# Current Listening Vol IV



## Krummhorn

A new thread for the same subject matter. 

The previous thread, Current Listening Vol III, has become another huge file, and because this particular thread is the most popular one on the site, we have created this new volume to continue posting.

Krummhorn, 
Administrator


----------



## millionrainbows

(referring to the last posts on Volume III)
Pandolfi, and Biber, attracted my interest because they helped expand the technique of the violin. Their music is also interesting because of its chronological position in the era before tonality and CP practices got fully solidified. This makes for some interesting dissonances in places. The Ucellini is interesting for this reason as well.


----------



## Five and Dime

Koechlin: Jungle Book, Zinman









Also, Beethoven's Piano Sonatas by Schiff − all of them.


----------



## George O

Gerald Finzi (1901-1956)

Interlude, for Oboe and String Quartet, op 21
Prelude and Fugue, op 24

Michael Berkeley (1948- )

String Trio
String Quartet in one movement
Three Moods for unaccompanied oboe

Keith Marshall, oboe
Amphion String Quartet

on Hyperion (London), from 1985
recorded 1983

5 stars










Gerald Finzi and Ralph Vaughan Williams










Michael Berkeley


----------



## Guest

Very exciting start of the second Malcolm Arnold box,,very good recording and surely I have no regrets purchasing this set.


----------



## Merl

Krummhorn said:


> A new thread for the same subject matter.
> 
> The previous thread, Current Listening Vol III, has become another huge file, and because this particular thread is the most popular one on the site, we have created this new volume to continue posting.
> 
> Krummhorn,
> Administrator


Cheers Krummy!!! To celebrate I'll post an absolute cracker of a recording. This is pure bliss.


----------



## Heliogabo

millionrainbows said:


> (referring to the last posts on Volume III)
> Pandolfi, and Biber, attracted my interest because they helped expand the technique of the violin. Their music is also interesting because of its chronological position in the era before tonality and CP practices got fully solidified. This makes for some interesting dissonances in places. The Ucellini is interesting for this reason as well.


I have to check out the Uccelini soon. (I`m a Biber lover for sure). I have the Marini album and will give it another spin soon.
Now I`m listening to this at work:


----------



## ldiat

JOY!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Simon Rattle & the Berliner Philharmoniker are performing Mahler's Seventh Symphony live at the BBC Proms.

I'm recording it for the Weekend but I did cheat and listen to the bulk of the first movement and I have to say it pleasantly surprised me.

The Seventh is not as accessible to me at present but this performance knocked the door enough to let some light in and pique my interest. I am certainly looking forward to giving this piece and performance the time it deserves.

Simon Rattle has impressed me quite a bit lately and has won me over from being a sceptic of his. His Sibelius and Stravinsky are excellent as is his recording of Brahms' Deutsche Requiem.

Late night listening for me however is Mendelssohn's Lieder Ohne Worte again performed by Daniel Barenboim. This time it is Opus Nos. 30 & 38.


----------



## Guest

After Malcolm Arnold the Schumann Kreileriana-Novelette-Sonata No.2


----------



## Vaneyes

Contrary to rumor, millionrainbows does not win a car for being the first non-administrative poster of Current Listening Volume IV.

Sampling a recent release, *Reger*: Violin Sonatas (solo), Op. 42. I own Wallin's excellent *Schnittke* (BIS), so I was anxious to sample this. Comparatively-speaking for *Reger*, Op. 42 recs., it goes to the head of the line. An impressive balancing act of performance & sound.


----------



## Vaneyes

Merl said:


> Cheers Krummy!!! To celebrate I'll post an absolute cracker of a recording. This is pure bliss.
> ....


"Krummy?"


----------



## Vaneyes

George O said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerald Finzi and Ralph Vaughan Williams
> 
> ....


Tweeds, on the warmest day of the century. Pianist Gould would not have felt out of place.


----------



## Vaneyes

Merl said:


> ....


Matt Lauer, resident _______ of NBC? Lemme get my glasses.


----------



## Guest




----------



## ProudSquire

*Mozart*

*String Quintet in G Minor*


----------



## millionrainbows

Vaneyes said:


> Contrary to rumor, millionrainbows does not win a car for being the first non-administrative poster of Current Listening Volume IV.


Nor do I see it as being prize-worthy, being in such close temporal proximity to Krummhorn.


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge Barbirolli vs Boulez vs Kubelik vs Tennstedt E7 - II*

*Mahler*
Symphony No.7 "Song of the Night"
*Cond. Rafael Kubelík, SOdBR, DG (1971/2015 Remastered Edition)*
--
*Mahler*
Symphony No.7
*Cond. Pierre Boulez, ClevO, DG (1996/2013 Re-Issue)*
--
*Mahler*
Symphony No.7 "Song of the Night"
*Cond. Otto Klemperer, NPO, WC (1968/2012 Remastered Edition)*






















_*Semi-final 2 + this alien:* Yes, we are back to normal, seeing that Mr Boulez and Kubelík keep demonstrating their strengh. Boulez, however, remains in the same level of No.5 and No.6, not going beyond the score. He is slightly above Tennstedt. Kubelík was about to suffer from this too seeing the decent "Langsam (Adagio)", but he wakes up during the Night music to achieve a high-class "Scherzo" and prove he is convincing for the 4 points. Kubelík wins the semi-final for this better played recording. But...
Then comes *Otto Klemperer,* with a studio performance more than 30 minutes longer than Kubelík's and he makes the New Philharmonia play an unknown Mahler, especially during the Adagio, but also a bit in "Night Music 2" and the "Rondo-Finale". He blows Kubelík and everyone else away. He could have done this challenge in the style of John Barbirolli. Both Barbirolli and Klemperer recorded the first stereo high-class Mahler symphonies for EMI (Klemperer was the priority and Barbirolli had to stick with those that Otto did not choose). Between them, Emi had at 1970 Mahler symphonies No.2, No.4-No.7 and a Double No.9 plus DLVE by OK and RL by JB.

*Final results*: Klemperer outbalances the rest of the recordings but he is unable to get a single point. Kubelík earns the 4 points for his very well delivered No.7. And then Boulez beats Tennstedt thanks to his 1996 sound, because the conductors are on par. _

1st: Klemperer NPO 1968
2nd: Kubelík SOdBR 1971 (4p)
3rd: Boulez ClevO 1996 (3p)
4th: Tennstedt LPO 1981 (2p)
5th: Kubelík SOdBR Live 1976
6th: Barbirolli HO+BBC Live 1960 (1p)

1st: Boulez (19p) (2+3+3+4+2+2+3)
2nd: Kubelík (18p) (4+1+4+3+1+1+4)
3rd: Tennstedt (17p) (1+4+2+1+4+3+2)
4th: Barbirolli (16p) (3+2+1+2+3+4+1)


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2007 (M10/Cooke III), 1991 .


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier, books 1 & 2 (Richter)


----------



## KirbyH

Diviners among us, show us the way through the fog:















Today marks my first encounter with the Mahler of Glorious John, via the Fifth. Long did I avoid these recordings, believing for no reason that they were badly played and worse, badly recorded - oh what a fool this one was. The impact is immediate, the emotions very much heart-on-sleeve. Sir John doesn't let us believe for a moment that he's going to treat this score as clinical, just another symphony, etc - no. We are front and center for "I feel this way, and here's why." It's very personal, very touching music-making. EMI's sonics are of a particularly high level, not at all bad for the late 60s. If someone would care to point me in a direction where I may learn the recording location, I'd be forever obliged. My next spin in Barbirolli's world will be with the Ninth. Oh boy.

At the polar opposite of the spectrum, we have Solti and his boys burning the house down - and he's taking us with him. Once upon a time I owned this recording via that great box of Solti's complete Mahler (a purchase at the time I wish now would have remained with the seller) but remembered the First being not so bad as all that. Several years later, the assessment remains correct. For pure virtuosity alone, this one's hard to beat. That brass is superhuman, and Decca puts them very forward in the sonic picture. Curiously enough, the percussion doesn't have that much impact, in particular the bass drum - odd, but I've found that's a Solti thing less than a Chicago thing. Life goes on. This is a romp of a reading, with Mahler's mystery playing second fiddle (heh) to the "look at what this orchestra can do" factor - which is fine. Virtuosity and head-charging has its merits as well. I'll keep this one around for a while.


----------



## KenOC

Something different: The Third Symphony of Avet Terterian, an Armenian composer of the Soviet era. From an online review: "Barbaric percussion hammer away. Gaudy colours light up the horizon. The xylophone rattles. Wood blocks clatter. There are sour mutterings from the brass. The strings slip and slide in the primeval mud. Weird instruments (duduk and zurna) make a thoroughly hair-raising appearance sounding like bagpipes on cocaine or ancient horns sounded from the peak of mount Ararat."

It can be found on YouTube.


----------



## deprofundis

*Jacob clement *(non the pope) 
Huelgas ensemble
Paul van Nevel Great cd , all do, it's not that i dont like Jacob clement, but i like him lesser than other franco-flemish species, but he still good.perhaps i did not heard him enought already.But i dig his chansons in french and flemish and Adieu mon esperance.

:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

KirbyH said:


> Diviners among us, show us the way through the fog:
> 
> View attachment 88443
> View attachment 88444
> 
> 
> Today marks my first encounter with the Mahler of Glorious John, via the Fifth. Long did I avoid these recordings, believing for no reason that they were badly played and worse, badly recorded - oh what a fool this one was. The impact is immediate, the emotions very much heart-on-sleeve. Sir John doesn't let us believe for a moment that he's going to treat this score as clinical, just another symphony, etc - no. We are front and center for "I feel this way, and here's why." It's very personal, very touching music-making. EMI's sonics are of a particularly high level, not at all bad for the late 60s. If someone would care to point me in a direction where I may learn the recording location, I'd be forever obliged. My next spin in Barbirolli's world will be with the Ninth. Oh boy.
> 
> At the polar opposite of the spectrum, we have Solti and his boys burning the house down - and he's taking us with him. Once upon a time I owned this recording via that great box of Solti's complete Mahler (a purchase at the time I wish now would have remained with the seller) but remembered the First being not so bad as all that. Several years later, the assessment remains correct. For pure virtuosity alone, this one's hard to beat. That brass is superhuman, and Decca puts them very forward in the sonic picture. Curiously enough, the percussion doesn't have that much impact, in particular the bass drum - odd, but I've found that's a Solti thing less than a Chicago thing. Life goes on. This is a romp of a reading, with Mahler's mystery playing second fiddle (heh) to the "look at what this orchestra can do" factor - which is fine. Virtuosity and head-charging has its merits as well. I'll keep this one around for a while.


The Sirs have it! Thanks for that, KirbyH. Sir Georg's 1 & 7 (Decca Originals) hold special Mahler places for me.

And you have much to look forward to with Sir John's Mahler, namely his M6 and M9. For the former, I like the older EMI Rouge et Noir reissue because of S-A order. For the latter, the EMI GROC remastering makes a difference. Enjoy! :tiphat:


----------



## KirbyH

Vaneyes said:


> The Sirs have it! Thanks for that, KirbyH. Sir Georg's 1 & 7 (Decca Originals) hold special Mahler places for me.
> 
> And you have much to look forward to with Sir John's Mahler, namely his M6 and M9. For the former, I like the older EMI Rouge et Noir reissue because of S-A order. For the latter, the EMI GROC remastering makes a difference. Enjoy! :tiphat:


Oh man, I've had the Originals pressing of the 7th for years now - that's a thumper right there, both for Solti and Decca. It's part of a holy triumvirate of 7ths for me - Abbado, Levine, and Solti, all with Chicago. (The Abbado was one of my first recordings owned of ANY Mahler symphony.) I have the latest Japanese remaster of the Ninth and the Gemini Sixth, coupled with Ein Heldenleben. Oh, what glories await me!


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm listening to music! :tiphat:


----------



## D Smith

Copland: Symphony No. 3. Bernstein/NYP. Still my favourite recording of this essential American symphony. Highly recommended.


----------



## pmsummer

DIE KUNST DER FUGE
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Berliner Saxophon Quartett
_
CPO_


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to a marveleous wonderfull cd called *Morales mass for the feast of st Isidore of Seville*, great great offering we have here on brilliant the cost of admission is rather cheap, you will get a healthy dose of fine instrumental by Guerrero, Rogier, Cabezón and a mysterious instrumental Gombert consort piece, but more importantly you get missa milles regrets by none other than (dramatic drum rolls) you guest it Morales, that explain
his financial situation he was an unlucky man whent broke fews time, so this may be the theme here.Mandatory lisening, you guys got to heard this, iberic pennisula finest, im quite positive on this quite frankly.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Weston

*Uncharacteristic Single Work Post*

This is an uncharacteristic single work post from me based on a suggestion from the Random Thoughts thread.
*
Hadyn: Symphony No, 28 in A major, Hob. something-or-other* (on Spotify)
Christopher Hogwood / Academy of Ancient Music










Sorry for the image size. It's all I could find.



Funny said:


> This blew me away, so I'm cross-posting it from the Haydn thread...
> 
> I've been listening to the first movement of Symphony #28 a lot recently and finally realized the incredible feat that Haydn pulled off. As it opens, it's obviously in 6/8 - there's no doubt possible. As he gets to the end of the exposition there are hemiola accents that make it sound briefly as though it's in 3/4. Nothing too out of the ordinary there.
> 
> Except that as the movement progresses, especially in the recapitulation, the 3/4 accents start adding up and briefly making the listener hear things as possibly proceeding in THAT meter instead of 6/8. Easy to shake off, but still notable.
> 
> Thing is, the whole movement is NOTATED IN 3/4. In other words, the REAL meter is 3/4. Everything you're hearing in 6/8 is essentially an ILLUSION. Now, this could be merely an affectation, but over dozens of listenings I've found that, increasingly, I can hear larger and larger portions of the movement as really, truly being in 3/4!
> 
> Of the versions online, I've found Hogwood's (though I consider his tempo too fast) best captures the delicious ambiguity if you want to listen for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is something I've never heard of anyone doing, though it is something I've conceived of doing myself - writing a whole piece that can be validly heard in TWO different meters simultaneously. Much as I've been wondering how to pull this off, Haydn already accomplished it back in 1765. An absolutely transcendent exercise in visionary musicianship, wrapped, as usual, in tuneful, catchy music that pleases the ear from start to finish.


I did hear the 6/8 - 3/4 metamorphosis. Haydn has _never_ failed to satisfy.


----------



## senza sordino

Yes, it's been a busy day of Mendelssohn here at haus Herr Senza Sordino

Mendelssohn String quartets 2, 3 and 6
View attachment 88445


The Hebrides Overture, Symphony no 3 and symphony no 4
View attachment 88446


Violin Concerto and octet. Both pieces are performed well, and both are brilliant pieces of music. One day I hope to try playing the Mendelssohn. Three months ago, I got to play the first movement of the octet - which was thrilling 
View attachment 88447


Symphonies 1&4. Yes, I listened to the fourth symphony twice today, but that's okay because it's my favourite. Remember the movie Breaking Away, 1979? Great stuff.
View attachment 88448


Piano trios nos 1&2
View attachment 88449


I usually like to practice about two hours a day. I didn't practice today, so I had more time to listen. A day off is good once in a while. But never a day off from either listening or practice!


----------



## Pugg

​
Starting this Saturday with the Saturday symphony tradition.

*Schumann*; Symphony no 1
Riccardo Muti


----------



## Pugg

(referring to the last posts on Volume III)


> millionrainbows
> These boxed-set posts of yours remind me of a little kid getting out her toys on the floor.


They are my valuable treasures so let's leave it at that, from a _he_


----------



## Weston

*Three pieces that probably have at least one note in common.*

*Cimarosa: Concerto for Oboe & Strings*
Louis de Froment / Radio Luxembourg Symphony Orchestra










This is very old mp3 from my early days of digital purchasing. It smacks of one of those cheesy "900 Most Relaxing Classical Masterpieces For Impressing Your Dinner Guests!" compilations, full of pretty melodies. This piece is still nice regardless. I included it because for me it's late 18th century orchestral. I'm not sure how they got the idea to call it "baroque."

*Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 22 *
Neeme Jarvi / Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra / ?










That first movement sounds like Beethoven's giant shadow still cast across the musical landscape even this many years after his death. The remaining movements of course sound more like Saint-Saens.

Somehow I had thought the pleasant little song from the movie "Babe" was derived from this concerto, but maybe that's another Saint-Saens piece. Or it's so subtle I missed it.

*Hanson: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, op. 21, "Nordic"*
Kenneth Schermerhorn / Nashville Symphony Orchestra










This is overall a little bland for Hanson. I don't know if it's Hanson or Schermerhorn that leaves me tepid. Or a bit of both. Usually Hanson is frighteningly awesome. Still, this symphony has it's moments. The final movement is pretty impressive -- more like what I was expecting.


----------



## Pugg

​*Dvorak*; Serenades for strings OP. 22 & 44
Academy of St martin in the Fields, 
Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming: Bel Canto *


----------



## Haydn man

No.1 for this weeks Saturday Symphony


----------



## Pugg

​*Gung'l: Marches, Waltzes, Polkas
*
Nuremberg Symphony Orchestra, Christian Simonis


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> ​*Gung'l: Marches, Waltzes, Polkas
> *
> Nuremberg Symphony Orchestra, Christian Simonis


must be fun  happy weekendisch music:clap:


----------



## helenora

since today I'm a happy owner of this treasure and now you will hear me saying "Celibidache is such a genius !" but indeed he is.
What an experience listening to his conducting *Schubert's 9th symphony*. 2nd theme of 1st movement is completely different , played with such Spannung - tension , simply Hitchcock's suspense

and then I have Mozart and Haydn, Brahms, to listen to with Celibidache. I should have posted it in Celi's thread, but it looks like there are not many passionate admirers of his talent left on this forum.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Today's drive to work was accompanied by Beethoven's Choral Fantasy performed by Daniel Barenboim, Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia. An incredible piece to start the day off on the right foot :angel:


----------



## joen_cph

bioluminescentsquid said:


>


It´s a small and rather obscure Danish label - may I ask - how did you get this recording, if you remember?


----------



## Faramundo

first saturday after resuming work, Haendel makes it a bit more solemn !


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Haydn string quartets again today! Quatuor Mosaiques this time and op. 64


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven*; Piano concerto no 5


----------



## Pugg

​
*Shostakovich:*

Piano Concerto No. 2 in F major, Op. 102
Dmitri Shostakovich Jr (piano)
Maxim Shostakovich

Chamber Symphony No. 5 for Strings in A flat major, Op. 118a (orch.Barshai)

Yuli Turovsky

I Musici de Montreal


----------



## Pugg

**​
*Eugene d'Albert: String Quartets*

String Quartet No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 11
String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 7

Reinhold-Quartett


----------



## Merl

Vaneyes said:


> "Krummy?"


It's a term of endearment. Is that ok, Vanny? :lol:


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Piano concerto 4

Rubinstein LPO / Beecham


----------



## Guest

Merl said:


> It's a term of endearment. Is that ok, Vanny? :lol:


Vanny ? oh dear oh dear :lol:


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J S: 
*
Concerto for Four Keyboards in A minor (after Vivaldi), BWV1065
Concerto for Three Keyboards in D minor, BWV1063
Concerto for Three Keyboards in C major, BWV1064

_Michel Beroff, Jean-Philippe Collard, Gabriel Tacchino, Bruno Rigutto (pianos)

Ensemble Orchestral De Paris, Jean-Pierre Wallez_


----------



## Atrahasis

Alfred Schnittke - Nagasaki


----------



## Heliogabo

* Carl Philipp Emmanuel Bach *
_Cello concertos_
Anner Bylsma
Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment 
Gustav Leonhardt


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Maria Stuarda*

_Beverly Sills, Eileen Farrell, Stuart Burrows & Louis Quilico_

John Alldis Choir & London Philharmonic Orchestra, _Aldo Ceccato_ conducting.


----------



## Granate

KirbyH said:


> Diviners among us, show us the way through the fog:
> 
> View attachment 88443
> View attachment 88444
> 
> 
> Today marks my first encounter with the Mahler of Glorious John, via the Fifth.
> If someone would care to point me in a direction where I may learn the recording location, I'd be forever obliged.


Wattford Town Hall, London, from 16-18th July 1969. Enjoy it. It is perfect (though not as emotional than Tennstedt studio).


----------



## KirbyH

Weston said:


> *Cimarosa: Concerto for Oboe & Strings*
> Louis de Froment / Radio Luxembourg Symphony Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is very old mp3 from my early days of digital purchasing. It smacks of one of those cheesy "900 Most Relaxing Classical Masterpieces For Impressing Your Dinner Guests!" compilations, full of pretty melodies. This piece is still nice regardless. I included it because for me it's late 18th century orchestral. I'm not sure how they got the idea to call it "baroque."
> 
> *Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 22 *
> Neeme Jarvi / Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra / ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That first movement sounds like Beethoven's giant shadow still cast across the musical landscape even this many years after his death. The remaining movements of course sound more like Saint-Saens.
> 
> Somehow I had thought the pleasant little song from the movie "Babe" was derived from this concerto, but maybe that's another Saint-Saens piece. Or it's so subtle I missed it.
> 
> *Hanson: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, op. 21, "Nordic"*
> Kenneth Schermerhorn / Nashville Symphony Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is overall a little bland for Hanson. I don't know if it's Hanson or Schermerhorn that leaves me tepid. Or a bit of both. Usually Hanson is frighteningly awesome. Still, this symphony has it's moments. The final movement is pretty impressive -- more like what I was expecting.


Bella Davidovich is the soloist in the Concerto - too me years to figure that one out as well, and I own the same album.


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge Barbirolli vs Boulez vs Kubelik vs Tennstedt E8 - I*

*Mahler*
Symphony No.8 (Live recording)
*Sol. Martina Arroyo, Erna Spoorenberg, Edith Mathis, Julia Hamari, Norma Procter, Donald Grobe, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Franz Crass
Chor des BR, Chor des NDR und WDR, Regensburger Domspatzen, Frauenchor des Münchner Motettenchores
Cond. Rafael Kubelík, SOdBR, Audite-BR (1970-2005 Remastered Edition)*
--
*Mahler*
Symphony No.8
*Sol. Andrea Rost, Cheryl Studer, Sylvia McNair, Anne Sofie Von Otter, Rosemarie Lang, Bryn Terfel, Jan-Hendrik Rootering, Peter Seiffert,
Rundfunkchor Berlin, Praguer Philharmonischer Chor, Tölzer Knabenchor
Cond. Claudio Abbado, BPO, DG (1995)*















_*Introduction 1*: (Three recordings that are out of the semi-final, played before the contenders). These two recordings have some differences. From the start I liked best the Kubelík pace and style, and the sound quality, remastered, makes it worth the listen. The quality of the soloists and the chorus outnumbers the sound of the BR orchestra. Abbado's account is up to your taste, it opens (too) slow (for me) but the rest does not dissapoint me. The key points here were not enough to raise my attention, but it is more than good. *Kubelík* signs a Mahler No.8 that I wish his studio DG version was able to beat._


----------



## DavidA

Sibelius - Symphony 2 and Tapiola

LPO / Beecham


----------



## Scopitone

Saturday Symphony: Mozart No 39
Harnancourt


----------



## tortkis

Morton Subotnick - Volume 2: The Electronic Works 2 (Mode)









Sidewinder (1976) for 4-channel tape
Until Spring (1975) for 4-channel tape


----------



## Guest

Dvorak string quartett No.14 - No.12


----------



## George O

Bela Bartok (1881-1945)

Rhapsody No. 1
Rhapsody No. 2
Two Portraits

Nathan Rubin, violin
Little Symphony of San Francisco / Gregory Millar

on Fantasy (Berkeley, California), from 1958
on red vinyl, indicating mono (blue vinyl indicated stereo)


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1971 - '78, 1992.


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Middle String Quartets (Emerson)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

I've been turning up my nose at Walter Weller's cycle for a long time, but I saw Volume 2 of his cycle for 95 cents, so I'm finally diving in. So far, listening to the first half of the 9th, this is pretty good. The orchestra is not as crisp as Szell or Toscanini, and the interpretations are not as eye-popping and insightful as Furtwangler, but it's better than I thought it would be.

Plus, it has the beginning of the 10th symphony. Of course, that's just curiosity which I'm sure Beethoven would have altered significantly "in order to create in it a new gravitational force." But it is what it is.


----------



## Guest

Symphonie 1 and 3


----------



## joen_cph

Frederic Lamond (1868-1948) plays Liszt. He studied with Liszt.

Checking it an extra time, before probably selling it. Sound is quite good, BTW.









Vivaldi: 4 Seasons + Tartini Sonata - Mutter/Trondheim Soloists /DG CD
Not to my liking, won´t keep it.









Emil Sjögren: Violin Sonatas 1+3 etc. / Ringborg, Kilström / caprice CD

First listen, from a set of 3 CDs. In general, there´s a rhapsodic freshness to Sjögren´s music, comparable at times to Grieg, and even the impressionists and Scriabin (such as in the _Erotikon_ piano pieces).


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony. Mendelssohn Symphony 1 Masur/Gewandhaus. Excellent performance of this very enjoyable work.










Bruckner Symphony No. 5. Haitink/Bavarian Radio Symphony. A confident performance that doesn't meander, and the sound is excellent.


----------



## Guest

To end my day this fine disc.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

joen_cph said:


> It´s a small and rather obscure Danish label - may I ask - how did you get this recording, if you remember?


Spotify  I audition CD's on there, and only get the ones I really like. This one is quite good, and I enjoy how Larsen isn't afraid of taking a few risks (playing a few slow movements on 4' pitch - with wonderful results!). The instrument is also a notable Danish Baroque organ (with pipes more than 450 years old), and is very well recorded - it sounds intimate, even within the large church. 
However, because of the obscurity of the label and lack of a place to readily get it, I don't think is worth the hassle to get.
Edit: it's on Amazon, but with a (relatively) high price. Nah.


----------



## starthrower

Nos 1 & 2


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge Barbirolli vs Boulez vs Kubelik vs Tennstedt E8 - II*

*Mahler*
Symphony No.8
*Sol. Heather Harper, Arleen Auger, Lucia Popp, Helen Watts, Yvonne Minton, René Kollo, John Shirley-Quirk, Martti Talvela
Wiener Sängerknaben, Wiener Singverein, Wiener Staatsopernchor
Cond. Georg Solti, CSO, Decca (1972/1999 Remastered Edition)*
--
*Mahler*
Symphony No.8
*Sol. Anna Reynolds, Norma Procter, Gwenyth Annear, Gwyneth Jones, Erna Spoorenberg, John Mitchinson, Vladimir Ruzdjak, Hans Vollenweider
Highgate School Boy's Choir, Orpington Junior Singers, Finchley Children's Music Group, Leeds Festival Chorus
Cond. Leonard Bernstein, LSC&O, Sony Classics (1966/2009 Remastered Edition)*















_*Introduction 2*: Now we are taking god-level recordings, but only one of them is clearly definitive: Solti and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra. Not only the orchestra, the pace and the choirs play on extraterrestrial levels: the sound engineering is the biggest surprise for me. They turn up the power of the organ to blend it with the choir, and the sound is out of any measure. After this, Bernstein is surely knocked down. Indeed his Sony first try is his finest, although probably I have to revisit the DG recording. Both movements are four stars, Bernstein does it justice.
_


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Alexander Glazunov: Symphony # 1 in E Major, Op. 5, "Slavonian Symphony"

Vladimir Fedoseyev, Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Guest




----------



## Mahlerite555

Kontrapunctus said:


>










.


----------



## Balthazar

*Giacinto Scelsi ~ Quattro Pezzi (su una nota sola) *(1959)

Peter Rundel leads the Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1990, 2008.


----------



## KirbyH

Granate said:


> *Mahler*
> Symphony No.8
> *Sol. Heather Harper, Arleen Auger, Lucia Popp, Helen Watts, Yvonne Minton, René Kollo, John Shirley-Quirk, Martti Talvela
> Wiener Sängerknaben, Wiener Singverein, Wiener Staatsopernchor
> Cond. Georg Solti, CSO, Decca (1972/1999 Remastered Edition)*
> --
> *Mahler*
> Symphony No.8
> *Sol. Anna Reynolds, Norma Procter, Gwenyth Annear, Gwyneth Jones, Erna Spoorenberg, John Mitchinson, Vladimir Ruzdjak, Hans Vollenweider
> Highgate School Boy's Choir, Orpington Junior Singers, Finchley Children's Music Group, Leeds Festival Chorus
> Cond. Leonard Bernstein, LSC&O, Sony Classics (1966/2009 Remastered Edition)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Introduction 2*: Now we are taking god-level recordings, but only one of them is clearly definitive: Solti and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra. Not only the orchestra, the pace and the choirs play on extraterrestrial levels: the sound engineering is the biggest surprise for me. They turn up the power of the organ to blend it with the choir, and the sound is out of any measure. After this, Bernstein is surely knocked down. Indeed his Sony first try is his finest, although probably I have to revisit the DG recording. Both movements are four stars, Bernstein does it justice.
> _


I'll go ahead and tell you now that the Bernstein DG performance isn't a patch on even the London job - it's recorded in distant, thin sound and was a substitute for a planned Eighth from Amsterdam, Bernstein having died before the project could be completed


----------



## Mahlerite555

KirbyH said:


> I'll go ahead and tell you now that the Bernstein DG performance isn't a patch on even the London job - it's recorded in distant, thin sound and was a substitute for a planned Eighth from Amsterdam, Bernstein having died before the project could be completed


Was the Bernstein Mahler 8 video-recorded?


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Vaneyes

For Saturday Symphony listening,* Mendelssohn*: Symphony 1, w. FrankfurtRSO/Paavo Jarvi (live, June 29, 2014)

Thanks to YT...


----------



## Weston

KirbyH said:


> Bella Davidovich is the soloist in the Concerto - took me years to figure that one out as well, and I own the same album.


It's very gratifying, if a bit scary, that someone is paying that close attention to our posts.  There are so many I notice myself beginning to skim read. I'm adding Bella Davidovichto to the catalog entry. Thanks for the research.


----------



## Vaneyes

For TCers who've not heard Suitner's* Mahler* 2. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

KirbyH said:


> I'll go ahead and tell you now that the Bernstein DG performance isn't a patch on even the London job - it's recorded in distant, thin sound and was a substitute for a planned Eighth from Amsterdam, Bernstein having died before the project could be completed


LSO/LB is one of my two favorite M8s. I can only think that those who don't like it, don't have the latest remastering. :tiphat:


----------



## Weston

*Music suitable for browsing Current Listening Vol IV.*

*Haydn: Sonata in A-flat, Hob. XVI:46*
Gilbert Kalish, piano










Haydn seems to be channeling Bach for the first movement of this one. The second movement seems to suspend time. Fantastic!

*Mozart: Flute Quartet in C, K. 258b *
Jean Claude Gerard / The Ensemble Villa Musica










I'm wondering why Mozart claimed to dislike the flute. I find his flute works among his more enjoyable. There is a lot to admire here. This recording has so much reverb or space it sounds more like an orchestra than a quartet, but that's okay. I prefer a little more space in chamber music.

(And, my goodness, how those white Naxos album covers disappear when you post them!)

*MENDELSSOHN: Piano Trio in C minor, Op. 66 *
Trio Con Brio










I have no memory of this cover but I suspect it's the same recording.

I can tell this work is highly engaging, or should be, but I am seldom very wrapped up in it or most other Mendelssohn. Why is that? The works have all the right ingredients. It's maddening. I feel I am missing out.

If anyone is familiar with this work, is there a famous hymn quoted in that finale? It seems so familiar. . . So, okay. The last movement did engage me after all.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

​
*SCHUBERT*: Piano Trios nos. 1 & 2 / Harrell / Ashkenazy


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> must be fun  happy weekendisch music:clap:


Not with a 5 hours internet meltdown, half of the country was off-line.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> LSO/LB is one of my two favorite M8s. I can only think that those who don't like it, don't have the latest remastering. :tiphat:


I do and Solti still leads by a mile .


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Not with a 5 hours internet meltdown, half of the country was off-line.


oh, Big Brother wants people of the country go and play outside for the weather is still nice


----------



## Balthazar

*Mendelssohn ~ Symphony No. 1*

For Saturday Symphony, Claudio Abbado leads London.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wassenaer*: Concerti Armonici Nos. 1-6
(formerly attributed to Pergolesi)

I Musici


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*iano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 73 'Emperor'

Piano Concerto in D major, arranged by the composer after the Violin Concerto, Op. 61a

*Alicia de Larrocha (piano), Olli Mustonen (piano).*

Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie, Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Zubin Mehta, Jukka-Pekka Saraste


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven: Missa Solemnis. London PO, Carlo Maria Giulini conducting. What can anybody possibly say about this work?


----------



## Casebearer

Something for Messiaen lovers probably.

Howling Sands, the Eight Movement of Enchanted Deserts composed by Willem Tanke in a version for organ solo.
Performed on the 17th century Pieter Backer Organ in the Dutch town of Medemblik. This organ is the equivalent of a Stradivarius violin.


----------



## Pugg

George O said:


> Bela Bartok (1881-1945)
> 
> Rhapsody No. 1
> Rhapsody No. 2
> Two Portraits
> 
> Nathan Rubin, violin
> Little Symphony of San Francisco / Gregory Millar
> 
> on Fantasy (Berkeley, California), from 1958
> on red vinyl, indicating mono (blue vinyl indicated stereo)


This looks amazing, was that long in "fashion"?


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

To Casebearer:
Woah! I know this organ well, but not this piece. Impressive!

(Although methinks the "Stradivari" of organs is Arp Schnitger :tiphat: )

(Just looked at the channel; a lot of other interesting pieces played on the same organ)


----------



## Casebearer

I know the composer/performer well (from way back when). He's from my class.


----------



## tortkis

Cello populus - Dariusz Skoraczewski (Analog Arts, 2010)









Hindemith: Sonata for Cello Solo Op. 25, No. 3
Crumb: Sonata for Cello Solo
Bacewicz: Polish Caprice for Cello Solo
Lutoslawski: Sacher Variation for Cello Solo
Penderecki: Divertimento for Cello Solo
Saariaho: Sept Papillons for Cello Solo
Ligeti: Sonata for Cello Solo

A collection of very good works for solo cello. Particularly the pieces by Crumb, Ligeti and Saariaho (fragile beauty!) were impressive.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Victor Herbert: Works for Cello & Strings *

Serenade for Strings, Op. 12
Pieces (7) for Violoncello & String Orchestra
Pieces (3) for String Orchestra

Maximilian Hornung (cello)

Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim, Sebastian Tewinkel


----------



## Pugg

​*Borodin*rince Igor: Polovtsian Dances

*Rimsky Korsakov*: Capriccio espagnol, Op. 34
Le Coq d'Or Suite
Russian Easter Festival Overture, Op. 36

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## omega

*Pietro Mascagni*
_Cavalleria Rusticana_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
*
_Anna Moffo (Hänsel), Helen Donath (Gretel), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Peter), Charlotte Berthold (Gertrud), Christa Ludwig (Die Knusperhexe), Arleen Auger (Sandmännchen), Lucia Popp (Taumännchen)_

Sinfonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Tölzer Singerknaben, Kurt Eichhorn

Recorded in 1971


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to* Guillaume Dufay *all of his repertoire, than *alexander agricola*. Dufay and Agricola are two hudge name of there respective era the 16 century.I consider Agricola superior to Dufay , he more melodic enchanting to me.Than im lisening to *Anthonius Divitis lux perpetua* by ensemble organum none other , lead by Marcel Peres a pretty darn good cd.About tonight i talk about anxiety i was censor but there are rule maybe i transgressed them im sorry.But anxiety and depression is a diagnostic just has bad has schizoid, the prescription are worst, i was and am still stress, here few side effect i dont wont :impotence, walking like a drunk, lost of memory,hyper somnolence... i dont wont stupid pill to knock me down im allready down in the gutter.


----------



## Guest

Casebearer said:


> I know the composer/performer well (from way back when). He's from my class.


I have his recordings from Messiaen and I know Latry is more famous but I prefer listening to Tanke.


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Beethoven: Missa Solemnis. London PO, Carlo Maria Giulini conducting. What can anybody possibly say about this work?


I have the same recording,I like it very much.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Andolink

*Giuseppe Maria Cambini*: _String Quartets Nos. 1, 2 and 4_















*F. J. Haydn*: _Symphony No. 42 in D major_ and _No. 64 in A major_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gouvy*: Symphony No. 4, Op. 25
Symphonie brève, Op. 58

Fantasie symphonique

Deutsche Radio Philharmonie, Jacques Mercier


----------



## Guest

So beautiful.........


----------



## Taggart

Thanks to Heliogabo for reminding me of this. Elegant and daring music written by somebody in love with the sound of the violin and played by somebody who also loves the violin. Superb.


----------



## Guest

I'm listening to "O bone Jesu"" from Robert Carver,it is so beautiful....


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy & Poulenc - Cello Sonatas
*
_Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello) & Alexandre Tharaud (piano)_


----------



## Guest

Mozart with Jeffrey Tate symphonies 26,28-30










I'm so enjoying these recordings,they are very good.You have to be able to erase any other performance any remembrance and go along with this very well played Mozart.


----------



## opus55

Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Joseph Haydn










Currently listening IV!


----------



## Vronsky

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 14, 21 & 23 (Mikhail Pletnev)*










Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 14 "Moonlight", 21 "Waldstein" & 23 "Appassionata
Mikhail Pletnev


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel:*

Piano Concerto in G major
Piano Concerto in D major (for the left hand)
Valses nobles et sentimentales

_Krystian Zimerman (piano)_

Cleveland Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss, R: *

Allein. Weh' ganz allein (from Elektra)
Was willst du, fremder Mensch? (from Elektra)
Elektra! Schwester! Komm mit uns! (from Elektra)

Salome: Dance of the Seven Veils
Ah! Du wolltest mich nicht deinen Mund küssen lassen (from Salome)
_Inge Borkh (soprano), Frances Yeend (soprano), Paul Schoeffler (baritone)
_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, _Fritz Reiner_


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler: Symphony 2 (Scherchen)


----------



## Vasks

_Entirely Eduard_

*Tubin - Symphonies #1 & #2 (Jarvi/BIS)*


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge Barbirolli vs Boulez vs Kubelik vs Tennstedt E8 - III*

*Mahler*
Symphony No.8
*Sol. Twyla Robinson, Erin Wall, Adriane Queiroz, Michelle DeYoung, Simone Schröde, Johan Botha, Hanno Müller-Brachmann, Robert Hol
Chor der Deutschen Staatsoper Berlin, Rundfunkchor Berlin, Aurelius Sängerknaben Calw
Cond. Pierre Boulez, SB, DG (2007/2013 Re-Issue)*
--
*Mahler*
Symphony No.8
*Sol. Erna Spoorenberg, Martina Arroyo, Edith Mathis, Julia Hamari, Norma Procter, Donald Grobe, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Franz Crass
Chor Des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Chor Des Norddeutschen Rundfunks, Frauenchor Des Münchener Motettenchors, Knaben Des Regensburger Domchors, Chor Des Westdeutschen Rundfunks
Cond. Rafael Kubelík, SOdBR, DG (1969/2015 Remastered Edition)*















_*Semi-final 1*: After 6 versions of this symphony, I now want to know how Tennstedt recorded his two versions to finish with the episode. Boulez keeps the same pace from previous symphonies, just a good recording. It's a pity because it is from 9 years ago. Kubelík recording for DG however is slightly better, but not exceptional. I am glad because I own this one on vinyl too and I was afraid it was as good as No.2. *Kubelík* is about to win this episode with his Audite-BR recording if Tennstedt does not live up to my expectations._


----------



## Heliogabo

*Telemann, Trio sonatas*










Fabio Biondi is Tripla Concordia's special guest here. Trio sonatas for violin & recorder.










Trio sonatas for oboe & recorder, perfect match.


----------



## Merl

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*
> 
> I've been turning up my nose at Walter Weller's cycle for a long time, but I saw Volume 2 of his cycle for 95 cents, so I'm finally diving in. So far, listening to the first half of the 9th, this is pretty good. The orchestra is not as crisp as Szell or Toscanini, and the interpretations are not as eye-popping and insightful as Furtwangler, but it's better than I thought it would be.
> 
> Plus, it has the beginning of the 10th symphony. Of course, that's just curiosity which I'm sure Beethoven would have altered significantly "in order to create in it a new gravitational force." But it is what it is.
> 
> View attachment 88457


I totally agree. I only picked up that Weller set recently because both volumes were dirt cheap on Ebay / Amazon (paid £3 in total for both volumes). It's a good, solid, traditional, big-band set and a real grower - well played and realised. Tbf, it got very good reviews when it came out (3 stars from Penguin - dont shoot me!). I've been enjoying the Solti, Pletnev and Tremblay sets recently. The Solti is muscular and exciting, Pletnev is imaginative and spontaneous and the Tremblay is rhythmic, crisp and youthful. Right, I'm out of adjectives now.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro, K492
*
Dawn Upshaw (Susanna), Ferruccio Furlanetto (Figaro), Kiri Te Kanawa (Countess Almaviva), Thomas Hampson (Count Almaviva), Anne Sofie von Otter (Cherubino), Tatiana Troyanos (Marcellina), Paul Plishka (Bartolo), Heidi Grant Murphy (Barbarina)

The Metropolitan Opera Chorus and Orchestra, James Levine


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1985.


----------



## Merl

Superb, as usual, from Mr Fischer.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> I do and Solti {Mahler 8} still leads by a mile .


I hafta admit, Sir Georg out-Lennied Lenny on this occasion. As in bombastic and over the top. :tiphat:


----------



## KirbyH

Weston said:


> It's very gratifying, if a bit scary, that someone is paying that close attention to our posts.  There are so many I notice myself beginning to skim read. I'm adding Bella Davidovichto to the catalog entry. Thanks for the research.


Oh man, I hope that didn't come off as creepy. Fun fact though - my college town's local symphony director is her son - Dmitry Sitkovetsky, which I only found out after I started cataloging my daily listening in a notebook and learning about Ms. Davidovich lead me to that bit of information. I know she appeared with the symphony a couple times but I never went to hear her (mostly because I held a grudge against Sitkovetsky's conducting. I worked as a critic for a while and my editor had to tell me to reign it in so that he could publish my reviews.)


----------



## KirbyH

Granate said:


> *Mahler*
> Symphony No.8
> *Sol. Twyla Robinson, Erin Wall, Adriane Queiroz, Michelle DeYoung, Simone Schröde, Johan Botha, Hanno Müller-Brachmann, Robert Hol
> Chor der Deutschen Staatsoper Berlin, Rundfunkchor Berlin, Aurelius Sängerknaben Calw
> Cond. Pierre Boulez, SB, DG (2007/2013 Re-Issue)*
> --
> *Mahler*
> Symphony No.8
> *Sol. Erna Spoorenberg, Martina Arroyo, Edith Mathis, Julia Hamari, Norma Procter, Donald Grobe, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Franz Crass
> Chor Des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Chor Des Norddeutschen Rundfunks, Frauenchor Des Münchener Motettenchors, Knaben Des Regensburger Domchors, Chor Des Westdeutschen Rundfunks
> Cond. Rafael Kubelík, SOdBR, DG (1969/2015 Remastered Edition)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Semi-final 1*: After 6 versions of this symphony, I now want to know how Tennstedt recorded his two versions to finish with the episode. Boulez keeps the same pace from previous symphonies, just a good recording. It's a pity because it is from 9 years ago. Kubelík recording for DG however is slightly better, but not exceptional. I am glad because I own this one on vinyl too and I was afraid it was as good as No.2. *Kubelík* is about to win this episode with his Audite-BR recording if Tennstedt does not live up to my expectations._


Having heard and loved both of Tennstedt's recordings, you can't go wrong. The studio job is superb, the live one on the London Phil's house label even better. The majesty at the end is unparalleled.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Vaneyes said:


> I hafta admit, Sir Georg out-Lennied Lenny on this occasion. As in bombastic and over the top.


Yes, and in the Eighth of all symphonies


----------



## TurnaboutVox

A round-up of the past week's listening; much piano.

*Bridge
Piano sonata, etc.*
Ashley Wass [Naxos, 2005]



















*Barraqué
Piano sonata*
Françoise Thinat [Solstice, 2015]










*
Berg
Piano Sonata Op. 1*
Peter Hill [naxos, 1996]










Jeanne Manchon Thiese [Ducretet-Thomson, 1954]


----------



## George O

Pugg said:


> This (red vinyl) looks amazing, was that long in "fashion"?


Not so much, but here and there. RCA Victor was most famous for it on their classical 45s.

The Chamber Music Society and Concert Hall Society used red vinyl a lot.

The Franklin Mint made all of their superb pressings on maroon vinyl.



















Francois Couperin (1668-1733): "Les barricades mystérieuses"

Wanda Landowska, harpsichord

6-disc box of red vinyl 45s on RCA (Camden, New Jersey), from 1950:
A Treasury of Harpsichord Music

From Landowska's liner notes:

"An amplitude and nobility of line, bold and ingratiating harmonies, an intensity of atmosphere and expression, are characteristic of Couperin and distinguish him from all others. An admirable performer, he knew the most secret resources of his instrument. Couperin might be called the Chopin of the harpsichord.
"In the Barricades Mysterieuses, Couperin reveals his love for the mysterious play of the crossed keyboards, the interlacing of voices on the same level. Thus brought together, the voices murmur voluptuously, flash tenderly and flare out of the double keyboards in tiny, dancing flames."


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Guest

Kronos cd 6


----------



## Guest

I did not enjoy the Gorecki quartets,I found them countrified and bombastic at times.I shall not return to this one.


----------



## Vaneyes

*R. Strauss*: Burleske for Piano and Orchestra, recorded 1992.


----------



## Guest

Malcolm Arnold symphony 3 and 4.What a relief after the Gorecky quartets.


----------



## Vaneyes

George O said:


> Not so much, but here and there. RCA Victor was most famous for it on their classical 45s.
> 
> The Chamber Music Society and Concert Hall Society used red vinyl a lot.
> 
> The Franklin Mint made all of their superb pressings on maroon vinyl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Francois Couperin (1668-1733): "Les barricades mystérieuses"
> 
> Wanda Landowska, harpsichord
> 
> 6-disc box of red vinyl 45s on RCA (Camden, New Jersey), from 1950:
> A Treasury of Harpsichord Music
> 
> From Landowska's liner notes:
> 
> "An amplitude and nobility of line, bold and ingratiating harmonies, an intensity of atmosphere and expression, are characteristic of Couperin and distinguish him from all others. An admirable performer, he knew the most secret resources of his instrument. Couperin might be called the Chopin of the harpsichord.
> "In the Barricades Mysterieuses, Couperin reveals his love for the mysterious play of the crossed keyboards, the interlacing of voices on the same level. Thus brought together, the voices murmur voluptuously, flash tenderly and flare out of the double keyboards in tiny, dancing flames."


In my LP days, I had one colored jazz vinyl--can't remember the specifics of. It may be included at the following website...

http://coloredvinylrecords.com/


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Diving headfirst into the recent Pandolfi madness! :tiphat:


----------



## KirbyH

Celebrating Bruckner the birthday boy today, with symphonies 4 and 6, both from the Berlin Phil.

The Fourth comes from a Digital Concert Hall video, Christian Thielemann presiding. Thielemann's got a good pedigree with Bruckner, probably the best among conductors active today. I find his approach to be expressive, Romantic, even a touch stolid. It's not necessarily hair-raising Bruckner, but it's very respectful, in its way. The Berlin Philharmonic is such a well-oiled machine that they turn on a dime at every phrase - watching Sarah Willis and Stefan Dohr lead the uphill charge in every horn chorale is a wonderfully unique pleasure. Those mighty Alexanders sound incredible in the hands of these musicians, not in the least because Bruckner and this orchestra go way, way back. Not to discredit the other sections of this orchestra by any means - but the horns steal the show continually. Go watch the performance, if you can.

The Sixth is from Karajan's Bruckner cycle, and like the rest of the symphonies in the set, it's near authoritative. The Sixth was the first symphony of Bruckner's that I owned on disc, via Haitink/Dresden. The grip, the focus, the ability - it's all there. Karajan cut some fine records during this time, but the reading of the Sixth burns down the house. Oh what I'd give for a remaster though - it could bring out that mighty sound even more. Few things are more incendiary than the finale of this symphony in Uncle Herbert's hands - take the plunge and be merry!


----------



## jim prideaux

first contribution to 'krummy's' vol 4............

Schubert 5th and 6th Symphonies performed by Sir Colin Davis and the Staatskapelle Dresden....

(an appropriate choice as I am fortunate enough to be looking forward to another visit to Vienna later in the week!)


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

:tiphat:


----------



## Weston

*Playing Catsup*

*Haydn: String Quartet No. 11 in D Minor, Op. 9, No. 4, Hob.III:22
Haydn: String Quartet No. 14 in E-Flat Major, Op. 9, No. 2, Hob.III:20
Haydn: String Quartet No. 15 in B-Flat Major, Op. 9, No. 5, Hob.III:23*
Festetics Quartet










I thought I should start getting some of these knocked out of my to-be-heard list. These earlier Haydn quartets sound fairly normal/typical. No. 14 seems familiar though it's marked as unheard in my catalog.

It took me a good bit of the day to get through just these three. So many phone call interruptions. Man, I hate phones! They are the most abused examples of voluntary technological intrusion ever conceived.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2000.


----------



## Faramundo




----------



## Vronsky

*Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 3 (RLPO/Petrenko/Trpčeski)*










Sergei Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 3
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra *·* Vasily Petrenko *·* Simon Trpčeski


----------



## aglayaepanchin

Vronsky said:


> Sergei Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 3
> Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra *·* Vasily Petrenko *·* Simon Trpčeski


I love those two to death. Who is your favorite pianist for them?


----------



## Vronsky

aglayaepanchin said:


> I love those two to death. Who is your favorite pianist for them?


I haven't listened these two works for quite some time, I need to refresh my memory for this question. But I think my choice would be Ashkenazy/Previn/LSO & Lugansky/Oramo/CBSO. Your favourite?


----------



## SixFootScowl

This came a week ago. 
So far I have listened to Symphonies 1, 3, 4, 5, 6, and 7. 
Starting Symphony 9 next.


----------



## George O

Complete Works for Solo Piano, Vol. 6

Sergei Rachmaninoff (1873-1943)

Seven Pieces, op 10 (1894)
Six "Moments Musicaux", op 16 (1896)

Ruth Laredo, piano

on CBS (NYC), from 1980


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphoy No. 8*

Tons of people are gaga over this recording, so I'm seeing what the fuss is about.


----------



## Guest

I made use of my Barnes & Noble 40% off coupon last night. This was the_ only_ classical LP in their vinyl bin! I'm glad I bought it since it has amazing sound (it's highly praised in audiophile circles) and playing. It was recorded in 1960 using only 3 carefully positioned mics, as opposed to the 60+ that are common for today's recordings with no end of digital manipulation. Perhaps newer isn't better.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1976/7.


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge Barbirolli vs Boulez vs Kubelik vs Tennstedt E8 - IV*



KirbyH said:


> Having heard and loved both of Tennstedt's recordings, you can't go wrong. The studio job is superb, the live one on the London Phil's house label even better. The majesty at the end is unparalleled.


Just because you say so I will listen the live recording until the end BEFORE writing about how wonderfully paralelled is Tennstedt studio to Solti with Chicago...
Oh and thank you.

*Mahler*
Symphony No.8
*Sol. Elizabeth Connell, Edith Wiens, Felicity Lott, Trudeliese Schmidt, Nadine Denize, Richard Versalle, Jorma Hynninen, Hans Sotin
Tiffin School Boys' Choir
Cond. Klaus Tennstedt, LPC&O, WC (1986/1998 Re-Issue)*
--
*Mahler*
Symphony No.8 (Live recording)
*Sol. Susan Bullock, Jane Eaglen, Julia Varády, Trudeliese Schmidt, Jadwiga Rappé, Kenneth Riegel, Eike Wilm Schulte, Hans Sotin
London Symphony Chorus, Eton College Boys' Choir
Cond. Klaus Tennstedt, LPC&O, LPO (1991/2010 Issue)*
View attachment 88488








_*Semi-final? 2*: Two Klaus Tennstedt late, fabulous recordings. I first want to write that the studio recording matches Solti's CSO with Decca. Firslty: the hymn is outstanding (the organ, the choirs and the soloists, together with the LPO). Then in Faust, some things do not go as swiftly as it would be demanded, like the boys choir, but it can be forgiven with the epic ending. The live recording does not emulate the hymn on that level, but in Faust, the sopranos and Kenneth Riegel do a show-off. Again the boys choir is not so satisfying, but the LSC and the LPC do this job much better. And it is true, Klaus leads all the expectations to the finale, the only finale of the 8 recordings to reach the four stars and half, together with Solti (HIS boys choir nails the "Er überwächst uns schon - Vom edlen Geisterchor ungeben", a crucial spot where Tennstedt falls).

*Final results*: I cannot decide enough. I concede you, KirbyH, that the Tennstedt live recording is superb and a fantastic present for our loved ones, but my favourite masterpiece inside this masterpiece is the Hymn, and his studio version has a much better style. In this very tight challenge, Mahler No.8 by Tennstedt for EMI/WC is the winner of all the real contenders, just below the magnus Georg Solti and the CSO._

Shall we crown Klaus Tennstedt as the king of Mahler's chorals?

1st: Solti CSO 1972
2nd: Tennstedt LPO 1986 (4p)
3rd: Tennstedt LPO live 1991
4th: Kubelík SOdBR live 1970 (3p)
5th: Bernstein LSO 1966
6th: Kubelík SOdBR 1969
7th: Boulez SB 2007 (2p)
8th: Abbado BPO 1995

1st: Boulez (21p)
1st: Kubelík (21p)
1st: Tennstedt (21p)
4th: Barbirolli (16p)


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Absolutely marvelous disc. 
The foot-kissing picture is perfect for Gesualdo too! :lol: (Okay, I know it's an act of devotion, but still...)


----------



## Merl

I like these performances a lot. They have a rustic charm.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1961/2.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

A favorite - amazing, wildly enharmonic music from a long-forgotten composer.


----------



## deprofundis

You know what im lisening to the fab3 of the 16th century* Dufay,Busnois, agricola onsome record *i both used.What can i says other than it's good.Dufay always remain a master, Busnois i know less so i can't tell right now, Agricola is my favorite the most utter truth artist among this 3

Please discover this awesome cd of 3 great name fabuleous executed.... master , have a good night.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Don't we all love 16' harpsichords?


----------



## senza sordino

Shostakovich symphonies 5, 8 and 9, and excerpts from the Suite from Hamlet. 
View attachment 88490


Shostakovich 10 and the Passacaglia from Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk 
View attachment 88491


Shostakovich Violin Concerto no 1, a fantastic performance. Plus fillers: Kancheli V&V, Shostakovich Lyrical Suite from Seven Dolls Dances, Pärt Spiegel im Spiegel, Rachmaninov Vocalise
A wonderful disk.
View attachment 88492


Shostakovich Piano trio no 2 and cello sonata. Probably my all time favourite piano trio. 
View attachment 88493


Shostakovich String Quartets 6, 8 and 11. This disk is from the library. Very good stuff. Though I couldn't find an image of the actual disk I have in my hands, this was the closest I could find. Same performers and label of course. 
View attachment 88494


----------



## Pugg

Songs Without Words - Mendelssohn/Schubert-Liszt/Bach-Busoni

Murray Perahia.


----------



## KirbyH

Florestan said:


> This came a week ago.
> So far I have listened to Symphonies 1, 3, 4, 5, 6, and 7.
> Starting Symphony 9 next.


Prepare to be awash in that glorious Philly string sound


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to the great great cd very epic of* Adam de la Halle *called Damoureus it's a fascinating pretty medieval cd you wish you had , long live Adam de la halle.

I put on a recent picture of me , i was wasted on pure chartreuse, i look creepy has hell but heck we dont choose how we look.

you have a face on deprofundis i wonder if womens find me attractive here even if look a bit drunk in the great outdoor, do i look like a classical lisener , but who look like a typical classical lisener i look like some party animal but my friend are worst offenders. Have a nice night or day(if you live in philipine per se).I hope , dont look that mean .

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> *R. Strauss*: Burleske for Piano and Orchestra, recorded 1992.


Must have been an unforgettable night.


----------



## Poodle

I'm listen Vivaldi


----------



## KirbyH

Granate said:


> Just because you say so I will listen the live recording until the end BEFORE writing about how wonderfully paralelled is Tennstedt studio to Solti with Chicago...
> Oh and thank you.
> 
> *Mahler*
> Symphony No.8
> *Sol. Elizabeth Connell, Edith Wiens, Felicity Lott, Trudeliese Schmidt, Nadine Denize, Richard Versalle, Jorma Hynninen, Hans Sotin
> Tiffin School Boys' Choir
> Cond. Klaus Tennstedt, LPC&O, WC (1986/1998 Re-Issue)*
> --
> *Mahler*
> Symphony No.8 (Live recording)
> *Sol. Susan Bullock, Jane Eaglen, Julia Varády, Trudeliese Schmidt, Jadwiga Rappé, Kenneth Riegel, Eike Wilm Schulte, Hans Sotin
> London Symphony Chorus, Eton College Boys' Choir
> Cond. Klaus Tennstedt, LPC&O, LPO (1991/2010 Issue)*
> View attachment 88488
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Semi-final? 2*: Two Klaus Tennstedt late, fabulous recordings. I first want to write that the studio recording matches Solti's CSO with Decca. Firslty: the hymn is outstanding (the organ, the choirs and the soloists, together with the LPO). Then in Faust, some things do not go as swiftly as it would be demanded, like the boys choir, but it can be forgiven with the epic ending. The live recording does not emulate the hymn on that level, but in Faust, the sopranos and Kenneth Riegel do a show-off. Again the boys choir is not so satisfying, but the LSC and the LPC do this job much better. And it is true, Klaus leads all the expectations to the finale, the only finale of the 8 recordings to reach the four stars and half, together with Solti (HIS boys choir nails the "Er überwächst uns schon - Vom edlen Geisterchor ungeben", a crucial spot where Tennstedt falls).
> 
> *Final results*: I cannot decide enough. I concede you, KirbyH, that the Tennstedt live recording is superb and a fantastic present for our loved ones, but my favourite masterpiece inside this masterpiece is the Hymn, and his studio version has a much better style. In this very tight challenge, Mahler No.8 by Tennstedt for EMI/WC is the winner of all the real contenders, just below the magnus Georg Solti and the CSO._
> 
> Shall we crown Klaus Tennstedt as the king of Mahler's chorals?
> 
> 1st: Solti CSO 1972
> 2nd: Tennstedt LPO 1986 (4p)
> 3rd: Tennstedt LPO live 1991
> 4th: Kubelík SOdBR live 1970 (3p)
> 5th: Bernstein LSO 1966
> 6th: Kubelík SOdBR 1969
> 7th: Boulez SB 2007 (2p)
> 8th: Abbado BPO 1995
> 
> 1st: Boulez (21p)
> 1st: Kubelík (21p)
> 1st: Tennstedt (21p)
> 4th: Barbirolli (16p)


You are most welcome, friend. One thing I will concede about Solti's 8th - it was recorded in the same place as his Ring cycle, and Decca was apt to give him enormous sound. Solti was a moneymaker for the label, and I suppose still is. There's also this raw, ferocious energy that Solti has and Tennstedt necessarily doesn't. That isn't to say that Tennstedt was a bad conductor, because he wasn't. At his best (which tends to be live) Tennstedt is a galvanizing conductor. Solti tends to play the field marshal a bit much. Of course in Mahler, there are so many avenues for interpretation that one is spoiled for choice. That Eight recorded in Vienna was indeed a one-of-a-kind event.


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming*; The art of.


----------



## Casebearer

Faramundo said:


> View attachment 88479
> 
> 
> View attachment 88480


I love the first two pieces. Thanks Faramundo. I had never heard of them before.
Here is the John Cage piece in it's entirety performed by Joan La Barbara.


----------



## Pugg

aglayaepanchin said:


> I love those two to death. Who is your favorite pianist for them?


For me : Van Cliburn, cant get enough of those recordings.


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler; Symphony no 3*
Helga Dernesch / Sir George Solti


----------



## Pugg

​
Sonatas for Violin & Piano

*Chausson*oème for Violin & Orchestra, Op. 25

*Debussy*:Violin Sonata

*Franck*, C:Violin Sonata in A major

_Kyung-Wha Chung & Radu-Lapu_

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Charles Dutoit


----------



## Guest

I start the day with Bach....


----------



## helenora

Traverso said:


> I start the day with Bach....


ah, my favorite for piano, perhaps the best piece ever written for piano ( for my taste)


----------



## Guest

helenora said:


> ah, my favorite for piano, perhaps the best piece ever written for piano ( for my taste)


It is actually written for the cembalo and I love the instrument very much.Many people have difficulties with the sound and that is realy a pity.I am fortunate to have a friend who plays it very well.So ,if I stand next to the instrument you can be under the spell of its singing quality.It is not a an imperfect piano or an instrument where Bach was unhappy with.The piano sound is more easy on the ear and I have no difficulty if Bach is played on the piano but it wil never be my first choice.:tiphat::tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart Masonic music*

Peter Schreier / Andreas Schmidt and many more 
rec.1981


----------



## Guest

Louis Couperin


----------



## helenora

Traverso said:


> It is actually written for the cembalo and I love the instrument very much.Many people have difficulties with the sound and that is realy a pity.I am fortunate to have a friend who plays it very well.So ,if I stand next to the instrument you can be under the spell of its singing quality.It is not a an imperfect piano or an instrument where Bach was unhappy with.The piano sound is more easy on the ear and I have no difficulty if Bach is played on the piano but it wil never be my first choice.:tiphat::tiphat:


yes, I see. I got used to piano sounds for sure. But I mean the composition itself , it's genius, the development of it that's perhaps what I admire most.


----------



## Guest

helenora said:


> yes, I see. I got used to piano sounds for sure. But I mean the composition itself , it's genius, the development of it that's perhaps what I admire most.


Imagine how the Prelude from dÁnglebert would sound on a piano.


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-1st,3rd and 5th symphonies performed by Anima Eterna conducted by van Immerseel.

(while I sit and ponder the iniquities of working life and so called 'management' in the modern world the performance of the 3rd in particular cannot fail to bring a smile to my face!)


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin :Yevgeny Sudbin *


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Ballades (4), Op. 10

*Chopin*:Ballades Nos. 1-4

_Cédric Tiberghien_ (piano)


----------



## Granate

Merl said:


> I like these performances a lot. They have a rustic charm.


Would you reccomend me the "cycle" for a Challenge with Sinopoli, Bertini and Solti? And why?


----------



## Guest

Bach the French suites


----------



## Pugg

​
*Paganini*: Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major, Op. 6

*Sarasate*: Carmen Fantasy, Op. 25 / Zigeunerweisen

_Itzhak Perlman_ (violin)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Lawrence Foster


----------



## TwoPhotons

*Symphonia Domestica*, George Szell conducting the Cleveland Orchestra

Wow, I have never heard this piece played with such clarity and precision before! Can't help but smile at the finale. Fantastic performance!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann: Dichterliebe / Liederkreis 
*
Ian Bostridge (tenor), Julius Drake (piano)


----------



## deprofundis

Im gonna be lisening to awesome _manicotage_ of the graindelavoix ensemble , there* Ockeghem *rendition, like i said i absolutly love this cd, like someone saaid Machaut lack in something perhaps a bit drab like someone said, but not this one, this impressed me so mutch and fews dude that visit my home.I would says it's a rather decent album to a very good album, mandatory.

P.s i wonder if you guys like my avatar, it's mongolia enblem, i find it very artsy and well design like somesort of mandala, i hope it dosen offend the chinese, since these two had problem n the past, have a nice day TC menbers.


----------



## helenora

I´m in a company of Celibidache . *Schubert´s 8th symphony*


----------



## Blancrocher

Rameau: symphonie imaginaire (Minkowski); Grands Motets (Herreweghe)

It's coming to the point where I don't really know why I bother listening to anything other than Rameau anymore.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge Barbirolli vs Boulez vs Kubelik vs Tennstedt E9 - I*

*Holst*
The Planets, Op.32
_Mofi fidelity 24bit version_
*Cond. Walter Susskind, SLSO, Turnabout (1975/2004 Surround Remastered Edition)*
--
*Mahler*
Symphony No.9 (Live recording)
*Cond. Herbert von Karajan, BPO, DG (1982/2008 Gold Remastered Edition)*















_*Introduction*: I checked out yesterday night the Planets conducted by Susskind in a 24bit remaster and I reccomend this to audiophiles. There is a great sound clarity and the conductor and orchestra are very good, with some minor flaws.
To begin with a Mahler 9th, Karajan's live recording of the 9th has been considered his best Mahler contribution, and it is very good indeed. He carries his style to the glossy opening, shining in all its glory, while I think the Adagio is misunderstood._


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1962 - '72, 2011.


----------



## Vasks

_An LP with Lenny and Franz Joseph_

*Theresienmesse*

View attachment 88497


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Un ballo in maschera
*
José Carreras (Riccardo), Montserrat Caballé (Amelia), Ingvar Wixell (Renato), Patricia Payne (Ulrica), Sona Ghazarian (Oscar), Jonathan Summers (Silvano), Robert Lloyd (Samuele), Gwynne Howell (Tom), Robin Leggate (Un Giudice)

Chorus and Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, Colin Davis.


----------



## Guest

Granate said:


> *Mahler*
> Symphony No.9 (Live recording)
> *Cond. Herbert von Karajan, BPO, DG (1982/2008 Gold Remastered Edition)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Introduction*: I checked out yesterday night the Planets conducted by Susskind in a 24bit remaster and I reccomend this to audiophiles. There is a great sound clarity and the conductor and orchestra are very good, with some minor flaws.
> To begin with a Mahler 9th, Karajan's live recording of the 9th has been considered his best Mahler contribution, and it is very good indeed. He carries his style to the glossy opening, shining in all its glory, while I think the Adagio is misunderstood._


Do you mean Karajan "misunderstood" it? Oh, please share your insights that apparently eluded one of the greatest conductors.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Traverso said:


> Louis Couperin


I love this Louis Couperin! The playing and harpsichord is both first-tier. How do you think of it?


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Traverso said:


> Imagine how the Prelude from dÁnglebert would sound on a piano.


I'm one of those guilty of playing Louis Couperin's unmeasured preludes on piano :lol:


----------



## Faramundo

As on most days, I started today by thinking about Yanping and my stubborn longing for her.
No cure except one or two of Li Po's drunk poems.


----------



## Faramundo

And today's final disk will be this :


----------



## Granate

Kontrapunctus said:


> Do you mean Karajan "misunderstood" it? Oh, please share your insights that apparently eluded one of the greatest conductors.


Ok.
My main point moves to Tempo I. Molto adagio - Adagissimo. When the final climax 'fails' (the score says so) at 'Tempo I', the strings play slowly and low. Right. When we have four minutes to finish the symphony, in Adagissimo, the slowest pace possible, *the music is not played like it is dying away*, continuing the 'Tempo I'. It is very slight, and if I only praise the beginning and critizise the finale, it looks that both comments are equally important...

Karajan has earned with his vast number of recordings to be called THE Austro-German repertoire conductor, apart from developing a very divising sound, which I really like, but others do not. However, his 'romantique' sound is proven incompatible with Gustav Mahler, judging from the few DG recordings of the symphonies he did with the BPO. This live recording is a good improvement, though.

When I re-introduced myself to Classical Music, now two years ago, I was only listening to Maria Callas and Herbert von Karajan. When I finished (before joining this forum, in March), I moved to the composer I had not listened to yet and I was hearing best comments about: Gustav Mahler. Karajan did not have a cycle, Leonard Bernstein did. I listened to Sony, then to DG. I really liked Mahler. Now this August I started this challenge with different conductors, which is now coming to an end, and it has been a very tiring experience, finding it less and less pleasing to make comments with my pointless Classical Music knowledge and my lack of qualifying adjetives, when others write with richer terms and also putting more detail into instruments.

This is why I will stay in Current Listening until I am able to read better CM, not on richer and more technical sub-forums, where I think I do not belong yet. There is though a very good insight (maybe too dramatic) by Leonard Bernstein during his talks on Mahler No.9:






I am sorry I am not wise and informed enough to "share my insights" when the only thing I have been doing for years, first with all arternative and Indie genres, and then Classical Music, is judging the sound and the recording in a subjective way, which is not enough for a good CM comment or either the least serious Review-writing. I want to improve. I am not blaming you, but please, let me listen.

I also apologise for my English. If you all are getting as tired as me of reading pointless paragraphs one after another album, I stop and I share my conclussions at the end of each episode and not each two or three albums.
Have a good day.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling new releases. For satisfied collectors, these recordings may appear redundant. However, one should keep an open mind. Fresh insights, and engineering that clearly enhances performance, do happen.

Two thumbs up for LPO/Jurowski *Stravinsky*, and Altstaedt/Arcangelo/Cohen *CPE Bach*. For those with these recorded works already, you might want to audition these. They are rapturous in every way.

Re* Stravinsky*, I've been looking for an Orpheus forever. I've found it.

Altstaedt et al have gone to the head of the line for *CPE Bach *Cello Concerti. Suzuki/Bach Collegium Japan have relinquished a spot they've held for 20 years.

Chiaroscuro Qt's half of *Haydn* Op. 20, though commendably engineered, just have too much to overcome with Mosaiques Qt.(naive) playing, and their complete Op. 20. Some may be attracted by BIS SACD.


----------



## Guest

bioluminescentsquid said:


> I love this Louis Couperin! The playing and harpsichord is both first-tier. How do you think of it?


I think it is first class.This morning I was listening to fragments of the recordings made by Richard Egarr.they are well played but I think I complete these recordings by van Asperen,so three more to go.
When you use pushpins your piano sounds more as a harpsichord.


----------



## Merl

Listened to some noisy rock music on the way to work, to wake me up but, after a mental day of classroom-hopping, I needed some Dvorak to chill me out.


----------



## senza sordino

A new purchase of mine:
Tchaikovsky symphonies no 1, 2 and 5. Petrenko will record the other three sometime soon. I'm quite excited because I don't own the complete set of Tchaikovsky symphonies. And this recording sounds great.
View attachment 88501


My parents came over yesterday afternoon, and while my mother likes classical music, she likes it light, so I played 
Tchaikovsky Ballet suites: Swan Lake, Sleeping Beauty and the Nutcracker 
View attachment 88502


While still here at my place, I put on Arensky and Tchaikovsky Piano trios. That Arensky piano trio is super, definitely a top five for me. 
View attachment 88503


Parents gone so I can put on some so called heavier stuff
Tchaikovsky Rococo variations, Bruch Kol Nidrei, Bloch Schelomo, Tchaikovsky Nocturne in C#m, Pezzo capriccioso 
View attachment 88504


Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto no 1 and Rachmaninov pc no 2
View attachment 88505


Back to work tomorrow, so less music generally. But I do listen after work in my classroom. While it would be nice not to work, I miss the paycheque, as the way they do it here, I haven't been paid in two months. We teachers must save for the summer, and the savings will run out soon. Hi ho, hi ho, it's back to work I go.


----------



## Guest

CD 4


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Traverso said:


> I think it is first class.This morning I was listening to fragments of the recordings made by Richard Egarr.they are well played but I think I complete these recordings by van Asperen,so three more to go.
> When you use pushpins your piano sounds more as a harpsichord.


Do you have his Froberger set, too? I've had reservations about Bob van Asperen's playing in the past but no longer - he's one of the best in 17th century music (Bach I think less so). And we just can't miss all those marvelous antique harpsichords!
(I'm currently listening to more of my Hogwood Couperin disc)

I do want to try out Verlet's Couperin played on the Colmar Ruckers, but prices for the out-of-print CDs are high everywhere 

Edit: I take back my Bach comment! I'm also looking for van Asperen's French Suites (Played on a Christian Vater harpsichord), again out of print


----------



## shadowdancer

Sviatoslav Richter
Debussy: Image for Piano, Book I L110
Rec 1960


----------



## Guest

I saw the Hogwood cd on ebay,more than 40 dollar...pf.... Indeed out of print cd's are often selled for scandalous prices.
The only Froberger I have is with Leonhardt.
I just purchased a cd with music from L Couperin and van Asperen.Vol.3
Froberger has my attention but there is more than only Barock music. The great master is for me Gustav Leonhardt and I have a nice collection cd's.


----------



## Merl

senza sordino said:


> Back to work tomorrow, so less music generally. But I do listen after work in my classroom. While it would be nice not to work, I miss the paycheque...........


Totally understand where you are coming from, Senza Sordino. Problem is I havent got a permanent class this year so I'm covering for everyone else at the moment. Today I've had classes of 6, 8, 10 and 11 year olds.


----------



## pmsummer

MEDIEVAL AND RENAISSANCE MUSIC XIII-XVI C.
_Irish and Medieval Harps, Vièle, Recorders, Tambourin_
*Elena Polonska* - medieval harp, Irish harp, tambourin*
Guy Durand* - vièle, 2nd recorder
*Roger Cotte* - recorder
_
Vox Turnabout_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1969 - '72, 1986 - '90.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Symphony No. 3*

I just found out that the favorite composer of poet Charles Bukowski was Sibelius. I have varied views of his poetry, but his taste in classical music, from Handel to Shostakovich and Mahler, is spot on.

This recording doesn't seem to have as much bite as other recordings I'm used to. I'm thinking of switching to another recording after the first movement is over, probably Vanska.


----------



## pmsummer

THE MEDIEVAL & RENAISSANCE HARP
*Elena Polanska* - harp
La Camerata
_
Vox Turnabout_


----------



## KenOC

Benjamin Godard, Piano Trio No. 1 in G minor, Trio Parnassus. Very Franck-like, solid.


----------



## Guest

Excellent performances and sound.


----------



## Blancrocher

Shostakovich/Schnittke: Piano Quintets (Vermeer); Schnittke: Symphony 2 (Segerstam); Mozart: Figaro Highlights (Bohm)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Shostakovich
From Jewish Folk Poetry Op.79*
Concertgebouw Orch., Bernard Haitink, Soderstrom, Wenkel, Karczykowski
[Philips, 1983]










*Shostakovich
Orchestral Songs
Six Poems of Marina Tsvetayeva op. 143a 
Suite and Verses of Michelangelo Buonarroti op. 145a
Six Romances on Texts by Japanese Poets op. 21*
Göteborgs Sinfoniker, Neeme Jarvi; Elena Zaremba, Ilya Levinsky, Sergei Leiferkus
[DG, 1994]

The performances on this (new to me) disc are quite magnificent - and it's consummately recorded too.










*Shostakovich
Symphony No. 13, Op. 113 'Babi Yar'*
USSR Ministry of Culture SO, Rozhdestvenski, Safiulin, Yurlov Russian choir
[Olympia, 1985]










*
Prokofiev
Violin Sonata No 1 in F minor Op 80
Five Melodies Op 35bis
Violin Sonata No 2 in D major Op 94bis*
Alina Ibragimova, Steven Osborne [Hyperion, 2014]

As so often with Prokofiev I'm not quite sure whether or not I really like this. It will take a few listens to get back into his idiom, I suspect.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## schigolch




----------



## tortkis

Cage: Solo for Voice 58: 18 Microtonal Ragas (Other Minds, 2007)









Amelia Cuni (vocal), Raymond Kaczynski (percussion), Federico Sanesi (percussion), Werner Durand (drones/electronics)


----------



## D Smith

Harp Music from the Middle Ages: Elena Polanska and La Camerata. Various works. Really great playing and recommended.


----------



## Guest

Commanding playing and basically good sound, although it gets a little clangorous in loud passages.


----------



## Pugg

​*Berlioz : Symphony fantastique.*
R.C.O /Daniele Gatti


----------



## D Smith

Corelli: Concerti Grossi Op. 6. McGegan/Philharmonia Baroque. One of my desert island discs. Highly recommended for the compositions and performance.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1990, 1995.


----------



## Pugg

Merl said:


> Listened to some noisy rock music on the way to work, to wake me up but, after a mental day of classroom-hopping, I needed some Dvorak to chill me out.


Good choice, and wonderful recording .


----------



## Pugg

​
*Daniil Trifonov plays Chopin*

Chopin:Rondo a la Mazurka, Op. 5
Waltz No. 1 in E flat major 'Grande Valse Brillante', Op. 18
Étude Op. 10 No. 8 in F major
Andante spianato & Grande Polonaise, Op. 22
Mazurkas (3), Op. 56
Piano Sonata No. 3 in B minor, Op. 58

Daniil Trifonov (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruckner*: Symphony No.5
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Eugen Jochum


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*:String Quintet in C major, D956
Miró Quartet

Sonata in A minor 'Arpeggione', D821
Itamar Golan (piano) Matt Haimovitz (cello)


----------



## Pugg

Next on:








*Bertoni*:
Miserere /Veni Creator/ Beatus Vir..
Soloist / I Solisti Veneti.
Claudo Scimone


----------



## Pugg

​
*Balfe: Satanella (or 'The Power of Love')*
New performing edition by Richard Bonynge

Sally Silver (soprano), Catherine Carby (mezzo), Christine Tocci, Elizabeth Sikora (mezzo-sopranos), Kang Wang (tenor), Quentin Hayes, Anthony Gregory, Frank Church (baritones), Travor Bowes (bass)

Victorian Opera Orchestra & John Powell Singers, Richard Bonynge


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Charles Villiers Stanford:*

*Songs of the Sea (Op.91)*
*Songs of the Fleet (Op.117)*
On poems by Henry Newbolt

Benjamin Luxon (Baritone), Norman Del Mar & the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra & Chorus

*Frederick Delius: Sea Drift* (Walt Whitman)
John Noble (Baritone), Charles Groves & the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra & Chorus

An incredible disc of recordings with superb performances by all involved. I especially enjoyed Stanford's Songs of the Fleet which despite only a gap of six years from Songs of the Sea, shows great development and greater subtlety in the Orchestra. A rich but perfectly balanced soundscape which avoids the pitfalls of being overwrought and sounding muddy.


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi/ Puccini;* Opera arias.
_Dame Kiri Te Kanawa_


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven*; Piano concerto's 3&4
Krystian Zimerman/ Leonard Bernstein


----------



## helenora

*Brahms Alto Rhapsodie*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel*: Gaspard de la Nuit

Daphnis et Chloé (excerpts)
(arr. L Vincent for piano)

Pavane pour une infante défunte

Vincent Larderet (piano)


----------



## Chordalrock

Gombert: Motets II (2016)
Beauty Farm

Released in Germany last Friday. I wanted to be the first person outside Germany and among the first to listen to it, and I may well have succeeded even though I messed up with the courier service and received the album one day later than I expected.


----------



## Vasks

*Verdi - Overture to "La forza del destino" (Muti/Sony)
Novak - Trio quasi una ballata (Joachim Trio/Naxos)
Rosenberg - Concerto #1 for Strings (Goritzki/cpo)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart and Strauss arias.
Beverly Sills *


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mozart and Strauss arias.
> Beverly Sills *


wow and wow! you swim in an ocean of beauty and waves of joy !!!!

I'm almost envious


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I've heard the Schubert disc which is wonderful. It's a 5 disc collection with Brahms, Schumann, Beethoven & SCHUBERT


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Nabucco*

_Elena Souliotis (Abigaille),Tito Gobbi (Nabucco)_, Bruno Prevedi (Ismaele), Carlo Cava (Zaccaria), Dora Carral (Fenena), Giovanni Foiani (Gran Sacerdote), Walter Kräutler (Abdallo), Anna d'Auria (Anna)

Konzertvereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Opernorchester, Lamberto Gardelli

1965 recording.


----------



## Heliogabo

*
Vivaldi: 8 Concerti Solenni*
Enrico Casazza
La Magnifica Comunità


----------



## Sonata

I found Bergonzi through his pairings with Tebaldi, but I find I really like his artistry in his own right too! 










String symphonies 10-13


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge Barbirolli vs Boulez vs Kubelik vs Tennstedt E9 - II*

*Mahler*
Symphony No.9
*Cond. Otto Klemperer, NPO, WC (1967/2012 Remastered Edition)*









*Mahler*
Symphony No.9 (Live recording in Bunk Kaigan Concert Hall, Tokyo)
*Cond. Rafael Kubelík, SOdBR, Audite-BR (1975/2000 Issue)*









*Mahler*
Symphony No.9
*Cond. Pierre Boulez, CSO, DG (1998/2013 Re-Issue)*









*Mahler*
Symphony No.9
*Cond. Rafael Kubelík, SOdBR, DG (1967/2015 Remastered Edition)*









_*Semi-final 1*: Of all these versions, The Kubelík live performance is good, his studio for DG is slightly better, excelling in the final Adagio, and Klemperer and Boulez have very good recordings. Not extremely fulfilling, but it lets me get the idea of what this symphony is about. Although remastered, Klemperer is only very good at the "Andante" and "Landers" and playing good the second half. *Boulez* is pretty much the same but his modern sound hits the bell, so he is the easy *winner* of this semi-final._

I already have the idea for my next Mahler challenge, which I will try to hold in *December*: they are mostly second-rate considered Mahler cycles: *Bertini WC*, *Sinopoli DG*, *Gergiev LSO* and, on another level, *Solti Decca* (both CSO and LSO).


----------



## worov




----------



## clavichorder

Hey worov, I feel like I used to see more posts from you. Maybe you've been posting and I've missed it, but welcome back anyways.


----------



## shadowdancer

Ludwig van Beethoven
Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, "à Thérèse"
Artur Schnabel
Rec 1932


----------



## worov

clavichorder said:


> Hey worov, I feel like I used to see more posts from you. Maybe you've been posting and I've missed it, but welcome back anyways.


Indeed, I've been busy with life. But now, I'm back.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1982.


----------



## Easy Goer

Brumel - Et ecce terræ motus. Sequentia Dies Irae. Huelgas Ensemble directed by Paul Van Nevel.


----------



## millionrainbows

Persichetti: Night Dances. Babbitt: Relata. David Diamond: Symphony No. 5


----------



## millionrainbows

I found this used for 5.99. It's available in the Domaine Musical box sets, but this is the Ades CD release. I first heard it on an Everest LP. Same recording, from 1961.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994.


----------



## Guest

If one listens to this trio version on its own merits, then it's a perfectly fine piece of chamber music, but it certainly loses a lot of the richness and polyphony of either the sextet or full string orchestra versions. Very good playing and sound.


----------



## Michamel

pmsummer said:


> DIE KUNST DER FUGE
> *Johann Sebastian Bach*
> Berliner Saxophon Quartett
> _
> CPO_


Nice cover layout - is it an old album of CPO?

______________________________________

Current Listening:

*The Bach Recordings (CD08/20)*
- Suite In E Flat Major, Bwv 819
- Suite In A Minor, Bwv 818a
- French Suite No.1 In D Minor, Bwv 812
- French Suite No.2 In C Minor, Bwv 813

Artist(s): Christopher Hogwood, The Academy Of Ancient Music, The Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra
Composer(s): Johann Sebastian Bach, Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach, Johann Christian Bach, Wilhelm Friedemann Bach
Label: L'oiseau lyre (DECCA)


----------



## Merl

Nice HIP reading. Much better than Norrington's HIP reading.


----------



## Guest

Haydn and his fine quartets.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Morton Feldman's _Trio_, perfectly played by John Snijders, Josje and Job ter Haar.









Feldman is one of my favourite composers, and this is beautiful.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1972 - '74, 1958 - '77.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1972 - '74, 1958 - '77.


I'm curious about Karajan disc,is it a fine one?


----------



## worov




----------



## Guest

Annees de pelerinage Italie


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Traverso said:


> I'm curious about Karajan disc,is it a fine one?


It's wonderful. A real classic.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Felix Mendelssohn's Symphony No.1 in C minor Op.11 performed by Christoph Von Dohnanyi & the Wiener Philharmoniker.*

It had been a while since I revisit Dohnanyi's Mendelssohn but the recent Saturday Symphony remedied that and reminded my why I regard Dohnanyi's cycle as my favourite by a fair margin. I enjoyed so much so, I am giving the piece another listen.

I have and enjoy cycles by Abbado, Gardner (CBSO), Sawallisch and I'm collecting Gardiner's ongoing cycle with the LSO but none of them eclipse Dohnanyi's recordings. They all have their moments and strengths which I appreciate and enjoy but don't quite match the consistent quality in this set or in this instance, this Symphony.

This is an excellent work, performed most beautifully :angel:


----------



## Guest

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> It's wonderful. A real classic.


Is this a better choice ,three discs,new for 12 euro?


----------



## Guest

The Etudes are fine, but the Trio is a little too abrasive for my taste. Sound is superb.


----------



## Dr Johnson

The Creatures of Prometheus.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Traverso said:


> Is this a better choice ,three discs,new for 12 euro?


Definitely - these are all magnificent recordings, and what a great price! Go for it


----------



## Granate

Traverso said:


> Is this a better choice ,three discs,new for 12 euro?


Same as Reichstag aus LICHT. But if you like it, consider also the whole 20th Century DG collection. It is full of gems. My favourites from Ligeti, Bartók, and on another level, Steve Reich with "Drumming".


----------



## Guest

Granate said:


> Same as Reichstag aus LICHT. But if you like it, consider also the whole 20th Century DG collection. It is full of gems. My favourites from Ligeti, Bartók, and on another level, Steve Reich with "Drumming".


Oh dear if I could find the time to listen to all this .Drumming is a familiar one and I have so many cd's wich are waiting.Nevertheless thank you your advice.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Guy's recording of the last 3 Sonatas made an interesting contrast to Michael Korstick's recording that I listened to yesterday. Guy is just as powerful in the forte passages, but he doesn't seem to bang as hard as Korstick, and the quiet passages sound more ethereal than with Korstick. Guy also has far better sound, which just goes to show that SACD audio is not a guarantee of good sound, as there are so many other variables, such as mics, the room, the instrument, the player...


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994, 1974.


----------



## Vaneyes

Traverso said:


> I'm curious about Karajan disc,is it a fine one?


Yes, and I think it's more successful in performance & sound than this one (below), which I've previously owned. :tiphat:


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge Barbirolli vs Boulez vs Kubelik vs Tennstedt E9 - III*

*Mahler*
Symphony No.9
*Cond. Klaus Tennstedt, LPO, WC (1980/1998 Re-Issue)*
--
*Mahler*
Symphony No.9
*Cond. John Barbirolli, BPO, WC (1964/2012 Remastered Edition)*
View attachment 88525









_*Semi-final 2*: Again, as a kind of closing, two outstanding performances for the Mahler No.9. All my expectations were on John Barbirolli, with his version considered to be the best available on Warner (EMI). The two conductos showcase their strengths: Klaus Tennstedt (emotional, frail, passional), John Barbirolli (execution, detail, spotless). The sound of the harps in Barbirolli, thanks to the remaster, is mesmerizing, again detailed. If I had listened to this version first, Klaus Tennstedt would have had everything against him. It happened rather the opposite.

On a basis, these two recordings would have four movements, all with four stars each (I am one that never "finds" perfection, thus five stars). Defenders of Barbirolli point his detail, defenders of Tennstedt point his passion. I am with the latter because of the two crucial spots: the begining of the Andante, where Klaus slows the pace and builds a monumental melody, while John messes a little with the high-pitch winds. And the final Adagio, when Tennstedt slows the pace and makes the music really fade away, Barbirolli plays low, plays perfect, but it ends suddenly. *Klaus Tennstedt* made it again. With only one difference, he scored four stars and half in the Andante, quite a feat.

*Final results:* John Barbirolli has missed his biggest oppotunity (although he served a No.6 out of this planet). He is above everyone, sure, but *Tennstedt* has surprised me again and wins the No.9. Boulez and Kubelík again stay behind like in Symphony No.8, no matter how important their efforts are._

1st: Tennstedt LPO 1980 (4p)
2nd: Barbirolli BPO 1964 (3p)
3rd: Boulez CSO 1999 (2p)
4th: Klemperer NPO 1967
5th: Karajan BPO live 1982
6th: Kubelík SOdBR 1967 (1p)
7th: Kubelík SOdBR 1975

1st: Tennstedt (25p) (1+4+2+1+4+3+2+4+4)
2nd: Boulez (23p) (2+3+3+4+2+2+3+2+2)
3rd: Kubelík (22p) (4+1+4+3+1+1+4+3+1)
4th: Barbirolli (21p) (3+2+1+2+3+4+1+0+3)

The last episode will be Das Lied Von Der Erde, challenging Barbirolli's only account, not many possibilities I think, because it is in mono; Kubelík's Audite-BR version, and Tennstedt and Boulez studio versions. If there is any tie, I will play the three Mahler Adagio (10) available for 0.5, 1, and 1.5 points. Then it will be finished and I will share my final thoughts.
Then I will play some Mahler symphonies spares like the most celebrated by Simon Rattle, Otto Klemperer and Giulini. I am still searching for fulfilling performances of symphonies 1-4.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## pmsummer

ORCHESTRAL SUITES
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood - director

_Editions L'Oiseau-Lyre_


----------



## Sloe

I am listening to the French version of Der Freischutz by Carl Maria von Weber with recitatives by Hector Berlioz. From proms 2011. Conductor: John Elliot Gardiner


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening or revisiting if you will sir* Arnold Bax *quite enchanting world ,whit is symphony numero 3 -the happy forrestand im sipping an earl grey cup of tea, to embrlished the moment after this i will sleep, this is the program for tonight.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Vaneyes

*Liszt*: Transcendental Etudes w. Trifonov (NYC 12/14). Courtesy of YT.






Related:

https://www.theguardian.com/music/2016/sep/04/daniil-trifonov-q-and-a-proms-2016


----------



## tortkis

Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - The Philip Glass Ensemble / Michael Riesman (Nonesuch, 1996)









The Philip Glass Ensemble: Michael Reisman (musical director, keyboards), Lisa Bielawa (voice), Jon Gibson (soprano saxophone, flute), Philip Glass & Martin Goldray (keyboards), Richard Peck (alto saxophone, tenor saxophone), Andrew Sterman (flute, soprano saxophone)

a studio version, recorded 1993.


----------



## clavichorder

worov said:


> Indeed, I've been busy with life. But now, I'm back.


Good on both fronts.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Piano Concerto; Fantasie Stuck 
London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Pugg

​
*Hummel*; Piano concertos
Stephen Hough


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Haydn and his fine quartets.


One of their best recordings!


----------



## Pugg

ArtMusic said:


>


Great taste and wonderful recorded.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Lucia Popp*, sings Strauss lieder.


----------



## Pugg

​*Stamitz: Four Symphonies*

L'arte del mondo, Werner Ehrhardt


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cimarosa: Requiem in G minor*

Elly Ameling (soprano), Birgit Finnilä (contralto), Richard van Vrooman (tenor), Kurt Widmer (bass)

Chorus Of The Festival De Montreux, Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne, Montreux Festival Chorus, Vittorio Negri


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Rigoletto*

Piero Cappuccilli (Rigoletto), Ileana Cotrubas (Gilda), Plácido Domingo (Il Duca), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Sparafucile), Elena Obraztsova (Maddalena), Hanna Schwarz (Giovanna), Kurt Moll (Monterone), Luigi de Corato (Marullo), Walter Gullino (Borsa), Dirk Sagemuller (Conte di Ceprano), Olive Fredricks (Contessa di Ceprano), Audrey Michael (Un paggio)

Wiener Staatsopernchor Wiener Philharmoniker, Carlo Maria Giulini.


----------



## Judith

Schumann Violin Concerto
Cleveland Orchestra
Joshua Bell Violin
Christoph von Dohnanyi

Not familiar with this concerto but very impressed!!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Leontyne Price:*

Samuel Barber - Antony And Cleopatra, Op. 40:
1. Give Me Some Music
2. Give Me My Robe
3. Knoxville: Summer Of 1915, Op. 24
1994 remastering


----------



## Pugg

​
*Jonas Kaufmann ; Verismo Arias *


----------



## Guest

On a Sunny afternoon......


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: Piano concertos 1/4
Murray Perahia


----------



## pmsummer

SACRED MUSIC FROM NOTRE-DAME CATHEDRAL
*Léonin*_ (fl. c. 1163-1190)_
*Pérotin* _(fl.c. 1180-1225)_
Tonus Peregrinus
Antony Pitts - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3*

The third movement is particularly lovely under Cantelli's direction.


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Hummel*; Piano concertos
> Stephen Hough


Saw him live recently performing Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini. Amazing!!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Cello Sonatas 1-5 ( disc 1)
(Mstislav Rostropovich)


----------



## Vasks

*Martin Y Soler - Overture to "La capricciosa corretta" (Vicent/Columna Musica)
W. A. Mozart - Piano Sonata #15 (Ranki/Hungaraton)
Beethoven - String Quartet #7 (Talich/Calliope)*


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge Barbirolli vs Boulez vs Kubelik vs Tennstedt E10 - I*

*Mahler*
Das Lied von der Erde (Live performance)
*Sol. Kathleen Ferrier & Richard Lewis
Cond. John Barbirolli, HO, APR (1952/2003 Issue)*
--
*Mahler*
Das Lied von der Erde
*Sol. Agnes Baltsa & Klaus König
Cond. Klaus Tennstedt, LPO, WC (1982-1984)*















_*Semi-final 1*: Last Mahler symphonic piece of this challenge, with two good performances by soloists plus the conductor. I feel it depends more on them than the orchestra. Even live, John Barbirolli overcomes the many sound issues of the 1952 mono recording. Both Ferrier and Richard Lewis are exceptional singers and carry all the weight, while only Baltsa checks in for Tennstedt because tenor König's voice drowns in the heavy orchestral sea. Point for Barbirolli even if he has little to expect._


----------



## Guest

My favorite Mahler symphony and wonder oh wonder to see Kathleen Ferrier .:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1995, 1973 - '75.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: I Lombardi alla prima crociata*

Cristina Deutekom (Giselda), Plácido Domingo (Oronte), Ruggero Raimondi (Pagano), Jerome Lo Monaco (Arvino), Desdemona Malvisi (Viclinda), Stafford Dean (Pirro), Keith Erwen (Priore della città di Milano), Clifford Grant (Acciano), Montserrat Aparici (Sofia)

The Ambrosian Singers, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Lamberto Gardelli.


----------



## Vaneyes

Granate said:


> *....*
> *Mahler*
> Das Lied von der Erde
> *Sol. Agnes Baltsa & Klaus König
> Cond. Klaus Tennstedt, LPO....*


That's the one. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> That's the one. :tiphat:


I do prefer: Klemperer with Ludwig / Wunderlich.
Outstanding .


----------



## KirbyH

Mahler as rocket fuel and other delights:





















I think that if you really want to show your orchestra off to its fullest extent, give them the Mahler 7th to knock out. I think that's what Solti had in mind when this recording was made, "look at what we can do, can you do it better?" Hyper-vigilant execution is the order of the day, the dogs of war that make up the CSO brass are out for blood, and strings and winds plow forward like wolf packs. Mahler here has no mystery, indeed he's out to be shown and inspected here. Every thunderous chord leaps out with complete conviction, and Solti holds it together with a grip of steel. I like this approach, Mahler as concerto for orchestra. It lacks mystery yes, but Decca's sonics are so good that mystery might be the wrong approach here anyway - here is your shot of adrenaline. Drink!

Mendelssohn's First Symphony is a work new to me, and it sounds exactly as I was expecting. Felix is a wonderful craftsman, with respectful nods to Haydn, Mozart, early Beethoven - the way Uncle Herbert does this work owes a great deal to Ludwig, actually - to which I say, more! Mendelssohn gains a lot from being played in this huge, Romantic style, with the Berlin Phil showing themselves grandly. That bass line is founded on tectonic plates, with everything else floating above. Here ends the reading, for you must experience it for yourself.

Count me as one of the ignorant few who didn't know that Mozart wrote such lovely words for winds, in particular K 375 - the Sinfonia for Winds and Orchestra. It puts me in mid of Handel's Concerto Grossi, except it's Mozart. I think Mozart loved the winds he was encountering more than others, given the inventiveness of writing he fields for the piece. There's this unassailable quality to it, as though Mozart is completely confident in what he's doing. It's charming, even if Bohm could be a little more lively with the proceedings. No matter - this is a gem to behold.


----------



## millionrainbows

Italian import, 2-CD. Excellent recording, intelligent and facile playing (the pianist wrote the insightful liner notes).

"The music is devoid of a narrative theme proper. It is rather a series of feelings to be experienced bravely 'on the spot'."

"In each study the harmonic resonance created by the piano's strings are clearly stated. These are obtained with the use of the sustaining pedal and by keeping certain keys depressed throughout the Study by means of purpose-built rubber objects."

The music is spacious, mysterious, and a sensual delight.

Claudio Crismani is a good pianist. He's recorded Scriabin, Rachmanninoff, and Liszt; and specializes in Chopin and the Mozart Concertos.


----------



## pmsummer

THE VIOLA IN MY LIFE
*Morton Feldman*
Marek Konstantynowicz - viola
Cikada Ensemble
Norwegian Radio Orchestra
Christian Eggen - conductor
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Note the hand about to cup the ear:


tortkis said:


> Glass: Music in Twelve Parts - The Philip Glass Ensemble


----------



## Guest

Mozart 33+34


----------



## Guest

Mozart 25 :angel::angel::angel:


----------



## Adam Weber

Awesome set. Absolutely gorgeous pianism.


----------



## joen_cph

´................... never mind


----------



## Badinerie

Ive been mostly not listening to any music for the last month or so. I think I need to get back into listening to classical again. Now ...where was I?

Beethoven Symphony No 8 just finished from this set of records.









Having a bit of fun now with this cd.


----------



## Guest

Steve Reich and George Crumb CD7










I am so glad that the train passed by,until now very little in this box wich realy attracts me pfff....................


----------



## SONNET CLV

OK, so I'm a few days late....
This year's Labor Day fell on Sept. 5, which happens to be the birthday of two American composers, John Cage (1912) and Mrs Amy Beach (1867). Since I prefer to concentrate on American music on such American holiday days, I chose for my daily concert works by Cage and Beach.

I've been working my way randomly (the way Cage would like it) through the massive 18-CD box set of the composer's "Complete Piano Music" featuring pianist Steffen Schleiermacher on the MDG label










and selected to listen to the composition "Four" (1991) for four perfoermers (one or two pianos, twelve rainsticks, violin or oscillator and silence), a 32 and a half minute composition on CD 18 of the set. I found it interesting that "silence" is listed along with the instruments to be used, as if "silence" is an _instrument_ rather than a soundless_ thing_. The work proved intriguing, if not overly stimulating as, say, Stravinsky's _Rite of Spring _proves to be. But, Cage has a style. Eh?

I turned to Mrs Beach's Piano Concerto for the second part of my Labor Day concert.









This is a finely crafted Romantic styled work which will never be confused for a piece by John Cage. Alas, is it ultimately as interesting as was Cage's "Four"? That remains a matter of opinion, I suspect.


----------



## Merl

Just been listening to #5 in this set. Still sounds great.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Anton Bruckner: Symphony No.5
Claudio Abbado & the Lucerne Festival Orchestra

*​








An excellent recording, refreshing to revisit this Blu Ray having not watched it for about a year. It does make me wish I had a full home theatre system but my soundbar/subwoofer performs acceptably - only paling in comparison with my HiFi.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1984 - '86.


----------



## Taggart

Le Roi Danse disc 9 of










French Baroque in full pomp reflecting the glory of the Sun King - c'est magnifique.


----------



## Vaneyes

KirbyH said:


> Mahler as rocket fuel and other delights:
> 
> View attachment 88539
> View attachment 88540
> View attachment 88541
> 
> 
> I think that if you really want to show your orchestra off to its fullest extent, give them the Mahler 7th to knock out. I think that's what Solti had in mind when this recording was made, "look at what we can do, can you do it better?" Hyper-vigilant execution is the order of the day, the dogs of war that make up the CSO brass are out for blood, and strings and winds plow forward like wolf packs. Mahler here has no mystery, indeed he's out to be shown and inspected here. Every thunderous chord leaps out with complete conviction, and Solti holds it together with a grip of steel. I like this approach, Mahler as concerto for orchestra. It lacks mystery yes, but Decca's sonics are so good that mystery might be the wrong approach here anyway - here is your shot of adrenaline. Drink!
> 
> Mendelssohn's First Symphony is a work new to me, and it sounds exactly as I was expecting. Felix is a wonderful craftsman, with respectful nods to Haydn, Mozart, early Beethoven - the way Uncle Herbert does this work owes a great deal to Ludwig, actually - to which I say, more! Mendelssohn gains a lot from being played in this huge, Romantic style, with the Berlin Phil showing themselves grandly. That bass line is founded on tectonic plates, with everything else floating above. Here ends the reading, for you must experience it for yourself.
> 
> Count me as one of the ignorant few who didn't know that Mozart wrote such lovely words for winds, in particular K 375 - the Sinfonia for Winds and Orchestra. It puts me in mid of Handel's Concerto Grossi, except it's Mozart. I think Mozart loved the winds he was encountering more than others, given the inventiveness of writing he fields for the piece. There's this unassailable quality to it, as though Mozart is completely confident in what he's doing. It's charming, even if Bohm could be a little more lively with the proceedings. No matter - this is a gem to behold.


Less successful for The Screaming Skull was Mahler 5 (rec. 1970). That just got away from him.


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge Barbirolli vs Boulez vs Kubelik vs Tennstedt E10 - II*



Pugg said:


> I do prefer: Klemperer with Ludwig / Wunderlich.
> Outstanding .


You are fast! I already knew it was a fan favourite, so I put it last in the queue.

*Mahler*
Das Lied von der Erde (Live recording)
*Sol. Janet Baker & Waldemar Kmentt
Cond. Rafael Kubelík, SOdBR, Audite-BR (1970/2001 Issue)*









*Mahler*
Das Lied von der Erde
*Sol. Violeta Urmana & Michael Schade
Cond. Pierre Boulez, WPO, DG (1999/2013 Re-Issue)*









*Mahler*
Das Lied von der Erde
*Sol. Christa Ludwig & Fritz Wunderlich
Cond. Otto Klemperer, PO & NPO, WC (1967/2012 Remastered Edition)*









_*Semi-final 2*: *Klemperer* strikes again, miles away from the winner of this challenge. Fritz Wunderlich sings the amazing opening of the 'Drinking song', in my opinion the best part of the symphony followed by the 'Farewell' and the 'Youth'. I do not know what else to say, as the orchestra plays a little role in this composition, except when the bells have their chance to enrich the sound, as it happens with Klemperer and Boulez. *Kubelík* uses other amazing singers to score the goal in this semi-final, while Boulez with Urmana and Schade make the composition shine very little, possibly the weakest interpretation of Boulez's reccomendable, consistent Mahler cycle. That ends the account of DLVDE._

1st: Klemperer NPO 1967
2nd: Kubelík SOdBR 1970 (4p)
3rd: Barbirolli HO 1952 (3p)
4th: Tennstedt LPO 1982-84 (2p)
5th: Boulez WPO 1999 (1p)

1st: Tennstedt (27p)
2nd: Kubelík (26p)
3rd: Boulez (24p)
3rd: Barbirolli (24p)


----------



## starthrower

Still the only quartet I've listened to by Villa Lobos. It's a beauty! Maybe I'll get the box set one of these days?


----------



## Guest

Schumann Abegg variations
Fantasie op.17
Faschingsschank aus Wien.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concertos 21 and 22*


----------



## deprofundis

Tonight im into the art of thee manichots , manicotage that is, im lisening to the awesome cd *Anthonius divitis*...
by mister Marcel Peres and the fabuleous ensemble organum, ockay so i bash marcel Peres rendition of Solage
fumeux fume par fumée , but i acknowledge, Marcel Peres has skill so does his ensemble there close to jordi savall
even sometime i favor Peres over Savall , but Graindelavoix ensemble hmmm yummy i like there sound, if music
is food for the mind than graindelavoix if sorbet(frozen dairy treat) i love it.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*William Walton
Viola Concerto*
Yuri Bashmet; André Previn, London Symphony Orchestra
*
Max Bruch
Double Concerto (version for violin and viola and orchestra), in E minor, Op. 88*
Victor Tretiakov, Yuri Bashmet; Neeme Järvi, London Symphony Orchestra
[EMI, rec.1994]

The Walton viola concerto is very well done here, and I suppose the Bruch is too, though I couldn't sustain my interest to the end.










Liszt
*Sonata in B minor
Legendes 1: St. Francis of Assisi preaching to the birds
Legendes 2: St. Francis of Paola walking on the water
La lugubre Gondola No. 1 & No. 2
Années de Pélerinage, 3e année: No. 2 - Aux Cyprès de la Villa d'Este
3e année: No. 4 - Les jeux d'eau à la Villa d'Este 
3e année: No. 5 - Sunt lacrymae rerum 
Arbre de Noël No. 7 - Schlummerlied 
Valse oubliée No. 1 Fis-Dur
Unstern, Sinistre - Disastro
Schlaflos! Frage und Antwort
Csárdás macabre
Mosonyis Grabgeleit*
Alfred Brendel (Piano) [Philips, 1979/81]


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Sloe

I am listening to the first symphony by Pjotr Tjajkovskij.
Orchestra: Danish Radio Symphonic Orchestra.
Conductor; A Russian.


----------



## Guest

I started with disc 2. These are not her early DG recordings--they are from 1960 when she was 18 and were recorded by the North German Radio. The sound is mono but actually is quite decent. Besides, nothing could dim the brilliance of her playing, especially the blowtorch intensity of the last movement of Prokofiev's 7th Sonata. Perhaps too fast for every line to clearly come across, but lordy...


----------



## Heliogabo

starthrower said:


> Still the only quartet I've listened to by Villa Lobos. It's a beauty! Maybe I'll get the box set one of these days?


Villa Lobos quartets are magnificent, I like more the last of them. Cuarteto Latinoamericano is great in this repertoire. Maybe you should know that -if different- this set is not too far from Bartók's quartets.


----------



## deprofundis

I dont know why but these last days i kept lisening to *O magnum mysterium *on Brilliant, cd 4 is my favorite i can't help it , i mention it in the epast but* Antoine Brumel *is so incredible his missa Et ecce terrae motus for 12 voices is mezmerising (totally) im sold ,will try to get more from this classical composer .And what new and relevant tonight well im lisening to Isaac missa Paschalis for 6 voices, and try to focus on it, what heard that were not there before these kind of thing and take note.I can't beleive it Brumel missa (mass) is actually the center piece of this box-set, his missa blown away* Ockeghem and Josquin *on this awesome(rad) box set.Well to be fair i did not lisen to Ockeghem missa on this enought there are 3 of them _except missa prolationum_, same goes for Josquin.I subject this box-set has decent for the recording respective era .If you haven't heard Brumel or Ockeghem yet shame on you!!! penalty for misconduct(i toss in a joke for giggles).


----------



## Sonata

weaving back and forth between these two sonic delights:


----------



## starthrower

Heliogabo said:


> Villa Lobos quartets are magnificent, I like more the last of them. Cuarteto Latinoamericano is great in this repertoire. Maybe you should know that -if different- this set is not too far from Bartók's quartets.


Yes, as a matter of fact, the Latinamericano set is back in print with original cover photos of Villa Lobos.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Haydn: Complete Music for Solo Keyboard
CD2: Sonatas 10-15*
Ronald Brautigam _Fortepiano_

01:40 and I cannot sleep (grrr). I may as well use my time wisely and listen to some music. I have been meaning to work on this set for some time but as far as piano works go, I have been sidetracked by Mendelssohn's _Lieder Ohne Worte_ (Barenboim) and Brendel's recordings of selected Haydn Sonatas.

Brautigam performs with great clarity and captures the spirit of the music. The use of Fortepiano is refreshing, something Omtend to prefer - especially in solo keyboard works where this was instrument the Composer wrote for. The instrument compliments the music greatly.


----------



## KirbyH

Vaneyes said:


> Less successful for The Screaming Skull was Mahler 5 (rec. 1970). That just got away from him.


Firstly, that's a pretty wicked photo of Solti. Secondly, having heard and owned both recordings of the 5th from him, I immensely prefer the live reading from 1991. There's a far greater deal of sensitivity applied than in the earlier recording, and everyone suffers far less for it - not to mention Decca's spectacular digital sound.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1992, 1998.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> I started with disc 2. These are not her early DG recordings--they are from 1960 when she was 18 and were recorded by the North German Radio. The sound is mono but actually is quite decent. Besides, nothing could dim the brilliance of her playing, especially the blowtorch intensity of the last movement of Prokofiev's 7th Sonata. Perhaps too fast for every line to clearly come across, but lordy...


All of the Prokofiev and Ravel Sonatine, terrific. :tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

KONZERTE FÜR BLOCKFLÖTE
*Antonio Vivaldi*
Camerata Bern
Michael Copley - altoblockflöte
Thomas Füri - Konzertmeister und Leitung
_
Deutsche Grammophon_


----------



## pmsummer

BECOME OCEAN
*John Luther Adams*
Seattle Symphony
Ludovic Morlot - conductor
_
Cantaloupe Music_


----------



## Weston

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1984 - '86.


Essential? [More characters, etc.]


----------



## KenOC

Takemitsu, A Flock Descends Into The Pentagonal Garden. Yuzo Toyama conducting the Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra. A much more vigorous performance than I'm used to!


----------



## Weston

*For Absent Friends*

*Alwyn: Elizabethan Dances for orchestra *
David Lloyd-Jones / Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra










While I was expecting something along the lines of Respighi's _Ancient Airs and Dances_ these are in a totally different realm -- far more early 20th century while remaining fairly light. It's odd how many of them just sort of fizzle out instead of coming to what would seem a more definitive ending, but they may work together as a whole better that way.

*R. Strauss: Don Juan, Op. 20*
Tolga Kashif / The Philharmonia









Sorry for the oversized image. I think the CD is OOP, not found on Amaz*n.

A very familiar old work horse by unfamiliar performing artists. I first heard this on a Furtwangler mono recording from the 40s or early 50s. I love the magnificent horn theme about halfway through. Strauss is maddening to me sometimes the way he will introduce a great theme, play two bars of it and then move on to something else. Wait! I wasn't finished! Not to be crude, but it's a kind of _thematis interruptus_. He does finally deliver the goods with a bit more focus near the end of course.

*Hamerik: Choral-Symphony No. 7, for mezzo-soprano, choir & orchestra, Op. 40 *
Thomas Dausgaard / Danish National Symphony Orchestra and Choir / Randi Stene, mezzo-soprano










Great big and powerful. I love it! It's clearly using a few Beethovenisms, but in a late romantic idiom too -- maybe that's why I love it. I think it does need a powerful mezzo-soprano for the middle movement however, but my experience hearing soloists is very limited -- so what do I know?.


----------



## Blancrocher

Marcelle Meyer playing Bach and Scarlatti


----------



## Pugg

HAYDN
Symphony in C major, Hob. I:82 "The Bear" • Symphony in G minor, Hob. I:83 "The Hen" • Symphony in E-flat major, Hob. I:84


----------



## deprofundis

For tonight the theme is missa l'homme armé by *Dufay and Josquin *, im falling asleep to this tonight not that is borring on contrary,_ Jeremy Summerly did a wonderfull job and i salute the Oxford camerata _for both recording, great stuff, one of my favorite mass, have a good night , im ''starting'' to get tired so farewell.


----------



## Pugg

Merl said:


> Just been listening to #5 in this set. Still sounds great.


One of the best sets in my opinion.


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> You are fast! I already knew it was a fan favourite, so I put it last in the queue.
> 
> *Mahler*
> Das Lied von der Erde (Live recording)
> *Sol. Janet Baker & Waldemar Kmentt
> Cond. Rafael Kubelík, SOdBR, Audite-BR (1970/2001 Issue)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mahler*
> Das Lied von der Erde
> *Sol. Violeta Urmana & Michael Schade
> Cond. Pierre Boulez, WPO, DG (1999/2013 Re-Issue)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mahler*
> Das Lied von der Erde
> *Sol. Christa Ludwig & Fritz Wunderlich
> Cond. Otto Klemperer, PO & NPO, WC (1967/2012 Remastered Edition)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Semi-final 2*: *Klemperer* strikes again, miles away from the winner of this challenge. Fritz Wunderlich sings the amazing opening of the 'Drinking song', in my opinion the best part of the symphony followed by the 'Farewell' and the 'Youth'. I do not know what else to say, as the orchestra plays a little role in this composition, except when the bells have their chance to enrich the sound, as it happens with Klemperer and Boulez. *Kubelík* uses other amazing singers to score the goal in this semi-final, while Boulez with Urmana and Schade make the composition shine very little, possibly the weakest interpretation of Boulez's reccomendable, consistent Mahler cycle. That ends the account of DLVDE._
> 
> 1st: Klemperer NPO 1967
> 2nd: Kubelík SOdBR 1970 (4p)
> 3rd: Barbirolli HO 1952 (3p)
> 4th: Tennstedt LPO 1982-84 (2p)
> 5th: Boulez WPO 1999 (1p)
> 
> 1st: Tennstedt (27p)
> 2nd: Kubelík (26p)
> 3rd: Boulez (24p)
> 3rd: Barbirolli (24p)


You must be exhausted after al the hard work.


----------



## James Mann

pmsummer said:


> BECOME OCEAN
> *John Luther Adams*
> Seattle Symphony
> Ludovic Morlot - conductor
> _
> Cantaloupe Music_


I love John Adams, beautiful!


----------



## nightscape

*Gliere* - Symphony No. 3, 'Ilya Muromets' (Downes/BBC Phil)










*Nielsen, L* - Symphony No. 3 (Cramer/Bamberger)










*Atterberg* - Violin Concerto (Epple/Wallin/Berlin Radio SO)


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann*; Symphonies ( disc1)
Riccardo Muti conducting


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler: Symphony No. 3*

Kelley O'Connor (mezzo-soprano)

Dallas Symphony Orchestra, Women of the Dallas Symphony Chorus & Children's Chorus of Greater Dallas, Jaap van Zweden


----------



## Dr Johnson

Stolet, Concerto for Orchestra, Chainsaw and Cow.

Some people may feel that the cow is a bit far back in the mix. Personally, I think it is just right.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

E.T.A. Hoffmann's Quintet for harp & string in C minor:


----------



## Dr Johnson

Concerto for Violin and Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach: Piano concertos.*
_Alexandre Tharaud _


----------



## James Mann

Dr Johnson said:


> Stolet, Concerto for Orchestra, Chainsaw and Cow.
> 
> Some people may feel that the cow is a bit far back in the mix. Personally, I think it is just right.


You've peaked my interest but that seems to be the rarest recording to find!


----------



## Ingélou

A first for me: Mozart - Concerto for Flute, Harp, and Orchestra in C major, K 299 - from YouTube

What can I say but :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:?


----------



## Dr Johnson

James Mann said:


> You've peaked my interest but that seems to be the rarest recording to find!


I think I got it from Amazon.

*Yes, I did.*


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi: Il Corsaro
*
José Carreras (Corrado), Clifford Grant (Giovanni), Jessye Norman (Medora), Montserrat Caballé (Gulnara), Giampietro Mastromei (Seid), John Noble (Selimo), Alexander Oliver (Eunuco)

New Philharmonia Orchestra & Ambrosian Singers, Lamberto Gardelli.


----------



## Guest

Brahms Sonata No.3 and fantasias Op.116


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge Barbirolli vs Boulez vs Kubelik vs Tennstedt E11 Season Finale*

*Mahler*
Symphony No.10 - Adagio
*Cond. Klaus Tennstedt, LPO, WC (1980/1998 Re-Issue)*
--
*Mahler*
Symphony No.10 - Adagio
*Cond. Rafael Kubelík, SOdBR, DG (1969/2015 Remastered Edition)*
--
*Mahler*
Symphony No.10 - Adagio
*Cond. Pierre Boulez, CO, DG (2010/2013 Re-Issue)*

_*Bonus Adagio*: from the start, *Klaus Tennstedt* plays the one Adagio to keep. It has the same features as Symphony No.9, and hits all the spots with emotion. Pierre Boulez has worse orchestration but he does the last climax really well. Kubelík kinds of let go with the piece._



Pugg said:


> You must be exhausted after al the hard work.


Kind of a yes. Symphonies from No.7 to No.9 were difficult to listen and more difficult to find differences between the versions, until I listened to the definitive performances. Some people say they do not stand listening to the same symphony even twice, while I did four, five or even eight times. For example, when I listened to Solti's 8th with Decca (4/8 planned recordings to listen), I wanted the challenge to end.

*Final results*:

1st: Tennstedt (30p) (1+4+2+1+4+3+2+4+4+2+3)
2nd: Kubelík (27p) (4+1+4+3+1+1+4+3+1+4+1)
3rd: Boulez (26p) (2+3+3+4+2+2+3+2+2+1+2)
3rd: Barbirolli (24p) (3+2+1+2+3+4+1+0+3+3+0)

*Otto Klemperer*: Tops in Symphony No.7 and Das Lied von der Erde.
*Georg Solti*: Tops in Symphony No.8.
*Klaus Tennstedt*: Tops in Symphonies Nos. 2 (Live 1989), 5 (Studio) 9 and 10 (Adagio); complements in Nos. 6 and 8 (Studio and Live 1991).
*Rafael Kubelík*: Tops in Symphonies Nos. 1 (DG), 3 (DG); complements in Symphonies Nos. 4 (DG), 7 (DG) and Das Lied von der Erde (Audite-BR).
*Pierre Boulez*: Tops in Symphony No.4, complements in Symphonies Nos. 2 and 3. Reccomendable cycle for his consistency.
*John Barbirolli*: Tops in Symphony No.6; complements in Symphonies Nos. 1 (JBS), 5 and 9. Interesting listen in No.2 (Testament BPO) and Das Lied von der Erde (with Ferrier in 1952).

_*My thoughts*: the first Mahler challenge after my Leonard Bernstein listenings has made me learn much more about the compositions than ever. I have found definitive performances (for their quality) on symphonies from 5 to 10. I will search in the spares for something else.
Klaus *Tennstedt* may be the winner, but I do not think he is such a consistent Mahler conductor enough to encourage purchasing his box set, but on CD he has little else available, so it is the only way. Both Pierre *Boulez* and Rafael *Kubelík* for DG have shared the best of symphonies Nos. 1-4, except for No.2 where Kubelík has small mistakes and Boulez shines at his brightest in the finale.
John *Barbirolli* made very few EMI recordings, and it is a shame. I cannot reccomend enough Symphonies Nos. 5, 9 and mostly No.6 with Metamorphosen. The quality is outstanding.
Gustav Mahler has different traits in the symphonies that makes almost impossible to the listener to find a perfect cycle. Boulez is the one that comes closer and his sound is extraordinary. But I guess the one we should get is the Warner Classics release of Gustav Mahler: Complete works. It has some symphonies I have not heard yet but I am going to try soon (Giulini No.1, Rattle Nos.3&7, Klemperer No.2) and gems mentioned like Tennstedt (Nos. 5 & 8), Klemperer (DLVDE) and Barbirolli (Nos. 6 & 9).
_


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven*; Piano sonatas OP.101*OP, 106
Daniel Barenboim


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Malcolm Arnold: Symphonies No.3 & 4
Vernon Hanley & the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra *


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart, Strauss and Bellini*; Oboe Concertos,
Heinz Holliger, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Edo de Waart


----------



## Andolink

*Per Nørgård*: _Helle Nacht (Bright Night), "Violin Concerto No. 1"_ (1987); _Borderlines - Violin Concerto No.2_ (2003)



















*L. van Beethoven*: _Violin Sonata in A major, Op. 47, "Kreutzer"_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Previn:*
Diversions ; Wiener Philharmoniker, André Previn

The Giraffes go to Hamburg

Renée Fleming (soprano), André Previn (piano), Renée Siebert (alto flute)

Three Dickinson Songs

Renée Fleming (soprano), André Previn (piano)

Sallie Chisum remembers Billy the Kid

Barbara Bonney (soprano)

London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn

Vocalise

Barbara Bonney (soprano), Moray Welsh (cello)


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Guest

Purcell - Odes This music is very dear to me.


----------



## TwoPhotons

*Mahler's Symphony No.3*, Semyon Bychkov conducting the WDR Sinfonie-Orchester Koln


----------



## Badinerie

Beethoven Symphony no 9 from the Bohm Set I posted earlier. Vocal duties performed by Gwyneth Jones, Tatiania Troyanos, Jess Thomas and Karl Ridderbusch.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*iano Sonata No. 1 in F sharp minor, Op. 11

Humoreske, Op. 20

Angela Hewitt (piano)
Thanks KP.


----------



## Sonata

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Leontyne Price:*
> 
> Samuel Barber - Antony And Cleopatra, Op. 40:
> 1. Give Me Some Music
> 2. Give Me My Robe
> 3. Knoxville: Summer Of 1915, Op. 24
> 1994 remastering


Nice! that set is on my wish list on Amazon. So is the songs and spirituals one. The opera recitals is much more expensive so I probably won't do that one at the price.


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> Nice! that set is on my wish list on Amazon. So is the opera recitals one but that's much more expensive so I probably won't do that one at the price.


It's still expensive, worth every $ / € though.


----------



## Sonata

Ingélou said:


> A first for me: Mozart - Concerto for Flute, Harp, and Orchestra in C major, K 299 - from YouTube
> 
> What can I say but :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:?


That is an excellent piece of music!


----------



## Guest

From the first tone,everything is fine,authoritive playing and and a gorgeous sound.:angel:


----------



## Pugg

​
*A Hundred Years of Italian Opera 1820-1830*
Forgotten Operatic Arias of the 19th Century including works by Balducci and Bellini


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: Cello Sonatas Nos. 3 & 5. Du Pre/Kovacevich (Bishop). I used to have this on vinyl and wore it out. Still one of my favourite recordings.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1959 - '68.


----------



## Vaneyes

Andolink said:


> *....*


Fewer Subways and Lattes for that one.


----------



## Granate

*Mahler*
Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
Symphony No.1 
_Live recordings 1991/1985_
*Sol. Thomas Hampson
Cond. Klaus Tennstedt, LPO, LPO (2015 Issue)*









*Mahler*
Kindertotenlieder
Rückertlieder
Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
*Sol. Janet Baker
Cond. John Barbirolli, HO & NPO, WC (1970/1999 Remastered Edition)*









*Mahler*
Symphony No.1
*Cond. Carlo Maria Giulini, CSO, WC (1971/2004 Remastered Edition)*









*Mahler*
Blumine
Symphony No.1 (Live recording)
*Cond. Simon Rattle, CBSO, WC (1992)*









_Klaus Tennstedt does not beat his studio version of No.1 with this live recording which is equally weak and keeps lacking in intensity. Carlo Maria Giulini's version, included in Mahler: The complete works for Warner Classics, is a correct version. I would have preferred though, *Simon Rattle*'s live performance with the City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra. It is more irregular, and the third movement is unreasonably silent. The fourth movement is much better performed and ends with the best climax. On the other hand, Barbirolli's Lieder sung by Janet Baker are a must listen, for a chance to hear the Kindertotenlieder and the Wanderer songs with her voice._


----------



## Heliogabo

(I´m in the same venue as Vaneyes)

*J. S. Bach*
_Partitas, preludes & fugues_










Glenn Gould at the piano.


----------



## Vaneyes

Weston said:


> {EMI *Bartok*: SQs w. ABQ, rec.'84 - '86}Essential? [More characters, etc.]


Thanks for asking, Weston. Audition ABQ and Tokyo. Cheers. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Heliogabo said:


> (*I´m in the same venue as Vaneyes*)
> 
> *J. S. Bach*
> _Partitas, preludes & fugues_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Gould at the piano.


Fran's Restaurant? GG wouldn't care for my normal breakfast--granola w. banana, flax toast w. peanut butter. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Further with Liszt Annees de pelerinage Suisse


----------



## Heliogabo

Vaneyes said:


> Fran's Restaurant? GG wouldn't care for my normal breakfast--granola w. banana, flax toast w. peanut butter. :tiphat:


Well, not too far. eggs & bacon toasts for me :tiphat:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Dvorak symphony no. 7 with Budapest Festival Orch. & Ivan Fischer


----------



## DavidA

Haydn Creation / Rattle


----------



## starthrower




----------



## ProudSquire

*Schumann *

*Piano trio No.1 in D Minor*








*Dvorák*

*Piano Quintet in A Major*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony Nos. 4 and 8*

I just picked up the Solti cycle. My personal litmus tests for a Beethoven cycle are what they do with 4 and 8. 4 was very good, but 8 got my attention, despite the last movement being a little slow. Still, I'm happy with this so far.


----------



## Vaneyes

Granate said:


> ....
> _
> Gustav Mahler has different traits in the symphonies that makes almost impossible to the listener to find a perfect cycle. Boulez is the one that comes closer and his sound is extraordinary. *But I guess the one we should get is the Warner Classics release of Gustav Mahler: Complete works.* It has some symphonies I have not heard yet but I am going to try soon (Giulini No.1, Rattle Nos.3&7, Klemperer No.2) and gems mentioned like Tennstedt (Nos. 5 & 8), Klemperer (DLVDE) and Barbirolli (Nos. 6 & 9).
> _


Unless one already has it, *the one to get* is the LB Carnegie Hall set--CD layer from Japan remasterings for SACD releases. And a steal in North America at $20 - $30.


----------



## Guest

Mahler Das Lied von der Erde


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart's Symphony No.41 'Jupiter' performed by Sir Adrian Boult & the London Philharmonic Orchestra.

Boult shows characteristic consistency delivering an excellent performance with great balance.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Merl




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## Merl

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*
> 
> View attachment 88578


I love Solti's Eroica even more. It crackles with excitement.


----------



## Granate

Vaneyes said:


> Unless one already has it, *the one to get* is the LB Carnegie Hall set--CD layer from Japan remasterings for SACD releases. And a steal in North America at $20 - $30.


I was thinking about buying it until I realised... I had only listened to Gustav Mahler conducted by Bernstein. I advise to consider other conductors and their styles before going all the way with the most enthusiastic of the Mahlerians.


----------



## pmsummer

COME AGAIN
_John Dowland and his Contempoaries_
*Samuel Scheidt, John Dowland, Louys de Moy, William Brade, Orlandus Lassus, 
Johann Sommer, Johann Schop/Johann Rist, Anonym, Gabriel Voightländer, 
Melchior Borchgrevinck, Jacob Praetorius, Michael Praetorious*
Jan Kabow - tenor
Hamburg Ratsmusik
Simone Eckert - violen de gamba
_
CPO - NDR_


----------



## Guest

Terry Riley


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Joseph Haydn
Piano Trios Hob. XV: 12, 26, 28 & 30
Piano Trios Hob. XV: 14, 27, 29 & 31*
Schiff, Shiokawa & Pergamenschikow [Decca, 1995, 96]

















*Antonin Dvorak
Piano Trio No. 3 in F minor, Op. 65 (B130)
Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor, Op. 90 (B166) 'Dumky'*
Busch Trio [Alpha, 2016]

I haven't updated my Dvorak chamber collection for a long time but this is a good candidate to replace my LP-era Dvorak piano trios. This disc is very crisp, coherent and full of life and poetry.


----------



## pmsummer

James Mann said:


> I love John Adams, beautiful!


I really like _John Adams_, too. John _Luther_ Adams: I'm withholding my _love_ just yet, although I find this work (if not the sentiment behind) very appealing.


----------



## KenOC

pmsummer said:


> I really like _John Adams_, too. John _Luther_ Adams: I'm withholding my _love_ just yet, although I find this work (if not the sentiment behind) very appealing.


Very confusing to have two composers named John Adams, both often classed as "postmodernists" (whatever the heck that is). I like a lot of works by one of them, the other not so much.


----------



## George O

Il Cor Tristo
pieces by

Bernardo Pisano (1490-1548)
texts by Franceso Petrarca (1304-1374)

Roger Marsh (1949- )
texts by Dante Alighieri (1265-1321)

Jacques Arcadelt (c. 1507-1568)
texts by Franceso Petrarca

The Hilliard Ensemble:
David James, countertenor
Rogers Covey-Crump, tenor
Steven Harold, tenor
Gordon Jones, baritone

CD on ECM (Germany), from 2013
recorded 2012

5 stars


----------



## D Smith

Mozart: Piano Trios Nos. 1 and 2. Trio Fontenay. Delightful playing.


----------



## starthrower

A new discovery! I don't think the violin concerto is available on CD, but there's a really good sounding string quartet CD by the Pacifica Quartet.


----------



## pmsummer

George O said:


> Il Cor Tristo
> pieces by
> 
> Bernardo Pisano (1490-1548)
> texts by Franceso Petrarca (1304-1374)
> 
> Roger Marsh (1949- )
> texts by Dante Alighieri (1265-1321)
> 
> Jacques Arcadelt (c. 1507-1568)
> texts by Franceso Petrarca
> 
> The Hilliard Ensemble:
> David James, countertenor
> Rogers Covey-Crump, tenor
> Steven Harold, tenor
> Gordon Jones, baritone
> 
> CD on ECM (Germany), from 2013
> recorded 2012
> 
> 5 stars


Dammit George, whenever you play a CD, I KNOW I must get it (as opposed to when you play a Reflexe LP... which I can seldom afford).


----------



## pmsummer

SONATAS FOR TWO BASSOONS AND CONTINUO
*Joseph Bodin de Boismortier*
Musica Franca

_MSR_


----------



## pmsummer

Traverso said:


> Terry Riley


It's amazing how much more informative the back cover is than than the front. Seriously.


----------



## D Smith

Tchaikovsky: Trio in A minor. Sonnenberg, Licad, Meneses. I can see I'll be listening to a lot of Piano Trios in the coming weeks. This is a favourite of mine as well as a treasured recording. Recommended.


----------



## Folsom

Short but absolutely fantastic (on vinyl anyways). I need to find some more pieces like it.


----------



## nightscape

*Wetz, R*. - Symphony No. 2 (Werner Andreas Albert/Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz)


----------



## Guest

Boulez isn't normally one of my favorite conductors, but this isn't bad at all, especially for 99 cents!


----------



## KirbyH

Vaneyes said:


> Unless one already has it, *the one to get* is the LB Carnegie Hall set--CD layer from Japan remasterings for SACD releases. And a steal in North America at $20 - $30.


I've thought about getting this set for a while now - how much does it improve upon the Bernstein Century release?


----------



## opus55

Brahms: Symphony No. 4










Bruckner: Symphony No. 9


----------



## deprofundis

I just heard a glimpse of *Jacquet de mantoua*, seem incredible but the price of this hyperion on amazon seem unreal$
expensive has hell i dont know if this is a joke, but i dont know if i can afford this one now...too mutch ordering allready
darn.. it look awesome, well if i ever win at something like lottery(something that wont happen) or whatever and extra pile of cash than i will buy this.

Haven't you notice the price of foods these days, restorant are costy everything boost in price, what the hell is causing this.Than someone might tell me dont panic it's rarety they dont sell em often well perhaps.

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert: Impromptus.
Murray Perahia*


----------



## helenora

sorry no picture, but today is in *Saint-Saens* mood , therefore* Piano concerto 2* played by G. Sokolov.
Hamelin's interpretation sounds too agressive for me . Sokolov is just right


----------



## helenora

and now this: "Symphony 3" ( with organ)


----------



## Pugg

D Smith said:


> Mozart: Piano Trios Nos. 1 and 2. Trio Fontenay. Delightful playing.


Wonderful recording, very neglected artists alas.


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> and now this: "Symphony 3" ( with organ)


Beware for the neighbours with the organ part!


----------



## clavichorder

Happy Birthday Dvorak. Your music is more open hearted and of greater character than the work of composers many consider greater. To my ears and much poorer mind and heart, you are among the best, you sit well.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn; piano concertos.*

Leif Ove Andsnes playing and conducting.


----------



## Casebearer

Granate said:


> *Mahler*
> Symphony No.10 - Adagio
> *Cond. Klaus Tennstedt, LPO, WC (1980/1998 Re-Issue)*
> --
> *Mahler*
> Symphony No.10 - Adagio
> *Cond. Rafael Kubelík, SOdBR, DG (1969/2015 Remastered Edition)*
> --
> *Mahler*
> Symphony No.10 - Adagio
> *Cond. Pierre Boulez, CO, DG (2010/2013 Re-Issue)*
> 
> _*Bonus Adagio*: from the start, *Klaus Tennstedt* plays the one Adagio to keep. It has the same features as Symphony No.9, and hits all the spots with emotion. Pierre Boulez has worse orchestration but he does the last climax really well. Kubelík kinds of let go with the piece._
> 
> Kind of a yes. Symphonies from No.7 to No.9 were difficult to listen and more difficult to find differences between the versions, until I listened to the definitive performances. Some people say they do not stand listening to the same symphony even twice, while I did four, five or even eight times. For example, when I listened to Solti's 8th with Decca (4/8 planned recordings to listen), I wanted the challenge to end.
> 
> *Final results*:
> 
> 1st: Tennstedt (30p) (1+4+2+1+4+3+2+4+4+2+3)
> 2nd: Kubelík (27p) (4+1+4+3+1+1+4+3+1+4+1)
> 3rd: Boulez (26p) (2+3+3+4+2+2+3+2+2+1+2)
> 3rd: Barbirolli (24p) (3+2+1+2+3+4+1+0+3+3+0)
> 
> *Otto Klemperer*: Tops in Symphony No.7 and Das Lied von der Erde.
> *Georg Solti*: Tops in Symphony No.8.
> *Klaus Tennstedt*: Tops in Symphonies Nos. 2 (Live 1989), 5 (Studio) 9 and 10 (Adagio); complements in Nos. 6 and 8 (Studio and Live 1991).
> *Rafael Kubelík*: Tops in Symphonies Nos. 1 (DG), 3 (DG); complements in Symphonies Nos. 4 (DG), 7 (DG) and Das Lied von der Erde (Audite-BR).
> *Pierre Boulez*: Tops in Symphony No.4, complements in Symphonies Nos. 2 and 3. Reccomendable cycle for his consistency.
> *John Barbirolli*: Tops in Symphony No.6; complements in Symphonies Nos. 1 (JBS), 5 and 9. Interesting listen in No.2 (Testament BPO) and Das Lied von der Erde (with Ferrier in 1952).
> 
> _*My thoughts*: the first Mahler challenge after my Leonard Bernstein listenings has made me learn much more about the compositions than ever. I have found definitive performances (for their quality) on symphonies from 5 to 10. I will search in the spares for something else.
> Klaus *Tennstedt* may be the winner, but I do not think he is such a consistent Mahler conductor enough to encourage purchasing his box set, but on CD he has little else available, so it is the only way. Both Pierre *Boulez* and Rafael *Kubelík* for DG have shared the best of symphonies Nos. 1-4, except for No.2 where Kubelík has small mistakes and Boulez shines at his brightest in the finale.
> John *Barbirolli* made very few EMI recordings, and it is a shame. I cannot reccomend enough Symphonies Nos. 5, 9 and mostly No.6 with Metamorphosen. The quality is outstanding.
> Gustav Mahler has different traits in the symphonies that makes almost impossible to the listener to find a perfect cycle. Boulez is the one that comes closer and his sound is extraordinary. But I guess the one we should get is the Warner Classics release of Gustav Mahler: Complete works. It has some symphonies I have not heard yet but I am going to try soon (Giulini No.1, Rattle Nos.3&7, Klemperer No.2) and gems mentioned like Tennstedt (Nos. 5 & 8), Klemperer (DLVDE) and Barbirolli (Nos. 6 & 9).
> _


I might have missed some of your posts on deeplistening to Mahler's symphonies but I would be interested in your opinion on Haitink's performance with the Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler:Symphony No. 8 in E flat major 'Symphony of a Thousand'*

Heather Harper, Lucia Popp, Arleen Auger (sopranos), Yvonne Minton (mezzo), Helen Watts (contralto), Rene Kollo (tenor), John Shirley-Quirk (baritone), Martti Talvela (bass)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Wiener Sängerknaben, Wiener Staatsopernchor, Sir Georg Solti



> Presto Greatest Recordings
> 
> 1970s


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*:
Double Concerto for Violin & Cello in A minor, Op. 102
Gidon Kremer (violin), Mischa Maisky (cello)

Academic Festival Overture, Op. 80

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizet: Carmen*

Leontyne Price (Carmen), Franco Corelli (Don José ), Mirella Freni (Micaëla), Robert Merrill (Escamillo), Monique Linval (Frasquita), Geneviève Macaux (Mercédès), Jean-Christophe Benoit (Le Dancaïre), Maurice Besançon (Le Remendado)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Konzertvereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Ingélou

Sweelinck, keyboard works, on YouTube: 





A waterfall of diamantine droplets. 
Exquisite, and tracing the aural pattern exercises the little grey cells.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Sergei Rachmaninov*: Piano Concerto No. 3 in D Minor, Op.30
Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini

Mikhail Rudy (piano)


----------



## Guest

Just on the doormat and listening to it now.It it is a very fine performance by Ton Koopman.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Op. 15
Variations on a theme by Haydn for orchestra, Op. 56a 'St Anthony Variations'

*Cédric Tiberghien *(piano)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Jirí Belohlávek


----------



## Andolink

*Giovanni Battista Sammartini*: _Late Symphonies_










*Michael Finnissy*: _Verdi Transcriptions_


----------



## Granate

Casebearer said:


> I might have missed some of your posts on deeplistening to Mahler's symphonies but I would be interested in your opinion on Haitink's performance with the Concertgebouw Orchestra.


Sorry, I have not listened to his set yet, and it was not even in my Mahler list for next December (Solti, Gergiev, Bertini, Sinopoli). What does Haitnik offer with GM that TCs find appealing?

The last day of my holidays in Amsterdam, I was on a flea market and saw a man checking a Mahler Symphonies LP set of Haitnik for Phillips. I do not know if it was worth the purchase, and I did not know the price either.

Of Chailly I only heard Symphony No.9, and did not leave me very enthusiastic.

*Mahler*
Symphony No.1 (Live recording)
*Cond. Klaus Tennstedt, CSO, WC (1991/2012 Remastered Edition)*
--
*Mahler*
Symphony No.2 'Resurrection' (Live recording)
*Sol. Kathleen Ferrier & Jo Vincent
Cond. Otto Klemperer, CwOA, AT, Calliope Records (1952/2015 Remastered Edition)*
















_Here we have carrot and stick. Klaus Tennstedt finally gets the No.1 right with the Chicago Symphony and brings power close enough to Kubelík's effort for DG. Emotion and intensity finally join in this version, and I am very glad about it. The stick is this 'interesting' 1952 live concert of the Resurrection symphony by Otto Klemperer with Kathleen Ferrier and Jo Vincent. This should have been a fantastic mono recording and a conducting masterclass of Klemperer...
But the sound makes me sick. It is terribly recorded and even mastered worse. Under any circumstances, do not listen to this version with headphones on._


----------



## Pugg

​
*Sibelius*: Swanwhite - Complete incidental Music
Orchestral Works, Vol. 5

Riho Eklundh (narrator)

Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, Leif Segerstam


----------



## Guest

And again I see Kathleen Ferrier on a cover.It is indeed terribly recorded but keep in mind that the audience where euphoric.


----------



## Vronsky

*Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 & Wieniawski: Violin Concerto No. 2*


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Niccolo Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1
Suddeutsche Philharmonie *·* Hanspeter Gmur *·* Oliver Colbentson
Henryk Wieniawski: Violin Concerto No. 2
Munchner Symphonie Orchester *·* Henry Adolph *·* Bruno Zwicker


----------



## Vasks

_Some Sofia_

*Gubaidulina - Hommage a T. S. Eliot (Kremer/DG)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rimsky Korsakov*:
Scheherazade, Op. 35
Symphony No. 2, Op. 9 'Antar'

Orchestra of the Suisse Romande, Ansermet


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Always good for high spirits. opus.18 No 4


----------



## pmsummer

LE SIÈCLE DU TITIEN
_La Musique à Venise, 1490-1576_
*Doulce Memoire*
Denis Raisin Dadre - direction
_
Astrée_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Halévy: La Juive*

Jose Carreras, Julia Varady, Dalmacio Gonzales & June Anderson

Philharmonia Orchestra, Antonio de Almeida

Recorded: London, August 1986 & Munich, February 1989.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Beethoven's Fifth & Sixth Symphonies performed by Pierre Monteux & the London Symphony Orchestra and Wiener Philharmoniker respectively.

Phenomenal recordings, Monteux became one of my favourite Beethoven Conductors thanks to this Decca cycle.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to my lastest purchased, my ordering have not arrived yet, so i had to buy a record, so i got to this small christian library that has book and cds, and found this cd title:

*Helper and Protector italian maestri in poland - Luca Marenzio, Asprilio Pacelli, Vincenzo Bertolusi*

Here we are dealing whit italian specie, im not familiar whit, so i can says for now if i like it or not, i need fews lisen,the ensemble is the sixteen conducted by Eamonn Dougan . Sounded good but im not blown away so far, maybe im not familiar whit the composers, well i took a guess, wondering since i like Claudio Merulo Motets i might like this, these 3 italians were singer at the court of Poland during this foggy respective era of mid to late renaissance before Palestrina and Monteverdi.


----------



## millionrainbows

Hans Werner Henze: Voices (1973) (Explore 2-CD). I'm not that familiar with Henze, although I've been aware of the name since the 1970s. I was very pleasantly surprised by this 2-CD set of 22 "songs." The orchestrated parts are nice, the singers are interesting, and all sorts of other sounds are mixed in. It's political in nature, but this was 1973, while Viet Nam was still going, and I can relate well. I am reminded of Frank Zappa, 200 Motels era, because of the political content, social criticism, irony, and humor. Plus, it's a budget re-release licensed from some other company, and was only $1.99 new.


----------



## millionrainbows

Ernest Bloch/Benjamin Lees: Violin Concertos. Elmar Oliveira, vln; NSO of Ukraine (Artek). Two very important American violin concertos which are not heard that often. Bloch's is full of emotion, Lees' is more angular and dissonant.


----------



## KirbyH

That Caracas-Moscow axis is strong, ain't it?















Karajan has this magnificent talent of empowering even the smallest of moments, and those moments become great indeed in Mendelssohn's Fifth Symphony and Schubert's Unfinished. This is music that looms on the horizon, threatening to rip things apart but never quite reaching there - like we're standing at a safe distance from a bomb going off, or a supernova imploding. Even the quotations of "A Mighty Fortress" in the Reformation are filled with portent, and although Schubert's penultimate symphony is "incomplete" - Karajan makes it seem as whole as one could wish for. The last chord is done so that it's a period, a finished statement, an outpouring of Schubert's tremendous feeling boiled down to just a couple seconds. It's intoxicating.

Give me liberty, or give me full-blown Romantic excess - so I feel about Tchaik 5. Dudamel's out for passion here - skillfully, beautifully done passion. DG's sound is as huge-sounding as the reading, much to my eternal delight. For a moment, I thought we were back in the days of 4D. There is a lot of very thoughtful music-making here, so much that Tchaikovsky's repetitive gestures are invested with so much worth you can bank on it. This is how you do the Romantics - to the height of emotion, or not at all. Dudamel succeeds so wonderfully that others may need to take a back seat. Viva la musica!


----------



## clavichorder

My current favorite symphony, it's not late romantic, it's more like rock and roll:


----------



## Granate

*Mahler*
Symphony No.2 'Resurrection' (Live performance)
*Sol. Heather Harper & Doris Soffel
Cond. Klaus Tennstedt, LPC&O, LPO (1981/2015 Issue)*









*Mahler*
Symphony No.2 'Resurrection'
*Sol. Barbara Hendricks & Christa Ludwig
The Westminster Choir
Cond. Leonard Bernstein, NYPO, DG (1987)*









_A very good and quite a good 'Resurrection' recordings by Tennstedt live in 1981 and Bernstein on studio for DG in 1987. The live performance of 1981 has little to envy of the 1989 one, probably less intensity in the instrumental movements, but it has the great mezzo Doris Soffel, who sung the best 'Ulricht' on his studio recording for EMI. The sound is a small issue that explains why this BBC Radio 3 recording was not released until 2015. It is not over the 1989 live performance. 
Then, Leonard Bernstein's second try for the studio. The DG recording has fantastic acoustics, and it is prefectly conducted on the instrumental movements, like the Andante and Scherzo. The soloists are ok. My main problem with this version is Lenny: him slowing down the pace of the opening and the finale sounds not a little, but very, forced and unnatural._


----------



## millionrainbows

Panufnik (1914-1991). Two symphonic works I have not heard by this composer. Excellent in every way, sound as well. David Atherton does an excellent job. Recorded in 1978. This is music inspired by the abstract beauty of geometry and number, which is right down my alley.
Sinfonia Mystica is his sixth symphony. Panufnik is known for his works being systematically organized down to every detail. THERE MUST BE ORDER! :lol:


----------



## Faramundo

Eastward looking tonight...


----------



## Guest

A festive Rameau.


----------



## millionrainbows

Bartok: Sonatas 1 & 2 for violin and piano (Biddulph). Good sound, good performance.


----------



## millionrainbows

Haydn: String Quartets; The Fry Street Quartet. 









This hybrid SACD disc exemplifies what I don't like about classical SACD mixing conventions. It sounds better to me in simple stereo, because in this, and in many cases, the extra multi-channels are used simply for hall resonance. I like direct, dry sound, so naturally I am drawn to the dryer stereo mix.

The sound is excellent, either way. The performance is really good. The engineering is great; the "dry" sound of the instruments greatly pleases me, and I do not miss the "ambient" resonance of the multi-channel mix AT ALL. I will return to this recording.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Martinů
Complete Piano Trios 
Cinq pieces breves, Trio no. 1
Bergerettes
Trio no. 2 in D minor
Trio no. 3 in C*
Pražské Trio.[Music Vars, 1997]

*Rebecca Clarke
Trio for Violin, Cello and Piano
~~~~
Ives
Piano Trio*
The Bekova Sisters [Chandos, 2000]


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2003 - '05.


----------



## Vaneyes

opus55 said:


> Brahms: Symphony No. 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruckner: Symphony No. 9


Schuricht has not been mentioned as often as he should be. Warner should turn over a new owner's leaf by showcasing him. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

KirbyH said:


> I've thought about getting this set for a while now - how much does it improve upon the Bernstein Century release?


The sound is better, but if you already have Bernstein Century, I wouldn't bother supplementing. The interps are similar from that era. Note:'66 LSO M8 is used in the Carnegie Hall set. :tiphat:


----------



## starthrower

Berg Krenek sonatas


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vaneyes said:


> Schuricht has not been mentioned as often as he should be. Warner should turn over a new owner's leaf by showcasing him. :tiphat:


Oh, rats, yet ANOTHER Bruckner conductor I have to discover? Let me get out my notepad.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*

Wow, a full-sized orchestra, yet I can hear all the parts. The slow movement is wonderful; a mixture of gravitas and weltschmertz.


----------



## Granate

*Mahler*
Symphony No.2 in C minor "Resurrection" Eureka!:trp:
*Sol. Arleen Augér & Janet Baker
Cond. Simon Rattle, CBSO&C, WC (1987)*









*Mahler*
Symphony No.2 "Resurrection"
*Sol. Elisabeth Schwarzkopf & Hilde Rössl-Majdan
Cond. Otto Klemperer, PC&O, WC (1963/2012 Remastered Edition)*









_I am delighted with this symphony, but not because of the conductor that seems to have the best performance for EMI/WC: *Klemperer*. His performance is very good indeed, but out of the "Allegro Maestoso" and the "Mit Aufschwung, aber nicht eilen", he pinches me very little, not even the soloists (Schwarzkopf is not enough to sell this version, "Resurrection" is always about the mezzo).

What could I say about *Simon Rattle*'s excercise? I am very pleased. I think now, saving Bertini, which I have not listened to yet, that this is the best Mahler No.2 version that EMI has released. Simon is as analitical as in "Titan". I would say that this is an approach very similar to Boulez later 2002 recording. But it is not him, and it is miles away from Tennstedt. This feels like the performance that Kubelík should have done, but always with the Rattle effect.
The performance is "crystaline". In the Allegro Maestoso the brass messes a little but the intensity makes it forgivable. I do not think I have enjoyed more the playful "In ruhig fließender Bewegung". The soloists are very good: it counts with Janet Baker as mezzo. The symphony never lets itself go or focus on the most emotive notes. The CBSO has a superb playing, and the final chorus sings out with the right sounds to bring the glory at the end. Two symphonies and I am liking Rattle's style, so I should quickly check out the rest of his cycle._

In the M2 rank, Simon Rattle 1987 is only below Klaus Tennstedt in 1989, but very close. :clap:


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> Oh, rats, yet ANOTHER Bruckner conductor {Schuricht}I have to discover? Let me get out my notepad.


Note, his* Bruckner* 3, 8, 9 are available at YT. 3 in a four-parter. :tiphat:


----------



## George O

*under consideration for a desert island disc*










Lennox Berkeley (1903-1989): Trio for Horn, Violin, and Piano, op 44

Karl Czerny (1791-1857): Andante e Polacca

Paul Dukas (1865-1935): Villanelle

Carl Nielsen (1865-1931): Canto Serioso

Francis Poulenc (1899-1963): Elegie (In Memory of Dennis Brain)

Sören Hermansson, horn
Horst Göbel, piano
Hans Maile, violin

on Thorofon Capella (Wedemark, Germany), from 1983


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Beethoven
25 Scottish Songs for voices & piano trio, Op. 108*
Felicity Lott, Ann Murray, Thomas Allen, John Mark Ainsley, Sarah Walker, Christopher Maltman
with Malcolm Martineau,piano, violinists Marieke Blankenstijn, Elizabeth Layton and Krysia Osostowicz, and cellist Ursula Smith.

Splendid stuff, this. A corner of Beethoven's output I have not previously visited.


----------



## Vaneyes

Granate said:


> *Mahler*
> Symphony No.2 in C minor "Resurrection" Eureka!:trp:
> *Sol. Arleen Augér & Janet Baker
> Cond. Simon Rattle, CBSO&C, WC (1987)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mahler*
> Symphony No.2 "Resurrection"
> *Sol. Elisabeth Schwarzkopf & Hilde Rössl-Majdan
> Cond. Otto Klemperer, PC&O, WC (1963/2012 Remastered Edition)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I am delighted with this symphony, but not because of the conductor that seems to have the best performance for EMI/WC: *Klemperer*. His performance is very good indeed, but out of the "Allegro Maestoso" and the "Mit Aufschwung, aber nicht eilen", he pinches me very little, not even the soloists (Schwarzkopf is not enough to sell this version, "Resurrection" is always about the mezzo).
> 
> What could I say about *Simon Rattle*'s excercise? I am very pleased. I think now, saving Bertini, which I have not listened to yet, that this is the best Mahler No.2 version that EMI has released. Simon is as analitical as in "Titan". I would say that this is an approach very similar to Boulez later 2002 recording. But it is not him, and it is miles away from Tennstedt. This feels like the performance that Kubelík should have done, but always with the Rattle effect.
> The performance is "crystaline". In the Allegro Maestoso the brass messes a little but the intensity makes it forgivable. I do not think I have enjoyed more the playful "In ruhig fließender Bewegung". The soloists are very good: it counts with Janet Baker as mezzo. The symphony never lets itself go or focus on the most emotive notes. The CBSO has a superb playing, and the final chorus sings out with the right sounds to bring the glory at the end. Two symphonies and I am liking Rattle's style, so I should quickly check out the rest of his cycle._
> 
> In the M2 rank, Simon Rattle 1987 is only below Klaus Tennstedt in 1989, but very close. :clap:


In EMI M2 conversation, I'd put Klemps' live ('65) and studio ('61/2) ahead of the rest, comfortably. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Very powerful music (picture a far more dissonant and violent Scriabin) and very well played. The sound is a bit hollow, though.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> Very powerful music (picture a far more dissonant and violent Scriabin) and very well played. The sound is a bit hollow, though.


Sampling, I hear some odd sound coming from the Henck and Lomdardi *Mosolov* CDs, too. Maybe for (ill-advised) dramatic effect. Lombardi's reverbed beyond belief. If I had to choose one, it'd be between Andryushchenko and Henck. :tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

SINFONIA SPIRITUOSA
_Konzerte für Streichter_
*Georg Philipp Telemann*
Musica Antiqua Köln
Jaap ter Linden - viola da gamba
Reinhard Goebel - director

_Archiv_


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Beethoven
> 25 Scottish Songs for voices & piano trio, Op. 108*
> Felicity Lott, Ann Murray, Thomas Allen, John Mark Ainsley, Sarah Walker, Christopher Maltman
> with Malcolm Martineau,piano, violinists Marieke Blankenstijn, Elizabeth Layton and Krysia Osostowicz, and cellist Ursula Smith.
> 
> Splendid stuff, this. A corner of Beethoven's output I have not previously visited.


This is the set I have with 7 cd's complete with libretto.:tiphat:


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Casebearer

Granate said:


> Sorry, I have not listened to his set yet, and it was not even in my Mahler list for next December (Solti, Gergiev, Bertini, Sinopoli). What does Haitnik offer with GM that TCs find appealing?
> 
> The last day of my holidays in Amsterdam, I was on a flea market and saw a man checking a Mahler Symphonies LP set of Haitnik for Phillips. I do not know if it was worth the purchase, and I did not know the price either.
> 
> Of Chailly I only heard Symphony No.9, and did not leave me very enthusiastic.
> 
> *Mahler*
> Symphony No.1 (Live recording)
> *Cond. Klaus Tennstedt, CSO, WC (1991/2012 Remastered Edition)*
> --
> *Mahler*
> Symphony No.2 'Resurrection' (Live recording)
> *Sol. Kathleen Ferrier & Jo Vincent
> Cond. Otto Klemperer, CwOA, AT, Calliope Records (1952/2015 Remastered Edition)*


I couldn't tell you myself what would make Haitink's Mahler interpretations appealing because I haven't really compared performances myself. But most of the Mahler I've heard was conducted by Haitink. I just ask because the Concertgebouw Orchestra has a big Mahlertradition that started with Willem Mengelberg in 1902 who put in a lot of effort for Mahler's music that met a lot of resistance at first and only slowly paid off, until the big Mahlerfest came in 1920. After Mengelberg, Eduard van Beinum and especially Haitink continued the tradition. In general I think people find his interpretations sincere and more on the introvert or subdued side than for instance Bernstein. Other people seem to find them a bit tedious/boring.

I'm listening to GM's Symphony nr. 4 right now with Elly Ameling, the Concertgebouw Orchestra and Haitink (Philips Sequenza 6527 203 vinyl from 1983) and I must say I think it's beautifully done.

I found a review of Haitink's first set of studio recordings that you maybe find interesting (it's in Dutch but maybe Google translate can help with that): http://gustavmahler.clubs.nl/forum/topic/5444826_recensie-eerste-mahler-reeks-haitink

PS Does it really say Gustav Malher on that cover?


----------



## starthrower

Violin Concerto Pinchas Zukerman/London Symphony


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

This is now one of my favorite Mahler's 2nd performances!


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Vol.1; it's Bernard Winsemius played on a reproduction of a 17th century Scherer organ in Lemgo. It's some of the greatest organplaying I've heard.

(Accidentally posted this on another thread :lol: )


----------



## KirbyH

Vaneyes said:


> In EMI M2 conversation, I'd put Klemps' live ('65) and studio ('61/2) ahead of the rest, comfortably. :tiphat:


I'll go one further, if you're still interested in Rattle so far as conductor - get his 2011 Berlin Phil recording. It's streaks ahead in capability over the CBSO, EMI's sound is resplendent, and the Berlin Radio Choir as an ensemble is impeccable. It's my favorite digital era M2.


----------



## Vaneyes

KirbyH said:


> I'll go one further, if you're still interested in Rattle so far as conductor - get his 2011 Berlin Phil recording. It's streaks ahead in capability over the CBSO, EMI's sound is resplendent, and the Berlin Radio Choir as an ensemble is impeccable. It's my favorite digital era M2.


I've got a couple of Rattle recs (20th C), that I like very much. On core product he likes to meddle, and loses me (though I like very much his late first stab at Schumann Symphonies). I have similar feelings for Chailly, Wand, MTT, and others. :tiphat:


----------



## Casebearer

Listening now to Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde with Kathleen Ferrier, Julius Patzak and the Wiener Philharmoniker lead by Bruno Walter (Decca DDX 190 042). It's quite an ambivalent experience. On the one hand I like the retro feel and sound of some parts and in the slower parts the orchestra is nice but overall it sounds outdated. Some fast parts sound much too fast to me and lack every nuance. I also don't care for Julius Patzak that much but I love Kathleen Ferrier's unique timbre and singing.


----------



## Pugg

[/url]​
BACH & VIVALDI: Violin Concertos / Midori / Zukerman / St Paul 
Chamber Orchestra / Zukerman


----------



## Heliogabo




----------



## Pugg

​
*Marilyn Horne: Mahler-Lieder*


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> *Mahler*
> Symphony No.2 in C minor "Resurrection"
> *Sol. Arleen Augér & Janet Baker
> Cond. Simon Rattle, CBSO&C, WC (1987)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


The orchestra and soprano are wonderful.


----------



## Casebearer

I haven't listened to Mahler for quite some time but I got the taste for it tonight so I listened to the same setup as in the previous post (Kathleen Ferrier, Wiener Philharmoniker lead by Bruno Walter), performing Kindertotenlieder (recorded 4th of October 1949; EMI 5C047-01209, probably issued around 1971).

Kindertotenlieder was a favorite of mine in the past and listening to it again it still is. I love the melodies incredibly, both in the voice and in the orchestra. There's also nothing with the Mono recording or sound quality that would make it difficult to listen to it today in my opinion.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming : Handel Arias *


----------



## Casebearer

It hits me in the face


----------



## Casebearer

Next one is Mahler's "Des Knaben Wunderhorn" performed by Jessye Norman, John Shirley-Quirk and the Concertgebouw Orchestra led by Bernard Haitink (Philips, 1977).

In my opinion a beautiful performance with cristal clear sounds from the orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

ArtMusic said:


>


Another CPO fan I see, wonderful.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Schumann*

*Stücke im Volkston (5) for cello (or violin) & piano, Op. 102*








:tiphat:


----------



## Biwa

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart:

Piano Concerto No. 5 in D major, K 175
Piano Concerto No. 6 in B flat major, K 238
Three Concertos after J. C. Bach, K 107 (D major, G major, E flat major)

Ronald Brautigam (fortepiano)
Die Kölner Akademie
Michael Alexander Willens (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

Biwa said:


> View attachment 88599
> 
> 
> Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart:
> 
> Piano Concerto No. 5 in D major, K 175
> Piano Concerto No. 6 in B flat major, K 238
> Three Concertos after J. C. Bach, K 107 (D major, G major, E flat major)
> 
> Ronald Brautigam (fortepiano)
> Die Kölner Akademie
> Michael Alexander Willens (conductor)


Good seeing you back!
Nice Holiday?


----------



## Pugg

*SS 10.09.16 - Haydn #85 "La Reine"*( and 84)

​


----------



## Biwa

Pugg said:


> Good seeing you back!
> Nice Holiday?


Thanks! :tiphat:
Yep, I took some time off to visit the folks back home...
and saw a bunch of films during the flight. :lol:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi: Double concertos
I Musici.*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Requiem*

_Mirella Freni, Christa Ludwig, Carlo Cossutta & Nicolai Ghiaurov_

Wiener Singverein & Berliner Philharmoniker, _Herbert von Karajan_


----------



## Biwa

Staying with Wolfie...









Mozart: Horn Concertos Nos. 1-4

Paul van Zelm (natural horn)
Combattimento Consort Amsterdam
Jan Willem de Vriend (conductor)


----------



## Badinerie

I saw this set on amazon, I just couldnt resist it. remastered on 180 gsm Vinyl O...M....G !


----------



## Biwa

Giacomo Puccini: Turandot

Birgit Nilsson
Renata Tebaldi
Giorgio Tozzi
Jussi Bjoerling
Alessio de Paolis
Mario Sereni
Piero de Palma
Tommasco Frascati
Rome Opera Orchestra and Chorus
Erich Leinsdorf (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: arias.
Lucia Popp*


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 80 in D minor (Helmut Müller-Brühl; Cologne Chamber Orchestra).









God I love this guy. Always such a bliss, whatever you take . Continuing the discovery of Haydn's symphonies. The 1st movement starts in a 'Sturm und Drang' manner, but also encompasses humour elements. The 2nd movement has a Mozartesque flavour almost.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Smetana*: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2

Pavel Haas Quartet


----------



## Biwa

Niccolò Castiglioni:

Altisonanza
Le favole di Esopo

WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln
WDR Rundfunkchor Köln
Emilio Pomárico (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Victor Herbert,*
Serenade for Strings, Op. 12
Pieces (7) for Violoncello & String Orchestra
Pieces (3) for String Orchestra

Maximilian Hornung (cello)

Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim, Sebastian Tewinkel


----------



## Guest

Haydn 31 great music and very well played.


----------



## Granate

Casebearer said:


> PS Does it really say Gustav Malher on that cover?


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann; Ashkenazy*

Arabeske in C, Op.18
Papillons, Op.2
Symphonic Studies, Op.13

Thanks Traverso!


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​*Schumann; Ashkenazy*
> 
> Arabeske in C, Op.18
> Papillons, Op.2
> Symphonic Studies, Op.13
> 
> Thanks Traverso!


So cheerful and dreamy.....:tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

FOLIE DOUCE
_Renaissance Improvisations_
*Ensemble Doulce Mémoire*
Denis Raisin-Dadre - direction

_Dorian_


----------



## Granate

*Mahler*
Das Klagende Lied (1898/1899 version)
*Sol. Dorothea Röschmann, Anna Larsson & Johan Botha
Cond. Pierre Boulez, WSC, WPO, DG (2011/2013 Re-issue)*









*Mahler*
Das Klagende Lied (Complete version with Waldmärchen)
*Sol. Helena Döse, Alfreda Hogson, Robert Tear & Sean Rae
Cond. Simon Rattle, CBSO&C, WC (1985)*









Fantastic Lieder work by Gustav Mahler. The best thing is that the orchestra has as much time to shine as the soloists, which did not happen during Das Lied von der Erde. Pierre Boulez and company are allright. Then the Simon Rattle complete version steals the show. I do not know why the 1899 revised version erased the first movement "Forest Legend". As I say, the soloists, the power of the CBSO make the record shine as much as any of his symphonies. Four stars for each movement of Simon Rattle's recording.


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 3


----------



## Five and Dime

Martucci Piano Trios on Naxos:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Symphony no. 5 today


----------



## Heliogabo

Gustav Mahler
Kindertotenlieder & Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen

Sara Mingardo
Musici Aurei
Luigi Piovano


----------



## worov




----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande*

Spoorenberg / Maurane, et al.

L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Ernest Ansermet.


----------



## Vasks

_ A few orchestral selections from this CD_


----------



## senza sordino

Brahms and Ligeti trios for violin, horn and piano. The Ligeti has a brilliant finale, otherworldly. 
View attachment 88608


Haydn piano trios 43, 44, 45 and 39. That's the order on the cd and the order to which I listened. 
View attachment 88609


Mozart Piano Trios 6 K548, 5 K 542 & 4 K502. That's the order on the cd and the order I listened 
View attachment 88610


What I noticed about the Haydn and Mozart trios is that all motives are initiated by the piano, the violin copies and the cello is reduced to a mere bass line for harmony. They're nice but not transcendent


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988.


----------



## Vaneyes

For Saturday Symphony listening, *Haydn*: Symphony 85, w. AOE/Kuijken (rec.1989).


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony: Haydn Symphony No. 85. Marriner/ASMF. Delightful playing. I can recommend this entire set of the Paris symphonies. I return to it again and again.


----------



## Faramundo

2 goodies tonight


----------



## Vronsky

*Mozart: Piano Quartets K. 478 & K. 493 (Lubin)*










Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Piano Quartets K. 478 & K. 493
Steven Lubin *·* Stanley Ritchie *·* Myron Lutzke *·* David Miller


----------



## Granate

*Mozart*
Symphony No.36 "Linz" in C major, KV425
*R. Strauss*
Ein Heldenleben, Op.40
_Live recordings at the Royal Festival Hall, London_
*Cond. John Barbirolli, LSO, BBC Legends (1969/2000 Remastered Edition)*
--
*Elgar*
Cello Concerto in E minor, Op.85
*Sol. Jacqueline du Pré*
Sea Pictures, Op.37
*Sol. Janet Baker
Cond. John Barbirolli, LSO, WC (1965/2012 Remastered Edition)*

















_More Barbirolli in Live for the BBC and in Studio for EMI. Mozart's Linz is a good listen on him, specially the "Adagio - Allegro spiritoso". Both the Hero's life and the Cello Concerto did not convince me a lot, and it was new for me to listen to Janet Baker sing the Sea Pictures in English, so I was able to care for once about the text._


----------



## ProudSquire

Schubert
*
Piano Sonata No.19, D.958 in C Minor*








*Mozart *

*Piano Sonata No.14 K.457 in C Minor
*


----------



## uhohbees

Heavily into Bach's English Suites at the moment, in particular No. 2 in A minor, BWV 807.


----------



## D Smith

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 7 in C major. Petrenko/Royal Liverpool. Even though it has its detractors I've always liked Shostakovich's 7th. I'd have to say this is a good performance but not amongst my favourites. Petrenko gives a brisk, unsentimental reading here which has its advantages, but I could have done with a bit more feeling in spots. The orchestra sounds pretty thin to my ears, especially the strings; not good in this work, but overall a worthwhile listen. Bernstein is still my favourite though.


----------



## Michamel

Current Listening:

*Piano Quartets & Quintets*
Klavierquartette op.34 & op.272

Artist(s): Linos Ensemble
Composer(s): Carl Heinrich Reinecke
Label: CPO


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Bach, Cantata 35, Sinfonia


----------



## Sonata




----------



## tortkis

Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck (1562-1621): The Secular Vocal Works - Gesualdo Consort Amsterdam / Harry van der Kamp (Glossa, 2009)









Chansons, Italian Rimes, Madrigals, French Rimes, Canons, Works for Lute

http://www.glossamusic.com/glossa/reference.aspx?id=156


----------



## Biwa

J.S. Bach:

Suite in C minor BWV 997
Suite in E minor BWV 996
Prelude, Fugue & Allegro E flat major BWV 998
Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme BWV 645

Ismo Eskelinen (guitar)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Schumann
Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
Piano Trio No. 2 in F, Op. 8
Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
6 Études in Canonic Form, Op. 56* (Transcription for piano trio, Theodor Kirchner)*
Fantasiestücke for piano trio, Op. 88*
Leif Ove Andsnes, Christian & Tanja Tetzlaff [EMI, 2011]










*Elliott Carter
Happy Birthday, Elliott Carter
New chamber works*
Sylvia Nopper (soprano), Jürg Dähler, Felix Renggli, Daniel Haefliger, Heinz Holliger
[NEOS, 2008]


----------



## Guest

Bach praeludium et fuga in E BWV 531 BWV 533 chorale Preludes CD 4
Praeludium et fuga in C


----------



## opus55

Vivaldi: Concertos, Op.3 "L'estro armonico"
_Brecon Baroque|Rachel Podger_


----------



## Guest

The cover says it all.


----------



## Guest

Superb playing and sound.


----------



## senza sordino

Because man cannot live on piano trios alone

LvB Symphonies 5&6. This version of the sixth is fantastic, really clear winds, but the fifth is a bit rushed and I think the grandeur is decreased. (My collection of CDs)
View attachment 88624


There is one trio in the collection of five CDs 
Brahms trio for clarinet, cello and piano. I kept the cd running to hear the sublime clarinet quintet (my collection of CDs)
View attachment 88625


Mendelssohn piano trios (cd from library)
View attachment 88626


Bruch Gm violin concerto (which I've just started to learn) and Symphonie Espagnole (Spotify)
View attachment 88627


Bartok Contrasts, Khatchaturian Trio for clarinet, violin and piano, Milhaud suite for violin, clarinet and piano, Stravinsky L'Histoire du Soldat suite for violin, clarinet and piano (Spotify)
View attachment 88628


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vaughan Williams: Symphony # 2 "A London Symphony (1920 Version)"

Martin Yates, Royal Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## George O

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










The Thomas Scholars Sing Thomas Tallis

Celebrating the 500th Anniversary of Thomas Tallis (c. 1505-1585)

The Tallis Scholars / Peter Phillips

2-CD set on Gimell (England), from 2004
all selections previously released in the 1980s and 1990s

5 stars


----------



## pmsummer

CRUX
_Parisian Easter Music from the 13th & 14th Centuries_
*Ensemble Peregrina*
Agnieszka Budzińska-Bennett - direction

_Glossa - Schola Cantorum Basilliensis_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Shostakovich: Symphonies Nos.1 & 9
Barber: Adagio for Strings
Sergiu Celibidache & the Münchner Philharmoniker
*
In the mood for something different from my recent norm and these pieces performed magnificently were perfect. Both the interpretation and the performance are highly enjoyable. As always with Celibidache there is a great deal of detail to enjoy delivered with conviction and in the spirit of the music. One certainly hear that it is a Shostakovich work very quickly.

The two Shostakovich performances here do not displace Barshai but they to rate very highly for me. Definitely top five, possibly top 3.

I haven't heard the Barber for some time as yet so I cannot comment on it at present

A rewarding disc indeed.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to a naxos offering, this cd called:

*Music from renaissance germany *

I was unfair to germans , not lisening to there music enought, this cd not bad
You get musicians like *Dufay, Isaac,Finck...*
Have a nice day


----------



## Vronsky

*Leila Josefowicz: Bohemian Rhapsodies*










Leila Josefowicz: Bohemian Rhapsodies
Pablo de Sarasate: Carmen Fantasy, Op. 25
Camille Saint-Saëns: Introduction & Rondo Capriccioso, Op. 28
Pablo de Sarasate: Zigeunerweisen, Op. 20
Henryk Wieniawski: Polonaise No. 1 in D, Op. 4
Jules Massenet: Méditation de Thaïs
Maurice Ravel: Tzigane
Ernest Chausson: Poéme, Op.25
Leila Josefowicz *·* Academy of St. Martin in the Fields *·* Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Weston

*A Classic Era Ear Feast*

*Jan Ladislov Dussek: Harp Concerto in Eb, Op. 15 *
Vittorio Parisi / Orchestra di Mantova / y Roberta Alessandrini, harp










I really like Dussek's piano sonatas, but I'm afraid this is a bit of snooze-fest. Possibly the harp is just not as expressive as a piano. The third movement finally kicks it up a notch with a more memorable energetic theme.

*Haydn: Symphony No. 22 in E flat major, "Philosopher," H. 1/22*
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra (evidently without a conductor)










Being in the same key by coincidence this flowed so naturally from the Dussek I scarcely noticed it starting. It opens a bit plodding for Haydn, but his good natured mood is back from movement 2 onward and that finale is a real rip snorter.

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 in A, Op. 92*
Herbert von Karajan / Berliner Philharmoniker










Beethoven and von Karajan of course _explode _onto the evening and wipe away any thought of what had come before. The difference is so profound it's hard to believe all three composers tonight were contemporaries. I want to go forth and conquer all my fears and save the world!

But it's late. I may do all that tomorrow.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn: Symphony #85 In B Flat Major "Le Reine"

Bruno Weil, Tafelmusik


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony # 5 In D Minor, op. 47

Yoel Levi, Atlanta Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak: Symphony 9*
L.S.O Istvan Kertez


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven: Symphony # 9 In D Minor Op.125 "Choral"

Wilhelm Furtwangler, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart:*

Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622
Karl Leister (clarinet)
Oboe Concerto In C major, K314
Lothar Koch (oboe)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


>


One of the best! 
Voice and recorded wise.


----------



## Casebearer

Don't know what happened but again I spent the whole evening listening to Mahler. On YouTube this time. 
I'll do it in reverse order:

Listening now to the closing piece of Symphony nr.3 performed in 1973 by the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus, Vienna Boys Choir and Christa Ludwig conducted by Leonard Bernstein.






Just my personal opinion of course and it isn't that much informed as I have nothing to compare it with as I'm listening to nr. 3 for the first time, at least consciously, although I've heard a lot of other Mahler pieces (including symphonies nr. 1, 2, 4, and 5).

For the first hour or so I couldn't believe this is Mahler. It sounds like a composer of a lesser level doing an up-tempo Mahleresque piece with less nuance and subtlety. I'll have to listen to other versions to know more about the part Bernstein plays there. I don't think I liked anything about it too much up till the part where Christa Ludwig started singing. From there on I liked it much better although I've become suspicious of this interpretation. I expect there to be many much better...


----------



## Casebearer

Before that I listened to Mahler's Symphony Nr. 2 'Auferstehung'. I know that one a little and have actually listened to a different version very recently performed by Zubin Mehta with Florence Quivar, Sylvia Greenberg and the Israel Philharmonic Orchestra (1989), so I have something to compare.

Tonight I listened to the Concertgebouw Orchestra conducted by Mariss Janson with Ricarda Merbeth (soprano) and Bernarda Fink (mezzo soprano).






Now this is what Mahler should sound like to me! The orchestra plays beautifully and the different sections are not blurred into one mess as often happens with Bernstein (previous post). I'm not that impressed with the soloists but on the whole I would say Janson, the orchestra and choir perform it really well.

Compositionwise and historically it might be my favorite symphony so far. It's very interesting because of the constant alternation between more traditional romantic passages and more modern parts (which are really superb music). It's as if past and present are present at the same time and struggling and we see the birth of modern music. I don't know if that fits in with common knowledge, it's just my ears telling me...


----------



## KenOC

On the Transmigration of Souls, by John C. Adams. Written to commemorate 9/11. Not well-known or much appreciated, but I find it quite powerful. On the radio right now.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Poulenc*: Stabat mater

*Szymanowsk*i: Stabat Mater, Op. 53

Christine Goerke (soprano), Marietta Simpson (mezzo), Victor Ledbetter (baritone)

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Robert Shaw


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Jean Sibelius: Symphony # 3 in C Major, Op. 52

Osmo Vänskä, Lahti Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Andolink

*F. J. Haydn*: _Stabat Mater_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann; Ashkenazy*

Bunte Blätter op. 99
Nachtstücke, Op.23


----------



## Andolink

*Bela Bartok*: _String Quartet No. 4_


----------



## Guest




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Carl Nielsen: Symphony # 4, Op. 29 "The Inextinguishable"

Theodore Kuchar, Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## worov




----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37

*Mozart*: Piano Concerto No. 24 in C minor, K491

*Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)*

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner: Die Walkure.*

Nilson/ Vickers/ London

Erich Leinsdorf conducting


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Missa Solemnis / Klemperer

Critics raved about this version when it appeared as the definitive version of the Mass but I do find K lumbers sometimes in the fugues. The choir is superb but the soloists leave a lot to be desired compared with the contemporaneous version by Karajan


----------



## Merl




----------



## Pugg

Next on:


​
*Schumann: Symphonies *disc 2

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Bruckner: Symphony No.3
Sergiu Celibidache & the SWR Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra *

Continuing with Celibidache, moving from Shostakovich to Bruckner. I love Celibidache's Münchner Bruckner but I am less familiar with his DG recordings, hence my choice this morning.


----------



## Vronsky

*Adams: On the Transmigration of Souls (New York Philharmonic & Maazel)*










John Adams: On the Transmigration of Souls
New York Philharmonic *·* Lorin Maazel


----------



## Pugg

​
*Lebrun* - Oboe Concertos Volume 2

Oboe Concerto No. 3 in C major
Oboe Concerto No. 6 in F major
Oboe Concerto No. 5 in C major

*Bart Schneemann* (oboe)

Radio Chamber Orchestra, Jan Willem de Vriend


----------



## Guest

Nice to hear this again especially the Maria Motets.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano Quartets Nos. 1 & 2

Sir Georg Solti (piano)

Melos Quartett


----------



## D Smith

On 9/11. Brahms: German Requiem. Battle/Hagegard/Levine/CSO.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn: Octet* 
Janacek Quartet


----------



## opus55

Brahms: Horn Trio, Op.40
_Teuris van der Zwart|Isabelle Faust|Alexander Melnikov_










Schubert: Violin Sonata D.574
_Isabelle Faust|Alexander Melnikov_










There is definitely an autumn mood surrounding my house. Enjoying my favorite violin/piano duo playing Brahms and Schubert.


----------



## Andolink

*Johannes Brahms*: _String Sextet No.2 in G major, Op. 36 _


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 2. Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*















I started with Schuricht's recording of the 7th on Urania, but that recording wasn't going too well; I didn't want that to be my introduction to the conductor. So it's on the 8th.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart - Die Entfuhrung aus dem Serail*

Gruberova, Battle, Winbergh, Zednik, Talvela, Quadflieg

Wiener Philharmoniker; Sir George Solti.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## deprofundis

Curently lisening to *Jacobus Vaet *the fourth cd of the box-set of his sacred music on brilliant, for a reason that evaded me , _une raison vaseuse_?(in french i guess it sounded funny)

I thought the fourth cd was overly religious seem it deal whit magnificats, but i was wrong, this cd has enjoyable as the first 3 cds, quite a good box-set i would says... it bring justice to Vaet geneous music.


----------



## Easy Goer

Dvorák - Symphonies Nos. 8 & 9. Václav Talich & The Czech Philharmonic


----------



## Guest

Rameau Premier Livre 1706 Pieces de clavesin 1724


----------



## Sonata

I've neglected the lovely Joyce DiDonato lately. 









Trying to wrap my brain around Parsifal right now.










Boccherini: a favorite for relaxing music


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Bach partitas for piano & harpsichord all day, trying to find my favorite version, but can't decide...


----------



## Granate

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No. 2. Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*
> 
> View attachment 88659
> View attachment 88660
> 
> 
> I started with Schuricht's recording of the 7th on Urania, but that recording wasn't going too well; I didn't want that to be my introduction to the conductor. So it's on the 8th.


How did the Mahler No.2 with Rattle go?

*Mahler*
Symphony No.4
*Sol. Elisabeth Schwarzkopf
Cond. Otto Klemperer, PO, WC (1961/2012 Remastered Edition)*
--
*Mahler*
Symphony No.4
*Sol. Amanda Roocroft
Cond. Simon Rattle, CBSO, WC (1998)*

















_Two good recordings of the tough Symphony No.4. Klemperer and the Philharmonia bring the same amount of details for Mahler music than recordings like the No.9, and sometimes No.2. It never excites me the way Boulez did. Rattle however abuses the contrast between powerful and slower parts decreasing and increasing the volume. What he does with the brass and the strings on the Second movement and the third is remarkable, but the quality is still irregular. Klemperer is a safer choice._


----------



## DavidA

Songs by John Dowland / john Burwood


----------



## Michamel

Traverso said:


> Rameau Premier Livre 1706 Pieces de clavesin 1724


How is it?
There is a great offer for a box set in Amazon.it .


----------



## Guest

Michamel said:


> How is it?
> There is a great offer for a box set in Amazon.it .


It is realy great,very good,buy it ,you won,t regret it.


----------



## Guest

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Bach partitas for piano & harpsichord all day, trying to find my favorite version, but can't decide...


If you like the cembalo I advise you Gustav Leonhardt or Christophe Rousset,both are great.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1972 - '75, 1994 - 1996.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Granate said:


> How did the Mahler No.2 with Rattle go?
> [/I]


It was okay. I have another recording which is my usual go-to and which I prefer, but I haven't listened to this in so long, I can't remember which one it is.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*

This is well-done, with attention to detail. It's not giving me new insights into the piece, but it is a solid performance.


----------



## KenOC

Bach's Goldberg Variations, Mahan Esfahani, harpsichord. A nice set, using a tuning specially prepared for the Goldbergs.


----------



## Guest

Bach suite No.2


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

KenOC said:


> Bach's Goldberg Variations, Mahan Esfahani, harpsichord. A nice set, using a tuning specially prepared for the Goldbergs.


I thought that it was just okay - still liked my usual Leonhardt, Rannou, Dubreuil, or Hantai more, in terms of both recording quality and playing. But Esfahani is an excellent harpsichordist, and I love his insightful facebook posts!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1984 - '88.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Kurt Weill's Second Symphony *performed by _Marin Alsop & the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra._ It is my first listen as the disc only arrived today and so far I am really enjoying the piece and the performance it is receiving.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphonies Nos. 5 and 2*

I was disappointed by Solti's recording of the 5th. Not that it isn't well recorded; it just doesn't stand out. I'm halfway into the 2nd and feeling the same way.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Haydn
Piano Trios H.XV/25 "Gypsy", 29, 18 & 24*
Vienna Piano Trio [Nimbus, 1997]










*Bartok
Contrasts for clarinet, violin and piano Sz. 111*
Zatin, Stolbov & Prushinskaya [Record Union, 2013]










*Hindemith
Heckelphone Trio, Op 47*
Lajos Lencses, Gunter Teuffel, Shoshana Rudiakov [cpo, 2000]










*Poulenc
Trio for Piano, Oboe, & Basoon*
Olivier Doise (oboe), Laurent Lefevre (bassoon), Alexandre Tharaud (piano) [Naxos, 1999]










*Paul Ferguson
Solstice Suite 
Astor Piazzolla
Las estaciones porteñas 
Paul Schoenfield *
Café Music
Almeda Trio [Nimbus, 2012]


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, String Quartet*

A lovely, romantically-infused interpretation by the Melos Quartet.


----------



## Manxfeeder

TurnaboutVox said:


>


Is there a story behind that picture? Did a mouse get loose? Is there a shoe thief afoot?


----------



## KenOC

Haydn's "Gypsy" Piano Trio, Beaux Arts Trio.


----------



## Biwa

SCRIABIN, Alexander (1872-1915): Piano Concerto in F sharp minor, Op. 20 
MEDTNER, Nikolai (1880-1951): Piano Concerto No. 3 in E minor, 'Ballade', Op. 60

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra 
Andrew Litton (conductor)


----------



## Biwa

Luigi Nono: Risonanze erranti, Post-prae-ludium per Donau

Ensemble Experimental
Les Percussions de Strasbourg
ExperimentalStudio des SWR
Detlef Heusinger (conductor)

Klaus Burger (tuba)
ExperimentalStudio des SWR


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms: Piano Trios * (Disc 1)

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello), Nicolas Angelich (piano)


----------



## Pugg

KenOC said:


> Haydn's "Gypsy" Piano Trio, Beaux Arts Trio.


This should end up high in the new poll.


----------



## deprofundis

Im currently lisening to two missa

*Antoine Burmel : Sequencia dies irae dies
Heinrich Isaac : De apostolis*

Im feeling kind of retro, the story goes tonight after i turn out 3 party, my friends insisted i attended there even, so i took substance, i smoke i drink, but i was not planning this it just happen out of pressure, pers pressure, come to my event you cancel twice last time , than insults, eventually i snap and said ockay im goeing to your stupid event , so i went there...

End of the story, you may think im a party animal, but party just happen since my friends are party animals and sometime i most come to there event otherwise they will be disapointed, so i drank some brandy and share my flask whit buddies.

That about it, adding futile exaustive detail would be counter productive, im on talk classical for the music and i respect it ethic of familly values and dont curses , or at least censor it..have a nice night


----------



## Pugg

Biwa said:


> View attachment 88671
> 
> 
> SCRIABIN, Alexander (1872-1915): Piano Concerto in F sharp minor, Op. 20
> MEDTNER, Nikolai (1880-1951): Piano Concerto No. 3 in E minor, 'Ballade', Op. 60
> 
> Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)
> Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
> Andrew Litton (conductor)


Can he play or can he play excelent Biwa .


----------



## Pugg

​*Ravel/ Prokofie*v

*Ivo Pogorelich *


----------



## bz3

Beethoven Symphony 4 (Immerseel)
Beethoven Piano Sonatas 8-10 (Kovacevich)

Then bed (soon).


----------



## Biwa

Pugg said:


> Can he play or can he play excelent Biwa .


He sure can!

But I must admit that it's the Nono recording that's getting an encore today. :clap:

What an experience! Just had to do it again! :tiphat:


----------



## geralmar

millionrainbows said:


> Panufnik (1914-1991). Two symphonic works I have not heard by this composer. Excellent in every way, sound as well. David Atherton does an excellent job. Recorded in 1978. This is music inspired by the abstract beauty of geometry and number, which is right down my alley.
> Sinfonia Mystica is his sixth symphony. Panufnik is known for his works being systematically organized down to every detail. THERE MUST BE ORDER! :lol:


A fragment of Sinfonia Sacra was used in episode #7 of Carl Sagan's landmark 1980 television series, "Cosmos". At the time I happened to own Panufnik's 1967 recording of the work with the Monte Carlo Orchestra on a Unicorn LP, and I suspected the music was taken from that recording.


----------



## senza sordino

Hummel Piano trios nos 6, 2, 3 and 7. They're all in a major key, there is too much sameness between all of them for me. (Spotify)
View attachment 88676


Brahms Haydn variations, Symphony no 1 (my own cd)
View attachment 88677


Schumann Piano trios 1&2 Loved the first one, I need to listen to the second as I got distracted (Spotify)
View attachment 88678


Debussy La Mer, Respighi Fountains of Rome, Pines of Rome (I found this in the library today)
View attachment 88679


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler: Symphony 7*
Klaus Tennstedt .


----------



## Pugg

Biwa said:


> He sure can!
> 
> But I must admit that it's the Nono recording that's getting an encore today. :clap:
> 
> What an experience! Just had to do it again! :tiphat:


Alas, Nono is a bridge to far for me.


----------



## Pugg

​
Igor Levit , *Beethoven *

Diabelli Variations, Op. 120

_Igor Levit_ (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Weinberger : Schwanda the Bagpiper 
*
(Švanda dudák, Schwanda der Dudelsackpfeifer)

_Herman Prey/ Lucia Popp/ Siegfried Jerusalem et al.
_
Heinz Wallberg conducting.

1981 recording


----------



## Guest

Rameau,this lovely courtly music ......


----------



## Granate

*Beethoven*
Missa Solemnis in D major, Op.123
*Sol. Elly Ameling, Janet Baker, Theo Altmeyer & Marius Rintzler
Cond. Carlo Maria Giulini, NPO&C, WC (1975/1990 Remastered Edition)*









*Beethoven*
Missa Solemnis in D major, Op.123
*Sol. Edda Moser, Hanna Schwarz, René Kollo & Kurt Moll
Netherlands Broadcasting Foundation Chorus
Cond. Leonard Bernstein, RCOA, DG (1979)*









_I only had on queue for the Missa Solemnis Giulini's version, which I did not know, and Klemperer's fan favourite, but after the immersing, heaven-like experience of *Carlo Maria Giulini*'s performace, like I had never had before, I decided to go all the way with some recordings reccomended in TC. Seriously, Giulini's version is astonishing: not much the soloists as the glorious NPC, smoother than any counterpart. Then I listened to Leonard Bernstein's version and I had the same feelings as with Herbert von Karajan and DG: indifference. I did not even finish it.

My next versions will be HvK's MS with DG in the 60s and WC in the 70s, and Gardiner's HIP recording of 1989 for Archiv and ending with Otto Klemperer's "legendary" (duh) recording for WC._

But before that, back to Mahler.............

PD: Bernstein's MS has such a cool cover.


----------



## Pugg

*Lyapunov: Piano Works, Vol. 2*

Novelette, Op. 18
Barcarolle in G sharp minor, Op. 46
Humoreske, Op. 34
Chant du Crépuscule, Op. 22
Variations & Fugue in D sharp minor on a Russian Theme, Op. 49
Nuit de Noël
Cortège des Mages
Chanteurs de Noels
Chant de Noël

*Florian Noack *(piano)


----------



## Guest

Granate said:


> *Beethoven*
> Missa Solemnis in D major, Op.123
> *Sol. Elly Ameling, Janet Baker, Theo Altmeyer & Marius Rintzler
> Cond. Carlo Maria Giulini, NPO&C, WC (1975/1990 Remastered Edition)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Beethoven*
> Missa Solemnis in D major, Op.123
> *Sol. Edda Moser, Hanna Schwarz, René Kollo & Kurt Moll
> Netherlands Broadcasting Foundation Chorus
> Cond. Leonard Bernstein, RCOA, DG (1979)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I only had on queue for the Missa Solemnis Giulini's version, which I did not know, and Klemperer's fan favourite, but after the immersing, heaven-like experience of *Carlo Maria Giulini*'s performace, like I had never had before, I decided to go all the way with some recordings reccomended in TC. Seriously, Giulini's version is astonishing: not much the soloists as the glorious NPC, smoother than any counterpart. Then I listened to Leonard Bernstein's version and I had the same feelings as with Herbert von Karajan and DG: indifference. I did not even finish it.
> 
> My next versions will be HvK's MS with DG in the 60s and WC in the 70s, and Gardiner's HIP recording of 1989 for Archiv and ending with Otto Klemperer's "legendary" (duh) recording for WC._
> 
> But before that, back to Mahler.............
> 
> PD: Bernstein's MS has such a cool cover.


Giulini is indeed very fine.


----------



## George O

Igor Stravinsky (1882-1971)

Pulcinella Suite
Scherzo Fantastique
Symphonies of Wind Instruments (original version)

New York Philharmonic / Pierre Boulez

on Columbia (NYC), from 1978


----------



## Pugg

​
*Elena Souliotis (Classic Recitals)*

Donizettiiangete voi? ... Al dolce guidami castel natio (from Anna Bolena)
Verdi:Nel dì della vittoria … Ambizioso spirto … Vieni t'affretta! … Or tutti sorgete (from Macbeth)
Tu puniscimi, o Signore … A brani, a brani, o perfido (from Luisa Miller)
Morrò, ma prima in grazia (from Un Ballo in Maschera)

Orchestra dell'Opera di Roma, Oliviero de Fabritiis

Recorded: RCA Studio A, Rome, September 1966


----------



## Guest

Rameau,I love it !


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin; Waltzes*

Tamás Vásáry.


----------



## hombre777

Arias from Bach Cantatas


----------



## Pugg

​*Graf; Flute concertos*

Concerto in C major for Flute, Strings & 2 Horns
Concerto in G major for Flute, Strings, 2 Oboes, 2 Horns
Concerto in D major for Flute, Strings & 2 Horns
Concerto in G major for Flute, Strings & 2 Horns

Gaby Pas-Van Riet (flute)

Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim, Johannes Moesus


----------



## Guest

I like it so much so I continue my Rameau session,it fils my heart with joy,so gentle and courteous



















In this TV movie is much beautiful music from Rameau.


----------



## Vasks

_Between yesterday & today, I did the whole thing_

*Tchaikovsky - Swan Lake (Rozhdestvensky/Melodiya Angel)*

View attachment 88690


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 2*

Energetic pianism, precise orchestraism. (Is that a word?)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Piano Trios*

Sampling this on Spotify. This is lovely music-making. Do I want to pay $46 for it? It's a temptation, but I don't know if I'm that hard-core of a fan of this type of music.


----------



## Pugg

*Janacek: Jenufa*

Karita Mattila (Jenufa), Eva Randova (Starenka Buryjovka), Jorma Silvasti (Laca Klemen) & Jerry Hadley (Steva Buryja)

Chorus and Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 2*
> 
> Energetic pianism, precise orchestraism. (Is that a word?)
> 
> View attachment 88692


No,do you mean excellent orchestration?


----------



## Granate

*Beethoven*
Missa Solemnis in D major, Op.123
*Sol. Gundula Janowitz, Agnes Baltsa, Peter Schreier, José van Dam
Cond. Herbert von Karajan, SGM, BPO, WC (1975/2014 Remastered Edition)*









*Beethoven*
Missa Solemnis in D major, Op.123
*Sol. Gundula Janowitz, Christa Ludwig, Fritz Wunderlich, Walter Berry
Cond. Herbert von Karajan, WS, BPO, DG (1966)*









_Herbert von Karajan and Beethoven are many times a great combination. These two recordings prove that it is more than that. The sound of the DG recording in 1966 is neat, as glossy as the classic Karajan. The Warner recording in 1975 is two levels over it, thanks to the remaster and the soloists like Janowitz and mostly Baltsa. The Warner recording is top, it could be better even than Giulini's with NPO._

I could appreciate both recordings on excellent sound. The DG one on my laptop this afternoon, and the Warner CDs on my CD player while walking on the beach.


----------



## Vaneyes

Babayan opens with the hauntingly beautiful G minor, K. 8. Recorded 1995.










Related:

https://www.theguardian.com/music/2016/feb/15/trifonov-babayan-review-wigmore-hall-london


----------



## Vaneyes

Biwa said:


> He sure can!
> 
> But I must admit that *it's the Nono recording that's getting an encore today.* :clap:
> 
> What an experience! Just had to do it again! :tiphat:


Well done. Keep on keeping on.


----------



## George O

Recommended for Traverso:










Jean-Philippe Rameau (1683-1764)

Intégrale des oeuvres pour clavecin:
Premiere Livre (1706)
Pièces de clavecin (1724)
Nouvelles Suites de pièces de clavecin (1728)
La Dauphine (1747)
Pièces de clavecin en concerts (1741)

Scott Ross, harpsichord

4-LP box set on Stil (France), from 1976

5 stars


----------



## George O

The Romantic Tradition

pieces by
Josef Hofmann (1876-1957)
Frédéric Chopin(1810-1849)
Franz Liszt (1811-1886)
Felix Mendelssohn (1809-1847)
Anatoly Lyadov (1855-1914)

Josef Hofmann, piano

on IPAM (International Piano Archives at Maryland) Records (College Park, Maryland), from 1985
recorded 1935, 1938, 1940, 1942

5 stars


----------



## Guest

George O said:


> Recommended for Traverso:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jean-Philippe Rameau (1683-1764)
> 
> Intégrale des oeuvres pour clavecin:
> Premiere Livre (1706)
> Pièces de clavecin (1724)
> Nouvelles Suites de pièces de clavecin (1728)
> La Dauphine (1747)
> Pièces de clavecin en concerts (1741)
> 
> Scott Ross, harpsichord
> 
> 4-LP box set on Stil (France), from 1976
> 
> 5 stars


Thank you ,much appreciated. I was looking for another recording (below) and that might be a purchase. I shall search the webb ,again thank you.:tiphat:










http://www.ebay.nl/itm/Rameau-Oeuvr...291534?hash=item58e339170e:g:bfQAAOSwB4NWyZd2


----------



## Manxfeeder

Traverso said:


> No,do you mean excellent orchestration?


Uh, I mean the orchestra plays good.


----------



## Merl

Beautiful playing from the BPO strings but for me Bohm and Wand do it better and get a better balance. Still a decent reading (especially the last 2 movements).


----------



## Merl

And this was my dinnertime listen, at work. Used the final few minutes for tidying up time in P1, this afternoon.


----------



## Badinerie

Trying to relax a bit. This is superb. Sibelius no 1 from the new box set.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Badinerie said:


> Trying to relax a bit. This is superb. Sibelius no 1 from the new box set.


Wow, those aren't the cheeriest faces on the planet.


----------



## hpowders

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Bach partitas for piano & harpsichord all day, trying to find my favorite version, but can't decide...


I'm wondering, Kjetil, have you listened to Trevor Pinnock on harpsichord in the complete keyboard partitas? It's my preferred version of these amazing compositions.

Other versions I enjoy of the complete keyboard partitas, all on harpsichord, are by Benjamin Alard, Kenneth Weiss and Christophe Rousset.

Hope this is helpful and you can listen to all of these, if you haven't already.

Happy listening, Kjetil!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Lully: Suite de Pieces
Mendelssohn: Scherzo a Capriccio in F-sharp Minor
Tchaikovsky: Grand Sonata in G, Op.37
Chopin: Polonaise-Fantasie in A-flat, Op.61/Waltz in A-flat, Op.42
Josef Hofmann: Kaleidoskop, Op.40 No.4 Shura Cherkassky

Liszt: Piano Concerto No.1 in E-flat Shura Cherkassky/BBC Symphony Orchestra/Norman Del Mar

Beethoven: Piano Sonata in E-flat, Op.27 No.1
Brahms: Paganini Variations, Op.35
Chopin: Scherzo No.1 in B Minor, Op.20/Nocturnes in: D-flat, Op.27 No.2 & E Minor, Op.72 No.1/Polonaise in A-flat, Op.53
Tchaikovsky: "June" from "The Seasons", Op.37b
Brahms: Hungarian Dance No.5
Mozart: Rondo Alla Turca from Sonata No.11, K.331 Shura Cherkassky

An evening well spent with the incomparable Shura Cherkassky. The first block of solos are from a CD of a recital he gave in San Francisco, 18th April, 1982. It's all superb, but the Tchaikovsky Sonata is particularly outstanding, the slow movement being especially moving. The Liszt Concerto is from the Royal Festival Hall, 4th October, 1983, it remains one of the finest performances of this work that I've ever heard, I recorded it live from a radio broadcast and it really is worthy of issuing on CD. The remaining solos are another recital that I recorded from a broadcast, this one given at the Sheldonian Theatre, Oxford, 1st June, 1984. Once again all is splendid, the Chopin Nocturnes being especially beautiful, and the Beethoven Sonata absolutely superb, I think Cherkassky had the measure of this sonata (the "Moonlight's" companion piece!) better than anyone, and this remains my favourite performance of it. A splendid night's listening.


----------



## worov




----------



## hpowders

Granate said:


> *Beethoven*
> Missa Solemnis in D major, Op.123
> *Sol. Gundula Janowitz, Agnes Baltsa, Peter Schreier, José van Dam
> Cond. Herbert von Karajan, SGM, BPO, WC (1975/2014 Remastered Edition)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Beethoven*
> Missa Solemnis in D major, Op.123
> *Sol. Gundula Janowitz, Christa Ludwig, Fritz Wunderlich, Walter Berry
> Cond. Herbert von Karajan, WS, BPO, DG (1966)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Herbert von Karajan and Beethoven are many times a great combination. These two recordings prove that it is more than that. The sound of the DG recording in 1966 is neat, as glossy as the classic Karajan. The Warner recording in 1975 is two levels over it, thanks to the remaster and the soloists like Janowitz and mostly Baltsa. The Warner recording is top, it could be better even than Giulini's with NPO._
> 
> I could appreciate both recordings on excellent sound. The DG one on my laptop this afternoon, and the Warner CDs on my CD player while walking on the beach.


Yes. Herbert von Karajan and Beethoven are very fine, but, I'm curious, have you heard Otto Klemperer's performance of the Missa Solemnis (New Philharmonia Orchestra)? Incredible, IMHO!


----------



## KenOC

hpowders, I used to have an LP of Klemperer conducting the Missa. It was 70 minutes long, in mono, the longest LP I ever saw. What I remember most about it was the incredible amount of inner-groove distortion, and on sides that long the distortion started early!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 4*

Does it get better than this? Well, at least in my little room in my little corner of the world right now, I'd say no.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ravel's Bolero given a hypnotic performance by Celibidache & the Münchner Philharmoniker.* A polarising piece given a polarising performance but I really enjoy it. The subtle build up, the clarity and detail in the playing is excellent. Celibidache leads his musicians to give an impressive performance indeed.

This is another piece with which I have to be in a specific mood for this piece but tonight I certainly am.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Ives
Trio for violin, cello & piano
Clarke
Trio, for violin, violoncello & piano, S. 86
Two Pieces: Lullaby, Midsummer Moon for viola & cello*
The Bekova Sisters [Chandos, 2000]

The Ives trio is a tour de force, a great piece of chamber music. Perhaps this is one for the upper reaches of the new TC piano trios list? But all of these pieces (below) are also very strong.










*
Ligeti
Trio for Violin, Horn and Piano [Hommage à Brahms]*
Saschko Gawriloff (Violin), Marie-Luise Neunecker (French Horn), Pierre-Laurent Aimard (Piano) [Sony, 1998]










*
Kurtag
Hommage à R. Sch., op.15d*
Kim Kashkashian (viola), Robert Levin (piano), Eduard Brunner (clarinet) [ECM. 1995]










*
Saariaho
Cendres, for alto flute, cello & piano *
Wolpe Trio (Lesley Olson, flute; Scott Roller, cello; Susanne Achilles, piano)










*
Ustvolskaya
Trio for Violin, Clarinet and Piano (1949)*
Vera Beths, violin; Harmen de Boer, clarinet; Reinbert de Leeuw, piano [Hat Art, 1992]


----------



## Guest

Quartet No.2










All of disc 2


----------



## Biwa

Vaneyes said:


> Well done. Keep on keeping on.


Looks intriguing. I'll have to find a copy. Luigi's music may require a certain state of mind, but it's a fascinating place to be. 

I've been very impressed with this 2012 recording that features an immersive surround sound mix on BD-A. (It also comes with a standard CD.). On this recording the spatial aspect of the piece is realized to brilliant effect. Also, violinist Miranda Cuckson actually vocalizes during the performance.

Luigi Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura

Miranda Cuckson, violin 
Christopher Burns, electronics









"Caminante, no hay caminos hay que caminar." (Wanderer, there is no way, there is only walking.)


----------



## Biwa

Yoshihiro Kanno (b. 1953):

The Remains of the Light III, "Angel's Ladder" for piano and computer
A Particle of Light for piano and Nambu bell
A Particle of Water for piano and Myochin hibashi
A Particle of Rainbow for piano and Kabuki Orgel
Lunar Rainbow for piano, toy piano and computer
Prelude for Angel for piano

Noriko Ogawa (piano)


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1980, 1993/4.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Traverso said:


> Thank you ,much appreciated. I was looking for another recording (below) and that might be a purchase. I shall search the webb ,again thank you.:tiphat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.nl/itm/Rameau-Oeuvr...1534?hash=item58e339170e:g:bfQAAOSwB4NWyZd 2


I, like you love the Rameau Concerts - especially the first (Coulicam & Livri), and the last (Forqueray and Marais). It's such lavish, yet poignant and human, music.

Perhaps my favorite version is that by Il Giardino Armonico on "Music of the French Baroque"





But needless to say, this is a music video and not an album. 
For CDs, my top is the version by Bruno Procopio/Patrick Bismuth/François Lazarevitch/Emmanuelle Guigues









Close is the Podger/Pinnock/Manson version, and the version contained in Pieter Jan Belder's complete Rameau.
But it's such great music there're plenty of excellent versions floating around!


----------



## Vaneyes

uhohbees said:


> ....
> 
> View attachment 88619
> 
> 
> Heavily into Bach's English Suites at the moment, in particular No. 2 in A minor, BWV 807.


FYI Perahia listeners, he's moving to DG, after many decades with Sony.

http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/gb/artist/perahia/


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel"
Pieces Op.119 "4" Op.117 interlude


----------



## Pugg

​
*LISZT*; A Faust Symphony


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ian Bostridge: The Three Baroque Tenors*

Ian Bostridge (tenor)

The English Consort, Bernard Labadie


----------



## Biwa

George Enescu: Three Piano Suites

Luiza Borac (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
Rossini/ Mozart/ Haydn ; aria's
Frederica von Stade.
Recorded in Rotterdam : "De Doelen"


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*; Concertos for mandolin
_I Musici _


----------



## helenora

*Brahms Clarinet quintet in B minor*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur*

Magda Olivero, Renato Capecchi, Ferranco Ferrari, Mimi Aarden, Franco Ventriglia, Mario Carlin, Elisabeth Lugt, Els de Graaf, Simon van der Geest, Max van Egmond

_The Famous Amsterdam performance 1965_


----------



## worov




----------



## Pugg

Now playing:

​
*Beethoven*; Piano sonatas op.2 1-3
Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Pianoconcert No.1 Six Bagatelles,op.126 für Elise.


----------



## Biwa

Benjamin Britten:

Les Illuminations Op. 18
Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge Op. 10
Serenade For Tenor, Horn and Strings Op. 31

Toby Spence (tenor)
Martin Owen (horn)
Scottish Ensemble
Clio Gould (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

​*Bruch*:Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 26

Bull, O:Cantabile doloroso e Rondo giocoso

*Wieniawski*: Violin Concerto No. 1 in F sharp minor, Op. 14

*Charlie Siem* (violin)

London Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Gourlay


----------



## Granate

hpowders said:


> Yes. Herbert von Karajan and Beethoven are very fine, but, I'm curious, have you heard Otto Klemperer's performance of the Missa Solemnis (New Philharmonia Orchestra)? Incredible, IMHO!





Granate said:


> My next versions will be HvK's MS with DG in the 60s and WC in the 70s, and Gardiner's HIP recording of 1989 for Archiv and ending with Otto Klemperer's "legendary" (duh) recording for WC.


Have patience...  I told here what I was going to listen to because I knew someone like you would ask me for this particular recording.


----------



## Granate

*Mahler*
Symphony No.3 in D minor
*Sol. Birgit Remmert
CBSO Ladies and Youth Chorus
Cond. Simon Rattle, CBSO, WC (1998)*









*Mahler*
Symphony No.3 in D minor
*Sol. Christa Ludwig
New York Choral Artists & Brooklyn Boys Chorus
Cond. Leonard Bernstein, NPO, DG (1987)*









*Weber*
Invitation to the Dance (R. 1958)
*Strauss II *
An der schönen blauen Donau, Op.314
Künsterleben-Waltzer, Op.316
Kaiser-Waltzer, Op.437
(All R.1955)
*Cond. Herbert von Karajan, PO, WC (2014 Remastered Edition)*

*Mozart*
Serenade in G, KV525 "Eine Kleine Nachtmusik" (R.1959)
German Dances in G KV600, 602, 605 (R.1960)
*Schubert*
Symphony No.5 in B flat, D485 (R.1958)
*Schumann*
Symphony No.4 in D minor, Op.120 (R.1957)
*Cond. Herbert von Karajan, BPO, WC (2014 Remastered Edition)*










_The two recordings of the Mahler Symphony No.3 are worth it. The Simon Rattle recording is included in the Mahler: The Complete Works for Warner Classics and he keeps on his own style. Probably the first movements are not very brilliant, and again, he decreases the volume of the lighter parts, I think for a better contrast, but I find it useless. Both the Boys choir section and the Ruhevoll are fantastic, bombastic if it had a term.
Leonard Bernstein is much better though in this DG recording. The sound is very good, as well as the Kräftig and the Comodo, but I do not think the Boy's choir section before the Ruhevoll should be starred by a female chorus (called here as New York Choral Artists). The Ruhevoll is good until the finale strikes in all its glory... and messy brass. The "drone" ending is as good as I always recalled from him, using an organ to help the strings reach the fall of the last second._

I went to the beach today listening to the two CDs by Warner and Karajan you have above. A wrong decision. I did not enjoy any of them except the childlike-glorious German dances by Mozart.


----------



## Guest

From Beethoven to Purcells London.Great pleasure and very well performed by The Parley of Instruments.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saens*: Carnival Of The Animals
*Britten:* The Young Person's Guide To The Orchestra
Boston Pops Orchestra, Arthur Fiedler


----------



## Badinerie

Manxfeeder said:


> Wow, those aren't the cheeriest faces on the planet.












Better?


----------



## Biwa

Luigi Cherubini: Symphony in D major; "Vous voyez de vos fils" from Médée
Ludwig van Beethoven: Ah, Perfido!; Leonore overture I

Maria Bengtsson, soprano
Orchestre de chambre de Lausanne 
Bertrand de Billy (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

​
PROKOFIEV / R. STRAUSS: Violin Sonatas

Zuckerman /Neikrug


----------



## Vasks

*Mayr - Overture to "Gineva di Scozia" (Renzetti/Warner Fonit)
F. J. Haydn - String Quartet #23 (Kodaly/Naxos)
Hummel - Piano Concerto in b minor, Op. 89 (Hough/Chandos)*


----------



## Guest

Brumel and the fine choir from Belgium.Great sonority and still the voices are easy to follow,one can be taken by one gulf and another and another.A great stream of stillness expressed in sound.Miserere...miserere...miserere....


----------



## George O

Johannes Brahms (1833-1897)

Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Handel, op 24
Waltzes, op 39

Leon Fleisher, piano

white label promo on Epic (NYC), from 1957
recorded 1956, solely in mono

5 stars


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn: The Creation*

_Gundula Janowitz, Christa Ludwig, Fritz Wunderlich, Werner Krenn, Walter Berry, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau_

Wiener Singverein & Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Granate

*Rodrigo*
Concierto de Aranjuez
Fantasía para un Gentilhombre
*Sol. Narciso Yepes
Cond Luis Antonio García Navarro, PO, ECO, DG (1980/2012 Remastered Edition)*









*Mozart*
Flute & Harp Concerto in C major, KV299
*Sol. Jean-Pierre Rampal & Lily Laskine*
Clarinet Concerto in A major, KV622
*Sol. Jacques Lancelot
Cond. Jean-François Paillard & Orchestra, Erato/WC (1967/2011 Remastered Edition)*









_It is a delight to listen to Concierto de Aranjuez played by Narciso Yepes in these 1980 recordings for DG, and at times, also the Fantasía. One of my favourite Mozart pieces, however, is spoiled by the poor quality of the Orchestra arranged by Paillard. It does not matter the precense of high-profile figures as Rampal and Laskine, because the Flute and Harp Concerto does not rise as the last time I heard it with Karajan._


----------



## Heliogabo

*Telemann*
_Wasser Overture, for 2 recorders, flute, 2 oboes, bassoon, strings & continuo in C major ("Hamburger Ebb und Fluth"), TWV 55:C3
Concerto for violin, strings & continuo in A major ("Die Relinge"), TWV 51:A4
Overture: Alster Echo, for 4 horns, 2 oboes, bassoon, strings & continuo in F major, TWV 55:F11_

New London Consort
Philip Pickett

Concert of frogs and crows in the last ouverture is one of the most extreme baroque compositions I´ve heard, and Pickett with his consort made it sound like it deserves. Amazing!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2005, 1996.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

CD 1: 
*Schubert* - Fantasy in C major "Wanderer"
Piano Sonata in A minor D 845
Maurizio Pollini, piano.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Was checking out icareifyoulisten.com and stumbled upon this. Music by Stacy Garrop.


----------



## Granate

*Mahler*
Symphony No.4 in G major
*Sol. Helmut Wittek* :devil:
*Cond. Leonard Bernstein, CfOA, DG (1988)*
--
*Mahler*
Symphony No.5
*Cond. Simon Rattle, BPO, WC (2002)*

















_My second listen of the demonised Mahler No.4 by Leonard Bernstein using a boy soprano is three times more fulfilling, after listening to all the previous No.4 recordings. This version can be a bit weird if we are not used to Mahler or we ignore (without or on purpose as I usually do) the lyrics and the description of the fourth movement that Bernstein once did on a concert for young persons on the Anniversary of Mahler in New York. The Concertgebouworkfest Amsterdam plays perfectly all the orchestral movements, with enough weight on the percussions. I think this is now my heading version after Pierre Boulez.

I would have nothing new to add to the Symphony No.5 conducted by Simon Rattle with the Berliner. It is a good version and an easy pass._


----------



## Merl

Neumann nails it


----------



## George O

Enrique Granados (1867-1916): Goyescas part 1

Alicia de Larrocha, piano

on Decca (NYC), from 1955

5 stars

This was the first of three recordings of the Goyescas Suite made by Alicia.

The record was part of the Decca Art=Music Masterpiece Collection. The buyer of the record was invited to send 20 cents (to cover mailing and handling) for a permanent copy of the painting reproduced on the cover, free of advertising matter, suitable for framing.


----------



## Guest

Sir Malcolm Arnold. Symphony No.6 Fantasy Sweeney Todd Tam O'Shanter


----------



## Badinerie

Third lp of the set The third and seventh symphonies. Accompanied by a Very large glass of Dewars.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have been listening to various sections of Mahler's Seventh Symphony on YouTube while doing some housework. This is a Symphony which has eluded me I have to say.

My feelings towards the piece are improving however thanks to two performances.

The first is a live performance from my favourite Mahler interpreter Klaus Tennstedt with the London Philharmonic Orchestra from 1993. 

The second is a the version which may have thrown me off a while ago* - Otto Klemperer and the Philharmonia. 

I put it down to time and listening experience to different composers and styles which has helped me get more from Mahler's Seventh. Appreciating Tennstedt's performance doesn't surprise me too greatly but I found a surprising amount of enjoyment in the sections I heard from Klemperer's recording which really (pleasantly) surprised me.

It is always a pleasure to return to a piece that you don't get a time and find it start to open up you. I think I may have tried to approach the piece to quickly and too far ahead of some Mahler's earlier works and as a result didn't gel with the piece as I am starting to now.

*edit - it was Abbado/Chicago which first threw me which was then compounded by Klemperer. Consequently I tended to neglect the work for some time. I will revisit the Abbado over the weekend, samples from his Lucerne DVD caught my ear and whilst it is a different orchestra it piqued my curiosity in Abbado's direction.


----------



## Vronsky

*Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 (Zimerman & Bernstein)*

Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 in G major, Op. 58
Krystian Zimerman *·* Leonard Bernstein *·* Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra

via YouTube:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Faure, Ravel, Debussy
Piano trios*
The Florestan Trio [Hyperion, 1999]










*Robert Simpson
Trio for violin, cello and piano*
The Lowbury Piano Trio [Hyperion, 1995]










*Robert Simpson
Trio For Horn, Violin & Piano*
Richard Watkins (French Horn), Christopher Green-Armytage (Piano), Pauline Lowbury (Violin) [Hyperion, 1994]


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Walton: Portsmouth Point Overture
Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op.47 (Christopher Bunting - Cello)
Clarke arr. Sir Henry Wood: Trumpet Voluntary (Gordon Webb - Trumpet)
Saint-Saens: Danse Macabre
Gershwin: Cuban Overture
Saint-Saens: Wedding Cake, Op.76 (Gwynneth Pryor - Piano)
Stravinsky: Circus Polka
Wolf-Ferrari: "The Jewels of the Madonna" - Intermezzo
De Falla: Ritual Fire Dance from "El Amor Brujo" London Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Adrian Boult

A delightful record of contrasting pieces from Boult and the LPO that works really well as a programme. The performances are all good, but I must in particular single out the Gershwin Cuban Overture which receives a particularly vivacious and exciting performance of great rhythmic vitality, and also Saint-Saens' Wedding Cake, which is by far the best version I've ever heard, many others go for speed at all costs, but Gwynneth Pryor plays it deliciously (which is, after all, just what a wedding cake should be), and the effect of it all is wholly delightful. The nearest I've heard to come close to this is the old 78 by Yvonne Arnaud, with Barbirolli conducting, but Messrs. Pryor and Boult are really in a league of their own, "Bravo!" indeed!!


----------



## Granate

AClockworkOrange said:


> I have been listening to various sections of Mahler's Seventh Symphony on YouTube while doing some housework. This is a Symphony which has eluded me I have to say.
> 
> My feelings towards the piece are improving however thanks to two performances.
> 
> The first is a live performance from my favourite Mahler interpreter Klaus Tennstedt with the London Philharmonic Orchestra from 1993.
> 
> The second is a the version which may have thrown me off a while ago* - Otto Klemperer and the Philharmonia.
> 
> I put it down to time and listening experience to different composers and styles which has helped me get more from Mahler's Seventh. Appreciating Tennstedt's performance doesn't surprise me too greatly but I found a surprising amount of enjoyment in the sections I heard from Klemperer's recording which really (pleasantly) surprised me.
> 
> It is always a pleasure to return to a piece that you don't get a time and find it start to open up you. I think I may have tried to approach the piece to quickly and too far ahead of some Mahler's earlier works and as a result didn't gel with the piece as I am starting to now.


I totally agree with you!
I still have to listen to the version EMI/WC shortlisted for the Symphony No.7 in Mahler: The complete works: done by Simon Rattle. They must have a very good excuse to have kicked Klemperer's incredible No.7 recording out of the box.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sir Arthur Bliss: Morning Heroes
Sir Charles Groves & the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Chorus with John Weatbrook (Orator)
*
My first listen to a piece which has been waiting it's turn patiently on my playlist. So far I am really enjoying the work, it is receiving an excellent performance.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Granate said:


> I totally agree with you!
> I still have to listen to the version EMI/WC shortlisted for the Symphony No.7 in Mahler: The complete works: done by Simon Rattle. They must have a very good excuse to have kicked Klemperer's incredible No.7 recording out of the box.


Thanks Granate.

I find Rattle to be hit and miss, that said however, he has been winning me over more and more with his Sibelius, Stravinsky and an excellent Brahms Deutsche Requiem with the Berliner Philharmoniker as well as an interesting recording of Schumann's Das Paradies und die Peri with the London Symphony Orchestra.

I have only heard his Mahler 5 & 10 with the Berliners. I cannot comment on the Fifth as I have not heard it in quite a long time (my impression was generally positive if memory serves) but his 10th didn't really gel with me unlike Daniel Harding's with the Wiener Philharmoniker.

I look forward to your thoughts on the Rattle Seventh. Is the recording of Rattle with Bormingham or Berlin?


----------



## Granate

AClockworkOrange said:


> Thanks Granate.
> 
> I find Rattle to be hit and miss, that said however, he has been winning me over more and more with his Sibelius, Stravinsky and an excellent Brahms Deutsche Requiem with the Berliner Philharmoniker as well as an interesting recording of Schumann's Das Paradies und die Peri with the London Symphony Orchestra.
> 
> I have only heard his Mahler 5 & 10 with the Berliners. I cannot comment on the Fifth as I have not heard it in quite a long time (my impression was generally positive if memory serves) but his 10th didn't really gel with me unlike Daniel Harding's with the Wiener Philharmoniker.
> 
> I look forward to your thoughts on the Rattle Seventh. Is the recording of Rattle with Bormingham or Berlin?


I am now hearing from time to time his whole Mahler cycle because I found the No.2 excellent.
I listened today to his No.5 with the Philharmoniker and IMO it is as 'generally positive' as you remember, and I also agree with you about his complete Mahler No.10.

His No.7 is the recording with the CBSO. I also commented here that S. Rattle's complete recording of Das Klagende Lied with the same orchestra is almost perfect. The composition is not on the same level as DLVDE, but Rattle puts it close.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*

I like this one by Harnoncourt.

Harnoncourt and the COE. (Can't find a small enough picture.)


----------



## Granate

*Beethoven*
Missa Solemnis in D major, Op.123
*Sol. Charlotte Margiono, Catherine Robin, William Kendall & Alastair Miles
Cond. John Eliot Gardiner, MC, OReR, Archiv-DG (1990)*
--
*Beethoven*
Missa Solemnis in D major, Op.123
*Sol. Elisabeth Söderström, Marga Höffgen, Waldemar Kmentt & Martti Talvela
Cond. Otto Klemperer, NPC&O, WC (1966/2012 Remastered Edition)*

















_Last recordings of this slight MS marathon. I understand why JE Gardiner's HIP recording is well-loved. It is a very fine approach which has as a highlight the texture of the smaller Monteverdi Choir, shining all over the Kyrie. The rest is very good.
And then, Klemperer plays on the game of grandeur. Everything sounds big on this recording. The soloists may not be on the level of Karajan's 1975 recording for EMI/WC, but the NP Chorus fills all the corners of the space. I do not feel the same surprise as I had with Giulini's version, but the Remastering is perfect for that. For me, it is a tie between this version and Carlo Maria Giulini._

1st. Klemperer NPO 1966
1st. Giulini NPO 1975
3rd. Karajan BPO 1975
4th. Gardiner OReR 1990
5th. Karajan BPO 1966


----------



## pmsummer

SIXXES
_Music from the Acoustic Neighbourhood_
*John Cage, Richard Cornell, Lee Santana, Martha Bishop, Christian Wolff*
Lee Santana - archlute
Hille Perl - viol
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Mozart
Piano Trios
No. 3 in B flat major, K. 502
No. 4 in E major, K. 542
No. 5 in C major, K. 548*
Anne-Sophie Mutter, Daniel Müller-Schott, André Previn [DG, 2006]










*Tchaikovsky
Piano Trio in A Minor, Op. 50
Anton Arensky
Piano Trio No. 1 in D Minor, Op. 32*
The Rembrandt Trio [Dorian, 1991]










*
Schubert
Piano Trio No. 1 in B flat major, D898
Notturno in E flat major, D897
Piano Trio Movement in B flat major, D28*
The Florestan Trio [Hyperion, 2001]









*

Bridge
Piano Trio No. 1 (Phantasie trio) in C minor
Piano Trio No. 2
Nine miniatures for Piano Trio*
Jack Liebeck (Violin); Alexander Chaushian ('Cello); Ashley Wass (Piano) [Naxos, 2008]










*
Brahms 
Piano Trio No. 1 in B major, Op. 8*
Nicholas Angelich, Gautier Capuçon, Renaud Capuçon [Virgin, 2004]


----------



## Guest

No. 84 and 85. Got this wonderful 4-disc set for $1.98!


----------



## Vronsky

*Shostakovich: Jazz Suite, Piano Concerto, Suite for Variety Stage Orchestra (Chailly)*










Dmitri Shostakovich: 
Jazz Suite No. 1
Piano Concerto No. 1 (Concerto for Piano, Trumpet and Strings)
Suite for Variety Stage Orchestra
Tahiti Trot (Tea for Two)
Ronald Brautigam *·* Peter Masseurs *·* Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra *·* Ricardo Chailly


----------



## KenOC

Prokofiev's Piano Sonata No. 2, Boris Berman. A much bigger sonata than its 18-minute playing time suggests.


----------



## D Smith

Schumann: Piano Trios Nos. 1, 2 & 3. Beaux Arts. Amazing how many people are listening to Piano Trios, isn't it? This is a superb set of three of my favourite trios. Recommended.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to this awesome cd from naxos rooster called* aurum and argentum *: music of the Habsbourgh, i just finnish lisening to this whit my buddy joel, im poppular i have quite fews goods friends.He did like this and i noticed how good the cd was, to be honnest , the first time it did not reach me or get my attention but now i find this fantastic.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Honegger*: Pastorale d'ete (1920), w. LPO/Herrmann. Recorded December 21, 1970, Kingsway Hall, London.






Related:

http://www.bernardherrmann.org/articles/misc-nature/

http://www.bernardherrmann.org/articles/interview-damato/


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*
> 
> I like this one by Harnoncourt.
> 
> Harnoncourt and the COE. (Can't find a small enough picture.)


----------



## Vaneyes

Live at Philharmonie, May 2001.


----------



## Pugg

Starting with :

*Schumann*; Cello Concerto.
Yo-Yo Ma.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Diabelli Variations, Op. 120

Igor Levit (piano)


----------



## ProudSquire

*William Bolcom*

*Duo Fantasy for Violin and Piano*


----------



## tortkis

Saint Saëns: Trios pour piano - Trio Wanderer (harmonia mundi, 2005)


----------



## Biwa

Organ Treasures

Mattias Wager


----------



## Pugg

Biwa said:


> View attachment 88727
> 
> 
> Organ Treasures
> 
> Mattias Wager


Pure organ sound or special sound effects on the CD?


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms ; German requiem*
Lucia Popp/ Wolfang Brendel.
Sinopoli conducting


----------



## Pugg

​
*Khachaturian*: Symphony No. 2 'The Bell' in e minor

Three Concert Arias
Julia Bauer (soprano)

Robert Schumann Philharmonie, Frank Beermann


----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

​
*Itzhak Perlman: Concertos from my childhood.*

Accolay:Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor

Bériot, C-A:Scène de Ballett, Op. 100

Rieding: Violin Concerto in B flat, Op. 35

Seitz, F: Schuler-Konzert No. 2, Op. 13

Viotti:Violin Concerto No. 22 in A minor, G97

Itzhak Perlman (violin)

The Juilliard Orchestra, Lawrence Foster


----------



## Haydn man

My wife bought me the Decca Analogue Years box set which I am slowly working my way through
This caught my eye as I have never heard any of these pieces before


----------



## Biwa

Pugg said:


> Pure organ sound or special sound effects on the CD?


It's a standard organ recital, not special sound effects.

Program:

Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
1. Toccata & Fugue in D. Minor
2. Jesus bleibet meine Freude
3. Sinfonia, from Cantata 29
4. Air

Cesar Franck (1822-1890)
5. Piece Heroique

Charles Ives (1874-1954)
6. Variations on "America"

Gabriel Pierne (1863-1937)
Trois pieces op 29:
7. Prelude
8. Cantilene
9. Scherzando de concert

Sigfrid Karg-Elert (1877-1937)
10. Valse Mignonne op 142:2

Charles-Marie Widor (1844-1937)
11. Toccata from Symphony no 5


----------



## Haydn man

Kontrapunctus said:


> No. 84 and 85. Got this wonderful 4-disc set for $1.98!


Go get the rest right now


----------



## Dr Johnson

AClockworkOrange said:


> I have been listening to various sections of Mahler's Seventh Symphony on YouTube while doing some housework. This is a Symphony which has eluded me I have to say.
> 
> My feelings towards the piece are improving however thanks to two performances.
> 
> The first is a live performance from my favourite Mahler interpreter Klaus Tennstedt with the London Philharmonic Orchestra from 1993.
> 
> The second is a the version which may have thrown me off a while ago* - Otto Klemperer and the Philharmonia.
> 
> I put it down to time and listening experience to different composers and styles which has helped me get more from Mahler's Seventh. Appreciating Tennstedt's performance doesn't surprise me too greatly but I found a surprising amount of enjoyment in the sections I heard from Klemperer's recording which really (pleasantly) surprised me.
> 
> It is always a pleasure to return to a piece that you don't get a time and find it start to open up you. I think I may have tried to approach the piece to quickly and too far ahead of some Mahler's earlier works and as a result didn't gel with the piece as I am starting to now.
> 
> *edit - it was Abbado/Chicago which first threw me which was then compounded by Klemperer. Consequently I tended to neglect the work for some time. I will revisit the Abbado over the weekend, samples from his Lucerne DVD caught my ear and whilst it is a different orchestra it piqued my curiosity in Abbado's direction.


The 7th was the first Mahler symphony I heard (Michael Halász, Polish National SO, Naxos) and it grabbed me form the first listen.

Later, when I read various bits about it, it surprised me that it was described as "difficult".

Perhaps my complete lack of formal training means I am unaware of the difficulties.

I'm glad that you are beginning to enjoy it.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi; La Forza del Destino 1952*

Milanov - Tucker - Warren - Hines - Miller
Fritz Stiedry.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Dr Johnson said:


> The 7th was the first Mahler symphony I heard (Michael Halász, Polish National SO, Naxos) and it grabbed me form the first listen.
> 
> Later, when I read various bits about it, it surprised me that it was described as "difficult".
> 
> Perhaps my complete lack of formal training means I am unaware of the difficulties.
> 
> I'm glad that you are beginning to enjoy it.


Thanks. To be honest, I did wonder if my difficulties stemmed from a lack of formal training in music. I don't believe this to be the case however. With a number of pieces it has simply come down to the timing of me hearing them - this being one of them.


----------



## Ingélou

A bit of renaissance dance music is the perfect restorative to the angst & the argy-bargy.
Let's hear it for the jewelled kaleidoscope of beauty. 
Order - order!


----------



## Poodle

I'm listen Mozart


----------



## Ingélou

Carries me out of time. :angel:


----------



## worov




----------



## Pugg

​Sill beautiful weather, so :

*Vivaldi: The Four Seasons*

Gidon Kremer (violin)

London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Biwa

Poodle said:


> I'm listen Mozart


Anything in particular?


----------



## worov

Well, I must say that Mozart wrote some very nice things. I like many of his pieces. Currently listening to this :


----------



## Pugg

​
*CHOPIN *; Polonaise-fantaisie • Études, op.10/1 & 12 • Ballade No.4


----------



## Pugg

​
*Canteloube: Songs of the Auvergne*

Disc 1

_Kiri te Kanawa _(soprano)

English Chamber Orchestra, Jeffrey Tate


----------



## Vasks

*Alonso-Crespo - Overture to "Juana, la loca" (composer/Ocean)
Ginastera - String Quartet #3 (Lyric/ASV)
Villa-Lobos - Genesis (Duarte/Marco Polo)*


----------



## Biwa

p

Maggio Valente - Ensemble Micrologus


----------



## George O

John Taverner (c. 1490-1545)

all his hits, including
Missa Mater Christi sanctissima

The Sixteen / Harry Christophers
with Fretwork on viols

CD on Hyperion (London), from 1993


----------



## Pugg

​
*Grofe: Grand Canyon and Mississippi Suites*

Grofe: Grand Canyon Suite

Mississippi Suite

Herbert, V: Cello Concerto No. 2 in E minor, Op. 30

Georges Miquelle (cello)

Eastman-Rochester Orchestra, Howard Hanson


----------



## Taggart

Telemann Wind Concertos disc 23 of










Intelligent and elegant - very civilised music.


----------



## Haydn man

Something of an American theme to my listening at present, typified by this disc


----------



## Guest

Telemann Pariser Quartets


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini: Madama Butterfly*

Angela Gheorghiu (Butterfly), Jonas Kaufmann (Pinkerton), Enkelejda Shkosa (Suzuki), Fabio Capitanucci (Sharpless), Gregory Bonfatti (Goro) & Raymond Aceto (Bonzo)

Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano.


----------



## worov




----------



## Ingélou

Philip Glass: Glassworks (on YouTube)










Out of my usual comfort zone - but I like it...


----------



## worov




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1979, 1978.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Guest

CD 5


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994, 1960 - '77.


----------



## Granate

Vaneyes said:


> Live at Philharmonie, May 2001.


Is this version better than his recording with the CSO? I want to try him on the No.7 and now I am confused.

*Mahler*
Symphony No.6 in A minor
*Cond. Simon Rattle, CBSO, WC (1990)*









*Mahler*
Symphony No.7 in E minor (Live recording)
*Cond. Simon Rattle, CBSO, WC (1992)*









_More fine wine Rattle recordings with the City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra for Gustav Mahler. I am noticing that he remains safe in his style and his orchestra, something that probably does not work for No.6 but does wonders with No.7. I still do not find justified that this first-class, consistently good recording is better than Klemperer's massive recording to feature on the Warner compilation. Another issue and a reason is that, while Simon Rattle plays the symphony in 77:12 minutes, Klemperer's studio lasts for 100:38, meaning another CD. Anyways, Rattle's No.2 and Klemperer's No.7 are extraordinary Mahler recordings that stay out of that precious box because of time issues._

I am liking Rattle's set just a bit less than Pierre Boulez, but both are really good and regular!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Bela Bartok: String Quartet # 5

Novak Quartet


----------



## Badinerie

Sibelius. LP 4 of the set. Headphones on though. Love the Fourth Symphony. right now in the first movement, its reminding me of the end of the Aliens movie Heh! Glass of Old Pulteny providing the atmosphere...


----------



## worov




----------



## deprofundis

i will be lisening to my old cds since nothing came up in the ordering, so i have this fabuleous *graindelavoix cd of Ockeghem *his missa caput, great cd like i told you allready, great flavored rendition of Ockeghem missa caput maybe not for purist but
quite enjoyable and well executed, i was move by this album like none other, it came alive in a grandiose way whit grandeur..
utter greatness, i recommend this cd to Ockeghem starter or newbies if you preffered, this is mandatory for you ,do you trust me
try this cd give me feedback if you like it, i promess you one heck of a visceral trip trough the early renaissance , you will feel like you were there,be projected in time and space(kind of) i was mezmerized by this offering.


----------



## Guest

Badinerie said:


> Sibelius. LP 4 of the set. Headphones on though. Love the Fourth Symphony. right now in the first movement, its reminding me of the end of the Aliens movie Heh! Glass of Old Pulteny providing the atmosphere...


The bottle is almost empty.


----------



## worov




----------



## Badinerie

Traverso said:


> The bottle is almost empty.


The dewars is...The Pulteney is full


----------



## Guest

It is good to see that there is still something worthwhile.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

A little shift from Mahler tonight into *Shostakovich*. *Symphonies Nos.9 & 10 performed by Rudolf Batshai & the WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln. 
*
The more I listen to Barshai, the more I find my preferences shifting strongly in his direction. These recordings as as close to perfection as I have heard. Great clarity, atmosphere and feel from all who perform magnificently.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 2*


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Badinerie said:


> Sibelius. LP 4 of the set. Headphones on though. Love the Fourth Symphony. right now in the first movement, its reminding me of the end of the Aliens movie Heh! Glass of Old Pulteny providing the atmosphere...


Coincidentally, I'm deeply in Sibelius 4 too, the Inkinen/NZ Symphony Orch recording. A vast brooding soundscape that makes the listener feel tiny and irrelevant. How did he do that with such a minimalist piece that hardly raises its voice?


----------



## Guest

Concerto. No.5:










Symphony No. 86:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Clara Schumann
Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 17

Wolfgang Rihm
Fremde Szenen III*
Trio Boulanger {Ars Produktion, 2009]










*
Mendelssohn
Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor Op 49
Smetana
Piano Trio in G minor, Op 15*
Pro Arte Trio [BIS, 1977]










*Wolfgang Rihm
Piano Trio*
Trio Lorca [You Tube]

*Fremde Szenen I-III* for Piano Trio
Beethoven Trio Ravensburg [cpo, 1995]


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Debussy: Preludes Complete/Estampes/Images 1 and 2 Walter Gieseking

Time spent in the company of Debussy and Walter Gieseking is never wasted.


----------



## millionrainbows

Vivaldi wrote hundreds of concertos, mostly for violins or combinations thereof, but when he wrote a cello sonata, I take note, especially when it is in a minor key. The Cello Sonata in B minor is a good example.















​


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Gustav Mahler: Symphony # 6 in A minor

Maurice Abravanel, Utah Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Merl

Not played this for ages but that 9th is so good.


----------



## millionrainbows

Cumberland Suite: The Cumberland Wind Quintet. I collect wind quintet music, and this is a nice collection. From Tennessee? I would not have expected music so fresh, contemporary, and invigorating.


----------



## Biwa

Jean-Philippe Rameau: Castor et Pollux (suite)
Jean-Féry Rebel: Les Élémens (suite)

l'Orfeo Barockorchester
Michi Gaigg (conductor)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

K. Szymanowski: Symphony no. 3 "Song of the Night














I'll be playing this in October at my school.  The closest thing to Scriabin I've ever heard! Positively _reeks _of Mysterium.


----------



## Sonata




----------



## Guest

Op.1--wonderful playing and sound.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to* Hildegard von Bingen *a fraulen a nun from germany, some people find her work overated has you will notice i have personnaly a couples of cd of Hildegarde works, tonight im lisening to one of my uttermost favorite releasedd of von Bingen...
and it's not the fabuleous Jordi savall released no, it's  mariage entre le ciel et la terre on _jade_ record probably a french cd, it was one heck of a suprise when i bough it, but there is more after this awesome cd i will lisen to a _brilliant_ offering of Von Bingen
called o orczchis ecclesia the singer on this cd is mind blowing and the cd was a bargainer.So my verdict most be some record of Hildegard von Bingen(saint) deserve a lisen or to be bought has quintessencial.i dig the afored mention mention record since it has a wonderful set of exotic instruments that embelished the music, the naxos offerings did not reach me like these cds,and to concluded modernized music of hildegard on angel record called vision may sound a bit kitsh seem like an odd mix of enigma and Hildegard purist will hate this, im neutral but it's not my favorite of her's.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1960 (Brahms), 1987 (Brahms).


----------



## Vaneyes

Granate said:


> ....Is this version {w. BPO} better than his {Abbado M7} recording with the CSO? I want to try him on the No.7 and now I am confused....


Yes, I think it is. But of course you should hear both.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*; Piano sonatas D.958/D.960
Christian Zacharias.


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


>


I do think she's getting higher on your playlist very soon.


----------



## Pugg

​
Albéniz: Triana (from Iberia, book 2)
Féte-dieu à Séville from Iberia

Falla:El Amor Brujo

Leontyne Price (soprano)

Dances from "The Three Cornered Hat"

La vida breve: Interlude & Dance

Granados:Goyescas (opera): Intermezzo

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner


----------



## SixFootScowl

Just back from a vacation to Indiana, Kansas, Missouri, and Arkansas, Here is what I listened to for the eight days (in order listened to):

Meistersinger sung in English 
Barber of Seville Gruberova
Barber of Seville Peters 
Mahler symphonies 1-9 (Bernstein 1960s) 
Maria Stuarda Gruberova 
Mahler 8 (Mahlerfest recording)
Mendelssohn symphonies 1, 5, 4, and 3
Saint Saens 5 symphonies 
Berwald complete symphonies
Louise Farrenc complete symphonies
Daughter of the Regiment Gruberova
Martha in English
Flying dutchman Sinopoli
Flying dutchman Klemperer live
Mahler 6 Levine
Anna Bolena Sills
Roberto Devereux Sills
Elisabetta Al Castello Di Kenilworth Devia
Rossini: Elisabetta, Regina D'Inghilterra
I Puritani Sills
Mendelssohn Elijah in English
Mendelssohn Symphonies 1, 5, 4, 3
Mahler 1, 3,4,5 Levine
Beethoven 1-9 Toscanini ~1950


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler; Symphony no 9*
Rafael Kubelick


----------



## Pugg

​
*Weber*: Konzertstück in F minor, Op. 79 for piano & orchestra

Mikhail Pletnev (piano)

Der Freischütz Overture
Abu Hassan Overture
Oberon Overture
Der Beherrscher der Geister, J122: Overture
Invitation to the Dance, Op. 65
Die Drei Pintos: Entr'acte
Euryanthe Overture

Russian National Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev


----------



## helenora

Today I'm in Handel, Vivaldi and Porpora


----------



## worov




----------



## Pugg

​*Berlioz*: L'Enfance du Christ

Romeo & Juliette ( highlights)

Victoria De Los Angeles/ Nicolai Gedda et al.

Cluytens /Guilini conducting.


----------



## worov




----------



## Granate

*R. Strauss*
Metamorphosen, for 23 solo strings
Tod und Verklärung, Op.24
*Cond. Herbert von Karajan, BPO, DG (1983)*









*Mahler*
Symphony No.7 (Live recording)
*Cond. Claudio Abbado, BPO, DG (2002)*









_On the first place, a marvellous Strauss poem conducted by Karajan as it is Death and Transfiguration for orchestra. Metamorphosen is also good but I do not like the recording sound of the strings. I still prefer way more John Barbirolli's version for EMI/WC.
I think this live performance of the No.7 by Abbado is also really good, with the same virtues as Simon Rattle. I now will listen to his CSO recording and compare with Bernstein for DG._


----------



## worov




----------



## Pugg

​
*Auber*:
Le Cheval de bronze: Overture
Fra Diavolo Overture
Masaniello Overture

*Suppe*:
Die schöne Galathée Overture
Pique Dame Overture
Leichte Kavallerie Overture
Dichter und Bauer Overture
Ein Morgen, ein Mittag, ein Abend in Wien Overture
Boccaccio Overture

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, *Paul Paray*


----------



## Andolink

*F. J. Haydn*: _Symphonies 78 in C minor_ & _79 in F major_










*Bela Bartok*: _String Quartet No. 3_










*Allan Pettersson*: _Symphony No. 11_


----------



## Guest

I like to express my feelings of frustration here,I can't stand any longer the hypocrisy of some forum members.Therefore I have decided to say goodbuye and leave this forum.I can't go in detail in this without compromising other members so I stay quiet.


----------



## worov

Traverso said:


> I like to express my feelings of frustration here,I can't stand any longer the hypocrisy of some forum members.Therefore I have decided to say goodbuye and leave this forum.I can't go in detail in this without compromising other members so I stay quiet.


I am sad to read this. I have read many of your posts and have enjoyed them. You will be missed.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch*: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 9

Swedish Dances, Op. 63
Dene Olding (violin), Piers Lane (piano) &

Piano Quintet in G minor, Op. post

Piers Lane (piano)

Goldner String Quartet


----------



## Sonata

Lohengrin is really clicking with me lately


----------



## Pugg

​*The age of Bel Canto*. ( disk 1)

_Dame Joan Sutherland/ Marilyn Horne/ Richard Conrad _


----------



## Granate

*Mahler*
Symphony No.7
*Cond. Claudio Abbado, CSO, DG (1984)*
--
*Mahler*
Symphony No.7
*Cond. Leonard Bernstein, NYPO, DG (1985)*
















_Between the Berliner Philharmoniker live performance and this early studio recording with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra, *Abbado* makes a fantastic recording with the latter. The power of the CSO elevates the majority of the score and makes it grand, not so misterious as many others read, and are probably right. The CSO recording heads the No.7 rank complementing Klemperer's massive recording for EMI (80 vs. 100 minutes).
On the other hand, the DG Leonard Bernstein recording is under many other versions, probably on the level of Tennstedt during the last Mahler challenge. He and the New York Philharmonic were on an average level since the beginning of the Symphony. I recall his first recording with sony of the No.7 to be much better._


----------



## Pugg

​*Greta Bradman; My hero.*


----------



## Vasks

*Carter - Symphonia: sum fluxae pretium spei (Knussen/DG)*


----------



## Vronsky

*Dvořák: New World Symphony (Fritz Reiner & Chicago Symphony)*










Antonín Dvořák: New World Symphony
Fritz Reiner *·* Chicago Symphony


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Mosè in Egitto
*
Ruggero Raimondi (Mosè), Siegmund Nimsgern (Faraone), June Anderson (Elcia), Ernesto Palacio (Osiride), Zehava Gal (Amaltea), Salvatore Fisichella (Aronne), Sandra Browne (Amenosi), Keith Lewis (Mambre)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus & Philharmonia Orchestra, Claudio Scimone.


----------



## Merl

This little beauty slipped under the radar upon release and never gets a mention when people discuss their favourite set of Slavonic Dances but it's an excellent performance (if not for everyone). I've always loved it. Segerstam doesn't bring out the dance rhythms as well as Szell but the chamber orchestra has real drive, is recorded beautifully and conveys the excitement of the dances very well. It's so neglected I could hardly get a decent picture off the internet (and have never seen an official review for it).


----------



## Retyc

Akira Nishimura - After Glow (Works for Violin and Orchestra)


----------



## Granate

*Hélène Grimaud*
Water (Piano works by Albeniz · Berio · Debussy · Fauré · Janacek · Liszt · Ravel · Takemitsu
Transitions by Nitin Sawhney)
*Deutsche Grammophon (2016)*









*Mahler*
Symphony No.8
*Sol. Christine Brewer, Juliane Banse, Soile Isokoski, Birgit Remmert, Jane Henschel, Jon Villars, David Wilson-Johnson, John Relyea
London Symphony Chorus, City of Birmimgham Symphony Chorus & Youth Chorus, Toronto Children's Chorus
Cond. Simon Rattle, CBSO, WC (2005)*









_Ok piano pieces by Grimaud. Just an entertaining album about what I am not into: Piano recitals. My favourite was Ravel's Jeux d'eau.
And a dissapointing recording of Simon Rattle and Symphony No.8. I only recall Abbado's and the Berliner Philharmoniker being worse._


----------



## worov




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2006.


----------



## starthrower

I wasn't looking for this on YouTube, but she is quite lovely, and she plays great!


----------



## Guest

I decided to stay on the forum.It did not feel good so I changed my mind because I was still looking to for new posts.
The withdrawal was short but it has certainly to do with the brooding atmosphere (sometimes) here on the forum.
Live and let live,I don't like to spend more words on this,so I am here to stay.
I like to be here in a friendly atmosphere,if you like Schonberg it is okay with me.I you do not like it and make jokes about it that is also o.k. with me as long it is in a friendly tone and not harsh.
Live is short ,let us not waste it in idle arguments.:tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

Good to see you back. Life is short when there is so much good music of all eras to enjoy. Let's listen to the music and be happy.


----------



## Merl

Traverso said:


> I decided to stay on the forum.It did not feel good so I changed my mind because I was still looking to for new posts.
> The withdrawal was short but it has certainly to do with the brooding atmosphere (sometimes) here on the forum.
> Live and let live,I don't like to spend more words on this,so I am here to stay.
> I like to be here in a friendly atmosphere,if you like Schonberg it is okay with me.I you do not like it and make jokes about it that is also o.k. with me as long it is in a friendly tone and not harsh.
> Live is short ,let us not waste it in idle arguments.:tiphat:


Good! I always value your opinion.


----------



## Guest

I spend the hot and humid afternoon with Telemann's "Tafelmusik". It is less "teutonic" than with Musica Antiqua and that is not a bad thing.The playing is fresh ,sweet and galant.


----------



## Guest

Ein musikalischer spass,Boskovsky,wienerisch and with a nostalgic touch of something wich is gone.


----------



## worov

Traverso said:


> I decided to stay on the forum.It did not feel good so I changed my mind because I was still looking to for new posts.
> The withdrawal was short but it has certainly to do with the brooding atmosphere (sometimes) here on the forum.
> Live and let live,I don't like to spend more words on this,so I am here to stay.
> I like to be here in a friendly atmosphere,if you like Schonberg it is okay with me.I you do not like it and make jokes about it that is also o.k. with me as long it is in a friendly tone and not harsh.
> Live is short ,let us not waste it in idle arguments.:tiphat:


Glad you're back.


----------



## jim prideaux

Ivan Fischer and the Budapest Festival Orch. performing the Dvorak 'Legends'.......

today I had the first opportunity to listen to Chung and the VPO performing the same composer's 3rd and 7th Symphonies.....lived up to expectations, vivid DG recording and 'driven' interpretations!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Exploring more *Kurt Weill *with my first listen to a Harmonia Mundi recording *featuring Brigitte Fassbaender (Mezzo), Cord Garben (Piano/Conductor) and the Radio-Philharmonie Hannover des NDR et al. *performing Die Sieben Todsünden and a number of Songs.

I have started with the songs featuring Fassbaender & Garben providing Piano accompaniment and I am truly enjoying these songs so far.


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay here what im into for tonight buzy program,* Gesualdo madrigals *marathon one to six 7 cds on naxos, i had almost forgot how Gesualdo music were, now i'M revisiting his precious madrigals. Tell me something i dont know why but i preffer is earlier madrigals to his more experimental one, i dont know why.


----------



## Guest

Liszt Venezia e Napoli
Les jeux d'eau a la d'Este
Benediction de Dieu dans la solitude
Ballade No.2


----------



## worov




----------



## Vronsky

*Dvořák: Cello Concerto & Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" (Queyras)*










Antonín Dvořák: Cello Concerto & Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky"
Jean-Guihen Queyras *·* Isabelle Faust *·* Alexander Melnikov *·* The Prague Philharmonie *·* Jiří Bělohlávek


----------



## Granate

*Mahler*
Symphony No.9
*Cond. Simon Rattle, WPO, WC (1998)*









*Bruckner*
Te Deum
10 Motets
150. Psalm
*Sol. Maria Stader, Sieglinde Wagner, Ernst Haefliger, Peter Lagger, Richard Holm
Cond. Eugen Jochum, CdBR, CdDOB, BPO, DG (1967-1971)*









_Yet another ok-average recording of Simon Rattle from his Mahler set. I do not know if his live BPO version beats it, but since I had found all my Symphony standalones from Symphony No.5, I just hoped Rattle to have good, or even very good recordings like the No.5, No.6, No.7... and it stopped at No.8. It is only DLVDE left and No.10 was already listened. I still think that he, together with the CSBO is a good Mahler interpreter in his music. As analytic as Pierre Boulez, but also, sometimes as powerful as Rafael Kubelík.

Moving on, the delighful Te Deum by Bruckner, conducted by Eugen Jochum, has its major advantage in the quality of the State Opera of Berlin Chorus and the acoustics they reach, but yet, never surpasses the silk and portentuous sound Herbert von Karajan got from his two DG recordings. After that, the 10 motets are a pleasure to listen to: less ambitious than the Te Deum, but equally elevating._


----------



## Guest

I ordered this CD after reading about it on another forum. (*gasp*--yes, there are other classical music forums out there!) Anyway, I listened to Symphony No.2--my, what a dark and intense work. Those who like Schoenberg's tonal period would probably enjoy it. (It's even angstier.) Good but a little bright sound.


----------



## George O

Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov (1844-1908)

La Nuit de Noel (Christmas Eve) - Suite
Sadko - Musical Picture
Le Vol du Bourbon (Flight of the Bumble-Bee) from Tale of Tsar Saltan
Chanson Russe (Dubinushka)

L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande / Ernest Ansermet

on London (NYC; record made in England); from 1958
recorded 1957


----------



## pmsummer

ALPHA AND OMEGA
*Antony Pitts*
Tonus Peregrinus
_
Hyperion_


----------



## Biwa

Pachelbel: Complete Organ Works I -

Christie/Schmitt/Essl/Belotti (organ)


----------



## Vaneyes

Followup:

I recently sampled Alstaedt's CPE Bach (Hyperion), and gave it a glowing recommendation here. Sending it to the head of the line for these recorded works.










I was interested in seeing forthcoming reviews.

The Hurwitzer expressed, "CD from Hell." Gramophone countered with, "A great listen."

Maybe the finest review comes from Tom Huizenga, The Washington Post...

"The music's raw emotions and restless energy deliver both a soundtrack for overstimulated lives and a glimpse of one of the 18th-century's most cutting-edge composers."

https://www.washingtonpost.com/ente...476cf8-79e7-11e6-beac-57a4a412e93a_story.html


----------



## helenora

since yesterday listening Lully's music


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert;* Symphony "The Great"
V.P. Riccardo Muti


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Ein musikalischer spass,Boskovsky,wienerisch and with a nostalgic touch of something wich is gone.


Vienna like it use to be ( from hear say)


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> I ordered this CD after reading about it on another forum. (*gasp*--yes, there are other classical music forums out there!) Anyway, I listened to Symphony No.2--my, what a dark and intense work. Those who like Schoenberg's tonal period would probably enjoy it. (It's even angstier.) Good but a little bright sound.


I personally find it almost "romantic" borrowed stuff from other composers.


----------



## Pugg

​
BEETHOVEN: Violin Concerto, Romances nos. 1 & 2 
Chicago SO / Barenboim


----------



## Biwa

Hugo Kaun (1863-1932)

Octet
String Quintet
Piano Quintet

Berolina Ensemble


----------



## regenmusic

*J.C.F. Fischer Harpsichord Works, William Christie*

J.C.F. Fischer Harpsichord Works, William Christie


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

regenmusic said:


> J.C.F. Fischer Harpsichord Works, William Christie


Could I ever live without the Chaconne from Euterpe and the Passacaglia from Uranie? Nope!
(Although I do prefer them on organ)


----------



## Pugg

​
_Prelude to a Kiss
_
*Renée Fleming* (Soprano),_ Plácido Domingo _(Tenor)
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## senza sordino

This week so far:
Schumann Symphonies 1-4, Overtures Genoveva and Manfred
View attachment 88757


Mendelssohn Piano trio no 2 in Cm and Lalo Piano Trio 
View attachment 88758


Smetena and Chopin Piano Trios
View attachment 88759


----------



## WarmWater

Gabriel Fauré, Nocturne no. 1 in E-flat minor, op. 33.


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven ; Piano concerto 5*
Serkin/ Bernstein.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ramirez, A: Misa Criolla*

Navidad en Verano
Navidad Nuestra

José Carreras (tenor)

Coral Salvé de Laredo, Sociedad Coral de Bilbao, José Luis Ocejo, Damián Sanchez


----------



## Ariasexta

The 4 published cantatas by Johann Philipp Krieger(1647-1725), and 3 sonatas recorded here were also published by the composer during his lifetime. The cantatas are his later works, catering to the emerging tastes of late 17th century and early 18th century, very straighforward, simple compositions. I cannot agree with the commentor of this disc on US Amazon site about this disc. I consider these works as french influenced(comedie/tragedie en musique), like Philipp Heinrich Erlebachs(1657-1715) music. 







Some recent rediscovery of unknown vocal and keyboard repertoir by Christian Flor(1626-1697), except for the works by the more famous Dietrich Beck(1623-1679), all Flors works are recorded for the first time in this disc(World Premiere Recording).
Recommended.


----------



## worov




----------



## Pugg

*Vinyl*

**​*

*
*Verdi: Un ballo in maschera

*

Plácido Domingo (Riccardo), Piero Cappuccilli (Renato), Martina Arroyo (Amelia), Fiorenza Cossotto (Ulrica), Reri Grist (Oscar), Giorgio Giorgetti (Silvano), Gwynne Howell (Samuele), Richard Van Allan (Tom), Kenneth Collins (Un Giudice)

New Philharmonia Orchestra, Chorus of the Royal Opera House Covent Garden, Haberdashers' Aske's School Girls Choir, Riccardo Muti

studio recording, 1975 on vinyl


----------



## Guest

Dowland and his second book of songs,back to the golden years of Emma Kirkby .


----------



## Guest

Mozart piano sonata K46d K46e K279 K280 K281 K282


----------



## Vronsky

*Parisian Ballets: Sauget, Ropartz, Lalo, Milhaud (Vancouver Orchestra & Daniel Swift)*










Parisian Ballets
Henri Sauget: Les Forains; La nuit; La cigale et la fourmi
Joseph Guy Ropartz: Sérénade pour strings
Edouard Lalo: Deux aubades
Darius Milhaud: Trois rag-caprices, Op. 78
CBC Vancouver Orchestra *·* Daniel Swift


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann; Ashkenazy*

Kreisleriana op. 16

Piano Sonata No.2 in G minor, Op.22


----------



## Pugg

​
Dvorák: The Noonday Witch, Op. 108
Dvorák: Symphony No. 8 in G Major, Op. 88


----------



## Biwa

Arvo Pärt:

Veni creator, The Deer's Cry, Psalom, Most Holy Mother of God, Solfeggio, My heart's in the highlands, Peace upon you Jerusalem, Ein Wallfahrtslied, Morning Star, Stabat Mater

Theatre of Voices
Ars Nova Copenhagen
NYYD Quartet
Christopher Bowers-Broadbent (organ)
Paul Hillier (artistic director)


----------



## Andolink

*Max Reger*: _Cello Sonata in A minor, Op. 116_


----------



## Atrahasis

*Schnittke - Requiem - Credo*


----------



## Guest

Jean Baptiste Lully


----------



## Marc

Beethoven, _Diabelli Variations_, op. 120.
Maurizio Pollini, piano.

Never a dull moment, sometimes maybe a bit too straightforward, but a great disc to start the weekend.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler; Symphony no 4*
Lucia Popp/ Klaus Tennstedt


----------



## Vasks

_I go for Hugo_

*Alfven - Festival Overture (Rundell/Chandos)
Alfven - Symphony #2 (Segerstam/Swedish Society)
*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*; Symphony no 3 & 8
V.P. Carlos Kleiber


----------



## Guest

Louis Couperin


----------



## Pugg

​
*Boito: Mefistofele*
1958 recording (Tullio Serafin)


----------



## Ariasexta

View attachment 88767

3 oratorios by Marc Antoine Charpentier(1642-1704), 2 histoires" Sacrificium Abrahae" H402 and "Dialogus inter angelum et pastores" H406, are recorded for the first time(World Premiere).

Il Seminario Musicale, Direction: Gerard Lesne

If you are a great fan of sacred vocal works, Charpentiers work must be a permanent magnet to the ears, a vocal music fan must always make sure to collect his works. But His music might not be an instant appeal to new-listeners of baroque vocal works, I grew up from Purcell, secular italian like Monteverdis Orpheo,or sacred italian like Palestrinas missas which are easily melodic works, untill have nurtured a seasoned taste for vocal music in about 4-5 years. So I recommend new-listeners of baroque vocal music to enjoy Henry Purcell（the songs, dramas), Frescobaldis aries, Monteverdis plays before turning to connoisseuristic tastes like Charpentier and Carissimi, Campra, Di Lasso, Bachs cantatas and motets etc. Many mistake Bachs vocal works for easy catches, in fact, Bach is quite of a connoisseur taste. (I am not sure about other baroque drama composers like Lully and Rameau, if they are an easy catch of ear or connoisseuristic, since I did not know much about them when I knew some Purcell and Monteverdis music, but may not be too difficult to get start with. I just gave advices from my own personal experiences, any other one could begin with more or less different starting-points)


----------



## Granate

*Mahler*
Das Lied von der Erde
*Sol. Peter Steiffert & Thomas Hampson
Cond. Simon Rattle, CBSO, WC (2007)*
--
*Mahler*
Das Lied von der Erde
*Sol. Kathleen Ferrier & Julius Patzak
Cond. Bruno Walter, WPO, Decca (1952/2000 Remastered Edition)*

















:tiphat:
_Kathleen Ferrier is worth the listen, indeed she is umparalleled as mezzo for Mahler followed by Janet Baker and Doris Soffel. Fantastic remastering as it enhances the bells tones. It may have been a better recording than Klemperer's if it wasn't for the mono sound. On Simon Rattle's version for Tenor and Baritone, the recording is still wonderful thanks to the CBSO sound. On a rank, both recordings here mentioned would tie with Kubelík's recording for Audite. And both are a pleasure to hear._

_Ewig..._

Now some Modern Classical and Choral for a change


----------



## Guest

Nice Decca cover,I used to have it on lp


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2002.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## deprofundis

Im burried deep into _ars antiqua _here whit *Adam de la Halle *executed by ensemble Tonus Peregrinus, it has a disctinctive sound, i love this ensemble i love what they done in the past whit other big name of ''ancient classical'' Dunstable and Pérotin were awesome as well.Maybe this album a bit conceptual but le jeu de robin et marion remain very interresting .


----------



## Granate

*Jóhann Jóhannsson*
Orphée
*Deutsche Grammophon (2016)*
--
*Hirundo Maris*
Chants du Sud et du Nord
*Sol. Arianna Savall, Petter Udland Johansen, Sveinung Lilleheier, Miguel Àngel Cordero & David Mayoral
ECM New Series (2012 HDTracks Edition)*

















_Some rest as Ambient Classical with Jóhann Jóhannsson's new record, released days ago and Choral chants from the South and the North of Europe. Probably it is my origin, but I am more thrilled by the South-origin songs. Delightful in HDTracks.
Jóhann Jóhannsson uses slight electronics to enrich a bit the album. This is a well scored record, but it is ok as "Modern" Ambient Classical._


----------



## JACE

*Rudolf Serkin Plays Beethoven (Sony)*
CD 6 - Piano Sonatas Nos. 21 "Waldstein," 23 "Appasionata," 24, and 26 "Les Adieux"


----------



## George O

Welcome back, JACE.


----------



## George O

Modest Mussorgsky (1839-1881); orchestrated by Maurice Ravel (1875-1937)

Pictures at an Exhibition

Chicago Symphony Orchestra / Rafael Kubelik

on Mercury (Chicago), from 1951

5 stars; my favorite orchestrated recording

This was Mercury's first classical recording that they made themselves.


----------



## JACE

George O said:


> Welcome back, JACE.


Thanks! 

More LvB piano sonatas:










*Beethoven: The Piano Sonatas / Rudolf Buchbinder (Teldec)*
Disc 5 - Piano Sonatas Nos. 15 "Pastorale," 19, 20, 21 "Waldstein," and 22


----------



## Guest

Indeed,welcome back.:tiphat:


----------



## jailhouse

Penderecki - A Polish Requiem


----------



## Guest

Thanks to the enthousiasme of Xenakiboy,perfect for a hot humid living room










When I heard it for the first time I had to think at this piece.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Klassic

at present am listening to Wagner Parsifal, not sure who the conductor is, it's a Phillips recording. I prefer Solti but I can no longer find it on youtube.


----------



## Haydn man

For this weeks Saturday Symphony
Joyfully played and a real delight


----------



## KenOC

Rautavaara, Cello Concerto (1968). A somber, serious work.


----------



## deprofundis

I will be lisening to modern work tonight perhaps?, what about Goerge Crumbs, makrokosmos, now the youth see you dont need psycho active substance to altered perception since this music his somesort of legal high, Anecdote i was lisening to Crumbs and find the music so visceral and cerebral the deepness of the layers, taking drugs of any kind would ruin everything and blur all the music and turn it into slush, so enjoy mister Crumbs clean, than i would have to mention never lisen to Messiaen music under influence once again for the same reason...but whit all this said i preffer Crumbs over Messiaen, no paralel to be made here, but both require somesort of concentration to fully appreciated, this is my verdict.And like i mention in the past Messiaen i avoid, not that it's not good but i still find turangalila symphony spooky has hell inferno, there is no way im lisening to Messiaen again soon ever, i try yesterday and choke lol, call me a some whimp but Messiaen to me is dark pitch dark.Than one would say deprofundis i dont understand you ,choking on Messiaen turangalila sympho but you can lisen to crumbs, yes totally,
dont get me wrong Crumbs s still a mystic experience in a way, but Messiaen is a leap of faith?

This is how i perceived things, this is how i view things..anyway have a nice day...


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Debussy: Images, No.1 Gigues/No.3 Rondes de Printemps
d'Indy: Symphony No.2 in B-flat, Op.57
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of the Tsar Sultan - March
Lalo: Le Roi d'Ys - Overture San Francisco Symphony Orchestra/Pierre Monteux

Mendelssohn: Fantasy in F-sharp Minor, Op.28
Chopin: Piano Sonata No.3 in B Minor, Op.58
Kreisler-Rachmaninoff: Liebeslied and Liebesfreud
Godowsky: Elegy for the Left-Hand Jorge Bolet

Splendid orchestral playing from Monteux and the San Francisco SO in recordings that sound remarkably good considering they were made in 1942. The d'Indy 2nd Symphony kept on reminding me in the first and last movements of Scriabin's "Poem of Ecstasy", funny I've not noticed it before, but it struck me quite forcibly this evening.
Then a stupendous live recital from Jorge Bolet, this was given at St. John's, Smith's Square, London on 28th February, 1983. I recorded it from the radio. The Mendelssohn and Chopin items are wonderful, and as he didn't record either commercially, I'm very glad to have them. The Rachmaninoff transcriptions of two of Kreisler's most popular works were recorded for Decca, but are much more convincingly played here, especially "Liebesfreud" which sparkles like a bright firework, and is far more exciting than the studio performance, Bolet always said he really needed the stimulus of an audience to bring out the best in his playing, and this is certainly strong proof of that. The Godowsky makes a lovely encore to a most enjoyable recital.


----------



## Biwa

Jonathan Harvey:

String Quartet No. 1
String Quartet No. 2
String Quartet No. 3
String Quartet No. 4
String Trio

Arditti Quartet


----------



## Guest

Got this set today and started with disc one--a recital from Salzburg in 1970. Fabulous playing, decent sound.


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak-Serenades performed by Chung and the VPO....one of three Dvorak discs that the conductor appears to have made with the VPO on DG and having now had the opportunity to hear two of them one can only conclude that it is a shame he did not record more!


----------



## jailhouse

np: Olivier Messiaen - Les Corps Glorieux


----------



## millionrainbows

Bartok Sonatas 1&2 for violin & piano. Eugene Drucker (a founding member of the Emersons). Radical music.


----------



## KirbyH

Let's talk about the miracle that once upon a time, a maestro in in Detroit made real:





















I won't touch on everything I've listened to but there are more than a couple noteworthy highlights. Firstly, I want to gush praise for Mercury - their soundstages are HUGE, full of impact, and the hiss of tape is particularly quiet. I'd put them neck and neck with RCA for quality, if not giving the edge in some respects simply because they manage to catch a lot of detail I find lacking on the other label. The *Chausson B-flat symphon*y exists in a world of authenticity, with sparkle, drive, and this distinctively French flavor that is refreshing. Most surprising is the amount of weight the Detroit strings carry - scrawny they ain't. This is gutsy, lusty playing of a very high level. The operatic items - like the Auber and Suppe overtures, the meditation from Thais, and Berlioz's Royal Hunt and Storm - gentlemen, we have winners here. There's this light, fizzy touch that overshadows every note, done with not only humor but sincerity. There is no lack of involvement in these often heard words, and Paray gets it right very time. What helps is that he's fast; not in a "let's just get it over with sense" but a "this is how it should be done" sort of way. I for one find it to be very enchanting. I can't wait to explore more of the music on tap here, but if you've not heard this pairing of orchestra and conductor before, do so immediately. Regrets you shall not find here.


----------



## Granate

*Beethoven*
Ah! perfido
Fidelio: Abscheulicher! / Komm, Hoffnung
*Mozart*
Ave verum corpus
*R. Strauss*
Vier letzte Lieder
*Sol. Elisabeth Schwarzkopf
Cond. Herbert von Karajan, PO?, WC (Live in London 1956)*









*R. Strauss*
Vier letzte Lieder
12 Lieder
_HDTracks Edition_
*Sol. Elisabeth Schwarzkopf
Cond. George Szell, RSOB, WC (1969/2012 Remastered Edition)*









_I have to admit that I am dissapointed. I was long awaiting to listen the four last songs sung by Schwarzkopf, but in neither of them I found the hymnotizing vocal stunts Christa Ludwig made with Karajan for DG. Also, I prefer her voice more in Mono (1956) than in her later stereo years (1969). Karajan's playing of the orchestra is better than Szell too.
Of these, I would only keep the Beethoven recitals with Karajan like Perfido and Fidelio. Those are stunning._


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1970 - '79.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Villa-Lobos
Piano Trio Nos. 1 & 3 *
Monique Duphil, Jay Humeston & Antonio Spiller [Marco Polo, 1992]

The 3rd piano trio is quite a characteristic Villa-Lobos work, and is an interesting listen.










*
Beethoven
Piano Trio No.4 in B-flat major, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'*
Beaux Arts Trio [Philips, 1992]

The BAT sparkle in this fine early piano trio.










*
Brahms
Trio for horn, violin & piano in E flat major, Op. 40*
Faust, Melnikov, van der Zwart [HM, 2008]










*Bax
Trio for piano, violin & cello in B flat major 
Sonata for clarinet & piano 
Folk Tale, for cello & piano
Sonata for clarinet & piano in E major
Romance, for clarinet & piano
Trio in One Movement, for piano, violin & viola (or clarinet), Op. 4*
Robert Plane, clarinet; Gould Piano Trio [Naxos, 2006]

Bax's chamber music is rather good: it is on the whole conventional and nostalgic, but elegant and nicely crafted. I may have tin ears, but I do prefer it to Brahms (sorry).


----------



## deprofundis

I want to revised my view on a cd i bash in the past , *Carmina Burana the medieval version naxos*, ockay i lisen to it whit my new sound gear and it's not so bad has i would had think in the past, even after countless lisening, the only thing i forgot was i had only one speaker left and had a poor next to nothing monophonic sound (one speaker struggling to survive) Machaut notre dame missa blew my speaker away it was a good thing since i needed new gears, to fully appreciated my records i may re-discover stuff, like this.


----------



## Guest

Concerto No.27. Sublime playing and wonderful sound.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## deprofundis

Anima mea by the all mighty ensemble cosmedin, if your looking for ancient and sacred music, here a place to start, ensemble cosmedin are only 2 menber yet they gett this hudge sound whit this etheric angelic voice and plsaterium(hmm Jeez i love how this gently drone) the opener is god like called Adorna Thalamum will blow your mind, outstanding music of ancient lore.


----------



## Biwa

Karl Goldmark:

Violin concerto in A major, op.28

Violin sonata in D major, op.25

Thomas Albertus Irnberger, violin
Pavel Kašpar (Kaspar), piano
Israel Chamber Orchestra
Doron Salomon


----------



## KenOC

Biwa said:


> View attachment 88796
> 
> 
> Karl Goldmark:
> 
> Violin concerto in A major, op.28


Just heard this excellent concerto yesterday on the radio. My impression is that it has gained much in popularity over recent years.


----------



## chesapeake bay

deprofundis said:


> Anima mea by the all mighty ensemble cosmedin, if your looking for ancient and sacred music, here a place to start, ensemble cosmedin are only 2 menber yet they gett this hudge sound whit this etheric angelic voice and plsaterium(hmm Jeez i love how this gently drone) the opener is god like called Adorna Thalamum will blow your mind, outstanding music of ancient lore.


Have to check this out, the Adorna Thalamum sounds pretty nice. I had just been checking out "Malka Moma" a Bulgarian folk song which someone mentioned was the basis for the slow melody in Prokofievs 3rd piano concerto


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert & Liszt: Excursions*

Liszt:Vallée d'Obermann (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 6)
Wandererfantasie (Schubert), S366

Schubert:4 Impromptus, D899

Teo Gheorghiu (piano)

Musikkollegium Winterthur, Douglas Boyd


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Concerto No.27. Sublime playing and wonderful sound.


I am not to going to say; I told you so


----------



## Pugg

​
*Théodore Gouvy ; Complete symphonies.*

Disk 3

Deutsche Radio Philharmonie & Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern, Jacques Mercier


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> I am not to going to say; I told you so


I didn't have to be told--I knew it before I bought it!


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

​
*Scharwenka*, X: Piano Sonata No. 2 in E flat major Op. 36
'Im Freien' 5 Tonbilder, Op. 38, No. 1 
'Im Freien' 5 Tonbilder, Op. 38, No. 2

*Tchaikovsky*:Grand Sonata for Piano in G major Op. 37

*Joseph Moog* (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​*Kraus,* J M:* Amphitryon* - Incidental Music

Chantal Santon & Georg Poplutz

L'arte del mondo, Werner Ehrhardt


----------



## senza sordino

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Villa-Lobos
> Piano Trio Nos. 1 & 3 *
> Monique Duphil, Jay Humeston & Antonio Spiller [Marco Polo, 1992]
> 
> The 3rd piano trio is quite a characteristic Villa-Lobos work, and is an interesting listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Beethoven
> Piano Trio No.4 in B-flat major, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'*
> Beaux Arts Trio [Philips, 1992]
> 
> The BAT sparkle in this fine early piano trio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Brahms
> Trio for horn, violin & piano in E flat major, Op. 40*
> Faust, Melnikov, van der Zwart [HM, 2008]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bax
> Trio for piano, violin & cello in B flat major
> Sonata for clarinet & piano
> Folk Tale, for cello & piano
> Sonata for clarinet & piano in E major
> Romance, for clarinet & piano
> Trio in One Movement, for piano, violin & viola (or clarinet), Op. 4*
> Robert Plane, clarinet; Gould Piano Trio [Naxos, 2006]
> 
> Bax's chamber music is rather good: it is on the whole conventional and nostalgic, but elegant and nicely crafted. I may have tin ears, but I do prefer it to Brahms (sorry).


That is a good line up of piano trios, I'm so impressed. I've always liked Villa Lobos, so I've got to check out those trios. I'll look for the Bax, and re-listen to the Brahms horn trio before voting. I wanted to give this post more than one 'like' I regret that I have but one 'like' to give to this post.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 61*

_Nathan Milstein (violin)_

Erich Leinsdorf conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Gabriella di Vergy*

Ludmilla Andrew (Gabriella), Christian du Plessis (Fayel), Maurice Arthur (Raoul de Coucy), John Tomlinson (Filippo II), Joan Davies (Almeide), John Winfield (Armando)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, Alun Francis


----------



## Andolink

*Johannes Brahms*: _Piano Quartet No. 3 in C minor, Op. 60_










*F. J. Haydn*: _Symphonies 80 & 81_


----------



## Ingélou

*'Be not afeard. The isle is full of noises,
Sounds, and sweet airs that give delight and hurt not.
Sometimes a thousand twangling instruments
Will hum about mine ears...'*

It delights me too, Caliban - ravishing! :angel:


----------



## Biwa

Henry Purcell: Dido and Aeneas

Josephine Veasey (Dido)
Helen Donath (Belinda)
Delia Wallis (First Witch, Second Woman)
Elizabeth Bainbridge (Sorceress)
Gillian Knight (Second Witch)
Thomas Allen (Spirit)
John Shirley-Quirk (Aeneas)
Frank Patterson (First Sailor)
John Alldis Choir
Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Sir Colin Davis (conductor)


----------



## Biwa

KenOC said:


> Just heard this excellent concerto yesterday on the radio. My impression is that it has gained much in popularity over recent years.


Yes, it's a beautiful piece. The violin sonata is also quite a work. Irnberger gives superb performances of both.


----------



## Marc

Mahler, _Symphony no. 1 in D-Major_ (with 'Blumine').
Florida Philharmonic Orchestra / James Judd.

One of the finest performances of Mahler's First I've heard. Maybe even a little too delicate. Sometimes I miss the Mahlerian bite. Still, a gorgeous disc!


----------



## Vronsky

*Elgar: Cello Concerto & Enigma Variations (Maisky, Philharmonia Orchestra, Sinopoli)*










Edward Elgar: Cello Concerto & Enigma Variations
Mischa Maisky *·* Philharmonia Orchestra *·* Giuseppe Sinopoli


----------



## Pugg

​SCHUMANN
Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major, op. 97 "Rhenish" • Symphony No. 4 in D minor, op. 120


----------



## Andolink

*Johannes Brahms*: _Ein deutsches Requiem, Op. 45_
Katharine Fuge, soprano / Matthew Brook, baritone
The Monteverdi Choir
Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique
John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi: Complete Oboe Concertos*
( disc 1)
Pier Luigi Fabretti (oboe)

L'Arte dell'Arco, Federico Guglielmo


----------



## helenora

great "Rhenish" symphony


----------



## Guest

Alexander Scriabin symphony No.1


----------



## Andolink

*Ernst Toch*: _Violin Sonata No. 2_ (1928)










*Christoph Graupner*: _Suite for transverse flute, viola d'amore, chalumeau, strings and cembalo in F major, GWV 450_


----------



## Pugg

Strauss, R.: Ein Heldenleben; Death & Transfiguration 
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Atrahasis

Breathtaking! Bychkov really nailed it!


----------



## Guest

Hearing Brendel in the Haydn pianosonatas it is regrettable that he did not recorded the Scarlatti sonatas.
In C minor,Hob.XV1:20 In E flat,Hob.XV1:49


----------



## Pugg

​
*Poulenc:*

Concerto in D minor for Two Pianos & Orchestra
Concerto in G minor for Organ, Strings & Timpani

_Pascal Rogé, Peter Hurford & Sylviane Deferne_

The Philharmonia Orchestra, _Charles Dutoit_


----------



## opus55

Haydn: Symphony No. 63 in C Major
_Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra
Adam Fischer_










Dvorak: Violin Concerto in A minor
_Midori
Zubin Mehta|New York Philharmonic_


----------



## Vronsky

*Varèse: Amériques & Ionisation (Boulez) | Xenakis: Pléïades (Percussions Strasbourg)*










Edgard Varèse: Amériques & Ionisation
Chicago Symphony Orchestra *·* Pierre Boulez










Iannis Xenakis: Pléïades
Les Percussions de Strasbourg


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: La Forza del Destino*

Placido Domingo, Mirella Freni, Sesto Bruscantini, Francesca Garbi, Ernesto Gavazzi, Giorgio Zancanaro,

Dolora Zajick, Giorgio Surian, Paul Plishka, Silvestro Sammaritano

Orchestra Del Teatro Alla Scala Di Milan, Coro Del Teatro Alla Scala Di Milano, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Granate

*Berlioz*
Romeo and Juliet, Dramatic Symphony Op.17
*Cond. Carlo Maria Giulini, CSO, WC (1970/1995 Remastered Edition)*









*Berlioz*
Requiem, Op.5
*Sol. Donald Dowd
Cond. Colin Davis, WSBC, LSC&O, Pentatone (1970/2008 SACD Edition)*









*Berlioz*
Requiem, Op.5
*Sol. Léopold Simoneau
Cond. Charles Munch, NECC, BSO, RCA (1959/2005 SACD Edition)*









_I wanted to get started on some different Berlioz than Symphonie Fantastique after bumping in a Leonard Bernstein rehearsal video on YT with a Youth Orchestra, discussing Romeo and Juliet. That led me to the Requiem. I think Carlo Maria Giulini lives up to the quality of the orchestral piece but I am sure you know more fulfilling versions that can meet my expectations.
In terms of Requiems, Munch by far conducts a fantastic version, New England Conservative Chorus sounds gorgeous on SACD quality. Colin Davis has not even half of it on this Pentatone release._


----------



## Andolink

*Dmitri Shostokovich*: _String Quartet No. 9_


----------



## Guest

Brahms and the clarinet.


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony. Schubert: Symphony No. 3. Wand/Cologne Radio Symphony. One of my favourites, it always makes me smile. Excellent performance.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Just heard a track from an upcoming release by the Kronos quartet: "Sea Ranch songs", music by Aleksandra Vrebalov! I preordered it just now, releasedate 30/9  My old study friend "Sasha" from SFCM does awesomely well!!!


----------



## George O

Jean-Philippe Rameau (1683-1764)

Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts (1741)

The Boston Museum Trio:
John Gibbons, harpsichord
Daniel Stepner, baroque violin
Laura Jeppesen, viola da gamba

on Titanic (Cambridge, Massachusetts), from 1979
recorded 1978

5 stars


----------



## Guest

I searched for the Boston Museum trio and I found this.It is almost a nuclear reactor with a pressure-cooker but it looks impressive.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Violin Sonata no. 1


----------



## KenOC

Bach's WTC, from the top. Schiff's newer recording from ECM. Marvelous.


----------



## Heliogabo

*J.S. Bach*
_Violin Concertos; Concerto for violin and oboe_
Neil Black / Itzhak Perlman / Pinchas Zukerman / Daniel Barenboim

Old school, timeless pieces, wonderful music


----------



## Guest

Three beautiful fantasias from the great Purcell and Castor and Pollux from Rameau.


----------



## George O

Jean-Philippe Rameau (1683-1764)

L'Œuvre de Clavier

Marcelle Meyer, piano

2-LP set on EMI La Voix de Son Maitre (France), from before 1983
recorded 1954

5 stars


----------



## deprofundis

Im currently lisening to cds of naxos rooster called
*French Chansons *it's a mix of classical composer from franco-flemish time, we get fine gentelmen like Jannequin whit le chant des oiseaux that is unsual polyphony, we get some: Lassus,Josquin, clément among big name.Great cd overall than im lisening to *Boccacio decameron *music of the 13th century vituoso dance music of this era,this cd blew me away from the start, mandatory lisening ladies and gentelmens.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Franz Schubert: Symphonies Nos.3,5 & 6
Sir Thomas Beecham & the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra*

I started with the Third Symphony for today's Saturday Symphony and enjoyed it so much I finished the disc off with the Fifth & Sixth Symphonies.

All three are performances to treasure.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Motets and _Leçons de Ténèbres_ by Claudin de Sermisy, in this excellent recording by Dominique Visse and Ensemble Clément Janequin:


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Guest

Liszt Etudes d'execution transcendante


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1964.


----------



## Vaneyes

For Saturday Symphony listening, *Schubert*: Symphony 3, w. VPO/Muti.


----------



## Guest

Symphony No.3










Concerto No. 10 (for 2 pianos)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

After catching the second half of the film 'A Late Quartet' which I really enjoyed, I am now listening to *Beethoven's String Quartet No.14 in C Sharp minor Op.131 performed magnificently by the Busch Quartet.
*
For the age of the recording, the sound quality is very good indeed, it is remarkably clear and doesn't impede the delivery of quality of the performance at all. The performance shines through the technological limitations of the time. I would not be without this recording (as part of the Busch boxed set).

I couldn't think of a better piece to conclude tonight's listening :angel:


----------



## Granate

*Brahms*
Ein Deutsches Requiem (Live at Salzburg Festival 1957, in the Felsenreitschule)
*Sol. Lisa della Casa & Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
Singverein der Gesellschaft der Musikfreunde Wien
Cond. Herbert von Karajan, WPO, Orfeo (1957/1998 Issue Edition)*









*Brahms*
Ein Deutsches Requiem
_HDTracks Edition_
*Sol. Elisabeth Schwarzkopf & Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
Cond. Otto Klemperer, PO&C, WC (1961/2012 Remastered Edition)*









_These two recordings of the German Requiem, my only beloved Brahms composition go from being very good, with limits, to excellent. I trusted Karajan to give a great show with the recording being in mono. My favourite version of the Requiem is his recording of the 80s together with the Te Deum. Lisa della Casa fills her soprano role better than a 60s Schwarzkopf, who I still do not like with her stereo recordings. The Karajan Live recording is a preparation for another Klemperer grand orchestration with the Philharmonia. The Chorus sounds terrific in HDTracks. _


----------



## Alfacharger

A very beautiful oratorio by Fanny Mendelssohn-Hensel


----------



## Biwa

George Butterworth:

Idyll "The Banks of Green Willow"
6 songs from "A Shropshire Lad"
Rhapsody "A Shropshire Lad"
2 English Idylls
Suite for Strings
Orchestral fantasy 
"Love blows as the wind blows"

James Rutherford (baritone)
BBC National Orchestra of Wales
Kriss Russman (conductor)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Mendelssohn
Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 49
Piano Trio No. 2 in C minor, Op. 66*
Trio Wanderer [HM, 2007]

These performances are really satisfying, and the recorded sound is excellent too. I don't have these on CD, so I think this might be a mandatory purchase.










*Britten
Cello Symphony Op. 68
Sonata in C, for cello and piano, Op. 65*
Alban Gerhardt, Steven Osborne; BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra cond. Andrew Manze [Hyperion, 2013]

Powerful and dynamic music making. It seems as if every work of Benjamin Britten I turn to is a deeply individual masterpiece. My new disc for this week (it's a double, with the solo cello suites on disc 2).










*Bridge
Piano Trio No. 1 (Phantasie trio) in C minor
Piano Trio No. 2*
Jack Liebeck (Violin); Alexander Chaushian ('Cello); Ashley Wass (Piano) [Naxos, 2008]
*Phantasie String Quartet*
Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 2005]
*Phantasy for Piano Violin Viola and Cello in F sharp minor*
Maggini Quartet, Martin Roscoe (Piano) [Naxos, 1994]

Ho hum. You know I have a soft spot for the excellent Frank Bridge.

















*Schubert
Piano Trio No. 1 in B flat, D. 898
Piano Trio No. 2 in E flat, D. 899
Piano Trio in B flat major ("Sonatensatz"), D. 28*
Trio Wanderer [HM, 2008]

This is possibly the best version of Schubert's two superb late piano trios I have heard, surpassing even my veteran BAT LPs on Philips. Another mandatory purchase, I fear.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Guest

Of course a string quartet can't reproduce the complexity and grandeur of a full orchestra, chorus, and soloists, but one can enjoy it for its own merits and think of it as an extraordinary string quartet. Excellent playing and sound.


----------



## Biwa

Prokofiev: Piano Sonatas 2 in D minor, Op. 14 & 3 in A minor, Op. 28
Rachmaninov: Moments musicaux, Op. 18
Kapustin: Prelude, Reverie, Toccatina & Raillery from 8 Konzertetüden

Mario Häring (piano)


----------



## Heliogabo

*Francesco Geminiani, Rudolf Straube*
_Sonate per chitarra e basso continuo_

Andrea Dandolo, chitarra
Antonio Frigé, harpsichord
Antonio Fantinuoli, violoncello


----------



## tortkis

Alvin Lucier: Broken Line - Trio Nexus (mode, 2015)









Carbon Copies (1989) for recordings "of any indoor or outdoor environment" and instrument 
Risonanza (1982) for resonant objects and optional electronics 
Music for Pure Waves, Bass Drums and Acoustic Pendulums (1980)
Broken Line (2006) for flute, piano & vibraphone


----------



## senza sordino

Bach Solo Sonatas and Partitas. Christine Busch. I got this from the library because I wanted to hear a HIP performance on a baroque violin, with a baroque bow with baroque tuning. It's very nice. Some of the pieces are slower than I am used to by other performers, but that's ok because it's at about the pace I can play. I enjoyed it, though it's going back to the library without a second listen.

View attachment 88807


Haydn Piano Trios 43, 44, 45 and 39
View attachment 88808


Brahms Symphony no 2, Tragic Overture and Academic Festival Overture 
View attachment 88809


Brahms Trio for horn, violin and piano, Ligeti Trio for horn, violin and piano
View attachment 88810


Schoenberg String Quartet no 1, Verklärte Nacht, four canons
View attachment 88811


----------



## deprofundis

Tonight im lisening to *Guillaume de Machaut *messe de Notre-Dame, the _manicotage_ is not of middle east, there are from mozarabic chants(look Mozarabic Chants by ensemble organun conduct by mister Marcel Peres) to fully apreciated this, since this is the ornementation of the manichots. At first i did not catch up whit mozarabic influence from all andalous spain.(Andalousia).
It is at time like one said a tad drab, but it has it'S moments of glory neverless, get familiar whit mozarabic chants first than get this, my two cents, have a nice day or night whatever, your devoted classical music deprofundis, for Machaut die hard fan all thus said...

I preffer there Ockeghem cd but the ornements are different, there like corsican chants so perhaps this was an easier lisening or i dont know.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy*:
No. 5 Etude
"The light of the moon-drenched terrace"
"Light of the Moon"
"Slower than the Rent"
"The Garden of the Rain"
"The Dream"
"Reflection of Water"
"Fireworks"
"Flaxen-haired maiden"
"Dusk of Granada"
"Pleasure Island"


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*: Piano Concerto in G minor, Op. 33
*Vassily Primakov* (piano)

Poetic Tone Pictures, Op. 85
On the Road At Night; At the Old Castle; Sorrowful Reverie; Goblin's Dance; At a Hero's Grave

Odense Symphony Orchestra, Justin Brown


----------



## Pugg

Biwa said:


> View attachment 88806
> 
> 
> Prokofiev: Piano Sonatas 2 in D minor, Op. 14 & 3 in A minor, Op. 28
> Rachmaninov: Moments musicaux, Op. 18
> Kapustin: Prelude, Reverie, Toccatina & Raillery from 8 Konzertetüden
> 
> Mario Häring (piano)


This site brings me on the verge of bankruptcy.


----------



## Pugg

​*Leontyne Price*; Richard Strauss arias


----------



## Casebearer

I was in for something else so I put on Arcangelo Corelli's '4 Concerti Grossi Op. 6' (No. 1-8-9-12). Archiv Produktion.

I found most of it hard to enjoy because I found it difficult to hear the music through the Barock language. In my experience it's especially difficult in the faster parts (Allegros and Vivaces). It all sounds much the same - and much too simple - to me. Somehow in the Largos and Adagios it's easier to hear the personal voice of the composer. Does anyone else have that experience?


----------



## geralmar

Marc said:


> Mahler, _Symphony no. 1 in D-Major_ (with 'Blumine').
> Florida Philharmonic Orchestra / James Judd.
> 
> One of the finest performances of Mahler's First I've heard. Maybe even a little too delicate. Sometimes I miss the Mahlerian bite. Still, a gorgeous disc!


Sadly the Florida Philharmonic went bankrupt and was disbanded in 2003.


----------



## Casebearer

I've also been listening to several pieces by Debussy for more than an hour, with an open mind, really. Again, that is, in search of what so many people seem to appreciate so much. I find parts of it okay and somewhat interesting but it never touches me in any way. Just my personal opinion of course: it's all 'vague atmosphere', e.g. lying on your back in a boat on calm water with the sun on top of you after you've had a little bit too much to drink. He paints perfect pictures of what I'm not interested in with (sound) colours I don't like. I find it all very boring in the end. I think that's my stance on Debussyafter many, many attempts. 

I'm especially interested in replies of people that feel the same way because I want to belong to a group :lol:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde*

Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano) & Fritz Wunderlich (tenor)

New Philharmonia & Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer


----------



## Biwa

Pugg said:


> This site brings me on the verge of bankruptcy.


Tell me about it!


----------



## Pugg

*

*​*Claude Debussy*: Nocturnes/ La Mer/ Danses for Harp and Orchestra

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Haydn man

Prokofiev No.2 Walter Weller London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Lehár: Die Lustige Witwe*

Elizabeth Harwood (Hanna Glawari), René Kollo (Danilo Danilowitsch), Werner Hollweg (Camille de Rosillon), Teresa Stratas (Valencienne), Zoltán Kéléman (Baron Mirko Zeta), Donald Grobe (Cascada), Werner Krenn (Raoul de St Brioche), Karl Renar (Njegus), Kaja Borris (Lolo), Mechtild Gessendorf (Dodo),

Catherine Ott (Jou-Jou), Carol Pritchett (Frou-Frou), Maria-Theresa Reinoso (Cio-Cio), Elke Grosshans (Margot)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Pugg

​PROKOVIEV Concerto No.5 (WNPSO/Rowicki)
BRITTEN Concerto (ECO/Britten)


----------



## Taggart

Elegant, stylish and graceful both in playing and composition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: Nutcracker & Sleeping Beauty* Suites
PCO/Fistoulari/Désormière*


----------



## Guest

Bach partitas,very beautiful music and so well played,a real treasure.


----------



## Granate

*Mahler*
Symphony No.5 in C sharp minor
*Cond. Leonard Bernstein, WPO, DG (1987)*
--
*Mahler*
Symphony No.6 in A minor
*Cond. Leonard Bernstein, WPO, DG (1988)*

















_Listening to the two last Bernstein-Mahler spares that did not make the cut in the combination Mahler-Bernstein (Sony/DG) last July. While the No.5 is really well played, I am starting to dislike the composition just a bit, not because it is not good enough, but I am thinking many other Mahler symphonies are above them (only No.1 and No.4 stay difficult to appreciate, but any Mahler symphony needs a perfect interpretation for me, And Bernstein reaches that in those symphonies).
However, this No.6 becomes for me one of the best listenings of the rank, thanks to the intensity of the timpani and the masterful brass.
I am feeling that the only Mahler symphony Bernstein could not make a masterpiece of was No.8._


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming; Bel Canto *


----------



## Marc

I almost forgot I had this boxset: Alfredo Perl playing Beethoven's 32 piano sonatas (and the Diabelli's).

Anyway, listened to the opus 27 sonatas _quasi una fantasia_, and (re-)discovered a really great _Mondschein_. Especially the 2nd (rhythm!) and 3rd movement were very impressive. 
Recording quality is OK, though the _discant_ of the piano sounds a bit harsh in the _forte_ passages.

This set used to be budget-priced in the late 1990s (Arte Nova), but was reissued by Oehms about 10 years ago with, unfortunately, a rather strong raise in price. Otherwise I think it would have remained a strong recommendation for those with an (almost) empty wallet.

Btw, on the picture below, Perl looks a bit like young David Cameron. 
Don't let it be of any influence when considering a listen/purchase/whatever.


----------



## Vasks

_Previewing this disc that I just got_

*Gouvy - Symphony #4 and other works (Mercier/cpo)*


----------



## Marc

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde*
> 
> Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano) & Fritz Wunderlich (tenor)
> 
> New Philharmonia & Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer


Yep, that's a nice one!


----------



## jim prideaux

Chung and the VPO performing Dvorak's 3rd and 7th symphonies....(yes,again!)

having now listened with frequency to Jarvi and the SNO and Belohlavek and the Czech Phil. performing the 3rd this recording only confirms my impression that the 3rd is unfortunately neglected......the Chung recording of the 7th is simply magnificent and although I have listened to marvellous recordings by Jarvi and Harnoncourt (among others) this really does 'hit the nail on the head' (particularly in the slow 2nd movement)


----------



## Guest

Scriabin Symphony No.2 - Le Poème de L'Extase.


----------



## Andolink

*Michael Finnissy*: _Molly House_ for violin, detuned harpsichord and various household appliances (2003-4)








I'm never less than thoroughly delighted listening to this piece. Perhaps my favorite of many favorites by this composer.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*: Complete Oboe Concertos 
( disk 2)
Pier Luigi Fabretti (oboe)

L'Arte dell'Arco, Federico Guglielmo


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Andolink

*F. J. Haydn*: _Sonata for Keyboard no 37 in E major, H 16 no. 22_


----------



## Euterpe

Mozart Piano Concerto #17 In G, K 453 - Mitsuko Uchida


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Idomeneo*

Ian Bostridge, Lorraine Hunt Lieberson, Lisa Milne, Barbara Frittoli, Anthony Rolfe-Johnson, Paul Charles Clarke, John Relyea,
Edinburgh Festival Chorus , Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## George O

Roland de Lassus AKA Orlando di Lasso AKA Orlande de Lassus (1532-1594)

Les larmes de Saint Pierre (The Tears of St. Peter)

Ensemble vocal Raphaël Passaquet / Raphaël Passaquet

2-LP set on Harmonia Mundi (France), from 1973


----------



## Granate

*Mahler*
Symphony No.7 (Live at Usher Hall, Edimburgh, 1980)
*Mozart*
Symphony No.41 "Jupiter" (Live at Royal Albert Hall, London, 1985)
*Cond. Klaus Tennstedt, LPO, BBC Legends (2007 Issue Edition)*










_A quite good and detailed Mahler No.7 that has nothing to envy to Tennstedt's more than decent studio recording. The Mozart No.41 is ok though. I am not loving it but fills the rest of the CD._


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Friedrich Gulda's excellent recording of "The 48" should see me through the rest of the day:


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to* Rimsky-Korsakov*, no mather what people said ,* Shéhérazade *remain pretty , great music, conducted by gerard Schwarz on naxos.


----------



## Guest

Monteverdi Vespro della beata Virgine (1610) Still my favorite recording.


----------



## JACE

Ralph Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 4; Concerto Accademico / Previn, James Buswell (violin soloist), LSO (RCA)


----------



## opus55

Lehar: Das Land des Lachelns

_Nylund|Beczala|Bauer|Berg
Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Munchner Rundfunkorchester|Schirmer_










I want some happy happy joy joy music.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to the fabuleous offering that is O magnum mysterium, a box set of missa+ more
You will get 3 missa of Ockeghem two of Josquin, on of Dufay that im lisening wright now at the moment, one
gem of a missa from Brumel and dyou get Heinrich Isaac.What about the extra well you get Finck sanctus
and i six part motets from Gombert.This is what O magnum mysterium is (and it's fully loaded in precious harmony timeless melody of ancient lore).This was on the compagny Bayer but Brilliant had the brilliant idea of reissueing this box-set.

I read the critic like i said i dont understand, people bashing this box-set since it's decent, perhaps not the best recording in the genra but a great set of missa some of them are quite enjoyable, buy it to see for yourself.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Alban Berg quartet playing string quartet no. 16 by Beethoven


----------



## tortkis

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Motets and _Leçons de Ténèbres_ by Claudin de Sermisy, in this excellent recording by Dominique Visse and Ensemble Clément Janequin:
> 
> View attachment 88802


This is very good, thank you.

Then I listened to _Les Cris de Paris - Chansons de Janequin & Sermisy_ by the same group. Janequin is quite unique, sometimes sounds like shouting rather than singing.










Noël Akchoté released three short digital albums of Sermisy's chansons and motets arranged for acoustic guitar. Very nice, interesting interpretations.


----------



## WarmWater

*Ludwig van Beethoven:* _Piano Sonata No. 01 in F-minor, op. 02_


----------



## worov




----------



## Merl

Love Karajan's accounts of the first 3, especially the 2nd. Really enjoyed listening to it again, this morning.


----------



## Merl

Tchaikovsky this morning and Liszt this afternoon.


----------



## Dr Johnson

No.1


----------



## Guest

Schumann Bunte Blatter - Nachtstücke - 3 Romanzen


----------



## Sonata

Some Horowitz


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## uhohbees

Since I'm awaiting the arrival of some Schnittke chamber music CDs...

*Alfred Schnittke*
*Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian"*
Valéry Polyansky / Russian State Symphony Orchestra


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sir Charles Villiers Stanford: String Quartets Nos.1 & 2 and the Fantasy for Horn Quintet
RTÉ Vanbrugh Quartet & Simon Sterling (Horn)
*
My first listen and initial impressions are positive so far but I am still in the first String Quartet. The quality of the playing is really good at this point and the recording quality is balanced and clear. I have never heard of the ensemble previously but they are presenting themselves favourably at present.

I cannot say much more at present beyond the First Quartet being beautiful and performed as such. It certainly encourages further listening to both the piece and the disc. :angel:


----------



## Guest

43 years later it still sounds fantastic.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Liszt: Sposalizio/Grand Galop Chromatique/Grande Fantasie de Bravoure sur La Clochette/Mephisto Waltz No.1/Ab Irato/Venezia e Napoli Sergio Fiorentino

Glazunov: The Seasons, Op.67/Concert Waltzes 1 and 2 L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande/Ernest Ansermet

A superb Liszt recital by Sergio Fiorentino, mixing well known with the much less familiar, the playing is wonderful, and it's particularly interesting to hear the "Grande Fantasie...." the forerunner of "La Campanella". Then a fine LP of Glazunov brilliantly played by the SRO and Ansermet, and the Decca recording is an absolute delight. Wonderful music, how I love it.


----------



## Granate

*Haydn*
Die Schöpfung, Hob. XXI:2 (Live in Royal Albert Hall 1984)
*Sol. Lucia Popp, Anthony Rolfe-Johnson, Benjamin Luxon
Cond. Klaus Tennstedt, LPC&O, LPO (1984/2006 Issue Edition)*









*Haydn*
Die Schöpfung, Hob. XXI:2
*Sol. Gundula Janowitz, Fritz Wunderlich, Werner Krenn, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Walter Berry, Christa Ludwig
Cond. Herbert von Karajan, WSv, BPO, DG (1969/2016 Remastered Edition)*









_Getting to appreciate "The Creation" more than before, listening to Tennstedt moving live concert, with an amazing opening, and the version I keep and first heard: Karajan and extraordinary soloists like Fischer-Dieskau, Wunderlich and of course, Gundula Janowitz. I am still unaware of the meaning and the "talents" of this big choral piece, but it is ok. I learn listening.

They are all worth the try._


----------



## Granate

Granate said:


> *Beethoven*
> Ah! perfido
> Fidelio: Abscheulicher! / Komm, Hoffnung
> *Mozart*
> Ave verum corpus
> *R. Strauss*
> Vier letzte Lieder
> *Sol. Elisabeth Schwarzkopf
> Cond. Herbert von Karajan, PO?, WC (Live in London 1956)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *R. Strauss*
> Vier letzte Lieder
> 12 Lieder
> _HDTracks Edition_
> *Sol. Elisabeth Schwarzkopf
> Cond. George Szell, RSOB, WC (1969/2012 Remastered Edition)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit that I am dissapointed. I was long awaiting to listen the four last songs sung by Schwarzkopf, but in neither of them I found the hymnotizing vocal stunts *Christa Ludwig* made with Karajan for DG. Also, I prefer her voice more in Mono (1956) than in her later stereo years (1969). Karajan's playing of the orchestra is better than Szell too.
> Of these, I would only keep the Beethoven recitals with Karajan like Perfido and Fidelio. Those are stunning.


And sorry for that mistake. I usually mix up *Christa Ludwig* (mezzo) and *Gundula Janowitz* (soprano) recalling all my Karajan listenings.


----------



## JACE

*Richard Strauss - Don Quixote / Rostropovich, Karajan, BPO (EMI/Angel)*










*The Seraphim Guide to German Lieder (Seraphim)* 
LP side 4 - Lieder by Brahms


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Beethoven
Piano Trios - No.1 in E-flat major, Op.1 No.1
No.2 in G major, Op.1 No.2
No.3 in C minor, Op.1 No.3: I. Allegro con brio
No.6 in E-flat major, Op.70 No.2
No.8 in one movement in B-flat major, WoO 39
No.10 in E-flat major, Op.44 (14 Variationen über ein eigenes Thema)*
Beaux Arts Trio [Philips, 1979-81]

No. 3 in C minor is especially brilliant and presages great things....










*Brahms
Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in C major, Op. 87
Trio for Piano and Strings no 3 in C minor, Op. 101*
Angelich, R. & G. Capuçon [Erato, 2004]


----------



## senza sordino

Another full day of listening. 
I started the morning listening to a cd I got from the library
Rachel Podger and Brecon Baroque 
Bach Concerto for two violins BWV 1043, concerto for harpsichord, flute and violin BWV 1044, concerto for violin and oboe BWV 1060, concerto for three violins BWV 1064
View attachment 88828


LvB Piano Trios no 7 Archduke, no 4 Gassenhauer, no 5 Ghost, from my collection of CDs
View attachment 88829


Saint Saëns Piano Trios 1&2 from Spotify 
View attachment 88830


Rachmaninov Trio Elegiaque no 1 and 2, Vocalise and Dream. From Spotify, this is so impressive I will buy my own copy
View attachment 88831


Copland violin sonata, Ives largo for violin clarinet and piano, Bernstein Piano Trio, Carter elegy for viola and piano, Barber String Quartet. From my collection. The Copland is so nice I bought myself the sheet music to learn, the Bernstein piano trio reminds me of the Ravel, and the Barber Quartet is wonderful, I bought this cd over one year ago 
View attachment 88832


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Siegfried










I love the Vorspiel of Act III


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Easy Goer

Shostakovich- Symphonies 1 & 6. Kurt Sanderling & The Berlin Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## KenOC

Music from _On the Waterfront _by Leonard Bernstein. A very good score from a very political movie, worth reading about. On the radio.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Scarlatti *:Sonatas.
Disc 1

Christian Zacharias


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Lehar: Das Land des Lachelns
> 
> _Nylund|Beczala|Bauer|Berg
> Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks
> Munchner Rundfunkorchester|Schirmer_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want some happy happy joy joy music.


Admit it, you saw my Merry Widow and that may your choose this one.


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> *Haydn*
> Die Schöpfung, Hob. XXI:2 (Live in Royal Albert Hall 1984)
> *Sol. Lucia Popp, Anthony Rolfe-Johnson, Benjamin Luxon
> Cond. Klaus Tennstedt, LPC&O, LPO (1984/2006 Issue Edition)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Haydn*
> Die Schöpfung, Hob. XXI:2
> *Sol. Gundula Janowitz, Fritz Wunderlich, Werner Krenn, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Walter Berry, Christa Ludwig
> Cond. Herbert von Karajan, WSv, BPO, DG (1969/2016 Remastered Edition)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Getting to appreciate "The Creation" more than before, listening to Tennstedt moving live concert, with an amazing opening, and the version I keep and first heard: Karajan and extraordinary soloists like Fischer-Dieskau, Wunderlich and of course, Gundula Janowitz. I am still unaware of the meaning and the "talents" of this big choral piece, but it is ok. I learn listening.
> 
> They are all worth the try._


Please do try the Dorati, now on Decca formerly Philips.


----------



## tortkis

Four Four Three ~ Music of Terry Riley - Ragazze Quartet, Slagwerk Den Haag, Kapok (Channel Classics, 2016)









Terry Riley: In C, Sunrise of the planetary dream collector

Ragazze Quartet: Rosa Arnold (violin), Jeanita Vriens (violin), Annemijn Bergkotte (viola), Kirsten Jenson (cello)
Slagwerk Den Haag (The Hague Percussion): Frank Wienk, Joey Marijs, Niels Meliefste, Vitaly Medvedev
Kapok: Morris Kliphuis (horn, cornet), Timon Koomen (guitar), Remco Menting (drums)


----------



## Pugg

​*Dvorak;* Serenades Op 22/44
Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms: Piano Trios *

Piano Trio No. 1 in B major, Op. 8
Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87
Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101

_Renaud Capuçon (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello), Nicolas Angelich (piano)_


----------



## jim prideaux

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Brahms: Piano Trios *
> 
> Piano Trio No. 1 in B major, Op. 8
> Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87
> Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101
> 
> _Renaud Capuçon (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello), Nicolas Angelich (piano)_


a marvellous disc....with this and a Supraphon CD of the Dvorak Trios I finally understood the attraction of the Piano Trio.The second movement of the first Brahms Trio includes one of the most emotive (and yet 'simple') melodies I think I have ever heard!

interesting to note that Turnaboutvox had also been listening to the same CD earlier


----------



## Dr Johnson

Conglomerate said:


>


If that isn't a weird album cover, I don't know what is!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin: Nocturnes * disc 1
Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Pugg

jim prideaux said:


> a marvellous disc....with this and a Supraphon CD of the Dvorak Trios I finally understood the attraction of the Piano Trio.The second movement of the first Brahms Trio includes one of the most emotive (and yet 'simple') melodies I think I have ever heard!
> 
> interesting to note that Turnaboutvox had also been listening to the same CD earlier


Sometimes that happens, I saw the Capucon brothers a few weeks ago in Rotterdam, Brahms / Double concerto....


----------



## Dedalus

Listening to sibelius's 5th symphony. It's been a while since I listened to it and I know it's rather popular but man I really like it! I'm not sure I remember liking it as much on previous listens. These things happen though.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Leoncavallo: La Bohème*

Alan Titus (Schaunard), Alexandrina Milcheva (Musette), Franco Bonisolli (Marcello), Lucia Popp (Mimi), Bernd Weikl (Rodolfo), Alexander Malta (Barbemuche), Raimund Grumbach (Colline), Jörn W Wilsing (Visconte Paolo), Norbert Orth (Durand), Friedrich Lenz (Gaudenzio), Sofia Lis (Eufemia)

Coro de la Radio de Baviera & Orquesta de la Radio de Munich, Heinz Wallberg.


----------



## Biwa

Toru Takemitsu: To the Edge of Dream
Toshio Hosokawa: Voyage IX - Awakening
Hikaru Hayashi: Guitar concerto "Northern Sail"

Masao Tanibe, guitar
Erzgebirgische Philharmonie Aue
Naoshi Takahashi


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler; Symphony No 3
*
Helga Dernesch / Sir George Solti


----------



## Pugg

​*Granados: *
Liliana, lyric poem
arr. Casals

Elisenda; Suite oriental (Suite arabe)

Dani Espasa (piano)

Orquestra Simfònica de Barcelona i Nacional de Catalunya, Pablo González


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I am enjoying the last day of my vacation with Herr Wagner and the Berliner Phil:









I particularly love his rendition of the Tannhäuser prelude - majestic and awesome, just the qualities I first came to admire Wagner for. Makes me think of a stormy sea whenever I hear it, with the wind whistling and huge foaming waves crashing against the shore.


----------



## jim prideaux

Dedalus said:


> Listening to sibelius's 5th symphony. It's been a while since I listened to it and I know it's rather popular but man I really like it! I'm not sure I remember liking it as much on previous listens. These things happen though.


.....and which recording are you listening to?


----------



## Granate

*Verdi*
Aida
*Sol. Monserrat Caballé, Fiorenza Cossotto, Plácido Domingo, Piero Cappuccilli & Nicolai Ghiaurov
Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden
Cond. Riccardo Muti, NPO, WC (1974/1998 Remastered Edition)*









_I love the playing of the New Philharmonia under Muti, but I honestly believe that the two classical super-stars of my country (Caballé and Domingo) could be bettered. The recording is excellent and my second try after the one of Karajan with Freni and Carreras for WC. Please, raise your hand if in a very long time I should try Karajan with Tebaldi for Decca, and why._


----------



## Pugg

​
*Jonas Kaufmann; You Mean the World to Me*

Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Jochen Rieder


----------



## Vasks

_On vinyl_

*Brian - Comedy Overture: The Tinker's Wedding (Mackerras/EMI)
Britten - Symphony for Cello & Orchestra (Rostropovich/London)*


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms*; Sonata / Ballades.
Sfefan Vladar


----------



## Guest

Georg Muffat Armonico Tributo From the first bar a feast for the ears,lovely,lovely,lo.........
The Parley of Onstruments are playing it so soulful and the recording is so refreshingly honest to the music.


----------



## Heliogabo

One of my favorite harpsichord albums:


----------



## Guest

Heliogabo said:


> One of my favorite harpsichord albums:


Is it the music from Froberger ,the playing by Rousset or maybe both?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress*

Ian Bostridge (Tom Rakewell), Bryn Terfel (Nick Shadow), Deborah York (Anne Trulove), Anne Sofie von Otter (Baba the Turk), Anne Howells (Mother Goose), Peter Bronder (Sellem), Martin Robson (Trulove), Julian Clarkson (Keeper of the Madhouse)

Monteverdi Choir, London Symphony Orchestra, John Eliot Gardiner.


----------



## Guest

Bruckner Symphony No. 1


----------



## Heliogabo

Traverso said:


> Is it the music from Froberger ,the playing by Rousset or maybe both?


I think is both, yes, a perfect match. Beautiful compositions and a highly inspired playing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Fantasia and London Symphony*

London Phil and Sir Adrian Boult.

Personally, the Tallis Fantasia sounds a little thick and less atmospheric than I think it should sound, but the London Symphony is spot on.


----------



## Merl

This set got shot to pieces by the critics but I like Abbado's 4th and 5th. True, the 6th isn't great and the early symphonies are routine but the CSO certainly gives a great account of the 5th. Made a nice change to listen to in the car after a legthy absence.


----------



## millionrainbows

Bartok, Sonatas for Violin & Piano, 1 & 2



This is very emotive and "gypsy" and Dionysian. I think I like the Eugene Drucker/Diane Walsh version better; powerful, yet more modern and Apollonian.



Now I will listen to a third version:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Returning to a String Quartet state of mind, CD4 of the Fitzwilliam String Quartet's survey of Shostakovich is presently playing - Quartets Nos. 8, 9 & 10.

Like Brahms, I prefer Shostakovich's Chamber works over his Symphonies. The Fitzwilliam Quartet's Cycle on Decca is an incredible collection of performances, superbly balanced and recorded.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Rubinstein: Piano Concerto No.4 in D Minor
Hofmann: Chromaticon Josef Hofmann/Curtis Institute Student Orchestra/Fritz Reiner

Chopin: Ballade No.1 in G Minor, Op.23/Nocturnes in E-flat, Op.9 No.2 and F-sharp, Op.15, No.2/Waltzes in A-flat, Op.42 and D-flat, Op.64 No.1/Andante Spianato and Grande Polonaise in E-flat, Op.22/Etude in G-flat, Op.25 No.9/Berceuse, Op.57
Mendelssohn: Spinning Song, Op.67 No.4
Rachmaninoff: Prelude in G Minor, Op.23 No.5
Beethoven-Rubinstein: Turkish March from "The Ruins of Athens"
Moszkowski: Caprice Espagnole, Op.37 Josef Hofmann

Hofmann: Chromaticon Josef Hofmann/Curtis Institute Student Orchestra/Ignace Hilsberg

Chopin: Nocturne in C Minor, Op.48 No.1/Mazurka in C, Op.33 No.3/Waltz in A-flat, Op.34 No.1/Andante Spianato and Grande Polonaise in E-flat, Op.22 Josef Hofmann

J.S. Bach: Toccata, Adagio and Fugue in C, BWV 564/Fugue in A minor/Fantasia and Fugue in G Minor, BWV 542 "The Great" Albert Schweitzer (Parish Church, Gunsbach, Alsace)

A double CD set of the legendary and incendiary Josef Hofmann!! The first two sets I've listed are his Golden Jubilee Concert, which was given at the Metropolitan Opera House, New York, 28th November, 1937. The alternative recording of Hofmann's Chromaticon was made 6th September, 1937 and the final solo set come from his Carnegie Hall recital of 24th March, 1945. The playing in this latter sadly shows Hofmann's decline in the intervening years (he suffered from alcoholism), though the Nocturne in C Minor is well played, but the 1937 recordings are superb, he holds nothing back and if towards the end of the Moszkowski Caprice Espagnole he hits a few clinkers, well what of it? He sounds as though in the excitement of the moment he's trying to burst the skin that holds him back, and you can't help but be carried away with it!! The Rubinstein Concerto comes up particularly well, Hofmann had, of course, studied with Rubinstein, and he clearly loves this concerto, and brings it to life in a way few manage (a live performance by Shura Cherkassky is the only other I've heard that matches him, and Cherkassky studied with Hofmann!!)
Then a lovely LP of Bach played by the venerable Albert Schweitzer, recorded when he was 78, it's certainly slow by today's standards, and probably was even by 1953 standards, but there's a spirituality about the playing and conception of the whole thing that I fine extremely touching and ultimately very moving, particularly in the Toccata, Adagio and Fugue. I wouldn't be without this record for the world.


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (Novak Edition, 1890) (Live at the Royal Festival Hall)
*Cond. Klaus Tennstedt, LPO, LPO (1981/2008 Issue Edition)*









*Mozart*
Concert Arias
*Sol. Gundula Janowitz
Cond. Wilfried Boettcher, WSO, DG (1967/1996 Remastered Edition)*









_Spectacular live recording of Bruckner's No.8, standing on studio standards and close to my second listen and favourite Karajan last No.8 with the Wiener Philharmoniker. Gundula Janowitz is an incredible vocalist but here I am not listening really to Mozart compositions I would find appealing. The next ones are two recital CDs by Lucia Popp._


----------



## chrisco97

It has been a while, I know; I was listening to some new pieces (for me) from Mozart and couldn't help but think of this forum because of how much I was enjoying it.










*Mozart* - Piano Sonata No. 14 in C Minor, K. 457

I bought this set a while back, it being a complete set of his piano sonatas for only $0.99 and all... xD

I had some work to complete on the computer today, so I decided to have this set play in the background. After hearing a few of these sonatas, I am having a hard time deciding why people do not talk about them more often! Every one that I have listened to so far sounds so joyful and happy, and they all have an indisputable element of playfulness besides. Concentrating on this sonata in particular, I have been taken by surprise. It goes from dark and broody one moment, to happy and bouncy the next. It is very moody, and I am enjoying it immensely. Because I do not typically associate such a style with Mozart, this has been one of the most enjoyable listens I have had in quite some time.

EDIT: I just realized I had my player on shuffle and that is why this piece was so varied in sound and mood. XD

EDIT #2: It is still one of the most enjoyable pieces I have heard in quite some time though!


----------



## Conglomerate

:lol:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Beethoven
Piano Trios
No.5 in D major, Op.70 No.1 'Ghost'
No.7 in B-flat major, Op.97 'Archduke'
No.9 in E-flat major, WoO 38
No.11 in G major, Op.121a: 10 Variations on Wenzel Müller's song 'Ich bin der Schneider Kakadu'*
Beaux Arts Trio [Philips, 1979 - 82]

Splendidly integrated music making from the BAT - a most enjoyable box set. There may be better modern recordings, but this still ticks all the boxes for me. Op 121a is a longstanding favourite.










*Brahms
Piano Trio No. 1 in B major, Op. 8*
Angelich,R. & G. Capuçon [Erato 2004]

Another run out for this popular disc as I try to unravel the mysteries of Brahms for myself.










*Tchaikovsky
Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50*
Perlman, Ashkenazy & Harrell [EMI, 1990]

This is a very persuasive account of the Tchaikovsky which I enjoyed greatly (he did write some attractive chamber music) Only my relative unfamiliarity with the work stopped me from voting for it in the first round of the piano trio list project.










*Britten
Sonata for Cello and Piano in C major, Op. 65
Alban Gerhardt (Cello), Steven Osborne (Piano)
Symphony for Cello and Orchestra, Op. 68*
Alban Gerhardt (Cello); Andrew Manze, BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra [Hyperion, 2013]










*
Takemitsu
Complete Original Solo Guitar Works
Leo Brouwer 
Hika 'In Memoriam Toru Takemitsu', for guitar *
Shin-ichi Fukuda [Naxos, 2014]


----------



## pmsummer

I HAVE HEARD IT SAID THAT A SPIRIT ENTERS
_Works by Gavin Bryars_
*Gavin Bryars*
Holly Cole - voice
Gwen Hoebig - violin
Gavin Bryars - solo double-bass
CBC Radio Orchestra
Owen Underhill - conductor
_
GB Records (2)_


----------



## Biwa

Bedrich Smetana: Ma Vlast (complete)

Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra
Walter Susskind (conductor)


----------



## JACE

AClockworkOrange said:


> Like Brahms, I prefer Shostakovich's Chamber works over his Symphonies. The Fitzwilliam Quartet's Cycle on Decca is an *incredible collection of performances, superbly balanced and recorded*.


I agree! Wonderful performances!


----------



## JACE

*Elly Ameling - The Early Recordings, Vol. 3 (BMG, originally released on Deutsche Harmonia Mundi)*
Lieder by Brahms & Schumann


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

One of many great examples of why Beethoven was a genius


----------



## George O

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 88849
> 
> 
> A double CD set of the legendary and incendiary Josef Hofmann!! The first two sets I've listed are his Golden Jubilee Concert, which was given at the Metropolitan Opera House, New York, 28th November, 1937. The alternative recording of Hofmann's Chromaticon was made 6th September, 1937 and the final solo set come from his Carnegie Hall recital of 24th March, 1945. The playing in this latter sadly shows Hofmann's decline in the intervening years (he suffered from alcoholism), though the Nocturne in C Minor is well played, but the 1937 recordings are superb, he holds nothing back and if towards the end of the Moszkowski Caprice Espagnole he hits a few clinkers, well what of it? He sounds as though in the excitement of the moment he's trying to burst the skin that holds him back, and you can't help but be carried away with it!! The Rubinstein Concerto comes up particularly well, Hofmann had, of course, studied with Rubinstein, and he clearly loves this concerto, and brings it to life in a way few manage (a live performance by Shura Cherkassky is the only other I've heard that matches him, and Cherkassky studied with Hofmann!!)


Hofmann was considered by many to be the greatest pianist of his time, my liner notes say. The notes also say that he played pieces somewhat differently every time. And since very very little of him was recorded, history has forever lost a lot of wonderful music. You can tell within seconds of hearing him that this guy had it.


----------



## George O

Französische Cembalomusik

pieces by
Jean-Nicolas Geoffroy (1633-1694)
and
Louis Couperin (c. 1626-1661)

Colin Tilney, harpsichord

on EMI Reflexe (W. Germany), from 1978

details: http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/emi30945.htm

5 stars


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Continuing with the late string quartets of my beloved Beethoven - Op 131


----------



## KenOC

Quite amazing that through the whole 19th century, there was a common opinion that Beethoven's late quartets were preferably viewed in score, not performed. They were seen as obscure, recondite. Shaw thought differently.

Today they might be his most popular quartets.


----------



## JACE

Schumann: Frauenliebe & Leben; Liederkreis - Respighi: Il tramonto / Sena Jurinac, Franz Holetschek, Barylli-Quartett (Westminster/DG)


----------



## Vronsky

*Scriabin: Piano Concerto (Boulez, Ugorski, CSO)|Dvořák: Symphony No.9 (Kubelik, BRSO)*










Alexander Scriabin: Piano Concerto
Anatol Ugorski *·* Pierre Boulez *·* Chicago Symphony Orchestra










Antonín Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 "New World Symphony"
Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra *·* Rafael Kubelík


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Simply the greatest (along with Leonhardt)

Although I must check out that Justin Taylor recording!


----------



## JACE

*Arthur Rubinstein Plays Chopin (RCA/Sony)*
Disc 2 - Ballades Nos. 1-4; Scherzos Nos. 1-4; Tarantelle, Op. 43

Not hard to understand why these recordings are legendary.


----------



## Pugg

​
PACHELBEL: Canon and Gigue etc. / St. Paul Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Guest

No, 87 & 88.


----------



## Biwa

Edward Elgar: Froissart

Ralph Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5

Gustav Holst: Japanese Suite

argovia philharmonic
Douglas Bostock


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin; Scherzi.*
Pietro De Maria


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> *Bruckner*
> Symphony No.8 in C minor (Novak Edition, 1890) (Live at the Royal Festival Hall)
> *Cond. Klaus Tennstedt, LPO, LPO (1981/2008 Issue Edition)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mozart*
> Concert Arias
> *Sol. Gundula Janowitz
> Cond. Wilfried Boettcher, WSO, DG (1967/1996 Remastered Edition)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Spectacular live recording of Bruckner's No.8, standing on studio standards and close to my second listen and favourite Karajan last No.8 with the Wiener Philharmoniker. Gundula Janowitz is an incredible vocalist but here I am not listening really to Mozart compositions I would find appealing. The next ones are two recital CDs by Lucia Popp._


This can an only be good.


----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> *Elly Ameling - The Early Recordings, Vol. 3 (BMG, originally released on Deutsche Harmonia Mundi)*
> Lieder by Brahms & Schumann





JACE said:


> Schumann: Frauenliebe & Leben; Liederkreis - Respighi: Il tramonto / Sena Jurinac, Franz Holetschek, Barylli-Quartett (Westminster/DG)


Elly Ameling and Sen Jurinac, such a fine taste.:clap:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler; Symphony no 4*
Elsie Morrison/ Kubelik.


----------



## Guest

A lovely guitar recording. He plays Britten's "Nocturnal" and several Dowland Fantasias. Extraordinary sound.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach; cantatas* ( disc 1)
Dame Joan Sutherland / Elly Ameling et al.


----------



## James Mann

Excuse me, I may be daft but what purpose do posters get from this thread? It seems like a waste of time to me, but I may just be a bit thick for my own good


----------



## Pugg

​
*Alkan- Genius-Enigma *

Trois grandes études pour les mains séparées et réunies, Op. 76, No. 3

Trois Morceaux dans la Genre Pathétique, Op. 15

Sonatine, Op. 61

Vincenzo Maltempo (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi *per due.
Angela Gheorghiu/ Robert Algagna


----------



## Kivimees

James Mann said:


> Excuse me, I may be daft but what purpose do posters get from this thread? It seems like a waste of time to me, but I may just be a bit thick for my own good


This thread provides me with lots of music I haven't heard before.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

*Mahler's 3rd* (Bernstein)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verhulst:* Mass Op. 20

Nienke Oostenrijk (soprano), Margriet van Reisen (contralto), Marcel Reijans (tenor), Hubert Claessens (bass)

Netherlands Concert Choir, Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Matthias Bamert


----------



## chesapeake bay

James Mann said:


> Excuse me, I may be daft but what purpose do posters get from this thread? It seems like a waste of time to me, but I may just be a bit thick for my own good


Its a good place to remind yourself to listen to something, as most of the postings are for excellent and/or well known works. But also there are some lesser known pieces posted which you can check out for the first time, always good to listen to something new or even a different recording of a work.

p.s. though sometimes I suspect it's mainly a place where Pugg can prove that he listens to more classical music than anyone else on the planet :lol: (joke)


----------



## Pugg

​
For the few *Beverly Sills* lovers.
_Plaisir d'amour_


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> ​
> For the few *Beverly Sills* lovers.
> _Plaisir d'amour_


just reminded me of this song 

"Plaisir d'amour ne dure qu'un moment,. Chagrin d'amour dure toute la vie"


----------



## helenora

James Mann said:


> Excuse me, I may be daft but what purpose do posters get from this thread? It seems like a waste of time to me, but I may just be a bit thick for my own good


mm....it's a lot of posts here , that's true and sometimes it's difficult to follow everything if possible, but it's very interesting to see and know tastes of forum members, tendencies, etc and of course it gives ideas for listening from time to time....

and of course it's a great sharing possibility as simple as that .


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> just reminded me of this song
> 
> "Plaisir d'amour ne dure qu'un moment,. Chagrin d'amour dure toute la vie"


I do have very fond and romantic memories about this song.

Spain, diner and a lovely lady sung that on our table.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel*:

Piano Concerto in G major
Piano Concerto in D major (for the left hand)

Valses nobles et sentimentales

_Krystian Zimerman _(piano)

Cleveland Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez


----------



## Granate

*Lucia Popp sings Opera arias from:*

*Mozart*
Il rè pastore, KV208
Idomeneo, rè di Creta, KV366
Le nozze di Figaro, KV492
Don Giovanni, KV527
La Clemenza di Tito, KV621
*Cond. Leonard Slatkin, MPO*

Die Entführung aus dem Serail, KV384 (Cond. Josef Krips)
Così fan tutte, KV588 (Cond. Otto Klemperer)
Die Zauberflöte, KV620 (Queen of the Night -Otto Klemperer- and Pamina -Bernard Haitnik)

*Wagner*
Tannhäuser, WWV 70
*R. Strauss*
Daphne, Op.82
*Cond. Bernard Haitink, SOdBR*

Vier Letze Lieder for soprano & orchestra, Op.150
*Cond. Klaus Tennstedt, LPO*

*Sol. Lucia Popp, ICON, WC (2009 Issue Edition)*










_The story of of why I do this listenings is because my first and ever favourite, Maria Callas, barely sung German arias and had a very small repertoire. After knowing more closely this German Opera repertoire thanks to Karajan, with Richard Strauss or Wagner, I first tried a little with Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (CD9 of Karajan: the Vienna Recordings 1946-1949, WC is wonder at every second) but her stereo recordings were not very appealing. Gundula Janowitz is probably my favourite soprano of them thanks to the yet unbeatable Vier Letze Lieder, but her Mozart arias album has Mozart as the main problem.
Yesterday night and today I had listenings of these arias sung by another famous (well, probably. Pugg never stopped promoting her, so I gave in) soprano in the 70's and 80's: Lucia Popp.

Her singing abilities are world-class, no doubt. Singing the Italian arias by Mozart I can still put Callas way over her, because I prefer the way she communicated drama through singing. Popp sings this with an amazing voice that still looks like nothing serious is going on. K2, just my opinion.
Her rendition of Queen of the Night is almost perfect for me and what I was looking for, as well as many of the more comical Mozart operas. Those are first choices. It does not happen that way when I listen to Tannhäuser, Daphne, and Vier Letze Lieder. Beautiful, but lacking that great drama element.

I want to get more into Opera this season attending to screenings, I hope I am successful._


----------



## Guest

Today the second cd with partitas,Leonhardt is a sculptor in the way he brings this music alive,and of course there is an aristocratic approach wich feels to me if you are in the presence of Bach himself.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Rossini - Overture to "William Tell" (Karajan/Angel)
Weber - Hungarian Fantasy for Bassoon & Orchestra (Garfield/Columbia)
Brahms - Clarinet Sonata #1 (de Peyer/Seraphim)
J. Strauss, Jr. - Persian March (Boskovsky/London STS)*


----------



## Pugg

​
* Beethoven*: Diabelli Variations + Sonata 28


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet: Chérubin
*
Frederica von Stade, J. Anderson, Ramey, Upshaw, et al

P. Steinberg conducting.


----------



## JACE

Pugg said:


> Elly Ameling and Sen Jurinac, such a fine taste.:clap:


Thanks. I'm glad that you think they're wonderful too.


----------



## Mahlerite555

Pinchas Steinberg... That kid must have gotten bullied a lot.


----------



## Granate

*Haydn*
Salve Regina in G minor
*Sol. Arleen Augér, Alfreda Hogson, Anthony Rolfe Johnson, Gwynne Howell, John Birch
The London Chamber Choir
Cond. László Heltay, ACO, Decca (1979/1996 Remastered Edition)*

Die Schöpfung, Hob. XXI:2
*Sol. Lucia Popp, Werner Hollweg, Kurt Moll, Helena Döse, Benjamin Luxon
Cond. Antal Doráti, BFC, RPO, Decca (1976/1996 Remastered Edition)*












Pugg said:


> Please do try the Dorati, now on Decca formerly Philips.


_Haydn again but with a more true, baroque style than the Karajan sound. That is my best experience of this album conducted by Doráti and Heltay, who discovers to me a fine Salve Regina. I probably like this Creation more than the previous Karajan but the soloists are still a bit under Karajan's level. I say this is a very good alternative._


----------



## Manxfeeder

Debussy, En Blanc Et Noir


----------



## Tristan

*Tchaikovsky* - Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture

Listening to the Karajan recording on DG vinyl on my new turntable 

Can't tell you how many times I've heard this piece. It is certainly one of my all-time favorites. In my opinion it has the best finale of any classical piece (the Tchaikovsky Drumroll perfected). I love the whole piece of course, I just had to remark on that, finale-junkie as I am


----------



## Dr Johnson

Schoenberg, String Trio Op 45


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 2*

Gardiner and the Orchestre Revolutionaire et Romantique.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3, Egmont Overture*

Solti's Eroica is more measured than others. It's like he's viewing the hero in a fly-over, so everything looks like it's moving slower.


----------



## bharbeke

Replying to James Mann:

I love the posts in this thread where people share their reactions, thoughts, stories, and experiences regarding what pieces they are listening to. 

I get no value from the posts with just the listing of performers or picture of the CD. To those who post this type, please consider adding your subjective opinion or some other information. Even one or two words like "marvelous" or "five stars" is valuable to me in seeking out new recordings and works. That said, I understand that your reasons for posting and reading may be different from mine, so do what you feel is best.


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 4

Marvelous.


----------



## Manxfeeder

bharbeke said:


> I get no value from the posts with just the listing of performers or picture of the CD. To those who post this type, please consider adding your subjective opinion or some other information.


That kind of thing helps me also. Personally, I try to do that, but a lot of times I don't know what to say. Sometimes it's easier to post a picture than to sound ignorant. 

However, now I'm listening to Furtwangler's Eroica from 1953. Furtwangler is always fun when he conducts Beethoven, even when he isn't at his best (like the 6th symphony). This isn't my favorite rendition of his of the 3rd, but one notable aspect of this is, the slow movement is less a funeral than a tiptoeing after the funeral for fear of waking the dead.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to:










*Rachmaninov: 24 Preludes / Ashkenazy (Decca)*
This is my favorite version of Rachmaninov's complete preludes.

*Some reflections on other recordings:*
Richter is wonderful too, of course (although I don't think he ever recorded them complete). Richter is more towering and magisterial than Ashkenazy -- but I find that I prefer Ashkenazy's warmer, dreamier approach in this repertoire.

Weissenberg is often recommended for Rach's Preludes, but I'm not a fan his recording. I think his playing is too clangorous and aggressive (for works like these).


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Joseph Haydn* - Die Schöpfung, performed by the Bavarian Radio Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein and a stellar cast of singers.


----------



## Guest

JACE said:


> Now listening to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rachmaninov: 24 Preludes / Ashkenazy (Decca)*
> This is my favorite version of Rachmaninov's complete preludes.


Of course it is,wonderful playing.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Kronos Quartet


----------



## KenOC

Emil Tabakov, Concerto for Two Flutes and Orchestra (2000). It reminds me of DSCH's 6th with a long introspective Largo for the first movement, and then an increasingly wild and noisy Allegro for the second. I'll be looking for more from this guy.


----------



## Granate

*Fauré*
Requiem, Op.48
_HDTracks Edition_
*Sol. Victoria de los Ángeles, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Henriette Puig-Roget
Choeurs Elisabeth Brasseurs
Cond. André Cluytens, Orchestre du Conservatoire de Paris, WC (1963/2011 Remastered Edition)*









*Smetana*
Má Vlast
_SACD Edition_
*Cond. Rafael Kubelík, BSO, DG (1971/2011 Remastered Edition)*









_Two remasterings with terrific sound but not so compelling versions of these works. I have been reading that this Má Vlast by Kubelík may be his worst though one of his best sounding. I do not think this should take out the Antoni Wit Naxos recording. It is ok, but not on Kubelík standards. And then this Fauré Requiem, though it is my first listen, is very divisive. The first parts show me this is like a second-rate requiem that has nothing to do with Mozart, Brahms or Berlioz.

The organ is cringe-worthy. Period.

Then the soft voice by Victoria de los Ángeles comes in and the piece starts to be "artistic" for once. The aria is "Pie Jesu" and it is worth the listen to any opera fan. The recording overall is ok but I am sure that it could be worse._


----------



## Badinerie

Got to love Peggy Cochrane's Translations from the French, "Crikey and By Gum!" lol...Monica Sinclair is a superb Marchioness, half way between Lady Bracknell and Yvette from 'Allo Allo. Spiro Malas hams it up wonderfully as Sulpice. `I Dont play the Complete work very often usually the highlights lp but I found time tonight.


----------



## George O

Glenn Gould (1932-1982):
String Quartet, op 1
-Symphonia Quartet
"So You Want to Write a Fugue?"
-Elizabeth Benson-Guy, Anita Darian, Charles Bressler, Donald Gramm, vocals
-Juilliard Quartet / Vladimir Golschmann

Dmitri Shostakovich (1906-1975):
Quintet for Two Violins, Viola, Cello, and Piano in G minor, op 57
-Symphonia Quartet

Francis Poulenc (1899-1963):
Aubade for Piano and 18 Instruments (excerpts)
-Ensemble conducted by Boris Brott

Glenn Gould, piano

CD on Sony (NYC), from 1997
recorded 1960, 1963, 1961, 1975


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Poul Ruders "Nightshade trilogy" for maybe the first time, but not the last. Did not pay very close attention but think it was a nice musical landscape. I'm thinking of playing Ruders' guitar music and always listen to other works by the composer.


----------



## millionrainbows

Wagner/Bruckner


----------



## AClockworkOrange

More late night String Quartets this time courtesy of Ludwig Van Beethoven - the first two Razumovsky Quartets - Op.59 No.1 & No.2 - performed by the Amadeus Quartet. Incredible music performed to a very high standard.


----------



## Orfeo

Some wonderful music here, nicely atmospheric, and quite spellbinding. The performances are very good, although the recorded sound could use a tad more opulence a la Chandos. Still, it is a must get.

Are the symphonies (in their complete editions) next? Time is long overdue for another cycle.


----------



## senza sordino

Lots of music today, because I called in sick. I probably should have called in sick yesterday as I feel better today than yesterday. At least means I am getting better.

Mozart Piano Trios 6, 5 and 4 as that's the order on the cd. I feel that Haydn and Mozart trios are like piano sonatas and the violin and cello are only allowed to play along as long as they don't make too much noise. Nice enough but not great.
View attachment 88872


Schubert Symphonies no 5&8, super stuff.
View attachment 88873


Schumann Piano Trios 1, 2 & 3, Sech Stuchein Kanonischer form Op 56 arranged for piano trio, Fantasiestücke for piano trio. 
View attachment 88874


Berg and Beethoven Violin Concerti. This album is fantastic, the Berg is super, so enjoyable full of tension. 
View attachment 88875


Korngold and Zemlinsky piano trios. It's the first time I have heard either piece and I really enjoyed listening to this. The Zemlinsky is originally for clarinet, cello and piano but when I looked at the music score online it has both parts. Really interesting music, and it won't be the last time I will hear this music.
View attachment 88876


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphonies Nos. 4 and 7*

This is a nice recording. I'd probably be happier with it if I hadn't heard all the other conductors; by now, I'm expecting the unusual. As it is, it is well done and sounds like the 4th and 7th should sound.


----------



## pmsummer

ENGLISH COUNTRY DANCES
_17th C. Music from the Publications of..._
*John Playford*
David Douglas - violin
Paul O'Dette - theorbo, cittern, Baroque guitar
Andrew Lawrence-King - harp, double harp, Irish harp, guitar

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Alfacharger

Beethoven's Emperor and Choral Fantasy from my recently purchased Klemperer set at the used cd store. I also picked up Mehul's 4 Symphonies, Rubbra's 2nd and 6th Symphonies and Vaughan Williams Riders to the Sea, Household Music and Flos Campi.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Granate

*Brahms*
Symphony No.1 in C minor, Op.68 (Live recording)
*Cond. Sergiu Celibidache, MPO, WC (2011 Issue Edition)*
--
*Brahms*
Symphony No.1 in C minor, Op.68
Tragic Overture, Op.81
Academic Festival Overture, Op.80
*Cond. John Barbirolli, WPO, WC (1969/2016 Issue Edition)*

















_I turned off the laptop before posting the comment so I have to repeat myself. It is my bazillionth try of Brahms symphonies after my failure with Chailly and Gardiner and being Ok with Herbert von Karajan on the 60s. But this is a change. Barbirolli sounds as good as he should do with the Wiener Philharmoniker. The Academic Festival Overture is his highlight. But Celibidache's version is unbelievable. It does justice to my favourite Brahms symphony thanks to the strings of the Münchner Philharmoniker and the acoustics of the concert hall. Glory. I had tried Celibidache and MPO with Bruckner No.3 before but I was not very into it then. Point for *Celi*._


----------



## Merl

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphonies Nos. 4 and 7*
> 
> This is a nice recording. I'd probably be happier with it if I hadn't heard all the other conductors; by now, I'm expecting the unusual. As it is, it is well done and sounds like the 4th and 7th should sound.
> 
> View attachment 88877


A nice solid set


----------



## Guest

Disc 3: The live recordings.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert; Impromptus.*
Andrei Gavrilov


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Sibelius: symphony 5 and En Saga


----------



## JACE

Brahms: Lieder / Bernarda Fink, Roger Vignoles (Harmonia Mundi)

Lovely!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: double concertos.*
Lucas and Arthur Jussen.

Our home grown pride!


----------



## Pugg

Badinerie said:


> Got to love Peggy Cochrane's Translations from the French, "Crikey and By Gum!" lol...Monica Sinclair is a superb Marchioness, half way between Lady Bracknell and Yvette from 'Allo Allo. Spiro Malas hams it up wonderfully as Sulpice. `I Dont play the Complete work very often usually the highlights lp but I found time tonight.


Those lavish librettos , can we please have them back.


----------



## tortkis

Hindemith: Trio for Viola, Heckelphone and Piano, Op. 47 / Quartet for Clarinet, Violin, Cello, and Piano / Quartet for Four Horns - Ensemble Villa Musica (MDG, 1995)


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

​*Teresa Berganza *: Rossini aria's


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Stellar.


----------



## Pugg

​*Strauss ; Four last Song* and orchestral songs.
_Renée Fleming _/Eschenbach


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart; arias*
Kathleen Battle / André Previn.
Much better then her second one with Levine


----------



## Kivimees

Giving a second listen to a newly-acquired CD of two piano concertos by Scottish composer, Erik Chisholm:









The notes tell of Chisholm being called 'MacBartok', but I don't know if I would (or would want to) apply the nickname.

Concertos No. 1 "Pìobaireachd" & No. 2 Hindustani
Piano: Danny Driver
BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra
Conductor: Rory MacDonald


----------



## Judith

Brahms third symphony from the cycle by Berliner Philharmoniker conducted by Simon Rattle. Always loved the fourth but now favouring the third!!


----------



## Pugg

*Officially autumn .*


​*Haydn: The Seasons*
(sung in German)

Ileana Cotrubas (soprano), Werner Krenn (tenor), Hans Sotin (bass)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Brighton Festival Chorus, Antal Doráti.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Pugg said:


> *Haydn: The Seasons*
> (sung in German)


Is it ever sung in any other language?


----------



## Ariasexta

Jacobus Gallus(1550-1591)
Lamentationes Jeremiae Prophet
Czech Philharmonic Chorus of Brno, Direction: Petr Fiala. 
Supraphon

The music could had been better represented if the recording technics was more up to date. Too much ambient reveberation which is very annoying part of some technically incompitent recordings of choral music. I recently become interested in this composer and will have to buy better recordings of his works.


----------



## worov




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Igor Levit playing the Goldberg variations while correcting some tests. For now this is my favorite Goldberg! I seem to like the modern piano version better than any other. If I have a favorite piece then this is it


----------



## Pugg

​
MENDELSSOHN
Symphony No. 4 in A major, op. 90 "Italian" • Symphony No. 5 in D minor, op. 107 "Reformation"


----------



## Pugg

SiegendesLicht said:


> Is it ever sung in any other language?


I know one for sure ;
Haydn: The Seasons - Oratorio (sung in English) 
UPC 744457807125
Johannes Somary, conductor. The Fairfiled County Chorale, AmorArtis Classical Orchestra

And I believe and being very cautious...is the Beecham one not in English?


----------



## Pugg

​
Haydn: Arianna a Naxos, cantata, Hob.XXVIb/2

Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna 'Lasciatemi morire'

Rossini: Giovanna d'Arco

Vivaldi: Cantata RV675 'Piango, gemo, sospiro'

*Tereza Berganza *(mezzo-soprano)

English Chamber Orchestra, Marcello Viotti


----------



## Guest

Quartet a-moll op.13 Quartet Es-dur op.44 No.3


----------



## bharbeke

I recently had a run of pieces that I found enjoyable but not quite top tier:

Saint-Saens: Samson and Delilah-Bacchanale (Upload from TheWickiedNorth on YouTube)
Saint-Saens: 6 Etudes, Op. 52 (Rene Duchable)
Brahms: Symphony No. 2 (Solti/Chicago Symphony Orchestra)
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 2 (Salvatore Accardo/Kurt Masur/Gewandhausorchester Leipzig)
Strauss I: Lorelei Rheinklange Waltz, Op. 154 (Upload from Fledermaus1990 on YouTube)
Strauss I: Champagne Waltz, Op. 14 (Upload from Fledermaus1990 on YouTube)
Schumann: Album for the Young, Op. 68 (Upload from HALIDONMUSIC on YouTube, loved playing The Wild Rider as a piano student)
Chopin: Barcarolle, Op. 60 (Krystian Zimerman)
Hummel: Trio for Flute, Cello and Piano, Op. 78 (Chinook Trio)
Hummel: Septet in C "The Military", Op. 114 (Nash Ensemble)

Please chime in if you have heard any versions of any of these pieces that absolutely knocked your socks off, and I will give them a try down the road.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet:*

Phèdre: Overture
La Vierge: Le Dernier Sommeil de la vierge (Légende sacrée)
Truls Mørk (cello)

Scènes pittoresques
Fantaisie for Cello and Orchestra
Truls Mørk (cello)

Le Roi de Lahore: Overture
Les Erinnyes: Scène religieuse
Truls Mørk (cello)

Le Cid - Ballet music

Don César de Bazan: Sévillana

Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Vasks

_nothing but Bohuslav_

*Martinu - Symphony #2 (Neumann/Pro Arte LP)
Martinu - Concerto for 2 Pianos and Orchestra (Waldhans/Pro Arte LP)*


----------



## Heliogabo

Very enjoyable suites for flute, viola da gamba and theorb. A gentle and nice starting for my day


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*:
String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
arr. string orchestra

String Quartet No. 14 in C sharp minor, Op. 131
arr. string orchestra

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## JACE

Brahms: Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3 / Itzhak Perlman, Vladimir Ashkenazy (EMI)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Granate

*Brahms*
Symphony No.2 in D major, Op.73
Symphony No.3 in F major, Op.90
*Cond. John Barbirolli, WPO, WC (1969/2016 Issue Edition)*
--
*Brahms*
Symphony No.2 in D major, Op.73 (Live recording)
Symphony No.3 in F major, Op.90 (Live Recording)
*Cond. Sergiu Celibidache, MPO, WC (2011 Issue Edition)*

















_Following the magnificient No.1. John Barbirolli conducts these two symphonies with excellence. He tries to take everything he can from the compositions, and achieves better results in No.2 than Celibidache with the Münchner. Sergiu Celibidache does a much better performance with the No.3 (which third movement -Poco Allegretto- sound somehow familiar to me) and takes back the resonance of the hall._


----------



## Mahlerite555

Brahms under Celibidache is suprisingly too fast.


----------



## Guest

Duphly ( 1715 - 1789) and leonhardt


----------



## Pugg

​*Mendelssohn*; Paulus.

_Janowitz/ Adam/ Bolchwitz /lang_.

Kurt Masur conducting


----------



## Ariasexta

Vincenzo Albrici (1631-1696) An italian composer touring between germanic lands, Sweden, Germany, Prague.

Capella Augustana, Direction: Matteo Messori 
Rediviva

This is the first recording devoting only to his works. His style is aristocratic, aethereal, does not have much influence of from his germanic collegues, or he simply created a new style in germanic lands. It seems to me, it would have been very difficult to be innovative under the shadow of 17th century germanic giants like Heinrich Schutz and J Rosenmuller, Wolfgang Briegel, but he succeeded in maturing in his own unique style in a land full of great talents. He is not like Lully in bringing in a new style by merging the french local taste and italian taste, Albrici is resisting the germanic influences(heavy contrapuntal,sonorous), while pushing his own style. Here we see the reason why italian musicians were so much treasured and praised, the indelible creativity emanated from the italians during the whole early music ages should not to be underestimated.


----------



## Granate

*Brahms*
Symphony No.4 in E minor, Op.98
Variations on a Theme by Joseph Haydn, Op.56a
*Cond. John Barbirolli, WPO, WC (1969/2016 Issue Edition)*
--
*Brahms*
Symphony No.4 in E minor, Op.98 (Live recording)
Variations on a Theme by Joseph Haydn, Op.56a (Live Recording)
*Cond. Sergiu Celibidache, MPO, WC (2011 Issue Edition)*

















_The studio sessions with the Wiener Philharmoniker of Barbirolli prove to be more effective on these two works by Brahms. The comparison is very notable between the two versions of No.4, with Barbirolli winning clearly. However, the Variations are equally good on both directors. This one is very tough, but I am prefering the Celibidache concert more._

Brahms
No.1 - Celibidache MPO
No.2 - Barbirolli WPO
No.3 - Celibidache MPO
No.4 - Barbirolli WPO
Variations - Celibidache MPO

Very happy to be liking his symphonies much more than I did before.






Is this Beethoven No.1 actually conducted by Celibidache? If he did, who or which label published this?


----------



## Guest

Liszt 
zwei Konzertstücke
Trois etudes de concert
Consolations
Reminiscences de Don Juan


----------



## JACE

*Dvořák: Sym. No. 8; Scherzo capriccioso; Legends Nos. 4, 6, and 7 / Barbirolli, Hallé O (EMI Phoenixa)*

Some tremendous music-making here, full of vitality. I think the companion CD pairing Barbirolli's recordings of Symphonies Nos. 7 & 9 is just as impressive. To my ears, Barbirolli's way with Dvořák's last three symphonies is every bit the equal of more frequently-recommended recordings from conductors like Kubelik, Kertész, et al.


----------



## Merl

^Strangely enough, I've been playing Dvorak in the car today. Nothing in the league of Kubelik or Neumann and not the greatest account of the 7th but Gunzenhauser's Dvorak cycle is pleasant enough and has always sounded quite fresh (apart from a bland 8th).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Violin Concerto No. 2*

I've seen this box set trumpeted on this forum, so I finally picked it up to add to the sets from Fischer and Solti.

The liner notes to this box are strange; they spend half the time saying that Boulez thought Bartok's folk-influenced music was a relic of nationalism and that he felt Bartok's later music is inferior. Yeah, there's an incentive to dive into the box.

Anyway, the 2nd violin concerto is one of the pieces looked down on by Boulez, but Gil Shahan makes a good case for it. I think Solti gets more to its heart; I'll have to queue that up next for a comparison.


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Violin Concerto No. 2*

After hearing Boulez's recording, my first impression of Solti is, someone finally lit the fireplace.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Mozart: String Quartets Nos. 14 in G, K.387 and 15 in D Minor, K.421
Haydn: String Quartet in C, Op.33 No.3 "The Bird" Griller Quartet

Superb readings of these three quartets by the Griller Quartet, and the recordings defy their age (1946-7), the balance is wonderful and the sound, well, second to none I'd say, combine this with some of the most characterful playing you could imagine and you've got an absolute bargain, a CD to return to in wonder again and again. Can be picked up on Amazon for £4, anyone who loves string quartets should not be without this. Absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Guest

Bach concerto for flute,violin & harpsichord BWV 1044 & three concertos for harpsichord BWV 1053 - BWV 1054 - BWV 1055

I am so deeply attached to these recordings that they are part of myself.No doubt that Bach is the greatest of all and above all he is the one who moves me the most.










THE ALLEGRO MA NON TANTO FROM THE BWV1055 CONCERTO MAKES ME SO HAPPY:angel:


----------



## JACE

Traverso said:


> Bach concerto for flute,violin & harpsichord BWV 1044 & three concertos for harpsichord BWV 1053 - BWV 1054 - BWV 1055
> 
> I am so deeply attached to these recordings that they are part of myself.No doubt that Bach is the greatest of all and *above all he is the one who moves me the most.*


THAT is what it's all about. 

I'm now listening to Beethoven's Piano Sonata No. 11, as performed by Rudolf Serkin, from this set:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Violin Concerto No. 2*

Gerhart Hetzel on violin with Adam Fischer and the Hungarian State Orchestra. The first thing I noticed is, the orchestra is recorded rather far back. It was disconcerting at first, but this microphone placement makes the orchestra sound atmospheric.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 88890
> 
> 
> Mozart: String Quartets Nos. 14 in G, K.387 and 15 in D Minor, K.421
> Haydn: String Quartet in C, Op.33 No.3 "The Bird" Griller Quartet
> 
> Superb readings of these three quartets by the Griller Quartet, and the recordings defy their age (1946-7), the balance is wonderful and the sound, well, second to none I'd say, combine this with some of the most characterful playing you could imagine and you've got an absolute bargain, a CD to return to in wonder again and again. Can be picked up on Amazon for £4, anyone who loves string quartets should not be without this. Absolutely wonderful.


You make a really compelling case for this disc ShropshireMoose, it has piqued my curiosity as Haydn & Mozart's String Quartets are amongst my favourite works in the form. Dutton have released some excellent historical recordings and this may be another one to pick up when I make my next order.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholody*:
- Piano Sextet in D Op.110 - Ouziel/Sharon/Ephrat/Tamminen/Hülschoff/Sassen for String Quartet with Piano & Double Bass
- Octect in E flat Op.20 - Amati String Orchestra

More Chamber music before turning in for the night, a collection of two beautiful works by Mendelssohn performed with character and grace.


----------



## Guest

A wonderful (and these days, expensive--$85 at Amazon US!) recording in all aspects.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Four Orchestral Pieces*

This is my first exposure to the piece. I'm guessing these pieces could sound fuzzier, but Boulez goes for precision over atmosphere.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Some Haydn string quartets


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Concerto for Orchestra*

I was introduced to this piece by Bernstein's recording, an indulgent affair. Solti was a slap in the face; he was so matter of fact. Boulez follows in Solti's steps, I think even more so.


----------



## Oliver

Well this is just beautiful. I was fortunate enough to hear Perahia play it once.


----------



## George O

Lamenta: The Lamentations of the Prophet Jeremiah

by
Ferrabosco the Elder (1534-1588)
Thomas Tallis (c. 1505-1585)
Antoine Brumel (c. 1460-c. 1520)
Robert White (c. 1538-1574)
Palestrina (c. 1525-1594)

The Tallis Scholars / Peter Phillips

on Gimell (Oxford, England), from 1998


----------



## KenOC

Prokofiev's 3rd Piano Concerto, Denis Matsuev. What a very fine piece of music!


----------



## pmsummer

CELLO SUITES
_Suites for cello Solo BWV 1007-1012_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Lynn Harrell - cello
_
London_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Piano Concerto No. 1*

I'm used to Solti. This is a little different; I just don't have an opinion formulated on this version yet.


----------



## Guest

An absolutely wonderful recording. Too bad it took him so long to record Bach!


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Tchaikovsky's 4th - Karajan with VPO


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*:
Fantasia "Romeo and Juliet" (January 28, 1957 New York, St. George Hotel),
"Capriccio Italien" (February 16, 1960 New York, St. George Hotel),
"Francesca da Rimini" (New York October 31, 1960),
"Marche Slave" (January 21, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel*; Fireworks music et al.
Brown and Marriner conducting.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms




----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler; Symphony no 8*

Edith Mathis, Doris Soffel, Ortrun Wenkel, Lucia Popp, Elizabeth Connell, Edith Wiens, Felicity Lott, Trudeliese Schmidt, Nadine Denize, Richard Versalle, Jorma Hynninen, Hans Sotin

Southend Boys' Choir, Tiffin School Boys' Choir, London Philharmonic Choir, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Klaus Tennstedt


----------



## tortkis

Mikel Rouse: Jade Tiger - Mikel Rouse Broken Consort (Les Disques Du Crépuscule, 1984)









His music is called totalism. These works remind me of Steve Reich or Michael Gordon but sound very original. The hypnotic, complex counterpoints are really nice.


----------



## Ariasexta

Henry Lawes(1592-1662)
An English cavalier song writer, had been a friend to John Milton the younger, author of "Paradise Lost".

La reveuse, Jeffrey Thompson Tenor.


----------



## Kivimees

Inspired by the recent Favourite French composers thread:









Milhaud, works for Viola.

The cover is a depiction of the 4 Visages.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Alkan - Piano Works*
Disc 1
Ronald Smith


----------



## Pugg

​
*Delius: A Mass of Life*

Requiem.
Rebecca Evans, Joan Rodgers, Jean Rigby, Nigel Robson, Peter Coleman-Wright

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Waynflete Singers, Richard Hickox.


----------



## Guest

Mozart to start the day with,Symphonies 17-19-20-21


----------



## deprofundis

I'm back the reason i was not on Talk Classical is the following i got '' hack'' by some idiot, not hack because i did not get virus after countless analysis but these darn script on mirc, i was trying to talk classical than i got attack by hackers that obviously hated classical music, what a bunch of swine, it took me and my sister 8 hours to repaired the pc and maintainance assistance.
I was mad, i did not knew people on ir xwere all idiots, i venture there ten year ago, i install the program 10 yrs later to find out the same worthless annoying people were still there, so i dont feel like chatting anymore on this irc crap, But im here for the music so let's talk to what im currently lisening *Mozarabic chants and Amrosian chants i feel very retro...
*
Mozarabic chants conduct by Marcel Peres is awesome and soulful,while Ambrosian chants are so-so to me, perhaps i preffer the exotism in mozarabic chants and ambrosian chants are a tad boring to me, Ambrosian chants has ornement for '' manicotage may be good but alone it sond rather thin and minimalist even if im a die hard fan of early vocal music, and that about it folks.


----------



## Granate

*Schubert*
Symphony No.9 in C major, D.944 (Live Recording)
*Schumann*
Symphony No.2 in C major, Op.61 (Live Recording)
Symphony No.3 in E flat major, Op.97 'Rhenish' (Live Recording)
Symphony No.4 in D minor, Op.120 (Live Recording)
*Cond. Sergiu Celibidache, MPO, WC (2011 Issue Edition)*










_Last days of my daily free time to listen to music. This morning, a "Great" Schubert and three Schumann conducted by Celibidache. The Symphony No.9 is excellent in what I demand in him: powerful strings, acoustics and dramatism. It checks all the boxes for me but not enough to discard my saved Karajan recording for DG 1968.
The Schumann symphonies are good, with a highlight in the amazing "Feierlich" of No.3, but the versions are a bit far from Wolfgang Sawallisch. _


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to one of the best classical composer from usa, *Allan Hovhanes*s double cd on delos record conducted by Gerard Schwartz and keith Brion.Marveleous work we have here Hovhaness has so mutch to offer im lisening to the cd 2 my highlight on this cd is mysterious montain symphony and star dawn, the music is so fully atmospheric, sometime mister Hovhaness remind me of mister Holst for his the planet, but Hovhaness seem to have more to offer for me, great panoramic intelligent and pretty music, this Delos doublel cd a keeper.


----------



## Kivimees

deprofundis said:


> Im lisening to one of the best classical composer from usa, *Allan Hovhanes*s double cd on delos record conducted by Gerard Schwartz and keith Brion.Marveleous work we have here Hovhaness has so mutch to offer im lisening to the cd 2 my highlight on this cd is mysterious montain symphony and star dawn, the music is so fully atmospheric, sometime mister Hovhaness remind me of mister Holst for his the planet, but Hovhaness seem to have more to offer for me, great panoramic intelligent and pretty music, this Delos doublel cd a keeper.


This one?









:tiphat:


----------



## Vinyl

After over 18 months in storage, (most of) my records are once again on shelves in the living room, and my SO's dread and panic is slowly settling. 
It's a beautiful morning, and Anner Bylsma (Bijlsma) is playing Boccerini. Quite well, as always.









Also, I have no idea why it's sideways.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Pleyel:*

Clarinet Concerto No. 1
Clarinet Concerto No. 2
Sinfonia concertante

for Two Clarinets & Orchestra

with Sandra Arnold (clarinet)

Dieter Klöcker (clarinet)

Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim, Sebastian Tewinkel


----------



## Ariasexta

William Lawes (1602-1645), Suites pour une et trois Lyra-violes

Jonathan Dunford Plays

Very Poetical music, yet highly original and melancholy, the sonorous texture and the mood can be compared to Johann Frobergers organ and harpsichord music. I do not understand why italians relatively ignored the viols, it is a pitty that italians did not compose much for this instrument like they composed for the keyboards, but English musicians like William Lawes, and other french and germanic composers did compose a lot for it and of very high quality leaving nothing to complain.


----------



## Pugg

​*Szymanowski: *

Etudes (12), Op. 33
Masques (3), Op. 34
Etudes (4), Op. 4
Métopes Op. 29 (Trois poèmes pour piano)

*Cédric Tiberghien* (piano)


----------



## Vasks

_Oh, Canada_

*Ridout - Overture: Fall Fair (Mayer/CBC)
Forsyth - Quintette for Winds (or...) (Essex Winds/CMC)
Hamelin - Etudes Nos. 3 and 6 (Hamelin/Hyperion)
Hetu - Trumpet Concerto (Thompson/Summit)*


----------



## jim prideaux

Chung and the VPO-Dvorak's 3rd
Belohlavek and the Czech Phil-Dvorak's 5th.......

two of my favourite movements from Dvorak's symphonies this morning-in the case of the 5th it is the final movement, with the 3rd the second movement never ceases to attract me with it's inherent sense of mystery...every time I listen to it I am left wondering why there appears to be little acknowledgement of its 'charms'......


----------



## Pugg

​
*Taneyev*: Chamber music 
Disc 1

Piano Quintet in G minor, Op. 30

Laurent Albrecht Breuninger (violin), Stefan Krznaric (violin), Julien Heichelbech (viola), Bernhard Lörcher (cello), Anna Zassimova (piano)


----------



## JACE

*Schubert: Die schöne Müllerin, Op. 25 / Ian Partridge (tenor), Jennifer Partridge (pno) (CfP)*
Gave this new-to-me LP a first spin last night. This was also the first time I'd heard anything performed by Ian Partridge. He has an appealing voice, and I enjoyed the music very much.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz:*

Symphonie fantastique, Op. 14

Roméo et Juliette, Op. 17: Love Scene

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Munch


----------



## JACE

*Brahms: Chamber Music (complete) (Brilliant Classics)*
Disc 6 - Piano Quintet, Op. 34; Horn Trio, Op. 40 / The Nash Ensemble (originally released on CRD)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After reading a topic on symphonic poems here I checked out "Forest" and "Sea" by Glazunov. Have heard some symphonies by him before and like what I hear.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini: Norma*

_Elena Souliotis (Norma), Fiorenza Cossotto (Adalgisa),_ Mario Del Monaco (Pollione), Carlo Cava (Oroveso), Athos Cesarini (Flavio) & Giuliana Tavolaccini (Clotilde)

Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Silvio Varviso


----------



## Granate

*Sibelius*
Finlandia, Op.26
Karelia Suite, Op.11 (Intermezzo, Ballade, Alla Marcia)
Pohjola's Daughter, Op.49
Kuolema, Incidental Music Op.44 - Valse triste
Lemminkäinen Suite, Op.22 (The Swan of Tuonela, Lemminkäinen's Return)
*Cond. John Barbirolli, HO, WC (1966/2000 Remastered Edition)*
--
*Sibelius*
The Oceanides, Op.73
*Cond. Colin Davis, LSO, LSO Live (1999/2014 Remastered Edition)*

















_First Sibelius Tone Poems outside of Sibelius master Herbert von Karajan. Barbirolli's CD is an interesting listening to compare with his lush sound, which make seem Hallé's brass all over the place but finds strength in places Karajan did not search. Barbirolli does not become my favourite for now, but the quality is what it is expected of Warner/EMI.

The oceanides is a very intriguing tone poem. For me it is a bit unappealing because the effect the strings make as a low sound recalls of the sea waves. However, I have listened to electronic ambient music that already conveys this picture better. It is then a worth 20th century precedent to the Ambient movement of the 70s._


----------



## Guest

Bach St.John Passion


----------



## Guest

JACE said:


> *Brahms: Chamber Music (complete) (Brilliant Classics)*
> Disc 6 - Piano Quintet, Op. 34; Horn Trio, Op. 40 / The Nash Ensemble (originally released on CRD)


I have the same box.


----------



## JACE

More of Brahms' chamber music:










*Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115 / Delmé String Quartet, Keith Puddy (MCA Classics; also released on IMP)*

This recording is one that goes with me to the proverbial desert island.


----------



## JACE

Traverso said:


> I have the same box.


It was a fantastic deal and most of the recordings are excellent. Glad I have it.


----------



## millionrainbows

Symphony No. 40 in G minor, K. 550. At least with this symphony, there is a little more contrapuntal activity, and I can at least remember the theme. With so many of his others, including Nos. 36, 38, and 39, the "themes" are short, and forgettable. It's all beautiful, of course, but the themes seem little more than just an outer skin to dress up the harmonic chordal activity.












​


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Sergey Rachmaninov - Symphony No. 1 in D minor, Op. 13 (Mariss Jansons; St. Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra).









First listen to this original and innovative symphony. The beginning has an ominous, 'mongolian' type of feel (the beginning of Borodin's 2nd symphony sounds very similar, and his Polovetsian dances come to mind) - the symphony itself sounds very modern at times, with hints towards Shostakovich. In terms of structure, emotional content, and the harmonic canvas it is apparent that Rachmaninov boldly experiments. He takes the subjectivity of Tchaikovsky and blends it with the more traditional, 'Russian' sound of the Mighty Handful. Very interiguing work.


----------



## millionrainbows

With the first and second string quartets, Ferneyhough seem to be interested less in the modernist issue of pitch relationships or tonality or even centricity, per se, as in sound. Lots of pizzicato, very high harmonics, glissandi, bow noises, and short bow-strikes of indeterminate, or microtonal pitch. Thus, we are listening to a series of sometimes explosive gestural events, constructed as sound peaks and valleys and shapes. It is interesting if listened to in this way, without expecting themes, motives, or any musical meaning other than what I have just pointed out.

The Sonatas for String Quartet, presumably his "first" string quartet, is earlier, and different from the above. It uses sustained bowed notes much more, and the pitches are all precisely stated as pitches. This creates a more harmonic texture in the music, a series of verticalities which are not about any sort of pitch centricity, but are simply harmonic constructs which appear momentarily. As the piece progresses, though, more indefinite pitch material appears, in the form of short bowing attacks of indefinite pitch, higher and higher notes which are hard to identify as pitches, staccatos, etc. I find this piece the most interesting for those reasons. It seems to be a transitional piece.


----------



## jim prideaux

Martinu's 2nd Symphony performed by Jarvi and the Bamberger Symphoniker (marvellous second movement!)


----------



## Merl

The Pathetique from here, today.


----------



## Badinerie

The only "classical music I have heard to day is Schubert's Ave Maria when we buried my beauitiful Mum. At the end of the mass we played Nat king Cole singing . " The Very Thought of you" 
Im sorry, but im so sad and desolate. Mum would really tell me off!


----------



## Heliogabo

From this splendid box set:










*Rameau*
_Pygmalion_

There is no end for musical pleasures with him.


----------



## Heliogabo

Badinerie said:


> The only "classical music I have heard to day is Schubert's Ave Maria when we buried my beauitiful Mum. At the end of the mass we played Nat king Cole singing . " The Very Thought of you"
> Im sorry, but im so sad and desolate. Mum would really tell me off!


I´m very sorry to read about your loss. Please accept my sincere condolences to you and you family.


----------



## JACE

Badinerie said:


> The only "classical music I have heard to day is Schubert's Ave Maria when we buried my beauitiful Mum. At the end of the mass we played Nat king Cole singing . " The Very Thought of you"
> Im sorry, but im so sad and desolate. Mum would really tell me off!


So sorry to hear this news. Condolences.


----------



## Badinerie

Thank you Heliogabo I was through my mum mostly that i first heard classical music and opera. I owe her so much above and beyond.


----------



## JACE

*Ralph Vaughan Williams - A London Symphony / Barbirolli, Hallé Orchestra (EMI Phoenixa)*

This is the first of Sir John's two recordings of this symphony, originally released on Pye (UK) and Vanguard (US).

The Lento movement here -- _phew!_ -- that's some good stuff.


----------



## Badinerie

Big RVW Here Jace! I think i better go now though before I bring the tone of things down, Goodnight all. and thank you folks.
XX Ron.


----------



## Guest

Badinerie said:


> The only "classical music I have heard to day is Schubert's Ave Maria when we buried my beauitiful Mum. At the end of the mass we played Nat king Cole singing . " The Very Thought of you"
> Im sorry, but im so sad and desolate. Mum would really tell me off!


Condolences,I know how it feels,not long ago I had the same experience,so sorry.


----------



## Guest

I go further with the beautiful Schübler and Leipzig chorales. In dulcu Jubilo :angel:
Ton Koopman Christian Müller organ Leeuwarden
The Amsterdam Baroque Choir


----------



## Granate

*Sibelius*
Symphony No.3 in C major, Op.52
Symphony No.7 in C major, Op.105
*Cond. John Barbirolli, HO, WC (1966/2000 Remastered Edition)*
--
*Sibelius*
Symphony No.3 in C major, Op.52
Symphony No.7 in C major, Op.105
*Cond. Colin Davis, LSO, LSO Live (2004 SACD Edition)*

















_I was aware that the Colin Davis Sibelius cycle was admired by some Sibelius fans here (watched some threads), but this is quite a bad start. 1. I do not think I am really listening to SACD. No.7 sounds ok but No.3 is extremely plain and does no favour to it. Far from being more than good. But Barbirolli not only makes a very good (just that) No.3; he conducts such an intense No.7 that sometimes I had to turn the volume down. Hands up. Sir John rules._



Badinerie said:


> The only "classical music I have heard to day is Schubert's Ave Maria when we buried my beauitiful Mum. At the end of the mass we played Nat king Cole singing . " The Very Thought of you"
> Im sorry, but im so sad and desolate. Mum would really tell me off!


Sorry to read this... I never know what to say. 






This has youtube streaming audio quality, but it shows lyrics in English...


----------



## Manxfeeder

Badinerie said:


> The only "classical music I have heard to day is Schubert's Ave Maria when we buried my beauitiful Mum. At the end of the mass we played Nat king Cole singing . " The Very Thought of you"
> Im sorry, but im so sad and desolate. Mum would really tell me off!


Sorry to hear of your loss. And it's okay to be sad, and I'm sure many of us are a little teared up with you. All I can say is, one day the pain will ease, and you will be filled with wonderful memories.


----------



## pmsummer

*My now favorite version of this often abused work.*










CARMINA BURANA
_Chamber Version for Percussion, Pianos, Soloists, and Choir_
*Carl Orff*
Allmänna Sången - choir/chorus
Kroumata Percussion Ensemble
Love Derwinger - piano
Roland Pöntinen - piano
Hans Dornbusch - tenor
Peter Mattei - baritone
Lena Nordin - soprano
Cecilia Rydinger Alin - conductor
_
BIS_


----------



## Vronsky

*Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique (Paul Paray & DSO)*










Hector Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
Paul Paray *·* Detroit Symphony Orchestra


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann-2nd and 3rd Symphonies performed by Gielen and the SWR Sinfonieorchester.....shame they did not also record 1 and 4.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Something to celebrate my weekend which started this evening, a third evening of String Quartets drawn sequentially from Joseph Haydn's Op.33 String Quartet performed by the Cuarteto Casals.

A phenomenal collection/Opus of Quartets performed, balanced and recorded phenomenally. A joy to listen to.


----------



## pmsummer

SEVEN LETTERS
*Antony Pitts*
Tonus Peregrinus
_
Hyperion_


----------



## D Smith

Badinerie said:


> The only "classical music I have heard to day is Schubert's Ave Maria when we buried my beauitiful Mum. At the end of the mass we played Nat king Cole singing . " The Very Thought of you"
> Im sorry, but im so sad and desolate. Mum would really tell me off!


My condolences, Badinerie. Been there, too.


----------



## nightscape

*Saint-Saens* - Piano Concerto Nos. 2, 4, 5 (Previn/Collard/RPO)

4 was my overall favorite, 5 has a blast of an ending.










*Saint-Saens* - *Cello Concerto No. 1* (Kantorow/Thedeen/Tapiola Sinfonietta)


----------



## Sonata

As I mentioned on the opera forum, I'm indulging in a Jonas Kaumann listening project!
First up, Weber's Oberon. a new opera for me


----------



## Sonata

Badinerie said:


> Thank you Heliogabo I was through my mum mostly that i first heard classical music and opera. I owe her so much above and beyond.


I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Selby

Roberto Gerhard
Arditti Quartet


----------



## George O

*just back from live concert*










Joan Tower (1938- ): Fanfare for the Uncommon Woman, No. 2

Richard Strauss (1864-1949): Don Juan, op 20

Sergei Rachmaninoff (1873-1943): Concerto No. 2 in C Minor, op 18

Chattanooga Symphony / Kayoko Dan
Ning An, piano

5 stars









pianist Ning An and fans









conductor Kayoko Dan


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn; Yevgeny Sudbin.
*

Stunning playing and recording.


----------



## Pugg

Badinerie said:


> Thank you Heliogabo I was through my mum mostly that i first heard classical music and opera. I owe her so much above and beyond.


I also very sorry to read about your loss, playing music keeping her memory alive.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart; Clarinet concerto.*
Benny Goodman.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler; Symphony no 4*
Dame Kiri Te Kanawa / Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Kivimees

I know Elgar isn't everyone's favourite, but I enjoy the violin concerto and serenade for strings.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*; Piano sonatas Op.101 & 106
Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Kivimees

Pugg said:


> ​


CPO and Hyperion tend to have the nicest CD art work.


----------



## Andolink

*Friedrich Cerha*: _Instants, for orchestra_ (2006/07)
WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln/Peter Rundel










and _Nacht_ (2012-2013)
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg/Emilio Pomárico


----------



## Ariasexta

Domenico Mazzocchi(1592-1665).

Musiche Sacre et Morali

Jill Feldman, soprano; Orlando Verez Isidro, soprano; Kenneth Weiss, harpsichord
AS Musique France

A remarkable freelance roman composer, also a courtier of minor noble birth. He worked among the private gatherings of nobilities in early 17th century Rome. Therefore his music was mostly composed during his youth for a closed circle of friends not for commissions by the churches or public services, from his works we see the tastes of youthful roman nobilities of the time, how they created their own "basement" concert like todays young people. This is the music of learned brotherhood between young nobilities, also is an attempt of rediscovering the assumed ancient roman secular music, moving away from the mainstream church traditions. I discovered Domenico Mazzocchi`s music 2 years ago, not untill recently I learned how to properly appreciate his music, you will need to be accustomed to the tastes of Renaissance mannerism to appreciate his music. Generally speaking, not always but many times he is more Renaissance than Baroque, closer to secular Orlando di Lasso or Luca Marenzio than to Giacomo Carissimi. However, it is never tiresome to pursue after the profound tastes of composers like Domenico Mazzocchi. This is another connoisseur type of music, not ready for everybody, even for majority baroque audiences.

Don`t underestimate the misunderstanding of modern audience toward such baroque connoisseur taste, most people just do not understand how to appreciate them. For example, the Guardian left such a comment for the World Premiere recording of Domenico`s opera "La Catena d'Adone":



> "La Catena d'Adone shows some debt to Monteverdi, but its declamatory style owes more to the Florentine intermedi of the end of the 16th century...The singers and instrumentalists of Scherzi Musicali have worked hard to master this nuanced, flexible style; the eight singers double roles as well as forming the chorus, and accompaniments are touched in tactfully.* It's presented with great care, even if its significance seems more historical than musical*."


I do not know why it was necessary to leave the opinion as I emboldened above, to show the author is not nerdy to love the music or his expertise in history? The commentator of Guardian was clearly not able to properly appreciate the music, he migh have been so bored by the music that he feel the urge to leave such an opinion. Also it shows that modern mainstream audience is not yet ready to appreciate the connoisseurs music of Musica antiqua. Just like many would say they love Bach just because the media coverage makes appreciation of Bach as a sign of education.

When comes to lesser known or covered composers,these people would expose their own true mind:"I am not ready." Most people who pretend to love Bach need to wake up, listen to his cantatas, and you may find you do not really enjoy them. You are not ready. To properly appreciate baroque, it takes time and great effort in learning and the desire to understand, just like how you learn science. First of all, you need to develop a serious passion for music, I do not know how to tell people to grow such a passion, if you do not have it in the first time, patience and respect, you will need to give ancient musical heritage enough respect. Oh, I just come up with the idea that the Guardians commentator may not even understand the operas historical significance, because he just disrespected and dismissed the composer and musicians that revive this work.

Why? europeans could not even appreciate their own heritage? I would attribute such oddity to over-development of modern music, modern music industry is too developed in the west, such strong modern development has become an obstacle to teh understanding of their own ancient heritage, some newcomers could strengthen the understanding of your own enormous ancient heritage, like americans active in Europe, William Christie, Skip Sempe, etc.


----------



## Oliver

How am I supposed to progress through all these cantatas when they're all so beautiful?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner: Tannhäuser*
Paris version

René Kollo (Tannhauser), Helga Dernesch (Elisabeth), Christa Ludwig (Venus), Victor Braun (Wolfram), Manfred Jungwirth (Biterolf), Hans Sotin (Hermann), Kurt Equiluz (Heinrich), Norman Bailey (Reinmar)

Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## Vinyl

Never mind. My images get rotated. 
Brahms. Piano no 2. John Lill 1970


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sir Malcolm Arnold: The Complete Conifer Recordings - CD6
- Symphony No.6 Op.95
- Fantasy on a Theme of John Field Op.116
- Sweeny Todd Op.68a - Concert Suite for Orchestra from Complete Score arr. David Ellis in association with the Composer
- Tam O'Shanter Overture*
*Vernon Handley & the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
John Lill - Piano (Fantasy...), Derek James - Solo Trombone (Tam O'Shanter...)*

Malcolm Arnold is becoming one of my favourite Composers and part of that is thanks to the astounding contributions of Vernon Handley. His Symphonic Cycle - with other Orchestral pieces - so far with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra in this Sony/Conifer set is just hitting the mark every time for me.

It is an excellent companion to Chandos' set with the LSO with Hickox/Gamba. The LSO set is excellent but for my tastes, I presently prefer Handley's recordings by a fair margin.

The Sixth Symphony is a jewel and this performance is superb. The lower strings sound particularly alive and the balance within the Orchestra is excellent. It is an excellent companion with the recording released on the London Philharmonic Orchestra's house label, both superb with the Conifer Studio Recording having slightly better sound and the LPO live having a touch of extra energy from the presence of a live audience.

The Complete Conifer Recordings set is an absolute treasure trove of riches and a real bargain for the hours of pleasure it offers. This is one of my favourite sets that I have purchased this year.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Giuliani & Vivaldi: Guitar Concertos*

Guitar Concerto No. 1 in A major, Op. 30

Vivaldi:

Concerto for Guitar and 2 Violins in D major, RV 93
Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540

Norbert Blume (viola d'amore)

Trio Sonata for Violin, Lute and Basso Continuo in C major, RV 82

_Eduardo Fernandez_ (guitar)

English Chamber Orchestra, George Malcolm


----------



## Guest

Rameau Pieces de Clavecin en Concert ( Paris 1741)


----------



## Pugg

​*Stamitz,*

Symphony in D minor, Op. 15 No. 3 (Kai 24)
Symphony in E flat major (Kai 38)
Symphony in E minor, Op. 15 No. 2 (Kai 23)
Symphony in F major 'La Chasse' (Kai 34)

L'arte del mondo, Werner Ehrhardt


----------



## Guest

Schubert Die Schöne Mühlerin
Mono recordings


----------



## pmsummer

THE LILY & THE LAMB
_Chant & Polyphony from Medieval England_
*Anonymous 4*
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Ariasexta

Giovanni Battista Buonamente(c1595-1642)

Helianthus Ensemble, Label: Brilliant.

An italian musician worked under Ferdinand II in Vienna from 1622 to 1629, he published 7 volumes of works of which 4 survived in copies made before WW2. The original copies of his printed volumes were destroyed during 1944 in Poland as a result of war. None of his vocal works survived.








Mikolaj Zielenski(late 16th century-vers 1620)
Offertoria Totius Anni 1611

A polish late Renaissance master, he published more than 0ne hundrel sacred vocal pieces in Italy, all of which survives. His music show the dominant influence of contemprary venetian choral music of Giovanni Gabrieli.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart:*

String Quintet No. 3 in C major, K515
String Quintet No. 4 in G minor, K516

Markus Wolf (piano)

Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## Andolink

*Sylvano Bussotti*: _Il catalogo è questo pour solistes, chœur et orchestre_
Orchestre Philharmonique du Luxembourg
Arturo Tamayo, direction
Ensemble vocal Aquarius - Marc-Michaël De Smet, direction
Olivier Lallouette baryton, Philippe Kahn basse, Philippe Koch violon, Ilan Schneider alto,
Markus Brönnimann, flûte
Simon Stierle, timbales
Sylvano Bussotti, récitant


----------



## Guest

SCHÓNBERG,GURRELIEDER


----------



## Vasks

*Clementi - Overture in D (d'Avalos/ASV)
Beethoven - Violin Sonata #1 (Dumay/DG)
Danzi - Flute Concerto in G, Op. 30 (Laflamme/Coviello)*


----------



## Pugg

​
Rachmaninov; Symphony 3 + The Bells


----------



## Heliogabo

Such a beautiful mass:


----------



## JACE

*Brahms: Lieder / Margaret Price, James Lockhart (Orfeo)*

This is probably the best all-Brahms lieder recording I've heard.

Just listen to Price's rendering of "Der Tod, das ist die kühle Nacht":


----------



## JACE

Pugg said:


> Rachmaninov; Symphony 3 + The Bells


Superb!

IMHO, most of Ashkenazy's Rachmaninov recordings are excellent -- whether he's performing as a conductor or soloist.


----------



## Granate

*Sibelius*
Symphony No.2 in D major, Op.43
*Cond. John Barbirolli, HO, WC (1966/2000 Remastered Edition)*









*Sibelius*
Pohjola's Daughter, Op.49
Symphony No.2 in D major, Op.43
*Cond. Colin Davis, LSO, LSO Live (2007 SACD Edition)*









*Sibelius*
Symphony No.2 in D major, Op.43 (1971 Live Recording)
*Cond. Sergiu Celibidache, SRSO, DG (2000 Issue Edition)*









_Nothing to save from here. Karajan conducted a much better No.2 than Barbirolli here, and Davis and Celibidache are even further from him (Celibidache is in mono and Davis still does not sound like SACD)._


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-1st and 2nd Serenades-Abbado with the Mahler Chamber Orch. and the BPO.......noted with interest that another thread was concerned with ranking Brahms orchestral works...the Serenades inevitably came out relatively low-personally I find them really involving and have recently listened to them with increasing frequency......

in the car today I listened to Dvorak's 5th as performed by Belholavek and the Czech Phil.....as I have pointed out before I do believe that this work warrants greater recognition...however it was followed by the 4th,and I also have come to the conclusion that this may be the 'weakest' symphony in the cycle..


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Aida*

Renata Tebaldi (Aida), Carlo Bergonzi (Radamès), Giulietta Simionato (Amneris), Cornell MacNeil (Amonasro), Arnold Van Mill (Ramfis), Fernando Corena (Il Re di Egitto), Eugenia Ratti (Una Sacerdotessa), Piero De Palma (Un Messaggero)

Wiener Philharmoniker & Singverein der Gesellschaft der Musikfreunde, Herbert von Karajan

Recorded: Sofiensaal, Vienna, September 1959.


----------



## Andolink

*F. J. Haydn*: _String Quartet No. 48 in C major, Op. 64 no. 1_


----------



## Guest

Rameau Pieces de Clavecin ( paris 1705-6,1724


----------



## Vronsky

*VA - Sacred Music: Orthodox Church Music (CD 29)*










Various Artists - Sacred Music: Orthodox Church Music (CD 29)

*Dmytro Bortniansky*
Let My Prayer Arise 
The Cherubic Hymn
I Lift Up My Eyes To The Mountains
With My Voice I Cried Out To The Lord
Lord, Make Me To Know My End
*Giuseppe Sarti*
Now The Powers Of Heaven
*Vasily Polikarpovich Titov*
Glory / Only-Begotten Son 
*Baldassare Galuppi*
In The Flesh Thou Didst Fall Asleep
*Nikolay Diletsky*
Praise The Name Fo The Lord
*Artemy Vedel*
By The Rivers Of Babylon
*Sergei Rachmaninov*
All-Night Vigil, Op.37

Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir *·* Paul Hillier


----------



## Dr Johnson

Kivimees said:


> I know Elgar isn't everyone's favourite, but I enjoy the violin concerto and serenade for strings.
> 
> View attachment 88927


It is definitely one of my favourites and Ehnes' version would my desert island choice from the modern performances.


----------



## Easy Goer

Chopin - 24 Preludes, Four Ballades, Fantaisie-Impromptu. Benno Moiseiwitsch


----------



## Guest

Dowland -William Lawes - Coprario - Byrd - Simpson - Lupo

Veronika Hampe Leonhardt Consort / Gustav leonhardt


----------



## Granate

*Sibelius*
Symphony No.5 in E flat major, Op.82 (1971 Live Recording)
*Cond. Sergiu Celibidache, SRSO, DG (2000 Issue Edition)*









*Sibelius*
Symphony No.5 in E flat major, Op.82
Pélleas et Mélisande Suite, Op.46
*Cond. John Barbirolli, HO, WC (1966/2000 Remastered Edition)*









*Sibelius*
Symphony No.5 in E flat major, Op.82
*Cond. Colin Davis, LSO, LSO Live (2010 SACD Edition)*









_These three recordings of the No.5 are more interesting than the No.2 counterparts. Barbirolli is as good and intense with the Hallé Orchestra and their brass as ever. Celibidache also scores a good point with the 1971 concert, in stereo, but nothing outstanding. Colin Davis is definetely unconvincing with the LSO recording sound but his conducting saves the day. _

I am currently experiencing problems while writing my posts, as it freezes when I try to upload an image from the net and I have to write the old commands (







) to write correctly. Also, on Advanced mode, previous posts and images 'stumble' one another, so I cannot read them when I scroll down.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Granate

*Sibelius*
Symphony No.6 in D minor, Op.104
*Cond. Colin Davis, LSO, LSO Live (2010 SACD Edition)*
--
*Sibelius*
Symphony No.6 in D minor, Op.104
Scènes historiques - Suites I & II
Rakastava, Op.14
Romance in C major, Op.42
*Cond. John Barbirolli, HO, WC (1966/2000 Remastered Edition)*

















_I do not even remember if I liked this symphony with Karajan in any of his recordings, but these two contenders do not make the score sound like something good enough to be a classic. The tone poems are even more interesting: Scènes historiques and Romance in C major. It is only two symphonies left..._


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Badinerie said:


> The only "classical music I have heard to day is Schubert's Ave Maria when we buried my beauitiful Mum. At the end of the mass we played Nat king Cole singing . " The Very Thought of you"
> Im sorry, but im so sad and desolate. Mum would really tell me off!


Belated condolences, so sorry to hear of your loss, hopefully your memories will help you through this sad time.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Sir Malcolm Arnold: The Complete Conifer Recordings - CD6
> - Symphony No.6 Op.95
> - Fantasy on a Theme of John Field Op.116
> - Sweeny Todd Op.68a - Concert Suite for Orchestra from Complete Score arr. David Ellis in association with the Composer
> - Tam O'Shanter Overture*
> *Vernon Handley & the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
> John Lill - Piano (Fantasy...), Derek James - Solo Trombone (Tam O'Shanter...)*
> 
> Malcolm Arnold is becoming one of my favourite Composers and part of that is thanks to the astounding contributions of Vernon Handley. His Symphonic Cycle - with other Orchestral pieces - so far with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra in this Sony/Conifer set is just hitting the mark every time for me.
> 
> It is an excellent companion to Chandos' set with the LSO with Hickox/Gamba. The LSO set is excellent but for my tastes, I presently prefer Handley's recordings by a fair margin.
> 
> The Sixth Symphony is a jewel and this performance is superb. The lower strings sound particularly alive and the balance within the Orchestra is excellent. It is an excellent companion with the recording released on the London Philharmonic Orchestra's house label, both superb with the Conifer Studio Recording having slightly better sound and the LPO live having a touch of extra energy from the presence of a live audience.
> 
> The Complete Conifer Recordings set is an absolute treasure trove of riches and a real bargain for the hours of pleasure it offers. This is one of my favourite sets that I have purchased this year.


I heartily concur with all the above. The only problem with the set of Conifer recordings is the lack of documentation, however, for those who are interested in reading more about the composer and his music, I have found the following book excellent: 








It's available new on amazon for £20, or can be ordered via your library, I have found it an invaluable companion to the Conifer set and it encouraged me to look out many other recordings, eg. the excellent three discs of his chamber music on Hyperion Helios. What a marvellous composer.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Easy Goer said:


> Chopin - 24 Preludes, Four Ballades, Fantaisie-Impromptu. Benno Moiseiwitsch


No better Chopin pianist ever lived, in fact, I'd say Moiseiwitsch was the equal of any pianist who ever lived, his recording of the Rachmaninoff Paganini Rhapsody with the Philharmonia Orchestra/Hugo Rignold has never been equalled for wit and sparkle. He deserves to be far better remembered than he is, if you've never seen it, search out the film of him playing Liszt's transcription of Wagner's "Tannhauser" Overture, it's on youtube, you won't regret it!!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

ShropshireMoose said:


> I heartily concur with all the above. The only problem with the set of Conifer recordings is the lack of documentation, however, for those who are interested in reading more about the composer and his music, I have found the following book excellent:
> View attachment 88941
> 
> 
> It's available new on amazon for £20, or can be ordered via your library, I have found it an invaluable companion to the Conifer set and it encouraged me to look out many other recordings, eg. the excellent three discs of his chamber music on Hyperion Helios. What a marvellous composer.


Thank you for sharing this book ShropshireMoose. I will definitely look into it :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

Oliver said:


> How am I supposed to progress through all these cantatas when they're all so beautiful?


As John Eliot Gardiner said, there's not a duffer in the bunch.


----------



## Guest

Disc 5 today. A fine recording and quite a bargain!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Viola Concerto*

I don't know what to make of this. There aren't that many viola concertos out there. For some reason I'm compelled to stay with it until I figure it out.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: "Eroica" Variations, Op.35 Lili Kraus
Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Nos. 9 in A, Op.47 "Kreutzer" and 10 in G, Op.96 Szymon Goldberg and Lili Kraus

Saint-Saens: Prelude and Fugue in F Minor, Op.90 No.1
Rachmaninoff: Polka de WR
Poulenc: Toccata from "Trois Pieces"
Chaminade: Autrefois, Op.87 No.4
Brahms: Piano Sonata No.3 in F Minor, Op.5
Liszt: Liebestraume No.3/Gnomenreigen/Hungarian Rhapsodies Nos. 5, 6, 11 and 15 "Rakoczy March"
Khachaturian: Toccata
Medtner: Fairy Tale in E Minor, Op.34 No.2
Prokofiev: Suggestion Diabolique, Op.4 No.4
Liadov: Musical Snuffbox, Op.32
Glinka: Tarentella in A Minor
Shostakovich: Preludes in C-sharp Minor and D Minor, Op.34 Nos.10 and 24
Scriabin: Prelude for left-hand, Op.9 No.1
Tchaikovsky: October, Op.37b No.10
Rebikov: Waltz from "The Christmas Tree", Op.21
Morton Gould: Prelude and Toccata/Boogie Woogie Etude
Chopin: Polonaise in A-flat, Op.53/Mazurkas in C, Op.68 No.1 and D, Op.33 No.3/Impromptu No.2 in F-sharp, Op.36/Fantasie-Impromptu, Op.66/Fantasie in F Minor, Op.49/Etudes, Op.10 Nos. 4 and 12 Shura Cherkassky

A most enjoyable disc from the excellent Lili Kraus set (a real bargain and a treasure trove of wonderful performances), I had the 78s of the "Eroica" Variations and this remains a favourite performance, the Violin Sonatas in collaboration with the excellent Szymon Goldberg are no less excellent and the transfers of these recordings dating from 1939 and 1937 respectively, have been very well done. Highly recommended.
Then a new purchase, a two CD set of Shura Cherkassky's 1940s recordings, excellently transferred, and a nice mix of well known and lesser known pieces. The Brahms 3rd Piano Sonata is given a really fiery and passionate interpretation, as good as I've heard, and to be honest the rest of the recital is every bit as good, some of these pieces were Cherkassky specialities which he returned to again and again in his career (the Chaminade/Rachmaninoff and Rebikov items for a start), but others are his only recordings of them, the Saint-Saens Prelude and Fugue a delightful rarity, along with the Glinka Tarentella. Cherkassky recorded quite a few of the Hungarian Rhapsodies, but the four on this set he never returned to, No.11 is particularly remarkable, I've never heard it played with such passionate and blazing virtuosity before, absolutely stunning!! It's all good and for the price I paid (£4!!) I'm highly delighted with it.


----------



## JACE

More LvB from Serkin:








*Rudolf Serkin plays Beethoven (Sony)*
Disc 8 - Piano Sonatas Nos. 30 & 31


----------



## George O

Robert Schumann (1810-1856): Carnaval, op 9

Johannes Brahms (1833-1897:
Waltz, op 39, no 5
Capriccio in B Minor, op 76, no 2

Claude Debussy (1862-1918): La Fille aux chaveux de lin, from Preludes, Book 1, no 8

Maurice Ravel (1875-1937): Jeux d'Eau

Benno Moiseiwitsch, piano (from piano rolls made in the early 1920s)

on The Keyboard Immortal Series (Sun Valley, California), from circa early 1970s
Volume 4 of 12

5 stars


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Prokofiev was the first Russian composer I ever bought on vinyl, over 30 years ago


----------



## Guest

A selection of Preludes and Fugues from both composers' complete sets. His playing is great, and the sound is demonstration-worthy, but I wish he had included Shostakovich's monumental 24th P&F.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Granate

*Sibelius*
Symphony No.1 in E minor, Op.39
Symphony No.4 in A minor, Op.63
*Cond. Colin Davis, LSO, LSO Live (2008 SACD Edition)*
--
*Sibelius*
Symphony No.1 in E minor, Op.39
Symphony No.4 in A minor, Op.63
*Cond. John Barbirolli, HO, WC (1966/2000 Remastered Edition)*

















_This Davis Sibelius cd is surprisingly consistent. It is very fine. Barbirolli beats both symphonies but not by much. Same characteristics as always, but No.4 is fantastic in Barbirolli (Il tempo largo).
To end the Sibelius cycle with Barbirolli vs. Davis, surely for me Barbirolli has more colorful, strong and detailed recordings with Warner Classics, but I still do not find it a very good set like the Karajan BPO 1976-1980. Barbirolli does complete this Karajan with a very good No.3 and a splendid No.7._


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Violin Concerto No. 2*

I have Boulez with Shahan, Solti with Kyung Wha Chung, and Fischer with Hetzel, but this one, at least to my ears, outshines them all. Mr. Gitlis is on fire and never lets the flame die out.

The same can be said for his Sibelius concerto. Well, the whole thing is magnificent.


----------



## Atrahasis

Richard Strauss • San Francisco Symphony* / Herbert Blomstedt ‎
*- Eine Alpensinfonie*


----------



## pmsummer

AVE MARIS STELLA
_Missa 'Ave Maris Stella', Marian Motets_
*Josquin Desprez*
Weser-Renaissance Bremen
Manfred Cordes - director
_
CPO / Radio Bremen_


----------



## Sonata

Florestan said:


>


How is it, how is it??????


----------



## Sonata

I've been delving into Ennio Morricone; i love my operas but need a change-up for a few hours.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt:*
"S.178 Piano Sonata in B minor"
"Petrarch Sonnet No. 123"
"S.172-5 No. 5 in E flat major consolation"
"Dancing in the village tavern S.110-2 (Mephisto Waltz No. 1)"


----------



## Weston

*Naxos Night Noise*

Life keeps getting in the way of this thread. Sorry if I can't get around to completing all my like button duties.

*Beethoven: Twelve Minuets, WoO 7, Nos. 1 - 12*
Jeno Jando, piano










Fairly tame stuff for Beethoven, but I need that sometimes.

*Boccherini: Guitar Quintet in Bb, G. 447 *
Danubius Quartet / Zoltan Tokas










Rather a jolt after the Beethoven. It's so non-German and I love the way there is a hint of portamento on the string parts, at least is this interpretation, making the phrases seem wonderfully malleable like putty. Refreshing. (I could swear movement 4 "borrows" a famous theme from Mozart, or perhaps vice versa, but I can't quite place it.)

*Mendelssohn: Six Preludes and Fugues, Op. 35*
Benjamin Frith, piano










This is a fairly long haul as they average 6-7 minutes each, going the Busoni route of bringing Bach-like themes into the romantic period. They are fine pieces.


----------



## Pugg

For the Saturday symphony edition;

​
*Bruckner: Symphony No. 1 in C minor
*
Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Jaap van Zweden


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 61

*Korngold*: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35

_Renaud Capuçon (violin)

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin_


----------



## Heliogabo

This beautiful and intriguing cd, una perla.










*Johann Goldberg*
_Sonatas for 2 violins and b.c.
polonaises per cembalo
_
Musica Alta Ripa as a very fine ensemble.


----------



## Ariasexta

Musiques Sacrees a Versailles.

Direction: Olivier Schneebeli

Now listening to disc 3:

Henri Dumont（1610-1684）
1-Nisi Dominus

Pierre Robert(c1624-1699)
2-De profundis clamavi
3-Requiem aeternam

Marc Antoine Charpentier(1643-1704)
4-8:Super flumina Babylonis

Andre Campra(1660-1744)
9-Tota pulchra es

Nicolas Bernier(1664-1734）
10-Laudate Dominum

(Except for the work by Andre Campra of the track 9, all the pieces are les grands motets)

Label: K617

Excellent recording technics, excellent accoustics for choral music, whoao! Performances are speechless. Usually I do not like to praise the composers, I will never waste my time to listen to bad music and introduce them with details here. I would make remarks on performances and recording accoustics though.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven; Symphony no 6*
R.C.O- Bernard Haitink


----------



## Pugg

​
*Kapustin*:
Eight Concert Études Op. 40, No. 1 'Prelude'
Eight Concert Études Op. 40: No. 2 'Reverie'
Eight Concert Études Op. 40: No. 3 'Toccatina'
Eight Concert Études Op. 40: No. 5 'Shuitka'

*Prokofiev*: Piano Sonata No. 2 in D minor, Op. 14

*Rachmaninov*: Moments Musicaux, Op. 16

*Mario Häring* (piano)


----------



## Heliogabo

Mr Savall creating unique suites, d´après Marais, Lully anonymes and lui même, delightful!
LE CONCERT DES NATIONS of course


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizet: Carmen*

Grace Bumbry (Carmen), Jon Vickers (Don José), Mirella Freni (Micaëla), Kostas Paskalis (Escamillo), Eliane Lublin (Frasquita), Viorica Cortez (Mercédès), Michel Trempont (Le Dancaïre), Albert Voli (Le Remendado), Claude Meloni (Moralès), Bernard Gontcharenko (Zuniga)

Paris Opera Orchestra, Rafael Fruhbeck de Burgos


----------



## Ingélou

*Salieri, Requiem. *
On YouTube. Just to try. 
And I like it.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This is actually the first time I hear this. Saw Kronos live in Oslo in the early 90's and have preordered their coming release


----------



## Pugg

​*Grieg: Lyric pieces*
Leive Ove Adnses


----------



## jim prideaux

for a while I have been intrigued by the phenomena that is referred to as 'Celi'.....so this morning while at the gym I went to YT and listened to his 1991 performance of Dvorak's 9th with the Munich Phil. Different to any other interpretation I have heard and I am going to return to it again tomorrow.....oddly enough the textures, structure and momentum of this performance seemed to my ears to establish a more direct link with Schubert's 9th......the symphony I had listened to last night (Davis and the Staatskapelle Dresden) but had been unable to post!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*: concertos for two and three pianos

_Michel Beroff, Jean-Philippe Collard, Gabriel Tacchino, Bruno Rigutto (pianos)

Ensemble Orchestral De Paris, Jean-Pierre Wallez_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*; Symphony no 4
Berg : Seven early songs.
_Renée Fleming/ Claudio Abbado _


----------



## Andolink

*Johannes Brahms*: _Sonata for piano and cello in E minor, Op. 38_


----------



## Atrahasis

Carl *Nielsen*, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Jascha *Horenstein *‎
- *Symphony No.5, Op.50*


----------



## Vasks

*Gassmann - Overture to "La notte critica" (Alimena/Naxos)
F. J. Haydn - Piano Sonata #59 (McCabe/London)
W. A. Mozart - Symphony #34 (Mackerras/Telarc)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 1*

I'm used to Tintner's version, which has a rustic feel. Inbal is more urbanized; it has more lyricism and less rough edges. Or to continue the analogy, it's less ale and oats and more lattes and croissants.


----------



## Atrahasis

*Terterian*, Avet - Symphony *No. 3 *


----------



## Biwa

Radu Paladi: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor
Zdeněk Fibich: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 8

Martfeld Quartett:
Liviu Neagu-Gruber & Axel Huß (violins)
Antje Kaufmann (viola)
Katharina Apel (cello)


----------



## Pugg

​
_Tippett: A Child of Our Time_

Jessye Norman (soprano), Dame Janet Baker (mezzo-soprano), Richard Cassilly (tenor) & John Shirley-Quirk (bass)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, BBC Choral Society & BBC Singers, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Atrahasis

*Emil Tabakov* - Concerto for Violoncello


----------



## Biwa

Isabel I, Reina de Castilla - Luces y sombras en el Tiempo de Isabel la Católica, la primera gran Reina del Renacimiento

La Capella Reial De Catalunya
Hespèrion XXI
Jordi Savall (conductor)


----------



## Atrahasis

Lera *Auerbach *: *Symphony No. 1 « Chimera* » (2006)


----------



## Ariasexta

Biwa said:


> View attachment 88965
> 
> 
> Isabel I, Reina de Castilla - Luces y sombras en el Tiempo de Isabel la Católica, la primera gran Reina del Renacimiento
> 
> La Capella Reial De Catalunya
> Hespèrion XXI
> Jordi Savall (conductor)


I have not gotten this disc, but soon I will.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dame Joan Sutherland; Romantic French aria's*
Thanks goodness for car stereo.


----------



## Ariasexta

Nicolas Lebegue(1631-1702), Les pieces de clavessin, livreI et II.

Bibiane Lapointe plays on a Bruce kennedy copy after an anonymous 17 th century french model.

Pierre verany.

Poetical and gracious harpsichord pieces, recommended for all.


----------



## Biwa

Ariasexta said:


> I have not gotten this disc, but soon I will.


I really like it. The program has a variety of both instrumental and vocal pieces. The performances and arrangements are excellent...lively, slightly exotic, solemn... The atmospheric recording is first class, too.


----------



## Guest

Bach Glen Wilson


----------



## Granate

*Mozart 35-41 Challenge Böhm vs Gardiner vs Karajan vs Klemperer E1 - I*

*Mozart*
Symphony No.35 'Haffner' in D major, KV385
Symphony No.36 'Linz' in C major, KV425
*Cond. Herbert von Karajan, BPO, WC (1971/2014 Remastered Edition)*









*Mozart*
Symphony No.32 in G major, KV318
Symphony No.35 'Haffner' in D major, KV385
Symphony No.36 'Linz' in C major, KV425
*Cond. John Eliot Gardiner, EBS, Phillips (1989)*









I have never been a fan of Mozart music, dismissing mostly his divertimentos and symphonies. This time I focus on his late symphonies to try to change my mind.

_I am kind of using my Karajan CDs, with awesome sound quality to compare the first listens to the other contenders. With him Haffner & Linz sound as mushy and grand as some people say and dislike. Now I am glad I put in the HIP set recorded by Gardiner. The period instruments sound less and allow a much better soundscape in the recording (I do not know if some of you have attended HIP performance concertos. Do you think period instruments sound lower than modern instruments?). At the end of 'Haffner' I can even hear the timpani. I did like both Linz in Karajan and Gardiner. I am liking this performance._


----------



## Guest

Bach concertos BWV 1043 - 1042 - 1041 - 1056R - 1060R
Concentus Musicus Wien / Harnoncourt


----------



## George O

Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767): Six _Konzerte_ for Flute and Concertante Harpsichord

Paula Robison, flute
Anthony Newman, harpsichord

on Musical Heritage Society (Tinton Falls, New Jersey), from 1982


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

A fine performance of Dvořák's _Stabat Mater_, by Jiří Bělohlávek and the Prague Symphony Orchestra, from this excellent Supraphon box set of "Sacred Works and Cantatas"


----------



## Sonata

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> A fine performance of Dvořák's _Stabat Mater_, by Jiří Bělohlávek and the Prague Symphony Orchestra, from this excellent Supraphon box set of "Sacred Works and Cantatas"
> 
> View attachment 88970


That's a great set!


----------



## Marc

Getting mesmerized by baroque organ sounds... it feels GREAT!

No need for worries when Pamela Ruiter-Feenstra plays Franz Tunder's _Was kann uns kommen an für Not_.


----------



## Guest

Liszt cd 9

Reminiscenes de Norma - Totentanz - Malediction - Fantasia on Hungarian Folk themes


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Dance Suite*

I don't think these are Boulez's favorite Bartok pieces, but the playing is lovely and the recorded sound is immediate.


----------



## slioganach

Currently listening to a digital edition of Ferenc Fricsay's complete DG recordings, more precisely his conducting of Bartók's 2nd and 3rd piano concertos. The first movement of the 2nd is played as vigorously as possible, I love it.


----------



## Guest

Peter Sculthorpe - P.Q.Phan - Kevin Volans


----------



## Heliogabo

After giving another spin this morning to La marquise (OST) with Savall which I loved now I'm listening to this lovely cd by Alessandro Orologio. Obscure composers give us clear satisfactions as well.


----------



## Guest

A recording I made in 1989 when I was a recording engineer of Alexei Sultanov and the Sacramento Symphony playing Chopin's Concerto No.2. The concert was one of Sultanov's prizes for winning the Van Cliburn Competition that year. Such a fine player and what a loss to the music world when he died at age 35 in 2005 from a stroke.


----------



## opus55

Mahler: Symphony No. 2
_Lucerne Festival Orchestra
Claudio Abbado_


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Marc said:


> Getting mesmerized by baroque organ sounds... it feels GREAT!
> 
> No need for worries when Pamela Ruiter-Feenstra plays Franz Tunder's _Was kann uns kommen an für Not_.


I love Tunder's Christ lag in todesbanden with its amazing chromatic passages... and also of course the cheeky little Canzona in g :tiphat:


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

In fact, I'll join in with a bit of Baroque Organ music too!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Birtwistle
Chamber Music*
soprano Amy Freston, baritone Roderick Williams, violinist Lisa Batiashvili, cellist Adrian Brendel, and pianist Till Fellner
[ECM, 2014]










*Takemitsu
Chamber music*
Between tides 
Landscape I 
Distance de fee 
Autumn 
Passing Bird 
In the Shadow
Rocking Mirror 
Hika 
A Way a Lone

Ethica Ogawa, Hiroto Tobisawa, Hideki Nagano, Takeshi Takezawa
[BIS, 1998]


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## opus55

Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
_Telbaldi|Del Monaco|MacNeil|Tozzi
Orchestra e coro dell'Accademia di Santa Cecilia, Roma
Franco Capuana_


----------



## Alfacharger

Dutillleux's fun Metaboles along with a quite good interpretation of Berlioz's Symphonie Fantastique by Myung-Whun Chung.


----------



## Guest

Bach 18 Leipzig Chorales BWV 656 - 667
The Amsterdam Baroque Choir Ton Koopman organ


----------



## Guest

Listening to another recording I made in the 80s, this time the Melos String Quartet playing Ravel's Quartet. Wow, amazing playing, and they sound as if they are in my living room!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Liszt: Rapsodie Espagnole/Hungarian Rhapsody No.15 "Rakoczy March"/Sonata in B Minor Emil Gilels

Liszt-Thalberg-Pixis-Herz-Czerny-Chopin: Hexameron Variations
Liszt: Reminiscences de Norma Raymond Lewenthal

Schubert-Liszt: Die Forelle/Der Muller und der Bach/Wohin?/Lebe Wohl!/Das Wandern/Der Lindenbaum/Horch, horch die Lerch/Auf dem Wasser zu Singen/Die Post/Aufenhalt/Lob der Tranen/Erlkonig Jorge Bolet

Three discs of Liszt (predominantly), played by three master Lisztians. The Gilels disc is of live recordings from 1959/61/68 and the sound is good, the playing superb, only towards the end of the Rakoczy March does he go rather cautiously with the tempo, if you listen to Solomon's recording in comparison you'll see what I mean. 
The Lewenthal disc offers the rarely heard Hexameron Variations, Liszt wrote the introduction and finale, also contributing a variation of his own and three interludes. The other composers contribute a variation each, the work is thus very diverse and very rewarding to listen to, and I imagine to play, but you need a pianist of very high virtuoso calibre to bring it off, and Mr. Lewenthal does so with remarkable aplomb, I cannot imagine it ever being bettered, the Reminiscences de Norma on the reverse is every bit as good, and the equal of Bolet's performance of the same work, and praise can go no higher. 
Bolet's disc of Liszt's transcriptions of Schubert songs is one of the best in his Decca set, I wish he'd recorded more of them. I remember taking this LP round to my piano teacher when it came out (1983), he was a great lover of lieder and I wondered what he'd make of it. He sat quietly listening and when it had finished, turned to me and said, "He phrases the music far more beautifully and with far more care than most singers do, I love it." I bought him a copy that Christmas and he played it and played it, a very happy memory.


----------



## Granate

*Mozart 35-41 Challenge Böhm vs Gardiner vs Karajan vs Klemperer E1 - II*

*Mozart*
Symphony No.35 'Haffner' in D major, KV385
Symphony No.36 'Linz' in C major, KV425
*Cond. Otto Klemperer, PO, WC (1960/2012 Remastered Edition)*









*Mozart*
Symphony No.35 'Haffner' in D major, KV385
Symphony No.36 'Linz' in C major, KV425
*Cond. Karl Böhm, BPO, DG (1960-1966/2015 Remastered Edition)*









_Dissapointment. Both of these conductors record a fast-paced and one-side mozart with no interest in the sound whatsoever. Even if they are remastered, Karajan still is much better than them. They go through the score as nothing really happened: Allegro, Andante, Menueto, Adagio. Period. They end too quickly._

1st. Gardiner EBS 1989 (4p)
2nd. Karajan BPO 1971 (3p)
3rd. Böhm BPO 1966 (2p)
4th. Klemperer PO 1960 (1p)


----------



## Guest

Kontrapunctus said:


> Listening to another recording I made in the 80s, this time the Melos String Quartet playing Ravel's Quartet. Wow, amazing playing, and they sound as if they are in my living room!


A Classic ! :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Quartet Opus 20, No. 1*

I was at Fresh Market with my wife, where they play chamber music on the intercom. I noticed when Haydn was playing, anything my wife asked me, I agreed with. We came home with some strange things which I can't pronounce. I think she's found my weakness.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sir Charles Villiers Stanford: Symphony No.1
Vernon Handley & the Ulster Orchestra *

An interesting symphony indeed given an excellent performance by Vernon Handley with the Ulster Orchestra.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Earlier today whilst driving, I worked through two symphonies and some tone poems.

First up, was the Saturday Symphony - Bruckner's Symphony No.1 performed by Claudio Abbado & the Lucerne Festival Orchestra. An excellent piece indeed.

After that came Sibelius' Symphony No.7 performed by Simon Rattle & the Berliner Philharmoniker. I really enjoyed this performance, it is one of those which won me over to enjoying some of Rattle's recordings a great deal.

Sticking with the same Composer & Orchestra, Herbert Von Karajan guided an excellent set of recordings of Sibelius' tone poems on DG - Finlandia, Tapiola, Valse Triste and the Swan of Tuonela dated 1984. HVK is not my favourite Conductor - less so in the '80's but these performances are extremely enjoyable.

Winding up my listening tonight will be Sibelius' Symphony No.5 performed by Leonard Bernstein & the New York Philharmonic from the Sony/Bernstein Sibelius Symphony Edition. Another recording I enjoy.


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich's 2nd Cello Concerto, Alisa Weilerstein cello, Pablo Heras-Casado conducting the Bavarian RSO. An exceptionally fine reading of this enigmatic but absorbing work.


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony: Bruckner's Symphony No. 1. Young/Hamburg. This is an excellent performance full of vitality. No Hamburg is not Berlin but they play their hearts out for Young. Recommended.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## nightscape

*Korngold* - Violin Concerto (Jarvi/Gluzman/Residentie Orkest)










*Williams* - Horn Concerto (Slatkin/Pituch/Detroit)










*Walton* - Cello Concerto (Shipway/Poltera/Sao Paulo)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vivaldi, Concerto "L'inquietudine"*


----------



## Granate

*Mozart*
Symphony No.38 'Prague' in D major, KV504
Symphony No.39 in E flat major, KV543
*Cond. Herbert von Karajan, BPO, WC (1971/2014 Remastered Edition)*









*Mozart*
Symphony No.38 'Prague' in D major, KV504
Symphony No.39 in E flat major, KV543
*Cond. John Eliot Gardiner, EBS, Phillips (1989)*









Exactly the same as with No.35 and No.36.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 4*

Oh, rats. I thought I was through collecting Beethoven cycles, and Klemperer keeps popping up. And now there are two cycles, the one in EMI and the live ones from Vienna. I'm listening to the live 4th. It sounds pretty good so far. Is anyone familiar with this cycle? I haven't heard much about it, but the comments I've seen are positive.


----------



## Guest

Traverso said:


> A Classic ! :tiphat:


I'm referring to an actual concert that _*I recorded*_ as an audio engineer, not their DG one! The live recording I made captured a more intense performance.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Sonata

Brahms symphonies. even though he's my favorite composer, I've not gotten around to sufficient listening to his symphonies yet. surprising I know. now is the time!










i am much more familiar with Mozart's piano sonatas. Still, i've listened all the way through just once or twice before. I am wanting to really get to know my classical music in more depth now that I have collected so much!


----------



## pmsummer

PIÈCES EN TRIO
_Pour les flûtes, violon et dessus de viole_
*Marin Marais*
Aux Pieds du Roy
- Michael Form and Dirk Boerner
_
Ambronay_


----------



## tortkis

Francois Couperin: Complete Works for Harpsichord - Olivier Baumont (Erato, 1992-5)


----------



## George O

Serge Koussevitzky (1874-1951):
Concerto for Double Bass
Valse miniature

Maurice Ravel (1875-1937): Piece (Habanera)

Henry Eccles (1670-1742): Sonata in G Minor

Constantin Dimitrescu (1847-1928): Danse Taranesc, op 15

Eduard Madenski (1877-1923): Tarantella

Yoan Goilav, contrabasso
Laurenz Custer, piano

on Summit (NYC), from 1978
recorded 1972

5 stars


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Guest




----------



## Sonata

After having had a good hour and a half of Brahms orchestral music, I switched up to one of my other listening projects:

Jonas Kaufmann, Strauss Lieder


----------



## Weston

*Winds, Movements and Impressions*

Four works tonight as none is very long.
*
Arnold: Concerto No. 2 For Clarinet and Orchestra, Op.115 *
Ivor Bolton / English Chamber Orchestra / Emma Johnson










Who'd have thought a clarinet could convey a sense of adventure? But this piece throws thrills and spills at the listener right off the bat and lets up only enough for a little skullduggery on the side. Movement 2 features some great horn writing along with the clarinet, but I'm afraid movement 3 went into The Charleston or other 1920's pop dance music and it is not to my taste.

[If I could nickname the piece? "The Flapper" might work.]

*Respighi: Impressioni brasiliane, P. 153*
Joanne Falletta / Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra










I absolutely love these pieces! Brazil must have impressed Respighi as a land of time suspended. And of course we're treated to a cameo appearance of the "Dies Irae" theme at the end of movement 2.

*Vaughan Williams: Concerto for oboe and Strings*
Sir Neville Marriner / Academy of St. Martin in the Fields / Celia Nicklin, oboe










Whatever quality Vaughan Williams has, it's unmistakable. I would never confuse this with any other composer, even on first hearing. It isn't just a pastoral air. There is a timeless / ancient quality to his themes and voice leading. It's hard for me to describe, but always satisfying.

*Tansman: Four Movements for orchestra*
Meir Minsky / Czecho-Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra (Kosice)










This piece confuses the cerebellum outta me! Titled "Four Movements for Orchestra" yet there are five files. I keep thinking I have labeled something wrong, but when I research I find there is a middle "Interlude" that is not counted as one of the movements. Drat these pretentious composers who didn't give a care for the digital age in a future remote from their time!

The work itself, however many movements there are, is atmospheric, complex yet flowing and dreamlike -- except the last movement which suddenly leaps into Dutilleux mode in a cool jazz kind of way, before returning to the mysterious beginning. Hugely rewarding!

[My nickname for this work would be "Paradox" due to the movement number confusion.]

That hour and twenty minutes flew by quickly. That's the trouble with listening to great music.

Maybe by tomorrow I will be caught up with the like button.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

I wish there were a CD of this fantastic performance of Shostakovich's 10th - until I find one, this YouTube recording will have to do. The Venezualan Youth orchestra sounds as good as any mature one.


----------



## Pugg

​
MOZART: Sinfonia Concertante K364; Concertone K191 
IPO/ Perlman / Zukerman / Mehta


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


>


One of the most perfect recordings by Gilels


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> After having had a good hour and a half of Brahms orchestral music, I switched up to one of my other listening projects:
> 
> Jonas Kaufmann, Strauss Lieder


Did you like this disc?


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn; Symphony 1 & 4*
Gardener conducting


----------



## Pugg

​
*Jonas Kaufmann ; The Verdi album *


----------



## KenOC

Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 13 in C K. 415. Olivier Cave, piano, Rinaldo Alessendrini with Divertissement. A really nice performance and recording of this concerto.


----------



## JACE

Now listening *Bruckner's First Symphony* from this set:










Jochum with the Staatskapelle Dresden

Earlier, I was listening *Sibelius' Fifth Symphony* from this set:










Barbirolli with the Hallé Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Finzi*: Five Bagatelles for clarinet & piano, Op. 23

arr. Ch. Alexander

Elegy, Op. 22
Romance For String Quartet
arr. Ch. Alexander

Introit For Violin And Piano
arr. Howard Ferguson

Prelude for string orchestra, Op. 25
Interlude for oboe and string quartet, Op. 21

Cologne Chamber Soloists, Tom Owen


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn:*
Piano Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 25
Piano Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 40

András Schiff (piano)

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Charles Dutoit


----------



## Pugg

​
*Leoncavallo: I Medici*

_Plácido Domingo (Giuliano de' Medici), Carlos Álvarez (Lorenzo), Daniela Dessì (Simonetta), Eric Owens (Montesecco), Vitalij Kowaljow (Poliziano)_

Florence Opera Orchestra and Chorus, Alberto Veronesi


----------



## Ariasexta

Arcangelo Corelli(1653-1713), 12 concerto grossi

English Concert, Direction:Trevor Pinnock

Decca

A break from intensive vocal music session.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Badinerie

Waking up with Faure. Peleas et Melisande.










Originally composed for Maurice Maeterlinck's play of the same name. Comissioned by Mrs Patrick Campbell ( Debussy was too busy) to feature Herself, Sarah Bernhardt and Mr Forbes Robertson.
I particularly love Frederica Von Stade's Melisande's song. Beautiful!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Andreas Scholl singing Bach cantatas:









The one I am listening to right now is "Ich habe genug", my favorite one of all.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

D Smith said:


> For Saturday Symphony: Bruckner's Symphony No. 1. Young/Hamburg. This is an excellent performance full of vitality. *No Hamburg is not Berlin* but they play their hearts out for Young. Recommended.


Hamburg is much, much better than Berlin in everything except maybe the quality of the orchestra. "Maybe" because I've not had a chance to compare the two as yet. Thanks for recommendation, I will definitely get that recording.


----------



## Biwa

Witold Lutoslawski:

Concerto for Orchestra
Symphony No. 3
Chain 3

BBC Symphony Orchestra
Edward Gardner (conductor)


----------



## jim prideaux

Sunday morning with Dvorak's 8th and 9th Symphonies performed by Kubelik and the BPO. Earlier I listened again to 'Celi' and the Munich Phil. (YT at the gym) performing Dvorak's 9th......a very different interpretation from any other I have heard,which is not to say I do not like it...just very different and with most works I have come to realise that there is a place for many (often radically different )interpretations!


----------



## worov




----------



## Guest

bioluminescentsquid said:


>


My favorite is still leonhardt but this recording is a real fine one and that is a great compliment.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 52 'Lobgesang'

Christiane Karg, Christina Landshamer (sopranos) & Michael Schade (tenor)

Chorus & Orchestra of Bavarian Radio, Pablo Heras-Casado


----------



## Guest

Mozart 25 - 27 & 31 "Paris"


----------



## Merl

Bruckner Symphony 4 - Simone Young / Hamburg. Phone playing up so can't post a pic at the moment. Suffice it to say that I'm a massive fan of Young's Bruckner recordings. Most are excellent and the rest are unbeatable, to my ears.


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi*; Sacred music vol 3
Vittorio Negri, conducting.


----------



## Sonata

Pugg said:


> Did you like this disc?


Yes, I like it very much. It seems to improve with repeated listenings.


----------



## Sonata

SiegendesLicht said:


> Andreas Scholl singing Bach cantatas:
> 
> View attachment 88992
> 
> 
> The one I am listening to right now is* "Ich habe genug", my favorite one of all*.


yes, I agree. I like that one best too


----------



## Ariasexta

Luca Marenzio(1553-1594)

Madrigali Spirituali 
Gli Erranti, Direction: Alessandro Casari

Stradivarius

I do not think I will get enough with his surviving 200-300 works. I hope we can have around 10 thousand pieces by Luca Marenzio, what a lost!! Vocal music! vokalmusik! musique vocale! musica vocale, dio mio !!


----------



## Taggart

Excellent performances of a range of American spiritual songs from Billings to Sacred Harp with some examples of their sources. The folk song singing is a little too "drawing room" style for my taste but the other pieces are excellent.


----------



## Haydn man

From the Decca Analogue Years box set
Currently Walton Violin Concerto


----------



## Guest

Beethoven 3 - 4


----------



## Badinerie

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 88995
> 
> From the Decca Analogue Years box set
> Currently Walton Violin Concerto


One of my all time favourites!


----------



## Biwa

Joseph Ropartz: Invocation à César Franck (1916)
Eugène Lacroix: Grande pièce en sol mineur (1898)
Paul Berthier: Variations (1914)
Vincent d'Indy: Prélude en mi bémol mineur (1911)
Charles Tournemire: Tripel choral "Sancta Trinitas" op. 41 (1910)
Georges Krieger: Toccata (1914)

Kurt Lueders aux grandes orgues 
Mutin Cavaillé-Coll (1914) de la collégiale Saint-Pierre à Douai


----------



## Pugg

​*Haydn/ Boccherini* ; Cello concertos
Jacqueline Du Pré / Daniel Barenboim


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Merl said:


> Bruckner Symphony 4 - Simone Young / Hamburg. Phone playing up so can't post a pic at the moment. *Suffice it to say that I'm a massive fan of Young's Bruckner recordings.* Most are excellent and the rest are unbeatable, to my ears.


Another fan of the Hamburgers, that's nice. I will definitely get the recordings, and hopefully, starting next season, I will be able to see them live... *sigh*


----------



## Andolink

*Poul Ruders*: Piano Concerto (1994)


----------



## Vronsky

*Grieg: Peer Gynt & Holberg Suites|Sibelius: Valse triste & Finlandia (Karajan & BPO)*










Edvard Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites & Holberg Suite
Jean Sibelius: Valse triste, The Swan of Tuonela, Finlandia
Berliner Philharmoniker *·* Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Vasks

*Bax - Festival Overture (Thomson/Chandos)
Bliss - Meditations on a Theme by John Blow (Handley/EMI)*


----------



## Atrahasis

Shahin *Farhat*,*Symphony No.11* "The Prophet"


----------



## Vronsky

*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 8 & Piano Concerto No. 3 (Arrau, RCO & Haitink)*










Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 8 "Pathétique" (CD 3) & Piano Concerto No. 3 (CD 13)
Claudio Arrau *·* Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra *·* Bernard Haitink


----------



## Pugg

​
*Shostakovich*: Michelangelo Sonnets (Shirley-Quirk)


----------



## Atrahasis

Morten Lauridsen - O Magnum Mysterium






Morten Lauridsen, *Lux Æterna*


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Bagatelles, Variations, etc. (Gould); Symphonies 5 & 7 (Kleiber)


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Guest

Handel Watermusic


----------



## Weston

*My Sunday Morning Baroque Semi-Tradition*

*Vivaldi: Cello Sonata No. 4 In B Flat Major 
Vivaldi: Cello Sonata No. 5 In E Major
Vivaldi: Cello Sonata No. 6 In B Flat Major*
Yehuda Hanani, cello / Mihu Zaitsu, continuo










Incontrovertible proof Vivaldi did not write the same great concerto 500 times! He could in fact write a great sonata multiples times as well. This recording must be on period instruments. I hear a distinct "pop" whenever the cello hits a certain note. I wonder what causes that. Very smooth, non-squeaky playing otherwise with Vivaldi's usual trend to more subtle counterpoint heading toward the galante.

*Fasch: Trumpet Concerto in D*
Nils-Erik Sparf / Drottningholm Baroque Ensemble / Niklas Eklund, trumpet










I would have guessed Telemann or Molter on a blind hearing. This is of course the sort of music you expect as intro for a Sunday Morning TV newscast / magazine. The orchestra here, while featuring continuo, is closer to romantic un-HIP. There is a lot of reverberation from wherever it was recorded, so it sounds large for a baroque ensemble.

*Telemann: Trio in E minor for Two Flutes and Continuo, TWV 42:e11
Telemann: Trio in F for Oboe, Violin, and Continuo, TWV 42:F12
Telemann: Trio in G minor for Flute, Viola da Gamba, and Continuo, TWV 42:g15
*The Publick Musick









Only crummy images seem to be available.

Nice call and response technique in these concertos. The flutes sound more like bass recorders of some kind than transverse flutes.

I used to be such a huge baroque fan, but these days I can see why some think it all sounds alike. One needs to be immersed in it to get the nuances. I'm evidently not as immersed as I used to be, but I still enjoy it very much.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Montemezzi: L'amore dei tre re
*

Anna Moffo, Placido Domingo, Cesare Siepi, Pablo Elvira .
Nello Santi, London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Weston

Andolink said:


> *Poul Ruders*: Piano Concerto (1994)


It's nice to see Ruders getting more attention. I've only explored a fraction of his work but what I've heard so far is thoroughly engaging.


----------



## Guest

Bach organ Ewald Kooiman


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Tannhäuser










Wagner on Sunday morning.


----------



## Guest

Symphony 7 and 8


----------



## senza sordino

Four different days of listening here:
Hummel Piano Trios 2, 3, 6 and 7 from Spotify. After two listens this week and a couple of weeks ago, I've picked my favourite, no 6
View attachment 89005


Dvorak's 3rd and 4th piano trios, from Spotify. Fantastic stuff here.
View attachment 89006


Bridge Phantasie Trio, Piano Trio no 2 and piano trio miniatures. From Spotify. Wow, that second trio is wonderful. I needed to hear that again, so I listened to it two times in a row.
View attachment 89007


Mozart Clarinet Quintet and Clarinet trio "Kegelstatt" from Spotify. I need to find another recording as this sounded rather amateurish 
View attachment 89008


And now for something completely different, this is a new purchase for me a couple of weeks ago, already my second listen. I think it's very good, very exciting. Tchaikovsky Symphonies nos 1, 2 and 5
View attachment 89009


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

In honor of his birthday.


----------



## Granate

*Mozart 35-41 Challenge Böhm vs Gardiner vs Karajan vs Klemperer E2 - II*

*Mozart*
Symphony No.38 'Prague' in D major, KV504
Symphony No.39 in E flat major, KV543
*Cond. Otto Klemperer, PO, WC (1962/2012 Remastered Edition)*









*Mozart*
Symphony No.38 'Prague' in D major, KV504
Symphony No.39 in E flat major, KV543
*Cond. Karl Böhm, BPO, DG (1960-1966/2015 Remastered Edition)*









_This time Klemperer conducts Mozarts on point. Thanks to the sound it is above the level of Karajan. Böhm is not bad either, but at the time only Gardiner is making me enjoy Mozart symphonies like I never did before._

1st. Gardiner EBS 1989 (4p)
2nd. Klemperer PO 1960 (3p) 
3rd. Karajan BPO 1971 (2p)
4th. Böhm BPO 1966 (1p)

1st. Gardiner EBS (8p)
2nd. Karajan BPO (5p)
3th. Klemperer PO (4p) 
4th. Böhm BPO (3p)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Something I got aware of on icareifyoulisten.com. Cello and piano music in a nice, not so obvious program


----------



## George O

Sir Edward Elgar (1857-1934):

Quintet in A Minor, op 84
-with the Allegri Quartet
Concert Allegro, op 46
Sonatina
Adieu
Serenade

John Ogdon, piano

on Angel (Hollywood, California), from 1970


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*

Well-done. It's not white-knuckle gripping like Toscanini's 1939 recording, but it's very well done.


----------



## Manxfeeder

JACE said:


> Now listening *Bruckner's First Symphony* from this set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jochum with the Staatskapelle Dresden


That set has been tormenting me all year. Have you heard the Beethoven cycle?


----------



## KenOC

Manxfeeder said:


> That set has been tormenting me all year. Have you heard the Beethoven cycle?


If you buy the Jochum set, you will be accounted among the mighty. Power, wealth, and the love of beautiful women will all flow your way. Your abs (and of course other attributes) will be the subject of tittering conversation among the ladies in their boudoirs.

If you don't buy it, well, life goes on. For what it's worth.


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-3rd and 4th Symphonies performed by Mackerras and the Scottish Chamber Orch.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Presently I am really enjoying Arthur Butterworth's Second Symphony (Op.26 - 1964) performed in very good Mono by Christopher Adey & the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra from a BBC Radio 3 broadcast dated 20th January 1975 courtesy of that remarkable label Lyrita (whose releases of Bliss, Bantock and Arnold Cooke are all extremely welcome too).

The references to Sibelius & Nielsen's influence are certainly understandable but do not detract from Butterworth's own voice. It is refreshing music, influenced by but not derivative of the aforementioned Composers. I am thoroughly enjoying this piece & performance - powerful, dynamic and atmospheric. Well paced and excellently performed.

This is a Composer I will definitely be exploring further in the future.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## AClockworkOrange

AClockworkOrange said:


> Presently I am really enjoying Arthur Butterworth's Second Symphony (Op.26 - 1964) performed in very good Mono by Christopher Adey & the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra from a BBC Radio 3 broadcast dated 20th January 1975 courtesy of that remarkable label Lyrita (whose releases of Bliss, Bantock and Arnold Cooke are all extremely welcome too).
> 
> The references to Sibelius & Nielsen's influence are certainly understandable but do not detract from Butterworth's own voice. It is refreshing music, influenced by but not derivative of the aforementioned Composers. I am thoroughly enjoying this piece & performance - powerful, dynamic and atmospheric. Well paced and excellently performed.
> 
> This is a Composer I will definitely be exploring further in the future.


I have continued onto second piece on Disc 1 - a Stereo recording of the Fourth Symphony (Op.72 - 1986) performed by Bryden Thomson & the BBC Northern Symphony Orchestra from the broadcast of the pieces premiere on 8th May 1986.

So far, this is an atmospheric piece of music being presented in a wonderful performance. Why this music is not better known is a mystery. Outstanding and very well balanced. The writing for the Brass continues to shine without overwhelming the other elements.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Manxfeeder

KenOC said:


> If you buy the Jochum set, you will be accounted among the mighty. Power, wealth, and the love of beautiful women will all flow your way. Your abs (and of course other attributes) will be the subject of tittering conversation among the ladies in their boudoirs.
> 
> If you don't buy it, well, life goes on. For what it's worth.


Probably the most compelling sales pitch I've heard in a while.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Viola Concerto.*

This is one of those pieces I'm just going to have to hear over and over until it clicks.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Mahler 7 Bernstein 1950s and Mahler 7 Levine.


----------



## Weston

*Afternoon with Large Orchestras*

*Britten: Passacaglia, Op. 33b*
Myer Fredman / New Zealand Symphony Orchestra










Thunderboomers abound along with some exciting brass and scintillating magical orchestration effects.

*Douglas Lilburn: A Song Of Islands*
New Zealand Symphony Orchestra Under William Southgate










Seems to flow naturally out of the Peter Grimes excerpt above. Lilburn is of that composer type I enjoy greatly while hearing but the themes don't stick with me. I'm certain they would on repeated listening, but I have only so much to listenging time. He's well worth checking out though, an obscured treasure. This piece is a majestic flowing swelling saga. (And there is no singing involved.)

*Glazunov: Symphony No.3 in D major Op.33*
José Serebrier / undisclosed orchestra










I'm glad my random selection method finally provided a nice big symphony to sink my teeth into. I love symphonies and have been wanting to hear this set. This one of course sounds Russian. It uses a lot of tossing a phrase around in "row, row, row your boat" round fashion. I don't know enough Glazunov to know if that is a trait of his or just of this piece. It works nicely but overall but the symphony comes across borderline lightweight.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Motets*

This box set presents an unruffled Victoria. I have heard more energetic and rougher interpretations, but this is consistently lovely. The choir is well-balanced, and the acoustic is slightly resonant for effect but not so resonant that it buries the individual lines.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## JACE

KenOC said:


> If you buy the Jochum set, you will be accounted among the mighty. Power, wealth, and the love of beautiful women will all flow your way. Your abs (and of course other attributes) will be the subject of tittering conversation among the ladies in their boudoirs.
> 
> If you don't buy it, well, life goes on. For what it's worth.


LOL! 

Manx, I'm fully with Ken. (Well, maybe it's not quite THAT good.  )

But it IS a brilliant set. The Bruckner, the Brahms, and the Beethoven are all incredibly strong cycles.

Jochum's LvB 9 is now my favorite version of that work. And Jochum's Bruckner 7 is the disc that I would take to a desert island if I were forced to choose just ONE Bruckner recording.

I guess you could say that I STRONGLY recommend it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Coronation Concerto.*

Hearing Robert Casadesus playing Mozart is like drinking coffee from a cup made of fine china: delicate, balanced, but holding its contents nicely.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Granate

*Mozart 35-41 Challenge Böhm vs Gardiner vs Karajan vs Klemperer E3 - I*

*Mozart*
Symphony No.40 in G minor, KV550
Symphony No.41 'Jupiter' in C major, KV551
*Cond. Herbert von Karajan, BPO, WC (1971/2014 Remastered Edition)*









*Mozart*
Symphony No.40 in G minor, KV550
Symphony No.41 'Jupiter' in C major, KV551
*Cond. John Eliot Gardiner, EBS, Phillips (1989)*









*Mozart*
Symphony No.40 in G minor, KV550
Symphony No.41 'Jupiter' in C major, KV551
*Cond. Otto Klemperer, PO, WC (1962/2012 Remastered Edition)*









_Nothing intersting to say about these fantastic symphonies with Karajan. Gardiner again does them incredibly detailed and accurate. I love the Molto Allegro of the No.40! Klemperer conducts this movement too slow, but his recording is also very consistent, better than the mushy Karajan with a superb Andante (No.40 M.II)._


----------



## JACE

Brahms: Four Serious Songs, Op. 121; Two Songs for Alto and Viola, Op. 91; Eight Lieder / Janet Baker, André Previn, Cecil Aronowitz ‎(EMI)

Tremendous.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Felix Mendelssohn
Overture, Op 21
Incidental music, Op. 61
for "A Midsummer night's dream"*
Boston SO, Ozawa [DG, 1992]

Exhilarating!










*Benjamin Britten
Tema Sacher for Cello solo
Suite for Cello solo no 3, Op. 87
Suite for Cello solo no 2, Op. 80
Suite for Cello solo no 1, Op. 72*
Alban Gerhardt (Cello)
*
Sonata for Cello and Piano in C major, Op. 65*
Alban Gerhardt (Cello), Steven Osborne (Piano) 
Hyperion, 2013]

More truly great works from Britten, all written for Mstislav Rostropovich.










*Albert Roussel
Trio for Piano and Strings, Op. 2 *
Jet Röling (Piano), Jean-Jacques Kantorow (Violin), Herre-Jan Stegenga (Cello)
[Brilliant, 2008]

The Roussel piano trio is a lovely, delicate impressionist work which might be better known and appreciated. This seems a very acceptable performance too.










*Ernest Chausson
Piano Trio in G minor Op 3*
Pascal Devoyon (piano), Philippe Graffin (violin), Gary Hoffman (cello)
[Hyperion, 1998]


----------



## Biwa

Georg Muffat: Passacaglia; Toccata Sexta 
Johann Gottfried Walther: Meinen Jesum lass ich nicht, Choral mit (sechs) Variationen 
Dietrich Buxtehude: Passacaglia; Präludium und Fuge in F sharp minor; Ciaconna 
Johann Sebastian Bach: In dulci jubilo, BWV 751 
Johann Pachelbel: Toccata in F; Ciaconna; Vater unser im Himmelreich 
Delphin Strungk: Lass mich dein sein und bleiben 
Johann Kaspar Kerll: Passacaglia 
(All arranged by Karl Straube)

Andreas Sieling, organ


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Biwa said:


> View attachment 89017
> 
> 
> Georg Muffat: Passacaglia; Toccata Sexta
> Johann Gottfried Walther: Meinen Jesum lass ich nicht, Choral mit (sechs) Variationen
> Dietrich Buxtehude: Passacaglia; Präludium und Fuge in F sharp minor; Ciaconna
> Johann Sebastian Bach: In dulci jubilo, BWV 751
> Johann Pachelbel: Toccata in F; Ciaconna; Vater unser im Himmelreich
> Delphin Strungk: Lass mich dein sein und bleiben
> Johann Kaspar Kerll: Passacaglia
> (All arranged by Karl Straube)
> 
> Andreas Sieling, organ


Romantically-tinted Baroque works? Seems very interesting!


----------



## JACE

More Brahms Lieder:










Interesting to compare Ferrier's singing with Janet Baker's (as above). Four Serious Songs, Op. 121 and Two Songs for Alto and Viola, Op. 91 are common to both LPs.


----------



## Granate

*Mozart 35-41 Challenge Böhm vs Gardiner vs Karajan vs Klemperer E3 - II*

*Mozart*
Symphony No.40 in G minor, KV550
Symphony No.41 'Jupiter' in C major, KV551
*Cond. Karl Böhm, BPO, DG (1962/2015 Remastered Edition)*









*Holst*
The Planets, Op.32
*Cond. Adrian Boult, NPC&O, WC (1967/2011 Remastered Edition)*









Not a very interesting Mozart cycle by Böhm for DG. These recordings are just ok. The Planets by Boult on 1967 are fine with highlights in Jupiter and Neptune (Oh the Women's chorus).

1st. Gardiner EBS 1989 (4p)
2nd. Klemperer PO 1960 (3p)
3rd. Karajan BPO 1971 (2p)
4th. Böhm BPO 1966 (1p)

*1st. Gardiner EBS (12p)*
2nd. Karajan BPO (8p)
3th. Klemperer PO (6p)
4th. Böhm BPO (4p)


----------



## Biwa

bioluminescentsquid said:


> Romantically-tinted Baroque works? Seems very interesting!


Yes, this is a beautiful performance and recording. Straube's late-Romantic "intensification" of these baroque pieces is wonderfully expressive. Interestingly, Straube would later move away from this style of interpretation and become one of the pioneers of historically informed performances.


----------



## Biwa

Bridge Across the Pyrenees

Joaquín Rodrigo: Concierto Pastoral

François Borne: Fantaisie Brillante Sur Des Airs de Carmen

Jacques Ibert: Flute Concerto

Sharon Bezaly (flute)
San Paulo Symphony Orchestra
John Neschling (conductor)


----------



## JACE

*Mahler: Song Cycles conducted by Wyn Morris (IMP Classics)*
- _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_ / Dame Janet Baker & Sir Geraint Evans with the London PO
- _Lieder Eines Fahrenden Gesellen_ / Roland Hermann with the Symphonica of London

This is my favorite version of _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Guest

Disc 1--stunning playing, so-so mono sound.


----------



## opus55

Alfven: Symphony No. 3
_Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra
Jeeme Jarvi_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart *; Symphony 35 & 41
V.P. Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> More Brahms Lieder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting to compare Ferrier's singing with Janet Baker's (as above). Four Serious Songs, Op. 121 and Two Songs for Alto and Viola, Op. 91 are common to both LPs.


I have this one any day of the week .


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner: *

Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg: Overture
Parsifal: Good Friday Music
Lohengrin: Prelude to Act 1
Lohengrin: Prelude to Act 3
Tannhäuser: Overture and Venusberg Music
Tristan und Isolde: Prelude & Liebestod

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati


----------



## Pugg

*Vinyl*

​
*Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'*

Heather Harper (soprano) & Helen Watts (contralto)

London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Sir Georg Solti

Recorded - Kingsway Hall, London, May 1966


----------



## Pugg

​Bizet: Jeux d'enfants/ Jolie Fille de Perth - Suite
Chabrier: Suite Patorale/ Ode à la musique;
Debussy: Damoiselle élue

PCO/Lindenberg/Fourne


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Requiem*

Luciano Pavarotti, Samuel Ramey, Cheryl Studer, Dolora Zajick

Orchestra Del Teatro Alla Scala Di Milan, Coro Del Teatro Alla Scala Di Mil, Riccardo Muti,


----------



## Vronsky

*Mozart: K. 467, 488, 595, 477, 550 (Keith Jarrett)*










Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Piano Concertos K. 467, 488 & 595, Masonic Music K. 477, Symphony in G minor K. 550 (2 CDs)
Keith Jarrett *·* Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra *·* Dennis Russell Davies


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin: Waltzes*.
Vladimir Ashkenazy.


----------



## Guest

Handel in Hamburg. Music before he went to Great Britain.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms:
*
Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 83
Cello Sonata in D major Op. 78 (arr. from Violin Sonata)

Yo-Yo Ma (cello)
Emanuel Ax (piano)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert: Winterreise D911*

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Helmut Deutsch (piano)


----------



## JACE

Pugg said:


> I have this one any day of the week .


So you prefer Ferrier to Baker by a wide margin?


----------



## George O

Dmitri Shostakovich (1906-1975): 24 Preludes and Fugues, op 87 (1950-1951)

Keith Jarrett, piano

2-CD set on ECM (München / NYC), from 1992

5 stars


----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> So you prefer Ferrier to Baker by a wide margin?


Yes, more humanly voice I would say.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven; Violin concerto.*

Jascha Heifetz / Charles Munch


----------



## JACE

*Rachmaninov* last night:










Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini; Variations on a Theme of Corelli; Piano Sonata No. 2 / Jean Philippe Collard, Michel Plasson, Orchestre Du Capitole De Toulouse (Warner Classics)










Symphony No. 3 / Stokowski, National PO (EMI)


----------



## Biwa

Complete Organ Works:

Melchior Schildt (1592-1667)
Peter Morhard (d.1685)

Friedhelm Flamme (organ)


----------



## JACE

Pugg said:


> Yes, more humanly voice I would say.


Interesting.

I find myself more drawn to Baker. I prefer the more natural quality in her voice. Less vibrato. Less "arty."

I have the same reaction when I listen to Janet Baker's version of _Das Lied von der Erde_ (with Kubelik on Audite) and compare it with Ferrier's famous recording with Bruno Walter. I like the Ferrier/Walter version -- but the Baker/Kubelik recording is much more moving (to me!).

_Vive la différence_, eh?


----------



## Guest

Pugg is right,Ferrier is more humanly and yes dear Jace you are right to.If Kathleen Ferrier was born twenty years later she definitely would sing different.
I never heard the recording with Baker / Kubelik ,is it comparible with her recording with Haitink.
Das Lied von der Erde is my favorite Symphony and I am very surprised that in a poll it is one of the least popular works of Mahler.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi:Ernani*

_Carlo Bergonzi_ (Ernani), _Leontyne Price_ (Elvira), Mario Sereni (Carlo), Ezio Flagello (Silva), Fernando Iacopucci (Riccardo), Hartje Mueller (Iago), Júlia Hamari (Giovanna)

RCA Italiana Orchestra & Chorus, Thomas Schippers conducting


----------



## Judith

Listening to Sibelius 7th from the Cycle I recently purchased by Simon Rattle and City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra. Very challenging but I do like something to get my teeth into!!


----------



## JACE

Traverso said:


> Pugg is right,Ferrier is more humanly and yes dear Jace you are right to.If Kathleen Ferrier was born twenty years later she definitely would sing different.
> *I never heard the recording with Baker / Kubelik ,is it comparible with her recording with Haitink*.
> Das Lied von der Erde is my favorite Symphony and I am very surprised that in a poll it is one of the least popular works of Mahler.:tiphat:


Yes. It's comparable -- but I think the Kubelik recording is just a shade more impressive. If _DLvdE_ is one of your favorites, you should CERTAINLY hear it.

James King's performance is (perhaps) _slightly_ preferable to Waldemar Kmentt's, but in all other respects I find myself preferring the Kubelik recording.

For me, Kubelik's _DLvdE_ is THE _DLvdE_, a desert-island recording. 

More info & reviews on the Audite site. (No commercial connection; only a fan!)


----------



## Vasks

*Caldara - Overture to "San Pietro in Cesarea" (Mallon/Naxos)
Torelli - Trumpet Concerto (Wallace/Nimbus)
Legrenzi - Selections from "Sonate a due e tre. Op. 2" (Parnassi musici/cpo)
Vivaldi - Bassoon Concerto, RV 503 (Thunemann/Philips)*

_and with that a few days off while I deal with minor surgery_


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-String Quintets performed by the Raphael Ensemble.....as an early autumnal afternoon draws in seems appropriate somehow!


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Beethoven: The Piano Sonatas / Rudolf Buchbinder (Teldec)*
Disc 7 - Sonatas Nos. 28, 30 and 31


----------



## Guest

Bach trio sonatas BWV 525-530

This is my second cycle with Marie Claire Alain and I am so happy as I can be.
As a young boy I sat many sunday mornings near the organ where my friend was playing.
I always enjoyed his playing after the mass while people where hurrying home.
I can truly say that I love the organ.:angel:


----------



## JACE

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 12, 19, 20, and other short works / Bruce Hungerford (Vanguard)


----------



## Badinerie

Beethoven "The Archduke" MFP 2117


----------



## pmsummer

LE PARLER ET LE SILENCE
_Music for Flute Consort and Lute from the Late 16th to the Early 18th Centuries_
*The Attaignant Consort*
_
Ramée - Outhere Music_


----------



## Merl




----------



## Granate

*Mozart*
Symphony No.29 in A major, KV201
Symphony No.33 in A major, KV319
*Cond. John Eliot Gardiner, EBS, Phillips (1984)*









*Mozart*
Symphony No.31 'Paris' in D major, KV297
Symphony No.34 in C major, KV338
*Cond. John Eliot Gardiner, EBS, Phillips (1987)*









_Exciting HIP Mozart with John Eliot Gardiner. This time I do not have the "modern" instruments version to compare, but the movements are these times fast again. JEG becomes for now my favourite Mozart symphonies interpreter._


----------



## Guest

Bach Preludes & Fugues BWV 531,533,534,536,537,539,540,541 -Fantasia & Fugue BWV 537


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-4th and 8th Symphonies performed by Wand and the Koln RSO


----------



## Atrahasis

Sergei Prokofiev - Семеро их (Seven, They Are Seven)
_cantata for large orchestra, chorus, and dramatic tenor soloist._


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Schubert* - Lazarus oder Die Feier der Auferstehung, from a collection of Schubert's sacred works performed by the Bavarian Radio Orchestra, Wolfgang Sawallisch and assorted singers.


----------



## Guest

Haydn string quartets 1-4


----------



## Badinerie

Try something a bit cheery I think. Not sure of the english translation :lol:, but the singing is great!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

SHOSTAKOVICH


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

SHOSTAKOVICH


----------



## deprofundis

Greeting everyone, im lisening wright now to a cd i juste received and order from_ Hyperion_ rooster , it's the Brabant ensemble lead by mister Stephen Rice, the cd is *Antoine Brumel* : missa de beata virgine motets, great cd so far and i bought a suprise
(deprofundis play a dramatic drum roll) lady and gentelmen we have here a cd on_ naxos_ called: *At the sign of the crumhorn: *flemish songs and dance music from the susato music book.


----------



## Atrahasis

Henry *Cowell *- *Sinister Resonance* (1930)





Henry Cowell: *The Harp of life (1924)*


----------



## Atrahasis

*Liszt *Consolation No. 3


----------



## pmsummer

KONZERTE FÜR BLOCKFLÖTE
*Antonio Vivaldi*
Camerata Bern
Michael Copley - altoblockflöte
Thomas Füri - Konzertmeister und Leitung
_
Deutsche Grammophon_


----------



## Guest

Badinerie said:


> Try something a bit cheery I think. Not sure of the english translation :lol:, but the singing is great!


The vampire by Johann Strauss?


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-2nd and 7th Symphonies performed by Wand and the NDR Sinfonieorchester


----------



## Biwa

1. Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso, for violin & orchestra in A minor, Op. 28
Composed by Camille Saint-Saens
2. Havanaise, in E major for violin & orchestra, Op. 83
3. Guitare, for violin & piano in B minor, Op. 28
Composed by Edouard Lalo
4. Poème, for violin & orchestra, Op. 25
Composed by Ernest Chausson
5. Sicilienne and Rigaudon in the Style of Francoeur for violin & piano
Composed by Fritz Kreisler
6. La Précieuse in the Style of Louis Couperin for violin & piano
Composed by Fritz Kreisler
7. Rêverie et caprice for violin & orchestra ("romance"), H.88 (Op. 8)
Composed by Hector Berlioz
8. Tzigane, rhapsodie de concert, for violin & orchestra
Composed by Maurice Ravel

Akiko Suwanai, violin
Philharmonia Orchestra 
Charles Dutoit, conductor


----------



## Guest

The title might be a little overstated, but these are certainly enjoyable pieces, and the sound is definitely exceptional! (The disc is now exceptionally expensive at $59!)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Antonin Dvorák
Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104
*original ending*
Lasst mich allein, Op. 82 No. 1
Cello Concerto in A major, B 10*
Steven Isserlis; Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Daniel Harding 
[Hyperion, 2013]










*Gabriel Pierné
Trio for Violin, Cello and Piano, Op. 45

Gabriel Fauré 
Trio for Piano and Strings in D minor, Op. 120*
Trio Wanderer [HM, 2014]

This disc is quite exceptional; the trio Wanderer, whose work I have been enjoying this week, are clearly an ensemble to be reckoned with. They really get to grips with the late great Fauré trio, and the Pierné work is revealed as a substantial contribution to the genre, utterly French in its grace and elegance, of course.










*Claude Debussy
Sonata for Cello and Piano*
*
Maurice Emmanuel
Sonata for Cello and Piano, Op. 2*
Marc Coppey (Cello), Eric Le Sage (Piano)

*Ernest Chausson
Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello in G minor, Op. 3*
Trio Wanderer 
[K617, 2002]










*Albéric Magnard
Trio for piano, violin & cello in F minor, Op 18*
Laurent Wagschal (Piano), Solenne Paidassi (Violin), Camille Thomas (Cello)
[Timpani, 2014]










*
Brahms
Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano in A minor, Op. 114*
Jénö Jandó (Piano), Csaba Onczay (Cello), Jószef Balogh (Clarinet)
*
Quintet for Clarinet and Strings in B minor, Op. 115*
Danubius String Quartet - Cecilia Bodolai (Viola), Ilona Wibli (Cello), Jószef Balogh (Clarinet),
Judit Toth (Violin), Adel Miklos (Violin)
[Naxos, 1994]


----------



## Rosie

I'm currently listening to a CD of Mozart violin concertos my boyfriend gave me, OMG!!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Inventions and Sinfonias*

Simone Dinnerstein on piano.

A while ago, they were playing this at Barnes & Noble, and I immediately bought it, so now I can't be impartial when I hear it; I'm always transported back to the bookstore and the coffee and all those books. I think someone else will have to report on how good the recording is.


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bach, Inventions and Sinfonias*
> 
> Simone Dinnerstein on piano.
> 
> A while ago, they were playing this at Barnes & Noble, and I immediately bought it, so now I can't be impartial when I hear it; I'm always transported back to the bookstore and the coffee and all those books. I think someone else will have to report on how good the recording is.


I think it's magnificent! She imparts so much humanity and musicality that one forgets they are teaching pieces!


----------



## starthrower

When you don't have time for the full ballet.


----------



## KenOC

Starting into the Belcea Quartet's Beethoven String Quartet cycle, right now a ten buck download from CD Universe. Where to start? Op. 18 No. 1 naturally. They have a very tight ensemble and little vibrato or rubato. Clean, energetic, and flashy. We'll see how their style wears!


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## starthrower

Arturo Tamayo conducts from Madrid.


----------



## Blancrocher

Fauré: Piano Music (Collard)


----------



## senza sordino

A mixed bag and all lovely stuff

Brahms Piano Trios 1, 2 and 3 and Piano Quartet in Gm
View attachment 89034


Holst Walt Whitman Overture, Cotswold Symphony, A Winter Idyll, Japanese Suite, Indra Symphonic Poem
View attachment 89035


Stravinsky Firebird and Petrushka
View attachment 89036


Shostakovich Jazz Suites 1&2, Piano Concerto no 1
View attachment 89038


Shostakovich Symphonies 1&3
View attachment 89037


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven*: Piano Concerto No.5 in E flat major,
Chicago Symphony Orchestra Fritz Reiner (conductor)
[Record: Chicago Sun 4,12 May 1961, Orchestra Hall]


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi;* Violin concertos. ( disc 1)
Menuhin playing and conducting.


----------



## Pugg

Badinerie said:


> Try something a bit cheery I think. Not sure of the english translation :lol:, but the singing is great!


Pons and Tucker....delightful!


----------



## Biwa

J.S. Bach: Complete works for organ

Volume 11

Präudium und Fuge BWV 553-560

Ute Gremmel-Geuchen (organ)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Huguette Tourangeau - Arias from Forgotten Operas*

Auber:Le cheval de bronze : Ah pour un jeune coeur ... O tourment du veuvage

Balfe:Sventurata Ildegonda ... Chiuso nell'armi e splendido (insertion aria for Marliani Ildegonda nel Carcere)

Bizet:Nour-Eddin, roi de Lahore (from Djamileh)

Donizetti:Al mio core oggetti amati (from L'assedio di Calais)

Maillart:Les Dragons de Villars : Il m'aime il m'aime espoir charmont

Massenet:C'est sa tete que je reclame (from Hérodiade)

Vaccai:E questo il loco...Ah! se tu dormi, svegliati (from Giulietta e Romeo)

Verdi:Ah! sgombro e il loco alfin! ... Sotto il paterno tetto (from Oberto)

Huguette Tourangeau

Suisse Romande Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch;* Violin concerto / Scottish fantasia
Kyung Wha Chung


----------



## Pugg

​ *Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn*
Fischer- Dieskau- Schwarzkopf.
George Szell conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor*

Beverly Sills, Carlo Bergonzi, Piero Cappuccilli, Justino Díaz

Ambrosian Opera Chorus & London Symphony Orchestra, Thomas Schippers.


----------



## Ariasexta

Le Chant de Virgile(Classical poetry in Renaissance music)

Josquin Desprez(c1450-1521)
Jehan Mouton(c1450-1522)
Mabriano de Orto(1460-1529)
Ludwig Senfl（1486-1543）
Adriaan Willaert（1490-1526）
Ciprano de Rore（1516-1565）
Richard de Renvoisy（c1520-1586）
Anonymous(15th century)
Dominique Phinot(c1510-1555)
Jacob Vaet(c1529-1567)
Theodoricus Gerarde(c1530-c1580）
Roland de Lassus(1532-1594)

Huelgas Ensemble, Direction: Paul Van Nevel
Harmonia Mundi

Virgils poetries set to music by Renaissance composers, or polyphonic secular motets.


----------



## Guest

Bach cd 2 Ewald kooiman


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn; Piano concertos*
Leif Ove Andsnes


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven:*

Violin Sonata No. 9 in A major, Op. 47 'Kreutzer'
Violin Sonata No. 5 in F major, Op. 24 'Spring'

Itzhak Perlman (violin), Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)


----------



## Sonata

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor*
> 
> Beverly Sills, Carlo Bergonzi, Piero Cappuccilli, Justino Díaz
> 
> Ambrosian Opera Chorus & London Symphony Orchestra, Thomas Schippers.


Beautiful opera!


----------



## Sonata

Verdi's Attila. What a great prelude!


----------



## Pugg

​*Joseph and Michael Haydn: Horn concertos
*
Felix Klieser .


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Biwa

Georg Friedrich Handel: Recorder Sonatas

Heiko Ter Schegget (recorder)
Zvi Meniker (harpsichord)


----------



## Guest

Telemann Ouverture - Suite E Moll Quator G-Dur Concert A-Dur


----------



## Badinerie

Sibelius Symphony no 5. From the recently aquired Box Set.


----------



## Pugg

*Schumann*: Frauenliebe und leben; Liederkreis;
*Schubert*: Lieder 
Elly Ameling, Dalton Baldwin, Jörg Demus


----------



## Biwa

"Le Roi Danse"

Jean-Baptiste Lully
Jacques Cordier
Michel Lambert
Robert Cambert

Céline Scheen (soprano)
Musica Antiqua Köln
Reinhard Goebel (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Richard Strauss; Die Schweigsame Frau.*

Scovotti/ Adam/ Burmeister/Schmidt.
Marek Jakowski conducting


----------



## JACE

Pugg said:


> *Schumann*: Frauenliebe und leben; Liederkreis;
> *Schubert*: Lieder
> Elly Ameling, Dalton Baldwin, Jörg Demus


I bet that's WONDERFUL.


----------



## Marc

Christoph Graupner: solo cantatas for soprano, performed by Miriam Feuersinger and Capricornus Consort Basel.



Great German baroque music, and Feuersinger certainly has got a beautiful soprano voice for this repertoire.
Lots of listening pleasure, but all in all I find the performances not 'baroque' enough for my taste... too much continuous delicacy. Whilst listening to this disc I was longing for Nikolaus Harnoncourt to rise from the grave, or for Reinhard Goebel to jump on his roaring motorbike and return to the 'HIP' platform again with his fearless and 'granular' sounding Musica Antiqua Köln.


----------



## KirbyH

Wagneriana:





















Wagner's music is something I am always craving to hear - Lord knows I've listened to Wagner's overtures to Tannhauser and Meistersinger more than any other pieces in my collection. Tannhauser itself casts this incredible spell over me every time I take in the whole opera - the choral scenes, the orchestration, the solidarity of the writing - it's all there. Solti and his Vienna forces are far and way my favorite studio job for this opera. Helga Dernesch's Elizabeth in particular is a wonder of casting, and while Rene Kollo isn't my favorite tenor, he does a better job than most. I find the first act in particular to be mesmerizing, with its horn calls and diaphanous eroticism. Chills, folks, chills.

Rheingold, what a work - Wagner was underselling himself in calling it a prelude to what's to come in the three successive works. Everything here springs fully formed, the massive pallet of his orchestra already rich and ready. Thielemann's 2011 recording brings special delights to the table, namely that it boasts superlative singing for our time, an outstanding pit band to supply the tunes, and Thielemann himself. He casts us into a fairy tale world, one where each character is done in beautiful brush strokes and golden hues. I find it comparable to his 2008 Opus Arte Rheingold, albeit it with a better orchestra (no mean feat, considering that the Bayreuth band from that cycle is no slouch) and more detailed sonics. I followed along with the score and could hear most everything in very good detail. Then again, DG has always given Thielemann good sound in Vienna - but that's only a small detail. This is a Rheingold of power, and out of his set from Vienna, the strongest performance by a large margin. I'll be listening to this one again soon.

Recently, I was intrigued by d'Indy's "Symphony On A French Mountain Air" and thanks to the Naxos Music Library, I've gotten to explore even more of his work. This composer definitely inhabits the world made possible by Franck and Wagner. The orchestration is darker hued than say, Debussy or Ravel, the chromaticism reflective of the late Romantics more than the early modernists. I'm allowing this disc cover to stand in for Rumon Gamba's whole project, all on Chandos with the Iceland Symphony. Istar is exotically beautiful, the Second and Third symphonies sadly neglected yet powerfully cogent works, the saxophone feature Choral Varie taking full advantage of an instrument that has shamefully never been incorporated wholly into the texture of the modern orchestra- it's all there. d'Indy is worth your time, if you're willing to hear something a little different.


----------



## JACE

Nice write-up, Kirby. Makes me want to explore d'Indy.

I like your avatar pic too.


----------



## KirbyH

JACE said:


> Nice write-up, Kirby. Makes me want to explore d'Indy.
> 
> I like your avatar pic too.


My pleasure - I'd like to think that Stokowski would have played d'Indy at some point, as the ever-shifting colors and lines are right up the old magician's alley. Sadly, no such record comes to mind. Who knows what he could have made of Istar?


----------



## Guest

Bach Fantasia BWV 542 - Prelude & Fuge 542,543,532,544,535,545,547,549


----------



## JACE

Prompted by this Haydn thread:










Haydn: "Sturm und Drang" Symphonies Nos. 44-49 / Janigro, SO of Radio Zagreb (Vanguard)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Taking it piano


----------



## worov




----------



## Granate

*Beethoven MEGA Challenge (8 Conductors) - S No.1*

This will be my last challenge until December and also the end of exhaustive posting on Current Listening. I want to stop _versionitis_ and Enjoy Classical Music from now on while I go to University and do projects.

*Beethoven Complete Symphonies*
This last challenge will include:

Abbado BPO
Celibidache MPO (-No.1)
Furtwängler WPO/BPO EMI + war recordings
Järvi DKPB
Gardiner OReR,
Karajan PO
Szell ClO
Tennstedt LPO (-No.2, -No.4)

*Beethoven
Symphony No.1 in C major, Op.21*









*Cond. George Szell, ClO, RCA-Sony (1964/2004 Remastered Edition)*

_A very good standard, but he reminds me a lot to previous Karajan recordings with the Berliner. Nothing new at the moment._

*Cond. Claudio Abbado, BPO, DG (2001)*
_He tries without success to create a small orchestra sound, but the recording lacks in detail for instruments that with large orchestras would not be noticed._









*Weber*
Oberon: Overture (1990 RAH)
*Beethoven*
Egmont: Overture, Op.84 (1991 RFH)
*Cond. Klaus Tennstedt, LPO, BBC Classics (1989 Live at Royal Festival Hall)*

_The Overtures are phenomenal. He applies to Beethoven the same slowness and intensity that he is famous for with Mahler. It is grand, yet I can hear the detail of the strings in the live performance. A big contender._

*Cond. Herbert von Karajan, PO, WC (1953/2014 Remastered Edition)*
_The mono sound makes it complicated to appreciate. It is well conducted, but adds nothing special._









*Cond. Wilhelm Furtwängler, WPO, WC (1952/2011 Remastered Edition)*

_The sound is superb even if it is mono. The style is very clasicist and detailed. On par with Szell for conducting tecnique._









*Cond. John Eliot Gardiner, OReR, Archiv-DG (1993 Live recording at Maltings Concert Hall)*

_It does start really good, but HIP Gardiner is only genuine when the lovely timpanis hit in the third movement and mark their presence. It is something I could easily get used to._









Cond. Paavo Järvi, DKPB, Sony-BMG (2008)

_Mild HIP recording from Paavo Järvi. I found good critics on the set in terms of sound, so maybe it could overcome Gardiner, but Järvi is not doing that (on purpose). The 'Camera' Orchestra is far from a baroque sound but on the way to intimacy. It is not lifechanging, but not bad at all..._

*No.1 Results:*
1st: Tennstedt LPO (8p)
2nd: Gardiner OReR (7p)
3rd: Furtwängler WPO (6p)
4th: Szell ClO (5p)
5th: Järvi DKPB (4p)
6th: Karajan PO (3p)
7th: Abbado BPO (2p)
Celibidache MPO (1p) The video is on YouTube but it is not really well recorded.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Prelude & Fuge BWV 550,548,546,553,554,555,556,557,558,559,560,551
Fantasia BWV 561,562

As a lover who wants to stay in bed,I linger on with this Majestic music.


----------



## JACE

*Sibelius: Symphonies Nos 2 & 7 / Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia O (Sony)*
Yowee. So good.


----------



## Atrahasis

Franz *Schubert *- Piano sonata D.960
_Sviatoslav Richter
_


----------



## millionrainbows

Peter Schat. This is earlier work 1963-1970 which reflects some influence of his study with Boulez.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Frank Liszt: Liebesträume (S541) and Consolations (S172)*
Aldo Ciccolini (Piano)

I fancied something outside of my regular listening and these two pieces really fit the bill - Cd4 of the EMI Liszt; The Piano Collection.


----------



## JACE

*Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1 / Emil Gilels, Eugen Jochum, BPO*


----------



## Guest

Telemann Tafelmusik CD2


----------



## pmsummer

VALE OF TEARS
_A Minnesinger's Songs and Interludes_
*Neidhart*
Ensemble Leones
Marc Lewon - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*

I see Granate is about to start reviewing Beethoven cycles, which I will be watching with interest. I'll just interject my personal taste here and say that Szell does everything with the 3rd that I want to hear. Apparently he is not to everyone's taste (I think Weston dislikes him), but there's something in my makeup that responds to his Beethoven.


----------



## Biwa

J.S. Bach: Clavierübung, Part III

Matteo Messori (organ)


----------



## Guest

Quartet No.4. Wonderful playing and pretty good sound. It's a bit more distant than I prefer but plenty good enough.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## pmsummer

CAROLAN'S HARP
_Dance-tunes, Airs & Laments_
*Turlough O'Carolan*
The Harp Consort
Andrew Lawrence-King - director

_Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Vronsky

*Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps (Ormandy & Philadelphia Orchestra)*










Igor Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps
Eugene Ormandy *·* The Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Weston

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*
> 
> I see Granate is about to start reviewing Beethoven cycles, which I will be watching with interest. I'll just interject my personal taste here and say that Szell does everything with the 3rd that I want to hear. Apparently he is not to everyone's taste (I think Weston dislikes him), but there's something in my makeup that responds to his Beethoven.
> 
> View attachment 89049


You have a good memory. Dislike is probably too strong. He just de-emphasizes a couple of favorite parts I usually enjoy more pronounced. I won't point them out in case it spoils your enjoyment of the recording. I'm probably just looking for a version exactly like the first version I heard back in the 60s - now I don't remember who. Mehta maybe. Nothing ever lives up to the first version you hear.


----------



## Weston

*Dances and Other Macabre Items.*

*Leighton: Concerto for organ, string orchestra & timpani, Op. 58*
Richard Hickox / BBC National Orchestra of Wales










I'd be wise to keep looking at the work title because the timpani startle me when they finally come in. Leighton has lulled my brain into accepting this as a dark and serious string work. Terrific piece, but maybe not the wisest choice for my anxious mood of late. It's suitable music for Halloween season, chosen purely at random. Movement 2 and 3 rock out too!

*
Saint Saens: Danse macabre, Op. 40*
Bernard Haitink / Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra










I need to hear the old work horses once in a while. I never found this piece remotely macabre, but I do enjoy it as a nice romping waltz.

*Grieg: Symphonic Dances OP. 64*
E. Wagner / Vienna Pro Musica Orchestra










Yeah it's kind of a cheesy album, but the piece is fun with lots of brass blasts. The recording is marginal however.


----------



## Pugg

​
Mendelssohn: "Violin Concerto in E minor, Op.64"
[Soloist] Pinchas Zukerman (Vn), the New York Philharmonic (February 6, 1969 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Schumann: "Cello Concerto in A minor, Op.129"
[Soloist] Leonard Rose (Vc), the New York Philharmonic (New York October 24, 1960)


----------



## JACE

More Haydn:










*Hermann Scherchen: 1950's Haydn Symphonies Recordings (DG, originally Westminster)*
Disc 5 - Symphonies Nos. 96 "Miracle," 97, and 103 "Drumroll" - with the Vienna Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven; Symphony no 3*
R.C.O Bernard Haitink.


----------



## Ariasexta

Canto a mi caballero(Transcriptions of spanish old tunes for antique musical instruments)

Capriccio Stravagante, Direction: Skip Sempe
Naive

This is a disc that gets mellower with time, I bought it 11 years ago, now it has grown into a great source of music joy for me.








Factor Orbis(Renaissance sacred motets)

Tomas Luis de Victoria(1548-1611)
Orlando di Lasso(1532-1594)
Josquin Desprez(c1440-1521)
Ludwig Senfl(1486-1543)
Cipriano de Rore (1516-1565)
Alexander Utendal(c1530-1581)
Conrad Rupsch(1475-1530)
Jacob Obrecht(c1450-1505)
Philippe de Monte(1521-1603)
Ranlequin de Mol(Late 15th century-early 16th century)
Hans Leo Hassler(1564-1612)
Jacobus Gallus(1550-1591)
William Byrd(1543-1623)
Carlo Gesualdo di Venosa(c1562-1613)

Singer Pur, Label: Ars Musici.

Excellent performances of Renaissance sacred motets.


----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> I bet that's WONDERFUL.


Exactly like you say, including the capitals .


----------



## Pugg

​
Simeon Ten Holt; Canto Ostinato.
( Disc 1)


----------



## Pugg

​Schumann; Symphonies ( disc 1)
V.P. Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Merl

Seeing as there's a few Eroicas going around it prompted me to play this one on the way into work. Currently I'm really enjoying all 3 of Karajan's stereo Eroicas, Solti's thrilling account, Kubelik's powerful 3rd and Chailly's triumphant version but there's are quite a few others I love (Blomstedt, Wand, Szell, Haitink live, etc). I'm with you on the Szell 3rd, Manxfeeder.


----------



## Badinerie

Need Eleanor this morning.


----------



## Pugg

Badinerie said:


> Need Eleanor this morning.


Gorgeous singing, the Absence, chicken skin music so wonderful.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Divertimenti*
Disk 1


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Rachmaninov
Trio élégiaque, for piano & strings in G minor, TN ii/34
Trio élégiaque, for piano & strings in D minor, Op. 9*
Beaux Arts Trio [Philips, 1987]

These are really excellent piano trios - I am hearing them for the first time. I need to explore the Russians more thoroughly. I am beginning to admire and appreciate Rachmaninov a great deal more having explored his songs and some of his choral music over the last year.










*
Boris Tchaikovsky
Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello in B minor *
Yevgeni Altman (Cello), Viktor Pikaizen (Violin), Boris Tchaikovsky (Piano)

Interesting, I think this deserves another listen. Not a composer I have tried before.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Petite Messe solennelle*

(original version for piano and harmonium)

Mirella Freni (soprano), Lucia Valentini-Terrani (mezzo), Luciano Pavarotti (tenor), Ruggero Raimondi (bass)

Leone Magiera; piano/ Vittorio Rosetta; harmonium !

*Stabat Mater;*

Pilar Lorengar (soprano), Yvonne Minton (mezzo), Luciano Pavarotti (tenor), Hans Sotin (bass)

London Symphony Orchestra

London Symphony Chorus, István Kertész

London Symphony Chorus, István Kertész


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak-5th Symphony performed by Jarvi and the SNO.....yeah!


----------



## Guest

Telemann cd 3


----------



## worov




----------



## Blancrocher

Dvorak and Saint-Saens: Piano Trios, etc. (Nash); Schumann and Grieg: Piano Concertos (Lupu/Previn)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert; Impromptus* Op.90 & Op. 142
Mitsuko Uchida


----------



## jim prideaux

Have just reserved a ticket for a Royal Northern Sinfonia 'gig' at the Sage Gateshead this Friday-main attraction to me being pieces by Dvorak and Schumann-also includes Beethoven's Triple Concerto,a work I do not really know well-so I am now listening to The Chung Trio and the Philharmonia performing the concerto!


----------



## Bruce

*Copland Piano*

Copland - Piano Fantasy
Copland - Piano Sonata









I'm really beginning to fall in love with this release. Despite the harsh harmonies Copland uses, and the percussive nature of much of the writing, Pasternack finds a great deal of tenderness and grace in these works, especially in his playful treatment of the second movement Vivace, and the gently flowing final andante sostenuto. My only other recording of the sonata is by Leonard Bernstein, whose approach is a little more heavy-handed, bringing out the stark nature of the sonata. Leo Smit has recorded the only other version of the Fantasy that I have, and while I can't really fault Smit's interpretation, I think that Pasternack is much more expressive. Neither Bernstein nor Smit have inspired more frequent listening to these works; I feel that Pasternack's recording is more attractive.


----------



## Bruce

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Rachmaninov
> Trio élégiaque, for piano & strings in G minor, TN ii/34
> Trio élégiaque, for piano & strings in D minor, Op. 9*
> Beaux Arts Trio [Philips, 1987]
> 
> *
> Boris Tchaikovsky
> Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello in B minor *
> Yevgeni Altman (Cello), Viktor Pikaizen (Violin), Boris Tchaikovsky (Piano)
> 
> Interesting, I think this deserves another listen. Not a composer I have tried before.


I've really enjoyed the quartets I've heard by Boris Tchaikovsky. Pity he's overshadowed by the justifiably famous Piotr.


----------



## Guest

Bach Marie Claire Alain


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn - The Piano Trios
*

Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 49
Piano Trio No. 2 in C minor, Op. 66

The Florestan Trio.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Lowering the tone somewhat, my current listening is the Dave Brubeck Quartet. Has there ever been a finer alto sax player than Paul Desmond?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Quintet for Piano and Winds in E flat, K452
*Beethoven*: Quintet in E flat major for piano and winds, Op.16

Radu Lupu, Han de Vries, George Pieterson, Vicente Zarzo, Brian Pollard


----------



## George O

Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750): The Sonatas & Partitas for Unaccompanied Violin, BWV 1001-1006

Sergiu Luca, violin

3-LP box set on Nonesuch (NYC), from 1977

5 stars


----------



## Badinerie

Schumann right now, then I'll flip the LP for the Grieg


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler; Symphony no 4*
Lucia Popp/ Klauss Tennstedt


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss, R: Intermezzo, Op. 72*

Lucia Popp, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, et al.

Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Wolfgang Sawallisch


----------



## Guest

An all-around excellent recording.


----------



## Guest

Buxtehude Advent Weihnachten CD1


----------



## Manxfeeder

Pat Fairlea said:


> Lowering the tone somewhat, my current listening is the Dave Brubeck Quartet. Has there ever been a finer alto sax player than Paul Desmond?


He was underrated; his coolness masked his skill. As a saxophone player, I can appreciate what he was doing and his making it look easy.

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3 *

Karajan 1963. No description required.


----------



## Guest

Bach brandenburgische konzerte BWV 1046-1047-1048 Il Gardino Armonico


----------



## Badinerie

Last LP to listen to from the new Sibelius set. The Lovely Sixth Symphony.


----------



## Atrahasis

*Schubert *Sonatas 21, 9, 6 & 18 
_Sviatoslav Richter _


----------



## Barbebleu

Pat Fairlea said:


> Lowering the tone somewhat, my current listening is the Dave Brubeck Quartet. Has there ever been a finer alto sax player than Paul Desmond?


The tone is by no means lowered and Paul Desmond stands with Parker, Coleman and Cannonball in the pantheon of alto Giants.


----------



## Barbebleu

Crystal Tears by Andreas Scholl and Danca des Escravos by Egberto Gismonti.


----------



## JACE

*Myaskovsky: Selected Symphonies / E. Svetlanov (& K. Ivanov), USSR State SO (Melodiya)*
Now listening to Disc 1 - Symphony No. 16 in F Major, Op. 39


----------



## ShropshireMoose

AClockworkOrange said:


> Presently I am really enjoying Arthur Butterworth's Second Symphony (Op.26 - 1964) performed in very good Mono by Christopher Adey & the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra from a BBC Radio 3 broadcast dated 20th January 1975 courtesy of that remarkable label Lyrita (whose releases of Bliss, Bantock and Arnold Cooke are all extremely welcome too).
> 
> The references to Sibelius & Nielsen's influence are certainly understandable but do not detract from Butterworth's own voice. It is refreshing music, influenced by but not derivative of the aforementioned Composers. I am thoroughly enjoying this piece & performance - powerful, dynamic and atmospheric. Well paced and excellently performed.
> 
> This is a Composer I will definitely be exploring further in the future.


Can I recommend the following three discs??





















The first two are on Dutton Vocalion and feature performances conducted by the composer, the first disc also having an archive performance of the first symphony played by the Halle Orchestra and Sir John Barbirolli. The third disc has a modern recording of that symphony and also a very fine performance of the second symphony of Ruth Gipps, a much underrated contemporary of Butterworth's, all three discs have given me a great deal of pleasure.


----------



## JACE

Barbebleu said:


> The tone is by no means lowered and Paul Desmond stands with Parker, Coleman and Cannonball in the pantheon of alto Giants.


Agreed!

But I'd add Johnny Hodges, Jackie McLean, and Lee Konitz to the pantheon too.


----------



## Barbebleu

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Strauss, R: Intermezzo, Op. 72*
> 
> Lucia Popp, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, et al.
> 
> Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Wolfgang Sawallisch


Nice one Pugg. I must dig out my old vinyl copy of this.


----------



## Barbebleu

JACE said:


> Agreed!
> 
> But I'd add Johnny Hodges, Jackie McLean, and Lee Konitz to the pantheon too.


Absolutely and probably Sonny Stitt too.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Barbebleu said:


> Absolutely and probably Sonny Stitt too.


And I don't think I'd want to be without Benny Carter either, not just a superlative alto player, but equally adept on clarinet and trumpet, and a damned fine arranger and composer, to boot!!


----------



## Heliogabo

JACE said:


> Agreed!
> 
> But I'd add Johnny Hodges, Jackie McLean, and Lee Konitz to the pantheon too.


And let me add a grave apart for Eric Dolphy in this great altoist pantheons. Perhaps the most original of all and owner of a unique sound (id not for everybody taste).


----------



## AClockworkOrange

ShropshireMoose said:


> Can I recommend the following three discs??
> 
> View attachment 89070
> View attachment 89071
> View attachment 89072
> 
> 
> The first two are on Dutton Vocalion and feature performances conducted by the composer, the first disc also having an archive performance of the first symphony played by the Halle Orchestra and Sir John Barbirolli. The third disc has a modern recording of that symphony and also a very fine performance of the second symphony of Ruth Gipps, a much underrated contemporary of Butterworth's, all three discs have given me a great deal of pleasure.


By all means ShropshireMoose, I appreciate these recommendations, thank you. I have really enjoyed listening to the Lyrita release so your recommendations here provide a great stepping stone to explore Arthur Butterworth.

I have a few Dutton releases (York Bowen and Vaughan Williams) and they have been rewarding, enjoyable discs. The combination of hearing the Composer lead his own works with an additional performance of the First Symphony led by Barbirolli certainly has my interest.

Between your recommendations and the Lyrita recording I have, I will definitely investigate these discs. I'm going to order Mereuith/Harris 'Malcolm Arnold - Rogue Genius' so I will likely add the two Dutton discs to the order. The Third disc looks a little harder to pick up but admittedly I will have to look further into it.

Thanks again :tiphat:

*Edit - listening on YouTube whilst typing the original post and now to some of the works on the second disc you recommended ShropshireMoose, I will definitely be ordering them in my next order.

_____

On the topic of Current Listening however, I am presently listening to Mendelssohn's Symphony No.1 performed by Gardiner & the LSO with both versions of the Third Movement - Menuetto and Scherzo. It is nice to have the choice to choose one or both. The performance is energetic, spirited and very enjoyable indeed.


----------



## Guest

This set arrived today, and I listened to the first 6: so far, so good! He composed them in 1937/38, a few years before Hindemith and Shostakovitch composed their cycles. Great playing of what sounds like quite demanding music, and the sound is very good, too.


----------



## Guest

Francois Couperin . Michael Borgstede


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak-Piano Trios Op 90/65 performed by the Smetana Trio.


----------



## Atrahasis

Peteris *Vasks*, SALA - Symphonic Elegy (2006)


----------



## worov

Continuing my Mahler / Kubelik cycle :


----------



## Barbebleu

Heliogabo said:


> And let me add a grave apart for Eric Dolphy in this great altoist pantheons. Perhaps the most original of all and owner of a unique sound (id not for everybody taste).


Drat, how did I forget Eric! Doh!


----------



## Barbebleu

Listening to Dave Brubeck - Music from Leonard Bernstein's West Side Story. Delightful.


----------



## George O

John Dowland (1563-1626): Complete Lute Music

Anthony Bailes, lute
Jakob Lindberg, lute
Nigel North, lute
Anthony Rooley, lute
Christopher Wilson, lute

5-LP box set on L'Oiseau-Lyre (London), from 1980

5 stars


----------



## Guest

In the Beethoven SQ thread, I recently stated that I thought this SQ was too aggressive. After listening to them again today, I've reconsidered. Yes, they are aggressive, but not to the point of being unmusical. If you want the frisson and intensity of a live quartet, then they are a good bet! (For a mellower experience, choose the newest Tokyo SQ series.) Very present and clear sound. My only gripe is that Op.133 is treated as a separate piece, and not the last movement of Op.130, which is on another disc!


----------



## Vronsky

*Stravinsky: Works for Piano and Orchestra (Gorlatch, de la Parra & RSB)*










Igor Stravinsky
Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments
Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
Piano Sonata in F-Sharp Minor
Alexej Gorlatch *·* Alondra de la Parra *·* Rundfunk Sinfonieorchester Berlin


----------



## Weston

Pat Fairlea said:


> Lowering the tone somewhat, my current listening is the Dave Brubeck Quartet. Has there ever been a finer alto sax player than Paul Desmond?


I'm curious what album or tune.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Carl Maria von Weber*: Complete overtures.

WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln, Howard Griffiths.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Weston

*Warning: Some negative reviews ahead!*

*Haydn: Sonata in B Minor, Hob. XVI:32 *
Gilbert Kalish, piano










Haydn piano sonatas are a weird amalgam of D. Scarlatti and Beethoven. This one is heavier than most. The first movement flits between awesome seriousness and frivolity. How Haydn makes this work I'll never understand. Movement 3 then pulls out all the stops, goes for the jugular and abandons any semblance of restraint. Amazing! Amazing! Amazing!

*Bruch: Eight Pieces, Op. 83*
The American Chamber Players

















Taking it down a notch. Okay, quite a few notches. I think I got my full eight hours of sleep tonight just during the first six of these pieces. I don't recall the last time I heard such a profoundly unmoving, uninspiring, unadventurous series of sounds strung together -- nor am I likely to recall this time. Sorry to any avid Bruch fans out there.

*Beethoven: Sonata For Piano And Violin Op. 30 No. 3 In G Major*
Ralph Holmes, violin (Stradivarius); Richard Burnet, fortepiano (Graf)










Man, I'm really feeling harsh tonight! Even this Beethoven work is a little drab for me. I like the sound of the Graf piano, having an oddly marimba-like tone at times, but the Stradivarius is no big deal. I'd far rather hear the warm tones of the set of these violin sonatas performed by Pamela Frank and father. The 3rd movement does have a lot of passion here, so it's not a total loss.

Sorry for the negative reviews. Haydn was the definite highlight of the evening.


----------



## JACE

Prokofiev: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4 / Rozhdestvensky, Moscow RSO (Melodiya)


----------



## JACE

Spun earlier this evening. I was only partly listening, since I was doing some after-work work -- but it still sounded very good:










Brahms: Lieder / Bernarda Fink, Roger Vignoles (Harmonia Mundi)


----------



## Pugg

worov said:


> Continuing my Mahler / Kubelik cycle :


One of my favourites.


----------



## Pugg

*Chopin*: 4 Scherzi & Barcarolle (1967)


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler; Symphony no 3*

Doris Soffel / Eliahu Inbal.


----------



## Badinerie

Starting the day with BBC Radio 3. I havnt done this for a while. 
All this talk of Jazz Sax players is getting me warmed up for some Art Pepper, Jackie McLean, Lou Donaldson and Gigi Gryce or my fave Cannonball Adderley.


----------



## Bruce

*Something Old Something New*

Some wildly varying repertoire for me tonight:

Bach - Toccata in F# minor, BWV 910 - Martin Galling

Lou Harrison - Piano Concerto - Keith Jarrett: Naoto Okomo/New Japan PO


----------



## Pugg

​*Albrecht Mayer: Lost and Found
*
Fiala, J: Concerto for English Horn and Orchestra in C major
Hoffmeister: Concerto for Oboe and Orchestra in C major
Koželuh, J A: Concerto for Oboe and Orchestra in F major
Lebrun, L: Oboe Concerto No. 2 in G minor

*Albrecht Mayer* (oboe)

Kammerakademie Potsdam


----------



## Bartfromthenetherlands

Pugg said:


> ​*Mahler; Symphony no 3*
> 
> Doris Soffel / Eliahu Inbal.


Good symphony, I really like it. The 2nd and the 8th are my favorites though


----------



## worov

> Lou Harrison - Piano Concerto - Keith Jarrett: Naoto Okomo/New Japan PO


I really love this. Excellent recording.


----------



## Granate

*Beethoven MEGA Challenge (8 Conductors) - S No.2*

*Beethoven
Symphony No.2 in D major, Op.36*









*Cond. George Szell, ClO, RCA-Sony (1964/2004 Remastered Edition)*

_This one is fantastic, powerful approach from the first movement and keeping all the quality._









*Cond. Claudio Abbado, BPO, DG (2001)*

_It is good and consistent. Not any flaw or limitation that I can notice._

*Sergiu Celibidache, MPO, WC (1996 Live recording/2011 Issue Edition)*
_The tempo is slower as expected, but the symphony lacks in power in many parts and flows away._









*Cond. Herbert von Karajan, PO, WC (1953/2014 Remastered Edition)*

_This is the strenght I always expect on Karajan and the versatility and balance the Philharmonia brings to almost any Austro-German composition. It is artistically terrific._









*Cond. Wilhelm Furtwängler, WPO, WC (1948 Live recording at Royal Albert Hall /2011 Remastered Edition)*

_I think it is the worst Sound/artistry quality relation I have ever heard. Down for sound, as it is a broadcast, up, and up for the magnificent performance. My first vintage classic._









*Cond. John Eliot Gardiner, OReR, Archiv-DG (1991)*

_It is still good, but makes me notice more the limitations of Beethoven compositions with HIP instruments._

*Cond. Paavo Järvi, DKPB, Sony-BMG (2009)*
_The camera performance is mixed between good and average. Too many precedents listened before this._

*No.2 Results:*
1st: Karajan PO (8p)
2nd: Szell ClO (7p)
3rd: Furtwängler WPO (6p)
4th: Abbado BPO (5p)
5th: Gardiner OReR (4p)
6th: Järvi DKPB (3p)
7th: Celibidache MPO (2p)
Tennstedt LPO (0p) :-(


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet: Manon*
Opéra comique en cinq actes

_Beverly Sills, Nicolai Gedda, Gérard Souzay, Gabriel Bacquier
_
Ambrosian Opera Chorus, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Julius Rudel.


----------



## Guest

Dowland CD1


----------



## Barbebleu

George O said:


> John Dowland (1563-1626): Complete Lute Music
> 
> Anthony Bailes, lute
> Jakob Lindberg, lute
> Nigel North, lute
> Anthony Rooley, lute
> Christopher Wilson, lute
> 
> 5-LP box set on L'Oiseau-Lyre (London), from 1980
> 
> 5 stars


This is a great box. This and Rooley's Complete Works of John Dowland box give endless hours of pleasure.


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak's 5th (again!) performed by Jarvi and the SNO....no matter how many times I listen to this the final movement always draws me in as it unfolds logically with a sense of nostalgia and mystery (I think.....)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Scarlatti ; Sonatas.*
Joseph Moog


----------



## Guest

Telemann


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven; Egmont *
Pilar Lorengar/ George Szell.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

One of the most beautiful original harpsichords in the world!
(Although the performer's articulation could be better)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch:*

Swedish Dances, Op. 63
Suite on Russian Themes, Op. 79b
Serenade after Swedish Folk Melodies, Op. posth.

SWR Rundfunkorchester Kaiserslautern, Werner Andreas Albert


----------



## Guest

Rameau


----------



## Manxfeeder

Granate said:


> *Beethoven
> Symphony No.2 in D major, Op.36*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cond. Wilhelm Furtwängler, WPO, WC (1948 Live recording at Royal Albert Hall /2011 Remastered Edition)*


*
Beethoven, Symphony No. 1, Stuttgart Radio Symphony, 1954.*

I had no idea that there is a recording out there of Furtwangler performing the 2nd. So I'm searching on Spotify, and there is a recording of him performing the 1st symphony. I didn't know there was a recording of him performing that; apparently he did that one more than once. Anyway, it looks like today will be a day of discovery. How fun!


----------



## Vasks

_A loving performance in great sound of the uncut version_


----------



## Biwa

Gasparo Zanetti (1600-1660)

Bassa Gioiosa - Gagliarda
Il Matacino - Zoppa
Laura Soave (Aria del Gran Duca) (Caroso)
Pavana - Gagliarda - Saltarello - Canario
Passo, e mezzo - Saltarello - Represa
Intrata, Balletto & Gagliarda del Marchese di Caravazzo
Saltarelli
Pavaniglia 
La Mantovana
Gallaria d'Amor - Galiarda - Canario
Basso Imperiale / Basso delle Ninfe
La bella Pedrina
Bergamasca

Santino Garsi (1542-1604)

La Ninfardina
Gagliarda
Gagliarda detta la Lisfeltina
Gagliarda
Correnta
Gagliarda di Santino detta la Muzza


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Traverso said:


> Rameau


Beautiful! I love Bruggen.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 2*

Furtwangler and the Vienna Phil at Royal Albert Hall from the Complete Symphonies and Selected Overtures set by Music & Arts. (Can't find a picture small enough.)


----------



## Ariasexta

Heinrich F.I.Biber(1644-1704), Litaniae Sancto Josepho 
Georg Muffat(1653-1705), Missa In labore requies

Cantus Coelln, Direction: Konrad Junghanel
Harmonia Mundi

Here are 2 choral works by 2 austrian court composers under Holy Roman emperor Leopold I(1640-1705), also an important composer by his own right. The Missa In labore requies is the only surviving vocal music by Georg Muffat, according to his successor Benedikt Aufschnaiter(1665-1742), he left 3 missae and one motet, all of which only one missa survived(What a pity). Muffats Missa In labore requies shows clear french influences of the grand motets. The Litaniae Sancto Josepho by Biber is reminiscent of his virtuosic instrumental music, this is a grandiose choral work, characterized by virtuosic melodic vocal lines. There are 2 instrumental pieces by H.Biber and 2 more by A.Bertali(1605-1669) interspersed between vocal tracks, the 4 brilliant instrumental pieces are mostly of ceremonial characters. Lets try to see more jems beyond JS Bach.


----------



## Badinerie

Loveley old favourite lp. Ansermet.

Playing it louder than I should really whilst the Cortosone soaks into my left shoulder. Gives me a bit of an excuse to take it easy for a few days Lol!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gilse*: Piano Concerto 'Drei Tanzskizzen'

Variations on a Saint-Nicolas Song

Oliver Triendl (piano)

Netherlands Symphony Orchestra, David Porcelijn


----------



## Heliogabo

Number 5:










I' m enjoying a lot this HIP symphonies.


----------



## starthrower

There's a bunch of these compilations on YouTube. Of course most of you experienced listeners will probably be familiar with much of the repertoire, but it's handy for beginners, or for some music you've overlooked.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet Le Roi de Lahore*

Dame Joan Sutherland (Sita), Luis Lima (Alim), Sherrill Milnes (Scindia), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Indra), James Morris (Timour), Huguette Tourangeau (Kaled), John Tomlinson (Officer), Gareth Morrell (Army Chief), David Wilson-Johnson (Soldier)

Orchestra and Chorus of the Vancouver Opera Association, NPO / Bonynge


----------



## Andolink

One of the oldest CD's in my collection (1986) and it still dazzles--

*F. J. Haydn*: _Symphony No. 49 in F minor 'La Passione'_










and,

*Florent Schmitt*: _Symphonie concertante, Op. 82_










and,

*Charles Koechlin*: _Sonata for Violin and Piano, Op. 64_


----------



## Guest

bioluminescentsquid said:


> Beautiful! I love Bruggen.


Bruggen is indeed very fine.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Ariasexta said:


> Lets try to see more jems beyond JS Bach.












Challenge accepted.

Here is a collection of brief works by Pergolesi, assembled as if in a Vespers service. The liner notes speak of this composer, "The genius of Pergolesi is not to be found in compositional complexity, unlike Bach, but in common with practically all Italian music from the 18th Century . . . The brilliance of Pergolesi's pen is in its melodic invention, line after line, perfectly crafted in gesture and length . . . As in jazz, phrases grow organically, with little ornaments and decorations, accentuation and other effects happening without apparent calculations."

Higginbottom presents these pieces with flair and precision, using a boy choir whose trebles are secure in pitch, augmented with female soloists. Though at times I wish the pieces weren't so brief, overall, the whole recording is a pleasure to hear.


----------



## Andolink

One of the boldest and most original works to come from Haydn's pen. It strongly foreshadows the late Beethoven quartets--

*F. J. Haydn*: _String Quartet in C major, Op. 20 no. 2_


----------



## Barbebleu

Heliogabo said:


> And let me add a grave apart for Eric Dolphy in this great altoist pantheons. Perhaps the most original of all and owner of a unique sound (id not for everybody taste).


And of course Jimmy Lyons, long time Cecil Taylor player.


----------



## Heliogabo

Barbebleu said:


> And of course Jimmy Lyons, long time Cecil Taylor player.


Sure, but what kind of alto pantheon this would be without Ornette?


----------



## Guest

Beehoven symphony No.5


----------



## Barbebleu

Heliogabo said:


> Sure, but what kind of alto pantheon this would be without Ornette?


I think I mentioned him in my first post, #1618!


----------



## realdealblues

View attachment 89079


*Adolphe Adam: Giselle*
Anatole Fistoulari/London Symphony Orchestra
[Rec. 1959]

*Johann Strauss Jr: Graduation Ball
Jacques Offenbach: Gaite Parisienne*
Antal Dorati/Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra
[Rec. 1957]


----------



## Guest

realdealblues said:


> View attachment 89079
> 
> 
> *Adolphe Adam: Giselle*
> Anatole Fistoulari/London Symphony Orchestra
> [Rec. 1959]
> 
> *Johann Strauss Jr: Graduation Ball
> Jacques Offenbach: Gaite Parisienne*
> Antal Dorati/Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra
> [Rec. 1957]


Graduation Ball is great,I have the second Dorati made on Decca.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## worov




----------



## George O

Béla Bartók (1881-1945)

Two Portraits, op 5
Two Pictures, op 10
Four Pieces for Orchestra, op 12

Mihály Szücs, violin
Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra / Miklós Erdélyi

on Hungaroton (Hungary), from 1967
Vol 3 of Orchestral Works from Complete Edition


----------



## realdealblues

Traverso said:


> Graduation Ball is great,I have the second Dorati made on Decca.


I haven't heard his Decca recording but I like most everything Dorati did. I have all the Mercury Living Presence recordings. Both the Graduation Ball and Gaite Parisienne were very enjoyable. Dorati was very consistent with his recordings and across most every composer he recorded in my book and everything I've heard from him has been good to great.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Joining in the recent Eroica fest.


----------



## Klassic

Furtwängler - Symphonic Concerto for Piano and Orchestra:






This is such a pleasant piece of music. I highly recommend it!


----------



## Badinerie

Back on the Maria Callas Remastered set. Tonight its Verdi's Un Ballo in Maschera from 1956.

Is it safe to mention "La Divina" now? :lol:


----------



## DavidA

Rachmaninoff Piano concerto 3

Giles / Cluytons.

One of the truly great performances of this work despite the somewhat limited sound.


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 5


----------



## Guest

Pogorelich Live at Carnegie Hall in 1990--long before his personal tragedies and mental health issues affected his playing. His encore of "Islamey" is staggeringly good!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 2*

While I was disappointed in Furtwangler's recording of the 2nd (not much Furtwanglering going on), Karajan's 2nd is lovely (1963).


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Chopin: Preludes, Op.28/Ballades 1-4/Nocturne in E-flat, Op.9 No.2/Polonaise No.9 in B-flat, Op.71 No.2 Benno Moiseiwitsch

Chopin: Waltzes in A-flat, Op.34 No.1, C-sharp Minor, Op.64 No.2/Nocturnes in F, Op.15 No.1, F-sharp, Op.15 No.2, E, Op.62 No.2/Polonaise in A, Op.40 No.1/Etudes, Op.25 Nos.3 and 9/Mazurka in A Minor, Op.17 No.4
Stojowski: Chant d'amour, Op.26 No.3
Schubert-Liszt: Hark, Hark the Lark
Schumann: Nachtstucke, Op.23 No.4
Paderewski: Minuet in G, Op.14 no.1/Cracovienne Fantastique, Op.14 No.6/Nocturne in B-flat, Op.16 No.4
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words, Op.19 No.3 "Hunting Song"/Op.53 No.4
Debussy: Reflets dans l'eau
Paganini-Liszt: La Campanella Ignace Jan Paderewski

For some strange reason best known to itself, I can't upload any images this evening, but these two discs are from the APR stable, the first being Volume One of Moiseiwitsch playing Chopin, and a finer volume of Chopin I've never heard. The second is the first disc from a two disc set of Paderewski's earliest recordings, all made in Europe 1911-12. The sound on most of the discs is very good considering their age, and the playing is generally superb. I was particularly impressed with La Campanella and the Cracovienne Fantastique, which are both here released for the first time, I have the 78 of his later (1926 I think) recording of "Campanella" and it's not a patch on this one, which is terrifically exciting, and very cleanly played. Interesting to think that Debussy was still alive when this lovely performance of Reflets dans l'eau was recorded, I wonder what he thought of it? I imagine he knew of it, it was recorded in Paris after all. A fascinating set.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I am continuing my traversal of "Sir Malcolm Arnold: The Complete Conifer Recordings" I am onto CD5 - Symphonies No.7 (Op.113) and No.8 (Op.121) performed by Vernon Handley & the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra.

As I have noted previously when commenting on this set, the performances and recordings are superb. This is continuously proving itself to be a remarkably strong Symphony Cycle :angel:


----------



## Merl

This should polarise opinion.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Mozart *
The Complete Piano Trios
*Piano Trio No. 1 in B flat major, K. 254 
Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
Piano Trio No. 6 in G major, K. 564
Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
Piano Trio No. 2 in G major, K. 496
Trio for clarinet (or violin), viola & piano in E flat major ("Kegelstatt"), K. 498
Piano Trio No. 3 in B flat major, K. 502*
Arion Trio [BIS, 1988]

I found much to like in this 2 disc set, even if it is rather firm and brisk Mozart.










*
Birtwistle
Trio for violin, violoncello and piano*
Lisa Batiashvili, Adrian Brendel, Till Fellner, Amy Freston, Roderick Williams
[ECM, 2014]

Spiky and powerful, I always find Birtwistle an interesting listen.


----------



## Biwa

Diego Ortiz (1525-1570)

Ad Vesperas

Cantar Lontano
Marco Mencoboni (conductor)


----------



## Vronsky

*Delibes: Coppélia | Chopin: Les Sylphides (BPO & Karajan)*










Léo Delibes: Coppélia 
Frédéric Chopin: Les Sylphides
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra *·* Herbert von Karajan


----------



## deprofundis

I received new cds today , record store call me said sir we have two cd for you, so i rush to my cd store to get these...
both of them graindelavoix ensemble release

*Cesena: music of popes,princes and mercenaries(ars subtilior music)
Cecus: alexander agricola and is contemporaries*

Both of them are great release but i would preffer Cecus over Cesena, only because Cesena has no booklet except some sheet rapped around the cd ans this p*** me of each time i have to look for artist name i have to open the darn thing and it's long, annoying concept, but great cd overall.


----------



## Janspe

Olivier Messiaen (1908-1992) : _Éclairs sur l'au-delà..._
Orchestre de l'Opéra Bastille, lead by Myung-whun Chung









Earlier today I went to a concert that had Messiaen's _Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum_ in the programme, and now I just can't stop listening to his music! _Éclairs sur l'au-delà..._ is a work that I don't know very well, so I thought I should give it another listen.


----------



## opus55

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
_Borodin Trio_


----------



## George O

Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827): Concerto for Piano and Orchestra in D Major, no. 6, op 61

(Beethoven's own arrangement for piano instead of violin)

Helen Schnabel, piano
Vienna Orchestra / F. Charles Adler

on SPA Records (Saratoga Springs, New York), from 1954
SPA = Society of Performing Artists, Inc.


----------



## opus55

Mozart: La Finta Giardiniera KV 196
_Ezio di Cesare|Julia Conwell|Thomas Moser|Lilian Sukis
Brigitte Fassbaender|Jutta-Renate Ihloff|Barry McDaniel
Mozarteum-Orchester Salzburg|Leopold Hager_


----------



## JACE

Now spinning this LP:










*Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, Op. 24; Three Intermezzi & Rhapsody, Op. 119 / Rudolf Serkin (CBS Masterworks)*

Beautiful.


----------



## JACE

Chopin: Preludes, Op. 28; Polonaise in A flat major, Op. 53 / Géza Anda (DG)


----------



## pmsummer

CHOMINCIAMENTO DI GIOIA
_Virtuoso dance-music from the time of Boccaccio's Decamerone_
*Ensemble Unicorn*

_Naxos_


----------



## JACE

*Liszt: Sonata in B minor; Schumann: Sonata in G minor / Martha Argerich (DG)*


----------



## nightscape

*Szymanowski* - Symphony No. 3, "Song of the Night" (Wit/Warsaw)

- Oh my, how am I just stumbling upon this great composer?! This is great!










*Szymanowski* - Mythes (Faust/Kupiec)










*Bartok* - The Miraculous Mandarin (Boulez/Chicago)


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert: Partsongs *et al.
Danco/ Tear / Elizabethian singers


----------



## Pugg

Vronsky said:


> Léo Delibes: Coppélia
> Frédéric Chopin: Les Sylphides
> Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra *·* Herbert von Karajan


Such wonderful music.


----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> Chopin: Preludes, Op. 28; Polonaise in A flat major, Op. 53 / Géza Anda (DG)


Géza Anda is so underrated in my humble opinion.


----------



## Pugg

​
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony + Francesca da Rimini


----------



## Biwa

Louis Vierne (1870-1937)

Pieces de Fantaisie Opp. 51 & 54

Kay Johannsen (organ)


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler: symphony 9*
Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-3rd Symphony performed by Abbado and the BPO.


----------



## Kivimees

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Gilse*: Piano Concerto 'Drei Tanzskizzen'
> 
> Variations on a Saint-Nicolas Song
> 
> Oliver Triendl (piano)
> 
> Netherlands Symphony Orchestra, David Porcelijn


Details on the cover art please.


----------



## Pugg

Kivimees said:


> Details on the cover art please.


Claude Monet in Zaandam ( the Netherlands)


----------



## Pugg

​*Purcell; Dido and Aeneas*
Troyanos/Plamer / Stilwell .
Leppard conducting


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann: Requiem für Mignon, Op. 98b
*
Nachtlied for chorus & orchestra, Op. 108

Das Paradies und die Peri, Op. 50

Barbara Bonney, Alexandra Coku, Bernarda Fink, Neill Archer, Gerald Finley, Cornelius Hauptmann, Christoph Prégardien

Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique, The Monteverdi Choir, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Guest

realdealblues said:


> I haven't heard his Decca recording but I like most everything Dorati did. I have all the Mercury Living Presence recordings. Both the Graduation Ball and Gaite Parisienne were very enjoyable. Dorati was very consistent with his recordings and across most every composer he recorded in my book and everything I've heard from him has been good to great.


This is de cover .


----------



## jim prideaux

Sawallisch and the Staatskapelle Dresden performing Schumann's 1st Symphony.....

Schneiderhan/Jochum/BPO performing Beethoven's Violin Concerto.......

Wand and the NDR S.O.-Beethoven's 2nd

(while waxing kitchen table)

Dvorak-The Water Goblin-Jarvi and the SNO


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart; Piano concertos 17 & 18*
Murray Perahia


----------



## Vronsky

*VA: Les Siècles - Live*










*Alexander Glazunov*
Entrée des Sarrazins (Extrait de Raymonda - Acte II)
Danse Orientale (Extrait de Raymonda - Acte II)
Pas de deux, Bacchanale (Extrait de Les Saisons, Op. 67)
*Christian Sinding*
Danse Orientale (Op.32, No.5)
*Anton Arensky*
Nuits Egyptiennes
*Edvard Grieg*
Lyric pieces - Puck (Op. 71, No. 3)
*Igor Stravinsky*
L'Oiseau de feu

Les Siècles *·* François-Xavier Roth


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## worov

I don't know why the guy put a vegan image. There is no connection between the image and the music.

The music is wonderful.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn; Cello concertos*
Gautier Capuçon/ Daniel Harding.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

worov said:


> I don't see why the guy put a vegan image. There is no connection between the image and the music.


There's a long-lost gnostic version of Genesis in which God creates tofu.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Violin concertos


----------



## Biwa

Jean Sibelius: Finlandia
Herbert Howells: Rhapsody in D-flat major, Op. 17 No. 1
André Fleury: Vif from Symphony No. 2
Edwin H. Lemare: Irish Air "County Derry"
Marcel Dupré: Trois Préludes et Fugues, Op. 7
Ralph Vaughan Williams: Rhosymedre (Lovely)
Herbert Brewer: Marche Heroique
William Bolcom: Jesus Loves Me
Eugene Gigout: Grand Choeur Dialogue

Christopher Jacobson (Aeolian Organ at Duke University Chapel, North Carolina)


----------



## Andolink

Traverso said:


> J.S.Bach Violin concertos


Recorded 33 years ago and still a benchmark recording of these concertos IMO.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mendelssohn; Symphony 2*
Pablo Heras- Casado


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Chapi - Overture to "El Tambor de Granaderos" (Sorozabal/Columbia)
Albeniz - Navarra (de Larrocha/London)
Falla - Nights in the Gardens of Spain (de Burgos/Angel)*


----------



## Granate

I love how many people are trying different Beethoven Symphonies. I am halfway through 'Eroica' (Karajan PO now) and later I'll tell you my conclusions and very pleasing surprises.


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming: Mozart arias.*


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Heliogabo

Symphonies H. 43 "Mercury", and H. 51.
Gorgeous playing as it´s usual with T. Pinnock and The English Concert.


----------



## JACE

Pugg said:


> Géza Anda is so underrated in my humble opinion.


He's someone that I've been meaning to explore for a long time. I stumbled across this Chopin LP recently at a local record shop, and I snapped it up. I'm glad I did. Anda plays these works beautifully.

Pugg (or others), are there any Anda recordings that you've particularly enjoyed & would recommend?

I wish his "Original Masters" set on DG, _Troubadour of the Piano_, was still available. Looks like it's gone out of print, and used copies are fetching high prices.


----------



## George O

*desert island disc*










Zoltán Kodály (1882-1967): Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello, op 8

Janos Starker, cello

two different covers on Period (NYC), from 1950

5 stars


----------



## Heliogabo

JACE said:


> He's someone that I've been meaning to explore for a long time. I stumbled across this Chopin LP recently at a local record shop, and I snapped it up. I'm glad I did. Anda plays these works beautifully.
> 
> Pugg (or others), are there any Anda recordings that you've particularly enjoyed & would recommend?
> 
> I wish his "Original Masters" set on DG, _Troubadour of the Piano_, was still available. Looks like it's gone out of print, and used copies are fetching high prices.


His _Diabelli variations _are unique. Strong and very original performances. Worth exploring.


----------



## JACE

*Brahms: Piano Sonata No. 1 in C, Op. 1 / Richter (RCA)*
This morning, I skipped the concerto and went right to the sonata.


----------



## Heliogabo

JACE said:


> He's someone that I've been meaning to explore for a long time. I stumbled across this Chopin LP recently at a local record shop, and I snapped it up. I'm glad I did. Anda plays these works beautifully.
> 
> Pugg (or others), are there any Anda recordings that you've particularly enjoyed & would recommend?
> 
> I wish his "Original Masters" set on DG, _Troubadour of the Piano_, was still available. Looks like it's gone out of print, and used copies are fetching high prices.


You can find most of these recordings in this set:
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2010/Mar10/anda_93795.htm

I have it an it´s a great choice to explore Anda's artistry. I would recommend highly his Bartok´s piano concertos (DG) as well.


----------



## JACE

Heliogabo said:


> You can find most of these recordings in this set:
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2010/Mar10/anda_93795.htm
> 
> I have it an it´s a great choice to explore Anda's artistry. I would recommend highly his Bartok´s piano concertos (DG) as well.


Thanks Heliogabo! I didn't realize that the Brilliant Classics set was a reissue of the DG recordings. 

Will investigate the Bartok as well.


----------



## George O

JACE said:


> Pugg (or others), are there any Anda recordings that you've particularly enjoyed & would recommend?


Here's one you shouldn't miss:










Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)

Konzert für Klavier und Orchester Nr. 17 G-dur KV 453

Konzert für Klavier und Orchester Nr. 21 C-dur KV 467

Géza Anda, piano
Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums / Géza Anda

two different covers on Deutsche Grammophon (Hamburg), from 1964
The second cover came out in conjunction with "Elvira Madigan," a 1967 Swedish film. Elvira's theme is from the Piano Concerto No. 21 andante.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sir Malcolm Arnold - The Complete Conifer Recordings - CD6
- Concertino for Oboe & Strings (Op.28a)
- Fantasy for Oboe (Op.90)
- Symphony No.9 (Op.128)
Vernon Handley & the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Nicholas Daniel (Oboe)
*
My present focus is on the Ninth Symphony, which completes the Symphony Cycle in magnificent fashion. A truly rewarding cycle of recordings in which the quality and consistency of the players & recording quality across the three orchestras is uniformly strong. An incredible collection of recordings which alone is more than sufficient for me to recommend the box set to anyone interested in the Composer and that doesn't take into account the remaining Concertos and Brass pieces.

Malcolm Arnold is definitely one of my favourite British Composers and in extremely high regard overall. It is a shame he isn't more widely acknowledged. His music is so strong it is too good not to be played more frequently than it presently is. As Symphonists go, I'd actually place him in my top 10 overall.

I'll return to the Oboe works this evening with a great deal of interest and curiosity.


----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> He's someone that I've been meaning to explore for a long time. I stumbled across this Chopin LP recently at a local record shop, and I snapped it up. I'm glad I did. Anda plays these works beautifully.
> 
> Pugg (or others), are there any Anda recordings that you've particularly enjoyed & would recommend?
> 
> I wish his "Original Masters" set on DG, _Troubadour of the Piano_, was still available. Looks like it's gone out of print, and used copies are fetching high prices.


Nothing for me left to say, you can read all above this post!


----------



## Pugg

​*Britten: War Requiem.*
Netrebko/ Bostridge/ Hampson.
Maestro Pappano conducting.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Piano Trio in F Minor*

For some reason, I've been avoiding the Dvorak trios. This one is a good one to start with, full of drama. The Beaux Arts Trio is always interesting regardless of what they're playing.


----------



## Vinyl

Bartok: string quartet #5. 
Guarneri Quartet, RCA. Wonderful.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Two of my favorite violinists together in Vivaldi. Amandine Beyer & Giuliano Carmignola. It's very new too


----------



## bharbeke

Alicia de Larrocha playing Mozart's Piano Sonata No. 11 "Alla Turca" K300i is amazing.


----------



## Vronsky

*Magnard: Symphonies 2 & 4 (Sanderling)|Koechlin: 15 Etudes & 7 Pièces (Duo Disecheis)*










Albéric Magnard: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 4
Malmö Symphony Orchestra *·* Thomas Sanderling










Charles Koechlin: Complete Music for Saxophone (CD 2)
15 Etudes, Op. 188
7 Pièces (from 15 pièces pour cor et piano Op. 180)
Duo Disecheis: David Brutti *·* Filippo Farinelli


----------



## Sonata

Jonas Kaufmann


----------



## JACE

More Géza Anda:






Presumably, this YT video is Anda's EMI recording of this sonata, as reissued on Testament:










Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Symphony No. 1


----------



## Guest

Bach,there is so much that I like to listen to..........


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Haydn: Variations in F Minor
Mozart: Rondo in A Minor, K.511
Beethoven: Sonata in C-sharp Minor, Op.27 No.2 "Moonlight"
Chopin: Nocturnes in F-sharp, Op.15 No.2 and B, Op.62 No.1/Waltz in C-sharp Minor, Op.64 No.2/Mazurka in F-sharp Minor, Op.50 No.3/Polonaise in A-flat, Op.53
Wagner-Liszt: Isolde's Liebestod
Paderewski: Melodie, Op.8 No.3/Minuet in G, Op.14 No.1 Ignace Jan Paderewski

Liszt: Polonaise No.1 in C Minor/Scherzo and March/Hungarian Rhapsody No.9 "Carnaval de Pesth" Louis Kentner

From one extreme to the other with Paderewski, last night I listened to a disc of his earliest recordings, now this evening his final recordings, beautiful piano tone, HMV's piano sound of the 1930s was excellent, and APR's remasterings do it full justice. Paderewski at 77 has to have some allowances made for him (most obvious in the finale of the "Moonlight" Sonata, a shame as the 2nd movement is exemplary, and that is a movement where so many pianists flounder interpretively), but there is much to enjoy here, particularly the Haydn and Mozart items which I would say would count as great piano playing regardless of age. His beautiful tone and control of dynamics is an absolute delight.
Kentner's pioneering recordings of Liszt's 1st Polonaise and Scherzo and March remain amongst the finest of these works ever committed to disc, despite being recorded as long ago as 1940. The Scherzo and March is especially well played, quite demonic, Kentner a pianist who was greatly underrated in his own lifetime and sadly remains so.


----------



## Guest

Just curious I searched for this music on the web and I must say that it sounds realy attractive taken in account that the sound of my laptop is very limited.


----------



## Guest

I bought this disc for $.04, a ridiculous bargain! It arrived today and I listened to Concerto No.4--what a performance! This is a much younger Arrau than in the set with Colin Davis and his playing is far more energetic. Amazing sound, too.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's "Harp" quartet, Op. 74. A really great performance by the Belcea Quartet.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Finzi: A Severn Rhapsody, Op.3/Introit for Small Orchestra and Violin, Op.6/Nocturne, Op.7/Prelude for String Orchestra, Op.25/Three Soliloquies for Small Orchestra from the Suite "Love's Labours Lost" Op.28/Romance for String Orchestra, Op.11/The Fall of the Leaf, Op.20 Rodney Friend/London Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Adrian Boult

Hearing this recording of "The Fall of the Leaf" on the radio this morning inspired me to dig out the LP it came from, and what a simply marvellous record it is. A late one in the canon of wonderful recordings that Boult made for Lyrita (1978 it came out), it is surely one of the loveliest that he made, a perfect end to a beautiful autumn day. Incidentally the drawing of Sir Adrian on the cover is by Joy Finzi, the composer's widow.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach








[/url]


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Sonatas for Cello and Piano, Nos. 3 and 5*

Eugene Istomin and Leonard Rose.


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann and Greig Piano Concertos performed by Perahia/Davis/Bavarian RSO.

Earlier this evening (having nearly finished waxing my kitchen table!)I went to the Sage Gateshead to hear the Royal Northern Sinfonia conducted by Lars Vogt (he also played piano)......

Widmann-Con Brio
Dvorak-Rondo for Cello and Orchestra-(Tania Tetzlaff)
Schumann-Overture, Scherzo and Finale (confirming for me just how great this work is!)
Dvorak-Romance for Violin and Orchestra (Christian Tetzlaff)
Beethoven-Triple Concerto (Tetzlaffs and Vogt)......

encore-second movement of the f minor trio by Dvorak!


----------



## pmsummer

HAMBURGER RATSMUSIK
_Consort Music c. 1600_
*William Brade*
Hespèrion XX
Jordi Savall - director, viola da gamba
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## senza sordino

Piano Trios Maurice Ravel, Charles Ives, Rebecca Clarke. The Clarke trio is very impressive, I listened to it twice. The Ravel is gorgeous and the Ives trio inconsistent.
View attachment 89124


Ravel Daphnis and Chloe
View attachment 89125


Ravel and Debussy string quartets
View attachment 89126


Prokofiev Symphonies 1 and 2, Sinfonietta in A, Autumnal sketch
View attachment 89127


Prokofiev Symphonies 3 and 7
View attachment 89128


----------



## George O

pmsummer said:


> HAMBURGER RATSMUSIK
> _Consort Music c. 1600_
> *William Brade*
> Hespèrion XX
> Jordi Savall - director, viola da gamba
> _
> Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Granate

*Beethoven MEGA Challenge (8 Conductors) - S No.3*

*Beethoven
Symphony No.3 'Eroica' in E flat major, Op.55*



Manxfeeder said:


> I see Granate is about to start reviewing Beethoven cycles, which I will be watching with interest. I'll just interject my personal taste here and say that Szell does everything with the 3rd that I want to hear. Apparently he is not to everyone's taste (I think Weston dislikes him), but there's something in my makeup that responds to his Beethoven.


*Cond. George Szell, ClO, RCA-Sony (1957/2004 Remastered Edition)*
_Thank you, Manxfeeder! Look, I do not know if I should always start with Szell for a Beethoven symphony. It does not usually affect the marks (2nd best for No.2), but for me with the third, unlike with No.2, everything felt like a standard example to listen to other versions, probably "more special" or "distinct".
I did not listen to an extraordinary Eroica. I am glad you did._

*Cond. Claudio Abbado, BPO, DG (2001)*
_On the contrary, Abbado achieves a mature sound with the Berliner. Good contender for the top three._









*Sergiu Celibidache, MPO, WC (1987 Live recording/2011 Issue Edition)*

_I am... listening to a masterpiece. From the first note I know Celibidache is going to make me feel another Brahms No.1. Slow, powerful and intense. It lasts 57 minutes. The Allegro con brio showcases the enormous power of the Celibidache sound applied to the Eroica, but I have to get to the Funeral March to realise I am listening to something entirely new, a movement performance I doubt Beethoven could ever dream of. The Scherzo is also slowed down to "enlarge the resolution" of the strings sounds. The fourth movement is not that brilliant but the whole symphony overall is wonderful. 8 or 7 points should be for Celibidache._









*Beethoven*
Creatures of Prometheus: Overture, Op.43
Coriolan: Overture, Op.62
Egmont: Overture, Op.84
*Cond. Klaus Tennstedt, LPO, WC (1991 Live at Royal Albert Hall/2006 Issue Edition)*

_Nothing actually good, just average, in the Overtures. The sound is plain, communicating nothing.
The Eroica however has the same intense talents of precedent Celibidache, and benefits from the sound quality of EMI. And, there is no but here. This version is impressive from the fast-pace and innovative side of Beethoven. I doubt anything could get better after these two winners on their own right._









*Cond. Herbert von Karajan, PO, WC (1952/2014 Remastered Edition)*

_It is spectacular, top class and full of joy, another classical Eroica that Karajan delivers, not meaning he is close to the best here._









*Cond. Wilhelm Furtwängler, WPO, WC (1952/2011 Remastered Edition)*

_Impressive mono sound again. Surely many people can like this really good studio performance, But now the bar is extremely high._

Coriolan: Overture, Op.62
Leonore: Overture, Op.72
*Cond. Wilhelm Furtwängler, WPO, M&A (1944 Live recording / 1999 Remastered, 2012 Issue Edition)*

_It is terrificly conducted, eben better in the third movement, but the poor sound makes it less worth the listen than the studio recording_









*Cond. John Eliot Gardiner, OReR, Archiv-DG (1991)*

_For being HIP, keeps all the level very high. On Mozart levels and a fantastic listening that enables the timpani to be heard._

*Cond. Paavo Järvi, DKPB, Sony-BMG (2008)*
_The conductor does not fail with the performance of the great symphony, but the orchestra could happen to be the handicap of the project._

*No.3 Results:*
1st: Celibidache MPO (8p)
2nd: Tennstedt LPO (7p)
3rd: Gardiner OReR (6p)
4th: Karajan PO (5p)
5th: Furtwängler WPO (4p)
6th: Abbado BPO (3p)
7th: Szell ClO (2p)
8th: Furtwängler BPO 
9th: Järvi DKPB (1p)


----------



## Granate

While I kept listening to all these Eroicas and it is now 2:30 in the morning, I finished editing my first logo, but for the first time using Photoshop!


----------



## Weston

Traverso said:


> Just curious I searched for this music on the web and I must say that it sounds realy attractive taken in account that the sound of my laptop is very limited.


You should try "The Hope" for Brass, Organ, Percussion & Choir. But not on your laptop! It might blow the speakers as shredded molten slag into your neighbor's den. It's a pretty impressive tour-de-force.


----------



## Weston

Vronsky said:


> Albéric Magnard: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 4
> Malmö Symphony Orchestra *·* Thomas Sanderling


I was thinking this looks like a 3D cover. I happened to have the red and cyan glasses by my computer (yes, I'm bona fide geek), but I couldn't resolve it into a 3D image. Maybe it's just graphic art.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Current listening on Spotify.


----------



## JACE

senza sordino said:


> Ravel Daphnis and Chloe
> View attachment 89125


^ That's one of my very favorite Ravel discs. Gorgeous!

Earlier this evening:









Beethoven: Piano Sonatas No. 7, 8 "Pathetique," 13, and 14 "Moonlight" / Solomon (Testament)

Now playing:









Brahms: Complete String Quartets; Clarinet Quintet / Juilliard String Quartet; Charles Neidich (Newton Classics)


----------



## pmsummer

Nope. Operator error.


----------



## pmsummer

George O said:


>







Could'a been worse. Could have linked TG's Hamburger Lady.

;-)


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

George O said:


>


You're missing the "hamburger"


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Weston

*Balada: Sinfonia en Negro - Monenaje a Martin Luther King (Symphony No. 1)*
Enrique Garcia Asensio / Orquesta Sinfonica de la Radio TV Espanola










I'd love this work even more were it not for the overindulgence in exotic percussion that became so ubiquitous in 20th century music it is no longer exotic. We have some great tone clusters interrupted by snaps, slaps, pops, clip-clops and seemingly non-rhythmic whacks.

Once I was past the worst of these I really enjoyed the piece. Some of it is *quite* amazing. The instrument timbres become so strange at one point I felt I heard someone in the room with me saying my name just behind my shoulder -- and I live alone. It thoroughly freaked me out! But then the phrase came around again and it's some kind of articulated muted trumpet combined with other instruments. Wow factor=5 stars. Minus 1 star for the clippy-clop whack slap excesses early on. Check it out if you like Turangalîla-Symphonie but much more serious in its many moods.

*Sinding: Suite for Violin and Orchestra in A minor, Op. 10*
Andre Previn / Pittsburg Symphony Orchestra / Itzhak Perlman










I had to shift mental gears for this. It just sounds pedestrian at first after the Balada above, but I restarted it after a short break and all is well. This is a fine passionate climactic performance.

*Glazunov: Symphony No.5 in B flat major Op.55 *
José Serebrier / unspecified orchestra










This set is wonderfully recorded and the symphonies are big sprawling romantic monsters. I should really enjoy them, but Glazunov hasn't made me sit up and take notice with a wow moment yet. It's enjoyable nevertheless. The finale is thrilling.


----------



## starthrower

Three and a half hours of Shosty.


----------



## Pugg

​
MOZART: The Horn Concertos
Baumann / St Paul Chamber Orchestra / Zukerman


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

For the Saturday symphony tradition:

​Vaughan Williams:

*Symphony No. 8 in D minor*

Whispers of Heavenly Death (No. 2 from Three Whitman Nocturnes)
Roderick Williams (baritone)

Symphony No. 6 in E minor

London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Hickox


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> Jonas Kaufmann


His new CD is almost out, October 7th .


----------



## Casebearer

George O said:


> Béla Bartók (1881-1945)
> 
> Two Portraits, op 5
> Two Pictures, op 10
> Four Pieces for Orchestra, op 12
> 
> Mihály Szücs, violin
> Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra / Miklós Erdélyi
> 
> on Hungaroton (Hungary), from 1967
> Vol 3 of Orchestral Works from Complete Edition


I've collected all of these in Budapest since my teens! It took me five years and teenage earnings.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Eileen Farrel sings Wagner *


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

​
*Aram Khachaturian *(1903-1978)
Symphony Nr.2
3 Concert arias 
Julia Bauer, Robert-Schumann-Philharmonie, Frank Beermann


----------



## KenOC

Listening to Geirr Tveitt, "Prillar." An early work from 1931 with a fantastic story behind it (not to be recounted here). Very much a big-time symphonic work in three movements.


----------



## Haydn man

VW No.8 for this weeks Saturday Symphony 
Boult had such great affinity for these works, I can highly recommend these recordings


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov*: Piano concerto 3 / *Tchaikovsky*: Piano concerto 1
_Nikolai Tokarev_ / Vladimir Spivakov.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Rigoletto*

Renato Bruson (Rigoletto), Andrea Rost (Gilda), Roberto Alagna (Il Duca di Montova), Dimitri Kavrakos (Sparafucile), Mariana Pentcheva (Maddalena), Giorgio Giuseppini (Monterone), Antonella Trevisan (Giovanna), Silvestro Sammaritano (Marullo), Ernesto Gavazzi (Borsa), Antonio de Gobbi (Conte di Ceprano), Nicoletta Zanini (Contessa di Ceprano), Marilena Laurenza (Paggio)

Orchestra E Coro Del Teatro Alla Scala, Riccardo Muti


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Schumann: Humoreske, Op.20
Rachmaninoff: Barcarolle, Op.10 No3/Humoresque, Op.10 No.5
Liszt: Consolation No.3 in D-flat/Mephisto Waltz No.1 Vladimir Horowitz

Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No.3 in D Minor, Op.30 Vladimir Horowitz/New York Philharmonic Orchestra/Eugene Ormandy

Today has always been something of a red letter day in my musical calendar, Vladimir Horowitz's birthday. Born on this day in 1903 I first came under his spell when I heard a half hour programme about him on the radio in 1980 ("A Touch of Genius", one of a series of portraits of outstanding musicians presented by the late, much missed Robin Ray), and he's been a hero of mine ever since. The recital above was the first record that I ever bought of him, it was a new release that year and certainly a good start containing as it does, by common consent one of the finest performances ever committed to disc of Schumann's Humoreske. The rest of the recital is pretty good too!! One of the most atmospheric Mephisto Waltzes that I've ever heard, Horowitz interpolates some passages from Busoni's arrangement and adds his own exciting coda!! The Rachmaninoff Concerto record I bought a month or so later, it divided opinion I gather when it came out, but I love it, and there are things he brings out within the piano writing that I've never heard on any other recordings (including the inumerable others from Horowitz himself.) 
I was fortunate to actually see Horowitz on two occasions, both times at the Royal Festival Hall in London, in 1982 and 1986 respectively, and I can honestly say that I've never heard sounds as remarkably full and orchestral from anybody else on the piano. Both recitals opened with a group of Scarlatti Sonatas, his playing of Scarlatti was truly a miracle, he definitely had one of the finest musical minds of the 20th Century. Other highlights for me were, in 1982 the Chopin 1st Scherzo and 4th Ballade, and the Liszt 2nd Ballade in B Minor, then in 1986 Schumann's Kreisleriana, Liszt's Soiree de Vienne No.6 and the Scriabin Etude in D-sharp Minor, Op.8 No.12, never have I heard such an avalanche of sound as came cascading out of the piano in this latter!! So a day of listening to Horowitz for me, as and when I can between spells of work, for any of you who may not have heard him before, he's well worth getting to know, and there's plenty of film of him on youtube that is very rewarding to watch.


----------



## Merl

Yeah, I know, "Merl's posting Beethoven again" but I couldn't resist this one.


----------



## joen_cph

JACE said:


> He's someone that I've been meaning to explore for a long time. I stumbled across this Chopin LP recently at a local record shop, and I snapped it up. I'm glad I did. Anda plays these works beautifully.
> 
> Pugg (or others), are there any *Anda recordings *that you've particularly enjoyed & would recommend?
> 
> I wish his "Original Masters" set on DG, _Troubadour of the Piano_, was still available. Looks like it's gone out of print, and used copies are fetching high prices.


I like his DG Schumann for example, such as the Davidsbündlertänze.


----------



## George O

Casebearer said:


> I've collected all of these in Budapest since my teens! It took me five years and teenage earnings.


Great! I am still looking for five of them.


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann-1st Symphony and Overture, Scherzo and Finale performed by Gardiner and the ORR

(interesting contrast to the Sawallisch/Staatskapelle Dresden recordings I have been listening to,may now have to return to Szell and Oramo recordings for further comparison...)


----------



## George O

Sergei Rachmaninoff (1873-1943): Concerto No. 3 in D minor, op 30

Vladimir Horowitz, piano
RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra / Fritz Reiner

on RCA (NYC), from 1951


----------



## Pugg

​
*Lyapunov: Piano Works, Vol. 1*

_Florian Noack (piano)_


----------



## Biwa

Giovanni Battista Fontana: Sonata Seconda
Girolamo Frescobaldi: Toccata Prima; Toccata per Spinettina e Violino 
Marco Uccellini: Sonata overo Toccata quinta a violino solo, "detta la Laura rilucente"
Dario Castello: Sonata Seconda
Biago Marini: Sonata quatro per sonar con due corde
Giovanni Antonio Pandolfi Mealli: Sonata Sesta, Op 4 "La Vinciolina"
Isabella Leonarda: Sonata Duodecima
Andrea Gabrieli: Ricercar del Primo Tono
Giovanni Paolo Cima: Sonata a due
Antonio Bertali: Chiacona

Rachel Podger, violin
Marcin Swiatkiewicz, harpsichord/organ
Daniele Caminiti, theorbo


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: The Symphonies disc 1

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray


----------



## Andolink

Brahms at "white heat" of inspiration here with a performance to match--

*Johannes Brahms*: _String Quintet No. 1 in F major, Op. 88_


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Is this going to replace Koopman or Leonhardt as my favorite Forqueray disc? We'll see!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Khachaturian*: Spartacus - Ballet Suite / Masquerade - Ballet suite/ Gayaneh - Ballet Suite

London Symphony Orchestra, Stanley Black


----------



## Guest

I go on with my Bach organ session.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

bioluminescentsquid said:


> Is this going to replace Koopman or Leonhardt as my favorite Forqueray disc? We'll see!


Tentative verdict: Nah. 
Taylor's style is one very different from that of Koopman or Leonhardt, and resembles that of Rannou (who is his teacher) more, with more flexible and graceful tempos, arpeggiated chords (almost as if he's imitating a lute player), and plenty of ornaments. Usually, that's exactly how I like my French Baroque music (e.g. played by Jean Rondeau, Rannou, etc.) , but here in Forqueray, I still prefer Koopman's more matter-of-fact, masculine approach, and sort of miss the thundering bass and the crashing chords that for me, characterize Forqueray.

And in some movements e.g. 5th suite La Rameau (Of course, I'm still accustomed to and thus biased towards Koopman and Leonhardt - which my only regret is that it doesn't have my favorite 5th suite save for "la Slyvia"), his approach becomes, well, long-winded.

However, the "Jupiter" of the 5th suite is simply astonishing, and probably edges out Koopman's rendition. It's brutally fast paced (I was surprised by how fast it was over), yet very well articulated, and Taylor doesn't forget to throw in his sprinking of ornaments and ligatures.


----------



## Guest

Have you heard Rousset or Borgstede?


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

**​
*Eugene d'Albert: String Quartets*

String Quartet No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 11
String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 7

Reinhold-Quartett


----------



## Biwa

Charles-Marie Widor:

Organ Symphonies, Op. 13

Christian Schmitt, Cavaille Coll organ of St. Oeun, Rouen


----------



## Manxfeeder

Traverso said:


> Just curious I searched for this music on the web and I must say that it sounds realy attractive taken in account that the sound of my laptop is very limited.


Outstanding! I don't care much for organ music (though I took four years of organ lessons), but this improvisation takes advantages of all the pipe organ's massiveness and sonics. I would love to hear Mr. Magle perform live.


----------



## helenora

stunning!
Sibelius "Jedermann"


----------



## Manxfeeder

Merl said:


> Yeah, I know, "Merl's posting Beethoven again" but I couldn't resist this one.


Personally, I don't think you can have too much Beethoven.


----------



## Vasks

_On vinyl_

*Rimsky-Korsakov - Overture to "The Maid of Pskov" (Svetlanov/Melodiya Angel)
Prokofiev - String Quartet #2 (Novak/Philips)
Shostakovich - Faithfulness, Op. 136 (Ernesaks/Melodiya Angel)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Nicolas Gombert, Magnificat primi toni, Magnificat octavi toni*

I'm going to have to get the scores to appreciate what's going on here. Nevertheless, I can compare the Tallis Scholars to Henry's Eight. It's more like comparing the Eight to the Sixteen. One has more subtlety because of its reduced size, but it feels rushed. The Tallis Scholars have more sonic beauty for their added voices. Just as a first impression, I'm leaning toward the Tallis Scholars.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1*

When it comes to Brahms' symphonies, I'm like a teenage girl; I tend to love the one that I'm with. Today Jochum is looking pretty good. But still, there are those others who keep winking at me.


----------



## Pugg

​ *Donizetti : :La File Du Régiment*
_Dame Joan Sutherland/ Luciano Pavarotti/Malas / Sinclair._
Richard Bonynge conducting.


----------



## Judith

Listening to the first movement of Brahms Double Concerto, for the first time from New Release "For the Love of Brahms" performed by Joshua Bell, Steven Isserlis, Jeremy Denk and Academy of St Martin in the Fields. Beautiful!! Typical Brahms.


----------



## millionrainbows

Copland: Four Dances Episodes from Rodeo. Anybody hungry?


----------



## Alfacharger

Gosta Nystroem's second and fifth symphoies.


----------



## Guest




----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony: Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 8. Boult/LPO. This is not among my favourite RVW works; I keep hearing bits and pieces of other of his works in it and it never quite coalesces into something new. But still a pleasant listen. Boult is excellent as usual.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Charles Villiers Stanford: String Quartets Nos. 5 & 8*
*The Dante Quartet*








It is rewarding to hear the premiere recordings of these String Quartets being performed so beautifully with spirit, power and clarity. The recording quality and production on this CD is outstanding.

These are two beautiful string quartets and hopefully the first instalment of a cycle of the composers works in this oeuvre by this ensemble.

The Romance (Op.2 No.1) for Piano & Violin by Joseph Joachim is beautiful piece and fits in nicely between Stanford's Op.104 and Op.167 Quartets.

I've commented previously on the purchases thread but it bears repeating, the artwork on this album is simply divine.

Somm is proving to be an incredible label in terms of the quality and choices of recordings. The quality of the packaging and artwork is also appreciated.








I'll follow this disc up with another listen to his *String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2 and his Horn Fantasy for Horn & String Quartet performed by the RTE Vanbrugh Quartet*.


----------



## George O

Franz Liszt (1811-1886):

Transcendental Etudes
Consolations
Liebestraum No. 3

Jorge Bolet, piano

2-LP set on RCA (NYC), from 1974


----------



## millionrainbows

John Cage: Etudes Australes, again and again.


----------



## Guest

Handel 6 concerti grossi opus 3


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Merl

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Schumann*: The Symphonies disc 1
> 
> Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray


How strange! I played the album below earlier today.....must have been all the talk about overtures!


----------



## Art Rock

Interesting contemporary music.


----------



## Heliogabo

From this set










*Haydn*
_Symphonies 103 (Drumroll) & 104 (London)_


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## senza sordino

I was up very early this morning for a Saturday, I didn't sleep in. Couldn't sleep.

A very nice start to an early morning is early music.
William Lawes Consort music for viols, lutes and theorbos. I'd like to try playing a theorbo, it's huge, and I wonder if it's heavy?
View attachment 89159


Biber Rosary Sonatas 
View attachment 89160


Haydn piano trios 43, 44, 45 and 39. Again. It's a disk from the library so I want to get in a few listens before I have to return it.
View attachment 89161


Mendelssohn piano trio no 2 and Lalo Piano Trio. Both are impressive and I'll be nominating the Lalo sometime soon in our piano trios compilation, from the library 
View attachment 89162


Smetena and Chopin Piano trios. The Smetena is impressive and the Chopin is good. While not that good, I hope the Chopin does make it to our list. I'll nominate it in a later round. Spotify 
View attachment 89163


----------



## Guest




----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Traverso said:


> Have you heard Rousset or Borgstede?


Yes, but I still enjoy Koopman/Leonhardt more. Borgstede and Rousset are great performers, but they tend to sound rather too stoic for me, compared to the drama in Koopman and Leonhardt's renditions (especially in Koopman; I like Leonhardt - the Diapason D'or disc that's quite hard to find in the US - because it's very lyrical and graceful, yet doesn't lose the dark, aggressive quality of Forqueray)
I daresay that Forqueray is one of my favorite composers, and I especially love the 5th suite!

(And unpopular opinion: I like the Harpsichord transcriptions more than the viol originals, because of the clarity - for instance, the notoriously hard to play double thrills in La Boission are a piece of cake on harpsichord and thus sound much clearer - and also because I can't get enough of the lower registers of those grand French harpsichords!)


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Manxfeeder

Judith said:


> Listening to the first movement of Brahms Double Concerto, for the first time from New Release "For the Love of Brahms" performed by Joshua Bell, Steven Isserlis, Jeremy Denk and Academy of St Martin in the Fields. Beautiful!! Typical Brahms.


I just saw that on sale at Barnes and Noble and picked it up on impulse. I'm listening to the Piano Trio. It's an interesting addition to the more familiar revised version, and it is well played by this trio.


----------



## LarryShone

A little mozart at bed time
Jëno Jandó on Naxos
Edit:it would seem Jandó is a hummer. Not intrusive like Gould but it does get a little noticeable in headphones.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Biwa

Antonin Dvorak: 
Violin Concerto in A minor Op. 53
Romance in F minor Op. 11

Karol Szymanowski: 
Violin Concerto No. 1 Op. 35

Arabella Steinbacher (violin)
Rundfunk Sinfonieorchester Berlin
Marek Janowski (conductor)


----------



## Guest

Wonderful playing and sound. Feltsman is so attuned to the kaleidoscopic range of moods in this piece.


----------



## JACE

NP:










Strauss: Four Last Songs; 12 Orchestral Songs / Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, George Szell, LSO, RSO Berlin (EMI)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Biwa

Aaron Copland: 
Simple Gifts (A shaker melody) for men´s choir
Simple Gifts (A Shaker melody) for women´s choir
Three Old American Songs (The Boatmen's Dance, The Dodger, I bought me a cat)

Benjamin Britten: 
Hymn to St Cecilia op. 27
The Ballad of Little Musgrave and Lady Barnard
Three Folksong Arrangements; The Bonnie Earl o´Moray; The Salley Gardens; Oliver Cromwell

Michael Tippett: 
Five Negro Spirituals from A Child of our Time (Steal away; Nobody knows; Go down, Moses; By and by; Deep river)

Samuel Barber: 
Agnus Dei op. 11
A Stopwatch and an Ordnance Map

Randall Thompson: 
Alleluia

Rundfunkchor Berlin
Philip Mayers (piano)
Tobias Schweda (percussion)
Simon Halsey (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bernstein*:
"Symphony No. 2" Age of Anxiety '"(July 19, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Facsimile" (August 18, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
[Soloist] Philippe Entremont (P), New York Philharmonic


----------



## Biwa

Felix Bartholdy Mendelssohn:

String Quintet no.1 in A major, op.18

String Quintet no. 2 in B flat major, op.87

Mendelssohn String Quartet
Robert Mann, viola


----------



## Pugg

​
Canto Ostinato/ Simeon ten Holt

Dics 2


----------



## Biwa

Kenneth Hesketh (b. 1968):

Through Magic Casements (2008)
Horae (pro clara) (2011/12)
Notte Oscura (2002)
Three Japanese Miniatures (2002)

Clare Hammond (piano)


----------



## Pugg

Merl said:


> How strange! I played the album below earlier today.....must have been all the talk about overtures!


If only you knew how right you are, well you know now.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: The Great symphony.
V.P. Riccardo Muti, conducting


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

​
*Van Gilse*: *Eine Lebensmesse .
*

Heidi Melton (soprano), Gerhild Romberger (alto), Roman Sadnik (tenor), Vladimir Baykov (bass)

Radio Filharmonisch Orkest, Nationaal Vrouwen Jeugdkoor, Groot Omroepkoor, Markus Stenz


----------



## Biwa

Paul Hindemith (1895-1963)

Concerto for Violin and Orchestra (1939)
Sonata for Solo Violin, Op. 31 No. 2 (1924) 'Es ist so schönes Wetter draußen'
Sonata in E flat for Violin and Piano, Op. 11 No.1 (1918)
Sonata in E for Violin and Piano (1935)
Sonata in C for Violin and Piano (1939)

Frank Peter Zimmermann (violin)
Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Järvi (conductor)
Enrico Pace (piano)


----------



## Dr Johnson

LarryShone said:


> A little mozart at bed time
> Jëno Jandó on Naxos
> Edit:it would seem *Jandó is a hummer*. Not intrusive like Gould but it does get a little noticeable in headphones.


 .


----------



## Pugg

​
*Lalo, Barraud & Chausson: Orchestral Works*

Barraud:Offrande à une Ombre
Chausson:Symphony in B flat major, Op. 20
Lalo: Le Roi d'Ys: Overture
Namouda - Suite No. 1

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini: I Puritani*

_Dame Joan Sutherland (Elvira), Luciano Pavarotti (Arturo Talbot)_, Piero Cappuccilli (Riccardo Forth), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Giorgio Walton), Anita Caminada (Enrichetta de France), Gian Carlo Luccardi (Gualtiero Walton), Renato Cazzaniga (Bruno Robertson)

Chorus of Royal Opera House Covent Garden, London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Volume 2: Harpsichord works; Dirksen, van Asperen and Belder playing on Ruckers instruments.
Bello! :tiphat:


----------



## Merl

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Lalo, Barraud & Chausson: Orchestral Works*
> 
> Barraud:Offrande à une Ombre
> Chausson:Symphony in B flat major, Op. 20
> Lalo: Le Roi d'Ys: Overture
> Namouda - Suite No. 1
> 
> Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray


]

I'm only familiar with one of those works but it looks interesting. I'm off to investigate. Cheers Pugster.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Biwa

Louis Couperin:

Suite in D minor 
Suite in A major 
Suite in F major 
Suite in G major
Suite in A minor

Bob van Asperen (harpsichord)


----------



## Pugg

​*Britten: Serenade for Tenor Horn and Strings et al.*
Ian Bostridge/ Simon Rattle


----------



## Guest




----------



## Ariasexta

Orlando Di Lasso(1532-1594):Lieder, chansons, madrigals.

Die Singphoniker. Label: CPO

Orlando di Lasso composed in Italian, French, German, Latin, all of his works in these languages show how proficiently, incisively he manipulated the musical means to adapt to different european styles. His works of secular genres are very interesting and of high quality, you can see clearly his harmonic characters in these works, if his sacre works sound difficult. In these secular or semi-secular works, moods of bawdiness of flirting people, severity of Petrarch, melancholy of youth, mystic meditation etc, are well depicted and interlaced togather by di Lasso`s expressive musical languages. This can be a well-crafted miniature of 16th century life in general. I had been feeling it is no less, or more revealing to enjoy good music than watching movies, although good movies are also a necessary addition to the human culture. The works here are much much more profound than any movie about the period, after relishing the music, I am fascinated with the learned tastes that are used to represent all moments of life. The composer has become a good director here. The madrigal, "Madonna mia pieta" is particularly poignant and imposing, I can not understand why, it seems there are many mysterious mechanisms behind that work to bring about such an impact on me. Therefore I mentioned mystic meditation(of Madonna), which is a reference to this work.( I do not know if Madonna here really means the religious figure, or just a Ma+donna(my lady in Italian), the madrigals is still outstanding for the poignancy, from the lyrics, it seems to be deliberately making amibiguous references. It is not the technical nature that appeals, but the emotional poignancy, so unusual not to be seen in love songs. Maybe di Lasso did try to make a double reference or it was a Renaissance italian culture to make such a double reference where Maria and Madonna can be infered in a comparison of some kind. )

I think I have posted this Cd before in the "Current Listening" series, but I feel it worthy of a re-post.


----------



## Badinerie

Not perfect condition but I dont care. Listening whilst waiting for sunday dinner.


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms : Symphony NO.1 / Haydn Variations.*
István Kertész conducting


----------



## Guest

After a lot of Bach a complete change. My first Mozart opera and I still love it.:angel:


----------



## Taggart

Bach Cantatas 82, 140 and 147

Disc 35 of










Can't find an image - it's a compilation of other CDs. Although the music is good, I find the style of the male singing not to my taste. The chorales with massed voices are excellent but the tenor sounds forced and affected.


----------



## Badinerie

After dinner and this is b marvelous!


----------



## Guest

Badinerie said:


> After dinner and this is b marvelous!


The onedin Line


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz: Harold in Italy & other orchestral works*

Berlioz: Harold en Italie, Op. 16
William Primrose (viola)

Béatrice et Bénédict, Op. 27: Overture
Le Corsaire Overture, Op. 21
Benvenuto Cellini Overture
Le carnaval romain Overture, Op. 9

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Munch

RCA -


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Purcell, Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary*

I read an article about this in, what was it? BBC Magazine or Gramophone? Oh, well, they commented on this recording, so I dug it out.

The piece is overall a downer, obviously, since it is funeral music. But it is still compelling to hear; the choir is spot on. My first exposure to this was the Naxos recording, which is nice but lacking in depth. The fun part of this recording is the drum processional and recessional, slowly appearing, then fading out into the distance.


----------



## Atrahasis

*Rachmaninoff Symphony no. 1*
_Perm Opera and Ballet Theatre, MusicAeterna Orchestra, conductor - Valeriy Platonov.
_





And the second one too
*Rachmaninoff: Symphony no.2 op.27*
_Radio Filharmonisch Orkest o.l.v. Eivind Gullberg Jensen_






Of course, Rachmaninoff is great without an exception.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*

Beecham was recommended on the Brahms Symphonies thread, so I'm giving it a spin. Of course, the 2nd tends to fill my head with earworms, so I'm a little scared for what will happen for the rest of the day.


----------



## Vasks

_*F*inally *J*ust *H**aydn*_

*Overture to "L'Infedelta delusa" (Huss/Koch)
Piano Trio in G, Hob.XV:41 (Beaux Arts/Philips)
Symphony #24 (Ward/Naxos)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Daniil Trifonov plays Chopin*


----------



## D Smith

RIP Neville Marriner. What a legacy you left. Mozart: Requiem Marriner/ASMF.


----------



## Guest

Very sad to hear this,I was always a great admiror of him.He has a very fulfilling life and career.


----------



## Guest

One of my many favorites.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Double Concerto*

Joshua Bell/ Steven Isserlis and the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields. (I can't find a picture small enough.)

My personal problem with many of Brahms' works is, they are difficult for me to hear for the first time. I have to listen several times for everything to sink in. So with the Double Concerto, I'm just playing it over a few times to get the overall outline.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Otto Nicolai (1810-1849)
Die lustigen Weiber von Windsor*
Gottlob Frick, Ernst Gutstein, Kieth Engen, Fritz Wunderlich, Ruth-Margret Pütz, Edith Mathis, Bayerisches Staatsorchester, Robert Heger.


----------



## Biwa

In memory of Sir Neville Marriner.

Absolutely delightful performances of Rossini's overtures bubbling over with wit and humor.


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, Double Concerto*
> 
> Joshua Bell/ Steven Isserlis and the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields. (I can't find a picture small enough.)
> 
> My personal problem with many of Brahms' works is, they are difficult for me to hear for the first time. I have to listen several times for everything to sink in. So with the Double Concerto, I'm just playing it over a few times to get the overall outline.


Chewing,chewing,his music is not difficult ,true ,I like his chamber music the most.


----------



## Guest

I go further with.......


----------



## Biwa

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart:

Symphony No. 6 in F K.43
Symphony No. 48 in D K.111/120
Symphony No. 50 in D K.161/163
Symphony No. 51 in D K.121
Symphony No. 52 in C K.208/102
Symphony No. 55 in B flat K. App 214

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner (conductor)


----------



## Guest

Still enchanted listning.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Trying to relax with a recent recording of Raff's Complete Music for Cello and Piano. This is a really excellent work and at times brilliant. The more I listen to Raff the more I enjoy him, but even more so his chamber music. I especially recommend the Duo in A Major. We can thank a Kickstarter campaign that this recording has been released to the public.










Kevin


----------



## Guest

In memory of Sir Neville Marriner.


----------



## Badinerie

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Otto Nicolai (1810-1849)
> Die lustigen Weiber von Windsor*
> Gottlob Frick, Ernst Gutstein, Kieth Engen, Fritz Wunderlich, Ruth-Margret Pütz, Edith Mathis, Bayerisches Staatsorchester, Robert Heger.


Funny enough I was watching this dvd this afternoon!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*

Carlos Kleiber, Vienna Philharmonic.


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-1st and 3rd Symphonies performed by Harnoncourt and the COE.


----------



## Sonata

Madama Butterfly. New recording to me, but the opera itself is not. I think this was the first complete opera I listened to, or close to it. Butterfly's plight still makes me sad.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Late night listening for me tonight is Sir Adrian Boult's divine interpretation of a number of orchestral excerpts from Wagner's Parsifal with the London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## millionrainbows

Beethoven Appassionata No. 23 in F minor, Barenboim, on YouTube.


----------



## Guest

To close the day another recording with Neville Marriner
Mozart symphony No.38 Praque


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I didn't imagine that Bernstein would be a great interpreter of Haydn... but after several recommendations from members here I figured what could I lose? After all, the 12-disc box-set was priced around $20 US when I bought it some time back. It is now among my favorite Haydn recordings. Listening to disc 6 right now ("London" Symphonies 100, 102 & 104). Earlier today it was disc 12 ("Theresienmesse").


----------



## Guest

This live recording from 1973 (spaced over 4 dates) is superior to his studio RCA recording: he's much more engaged and expressive, and the sound, while lacking some bass and varies a bit from one night to the next, is much clearer. One does need a DVD player that plays back DVD-Audio--and a TV monitor to switch from one Book to the other, but it's nice having all 48 on one disc!


----------



## George O

Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767): Suite in A minor for treble recorder, strings, and continuo
Giuseppe Sammartini (1695-1750): Concerto in F major for descant recorder, strings, and continuo
Georg Frideric Handel (1685-1759): Concerto in B-flat major for treble recorder, strings, and continuo

David Munrow, treble & descant recorders

Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields / Neville Marriner
Christopher Hogwood, continuo and harpsichord
Kenneth Heath, cello
John Gray, double bass
Carmel Kaine, solo violin in Telemann Suite

on Angel (Hollywood, California), from 1974


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 4*

I never understood what Szell was doing with this piece until today. I'm dead tired and have been for a while, and this is how Szell makes Brahms' 4th sound. It's all about weariness. This isn't so much the ennui of Guilini; this is being dog-tired, in "the day to day living which wears you out," as Tolstoy said. This is slogging through, forcing one step after the next. The third movement is an awakening or renewing of strength. But here, the fourth movement is not so much a fight against fate as a push against entropy. Of course, it could also just be that my affective fallacy is kicking in. Either way, it's speaking to me.


----------



## Manxfeeder

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I didn't imagine that Bernstein would be a great interpreter of Haydn... but after several recommendations from members here I figured what could I lose? After all, the 12-disc box-set was priced around $20 US when I bought it some time back. It is now among my favorite Haydn recordings. Listening to disc 6 right now ("London" Symphonies 100, 102 & 104). Earlier today it was disc 12 ("Theresienmesse").


Thanks for the heads-up. I'm sampling this on Spotify. So far, this is interesting.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Khachaturian*: Spartacus - Ballet Suite / Masquerade - Ballet suite/ Gayaneh - Ballet Suite
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra, Stanley Black


I knew Stanley Black quite well, and a more modest, unassuming and quiet gentleman you couldn't have imagined. He was a superb musician, for years past the normal retirement age the BBC kept him on their books because he was the only musician they had who could arrange, at short notice, for any combination from a jazz trio to full symphony orchestra. When Coleman Hawkins came to this country (Britain I'm writing from) in 1934, Parlophone booked him for a recording session, the only proviso he made was that Stanley Black *must* be the pianist for the session, he also insisted that Stanley should write a number for the session (which he did, a lovely piece called "Lullaby.") He wrote the scores for dozens of films, played brilliant piano both classical and jazz, and should almost certainly have been knighted, it was a real privilege to know him. If you've never heard it, his "Variations on Three Blind Mice" are great fun and can be found (with the composer at the piano) on youtube.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Rachmaninoff: Sonata No.2 in B-flat Minor, Op.36/Prelude in G-sharp Minor, Op.32 No.12/Moments Musicaux in B Minor, Op.16 No.3/Etudes-Tableau, Op.33 Nos. 2 and 5, Op.39 No.9

Scarlatti: 12 Sonatas

Bach-Busoni: Toccata, Adagio and Fugue in C, BWV 564
Schumann: Fantasie in C, Op.17
Scriabin: Sonata No.9 in F, Op.68 "Black Mass"/Poeme in F-sharp, Op.32 No.1
Chopin: Mazurka in C-sharp Minor, Op.30 No.4/Etude in F, Op.10 No.8/Ballade No.1 in G Minor, Op.23
Debussy: Serenade of the Doll (from "Children's Corner")
Scriabin: Etude in C-sharp Minor, Op.2 No.1
Moszkowski: Etude in A-flat, Op.72 No.11
Schumann: Traumerei, Op.15 No.7 Vladimir Horowitz

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.5 in E-flat, Op.73 "Emperor" Vladimir Horowitz/RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra/Fritz Reiner

A further blast of Horowitz for his birthday yesterday. From the thunder of the Rachmaninoff 2nd Piano Sonata to the delicacy of Schumann's "Traumerei", one cannot help but wonder at his infinite variety (which time cannot whither, nor custom stale!!) and the "Emperor" with Reiner is a joy from first bar to last, and sounds very good in the CD transfer from the big Horowitz box on Sony. I have enjoyed this evening.


----------



## tortkis

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Gabriel Pierné
> Trio for Violin, Cello and Piano, Op. 45
> 
> Gabriel Fauré
> Trio for Piano and Strings in D minor, Op. 120*
> Trio Wanderer [HM, 2014]
> 
> This disc is quite exceptional; the trio Wanderer, whose work I have been enjoying this week, are clearly an ensemble to be reckoned with. They really get to grips with the late great Fauré trio, and the Pierné work is revealed as a substantial contribution to the genre, utterly French in its grace and elegance, of course.


I agree and Trio Wanderer is one of the top choices when I want to hear a piano trio which is new to me. I'm currently listening to their recording of Smetana/Liszt on Harmonia Mundi.


----------



## JACE

Gave this new-to-me CD a spin today:










*Beethoven: Sonatas Nos. 21 "Waldstein," 26 "Les Adieux," and 23 "Appassionata" (DG)*
First impressions: Some of the most impressive LvB playing I've heard.


----------



## JACE

Earlier today:










Elgar: Symphony No. 2 / Vernon Handley, LPO (CfP)


----------



## Biwa

C.P.E. Bach:

Trio Sonata in D minor for Flute
Oboe and Basso Continuo (trans. Trio Sonata BWV 1036)
Concerto in E flat major for Oboe
Strings and Basso Continuo Wq 165
Sonata in G minor for Oboe and Harpsichord Wq 135
Concerto in C minor for Oboe, Strings and Basso Continuo Wq 22

Alexei Utkin (oboe)
Hermitage Chamber Orchestra


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin: Piano concerto 2 * Rondo à la Krakowiak*

Bella Davidovich. Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Biwa

Johannes Brahms: Trio in E flat major Op. 40 for horn, violin and piano

Kalevi Aho: Solo X for French horn

György Ligeti: Trio for Violin, Horn and Piano ("Hommage à Brahms")

Marie-Luise Neunecker (horn)
Antje Weithaas (violin)
Silke Avenhaus (piano)


----------



## JACE

I've been listening to solo piano music by *Schumann* tonight:









Carnaval; Kinderszenen; Waldszenen / Claudio Arrau (Philips)









Kreisleriana / Martha Argerich (DG)









Études Symphoniques / Dmitri Alexeev (EMI)


----------



## Pugg

Badinerie said:


> Funny enough I was watching this dvd this afternoon!


Different story's though :lol:


----------



## Pugg

ShropshireMoose said:


> I knew Stanley Black quite well, and a more modest, unassuming and quiet gentleman you couldn't have imagined. He was a superb musician, for years past the normal retirement age the BBC kept him on their books because he was the only musician they had who could arrange, at short notice, for any combination from a jazz trio to full symphony orchestra. When Coleman Hawkins came to this country (Britain I'm writing from) in 1934, Parlophone booked him for a recording session, the only proviso he made was that Stanley Black *must* be the pianist for the session, he also insisted that Stanley should write a number for the session (which he did, a lovely piece called "Lullaby.") He wrote the scores for dozens of films, played brilliant piano both classical and jazz, and should almost certainly have been knighted, it was a real privilege to know him. If you've never heard it, his "Variations on Three Blind Mice" are great fun and can be found (with the composer at the piano) on youtube.


Thank you very much for that wonderful and fine story, very much appreciated.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

Rachmaninoff:
"Piano Sonata in B minor, Op.36 No.2"
"Fifth song in E minor Op.39 ~"etude"
"Op.23-4 in D major Prelude"
"Prelude in G major, Op.32-5"
"Prelude in G minor, Op.23-5"
"Op.23-6 in E flat major Prelude"
"Op.23-7 in C minor Prelude"


----------



## Biwa

Frescobaldi, Landi, Monteverdi, Matteis, Kapsberger, Ferrari, Picchi

Capriola Di Gioia
Bart Naessens (Harpsichord, Organ)
Jurgen De bruyn (Archlute, Baroque guitar)
Hendrik-Jan Wolfert (Violone)
Amaryllis Dieltiens (Soprano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms: Symphony 3 & 4
*

L.S.O / István Kertész.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy*: La Mer
Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
Karlheinz Zoeller (flute)

*Ravel* *Daphnis et Chloé - Suite No. 2
Boléro

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Recorded March 1964, March 1966 (Boléro)


----------



## Ingélou

*Hebridean Symphony by Granville Bantock.*










*Think Celtic - think Other-Worldly Beauty.* :angel:
*This does what it says on the tin!*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Auber: Le Domino Noir*
Sumi Jo , Bruce Ford , Isabelle Vernet , et al
Richard Bonynge conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​*Meyerbeer; Religious Music.
*

Rheinische Kantorei, Hermann Max.


----------



## Guest

I go further with my Organ recordings


----------



## Biwa

FINGERGULL - In festo susceptionis sanguinis Domini

Schola Sanctae Sunnivae
Anne Kleivset, conductor


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach; Brandenburg concertos* .
Disc 1
E.C.O Benjamin Britten


----------



## Ariasexta

Te Deum Laudamus, ( German Renaissance Choral music)

Capella Antiqua München, Direction: Konrad Ruhland
Label: Seon

An old recording done in 1980s, the qualities of the choir and the sound recording are very impressive. Konrad Ruhland is such a great director I do not understand why he is not more famous than he is today, something must be wrong with the professional circles in the field of early music. Mr Ruhland can be compared to Jordi Savall in the choral recordings, but Jordi Savall is a superstar on his special instruments, viola da gamba. Doubtlessly, Konrad Ruhland is among the first rate choral directors. German Renaissance music is stylistically diverse, far from being dictated by the perfectionism of Rolande de Lassus, from this recording, we see that many late Renaissance german composers developed their own expressive styles with clear imprints from the Venetian style, and there is still a few with older type of Palestrinian tastes(Jacobus Gallus). Late Renaissance German music is a powerful independent creative hub, mingling with the bests from Italy, France, Lowlands, Great Britain, Spain, and those of their own germanic or teutonic tastes, resulting in a national style rich in individuality and general expressive powers.

The creativity showcased by the disc is beyond convincing in terms of the composers and the director and his choir.


----------



## Vinyl

Alice Harnoncourt playing Bach's violin concerto in g minor (BWV 1056). 
Concentus Musicus, Wien, Nikolaus Harnoncourt.
Telefunken 1977. 

Wonderfully focused period instrument performance. 
Stunning sound. It's like being in the room.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak & Suk - Piano Trios*

Piano Trio No. 1 in B flat major, Op. 21 (B51)
Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor, Op. 26 (B56)

Suk: Elegy for Piano, Violin and Cello, Op. 23.

The Florestan Trio.


----------



## JACE

NP:










*Arthur Rubinstein plays Chopin (Sony/RCA)*
Disc 2 - Ballades & Scherzos


----------



## Guest

To express my admiration for Neville Marriner I like to post this piece from Elgar.


----------



## Guest

Rameau,a very fine piece.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms; Symphony 3 & Alto Rhapsody.*
Jessy Norman / Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Heliogabo

Remembering Sir Neville Marriner.










How beautiful and sumptuous sound he created with small orchestras.


----------



## Guest

Scarlatti


----------



## Biwa

J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier 1 & 2

Gustav Leonhardt (harpsichord)


----------



## Guest

Biwa said:


> View attachment 89203
> 
> 
> J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier 1 & 2
> 
> Gustav Leonhardt (harpsichord)


Congratulations,great choice !


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Macbeth*

_Sherrill Milnes (Macbeth), Fiorenza Cossotto (Lady Macbeth), Jose Carreras (Macduff)_, Ruggero Raimondi (Banco), Giuliano Bernardi (Malcolm), Maria Borgato (Dama), Carlo Del Bosco (Medico)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## pmsummer

"QUEL LASCIVISSIMO CORNETTO..."
_Virtuoso Solo Music for Cornetto_
*Bruce Dickey* - cornetto
Tragicomedia
Stephen Stubbs - chitarrone, vihuela
Erin Headley - viola da gamba
Andrew Lawrence King - harp, organ​_
Accent_


----------



## Sonata

A strange and haunting work. I like it even though it's not my usual fare!


----------



## rspader

Via Spotify


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Weekend's round-up

*Elizabeth Maconchy
Overture, Proud Thames
Symphony, for double string orchestra 
Serenata Concertante, for violin and orchestra 
Music for Strings*
Manoug Parikian (violin); Vernon Handley, London Philharmonic & London Symphony Orchestras; Barry Wordsworth, LPO
[Lyrita, 2007]

Splendid music that should be better known.










*
Vaughan Williams
Symphony Nos. 8 and 9*
Boult, LPO [EMI, 1969]

#8 was last weekend's Saturday Symphony.









*

Bruckner
Symphony No. 1 in C minor, WAB101*
Georg Solti, Chicago SO {Decca, 1995]

Catching up on Saturday Symphonies, this is a great version of Bruckner's first, with resplendent brass.


----------



## JACE

*R.I.P. Sir Neville Marriner*










Vaughan Williams: The Wasps Overture; Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis; In the Fen Country; Variations for Orchestra; Norfolk Rhapsody No. 1 in E minor; Five Variants of 'Dives and Lazarus' / Marriner, ASMF (Philips)


----------



## Guest

JACE said:


> *R.I.P. Sir Neville Marriner*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaughan Williams: The Wasps Overture; Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis; In the Fen Country; Variations for Orchestra; Norfolk Rhapsody No. 1 in E minor; Five Variants of 'Dives and Lazarus' / Marriner, ASMF (Philips)


May I ask you ,how is this recording in comparison with the one on argo ,the Tallis fantasy


----------



## JACE

TurnaboutVox said:


> Vaughan Williams
> Symphony Nos. 8 and 9
> Boult, LPO [EMI, 1969]
> 
> #8 was last weekend's Saturday Symphony.


I need to give that a spin tonight. I didn't get 'round to it this weekend.


----------



## JACE

Traverso said:


> May I ask you ,how is this recording in comparison with the one on argo ,the Tallis fantasy


Unfortunately, I can't compare them, Traverso -- since I've never heard the Argo recording.

But I like this Philips recording very much.


----------



## Guest

I join you Jace with this fine music.


----------



## Guest

JACE said:


> Unfortunately, I can't compare them, Traverso -- since I've never heard the Argo recording.
> 
> But I like this Philips recording very much.


Then I will advice you to do so.I think it is a better one,you owe it the old Neville.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Sonata said:


> A strange and haunting work. I like it even though it's not my usual fare!


Thanks for the reminder, Sonata. Neville Marriner's excellent recording is next on my play-list.









Britten's recording is a must-have, but Marriner and his cast do the work full justice.


----------



## opus55

Jean Hure: Violin Sonatas
_Philippe Koch | Marie-Josephe Jude_










Charles Villiers Standford: Songs of the Fleet
_Gerald Finley|BBC National Chorus of Wales
BBC National Orchestra of Wales|Richard Hickox_










Finley is wonderful!


----------



## Guest

Delius


----------



## jim prideaux

this evening's listening......

Berg-Violin Concerto-Kavakos/Davis/BBC S.O.

Schoenberg-Verklarte Nacht-Runnicles and the BBC S.O.

Mendelssohn-1st and 5th Symphonies-Norrington and the SWR RSO


----------



## JACE

Scriabin: Piano Works / Alexander Melnikov (Harmonia Mundi)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Double Concerto*

Joshua Bell/Steven Isserliss, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.

This still hasn't clicked yet, but I'm still working on it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3*

Szell is nice, but Cantelli is more captivating.


----------



## Guest

If you enjoy Vivaldi's Cello Concerti but long for something new, try Zani! His 12 concerti are very enjoyable and inventive. Superb playing and sound, too.


----------



## Guest

Handel with the Water Music,still looking for my ideal recording.This one comes close.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Walton
String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
Piano Quartet in D minor*
Maggini Quartet, Peter Donohoe [Naxos, 2000]










*Arensky
Trio for Piano and Strings no 1 in D minor, Op. 32
Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in F minor, Op. 73*
Rachmaninov Trio, Moscow [Tudor, 2010]










*
Shostakovich
Trio for Piano and Strings no 1 in C minor, Op. 8
Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in E minor, Op. 67
7 Songs for Soprano, Violin, Cello and Piano, Op. 127*
Mária Aszódi (Soprano), Bartos Trio [Hungaroton, 2000]










*Schnittke
Trio for Violin, Cello and Piano*
Oleh Krysa, Torleif Thedeen & Tatiana Tchekina [BIS, 2009]










*Arensky
Piano Trio No.1 in D minor, Op. 32*

Supple and lively, the best version of this piano trio I have heard to date.

*Rimsky-Korsakov
Quintet for flute, clarinet, horn, bassoon & piano in B flat major*

With a theme which sounds as if it was taken straight from a Robert Schumann work in the finale.

Nash Ensemble [CRD, 1983]


----------



## JACE

More Schumann:










Fantasy, Op. 17 / Kissin (RCA)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 98*

I'm being tormented by the Bernstein Haydn box set and seeing if Karajan is just as good and thinking, "Aw, rats."


----------



## Sonata

Some Karajanian Wagner


----------



## KenOC

Schubert's String Quintet, played by the Melos Quartet and Msistlav Rostropovich. As you might guess, a very fine performance.


----------



## JACE

Now enjoying Sir John's recording of LvB's _Eroica_.

I like the cover art too. It reminds me of something you might see in Tolstoy's _War & Peace_.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## JACE

*Schumann: Papillons; 3 Romanzen, Op. 28; Kinderszenen; Blumenstück / Claudio Arrau (Philips LP)*
Beautiful!


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

*Mendelssohn* - Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2


----------



## opus55

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op.22
_Pascal Rogé
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra|Charles Dutoit_










20 years since purchase of this Double Decker.. these concertos sound better than ever.


----------



## Heliogabo

Traverso said:


> Handel with the Water Music,still looking for my ideal recording.This one comes close.


Have you tried Pinnock and the English concert? And what about Jordi Savall?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach: Piano concertos.*
Maria João Pires


----------



## Pugg

KenOC said:


> Schubert's String Quintet, played by the Melos Quartet and Msistlav Rostropovich. As you might guess, a very fine performance.


We don't doubt you, not for one minute.


----------



## opus55

Berlioz: Les Troyens


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Berlioz: Les Troyens


That will keep you busy for at last 3hours 59


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart arias*; Charlotte Margiono.


----------



## senza sordino

Saint Saëns Piano Concerti 2&4, cello concerto no 1 and not advertised on the front cover the bonus Introduction and Rondo capriccioso for violin and orchestra with a young Pinchas Zukerman, all recordings from the '60s. I've had this cd decades
View attachment 89219


Saint Saëns Piano Trios nos 1&2, lovely stuff. The inner two movements of the first piano trio are outstanding 
View attachment 89220


Bizet L'Arlésienne suites 1&2, Carmen Suites 1&2, Ouverture, Scènes bohémiennes, Symphony in C, Patrie
View attachment 89221


Franck and Debussy violin sonatas, Ravel Introduction and allegro for harp, flute, clarinet and string quartet, Debussy Sonata for flute, harp and viola
View attachment 89222


Chausson Symphony in Bm, Poeme, Poeme de l'amour et de la Mer, Piano Quartet, Concerto for violin, piano and string quartet
View attachment 89223


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak: Cello Concerto* in B minor, Op. 104
*Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello)*

The Prague Philharmonia, Jirí Belohlávek

Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor, Op. 90 (B166) 'Dumky'

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Isabelle Faust (violin) & Alexander Melnikov (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach Suites Nos. 1-4 *

(1970)


----------



## Guest

Heliogabo said:


> Have you tried Pinnock and the English concert? And what about Jordi Savall?


I have them both and I am still looking.Heard yesterday samples of a recording by Robert King and that one comes close.My watermusic must sing and dance .Most recordings are too big or too much stressed imo.I have an ideal one in my head.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel: Messiah*

Elly Ameling, Anna Reynolds, Philip Langridge, Gwynne Howell

Academy & Chorus of St Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Vinyl

Stunning sound, stellar performance. 
One of my all time favourite pieces. Head & heart in equal measures.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I really like this and have put it on many times in the last year


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn; Overtures.*
L.S.O Claudio Abbado.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Vinyl

Ooh. A surprise stunner from the pile of unknown LPs.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel*: Valses nobles et sentimentales
Sonatine
Le Tombeau de Couperin

plus:

Lipatti: Nocturne

*Julien Libeer* (piano)


----------



## premont

Traverso said:


> I have them both and I am still looking.Heard yesterday samples of a recording by Robert King and that one comes close.My watermusic must sing and dance .Most recordings are too big or too much stressed imo.I have an ideal one in my head.


Do you know this?:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Harmonia+Mundi/HMG507010


----------



## Guest

Just found in the mailbox and what a surprise,a beautiful booklet of 160 pages including fotographs.It is common knowledge that a cd is not a real desireable thing as a present or gift.An unattractive plastic jewelbox.
Why is the dvd box so much bigger?When the music industry did this since the start of the cd it was surely much more to my liking. (cd's in a bigger sized box)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Piano Trios and various assorted works by Mozart, Mendelssohn, Shostakovich and Schubert from the recordings below. I woke up early and felt inspired after hearing an abridged version of the second movement from Schubert's Second Piano Trio from the Barry Lyndon Soundtrack on YouTube.

I hope to pick up the film to watch shortly and if I find a reasonably priced copy of the soundtrack I'll snap that up too.

This has been a morning of bliss - I adore the piano in Chamber Music - more so than as a Solo or Concerto instrument as beautiful as it is in these settings.























​


----------



## Atrahasis

Aram Khachaturian - Symphony no. 2


----------



## Pugg

Always nice when the mail man brings new things:

​
*Maurice Rave*l
Piano Concerto For The Left Hand In D, M. 82

Piano Concerto in G Major, M. 83


----------



## Vinyl

Picked this at random as an example of Hungaroton records, and soon found myself listening to the music rather than the production. Which is a good sign.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Always nice when the mail man brings new things:
> 
> ​
> *Maurice Rave*l
> Piano Concerto For The Left Hand In D, M. 82
> 
> Piano Concerto in G Major, M. 83


congratulations Pugg ! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Another new arrival:

​*Jonas Kaufmann: Dolce Vita*

1. Caruso
2. Mattinata
3. Parla più piano
4. Passione
5. Un amore così grande
6. Il canto
7. Voglio vivere così
8. Catari', Catari' (Core 'ngrato)
9. Ti voglio tanto bene
10. Non ti scordar di me
11. Fenesta ca' lucive
12. Musica proibita
13. Parlami d'amore Mariù
14. Torna a Surriento
15. Volare
16. Rondine al nido
17. Con te partirò
18. Il Libro dell' Amore


----------



## Vasks

*Mehul - Overture to "Les deux aveugles de Tolede" (Sanderling/ASV)
Jadin - Piano Sonata in F# minor, Op. 4, No. 2 (Wang/Discovery)
Berlioz - Meditation religieuse (Davis/London)
Lalo - Rhapsodie norvegienne (Benzi/Forlane)*


----------



## Vinyl

Gesualdo: Tenebrae I
Deller Consort 
Harmonia Mundi

The most modern ancient music?


----------



## realdealblues

*Antonin Dvorak*

View attachment 89235


_Symphony No. 7 in D minor, Op. 70_
*[Rec. 1963]*
_Symphony No. 8 in G, Op. 88_
*[Rec. 1959]*

_*Antal Dorati/London Symphony Orchestra*_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...here are notes from composer Davies from maxopus.com:
High on the Slopes of Terror was written in 1999 for the National Association of Youth Orchestras. The title comes from Scott's diary, written in 1911, and refers to an Antarctic Mountain which I myself did not see on my '97-'98 trip to Antarctica, but which, nevertheless, fired my imagaination, particularly in relationship to the hardships endured by Scott and the early explorers. I was south at the invitation of the British Antarctic Survey in Cambridge to write a symphony commissioned jointly by the Survey and the Philharmonia Orchestra in London, where it received its first performance in May this year. The present work, however, was the first response to my Antarctic experience, which included staying at the main British base, Rothera, and camping in the standard red tent on an ice shelf, and spending New Year at a very remote station indeed, with just three other people, as well as travelling in the ice-breaking research vessel James Clark Ross from Port Stanley in the Falkland Islands to the Peninsula.

Nobody can return from Antarctica and not be touched and changed by it, and this work attempts to convey the intensity of light and sound in a completely unpolluted atmosphere, where all the senses are peculiarly sharpened and responsive. I was there at midsummer, and the music is full of never-setting midsummer sun, but this is a glistening, cold sun, sometimes piercing the eye with frozen splinters. I have tried to capture the urgency of experiences with dramatic gesture and extreme dynamic contrast, and this forms much more than a sketch for the Symphony I eventually wrote, although there are two or three ideas in common. Rhythmically it is particularly demanding, and I have composed a virtuoso piece in the belief that today's young musicians need no compromise or concession, such is their quality - as tough in some respects as any work I wrote for mature professionals.


----------



## Orfeo

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------**
(Symphony no. III & Overture to "Estrella de Soria")
*








*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
**(Symphonies nos. III & IX)

*









------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









*Plus,*

*Erland von Koch*
Nordic Capriccio (1943).
-The Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra/B. Tommy Andersson.


----------



## Atrahasis

*Christopher Rouse: Trombone Concerto (1992)*






Very good!


----------



## Vronsky

*Ferneyhough: Shadowtime (Libretto by Charles Bernstein)*










Brian Ferneyhough: Shadowtime (Libretto by Charles Bernstein)
Jurjen Hempel *·* Nicolas Hodges *·* Mats Scheidegger *·* Neue Vocalsolisten Stuttgart *·* Nieuw Ensemble


----------



## Atrahasis

*Christopher Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
*


----------



## Vinyl

Jean Gilles: Requiem.
Herreweghe
DG Archiv.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven pianosanatas: 26,27,30,31


----------



## Ingélou

*The Eroica. *










Sometimes TC makes me feel that *the big ones* are too *obvious* for a cool person to listen to. 
But today I *rebelled* & listened to this for the first time since my teens. 
And it is *inescapably amazing*. 
*A Lion.*










*'And of all the wild beasts in the field,
The lion shall be king.' *
_(Child Ballad 55, The Carnal & the Crane)_

If Beethoven had died as a baby, would it not have changed the Timeline, a la Star Trek, & this modern world would not exist. 
*50 years later*, I still find him *magnificent!*


----------



## Pugg

​*Rossini: Le Siège de Corinthe*

*Beverly Sills/ Shirley Verrret*/Justino Días/Harry Theyard.
Meastro Thomas Schippers conducting.


----------



## JACE

Ingélou said:


> *The Eroica. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes TC makes me feel that *the big ones* are too *obvious* for a cool person to listen to.
> But today I *rebelled* & listened to this for the first time since my teens.
> And it is *inescapably amazing*.
> *A Lion.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *'And of all the wild beasts in the field,
> The lion shall be king.' *
> _(Child Ballad 55, The Carnal & the Crane)_
> 
> If Beethoven had died as a baby, would it not have changed the Timeline, a la Star Trek, & this modern world would not exist.
> *50 years later*, I still find him *magnificent!*


Hooray! Beautiful post, Ingélou!!!


----------



## Andolink

*Franco Donatoni*: _Duo pour Bruno_
Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Arturo Tamayo










*Luigi Boccherini*: _Trio for two violins and cello, Op. 54/2_


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach very fine music.


----------



## Vinyl

Traverso said:


> J.S.Bach very fine music.


Heard this one yesterday. Very nice.


----------



## JACE

Orfeo said:


>


That looks interesting. I've never heard Kubelik conduct Bruckner.

What do you think of it, Orfeo? (Or others?)


----------



## millionrainbows

John Cage: Seventy-Four, for Orchestra. Transcendently beautiful, even though it wasn't intended to be. 

Or am I missing something? :lol:


----------



## Orfeo

JACE said:


> That looks interesting. I've never heard Kubelik conduct Bruckner.
> 
> What do you think of it, Orfeo? (Or others?)


It's a fine recording. It's not as Earth shattering as Wand with the Berlin Philharmonic (RCA), but the performance goes on well enough (Kubelik with his typical down to the middle rendition: not too hot or volatile a la Tennstedt or Jochum nor too cold a la Maazel, but pretty well balanced). It's kind of closer to Boulez with the VPO (DG).


----------



## Merl

I never understood the symphonic soundworld of Mr. Brahms (barring the glorious 3rd), even though I had multiple cycles by Szell, Karajan, Mackerras,etc. However , once I got this set I finally 'got it'. First class accounts, wonderful playing, and amazing sound still make this my go-to set. Yes, I've since acquired a few better performances of individual symphonies but this set helped me make sense of Brahms. Was good to play it from start to finish, in the car and at work today. My class had to listen to the whole 4th symphony whilst they were working, today.


----------



## worov

Going on with Mahler / Kubelik :


----------



## JACE

I'm listening to Schumann's Symphonies Nos. 1 "Spring" and 3 "Rhenish" as performed by James Levine & the Philadelphia Orchestra:










Big thumbs up on these -- particularly the Third. It's the best "Rhenish" I've heard.


----------



## DavidA

Strauss Alpine Symphony

BPO / Karajan


----------



## realdealblues

*Martha Argerich*

View attachment 89248


*Bartok:* Sonata For 2 Pianos and Percussion
*Ravel:* Rapsodie Espagnole
*Ravel:* Ma Mere L'Oye
(Nelson Freire, Peter Sadlo, Edgar Guggeis)
*[Rec. 1993]*


----------



## Guest

Monteverdi,one of the great composers,utterly beautiful.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Alexander Borodin - String Quartet No. 2 in D Major (Moscow String Quartet).









Utterly beautiful, warm quartet writing by Borodin! It turns out he was a master of the genre, at least imo. Incredible lyricism while at the same time staying true to the principles of quartet writing. Very impressed - Borodin is quickly becoming one of my favourite Russian composers. 

This performance is very dynamic, warm and nuanced - plus the cover fits the music perfectly. Highly recommended.


----------



## KenOC

The F.A.E. Violin Sonata, a joint project by Dietrich, Schumann, and Brahms. Never heard this before! It's quite good, except that the long first movement (by Dietrich) maybe isn't quite up to the level of the other movements. Or is that just my expectation speaking? Played here by Faust and Melnikov.


----------



## DavidA

Mozart Seraglio - Jacobs


----------



## millionrainbows

Terry Riley: Shri Camel, in minor key "just" intonation on a Yamaha organ


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Random lieder on YouTube. Current one: Mahler - "Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen", performed by Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau and Daniel Barenboim. Very, very beautiful!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Barbebleu

Shostakovich 2nd Piano Concerto - Pletnev with Maxim Shostakovich conducting. The second movement is as beautiful as anything composed by Rachmaninov or Tchaikovsky imo.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Schubert: Piano Quintet in A, D.667 "Trout" Moura Lympany/Principals of the London Symphony Orchestra

As nice a version of the "Trout" Quintet as you could wish for, Moura Lympany's playing is, as ever, a joy and the principals of the LSO are on top form too.


----------



## Barbebleu

Man, there's a lot of great music out there just waiting to be listened to.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Barbebleu said:


> Man, there's a lot of great music out there just waiting to be listened to.


Well, then, stop talking and get listening.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 88*

Furtwangler and the Berlin Phil. Not the best recording quality, but a lovely interpretation, without a lot of Furtwanglering. 
Bernstein is also fun to hear, with an almost indulgent slow movement, followed by a rapid last movement, with the ending ratcheting the tempo up a notch even further.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Presently, Wagner's 'Good Friday Music' from Parsifal is being played which will be followed by the 'Prelude und Liebestod' from Tristan und Isolde.

In this instance it is Sergiu Celibiache & the Münchner Philharmoniker gracefully performing this beautiful music. These performances are incredibly well balanced and clear. In a word, phenomenal.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Berlioz' Symphonie Fantastique may not be one of my absolute favorite works, but I do like it enough to have picked of 5 or 6 recordings of it, including Munch', Boulez', Bernstein', Beecham's and a couple of others. Considering Sir Colin Davis' reputation as an interpretor of Berlioz it's surprising I've never heard this recording until just now. In fact I just tyook it out of the plastic wrap after owning it for some years. 










So far I am quite enjoying this recording... to say the least.

If I do eventuall check out another recording it will likely be that on Mercury Living Presence:


----------



## pmsummer

LE PARLER ET LE SILENCE
_Music for Flute Consort and Lute from the Late 16th to the Early 18th Centuries_
*The Attaignant Consort*
_
Ramée - Outhere Music_


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Perhaps in response to the thread questioning the merits of Dvorák beyond the "New World" Symphony, I am currently listening to this:










Quite splendid!


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms : Symphony 4*
V.P Carlos Kleiber


----------



## helenora

Ingélou said:


> *The Eroica. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes TC makes me feel that *the big ones* are too *obvious* for a cool person to listen to.
> But today I *rebelled* & listened to this for the first time since my teens.
> And it is *inescapably amazing*.
> *A Lion.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *'And of all the wild beasts in the field,
> The lion shall be king.' *
> _(Child Ballad 55, The Carnal & the Crane)_
> 
> If Beethoven had died as a baby, would it not have changed the Timeline, a la Star Trek, & this modern world would not exist.
> *50 years later*, I still find him *magnificent!*


we want more of such posts!

really cool!


----------



## Pugg

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Berlioz' Symphonie Fantastique may not be one of my absolute favorite works, but I do like it enough to have picked of 5 or 6 recordings of it, including Munch', Boulez', Bernstein', Beecham's and a couple of others. Considering Sir Colin Davis' reputation as an interpretor of Berlioz it's surprising I've never heard this recording until just now. In fact I just tyook it out of the plastic wrap after owning it for some years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I am quite enjoying this recording... to say the least.
> 
> If I do eventuall check out another recording it will likely be that on Mercury Living Presence:


You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner*:
1. Tannhäuser Overture - Leonard Bernstein
2. Fest March from "Tannhäuser"
3. Prelude and Love-Death from Tristan und Isolde - Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gernsheim:*

Symphony No. 2 in E flat, Op. 46
Symphony No. 4 in B flat, Op. 62

Philharmonisches Staatsorchester Mainz, Hermann Bäumer


----------



## deprofundis

I will be lisening to Cesena musc of Popes , princes and mercenarie once again it has been my fifth lisen so far but whiteout speaker so tonight im lisening to this whit headphones, to captured all the subtil melodie , the harmonie and it sonic panorama , of dissonance pure brillance,I would like to point out im divided between who pull a better corps féminin (by Solage) ensemble de caelis ( an all female ensemble of french origin) or belgian lead by great visionaire of swedish origin Bjorn Schmelzer.Since in the past i bash the cd of ensemble de Caelis En amoureux vergier rendition of solage and did not appreciated there fumeux fume par fumé, perhaps since this piece require a man bassus at least so i guess there work were smoke by my review of this but there corps feminins part vertu equal graindelavoix rendition of corps feminin perhaps even better than Graindelavoix.So ensemble de caelis i feel sorry for bashing your cd in hte past, you look lovely and perfomed a fairly decent Solage and ar subtilior rendition.


----------



## Pugg

Barbebleu said:


> Shostakovich 2nd Piano Concerto - Pletnev with Maxim Shostakovich conducting. The second movement is as beautiful as anything composed by Rachmaninov or Tchaikovsky imo.


If you have a spare moment, try this one:
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Chandos/CHAN8443


----------



## KenOC

Bartok's 5th String Quartet, played by the Chiara Quartet. This is a set worth listening to.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bernstein*: West Side Story: Symphonic Dances

*Gershwin*:Rhapsody in Blue

Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein (conductor & piano)


----------



## Kivimees

*Hyperion bargains*

Two recently acquired CDs from Hyperion, both by the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra conducted by Ilan Volkov:









Stravinsky: The Fairy's Kiss, Scenes de Ballet









Roslavets: Chamber Symphony, In the Hours of the New Moon

The notes mention a taste of both Scriabin and Schoenberg in Nikolay Roslavets and I agree. The notes also tell of his active suppression even after his death (thanks to the Soviet state). It's nice to have some of his work emerging.

(At the moment the Roslavets CD can be bought on the Hyperion website for 5 GBP)


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano concertos 17 & 18
Murray Perahia.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

*Vinyl*

​
*Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
*+ Arias 
Elena Souliotis (Santuzza), Mario del Monaco (Turiddu), Tito Gobbi (Alfio), Stefania Malagù (Lola), Anna Di Stasio (Lucia)

Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Silvio Varviso


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Ingélou

*Dowland, Galliards 
*









*Jewel box music: 
I felt like a quantum of solace, serenity and beauty this morning. *


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> *Dowland, Galliards
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jewel box music:
> I felt like a quantum of solace, serenity and beauty this morning. *


Who is playing the lute?


----------



## Ingélou

Traverso said:


> Who is playing the lute?


Paul O'Dette 
~~~~~~~~~~

(Do you have any other recommendations? - Would love to try them. :tiphat


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I crave orchestral music by Sir Peter Maxwell Davies, so now his symphony no. 10, earlier today no. 2 and St. Thomas Wake. Yesterday the piano concerto, symphony no. 8 and "High on the Slopes of Terror". The symphonies no. 8 & 10 are really something


----------



## Guest

Paul O'Dette is my first choice.In the past I had the l'oiseau lyre box with different lute players.I have the complete box with Paul O'Dette and he is a true master,the recordings are also much more to my liking.










You could try JakopLindberg and Nigel North ,both are complete and not expensive.Listen to samples !:tiphat:


----------



## Judith

Schubert ninth symphony.
Academy of St Martin in the Fields, conducted by Neville Marriner. My way of remembering what an amazing conductor he was!!


----------



## Pugg

Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D Major, Op.61;
Mozart: Violin Concerto No.4 
Herman Krebbers.


----------



## Guest

Bach on the clarinet,very well done.:tiphat:

I like you to ask if you can hear where this clarinet player is breathing.


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven: 
*
Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37
Fantasia for Piano, Chorus and Orchestra in C minor, Op. 80

Rudolf Serkin (piano)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa


----------



## Manxfeeder

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Perhaps in response to the thread questioning the merits of Dvorák beyond the "New World" Symphony, I am currently listening to this:


That thread got me listening to Dvorak as well. The Dumky Trio was mentioned, but the Trio in F minor is amazing as well.


----------



## Barbebleu

Pugg said:


> If you have a spare moment, try this one:
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Chandos/CHAN8443


I think this will be getting downloaded later Pugg. Thanks for the steer.


----------



## Barbebleu

Judith said:


> Schubert ninth symphony.
> Academy of St Martin in the Fields, conducted by Neville Marriner. My way of remembering what an amazing conductor he was!!


I played his version of the fifth by way of remembrance. Delightful symphony, glorious interpretation.


----------



## Barbebleu

Traverso said:


> Paul O'Dette is my first choice.In the past I had the l'oiseau lyre box with different lute players.I have the complete box with Paul O'Dette and he is a true master,the recordings are also much more to my liking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could try JakopLindberg and Nigel North ,both are complete and not expensive.Listen to samples !:tiphat:


You have excellent taste. I say that because I have these very recordings and I have excellent taste!:lol:


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming*; By Request.


----------



## Barbebleu

Manxfeeder said:


> Well, then, stop talking and get listening.


Have no fear, I am always listening. By way of example I was doing some painting in my spare room yesterday, skirting, lintels, doors etc. and iPod #1 was on shuffle and this is what I heard.

It is in order of playing and I have given Track Title, Artist, Album. TTRH refers to the particular episode of Bob Dylan's Theme Time Radio Hour. Yes I realise it is not all classical but hey, ho.

Wagner: Götterdämmerung Act 3: Hoiho!	:Bodanzky, Lawrence, Manski, Melchior, Schorr	:Götterdämmerung - Live at the Met 11 January 1936 - CD 3

I Got The News	:Steely Dan	:Aja

Naked Moon	at Metheny Group :The Road To You

I Think I Smell A Rat	:White Stripes	:White Blood Cells

Fujiyama	Dave Brubeck Quartet	:Jazz Impressions Of Japan [Bonus Track]

Anticipate :Ani DiFranco :Live in Saratoga, CA 18 September 2006

Moments (Acoustic Version)	:Sandy Denny	:I've Always Kept a Unicorn: The Acoustic Sandy Denny

What's On The Bar	:Hank Williams Jr	:TTRH Season 1 - 03 - Drinking

Six Interiors: In Tenebris. Lento	hilip Langridge	:Songs For Tenor And Guitar

Paper Airplane :Alison Krauss and Union Station :Live at the Mermaid Theatre 12 May 2011

Train In Vain	:The Clash :TTRH Season 1 - 45 - Trains

Wednesday Morning, 3 A.M.	:Simon & Garfunkel :Old Friends

Concerto No 11 In F Major K413 - II: Larghetto	:Leopold Hager -Friedrich Gulda	:Mozart Complete Piano Concertos Vol. 3

Grablied, D. 218	Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau :Schubert: Lieder (Vol. 1)

Tennessee Poet	:Bob Dylan	:TTRH Season 1 - 31 - Tennessee

Come, heavy sleep :Anthony Rooley: Emma Kirkby	Dowland - First Booke of Songes (Complete Works - Disk 1 of 12)

Why Is Woody Sad? :Bobby Pauneto :TTRH Season 2 - 22 - More Birds

Beethoven: 6 Songs of Various Nationalities WoO 158c - 6. Untitled (piano trio) :Ursula Smith / Malcolm Martineau / Krysia Osostowicz	:Beethoven: Folksong Arrangements

Purple Haze	:Jimi Hendrix	:Live At Woodstock

Easy And Me :Kathryn Williams	:Relations

Drei Klavierstücke Op. 11/I. Mässig (Instrumental) :Glenn Gould :Schoenberg: Three Piano Pieces, Op. 11

Be Set Free	:Langhorne Slim	:Be Set Free


----------



## Guest

Barbebleu said:


> You have excellent taste. I say that because I have these very recordings and I have excellent taste!:lol:


Than wo are both happy.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Mozart concerto in C,KV 299 for flute and harp - concerti in G, KV313 for flute and concert in C,KV 315 for flute.
Academy-Marriner


----------



## padraic

Dvorak: Symphony No. 5
Otmar Suitner/Berlin Staatskapelle


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ketèlbey:*
In a Chinese Temple Garden
In a Monastery Garden
Sanctuary of the Heart
Bank Holiday
Dance of the Merry Mascots
In a Persian Market
In the Mystic Land of Egypt
Bells across the Meadows
The Clock and the Dresden Figures
With Honour Crowned

London Promenade Orchestra, Alexander Faris


----------



## Vasks

*Mendelssohn - Concert Overture: The Fair Melusina (Marriner/Capriccio)
R. Schumann - Fantasiestucke for Piano Trio, Op. 88 (Borodin/Chandos)
Rheinberger - Hymnus an die Tonkunst (Athinaos/Signum)*


----------



## realdealblues

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

View attachment 89261


_Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor, K. 466
Piano Concerto No. 25 in C major, K. 503_
*[Rec. 2013, Live]*

Claudio Abbado/Orchestra Mozart*
Pianist: *Martha Argerich


----------



## Heliogabo

I choose this concerti grossi over Pinnock's rendition.










Musica Amphyon with Peter Jean Bielder conducting does it very well for my taste.


----------



## Ariasexta

Orlando di Lasso(1532-1594): Missa Pro defunctis, Prophetiae Sibyllarum

Hilliard Ensemble, Direction: Paul Hilliard. Label: ECM

What is greek music? is it melismatic or diatonic, we see that great talents of Renaissance tried their best to revive them, and Orlando di Lasso seems to be on the side of diatonic style of greek music(While Philippe de Monte(1521-1603) is on the side of melismaticism). His chromaticism is vividly represented by this disc, well-performed by the Hilliard Ensemble, the recording accoustic is perfect too. Many people always say that chromaticism brings about poignancy, but to me, it brings about more mysticism than poignancy.

I feel like to imagine such a future of human discovery of the universe, after 5000 years, we will be travelling around neighboring stellar systems, and we will find out that our ancestors were long before us to have reached there, and after another 5000 years, we will discover the whereabouts of our mysterious ancestors, and we will find out that, our music has reached them 10000 years ago before we could travel among the stars. Music does not wait for science, but goes first, someday in the distant future, we might be fidning out that when Johannes Kepler was trying to measure the orbits, Orlando di Lasso and his great contemporaries like Philippe de Monte were already manipulating the stars.


----------



## Guest

The delightful Sinfonia concertante and Hobo concert Heinz Holliger
Academy of st.Martin in the Fields Neville Marriner


----------



## Jos

Somei Satoh, violin cncerto. Streaming from YT.


----------



## Ariasexta

Silvestro di Ganassi dal Fontego(1490-c.1550)
Diego Ortiz（c.1510-1570）

Works for Viola da gamba.

Bettina Hoffmann: Violas da gamba. Label: Tactus

Delightful middle Renaissance music for viola da gamba, these works are heavingly influenced by contemporary secular vocal genres like chansons, frottola etc. Viola da gambas music is indeed very close to vocal music, the mellow sounds of viols are reminiscent of the sonority created by multiple vocal parts.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Don Carlo.*

Freni/ Carreras/ Baltsa/ Ghiaurov et al.

Herbert von Karajan conducting.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Verdi: Don Carlo.*
> 
> Freni/ Carreras/ Baltsa/ Ghiaurov et al.
> 
> Herbert von Karajan conducting.


A somewhat brutal recording.:tiphat:


----------



## Barbebleu

I started listening to this last night and had forgotten what a great Tosca this is. Colin Davis conducting, Caballe, Carreras, Wixell, all in fantastic vopice especially Caballe and Carreras. I had forgotten how good Carreras was in his pomp.


----------



## Granate

*Beethoven MEGA Challenge (8 Conductors) - S No.4*

*Beethoven
Symphony No.4 in B flat major, Op.60*

Personal note: I suddenly fell sick because of a stomach flu virus and I was unable to do any mental activity, and If I listened to music on bed, I would fall asleep, like I did with Szell and Abbado recordings. I listened once again to Szell, then. Now I am fully recovered, of course. The next day, an update blocked my computer for three days, and that is the reason I have been out for this time.

*Sergiu Celibidache, MPO, WC (1987 Live recording/2011 Issue Edition)*
_Another miss from Celibidache, like the quality depends more of the engineers than his talent_









Leonore: Overture, Op.72
*Cond. George Szell, ClO, RCA-Sony (1957/2004 Remastered Edition)*

_In the First Adagio - Allegro Vivace, I heard 1:38 minutes that were so ambient-like that Szell could be mistaken for a modern interpreter. The power of silence, strenght, god-like sound, ART, breathing every note. This leaves me perplexed, marking the Movement I with the first ***** out of ***** for a Classical track. Going on, the performance is excellent, but the expectation goes down after the monstruous I. *Please, give it a try.*_

*Cond. Claudio Abbado, BPO, DG (2001)*
_A standard version._









*Sergiu Celibidache, MPO, WC (1995 Live recording/2011 Issue Edition)*

_Splendid, magnificent sound and high-class playing. It should be in the top._









*Cond. Herbert von Karajan, PO, WC (1953/2014 Remastered Edition)*

_In M.I, the adagio is not really well recorded/remastered, but the Allegro Vivace ticks all the boxes. The Andante con moto is also surprisingly good. Very good level._









*Cond. Wilhelm Furtwängler, WPO, WC (1952/2011 Remastered Edition)*

_This one is also really good._

*Cond. Wilhelm Furtwängler, BPO, M&A (1943 Live recording / 1999 Remastered, 2012 Issue Edition)*
_The good news about this version is that it improves the EMI studio edition in conducting quality, not in sound of course, up to you._









*Cond. John Eliot Gardiner, OReR, Archiv-DG (1991)*

_Gardiner makes the symphony sound funny, mostly after the first Adagio. It is a gorgeous, unique interpretation._

*Cond. Paavo Järvi, DKPB, Sony-BMG (2007)*
_Not special at all. It is a pity it is becoming average._

*No.4 Results:*
1st: Szell ClO (8p)
2nd: Celibidache MPO 1995 (7p)
3rd: Gardiner OReR (6p)
4th: Karajan PO (5p)
5th: Furtwängler WPO (4p)
6th: Furtwängler BPO (3p)
7th: Abbado BPO (2p)
8nd: Celibidache MPO 1987 
9th: Järvi DKPB (1p)


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner*
Symphonies No.2, 4, 5 & 6
*Cond. Herbert von Karajan, BPO, DG (2008 Issue Edition)*
















Symphonies No.7 & No.8
*Cond. Herbert von Karajan, WPO, DG (1989)*









Symphony No.9
*Cond. Carlo Maria Giulini, WPO, DG (1989)*

_These afternoons of sadness without laptop were spent with delightful Bruckner symphonies. I feel tempted to do a challenge. 4th is not really good, 2nd and 5th ok, and from 6 to 9 are incredible._


----------



## Vinyl

I have never even heard about this one. 
Just put the needle down on side A, so don't ask what I think just yet... 









There are some truly beautiful moments here, and I like that the mass form didn't cause Rossini to hold back. I am sure it would be even better with a less "operatic" cast, if that makes sense.


----------



## Ingélou

Ariasexta said:


> View attachment 89265
> 
> Silvestro di Ganassi dal Fontego(1490-c.1550)
> Diego Ortiz（c.1510-1570）
> 
> Works for Viola da gamba.
> 
> Bettina Hoffmann: Violas da gamba. Label: Tactus
> 
> Delightful middle Renaissance music for viola da gamba, these works are heavingly influenced by contemporary secular vocal genres like chansons, frottola etc. Viola da gambas music is indeed very close to vocal music, the mellow sounds of viols are reminiscent of the sonority created by multiple vocal parts.


:tiphat: Lovely post - it reminded me how much I like Diego Ortiz. So I'm listening to his Recercadas with Jordi Savall & it's just *natural exquisite beauty*, like snow crystals, or a spike of lavender.


----------



## Atrahasis

*Allan Pettersson: Symphony No. 10 (1972)*
_Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Antal Doráti._


----------



## JACE

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana*


Thumbs up on that cover art.


----------



## Guest

JACE said:


> Thumbs up on that cover art.


Indeed ,Decca is famous for their fine cover art.


----------



## Guest

Mozart clarinet concerto Karl leister Academy of st. Martin in the Fields Neville Marriner.


----------



## realdealblues

*Antonio Vivaldi*

View attachment 89273

_
The Four Seasons_
*[Rec. 1982]*

Zubin Mehta/Israel Philharmonic
*Spring:* Isaac Stern
*Summer:* Pinchas Zukerman
*Autumn:* Shlomo Mintz
*Winter:* Itzhak Perlman

This has always been an interesting recording that is fun to compare the styles and tones of these great violinists. It's definitely not one of my overall favorite recordings of the work, but it was fun to revisit.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Ketelbey: In A Monastery Garden/Wedgwood Blue/In A Chinese Temple Garden/Sanctuary of the Heart/'Appy 'Ampstead/In a Persian Market/The Phantom Melody/Bells Across the Meadows/In the Mystic Land of Egypt New Symphony Orchestra of London/Robert Sharples

Ketelbey: The Ploughman Homeward Plods His Weary Way/A Passing Storm on a Summer Day/By the Blue Hawaiian Waters/In The Moonlight/With Honour Crowned New Symphony Orchestra/Stanford Robinson

A superb CD of Ketelbey's marvellous music. It's a good one to get if you've never heard it before, the performances are all idiomatic (not always the case these days with this sort of music) and as well as all the well known pieces there are a good sprinkling of lesser known works. One of these is a particular delight, "By the Blue Hawaiian Waters" with it's lovely melody played on the Hawaiian guitar, the tune sticks in your mind for hours after hearing it. You can pick the CD up on amazon for pennies, it's well worth it (and then a bit more!!)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 94 in G Major, 'Surprise' (Sir Colin Davis; Royal Concergebouw Orchestra).









Fresh and exuberant performance under the masterful guidance of the late Sir Colin Davis.  Excellent stuff. The 'Surprise' movement really does the trick.


----------



## Barbebleu

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 89275
> 
> 
> Ketelbey: In A Monastery Garden/Wedgwood Blue/In A Chinese Temple Garden/Sanctuary of the Heart/'Appy 'Ampstead/In a Persian Market/The Phantom Melody/Bells Across the Meadows/In the Mystic Land of Egypt New Symphony Orchestra of London/Robert Sharples
> 
> Ketelbey: The Ploughman Homeward Plods His Weary Way/A Passing Storm on a Summer Day/By the Blue Hawaiian Waters/In The Moonlight/With Honour Crowned New Symphony Orchestra/Stanford Robinson
> 
> A superb CD of Ketelbey's marvellous music. It's a good one to get of you've never heard it before, the performances are all idiomatic (not always the case these days with this sort of music) and as well as all the well known pieces are a good sprinkling of lesser known works. One of these is a particular delight, "By the Blue Hawaiian Waters" with it's lovely melody played on the Hawaiian guitar, the tune sticks in your mind for hours after hearing it. You can pick the CD up on amazon for pennies, it's well worth it (and then a bit more!!)


I was always partial to In A Persian Market. In fact I have a version played by the master of American Primitive Guitar, John Fahey.


----------



## hpowders

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 94 in G Major, 'Surprise' (Sir Colin Davis; Royal Concergebouw Orchestra).
> 
> View attachment 89276
> 
> 
> Fresh and exuberant performance under the masterful guidance of the late Sir Colin Davis.  Excellent stuff. The 'Surprise' movement really does the trick.


Yes. Sir Colin Davis/Concertgebouw are wonderful in the London symphonies.

After such a wonderful Paris set, I find the Bernstein/London set disappointingly mannered. What the heck happened?


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

hpowders said:


> Yes. Sir Colin Davis/Concertgebouw are wonderful in the London symphonies.
> 
> After such a wonderful Paris set, I find the Bernstein/London set disappointingly mannered. What the heck happened?


Hey hpowders, long time no talk . Perhaps Bernstein went Beethoven-style on them?


----------



## hpowders

Johann Strauss ll Waltzes
Chicago Symphony
Fritz Reiner

Gemütlich!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Barbebleu said:


> Have no fear, I am always listening. By way of example I was doing some painting in my spare room yesterday, skirting, lintels, doors etc. and iPod #1 was on shuffle and this is what I heard.


That's the spirit! :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 104 and 102*

I'm still dithering about getting the Bernstein Haydn symphonies, so I'm listening on Spotify.


----------



## Vinyl

Oh, man. This one:









Irresistible.


----------



## KenOC

John Adams, Scheherazade.2 (2014). An ambitious undertaking since it inevitably invites comparison with the original. It's a big work in four movements, almost 50 minutes, essentially a symphony-concerto for violin and orchestra.


----------



## jim prideaux

marvellous music, great recording......

Chung and the VPO performing Serenades by Dvorak.


----------



## Taggart

disc 28 of










Magic, magnificent and magisterial.


----------



## hpowders

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Hey hpowders, long time no talk . Perhaps Bernstein went Beethoven-style on them?


Thank you for the kind words, HBtC!! 

All of a sudden in the London set, the lilting minuets became slow like funeral dirges. The andantes became adagios.
Very disappointing after his incredible Paris set.
But thankfully, the C. Davis set is terrific!


----------



## hpowders

Taggart said:


> disc 38 of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic, magnificent and magisterial.


For me the equation is a simple metaphysical one:

Bach + organ = heaven.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I stumbled on a disc I had forgotten I had, an unusual purchase for me as it was a highlights disc. J.S. Bach's St Matthew Passion - Choruses & Arias performed by Karl Richter & the Munich Bach Orchestra & Choir, the Regensburg Cathedral Choir, Edith Mathis, Janet Baker, Peter Schrier, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau and Matti Salminen.

I don't usually get highlights discs as I end up regretting - for the most part - not getting the whole work. This disc was on offer looking at the receipt tucked up in the case. I have and enjoy Klemperer's and the Dunedin Consort's very contrasting interpretations but this disc makes a most compelling argument to consider a third full recording.

This is an incredible performance in both musical and recording qualities.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Havergal Brian, Symphony No. 11*

Actually, I haven't got past the first movement yet; I keep stopping there. The liner notes call it "one of most profound inspirations." It has a David Diamond feel to it, if that makes sense.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## hpowders

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Hey hpowders, long time no talk . Perhaps Bernstein went Beethoven-style on them?


You know, that could very well be. There is a definite Haydn-Beethoven link. Anyhow, for me, Bernstein didn't pull it off. Haydn should never be ponderous. That is a sin!!!


----------



## hpowders

Traverso said:


> J.S.Bach


Oh yessssss!!!!


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> Oh yessssss!!!!


I listen very much to organ lately ,the second and third recordings of Marie Claire Alain and Ton Koopman.Ii is very much to absorb but I love every minut of it.The recordings on French Silbermann organs,Ewald Kooiman ,Piet Kee on chandos
I wonder if you can say that you love Bach but don't want to listen to his organ pieces.:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, The Creation*

Enough dithering. I have a discount for Barnes and Noble, so this set is on the way.


----------



## Guest

80 minutes of superbly played and recorded blissful Beethoven. (Well, my bliss was interrupted when one of my cats got in my lap, started "kneading" my stomach, moved over and "kneaded" my left armpit, all while intermittently patting my face with one of her paws!)


----------



## KenOC

Bach's Goldberg Variations, Claudio Arrau. Recorded in 1942, this is a very good 2016 remaster.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Works by Weckmann, Froberger, Handel, Bach family etc.


----------



## Pugg

​
Chabrier: "Rhapsody: "Espana ""
New York Philharmonic (January 21, 1963 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)
Falla:"El Amor Brujo"
[Soloist] Marilyn Horne (Ms), New York Philharmonic,
"Celebration Fanfare"
New York Philharmonic
(November 29, 1976 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)
Falla:
"La vida breve - Interlude and Dances" (February 16, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center),
"El Sombrero de tres picos Suite No. 1" (November 23, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center),
" El Sombrero de tres picos Suite No. 2" (New York November 6, 1961),
"Ritual Fire Dance from "El Amor Brujo"" (February 16, 1965 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> A somewhat brutal recording.:tiphat:


I really hope Warner is going to do a remaster with a bit of better balance in sound effects.


----------



## Biwa

Edvard Grieg:

Peer Gynt Suites 1 & 2
4 Norwegian Dances

English Chamber Orchestra
Raymond Leppard (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart arias: Lucia Popp *


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler: Symphony No 9*
Leonard Bernstein conducting


----------



## deprofundis

Back to ars antiqua for me im lisening to Thibaut de Champagne :le chansoniers du roi and Phillippe le Chancelier of school of notre-dame.Than that about it, nice music i would wish to says something more but i lack in optimism tonight.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gounod: St Cecilia Mass*

Irmgard Seefried, Gerhard Stolze & Hermann Uhde

Czech Philharmonic Chorus & Orchestra, Igor Markevitch.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak: Rusalka, Op. 114
*

Renée Fleming (Rusalka), Ben Heppner (Prince), Dolora Zajick (Jezibaba), Eva Urbanová (Foreign Princess), Franz Hawalta (Water Goblin)

Kühn Mixed Choir, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Charles Mackerras.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn:*
Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1
Mstislav Rostropovich (cello)
English Chamber Orchestra, Benjamin Britten

Horn Concerto No. 1 in D major, Hob.VIId:3
Barry Tuckwell (horn)
Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner

Trumpet Concerto in E flat major, Hob. VIIe:1
Alan Stringer (trumpet)
Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner

Horn Concerto No. 2 in D major, Hob.VIId:4
Barry Tuckwell (horn)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## Pugg

​*Ludwig van Beethoven*; Diabelli Variations


----------



## Guest

Haydn Heiligmesse This music makes me happy from childhood on.


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann-1st Symphony and Overture, Scherzo and Finale performed by Gardiner and the ORR.......


----------



## Pugg

​_Aafje Heynis sings: Bach/ Handel/ Brahms._


----------



## Barbebleu

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mozart arias: Lucia Popp *


Yes, that's a good one Pugg.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 94 and 100*


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*

View attachment 89288


Symphony No. 7 in A Major, Op. 92
*[Rec. 1963]*
Leonore Overture No. 3, Op. 72A
Egmont Overture, Op. 84
Consecration Of The House Overture, Op. 124
*[Rec. 1962]*

*Antal Dorti/London Symphony Orchestra*

One of the best!


----------



## Vasks

*Mercadante - Overture to "Gli Sciti" (Frontalini/Bongiovanni)
Bossi - Concerto for Organ and Orchestra (Sacchetti/Bongiovanni) *


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 100*

Colin Davis is precise, but Bernstein is freewheeling. The minuet sounds like he's swinging his partner around the room; it's less minuet and more Apache dance. But it's kind of fun, really.


----------



## Pugg

Mozart: Don Giovanni & Die Entführung for Wind Ensemble 
Rossini: Overtures (Il barbiere di Siviglia & L'italiana in Algeri)
Netherlands Wind Ensemble


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dowland Lute Music*

Dowland had such ridiculous names for his pieces: "Mrs. Winter's Jump, Mrs. White's Thing, Mrs. White's Nothing." You would think these titles are the precursors to jazz titles. Anyway, personally, I think Paul O'Dette is the bee's knees when it comes to Dowland.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Nabucco
*
Tito Gobbi (Nabucco), Elena Souliotis (Abigaille), Carlo Cava (Zaccaria), Bruno Prevedi (Ismaele), Dora Carral (Fenena), Giovanni Foiani (Gran Sacerdote), Walter Kräutler (Abdallo), Anna D'Auria (Anna)

Vienna Opera Orchestra & Chorus, Lamberto Gardelli.

Recorded in 1965


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Waldstein Sonata*

Annie Fischer always rings my chimes when it comes to Beethoven.


----------



## Guest

J.S Bach


----------



## Barbebleu

Pugg said:


> If you have a spare moment, try this one:
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Chandos/CHAN8443


Got this now Pugg. I'll listen to it at the weekend.


----------



## Andolink

*Gustav Mahler*: _Symphony No. 6 in A minor_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Requiem*

I'm always bowled over when Karel Ancerl conducts, and this one is no exception.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Rameau*, recorded 2003, 1992, 1953.


----------



## Barbebleu

Manxfeeder said:


> *Dowland Lute Music*
> 
> Dowland had such ridiculous names for his pieces: "Mrs. Winter's Jump, Mrs. White's Thing, Mrs. White's Nothing." You would think these titles are the precursors to jazz titles. Anyway, personally, I think Paul O'Dette is the bee's knees when it comes to Dowland.


Won't disagree but Julian Bream led the way.


----------



## Barbebleu

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Waldstein Sonata*
> 
> Annie Fischer always rings my chimes when it comes to Beethoven.
> 
> View attachment 89290


That's a great set. I just finished it a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Guest

If one likes to listen please do. This is an beautiful choral derived from an old church song


----------



## Merl

realdealblues said:


> *Ludwig Van Beethoven*
> 
> View attachment 89288
> 
> 
> Symphony No. 7 in A Major, Op. 92
> *[Rec. 1963]*
> Leonore Overture No. 3, Op. 72A
> Egmont Overture, Op. 84
> Consecration Of The House Overture, Op. 124
> *[Rec. 1962]*
> 
> *Antal Dorti/London Symphony Orchestra*
> 
> One of the best!


Excellent account. Dorati's 5 & 6 with the LSO are similarly impressive.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​
> Haydn: Arianna a Naxos, cantata, Hob.XXVIb/2
> 
> Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna 'Lasciatemi morire'
> 
> Rossini: Giovanna d'Arco
> 
> Vivaldi: Cantata RV675 'Piango, gemo, sospiro'
> 
> *Tereza Berganza *(mezzo-soprano)
> 
> English Chamber Orchestra, Marcello Viotti


*Marcello Viotti* R.I.P. :angel:

https://www.theguardian.com/news/2005/feb/18/guardianobituaries.artsobituaries


----------



## Guest

J.S. bach Inventionen & Sinfonien


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Piano Trio (1854 version)*

Joshua Bell, Steven Isserlis, Jeremy Denk.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

J.S. Bach: Partitas 1-6 Joerg Demus

The six Bach Partitas, beautifully played by Joerg Demus, what a splendid way to pass an evening.........


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Double Concerto*

At last, this piece is finally clicking.

Joshua Bell and Steven Isserlis with the Academy of St. Maritn in the Fields.


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> *Haydn, Quartet Opus 20, No. 1*
> 
> I was at Fresh Market with my wife, where they play chamber music on the intercom. I noticed when Haydn was playing, anything my wife asked me, I agreed with. We came home with some strange things which I can't pronounce. I think she's found my weakness.
> 
> View attachment 88985


You got off light, Manx. Mine chose a Lancel hand bag.


----------



## Vaneyes

Weston said:


> *Haydn: Sonata in B Minor, Hob. XVI:32 *
> Gilbert Kalish, piano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haydn piano sonatas are a weird amalgam of D. Scarlatti and Beethoven. This one is heavier than most. The first movement flits between awesome seriousness and frivolity. How Haydn makes this work I'll never understand. Movement 3 then pulls out all the stops, goes for the jugular and abandons any semblance of restraint. Amazing! Amazing! Amazing!
> 
> *Bruch: Eight Pieces, Op. 83*
> The American Chamber Players
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking it down a notch. Okay, quite a few notches. I think I got my full eight hours of sleep tonight just during the first six of these pieces. I don't recall the last time I heard such a profoundly unmoving, uninspiring, unadventurous series of sounds strung together -- nor am I likely to recall this time. Sorry to any avid Bruch fans out there.
> 
> *Beethoven: Sonata For Piano And Violin Op. 30 No. 3 In G Major*
> Ralph Holmes, violin (Stradivarius); Richard Burnet, fortepiano (Graf)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I'm really feeling harsh tonight! Even this Beethoven work is a little drab for me. I like the sound of the Graf piano, having an oddly marimba-like tone at times, but the Stradivarius is no big deal. I'd far rather hear the warm tones of the set of these violin sonatas performed by Pamela Frank and father. The 3rd movement does have a lot of passion here, so it's not a total loss.
> 
> *Sorry for the negative reviews.* Haydn was the definite highlight of the evening.


Thanks always to everyone for their reviews, negative or otherwise. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Weston said:


> *Balada: Sinfonia en Negro - Monenaje a Martin Luther King (Symphony No. 1)*
> Enrique Garcia Asensio / Orquesta Sinfonica de la Radio TV Espanola
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love this work even more were it not for the overindulgence in exotic percussion that became so ubiquitous in 20th century music it is no longer exotic. We have some great tone clusters interrupted by snaps, slaps, pops, clip-clops and seemingly non-rhythmic whacks.
> 
> Once I was past the worst of these I really enjoyed the piece. Some of it is *quite* amazing. The instrument timbres become so strange at one point I felt I heard someone in the room with me saying my name just behind my shoulder -- and I live alone. It thoroughly freaked me out! But then the phrase came around again and it's some kind of articulated muted trumpet combined with other instruments. Wow factor=5 stars. Minus 1 star for the clippy-clop whack slap excesses early on. Check it out if you like Turangalîla-Symphonie but much more serious in its many moods.
> 
> ....


Re percussion and other works, one of Naxos' excellent Balada series. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1983, 1961, 1987.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1958, 1971.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1973 - '75.


----------



## pmsummer

JOSQUIN
_Missa Hercules Dux Ferrariae / Motets_
*Josquin Desprez*
The Hilliard Ensemble
Paul Hillier - director
_
Erato Veritas x2_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Sibelius' Fourth Symphony performed by Karajan & the Berliner Philharmoniker from his 1960's set of Sibelius recordings on DG.


----------



## Heliogabo

Vaneyes said:


> *Rameau*, recorded 2003, 1992, 1953.


Three superior Rameau's recordings. Great taste. :tiphat:


----------



## Atrahasis

Aram *Khachaturian *- *Symphony No.3 *"Symphony--Poem" (1947)
_BBC Philharmonic, Fedor Glushchenko
_

Sheer power!


----------



## nightscape

This week has been *Chopin*'d

Noctures (Freire)










Preludes (Tharaud)










Etudes (Perahia)










Valses (Tharaud)










Sonatas, Ballades, Scherzos (Primakov)


----------



## nightscape

and...

Polonaises (Ohlsson)










Mazurkas (Barbosa)










Concerto No. 1 and No. 2 (Argerich/Dutoit/Montreal)










Fantasy on Polish Airs in A major (Shebanova/Wojciechowski/Polish Sinfonia)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann:*
Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54
Introduction & Allegro appassionato in G major, Op. 92
Introduction and Allegro Op. 134

Jan Lisiecki (piano)

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1983, 1961, 1987.


I really love this disc.


----------



## Pugg

nightscape said:


> This week has been *Chopin*'d
> 
> Preludes (Tharaud)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valses (Tharaud)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonatas, Ballades, Scherzos (Primakov)


WOW: Tharaud and Primakov, sublime playing.
Nothing wrong with the others.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Siegfried Wagner: Overtures .*


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'*

Isobel Buchanan (soprano), Mira Zakai (contralto)

Chicago Symphony Chorus, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Georg Solti


----------



## Pugg

​*
Dvorak; Symphony No. 9*
L.S.O. István Kertész


----------



## Pugg

​
*Boito: Mefistofele*

Tebaldi/ Del Monaco/ Seipi.

1958 recording (Tullio Serafin)


----------



## Granate

*Beethoven MEGA Challenge (8 Conductors) - S No.5*

*Beethoven
Symphony No.5 in C minor, Op.67*

*John Barbirolli, HO, BBC Legends (1966 Live recording/2006 Issue Edition)*
_The iconic first movement is conducted with the personality that Barbirolli often gives to the audiences, but the rest is more or less a similar style to any other top conductor._









*Cond. George Szell, ClO, RCA-Sony (1963/2004 Remastered Edition)*

_Almost exactly like the Barbirolli performance, but in superb stereo. The first and fourth movements are of course the best. I am still waiting for that balanced performance._









*Cond. Claudio Abbado, BPO, DG (2001)*

_Solid interpretation for a big Berliner. The great improvement is out of the first movement, which balances the whole symphony._

*Sergiu Celibidache, MPO, WC (1995 Live recording/2011 Issue Edition)*
_It's dissapointng to listen to such a slow Beethoven. This worked in Eroica, but this goes too far. A good point is to hear Celibidache shout at the third Allegro._

*Cond. Herbert von Karajan, PO, WC (1952/2014 Remastered Edition)*
_Balanced and powerful fifth, one of the best to hear in mono._

*Cond. Wilhelm Furtwängler, WPO, WC (1954/2011 Remastered Edition)*
_A personal statement, but easily achievable by others._

*Cond. Wilhelm Furtwängler, BPO, M&A (1943 Live recording / 1999 Remastered, 2012 Issue Edition)*
_This live is better than the EMI studio, but still does not tick all the boxes._









*Cond. John Eliot Gardiner, OReR, Archiv-DG (1994 Live at Palau de la Música, Barcelona)*

_A whole different world from the other versions, sharper sounds and thrill. But one to keep? Probably, in combination with a modern version_









*Cond. Paavo Järvi, DKPB, Sony-BMG (2008)*

_The first movement is surprisingly unique, I would say daring. And the Andante con moto raises the timpani to new levels, at the front. The two last movements are not so brilliant. Finally, on the first album of the cycle, we can hear the sense of discovery done by Järvi._









*Cond. Klaus Tennstedt, LPO, BBC Legends (1990 Live at Royal Albert Hall / 1996 Remastered Issue Edition)*

_Finally, the best interpretation so far of the No.5. A big string orchestra on point and reaching the balance in the rest of the movements. Not perfect but a worthy winner._

*No.4 Results:*
1st: Tennstedt LPO (8p)
2nd: Järvi DKPB (7p)
3rd: Abbado BPO (6p)
4th: Gardiner OReR (5p)
5th: Szell ClO (4p)
6th: Barbirolli HO 
7th: Karajan PO (3p)
8th: Furtwängler BPO (2p)
9nd: Furtwängler WPO 
10th: Celibidache MPO (1p)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi per due.*
Angela Gheorghiu/ Roberto Alagna.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

​
Brahms: Piano Concerto No.2 in B Flat
Schumann: Fantasie, Op.17


----------



## Vasks

_Newly acquired disc gets a first play_


----------



## Atrahasis

*Schubert *-* Piano Sonata in A major, D. 959 Second Movement* (Andantino) 
_Alfred Brendel_


----------



## realdealblues

*Antonio Vivaldi*

View attachment 89298


_The Four Seasons_
*[Rec. 1976]*

*Itzhak Perlman/London Philharmonic Orchestra

*Haven't heard this one in several years. Still as I remember it with wonderful playing by Perlman. I've got over 50 recordings of this work but I'm still searching for the elusive absolute favorite.


----------



## Guest

Nice recording


----------



## tortkis

Carl Stone: Electronic Music from the Seventies and Eighties









Sukothai (1977) - A sample from Henry Purcell's Rondo from Adbelazar, building in multiples to 1024 layers
Shing Kee (1986)
Dong Il Jang (1982) - Piece for digital delay/harmonizer and vinyl records
Shibucho (1984) - Piece utilizing samples from Motown recordings
Kuk Il Kwan (1981)
LIM (1974) - Piece for tape
Chao Praya (1973)
Unthaitled (1978)

# descriptions from Wikipedia

Wonderful art of sampling and transformations. Most of these works have been unreleased.


----------



## Pugg

​
Berg: Lyric Suite - for soprano and string quartet

Wellesz:Sonnets For Elizabeth Barrett Browning, Op. 52

Zeisl: Komm, süsser Tod

arranged for soprano and string quartet by J. Peter Koene

_Renée Fleming_ (soprano)

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## George O

George Enescu (1881-1955): Quintet for piano, two violins, viola, and cello in A minor, op. 29

Yvonne Piedemonte-Prelipcean, piano
Voces String Quartet:
Bujor Prelipcean, first violin
Anton Diaconu, second violin
Gheorghe Haag, viola
Dan Prelipcean, cello

on Electrecord (Romania), from 1981

5 stars


----------



## Pugg

​*Scarlatti sonatas.
Evgeny Sudbin. *


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Traverso said:


> Nice recording


Ooh! I've always been meaning to try this disc out (the demos online seem very promising, and I do lover my Frobergers and Fischers), but due to its lack of immediate availability online, I've never got around to it. How do you like it?


----------



## Guest

The beautiful orgel büchlein BWV 599-644. Dreifaltigkeitsorgel Ottobeuren Ton Koopman


----------



## Guest

bioluminescentsquid said:


> Ooh! I've always been meaning to try this disc out (the demos online seem very promising, and I do lover my Frobergers and Fischers), but due to its lack of immediate availability online, I've never got around to it. How do you like it?


I bought it quite cheap (dodax) and it is a very fine disc.Her playing is not the last word. The Muffat piece the Toccata prima is played well but I have a lp recording played by Leonhardt that is still not available on cd and wich is much finer (imo).The piece from Fischer I heard finer played by Christie on the harpsichord.
I heard it only once and it is a good disc after all with very good sonics.If you have good loudspeakers you can hear very low frequenties ,low but almost inaudible but it is there!
I should say ,go for it,it is a real bargain and my reservations are not severe.:tiphat:


----------



## D Smith

Turina: Trios Nos. 1 and 2. Beaux Arts. Lush and romantic. Beaux Arts does their usual brilliant job. I'll be nominating Turina next round in the Piano Trios list. Recommended.


----------



## Pugg

​*Previn: A Streetcar Named Desire*

Renee Fleming, Rodney Gilfry, elizabeth Futral, Anthony Dean Griffey, Judith Forst, Matthew Lord, Jeffery Lenta, Josepha Gayer

Orchestra of the San Francisco Opera, Andre Previn.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1992, 1957 - '80.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach chorale partitas vol.11


----------



## George O

Emer Buckley: Recital / Clavecin

William Croft (1678-1727): Suite en do mineur

Gaspard le Roux (circa 1660-1707): Suite en Fa majeur

Michelangelo Rossi (circa 1601/1602-1656): Toccata Settima

Johann Jakob Froberger (1616-1667): Suite in Re majeur

Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750): Fantasie Chromatique et Fugue

Emer Buckley, harpsichord

on Harmonia Mundi (France), from 1978

5 stars


----------



## deprofundis

I bought four naxos
*Portuguese polyphony *(ars nova lead by Bo Holten) my favorite pick so far
*Renaissance Masterpieces *(Oxford Camerate lead by Jeremy Summerly) interresting but im afraid i already have some works on other cds.
*Psaume de la réforme* (ensemble claude goudimel lead by Christine Morel) i needed a Goudimel cd at least than voila!
*Das Gansebuch* (german musical chants) i took a chance here, since i said and bash the german before baroque and said 
or assumed they were a tad lame in the early years, now i have medieval german music so i can ear it for myself
and be more fair. And that about it folks i want to add that recently i visit TC hand s*** load of pop ups appear out of the blue i hope this incidents wont happen again, you pal deprofundis.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Chopin: Piano Concerto No.1 in E Minor, Op.11 Moriz Rosenthal/Berlin State Opera Orchestra/Frieder Weissmann
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody No.2/Liebestraume No.3
Chopin: Berceuse, Op.57/Waltz in A-flat, Op.42/Nocturne in E-flat, Op.9 No.2/Mazurka in A-flat, Op.50 No.2/Etudes, Op.10 No.5 "Black Key", Op.25 No.2/Nouvelle Etude No.3
Chopin-Liszt-Rosenthal: Chants Polonaise No.1 "The Maiden's Wish"
Rosenthal: New Carnaval de Vienne (on themes by Johann Strauss II) Moriz Rosenthal

Arne: Harpsichord Concerto No.5 in G Minor/Sonata No.1 in F/Overture No.1 in E Minor
C.P.E. Bach: Symphony No.2 in B-flat/Variations on Folies d'Espagne/Concerto in C Minor George Malcolm/Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields/Neville Marriner

Bach-Busoni: Chaconne in D Minor
Beethoven: Bagatelle in G Minor, Op.119 No.1
Schubert: Impromptu in A-flat, D.899 No.4
Chopin: Mazurka in F Minor, Op.7 No.3/Waltz in E-flat, Op.18/Nocturne in D-flat, Op.27 No.2/Ballades 2 and 3
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody No.13/"Faust" Waltz (after Gounod)
Saint-Saens-Godowsky: The Swan
Lyadov: A Musical Snuffbox, Op.32
Rachmaninoff: Preludes, in B-flat and G Minor, Op.23 Nos. 2 and 5
Gershwin: Three Preludes
Poulenc: Toccata from "Trois Pieces"
Chasins: Three Chinese Pieces Shura Cherkassky
Litolff: Scherzo from Concerto Symphonique No.4, Op.102 Shura Cherkassky/BBC Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

A real trio of treats!! The disc I played from APR's set of Moriz Rosenthal's complete recordings is superb, great transfers by Ward Marston, and playing from another age. Rosenthal was one of the finest pupils of Liszt, and his recordings are generally of a very high standard (there were a few made when he was past his best, though even they have their flashes of greatness), he plays an improvised cadenza to the Hungarian Rhapsody (Liszt expected this, it's indicated in the score, and most of the older generation put a few bars in before the final run up the piano, of a later generation, Marc-Andre Hamelin has written a superb cadenza), and the Chopin pieces are second to none. His own fantasy on themes by Johann Strauss II is great fun, Strauss himself admired Rosenthal's arrangements of his works. This set is well worth the modest asking price and those of us who are fascinated by the history of performances on the piano are once again soundly indebted to APR (most of these recordings are extremely rare.)
Then a smashing disc combining the brilliant and always enjoyable harpsichord playing of George Malcolm, with that of the wonderful orchestra founded and conducted by the much lamented Sir Neville Marriner. Each side has a solo piece sandwiched between pieces with the orchestra, it works well and I loved every minute of it. Malcolm was a giant of the harpsichord.
Finally a magnificent double CD set of recordings made by Shura Cherkassky for HMV 1956-58. Today is the anniversary of Cherkassky's birth (1909) and this set gives you a decent idea of the breadth of his musical tastes. He was one of the most unique artists that it has ever been my privilege to hear. You literally never knew quite what he would do next, generally speaking he was at his mercurial best before an audience, but all the recordings on this set are extremely enjoyable, and I don't think I've ever heard a more cleanly articulated, nor faster paced and exciting performance of the much recorded Litolff Scherzo. A real treat.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Wood

LISZT: A Faust Symphony


----------



## Granate

*Mahler*
Symphony No.9
*Cond. Bruno Maderna, BBC SO, BBC Legends (1971 Live recording at Royal Festival Hall / 2006 Issue Edition)*









*Beethoven*
Piano Concerto No.5 "Emperor" in E flat major, Op.73
Fantasy for Piano, Chorus and Orchestra in C minor, Op.80
*Sol. Maurizio Pollini
Cond. Karl Böhm (PC); Claudio Abbado (Fn); WPO, DG (1978/1988)*









_The Mahler No.9 by Maderna is not bad for a live performance, but the dodgy sound throws it to the trash (I have already listened to many more and better recorded versions). The Emperor concerto is wonderful, like another symphony. The duo Pollini/Böhm was reccomended to me and it was worth it. The Choral fantasy does not seem to be such an exciting work._


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

One of my favorite singers... and _Les Nuits d'Été_is undoubtedly one of my favorite works of music.


----------



## Heliogabo

I´ve been digging a lot this set these days:










Beautiful music, delightful playing, great sound. Do we need more?


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## ldiat




----------



## hpowders

Sibelius Violin Concerto
Hilary Hahn
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Esa-Pekka Salonen

For those who find the two Jascha Heifetz versions of this magnificent concerto a bit too fast and a touch cold, this Hilary Hahn interpretation just may be the perfect antidote! It is for me!!


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Traverso said:


> I bought it quite cheap (dodax) and it is a very fine disc.Her playing is not the last word. The Muffat piece the Toccata prima is played well but I have a lp recording played by Leonhardt that is still not available on cd and wich is much finer (imo).The piece from Fischer I heard finer played by Christie on the harpsichord.
> I heard it only once and it is a good disc after all with very good sonics.If you have good loudspeakers you can hear very low frequenties ,low but almost inaudible but it is there!
> I should say ,go for it,it is a real bargain and my reservations are not severe.:tiphat:


Your post reminded me of this disc, which I'm listening to now:









It probably has the most beautiful version of Fischer's Chaconne from Euterpe that I've heard.


----------



## Pugg

​
*V.Herbert: Serenades .*
Sebastian Tewinkel conducting.


----------



## Pugg

Heliogabo said:


> I´ve been digging a lot this set these days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful music, delightful playing, great sound. Do we need more?


Good health is also nice, but you are right, good choice.


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Symphony No. 2 in D Major, Op.36
_The Cleveland Orchestra
George Szell_


----------



## Pugg

​
Rachmaninoff - Concerto No. 3


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

For the Saturday symphony tradition:

​
*Mahler*: Das Lied von der Erde

Ludwig/ Wunderlich/ Klemperer


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini*; String sonatas ( disc 1)

I Musici.


----------



## Haydn man

To start my Saturday morning


----------



## Pugg

​*Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony *
Riccardo Muti conducting.


----------



## James Mann

Pugg said:


> ​*Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony *
> Riccardo Muti conducting.


A fine album Pugg! :tiphat:


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

Brahms' Piano Quartet in G Minor


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart: La clemenza di Tito, K621
*
Werner Krenn (Tito), Teresa Berganza (Sesto), Maria Casula (Vitellia), Lucia Popp (Servilia), Brigitte Fassbaender (Annio) & Tugomir Franc (Publio)

Wiener Staatsopernorchester & Wiener Staatsoperchor, István Kertész.

(Recorded: Sofiensaal, Vienna, May/June 1967)


----------



## Haydn man

A first listen to this from my new Decca Analogue Years box set


----------



## Merl

This one woke me up, on the way to the shop for a loaf. Love it.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Bainton: String Quartet in A
Clifford: String Quartet in D The Locrian Ensemble

Two excellent string quartets from the first half of the 20th century. The Bainton dates from 1915, and was written whilst he was held prisoner in Germany, he'd been on tour there when the war broke out and spent the duration interned, probably the best place to be!! It's an enjoyable, if not (to my ears), especially original work. The work by Hubert Clifford, from 1935, seems to come far more from the heart, starting almost Debussy like and then going off apace into its own world. There's a lovely, moving, slow movement then after a delightful scherzo, there's a real dancelike element to the finale, I love it!! I bought this disc after growing to love Clifford's Serenade for Strings, which is a fill-up on Dutton's excellent CD of the orchestral works of Julius Harrison, and this quartet is every bit as enjoyable.


----------



## Pugg

*Brand new.*

​
*Transcendental: Daniil Trifonov plays Franz Liszt
*
Liszt:
Transcendental Studies, S139 Nos. 1-12
Two Concert Studies, S145/R6: Gnomenreigen; Waldesrauschen
Three Concert Studies, S144/R5: Un lamento; La leggierezza; Un sospiro
Grandes Études de Paganini (6), S. 141

_Daniil Trifonov (piano)_
Starting with disk 1 from double CD set.


----------



## Pugg

​
Rachmaninoff - Concerto No. 2


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 93*

I'm halfway into this. The second movement is especially lovely.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus/ two motes
*
Teresa Berganza .
E.C.O / Antoni Ros Marba.


----------



## Vronsky

*Stravinsky: Petrouchka (Les Siècles & François-Xavier Roth)*










Igor Stravinsky: Petrouchka (Version 1911)

Les Siècles *·* François-Xavier Roth


----------



## Andolink

*Johannes Brahms*: _Violin Sonata No. 1 in G major, Op. 78_










The HIP aspects of this recording such as the especially the luscious sounding 1870 Streicher fortepiano and the sparing use of violin vibrato (with a properly gut strung reproduction of a period violin), together with the beautifully refined performances and perfect sound engineering make this disc rather stunning.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart: Double concertos*.
Lucas and Arthur Jussen.
Sir Neville Marriner last recording.


----------



## Guest

My favorite Mahler symphonie


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Double Concerto*

Joshua Bell and the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.

Woo-hoo, this piece has finally clicked! Brahms is always hard to get the first couple times, but he always has earworms that stick in my head, and they're firmly entrenched, so now I'm getting into it.


----------



## Vinyl

Frank Martin: Messe für Doppelchor. 

This is wonderful music and a first rate performance, and the recordings and pressings by Swedish label Proprius are MILES above anyone else, it seems. When I close my eyes, I'm right there in Johanneskyrkan in Stockholm. 

I wasn't going to buy any more music for a while, but I'm certainly going to be on the lookout for Proprius releases. Wow.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler: Symphony 7 (Abbado); Debussy: 3 Sonatas and Syrinx (Grumiaux etc.); Rachmaninov: Etudes-tableux opp. 33 & 39 (Angelich)


----------



## hpowders

Manxfeeder said:


> *Haydn, Symphony No. 93*
> 
> I'm halfway into this. The second movement is especially lovely.
> 
> View attachment 89316


The George Szell/Cleveland Orchestra set of the first six of Haydn's London Symphonies is priceless.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner: Overtures and preludes.
Antal Dorati.*


----------



## Vasks

*Volkmann - Overture to Shakespeare's Tragedy "Richard III" (Albert/cpo)
Brahms - Piano Trio #1 (Borodin/Chandos)*


----------



## Ariasexta

Claude Le Jeune(1528-1600) :Meslanges - Chansons & Fantaisies de violes

Ensemble Clement Janequin et Ensemble Les Elements. Label: Harmonia Mundi

Thoghts after listening: How lucky we have a majority part of this composers oeuvres survived! Thank God. 

Somehow I feel the instrumental and vocal music of Le Jeune is similar to that of William Byrd, silky weaven voices, sweet and exquisite texture, like tasting the top quality chocolates.


----------



## Guest

Just for the fun the same symphony but now with to more electrifying Kemperer.


----------



## Guest

I'm traveling, so I'm a prisoner of Sirius XM! So far, I've heard some good music: Mahler's 6th (Abbado), Schumann's Piano Concerto (Kissin/Davis), Debussy Sonata for Flute, Harp & Viola (Athena Ensemble) Schoenberg's Chamber Symphony (Live from Lincoln Center) and dozens of pieces that I don't recall!


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach glad to be back with the organ again at least for a week to come.And after that more organ,Buxtehude.


----------



## hpowders

Arnold Schoenberg Violin Concerto

Hilary Hahn

Swedish Radio Symphony

Esa-Pekka Salonen

Convincing evidence that Hilary Hahn is today's pre-eminent violinist.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2012, 1973/4, 2014/5.


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony: Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde. Ferrier/Patzak/Walter/VPO. This recording is a classic for a reason. Ferrier is just stunningly good, especially in Der Abscheid. Pathak gives a spirited performance, though he sounds a little thin in places. Walter's conducting feels exactly right to me, and the recording sounds remarkably good for being from the early 50's. Highly recommended.


----------



## JACE

*Brahms: Piano Sonata No. 3; Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 / André Laplante (Analekta Fleur de Lys)*
I've listened to this several times yesterday and today. Excellent!


----------



## Vaneyes

For Saturday Symphony listening, and Mahlerian (CL 2012 - '16). :tiphat::tiphat:


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Mendelssohn: Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso, Op.14
Schubert: Piano Sonata in A, D.959
Schumann: Carnaval, Op.9
Tchaikovsky-Rachmaninoff: Cradle Song in A-flat Minor, Op.16 No.1
Schumann-Tausig: Der Kontrabandiste, Op.74 No.10 Shura Cherkassky

Chopin: Ballades 1-4
Liszt: Tarantella from "Venezia e Napoli"/Liebestraume No.3/Reminiscences of Mozart's "Don Giovanni"
Albeniz-Godowsky: Tango
Chopin: Waltz in A-flat, Op.42
Mana-Zucca: Zouaves Drill Shura Cherkassky

Two Cherkassky recitals as a further celebration of his birthday yesterday (not that I need any second urging to listen to him!!) The first given at the Queen Elizabeth Hall on 1st November, 1970, and issued on BBC Legends, it is a superb example of his art, and his singing tone in the slow movement of the Schubert Sonata is positively ravishing. Schumann's Carnaval suits him down to the ground of course, and the way he varies precisely what he brings to the fore on the various repeats is spellbinding. The second recital was given at the BBC's Pebble Mill Studio in Birmingham on 27th May, 1983. I was there in the audience, and my sister recorded it for me at home. The announcers still wore evening dress then!! It's another stunning recital, the Liszt Tarentella I'm particularly glad to have, as not only is it the finest performance that I have of it, but there's never been (so far as I am aware) a commercial issue of Cherkassky playing this, which he does with fire and bravura in the outer sections and a heartwarming tenderness in the lovely Neapolitan melody that forms the centre of the work. All in all it's thoroughly lovely to be able to sit through and enjoy something that you were present at thirty-three years after the event in question!!


----------



## JACE

*Schubert: Winterreise / Fassbaender, Reimann (EMI Classics)*
Fassbaender's voice is gorgeous -- so expressive!


----------



## Merl




----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to *Renaissance Masterpieces* on naxos rooster,conducted by none other than mister Jeremy Summerly on this cd it featured a rendition of Ockeghem Intemerata dei mater that is better than the version of Bo Holten on the same label on the cd of Ockeghem requiem and missa prolationum, you get a longer motet that last longer and sound better.Than the selection of masterpieces
is rad you will get : Ockeghem(like a mention), a piece attrib. Josquin Desprez, Cristobal de Morales, Jean Lhéritier, Philipe Rogier, Jacob Clemens. Palestrina, Lassus, Thomas louis de Victoria, William Byrd and king Joao Iv of portugal.What a program lady and gentelmens. I absolutly love this cd so far.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart's Piano Trio in E K542 performed by the Beaux Arts Trio. An excellent way to unwind at the of a lousy shift.


----------



## Vronsky

*Belle Époque: Music for string quartet by Debussy, Milhaud, Menu (Galatea Quartet)*










Belle Époque: Music for string quartet by Debussy, Milhaud, Menu
Darius Milhaud: Quatour à cordes No. 1, Op. 5
Claude Debussy: Quatour à cordes, Op. 10
Pierre Menu: Sonatine pour Quatour à cordes
Galatea Quartet


----------



## hpowders

Arnold Schoenberg Piano Concerto

Mitsuko Uchida

Cleveland Orchestra

Pierre Boulez

Hauntingly beautiful.

Terrific collaboration.

I greatly miss Pierre Boulez!


----------



## Blancrocher

Scarlatti: Sonatas (Sudbin); Haydn: Piano Trios (BAT); Haydn: Last 3 String Quartets (L'Archibudelli)


----------



## hpowders

Blancrocher said:


> Scarlatti: Sonatas (Sudbin); Haydn: Piano Trios (BAT); Haydn: Last 3 String Quartets (L'Archibudelli)


The guy in the middle is on our one dollar bill!!!


----------



## Guest

what a coincidence I just took this music from the shelves Hob.20,21,22,23


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 82.*

The Bernstein set just came in. I'm comparing this to Karajan. So far, my conclusion is, one sounds like Bernstein and the other sounds like Karajan. And so far, I like them both. This is going to be a fun week.


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich's 10th String Quartet, one of my favorites, from the new 2016 Brodsky cycle. Their previous cycle was recorded in 1989, released I think in 1992. Tremendous playing in this new cycle!


----------



## opus55

Frøhlich: Symphony in E-Flat
_Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra
Christopher Hogwood_


----------



## JACE

This week's Saturday Symphony:










Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde / Janet Baker, Waldemar Kmentt, Rafael Kubelik, Bavarian RSO (Audite)


----------



## Weston

Ingélou said:


> *The Eroica. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes TC makes me feel that *the big ones* are too *obvious* for a cool person to listen to.
> But today I *rebelled* & listened to this for the first time since my teens.
> And it is *inescapably amazing*.
> *A Lion.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *'And of all the wild beasts in the field,
> The lion shall be king.' *
> _(Child Ballad 55, The Carnal & the Crane)_
> 
> If Beethoven had died as a baby, would it not have changed the Timeline, a la Star Trek, & this modern world would not exist.
> *50 years later*, I still find him *magnificent!*


This post made me smile and feel warm inside. It's always a fantastic pleasure when someone shares the same feelings I have and puts them into words so convincingly.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

:tiphat:


----------



## Weston

*Grand Piano*

*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 27 in E minor, Op. 90*
Andras Schiff, piano










Who says Beethoven is lousy at melody? Not me. This sonata feels a little incomplete, not for its only two movements, but for its understated ending. Beethoven borrowed a little something out of Haydn's bag of tricks as this leaves me wanting more.

*Medtner: Fair Tales
Fairy Tale in E Flat major Op.26 No.2
Fairy Tale in F minor (Ophelia's Song) Op.14 No.1
Fairy Tale in E minor (March of the Paladin) Op.14 No.2
Fairy Tale in G major Op.9 No.3
Fairy Tale in D minor
Fairy Tale in C Sharp minor Op.35 No.4
*Hamish Milne, piano










These are superb romantic pieces while they are playing but oddly leave little lasting impression. I was keen on collecting the entire series, partly due to the stylish cover art, but it's on the back burner for now. The Fairy Tale in E minor is fascinating as it offers what sound to me as "almost" or "faux" modulations that never quite materialize. Tantalizing.

*Brahms: Piano Sonata No. 3 in F minor, Op. 5*
Gerhard Oppitz, piano










The evening's behemoth (and following JACE's lead from earlier today purely by coincidence). This version is more dramatic than my other version, Idil Biret's Naxos recording. I may actually prefer her more majestic approach. This is excellent too though.

Working a lot of overtime, I hadn't had time to sit down and listen in earnest, or catch up on this thread in a while. So this has been a rewarding evening.


----------



## starthrower

Two hours of David Chesky on the radio.

�Music by David Chesky� (All music composed by David Chesky) Violin Concerto No. 3, �Klezmer� (Kaganovskiy, Segal, Chelsea Symphony); Dora�s Dance (Segal, Chelsea Sym.); Cello Concerto (Eggar, Orchestra Area 31); The Girl from Guatemala (Kim, Orchestra); The Winer Psalm (Herschenfeld, Segal, Chelsea Sym.) Arbeit Macht Frei (Katz; Segal; Chelsea Symphony); Violin Concerto No. 1. (Chiu; Aibel; Orchestra)


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms/ Dvorak/ Strauss.*
V.P. Reiner.


----------



## Weston

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 100*
> 
> Colin Davis is precise, but Bernstein is freewheeling. The minuet sounds like he's swinging his partner around the room; it's less minuet and more Apache dance. But it's kind of fun, really.
> 
> View attachment 89289


Well, Haydn's Symphony No. 100 may as well be by Beethoven as it sounds so much like him - or vice versa.


----------



## Weston

*Current Listening Catch Up Music*

*Marcel Tyberg: Symphony No. 2 and Piano Trio in F* (via Spotify)
Joann Falletta / Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra










Just "window shopping" at random on Spotify while I catch up on this thread. To me the first movement sounds like an extended "Sorcerer's Apprentice" -- not exactly, but of a related species. It gets heavy with profound brass too at times. Other movements are just great late romantic with memorable themes and sweet orchestrations. Who is / was this Tyberg? Yes, I would buy this for the symphony alone.

The piano trio is nice too, if not quite so moving or memorable.

Oh, fish feathers! Not another new composer to collect!

At least I am now caught up on this thread, and I got some painting done today. Great day all around.


----------



## Pugg

​
Prokofiev: Classical Symphony (No. 1) in D major, op. 25 • Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, op. 100


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Just for the fun the same symphony but now with to more electrifying Kemperer.


And an even more electrifying Mezzo.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert: Rosamunde.*
Cotrubas/ Boskovsky.


----------



## EverythingDeclines

I've been listening to Shostakovich's 9th symphony a lot, mostly because I've got it on vinyl and I'm in a Shostakovich kinda mood. Also been working through understanding The Rite of Spring, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Pugg

EverythingDeclines said:


> I've been listening to Shostakovich's 9th symphony a lot, mostly because I've got it on vinyl and I'm in a Shostakovich kinda mood. Also been working through understanding The Rite of Spring, it's ridiculous.


Hello EverythingDecline, nice first post, welcome to Talk Classical.


----------



## Pugg

​ 1. Les Huguenots, Act I: "Nobles Seigneurs, salut!" - John Pritchard / Frederica von Stade / The London Philharmonic Orchestra
2. Roméo et Juliette, CG 9, Act III: "Depuis hier je cherche en vain" - John Pritchard / Frederica von Stade / The London Philharmonic Orchestra
3. Béatrice et Bénédict, H 138, Act II: "Dieu! Que viens-je d'entendre?" - John Pritchard / Frederica von Stade / The London Philharmonic Orchestra
4. Werther, Act III: "Va! Laisse couler mes larmes" - John Pritchard / Frederica von Stade / The London Philharmonic Orchestra
5. La Périchole, Act I: "Ah! Quel dîner je viens de faire" - John Pritchard / Frederica von Stade / The London Philharmonic Orchestra
6. Cendrillon, Act III: "Enfin, je suis ici" - John Pritchard / Frederica von Stade / The London Philharmonic Orchestra
7. La Damnation de Faust, H 111, Act V: "D'amour l'ardente flamme" - John Pritchard / Frederica von Stade / The London Philharmonic Orchestra
8. Mignon, Act I: "Connais-tu le pays?" - Frederica von Stade / John Pritchard / The London Philharmonic Orchestra
9. La Grande-Duchesse de Gérolstein, Act II: "Dites-lui" - John Pritchard / Frederica von Stade / The London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dora Pejačević: The Complete Piano Works*

Disc 2

Natasa Veljkovic (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Rigoletto* 1945
Warren - Sayao - Bjorling - Lipton - Cordon
Cesare Sodero


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No.1 in B-flat Minor, Op.23 Geza Anda/Philharmonia Orchestra/Alceo Galliera
Delibes-Dohnanyi: "Coppelia" Waltz Geza Anda

Chopin: Piano Concerto No.2 in F Minor, Op.21/Fantasy in F Minor, Op.49 Witold Malcuzynski/Philharmonia Orchestra/Paul Kletzki

Two great LPs from the early 1950s, Anda's performance of the Tchaikovsky Concerto is superb, and the Dohnanyi paraphrase makes a nice bonus. The Malcuzynski recording of the Chopin 2nd is similarly good, with a very natural sounding balance, just like being at a concert in fact, all in all a very good start to the day.


----------



## tortkis

Bent Sørensen, Hans Abrahamsen: Air - Frode Haltli, Arditti Quartet, Trondheim Soloists (ECM)









Sørensen: It Is Pain Flowing Down Slowly On A White Wall, Sigrids Wiegenlied
Abrahamsen: Air, Three Little Nocturnes

Frode Haltli (accordion), Arditti Quartet, Trondheim Soloists


----------



## Barbebleu

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Verdi: Rigoletto* 1945
> Warren - Sayao - Bjorling - Lipton - Cordon
> Cesare Sodero


I have this box on my Amazon wish list. Christmas looms!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony* Op. 18

Julia Varady (soprano), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Lorin Maazel


----------



## Guest

bioluminescentsquid said:


> :tiphat:


Very good choice,it is my favorite ,beautiful in all its austerity.


----------



## chesapeake bay

EverythingDeclines said:


> I've been listening to Shostakovich's 9th symphony a lot, mostly because I've got it on vinyl and I'm in a Shostakovich kinda mood. Also been working through understanding The Rite of Spring, it's ridiculous.


I was just getting a better understanding of the Rite as well. If you are interested, check out this video on the first performance 



 if for nothing else it's a good way to see some of Vaslav Nijinsky's original choreograshy


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Biwa

Gambomania

Marin Marais
Tobias Hume
Karl Friedrich Abel
Louis de Caix d'Hervelois
Johannes Schenck

Ralph Meulenbroeks (viola da gamba)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch*: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47

*Dvorak*: Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104

*Tchaikovsky*: Variations on a Rococo Theme, Op. 33

Janos Starker (cello)

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati


----------



## Biwa

Witold Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra

Johannes Brahms (Arnold Schoenberg): Piano Quartet

Fort Worth Symphony Orchestra
Miguel Harth-Bedoya (conductor)


----------



## JACE

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 23 "Appasionata," 28, 30 & 31 / Solomon (Testament)


----------



## Blancrocher

Schubert: Piano Sonatas (Lupu); Penderecki/Lutoslawski: String Quartets (Royal); Debussy: Piano Music (Michelangeli)


----------



## Blancrocher

Good to see you active in this thread again, JACE--hope that means that your book has been going well.


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin; Nocturnes* ( disc 2)
Daniel Barenboim.


----------



## Biwa

Light of the Spirit

The Choir of Clare College Cambridge
Timothy Brown (director)


----------



## Vronsky

*Lutosławski: Partita; Chain 2; Piano Concerto (BBC, Zimerman, Mutter, Lutosławski)*










Witold Lutosławski
Concerto for Piano and Orchestra
Partita for Violin and Orchestra
Chain 2 (Dialogue for Violin and Orchestra)
Krystian Zimerman *·* Anne-Sophie Mutter *·* BBC Symphony Orchestra *·* Witold Lutosławski


----------



## JACE

Blancrocher said:


> Good to see you active in this thread again, JACE--hope that means that your book has been going well.


Still working on the book. But I'm getting there. 

Thanks!


----------



## starthrower

JACE said:


> Still working on the book. But I'm getting there.
> 
> Thanks!


Are you working on a Bobby Hutcherson book? And my condolences. Bobby will be missed. He was one of the greats!


----------



## Guest

Handel happy ,happy the pair.......


----------



## Pugg

​*Giuliani & Vivaldi*: Guitar Concertos

Norbert Blume (viola d'amore)

Eduardo Fernandez (guitar)

English Chamber Orchestra, George Malcolm


----------



## George O

*live in concert last night*










Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750): Suite No. 1 for unaccompanied cello, BWV 1007, arranged for double bass by Edgar Meyer

Edgar Meyer (1960- ): Work in progress for unaccompanied double bass
and many more originals

Edgar Meyer, double bass

Guerry Auditorium, Sewanee, The University of the South
Oct 8

5 stars


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 83* *Beethoven, Hammerklavier sonata.*

Bernstein is energetic and interesting. Annie Fischer's Hammerklavier was recommended around here somewhere, so I'm listening to her interpretation for the first time. Though from the outset, in this piece, at least of right now, my heart belongs to Solomon.


----------



## Andolink

*J.S. Bach*: _'Freue dich, erlöste Schar', BWV 30_
Montréal Baroque
Eric Milnes, conductor
Suzie LeBlanc, soprano
Charles Daniels, tenor
Daniel Taylor, countertenor
Stephan MacLeod, bass


----------



## Biwa

Günther Becker (1924-2007)

Drei kleine Orgelstücke
A la mémoire de Josquin for Organ
Interpolationen
Meteoron for Organ, Percussion and two track tape

Martin Schmeding (organ)
Christian Roderburg (percussion)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mayr: Medea in Corinto
*
Alastair Miles (Creonte), Raul Gimenez (Egeo), Jane Eaglen (Medea), Bruce Ford (Giasone), Yvonne Kenny (Creusa), Neill Archer (Evandro), Anne Mason (Ismene), Paul Nilon (Tideo)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, David Parry.


----------



## Vasks

*Vivaldi - Overture to "L'Olympiade" (Scimone/Apex)
Vivaldi - Concerto for Two Violins and Strings, Op. 3, No. 2 (I Musici/Philips)
J. S. Bach - Trio Sonata #1 for Organ (Lecaudey/Pavane)
J. S. Bach - Sonata in G for Viola da gamba and Harpsichord (Crum/Signum)*


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Andolink

*Johannes Brahms*: _Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115_
Eric Hoeprich, clarinet
London Haydn Quartet


----------



## opus55

Brahms: Piano Trio Op.8
_Trio Wanderer_










Sunny autumn morning with tea.


----------



## Guest

Mozart and Neville Marriner the Sinfonia concertante in E flat,KV app.C14.01/297b


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## starthrower

Nos. 1, 3, 5 I should listen to these more often. They're pretty good!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2009.


----------



## worov

Still with Mahler / Kubelik :


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 83*

Bernstein and Karajan. Just comparing the first movement, Karajan sounds like he has a bigger orchestra, so it is less precise, but he adds little touches. Bernstein is energetic; he makes the piece sound shorter.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I think this is magic! Try it yourself


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## KenOC

Bach's French Suites, played by Murray Perahia. All of his usual virtues! He has moved from Sony to DG, it seems.


----------



## Flamme

http://www.accuradio.com/classical/?name=Period: 20th Century&b0=Classical


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach:
- Magnificat Wq.215
- Heilig ist Gott Wq.217
- Sinfonie in D-Dur Wq.183/1
Hans-Christoph Rademann & the RIAS Kammerchor Akademie für Alte Musik
Elizabeth Watts (Soprano), Wiebke Lehmkuhl (Alto), Lothar Odinius (Tenor) & Markus Eiche (Bass)
*
My preferred Composer of the Bach family, these are truly great performances captured in fantastic sound quality :angel:


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Hadyn! I think this is the only Hadyn I've found interesting, and it is indeed marvelous!


----------



## Guest

Concertino for oboe and strings fantasy for oboe symphony no.9










I realy liked listening to this cd.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Harmoniemesse*

Comparing the Kyries, I'm surprised that Gardiner doesn't blow Bernstein out of the water. Maybe it's the close microphones, but Bernstein is as energetic as Gardiner's HIP forces, maybe even more so.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A bit hung-over from last night's bout with tequila. What better music for the situation than early Viennese atonal Modernism? :lol: Of the so-called "Second School" of Viennese Composers, Berg is perhaps the composer I can relate to best. Of course I find myself thinking just what a composer... a master sensualist... he might have become... if he had taken Richard Strauss or Mahler as his teacher rather than Schoenberg. 

Anyway... the Lyric Suite has long been the atonal work that I have admired the most... especially the version employing the long lost/forgotten song setting of Stefan George's translation of De profundis clamavi from Baudelaire's Fleurs du mal is which the singer intones... in Berg's own voice... dying "away in love, yearning, and grief." Berg dedicated the suite to the composer, Alexander von Zemlinsky, whose Lyric Symphony he quotes in the work... but the work is secretly dedicated to Hanna Fuchs-Robettin, the sister of the Austrian writer, Franz Werfel, and wife of industrialist Herbert Fuchs-Robettin. Berg had an affair with Hanna in the 1920s that he could only speak of in a cryptic manner. He would write of the suite to Hanna, "May it be a small monument to a great love..." Love letters between Berg and Hanna, and the hidden song setting of the final movement were only discovered in Hanna's papers passed on to her daughter, Dorothea in 1976. Many of the love letters had been carried between the couple by philosopher/music critic,Theodor Adorno, and by Alma Mahler-Werfel, former wife of Gustav Mahler.

Egon Welles' Sonette der Elisabeth Barrett Browning is based upon another great love story... that of the love affair/marriage between Elizabeth Barrett and the poet, Robert Browning, for whom she composed her most famous work, a collection of sonnets entitled Sonnets from the Portuguese ("How do I love thee? Let me count the ways..."). Wellesz used a translation of Barrett-Browning's poems made by the great German poet, Ranier Maria Rilke. Wellesz' work was composed in 1934, 4 years before he was forced to flee Austria for England as the Nazi armies took over. Wellesz remained in England for the remaining 40 years of his life. He continued to compose, but his reputation largely rested upon his scholarly work on Byzantine music made at Oxford, where he was employed. Wellesz wrote over a hundred works, including 9 symphonies and 6 operas. A measure of his reputation can be found in the fact that Wellesz is the only composer beside Richard Strauss for whom the great Austrian poet/author, Hugo von Hofmannsthal wrote a libretto. Wellesz oeuvre has only begun to be rediscovered after being largely ignored and forgotten following his death in 1974.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Gombert, Magnificat Primi toni*

Tallis Scholars.

Gombert has the linear clarity of Josquin but is painted with a thicker brush. The Tallis Scholars are recorded close enough so all the lines don't get muddled in the church acoustics.


----------



## hpowders

Manxfeeder said:


> *Haydn, Harmoniemesse*
> 
> Comparing the Kyries, I'm surprised that Gardiner doesn't blow Bernstein out of the water. Maybe it's the close microphones, but Bernstein is as energetic as Gardiner's HIP forces, maybe even more so.
> 
> View attachment 89356
> View attachment 89357


Bernstein was an excellent Haydn conductor. I'm not surprised.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Goldberg Variations (Gould, 1981); Sibelius: Symphonies 2 & 5 (Karajan/Philharmonia)


----------



## hpowders

Manxfeeder said:


> *Haydn, Symphony No. 82.*
> 
> The Bernstein set just came in. I'm comparing this to Karajan. So far, my conclusion is, one sounds like Bernstein and the other sounds like Karajan. And so far, I like them both. This is going to be a fun week.
> 
> View attachment 89326
> View attachment 89327


I enjoy comparative listening as well. So much fun!


----------



## D Smith

Brahms: Trio in A minor. Op. 114. Beaux Arts. Pieterson, Clarinet. The Adagio of this piece is just sublime. Recommended.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

It's been a little while since I've listened to this recording of _Das Lied von der Erde_... in spite of the fact that I would rank it as likely the finest version. In part this is due to the fact that I often turn to Ferrier's recording with Walter due to the tragic story behind that recording which only furthers the profound emotional impact. But my God! Wunderlich (and doesn't he have a tragic story as well?!) and Ludwig... can you get a more emotive voice than hers?


----------



## Weston

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Dora Pejačević: The Complete Piano Works*
> 
> Disc 2
> 
> Natasa Veljkovic (piano)


She's a criminally neglected composer. Okay, I guess I neglect her too. I only have her one symphony, but it's a good one.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Weston

*Having a Suite Tooth*

*Bruch: Suite on Russian Themes, Op. 79b *
Manfred Honeck / Hungarian State Symphony Orchestra










Much better than the last Bruch I tried to listen to. These themes are actually enjoyable. (Maybe they're not his, being Russian themes, but I'm not complaining.)

*Finzi: Five Bagatelles, Op. 23a *
Howard Griffiths / The Northern Sinfonia / Robert Plane, clarinet










Perky, upbeat, clarinet-heavy music I probably should have listened to this morning rather than just before bedtime. I'll make a note of it for the workday sometime.

*Enescu: Suite for orchestra No. 3 in D major "Villageoise," Op. 27*
Gennady Rozhdestvensky / BBC Philharmonic Orchestra










I fell in love with this work through a bargain Marco Polo release, but this blows the bargain version out of the water. The opening theme is so sparkling rustic and memorable I'm surprised it's not heard in bottled water ads the world over. Simply lovely. The piece then proceeds to get quite dramatic with church bells and a 20th century modern feeling, somehow merging the two styles in the finale. Extraordinary!


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Biwa

David Baker: 
Singer of Songs/Weaver of Dreams for Cello & Percussion
Sonata for Cello & Piano
Suite for Cello & Jazz Trio

Manuel Fischer-Dieskau, cello
Guy Frisch, percussion
Connie Shih, piano
Monika Herzig, jazz piano
Pavel Klimashevsky, bass
Dieter Schumacher, drums


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: piano sonatas Op.2 NO 1-3.
Daniel Barenboim


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​*Graf; Flute concertos.*


----------



## JACE

starthrower said:


> Are you working on a Bobby Hutcherson book? And my condolences. Bobby will be missed. He was one of the greats!


starthrower, the book that I'm working on is about jazz in the 1970s.

I agree with you 100% about Bobby. I'm still sad that he's gone. But I'm grateful for the music.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to:










Brahms: Tragic Overture, Op. 81; Piano Concerto in D Minor, Op. 15 (arranged for piano, 4 hands) / Lilya Zilberstein, Cord Garben (Hänssler)


----------



## Ariasexta

Francesco Gasparini(1661-1727), Amori e ombre

La Venexiana, Rossana Bertini: Soprano, Direction:Claudio Cavina. Label: Opus111

10 highly expressive cantatas by an italian composer admired by his contemporary and friend Alessandro Scarlatti, these 10 cantatas varies from passionate recitatives to suave arias, showing the powerful imagination of the composer.

I am very glad to see more and more baroque instrumentals and vocal repertoirs coming up in equal pace here. It has long been people only equating baroque with concertos and sonatas. Vocal music is of central importance for early music, while instrumental music is of avant-guard theoretical exploration moving forward(instrumental music is always a bit more foreshadowing than vocal music), I would say, both vocal and instrumental music are endlessy fascinating, and people should Never ever forget seemingly-unknown composers. @ ArtMusic, Traverso, Ingelou, bioluminescentsquid, Biwa, Andolink, Heliogabo, Blanchrocher, tortkis, etc and all who are interested in Early Music(Medieval<-->Baroque), and supported me here.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler: Symphony No.9*

R.C.O Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming: Guilty Pleasures. *


----------



## Merl




----------



## Poodle

Over past few weeks, I be listening to Mozart piano sonatas my partner give me for birthday. Mozart make me very happy! He be a genius composer


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi: La Traviata
*

Beverly Sills (Violetta Valéry), Nicolai Gedda (Alfredo Germont), Rolando Panerai (Giorgio Germont), Delia Wallis (Flora Bervoix), Keith Erwen (Gastone De Letorières), Terence Sharpe (Baron Douphol), Richard Van Allan (Marquis D'obigny) & Robert Lloyd (Doctor Grenvil)

John Alldis Choir & Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Aldo Ceccato.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Merl

I need to get busy so time for some overtures.


----------



## Pugg

​
Tchaikovsky 4 + Violin Concerto (Belkin)


----------



## Biwa

Johann Baptist Schiedermayr
Johann Anton Kobrich
Johann Ernst Eberlin
Franz Xaver Schnizer
Theodor Grünberger
Carl Franz Pitsch
Johann Caspar Aiblinger
Robert Führer

Johannes Strobl (organ)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Jonas Kaufmann; Dolce Vita.*
Very entertaining recording.


----------



## Merl

Time to do the ironing.


----------



## Biwa

Louise Farrenc: 
Sonata No. 2 in A major for Violin and Piano Op. 39

Lili Boulanger: 
Nocturne for Violin and Piano

Pauline Viardot-García: 
Sonatine in A minor for Violin and Piano
Six Morceaux for Violin and Piano

Annette-Barbara Vogel (violin)
Ayako Tsuruta (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann / Angela Hewitt. *

5 stars .


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Making the usual morning rounds with this Sweelinck (vol. 2, full of Harpsichord works played on original Ruckers virginals and Harpsichords!)


----------



## JACE

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mahler: Symphony No.9*
> 
> R.C.O Leonard Bernstein.


This was my Mahler "gateway drug," the first Mahler recording that blew my mind. 

I know that it's a controversial interpretation -- very extreme, very "Lenny." Many Mahler-lovers hate it -- but it will always be special to me.


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> This was my Mahler "gateway drug," the first Mahler recording that blew my mind.
> 
> I know that it's a controversial interpretation -- very extreme, very "Lenny." Many Mahler-lovers hate it -- but it will always be special to me.


Of all the Bernstein Mahler 9's, this one is the most satisfying for me.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Pugg

​
*Montserrat Caballé* : Zarsuelas


----------



## pmsummer

1492
_Music from The Age of Discovery_
Mostly anonymous Italian, Jewish, Arabic, and Spanish Composers
*The Waverly Consort*
Michael Jaffee - artistic director
_
EMI Classics_


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Rousseau - Overture for a Comedy by Goldoni (Devos/Eufoda)
Martin - Violin Concerto (Kling/Louisville)
Stravinsky - Eight Instrumental Miniatures (composer/Columbia)*


----------



## JACE

Haydn: Piano Sonatas Nos. 40, 41, 44, 48 & 52 / Sviatoslav Richter (Decca)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Die Zauberflöte, K620*
Recorded live at the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, January 1962

Richard Lewis (Tamino), Geraint Evans (Papageno), Joan Sutherland (Königin der Nacht), Hans Hotter (Sprecher), Joan Carlyle (Pamina), David Kelly (Sarastro), Robert Bowman (Monostatos), Jenifer Eddy (Papagena), Edgar Evans (1er Geharnischter), Victor Godfrey (2er Geharnischter), Judith Pierce (Erste Dame), Josephine Veasey (Zweite Dame), Monica Sinclair (Dritte Dame), Margaret Neville (Erster Knabe), Ann Hood (Zweiter Knabe), Marian Roberts (Dritter Knabe), John Dobson (Erster Priester), Ronald Lewis (Zweiter Priester)

Otto Klemperer conducting.


----------



## Vronsky

*Brahms: Piano Sonata No. 3 (Claudio Arrau)*










Johannes Brahms: Piano Sonata No. 3 (CD 2)
Claudio Arrau


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Symphony no. 8 by Peter Maxwell Davies again


----------



## JACE

Haydn: The Creation / Teresa Stich-Randall, Anny Felbermayer, Anton Dermota, Paul Schöffler, Mogens Wöldike, Vienna State Opera Orchestra & Chorus (Vanguard Classics)


----------



## realdealblues

*Johann Sebastian Bach*

_Partita for Violin No. 3 in E, BWV 1006_

View attachment 89372


*Violinist: Arthur Grumiaux
[Rec. 1960]*

View attachment 89373


*Violinist: Itzhak Perlman
[Rec. 1987]

*I love this work and was in the mood to hear it a couple times, so I listened to a couple different versions. Grumiaux is my favorite violinist but Perlman's rendition was excellent as well.*
*


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1980, 1996.


----------



## Sonata

First listen to Eroica in about three years and time has been kind! I was wholly unimpressed by Eroica last time I heard it (I didn't dislike it, it simply didn't leave an impression on me. my only exposure was to the Krips version. Well I enjoy Haitink's a lot more. Haitink in general I think is something of an underrated conductor.

I plan to revisit Eroica later this week with Bernstein, Toscanini, and Karajan


----------



## worov




----------



## Vronsky

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 (Toscanini & NBC)*










Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 5
Arturo Toscanini *·* NBC Symphony Orchestra


----------



## jim prideaux

Ives 3rd Symphony-Marriner and the ASMF......

from a recording I first heard nearly 30 years ago and this work remains as enjoyable as ever....great warm sound (to these ears!)......

followed by the atmospheric Quiet City (Copeland)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 93 and 94*

Bernstein is fun, as usual. But I have to admit, for these two, I'm looking forward to receiving Szell's Haydn in the mail (with any luck, tomorrow).


----------



## JACE

Listening to this disc again:










*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 23 "Appassionata," 28, 30 & 31 / Solomon (Testament)*
Extraordinary performances -- especially the late sonatas. Spellbinding!

Testament has reissued Solomon's LvB piano sonata recordings on five CDs. I only have two of them. After spending some time with this CD, the other three are now on my "to get" list.


----------



## Guest

Malcolm Arnold,yesterday I listened to realy beautiful music ( cd6) and this evening 7


----------



## jim prideaux

Gielen and the SWR SO performing Schumann's 2nd and 3rd symphonies...........excellent interpretation and recording-shame this combination did not record the other symphonies!


----------



## JACE

From Solomon to Serkin:










*Rudolf Serkin Plays Beethoven (Sony)*
Disc 2 - Piano Concertos Nos. 3 & 4 / Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bax
Violin Sonatas 1 & 3*
Ashley Wass, Laurence Jackson [Naxos, 2006]










*Prokofiev
Violin Sonata No. 1 in F minor, Op. 80
Five Melodies, Op. 35bis
Violin Sonata No. 2 in D major, Op. 94bis*
Alina Ibragimova, Steven Osborne [Hyperion, 2014]









*Reger
Piano Trio in B minor, Op. 2
Piano Trio in E minor, Op. 102*
The Göbel Trio, Berlin {Etcetera, 1990]

A very saccharine early trio (for piano, violin and viola) and a full-blown mature Reger work with his usual complexity of line and contrapuntal density. An interesting listen, to be sure.










*Mahler
Das Lied von der Erde*
Manchester Camerata, cond. Douglas Boyd; Jane Irwin, Peter Wedd (soloists)
{Avie, 2011]


----------



## Guest

No. 35 and 36. Wonderful performances and sound.


----------



## Barbebleu

KenOC said:


> Bach's Goldberg Variations, Claudio Arrau. Recorded in 1942, this is a very good 2016 remaster.


This looks interesting. The playing no doubt is exemplary, how is the remastering job?


----------



## pmsummer

EL NUEVO MUNDO
_Folias Criollas_
*Montserrat Figueras
Tembembe Ensamble Continuo
La Capella Reial de Catalunya
Hespèrion XXI*
Jordi Savall - director
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## bharbeke

From DG's Beethoven Complete Edition:

Vol. 19: Large Choral Works









Choral works, especially Masses, are not my favorite genre of classical music. Still, I found some gems in this set:

Trauerkantate auf den Tod Kaiser Josephs II - Arie: "Da kam Joseph"
Kantate auf die Erhebung Leopolds II. zur Kaiserwurde - Arie: "Fiesse, Wonnezahre, fliesse!" (Christine Schafer is marvelous here)
Kantate auf die Erhebung Leopolds II. zur Kaiserwurde - Terzett: "Ihr, die Joseph ihren Vater nannten"
Kantate auf die Erhebung Leopolds II. zur Kaiserwurde - Chor: "Heil! Sturzet nieder, Millionen"

Der glorreiche Augenblick: Kantate fur vier Solostimmen, Chor und Orchester Rezitativ: "O Himmel, welch Entzücken!" - Arie mit Chor: "Alle die Herrscher darf ich grüssen"

Missa Solemnis:
Gloria: Gloria in excelsis Deo
Gloria: Quoniam tu solus sanctus
Gloria: Amen, in gloria Dei Patris
Credo: Et resurrexit - Et ascendit in coelum
Sanctus: Sanctus Dominus Deus Sabaoth
Sanctus: Pleni sunt coeli

The common threads of my picks seem to be that they are the big, dramatic climaxes, use the full choir and orchestra, and/or have an amazing singer and melody combination.


----------



## Guest

Superb playing and exemplary sound.


----------



## JACE

*Claudio Arrau Plays Schumann (Philips)*
LP 2 - Novelletten, Op. 21


----------



## Blancrocher

Schubert: Impromptus, Moments musicaux, etc. (Brendel); Symphonies 8 & 9 (Szell)


----------



## pmsummer

SANTIAGO DE MURCIA CODEX NO.4
_Mexico, C. 1730_
*Ensemble Kapsberger*
Rolf Lislevand* -* lute, director

_Naïve_


----------



## starthrower

Grosse Fugue

Spirited performances, but I don't like the sound. Thin and brittle.


----------



## KenOC

starthrower said:


> Grosse Fugue
> 
> Spirited performances, but I don't like the sound. Thin and brittle.


The entire late quartets by the Yale Quartet are included in the Bach Guild's "Big Beethoven Box." The sound there seems quite good (better transfer?), and the performances are excellent. Ninety-nine cents for the 15+ hour download!

https://www.amazon.com/Big-Beethove...albums-bar-strip-0&keywords=big+beethoven+box


----------



## starthrower

KenOC said:


> The entire late quartets by the Yale Quartet are included in the Bach Guild's "Big Beethoven Box." The sound there seems quite good (better transfer?), and the performances are excellent. Ninety-nine cents for the 15+ hour download!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Big-Beethove...albums-bar-strip-0&keywords=big+beethoven+box


That's a helluva deal!


----------



## George O

Henri Vieuxtemps (1820-1881)

String Quartet No 2
String Quartet No 3

Quatour Maurice Raskin

on Musique en Wallonie (Belgium), from 1981

5 stars


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I've become increasingly enamored of chamber music recently... or perhaps it just strikes me a suited to the increasingly dark and cool evenings as Winter approaches. Just as you can't really judge Mozart without being familiar with his piano concertos and operas, or Schubert without the lieder, so the chamber music is essential to understanding Brahms. These are quite lovely works.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin* - Sonatas Nos. 2 & 3


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Some meaty, immensely satisfying Bohm!









(Played on a 1733 Johannes Creutzberg organ in Duderstadt)


----------



## Heliogabo

pmsummer said:


> EL NUEVO MUNDO
> _Folias Criollas_
> *Montserrat Figueras
> Tembembe Ensamble Continuo
> La Capella Reial de Catalunya
> Hespèrion XXI*
> Jordi Savall - director
> _
> Alia Vox_


This is a bit weird release in Savall and Hespèrion catalogue, some pieces sound more like a _son jarocho_ stuff. But still is lovely and invites to dance.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> No. 35 and 36. Wonderful performances and sound.


Nice set, today however it's the big day......( you will surprised!!)


----------



## Biwa

Chinary Ung:

Water Rings Overture
Anicca
Antiphonal Spirals
Singing Inside Aura
Grand Spiral: Desert Flowers Bloom

Susan Ung, viola & voice
Boston Modern Orchestra Project
Gil Rose, conductor


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert:* The "Trout" quintet.
The Capucon brothers and friends.


----------



## Pugg

​_Strauss; Four last songs et al, 
Renée Fleming._


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruckner : Mass n° 3 / Grosse Messe f-moll*
Karita Mattila, Marjana Lipovsek, Thomas Moser, Kurt Moll

Sir Colin Davis conducting


----------



## Pugg

​
*Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots*

Dame Joan Sutherland (Marguerite de Valois), Martina Arroyo (Valentine de Saint-Bris), Huguette Tourangeau (Urbain), Anastasios Vrenios (Raoul de Nangis), Dominic Cossa (Compte de Nevers), Gabriel Bacquier (Compte de Saint-Bris), Nicola Ghiuselev (Marcel), John Wakefield (Bois-Rosé/De Tavannes), Joseph Ward (De Cossé), John Noble (De Thoré), Glynne Thomas (De Retz), John Gibbs (De Meru)

New Philharmonia Orchestra, Richard Bonynge.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Merl

Sonata said:


> First listen to Eroica in about three years and time has been kind! I was wholly unimpressed by Eroica last time I heard it (I didn't dislike it, it simply didn't leave an impression on me. my only exposure was to the Krips version. Well I enjoy Haitink's a lot more. Haitink in general I think is something of an underrated conductor.
> 
> I plan to revisit Eroica later this week with Bernstein, Toscanini, and Karajan


This set is excellent. The odd numbers are especially good (7&9 are superb). I'm playing the Eroica as I write.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: String Quartets No.14 & No.15 
Alban Berg Quartet.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Pugg

​*Saint-Saëns : Piano concertos*, disc 1
Jean Philippe Collard/ Previn.


----------



## Biwa

Mieczyslaw Weinberg

Symphony No. 6 Op. 79
Sinfonietta No. 1 in D minor Op. 41

Wiener Sängerknaben
Wiener Symphoniker
Vladimir Fedoseyev (conductor)

Symphonieorchester Vorarlberg
Gérard Korsten (conductor)


----------



## Biwa

Sigfrid Karg-Elert:

Kaleidoscope
7 Pastels
Rondo alla Campanella
Homage to Handel

Elke Völker (organ)


----------



## Merl

Digging thru the cd rack I found this one. Not played it in years. Pleasant set of (very Haydn-esque) symphonies. He was a good mate of Ludwig and Wolfie.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Il Giardino Armonico's (always my favorite) new disc, filled with pieces from Operas by Purcell, Locke, Graupner, Hasse etc., with all the customary exuberance of Antonini!


----------



## Merl

Another sort thru the cd rack revealed this overlong but beautifully played account of Shostie's 7. Yeah I know that 3rd movement goes on forever, with Haitink at the helm, but it's nice to play it after so many years.


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Sonatas For Piano & Violin K.301, 304, 376 & 378
Clara Haskil, Arthur Grumiaux


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach CD 15


----------



## JACE

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 19, K.459; Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3, Op.37 / Clara Haskil, Henry Swoboda, Winterthur Symphony Orchestra (DG Westminster)


----------



## Vronsky

*Schumann & Beethoven: Piano Concertos | Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet and Piano 1 & 2*










Robert Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54
Philharmonia Orchestra *·* Carlo Maria Giulini *·* Annie Fischer
Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-flat major, Op. 19
Swiss Festival Orchestra *·* George Szell *·* Leon Fleisher










Johannes Brahms: Sonatas for Clarinet and Piano Op. 120, Nos. 1 & 2
Gervase de Peyer *·* Gwenneth Pryor


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart & Gluck arias.*
Susan Graham .


----------



## Ariasexta

Kurfürstliche Cembalomusik aus Dresden(Princely harpsichord music fro Dresden)

Gustav Leonhardt plays. Vivarte

A definitive harpsichord recording. This disc set the benchmark of harpsichord music interpretation performance-wise and recording technic-wise and the harpsichord sound-wise. Gustav Leonhardt plays a 1624 Colmar Ruckers copy made by Geert Karman, sharp in tenor and muscular in bass, very 17th century flavor. The performance is princely, reserved and mannerist, the music is melancholy in the suites and declamatory in the toccatas, ricercars, capriccis.


----------



## Heliogabo

Some Perahia playing to start my morning work today:










*Mozart*
_Piano concertos 8, 9, 10_










*J. S. Bach*
_Keyboard concertos 1, 2, 4_


----------



## Guest

CD 1 BWV 870-881


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Aida
*
Anja Harteros (Aida), Jonas Kaufmann (Radamès), Ekaterina Semenchuk (Amneris), Ludovic Tezier (Amonasro), Erwin Schrott (Ramfis), Marco Spotti (Il Re d'Egitto), Paolo Fanale (Un Messaggero), Eleonora Buratto (Sacerdotessa)

Orchestra dell'Accademia di Santa Cecilia, Roma; Coro dell'Accademia di Santa Cecilia, Roma.
Antonio Pappano


----------



## Manxfeeder

Pugg said:


> *Saint-Saëns : Piano concertos*, disc 1
> Jean Philippe Collard/ Previn.


I forgot I have that one. I'm going to have to dig that one out.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, The Creation*

Halfway in, I'm loving the energy. One reviewer called this high-octane. That's a good description. I'm listening at Starbucks, and I'm having a hard time not humming along with the choruses.


----------



## bharbeke

I listened to the Fricsay/Berlin Philharmonic performances of Beethoven's 5th and 7th symphonies. They sounded quite lyrical and deliberate, not quite dynamic and bombastic enough for my taste on those works. I have not checked, but the timings seemed to be on the longer side of the spectrum, too.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Nice set, today however it's the big day......( you will surprised!!)


In a good way, I hope!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1991.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2008, 2000.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach a cantata with Leonhardt :angel:


----------



## Tristan

*Milhaud* - La Creation du Monde









I've actually never listened to Milhaud before, I'm embarrassed to say. Heard the name of course, but never looked into anything he wrote. Picked up this LP at an antique/collectibles store not knowing anything about his style, and I have to say I love this  The percussion and piano reminds me almost of Orff, yet the jazz influence reminds me of Gershwin and yet of course it's uniquely unlike anything I've listened to before. I'm looking forward to discovering more of Milhaud's music.


----------



## worov




----------



## bharbeke

On a recent recommendation in this thread, I tried the Colin Davis/RCO version of Berlioz's Symphonie Fantastique. The last two movements are great, and the other three do not stand out to me in any way. I was extremely impressed by the live performance of it by the Phoenix Symphony, but no recording has grabbed me in the same way. I own the Michael Tilson Thomas version, and it is maybe slightly better than the Davis. I was recommended the Muti and Paray versions, and I will give them a try someday. If anyone wants to throw out another recording they like, I will add it to my notes file.


----------



## padraic

Dvorak: Symphony No. 9
Sergiu Celibidache/Munich Phil

I would really, _really_ love to have this on CD.


----------



## Guest

Bruckner "the romantic" symphony NO.4 Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's 3rd Cello Sonata in A, Gautier Capuçon and Frank Braley. A very nice new set with one of my favorite cellists.


----------



## jim prideaux

Grieg and Schumann Piano Concertos-Perahia,Davis and the Bavarian RSO


----------



## jailhouse

np: Steve Reich - Drumming (56 minute version)


----------



## ShropshireMoose

JACE said:


> Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 23 "Appasionata," 28, 30 & 31 / Solomon (Testament)


None better, have you seen the film of him playing the "Appassionata" on youtube?? Well worth a look.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Russian bedtime stories told by a singing cello and his piano soul brother  My favorite recording of meditative, serene music, for the last couple of years.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Mass in Time of War*


----------



## Guest

No. 38 today.


----------



## Atrahasis

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 9*
_Carlo Maria Giulini / SWR Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra_


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Schumann: Piano Concerto in A Minor, Op.54 Yves Nat/Symphony Orchestra/Eugene Bigot
Schumann: Kreisleriana, Op.16/Fantasiestucke, Op.12 Yves Nat

The first three sides from this five LP set, picked up for a pound in a library sale some years ago!! The Concerto is a really vivacious performance, dating from 1933, but the rest of the set dates from 1954-56. Kreiseleriana is good, but not (in my opinion) quite up there with Horowitz, Moiseiwitsch and Cortot. The Fantasiestucke are outstanding however, one of the best interpretations that I have on record. He characterises them all beautifully and the contrasts and tone colour he brings to each and every one is superb. Top marks for this!!


----------



## Atrahasis

This one too! The best *Bruckner's Ninth*!
Or perhaps it DG one, I cant decide


----------



## AClockworkOrange

A change of pace for my late night listen before turning in, a recording of Mozart's Sonata for Piano & Violin in G Major K.301 performed with grace and care by Radu Lupu & Szymon Goldberg. 

An excellent performance to say the least.


----------



## Guest

AClockworkOrange said:


> A change of pace for my late night listen before turning in, a recording of Mozart's Sonata for Piano & Violin in G Major K.301 performed with grace and care by Radu Lupu & Szymon Goldberg.
> 
> An excellent performance to say the least.


Radu Lupu & Szymon Goldberg:angel:


----------



## JACE

ShropshireMoose said:


> None better, have you seen the film of him playing the "Appassionata" on youtube?? Well worth a look.


I haven't. Thanks for the heads-up. I'll give it a look.


----------



## JACE

More Beethoven! 









*Symphony no. 9; Prometheus Overture / Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra, et al (EMI)*









*Fidelio (highlights) / Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, et al (EMI/CfP)*


----------



## Weston

JACE said:


> starthrower, the book that I'm working on is about jazz in the 1970s.


I'd be very interested in this if you don't mind keeping us posted.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Weston

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 2008, 2000.


The first album is a Lily Tomlin comedic monologue and the second is Haydn's The Planets? Van's eyes are clearly better than mine.


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 in F Major
_The Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Nikolaus Harnoncourt_


----------



## JACE

Weston said:


> I'd be very interested in this if you don't mind keeping us posted.


Sure thing, Weston. Will do! Thank you for the interest.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Weston

*Three works that, by coincidence, all make use of musical instruments.*

*Chopin: Waltz in E Flat, Op. 18, "Grande Waltz Brillante"
Chopin: Waltz in A Flat, Op. 34/1, "Waltz Brillante"
Chopin: Waltz in A Minor, Op. 34/2, "Grand Valse Brillante"
Chopin: Waltz in F, Op. 34/3, "Waltz Brillante"
Chopin: Waltz in A Flat, Op. 42, "Two Four"
Chopin: Waltz in D Flat, Op. 64/1, "Minute"
Chopin: Waltz in C Sharp Minor, Op. 64/2*
Alexander Brailowsky, piano










These are half the waltzes on this CD. Once in a while I'm in the mood for this sort of thing. The piano seems to have orchestral colors, but I start feeling dizzy from all the mental spinning after a while. I like the slower poignant A minor waltz.

*Stanford: Fantasy for clarinet & string quartet No. 1 in G minor *
Gould Piano Trio / Robert Pane, clarinet, et al










The clarinet almost blows the strings into the distant background in this recording. Otherwise it's almost Brahmsian. There are some impressive contrasts, dynamics and mood swings in the slow movement. I didn't realize a clarinet could get notes that deep.

*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 18 in E flat major, Op. 31, No. 3, "La Chasse"*
Jeno Jando, piano










While it doesn't quite compare to the Andras Schiff set I love, Jando is a good transparent performer, not too quirky in this bargain set. Sometimes Schiff seems too deliberate, so I'm glad I have a more normal version. This sonata finale on a jig-like movement to me is a throw back or homage to the 
baroque suite. But then it's probably just triplets, not a real jig / gigue. I don't have the score.


----------



## Pugg

​
Mozart; Sting quintet K515/ 516.
Alban Berg Quartet & Michelle Wolf .


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Plenty of happy little dances, toccatas, canzonas and aries from Maestro Frescobaldi's hand!


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> In a good way, I hope!


Would I tease you otherwise?
Do read the review on the presto site if you will......


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​


----------



## Biwa

Arnulf Herrmann (b. 1968)
"Fiktive Tanze (Erster Band)" for 17 musicians

Saed Haddad (b. 1972)
"The Sublime" for ensemble

Eduardo Moguillansky (b. 1977)
"Cire perdue" for large ensemble

Georges Aperghis (b. 1945)
"Teeter-totter" for ensemble

Bernhard Gander (b. 1969)
"Beine und Strumpfe" for ensemble

Ensemble Modern/Frank Ollu (conductor)
Klangforum Wien/Emilio Pomarico (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi / Puccini/ Muzio*

Hagen Quartet


----------



## jailhouse

Einojuhani Rautavaara - Concerto for flute and Orchestra "dances with the winds"


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bottesini*: Gran Duo Concertante for violin, double-bass & strings
Gran Concerto in F sharp minor
First recording of the original version

Thomas Martin (double bass), José-Luis Garcia (violin) & Emma Johnson (clarinet)
English Chamber Orchestra, Andrew Litton


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Would I tease you otherwise?
> Do read the review on the presto site if you will......


Hard to disagree. As much as I love Berman's flame-throwing virtuosity in those Etudes, he sounds a little crass and superficial compared to Trifonov. I've heard so many voices and nuances that no other pianist has brought out. (I've haven't listened to disc 2 yet, but no doubt that he works his magic in those pieces, too.) The sound is fantastic too, although I'm not sure that 9 microphones are needed to capture the sound of a piano. I think this release can easily be called "essential"--to use that word again! Oh, in case anyone is wondering, we're talking about this new release:


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich Symphony No. 15, Kyril Kondrashin (his last recorded performance with that orchestra) and the Staatskapelle Dresden. A very interesting performance of this masterpiece of Shostakovian ambiguity.


----------



## jailhouse

going through Bach's complete organ works (marie-claire alain version) 

BWV566 is playing right now.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt: Transcendental* ( disc2 )
*Daniil Trifonov*


----------



## Pugg

​*Offenbach: Les Contes d'Hoffmann
*
Plácido Domingo, Edita Gruberova, Claudia Eder, Gabriel Bacquier, Justino Díaz, James Morris, Andreas Schmidt, Robert Gambill & Christa Ludwig

Chœurs de Radio France & Orchestre National de France, Seiji Ozawa.


----------



## Granate

*I'm back, folks*

*Bruckner*
Symphony No.4 "Romantic" in E flat major (1886, ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Eugen Jochum, BPO, DG (1965/1996 Remastered Edition)*

*Bellini*
Norma (Barely after "Casta Diva")
*Sol. Felice Romani, Montserrat Caballé, Fiorenza Cossotto, Plácido Domingo, Ruggero Raimondi, Lewis Layton
Cond. Carlo Felice Cillario, TAOC, LPO, RCA-Sony (1972/2015 Remastered Edition)*

















_I had been listening to the Karajan DG Bruckner No.4 recording and found it very weak in terms of sound, so I drew my attention to one of the many vinyls I bought here in Málaga, the Jochum BPO version. I listened to it on digital and it was way better. It becomes my favourite and I am more and more tempted to do a Bruckner challenge.
I am not sorry to say that I found this "Norma" unbearably boring. I pressed stop really soon. Another year._

_This became my favourite thing this week:_





Hi TC members. I have had even more technical problems with my laptop, which seems to happen every Sunday with a Windows 10 update. Now I have my "life" back but I am doomed to have fallen with my allergy. That second interruption caught me trying to listen to Norma and the previous Mahler Maderna and Choral fantasy. Now I am back to the Beethoven Challenge with the No.6.
Meanwhile, I settled in the ugly and sunny city of Málaga (Costa del Sol) with the hope of finding more vinyls for my collection. I just have to visit a book shop and a popular flea market in Fuengirola to finish writing my *Classical Record buying guide for Málaga*. I already have three bags of records for nearly 50€. I would also like to talk about my experience watching Wagner's _Tristan und Isolde_ with the Met Opera in HD (terrible speakers in the theatre), but I guess this is all. By the way, I just hope there were more orchestral recoridings of the Prelude to Act III in TUI.

Breaking news, it is raining today in Málaga.


----------



## Pugg

​
New Years Concert , 1987.
V.P. Battle/ Karajan


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Pugg

​
*Prokofiev*: Légende, op.12/6 • 10 Visions fugitives, op.22 •
Danza, op.32/1 • Waltz, op.32/4 • Pieces from "Cinderella"


----------



## Weston

Biwa said:


> View attachment 89423
> 
> 
> Arnulf Herrmann (b. 1968)
> "Fiktive Tanze (Erster Band)" for 17 musicians
> 
> Saed Haddad (b. 1972)
> "The Sublime" for ensemble
> 
> Eduardo Moguillansky (b. 1977)
> "Cire perdue" for large ensemble
> 
> Georges Aperghis (b. 1945)
> "Teeter-totter" for ensemble
> 
> Bernhard Gander (b. 1969)
> "Beine und Strumpfe" for ensemble
> 
> Ensemble Modern/Frank Ollu (conductor)
> Klangforum Wien/Emilio Pomarico (conductor)


I have long wanted this series, but have been afraid to commit. It's hard to get so called new music otherwise, but it seems like it would be a mixed grab-bag.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Bach Bwv 101 (Nimm von uns, Herr, du treuer Gott) & 102 (Herr, deine Augen sehen nach dem Glauben), with some organ works thrown in for good measure!
I like how the continuo is done with a large baroque organ (I think the Silbermann in Zoblitz), instead of one of those pathetic little Klop boxes.


----------



## Vronsky

*Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 | Weber: Complete Works for Clarinet (CD 2)*










Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2
Louis Schwizgebel *·* London Philharmonic Orchestra *·* Thierry Fischer










Carl Maria von Weber: Complete works for Clarinet (CD 2)
Clarinet Quintet in B flat major, Op. 34
Grand duo concertant in E flat major, Op. 48
Variations on a Theme from 'Silvana' Op. 33
Janet Hilton *·* City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra *·* Neeme Järvi *·* Lindsay String Quartet *·* Keith Swallow


----------



## Pugg

​
*Searle: Symphonies *
disc 1

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Alun Francis


----------



## Vasks

_An oldie but goodie record spun on my turntable today
_

View attachment 89424


----------



## pmsummer

KAPSBERGIANA
_Libro Terzo_
*Girolamo Kapsberger*
Los Otros
Hille Perl - viola da gamba, lirone
Lee Santana - chitarrone
Steve Player - chitarrone, guitar​_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*:Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104
Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello)

The Prague Philharmonia, Jirí Belohlávek
Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor, Op. 90 (B166) 'Dumky'

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Isabelle Faust (violin) & Alexander Melnikov (piano)


----------



## Guest

G.F Handel 
Concertos op.7 No.1-2-3-4-5


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Zoraida di Granata*

Bruce Ford (Almuzir), Majella Cullagh (Zoraida), Paul Austin Kelly (Abenamet), Matthew Hargreaves (Ali), Cristina Pastorello (Ines), Dominic Natoli (Almanzor), Diana Montague (Abenamet)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, David Parry.


----------



## Flamme

http://www.accuradio.com/classical/?name=Period: 20th Century&b0=Classical


----------



## JACE

*Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 6; Tapiola / Ashkenazy, Philharmonia Orchestra (Decca)*
This recording of the Third Symphony is one of the keys that unlocked Sibelius for me.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1990 - '92, 2009/0.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Mahler* - Das Lied von der Erde, peformed by Waltraud Meier, Ben Heppner and the Orchestra of the Bavarian Radio/Lorin Maazel.









I am listening to it for at least the tenth time since Saturday. From the opening brass notes to the final "Ewig.. ewig...", I cannot stop admiring this piece.


----------



## Ariasexta

Music at the court of the Counts Von Bunau. Vol.II

Thomas Avenarius(um 1580-1641)
Stephan Otto(1603-1675)
Andreas Hammerschmidt(1611-1675)
Samuel Seidel(1615-1665)
Daniel Selichius(1581-1626)
Esajas Hickmann(1638-1691)
Johann Groh(1575-1627)

Alte Musik Dresden, Direction: Norbert Schuster
Label: RaumKlang

This is a very interesting collection of forgotten repertoirs from 17th century Saxony and Bohemia. The first piece is a strange instrumental work "Phantasia ridiculosa" by Thomas Avenarius, experimenting with romantic-style of disruptive passages.

Johann Philipp Krieger (1649-1725), Lieben and geliebet werden.(Songs from operas).

Johann Ph. Krieger composed many operas but all of them are lost except for 220 songs taken from them and published by the composer.


----------



## pmsummer

*For the Birthday Boy.*










PHANTASY QUINTET, STRING QUARTETS
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
The Medici String Quartet
Simon Rowland-Jones - viola
_
Nimbus Records_


----------



## Vaneyes

Weston said:


> The first album is a Lily Tomlin comedic monologue and the second is Haydn's The Planets? Van's eyes are clearly better than mine.


Yes, sometimes leaving a small footprint has downside. 

*Haydn*: Sonatas w. Zhu Xiao-Mei, and *Haydn*: Symphonies 6 - 8, w. St. Luke's Chamber Ens.


----------



## realdealblues

*Johann Sebastian Bach*

_The French Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV 812-817_

View attachment 89429


*Pianist: *Murray Perahia*
[Rec. 2016]*


----------



## Vaneyes

bharbeke said:


> On a recent recommendation in this thread, *I tried the Colin Davis/RCO version of Berlioz's Symphonie Fantastique. The last two movements are great, and the other three do not stand out to me in any way. *I was extremely impressed by the live performance of it by the Phoenix Symphony, but no recording has grabbed me in the same way. I own the Michael Tilson Thomas version, and it is maybe slightly better than the Davis. I was recommended the Muti and Paray versions, and I will give them a try someday. If anyone wants to throw out another recording they like, I will add it to my notes file.


The Sir C. SF I like is w. VPO on Philips. Try, if you have the opportunity. :tiphat:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I usually listen to Abbado conducting Mendelssohn's symphonies, but like to hear new recordings. No. 3 playing now, officially my favorite.


----------



## bharbeke

Vaneyes said:


> The Sir C. SF I like is w. VPO on Philips. Try, if you have the opportunity. :tiphat:


Vaneyes, I thank you for your recommendation. Currently, that performance is not on YouTube or Spotify that I can find. I'll keep the VPO/Davis version on my list, though, in case I find it or they add it.


----------



## JACE

J.S. Bach: The Art of the Fugue / Hermann Scherchen, Vienna State Opera Orchestra (Millennium Classics; originally released on Westminster)


----------



## Guest

Lully


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Matthew McAllister plays Farewell to Stromness by Peter Maxwell Davies


----------



## Vronsky

*Heinrich Neuhaus Russian Piano School - Alexander Scriabin*










Alexander Scriabin
Poem No. 1 in F sharp major, Op. 32 
Poem No. 2 in D major, Op. 32
Preludes from the cycle 24 Preludes for Piano, Op. 11
Six Preludes for Piano, Op. 13	
Concerto for Piano and Orchestra in F sharp minor, Op. 20
Heinrich Neuhaus *·* Symphony Orchestra of All-Union Radio and Television *·* Nikolai Golovanov


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1971, 1966.


----------



## Merl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 89430
> 
> I usually listen to Abbado conducting Mendelssohn's symphonies, but like to hear new recordings. No. 3 playing now, officially my favorite.


Great choice! Played that this afternoon. Had this on whilst re-arranging my classroom this morning. Half-term and I'm still going into work. Ffs!


----------



## jim prideaux

Elgar-1st Symphony performed by Davis and the LSO....'live'

a composer I admit to having generally dismissed, I thought it was about time for me to reconsider and this appeared very cheaply, second hand on Amazonia.....great sound but I am still, well, yeah!


----------



## Guest

Alban berg Lyrische Suite Streichquartett op.3


----------



## KenOC

Liszt, Transcendental (and some not quite so transcendental) Etudes. Daniil Trifonov with his fingers moving at a substantial fraction of the speed of light!


----------



## realdealblues

*Bela Bartok*

_String Quartets Nos. 1-3_

View attachment 89432


*Takacs Quartet
[Rec. 1996]
*


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven
*_
Symphony No. 3 in E-flat, Op. 55 "Eroica"_*
[Rec. 1957]
*
View attachment 89433

*
Antal Dorati/Minneapolis Symphony*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Karl Richter performing JS Bach's Toccata & Fugue in D minor on YouTube.

Link: 




Organ music is not something I am as familiar with as I would like. It is an instrument I have grown to increasingly enjoy and appreciate.

Karl Richter truly shines here, with incredible playing on a remarkably beautiful instrument highlighting in the work depth, energy and spirit.

I have gotten hooked on Karl Richter thanks to a highlights disc of the Matthew Passion - the latter recording - which along with YouTube has led me to order the Richter Bach Choral set on DG/Archive (with Irmgard Seefried in the earlier recording of Matthew Passion) this evening.

This video may increase my costs further as I will likely investigate his Organ performances of Bach further. It occurs to me that I have little to no Bach on Organ - my Organ recordings are mainly of Saint-Saens and Mendelssohn so I will have address this in the very near future.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Next up for me is Chopin's Piano Concerto No.1 performed by Arthur Rubinstein, Alfred Wallenstein & the Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra. An interesting performance with Rubinstein demonstrating his art beautifully.


----------



## drpraetorus

Bach, Cello suite #5 Maurice Gendron


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Nikos Skalkottas
Sonatina for Cello and Piano, A/K 62
Bolero for Cello and Piano, A/K 63
Largo for Cello and Piano, A/K 66
Variations (8) for Piano and Strings (violin and cello) on a Greek Folk Tune, A/K 43
Zarte Melody, A/K 65
Little Serenade for Cello and Piano, A/K 64
Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello*
Gergios Demertzis (Violin), Maria Asteriadou (Piano), Maria Kitsopoulos (Cello)
[BIS, 2003]

And very fine this collection is, too.










*
Sofia Gubaidulina
Quasi hoquetus*
Alexander Bakhchiev (Piano), Natalia Gigashvili (Viola), Valeri Popov (Bassoon) 
*Duo Sonata for 2 Bassoons*
Performer: Mikhail Bochkov (Bassoon), Valeri Popov (Bassoon)
[Chandos, 1999]









*
Camille Saint-Saëns
Piano trio No. 1 in F major, Op 18
Piano trio No. 2 in E minor Op 92*
Altenberg Trio, Wien [Challenge, 2005]

Not, seemingly, the most favoured recording available but I find these to be lively and deft renditions of both of Saint-Saëns' excellent piano trios.


----------



## Guest

Satie


----------



## Biwa

Weston said:


> I have long wanted this series, but have been afraid to commit. It's hard to get so called new music otherwise, but it seems like it would be a mixed grab-bag.


The 2008 Donaueschinger Musiktage is a 3-disc box set. It's going for about $25 on Amazon. There is also an in-depth review there. The reviewer is pretty much spot on. https://www.amazon.com/Donauesching...002ZCWA1I/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8

I've been enjoying NEOS's recordings immensely. If you like "new" classical music, they have lots of excellent performances in first-class sound.









Now listening to DISC ONE

Isabel Mundry (b. 1963)
"Ich und Du" for piano & orchestra 
Thomas Larcher, piano
SWR Sinfonieorchester/Pierre Boulez

Enno Poppe (b. 1969)
"Altbau" for orchestra 
SWR Sinfonieorchester/Pierre Boulez

Brice Pauset (b. 1965)
"Die Tanzerin (Symphonie V)" for large orchestra

Ben Johnston (b. 1926)
"Quintet for Groups" 
SWR/Sylvain Cambreling


----------



## rspader

Enjoying this one very much:


----------



## ShropshireMoose

jim prideaux said:


> Elgar-1st Symphony performed by Davis and the LSO....'live'
> 
> a composer I admit to having generally dismissed, I thought it was about time for me to reconsider and this appeared very cheaply, second hand on Amazonia.....great sound but I am still, well, yeah!


Jim, at the risk of bringing a rain of fire and brimstone down upon my head, Colin Davis was not a particularly good interpreter of Elgar's music (I must add, of course, in my opinion!!), I heard him do the 1st and 2nd Symphonies live and the subsequent recordings, and they seemed to me to be rather flabbily performed, lacking style and shape, and definitely NOT the recordings to convert any doubting Thomas's. If you can bring yourself to invest any more money on this symphony, try the live 1976 recording by Boult and the BBCSO, in this incarnation -









- you can currently pick it up for £1 on amazon, and you'll notice the difference immediately.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Handel, Op.24/Waltzes, Op.39 Leon Fleisher

An absolutely stunning disc of Brahms, played by the wonderful Leon Fleisher. A truly athletic rendering of the Handel Variations that teems with life and energy, superb. Then, all the grace, wit and elegance that you could possibly wish for in the Waltzes. This comes from the Complete Album Collection on Sony, a real cornucopia of delights.


----------



## bharbeke

From an earlier recommendation, I listened to the Brahms symphonies from this set by Chailly:









They were all pretty good, but nothing that outshone what I have heard previously. As my sample size increases, I will find out if this is due to the interpretations or the compositions.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 93 and 95*

This just arrived in the mail. Great playing, and a good contrast and supplement to Bernstein.


----------



## jailhouse

Just listened to some Bach cantatas

now playing Bach's St. John's Passion. There is very little in the repertoire that does it for me like the opening choral


----------



## Biwa

The not-so-well-tempered Clavier

Oskar Gottlieb Blarr
Oscar van Dillen
Michael Denhoff
Kai Yves Linden
Karl-Heinz Zarius
Norbert Laufer
Heinz-Dieter Willke
Yasuko Yamaguchi
Bernd Wiesemann
Christian Banasik

Bernd Wiesemann (toy piano)


----------



## Andolink

It's always nice to add another absolute masterpiece by Bach to my collection and this one is brilliantly performed and recorded too--

*J.S. Bach*: _'Himmelskönig, sei willkommen'_, BWV 182
Monika Mauch, soprano
Charles Daniels, tenor
Matthew White, countertenor
Harry Van Der Kamp, bass
Montréal Baroque
Eric Milnes, conductor


----------



## JACE

Strauss: Don Juan, Op. 20; Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks, Op. 28; Death and Transfiguration, Op. 24 / George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra (CBS/Sony)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 88*


----------



## JACE

This CD again:










*Brahms: Piano Sonata No. 3, Op. 5; Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 / André Laplante (Analekta Fleur de Lys)*


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Sonatas for piano and Violin
K301-K302-K303-K304-K305.
Radu Lupu Szymon Goldberg.


----------



## Pugg

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 89430
> 
> I usually listen to Abbado conducting Mendelssohn's symphonies, but like to hear new recordings. No. 3 playing now, officially my favorite.


It's such a very talented conductor, I wish Amsterdam had choose him.


----------



## Pugg

​*Von Weber*; Overtures.
WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln, Howard Griffiths


----------



## Biwa

Alexander Scriabin:

Symphony no.3, op.43

Symphony no.4, op.54

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Vasily Petrenko, conductor


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach: French Suites.
Murray Perahia. *


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Liszt, Transcendental (and some not quite so transcendental) Etudes. Daniil Trifonov with his fingers moving at a substantial fraction of the speed of light!


This recording is going to be huge!


----------



## Guest

A wonderful performance and recording.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch*:Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 26

Bull, O:Cantabile doloroso e Rondo giocoso

Wieniawski: Violin Concerto No. 1 in F sharp minor, Op. 14

*Charlie Siem* (violin)

London Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Gourlay


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach - Magnificat*

Bach, J S: Cantata BWV140 'Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme'
Chorale Prelude BWV650 'Kommst du nun, Jesu, vom Himmel herunter'
Ertöt uns durch dein' Gûte BWV22.v

Magnificat in D major, BWV243
Orchestral Suite No. 3 in D major, BWV1068: Air ('Air on a G String')
Motet BWV230 'Lobet den Herrn alle Heiden'

O Jesulein süß, BWV493
Chorale Prelude BWV729 'In dulci jubilo'

Mass in A major, BWV234
Sanctus in C major, BWV237
Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben': Jesu, bleibet meine Freude
Cantata BWV12 'Weinen, Klagen, sorgen, Zagen'
Motet BWV226 'Der Geist hilft unser Schwachheit auf'
Liebster Jesu, wir sind hier, BWV373
Prelude & Fugue in G major, BWV541
Nun danket alle Gott, BWV386

Susan Gritton, Lisa Milne (soprano), Michael Chance (countertenor), Ian Bostridge (tenor), Micheal George (bass)

Choir of King's College, Cambridge, Academy of Ancient Music, Stephen Cleobury


----------



## Merl

A favourite of mine. Looks like another morning in work. This should soften the drive.


----------



## Guest

G.F.Handel Concerto op.7 No.6 Concerto op.4 No.4-6-3-2-1


----------



## Biwa

Claudio Merulo:

Complete Works for Organ Vol. 1

Stefano Molardi (organ)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Hanson*: Symphony 2
*Barber*: Violin concerto.
Leonard Slatkin Conducting.


----------



## Guest

G.F.Handel concerto op.4 No.5 second set No.1-2 Arnold edition No.1-2


----------



## Pugg

​*Dvorak*: Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104

*Saint-Saëns*: Cello Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 33

Mstislav Rostropovich (cello)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## jim prideaux

ShropshireMoose said:


> Jim, at the risk of bringing a rain of fire and brimstone down upon my head, Colin Davis was not a particularly good interpreter of Elgar's music (I must add, of course, in my opinion!!), I heard him do the 1st and 2nd Symphonies live and the subsequent recordings, and they seemed to me to be rather flabbily performed, lacking style and shape, and definitely NOT the recordings to convert any doubting Thomas's. If you can bring yourself to invest any more money on this symphony, try the live 1976 recording by Boult and the BBCSO, in this incarnation -
> 
> View attachment 89436
> 
> 
> - you can currently pick it up for £1 on amazon, and you'll notice the difference immediately.


thanks for the advice 'moose......found it on amazon.com but the fact is that I think I may have a lifelong 'blind spot' with Elgar...when I read your post I was listening to Davis again and then returned to Boult on vinyl and that might be about it!

if at a later date however I conclude that I may have been mistaken I will return to your recommendation.


----------



## Pugg

​
BACH & VIVALDI: Violin Concertos 
Midori / Zukerman 
St Paul Chamber Orchestra / Zukerman


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*

_Violin Concerto in D, Op. 61_

View attachment 89448

_
_Carlo Maria Giulini/Philharmonia Orchestra
*Violinist:* Itzhak Perlman
*[Rec. 1980]*


----------



## Atrahasis

*Dmitri Shostakovich - Piano Quintet in G minor Op.57
*_The Borodin Quartet_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin: Waltzes.*
Tamás Vásáry


----------



## padraic

Beethoven: Piano Concertos No. 3 and 4
Leon Fleisher/George Szell/Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Vasks

*Horneman - Ouverture heroique (Schinwandt/Chandos)
Nielsen - Symphony #2 (Leaper/Naxos)*


----------



## Merl

Wow, weirdly there's a lot of violin love today and I've certainly upheld that tradition at school by playing a vast selection of violin concertos and pieces. Here's a few of the selections from today, whilst I was laminating everything in my room.


----------



## Granate

*Beethoven MEGA Challenge (8 Conductors) - S No.6*

*Beethoven
Symphony No.6 "Pastoral" in F major, Op.68*

*Cond. Herbert von Karajan, PO, WC (1953/2014 Remastered Edition)*
_It could be my first listen after months and months since I bought the box, but this version shows no challenge._









*Cond. Paavo Järvi, DKPB, Sony-BMG (2009)*

_Minimalistic Beethoven that goes along with the concept of "light symphony" without making it less worthy than "grand" ones._

*Sergiu Celibidache, MPO, WC (1993 Live recording/2011 Issue Edition)*
_Again another slow Beethoven version that crashes in the start but manages to perform brilliantly in Movements III and IV. That saves it from being dull._

*Cond. Claudio Abbado, BPO, DG (2001)*
_Trying to achieve a camera music sound with modern instruments is not any good idea here. This sounds like a Mozart symphony._









*Cond. George Szell, ClO, RCA-Sony (1962/2004 Remastered Edition)*

_Sensibly better than the previous tries. Balanced and spotless. The Movement III goes slow but intense._

*Cond. Wilhelm Furtwängler, BPO, M&A (1944 Live recording / 1999 Remastered, 2012 Issue Edition)*
_The slower movements have the same mono sound problems, but they are acceptable. The best part starts with the faster III and IV, conducted with care._









*Cond. Wilhelm Furtwängler, WPO, WC (1952/2011 Remastered Edition)*

_The best I have heard so far. Furtwängler and the Wiener create intensity in the first two slow movements to then achieve the quality, joy and thrill of the third and fourth._









*Cond. John Eliot Gardiner, OReR, Archiv-DG (1992)*

_Probably the first two movements are not as good as I was expecting, but the III and IV are sharp, powerful, mature._









*Cond. Klaus Tennstedt, LPO, WC (1986/1996 Remastered Issue Edition)*

_He shares the same virtues of Furtwängler's version for EMI/Warner, but sometimes he seems unable to get the 110% of the second and fourth movements. He is proving to be an extraordinary 20th Century Beethoven interpreter. Four recordings remaining and yet to get one flawed._

*No.6 Results:*
1st: Furtwängler WPO (8p)
2nd: Gardiner OReR (7p)
3rd: Tennstedt LPO (6p)
4th: Szell ClO (5p)
5th: Järvi DKPB (4p)
6th: Furtwängler BPO 
7th: Celibidache MPO (3p)
8th: Karajan PO (2p)
9nd: Abbado BPO (1p)


----------



## Pugg

​*Mascagni: L'Amico Fritz*

Luciano Pavarotti (Fritz), Mirella Freni (Suzel), Vincento Sardinero (David), Laura Didier-Gambardella (Beppe), Luigi Pontiggia (Federico), Benito di Bella (Hanezo), Malvina Major (Caterina)

Chorus and Orchestra of the Royal Opera House Covent Garden, Gianandrea Gavazzeni


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1986, 2007.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Vaneyes

Granate said:


> *Beethoven
> Symphony No.6 "Pastoral" in F major, Op.68*
> 
> *....*
> 
> *No.6 Results:*
> 1st: Furtwängler WPO (8p)
> 2nd: Gardiner OReR (7p)
> 3rd: Tennstedt LPO (6p)
> 4th: Szell ClO (5p)
> 5th: Järvi DKPB (4p)
> 6th: Furtwängler BPO
> 7th: Celibidache MPO (3p)
> 8th: Karajan PO (2p)
> 9nd: Abbado BPO (1p)


Walter '58, Harnoncourt '90, Karajan '76 all need urgent listens. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Messiaen apparition de l'eglise eternelle la nativité du seigneur


----------



## JACE

Pugg said:


> ​


He looks like a man from the 1930s or 40s with his drawers so high up on his belly. 

Is that look hip again???


----------



## JACE

Pugg said:


> *Chopin: Waltzes.*
> Tamás Vásáry


Vásáry is a wonderful pianist. I'm not familiar with these recordings though. What do you think of them, Pugg?


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven piano quartets from WoO 36:









I have not listened to a lot of chamber music, so this boxed set will be almost completely new to me.

Quartet No. 1: Wow! This is the good stuff, and it should be getting as much recognition as the best of the piano sonatas.
Quartet No. 2: It was okay-good in parts, but there was a strange dissonant part that I did not like.
Quartet No. 3: Beautiful music well played!


----------



## Guest

Mozart string quintets KV 515 & 516


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Schumann: Fantasiestucke, Op.12
Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a theme by Handel, Op.24 Benno Moiseiwitsch

Brahms: Double Concerto in A Minor Jacques Thibaud/Pablo Casals/Casals Orchestra of Barcelona/Alfred Cortot
Dvorak: Cello Concerto Pablo Casals/Czech Philharmonic Orchestra/George Szell

Schumann: Novellettes, Op.21 Yves Nat

Schumann: Piano Concerto in A Minor, Op.54 Wilhelm Backhaus/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra/Gunter Wand
Schumann: Waldscenen, Op.82 Wilhelm Backhaus

Started the day with Moiseiwitsch playing Schumann and Brahms, I'd woken with "Grillen", the fourth of the Fantasiestucke, running through my so-called brain, and dug out this recording of the entire work, which also enabled me to enjoy his superb playing of the Brahms work, every bit as good as Leon Fleisher, whom I heard yesterday. I must add also that the opening work on this disc is probably the finest performance on record (to my ears at any rate), of Schumann's C Major Fantasy, it's a disc that should be in the collection of anyone who loves great piano playing. Essential.
Upon arrival home this evening, I listened to the Brahms and Dvorak concertos, excellently transferred on this Naxos CD. The Dvorak is one of the great performances of this work on disc, and sounds superb, and Mark Obert-Thorn has done wonders with the sound on the Brahms (and Thibaud's contribution to this is so enjoyable, what a great violinist he was), a very fine disc indeed.
Then onto LPs for some lesser played Schumann piano works. The Novellettes are wonderful pieces and Yves Nat plays them for all they're worth. The Waldscenen are hardly ever played, apart from No.7 "Vogel als Prophet" and to have all nine from a pianist of Backhaus' stature is both a pleasure and a privelege, and his Schumann Concerto, ably supported by Wand and the VPO is a delight too. Altogether a splendid evening's music.


----------



## jim prideaux

This evening's listening.......

Gardiner and the ORR-Beethoven 5th and 6th Symphonies.......

Boulez and the CSO-Bartok 4 Orchestral Pieces and Concerto for Orchestra.


----------



## jailhouse

Traverso said:


> Messiaen apparition de l'eglise eternelle la nativité du seigneur


Both are masterpieces. Olivier Latry's complete organ works of messiaen is essential if you ask me.


----------



## Flamme

http://www.accuradio.com/classical/?name=Period: 20th Century&b0=Classical


----------



## JACE

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 27 & 19 / Richard Goode, Orpheus Chamber Orchestra (Nonesuch)


----------



## Merl

Granate said:


> *Beethoven
> Symphony No.6 "Pastoral" in F major, Op.68*
> 
> *No.6 Results:*
> 1st: Furtwängler WPO (8p)
> 2nd: Gardiner OReR (7p)
> 3rd: Tennstedt LPO (6p)
> 4th: Szell ClO (5p)
> 5th: Järvi DKPB (4p)
> 6th: Furtwängler BPO
> 7th: Celibidache MPO (3p)
> 8th: Karajan PO (2p)
> 9nd: Abbado BPO (1p)


Lots of great 6ths out there but *Mackerras, Jansons, Immerseel, Bohm, Blomstedt, Dorati (LSO), Herreweghe, Gielen, Ashkenazy (yes Ashkenazy!!) & Reiner* all do it better than these ones. Tennstedt and Szell are very good too. Gardiner and Chailly are great versions but both take the 1st movement a little bit fast for me which stops them being at the top of my list. Karajan (allegedly) always disliked the Pastoral and it shows. It's the worst performance in both the 63 and 77 sets. However, I think by the 80s cycle he'd given up with it and relaxed enough to say "WTF" and what we get is, ironically, his best Pastoral and the 2nd best performance in that 80s set (after the Eroica).


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC OF THE SPANISH RENAISSANCE
_For Voice, Viheulas, Lute, & Renaissance Guitar_
*Shirley Ramsey*

_Naxos_


----------



## KirbyH

bharbeke said:


> From an earlier recommendation, I listened to the Brahms symphonies from this set by Chailly:
> 
> View attachment 89439
> 
> 
> They were all pretty good, but nothing that outshone what I have heard previously. As my sample size increases, I will find out if this is due to the interpretations or the compositions.


I'll guarantee you it was the interpretation - Brahms need not be slimmed down, not when the Vienna Philharmonic of all orchestras premiered the Second and Third symphonies. I cringe to think of them being slimmed down and streamlined like Chailly did to his Gewandhaus band here.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Double Concerto*

Joshua Bell, and Steven Isserlis.


----------



## Vronsky

*Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique (Abbado & CSO)|Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 (Solti & VPO)*










Hector Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
Claudio Abbado *·* Chicago Symphony Orchestra










Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 'Eroica'
Sir Georg Solti *·* Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Biwa

Kati Agócs:

The Debrecen Passion
Requiem Fragments
By the Streams of Babylon
...like treasure hidden in a field
Vessel

Kati Agócs (soprano)
Lisa Bielawa (soprano)
Katherine Growdon (mezzo-soprano)
Margot Rood (soprano)
Sonja Tengblad (soprano)
Lorelei Ensemble
Boston Modern Orchestra Project
Gil Rose (conductor)


----------



## pmsummer

UNAM CEYLUM
_From Sonata Violine solo 1681_
*Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber*
John Holloway - violin
Aloysia Assenbaum - organ
Lars Ulrik Mortensen - harpsichord
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## bharbeke

From the Beethoven Complete Edition:









Trio for Piano, Flute and Bassoon WoO 37: Okay
Sonata for Horn and Piano in F, Op. 17: Amazing
Sextet for 2 Horns and String Quartet in E-flat, Op. 81b: Good

This was my second time listening to this Horn Sonata. The first version I heard by Tomboeck and Inui in the Bach Guild Big Beethoven Box was nice, but this version by Daniel Barenboim and Myron Bloom is exceptional.


----------



## KenOC

Saint-Saëns: The Complete Etudes, performed by Piers Lane. Quite good!


----------



## Guest




----------



## opus55

Sibelius: Violin Concerto op.47
_Hilary Hahn
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra|Esa-Pekka Salonen_


----------



## Janspe

A. Berg: String Quartet, Op. 3; Lyrische Suite
Quatuor Diotima


----------



## Sonata

Beethoven's Fidelio, featuring Nina Stemme and Jonas Kaufmann. a very good opera in my opinion.


----------



## JACE

On the way home from work tonight, I listened to two different versions of *Liszt's Piano Concerto No. 1*:









Michel Béroff, Kurt Masur, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig (Warner Classics)









Lazar Berman, Carlo Maria Giulini, Vienna Symphony Orchestra (DG)

I like both performances very much but -- forced to pick one -- I'd likely go with Béroff.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Chamber music by plenty of 17th century German composers - Kerll, Rosenmuller, Bertali, Muffat, et. al.

I don't have access to the liner notes, but does anyone happen to know what Kindermann's Il Giardino Corrupto refers to?


----------



## jailhouse

eh I still have trouble getting into classical period stuff. Obviously it's beautiful but Mozart just doesn't really do it for me the same way what came after him does.


----------



## JACE

Liszt: Symphonic Poems / Masur, Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra (EMI)


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach: Goldberg variations.*
Igor Levit.


----------



## JACE

Brahms: Ballades, Op. 10 / Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli (DG)


----------



## Weston

*Concerti potpourri*

*Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor Op.82*
José Serebrier / undisclosed orchestra










Wastes no time getting to the violin or orchestra. They both launch into it at once. I was taken aback and didn't pay much attention to the theme. Typically late romantic, I find the exaggerated vibrato a little cheesy. I'm quite impressed with the 3rd movement however, full of double stops and soaring sonority at the same time. Movement 4 has a joyous theme and has the violin sounding like a mandolin at one point! A slow build, but worth wading through in the end.

*Kabalevsky: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op 23 *
Dmitry Yablonsky / Russian Philharmonic Orchestra / In-Ju Bang, piano










A nice vista painted on a huge canvas (the piece I mean, not the ho-hum cover). Kabelevsky is clearly post-romantic, but in the same way as Martinu. There's nothing stale about it. Though Naxos can be a little hit and miss, this recording seems great, the strings having a crisp presence without sounding brittle and the playing passionate.

*Ries: Violin Concerto in E minor, Op. 24 *
Michael Alexander Willens / Die Kölner Akademie / Anton Steck, violin










Whoah! CPO has compressed this or something. It's quite a bit louder than the previous selections. Ries doesn't sound quite so much like Beethoven to me in the first movement. Maybe more like Hummel. But in movement 2 he goes back to a few Beethovenisms, part of it even lifted almost note for note out of something from Beethoven I can't quite identify -- Emperor concerto I think. Either way, Ries is growing on me more and more as a late, late classic era / early romantic era transitional composer.

Three satisfying works tonight! And it's a good thing. I'll be away from my music for the weekend, but I'll be with good friends who are very dear to me.


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms*: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 4* Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, 
Eduard van Beinum


----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> Vásáry is a wonderful pianist. I'm not familiar with these recordings though. What do you think of them, Pugg?


One of the best and this set in one worth having ( if still available ) also part two with purple lilies.


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> Beethoven's Fidelio, featuring Nina Stemme and Jonas Kaufmann. a very good opera in my opinion.


Specially disk two, when Florestan finally got something to do.


----------



## Pugg

ArtMusic said:


>


Beautiful in every way. :tiphat:


----------



## Biwa

François Couperin: Trois Leçons de Ténèbres

Sébastien de Brossard: Stabat Mater

Lucy Crowe & Liz Watts (sopranos)
La Nuova Musica
David Bates (director)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*; Symphony no 7
C.S.O Sir George Solti.


----------



## Ariasexta

Joao Rodrigues Esteves(Vers1700-1751): Miserere, Lamentations, Stabat Mater

Ensemble Européen William Byrd, Direction: Graham O`Reilly

A portuguese late baroque composer, who was sent by king od Portugal Joao V(1689-1750) to study in Rome for 8 years, as was a few of his contemporary portuguese composers. His music was highly appreciated by the king Joao V, is a blend between ancient Iberian harmonic structure and early 18th century italian counterpoints, in a short word, melodic, easy to enjoy like Telemanns works.


----------



## Biwa

Josef Myslivecek:

La Passione di Nostro Signore Gesu Cristo

Chorus Musicus Köln
Das Neue Orchester
Christoph Spering (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

​*Dvorak: Slavonic Dances.
*
Antal Dorati conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi: Rigoletto*

Robert Merrill (Rigoletto), Anna Moffo (Gilda), Alfredo Kraus (Il Duca), Ezio Flagello (Sparafucile), Rosalind Elias (Maddalena), Anna Di Stasio (Giovanna), David Ward (Monterone), Robert Kerns (Marullo), Piero De Palma (Borsa), Mario Rinaudo (Il Conte di Ceprano), Corinna Vozza (La Contessa di Ceprano)

RCA Italiana Opera Chorus and Orchestra, Georg Solti


----------



## jim prideaux

this morning.......

Bartok-Dance Suite, Two Pictures, Hungarian Sketches and Divertimento.....Boulez and the CSO (a particularly vivid sound to this DG recording)


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart: Sonatas for Piano and Violin.*
Radu Lupu/ Szymon Goldberg


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi: Four Seasons.*
Gidon Kremer/ Claudio Abbado.


----------



## Guest

G.F.Handel


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann: Symphony 2*. & 1
Riccardo Muti conducting.


----------



## Vasks

*Goldmark - Sakuntala Overture (Korodi/Hungaraton)
Dohnanyi - Ruralia hungarica, Op. 32c (Shaham/Hyperion)
Brahms - Haydn Variations (Dohnanyi/Teldec)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bernstein:*
"Prelude, Fugue and Riffs"
[Soloist] Benny Goodman (Cl), the New York Philharmonic (May 6, 1963 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio),
"On the Town" - three dance episodes
New York Philharmonic (June 18, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Serenade for Violin, String Orchestra, harp and percussion"
[Soloist] Zino Francescatti (Vn), the New York Philharmonic (July 22, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Ballet music: "Fancy Free""
[Soloist] Columbia Symphony Orchestra (July 13, 1956 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)


----------



## JACE

*Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, Op.35 / Hermann Scherchen, Vienna State Opera Orchestra (DG/Westminster)*
I'm not too proud to say that I LOVE Rimsky-Korsakov's _Scheherazade_. No joke. It's one of my favorite compositions. And Hermann Scherchen is one of my favorite conductors. So I guess it isn't surprising that I think this is a terrific recording. Along with Stoki's and Reiner's, it's the best _Scheherazade_ I've heard.


----------



## JACE

Now on to *Robert Schumann* as performed by *Claudio Arrau*:










*Carnaval; Kinderszenen; Waldszenen (Philips)*


----------



## Guest

It's your comming out? A television presentator in my country who has also a program with classical music confessed his forbidden sin.


----------



## Pugg

​
* Mozart: Complete Masonic Music.*
Peter Maag conducting.


----------



## JACE

Traverso said:


> It's your comming out? A television presentator in my country who has also a program with classical music confessed his forbidden sin.


Ha Ha!  Maybe it is my 'coming out'! 

Seriously though... I've got to say that I've never understood why some folks 'pooh-pooh' Rimsky-Korsakov -- and _Scheherazade_ in particular. Why is that?


----------



## Guest

Why is that,good question, I love "Eine kleine Nachtmusik",and I don't pooh pooh you. We love music for all kind of reasons.
I read years ago that people in general don't like to know ( psychologically) why they love this or that.
A psychologist said this after research.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*JS Bach*:
- Toccata (Prelude) & Fugue in D minor "Dorian" BWV 538
- Toccata & Fugue in D minor BWV 565
- Prelude & Fugue in E flat major BWV 552
- Trio Sonata No.5 in C major BWV 529
- Fantasie & Fugue in G minor BWV 542
- Kommst du nun, Jesu von Himmel herunter - Choral Prelude BWV 650
- Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme - Choral Prelude BWV 645
*Karl Richter - Organ
Great Silbermann Organ of Freiberg Cathedral - BWV 538
Organ of the Jægersborg Church, Copenhagen- the rest*









My appreciation for the organ has just expanded drastically thanks to Karl Richter and his approach to JS Bach. Listening through my main system, the sound is absolutely immense with both power and clarity. This may be the biggest workout I have given my speakers for a little while and I am absolutely thrilled.

These may be the best sounding Organs I have heard since I had the pleasure to hear Saint-Saëns' Third Symphony live at the Royal Festival Hall. Nothing compares to the sound and feeling of the Organ in a live concert hall but these recordings do better than most to communicate the power and presence of the instrument.

The above is CD14 of Karl Richter's "Revealing Bach" box set which arrived this lunchtime. I never expected to really get hooked in JS Bach but a gradual chain of recordings culminating with my discovery of Karl Richter has really got my attention.


----------



## rspader

Listening to Dvorak more and more:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Theresienemesse.*

Or however you spell it. Anyway, I haven't been this excited about a new purchase in a while.


----------



## pmsummer

GUILLAUME DU FAY
_Motets - Hymns - Chansons - Sanctus Papale_
*Guillaume Du Fay*
Blue Heron
Scott Metcalf - director
_
Blue Heron_


----------



## Andolink

*Arnold Bax*: _Symphony No. 7_
London Philharmonic Orchestra/Raymond Leppard


----------



## Guest




----------



## Merl

Sorry about the tiny pic but there's hardly any pics of Dorati's RPO Beethoven set out there. Finally got it today after years of searching. Listened to all but symphonies 1, 2 and 3 and I've gotta say I'm prettydisappointed, Orchestral playing is a bit ropey (they sound a bit bored too) and the pace is way slower than the LSO recordings. Compared to the Mercury 5, 6 & 7 it's just pants.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Schumann: Carnaval, Op.9/Kreisleriana, Op.16/Kinderscenen, Op.15/Arabeske, Op.18 Benno Moiseiwitsch

Bach-Hess: Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring
Scarlatti: Sonatas, L.23 and 413
Chopin: Barcarolle, Op.60/Sonata No.3 in B Minor, Op.58
Liszt: Sonetto del Petrarca 104
Ravel: Alborada del Grazioso Dinu Lipatti

Moiseiwitsch and Schumann, that's what I call a dream combination and these recordings made for American Decca in 1961 are superb. 
Dinu Lipatti, another superlative pianist, who died far too young (33 years old), but all of his few recordings are justly prized, this is a very fine recital, an LP I bought 35 years ago that gives as much pleasure now as it did back then. I've still never heard a better performance of Ravel's Alborada, in fact I've not heard one that equals Lipatti. If you've never heard him, then do yourself a favour and get some or all of his recordings. Most of them are available in a 7 CD set on Warner, you can get it for around £10 on Amazon, a gift, an absolute gift.


----------



## jim prideaux

Oramo and the Royal Stockholm Philharmonic performing Schumann 1st and 2nd Symphonies (for 'SS').


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 88 and 104*


----------



## hpowders

Manxfeeder said:


> *Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 88 and 104*
> 
> View attachment 89497
> View attachment 89498


Two of the all-time great Haydn conductors: Bernstein and Szell.


----------



## Manxfeeder

hpowders said:


> Two of the all-time great Haydn conductors: Bernstein and Szell.


After my experience this week with them, I have to agree.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Corigliano, Mr. Tambourine Man*

In honor of the Nobel Prize winner, I'm enduring this piece. I still don't like what Corigliano did with it, but maybe that's just me. Still, it got him a Grammy. Not quite a Nobel, but I guess it's something.


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Kreutzer Sonata - Argerich / Kremer

Beethoven concerto 5 Ashkenazy / Solti 

Both very exciting performances


----------



## Guest

Schönberg


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*JS Bach: The Goldberg Variations BWV 988
Karl Richter - Harpsichord*

I cannot add images from my tablet unfortunately but it is CD1 from Karl Richter's "Revealing Bach" box set.

I have never heard the Goldberg Variations on a Harpsichord before and I am enjoying this performance immensely heading into the final third of the variations. The instrument can be hit or miss depending upon the recording and upon the musician. In both cases here, standards are high and reflected in the resultant recording.

It never sounds monotonous or routine, there is clearly thought and care in the performance.

This sits comfortably alongside versions on modern Pianos by Glenn Gould and Angela Hewitt for me.


----------



## JACE

After spending some time thinking about Brahms solo piano music and noting my thoughts on this thread, I'm now listening to:










*Richard Goode Plays Brahms: Eight Pieces for Piano, Op. 76; Seven Fantasies, Op. 116; Four Pieces, Op. 119 (Nonesuch)*
Goode's rendition of Brahms' Op. 76 is superb.


----------



## hpowders

Manxfeeder said:


> *Corigliano, Mr. Tambourine Man*
> 
> In honor of the Nobel Prize winner, I'm enduring this piece. I still don't like what Corigliano did with it, but maybe that's just me. Still, it got him a Grammy. Not quite a Nobel, but I guess it's something.
> 
> View attachment 89500


His score for the Red Violin is quite good!


----------



## worov

That Kubelik is really an amazing Mahler conductor.


----------



## Vronsky

*French Choral Music (Netherlands Chamber Choir) | Decca Legends: Régine Crespin*










French Choral Music
Claude Debussy: Trois chansons de Charles d'Orléans
Maurice Ravel: Trois chansons
Andre Jolivet: Epithalame
Jean Françaix: Trois Poèmes de Paul Valéry
Olivier Messiaen: O sacrum convivium
Jean Louis Florentz: Asmarâ
Netherlands Chamber Choir *·* Ed Spanjaard










Decca Legends: Régine Crespin
Hector Berlioz: Les nuits d'été
Maurice Ravel: Shéhérazade
Claude Debussy: Trois Chansons de Bilitis
Francis Poulenc
from Banalités, FP 107
Chanson d'Orkenise
Hôtel
from La Courte Paille, FP 178
Le carafon
La Reine de cœur
from Chansons villageoises, FP 117
Les gars qui vont à la fête
Deux poèmes de Louis Aragon, FP 122
"C"
Fêtes galantes
Régine Crespin *·* Orchestre de la Suisse Romande *·* Ernest Ansermet *·* John Wustman


----------



## bharbeke

Finishing up my Beethoven chamber music listening, the only other piece that caught my attention was the Op. 105 variation set from Licad and Gallois. This was an improvement over the Rampal/Veyron-Lacroix version in the Big Beethoven Box.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mozart: Piano Sonatas (Gavrilov), Piano Concertos 14, 23 & 25 (Moravec/Vlach); Shostakovich: String Quartets 3-4 (Fitzwilliam)


----------



## Manxfeeder

hpowders said:


> His score for the Red Violin is quite good!


I really like his Dylan Thomas Trilogy. Hence my disappointment with his Bob Dylan heptology.


----------



## Guest

As predicted, disc 2 is just as stunning as disc 1.


----------



## Barbebleu

Vivaldi's Concerto in D for Lute and Orchestra played by Julian Bream. Lovely stuff.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

A charming portrait of an organ, built by the Master Arp Schnitger, in Grasberg.

I've heard somewhere that we're pretty sure that Bach played it in his visit in Hamburg, as it originally belonged to an orphanage that allowed visitors to play their organ for free. That's a plus, for this beautiful little gem.

Edit: Apparently, this CD was to document the organ in it's native habitat (the church in Grasberg - but, again, it was moved there from the orphanage where Bach probably played it), and in a nearby Monastery, where it was held for a while when the church was being renovated. 
We can tell very clearly the difference in acoustic - the wooden Grasberg church has quite a dry acoustic, which lends the music a certain clarity, while the very reverberant monastery gives the organ a boomy, magnificent sound.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

AClockworkOrange said:


> *JS Bach: The Goldberg Variations BWV 988
> Karl Richter - Harpsichord*
> 
> I cannot add images from my tablet unfortunately but it is CD1 from Karl Richter's "Revealing Bach" box set.
> 
> I have never heard the Goldberg Variations on a Harpsichord before and I am enjoying this performance immensely heading into the final third of the variations. The instrument can be hit or miss depending upon the recording and upon the musician. In both cases here, standards are high and reflected in the resultant recording.
> 
> It never sounds monotonous or routine, there is clearly thought and care in the performance.
> 
> This sits comfortably alongside versions on modern Pianos by Glenn Gould and Angela Hewitt for me.


How do you think of more recent recordings, such as Hantai, Leonhardt or Rannou? 
I ask, because Richter plays on an old-fashioned, revival style harpsichord, resplendent with 16' chorus and all the bells and whistles. Some people like them, because they work better with the touch that pianists (especially of that time) usually have, but then historical purists hate them.


----------



## Guest

The Piano Quintet--very nice.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

​*Pleyel:*

Clarinet Concerto No. 1
Clarinet Concerto No. 2
Dieter Klöcker (clarinet)

Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim, Sebastian Tewinkel


----------



## AClockworkOrange

bioluminescentsquid said:


> How do you think of more recent recordings, such as Hantai, Leonhardt or Rannou?
> I ask, because Richter plays on an old-fashioned, revival style harpsichord, resplendent with 16' chorus and all the bells and whistles. Some people like them, because they work better with the touch that pianists (especially of that time) usually have, but then historical purists hate them.


I couldn't say as I haven't heard another Goldberg performance on Harpsichord.

I have heard Mahan Esfahani perform CPE Bach keyboard sonatas on Harpsichord which I did enjoy.

I enjoyed both but I couldn't say I preferred one over the other sound wise without further listens to both to compare the two.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

Sibelius 2 + Finlandia &Tapiola


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> As predicted, disc 2 is just as stunning as disc 1.


I am still with you, however I wonder what he's even more capable of, I mean this is very close to absolute genius.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert:* Partsongs, Auf dem Strom & Der Hirt auf dem Felsen

Danco/ Tear/ Elizabethan singers.


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

Schubert is great :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> I am still with you, however I wonder what he's even more capable of, I mean this is very close to absolute genius.


Since he's well under 30, he has time to grow even further, theoretically! There are breath-taking moments on those discs of which very few other pianists would be capable. I can hardly wait for his Rach III in Los Angeles!


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich, Symphony No. 1 James Conlon with the American Youth Symphony. A perennial favorite, on the radio!


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Plenty of happy renaissance dances played on a somewhat muffled-sounding virginal, with an occasional recorder solo here and there


----------



## Andolink

*François Couperin*: _Troisième livre de pièces de clavecin_










_Les Nations--Premier Ordre 'La Françoise'_


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Merl

Great symphony and that march is so catchy. After playing it this morning I've been humming it ever since. It always has the same effect on me.


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-3rd Symphony.......

having recently been increasingly impressed by the BPO and Abbado performing this symphony I have now returned to the same Orchestra as conducted by Harnoncourt.


----------



## Guest

Buxtehude BuxWV29-56-12-72-44-43


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 2*

Today's Saturday Symphony.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Traverso said:


> Buxtehude BuxWV29-56-12-72-44-43


Have you heard Jos van Immerseel's recording of the Buxtehude cantatas? If not and you're interested in Buxtehude, I would highly recommend it. Even if you're not interested in Buxtehude, I would still recommend it.


----------



## Vasks

*Bernabei - Overture to "L'Ascanio" (Ng/Signum)
D. Gabrielli - Sonata #4 for Trumpet and Strings (Guttler/Capriccio)
Roman - Drottningholm Music (Halstead/Naxos)*


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> Have you heard Jos van Immerseel's recording of the Buxtehude cantatas? If not and you're interested in Buxtehude, I would highly recommend it. Even if you're not interested in Buxtehude, I would still recommend it.


Thank you,I have read about it but not heard it so far..To be honest ,this set of cantatas arrived this aferternoon and I listened to the first cd and I am a bit disappointed.
The music lacks the quality of the Bach cantatas and the singing from Barbara Schlick is not my cup of tea.
I shall try to find a few sound samples and see if the recording by van Immerseel can change my mind.

I listened to the cd on YouTube and it served the music of Buxtehude much better than the Koopman recording.The singing of Barbara Schlick make me unwilling to listen to this recording while her singing is so present
Tha brass playing is also a deception.


----------



## Guest

Mozart symphony 29


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony: Schumann Symphony No. 2. Karajan/Berlin. A really excellent performance and recommended.


----------



## Granate

*Beethoven MEGA Challenge (8 Conductors) - S No.7*

*Beethoven
Symphony No.7 in A major, Op.92*









*Cond. George Szell, ClO, RCA-Sony (1959/2004 Remastered Edition)*

_Correct. It does not seem as extraordinary as Beethoven but it manages to keep the interest._

*Cond. Herbert von Karajan, PO, WC (1951/2014 Remastered Edition)*
_More or less good version of the symphony, but it is like it was a minor work in Beethoven._

*Cond. Paavo Järvi, DKPB, Sony-BMG (2007)*
_Minimal style and same old story._

*Cond. Claudio Abbado, BPO, DG (2001)*
_More or less the same style than in No.6. Except in the latter movements, Abbado and the Berliner do not provide anything remarkable._









*Cond. Klaus Tennstedt, LPO, BBC Legends (1989 Live at Royal Festival Hall / 1996 Remastered Issue Edition)*

_Fantastic performance, the instrumentation and the detail of the London Philharmonic is the key to success._









*Cond. Wilhelm Furtwängler, BPO, M&A (1943 Live recording / 1999 Remastered, 2012 Issue Edition)*
_Surprisingly one of the best performed No.7 now. To Furtwängler merits, artistry and power resist the limitations of the dodgy mono._









*Cond. Wilhelm Furtwängler, WPO, WC (1950/2011 Remastered Edition)*

_This one is a very Wiener Philharmoniker production and slightly better than the Berliner version with the same conductor, the plus is the slow and careful Allegretto and the intense, progressive Allegro con Brio._









*Cond. John Eliot Gardiner, OReR, Archiv-DG (1992)*

_The reason I feel bad about this is because Gardiner has gone too far with that characteristic sharp sound and has taken out many traits of, say, the Allegretto and the Allegro con brio._

*Sergiu Celibidache, MPO, WC (1989 Live recording/2011 Issue Edition)*
_The concept of "slow Beethoven" can work sometimes. This time, only the Allegro con brio does. Not a bad time either, but it does not feel like Celibidache ever did fit in Beethoven with that glorious "Eroica"._

*No.7 Results:*
1st: Tennstedt LPO (8p)
2nd: Furtwängler WPO (7p)
3rd: Furtwängler BPO
4th: Szell ClO (6p)
5th: Gardiner OReR (5p)
6th: Karajan PO (4p)
7th: Celibidache MPO (3p)
8th: Järvi DKPB (2p)
9nd: Abbado BPO (1p)



Vaneyes said:


> *Beethoven No.6: *Walter '58, Harnoncourt '90, Karajan '76 all need urgent listens.





Merl said:


> Lots of great 6ths out there but *Mackerras, Jansons, Immerseel, Bohm, Blomstedt, Dorati (LSO), Herreweghe, Gielen, Ashkenazy (yes Ashkenazy!!) & Reiner.* Karajan (allegedly) ... I think by the 80s cycle he'd given up with it and relaxed enough to say "WT*" and what we get is, ironically, his best Pastoral...


_Wow, thank you both for the advice. I would give a try to Karajan 80's or Dórati. I was actually really satisfied with Furtwängler's studio recording as a modern instrument example and Gardiner as the period instrument version (Tennstedt was better but I had to choose one modern version)._


----------



## Manxfeeder

Traverso said:


> I listened to the first cd and I am a bit disappointed.
> The music lacks the quality of the Bach cantatas and the singing from Barbara Schlick is not my cup of tea.


You're right; the Koopman recording is not the best representation of Buxtehude.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Heliogabo

*Handel*
_Recorder sonatas_
Michala Petri, recorder
Keith Jarrett, harpsichord
Even if this musicians inhabits two different worlds the result is quite beautiful.










Mahan Esfahani, harpsichord
Yes, I like a lot this album.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak Piano Trios in B Flat and G Minor*

My wife's gone today, so I can listen to anything I want. So why am I still listening to pretty music? Maybe I'm becoming domesticated.


----------



## jim prideaux

Claus Peter Flor and the Bamberg S.O.-Mendelssohn 3rd and 4th Symphonies.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Buxtehude, Der Herr Is Mit Mir*,* Sicut Moses exaltavit serpentem.*

Lovely singing, sensitively interpreted by Jos van Immerseel and his forces. The concluding Alleluia is especially fun; he goes for six minutes on just one word, but he pulls out everything he can from it. Then on to another strong Buxtehude recording, this time featuring Emma Kirkby.


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven a Piano concerto 3 Ashkenazy / CSO / Solti.

Solti's accompaniment is very fine indeed helped by the perfect balanced recording


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Penderecki, Symphony No. 7, Seven Gates of Jerusalem*

I've been putting this off long enough. The wife's gone for the day, and the volume is up. Here goes.


----------



## Guest

Buxtehude

Nichts soll uns scheiden
Ihr Lieben Christen
Ich habe lust abzuscheiden
Herr ,wenn ich nur dich habe
Nun danket alle Gott


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> *Penderecki, Symphony No. 7, Seven Gates of Jerusalem*
> 
> I've been putting this off long enough. The wife's gone for the day, and the volume is up. Here goes.
> 
> View attachment 89510


Count your blessings.:tiphat:


----------



## cwarchc

One of my latest purchases


----------



## AClockworkOrange

A brief sojourn back into Bach before the Saturday Symphony. Contrasting with the last two days of listening to Karl Richter's incredible interpretations, I have opted for an equally compelling orchestration/arrangement courtesy of Leopold Stokowski, performed with his own Symphony Orchestra.

The piece in question is the Passacaglia & Fugue in C minor BWV582. Originally composed for Organ, this is an effective and beautiful transcription with an equally rewarding performance. It is an excellent companion to Karl Richter's own performance on Organ, providing an alternative perspective which manages to add colour and texture to Bach's work whilst remaining true to the spirit and intentions of the piece.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Although I prefer the more meditative and comforting requiems of Mozart and Faure, I still enjoy Verdi's operatic _Requiem_:


----------



## Heliogabo

One more Bach, one more Handel










*J. S. Bach*
_Die Kunst der Fuge_
Menno Van Delft, harpsichord










*Handel*
_Complete violin sonatas_
Ariadne Daskalakis, baroque violin
Ensemble Vintage Köln

Another splendid Naxos release. 
Beautiful baroque music.


----------



## Flamme

http://tunein.com/radio/Classical-24-995-s52501/


----------



## Guest

Ockeghem


----------



## KenOC

Sibelius, Symphony No. 2. Okko Kamu with the Lahti SO. A fine set, IMO one of the best.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Claus Peter Flor and the Bamberg S.O.-Mendelssohn 3rd and 4th Symphonies.


having heartily enjoyed the 'Athalia' overture that ends this CD I have now turned to the same conductor and orchestra performing a number of Mendelssohn overtures....The Marriage of Camacho,A Midsummer Night's Dream, Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage, Ruy Blas and The Hebrides.....oh and Athalia again!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 85*

This is a lovely piece. I wonder, exactly what was it about this that make it a favorite of Marie Antoinette? Was it the French folk song, or was it the minuet? Maybe it was the musical invention. Anyway, she had a copy of this in her cell when she was imprisoned.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I found Jorge Caballero's "Pictures at an Exhibition" on spotify! He is absolutely one of the worlds absolutely best guitar players  Eric Clapton go home (as Neil Smith said at a Stepan Rak concert in '87).


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Robert Schumann
Andante and Variations, for two pianos, two cellos and horn, Op. 46 
Study in Canon Form , Op 56/4 (arr. Debussy for two pianos)
Adagio and Allegro, for horn and piano, Op. 70
Drei Romanzen, for oboe and piano, Op. 94
Abendlied. Op. 85/12 
Fantasiestücke, for clarinet and piano, Op. 73
Fünf Stücke im Volkston, for cello and piano, Op. 102 *
Vladimir Ashkenazy (pn); Malcolm Frager (pn); Alfred Brendel (pn); Benjamin Britten (pn); Amaryllis Fleming (vc); Terence Weil (vc); Mstislav Rostropovich (vc); Barry Tuckwell (hn); Heinz Holliger (oboe); Franklin Cohen (cl) [Decca, rec. 1961-90, CD compilation 2013]

This disc is worth your money, Schumann fans.










*Schumann
Myrthen, op. 25: 6 songs.
Gedichte der Königin Maria Stuart, op. 135.
7 Lieder nach Gedichten von Friedrich Rückert 
Liederkries, op. 39*
Bernarda Fink (mez); Anthony Spiri (pn) [HM, 2009]

My new disc for this week. A very fine collection, beautifully recorded by HM.










*Schumann
Symphony No. 1 Op. 38 'Spring'
Symphony No. 2 Op. 61
Overture 'Genoveva' Op 81*
Berlin PO, Rafael Kubelik [DG, rec. 1964, CD 1994]

A remarkably good recording from 1964, and justly well regarded performances by Kubelik and the BPO.


----------



## senza sordino

I've been doing some piano trios homework this morning. All but one from Spotify. I have a recording of the Brahms.

In chronological order:

Clara Schumann Piano Trio in Gm Swiss Piano Trio

Brahms Trio for clarinet, cello and piano in Am on my DG set of five disks with Amadeus Quartet and friends

Schubert Notturno Suk Trio

Saariaho Cendres an Ondine recording

Zemlinsky Trio for clarinet, cello and piano on Naxos (five stars)

Crumb Vox Balaenae (voice of the whale) New Music Concerto Ensemble (I really liked it, very atmospheric or should I say oceanic?)

Takemitsu Between Tides Ensemble KAI

Rimsky Korsakov Piano Trio in Cm Moscow Trio (epic)

Fanny Mendelssohn Piano Trio in Dm Atlantic Trio. (Outstanding first two movements)


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONY NO.3
_A Pastoral Symphony_
SYMPHONY NO.5
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
New Philharmonia Orchestra
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Adrian Boult - conductor

_EMI_


----------



## TurnaboutVox

senza sordino said:


> I've been doing some piano trios homework this morning.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Zemlinsky Trio for clarinet, cello and piano on Naxos (five stars)


Here's my piano trio homework, sir!

(P.S. I must listen to that Zemlinsky trio before too long.)

*
Alkan*
Grand duo Concertante for Violin and Piano, Op. 21
Olivier Gardon (Piano), Dong-Suk Kang (Violin)

Sonata de concert for Cello and Piano, Op. 47
Yvan Chiffoleau (Cello), Olivier Gardon (Piano)
*
Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello in G minor, Op. 30
Dong-Suk Kang (Violin), Olivier Gardon (Piano), Yvan Chiffoleau (Cello) *
[Timpani, rec. 1992]

The Alkan chamber works, to which this is my first exposure, are very good, especially the piano trio.



> Each of these pieces is a neglected masterpiece. Public concert performances are rare to unheard of. The printed scores are in print (Billadot), and readily available. It is only the fearsome reputation of the difficulty of Alkan's pianism that inhibits almost but the young from playing these. they contain interesting ideas, passion, strict form and unusual tonality and rhythms. There is also anticipation of modern-isms of composers who were to follow. ArkivMusic 2016












*
Hummel
Piano Trio No. 6 in E-Flat Major, Op. 93
Piano Trio No. 2 in F Major, Op. 22
Piano Trio No. 3 in G Major, Op. 35
Piano Trio No. 7 in E-Flat Major, Op. 96*
[Naxos, 2014]










*
Hummel
Piano Trio No. 1 in E-Flat Major, Op. 12
Piano Trio No. 4 in G Major, Op. 65
Piano Trio No. 5 in E Major, Op. 83 "Grand trio concertante"*
Gould Piano Trio [Naxos, 2015]

OK, these Hummel piano trios are...bright, charming, sparkling and full of invention. I think a young Schubert may have heard No. 4 as it has a theme startlingly similar to one in an early Schubert piano sonata. I find Hummel's piano trios much more convincing than his three string quartets, and the Gould Trio's discs are very enjoyable. Recommended.










*Beethoven 
Trio for Piano and Strings no 5 in D major, Op. 70 no 1 "Ghost"
Trio for Piano and Strings no 3 in C minor, Op. 1 no 3

Hummel
Piano Trio No. 4 in G major, Op. 65*
Staier, Sepec, Queyras
[HM, 2008]


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Nice organ!


----------



## Guest

Mozart Serenata notturna - K239- Divertimento K334 - Eine Kleine Nachtmusik K525


----------



## Heliogabo

*Mozart*

Disc 1 from this wonderful set:










I love Lupu´s playing here, it´s absolutely suitable to Goldberg´s










Terrific performances (w/ pianoforte) of this beautiful chamber pieces, Mozart´s piano quartets.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler: Symphony 9 (Bernstein)


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Schumann: Symphony No.2 in C, Op.61 London Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Adrian Boult

Always a pleasure (and never a chore) to have an excuse to revisit Boult's superb set of Schumann Symphonies. Thank God for the gramophone (as I once heard an announcer say on Radio 3 before a broadcast of Cortot's 1933 recording of Chopin's 3rd Piano Sonata!!)


----------



## geralmar

Merl said:


> Sorry about the tiny pic but there's hardly any pics of Dorati's RPO Beethoven set out there. Finally got it today after years of searching. Listened to all but symphonies 1, 2 and 3 and I've gotta say I'm prettydisappointed, Orchestral playing is a bit ropey (they sound a bit bored too) and the pace is way slower than the LSO recordings. Compared to the Mercury 5, 6 & 7 it's just pants.


Your opinion pretty well matches up with the original critical assessment. The recordings were also considered in another thread here a couple of years ago with same consensus. The most interesting thing about the set is that it "went missing" for a number of years; no one could locate the tapes plus ownership was murky. I onced owned a couple of the recordings on Phillips "Golden Imports" LPs; but have no memory of the interpretations. I believe the recent reissue is on DG.


----------



## Guest

I received this set today and listened to No.6. Wow, what an intense and well-played performance! The sound is amazingly good too in this SACD/DSD remastered version. My only complaint might be that No. 9 is split over 2 discs--at 79 minutes it would fit on one disc today--perhaps not when this version was issued.


----------



## JACE

Recent listening:









*Schubert: Impromptus D899 & D935 / Krystian Zimerman (DG)*
Beautiful. Zimerman's ultra-refined pianism suits this music perfectly.









*Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic" / Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra (Sony)*
I recently found this in a bargain bin and gave it a first listen today. (Until I came across this CD, I didn't even know that Ormandy had recorded Bruckner.) First impressions are mostly positive -- if for no other reason that the sound produced by this orchestra is so resplendent. It's like a Cadillac: large, luxurious, and powerful.









*Brahms: Symphony No. 1 / Jochum, London PO (Warner Classics)*
Jochum's account is my benchmark for this work. The fourth movement made my hair stand on end.

Last night, I spent some time comparing different versions of *Beethoven's Piano Sonata No. 30, Op. 109*. I listened to *Solomon* (Testament), *Serkin* (Sony), and *Buchbinder* (Teldec). I can honestly say that I enjoyed all three interpretations. Each of them sounded utterly different.

This week's Saturday Symphony is up next:









*Schumann: Symphony No. 2 / Levine, Philadelphia Orchestra (RCA/Sony)*


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

... Just realized that I'm listening to this on Oct. 16, the date when Gesualdo killed his first wife. :devil:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Hummel Piano trios* ( disc 1)
Trio Pernassus


----------



## Pugg

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Robert Schumann
> Andante and Variations, for two pianos, two cellos and horn, Op. 46
> Study in Canon Form , Op 56/4 (arr. Debussy for two pianos)
> Adagio and Allegro, for horn and piano, Op. 70
> Drei Romanzen, for oboe and piano, Op. 94
> Abendlied. Op. 85/12
> Fantasiestücke, for clarinet and piano, Op. 73
> Fünf Stücke im Volkston, for cello and piano, Op. 102 *
> Vladimir Ashkenazy (pn); Malcolm Frager (pn); Alfred Brendel (pn); Benjamin Britten (pn); Amaryllis Fleming (vc); Terence Weil (vc); Mstislav Rostropovich (vc); Barry Tuckwell (hn); Heinz Holliger (oboe); Franklin Cohen (cl) [Decca, rec. 1961-90, CD compilation 2013]
> 
> This disc is worth your money, Schumann fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Even twice as much


----------



## Pugg

​
MOZART: Sinfonia Concertante K364; Concertone K191
IPO/ Perlman / Zukerman / Mehta


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

I am currently listening to my neighbors have way too much "fun", if you know what I mean. 
I'm being serious, I live in a flat, my neighbors' flat connected to mine. I can hear them groaning and panting, it's not like I can spoil it for them though. It's so awkward.....


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> I am currently listening to my neighbors have way too much "fun", if you know what I mean.
> I'm being serious, I live in a flat, my neighbors' flat connected to mine. I can hear them groaning and panting, it's not like I can spoil it for them though. It's so awkward.....


Then play some music as loud as possible so they get a soundtrack to have fun to!

(Extra points if it's Ravel's Bolero)


----------



## tortkis

Simeon Ten Holt: Solo Devil's Dance II - Jeroen Van Veen (Brilliant Classics)


----------



## JACE

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 93, 100 "Military," 68 / Harnoncourt, RCOA (Teldec)


----------



## Pugg

Inspired by Vronsky:

​
*Rachmaninov: *

Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18
Piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor, Op. 30

Simon Trpčeski (piano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gouvy*:_ Symphony 1 and 2_

Deutsche Radio Philharmonie, Jacques Mercier


----------



## KenOC

Pugg said:


> *Gouvy*:_ Symphony 1 and 2_


Slow down, you move too fast
You got to make the morning last
Just kicking down the cobblestones
Looking for fun and feeling Gouvy


----------



## Pugg

Next one :

l]
​
*Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice*

Agnes Baltsa (Orfeo), Margaret Marshall (Euridice), Edita Gruberova (Amor)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus & Philharmonia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti.

Recording: 25 & 27-30 June & 6 July 1981,


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Elgar: Enigma Variations, Op.36
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a theme by Thomas Tallis Philharmonia Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

The first LP I bought of Elgar, and one that started a lifelong love affair with his music, and also introduced me to Vaughan Williams, I loved it forty years ago and I love it still...........


----------



## Haydn man

Slightly late for this weeks Saturday Symphony
No.2 with Bernstein and mighty good it is


----------



## Granate

*Beethoven MEGA Challenge (8 Conductors) - S No.8*

*Beethoven
Symphony No.8 in F major, Op.93*









*Sergiu Celibidache, MPO, WC (1995 Live recording/2011 Issue Edition)*

_We can give this recording the benefit of the first listening in the queue, but it is actually a very good version. The constant repetitions of the composition in the first and fourth movements remind of Celibidache's expertise: Bruckner. Thus, we get to hear something really enjoyable._

*Cond. Claudio Abbado, BPO, DG (2001)*
_What should I say? Maybe I should have tried the previous WPO edition? It is a bit tiring to keep thinking this._

*Cond. George Szell, ClO, RCA-Sony (1961/2004 Remastered Edition)*
_Yet again a correct, old school Beethoven interpretation. Not special, not average._









*Cond. Herbert von Karajan, PO, WC (1955/2014 Remastered Edition)*

_I am impressed by the sound quality of the recording, taking the rare advantage of conducting the Philharmonia in stereo. I love that feeling, and the version can only feel right._









*Cond. Wilhelm Furtwängler, BPO, DG (1953 Live recording / 1985 Issue Edition)*

_Più forte, repeatedly. The limitations of the mono sound in this neat and balanced recording are on the timpani, but at the same time, it allows to catch this strengh in the composition._

*Cond. Wilhelm Furtwängler, SPO, WC (1948/2011 Remastered Edition)*
_No. This live is terribly recorded and it forms the big, bigger, biggest down of the Furt set._









*Cond. Paavo Järvi, DKPB, Sony-BMG (2006)*

_Less instruments for an equally powerful recording. I was shocked but still ties with the rest of "really good" versions already heard._

*Cond. John Eliot Gardiner, OReR, Archiv-DG (1992)*
_Like in No.7, the sharp and serious sound is too much for this Beethoven composition. There is no mistake made except for the concept of HIP._









*Cond. Klaus Tennstedt, LPO, WC (1986/2006 Issue Edition)*

_Tennstedt keeps the same abilities for his amazing Beethoven but the difference with the live performance results in the loss of "noise" in the strings._

*No.8 Results:*
1st: Celibidache MPO (8p)
2nd: Karajan PO (7p)
3rd: Järvi DKPB (6p)
4th: Furtwängler BPO (5p)
5th: Tennstedt LPO (4p)
6th: Szell ClO (3p)
7th: Gardiner OReR (2p)
8th: Abbado BPO (1p)
9nd: Furtwängler SPO


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: Songs without words.
Javier Perianes


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*: Les Sylphides
*Prokofiev*: Love For Three Oranges
Boston Pops Orchestra, Arthur Fiedler


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Clair de lune, Two Arabesques.*

I like Philippe Entremont's way with Debussy. Clair de Lune is atmospheric. The Arabesques are played rapidly, but it works, at least for me.


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming; verismo arias.*


----------



## Vasks

*Glinka - Spanish Overture #2 [aka Summer Night in Madrid] (Svetlanov/Regis)
Tchaikovsky - Souvenir de Florence (Borodin Qrt +/Teldec)
Glazunov - Triumphal March (Schermerhorn/Marco Polo)*


----------



## helenora

Beethoven Symphony 9. after a long time not listening to it, now it's very new , very


----------



## jim prideaux

Norrington and the SWR SO-Mendelssohn 1st and 5th Symphonies.

(while there appears to be a certain degree of criticism regarding these HIP and live recordings 
I personally cannot help but be enthralled by them and they have the added bonus of two brief 'lectures' at the conclusion!)

(and another thing...listening to the 5th again I have become increasingly aware of the fact that one can hear the later developments of Schumann's symphonic writings)


----------



## Pugg

HAYDN
Symphony in G major, Hob. I:100 "Military" • Symphony in B-flat major, Hob. I:102 • Symphony in D major, Hob. I:104 "London"


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Barber, Violin Concerto*

This is a ravishing concerto, with memorable themes and large sweeps of sound. The Nashville Symphony is performing it, and I wanted a reminder of how it sounds. I think that's one to bring friends to who don't like classical music. Of course, they'll think it is a movie soundtrack, but even if they're envisioning Ryan Gosling and Rachel McAdams, their ears will be hearing Barber.


----------



## tortkis

Buxtehude: 6 Cantatas - Orchestra Anima Eterna / Collegium Vocale / Jos van Immerseel (Channel Classics)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini: La Boheme.*
Tebaldi / Bergonzi et al.
Tullio Serafin conducting.


----------



## opus55

Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 23 and 24
_Mozarteum Orchester Salzburg | Hans Graf_










Dittersdorf: Oboe Concerto in D minor
_Lajos Lencses,oboe
Liszt Ferenc Chamber Orchestra, Budapest|Janos Rolla_










Cooking and listening..


----------



## Ariasexta

Musica Espanola (World Premiere Recordings)

Capilla Penaflorida. Direction: Josep Cabre. Label：Glissando

Juan Garcia de Salazar(1639-1710)
Anonymous 
Juan Hidalgo(1614-1685)
Joan Cererols(1618-1676)
Antonio Martin y Coll(fl.1706)
Carlos Patino(1600-1675)

Glissando label has delivered many high quality choral music discs from Renaissance and Baroque periods, the sound of their recordings is very impressive. I recommend to look for this labels discs. The music program here is from early 17th century Spain under the rule of the king Felipe IV(1605-1665). These composers lost 90% of their output in the genres of Villancicos and Tonos Humanos to the destroyed library of Joao IV of Portugual(1604-1656) who was a keen collector of these genres. The record here presents the few of them that survived and an interesting Missa a 5 by Juan Hidalgo who was famous for his secular music. Very Beautiful music overall that deserves more attention, the amount of their music that survives in Spain is still quite considerable and the quality of them is out of question. All of the works in the recording is recorded on disc for the first time. Recommended music and label!!


----------



## Heliogabo

*Beethoven*
_Piano concerto #5, Emperor_
Vienna Symphony Orchestra
Zubin Mehta, cond.

_Fantasia in C minor, "Choral Phantasy" _
Stuttgart Philarmonic Orchestra and Chorus
Willfried Boettcher, cond.

Alfred Brendel, piano.

Young Brendel is more dinamic on his approach to this pieces than in his later recordings. I like them all, but this originally Vox recordings has more stamina in my humble opinion. What a great pianist he is: long live to mr. Brendel!


----------



## Andolink

*Wolfgan Rihm*: _String Quartet No. 10_ (1993/97)
Minguet Quartett










*Aldo Clementi*: _Satz 2_ (2001)
Quatuor Bozzini


----------



## Guest

Beethoven string trio Op.3 & Serenade Op.8


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1948 - '55, 1982.


----------



## Sonata

Enjoying this excellent Richard Strauss set. 
-Metomorphasen
-Also Sprach Zarathustra


----------



## Merl

A big thank you to someone here for this one. Paray and the Detroit SO. A great recording which I can now listen to again.


----------



## Guest

Brahms 3 intermezzos 21 Hungarian Dances Vol.2 for piano duet


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

A bit of Bach!


----------



## JACE

*Hector Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique / Bernstein, NYPO (CBS)*
Bernstein's recording was the first version of this symphony that I ever heard. It's still one of my favorite versions of this work.


----------



## Guest

More Bach ,a concert to celebrate the birthday of the queen,it is an ad hoc ensemble.Hope you will enjoy it.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Very romantic and meditative contemporary music


----------



## Guest

I started to listen to all Bach cantatas,every day a few ,happy times for sure.:angel:


----------



## Guest

More cantatas..


----------



## jim prideaux

Haydn-Symphonies 45 (Farewell)47 and 50 performed by the English Concert and Pinnock.......'Sturm und Drang' for a Sunday evening!


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Since tonight will be the night of Oct. 16, the date on which Gesualdo caught his wife, Donna Maria, cheating on him and murdered her and her lover on the spot, it's only fitting that I listen to a bit of Gesualdo when it gets dark.









This is probably my favorite recording of anything Gesualdo (along with the Hillard's Tenebrae and Alessandrini's Madrigals); the recording engineering is top-notch, and while the works may not be the most famous or craziest of Gesualdo's output, they are certainly beautiful and moving. I also like how the disc also includes organ works by Gesualdo's court composers, such as de Macque or Trabaci.









Meanwhile, I'm just trying this disc out. I certainly have high expectations for Les Arts Florissants (Their Monteverdi is my favorite), and I'm sure that this one won't disappoint, either.

Speak of "Having fun!"


----------



## jailhouse

back to Bach Cantatas for me

right now: Die Elenden sollen essen, BWV 75


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

I'm listening to the loud noise of my clothes dryer, while I turn a tap on to have a drink of water :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto 21*

So there was a time I wasn't taken very much with Robert Casadesus. That time has passed.


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

bioluminescentsquid said:


> Then play some music as loud as possible so they get a soundtrack to have fun to!
> 
> (Extra points if it's Ravel's Bolero)


I wish I thought of that!


----------



## Guest

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> I wish I thought of that!


 ouverture 1812 will do also for a musical treatment.But be aware,it is a kind of war declaration.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

For now (before my descent into Gesualdo Madness)










Foccoroulle playing a selection of Georg Bohm's (Bach's Organ-coach during his stay at Luneburg) organ works on the incredible van Hagerbeer/Schnitger organ in Alkmaar!


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

Traverso said:


> ouverture 1812 will do also for a musical treatment.But be aware,it is a kind of war declaration.


Even though I'm really angry with them and it'll be highly awkward when I see them in person next.....I can't stop laughing :lol:


----------



## Guest

No.9 today. Another powerful and amazingly well recorded performance.


----------



## Guest

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> I wish I thought of that!


There was a hilarious scene in an old episode of _Frasier_ where he jumps up and down on his hotel bed and yells amorously in order to make his ex-wife, who is in the next room, jealous. You might try that!


----------



## Guest

The Sextet. Very nice piece.


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner: Symphony No. 9. Karajan/Berlin. As good a performance as I have heard. Highly recommended.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Boult's performance of the London Symphony (no. 2) of Vaughan Williams


----------



## jailhouse

np: Messiaen - Méditations Sur Le Mystère De La Sainte Trinité (Olivier Latry version)


----------



## Granate

jim prideaux said:


> Haydn-Symphonies 45 (Farewell)47 and 50 performed by the English Concert and Pinnock.......'Sturm und Drang' for a Sunday evening!


I am planning listening to them, among many other Pinnock TEC recordings + Gardiner. Are they any better than the famous Haydn symphonies performed by Karajan or Bernstein?
Seriously, I may have been wrong all the time because I listened to the wrong version, so please, tell me if I am right.


----------



## Granate

*Beethoven*
Symphony No.3 "Eroica" in E-flat major, Op.55
*Cond. Herbert von Karajan, BPO, DG (1984/2008 Gold Remastered Edition)*









*Beethoven*
Symphony No.5 in C minor, Op.67
Symphony No.6 "Pastorale" in F major, Op.68
*Cond. Herbert von Karajan, BPO, DG (1982/2008 Gold Remastered Edition)*









*Beethoven*
Symphony No.5 in C minor, Op.67
Symphony No.6 "Pastorale" in F major, Op.68
*Cond. Antal Doráti, LSO, Mercury (1960/1997 Remastered Edition)*











Merl said:


> Lots of great 6ths out there but [...] *Karajan* (allegedly) always disliked the Pastoral and it shows. It's the worst performance in both the 63 and 77 sets. However, I think by the 80s cycle he'd given up with it and relaxed enough to say "WT*" and what we get is, ironically, his *best Pastoral* and the 2nd best performance in that 80s set (after the *Eroica*).


_Thank you for the intersting No.6 examples. Because of the neo-classical style of the Pastoral I was looking for a version that could improve Gardiner's approach, and after my experience with Doráti's "Creation", I went on to try his Pastoral. 
Indeed, his style in the No.5 and No.6 is very polished, on every note. The results are fairly similar to my favourite versions, but the finale movement is quite underpowered, and that was a down.
Karajan's 80s Pastoral was very good indeed, in Karajan terms. My highlights were the amazing No.3 and the powerful No.5. Not the best, but really good, even better to hear Karajan trying a new Beethoven sound for the last time._

By the way, I want to wear the outfit Karajan has there. Maybe Primark quality but he looks so cool.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

On Spotify:







Mozart - Die Zauberflote. Solti. 1969 recording.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler; Symphony 5*
Eliahu Inbal


----------



## Pugg

OldFashionedGirl said:


> On Spotify:
> View attachment 89536
> 
> Mozart - Die Zauberflote. Solti. 1969 recording.


The start of Deutekom world wide career, bless her.


----------



## jailhouse

quite a contrast with the bach cantatas i listened to earlier :lol:


----------



## Pugg

​
Rachmaninov: Symphony 3 + The Bells


----------



## Pugg

​
*The Age of Bel Canto,*
*Dame Joan Sutherland- Marilyn Horne- Richard Conrad.*
Richard Bonynge conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Hoffmeister*:
Clarinet Quartet in A
Clarinet Quartet in B
Clarinet Quartet in D
Clarinet Quartet in E

Dieter Klocker (clarinet)

Members of the Vlach Quartet Prague


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Attila*

_Cristina Deutekom, Carlo Bergonzi, Ruggero Raimondi & Sherill Milnes

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Lamberto Gardelli_


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Cantatas


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

Traverso said:


> J.S.Bach Cantatas


Those are very cool pieces of music


----------



## Guest

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> Those are very cool pieces of music


Yes I am going to listen to all the cantatas and that is only for the sacred cantatas 60 cd's.


----------



## DavidA

Brahms Piano concerto 2 Gilels / Reiner


----------



## Jerry

The 1st symphony from ...










It's very good, tuneful & bold.
_____

My 1st post here - do folks post Spotify links? Is it OK to do so?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven:* Piano concertos 1 & 2

Murray Perahia / Bernard Haitink


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Merl

Granate said:


> Karajan's 80s Pastoral was very good indeed, in Karajan terms. My highlights were the amazing No.3 and the powerful No.5. Not the best, but really good, even better to hear Karajan trying a new Beethoven sound for the last time.[/I]
> 
> By the way, I want to wear the outfit Karajan has there. Maybe Primark quality but he looks so cool.


I'm still giggling at the thought of Uncle Herbie wandering out of Primark (with his new outfit in a 'bag for life').


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel*: Piano Concerto in G major
Samson François (piano)

Piano Concerto in D major (for the left hand)
Samson François (piano)

Gaspard de la Nuit

Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire, André Cluytens


----------



## jim prideaux

Merl said:


> I'm still giggling at the thought of Uncle Herbie wandering out of Primark (with his new outfit in a 'bag for life').


I am also 'giggling' at the fact that herb often looks like a cross between a more cerebral (but no less threatening) villain from some film and a member of one of those s*** bands form the early 80's who had bought a synth but were unsure what to do with it!

anyway...after Schumann..Prefab Sprout-but that does not belong here!


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert*: Piano Trios Nos.1 & 2
Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Heliogabo

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Ravel*: Piano Concerto in G major
> Samson François (piano)
> 
> Piano Concerto in D major (for the left hand)
> Samson François (piano)
> 
> Gaspard de la Nuit
> 
> Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire, André Cluytens


For many years this was my favorite performance of this pieces (now is Zimmerman / Boulez), still an amazing and passionate rendition. Love this album. I'll give it another spin soon.


----------



## Vasks

*Gershwin - Overture to "Girl Crazy" (McGlinn/EMI)
Hanson - Elegy in Memory of Serge Koussevitsky (Schwartz/Delos)
Harris - Symphony #3 (Bernstein/DG)*


----------



## Pugg

​*BACH*: Violin Concertos BWV 1041-1043, 1060


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Heliogabo

There's no booklet in this brand new release (ok it's a bargain box set, but it seems that Decca doesn´t care that much for the few of us who still buy music in physical supports).

Anyway, I'm happy to receive this more than 8 hours of Mozart´s solo keyboard music played by the great Alfred Brendel.

It seems that the recordings were ordered chronologically, I'm starting with the last, disc 7, 2005 and 2009 recordings of sonates 3, 4, 18 and 15, along with a fragment of Fantasie en C-moll KV 396.
I love Brendel' s Mozart.


----------



## Guest

Heliogabo said:


> There's no booklet in this brand new release (ok it's a bargain box set, but it seems that Decca doesn´t care that much for the few of us who still buy music in physical supports).
> 
> Anyway, I'm happy to receive this more than 8 hours of Mozart´s solo keyboard music played by the great Alfred Brendel.
> 
> It seems that the recordings were ordered chronologically, I'm starting with the last, disc 7, 2005 and 2009 recordings of sonates 3, 4, 18 and 15, along with a fragment of Fantasie en C-moll KV 396.
> I love Brendel' s Mozart.


As you already said,it is a bargain and the cd's are cheaper than an informative booklet.I am listening to the Bach cantatas and every volume has a booklet of 300 pages and there are 4 volumes of sacred cantatas.
We have to be pleased that we can now buy these recordings in one package for a price less than one full price cd.

I hope to see it tomorrow,look forward to it,happy listening.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Pugg

​
*Poulenc*: Stabat mater

*Szymanowski*:Stabat Mater, Op. 53

Christine Goerke (soprano), Marietta Simpson (mezzo), Victor Ledbetter (baritone)

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Robert Shaw


----------



## JACE

Pugg said:


> ​
> Rachmaninov: Symphony 3 + The Bells


Superb rendition, IMHO.


----------



## JACE

*Eugene Ormandy Conducts 20th Century Classics (RCA/Sony)*
Disc 8 - Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra; Kodály: Háry János Suite; Enescu: Roumanian Rhapsody


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994/5.


----------



## Jerry

Jerry said:


> The 1st symphony from ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's very good, tuneful & bold.


And now the 2nd, that's very fine, too.

I suspect Melartin is a rather underrated composer.
His violin concerto I have also come across before and is worth a few hearings.


----------



## Vaneyes

A belated Saturday Symphony listening, *Schumann*: Symphony 2, w. VPO/LB (rec.1985).


----------



## hpowders

Heliogabo said:


> For many years this was my favorite performance of this pieces (now is Zimmerman / Boulez), still an amazing and passionate rendition. Love this album. I'll give it another spin soon.


D e f i n i t i v e !


----------



## pmsummer

PRAE BACH TORIOUS
_Landmarks in the German Choral Tradition_
*Michael Preatorious
Johann Sebastian Bach*
Huelgas Ensemble
Paul Van Nevel - director
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## hpowders

bioluminescentsquid said:


> A bit of Bach!


He's good.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Jerry




----------



## Jerry

Mystically mesmerising Komitas


----------



## Guest

Kathleen Ferrier


----------



## JACE

Brahms: Lieder / Margaret Price, James Lockheart (Orfeo)


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Ravel: Bolero/Pavane Pour Une Infante Defunte/Alborada del Grazioso/La Valse Paris Conservatoire Orchestra/Andre Cluytens

A great LP of some of Ravel's most popular works for orchestra, Cluytens and the PCO give them all they've got, and it's a not inconsiderable all!!


----------



## jim prideaux

2


Jerry said:


> The 1st symphony from ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's very good, tuneful & bold.
> _____
> 
> My 1st post here - do folks post Spotify links? Is it OK to do so?


Nice one Jerry-reminding me how much I enjoy the symphonies of Melartin I am now listening to 2nd and 4th from this cycle.....

also reminds me that I still need to get hold of 1 and 3 (second hand and cheap of course!)


----------



## Rhinotop

Currently: Piano quartets and Piano quintet op. 81 by Dvorák. Awesome works! With boundless passion and grandeur.


----------



## Rhinotop

Jerry said:


> The 1st symphony from ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's very good, tuneful & bold.
> _____
> 
> My 1st post here - do folks post Spotify links? Is it OK to do so?


When you can hear Traumgesicht, op. 70 by Melartin. What a beautiful work!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Traverso said:


> Yes I am going to listen to all the cantatas and that is only for the sacred cantatas 60 cd's.


One year I listened to one a night for as long as it took. I was amazed at how they cover all the emotions and situations I was facing. It had quite an impact.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 84.*

Karajan and Bernstein back to back.


----------



## JACE

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 89542
> 
> 
> Ravel: Bolero/Pavane Pour Une Infante Defunte/Alborada del Grazioso/La Valse Paris Conservatoire Orchestra/Andre Cluytens
> 
> A great LP of some of Ravel's most popular works for orchestra, Cluytens and the PCO give them all they've got, and it's a not inconsiderable all!!


I love that LP! I got it when I was visiting London many years ago.


----------



## JACE

*Brahms: Chamber Music (Brilliant Classics)*
Piano Trio No. 1 in B major, Op. 8; Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101 / Kalichstein-Robinson-Laredo Trio

Tremendous music and performances.


----------



## hpowders

Arnold Schoenberg Piano Concerto
Mitsuko Uchida
Cleveland Orchestra
Pierre Boulez

Hauntingly beautiful score.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 82*


----------



## Barbebleu

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Puccini: La Boheme.*
> Tebaldi / Bergonzi et al.
> Tullio Serafin conducting.


I'd kill for singers and a conductor as good as this nowadays.


----------



## hpowders

Arnold Schoenberg Violin Concerto
Hilary Hahn
Swedish Radio Symphony
Esa-Pekka Salonen

Magnificent concerto. Amazing performance.


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

hpowders said:


> View attachment 89548
> 
> 
> Arnold Schoenberg Violin Concerto
> Hilary Hahn
> Swedish Radio Symphony
> Esa-Pekka Salonen
> 
> Magnificent concerto. Amazing performance.


Hahn and Schoenberg? Couldn't get much sexier than that!


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich's 24 Preludes Op. 34, arranged for viola and piano by Lera Auerbach and played by Auerbach and violist Kim Kashkashian. These arrangements work really well.


----------



## hpowders

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> Hahn and Schoenberg? Couldn't get much sexier than that!


This lady can play anything! Really astonishing!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tompson, Four Saints in Three Acts*

I'm sampling this opera. The text is weird (Stein didn't so much want you to understand it as for you to be compelled by its puzzles to stay in the moment), but Thompson set the words carefully, and the music elevates the text both musically and rhytmically. There are hints of Erik Sate's Socrate here mixed with Americana.


----------



## Guest

I can't say that I'll walk around humming tunes from either piece, but the virtuosity demanded from everyone and the visceral energy are quite appealing, Excellent, immediate sound.


----------



## Blancrocher

Tchaikovsky: Symphony 6, Romeo & Juliet Fantasy-Overture (Gergiev); Tchaikovsky/Khachaturian: Piano Concertos (Berezovsky/Liss)


----------



## Guest

Absolutely stunning playing and sound.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Such glorious music!


----------



## Sonata

Enjoying some fine chamber music this evening:

I read the "Haydn Piano Trios" thread at lunch, so this evening I revisited this album










After that, I continued my foray into my complete Brahms project with: Piano Trios 2 &3 and Piano Quartet 2

(Performers: Performer: Thomas Brandis (Violin), Tamás Vásáry (Piano), Ottomar Borwitzky (Cello),
Wolfram Christ (Viola)


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Some intimate chamber and gamba music by Bach...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Piano concertos 1-4*
Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> Brahms: Lieder / Margaret Price, James Lockheart (Orfeo)


Very much underrated singer. ( and disc)


----------



## Pugg

​
Debussy; orchestral works.
Disc 2.


----------



## jailhouse

now playing:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bertrand Chamayou plays Liszt *
(disc 2)


----------



## Guest




----------



## Jerry

Rhinotop said:


> When you can hear Traumgesicht, op. 70 by Melartin. What a beautiful work!


Thanks for the tip, I had not heard of the work.
Listening now on YouTube ..... very beautiful indeed!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven: Violin concerto.*
Heifetz / Munch.


----------



## Jerry

With huge thanks to forum member Medtnaculus on the Mahler-esque thread ...

Any Mahler fans here who would like to hear a new Mahler symphony? 

Joseph (not Karl) Marx - his Herbstsymphonie (Spring Symphony)
Hugely magnificent, and very Mahlerian (and R. Straussian).


----------



## Pugg

​
*Diepenbrock:*
Overture 'De Vogels'
Elektra - symphonic suite
Marsyas concert suite

Bamberger Symphoniker, Antony Hermus


----------



## Pugg

*Mayr: Requiem in G minor*

Siri Karoline Thornhill, Katharina Ruckgaber (sopranos), Theresa Holzhauser, Brigitte Thoma (altos), Markus Schäfer, Robert Sellier (tenors), Martin Berner, Ludwig Mittelhammer, Virgil Mischok (basses)

Simon Mayr Chorus and Ensemble, Franz Hauk


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Just put it on since I'm checking out ECHO prize winners. Hummel oboe music


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## jim prideaux

Niels Gade-2nd Symphony performed by Hogwood and the Danish National RSO.......

perhaps deserving of recognition on a TC thread entitled 'less well known (but rather enjoyable nonetheless)works by Scandanavian composers!.......I was listening to Melartin late last night so there might be a real need for a thread of this nature!!!

.....and onto the 8th Symphony-I knew I enjoyed these works but had forgotten how much!


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Very vivid - even absurd - French harpsichord music, played of course by the energetic Sempe. (Plenty of Balbastre, Royer, and Duphly)


----------



## Vinyl

Giving this some attention today.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Concert arias.*
_Teresa Berganza._


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Very strong early morning organ music!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Kalkbrenner:*

Piano Concerto No. 4 in A flat major, Op 127
Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Op 61

Howard Shelley (piano & conductor)

Tasmanian Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Flamme

Cool new place i have discovered
http://tunein.com/radio/Classical-24-995-s52501/


----------



## realdealblues

*Gustav Mahler*

_Symphony No. 5 in C-sharp Minor_
*[Rec. 1978]*

_Symphony No. 1 in D Minor "Titan"_
*[Rec. 1977]*

View attachment 89560


Klaus Tennstedt/London Philharmonic Orchestra

A double shot of Mahler and Tennstedt.


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin: Late works.*
Georgijs Osokins


----------



## Vasks

_This disc got its previewing today_

View attachment 89561


----------



## Pugg

​*Dvorak:* Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104

*Jean-Guihen Queyras* (cello)

The Prague Philharmonia, Jirí Belohlávek

Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor, Op. 90 (B166) 'Dumky'

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Isabelle Faust (violin) & Alexander Melnikov (piano)
Must have for cello and Queyras fans


----------



## starthrower

Amadeus Quartet/Karl Leister 1967


----------



## jim prideaux

not sure whether this is initially appropriate (and might appear a little pretentious)but as my dentist was extracting a tooth this morning I played through in my mind the final movement of Schumann's 2nd Symphony-was a time when it might have been the Clash (I do now recall singing 'Everyday' by Buddy Holly when I was an early teen getting stiches in my knee after a football 'incident').......

anyway I am now at work and as I remain indebted to Bob Schumann on so many levels I am listening to the Sawallisch/Staatskapelle Dresden recording of both the 2nd and the 3rd and 'overcome' by a feeling of relief..........

oh...and I managed to find a second hand copy on line of another Gade recording by Hogwood

(anyone who takes exception to the overly personal nature of this post-sorry!)


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Tancredi*

_Sumi Jo_, Lucretia Lendi, Anna Maria di Micco, Stanford Olsen, Patrick Peire, _Ewa Podles_, Pietro Spagnoli

Collegium Instrumentale Brugense, Capella Brugensis, Alberto Zedda.


----------



## bharbeke

Big Mozart Box, Vol. II









Symphony No. 38 and Symphony No. 39 were okay. The performance of Piano Concerto No. 27 by Mariaclara Monetti, Ivor Bolton, and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra was very nice. The best I have heard so far on that concerto is Pires/Pinnock/English Chamber Orchestra. Does anyone have any recommendations for the best No. 27 out there?


----------



## JACE

bharbeke said:


> Big Mozart Box, Vol. II
> 
> View attachment 89562
> 
> 
> Symphony No. 38 and Symphony No. 39 were okay. The performance of Piano Concerto No. 27 by Mariaclara Monetti, Ivor Bolton, and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra was very nice. The best I have heard so far on that concerto is Pires/Pinnock/English Chamber Orchestra. Does anyone have any recommendations for the best No. 27 out there?


bharbeke,

I'm no expert, but the version of Mozart's 27th PC that I listen to most frequently is Richard Goode's with the Orpheus CO on Nonesuch. It's coupled with the 19th PC.










If you'd like to hear this recording, you can find it here (on YT).


----------



## JACE

Listening to this again:










*Brahms: Piano Sonata No. 3; Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 / André Laplante (Analekta Fleur de Lys)*
A wondrous recording of Brahms' third sonata and rhapsodies. If you've never been convinced by these works, you might want to give this one a try. Further enticement: I think it's still available at Berkshire Record Outlet for just a few bucks. That's where I got my copy.

I've no commercial connection to BRO, by the way. I'm just one addict (possibly) enabling others.


----------



## George O

Guillaume Dufay (c. 1397-1474)

Messensätze, Motetten und Hymnen

Capella Antiqua München / Konrad Ruhland

on Telefunken / Das Alte Werk (West Germany), from 1964

5 stars


----------



## shadowdancer

Jean Sibelius
Violin Concerto Op 47 in D Minor
Itzhak Perlman
Erich Leinsdorf: Boston Symphony Orchestra
Rec 1966


----------



## Merl

Inspired by JACE


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## JACE

Haydn: Piano Sonatas Nos. 32, 34 & 42; Fantasia in C; Adagio in F / Alfred Brendel (Philips)


----------



## realdealblues

*Franz Schubert*

_Symphony No. 5 in B-flat Major, D. 485_
*[Rec. 1962]*
_Symphony No. 8 in B Minor, D. 759 "Unfinished"
"Rosamunde" Incidental Music_
*[Rec. 1961]
*
View attachment 89564


Stanislaw Skrowaczewski/Minneapolis Symphony


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Debussy: Preludes/L'Isle Joyeuse/Suite Bergamesque/Reflets dans l'eau/Soiree dans Grenade/Pour le Piano
Ravel: Sonatine/Valses Nobles et Sentimentales/Gaspard de la Nuit Friedrich Gulda

This is an interesting set. This morning I listened to Jorge Bolet's 1989 recording of 16 of Debussy's 24 preludes. It remains, in my opinion, one of the most enjoyable and satisfying recordings of these works that I've ever heard. Now, Gulda, recorded in 1955, is good, but somehow, to my ears, rather dry and distant in these works, and likewise in the other Debussy pieces, with the exception of Pour le Piano, which I enjoyed unreservedly. The Ravel works seem to respond to this treatment rather better and count as some of the finest performances that I have. I've just ordered Gieseking's pre-war set of the Debussy preludes, which were always reckoned to be far better than his 1953-4 set, and those are pretty good, so I await the arrival of these earlier recordings with considerable impatience!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 82*


----------



## deprofundis

Praise the lord i received a cd by* Jacquet de Mantua*, whit the delightful brabant ensemble hmm jeez woaw what can i says, than picking one more cd on my way to the records store i got *Music from the time of Tilman riemenschneider*, a naxos this most be:tiphat:. great cd of renaissance mostly instrumental yet whit some vocal work toss in there Hedos Ensemble lead by mister Bernhard Bohm, nice really.Have a nice day or night everyone im fill whit joy, but not my wallet hahaha im not so laughing at this but money come and goes , you have to spend it eventually and that about it.


----------



## D Smith

bharbeke said:


> Big Mozart Box, Vol. II
> 
> View attachment 89562
> 
> 
> Symphony No. 38 and Symphony No. 39 were okay. The performance of Piano Concerto No. 27 by Mariaclara Monetti, Ivor Bolton, and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra was very nice. The best I have heard so far on that concerto is Pires/Pinnock/English Chamber Orchestra. Does anyone have any recommendations for the best No. 27 out there?


There are a lot of best Mozart 27's available. This is mine, Uchida conducting the Cleveland Orchestra and performing brilliantly. I just re-listened to it.


----------



## KenOC

Schumann's Cello Concerto. Janos Starker cello, London SO with Antal Dorati conducting. An MLP classic.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I always enjoy listening to Boccherini... an underrated composer IMO.


----------



## Guest




----------



## JACE

Now listening (via YouTube) to *Géza Anda* perform *Beethoven*, *Brahms*, and *Liszt*:










*Edition Géza Anda, Vol. II (Audite)*


----------



## jailhouse

just listened earlier to








his reading of the first two books of Ligeti etudes are arguably as required as the Aimard version (sound quality is better too). The beethoven was good too and a neat juxtaposition.

np: Bach's Leipzig chorales (Marie-Claire Alain)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak:*
"Carnival Overture Op.92" (February 1, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Slavonic Dances No. 1 Op.46-1" (October 7, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Slavonic Dances No. 3 Op.46-3" (October 7, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center)
Smetana:
"The Bartered Bride Overture" (January 28, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"The Bartered Bride - Three Dances" (February 1, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center),
"The Moldau - Vltava" (November 23, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> Now listening (via YouTube) to *Géza Anda* perform *Beethoven*, *Brahms*, and *Liszt*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edition Géza Anda, Vol. II (Audite)*


Did you like it JACE ?


----------



## Pugg

​
Tchaikovsky - Concerto No. 1


----------



## Pugg

​
*Kalkbrenner:
*

Sextet in G Major, Op. 58
Piano Fantasy on the Scottish Air, We're a' Noddin', Op. 60

Konstanze Eickhorst (piano)Sep
tet for Piano, Oboe, Clarinet, Horn, Bassoon, Cello and Double Bass, Op. 132

Linos Ensemble


----------



## Pugg

​It's definitely autumn in this place on earth.

Vivaldi: Four seasons
I Musici .


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Op. 15

Variations on a theme by Haydn for orchestra, Op. 56a 'St Anthony Variations'

_Cédric Tiberghien _(piano)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Jirí Belohlávek


----------



## Jerry

Pettersson's 7th - A real blockbuster of a symphony


----------



## Judith

Dvorak Cello Concerto in B Minor

Steven Isserlis
Mahler Chamber Orchestra
Daniel Harding

Love Stevens rich cello sound!!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Balfe: Satanella *(or 'The Power of Love')
New performing edition by Richard Bonynge

Sally Silver (soprano), Catherine Carby (mezzo), Christine Tocci, Elizabeth Sikora (mezzo-sopranos), Kang Wang (tenor), Quentin Hayes, Anthony Gregory, Frank Church (baritones), Travor Bowes (bass)

Victorian Opera Orchestra & John Powell Singers, Richard Bonynge


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 and 2 Emil Gilels/Paris Conservatoire Orchestra/Andre Vandernoot

Today is Emil Gilels' centenary, so these marvellous performances of the first two Beethoven Piano Concertos get it off to a superb start. Recorded in 1957, they're in mono, but sound as fresh as paint, with a wonderfully natural acoustic (Salle Wagram, Paris), this set of Beethoven Concertos must be one of the great all-time bargains, containing as it does Gilels' 1950s cycle of the Piano Concertos (4 and 5 are in stereo with the Philharmonia Orchestra/Leopold Ludwig) then the Oistrakh Trio with Sargent in the Triple, Oistrakh and Cluytens in the Violin Concerto and Nathan Milstein playing and directing the Romances. I cannot recommend it highly enough, the 4th Piano Concerto being one of the finest recordings of that work on disc.


----------



## Flamme

http://www.accuradio.com/classical/?name=Period: 20th Century&b0=Classical
Very nice melody, sounds a bit like gypsy music...


----------



## jim prideaux

Martinu-Opera Suites and Excerpts......

performed by both Neumann/Czech Phil and Jilek/Brno State Phil this Supraphon collection includes orchestral music from Julietta, Theatre behind the Gate and Comedy on the Bridge....


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart:* Piano concertos 6-8-9
Murray Perahia.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Octet
Vienna Konzerthaus Quartet


----------



## Pugg

​
*Siegfried Wagner*; Overtures.
Werner Andrea Albert, conducting


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## JACE

Pugg said:


> Did you like it JACE ?


Yes! I particularly enjoyed Anda's take on Beethoven's Piano Sonata No. 28. (By pure coincidence, I've been listening to several other versions of this work lately. That's probably why I was so attuned to it.) Anda reminds me a bit of Solomon in the sense that there's no _flash_, nothing that draws the ear to his piano-playing. Instead, both Anda and Solomon shine a light on the music by making themselves (seemingly) invisible. Of course, this is an illusion. It takes immense artistry to "disappear" behind the music like that! Also, I don't mean to imply that Anda and Solomon are exactly alike. Naturally, there are differences in their interpretations. Anda's reading seems slightly gentler, more lyrical than Solomon's; the latter is more muscular. But they're both very much at the opposite end of the spectrum from pianists who bring their own big personalities to the music. For example, I'm thinking of artists like Friedrich Gulda or Glenn Gould . . . not that there's anything wrong with that type of approach. It's just different.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> Yes! I particularly enjoyed Anda's take on Beethoven's Piano Sonata No. 28. (By pure coincidence, I've been listening to several other versions of this work lately. That's probably why I was so attuned to it.) Anda reminds me a bit of Solomon in the sense that there's no _flash_, nothing that draws the ear to his piano-playing. Instead, both Anda and Solomon shine a light on the music by making themselves (seemingly) invisible. Of course, this is an illusion. It takes immense artistry to "disappear" behind the music like that! Also, I don't mean to imply that Anda and Solomon are exactly alike. Naturally, there are differences in their interpretations. Anda's reading seems slightly gentler, more lyrical than Solomon's; the latter is more muscular. But they're both very much at the opposite end of the spectrum from pianists who bring their own big personalities to the music. For example, I'm thinking of artists like Friedrich Gulda or Glenn Gould . . . not that there's anything wrong with that type of approach. It's just different.
> 
> Does that make sense?


Completely understood, than you.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn; Yevgeny Sudbin. *


----------



## JACE

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 89578
> 
> 
> Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 and 2 Emil Gilels/Paris Conservatoire Orchestra/Andre Vandernoot
> 
> Today is Emil Gilels' centenary, so these marvellous performances of the first two Beethoven Piano Concertos get it off to a superb start. Recorded in 1957, they're in mono, but sound as fresh as paint, with a wonderfully natural acoustic (Salle Wagram, Paris), this set of Beethoven Concertos must be one of the great all-time bargains, containing as it does Gilels' 1950s cycle of the Piano Concertos (4 and 5 are in stereo with the Philharmonia Orchestra/Leopold Ludwig) then the Oistrakh Trio with Sargent in the Triple, Oistrakh and Cluytens in the Violin Concerto and Nathan Milstein playing and directing the Romances. I cannot recommend it highly enough, the *4th Piano Concerto being one of the finest recordings of that work on disc*.


Thanks for the heads-up on this, Shropshire. I'd never heard the Gilels/Ludwig LvB PC 4 before -- but I'm giving it a listen right now via YouTube. As you say, it's tremendous.


----------



## Sonata

Haydn Piano sonatas 50-52


----------



## Pugg

​
*Jules Massenet: Manon.*

Beverly Sills/ Nicolai Gedda/ Gérard Souzay/Gabriel Bacquier.
Julius Rudel conducting.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1987, 2004.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Theresienmesse*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Virgil Tompson, Stabat Mater*

Tompson is actually serious here, with concern for the text, which isn't the normal Stabat Mater but a dialogue between three people in French. This recording captures the intimacy of the string quartet and soprano soloist.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Conglomerate

The Große Fuge from









and this


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Bach on harp is great!


----------



## FDR

*Felix Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto*


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: Piano Concertos 3-5 Emil Gilels/(3)Paris Conservatoire Orchestra/Andre Cluytens/(4-5)Philharmonia Orchestra/Leopold Ludwig

Scarlatti: Sonatas K.141/518/32/466/533/27/125
Debussy: Pour le Piano/Reflets dans l'eau
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No.27 in E Minor, Op.90
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No.4 in F-sharp, Op.30
Prokofiev: Six Visions Fugitive, Op.22/Piano Sonata No.3 in A Minor, Op.28 Emil Gilels

Brahms: Piano Quartet No.1 in G Minor, Op.25 Emil Gilels/Amadeus Quartet
Brahms: Ballades, Op.10 Emil Gilels

More Gilels for his centenary day. Having so enjoyed Concertos 1 and 2 this morning, I couldn't help but go for the remaining three this evening!! Then a smashing disc of live recitals from London, the Scarlatti and Debussy items are from 1984, the remainder from 1957, the playing is superb, I wish he'd recorded more Scarlatti, a great favourite of mine, and Gilels' too apparently. Finally his classic disc of the Brahms Piano Quartet in G Minor, I don't know of any better, and his renditions of the Ballades Op.10 are every bit as good, what a superb musician he was, I've enjoyed every minute of these discs.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Feeling in the mood for something a little different, I returned to my favourite Tchaikovsky Symphony - the Fifth. My choice of interpretation was inspired by a Grammophone article - namely that of Igor Markevitch with the London Symphony Orchestra.

For some reason I have a lot of different recordings accumulated in box sets. I burnt out on Tchaikovsky's latter Symphonies for a long period of time but returning to the Fifth now was refreshing. I still find it a rich piece but absolutely rewarding when listened to sparingly.

Markevitch's interpretation is perfect for me, neither cloying and overly sentimental nor disinterested and overly brusque. He walks a fine line impeccably gives the piece a vital pulse with clarity.


----------



## jim prideaux

von Dohnanyi and the Cleveland Orch. performing Schumann's 3rd and 4th Symphonies.....


----------



## damianjb1

View attachment 89589


I'm slowly learning all the Mahler Symphonies. I borrow the scores from the library and try to listen to 2 or 3 each week.


----------



## DavidA

Mozart piano concertos 8, 23 and 27

Kempff / BPO / Leitner

Great Mozart playing.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Remaining with Igor Markevitch, my final listening for this evening is Prokofiev's Symphony No.1 'Classical' performed with the Philharmonia. Another phenomenal performance both in interpretation and in execution by the musicians of the Philharmonia.


----------



## Taggart

Beautiful music played with elegance and poise.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*

I have heard this recording described as scrappy. That's my impression. The orchestra is in the moment, and they aren't concerned so much with a pretty sound as they are with jumping in the pool and splashing around together. It's as if they have just done their "pretty" take, and now they're doing another one just for themselves.


----------



## Granate

*Beethoven MEGA Challenge (8 Conductors) - S No.9*

*Beethoven
Symphony No.9 "Choral" in D minor, Op.125*

*Sol. Karita Matilla, Violeta Urmana, Thomas Moser, Thomas Quasthoff
Swedish Radio Choir, Eric Ericson Chamber Choir
Cond. Claudio Abbado, BPO, DG (2001)*
_The instrumental parts of the symphony are averagely good... The two chorus and the soloists are wonderful however. I bet this is a good start._









*Sol. Luba Orgonasova, Anne Sophie von Otter, Anthony Rolfe Johnson, Gilles Cachemaille
The Monteverdi Choir
Cond. John Eliot Gardiner, OReR, Archiv-DG (1992)*

_Beautiful. At first Gardiner ad the Révolutionaire seem like they do not fit with the instrumental movements, but they do greatly. Then the Monteverdi Choir sounds like a major orchestra chorus. I end up getting used to the style._

*Sol. Helen Donath, Doris Soffel, Siegfried Jerusalem, Josef Schmidhuber
Cond. Sergiu Celibidache, MPC&O, WC (1993 Live recording / 2011 Issue Edition)*
_The main flaws of this recording is the slow pace (M.II is good though) and the bad acoustics for the Chorus. Live, this should have been amazing, but the recording does not catch it._

*Sol. Adele Addison, Jane Hobson, Donaldson Bell, Richard Lewis
Cond. George Szell, ClO&C, RCA-Sony (1961/2004 Remastered Edition)*
_I would make the same comment as with Abbado's BPO: Average instrumental movements and impressive soloists and balance in the Hymn to Joy._

*Sol. Christiane Oelze, Petra Lang, Klaus Florian Vogt, Matthias Goerne
Deutscher Kammerchor
Cond. Paavo Järvi, DKPB, Sony-BMG (2009)*
_The recording lacks in anything imaginable for a Beethoven Choral. It should be under any version here if I am optimistic._









*Sol. Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Marga Höffgen, Ernst Haefliger, Otto Edelmann
Chor der Gesellschaft der Musikfreunde in Wien
Cond. Herbert von Karajan, PO, WC (1955/2014 Remastered Edition)*

_Absolutely perfect. All the instrumental movements are four of five stars and there is no minute to rest. Karajan sound from start to finish and that inmense Otto Edelmann._









*Sol. Tilla Briem, Elisabeth Höngen, Peter Anders, Rudolf Watzke
Bruno Kittel Choir
Cond. Wilhelm Furtwängler, BPO, M&A (1942 Live recording / 2012 Remastered Edition)*

_One of the few recordings ever to leave me speechless. Both the first and fourth heroic movement are pitch perfect. Watzke is fantastic and the use of dramatic timpani and the rest of persussions is the main event here. One to have and cherish._

*Sol. Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Elisabeth Höngen, Hans Hopf, Otto Edelmann
Cond. Wilhelm Furtwängler, BFC&O, WC (1951/2011 Remastered Edition)*
_Compared to the previous Berliner 1942 successful effort, this version is just very good._

*Sol. Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Elisa Cavelti, Ernst Haefliger, Otto Edelmann
Luzerner Festwochenchor
Cond. Wilhelm Furtwängler, PO, Audite-BR (1954/2014 Remastered Edition)*
_Not even coming from Furtwängler this can be a great recording. Instrumental movements are way smoother than before and the chorus balance is clearly outnumbered by the Wiener Chor der Gesellschaft with Karajan, to keep things in mono._

For some reason, these concerts always leave an underwhelming Adagio molto e cantabile. The three listed here have excellent remastered sound.

*Sol. Mari Anne Häggander, Alfreda Hodgson, Robert Tear, Gwynne Howell 
Cond. Klaus Tennstedt, LPC&O, BBC Legends (1985 Live at Royal Albert Hall / 1996 Issue Edition)*
_The Choral movement has both genuine chorus and soloists, but the instrumental movements sound a bit dry, unfortunately._









*Sol. Lucia Popp, Ann Murray, Anthony Rolfe Johnson, René Pape
Cond. Klaus Tennstedt, LPC&O, LPO (1992 Live at Royal Festival Hall / 2007 Issue Edition)*

_On the other hand, the last "Beethoven Choral" conducted here shows beautiful melodies and conveys powerful instrumental movements, but the chorus an the soloists are a bit off. Fantastic anyway._









*Sol. Irmgard Seefried, Maureen Forrester, Ernst Haefliger, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
Choir of St. Hedwig's Cathedral
Cond. Ferenc Fricsay, BPO, DG (1958/2005 Remastered Edition)*

_So this is one of the first stereo recordings of this symphony, yet probably it could be unbeatable. Everything works in this recording. Conducting, superb sound quality, chorus and cleanness in the soloists. The most thrilling part is that I find no flaw (only Furtwängler could do a better Movement I.) and it is a top, desert island recording._

*No.9 Results:*
1st: Fricsay BPO
2nd: Furtwängler BPO 1942 (8p)
3rd: Gardiner OReR (7p)
4th: Karajan PO (6p)
5th: Tennstedt LPO 1992 (5p)
6th: Furtwängler BFO 1951
7th: Szell ClO (4p)
8th: Abbado BPO (3p)
9th: Tennstedt LPO 1985
10th: Celibidache MPO (2p)
11th: Furtwängler PO 1954
12th: Järvi DKPB (1p)

*Final scores:*
1st. Furtwängler: 50p (6-6-4-4-2-8-7-5-8)
2nd. Gardiner: 49p (7-4-6-6-5-7-5-2-7)
3rd. Tennstedt: 46p (8-0-7-0-8-6-8-4-5)
4th. Szell: 44p (5-7-2-8-4-5-6-3-4)
5th. Karajan PO: 43p (3-8-5-5-3-2-4-7-6)
6th. Celibidache: 35p(1-2-8-7-1-3-3-8-2)
7th. Järvi: 30p (4-3-1-2-7-4-2-6-1)
8th. Abbado BPO: 25p (2-5-3-3-6-1-1-1-3)

*Final selection:*
*No.1:* Tennstedt LPO; Gardiner OReR
*No.2:* Karajan PO
*No.3:* Celibidache MPO; Tennstedt LPO
*No.4:* Szell ClO................... Celibidache MPO
*No.5:* Tennstedt LPO
*No.6:* Furtwängler WPO; Gardiner OReR
*No.7:* Tennstedt LPO; Furtwängler WPO
*No.8:* Celibidache MPO: Karajan PO
*No.9:* Fricsay BPO; Furtwängler BPO 1942..... Gardiner OReR; Karajan PO

*Final thoughts:*
_Even a huge amount of conductors have recorded the famous nine Beethoven symphonies, I selected 8 cycles (+ additional War recordings for Furtwängler), of which I only regret trying Abbado's BPO last account and Järvi's "experiments". I would not say that the Philharmonia cycle with Karajan is bad but with comparisons it looks weak some times. Celibidache is still a "Hit and miss" for me. I think Szell's cycle is good but too "Old School" for my taste.

Then the three majors of this challenge: I would like to start with *Gardiner* because I strongly reccomend to listen his HIP cycle, a totally immersing experience like any other. Some times it does not fit really well, but the execution is almost brilliant every time. *Furtwängler*, on the other hand, has earned a tight 1st place because of being constant (the 1942 war No.9 led him to victory). He is really good, but scarcely manages to get the top spot against other different conductors.

*Tennstedt* should have recorded all the symphonies with EMI at his time, or live with the BBC. He is a superb Beethoven conductor (BBC engineering has helped his recordings a great deal). Almost everything he touches is made into Gold. The No.8 he recorded with EMI is not consistent enough. The last No.9 is really good, and the rest are masterpieces. He should be the winner._

*Symphonies:*
_In gold I marked the ones I was most satisfied about, precisely Celibidache's extraterrestrial Eroica, Szell's visionary Adagio in No.4, and legendary accounts of Fricsay (clarity) and Furtwängler (drumming, noise and hope) in their recordings with the BPO.
The BBC Legends Tennstedt CD with Symphonies No.1 + No.5 + Obertures is one to get. The sound is extraordinary.

I am still not really satisfied with the choices for No.2, No.6 and No.8. I invite you to share your favourite versions so maybe I find them interesting._

Because I usually lie to myself, I will do more challenges before Christmas, but for these days I will complete the Audite Edition of the *Lucerne Festival*. Then I will share time between *Archiv-DG Baroque* recordings (Pinnock and TEC) and a more relaxed *Bruckner Challenge* (Jochum EMI/DG; Karajan BPO; Celibidache DG/EMI; Maazel BR; Furtwängler Andromeda/DG).


----------



## Andolink

*Wolfgang Rihm*: _String Quartet No. 12_ (2000/01)










*L. v. Beethoven*: _Cello Sonata No. 5 in D major, Op. 102 no. 2_










*Detlev Müller-Siemens*: _Lost Traces_ for violin, viola, cello and piano


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Violin Concerto*

Isaac Stern with Bernstein and the NYP.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

A portrait of the Italianophile culture in the Golden Age Netherlands.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano sonatas op.109 -110-111
Daniel Barienboim


----------



## Pugg

​
*Weber*: Konzertstück; Overtures: Der Freischütz · Euryanthe · Oberon et al

Konzertstück in F minor, Op. 79 for piano & orchestra

Mikhail Pletnev (piano)

Russian National Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler; Symphony 7*
Leonard Bernstein conducting.


----------



## jailhouse

jp:








^absolutely amazing sound quality, cool minor works too. perfect symphony, Highly recommended

np


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann*; Symphony's ( disc 1)
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Glenn Gould's 1981 recording of JS Bach's Goldberg Variations accompanied me on the drive to work. Excellent music to cruise down the Motorway to at 5am.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: La donna del lago*

Sonia Ganassi (Elena), Maxim Mironov (Uberto/Giacomo), Marianna Pizzolato (Malcolm), Ferdinand von Bothmer (Rodrigo di Dhu), Wojtek Gierlach (Douglas d'Angus), Olga Peretyatko (Albina), Stefan Cifolelli (Serano)

SWR Radio Orchestra Kaiserslautern, Prague Chamber Choir & Tubingen Festival Band, Alberto Zedda


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## jim prideaux

finally turned up in the post...looked for a while for a cheap second hand copy.....it was undoubtedly worth the wait! (the first movement of the 6th really does involve 'taking it by the scruff of neck' approach).....

VPO conducted by Chung performing Dvorak's 6th and 8th symphonies. Based on this evidence as well as the recording of the 3rd and 7th it is really disappointing that they did not complete the cycle. I can imagine that their approach to the 5th in particular would have been really impressive.

Earlier this morning I listened to Flor and the Bamberg S.O. performing Mendelssohn's 5th. Rather more 'traditional' than the Norrington SWR S.O. 'HIP' approach I have recently grown accustomed to. However in the glorious conclusion to the 5th I did begin to reflect on the fact that Flor's approach did add even greater drama (for want of a better expression)...can only conclude that the idea of definitive performance may be rather self defeating...


----------



## FDR

*Chopin: Etudes Opp. 10 & 25*, _Maurizio Pollini_​


----------



## jim prideaux

Bartok-3rd Piano Concerto performed by Schiff, Fischer and the Budapest Festival Orch.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel*: Daphnis Et Chloé: Suite No. 2
*Roussel*: Bacchus Et Ariade, Suite No. 2


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner*: The Ring Without Words.
B.P conducted bu Lorin Maazel.


----------



## realdealblues

*Gustav Mahler*

_Symphony No. 2 in C Minor "Resurrection"_
*[Rec. 1981]*

_Symphony No. 3 in D Minor_
*[Rec. 1979]

*_Symphony No. 4 in GMajor_*
[Rec. 1982]*



Klaus Tennstedt/London Philharmonic Orchestra

A triple shot of Mahler and Tennstedt. Been in a Mahler mood lately and I haven't listened to Tennstedts studio cycle in quite a while so I figured I'd give them a spin instead of my usual favorites.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart* - String Quartet No.2 and Clarinet Quintet


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Fantastic organ music by the short-lived master of Northern German Baroque - Bruhns!


----------



## Vasks

*Dallapiccola - Il Prigioniero (Salonen/Sony)*


----------



## Pugg

​*Taneyev*: Piano Quintet in G minor, Op. 30

Laurent Albrecht Breuninger (violin), Stefan Krznaric (violin), Julien Heichelbech (viola), Bernhard Lörcher (cello), Anna Zassimova (piano)


----------



## FDR

*Corelli: Complete Edition*
Disc: 1 (Trio Sonatas)
_ Pieter-Jan Belder (Conductor, Performer), Musica Amphion (Orchestra) _
​


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Don Giovanni, K527*

_Dame Joan Sutherland _(Donna Anna), Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (Donna Elvira), Eberhard Wächter (Don Giovanni), Giuseppe Taddei (Leporello), Gottlob Frick (Il Commendatore), Luigi Alva (Don Ottavio), Piero Cappuccilli (Masetto), Graziella Sciutti (Zerlina), Heinrich Schmidt (harpsichord)

Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, _Carlo Maria Giulini_


----------



## Andolink

*Poul Ruders*: _Symphony No. 2, "Symphony and Transformation"_ (1995-96)


----------



## Jerry

Elgar Violin concerto - Russian style!
Igor Oistrakh being one of my favourite soloists I really enjoy this. It's a beautiful reading in quite decent sound.


----------



## Andolink

*Johannes Brahms*: _Clarinet Sonata in F minor, Op. 121 no. 1
_


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## opus55

Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No 2 in G minor, Op.12
_Gautier Capuçon
Mariinsky Orchestra|Valery Gergiev_


----------



## Jerry




----------



## FDR

*Brahms Concertos*
Concerto 2
_Helene Grimaud (Artist), Andris Nelsons (Conductor), Wiener Philharmoniker (Orchestra)_
Live at Musikverein, Vienna - 2012​


----------



## opus55

Corelli: Concerti grosso, Op.6 No. 1
_Ensemble 415|Chiara Banchini|Jesper Christensen_










Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 6
_Cuarteto Latinoamericano_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*

Szell's interpretation is drenched in melancholy.


----------



## Flamme

http://www.accuradio.com/classical/?name=Period: 20th Century&b0=Classical


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1991/2, 1992 - '99.


----------



## Vaneyes

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Glenn Gould's 1981 recording of JS Bach's Goldberg Variations* accompanied me on the drive to work. Excellent music to cruise down the Motorway to at 5am.


My first play this morn as well. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Granate said:


> *Beethoven
> Symphony No.9 "Choral" in D minor, Op.125....*
> 
> *No.9 Results:*
> 1st: Fricsay BPO
> 2nd: Furtwängler BPO 1942 (8p)
> 3rd: Gardiner OReR (7p)
> 4th: Karajan PO (6p)
> 5th: Tennstedt LPO 1992 (5p)
> 6th: Furtwängler BFO 1951
> 7th: Szell ClO (4p)
> 8th: Abbado BPO (3p)
> 9th: Tennstedt LPO 1985
> 10th: Celibidache MPO (2p)
> 11th: Furtwängler PO 1954
> 12th: Järvi DKPB (1p)
> 
> *Final scores:*
> 1st. Furtwängler: 50p (6-6-4-4-2-8-7-5-8)
> 2nd. Gardiner: 49p (7-4-6-6-5-7-5-2-7)
> 3rd. Tennstedt: 46p (8-0-7-0-8-6-8-4-5)
> 4th. Szell: 44p (5-7-2-8-4-5-6-3-4)
> 5th. Karajan PO: 43p (3-8-5-5-3-2-4-7-6)
> 6th. Celibidache: 35p(1-2-8-7-1-3-3-8-2)
> 7th. Järvi: 30p (4-3-1-2-7-4-2-6-1)
> 8th. Abbado BPO: 25p (2-5-3-3-6-1-1-1-3)
> 
> *Final selection:*
> *No.1:* Tennstedt LPO; Gardiner OReR
> *No.2:* Karajan PO
> *No.3:* Celibidache MPO; Tennstedt LPO
> *No.4:* Szell ClO................... Celibidache MPO
> *No.5:* Tennstedt LPO
> *No.6:* Furtwängler WPO; Gardiner OReR
> *No.7:* Tennstedt LPO; Furtwängler WPO
> *No.8:* Celibidache MPO: Karajan PO
> *No.9:* Fricsay BPO; Furtwängler BPO 1942..... Gardiner OReR; Karajan PO
> 
> *Final thoughts:*
> _Even a huge amount of conductors have recorded the famous nine Beethoven symphonies, I selected 8 cycles (+ additional War recordings for Furtwängler), of which I only regret trying Abbado's BPO last account and Järvi's "experiments". I would not say that the Philharmonia cycle with Karajan is bad but with comparisons it looks weak some times. Celibidache is still a "Hit and miss" for me. I think Szell's cycle is good but too "Old School" for my taste.
> 
> Then the three majors of this challenge: I would like to start with *Gardiner* because I strongly reccomend to listen his HIP cycle, a totally immersing experience like any other. Some times it does not fit really well, but the execution is almost brilliant every time. *Furtwängler*, on the other hand, has earned a tight 1st place because of being constant (the 1942 war No.9 led him to victory). He is really good, but scarcely manages to get the top spot against other different conductors.
> 
> *Tennstedt* should have recorded all the symphonies with EMI at his time, or live with the BBC. He is a superb Beethoven conductor (BBC engineering has helped his recordings a great deal). Almost everything he touches is made into Gold. The No.8 he recorded with EMI is not consistent enough. The last No.9 is really good, and the rest are masterpieces. He should be the winner._
> 
> *Symphonies:*
> _In gold I marked the ones I was most satisfied about, precisely Celibidache's extraterrestrial Eroica, Szell's visionary Adagio in No.4, and legendary accounts of Fricsay (clarity) and Furtwängler (drumming, noise and hope) in their recordings with the BPO.
> The BBC Legends Tennstedt CD with Symphonies No.1 + No.5 + Obertures is one to get. The sound is extraordinary.
> 
> I am still not really satisfied with the choices for No.2, No.6 and No.8. I invite you to share your favourite versions so maybe I find them interesting._
> 
> Because I usually lie to myself, I will do more challenges before Christmas, but for these days I will complete the Audite Edition of the *Lucerne Festival*. Then I will share time between *Archiv-DG Baroque* recordings (Pinnock and TEC) and a more relaxed *Bruckner Challenge* (Jochum EMI/DG; Karajan BPO; Celibidache DG/EMI; Maazel BR; Furtwängler Andromeda/DG).


"Hold the phone, and stop the presses, *Solti/CSO '72* needs an urgent listen."


----------



## Guest




----------



## Bulldog

bioluminescentsquid said:


> Fantastic organ music by the short-lived master of Northern German Baroque - Bruhns!


I have this cd and it's a beauty.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Merl

A few from this morning


----------



## George O

Modern American Piano Music

Aaron Copland (1900-1990): Piano Variations

Roger Sessions (1896-1985): Second Sonata for Piano Solo

Elliott Carter (1908-2012): Piano Sonata (1945-46)

Beveridge Webster, piano

on Dover (Mineola, New York), from 1966


----------



## jim prideaux

Chung and the VPO performing Dvorak's 6th and 8th Symphonies......possibly the best recording of the 6th I have heard!


----------



## FDR

*Kurt Atterberg - Symphony 3*
_Ari Rasilainen (Conductor), Radio-Philharmonie Hannover des NDR (Orchestra)_​


----------



## Vasks

George O said:


> Modern American Piano Music
> 
> Aaron Copland (1900-1990): Piano Variations
> 
> Roger Sessions (1896-1985): Second Sonata for Piano Solo
> 
> Elliott Carter (1908-2012): Piano Sonata (1945-46)
> 
> Beveridge Webster, piano
> 
> on Dover (Mineola, New York), from 1966


WOW! I had no idea anybody but me has that LP


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*

I didn't like Szell's recording when I first heard it. I'm warming up to it.


----------



## KenOC

Mozart Piano Trios, especially the seldom-heard Divertimento in B-flat, K.254. Played by the Florestan Trio. Delightful!


----------



## realdealblues

Vaneyes said:


> "Hold the phone, and stop the presses, *Solti/CSO '72* needs an urgent listen."


I was going to say Karl Bohm and Gunter Wand because a lot of those 9ths are very poor choices.


----------



## Guest

Traverso said:


> J.S.Bach


I am enjoying these suites so much,Leonhardt plays them so eloquently,gentle and refined.My whole body resonates with it.
At the moment of listening I can't think of anything more beautifull.
On one side there is the cruelty, ugliness and poverty in this world and in the same world there is Bach.......:angel::angel::angel::angel:


----------



## DavidA

Rachmaninov 3 Gilels / Cluytons


----------



## Guest

No. 5 today. Wonderful!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Franz Schubert:
* String Quartet No.8 in B flat major D112
* Piano Trio No.2 in E flat major D929*
The Busch Quartet/The Busch Trio

Beautiful pieces of music interpreted & performed wonderfully. A wonderful evening's listening before turning in for the night.


----------



## Blancrocher

Rameau: Les Indes Galantes Suite (Brüggen); Haydn: String Quartets op 20 (Quatuor Mosaïques)


----------



## Granate

Vaneyes said:


> "Hold the phone, and stop the presses, *Solti/CSO '72* needs an urgent listen."





realdealblues said:


> ^I was going to say Karl Bohm and Gunter Wand because a lot of those 9ths are very poor choices.


Thank you both! Do you think Furtwängler and Maazel are good choices? I would not like another Järvi or Abbado BPO experiment (Maazel / BR is a critic choice by BBC Radio 3).

For *No.9*, I am looking for something that surpasses the inmense *Giulini WPO* version for DG. I am also going to list Rattle's 4 movements version. If I do not find in them anything better then I would not mind.


----------



## Granate

*Lucerne Festival Collection, Audite - Part 1*

*Mozart*
Piano Concerto No.20 in D minor, KV466
*Sol. Clara Haskil
Cond. Otto Klemperer, PO, Audite (1959 Live recording / 2014 Remastered Edition)*

*Beethoven*
Piano Concerto No.5 'Emperor' in E-Flat Major, Op.73
*Sol. Robert Casadesus
Cond. Dimitri Mitropoulos, WPO, Audite (1957 Live recording / 2014 Remastered Edition)*










_The CD is ok. Just historical, and heard many times better in studio. I am not enthusiastic._

*Tchaikovsky*
Violin Concerto, Op.35
*Sol. Isaac Stern
Cond. Lorin Maazel, SFO, Audite (1958 Live recording / 2013 Remastered Edition)*

*Bartók*
Violin Concerto No.2, Sz.112
*Sol. Isaac Stern
Cond. Ernest Ansermet, SFO, Audite (1956 Live recording / 2013 Remastered Edition)*










_I am not really pleased with the results of Tchaikovky's Violin Concerto, but I felt gripped by Bartók's Concerto. Save._

*Dvořák*
Symphony No.8 in G major, Op.88
*Cond. George Szell, CzPO, Audite (1969 Live recording / 2013 Remastered Edition)*

*Brahms*
Symphony No.1 in C minor, Op.68
*Cond. George Szell, CzPO, Audite (1962 Live recording / 2013 Remastered Edition)*










_Stunning Dvořák No.8 performance. I still have to check if it overcomes Karajan DG. Brahms symphony Szell performs two beautiful movements I and II._

*Bartók*
Bluebeard's Castle, Op.11 - Sz.48
*Sol. Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau & Irmgard Seefried
Cond. Rafael Kubelík, SFO, Audite (1962 Live recording / 2014 Remastered Edition)*










_As the Guardian titled, unforgettable. I do not know if it is Kubelík, the recording quality, Dieskau and Seefried, or the piece itself that it is so thrilling to listen to._


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Currently, I'm listening to Truls Mørk perform the cello suites on Spotify. I find this recording to be quite fine... very "musical" and fluid without ever becoming too fast as some performances do... or fail to suggest the darker or more somber elements of the suites.


----------



## Atrahasis

*Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 Sinfonia Antartica*
_Bernard Haitink _, Sheila Armstrong









Fantastic recording!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto No.3 in B Minor, Op.61
Sarasate: Zigeunerweisen, Op.20 No.1
Wieniawski: Legende, Op.17 Alfredo Campoli/London Philharmonic Orchestra/Pierino Gamba

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E Minor, Op.64 Alfredo Campoli/London Philharmonic Orchestra/Eduard Van Beinum

Poliakin: The Canary
Hahn: Si Mes Vers Avaient Des Ailes! Alfredo Campoli/Sydney Crooke

Elgar: Violin Concerto in B Minor, Op.61 Alfredo Campoli/London Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Adrian Boult

Today being the 110th anniversary of Alfredo Campoli's birth, a plethora of marvellous recordings featuring him. He was one of the greatest violinists of the 20th Century, his sound instantly recognizable, always with a great singing quality to it. On a radio interview that Michael Oliver did with Campoli in 1986 for his 80th birthday, he introduced it by saying that the three things he was most grateful for in his youth were that he grew up with the conducting of Sir John Barbirolli, the piano playing of Solomon and the violin playing of Alfredo Campoli. Campoli was consistently undervalued in this country because he'd played much light music in the 1930s as an economic necessity, yet take any of the concerto recordings here listed and they rank as amongst the very best one could find. The two short encore pieces are a Decca 78 that I have, you can here the Canary on youtube, and a better display of remarkable violin technique I'd challenge anyone to find, just about every effect in the book is there!! His beautiful playing of the slow movement of the Mendelssohn concerto is unsurpassed and Van Beinum accompanies him superbly. Likewise Boult in the Elgar concerto, a seemingly relaxed and spacious performance, beautifully phrased, and yet at only just over 45 minutes in length, quicker by over seven minutes than a good many modern versions, and yet it never sounds remotely hurried, I love it and would urge anyone who's not heard it to listen to it should you get the chance.


----------



## JACE

Traverso said:


> I am enjoying these suites so much,Leonhardt plays them so eloquently,gentle and refined.My whole body resonates with it.
> At the moment of listening I can't think of anything more beautifull.
> On one side there is the cruelty, ugliness and poverty in this world and in the same world there is Bach.......:angel::angel::angel::angel:


Beautiful post, Traverso! Bravo!


----------



## JACE

*Claudio Arrau Plays Schumann (Philips)*
LP sides 7 & 8: Kreisleriana, Op. 16; Sonata No. 2, Op.22

Exquisite!


----------



## JACE

Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 / Rozhdestvensky, Moscow RSO (Melodiya)


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann*; Symphony 3 & 4 / Herman und Dorothea overture.
Riccardo Muti conducting.


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No 2 in G minor, Op.12
> _Gautier Capuçon
> Mariinsky Orchestra|Valery Gergiev_


Great choice opus, beautiful playing .


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1991/2, 1992 - '99.


Good to see you back sir.


----------



## Pugg

​*Henri Vieuxtemps *
Cello concertos Nr.1 & 2
Wen-Sinn Yang, Evergreen Symphony Orchestra, Gernot Schmalfuss


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: String Quintet in C major, D956
Miró Quartet

Sonata in A minor 'Arpeggione', D821
Itamar Golan (piano)/ Matt Haimovitz (cello)


----------



## jim prideaux

relatively early start with Suitner and the Staatskapelle Dresden performing Dvorak's 5th Symphony....


----------



## Pugg

​
*Szymanowski*:
Etudes (12), Op. 33
Masques (3), Op. 34
Etudes (4), Op. 4
Métopes Op. 29 (Trois poèmes pour piano)

*Cédric Tiberghien* (piano)


----------



## KenOC

Prokofiev's Symphony No. 5, Gergiev with the London SO. A very vigorous performance of this 20th century masterwork.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer*

Jose van Dam (Holländer), Kurt Moll (Daland), Dunja Vejzovic (Senta), Peter Hofmann (Erik), Kaja Borris (Mary), Thomas Moser (Steuermann)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole Alfredo Campoli/London Philharmonic Orchestra/Eduard Van Beinum

A little more Campoli, surely the finest performance of this wonderful piece on disc?


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> relatively early start with Suitner and the Staatskapelle Dresden performing Dvorak's 5th Symphony....


at work-I pod-Belohlavek and the Czech Phil-same symphony!

(why?....... you might ask-as I have posted before the last movement in particular is 'something else'!)


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Flamme

http://www.accuradio.com/classical/?name=Period: Romantic&b0=Classical On a rainy day...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms:*
"2 Rhapsodies Op.79"
"Op.117-2 & 3 Interlude"
"Waltz No. 15 in A major, Op.39-15"
"Op.118-1 interlude, 2,6"
"Ballade in G minor, Op.118-3"
"Op.116-6 in E flat major, intermezzo"
"Capriccio in G minor, Op.116-3"


----------



## FDR

*Girolamo Frescobaldi*
Il Primo Libro Delle Canzoni Vol.2
_Il Viaggio Musicale _​


----------



## Jerry




----------



## schigolch




----------



## Pugg

​
*Adam*: Giselle

Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## FDR

*Frédéric Chopin*
Waltzes
_Vladimir Ashkenazy_​


----------



## realdealblues

Granate said:


> Thank you both! Do you think Furtwängler and Maazel are good choices? I would not like another Järvi or Abbado BPO experiment (Maazel / BR is a critic choice by BBC Radio 3).
> 
> For *No.9*, I am looking for something that surpasses the inmense *Giulini WPO* version for DG. I am also going to list Rattle's 4 movements version. If I do not find in them anything better then I would not mind.


Furtwangler is always worth hearing. The 1954 Lucerne recording with the Philharmonia is the best that he left us in my book. People can say the war time one is better or more infamous or whatever but this one had the best sonics, the best orchestral playing, the best vocalists and the best overall performance.

The Maazel is good, but no where near great.

Abbado did have a very good 9th on Sony that no one seems to remember him recording but his DG ones are all bland and uninteresting.

Jarvi's is far too wimpy and small sounding.

Rattle is bland.

I still stand by Fricsay, Wand and Bohm (Bohm's studio recording from his complete cycle, not the duller than dirt live one) as the best out there.

With Fricsay you get perfect rhythm, graceful tempos, great singing and a wonderful chorus with constant building of joy throughout.

With Wand you get fantastic modern sound, with crack orchestral playing, great singing and choral work with all the drive and discipline of Toscanini but the added warmth and care of Fricsay.

With Bohm you get fantastic playing from the Vienna Philharmonic, ideal flowing tempos, astonishing vocalists, a work of absolute grandeur in conception and the most exciting coda since Furtwangler.

For me they all surpass Giulini.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming/ Placido Domingo*: Prelude to a kiss.
C.S.O/ Barenboim


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Can't miss some of my morning Sweelinck - I'm listening to Vol. 3, with plenty of introverted but majestic Toccatas and Fantasias on the organ.

Played by Pieter Dirksen, van Dijk, and Smits on the 1511 Transept organ of the Alkmaar Laurenskerk, and the 1618 Evers organ in Osteel, Germany.


----------



## Vasks

_Solely Strauss_

*Richard Strauss - Concert Overture (Rickenbacher/Koch)
Richard Strauss - 6 Orchestrated Lieder (Norman/Philips)
Richard Strauss - Till Eulenspiegel (Sawallisch/EMI)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bax*: Symphony No. 7
Tintagel

Royal Scottish National Orchestra, David Lloyd-Jones


----------



## JACE

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 7, 8 "Pathétique," 13 and 14 "Moonlight" / Solomon (Testament)*
Solomon's way with Beethoven continues to bowl me over. I only wish the quality of the recorded sound was on par with the quality of the performances. The "Moonlight" for example is marred by particularly poor sound -- but the _music_ is extraordinary.


----------



## Il_Penseroso




----------



## JACE

I'm getting an early start on the Saturday Symphony too:










Bax: Symphony No. 7 / Vernon Handley, BBC Philharmonic (Chandos)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande*

Spoorenberg / Maurane/ London / Hoekman.

L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Ernest Ansermet.


----------



## JACE

*Hermann Scherchen - The 1950s Haydn Symphonies Recordings (DG)*
Disc 5 - Syms. Nos. 96 "Miracle"; 97; 103 "Drumroll" 
with the Vienna State Opera Orchestra & Vienna Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New album from one of my top 5 guitar heroes.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1997.










Related:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/arch...refrain/bf1c5bbd-b261-42d8-9649-795f6e093c9d/


----------



## Vaneyes

*Tchaikovsky*: PC 1, w. Martha & Charles (2014 Verbier Festival).

https://www.knowledge.ca/program/verbier-festival-2014-martha-argerich


----------



## FDR

*Franz Liszt*
Sonata in B minor 
_Paul Lewis_​


----------



## Guest




----------



## JACE

From one superlative interpreter of Beethoven to another:








*Rudolf Serkin Plays Beethoven (Sony)*
Sonatas Nos. 28 & 29 "Hammerklavier"


----------



## realdealblues

*Frederic Chopin*

View attachment 89631


_Scherzo #1 in B minor, Op. 20
Scherzo #2 in B-flat minor, Op. 31
Scherzo #3 in C-sharp minor, Op. 39
Scherzo #4 in E major, Op. 54_
*[Rec. 1977]*

*Sviatoslav Richter*


----------



## starthrower

Sublime!






Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, conductor: Myung-Whun Chung


----------



## Guest

Fine lute playing


----------



## Blancrocher

Haydn: Piano Trios 24-27 (Beaux Arts); Schoenberg et al: Piano Concerto etc. (Uchida/Boulez); Bach: Cello Suites (Fournier)


----------



## deprofundis

suprise suprise i got two new cds of naxos one is *Neidhart *an old germans classical composer from ars antiqua and i got *Antoine Brumel* too... i order two new cd of Brumel and Heinrich Finck...this is gonna be good, tonight im having has a guess the pequiste friend of mine beside talking about politic all the time i guess he a good friend, so i wont be judgemental, he is loyal dude.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Franz Liszt's Faust Symphony performed by Georg Solti & the Chicago Symphony Orchestra with Siegfried Jerusalem singing the tenor role.

It is a piece I haven't listened to for some time but this evening finds me in the mood. I chose Solti because I haven't listened to it anywhere near as frequently as Bernstein's Boston recording on DG (which is partly explained by the fact I have had the latter recording 18 months longer).

So far I am enjoying this performance a great deal.


----------



## jailhouse

starthrower said:


> Sublime!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, conductor: Myung-Whun Chung


lol i watched that last night :tiphat:


----------



## bharbeke

Big Mozart Box, Vol. II:









Truly outstanding piece that makes it worth the $0.99 all by itself:

Piano Sonata No. 16 in C, K 545 "Sonata Semplice" performed by Philippe Entremont

Very good:

Piano Concerto No. 27 (mentioned in a previous post)
Piano Sonata No. 3 in B-flat, K 281
Piano Sonata No. 5 in G, K 283
Piano Sonata No. 7 in C, K 309
Piano Sonata No. 9 in D, K 311
Piano Sonata No. 11 in A, K 331 "Alla Turca"
Clarinet Concerto in A, K 622 (David Campbell, Jonathan Carney, Royal Philharmonic)
Sinfonia Concertante in E-flat, K 297b (Jonathan Carney, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra)
Symphony No. 32 in G, K 318 (Howard Shelley, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra)
Symphony No. 35 in D, K 385 "Haffner" (Howard Shelley, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra)

This was my first time hearing the Requiem Mass in D Minor, K 626, performed by Johannes Somary, English Chamber Orchestra, and assorted singers. I liked bits and pieces of it, and I definitely see the appeal of this famous musical Mass more than I do Beethoven's Missa Solemnis. The highlight from this version was the Requiem aeternam.

The violin sonatas were average at best and frequently had a poor violin sound (I think from the player, not the recordings).

I also did not care for the Mass in C Minor "Great Mass" K 427.

Everything else was averagely enjoyable.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Granate

realdealblues said:


> Furtwangler is always worth hearing. The 1954 Lucerne recording with the Philharmonia is the best that he left us in my book. People can say the war time one is better or more infamous or whatever but this one had the best sonics, the best orchestral playing, the best vocalists and the best overall performance.
> 
> The Maazel is good, but no where near great.
> 
> Abbado did have a very good 9th on Sony that no one seems to remember him recording but his DG ones are all bland and uninteresting.
> 
> Jarvi's is far too wimpy and small sounding.
> 
> Rattle is bland.
> 
> I still stand by Fricsay, Wand and Bohm (Bohm's studio recording from his complete cycle, not the duller than dirt live one) as the best out there.
> 
> With Fricsay you get perfect rhythm, graceful tempos, great singing and a wonderful chorus with constant building of joy throughout.
> 
> With Wand you get fantastic modern sound, with crack orchestral playing, great singing and choral work with all the drive and discipline of Toscanini but the added warmth and care of Fricsay.
> 
> With Bohm you get fantastic playing from the Vienna Philharmonic, ideal flowing tempos, astonishing vocalists, a work of absolute grandeur in conception and the most exciting coda since Furtwangler.
> 
> For me they all surpass Giulini.


I think you are talking about Beethoven No.9. I was talking about Bruckner No.9...

I am done already with Beethoven


----------



## Manxfeeder

JACE;1139917
[B said:


> Rudolf Serkin Plays Beethoven (Sony)[/B]
> Sonatas Nos. 28 & 29 "Hammerklavier"


His particular interpretation of the slow movement reminds me of how it feels to be hit with really bad news and trying to keep it together. With the first theme, you are in shock, and all you can do is breathe, barely, but by the second theme, something inside slowly breaks.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Double Concerto, Piano Trio*

Joshua Bell, Jeremy Denk, Steven Isserlis.

Unwinding after a bad day working in court. An attorney paid me in cash while I was packing up equipment, which I told him not to do (I prefer billing), but he insisted. All I had time to do was stuff the money in my pocket. Of course, by the time I reached the parking lot, the money had fallen out. Can you believe that nobody at the courthouse turned in the lost money? What, do criminals hang around there?


----------



## Granate

*Lucerne Festival Collection, Audite - Part 2*

*Schubert*
Symphony No.7 "Unfinished" in B minor, D.759
*WPO, Live at 1978 Lucerne Festival
--
Beethoven*
Symphony No.2 in D major, Op.36
--
*Wagner*
Siegfried-Idyll

*COoE, Live ar 1988 Lucerne Festival
Cond. Claudio Abbado, Audite (2014 Remastered Edition)*










*Dvořák*
Cello Concerto in B minor, Op.104
*Cond. István Kertész, SFO (Live at 1967 Lucerne Festival)
--
Saint-Saëns*
Cello Concerto No.1 in A minor, Op.33
*Cond. Jean Martinon, ON-ORTF (Live at 1962 Lucerne Festival)
--
Casals*
El cant dels ocells
*Cond. Matthias Bamert, FSL (Live at 1976 Lucerne Festival)

Sol. Pierre Fournier, Audite (2015 Remastered Edition)*










*Schumann*
Piano Concerto in A Minor, Op.54 
*Sol. Annie Fischer
Cond. Carlo Maria Giulini, PO (Live at 1960 Lucerne Festival)
--
Beethoven*
Piano Concerto No.2 in B flat major, Op.19
*Sol. Leon Fleischer
Cond. George Szell, SFO (Live at 1962 Lucerne Festival)

Audite (2015 Remastered Edition)*










*Brahms*
Symphony No.4 in E Minor, Op.98
*Schubert*
Symphony No.7 "Unfinished" in B minor, D.759
*Cond. Paul Kletzki, SFO, Audite BR (1946 Live recording / 2016 Remastered Edition)*










_This time, for the four cds, there is nothing I should reccomend you to listen but Savall's "El cant dels ocells". The piano concertos are ok (Fischer is a bit agressive for my Schumann). Schubert Unfinished is uninteresing in both tries. The Fournier CD is ok to listen to._


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Loeki Stardust playing Bach's Art of fugue.... just imagine all of Bach's learning (which stems from a 200-year old tradition, from Sweelinck to Gabriellis to Frescobaldi to Buxtehude to Pachelbel etc.) condensed into a hour of music.

It's really the apotheosis of the Baroque.


----------



## pmsummer

GUILLAUME DU FAY
_Motets - Hymns - Chansons - Sanctus Papale_
*Guillaume Du Fay*
Blue Heron
Scott Metcalf - director
_
Blue Heron_


----------



## Pugg

​
Tchaikovsky:
"Nutcracker" Suite (May 2, 1960 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Swan Lake" (excerpts) (May 13, 1969, December 8 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Sleeping Beauty" - waltz (January 12, 1971 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Eugene Onegin" - Polonaise (January 12, 1971 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Some intimate Viol music...


----------



## Pugg

For the Saturday symphony tradition:

​
Bax:Symphony No. 7

Tintagel

Royal Scottish National Orchestra, David Lloyd-Jones


----------



## LOLWUT

Richter conducting Bach's Weihnachtsoratorium, Christa Ludwig in the mix:


----------



## Pugg

​*Elena Souliotis* : Donizetti/ Verdi arias


----------



## JACE

*J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I / Friedrich Gulda (Decca)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming*: By Request.


----------



## Haydn man

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, Double Concerto, Piano Trio*
> 
> Joshua Bell, Jeremy Denk, Steven Isserlis.
> 
> Unwinding after a bad day working in court. An attorney paid me in cash while I was packing up equipment, which I told him not to do (I prefer billing), but he insisted. All I had time to do was stuff the money in my pocket. Of course, by the time I reached the parking lot, the money had fallen out. Can you believe that nobody at the courthouse turned in the lost money? What, do criminals hang around there?


I am sorry to hear about your money, guess there's not much you can do 
However moving to matters musical, my wife and I attended a concert performance of the Brahms earlier this year with Bell and Isserlis as soloists with the ASMF.
At the beginning of the piece after the short orchestral intro Isserlis dropped his bow at the cello entrance, provoking some laughter and requiring them to start again


----------



## Haydn man

For the Saturday Symphony


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert: Impromptus.*
Murray Perahia


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts, Op. 5 (Requiem)
*
Barry Banks (tenor)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus & London Philharmonic Choir, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Biwa

Josef Suk: 
Nálady (Moods), Op. 10
Dumka, Op. 21 No. 3
Životem a snem (Things lived and dreamt), Op. 30
Píseò Lásky (Love Song)

Karl-Andreas Kolly (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*; Piano sonatas ( disc2)
Maria João Pires


----------



## Judith

Haydn man said:


> I am sorry to hear about your money, guess there's not much you can do
> However moving to matters musical, my wife and I attended a concert performance of the Brahms earlier this year with Bell and Isserlis as soloists with the ASMF.
> At the beginning of the piece after the short orchestral intro Isserlis dropped his bow at the cello entrance, provoking some laughter and requiring them to start again


I heard about that!!


----------



## helenora

Il Trovatore.

reduced version for cinema :lol:


----------



## FDR

*Frédéric Chopin*
24 Préludes, Op. 28
_Martha Argerich_​


----------



## Pugg

​
*Elgar*: Sea Pictures, Op. 37
Alice Coote (mezzo soprano)

Polonia
Pomp and Circumstance Marches Nos. 1-5, Op. 39

Hallé, Sir Mark Elder


----------



## Biwa

Carl Maria von Weber:

Clarinet Concerto no.1
Clarinet Concerto no.2
Concertino for Clarinet and Orchestra

Paul Meyer (clarinet & conductor)
Orchestre de la Chambre de Lausanne


----------



## Pugg

​*Rachmaninov:* Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Alexander Vedernikov

Morceaux de Fantaisie, Op. 3
Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14
Sabine Devieilhe (soprano)

Pieces (2) in A major for piano 6 hands - Waltz & Romance
Aleksandar Madžar (piano) & Alexander Melnikov (piano)

*Alexandre Tharaud* (piano)


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach cello suites 1-2-3-4


----------



## Guest

Handel Watermusic


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler; Symphony 4*
Lucia Popp/ Klaus Tennstedt


----------



## Vinyl

Shostakovich String Quartet no 3.
Nothing hits me like that adagio. Really.


----------



## FDR

*Kurt Atterberg*
*Symphony No. 4 In G Minor 'Sinfonia Piccola', Op. 14*
_(Sten Frykberg, Norrköping Symphony Orchestra)_​


----------



## Pugg

In the car to the cinema ;

​
Mozart: Overtures.
Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach I am half way the cantatas,still 30 cd's to go.


----------



## Andolink

*Reinhard Fuchs*: orchestral and ensemble works (2001-2014)










*J. S. Bach*: _Violin Concerto in E major, BWV 1042_










*J. S. Bach*: _'Jesus schläft, was soll ich hoffen', BWV 81_


----------



## Andolink

*François Couperin*: _Pièces De Violes_ - 1728


----------



## Granate

*"Wagner for dummies"*

*Wagner*
Der Ring des Nibelungen, WWV86 (Maazel Orchestral Arrangement)
*Cond. Lorin Maazel, BPO, Telarc (1988)*
--
*Wagner*
Tannhäuser (Maazel Orchestral Arrangement)
*Cond. Lorin Maazel, PSO, MC, Sony Classical (1991)*

















_I often found myself more attracted to the symphonic world of Richard Wagner, rejecting his operatic style for being too close to a theatre play in German. I did not know this cd existed and to date I just heard orchestral variations and overtures, but never a "sum up" of the Ring without words. I enjoyed this cd a lot even I remembered more commitment from my Karajan Ring listenings. The one that left me unsatisfied was the Tannhäuser orchestral recording._


----------



## Merl

Years since I played this. Thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, The Wooden Prince*

Pierre Boulez with the Chicago Symphony.

My first recording of this is with Marin Alsop. This one digs deeper into the piece.


----------



## FDR

*Antonín Dvořák 
Violin Concerto in A Minor, Op. 53*
_Daniel Barenboim (Conductor), London Philharmonic Orchestra (Orchestra), Itzhak Perlman (Performer)_​


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## JACE

Ravel: Bolero; Alborada del gracioso; Rapsodie Espagnole; La Valse / Dutoit, Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal (Decca)


----------



## Granate

*My Baroque & Classic Pilgrimage (Pinnock, Gardiner, King) - I*

This is the story:

I was amazed with the HIP interpretations of Mozart made by Gardiner and TES for Phillips, and with Beethoven I got the taste for his period sound.
My temporary flatmate happens to be a Baroque music lover and we began to talk about music and interpretation. You may have seen that I have followed infinite versions of mainly the Romantic and Post-romantic musical era in Germany and Austria. I let him reccomend a series of recordings and an artist in particular: Trevor Pinnock and The English Concert.

I set myself like a month ago to search for these recordings and put them on a playlist once I finished my Beethoven challenge. This "Pilgrimage" contains mostly Pinnock recordings, both instrumental and choral from Handel (my first time), JS Bach, Haydn and Vivaldi. For Robert King I included Handel's St. Cecilia and Telemann Water Music, and other rare Gardiner recordings I was curious about. I do not know what results I will get from this "travel" in Period instruments. Yesterday I listened on the bus to Karajan's interpretation of "L'estro armonico" and I actually loved it. It played in Strauss style but I kind of was looking for that.

*Vivaldi*
La Stravaganza, Op.4
*Sol. Rachel Podger, ADS BO, Channel Classics (2003)*









*Mozart*
Coronation Mass in C major, KV317
Exultate, Jubilate, KV165
Vesperae solennes de confessore, KV339
*Sol. Barbara Bonney, Catherine Wyn Rogers, Jamie MacDougall, Stephen Gadd
Cond. Trevor Pinnock, TEC&C, Archiv-DG (1994)*









_In the beginning I was liking the results and the detail of Suonatori's ensemble (citar sound? A.I.R.?), but the lenght of the album and the melody repetitions definetely put me off. I cannot say it is bad, at all. I just do not enjoy.
On the contrary, the heavenly voices of Bonney MacDougall in the Coronation Mass were the nice beginning on Pinnock I was expecting. Four stars for that. Then, the "minor" and new compositions to my ear were just lifted by those voices, being Vesperae my preferred._


----------



## JACE

Glazunov: Stenka Razin; The Sea; Spring; Suite From The Middle Ages / Järvi, RSNO (Chandos)


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony: Bax: Symphony No. 7 Handley/BBC Philharmonic. Very enjoyable. I liked the orchestration.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Taking it easy on a rather cool Saturday with a few more "angsty" Vaughan-Williams' symphonies... 4&6:










Followed by the consiliatory tones of Renée Fleming's _Sacred Songs_:


----------



## Guest

Hi starthrower,maybe you like this to,it is father and son.The sound of their violin is not so good but believe me that is only due to the technical equipment.


----------



## KenOC

Copland's Clarinet Sonata, an alternate version of his 1943 Violin Sonata. Emma Johnson, clarinet and John Lenehan, piano. A very nice listen indeed. Free streaming for Amazon Prime members.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Just arrived home from watching the Met's production of Don Giovanni at my local cinema. I really enjoyed it, a great night out with family.

Simon Keenlyside was excellent in the titular role as were rest of the cast. It has been a while since I actually listened or viewed this opera so it was excellent to go in very fresh.


----------



## JACE

*Arthur Rubinstein Plays Brahms (RCA/Sony)*
Disc 3 - Piano Sonata No. 3 in F minor, Op. 5; Four Ballades, Op. 10; other short works


----------



## staxomega

Oistrakh playing Shostakovich Violin Concerto (1956)
Rostropivch playing Shostakovich Cello Concerto (1959)


----------



## tortkis

Monteverdi: Canzonette a tre voci, Venice 1584 - Armoniosoincanto / Franco Radicchia (Brilliant Classics, 2016)









Armoniosoincanto is a female vocal group. Lucid and clear singing.


----------



## KenOC

Hummel's Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 85. Alessandro Commellato, fortepiano, with the Solamente Naturali conducted by Didier Talpain. Hummel writes a mean piano concerto!


----------



## Biwa

Alexander Borodin:

String Quartet No. 1
String Quintet

Kocian Quartet
Michal Kanka (cello)


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

L'Apocalypse: Trondheim Barokk directed by Kuijken, playing cantatas by Bach, Buxtehude, and Geist.

Here's the rather strange cover:


----------



## Guest

Disc 2 today.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Some more Sweelinck (and I think the performances on this set are some of my favorite - it's hard to botch up Sweelinck but it's easy to make it boring too, and these sure are interesting!).

This is Volume 4, full of Harpsichord works played by Spaans, Belder and Weimann on instruments in the Nuremberg Germanisches Museum's collection (a Virginal by Artus Gheerdinck, who was the carilloneur of the Amsterdam Oude Kerk while Sweelinck worked there, and of course the 1637 Ruckers that is in a remarkable state of preservation)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I'm very tired but cannot sleep at present. As clock-watching and staring at the ceiling tends to get boring I have decided to do some listening to pass the time. Luckily for me it is the Weekend.

The first disc to hand which I fancied listening to was disc 1 of Elgar's "The Dream of Gerontius" featuring Janet Baker, Kim Borg and Richard Lewis along with the Hallé, the Sheffield Philharmonic Chorus and the Ambrosian Singers under Sir John Barbirolli.


----------



## Granate

*My Baroque & Classic Pilgrimage (Pinnock, Gardiner, King) - II*

*Fauré, Saint-Saëns, Debussy, Ravel*
Choral Works
*Fauré*
Requiem, Op.48 (Original Orchestration)
*Sol. Catherinne Bott, Gilles Cachemaille
Monteverdi Choir, Salisbury Cathedral Boy Choristers
Cond. John Eliot Gardiner, OReR, Phillips (1994)*
--
*Pachelbel*
Canon and Gigue in D minor
*Vivaldi*
Sinfonia in G major, RV149
*Albinoni*
Concerto a cinque, Op.9 - No.2
*Purcell*
Chacony in G minor
*Handel*
Solomon, Act III - Sinfonia: The arrival of the Queen of Sheba, in B flat major
*Avison*
Concerto grosso No.9 in C major / A minor
*Haydn*
Haspicord Concerto in D major, Hob.XVIII:11
*Cond. Trevor Pinnock, TEC, Archiv-DG (1985)*

















_Wonderful surprise with the original orchestration of Fauré's Requiem, with an apotheosic Monteverdi Choir (a so so Catherine Bott) that creates such an impact. The choral works are ok or just for one listen.
The VA cd with Pinnock is not a hit and miss. It is inside a style that is good but it is not triumphant. Pachelbel's Canon sounds better with Karajan in my opinion._


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Brilliant, extrovert, ecstatic Bach!



AClockworkOrange said:


> I'm very tired but cannot sleep at present. As clock-watching and staring at the ceiling tends to get boring I have decided to do some listening to pass the time. Luckily for me it is the Weekend.


Listen to the Goldbergs! :tiphat: :lol:


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Guest

Boulez Sonata No.2. I can't even imagine the work that went into learning it.


----------



## SixFootScowl

All 32 piano sontatas from this set (mixed pianists):


----------



## Pugg

​
Grieg:
"Peer Gynt Suites Nos. 1 & 2" (January 1967 2, 10, the 31st New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Norwegian Dance No. 2", " March of the Trolls Op.54-4" (October 12, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center)
Sibelius:
"Valse Triste" (December 8, 1969 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"The Swan of Tuonela" (March 8, 1973 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio),
"Finlandia" (February 16, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## JACE

*Arthur Rubinstein Plays Brahms (RCA/Sony)*
Disc 5 - Sonatas for Piano & Cello - with Gregor Piatigorsky


----------



## Rhinotop

Stenhammar: Serenade in F major
Järvi, Gothenburg SO


----------



## Weston

*Chamber Composers with Names Ending in "U" (more or less)*

*Martinu: Fantasia for theremin oboe string quartet & piano H. 301*
Thomas Bloch, Ondes Martenot, et al.










Leave it to Martinu to compose for a theremin and make it sound almost normal for a chamber work. Very nice! Except of course this is played on the Ondes Martinot, but it's still very nice. The rest of the album borders on cheesy goodness at times, as I recall, but I'm into that too.

*Beethovenu: Violin Sonata No. 7 in C minor, Op. 30, No. 2*
Pamela Frank and her dad










As stated before I like Pamela Frank's warm tone. On hearing these sonatas I sometimes wonder why violin sonatas (or cello, oboe, kazoo or whatever) are lower in the pecking order than piano sonatas. Maybe the requirement of showcasing the violin limits the possibilities somehow.

*Enescu: Piano Trio in A minor *
Enescu Trio










I can't say that Enescu is at his best here, but it's still compelling work. The finale is a nice long satisfying crescendo.

I'm glad this listening session was only an hour. Some kind of sneezy fit forced me to take Benedryl (antihistamine) and I'm having that weird out-of-body feeling. My focus is lost somewhere in a parallel time line.


----------



## Pugg

AClockworkOrange said:


> Just arrived home from watching the Met's production of Don Giovanni at my local cinema. I really enjoyed it, a great night out with family.
> 
> Simon Keenlyside was excellent in the titular role as were rest of the cast. It has been a while since I actually listened or viewed this opera so it was excellent to go in very fresh.


I think Keenlyside is still growing, he's fabulous.


----------



## Pugg

​*Vieuxtemps: cello concertos.
*
Yang/ Schmalfuss


----------



## Pugg

​*Ravel; Gaspard de la Nuit.
Ivo Pogorelich.*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gounod: St Cecilia Mass*

Petite Symphonie pour vents

_Pilar Lorengar_, Heinz Hoppe, Franz Crass

Orchestre de la Societe des Concerts du Conservatoire, Halle Orchestra, Jean-Claude Hartemann, Sir John Barbirelli


----------



## Pugg

*Now playing:*

​
*Mozart:* Piano Concertos Nos. 22 & 25
_David Fray_ (piano)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Jaap van Zweden.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

A marvelous and most interesting disc! It's played on a "Vis-à-vis," a monostrosity of a conjoined 3-manual harpsichord and a fortepiano, built by Johann Andreas Stein in 1777. With two competent players - Staier and Schornsheim - playing Mozart on it in tandem, it really is something!


----------



## Pugg

​
*The Ballad of Baby Doe (Douglas Moore),*

_Beverly Sills_, Walter Cassel, Frances Bible, Chester Ludgin, Beatrice Krebs, et al.

New York City Opera; E.Buckley Conducting.


----------



## Jerry

The recording is better on Spotify


----------



## Jerry

Excellent performance of Suk's masterpiece, the Asrael Symphony.
Walter Weller conducting - very much underrated, imo.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Pugg said:


> I think Keenlyside is still growing, he's fabulous.


I agree completely, I have been a fan of his ever since I watched a DVD of his performance in Verdi's Macbeth as the titular character.


----------



## FDR

*Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 35*

and

*Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto in E minor, Op. 64*

_Daniel Harding (Conductor), Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra (Orchestra), Ray Chen (Performer) _​


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi ; Double concertos.*
I Musici .


----------



## Taggart

Disc 19 of










A gorgeous HIP canter for a Sunday Morning.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*:
6 Fantasiestücke, op.12 • Novelette, op.21/1 • Toccata, op.7 •
4 Fugues, op.72


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann*; Symphonies ( dics1)
Paul Paray.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## FDR

*Ludwig van Beethoven*

*The Piano Sonatas*
_
Daniel Barenboim (Performer)_​


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel*: Gaspard de la nuit (1982) & Valses nobles


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Weston

bharbeke said:


> Big Mozart Box, Vol. II:
> 
> View attachment 89633
> 
> 
> Truly outstanding piece that makes it worth the $0.99 all by itself:
> 
> Piano Sonata No. 16 in C, K 545 "Sonata Semplice" performed by Philippe Entremont


  

Different strokes, they say. I developed a severe sense of dread just reading the number 545. I was subjected to hours and hours of a halting heavy-handed rendition during my sister's piano practice while growing up. I have to this day had trouble with Mozart, and this piece in particular makes me want to leap out a window, Alex (of A Clockwork Orange) fashion.

Glad it's giving _someone_ pleasure however.


----------



## Weston

Manxfeeder said:


> His particular interpretation of the slow movement reminds me of how it feels to be hit with really bad news and trying to keep it together. With the first theme, you are in shock, and all you can do is breathe, barely, but by the second theme, something inside slowly breaks.


Fantastic description! I'd love to hear this -- even if it sounds a bit traumatic.


----------



## Guest

Weston said:


> Different strokes, they say. I developed a severe sense of dread just reading the number 545. I was subjected to hours and hours of a halting heavy-handed rendition growing up during my sister's piano practice. I have to this day had trouble with Mozart, and this piece in particular makes me want to leap out a window, Alex (of A Clockwork Orange) fashion.
> 
> Glad it's giving _someone_ pleasure however.


You,tormented soul.....:lol:


----------



## Weston

*My Sunday Morning Baroque Semi-Tradition, 16-10-23 edition*

*Fasch: Sonata for 2 Oboes and 2 Bassoons in F major
Fasch: Trio Sonata in B flat major (arr. M. Fechner)*
Ingo Goritzki, Christine Schornsheim, Burkhard Glaetzner, et al










Baroque often makes me feel studious and contemplative. It's probably a cliche, but there is really is something more academic about much of it, even the lesser known composers like Fasch, who some say is a transitional composer, but he sounds firmly baroque to me.

*Handel: Suite for keyboard in G minor, HWV 452*
Andrei Gavrilov, piano










I can see why some people refer to baroque as sewing machine music. The Allemande and Courante are all but indistinguishable in this recording. Maybe Handel was just going through the motions for this one. Or maybe the interpretation is a little mechanical. The Gigue is of course quite a romp regardless.

*Rameau: La naissance d'Osiris *
Mary Terey-Smith / Capella Savaria










Filled with Rameau's usual playful pomp, majesty and startling explosions of decorative sonic fireworks.


----------



## Blancrocher

F. Couperin: Piano Music (Tharaud); Shostakovich: Symphony 4, Jazz Suite (Rozhdestvensky); Vivaldi: Concert for the Prince of Poland (Manze)


----------



## premont

Florestan said:


> All 32 piano sontatas from this set (*mixed* pianists):


But most of them relatively good, I think.

But the editing is bad, with wrong titles and a few movements even missing (e.g. op.31 no.3 fourth movement).


----------



## Pugg

*Strauss, R: Der Rosenkavalier
*
Renée Fleming (Marschallin), Franz Hawlata (Baron Ochs), Sophie Koch (Octavian), Diana Damrau (Sophie), Jonas Kaufmann (The Italian Tenor), Franz Grundheber (Faninal), Jane Henschel (Annina), Wolfgang Ablinger-Sperrhacke (Valzacchi), Irmgard Vilsmaier (Marianne)

Munchner Philharmoniker, Christian Thielemann.


----------



## premont

Granate said:


> *Beethoven Symphonies:*
> 
> I am still not really satisfied with the choices for No.2, No.6 and No.8. I invite you to share your favourite versions so maybe I find them interesting.


My favorites for these (all mono BTW and recorded around 1952):

No. 2 New York Philh. / Bruno Walter (Philips)
No. 6 Vienna Symphony Orch. / Otto Klemperer (Vox)
No. 8 RIAS Symphony Orch. / Ferenc Fricsay (DG)


----------



## premont

bioluminescentsquid said:


> Bach Bwv 101 (Nimm von uns, Herr, du treuer Gott) & 102 (Herr, deine Augen sehen nach dem Glauben), with some organ works thrown in for good measure!
> I like how the continuo is done with a large baroque organ (I think the Silbermann in Zoblitz), instead of one of those pathetic little Klop boxes.


Who is the organist?


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## JACE

More inspired Brahms from this box:










*Arthur Rubinstein Plays Brahms (RCA/Sony)*
Disc 7 - Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 101 (with Szeryng & Fournier) and Piano Quintet, Op. 34 (with the Guarneri String Quartet)


----------



## Guest

My new avatar ,it is a drawing made by a dutch artist,I like it.


----------



## johankillen

Slovak Philharmonic, Libor Pesek. The best Beethoven piano concertos i ever heard.


----------



## Weston

*Classics Class*

*J. A. Benda: Sinfonia No. 1 in D
J. A. Benda: Sinfonia No. 2 in G
J. A. Benda: Sinfonia No. 3 in C*
Christian Benda / Prague Chamber Orchestra










Full of passionate dynamics and accents, these pieces remind me of C. P. E. Bach, but slightly less baroque, more galante.

*F. X. Dussek: Sinfonia in Eb, Altner Eb3*
Marie-Louise Oschatz / Helios 18










Okay, but a little too predictable for my taste.

*Mercadante: Concerto for flute in E minor, op. 101*
Richard Schumacher / The Masterplayers










I remember Mercadante as sounding more baroque, even to using continuo, but this interpretation sounds closer to Mozart's day.

Now with a bit of classic era under my belt on my journey through my entire collection that has taken years, I look forward to some kind of great big orchestral work tonight.

I am also now caught up on this thread, as much as one can be.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

premont said:


> Who is the organist?


Wolfgang Zerer! :tiphat:


----------



## worov




----------



## opus55

Bellini: Il Pirata










Baking bread and pizza while listening to Bellini


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Leon Berben playing Bach's organ toccatas (CD 1) and Harpsichord toccatas (CD2).
Sometimes his organ playing gets a bit choppy, but overall it's great! (and I love the sound of the van Hagerbeer/Schnitger organ in Alkmaar!) - look out for the shock ending of the Adagio in Toccata, Adagio & Fugue in C.

Meanwhile, the harpsichord playing is exemplary!


----------



## FDR

*Ludwig van Beethoven

Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92*

_Carlos Kleiber (Conductor), Wiener Philharmoniker (Orchestra)_​


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Samson François playing Chopin's Op. 25 Études - just sublime. From this magnificent collection of historic recordings by Diapason d'Or:









Warmly recommended.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to one hell of a double cd called: *6-BIS 7-Stimmige motetten\ der cantationes sacres 1* from mister Melchior Vulpius executed by capella Delaminzia lead by René Michael Roder... what a curious find, i did not knew this double cd of renaissance this was a try out since one dude of a classicla store said hey dude you should try this if you like motets, i was suprise how good these motets sounds two cds for like 27 $ whit tx, yes sir...

So that about it for now, i hope some people enjoy reading my posts here has mutch has i like to post em


----------



## senza sordino

Handel Violin Sonatas
View attachment 89661


LvB Quartets nos 11, 13, 15 and 16 (disks two and three)
View attachment 89662


LvB Symphony no 3, September issue of BBC music magazine 
View attachment 89663


Brahms Piano Concerti 1&2
View attachment 89664


Dvorak symphony no 8 and Carnival overture and Suk Serenade for Strings
View attachment 89665


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

So far... its a Chopin/Rubinstein afternoon:

Disc 2: Ballades, Scherzos, Tarantella
Disc 4: Waltzes, Impromptus 1-4, Bolero


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

i hope some people enjoy reading my posts here has mutch has i like to post em

I haven't stumbled upon many passionate fans of Medieval/Renaissance music since I was active on a site devoted to "early music"... although I do know member Science was quite into early music... and there have been a number of others here as well. 

Maybe I should pop in a favorite disc of Medieval/Renaissance music next... maybe Dufay?


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Amusing sonatas and airs by Uccellini, played by The Arcadian Academy directed by Nicholas McGegan


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich, String Quartet No. 10, Pacifica Quartet. A favorite, with one of those wonderful DSCH passacaglias.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Piano Trio in F Minor*

Beaux Arts Trio.

I started listening to the recording by Yo-Yo Ma, Emanuel Ax, and the other guy, but there's something about it that I can never finish it. The Beaux Arts Trio is different; I don't know what they do, but I can sit through all the discs in one setting and not mind.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Hammerklavier Sonata.*

This was my introduction to this piece back in the day. Icy, forceful, maybe a bit brittle, but it's like looking at a glacier: it won't give you warm, fuzzy feelings, but you can't deny its existence.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Liszt-Marcel Dupre: Fantasia and Fugue on "Ad Nos ad Saluterum Undem" for Organ and Orchestra
Liszt-Leo Weiner: Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen for Orchestra
Liszt: Orpheus for Organ
Liszt-Rainer Bischof: Prelude and Fugue on B.A.C.H. for Orchestra Christian Schmitt/Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrucken/Martin Haselbock

A fascinating CD of Liszt's works, all in different versions to the original ones. Marcel Dupre's version for organ and orchestra of "Ad Nos...." is superb, as though Liszt had written an organ concerto, Liszt's own arrangement of his "Orpheus" for solo organ is equally convincing. Finally, the orchestrations of two of his major organ works are great additions to the repertory, it's like having another two symphonic poems added to the canon. The recording is superb and the performances leave nothing to be desired, highly recommended.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Hammerklavier Sonata*

It's a crying shame that Solomon wasn't able to record this in better sound. This interpretation is amazing. I've said this before, but there are places in the slow movement which keep me so riveted that I almost have to remind myself to breathe.


----------



## Biwa

Joseph Haydn:

Piano Sonatas Nos 39, 40, 41, 44, 46 & 47

Einav Yarden (piano)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My further meanderings in piano trio-land...

*Jean Daetwyler
Fritz Zorn Concertino for Violin, Cello and Piano*
Xavier Pignat (Cello), Julien Zufferey (Violin), Lionel Monnet (Piano) [VDE-Gallo, 2007]










*Onslow
Piano Trio No. 2 in C, Op. 3 no. 2
Piano Trio No. 10 in F minor, Op. 83*
Trio Cascades [cpo, 2009]

These are serviceable piano trios, but not all that memorable.










*Lachenman"Allegro Sostenuto" for clarinet, cello and piano*
mdi ensemble [You Tube}

*
Stockhausen
Schlagtrio for piano and two timpani*
Aloys Kontarsky, piano; Georges Van Gucht, Jean-Paul Batigne, timpani [Stockhausen-Verlag, 1991]










*John Zorn
Amour Fou, for piano, violin and cello*
Jennifer Choi, violin; Stephen Drury, piano; Erik Friedlander, cello [Tzadik Records, 2001]










*Morton Feldman
Trio*
Rohan de Saram, Marc Sabat, Aki Takahashi [Mode, 2006]


----------



## KenOC

For the Saturday Symphony: Bax, Symphony No. 7, Vernon Handley and the BBC Phil. Lush and beautiful, but not really my sort of thing.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## StlukesguildOhio

In response to hpowders vote for the adagio from Mahler's 10th as the greatest work of music ever, I thought I ought to actually give this piece a listen. Damn fine so far.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Some Schütz by Paul McCreesh & Gabrieli Consort and Players!
Again, I might not be the best judge of singing, but I like how a historical organ (the 1654 Lorentz organ in Roskilde Cathedral) was used in this recording - it adds much to the texture of the music, especially when the full plenum is used.


----------



## Biwa

J.S. Bach: Prelude BWV 853
C.P.E. Bach: Solo für die Harfe aus der Sonate Wq. 139
Croft: Suite No. 3
Spohr: Fantasie Op. 35
Tournier: Suite No. 1 from "Trois Images"
Faure: Impromptu Op. 86
Renie: Contemplation, Ballade Fantastique

Anton Sie (harp)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Sonatas for violin and piano.
K296-376-377-378
Radu Lupu/ Szymon Goldberg.


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Bellini: Il Pirata
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baking bread and pizza while listening to Bellini


What more can one wants in life?


----------



## Pugg

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 89666
> 
> 
> Liszt-Marcel Dupre: Fantasia and Fugue on "Ad Nos ad Saluterum Undem" for Organ and Orchestra
> Liszt-Leo Weiner: Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen for Orchestra
> Liszt: Orpheus for Organ
> Liszt-Rainer Bischof: Prelude and Fugue on B.A.C.H. for Orchestra Christian Schmitt/Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrucken/Martin Haselbock
> 
> A fascinating CD of Liszt's works, all in different versions to the original ones. Marcel Dupre's version for organ and orchestra of "Ad Nos...." is superb, as though Liszt had written an organ concerto, Liszt's own arrangement of his "Orpheus" for solo organ is equally convincing. Finally, the orchestrations of two of his major organ works are great additions to the repertory, it's like having another two symphonic poems added to the canon. The recording is superb and the performances leave nothing to be desired, highly recommended.


Thank you very much, it's on my wish list for a while, now I am sure I want it.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven: Symphony no 6*
Herbert von Karajan conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mendelssohn*: 
Symphony No.1, Octet in E flat, 
Overtures "A Midsummer Night's Dream" & "The Hebrides", Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt
(London Symphony Orchestra)


----------



## James Mann

Because I've been busy in the prior fortnight, I'll let you wonderful people know what I've been listening to.

My love for Brian Ferneyhough has been increased when I brought this CD set:










I've been listening to all the Brahms symphonies and Piano quartets, Faure's Requiem (after it came back to mind), Bruckner's Symphonies from various CDs and records. I also gave Beethoven's late Sonatas a go again, they never fail to impress me!

Thank you people, have a lovely week


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven: Diabelli Variations.
Igor Levit. *


----------



## Granate

*My Baroque & Classic Pilgrimage (Pinnock, Gardiner, King) - III*

*Bach*
Motets BWV 225 - BWV 230; BWV Anh.159
*Cond. John Eliot Gardiner, MC, SDG (2012)*









*Händel*
L' Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55
*Cond. John Eliot Gardiner, EBS, MC, Erato-WC (1981/2016 Reissue Edition)*









*Händel*
Water Music
*Telemann*
Overture in C major: Wassermusik - Hamburger Ebb' und Fluth
*Cond. Robert King, TKC, Hyperion (1997)*









_To start with something, I found the Motets 2012 CD very lacking in substance. I did not even bothered to finish it. On the other hand, Händel and Gardiner with L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato was a pleasure to listen to... for the first CD. With headphones it starts to get repetitive, bothering. But it was good either way. For part of the Water music album I turned the speakers on and suddenly I enjoyed it more than with headphones. Anyone explains this?
C- for Gardiner and Bach, B+ for Gardiner and Händel and B for King and Händel, Telemann._


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach:*

Cantata BWV80 'Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott'

Cantata BWV140 'Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme'

Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben'

Joan Sutherland, Elly Ameling et al
Consortium Musicum, Geraint Jones Singers, Geraint Jones & Wolfgang Gönnenwein


----------



## Ingélou

*Praetorius on a Monday morning - beauty to brace me for the week. 
*


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner INMENSE Challenge - Tracklist*

To warn you, yes, this is another challenge, for Bruckner symphonies. But both me and you will see how insane I could be to be able to listen to the many recordings I put here. I plan to take it easy and have no pressure to finish the challenge. Maybe thinking of January. I won't be posting one list per symphony like I did with Beethoven, but I will go back to the Mahler style. Two cds or three per post. I followed many of your indications, like Solti, Skrowaczewski, Tintner or Wand, to gather all this Bruckner discography. The contenders for the points will need to have done either the complete cycle 1-9 or from 6 different symphonies. Under those, conductors will be considered as "guest".

*Complete cycles:*
Celibidache, MPO, WC (3-9)
Celibidache, Stuttgart Radio SO & Swedish Radio SO, DG (3-5,7-9)
Celibidache, MPO, Live in Japan, Altus (4,5,7,8)
Jochum, BPO & SOdBR, DG (Complete)
Jochum, DSK, WC (Complete)
Jochum, WPO, Phillips (5)
Karajan, BPO (1-6,9) WPO (7-8), DG
Karajan, BPO, WC (4,7,8)
Klemperer, PO & NPO, WC (4-9)
Klemperer, WPO, BBC SO, Testament (5,6)
Maazel, SOdBR, BR (Complete)
Skrowaczewski, RSS, Oehms (Complete)
Solti, CSO, Decca (Complete)
Wand, KRSO, Sony (Complete)
Wand, BPO Live, Sony (4-9) + (8 live in Tokyo + 8 Live in Lübeck)

*Half cycles:*
Barbirolli, HPO, BBC Legends (3,7-9)
Böhm, WPO, Decca (3,4) + DG (7,8)
Furtwängler, BPO, DG (4,7-9) + (5 BPO 1942)
Horenstein, BPO (7), LSO (6), BBC SO, BBC Legends (3,5,8,9)
Tennstedt SOdBR (3), BPO (4), LPO (8), BPO Live (4,8), CSO (7)
Tintner, RSNO, Naxos (00,0,1,2)

*Guest conductors:*
Abbado, LFO, DG (9)
Bertini, WDR SO, Altus (7)
Giulini, WSO & BPO Live, Testament (2,7,8)
Goodall, BBC SO, BBC Legends (9)
Kertész, LSO, BBC Legends (4)
Matačić, PO, BBC Legends (3)
Richter, WDR SO, Altus (4)
Sawallisch, PlO, WC (4) + WPO, Altus (9)
Walter, ClbSO, Sony (4)
Mehta, WPO, Decca (9)


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Dichterliebe
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24
Ian Bostridge/ Julius Drake


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Pugg

*Dvorák*: Symphony No.7 in D Minor; Cello Concerto in B Minor 
Heinrich Schiff, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Pieces from the Bach's Brother's prized collection (which Bach copied in his youth by candlelight) featuring plenty of Buxtehude, Reincken, Fischer, and even a bit of Marais!


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Aus Der Tiefe .......


----------



## Vasks

*Frankel - Overture to a Ceremony (Albert/cpo)
Benjamin - At First Light (composer/Nimbus)
Ades - The Origin of the Harp (composer/EMI)
Birtwistle - Endless Parade (Hardenberger/Philips)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Spohr*:
Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 121 'The Earthly and Divine in Human Life'
Symphony No. 9 in B minor, Op. 143 (The Seasons)

NDR Radiophilharmonie, Howard Griffiths


----------



## Varick

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Beethoven: Diabelli Variations.
> Igor Levit. *


How is his Goldberg? And if I may ask for a point of reference, who are some of your favorite Goldbergs? Thank you.

V


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Biwa

George Frideric Handel:

Concerti Grossi Op. 3 Nos. 1-6

Combattimento Consort Amsterdam
Jan Willem de Vriend


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano Quartets 1&2*; Horn Quintet in E flat°
Curzon*/Brain°/Amadeus Quartet


----------



## Pugg

Varick said:


> How is his Goldberg? And if I may ask for a point of reference, who are some of your favorite Goldbergs? Thank you.
> 
> V


For me personally my fits choice stays with Glenn Gould / Murray Perahia and Schiff ( amongst a few others) this approach is somewhat different, it's like he try to let the piano singing but nevertheless a very good recording.


----------



## pmsummer

LE PARLER ET LE SILENCE
_Music for Flute Consort and Lute from the Late 16th to the Early 18th Centuries_
*The Attaignant Consort*

_Ramée - Outhere Music_


----------



## Varick

Pugg said:


> For me personally my fits choice stays with Glenn Gould / Murray Perahia and Schiff ( amongst a few others) this approach is somewhat different, it's like he try to let the piano singing but nevertheless a very good recording.


Thank you. I'm with you on the Gould. IMO nobody does it better. I believe Perahia and Schiff do a solid job on them as well. You should check out Andrei Gavrilov. His Golberg is the best I've heard in years. Excellent



Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mozart*: Piano Quartets 1&2*; Horn Quintet in E flat°
> Curzon*/Brain°/Amadeus Quartet


You do like your box sets, don't you?

V


----------



## Pugg

*Donizetti: Maria Stuarda*

Dame Joan Sutherland (Maria Stuarda), Huguette Tourangeau (Elisabetta), Luciano Pavarotti (Leicester), Roger Soyer (Talbot), James Morris (Cecil), Margreta Elkins (Anna)

Bologna Teatro Comunale Orchestra, Richard Bonynge.


----------



## realdealblues

View attachment 89679


*Maria Callas Sings Operatic Arias*

Tullio Serafin/Philharmonia Orchestra

Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur, Act 1: "Ecco: respiro appena...Io son l'umile ancella" (Adriana Lecouvreur
Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur, Act 4: "Poveri fiori" (Adriana Lecouvreur) 
Giordano: Andrea Chénier, Act 3: "La mamma morta" (Maddalena) 
Catalani: La Wally, Act 1: "Ebben?...Ne andrò lontana" (Wally) 
Boito: Mefistofele, Act 3: L'altra notte (Elena) 
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia, Act 1: "Una voce poco fa" (Rosina) 
Meyerbeer: Dinorah, '(Le) pardon de Ploërmel', Act 2: "Ombre légère" (Dinorah) 
Delibes: Lakmé, Act 2: "Où va la jeune indoue" (Lakmé)
Verdi: I vespri Siciliani, Act 5: "Mercè, dilette amiche" Elena) 
*[Rec. 1954]*

This album is so good it's ridiculous.


----------



## jim prideaux

another interpretation of Dvorak's 5th Symphony-Jarvi and the SNO......earlier today I listened to Kubelik (I think it was the BPO) in the same symphony and Thielmann (BPO?) performing Brahms' 2nd-both on YT at work.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1989 - '91, 2007.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Martinu, Symphony No. 1*

"This symphony is a beaut," wrote Virgil Tompson upon hearing it. And because he used the word "beaut," he was roundly excoriated by his editor for being too colloquial. Oh, well, I'll say it then: this symphony is a beaut.


----------



## Guest

Ockeghem


----------



## Manxfeeder

Traverso said:


> Ockeghem


In my listening room, that word needs no further explanation. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> In my listening room, that word needs no further explanation. :tiphat:


While I am listening I am touched by the beauty of the Mass and the great singing.:angel:
Missa Plus en Plus- Credo de village - Gauda maria - Missa Fors Seulement.


----------



## FDR

*Jean Sibelius

Symphony 1 in E Minor Op.39*

_Paavo Berglund (Conductor), Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra (Orchestra)_​


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Sylvius Leopold Weiss


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven String Trios (from Complete Edition):









The only notable piece in this bunch was the Serenade for String Trio, which had some very nice movements.


----------



## jim prideaux

Manxfeeder said:


> *Martinu, Symphony No. 1*
> 
> "This symphony is a beaut," wrote Virgil Tompson upon hearing it. And because he used the word "beaut," he was roundly excoriated by his editor for being too colloquial. Oh, well, I'll say it then: this symphony is a beaut.
> 
> View attachment 89681


to these ears, and to utilise Virge's turn of phrase the 2nd is an even bigger 'beaut'......

'Domus' Hyperion recording of the two Dvorak Piano Quartets.


----------



## FDR

*
Anton Bruckner

Symphony 9 in D Minor, WAB 109 (Original 1894 Version)*
_
Carlo Maria Giulini (Conductor), Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra (Orchestra)_​


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC OF THE SPANISH RENAISSANCE
_For Voice, Viheulas, Lute, & Renaissance Guitar_
*Shirley Ramsey*

_Naxos_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Martinu, Symphony No 1. Hartmann, Symphony No 2.*

Another go at the Martinu symphony, this time with Neeme Jarvi. The Hartmann is interesting; it is called Adagio, but it starts slow, speeds up until the middle, then slows back down.


----------



## Guest

Thomas Tomkins


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Haydn: String Quartets - in D, Op.64, No.5 "The Lark"/in C, Op.76 No.3 "Emperor"/ in B-flat, Op.76 No.4 "Sunrise" Vienna Konzerthaus Quartet

Liszt: Sonata in B Minor/Mephisto Waltz No.1/Un Sospiro
Liszt-Busoni: La Campanella
Bartok: Sonatina
Delibes-Dohnanyi: Valse from "Coppelia" Geza Anda

A most beautiful record of Haydn String Quartets, all enjoyable, but the "Sunrise" was especially sparkling, absolutely lovely. Then, a marvellous CD of the wonderful Geza Anda, superlative Liszt playing, and the performance of the Busoni version of "La Campanella" is absolutely breathtaking, the Bartok is a delight, no surprise to any of us who are familiar with his stunning accounts of the concertos with Fricsay, and the Dohnanyi paraphrase of Delibes' lovely waltz rounds of a most enjoyable recital.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## FDR

*
Frédéric Chopin

Nocturnes*
_
Maurizio Pollini (Performer)_​


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I finally got around to popping in that disc of Medieval/Renassance music... Guillaume Dufay's Isorythmic motets by the Huelgas Ensemble and Paul van Nevel... one of my favorite recordings of "early music".


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Martinu, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to Roland de Lassus canticum canticorum, nothing happen to me positive in my life it all went downhill since i was a kid and i am on the automatic pilot just as mutch as i wanna leave this world, it would be a pain or not... for some.I gave up on life long time ago i gave up on hope long time ago, there is nothing in the future no ambition no dream no nothing i feel so empty... my life on earth is hell and i resent it, but have a nice day if you love life all in all i dont...no one lose misery despair ect


----------



## Alfacharger

This wonderful pair of Hummel concertos.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1974 - '76.


----------



## Biwa

deprofundis said:


> Im lisening to Roland de Lassus canticum canticorum, nothing happen to me positive in my life it all went downhill since i was a kid and i am on the automatic pilot just as mutch as i wanna leave this world, it would be a pain or not... for some.I gave up on life long time ago i gave up on hope long time ago, there is nothing in the future no ambition no dream no nothing i feel so empty... my life on earth is hell and i resent it, but have a nice day if you love life all in all i dont...no one lose misery despair ect


I hope some better days come your way... :tiphat:









Now listening to some gorgeous contemporary choral music by Valentin Silvestrov:

"To Thee We Sing" - Sacred Choral Works

Latvian Radio Choir
Sigvards Klava, conductor


----------



## AClockworkOrange

CD2 from a 2 disc set from Decca of Mozart's Violin Concertos featuring the Violin Concertos 4 & 5, the Adagio in E major and the Rondo in C major.

The performers are Simon Standage (Violin) and the Academy of Ancient Music under the leadership of Christopher Hogwood who collaborated most wonderfully together here.


----------



## pmsummer

"QUEL LASCIVISSIMO CORNETTO..."
_Virtuoso Solo Music for Cornetto_
*Bruce Dickey* - cornetto
Tragicomedia
Stephen Stubbs - chitarrone, vihuela
Erin Headley - viola da gamba
Andrew Lawrence King - harp, organ

_Accent_


----------



## Vaneyes

deprofundis said:


> Im lisening to Roland de Lassus canticum canticorum, nothing happen to me positive in my life it all went downhill since i was a kid and i am on the automatic pilot just as mutch as i wanna leave this world, it would be a pain or not... for some.I gave up on life long time ago i gave up on hope long time ago, there is nothing in the future no ambition no dream no nothing i feel so empty... my life on earth is hell and i resent it, but have a nice day if you love life all in all i dont...no one lose misery despair ect


....But the more I gave the less
I got, oh yeah
What's the use in trying
All you get is pain
When I wanted sunshine
I got rain

And then I saw her face
Now I'm a believer
Not a trace
Of doubt in my mind
I'm in love
I'm a believer....

(From 'I'm A Believer' - Neil Diamond) ​


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I never thought I'd see anyone quoting the Monkees here. :lol:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

And now to the opposite end of the world and the opposite end of the musical spectrum from Guillaume Dufay.


----------



## Guest

A silly cover, but the playing is seriously stunning. (I bought it at his concert in Berkeley on Sunday.)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## bioluminescentsquid

A perpetual favorite...


----------



## KenOC

Ernesto Halffter, Sinfonietta from 1925. This performance can also be found on YouTube. Well worth seeking out.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*:
"Academic Festival Overture Op.80" (October 7, 1963 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Tragic Overture Op.81" (May 1, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Serenade No. 2 Op.16" (February 1, the 17th, 1966 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Variations on a Theme by Haydn Op.56a of the subject" (December 16, 1971 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Parsifal Act II


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to something so conveniant adieu mon espérance by *Jacob Clément* non papa, this is what happen when you gave up on life , this his exactly how you feel, when predominance(if your an atheist) or god forget you... if there is a god he dosen like me and he is cruel has hell, something i beleive what freemason beleive that the demiurge thus said thee who created the universe is evvil pure evil, than if god is the devil and raped mary , that gave jesus made entirely of holyness than i says jesus kill your father , if this is the secret of the vatican ,, there is only one god and he is cruel and evil, look how jesus warn us how is father is cruel, his will was to crucified is son... who would want this for his son but lucifer himself.These were my two cents on the great architecth of this world called G, thee gnostic point of view .Sorry for this delerious twist to my post but this is how i feel , why god have you forsaken me... what am i worth in your eyes, god is pure evil, there is only jesus virgin mary and the holy ghost(what left in all of us that is good), this is my beleif write now it may be heretic but heck, i have no control over my life what can i do everyone scr** me up in some way or the others, i take it personnal, but hey this is my buziness.St Paul said it this planet is satan kingdom so god did not created satan he is satan.. look in the corrinthian so better put your trust in jesus him and him only and bless the virgin mary this is my christian view of thing.


----------



## Biwa

...or perhaps G has a sense of humor 

Now listening to...









Luigi Nono:

Io, frammento da Prometeo
Das atmende Klarsein

Katia Plaschka, Petra Hoffmann, Monika Bair-Ivenz (sopranos)
Roberto Fabbriciani (bass flute)
Ciro Scarponi (contrabass clarinet)
Solistenchor Freiburg
André Richard (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> A silly cover, but the playing is seriously stunning. (I bought it at his concert in Berkeley on Sunday.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


The guy is having fun so it seems.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dora Pejačević*: The Complete Piano Works Disc 1

Natasa Veljkovic (piano)


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich Symphony No. 5, Royal Phil, Ashkenazy conducting. The first movement of this symphony is, as always, astounding.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming and Brad Mehldau .*
_Love Sublime._


----------



## Pugg

​
*Lalo, Barraud & Chausson: Orchestral Works*

Barraud:Offrande à une Ombre
Chausson:Symphony in B flat major, Op. 20
Lalo: Le Roi d'Ys: Overture
Namouda - Suite No. 1

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Beethoven: Cello Sonatas & Variations*
disc 1

_Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Frank Braley (piano)_


----------



## Pugg

Staying with Beethoven:

​
*Beethoven: Fidelio, Op. 72*

Jeannine Altmeyer (Leonore), Siegfried Jerusalem (Florestan), Peter Meven (Rocco), Siegmund Nimsgern (Don Pizarro), Carola Nossek (Marzelline), Rudiger Wohlers (Jaquino), Theo Adam (Don Fernando), Klaus Konig (Erster Gefangener), Frank-Peter Spathe (Zweiter Gefangener)

Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Men's Choir Rundfunkchor Berlin & Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Kurt Masur


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Pugg

​
Anna Moffo. 
Faust / Air des bijoux
La bohème / Sì. Mi chiamano Mimi
Dinorah / Ombre légère
Carmen / Si, des contrebandiers...je dis que rien ne m'épouvante
Semiramide / Bel raggio lusinghier
Turandot / Signore, ascolta
Turandot / Tu che di gel sei cinta
Lakmé / Air des clochettes


----------



## Bastian

Richafort - Requiem and Other Sacred Works


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Diabelli Variations


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rimsky Korsakov:*

Scheherazade, Op. 35
Symphony No. 2, Op. 9 'Antar'

Orchestra of the Suisse Romande, Ansermet


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel: Arias*

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone)

Münchener Bach-Orchester, Karl Richter
Munich Chamber Orchestra, Hans Stadlmair


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Schreker - Overture to "Die Gezeichneten" (Adler/London)
Webern - Four Songs, Op. 12 (Harper/Columbia)
Schoenberg - Violin Concerto (Zeitlin/DGG)*


----------



## FDR

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky

Ballet Suites (Swan Lake; The Sleeping Beauty; The Nutcracker)*

_Mstislav Rostropovich (Conductor), Berliner Philharmoniker (Orchestra) _​


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Luisa Miller*

Anna Moffo (Luisa), Carlo Bergonzi (Rodolfo), Cornell MacNeil (Miller),Giorgio Tozzi (Walter), Ezio Flagello (Wurm), Shirley Verrett (Federica), Gabriella Carturan (Laura), Piero De Palma (Contadino)

RCA Italiana Opera Chorus and Orchestra, _Fausto Cleva_


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## JACE

I started off today with my favorite performance of *Sibelius' Violin Concerto*:









*Oistrakh, Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra (Sony)*
Phew! So good. 

Last night, I spent more time digging through this trove:










*Rubinstein Plays Brahms (RCA/Sony)*
Discs 1 & 2 - The Piano Concertos & miscellaneous piano works

The First Piano Concerto with Reiner & the CSO is a terrific account -- very different than my "reference" version (Serkin, Szell). Rubinstein & Reiner present much more of a traditional concerto dialogue. There's a clear sense of back-and-forth between orchestra and soloist. Serkin & Szell, on the other hand, are much more integrated. Their reading is more like a symphony with occasional piano interludes. The Serkin/Szell reading is also more powerful and monolithic. But I was surprised by how many new and different details that I heard with Rubinstein/Reiner. You could say that there's more "air" in their reading. And because the music is less densely packed, those details jump out.

I don't think the Second PC (with Krips & a pickup orchestra) comes off as well. Then again, I think this work is much more difficult to pull off convincingly than the First PC.

The solo piano pieces are luminous, absolutely brilliant. I only wish Rubinstein had recorded MORE. I want to hear him play the _complete_ Op. 76 and the _complete_ late piano works (Opp. 116-119). Oh well. I guess I shouldn't complain. I'm grateful for the music that he did record.


----------



## Heliogabo

*Vivaldi*
_L´estro armonico op. 3_
_Four wind concertos_
ASMIF
Sir Neville Marriner.

Christopher Hogwood on harpsichord continuo. This is a beautiful recording.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1980 - '86, 1992.


----------



## Manxfeeder

JACE said:


> I started off today with my favorite performance of *Sibelius' Violin Concerto*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oistrakh, Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra (Sony)*
> Phew! So good.


Then I've got to hear that. I'm listening on YouTube.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Bax: Symphony 7 - Raymond Leppard & the London Philharmonic Orchestra. A fantastic recording on Lyrita from 1975.

A follow up to last Saturday's Saturday Symphony. Superb.


----------



## JACE

*Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata / Emanuel Ax, Yo-Yo Ma (Sony)*


----------



## Heliogabo

*Brahms*
_String sextets_

Nice rendition, recorded in 1964 & 1965, with Menuhin as a kind of a leader for this ensemble.


----------



## JACE

Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 12 & 16 / Alban Berg Quartett (EMI)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Bastian

Wonderful (and rare) baroque music.
Marcus Teller - Motetta brevia de tempore


----------



## bharbeke

Claudio Arrau playing Chopin's Andante spianato et grande polonaise brillante

I like this performance very much.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach

These recordings have their shortcomings,but nevertheless they remain my most favorable .
I have Suzuki and Koopman also but this is the one for the desert Island.


----------



## jailhouse

Np: Masaki Suzuki plays Buxtehude organ works.

Lol this **** appears way underrated. Some of this is equal to the great organ works of bach basically. Buxwv 218 blowing my mind atm


----------



## JACE

*Eugen Jochum - Icon: The Complete EMI Recordings (Warner Classics)*
CD 7 - Brahms: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 3 - with the LPO


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.1 in C, Op.15 Alfred Cortot/Chamber Orchestra of Lausanne/Victor Desarzens
Ravel: Piano Trio Vlado Perlemuter/Jeanne Gautier/Andre Levy
Liszt: Two Legendes Vlado Perlemuter

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas - No.7 in D, Op.10 No.3/No.8 in C Minor, Op.13 "Pathetique"/No.29 in B-flat, Op.106 "Hammerklavier" Wilhelm Backhaus

A fascinating live performance from 1947 of Cortot playing the Beethoven 1st Piano Concerto, the sound is pretty good, and Cortot, in his own inimitable way, captures the spirit of the work, he is particularly convincing in the finale, where, in typical fashion he throws caution to the winds and to hell with the odd mistake!! 
Perlemuter and co. give a splendid account of the Ravel Trio, this is a 1952 broadcast, he then plays Liszt's two Legendes splendidly, these were his first recordings dating from early 1939, the sound is very good, and I cannot help but wish that Perlemuter had recorded more Liszt in his prime.
Backhaus plays Beethoven to the manner born, I love this set of the sonatas, and it, together with the Annie Fischer and Artur Schnabel sets and partial sets from Solomon and Gilels are my favourite ports of call for Beethoven. The fugue of the "Hammerklavier" is particularly convincing, though that performance overall shows a grasp of Beethoven's structure that is most winning.


----------



## DavidA

Schubert / Tausig March Militaire / Horowitz


----------



## Bulldog

FDR said:


> *Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky
> 
> Ballet Suites (Swan Lake; The Sleeping Beauty; The Nutcracker)*
> 
> _Mstislav Rostropovich (Conductor), Berliner Philharmoniker (Orchestra) _​


That's one of the most attractive covers I've ever seen.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*JS Bach: St. John Passion BWV245*
Evelyn Lear, Hertha Töpper, Ernst Haefliger, Hermann Prey & Kieth Engen 
Karl Richter & the Münchener Bach-Orchester/Chor

Starting CD1 of this piece. Though I have listened to the Matthew Passion, I haven't given anywhere near the same time to the John Passion.

Although I also have the Dunedin Consort's excellent HIP recording, from my listening experiences recently, Richter has proven to have such a compelling grasp of Bach's music - something this disc is bearing out minute to minute.

There are certainly a number of incredible Bach interpreters but for me, Karl Richter may the most accomplished and compelling. I would place Richter's Choral and Organ interpretations at the top of my list with his Goldbergs on Harpsichord alongside Angela Hewitt & Glenn Gould's modern Piano recordings.


----------



## JACE

Disc 1 from this budget set:










Liszt: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 / Michel Béroff, Kurt Masur, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig


----------



## Guest




----------



## hpowders

Claude Debussy Images, Books 1 and 2; Image oubliées; short pieces.
Michael Rische, piano.

Leave it to a German pianist to treat me to one of the most beguiling Debussy programs I have ever heard. Not one of my favorite composers, but Mr. Rische may force me to alter my opinion.


----------



## KenOC

Christopher Gunning, Cello Concerto. From around 2010. Really, really nice stuff.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1947 - '59.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Some more "early" music... or music rooted in the ancient Middle-Easter traditions from the Balkan Peninsula: Macedonia, Serbia, Armenia, Rumania, Hungary and Turkey.










Savall almost never disappoints.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Weston

*Less is not more. MORE is more!*

Just two pieces tonight as one of them is super-sized.

*Debussy: La Mer*
Fritz Reiner / Chicago Symphony Orchestra










Time for an old war horse! However I may never understand why La Mer is so well known when the Three Nocturnes really hit the spot for me. I suppose this piece is more popular because the orchestra gets louder than some other Debussy works. But this is Debussy and most Debussy is good. Astonishing sound from this 1959 recording, almost indistinguishable from a modern one.

[Addendum: Wooh! Some nice big sonorities in that final movement. I think I get it now -- the popularity.]

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 8 *
Mstislav Rostropovich / National Symphony Orchestra










I tweaked my random selection method so I would hear a long overdue big symphonic work.

Though I've heard them all, I'm not that familiar with Shostakovich's symphonies. So far this is like a sequel to No. 5. I can enjoy this tonight. Having come through a few days of intense worry about the possibility of being long term separated from my closest friend (turning out to be much adieu about nothing), I can handle Shostakovich's bleak musical despair with relish.

And my goodness, what a mighty big noise! I am remembering bits and pieces of this now.

On a side note, I found this CD cover so unattractive I made a new one for myself using an Yves Tanguy painting. More appropriate I think.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: "Violin Concerto in D major, Op.61"
[Soloist] Isaac Stern (Vn), the New York Philharmonic (April 20, 1959 New York, St. George Hotel)
*JS Bach*: "Concerto in D minor BWV.1043 for two violins"
[Soloist] Yehudi Menuhin (Vn), 7 Isaac Stern (Vn), the New York Philharmonic (Carnegie Hall May 18, 1976)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Pugg

Weston said:


> Just two pieces tonight as one of them is super-sized.
> 
> *Debussy: La Mer*
> Fritz Reiner / Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for an old war horse! However I may never understand why La Mer is so well known when the Three Nocturnes really hit the spot for me. I suppose this piece is more popular because the orchestra gets louder than some other Debussy works. But this is Debussy and most Debussy is good. Astonishing sound from this 1959 recording, almost indistinguishable from a modern one.
> 
> [Addendum: Wooh! Some nice big sonorities in that final movement. I think I get it now -- the popularity.]
> 
> .


Stunning record and recording!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi/ Giuliani ; Guitar concertos*

Eduardo Fernández


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

On Spotify:







Haydn- String Quarters: B flat major, D major and E flat major.
Haydn quartets are wonderful!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart & Schubert *

Sonata for 2 pianos in D major, K448
Fantasy in F minor for piano duet, D940

_Murray Perahia, Radu Lupu_ (piano)


----------



## Pugg

**​
*Dvorak /Saint-Saëns: cello concertos*

Mstislav Rostropovich (cello)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Jerry

Montsalvatge - Spanish 20thC composer. (1912-2002)
All the music on this album is interesting and varied, but I particularly like the Concerto Breve for piano and orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms* :
Piano Sonata No.3 in F Minor, Op.5
Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, Op.24


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: La Traviata*

Rosanna Carteri (Violetta), Cesare Valletti (Alfredo), Leonard Warren (Giorgio Germont), Lidia Marimpietri (Flora), Rina Alessandri (Annina)

Coro e Orchestra del Teatro dell'Opera di Roma, Pierre Monteux

Studio recording, 1956 (mono)


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*:Sonatas for Piano and Violin K.484-526-547
Radu Lupu/ SzymonGoldberg


----------



## FDR

*Franz Liszt

Années de Pèlerinage*

_Lazar Berman (Performer)_​


----------



## Pugg

​*Molique:
*

String Quartet in B flat major, Op. 42
String Quartet in A major, Op. 44

Mannheimer String Quartet


----------



## Pugg

​*Liszt:Transcendental.*
Disc 2
Danill Trifonov.


----------



## pmsummer

CANTIGAS DE SANTA MARIA
_Recorded at the 'Church of Our Lady Beneath the Chain at the End of the Bridge', Prague_
*Hana Blažíkova* - soprano, harp, musical direction
Barbora Kabátková - soprano, harp, and psaltery
Margit Üebellacker - dulce melos
Martin Novák - percussion

_PHI - Outthere_


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

​*Jonas Kaufmann: Dolce Vita*


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable_

*Purcell - Overture to "Ode on St. Cecilia's Day" (Mackerras/Archiv)
J.S. Bach - Suite #4 for Unaccompanied Cello (Starker/Mercury)
Handel - Concerto Grosso, Op. 6, No. 10 (Marriner/London)*


----------



## Flamme

http://www.accuradio.com/classical/?name=Period: 20th Century&b0=Classical


----------



## Pugg

​
*Thomas: Hamlet*

Sherrill Milnes (Hamlet), Dame Joan Sutherland (Ophélie), James Morris (Claudius), Barbara Conrad (Gertrude), Arwel Huw Morgan (Polonius), Gösta Winbergh (Laerte), Philip Gelling (Horatio), Keith Leiws (Marcellus), Peyo Garazzi (First Gravedigger), Joseph Rouleau (Second Gravedigger)

Welsh National Opera Orchestra & Chorus of the Welsh National Opera, Richard Bonynge.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## JACE

Prompted by Flamme's post above:










*Hindemith: Symphony "Mathis der Maler" / Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra*
Disc 9 from _Eugene Ormandy Conducts 20th Century Classics_ (Sony/RCA)


----------



## helenora

Porpora Salve Regina


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1978 - '02, 1990.


----------



## pmsummer

BILLY THE KID
*Aaron Copeland*
Dallas Symphony Orchestra
Eduardo Mata - conductor

_Dorian_


----------



## Granate

*Messiaen*
Des canyons aux étoiles (Live recording)
*Cond. Christoph Eschenbach, LPO, LPO (2015)*

*Beethoven*
Missa Solemnis in D major, Op.123 (2008 Live recording at Royal Festival Hall)
*Sol. Anne Schwanewilms, Annette Jahns, Nikolai Schukoff, Dietrich Henschel
Cond. Christoph Eschenbach, LPO&C, LPO (2012)*

















_With Eschenbach, Messiaen turned out to be very interesting (a little Mahler No.3 in the ending) but the Missa was average._


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1993.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Hovhaness - Mysterious Mountain 
Prokofiev - Lieutenant Kijé
Stravinsky - The Fairy's Kiss: Divertimento
Chicago Symphony Orchestra. Reiner.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Haydn: Variations in F Minor Lili Kraus
Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Nos. 2 in A, Op.12 No.2/5 in F, Op.24 "Spring"/6 in A, Op.30 No.1 Szymon Goldberg

Debussy: Suite Bergamesque/La Plus Que Lente/Images I Nos. 1 and 3/Images II Nos. 1 and 3/Reverie/Preludes Books 1 and 2/Children's Corner Suite/Estampes/Two Arabesques/L'Isle Joyeuse Walter Gieseking

Waking up this morning I felt I wanted to hear the "Spring" Sonata, and dug out this lovely disc from the excellent Lili Kraus set, I've long admired Szymon Goldberg, and these 1936 recordings are as good as any versions of these sonatas that I have, Lili Kraus was a marvellous artist too, it's very much a partnership of two equals. 
The Gieseking set gives us his pre-war recordings of Debussy, this is the first time I've heard them, and my goodness but they're impressive, the infinite variety of pianissimos he uses are truly remarkable, and I'd venture to say that the freshness and remarkable lightness of touch he brings where necessary have never been bettered, it is as though there were no hammers on the piano, really incredible. The transfers have been well done. I've wanted to hear these recordings for years ever since reading Harold Schonberg's excellent book "The Great Pianists", in which he states, re. Gieseking that "after the war he sounded almost like a different pianist." Well, I've known and loved the 1950s recordings of the Preludes for 30 years, but these really are even better, I'd heartily recommend this set to anyone who loves Debussy's piano music, essential I'd say.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Dame Janet Baker: The Great EMI Recordings - Disc 19*
*Felix Mendelssohn:*
- Auf Flügeln des Gesanges Op.34 No.2 - with Gerald Moore
- Elijah Op.70 Arias (Woe unto them who forsake Him & O Rest in the Lotd) - with Raphael Frühbeck de Burgos & the New Philharmonia
- Psalm 42 Op.42 - Richard Hickox & the City of London Sinfonia et al.
- Infelice Op.94 - Richard Hickox & the City of London Sinfonia et al.

A phenomenal collection of some of Mendelssohn's remarkable music for voice performed with beauty.


----------



## Easy Goer

Dutton Labs Vintage Beecham - Sir Thomas Beecham & The London Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## bharbeke

KBAQ, my local radio station, just finished their countdown of the Top 100 Most Wanted classical music pieces. There are still some on this list that I have never formally listened to, so I am aiming to fill in those gaps.

Outstanding:

Bach: Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring from BWV 147 (Josh Groban) (also decent was the London Conchord Ensemble's version)
Borodin: Polovtsian Dances from Prince Igor (Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra)

Okay:

Grofe: Grand Canyon Suite (William Stromberg, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra)
Bach: Sheep May Safely Graze from BWV 208 (Florian Uhlig, London Conchord Ensemble)

Utterly boring and left me mystified why people like them at all:

Albinoni (maybe Giazotto): Adagio in G Minor (Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic)
Satie: Gymnopedies (Anne Queffelec)


----------



## Guest




----------



## Wood

Pernet:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Poodle

I'm lisen to some Tchaikovsky, symphones 3-6


----------



## JACE

The great and mighty BEETHOVEN as performed by the great and mighty GILELS:










Piano Sonatas Nos. 21 "Waldstein," 26 "Les Adieux," and 23 "Appassionata" (DG)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Weston

Traverso said:


> J.S.Bach


Very good album. I may have heard slightly better Coffee and Peasant Cantata renditions, but this is the version I have.


----------



## deprofundis

Lady and gentelmens of this world of the talk classical realm i present you proudly whit honnor my lastest purchase ,a cd i order and waited for 4 month tatata!!! *Pierre de Manchicourt* on the prestigieous Brabant ensemble, woaw im thrill and droll like a pavlov dog... i swear to god even if your not supposed to.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Gombert, Magnificat 1 Primi Toni*

Tallis Scholars


----------



## Manxfeeder

deprofundis said:


> Lady and gentelmens of this world of the talk classical realm i present you proudly whit honnor my lastest purchase ,a cd i order and waited for 4 month tatata!!! *Pierre de Manchicourt* on the prestigieous Brabant ensemble, woaw im thrill and droll like a pavlov dog... i swear to god even if your not supposed to.


Hey, I have that one also. I'll have to put that on my queue.


----------



## JACE

Schubert: Quintet for Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello & Doublebass, D 667 "The Trout" / Christoph Eschenbach (p), Rudolf Koeckert (vn); Oscar Riedl (va); Josef Merz (vc); Georg Maximillian Hörtnagel (b); String Quartet, D 810 "Death and the Maiden" / Amadeus String Quartet (DG)


----------



## Weston

*Almost a third finished*

This evening I made the encouraging discovery I am approaching one third (30%) of the way through the random exploration of my classical collection, so in a couple more years I may get to start over. Of course I keep adding to it, but hopefully no more than an album a week. I'm deep listening faster than adding I hope -- an hour to an hour and a half every other night. Sometimes more on weekends

Again only two works tonight. I am pretty tired.

*Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 16 in A Minor, D. 845, Op. 42*
Lili Kraus, piano










I think Lili Kraus was mentioned a bit upthread.

Sometimes this sounds like Beethoven to me, sometimes like Brahms. I guess it really sounds like Schubert. It's finely performed here and the recording is fair as far as I can tell. I am not listening in headphones.

It sounds as though there may be very similar motivic phrases running through each of the four movements. I've always found musical acrobatics like this cool.

*Kodaly: Duo for Violin and Cello, Op. 7 *
Maria Kliegel cello / William Preucil, violin










Not bad for a duo. Usually I like chamber with a little piano thrown in for a mix of timbres for contrast, or at least a quartet, but with the occasional double-stop this duo comes across as fairly fleshed out.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: String quintets*
Alban Berg Quartet / Markus Wolf.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Hamoniae Sacrae - several very beautiful sacred works from the 17th century.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Suzuki's marvelous Buxtehude disc, played on 2 equally marvelous 17/18th century pipe organs!


----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> The great and mighty BEETHOVEN as performed by the great and mighty GILELS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piano Sonatas Nos. 21 "Waldstein," 26 "Les Adieux," and 23 "Appassionata" (DG)


Like dear Vaneyes almost always say: Essential .


----------



## jailhouse

bioluminescentsquid said:


> Suzuki's marvelous Buxtehude disc, played on 2 equally marvelous 17/18th century pipe organs!


listened to this yesterday, was fantastic.

np:








not really used to this style, but im starting to dig it more.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: Symphony No.3 "Scottish",
Overture "The Fair Melusine", "Trumpet Overture", Ruy Blas, Overture to Victor Hugo's play (LSO)


----------



## Pugg

​*Live at Lincoln Centre:
Dame Joan Sutherland/ Luciano Pavarotti/ Marilyn Horne. *


----------



## Pugg

​
*Hubertusmesse*
Bohemian, French and Austrian Hunting Music for Parforce Horns

anon.:Le Point du jour
Anjajd
Aria Sancti Huberti
Ruckkehr-Grosses Halali
Seven Austrian Fanfares

Anton, O:
Bei Ankuft der Herrschaft
Wenn die Jagd angeblasen wird
Jagd Abblasen

Cantin:
St. Hubert Mass

Kozeluch:
Fanfare
Wachtel-Fanfare
Stopp-Steh-Wild-in-Sicht-Fanfare

Rossini:
Le rendez-vous de chasse

Detmolder Hornisten, Michael Höltzel


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: Sleeping Beauty, Op. 66

L.S.O conducted by: André Previn.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Scriabin*: Poème-nocturne, op.61 • 2 Danses, op.73 •
Vers la flamme, op.72 • Fantaisie, op.28


----------



## rcstaats

Some contemporary Classical:


__
https://soundcloud.com/rich-staats%2Fsets


----------



## Pugg

​*Poulenc*: Piano concerto, for two pianos and Organ concerto.
Charles Dutoit conducting.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Morning Buxtehude/Sweelinck.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss*: Horn Concertos 1 & 2, Oboe Concerto, Duett-Concertino.

Ulf Hoelscher / Kempe.


----------



## Sonata

I listened to movement 1 of Mahler's third by itself yesterday. To me, I don't feel it "fits" the rest of symphony 3. It took me awhile to enjoy it at all, but I've found I like Gergiev's first movement better than the other versions I've heard (Simon Rattle and Maurice Abravanel). I'll listen to the rest of the symphony today or tomorrow, again, for me listening as a seperate piece than the first movement.


----------



## realdealblues

Sonata said:


> I listened to movement 1 of Mahler's third by itself yesterday. To me, I don't feel it "fits" the rest of symphony 3. It took me awhile to enjoy it at all, but I've found I like Gergiev's first movement better than the other versions I've heard (Simon Rattle and Maurice Abravanel). I'll listen to the rest of the symphony today or tomorrow, again, for me listening as a seperate piece than the first movement.


You should hear Bernstein's NY 1961 recording. Out of this world!


----------



## Pugg

*Gershwin*: Girl Crazy-Suite; Oh, Kay!-Overture; Funny Face-Ouvertüre; Let 'em Eat Cake-Ouvertüre; Overture & Wintergreen for President from "Of Thee I Sing"; 3 Preludes; Rhapsody Nr. 2 for piano & Orchestra .
Ralph Votapek, Boston Pops Orchestra, Arthur Fiedler


----------



## Vasks

_Bela goes on the record....player_

*Bartok - Divertimento for Strings (Farberman/Cambridge LP)
Bartok - Out of Doors (Lee/Nonesuch LP)
Bartok - Viola Concerto (Menuhin/Angel LP)*


----------



## Andolink

*Gerard Grisey*: _Les Espaces Acoustiques_









*Pelle Gudmundsen-Holmgreen*: _Mirror II_


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Jerry

Wow, I love this. Great sound quality, too, very 'present'.


----------



## George O

Frederick Delius (1862-1934)

Violin Sonata No. 2
-Max Rostal, violin
-Colin Horsley, piano

Cello Sonata
Caprice and Elegy
Serenade from _Hassan_
-Anthony Pini, cello
-Wilfried Parry, piano

on Westminster (NYC), from 1955
originally released on Argo

5 stars


----------



## Pugg

​
*Offenbach; La Périchole*

_Berganza/ Carreras / Bacquier._

Michel Plasson conducting.


----------



## Guest

Brendel spielt Mozart CD1


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Virgil Thomson De Profundis.*

This doesn't sound like typical Virgil Thomson, but it sounds nice.


----------



## uptempo

From wikipedia

"Bax's music paradoxically combines robustness and wistfulness. The composer and musicologist Anthony Payne considers that Bax's best works date from the period between 1910 and 1925: he instances The Garden of Fand, Tintagel, November Woods, the Second Piano Sonata, Viola Sonata, and first two symphonies."


----------



## Sonata

realdealblues said:


> You should hear Bernstein's NY 1961 recording. Out of this world!


Thanks for the recommendation! I'll be sure to put that on my "to listen to" list!

I saw there is a complete Bernstein set of his symphonies. Does he do justice to the rest also?


----------



## Vaneyes

*Brahms*: Piano Trios (rec.1988/9); Cello Sonatas (rec.1988).


----------



## Andolink

*L. van Beethoven*: _Cello Sonatas, Op. 5_


----------



## Gordontrek

The b-flat string quartet is quite folksy in places, and includes some guitar-like effects that are very interesting. Not my favorite Sibelius works but they're quite interesting.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Kivimees

I join starthrower and :tiphat: MacLeod:


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​*Poulenc*: *Piano concerto, for two pianos* and Organ concerto.
> Charles Dutoit conducting.


Re "Two Pianos", Freire/Argerich/OSM/Dutoit (2001) was a memorable concert for me. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

*Roussel* 2 (rec.1968); *Sibelius *7(rec.1955); *Hovhaness* 50 (rec.1992).


----------



## realdealblues

Sonata said:


> Thanks for the recommendation! I'll be sure to put that on my "to listen to" list!
> 
> I saw there is a complete Bernstein set of his symphonies. Does he do justice to the rest also?


In my opinion yes. He recorded one cycle for Sony and one cycle for DG. The earlier Sony one is my favorite. The only weak spot is the 5th. It's good, just not great (his DG recording was better), 1, 2, 6, 8 are great, 3, 4, 7 & 9 are perfect.

In his DG Cycle the first 2 Symphonies are tough to pick which is better. Better sound on DG but a little more excitement on Sony. The 3rd and 4th are better on Sony. 5th is better on DG. The 6th is a tie for me. 7 & 8 are better on Sony. The 9th's are pretty close but I give the Sony 9th the edge.

I wouldn't want to be without both, but if you could only have one I would pick the Sony one. His Sony recordings of 3, 4, 7 and 9 are all 10/10 for me with the others not too far behind. The 8th is perfect with just slightly imperfect sound. The 6th is perfect to me as well but I also really like the DG recording. I think you would really like it but in honestly I think you would like both of his cycles.


----------



## JACE

Sonata said:


> I listened to movement 1 of Mahler's third by itself yesterday. To me, I don't feel it "fits" the rest of symphony 3. It took me awhile to enjoy it at all, but I've found I like Gergiev's first movement better than the other versions I've heard (Simon Rattle and Maurice Abravanel). I'll listen to the rest of the symphony today or tomorrow, again, for me listening as a seperate piece than the first movement.


I found the M3 disjointed too -- until I heard Rafael Kubelik's recording with the Bavarian RSO.

I think Kubelik finds the "inner line" of this work better than any other conductor I've heard -- and that includes Bernstein and Horenstein.

As ever, YMMV.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Maybe my favorite suite/sonata by Weiss. Gonna learn it on guitar (in a-minor)


----------



## realdealblues

JACE said:


> I found the M3 disjointed too -- until I heard Rafael Kubelik's recording with the Bavarian RSO.
> 
> I think Kubelik finds the "inner line" of this work better than any other conductor I've heard -- and that includes Bernstein and Horenstein.
> 
> As ever, YMMV.


I never had a problem with Symphony 3. 8 was the only one that took me a few times to really understand and follow. But I will definitely agree Kubelik is indeed wonderful in this Symphony and well worth hearing by everyone who enjoys Mahler...but the Bernstein is still "The One" to me


----------



## JACE

realdealblues said:


> In my opinion yes. He recorded one cycle for Sony and one cycle for DG. The earlier Sony one is my favorite. The only weak spot is the 5th. It's good, just not great (his DG recording was better), 1, 2, 6, 8 are great, 3, 4, 7 & 9 are perfect.
> 
> In his DG Cycle the first 2 Symphonies are tough to pick which is better. Better sound on DG but a little more excitement on Sony. The 3rd and 4th are better on Sony. 5th is better on DG. The 6th is a tie for me. 7 & 8 are better on Sony. The 9th's are pretty close but I give the Sony 9th the edge.
> 
> I wouldn't want to be without both, but if you could only have one I would pick the Sony one. His Sony recordings of 3, 4, 7 and 9 are all 10/10 for me with the others not too far behind. The 8th is perfect with just slightly imperfect sound. The 6th is perfect to me as well but I also really like the DG recording. I think you would really like it but in honestly I think you would like both of his cycles.


My take?

Bernstein's Mahler isn't for everyone. But ALL Mahler fans owe it to themselves to hear his recordings -- at least once. 

My Bernstein/Mahler preferences break down like this:

M1 - DG
M2 - DG
M3 - Sony
M4 - neither
M5 - DG
M6 - DG
M7 - Sony
M8 - neither
M9 - DG [with the Royal Concertgebouw O, not the Berlin PO]


----------



## JACE

realdealblues said:


> I never had a problem with Symphony 3. 8 was the only one that took me a few times to really understand and follow. But I will definitely agree Kubelik is indeed wonderful in this Symphony and well worth hearing by everyone who enjoys Mahler...but the Bernstein is still "The One" to me


The Eighth was a tough nut to crack for me too. It's still the one that interests me the least.

I also agree that you can hardly go wrong with choosing Bernstein as your *"Mahler Guide."*


----------



## Sonata

JACE said:


> I found the M3 disjointed too -- until I heard Rafael Kubelik's recording with the Bavarian RSO.
> 
> I think Kubelik finds the "inner line" of this work better than any other conductor I've heard -- and that includes Bernstein and Horenstein.
> 
> As ever, YMMV.


Excellent, this is available to listen on Amazon Prime, so I'll give it a listen.


----------



## Jos

Dances for harp and string orchestra, Claude Debussy
Nicanor Zabaleta

DGG, 10" mono, 1959

Not as mellow as I expected from impressionist harp music


----------



## Sonata

Brahms Piano Quartets


----------



## realdealblues

*Giuseppe Verdi*

View attachment 89748


_La Traviata_

*Cheryl Studer 
Luciano Pavarotti
Juan Pons
James Levine/Metropolitan Opera Orchestra & Chorus

*I've been listening to a bunch of stuff but just haven't posted much of it lately. I'll post this one though since I don't break out the opera as much as I would like to these days.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sir Adrian Boult's 1975 studio recording of Elgar's Enigma Variations with the London Symphony Orchestra.*

I don't often listen to the piece as it has not been a particular favourite in the past. That isn't a reflection on the previous performances I have heard - more a change/development in my own tastes. I haven't previously enjoyed the piece as much as I am presently. I have been thoroughly won over.

Boult is phenomenal in this recording and so too are the LSO. It is the best recording I have heard - certainly my favourite.


----------



## pmsummer

ISABEL I, REINA DE CASTILLA
_Luces y Sombras en el tiempo de la primers gran Reina del Renacimiento_
*Canciero de Montecassino, El Cancionero de Colombina, Guillaume Dufay, Juan del Encina, Pedro de Escobar, Luys de Narvaez, Pedro de Tordesillas, Francisco de la Torre, Arabic-Andalusian Traditional, Sephardic Traditional, Turkish Traditional*
Hespèrion XXI
La Capella Reial de Catalunya
Pedro Esteva - percussion
Arianna Saval - soprano
Montserrat Figueras - soprano
Jordi Savall - director/concept/realization

_Alia Vox_


----------



## Vaneyes

*Bruckner*: Symphony 9, 1. Misterioso, w. BPO/HvK (rec.1966).


----------



## Guest

I listened to No.1-3 of this new set today. First-class playing and sound. It's _Gramophone's_ Chamber Music Recording of the Year.


----------



## jailhouse

np: Bach - German Organ Mass (Marie Claire Alain)

just ridiculous how good all his organ music was


----------



## pmsummer

jailhouse said:


> np: Bach - German Organ Mass (Marie Claire Alain)
> 
> just ridiculous how good all his organ music was


And her performances/interpretations!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Atrahasis

*Hildegard von Bingen - Canticles Of Ecstasy*


----------



## pmsummer

BECOME OCEAN
*John Luther Adams*
Seattle Symphony
Ludovic Morlot - conductor

_Cantaloupe Music_


----------



## KenOC

Listening to Beethoven's Op. 14 No. 1 Piano Sonata, as presented in a lecture from the piano by Andras Schiff. He relates various passages to other music including Bach, Mozart, Beethoven's own, Schubert, and Brahms. Fantastic stuff, and a great introduction to this less-heard sonata.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Decca and Deutsche Grammophon have put together a new box set being hailed as the "definitive" collection of Mozart's music (as if such were possible):



I have long tended to avoid even box sets of the "complete symphonies" or "complete sonatas/concertos" by a given composer before I have explored the work as recorded by a number of different performers. I would avoid such "complete works of..." box sets even more. Even the greatest composers, such as Mozart, have their share of less-than-brilliant works that one ends up slogging through in such collections.

Mozart's oeuvre, for example, includes a large number of early juvenile compositions written when the composer was still a child/teen. A good half of his oeuvre was composed before reaching full maturity (although there are some real gems among these earlier works), and there are many later compositions (dances, marches, waltzes, songs, etc...) that are minor works tossed off rapidly. Having said that, there remains something of a third to a full-half of his sizable output that is simply brilliant.

What makes box sets of Mozart such as this new one so inviting is the fact that he composed so many gems across such a vast range of musical forms or genre that it becomes almost impossible to pick up all of these works without amassing a collection almost equal in size to the above box set.

For example, while looking at other recordings of the "kegelstatt" trio with clarinet yesterday...










... I stumbled upon this recording with the great Gidon Kremer on violin...










This disc features a version of the "kegelstatt" scored by Mozart for violin, viola, and piano instead of violin, clarinet, and piano. It also includes two marvelous late duos for violin and viola that I have never heard before. Reading up a bit on these works, I found I shouldn't be surprised as they are recognized as being undeservedly neglected compositions ranking among the least well-known of Mozart's long mature works. I quite enjoyed the whole of this disc.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Brilliant theatric works of our dear Couperin!


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## ST4

I'm listening to it off the CD but I'm listening to this:


----------



## jailhouse

schnittke's status keeps rising in my mind with everything i hear by him

edit: lmao at the drumset during the Credo. said wtf out loud


----------



## JACE

*Bizet: Carmen Suites Nos. 1 & 2; L'Arlésienne Suites Nos. 1 & 2 / Stokowski, National PO (Columbia/Sony)*
Good, juicy fun.


----------



## Pugg

Rossini:
"The Barber of Seville" Overture (March 27, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"L'italiana in Algeri" Overture (April 10, 1960 New York, Manhattan Center),
"William Tell" Overture (December 2, 1963 New York, Manhattan Center),
"La gazza ladra" Overture (February 8, 1960 New York, St. George Hotel),
"Semiramide" Overture (September 28, 1960 New York, Manhattan Center),
"La scala de seta" Overture (January 15, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Suppe:
"Light Cavalry" Overture (October 26, 1967 New York, Philharmonic Hall,
"Dichter und Bauer" Overture (January 21, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## opus55

Waghalter: Violin Concerto in A Major, Op.15
_Irmina Trynkos,violin
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra | Alexander Walker_










Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 in E flat, Op.55
_Philharmonia Orchestra | Herbert von Karajan_


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## ldiat




----------



## JACE

More Stoki:










*Sibelius: Symphony No. 1; Swan of Tuonela / Stokowski, National PO (Columbia/Sony)*
Gorgeous.


----------



## Pugg

​*Gilse*: Piano Concerto 'Drei Tanzskizzen'
Variations on a Saint-Nicolas Song
Oliver Triendl (piano)

Netherlands Symphony Orchestra, David Porcelijn


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Violin Sonatas 
Sonatensatz (Scherzo from the F.A.E. sonata), WoO 2

_Augustin Dumay (violin) & Louis Lortie (piano)_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven: Symphony 9*
R.C.O Bernard Haitink.


----------



## helenora

Mozart Clarinet quintet and later will be flute quartets


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Beethoven: Symphony 9*
> R.C.O Bernard Haitink.


My favorite is the third movement , not finale...don't know why


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak: Rusalka, Op. 114*

Renée Fleming (Rusalka), Ben Heppner (Prince), Dolora Zajick (Jezibaba), Eva Urbanová (Foreign Princess), Franz Hawalta (Water Goblin)

Kühn Mixed Choir, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Charles Mackerras.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Kei Koito: Baroque Organ concertos - transcriptions from Vivaldi, Handel et. al.
Played on the Schnitger organ in the Groningen Aakerk


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Going bananas with Weiss these days  Waiting for a thick book with guitartranscriptions in the mail...


----------



## jim prideaux

Harnoncourt morning in these parts.......

conducting the Royal Concertgebouw, performing Dvorak's 9th Symphony......

with the Chamber Orchestra of Europe and performing Schumann's 3rd and 4th (1841 version).


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler; Symphony 1.*
Riccardo Muti conducting.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Pugg

​*R. Strauss* : Aus Italien & Macbeth.

Rudolf Kempe conducting.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Sonata

This is such a wonderful album! I love the choral backup to Dmitri and his rich dark baritone voice is marvelous.


----------



## Sonata

helenora said:


> My favorite is the third movement , not finale...don't know why


I agree...and I know why. I'm just not a fan of the choral segment of the symphony. I appreciate and respect that Beethoven set the stage for vocal symphonies. And I'm very grateful: I love Mahler!! So what he did in this symphony is a very important development. But it just doesn't work for me. I adore the rest of the symphony though


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak; Symphonies 7& 8*

L.S.O Antal Dorati.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Vasks

*Czerny - Ouverture characteristique et brilliante, Op. 54 (Tal & Groethuysen/Sony)
Litolff - Concerto Symphonique #5 (Donohoe/Hyperion)*


----------



## Pugg

​Cherubini: String Quintet in E minor

Onslow: String Quintet No. 6 in E minor, Op. 19
String Quintet No. 21 in G minor, Op. 51

Manuel van der Nahmer (1st violoncello)

Diogenes Quartett.
Such a beautiful disc.


----------



## Heliogabo

Starting this cold friday morning with a cup of coffee and...


----------



## Pugg

Pre Saturday tradition.







Rachmaninov : Symphony 1


----------



## JACE

Earlier:








*Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 3 / Stokowski, National PO (EMI)*
Stokowski at his swoony and voluptuous best. I wouldn't want to give up Ashkenazy & Jansons in this repertoire, but I love how Stoki brings his unique approach to this music.

Now, prompted by the LvB 9 posts above:








*Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 "Choral" / Karajan, Berlin PO (DG)*
A classic rendition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor*

_Beverly Sills, Carlo Bergonzi, Piero Cappuccilli, Justino Díaz_

Ambrosian Opera Chorus & London Symphony Orchestra, Thomas Schippers.


----------



## Andolink

*Franz Schmidt*: _Quintet in A major for Piano left-hand, Clarinet & String Trio_









*W. A. Mozart*: _Violin Concertos Nos. 3,4 and 5_


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Martinu, Symphony No. 5*

This must be Ancerl's 1955 recording of this piece. It's very energetic. I have a later recording from him, and it doesn't even sound like the same piece.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1960 - '82, 1963 - '71.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Arnold Bax* - Tintagel, on YouTube. A piece I find fascinating already because of its connection to the Arthurian legendarium: Tintagel is the castle where King Arthur was supposedly born. The first few seconds remind me of the final song from "LOTR: Return of the King". There is supposed to be a quote from Tristan und Isolde somewhere, but I've not yet been able to recognize it. All in all, it is quite interesting and atmospheric, I am definitely going to give it more time.


----------



## bharbeke

Good recordings heard recently:

Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto RV 425 (Avi Avital, Venice Baroque Orchestra)
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks (Tasmanian Symphony Orchestra)

Avi Avital is a stellar mandolinist as heard in the concerto above. Does anyone have recommendations for other pieces I should check out from him?


----------



## deprofundis

adieu mon esperance Jacob clément


----------



## Guest

Festive Music from Europe and America


----------



## deprofundis

vos mépris chaque jour by Michel Lambert , im so sad you dont know...


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Chopin: Waltzes 1-14/Sonata No.3 in B Minor, Op.58 Witold Malcuzynski

Having enjoyed my old Columbia LP of Malcuzynski playing the Chopin 2nd Piano Concerto a few weeks ago, I thought I'd order this bargain box (eight CDs for £13!), this is the first CD from it, and it does not disappoint, the Waltzes are played most charmingly, beautifully phrased and very fiery when necessary, and the 3rd Sonata has great strength and clarity, a most enjoyable start to the set.


----------



## JACE

*Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 12, Op. 127 & 16, Op. 135 / Quartetto Italiano (Philips)*


----------



## Guest

John Adams' response to the epidemic global abuse of women--basically a wildly virtuosic violin concerto-symphony. Brilliantly played and recorded.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun, Nocturnes.*

Clarity and without indulgence.


----------



## pmsummer

AGUAS DA AMAZONIA
_Ballet Score_
*Philip Glass*
Uakti
_
Point_


----------



## pmsummer

Brain freeze.

Please ignore.


----------



## Flamme

http://www.accuradio.com/classical/?name=Period:%2020th%20Century&b0=Classical


----------



## Dalron

https://dti2b9sshqmb0.cloudfront.net/assets/products/368438/large/368438.jpg


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Richard8655

Jordi Savall goes Orient.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Mennin, Symphony No. 7.

Jean Martinon and the CSO.

Someone suggested this as spooky music for Halloween. It is kind of dark.


----------



## Weston

Andolink said:


> *Gerard Grisey*: _Les Espaces Acoustiques_
> 
> View attachment 89743


Without a doubt the greatest bargain Ive ever come across -- though it's more reasonably priced now I think, and worth even more.


----------



## nightscape

*Bach* - Mass in B minor (Herreweghe/Collegium Vocale)










*Myaskovsky* - Symphony No. 16 (Svetlanov/Russian Federation Academic)










*Brahms* - Ein Deutsches Requiem (Blomstedt/San Francisco)










*Strauss, R* - Elektra (Solti/Vienna/Nilsson)


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Gesualdo's Madrigals!

Also auditioning this CD:


----------



## Pugg

For the Saturday symphony tradition:


Rachmaninov; Symphony 1


----------



## Pugg

Staying with Rachmaninov ;

​
Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Alexander Vedernikov

Morceaux de Fantaisie, Op. 3
Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14
Sabine Devieilhe (soprano)

Pieces (2) in A major for piano 6 hands - Waltz & Romance
Aleksandar Madžar (piano) & Alexander Melnikov (piano)

*Alexandre Tharaud* (piano)


----------



## Pugg

Saturday morning music:
​
Cherubini: Requiem
Riccardo Muti conducting.


----------



## Haydn man

An early start for this Saturday


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin: Daniil Trifonov.*

Splendid playing.


----------



## Guest

No. 4 and 5.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

This gem.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Shostakovich*: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F major, Op. 102
Dmitri Shostakovich Jr (piano)
Maxim Shostakovich.

Chamber Symphony No. 5 for Strings in A flat major, Op. 118a (orch.Barshai)
Yuli Turovsky

I Musici de Montreal


----------



## SiegendesLicht

bioluminescentsquid said:


> This gem.


It is surely a gem, but also the most morbid cover I've seen on a classical CD.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Mahler* - Symphony No.2 "Die Auferstehung", performed by Raphael Kubelik and the Bavarian Radio Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict*

Yvonne Minton (Béatrice), Plácido Domingo (Bénédict), Ileana Cotrubas (Héro), Nadine Denize (Ursule), Roger Soyer (Claudio), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Somarone), John Macurdy (Don Pedro), Genevieve Page (narrator)

Orchestre de Paris, Choeur de l'Orchestre de Paris, Daniel Barenboim.


----------



## Haydn man

First listen to this from the Decca Analogue box set
Glorious playing from orchestra and soloist. More lyrical and a bit less driven than the Ashkenazy/Concertgebouw version I am more familiar with.
Sound good too


----------



## Biwa

Max Reger: 8 geistliche Gesänge, Op. 138
Anton Bruckner: Christus factus est; Ave Maria
Johannes Brahms: Fest- und Gedenksprüche, Op. 109
Arnold Schoenberg: Friede auf Erden, Op. 13

Opus Vocale
Volker Hedtfeld (director)


----------



## Biwa

Bedrich Smetana: Má Vlast

Piano Duo Trenkner / Speidel


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Piano Trios 
(disc 1)
_Trio Fontenay_


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> It is surely a gem, but also the most morbid cover I've seen on a classical CD.


Matthias Grünewald


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Nikolaj Roslavets! Never, ever heard of before, but mentioned in an old thread here.


----------



## Biwa

Vincent Lübeck: Complete Organ Works

Friedhelm Flamme (organ)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert; Octet*.
Gidon Kremer and friends.


----------



## Barbebleu

Just finished listening to this last night. Wonderful stuff but the real revelation for me was the James Macmillan. Not a composer I was overly familiar with but the music on this album was a delight. I may have to listen to more. He is a fellow countryman after all.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin:*
Piano Sonata No. 2"
Piano Sonata No. 3


----------



## Flamme

http://www.accuradio.com/classical/?name=Classical Dark & Spooky&b0=Classical








Luv the name of this channel.


----------



## Vasks

*Meyerbeer - Overture to "L'Africaine" (Ang/Naxos)
Fanny Mendelssohn - Notturno (Rothenberger/Arabesque)
R. Schumann - Five Lieder, Op. 40 (Bluth/Naxos)
Raff - Symphony #2 (Schneider/Marco Polo)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ned Rorem, Pilgrims. Rachmaninoff, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Pugg said:


> *Brahms*: Piano Trios
> (disc 1)
> _Trio Fontenay_


Do you have any opinions about this set? I have that in my CD stack, but I like the B major trio so much, I never get around to hearing anything past it. I don't know if it's the performance on the CDs or my own innate laziness.


----------



## pmsummer

AVE MARIS STELLA
_Missa 'Ave Maris Stella', Marian Motets_
*Josquin Desprez*
Weser-Renaissance Bremen
Manfred Cordes - director
_
CPO / Radio Bremen_


----------



## Biwa

Felix Mendelssohn:

Die Erste Walpurgisnacht
Ruy Blas
Die Schöne Melusine
Hebriden (overtures)

Birgit Remmert (alto)
Jörg Dürmüller (tenor)
Ruben Drole (bass)
Reinhard Mayr (bass)
Zürcher Sing-Akademie
Musikkollegium Winterthur
Douglas Boyd (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms:*

String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51 No. 1
Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34

Akiko Yamamoto (piano)

_Quatuor Ebène_


----------



## Andolink

*Hector Parra*: _Stress Tensor_ (2009)for flute, clarinet, piano and string trio










*Friedrich Cerha*: _Percussion Concerto_
Martin Grubinger, percussion
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra/Peter Eötvös


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Piano Trio No. 2*

Trio Fontenay and the Beaux Arts Trio.

I've been struggling with the Trio Fontenay's recording. I don't know what it is about the Beaux Arts Trio, but at least to my ears, they are able to make everything they touch interesting.


----------



## Weston

My flaky service provider decided to kick me off line right about the time I tried to post last night's deep listening session. As I did not save the text I'll try to reconstruct it.

*Sibelius: Suite Caracteristique Op. 100*
Tapio Tuomela / Folkwang Kammerorchester Essen









The image I found was too large and wouldn't let me link to it, but you're not missing much anyway.

Sorry, but after a night's sleep I remember nothing at all about this piece other than it seemed pleasant enough at the time.

*BARTOK: Concerto for Orchestra*
Leonard Bernstein / New York Philharmonic










This is another composition making me wonder which part is the orchestra and which is the orchestra. Sadly this one didn't stick in my head much either save that it is played with passion as is to be expected from Bernstein.

*Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, op. 18*
Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano / unspecified orchestra










Of course I pretty much know this one. Few do it better than Ashkenazy with just the right amount of dynamics and tasteful dramatic pauses without becoming maudlin or corny. He has nothing to be embarrassed about as the cover might lead us to believe. The recording could benefit from a modern remastering but that's scarcely complaint worthy. It's always a joy to "come home" to such a familiar piece after years of roaming far afield.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Janacek: Jenufa*

Elisabeth Söderström (Jenufa), Wieslav Ochman (Laca), Eva Randová (Kostelnicka), Petr Dvorsky (Steva), Lucia Popp (Karolka), Marie Mrázová (Stařenka Buryjovka), Václav Zitek (Mill Foreman), Dalibor Jedlicka (Mayor), Ivana Mixová (Mayor's Wife), Vera Soukupová (Herdswoman), Jindra Pokorná (Barena), Jana Jonásová (Jano)

Wiener Philharmoniker & Wiener Staatsopernchor, Sir Charles Mackerras.

Recorded: Sofiensaal, Vienna, April 1982


----------



## pmsummer

KINGDOM OF HEAVEN
*Heinrich Laufenberg*
_and his contemporaries_
Ensemble Dragma
Agnieszka Budzińska-Bennett - voice, harp
Jane Achtman - vielle
Marc Lewon - voice, lute, vielle, direction
Elizabeth Rumsey - vielle
Hanna Marti - voice
_
RAMÉE - Outhere_


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Leonhardt playing Froberger in the 50's (on the 1640 "Ahaus" Ruckers, before its last restoration which supposedly went awry). I never fail to be surprised by the inventiveness of Leonhardt's early playing!


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony. Rachmaninov Symphony No. 1 Previn/LSO. Excellent performance as is The Isle of the Dead which I also listened to. The LSO sounds fantastic. This whole set is very recommended.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

A sundry collection of Byrd's beautiful and intimate organ works, played on a tiny but formidable-sounding 1521 organ in Oosthuizen, the Netherlands. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Bastian

Enescu - Orchestral Suite No.1


----------



## starthrower




----------



## George O

Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827): Quartet No. 15 in A Minor, op 132

Budapest String Quartet:
Joseph Roisman, first violin
Jac Gorodetzky, second violin
Boris Kroyt, viola
Mischa Schneider, cello

on Columbia (NYC), from 1952

5 stars


----------



## Guest

Before I listen to the last cd with Sacred Cantatas I like to ask you to listen to the two videos.

I favor the Harnoncourt/Leonhardt and I like to illustate this with the cantate "Gott is unsere Zuversicht".
Suzuki is good but I miss something wich is present in the cantate directed by Gustav Leonhardt.
I hope you will give it your attention.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Atrahasis

Geirr Tveitt - Symphony No. 1 'Christmas'


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Not classical, but a beautiful song


----------



## Atrahasis

*Geirr Tveitt: Prillar; Sun God Symphony*


----------



## Sonata

Listening to a couple of wonderful male singers:

Dietrich Fisher-Dieskau was more a "historic name" for me than an artist whom I felt any connection to for a long while even though I have and enoy some of his work. I'm really growing to appreciate him more today listening to some of his Brahms lieder, Sechs Gesange and Lieder und Romanzen










And of course, Jonas Kaufmann


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak 6th and 8th Symphonies performed by Chung and the VPO.......'majestic' might be one word, the slow movement of the 6th has never sounded more convincing.....


----------



## DavidA

Tchaikovsky Symphony 4 

LSO / Szell


----------



## Guest

Rachmaninov Symphony No.1


----------



## KenOC

Bach Clavier Concerti, Pierre Hantai with Le Concert Francais. These are played one instrument per part with very good effect. Vigorous and stylish readings, well-recorded.


----------



## Guest

Wonderful playing and sound.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Early works of Bach along with those of his contemporaries


----------



## Heliogabo

*Mozart & Weber Clarinet Quintets*
Eduard Brunner/Hagen Quartett

I´ve never heard Brunner before, but as I like lot Hagen Quartett rendition of Mozart´s string quartets I wanted to hear they clarinet quintet recording. It´s a true lovely performance and in very good and clean sound. 
I´m loving this recording of this two classic quintets.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Liszt: Sonata in B Minor
Brahms: Seven Fantasias, Op.116/Piano Pieces, Op.118 Nos. 2 and 5/Scherzo, Op.4
Beethoven: 32 Variations in C Minor, WoO 80/Rondo a Capriccio, Op.129
Schumann: Vogel Als Prophet, Op.82 No.7
Chopin: Nocturnes, Op.9 No.2 and Op.27 No.2/Ballade No.3 in A-flat, Op.47/Berceuse, Op.57 Julius Katchen

This two CD set is of broadcasts recorded for RIAS Berlin in 1962 and 1964 respectively. The sound quality is good (better in the 1962 recital, and the piano is in tune on that one!!) and the playing is superb. This is one of the fastest and most dramatic performances of the Liszt Sonata that I've ever heard. The Brahms is excellent, as you'd expect, and the Scherzo is very exciting, more so even than on his Decca recording. The piece that really bowled me over though was the Beethoven Variations, this is, quite simply, one of the greatest performances of this work that I've ever heard, it's a piece I'm very fond of and I'm tempted to say that I've never heard it played better, it alone would be worth the modest cost of this set, but with all the other treasures on it (and I must add how beautifully he plays the Nocturne, Op.27 No.2) it makes a thoroughly recommendable set, a worthy appendix to Katchen's magnificent Decca recordings (and these are the only available performances of the Liszt Sonata and the Beethoven Variations), very highly recommended.


----------



## Dalron

Buffy The Vampire Slayer Original Score TV Soundtrack CD Composer: Christophe Beck

Very interesting album I first came across on ABC Australia's Classic FM radio station.


----------



## Andolink

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, Piano Trio No. 2*
> 
> Trio Fontenay and the Beaux Arts Trio.
> 
> I've been struggling with the Trio Fontenay's recording. I don't know what it is about the Beaux Arts Trio, but at least to my ears, they are able to make everything they touch interesting.


You might try Trio Wanderer if you're looking for an interesting alternative to the Beaux Arts. They're extremely good IMO.


----------



## JACE

After downloading them last night, I've been listening to *Bruce Hungerford's recordings of LvB's piano sonatas* today:

















Hungerford recorded 22 of LvB's 32 sonatas; 20 of the 22 are included in the two sets.

*Bigger Beethoven* 
******************************************
Piano Sonata No. 1 in F Minor, Op. 2, No. 1
Piano Sonata No. 2 in A Major, Op. 2, No. 2
Piano Sonata No. 4 in E-flat Major, Op. 7
Piano Sonata No. 5 in C Minor, Op. 10, No. 1
Piano Sonata No. 6 in F Major, Op. 10, No. 2
Piano Sonata No. 7 in D major, Op. 10, No. 3
Piano Sonata No. 13 in E-flat Major, Op. 27, No. 1
Piano Sonata No. 14 in C-sharp Minor ("Moonlight"), Op. 27, No. 2
Piano Sonata No. 32 in C Minor, Op. 111

*Big Beethoven* 
******************************************
Piano Sonata No. 8 in C Minor, Op. 13 ('Pathétique')
Piano Sonata No. 9 in E Major, Op. 14, No. 1
Piano Sonata No. 10 in G Major, Op. 14, No. 2
Piano Sonata No. 12 in A-flat Major, Op.26 ('Funeral March')
Piano Sonata No. 13 in E-flat Major, Op. 27, No. 1
Piano Sonata No. 14 in C# Minor, Op. 27, No.2 ('Moonlight')
Piano Sonata No. 17 in D Minor, Op. 31, No. 2 ('Tempest')
Piano Sonata No. 18 in E-flat Major, Op. 31, No. 3 ('The Hunt')
Piano Sonata No. 21 in C Major, Op. 53 ('Waldstein')
Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp Major, Op.78 ('For Therese')
Piano Sonata No. 25 in G Major, Op. 79 ('Cuckoo')
Piano Sonata No. 30 in E Major, Op. 109
Piano Sonata No. 31 in A-flat Major, Op. 110
Piano Sonata No. 32 in C Minor, Op. 111

I'd been meaning to explore more of Hungerford's Beethoven recordings. When I found these two sets on amazon.com for only *99 cents (!) each*, I took the plunge. Of course, there are many other recordings in these sets too -- but I'm most excited about listening to Hungerford.


----------



## KenOC

JACE said:


> After downloading them last night, I've been listening to *Bruce Hungerford's recordings of LvB's piano sonatas* today:


Yes, a bit of a bargain there! Also check out the excellent set of Beethoven's late quartets by the Yale Quartet in the first box...


----------



## senza sordino

I started my day with some Mozart: String Quartets 17&19, Hunt and Dissonance 
View attachment 89822


Then Mendelssohn Symphonies 4&1. 
View attachment 89823


Ades Concentric Paths, which is a terrific piece, and Sibelius Violin Concerto. Fillers: Sibelius Three Humoresques 
View attachment 89824


Bartok Contrasts, Khatchaturian and Milhaud Trios for clarinet, violin and piano, Stravinsky L'Histoire du Soldat, a very fine disk
View attachment 89825


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

The moving, delicate and ravishing suites of Dieupart (and the inspiration behind Bach's English suites).


----------



## Rhinotop

Sergei Taneyev: Symphony No. 2
A great discovery!


----------



## pmsummer

bioluminescentsquid said:


> A sundry collection of Byrd's beautiful and intimate organ works, played on a tiny but formidable-sounding 1521 organ in Oosthuizen, the Netherlands. :tiphat:


Like I need another CD.

I do.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*; Overtures.
Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: Piano concertos 1-4
Géza Anda.


----------



## JACE

More music from the *Big Beethoven Box*:

















*Sonatas for Cello & Piano*, performed by *Antonio Janigro* and *Jörg Demus*

Beautiful!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Romberg*, 
Cello Concerto No. 1, Op. 2 in B flat major
Cello Concerto No. 5, Op. 30 in F sharp minor

Davit Melkonyan (cello)

Koelner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens


----------



## Pugg

*Bruckner*: Symphony No.9

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Pugg

​*Stamitz: Four Symphonies*

L'arte del mondo, Werner Ehrhardt


----------



## Pugg

​
Various composers: Airs et duos d'opérette

Arias and Duets from operettas.

Baugé, André * Vallin, Ninon * Revoil, Fanély * Laydeker. et all


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Continuing with Mahler's symphonies - No 8 today, performed by Raphael Kubelik and the Orchestra of the Bavarian Radio. Absolutely epic!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn:*
Cello Concerto in D Hob. VIIb. 4
(formerly attributed to Haydn)

Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1
Cello Concerto No. 2 in D major, Hob. VIIb:2 (Op. 101)

_Gautier Capuçon _(cello)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Daniel Harding


----------



## Biwa

Robert Schumann:

Fantasiestuck, Op. 73
Abendlied
5 Stucke in Volkston op.102
Herzelied
Widmung
3 Romanze, Op. 94
Sangers Trost
Zweilicht
Adagio & Allegro, Op. 70
Mondnacht

Guido Schiefen (cello)
Markus Kreul (piano)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Traverso said:


> I favor the Harnoncourt/Leonhardt and I like to illustate this with the cantate "Gott is unsere Zuversicht".
> Suzuki is good but I miss something wich is present in the cantate directed by Gustav Leonhardt.


I have that same problem with Suzuki in general. As you said, they are very good, but something is missing. But around these parts, I think I'm in the extreme minority.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Violin Concerto*


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> I have that same problem with Suzuki in general. As you said, they are very good, but something is missing. But around these parts, I think I'm in the extreme minority.


I do not like to things stir up but I once read that the Suzuki recordings are a tofu Bach.The recordings are very fine but I prefere a recording wich is more intimite wich make it easier to follow,the bassoon,you remember? When you listen to Suzuki there is a bassoon in the distance and gone is the effect wich is so wonderful in the other recording .The Bach cantatas may never be approached as a musical bonbon.


----------



## Guest

Ockeghem


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Piano Pieces, Op.76, 118 & 119

Julius Katchen.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Trio No. 3*

Trio Fontenay. I'm in another dithering situation between keeping this or switching to the Trio Wanderer.


----------



## Vasks

*Salieri - Overture to "Il mondo alla rovescia" (Fey/Hannsler)
F. J. Haydn - String Quartet #79 (Kodaly/Naxos)
W. A. Mozart - Serenade [aka Cassation], K. 100 (Marriner/Philips)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*R. Strauss.*
Burleske, Parergon zur Sinfonia Domestica, Panathenaenzug.


----------



## Guest

Richard Strauss Eine Alpensinfonie,Op.64


----------



## JACE

For this week's Saturday Symphony:










*Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 1 / Mariss Jansons, St. Petersburg PO*
Terrific music and performance.


----------



## Jerry

George Crumb.
It had to happen.

I don't do the weird vocals in the first piece on this album, but starting from track 5 this is great fun.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Diepenbrock:
*
Overture 'De Vogels'
Elektra - symphonic suite
Marsyas concert suite

Bamberger Symphoniker, Antony Hermus


----------



## Jos

I stopped buying records (temporarily, but don't tell my wife) except ofcourse for the wonderful Turnabout/Vox issues. This is a 1957 Vox, mono American pressing, with some nice "iron repertoire" , Beethovens 5th and Mozart's 41th symphony aka "jupiter".

The cover is a complete trainwreck, Very bad ---, if I would have to grade it, but the record is surprisingly good. When I cleaned it I found out that this one is mastered by the recently deceased Rudy van Gelder. The scribbled initials in the deadwax won't make me retire early (too bad this isn't a jazz album) but it's a nice surprise. No credits to RVG on the cover.
Nice to hear the Jupiter again on a lazy sunday. It was my first exposure to classical music as a child as it was in my parents collection.


----------



## JACE

More *Rachmaninov*:










*Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 3 / Tamás Vásáry, Yuri Ahronovitch, LSO (DG)*
Other performances may be more fiery, but Vásáry & Ahronovitch find more poetry in these works than than any other recordings I've heard.


----------



## Guest

Mozart piano concerto No.9,k271 - 20 ,K466 - concert rondo K386


----------



## Andolink

*Arnold Schoenberg*: _String Quartet No. 2_
Susan Narucki, soprano
Schoenberg Quartet










*Jean-Joseph Cassanéa de Mondonville*: _Dominus Regnavit_










*Enno Poppe*: _Knochen_, for ensemble (1999/2001)
Klangforum Wien/Stefan Asbury


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet: Manon*

_Renée Fleming (Manon), Marcelo Alvarez (Le Chevalier Des Grieux)_, Jean-Luc Chaignaud (Lescaut), Alain Vernhes (Le Comte Des Grieux), Michel Sénéchal (Guillot)

Jesus Lopez-Cobos (conductor)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I' m presently watching the documentary -_ A.C.B. A Portrait of One of the Century's Greatest Musicians Sir Adrian Boult C.H. (1889-1983)._

It is the second disc in the ICA Classics release of Elgar's _The Dream of Gerontius_. Really interesting.

The first disc will be enjoyed later this evening.


----------



## Badinerie

Been a while since I clocked on here but today BBC radio three have exelled themselves...

"The halfway point of BBC Radio 3's 70th anniversary celebrations is marked by a unique event in the history of the station: a non-stop river of music that will flow for an uninterrupted 12 hours."

The River of Music started 9.am this morning No talk, no news, No ads of course just a stunning selection of music. incredible !
Ive been in seventh heaven all day!

Edited to note.. Peter Maxwell Davies....Mavis in las Vagas, Ron Grainer Doctor who theme! Fantastic!


----------



## deprofundis

hello i wake up whit back pain i had this yesterday im 39 but it felt like i was 90 yrs, but this is futille so what am i lisening
the great* Pierre de Manchicourt*t performed by Brabant ensemble, lead by mister Stephen rice, the cd is good but not as good as the huelgas ensemble conducted by mister Paul van Nevel.To be fair whit mister Van Nevel, his rendition of Manchicourt is greater a bit than Brabant ensemble.But keep in mind i love the Brabant ensemble.


----------



## Heliogabo

JACE said:


> More *Rachmaninov*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 3 / Tamás Vásáry, Yuri Ahronovitch, LSO (DG)*
> Other performances may be more fiery, but Vásáry & Ahronovitch find more poetry in these works than than any other recordings I've heard.


Because #2 is my wife´s favorite concert, I was searching for the "perfect recording" for a while. I don´t know about her, but when I reached this, I knew that I had found it.


----------



## Heliogabo

Simply beautiful, I´ve heard some other recordings but this remains my choice.


----------



## Atrahasis

Beethoven - Coriolan Overture Op. 62


----------



## geralmar

DavidA said:


> Tchaikovsky Symphony 4
> 
> LSO / Szell


Szell refused Decca permission to release this recording while he was alive. He believed it deficient for some unspecified reason. Decca issued the recording in 1972. Szell died in 1970.


----------



## Haydn man

For my Sunday evening listening


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

secular cantatas


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brian, Symphony No. 11*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sir Edward Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius Op.38
Sir Adrian Boult & the London Philharmonic Orchestra/Choir 
Janet Baker, Peter Pears & John Shirley-Quirk*

After watching the documentary earlier, I am now watching the main feature. I am not usually a fan of Peter Pears - his voice being an acquired taste - but here I don't have any issues with it.

Everyone from the Choir to the Soloists via the Orchestra and Boult are performing wonderfully. The range of shots around the Canterbury Cathedral are also interesting and the picture & sound quality match the grandeur of the setting. Given that the footage dates from 1968, the quality is superb.

This is a DVD to treasure. ICA Classics have excelled themselves with this release.


----------



## Guest

Bach suite No.1 and No.2


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Goldberg Variations (Gould, 1981); Vivaldi: 11 Concertos (Bylsma); Scarlatti: Sonatas (Schiff)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 3*

Leonard Bernstein and the NYP.


----------



## Barbebleu

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Sir Edward Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius Op.38
> Sir Adrian Boult & the London Philharmonic Orchestra/Choir
> Janet Baker, Peter Pears & John Shirley-Quirk*
> 
> After watching the documentary earlier, I am now watching the main feature. I am not usually a fan of Peter Pears - his voice being an acquired taste - but here I don't have any issues with it.
> 
> Everyone from the Choir to the Soloists via the Orchestra and Boult are performing wonderfully. The range of shots around the Canterbury Cathedral are also interesting and the picture & sound quality match the grandeur of the setting. Given that the footage dates from 1968, the quality is superb.
> 
> This is a DVD to treasure. ICA Classics have excelled themselves with this release.


This is my one and only version of this masterpiece. The only other one I would consider is the Philip Langridge one on DVD.


----------



## Vaneyes

A belated Saturday Symphony listen. Recorded 1998.


----------



## Biwa

"Opera Breve"

A lovely recital of famous opera arias performed on violin and piano. Superb recording.

Manuel de Falla (1876-1946): Spanish Dance from la Vida Breve - Arr. Fritz Kreisler
Piotr Tchaikovsky (1840-1893): Lensky's Aria from Eugen Onegin - Arr. Leopold Auer
Gaetano Donizetti (1797-1848): Una Furtiva Lagrima from l'Elisir d'Amore - Arr. Philippe Quint
Christoph Willibald Gluck (1714-1787): Melodie from Orphée et Eurydice - Arr. Fritz Kreisler
Gioacchino Rossini (1792-1868): Paraphrase on Largo al factotum from Il barbiere di Siviglia - Arr. Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco
Richard Strauss (1864-1949): Morgen, Op. 27/4 - Arr. Mischa Maisky
George Gershwin (1898-1937): Porgy and Bess Suite - Arr. Jascha Heifetz	
Camille Saint Saëns (1835-1921): Cantabile from Samson et Dalila
Engelbert Humperdink (1854-1921): Evening Prayer from Hänsel und Gretel - Arr. Philippe Quint
Joseph Joachim Raff (1822-1882): Cavatina Op 85, N. 3

Philippe Quint, violin
Lily Maisky, piano


----------



## Vaneyes

geralmar said:


> Szell refused Decca permission to release this recording while he was alive. He believed it deficient for some unspecified reason. Decca issued the recording in 1972. Szell died in 1970.


Some Amazon reviewers (link below) have retold tales of what happened with that Tchaikovsky 4 (recorded Sept. 19/21, 1962 at Walthamstow Assembly Hall, London). From which one may piece some semblance of the truth. 

https://www.amazon.com/Tchaikovsky-Symphony-Romeo-Juliet-overture/dp/B00002DDOD


----------



## deprofundis

*Willaert* tonight follow by* Cypriano de Rore*, great choice hein?, both of them quite orthodox and conservative not that mutch dissonance , they follow rules, but there good, i have two cd of Willaert and one cd of Cypriano de Rore, those distinguished gentelmens respectively of there era, polyphony masters to cheerish, sacred holy light of flemish music, not the best composer but defenetly not the worst quite amazing i might add.

i love Flanders and flemish specie :tiphat:


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## bioluminescentsquid

pmsummer said:


> Like I need another CD.
> 
> I do.


Well, this is definitely one that I'm going to get soon! I love the sound of old organs.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt: Bertrand Chamayou*

Années de pèlerinage, 1ère année, Suisse (9 pieces), S. 160
Années de pèlerinage, 2ème année, Italie (7 pieces), S. 161


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> A belated Saturday Symphony listen. Recorded 1998.


You know the saying..... better late then never.


----------



## JACE

Brahms: Violin Concerto; Stravinsky: Violin Concerto / Hahn, Marriner, ASMF (Sony)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms* : Symphony's 
disc 1

L.S.O / Kertesz


----------



## senza sordino

What a nice disk to wake up to on a Sunday. Dowland, Elgar Elegy, introduction and allegro, Serenade for strings, Bridge Lament, Parry An English Suite, Lady Radnor's Suite
View attachment 89867


Bridge Piano Trios nos 1&2, and miniatures for piano trio. The second trio is magnificent 
View attachment 89868


RVW Symphony no 6 (what a dark and stormy first movement) fantasia on a theme by Thomas Tallis, The Lark Ascending (Tasmin Little), Fantasia on Greensleeves, The Wasps Overture (disk 4)
View attachment 89869


Britten String Quartets (love this disk, it's got to be a desert island disk for me)
View attachment 89870


Elgar violin concerto. This is a cracking performance. I listened on Spotify. It's not my favourite violin concerto, a bit bloated and long, especially the finale. But Tasmin Little holds it together, terrific. A new respect for this piece.
View attachment 89871


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert : Piano Trios *

Jean-Philippe Collard / Augustin Dumay / Frédéric Lodéon


----------



## Pugg

​
*Jonas Kaufmann; The Verdi Album.*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
*
André Previn


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach secular cantatas


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Vestards Šimkus


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach secular cantatas


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann *- Piano Concerto
Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Violin Concerto Huberman / VPO / Szell

Note that Guberman takes the first movement quite quickly - a true Allegro ma non troppo

Recording poor (1934) but violin playing is serene


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner; Overtures.*
Antal Dorati conducting: L.S.O


----------



## Vasks

*Taneyev - Overture on a Russian Theme (sanderling/Naxos)
Lyapunov - Piano Concerto #1 (Tsintsabadze/Naxos)*


----------



## Atrahasis

Beethoven- Creatures of the Prometheus


----------



## Pugg

*Dvorák: *Slavonic Dances Op.46 & Op.72
Antal Dorati conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Mass, Hob. XXII: 5 in C major 'Cäcilienmesse'

Missa Cellensis

Lucia Popp (soprano), Doris Soffel (contralto), Hors Laubenthal (tenor) & Kurt Moll (bass)

Bavarian State Symphony Orchestra & Choir, Rafael Kubelik


----------



## Barbebleu

Klemperer conducting Act 1 of Walkure with Helga Dernesch, William Cochran and Hans Sotin. Excellent stuff. Why was William Cochran not on more Wagner recordings. He is a very fine Siegmund indeed and I would have been happy to hear a lot more of him. He seems extremely poorly represented on record compared to some of the ones that seemed to be on every other recording you ever heard.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1993, 2006/7.


----------



## JACE

Two different versions of *Brahms' 8 Klavierstücke, Op.76*:

















Alexeev is rhapsodic, romantic; Goode is stern, almost severe. Both are tremendous.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## JACE

More LvB piano sonatas from the _Bigger Beethoven Box_ as performed by Bruce Hungerford.

Right now, I'm listening to Sonata No. 30 in E major, Op. 109.

This is what the original Vanguard LP cover looked like:


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Vol. 5 - Toccatas, preludes & Fugues, played on the Scherer/Fritzche/Schnitger organ in St.Jacobi's Hamburg

Just needed to find an excuse to listen to 565 :lol:


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## PlaySalieri

At 52 I thought it was about time I listened to Bach's St Matthew Passion. I listened to the first 2 sides of a 4 LP set (Klemperer, Schwarzkopf, Ludwig etc) - and my was I impressed. Cant wait to hear the rest and then listen again.

I also listened to Mozart's requiem from the brilliant classics complete Mozart - great performance and that set continues to surprise me.


----------



## Merl

Yeah, I know it's Beethoven again but it's been a very stressful fortnight and I do really rate this set. Thoroughly enjoyed the 4th an 6th today.


----------



## Atrahasis

*Carlos Chávez: Sinfonia No.2, "Sinfonía India"* (1935/1936) *collecting for my list


----------



## Atrahasis

*Shostakovich: Vocal-Symphonic Poem - The Execution of Stepan Razin, Op. 119*


----------



## Atrahasis

Earth Cry, for didgeridoo and orchestra (1986) - *Peter Sculthorpe*


----------



## Dr Johnson

Requiem.


----------



## JACE

Merl said:


> *Yeah, I know it's Beethoven again *but it's been a very stressful fortnight and I do really rate this set. Thoroughly enjoyed the 4th an 6th today.


No harm in listening to Beethoven -- or anyone who catches your fancy -- over and over. 

I know that I often do that for long stretches. I've been on a bit of a Beethoven bender myself!


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 1 and 5
_Daniel Barenboim| Staatskapelle Berlin_


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak's 9th performed by Harnoncourt and the Royal Concertgebouw.........this may well prove to be my personal favourite....as I mentioned the other day, Chung and the VPO are bang on with the slow movement of the 6th and here Harnoncourt somehow manages to perform the slow movement of the 9th in such a way that it sounds almost new and fresh!


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Manxfeeder

stomanek said:


> At 52 I thought it was about time I listened to Bach's St Matthew Passion. I listened to the first 2 sides of a 4 LP set (Klemperer, Schwarzkopf, Ludwig etc) - and my was I impressed. Cant wait to hear the rest and then listen again.


Klemps was my introduction to the St. Matthew Passion. I love that piece; it's as if humanity gets to relive passion week, and this time our reaction to it all is the correct one.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rorem, Symphony No. 3; Lions, A Dream*

The third symphony is a lovely piece. I don't know why I don't listen to it more.

I have a soft spot for Lions. In my college days, I had the opportunity the to play the sax solo with our local symphony. The piece sounds like a film noir movie scored by Henry Mancini on acid.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Cantata No. 65*

Ton Koopman and the Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra.

I don't know what's wrong with me. I'm trying to get interested in Suzuki, but so far, his interpretations put me to sleep. Koopman, however, is keeping me from pushing the snooze button.


----------



## Janspe

J. Brahms: sonatas for piano and cello (E minor, Op. 38 and F major, Op. 99)
Rudolf Serkin, piano
Mstislav Rostropovich, cello









What great music this is! I don't listen to Brahms very often these days, but every time I do I feel overwhelmed by the staggering power of his music...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Gombert, Magnificat, Primi Toni*

Tallis Scholars.


----------



## Guest

Who else but Sorabji would write a 2:20 Nocturne? Superb playing and sound.


----------



## Pugg

*Mendelssohn* - Piano Sonata, Op.6; Prelude & Fugue, Op. 35, No. 1;
Variations sérieuses, Op. 54;


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## ST4

Kontrapunctus said:


> Who else but Sorabji would write a 2:20 Nocturne? Superb playing and sound.


FINALLY great to see someone the likes Sorabji, he was a neglected genius who needs his throne. I love him


----------



## Pugg

Janspe said:


> J. Brahms: sonatas for piano and cello (E minor, Op. 38 and F major, Op. 99)
> Rudolf Serkin, piano
> Mstislav Rostropovich, cello
> 
> View attachment 89885
> 
> 
> What great music this is! I don't listen to Brahms very often these days, but every time I do I feel overwhelmed by the staggering power of his music...


A general recognised "classic".


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi: Complete Oboe Concertos*
Discs 1

Pier Luigi Fabretti (oboe)

L'Arte dell'Arco, Federico Guglielmo


----------



## Pugg

​
*Franz Liszt : Via Crucis*

Nederlands Kamerkoor
Reinbert de Leeuw dirigent and piano.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur
*
Renata Tebaldi, Mario del Monaco, Giulietta Simionato, Giulio Fioravanti, Silvio Maionica, et al.
Orchestra: Academy of Santa Cecilia Orchestra
Conductor: Franco Capuana


----------



## Biwa

Ludwig van Beethoven:

5 Stücke für die Flötenuhr, WoO 33
Rondo C major, WoO 48
Grenadiersmarsch in F major, Hess 107
2 Präludium durch alle Tonarten, Op. 39
4 Bagatelles, Op. 33
Bagatelle in C minor, WoO 52
Allegretto C major, WoO 56
Präludium in F minor, WoO 55
Fugue in C major, Hess 64
Trio in E minor, Hess 29
Fuga a 3 in D major, WoO 31
Fuga a 4 in A minor, Hess 238 No. 4
Triple Fugue in D minor, Hess 244
Fugue in D major, Hess 237 No. 1
(CPE Bach): Trio in G minor; Trio in E-flat minor

Maria-Magdalena Kaczor, organ of Evangelische Ludwigskirche, Langensteinbach (Karlsbad)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Cello Sonatas & Variations
Disc 2
_Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Frank Braley (piano)_


----------



## Atrahasis

Tota pulchra es - Bassano , Palestrina 
_Patrick Wibart : *Serpent *
Romain Falik : Théorbe 
Justin Glaie : Archiluth 
_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mussorgsky:* Pictures at an Exhibition.

*Liszt*: Mephisto Waltz.


----------



## Biwa

Carl Maria von Weber:

Clarinet Concerto No. 1 Op. 73
Bassoon Concerto Op. 75
Horn Concertino in E minor Op. 45
Concertino for Clarinet & Orchestra in C minor/E-flat major Op. 26

Maximiliano Martin (clarinet)
Peter Whelan (bassoon)
Alec Frank-Gemmill (horn)
Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Alexander Janiczek (conductor)


----------



## Atrahasis

*S. Prokofiev: War and Peace,* Op. 91, Symphonic Suite (1944-46, arr. Palmer)


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart: Arias
Dame Kiri Te Kanawa *


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

A portrait of an exceptionally well preserved 1721 Gansen organ (built in the Schnitger tradition) in Krevese Monastery. The sound of the organ is of course beautiful, but the performances are rather boring.


----------



## Vasks

_An intoxicating mix of Scriabin, Debussy & pre-12 tone Schoenberg_


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Adventurous, highly chromatic (as evidenced by the title) Italian Organ music by the seldom-known Dalla Gostena. Played by Irene de Ruvo on the roughly contemporary 16th century Antegnati organ in Mantua.


----------



## Atrahasis

*Ralph Vaughan Williams - Dark Pastoral for Cello & Orchestra*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak:*

Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104
Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello)

The Prague Philharmonia, Jirí Belohlávek

Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor, Op. 90 (B166) 'Dumky'

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Isabelle Faust (violin) & Alexander Melnikov (piano)


----------



## George O

Arvo Pärt (1935- )

Tintinnabuli

The Tallis Scholars

CD on Gimell (Oxford, England), from 2015


----------



## deprofundis

greating , today im sick as hell, it hurts everwhere im all f***t up, gastro, coughing sore troath difficulty breathing, so i went to the liquor store and bought the best remedy for sore troat Brandy(thee irish would agree), im lisening to a new *Carlo Gesualdo cd on an obscur label delphian record, we are dealing here whit sacred cantione liber 1*, guess what i already have this in naxos and outhere record, so i have 3 copie of this work, the naxos was fine but the cd skip at some point in the end and it annoy me, than i have also the outhere version of is sacred cantione for 5 voices but it has organ in it, it's not a vocal music lover purist cd. So this cd sound fine the voice sound warmer than the naxos, whit all do respect to jeremy summerly and is achievement whit his sacred music volume1. And that about it folk im sick so i got to rest a bit.


----------



## JACE

Still caught up in Beethoven's piano sonatas:










Both last night and this morning, I've been listening to Solomon's recording of the _Hammerklavier_. What a potent spell! 

Between Solomon and Bruce Hungerford -- both of whom are (relatively) new-to-me discoveries -- I feel like I've really hit the "Beethoven Jackpot." Along with Gilels, Serkin and Buchbinder, they've quickly become some of my favorite pianists in this repertoire.


----------



## Guest

ST4 said:


> FINALLY great to see someone the likes Sorabji, he was a neglected genius who needs his throne. I love him


Me too. I heard Jonathan Powell play Opus Clavicembalisticum in NY about 12 years ago--it was godly! He has just finished recording the 7-hour Dies Irae variations for Toccata Classics--can't wait for that!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel:Alcina*

_Renée Fleming_ (Alcina), _Susan Graham_ (Ruggiero), _Natalie Dessay_ (Morgana), Kathleen Kuhlmann (Bradamante), Timothy Robinson (Oronte), Juanita Lascarro (Oberto), Laurent Naouri (Melisso)
William Christie conducting.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Paolo Cherici playing Vivaldi concertos arranged for lute solo  Try it!


----------



## Atrahasis

Carl Nielsen -Symphony No. 4, Op. 29, FS 76, *"The Inextinguishable" *





BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Vaneyes

Two* Brahms *staples, recorded 1964, 1967.


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Pärt*: Symphony No. 4 _"Los Angeles"_


----------



## Atrahasis

Reinhold Glière - Красный мак


----------



## Badinerie

Going to try and work my way through the Sibelius/Collins Vinyl box again. 
Im off the booze for a bit so I have to get me thrills another way!


----------



## Atrahasis

*Kamran Ince : Symphony No.2 " Fall Of Constantinople "
*


----------



## Atrahasis

Kamran Ince: Concerto for Orchestra, Turkish Instruments and Voices *POWERFUL


----------



## bharbeke

I have both of the Big Beethoven Boxes, and I am adding my voice of support for them. There is so much goodness in those sets for about $2.

I've listened to quite a bit in the last few days, so please forgive the lack of album covers.

I am mostly finished with my tour of Phoenix's favorite warhorses. All of the below are okay but did not impress me (except as noted):

Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II (Daniel Barenboim, really enjoyed Prelude No. 5, Fugue No. 10, and Fugue No. 12)
Khachaturian: Spartacus (Vienna Philharmonic)
Rachmaninoff: Vocalise (David Robertson)
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 "Nocturne" (Moscow String Quartet)
Bach: Brandenburg Concertos (all 6 performed by Adolf Busch, Busch Chamber Players)
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte (Charles Munch, Boston Symphony Orchestra)

I rated the Ravel more positively on my first listen, but I have no idea who played it. If anyone has any favorite recording of that work, please feel free to share it. I may not comment on a lot in this thread directly, but I am reading and making notes of things to enjoy later.


The current listening is from the expansive 111 Years of Deutsche Grammophon (the first volume).

Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 5 (VPO)
Chopin: 24 Preludes (Martha Argerich, especially liked Nos. 16, 18, 19, and 24)
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 (Amadeus Quartet)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 35*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Shostakovich's Sixth Symphony performed by Sir Adrian Boult & the London Philharmonic Orchestra.*

An excellent recording and so far, a compelling interpretation. Boult never fails to make the music shine brightly who ever the Composer might be.

A thoroughly rewarding recording indeed.


----------



## Atrahasis

*Franco Cesarini: Symphony #1 "The Archangels" 2015
*


----------



## pmsummer

MASSES BY TALLIS & SHEPPARD
_Mass: Salve Intemerata Virgo_
Thomas Tallis
*Mass: The Western Wind*
John Sheppard
The Choir of St. John's College, Cambridge
George Guest - director
Ian Shaw - organ

_Musical Heritage Society_ via _Academy Sound & Vision_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It's Hoppy  Still more lute music and Weiss again!


----------



## Biwa

Áskell Másson (* 1953): Shadows - Concerto for solo trumpet and brass quintet (2003) 
Ottorino Respighi (1879-1936): Suite from „Antiche Danze ed Arie"
Oskar Böhme (1870-1938): Brass Sextet in E flat minor, Op. 30
Daniel Schnyder (*1961): Brass Quintet
From „Little Songbook" Suite for soloist and brass quintet: Bananas; A Love Affair; Catch me

Reinhold Friedrich
Mannheim Brass Quintett


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Handel
Saul* disc 1 of 3
Christopher Purves (bar); Sarah Connolly (mezzo), Elizabeth Atherton, Joélle Harvey (sopranos); Robert Murray (tenor)
Frances Kelly (harp)
The Sixteen, dir. Harry Christophers [CORO, 2012]

This is a splendid rendition of Handel's Oratorio 'Saul', an impulse buy at a recent concert by The Sixteen.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

The Mozart Quintet for Winds has long been one of my favorite pieces of music. I owned a recording of this piece some years before I seriously began collecting classical music recordings... along with the Requiem, Schubert's Impromptus, and a dozen or so other works... most of which (like the quintet) remain dear to me.

The Beethoven ain't half bad either.


----------



## Sonata

I'm very familiar with Tchaikovsky's other big two ballets, Nutcracker and Swan Lake. This is my first listen to Sleeping Beauty and I'm enjoying it.


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Parsifal
_Chor und Orchester der Bayreuther Festspiele
Pierre Boulez_










Parsifal.. is the opera that I've been listening the last several days.


----------



## Pugg

​
JS Bach: "Violin Concerto No. 2 in E major BWV.1042"
[Soloist] Isaac Stern (Vn), the New York Philharmonic (February 16, 1966 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
JS Bach: "Concerto in C minor BWV.1060R for violin and oboe"
[Soloist] Isaac Stern (Vn), Harold Gomberg (Ob), the New York Philharmonic
(February 7, 1966 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Vivaldi: "Piccolo Concerto in C major RV.443"
[Soloist] William Heim (piccolo), the New York Philharmonic (December 15, 1958 New York, St. George Hotel)


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert: Impromptus.
Murry Perahia *


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming; Bel Canto.*


----------



## Poodle

I be listen to Mozart Don Giovanni


----------



## Pugg

​
Brahms; Piano concerto 2


----------



## Pugg

​You mean the world to me; *Jonas Kaufmann.*


----------



## joen_cph

Liszt - some of the Hungarian Rhapsodies with Alexander Borowsky. Recorded 1930s, not in a bombastic style.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Semiramide*

Dame Joan Sutherland (Semiramide), Marilyn Horne (Arsace), John Serge, Joseph Rouleau, Spiro Malas, Patricia Clark, Leslie Fyson & Michael Langdon

London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Bonynge

Recorded: Walthamstow Town Hall, 1966.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## jim prideaux

Kalinnikov 1st Symphony-Jarvi and the SNO


----------



## Pugg

​* Haydn: Piano Trio's*
HoB. XV.12/13/14/16
*Beaux Arts trio 
*


----------



## Vasks

_What rotated on my record player today:_

View attachment 89927


----------



## Pugg

​
_Rossini arias: Lucia Valentini Terrani_


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Awakening princesses - a most special disc, in which Peter Holtslag plays (or perhaps kisses awake?) the 18th century recorders in the Oxford Bate collection, including three Bressans, a Stanesby, a Wijne, and a Urquhart.


----------



## Pugg

​*Strauss: Four last Songs*
Kiri Te Kanawa


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Grisey, Les Spaces Acoustiques.*

Garth Knox, Asko Ensemble, etc.

I am amazed at the concept of personal taste. I have tried to get into composers like Ferneyhough and Stockhausen through reading treatises and concentrated listening, but they haven't clicked. Then along comes someone like Grisey, and I just plain like it. No effort, no concentrated study involved. Apparently it isn't just fingerprints which make us unique.


----------



## JACE

More Beethoven as performed by Solomon:










Piano Sonatas Nos. 23 "Appassionata," 28, 30 and 31 (Testament)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven *; Piano concerto 5+ Choral Fantasy
(Cleveland)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Zoltán Kodály
String Quartets No. 1 Op. 2; No. 2, Op. 10
Intermezzo for string trio
Gavotte (scored for for 3 violins & cello)*
Dante Quartet [Hyperion, 2014]

Kodaly's first string quartet is influenced by Debussy's; his second quartet is an altogether more astringent , modernist work. A very decent disc indeed - like the Handel below, a recent birthday gift. I have the family well trained!










*
George Fr. Handel
Oratorio: Saul*
The Sixteen, Harry Christophers, etc. [CORO, 2012]
Disc 2/3

Continuing with this lengthy and slightly rambling but magnificent work. The Sixteen with Harry Christophers have made a radiant and satisfying recording.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Neilsen, Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2*

I found this for 99 cents at a thrift store yesterday. First impressions, the sound of the recording is amazing; very vibrant and present. The interpretation is precise, and the orchestra is energetic, especially the brass. Is the recording _echt_-Nielsen or Blomstedt interpreting Nielsen? I don't know for sure right now. But did I mention the brass? Woo-hoo!


----------



## JACE

Now listening to *Scriabin's Le Poème de l'extase* from this set: 








*Eugene Ormandy Conducts 20th Century Classics (Sony)*


----------



## JACE

Manxfeeder said:


> *Neilsen, Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2*
> 
> I found this for 99 cents at a thrift store yesterday. *First impressions, the sound of the recording is amazing; very vibrant and present.* The interpretation is precise, and the orchestra is energetic, especially the brass. Is the recording _echt_-Nielsen or Blomstedt interpreting Nielsen? I don't know for sure right now. *But did I mention the brass? Woo-hoo!*


Decca was making some AMAZING recordings around that time. Have you heard the Sibelius symphony recordings by Ashkenazy & the Philharmonia? They're similarly mind-blowing, sound-wise.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini: Tosca*

Leontyne Price (Tosca), Plácido Domingo (Cavaradossi), Sherrill Milnes (Scarpia), Paul Plishka (Il Sagristano), Clifford Grant (Angelotti), Francis Egerton (Spoletta), John Gibbs (Sciarrone)

New Philharmonia Orchestra, Zubin Mehta.


----------



## bharbeke

Manxfeeder, I liked the first two Nielsen symphonies by Blomstedt and the San Francisco Symphony, too. For the third, I went with some other group, and I was not as impressed, so maybe I should try Blomstedt for that one.

On DG's 111 Years, I have made my way through the Debussy and Bernstein West Side Story discs. The Debussy Preludes and Images remain just okay (I had heard Michelangeli play them previously). I love West Side Story and its soundtrack, but these performers do not do as well as the original cast.


----------



## Mal

Manxfeeder said:


> *Neilsen, Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2*
> 
> I found this for 99 cents at a thrift store yesterday. First impressions, the sound of the recording is amazing; very vibrant and present. The interpretation is precise, and the orchestra is energetic, especially the brass. Is the recording _echt_-Nielsen or Blomstedt interpreting Nielsen? I don't know for sure right now. But did I mention the brass? Woo-hoo!


Great find! There's another double decca available with the other symphonies. The critics, even the British ones  , praise these performances to the heights. I've had them for over a decade and have never felt the need to seek out others.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1995.


----------



## Vaneyes

Via TV cable, listening to EMI's phenomenal 2003 remastering by Simon Gibson, of *JS Bach*: Cello Suites, w. Casals (rec. 1936 - '39).










Related:

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2010/May10/bach_casals_9659212.htm


----------



## Vaneyes

Sir Thomas X 2, recorded 1955, 1956/7.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## joen_cph

Blomstedt was a major conductor of the Danish National Radio SO for many years and recorded most of Nielsen's orchestral music with them for EMI, so there is some local tradition in his approach too.


----------



## Sonata

Pugg said:


> ​*Schubert: Impromptus.
> Murry Perahia *


That's an excellent recording


----------



## Sonata

Rachmaninoff # 1
Better late than never, finally listening to last week's Saturday symphony. I've owned this for a couple of years but only now got around to it. I wish I hadn't waited! This is a great symphony!


----------



## JACE

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1995.


I've never heard Grimaud's Brahms before. Prompted by your post, I found a few tracks on YT. They sound really good!

Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Nielsen, Symphony No. 3*

I'm a sucker for a big-boned brass section, and this piece features it well.


----------



## deprofundis

lady and gentelmens im lisening to my new purchase* Laudario di cortona no.91 paraliturgical vocal music fom the middle ages*. a box-set on brilliant the ensemble is Armoniosoincanto lead by mister Franco Radicchia.Some sacred music of ancient lore.

The ambience is etherical and mystical, smooth and relaxing music from middles age kind of Gregorian music.Than tonight im receiving some friend will lisen to:* Straigh from the heart: The chansonnier cordiforme *a curious cd on naxos whit by name but mostly anonymous piece but we have Dufay, Ockeghem, Binchois on this cd, so this is an interresting pick.

Goodnight that about it folks, i did not go trough the entire box-set cd 4 remain a mystery to unveiled, i was sick for fews days, after fews shooter of brandy im ockay, i needed this fairly good reason to drink, than tomorrow there is a party there are always darn happening and im invited curse you facebook...i cancel my presence, no way im goeing to this party i feel weak as hell , sore troat, i caught i minor virus, so yah i have been sick since the last four days, i hardly sleep well.

So for now im resting i have been sick since saturday, im taking care of myself i drank a small bottle of brandy it help a lots
, since alcohol kill bacteria, 40% kill evil microbes lol, have a nice day!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Guitar concerto by Edison Denisov. I believe the soloist is Reinbert Evers, but not sure.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Nielsen, Symphony No. 4*

In the hands of Martinon and the CSO, I don't know how this could sound any better.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Varese, Arcana.*

I think Chailly's recorded sound is better, but Martinon's performance is more electric.


----------



## bharbeke

What a difference the performers make! Mozart's Requiem, completed by Franz Xaver Sussmayer, performed by Karl Bohm, Vienna Philharmonic, and assorted singers, sounded powerful and beautiful, and it blew away the last version I heard. My opinion of the work has risen a whole tier.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Manxfeeder said:


> *Varese, Arcana.*
> 
> I think Chailly's recorded sound is better, but Martinon's performance is more electric.
> 
> View attachment 89930
> View attachment 89931


Now your talking, I'm listening to Harry Partch presently thru


----------



## JACE

Manxfeeder said:


> *Varese, Arcana.*
> 
> I think Chailly's recorded sound is better, but Martinon's performance is more electric.
> 
> View attachment 89930
> View attachment 89931


I have Martinon's recording of Varese's _Arcana_ on vinyl. I agree with you, Manx. It's a great record.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Cheribuni, Requiem in D minor*

I'm listening to this in the background doing things, and I'm thinking, "This is a downer." Oh, right, it's a _requiem_. But Muti's forces grab it by the throat and shake it for all it's worth.


----------



## Rosie

I'm listening to Mozart's Symphony 28, I love it :kiss:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Headed in the opposite direction from chamber music today:


----------



## jailhouse

listening to chorale preludes BWV 714-765 (marie-claire alain) feels bittersweet to be nearing the end of listening to all of Bach's organ work. Pretty insane. All i got left after this is i believe 1 more disc worth. I doubt i'll be listening to a lot of these chorale prelude books very much for many years but im enjoying it for now. A lot of it is indeed pretty similar sounding. The trio sonatas, preludes/fuges etc. have infinite replay value though


----------



## deprofundis

Tonight im fallng to sleep to french chanson genra, im lisening to either
*1) straight from the heart
2- adieu, mes amours Josquin
3- amorosi pensieri franco flemish and german chanson genra
4-French chanson cd ensemble scholars of london grea cd on naxos*

I would like to mention i like french chanson genra since it dosen bother my neighbor een at night she is torelant , i would not put her death metal or something to annoy her since she a good neighbor so i lisen to vocal music before i sleep.

Have a good night and try out the french chanson genra it's a sweet genra and era of music it's classy i love it


----------



## JACE

This evening, I've been listening to *lieder* by *Brahms* from these two CDs:









Elly Ameling w/ Norman Shetler (DHM)









Margaret Price w/ James Lockhart (Orfeo)


----------



## ST4




----------



## starthrower

Earle Brown-Conductor/Composer, from a great box set! Importcds has the best price.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Scarlatti: Sonatas.*
Yevgeny Sudbin.


----------



## ST4




----------



## ST4

Bach - Brandenburg Concerto 4

HARRY PARTCH


----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> I've never heard Grimaud's Brahms before. Prompted by your post, I found a few tracks on YT. They sound really good!
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up.


I second this...................


----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> This evening, I've been listening to *lieder* by *Brahms* from these two CDs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elly Ameling w/ Norman Shetler (DHM)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Margaret Price w/ James Lockhart (Orfeo)


Little music treasures, both much underrated.


----------



## Pugg

[​
*Romberg;* Cello Concertos.
Willens conducting.


----------



## grasprelease

*Schumann: The Complete Songs*
Working my way through the box set version of this series overseen by house accompanist Graham Johnson. Tonight some singing by Simon Keenlyside, Oliver Widmer, Stella Doufexis, Juliane Banse, Christine Schäfer, et al.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler; Symphony no 6*

Leonard Bernstein conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Addinsell*: Warsaw Concerto

*Litolff*: Scherzo

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18

_Cristina Ortiz_ (piano)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Mohse Atzmon


----------



## James Mann

I will be loging out because the pop ups have troubled me. Before I do, I have been listening to Mendelssohn's symphonies and Wagner's Tristan Und Usolde very frequently. 
Thanks for reading


----------



## Pugg

*For Bellini's birthday.*

​
*Bellini: La Sonnambula*.
Dame Joan Sutherland / Sylvia Stahlman, / Margreta Elkins, / Nicola Monti, Giovanni Foiani & Fernando Corena
Chorus & Orchestra of the Maggio Musicale Fiorentino, Richard Bonynge conducting.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Jaunty dances by Praetorius and Brade.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert: String quartet D94./D112./D173.*
_Melos Quartet_


----------



## jim prideaux

Kalinnikov-2nd Symphony performed by Jarvi and the SNO......


----------



## Pugg

​*Gouvy:
*
Symphony No. 6, Op. 87 in G minor
Sinfonietta, Op. 80 in D major

Deutsche Radio Philharmonie, Jacques Mercier


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn: 
*
Concerto in D minor for Violin, Piano and String Orchestra
Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. post.
(second version)

_Gidon Kremer & Martha Argerich
_
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*J. C. Bach - Overture to "La cascina" [aka Favorite Overture #5] (Hogwood/L/Oiseau-Lyre)
F. J. Haydn - Mass #10 "In Time of War" (Woldike/Vanguard)*


----------



## Guest




----------



## Heliogabo

Inspired by Vaneyes yesterday post and related review:










I have forgotten how passionate and even extreme Casals can be in this timeless pieces.
As many people I discovered the cello suites in his rendition and more than 20 years later he still amazes me. He had no references for interpreting them and the result is a totally personal performance, a strange combination of abstract and passionate feeling. 
No people who enjoy the suites would pass away this recording.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Piano trios 2-3-8-11


----------



## Andolink

*Ernst Toch*: _Symphony No. 1_










*Mario Davidovsky*: _Synchronisms No. 10_ for guitar and electronic sounds (1992)










*Michael Finnissy*: _Multiple Forms of Constraint_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony 88 and 104*

I'd be happy with this one by Wordsworth on Naxos if I hadn't heard Bernstein and Szell. Symphony 104 is surprisingly good.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos*
Disc 1

Jean-Philippe Collard (piano)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, André Previn


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mercadante: Virginia*

Susan Patterson (Virginia), Paul Charles Clarke (Appio), Stefano Antonucci (Virginio), Charles Castronovo (Icilio), Andrew Foster-Williams (Marco), Katherine Manley (Tullia), Mark Le Brocq (Valerio)

Geoffrey Mitchell Choir & London Philharmonic Orchestra, Maurizio Benini


----------



## deprofundis

I bought a Thomas Tallis ''motets'' cd on brilliant called Tallis :spem in alium music for queen elysabeth.Chapelle du roi ensemble *Alistair Dixon*(coductor).Fine cd on brilliant i allready have a bunch of Tallis spem in alium but this featured motets i did ain'thad price of amdission was cheap...10 bucks, yay.On a second though i had a quite sh**y day, and i dont wont totalk about it...


----------



## Heliogabo

In the same venue of Bach's vintage recordings I'm enjoying this WTC rendition right now.










And in very good sound for a 1930´s recording.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## jim prideaux

Myaskovsky-27th Symphony performed by Polyansky and the Russian State S.O.

had not listened to this for a while and the slow movement still strikes me as almost perfect in the way in which it manages to be so emotional and yet at the same time very controlled and precise.....marvellous music!


----------



## realdealblues

*Jean Sibelius*
_Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39_
*[Rec. 1990]*

View attachment 89952


Leonard Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## JACE

Continuing my Beethoven bender with . . .









*Rudolf Serkin plays Beethoven (Sony)*
CD 6 - Sonatas Nos. 21 "Waldstein," 23 "Appassionata," 24 and 26 "Les Adieux"

If Gilels way with Beethoven is leonine & heroic, 
and Solomon's is Apollonian & transparent, 
then Serkin's is humane & dynamic.


----------



## starthrower

I shoulda played this on Halloween. Woulda scared the kids and mommies away!


----------



## pmsummer

COME AGAIN
_John Dowland and his Contempoaries_
*Samuel Scheidt, John Dowland, Louys de Moy, William Brade, Orlandus Lassus, 
Johann Sommer, Johann Schop/Johann Rist, Anonym, Gabriel Voightländer, 
Melchior Borchgrevinck, Jacob Praetorius, Michael Praetorious*
Jan Kabow - tenor
Hamburg Ratsmusik
Simone Eckert - violen de gamba
_
CPO - NDR 1_


----------



## pmsummer

IN SEARCH OF DOWLAND
_Consort Music of John Dowland and Carl Rütti
Lachrimae_
*John Dowland*
_Dowland-Suite_
*Carl Rütti*
bFIVE Recorder Consort
_
Coviello_


----------



## Guest

I'm giving this a second listen. Will probably take a few more before it starts to sink in!


----------



## pmsummer

LE SIÈCLE DU TITIEN
_La Musique à Venise, 1490-1576_
*Doulce Memoire*
Denis Raisin Dadre - direction

_Astrée_


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONY NO. 22 'CITY OF LIGHT_'_
CELLO CONCERTO
*Alan Hovhaness*
Janos Starker - cello
Seattle Symphony
Dennis Russell Davies - conductor
_
Naxos_


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Symphonies 5 & 7 (Kleiber); String Quartets 15 & 16 (Emerson)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*; Piano concerto 5
Rudolf Serkin.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Symphony No.2* "Hymn of Praise" (Connell, Mattila, Blochwitz, LSChorus, LSO)


----------



## JACE

*String Quartet No. 12 In E Flat Major, Op. 127 / The Yale Quartet*
from _Big Beethoven Box_ (Vanguard Classics)

I'm enjoying this performance by the Yale Quartet very much!

Here's what the LP cover looked like:


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to the only track of *Dominique Phinot* i have it's a lament of roughtly 12 minute but what a lament ,it's on naxos_ The lost city : lamentations trough the ages, _iwish there was more available for this claSsical composer, Brabant ensemble by mister distinguised Stephen Rice has this on hyperion but not available in HMV in canada i mostly order my cds there,Than about Phinot
i know is full story he was a sexual deviant(to use euphemism, he got burn for this, he pay the price and it's not like or want to be friend whit him but respect his musically work this i can't denied, im not over sensitive about people like Gombert,, Peter Abelar,and Phinot for that mather there music is awesome, i can't seperate the man from the work has a true classical music lover and musicologist( kind off) or a vocal music fan. So in the end i feel like this love the music first and foremost but not morally obligate to like the mens.Just like Gesualdo i dont endorsed what he did a double homicide but his music is marveleous and so sweet i can't hate his music.So i was wondering mister stephen rice will someday all brabant released will be available in canada, im a fan of your work and ensemble, im loyal, i takee for grant your ensemble and conductor role has seal of approval for awesomeness, i wish Phinot and Moulu were available in canada, take care all of you on talk classical, i know sometime i get all angry but i have darn good reason, puting me in perspecttive has the faulter i did this far too many time, people that always blame there inner self has wrong are masochist.Love you guys on TC.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler ; Symphony no 2
Sir George Solti.*


----------



## Jerry




----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms: Piano concerto 2*
Stephen Kovacevich


----------



## DavidA

Heifetz / Piatagorsky concerts. 

Mendelssohn's Octet


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Beethoven*; Piano concerto 5
> Rudolf Serkin.


Some performance!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus two motets et al.*
Teresa Berganza.
Antonio Ros-Marba conducting the English Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin*

Teresa Kubiak (Tatyana), Bernd Weikl (Eugene Onegin), Stuart Burrows (Lensky), Julia Hamari (Olga), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Gremin), Enid Hartle (Filipyevna), Anna Reynolds (Larina), Michel Sénéchal (Triquet), Richard Van Allan (Zaretzky), William Mason (Captain)

Orchestra of Royal Opera House Covent Garden, Georg Solti.


----------



## Atrahasis

Krzysztof Penderecki - Canticum Canticorum Salomonis


----------



## Atrahasis

*Anton Bruckner - Helgoland
*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn:* A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61

Lillian Watson & Delia Wallis

Finchley Children's Music Group & London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach just arrived these recordings and I am so glad with it.


----------



## joen_cph

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'm giving this a second listen. Will probably take a few more before it starts to sink in!


Thanks for pointing to this new Sorabji release. A single piano nocturne lasting 140 mins ...  ...


----------



## Nereffid

Philip Glass: Piano music, vol 5 (Nicholas Horvath)









_Mad Rush_ is gorgeous as always... somehow this is my sixth recording of the piece, how did that happen?
Looking forward to hearing the very early _600 Lines_ for the first time.


----------



## Pugg

​ *Mahler: Symphony no 5*

B.P/ Claudio Abbado


----------



## pmsummer

SEI SONATE Ò PARTITE
*August Kühnel*
Consort Les Voix Humaines
_
ATMA Classique_


----------



## Barbebleu

Just listened to closing scene from Walkure with Norman Bailey as Wotan from this Klemperer box. Wow!!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms:* Piano Trios
Disc 2 
Renaud Capuçon (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello), Nicolas Angelich (piano)


----------



## Vasks

_On vinyl_

*Adam - Overture to "If I Were King" (Paray/Mercury)
Saint-Saens - Septet for Trumpet, Piano & Strings (Glantz +/Heliodor)
Chabrier - Habanera (Mari/Angel)
Debussy - Jeux (Boulez/Columbia) *


----------



## realdealblues

*Giacomo Puccini*
_
La Boheme_

View attachment 89959


Antonino Votto/Teatro Alla Scalla Chorus & Orchestra

*Performers:* Maria Callas, Giuseppe Di Stefano, Rolando Panerai, Anna Moffo, etc.


----------



## JACE

*String Quartet No. 14 in C sharp minor, Op. 131 / The Yale Quartet*
from _Big Beethoven Box_ (Vanguard Classics)

Again, I'm struck by this performance by the Yale Quartet. I'm still getting to know these recordings -- but my initial impressions are that these performances are RIGHT UP THERE with more well-known, "heavyweight" ensembles. (As a point of reference: In this repertoire, I'm most familiar with recordings by the Alban Berg Quartett and the Quartetto Italiano.)


----------



## pmsummer

HOVHANESS
_Music for Harp_
*Alan Hovhaness*
Yolanda Kondonassis - harp
_
Telarc_


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Andolink

*Jean-Joseph Cassanéa de Mondonville*: _In Exitu Israel_










*Alexander Zemlinsky*: _String Quartet No. 2, Op. 15_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn: Symphony 92 and 90
*
Antal Dorati conducting.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler: Symphony 2 (Scherchen); Shostakovich: Preludes and Fugues (Scherbakov)


----------



## JACE

Blancrocher said:


> Mahler: Symphony 2 (Scherchen); Shostakovich: Preludes and Fugues (Scherbakov)


That Scherchen M2 is awesome.


----------



## Andolink

*Johannes Brahms*: _Six Pieces for Piano, Op. 118_


----------



## Pugg

*Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana*

Plácido Domingo (Turiddu), Renata Scotto (Santuzza), Pablo Elvira (Alfio), Isola Jones (Lola), Jean Kraft (Lucia)

The Ambrosian Opera Chorus & National Philharmonic Orchestra, James Levine.


----------



## Guest

joen_cph said:


> Thanks for pointing to this new Sorabji release. A single piano nocturne lasting 140 mins ...  ...


That's one of his more moderate length pieces! His "Opus Clavicembalisticum" is 4 hours long, and his "Sequentia Cycilca sopra Dies Irae" lasts 7 hours! Jonathan Powell is currently recording it.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Atrahasis

Benjamin Britten: Ballad of Heroes, Op. 14 (1939)


----------



## JACE

Prompted by Blancrocher's post above, I'm now listening to *Mahler's 2nd Symphony*, as performed by Bruno Walter, the NYPO, et al.








I think I'll listen to Scherchen's M2 next. It's always fun to hear two different interpretations back-to-back.


----------



## jim prideaux

Suite in B Minor composed by Kalinnikov and performed by Svetlanov and the USSR Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## JACE

Now I'm on to Scherchen's Mahler 2nd with the Vienna State Opera Orchestra:










As so often with Scherchen, you get a sense that he's not holding anything back! Where Walter emphasizes the hushed and reverential aspects of this music, Scherchen is more inclined to swing for the fences.

Very different. Both great.


----------



## Guest

Thomas Tallis


----------



## realdealblues

*Aaron Copland*

_Symphony No. 3_
*[Rec. 1953]*

View attachment 89964


Antal Dorati/Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Dr Johnson

Cello Concerto (Farewell To Philosophy).

Hints of Rautavaara, Myaskovsky, Michael Nyman, to name but three.


----------



## KenOC

Christopher Rouse, Flute Concerto. Carol Wincenk, flute; Houston Symphony, Christoph Eschenbach conducting. The third movement is very powerful, inspired by a senseless and almost unthinkable real-life tragedy.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, The Miraculous Mandarin*

Comparing Martinon to Solti. I like them both.

These are two strong box sets. But in particular, the Martinon set has so many great performances, there will be at least one and most likely more than one that will end up being your favorite recordings. Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## KenOC

Sibelius, Symphony No. 3. Osmo Vanska, Minnesota Orchestra. Great performance and recording, none of the dynamics problems of Vanska's Lahti set.


----------



## pmsummer

*I still can't decide where this 'jazz' album on Nonesuch belongs here.*










HAVE A LITTLE FAITH
_Music by Aaron Copland, Charles Ives, Bob Dylan, John Philip Sousa, and Stephen Foster_
*Bill Frisell* - guitar, arrangement
Don Byron - clarinet, bass clarinet
Guy Klucevsek - accordion
Kermit Driscoll - bass
Joey Baron - drums
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## Sonata

Haydn's Morning, Noon, and Night Symphonies (6-8)


----------



## KenOC

Elgar's Cello Concerto. Sol Gabetta, Berlin PO, Rattle. A fine, big-boned live performance.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Rhinotop

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1 in G minor, op. 13
The 2nd movement: lovely, dreamy, wonderful!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rhinotop

The best performance, the most clear, heavenly!!


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart: Piano duets.*
Disc 1
Eschenbach/ Frantz


----------



## Pugg

For the Saturday symphony tradition:

​*Haydn: Symphony 92 *

Antal Dorati conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann: Symponies*
(disc 2)
V.P. Leonard Bernstein conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
First spin,

*Liszt*: Transcendental Studies, S139 Nos. 1-12

Recorded in 1963

Lazar Berman (piano)


----------



## Haydn man

2 superb accounts of this weeks SS No.92 Oxford
Davis perhaps shades it with the Concertgebouw


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Fauré's Requiem being performed by Celibidache & the Münchner Philharmoniker & Choir, Margaret Price and Alan Titus.
*
I have a number of recordings of this piece and this is one of my favourite recordings, performed with power, clarity and of course the sensitivity this piece calls for. The Choir sound remarkable and Margaret Price shines in the 'Pie Jesu'. The balance between voice and orchestra is excellent.

Celibidache's choice of tempo feels just right for the music, always moving forward unnoticed. The piece is up to 10 minutes longer than some performances but never for a second feels it - it transcends timing and as I have already said, simply feels right.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 4
Boston Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Monteux


----------



## Pugg

​*Berlioz: Romeo and Juliet*
_Elias / Valletti / Tozzi_
New England Conservatory Chorus, Boston Symphony Orchestra, _Charles Munch_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Grieg:*
"Peer Gynt Suites Nos. 1 & 2" (January 1967 2, 10, the 31st New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Norwegian Dance No. 2", " March of the Trolls Op.54-4" (October 12, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center)
Sibelius:
"Valse Triste" (December 8, 1969 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"The Swan of Tuonela" (March 8, 1973 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio),
"Finlandia" (February 16, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

​
*Granados: *

Liliana, lyric poem
Elisenda; Suite oriental (Suite arabe)

Dani Espasa (piano)

Orquestra Simfònica de Barcelona i Nacional de Catalunya, Pablo González


----------



## Heliogabo

Pugg said:


> ​*Mozart: Piano duets.*
> Disc 1
> Eschenbach/ Frantz


I love this album. Beautiful.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 92*


----------



## Guest

Taverner Choir Andrew Parrott


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scriabin, 24 Preludes*

I have heard very little of Scriabin. That's by design; I don't think much of his philosophy. But Ms. Mosell has recorded this album as an accessible introduction to this composer. I'll take Scriabin through an introduction. But still, as of right now, I don't want to invite him into my house.

Also, I want to hear the Stockhausen pieces. His music hasn't clicked with me, either. First impression: all the vocal interjections remind me of Brian Fernyhough channeling Glenn Gould.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J S: 
*
Concertos for 3 and 4 pianos

Michel Beroff, Jean-Philippe Collard, Gabriel Tacchino, Bruno Rigutto (pianos)

Ensemble Orchestral De Paris, Jean-Pierre Wallez


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> *Scriabin, 24 Preludes*
> 
> I have heard very little of Scriabin. That's by design; I don't think much of his philosophy. But Ms. Mosell has recorded this album as an accessible introduction to this composer. I'll take Scriabin through an introduction. But still, as of right now, I don't want to invite him into my house.
> 
> Also, I want to hear the Stockhausen pieces. His music hasn't clicked with me, either. First impression: all the vocal interjections remind me of Brian Fernyhough channeling Glenn Gould.
> 
> View attachment 89981


https://www.theguardian.com/music/tomserviceblog/2014/mar/28/russian-composer-scriabin-gergiev-lso


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel:*

Piano Concerto in G major
Piano Concerto in D major (for the left hand)
Valses nobles et sentimentales

_Krystian Zimerman (piano)_

Cleveland Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez[


----------



## Guest

Frescobaldi and Bull,wonderful music and played masterly by Gustav Leonhardt.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 99*

Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach; Mass in B minor*

Alarie, Meriman, Simoneau, Nidlinger.

Hermann Scherchen


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> First spin,
> 
> *Liszt*: Transcendental Studies, S139 Nos. 1-12
> 
> Recorded in 1963
> 
> Lazar Berman (piano)


How do you like it?


----------



## deprofundis

Yesterday some schizoprenic called me all night i tolerate his fews first called even if so darnlate he called me for 10h, rambling about is alcoholism, what the point of stopping drinking completly to drink twice the amount you normally drink, im tolerant but schizoprenic can be annoying has hell, so today while he sleep i*m lisening to the wonderful world the delighful worlf of Melchior Vulpius. Eventually it like i had no sleep the fun ring over and over i was trying to sleep, heck you know what when you called someone and it rings 18 time twice maybe the person dosen whant to talk ockay so he ruined my night and eventually i wake up angry and bitters, he ruins my night until the early morning first call was at 22 p.m after hundred of f****** called call(please mind my language) i realise it was 6 o'clock a.m and eventually i wanted to sleep.But enought futility you want to hear me comment this awesome double cd or german origin, of motets.Well for motets i would says
there interresting , they sound quite unique there not franco-flemish type of motets neither italian type, germany has is own sound, very interresting pick but the lenght of these two cd is kilometric(you have been warn), just has mutch has i like the art form of motets i can lisen to both cd in one lisen.*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Grainger, The Warriors*

John Eliot Gardiner and the Philharmonia Orchestra.

I was actually trying to find Saint Saens' piano concertos, but I stumbled on this, and I got distracted. Gramophone called this piece "a rich and fabulous folly from one of music's great originals." Gardiner takes this everything-but-the-kitchen-sink orchestration and brings clarity through it all.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Again! First snow fell here and this is great "winter music"


----------



## Manxfeeder

deprofundis said:


> i*m lisening to the wonderful world the delighful worlf of Melchior Vulpius.*


*

You come up with the most obscure yet interesting composers. I'm listening to his rendition of Es ist ein Ros entsprungen on YouTube.*


----------



## Guest

Lübeck - St. Jakobi (Stellwagen Organ)
1 Praeludium In C (BuxWV 138) 4:15
2 Komm Heiliger Geist, Herre Gott (BuxWV 199) 4:12
3 Nun Lob, Mein Seel, Den Herren (BuxWV 212) 3:41
4 Nun Lob, Mein Seel, Den Herren (BuxWV 213) 7:00
5 Herr Christ, Der Einig Gottes Sohn (BuxWV 192) 2:48
6 Erhalt' Uns, Herr, Bei Deinem Wort (BuxWV 185) 1:52
7 Praeludium In E (BuxWV 142) 8:42
8 Ach Herr, Mich Armen Sünder (BuxWV 178) 2:56
Norden - St. Ludgeri (Arp-Schnitger Organ)
9 Praeludium In E - Transposed To D (BuxWV 143) 5:33
10 Vater Unser Im Himmelreich (BuxWV 219) 2:48
11 Gelobet Seist Du, Jesu Christ (BuxWV 188) 9:06
12 Puer Natus In Bethlehem (BuxWV 217) 1:19
13 Passacaglia In D (BuxWV 161) 6:08
14 Wär Gott Nicht Mit Uns Diese Zeit (BuxWV 222) 2:49
15 Toccata In F (BuxWV 157) 5:17


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> You come up with the most obscure yet interesting composers. I'm listening to his rendition of Es ist ein Ros entsprungen on YouTube.


----------



## Haydn man

More Haydn this time of the HIP variety
No.48 'Maria Theresia'


----------



## DavidA

Shostakovich Piano concerto with trumpet.

Stunning from Yuja Wang both musically and visually!


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Vaneyes

"Oxford" for Saturday Symphony listening. Recorded 1961. :tiphat:


----------



## jim prideaux

Yablonsky and the Moscow Phil performing Myaskovsky's 24th and 25th Symphonies.....


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Chopin: Polonaises 1-6/Piano Sonata No.2/Scherzos Nos. 2 and 3/Nocturnes Nos. 5 and 13/Fantasie in F Minor, Op.49/Ballades 1-4 Witold Malcuzynski

A positive plethora of Chopin from Malcuzynski, and very enjoyable it is too. The recordings date from 1958-62 and are very good, the performances likewise, this is an excellent set thus far.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, B Minor Mass*

After seven months of dithering, I'm finally ordering the Jochum Icon box. I'm looking forward to the Beethoven, Brahms, and Bruckner. But right I'm listening to the B minor on Spotify while waiting for its arrival.

First impression, personally, I don't think this recording of the B minor will get much rotation on my playlist; the ensemble sounds muddy in the choruses.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ned Rorem, Symphonies Nos. 3 and 1*

These are lovely pieces. It's amazing this recording is the world premier of his 1st symphony. These Naxos recordings do his music justice.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dutilleux, Tout un Monde Lontain*

I was looking at Rimbaud's Les Fleurs du Mal and decided the poems didn't speak to me, but it reminded me that I haven't heard Dutilleux in a long time, so I'm pulling this out. Each movement of this piece is inscribed with a quote from Rimbaud's work. The music speaks to me better than the poems.


----------



## Guest

CD8 Serenade - Larch trees - concerto for viola and orchestra - concerto for 28 players


----------



## pmsummer

PHANTASY QUINTET
STRING QUINTETS NOS. 1 & 2
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
Maggini Quartet
Garfield Jackson - viola
_
Naxos_


----------



## Blancrocher

Walton: String Quartets (Gabrieli); Szymanowski: Stabat Mater, etc. (Stryja); Scarlatti/Bach: Sonatas, Inventions (Meyer)


----------



## deprofundis

I can't lisen to my music because of my new french neighbor , they file a complaint to the cops i would put too mutch music crise i harly lisen to music i f 2- or 3 hours a days, a** h*** go home retrun to your country you intolerant swine after this you wonder why everybody hate les français heck im francophobe but i hate them, i was in the shower cops rings on my bell it's only 6:40 p.m the level of music is to minimun. i says to the cop i cooperated, look the nob go from o to 74, i put it at 30 or less, normal volume not decibel abuse and for christ sake you know my taste smooth vocal music what annoying about this hey, i lisen to metal whit headphone because i was affraid why a** h**** like this , this would happen, from now on im flemish of soul thee one that hate the french, i dont lisen to franco flemish polyphonic because it's mostly flemish and i respect flemish not frenchies the hell whit em... im trought whit this , they arrive here 2 week complain 2 times than call the cops on me during my shower grrr im so mad i want to hear swans in headphone at maximun volume holy money perriod, im sorry but as a musicologist i like to lisen to music what the cops tell me is we can arrived here at home anytime a day if your volume too high yah too high 25-30 on a scale of 74 , follow your stupid protocoles cops...this is faschism pure in simple my only joy in life what keep me alive and these darn frogs arrived and ruins everything... im destroyed and i hate em all!! im sorryy this is how i feel, my life all wrek, and i get this?, dont censor this post these people are faschists and i get a treat by the cop if we hear about you playing music too loud we will give you a ticket yah you imbecil i dont have any stupid money i dont have a hundred buck to pay or more for intolerant B******, i m sorry for vulgar language im very very angry and use neologism because the case fit


----------



## Francis Poulenc




----------



## pmsummer

CHANTS DU SUD ET DU NORD
_Norway and Catalan_
*Hirundo Maris*
Arianna Savall - voice, harp
Petter Udland Johansen - voice, hardingfele, mandolin
Sveinung Lilleheir - guitar, voice, dobro
Miquel Angel Cordero - double-bass, voice
David Mayoral - percussion, voice

_ECM New Series_


----------



## Guest

No.41. Very good.


----------



## Guest

No.1. Superb.


----------



## Guest

Amazing playing. Good sound.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Vol 3. Organ works played on the 1512 van Covelens organ in the Alkmaar Laurenskerk, and the 1619 Evers organ in Osteel, by Dirksen, Smits and van Dijk.


----------



## deprofundis

im soorry move it elsewhere pelase mister Ops


----------



## Rhinotop

Karlowicz: Symphony in E minor, op. 7 'Rebirth'


----------



## Pugg

​
Haydn; Sinfonia concertante in B flat Hob. I:105; 
Violin Concerto no. 1 in C major 
Soloists / LAPO / Zukerman


----------



## nightscape

Rhinotop said:


> View attachment 89991
> 
> 
> Karlowicz: Symphony in E minor, op. 7 'Rebirth'


Excellent choice!


----------



## JACE

*Haydn: Sym. No. 92 "Oxford" / Hermann Scherchen, Vienna State Opera Orchestra*

Enjoying this week's Saturday Symphony.


----------



## nightscape

*Bach* - Violin Sonatas & Partitas (Ehnes)










*Prokofiev* - Violin Concerto No. 1 (Abbado/Mintz/Chicago)










*Copland* - Appalachian Spring (complete ballet) (Slatkin/Detroit)










*Myaskovsky* - Symphony No. 16 (Svetlanov/Russian Federation ASO)










*Raff* - Symphony No. 9 (Stadlmair/Bamberg)


----------



## nightscape

*Bruckner* - Symphony 8 (Gielen/SWR)


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> How do you like it?


As if I heard almost completely different, not sure which one I like most now.


----------



## Pugg

Francis Poulenc said:


>


Stunning cover, you must be a Poulenc fan


----------



## Pugg

​Some Mozart on this crispy Sunday morning.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> As if I heard almost completely different, not sure which one I like most now.


They are so different but both are equally compelling.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> They are so different but both are equally compelling.


That's the word I was looking for.
( DG sounds better though )


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Sweet little pieces by the mighty English virginalists.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Piano Concerto No.2 in B Flat; Schumann: Fantasie, Op.17


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> That's the word I was looking for.
> ( DG sounds better though )


There's no comparison. I doubt that Berman's was considered good sounding even in 1960!


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> There's no comparison. I doubt that Berman's was considered good sounding even in 1960!


I do think I said it wrong, I mean( and I quote you)


> he sounds a little crass and superficial compared to Trifonov


----------



## Pugg

​*Gyrowetz:
*

Symphony in E flat major, Op. 6 No. 2
Symphony in F major, Op. 6 No. 3
Symphony in D major, Op. 12 No. 1

London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*; Sting quintet K515/ 516.
Alban Berg Quartet & Michelle Wolf .


----------



## Andolink

*J. S. Bach*: _Sontata in G minor, BWV 1001; Partita in B minor, BWV 1002; Partita in D minor, BWV 1004_


----------



## James Mann

Hello lovely people 
I have been listening to a CD of Haydn's late symphonies over the past few days. This music is mostly a wonderful delight. 
I wish you all a very nice Christmas :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Mosè in Egitto
*
Ruggero Raimondi (Mosè), Siegmund Nimsgern (Faraone), June Anderson (Elcia), Ernesto Palacio (Osiride), Zehava Gal (Amaltea), Salvatore Fisichella (Aronne), Sandra Browne (Amenosi), Keith Lewis (Mambre)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus & Philharmonia Orchestra, Claudio Scimone.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## tdc

Brahms - Symphony No. 4


----------



## Pugg

​
*Smetana:*
String Quartet No. 1 in E minor 'From My Life'
String Quartet No. 2 in D minor

*Pavel Haas Quartet*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Schoenberg earlier today:

_Die Jakobsleiter_ - oratorio for soloists, choir and orchestra WoO [Text: composer after Biblical sources] (c. 1916-44 inc.), _Friede auf Erden (Peace on Earth)_ - chorus for mixed choir op.13 [Text: C-F Mayer] (1907), _Four Pieces_ for mixed choir op.27 [Texts: composer (nos. 1 & 2)/Tschan-J-Su (no.3)/Hung-So-Fan (no.4)] (1925), _Three Satires_ for mixed choir op.28 [Texts: composer] (1925-26), Septet-Suite for piano, two clarinets, bass clarinet and string trio op.29 (1925-26), _Accompaniment to a Cinematographic Scene _ for orchestra op.34 (1929-30) and String Trio op.45 (1946):


----------



## Guest

CD2 Buxtehude

1 Praeludium, Fuge Und Ciacona In C (BuxWV 137) 
2 Nimm Von Uns, Herr, Du Treuer Gott (BuxWV 207) 
3 Christ, Unser Herr, Zum Jordan Kam (BuxWV 180) 
4 Toccata In G Manualiter (BuxWV 164) 
5 Ein Feste Burg Ist Unser Gott (BuxWV 184) 
6 Ach Gott Und Herr (BuxWV 177) 
7 Praeludium In G (BuxWV 150) 
8 Kommt Her Zu Mir, Spricht Gottes Sohn (BuxWV 201) 
9 Canzonetta In G (BuxWV 172) 
10 Praeludium In C (BuxWV 136) 
11 Nun Lob, Mein Seel, Den Herren (BuxWV 215) 
12 Nun Lob, Mein Seel, Den Herren (BuxWV 214) 
13 Canzonetta In E (BuxWV 169) 
14 Es Spricht Der Unweisen Mund Wohl (BuxWV 187) 
15 Praeludium In D (BuxWV 139)


----------



## Necronomicon

New member of the forum, thought this was a good place to start!
This week I've been giving this a spin. Namely disc 11









Disc: 11
1. Sonata for keyboard in B minor, K. 173 (L. 447)
2. Sonata for keyboard in C minor, K. 174 (L. 410)
3. Sonata for keyboard in A minor, K. 175 (L. 429)
4. Sonata for keyboard in D minor, K. 176 (L. 163)
5. Sonata for keyboard in D major, K. 177 (L. 364)
6. Sonata for keyboard in D major, K. 178 (L. 162)
7. Sonata for keyboard in G minor, K. 179 (L. 177)
8. Sonata for keyboard in G major, K. 180 (L. 272)
9. Sonata for keyboard in A major, K. 181 (L. 194)
10. Sonata for keyboard in A major, K. 182 (L. 139)
11. Sonata for keyboard in F minor, K. 183 (L. 473)
12. Sonata for keyboard in F minor, K. 184 (L. 189)
13. Sonata for keyboard in F minor, K. 185 (L. 173)
14. Sonata for keyboard in F minor, K. 186 (L. 72)
15. Sonata for keyboard in F minor, K. 187 (L. 285)
16. Sonata for keyboard in A minor, K. 188 (L. 239)

I still cant believe he recorded the entire catalogue, its a 34 disc set!! 
This is one of my favorites, K173, 181 & 182 are real highlights.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mozart: Gran Partita (Mackerras); Mozart/Strauss: Arias (Schäfer); Beethoven: Variations, etc. (Gould)


----------



## Pugg

​HAYDN; Sonata, Hob.XVI:44
CHOPIN; Ballade No.3
DEBUSSY; Préludes, Book 1, Nos.2, 3,


----------



## Jos

Budapester streichquartett , Mozart quartets

Philips minigroove, 1960


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Clarinet Concerto & Clarinet Quintet
Boston Symphony String Quartet

Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Munch

_Benny Goodman_ (clarinet)


----------



## Guest

Haydn 92


----------



## Andolink

*Antonio Vivaldi*: _Cello Concertos_










*Pierre Boulez*: _Le marteau sans maître_


----------



## Vasks

*Bridge - Rebus: Concert Overture (Hickox/Chandos)
Szymanowski - String Quartet #1 (Prometeo/Brilliant)
Bartok - Concerto for Orchestra (Dohnanyi/London)*


----------



## Pugg

​Prokofiev: Piano Sonatas 2 in D minor, Op. 14 & 3 in A minor, Op. 28
Rachmaninov: Moments musicaux, Op. 18
Kapustin: Prelude, Reverie, Toccatina & Raillery from 8 Konzertetüden

*Mario Häring* (piano)


----------



## JACE

More Haydn:










*Hermann Scherchen: The 1950s Haydn Symphonies Recordings*
CD 1 - Sym. No. 44 "Mourning"; Sym. No. 92 "Oxford"; Sym. No. 45 "Farewell"
with the Vienna State Opera Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*

There was a time I didn't like Karajan's Bruckner. That's not the case anymore.


----------



## Judith

Brahms Piano Trio performed by Joshua Bell, Steven Isserlis and Jeremy Denk. Addicted to this one as I can't stop playing it!!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi.*

_Beverly Sills / Baker/ Gedda_.

Maestro Patané conducting.


----------



## senza sordino

Three from my collection
Britten Piano Concerto and Violin Concerto. I adore the violin concerto, one of my favourites 
View attachment 89999


Holst Double Concerto for two violins, Two songs without words, Lyric Movement, Brook Green Suite, A Fugal Concerto for flute, oboe and string orchestra and St Paul's Suite
View attachment 90000


Delius Double Concerto, Violin Concerto and Cello Concerto. These are not your typical heroic concerti where the soloist is pitted against the orchestra in mortal combat, but instead these are dreamy journeys the soloist and orchestra take. Let's see what lovely music we can make together.
View attachment 90001


From the library
Elgar Symphony no 2. I've never got into his two symphonies. I tried again with this recording. I'm still trying.
View attachment 90002


From Spotify 
RVW Phantasy Quintet and two string quartets. Nice.
View attachment 90003


----------



## Guest

Die Familie Bach vor Johann Sebastian Kantaten


----------



## JACE

*Arthur Rubinstein Plays Brahms (Sony)*
CD 6 - Piano Trios Nos. 1 & 2 / with Szeryng & Fournier

Gorgeous music!


----------



## Haydn man

2 very enjoyable concertos, if you like your music romantic that is
Part of my Decca Analogue box set


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> Mahler: Symphony 2 (Scherchen); Shostakovich: Preludes and Fugues (Scherbakov)


Coupla dyn-o-mite listenings.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Elizabeth Maconchy
Overture, Proud Thames *(1952)*
Symphony, for double string orchestra* (1953)*
Serenata Concertante, for violin and orchestra** (1962)*
Music for Strings *(1984)
Manoug Parikian, vn.*
LSO, LPO cond. Vernon Handley
LPO, cond. Barry Wordsworth [Lyrita, 2007]

Which is absolutely the real deal, and great music. I picked this disc up by accident second hand - it was inside the CD box of another Maconchy disc.










*
Helmut Lachenmann
"Allegro Sostenuto" for clarinet, cello and piano* (1986-1988)
Live - mdi ensemble:
Paolo Casiraghi, clarinet
Giorgio Casati, cello
Luca Ieracitano, piano

March 9th 2011
Teatro Lauro Rossi, Macerata
[courtesy of You Tube]

A very strong piece, in my view.

*Richard Stauss
Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in D major, AV 53
Trio for Piano and Strings no 1 in A major, AV 37
2 pieces for Piano Quartet
Festmarsch for Piano Quartet in D major, AV 178
Serenade for Piano Quartet in G major, AV 168
Concertante, AV 157*
Max Mandel (Viola); Amelia Piano Trio 
[Naxos, 2011]

I was going to dismiss these as pretty salon pieces, but it turns out they mostly are. And the two piano trios, the reason I auditioned this disc, were written when Strauss was 13 and 14 respectively. Bless!

Nicely played and recorded, though.


----------



## Atrahasis

Kancheli - Light Sorrow


----------



## Guest




----------



## opus55

Dvorak: The Symphony No. 8 in G Major, Op.88
_Staatskapelle Berlin
Otmar Suitner_


----------



## Atrahasis

Geirr Tveitt: Variations on a Folksong from Hardanger, for orchestra & 2 pianos


----------



## Guest




----------



## DavidA

Chopin Piano Sonata 2 / Yuja Wang


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Liszt: Piano Concerto No.2 in A Witold Malcuzynski/Philharmonia Orchestra/Walter Susskind
Liszt: Sonata in B Minor/Rapsodie Espagnole Witold Malcuzynski
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No.1 in B-flat Minor, Op.23 Witold Malcuzynski/French National Radio Orchestra/Nicolai Malko

More Malcuzynski. His Liszt playing is superb, and towards the end of the concerto I heard details in the piano part that I've never heard in any other performances, really clear playing and beautifully accompanied. The Sonata also ranks amongst the best I've heard, a good overall grasp of the structure of the piece, altogether very convincing. The Rapsodie is exciting (though for edge of the seat excitement Simon Barere is the finest in this piece), and the Tchaikovsky concerto is a thoroughly musical, though exciting when it needs be, rendering. This box is certainly yielding many delights.


----------



## Blancrocher

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto 2, Paganini Rhapsody (Ashkenazy/Previn); Piano Music (Demidenko); Bruckner: Symphony 9 (Jochum/Dresden)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, La Mer*

I don't know what Martinon does that's so magic, but he makes this piece actually sound like water.


----------



## Guest

In honor of his death today.


----------



## psfrankel

and the Bridge Quartet in E Minor "Bologna" from this disc:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, La Mer*

In this piece, Martinon sounds like water; Boulez sounds like Debussy.


----------



## Rhinotop

Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a theme by Händel, Op. 24
Daniel Barenboim, piano
Masterful piece!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*

One reviewer called this "too earthbound." I'm not sure what that means. The recording itself is well done; it sounds like you're standing next to the conductor.


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No. 9*
> 
> One reviewer called this "too earthbound." I'm not sure what that means. The recording itself is well done; it sounds like you're standing next to the conductor.
> 
> View attachment 90017


I think an no nonse approach is meant,does this help in any way?


----------



## Biwa

August Hendrik Winding
Carl Reinecke
Carl Maria von Weber
Robert Schumann
Norbert Burgmüller
Carl Gottlieb Reissiger 
Heinrich Joseph Baermann

Tra Nguyen, piano 
Sabine Grofmeier, clarinet


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1985.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes

*Faure*: Piano Trio (rec.1999).


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> In honor of his death today.


I'm sorry to hear that. I had not heard.

Related:

http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2016/11/06/world/europe/ap-eu-hungary-obit-kocsis.html?_r=0

Next up (rec.1991 - '96). :angel:


----------



## JACE

*Murray Perahia - Songs Without Words (Sony)*
Compositions by Bach/Busoni, Mendelssohn, and Schubert/Liszt


----------



## Harmonie

*Deploration de la Mort de Jehan Ockeghem* by Josquin Deprez

Being in an university's Music History I course it is sometimes very hard to recognize the constant barrage of composers thrown at me every week, sometimes just as a passing note, as actual people that lived. I know that has to sound very cold, but that's just kind of the way it is. But then somehow I stumbled upon this on YouTube. It is gorgeous, and heart-wrenching. It helps me see both Josquin and Ockeghem as people, instead of just names in a history book.


----------



## psfrankel

Trying to coax winter to arrive, so:

Tchaikovsky's Symphony #1, 'Winter Dreams', Claudio Abbado, Chicago Symphony Orchestra








and

Gabriel Faure's Piano Quintette no. 2 in d minor opus 115 for piano & strings - and - 
String Quartet in e minor opus 121


----------



## Guest

No.2 today.


----------



## Biwa

Peter Tchaikovsky
Gustav Lewin
Sigismund Schneider
Arnold Schönberg
Sigfrid Karg-Elert
Adolf Schreiner
Wilhelm Berger
Arnold Mendelssohn
Wilhelm Lindemann
Jonny Heykens
Jean Dasty
Siegfried Wagner
Richard Eilenberg
Émile Waldteufel
Engelbert Humperdinck

Elena Fink (soprano)
Le Quatuor Romantique


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1976 - '78.


----------



## JACE

Chopin: Piano Sonatas Nos. 2 & 3 / Murray Perahia (CBS Masterworks)


----------



## Janspe

Tonight's listening includes Gubaidulina's _Offertorium_ for violin and orchestra and Mendelssohn's Symphony "No. 5" in in D minor, Op. 107. Why these pieces? As it turns out, I'm going to hear them live this Thursday, at a concert given by the Helsinki Philharmonic! It's been a while since I last heard them, so I though I should freshen my memory before hearing them live for the first time. I'm pretty excited: the Gubaidulina concerto is a great piece!








Gidons Krēmers, violin
Boston Symphony Orchestra, led by Charles Dutoit








Berliner Philharmoniker, led by Lorin Maazel


----------



## senza sordino

Faure, Debussy and Ravel Trios
View attachment 90026


And because there was some Poulenc talk this weekend.
Piano Concerto, Sextet for winds and piano, Sonata for two pianos, Concerto for two pianos, Organ Concerto, Concerto champetre, Gloria
View attachment 90027


Turina Piano Trios
View attachment 90028


----------



## Manxfeeder

Traverso said:


> I think an no nonse approach is meant,does this help in any way?


Aha! Why didn't he say it that way?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Sunday always seems to be the day for getting back to Bach.



Over the course of the day I listened to the whole of Schiff's _Well Tempered Clavier_.


----------



## Rhinotop

Today was a Brahms' day:

Piano trio No. 1
Piano quartets 1-3
String sextets 1 and 2
Cello sonata No. 1
Horn trio Op. 40


----------



## JACE

*Martha Argerich - The Collection 1: The Solo Recordings*
CD 5 - Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit; Sonatine; Valses nobles et sentimentales










*Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - Great Pianists of the 20th Century, Vol. 68*
Disc 1 - Debussy: Images, Books 1 & 2 (complete); Preludes, Books 1 & 2 (excerpts)


----------



## Biwa

Ludwig van Beethoven: 
Piano Sonata No. 3 in C major Op. 2 No. 3
Piano Sonata No. 29 in B flat major Op. 106 "Hammerklavier"

Vestard Shimkus: 
EU Variations on a Theme of Beethoven

Vestard Shimkus (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert: String Quartets.*
D 18/ D 36/D 103
Melos Quartet


----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> *Murray Perahia - Songs Without Words (Sony)*
> Compositions by Bach/Busoni, Mendelssohn, and Schubert/Liszt


One of his best recordings.
( in my humble opinion)


----------



## Pugg

Biwa said:


> View attachment 90023
> 
> 
> Peter Tchaikovsky
> Gustav Lewin
> Sigismund Schneider
> Arnold Schönberg
> Sigfrid Karg-Elert
> Adolf Schreiner
> Wilhelm Berger
> Arnold Mendelssohn
> Wilhelm Lindemann
> Jonny Heykens
> Jean Dasty
> Siegfried Wagner
> Richard Eilenberg
> Émile Waldteufel
> Engelbert Humperdinck
> 
> Elena Fink (soprano)
> Le Quatuor Romantique


Is this what it says, late Christmas songs Biwa?


----------



## JACE

More gems from the _*Bigger Beethoven Box*_ (Vanguard Classics):










*Bagatelles, Opp. 33, 119, 126 / Denis Matthews*

Here's what the Vanguard CD issue of this music looked like:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy: Zoltán Kocsis* (piano)
Suite Bergamasque
Images oubliées (3) for piano
Pour le piano
Estampes (3) (Complete)


----------



## KenOC

Mozart: Piano Sonata No. 14 in C Minor, K. 457. From Fazil Say's complete set of Mozart sonatas. His performances sound very fine. Glad he stayed out of prison.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler; Symphony 9*
C.S.O; Sir George Solti.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart:*
Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622
_Karl Leiste_r (clarinet)

Oboe Concerto In C major, K314
_Lothar Koch_ (oboe)

Bassoon Concerto in B flat major, K191
_Günter Piesk_ (bassoon)

Berliner Philharmoniker, _Herbert von Karajan_


----------



## deprofundis

Hey guys tonight im lisening to *Melchior Vulpius *double cd of motets at a minimun volume in the living room , pretty nice double cd capella delaminzia lead by René Michael Roder, great double cd we have here, you want motetten that german for motets.
Very nice stuff indeed.See no ''etat d'âme'' or anything just plain devotion to classical music.


----------



## Guest

It must be this one.


----------



## Guest

Buxtehude Harald Vogel vol.3


----------



## Pugg

​
*Obras Maestras Del Canto Grego
*

~ _Coro De Monjes Del Monasterio_

( Canto Gregoriano - Major Works of Gregorian Chant)


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I have a day off today, snow is falling outside my window in big fluffy flakes, my emigration paperwork is in the mail and on the way, and I have just set a date for getting married in some 2.5 months. Time for some Christmas spirit.









The current one: BWV605 "Der Tag, der ist so freudenreich". This day, it is so full of joy...


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann*; Symphonies
( disc 2)
Riccardo Muti, condcuting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel:	*

Piano Concerto in G major
Piano Concerto in D major (for the left hand)
Debussy:Fantasie for piano and orchestra

_Zoltán Kocsis_ (piano)

Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler;* Sympony no 1
R.C.O : Leonard Bernstein conducting.


----------



## Guest

Buxtehude cd4 It is real a joy to listen to this music.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: The Horn Concertos 
Baumann / St Paul Chamber Orchestra / Zukerman


----------



## JACE

SiegendesLicht said:


> I have a day off today, snow is falling outside my window in big fluffy flakes, my emigration paperwork is in the mail and on the way, and *I have just set a date for getting married in some 2.5 months*. Time for some Christmas spirit.


SiegendesLicht -- Congratulations on your upcoming wedding. Best wishes! :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

JACE said:


> SiegendesLicht -- Congratulations on your upcoming wedding. Best wishes! :tiphat:


Indeed Jace,from me also best wishes and a musical homage


----------



## JACE

*Arthur Rubinstein Plays Brahms (RCA/Sony)*
CD 7 - Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 101 (with Szeryng & Fournier) and Piano Quintet, Op. 34 (with the Guarneri String Quartet)

In my book, this set earns five BIG stars. It's essential listening for anyone who loves Brahms' music.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

​*Massenet: Werther*

_Alfredo Kraus (Werther), Tatiana Troyanos (Charlotte)_, Christine Barbaux (Sophie), Matteo Manuguerra (Albert), Jules Bastin (Le Bailli), Jean-Philippe Lafont (Johann), Philip Langridge (Schmidt), Lynda Richardson (Kätchen), Michael Lewis (Brühlmann)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, _Michel Plasso_n


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1973.


----------



## Guest

Salve festa dies,one of my favorites.


----------



## psfrankel

Sea Shell
Carl Engel (arr. Zimbalist) Shannon Lee Violin; Pamela Mia Paul Piano
10:43

Fratres Vi
Arvo Part Franz Welser-most/the London Philharmonic
10:46

Streamed from KING.org, "Evergreen Channel," earlier this morning.
(KING.org is a classical music member-supported radio station in Seattle, WA.)


----------



## JACE

I never quite finished my list of 100 Favorite Classical Recordings -- even though I only had a few blog entries to go. I thought I'd resume with this:










*Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 3 / Stokowski, National PO (EMI)*
Stokowski and Rachmaninov had a long musical relationship. In fact, Stoki premièred Rachmaninov's Third Symphony with the the Philadelphia Orchestra in 1936. Oddly, Stokowski didn't conduct it again until he made this recording for the tiny, UK-based Desmar label in 1975. Although it was made only a few years before his passing, I think this recording is one of his best in Stokowski's massive discography. If you listen, you'll quickly realize why Rachmaninov entrusted this symphony's première to Stokowski. This is colorful, voluptuous, intoxicating music that aligns perfectly with Stoki's strengths as a conductor.

Here's a brief quote from Stokowski on Rachmaninov's art:
_"The musical personality of Rachmaninoff is unique. His music expresses the intensity and nostalgia, the vitality and the vivid coloring, the dramatic rhythm of the Slavic art. The emotional and imaginative side of his music is rich in the mysterious and the intangible -- those remote moods of the spirit which carry us far from everyday life and open for us visions of the heart which completely transforms our existence."_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1970 - '83.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Guest

Buxtehude vol.5


----------



## bharbeke

Heard on classical radio over the weekend:

Brahms: Academic Festival Overture (Nikolaus Harnoncourt, Berlin Philharmonic)

This version bumped the piece up two tiers to the level of good.

Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Piano Concerto No. 1 (Alessandro Marangoni, Andrew Mogrelia, Malmo Symphony Orchestra)

This composer and piece are both brand new to me. I really liked this performance and would be glad to hear more of the composer's output in the future.

Lizst: Liebenstraum No. 3 (Jenny Lin)

Overall, the piece is good, but the extremely chromatic section is amazing.


----------



## Judith

Greig Piano Concerto in A Minor
Stephen Hough
Bergen Philharmonic 
Andrew Litton

Heaven!!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Britten Day...*

War Requiem, Op. 66*
Bostridge, Keenlyside, Cvilak; LSO, Noseda; Eltham College Choir [LSO Live, 2012]










*
Cello Symphony, Op. 68
Cello (duo) Sonata, Op. 65*
Alban Gerhardt, Steven Osborne; BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Manze [Hyperion, 2013]










*
Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings, Op. 31
Les illuminations, Op. 18
Nocturne, Op. 60*
Ian Bostridge (Tenor), Radek Baborák (French Horn);Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Simon Rattle [EMI, 2005]










I've spent the afternoon listening to Britten, who is fast becoming my newest 'favourite' composer as I accumulate more recordings of his works. The magnificent, poignant War Requiem started things off, and afterwards I realised that all I wanted to listen to was more Britten. So the Symphony for Cello and Orchestra, Sonata for Cello and Piano and the Orchestral songs followed. Spellbinding.

All these three recordings have been made with great love of and sensitivity to Britten's music, and each is currently indispensable to me. They also have the advantage of first-class modern recordings. Very highly recommended.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Rhinotop

Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky, Op. 78
Absolutely explosive, powerful!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malcolm Arnold - Symphony no.1 op.22 (1949), Symphony no.2 op.40 (1952-53) and Symphony no.3 op.63 (1954-57):










Jean Sibelius - _En Saga_ - tone poem op.9 (1892 - rev. 1902), _Spring Song_ - tone poem op.16 (1894 - rev. 1895 and 1902), Four excerpts from the incidental music to _Kuolema_ op.44 nos.1 & 2 (1903) & op.62a/b (1911), _The Bard_ - tone poem op.64 (1913 - rev. 1914) and _Tapiola_ - tone poem op.112 (1926):


----------



## AClockworkOrange

A second recording of the recent Saturday Symphony with *Haydn's Symphony No.92 "Oxford" *performed this time by *George Szell & the Cleveland Orchestra*.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A delicious helping of French mélodies by Chausson, Hahn, and Duparc performed by Véronique Gens... one of my favorite singers... especially for this genre. 



Right now listening to the Vienna Octet perform the Mendelssohn sextet.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphonies 6 and 8*

These are fun recordings. This is Bernstein before the indulgence; the first movement of the 6th is actually less a stroll in the park and more of a jog on a track.


----------



## pmsummer

EL NUEVO MUNDO
_Folias Criollas_
*Montserrat Figueras, Tembembe Ensamble Continuo, La Capella Reial de Catalunya, Hespèrion XXI*
Jordi Savall - director

_Alia Vox_


----------



## Guest

This LP arrived today (newly re-released on 180g vinyl.). Magnificent playing with pretty good sound.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

David Petersen - Speelstukken

Colorful violin music of the stylus phantasticus - quite reminiscent of Biber, actually!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1987.


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Parsifal
_Berliner Philharmoniker|Karajan_


----------



## Sonata

opus55 said:


> Wagner: Parsifal
> _Berliner Philharmoniker|Karajan_


Me too.

And this one


----------



## KenOC

Weber, piano concertos. Peter Rosel piano, Herbert Blomstedt with the Staatskapelle Dresden. Sturdy classical-era fare from 1811-1812.


----------



## Pugg

​
Beethoven: "Violin Concerto in D major, Op.61"
[Soloist] Isaac Stern (Vn), the New York Philharmonic (April 20, 1959 New York, St. George Hotel)
JS Bach: "Concerto in D minor BWV.1043 for two violins"
[Soloist] Yehudi Menuhin (Vn), 7 Isaac Stern (Vn), the New York Philharmonic (Carnegie Hall May 18, 1976)


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> Me too.
> 
> And this one


Verdi is still among the greatest.


----------



## Pugg

KenOC said:


> Weber, piano concertos. Peter Rosel piano, Herbert Blomstedt with the Staatskapelle Dresden. Sturdy classical-era fare from 1811-1812.


Very good choice sir/ madam, I compliment you.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizet*:
Patrie Overture, Op. 19
Carmen Suite
L'Arlesienne Suite No. 1
L'Arlésienne Suite No. 2

*Thomas*
Mignon Overture
Raymond Overture

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray


----------



## Pugg

​
Beethoven - Concerto No. 4


----------



## Pugg

​Busoni: Turandot Suite.
Casella: Paganiniana .
Martucci: Three Pieces.
Riccardo Muti conducting.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I added a second performance of Haydn's Oxford Symphony to my listening before turning in last night, featuring Sergiu Celibiache and the Münchner Philharmoniker. A phenomenal performance with a great amount of spirit and clarity. A superb performance and an interesting contrast with Szell's recording.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Pergolesi*: Stabat Mater
*Scarlatti*, A: Stabat Mater
6 Concerti grossi

Mirella Freni & Teresa Berganza

Orchestre de Chambre Paul Kuentz, Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Op.59 No.2 Rasumovsky - Nr. 11 OP.95


----------



## jim prideaux

I know the man is often criticised for his ambiguous relationship with the state (although I am not sure what he was meant to do!) but on returning to the music of Kabalevsky I am reminded of just how much he seems to combine a certain magical element I feel it is often possible to discern in Russian music with an obvious autumnal sensibility-just perfect on this cold N.E. morning.......

Kabalevsky-First Piano Concerto performed by Stott, Jarvi and the BBC Phil.

prior to this I had heartily enjoyed listening to Grechaninov's 1st Symphony performed by Polyansky and the Russian State S.O.

(again, just seemed to reflect the atmosphere this morning!)

off to work...opportunity for further listening through YT.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Scarlatti: Sonatas.*
Alexandre Tharaud.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert; Lieder/ Renée Fleming.*
Christoph Eschenbach piano


----------



## Dr Johnson

Pre-Mediaeval Metrics


----------



## Guest

C.PH.E.Bach Die Letzten Leiden Des Erlösers


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Biwa

Pugg said:


> Is this what it says, late Christmas songs Biwa?


It's a little, light program of instrumental music and 7 songs in the spirit of Christmas. These pieces from the late 19th & early 20th centuries are given charming and festive performances by Elena Fink (soprano) and Le Quatuor Romantique who perform on the violin, cello, harmonium and piano.


----------



## Biwa

View attachment 90045


Heitor Villa-Lobos:

Floresta do Amazonas (Forest of the Amazon)

Anna Korondi (soprano)
São Paulo State Symphony Orchestra & Choir
John Neschling (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Molique:*

String Quartet in B flat major, Op. 42
String Quartet in A major, Op. 44

Mannheimer String Quartet


----------



## jim prideaux

Schiff, Fischer and the Budapest Festival Orch. performing Bartok's 3rd Piano Concerto......


----------



## Vasks

*Telemann - Overture #4 for Harpsichord (Hoeren/cpo)
J. S. Bach - Concerto in C for 3 Harpsichords & Strings (Pinnock/Archiv)
Fasch - Orchestral Suite in A minor (Nemeth/Dynamic)
Handel - Organ Concerto, Op. 4, No. 3 (Nicholson/Hyperion)*


----------



## JACE

*Bach: Goldberg Variations / Murray Perahia (Sony)*
Perahia's recording is the one that I choose most often when I'd like to hear the GVs.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt*: Vallée d'Obermann (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 6)
Wandererfantasie (Schubert), S366

*Schubert*: 4 Impromptus, D899

Teo Gheorghiu (piano)

Musikkollegium Winterthur, Douglas Boyd


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Don Carlo*

Michael Sylvester (Don Carlo), Ferrucio Furlanetto (Filippo II), Vladimir Chernov (Rodrigo), Samuel Ramey (Il Grande Inquisitore), Paul Plishka (Un Frate), Aprile Millo (Elisabetta di Valois), Dolora Zajick (La principessa Eboli), Jane Bunnell (Tebaldo)

Metropolitan Opera Orchestra and Chorus, James Levine.


----------



## Guest

Buxtehude Vol.6


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1970/1.


----------



## Sonata

JACE said:


> *Bach: Goldberg Variations / Murray Perahia (Sony)*
> Perahia's recording is the one that I choose most often when I'd like to hear the GVs.


That is a very nice recording; Perahia is a class musician.

As for me, I am currently rolling along with my Verdi project. I'm almost halfway through!:


----------



## Conglomerate

Salvatore Sciarrino - Storie di Altre Storie


----------



## JACE

*Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 18 & 20 / Richard Goode, Orpheus Chamber Orchestra (Nonesuch)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

More Arnold and Sibelius tonight.

Malcolm Arnold - Symphony no.4 op.71 (1960) and Symphony no.5 op.74 (1961):










Jean Sibelius - Violin Concerto in D-minor op.47 (1904 - rev. 1905), Two Serenades for violin and orchestra op.69a/b (1912 & 1913) and _Humoresque no.1_ for violin and orchestra op.87 no.1 (1917 - rev. 1940):


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1997.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Richard Strauss' Vier Letzte Lieder performed by Elisabeth Schwarzkopf with George Szell & the RSO Berlin.

Immensely beautiful ndeed.


----------



## Guest

Pleasantly tuneful and well recorded.


----------



## KenOC

CPE Bach, 3 Flute Concertos. Emmanual Pahud backed by the Potsdam Kammerakademie, Trevor Pinnock conducting. Modern flute but in razor-sharp performances. CPEs craziness is in full display.


----------



## Guest

Faure musique de chambre

1	Sonata for violin & piano No. 1 in A major, Op. 13: I. Allegro molto 
2	Sonata for Violin & Piano No. 1 in A major, Op. 13: II. Andante 
3	Sonata for violin & piano No. 1 in A major, Op. 13: III. Allegro vivo 
4	Sonata for violin & piano No. 1 in A major, Op. 13: IV. Allegro quasi presto 
5	Sonata for violin & piano No. 2 in E minor, Op. 108: I. Allegro non troppo 
6	Sonata for violin & piano No. 2 in E minor, Op. 108: II. Andante 
Additional Track Information Faure: Musique de Chambre, Vol. 1 album for sale
7	Sonata for violin & piano No. 2 in E minor, Op. 108: III. Finale: allegro non troppo 
8	Berceuse, for violin & piano (or orchestra) in D major, Op. 16 
9	Romance for violin & piano (or orchestra) in B flat major, Op. 28 
10	Andante for violin & piano in B flat major, Op. 75 
11	Morceau de lecture, for violin & piano 
12	Sicilienne, for cello & piano, Op. 78 
13	Elegie for cello & piano or orchestra in C minor, Op. 24


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1976 - '81, newly remastered 2001.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Piano day:

*
Beethoven
Piano Sonatas in F minor, A and C, nos. 1 - 3, Op. 2/1 - 3*
Alfred Brendel [Philips, 1996]

Ear candy of the best sort!










*
Liszt
Années De Pèlerinage, Year 1 - Suisse, S.160*
Jorge Bolet [Decca, 1999]

High romantic enchantment - a great, transcendent performance.










*
Schoenberg, Berg and Webern - Piano Music*
Berg - Sonata Op. 1
Schoenberg - 3 piano pieces op 11; 6 little piano pieces op. 19; 5 piano pieces op. 23; Suite for piano, op. 25; 2 piano pieces op. 33
Webern - variations op. 27
Peter Hill [Naxos, 1999]

A fine disc: Hill's readings are clear and musical.


----------



## George O

*in contention for desert island disc*










Virtuose Kammermusik: Violoncello

Frederic Chopin (1810-1849): Polonaise brillante C-dur. op 3
-Maria Kliegel, cello
-Ludger Maxsein, piano

Zoltan Kodaly (1882-1967): Sonate, op 8
-Maria Kliegel, cello

on Telefunken (Western Germany), from 1977

5 stars


----------



## Sonata

As noted on the opera forum, one of my very favorite Wagner albums:










I am also sampling Bohm's Ring on Spotify


----------



## pmsummer

PIÈCES EN TRIO
_Pour les Flûtes, Violon & Dessus de Viole_
*Marin Marais*
Musica Pacifica

_Virgin Veritas X2_


----------



## Rhinotop

Brahms: Clarinet quintet in B minor, Op. 115
Along with the Piano quintet, the best chamber works of this genius!!


----------



## JACE

Rhinotop said:


> View attachment 90047
> 
> 
> Brahms: Clarinet quintet in B minor, Op. 115
> *Along with the Piano quintet, the best chamber works of this genius!!*


You'll get no arguments from me on that! 

Prompted by Traverso's Faure post above:










*Faure: Violin Sonatas, etc. / Fujikawa, Osorio (ASV)*


----------



## deprofundis

Thanks for the kind words, you mister Manxdfeeder you seem to share a bit my taste , i find this awesome, people into aventureous renaissance, yes i like discovery mister your one heck of an interresting specimen ,a fine americain, your always welcome on my post sir, take care.

And yes Melchior Vulpius was one hell of a discovery it was a recomandation of an old musicologist friend of mine, have a nice day great sir.


----------



## Manxfeeder

deprofundis said:


> Thanks for the kind words, you mister Manxdfeeder you seem to share a bit my taste


Thanks for the kind words. And I trust your advocacy for this music will attract new listeners to this music around here. :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Adams, Shaker Loops. Reich, The Desert Music*

I'm listening to the BBC music CD from its latest magazine.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Guest

No.3 today.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Played on the 1612 Gugliemi organ in Santa Maria di Vallicella, Rome - apparently one of the best organs to play Frescobaldi on!


----------



## delallan

Loving this new 'to me' album of Mahler Lieder!


----------



## Conglomerate

Kontrapunctus said:


> No.3 today.


Have you heard the Lutosławski Quartet cycle?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Grieg: Peer Gynt*
Elly Ameling / Edo de Waart


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> As noted on the opera forum, one of my very favorite Wagner albums:


One of his best albums ever.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov:* Piano concerto 2
Alexander Tharaud.


----------



## Pugg

​*Rachmaninov*: All Night Vigil

Phoenix Chorale & Kansas City Chorale, Charles Bruffy


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart: Piano concertos 1/4*
Daniel Barenboim.


----------



## Jerry

The mighty St Matthew Passion by Johann Sebastian Bach ....

.... transcribed for*trumpet, flute, violin, oboe and organ. 















I think I prefer it to the original.


----------



## Guest

Conglomerate said:


> Have you heard the Lutosławski Quartet cycle?


No, but I bet it's superb!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3* in C minor, Op. 78 'Organ Symphony'

Michael Murray (organ)

Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

The music of the English virginalists, played on the sweet little early 17th-century organ in Knole house, and the 1789 Green organ in Armitage.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Offenbach: La Grande-Duchesse de Gérolstein*

Dame Felicity Lott (La Grande Duchesse), Sandrine Piau (Wanda), Yann Beuron (Fritz), Franck Leguérinel (Le Baron Puck), Eric Huchet (Le Prince Paul), François Le Roux (Le Général Boum), Boris Grappe (Le Baron Grog), Alain Gabriel (Népomuc), Maryline Fallot (Iza), Blandine Staskiewicz (Olga), Jennifer Tani (Charlotte), Aurélia Legay (Amélie) & Christophe Grapperon (Le Notaire)

Chœur et Musiciens du Louvre (Grenoble), Marc Minkowski.


----------



## Pugg

​
_Miloš: Aranjuez_

*Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez*

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin
Invocación y danza
Fantasia para un Gentilhombre

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

_Miloš Karadaglić_ (guitar)


----------



## Guest

This performance is my first choice and not Pinnock,Savall or Wenzinger,Preston and Leppard.I realy am in favor for a HIP performance but I can't help it ,this is the one for me with good old Marriner


----------



## Pugg

*

*​*Debussy:* La Mer
Images for orchestra: II. Ibéria
Trois Nocturnes
Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Heliogabo

I´ve been enjoying a lot this two sets:



















Courtesy of Mr. Brendel, such a great pianist, always magnificent, but this repertoire fits him very well.


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach: English suites.
Ivo Pogorelich. *


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi*: Complete Oboe Concertos
Disc 2

Pier Luigi Fabretti (oboe)

L'Arte dell'Arco, Federico Guglielmo


----------



## Guest

Buxtehude Vol. 7


----------



## Vronsky

*Honegger: Pacific 231 & other works (Jean Fournet & RFO)*










Arthur Honegger
Rugby, mouvement symphonique
Pacific 231, mouvement symphonique
Concerto da camera
Pastorale d'été
Symphonie Liturgique
Jean Fournet *·* The Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Netherlands


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1995.


----------



## Lyricus

For some reason, this morning seems an appropriate time to play this:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wallace, Lurline*
A Grand Legendary Opera in three acts. Libretto by Edward Fitzball (1792-1873).

New Performing Edition by Richard Bonynge

Keith Lewis (tenor), Paul Ferris (tenor), David Soar (bass-baritone), Donald Maxwell (baritone), Roderick Earle (bass), Sally Silver (soprano), Fiona Janes (mezzo) & Bernadette Cullen (mezzo)

Victorian Opera Chorus and Orchestra, Richard Bonynge.


----------



## Easy Goer

Jussi Björling (Testament)


----------



## JACE

*Schubert: The Last Four Quartets / Quartetto Italiano (Philips)*


----------



## Atrahasis

*John Adams *- Dharma at Big Sur


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Mahler *day:*

Symphony No. 4 in G*
Juliane Banse, Cleveland O., Boulez
[DG, 2000]









*

Symphony No. 10* (Performing version Cooke III)
Berlin PO., Rattle
[EMI, 2000]










Songs of Youth*
3 early songs
Lieder und Gesänge
Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen*
Dame Janet Baker, Geoffrey Parsons
[Helios, 2004 (rec. 1985)]










*
Kindertotenlieder
Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
Ruckert Lieder*
John Shirley-Quirk (Bass), Jessye Norman (Soprano), Hermann Prey (Baritone); Concertgebouw O., Haitink
[Philips, rec. 1970-5]


----------



## Vaneyes

*Scriabin*: Piano Sonata 9, w. Sokolov (rec.1984).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Feldman, Cello and Orchestra*

Now that the ridiculousness of the American election is over, I need some Feldman to calm my nerves.


----------



## Flamme

http://www.accuradio.com/classical/?name=Popular Instrumentalists&b0=Classical


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Copland, Appalachian Spring*


----------



## Sonata

Haydn's Creation 
Haydn really was a marvelous composer.


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven Diabelli Variations

Vladimir Ashkenazy

Amazing late Beethoven.

Also one of Ashkenazy's greatest performances.


----------



## Guest

Messiaen Méditations Sur Le Mystère de la Sainte Trinité


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Alto Rhapsody*

Klemperer and the Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## hpowders

Debussy 12 Etudes
Mitsuko Uchida

A culture shock after the Beethoven Diabelli Variations, but what they have in common is towering genius.

As a matter of fact, I found this music at first to be more difficult to comprehend than the Schoenberg Violin and Piano Concertos. Now I enjoy all three works!!


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> *Schubert: The Last Four Quartets / Quartetto Italiano (Philips)*


Schubert's final quartet in G Major is my all-time favorite string quartet.


----------



## JACE

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 1, 2, 4 / Bruce Hungerford
From the _Big_ _Beethoven_ _Box_


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 1, 2, 4 / Bruce Hungerford
> From the _Big_ _Beethoven_ _Box_


A great Beethoven pianist who died much too young while still in his 50's.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

Solti and the Chicago Symphony.


----------



## delallan

Falling in love with this eclectic album. Anne Sofie von Otter is such a gifted mezzo soprano, and melding her voice and styling with the amazing Brooklyn Rider is sheer genius.


----------



## KenOC

Brahms Piano Trio No. 1, a youthful work much modified late in Brahms's life.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Chausson: String Quartet in C Minor, Op.35
d'Indy: String Quartet No.1 in D, Op.35 Chilingirian Quartet

Passion a-plenty in these marvellous performances of two very fine string quartets. The Chausson was unfinished when it's composer met his tragic end, the first two movements were complete and the third almost finished, d'Indy completed it, so thus it is a movement short, nonetheless it's a very satisfying work, which like the d'Indy that completes the disc can be thoroughly recommended.


----------



## jegreenwood

Listening to and watching this.


----------



## Guest

No. 30-33










and No. 4


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Mendelssohn & Kreutzer










Quintets K. 516 & K 614










Mozart seems particularly well-suited to the day... for whatever reason.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Gombert, Magnificat Primi Toni*

Tallis Scholars


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​*Bach: English suites.
> Ivo Pogorelich. *


Oh, if only he had recorded all 6 Suites.


----------



## JACE

Still binge-listening to LvB's piano sonatas:










*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Hammerklavier" / Solomon (Testament)*


----------



## Tristan

*Puccini* - La bohème









Listening to it on vinyl (got 28 LPs for $28 at a record sale nearby).

There's a reason this opera is so popular--I never seem to get tired of it even though I know it backwards and forwards. I seem to know it better than I know any other opera. One thing I noticed about this opera the more I listened to it were all the recurring motifs and themes--melodies that appear early in the opera only to appear later in a different form; you can almost make a game out of finding them all.

Puccini is also the most fun to sing along with (badly) lol


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach; Piano concertos
Alexandre Tharaud.*


----------



## Pugg

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 90059
> 
> 
> Chausson: String Quartet in C Minor, Op.35
> d'Indy: String Quartet No.1 in D, Op.35 Chilingirian Quartet
> 
> Passion a-plenty in these marvellous performances of two very fine string quartets. The Chausson was unfinished when it's composer met his tragic end, the first two movements were complete and the third almost finished, d'Indy completed it, so thus it is a movement short, nonetheless it's a very satisfying work, which like the d'Indy that completes the disc can be thoroughly recommended.


Beautiful music, so much underrated.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Oh, if only he had recorded all 6 Suites.


In this way this will always be a treasure.


----------



## Pugg

*Renée Fleming: The age of the Diva.*


----------



## Lyricus

Tonight's late night treat:


----------



## Pugg

*Next on:*


​
Mahler: Symphony No. 3: Martha Lipton (mezzo)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Elina Garanca* - Bel Canto
Arias from operas by Bellini, Donizetti & Rossini.
Filarmonica del Teatro Comunale di Bologna, Roberto Abbado


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Missa Solemnis & Choral Fantasy ( Serkin)
*Haydn*: Theresia Mass

Eileen Farrell , Richard Lewis / Rosalind Elias , Paul Hudson / Lucia Popp


----------



## Guest

Edgard Varèse - Amériques


----------



## Guest

Messiaen preludes for piano


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Liszt: Transcendental Studies/Consolations/Liebestraume No.3 Jorge Bolet

Jorge Bolet's wonderful 1970 set of the Transcendental Studies is one of my favourite recordings of these works (along with those of Louis Kentner, Cziffra and Arrau), the set of the Consolations *is* my favourite, Bolet plays these with such poetry and simplicity that one is really taken into another, and better, world. Thank God for music.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann:* Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54
Introduction & Allegro appassionato in G major, Op. 92
Introduction and Allegro Op. 134
Kinderszenen, Op. 15: Traümerei

_Jan Lisieck_i (piano)

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano


----------



## Pugg

​*Ravel: Orchestral & Virtuoso Piano 
*
Gaspard de la Nuit
Daphnis et Chloé (excerpts)
(arr. L Vincent for piano)

Jeux d'eau
_Vincent Larderet. _


----------



## Manxfeeder

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Haydn*: Theresia Mass


That was the big surprise I had from the Bernstein Haydn box set. I expected Bernstein's conducting of the masses to be drawn-out and lugubrious. Instead, they sound more like John Eliot Gardiner's conducting, except with soul.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Guest

Beethoven lieder CD 1


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Dance Rhapsody No. 1*

Beecham had a special way with the music of Delius, and this box set assembles his recordings into one place. Even if you don't like Delius, these are still attractive performances.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rimsky Korsakov:*

Symphony No. 2, Op. 9 'Antar' et al.

CD 1.
L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Ernest Ansermet


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Quintet for Piano and Winds in E flat, K452
*Beethoven*: Quintet in E flat major for piano and winds, Op.16

Radu Lupu, Han de Vries, George Pieterson, Vicente Zarzo, Brian Pollard


----------



## Andolink

*L. van Beethoven*: _Symphony No. 3 in E-Flat Major, Op. 55 "Eroica"_


----------



## Vasks

*Markevitch - Overture to "Le Nouvel Age" (Gee/Marco Polo)
Shostakovich - String Quartet #4 (Eder/Naxos)
K. A. Hartmann - Symphony #6 (Leitner/Hanssler)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos*

_Leontyne Price (Ariadne), Tatiana Troyanos (Komponist), Edita Gruberova (Zerbinetta), René Kollo (Bacchus), Walter Berry (Musiklehrer)
_
London Philharmonic Orchestra / _Sir George Solti _


----------



## Andolink

*Hugh Wood*: _Concerto for Violin and Orchestra, Op. 17_
Manoug Parikian, violin
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/David Atherton


----------



## Guest

Mozart 36 - 38


----------



## Guest

Bach secular cantatas


----------



## elgar's ghost

Next instalment of Arnold and Sibelius this evening:

Malcolm Arnold - Symphony no.6 op.95 (1967) and Symphony no.7 op.113 (1973):










Jean Sibelius - _Karelia Suite_ for orchestra op.11 (1893), _Luonnotar_ - tone poem for soprano and orchestra op.70 [Text: adapted from _Kalevala_ folk poetry] (1913), _Andante festivo_ for strings WoO (1922 - rev. 1938), _The Oceanides_ - tone poem for orchestra op.73 (1914), Suite from the incidental music to _King Christian II_ for orchestra op.27 (1898) and _Finlandia_ - tone poem for orchestra op.26 (1899 - rev. 1900):


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1963 - '67.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​*Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos*
> 
> _Leontyne Price (Ariadne), Tatiana Troyanos (Komponist), Edita Gruberova (Zerbinetta), René Kollo (Bacchus), Walter Berry (Musiklehrer)
> _
> London Philharmonic Orchestra / _Sir *George* Solti _


A gentle reminder, Sir Georg Solti.:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Violin Concerto

Hilary Hahn and the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vaneyes said:


> A gentle reminder, Sir Georg Solti.:tiphat:


Wow, I never noticed that before. So it's pronounced Gay-org?


----------



## realdealblues

*Gaetano Donizetti*
_
Lucia Di Lammermoor_
*
[Rec. 1953, MONO]*

View attachment 90076


Tullio Serafin: Maggio Musicale Orchestra & Chorus
Singers: Maria Callas, Giuseppe Di Stefano, etc.

I know this is a fairly famous opera, but it just doesn't do a whole lot for me. I think this is maybe the 3rd or 4th recording I've heard. Many of the operas that I listen too, I do just that, listen. I have no idea what the story line is. I haven't read a plot outline or summary, etc. and this is one of those operas that I know absolutely nothing about. I just listen to the vocals and the orchestra. Maybe one day I will watch a version of it just to see what it is, but so far on just the "listening aspect" it hasn't done much for me and just seem kind of bland.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## bharbeke

From the Beethoven Complete Edition, here are some more good pieces I've found:

Piano Trio No. 10 in E-Flat, Op. 44, 14 Variations on an Original Theme (Kempff/Szeryng/Fournier): The original theme is high quality, and so is the rest of the piece
Octet in E-Flat, Op. 103 (Koch, Stempnik, Leister, etc.)
Trio for 2 Oboes and Cor Anglais in C, Op. 87 (Bourgue/Holliger/Elhorst)
March for Military Music in F "Yorck March" WoO 18 (Hans Priem-Bergrath, Berlin Philharmonic Wind Ensemble)
March for Military Music in F WoO 19 (Hans Priem-Bergrath, Berlin Philharmonic Wind Ensemble)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Agricola, Missa In myne zin.*

De Profundis mentioned this composer, and I realized I hadn't heard anything by him. I'm listening to this on Spotify. I don't like the A.N.S Chorus when they did Obrecht - too resonant acoustic, so the inner voices get lost - but they seem to work better with this composer.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

A chamber music day:

*
Zemlinsky
Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello in D Minor, Op. 3
Bloch
Three Nocturnes for Piano, Violin and Cello
Korngold
Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello in D Major, Op. 1*
Pacific Trio [Capriccio, 2015]










*
Robert Simpson
String Quartet No. 14
Quintet for clarinet, bass clarinet & string trio
String Quartet No. 15*
Vanbrugh Quartet; Fiona Cross & Joy Farrall [Hyperion, 1993]










*Elliott Carter
String Quartet No. 1, No. 4*
Arditti Quartet [EtCetera, 2005]










*Friedrich Cerha
Trio for violin, cello and piano
6 Inventions for Violin and Cello
3 Pieces for Cello and Piano
Rhapsodie pour violon et piano
5 Movements for Piano Trio*
Boulanger Trio [Avi, 3026]

I'm very impressed by Cerha's '5 movements for piano trio' (2006/7). In fact I may have found a new favourite composer!


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIQUE JUDÉO-BAROQUE
*Carlo Grossi, Louis Saladin, Salomone De Rossi Ebreo*
Boston Camerata
Joel Cohen - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Guest

Hungarian music played to the hilt by Hungarian musicians--perfection! Great sound too. Of course, it underscores the tremendous loss by him dying far too soon.


----------



## pmsummer

CONSORT MUSIC
*John Jenkins*
The Consort of Musicke
Trevor Jones - director

_Explore Music / EMI Decca_


----------



## Blancrocher

Rameau: Une symphonie imaginaire (Minkowski); Handel: Keyboard Suites (Richter/Gavrilov)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Tonight's sole listening focuses upon Mendelssohn's Symphony No.5 'Reformation'.

My recent listening in Mendelssohn's Symphonies has been focussed upon Edward Gardner's superb 'Mendelssohn in Birmingham' series.

For a change however, I have returned to the set which introduced me to Mendelssohn's Symphonies and remains my favourite recordings - Christoph Von Dohnanyi with the Wiener Philharmoniker. A wonderful performance indeed.


----------



## Rhinotop

Bruch: The symphonies
Kurt Masur, Gewandhaus Orchester Leipzig


----------



## starthrower

Orchestra: Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra
- Conductor: Gennady Rozhdestvensky


----------



## Pugg

​
Copland: "El Salon Mexico" (May 20, 1961 New York, Manhattan Center)
Fernandez: "Batuque",
Guarunieri: "Brazilian Dance",
Revueltas: "Sensemaya" (February 6, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Foss: "Phorion" (May 2, 1967 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Vaughan Williams:
"Fantasia on a theme by Thomas Tallis" (December 21, 1976 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Fantasia on Greensleeves" (December 8, 1969 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic
Milhaud: "Creation of the world"
[Playing] Columbia Chamber Orchestra (March 22, 1951 New York, Manhattan Center)


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Methinks this may be my favorite WTC to date - superb in everything from playing to instrument (the Colmar Ruckers, one of the greatest surviving antique harpsichords)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn: Symphony no 2 .*


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler*: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Barbara Hendricks & Christa Ludwig

The Westminster Choir & New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart arias: Peter Schreier.*


----------



## Badinerie

Old stylie lp for this brightly lit friday morning.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J S: Christmas Oratorio, BWV248
*
Helen Donath, Andrea Ihle, Marjana Lipovsek, Eberhard Büchner & Robert Holl

Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Staatskapelle Dresden & Trompetenensemble Ludwig Güttler, Peter Schreier (conductor & Evangelist)

Recorded - Lukaskirche, Dresden, January 1987.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Adagio for Strings


----------



## Guest

Mozart sonata Nr.14 kV 457 - Fantasie KV 475 - Variations KV 573 Sonata Nr.4 KV 282


----------



## Andolink

*Michael Obst*: _Kristallwelt III_ for ensemble & electronics (1986) & _Fresko_ for clarinet, trombone, cello, harp & piano (1991)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Piano Sonata No.3; Variations & Fugue on a theme by Handel


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Divertimento, K334; Divertimento K247
Vienna Octet


----------



## Blancrocher

C.P.E. Bach: Piano Sonatas (Pletnev); Haydn: String Quartets, op. 20 (Quatuor Mosaiques); Beethoven: Symphonies 3&4 (Karajan)


----------



## Pugg

​
DISC 9:* Berlioz*: Les nuits d'été, La damoiselle élue (1984)
Frederica von Stade.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Josquin.*


----------



## Guest

Piet Kee at Weingarten.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Holbrooke:*Violin Concerto 'The Grasshopper' (Violin Sonata No. 2), Op. 59
Judith Ingolfsson (violin)

The Raven, Poem No. 1 for Orchestra, Op. 25
Auld Lang Syne - Variations for Full Orchestra Op. 60

Brandenburgisches Staatsorchester Frankfurt, Howard Griffiths


----------



## Vinyl

I really like the "Sacra", but the "Rustica" leaves me cold. Opinions?


----------



## JACE

*Mahler: Symphony No. 5 / Rafael Kubelik, Bavarian Radio SO (Audite)*
Kubelik's DG studio recording "unlocked" this symphony for me -- but I think this live version is even better.


----------



## Guest

Monteverdi Parrot is my favorite but I have a soft spot for this one.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera*

Luciano Pavarotti (Riccardo), Sherrill Milnes (Renato), Renata Tebaldi (Amelia), Regina Resnik (Ulrica), Helen Donath (Oscar), José van Dam (Silvano), Leonardo Monreale (Samuele), Nicola Christou (Tom), Pier Francesco Poli (Un giudice)

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale do Santa Cecilia, Bruno Bartoletti

Studio recording, 1970


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Reich, The Desert Music*

I think this piece is considered great music, but personally, I can't stand how he writes for the voice. The sound is too unflattering; it's very dry, like the whining of annoying child. I didn't like Terhilllim for the same reason. But I'm enduring that for the sake of the rest of the piece.


----------



## Vaneyes

Delightful playing and sonics (rec.1999, w.1895 Steinway Model D). In 2003, Demidenko moved to Fazioli for more Scarlatti. I'm anxious to hear. So ordered! :tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

CANTICUM CANTICORUM
_The Song of Songs_
*Orlando de Lassus, Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina, Heinrich Schutz,
Domenico Mazzocchi, Healey Willan, William Walton, Thomas Tomkins, 
Marc-Antoine Charpentier, Marin Marais, John Dunstable, Henry Purcell*
Les Voix Baroques, with instrumental ensemble
Matthew White & Stephen Stubbs - musical directors
_
ATMA Classique_


----------



## Vaneyes

*Schumann*: Fantasiestucke, Op. 12 (rec.1978); Violin Sonatas (rec.1985).


----------



## Badinerie

Elliot Carters magical and enveloping work "A symphony of three orchestras"
The Varese works on this disk are brilliant too.
Next up James MacMillan's "The Confession of Isabel Goudie" A belated birthday present to myself!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Britten*: War Requiem, w. Pappano et al (Salzburg Festival 2013).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Richafort, Requiem*

I don't know if it's the music or just the mood I'm in, but I'm having a hard time not lapsing into a state of transcendence listening to this. Of course, I don't think transcendence is something to be resisted, unless you're operating heavy machinery.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Missa O Quam Gloriosa. Mozart, Mass in C, "Dominicus."*


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Just happened on this disc - it's my first time listening to Josquin. How do people think of it?


----------



## pmsummer

bioluminescentsquid said:


> Just happened on this disc - it's my first time listening to Josquin. How do people think of it?


Not heard that recording, but I would buy it without hesitation, unheard, if I saw it at the used music store I frequent. Desprez is wonderful, and the older Harmonia Mundi recordings are wonderful as well.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Back to more familiar territory - Buxtehude's Organ music, played by Ton Koopman (the master in Stylus Phantasticus) on a late 16th century organ by Antonius Wilde in Lüdingworth, later rebuilt by Arp Schnitger.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## opus55

Rachmaninoff: Symphony No.2
_Concertgebouw Orchestra
Vladimir Ashkenazy_


----------



## KenOC

For the Saturday Symphony: Shostakovich Symphony No. 14, Petrenko and the Liverpudlians. What a cheery piece, actually sort of a song cycle. The first two songs are about people being slaughtered in the Spanish civil war. The third is about a beautiful demented girl drowning herself in the Rhine. I'm giving it a break before the fourth song, "The Suicide". I'll finish it later! Great performance BTW.


----------



## JACE

*Clementi: Piano Sonatas / Maria Tipo (EMI)*


----------



## Blancrocher

Gould playing Bach's English Suites and Goldberg Variations (1981)


----------



## Pugg

For the Saturday symphony tradition:

​*Shostakovich ; Symphony 14
*


----------



## helenora

*Ode for St. Cecilia by Handel* . T. Pinnock English concert and choir.

I´m listening to it on a radio


----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> *Clementi: Piano Sonatas / Maria Tipo (EMI)*


Did you ever hear her Bach's Partitas Nos. 1-6, BWV825-830 recording?
If not: try it, you will be surprised.


----------



## Pugg

​First spin:

Schoenberg: Kol Nidre 
Shostakovich: Suite on Verses of Michelangelo Buonarroti
Chicago Symphony Orchestra / Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Rhinotop

Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé Suites
Suite 1 (Haitink, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra)
Suite 2 (Karajan, Berliner Philharmoniker)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Sibelius* : Symphony 6 & 7
Leonard Bernstein .


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin:*

Piano Sonata No. 1 in C minor, Op. 4
Piano Sonata No. 2 in B flat minor, Op. 35 'Marche funèbre'
Piano Sonata No. 3 in B minor, Op. 58

Joseph Moog (piano)


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Mahler: Symphony no 4*

Lucia Popp / Klaus Tennstedt


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Quite an interesting disc; will need multiple listens to decide whether I like it. 

(Especially if I can get over the parts where it's just violins and maniacal screaming! :lol


----------



## Haydn man

This weeks Saturday Symphony and something new to me
Not exactly cheerful stuff but very powerful


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Maria Padilla*

Lois McDonal (Maria), Della Jones (Ines), Graham Clark (Don Ruiz), Christian du Plessis (Don Pedro), Roderick Earle (Ramiro), Ian Caley (Don Luigi), Roderick Kennedy (Don Alfonso)

London Symphony Orchestra, Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, Alun Francis.


----------



## Pugg

*Bruckner*: Symphony No.5 Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Eugen Jochum


----------



## Guest

I join the saturday tradition.


----------



## Blancrocher

Sibelius: Symphonies 4 & 5, Swan of Tuonela (Karajan)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## elgar's ghost

Final part of Arnold and Sibelius today.

Malcolm Arnold - Symphony no.8 op.124 (1978) and Symphony no.9 op.128 (1985-86):










Jean Sibelius - _Lemminkäinen Suite_ op.22 (1893-95 with various revisions), _Pohjola's Daughter_ - tone poem op.49 (1906) and _The Bard_ - tone poem op.64 (1913 - rev. 1914):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann: Cello concerto*.
_Yo-YO Ma / Colin Davis. _


----------



## Pugg

*Dvorak* : Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 53

Romance in F minor, Op. 11

Itzhak Perlman (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Haydn man

Bruch Scottish Fantasy from the Decca Analogue box


----------



## Guest

While listening to the 14th I could not help it that the first thing that comes to my mind was Bartoks Bluebeard.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov*: Piano concerto 3 
*Tchaikovsky*: Piano concerto 1
_Nikolai Tokarev_ / Vladimir Spivakov.


----------



## Andolink

*Baldassare Galuppi*: _Confitebor tibi, Domini_










*F. J. Haydn*: _Divertimento a otto voci no. 2 in G major Hob. X:5_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Auber: Fra Diavolo*

Giuseppe Campora (Fra Diavolo), Cecilia Fusco (Zerlina), Marco Stecci (Lord Cockburn), Margaret Simoncini (Lady Pamela), Romano Grigolo (Lorenzo), Vito Susca (Matteo), Alfredo Mariotti (Giacomo), Paola Mazzotta (Beppo)

Teatro Comunale 'Giuseppe Verdi' Trieste Philharmonic Chorus, Teatro Comunale 'Giuseppe Verdi' Trieste Philharmonic Orchestra, Arturo Basile


----------



## starthrower

Etudes For Piano Books 1 & 2 Pierre-Laurent Aimard


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*

Giulini, LA Phil.

Guilini gives an autumnal performance of the 2nd.


----------



## Haydn man

Another from the Decca Analogue box 
Schubert's 9th, superb playing by the LSO with a measured pace from Krips


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*

Jochum has a unique way with this piece. I have heard it called spiritual. I'll have to hear it a couple times more to get a full sense of what the conductor is getting at here.


----------



## Sonata

Chopin Mazurkas, Etudes, and Ballades.


----------



## Guest




----------



## premont

bioluminescentsquid said:


> Back to more familiar territory - Buxtehude's Organ music, played by Ton Koopman (the master in Stylus Phantasticus) on a late 16th century organ by Antonius Wilde in Lüdingworth, later rebuilt by Arp Schnitger.


someone were to condemn him to a speeding ticket


----------



## Chordalrock

Unsuk Chin: Fantaisie Mechanique

Listened to this a few times, pleasantly surprised that it's rather similar to her piano concerto, about as good though shorter and also featuring the piano. I've been listening to some random modernist and contemporary stuff looking for new favorites, this one has stood out (as has Komboi by Xenakis).


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

premont said:


> someone were to condemn him to a speeding ticket


He's a notorious one  Most of the times it works (especially in his Bach, which is great fun to listen to), but there are occasional awkward moments.










Meanwhile, some lush Rennaisance dances from Scheidt.


----------



## Guest

My most expensive CD ,it was very hard to find.


----------



## elgar's ghost

After earlier namechecking Mark-Anthony Turnage on another thread I decided to listen to some of his output tonight.

_Three Screaming Popes_ [after the artwork of Francis Bacon] for large orchestra (1988-89), _Kai_ for solo cello and ensemble (1989-90), _Momentum_ for orchestra (1990-91) and _Drowned Out_ for large orchestra (1992-93):










_Night Dances_ for oboe, cor anglais, harp, celesta, trumpet, off-stage string quintet and orchestra (1981), _Some Days_ - song cycle for mezzo-soprano and orchestra [Texts: J. Kariuki/B. Modisane/J. Baldwin] (1989), _Your Rockaby_ for soprano saxophone and orchestra (1992-93), _Dispelling the Fears_ for two trumpets and orchestra (1994-95) and _Blood on the Floor_ for jazz quartet and large ensemble (1993-96):


----------



## Rhinotop

Blancrocher said:


> Sibelius: Symphonies 4 & 5, Swan of Tuonela (Karajan)


This recording is amazing!!


----------



## Rhinotop

Dvorák: Symphony No. 7 in D minor, Op. 70

Kertész, London Symphony Orchestra

This symphony is fantastic, very epic!!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Malcolm Arnold's divine Ninth Symphony performed wonderfully by Vernon Handley & the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra.

While Beethoven may be my definitive Ninth, Arnold's work would rank highly in my estimation of Ninths. It would sit comfortably in my top five Ninth Symphonies. An unfairly neglected work from an underrated Composer.


----------



## JACE

Pugg said:


> Did you ever hear her Bach's Partitas Nos. 1-6, BWV825-830 recording?
> If not: try it, you will be surprised.


I haven't. Thanks for the heads-up. I'll give it a listen.


----------



## Guest

Not one for HIP purists due to modern instruments (including a piano), tasteful vibrato, dynamics, and phrasing.  I, however, really like it. Great sound.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphonies Nos. 1 and 4*

I almost didn't purchase this box set because my old recording of Brahms 1 with Jochum and the LSO had poor sound. Apparently this has been remastered, because now it sounds wonderful. And the interpretation is wonderful as well.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Unsurpassable rendition of Byrd...


----------



## KenOC

CPE Bach, some symphonies. Rebecca Miller with the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment. Sprightly performances of this magnificently awkward music.


----------



## Guest

bioluminescentsquid said:


> Unsurpassable rendition of Byrd...


Leonhardt is a realy humble servant ,all his musicality ,wich is impressive is never used to impress but used in the sevice of the music and unfold what is in the sheets.He is an aristocrat,self-effacing and 
one of the musicians I admire the most.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Elgar: The Crown of India, Op.66 Claire Shearer/Gerald Finlay/Barbara Marten/Deborah McAndrew/Joanne Mitchell/Sheffield Philharmonic Choir/BBC Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Andrew Davis

The first complete recording of this "Imperial Masque in Two Tableaux" is very enjoyable, there is a lot of good music in it that didn't make it into the more familiar suite, and that makes it well worth hearing to any devout Elgarian such as meself!! I can't imagine that the performance could be bettered.


----------



## Guest

I've been wallowing in counterpoint today! (seems appropriate...)


----------



## Blancrocher

Ravel, Debussy, Faure: String Quartets (Quatuor Ebene); Debussy: Images, Estampes (Jacobs); Delius: Orchestral Works (Barbirolli)


----------



## pmsummer

DU TEMPS & DE L'INSTANT
_Moments in Time_
*Jordi Savall* - viele and violes de gambe
*Montserrat Figueras* - vocals
*Arianna Savall* - vocals, harps
*Ferran Savall* - vocals, lute
Pedro Estevan - percussion
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## Pugg

​
* Schubert: Impromptus.*
Mitsuko Uchida.


----------



## Pugg

*Renée Fleming: Great Opera Scenes.
*


----------



## Pugg

Rhinotop said:


> View attachment 90125
> 
> 
> Dvorák: Symphony No. 7 in D minor, Op. 70
> 
> Kertész, London Symphony Orchestra
> 
> This symphony is fantastic, very epic!!


Outstanding box.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony no 6


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Malcolm Arnold: Symphony No.6
Vernon Handley & the London Philharmonic Orchestra 

An excellent recording on the LPO Live label for the 5am drive to work (or anytime really)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gluck: * Five Symphonies.

Symphony concertante Chen D6 Wq deest
Symphony Chen G3 Wq deest 'Weimarer'
Symphony Chen A1 Wq deest 'Regensburger'
Symphony Chen F1 Wq 165/5
Symphony Chen D2 Wq 165/2

L'Orfeo Barockorchester, Michi Gaigg


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to news cd name *Medieval song from love and loss Gilles Binchois *woaw what a cd,oh my god...
than im lisening to non-classical music* Peter Gabriel ''Passion'' *based on the movie the last temptation of christ what
a party i had tonight one of my friend made me laught to tears.

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cimarosa: Requiem in G minor*
Ameling, Birgit Finnilä, Richard van Vrooman, Kurt Widmer

Conducted by; Vittorio Negri


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

giving my favorite Gesualdo CD another play


----------



## deprofundis

i have this one bioluminescentsquid great pick, pretty nice


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Macbeth*

_Fiorenza Cossotto/Sherrill Milnes/Ruggero Raimondi/ Jose Carreras et al_
Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Philharmonia Orchestra, _Riccardo Muti_


----------



## deprofundis

*Antoine Busnois* mass o crux lignum what an awesome classical composer , im very impress, this blow me away.I did not new well Busnois except for fews songs right but this mass is awesome hmmm.


----------



## tdc

J.S. Bach - The Well Tempered Clavier Book II










Some sublime music before I go to bed.


----------



## tortkis

Sergey Akhunov: Sketches - Polina Osetinskaya, Ilya Hoffman (Fancy Music, 2016)









Sketches (2009-2016) for piano
Sonata in Memory of DSCH (2015) for viola & piano

Polina Osetinskaya (piano), Ilya Hoffman (viola)

Beautiful.


----------



## Jerry

An 'Australian Requiem' by Peter Sculthorpe.
Includes aboriginal instruments as well as a traditional classical orchestra - and why not! *It adds interest and acknowledges 1000s of years of local history.
Interesting and beautiful by turns, often simultaneously.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Piano Quartets*.
Molos Quartet
Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Weihnachtsoratorium


----------



## Taggart

Disc 6 of










Solid Baroque sustenance with some added spice from the two Barbarino pieces.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Prokofiev: Symphony 5*
The meeting of the Volga and the Don.
Riccardo Muti conducting the Philadelphia Orchestra.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov*; Rhapsody On A Theme Of Paganini, Op.43
*Dohnányi* ; Variations on a Nursery Tune


----------



## Pugg

​
*Falla*: Siete Canciones populares españolas

El Amor Brujo
*Lorca*: Canciónes (13) españolas antiguas

Estrella Morente (singer), Javier Perianes (piano)

5 stars.


----------



## Guest

Messiaen Éclairs sur l'Au-Delà... [Illuminations of the Beyond...]


----------



## Pugg

​
*Transcendental: Daniil Trifonov plays Franz Liszt*


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Vasks

*Luchesi - Overture to "L'inganno scoperto" (Quattrocchi/Bongiovanni)
F. J. Haydn - Piano Trio in E-flat, Hob.XV: 11 (beaux Arts/Philips)
W. A. Mozart - Symphony #10 (Mackerras/Telarc)
Fiala - Oboe Concerto (Goritzki/Claves)*


----------



## Vronsky

*Prokofiev: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 3, Piano Sonata No. 3 (Graffman, Szell & CO)*










Sergei Prokofiev: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 3, Piano Sonata No. 3 in A minor
Gary Graffman *·* George Szell *·* The Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Guest

Ockeghem


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier (Richter)


----------



## Sonata

Chopin Nocturnes. 










And the divine Beverly Sills and lovely Janet Baker singing Bellini


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1992.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling a future release, *Mozart Fixes Everything*. I wish he'd fix that recent election. 










Related:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/ABC+Classics/ABC4814063


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Tierisch Barock - a collection of whimsical, imitative works from the Baroque!


----------



## Gouldanian

Paul O'dette performing Vivaldi's lute and mandolin concertos.
Oh and hello btw... it's been a while


----------



## Vronsky

*J. H. Kapsberger: Lute Works "Il Tedesco della Tiorba" (Paul O'Dette)*










Johannes Hieronymus Kapsberger: Lute Works "Il Tedesco della Tiorba"
Paul O'Dette


----------



## Gouldanian

Vronsky said:


> Johannes Hieronymus Kapsberger: Lute Works "Il Tedesco della Tiorba"
> Paul O'Dette


I see we're both in a Paul O'dette mood my friend...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Currently listening to a broadcasted concert from Moscow, a folk song ensemble and choir, and I think a symphonic orchestra joining them too at spots. They're singing their heads off! Whistling, screeching, all that wild stuff. Otlichno! Wonderful stuff!

These people performing:


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling a future release, Melnikov tackles *Prokofiev *Sonatas 2, 6, 8. The first release for a cycle. Impressions--brash, mechanical, closely-miked. Bronfman, Richter, Sokolov are my respective choices for these works, though I expect this to be a successful project, considering what's currently available as "complete". :tiphat:


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Guest

Messiaen Livre 1-3


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*

Wow, this is lovely. He proceeds at a leisurely pace, but the subtle rhythmic interplays are there without being intrusive.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Guest

Dowland CD 1


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Busnois, Missa O Crux Lignum. Mozart, Coronation Mass
*

Once more De Profundis has spurred me to get out an old Renaissance recording, this time the Orlando Consort's Busnois CD. Only having four voices makes for a spare sound, but it does highlight the individual lines.

I'm pleasantly surprised by Jochum's Mozart. I'm used to Harnoncourt's recording, and in comparison I was expecting Jochum to be slow and ponderous. However, he keeps things moving. The bad thing is, I'm not used to the heavily operatic voices in the solos.


----------



## Rhinotop

Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on 'Ad nos, ad salutarem undam', S.259

Zsuzsa Elekes, organ

For me, the definitive recording, the most overwhelming.


----------



## JACE

First listen to this new-to-me set:










*Brahms: Piano Works / Peter Rösel *
Disc 3 - Piano Sonata No. 3; Variations on a Theme by Schumann; Four Pieces for Piano, Op. 119


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Liszt: Christus Oratorio Henriette Bonde-Hanson/Iris Vermillion/Michael Schade/Andreas Schmidt/Gachinger Kantorei Stuttgart/Krakauer Kammerchor/Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra/Helmuth Rilling

This remarkable oratorio surely deserves to be far better known. This is the first time I've heard it, and it is an incredible work, very varied and diverse, in the first section (Christmas Oratorio), there are three substantial orchestral sections in addition to the parts for choir and soloists, parts of the choral writing in part two (After Epiphany) put me very much in mind of certain quieter portions of part two of Elgar's "Dream of Gerontius," I can't help wondering whether Elgar (as a devout Catholic) would have known this work and if it influenced him? The recording is very good, as is the performance, and one cannot help but exclaim in wonder that even in this day and age there are still people who belittle Liszt's talent as a composer. This oratorio is superbly written, the scoring for orchestra and the voices is most sensitively handled, Liszt is truly one of the great masters.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## JACE

More from this set:










*Brahms: Piano Works / Peter Rösel *
Disc 2 - Piano Sonata No. 2; Variations on an Original Theme; Eight Pieces for Piano, Op. 76

Really enjoying these performances!


----------



## Vronsky

*VA: La guitarra barroca (Julian Bream)*










VA: La guitarra barroca
Julian Bream


----------



## JACE

One of my recent thrift store finds:










*The Harmonious Blacksmith: Favourite Harpsichord Pieces / Trevor Pinnock (Archiv)*
Features works by Handel, Couperin, J.S. Bach, Rameau, Scarlatti, and others


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Guest

I listened to the Violin Concerto today. It's OK...perhaps not strikingly memorable--sort of an Alban Berg vibe to it. I'll listen to again. Good sound.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Brahms*: Requiem (I/VII), w. VPO/HvK et al, recorded 1985.


----------



## JACE

Prompted by this thread:










*Sibelius: Symphony No. 4 / Sir John Barbirolli & the Hallé Orchestra (Warner Classics)*


----------



## senza sordino

In addition to the seventeen piano trios on our voting list this week, I listened to a Duke Ellington CD and these five lovely CDs. A long weekend here and I didn't want to watch television.

Gliere Symphony no 3 Ilya Muromets 
View attachment 90139


Shostakovich String Quartet 5-8 and Miaskovsky quartet no 13
View attachment 90140


Rimsky Korsakov Scheherazade and Stravinsky Song of the Nightingale 
View attachment 90141


Stravinsky Firebird and Petrushka 
View attachment 90142


Prokofiev Romeo and Juliet 
View attachment 90143


----------



## Vronsky

*J. S. Bach: BWV 971, BWV 639, BWV 922, BWV 903, BWV 659, BWV 904 (Alfred Brendel)*










Johann Sebastian Bach
Italian Concerto, BWV 971
Ich ruf' zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ, BWV 639
Prelude (Fantasy) in A minor, BWV 922
Chromatic Fantasy and Fugue in D minor, BWV 903
Nun komm' der Heiden Heiland, BWV 659
Fantasy and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904
Alfred Brendel


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann: Humoreske/ Sonata
Angela Hewitt.*


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

A hard-to-find (save on Spotify), but quite magnificent disc!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven: Symphony no 6.*
Bernard Haitink conducting R.C.O.


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler; Symphony no 8*
Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*:
String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
arr. string orchestra
String Quartet No. 14 in C sharp minor, Op. 131
arr. string orchestra

Wiener Philharmoniker,* Leonard Bernstein*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven: Fidelio, Op. 72*

Behrens, Hofmann, Sotin & Adam

Chicago Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Guest

John Sheppard


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi/ Tartini/ Boccherini ; Cello Concerts*

_Mstislav Rostropovich_


----------



## Fat Bob

Schumann 1st symphony, HvK and the BPO from this set:









I really bought this set for the Beethoven, Brahms and Bruckner but I've discovered I may actually enjoy Schumann as well after many years of being underwhelmed by his music.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saëns:*
Six Études Op. 52
Six Études Op. 111
Études (6) pour la main gauche seule, Op. 135

Geoffrey Burleson (piano)


----------



## Atrahasis




----------



## Pugg

​
*Guilini/Arnold:* Guitar Concertos
Julian Bream, Melos Ensemble


----------



## Guest

Muffat CD 1


----------



## Vronsky

*Rameau: Suite in A minor & Suite in E minor (Trevor Pinnock)*










Jean-Philippe Rameau: Suite in A minor & Suite in E minor 
Trevor Pinnock


----------



## Andolink

This new acquisition is knocking my socks off! In addition to absolutely marvelous performances, the choice of venue and the way the sound engineer has captured every tiny detail in stunningly realistic perspective is unlike anything I've ever heard.

*J. S. Bach*: _'O Ewigkeit, du Donnerwort '_, BWV 20


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## ShropshireMoose

Marie Jaell: La Legende des ours Chantal Santon-Jeffery/Brussels Philharmonic Orchestra/Herve Niquet
Cello Concerto in F Xavier Phillips/Brussels Philharmonic orchestra/Herve Niquet
Les Beaux Jours Dana Ciocarle
Piano Concertos No.1 in D Minor and 2 in C Minor Romain Descharmes(1)/David Violi(2)/Lille National Orchestra/Joseph Swensen
Douze Valses et Finale for Piano Four-Hands Lidija and Sanja Bizjak
Ce qu'on entends dans: a. l'enfer, b. le Purgatoire, c. le Paradis (excerpts) David Bismuth
Les Jours pluvieux Nicolas Stavy

This three CD set plus book brings vividly alive the life and works of Marie Jaell, a pianist, composer and then latterly teacher, whose works are well worth getting to know. Married to the pianist Alfred Jaell, she was thought very highly of by Liszt, both for her pianistic and compositional abilities. His influence is discernible in the 2nd Piano Concerto which is in one continuous movement and has some resemblances to his 2nd Concerto (to my ears at any rate, though the book that accompanies the CDs makes no mention of it), also in her final work, the three sets of pieces inspired by Dante's Divine Comedy (a book that Liszt himself had constantly with him on all his travels.) There are six pieces in each set, and we get two from each on this recording, given that they seem to me the most remarkable of all the piano music here recorded, I wish we'd got the complete work. They are not dissimilar to late Liszt, (in fact "Blasphemes" from "l'Enfer" has decided overtones of Liszt's "Czardas Macabre") and display a marvellously inventive mind at work. The two piano concertos, written for Jaell herself to play, are splendid and very enjoyable, as is the Cello Concerto, which is very well orchestrated, the cello singing though effortlessly. The song cycle for soprano and orchestra that opens the set is to words by Jaell herself, a story of two bears and their courtship, the orchestration here sounds a lot more modern than 1879, the year in which it was first performed. Marie Jaell was clearly a remarkably talented woman, and this marvellous set (performances and recording both first class) goes some way to redressing the balance of her grievous neglect. Highly recommended.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ferdinand Ries*

Clarinet Trio Op. 28
Clarinet Sonatas opp. 29 & 169

Dieter Kloecker (clarinet), Armin Fromm (violoncello) & Thomas Duis (piano)


----------



## Vasks

_The fake Vasks listened to the real Vasks today_

*Lutoslawski - Overture for String Orchestra (Gruber/Vox)
Vasks - Violin Concerto "Distant Light" (Storgards/Ondine)*


----------



## Andolink

*L. van Beethoven*: _String Quartet in F Major, Op. 135_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Thomas: Mignon*

_Marilyn Horne (Mignon), Alain Vanzo (Wilhelm Meister), Nicola Zaccaria (Lothario), Frederica von Stade_ (Frédéric), Ruth Welting (Philine), André Battedou (Laerte), Claude Meloni (Jarno)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus & Philharmonia Orchestra, Antonio De Almeida.


----------



## Manxfeeder

ShropshireMoose said:


> This oratorio is superbly written, the scoring for orchestra and the voices is most sensitively handled, Liszt is truly one of the great masters.


Well said. I don't think Liszt is given enough credit as a composer for voices.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

I'm a little disappointed by this. I was expecting something of a revelatory nature from Jochum, but I didn't hear it, at least the first time through. Plus, the choir sounds like mush. Of course, I was listening on my car stereo. It may sound better on my home unit.


----------



## Guest

Brahms / Schubert


----------



## JACE

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*
> 
> I'm a little disappointed by this. I was expecting something of a revelatory nature from Jochum, but I didn't hear it, at least the first time through. Plus, the choir sounds like mush. Of course, I was listening on my car stereo. It may sound better on my home unit.


Funny how different our reactions can be. I LOVE Jochum's LvB 9. 

I'm listening to:










*Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 18 & 20 / Richard Goode & the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra*


----------



## Vronsky

*A Debussy-Sibelius Conjunction (Yevgeny Mravinsky & Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra)*










A Debussy - Sibelius Conjunction
Jean Sibelius
Symphony No. 3 in C, Op. 52
The Swan of Tuonela, Legend Op. 22 No. 3
Symphony No. 7 in C, Op. 105
Claude Debussy
Nocturnes, Nos. 1 & 2 Nuages - Fêtes
Yevgeny Mravinsky *·* Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Flamme

http://www.accuradio.com/classical/?name=Period: 20th Century&b0=Classical


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mahler 1 and 2 tonight.


----------



## pmsummer

CLARIFICA ME
_The Historical Organ At Oosthuizen (c. 1521)_
*William Byrd*
Léon Berben - organ

_Ramée_


----------



## Guest

Beethoven pianoconcert No.5 and the chorfantasy.


----------



## Guest

I'm trying to learn K.397, so it's nice to have a masterful performance to inspire me.


----------



## tdc

Sibelius - Symphony No. 7










I like this Blomstedt set, I'm surprised it is so rarely mentioned here.


----------



## tdc

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'm trying to learn K.397, so it's nice to have a masterful performance to inspire me.


Hopefully Pogorelich goes a little faster with it, the Trifonov was a little slow for my tastes!


----------



## Barbebleu

Inbal's Mahler 10. bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## Haydn man

My listening for this evening
I think Dvorak 7th is my favourite of them all and I can recommend this performance 
The disc of Field Nocturnes is just delightful and more than gives Chopin a run for his money


----------



## Guest

tdc said:


> Hopefully Pogorelich goes a little faster with it, the Trifonov was a little slow for my tastes!


Somewhat. Not surprisingly, he emphasizes some voice differently. Here's Pogo's:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1998, 1992.


----------



## tdc

Kontrapunctus said:


> Somewhat. Not surprisingly, he emphasizes some voice differently. Here's Pogo's:


Very nice interpretation.


----------



## Guest

Chopin Ashkenazy


----------



## Guest

tdc said:


> Very nice interpretation.


Yes, it's a little less dreamy than Trifonov's. I like them both, but I think I lean toward Pogo's. If he recorded/performed it today, it would last 10-12 minutes...seriously.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Berlioz's Grande Messe des Morts* performed in glorious mono by _Sir Thomas Beecham & his Royal Philharmonic Orchestra et al._ on the BBC Legends series.

BBC Radio 3 were to broadcast a live performance this evening but I missed the first half or so. To make up for this, I decided to listen to the work from the beginning and Beecham's superb recording was the version that immediately came to mind.

I adore Beecham's interpretation, the performance here is remarkable - so too is the recording. An excellent way to salvage what has been an otherwise disappointing Monday.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Mozart - Violin Concerto No.5, performed by Anne-Sophie Mutter and the Berliner Philarmoniker/Herbert von Karajan. From this set:









It is the first time I am listening to this recording, so I cannot make any comparisons as yet, but I do like it. And here is the full playlist


----------



## Atrahasis




----------



## Rhinotop

Grieg: Violin sonatas 1-3

August Dumay, Maria Joao Pires


----------



## Guest

I listened to the Symphony today. I'm not a fan of vocal works, but the baritone singing a Keats sonnet in the last movement is effective. Overall, the piece has a strong Schoenberg feel to it--somewhere between his Pelleas und Melisande and Variations for Orchestra.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## bharbeke

Recommendations from the Complete Beethoven:

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Nos. 1, 4, 5, 6, 4th movement of No. 7, 8 (Gidon Kremer, Martha Argerich)
Beethoven: Rondo for Piano and Violin in G, WoO 41 (Yehudi Menuhin, Wilhelm Kempff)

Recent gems from DG's 111 Years set:

Schubert: Winterreise 6: Wasserflut (Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Gerald Moore)
Mahler: Symphony No. 5 (Gustavo Dudamel, Simon Bolivar Youth Orchestra of Venezuela)
Donizetti: L'elisir D'amore: "Una furtiva lagrima" (Placido Domingo, Carlo Maria Giulini, Los Angeles Philharmonic)
Verdi: Il Trovatore: Ah si, ben mio...l'onda de'suoni mistici...Diquella" (Placido Domingo, Carlo Maria Giulini, Los Angeles Philharmonic)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven* - Concerto No. 5 "Emperor"


----------



## Gouldanian

The romantic Sweedish flute.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Kalkbrenner:*

Piano Concerto No. 4 in A flat major, Op 127
Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Op 61

_Howard Shelley_ (piano & conductor)

Tasmanian Symphony Orchestra


----------



## ldiat

love her


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'm trying to learn K.397, so it's nice to have a masterful performance to inspire me.


Lonely at the top!


----------



## Pugg

From another topic:

​
*Kozluch* :

Clarinet Concertos 1 & 2

Sonate concertante

Dieter Klöcker (clarinet)

Prague Chamber Orchestra


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

​
*Shostakovich*: 24 Preludes & Fugues 
Disc 1


----------



## Pugg

​*Offenbach*:
"Gaiete Parisienne" (December 16, 1969 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Orpheus in the Underworld Overture" (March 21, 1967 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Suppe: "Beautiful Galatea Overture" (January 10, 1967 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Hérold: "Zampa Overture" (January 21, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Thomas: "Raymond Overture" (January 21, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ferdinand Ries : Der Sieg des Glaubens*

Christiane Libor, Wiebke Lehmkuhl, Markus Schäfer, Markus Flaig

Rheinische Kantorei, Das Kleine Konzert, Hermann Max

World Premiere Recording


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Pugg said:


> *Ferdinand Ries : Der Sieg des Glaubens*
> 
> Christiane Libor, Wiebke Lehmkuhl, Markus Schäfer, Markus Flaig
> 
> Rheinische Kantorei, Das Kleine Konzert, Hermann Max
> 
> World Premiere Recording


Does it have anything to do with the Leni Riefenstahl movie?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Victory_of_Faith


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*: Nocturnes.
Daniel Barenboim.
Disk 1


----------



## Pugg

SiegendesLicht said:


> Does it have anything to do with the Leni Riefenstahl movie?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Victory_of_Faith


I doubt it very much, heard the name Leni Riefenstahl, never seen in though.

Perhaps this will help:

_Beethoven's gifted pupil Ferdinand Ries_ was never entirely forgotten, but it is only in recent years that CPO and Hermann Max have dedicated themselves with great success to the rediscovery of this spirited late classicist and romanticist.

And:

Action and relaxed rather a philosophical discourse on the power of faith and the grace of God. The occurring characters are as it were the personified. They differ only by their belonging to the large group of believers or the small group of infidels. RIES takes the Bill, where he repeatedly divides the choir of believers in women's and men's chorus in his setting with many impressive choir and ensemble-sets. The Arias put less on virtuosity as rather on an intensive, the language flow-oriented text interpretation. The same goes for the choruses are often spiced by a striking, harmonically delightful Orchestra part. «The Aachen world premiere was an overwhelming success for Ferdinand Ries, of which he his brother Joseph soon» with a large number of joy «reported to London:» my oratorio has been recorded so that the whole House was shaking - it is the largest and effektvollste work, what I have written, but the recording I would have I can think so, everything was in great , and true jubilation reigned everywhere.» 
Ries' oratorio Der Sieg des Glaubens (The Triumph of Faith), is heard here for the first time since 1829 where is was written in response to a commission for the Lower Rhine Music Festival in Aachen. The work develops a philosophical discourse dealing with the power of faith and the grace of God.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Handel-Beecham: The Origin of Design/The Gods Go A'Begging Ballet Suites/Piano Concerto in A Betty Humby Beecham/London Philharmonic Orchestra/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Thomas Beecham

Schubert: "Trout" Quintet, D.667 Paul Badura-Skoda/Barylli Quartet/Otto Ruhm

Beecham's Handel concoctions are always a delight, and this CD adds a fair number of unpublished performances to his discography. The Origin of Design was the first recording he made with the LPO, the sound is very good for 1932 bar one side that was very damaged (though even that's listenable), and they play their collective hearts out for him, goodness knows why this was unissued. The Piano Concerto he put together for his wife and I found it most enjoyable, particularly the last movement which rattles along at a fair lick!! 
The "Trout" Quintet is one of those works that I can listen to at any time and enjoy, and this is a splendid performance from all concerned.


----------



## jim prideaux

on Friday I will be attending a Royal Northern Sinfonia concert at the Sage Gateshead which will feature one of my own personal favourite symphonies.....Dvorak's 5th (the last movement never fails to amaze me!) and so I am 'preparing myself' with the Gunzenhauser/Slovak Phil performance on my I pod while doing some work ( preceded by the Abbado performances of the two Brahms Serenades).........


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch/ Wieniawski/ Bul*l; Violin concerto
Charlie Siem.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Symphonies 45 & 47
Amtal Dorati conducting.


----------



## Vasks

*Schubert - Overture to "Der vierjahrige Posten" (Huss/Koch)
Beethoven - Cello Sonata #2 (Fournier/DG)
Fesca - Symphony #2 (Beermann/cpo)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Khachaturian*; Symphony no 2
3 concert arias, Julia Bauer,
Robert-Schumann-Philharmonie, Frank Beermann


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner: Lohengrin*

Peter Hofmann (Lohengrin), Karan Armstrong (Elsa), Elizabeth Connell (Ortrud), Leif Roar (Telramund), Siegfried Vogel (King Heinrich), Bernd Weikl (Herald)

Bayreuth Festival Chorus and Orchestra, Woldemar Nelsson


----------



## JACE

More Beethoven, as performed by Solomon:

















*Piano Sonatas Nos. 23 Appassionata, 28, 30 & 31 *
*Piano Sonatas Nos. 26 Les Adieux, 27, & 29 Hammerklavier*

Solomon's "transparent" approach to Beethoven suits these works perfectly. I keep coming back to these CDs again and again. I especially love Solomon's recordings of Sonatas Nos. 28 and 29. Yowee. Superb!


----------



## Manxfeeder

JACE said:


> I especially love Solomon's recordings of Sonatas Nos. 28 and 29. Yowee. Superb!


I agree about the Hammerklavier. I haven't heard No. 28. I'm listening now.


----------



## kartikeys

Nimrod - Edward Elgar


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1984 - '89.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*

After my first run-through in my car's speakers, my impression is, this is outstanding. Also the last movement of the 4th symphony is marvelous.


----------



## Guest

Mahler


----------



## millionrainbows

Chistopher Hogwood and Beethoven on period instruments. That means gut strings on the violins. That means a softer, less metallic sound. In the digital age of harsh, brittle recordings, that means a lot. Try it, you'll like it.


----------



## hpowders

Debussy Complete Preludes
Jeni Zaharieva, piano

One of the better versions I've heard.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1983.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Mahler's symphonies tonight - nos. 3 and 4:


----------



## millionrainbows

hpowders said:


> View attachment 90166
> 
> 
> Debussy Complete Preludes
> Jeni Zaharieva, piano
> 
> One of the better versions I've heard.


That is a great version, and not that easy to find. However, did you notice the editing glitch at the very beginning?


----------



## starthrower

Disc One Nos. 1-3


----------



## deprofundis

I received my ordering 3 cds on his a naxos* Lobo and Cardoso Portuguese requiem and masses,* led by mister Jeremy Summerly
Than i have this fabuleous cd by *Heinrich Finck Missa super Ave praeclara* and sacred works enemble Josquin capella Conducted by Meinnoff Bruser(very nice cd) than we have on Bis rooster *Endbeginning new york polyphony *ensemble(this one coost a fortune heck it's BiS. so i have 3 awesome cd of renaissance polyphonie. And im poor now i need to find cash make cash, since im broke i have only a hundred bucks lefts, i lose 150$ ths month because of a lot of factor internet bill boosted, i bought cordless headphone to please my faschist rich parisian neighboor and they dont work at all, all i hear is static christ, 80$ trown in the toilet 30$ into the toilet for boosted internet bill, thant all this appointement whit doctor at least 30$, im angry right now, i hope i can ask someone to loan me some money since im broke for christ sake, and the lord was unlucky whit me, bad luck struck hard this month... that about it have a nice day no mather what 

:tiphat:


----------



## millionrainbows

I found an AM/FM radio/cassette/CD player at Goodwill for $5. The cassette didn't work, so I screwed with it until it did. The CD player worked.

The whole unit was dirty, so I got a toothbrush and some Fantastik and cleaned it up real good, then polished it with some Armour-All.

It now looked great, but as I played it, I began to notice that the speakers, although working, were slightly blown: they crapped out on bass notes.

So I went to Frye's Electronics and bought a couple of 4-inch replacement speakers. They fit in, with a little bending of the flange around one of them. These were 5 watt speakers, compared to the 2-watters that were originally in.

Now, with higher-powered speakers, this boom box sounds even better than it must have sounded new.

Now, on this Tuesday night, I am sitting outside in my front yard, under the banana trees, with a cigar, an iced beverage, and my boom box, listening to the older 1970s EMI recording of Ciccolini playing Erik Satie, under the full "super-moon" which is 30% brighter than normal.

This must be nirvana.


----------



## Guest

Brahms CD 2


----------



## Badinerie

Lying back on the sofa, headphones on, glass of Jura in my hand listening to..


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Mozart: Wind Quintet in E-flat, K.452
Beethoven: Wind Quintet in E-flat, Op.16 Walter Gieseking/Sidney Sutcliffe/Bernard Walton/Dennis Brain/Cecil James

Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit/Redemption-Symphonic Interlude
Massenet: Scenes Pittoresques/Scenes Alsaciennes
Lalo: Rhapsody/Scherzo
Charpentier: Impressions D'Italie Paris Conservatoire Orchestra/Albert Wolff

A classic recording of the Mozart and Beethoven Wind Quintets, this LP which must be 60 years old, still sounding superb. Then two LPs of late 19th century French music, brilliantly played by the Paris Conservatoire Orchestra and Albert Wolff, who would have been well into his 70s when these recordings were made (he was born in 1884), Decca's stereo sound is excellent and I cannot imagine anyone giving more idiomatic performances of this repertoire.


----------



## millionrainbows

Badinerie said:


> Lying back on the sofa, headphones on, glass of Jura in my hand listening to..


I like the way she looks!

Now, I am listening to a Boulez DVD on my new (used $24) Sony Blu-Ray player.


----------



## Vronsky

*Scarlatti: Sonatas (Sergei Babayan)*










Domenico Scarlatti: Sonatas
Sergei Babayan


----------



## JACE

Just now getting 'round to last weekend's Saturday Symphony:










*Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No. 14*
Gennady Rozhdestvensky, USSR Ministry of Culture SO 
Makvala Kasrashvili (soprano), Anatoli Safiulin (bass)

What a grim parade. Shostakovich's death-obsessed bleakness seems to echo both Mahler and Mussorgsky. It also reminds me of another great Russian artist, Leo Tolstoy, with his simultaneous revulsion, horror, and fascination at the prospect of death.

This isn't something that I would want to listen to regularly, but I've got to admit that I really admire this symphony. It's almost comically dark, and I'm sure some take it as nothing more than an easy wallow in nihilism. But I think this symphony is much more than that. If were to choose one word to describe it, that word would be _unflinching_.


----------



## Haydn man

No.18 "Hunt" to start with then dip in somewhere else


----------



## KenOC

Alkan's Piano Trio, Op. 30. A surprising work from this composer. I'll be delving into his chamber music more closely.


----------



## Vronsky

*Armand-Louis, François, Louis Couperin: Pièces de clavecin (Gustav Leonhardt)*










*Louis Couperin*
Pièces de clavecin:
Suite in D minor
*François Couperin*
L'Art de toucher le clavecin:
Préludes Nos. 1-8
Pièces de clavecin *·* Livre III:
Quinzième ordre:
6 Pièces
*Armand-Louis Couperin*
3 Pièces clavecin
*Gustav Leonhardt*


----------



## elgar's ghost

KenOC said:


> Alkan's Piano Trio, Op. 30. A surprising work from this composer._ I'll be delving into his chamber music more closely_.


Ken, as much as I like them it's a shame that the three works included in your recording amount to pretty much all there is - I wish Alkan had written more.


----------



## KenOC

Kozeluch, Clarinet Concerto No. 1. Mr. K was badmouthing Haydn's music to Mozart. Mozart finally got impatient and said, "You and me put together wouldn't equal a Haydn!"


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

Spurred by JACE's comment, I relistened to this on my home stereo. It sounds a whole lot better at home than it did in my car; the details are popping out. I retract my previous negative comments. This is wonderful.


----------



## millionrainbows

KenOC said:


> Alkan's Piano Trio, Op. 30. A surprising work from this composer. I'll be delving into his chamber music more closely.


That is interesting. I saw your "like" on the Satie/boombox story, and remind you that you are the one who turned me on to the earlier Satie recordings by Ciiccolini.


----------



## JACE

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*
> 
> Spurred by JACE's comment, I relistened to this on my home stereo. It sounds a whole lot better at home than it did in my car; the details are popping out. I retract my previous negative comments. This is wonderful.


I'm glad you're enjoying it Manx. But one of the wonderful and mysterious things about music is that we all encounter it differently. No matter what anyone else says, we can only hear it with our own ears!   

More Shostakovich for me:










*Symphony No. 5 / Rozhdestvenksy, USSR Ministry of Culture SO (Melodiya/BMG)*










*Symphony No. 11 "The Year 1905" / Stokowski, Houston SO (EMI)*

I haven't listened to Shostakovich in a long while. The man composed some *potent* music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*


----------



## JACE

*Claudio Arrau Plays Schumann (Philips)*
Kreisleriana, Op. 16

Lovely.


----------



## Guest

Very well played and recorded.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Partitas (Gould); Handel: Water Music (Pinnock); Haydn: Piano Sonatas & Variations (Pletnev)


----------



## SiegendesLicht

A collection of Schubert lieder, performed by Gerald Moore and Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau. I could listen to this couple forever...


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## pmsummer

ABOVE THE STARRS
_Verses, Anthems & Consort Music_
*Thomas Tomkins*
Fretwork
Catherine King, Emma Kirkby, Richard Wistreich, Donald Greig, Jonathan Arnold, Charles Daniels - vocals

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## JACE

*Schumann: Carnaval, Op. 9; Fantasiestücke, Op. 12 / Arthur Rubinstein (RCA)*

One of my favorite LPs.


----------



## Rhinotop

Hindemith: String quartets 1-6

The Danish Quartet


----------



## bharbeke

I got lots of good recommendations from the past day's posts. Thanks to everyone who is chiming in about what they are listening to!

I have been listening to the Bach Cello Suites, performed by Pierre Fournier. They make for pleasant background music, but nothing has really popped for me to make them truly enjoyable.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruckner*: Symphony no 4
R.C.O Bernard Haitink


----------



## Pugg

elgars ghost said:


> Continuing with Mahler's symphonies tonight - nos. 3 and 4:


It always warms my heart seeing Lucia Popp showing up from time to time.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart & Schubert,* piano pieces for four hands.
Lupu/ Perahia.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*: Violin concertos
Disc 2
Yehudi Menuhin.


----------



## Pugg

​
* Ferdinand Ries: *

Concerto for Two Horns, WoO 19
Teunis van der Zwart & Erwin Wieringa (horns)

Violin Concerto, Op. 24
Anton Steck (violin)

Die Raeuberbraut (Overture)
Die Hexe von Gyllensteen (Overture)

Die Koelner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann; Ashkenazy
*

Bunte Blätter op. 99
Nachtstücke, Op.23


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn: Die Schopfung
*
Battle, Winbergh Moll.

James Levine conducting the B.P


----------



## elgar's ghost

Enjoying a rare weekday away from work, so it's the next instalment of Mahler's this morning/early afternoon - a selection of early songs, _Das klagende Lied_ (part one omitted), _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_ and Symphony no.5.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to the talented mister* Heinrich Finck*: missa ave praeclara and sacred work, we get and equisite plater of franco-flemish polyphonie, great great cd, one of the best outsider well kind off, he not notorious a bit obscur , but still pop ups often on naxos compilation, but now i have this excellent cd onWDR cologne broadcastt cpo, the cd his short but the cd is just perfect, you will get Heinrich Fink at his best.Have anice day, im sick like a dogs this week so wish me health.I would like to point out mister finck is one of the best german classical composer pre german baroque, you should try this cd out? hmm?


----------



## Andolink

So, after 44 1/2 years of being a Mahlerian through and through and being throughout all that time a staunch skeptic regarding the ethical and artistic legitimacy of Deryck Cooke's and all the others' performing editions of the 10th symphony and having avoided ever hearing even a complete performance of the 10th's opening Adagio much less any performance of the "completions", I broke down and added the following recording of the 10th to my collection:










After one listening I'll just say that I'm kind of glad to have at this stage in my life a whole new Mahler symphony to get to know. This performance and recording sound very good indeed.


----------



## Guest

pmsummer said:


> ABOVE THE STARRS
> _Verses, Anthems & Consort Music_
> *Thomas Tomkins*
> Fretwork
> Catherine King, Emma Kirkby, Richard Wistreich, Donald Greig, Jonathan Arnold, Charles Daniels - vocals
> 
> _Harmonia Mundi_


This CD I never saw,I have the naxos with Red Byrd also with Wistreich.I realy like 
Thou art my King, O God, verse anthem,I have another cd on my wishlist.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch / Mendelssohn* : violin concertos
Kyung Wha Chung (violin)


----------



## Guest

Ockeghem secular music


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## jim prideaux

another lovely autumnal morning and what could be more appropriate than Piano Concerto No. 1 written by Kabalevsky and performed by Stott, Jarvi and the BBC Phil


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: Piano Concerto No. 1 in B minor 
Symphony Orchestra Kirill Kondrashin RCA (conductor)
[Record: Carnegie Hall 1958]


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

​
*Turina and Granados.
Beaux Arts Trio. *


----------



## realdealblues

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

_Piano Sonata No. 1 in C, K. 279
Piano Sonata No. 2 in F, K. 280
Piano Sonata No. 3 in B-flat, K. 281
Piano Sonata No. 4 in E-flat, K. 282
Piano Sonata No. 5 in G, K. 283_
*[Rec. 1967]*

View attachment 90176


*Glenn Gould*

I haven't listened to these recordings in several years. I've forgotten how bold and brilliant some of these interpretations were. I don't know if the Adagio from Sonata #2 has ever sounded so sad.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

The Dresden brass sometimes go flat - I guess because of the small-bore instruments - but the recording sound has such depth, I found myself cranking up the sound all the way. The hip thing to do now may be to have sound baths, but I'd rather have a Bruckner immersion.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Gidon Kremer


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert: Vienna Piano Trio*

Piano Trio No. 1 in B flat major, D898
Piano Trio movement in B flat major, D28

Notturno in E flat major for piano trio, D897 (Op. post.148)


----------



## Vasks

_Viva Vincent_

*Persichetti - Symphony #5 [for Strings] (Muti/New World)
Persichetti - Piano Sonata #3 (Burleson/New World)
Persichetti - Symphony #4 (Miller/Albany)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## George O

Ludi Sancti Nicolai (Die Wunder des heiligen Nikolaus) (The Miracles of Saint Nicholas)
based on a 12th century manuscript

Studio der Frühen Musik, with Schola Cantorum Basiliensis / Thomas Binkley
Ensemble Vocale Guillaume Dufay

on EMI Reflexe (West Germany), from 1978

5 stars


----------



## JACE

Back to this new-to-me set:










*Brahms: Piano Works / Peter Rösel (Edel)*
Disc 2:
- Piano Sonata No. 2 in F sharp minor, Op. 2
- Variations on an Original Theme in D major, Op. 21
- Eight Piano Pieces, Op. 76

I'm still getting to know Rösel's interpretations -- but I've got to say that I'm REALLY enjoying this set. I've had and enjoyed Katchen's Brahms set for a long time. But sometimes Katchen has struck me as emphasizing the "thunder and lightning" aspects of Brahms at the expense of the poetry. In general, Rösel seems more understated. I've read critics who described his approach as _classical_ whereas Katchen's is _romantic_. Before hearing the music, I'd wondered if that meant that Rösel would miss out on that distinctive Brahmsian feeling. Not at all. In fact, I'm finding that Rösel's restraint adds a great deal of poetry and understated emotion to the music.

Less overt emotion but more affecting -- a very Brahmsian paradox!


----------



## Guest

L'eau Va Viste En S'escoulant 0:56
A2 Mondain, Si Tu Le Sçais, Di Moy 2:51
A3 La Glace Est Luisante Et Belle 1:09
A4 Quelle Est Ceste Beauté? 2:41
A5 Quel Monstre Voy-Ie Là? 2:35
A6 I'apperceus Un Enfant 2:33
A7 Toy Qui Plonges Ton Cɶur 3:13
A8 Qu'est-Ce Du Cours Et De L'arrest Du Monde? 1:06
A9 Quand Le Iour, Fils Du Soleil 2:13
A10 Monde, Pourquoy Fuis-Tu? 3:02
A11 Arreste, Atten, Ô Mondain 2:22
B1 Plustost Les Yeux Du Firmament 2:10
B2 Mon Âme, Où Sont Les Grands Discours 1:48
B3 Quand Ie Li, Quand Ie Contemple 2:31
B4 Mais Que Feroy-Ie Plus Au Monde? 2:29
B5 Le Péché Et La Mort 2:21
B6 Morte Est La Mort 4:05
B7 Et Le Monde Et La Mort Entre Eux Se Desguisèrent 3:58
B8 C'est Folie Et Vanité 2:27


----------



## JACE

George O said:


> Ludi Sancti Nicolai (Die Wunder des heiligen Nikolaus) (The Miracles of Saint Nicholas)
> based on a 12th century manuscript
> 
> Studio der Frühen Musik, with Schola Cantorum Basiliensis / Thomas Binkley
> Ensemble Vocale Guillaume Dufay
> 
> on EMI Reflexe (West Germany), from 1978
> 
> 5 stars


George,

Now, whenever I see those *Reflexe* LP covers -- whether I'm poking around in a record store or elsewhere on the web -- I think of your distinctive, woodland photo posts here on TC.


----------



## JACE

Now cueing up some more Shostakovich:










*Symphony No. 9 / Rozhdestvenksy, USSR Ministry of Culture SO (Melodiya/BMG) *

Rozhdestvensky does great job of capturing the strange jokey/macabre aspect in DSCH's music. I think that feeling is especially prevalent in this symphony.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini: Beatrice di Tenda*

Dame Joan Sutherland (Beatrice di Tenda), Josephine Veasey (Agnese), Luciano Pavarotti (Orombello), Cornelius Opthof (Filippo Maria Visconti), Joseph Ward (Anichino/Rizzardo)

London Symphony Orchestra, Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Richard Bonynge.


----------



## Guest

Messiaen


----------



## starthrower

Tchaikovsky-The Seasons by Vladimir Ashkenazy

The 12 pieces with their subtitles are:

January: At the Fireside (A major)
February: Carnival (D major)
March: Song of the Lark (G minor)
April: Snowdrop (B-flat major)
May: Starlit Nights (G major)
June: Barcarolle (G minor)
July: Song of the Reaper (E-flat major)
August: Harvest (B minor)
September: The Hunt (G major)
October: Autumn Song (D minor)
November: Troika (E major)
December: Christmas (A-flat major)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*

I'm into the first movement, and so far, this is a very compelling recording. I can hear the subtle changes in orchestration, and somehow Jochum is able to make the rhythmic layering present without becoming obtrusive.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No.6
Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia (1959)*

Inspired by recently acquiring Arthaus' CD/DVD set of Documentary & footage of Klemperer's final concert, when I found myself in the mood for Beethoven this was the recording I had to hear.

Klemperer lets the music just sing, with incredible clarity and detail. The playing of the Philharmonia is outstanding and the sound quality matches it perfectly. The tempo is perfect and the piece just flows so organically.

This is is my favourite recording of the Sixth. Tennstedt, Kleiber, Hogwood and Böhm come close but none eclipse Klemperer's efforts for me.


----------



## hpowders

Debussy Preludes Books One and Two
Steven Osborne, piano

Wonderful playing!


----------



## Guest

Kondrashin - Sheherazade


----------



## ldiat




----------



## elgar's ghost

Mahler continued this evening - three song cycles and Symphony no.6:


----------



## Sonata

Brahms third string quartet. A great work.


----------



## Guest

Sir Malcolm Arnold CD9 concertos


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Traverso said:


> Sir Malcolm Arnold CD9 concertos


This set is on course to be my favourite box-set purchase of 2016.

For the quantity of quality music - both in composition and performance it is a phenomenal bargain. It is the perfect purchase for anyone wishing to explore Malcolm Arnold.

If I remember rightly, I believe it may have been Shropshire Moose who recommended this set(?). I think I might have ordered this at a similar time to you Traverso.

I'll follow your lead I think and listen to Arnold's Ninth Symphony performed with the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## bharbeke

Continuing DG's 111 Years box:

Emil Gilels does a nice job playing Beethoven's Piano Sonata Nos. 21 "Waldstein" and 23 "Appassionata."


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2000.


----------



## Guest

AClockworkOrange said:


> This set is on course to be my favourite box-set purchase of 2016.
> 
> For the quantity of quality music - both in composition and performance it is a phenomenal bargain. It is the perfect purchase for anyone wishing to explore Malcolm Arnold.
> 
> If I remember rightly, I believe it may have been Shropshire Moose who recommended this set(?). I think I might have ordered this at a similar time to you Traverso.
> 
> I'll follow your lead I think and listen to Arnold's Ninth Symphony performed with the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra.


I am still listening to this cd and I like it very much,the concertos are realy beautiful.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

*Sibelius*: Symphony 3 (rec.1994).


----------



## Haydn man

Symphony No.2
I have decided that I need to correct my lack of familiarity with the symphonies of Prokofiev


----------



## Sonata

I just finished listening to the two Bach albums I purchased earlier in the week. I've not taken to Bach the way I have some of the other composers, but these two are wonderful.



















Along with those, these are two of my other favorite Bach albums:









English Suites-Murray Perahia









Brandenburgs and Orchestral Suites-Trevor Pinnock


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*

So far, the big surprise from this set is the Bruckner symphonies. I first heard the Dresden EMI set from an old library copy, and I didn't like it, preferring the DG set. This must have been remastered, because it has great presence in its sound. My only quibble is the brass, who occasionally drop out of tune.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2011.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Beethoven: Symphony No.1 & No.6 (again)
Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia (1959)*

More Beethoven performed by Otto Klemperer with the Philharmonia from 1959. This time I am listening through my headphones and what a difference they make. The clarity is even more pronounced and the traditional placement of the Orchestra is much more evident in comparison to my speakers.

These recordings seem as though they were made with headphones in mind - the music just seems to open up and reveal a wealth of details and beauty, especially in the Pastoral :angel:


----------



## Rhinotop

Korngold: Violin concerto, Op. 35

Shaham, Previn, London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## George O

L'Agonie du Languedoc

Pèire Cardenal (c. 1180-c. 1278)
Guilhem Figueira (fl. 1230s)
Tomier and Palazi (two knights) (fl. 1199-1226)
Pèire Bremon Ricas Novas (fl. 1230-1242)
Bernart Sicart Marjevols (fl. 1230)

details: http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/emi30132.htm

Studio der Frühen Musik
Claude Marti, vocals and narration

on EMI Reflexe (West Germany), from 1976

5 stars


----------



## James Mann

Good morning lovely people

I have had the pleasure of hearing seeing Ravel's daphnis et chloe last week. 
Ever since, I have been listening every night to this wonderful piece.

Thank you for listening


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1959 - '64.


----------



## Guest

No.31, 35, and 38.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 1*

Jochum has a way with emphasizing details without being overly fussy about them. They're there if you want to notice them.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

On the thread on "R" composers I mentioned that Jean-Féry Rebel is likely the composer I most admire of those left off the list. And as I haven't given his work a listen in a while...










I had to include the entire painting on the CD cover (by Watteau) as it is so delicious:


----------



## senza sordino

The last seven disks
Shostakovich Symphony no 4
View attachment 90183


Pianos trios of Ferguson Solstice Suite, Piazolla Estaciones Porteñas, Schoenfield Cafe Music
View attachment 90184


Shostakovich String Quartets nos 1-4, Prokofiev string quartet no 2, two disks
View attachment 90185


Pierne and Faure Piano Trios
View attachment 90186


Ravel's greatest hits, on two disks
View attachment 90187


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wassenaer*: Concerti Armonici Nos. 1-6

I Musici


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Cello Sonatas & Variations
Disc 2

Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Frank Braley (piano)


----------



## KenOC

Petrenko is back with his Liverpudlians playing Tchaikovsky. The radio is doing his 5th right now. Sounds like a smashing performance!


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Kondrashin - Sheherazade


Beautiful cover but most off all, great recording.


----------



## JACE

*Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem*
Te Kanawa, Weikl, Solti, Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus


----------



## Poodle

I'm lisen Mozart piano sonatas :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler: Symphony 3*
Klaus Tennstedt


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Eroica, Andrew Manze and the Helsingborg Symphony Orchestra, on the radio. My ears always perk up to hear the final of the fugato in the funeral march. This one gets it just right.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Der Herr ist König: Baroque Bass Cantatas*

Liebhold:
Mein gantzes Wissen soll Jesu seyn
Des Menschen Sohn ist kommen

Roemhildt:
Nichts soll mich Jesu scheiden

Telemann:
Sprich treuer Himmel: ja!, TWV 11:30
Der Herr ist König, TWV 7:31

Wolff, C:
Ihr Sorgen lasset mich zufrieden
Meines Bleibens ist nicht hier
Klaus Mertens (bass-baritone)

Accademia Daniel, Shalev Ad-El


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rimsky-Korsakov: Le Coq D'Or*
Norman Treigle , Beverly Sills , Enrico di Giuseppe et al.

Julius Rudel conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*:
Concerto in D minor for Violin, Piano and String Orchestra
Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. post.
(second version)

Gidon Kremer & Martha Argerich

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Rare fruits council - Bach trio sonatas! Vivid and indeed rare renditions of the sonatas.


----------



## Pugg

​
*HAYDN*: Sinfonia concertante in B flat Hob. I:105
Violin Concerto no. 1 in C

Soloists / LAPO / Zukerman


----------



## Andolink

*W. A. Mozart*: _Don Giovanni_


----------



## Guest

Shostakovich Preludes & Fugues Nos.1-12


----------



## Sonata

Wagner: Lohengrin


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*; Sting quartets D46 / D68/ D 74

Melos Quartett.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 2. Brahms, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Vasks

_A session of Sessions_

*Sessions - Rhapsody for Orchestra (Prausnitz/Argo LP)
Sessions - Piano Sonata #3 (Helps/AR LP)
Sessions - Symphony #3 (Buketoff/RCA LP)*


----------



## Kivimees

Giving a second listen to a new find for me - an Italian-American composer with the unlikely name of Paul Creston:









These three symphonies improve with number. I have big expectations from No. 4. Before that, however, I plan an a third listen tomorrow and - unless I suddenly change my mind - placing an order thereafter.


----------



## Pugg

​
*András Schiff* on the V International Tchaikovsky Competition (Live) 1974.

Disc: 1


----------



## Andolink

*Stefan Wolpe*: _Quintet with Voice_ (1957) for bass-baritone, clarinet, horn, harp, piano and cello


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini: Madama Butterfly*

_Angela Gheorghiu (Butterfly), Jonas Kaufmann (Pinkerton)_, Enkelejda Shkosa (Suzuki), Fabio Capitanucci (Sharpless), Gregory Bonfatti (Goro) & Raymond Aceto (Bonzo)

Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano

March 2009


----------



## Manxfeeder

Kivimees said:


> An Italian-American composer with the unlikely name of Paul Creston:


Well, Paul Creston _is_ easier to say than Giuseppe Guttoveggio.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Guest

I join you with this fourth Manxfeeder.:tiphat:


----------



## Vronsky

*Elizabethan Lute Songs (Julian Bream & Peter Pears)*










Elizabethan Lute Songs
Julian Bream *·* Peter Pears


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 in two different interpretations:

- Berliner Philarmoniker and Herbert von Karajan









- Bayreuth Festival Orchestra and Wilhelm Furtwängler, on YouTube.

I have not listened to it for a very long time and quite forgotten, just how epic it is. The Furtwängler version is slower and longer than the Karajan, and the adagio sounds more majestic, while the Karajan is more... energetic, I guess.


----------



## Guest

Mahler 3


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1986 - '90.


----------



## JACE

Traverso said:


> Shostakovich Preludes & Fugues Nos.1-12


I've heard several versions of these works, and Ashkenazy's is the one that I enjoy the most.


----------



## hpowders

Kivimees said:


> Giving a second listen to a new find for me - an Italian-American composer with the unlikely name of Paul Creston:
> 
> View attachment 90192
> 
> 
> These three symphonies improve with number. I have big expectations from No. 4. Before that, however, I plan an a third listen tomorrow and - unless I suddenly change my mind - placing an order thereafter.


I have this. Nice!

Without Naxos, we wouldn't be exposed to most of the very fine American classical music written in the middle of the 20th century.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Penultimate Mahler session tonight - Symphonies nos. 7 and 8:


----------



## JACE

*Brahms: Piano Works / Peter Rösel (Edel)*
Disc 4 
- Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, Op. 24
- Four Ballades, Op. 10
- Three Intermezzi, Op. 117


----------



## Kivimees

hpowders said:


> I have this. Nice!
> 
> Without Naxos, we wouldn't be exposed to most of the very fine American classical music written in the middle of the 20th century.


Three cheers for the Naxos American Classic series! :clap:


----------



## Selby

Beat Furrer (b. 1954)

Nicolas Hodges, piano


----------



## hpowders

Kivimees said:


> Giving a second listen to a new find for me - *an Italian-American composer with the unlikely name of **Paul Creston:*
> 
> View attachment 90192
> 
> 
> These three symphonies improve with number. I have big expectations from No. 4. Before that, however, I plan an a third listen tomorrow and - unless I suddenly change my mind - placing an order thereafter.


That's because like many Jewish and Italian composers last century, Creston changed his name. He was born Giuseppe Guttoveggio.


----------



## hpowders

Kivimees said:


> Three cheers for the Naxos American Classic series! :clap:


Yes indeed! I owe my exposure to the Schuman Symphonies to Naxos.

The big labels have all but neglected American classical music. I find that to be completely ob-Naxos!


----------



## Retyc

Ben Johnston: String Quartets Nos. 6, 7, & 8, Quietness


----------



## jailhouse

can't get enough. Heard almost every work multiple times/multiple recordings at this point


----------



## jim prideaux

Kempff,Leitner and the BPO performing 4th and 5th Beethoven Piano Concertos....(the 5th is included in the concert I am attending tomorrow at the Sage Gateshead-Lars Vogt as conductor and soloist with the Royal Northern Sinfonia)


----------



## jailhouse

np. Good recording quality so far


----------



## JACE

Stanford: Clarinet Concerto / Thea King, Alun Francis, Philharmonia O (Hyperion)










Rota: "La Strada" Ballet Suite; Concerto for Strings; Dances from "Il Gattopardo" / Muti, Orchestra Filarmonica della Scala (Sony)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## SiegendesLicht

I've had the lines from Act III of Tannhäuser about the pilgrims coming home ("Beglückt darf nun, dich o Heimat, ich schauen...") running in my head all day long today, so I have decided to listen to this opera after all: Georg Solti and the Wiener Philarmoniker, with Rene Kollo, Christa Ludwig and Helga Dernesch in the main roles.









The very first opera recording I ever heard, years ago.


----------



## Guest

JACE said:


> Stanford: Clarinet Concerto / Thea King, Alun Francis, Philharmonia O (Hyperion)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rota: "La Strada" Ballet Suite; Concerto for Strings; Dances from "Il Gattopardo" / Muti, Orchestra Filarmonica della Scala (Sony)


Il Gattopardo one of my favorite movies and a great novel,Guiseppe Tomasi Di Lampedusa


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1990/1.


----------



## Rhinotop

Schubert: Piano trios

Florestan Trio


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1993.


----------



## Haydn man

Listening to the Hindemith Violin Concerto


----------



## Guest

Cesar Franck Organ Works CD 1


----------



## Sonata

Some Martinu


----------



## pmsummer

PRAIRIE LIGHT
_Three Texas Watercolors of Georgia O'Keeffe_
*Dan Welcher*
Honolulu Symphony Orchestra
Donald Johanos - conductor
_
Marco Polo_


----------



## JACE

This evening, I've been listening to more great music from the _*Big Beethoven Box*_ and _*Bigger Beethoven Box*_:


_The Creatures of Prometheus_ (highlights); Incidental Music for Goethe's _Egmont_ / Netania Davrath, Maurice Abravanel, Utah Symphony Orchestra

Bagatelles, Opp. 33, 119, 136 / Denis Matthews
Here's what the Vanguard CD releases looked like:


----------



## jailhouse

np: Messiaen - L'Ascension (organ version - Hans-Ola Ericsson)

sublime.


----------



## bharbeke

111 Years of DG:

Hilary Hahn knows her Bach. The disc of violin concertos, which includes BWV 1041, 1042, 1043, and 1060, is consistently high quality.

Also, Helene Grimaud and the Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra do a great job playing the Fantasia for Piano, Chorus and Orchestra in C minor, Op. 80 by Beethoven.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven: Piano sonatas*
OP.10 Nos Op. 51
Daniel Barenboim.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*; Piano concertos 22/25
David Gray / Jaap van Zweden.


----------



## Biwa

Classica Venezolana

Fabiola José, voice 
Anette Maiburg, flute
Nirse González, guitar
Jesus González Brito, cuatro


----------



## Pugg

_After Mozart going towards:_

​*Schubert: Winterreise D 911
*
Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Helmut Deutsch (piano)


----------



## Easy Goer

Manuel de Falla - La Vida Breve.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Grieg: Lyric Pieces* (selection)

_Leif Ove Andsnes_ (piano)


----------



## Chordalrock

Yejin Gil: Works for Piano of the XXth Century

Superb recording of the wonderful Chin etudes, which have been recorded three times.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bernstein: Mass*

Jubilant Sykes (baritone)

Morgan State University Choir, Peabody Children's Chorus, Morgan State University Marching Band & Baltimore Symphony Orchestra, Marin Alsop


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Hubert Parry: Symphonies Nos.4 & 5
Matthias Bamert & the London Philharmonic Orchestra*

These are two incredibly beautiful performances from a very sadly underrated British Composer. Bamert grasps the spirit of the music and the London Philharmonic answer this with enthusiasm and synergy.


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart : arias*​*
Lucia Popp.*


----------



## Guest

Vierne


----------



## starthrower

Nos. 5 & 6

Nice to finally own a different version of no. 5 after 32 years. I have the old Telarc CD by Maazel and the Cleveland Orchestra I bought back in '84.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Daniil Trifonov plays Chopin
*
Chopin:Rondo a la Mazurka, Op. 5
Waltz No. 1 in E flat major 'Grande Valse Brillante', Op. 18
Étude Op. 10 No. 8 in F major
Andante spianato & Grande Polonaise, Op. 22
Mazurkas (3), Op. 56
Piano Sonata No. 3 in B minor, Op. 58


----------



## Guest

Christmas Music Preatorius


----------



## Pugg

[/url]​
*Stravinsky*: Petrouchka; Le Sacre du printemps
L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande (OSR)/Ansermet


----------



## Andolink

*Anthonello de Caserta*, et. al.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Die gluckliche Hand, Variations for Orchestra*


----------



## jim prideaux

Martinu-Symphonies 1 and 2 performed by Belohlavek and the BBC SO........it has been a while but all the better for that!


----------



## Guest

Josquin Desprez


----------



## Vasks

_The turntable was active today_

*Spontini - Overture to "Olympie" (Frontalini/Balkanton)
Hummel - Trumpet Concerto (Ghitalla/Cambridge)
Berlioz - Reverie and Caprice (Grumiaux/Philips)
R. Schumann - Konzertstuck for 4 Horns & Orchestra (Ristenpart/Nonesuch)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert:* 
Moments musicaux (6) for piano, D. 780 (Op. 94)
Piano Sonata No. 13 in A major, D. 664 (Op. 120)

_Alexandre Tharaud._


----------



## Andolink

*L. van Beethoven*: _String Quintet in C major, Op. 29_










*Karol Szymanowski*: _Piano Sonata No. 3, Op. 36_


----------



## Vinyl

Not my favourite period for Baroque performance, the eighties, but this isn't so bad, and Emma Kirkby is in it, so...


----------



## starthrower

1. Rain Coming
2. Archipelago S
3. Fantasma / Cantos II
4. Requiem
5. How Slow The Wind
6. Tree Line


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Cantatas


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi: Un Giornoi Di Regno*

_Norman/Cossotto/Carreras/ Wixell._
Lamberto Gardeli conducting.


----------



## Vronsky

*Alla Venetiana (Paul O'Dette) | The Language of the Gods (Lutz Kirchhof)*










Alla Venetiana - Early 16th Century Venetian Lute Music 
Paul O'Dette









The Language of the Gods - Parisian Art of Lute Music 
Lutz Kirchhof


----------



## Guest

Mozart - Brendel CD 3


----------



## hpowders

Vronsky said:


> Alla Venetiana - Early 16th Century Venetian Lute Music
> Paul O'Dette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Language of the Gods - Parisian Art of Lute Music
> Lutz Kirchhof


Wow! Gorgeous cover!!!


----------



## jim prideaux

Martinu-Toccata e Due Canzoni performed by Jacobson, Vasary and the Bournemouth Sinfonietta.......

(certain elements of both orchestration and theme are reminiscent of the two symphonies I listened to earlier this afternoon although I assume the symphonies were composed later!)


----------



## Manxfeeder

jim prideaux said:


> Martinu-Symphonies 1 and 2 performed by Belohlavek and the BBC SO........it has been a while but all the better for that!


I need to listen to those again. Thanks for posting; I started a Martinu journey and got distracted. Maybe you can come over and help me find it in my CD stack.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 1*

Some nice background music as I look for Martinu's symphonies hidden somewhere amongst my pile of CDs.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2005.


----------



## Sonata

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Bernstein: Mass*
> 
> Jubilant Sykes (baritone)
> 
> Morgan State University Choir, Peabody Children's Chorus, Morgan State University Marching Band & Baltimore Symphony Orchestra, Marin Alsop


How do you like this one? I have it available on Amazon Prime music but haven't given it a listen yet


----------



## JACE

Now streaming via Amazon Prime:










*Beethoven: String Quartet in F Major, Op. 59, "Razumovsky": No. 1 / Alexander String Quartet (Foghorn Classics)*
This is the first time I've heard the Alexander String Quartet. I'm impressed!


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to *Philipe de Vitry* and his incredible music that pre date ars nova before machaut i wish ii had more by this monsieur, lov is music just as mutch has Machaut, he significant exponent of classical music of ancient lore.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Martinu, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Guest

Delius CD 7

. Dance (2006 - Remaster)
2. Two Pieces for Flute and Strings (2006 Remastered Version): 1. La Calinda (Dance from 'Koanga')
3. Two Pieces for Flute and Strings (2006 Remastered Version): 2. Air and Dance
4. Five Little Pieces (2006 Remastered Version): 1. Mazurka for a Little Girl (Con moto)
5. Five Little Pieces (2006 Remastered Version): 2. Waltz for a Little Girl (Lento, tempo di valse)
6. Five Little Pieces (2006 Remastered Version): 3. Waltz (Gracefully and with verve)
7. Five Little Pieces (2006 Remastered Version): 4. Lullaby for a Modern Baby (Very slow)
8. Five Little Pieces (2006 Remastered Version): 5. Toccata
9. Sonata for String Orchestra (2006 Remastered Version): I. With animation
10. Sonata for String Orchestra (2006 Remastered Version): II. Quick and lightly
11. Sonata for String Orchestra (2006 Remastered Version): III. 'Late Swallows' (Slow and wistfully)
12. Sonata for String Orchestra (2006 Remastered Version): IV. Very quick and vigorously
13. String Quartet: I. With animation
14. String Quartet: II. Quick and lightly
15. String Quartet: III. 'Late Swallows' (Slow and wistful)
16. String Quartet: IV. Very quick and vigorously


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 7


----------



## Haydn man

An early start to the Saturday Symphony


----------



## Guest

Sir Malcolm Arnold CD 10 concertos


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Double Concerto*

Joshua Bell and Steven Isserlis


----------



## JACE

*Beethoven: The Piano Sonatas / Rudolf Buchbinder (Teldec)*
Disc 6:
- No. 5 in C minor, Op. 10/1
- No. 28 in A major, Op. 101
- No. 30 in E major, Op. 109
- No. 31 in A flat major, Op. 110

Buchbinder's Beethoven is less Olympian, less dramatic than some others. But he makes up for it with a gorgeous, singing tone and a convivial lyricism. I like Buchbinder's way with rhythm too. To paraphrase Duke Ellington, Buchbinder reveals the "terpsichorean urge" in this music.

Buchbinder's approach probably works best in the early & middle sonatas. But lately I've been focused on the late period sonatas, and it's fun to hear how _different_ various pianists' interpretations can be. Like Schnabel said, no single approach can begin encompass the range of possibilities contained in these works. I suppose that's one of the reasons that they're so endlessly fascinating.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Arnold, Symphony No. 9. Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*

Arnold: Andrew Penney on Naxos. Beethoven: Jochum with the London Symphony.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Concertos for 2 and 3 Pianos (Casadesus etc.); Sonatas for Viola da Gamba (Quintana/Frisch); Stravinsky: Scherzo fantastique, Apollo, Firebird (Chailly)


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Piano Sonata No. 30, Op. 109, Jorg Demus.


----------



## jailhouse

The furthest thing from HIP, and still probably the best way to listen to this masterpiece


----------



## JACE

KenOC said:


> Beethoven's Piano Sonata No. 30, Op. 109, Jorg Demus.


Ken, what do you think of those LvB recordings by Demus?


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Symphony No.9
Sir Adrian Boult & the London Philharmonic Orchestra *

Another Ninth, moving from Malcolm Arnold a day or two ago to Ralph Vaughan Williams. Like Malcolm Arnold's work, it is a wonderful composition and a fitting conclusion to their respective Symphony Cycles.

Boult & the LPO perform the piece with remarkable power and grace. Boult draws out such beauty in anything he Conducts, his style and approach always in synch with the origins and needs of the work the Boult sound being incredible orchestral balance and a thorough grasp of the pieces architecture with wonderfully judged tempos.


----------



## starthrower

I'm thinking about another Martinu symphony cycle including this one. Presto also has the Neumann and Thomson sets on sale. But this Onyx set has great live energy with silky string sound.


----------



## Haydn man

Some late evening Mendelssohn


----------



## Vronsky

*Rameau: Suite in D major & Suite in A minor (Natacha Kudritskaya)*










Jean-Philippe Rameau: Suite in D major & Suite in A minor
Natacha Kudritskaya


----------



## Casebearer

Listening to Reich's music for 18 musicians in preparation for a concert tomorrow evening. This one is by Eight Blackbird


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994.


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> Bach: Concertos for 2 and 3 Pianos (Casadesus etc.); Sonatas for Viola da Gamba (Quintana/Frisch); Stravinsky: Scherzo fantastique, Apollo, Firebird (Chailly)


Very nice lineup there, Blanc.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Superb performance. Very close, detailed recording perspective.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I have a good half-dozen or more recordings of Bach's cello suites... but I quite enjoyed this on Spotify... so I picked up a copy which arrived today. Quite enjoying it again.


----------



## Vaneyes

Operation Headstart is in effect once again for Saturday Symphony listening.

*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony 2, w. Philharmonia/Muti (rec.1977).










Related:

http://www.warnerclassics.com/riccardo-muti/photos


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## deprofundis

Sorry guy for being so predictable, but i got instantly hook on portuguese polyphonists, *Duarte Lobo and Manuel Cardoso.* cd.

There missa ''des morts'' defunctis are beautifull, quite a large units of singers here but since it's missa seem normal.Very sweet offering we have here on naxos, perform by Schola Cantorum of Oxford, Jeremy Summerly conduct this work whit might and brilliance.I would post this again because this were an eye opener?

After this if im still awake i will play the other offering called simply* Portuguese polyphony* it featured the two afored mention classical composers and Magalhaes complete missa some mysterious gentelmen call Fonseca, Trosylho, Escobar name i would not have heard of, or i have some in my compilations.Great great music let's use neologism here, im amazed.

:tiphat: :angel:


----------



## Pugg

​
For the Saturday symphony tradition:
*Tchaikovsky; Symphony no 2*
Antal Dorati.


----------



## bharbeke

My opera exposure is minimal but continuing to grow.

Puccini: La Boheme

I listened to the version with Pavarotti, Karajan, and the Berlin Philharmonic, and the music did not grab me.

Rossini: The Barber of Seville

This was the version with Beverly Sills, James Levine, and the London Symphony Orchestra. The overture is, of course, fantastic and a deserved mainstay of classical music. I also very much liked "Contro un cor che accende amore." I find "Largo al factotum" appealing, but I think another performer could do a better job with it. I have seen recommendations for Sherrill Milnes and John Rawnsley, and I would be open to hearing other suggestions.

In a combination of opera and Beethoven listening, I gave Fidelio a try. This is the Bernstein/VPO version. The overture is still excellent, and I like the beginning "Jetzt, Schatzchen, jetzt sind wir allein" and end "Heil sei dem Tag" the most of the sung music.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Renaissance and Early Baroque Italian Organ music on a 16th century instrument by Giovanni Cipri in Bologna.


----------



## pmsummer

FOUR SEASONS
*Lawrence Ashmore*
CLARINET CONCERTO, OP. 31
*Gerald Finzi*
Richard Stoltzman - clarinet
Guildhall String Ensemble
Robert Salter - leader/director

_RCA Victor Red Seal_


----------



## Pugg

​Now playing:
*Beethoven.
Igor Levit.*


----------



## deprofundis

*Jacquet of Mantua* on Brabant ensemble lead by one hero of mine musicologist and conductor Stephen Rice, what an excellent rendition of Mantua , one of your best achievement monsieur Stephen Rice, on cd to be proud of i really dig this, even if is mass was parody by Palestrina later on Mantua remain among the great name for me, this is my opinion, amen to all TC reader who take the time to read me i hope my full and total devotion to classical touch your heart or inspired you lately, tke care folks here and Ops.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven: Violin concerto*
Herman Krebbers/ Bernard Haitink.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Now, straying quite out of my usual territory:










(Kogan was one of my favorite violinists when I started to listen to Classical music, and I'm pleased to renew this acquaintance.)


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert*: Symphony "The Great"
Riccaardo Muti conducting.


----------



## regenmusic

Scarlatti K466 and K380 played by Maria Luisa Rayan-Forero, harp


----------



## Pugg

​
*Franz Krommer *
Symphonies; Nr.1-3 (opp.12,40,62)
Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana, Howard Griffiths


----------



## Pugg

​*Bizet: Carmen*

Tatiana Troyanos (Carmen), Plácido Domingo (Don José), Kiri Te Kanawa (Micaëla), José van Dam (Escamillo), Norma Burrowes (Frasquita), Jane Berbié (Mercédès), Thomas Allen (Moralès)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Final instalment of Mahler this morning/early afternoon - _DLvdE_, Symphony no.9 and Symphony no.10 (Mazzetti version):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Piano Trios.

Piano Trio No. 1 in B major, Op. 8
Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87
Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101

_Renaud Capuçon (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello), Nicolas Angelich (piano)_


----------



## jim prideaux

Manxfeeder said:


> I need to listen to those again. Thanks for posting; I started a Martinu journey and got distracted. Maybe you can come over and help me find it in my CD stack.


no problem (N.E England,Tennessee!)-glad to see Bohuslav making a few recent appearances on here..........

last night Lars Vogt was ill and could not lead the Royal Northern Sinfonia at the Sage Gateshead-Peter Donohoe 'came off the bench' for the Beethoven 5th Piano and to these ears it was simply magnificent.....the reason I was there was to hear Dvorak's 5th and without a conductor the mad a sterling effort, the leader of the orchestra again endearing himself to the audience.

Two observations (not 'judgements')-the gig was a sellout while not so long ago a concert featuring varied works by Dvorak, Schumann and Beethoven (in this case the Triple Concerto) saw many seats empty...the impact of the 'warhorse' I presume

and it was also noticeable the extent to which the audience was made up of the 'well to do'! (Beethoven, establishment????)


----------



## hpowders

bioluminescentsquid said:


> Now, straying quite out of my usual territory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Kogan was one of my favorite violinists when I started to listen to Classical music, and I'm pleased to renew this acquaintance.)


Yes. His Paganini First, complete and unabridged is the best I've ever heard! A shame he wasn't more widely known and appreciated.


----------



## Blancrocher

Chopin: Nocturnes (Barenboim)


----------



## Guest

My first CD with music by Ligety,I am listenig now for 10 minutes and I am still alive.
I realy can't say anything about it but it is a complete new language and I realy will give it all my attention.
I hear beautiful things in the Chamber concerto.......










1-1 Melodien 13:04 
Chamber Concerto (For Thirteen Instrumentalists) 
1-2 I: Corrente (Fließend) 5:48 
1-3 II: Calmo, Sostenuto 6:19 
1-4 III: Movimento Preciso E Meccanico 3:35 
1-5 IV: Presto 3:32 
- 
Piano Concerto 
1-6 I: Vivace Molto Ritmico E Preciso 4:06 
1-7 II: Lento E Deserto 6:44 
1-8 III: Vivace Cantabile 4:12 
1-9 IV: Allegro Risoluto, Molto Ritmico 4:51 
1-10 V: Presto Luminoso 3:34 
- 
1-11 Mysteries Of The Macabre

Arranged By - Elgar Howarth

Trumpet - Peter Masseurs


----------



## starthrower

Traverso said:


> My first CD with music by Ligety,I am listenig now for 10 minutes and I am still alive.
> I realy can't say anything about it but it is a complete new language and I realy will give it all my attention.
> I hear beautiful things in the Chamber concerto.......


Enjoy your listening experience! And do keep at it. Ligeti's music brings greater returns with continued listening.


----------



## starthrower

I enjoy Toch's lyrical quartets on YouTube. It's a shame they are seldom recorded and out of print.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*; Piano concerto 3
Van Cliburn


----------



## Guest

starthrower said:


> Enjoy your listening experience! And do keep at it. Ligeti's music brings greater returns with continued listening.


I am shure it will,I am enjoying also the piano concerto but this is not his more abstract music I guess.


----------



## starthrower

Traverso said:


> I am shure it will,I am enjoying also the piano concerto but this is not his more abstract music I guess.


Lontano and Atmospheres are static in nature, but I still find them engaging. I always find Ligeti's music gripping and enchanting.


----------



## Vasks

_Dug into the 4 LP set of the Time-Life box entitled "The Opulent Era"*_

*J. Strauss, Jr. - Overture to "Die Fledermaus" (Krips)
Saint-Saens - Introduction & Rondo Capriccioso (Rabin)
Wagner - Conclusion to "Die Walkure" (Ludwig)
Tchaikovsky - Romeo & Juliet (Giulini)*

View attachment 90245


_* for more info about Time-Life record boxes check out the links below_

http://www.bsnpubs.com/warner/time-life/02greatmusic/02greatmusic.html
http://www.bsnpubs.com/warner/time-life/time-lifestory.html


----------



## Manxfeeder

deprofundis said:


> After this if im still awake i will play the other offering called simply* Portuguese polyphony* it featured the two afored mention classical composers and Magalhaes complete missa some mysterious gentelmen call Fonseca, Trosylho, Escobar name i would not have heard of, or i have some in my compilations.Great great music let's use neologism here, im amazed.
> 
> :tiphat: :angel:


I'll join you. I can't think of any neologisms, though.


----------



## Pugg

​*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony 2 "Little Russian". 
Riccardo Muti conducting.


----------



## starthrower

Winter Dreams in no. 1


----------



## pmsummer

RETROUVÉ & CHANGÉ
_Seven Strings and More_
*Sainte Colombe*
Hille Perl - viola da gamba
Andrew Lawrence-King - harp, Irish harp, organ
Lee Santana - archlute, baroque lute, theorbo
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Pugg

​
Henri *Vieuxtemps *
Cellokonzerte Nr.1 & 2
Wen-Sinn Yang, Evergreen Symphony Orchestra, Gernot Schmalfuss


----------



## starthrower

Great piece! But the CDs are oop.


----------



## Pugg

starthrower said:


> Winter Dreams in no. 1


Thank you. .................


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 2*

Today's Saturday Symphony.


----------



## Andolink

*Chaya Czernowin*: _Maim_ (2001-2007) Triptych for large orchestra, a quintet of soloists (with tubax as pre-recorded main soloist) and electronics Orchestra with 5 soloists and live electronics 
Rico Gubler, saxophone, tubax (recorded and live)
Peter Veale, oboe, musette, English horn
John Mark Harris, piano & harpsichord
Seth Josel, electric & steel guitars
Mary Oliver, viola
Live-Electronics: Experimentalstudio des SWR,
Michael Acker, Reinhold Braig, Thomas Hummel, sound direction
Konzerthausorchester Berlin
Johannes Kalitzke, conductor


----------



## Haydn man

Another from the Decca Analogue set
A first listen to Solti doing Bruckner, so I shall be interested in how he tackles it


----------



## Vronsky

*Rameau: Les Indes Galantes, Suites d'orchestre (Philippe Herrewghe & Chapelle Royale)*










Jean-Philippe Rameau: Les Indes Galantes, Suites d'orchestre 
Philippe Herreweghe *·* La Chapelle Royale


----------



## Guest

Carmina Burana CD 1


----------



## Pugg

​*Wagner: Der Fliegende Holländer
*
Norman Bailey (Der Holländer), Janis Martin (Senta), René Kollo (Erik), Martti Talvela (Daland), Isola Jones (Mary), Werner Krenn (Steuermann)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Beautiful organ sinfonias plucked out of Bach's cantatas!


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to a mysterious codex* Laudario di Cortona no.91,* cd 1 of four set of cds, pretty neat music it's saturday it's 11 a.m
barely, i plan to lisen to the four cd and i hope my ''crazy neighbor'' wont call the police officer for this, i put the nob at 30 on a scale of 0-75, i wont put it higher, sometime i put it at 25 when i consider the recording volume level higher, when i put heavy stuff i put it at 20 like* godflesh* per se *,Gore*(netherland)* zeni geva* or* black sabbath*(this is of course oustide classical music realm) so exceptionally i put it to 20 since it's that loud,Some orchestral work i most put em at 25 like great modernists Scelsi and Hosokawa or mister Jon Leifs per se.It's not fun living whit people that are easy on calling '' police force on you for nothing'', but i have to live whit it i guess...Understand this a musicologist or an art lisener has to whatch out since his neighbors hate music perriod, it's depressing, im not blasting death metal all day im not some cliche , _has i hardly lisen to something metal or metalize rock_.And i like new age the good stuff , quite a bit, dark electro, dark wave, cold wave this is what i like mostly.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Thomson, Louisiana Story*

This is my first exposure to this piece, but I get the feeling this recording isn't the best; it has a mechanical feel to it.


----------



## Guest

An old recording but a fine one,great singing by the Kings College Choir Cambridge.


----------



## Chordalrock

Some seductive late Boulez.

Sur Incises
Derive 2

I have bad associations regarding all things Boulez the composer, but these works, especially Sur Incises, are unambiguously interesting and effective - far from the dry intellectual I pictured Boulez as. Highly recommended.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to the distinguished gentelman of Burgundy mister *Gilles Binchois medieval songs from love and loss*.One of the best medieval cd i heard so far, and heard a lot of this era, i preffer renaissance to medieval lore , but this rendition of Gilles Binchois is fantastic and this is a small word for describing the fun i had or have lisening to it.Great cd it kept me riveted to my chair, this my friend rarely occur, you guys should pick this up if you see this.Have a nice day :tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

POUR LA VIOLLE ET LE THÉORBE
*Marin Marais*
Hille Perl - viola da gamba
Lee Santana - Théorbe
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Guest

Great violin playing ! Franck and Lekeu violin sonatas.


----------



## senza sordino

And to contradict what I just wrote in the thread regarding which era I mostly listen to, these are the last five disks I've listened to

Biber Rosary Sonatas
View attachment 90252


Bach Violin Concerti in Am and E, Gubaidulina In Tempus prasens (which I might prefer over her other violin concerto Offertorium)
View attachment 90253


Brett Dean The Lost Art of Letter Writing (which is pretty good, most interesting), Testament, Vexations and Devotions (which is pretty weird)
View attachment 90254


Adams Harmonielehre and Short Ride in a Fast Machine. (I thought I saw John Adams walking into a Macy's in San Francisco when I was there in the summer of last year)
View attachment 90255


From Spotify, Vasks Violin Concerto Distant Light and Symphony no 2. I really liked this disk, I might buy it.
View attachment 90256


----------



## Guest

Elgar Sea Pictures


----------



## Bettina

Traverso said:


> Great violin playing ! Franck and Lekeu violin sonatas.


Thanks for sharing this information. I must admit that I had never heard of Lekeu until I saw your post.

I've just googled him and I see that he's from around the same period as Debussy (but he didn't live nearly as long). I enjoy that period of French music and I look forward to getting to know his music.


----------



## George O

Bela Bartók (1881-1945): Concerto for Orchestra

The Philadelphia Orchestra / Eugene Ormandy

on RCA Red Seal (NYC), from 1979


----------



## Guest




----------



## pmsummer

KAPSBERGIANA
_Libro Terzo_
*Girolamo Kapsberger*
Los Otros
- Hille Perl - viola da gamba, lirone
- Lee Santana - chitarrone
- Steve Player - chitarrone, guitar
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Guest

Brilliantly played and recorded. In fact, the mics pick up his vocalizations! HIPsters may not like like his dramatic and personal interpretations, but I do. Interestingly, he arranges them by key, not chronologically. Today I listened to disc 1, the "A" works. (He has also color coded the discs according to key, and has given the Sonatas fanciful names!)


----------



## pmsummer

George O said:


> Bela Bartók (1881-1945): Concerto for Orchestra
> 
> The Philadelphia Orchestra / Eugene Ormandy
> 
> on RCA Red Seal (NYC), from 1979


I still love that recording, on many levels.

On another matter: I've seen wooden tonearms, but never wooden spindles.


----------



## Haydn man

Debussy Nocturnes for late night listening


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*

Jochum plays down the struggle and concentrates on the actual music.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bax
Piano sonatas No. 3, No. 4
Water Music; Winter Waters*
Ashley Wass [Naxos, 2005]

Volume two of Ashley Wass's survey of Bax's solo piano music, the third and fourth sonatas are clearly influenced by Scriabin and Debussy










*
Bax
Symphony No. 1 in E flat; No. 3*
BBC Phil., Vernon Handley [|Chandos, 2003]

These are two very fine symphonies indeed, and this, as far as I know, is my first audition of either symphony. Handley and the BBC Phil are very convincing in this repertoire, as one might expect.


----------



## Andolink

*Vinko Globokar*: _Der Engel der Geschichte_ (2000-2004)


----------



## Sonata




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*

June 30, 1943. Music & Arts keeps tweaking their remasterings. This one isn't bad.


----------



## Guest

I listened to the Sinfonia today. It doesn't seem to be recorded or played very often, which is too bad since it is such a powerful piece--very dark, angsty, and densely scored. BIS' SACD audio lets one hear all the details, and will give your woofers something to think about! Very well played.


----------



## JACE

*Brahms: The Complete Variations for Solo Piano / Garrick Ohlsson (Hyperion)*
Disc 1:
- Theme & Variations in D minor (after the 2nd mvmt of String Sextet in B flat major)
- Variations & Fugue on a Theme by Handel, Op. 24
- Variations on an Original Theme, Op. 21/1
- Variations on a Hungarian Song, Op. 21/2









*Lili Kraus Plays Fantasies (Vanguard)*
- Bach: Chromatic Fantasy & Fugue in D minor
- Haydn: Fantasy in C major
- Mozart: Fantasy in D minor
- Schubert: 'Wanderer' Fantasy in C major


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1960.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Pugg

​To warm things up on thei frosty morning:
*Vivaldi: Four Season. *


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Emperor Concerto. Yundi, piano; Daniel Harding / Berlin Philharmonic. A nice performance of one of the truly great works. On the radio.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert:* Impromptus.
Murray Perahia.


----------



## JACE

*Brahms: Ausgewählte Lieder / Peter Schreier, Peter Rösel (Eurodisc LP)*


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Elgar Sea Pictures


There are few people who don't have this recording.


----------



## Pugg

StlukesguildOhio said:


>


Makes me happy seeing this Miss Sills recording..


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ketèlbey:*
Persian market et al.

London Promenade Orchestra, Alexander Faris.


----------



## Pugg

​_Sunday morning music.
_
*Gounod: St Cecilia Mass*

Irmgard Seefried, Gerhard Stolze & Hermann Uhde

Czech Philharmonic Chorus & Orchestra, Igor Markevitch.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart* - String Quartet No.2 and Clarinet Quintet


----------



## Pugg

​
*Korngold: Die Tote Stadt, Op. 12*

_René Kollo (Paul), Carol Neblett (Marietta), Hermann Prey (Fritz), Benjamin Luxon (Frank)_, Gabrielle Fuchs (Juliette), Patricia Clark (Lucienne), Anton de Ridder (Gaston/Victorin), Willi Brokmeier (Count Albert), Rose Wagemann (Brigitta)

Chor Des Bayerischen Rundunks Münchner Rundfunkorchester, _Erich Leinsdorf_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Before turning in last night and again on the drive to work, I listened to Orchestral Excerpts from Wagner's Parsifal performed divinely by Sir Adrian Boult & the LSO. Superb readings indeed.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Rondos, the amazing Adagio k540 and now the c-minor sonata k.457


----------



## elgar's ghost

Prokofiev - early piano works and songs.

Piano Sonata no.1 in F-minor op.1 (1909), Piano Sonata no.2 in D-minor op.14 (1912), _Four Pieces_ op.4 (1910-12), _Toccata_ in D-minor op.11 (1912), _Ten Small Pieces_ op.12 (1906-13), _(5) Sarcasms_ op.17 (1912-14), _(20) Visions Fugitives_ op.22 (1915-17), Piano Sonata no.3 in A-minor - _From Old Notebooks_ op.28 (1917) and Piano Sonata no.4 in C-minor - _From Old Notebooks_ op.29 (1917):

















_Two Poems_ op.9 [Texts: Bal'mont/Apukhtin] (1910-11), _The Ugly Duckling_ op.18 [Text: Andersen] (1914), _Five Poems_ op.23 [Texts: Goryansky/Gippius/Verin/Bal'mont/Agnivtzev] (1915) and _Five Poems_ op.27 [Texts: Akhmatova] (1916):















***

(*** different sleeve to the one shown)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*; Piano concertos 17/18
Murray Perahia.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach cantatas


----------



## Vronsky

*Brahms: Piano Trios, Opus 8 & 101 (Katchen, Suk & Starker)*










Johannes Brahms: Piano Trios, Opus 8 & 101
Julius Katchen *·* Josef Suk *·* Janos Starker
Little break from Baroque today...


----------



## Andolink

It's not just that this perfromance by Riebl and the Florestan's is terrific, which it is, but the Hyperion recording team have gotten the sound just right putting the ensemble about 8-10 feet in front of you in your listening space with just the right bloom and air to make it so that at the final chord of the last movement I had to restrain myself from beginning the applause.

*Robert Schumann*: _Piano Quartet in E flat, Op. 47_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Symphony No. 1 in B-flat major, op. 38 "Spring" 
Symphony No. 2 in C major, op. 61


----------



## George O

Le Chansonnier Cordiforme

The Consort of Musicke / Anthony Rooley

4-LP box set on L'Oiseau-lyre (London), from 1980

5 stars

details: http://https://www.discogs.com/The-Consort-Of-Musicke-Anthony-Rooley-Le-Chansonnier-Cordiforme/release/8026796

from the liner: 
This set of four records contains the complete CHANSONNIER CORDIFORME, perhaps the most beautiful of all surviving music manuscripts, whose first owner was Jean de Montchenu (d. 1497).
It was compiled during the 1470's and contains 43 songs from the preceding thirty years by Dufay, Binchois, Ockeghem, Busnoys and other contemporary composers.

The manuscript:


----------



## Guest

George O said:


> Le Chansonnier Cordiforme
> 
> The Consort of Musicke / Anthony Rooley
> 
> 4-LP box set on L'Oiseau-lyre (London), from 1980
> 
> 5 stars
> 
> details: http://https://www.discogs.com/The-Consort-Of-Musicke-Anthony-Rooley-Le-Chansonnier-Cordiforme/release/8026796
> 
> from the liner:
> This set of four records contains the complete CHANSONNIER CORDIFORME, perhaps the most beautiful of all surviving music manuscripts, whose first owner was Jean de Montchenu (d. 1497).
> It was compiled during the 1470's and contains 43 songs from the preceding thirty years by Dufay, Binchois, Ockeghem, Busnoys and other contemporary composers.


Thank you kindly for this information,I must admitt that I never saw this set before.I wonder if it is on CD


----------



## George O

I am pretty sure it is.

P.S. I see one on eBay in the US for $17 with free shipping.


----------



## starthrower

No. 7

I was very relieved when this overwrought anthem built on a paucity of musical material finally ended. But it does give one an idea, however feeble, what the Russian people must have felt like waiting for the Nazi's to leave town. Alrighty, on to no. 8!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch*: Swedish Dances, Op. 63
Suite on Russian Themes, Op. 79b
Serenade after Swedish Folk Melodies, Op. posth.

SWR Rundfunkorchester Kaiserslautern, Werner Andreas Albert


----------



## Guest

starthrower said:


> No. 7
> 
> I was very relieved when this overwrought anthem built on a paucity of musical material finally ended. But it does give one an idea, however feeble, what the Russian people must have felt like waiting for the Nazi's to leave town. Alrighty, on to no. 8!


So in a way you were suffering too.Shostakovich can be chewy meat.


----------



## starthrower

Traverso said:


> So in a way you were suffering too.Shostakovich can be chewy meat.


No. 7 didn't strike me as containing much meat, but rather quite a bit of hot air.


----------



## Guest

George O said:


> I am pretty sure it is.
> 
> P.S. I see one on eBay in the US for $17 with free shipping.


I found it and very cheap ,12 euros,unbelievable.


----------



## Vasks

_Lots of Leos_

*Janacek - Overture to "Kata Kabanova" (Mackerras/Supraphon)
Janacek - Piano Sonata "October 1, 1905" (Kvapil/Regis)
Janacek - String Quartet #1 (Panocha/Supraphon)*


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach cantatas


----------



## Vronsky

*Rachmaninov: Études-Tableaux Op. 33 & Op. 39 (Vladimir Ovchinnikov)*










Sergei Rachmaninov: Études-Tableaux Op. 33 & Op. 39 
Vladimir Ovchinnikov


----------



## starthrower

Contains the 2nd violin concerto, among other works.


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven 32 Keyboard Sonatas
Ronald Brautigam, fortepianos

All 32 sonatas played on reconstructed fortepianos from Beethoven's time.

These performances can stand up to any!!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert: Symphonies *Nos. 1-2 
Wiener Philharmoniker, István Kertész


----------



## Judith

Brahms Piano Concerto No 1 in D Minor
Stephen Hough 
Mozarteuorchester Salzburg
Mark Wrigglesworth 

Although Stephen is a strong pianist, he is still easy on the ear. Saw him live last summer and he was wonderful.


----------



## Blancrocher

Haydn: Sonatas (Fou Ts'ong); Beethoven: Late String Quartets (Emerson SQ)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 22*


----------



## elgar's ghost

More non-orchestral Prokofiev for late afternoon.

_Five Songs Without Words_ for female voice and piano op.35 (1920), _Five Poems of Konstantin Bal'mont_ for voice and piano op.36 (1921), Piano Sonata no.5 in C op.38 (1923), _Five Melodies_ for violin and piano [instrumental versions of the _Five Songs Without Words_] op.35b (1925) and String Quartet no.1 in B-minor op.50 (1930):































Unable to source an image for the _Five Melodies_ for violin and piano - they are performed by Elmar Oliveira and Robert McDonald on the Vox's Unique imprint


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti; Don Pasquale.*

_Beverly Sills/ Alfredo Kraus_/ Gramm/Titus.

Sarah Caldwell conducting


----------



## Merl




----------



## JACE

Rachmaninov: The Bells / Kondrashin, Moscow PO, RSFSR Russian Chorus, et al (Melodiya/Angel LP)


----------



## JACE

*Charles Ives: Piano Sonata No. 1 / William Masselos (Columbia LP)*

The "Concord" gets far more ink, far more recordings -- but Ives' First Sonata is a wonderful work as well. This recording was the premiere.


----------



## Guest

Mozart CD 6


----------



## JACE

*Ives: Piano Trio & Other Chamber Works / Paul Zukofsky, Gilbert Kalish, et al (Columbia LP)*

I'm sort of surprised that Sony hasn't created a budget CD box set of Charles Ives' music. Between the Columbia and RCA holdings alone, they could create a terrific, nearly comprehensive set. If I were producing such a set, the music on this LP would be included.


----------



## opus55

Rachmaninov Piano Concerto No. 1 then Mozart Piano Concerto No. 22.


----------



## Vronsky

*Liszt: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 (Claudio Arrau, LSO & Sir Colin Davis)*










Franz Liszt: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2
Claudio Arrau *·* London Symphony Orchestra *·* Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Bettina

Bettina said:


> Thanks for sharing this information. I must admit that I had never heard of Lekeu until I saw your post.
> 
> I've just googled him and I see that he's from around the same period as Debussy (but he didn't live nearly as long). I enjoy that period of French music and I look forward to getting to know his music.


Update: I'm listening to Lekeu's Violin Sonata in G right now, on Youtube. It's absolutely amazing! Right up there with Debussy and possibly better, IMHO.

What a tragedy that Lekeu died at the extremely young age of 24. So many great works left unwritten. (I should add, however, that early death is _always _tragic, whether or not the person had the potential to write great works.)


----------



## Gouldanian

Shostakovich's Leningrad by Lenny Bernstein


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1984.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

This one consistently knocks me out. It was the one from March 1942, when Hitler was present. One reviewer sums it up accurately: Right in the Furher's face. Music and Arts has done a great remastering on this; I have a previous recording of this, and I can tell that it has been greatly improved upon.


----------



## Gouldanian

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*
> 
> This one consistently knocks me out. It was the one from March 1942, when Hitler was present. One reviewer sums it up accurately: Right in the Furher's face. Music and Arts has done a great remastering on this; I have a previous recording of this, and I can tell that it has been greatly improved upon.
> 
> View attachment 90280


I'm sure you've seen the live performance of the piece on youtube... Chilling


----------



## elgar's ghost

Final instalment of Prokofiev's piano sonatas, songs and chamber works this evening and tomorrow after work.

_Three Childrens' Songs_ op.68 [Texts: A. Barto/N. Salonska/L. Kvitko] (1936), _Three Romances (after Pushkin)_ op.73 (1933), two songs from _Twelve Russian Folk Songs_ op.104 [Texts: trad.] (1944), Piano Sonata no.6 in A op.82 (1939-40), Piano Sonata no.7 in B-flat op.82 (1939-42), Piano Sonata no.8 in B-flat op.84 (1939-44), String Quartet no.2 in F op.92 (1941), Violin Sonata no.1 in F-minor op.80 (1938-46), Violin Sonata no.2 in D-minor op.94a (1944), Piano Sonata no.9 in C op.103 (1947) and Cello Sonata in C op.119 (1949):































Unable to source an image for the two sonatas for violin and piano - they are performed by Elmar Oliveira and Robert McDonald on the Vox label's 'Unique' imprint.


----------



## JACE

It's turned into an unplanned "Charles Ives Afternoon." 










*Ives: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2 / Juilliard String Quartet (Columbia LP)*


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region/Dona Nobis Pacem (Sheila Armstrong/John Carol Case)/Fantasia on the Old 104th Psalm Tune (Peter Katin) London Philharmonic Choir/Partita for Double String Orchestra/Concerto Grosso/The Lark Ascending (Jean Pougnet) London Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Adrian Boult
Magnificat Helen Watts/Ambrosian Singers/Christopher Hyde-Smith/Orchestra Nova of London/Meredith Davies
Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis Philharmonia Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent
Romance in D-flat for Harmonica and Strings and Pianoforte Larry Adler/Eric Gritton/BBC Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

A splendid two CD set featuring a good few lesser known works by VW. I'd never heard the "Fantasia on the Old 104th" before, but it's wonderful, and as you might expect, with Boult at the helm it is about as good as one could reasonably imagine it. All the other performances are equally recommendable, the Harmonica Romance and Lark being in mono, and having picked this up online for £1.80 (including postage!!), I am very pleased indeed!!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Ralph Vaughan Williams' Job - a Masque for Dancing performed by David Lloyd-Jones & the English Northern Philharmonia.

I haven't listened to this piece for some time but I do really enjoy the work. This recording is phenomenal and as with his other recordings, Lloyd-Jones maintains a high standard of both interpretation and in performance.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Gouldanian said:


> I'm sure you've seen the live performance of the piece on youtube... Chilling


Yep, I sure have.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

A portrait of an organ built in 1724 by an associate of Bach, Schröter, filled with plenty of works by Bach, Froberger, Buxtehude et. al.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Haydn man

Sibelius 7
I have the Sir Colin Davis set with the LSO and good it is given his reputation with Sibelius, but I really like this version as well with Vanska.


----------



## JACE

*Leoš Janáček: Sinfonietta; Taras Bulba / Kubelik, Bavarian Radio SO (DG LP)*


----------



## Guest

I started with Suite No.1 from this new set. It's Murray Perahia playing Bach--nothing else need be said! The sound is superb--very rich and reverberant (but not too much.) I have to say that DG's piano sound has certainly improved over the years. It's a shame that Emil Gilels, for instance, never had such good sound.


----------



## Vaneyes

From Klarafestival 2013, via Cable TV, *Shostakovich*: Cello Concerto 1; Symphony 1. *Britten*: Sinfonietta. Isserlis/Mahler CO/Currentzis.

Also available at YT. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Universal Children's Day* 2016, Mahler: Kindertotenlieder.










Related:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technolo...ildrens-day-and-why-is-google-celebrating-it/


----------



## George O

*for Bettina*










Guillaume Lekeu (1870-1894)

Quartet for Piano and Strings (unfinished)
-Members of the Baker String Quartet:
-Israel Baker, violin
-Alexander Neiman, viola
-Armond Kaproff, cello
-Natalie Ryshna, piano

Cello Sonata (3rd movement)
-William Van Den Berg, cello
-Vernon Duke, piano

Poèmes (Three Songs)
-Kay McCracken, soprano
-Vernon Duke, piano

on the Society for Forgotten Music (Los Angeles), from 1960


----------



## Vaneyes

"Chewy meat" or not, this is next.  Recorded 1988.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> "Chewy meat" or not, this is next.  Recorded 1988.


Bon Appétit :tiphat:


----------



## Rhinotop

Chausson - Concert for piano, violin and string quartet, Op. 21 (Pascal Rogé, Pierre Amoyal, Quatuor Ysaÿe)

Passionate work, beautiful!!


----------



## Blancrocher

Scarlatti: Sonatas (Pogorelich); Bach: Art of Fugue (Rosen)


----------



## senza sordino

A bit of this and that today

Handel Concerto Grossi Op 6 all twelve on two disks
View attachment 90284


Mendelssohn violin concerto and octet
View attachment 90285


Mahler second symphony, whichever Mahler symphony I currently listen to, that one is my favourite 
View attachment 90286


Bartok Contrasts, Khatchaturian Trio for clarinet, violin and piano, Milhaud Suite for violin, clarinet and piano, Stravinsky L'Histoire du Soldat, a lovely recent purchase 
View attachment 90287


----------



## JACE

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas / Bruce Hungerford (Piano Classics)*
Disc 5 - Sonatas Nos. 24 "à Thérèse", 30, 31, 32

A few years ago, Piano Classics reissued Hungerford's recordings of LvB's piano sonatas. Not surprisingly, these CDs have much better audio fidelity than the .MP3s in the _Big Beethoven Box_ & _Bigger Beethoven Box_. As much as I've enjoyed this music, I couldn't resist upgrading to the CD set.









*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 1, 3, 32 / Solomon (Testament)*
The 1st and 3rd are very good, but the 32nd is _superb_. When I got to the end of the sonata, I immediately re-started it and listened through a second time.


----------



## Blancrocher

Luigi Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (Arditti/Richard)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano sonatas
Op.28 Op.53. Op.49
Daniel Barenboim.


----------



## regenmusic

Praeambulum BWV 566 at the Bader organ, 1639, in Zutphen


----------



## Pugg

StlukesguildOhio said:


>


Stunning recording.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Symphony #2, one that I have not heard much and am now enjoying much.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Frans Bruggen/Orchestra of the Eighteenth Century - Beethoven's 9th. 
A favorite, along with the 1942 Furtwängler version (Posted earlier)! RIP Maestro Bruggen


----------



## Pugg

​*Haydn: cello concertos.*
Gautier Capuçon / Daniel Harding conducting.


----------



## ST4

Not my favorite Mahler symphony but I'm taken back by it's heaviness


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler: Symphony no 9*
_Klaus Tennstedt._


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Piano Sonata No. 30 in E major, Op. 109. A perfect, crystalline performance by Andras Schiff.


----------



## tortkis

Gavin Bryars: After the Requiem (ECM)









Bill Frisell (Electric Guitar), Alexander Balanescu (Viola, Violin), Kate Musker (Viola), Tony Hinnigan (Cello), Roger Heaton (Bass Clarinet), Dave Smith (Tenor Horn, Piano), Gavin Bryars (Bass), Martin Allen (Percussion), Simon Limbrick (Percussion), Evan Parker (Soprano Saxophone), Stan Sulzmann (Soprano Saxophone), Ray Warleigh (Alto Saxophone), Julian Argüelles (Baritone Saxophone)


----------



## Pugg

​*Carmen for orchestra.*
Morton Gould


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel: Messiah*

Eileen Farrell (soprano), Martha Lipton (mezzo-soprano), Davis Cunningham (tenor), William Warfield (baritone), The Mormon Tabernacle Choir

The Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy.


----------



## Dr Johnson

tortkis said:


> Gavin Bryars: After the Requiem (ECM)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Frisell (Electric Guitar), Alexander Balanescu (Viola, Violin), Kate Musker (Viola), Tony Hinnigan (Cello), Roger Heaton (Bass Clarinet), Dave Smith (Tenor Horn, Piano), Gavin Bryars (Bass), Martin Allen (Percussion), Simon Limbrick (Percussion), Evan Parker (Soprano Saxophone), Stan Sulzmann (Soprano Saxophone), Ray Warleigh (Alto Saxophone), Julian Argüelles (Baritone Saxophone)


Looks interesting. I've ordered a second hand copy from Amazon.


----------



## Vronsky

*Reusner: Lute Suites (Konrad Junghänel)*










Esaias Reusner: Lute Suites
Konrad Junghänel
Back to Baroque


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert:* Death And The Maiden.
Pavel Haas Quartet.


----------



## Pugg

*Tchaikovsky*; symphony 6 + Romeo & Juliet.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Balakirev: Piano Sonata in B-flat Minor/Reverie/Mazurka No.6 in A-flat/Islamey
Liszt: Piano Sonata in B Minor
Lyapunov: 12 Transcendental Studies, Op.11 Louis Kentner

Louis Kentner, if remembered at all now, is probably best known for being the pianist on the original recording of the "Warsaw Concerto." He was a wonderful musician with probably one of the most all embracing piano repertoires of any pianist of his generation (he lived:1905-1987.) Not only did he give cycles of Beethoven Sonatas, Schubert Sonatas (and this in the 1940s!!), the Well Tempered Clavier, and vast swathes of Liszt, but many first performances of contemporary works, Bartok's 2nd Concerto, Kodaly's "Dances from Marroszek" (written for him), Tippett's Piano Concerto, and so on!!
This present two CD set has excellent transfers of recordings dating mostly from the late 1940s. In the case of the Balakirev works (with the exception of "Islamey") and the Lyapunov Studies, these are pieces that even to this day are rarely played. The set of Transcendental Studies by Lyapunov carry on, and complete the cycle of keys started by Liszt in his 12 studies, the final one being an elegy in memory of Franz Liszt, they are marvellous works and Kentner plays them to the manner born. Likewise the works by Balakirev, but for me the real revelation here is the amazing performance of the B Minor Sonata of Liszt. This is surely one of the finest performances ever put down on record. Kentner himself had reservations about it according to the notes that accompany the discs, but heaven only knows why. It is one of the finest I've ever heard, he seems to hold the structure of the piece together as few manage to do, and sounds, to my ears, every bit as exciting as the classic 1932 Horowitz recording. Kentner gets through the sonata in just under 28 minutes, and as such is one of the swifter traversals on record, and yet it never sounds rushed. I find it incredible that this is the first time it has ever been reissued since its original and very limited issue on 78s in 1951. It should be regarded as a classic of the gramophone and I would urge anyone who loves the B Minor Sonata to get this issue straightaway, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Vronsky

*de Seixas: Sonatas (Nicolau de Figueiredo)*










José António Carlos de Seixas: Sonatas
Nicolau de Figueiredo


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach a real beautiful edition.192 pages!


----------



## Pugg

​*Dvorak: Symphony 9*
L.S.O István Kertész


----------



## Pugg

​
*Szymanowski*:

Etudes (12), Op. 33
Masques (3), Op. 34
Etudes (4), Op. 4
Métopes Op. 29 (Trois poèmes pour piano)

*Cédric Tiberghien* (piano)


----------



## JACE

*Charles Ives: Holidays Symphony; Central Park in the Dark; The Unanswered Question / Michael Tilson Thomas, Chicago SO & Chorus (Sony)*

In this listener's opinion, this is one of the very best recordings ever made of Ives' music.


----------



## George O

Frank Bridge (1879-1941)

Suite for String Orchestra
Sir Roger de Coverley
Sally in our Alley
Lament 
Rosemary 
Cherry Ripe

London Philharmonic Orchestra / Sir Adrian Boult

on Lyrita (Buckinghamshire, England), from 1978


----------



## Vasks

*W. A. Mozart - Overture to "La Clemenza di Tito" (Kapp/Essay)
Schubert - Moment Musicaux #1, 3 & 6 (Richter/Regis)
Sibelius - Incidental Music for "Kuolema" (Jarvi/BIS)*


----------



## JACE

*Hummel: String Quartets, Op. 30, Nos. 1-3 / Delmé Quartet (Hyperion)*

First listen to another recent thrift store find.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to *ars antigua* best rendition ever called carles magraner something something, very good recordings and expensive but who care you own it , to yourself to buy this incredible cd, there a collection o f 3 of kind, one mediteraneum one peregrinatio, thhere incredible.


----------



## Andolink

*Arcangelo Corelli*: _Sonatas for Violin and continuo, Op. 5_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Il Corsaro*

_José Carreras_ (Corrado), Clifford Grant (Giovanni), _Jessye Norman_ (Medora), _Montserrat Caballé_ (Gulnara), Giampietro Mastromei (Seid), John Noble (Selimo), Alexander Oliver (Eunuco)

New Philharmonia Orchestra & Ambrosian Singers, Lamberto Gardelli.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Shostakovich*: Piano Quintet (rec.2000).


----------



## shadowdancer

Frédéric Chopin's Piano Sonata No. 2 in B♭ minor, Op. 35, popularly known as The Funeral March
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli, Piano
Rec 1959


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to Antoine Brumel: et ecce terrae motus earthquake mass , what a wonderful music this , wonderful being a tin word for sutch andevear, wishing that i had James Joyce or Shakespear vocabulary to give is merits and honors to this great work, i worship Brumel, Rabelais did said he was an emule of Josquin , to the same level of geneous.I praise this man works
as a visionairy '' pas juste un grand français mais un grand homme'' translate this to not just some mere french but a great man, un homme de coeur, a man of heart.Franco-flemish credential lisening, i would learn to like Brumel more than Josquin i have two copy of the same mass missa beata virgine or if you preffer messe de la vierge beatifié.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven and Brendel uplifting,a realy perfect recording ,and Brendel? He plays with head and soul,and the music? A lighthearted Beethoven ful of witt and dashing,you are in good company !


----------



## Vronsky

*French and English Lute Music in Accords Nouveaux (Anthony Bailes)*










VA: Old Gautiers Nightinghall - French and English Lute Music in Accords Nouveaux
Anthony Bailes


----------



## deprofundis

I dont wont to over post but im lisening to Gesualdo o dolorosa gioa on Naive record, and i would have tto says it's loungy, the voicee are made of velvet sure there are obscur classical composer before gesualdo , but is this a great idea to mix guys like pomponio nena and carlo gesualdo all togheter whit some luzzacho luzzachi and fews others.The moro lasso is good on this cd, if i would says something i would says well perfume lol

thus said even if i bash naive in the past mes excuses


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1990.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Thomson, The Plow that Broke the Plains.*

Virgil Tomson was writing Copland before Copland was cool.


----------



## Guest

Ligeti

2-1 Lontano 11:35 
2-2 Atmosphères 8:51 
Apparitions 
2-3 I: Lento 6:02 
2-4 II: Agitato 2:33 
- 
2-5 San Francisco Polyphony 12:47 
Concert Românesc 
2-6 I: Andantino 2:53 
2-7 II: Allegro Vivace 1:18 
2-8 III: Adagio Ma Non Troppo 3:00 
2-9 IV: Molto Vivace 4:59


----------



## Blancrocher

Shostakovich/Schnittke: Piano Quintets (Vermeer); Shostakovich/Alkan: Preludes (Mustonen); Shostakovich: Symphonies 5 & 9 (Haitink)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Satie, Gnoissiennes*


----------



## jailhouse

Shostakovich - 15th symphony (Petrenko)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Bolero.*

If Bolero is an orchestrated crescendo, then this is a pretty much perfect recording of Bolero. And the sound is so vivid, it literally comes with a warning label. And this piece is all about the sound.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1999.


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Update: I'm listening to Lekeu's Violin Sonata in G right now, on Youtube. It's absolutely amazing! Right up there with Debussy and possibly better, IMHO.
> 
> What a tragedy that Lekeu died at the extremely young age of 24. So many great works left unwritten. (I should add, however, that early death is _always _tragic, whether or not the person had the potential to write great works.)


Yes. Yehudi Menuhin has a fine performance of it on Youtube. Nobody moves me on violin more than Menuhin in his prime. A terrific communicator.


----------



## KenOC

Arvo Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen (Canon of Repentance). A long, beautiful work, contemplative and austere. Daniel Ruess leads Cappella Amsterdam.


----------



## pmsummer

TENEBRAE RESPONSORIA
*Don Carlo Gesualdo*
The Hilliard Ensemble
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## opus55

Haydn: Symphony No. 70
_Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra
Adam Fischer_










I'm still working through this set after more than a year.


----------



## Rhinotop

Mahler
Symphony No. 4 in G major (Gruberova, Sinopoli, Philharmonia Orchestra]
Symphony No. 5 (Karajan, Berliner Philharmoniker)
Symphony No. 6 in A minor (Karajan, Berliner Philharmoniker)
Symphony No. 7 (Solti, Chicago S.O.)


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart: Piano concerto 27*
Daniel Barenboim.


----------



## ST4

Just chillin' :angel:


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> *Satie, Gnoissiennes*
> 
> View attachment 90300


Perhaps not the right phrase , but that's the spirit.


----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> *Hummel: String Quartets, Op. 30, Nos. 1-3 / Delmé Quartet (Hyperion)*
> 
> First listen to another recent thrift store find.


Did you lie it Jace? 
I am tempted very much toward this recording.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to the lovely polyphony of a distinguished mister* Heinrich Finck *the name, you would guess by now he is either austrian or germans, since one off my friend scottish joe the jazz man has a friend that is austrian called finck.What an awesome franco-flemish extension this guys his.The cd is cpo WDR a small label i did not heard of until lately and you would be
stupid to pass out on this cd, this is divine polyphony, for franco-flemish devoted, a big most must says, incredible sound
for this smalll german label , jeez i hope someone like mister Finck too, he not bad really try this cd on cpo records wdr cologne recording, dont worrie i wont fill this post whit futillity of life, all that i can say is tomorrow im selling a ring silver and ruby, my half italian friend find a buyer for classy ring i have whit rubis i paid 250$ i said to him im selling it for 125$
than he said i got a buyer for 120$ yes this is rad since i was seeking a mere hundred dollars and he got me a buyer at 120$
hail max his name cool dude he knew i was bankrupt a bit so i am selling this ring tomorrow it's custom made silver on rubis a real man ring,unique this ring wont disapointed it's a fine jewelery so i will have 200$ for a room to live(the fall mark e smith would understand).I was broke i feel releived.Hey guys by the way im back to normal self control has a words of law, cheer to all my friends on TC if i have any , i most ... i hope so.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony no 5
B.P Claudio Abbado.


----------



## Casebearer

ST4 said:


> Just chillin' :angel:


Nice, although the example is a bit extreme. But I do this quite often: playing two pieces simultaneously through my browser. Makes for a great experience sometimes if you combine the right pieces. Great way of composing music yourself by browser-sampling existing pieces and playing them together.


----------



## joen_cph

Definitely one of the best versions of *Das Lied von der Erde*: Bernstein, Ludwig, Kollo /cbs-sony
Including "Der Abschied".


----------



## Pugg

​
MOZART: Sinfonia Concertante K364; Concertone K191 
IPO/ Perlman / Zukerman / Mehta


----------



## Poodle




----------



## Pugg

​*Borodin*rince Igor: Polovtsian Dances

*Rimsky Korsakov*: Capriccio espagnol, Op. 34
Le Coq d'Or Suite
Russian Easter Festival Overture, Op. 36

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi; Sacred works* volume no 2
_Vittorio Negri _


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt: Daniil Trifonov*

Transcendental Studies, S139 Nos. 1-12
Two Concert Studies, S145/R6: Gnomenreigen; Waldesrauschen
Three Concert Studies, S144/R5: Un lamento; La leggierezza; Un sospiro
Grandes Études de Paganini (6), S. 141.

Must have recording, outstanding playing.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach cantatas


----------



## Pugg

​*Dame Joan Sutherland*: the Art of the Prima Donna.
(Starting with disc1)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy:*

La Mer
Images for orchestra: II. Ibéria
Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, *Paul Paray*


----------



## shadowdancer

Piano Sonata in B-flat major, D. 960
Franz Schubert
Claudio Arrau, Piano
Rec 1980


----------



## Pugg

​*Berlioz*: Les Troyens à Carthage: Ballet Music
*Lecocq*: Mam'zelle Angot - ballet
*Weber*: Invitation to the Dance, Op. 65

National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## JACE

Pugg said:


> Did you lie it Jace?
> I am tempted very much toward this recording.


Yes. I've been enjoying it very much. In fact, I listened to parts of it again this morning on the way into work.

Lovely music.


----------



## Vasks

_A newly purchased disc that just arrived_


----------



## Judith

Saint Saens Cello Concerto No 1 
Steven Isserlis 
London Symphony Orchestra 
Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## JACE

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas / Bruce Hungerford (Piano Classics)*
CD 2 
- Piano Sonata No. 2 in A major, Op. 2 No. 2 
- Piano Sonata No. 4 in E flat major, Op. 7 
- Piano Sonata No. 5 in C minor, Op. 10 No. 1


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> *Beethoven: Piano Sonatas / Bruce Hungerford (Piano Classics)*
> CD 2
> - Piano Sonata No. 2 in A major, Op. 2 No. 2
> - Piano Sonata No. 4 in E flat major, Op. 7
> - Piano Sonata No. 5 in C minor, Op. 10 No. 1


One of the greatest Beethoven pianists!


----------



## JACE

hpowders said:


> One of the greatest Beethoven pianists!


I'm still getting to know these recordings, but he's already made a BIG impression.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin: Waltzes*.
Vladimir Ashkenazy.


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> I'm still getting to know these recordings, but he's already made a BIG impression.


He made one of the best recordings I've ever heard of No. 32.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach cantatas


----------



## Pugg

​
Bellini: Norma

Beverly Sills (Norma), Shirley Verrett (Adalgisa), Enrico Di Giuseppe (Pollione), Delia Wallis (Clotilde), Robert Tear (Flavio), Paul Plishka (Oroveso)

John Alldis Choir & New Philharmonia Orchestra London, James Levine.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Johannes Brahms* - German Requiem









This is one of the first classical recordings I ever had, but I have not listened to it since a very long time ago.

"Denn alles Fleisch..." sounds to me like a fitting soundtrack to a disaster film. Imagine cities being swept away by giant waves, the earth shaking, death and destruction everywhere - and above at all a thundering chorus: "All flesh is like grass, and all glory of man is like flowers on it!..." Gives me shivers every time.


----------



## JACE

*Charles Ives: Symphony No. 3; Orchestral Set No. 2 / Michael Tilson Thomas, Concertgebouw Orchestra & Chorus (CBS Masterworks)*

More masterful Ives from MTT.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Currently listening to Melvyn Tan playing Schubert's Moments Musicaux on a fortepiano (1980s rebuild of a Viennese 1814 model). I'm not normally a fan of 'authentic instrument' recordings, but the slighter tone and reduced resonance of the fortepiano suits the Schubert really well.


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven's late quartets (Nos. 12-16) by the LaSalle Quartet were all okay. I am not much of a fan of String Quartets, and they are hard to record well, so an "okay" description from me is the equivalent of higher praise in another genre. My favorite from the set was the first movement of No. 15.


----------



## JACE

*Mozart: String Quartet in B Flat Major, KV 458, The Hunt; String Quartet in C Major, KV 465, Dissonance / Melos Quartet (DG)*


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1990.


----------



## JACE

More string quartets -- from Mozart to LvB:










*Beethoven: Middle String Quartets / Alexander String Quartet (Foghorn Classics)*
- String Quartet in E Minor, Op. 59, "Razumovsky" No. 2
- String Quartet in C Major, Op. 59, "Razumovsky" No. 3

This set is going on my "to get" list.


----------



## shadowdancer

JACE said:


> More string quartets -- from Mozart to LvB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Beethoven: Middle String Quartets / Alexander String Quartet (Foghorn Classics)*
> - String Quartet in E Minor, Op. 59, "Razumovsky" No. 2
> - String Quartet in C Major, Op. 59, "Razumovsky" No. 3
> This set is going on my "to get" list.


The Alexander String Quartet is great. 
Artistic and sound quality outstanding.
I am a proud owner of the complete set below.


----------



## JACE

Vaneyes said:


>


Mustonen's way with Shostakovich's Op. 34 Preludes is wonderful!!!

I've heard it on this excellent DSCH solo piano & chamber music set:










I've not heard the Alkan. But I bet it's good too.


----------



## deprofundis

I was lisening to *Antoine Brumel * missa beata virgine the one on hyperion lead by a hero of polyphony revivalist mister distinguished sir stephen rice, than i decide i would lisen to the naxos version i have of this because naxos has antoine brumel so i had to buy it hey?, so im gonna lisen to it and tell you if these four monsieur from Italy dose a fine job.Sorry for being so old school but mister Brumel ease my temper ,calm me down, his music his trully wonderfull and distinctive of other franco-flemish godz, has far as i can tell has some musicologist en herbe or amateur you guest.


----------



## Haydn man

2 very enjoyable Trios
Followed by Mahler 5


----------



## JACE

More LvB SQs:










*Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 18, Nos. 1-3 / Talich Quartet (Calliope)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, The Creation*


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven: Orchestral Works-Music for the Stage (Complete Beethoven Edition Vol. 3)

This was a great set overall! I will be shortening some of the performer and title information, but you can find the listings for this set pretty easily if you want to check something out further.

Disc 1:

The Creatures of Prometheus remains a good work, performed here by the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra. My favorite parts were section (not track) numbers 2, 5, 8, 12, and 14.

Disc 2:

Musik zu einem Ritterballet WoO 1 (Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic)
"Gratulations-Menuett" in E-flat WoO 3 (Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic)
12 Minuets WoO 7 (Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields)
12 German Dances WoO 8 (Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields)
12 Contredanses WoO 14 (Lorin Maazel, Berlin Philharmonic)

All of these were good. The Ritterballet would be excellent except for the exact repetitions of Deutscher Gesang between most of the movements. Is there a version which omits these (obviously, I can delete the extra tracks or press skip as a workaround measure).

Disc 3:

Zur Namensfeier Overture "Nameday" Op. 115 (Claudio Abbado, Vienna Philharmonic)
"Egmont" overture, Op. 84 (Claudio Abbado, Berlin Philharmonic)

These two pieces are excellent from start to finish. The rest of "Egmont" is good, especially Cheryl Studer's singing. I did not like the spoken parts by Bruno Ganz. Is there a version out there with just the music?

The "Coriolan" overture is just all right.

Wellington's Victory would be so epic and wonderful if they would just remove or tone down all the gunfire sounds. Seriously, the rest of the piece is absolutely fantastic and proves to me that art and commerce can both be served by the same work.

Disc 4:

The Ruins of Athens (Bernhard Klee, Berlin Philharmonic, RIAS Kammerchor)

This is okay, but I really liked sections 3 and 6 (chorus of dervishes and march/chorus).

Consecration of the House Op. 124 remains good and is played here by Claudio Abbado and the Berlin Philharmonic.
The best of the rest on this disc was the Schmuckt die Altare from "Die Weihe des Hauses," also played by Claudio Abbado and the Berlin Philharmonic.

Disc 5:

King Stephen

The overture is good, played by Myung Whun Chung and Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia. The other highlight of the disc is Triumphmarsch WoO 2a, played by Andrew Davis and the BBC Symphony Orchestra.

I have not checked, but this may have had the most music I have enjoyed from any of the Complete Beethoven volumes I have explored so far.


----------



## Guest

Brahms Weber


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1983.


----------



## Blancrocher

Richter playing Haydn


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> Mustonen's way with Shostakovich's Op. 34 Preludes is wonderful!!!
> 
> I've heard it on this excellent DSCH solo piano & chamber music set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've not heard the *Alkan*. But I bet it's good too.


Mustonen *Alkan* is pleasing, though I must say I'm lukewarm with this composer. Hamelin received a thorough try many years ago.:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1*

Toscanini plays with - what's the word? - frisson.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Shostakovich's String Quartets Nos. 3 in F Major (Op.73) and 4 (Op.83) in a wonderful recording by the Fitzwilliam String Quartet. Very compelling both musically and in recording quality.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1*

In contrast to Toscanini, Jochum plays this with a sense of weldschmerz. But you can sure hear the details.


----------



## George O

JACE said:


> More string quartets -- from Mozart to LvB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Beethoven: Middle String Quartets / Alexander String Quartet (Foghorn Classics)*
> - String Quartet in E Minor, Op. 59, "Razumovsky" No. 2
> - String Quartet in C Major, Op. 59, "Razumovsky" No. 3
> 
> This set is going on my "to get" list.


I thought at first this was a George O photo :lol:


----------



## Barbebleu

This gem of music by Vaughan-Willams, Britten and James Macmillan. All of it is wonderful but the Macmillan is exceptional. I'm not usually a great one for contemporary composers but this is something special.


----------



## Richard8655

John Playford (17th century English composer). Label: Amon Ra.


----------



## George O

Guillaume Lekeu (1870-1894)

Deuxième étude symphonique (1890)
I. Hamlet
II. Ophélie

Fantaisie contrapuntique (ou burlesque) sur un Cramignon Liégeois (1890)
pour hautbois, clarinette, cor, basson, et orchestre à cordes

Orchestre symphonique de Liège / Paul Strauss

on Musique en Wallonie (Belgium), from 1973

5 stars


----------



## Richard8655

George O said:


> Guillaume Lekeu (1870-1894)
> 
> Deuxième étude symphonique (1890)
> I. Hamlet
> II. Ophélie
> 
> Fantaisie contrapuntique (ou burlesque) sur un Cramignon Liégeois (1890)
> pour hautbois, clarinette, cor, basson, et orchestre à cordes
> 
> Orchestre symphonique de Liège / Paul Strauss
> 
> on Musique en Wallonie (Belgium), from 1973
> 
> 5 stars


Looks interesting!


----------



## Bettina

George O said:


> Guillaume Lekeu (1870-1894)
> 
> Deuxième étude symphonique (1890)
> I. Hamlet
> II. Ophélie
> 
> Fantaisie contrapuntique (ou burlesque) sur un Cramignon Liégeois (1890)
> pour hautbois, clarinette, cor, basson, et orchestre à cordes
> 
> Orchestre symphonique de Liège / Paul Strauss
> 
> on Musique en Wallonie (Belgium), from 1973
> 
> 5 stars


Thanks for posting more Lekeu. The Hamlet works look especially interesting. I'll keep my eye out for it on Amazon!


----------



## senza sordino

Pierne and Faure Piano Trios, terrific stuff
View attachment 90321


Faure and Franck String Quartets
View attachment 90322


Faure Requiem, cantique de Jean Racine, Pelleas and Melisande, Pavane
View attachment 90323


Lekeu Violin Sonata, Ravel Violin Sonatas nos 1&2, Tzigane and Berceuse sur le nom de Faure
View attachment 90324


Franck and Debussy violin sonatas, Ravel Introduction and Allegro for harp, flute, clarinet and string quartet, Debussy Sonata for flute, viola and harp
View attachment 90325


----------



## jailhouse

np: Messiaen - Eclairs sur l'au dela


----------



## Triplets

I previously had resisted the charms of Rachmaninov Second Symphony; it sounded a bit to high caloric for me. Andrew Litton and the Bergen Symphony have won high praise for their recording, and for the first time I find myself really involved in this beautiful work. Litton knows how to shape a climax and the recording is exemplary. Highest recommendation!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy:*
"La Mer" (October 16, 1961 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun" (September 28, 1960 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Jeux" (May 2, 1960 New York, Manhattan Center),
New York Philharmonic


----------



## JACE

LvB's string quartets have been hitting the spot all day:










*Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16, Op. 135 / The Yale Quartet (Vanguard Classics)*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2000 - '04.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Kalkbrenner:*

Sextet in G Major, Op. 58
Piano Fantasy on the Scottish Air, We're a' Noddin', Op. 60
Konstanze Eickhorst (piano)

Septet for Piano, Oboe, Clarinet, Horn, Bassoon, Cello and Double Bass, Op. 132

Linos Ensemble


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming: The Beautiful Voice. *


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin*: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor
Philadelphia Orchestra Eugene Ormandy (conductor)
[Record: In 1969, Philadelphia]


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: String quartets
D46- D68
Melos Quartet.


----------



## Pugg

​*Balfe : The Bohemian girl.*

Nova Thomas, Patrick Power, Jonathan Summers, et al.
Orchestra: National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland.
Conductor: Richard Bonynge


----------



## shadowdancer

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, Symphony No. 1*
> Toscanini plays with - what's the word? - frisson.
> View attachment 90318


Great stuff!!
May I also recommend his Brahms with the Philharmonia Orchestra?
A bit hard to find but, imho, the best Brahms cycle ever recorded.


----------



## shadowdancer

senza sordino said:


> Pierne and Faure Piano Trios, terrific stuff
> Franck and Debussy violin sonatas, Ravel Introduction and Allegro for harp, flute, clarinet and string quartet, Debussy Sonata for flute, viola and harp


Great disc! 
Radu Lupu together with Kyung-wha Chung is unbeatable.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: Symphony No. 2 'Lobgesang'

Christiane Karg, Christina Landshamer (sopranos) & Michael Schade (tenor)

Chorus & Orchestra of Bavarian Radio, _Pablo Heras-Casado
_


----------



## Pugg

​
CHOPIN Polonaise-fantaisie • Études, op.10/1 & 12 • Ballade No.4


----------



## Guest

Brahms - Mozart and Backhaus


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: Concert arias.
Teresa Berganza.


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven:*Piano sonatas.D
Disc 2 
Maurizio Pollini


----------



## Vasks

*A. Scarlatti - Overture to "La caduta di Decemviri" (Ng/Signum)
J. S. Bach - Toccata in G minor, BWV915 (Hewitt/Hyperion)
Zelenka - Capriccio #1 (Sonnentheil/cpo)
Telemann - Cantata: Wir nur den lieben Gott lasst walten (Stotzel/Hanssler)*


----------



## Guest

Bach Hohe Messe another realy beautiful edition


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro, K492*

_Lucia Popp (Susanna), Kiri Te Kanawa (Countess Almaviva), Frederica von Stade (Cherubino)_, Samuel Ramey (Figaro), Thomas Allen (Count Almaviva), Robert Tear (Basilio), Kurt Moll (Bartolo), Jane Berbié (Marcellina), Giorgio Tadeo (Antonio), Philip Langridge (Curzio), Yvonne Kenny (Barbarina)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, _Sir Georg Solti_


----------



## Jos

French suites

Gustav Leonhardt

1976, Seon, American pressing

I know the French suites played by Andras Schiff on piano and love them. But this wonderfully slow and very articulate playing is amazing. As if the structure of the music is better revealed.
Unfortunately I'm the only one in my household with an appreciation for the harpsichord sound, but I'll pick my moments


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1998, 1977.


----------



## shadowdancer

Johann Sebastian Bach
Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
Claudio Arrau, Piano
Rec 1942


----------



## JACE

shadowdancer said:


> Johann Sebastian Bach
> Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
> Claudio Arrau, Piano
> Rec 1942


That looks interesting. What do you think of it, shadowdancer?


----------



## shadowdancer

JACE said:


> That looks interesting. What do you think of it, shadowdancer?


This is an interesting question. I grew up thinking that the time was divided between "Pre Glenn Gould Goldberg" and "Post Glenn Gould Goldberg". I have a huge respect for Mr Arrau. And this recording doesn't let me down. It is a completely different approach from Gould (mostly due to the use of pedal). Anyway, I think it is well worth a listening. In my opinion, Claudio Arrau is underrated when it comes to Bach.


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 1-10 (Gulda)


----------



## jailhouse

Happy 83rd bday to this master


----------



## Manxfeeder

shadowdancer said:


> Great stuff!!
> May I also recommend his Brahms with the Philharmonia Orchestra?
> A bit hard to find but, imho, the best Brahms cycle ever recorded.


Thanks for the heads-up. I was looking for that last night. Is there a lot of audience noise?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Saint-Saens, Symphony in F major, "Ubis Roma"*


----------



## shadowdancer

Manxfeeder said:


> Thanks for the heads-up. I was looking for that last night. Is there a lot of audience noise?


Yes. There is a bit. I have the PristineClassical transfer. For my ears, sounds great.


----------



## George O

Guillaume Lekeu (1870-1894): Sonata in G for Violin & Piano
dedicated to Eugène Ysaÿe (1858-1931)

Charles Wuorinen (1938- ): Six Pieces for Violin & Piano

John Ferrell, violin
James Avery, piano










on Orion (Malibu, California), from 1980
5 stars










Wuorinen and cat


----------



## Bettina

George O said:


> Guillaume Lekeu (1870-1894): Sonata in G for Violin & Piano
> dedicated to Eugène Ysaÿe (1858-1931)
> 
> Charles Wuorinen (1938- ): Six Pieces for Violin & Piano
> 
> John Ferrell, violin
> James Avery, piano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on Orion (Malibu, California), from 1980
> 5 stars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wuorinen and cat


You have an impressive collection of works by Lekeu. Also, thanks for posting this charming picture of Wuorinen with his cat.


----------



## opus55

Telemann: Der Tag der Gerichts
_Ann Monoyios|Axel Köhler|Barbara Schlick
Rheinische Kantorei|Das Kleine Konzert
Hermann Max_

I'm hearing this oratorio "The Day of Judgement" for the first time and enjoying this recording very much.


----------



## Guest

Disc 2--the C major Sonatas.


----------



## Richard8655

Johann Ludwig Bach (2nd cousin of JS Bach).


----------



## millionrainbows

George Rochberg, String Quartet No. 2 (1959-1961), with soprano Phyllis Bryn-Julson. This was back before he defected, when he was still good.


----------



## JACE

Last night and today:










*Brahms: The Complete Variations for Solo Piano / Garrick Ohlsson (Hyperion)*
Disc 2:
- Variations on a Theme of Schumann, Op. 9
- Variations on a Theme of Paganini, Op. 35










*Brahms: Piano Works / Peter Rösel (Edel)*
Disc 5:
- Variations on a Theme by Paganini, Op. 35
- 7 Fantasies, Op. 116
- 2 Rhapsodies, Op. 79

The Paganini Variations have never been one of my favorite pieces by Brahms, so it was interesting to compare these two versions and see if I could make any headway with finding my way into it. Ohlsson's approach to the piece was very much in the Julius Katchen mold -- very dramatic, very virtuosic, at times thunderous. Rösel, on the other hand, was much more straightforward, almost dramatically UNdramatic. At first, I was surprised. I thought it might be the first mis-fire in Rösel's set. But then I found myself appreciating his relatively low-key approach more and more. We'll see what happens; I think this might remain (for me) one of Brahms' less appealing works. But I continue to be impressed by Rösel's set, all things considered. At this point, I think it's safe to say that I prefer his readings to the much more famous Katchen recordings.

Between Rösel's set and the _Arthur Rubinstein Plays Brahms_ set (which I finally got a month or so ago), it's been a good year for Brahms in my house.


----------



## deprofundis

Well it's The rich panoramic of *Capella de ministers: Carles Magraner - Ramon Llull: cronica d'un viatge medevial Peregrinatio.
*If you look for hard hitting festive, the scent or the essence of early medieval era you will find it here, these guys are proffessional magically your loop in trough time and space to a forgotten ancient lore, you may revisited the past smell is vibrant perfume relived an era, full of fantasy, hidden treasure, might and glory.One of the best medieval cd so far that i heard from this ensemble or any other top notch ensemble, vibrant vocal rendition and pounding instrumental geneous that pummel you into awesomeness.CD like this one make the cd industry have a purpose we love this format and we dont want it to disapear for stupid mp3 download no mather what, i support the cd thank you, have a nice day decent folks and my haters since jesus teach us our haters lack love this is why there that angry or vile to us, so i pity em, that about it lady and gentelmen.


----------



## jailhouse

Steve Reich - 2x5

fast paced hocketting is basically musician porn. I actually think this work is a bit derivative of earlier works but the instrumentation is excellent.


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven's middle string quartets (7-11), performed by the Emerson String Quartet, are just ho-hum. The standout movements were the first movement of No. 11 and the third movement of No. 10.

Much better were the early quartets (1-6) performed by the Amadeus Quartet. All six are played with energy and emotion, and I like all of them. Topping all of them is No. 3, which is completely terrific.

I will try out the Amadeus Quartet's recordings of the remainder of Beethoven's string quartets, as I have had great success with them on 1-7 (7 listened to on some other day).


----------



## starthrower

This set has been superceded by all the new boxes in recent years, but includes both the violin and cello concertos, Shadows Of Time, Metaboles, Le Loup, and Le Double (symphony No.2)


----------



## shadowdancer

Still in the "Claudio Arrau mood..."
============================
Franz Schubert
Four Impromptus, D. 935 (Op. posth. 142)
Claudio Arrau, Piano
Rec 1990/1991
Note that 2 of the 4 Impromptus were recorded just 5 months before Mr Arrau died.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two great works from two of Bertold Brecht's most illustrious musical collaborators (although the Hanns Eisler work also featured texts by another left-wing author, Ignazio Silone). Obviously there are many who over the decades who have found Brecht's railing hard-left agitprop annoying but there is no doubt in my mind that he was not just a gifted satirist armed with rapier-like humour but also a man whose more humanist side could produce words which could just as easily tug at the heartstrings - and these two gentlemen produced music which dovetailed into Brecht's often dazzling wordplay brilliantly.


----------



## Haydn man

I love the Op.33 quartets and have nothing but praise for the Lindsay's in these works
Crisp playing, lovely phrasing and well recorded
Recommended


----------



## opus55

Franz Liszt's transcriptions/arrangements of Handel, Gounod, Raff and Spohr. Performed by Soyeon Kate Lee.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1992.


----------



## opus55

Scriabin: Symphony No. 2
_Moscow Symphony Orchestra|Igor Golovschin_


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

A little romp back in history: in 1723, Zacharias Hildebrandt, an organbuilder whom Bach knew, built this organ for the church of the small village of Stormthal. Bach was invited to inspect this organ (and approved of it), and also wrote Cantata BWV 194 for the inauguration of this organ.


----------



## Guest

Ligeti Lontano


----------



## Manxfeeder

shadowdancer said:


> Yes. There is a bit. I have the PristineClassical transfer. For my ears, sounds great.


I'm listening to their samples. It sounds a lot better than the YouTube recording from the same concert. (Even the coughs come out with a wonderful reverb. But my stars, there sure were a lot of sick people out that night.)

Which transfer did you get? Is the MP3 okay, or are the other versions worth the price?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Webern, Chamber works.*


----------



## shadowdancer

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm listening to their samples. It sounds a lot better than the YouTube recording from the same concert. (Even the coughs come out with a wonderful reverb. But my stars, there sure were a lot of sick people out that night.)


These coughing phenomena is interesting. I wonder if this has to do with the higher smokers number in the past.

Unfortunately, some people with be forever in history because they coughed in crucial musical moments. 
Two (that bothers me a lot) comes to mind:

1. Richter in Sofia with the Mussorgsky's Pictures in 1958 (for a lot of people THE recording of this piece)
2. Horowitz live in Vienna 1987 with Schumann's Kinderszenen (with a special coughing session during the Träumerei)


----------



## Vaneyes

Brunner w. Trio Fontenay (rec.1991).


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Glossa's Sweelinck set vol. 1

Sweelinck's organ works played by Bernard Winsemius, Leo van Doeselaar, and Harald Vogel on the reconstructed 17th century "Swallow's nest" (Referring to the structure the organ is placed on) organ in Lemgo, and the tiny but always charming Renaissance organ in Uttum, Germany.


----------



## deprofundis

Lisening to smart delightful polyphonist of capital importance in CM history the greatest Sévillian or spanish classical composer ever of his era, Alphonso X El sabio come first earlier in spain music treasure and sir Tomas louis come third after mighty *Cristobal de Morales*, his rendition on Brabant ensemble make it and exquisite plater, a full plate that is, like eating at the utter most fancy restorant downtown if music is food for the mind?

First the cd start whit incredible lamentation follow by motets of grandeur , there is 6 of them, this my friend will blow you away, then there is a final treat the wonderfull magnificat primi toni the splendidly embelished the cd, great great cd(let's use neologism) mr.Stephen Rice and Brabant ensemble trully shine here whit this crucial released.I absolutly love it and seek every cd from the powerfull polyphony of ensemble Brabant like always im mezmerized.Oh and i almost forgot mr. Stephen Rice vous etes un grand homme , un homme de coeur, un hero, let's translate this short passage in french : Mister stephen rice your a great man, a man of heart, a hero.Thanks for saving a part of polyphony great sir!, cheers to TC menber, i feel better...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 9*

This recording was mentioned several times on the Bruckner 9 thread, so since I recently purchased this box set, I'm jumping in.


----------



## Guest

After reading so many positive comments about this set on this as well as other forums, I thought I'd give it a try. Wow--she has it all: the technique, temperament, and musical understanding to due justice to Scriabin--at least in Sonatas 1-4 that I listened to today. Wonderful sound, too. A close perspective but not dry.


----------



## jailhouse

Mahler 8 (Boulez)


----------



## JACE

*Brahms: Lieder / Margaret Price, James Lockhart (Orfeo)*


----------



## Rhinotop

Manxfeeder said:


> *Saint-Saens, Symphony in F major, "Ubis Roma"*
> 
> View attachment 90330


These symphonies are very interesting, though they are less recorded. What a pity!


----------



## Rhinotop

Vaughan Williams: A Sea Symphony

A great recording!


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Ravishing harpsichord music written under the reign of Louis XIV, played on a 1632 Ruckers (probably owned by Marie Antoinette), in Neuchâtel.


----------



## Pugg

​
Haydn :
Symphony in D major, Hob. I:93 • Symphony in G major, Hob. I:94 "Surprise" • Symphony in C minor, Hob. I:95.


----------



## SixFootScowl

London Version of 1743. Not your standard Messiah production. Quite unusual in some parts.









Not sure but think this may be a Dublin version:


----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> *Brahms: Lieder / Margaret Price, James Lockhart (Orfeo)*


Always nice to see this recording.


----------



## KenOC

Charles Ives, Symphony No. 2. Andrew Davis conducting the Melbourne Orchestra. I've always enjoyed this! On the radio.


----------



## Pugg

​ *Scarlatti; sonatas*
Evgeny Sudbin.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Listening to some of this - to make myself worthy of the Pachelbel vs. Buxtehude discussions going on right now (My pick is Buxtehude)
Foccroulle Buxtehude vol.4 played on a copy of a 1608 Paul Muller organ in the German Church of Stockholm.


----------



## Pugg

Something different next:

​
*Mahler*: Symphony no 8.
C.S.o / Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Pugg

​*The Battle at Waterloo/ Piet Hein Rapsodie / Wellington siege.*
Antal Dorati conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Barber: Vanessa*

Eleanor Steber (Vanessa), Nicolai Gedda (Anatol), Rosalind Elias (Erika), Regina Resnik (The Old Baroness), Giorgio Tozzi (The Old Doctor), George Cehanovsky (Nicholas), Robert Nagy (Footman)

Metropolitan Opera Orchestra and Chorus, Dimitri Mitropoulos.


----------



## Guest

It is realy a pity that Andrew Parrott made not more Bach recordings ,let us cherish this one.


----------



## jim prideaux

Mendelssohn-1st and 5th Symphonies performed by Flor and the Bamberg S.O.


----------



## Pugg

​*Louis Spohr*: Symphonies 7& 9
Howard Griffiths conducting.


----------



## shadowdancer

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm listening to their samples. It sounds a lot better than the YouTube recording from the same concert. (Even the coughs come out with a wonderful reverb. But my stars, there sure were a lot of sick people out that night.)
> Which transfer did you get? Is the MP3 okay, or are the other versions worth the price?


Yes. I do think the mp3 files are ok. 
I am an advocate of the "Music before sound" church. Therefore, the mp3 files are just fine.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Bax: Tintagel/Northern Ballads Nos. 2 and 3
Bantock: Pagan Symphony
Gliere: Symphony No.1/"The Red Poppy" Suite BBC Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Edward Downes

A couple of most enjoyable CDs from the BBC Philharmonic and Sir Edward Downes, the Bax Northern Ballads are nor so well known and here receive excellent performances, likewise Bantock's rarely heard Pagan Symphony. The Gliere 1st is a joy, well thought of by Prokofiev apparently. A very nice way to spend the morning (after having walked the dog three and a half miles!!)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven:*

Piano Sonata No. 28 in A major, Op. 101
Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat major, Op. 106 'Hammerklavier'

_Louis Lortie (piano)_


----------



## deprofundis

Hello godamn winter, i slip in the stair ouach my neck it hurt i almost snap it, my right elbow is shattered ,it hurt christ, my left shoulder is almost broken ouach s*** i hate winter, But anyway im in pain,im lisening to * Lassus *and wrighting this post is pain striking
im on pain killers now and blue stuff, so im lisening to Lassus on Regis missa surgent propera + motets, small label hudge quality for the pricee, very nice cd, one of my best Lassus on the market not mather if it was cheap to buy.


----------



## Richard8655

Pugg said:


> Something different next:
> 
> ​
> *Mahler*: Symphony no 8.
> C.S.o / Sir Georg Solti


Oh yes! Sir Georg and CSO. Excellent choice.


----------



## Richard8655

deprofundis said:


> Hello godamn winter, i slip in the stair ouach my neck it hurt i almost snap it, my right elbow is shattered ,it hurt christ, my left shoulder is almost broken ouach s*** i hate winter, But anyway im in pain,im lisening to * Lassus *and wrighting this post is pain striking
> im on pain killers now and blue stuff, so im lisening to Lassus on Regis missa surgent propera + motets, small label hudge quality for the pricee, very nice cd, one of my best Lassus on the market not mather if it was cheap to buy.


I know what it feels like. I'm still in pain from my cycling accident 6 weeks ago with broken collarbone. Gosh how painful. Was on pain killers for weeks. Classical music is the best soother and therapy for sure. Don't worry too much - with patience, time, and healing the pain will get much better. Hang in there.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bax*: Symphony No. 4
Tintagel

Ulster Orchestra, Bryden Thomson


----------



## pmsummer

HOME TO THANKSGIVING
_Songs of Thanks and Praise_
Various Composers - Medieval to Early American
His Majestie's Clerkes
Theatre of Voices
*Paul Hillier* - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## Guest

Beethoven

CD 1 - 1 Overture " Egmont " 
CD 1 - 2 Piano Concerto No. 1 
CD 1 - 3 Overture " Die Weihe Des Hauses " 
CD 1 - 4 Piano Concerto No. 2


----------



## deprofundis

Thank you kind sir Richard8655, i will put *anima mea* cd on naxos for healing purpose i guess im into old ars antiqua today you guys on talks classical inspred me in diging in the ancient lore_ pre hildegard von bingen_, this mean gregorian like music first theoricien of early polyphony.Im revisiting the passionated era in CM of early ars antiqua.I ask my clergy man record and books sellers, for *odo of arezzo*
*adémar de chabannes*, and *guido arretinus*, he will do the best he can, priestare very professional speak in perfect french or english and can speak many language including latin, so chapeau to these people, the church no mather if your catholic or protestant or orthodoxy are knowledge people in this credo early classical ars antiqua :tiphat: and smart people.

Have a nice day mister


----------



## Pugg

​
*Paganini*: Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major, Op. 6
*Sarasate*: Carmen Fantasy, Op. 25 / Zigeunerweisen

_Itzhak Perlman_ (violin)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Lawrence Foster.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## JACE

*Brahms: Serenade No. 1, Op. 11 / István Kertész, London Symphony Orchestra (London)*


----------



## George O

César Franck (1822-1890): 
Sonata for Violin and Piano in A major

Karol Szymanowski (1882-1937):
Mythes, Trois Poemes pour Violon et Piano, op 30

Wanda Wilkomirska, violin
Antonio Barbosa, piano

on Connoisseur Society (NYC), from 1973


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 9*

Karajan's recording was great. On to Giulini. I recall this as also being a great interpretation, but I haven't heard it in a long time, so I'm renewing my acquaintance.

[UPDATE:] Now I remember why this is my favorite interpretation of the 9th. Guilini always does little things to draw my attention, and the orchestra is fabulous.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Rigoletto*

Piero Cappuccilli (Rigoletto), Ileana Cotrubas (Gilda), Plácido Domingo (Il Duca), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Sparafucile), Elena Obraztsova (Maddalena), Hanna Schwarz (Giovanna), Kurt Moll (Monterone), Luigi de Corato (Marullo), Walter Gullino (Borsa), Dirk Sagemuller (Conte di Ceprano), Olive Fredricks (Contessa di Ceprano), Audrey Michael (Un paggio)

Wiener Staatsopernchor Wiener Philharmoniker, Carlo Maria Giulini.


----------



## JACE

More Brahms conducted by Kertész:










*Brahms: Symphony No. 4 / István Kertész, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra (London)*

Listening to these two wonderful Brahms/Kertész LPs is making the Australian Eloquence set with all four symphonies and both serenades look mighty tempting -- especially at the bargain asking price.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*

"Yet another Brahms 2? Oh, well, it's 92 cents." I picked this up at a thrift shop and would have passed it up but for the price. But it does remind me that Guilini was conducting the LA Phil 30 minutes from my house back in the day and I wasn't into classical back then, so I missed it. Oh, well.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2007/8.


----------



## Manxfeeder

JACE said:


> More Brahms conducted by Kertész:


Guilini's 2nd isn't doing it for me, at least right now, so I'm listening to the 2nd by Kertesz.


----------



## shadowdancer

Franz Liszt
Sonata in B minor, S.178
Sir Clifford Michael Curzon, Piano
Rec 1961 (Live)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*

For some reason, Guilini and Kertsz weren't speaking to me. But at least for today, Jochum is delivering the mot juste.


----------



## pmsummer

OI ME LASSO
*Gavin Bryars*
Anna Maria Friman - soprano
John Potter - tenor
Gavin Bryars - double bass
Morgan Goff - viola
Nick Cooper - cello
_
GB Records_


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Froberger, played by Pamela Ruiter-Feenstra on a 17th-century Italian harpsichord built by de Zentis for the Swedish royalty.

Ten minutes into listening to this: I think the rubato is rather excessive. Not for me.


----------



## jailhouse

Bartok - 3 piano concertos (Boulez)

Great stuff, never heard these before. Ligeti took a bunch of melodic ideas from the second and third concertos for various parts of Musica Ricercata


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## jailhouse

aw yeassss


----------



## JACE

*Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez* & Fantasia para un gentilhombre*; Falla: El sombrero de tres picos - Tres danzas / Charles Dutoit, Orchestre symphonique de Montréal, *Carlos Bonell (Decca)*

Tremendous performances and demonstration-quality sound recording. Dutoit had the engine firing on all cylinders for a while there in Montréal, didn't he?!? Especially when it came to French or Spanish repertoire.


----------



## JACE

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, Symphony No. 2*
> 
> For some reason, Guilini and Kertsz weren't speaking to me. But at least for today, Jochum is delivering the mot juste.


I love that Jochum performance too, Manx. 

Are you familiar with Bruno Walter's recording with the Columbia SO? It's my very favorite recording of Brahms' Second Symphony.


----------



## Manxfeeder

JACE said:


> Are you familiar with Bruno Walter's recording with the Columbia SO? It's my very favorite recording of Brahms' Second Symphony.


I am not. I'll have to look that one up. Thanks!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Penderecki, Te Deum, Chaconne*

The Te Deum is a strange piece; it isn't very joyous for a Te Deum.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Beethoven's Second Symphony on headphones. For a change however, I am listening to Sir Simon Rattle with the Wiener Philharmoniker.

Rattle seems to catch a lot of flak (some deserved, some not) but this recording has proven an interesting listen so far. The playing sounds excellent as one would expect and the recording clear and strong. It has a spritely energy in the Fourth Movement without sounding rushed and a depth to the melody which is never leaden.

It doesn't displace Klemperer or Monteux but it is a very good performance indeed, one I can see myself returning to. 

It would be interesting to compare this with his recent recording with the Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## JACE

*Fauré: Piano Quartets Nos. 1 & 2 / Emanuel Ax, Isaac Stern, Jaime Laredo, Yo-Yo Ma (Sony)*

Beautiful.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Delicate little harpsichord works by assorted German composers - mainly Buxtehude and Weckmann.

The anonymous (I hope to find the source) passacaliaga based on the lament bass is especially beautiful.


----------



## pmsummer

DIE ROSENKRANZ-SONATEN
_The Mystery Sonatas_
*Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber*
John Holloway - violin
Davitt Moroney - chamber organ, harpsichord
Tragicomedia
Stephen Stubbs
Erin Headley
Andrew Lawrence-King​_
Erato Veritas_


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Symphony No.5










I realy like this Beethoven,I am so happy with these recordings.:angel:


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Delius: Brigg Fair/On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring/The Walk to the Paradise Garden/A Song of Summer/Paris-Song of a Great City/In a Summer Garden/Summer Night on the River London Symphony Orchestra/Anthony Collins

In need of something to make me forget the damp, muddy state of things outside I've alighted on these two LPs of Delius conducted by the magnificent Anthony Collins, interesting that he, like Beecham was a superb conductor of both Delius and Sibelius. His Sibelius recordings have long been justly celebrated, and believe you me, his Delius deserves to be too. The sound on these Eclipse discs is splendid, mono recordings subject to electronic processing to give (supposedly) a stereo effect, but they do sound really good, and if any of you get the chance to hear Collins' Delius then I can heartily recommend it (along with his recording of Elgar's "Falstaff," one of the few that comes close to being as good as the composer's own!!)


----------



## Rhinotop

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 4 in F minor
Handley, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra

Both harsh and gorgeous!


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988.


----------



## deprofundis

Mister* Claude Goudime*l for tonight, his works i have is rather religious the cd is about psaume de la reforme(psalms) on naxos, it's a nice title on naxos but atheist might resent it, some catholic might resent it, but i dont ,this is the power of polyphony my friend the godly magic of polyphony that bring us all togheter despite our difference of faith, we end the end beleive in same ideal and utopia peace and happiness for all except war monger that are backward, but religion go deeper than this and try tobring em to '' jesus'' to stop there war mongering for christ sake, amen alleluia , praise the lord praise virgin marie.If your atheist i says praise lucky providence or come to jesus(the second choice is some humor).We christian can pulled joke sometime, if it's friendly and innofensive thus said, have a nice day folks, i have a special thought for you guys today, les biens penssants de ce monde, thee wishfull thinkers of this world united.


----------



## George O

César Franck (1822-1890): 
Sonata for Violin and Piano in A major

Karol Szymanowski (1882-1937):
Mythen, op 30
Roxana's Song from the Opera "King Roger"
Kurpish Song (Polish folk tune)

Kaja Danczowska, violin
Krystian Zimerman, piano

on Deutsche Grammophon (West Germany), from 1981


----------



## AClockworkOrange

One of my favourite recordings of Brahms' Symphony No.2, performed spectacularly by Sir Adrian Boult & the London Philharmonic Orchestra in the studio for EMI.

With many composers choosing a single cycle or picking a top X amount is very difficult but with Brahms, Boult's Cycle would be my first choice. This piece, like the cycle as a whole crackles with energy, clarity and superb balance. It has depth but never becomes leaden or syrupy. It feels so natural - inevitable.

Many of Boult's finest qualities are displayed in this performance. As praise worthy as his Elgar, Holst and Vaughan Williams are, his Brahms Symphonies deserve at least equal praise, along with his recordings of Schumann's Symphonies and Wagner excepts (Parsifal especially).


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> *Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez* & Fantasia para un gentilhombre*; Falla: El sombrero de tres picos - Tres danzas / Charles Dutoit, Orchestre symphonique de Montréal, *Carlos Bonell (Decca)*
> 
> *Tremendous performances and demonstration-quality sound recording.* Dutoit had the engine firing on all cylinders for a while there in Montréal, didn't he?!? Especially when it came to French or Spanish repertoire.


Yes. This early Decca digital (engineering, Lock, Dunkerley) put most of the competition to shame. :tiphat:


----------



## premont

bioluminescentsquid said:


> Froberger, played by Pamela Ruiter-Feenstra on a 17th-century Italian harpsichord built by de Zentis for the Swedish royalty.
> 
> Ten minutes into listening to this: I think the rubato is rather excessive. Not for me.


I think it gains by re-listening. Obviously she wants to create an improvisatory air. She has f.i. released a CD which contains music by Georg Böhm and baroque-style improvisations by herself. Well, Böhm is better than her.

https://www.amazon.de/Bachs-Teacher...031647&sr=1-3&keywords=pamela+ruiter-feenstra


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay im in a lot of pain my neck my left harm is lock and busted so tonight has medical use since it's a pain to wait 10hours at the clinic for painkiller im smoking a joint an average one, Im lisening to *graindelavoix rendition of Ockeghem, the great missa caput* embilished by manicotage, great concept overall im trill but im still in pain and tylenol extra strenght dosen do crap...
have a nice night, good night , i dont know how i can sleep whit this pain, it hurt when im sitting on my two feet and sleeping, i slept today during the day someone ring on my bells awakening me the wake was terrible the pain was twice hardcore ouach!!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*; Symphonies and Overtures .
Disc 1
Riccardo Muti conducting.


----------



## JACE

*Eugen Jochum - Icon: The Complete EMI Recordings*
Disc 1 - Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3
with the London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano sonatas 
Disc 2

Maurizio Pollini


----------



## Bettina

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Beethoven*: Piano sonatas
> Disc 2
> 
> Maurizio Pollini


In that picture of Beethoven, I always thought that white thing was his hands folded in prayer. All of a sudden, I just realized that it's his scarf. I'm so embarrassed about my mistake--I've been wrong for years!:lol::lol:


----------



## Pugg

Bettina said:


> In that picture of Beethoven, I always thought that white thing was his hands folded in prayer. All of a sudden, I just realized that it's his scarf. I'm so embarrassed about my mistake--I've been wrong for years!:lol::lol:


I am sure Beethoven don't mind


----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> *Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez* & Fantasia para un gentilhombre*; Falla: El sombrero de tres picos - Tres danzas / Charles Dutoit, Orchestre symphonique de Montréal, *Carlos Bonell (Decca)*
> 
> Tremendous performances and demonstration-quality sound recording. Dutoit had the engine firing on all cylinders for a while there in Montréal, didn't he?!? Especially when it came to French or Spanish repertoire.


Love this recording also although it has stiff competition from Miloš Karadaglić on DG.


----------



## grasprelease

Bettina said:


> In that picture of Beethoven, I always thought that white thing was his hands folded in prayer. All of a sudden, I just realized that it's his scarf. I'm so embarrassed about my mistake--I've been wrong for years!:lol::lol:


If those are praying hands, they are tiny! Making legends of breaking pianos all the more mysterious. MYSTERIOUS BROODING MAN WITH TINY LITTLE HANDS
Imagine him conducting _with those tiny little hands_.

This week, I am listening to a whole bunch of Chopin, including: Samson François (from the big EMI retrospective box), young Martha Argerich, Moriz Rosenthal (APR), Pollini's youthful Études (Testament), Ivan Moravec, Maria João Pires.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: String Quartets Op. 76 Nos, 2, 3 & 4
*Alban Berg Quartett*


----------



## Guest

No. 2 and 3 today. Sublime.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Jonas Kaufmann; The Verdi Album.*


----------



## fleure

This fairly unspectacular orchestra, headed by an unknown conductor at the helm, doesn't wither in the face of Arrau's fury.

The lyricism of Richter's RCA recording will remain untouched for me, but this is a fine alternative.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini: Norma*
Recorded 'live' at Teatro Alighieri, Ravenna, VII.1994

Jane Eaglen (Norma), Vincenzo La Scola (Pollione), Eva Mei (Adalgisa), Dimitri Kavrakos (Oroveso), Carmela Remigio (Clotilde) & Ernesto Gavazzi (Flavio)

Orchestra del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino & Coro del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Eroica










Again a very fine recorded unhurried but not slow Eroica, everything has a chance to be heard.
Yesterday I realy enjoyed the fifth ,I heard things I never heard before and the sound is so good, Decca sound from the past in the Sofiensaal.I am so pleased with this set .


----------



## shadowdancer

The Chopin nocturnes
Artur Rubinstein, Piano
Rec.: end of 60's


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart:* _Martin Fröst 
_
Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622
Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen

Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt-Trio"
Allegro in B flat for clarinet, 2 violins, viola & cello, KAnh.91 (516c)

Martin Fröst (basset clarinet & clarinet), Leif Ove Andsnes, Janine Jansen, Antoine Tamestit, Boris Brovtsyn, Maxim Rysanov & Torleif Thedéen

Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.5 in E-flat, Op.73 "Emperor" Solomon/Philharmonia Orchestra/Herbert Menges

Glinka: "Russlan and Ludmilla" Overture/Waltz Fantasy/Jota Aragonesa
Moussorgsky: Night on the Bare Mountain/"Khovanschina" - Prelude and Dance of the Persian Slaves
Borodin: "Prince Igor" - Dance of the Polovtsian Maidens/Polovtsian Dances L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande/Ernest Ansermet

Whilst out on the morning meander with the dog, I couldn't get the first movement of the "Emperor" Concerto out of my head, so upon arrival home, I dug out Solomon's splendid recording, as enjoyable now as when I first bought this set, thirty-five years ago (it was £12.50, four weeks saving from my wages to afford it!!) It was shortly after this that I wrote Solomon a fan letter, and was very pleased to receive a signed photo back from him, a legendary pianist who remains in many ways an ideal for me even after all these years.
This LP of Russian Delights by Ansermet and his Suisse Romande Orchestra is enjoyable, and works well as a programme, though some pieces lack fire,notably the "Russlan and Ludmilla" Overture and "Night on the Bare Mountain." Interestingly this latter is given an ideal, and far more exciting performance in Paul Kletzki's recording with the same orchestra from just a few years later. The remainder though are everything one could wish for and I certainly wouldn't want to be without it!!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler; Symphony no7 *

Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Hans Schmidt- Isserstedt symphony No.8


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> In that picture of Beethoven, I always thought that white thing was his hands folded in prayer. All of a sudden, I just realized that it's his scarf. I'm so embarrassed about my mistake--I've been wrong for years!:lol::lol:


Yes. I can see both "pictures".


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 50 No. 4 in F-Sharp minor; No. 5 in F Major, 'The Dream'; No. 6 in D Major, 'The Frog' (Nomos Quartett).









Coming back to good old Op. 50 by the Nomos Quartett. A very elegant performance - it may not be overly 'aggressive' and 'in your face' like the Buchbergers, but it's very smooth and the playing is fine. Definitely an excellent disc, highly recommended.


----------



## George O

ShropshireMoose said:


> Whilst out on the morning meander with the dog, I couldn't get the first movement of the "Emperor" Concerto out of my head, so upon arrival home, I dug out Solomon's splendid recording, as enjoyable now as when I first bought this set, thirty-five years ago (it was £12.50, four weeks saving from my wages to afford it!!) It was shortly after this that I wrote Solomon a fan letter, and was very pleased to receive a signed photo back from him, a legendary pianist who remains in many ways an ideal for me even after all these years.


It's good to keep in mind in this day of almost instant access to any recording for free or a piddling sum.


----------



## Guest

Richard Strauss Don Quixote op.35 Vier Letzte Lieder Gundula Janowitz 
Concergebouw Orchestra Bernard Haitink


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov*: Piano Concerto No. 2 
Chicago Symphony Orchestra Fritz Reiner (conductor)
[Recording: Chicago Orchestra Hall 1962]


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chopin, Preludes*

I don't really like Chopin, but Sokolov doesn't make this sound like Chopin.


----------



## Vasks

*Reinagle - Overture in G (Gallois/Naxos)
Loeffler - Two Rhapsodies (London Conchord Ens/Champs Hill)
Chadwick - Tam O'Shanter (Serebrier/Reference)
Charpenter - Skyscrapers (Klein/EMI)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch*: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 9

Swedish Dances, Op. 63
Dene Olding (violin), Piers Lane (piano) 
Piano Quintet in G minor, Op. post

Piers Lane (piano)

Goldner String Quartet


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Villa-Lobos, Bachianas Brasileiras No. 5*

The sound isn't the greatest, but I don't think anyone has bettered Victoria De Los Angeles on this one. She sings with such freedom. Since the composer was conducting, I would think he agrees also.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Paër:* Il Santo Sepolcro (The Holy Sepulchre)
Preceded by Invito by Giovanni Simon Mayr (1763-1845)

Cornelia Horak (soprano), Miriam Clark (soprano), Vanessa Barkowski (alto), Valer Barna-Sabadus (alto), Thomas Michael Allen (tenor), Klaus Steppberger (tenor), Jens Hamann (bass) & Thomas Stimmel (bass)

Simon Mayr Chorus and Ensemble, Franz Hauk


----------



## jailhouse

npp







........


----------



## starthrower




----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> In that picture of Beethoven, I always thought that white thing was his hands folded in prayer. All of a sudden, I just realized that it's his scarf. I'm so embarrassed about my mistake--I've been wrong for years!:lol::lol:


I don't believe Beethoven would have ever been caught dead in a prayerful demonstration with his hands clasped like that.

Perhaps, only when he was alone sitting under a tree, communing with one of his beloved Viennese nature settings.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven symphony No.7


----------



## SixFootScowl

This one is very good:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphonies Nos. 35, 40, 41*


----------



## jim prideaux

Aimard, Harnoncourt and the COE performing Beethoven's 4th and 5th Piano Concertos..........

first listen-what a marvellous recording and interpretation!


----------



## jailhouse

Handel - the ways of zion do mourn (gardiner)


----------



## starthrower

I didn't like this CD six years ago when I bought it. But I'm glad I held onto it! I've since bought the Takacs set, but the Alban Berg Quartet has a slightly smoother sound, if that's possible with this edgy music?

PS For anybody that owns this set, listen closely at the 4:29 mark of the 3rd movt from no.1 You can hear birds singing in the background.


----------



## shadowdancer

Maurice Ravel
Gaspard de la nuit: Trois poèmes pour piano d'après Aloysius Bertrand
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli, Piano
Rec 1960


----------



## Guest

Mozart 38


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

The holidays... stuck inside away from the cold and dark... with all the holiday feasts, glittering lights, etc... always seem to me perfectly suited to Viennese operetta. This recording just arrived the day before Thanksgiving and I am quite enjoying it.


----------



## George O

Guillaume Lekeu (1870-1894)

Fantasie pour orchestre sur deux airs populaires Angevins
-Orchestre de Liege / Fernand Quinet

Ophélie (2e étude symphonique)
-Orchestre National de Belgique / René Defossez

Adagio pour cordes
-Edouard van Remoortel, cello
Orchestre National de Belgique / René Defossez

Larghetto pour violoncelle, quintette à cordes, deux cors et un basson
-Edouard van Remoortel, cello
Orchestre National de Belgique / Edgar Davignon

on Decca (Belgium), from ?60s-70s?

5 stars


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Glazunov, Symphony No. 6*

Well, actually, the last two movements. The CD is scratched.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven op.59.1


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Berners: The Triumph of Neptune-Suite/Fugue for Orchestra/"Nicholas Nickleby"-Music from the film/Trois Morceaux/Fantasie Espagnole Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Barry Wordsworth

Rachmaninoff: Scherzo/"Aleko" Orchestral Excerpts/Prince Rostislav-Symphonic Poem USSR Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov

A smashing CD of music by Lord Berners, one life's great eccentrics. "The Triumph of Neptune" was the only piece known to me, from Beecham's recordings, the first movement isn't quite as frenetic as Beecham, but in it's own way works just as well, the remainder is not dissimilar to Beecham and it's a delight to hear. I was especially taken with the Fugue for orchestra, a splendid work, brilliantly written and performed, recommended.
The LP consists of works that Rachmaninoff wrote very early in his life (1887-93), the Scherzo is the earliest, a splendid achievement for a thirteen year old. "Prince Rostislav" dates from 1891 and is well worth hearing, as are the orchestral excerpts from his one act opera "Aleko", Svetlanov and his orchestra give their usual fully committed performance, what a marvellous conductor he was.


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> I don't believe Beethoven would have ever been caught dead in a prayerful demonstration with his hands clasped like that.
> 
> Perhaps, only when he was alone sitting under a tree, communing with one of his beloved Viennese nature settings.


Good point. Beethoven actually made some comment (I think it was in a conversation book) about God speaking through the trees.


----------



## Barbebleu

starthrower said:


> I didn't like this CD six years ago when I bought it. But I'm glad I held onto it! I've since bought the Takacs set, but the Alban Berg Quartet has a slightly smoother sound, if that's possible with this edgy music?
> 
> PS For anybody that owns this set, listen closely at the 4:29 mark of the 3rd movt from no.1 You can hear birds singing in the background.


I do and I will!


----------



## JACE

Another version of the _Eroica_:










*Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 / Hermann Scherchen, Vienna State Opera Orchestra (MCA Classics)*

An INTENSE reading from one of my favorite conductors.

And the _Pastoral_:










*Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 / Walter, Columbia SO (Sony)*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2012.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Guest

Disc 1 of 25! So far, very good.


----------



## Vaneyes

starthrower said:


> I didn't like this CD six years ago when I bought it. But I'm glad I held onto it! I've since bought the Takacs set, but the Alban Berg Quartet has a slightly smoother sound, if that's possible with this edgy music?
> 
> PS For anybody that owns this set, listen closely at the 4:29 mark of the 3rd movt from no.1 You can hear birds singing in the background.


The same church (Evangelische Kirche, Seon, Switzerland) Schiff used to record *JS Bach*: Cello Suites (EMI, rec.1984). For *Bartok*: String Quartets, ABQ used it 1983 - '86. Both are my starters for these works. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Schumann*; Symphonies and Overtures .
> Disc 1
> *Riccardo Muti* conducting.


Have you heard his *Schumann*: Symphonies with VPO (Philips)?


----------



## hpowders

Florestan said:


> This one is very good:


I have this one. The final Amen is overwhelming on this recording.


----------



## ArtMusic

Symphonies by Hartmann (the 18th century one).


----------



## Guest

Wonderful playing and sound. I really like this guy's Bach: he makes full use of a modern grand piano's resources, but he doesn't pound the music into the ground either!


----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> I have this one [Pinnock's Messiah set]. The final Amen is overwhelming on this recording.


You are absolutely right! I listened once last night and twice today. And it stood out to me also that the final Amen is about the best I have ever heard.


----------



## pmsummer

MEMORYHOUSE
*Max Richter*
BBC Philharmonic Orchestra and soloists
Rumon Gamba - conductor

_Fatcat Records - BBC Radio 3_


----------



## hpowders

Florestan said:


> You are absolutely right! I listened once last night and twice today. And it stood out to me also that the final Amen is about the best I have ever heard.


I agree! The best I've ever heard too. Truly inspired! Overwhelming! Could make a minister out of an atheist.


----------



## Vaneyes

A new arrival with twenty more *Scarlatti*: Sonatas. This time, Demidenko (rec.2003) presents them with a Fazioli. In the first three, he's applied more speed and weight than heard previous (SanCrus rec.1999, w. 1895 Steinway). It'll take some getting used to, since it runs contrary to my Scarlatti ear. He's toned down virtuosity in the next couple, and so on we go. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

pmsummer said:


> MEMORYHOUSE
> *Max Richter*
> BBC Philharmonic Orchestra and soloists
> Rumon Gamba - conductor
> 
> _Fatcat Records - BBC Radio 3_


For those interested, *Max Richter *solo piano will be released by Brilliant Classics in early December. :tiphat:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Brilliant+Classics/95390BR


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> A new arrival with twenty more *Scarlatti*: Sonatas. This time, Demidenko (rec.2003) presents them with a Fazioli. In the first three, he's applied more speed and weight than heard previous (SanCrus rec.1999, w. 1895 Steinway). It'll take some getting used to, since it runs contrary to my Scarlatti ear. He's toned down virtuosity in the next couple, and so on we go. :tiphat:


I have that CD and love it. He played a few as encores when I saw him several years ago--he's an amazing pianist.


----------



## Conglomerate

The second movement of the 10th quartet is especially beautiful...


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> I have that CD {D. Scarlatti w. Demidenko/AGPL} and love it. He played a few as encores when I saw him several years ago--he's an amazing pianist.


Glad to hear you saw/heard. Yes he is. Not nearly enough shout his praises.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 90383
> View attachment 90384
> 
> 
> Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.5 in E-flat, Op.73 "Emperor" Solomon/Philharmonia Orchestra/Herbert Menges
> 
> Glinka: "Russlan and Ludmilla" Overture/Waltz Fantasy/Jota Aragonesa
> Moussorgsky: Night on the Bare Mountain/"Khovanschina" - Prelude and Dance of the Persian Slaves
> Borodin: "Prince Igor" - Dance of the Polovtsian Maidens/Polovtsian Dances L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande/Ernest Ansermet
> 
> Whilst out on the morning meander with the dog, I couldn't get the first movement of the "Emperor" Concerto out of my head, so upon arrival home, *I dug out Solomon's splendid recording, as enjoyable now as when I first bought this set, thirty-five years ago (it was £12.50, four weeks saving from my wages to afford it!!) It was shortly after this that I wrote Solomon a fan letter, and was very pleased to receive a signed photo back from him, a legendary pianist who remains in many ways an ideal for me even after all these years.*
> This LP of Russian Delights by Ansermet and his Suisse Romande Orchestra is enjoyable, and works well as a programme, though some pieces lack fire,notably the "Russlan and Ludmilla" Overture and "Night on the Bare Mountain." Interestingly this latter is given an ideal, and far more exciting performance in Paul Kletzki's recording with the same orchestra from just a few years later. The remainder though are everything one could wish for and I certainly wouldn't want to be without it!!


Thank you for retelling that, Moose. It was a different and good era. Too many can't be bothered to communicate these days. And autographed photos are out of the question. Costly, and heaven forbid, they might reappear on eBay for enormous sums.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

A new arrival of highlights, which makes my *** less tired. Recorded 1954.


----------



## Conglomerate

RIP Pauline Oliveros


----------



## Blancrocher

Fauré, Ravel, Debussy: Piano Trios (Florestan)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms: Piano trios*
Disc 1
Beaux arts trio.


----------



## Pugg

​For the Saturday symphony tradition:
*Bax*; Symphony no 4


----------



## Pugg

*Grieg:*
Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 16

*Moszkowski*:
Piano Concerto in E major, Op. 59

_Joseph Moog_ (piano)

Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrucken Kaiserslautern, Nicholas Milton


----------



## Pugg

*Rachmaninov *: Symphony 3.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Haydn man

For this weeks Saturday Symphony


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Septet, Op.20; Sextet, Op.81b
Members of the Berlin Philharmonic Octet


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande*

Maria Ewing (Mélisande), François Le Roux (Pelléas), José van Dam (Golaud), Jean-Philippe Courtis (Arkel), Christa Ludwig (Genevieve), Patrizia Pace (Yniold), Rudolf Mazzola (Doctor)

Vienna State Opera Concert Chorus, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Pianoconcertos 3 & 5


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: Piano concertos 6-8-9
Murray Perahia


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach cantatas, this is my third cd with the Bach Stiftung and I am afraid that it will only feed my appetite.


----------



## Judith

Brahms Piano Trio in B Major opus 8 (1854 version) 

From the Album For the Love of Brahms

Joshua Bell
Steven Isserlis
Jeremy Denk

I have seen a lot of criticism about this piece of music but I love it!!


----------



## starthrower

Symphony No.1/Isle Of The Dead/Scherzo in D minor


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven 3rd Piano Concerto performed by Aimard, Harnoncourt and the COE.........

there are certain occasions when you know almost instinctively that certain recordings will be with you for a long time, listened to with great frequency and perhaps becoming for you individually 'definitive'....this is one of those instances-this box of three CD'S is even better than I imagined it was going to be........

however I have often wondered about this idea that certain recordings can be 'definitive'-while the Abbado and VPO recording of Mahler's 4th has not really received that much praise over the years it was the first (DG vinyl) recording I heard and remains the basis for any subsequent judgement by me.....exactly the same with Abbado,Pollini and the VPO performing Brahms 2nd Piano Concerto


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Symphony no 4
B.P Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Pugg

​
*Grofe*: Grand Canyon and Mississippi Suites

*Herbert*, V: Cello Concerto No. 2 in E minor, Op. 30
Georges Miquelle (cello)

Eastman-Rochester Orchestra, Howard Hanson


----------



## Manxfeeder

Judith said:


> Brahms Piano Trio in B Major opus 8 (1854 version)
> 
> From the Album For the Love of Brahms
> 
> I have seen a lot of criticism about this piece of music but I love it!!


I'm so used to the revised version, it sounds to me like something Charles Ives would do; take a familiar theme, then go off on something else, then bring back another familiar theme just to make sure you're still there.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Cherubini, Missa solemnis in G*


----------



## Judith

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm so used to the revised version, it sounds to me like something Charles Ives would do; take a familiar theme, then go off on something else, then bring back another familiar theme just to make sure you're still there.


I have the Dvorak Cello Concerto in B Minor performed by Steven Isserlis and track 5 on the CD is the original ending of this music. What other changes in music are there?


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to franco-flemish polyphony of Jacquet de Mantua, i decided not to post here since everything i says is consider personnal mather, i feel victimized and i dont feel like posting here ever, i will post here if i have new cds that about it, too mutch people hate me on this site, and deprofundis know his haters human nature and nationality.I hope this is not consider personnal mather what i just said.
I had infractions warning, than my post has restriction now by OP. So happy x-mas and new year whiteout me.


----------



## Pugg

​*Richard Strauss* - Don Quixote.
Rostropovich / Karajan


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

How do people think of this one?


----------



## Guest

Beethoven symphony 2 & 6


----------



## pmsummer

THE AMERICAN VOCALIST
_Spirituals and Folk Hymns, 1850-1870_
*Boston Camerata*
Joel Cohen - director
_
Erato_


----------



## Judith

Now listening to:-

Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto

Joshua Bell
Berliner Philharmoniker
Conducted by Michael Tilson-Thomas

I must be in heaven!! It is so beautiful!


----------



## Guest

bioluminescentsquid said:


> How do people think of this one?







I do not like it,plain and simple.I think that it is better than in the past.It is too big and the sound lacks transparency.I like the use of boy sopranos.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Traverso said:


> I do not like it,plain and simple.I think that it is better than in the past.It is too big and the sound lacks transparency.I like the use of boy sopranos.


Well, I know that the Sistine Choir has been notoriously bad in the past, and that it has improved considerably recently. 
I agree with the "murky" acoustic affecting the polyphony, but at the same time, I really like how the voices blend - for instance, in the start of the Kyrie.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Luisa Miller*

_Anna Moffo (Luisa), Carlo Bergonzi (Rodolfo), Cornell MacNeil (Miller),Giorgio Tozzi (Walter), Ezio Flagello (Wurm), Shirley Verrett (Federica), Gabriella Carturan (Laura), Piero De Palma (Contadino)_

RCA Italiana Opera Chorus and Orchestra, _Fausto Cleva_


----------



## Vasks

_All Alfred_

*Schnittke - Klingende Buchstaben (Ivashkin/Naxos)
Schnittke - String Quartet #2 (Arditti/Gramavision)
Schnittke - Hymn #4 (Ivashkin et al/Vox)
Schnittke - Concerto Grosso #4 - Symphony #5 (Jarvi/BIS)*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1989 - '90.


----------



## Guest

Henry Dutilleux

1-1 Incantatoire 0:10 
1-2 Linéaire 3:14 
1-3 Obsessionnel 3:17 
1-4 Torpide 3:03 
1-5 Flamboyant 4:30 
The Shadow Of Time, 5 Episodes Pour Orchestre Avec Voix D'Enfants

Conductor - Michel Plasson

Orchestra - Orchestre Du Capitole De Toulouse*

1-6 I Les Heures 3:14 
1-7 II Ariel Maléfique 2:44 
1-8 III Mémoire Des Ombres

Vocals [Children Voices From Choir "La Lauzeta"] - Timothée Collardot, Aude Guiral, Sarah Lecolle 
5:41 
1-9 Interlude 2:37 
1-10 IV Vagues De Lumière 3:17 
1-11 V Dominante Bleue ? 5:14 
Symphony No 2 "Le Double"

Conductor - Michel Plasson

Orchestra - Orchestre Du Capitole De Toulouse*

1-12 I Animato, Ma Misterioso 8:26 
1-13 II Andantino Sostenuto 9:36 
1-14 III Allegro Fuocoso 12:41


----------



## Vaneyes

Via YT for Saturday Symphony listening, *Bax*: Symphony 4 w. BBC PO/Handley (Chandos, rec.2002).


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Koopman's Bach organ works, vol. 12
Kirnberger and other chorale preludes, played on the 17th century Bader/Timpe organ in Zutphen.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Judith said:


> I have the Dvorak Cello Concerto in B Minor performed by Steven Isserlis and track 5 on the CD is the original ending of this music. What other changes in music are there?


Do we have the same CD? On my For The Love of Brahms CD, tracks 5 through 8 are the original version of the Piano Trio.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bax, Symphony No. 4*

Today's Saturday Symphony.

View attachment 90399


----------



## Judith

Manxfeeder said:


> Do we have the same CD? On my For The Love of Brahms CD, tracks 5 through 8 are the original version of the Piano Trio.


They are two different CDs which I have both. .Both are track 5. Found out Tchaikovsky had three versions of his first piano concerto but the third is mainly used!


----------



## Sonata

Just finished this beautiful recording:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Barber, Cello Concerto*

Gian Carlo Menotti said of this, "Sam has written a wow of a concerto."


----------



## Gouldanian

Gesualdo's madrigals... namely his great Moro laso al mio duolo


----------



## George O

Ture Rangström (1884-1947)

Symfoni nr 1 "August Strindberg in memoriam"

Sveriges Radios Symfoniorkester / Leif Segerstam

on EMI (Sweden), from 1980


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Köthener Trauermusik :angel::angel::angel:


----------



## deprofundis

*Chominciamento di gioia*: virtuoso dance music from italy of the 13th century if im accurate , based on the theme of boccacio decameron.Nothing personnal

The lesser paragraph is futile and aim at embelishement of the post , to point out what i did during lisening to this awesome offering on naxos of the fameous Unicorn ensemble

_here the story goes i was injured and could ain't budge the left arm or move outside so a good friend of mine an italian buddy visited me and i ask him if i could pull him on my tarot politely, did not force him than pull im tarot , he like what he seen he was htrill by my skill, he said you made my day.( i hope this is not too personnal or anything just a friendly anecdote._ ala sauce deprofundis

Have a nice day, and im hoping this wont offend whatever whoever, Than i will lisen to *Guillaume de Costeley* : seigneur dieu ta pitié , seem like a nice program dont you think.


----------



## elgar's ghost

In the mood for some _Entartete Musik_ with my rather late breakfast.

Ervin Schulhoff - Selections from the stage music for _Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme_ (1926), Three Tangos from various piano works piano [arr. for band by Geart van Keulen] (1922/1927/1926), Concerto for String Quartet and Winds (1930) and Suite for Chamber Orchestra with speaker in the first movement [text by composer] (1921):










Hanns Eisler - Suite for Orchestra no.2 adapted from the music for the film _Niemandsland (No Mans Land)_ op.24 (1931), _Wohltätigkeit (Charity)_ from _Vier Balladen_ op.22 [Text: K. Tucholsky] (1930), _Ballade vom N****r Jim_ (from _Sechs Balladen_) op.18 [Text: D. Weber] (1929), Suite for Orchestra no.4 adapted from the music for the Soviet documentary film _Pesn' o geroyakh (Song of Heroes)_ op.30 (1932), _Das Lied vom SA-Mann_ from _Vier Balladen_ op.41 [Text: B. Brecht] (1931), _Ballade von den Säckeschmeissern(The Ballad of the Sack Throwers)_ from _Vier Balladen_ op.22 [Text: J. Arendt] (1930), Suite for Orchestra no.5 adapted fro the music for the film _Dans les rues (In the Streets)_ op.34 (1933), two songs from the play _Die Rundköpfe und die Spitzköpfe (Round Heads and Pointed Heads)_ op.45 [Texts: [B. Brecht] (1934), Suite for Orchestra no.3 adapted from the music to the film _Kuhle Wampe (Empty Belly)_ op.26 (1931) and _Ideal und Wirklichkeit (Ideals and Reality)_ - song WoO [Text: K. Tucholsky] (1956):


----------



## Haydn man

Nielsen Symphony No.3 "Sinfonia Espansiva"
Bartok Concerto for Orchestra

I am gradually becoming more comfortable with Bartok as repeated listening makes me more familiar with each piece in this set
Nielsen is becoming something of a favourite


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Johann Strauss II: Waltzes: Tales from the Vienna Woods, Op.325/Emperor, Op.437/On the Beautiful Blue Danube, Op.314/Wine, Women and Song, Op.333/Artist's Life, Op.316 Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

Today would have been my dad's 95th birthday, so I'm playing one of his favourite records (plus a stack of Harry Roy/Ivor Moreton and Dave Kaye/Ambrose/Billy Mayerl et al that don't belong here!!) and raising a glass of whisky and lemonade to him, he loved this record of Strauss Waltzes and so do I, God bless you dad, where'er ye be!! :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Buxtehude

1 Praeludium In C (BuxWV 138) 4:15 
2 Komm Heiliger Geist, Herre Gott (BuxWV 199) 4:12 
3 Nun Lob, Mein Seel, Den Herren (BuxWV 212) 3:41 
4 Nun Lob, Mein Seel, Den Herren (BuxWV 213) 7:00 
5 Herr Christ, Der Einig Gottes Sohn (BuxWV 192) 2:48 
6 Erhalt' Uns, Herr, Bei Deinem Wort (BuxWV 185) 1:52 
7 Praeludium In E (BuxWV 142) 8:42 
8 Ach Herr, Mich Armen Sünder (BuxWV 178) 2:56 
Norden - St. Ludgeri (Arp-Schnitger Organ) 
9 Praeludium In E - Transposed To D (BuxWV 143) 5:33 
10 Vater Unser Im Himmelreich (BuxWV 219) 2:48 
11 Gelobet Seist Du, Jesu Christ (BuxWV 188) 9:06 
12 Puer Natus In Bethlehem (BuxWV 217) 1:19 
13 Passacaglia In D (BuxWV 161) 6:08 
14 Wär Gott Nicht Mit Uns Diese Zeit (BuxWV 222) 2:49 
15 Toccata In F (BuxWV 157) 5:17


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## deprofundis

Since my post are tolerated for now , i wont push my luck or i could be send to the guillotine of blame, so for this short paranthesis, let's talk about what im lisening tonight a full plate of ars antiqua ancient and sacred music, whit big names and *pre hildegard von Bingen material *or classical composer 1000 yrs old, jeez this is far from our era, gregorian or gregorian kind of music, is rather simple but it's sung trought the heart.I wont abuse wont over post , no sir only two post a day maximun.I may lisen to Hermann Der Cripples , an obscur name i have a cd of him but trully is minimalism but i learn in life sometime less is better than too mutch, im gaining force after this unwanted accident , the boy felt in the stair pif paf pouf = mega ouch!, but it's mutch better now than 2 days ago, pray for my recovery please dear friends on TC farewell have a nice day dont panic i wont ''created havoc'' im here for classical music


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988, 2001.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

A late night listen to Charles Villiers Stanford's Op.91 - 'Songs of the Sea' performed by Norman Del Mar, Benjamin Luxon (Baritone) and the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra & Chorus.

An enjoyable collection of songs given excellent performances on this superb recording. 

If I had he energy I would add the Op.117 'Songs of the Fleet' which like the Op.91 with the same performers but after the final song in Op.91 but alas it won't be this evening.


----------



## Blancrocher

Chopin: Mazurkas, etc. (Michelangeli); Bach: Italian Concerto, etc. (Brendel); Debussy: Preludes (Jacobs)


----------



## opus55

Music for a quiet reading time.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Yesterday I listened to disc one from this 2-disc set which I described perfectly suited to the time of year: stuck inside away from the cold and dark... with all the holiday feasts, glittering lights, etc... just right for Viennese operetta.

Today I gave disc two a listen as I was stuck inside with a nasty cold and laryngitis passed on to me, no doubt, from one of the lovely cherubs that I teach. 

The music, nevertheless, was quite marvelous... and so now I moved on to another disc of Hilde Gueden's performances:










This disc contains more Viennese operettas (Lehar, Kalman & Millocker) as well as Verdi, Puccini, and Richard Strauss.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Since my post are tolerated for now , i wont push my luck or i could be send to the guillotine of blame, so for this short paranthesis, let's talk about what im lisening tonight a full plate of ars antiqua ancient and sacred music, whit big names and pre hildegard von Bingen material or classical composer 1000 yrs old, jeez this is far from our era, gregorian or gregorian kind of music, is rather simple but it's sung trought the heart.

Although there may be a limited number of real aficianados of "early music" on TC, I don't think there are many that cannot tolerate it... or merely talking about it. At least I would hope not. I know that the member Science and a couple of others frequently listen to "early music" and I have a sizable collection of such myself that I quite enjoy when I am in the mood.


----------



## jailhouse

just listened to Schnittke's 12 peritennial psalms - painfully beautiful

now shostakovich string quartet no. 3 (mandelring quartet)


----------



## Guest

Sonatas 5-10 today. While I might prefer certain passages played by other pianists, such as Horowitz, Ashkenazy, or Richter, this is certainly a satisfying set of Sonatas. Now onto to Preludes!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Blancrocher

Marcelle Meyer playing Rameau.


----------



## mmsbls

I have recently been listening to Hans Abrahamsen. I enjoyed his Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra, and have listened to several more CDs.

Marchenbilder, Lied in Fall, Winternacht









Stratifications and Piano Concerto









I listened to the Piano Concerto several times. Each time it seemed more engrossing and grew on me. I have heard a single movement of his _Let Me Tell You_, and decided that I need to get the CD.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

​*Haydn*: Symphonies 7-8-9

Antal Dorati conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy: Zoltán Kocsis*


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> Just finished this beautiful recording:


Although a very good recording, it has still the Muti one in front of it.


----------



## deprofundis

Has i mention i post two things a day not more, since i dont want to abuse space or anything, so i would like to mention, im lisening to the double cd of motets of *Melchior Vulpius *, i did not knew germans could be that good at motettens, very nice luxurious double cd not that expensive, for 2 cd hmm? is ain't it great, now i want you to seek Melchior Vulpius music at least his motets please come into the light (lol) have a good night lady and gentelman im resting since injured so no more post until tomorrow this mean not before 12 p.m, i said it no more than two post.There you have it...


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven: Piano concerto 5*
Alfred Brendel/ James Levine.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: Ruy Blas Overture, Op. 95
The Fair Melusine Overture, Op. 32
Hebrides Overture, Op. 26
Die erste Walpurgisnacht, Op. 60

Zürcher Sing-Akademie, Musikkollegium Winterthur, Douglas Boyd


----------



## JACE

Bach: English Suites Nos. 1, 3, 6 / Murray Perahia (Sony)


----------



## ProudSquire

*Beethoven *

*Symphony No.7 in A Major*


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms:*

String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51 No. 1
Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34

Akiko Yamamoto (piano)

_Quatuor Ebène_


----------



## Pugg

Next on;

​
*Verdi: Requiem*

Susan Dunn, Diane Curry, Jerry Hadley, Paul Plishka,

Robert Shaw, Atlanta conducting.


----------



## Haydn man

This seems like a very interesting work, that I would probably have never come across had it not been part of the Decca Analogue box set
I would summarise this as a Cello Concerto with an obvious basis in Jewish history and large in scale
Some lovely lyrical passages and rich Cello parts


----------



## Guest

Beethoven symphony No.9 Exciting to hear this symphony again after a very very long time.
I am very cautious to keep it fresh.


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-3rd Piano Concerto performed by Aimard,Harnoncourt and the COE.......

personally taken aback by just how impressive these interpretations and recordings are I notice with dismay that when I looked online at reviews there seems to be little consistency or agreement!


----------



## tdc

Prokofiev - Piano Sonata No. 2










Maybe Richter is best here, but I like this one too.


----------



## Andolink

Charles Wuorinen: Symphony No. 8 'Theologoumena' (2005-06)


----------



## Pugg

​
Crumb :Cello Sonata

*Prokofiev*: Sinfonia Concertante in E minor for cello & orchestra, Op. 125

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Vassily Sinaisky

*Tcherepnin*: Suite for Solo Cello, Op. 76
_Pieter Wispelwey_ (cello)


----------



## Haydn man

I mentioned this version in another thread about Haydn Cello Concerto No.1
Another golden oldie


----------



## Guest

I just finished listening to the ninth symphony of Beethoven and my admiration for Beethoven is greater than ever.The thought behind this symphony moved me to tears in the last movement.This man completely deaf and isolated to the world created a piece of art with a vision wich is still overwhelming.Beethoven is a composer with whom I always felt connected and today that was more clear than ever.
Great music and a great performance by Hans Schmidt Isserstedt.


----------



## Pugg

​
*The Carnegie Recital and Trifonov Plays Chopin

Daniil Trifonov*

Disc 1


----------



## Guest

Andante Favori in F major,I love this piece and the way Ashkenazy is playing it.


----------



## Andolink

*Charles Wuorinen*: _Piano Concerto No. 4_
Peter Serkin, piano
Boston Symphony Orchestra/James Levine










First listenings to the 4th Piano Concerto and 8th Symphony a little while earlier. The piano concerto struck me as an out and out masterpiece of contemporary American music. Both the performance and recorded sound of the concerto seemed superior to the symphony which suffers from a quite noticeably limited width of soundstage making the orchestra sound a bit congested. But again, these are first impressions so take them with a grain of salt.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven violin concerto Henryk Szeryng


----------



## AClockworkOrange

The drive shopping this morning was accompanied by *Felix Mendelssohn's Hebredies Overture & Reformation Symphony* performed by _Edward Gardner & the City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra_ on Chandos from the excellent Mendelssohn in Birmingham series.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel*: Concerti grossi Op. 6 
Disc 1
Herbert von Karajan conducitng


----------



## Guest

Malcom Arnold

Disc: 11
1. Four Scottish Dances, Op. 59 / I. Pesante - Grimethorpe Colliery RJB Band / Elgar Howarth
2. Four Scottish Dances, Op. 59 / II. Vivace - Grimethorpe Colliery RJB Band / Elgar Howarth
3. Four Scottish Dances, Op. 59 / III. Allegretto - Grimethorpe Colliery RJB Band / Elgar Howarth
4. Four Scottish Dances, Op. 59 / IV. Con Brio - Grimethorpe Colliery RJB Band / Elgar Howarth
5. Little Suite No. 2 for Brass Band, Op. 93 / Round - Allegro Molto E Ritmico - Grimethorpe Colliery RJB Band / Elgar Howarth
6. Little Suite No. 2 for Brass Band, Op. 93 / Cavatina - Andante Con Moto - Grimethorpe Colliery RJB Band / Elgar Howarth
7. Little Suite No. 2 for Brass Band, Op. 93 / Galop - Presto - Grimethorpe Colliery RJB Band / Elgar Howarth
8. English Dances, Op. 27 / I. Andantino - Grimethorpe Colliery RJB Band / Elgar Howarth
9. English Dances, Op. 27 / II. Vivace - Grimethorpe Colliery RJB Band / Elgar Howarth
10. English Dances, Op. 27 / III. Mesto - Grimethorpe Colliery RJB Band / Elgar Howarth
11. English Dances, Op. 27 / IV. Allegro Risoluto - Grimethorpe Colliery RJB Band / Elgar Howarth
12. English Dances, Op. 33 / I. Allegro Non Troppo - Grimethorpe Colliery RJB Band / Elgar Howarth
13. English Dances, Op. 33 / II. Con Brio - Grimethorpe Colliery RJB Band / Elgar Howarth
14. English Dances, Op. 33 / III. Grazioso - Grimethorpe Colliery RJB Band / Elgar Howarth
15. English Dances, Op. 33 / IV. Giubiloso - Lento E Maestoso - Grimethorpe Colliery RJB Band / Elgar Howarth
16. Fantasy for Brass Band, Op. 114 - Grimethorpe Colliery RJB Band / Elgar Howarth
17. Little Suite No. 1 for Brass Band, Op. 80 / Prelude - Allegro Ma Non Troppo - Grimethorpe Colliery RJB Band / Elgar Howarth
18. Little Suite No. 1 for Brass Band, Op. 80 / Siciliano - Andantino - Grimethorpe Colliery RJB Band / Elgar Howarth
19. Little Suite No. 1 for Brass Band, Op. 80 / Rondo - Allegro Vivace - Presto - Grimethorpe Colliery RJB Band / Elgar Howarth
20. Four Cornish Dances, Op. 91 / I. Vivace - Grimethorpe Colliery RJB Band / Elgar Howarth
21. Four Cornish Dances, Op. 91 / II. Andantino - Grimethorpe Colliery RJB Band / Elgar Howarth
22. Four Cornish Dances, Op. 91 / III. Con Moto E Sempre Senza Parodia - Grimethorpe Colliery RJB Band / Elgar Howarth
23. Four Cornish Dances, Op. 91 / IV. Allegro Ma Non Troppo - Grimethorpe Colliery RJB Band / Elgar Howarth
24. The Padstow Lifeboat, Op. 94 - Grimethorpe Colliery RJB Band / Sir Malcolm Arnold


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*:
Double Concerto for Violin & Cello in A minor, Op. 102
Gidon Kremer (violin), Mischa Maisky (cello)

Academic Festival Overture, Op. 80

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Handel*: Concerti grossi Op. 6
> Disc 1
> Herbert von Karajan conducitng


How is Karajan with Handel?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Andolink said:


> Charles Wuorinen: Symphony No. 8 'Theologoumena' (2005-06)


Nielsen's 4th symphony is the Inextinguishable. I think Wourinen should rename his The Unpronounceable.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Handel!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, The Messiah*

Just the ending, because that has been mentioned here recently, and I don't have time for much else right now.


----------



## Guest

Bach Partitas CD 2


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Arne - Overture #1 from "Eight Overtures" (Hogwood/L'Oiseau-Lyre)
F. J. Haydn - Symphony #7 (Ristenpart/Nonesuch)
Boccherini/Grutzmacher - Cello Concerto in B-flat (Gendron/Philips)*


----------



## Pugg

StlukesguildOhio said:


> How is Karajan with Handel?


If you are a purist, stay away from it, if you do like "big" sound he's your man.


----------



## Pugg

​*Puccini: Turandot*

Birgit Nilsson/ Renata Tebaldi /Giorgio Tozzi/ Jussi Bjoerling et al

Rome Opera Orchestra and Chorus
Erich Leinsdorf conducting.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1979 - '85.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Benard Foccroulle - Franz Tunder organ works

Played on the Evers-Schnitger organ in Norden, and the Lorentz/Mülisch organ in Roskilde Cathedral


----------



## Guest

Sonate Pour Piano En Ut Mineur, Hob. XVI N° 20 
1. Moderato 
2. Andante Con Moto 
3. Finale (Allegro) 
Sonate Pour Piano En Mi Bémol Majeur, Hob. XVI N° 49 
1. Allegro 
2. Adagio E Cantabile 
3. Finale (Tempo Di Minuetto)


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2005.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> Nielsen's 4th symphony is the Inextinguishable. I think Wourinen should rename his The Unpronounceable.


And The Unlistenable!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Hugo Wolf * - lieder, performed by Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau and Daniel Barenboim









I am listening to these lieder for the first time and have very good impressions so far. Some of the lieder are renditions of those by Schubert, but usually more subdued and in slower tempo. Generally the songs create a very intimate (in the original meaning of the word), serene atmosphere - music for concentrated late-night listening.


----------



## Gouldanian

Glass... The hours suite... of such beauty!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Dvorak string quartets with the Emersons


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## pmsummer

IN SEARCH OF DOWLAND
_Consort Music of John Dowland and Carl Rütti_
Lachrimae
*John Dowland*
Dowland-Suite
*Carl Rütti*
bFIVE Recorder Consort
_
Coviello_


----------



## Haydn man

No.104 "London"
If you do not own this box set, then please go out and correct this error imeadiately


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> *Hugo Wolf * - lieder, performed by Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau and Daniel Barenboim
> 
> View attachment 90425
> 
> 
> I am listening to these lieder for the first time and have very good impressions so far. Some of the lieder are renditions of those by Schubert, but usually more subdued and in slower tempo. Generally the songs create a very intimate (in the original meaning of the word), serene atmosphere - music for concentrated late-night listening.


If you like Hugo Wolf try to find this one.:tiphat:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Traverso said:


> If you like Hugo Wolf try to find this one.:tiphat:


Thanks for the advice. I generally prefer male voices for such lied collections, but who knows, maybe that preference will change some time from now...


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1996/7.


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> Thanks for the advice. I generally prefer male voices for such lied collections, but who knows, maybe that preference will change some time from now...


You will be surprised , it is very special ,Schwarzkopf at her best.
Ich liess mir sagen aus Italienisches liederbuch ( cd 2 track 26) Viel Spass!


----------



## Guest

Beethoven piano trios


----------



## starthrower

Les Noces for four pianos, percussion, chorus and soloists. If you haven't checked the credits for this 1959 recording, the pianists are Aaron Copland, Samuel Barber, Lukas Foss, and Roger Sessions.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Les_noces

Renard
The Soldier's Tale


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3*

I didn't purchase the Icon box set for the Brahms, but it is turning into the most interesting part of the collection, at least so far. I'm supposed to have this on as background listening while I do something else, but I've dropped everything (well, except posting here) and am following with the score.


----------



## pmsummer

SHINING LIGHT
_Advent Music from Aquitanian Monasteries (12th c.)_
*Aquitanian Repertory Anonymous, Traditional, Anonymous, Italian Anonymous*
Cologne Sequentia Ensemble for Medieval Music
Barbara Thornton, Benjamin Bagby_ - _directors
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3*

This is the cycle recorded in 1977-1978.


----------



## hpowders

bioluminescentsquid said:


> Koopman's Bach organ works, vol. 12
> Kirnberger and other chorale preludes, played on the 17th century Bader/Timpe organ in Zutphen.


Except for the 6 Trio Sonatas which he nails, do you find Koopman otherwise, a bit too fast? I do, which is why I'm asking.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 1*

Energetically played by Adam Fischer and his orchestra.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## George O

19th Century Russian Cello Music

Eduard Napravnik (1839-1916)
-Suite for Cello and Piano, op 29

Anton Rubinstein (1829-1894)
-Three Pieces for Cello and Piano, op 11, no 2

Valentin Feigin, cello
Victor Poltoratsky, piano

on Melodiya (USSR), from 1977









Napravnik









Rubinstein


----------



## Andolink

*Jean-Marie Leclair*: _Violin Sonatas_-- Op. 5, no. 6 in C minor & Op. 9, no. 9 in E-flat


----------



## Guest

A Mozart day.










Followed by disc 3--the F major Sonatas.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

hpowders said:


> Except for the 6 Trio Sonatas which he nails, do you find Koopman otherwise, a bit too fast? I do, which is why I'm asking.


Matters. I really enjoy his Toccatas (Disc 5), simply because of the "Stylus Phantasticus" effect the high tempos give. His Schubler chorales (2), too, are great fun at such speeds. I think he is quite refreshing, taken in small doses. 
I haven't explored the full set, though - something that I should do.

(I'm listening to Vol. 10: The Orgelbuchen played on the 1766 "Holy Trinity" organ in Ottobeuren.)


----------



## George O

Arthur Honegger (1892-1955): Concerto for Violoncello and Orchestra (in one movement)

Dmitri Shostakovich (1906-1975): Concerto No. 1 in E flat major for Violoncello and Orchestra, op 107

Milos Sadlo, cello
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra / Vaclav Neumann (Honegger), Karel Ancerl (Shostakovich)

on Supraphon (Prague, Czechoslovakia), from 1969

5 stars


----------



## deprofundis

Tonight im lisening to ars subtilior trought the skills of mister Marcel Peres and his ensemble Organum, the cd is called simply codex chantilly : ballades and rondeaux, this is just a small glimpse of what up ahead has i order Figures of Harmony a full plater of ars subtilior done by the mighty ferrara ensemble 4 cds of it woaw!! gigazilla!!

I wonder if some of you have this allready , thus said the afored mention box-set, this seem out of this world, i wanna hear something that goes like , oh hell yes mister deprofundis this is a full plate breakfast , brunch and diner , souper all in one?
So you can bet i have high expectation on this box-set comming up my way.Than my next logical step his revisiting ancient classical composer of ars antiqua, these are my goal to size up ars antiqua , medieval lore, renaissance fundamental than i will move on to some baroque eventually like J.s Bach, have a nice day or night where ever you are im sleeping at 10 o' clock p.m im tired and that about it no futile details of deprofundis days of ours lives , deprofundis salute his follower on TC, deprofundis is chuck norris alive and kicking take care folks.


----------



## pmsummer

LE PARLER ET LE SILENCE
_Music for Flute Consort and Lute from the Late 16th to the Early 18th Centuries_
*The Attaignant Consort*

_Ramée - Outhere Music_


----------



## JACE

*Schumann: Carnaval; Fantasiestücke, Op. 12; etc. / Arthur Rubinstein (RCA)*


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Bach Complete Organ Works - Ton Koopman, vol. 8

Assorted Preludes & Fugues and also the Pastorella, played on the 1680 Langlez/ 1734 Muller organ of the Amsterdam Walloon church.


----------



## JACE

*J.S. Bach: Keyboard Concertos Nos. 1, 2, 4 / Perahia, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields (Sony)*


----------



## deprofundis

_Since it late this sunday and it this special day of the week were christian like me, lisen to sacred music, look i know im a bit odd ball , pulling the tarot(is divination im aware of this) for people because they ask me to, tonight i had a special request from a friend cousin , i dont charge em money, i do it from the heart but i dont wont to pull my cards, out of fear, of knowing what i already know im aware fortune telling and christianity kinda forbid sutch practice but im there to help and as a skill so let use it thus said for altruism purpose has a good christian i never force someone not willing to have tirage all i do is politely ask em sometime if they wont to be pulled or not, i did pull card from one of my friend today also, it's fun for me and i dont think this is a capital sin(jeez i hope not), all my tirages or proffessionals no divulgations professional secrecy, i use strict protocoles for every tirages i make like a pro, know how to cut the cards and how to intepreted the cards meaning symbolic ect. I have the prestigious *Boticelli and Visconti* decks of renaissance among others fameous deck of art school and importance there quite pretty but i usually use my ryder waite deck more easy practical to operated(easier), *philipe de vitry* seem to represent a card(or i could be wrong) but nice deck(Boticelli) , so these were for harmless futily 
_
*Im lisening to Laudario di cortona, a mysterious codex from italy(you probably guess this one) but this said this gregoriana music whit instrumental is quite interresting out of the brilliant(label) rooster you get 4 cds for a reasonable price, but i never had the time to lisen to it in one ''marathon'' one shot four cd in a row, i did it whit Gesualdo madrigal's in one day and night this was quite a night hhas i recall ...

This is quite a task to lisen to four cd in a row, an entire box-set, concentration spam last like 1h30-2h maximun so 4 hour + of music of this genra , not that it not great, it's marveleous but to mutching gregorian could be a tad borring, this is not like my experiment whit doeing a Gesualdo's madrigals marathon 1-6 liber in a day.

Great instrumentation married great vocal performance, para-lithurgic yet so captivating, who said religious music was borring, people would be missing a lot not lisening to stuff like this.I cleanse my karma whit this music and sanctified my soul, might mystical and magic would sum up Laudario Di cortona,if you fear gregorian than stay away from this music but if your open minded to retro polyphony of ancient lore than your invited to time traval again to a forgotten time, this is a good way to escape in you confort bubble of fantasy land, fr 4 hours your in the 13th century or so.. this is the purpose of sutch music, so please enjoy this trip, that dosen has nothing to do whit ''substance'' but your inner child, your imagination, dont forget it did ain't died , older or not, seek it, there is no other way to understand the music than it it to totally abandoned yourself into the music shut down, let the music be your guidance*

Good night that all for tonight, i plan on review what i lisen to newer materials or works but cds or order waiting can be long sometime
im aware of this but! when the package arrive, oh sir deprofundis, yes sir, guess what we received cd for you, my cds import guy is very professionnal and take is job very seriously, i ask him for earliest ars antiqua composers lately im waiting for news soon, may god bless this priest , church guy amen to him, he recommanded me killer released in the past, has for me i impressed him quite frankly whit these obscur flemish polyphonists and ars subtilior material, he was suprise of music he did not knew about fairly well and this man has knowledge,perhaps he see me has a dolphin(lol) thus said has a musicologist .

You devoted art lover and musicologist '' en herbe'' sir deprodundis wish you all a good night, and i wish my cds would pop-up during christmass but let's not take dreams for reality hmm this is order in europe ,and shipping has process and protocoles
for the storage of cds in europe somewhere hmm some label has different wharehouses whit this cds, let's be patient, patience is virtue.So no peronnal tought, just tought, please take care.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini:*
"The Barber of Seville" Overture (March 27, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"L'italiana in Algeri" Overture (April 10, 1960 New York, Manhattan Center),
"William Tell" Overture (December 2, 1963 New York, Manhattan Center),
"La gazza ladra" Overture (February 8, 1960 New York, St. George Hotel),
"Semiramide" Overture (September 28, 1960 New York, Manhattan Center),
"La scala de seta" Overture (January 15, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Suppe:
"Light Cavalry" Overture (October 26, 1967 New York, Philharmonic Hall,
"Dichter und Bauer" Overture (January 21, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 90428
> 
> No.104 "London"
> If you do not own this box set, then please go out and correct this error imeadiately


I do nominate this post as the best of the year.


----------



## Oliver

Such a beautiful movement, and of course perfected by Gardiner, who in my humble opinion does a much better job than Klemperer.


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming: Bel Canto.*


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Now (but not for long), more Koopman Bach.
Deep in the nether regions of my CD-box, Vol. 16, full of Bach organ concertos played on the mighty Groningen Martinikerk organ.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler: Symphony no 9*

New York Philharmonic / Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Pugg

​
*Hummel *- Complete Piano Trios.
Disc 1

_Trio Parnassus_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: La Traviata*
Sung in English (translation by Edmund Tracey)

Valerie Masterson (Violetta Valéry), John Brecknock (Alfredo Germont), Christian du Plessis (Giorgio Germont), Della Jones (Flora Bervoix)

English National Opera Orchestra, English National Opera Chorus, Sir Charles Mackerras.


----------



## Guest

Brendel spielt Mozart CD 3


----------



## Pugg

​
Beach, A:
Berceuse, Op. 40 No. 2
from Three Compositions for violin and piano op. 40, arr. for clarinet and orchestra by Stephan Koncz

Cimarosa:
Clarinet Concerto in C minor
freely arranged by Arthur Benjamin

Copland:
Clarinet Concerto

Debussy:
Préludes - Book 1: No. 8, La fille aux cheveux de lin
from Préludes, Book 1, arr. for clarinet and orchestra by Stephan Koncz

Gershwin:
Prelude No. 1
from Three Preludes for piano solo, arr. for clarinet and orchestra by Stephan Koncz

Spohr:
Clarinet Concerto No. 1 in C minor, Op. 26

_Andreas Ottensamer (clarinet)_

Rotterdam Philharmonic, _Yannick Nézet-Séguin_


----------



## Guest

Ligeti

I

Cello [Violoncello] - Siegfried Palm 
6:55 
2 II

Cello [Violoncello] - Siegfried Palm 
7:27 
- 
3 Clocks And Clouds

Chorus Master - Daniel Reuss

Performer - Cappella Amsterdam 
14:23 
Violin Concerto 
4 I: Vivacissimo Luminoso 4:06 
5 II: Aria, Hoquetus, Chora. Andanto Con Moto 7:34 
6 III: Intermezzo. Presto Fluido 2:19 
7 IV: Passacaglia. Lento Intenso 6:46 
8 V: Appassionato. Agitato Molto 5:45 
- 
Síppal, Dobbal, Nádihegedüvel: Weöres Sándor Verseire 
9 I: Fabula 1:03 
10 II: Táncdal 0:56 
11 III: Kinai Templom 2:15 
12 IV: Kuli 1:52 
13 V: Alma Álma 2:47 
14 VI: Keserédes 2:27 
15 VII: Szajkó 0:40


----------



## Pugg

​
*Poulenc:*
Concerto in D minor for Two Pianos & Orchestra
Concerto in G minor for Organ, Strings & Timpani

_Pascal Rogé, Peter Hurford & Sylviane Deferne_

The Philharmonia Orchestra, Charles Dutoit.


----------



## Pugg

​ *Brahms*:

Piano Sonata No.3 in F Minor, Op.5
Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, Op.24


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

With all this German Baroque organs talk... some Strungk, played on the famous 17th century Arp Schnitger in Norden.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde*

Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano) & Fritz Wunderlich (tenor)

New Philharmonia & Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer


----------



## Guest

Muffat

Toccata prima
5:05

2 
Toccata secunda
5:23

3 
Toccata tertia
5:36

4 
Toccata quarta
5:51

5 
Toccata quinta
5:32

6 
Toccata sexta
8:38

7 
Toccata septima
9:40

8 
Toccata octava
6:30

9 
Toccata nona


----------



## starthrower

No.11 - I don't usually think of Shostakovich's music as beautiful, but this symphony has many beautiful passages. Especially the opening to the adagio movt no. 1. But with the finale returns the superficial bombast, and thankfully the recapitulation of the opening theme.


----------



## shadowdancer

Modest Petrovich Mussorgsky
Pictures at an Exhibition
Vladimir Davidovich Ashkenazy, Piano
Rec 1982


----------



## jim prideaux

(again!) 4th and 5th Piano Concertos, composed by Beethoven and performed by Aimard,Harnoncourt and the COE


----------



## Pugg

​
*Inge Borkh & Ljuba Welitsch: The Decca Recitals*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1989/0, 2013.


----------



## JACE

*Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 6 "Pastoral" / Roger Norrington, London Classical Players (Virgin Veritas)*

I've been investigating some HIP Beethoven lately, considering options for a set. I'm enjoying this new-to-me Norrington disc, but I think I'm still leaning toward Immerseel.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Carter
String Quartets 2 & 3, Elegy for string quartet*
Arditti Quartet [Et cetera, 2005]










*
Bax
Piano Sonatas 3 & 4, Water Music; Winter Waters
Country-Tune, O Dame Get Up and Bake Your Pies, variations for piano *
Ashley Wass [Naxos, 2005]










*
Dvorak
Piano Trios 1 in B flat minor, Op. 21 & 2 in G minor, Op. 26*
Gould Trio [Naxos, 2000]

The G minor trio is a nice find, a piano trio recognisably Dvorakian despite being a relatively early work.










*
Bax
Symphonies 2 & 4*
BBC Phil., Handley [Chandos, 2003]

More splendid Bax symphonies - my first listen to both works.


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 10


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven Piano Sonatas (Complete Edition Vol. 5) - Wilhelm Kempff playing

Liked:

1 (4th movement is great)
2 (2nd movement is sublime)
3
4 (1st and 4th movements are great, Daniel Barenboim's edition is better)
8 (Krystian Zimerman's edition is better)
9 (Alfred Brendel's edition is better)

Indifferent:

5 (Daniel Barenboim's edition is better)
6 (Alfred Brendel's edition is better)
7 (3rd movement is good, Daniel Barenboim's edition is better)


----------



## JACE

Catching up on this past weekend's Saturday Symphony:










*Arnold Bax: Symphony No. 4; Tintagel / Bryden Thomson, Ulster Orchestra (Chandos)*

This CD was the first recording of Bax's music I ever heard.  I stumbled across it many years ago at our local library. I think the cover image caught my eye.

Tintagel is a magical place. I was lucky enough to visit there with my wife on our 2nd wedding anniversary. (It's been a while. This summer, we'll be celebrating our 25th anniversary. )

Bax's musical evocation of the place is something special.

Oh yeah. The symphony's good too.


----------



## Guest

Sibelius 1 & 4


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-3rd Symphony performed by Abbado and the BPO


----------



## jailhouse

Mahler 2nd symphony (bernstein 1964 version)

ohhhh yeah baby.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## starthrower

No.13 "Babi Yar"

Love those manly Russian choruses!


----------



## JACE

starthrower said:


> No.13 "Babi Yar"
> 
> Love those manly Russian choruses!


I think the 13th is one of DSCH's best.


----------



## pmsummer

*Posted here based on ensemble/director, not material.*










SIMPLE GIFTS
_Shaker Chants and Spirituals_
*Shakers of Sabbathday Lake
Schola Cantorum
The Boston Camerata*
Joel Cohen - director
_
Erato_


----------



## JACE

*Beethoven: The 10 Sonatas for Violin and Piano / Pamela Frank & Claude Frank (MusicMasters)*
Disc 1:
- Sonata No. 9 in A Minor, Op. 47, "Kreutzer"
- Sonata No. 1 in D Major, Op. 12, No. 1


----------



## Rhinotop

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Poulenc:*
> Concerto in D minor for Two Pianos & Orchestra
> Concerto in G minor for Organ, Strings & Timpani
> 
> _Pascal Rogé, Peter Hurford & Sylviane Deferne_
> 
> The Philharmonia Orchestra, Charles Dutoit.


Excellent concertos! Specially the Organ concerto


----------



## George O

Ernest Bloch (1880-1959): Schelomo: Hebräische Rhapsodie für Violoncello und großes Orchester (1916)

Arthur Honegger (1892-1955): Konzert für Violoncello und Orchester (1929)

Ulrich Schmid, cello
Nordwestdeutsche Philharmonie / Dominique Roggen

on MDG (W. Germany), from 1985

5 stars

cover from Gustav Klimt: Music


----------



## CMonteverdi

a brilliant "spring" sonata

LK


----------



## Vaneyes

Via YT, *Sciarrino*: Piano Sonata 4, w. Oscar Pizzo (rec.2000).


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Op. 130 string quartet, played very well indeed by the Yale Quartet. Their entire set of the late quartets can be found in the Big Beethoven Box, which is once again 99 cents on Amazon! Better grab it.


----------



## Vaneyes

Via YT, *Sciarrino*: Perduto in una citta d'acque, w. Massimiliano Damerini (rec.1992).


----------



## SiegendesLicht

JACE said:


> Catching up on this past weekend's Saturday Symphony:
> 
> *Arnold Bax: Symphony No. 4; Tintagel / Bryden Thomson, Ulster Orchestra (Chandos)*
> 
> This CD was the first recording of Bax's music I ever heard.  I stumbled across it many years ago at our local library. I think the cover image caught my eye.
> 
> *Tintagel is a magical place. I was lucky enough to visit there with my wife on our 2nd wedding anniversary. (It's been a while. This summer, we'll be celebrating our 25th anniversary. )
> 
> Bax's musical evocation of the place is something special.*
> 
> Oh yeah. The symphony's good too.


Tintagel is the only piece of Bax I have heard so far, but I absolutely agree with your assessment of it. I plan to visit the place some time too.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Schubert's String Quartet No.8 & Piano Trio No.2 as performed by the Busch Quartet/Trio - Rudolf Serkin on the Piano.

Incredible musicianship indeed from these ensembles. Thoroughly rewarding.


----------



## George O

Bohuslav Martinu (1890-1959)

String Quartet No. 4 (1937)
String Quartet No. 6 (1946)

Panocha Quartet

on Supraphon (Prague, Czechoslovakia) from 1981


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1996.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Today:


----------



## pmsummer

EARLY AMERICAN CHORAL MUSIC, VOL. 1
_Anthems and Fuging Tunes_
*William Billings*
His Majestie's Clerkes
Paul Hillier - director

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Guest

Disc 2









Disc 3


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I once read a critic/music historian writing about Mozart's love of the clarinet exclaim that it was no wonder, the sound of the instrument is as warm, sweet, and decadent as Viennese chocolate.

Mozart wasn't alone in composing some of his finest works for the clarinet. Copland, Weber & Webern, Brahms, Berstein, Gershwin, Poulenc, Debussy, Beethoven, Max Reger, Ravel, Finzi, Saint-Saens, Mendelssohn, Nielson, Louis Spohr, Franz Krommer, and many others (jazz!) composed some of their finest work for the clarinet.










Right now I'm listening to a delicious disc (on Spotify) of French clarinet music: Saint-Saens, Poulenc, Raval, Debussy, Pierne, etc... I seriously must add this disc to my "wish list".


----------



## Pugg

​
*Adam: Giselle.*
V.P Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Today:


That's what I called a mixed bouquet.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Kozeluch:* 
Clarinet Concertos 1 & 2
Sonate concertante

Dieter Klöcker (clarinet)

Prague Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert* : Sonatensat z/ Notturno/ Grand Duo

Jean-Philippe Collard / Augustin Dumay / Frédéric Lodéon


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven: Piano concerto no 5*
Van Cliburn.


----------



## Pugg

​*Stamitz: Four Symphonies*

L'arte del mondo, Werner Ehrhardt.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

I'm starting the day with Jorge Bolet playing Debussy Preludes. He's not the best known of Debussy interpreters, probably better known for his Liszt recordings, but interesting in the rather measured way that he takes some pieces. 

Incidentally, anyone know for sure how Bolet pronounced his forename? The obvious form would be 'Hor-gay', but I have a dim memory of a radio interview many years ago in which he was introduced as 'Zhorzh', like the French 'Georges'. 

Bit of a random question, but it's early and I haven't had my morning coffee yet!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Otello*

José Carreras (Otello), Frederica von Stade (Desdemona), Gianfranco Pastine (Iago), Salvatore Fisichella (Rodrigo), Nucci Condò (Emilia), Samuel Ramey (Elmiro), Keith Lewis (Lucio), Alfonso Leoz (Doge)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Jesús López-Cobos.


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven 5th Piano Concerto performed by Aimard, Harnoncourt and the COE........

(the slow movement has literally stopped me in my tracks!...any negative reviews of this cycle-I am not interested-I am slowly coming to the conclusion that Harnoncourt may well be one of my favourite conductors)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Alexandre Tharaud : Scarlatti sonatas.*


----------



## Janspe

Flute music by Kaija Saariaho, as presented by the flutist Camilla Hoitenga and a variety of additional performers.

The album is called _Let the wind speak_, and contains a fantastic selection of Saariaho's works. Warmly recommended!


----------



## deprofundis

Im into Guillaume de Machaut :messe de notre dame by graindelavoix, not the best rendition but a surrealist one, we have here
an embelished missa , you guuys probably heard of the procces of manichotage, make music sweeter than the original version, well notthing can beat marcel peres : messe de machaut, but this cd im lisening is entertaining enought a good lisen, all do for graindelavoix i would subject there Ockeghem missa caput version, seem way better than this machaut mass, this is for starter in graindelavoix sound or newbie if you preffered, to the sound of this fabuleous ensemble, please take care and enjoy


----------



## George O

Darius Milhaud (1892-1974)

Intégrale pour alto et piano:
1ere sonate our alto et piano, op 240
Quatre visages pour alto et piano, op 238
2e sonate pour alto et piano, op 244

Thomas Tichauer, viola
Barbara Civita, piano

on Cybelia (Paris), from 1985
Musique Français de 20e siècle


----------



## Pugg

​
*Niccolò Paganini*: 24 Caprices for Violin, Op.1
_Accardo/ Dutoit _


----------



## Guest

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I once read a critic/music historian writing about Mozart's love of the clarinet exclaim that it was no wonder, the sound of the instrument is as warm, sweet, and decadent as Viennese chocolate.
> 
> Mozart wasn't alone in composing some of his finest works for the clarinet. Copland, Weber & Webern, Brahms, Berstein, Gershwin, Poulenc, Debussy, Beethoven, Max Reger, Ravel, Finzi, Saint-Saens, Mendelssohn, Nielson, Louis Spohr, Franz Krommer, and many others (jazz!) composed some of their finest work for the clarinet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I'm listening to a delicious disc (on Spotify) of French clarinet music: Saint-Saens, Poulenc, Raval, Debussy, Pierne, etc... I seriously must add this disc to my "wish list".


Nice to see this one,I have it myself and played it as well :tiphat:

It brings so much happy memories.......


----------



## Vasks

_Spun on the turntable_

*Fibich - Festival Overture: Comenius (Valek/Supraphon)
Dvorak - Cello Concerto (Gendron/Philips)*


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Symphony No.4


----------



## Pugg

​*Jonas Kaufmann* : Romantic arias.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Pugg

​ *Bach/ Haydn/ Teleman et al.*
Trumpet concertos
Maurice André / Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven


----------



## George O

Music for Solo Viola

Paul Hindemith (1895-1963)
-Sonata, op 25, no 1

Igor Stravinsky (1882-1971)
-Élégie

Max Reger (1873-1916)
-Suite No 1, op 131d
-Suite No 3, op 131d

Walter Trampler, viola

on RCA (NYC), from 1967

5 stars


----------



## Pugg

​*Rossini: Il viaggio a Reims*

Katia Ricciarelli (Madame Cortese), Lucia Valentini Terrani (Marchesa Melibea), Lella Cuberli (Contessa di Folleville), Cecilia Gasdia (Corinna), Eduardo Giménez (Cavalier Belfiore), Francisco Araiza (Conte di Libenskof), Samuel Ramey (Lord Sidney), Ruggero Raimondi (Don Profondo), Enzo Dara (Baron di Trombonok), Leo Nucci (Don Alvaro)

Prague Philharmonic Chorus & The Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2009, 1996.


----------



## Guest

A live recording of Jenny Abel playing solo violin sonatas by Henze, Bach, and Bartok on LP. (I didn't take the picture--it was the only one I could find...too lazy to take my own!) Superb playing and sound. I acquired it in an interesting manner: About 35 years ago I read an article about her and this recording, I then wrote her a letter (she lived in Germany) asking how to buy a copy, and a few weeks later, she sent me a copy free of charge--even autographed it!


----------



## JACE

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 1, 12, 19, 20 / Bruce Hungerford (Piano Classics)*
I love Hungerford in the early sonatas. And I like his way with the "shorties" (Nos. 19 & 20) too, but I think Buchbinder is still tops in my book. I imprinted on those with Buchbinder and I'm sure that colors my judgment. But I also like how Buchbinder makes these particular sonatas dance, very flowing and Mozartean.










*Brahms: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 3 / Jochum, London PO (Warner Classics)*
Terrific readings.


----------



## JACE

*Schubert: Impromptus, D 899 & D 935 / Krystian Zimerman (DG)*
Zimerman's playing is always so velvety and refined.


----------



## Guest

Brahms second symphony Haitink Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

Chamber works from Hanns Eisler and Ervin Schulhoff along with Kurt Weill's last significant orchestral work plus the final collaboration with Bertolt Brecht.

Eisler - Scherzo for string trio WoO (1920), _Palmström_ - studies on 12-tone rows for solo voice, flute, clarinet and string trio op.5 (1924), Duo for violin and cello op.7 (1924), _Zeitungsausschnitte (newspaper cuttings)_ for solo voice and piano op.11 (1925-27), Prelude and Fugue on B.A.C.H. for string trio op.46 (1934), Sonata for flute, oboe and harp op.49 (1935), Violin Sonata [_Reisesonate (Journey Sonata)_] WoO (1937), Nonet no.1 for winds and strings [32 variations on a five-bar theme] WoO (1939) and Septet no.2 [Zirkus (Circus)] for flute, clarinet in b-flat, bassoon and string quartet WoO (1947):










Schulhoff - String Quartet 'no.0' in G op.25 (1918), Sonata for solo violin WoO (1927), Duo for violin and cello WoO (1925) and String Sextet WoO (1920-24):










Weill - Symphony no.2 (1934) and _Die sieben Todsünden (The Seven Deadly Sins)_ - _ballet chanté_ (sung ballet) in seven scenes/nine movements [Libretto: B. Brecht] (1933):


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Dongiovanni

Pugg said:


> ​*Beethoven: Piano concerto no 5*
> Van Cliburn.


Played this while driving home from work today  Special memories, one of my first encounters with classical music. My parents had it on LP ! It's still in my collection, but rather worn out because I played it soo many times.


----------



## Guest

Weill Kleine dreigroschenmusik - Mahagony songspiel - Concerto for violin and Wind orchestra


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Continuing to listen to clarinet music, I scoured through Amazon and Spotify a bit and came upon Hans Gál, who I had never heard... nor heard of... until today. Some lovely Brahmsian chamber works with clarinet...










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans_G%C3%A1l

... I may just need to add this... and more music by Gál... to my "wish list".


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1999, 2006.


----------



## bharbeke

I've listened to more Beethoven Piano Sonatas played by Wilhelm Kempff (Nos. 10-32). Here is how they stack up. I have put other pianists' names in parentheses where I have heard someone else play the same sonata better.

Exemplary:

15
23

Enjoyable:

10 (Bruce Hungerford)
11
12
13
14 (Bruce Hungerford)
16 (Daniel Barenboim)
17
20
21 (Bruce Hungerford)
22
24
25
26 (Claudio Arrau)
27
28
30
31
32

Okay:

18
19 (Alfred Brendel)

The oddball is the Hammerklavier, No. 29. I really like the first two movements. The third is pleasant to hear but is disproportionately long. The fourth movement is uneven and strange to my ears. A lot of people like this sonata, perhaps because it is so singular, but I am still searching for a pianist that makes it click for me.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## JACE

bharbeke said:


> The oddball is the Hammerklavier, No. 29. I really like the first two movements. The third is pleasant to hear but is disproportionately long. The fourth movement is uneven and strange to my ears. A lot of people like this sonata, perhaps because it is so singular, but I am still searching for a pianist that makes it click for me.


bharbeke, the one pianist who really helped me find my way into the _Hammerklavier_ was Solomon.










After listening to his version, music that formerly felt murky and leaden suddenly snapped into focus and opened up. Don't get me wrong: the music is still strange. But it's strange and _wonderful_ instead of strange and _confusing_.

One other thing: I didn't arrive at this understanding through any sort of analysis of the work. I just listened over and over again. Suddenly, it just "worked." What's odd is that recordings of the _Hammerklavier_ by other pianists make more sense now. But Solomon's still seems (to me) like it's on an entirely different level.


----------



## Manxfeeder

JACE said:


> bharbeke, the one pianist who really helped me find my way into the _Hammerklavier_ was Solomon.


Hear, hear! :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Not a great deal of listening today but I did squeeze in Wolfgang Sawallisch with the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra perform Symphonies No. 2 & 8. Both performances were thoroughly good, well balanced with perfect tempos and very energetic. The recording quality is phenomenal and the orchestra just seems to sing and glow wonderfully.

Sawallisch simply illuminates what is in the score and the spirit of the Composer and the works themselves. These recordings sit alongside his Dresden Schumann recordings in terms of quality and feel.

With the exception of the Ninth (still my favourite), I have grown to favour the even numbered Symphonies. The Second and Eighth both strike me as being underrated as a result of their surrounding works - the Second by the Eroica and the Eighth by the Seventh & Ninth (the Fourth however suffers between the Eroica and the Fifth which is especially unlucky sadly).

I could never live with just one cycle but if I were to pick five favourite Beethoven Symphony cycles, the set by Sawallisch & the Concertgebouw would easily be in that list. The qualities in Symphonies No.2 & 8 run through the cycle wonderfully. 

Thinking about this, If I were to name my five favourite Beethoven Symphony cycles, I would presently say (in no order):
- Sawallisch & the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra 
- Hogwood & the Academy of Ancient Music 
- Furtwängler & the Berliner/Wiener Philharmonikers
- Klemperer & the Philharmonia 
- Monteux & the London Symphony Orchestra/Wiener Philharmonike


----------



## Rhinotop

Schubert: String quartets 14 & 15

Alban Berg Quartett

This atonishing genius died at age 31. What kind of masterworks would Schubert have composed if he had lived for at least 80 years?


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## bharbeke

Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 and Symphony No. 9 (Rafael Kubelik, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra)

Both performances are good. The Eighth is the more impressive of this pair.

I am listening to the Beethoven concertos set from the DG Complete Edition, and I will note any particularly good performances.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Until just last week it had actually been quite some time since I seriously listened to Beethoven's piano sonatas. Last week I gave Pollini a listen... today it's Stephen Kovacevich... currently the "Waldstein". These works are always life-affirming.


----------



## KenOC

Prokofiev's Cello Sonata, written late in his life and a favorite of mine. This is a very recent recording, Johannes Moser cello and Andrei Korobeinikov piano. Moser's cello has a great big full sound!


----------



## George O

Russian Violin Music, Record III

Eduard Napravnik (1839-1916): Sonata for Violin and Piano in G major, op 52

Grigory Feigin, violin
Victor Poltoratsky, piano

on Melodiya (USSR), from 1974 ??


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Mozart's Piano Trios in E K.542 and in B flat K.502 performed by the Beaux Arts Trio.*

01:52 and I still cannot sleep, so I opted for a chamber piece and this (K.542) is the first piece on CD1 of a 2 CD Decca set of Mozart's Piano Trios along with a Clarinet Trio.

This is a beautiful piece, a reminder that I should return to this set more frequently, preferably after a good nights sleep.


----------



## Richard8655

Brilliant Classics 7-CD set. Intensely Purcell but with much subtlety.


----------



## Pugg

*Haydn*
Symphony "Military" • Symphony in B-flat major, Hob. I:102 • Symphony "London"


----------



## Pugg

Dongiovanni said:


> Played this while driving home from work today  Special memories, one of my first encounters with classical music. My parents had it on LP ! It's still in my collection, but rather worn out because I played it soo many times.


If a CD could be worn out, that's the one in my collection.
( Also no 3 , same artist)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*: Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 53
Romance in F minor, Op. 11

Itzhak Perlman (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## deprofundis

See i told you folks i would ain't over post, be nicer all in all, so the program for tonight is a plater of delight on naxos, lisen up and please lisen to me when i tell you the boy recommended you buy this record because it's one of the best lute of renaissance you will here on *Renaissance lute music :Lorenzino del Liuto *intepreted non other than ( please i need a dramatc drum roll for this, deprofundis eye rolls widely like felix the cat).

Mister *Giovanni Pierre Luigi da palestrina*,*Cypriano de Rore* and if you think the treat over wait up you get (mega drull roll military fanfare style) sir *Orlando di Lasso *(Lassus). woaw what a cd you will get 20 track of highest quality i have hgh estime for this, splendid , wonderful, human would be my final verdict for this cd, let's rate this 10\10 for lute affecionados hmm, you ladies & gentelmen should seek this SAP (soon as possible) you lute virgin this is you baptizing into this incredible instrument if you were always reticent about lute try this has it may change your mind, the question here is ? do you trust the boy deprofundis says go for it than seek out early venitian lute music on same label, because we all know , you need both since music is food for the mind you need good food, than here you go deprofundis show you_ le plat de resistance 2 naxos _renaissance lute cd worth mentioning , great for releiving unwanted bitterness or whatever it heel the mind purge the the soul and please enjoy your meal you soul will feel better after this, it heal the inner wounds bring peace of mind.Please take care folks at TC deprofundis wish you a happy december whit human gathering happening and casual meeting whit good friends. have a nice day were ever you are.


----------



## KenOC

Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 6, "Pathetique." Semyon Bychkov, Czech Philharmonic. A white hot performance! On the radio.


----------



## JACE

*Bach: Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 4-6 / Scherchen, Soloists of the Vienna State Opera Orchestra (MCA Classics)*

I haven't listened to Scherchen's Brandenburg Concertos in a LONG time. They sound good! I'm particularly enjoying George Malcolm's harpsichord playing in the Fifth Concerto.

Earlier this evening:










*Brahms: Piano Works / Peter Rösel (Edel)*
CD 1: 
- Piano Sonata No. 1 in C major, Op. 1
- 6 Piano Pieces, Op. 118
- Scherzo in E flat minor, Op. 4

Anyone who's been unconvinced by Brahms' early piano works should hear this set. Peter Rösel's performances of the first two sonatas are the most persuasive versions I've ever heard.


----------



## Pugg

​
_Berg_: Lyric Suite - for soprano and string quartet

_Wellesz_: Sonnets For Elizabeth Barrett Browning, Op. 52

_Zeisl_: Komm, süsser Tod

arranged for soprano and string quartet by J. Peter Koene

*Renée Fleming* (soprano)

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt*: Années de pélerinage - Suisse


----------



## tortkis

John Cage: Three, Twenty-Eight, Fifty-Four, Fifty-Seven (OgreOgress)









Three (1989)
Twenty-Eight (1991)
Twenty-Six (1991) with Twenty-Eight
Twenty-Eight with Twenty-Nine (1991)

Susanna Borsch, Prague Winds, Christina Fong, Karen Krummel, Michael Crawford, Glenn Freeman


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rolle: Christmas Oratorio*

Gundula Anders, Britta Schwarz, Wilfried Jochens, Dirk Schmidt

Telemann-Kammerorchester und Kammerchor Michaelstein, Ludger Remy


----------



## grasprelease

*CPE Bach: GAMBA SONATAS & FANTASIAS* (Winter & Winter)
_Lorenzo & Vittorio Ghielmi_
Possibly the most sumptuous fortepiano I have yet heard on record. (A 1996 Restelli facsimile [?] of a 1749 Silbermann.)


----------



## grasprelease

*Wolfgang Rihm: *
*La musique creuse le ciel* (1977/79), for 2 pianos & large orchestra
*Über-Schrift* (1992/2003), for 2 pianos

Not my favorite pieces by him, but interesting and surely worth hearing again. I kept thinking I heard Mahler references in the earlier/youthful piece; I guess I thought this was a later development in his music, but not so....or I am imagining things. 
The piece for two pianos seems to make extensive use of the decay of the pianos' attacks, hovering like a shadow over everything actually played. I find that really interesting and would like to hear more piano music making explicit use of these effects.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach,* J S: French Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV812-817

Murray Perahia (piano)


----------



## Judith

Beethoven 5th piano concerto
From the album The Beethoven Journey 
Leif Ove Andsnes

Just booked to see him at Leeds Town Hall in March


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart ; Double piano concertos*
Lucas en Arthur Jussen
Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Guest

Shostakovich string quartets 1 & 2


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tartini; Violin concertos*
Piero Toso/ Claudio Scimone.


----------



## Guest

Varese

Tuning Up 5:00 
1.02 Amériques (Original Version) 24:38 
1.03 Poème Électronique

Tape - Edgar Varese* 
8:02 
1.04 Arcana 18:22 
1.05 Nocturnal 10:25 
1.06 Un Grand Sommeil Noir 4:08


----------



## shadowdancer

Robert Schumann
Kinderszenen, Op 15
Claudio Arrau, Piano
Rec 1974


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

​
*Gyrowetz: Symphonies.*

London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert


----------



## deprofundis

*This morning my arm still hurt, i had too take prescribed tylenol whit codeine i had stop these yesterday but i had to take medicine since my arm hurts not broken but perhaps bones his a bit shattered*, but im not some baby i wont go to hospital for now since im no cry baby, but i wish o lord that pain vanished completly during x-mas time. But this is futile who care if im in pain what dose it has to do whit classic, hmm jeez oh well, i had to lisen to something gentle for resting purpose and a tad better than mister Jeremy summerly if this is merely possible, i found this cd recently fews month ago: *Gesualdo sacred cantiones on delphan label, quite an amazing '' tour de force'' wonderful smooth like velvet, fluid vocal music rendition full of humanity, mezmerizing.
*
This is comming from someone that was fairly into mister Gesualdo, so i guess and think what im talking about,the boy has
gesualdo's complete madrigals and about 14 cd of gesualdo,3 different version of his favorite work liber 1 for 5 voice sacred works, tenebrae responsoria i have also many version of this, i have only one cd of his liber 2 of sacred works.

So this cd is candy for the ears, try to imagine the best ''nougat bar'' yum!, what a treat my friend we have here lol
Have a nice day folks and enjoy this fine release on delphan record an obscur label i never heard of, jeez how mysterious.

:tiphat:


----------



## Vasks

_Gotta love the psychedelic art work_

*Sibelius - Four Legends
Lukas Foss conducts the Buffalo Phil
Nonesuch LP
*
View attachment 90497


----------



## Guest

After Varese now changing to Bach,almost an other universum

Suite 1-2-3


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach: Brandenburg concertos*

Disc 1
E.C.O Benjamin Britten conducting.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Pugg

​*Rossini: Ermione.*

Gasdia/ Zimmermann / Merrit et al.

Claudio Scimone conducting.


----------



## JACE

Pugg said:


> *Bach,* J S: French Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV812-817
> 
> Murray Perahia (piano)


*J.S. Bach* from *Murray Perahia* for me too:










*English Suites Nos. 1, 3, 6 (Sony)*

Pugg (or others), what do you think of Perahia's new recording of the French Suites??? Given how much I've enjoyed Perahia's recordings of Bach's music, I bet it's excellent.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach

Orgel-Büchlein = Little Organ Book, BWV 599-644 
10-1 BWV 599 
10-2 BWV 600 
10-3 BWV 601 
10-4 BWV 602 
10-5 BWV 603 
10-6 BWV 604 À 2 Clav. Et Ped. 
10-7 BWV 605 À 2 Clav. Et Ped. 
10-8 BWV 606 
10-9 BWV 607 
10-10 BWV 608 
10-11 BWV 609 
10-12 BWV 610 Largo 
10-13 BWV 611 Choral In Alto - Adagio 
10-14 BWV 612 
10-15 BWV 613 
10-16 BWV 614 À 2 Clav. Et Ped. 
10-17 BWV 615 
10-18 BWV 616 
10-19 BWV 617 
10-20 BWV 618 Canon Alla Quinta - Adagio 
10-21 BWV 619 In Canone Alla Duodecima À 2 Clav. Et Ped. 
10-22 BWV 620 In Canone All'Ottava 
10-23 BWV 621 
10-24 BWV 622 À 2 Clav. Et Ped. - Adagio Assai 
10-25 BWV 623 
10-26 BWV 624 À 2 Clav. Et Ped. 
10-27 BWV 625 
10-28 BWV 626 
10-29 Christ Ist Erstanden, BWV 627 Vers 1 
10-30 Christ Ist Erstanden, BWV 627 Vers 2 
10-31 Christ Ist Erstanden, BWV 627 Vers 3 
10-32 BWV 628 
10-33 BWV 629 À 2 Clav. Et Ped. In Canone 
10-34 BWV 630 
10-35 BWV 631a 
10-36 BWV 632 
10-37 BWV 633 Distinctius 
10-38 BWV 635 
10-39 BWV 636 
10-40 BWV 637 
10-41 BWV 638 
10-42 BWV 639 À 2 Clav. Et Ped. 
10-43 BWV 640 
10-44 BWV 641 
10-45 BWV 642 
10-46 BWV 643 
10-47 BWV 644


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to one of my holy graal , hmm yes *Vertu contra furore* : mala punica musical languages in late medieval italy. im att cd one and i plan on lisening to the entire box-set.Ths music gently transport you were it where crafted by fine artist of there era,let's all says a foggy era the transition of medieval lore to renaissance, glad i bought this one, very loungy music, i understand now some of the jazz world has interrest in ars subtilior there is a double jazz cd of matheo de perugia whit of course a jazz band.Im thrill to hear i have another box-set heading my way, thus said Figures of harmony.Have a nice day folks of TC , deprofundis politely ask please beleiver come to jesus and pray for my re-mission of this painfull accident my muscles style hurt but hey eventually this will end... christ i hope so take care brave folks oof TC and if you live were it's icy whatch out for those darn treatruous stairs from hell, if all in all i consider my self lucky not to have broken my neck, now pray for me , your pal deprofundis.Final post for the day stay in touch , to be continued in the next episode lol

:tiphat:


----------



## bharbeke

Two versions of the Beethoven Violin Concerto in D, Op. 61:

Anne-Sophie Mutter, Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra

The playing and sound are beautiful, but it is not interesting across its entire length. The third movement and the beginning of the first movement are the best to me.

Daniel Barenboim, English Chamber Orchestra

This piano arrangement of the violin concerto was very nice throughout. So far, it is the best version I have heard. I have accumulated a lot of recommendations for the concerto played on the violin from this site, though, so someone else might blow me away later.


----------



## starthrower

These Dutilleux boxes can get a little confusing. If you're going to pickup just one, the Centenary Edition (7CDs) is the one to get. That way you get all the major works. But this 5 disc set includes a lot of good stuff, and I didn't have any of the perfomances by cellist Truls Mork, or pianist Anne Queffelec. The other box features Rostropovich and Genevieve Joy. And I don't know what's on the DG box?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Piano works by Schulhoff while Eisler and Schoenberg share a disc of chamber music.

Schulhoff - Piano Sonata no.1 (1924), Piano Sonata no.2 (1926), Piano Sonata no.3 (1927), Suite for Piano no.2 (1925) and Suite for Piano no.3 (1925):










Eisler - _Divertimento_ for wind quintet op.4 (1925) and Variations for flute, clarinet, string trio and piano [_Vierzehn Arten den Regen zu beschreiben (Fourteen Ways to Describe the Rain_] op.70 (1941):

Schoenberg - Wind Quintet op.26 (1924):


----------



## starthrower

Dieter Schnebel


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach cantatas


----------



## JACE

More *J.S. Bach*:










*Cello Suites / Janos Starker (Sony, originally RCA)*
Disc 1


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Haydn man

Via Spotify


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Beethoven
Sonatas for violin and piano*
no 1 in D major, Op. 12 no 1; no 2 in A major, Op. 12 no 2; no 3 in E flat major, Op. 12 no 3
no 4 in A minor, Op. 23; no 5 in F major, Op. 24 "Spring"; no 10 in G major, Op. 96
Alexander Melnikov (Piano), Isabelle Faust (Violin) [HM, 2009]


----------



## Guest

The Tallis Christmas mass


----------



## ShropshireMoose

jim prideaux said:


> Beethoven-3rd Piano Concerto performed by Aimard,Harnoncourt and the COE.......
> 
> personally taken aback by just how impressive these interpretations and recordings are I notice with dismay that when I looked online at reviews there seems to be little consistency or agreement!


When I first started buying records regularly after starting work in 1980, I used to go to a lovely shop called Vincent's Classical Records in Birmingham. Most of the records were on shelves behind the counter, and you asked for what you wanted. The staff were all extremely knowledgeable and it was a delight to go there and chat about records and music on a Thursday (pay day for us!!) One day I'd gone in to purchase a recording of Rachmaninoff's 3rd Piano concerto and I'd decided that I wanted one by Vladimir Horowitz. There were two then available, the 1951 with Fritz Reiner and the 1978 with Eugene Ormandy. I'd started buying the Gramophone in late 1980, but having missed the reviews for both of these recordings, I asked the main chap in the shop if he'd seen the reviews and could advise me on the basis of them which one would be best to buy. "Mr. Rowland," he said (even though I was only 16 that was the way they spoke to you, how times have changed!!), "if you read enough reviews you'll find that either of these recordings are the best version of the Rachmaninoff 3rd Concerto ever made and the worst version ever made. It's really a matter of making your own mind up!" He did then go on to advise me that naturally the 1978 recording would be better sounding than the 1951, but beyond that I did need to make my own mind up. Within a year I had both of them, but it's a valid point about all reviews and opinions expressed, one man's meat and all that.


----------



## Haydn man

Got this in the eighties when it came out and still as good today


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Pat Fairlea said:


> I'm starting the day with Jorge Bolet playing Debussy Preludes. He's not the best known of Debussy interpreters, probably better known for his Liszt recordings, but interesting in the rather measured way that he takes some pieces.
> 
> Incidentally, anyone know for sure how Bolet pronounced his forename? The obvious form would be 'Hor-gay', but I have a dim memory of a radio interview many years ago in which he was introduced as 'Zhorzh', like the French 'Georges'.
> 
> Bit of a random question, but it's early and I haven't had my morning coffee yet!


It was pronounced George. Quite simple, I heard him on the radio settle this point once and for all!! I think he was a wonderful player of Debussy and wish that he'd recorded all the preludes, and a good deal more besides....


----------



## ShropshireMoose

View attachment 90511


Chopin: Four Impromptus/Barcarolle, Op.60/Waltzes 15-19 Claudio Arrau

An LP I bought thirty-odd years ago, Arrau takes a considered approach to the Impromptus, which sometimes works (the Fantaisie-Impromptu is very anjoyable), and sometimes doesn't (No.1, Op.29 is rather stiff and staid by comparison with Cortot and Rubinstein), but there's always more than one road to Rome, eh? The Barcarolle is good, and his gentle, caressing way with the five rarely played posthumous waltzes is very winning, never heard them played better.


----------



## grasprelease

jim prideaux said:


> Beethoven-3rd Piano Concerto performed by Aimard,Harnoncourt and the COE.......
> 
> personally taken aback by just how impressive these interpretations and recordings are I notice with dismay that when I looked online at reviews there seems to be little consistency or agreement!


I had this exact experience, and also with other moments of Harnoncourt's Beethoven, and with so many other things besides. In so many cases, "experience" does not teach me to trust the experienced. Pianophiles in particular tickle my funny-bone: they are implacable! It starts to seem like having a position and sticking to it. But I tend to appreciate a respite from consensus.
Cf. John F. Kennedy's question of advisors on Vietnam, before escalation: "Did you guys visit the same country?"

This week's project:









*LISZT - THE COLLECTION* (DG)

A grab-bag, we'll see about the quality control. This was a gift and I am finally getting around to listening through it.


----------



## deprofundis

Well today was disapointing but someone save the day, i could ain't order the* Adémar de Chabannes* anywhere so i went online found a place were they have it, only one place on the entire web or i might be wrong.The only problem is i never order online stuff, yes i know im dinosaure, but i ask politely a friend to order it for me, the cd is comming my way eventually this is awesome, im thrill.

To celebrated im lisening to *Jacobus Vaet sacred works a box-set on brilliant*, cd1, great box-set very nicely done, good vocal perfomance good price.Good night folks december seem interresting all ready whit cd comming my way, glory!


----------



## tdc

Prokofiev - Piano Sonata No. 5 in C major










Sandor studied under Bartok and played the world premiere of Bartok's Piano Concerto No. 3 in January 1946. He worked for the United States Intelligence and Special Services from 1942-1944.

I've been really enjoying listening to Prokofiev's Piano Sonata cycle on this recording.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninoff, Piano Concerto No. 3*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Before turning in for the night, the first segment of JS Bach's St. Matthew Passion "Anointing in Bethany" performed by Karl Richter & the Münchner Bach Orchestra & Choir with Irngard Seefried, Hertha Töpper, Ernst Haefliger, Kieth Engen, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau and Max Proebstl.

Karl Richter and the assembled forces perform remarkably and really make the music shine. Whilst I can appreciate the HIP of the Dunedin Consort and the monumental interpretation of Otto Klemperer, Karl Richter is by far my favourite interpreter in JS Bach's Choral Works. 

My introduction to Richter was a highlights disc of his later digital recording. As rewarding as that disc really was, I do prefer this 1958 recording. Better than most, Richter gets to the core of the work. It simply feels right.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## TSWO

I'm listening too much of Faure's op.7, and especially no.1 Apres un Reve... Didn't know about it till I accompanied a soprano singing it, and now I'm listening to ALL kinds of transcriptions of it!


----------



## pmsummer

SIXXES
_Music from the Acoustic Neighbourhood_
*John Cage, Richard Cornell, Lee Santana, Martha Bishop, Christian Wolff*
Lee Santana - archlute
Hille Perl - viol

_Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven's piano concertos, performed by Pollini, Jochum (or Bohm, depending on which concerto), and the Vienna Philharmonic, are all well-played and enjoyable. The one that most approaches the level of stellar is No. 5 "Emperor."

The Triple Concerto with Anne-Sophie Mutter, Yo-Yo Ma, Mark Zeltser, Herbert von Karajan, and the Berlin Philharmonic, was also good, though my preference for this is the Ma/Perlman/Barenboim/Berlin Philharmonic collaboration.


----------



## Janspe

Tonight's programme: Kurt Masur conducting the New York Philharmonic, in the following two recordings...

Beethoven's violin concerto, with Anne-Sophie Mutter as soloist:









And then, Brahms' first symphony:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Often I feel that the bigger name composers have an unfair advantage in that their works are available performed by any number of top performers and ensembles, recorded and engineered to sund the absolute best. Thus I quite like this disc which collects piano concertos and similar works by Mozart and peers of Mozart, including Salieri, Clementi, Field, etc... beautifully performed/recorded by Andreas Staier and company on period instruments. Obviously, considering the award earned by this recording, I'm not alone in enjoying this collection.

Currently I'm listening to Salieri's Concerto in C Major. Not bad... not Mozart... but who is?


----------



## pmsummer

EL CANCIONERO DE LA COLOMBINA
_1451-1506_
*Hespèrion XX*
Jordi Savall - director

_Astrée_


----------



## senza sordino

This took a few days
Delius Grigg Fair, In a summer garden, Walk to the Paradise Garden, North Country Sketches, Florida Suite, Two Aquarelles, On hearing the first cuckoo in spring, Summer Night on the river, Dance Rhapsody no 1&2
View attachment 90518


Moeran violin concerto, delius Legend, Holst A Song of the night, Elgar Chanson de matin, nuit and salut D'amour, RVW Lark Ascending, what a lovely disk
View attachment 90519


Britten Sinfonia da Requiem, four sea interludes, passacaglia, an American overture
View attachment 90520


RVW symphonies 3&7
View attachment 90521


Walton Symphony no 1, violin concerto (Heifetz), viola concerto (Bashmet), cello concerto (Piatigorsky), Sinfonia concertante (Stott)
View attachment 90522


----------



## Richard8655

pmsummer said:


> EL CANCIONERO DE LA COLOMBINA
> _1451-1506_
> *Hespèrion XX*
> Jordi Savall - director
> 
> _Astrée_


Love Jordi Savall. This sounds excellent and have to get a copy. Excellent recommendation.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Janspe

After listening to Beethoven and Brahms earlier I decided to explore Kaija Saariaho's music further - and I came to the conclusion that time was finally right for this:









Conducted by Kent Nagano, this piece totally won me over. What a _fantastic_ opera! I seriously can't wait to listen to it again - I think there's a DVD production available, that might be fun. Whoever said opera is dead was _dead wrong._ I've been enjoying Saariaho's work more and more recently, but this piece is an instant favourite. Enthusiastically recommended!


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Some more...


----------



## Rhinotop

senza sordino said:


> This took a few days
> Delius Grigg Fair, In a summer garden, Walk to the Paradise Garden, North Country Sketches, Florida Suite, Two Aquarelles, On hearing the first cuckoo in spring, Summer Night on the river, Dance Rhapsody no 1&2
> View attachment 90518
> 
> 
> Moeran violin concerto, delius Legend, Holst A Song of the night, Elgar Chanson de matin, nuit and salut D'amour, RVW Lark Ascending, what a lovely disk
> View attachment 90519
> 
> 
> Britten Sinfonia da Requiem, four sea interludes, passacaglia, an American overture
> View attachment 90520
> 
> 
> RVW symphonies 3&7
> View attachment 90521
> 
> 
> Walton Symphony no 1, violin concerto (Heifetz), viola concerto (Bashmet), cello concerto (Piatigorsky), Sinfonia concertante (Stott)
> View attachment 90522


A great English mixture!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Symphonies; 28-29-31-32

Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> *J.S. Bach* from *Murray Perahia* for me too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *English Suites Nos. 1, 3, 6 (Sony)*
> 
> Pugg (or others), what do you think of Perahia's new recording of the French Suites??? Given how much I've enjoyed Perahia's recordings of Bach's music, I bet it's excellent.


I've just listed in another thread, mind blowing, absolute perfect played as well as recorded.


----------



## Pugg

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 90510
> 
> Got this in the eighties when it came out and still as good today


Absolutely right that wonderful, one of the best .


----------



## Pugg

​
*Holbrooke:*

Violin Concerto 'The Grasshopper' (Violin Sonata No. 2), Op. 59
Judith Ingolfsson (violin)

The Raven, Poem No. 1 for Orchestra, Op. 25
Auld Lang Syne - Variations for Full Orchestra Op. 60

Brandenburgisches Staatsorchester Frankfurt, Howard Griffiths


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler : Symphony no 2*

_Marilyn Horne / Carol Neblett_

C.S.O Claudio Abbado


----------



## Pugg

​
*Adam - Le Toréador *
Sumi Jo, Aler, Trempont.
Richard Bonynge conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel: Messiah*

Joan Sutherland (soprano), Grace Bumbry (alto), Kenneth McKellar (tenor) & David Ward (bass)

London Symphony Chorus & London Symphony Orchestra
Sir Adrian Boult conducting.


----------



## Guest

Haydn Schöpfungmesse


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony no 5
B.P . Claudio Abbado.


----------



## Guest

Ockeghem


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi: Complete Oboe Concertos*

Disc 3
Pier Luigi Fabretti (oboe)

L'Arte dell'Arco, Federico Guglielmo


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet:* various works.

Truls Mørk (cello)

Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Guest

Mozart 23 Brendel Marriner


----------



## jailhouse

beethoven symphony #6 (Abbado)

how can anyone not like this symphony


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Gabriela Frank, Hilos*

Nashville's ALIAS Chamber Ensemble commissioned this and performs it. It's well done as far as the performance. Personally, it's one of those pieces that is well written and all that, but I wonder why I'm listening to it.


----------



## Vasks

*Smetana - Overture to "The Secret" (Stankovsky/Marco Polo)
Tchaikovsky - Orchestral Suite #3 (Sanderling/Naxos)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven:*

Violin Sonata No. 9 in A major, Op. 47 'Kreutzer'
Violin Sonata No. 5 in F major, Op. 24 'Spring'

Itzhak Perlman (violin), Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)


----------



## deprofundis

Traverso simply woaw what an ockeghem this most be , im jealous obviously hehe have a nice day take care


----------



## Guest

Beethoven

1 Overture " Leonore No. 3 " 
3 - 2 Symphony No. 1 
3 - 3 Piano Concerto No. 4


----------



## deprofundis

*At the sign of the crumhorn *on naxos , music of _flemish song's and dance _, from the great susato music book, the ensemble is convivium musicum gothenburgense leed by Sven berger and Andreas edlund, have a nice day folks.


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach, J S: Christmas Oratorio, BWV248
*
Gundula Janowitz (soprano), Christa Ludwig (mezzo), Fritz Wunderlich (tenor), Franz Crass (bass)

Münchener Bach-Chor & Münchener Bach-Orchester, Karl Richter.


----------



## JACE

Rösel's Brahms again, both last night and this morning:









Discs 2 & 3


----------



## shadowdancer

Charles-Camille Saint-Saëns
Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 22
Arthur Rubinstein, Piano
Alfred Wallenstein: Symphony of the Air
Rec 1958


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1993. A must for Arnold fans. These adept readings are given demonstration sound. :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 9 (Amadeus Quartet)

This version is astounding! Please check it out if you like string quartets to any degree.

Beethoven: Piano Works (from Complete Beethoven Edition)

I listened to Disc 8 first, and the one that caught my ears the most was the sonata for four hands, Op. 6, performed by Jorg Demus and Norman Shetler). I also liked the third of the three Op. 45 marches.

Liszt: Transcendental by Daniil Trifonov

I checked out this recording based on the hype from this forum. The whole of the set was enjoyable to me. The best parts were the Paganini etudes (3-6 in particular) and Nos. 1, 2, and 4 of the transcendental etudes. That seems to be in line with the popular choices on Amazon's MP3 album.


----------



## Guest

Strauss and Boskovsky


----------



## Vaneyes

ShropshireMoose said:


> When I first started buying records regularly after starting work in 1980, I used to go to a lovely shop called Vincent's Classical Records in Birmingham. Most of the records were on shelves behind the counter, and you asked for what you wanted. The staff were all extremely knowledgeable and it was a delight to go there and chat about records and music on a Thursday (pay day for us!!) One day I'd gone in to purchase a recording of Rachmaninoff's 3rd Piano concerto and I'd decided that I wanted one by Vladimir Horowitz. There were two then available, the 1951 with Fritz Reiner and the 1978 with Eugene Ormandy. I'd started buying the Gramophone in late 1980, but having missed the reviews for both of these recordings, I asked the main chap in the shop if he'd seen the reviews and could advise me on the basis of them which one would be best to buy. *"Mr. Rowland," he said (even though I was only 16 that was the way they spoke to you, how times have changed!!), *"if you read enough reviews you'll find that either of these recordings are the best version of the Rachmaninoff 3rd Concerto ever made and the worst version ever made. It's really a matter of making your own mind up!" He did then go on to advise me that naturally the 1978 recording would be better sounding than the 1951, but beyond that I did need to make my own mind up. Within a year I had both of them, but it's a valid point about all reviews and opinions expressed, one man's meat and all that.


Fortunate, you. I usually got Young Man or Kid. And occasionally, a grunt with nothing following.


----------



## Bettina

bharbeke said:


> Liszt: Transcendental by Daniil Trifonov
> 
> I checked out this recording based on the hype from this forum. The whole of the set was enjoyable to me. The best parts were the Paganini etudes (3-6 in particular) and Nos. 1, 2, and 4 of the transcendental etudes. That seems to be in line with the popular choices on Amazon's MP3 album.


Yeah, I've been hearing a lot of good things about Trifonov's recording of the transcendentals. I've put it on my Christmas list. Now I just have to cross my fingers and hope that Santa (or a friend/family member of mine) decides to deliver it!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1984. A rewarding example of Arnold's formidable chamber.


----------



## JACE

*Bartok: Piano Concertos Nos. 1-3 / Anda, Fricsay, RSO Berlin (DG)*

Powerful stuff.


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> *Bartok: Piano Concertos Nos. 1-3 / Anda, Fricsay, RSO Berlin (DG)*
> 
> Powerful stuff.


And belongs in everyone's collection.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2007, 2002.


----------



## elgar's ghost

More Ervin Schulhoff and Kurt Weill tonight.

The first of the two stage works featured on the Kurt Weill disc is something of an anomaly from his German years in terms of musical style. Geographically transposed from the rural Japan of the original drama to the Alps of Bertolt Brecht's adaptation, _Der Jasager_ is a story about a small party of students on a hazardous expedition who are suddenly at risk due to an illness picked up by a boy who has tagged along with them. It is decided that the boy (who is on a mission to get medication for his ailing mother) has to be sacrificed or else the whole journey will be jeopardised. The boy agrees, but it is decreed by the leader of the party that the students must collectively throw the boy over the edge so no one person feels any more guilt than the next.

Although composed at a time when Weill's 'decadent Berlin' style was at its zenith and Brecht's political stance was veering ever more towards the hard left, the grim nature of the story (which was centred around a religious pilgrimage in the original Japanese tale) and the chilly remoteness of the Alpine location sees the music take on an appropriately - if atypically for Weill - austere neoclassicism more associated with Weil's near-contemporary, Paul Hindemith, who composed similarly stark music for the 1921 mountaineering documentary film _Im Kampf mit dem Berge - In Sturm und Eis (1921)_ featuring the Austrian skiing instructor Hannes Schneider.

Schulhoff - Symphony no.1 (1925), Symphony no.2 (1932) and Symphony no.3 (1935):










Kurt Weill - _Der Jasager (The Yes-Sayer)_ 'school' opera in two acts [Libretto: B. Brecht after the Japanese drama _Taniko]_ (1930) and _Down in the Valley_ 'folk' opera in one act [Libretto: A. Sundgaard] (1945 - rev. by 1948):


----------



## JACE

*Arthur Rubinstein Plays Brahms (Sony/RCA)*
Disc 7:
- Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101 - with Szeryng & Fournier
- Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34 - with the Guarneri String Quartet


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## ShropshireMoose

J.S.Bach: Concerto for Two Violins in D Minor
Vivaldi: Concerto Grosso in A Minor, Op.3 No.8 David and Igor Oistrakh/Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra/Franz Konwitschny
Tartini: Trio in F for two Violins and Harpsichord
J.S.Bach: Sonata in C for two Violins and Harpsichord David and Igor Oistrakh/Hans Pischner

Malcolm Arnold: A Sussex Overture/Beckus the Dandipratt/The Smoke/The Fair Field/Commonwealth Christmas Overture London Philharmonic Orchestra/Malcolm Arnold

A really lovely LP of Baroque works for two violins that I found recently for the princely sum of 50 pence in a charity shop, the playing is superb, and the record plays without a scratch on it, a small amount of money *very* well spent!!
The Arnold Overtures CD makes a good pendant to the superb Conifer box of Arnold's works that I raved about earlier this year. It only duplicates "Beckus the Dandipratt" from that set, and apart from "The Fair Field" which is on the BBC Radio Classics set of Arnold broadcasts, none of these pieces has another recording, as far as I know. They are all very listenable, as is invariably the case with Arnold, I loved particularly the Christmas overture, immense variety of mood and inducing a real glow of happiness and good will, just as it should! The recording dates from 1991 and is superb. This CD doesn't seem to be anywhere near as well known as it ought to be, you can get second hand copies quite cheaply on amazon. Highly recommended.


----------



## Rhinotop

Raff: Symphony No. 1 in D major, Op. 96 'An das Vaterland'

Hans Stadlmair, Bamberger Symphoniker

This fabulous composer deserves to be heard more.


----------



## millionrainbows

I finally got this CD. I used to have the vinyl. It's the best version ever of Schoenberg's piano music. The recording is clear and good, and the playing is…well, it's beyond great. Jacobs plays with such precision and musical intelligence. It's as if he is orchestrating the music on piano. Highly recommended.


----------



## Guest

Schumann CD1 
Mein Herz ist im Hochland.

13. Hochländers Abschied
Author(s): Wilhelm Gerhard, Robert Burns

Mein Herz ist im Hochland,
Mein Herz ist nicht hier;
Mein Herz ist im Hochland
Im Waldes Revier;

Dort jagt es den Hirsch
Und verfolget das Reh;
Mein Herz ist im Hochland,
Wohin ich auch geh!

Leb' wohl, mein Hochland,
Mein heimischer Ort!
Die Wiege der Freiheit,
Des Mutes ist dort.

Wohin ich auch wandre,
Wo immer ich bin:
Auf die Berg', auf die Berge
Zieht es mich hin.

Lebt wohl, ihr Berge,
Bedecket mit Schnee!
Lebt wohl, ihr Täler,
Voll Blumen und Klee!

Lebt wohl, ihr Wälder,
Bemoostes Gestein,
Ihr stürzenden Bächlein
Im farbigen Schein!


----------



## starthrower

Takemitsu's beautiful work for viola & orchestra.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mahler : Symphony no 2*
> 
> _Marilyn Horne / Carol Neblett_
> 
> C.S.O Claudio Abbado


That sounds like a good one, Marilyn Horne. I have a Mahler #2 with Beverly Sills coming in the mail.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> ​*Bach, J S: Christmas Oratorio, BWV248
> *
> Gundula Janowitz (soprano), Christa Ludwig (mezzo), Fritz Wunderlich (tenor), Franz Crass (bass)
> 
> Münchener Bach-Chor & Münchener Bach-Orchester, Karl Richter.


I have not heard this one, Bach Christmas Oratorio, and it would be quite nice with Janowitz I am sure. Another for me to scope out for possible purchase.


----------



## Barbebleu

Traverso said:


> Schumann CD1
> Mein Herz ist im Hochland.
> 
> 13. Hochländers Abschied
> Author(s): Wilhelm Gerhard, Robert Burns
> 
> Mein Herz ist im Hochland,
> Mein Herz ist nicht hier;
> Mein Herz ist im Hochland
> Im Waldes Revier;
> 
> Dort jagt es den Hirsch
> Und verfolget das Reh;
> Mein Herz ist im Hochland,
> Wohin ich auch geh!
> 
> Leb' wohl, mein Hochland,
> Mein heimischer Ort!
> Die Wiege der Freiheit,
> Des Mutes ist dort.
> 
> Wohin ich auch wandre,
> Wo immer ich bin:
> Auf die Berg', auf die Berge
> Zieht es mich hin.
> 
> Lebt wohl, ihr Berge,
> Bedecket mit Schnee!
> Lebt wohl, ihr Täler,
> Voll Blumen und Klee!
> 
> Lebt wohl, ihr Wälder,
> Bemoostes Gestein,
> Ihr stürzenden Bächlein
> Im farbigen Schein!


That's a great box. Two outstanding artists and an outstanding composer. What's not to like.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Traverso said:


> Schumann CD1
> Mein Herz ist im Hochland.
> 
> 13. Hochländers Abschied
> Author(s): Wilhelm Gerhard, Robert Burns
> 
> Mein Herz ist im Hochland,
> Mein Herz ist nicht hier;
> Mein Herz ist im Hochland
> Im Waldes Revier;
> 
> Dort jagt es den Hirsch
> Und verfolget das Reh;
> Mein Herz ist im Hochland,
> Wohin ich auch geh!....
> 
> .....


Wow, man, thank you! I love that poem, and I have been wondering whether a German translation of it exists at all. Replace "Hochland" with "Bayern" (which is partly also a highland of course), and it will be my personal anthem  And it is performed by my favorite singer - that is another "wow!" Wonderful, simply wonderful!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## hpowders

Brahms String Sextets
Raphael Ensemble

The best performances this listener has ever heard of these two great Brahms works.


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> Wow, man, thank you! I love that poem, and I have been wondering whether a German translation of it exists at all. Replace "Hochland" with "Bayern" (which is partly also a highland of course), and it will be my personal anthem  And it is performed by my favorite singer - that is another "wow!" Wonderful, simply wonderful!


Robert Burns, 1759-1796
My heart's in the Highlands,
My heart is not here
My heart's in the Highlands
A-chasing the deer,
A-chasing the wild deer
And following the roe-
My heart's in the Highlands,
Wherever I go.

Farewell to the Highlands,
Farewell to the North,
The birth-place of valor,
The country of worth!
Wherever I wander,
Wherever I rove,
The hills of the Highlands
For ever I love.

Farewell to the mountains
High-covered with snow,
Farewell to the straths
And green valleys below,
Farewell to the forests
And wild hanging woods,
Farewell to the torrents
And loud-pouring floods!

My heart's in the Highlands,
My heart is not here
My heart's in the Highlands
A-chasing the deer,
A-chasing the wild deer
And following the roe-
My heart's in the Highlands,
Wherever I go.

Tr. Ferdinand Freiligrath, 1835
l. Mein Herz ist im Hochland,
Mein Herz ist nicht hier,
Mein Herz ist im Hochland,
Im waldgen Revier!
Da jag ich das Rotwild,
Da folg ich dem Reh,
Mein Herz ist im Hochland,
Wo immer ich geh.

2. Mein Norden, mein Hochland,
Leb wohl, ich muß ziehn,
Du Wiege von allem,
Was stark und was kühn.
Doch wo ich auch wandre
Und wo ich auch bin,
Nach den Hügeln des Hochlands
Steht allzeit mein Sinn.

3. Lebt wohl, ihr Gebirge
Mit Häuptern voll Schnee,
Ihr Schluchten, ihr Täler,
Du schäumender See,
Ihr Wälder, ihr Klippen,
So grau und bemoost,
Ihr Ströme, die zornig
Durch Felsen ihr tost!

4. Mein Herz ist im Hochland,
Mein Herz ist nicht hier,
Mein Herz ist im Hochland,
Im waldgen Revier!
Da jag ich das Rotwild,
Da folg ich dem Reh,
Mein Herz ist im Hochland,
Wo immer ich geh

I am glad you liked it.:tiphat:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ I like all three versions, the English and both German ones, thanks again :tiphat:

My signature contains a part of another mountain-related poem, by Heinrich Heine: 

Schwarze Röcke, seidne Strümpfe,
Weiße, höfliche Manschetten,
Sanfte Reden, Embrassieren -
Ach, wenn sie nur Herzen hätten!

Herzen in der Brust, und Liebe,
Warme Liebe in dem Herzen -
Ach, mich tötet ihr Gesinge
Von erlognen Liebesschmerzen.

Auf die Berge will ich steigen,
Wo die frommen Hütten stehen,
Wo die Brust sich frei erschließet,
Und die freien Lüfte wehen.

Auf die Berge will ich steigen,
Wo die dunkeln Tannen ragen,
Bäche rauschen, Vögel singen,
Und die stolzen Wolken jagen.

Lebet wohl, ihr glatten Säle!
Glatte Herren, glatte Frauen!
Auf die Berge will ich steigen,
Lachend auf euch niederschauen. 

But as far as I know, nobody has ever set it to music.


----------



## KenOC

Ahmed Adnan Saygun, Cello Concerto Op. 74. A very interesting piece from 1987 in an unusual style. Saygun, a Turkish composer, was 80 when he wrote this.


----------



## hpowders

Brahms String Sextets

Hausmusik London

HIP Romantic.

HIP doesn't work for me in Brahms like it does in baroque and classical periods, despite the presence of a crack sextet led by Monica Huggett.

The intonation always seems to be annoyingly off a bit in these performances.

The Raphael Ensemble has the golden burnished tones and dead on intonation to make the most of these Brahms' masterpieces.


----------



## Rhinotop

hpowders said:


> View attachment 90552
> 
> 
> Brahms String Sextets
> Raphael Ensemble
> 
> The best performances this listener has ever heard of these two great Brahms works.


These sextets are awesome, specially the No. 2 for me.


----------



## George O

Benjamin Britten (1913-1976): Symphony for Cello and Orchestra, op 68

Joseph Haydn (1732-1809): Concerto in C for Cello and Orchestra
(Cadenzas by Benjamin Britten)

Mstislav Rostropovich, cello
English Chamber Orchestra / Benjamin Britten

on London (NYC; record made in England), from 1964

5 stars


----------



## KenOC

George O said:


> Benjamin Britten (1913-1976): Symphony for Cello and Orchestra, op 68
> 
> Joseph Haydn (1732-1809): Concerto in C for Cello and Orchestra
> (Cadenzas by Benjamin Britten)
> 
> Mstislav Rostropovich, cello
> English Chamber Orchestra / Benjamin Britten
> 
> on London (NYC; record made in England), from 1964
> 
> 5 stars


I had that same LP. The Britten Cello Symphony is a major work of great merit, though it takes some getting used to!


----------



## George O

millionrainbows said:


> I finally got this CD. I used to have the vinyl. It's the best version ever of Schoenberg's piano music. The recording is clear and good, and the playing is…well, it's beyond great. Jacobs plays with such precision and musical intelligence. It's as if he is orchestrating the music on piano. Highly recommended.


Paul Jacobs was a treasure. 1930-1983, RIP.


----------



## George O

KenOC said:


> I had that same LP. The Britten Cello Symphony is a major work of great merit, though it takes some getting used to!


I saw it performed by the Chicago Symphony Orchestra in 2002, with Rostropovich conducting instead of playing. He took questions from the audience afterwards.

http://articles.chicagotribune.com/2002-05-01/features/0205010174_1_russian-composer-peter-pears-shostakovich


----------



## SixFootScowl

This one is really hard to beat:


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Louis Couperin played by Hogwood, on a 17th century Johannes Couchet harpsichord.


----------



## opus55

Handel: Hercules
_von Otter|Saks|Croft|Dawson|Daniels
Les Musiciens du Louvre|Minkowski_










Recorded live at Theatre de Poissy, 4/2000


----------



## lextune

millionrainbows said:


> I finally got this CD. I used to have the vinyl. It's the best version ever of Schoenberg's piano music. The recording is clear and good, and the playing is…well, it's beyond great. Jacobs plays with such precision and musical intelligence. It's as if he is orchestrating the music on piano. Highly recommended.


Jacobs was also an excellent Debussy player. He recorded all the major works, including a then, quite rare, version of the Etudes.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas.*
OP.109-OP.110-OP.111
Daniel Barenboim


----------



## tortkis

*Pauline Oliveros* (May 30, 1932 - November 24, 2016)

Deep Listening - Pauline Oliveros, Stuart Dempster & Panaiotis (New Albion Records)


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Strauss and Boskovsky


My godfather has all those discs, very fanatic Boskovsky fan.


----------



## Casebearer




----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss* : Four Last Songs + orchestral songs. 
_Renée Fleming / Christoph Eschenbach_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler: Symphony 4*
Frederica von Stade / W.P. Claudio Abbado.


----------



## bharbeke

Some more from the complete Beethoven set that I liked (apologies if some are repeats):

Romance Cantabile for Piano, Flute and Bassoon Hess 13 (Pascal Gallois)
Piano Concerto in E-flat "No. 0" WoO 4 (Eva Ander, Peter Gulke, Kammerorchester der Stattskapelle)
The 2nd of Six Bagatelles, Op. 126 (Anatol Ugorski)
Bagatelle in A minor "Fur Elise" WoO 59 (Anatol Ugorski)
Fugue in C Hess 64 (Gianluca Cascioli)
Rondo a Capriccio in G "Rage Over a Lost Penny" Op. 129 (Gianluca Cascioli)
6 Minuets WoO 10 (Mikhail Pletnev)


----------



## Pugg

​*Scarlatti, A */ Concerto Grosso.
I Musici.


----------



## Pugg

​*Wagner: Tannhäuser*
Paris version

René Kollo (Tannhauser), Helga Dernesch (Elisabeth), Christa Ludwig (Venus), Victor Braun (Wolfram), Manfred Jungwirth (Biterolf), Hans Sotin (Hermann), Kurt Equiluz (Heinrich), Norman Bailey (Reinmar)

Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## Barbebleu

Pugg said:


> ​*Wagner: Tannhäuser*
> Paris version
> 
> René Kollo (Tannhauser), Helga Dernesch (Elisabeth), Christa Ludwig (Venus), Victor Braun (Wolfram), Manfred Jungwirth (Biterolf), Hans Sotin (Hermann), Kurt Equiluz (Heinrich), Norman Bailey (Reinmar)
> 
> Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti.


My first Tannhauser and still a favourite.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to French Chanson on naxos, this is what you will get french chansons here, im lisening to the cd because it featured big name of the genra including *Jacques Arcadelt,* a classical composer i just order recently his sacred works thus said.

This cd is from the scholar of London ensemble, it's a naxos and one of the best, proof naxos are a serrious label.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Barbebleu said:


> My first Tannhauser and still a favourite.


Same here......


----------



## ShropshireMoose

J.S. Bach: Well Tempered Clavier Book One Wanda Landowska

There's something very civilised, and extremely satisfying about sitting down to the morning cup of coffee and listening to Landowska play Bach.


----------



## jim prideaux

Peter Donohoe, Howard Griffiths and the Northern Sinfonia performing Finzi's Ecologue and Grand Fantasia and Toccata


----------



## Pugg

​
*Sibelius: Swanwhite *- Complete incidental Music
Orchestral Works, Vol. 5

The Countess's Portrait (Grevinnans konterfej)

Riho Eklundh (narrator)

Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, Leif Segerstam


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> My godfather has all those discs, very fanatic Boskovsky fan.


I love his Mozart as well.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Alfred Brendel with Marriner perf. Mozart's PC #24
Beaux Arts Trio perf. Haydn's Piano Trio H.XV 39
Lorin Maazel/Vienna Philharmonic perf. Tchaikovsky's Symphony 4


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Violin Concerto in D Major, Op.61; 
*Mozart*: Violin : Concerto No.4 _Herman Krebbers_


----------



## Guest

Bizet Carmen A lovely opera and a great recording


----------



## shadowdancer

Johan Julius Christian Sibelius
Symphony No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 82
Sergiu Celibidache & Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Rec 1971 (Live)


----------



## Guest

shadowdancer said:


> Johan Julius Christian Sibelius
> Symphony No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 82
> Sergiu Celibidache & Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
> Rec 1971 (Live)


Strange that the conductor seems to be more important on this cover than the composer. Modern times.


----------



## Andolink

*W. A. Mozart*: _Piano Trio in B-flat major, K. 502_
Linda Nicholson, fortepiano
Monica Huggett, violin
Timothy Mason, cello


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Pugg said:


> *Beethoven*: Violin Concerto in D Major, Op.61;
> *Mozart*: Violin : Concerto No.4 _Herman Krebbers_


Hi Pugg. Does the photo show some of the records you own, or is it a poster copy? I see the Brahms First with Van Beinum and Krebbers' performance of the Brahms Violin Concerto. I own these two lps. Both are absolutely superb interpretations.


----------



## Pugg

Haydn67 said:


> Hi Pugg. Does the photo show some of the records you own, or is it a poster copy? I see the Brahms First with Van Beinum and Krebbers' performance of the Brahms Violin Concerto. I own these two lps. Both are absolutely superb interpretations.


I own the box, I am a box collector like the Mercury boxes / Bernstein ( twice), it' s much cheaper then collecting all those records separate.
Pictures are from the internet though.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel*: Gaspard de a la Nuít 
*Prokofiev*: piamo sonata 
Ivo Pogorelich.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Rannou playing Couperin: breathtakingly beautiful.


----------



## Vasks

*Parrott - Fanfare Overture (Penny/Marco Polo)
Roberts - Elegy for Two Pianos (Posner & Garvelmann/Olympia)
Leighton - Symphony #1 (Brabbins/Chandos)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Humoreske / Sonata
Angela Hewitt.


----------



## Atrahasis




----------



## starthrower

Dark, ambient, percussive piece for muted piano, organ, harpsichord. Never heard anything quite like this from Takemitsu. It's better experienced on the Decca November Steps CD re-issue on a good audio system.


----------



## bharbeke

Orff: Carmina Burana (Eugen Jochum, Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin, Orchester der Deutschen Oper Berlin)

This recording is merely good. The beginning two tracks and the finale had a lot of power and excitement, but the other pieces did not do too much to distinguish themselves. Somewhere in the middle, there was a moment when the soloist sounded way too much like Miss Piggy. My preferred version to date is the one with Ormandy, the Philadelphia Orchestra, and the Rutgers University Choir.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Pugg said:


> I own the box, I am a box collector like the Mercury boxes / Bernstein ( twice), it' s much cheaper then collecting all those records separate.
> Pictures are from the internet though.


Yes, I have my share of box sets as well---both lp and cd. It IS nice saving money with them. Sometimes, an entire box set of a composer's symphonies can be purchased for no more or very little more than the cost for one of his symphonies on a single lp. For me, at least, this has been truer when dealing with lps (which I still prefer) as opposed to cds.


----------



## Andolink

*Arcangelo Corelli*: _Concerti Grossi, Op. VI_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Le Siège de Corinthe*

_Beverly Sills, Shirley Verrett, Justino Diaz, Harry Theyard,_ 
The London Symphony Orchestra & The Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Thomas Schippers ‎


----------



## starthrower

bharbeke said:


> Orff: Carmina Burana (Eugen Jochum, Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin, Orchester der Deutschen Oper Berlin)
> 
> This recording is merely good. The beginning two tracks and the finale had a lot of power and excitement, but the other pieces did not do too much to distinguish themselves. Somewhere in the middle, there was a moment when the soloist sounded way too much like Miss Piggy. My preferred version to date is the one with Ormandy, the Philadelphia Orchestra, and the Rutgers University Choir.


Almost bought the Jochum, but decided to go with the Levine/CSO CD. Waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## JACE

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Ravel*: Gaspard de a la Nuít
> *Prokofiev*: piamo sonata
> Ivo Pogorelich.


That _Gaspard_ is something special.


----------



## JACE

lextune said:


> Jacobs was also an excellent Debussy player. He recorded all the major works, including a then, quite rare, version of the Etudes.


Yes! Jacobs' Debussy is superb.

I've been told elsewhere that Jacobs' Debussy "isn't idiomatic."

If that's the case (and I don't know if it is or not), I don't care. The music sounds great to me.


----------



## Blancrocher

Rachmaninov: Symphony 2 (Rozhdestvensky); Brahms: Piano Music (Lupu), String Sextets (Raphael Ensemble)


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Blancrocher

JACE said:


> I've been told elsewhere that Jacobs' Debussy "isn't idiomatic."


People always say that when a pianist plays too well.


----------



## starthrower

Takemitsu has a way of delivering very dissonant music with grace and beauty. It's like a stroll through an enchanted botanical garden at dusk.


----------



## George O

Guillaume Lekeu (1870-1894): Adagio

Jan Blockx (1851-1912): 5 Vlaamse Dansen

Auguste de Boeck (1865-1937): Dahomeesche rapsodie

Peter Benoit (1834-1901): In de velden (Lied voor hobo en strijkkwintet)

Lodewijk Mortelmans (1866-1952): In Memoriam

Andre-Modeste Gretry (1741-1813): Overture "L'épreuve Villageoise"

Dirk Boiy, oboe
De Philharmonie van Vlaanderen / Francois Huybrechts

on De Philharmonie van Vlaanderen (Belgium; pressed in Switzerland), from 1983


----------



## George O

George Antheil (1900-1959)

Ballet Mécanique (1925)
A Jazz Symphony (1925)
Violinsonate Nr. 1 (Finale) (1923)
Violinsonate Nr. 2 (1923)

Niederländisches Bläser-Ensemble / Reinbert de Leeuw
Vera Beths, violin
Reinbert de Leeuw, piano

on Telefunken (Western Germany), from 1977
recorded live at the Holland Festival 1976

5 stars (if you like avant-garde)


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Piano Trios No. 1 & 2
Jerusalem Trio

One of my most cherished CDs.

Impassioned performances of these two great chamber works.


----------



## Guest

Bach Weihnachts Oratorium I like this recording very much.


----------



## deprofundis

greating ladie and gentlemens today is a big day for polyphony, I bought an enigmatic title, 2 composer match togheter for a specific reason hmm? sont you think hmm? did you guys heard the Gesualdo and Victoria secret hmm?

Than you have it , one of the finest italian whit one of the finest spaniard, this day is a great day for me, Gesualdo is his responsoria (glad to here this) and there is Miserere(oh.. yeah), than my boy you get Victoria lamentations for holy saturday.

Ok the store goes i whent to a record score and it has this record the price is not well tag i ask myself jeez 9.99 $ is this a hoax, the label is archiv produktions , than i go to pay for the cd , suprise suprise sir it's 19.99$ i said heck it's december, the best way spending money for now is trought sacrifices, no bottle of brandy gin or wisky until holy week(jeez oh no, dear god!, but i have to, and no fancy '' fourchette'' for yah no sir , start getting use to eating and survival on ramens, so the bottom line is i wont spend a cent more, and cancel partying,im no cheap skate i want everyone to get a present, so no alcohol for a while and this while mean not until 20 of december(play dramatic unsetling drum rolls) i'm scared, no im not some weakling music more important than psychotropes and i wont mention them, if not i will slowly feed on music instead of neuro-toxine, this is way more smart,and spending time whit familly my father and sister drinks , my mother dont drink or smoke(straigh-edge) because she old school are something nothing to personnal, so i will have to drink whit them to make em happy, but i wont talk about being wasted or drunk anymore.I had a good lisen at other obscur franco-flemish of genious today woaw what hey sound folks, im a sttrong advocate of there art fort thus said vocal music.Your devoted, a bit raving mad but friendly deprofundis salute you all on TC, i swear im not a psycho-killer or an awfull man, im a caring and loving man, this is my human nature that the only good futile detail i had to point out.Sayonara everyone.Tobe followed in the next episode...


----------



## Vaneyes

*Nono* w. Gielen et al (rec.1989).


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> Rachmaninov: Symphony 2 (Rozhdestvensky); Brahms: Piano Music (Lupu), String Sextets (Raphael Ensemble)


Brilliant playlist.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

bharbeke said:


> *Orff: Carmina Burana *(Eugen Jochum, Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin, Orchester der Deutschen Oper Berlin)
> 
> This recording is merely good. The beginning two tracks and the finale had a lot of power and excitement, but the other pieces did not do too much to distinguish themselves. Somewhere in the middle, there was a moment when the soloist sounded way too much like Miss Piggy. My preferred version to date is the one with Ormandy, the Philadelphia Orchestra, and the Rutgers University Choir.


Yes, it's that time again. I'll be pulling out my RPO/Dorati (Eloquence, rec.1976) soon, for its annual spin.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

starthrower said:


>


My man's looking good there. If he'd only stuck with Fran's scrambled eggs, and left a lot of the prescription junk alone.


----------



## JACE

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 2, 4, 5 / Bruce Hungerford (Piano Classics)*
Hungerford's Beethoven is no hot-head. He's cool and precise and inclined toward stoicism. But maybe his most evident quality is a determined, confident strength. Powder keg Gary Oldman wouldn't be right for Hungerford's Beethoven. Temperament-wise, it would need to be someone more like Gary Cooper.










*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 5, 10, 19, 20 / Emil Gilels (DG)*
Gilels makes time stand still in the Fifth Sonata's _Adagio molto_ movement. Ladies and Gentlemen, this is why we listen.


----------



## JACE

Vaneyes said:


> My man's looking good there. If he'd only stuck with Fran's scrambled eggs, and left a lot of the prescription junk alone.


Vaneyes, I'm not familiar with Gould's biography. Did he get messed up on prescription meds, Elvis Presley-style?


----------



## Guest

JACE said:


> Vaneyes, I'm not familiar with Gould's biography. Did he get messed up on prescription meds, Elvis Presley-style?


And Prince and Michael Jackson and many more......

https://www.theguardian.com/music/2012/sep/20/glenn-gould-wilfully-idiotic-genius

http://vleeptronz.blogspot.nl/2011/02/glenn-pill-popper-genius-within.html


----------



## KenOC

Gould died from a stroke, which may or may not have had anything to do with the many medicines he took, evidently because he was something of a hypochondriac. I’ve seen nothing about a clinical drug dependency.


----------



## jailhouse

Just heard the 'world premiere' of that newly rediscovered Stravinsky work for Rimsky-Korsakov's funeral. It owned.

and it basically is a world premiere, everyone that was at his funeral is dead and there wasn't a recording.


----------



## bharbeke

I listened to the entire cycle of Beethoven's symphonies by Karajan and the Berlin Philharmonic. Here is how they stack up.

Amazing:

5 (the tempo is on the faster side, if that is what you are looking for)

Good, approaching amazing:

8
7
1

Good:

3 (if the first movement was its own short symphony, I would hail it as a stunning composition)
9 (a vast improvement over what I have heard so far, and I feel there could be even better recordings out there, given how much variability there is with the human voice)
2

Okay:

6
4


----------



## Guest

Leoš Janáček string quartets and violin sonata


----------



## JACE

*Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 93, 100 "Military," and 68 / Harnoncourt, Royal Concertgebouw O (Teldec)*


----------



## starthrower

KenOC said:


> Gould died from a stroke, which may or may not have had anything to do with the many medicines he took, evidently because he was something of a hypochondriac. I've seen nothing about a clinical drug dependency.


I read somewhere that he predicted his own demise at age 50. Not sure if that's factual or not? Also read that he existed on a very poor diet. Too fussy, I guess?


----------



## realdealblues

starthrower said:


> I read somewhere that he predicted his own demise at age 50. Not sure if that's factual or not? Also read that he existed on a very poor diet. Too fussy, I guess?


Towards the end of his life yes he had a very poor diet. I have also seen all the prescription drugs he was taking and it's quite staggering. He started out with anti-anxiety meds in the late 50's and just kind of snowballed from there. The combination of both as well as a history of stroke in his family all contributed to his early demise in my opinion. I've never heard that he predicted his own death at age 50 though.


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms 2nd Symphony-Abbado and the BPO.


----------



## hpowders

Brahms String Quintets
Boston Symphony Chamber Players

Great chamber music. Terrific performances.

The final movement coda of the G Major String Quintet is one of the most if not THE most thrilling in all of music and here the BSCP get it just right.

A thrilling CD!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## DavidA

KenOC said:


> Gould died from a stroke, which may or may not have had anything to do with the many medicines he took, evidently because he was something of a hypochondriac. I've seen nothing about a clinical drug dependency.


Gould was addicted to valium. He also took enough prescription meds to knock a horse over. He was a hypochondriac to the extent if he thought the person on the other end of the phone had a cold Gould would put the phone down. No question that the meds contributed to his early demise.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 2*

My latest acquisition. Davis gets a big sound out of this recording.


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Piano Quintet in F minor
Barry Douglas
Tokyo Quartet

For me, Brahms' greatest composition, given the finest performance of it I have ever heard.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## starthrower

Harrison Birtwistle/ Ensemble Modern Orchestra


----------



## George O

Niccolo Paganini (1782-1840): 24 Caprices, op 1

Itzhak Perlman, violin

on Angel (Hollywood, California), from 1972

Perlman's debut album, dedicated to Michael Rabin.

5 stars


----------



## Bettina

George O said:


> Niccolo Paganini (1782-1840): 24 Caprices, op 1
> 
> Itzhak Perlman, violin
> 
> on Angel (Hollywood, California), from 1972
> 
> Perlman's debut album, dedicated to Michael Rabin.
> 
> 5 stars


I envy your music collection! I always look forward to your Current Listening posts. Also, you seem to have a knack for choosing recordings with the most amazing cover art. :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 4*

Andrew Davis and the BBC Symphony.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas - No.8 in C Minor, Op.13 "Pathetique"/No.14 in C-sharp Minor, Op.27 No.2 "Moonlight"/Nos.19 in G Minor and 20 in G, Op.49 Nos. 1 and 2 Walter Gieseking

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique, Op.14 French National Radio Orchestra/Sir Thomas Beecham

Enjoyable Beethoven from Walter Gieseking, though the 1956 "Moonlight" on here, good as it is, is totally eclipsed by his 1953 traversal on Columbia (this one being a stereo remake), which is my favourite "Moonlight" of all time. He plays the little Op.49 sonatas with great affection and tenderness which I find most winning.
The Beecham "Fantastique" is the mono LP, this is a different performance to the stereo, which was a remake from a year or so later, and it is quite different. Funnily enough the general critical consensus now is that this mono is the better of the two, whereas at the time the critics preferred that later stereo, feeling that the orchestra now knew Beecham's interpretation better and were more responsive to it. I totally agree, it's interesting to hear the mono version, for it is quite different, but the remake does seem to hang together better as a performance, and the final three minutes are a lot more thrilling in the stereo version, where the orchestra seem to blaze in fury and excitement, compared to this where they are somewhat more low key. Fascinating to hear the two though nonetheless.


----------



## JACE

hpowders said:


> View attachment 90570
> 
> 
> Brahms Piano Quintet in F minor
> Barry Douglas
> Tokyo Quartet
> 
> For me, Brahms' greatest composition, given the finest performance of it I have ever heard.


hp, you're on a roll with Brahms! 

I've never heard this CD or the String Quintets disc with the Boston Symphony Chamber Players. Guess I should check 'em out.


----------



## JACE

*Faure: Requiem, Op. 48; Pelléas et Mélisande, suite, Op. 80; Pavane, Op. 50 / Kiri Te Kanawa, Sherrill Milnes, Charles Dutoit, Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal, Choeur de l'Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal (Decca)*

More good stuff from Dutoit & the Montréalers.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## KenOC

Brahms Piano Concerto No. 1, Daniel Barenboim with the Staatskapelle Dresden, Gustavo Dudamel conducting. A big, fine performance. I see that a German critic referred to Dudamel's "volcanic temperament." Where do they get this stuff? :lol:


----------



## Pugg

​
For the Saturday symphony tradition:
*Haydn: Symphony 97.*
Antal Dorati.


----------



## regenmusic

John Ogdon Brahms Piano Concerto # 1 1969 New York. Amazing section around 25:00 and on.....


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert: Sting Quartets.*
D.18-D.32-D.36

Melos Quartett


----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> That _Gaspard_ is something special.


At the end of all I would choose this recording above anyone else's.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


>


And.... did you like it?


----------



## JACE

Pugg said:


> At the end of all I would choose this recording above anyone else's.


For me, it would be either Pogorelich or Michelangeli.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> And.... did you like it?


Yes! It is very good. I bought it (Mahler #2) for Beverly Sills but enjoyed the entire symphony. Haven't compared it to my other two Mahler 2s (Bernstein and Levine) but it definitely is good.


----------



## ldiat

i have posted this tune befor but i like it......


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saens: Christmas Oratorio*

*Mendelssohn*: Von Himmel hoch, chorale cantata
Egbert Junghanns, Jutta Zoff, Michael-Christfried Winkler, Elisabeth Wilke, Ute Selbig

Dresdner Kreuzchor, Dresdner Philharmonie, Martin Flämig.


----------



## JACE

I'm listening to four different versions of *Beethoven's String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135*.









*Amadeus Quartet / Beethoven Bicentennial Collection: String Quartets, Vol. VII (DG)*









*The Yale Quartet / The Late Quartets (Vanguard Classics)*









*Quartetto Italiano / The Late Quartets, Vol. 1 (Philips)*









*Alban Berg Quartett (EMI)*


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann*: Symphonies 
Disc 1
Paul Paray conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​*Natalie Dessay: Mad scenes *
various conductors.


----------



## Lyricus

JACE said:


> I'm listening to four different versions of *Beethoven's String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Amadeus Quartet / Beethoven Bicentennial Collection: String Quartets, Vol. VII (DG)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Yale Quartet / The Late Quartets (Vanguard Classics)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Quartetto Italiano / The Late Quartets, Vol. 1 (Philips)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alban Berg Quartett (EMI)*


Which is your favorite and why?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Nabucco
*
_Elena Souliotis_ (Abigaille), Tito Gobbi (Nabucco), Carlo Cava (Zaccaria), Bruno Prevedi (Ismaele), Dora Carral (Fenena), Giovanni Foiani (Gran Sacerdote), Walter Kräutler (Abdallo), Anna d'Auria (Anna)

Konzertvereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor, Wiener Opernorchester, Lamberto Gardelli.


----------



## deprofundis

Tonight i honor the Brabant ensemble once again by lisening to two cds of this fabuleous ensemble, the first one i preffered more than the other: *Cypriano de Rore*(aka cyprien de rore the belgian), than im lisening to *Dominique Phinot *and interresting classical composer, i dont approve what he did, but he got torched for it, yes mr phinot was burned alive, If that cd was not brewed by Ensemble Brabant and mister eminent Stephen Rice i would not had lisen to it.Since you guy know my love for ensemble Brabant, than after this i may lisen to* Adrian Willaert* on Cinquencento ensemble, great job guys this is the best willaert outhere, i had heard 2 willaert so far , but was not convince of his geneous until this cd.Have a nice night, to make a long story short here or an anecdote, i discover after a week my arm still hurts, perhaps i will go to the clinic for painkiller since tylenol whit codeine help cope whit the pain but when these tylenol stop working the pain wake me up in the middle of the night and guess what it hurts.So i will do what i have to do whit this pain of mine, take care folks on TC , im hoping this restriction wont be for six month on my profile, since i had calm down and i almost broke my left arm and my shoulder seem busted mega ouch, i like posting here, i know my post most be approved by all operators like i was an out of control man, but im not.If only one thing positive i like lisening to music in the middle of the night or early morning at a reasonable volume, there is less sonic pollution outside,the polyphony is prettier, im writing this at 4.pm.


----------



## Pugg

*Songs Without Words* - Mendelssohn/Schubert-Liszt/Bach-Busoni.
Murray Perahia.


----------



## jim prideaux

Martinu-2nd Symphony performed by Jarvi and the Bamberg S.O.

have also devoted a little bit of time to Fedoseyev's rendition of the scherzo from Glazunov's 7th...have always enjoyed it but in the hands of this particular conductor and a Russian (one of the 'outfits' from Moscow)orchestra it really does have a passion verging on the vehement!


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach CD 1 BWV 1044- 1053 - 1054 - 1055


----------



## Dongiovanni

At suite 2 now. Loving it.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony*

Julia Varady (soprano), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone)

B. P./ Lorin Maazel.


----------



## Pugg

​*Léo Delibes*: Coppélia
*Frédéric Chopin*: Les Sylphides
B.P. Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Guest

Bellini La Sonnambula


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert: Rosamunde.*
Cotrubas/ Boskovsky.


----------



## Vasks

*Kraus - Overture to "Proserpine" (Westerberg/Sterling)
W. A. Mozart - Piano Quartet in E-flat (Lewis + Leopold Trio/Hyperion)
Pleyel - Symphony in D minor [well only it's intro is minor] (Bamert/Chandos)*


----------



## starthrower

Scelsi


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet: La Navarraise.*
_Popp/ Vanzo/ Souzay, et al.
De Almeida conducting._


----------



## starthrower

If you're in the mood for droning orchestral music, this set will do nicely. But there isn't much in the way of strings. Get the quartets for that.


----------



## Guest

Ligeti

1 I

Cello [Violoncello] - Siegfried Palm

6:55
3-2 II

Cello [Violoncello] - Siegfried Palm

7:27
3-3 Clocks And Clouds

Chorus Master - Daniel ReussPerformer - Cappella Amsterdam

14:23
Violin Concerto 
3-4 I: Vivacissimo Luminoso 4:06
3-5 II: Aria, Hoquetus, Chora. Andanto Con Moto 7:34
3-6 III: Intermezzo. Presto Fluido 2:19
3-7 IV: Passacaglia. Lento Intenso 6:46
3-8 V: Appassionato. Agitato Molto 5:45
Síppal, Dobbal, Nádihegedüvel: Weöres Sándor Verseire 
3-9 I: Fabula 1:03
3-10 II: Táncdal 0:56
3-11 III: Kinai Templom 2:15
3-12 IV: Kuli 1:52
3-13 V: Alma Álma 2:47
3-14 VI: Keserédes 2:27
3-15 VII: Szajkó 0:40


----------



## JACE

Lyricus said:


> Which is your favorite and why?


Lyricus - I find that I prefer the *Quartetto Italiano* and the *Yale Quartet* over the other two quartets in this particular work.

I like the Yale Quartet for their rhythmic elan. The high point of their performance is the _Vivace_ movement. It really zips along -- but it always stays flexible and dance-like. I found myself nodding my head, even snapping my fingers.

On the other hand, I like the Italians for their gorgeous, immaculate sonority. (No surprise there.) The highlight of the QI's performance is the _Lento assai_ movement. It's so beautiful, like the shifting colors in a sunset.

The Yale Quartet is probably more "objective" than the Italianos, who -- relatively speaking -- are more blended and Romanticized. But Yale Quartet's sound is a Classical-period sort of objectivity -- as opposed to a Modern sort of objectivity that I hear with the ABQ (who, to my ears, can sometimes sound a little too stiff and unyielding).

Forced to pick just one, I'd probably go with the *Yale Quartet*.

But, if you ask me tomorrow, I might have a different answer!


----------



## Haydn man

No.97 for this weeks Saturday Symphony


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 97*

Today's Saturday Symphony.


----------



## bharbeke

Back to DG's 111 Years compilation, I tried the Lang Lang piano concerto disc.

Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No. 1 was outstanding. Mendelssohn Piano Concerto No. 1 was at least good. It might be better than that, but I had real life distractions going on during it, so my attention was not fully devoted to listening.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## bharbeke

I'm basically down to themes and variations in my complete Beethoven listening, plus a couple of other piano odds and ends (I was not happy with the lieder and folksong arrangement voices in the set, but I am open to trying them when I get strong recommendations from people about them).

I liked the 7 Variations on "God Save the King", WoO 78 played by Olli Mustonen. If you are from the USA, you may know the original theme as "America (My Country 'Tis of Thee)" instead.


----------



## Guest

Gregorian Chant Advent


----------



## Jos

Saint Saens
Violinconcerto 3 
Campoli with the LSO, conducted by Pierino Gamba

Decca, 1957


----------



## Guest

Schumann

Arabeske 6:29
2 Papillons 15:13
Sinfonische Etüden 
3 Thema 1:22
4 Etüde I 1:16
5 Etüde II 2:58
6 Etüde III 1:19
7 Etüde I (Anhang) 1:44
8 Etüde II (Anhang) 2:14
9 Etüde III (Anhang) 1:05
10 Etüde IV 0:52
11 Etüde V 1:09
12 Etüde VI 0:55
13 Etüde VII 1:13
14 Etüde VIII 2:40
15 Etüde IV (Anhang) 2:39
16 Etüde V (Anhang) 2:47
17 Etüde IX 0:39
18 Etüde X 1:26
19 Etüde XI 2:12
20 Etüde XII 6:03


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Waldstein Sonata, Stewart Goodyear playing it for all it's worth.


----------



## George O

Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750): English Suite No. 6 in D Minor

Robert Schumann (1810-1856): Kreisleriana, op 16

Walter Gieseking, piano

on Urania (NYC), from 1953


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Piano Quartet No. 2 in A Major
Menuhin Festival Piano Quartet

The first Brahms Piano Quartet is the most popular of the three, but for me, number two is the one I play most often. It contains one of the most gorgeous slow movements you will ever hear.


----------



## Guest

This is the best played and recorded version that I have heard.


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op.37
_Kovacevich|BBC Symphony|Davis_


----------



## pmsummer

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/player/bbc_radio_three


----------



## pmsummer

COMPLETE MUSIC FOR SOLO LUTE
*John Dowland*
Jakob Lindberg - lute
_
Brilliant Classics_ via _BIS_

4 CD set


----------



## Poodle

I'm lisen to Mozart again, I be happy


----------



## Bettina

KenOC said:


> Beethoven's Waldstein Sonata, Stewart Goodyear playing it for all it's worth.


Stewart Goodyear is incredible. A few years ago, I attended a concert in which he performed the complete Beethoven sonatas in one day.

The concert began at 10am and lasted until 11:30pm, with only short breaks for lunch and dinner. I was impressed with Goodyear's technique and expression--not to mention his stamina!! :tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier (Gould)


----------



## JACE

Saturday Symphony time:










*Haydn: Symphony No. 97 / Hermann Scherchen, Vienna SO (DG)*

Beautiful!


----------



## KenOC

Bettina said:


> Stewart Goodyear is incredible. A few years ago, I attended a concert in which he performed the complete Beethoven sonatas in one day.
> 
> The concert began at 10am and lasted until 11:30pm, with only short breaks for lunch and dinner. I was impressed with Goodyear's technique and expression--not to mention his stamina!! :tiphat:


Another Stewart Goodyear "Sonatathon" is coming up in Savannah. Bring a seat cushion!

http://www.savannahmusicfestival.org/event/stewart-goodyear-beethoven-sonatathon-2/


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## KenOC

Stewart Goodyear is a buff guy.He can handle a sonatathon! He looks like Mr. Clean except that his clothes are black instead of white. Not sure about the earring.


----------



## deprofundis

It felt like the proper time for me to get into Gregorian and Ambrosian chants onight whit the help of mister Alberto Turco the conductor of both ensemble, i regret neglecting Turco works in the past ,was i ment was : bought cd of mister turco Of Gregorian and Ambrosian genra...i was not familiar whit the plainchant thecnique, it's very straight foward music(in your face and trough your heart) perhaps perhaps...

I may lisen to more gregorian music because i found out it's better than the first look i had on the genra, 5 yrs ago


----------



## JohnD

JACE said:


> I'm listening to four different versions of *Beethoven's String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Amadeus Quartet / Beethoven Bicentennial Collection: String Quartets, Vol. VII (DG)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Yale Quartet / The Late Quartets (Vanguard Classics)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Quartetto Italiano / The Late Quartets, Vol. 1 (Philips)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alban Berg Quartett (EMI)*


I too would welcome your thought on these.


----------



## JACE

KenOC said:


> Another Stewart Goodyear "Sonatathon" is coming up in Savannah. Bring a seat cushion!
> 
> http://www.savannahmusicfestival.org/event/stewart-goodyear-beethoven-sonatathon-2/


Thanks for the heads-up on this, Ken! I might just have to make a trip down to Savannah!


----------



## JACE

One of my desert-island CDs:










*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 26 "Les Adieux," 27, 29 "Hammerklavier" / Solomon (Testament)*


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Stewart Goodyear is incredible. A few years ago, I attended a concert in which he performed the complete Beethoven sonatas in one day.
> 
> The concert began at 10am and lasted until 11:30pm, with only short breaks for lunch and dinner. I was impressed with Goodyear's technique and expression--not to mention his stamina!! :tiphat:


Sounds like Mr. Goodyear provided you with a good day.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Bach's Missae Breves, played by Pygmalion.


----------



## KenOC

I see the Yale Quartet's performances of Beethoven's late quartets mentioned. They're very good performances in good sound and can be had, entire, as part of a 99-cent download from Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/Big-Beethove...albums-bar-strip-0&keywords=big+beethoven+box


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn: Symphonies.*
7-8-9


----------



## Rhinotop

I'm listening to this finnish legendary drama: Lemminkainen's Suite by Sibelius (Vanska, Lahti S.O.)

The cold weather, the freezing atmosphere ... wonderful! Representing the Finnish mythology in her most beautiful knight, Sibelius.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Haydn*

Symphony No. 94 in G major, _The Surprise_








*Brahms*








String Sextet No.2 in G major


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cimarosa: Requiem in G minor*
Ameling, Birgit Finnilä, Richard van Vrooman, Kurt Widmer

Conducted by, Vittorio Negri


----------



## Pugg

​
Whilst decorating the house :

*Leontyne Price / Herbert von Karajan.*
The most beautiful Christmas CD ever.


----------



## tortkis

Soler: Complete Keyboard Sonatas & Six Concertos for Two Organs (Brilliant Classics)









Pieter-Jan Belder (harpsichord & fortepiano)
Maurizio Croci (organ)
Pieter van Dijk (organ)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert & Liszt: Excursions*

Liszt:Vallée d'Obermann (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 6)
Wandererfantasie (Schubert), S366

Schubert:4 Impromptus, D899

Teo Gheorghiu (piano)

Musikkollegium Winterthur, Douglas Boyd[


----------



## senza sordino

It's been a busy couple of days listening, because I also posted in the non classical listening.

Janáček Sinfonietta, Capriccio, Suite from Cunning Little Vixen
View attachment 90600


Janáček Jealousy, Violin Concerto, The Ballad of Blanik, The Fiddler's Child, The Danube, Taras Bulba
View attachment 90601


Bartok Sonata for solo violin, sonata for violin and piano nos 1&2, Rhapsody for violin and piano nos 1&2, Romanian Folk Dances
View attachment 90602


Bartok Concerto for orchestra, Dance Suite, Music for strings, percussion and Celeste 
View attachment 90603


Bartok String Quartet no 4, Ligeti String Quartet no 2, Kurtag 12 microludes for string quartet 
View attachment 90604


I recently purchased the two Janacek CDs, and they're terrific. There is some great music there. I was very impressed with the violin concerto. It's short but there's a lot going on, very interesting.


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach Cantatas: (Advent and Christmas)*

Adam, Armstrong, Fischer-Dieskau, Haefliger, Mathis, Reynolds, Schädle, Schreier, Töpper

Münchener Bach-Chor & Münchener Bach-Orchester, Karl Richter


----------



## Haydn man

For this coming week I have decided to listen to the above sets 
Today Symphony No.1 from each


----------



## Pugg

​
*Lehár: Die Lustige Witwe*

Elizabeth Harwood (Hanna Glawari), René Kollo (Danilo Danilowitsch), Werner Hollweg (Camille de Rosillon), Teresa Stratas (Valencienne), Zoltán Kéléman (Baron Mirko Zeta), Donald Grobe (Cascada), Werner Krenn (Raoul de St Brioche), Karl Renar (Njegus), Kaja Borris (Lolo), Mechtild Gessendorf (Dodo),

Catherine Ott (Jou-Jou), Carol Pritchett (Frou-Frou), Maria-Theresa Reinoso (Cio-Cio), Elke Grosshans (Margot)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## starthrower

Great piece for baritone, saxophones, and percussion.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Grieg:*

String Quartet in G minor, Op. 27
String Quartet No.2 in F major

_Auryn Quartett_


----------



## Jos

image url

Nice pairing of old and new. I especially enjoyed the Milhaud sonata.

Telefunken 1958

Thanks to Traverso I can now show my recordcovers in a way you can actually see them  :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Andolink

*Gustav Mahler*: _Symphony No. 8_










One of the towering monuments.

Still leaves me totally drained after all these years.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Carlo Bergonz*i sings Christmas songs.


----------



## jim prideaux

Glazunov's 7th Symphony performed by Fedosoyev and the Moscow RSO.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Kurt Weill today. My only gripe with the otherwise superb Weill compilation is David Drew's questionable premise for messing around with the running order for the _Happy End_ songs. Drew, who also provides the sleeve notes, argues that this was done in order for the work to make more structural sense as a concert item. Be that as it may, but all this manages to do is to ruin the story's continuity, especially as the between-songs spoken sections are left out. And just to cap it off, the excellent _Bilbao Song_ is omitted altogether. If I want to hear this excellent work then it should be as Weill, Brecht and Hauptmann originally wrote it (which is why I intend to get the complete recording on Capriccio).

Concerto for Violin and Winds op.12 (1924), _Pantomime I_ from the one-act opera _Der Protagonist_ op.14 [Text. G. Kaiser](1925), _Mahagonny-Songspiel_ - pilot work for the three-act opera _Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny (Rise and Fall of the City of Mahagonny)_ [Text: B. Brecht] (1927), _Kleine Dreigroschenmusik_ - suite from the _Die Dreigroschenoper (The Threepenny Opera)_ for wind orchestra (1928), _Der Tot Im Wald (Death in the Forest)_ - cantata for bass voice and ten wind instruments op.23 [Text: B. Brecht] (1927) _Das Berliner Requiem_ - cantata for three male voices and wind orchestra [Text: B. Brecht] (1929) and _Happy End_ - comedy in three acts [Text: B. Brecht/E. Hauptmann] (1929):










_Die Dreigroschenoper (The Threepenny Opera)_ - 'play with music' in prologue and eight scenes [Text: B. Brecht] (1928):


----------



## Jos

post image

Tschaikovsky's 5th
New York Philharmonic, Dimitri Mitropoulos

Philips minigroove, 1956 (?)

Coverphoto by Paul Huf, model Ann Pickford

I always find these highly romantic symphonies "a bit much". After this, a nice long walk with the dog to clear the mind


----------



## Guest

Jos said:


> post image
> 
> Tschaikovsky's 5th
> New York Philharmonic, Dimitri Mitropoulos
> 
> Philips minigroove, 1956 (?)
> 
> Coverphoto by Paul Huf, model Ann Pickford
> 
> I always find these highly romantic symphonies "a bit much". After this, a nice long walk with the dog to clear the mind


NIce cover by Paul Huf,I like them very much.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt*: Liebestraum No. 3
Liszt: Gnomenreigen
Liszt: Etudes de concert: Un sospiro
Liszt: Funérailles
Liszt: La campanella
Liszt: Waldesrauschen
Liszt: Grand Galop chromatique
Liszt: Rhapsodie espagnole
Wagner-Liszt: Tannhäuser


----------



## Guest

Shostakovich

String Quartet No.3 In F Major, Op.73
I. Allegretto 6:55-2 II. Moderato Con Moto 5:21
2-3 III. Allegro Non Troppo 4:16
4 IV. Adagio 5:18
5 V. Moderato - Adagio 9:49
String Quartet No. 4 In D Major, Op. 83 
6 I. Allegretto 3:31
7 II. Andantino 6:43
8 III. Allegretto 4:48
9 IV. Allegretto 10:47


----------



## Pugg

​
Already in Christmas mood .

*Telemann: Advent Cantatas.*

Gudrun Sidonie Otto, Ingolf Seidel, Christine Schwark, Michael Freimuth, Wolfgang Brunner

Kölner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens


----------



## AClockworkOrange

For a change of pace from Orchestral music, I'm listening to Beethoven's Piano Sonatas nos. 21 'Waldstein', 22, 23 'Apassionata' & 24 performed by Daniel Barenboim from his Decca recordings.

Listening with fresh ears is incredibly refreshing and rewarding.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Beethoven
Sonatas for violin and piano*
no 6 in A major, Op. 30 no 1; no 7 in C minor, Op. 30 no 2; no 8 in G major, Op. 30 no 3
no 9 in A major, Op. 47 "Kreutzer" 
Isabelle Faust, Alexander Melnikov [HM, 2009]










*
Dubois
Piano trio no 1 in C minor
Piano trio no. 2 in E
Promenade sentimentale* for violin, cello & piano
*Canon*, for violin, cello & piano
*Cantilène*, for violin, cello & piano 
Trio Hochelaga [ATMA Classique, 2006]









*

Handel
Messiah choruses*
The Ancient Academy of Music, Christopher Hogwood, Choir of Christ Church cathedral, Oxford
Judith Nelson, Carolyn Watkinson, Paul Elliot, David Thomas
[Decca l'Oiseau-Lyre, 1980]


----------



## Vasks

*Goetz - Francesca da Rimini Overture (Albert/cpo)
Herzogenberg - String Trio, Op. 27, No. 1 (Belcanto/cpo)
Fuchs - Andante grazioso & Capriccio for Strings (Mussauer/Thorofon)*


----------



## George O

Zoltan Kodaly (1882-1967)

Duo for Violin and Cello, op 7
Sonata for Cello and Piano, op 4
Sonatina for Cello and Piano

Elemer Lavotha, cello
Nils-Erik Sparf, violin
Kerstin Aberg, piano

on BIS (Sweden; mfd in West Germany), from 1980

5 stars


----------



## Andolink

*J.S. Bach*: _Partita No. 5 in G major, BWV 829_
Peter Watchorn, harpsichord










*W. A. Mozart*: _Piano Trio in C major, K. 548_
Linda Nicholson, fortepiano
Monica Huggett, violin
Timothy Mason, cello


----------



## starthrower

Disc 2 Le Loup symphony fragments, symphony no.1, Le Loup complete ballet


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet: Werther*

Jose Carreras, Frederica von Stade, Thomas Allen & Isobel Buchanan

Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, Sir Colin Davis.


----------



## Blancrocher

Unsuk Chin: 3 Concertos (Myung-Whun Chung); Ligeti: String Quartets (Arditti); Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy, Symphony 3 (Barenboim)


----------



## Guest

Schubert Der Tod und das Mädchen


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Schubert & Liszt: Excursions*
> 
> Liszt:Vallée d'Obermann (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 6)
> Wandererfantasie (Schubert), S366
> 
> Schubert:4 Impromptus, D899
> 
> Teo Gheorghiu (piano)
> 
> Musikkollegium Winterthur, Douglas Boyd[


I'm so glad to see that he still plays--he was wonderful as a child genius in the movie_ Vitus_. Do you like this recording?


----------



## Gouldanian

Debussy and Ravel's String Quartets


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1971 - '80, 1992.


----------



## Guest

Walton Prokofiev


----------



## JACE

This again:










*Brahms: Piano Works / Peter Rösel (Edel)*
Discs 1 & 2 - Piano Sonatas Nos. 1 & 2 and other works

Still loving this set.


----------



## opus55

Janáček: Glagolitic Mass
_Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra and Choirs|Edward Gardner_









Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
_Lahti Symphony Orchestra|Osmo Vänskä_









First significant snow fall of the season! I've been working around the house wearing my headphones with some wonderful recordings.


----------



## Vaneyes

A belated Saturday Symphony listen, *Haydn*: Symphony 97, w. ACO/Harnoncourt (rec.1992).


----------



## Guest

I bought a used copy for $9.95. Based on his playing in Op.106, "Hammerklavier," it's a super bargain! A pity it isn't in stereo, but the sound is decent enough. Haven't listened to the other sonatas yet.


----------



## deprofundis

Greatings to all on TC im lisening to the new cds o*f Gesualdo split whit Victoria*, hmm mister Thomas louis de Victoria, splendid !! what a program how captivatting, we have gesualdo tenebrae responsoria and Victoria lamentations, this is on Archiv Produktion, very sweet offering, for gesualdo fans looking for mezmerizing voices and you dont want to miss out on Victoria laments, nope you dont wont that, get this if your far into gesualdo music for tenebrae responsoria, than i might add(dramatic drum rolls) i have 5 copie of this so i might know what im talking about, than if you want to enter gesualdo sacred music i would tell you to pick up is sacred book 1 for 5 voice on* delphian* label.So there you go two wonderfull offerings from Gesualdo that i bought lately.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded Feb. 1976, Kingsway Hall, London. Recording Engineers: Arthur Lilley; Kenneth Wilkinson.


----------



## Blancrocher

Shostakovich: Symphony 10 (Karajan); String Quartets 8-10, 14-15 (Fitzwilliam); Mahler: Songs of a Wayfarer, Kindertotenlieder, 5 Rückert-Lieder (Hampson/Bernstein)


----------



## Rhinotop

Reger: Tone poems after Böcklin, Op. 128
Bongartz, Dresden P.O.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I've been all over the classical spectrum today:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## tortkis

Isabel I, Reina De Castilla - La Capella Reial De Catalunya, Hespèrion XXI, Jordi Savall









Music for Isabella I (1451-1504), Queen of Castile.


----------



## Sonata

Verdi Requiem.


----------



## JACE

*Brahms: The Four Symphonies / Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra (DG)*
Now listening to Symphony No. 3.

This LP box collects HvK's 1960's Brahms cycle. It's a German-made set with the much-desired "tulip border" around the edge of the yellow labels. I found it at a library sale a few years ago -- in PRISTINE condition. The price I paid? $1.00. 

EDIT:
I'm listening to the third movement now. Ahhhhhhmazingly beautiful. That French Horn!!!! Wow.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I don't have a photo but I'm listening to the Joy of Christmas, conducted by Leonard Bernstein. I ordered the cd through Amazon and I love that I can listen to a recording digitally when I order the physical cd. This is destined to be my favorite Christmas album ever!


----------



## JACE

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 "Choral" / Wilhelm Furtwängler, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus, Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Elisabeth Höngen, Hans Hopf, Otto Edelmann (Seraphim)*

I've never been a huge Furtwängler person -- but occasionally I pull out this classic and give it a listen.


----------



## opus55

Mendelssohn: Lieder ohne Worte, Books 5-8
_Ronald Brautigam_










Piano by Paul McNulty 2010, after an instrument by Pleyel 1830. Sounds like an old piano in school.


----------



## Guest

Elgar and Lutoslawski might not seem like obvious recording companions, but both are very well played and recorded.


----------



## JACE

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 "Choral" / Eugen Jochum, London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Kiri Te Kanawa, Julia Hamari, Stuart Burrows, Robert Holl (Warner Classics)*

After hearing Furtwängler's mystical, hyper-Romanticized approach, Jochum's reading is like a breath of fresh air, robust and healthy. Of course, these sorts of things are completely subjective, but I much prefer Jochum's earthier way with this music. It's much more joyous and celebratory than Furtwängler's dark reverence.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Grieg: Lyric Pieces* (selection)

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)


----------



## opus55

Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths"
_Anthony Marwood, violin
Chamber Orchestra of Europe|Thomas Adès_










First encounter with Adès. Three movements - I. Rings II. Paths III. Rounds. I'm currently walking the paths and it turns out to be a treacherous journey.


----------



## jailhouse

Finishing up the mandelring quartett's shostakovich cycle.

I think I might like #11 even more than #8 now. **** is bonkers


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'm so glad to see that he still plays--he was wonderful as a child genius in the movie_ Vitus_. Do you like this recording?


I love it, I wish he recorded more.


----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> This again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brahms: Piano Works / Peter Rösel (Edel)*
> Discs 1 & 2 - Piano Sonatas Nos. 1 & 2 and other works
> 
> Still loving this set.


You know that enthusiasm of yours going to cost me money. 

Edit: I just bought a set for €12.00 06.40 central European time.


----------



## opus55

Delius: Piano Concerto in C minor
_Howard Shelley, piano
Royal Scottish National Orchestra|Sir Andrew Davis_


----------



## Pugg

Dave Whitmore said:


> I don't have a photo but I'm listening to the Joy of Christmas, conducted by Leonard Bernstein. I ordered the cd through Amazon and I love that I can listen to a recording digitally when I order the physical cd. This is destined to be my favorite Christmas album ever!


I agree on being good, the best however.......


----------



## Pugg

VIVALDI: The Four Seasons / Stern / Zukerman (Summer) / Mintz /


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Pugg said:


> I agree on being good, the best however.......


Well, it's the best I own! If you could recommend another to me I can never have too many classical cd's or Christmas cd's.


----------



## Pugg

Dave Whitmore said:


> Well, it's the best I own! If you could recommend another to me I can never have too many classical cd's or Christmas cd's.


The most moving for _me_ is the Leontyne Price/ Herbert von Karajan disc, it on you tube ( complete)
I also posted it in melody of the day.


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler: Symphony no 3*
Jennie Tourel.
Leonard Berstein conducting.


----------



## jailhouse

Bach's b-minor mass (suzuki)


----------



## Pugg

​*The Glorious Sound of Christmas.*
Eugene Ormandy conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Rigoletto.*

Zancanaro/ Dessi/ Burchuladze , et al.

Riccardo Muti conducting.


----------



## Guest

Beautiful german consort music,lovely.


----------



## eljr

*Simon Rattle / Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphonien 1-9*

(Pure Audio Blu-Ray Disc)

Symphonie Nr. 1 C-Dur Op. 21	
1	
1. Adagio molto - Allegro con brio
Ludwig van Beethoven
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra / Simon Rattle
8:36	
2	
2. Andante cantabile con moto
Ludwig van Beethoven
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra / Simon Rattle
7:16	
3	
3. Menuetto: Allegro molto e vivace - Trio
Ludwig van Beethoven
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra / Simon Rattle
3:24	
4	
4. Finale: Adagio - Allegro molto e vivace
Ludwig van Beethoven
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra / Simon Rattle
5:37


----------



## Guest

eljr said:


> *Simon Rattle / Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
> Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphonien 1-9*
> 
> (Pure Audio Blu-Ray Disc)
> 
> Symphonie Nr. 1 C-Dur Op. 21
> 1
> 1. Adagio molto - Allegro con brio
> Ludwig van Beethoven
> Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra / Simon Rattle
> 8:36
> 2
> 2. Andante cantabile con moto
> Ludwig van Beethoven
> Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra / Simon Rattle
> 7:16
> 3
> 3. Menuetto: Allegro molto e vivace - Trio
> Ludwig van Beethoven
> Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra / Simon Rattle
> 3:24
> 4
> 4. Finale: Adagio - Allegro molto e vivace
> Ludwig van Beethoven
> Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra / Simon Rattle
> 5:37


 And do you like them?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony no 6
Riccardo Muti conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert: Piano sonatas D.959.- D.537*

Christian Zacharias.


----------



## starthrower

Kurtag-Doppelkonzert piano & cello


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Pugg

​
*Khachaturian*: Masquerade Suite / *Kabalevsky*: The Comedians
RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra, Kirill Kondrashin


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## JACE

Pugg said:


> You know that enthusiasm of yours going to cost me money.
> 
> Edit: I just bought a set for €12.00 06.40 central European time.


You won't regret it!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Paul Juon* (1872-1940)

Rhapsodische Symphonie op. 95

Bamberger Symphoniker, Graeme Jenkins.
Just arrived.


----------



## Guest




----------



## JACE

Via Spotify:










*Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51/1 / Juilliard String Quartet (Sony)*


----------



## Vasks

*Bax - Symphony #5 (Thomson/Chandos)*


----------



## Easy Goer

Disc Five: Sibelius & Beethoven Violin Concertos. Ida Haendel. The Czech Philharmonic Orchestra & Karel Ančerl.


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Two Clarinet Sonatas
Ralph Manno, clarinet
Alfredo Perl, piano

Two of Brahms greatest works given thoughtful, deliberate performances.
Not recommended to novice listeners, because the performances can be a bit slow at times, but for those who are familiar and love these works, I recommend these performances enthusiastically.
Beautiful, sensitive playing throughout!


----------



## Pugg

​*Joseph Eybler: Weihnachtsoratorium*

Sabine Ritterbusch, Waltraud Hoffmann-Mucher, Harry van Berne, Jelle Draijer
Bremer Domchor, Alsfelder Vokalensemble, I Febiarmonici, Wolfgang Helbich


----------



## Haydn man

Onwards to No.2 from each of these sets
Nielsen and Glazunov are composers I did not know before my time here on TC which was very much my loss


----------



## starthrower




----------



## JACE

*Brahms: Chamber Music (Complete) (Brilliant Classics)*
Disc 7 - String Quartets Nos. 1 & 3 / Tokyo String Quartet

I prefer the Tokyo Quartet's take on the First String Quartet to the Julliard's. It's less hard-edged, more euphonious.


----------



## bharbeke

Bach organ works played by Helmut Walcha

Toccata and Fugue in D minor BWV 565: This is a masterpiece and the benchmark I use to get a first impression of Bach organ players. Walcha plays it very well indeed.

Prelude and Fugue in E flat BWV 552, Trio Sonata No.1 in E flat BWV 525, and the first and last Schubler Chorales (BWV 645 and 650) were additional highlights from that disc.

Starting in on a disc of lieder, I liked Robert Schumann's Dichterliebe, performed by Fritz Wunderlich and Hubert Giesen. With the strong piano support, it is more like a vocal sonata than just a vocal showcase.


----------



## Guest

Sonata and Partita No.1. Fantastic playing and sound, but the mics are close enough to pick up a lot of breath sounds.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1976/7.


----------



## Vasks

Pugg said:


> ​*Joseph Eybler: Weihnachtsoratorium*
> 
> Sabine Ritterbusch, Waltraud Hoffmann-Mucher, Harry van Berne, Jelle Draijer
> Bremer Domchor, Alsfelder Vokalensemble, I Febiarmonici, Wolfgang Helbich


I believe I'll be listening to my disc of the Eybler in a week or two


----------



## deprofundis

I purchased a suprise, my record seller and bible guy he from the church, had ask him for old classical composer pre-Hildegard von Bingen.He cannot located the cd of adémar de chabannes has i told you folks but a friend did online for, he ordered me the cd has a gift, so i bet this man the bishop said hmm let get him ancient lore composer he dosen have, so he order for me one heck of a cd, well he order it for the store but figure out he probably order it for me yeah, since im a good customer i get exiting released sometime that i did ain't order, they just pop up out of the blue , the man know label and cd industry, the ensemble ect...

So he got me Abélar & Éloise a cd on Bayard musique an harmonia mundi cd , conducted by ensemble Ligeriana under the direction and restauration of music done by Katia Cazé. I only add planctus david of this classical composer of forgotten lore, i did not want to investigate him more since he was a deviant(let use euphemism here) but
he got punished for it, than if we seperated the music from his man, we got an interresting cd of his works, more tracks,
like 9 of them.The cd look and sound top notch, colorful in presentation and execution, i never though i would by this, it come as a suprise the record is new 2016 an it cost a fortune for one cd like 31 cdn $ but this is well worth it.

Have a nice day folks , take care :tiphat:


----------



## starthrower

Russian opera and a glass of Chardonnay.


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> Vaneyes, I'm not familiar with Gould's biography. Did he get messed up on prescription meds, Elvis Presley-style?


JACE, please forgive my tardiness in replying. Some Gould sameness to Presley (and other celebs) re pharmaceuticals--many prescriptions over a long period, and often, multiple doctors were prescribing simultaneously.

Though Gould displayed indifference to side effects and contraindication in his 25 years of using and abusing pharmaceuticals, he was by his own words, The Last Puritan. Therefore, illegal drugs, alcohol, and smoking were not combo factors that complicated matters further.

It's easy to suggest, that had they been, he would have been dead earlier. I side with those biographers and physicians who say the serious pill-popping hastened his death. Sidenote: Gould's father lived until 95, and his mother, 83.

Readings of interest--Gould, Dr. Peter Ostwald, Otto Friedrich, Kevin Bazzana.

Related:

http://www.glenngould.org/


----------



## starthrower

Going schizoid today.


----------



## JACE

*Arthur Rubinstein Plays Brahms (RCA/Sony)*
Disc 5 - with Gregor Piatigorsky:
- Sonata for Piano & Cello No. 1 in E minor, Op. 38
- Sonata for Piano & Cello No. 2 in F major, Op. 99

It's turning out to be an all-Brahms sort of day.


----------



## realdealblues

*Franz Schubert*

_Fantasie in C, D. 760 "Wanderer"_

View attachment 90637


*Pianist:* Murray Perahia
*[Rec. 1986]*

*Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky*
_
Violin Concerto in D, Op. 35_

View attachment 90638


Charles Munch/Boston Symphony Orchestra
*Violinist:* Henryk Szeryng
*[Rec. 1959]*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1966 - '74. Re-re-re-issue date, 2012.


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-Symphonies 1,3 and 5 performed by Anima Eterna and van Immerseel.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## hpowders

Brahms Two Clarinet Sonatas
Jon Manasse, clarinet
Jon Nakamatsu, piano

Superb performances. The best I've ever encountered.

As a bonus, handsome photos of Brahms in 1894 at the time of the composition of these sonatas and also of Richard Mühlfeld, the clarinetist who inspired their composition.

Bless you Mühlfeld!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1998 - '00).


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Disc No.6 in honor of the 225th anniversary of Mozart's death.


----------



## Blancrocher

Vivaldi: 4 Seasons etc. (Carmignola/Marcon), Cello Sonatas (Bylsma), Motets (Ciofi/Biondi)


----------



## bharbeke

Franz Liszt, performed by Krystian Zimerman, Seiji Ozawa, and the Boston Symphony Orchestra

My note to myself about the first Liszt Piano Concerto is that it was okay but might be worth a relisten in the future. It absolutely was, as this group of performers knocked it out of the park! This PC and the Totentanz are great examples of how exciting Liszt can be. The second Piano Concerto was good, just not up to the very high benchmark set by the other pieces.


----------



## tortkis

Manuel de Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain; The Three-Cornered Hat; Homenajes (Chandos)









Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)
Raquel Lojendio (soprano)
BBC Philharmonic, Juanjo Mena


----------



## jailhouse

can't imagine this being recorded any more perfectly


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

I managed to binge-listen to quite a lot out of this set:
Koopaman Bach complete organ works 
Three great Dutch organs
Vol. 3 - part of the "Great eighteen" chorale preludes, played on the Muller organ in Leeuwarden.

Vol. 12 - more miscellaneous chorale preludes, played on the Bader family organ in Zutphen

And
Vol 15. Eight small preludes and fugues and various free works, played on the Schnitger in Groningen Martinikerk.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Vivaldi: Concerto in F major for 3 violins, strings and continuo performed by I Musici
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll perf. by Solti/Vienna Philharmonic
Barber: Violin Concerto perf. by Stern/Bernstein/NY Philharmonic


----------



## Sonata

Mozart's Complete string quintets. Great stuff.


----------



## jailhouse

this apparently won a pulitzer


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann* ; Piano Concerto 
Chicago Symphony Orchestra Fritz Reiner (conductor)
[Record: April 16, 1960 Chicago, Orchestra Hall]


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms: Piano trio's*
Disc 1
Trio Fontenay


----------



## Pugg

Vasks said:


> I believe I'll be listening to my disc of the Eybler in a week or two


I presume Christmas gift, or just a later release date?


----------



## Pugg

tortkis said:


> Manuel de Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain; The Three-Cornered Hat; Homenajes (Chandos)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)
> Raquel Lojendio (soprano)
> BBC Philharmonic, Juanjo Mena


Looks very good, would you recommend it?


----------



## JACE

*Rudolf Serkin Plays Beethoven (Sony)*
Disc 10 - Diabelli Variations, Op. 120; 11 Bagatelles, Op. 119


----------



## Pugg

​Christmas with:_ Marilyn Horne_ and the Mormon Tabernacle choir.


----------



## jim prideaux

early cold morning with Mozart-19th and 20th Piano Concertos performed by Perahia and the ECO.


----------



## bharbeke

I finally listened to the famed Carlos Kleiber/Vienna Philharmonic recording of Beethoven's Symphony No. 7. I liked it quite a bit. Movements 1 and 3 and the very end of 4 had a definite drive and energy that were very appealing. It is probably the best of the three versions I have heard so far.


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven*: Diabelli variations.
Igor Levit


----------



## tortkis

Pugg said:


> Looks very good, would you recommend it?


Yes. This is the first time I heard Falla, so I cannot compare it with any other recordings, but I think the performance is refreshing and the recording sound is very good. (BTW, I don't usually make comments because it's difficult for me to describe any music, but I only post here what I recommend.)


----------



## KenOC

Pugg said:


> *Beethoven*: Diabelli variations.
> Igor Levit


A fine set of the Diabellis! This is a very ambitious and successful recording IMO.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Wetz: Requiem Op. 50 in B minor*

Marietta Zumbült (soprano), Mario Hoff (baritone)

Dombergchor Erfurt, Philharmonischer Chor Weimar, Thüringisches Kammerorchester Weimar, George Alexander Albrecht


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mayr: Amore non soffre opposizioni*

Monika Lichtenegger (Elmira / Zefirina), Laura Faig (Gelmina), Richard Resch (Ernesto), Giulio Alvise Caselli (Argante), Josef Zwink (Martorello) & Philipp Gaiser (Policarpo)

East-West European Festival Orchestra, Franz Hauk.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Haydn man

Number 3 from each set
The Glazunov has some wonderful romantic passages and you can hear the Tchaikovsky influence and his growing ambition and scale in this symphony
The Nielsen shows his development with wordless singing in the slow movement adding a new character to this. The final movement begins with a theme that reminds me of Elgar


----------



## Guest

Haydn CD 2


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert:* String Quintet & Lieder

_Quatuor Ebène/ Matthias Goerne_


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Lively playing by Martin Jones, with great delicacy in places.


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart: Naughty songs.*
Köth /Schreier/ Prey / Berry.


----------



## rojaba

Discovered Heitor Villa-Lobos recently. A very nice mix of Mahler meets Grieg. There's a very nice recording done by Michael Tilson Thomas but this version isn't bad either. Especially the penultimate movement has stuck in my ear.


----------



## starthrower

Member SottoVoce shamed me into listening to this. He's the one with the Bertrand Russell avatar, and he contributes far too infrequently. But always has something wise to say. I don't know who the performers are, or what recordings are considered definitive.


----------



## Guest

I think it is a good day for " Winterreise" My choice today is the oldest by DFD. mono 1955


----------



## SiegendesLicht

He is young and handsome here too


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms*: Piano sonata no 1/ Ballades OP.10
Stefan Vladar


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> He is young and handsome here too


He sure is and I love his earliest recording,he was thirty years old and his voice is here in all its beauty and glory.The recording is very fine.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I am going to listen to Winterreise as well, but a little later. Presently listening to the Fischer-Dieskau recordings of Hugo Wolf's Lieder from the 1970es. The one currently on is "König bei der Kronung". 

Dir angetrauet am Altare, 
O Vaterland, wie bin ich dein... 

For some reason it makes me think of that sequence from Lord of the Rings where Aragorn is crowned king of Gondor


----------



## realdealblues

For the 225th anniversary of Mozart's passing yesterday

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

_Symphony No. 41 in C, K. 551 "Jupiter"_
*[Rec. 1973]*

View attachment 90650


Eugen Jochum/Boston Symphony Orchestra

Followed by a two recordings of the same work.

*Franz Schubert*

_Piano Sonata No. 19 in C minor, D. 958_
*[Rec. 1972]*

View attachment 90651


Sviatoslav Richter

_Piano Sonata No. 19 in C minor, D. 958_
*[Rec. 2003]*

View attachment 90652


Murray Perahia


----------



## Vasks

_Birtwistle combines 9 movements for string quartet and 9 movements for soprano and five-piece ensemble and the result =_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel: Arias.*

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau


----------



## starthrower

A fine symphonist, if you haven't given him a listen.


----------



## Heliogabo

Endless Telemann:










Amsterdam baroque soloists
Ton Koopman


----------



## Jos

photo upload

Bought this record when I was about 16 or so. It still regularly lands on my deck. What a wonderful concerto !


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet: Thérèse*

Huguette Tourangeau (Thérèse), Ryland Davies (Armand de Clerval), Louis Quilico (André Thorel), Neilson Taylor (Morel), Ian Caley (Un officier), Alan Opie (Un autre officier/Officier municipal)

The Linden Singers, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Richard Bonynge.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994, 1987.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Franz Schubert: Lazarus (or the Solemn Act of Resurrection)
Dietrich Knothe, the Staatskapelle Berlin & Beriner Singakademie et al.*

I have had this disc for a little while but not listened to it until now.

This is a surprisingly interesting piece - I cannot comment too deeply after just one listen.

It is a pity it was left unfinished, it would have been interesting to see where he may have gone with the rest of the piece.


----------



## shadowdancer

Quartet for Strings no 1 in E minor, T 116 "From my life" by Bedrich Smetana 
Tokyo String Quartet
Rec 2006


----------



## Guest

Brahms Die Schöne Magelone - Feldeinsamkeit - Vier Ernste gesänge


----------



## Jos

^^
I heard the Dvorak quartet this afternoon in the car. (Different players)
Wonderful music, also for driving. Well, it is theAmerican quartet after all


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988. Recording Engineer: Mike Hatch.


----------



## Jos

More Prokofiev; yes please. First violin concerto.
For my evening concert I've dug up an oldie from the crates.

Nathan Milstein
St Louis symphony orchestra, Vladimir Golschmann

Capitol, 1955 mono.
Very heavy quality, must be over 200 grams


----------



## elgar's ghost

Three very worthwhile discs from the cpo catalogue tonight, all from émigré composers.

Berthold Goldschmidt - Cello Concerto (1958), _Ciaconna Sinfonica_ (1936) and _Chronica_ (Begun 1930s, expanded 1958 and 1986):










Egon Wellesz - Symphony no.1 op.62 (1945), Symphony no.8 op. 110 (1970) and _Symphonic Epilogue_ op.108 (1969):










Ernst Krenek - Symphony no.2 op.12 (1922):










(apologies for tiny images - unable to expand)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This guy!


----------



## Guest




----------



## SiegendesLicht

Traverso said:


> Schumann Die Schöne Magelone - Feldeinsamkeit - Vier Ernste gesänge


That looks like a great collection to have, but are you sure it was Schumann, not Brahms?


----------



## Guest

Ai ai, you are right,It is Brahms of course.I wondered all the time what was wrong.
It is a fine box










This is my latest purchase today


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ That looks like A LOT of very fine music.

A couple songs from a 1955 live recording of Winterreise by Fischer-Dieskau and Gerald Moore are available on YouTube:











I am not sure which one I like better, this one from 1955 or the 1971 recording I own. Both are wonderful.... gosh, I almost typed in something like "wonneful". Listening to so much exquisite German cannot but imprint itself on the brain.


----------



## starthrower

Concertos 3 & 4

Never thought I'd listen to Rachmaninov, but the music has a lot of soul and feeling, even if it's a bit sentimental.


----------



## Haydn man

I have the Colin Davis set with the LSO but I think this version on No.7 would give any a run for the money
Wonderful playing by the Lahti Orchestra


----------



## Guest

Ravel


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> ^ That looks like A LOT of very fine music.
> 
> A couple songs from a 1955 live recording of Winterreise by Fischer-Dieskau and Gerald Moore are available on YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure which one I like better, this one from 1955 or the 1971 recording I own. Both are wonderful.... gosh, I almost typed in something like "wonneful". Listening to so much exquisite German cannot but imprint itself on the brain.


"wonneful" ja ja  Which is the best ? Does not matter to me,I like to listen to Dieskau at a very young age , so fresh , strong , full of energie and pure.
Comparison is not a good thing,listen without and find what is there.His later recordings have their own merits.


----------



## George O

Jos said:


> More Prokofiev; yes please. First violin concerto.
> For my evening concert I've dug up an oldie from the crates.
> 
> Nathan Milstein
> St Louis symphony orchestra, Vladimir Golschmann
> 
> Capitol, 1955 mono.
> Very heavy quality, must be over 200 grams


I would enjoy looking through those crates.


----------



## Jos

George O said:


> I would enjoy looking through those crates.


If you ever find yourself in Eindhoven, you're very welcome !


----------



## George O

Niccolò Paganini (1782-1840): Concerto for Violin and Orchestra in D major, op 6

Alexander Glazunov (1865-1936): Concerto for Violin and Orchestra in A minor, op 81

Michael Rabin, violin
Philharmonia Orchestra / Lovro von Matacic

on Angel (NYC), from 1955

5 stars

Rabin (1936-1972) was just 19 when this record came out. My copy made someone a nice birthday present in 1957.


----------



## starthrower

First listen. Beautifully engineered recording of a great sounding orchestra.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, Op.81 Virgil Fox/Orchestre du Theatre National de l'Opera/Georges Pretre
De Greef: Piano Concerto No.1 in C Minor Jean-Claude Vanden Einden/Orchestre Philharmonique de Liege/Pierre Bartholomee

This is a simply splendid CD of two excellent works. The De Greef 1st Piano Concerto is a delight, bearing some similarities to the writing of Grieg (of whose concerto De Greef was a champion, and made an excellent recording) and Cesar Franck, it is extremely enjoyable, and this was its first recording (1977). The highlight of the disc for me though is the Jongen work for organ and orchestra, it really grabs you by the throat and never lets you go!! The performance is nothing short of sensational, Virgil Fox was a wonderful organist and aided and abetted by the orchestra and Pretre gives a stunning account of this magnificent work. The last movement, a Toccata, is almost overwhelming, and once the De Greef has finished, I will be playing the Jongen again!!


----------



## Rhinotop

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 90655
> 
> 
> Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, Op.81 Virgil Fox/Orchestre du Theatre National de l'Opera/Georges Pretre
> De Greef: Piano Concerto No.1 in C Minor Jean-Claude Vanden Einden/Orchestre Philharmonique de Liege/Pierre Bartholomee
> 
> This is a simply splendid CD of two excellent works. The De Greef 1st Piano Concerto is a delight, bearing some similarities to the writing of Grieg (of whose concerto De Greef was a champion, and made an excellent recording) and Cesar Franck, it is extremely enjoyable, and this was its first recording (1977). The highlight of the disc for me though is the Jongen work for organ and orchestra, it really grabs you by the throat and never lets you go!! The performance is nothing short of sensational, Virgil Fox was a wonderful organist and aided and abetted by the orchestra and Pretre gives a stunning account of this magnificent work. The last movement, a Toccata, is almost overwhelming, and once the De Greef has finished, I will be playing the Jongen again!!


The Symphonie Concertante has a frenzied energy that makes you move!!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Another recording of *Schubert's Lazarus*, this time performed by *Wolfgang Sawallisch & the Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Chorus, Lucia Popp, Robert Tear, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau et al.*

I prefer this version to the previous recording I listened to, not to disparage the Brilliant Classics recording in any way. It is very good - it is a simple question of preference. Sawallisch is an excellent Conductor with a remarkable selection of soloists to call upon.

I have this in the EMI Schubert Chorwerk: Sacred & Secular Choral Works set - all magnificently Conducted b Wolfgang Sawallisch. I had forgotten for some unknown reason that this piece was also included in the set.


----------



## Rhinotop

Shostakovich: Symphony # 4 in C minor, Op. 43 (Haitink, London P.O.)

I had very underrated this mahlerian symphony


----------



## JACE

*Sibelius: Complete Symphonies; Orchestral Works / Barbirolli, Hallé Orchestra (Warner Classics)*
CD 5: Symphony No. 6


----------



## starthrower

Love this RPO performance!


----------



## CMonteverdi

Looking forward to receiving PavelHaas quartet, i enjoy listening to this really fine performance included in that trasure that is the vivarte box... i'm not anymore a period instruments taliban, but i find that bylsma and friends recorded a beatiful reading of the quintet: crispy, dramatic, clear, overall consistent.

LK


----------



## deprofundis

*Ockay what am i lisening well t's the exiting offering of Codex Faenza :instrumental music of the early Xth Century, featuring, the finest composer of ars nova movement Landini, Machaut, da Bologna and exclusive anonymous tracks, pretty sweet offering good price and an excellent cd for medieval nnewbie loking for a quick and memorable taste into ars nova, done on naxos ensemble Unicorn, Michael Posch, on of is best work and i praise ensemble Unicorn on this one.*

Take care, i'm into aes nova revival tonight :tiphat:


----------



## millionrainbows

Jaarvi, Beethoven, SACD. Fantastic recording!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata Op. 109*


----------



## Vaneyes

A recent arrival, recorded 2014.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## George O

JACE said:


> *Sibelius: Complete Symphonies; Orchestral Works / Barbirolli, Hallé Orchestra (Warner Classics)*
> CD 5: Symphony No. 6


Barbirolli is my favorite for these. I guess that is not an uncommon opinion.


----------



## pmsummer

HOME STRETCH
Home Stretch - Mozart Coronation Concerto Recomposition - Paraphrase on Themes of Brian Eno
*Timo Andres*
Metropolis Ensemble
Timo Andres - piano
Andrew Cyr - conductor
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## pmsummer

LUKAS-PASSION
*Heinrich Schütz*
Ars Nova Copenhagen
Paul Hillier - director
_
Dacapo_


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Quite a charming disc: Lots of Buxtehude free works and also dances by Praetorius and Scheidt on an organ, started by Andreas Schweimb and finished by Johann Jacob John in 1700. I love the magnificent, singing character of this organ!


----------



## Blancrocher

Handel: Keyboard Suites (Keith Jarrett); Bach: Art of Fugue (Canadian Brass); Gubaidulina: Offertorium, Homage to T.S. Eliot (Kremer/Dutoit)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Davide penitente*


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Ravel


I love this set, must dig up later......


----------



## Pugg

elgars ghost said:


> Three very worthwhile discs from the cpo catalogue tonight, all from émigré composers.
> 
> Berthold Goldschmidt - Cello Concerto (1958), _Ciaconna Sinfonica_ (1936) and _Chronica_ (Begun 1930s, expanded 1958 and 1986):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egon Wellesz - Symphony no.1 op.62 (1945), Symphony no.8 op. 110 (1970) and _Symphonic Epilogue_ op.108 (1969):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernst Krenek - Symphony no.2 op.12 (1922):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (apologies for tiny images - unable to expand)


Wonderful catalogue by CPO, like the Egon Wellesz the most.


----------



## Pugg

​
* Sibelius* Symphony 2, Finlandia and Tapiola


----------



## Easy Goer

Wagner - Parsifal. Hans Knappertsbusch Bayreuth Festival 1951.


----------



## JACE

*Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli: Great Pianists of the 20th Century, Vol. 68*
Disc 1 - Debussy: Images, Books I & II; Preludes (Excerpts from Books I & II)


----------



## Becca

György Ligeti - Concert Romanesc
Mahler Chamber Orchestra - Barbara Hannigan

This is a very early Ligeti work which, not surprisingly, does not sound much like the Ligeti that we mostly hear. What we get is a folk-music derived suite more in the style of Bartok or Kodaly, but with flashes of what is to come. However it is a very enjoyable piece.

N.B. When was the last time that you saw a conductor wearing a cocktail dress and stiletto heels? Never?? Well that is probably a good thing as the mind boggles at the idea of 99.9% of conductors doing so. There is one who can get away with it...

View attachment 90660


----------



## Pugg

​*Various composers: Christmas concertos.*
I Musici


----------



## Pugg

​*Sibelius*: Karelia Suite & The Swan of Tuonela

*Grieg*: Holberg Suite, Op. 40

Sibelius: Karelia Suite, Op. 11

Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22: The Swan of Tuonela (No. 2)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Guest

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> This guy!


Impressive. I just watched this video. Rodrigo's Toccata is just cruelly difficult in places.


----------



## David OByrne




----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart:* Horn Concertos Nos. 1-4

_Barry Tuckwell (horn & conductor)_

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel: Messiah.*

Battle/ Quivar/ Aler / Ramey.

Andrew Davis conducting.


----------



## rojaba

Wagenaar (not Wagner) Fruehlingsgewalt. Always gets me in a good mood


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## shadowdancer

Edvard Hagerup Grieg
Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 16
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli, Piano
Sergiu Celibidache & Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart des SWR
Rec 1972


----------



## Guest

Bach Messe H-Moll BWV 232
Listening to the beautiful recording by Leonhardt,it goes straight to the heart.
Beethoven said about his Missa solemnis, "Von Herzen - möge es wieder zu Herzen gehen" The same for me with this mass


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi/ Puccini/ Muzio* ; Works for sting quartet
Hagen Quartett


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symhony no 4
C.S.O Sir Georg Solti


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

William Byrd's works, played on a dulcet-toned virginal built by Adam Leversidge in 1670.


----------



## Vasks

*Spohr - Overture to "Alruna , die Eulenkonigen" (Frohlich/cpo)
Silcher - Divertissement #2 for Flute & Piano on themes from "Der Freischutz" (Dohn/Carus)
Gernsheim - Symphony #1 (Kohler/Arte Nova)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gilse*: Piano Concerto 'Drei Tanzskizzen'

Variations on a Saint-Nicolas Song

Oliver Triendl (piano)

Netherlands Symphony Orchestra, David Porcelijn


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vaughan Williams*: Job; The Wasps - Suite
LPO/Boult


----------



## Guest

Vaughan Williams A sea symphony


----------



## Pugg

​
*Monteverdi: Vespro della beata Vergine (1610)*

La Capella Reial, Coro del Centro Musica Antica di Padova, Jordi Savall.


----------



## JACE

*Sir Malcolm Arnold: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2 / Andrew Penny, National SO of Ireland (Naxos)*


----------



## Guest

This new Reference Recordings SACD has spectacular sound and playing. The _Elektra_ Suite (arranged by Honeck and Ille) works very well. I just wish they had provided separate tracks for the various sections.


----------



## Vaneyes

Heaven-sent X 2. Recorded 1985, 1991.


----------



## pmsummer

THE HARP CONSORTS
*William Lawes*
Maxine Eilander - harp
Les Voix Humaines
_
ATMA_


----------



## Guest

Debussy Berceuse Heroique - Images - Jeux - marche ecossaise


----------



## Sonata

Chopin's Nocturnes and Lieder. 
I'm about halfway through this set


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Such a long time since I've listened to Corelli. These people play it very nicely


----------



## Guest

Ligeti 6 Bagatelles for Wind Quintet










Beautiful !


----------



## elgar's ghost

More 20th. century works tonight.

Berthold Goldschmidt - _The Comedy of Errors_ overture (1925 - rev. by 1928) and _Greek Suite_ (1940-41):

Ervin Schulhoff - _Ogelala_ - 'Ballet-Mystery in One Act after an Ancient Mexican Original' (piano version 1922 - orch. and rev. by 1925):








(apologies for tiny image - unable to expand)

Viktor Ullmann - Symphony no.2 in D [reconstructed by Bernhard Wulff from the short score of Piano Sonata no.7] (orig. 1944), 6 Lieder for soprano and chamber ensemble op.17 [Texts: A. Steffen] (1937), _Don Quixote tanzt Fandango_ - overture [reconstructed by Bernhard Wulff from the short score] (orig. 1944) and Symphony no.1 _Von meiner Jugend_ [reconstructed by Bernhard Wulff from the short score of Piano Sonata no.5] (orig. 1943):










Boris Blacher - String Quartet no.5 [_Variations on a Diverging C-minor Triadic Chord_] (1967):

Witold Lutosławski - String Quartet (1964):


----------



## pmsummer

LOS PÁJAROS PERDIDOS
*The South American Project*
L'Arpeggiata
Christina Pluhar - director
_
Erato_


----------



## Guest

Bartok 5 recording 1963


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Schubert: Klavierstucke, D.946/Wanderer Fantasy/Allegretto, D.915/March, D.606/Moments Musicaux, D.780 Claudio Arrau

Johann Strauss II: Voices of Spring, Op.410
Weber-Weingartner: Invitation to the Dance
Waldteufel: The Skaters Waltz, Op.183
Josef Strauss: Music of the Spheres Waltz, Op.235
Tchaikovsky: Waltz from "Eugene Onegin"
Khachaturian: Waltz from "Masquerade"
Lehar-Godfrey: Waltz from "The Merry Widow" Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra/Walter Susskind

The box of Arrau's EMI recordings is full of good things, not the least of them being the Schubert pieces that I've just been listening to. The recordings date mostly from 1956-62, though on the 12th CD are three from 1938-9. These Schubert works are given wonderful performances, the Wanderer Fantasy being one of the finest renditions that I've ever heard. Definitely a set not to be missed at the very modest asking price.
The LP of waltzes is a delight, Walter Susskind was a wonderful conductor who seems to have been able to turn his hand, and to great effect, with whatever the record companies wanted him to do, he secures affectionate and stylish performances from the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, it's nice to hear Weingartner's splendid orchestration of the Weber Invitation to the Dance as a change from the usual Berlioz, and it was also a nice gesture to Sir Dan Godfrey, founder of the BSO to use his orchestration of the Merry Widow Waltz. A thoroughly enjoyable collection.


----------



## DavidA

Mozart Posthorm Seranade. / colin Davis


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ludwig van Beethoven:Missa Solemnis *
_Günter Wang & Orchestra of the Gürzenich of Cologne
Leonore Kirschstein (Soprano), Jeanne Deroubaix (Contralto), Peter Schreier (Tenor) & Günter Morbach (Bass)_

Anothet Choral recording I have had for a while but for one reason or another haven't listened to until now. All the positive points of his Symphony recordings apply here - clarity and momentum, letting the music present itself without imposing himself upon it. An incredible recording and a rewarding listen.


----------



## DavidA

Mozart piano concerto 24 / Kempff

Great Mozart playing


----------



## Haydn man

Dr Johnson said:


>


I have this set and have posted my listening on this thread, but have never seen anyone else do likewise until now.
I am aware that the critics were rather mixed on Gergiev's Mahler but would be interested in your opinion


----------



## bharbeke

Maria Joao Pires playing 21 Chopin Nocturnes

Her interpretations are almost always exactly on point musically. This recording from DG's 111 Years set is very strong, and I recommend it without hesitation. My favorites were Nos. 2, 8, 13, 18, and 20.


----------



## Selby

Mahler
Number 2, "The Resurrection"
Zinman, Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich

Funny, I bought this set a few years ago because I liked the packaging and it was _cheap_. I have enjoyed Zinman in the past so I figured it was safe to buy 'blind.' Now it's not cheap and I'm glad that I did.


----------



## George O

Antoine Forqueray (1672-1745): Pieces de Viole: Tome I, I[SUP]re[/SUP] & II[SUP]e[/SUP] Suites

Jordi Savall, viola da gamba
Ton Koopman, harpsichord
Christophe Coin, viola da gamba

on Astrée (France), from 1978

also released in Germany:










on Das Alte Werk / Telefunken (Western Germany), from 1978


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier (Gulda)


----------



## opus55

Sibelius 3










This is my go-to symphony for winter season.


----------



## Andolink

*Rebecca Saunders*: _Stasis_
Ensemble musikFabrik


----------



## Sonata

Roussel's chamber music


----------



## Sonata

Haydn man said:


> I have this set and have posted my listening on this thread, but have never seen anyone else do likewise until now.
> I am aware that the critics were rather mixed on Gergiev's Mahler but would be interested in your opinion


I've only listened to Gergiev's third Mahler symphony and I liked his interpretation very much. I do like Gergiev in general more than others seem to though.


----------



## opus55

Shostakovich 4










shos-Taco-vich. This box set has been so satisfying to a point that I've never felt the urge to discover alternate recordings.


----------



## Guest

I listened to disc 1 today. Very good performances (unedited) and the sound is very clear and life-like, if a little too dry for my taste. At least they used analog gear!


----------



## senza sordino

Kontrapunctus said:


> I listened to disc 1 today. Very good performances (unedited) and the sound is very clear and life-life, if a little too dry for my taste. At least they used analog gear!


Please tell us what you generally think of these youthful Sibelius piano trios. Are they worth exploring? As you might know, we're currently working on a piano trios TC recommended list. No one has nominated these trios. Are they worth nominating? I like the symphonies of Sibelius, would I like his piano trios?


----------



## JACE

Blancrocher said:


> Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier (Gulda)


I love Gulda's take on the WTC!!! :tiphat:


----------



## JACE

*Brahms: Masterworks (Decca)*
Disc 2 - Songs & Choral Works:
- Vier ernste Gesänge, Op. 121 and other songs / Robert Holl, Andras Schiff
- Zwei Gesänge mit Viola, Op. 91 / Helen Watts, Cecil Aronowitz, Geoffrey Parsons
- Alt-Rhapsodie, Op. 53 / Helen Watts, Ernest Ansermet, OSR, Lausanne Pro Arte Choir
- Geistliches Lied, Op. 80 / Stephen Cleobury, Cambridge King's College Choir, et al
- Schicksalslied, Op. 54 / Claudio Abbado, Ambrosian Chorus, New Philharmonia O










*Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues, Op. 87 / Vladimir Ashkenazy (Decca)*
Disc 1










*Elly Ameling: The Early Recordings, Vol. 3 (BMG, originally DHM)*
Lieder by Brahms & Schumann


----------



## Guest

senza sordino said:


> Please tell us what you generally think of these youthful Sibelius piano trios. Are they worth exploring? As you might know, we're currently working on a piano trios TC recommended list. No one has nominated these trios. Are they worth nominating? I like the symphonies of Sibelius, would I like his piano trios?


Mmm...I've only heard the "Korppoo" Trio--I like the fugal section in the 2nd movement, and while overall a pleasant enough piece, you probably wouldn't guess it was by Sibelius if you didn't know.


----------



## Guest

I'm watching Daniil Trifonov's recital from Carnegie Hall being broadcast live on Medici TV. Missed the first half, but the Shostakovich Preludes and Fugues selections as well as Stravinsky's "Three Movements from Petrushka" are fantastic.










EDIT: The entire recital will be available for 3 months starting later today: http://www.medici.tv/#!/daniil-trifonov-schumann-shostakovich-stravinsky


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## opus55

Mahler 3
_Anna Larsson,soprano
London Symphony Chorus|City of Birmingham Symphony Youth Chorus
Berliner Philharmoniker
Claudio Abbado_









This is one of those recordings that makes me wish that I had a better stereo system. Massive and beautiful.


----------



## Pugg

​
Chabrier: "Rhapsody: "Espana ""
New York Philharmonic (January 21, 1963 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)
Falla:
"El Amor Brujo"
[Soloist] Marilyn Horne (Ms), New York Philharmonic,
"Celebration Fanfare"
New York Philharmonic
(November 29, 1976 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)
Falla:
"La vida breve - Interlude and Dances" (February 16, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center),
"El Sombrero de tres picos Suite No. 1" (November 23, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center),
" El Sombrero de tres picos Suite No. 2" (New York November 6, 1961),
"Ritual Fire Dance from "El Amor Brujo"" (February 16, 1965 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## Rhinotop

Lutoslawski: Musique funèbre
Lutoslawski, Polish Radio National S.O.

Simply... VISCERAL!!!


----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> *Brahms: Masterworks (Decca)*
> Disc 2 - Songs & Choral Works:
> - Vier ernste Gesänge, Op. 121 and other songs / Robert Holl, Andras Schiff
> - Zwei Gesänge mit Viola, Op. 91 / Helen Watts, Cecil Aronowitz, Geoffrey Parsons
> - Alt-Rhapsodie, Op. 53 / Helen Watts, Ernest Ansermet, OSR, Lausanne Pro Arte Choir
> - Geistliches Lied, Op. 80 / Stephen Cleobury, Cambridge King's College Choir, et al
> - Schicksalslied, Op. 54 / Claudio Abbado, Ambrosian Chorus, New Philharmonia O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues, Op. 87 / Vladimir Ashkenazy (Decca)*
> Disc 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Elly Ameling: The Early Recordings, Vol. 3 (BMG, originally DHM)*
> Lieder by Brahms & Schumann


Always nice to see our own Ellie coming up.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'm watching Daniil Trifonov's recital from Carnegie Hall being broadcast live on Medici TV. Missed the first half, but the Shostakovich Preludes and Fugues selections as well as Stravinsky's "Three Movements from Petrushka" are fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: The entire recital will be available for 3 months starting later today: http://www.medici.tv/#!/daniil-trifonov-schumann-shostakovich-stravinsky


No CD / DVD recording session in the venue?


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> No CD / DVD recording session in the venue?


Not sure--it would be great if they released it on DVD. At least one can download the video online in the meantime.


----------



## Pugg

​*The B.P Christmas album *
This is a compilation from earlier recordings.


----------



## Poodle

I'm lisen to Beethoven piano Sonata 8 - 12, I love it


----------



## Guest

Mozart cd 2 lovely Mozart playing


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler: Symphony no 6*
Klaus Tennstedt.


----------



## Haydn man

No.4 from each set
I do enjoy listening through a set systematically and the development and changes of style that become evident
The Glazunov is a 3 movement symphony in tribute to Anton Rubinstein and very much set in a Russian style
Whereas the Nielsen is set against the backdrop of WW1 and contains music that seems to me to be both life affirming but contrasted with violent clashes, such as the duelling tympani in the final movement.
Both are gloriously played and recorded


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*; Kreisleriana+ Fantasie.
Michel Dalberto


----------



## Poodle

I'm lisen Mozart Symphony 28


----------



## Pugg

​
*Delibes: Lakmé*

Dame Joan Sutherland (Lakmé), Alain Vanzo (Gerald), Gabriel Bacquier (Nilakantha), Emile Belcourt (Hadji), Jane Berbié (Mallika)

Monte Carlo Opera, Richard Bonynge.


----------



## Haydn man

This is just great


----------



## Dr Johnson

Haydn man said:


> I have this set and have posted my listening on this thread, but have never seen anyone else do likewise until now.
> I am aware that the critics were rather mixed on Gergiev's Mahler but would be interested in your opinion


This is the only LSO/Gergiev Mahler symphony I own/have heard. It wouldn't be my first choice for No.7 but it is ok.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Franck*: Violin Sonata 
*Brahms*: Horn Trio (Perlman, Tuckwell)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*: Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 53.
Romance in F minor, Op. 11

_Itzhak Perlman_ (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## rojaba

Holidays are coming, holidays are coming, holidays are coming, holidays are coming, holidays are coming, holidays are coming, holidays are coming, holidays are coming, holidays are coming, holidays are coming, holidays are coming, holidays are coming, holidays are coming, holidays are coming, holidays are coming, holidays are coming, holidays are coming, holidays are coming...


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Selections out of Marais' book of pieces for viols.


----------



## Janspe

Finally finished a project that I started months ago: the 9 symphonies of Bruckner by Herbert von Karajan and the Berliner Philharmoniker!









I love Bruckner's symphonies so much, I have to go back to the first one and start the whole set again... Any recommendations?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin: Ballades.*
Tamás Vásáry


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Schumann: Piano Concerto in A Minor, Op.54 Jorge Bolet/London Philharmonic Orchestra/Klaus Tennstedt
Weber: Konzertstucke in F Minor Jorge Bolet/London Symphony Orchestra/Michael Tilson Thomas

A dip into me own archives so to speak. These are two lovely performances that I recorded as they were broadcast. The Schumann Concerto was given in the Royal Festival Hall on the 7th October, 1984. It is a delightful performance, played most winningly by both pianist and orchestra, evincing a love for the music that is very endearing. The Weber comes from the Royal Albert Hall on the 11th September, 1988, a really sparkling performance that would be hard to beat, it's a mystery to me that the BBC never issued any of their Bolet archive when they were releasing the BBC Legends series, there are plenty of things that he did for them that were not done commercially and were well worth releasing, this Weber performance for a start. I count myself lucky to have it.


----------



## Vasks

*Somis - Avertura a quattro (Goebel/Calliope)
Pergolesi - Piccola sinfonia (Vlad/Arts)
W. A. Mozart - String Quartet #9 (Eder/Naxos)
J. C. Bach - Symphony in D, Op. 18, No. 6 (Halstead/cpo)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Symphony No*.2 "Hymn of Praise" (Connell, Mattila, Blochwitz, LSChorus, LSO)


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Pugg said:


> ​*The B.P Christmas album *
> This is a compilation from earlier recordings.


That is a very nice cover, evoking wonderful memories...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mayr: Il sogno di Partenope *(Cantata Opera)

Caroline Adler (soprano), Florence Lousseau (mezzo-soprano), Andrea Lauren Brown (soprano), Cornel Frey (tenor), Sara Hershkowitz (soprano), Andreas Burkhart (bass), Robert Sellier (tenor)

Simon Mayr Ensemble, Chor der Bayerischen Staatsoper, Simon Mayr Choir, Franz Hauk


----------



## Sonata

Martinu symphony 1


----------



## Dr Johnson

Janspe said:


> Finally finished a project that I started months ago: the 9 symphonies of Bruckner by Herbert von Karajan and the Berliner Philharmoniker!
> 
> View attachment 90677
> 
> 
> I love Bruckner's symphonies so much, I have to go back to the first one and start the whole set again... Any recommendations?


Georg Tintner on Naxos?


----------



## DavidA

Sibelius Violin concerto - Kennedy / Rattle

Kennedy is such an annoying person with his pseudo-working class accent but when he starts playing the violin - wow!


----------



## bharbeke

Thank you SO MUCH for posting the Medici link to the Trifonov recital. I had no idea this resource was out there. As I find it harder to attend symphony concerts due to having young children, it is great to have a way to hear live performances from home.

I recently heard the Chopin etudes from Op. 10 and Op. 25 played by Maurizio Pollini. The most impressive were Op. 25, No. 12 and especially Op. 25, No. 11 "Winter Wind."

Dvorak: Cello Concerto (Msistlav Rostropovich, Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic)

This is an exceptional performance! All of the people making the music are at the top of their game, and that first movement alone is amazing! The ending of the concerto is a bit unexpected but seems just right anyway.


----------



## deprofundis

Im currently lisening to my lasted ppurchases, a suprise a Pierre de la Rue cd whit the following ensemble Capella pratensis conduct by Stratton BULL organist is mister Wim Diepenhorst, the missa Cum Jocunditate: vision of Joy The chapelle of Hieronymus Bosch, how do i feel about this one well this is a fine cd on Challenge records, im blown away.

Than '' le clou du spectacte'' lol (enthousiam dramatic drull rolls) i received Figures of Harmony a four cd Box-set of ars subtiliors, did not lisen to it so far im waiting on later on.Have a nice day folks at TC :tiphat: to be follow in a next episode...


----------



## Selby

At work. The roads are slick. All my clients are cancelling. Because it came up in another thread:

Xenakis 
La Légende d'Eer (1977-1978)










from Wikipedia:

The Myth of Er is a legend that concludes Plato's Republic (10.614-10.621). The story includes an account of the cosmos and the afterlife that greatly influenced religious, philosophical, and scientific thought for many centuries.

The story begins as a man named Er (not to be confused with Eros) dies in battle. When the bodies of those who died in the battle are collected, ten days after his death, Er remains undecomposed. Two days later he revives on his funeral-pyre and tells others of his journey in the afterlife, including an account of reincarnation and the celestial spheres of the astral plane. The tale includes the idea that moral people are rewarded and immoral people punished after death.

Although called the Myth of Er, the word "myth" means "word, speech, account", rather than the modern meaning. The word is used at the end when Socrates explains that because Er did not drink the waters of Lethe, the account (mythos in Greek) was preserved for us.


----------



## Selby

Another favorite:

Fauré 
String Quartet in E minor, op. 121 (1924)
Quatuor Ébène


----------



## starthrower

Dutilleux Ainsi La Nuit Belcea Quartet


----------



## JACE

Pugg said:


> Always nice to see our own Ellie coming up.:tiphat:


Such a beautiful voice, the woman sings like an angel.


----------



## starthrower

So beautiful!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2005.


----------



## JACE

*Brahms: Lieder / Margaret Price, James Lockhart (Orfeo)*
I listened to this both last night and while driving into work this morning. It's some of the best lieder singing I've ever heard. So sad and beautiful, it puts a lump in my throat and makes my hair stand on end.










*Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique; Hungarian March; Trojan March; Corsair Overture; Roman Carnival Overture / Paul Paray, Detroit SO (Mercury)*
I've only had this CD a short while and only given it a few listens, but it's not hard to understand why Paray's Berlioz is so highly regarded. Everything feels so RIGHT.


----------



## George O

Igor Stravinsky (1882-1971)
Suite Italienne for cello and piano

-Vladimir Tonkha, cello
-Irina Anastasyeva, piano

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893)
Pezzo capriccioso, op 62
Nocturne, op 19 no 4

Alexander Glazunov (1865-1936)
Melody, op 20, no 1
Spanish Serenade, op 20, no 2
Minstrel's Song, op 71

-Vladimir Tonkha, cello
-Natalia Vinogradova, piano

on Melodiya (USSR), from 1984

5 stars


----------



## JACE

Janspe said:


> Finally finished a project that I started months ago: the 9 symphonies of Bruckner by Herbert von Karajan and the Berliner Philharmoniker!
> 
> View attachment 90677
> 
> 
> *I love Bruckner's symphonies so much, I have to go back to the first one and start the whole set again... Any recommendations?*


I'm no expert, but my favorite Bruckner cycle is Jochum/Staatskapelle Dresden.


----------



## JACE

George O said:


> on Melodiya (USSR), from 1984
> 
> 5 stars


Always cool to see USSR-released Melodiya originals with Cyrillic script.

I studied Russian back in college -- but nearly everything I learned has drifted away. Now, when I see something like the text on that LP, I'm like a kindergartener sounding out each letter.


----------



## George O

JACE said:


> Always cool to see USSR-released Melodiya originals with Cyrillic script.
> 
> I studied Russian back in college -- but nearly everything I learned has drifted away. Now, when I see something like the text on that LP, I'm like a kindergartener sounding out each letter.


I remember "hola" from my Spanish courses, but that's about it.

The Russian here is just the three composers' names with first initial, and the cellist's name. I like the covers with just Russian too.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Janspe said:


> I love Bruckner's symphonies so much, I have to go back to the first one and start the whole set again... Any recommendations?


I'm seconding Dr Johnson's recommendation of Tintner on Naxos - you can't go wrong there. I'm also a big fan of Celibidache on EMI, but (a) that doesn't contain all the symphonies; and (b) Celi's slow, titanic readings are a bit of an acquired taste. Personally, I love them.


----------



## realdealblues

It's funny how many reach for Sibelius when winter strikes.

I'm no different...
*
Jean Sibelius*

_Sonatine for Piano in F-sharp minor, Op. 67/1
Sonatine for Piano in E, Op. 67/2
Sonatine for Piano in B-flat minor, Op. 67/3
Kyllikki, Op. 41_

View attachment 90682


*Glenn Gould

*This was perfect driving through the blowing snow and 20 degree temps today...


----------



## starthrower

I bought this for the cover photo, and it turned out to be a pretty good set! 
No, seriously, I bought it on Mahlerian's recommendation. 'Cause I didn't know
jack about Sibelius.


----------



## millionrainbows

Glenn Gould as interpreter…nice and slow, too.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

starthrower said:


> I bought this for the cover photo, and it turned out to be a pretty good set!


That's an excellent set indeed. Berglund was a fine Sibelian, recording many superb cycles, so you can't go wrong with him in this repertoire. Mahlerian advised you well


----------



## elgar's ghost

Lutosławski tonight.

Symphony no.1 (1941-47), _Silesian Triptych (Tryptyk Śląski)_ - three folk songs for soprano and orchestra [Texts - folk sources] (1951), _Postludium I_ for orchestra (1958), _Jeux vénitiens (Venetian Games)_ for (chamber) orchestra (1961) and _Chantefleurs et Chantefables_ - song cycle for soprano and orchestra [Texts: R. Desnos] (1989-91):










_Symphonic Variations_ (1936-38), _Little Suite_ for chamber orchestra [version for full orchestra] (1951), Symphony no.2 (1965-67) and Piano Concerto (1987-88):


----------



## realdealblues

starthrower said:


> I bought this for the cover photo, and it turned out to be a pretty good set!
> No, seriously, I bought it on Mahlerian's recommendation. 'Cause I didn't know
> jack about Sibelius.


Indeed it is. I have all 3 of Paavo Berglund's Sibelius cycles. I have a preference for the Helsinki set at times but the Bournemouth set is wonderful.


----------



## George O

Georges Bizet (1838-1875): Œuvre intégral pour piano seul

Par Setrak, piano

2-LP box on Le Chant du Monde (France), from 1984


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Debussy: Images 
D'Indy: Symphony No.2 in B-flat, Op.57
Rimsky-Korsakov: "The Tale of the Tsar Sultan" - March
Lalo: "Le Roi d'Ys" - Overture San Francisco Symphony Orchestra/Pierre Monteux

A small selection from the many and varied delights to be found in this wonderful box, what a splendid set it is, good old Monteux say I!!


----------



## deprofundis

I purchased two other cds, called:

*Gesualdo '' evviva il principe conducted by Mauro Borgioni and ensemble LuciSerene ( quality vocal work)
*
*Melchior Vulpius : capilla delamenzia, vocal consort waldhem* (this is my second Melchior Vulpius cd on same label, this one exenpsive has hell 30 cdn +tx, but i hope it's well worth it, you guys know my love for Motets.

Have a nice evening :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Just back from a tiresome day at a Christmas fair in Düsseldorf and my wife is happy, so I am happy.
And now back to business.

Sibelius Karelia Suite


----------



## starthrower

My third Lajtha CD. I also have nos. 3&4, and 5&6. All recorded superbly! Nos. 1&2 have been re-issued by Naxos with their graphics. The others manufactured on demand by Naxos with the original Marco Polo graphics.


----------



## Bettina

George O said:


> Georges Bizet (1838-1875): Œuvre intégral pour piano seul
> 
> Par Setrak, piano
> 
> 2-LP box on Le Chant du Monde (France), from 1984


This looks great! Does it include Bizet's piano transcription of L'Arlesienne?

Sadly, this recording probably isn't available on CD, but I'll hunt around the internet and see what I can find.


----------



## JACE

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 / Jochum, Staatskapelle Dresden (EMI/Warner Classics)*

It seems like I'm posting a pic of Jochum's _Icon_ set every other day. So I decided it might be fun to look for & post the original LP cover. After poking around on the web, I discovered that Jochum's Bruckner cycle with the Dresdeners was a collaboration between the EMI and Eterna, some Cold War East/West cultural detente. Who knew? Not me. But I suppose it does make sense, given the participants in the recording. Here's what the Eterna LP cover looked like:










I like that photograph. It's a suitably vast vista for the music!


----------



## millionrainbows

Tchaikovsky and Winter go together


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bax
Symphonies 
No 1 in E flat major; No 2; No 3 & No 4 *
BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, Handley [Chandos, 2003]

Continuing my exploration of Bax's excellent symphonies.










*
Kodaly
String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2; Intermezzo; Gavotte*
Dante Quartet [Hyperion, 2014]










*Turina
Piano Trio No 1, Op. 35
Piano Trio No 2 in B minor, Op. 76
Circulo, Op. 91*
Trio de Madrid - Joaquin Soriano (Piano), Pedro León (Violin), Pedro Corostola (Cello)
[Ensayo, 2002]










*Bax
Trio for Piano and Strings in B flat major
Folk Tale for Cello and Piano
Sonata for Clarinet and Piano in D major
Sonata for Clarinet and Piano in E major
Romance for Clarinet and Piano by Arnold Bax
Trio in one movement for Violin, Clarinet and Piano*
Gould trio; Robert Plane, clarinet [Naxos, 2006]










*Beat Furrer
Aer* (for piano trio)
Trio Catch [Kairos, 2014]


----------



## bharbeke

Bach: Mass in B Minor (Karl Richter version)

I would classify this as a good recording and on a similar level as the Klemperer recording. The biggest weakness I heard was that in several places, it sounded like the trumpet player was struggling to hit the notes. I am understanding of this, but it is not something I hear often in professional versions of classical music pieces.


----------



## Vaneyes

Only 17 days 'til Xmas. Everyone's gift shopping done? I can't give coal anymore...too expensive. 

Recorded 1987.


----------



## Easy Goer

Scriabin: The Complete Etudes. Garrick Ohlsson


----------



## Vaneyes

realdealblues said:


> Indeed it is. I have all 3 of Paavo *Berglund's Sibelius* cycles.* I have a preference for the Helsinki set *at times but the Bournemouth set is wonderful.


Me, too. Furthermore, I've not much cared for Bournemouth in anything I've heard. :tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

EARLY ITALIAN MADRIGALS
*Various and Anonymous*
Capella Antiqua München
Elisabeth Ruhland, Gustav Leonhardt - harpsichord
Franz Brüggen - flute
Michael Schäffer - lute
Wieland Kuijken - viol da gamba
Konrad Ruhland - director

_Pro-Arte_


----------



## Vaneyes

realdealblues said:


> It's funny how many reach for Sibelius when winter strikes.
> 
> I'm no different...
> *
> Jean Sibelius*
> 
> _Sonatine for Piano in F-sharp minor, Op. 67/1
> Sonatine for Piano in E, Op. 67/2
> Sonatine for Piano in B-flat minor, Op. 67/3
> Kyllikki, Op. 41_
> 
> View attachment 90682
> 
> 
> *Glenn Gould
> 
> *This was perfect driving through the blowing snow and 20 degree temps today...


Released 1977. An experimental recording in which Gould looped several microphones at various distances from the piano. It is also a declaration of his love for the great Finnish composer, whom he had met in Berlin in the 1950s at a performance of Sibelius's Fifth under Herbert von Karajan-"one of the truly indelible musical-dramatic experiences of my life."--Sony/Gould

"Sibelius, that spare, bleak, motivically stingy counterpoint that nobody south of the Baltic ever seems to write."-- Gould

*Yo-Yo and Glenn*











Related:

http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2007/07/09/apparition-in-the-woods


----------



## George O

Bettina said:


> This looks great! Does it include Bizet's piano transcription of L'Arlesienne?
> 
> Sadly, this recording probably isn't available on CD, but I'll hunt around the internet and see what I can find.


No, sorry.

Here is a list of the pieces on it:

http://www.allmusic.com/album/georges-bizet-intégrale-de-loeuvre-pour-piano-mw0001820868


----------



## pmsummer

DA PACEM
*Arvo Pärt*
Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir
Paul Hillier - director
Christopher Bowers-Broadbent - organ
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Blancrocher

Bruckner: Symphony 8 (Jochum/Berlin)


----------



## opus55

Martinu: Symphony No. 1
_Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Bryden Thomson_










This is an action packed symphony so far - First time listening to a Martinu symphony.


----------



## George O

opus55 said:


> Martinu: Symphony No. 1
> _Royal Scottish National Orchestra
> Bryden Thomson_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an action packed symphony so far - First time listening to a Martinu symphony.


A friend of mine, a musician with by far the largest collection of records I have ever seen, considers Martinu's 4th to be the greatest symphony ever. So there's one you should listen to!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven: Cello Sonatas & Variations
*
Disc1 
_Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Frank Braley (piano)_


----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> *Brahms: Lieder / Margaret Price, James Lockhart (Orfeo)*
> I listened to this both last night and while driving into work this morning. It's some of the best lieder singing I've ever heard. So sad and beautiful, it puts a lump in my throat and makes my hair stand on end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique; Hungarian March; Trojan March; Corsair Overture; Roman Carnival Overture / Paul Paray, Detroit SO (Mercury)*
> I've only had this CD a short while and only given it a few listens, but it's not hard to understand why Paray's Berlioz is so highly regarded. Everything feels so RIGHT.


Again my first smile on the forum today!


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Just back from a tiresome day at a Christmas fair in Düsseldorf and my wife is happy, so I am happy.
> And now back to business.
> 
> Sibelius Karelia Suite


Wonderful cover also!!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn: Cello concertos.*

Gautier Capuçon/ Daniel harding.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Fritz Wunderlich: The Christmas Album*


----------



## Andolink

*Brian Ferneyhough*: *Plötzlichkeit* for large orchestra (2006)
BBC Symphony Orchestra/Martyn Brabbins

(UK premiere from the Barbican's 2011 Total Immersion day--off air recording available from http://5against4.com/2013/01/18/ferneyhough-week-plotzlichkeit-uk-premiere/)


----------



## Valjuan

The Ashkenazy set of the complete Scriabin Piano Sonatas. I'm finding that he handles the colors quite well. The 4th is particularly dripping. Hamelin may have more "technical mastery" (whatever that means), but seems to lack an in-depth understanding of the romanticism that Ashkenazy is so at home with.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Symphonies 45-47-48

Antal Dorati conducting.


----------



## Sloe

I am listening to Anton Bruckner´s seventh symphony.
Orchestra: Scottish National Orchestra
Conductor: Peter Oundjian


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti; Roberto Devereux.*

_Beverly Sills/ Ilosfalvy/Wolff/ Glossop.

Charles Mackerras conducting._


----------



## tdc

Debussy - Etudes, Mitsuko Uchida


----------



## ShropshireMoose

J.S.Bach: Brandenburg Concertos 1-6 London Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Adrian Boult

Boult's set of the Brandenburgs is a joyous affair, full of life, love and affection. Big band Bach yes, and in Boult's hands it is an unalloyed delight. With soloists like Rodney Friend/Raymond Leppard/Roger Winfield/David Munrow etc. how could you go wrong?? I love it.


----------



## Pugg

*Shostakovich* Leningrad Symphony ( 7)


----------



## Guest

Mozart 39 & 41


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renata Tebaldi - Christmas Festival
*


----------



## eljr

*Mikhail Pletnev / Russian National Orchestra
Tchaikovsky Selections*


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Two String Quintets
The Nash Ensemble

Fine Brahms chamber music.
Idiomatic performances.


----------



## Guest

Wagner Parsifal


----------



## Pugg

​
*Enesco*: Roumanian Rhapsody No.2 (14 June 14, 1960)
*Brahms*: Hungarian Dances; Haydn Variations

Antal Dorati / London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Andolink

*Andrew Imbrie*: _Piano Concerto No. 3_
Alan Feinberg, piano
Riverside Symphony/George Rothman










This piano concerto is a very impressive piece, very well performed and recorded.


----------



## realdealblues

*J.S. Bach*

_The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1, Prelude Fugue Nos. 1-8_









Glenn Gould









Sviatoslav Richter

Comparing these two recordings is interesting in so many ways. Two totally different interpretations from two complete masters. It also still amazes me when I switch back from Richter's airy, pedal'd piano tone to Gould's closer mic'd, staccato tone how much like a harpsichord Gould's recording really can sound at times. Lovely stuff on both accounts.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Vasks

*G. Pierne - Overture (on popular Basque themes) to "Ramuntcho" (Mari/EMI)
Ravel - Piano Concerto in D for Left Hand (Thibaudet/London)
Francaix - L'heure du berger (Gaudier Ens/Hyperion)
Ibert - Suite symphonique "Paris" (Audoli/Arion)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn* - String Quartet Op.77, No.1


----------



## Haydn man

Number 5 from each set
Quite a contrast here as Glazunov continues with the rich expansive Russian style music. Whereas Nielsen has changed direction and jumped into a much more modern style with his fifth symphony


----------



## Haydn man

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Haydn* - String Quartet Op.77, No.1


What do you think of this box set?
It looks mighty tempting


----------



## Heliogabo

Yes, this is a beautiful album










Perahia sheds new light (and shadows) over this timeless keyboard pieces.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1984.


----------



## Pugg

Haydn man said:


> What do you think of this box set?
> It looks mighty tempting


I never regret buying it, they play fantastic an the sound is well improved.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti/ Mayr : Messa di Gloria and Credo in D major *

Siri Karoline Thornhill (soprano), Marie-Sophie Pollak (soprano), Marie-Sande Papenmeyer (alto), Mark Adler (tenor), Martin Berner (bass) & Theona Gubba-Chkheidze (violin)

Simon Mayr Choir, Members of the Bavarian State Opera Chorus & Concerto de Bassus, Franz Hauk.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Fritz Wunderlich: The Christmas Album*


Fritz R.I.P.:angel:

Eva celebrated her 82nd four days ago.


----------



## bharbeke

Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" (Leonard Bernstein, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra)

The RCO sounds splendid and powerful throughout this symphony. The second movement was the one that impressed me most in this recording. I like this collaboration, and it was a good choice for a Friday morning.


----------



## millionrainbows

Berg: 7 Early Songs, from the DG box.


----------



## millionrainbows

Berg: 5 Altenberg Lieder, op. 4, from the same DG box. While the Early Songs are late Romantic, tonal, and dreamy, these are considerably more dissonant and disturbing.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Partitas (Gould), Brandenburg Concertos (Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment), Goldberg Variations (Feltsman)


----------



## Haydn man

An early listen for this weeks Saturday Symphony
A thank you to Becca for suggesting this version. Mark Elder and the Halle do a fine job with this, and I shall look for other VW recordings they have done


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Fritz R.I.P.:angel:
> 
> Eva celebrated her 82nd four days ago.


It was on a morning that I put on my transistor radio beside my bed and heard that Frits Wunderlich died in an accident.
If I remember it well,he was using a house from Gottlob Frick for vacation and fell from the stairs.
He was one of my idols like Dietrich Fischer Dieskau.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Myaskovsky Cello Concerto, with Rostropovich soloist. Interesting, though I need to hear it another time or two to be convinced by it.


----------



## JACE

*Wagner: Orchestral Works from the Operas / Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra (EMI)*










*J.S. Bach: English Suites Nos. 1, 3 and 6 / Murray Perahia (Sony)*


----------



## realdealblues

*Franz Schubert*
_
Symphony No. 8 in B minor, D. 759 "Unfinished"
_*[Rec. 1955]
*








Charles Munch/Boston Symphony Orchestra


----------



## JACE

I'm following Haydn man's lead and getting an early jump on the Saturday Symphony:










*Vaughan Williams: A Sea Symphony / Joan Rodgers, William Shimell, Vernon Handley, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra & Chorus (EMI)*


----------



## Guest

I had to pause awhile after the Parsifal

Just in the letterbox this beatiful music by Sweelinck CD 1


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Traverso said:


> It was on a morning that I put on my transistor radio beside my bed and heard that Frits Wunderlich died in an accident.
> If I remember it well,he was using a house from Gottlob Frick for vacation and fell from the stairs.
> *He was one of my idols like Dietrich Fischer Dieskau.*


You know, when I learned that the latter died around the same time I registered on TC and got a real interest for exploring classical music, it seemed to me that my whole interest was like chasing something that rapidly escapes from me, like trying to get on a departing train that is swiftly leaving the station. I really wished I was born at least 30 years before I was.

What do you think of my new avatar, by the way?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Traverso said:


> Wagner Parsifal


I dearly love that one. It was the first one I have ever heard, by the way.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1985/6.


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> I dearly love that one. It was the first one I have ever heard, by the way.


My first one was by Karajan and after listening to it the long lines and a sense of blessing stayed with me for many days.
My second was with Barenboim ,my third,Solti and Fourth Knappertbusch (1963)
Solti is my first choice.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> You know, when I learned that the latter died around the same time I registered on TC and got a real interest for exploring classical music, it seemed to me that my whole interest was like chasing something that rapidly escapes from me, like trying to get on a departing train that is swiftly leaving the station. I really wished I was born at least 30 years before I was.
> 
> What do you think of my new avatar, by the way?


Choosing an avatar is a very serious bussines,it reflects also the one who chooses.My choice would be entirely different,not suggesting that my choice reveils my whole character. :lol:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ Wow... just wow... :lol:

Right now I am listening to this Lied "Litanei auf das Fest aller Seelen"






from the DFD/ Gerald Moore Schubert collection. He pronounces the word "vollendet" in the third line so as if it was made of fragile glass and should be handled gently. This here Germanophile who appreciates the music of words almost as much as the music of notes, has her knees go weak at the sound of it.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Vaneyes said:


>


Charming!

That's another one off my Christmas card list.


----------



## George O

Bohuslav Martinu (1890-1959)

Symphony No. 1

Inventions

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra / Vaclav Neumann

on Supraphon (Czechoslovakia), from 1977


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Granados: Danzas Espanolas/Valses Poeticos Alicia de Larrocha

Borodin: "Prince Igor" Overture Halle Orchestra/Leslie Heward
Shostakovich: Concerto No.1 for Piano, Trumpet and Strings, Op.35 Eileen Joyce/Arthur Lockwood/Halle Orchestra/Leslie Heward
Liadov: Kikimora, Op.42 Halle Orchestra/Sir Adrian Boult
Borodin: Symphony No.2 in B Minor Halle Orchestra/Constant Lambert
Tchaikovsky: Waltz from "The Sleeping Beauty," Op.66 Halle Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

A lovely disc of Granados, beautifully played by Alicia de Larrocha, I put this on as it has been a very dull day, weather wise, here, with ne'er a suggestion of sunshine, this lovely music warms one up considerably. I bought this at a recital I went to that she gave at the Edinburgh Festival in 1996, and got it signed by her, a lovely lady, and a supreme musician. 
The disc of the Halle Orchestra's wartime Russian recordings I acquired by accident, I'd ordered a Dutton disc of Sargent conducting English music, and must have got the number wrong, and this turned up instead, I bought it anyway (it was only about £5) and it proved to be most enjoyable, especially the terrific performance of the Shostakovich Concerto, Eileen Joyce is on top form, and so is the trumpeter Arthur Lockwood. Sir Adrian Boult's performance of Kikimora is another highlight, Boult nearly always got a good performance of whatever he was conducting, another supreme musician too much taken for granted.


----------



## JACE

George O said:


> Bohuslav Martinu (1890-1959)
> Symphony No. 1
> Inventions
> Czech Philharmonic Orchestra / Vaclav Neumann
> on Supraphon (Czechoslovakia), from 1977


I'm confident that I've never seen a photograph of an LP in a shower before.

George, keep us on our toes!


----------



## Guest

JACE said:


> I'm confident that I've never seen a photograph of an LP in a shower before.
> 
> George, keep us on our toes!


It is an artistic choice,matching the colours,I think


----------



## George O

I thought it was a shower curtain behind her in the cover painting. But now I see it's called The Angel, so more likely they are her wings. Presumably angels have to keep clean too.


----------



## George O

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 90705
> View attachment 90706
> 
> 
> Granados: Danzas Espanolas/Valses Poeticos Alicia de Larrocha
> 
> Borodin: "Prince Igor" Overture Halle Orchestra/Leslie Heward
> Shostakovich: Concerto No.1 for Piano, Trumpet and Strings, Op.35 Eileen Joyce/Arthur Lockwood/Halle Orchestra/Leslie Heward
> Liadov: Kikimora, Op.42 Halle Orchestra/Sir Adrian Boult
> Borodin: Symphony No.2 in B Minor Halle Orchestra/Constant Lambert
> Tchaikovsky: Waltz from "The Sleeping Beauty," Op.66 Halle Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent
> 
> A lovely disc of Granados, beautifully played by Alicia de Larrocha, I put this on as it has been a very dull day, weather wise, here, with ne'er a suggestion of sunshine, this lovely music warms one up considerably. I bought this at a recital I went to that she gave at the Edinburgh Festival in 1996, and got it signed by her, a lovely lady, and a supreme musician.
> The disc of the Halle Orchestra's wartime Russian recordings I acquired by accident, I'd ordered a Dutton disc of Sargent conducting English music, and must have got the number wrong, and this turned up instead, I bought it anyway (it was only about £5) and it proved to be most enjoyable, especially the terrific performance of the Shostakovich Concerto, Eileen Joyce is on top form, and so is the trumpeter Arthur Lockwood. Sir Adrian Boult's performance of Kikimora is another highlight, Boult nearly always got a good performance of whatever he was conducting, another supreme musician too much taken for granted.


Hey Moose,

Get out your camera and let's see that autograph!

It should look something like this:










This was a gift from missed member MozartsGhost.


----------



## DavidA

Chopin / Franck. Cello Sonatas

Harnoy / Katsaris

Didn't really know these works until I bought the disc in a charity shop for £1 They are really fine pieces


----------



## ShropshireMoose

George, no sooner the word than the deed! I had to scan it (no digital camera!!) and whilst I was at it scanned one of the pictures that sits on the piano, it's a bit fuzzy because I didn't want the fuss of taking it out of the frame, I'm hoping you can see it sufficiently clearly to recognise who it is!! (Sent to me when he appeared at the Royal Festival Hall in 1982!)


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling a future release. I'm surprised BIS would release something like this. Give it a miss. The field's too competitive to justify a pricey purchase of anemic playing. Those looking for a double of these works, Santa Cecilia/Pappano (EMI), or VPO/Maazel (Decca). Not SACD, but edge-of-the-seat performances in very good sound. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

George O said:


> Bohuslav Martinu (1890-1959)
> 
> Symphony No. 1
> 
> Inventions
> 
> Czech Philharmonic Orchestra / Vaclav Neumann
> 
> on Supraphon (Czechoslovakia), from 1977


Okay...now about that shower head.


----------



## bharbeke

Bizet: Carmen (Claudio Abbado, London Symphony Orchestra, Teresa Berganza, Placido Domingo, etc.)

This was a very fine performance of the opera Carmen. I enjoyed the voices of Teresa Berganza and Ileana Cotrubas greatly. The best parts were the overture, Habanera (the part that plays during The AristoCats), Votre mere avec moi sortait de la chapelle, and Act 4's Entr'acte.


----------



## Rhinotop

eljr said:


> *Mikhail Pletnev / Russian National Orchestra
> Tchaikovsky Selections*


The best piece is Francesca da Rimini. What a power!


----------



## opus55

George O said:


> A friend of mine, a musician with by far the largest collection of records I have ever seen, considers Martinu's 4th to be the greatest symphony ever. So there's one you should listen to!


No. 4 is the very last symphony in the box set. Maybe there is a reason for that!


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Grieg: The Last Spring conducted by Jansons/Oslo Philharmonic
Rozsa: Three Hungarian Sketches cond. by Rozsa/RCA Italiana Orchestra
Glinka: Harp Concerto Ellis, harp cond. by Bonynge/London Symphony
Glazunov: "Autumn" from The Seasons cond. by Svetlanov/Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## pmsummer

FANTAZIAS
*Henry Purcell*
Rose Consort of Viols
_
Naxos_


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

The title may not say much, but this disc is full of beautiful chamber music by various 17th century composers (e.g. Pandolfi-Mealli, Fontana, Schmelzer) and also equally compelling arrangements of organ toccatas and chorale fantasies by Bohm, Bruhns and Tunder for instruments.


----------



## JohnD

Pugg said:


> ​*The B.P Christmas album *
> This is a compilation from earlier recordings.


I listened to samples from this album and I really liked the brass ensemble pieces. Do the notes say what album these recordings were first issued on?


----------



## Pugg

For the Saturday symphony tradition:
​
*Vaughan Williams*: Symphony No. 1 'A Sea Symphony'

Christine Goerke (soprano), Brett Polegato (baritone)

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Atlanta Symphony Chorus, Robert Spano


----------



## Pugg

​
*The sound of Christmas.*

World stars sing Christmas songs.


----------



## Casebearer

Listening to a record that's older than I am. It's from 1955 by The Opera Society (M2029-OP20).

Wagner's Lohengrin performed by the Chorus and Orchestra of the Frankfurt Opera conducted by Carl Bamberger.

Soloists are Uta Graf (Elsa), Anneliese Schlosshauer (Ortrud), Karl Libl (Lohengrin), Leonardo Wolowsky (King Henry), Roland Kunz ( Frederick of Telramund and Herald).


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Fritz R.I.P.:angel:
> 
> Eva celebrated her 82nd four days ago.


Think of all the things he could have done......


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Choosing an avatar is a very serious bussines,it reflects also the one who chooses.My choice would be entirely different,not suggesting that my choice reveils my whole character. :lol:


Living the good life!!


----------



## Pugg

bharbeke said:


> Bizet: Carmen (Claudio Abbado, London Symphony Orchestra, Teresa Berganza, Placido Domingo, etc.)
> 
> This was a very fine performance of the opera Carmen. I enjoyed the voices of Teresa Berganza and Ileana Cotrubas greatly. The best parts were the overture, Habanera (the part that plays during The AristoCats), Votre mere avec moi sortait de la chapelle, and Act 4's Entr'acte.


I love that recording also, the only "problem" i have that Berganza sounding so not like a gypsy , more like a lady of high upper class. ( And I do love Berganza to bits)


----------



## Casebearer

Before Lohengrin I've been listening to a Wagner excerpt-LP with pieces from Tannhäuser, Lohengrin, Die Walküre and Tristan and Isolde played by the Philadelphia Orchestra led by Eugene Ormandy. 

I especially liked Liebestod from Tristan and Isolde. Really beautiful.


----------



## Pugg

Casebearer said:


> Before Lohengrin I've been listening to a Wagner excerpt-LP with pieces from Tannhäuser, Lohengrin, Die Walküre and Tristan and Isolde played by the Philadelphia Orchestra led by Eugene Ormandy.
> 
> I especially liked Liebestod from Tristan and Isolde. Really beautiful.


Who are singing this roles?


----------



## Pugg

Mozart: Piano Sonatas Nos. 4 & 15


----------



## tortkis

Turina: Piano Music Vol. 1 - Jordi Masó (Naxos)


----------



## Pugg

​
MOZART: Sinfonia Concertante K364; Concertone K191
IPO/ Perlman / Zukerman / Mehta


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​
*Allegri:* Miserere mei, Deus

*Palestrina*: Stabat mater
Hodie Beata Virgo
Senex puerum portabat
Magnificat primi toni
Litaniae de Beata Virgine Maria, 8vv

_The Choir of King's College, Cambridge, Sir David Willcocks_


----------



## Pugg

​*Liszt*:
Transcendental Studies, S139 Nos. 1-12
Two Concert Studies, S145/R6: Gnomenreigen; Waldesrauschen
Three Concert Studies, S144/R5: Un lamento; La leggierezza; Un sospiro
Grandes Études de Paganini (6), S. 141

*Daniil Trifonov* (piano)


----------



## Dr Johnson

Pat Fairlea said:


> Myaskovsky Cello Concerto, with Rostropovich soloist. Interesting, though I need to hear it another time or two to be convinced by it.


Have you heard *this version?*


----------



## Haydn man

No.6 from each 
Nielsen has really moved on to a 20th Century style with his final symphony and it has been interesting to note his progression through the 6 symphonies in particular the last two
Glazunov 6 is another rich sweeping work with continued Tchaikovsky influence and hughly enjoyable overall
The playing in both sets continues to be excellent


----------



## elgar's ghost

Webern's orchestral and chamber works from the 6-disc DG box.

_Im Sommerwind_ - idyll based on a poem by B. Wille WoO (1904), _Passacaglia_ op.1 (1908), _5 Movements_ op.5 - version for string orchestra of the _5 Movements_ for String Quartet WoO (1909), _6 Pieces_ op.6 (1909), _3 Pieces_ WoO (1913), _Five Pieces_ op.10 (1911-13), Symphony op.21 (1928), Arrangements of nos. 1 & 4 from _Six German Dances_ for piano D820 by F. Schubert (orch. 1931), Arrangement of _Fuga (Ricercata) a 6 voci_ by J.S. Bach [from _The Musical Offering_] (orch. 1934-35) and _Variations_ op.30 (1940):

_2 Pieces_ for cello and piano WoO (1899), _Four Movements_ for Violin and Piano op.7 (1910), _3 Little Pieces_ for Cello and Piano op.11 (1914), Cello Sonata WoO (1914 - inc.), Piano Quintet WoO (1907), _Langsamer Satz (Slow Movement) for String Quartet WoO (1905), Rondo for String Quartet WoO (1906), String Quartet WoO (1905), 5 Movements for String Quartet WoO (1909), 6 Bagatelles for String Quartet op.9 (1911-13), 3 Pieces for String Quartet WoO (1913), Movement for String Trio Op. post. (1925), String Trio op.20 (1926-27), Quartet for violin, clarinet, tenor saxophone and piano op.22 (1930) and String Quartet op.28 (1936-38):








_


----------



## rojaba

Thanks to Andolink and RaL for recommending them! Brightens up my drizzly December morning


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms:*
"Op.24 in B flat major, Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel"
Pieces Op.119 "4" Op.117 interlude of "three"


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert lieder.*
Ian Bostirdge/ Julius Drake.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ Another performer of Lieder I dearly love.

In fact I think I will make a break from DFD and listen to his Winterreise.









What a darkly beautiful work!


----------



## Guest

Vaughan Williams A Sea symphony


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin/Mozart/Hummel *: _Alexander Krichel_

Chopin: Krakowiak op. 1
Mozart-Variationen op. 2 "La ci darm la mano" for piano & orchestera
Hummel: Fantasie op. 116 r Oberons Zauberhorn" for Klavier & Orchestera
Mozart: Klavierkonzert Nr. 12 A-Dur KV 414

Alexander Krichel,

Polish Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra Sopot, Wojciech Rajski


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Pugg said:


> ​


Looks like he's been impaled on that piano, or vice-versa.


----------



## Pugg

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Looks like he's been impaled on that piano, or vice-versa.


Now that you mention it. :lol:


----------



## deprofundis

Im waking up this saturday morning to ars subtilior finest box-set Figures of Harmony, im at cd1 ,will lisen to the four cd this morning great set of obscur artist like Trebor , Senleches ect...

What is the story here well yesterday, i had a small happening, a happening is a small party thus said thus meaning more than 2 person, i had good friend joel and benoit, the coolest dude, the more open minded folks.While we party we would lisen to some classical gesualdo Evviva il Principe, and before one of my friend slept over yesterday, we lisen to some instrumental Gesualdo.

Have a great wonderful day, deprofundis salute his followers and fanboys across the globe, deprofundis salute especially the good dutch people , the good english people and his buddy on TC.I hope my post are worth of interrest here anyway that about it

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Dietrich Fischer Dieskau and Beethoven Lieder ,I enjoy it very much.

DFK is fabulous as always,The recording of the Beethoven songs are from 1982-1984.He is a good companion but I talk no further ,I prefer to listen.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel:* Piano Concertos
Valses nobles et sentimentales

_Krystian Zimerman (piano)_

Cleveland Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez


----------



## Vasks

_On vinyl_

*W. A. Mozart - Overture to "Cosi Fan Tutti" (Walter/Columbia)
Beethoven - Symphony #4 (Schmidt-Isserstedt/London)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*

_Eugen Jochum on EMI and on DG._

The Penguin Guide says the DG and EMI versions of Jochum's Bruckner are about the same. Now that I have both cycles, in comparison, that's not the case with the 4th. Just listening to the first movement of the 4th, the DG has sections which are so rushed through as to sound perfunctory. In fact, when I purchased his DG cycle and heard the 4th as my first exposure to Jochum, I thought he didn't know what he was doing, and it put a prejudice in me toward his other Bruckner symphonies which took some time to overcome.

The EMI is much better; there is the Furtwanglering at times, but it isn't so pronounced as to be distracting.

So at least for the first movements, the 4th is much better with the EMI recording. Actually the whole thing is better on the EMI recording.


----------



## Andolink

Two very different but equally stunning works this morning--

*L. van Beethoven*: _Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 36_










*Stefan Wolpe*: _Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion and Piano_ (1955)
Peter Veale, oboe, Beverley Ellis, cello, Pascal Pons, percussion, Sven Thomas Kiebler, piano, James Avery, conductor


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dame Joan Sutherland : Joy to the Wolrd.*


----------



## Haydn man

No.7 from this set
In the same key as Beethoven's Pastoral and with some very similar elements especially in the first movement


----------



## starthrower

Live collection of subtle and beautiful chamber, chamber orchestral, and vocal works.


----------



## Sonata

I'm listening to the first two albums in this set, solo piano works. This set has been on my A mazon wishlist for two or three years now, as yet unpurchased. I'm not sure why I've not pulled the trigger yet. Anyway, I'm listening courtesy of my Amazon unlimited music free trial. I won't be surprised if I purchase it in 2017 when my trial expires.  Ravel rocks


----------



## Vaneyes

For Saturday Symphony listening, via YT, *RVW*: Symphony 1, w. BBC SO/Oramo et al (2013 Prom1).


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vaneyes said:


> For Saturday Symphony listening, via YT, *RVW*: Symphony 1, w. BBC SO/Oramo et al (2013 Prom1).


Is that the Saturday Symphony? I've been avoiding his first symphony - too much singing - but for today I'll take one for the team. It's a coin toss between Davis and Thomson - and Thomson wins.


----------



## Guest

bioluminescentsquid said:


> The title may not say much, but this disc is full of beautiful chamber music by various 17th century composers (e.g. Pandolfi-Mealli, Fontana, Schmelzer) and also equally compelling arrangements of organ toccatas and chorale fantasies by Bohm, Bruhns and Tunder for instruments.


What_ is_ that thing on the cover? Guess I'll find out when my copy arrives!


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Piano Trio No. 2 in C Major
Jerusalem Trio

For me, the most beautiful piano trio ever composed.
My heart always beats a little faster when I listen to this.
This performance is top-notch-perfect intonation and full of passion.


----------



## starthrower

Levine/CSO

This performance doesn't seem to have the spark or magic. Sounds too mannered. Oh well, I've now purchased the wrong recording again. Maybe a third try in another 10 years?


----------



## deprofundis

Hello it's a bright frozen winter day, so since it's saturday and i want a pleasant quiet day and venture into ancient lore deepest end well almost, let's lisen again to Abélard and Héloise cd on bayard music i mean heck it's a harmonia mundi, than following this interresting ''travel'' ,might settle for some Neidhart conduct by ensemble Leones, than and only than finish this whit the glory of* Leonin and Perrotin *(thanks to naxos).So no loud extreme orchestration for today, my father is sick down the stair his room his one floor down to my room, it's a duplex my place upstear, so i can pull heavy orchestral music since he's sick and sleeping, take care TC because i know i will trought music that is , *ancient and sacred*

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

A tale of two Goldbergs! I bought Lifschitz's at his concert Thursday, then Esfahani's arrived the next day. From his concert, I knew what to expect from Lifschitz: a probing mind, technique that allowed him to bring out all sorts of hidden voices, and warmly expressive playing. I was not disappointed! I then turned to Esfahani's and nearly ejected it after a few measures! "What the hell is he doing" I asked since he omitted the ornaments and messed with the rhythm of the opening Aria. Then the repeat came, and all was well: ornaments were happily played and rhythms restored. He went on to play a quite convincing version. Both are very well recorded, but I vastly prefer the dynamic and tonal possibilities of a modern grand piano.


----------



## jim prideaux

repeated listening over the past few days to Bartok's 3rd Piano Concerto-Schiff, Fischer and the Budapest Festival Orch.(starting to 'get it').......

Jarvi and the Bamberg S.O performing Martinu's 3rd and 4th Symphonies.


----------



## bharbeke

Chopin's Piano Concertos, performed by Rafal Blechacz, Jerzy Semkow, and the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra

Both sounded good to my ears, and I give a slight nod to the first for having the stronger ending.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Vaughan Williams: A Sea Symphony Elaine Blighton/John Cameron/BBC Chorus/BBC Choral Society/Christchurch Harmonic Choir/BBC Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.5 in E-flat, Op.73 "Emperor" Jorge Bolet/Philharmonia Orchestra/James Loughran

VW's Sea Symphony in a vigorous and bracing performance from the Royal Albert Hall in 1965 by Sir Malcolm Sargent and forces! Then another live performance, one I recorded off the radio from the Royal Festival Hall, 8th October, 1986, Bolet on superb form, as are Loughran and the Philharmonia, one to treasure!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Violin Concerto No. 1*


----------



## hpowders

Manxfeeder said:


> *Shostakovich, Violin Concerto No. 1*
> 
> View attachment 90726


The only way to listen to this concerto is with David Oistrakh as soloist.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1986. Under a number of reissued guises...*Corelli* fans need it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

hpowders said:


> Brahms Piano Trio No. 2 in C Major
> Jerusalem Trio
> 
> For me, the most beautiful piano trio ever composed.
> My heart always beats a little faster when I listen to this.
> This performance is top-notch-perfect intonation and full of passion.


I usually stop at Trio No. 1, so I'm pulling this one up. I have the Trio Fontenay.


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*
> 
> _Eugen Jochum on EMI and on DG._
> 
> The Penguin Guide says the DG and EMI versions of Jochum's Bruckner are about the same. Now that I have both cycles, in comparison, that's not the case with the 4th. Just listening to the first movement of the 4th, the DG has sections which are so rushed through as to sound perfunctory. In fact, when I purchased his DG cycle and heard the 4th as my first exposure to Jochum, I thought he didn't know what he was doing, and it put a prejudice in me toward his other Bruckner symphonies which took some time to overcome.
> 
> The EMI is much better; there is the Furtwanglering at times, but it isn't so pronounced as to be distracting.
> 
> So at least for the first movements, the 4th is much better with the EMI recording. Actually the whole thing is better on the EMI recording.


For Bruckner 4, I prefer the performance and sound of BPO/Jochum (DG, rec.1965). Better playing (incl. transitions, attacks), better soundstage (wider, recessed) for my ears. Re movement times and TT, pretty much the same.

However, these differences of opinion occur frequently when conductors produce two or more sets of the same works. Cheers, Manx.:tiphat:


----------



## KenOC

Edgar Meyer, Double Bass Concerto in D major. A very nice work indeed, with the composer as soloist.


----------



## JACE

*Claudio Arrau Plays Schumann (Philips)*
Carnaval, Op. 9; Fantasie in C major, Op. 17

If I had to choose one Schumann pianist for my proverbial desert island, it would be Arrau. Also worth mentioning: The sound of these Dutch-made Philips LPs is _outstanding_, as good as any piano recordings you'll ever hear.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Piano Sonata No. 1. Ravel, Gaspard de la nuit.*


----------



## KenOC

Howard Hanson, Symphony No. 1 "Nordic." Hanson and the Eastman-Rochester folks. A classic.


----------



## JACE

*Beethoven Bicentennial Collection, Vol. II: Symphonies & Overtures, Part Two (DG)*
Symphony No. 7 / Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vaneyes said:


> For Bruckner 4, I prefer the performance and sound of BPO/Jochum (DG, rec.1965). Better playing (incl. transitions, attacks), better soundstage (wider, recessed) for my ears. Re movement times and TT, pretty much the same.
> :


I wasn't aware of that one. I'm listening on Spotify. Quite nice. Thanks!


----------



## Guest

The second cd of this very attractive box.


----------



## bharbeke

Mozart: Clarinet Concerto (Alfred Prinz, Karl Bohm, Vienna Philharmonic)

This work is exceptional, and I love how this performance came together.


----------



## David OByrne




----------



## hpowders

bharbeke said:


> Mozart: Clarinet Concerto (Alfred Prinz, Karl Bohm, Vienna Philharmonic)
> 
> This work is exceptional, and I love how this performance came together.


Nobody wrote for the clarinet like Mozart did, whether in the orchestra or featured as a solo instrument.


----------



## hpowders

Manxfeeder said:


> I usually stop at Trio No. 1, so I'm pulling this one up. I have the Trio Fontenay.


Oh man! Number two is terrific!!! Enjoy it!!


----------



## hpowders

KenOC said:


> Edgar Meyer, Double Bass Concerto in D major. A very nice work indeed, with the composer as soloist.


I wonder what would happen if I remove that bottom peg?


----------



## George O

Gustav Holst (1874-1934): A Fugal Overture

Sir Arnold Bax (1883-1953): November Woods

E. J. Moeran (1894-1950): Sinfonietta

London Philharmonic Orchestra / Sir Adrian Boult

on Lyrita (Buckinghamshire, England), from 1968


----------



## Alfacharger

i finally completed the original versions of Bruckner's Symphonies with the purchase of the 4th this afternoon and what a wild and different version this is!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Franz Liszt's* _Piano Sonata, Hungarian Rhapsody No.15, Valse oubliée No.1, Csárdas macabre, En rêve and Trois Études de concert_ performed by John Ogden from EMI's Liszt: The Piano Collection (CD9).


----------



## KenOC

Ockeghem, Missa Au Travail Suis. The Clerks' Group makes a convincing case for this music.


----------



## JACE

*Schubert: Piano Sonata in C minor, D.958; Moments musicaux, D.780 / Radu Lupu (Decca)*


----------



## starthrower

hpowders said:


> I wonder what would happen if I remove that bottom peg?


You'll probably get Edgar's foot up your ***!


----------



## Marinera

This morning I've listened to sublime Marcelle Meyer disc with Debussy's preludes perhaps twice or more, I got a little lost in the sounds from time to time so can't really say. Impresionistic Debussy blended very well with rainy day outside and it can be depended on bringing outside almost in and with dzen like naturalness too. 
Lately I am a little into music composed in the first half of the 20th c. It ping-pongs between French and Russians back and forth most days. I even ordered my first fully Stravinsky and Prokofiev's cds. Never listened much to them before, imagine that, well and I'm still waiting for them to arrive. Meanwile, as the day progressed my playlist began to look less like modern classical music and more like early music. This is because the book I ordered _The Prado Masterpieces _ beated earlier mention cds to my doorstep first. So here I had basically Spanish Royal family art collection to look at and felt like Savall's Carlos V, Mille Regretz cd would be the very best choice. So I put music on and opened randomly to leaf through the book and by magic or chance it fell open on the same picture of Carlos V as on the cover of this album. Perhaps it was a small instance of fate to digress from modern 20th century music into the earlier period, I ended up listening to it for some time, this time because I lost a little in art.


----------



## Barbebleu

Glenn Gould - Scriabin Piano Sonata #3 in F#Minor.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

This is another disc close to my heart - Leonhardt playing Forqueray, on a harpsichord built by Hemsch in 1751 which Rameau's Patron, Pouplinière, most likely owned. Such a shame that I can only listen to this digitally - I've never managed to come across a physical copy of this re-release or the original "Bliss and pain of the Baroque."


----------



## starthrower

Haunting choral work.


----------



## deprofundis

Good night everyone, tonight im lisening tto an awesome genre French chansons of thee franco-flemish art school era of CM,whit the cd french chanson on naxos i discovered name like Arcadelt that were obscur and found out relatively know specie, i have also Amorosi Pensieri on hyperion which is a Chanson of renaissance not just franco-flemish we get a distinguised german mister name something something i dont recall nor have the cd in hand but i will lisen to it.Secular chansons are fantastic on French chansons on naxos by the way: le chant des oiseaux jannequin is one of the best version i heard so far, short and sweet like it was ment to be sung.You guys like this genra the renaissance sécular chanson?

After these cd i will sleep like a baby, i like the format of the chansons genra short in lenght but a delight.
I need to explore further on French Chansons genra,i like dutch and german chanson too by the way just like english
language barrier dosen pummel me to the ground , another language brought a different color i suppose.

To finish this dissection of french chanson genra i would like to had Gesualdo madrigals brought me into french chanson
it was the next logical step, and well sung madrigal a type of italian chanson ,put in poetry is divine to the ears.

Look at an exemple outside classical Vangelis '' italian song'' what a song , it's in italian you dont have a clue what he singning
unless lyrics sheet but the exotism of language opperated and that about it folks.

:tiphat:


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Brunello playing Bach... exemplifies everything I love in the Cello suites, from warmth to humility...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi: Bassoon Concertos*

Gustavo Núñez (bassoon)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields


----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> *Schubert: Piano Sonata in C minor, D.958; Moments musicaux, D.780 / Radu Lupu (Decca)*


Fantastic pianist, love his Beethoven concertos also very much.


----------



## Pugg

Alfacharger said:


> i finally completed the original versions of Bruckner's Symphonies with the purchase of the 4th this afternoon and what a wild and different version this is!


I saw this in the second hand shop, for €3.50 I think I am going to get it.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Hayden*: piano sonatas ( disc 1)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: Symphony No.3 "Scottish",
Overture "The Fair Melusine", "Trumpet Overture", Ruy Blas, Overture to Victor Hugo's play (LSO)


----------



## Conglomerate

Soler! Ares! Fandango! Amazing!


----------



## tortkis

Alfonso X El Sabio (1221-1284): Cantigas de Santa Maria
La Capella Reial de Catalunya / Hespèrion XX / Jordi Savall (Astrée, 1993)









The performance is polished and exquisite, but no lack of energy. Very good.


----------



## Pugg

​*Graupner*: Bass cantatas.

Klaus Mertens (bass-baritone)

Accademia Daniel, Shalev Ad-El


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch*: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47* * Dvorak* : Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104 *Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme, Op. 33

Janos Starker (cello)

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati[


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann; Ashkenazy*

Bunte Blätter op. 99
Nachtstücke, Op.23


----------



## elgar's ghost

Schulhoff, Hindemith and Lutosławski this morning.

Schulhoff - Piano Concerto op.11 (1913) and Concerto for Piano and Small Orchestra ['alla Jazz'] WoO (1923):










Hindemith - Clarinet Concerto (1947), Horn Concerto (1949), Concerto for Trumpet, Bassoon and Strings (1949) and Concerto for Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Bassoon and Harp (1949):










Lutosławski - _Postludes I-III_ (1958-1960), _Preludes and Fugue_ for 13 Solo Strings (1970-72), _Mini-Overture_ (1982), _Fanfare for Louisville_ (1986), _Fanfare for C.U.B.E._ (1987) _Prelude for G.S.M.D_ (1989) and _Fanfare for the University of Lancaster_ (1989):


----------



## jim prideaux

Jarvi and the Bamberg S.O. performing Martinu's 1st and 2nd Symphonies.

(noticed coincidentally that Flor recorded the same works for Red Seal-his recordings of Mendelssohn are impressive-going in search of a 2nd hand copy!)


----------



## Haydn man

Finishing this cycle with No.8
Less Russian in style than the others but again full of melodies 
Overall I have greatly enjoyed listening to this cycle over the week and become more familiar with Glazunov and how he was influenced by other composers of that era in particular Tchaikovsky.
I think further exploration of Russian composers is called for


----------



## rojaba

One day I will be able to grasp this, one day


----------



## starthrower

Cello Concerto-Truls Mork Radio France/Myung-Whun Chung


----------



## jim prideaux

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 90732
> 
> Finishing this cycle with No.8
> Less Russian in style than the others but again full of melodies
> Overall I have greatly enjoyed listening to this cycle over the week and become more familiar with Glazunov and how he was influenced by other composers of that era in particular Tchaikovsky.
> I think further exploration of Russian composers is called for


with the the greatest respect Mr H can I now recommend that you go to Kalinnikov's two symphonies-sit back and enjoy!

been outside doing some gardening (well more like 'yarding' to be accurate) and in view of the increasingly cold conditions it now seems to be an appropriate time for a cup of Earl Grey and Sibelius-En Saga from the HvK BPO remastered WB box set-great sound.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Walton
String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
Piano Quartet in D minor*
Maggini Quartet, Peter Donohoe [Naxos, 2000]

Both of these are fine works, the string quartet in particular.










*
Debussy
Songs, volume 2
Fêtes galantes, book 1
Proses lyriques
Chansons de Bilitis
Ariettes oubliées
Trois chansons de France
Trois Poèmes de Mallarmé*
Lorna Anderson, Lisa Milne; Malcolm Martineau [Hyperion, 2012]

For some reason I have been ignoring this disc as I worked through a whole stack of other new ones. It is glorious, subtle, iridescent; c'est magnifique.


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi *Heroines.
Angela Gheorghiu


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Guest

Sweelinck cd 3


----------



## Andolink

*Poul Ruders*: _Piano Concerto No. 2_
Vassily Primakov, piano
Norwegian Radio Orchestra/Thomas Søndergård










*Herman D. Koppel*: _Symphony No. 6_










*Per Nørgård*: _Sinfonia austera_


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms* : Piano sonata, six piano pieces, and the scherzo.
Peter Rösel


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Three Piano Trios
The Florestan Trio

I can't get enough of these three chamber music masterpieces.
They are performed a bit on the fast side.
The timings in order are: 36", 27" and 20".
The timings I've encountered in other performances are usually around: 
38", 31" and 24", respectively.

So, if you are in a hurry and you like Brahms Piano Trios....

Impeccable intonation, by the way!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Carl Maria von Weber*: Complete overtures.

WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln, Howard Griffiths.


----------



## Guest

Ligeti cd 4

I: Praeludium 2:47
4-2 II: Signale, Tanz, Choral 1:35
4-3 III: Aria, Akask, Hoketus 1:05
4-4 IV: Solo, Intermezzo, Mixtur, Kanon 4:24
4-5 V: Spectra 2:32
4-6 VI: Capriccio 1:09
4-7 VII: Hymnus 1:18
Double Concerto 
4-8 I: Calmo, Con Tenerezza

Flute - Jacques ZoonOboe - Heinz Holliger

8:31
4-9 II: Allegro Corrente

Flute - Jacques ZoonOboe - Heinz Holliger

7:48
4-10 Ramifications 8:00
Requiem 
4-11 I: Introitus. Sostenuto 5:39
4-12 II: Kyrie. Molto Espressivo 6:35
4-13 III: De Die Judicii Sequentia. Subito: Agitato Molto 8:34
4-14 IV: Lacrimosa. Molto Lento 5:32


----------



## DavidA

Bach Christmas Oratorio

Harnoncourt


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: Piano concertos 19 & 20
Murray Perahia.


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable today_

*Kaminski - Symphonic Overture (Mehta/Jerusalem)
Maayani - Toccata for Harp (McDonald/Klavier)
Stravinsky - Octet (Pesek/Parliament)
Takemitsu - Asterism (Ozawa/RCA)*


----------



## rojaba

In line with the SACD thread I put this beauty on again today. A feast for cold ears 









In case you can't read that: It's Hausegger's Natursymphonie performed by the WDR Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler : Symphony No.8*
Leonard Bernstein conducting.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

It isn't everyday when you wake up and start craving not Buxtehude or Bach, but Haydn!


----------



## Guest

Ma Vlast


----------



## Andolink

*Liza Lim*: _The Compass_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1971, 1979, in the golden age of Philips. High quality was maintained with CD remastering and transfers.


----------



## Judith

Mozart piano no 21
Stephen Hough
Halle Orchestra
Conducted by Bryden Thomson

How beautiful is this???


----------



## Haydn man

Going with this disc having noted hpowders enthusiasm for Brahms Piano Trios


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Stockhausen, IMHO, wrote some fine choral works, and _Welt-Parlament_ (from _Mittwoch_) is no exception:


----------



## Vronsky

*Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique (Paul Paray & DSO)*










Hector Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique
Paul Paray *·* Detroit Symphony Orchestra
Happy Birthday to Hector!


----------



## Guest

Cziffra recorded live in 1962--absolutely devours Liszt's "Totentanz"!


----------



## hpowders

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 90737
> 
> Going with this disc having noted hpowders enthusiasm for Brahms Piano Trios


Haydn man, I know many folks really love the first trio, but for me, they get increasingly better in musical quality in ascending order.

I hope you enjoy them!


----------



## Blancrocher

Haydn: Piano Sonatas (Zhu Xiao-Mei); Beethoven: Piano Concertos 3 & 4 (Fleisher/Szell); Mondonville: Grands Motets (Christie)


----------



## pmsummer

FROM BYZANTIUM TO ANDALUSIA
_Medieval Christian, Jewish and Islamic Music and Poetry_
*Oni Wytars Ensemble*
Peter Rabanser - voice, direction
Belinda Sykes - voice, direction
_
Naxos_


----------



## Sonata

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1971, 1979, in the golden age of Philips. High quality was maintained with CD remastering and transfers.


I too have been listening to piano trios courtesy of Haydn.


----------



## starthrower

No.3 sounded so good, I decided to go through the box.

NP: No.2 "St Florian"


----------



## George O

*desert island disc*










Sergei Prokofiev (1891-1953): Sonata in D, op 94

César Franck (1822-1890): Sonata in A (transcribed for flute)

James Galway, flute
Martha Argerich, piano

on RCA (NYC), from 1975

5 stars


----------



## George O

Sergei Rachmaninoff (1873-1943): Sonata G-moll, op 19

Sergei Prokofiev (1891-1953): Sonate C-dur, op 119

Boris Pergamenschikow, cello
Pavel Gililov, piano

on Preciosa Aulos (Dusseldorf, Germany), from 1985

Just to show how tough it is for touring musicians, check out this New York Times mini-review from 1984:
http://www.nytimes.com/1984/01/29/arts/cello-pergamenschikow.html


----------



## opus55

Piano afternoon -
























Chopin sonata no.3.. Beethoven sonatas 8-11.. Brahms op.117 intermezzos and hungarian dances.


----------



## jim prideaux

Sibelius-6th and 7th Symphonies performed by Oramo and the CBSO.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Hartmann, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Guest




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Wellesz, Symphony No. 9*

At the beginning of the year, there was a thread about goals for this year. Mine was to go through all of Wellesz's symphonies. At number 9 today, mission accomplished.


----------



## millionrainbows

John Cage: Etudes Australis: This recording only















​


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## SiegendesLicht

Tristan und Isolde









Tristan - Wolfgang Windgassen
Konig Marke - Martti Talvela
Isolde - Birgit Nilsson
Kurwenal - Eberhard Waechter
Melot - Claude Heater
Brangane - Christa Ludwig
Ein Hirt - Erwin Wohlfahrt
Ein Steuermann - Gerd Nienstedt
Ein junger Seeman - Peter Schreier

Bayreuther Festspiele Orchester
Karl Böhm (Conductor)


----------



## senza sordino

Eight disks from the past two days

Rachmaninov symphonies 1,2 & 3, symphonic dances, the isle of the dead, the bells (all three disks)
View attachment 90745


Prokofiev Sonata for solo violin, Sonata for two violins, Schnittke Preludium in memory of Shostakovich, Shostakovich Violin Sonata
View attachment 90746


Shostakovich String Quartets 9, 10, 11 and 12; Weinberg String Quartet no 6 (both disks)
View attachment 90747


Rachmaninov Piano Trios, Vocalise and Dreams
View attachment 90748


Shostakovich Cello Concerti
View attachment 90749


----------



## pmsummer

DEEP LISTENING
_Recording in the Fort Worden Cistern_
*Pauline Oliveros*
Pauline Oliveros - accordion
Stuart Dempster - trombone
Panaiotis - voice, electronics, sounds
_
New Albion_


----------



## JACE

Pugg said:


> ​*Brahms* : Piano sonata, six piano pieces, and the scherzo.
> Peter Rösel


What do you think, Pugg???


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brian, Concert Overture, Comedy Overture. Bruckner, Symphony No. 5*

The Brian works are cheery and very British-sounding. I was about to go into Symphony No. 11, but I realized that since my wife just left for a couple hours, so now I can crank up Bruckner all the way.


----------



## bharbeke

Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1 (Emil Gilels, Eugen Jochum, Berlin Philharmonic)

This piano concerto is above average. The first movement has some very interesting ideas contained within it, and I could be happy just listening to that. The second movement does not have much of note, and the third is kind of a "standard" Romantic concerto finale.

Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue (jazz band version orchestrated by Ferde Grofe, performed by James Levine and Chicago Symphony Orchestra players)

Who knew James Levine could play the piano? I love, love, love this version of Rhapsody in Blue! I've been pretty happy with most orchestral versions, too, but this was a very pleasant surprise off of the DG 111 Years 2 set.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Schubert: Piano Trio No.1 performed by Beaux Arts Trio
Mozart: Symphony No.25 perf. by Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra
Brahms: String Quintet No.1 perf. by Trampler and Budapest String Quartet


----------



## George O

Ralph Vaughan Williams (1872-1958): Fantasia on "Greensleeves" and English Folksong Suite

Sir Edward Elgar (1857-1934): "Enigma" Variations

London Symphony Orchestra / Sir Adrian Boult

on Angel (Hollywood, California), from 1971


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Part 1 (CD1) of Joseph Haydn's 'The Creation' performed in English by Christopher Hogwwod & the Academy of Ancient Music with Emma Kirkby, Anthony Rolfe and Michael George along with the Choir of New College Oxford.


----------



## JACE

*Brahms: Violin Concerto / David Oistrakh, Franz Konwitschny, Staatskapelle Dresden (DG)*


----------



## pmsummer

RAMEAU
*Jean Philippe Rameau*
Bob James - digital synthesizer
_
Columbia Masterworks_


----------



## KenOC

Haydn, The Creation. Paul McCreesh with the Gabrieli Consort.


----------



## deprofundis

Greatings all on TC , tonight im having a plate of:

(dramatic drum rolls)

Pierre de la Rue on a fabuleous ensemble my new one or i may has well lisen to Heinrick Finck on cpo record perhaps i will lisen to both, before i go to bed whit a up of tea and that it, perhaps i will change tea for non theine tea, some of them are fine like orange and cinnamon and that it folks i feel very mellow after all this vocal music by melchior Vulpius 3 cd of motets in a row woaw, im a true audiophile.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

JACE said:


> *Brahms: Violin Concerto / David Oistrakh, Franz Konwitschny, Staatskapelle Dresden (DG)*


This performance is a real beauty, Jace. Nicer than his one with Klemperer as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Sonata

A really beautiful album, both in the arrangements of the songs and Brownlee's singing. I will be listening to more of his music for sure.


----------



## bharbeke

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 "Pathetique" (Jewgenij Mrawinskij, Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra)

I have never heard of this conductor before, but that does not stop this from being a phenomenal performance of one of the deserved mainstays of classical music. The music has power, passion, and subtlety where appropriate.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert* : String QuartetsD.46-D.68-D.74
Melos Quartet.


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> I too have been listening to piano trios courtesy of Haydn.


No one should be without this set.


----------



## bharbeke

Mozart: Piano Sonata No. 3 K281, Adagio in B Minor K540, and Rondo in D K485 (Vladimir Horowitz)

These were all enjoyable to hear. Horowitz plays Mozart music masterfully. In other news, water is wet.


----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> What do you think, Pugg???


 I am so glad I follow your advice, enjoyed it very much, wonderful touché,.
I found his Weber and Rachmaninov ( separate discs ) piano concertos also so for a reasonable price, so I did ordered them also.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn* :
Symphony No.1, Octet in E flat, Overtures "A Midsummer Night's Dream" & "The Hebrides",


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert; Piano trios.*
Disc 2
Beaux Arts trio


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Sibelius-6th and 7th Symphonies performed by Oramo and the CBSO.


starting the day with the 6th again......as I have pointed out before this particular cycle seems to have had far less acknowledgement than it deserves!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Weber; Clarinet concertos*.
_Paul Meyer_ .


----------



## Guest

Schubert lieder CD 1


----------



## tdc

Recently listened to some of my favorite works...

Prokofiev - Symphony No. 2









Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 20









J.S. Bach - The Well Tempered Clavier Book II


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Die Zauberflöte, K620*
Recorded live at the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, January 1962
Otto Klemperer conducting.


----------



## Guest

Schubert lieder CD 2


----------



## jim prideaux

I am pleased to report that Bartok's 1st Piano Concerto is now beginning to make sense courtesy of Schiff, Fischer and the Budapest Festival Orch.

while this might be unremarkable to many I consider it to be particularly significant as I have often been stumped by many of the accolades this work receives!


----------



## Barbebleu

Annie Fischer playing the Hammerklavier. Wow. Such stunning playing and it reveals the debt that Beethoven owed to Bach in this sonata. Now my favourite version of this supreme musical achievement.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saëns* - piano concerto's
Disc 2
Jean Philippe Collard / André Previn.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Traverso said:


> Schubert lieder CD 2


Traverso, do you intend to listen to all 21 of them?


----------



## zinc701

I just got Alfred Brendel's recordings of Beethoven Piano Sonatas. Lots to listen to there.


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> Traverso, do you intend to listen to all 21 of them?


Yes,that is my intension,two or three cd's a day so in 7 or 8 days I will all hear them.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Traverso said:


> Yes,that is my intension,two or three cd's a day so in 7 or 8 days I will all hear them.


It is very nice to know that somewhere in the distant Netherlands someone is listening to exactly the same music I am listening to. It creates a sense of community in a way.


----------



## Barbebleu

SiegendesLicht said:


> Traverso, do you intend to listen to all 21 of them?


Of course Traverso will listen to them all. He/she is a true devotee. For my sins I have listened to them all. And a lot of them more than once!


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> It is very nice to know that somewhere in the distant Netherlands someone is listening to exactly the same music I am listening to. It creates a sense of community in a way.


Ach gnadige frau,nur für dich , this song is so dear to me ,I can't help it when I got tears in my eyes,happiness and sadness together in this wonderful song.:angel:






O gracious Art, in how many gray hours

When life's fierce orbit encompassed me,

Hast thou kindled my heart to warm love,

Hast charmed me into a better world.

Oft has a sigh, issuing from thy harp,

A sweet, blest chord of thine,

Thrown open the heaven of better times;

O gracious Art, for that I thank thee!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart; Violin concertos

*
Disc 1

Itzhak Perlman (violin)

Wiener Philharmoniker, James Levine


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Barbebleu said:


> Of course Traverso will listen to them all. He/she is a true devotee. For my sins I have listened to them all. And a lot of them more than once!


I have listened to them all by now too, just not in that order from 1 to 21, more randomly. A lot of them more than once, the Winterreise probably a dozen times or more, and some songs maybe fifty times by now, including An die Musik that Traverso has posted above. Will you accept me into the Grail Order of true devotees as well?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Traverso said:


> Ach gnadige frau,nur für dich , this song is so dear to me ,I can't help it when I got tears in my eyes,happiness and sadness together in this wonderful song.:angel:


Yes, it is wonderful indeed. "Der Himmel besserer Zeiten mir erschlossen..." - opened to me a heaven of better times - that is exactly right.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Some ravishingly beautiful morning music.


----------



## Barbebleu

SiegendesLicht said:


> I have listened to them all by now too, just not in that order from 1 to 21, more randomly. A lot of them more than once, the Winterreise probably a dozen times or more, and some songs maybe fifty times by now, including An die Musik that Traverso has posted above. Will you accept me into the Grail Order of true devotees as well?


I never doubted for a moment that you would take your place among the chosen who kneel at the altar of D. F-D and Schubert.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Barbebleu said:


> I never doubted for a moment that you would take your place among the chosen who kneel at the altar of D. F-D and Schubert.


Yes, and I even believe Wagner would not be jealous  I do find time for him too.


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> Yes, it is wonderful indeed. "Der Himmel besserer Zeiten mir erschlossen..." - opened to me a heaven of better times - that is exactly right.


Listen to this song,the way she is singing this song,great art,I love it. Hugo Wolf


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## SiegendesLicht

Traverso said:


> Listen to this song,the way she is singing this song,great art,I love it. Hugo Wolf


That is from her recording with Furtwängler, right? A very nice performance indeed. That CD is on my wishlist too.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms: Piano works*
disc 2
Peter Rösel.


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> That is from her recording with Furtwängler, right? A very nice performance indeed. That CD is on my wishlist too.


This is the one with Furtwängler,I like the recording with Gerald Moore more.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Barbebleu said:


> I never doubted for a moment that you would take your place among the chosen who kneel at the altar of D. F-D and Schubert.


I am listening to Die schöne Müllerin from that 21-СD collection now.

_Dein ist mein Herz,
Dein is mein Herz 
und soll es ewig, ewig bleiben!.._

Yours is my heart, and will remain yours forever!... - quite appropriate


----------



## Easy Goer

Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin. Boris Khaikin & The Bolshoy Theatre Orchestra and Chorus


----------



## realdealblues

*Franz Schubert*

_Piano Sonata in B-flat major, D. 960_








Sviatoslav Richter
*[Rec. 1972]*








Rudolf Serkin
*[Rec. 1975]*








Murray Perahia
*[Rec. 2003]*


----------



## Vasks

_Spun an oldie record this morning: Symphony #1_

View attachment 90754


----------



## JACE

Last night and again this morning:










*Rudolf Serkin Plays Beethoven (Sony)*
CD 8 
- Piano Sonata No. 30 in E major, Op. 109 
- Piano Sonata No. 31 in A-flat major, Op. 110


----------



## Pugg

This one is next:









​*Mozart & Weber Clarinet Quintets*

Eduard Brunner/Hagen Quartett


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Leonore No 3 - Symphony No.1 - Piano Concerto No.4
This set is one of my best purchases this year.:angel:


----------



## Sonata

More from the Beaux Arts Trio. 
Wonderful album!


----------



## Sonata

Pugg said:


> This one is next:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*Mozart & Weber Clarinet Quintets*
> 
> Eduard Brunner/Hagen Quartett


nice choice! I should listen to that one as well.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gretry: L'Épreuve Villageoise*

Sophie Junker (Denise), Talise Trevigne (Madame Hubert), Francisco Fernández-Rueda (André), Thomas Dolié (La France)

Opera Lafayette, Ryan Brown.


----------



## Kivimees

As recommended by our friend hpowders:









Rosenberg piano concertos.


----------



## starthrower

I'm not having any holiday guests, but if I wanted to get rid of them 
I'd play this one again!


----------



## bharbeke

Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 (Eugen Jochum, Berlin Philharmonic)

The music sounds pleasant and has a few interesting parts, but it does not distinguish itself as worth an hour of my time.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1984.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sonata said:


> More from the Beaux Arts Trio.
> *Wonderful album! *


And *essential*.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

zinc701 said:


> I just got Alfred Brendel's recordings of Beethoven Piano Sonatas. Lots to listen to there.


Which set?


----------



## Vaneyes

*Schubert*: String Quintet in C; *Mendelssohn*: String Quartet, Op. 80, w. Haimovitz/Miro Qt. (rec.2003).


----------



## Sonata

Just started listening to Boccherini's symphonies.
The first one on the album was pleasant enough. But it just didn't sparkle the way his chamber music does for me..


----------



## starthrower

Haven't listened to any Britten since last spring. A good antidote to the Schnittke gloom, and Penderecki purgatory. And a great box set for 10 bucks!










Prince Of The Pagodas/London Sinfonietta Oliver Knussen


----------



## JACE

More Beethoven from Rudolf Serkin:








CD 7:
- Piano Sonata No. 28 in A major, Op. 101
- Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat major, Op. 106 "Hammerklavier"

Superb.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

bharbeke said:


> Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 "Pathetique" (Jewgenij Mrawinskij, Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra)
> 
> I have never heard of this conductor before, but that does not stop this from being a phenomenal performance of one of the deserved mainstays of classical music. The music has power, passion, and subtlety where appropriate.


Yep, that says it all!


----------



## elgar's ghost

A Liszt piano music miscellany last night and this evening.

_A Faust Symphony_ - transcription for two pianos and tenor soloist and choir S647 (1862 - rev.1870):










_Harmonies poétiques et religieuses_ nos.1-6 S173 (1847-52), _Les Morts_ - transcription for piano S516 (c.1860), _Resignazione_ in E S187a (1877), _A magyarok Istene (Ungarns Gott)_ - transcription for piano S543 (1881):










Sonata in B-minor S178 (1852-53), _Valse-impromptu_ in A-flat S213 (1952-53), _(3) Liebesträume_ - version for piano S541 (1850) and _Grand galop chromatique_ in E-flat S219 (1938):


----------



## deprofundis

Have a nice day a wonderful day, i received today a special import, it's a gift of one of my friend an Adémar de Chabannes cd he order for me on the web, the label is Ex Cathedra, the ensemble is new york ensemble for early music conducted by Frederick Renz the title is the following : Troped Apostolic (plainchant) mass for Saint-Martial by Adémar de Chabannes.

Sounded rad allready, pure voice, ancient & sacred music , great work, my holy graal from now on , for ars antiqua, have a nice day im thrill, traveling to ancient lore deep end of almost forgotten music and thanks mister Frederick Renz and his ensemble for putting life into sutch composer, this was one of my holliday gift.

:tiphat: 

the utter best gift for a musicologist ''en herbe'' and vocal music lover


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1972. Recording Engineers: Wilkinson, Parry. Beautifully remastered for this 1999 reissue.


----------



## bharbeke

Mozart: Piano Sonata No. 10 K 330 (Lang Lang)

This piece was excellent and pleasantly bouncy.

Liszt: Transcendental Etudes (Alice Sara Ott)

These sounded amazing, and this was the best performance of the etudes I've yet heard.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Blancrocher

Mozart: String Quintets, K593 & K614 (Eder); Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 15-17 (Gulda); Mozart: Piano Concertos 21 & 26, Variations K265 (Casadesus/Szell)


----------



## starthrower

I could watch lovely Khatia all day!


----------



## Haydn man

Not had much time today to listen
So Mozart VC No.2 will give the perfect end to the day


----------



## bharbeke

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 14 and Piano Concerto No. 26 "Coronation" (Maria Joao Pires, Claudio Abbado, Vienna Philharmonic, second one done live)

Both performances are a notch above any I have heard before of these concertos. Every note sounded just right. These get my highest recommendation.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1971 - '80.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Been listening to classical guitar and lute today. From Dowland to Davies and back  Getting ready to plunge into new repertory when I get rid of the damned tendonitis I got in June...(new electric guitar, funk and bending steelstrings)


----------



## Rhinotop

Shostakovich: Violin sonata op. 134 and Viola sonata op. 147

You can feel the immense desolation that these sonatas contain. Written by a tormented soul


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1990.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1997. Two of *Mendelssohn's* stellar chamber pieces, enhanced further by The Raphael.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*

My latest acquisition, thanks to a recommendation from Vaneyes.


----------



## George O

*mädchen*










Franz Schubert (1797-1828)

String Quartet No. 14 in D minor "Death and the Maiden" or "Death and the Girl"

String Quartet No. 12 in C minor "Quartettsatz" (unfinished; first movement--allegro--only)

Smetana Quartet

on Supraphon (Czechoslovakia) and Artia (NYC), from 1960
recorded by Supraphon
the Supraphon cover pictured above is from 1962

The Artia release does not contain the Quartettsatz, even though it is listed on the liner notes and the label.

5 stars


----------



## Guest




----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Pugg

​
*Schuber*t:
Moments musicaux (6) for piano, D. 780 (Op. 94)
Piano Sonata No. 13 in A major, D. 664 (Op. 120)

Alexandre Tharaud.


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Piano Quartets 1 and 3.
Menuhin Festival Piano Quartet

Fine performances.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> And *essential*.:tiphat:


I missed that


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1997. Two of *Mendelssohn's* stellar chamber pieces, enhanced further by The Raphael.


I use your phrase : _essential_


----------



## tortkis

La Spagna ~ A Tune Through Three Centuries - Atrium Musicæ De Madrid, Gregorio Paniagua (BIS, 1980)









_Variations on a Spanish Theme ~ Music by Josquin Des Prés, Michael Prætorius, Giles Farnaby, Jacob van Eyck, Antonio de Cabezón and many others._


----------



## Pugg

​*The RCA Christmas album. *


----------



## Pugg

​
_Alexander Krichel_ - Frühlingsnacht 
various composers.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Symphony No.100.

Antal Dorati conducting.


----------



## Guest

Schubert Lieder CD 3


----------



## Pugg

​* Homilius* : Weihnachtsoratorium "Freude der Hirten über die Geburt Jesu"

Christiane Kohl, Annette Markert, Marcus Ullmann, Virtuosi Saxoniae, Sächsisches Vocalensemble, Ludwig Güttler


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven: Missa Solemnis* in D major, Op. 123

Lucia Popp (soprano), Yvonne Minton (mezzo-soprano), Mallory Walker (tenor), Gwynne Howell (bass)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Chicago Symphony Chorus, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Guest

Schubert D 958 - D 959


----------



## Jos

image url upload

After this: quiet city. Think I make this a Copland day.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

A different kind of vocal music today: Kirsten Flagstad singing traditional church hymns in Norwegian on the last two CDs of this box which contains a lot of great German and Scandinavian vocal music.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Medtner*: Piano Concerto No. 3 in E minor, Op. 60 'Ballade'

*Scriabin*: Piano Concerto in F sharp minor, Op. 20

_Yevgeny Sudbin_ (piano)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Litton


----------



## Guest

Schubert CD 4


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I am going for a walk in the snow, and after that I will join you ^

If the folks at the German consulate that I am waiting on for a pass into my new life, knew just how much fun I am having during these weeks of waiting, they would probably want to prolong it indefinitely. "Marriage? Germany? Immigration? - what do you need those for? You have Wagner and DFD and other wonderful things, and it is all better than what we currently have over here."


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> I am going for a walk in the snow, and after that I will join you ^


 Mein Herz ist im Hochland,
mein Herz ist nicht hier,
mein Herz ist im Hochland,
im waldgen Revier!
Da jag ich das Rotwild, da folg ich dem Reh,
mein Herz ist im Hochland,
wo immer ich geh.

This is Schumann but it is appropriate for a walk in the snow. :tiphat:


----------



## jim prideaux

Haydn Cello Concertos performed by Isserlis, Norrington and the COE.....even on my I pod 'ear buds' at work this sounds great!


----------



## Pugg

Always glad seeing the mail woman:

​
*Weber*: Konzertstück in F minor, Op. 79 for piano & orchestra
Piano Concerto No. 1 in C major, J. 98, Op. 11
Piano Concerto No. 2 in E flat major, J. 155, Op. 32

Peter Rosel (piano)

Dresden Staatskapelle, Herbert Blomstedt


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Traverso said:


> Mein Herz ist im Hochland,
> mein Herz ist nicht hier,
> mein Herz ist im Hochland,
> im waldgen Revier!
> Da jag ich das Rotwild, da folg ich dem Reh,
> mein Herz ist im Hochland,
> wo immer ich geh.
> 
> This is Schumann but it is appropriate for a walk in the snow. :tiphat:


My Herz will be in Hochland very soon after I get that darned residence permit. Very, very soon after that - and together with all other parts of my body. And for now - thank you for that little bit of poetry :cheers:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony No 4
Lucia Popp / Klaus Tennstedt.


----------



## Guest

Prokofiev symphony No.1 the classical - Russian overtüre - symphonie No.5


----------



## JACE

Gloomy rain driving into work this morning, listening to the gloomy news on radio. _Ughhhhhhhh!_ So I turned it off.

Now listening to this tonic instead:










*Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 / Eugen Jochum, London SO*

Beethoven is potent medicine.


----------



## Vasks

*Saeverud - Symphony #4 (Kitajenko/Simax)
Leifs - Variazioni pastorale (Shao/BIS)
Valen - Symphony #4*


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming: The Art of *


----------



## Marinera

Just finished listening to Prokofiev's Violin concerto No 1 -Zimmermann, violin; Berliner Philharmoniker, cond.- Lorin Mazel and Visions Fugitives - Michel Beroff, piano.
Schubert's Winterreise sung by Werner Güra is playing now. His voice lifts beautifully where higher notes are required. I've never heard more thrilling begining like he does in Wasserflut and other songs; for example, although I digress a bit, but his Ihr Bild from Schwanengesang cycle is simply perfection not imagined


----------



## Kivimees

I need something to get me into the seasonal spirit. Marking and assigning course grades aren't doing it for me:









Maybe I need some spirits in me.


----------



## JACE

I enjoyed Jochum's LvB4 so much that I've been listening to the other two Fourths that I've got on my PC:

















Bruno Walter, Columbia SO (Sony) | Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia O (EMI)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana*

Elena Souliotis (Santuzza), Mario del Monaco (Turiddu), Tito Gobbi (Alfio), Stefania Malagù (Lola), Anna Di Stasio (Lucia)

Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Silvio Varviso


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1998.


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> *Gloomy rain* driving into work this morning, listening to the gloomy news on radio. _Ughhhhhhhh!_ So I turned it off.
> 
> Now listening to this tonic instead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 / Eugen Jochum, London SO*
> 
> Beethoven is potent medicine.


JACE, best wishes for *happy snow*.


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*

_Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major, Op. 55 "Eroica"_









Charles Munch/Boston Symphony Orchestra
*[Rec. 1957]*

Love rehearing this one! Still one of the absolute finest Eroica's ever put on record...and you can quote me on that!


----------



## starthrower

I've loathed romantic concertos for most of my adult life, but lately I've started to enjoy them. I really like the Grieg, and I've also been listening to Brahms and Rachmaninov. I had forgotten that I purchased this Sony disc at B&N last year. The orchestra sound is outdated, but the piano sounds fine.


----------



## Vaneyes

realdealblues said:


> *Ludwig Van Beethoven*
> 
> _Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major, Op. 55 "Eroica"_
> 
> View attachment 90768
> 
> 
> Charles Munch/Boston Symphony Orchestra
> *[Rec. 1957]*
> 
> Love rehearing this one! Still one of the absolute finest Eroica's ever put on record...and you can quote me on that!


A fair warning for anyone contemplating Boston/Leinsdorf Eroica (RCA).


----------



## Guest

Sweelinck CD 4


----------



## Sonata




----------



## JACE

*Hermann Scherchen: The Nixa Recordings (Tahra)*
Disc 4: Rimsky-Korsakov - Symphony No. 2 "Antar" / with the London SO

This is one of my favorite recordings by one of my favorite conductors, a thrilling and passionate performance that comes off as a sort of precursor to R-K's _Scheherazade_.

I've heard three other recordings of this work -- conducted by Maazel (Telarc), Järvi (DG), and Ivanov (Melodiya). None of them are within shouting distance of Scherchen.

As ever, YMMV.


----------



## JACE

Next up:










*Rachmaninov: Piano Trios / Moscow Rachmaninov Trio (Helios)*


----------



## Guest

Purcell


----------



## elgar's ghost

More piano music tonight.

György Ligeti - _(6) Études Book I_ (1985), _(8) Études Book II_ (1988-94), _Musica ricercata_ (1951-53) and _White on White_ - no.1 from _(4) Études Book III_ (1995):










K.A. Hartmann - Piano Sonata no.2 [_27.IV.45_] (1945), _Jazz-Toccata and Fugue_ (1927-28), _Sonatine_ (1931) and _Zwei Kleine Suiten (Little Suites nos.1 and 2)_ (c.1924-26):










Paul Hindemith - _Tanz der Holzpuppen (Dance of the Wooden Dolls)_ foxtrot from the Christmas fairy tale _Tuttifäntchen_ WoO (1922), _Suite - '1922'_ op.26 (1922), _(5) Tanzstücke (Dance Pieces)_ Op.19 (1919-20) and _Klaviermusik 1.Tiel (Piano Music part one) - Übung in drei Stücken (Exercise in Three Pieces)_ op.37/1 (1925):


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1998.


----------



## Kivimees

Sadly, the Yuletide music didn't do it for me. I'll try again as the holidays approach. However, I went exploring in the Naxos library for more work by Paul Creston and found this:









Roy Harris, Folksong Symphony
Paul Creston, Gregorian chant for string orchestra

Very nice indeed!

If I have anything left after I finish buying my presents next week, I might buy myself a gift.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Traverso said:


> Mein Herz ist im Hochland,
> mein Herz ist nicht hier,
> mein Herz ist im Hochland,
> im waldgen Revier!
> Da jag ich das Rotwild, da folg ich dem Reh,
> mein Herz ist im Hochland,
> wo immer ich geh.
> 
> This is Schumann but it is appropriate for a walk in the snow. :tiphat:


Traverso, mein lieber Freund, I would like to dedicate another poem and Lied to you - a very iconic German Lied, performed by our beloved Meistersinger:






_Über allen Gipfeln
Ist Ruh',
In allen Wipfeln
Spürest du
Kaum einen Hauch;
Die Vögelein schweigen im Walde.
Warte nur, balde
Ruhest du auch._

Above all mountaintops
is peace.
In all the tree-tops
you feel
hardly a breath;
The birds in the forest are silent,
just wait, soon
you will rest as well.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven piano sonatas 16 - 17 - 18 last Philips recordings


----------



## ldiat




----------



## JACE

Back to the seemingly inexhaustible well:










*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 2 & 4 / Emil Gilels (DG)*


----------



## starthrower

elgars ghost said:


> More piano music tonight.
> 
> György Ligeti - _(6) Études Book I_ (1985), _(8) Études Book II_ (1988-94), _Musica ricercata_ (1951-53) and _White on White_ - no.1 from _(4) Études Book III_ (1995):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K.A. Hartmann - Piano Sonata no.2 [_27.IV.45_] (1945), _Jazz-Toccata and Fugue_ (1927-28), _Sonatine_ (1931) and _Zwei Kleine Suiten (Little Suites nos.1 and 2)_ (c.1924-26):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Hindemith - _Tanz der Holzpuppen (Dance of the Wooden Dolls)_ foxtrot from the Christmas fairy tale _Tuttifäntchen_ WoO (1922), _Suite - '1922'_ op.26 (1922), _(5) Tanzstücke (Dance Pieces)_ Op.19 (1919-20) and _Klaviermusik 1.Tiel (Piano Music part one) - Übung in drei Stücken (Exercise in Three Pieces)_ op.37/1 (1925):


Hartmann seems rather under-appreciated. I really like his symphonies, string quartets, and the piano disc included in the EMI double set w/ symphonies 7-8. I have his opera too, on the BR Klassic label.


----------



## starthrower

Piano disc


----------



## bharbeke

Verdi: La Traviata (Ileana Cotrubas, Placido Domingo, Carlos Kleiber, Bavarian State Orchestra)

This opera is mostly okay but with a few really good moments in it. Cotrubas sounds beautiful, and this is the best I have heard from Domingo. My favorite pieces of the opera were:

"Libiamo ne'lieti calici"
"E strano!...Ah, fors'e lui"
"Ne rispondi d'un padre all'affetto"

I apologize if I have misspelled anything above. Opera titles are a lot more difficult to work with than something like Piano Concerto No. 1.


----------



## George O

Nikolai Yakovlevich Myaskovsky (1881-1950): Symphony No. 21, op 51

Dmitry Borisovich Kabalevsky (1904-1987): Symphony No. 2, op 19

New Philharmonia Orchestra / David Measham

on hnh (Evanston, Illinois) and Unicorn (London; made in Holland), from 1977

Two different covers for the same recordings.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Still classical guitar on spotify for me. Tonight I've heard Villa-Lobos, Lauro, Piazzolla. Coming up is Montana and Ponce. Latin-American guitarmusic is awesome  (Piazzolla is arranged)


----------



## Guest

Another song for you this one wich is very dear to me.I was busy to find it on youtube but could not find it with Gundula Janowitz.Therefore again "mit der Meistersinger" viel Spass






Den Fischer fechten Sorgen
Und Gram und Leid nicht an,
Er löst am frühen Morgen
Mit leichtem Sinn den Kahn.
Da lagert rings noch Friede
Auf allen Flur und Bach,
Er ruft mit seinem Liede
Die gold'ne Sonne wach.
Er singt zu seinem Werke
Aus voller frischer Brust,
Die Arbeit gibt ihm Stärke,
Die Stärke Lebenslust.
In allen Tiefen laut
Und plätschert durch den Himmel,
Der sich im Wasser baut.
Doch wer ein Netz will stellen,
Braucht Augen klar und gut,
Muß heiter gleich den Wellen
Und frei sein wie die Flut.
Dort angelt auf der Brücke
Die Hirtin. Schlauer Wicht,
Gib auf nur deine Tücke,
Den Fisch betrügst du nicht.
--Franz Xaver von Schlechta
Fisherman's Ditty
The fisherman is not bothered
by cares, grief or sorrow.
In the early morning he launches
his boat with a light heart.
All around, peacefulness lies
over forest, meadow and brook,
and with his song the fisherman
bids the golden sun awake.
He sings while he works
from a full, vigorous heart.
His work gives him strength, 
his strength exhilarates him.
Bald wird ein bunt Gewimmel
Soon a bright throng
will stir in the depths
and splash 
through the watery heavens.
But whoever wishes to cast his net
needs good, clear eyes,
must be as cheerful as the waves,
and as free as the tide.
There, on the bridge, the shepherdess
is fishing, cunning wench!
Give up your tricks!
You won't deceive this fish!
--Franz Xaver von Schlechta


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Mompou: Musica Callada Federico Mompou

The first disc in this 4 CD set of Mompou's piano works, played by the composer himself. I've finally bought it, having been mulling it over for about two years, having seen Vaneyes singing its praises, and rightly so to, Mompou has very much his own unique soundworld, the "Musica Callada" is 28 pieces in four books composed from 1959-67, the composer plays them most beautifully and I'm very much looking forward to the rest of this set. I must add that the sleeve notes are exemplary, plenty of detail about the composer and the music, this is a bargain issue that does not shirk its responsibilities!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*

Loving the interpretation on this one. I see it has been repackaged in the DG originals series. I wonder if there is an improvement in sound making it worth an upgrade.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Traverso said:


> Another song for you this one wich is very dear to me.I was busy to find it on youtube but could not find it with Gundula Janowitz.Therefore again "mit der Meistersinger" viel Spass


I have two comments on that:

1. Please, do not be mad at me, but it is "mit deM Meistersinger", masculine singular :angel: 
2. A while ago there was a thread on here about how classical music is superior to other music. I remember writing there that only in classical music you can have an elderly guy just standing around and singing (and making some funny facial expressions at that) and it will sound absolutely delightful. Well, guess who I was really talking about  These live recitals are so much fun. Here is another one from the same recital with Richter, one of my favorites:


----------



## deprofundis

*Im lisening to Pierre Moulu and Palestrina on the fabuleous and grandiose Brabant ensemble *conduct by none other than mister Stephen Rice, what a great ''tour de force '' these cds are woaw, has always Brabant ensemble never or hardly disapointed me.I got use to there sound, every ensemble has a blue-print and i find Brabant ensemble delightful and intense in rendition of master of renaissance, thank you mister rice and thank you all mighty Brabant ensemble, your doeing a wonderfull job.Also i would like to thanks TC buddies, fanboys, groupies, that read my post whit interrest or devotee of deprofundis, take care folks and good night ,has for this week i take it easy no partying no nothing , only resting and lisening to classical , sleeping at 10 p.m and trying to read this hudge saga that is Boccacio's Decameron.

:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1971 - '79.


----------



## bharbeke

Bach: French Suites (Murray Perahia's DG recording)

The hype is real! Seriously, there is some great piano playing on this set. The one clunker is the Gigue from No. 2 because it is so discordant, and I think that's how Bach wrote it. I tend to prefer the major suites (4-6), and Nos. 5 and 6 are absolutely splendid. Perahia is one of my favorite pianists, and he still sounds great today.


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> I have two comments on that:
> 
> 1. Please, do not be mad at me, but it is "mit deM Meistersinger", masculine singular :angel:
> 2. A while ago there was a thread on here about how classical music is superior to other music. I remember writing there that only in classical music you can have an elderly guy just standing around and singing (and making some funny facial expressions at that) and it will sound absolutely delightful. Well, guess who I was really talking about  These live recitals are so much fun. Here is another one from the same recital with Richter, one of my favorites:


Many years ago I saw a recital with Dieskau and Richter on the German television.Is was on a sunday and I enjoyed it very much.I felt myself enriched.That recital is on cd 
No,I am not mad ,why should I ? 
I think you should also listen to Janowitz,Schwarzkopf and Ludwig,Baker,de los Angeles to name just a few:wave:


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*
> 
> Loving the interpretation on this one. I see it has been repackaged in the DG originals series. I wonder if there is an improvement in sound making it worth an upgrade.
> 
> View attachment 90773


No, there isn't, I tried it. And I also found the coupled Sibelius work (rec.1955) distracting and unnecessary.:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vaneyes said:


> No, there isn't, I tried it. And I also found the coupled Sibelius work (rec.1955) distracting and unnecessary.:tiphat:


Great. I already have the Sibelius on another Jochum compilation CD, anyway, with some Wagner pieces. Thanks!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Vaneyes

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 90771
> 
> 
> Mompou: Musica Callada Federico Mompou
> 
> The first disc in this 4 CD set of Mompou's piano works, played by the composer himself. I've finally bought it, having been mulling it over for about two years, having seen Vaneyes singing its praises, and rightly so to, Mompou has very much his own unique soundworld, the "Musica Callada" is 28 pieces in four books composed from 1959-67, the composer plays them most beautifully and I'm very much looking forward to the rest of this set. I must add that the sleeve notes are exemplary, plenty of detail about the composer and the music, this is a bargain issue that does not shirk its responsibilities!!


Pleased to read my *Mompou* recommendation didn't flop, Moose.

Other solo piano in a not too dissimilar vein (ha ha Amazon says something like, 'Since you enjoyed this, you may also like....'): *Severac* w. Ciccolini (EMI); *Roussel* w. Armengaud (Naxos, Volume 1); *Catoire* w. Hamelin (Helios). :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Pleased to read my *Mompou* recommendation didn't flop, Moose.
> 
> Other solo piano in a not too dissimilar vein (ha ha Amazon says something like, 'Since you enjoyed this, you may also like....'): *Severac* w. Ciccolini (EMI); *Roussel* w. Armengaud (Naxos, Volume 1); *Catoire* w. Hamelin (Helios). :tiphat:


I just purchased one box,5 euros new.:tiphat:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Traverso said:


> Many years ago I saw a recital with Dieskau and Richter on the German television.Is was on a sunday and I enjoyed it very much.I felt myself enriched.That recital is on cd
> No,I am not mad ,why should I ?
> I think you should also listen to Janowitz,Schwarzkopf and Ludwig,Baker,de los Angeles to name just a few:wave:


And Kirsten Flagstad - I really like her too. You are right, of course - there are so many wonderful singers in the world, both old and new.

That album cover you posted is another very nice photo of our Meistersinger. He looks so noble and aristocratic there.


----------



## Marinera

Traverso said:


> I just purchased one box,5 euros new.:tiphat:


Congratulations! Mine still in the wishlist though..


----------



## KenOC

Bartok's String Quartet No. 2, Jerusalem Quartet. I think this album with Nos. 2, 4, and 6 will be a good 'un.


----------



## Janspe

S. Rachmaninov: _Aleko_
Göteborgs Symfoniker, led by Neeme Järvi


----------



## Guest

Yes Flagstad has also something very special wich touches you very directly like Kathleen Ferrier. Elisabeth Schwarzkopf called DFK "a born god who has it all. he was descended from the Kammerherr von Dieskau, for whom Johann Sebastian Bach wrote the "Peasant Cantata,funny,is it not,die Bauern kantate.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Traverso said:


> Sweelinck CD 4


So, have you formed a judgement about this set by now?


----------



## Guest

Beautifully played and nicely recorded, but the playing time is rather skimpy (43 and 48 minutes for disc 1 and 2, respectively). He could easily have added another hour of music, but I suppose that would defeat the purposes of issuing only the French Suites!


----------



## JohnD

Kontrapunctus said:


> Beautifully played and nicely recorded, but the playing time is rather skimpy (43 and 48 minutes for disc 1 and 2, respectively). He could easily have added another hour of music, but I suppose that would defeat the purposes of issuing only the French Suites!


He could also have played everything slower. That would have filled up more of the CDs.


----------



## David OByrne

A cool podcast I'm listening to, check it out:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven *- Piano Concerto No. 4


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert*: Symphonies 3 & 8
V.P Carlos Kleiber.


----------



## Pugg

bharbeke said:


> Verdi: La Traviata (Ileana Cotrubas, Placido Domingo, Carlos Kleiber, Bavarian State Orchestra)
> 
> This opera is mostly okay but with a few really good moments in it. Cotrubas sounds beautiful, and this is the best I have heard from Domingo. My favorite pieces of the opera were:
> 
> "Libiamo ne'lieti calici"
> "E strano!...Ah, fors'e lui"
> "Ne rispondi d'un padre all'affetto"
> 
> I apologize if I have misspelled anything above. Opera titles are a lot more difficult to work with than something like Piano Concerto No. 1.







Surprised you not mention this : 'Teneste La Promessa... Addio, Del Passato'


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1971 - '79.


If only I could play like he does.


----------



## Pugg

JohnD said:


> He could also have played everything slower. That would have filled up more of the CDs.


That is cursing in the church.


----------



## Pugg

1. Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria: "Torna, torna" - Frederica von Stade / Janice Taylor
2. Tancredi: "Di tanti palpiti"
3. Nina: "Il mio ben quando verrà"
4. Semiramide: "Bel raggio lusinghier"
5. Idaspe: "Ombra fedele anch'io"
6. La Boheme: "È destin..."


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms*: piano works.
Disc 3


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Vol. 3 of Koopman's complete Bach set: The "great 18" chorales played on the marvelous Muller organ in Leeuwarden, Netherlands.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Pleyel:* Clarinet Concertos 
Sinfonia concertante

for Two Clarinets & Orchestra
with Sandra Arnold (clarinet)

_Dieter Klöcker_ (clarinet)

Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim, Sebastian Tewinkel


----------



## Pugg

​
*Weihnachten*

Adam: O Holy Night

Bach, J S:
Christmas Oratorio, BWV248: Ach mein herzliebes Jesulein
Christmas Oratorio, BWV248: Sinfonia 'Hirtenmusik'
Nun seid ihr wohl gerochen

Gruber, F: Stille Nacht

Humperdinck: Abendsegen 'Abends will ich schlafen gehn' (Hänsel und Gretel)

Mozart, L:
Divertimento in F major 'Eine musikalische Schlittenfahrt'

Praetorius, M:
Es ist ein Ros' entsprungen

Saint-Saëns: 
Oratorio de Noël (Christmas Oratorio), Op. 12: Tollite Hostias

Schütz:
Dank sagen wir alle Gott

Tchaikovsky:
The Nutcracker, Op. 71: Overture
The Nutcracker: March
The Nutcracker: Waltz of the Snowflakes

trad.:

O du fröhliche
Es wird schon glei dumpa

Waldteufel: Les Patineurs - Valse, Op. 183

Yon:
Gesu bambino

*Piotr Beczala* (tenor)

_Wiener Sangerknaben_, Chorus Viennensis, Anton Mittermayr


----------



## Haydn man

Recommendation by Jim Prideaux following my Glazunov Symphonies
Exactly what I was looking for Big, Russian and Romantic


----------



## Judith

Walton Cello Concerto Steven Isserlis Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by Paarvo Jarvi. It has a British feel to it but of course, he was British. He was actually Northern, being born in Oldham Lancashire


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Vaneyes said:


> Pleased to read my *Mompou* recommendation didn't flop, Moose.
> 
> Other solo piano in a not too dissimilar vein (ha ha Amazon says something like, 'Since you enjoyed this, you may also like....'): *Severac* w. Ciccolini (EMI); *Roussel* w. Armengaud (Naxos, Volume 1); *Catoire* w. Hamelin (Helios). :tiphat:


Thanks Van, I've already got the Severac and Catoire discs, but I'll look into the Roussel, to be honest I didn't even know he'd written any piano music (though I ought to have guessed!!)


----------



## Pugg

*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony no 6


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak:* Piano Trio's

*Suk*: Elegy for Piano, Violin and Cello, Op. 23

_Florestan Trio_


----------



## Barbebleu

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Dvorak:* Piano Trio's
> 
> *Suk*: Elegy for Piano, Violin and Cello, Op. 23
> 
> _Florestan Trio_


Surely Florestan must like this!


----------



## Pugg

​
* Bach, J S*: Piano concertos 3 & 7 & 4

Philharmonisches Kammerorchester München

Eight Small Preludes & Fugues, BWV553-560

Martin Stadtfeld (piano)


----------



## Pugg

Barbebleu said:


> Surely Florestan must like this!


If they played Mendelssohn even more.


----------



## Sonata

Schubert piano sonata #1









Stravinsky Rite of Spring









Bach French Suites


----------



## Vasks

*Draeseke - Overture to "Gudrun" (Hanson/MDG)
Bruch - String Quintet (Ensemble Hoelscher/cpo)
Brull - Andante & Allegro for Piano & Orchestra (Roscoe/Hyperion)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Having the afternoon off so I'm bringing on K.A. Hartmann's orchestral and chamber works.

Concerto for piano, winds and percussion (1953), _Concerto funebre_ for violin and string orchestra (1939 - rev. 1959), and _Symphonischer Hymnen_ for large orchestra (1941-42):










String Quartet no.1 [_'Carillon'_] (1933) and String Quartet no.2 (1945-46):










_Concerto funebre_ for violin and string orchestra (1939 - rev.1959), Suites nos.1 & 2 for solo violin (1927) and Sonatas nos.1 & 2 for solo violin (1927):










_Sinfonia tragica_ (1940 - rev. 1943) and Concerto for viola and piano with winds and percussion (1954-56):


----------



## Pugg

​
*The Carnegie Recital : Daniil Trifonov*


----------



## bharbeke

KenOC said:


> Bartok's String Quartet No. 2, Jerusalem Quartet. I think this album with Nos. 2, 4, and 6 will be a good 'un.


That is a cool cover that implies the music inside will be soaring or heavenly.


----------



## bharbeke

Pugg said:


> Surprised you not mention this : 'Teneste La Promessa... Addio, Del Passato'


This aria was fine but did not especially stand out. The long speaking part at the beginning of the track is also not something I like if I am looking for an excerpt of music.


----------



## bharbeke

Copland: Rodeo (Copland, London Symphony Orchestra)

I feel like this music would be a lot better if I could see the visual action that accompanies it. Rodeo sounds nice but pretty ordinary to my ears. Also, it will forever have the connection to the "Beef, it's what's for dinner" ad campaign for me and plenty of others in my generation. The version I heard on the radio sounded better, so it could be that I just need to find the right performance.









Grieg: Holberg Suite (Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic)

I liked this one a lot. Karajan's attention to the sound of his orchestra is appreciated, as the playing is lovely. The Holberg Suite is filled with a variety of cool musical ideas, and I would recommend it.









Saint-Saens: Danse Macabre (Lorin Maazel, Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra)

This was neither pleasant nor unpleasant. I feel like I have heard better versions of this piece on the radio, too.


----------



## Pugg

​
* Mozart*: Complete Masonic Music.
Peter Maag conducting .


----------



## JACE

*Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 18, Nos. 1-6 / Talich Quartet (Calliope)*
Disc 1
Lovely interpretations from this Czech quartet.


----------



## Vaneyes

These contemporaries works were recorded 2006, 1981.


----------



## Atrahasis

Giacinto Scelsi - Aion "Four Episodes in one Day of Brahma" (1961)


----------



## Manxfeeder

bharbeke said:


> That is a cool cover that implies the music inside will be soaring or heavenly.


Or that they're looking for the thief who stole their bows.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Guest

bioluminescentsquid said:


> So, have you formed a judgement about this set by now?


I like the Organ pieces more than the harpsichord,it is a pity that Leonhardt did not played them all.I have to listen again for a proper view.The vocals are realy very attractive.But again ,I have to listen to a few more cd's and who knows I will favor them more than at the moment.
May I ask you what your opinion is?


----------



## Vaneyes

ShropshireMoose said:


> Thanks Van, I've already got the Severac and Catoire discs, but I'll look into the Roussel, to be honest I didn't even know he'd written any piano music (though I ought to have guessed!!)


You're most welcome, Moose. Re Armengaud *Roussel, *Volume 1is good (and also better playing than the competition), but I found the works in his Volume 2 to be weak tea.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 90779
> 
> Recommendation by Jim Prideaux following my Glazunov Symphonies
> Exactly what I was looking for Big, Russian and Romantic


Re *Kalinnikov* Symphonies 1 & 2, any comparative thoughts with Naxos Kuchar and Chandos Jarvi?


----------



## Guest

Mahler 5 Karajan


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> If only I could play like he does.


Yes indeed. Years ago, after hearing of my dissatisfaction with *Schumann* Etudes Symphoniques recordings up to then, someone on another site recommended this. I'm forever grateful. :tiphat:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Beethoven* - Symphony No. 9, performed by the Berliner Philarmoniker and Ferenc Fricsay, on YouTube. The man on my avatar sings one of the vocal parts in the last movement. But I have not gotten to that part as yet. For now I am in the adagio - very slow and very majestic.


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Three Piano Trios
Borodin Trio

Brahms at the height of his powers in all three works.

Unfortunately the violinist's intonation is suspect and he never met a portamento he didn't love.

Old-fashioned and disappointing.


----------



## starthrower

Webern konzert, op. 24, cello, violin sonatas
Berg piano sonata
Schoenberg wind quintet


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> Beautifully played and nicely recorded, but the playing time is rather skimpy (43 and 48 minutes for disc 1 and 2, respectively). He could easily have added another hour of music, but I suppose that would defeat the purposes of issuing only the French Suites!


Another good reason to favor Glenn. :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4. Wagner, Siegfried Idyll*

Klemperer's recording of Bruckner's 4th has been described as something to respect, not love. I feel that way about it. The outer movements are played relatively quickly, and I miss the sense of awe that other recordings convey. But it still has its merits.

I usually skip over the accompanying Siegfried Idyll, but I'm sticking around for it this time.


----------



## Haydn man

Vaneyes said:


> Re *Kalinnikov* Symphonies 1 & 2, any comparative thoughts with Naxos Kuchar and Chandos Jarvi?


Right, I shall access Spotify and get on the case


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*

Karajan provides a majestic performance of the 4th with the Berlin Phil on EMI.


----------



## millionrainbows

Carl Orff: De temporum fine Comoedia. In this one, Lucifer gets forgiven by God, and is given back his archangel status. Isn't that sweet?


----------



## Haydn man

Vaneyes, having now listened to both I prefer the Naxos version.
I think the music is given just that bit more room to breath in the Kuchar version and the tempo a tad slower. Strangely the Chandos recording didn't sound as good which I find odd given their usual standard, but must add this was via a streaming service so would not want to be too critical


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^
I want the Orff but sadly the lack of libretto puts me off somewhat. 

Seeing the evening out with piano works by Hindemith.

_Mathis der Maler_ Symphony - version for piano duet (1933-34), _Rag time (wohltemperiert)_ - version for piano duet (1921), Sonata for piano duet (1938), _(8) Walzer ('Drei wunderschöne Mädchen im Schwarzwald')_ op.6 (1916) and Sonata for two pianos (1942):










Piano Sonata no.1 in A (_'Der Main'_), Piano Sonata no.2 in G and Piano Sonata no.3 in B-flat (all 1936):


----------



## Guest

I go further with Sweelinck CD4


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 28 & 29 (Gulda), Symphonies 4 & 6 (Walter); Moeran: Cello Concerto etc. (Johnston/Falletta)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*

Inbal gives the first version of the 4th symphony. I can imagine that it's like listening to the more familiar version on hallucinogens: there's strange music, but familiar themes keeping flashing in and out.


----------



## millionrainbows

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 1,2,3. These Russian pianists are really good, and these are superior recordings. The discs are gold, as well, and the price is right.


----------



## Guest

I have listened to the Beethoven Piano concertos with Backhaus / Schmidt Isserstedt and I liked both very much.Can someone enlighten me if it is a good idea to purchase the Beethoven sonatas with Bachkhaus. ( decca).


----------



## bharbeke

Of the 150 pieces picked by KBAQ in the Top 100 Most Wanted polls from 2013-2016, I have so far given an "Excellent" rating to 48 of them. It will never be 100%, but I have a lot of recommended recordings that I hope will increase the number or give me new versions of old favorites to listen to.

Next up: Saint-Saens Symphony No. 3 "Organ"

The first time I heard it, the part with the organ was noticeably better than the beginning of the symphony. What version would any of you recommend where the whole thing is good?


----------



## bharbeke

Traverso said:


> I have listened to the Beethoven Piano concertos with Backhaus / Schmidt Isserstedt and I liked both very much.Can someone enlighten me if it is a good idea to purchase the Beethoven sonatas with Bachkhaus. ( decca).


One of the Amazon reviews mentioned that Backhaus ignores a lot of Beethoven's markings and repeats, but some of the departures are some of the finest parts of the recordings. If it is going to be your one and only set, I might recommend something different, but if you are looking for something different, it may be for you, especially if you like the concertos.


----------



## Guest

bharbeke said:


> Of the 150 pieces picked by KBAQ in the Top 100 Most Wanted polls from 2013-2016, I have so far given an "Excellent" rating to 48 of them. It will never be 100%, but I have a lot of recommended recordings that I hope will increase the number or give me new versions of old favorites to listen to.
> 
> Next up: Saint-Saens Symphony No. 3 "Organ"
> 
> The first time I heard it, the part with the organ was noticeably better than the beginning of the symphony. What version would any of you recommend where the whole thing is good?


This one is very fine.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Gabrieli, Brass works*


----------



## JACE

Traverso said:


> I have listened to the Beethoven Piano concertos with Backhaus / Schmidt Isserstedt and I liked both very much.Can someone enlighten me if it is a good idea to purchase the Beethoven sonatas with Bachkhaus. ( decca).


Traverso,

I have not heard them, but I know that they're highly regarded. I've sort of been eyeing them myself. Here's what one listener had to say about them on a site that lists complete cycles:

_***Ionart's Choice**
Wilhelm Backhaus II (stereo)
1958 - 1969 - Decca*

To paraphrase myself (referring to a Beethoven Concerto DVD): There is purpose behind every note; purpose at the service of the music, not Backhaus' own ego. No unnecessary tone or emotion comes from this outwardly impassive man; there is no smudging to 'improve' individual instances. Like less-than-refined brush strokes in great painting, an almost barren tone with Backhaus emerges as an essential part of the unadulterated whole. Backhaus is "nobility but not 'power', seriousness without pompousness, devotion with no show of 'piety'" and although it may be 'too little' for some, it amounts to 'everything' I ask of Beethoven._


----------



## Guest

JACE said:


> Traverso,
> 
> I have not heard them, but I know that they're highly regarded. I've sort of been eyeing them myself. Here's what one listener had to say about them on a site that lists complete cycles:
> 
> _***Ionart's Choice**
> Wilhelm Backhaus II (stereo)
> 1958 - 1969 - Decca*
> 
> To paraphrase myself (referring to a Beethoven Concerto DVD): There is purpose behind every note; purpose at the service of the music, not Backhaus' own ego. No unnecessary tone or emotion comes from this outwardly impassive man; there is no smudging to 'improve' individual instances. Like less-than-refined brush strokes in great painting, an almost barren tone with Backhaus emerges as an essential part of the unadulterated whole. Backhaus is "nobility but not 'power', seriousness without pompousness, devotion with no show of 'piety'" and although it may be 'too little' for some, it amounts to 'everything' I ask of Beethoven._


Thank you kindly for your answer.It looks very sympathetic and I go for it.I think I gonna like it very much,you know, the music behind the notes.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Franck, Symphony in D minor*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

__
https://soundcloud.com/
Hey, hey! Maybe I'll get some of you to listen to me. Been listening to my multitracktest (Morales) from last year and have bought Logic Pro X. Going to record more now, even though I hate it...ah! Since I'm at it, here's some videos too...https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCSd3YP6li3dyOi5qiImJ0w


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Saint-Saens, Symphony No. 3*

Jean Martinon, Orchestre National de l'ORTF

I just saw the movie Babe last night, which features the organ theme prominently throughout the move, even setting it to words. It's time to hear the real thing.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My limited listening time over the last three days has been focussed on Lieder, with Brahms, Liszt, and both Felix & Fanny Mendelssohn.

The performers on the former are Thomas Quasthoff with Justus Zeyen whilst Barbara Bonney & Geoffrey Parsons perform the latter. Two fantastic pairings indeed.












​


----------



## SiegendesLicht

The last one of the three _Winterreisen _ I own: Jonas Kaufmann and Helmut Deutsch at the piano.


----------



## JACE

Just now getting 'round to the second disc:










*Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 18, Nos. 4-6 / Talich Quartet (Calliope)*


----------



## Guest

Impetuous playing and excellent sound.


----------



## JohnD

Vaneyes said:


> Another good reason to favor Glenn. :tiphat:


But Gould omits the repeats in the Suites, so his total playing time is less than 60 minutes, whereas Perahia's is over 90 minutes. So there!


----------



## pmsummer

ABOVE THE STARRS
_Verses, Anthems & Consort Music_
*Thomas Tomkins*
Fretwork
Catherine King, Emma Kirkby, Richard Wistreich, Donald Greig, Jonathan Arnold, Charles Daniels - vocals
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## opus55

Arnold: Symphony No.2, Op.40
_London Symphony Orchestra
Richard Hickox_










Re-listening to the 2nd symphony tonight.


----------



## JACE

*Brahms: Piano Works / Peter Rösel (Edel)*
CD 5:
- Variations on a Theme by Paganini, Op.35
- 7 Fantasien, Op.116
- Two Rhapsodies, Op.79


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven *
33 Piano Variations In C, Op.120 On A Waltz By Anton Diabelli


----------



## Poodle

My partner brought me Mozart box as early cristmas present, I be overjoyed. Merry cristmas everybody


----------



## Pugg

bharbeke said:


> Of the 150 pieces picked by KBAQ in the Top 100 Most Wanted polls from 2013-2016, I have so far given an "Excellent" rating to 48 of them. It will never be 100%, but I have a lot of recommended recordings that I hope will increase the number or give me new versions of old favorites to listen to.
> 
> Next up: Saint-Saens Symphony No. 3 "Organ"
> 
> The first time I heard it, the part with the organ was noticeably better than the beginning of the symphony. What version would any of you recommend where the whole thing is good?


I like the Michael Murray recording on Telarc, highly virtuoso and spectacular recording.


----------



## Pugg

Poodle said:


> My partner brought me Mozart box as early cristmas present, I be overjoyed. Merry cristmas everybody


This will keeping you busy for the next 225 days .


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn *
Symphony No.3 "Scottish", Overture "The Fair Melusine", "Trumpet Overture",


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bernstein's Christmas album. *


----------



## Andolink

Been dipping into this wonderful disc the last few days--


----------



## Guest

Mozart CD 3 Lovely playing. by Boskovsky and his ensemble


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven*: Christ on the mountain of olives, , Choral fantasy, et al.
Disc 1

Utso / Rebmann .

Maurice Abravanel, conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: La Traviata*

Dame Joan Sutherland (Violetta), Carlo Bergonzi (Alfredo), Robert Merrill (Giorgio Germont), Miti Truccato Pace (Flora), Dora Carral (Annina)

Maggio Musicale Florentino, John Pritchard


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Pianoconcert No.3


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Kalinnikov 1st Symphony: USSR Symph and Svetlanov









A new discovery for me. Possibly too lyrical and Late Romantic for some tastes, but I am thoroughly enjoying it. The USSR Symphony Orchestra are playing with real delicacy in places and plenty of oomph where necessary. TC folks who enjoy Tchaikovsky, Glinka and Borodin would appreciate this.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart *: Piano concerto 27
Rondo. K.309/386
*Murray Perahia*


----------



## eljr

*Andrew Davis / Toronto Symphony Orchestra
Handel: Messiah*


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Traverso said:


> I like the Organ pieces more than the harpsichord,it is a pity that Leonhardt did not played them all.I have to listen again for a proper view.The vocals are realy very attractive.But again ,I have to listen to a few more cd's and who knows I will favor them more than at the moment.
> May I ask you what your opinion is?


There are a few Leonhardt performances in the set (spoiler  ), but they were put there as a memorial to him, as he died before he could record for the set (such a pity  ).
I agree that the vocals are a nice touch! Makes me want to go out to get the Sweelinck vocal works too.
As for the playing, I think the 1st CD, with Wimsemius on the organ in Lemgo, has some of the greatest organ playing I've ever heard. The rest of the organ playing on the disc is very fine - I also enjoyed Dirksen's playing on the Covelens organ in Vol. 3
Same goes for the harpsichord performances, some of which are, to me, the best ones I've heard.

I know that I've mentioned this before, but my only complaint would be of the organ choice in the last disc. Sounds rather too neo-baroque, in contrast to the restored (or rebuilt, as in Lemgo) old instruments in the rest of the CD's.

It's only been a few months since I've had this set, and I've already worn the corners through and crushed the sides of the box! That's how much I love it :lol:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini*: Overtures.
Carlo Maria Guilini conducting.


----------



## Andolink

*Arne Nordheim*: T_enebrae_ for cello and orchestra (1982)
Truls Mørk, cello
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra/Yoav Talmi










*Niels Rosing-Schow*: _Windshapes_, three orchestral pieces for winds, harp, piano and percussion (1992)


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms; Piano trios.*
Disc 1
Beaux Art Trio.


----------



## Andolink

*Franz Schmidt*: _Piano Concerto in E-flat major_, for left hand
Markus Becker, piano
NDR Radiophilharmonie/Eiji Oue


----------



## Guest

bioluminescentsquid said:


> There are a few Leonhardt performances in the set (spoiler  ), but they were put there as a memorial to him, as he died before he could record for the set (such a pity  ).
> I agree that the vocals are a nice touch! Makes me want to go out to get the Sweelinck vocal works too.
> As for the playing, I think the 1st CD, with Wimsemius on the organ in Lemgo, has some of the greatest organ playing I've ever heard. The rest of the organ playing on the disc is very fine - I also enjoyed Dirksen's playing on the Covelens organ in Vol. 3
> Same goes for the harpsichord performances, some of which are, to me, the best ones I've heard.
> 
> I know that I've mentioned this before, but my only complaint would be of the organ choice in the last disc. Sounds rather too neo-baroque, in contrast to the restored (or rebuilt, as in Lemgo) old instruments in the rest of the CD's.
> 
> It's only been a few months since I've had this set, and I've already worn the corners through and crushed the sides of the box! That's how much I love it :lol:


Nice to hear that you like it so much,I think that the other set is less attractive but could be interesting enough to purchase.
The box with psalms seems to me very valuable and the singing is to my liking,who knows.First I have to listen to the music in this box more than once.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler; Symphony no 4*
Edith Mathis/ Herbert von Karjan


----------



## Manxfeeder

Poodle said:


> My partner brought me Mozart box as early cristmas present, I be overjoyed. Merry cristmas everybody


Congratulations! That's quite a gift. I like your partner already.


----------



## Vasks

*Donizetti - Overture to "Gabriella di Vergy" (Frontalini/Bongiovanni)
Chopin - Nocturnes #19-21 (Arrau/Philips)
Onslow - Symphony #4 (Goritzki/cpo)*


----------



## JACE

Now streaming via YouTube:









*Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 / Rudolf Buchbinder, Nikolaus Harnoncourt, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra (Apex)*
Never heard this recording before. I think Buchbinder is a terrific pianist, so I decided to give it a listen.

Earlier:









*Brahms: Symphony No. 1; Tragic Overture; Academic Festival Overture / Eugen Jochum, London PO (Warner)*
This is an amazing recording of Brahms' First. Somehow, it's incredible _forceful_ without being _forced_. Jochum lets the music happen; it's as natural as breathing.









*Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3, Op.101 / Rubinstein, Szyerng, Fournier (RCA/Sony)*
Beautiful.


----------



## mrpeterson

Max Reger - Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart Op.132 (1914)
at
http://partitur.org/regervarmozart
(Marek Janowski)


----------



## Andolink

Chamber music by *Artur Schnabel*:


----------



## George O

*a couple nights ago*



















Eya: Ensemble for Medieval Music:
Crossley Hawn, soprano
Allison Mondel, soprano
Kristen Dubenion-Smith, mezza-soprano

St. Paul's, Chattanooga, Tennessee
December 13, 2016

5 stars


----------



## Guest

Back to the dark ages not realy when you hear this music.


----------



## bharbeke

Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 3 "Organ" (James Levine, Simon Preston, Berlin Philharmonic)

I liked this version pretty well. It's still very weird to me to have the organ come in just at the last movement, just like the chorus in Beethoven's Symphony No. 9. That is going to take some repeated listens to get used to.


----------



## Pugg

​
* Christmas with Kiri Te Kanawa *- Carols from Coventry Cathedral


----------



## George O

Dmitri Kabalevsky (1904-1987)

Sonatina for Piano in C Major, op 13 no 1

from the set "24 Piano Preludes" op 38:
-No 3 in G Major
-No 5 in D Major
-No 23 in F Major

Rondo for Piano in A Minor, op 59

Piano Sonata No. 3 in F Major, op 46

Alexei Skavronsky, piano

on Melodiya (USSR), from 1976


----------



## Heliogabo

Mahler's 10th
Simon Rattle & BPO


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1995/6.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Guest

Beethoven Lieder CD 2


----------



## starthrower

7 & 8

Hartmann's post war symphonies composed with fresh material after emerging from his defiant stand against the Third Reich while remaining in Germany. The first six are re-workings of ealier pieces that were withdrawn after the rise of Hitler. Hartmann was also responsible for the post war revival of previously banned composers such as Stravinsky and Schoenberg. As organizer of the Musica Viva concert series in his native Munich, he also encouraged the performances of works by young composers Henze, Nono, Berio, and Xenakis.


----------



## bharbeke

Copland: Appalachian Spring (Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic Orchestra)

A lot of the middle of this piece sounds like it should be the underscore for a Western TV show. Whether that is compliment or criticism will depend on your feelings toward that type of music. Appalachian Spring is a work that I would rate as okay, although it does have the benefit of using more modern orchestration and sounding different from the European composers of the time period.

What stands out is the second to last movement, "Doppio movimento," which has the Shaker song as its main theme (does that Shaker song have an official title?). It is very hummable, and its use at the end of the movement is quite majestic. My guess is that this is what gives it its level of popular appeal.


----------



## Sonata




----------



## George O

Michel Corrette (1707-1795): Nouveau Livre de Noëls

Michel Chapuis, organ

on Astrée (France), from 1980


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Missa Brevis in D Minor. Bartok, The Wooden Prince*

I was watching the old TV series The It Crowd, and the episode centered around Who Wants To Be 
A Millionaire. The two questions were, who wrote the Missa Brevis in D Minor, Mozart or Beethoven, and who wrote The Wooden Prince, Chopin or Bartok?

I was able to impress my wife with my superior intellect. Now I'm listening to these pieces, basking in my most likely short-lived glory.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Final instalment of Hindemith's piano works tonight with Ligeti and Liszt to follow.

_Ludus Tonalis_ - 12 fugues with prelude, 11 interludes and postlude (1942) and _Kleine Klaviermusik - Leichte Fünftonstücke (Easy 5-note Pieces) _ (1928):










_Harmonies poétiques et religieuses (Poetic and Religious Harmonies)_ nos.7-10 S.173 (1848-53), _Ave Maria_ in D-flat S.504/2 (1872), _Ave Maria_ in E S.182 (1862), _Ave Maria (d'Arcadelt)_ in F S.183/2 (1872), _Six Consolations_ S.172 (1849-50) and _A magyarok Istene (Ungarns Gott)_ - version for left-hand S.543b (1881):










Trio for Violin, Horn and Piano (1982), _Ten Pieces_ for Wind Quintet (1968), _Six Bagatelles_ for Wind Quintet (1953) and Sonata for Solo Viola (1991-94):


----------



## Easy Goer

Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring & The Firebird. Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1992.


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mozart, Missa Brevis in D Minor. Bartok, The Wooden Prince*
> 
> I was watching the *old TV series The It Crowd, and the episode centered around Who Wants To Be
> A Millionaire.* The two questions were, who wrote the Missa Brevis in D Minor, Mozart or Beethoven, and who wrote The Wooden Prince, Chopin or Bartok?
> *
> I was able to impress my wife with my superior intellect. * Now I'm listening to these pieces, basking in my most likely short-lived glory.
> 
> View attachment 90807
> View attachment 90808


Must've been an old show...a million just ain't a million anymore.
She let you think that, anyway.


----------



## JACE

*Brahms: Piano Quintet, Op.34; Horn Trio, Op.40 / The Nash Ensemble (Brilliant Classics)*


----------



## Guest

As a "wanderer" I'm going to listen to Takemitsu,for the first time and not afraid for a cold shower.

CD 1


----------



## Bellinilover

Great composer, great music!


----------



## starthrower

Takemitsu is cool, but never cold.

NP: Warm & fuzzy live performance. Mackerras never disappoints!


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

JACE said:


> *Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 18, Nos. 1-6 / Talich Quartet (Calliope)*
> Disc 1
> Lovely interpretations from this Czech quartet.


Agreed - one of my favourite cycles of the Beethoven Quartets. There's something special about the Talich's timbre; a sort-of "airy" texture that I find very appealing.


----------



## JACE

More Brahms:










*Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 3 in C minor, Op. 60; Piano Trio No. 2 in C, Op. 87*
Tamás Vásáry, Ottomar Borwitzky, Thomas Brandis, Wolfram Christ


----------



## KenOC

Bach's WTC, Book 1. Andrei Vieru, piano. A new set for me.


----------



## JACE

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Agreed - one of my favourite cycles of the Beethoven Quartets. There's something special about the Talich's timbre; a sort-of "airy" texture that I find very appealing.


Yes! I know _exactly_ what you're talking about. The Talich Quartet sounds different than most contemporary string quartets, many of whom seem to play with a harder edge.


----------



## deprofundis

Still lurking in the past in early ars antiqua, i'M lisening to *Hermann Der Reichenau aka hermann der lahme(the cripple), nice job done here by ordo virtutum conduct by mister Johannes Morent, *it's pretty mutch a great cd to have if you can dig it, there are few instrumental part of nearly 1000 year old music woaw, what about that..hey?

goodnight, like i said i sleep at 10 p.m these days so im kinda quiet relaxe more energitic im trying to get a routine in my sleeping habbits , i would only stay late on week end but sleep under 2 a.m like friday or saturday, that about it folks, please enjoy my posting, and if i says mandatory lisening, than this cd called the miracle of the century on some german label is fantastic than go for it, what are you waiting for, purchased it...

:tiphat:


----------



## bharbeke

Saint-Saens: Carnival of the Animals (Itzhak Perlman narrating, Zubin Mehta conducting the Israel Philharmonic Orchestra)

This piece is just pure fun! Perlman is an excellent reader of the humorous poetry, and that is at least half of the delight here. The other half is the short, sweet musical ideas like Aquarium and Finale.


----------



## Guest

Clara Haskil Schumann Kinderszenen op.15 - Waldszenen op.82 
Beethoven piano sonata 17 & 18


----------



## JACE

Now streaming via Amazon Prime:










*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 4 in E flat, Op. 7 / Alfred Brendel (Decca)*


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I have just listened to two versions of Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde. First one (and the only one I own so far) is Ben Heppner and Waltraud Meier, together with the Bavarian Radio Orchestra and Lorin Maazel. Very enjoyable.









The other one, on YouTube, is a somewhat different set-up, with a baritone instead of the alto voice. The baritone is (surprise!  ) Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, the tenor is James King and the orchestra is the Vienna Phil with Leonard Bernstein. For some reason (probably recording quality did after all get in the way of my enjoyment somewhat) this second one did not hit me as hard as I thought it would - until the final "ewig... ewig..."


----------



## Guest

I bought a used copy, which arrived today, and I was very pleased to see that it had been autographed! Excellent playing and sound. Yarlung uses a minimalist approach (a single stereo tube mic, tube electronics, and records to both analog and hi-res digital--not sure which they used for this recording), which results in tangibly real sound.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Sonatas for violin and viola da gamba (Gould/Laredo/Rose)


----------



## Valjuan

Bellinilover said:


> View attachment 90810
> 
> 
> Great composer, great music!


Warsaw Concerto!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## JACE

*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 in A, Op. 101 / Alfred Brendel (Decca)*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1959.


----------



## KenOC

Glazunov Symphony No. 2, Neeme Jarvi with the Bamberg RSO. Just getting to know Glazunov and enjoying it!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I stumbled on these for next to nothing (barely $1 per disc) from an online seller and so I figured I couldn't lose. The set includes paino concertos nos.5,6,8,9,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,24,25, 25&27 as well as the concertos for two pianos. From what I have heard so far, this set is certainly worth every penny and a good deal more. Quite marvelous... and I say this having heard (and owned) a good many Mozart piano concertos performed by some of the greatest: Vladimir Horowitz, Alfred Brendel, Murray Perahia, Mitsuko Uchida, Ronald Brautigam, Clifford Curzon, Rudolf Serkin, etc...

I think the only other performer that I want the complete is that of Ronald Brautigam on which is performed on piano forte and period instruments with fabulous sound quality from BIS. So far I only have a few discs from this series... but I'm loving them... and can't wait til the whole thing is released as a box set.


----------



## opus55

Arnold: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4
_London Symphony Orchestra
Richard Hickox_










Disc 2 from the Complete Symphonies box set.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## deprofundis

Melchior Vulpius right now cd 2 of motettens cantiones sacre 1,what an incredible cd this his and a great follow up, the double cd of motettens vol 1 even better but this time it's a single cd .Very nice captivating.The only thing now is im lisening to hit whit cordless headphones and the sounds is lousy even if it's sony, but anyway , i dont wont any trouble like police officers ringning at my door sir we have a complaint '' neighbor says it's too loud'', reason deuxio i want to write this post while lisening to the music loudly beside hissing and sometime interference i can kinda lisen if i dont move to mutch...how ironic but hey im lisening to volume at 45 on a knobs that go to 74, so my neighbor can hear next to nothing music or sonic polution but i get a bit lousy sound most of time oh well so be it, during the day i put some music whiteout headphone at a minimun volume so i might as well lisen to(dramatic drum roll needed) modernist like Hosokawa, Scelsi, Crumbs, to shift repertoire
of music for tonight thus said orchestral work that is heavy bombastic daring and so on...Have a good night everybody

:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1959.


Fritz Reiner was a terrific Wagner conductor. Nobody did Dawn & Siegfreid's Rhine Journey as fine as Reiner leading the Chicago Symphony Orchestra. Best these ears have ever heard.


----------



## JACE

Streaming via Amazon Prime:










*Brahms: Complete Edition (DG)*
- Clarinet Trio / Karl Leister, Ottomar Borwitzky, Tamás Vásáry
- String Quartets Nos. 1 & 3 / LaSalle Quartet


----------



## Pugg

​
Glinka: "Ruslan and Lyudmila" Overture (October 14, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Borodin: "In the Steppes of Central Asia" (December 8, 1969 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Gliere: "Russian sailors dance (The Red Poppy)" (November 23, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center)
Ippolitov-Ivanov: "Caucasian Sketches Op. 10 - II & IV" (February 1, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center)
Mussorgsky: "Khovanschina" Prelude (December 2, 1963 New York, Manhattan Center)
Prokofiev:
"Scythian Suite" (May 2, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Love for Three Oranges" - March (January 12, 1971 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Lieutenant Kijé" Suite: "The Marriage of Kije", "Troika" (January 12, 1971 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Shostakovich: "The Golden Age" - Polka (October 22, 1970 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic
Lopatnikoff: "Concertino for Orchestra"
[Playing] Columbia Symphony Orchestra (April 1, 1953 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)


----------



## Pugg

Bellinilover said:


> View attachment 90810
> 
> 
> Great composer, great music!


Love his : Warsaw Concerto.


----------



## Pugg

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I stumbled on these for next to nothing (barely $1 per disc) from an online seller and so I figured I couldn't lose. The set includes paino concertos nos.5,6,8,9,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,24,25, 25&27 as well as the concertos for two pianos. From what I have heard so far, this set is certainly worth every penny and a good deal more. Quite marvelous... and I say this having heard (and owned) a good many Mozart piano concertos performed by some of the greatest: Vladimir Horowitz, Alfred Brendel, Murray Perahia, Mitsuko Uchida, Ronald Brautigam, Clifford Curzon, Rudolf Serkin, etc...
> 
> I think the only other performer that I want the complete is that of Ronald Brautigam on which is performed on piano forte and period instruments with fabulous sound quality from BIS. So far I only have a few discs from this series... but I'm loving them... and can't wait til the whole thing is released as a box set.


Zacharias recorded the Mozart concertos twice, first EMI then on MD+G.
I prefer the one you have.


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven* - Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven: Piano sonatas op.2 no 1-3*

Daniel Barenboim.


----------



## Guest




----------



## KenOC

Three CPE Bach Cello Concertos. Nicolas Altsteadt on cello, Arcangelo dir. by Jonathan Cohen. Great works by the craziest Galante composer.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'*

Isobel Buchanan (soprano), Mira Zakai (contralto)

Chicago Symphony Chorus, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Georg Solti.


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> *Beethoven* - Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2


A good set. Beautifully played


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Roberto Devereux
*
Nelly Miricioiu, José Bros, Sonia Ganassi, Roberto Frontali

Orchestra & Chorus of The Royal Opera House Covent Garden, Maurizio Benini.


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-4th Piano Concerto performed by Aimard, Harnoncourt and the COE.


----------



## jim prideaux

KenOC said:


> Glazunov Symphony No. 2, Neeme Jarvi with the Bamberg RSO. Just getting to know Glazunov and enjoying it!


do I detect a certain gathering momentum with appreciation for Glazunov on TC or is it just wishful thinking on my behalf-still amazed by the fact that one of his symphonies was last performed at the Proms in 1919!

Earlier this morning (while coincidentally reading a copy of the Lonely Planet guide to St Petersburg) I listened to Fedoseyev's recording of the 4th.


----------



## Guest

Sweelinck CD 5


----------



## Guest

Transept Organ Oude Kerk (Old Church) Amsterdam

http://www.amsterdam.info/oude-kerk/organ/


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizet*: Carmen suites
*Thomas*: Overtures.
Paul Paray conducting.


----------



## eljr

*Dunedin Consort / John Butt
Bach: Christmas Oratorio*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Davidsbündlertänze, Op. 6/ Carnaval, Op. 9.
Charles Rosen.


----------



## deprofundis

Since it's a siberian day as we speak for canada today it's -22 whit wind probably -32 so i would play somethings from the frozen lands, *Scandinavia top guns: Grieg that we all know Peer Gynt, than Jon Leifs hailing from Iceland(how appropriated for today, follow by mister Peteris Vask and Arvo Part.So the thematic for today is frisky weather and the music of icy contry sutch has Norway , iceland, Estonia.
*
But let's not be wimps, there are place far rather colder ,Russian great Siberia region, i salute TC menbers that live there whit there -55 + of winterdom, pretty harsh, jeez i wonder if we have people on talk classical living in the artic land too and freezing like popsicle today or there use to this?

:tiphat:


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

​
*Hérold*: Piano concertos No.2-3-4

Jean-Frédéric Neuburger piano.

Hervé Niquet conducting.


----------



## Vasks

*Rimsky-Korsakov - Overture to "Boyarinya Vera Sheloga" (Golovschin/Naxos)
Tchaikovsky - Symphony #4 (Maazel/CBS)*


----------



## Andolink

*Johannes Brahms*: _String Quartet in C minor, Op. 51 no. 1_










*Heinrich Ignaz Biber*: _"Missa Alleluja" a 36_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Falla*:Siete Canciones populares españolas
El Amor Brujo

*Lorca*: Canciónes (13) españolas antiguas

Estrella Morente (singer), Javier Perianes (piano)


----------



## JACE

Andolink said:


> *Johannes Brahms*: _String Quartet in C minor, Op. 51 no. 1_


Andolink -- What do you think of these performances? I just ordered the Belcea Quartet's Beethoven set, and I'd wondered about their Brahms as well.


----------



## bharbeke

Elgar: Enigma Variations (Sir Colin Davis, London Symphony Orchestra)

I am not in love with the theme, so my opinion of the total piece is that it is just okay. The variations that grabbed me and impressed me positively were Troyte, GRS, and EDU.

Grieg: Peer Gynt, Op. 23 (Sir Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields)

I think I like the suite arrangements better. As incidental music, most of it is ho-hum. The two exceptions are the outstanding In the Hall of the Mountain King and Morning.

Dukas: Sorcerer's Apprentice (Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra)

This was a pretty good arrangement, working as both music and storytelling. In particular, the string section is playing very clearly and well throughout.


----------



## Guest

Schubert CD 5


----------



## Andolink

JACE said:


> Andolink -- What do you think of these performances? I just ordered the Belcea Quartet's Beethoven set, and I'd wondered about their Brahms as well.


They're extremely good! Very revealing of the inner workings of these harmonically dense pieces. So far I've only listened to quartets 1 and 3. No. 2 is up next.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Zoraida di Granata*

Bruce Ford (Almuzir), Majella Cullagh (Zoraida), Paul Austin Kelly (Abenamet), Matthew Hargreaves (Ali), Cristina Pastorello (Ines), Dominic Natoli (Almanzor), Diana Montague (Abenamet)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, David Parry


----------



## Andolink

This recording from 1988 has very much stood the test of time for me. The performances and recorded sound are vivid and fresh. It's always a joy to slip this into the CD player!


----------



## Manxfeeder

JACE said:


> *Brahms: Symphony No. 1; Tragic Overture; Academic Festival Overture / Eugen Jochum, London PO (Warner)*
> This is an amazing recording of Brahms' First. Somehow, it's incredible _forceful_ without being _forced_. Jochum lets the music happen; it's as natural as breathing.


Great description. I'm listening now.


----------



## Kivimees

Although there is another week before we break for the holidays, the ordeal of exams, marking and final grades is thankfully over. And as I am off to the US right at the beginning of the new year, I feel like getting in the mood:









What could complement a visit to Arizona more than the first disc: El Salon Mexico, An Outdoor Overture, Billy the Kid etc? Thank you, Aaron!


----------



## Manxfeeder

jim prideaux said:


> do I detect a certain gathering momentum with appreciation for Glazunov on TC or is it just wishful thinking on my behalf


I hope so! When I joined TC however many years ago, I came here from another classical site who would subtly put me down for listening to Glazunov. I've appreciated the open ears of the people around here.


----------



## hpowders

Manxfeeder said:


> I hope so! When I joined TC however many years ago, I came here from another classical site who would subtly put me down for listening to Glazunov. I've appreciated the open ears of the people around here.


I would have told them I've simply hadunov!


----------



## JACE

Kivimees said:


> Although there is another week before we break for the holidays, the ordeal of exams, marking and final grades is thankfully over. And *as I am off to the US right at the beginning of the new year, I feel like getting in the mood*:
> 
> View attachment 90828
> 
> 
> What could complement *a visit to Arizona* more than the first disc: El Salon Mexico, An Outdoor Overture, Billy the Kid etc? Thank you, Aaron!


Have a wonderful trip, Kivi!  Are you going to the Grand Canyon?!?!


----------



## JACE

Prompted by a review of this thread:










*Mahler: Symphony No. 1 / Jascha Horenstein, London Symphony Orchestra (Unicorn)*


----------



## Kivimees

JACE said:


> Have a wonderful trip, Kivi!  Are you going to the Grand Canyon?!?!


Thanks! If time allows. I will be largely in Tucson and environs.


----------



## bharbeke

Mendelssohn: Midsummer Night's Dream (Andre Previn, Finchley Children's Music Group, London Symphony Orchestra)

The overture and wedding march are the famous bits, and they sound good this time, too, but the incidental music is enjoyable from beginning to end.


----------



## gardibolt

Started in on my Beethoven's birthday listening.

First up, Piano Sonata #21 op.53 'Waldstein', Alfred Brendel. Serendipitously picked at random by my iPod Classic's Shuffle function, this is one of my favorite LvB works, and my favorite of the piano sonatas. It's a lot of fun to play as well. I'm not entirely sure which of Brendel's many recordings of the piece this is....it's from the Brilliant box set and there's not much in the way of recording data presented there. In any event, it's a good rendition.
2. Edel sei der Mensch WoO 185 Astrid Pilzecker, etc. A fun little exercise in counterpoint from the DGG Complete (not really) Beethoven Edition of 1997 (has it really been nearly 20 years since this wonderful big box came out??).
3. Variations for cello and piano on See the Conquering Hero Comes, WoO 45, from Handel's Judas Maccabeus. Yo-Yo Ma and Emanuel Ax. Beautiful rendition of a little gem.
4. String Quartet #15, op.132 in A minor. La Salle Quartet (again, from the DGG box). Love the contrast of harshness and sweetness here. A particularly fine rendition of this late quartet.

5. Piano Concerto #2, op.19 in B-flat. Maurizio Paciariello, piano; the late Roberto Diem Tigani conducting Sassari Symphony Orchestra (on the Italian Inedita label, from vol.7 of its Beethoven Rarities series). The main item of interest here is that Paciariello plays an unpublished cadenza for the concerto taken from Beethoven's manuscripts in the Kafka Miscellany held by the British Library. It's also the first recording of Tigani's new critical edition of the concerto.
6. Allegretto quasi Andante for piano in G minor, WoO 61a, played by Tobias Koch on a period fortepiano. A charming little bagatelle
7. 4 Arietten and a Duet, op.82, Cecilia Bartoli. A little under-appreciated vocal music from Beethoven. Bartoli brings out a lot of wonderful moments here.

8. Another rendition of the Allegretto quasi Andante for piano in G minor WoO 61a, this time played by George Frederick Schenk
9. Four bagatelles for piano Biamonti 282, played by John Kersey. Random thoughts from Beethoven's sketchbook. These were originally on The Unheard Beethoven website, and Mr. Kersey got copies of them and recorded them---so now they're Heard Beethoven. It makes me proud to get these things out there. Not major pieces, but certainly intriguing little experiments by Beethoven.
10. March for Wind Band WoO 29, with members of the Berlin Philharmonic. A trivial thing, but Beethoven shows his flexibility here.
11. 1st version of song, O Thou Art the Lad of My Heart, Willy! Hess 202 (op.108/11). Recording of the synthesized song from The Unheard Beethoven. Alas, this remains Unheard except from us. But it's a rollicking little piece with a more prominent violin part than in the final version. Apparently the genteel young ladies who were Thomson's prospective customers weren't quite up to it.
12. 6 variations on Scottish Songs for flute and piano, op.105. Patrick Gallois on flute. More piece work for Thomson, but still inventive and delightful. Both this and the violin version should be better known than they are.
13. 5 Pieces for Mechanical Organ WoO 33, Christian Schmitt, organ. Fun little bagatelles, very Bach-like in nature.

14. Ninth Symphony, Leonard Bernstein conducting the New York Philharmonic. Thrilling rendition and wonderfully recorded. A blizzard is moving in so that's all for now.


----------



## JACE

gardibolt said:


> Started in on my Beethoven's birthday listening.
> 
> First up, Piano Sonata #21 op.53 'Waldstein', Alfred Brendel. Serendipitously picked at random by my iPod Classic's Shuffle function, this is one of my favorite LvB works, and my favorite of the piano sonatas. It's a lot of fun to play as well. I'm not entirely sure which of Brendel's many recordings of the piece this is....it's from the Brilliant box set and there's not much in the way of recording data presented there. In any event, it's a good rendition.
> 2. Edel sei der Mensch WoO 185 Astrid Pilzecker, etc. A fun little exercise in counterpoint from the DGG Complete (not really) Beethoven Edition of 1997 (has it really been nearly 20 years since this wonderful big box came out??).
> 3. Variations for cello and piano on See the Conquering Hero Comes, WoO 45, from Handel's Judas Maccabeus. Yo-Yo Ma and Emanuel Ax. Beautiful rendition of a little gem.
> 4. String Quartet #15, op.132 in A minor. La Salle Quartet (again, from the DGG box). Love the contrast of harshness and sweetness here. A particularly fine rendition of this late quartet.
> 
> More to follow!


Oh! I had no idea it was Beethoven's _Geburtstag_ today. Thank you for the heads-up. 

Not that I need any excuse, but I'll cue up this recording next in honor of the special day:










*Beethoven: The 10 Sonatas for Violin & Piano / Pamela Frank & Claude Frank (MusicMasters)*
Disc 1


----------



## Manxfeeder

Kivimees said:


> Thanks! If time allows. I will be largely in Tucson and environs.


Wave as you fly over Nashville!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1989, 1996.


----------



## Guest

Shostakovich 5,6 & 7


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Symphony No. 2*

Donald Francis Tovey called this "as among the greatest and purest examples in this art-form since Beethoven." That's quite an endorsement.


----------



## pmsummer

LE SIÈCLE DU TITIEN
_La Musique à Venise, 1490-1576_
*Anonymous and Various*
Doulce Memoire
Denis Raisin Dadre - direction
_
Astrée_


----------



## Blancrocher

Abrahamsen: Schnee (Ensemble Recherche); Bach: Goldberg Variations (Gould, 1981); Scarlatti: Piano Sonatas (Sudbin)


----------



## Guest

Beethoven op.59 no.2 in memory of his birthday,beautifully played by the Gewandhaus Quartett
My favorite is the Alban Berg Quartett but this is a very welcome alternative,a different approach and the recording is everything you wish for.And for the price......its a bargain.


----------



## tortkis

Cancionero de Palacio - Capella de Ministrers / Carles Magraner (Licanus)









Music at the Court of Isabella I the Catholic, from the late 15th century to the early 16th century.


----------



## Guest

tortkis said:


> Cancionero de Palacio - Capella de Ministrers / Carles Magraner (Licanus)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Music at the Court of Isabella I the Catholic, from the late 15th century to the early 16th century.


This is also a very fine one.


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor
Florestan Trio

Brahms at the summit.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kivimees said:


> Thanks! If time allows. I will be largely in Tucson and environs.


K., safe travels. FYI...

*Nova Home Loans Arizona Bowl*
South Alabama vs. Air Force
December 30, 2016 3:30 p.m.,
Arizona Stadium, Tucson, Ariz.


----------



## Vaneyes

jim prideaux said:


> *do I detect a certain gathering momentum with appreciation for Glazunov on TC or is it just wishful thinking on my behalf*-still amazed by the fact that one of his symphonies was last performed at the Proms in 1919!
> 
> Earlier this morning (while coincidentally reading a copy of the Lonely Planet guide to St Petersburg) I listened to Fedoseyev's recording of the 4th.


Dare say, my contribution to TC's *gathering momentum* *for Glazunov* remains stuck in first gear.


----------



## Kivimees

Vaneyes said:


> K., safe travels. FYI...
> 
> *Nova Home Loans Arizona Bowl*
> South Alabama vs. Air Force
> December 30, 2016 3:30 p.m.,
> Arizona Stadium, Tucson, Ariz.


How sad - I will be about a week too late. :lol:


----------



## Guest

A recital I saw on the german television many years ago.I have the fondest memories about this broadcast.
Grand Théâtre de Tours , 7/1977
Richter playing on a Yamaha


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1996, 2005/6.


----------



## George O

Johann Schobert (c. 1740-1767)

Sinfonie (Sonate) F-dur, op 9, nr 3
Sonate B-dur, op 16, nr 1
Sonate F-dur, op 17, nr 2
Sonate Es-dur, op 7, nr 1

Instrumentalensemble der Schola Cantorum Basiliensis:
Jean Goverts, harpsichord and fortepiano
Jaap Schröder, violin
Beatrix Landolf, violin
Michael Jappe, cello
Jürg Alleman, horn
Bernard Léguillon, horn

on Harmonia Mundi (Deutsche), from 1983

5 stars


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*

_Symphonies Nos. 1-9_









Bruno Walter/Columbia Symphony Orchestra

Started listening to Symphony 4 and just couldn't stop myself. I ended up going through all 9 Symphonies today. Bruno's cycle may not be the best in certain regards but to me it is one of the warmest, most joyous, most characterful cycles ever recorded. Power, humanity, and humility all in one. An absolute treasure! I never tire of hearing this one!


----------



## hpowders

Liszt Sonata in B minor
Stephen Hough, piano

A lot of care and intelligence went into this performance.
Virtuosity aplenty, but like Van Cliburn, always in the service of the music.
Big line maintained throughout.
I'm not a Liszt fanatic, but this one is a winner!

Thanks to Bettina for recommending this CD to me!! :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Mompou CD 1


----------



## pcnog11

realdealblues said:


> *Ludwig Van Beethoven*
> 
> _Symphonies Nos. 1-9_
> 
> View attachment 90834
> 
> 
> Bruno Walter/Columbia Symphony Orchestra
> 
> Started listening to Symphony 4 and just couldn't stop myself. I ended up going through all 9 Symphonies today. Bruno's cycle may not be the best in certain regards but to me it is one of the warmest, most joyous, most characterful cycles ever recorded. Power, humanity, and humility all in one. An absolute treasure! I never tire of hearing this one!


This is a great collection, symphony no. 6 is full of emotions and dynamics.


----------



## bharbeke

Schubert: Symphony No. 8/7 "Unfinished" (Philippe Jordan, Vienna Symphony)

The two movements we get are fantastic. I am fine with calling it finished. I generally like quick movements more than slow ones, but this Andante is one of the exceptions. It is splendid.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Richard Wagner* - Siegfried, a 1955 recording from Bayreuth, conducted by Joseph Keilberth, on YouTube. Pretty awesome, especially Hans Hotter as Wotan/Wanderer. When he sings "Auf wolkigen Höhen wohnen die Götter/ Walhall heißt ihr Saal...", his voice together with the leitmotiv of Walhalla from the orchestra, exudes sheer might. I will definitely obtain this recording in time.


----------



## bharbeke

Chopin: Grand Valse Brillante in E-Flat, Op. 18 (Murray Perahia)

Short and extremely sweet, I love this take on one of Chopin's most famous works.


----------



## KenOC

Myaskovsky Symphony No. 8, the Svetlanov recording with the USSR State Symphony Orchestra. For the Saturday Symphony thread.


----------



## bharbeke

Haydn: Trumpet Concerto (Hakan Hardenberger, Sir Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields)

My overall opinion of the piece is unchanged from my last listen. It is still a good but not spectacular trumpet concerto. I would like to compliment Hardenberger's playing. The talent is evident in every note, and the cadenza at the end of the first movement is mind-blowing.


----------



## Guest

For Beethoven's birthday today. Shimkus' Op.106 is still my reference for both the performance and the fantastic sound.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to Figures of Harmony, the artists worth checking out on this bo-xet is Trebor, what a mysterious composer, his music unusual too, tonight im lisening to this box set for Trebor in the depth and than Laudario di Cortona codex another 4 cd box-set, this is the programation for tonight at deprofundis headquaters.Have a good night i had suprise visit two friends, a small meetings or happening if you will in the afternoon, we had fun and that about it.I tried to put some classical but settle for Deep Purples since these guys like heavy rock, that about it i guess goodnight.

:tiphat:


----------



## Bettina

Kontrapunctus said:


> For Beethoven's birthday today. Shimkus' Op.106 is still my reference for both the performance and the fantastic sound.


Yes, today is definitely a great day to listen to Beethoven and to celebrate his music!

I'm confused about something, though...what are the EU Variations?  Are they by Beethoven? Or did somebody else write variations on a theme by Beethoven?


----------



## George O

Franz Liszt (1811-1886)

Weihnachtsbaum (Christmas Tree): 12 Stücke für Klavier zu 4 Händen

Polonaise

Grand Galop Chromatique

Roberto Szidon, piano
Richard Metzler, piano

on Harmonia Mundi (Deutsche), from 1985


----------



## KenOC

Bettina said:


> I'm confused about something, though...what are the EU Variations?  Are they by Beethoven? Or did somebody else write variations on a theme by Beethoven?


I believe Beethoven wrote these variations to commemorate the founding of the European Union. He wrote posthumously, of course! Most of his works were written prehumously.


----------



## Bettina

KenOC said:


> I believe Beethoven wrote these variations to commemorate the founding of the European Union. He wrote posthumously, of course! Most of his works were written prehumously.


Thanks for clearing that up.  Now we need Elgar to write a posthumous set of Brexit Variations! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Bettina said:


> Yes, today is definitely a great day to listen to Beethoven and to celebrate his music!
> 
> I'm confused about something, though...what are the EU Variations?  Are they by Beethoven? Or did somebody else write variations on a theme by Beethoven?


No, they are by Shimkus!


----------



## Guest

Op. 131.


----------



## Pugg

For the Saturday symphony tradition

​
*Miaskovsky:* Symphony No. 8 in A major, Op. 26

Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, Robert Stankovsk


----------



## JACE

*Beethoven: The Middle Quartets / Alexander String Quartet (Foghorn Classics)*
- String Quartet, Op. 59/1, "Razumovsky"
- String Quartet, Op. 74, "Harp"
- String Quartet, Op. 95, "Serioso"


----------



## Pugg

​For* Beethoven's *birthday.
Leonard Bernstein conducting this marvellous CD.


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Mompou CD 1


Did you liked it Traverso?


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> For Beethoven's birthday today. Shimkus' Op.106 is still my reference for both the performance and the fantastic sound.


As you said: stunning in every way, I will always be grateful for your guidance.


----------



## Rhinotop

I was listening to:

Beethoven - Symphony nr. 7 (Karajan, B.P.O., 1962)

A strong recording. A very vigorous and rythmic creation, filled by an 'imperial spirit'.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Awakening princesses by Peter Holtslag on recorder: played on various 18th century recorders in the Oxford Bate collection










Biber played by Alice Pierot










vol. 7 of Koopman's Bach set: part of Clavier Ubung III, duets, and Von Himmel hoch, played on the 1714 Silbermann in Freiberg


----------



## Haydn man

For this weeks SS No.8
First time listen to this for me


----------



## Pugg

​
*Luciano Pavarotti: O Holy Night.*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano Quartets; Horn Quintet in E flat°
Curzon*/Brain°/Amadeus Quartet


----------



## Judith

Tchaikovsky Pathetique

Riccardo Muti
Philharmonia Orchestra

From box set



Bear in mind it is 7.00am. Neighbours woke me up arguing morning before at 5.45 in bedroom below. (Live in apartment)


----------



## tortkis

Diego Ortiz (c.1510-c.1570): Recercadas del Tratado de Glosas, Roma 1553 - Jordi Savall (Alia Vox, 1990)









Jordi Savall (viola da gamba), Ton Koopman (harpsichord, organ), Lorenz Duftschmid (violone), Rolf Lislevand (vielle), Paolo Pandolfo (viol), Andrew Lawrence-King (harp)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Pergolesi: Stabat Mater*

Margaret Marshall (soprano), Lucia Valentini Terrani (mezzo)

London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## Judith

Judith said:


> Tchaikovsky Pathetique
> 
> Riccardo Muti
> Philharmonia Orchestra
> 
> From box set
> 
> Bear in mind it is 7.00am. Neighbours woke me up arguing morning before at 5.45 in bedroom below. (Live in apartment)


Woke them up gently, now playing 1812. That should do the trick lol!!


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> Woke them up gently, now playing 1812. That should do the trick lol!!


That will teach the neighbours!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: The Nutcracker

Richard Bonynge conducting.


----------



## jim prideaux

no noisy neighbours up here in the N.E. (only a match at home to Watford to be concerned about) but with Xmas around the corner I return to my personal seasonal favourite-Prokofiev 1st performed by the Orpheus Chamber Orch.............I will have to have a listen to Lt Kije later!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Judith said:


> Woke them up gently, now playing 1812. That should do the trick lol!!


Give 'em the Rite Of Spring next!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I'm in the mood for something different this morning. Since I am now off work until New Years Day, I have decided to listen to some works which need more attention such as Choral and Operatic works. To this end, I have started by listening to Mendelssohn's Elijah for the first time.

The performers in this case are Gwyneth Jones, Janet Baker, Nicolai Gedda, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau and Simon Woolf with Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos leading the New Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus and the Wandsworth School Boys' Choir.

So far I am approaching the end of Part 1 and I am really enjoying this piece. It sounds distinctly Mendelssohn - clear, melodic and elegant. While JS Bach's influence in the piece is clear, it doesn't overwhelm it or sound like an imitation.

I have always appreciated Mendelssohn's Symphonies and this piece _so far_ is on an equal level with them. This will be definitely be spending more time on my HiFi.


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven*: Symphony no 3 "Eroica"
R.C.O / Bernard Haitink.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Did you liked it Traverso?


Good day Pugg,yes I like it,I hear a lot of influences in his music ,it has in a way a narritive style,poetical miniatures so to speak.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Sweelinck CD 6

bioluminescentsquid had some severe reservations about the organ used on this last cd.I have no negative thoughts about the sound of this organ.
Hopefully next tuesday another Sweelinck box.Different organs/cembalos and from what I heard in short fragments a less intimate sound. 
bioluminescentsquid ,did you hear that strange noise in the last track?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler: Symphony no 3.*

Helga Dernesch
C.S.O Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## Guest

Shostakovich 8,9 & 10
I love his quartets.:angel:







[/url]


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert:* Death And The Maiden.
Pavel Haas Quartet.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Four string quartets mainly from the fledgling USSR's early (and short-lived) 'anything goes' era of the 1920s plus three piano trios from one of the featured composers.

Alexander Mosolov - String Quartet no.1 op.24 (1927): 
Nikolai Roslavets - String Quartets nos. 1 (1913) and 3 (1920):
Lev Knipper - String Quartet no.3 (????):










Nikolai Roslavets - Piano Trios nos. 2 (1920), 3 (1921) and 4 (1927):


----------



## eljr

*Vienna Boys' Choir
Merry Christmas from Vienna*


----------



## hpowders

Liszt Ballade No. 2 in B minor
Stephen Hough, piano

This is a very impressive work. I would rank this right up there with the B minor Sonata.

Cautiously optimistic on Liszt, but I've been burned before.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov*: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini" 
*Brahms* iano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major," 
Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra Kiril Kondrashin (conductor)
[Recording: 1972, Moscow Conservatory recording (Rachmaninoff: Session, 
Brahms: Live)]


----------



## Scopitone

Saturday Symphony: *Sibelius no. 2*
Boston SO, Nelsons

But I had to start with the _Tannhauser_. Because can't resist it.

We're a bit snowed in here. (Not really, but I don't want to go anywhere if I can help it.) Thinking I might make a cup of tea and watch something on Met Opera on Demand this morning.


----------



## Andolink

*Johannes Brahms*: _String Quartet in A minor, Op. 51 no. 2_










*Per Nørgård*: _Symphony No. 3_


----------



## Guest

Schubert CD 6


----------



## Vasks

_Classical Christmas - Day 1_


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Traverso said:


> Schubert CD 6


I am on the 7th right now. Who knows, maybe when I finish listening to the last one, that call will come


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> I am on the 7th right now. Who knows, maybe when I finish listening to the last one, that call will come


 wich call?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Traverso said:


> wich call?


From the German consulate, that I can come get my residence permit and depart in peace. Sorry, that's pretty much all I think about these days - and then I come here to whine, of course :lol:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizet: Carmen*

Leontyne Price (Carmen), Franco Corelli (Don José ), Mirella Freni (Micaëla), Robert Merrill (Escamillo), Monique Linval (Frasquita), Geneviève Macaux (Mercédès), Jean-Christophe Benoit (Le Dancaïre), Maurice Besançon (Le Remendado)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Konzertvereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Andolink

*Edmund Rubbra*: _Sonata in C for Oboe and Piano, Op. 100_


----------



## Pugg

SiegendesLicht said:


> From the German consulate, that I can come get my residence permit and depart in peace. Sorry, that's pretty much all I think about these days :lol:


All good things come to those who wait.


----------



## Scopitone

Schwarzkopf _Icon_

Disc 4 is Schubert songs. Lovely, Lovely.


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> From the German consulate, that I can come get my residence permit and depart in peace. Sorry, that's pretty much all I think about these days - and then I come here to whine, of course :lol:


I will keep my thumbs up for you.:angel:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 11*


----------



## hpowders

Scopitone said:


> Schwarzkopf _Icon_
> 
> Disc 4 is Schubert songs. Lovely, Lovely.


I can surely understand why Karajan must have had invited her over for tea, quite often. But he didn't have a Legge to stand on!


----------



## opus55

Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
_National Philharmonic Orchestra|Bonynge_










The full set, no cuts.


----------



## Guest

opus55 said:


> Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
> _National Philharmonic Orchestra|Bonynge_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The full set, no cuts.


It is cracker time


----------



## starthrower

No. 5


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Guest

Richard Strauss Tod und verklärung


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Let it not be said that I don't keep coming back to the music of Johannes Brahms to see if something 'clicks'. As suggested some time ago by Violadude (thanks) I have been listening to his piano trios via Spotify over the past few months. The time had clearly come to invest in a good CD recording, so here is my new disc of the week:

*
Brahms
Piano trio No. 1 in B, op. 8
Piano trio No. 2 in C, op. 87
Piano trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101
Piano Quartet no. 1 in G minor, Op. 25**
Trio Wanderer, *with Christopher Gaugué, viola [rec. 2005, Harmonia Mundi]

Trio Wanderer offer a taut and vigorous interpretation of works which I can easily find over-sweet or even treacly. Here Brahms' intricate writing is given some grandeur without losing the intimate sensuality that many people cherish (and I have often sought fruitlessly) in Brahms. This is going to be in my CD player quite a bit over the next few weeks, I'd wager.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

SiegendesLicht said:


> *Richard Wagner* - Siegfried, a 1955 recording from Bayreuth, conducted by Joseph Keilberth, on YouTube. Pretty awesome, especially Hans Hotter as Wotan/Wanderer. When he sings "Auf wolkigen Höhen wohnen die Götter/ Walhall heißt ihr Saal...", his voice together with the leitmotiv of Walhalla from the orchestra, exudes sheer might. I will definitely obtain this recording in time.


I am returning to the shores of the Rhine (the mythical shores, that is) with the Götterdämmerung from the same set, also on YouTube. Should be even better!


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach

1. Cantatas: Ich bin vergnugt mit meinem Glucke / BWV 84 - Aria
2. Cantatas: Recitativo - Gott ist mir ja nichts schuldig
3. Cantatas: Ich esse mit Freuden mein weniges Brot
4. Cantatas: Recitativo - Im Schweisse meines Angesichts
5. Cantatas: Choral - Ich leb indes in dir vergn get
6. Italian Cantata: Non sa che sia dolore / BWV 209 - Sinfonia
7. Italian Cantata: Recitativo - Non sa che sia dolore
8. Italian Cantata: Parti pur, e con dolore
9. Italian Cantata: Recitativo - Tuo saver al tempo e l'et contrasta
10. Italian Cantata: Ricetti gramezza e pavento
11. Wedding Cantata: Weichet nur, betr bte Schatten / BWV 202 - Aria
12. Wedding Cantata: Recitativo - Die Welt wird wieder neu
13. Wedding Cantata: Phoebus eilt mit schnellen Pferden
14. Wedding Cantata: Recitativo - Drum sucht auch Amor sein Vergn gen
15. Wedding Cantata: Wenn die Fr hlingsl fte streichen
16. Wedding Cantata: Recitativo - Und dieses ist das Gl cke
17. Wedding Cantata: Sich ben im Lieben
18. Wedding Cantata: Recitativo - So sei das Band der keuschen Liebe
19. Wedding Cantata: Gavotte - Sehet in Zufriedenheit


----------



## senza sordino

Listening for the past week:

LvB I thought I'd listen to the symphonies that don't get as much airplay. 
Symphonies 1, 2, 4, 6 & 8. Very enjoyable to listen to these, and this performance of the sixth is the best I've ever heard.
View attachment 90851


All five disks of this Brahms set
String Quartets 1,2 & 3, Piano Quintet in F, both String Quintets and String Sextets, Trio for Clarinet, piano and cello and clarinet quintet. Those quintets and sextets do seem more satisfying than the quartets. A terrific disk all around.
View attachment 90852


Mahler 9 whichever Mahler symphony I'm listening to that one is my favourite. 
View attachment 90853


Hindemith. I keep coming back to his music, but it's never entirely satisfying. I like some of his music, but I don't love it.
Concerto for viola and orchestra, Trauermusik for viola and string orchestra, Kammermusik no 5 for solo viola and large chamber orchestra, Konzertmusik for solo viola and large chamber orchestra
View attachment 90854


Hindemith Symphonic metamorphosis of themes by Weber, Violin Concerto, Konzertmusik for string orchestra and brass instruments 
View attachment 90855


----------



## KenOC

Bach's Goldberg Variations, Angela Hewitt's new 2016 release.


----------



## JACE

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 "Choral" / Karajan, Berlin PO (DG)*


----------



## Haydn man

KenOC said:


> Bach's Goldberg Variations, Angela Hewitt's new 2016 release.


Ken
What do you think of this recording?
I have Angela Hewitt's WTC recording and would be interested in your views on her Goldberg Variations


----------



## Haydn man

I have managed Symphonies 1,2 and 3 today
I really enjoy these performances with the typical full Karajan/BPO playing and sound.


----------



## Guest

I received this disc today and really like it. Warmly expressive playing, along with tremendous feats of virtuosity, all captured in richly resonant sound (perhaps a little_ too_ resonant at times.) It's on the IY label, presumably his own.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Traverso said:


> Sweelinck CD 6
> 
> bioluminescentsquid had some severe reservations about the organ used on this last cd.I have no negative thoughts about the sound of this organ.
> Hopefully next tuesday another Sweelinck box.Different organs/cembalos and from what I heard in short fragments a less intimate sound.
> bioluminescentsquid ,did you hear that strange noise in the last track?


Glad you liked this set! Now, it's time to listen to all the CD's again.. and again!

Well, now it will be your turn to tell me your impressions of the NM box - I've already blown my CD budget and won't be getting it in the near future (and not before I get the Berben set, which seems more attractive)!

As for the Leonhardt performances, yes - the recordings, as a tribute to Leonhardt who passed away before he could record for the set, are from a live performance in the Oude Kerk in the 70's and do contain some coughing/chair squeaking. I don't find them disturbing, though, as the harpsichord playing is simply marvelous.


----------



## KenOC

Haydn man said:


> Ken
> What do you think of this recording?
> I have Angela Hewitt's WTC recording and would be interested in your views on her Goldberg Variations


Just listened all the way through. This is a tremendous recording. Hewitt plays her own Faziola and performs with a very wide range of emotions and approaches. The piano sound is wonderful. Certainly, on first hearing, likely to be one of my favorite Goldbergs.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## George O

Michael Haydn (1737-1806): Requiem c-moll für Fürsterzbischof Sigismund von Schrattenbach für Soli, Chor und Orchester

Siglinde Damisch, soprano
Gabriele Schreckenbach, alto
Chris Merrit, tenor
Hartmut Müller, bass
Gerhard Walterskirchen, organ
Salzburger Rundfunk- und Mozarteumchor
Mozarteum Orchester / Ernst Hinreiner

on Schwann Musica Sacra (W. Germany), from 1981










Sigismund von Schrattenbach


----------



## Vaneyes

For Saturday Symphony listening via downloads, *Myaskovsky*: Symphony 8 (1924/5), w. RFSO/Svetlanov (Olympia, rec.1991), w. CRSOB/Stankovsky (Marco Polo, rec.1989). The Russians were preferred for performance and sound. :tiphat:


----------



## JACE

This arrived in my mailbox today. 










*Beethoven: The Complete String Quartets / The Belcea Quartet (Alpha Classics)*
Disc 1:
- String Quartet No. 6 in B-flat Major, Op. 16/6
- String Quartet No. 12 in E-flat Major, Op. 127


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1984.


----------



## KenOC

Zimmermann's new recording of Shostakovich's Violin Concerto No. 1, with Alan Gilbert leading the NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester. An interesting reading of this classic but it doesn't totally succeed, sounding a bit perfunctory to my ears. Go for Mordkovich! (Added) Z does a bang-up job with the big cadenza between the passacaglia and the last movement!


----------



## JohnD

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Schumann*: Davidsbündlertänze, Op. 6/ Carnaval, Op. 9.
> Charles Rosen.


This is one handsome-looking set!


----------



## JohnD

Pugg said:


> *Beethoven* - Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2


My favorite big classical box!


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Brahms: String Quintet No.2 performed by Walter Trampler and the Budapest String Quartet
Mahler: Symphony No.9 conducted by Barbirolli with the Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## starthrower




----------



## KenOC

Taneyev String Quintet No. 1 in G. Gringolts Quartet plus Christian Poltera, cello. Taneyev is always interesting.


----------



## Sonata

My first listen to French composer Moulinie. Cantique De Moyse. Wonderful.


----------



## Pugg

​
* Christmas With Leontyne Price 
*


----------



## Pugg

​Disc 3 now playing
*Brahms: Peter Rösel *


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
> _National Philharmonic Orchestra|Bonynge_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The full set, no cuts.


Very good choice .


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> I received this disc today and really like it. Warmly expressive playing, along with tremendous feats of virtuosity, all captured in richly resonant sound (perhaps a little_ too_ resonant at times.) It's on the IY label, presumably his own.


Oh dear, my wallet.........


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: The Violin Concertos
*

Disc 2 
Itzhak Perlman (violin)

Wiener Philharmoniker, James Levine


----------



## Casebearer

Willem Tanke playing Dieu parmi nous by Messiaen


----------



## Pugg

​
Martin Stadtfeld palys *Chopin *and Stadtfeld

Details:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Sony/G010003592296N


----------



## Pugg

​
*Weihnachten Mit Hermann Prey*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: Swan Lake.

Richard Bonynge conducting.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Liszt and Britten this morning.

Liszt - _Mephisto Waltzes_ nos.1-4 S.514/S.515/S.216/S.696 (1855-61/1878?-1881/1883/1885 inc.), _Elegies_ nos.1 & 2 S.196 and S.197 (1984 and 1878) and _Grosses Konzertsolo_ in E-minor S.176 (1849-50):










Britten - _Canticle II - Abraham and Isaac_ for alto/countertenor, tenor and piano op.51 [Text: adapted from the Chester Mystery Plays (14th. c.)] (1952), _Gemini Variations (on a theme by Zoltán Kodály)_ for flute, violin and piano duet op.72 (1965), _A Birthday Hansel_ for tenor and harp op.92 [Texts: R. Burns] (1975), _Cantata academica (Carmen basiliense)_ for four solo voices, chorus and orchestra op.62 [Texts: Medieval/Reformation-era Latin (arr. B. Wyss)] (1959), _Russian Funeral_ for brass ensemble WoO (1936), _Cantata misericordium_ for tenor and baritone soloists, small chorus, string quartet, string orchestra, piano, harp and timpani op.69 [Text: P. Wilkinson - in Latin after the parable of _The Good Samaritan_] (1963), _Children's Crusade_ for nine boy soloists and chorus, percussion, organ and two pianos op.82 [Text: B. Brecht] (1968), _The Poet's Echo_ for soprano/tenor and piano op.76 [Text: A. Pushkin] (1965), _Sechs Hölderlin-Fragmente_ for tenor and piano op.61 [Texts: F. Hölderlin] (1958) and _Two Insect Pieces_ for oboe and piano WoO (1935):


----------



## Guest

Thomas Tallis CD 2


----------



## starthrower

La Nativite Du Seigneur


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch:*Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 26
*Lalo*:Symphonie espagnole, Op. 21
*Sarasate*:igeunerweisen, Op. 20

Renaud Capuçon (violin)

Orchestre de Paris, Paavo Järvi


----------



## Guest

Olivier Messiaen La Nativite Du Seigneur


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*: Les Sylphides / *Prokofiev*: Love For Three Oranges
Boston Pops Orchestra, Arthur Fiedler.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven - CD 3 first song : The soldiers dream WoO152 No9 (to give you an idea)
Yehudi Menuhin Heinrich schiff Hartmut Höl

Mozart Barenboim


----------



## Pugg

​*Aram Khachaturian* (1903-1978)
Symphonie Nr.2
Julia Bauer, Robert-Schumann-Philharmonie, Frank Beermann


----------



## Vasks

_Classical Christmas - Day 2_

*Handel - Overture to "Messiah" (Shaw/Telarc)
J.S. Bach - Cantata #65 "Sie werden aus Saba alle kommen" (Smith/Koch)
J.S. Bach - In dulci jubilo (Sharpe/Nimbus)
Esterhazy - Cur fles, Jesu (Nemeth/Hungaroton)
Corelli - Concerto Grosso, Op. 6, No. 8 "Fatto per la notte Natale" (Rolla/Hungaroton)*


----------



## starthrower

No. 6

Great Largo movt in this one!


----------



## Guest

Bruckner 7 :angel:


----------



## Pugg

​*Ries*: Clarinet sonatas / clarinet trios.


----------



## starthrower

I've read that this is the definitive performance?


----------



## Scopitone

I started the morning with _Specially Mixed for Your Personal Cassette Player_, Philip Glass. I liked it. A bit new agey. A bit soundtracky. Very 80's, alternating with pianos and synths.

Now, on to some Indian classical music from the beautiful Anoushka Shankar. She often does fusion stuff, mixing jazz, flamenco, half-sister Norah Jones, etc. But this album is straight traditional.


----------



## George O

Ralph Vaughan Williams (1872-1958): A Vision of Aeroplanes and other choral works

BBC Northern Singers / Stephen Wilkinson
Gillian Weir, organ

on Abbey (Eynsham, England), from 1979


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J S: Christmas Oratorio, BWV248:*

Agnes Giebel, Marga Höffgen, Hertha Traxel, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau

Thomanerchor Leipzig, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Kurt Thomas.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Judith

Schumann 2nd symphony

from album

Schumann Symphonies Complete 
Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner

Not very familiar with Schumann that's why I bought cycle. Always like a challenge!


----------



## Guest

Schubert CD 7


----------



## tortkis

Santiago de Murcia (1673-1739): La Guitarra Espanola - William Carter (Linn)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Sibelius' Symphonies Nos.1 & 2 performed incredibly by Sir Simon Rattle & the Berliner Philharmoniker.

Both in performance and recording quality these are wonderful performances. Rattle really shines in Sibelius.


----------



## DavidA

Orf Carmina Burana / Jochum


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1974.


----------



## Judith

AClockworkOrange said:


> Sibelius' Symphonies Nos.1 & 2 performed incredibly by Sir Simon Rattle & the Berliner Philharmoniker.
> 
> Both in performance and recording quality these are wonderful performances. Rattle really shines in Sibelius.


Simon shines in everything that he has conducted!!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Its that time of year... and Gergiev approaches the Nutcracker with such fire.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

An old CD that I found in my collection. Not exactly HIP, but still quite nice to listen to.


----------



## Vaneyes

Judith said:


> Simon shines in everything that he has conducted!!


Now, now, Judith.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Leonhardt's recording of historical organ in the Alps, volume 2


----------



## SiegendesLicht

bioluminescentsquid said:


> Leonhardt's recording of historical organ in the Alps, volume 2


In the Alps? Are there any notes as to where exactly in the Alps it was recorded?


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> In the Alps? Are there any notes as to where exactly in the Alpes it was recorderd? ]
> 
> Organ At Churburg Castle, Val Venosta, Italy
> 
> Organ Of St. James's Church At Compatsch, Grisons, Switzerland
> 
> Gospel Organ Of The "Klosterkirche", Muri, Aargau, Switzerland
> 
> Choir Organ Of The "Stiftskirche", Wilten, Innsbruck, Austria
> 
> Choir Organ Of The "Stiftskirche", Wilhering Near Linz, Austria
> 
> Choir Organ Of The "Stiftskirche", Stams, Tyrol, Austria


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ Thanks a lot, my dear friend!


----------



## opus55

Listened to Arnold Symphony No. 5, my instant favorite, then Violin Concerto No.1 by Shostakovich. The next in queue was Eduard Tubin, Symphony No. 4. I completely forgot that I owned this - performed by Estonian National Symphony Orchestra conducted by Arvo Volmer.


----------



## tdc

Bartok: String Quartet No. 4










I was listening to Ravel, and feeling this sense of bitter-sweet nostalgia. This Bartok doesn't seem to offer that but more of a strange other-worldly beauty. This is a great recording.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Traverso said:


> Schubert CD 7


*Sings an aria from Phantom of the opera* : "Sing to me, my angel of music...!" :angel:


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

More Leonhardt! This time, with a French accent.










Played on an organ built by Claude Parisot in 1746 at the Notre Dame of Falaise









And also an absolutely charming and well-preserved organ in the Church of St. John in Leuven, built by Peter Goltfusz in 1692.









Meanwhile, I'm desperately looking for Leonhardt's set for historical organs in Northern Germany, with Stade, Uttum, Rysum etc. I know it's in the gigantic Seon collection of 85 CD's, but is it available anywhere else by itself?


----------



## Guest

bioluminescentsquid said:


> More Leonhardt! This time, with a French accent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Played on an organ built by Claude Parisot in 1746 at the Notre Dame of Falaise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also an absolutely charming and well-preserved organ in the Church of St. John in Leuven, built by Peter Goltfusz in 1692.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm desperately looking for Leonhardt's set for historical organs in Northern Germany, with Stade, Uttum, Rysum etc. I know it's in the gigantic Seon collection of 85 CD's, but is it available anywhere else by itself?


Is this what you are looking for? See below

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...ssik&pos=1t1&gclid=CI6g58rQ_tACFY8Q0wodPIMH8Q

http://www.ebay.nl/itm/GUSTAV-LEONH...303342?hash=item2ef00435ae:g:psUAAOSwneRXRWUR


----------



## Haydn man

I have had this recording since it was released in the 80's
Still as enjoyable and perfect for the end of a busy weekend


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Christmas Oratorio, C.E.F. Weyse, Christmas Cantata No. 3*


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Traverso said:


> Is this what you are looking for? See below
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...ssik&pos=1t1&gclid=CI6g58rQ_tACFY8Q0wodPIMH8Q
> 
> http://www.ebay.nl/itm/GUSTAV-LEONH...303342?hash=item2ef00435ae:g:psUAAOSwneRXRWUR


No, different recording. The recording you mention I have. This is what I'm looking for:









Notice that this is the LP original, but I'm pretty sure that there are CD editions floating out there. The ones I've found, however, are from Japan and are ridiculously expensive. It's also bundled in with the 85-disc Seon collection, but methinks that getting it for a few desirable disks in there (e.g. Bylsma's Cello suites, Leonhardt's French and English suites etc. which are already readily avaliable elsewhere) is not really worth it.


----------



## Guest

01. Dietrich Buxtehude: Praeludium und Fuge H25 g moll

02. Matthias Weckmann: Magnificat

03. Johann Sebastian Bach: Christe Du Lamm Gottes BWV 619 in Canone

04. Johann Sebastian Bach: Allein Gott in der Höh sei Ehr BWV 711

05. Johann Sebastian Bach: Christus der uns selig macht BWV 620

06. Heinrich Scheidemann: Praeludium N°9

07. Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck: Ich ruf zu Dir Herr Jesu Christ 4 var.

08. Heinrich Scheidemann: In Dich hab ich gehoffet Herr N°26

09. Georg Muffat: Ciacona 1690

10. Johann Caspar Ferdinand Fischer: Passacaglia aus Urania 1738


----------



## Guest

bioluminescentsquid said:


> No, different recording. The recording you mention I have. This is what I'm looking for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice that this is the LP original, but I'm pretty sure that there are CD editions floating out there. The ones I've found, however, are from Japan and are ridiculously expensive. It's also bundled in with the 85-disc Seon collection, but methinks that getting it for a few desirable disks in there (e.g. Bylsma's Cello suites, Leonhardt's French and English suites etc. which are already readily avaliable elsewhere) is not really worth it.


As a LP not difficult to find but a cd as you said yourself very expensive or not to find.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

bioluminescentsquid said:


> An old CD that I found in my collection. Not exactly HIP, but still quite nice to listen to.


Not HIP... but Anne-Sophie Mutter... which is even better.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Conglomerate said:


>


Great cover!...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Very HIP... and very, very good.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1995.


----------



## senza sordino

I'm trapped inside my home. It's snowing again and I'm sick. So the CD player has been working overtime

Elizabethan Consort Music, Jordi Savall et al
View attachment 90871


Bach Cello Suites Yo Yo Ma
View attachment 90872


Rodrigo Concierto de Aranjuez, Invocation Y Danza, Fantasia para un Gentilhombre, Falla Homenaje Le Tombeau de Claude Debussy Danza del Molinero from Three Cornered Hat. Terrific album. Great sound. Precise and clear playing, no sloppy and scratchy shifting that plagues some guitar players.
View attachment 90873


Segovia, both disks. First disk is music written specifically for the guitar and most of it specifically for him, the second disk is mostly transcriptions 
View attachment 90874


And my new acquisition Elgar Violin Concerto. So engaging is this performance. This concerto is a bit long, but Tasmin Little keeps me listening for its entirety 
View attachment 90875


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Saint-Saens, Organ Symphony*

Sezi Ozawa and the Orchestra National de France. A lot of Amazon reviewers like this. Personally, I thought this would be more impressive than it actually was.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Prokofiev, Chout Suite*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Telemann, Paris Quartet No. 1*


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> *Saint-Saens, Organ Symphony*
> 
> Sezi Ozawa and the Orchestra National de France. A lot of Amazon reviewers like this. Personally,* I thought this would be more impressive than it actually was. *
> 
> View attachment 90876


I don't know what happened to Ozawa, or Mehta. Both early careers at Toronto/SF and LA were impressive. They went from sizzle to fizzle real fast. My take, anyway.:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chopin, 24 Preludes*

Grigory Sokolov can take a guy like me who doesn't care much for Chopin and make me care for Chopin.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's own arrangement of his 2nd Symphony for piano trio. Beaux Arts Trio.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1965, 1971. These will take me into SNF.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

By the way: Nice tie!


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## JACE

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic" / Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra*
from _The Story of Great Music: The Opulent Era_ (Time-Life)

I normally turn to Jochum when I want to hear Bruckner, but I decided to give Klemps a spin tonight instead. A good call. I'd forgotten how strong this performance is.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Heliogabo

Today I´ve heard for the first time in concert *L. v. Beethoven´s 9th*.
Oh boy, it was so moving, so amazing. I wish I could believe...


----------



## JACE

Vaneyes, I guess I'm following your lead tonight. First, I listened to Bruckner's "Romantic" -- and now the Fifth:










*Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 / Eugen Jochum, Staatskapelle Dresden (Warner Classics)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn: Piano concertos*
_András Schiff _


----------



## Heliogabo

La Nativité du Seigneur (9 méditations)
O. Messiaen, orgue
1935


----------



## Pugg

​*Singphonic Christmas
*

Christmas songs from around Europe.

Die Singphoniker


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Triple Concerto, Sol Gabetta and friends. This is my favorite recording of the work. It sometimes doesn't get much respect, but what a slow movement!


----------



## Casebearer

Been listening to Walter von der Vogelweide and some of his contemparies from the 13th century. German Minnesang und Spruchdichtung. I don't do that often but it's nice for a change and we were playing the boardgame Carcassone so that fitted extremely well.


----------



## tortkis

Mateo Flecha el Joven (ca.1530-1604): Sento L'aura Soave ~ Il Primo Libro de Madrigali (ARSIS)
Nova Lux Ensemble de la Coral de Cámara de Pamplona / David Guindano Igarreta









gentle and subtly melancholic music.


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler: Symphony no 7
*
New York Philharmonic/ Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Guest




----------



## Heliogabo

a gorgeus recording.
Emerson & Rostro at his best in this chamber masterpiece.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos 
*
Disc 1

_Pascal Rogé, Charles Dutoit_


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Vol.3


----------



## Heliogabo

This is a extreme rendition. Is it Manze?
Pandolfi´s music seems that beautiful that losts his name.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Requiem*

Renée Fleming (soprano), Olga Borodina (mezzo-soprano), Andrea Bocelli (tenor), Ildebrando D'Arcangelo (bass)

Kirov Orchestra and Chorus, Valery Gergiev.


----------



## tdc

Brahms - Symphony No. 3


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach CD 2


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin: Yevgeny Sudbin. *


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Quintet for Clarinet and Strings in B minor, Op. 115
Ensemble: Amadeus String Quartet
Karl Leister


----------



## Judith

Prokofiev Cello Concerto in E Minor opus 58

Steven Isserlis
Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra
Conducted by Paavo Jarvi

Unusual as it has nine movements.

Something really challenging to get my teeth into!!


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Sweelinck box vol. 1 and 4


----------



## Guest

Sweelinck CD 1


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Octet in F major, D803

Gidon Kremer and Friends.


----------



## starthrower

The master at the piano!

Bartok plays Bartok, Brahms, Scarlatti, Liszt, Kodaly 2 CD


----------



## pmsummer

A MEDIEVAL CHRISTMAS
*The Boston Camerata*
Joel Cohen - director

_Elektra Nonesuch - Erato_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: Violin concerto op. 35 
*Mendelssohn*: Violin concerto op. 64
Ruggiero Ricci, Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Jean Fournet


----------



## Sonata

Time for some more French Baroque


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*

_Violin Concerto in D, Op. 61_








*[Rec. 1959]*








*[Rec. 1962]*

Eugen Jochum/Berlin Philharmonic
Violinist: Wolfgang Schneiderhan

This is kind of an oddity in the Eugen Jochum Complete Recordings For DG, Vol. 1 Box Set. The same forces of Eugen Jochum, the Berlin Philharmonic and Wolfgang Schneiderhan made two stereo recordings of the Beethoven Violin Concerto 3 years apart.

I haven't ever read or heard anything about why this occurred and honestly I never knew the earlier recording existed until the release of this box set. Schneiderhan plays the same Cadenza he wrote based on Beethoven's piano cadenza for the Violin Concerto. The first movement is a minute slower in the 1959 recording and the 3rd movement is a minute slower in the 1962 recording but otherwise they are pretty much the same in conception.

I don't know if Schneiderhan or Jochum or both didn't feel they captured what they wanted the first time or if DG wasn't happy with the first recording or what. It would be interesting to hear the reasoning behind this. I felt the orchestra sounded a little better in the 1962 recording and not as far in the background where the violin seemed very prominent or balanced forward in the 1959 recording. Perhaps that's why they re-recorded it?

If anyone actually knows I'd be interested to hear why...


----------



## JACE

*Beethoven: Violin Concerto / Henryk Szeryng, Bernard Haitink, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra*

Also:










*Beethoven: The Late String Quartets / Yale Quartet (Vanguard Classics)*
Disc 1:
- No. 12 in E flat major, Op. 127
- No. 14 in C sharp minor, Op. 131


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Guest

Buxtehude CD 1


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ I have that one too and love it - almost as much as Bach's organ works.


----------



## Guest

Ah,you love the organ also. :angel:


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisenning to the quite mysterious and enigmatic work of mister *Roland de Lassus, Prophetiae Sibyllarum, * by: ensemble Brabant, i only heard another version of this on youtube so i can fairly says whit all due honnor en academic merits and skill and so on ,that i have the best version of this strange and unsusual vocal music of the 16th century.I dont lisen to it has often has other Brabant ensemble release not that it's not that good, but i can't judge what it the utter best version if i just heard two version yet and that it folks this is my verdict.


----------



## Vasks

_Classical Christmas - Day 3_

*Quilter - A Children's Overture (Howarth/Conifer)
Britten - St. Nicolas (Bedford/Collins)*


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Traverso said:


> Ah,you love the organ also. :angel:


Of course I do! It is my favorite instrument in fact. I am awaiting the time when I can go hear the organ of St. Michaelis in Hamburg regularly.










And my current listening is a bit of *Edward Grieg* - Landkjenning and Olav Trygvason, performed by the Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra and Neeme Järvi.









A bit of Nordic magic...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet: Don Quichotte*

José Van Dam (Don Quichotte), Teresa Berganza (Dulcinée), Marie-Ange Todorovitch (Garcias), Christian Papis (Rodriguez), Isabelle Vernet (Pedro), Nicolas Rivenq (Juan)

Toulouse Capitole Orchestra, Toulouse Capitole Chorus, Michel Plasson.


----------



## bharbeke

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto (Jascha Heifetz, Charles Munch, Boston Symphony Orchestra)
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 (Jascha Heifetz, Sir Malcolm Sargent, New Symphony Orchestra of London)

My thanks to whomever recommended these Heifetz recordings to me. What a great violin player! My rating of the Mendelssohn was bumped from good to excellent from this performance.

Water Music Suites (Sir Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, all 3)

These recordings do have harpsichord in them, so that is going to negatively influence my opinion of them, but they are still pretty good. My favorite section was V. Allegro da capo from the first suite.


----------



## starthrower

Prokofiev No. 7 Kitajenko/Orchester Koln

I remember reading in a thread here that No. 7 was considered a dud, but I think it's a beautiful symphony.


----------



## Vaneyes

"*Liszt* never hurt a pianist's hand. He is a reliable, faithful, and loyal friend."- Aldo Ciccolini (1915 - 2015)

Recorded 1961 - '69, 1968 - '82.

















Related:

http://alexander-arsov.blogspot.ca/2013/06/still-one-of-finest-recordings-out.html

http://articles.latimes.com/1989-11-08/entertainment/ca-828_1_royce-hall


----------



## starthrower

New discovery. Some great music!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, The Wooden Prince*

I don't know if it's the music or the mood I'm in, but this sounded fantastic today.


----------



## Judith

realdealblues said:


> *Ludwig Van Beethoven*
> 
> _Violin Concerto in D, Op. 61_
> 
> View attachment 90884
> 
> *[Rec. 1959]*
> 
> View attachment 90885
> 
> *[Rec. 1962]*
> 
> Eugen Jochum/Berlin Philharmonic
> Violinist: Wolfgang Schneiderhan
> 
> This is kind of an oddity in the Eugen Jochum Complete Recordings For DG, Vol. 1 Box Set. The same forces of Eugen Jochum, the Berlin Philharmonic and Wolfgang Schneiderhan made two stereo recordings of the Beethoven Violin Concerto 3 years apart.
> 
> I haven't ever read or heard anything about why this occurred and honestly I never knew the earlier recording existed until the release of this box set. Schneiderhan plays the same Cadenza he wrote based on Beethoven's piano cadenza for the Violin Concerto. The first movement is a minute slower in the 1959 recording and the 3rd movement is a minute slower in the 1962 recording but otherwise they are pretty much the same in conception.
> 
> I don't know if Schneiderhan or Jochum or both didn't feel they captured what they wanted the first time or if DG wasn't happy with the first recording or what. It would be interesting to hear the reasoning behind this. I felt the orchestra sounded a little better in the 1962 recording and not as far in the background where the violin seemed very prominent or balanced forward in the 1959 recording. Perhaps that's why they re-recorded it?
> 
> If anyone actually knows I'd be interested to hear why...


I am just listening to this now performed on the clarinet by Michael Collins
Russian National Orchestra
Conducted by Mikhail Pletnev

Makes a change and very light on the ear!


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## George O

*Emma picked this one*



















Guillaume Lekeu (1870-1894): Trio in C Minor

Natalie Ryshna, piano
Israel Baker, violin
Armand Kaproff, cello

on The Society for Forgotten Music (Los Angeles), from 1958

5 stars


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'm going Hungary tonight...

Liszt - _(7) Historische ungarische Bildnisse_ S.205 (1885), _Sancta Dorothea_ in E S.187 (1887), _Carrousel de Madame Pelet-Narbonne_ S.214A (c.1879), _Resignazione_ in E S.187a (1877), _Romance oubliée_ S.527 (1880), _Toccata_ in C S.197a (c.1879), _Schlaflos! Frage und Antwort_ S.203 (1883), _En rêve (Nocturne)_ S.207 (1885), _In festo transfigurationis Domini nostri Jesu Christi_ in C S.188 (1880), _Receuillement_ S.204 (1877), _Am Grabe Richard Wagners_ S.202 (1883), _Trübe Wolken (Nuages gris)_ S.199 (1881) and _(4) Valses oubliées_ S.215 (1881-84):










Ligeti - _Nonsense Madrigals_ for 6 male voices [Texts: W.B. Rands/L. Carroll/H. Hoffmann] (1988-93), _Mysteries of the Macabre_ - arr. E. Howarth for soprano and ensemble [Text: M. Meschke/G. Ligeti] (1991), _Aventures/Nouvelles Aventures_ for three voices and ensemble [Texts: Ligeti] (1962-65), _Der Sommer_ for voice and piano [Text: J.C.F. Hölderlin] (1989), _Három Weöres-dal (Three Weöres Songs)_ for voice and piano [Texts: S. Weöres] (1946-47), _Öt Arany-dal (Five Arany Songs)_ for voice and piano [Texts: J. Arany] (1952) and _Négy lakodalmi tánc (Four Wedding Dances_, adaptions of Hungarian folk songs) for three female voices and piano [Texts: trad.] (1950):


----------



## millionrainbows

I listened to Philip Glass "Analog" the other day. Done on 16-track 2-inch tape, overdubbed.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to my lastest arrival, two cds:

*La bataille d'amour : tablatures and chansons in the french renaissance directed by Maria Ferré 
*
This is what im lisening wright now,

Than i have also a cd of:

* Jacques Arcadelt: estofes forte in bello conducted by Meinolf Bruser *that look rad
That about it, these are my orderings for x-mas and im still waiting for a double cd from fra bernardo next year.

Take care :tiphat:


----------



## jim prideaux

starthrower said:


> Prokofiev No. 7 Kitajenko/Orchester Koln
> 
> I remember reading in a thread here that No. 7 was considered a dud, but I think it's a beautiful symphony.


I am of exactly the same opinion and this post reminds me that I have not listened to the 7th for a while....Thanks!

Sibelius-Karelia Suite....when I listen to this I can often find that certain recordings do not quite live up to my expectations and yet here with Oramo and the CBSO (on Erato)it sounds 'bang on'....as I have pointed out before this entire cycle seems to have had less recognition than it warrants!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Franck, Redemption*

I have to admit, I'm listening to this in the background. It doesn't make for good background listening; after a while, it all starts sounding the same.


----------



## starthrower

I woke up to this playing on YouTube the other day, and I think it's one of the most astounding piano works I've ever heard. Sounds fiendishly difficult to play. I actually have two recordings of Ravel piano works, but I never really focused on this particular piece. Will have to rectify that!


----------



## bharbeke

Grieg: Piano Concerto (Leon Fleisher, George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra)

This concerto is almost a guaranteed slam dunk for a pianist and orchestra. It dazzles and has a lot of variety in its ~30 minute playing time. The Fleisher version continues that trend of excellence for me. On a performance level, it is at the top level of quality. On the audio side, there is some hiss present, which may be an artifact of how/when it was recorded. It keeps it from being a go-to recommendation, but the concerto still sounds great.


----------



## ldiat

on the radio kusc fm LA


----------



## Janspe

Escaping all the craziness of the world for a bit...

W. A. Mozart: Violin Concertos in G major, K.216 and A major, K.219
Anne-Sophie Mutter, violin
Berliner Philharmoniker, led by Herbert von Karajan









A classic recording by the (at the time) emerging Mutter, supported by her mentor Herbie. She plays very well in this one, and indeed very differently in comparison to her later recording of the five concertos.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2005.


----------



## bharbeke

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique (Pierre Boulez, Cleveland Orchestra)

This version is nice, and I like it more than the Davis version I heard recently. I'm still looking for a version as good as what I heard at my local symphony hall. Maybe I was just in the right mental zone that day for it.


----------



## Vaneyes

Janspe said:


> Escaping all the craziness of the world for a bit...
> 
> W. A. Mozart: Violin Concertos in G major, K.216 and A major, K.219
> Anne-Sophie Mutter, violin
> Berliner Philharmoniker, led by Herbert von Karajan
> 
> View attachment 90892
> 
> 
> A classic recording by the (at the time) emerging Mutter, supported by her mentor Herbie. She plays very well in this one, and indeed very differently in comparison to her later recording of the five concertos.


Yes, in performance and work coupling, the 1978 ASM/HvK goes better with 1981/91 ASM/Marriner/Muti (EMI).:tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Inventions (Gould); Mozart: Figaro highlights (Bohm); F. Couperin: Piano Music (Tharaud)


----------



## Guest

Monteverdi


----------



## Vaneyes

starthrower said:


> P*rokofiev* No. 7 Kitajenko/Orchester Koln
> 
> I remember reading in a thread here that No. 7 was considered a dud, but I think it's a beautiful symphony.


I like it also, if the original slow desolate ending is utilized. Album covers and reviewers don't always differentiate. IIRC Kitajenko uses the original ending. :tiphat:

Related:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symphony_No._7_(Prokofiev)


----------



## Rhinotop

Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
Boulez, Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Cantatas BWV 65 and 89*


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Three Piano Trios
Shaham, Erez, Wallfisch Trio

Brahms chamber music performances don't get any better than these.

Three world class virtuosos blending beautifully with passion and intensity.

Three great performances.


----------



## George O

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)

Sonata in E flat for Violin and Piano, K 58
Sonata in E minor for Violin and Piano, K 304
Sonata in E flat for Violin and Piano, K 481

(liners state that these were originally called sonatas for pianoforte with violin accompaniment)

Sigiswald Kuijken, baroque violin
Gustav Leonhardt, pianoforte

on Pro Arte (Minneapolis, Minnesota), from 1981
originally released on RCA (W. Germany), in 1979

5 stars


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1989.


----------



## bharbeke

Mozart: Piano Concertos, Nos. 17 and 21 (Maria Joao Pires, Claudio Abbado, Chamber Orchestra of Europe)

These two were absolutely delightful to hear.


----------



## Janspe

I should be packing for a holiday trip to the UK tomorrow (and sleeping...) but I can't help but keep listening to music:

W. A. Mozart: Symphonies in G minor, K.550 and C major, K.551
London Symphony Orchestra, led by Claudio Abbado









Certainly some of the greatest music Mozart ever wrote - the finale of the C major is so euphoric! Abbado and the Londoners give a full and competent performance. After this:

L. van Beethoven: Trio for piano, clarinet and cello in B-flat major, Op. 11
Daniel Barenboim, piano
Gervase de Peyer, clarinet
Jacqueline du Pré, cello









This trio is one of my favourite chamber works by Beethoven, and I don't know why it isn't more well-known. I vastly prefer it played with a clarinet than the usually heard violin - the instrumentation makes it special among Beethoven's trios.


----------



## Guest

I finished listening to this today. The liner notes were a bit disconcerting by stating the performances use some HIP (fast tempos, vibrato-less strings, and "almost" no pedal on the piano), but the results were not as egregious as I feared! Due the the strings' otherwise expressive playing, one really doesn't miss vibrato, and Bahrami's keyboard skills don't need much pedaling to play with legato. Very good sound. (Two derive from live concerts and have a slightly more distant perspective.)


----------



## ProudSquire

*Brahms*

String Sextet No. 1 In B Flat Major, Op. 18
String Sextet No. 2 In G Major, Op. 36


----------



## ProudSquire

*Shostakovich*

Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor Op. 99









That _Passacaglia: Andante - Cadenza (attacca)_ though. :tiphat::angel:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Haydn: Complete Piano Trios CD1 
Trio 1790*

Venturing into Haydn's Piano Trios with the ensemble Trio 1790 on period or period-recreation instruments. Beautiful music and performances so far.


----------



## Blancrocher

Shostakovich/Tchaikovsky: Piano Trios (Kremer, Argerich, Maisky)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Smetana: Ma Vlast.*
Karel Ancel conducting.
Another fine recommendation from this site.


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms*
Quartet for Strings no 1 in C minor, Op. 51 no 1
Ensemble: Amadeus String Quartet


----------



## Pugg

​*Marilyn Horne ; Christmas album.*


----------



## Pugg

​*András Schiff*; Early recordings
Disk 1


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> "*Liszt* never hurt a pianist's hand. He is a reliable, faithful, and loyal friend."- Aldo Ciccolini (1915 - 2015)
> 
> Recorded 1961 - '69, 1968 - '82.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Related:
> 
> http://alexander-arsov.blogspot.ca/2013/06/still-one-of-finest-recordings-out.html
> 
> http://articles.latimes.com/1989-11-08/entertainment/ca-828_1_royce-hall


I am still hoping Warner is going to remaster those records.


----------



## Pugg

​*Dvorak: String Quartets* 
Disc 1 No 1 and 
Panocha Quartet


----------



## Pugg

next on:

​
*Puccini: Manon Lescaut*

Mirella Freni (Manon Lescaut), Plácido Domingo (Des Grieux), Renato Bruson (Lescaut), Kurt Rydl (Geronte), Robert Gambill (Edmondo), Brigitte Fassbaender (Una voce sola), John Tomlinson (Un comandante di Marina)

Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden & Philharmonia Orchestra, Giuseppe Sinopoli


----------



## Pugg

​*Teresa Berganza:* The Spanish soul.
Disc 1


----------



## eljr

*Boston Symphony Orchestra / Seiji Ozawa / Joseph Silverstein
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons*


----------



## George O

Georg Friedrich Händel (1685-1759): Keyboard Suites Nos. 1-16

Andrei Gavrilov, piano
Sviatoslav Richter, piano

4-LP box set on EMI (Germany), from 1982

5 stars

This is my favorite Händel recording.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Dmitri Shostakovich's Symphony No.8 performed by Rudolf Barshai & the WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln.

I have never believed that one cycle of recordings can be definitive in every piece but Rudolf Barshai comes startlingly close in this cycle of Shostakovich's works. Absolutely incredible interpretations given a correspondingly impressive performance.

As much as I love Rozhdestvensky's live recording of the Eighth with the London Philharmonic Orchestra, this actually edges ahead of it and both are compelling performances to say the least.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mussorgsky*: Pictures at an Exhibition 
*Liszt*: Paraphrase de concert for Rigoletto
_Byron Janis_


----------



## gHeadphone

Wonderful transcendent Strauss


----------



## Guest

Brahms Handel variations


----------



## Judith

George O said:


> Guillaume Lekeu (1870-1894): Trio in C Minor
> 
> Natalie Ryshna, piano
> Israel Baker, violin
> Armand Kaproff, cello
> 
> on The Society for Forgotten Music (Los Angeles), from 1958
> 
> 5 stars


What a lovely cat!


----------



## realdealblues

*Frederic Chopin*

_Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 65_
*[Rec. 1980]*









*Cello*: Mstislav Rostropovich
_*Piano*_: Martha Argerich


----------



## Pugg

​Dutch soprano:
*Gré Brouwenstijn.*
80th birthday tribute.


----------



## Vasks

_Classical Christmas - Day 4_

*Lane - Overture on French Carols (Sutherland/Dutton CD)
Howells - Sing Lullaby & Here is the Little Door (Lumsden/Nimbus CD)
Vaughn Williams - Fantasia on Christmas Carols (Best/Hyperion CD)
Shaw & Vaughn Williams arr. - Three English Christmas Carols (Eastman Trombone Choir/Stolat LP)*


----------



## Guest

I have a soft spot for these chorals.


----------



## realdealblues

*Maurice Ravel*








_
Gaspard De La Nuit_
*[Rec. 1974]
*
_*Piano:*_ Martha Argerich

*Maurice Ravel*

_Piano Concerto in G_
*[Rec. 1967]*

*Sergei Prokofiev*

_Piano Concerto #3 in C, Op. 26_
*[Rec. 1967]*









Claudio Abbado/Berlin Philharmonic
_*Piano:*_ Martha Argerich


----------



## Pugg

​No escape from Wagner these days


----------



## Richard8655

Judith said:


> What a lovely cat!


Yes, there's something about cats and classical music. I can't put my finger on it, but something to do with being more contemplative and reserved. A classical music radio station here was famous for having cats freely roam the control room and sit next to the announcer. They often could be heard in the background.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach sonata BWV 1030 - 1035 - 1032


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Piano Trios
Trio Testore

Brahms with the voltage turned way, way up to the max.
I would listen to these performances only occasionally, preferring the just right intensity for me of the Shaham Trio.

This is manically performed Brahms. Not for me.


----------



## Pugg

​Christmas songs from Europe: *Elly Ameling*


----------



## Guest

Byrd


----------



## JACE

bharbeke said:


> Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique (Pierre Boulez, Cleveland Orchestra)
> 
> This version is nice, and I like it more than the Davis version I heard recently. I'm still looking for a version as good as what I heard at my local symphony hall. Maybe I was just in the right mental zone that day for it.


Maybe Munch? Bernstein? Norrington? Paray? Scherchen?

Those are my favorites.


----------



## JACE

*Beethoven: The Complete String Quartets / Belcea Quartet (Alpha Classics)*
Disc 2:
- String Quartet No. 2, Op. 18, No. 2
- String Quartet No. 9, Op. 59, No. 3

Really enjoying this set.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1964, 1978.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> I am still hoping Warner is going to remaster those records{Ciccolini 'Annees', 'Harmonies'}


I've told them priority should be given to Marcelle Meyer, following their excellent Rameau remastering. But there's room for all.


----------



## starthrower

Piano Works:

Valses nobles et sentimentales-Argerich
Miroirs-Aimard
Gaspard de la nuit-Pogorelich

I have to give Aimard the MVP award on this disc. Miroirs is absolutely mesmerizing!
Pogorelich is a close second. And I have to relisten to Martha. My cat upchucked
his breakfast on my carpeting during that performance.


----------



## JACE

*Beethoven: Bagatelles, Opp. 33, 119, 126 / Denis Matthews (Vanguard Classics)*


----------



## bharbeke

Bach: Goldberg Variations (Andras Schiff on piano)

My opinion of the Goldberg Variations has shifted upward. I used to think it was an unlistenable bore, but now, I think the work is all right, even though I still am not a true convert. I do recognize moments of brilliance in both the composition and playing when I hear Schiff play it. There is a fine structure to the Variations like a Frank Lloyd Wright building or a fancy castle.

Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture (Keith Lockhart, Boston Pops Orchestra)

I like this version quite a bit. If it could have a bit less booming and bells at the end, I would like it even more.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schutz, Christmas Story*


----------



## Guest

Faure CD 1 Suddenly I wanted to hear them.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Symphonic works by Hindemith from cpo's Complete Orchestral Works Vol. 1.

_Lustige Sinfonietta_ in D-minor for small orchestra op.4 (1916), Symphony - _Mathis der Maler_ (1933-34), _Symphonic Dances_ (1937), Symphony in E-flat (1940), _Symphonic Metamorphoses on Themes by Carl Maria von Weber_ (1943), _Sinfonia Serena_ (1946), Sinfonietta in E (1949-50), Symphony - _Die Harmonie der Welt_ (1951), Symphony in B-flat for concert band (1951) and _Pittsburgh Symphony_ (1958):


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994.


----------



## JACE

*Chopin: Nocturnes / Samson François*
via YouTube:






This is the first time I've heard François play the Nocturnes, and I am knocked out!!! They're so spontaneous sounding and natural. No "perfume" whatsoever. . . . I love it!

I shouldn't get ahead of myself, but it seems like François could be right up there with my favorites in this repertoire -- Rubinstein & Moravec. Wow.


----------



## senza sordino

My last post for a couple of weeks. I'm heading south to escape.

Mozart violin concerti #1-5, both disks
View attachment 90924


Schubert quintet 
View attachment 90925


I'll look in from time to time to keep up here.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year everyone


----------



## Guest

Mozart symphony concertante KV 297b Academy / Marriner


----------



## Haydn man

Mozart 'Gran Partita' 
London Wind Soloists


----------



## JACE

*Robert Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 4 / James Levine, Philadelphia Orchestra (RCA/Sony)*

Top-shelf stuff.


----------



## starthrower

Ravel-Gaspard
Carter-Night Fantasies
Boulez-Sonatine; sonata no.1


----------



## bharbeke

Gustavo Dudamel, Vienna Philharmonic playing:

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake Waltz

The Tchaikovsky is awesome. The other pieces are also enjoyable. I have always liked The Great Gate of Kiev at the end of Pictures at an Exhibition, and it is good here. For the first time, I also noticed how great The Hut on Chicken's Legs sounds.


----------



## Rhinotop

elgars ghost said:


> Symphonic works by Hindemith from cpo's Complete Orchestral Works Vol. 1.
> 
> _Lustige Sinfonietta_ in D-minor for small orchestra op.4 (1916), Symphony - _Mathis der Maler_ (1933-34), _Symphonic Dances_ (1937), Symphony in E-flat (1940), _Symphonic Metamorphoses on Themes by Carl Maria von Weber_ (1943), _Sinfonia Serena_ (1946), Sinfonietta in E (1949-50), Symphony - _Die Harmonie der Welt_ (1951), Symphony in B-flat for concert band (1951) and _Pittsburgh Symphony_ (1958):


I love this set. One of the most complete.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Rhinotop said:


> I love this set. One of the most complete.


Totally agree, Rhinotop - cpo have served Hindemith especially well. There are a smattering of works which are missing which prevent the three volumes of the composer's orchestral output as a whole from being complete in the strictest sense of the word, but that is nit-picking - for the committed Hindemithian they represent an invaluable contribution to the catalogue.


----------



## starthrower

Never listened to any Alain organ works before, but the first piece sounds familiar.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Symphony No. 5*

Great music for driving through 20 degree weather amidst icicle-laced hills.


----------



## jim prideaux

Mozart 40th and 41st Symphonies-Mackerras and the Prague C.O.


----------



## Rhinotop

elgars ghost said:


> Totally agree, Rhinotop - cpo have served Hindemith especially well. There are a smattering of works which are missing which prevent the three volumes of the composer's orchestral output as a whole from being complete in the strictest sense of the word, but that is nit-picking - for the committed Hindemithian they represent an invaluable contribution to the catalogue.


Yes, exactly. CPO has done a great job to record, at least, the most important (or known) orchestral works of this great composer. CPO also recorded the string quartets. Very good performances.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's String Quartet Op. 18 No. 1, played by the Elias Quartet. They're very good!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Vasks

starthrower said:


> Never listened to any Alain organ works before, but the first piece sounds familiar.


It's good stuff.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## ShropshireMoose

Holst: The Planets, Op.32
Smetana: Ma Vlast Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra/Walter Susskind

I found this very cheaply on Amazon, and bought it after reading some fascinating articles on Susskind that Vaneyes sent to me, Susskind seems to have been a genuinely nice man, and I very much enjoyed his spacious reading of the Smetana work, his love and affection for it shines through in every bar, and in Vysehrad I heard inner details in the orchestral parts that I've never heard before, definitely a performance to love. The Planets is a bit less successful, it's enjoyable, but perhaps a bit lacking in bite, nonetheless at the price (£4) I'm not complaining, and the Smetana is lovely.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Heinichen, Dresden Concerti.*

This CD is always a lot of fun to hear; the music is so bubbly.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Guest




----------



## science

Not finished, but jimoni mewing foovoo I need a stomstucking break.


----------



## opus55

Gliere: Symphony No.2 in C minor, Op.25
_New Jersey Symphony Orchestra
Zdenek Macal_










Thought about selling this CD but maybe not?


----------



## Sloe

I am listening on radio to a Croatian recording of Fidelio by Ludvig van Beethoven from 1971.
Orchestra: Zagreb Opera Orchestra 
Conductor: Lovo von Matacic


After having heard all of it I can say it was wonderful Fidelio advanced several steps on my personal opera ranking.


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Piano Trio No. 1 in B Major, Original Version (1854)

Gigantic 49 minutes long with first movement exposition repeat.

A rare look into the workshop of a great musical genius.

So many ideas got to live another day in the revision of 1889 but many more found the cutting room floor.

Good thing Brahms didn't burn the score, otherwise we wouldn't have the great revision of 1889.


----------



## George O

La Spagna: A Tune Through Three Centuries

Atrivm Mvsicae de Madrid / Gregorio Paniagua

SACD on BIS (Sweden), from 2011
originally released on 2-LP set on BIS in 1980

5 stars

details: http://www.sa-cd.net/showtitle/7111


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi: Four Seasons.*
I Musici.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak:*
String Quartet No. 3 in D major & Andante Appasionato, for string quartet


----------



## Pugg

senza sordino said:


> My last post for a couple of weeks. I'm heading south to escape.
> 
> Mozart violin concerti #1-5, both disks
> View attachment 90924
> 
> 
> Schubert quintet
> View attachment 90925
> 
> 
> I'll look in from time to time to keep up here.
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year everyone


Very good trip and all the best wishes for you.


----------



## Pugg

bharbeke said:


> Gustavo Dudamel, Vienna Philharmonic playing:
> 
> Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
> Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
> Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake Waltz
> 
> The Tchaikovsky is awesome. The other pieces are also enjoyable. I have always liked The Great Gate of Kiev at the end of Pictures at an Exhibition, and it is good here. For the first time, I also noticed how great The Hut on Chicken's Legs sounds.




Never been a great Dudamel fan but this is stunning, without one minute hesitation.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Did you ever heard his Gaspard de La Nuit?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizet*: orchestral works

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, John Lanchbery


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Did you ever heard his Gaspard de La Nuit?


Of course, silly!


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Of course, silly!




*I* deserve it for even asking/ doubting!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

​
*Christmas with Placido Domingo*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony no 5
Klaus Tennstedt


----------



## damianjb1

I'm listening to Clemens Krauss conduct Wagner's Ring Cycle recorded live in Bayreuth from 1953. I found a guy online who has remastered a recording and he very kindly sent it to me.
The sound is amazing (especially considering it's from 1953) and the performance is fabulous.
I'm just finishing up Das Rheingold as I type.


----------



## DavidA

damianjb1 said:


> I'm listening to Clemens Krauss conduct Wagner's Ring Cycle recorded live in Bayreuth from 1953. I found a guy online who has remastered a recording and he very kindly sent it to me.
> The sound is amazing (especially considering it's from 1953) and the performance is fabulous.
> I'm just finishing up Das Rheingold as I type.


I have it on a download. Limited sonics but great cast. Krauss was lined up to record the Ring for Decca but died before he could.


----------



## Pugg

​*Rossini: L'Italiana in Algeri*

_Marilyn Horne (Isabella), Samuel Ramey (Mustafà), Kathleen Battle_ (Elvira), Clara Foti (Zulma), Nicola Zaccaria (Haly), Ernesto Palacio (Lindoro), Domenico Trimarchi (Taddeo)

Prague Philharmonic Choir & I Solisti Veneti, Claudio Scimone.


----------



## Guest

Monteverdi Mass of Thanksgiving,( the plague)


----------



## jim prideaux

as I now sit and look out of the window at what looks like an increasingly 'winters day' (and plan a holiday in St Petersburg)I am intending to listen to the following today (so more a 'playlist' than current listening)......music that I consider to be appropriate....

Shostakovich-Piano Quintet
Prokofiev-3rd Piano Concerto
Prokofiev-7th Symphony


----------



## Judith

Just finished listening to 
Academic Overture now the Tragic!
From box set
Brahms Complete Symphonies
Phiadelphia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti

Both powerful performances. Yet to listen to symphonies and compare with the other cycle I have performed by Simon Rattle
Berliner Philharmoniker

Which cycle do you think is better of the two?


----------



## Guest

jim prideaux said:


> as I now sit and look out of the window at what looks like an increasingly 'winters day' (and plan a holiday in St Petersburg)I am intending to listen to the following today (so more a 'playlist' than current listening)......music that I consider to be appropriate....
> 
> Shostakovich-Piano Quintet
> Prokofiev-3rd Piano Concerto
> Prokofiev-7th Symphony


I wish you a nice stay in Russia.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Judith said:


> Just finished listening to
> Academic Overture now the Tragic!
> From box set
> Brahms Complete Symphonies
> Phiadelphia Orchestra
> Riccardo Muti
> 
> Both powerful performances. Yet to listen to symphonies and compare with the other cycle I have performed by Simon Rattle
> Berliner Philharmoniker
> 
> Which cycle do you think is better of the two?


The best cycle is the one you enjoy the most,it is that simple.:tiphat:


----------



## tdc

Ravel - Orchestral Works
(Tortelier/Ulster Orchestra)










I listen to this set quite often, its excellent.


----------



## jim prideaux

Traverso said:


> I wish you a nice stay in Russia.:tiphat:


Unfortunately only in the planning stage but something to really look forward to so thanks T. for your best wishes.First part of the playlist now-Ashkenazy,Previn and the LSO performing Prokofiev's 3rd Piano Concerto. I am reminded however that my favourite recording of the 7th Symphony is again Previn and the LSO but I only have it on an old cassette in a box somewhere-the Gergiev recording I do have on CD does not create such a positive impression of an often under appreciated work!


----------



## Guest

M.A.Charpentier :angel: Idyle en Musique - Do yourself a favour and listen to this lovely piece !


----------



## Guest

jim prideaux said:


> Unfortunately only in the planning stage but something to really look forward to so thanks T. for your best wishes.First part of the playlist now-Ashkenazy,Previn and the LSO performing Prokofiev's 3rd Piano Concerto. I am reminded however that my favourite recording of the 7th Symphony is again Previn and the LSO but I only have it on an old cassette in a box* somewhere*-the Gergiev recording I do have on CD does not create such a positive impression of an often under appreciated work!


somewhere.........


----------



## Pugg

*Berlioz*: Nuits d'été; 
*Ravel:* Schéhérazade Jessye Norman 
London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Christmas Oratorio


----------



## Pugg

​
*Peter Schreier sings: Mozart arias.*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Double Concerto for Violin & Cello in A minor, Op. 102
Gidon Kremer (violin), Mischa Maisky (cello)

Academic Festival Overture, Op. 80

V.P , Leonard Bernstein


----------



## realdealblues

*Artur Rubinstein*









Rubinstein At Carnegie Hall
*[Rec. 1961]*

Selections from _*Debussy's*_ _Images and Preludes_, _*Szymanowski's*_ _20 Mazurkas_, *Prokofiev's* _Visions Fugitives_ and *Villa-Lobos's *_Prole Do Bebe_.


----------



## JACE

Still awash in Beethoven.

Last night:









*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 / Norrington, London Classical Players (Virgin)*
Norrington's orchestra produces some interesting sonorities, but I prefer Immerseel's Fifth -- if I'm wanting to hear HIP LvB.









*Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 / Cluytens, Berlin PO (Erato)*
A powerhouse performance.

Right now:









*Beethoven: Symphony No. 8 / Karajan, Berlin PO (DG)*
From HvK's 1970s cycle. This was one of the first classical recordings I ever bought, so it has all sorts of positive associations. I'm not a knee-jerk Karajan fan, but -- in my mind's ear -- this is what Beethoven's Eighth is "supposed" to sound like. First impressions are powerful.


----------



## Pugg

​
*A Carnegie Hall Christmas Concert*
Recorded live on 8th December 1991
Kathleen Battle/ Frederica von Stade.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Mompou: Planys/Scenes d'enfants/Pessebres/Charmes/Suburbis/Fetes Lointaines Federico Mompou

Finzi: Five Bagatelles
Joseph Horovitz: Sonatina
Alan Richardson: Roundelay
Ireland: Fantasy-Sonata
Arnold: Sonatina
Paul Harvey: Suite on themes of Gershwin Gervase de Peyer/Gwenneth Pryor

The final CD from this splendid set of Mompou's complete piano works is every bit as enjoyable as the previous three have been. What a wonderful world we enter as we listen to these superb pieces, beautifully played by the 81 year old composer. This set has been an absolute delight, and I cannot recommend it highly enough.
The disc of English music for clarinet and piano is another delight, the Sonatina by Joseph Horowitz is the highlight for me, a stunning work that I encored immediately being so taken with it. What a superb artist de Peyer is, and I must add how marvellous Gwenneth Pryor's playing is as well, this is very much a partnership of equals. A very enjoyable disc, the opening work reminded me of an odd claim to fame that I can make, 26 years ago in a concert I accompanied John Major's daughter in Finzi's Bagatelles, she was (and presumably still is) a very fine clarinettist, it's all food for thought.


----------



## Vasks

_For the first day of Winter_

*Phoon - Winter Overture (Micka/MMC CD)
Larsson - A Winter's Tale (Bernardi/CBC CD)
Waldteufel - Skater's Waltz (Swierczewski/Nimbus CD)
L. Mozart - Musical Sleigh Ride (Faerber/Turnabout LP)
Prokofiev - Troika from "Lieutenant Kije" (Ormandy/Columbia LP)*


----------



## Guest

Beethoven pianosonatas 1 - 2 - 3 - 5

Just arrived and my first impression is a positive one.I am very allergic where it Beethoven concerns but it is inviting and that is quality in itself and off course very personal.
The sound of the first CD is very acceptable of this non-romantic,unobtrusive playing.
To say more is premature,however I hear a very attractive Beethoven,the beauty is present and I look forward to the other discs.
It is an insightful Beethoven !:angel:


----------



## realdealblues

Pugg said:


> ​
> *A Carnegie Hall Christmas Concert*
> Recorded live on 8th December 1991
> Kathleen Battle/ Frederica von Stade.


I have always loved Kathleen Battle since I saw her in Karajan's production of Mozart's Don Giovianni many, many years ago on home video. I got to see her live in person once, singing in Mahler's 3rd Symphony. Very cool experience.


----------



## bharbeke

I listened to some various pieces last night, but the standout was Wagner's Ride of the Valkyries, performed by James Levine and the Metropolitan Opera Orchestra. They make that five minutes enthralling and thrilling. I would compare it to John Williams' Imperial March in that they both hook you immediately, and the main themes are so good that the repeat is still welcome.


----------



## Guest

Also in my mailbox this Sweelinck complete works for Keyboard.How is it possible that this fellow countryman is so overlooked.
I am happy as only a child can be to have this nice set besides the Glossa set.
Many hours of musical joy are awaiting me with this most attractive music.HALLELUJAH !:angel:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet: Manon*

_Renée Fleming (Manon), Marcelo Alvarez (Le Chevalier Des Grieux)_, Jean-Luc Chaignaud (Lescaut), Alain Vernhes (Le Comte Des Grieux), Michel Sénéchal (Guillot)

Jesus Lopez-Cobos (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

realdealblues said:


> I have always loved Kathleen Battle since I saw her in Karajan's production of Mozart's Don Giovianni many, many years ago on home video. I got to see her live in person once, singing in Mahler's 3rd Symphony. Very cool experience.







The New Years Concert with Karajan in that stunning red dress.....


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to a new *Carlo Gesualdo* cd called :
Terzo libro di madrigali a cinque voci ( madrigal 3 book 3 for 5 voices)
Performed by _La campagnia del madrigale_ on the label glossa, it look fabulous booklet sleeve of album and sound awesome too, i had this in naxos, since i have there complete box-set of gesualdo's madrigals including the third one.

But has ardent classical music fan and a devoted one i could not past this for sure, and wish happy holliday to the owner of the store that also find me these superbe released and obscur classical composer and special query for me ordering.

Take care folks :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

JACE said:


> Still awash in Beethoven.
> 
> Last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 / Norrington, London Classical Players (Virgin)*
> Norrington's orchestra produces some interesting sonorities, but I prefer Immerseel's Fifth -- if I'm wanting to hear HIP LvB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 / Cluytens, Berlin PO (Erato)*
> A powerhouse performance.
> 
> Right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Beethoven: Symphony No. 8 / Karajan, Berlin PO (DG)*
> From HvK's 1970s cycle. This was one of the first classical recordings I ever bought, so it has all sorts of positive associations. I'm not a knee-jerk Karajan fan, but -- in my mind's ear -- this is what Beethoven's Eighth is "supposed" to sound like. First impressions are powerful.


HIP Beethoven are not my first choice,I have the Norrington set but I prefer my Beethoven with Karajan 
Schmidt Isserstedt,Cluytens or Klemperer.For Baroque it is different but not always ,automatically better than a non HIP performance.Musicality is what is most important.
I think it might be time for a HIP Wagner ring.

My first lp.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2003.


----------



## Vaneyes

jim prideaux said:


> Unfortunately only in the planning stage {Russia}but something to really look forward to so thanks T. for your best wishes.First part of the playlist now-Ashkenazy,Previn and the LSO performing Prokofiev's 3rd Piano Concerto. I am reminded however that my favourite recording of the 7th Symphony is again Previn and the LSO but I only have it on an old cassette in a box somewhere-the Gergiev recording I do have on CD does not create such a positive impression of an often under appreciated work!


Enjoy, Putin on the Ritz.


----------



## Vaneyes

science said:


> Not finished, but jimoni mewing foovoo I need a stomstucking break.


Welcome back, science. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Sweelinck CD 2 Winsemius Alkmaar van Covelens organ - Amsterdam Schonat organ Nieuwe kerk


----------



## ProudSquire

*Schumann *

Piano Concerto in A minor OP.54








:tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hindemith again - this time various concertante works spanning the whole of the composer's prolific career. Part one tonight.

Cello Concerto no.1 in E-flat op.3 (1915-16), Concerto for Orchestra op.38 (1925), _Konzertmusik_ for solo viola and large chamber orchestra op.48 (1930), _Konzertmusik_ for piano, brass and harp op.49 (1930), _Konzertmusik_ for brass and string orchestra op.50 (1930), _Philharmonische Konzert (Philharmonic Concerto)_ - variations for orchestra (1932), _Der Schwanendreher (The Swan Turner)_ - concerto on old folk songs for viola and small orchestra (1935) and _Trauermusik (Funeral Music)_ for viola and string orchestra (1936):


----------



## realdealblues

*Hector Berlioz*
_
Symphonie Fantastique, Op. 14_
*[Rec. 1954]*









Charles Munch/Boston Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Haydn man

Some good music here


----------



## Guest

I'm learning K.397--this is a very inspiring performance.


----------



## JACE

*Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe / Munch, BSO (RCA)*
Gorgeous.


----------



## bharbeke

Handel: Messiah (Georg Solti, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Chicago Symphony Chorus)

My scattered thoughts:

The track separations on this set are a bit weird, combining a lot of music that has separate names and numbers. The standout moments are the same (For unto us a Child is born, Hallelujah, Worthy is the Lamb-Amen). The soloists were passable at best. The choral numbers are my preference, and Handel does some interesting arranging of the musical lines among the voices. It is weird to have an oratorio like this be sung in English.

For recommendations on this, I have written down Colin Davis and Otto Klemperer (plus Pinnock's Amen). Does anybody know a version with extremely good solo voices?


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On radio:_
*Villa-Lobos* - Concerto for Guitar and Small Orchestra

Villa-Lobos is a composer whose music I have to explore more.


----------



## jim prideaux

Shostakovich Piano Quintet performed by Ashkenazy and the Fitzwilliam Quartet.


----------



## JACE

*Mozart: Complete Piano Trios / Beaux Arts Trio (Philips)*
Disc 1 - Trios Nos. 4, 3, 6 & 5

Perfection of a certain sort.


----------



## Heliogabo

First listening of two gorgeous recordings:










*Berlioz*
_Te Deum op. 22_
(Abbado)










*Smetana*
_Má Vlast_
(Levine)


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Symphony 6 / De Sabata in Rome.

Pity it is not in modern sound!


----------



## mstar

I very highly recommend:


----------



## bharbeke

Mozart new versions:

Symphony No. 25 K 183/173dB (Adam Fischer, Danish National Chamber Orchestra)

The first movement is outstanding! The second is unremarkable, and if it were stronger, I would bump up my rating to the top tier.

Serenade No. 13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" K 525 (Bruno Weil, Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra)

File this one in the "popular for a reason" category. The piece and performance are simply excellent.

Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter" K 551 (James Levine, Chicago Symphony Orchestra)

I was looking for a version with better movements 1-3, and I got it! The fourth movement may or may not have sounded better with Bohm and the Vienna Philharmonic (did not do an A-B comparison), but the symphony as a whole is the best I have heard it yet.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Piano sonatas 4 - 6 - 7 - 8


----------



## George O

Froberger ou l'intranquillité

Johann Jakob Froberger (1616-1667)

Blandine Verlet, harpsichord

CD on Astrée (Austria), from 2000

5 stars

This Froberger recording is an entirely different program than her previous one, an LP on Astrée.


----------



## Manxfeeder

JACE said:


> *Mozart: Complete Piano Trios / Beaux Arts Trio (Philips)*
> Disc 1 - Trios Nos. 4, 3, 6 & 5
> 
> Perfection of a certain sort.


I forgot I have that set but in a different box; no clarinet trio. My trios aren't numbered, though. I'm listening to the Trio in B Flat, K 254.


----------



## Alfacharger

My favorite Violin Concerto coupled with sonic wall paper.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

George O said:


> Froberger ou l'intranquillité
> 
> Johann Jakob Froberger (1616-1667)
> 
> Blandine Verlet, harpsichord
> 
> CD on Astrée (Austria), from 2000
> 
> 5 stars
> 
> This Froberger recording is an entirely different program than her previous one, an LP on Astrée.


I'm searching for the old one for Astree, after hearing reports that it is excellent. Do you have an opinion on it?


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Couperin played by Hogwood (CD version) on a wonderful 17th century Couchet harpsichord


----------



## jailhouse

Suzuki playing Bach's WTC book 1 on harpsichord


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ligeti, Piano concerto.*

I can't believe that I don't listen to this box set more than I do. Shame on me.


----------



## jailhouse

^this is the best ligeti set overall. I've heard like all of them (ligeti project, ligeti edition, clear or cloudy). so annoyed the project is the only one not on spotify.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Bruch: Violin Concerto No.2 in D Minor, Op.44
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto No.2 in D Minor, Op.22 Jascha Heifetz/RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra/Izler Solomon

First of all a word of explanation, the initial image I'd got for this post wouldn't post for some reason, so I put up an image of the Snoutey dog as a test, it worked and thus I found another image of this album which did work, then I thought, well, 'tis Christmas and an image of Snoutey is no bad thing, in fact she does occasionally don a mooselike hat:









so it's not so inappropriate for a Shropshire Moose to occasionally sing the praises of his faithful dog!! 
With regards to the music, this CD comes from the big Heifetz box, a superb investment, Heifetz plays with such warmth and passion, how anyone (for such do, I regret, exist) could ever consider him emotionally cold is a mystery to me. These are stunning performances worthy of a place in anyone's collection. Yay Jascha - and then some!!


----------



## George O

bioluminescentsquid said:


> I'm searching for the old one for Astree, after hearing reports that it is excellent. Do you have an opinion on it?


It is wonderful. You will love it, guaranteed. You may have to search for it with alternate spellings, as shown.










Suittes de Clavessin Composées Par Monsieur Giacomo Frobergue

Johann Froberger (1616-1667)

Blandine Verlet, harpsichord

on Astrée (France), from 1976

5 stars


----------



## JACE

*J.S. Bach: Goldberg Variations / Vladimir Feltsman (MHS)*


----------



## JACE

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 90951
> 
> so it's not so inappropriate for a Shropshire Moose to occasionally sing the praises of his faithful dog!!
> With regards to the music, this CD comes from the big Heifetz box, a superb investment, Heifetz plays with such warmth and passion, how anyone (for such do, I regret, exist) could ever consider him emotionally cold is a mystery to me. These are stunning performances worthy of a place in anyone's collection. Yay Jascha - and then some!!


You say, "Yay Jascha." I say, "Hooray for Snoutey."


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven: Der glorreiche Augenblick Op. 136*

Boys of Westminster Under School Senior Choir
Fantasia for Piano, Chorus and Orchestra in C minor, Op. 80

Marta Fontannais-Simmons (mezzo-soprano), Julian Davies (tenor) & Leon McCawley (piano)
Claire Rutter (soprano), Matilde Wallevik (mezzo-soprano), Peter Hoare (tenor) & Stephen Gadd (baritone)

City of London Choir & Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Hilary Davan Wetton


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Enjoy, Putin on the Ritz.


Ouch...............


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'm learning K.397--this is a very inspiring performance.


The KV331 I can do with my eyes closed, well almost.


----------



## Pugg

​
Smetan: Ma Vlast.
Karel Ancerel.


----------



## deprofundis

I spend the night whit some distinguished half french half belgian friend(walloon) we did lisen to chanson française and la bataille d'amour on coviello record and pretty mutch a program of classical, i draw him his cards for x-mas past present en future and blocage(tarot), he was amazed has always, than after he left since he working tomorrow i order a chicken burger fries and settle for my new Gesualdo cd called terzo madrigal di gesualdo on glossa record what a fine record we have here , i read the booklet before goeing to bed.Take care and good night it will be my third lisen of this gesualdo madrigals today, the 3rd is my favorite hmm cool, friday there is this event i created this person invite himself i could not resist since he was a childhood friend.I know him since elementary hehe.

:tiphat:


----------



## jim prideaux

to start the day-Prokofiev 7th Symphony performed by Gergiev and the LSO......


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115

*Mozart*: Clarinet Quintet in A major, K581

_Karl Leister, Bernd Gellerman, Bernhard Hartog, Wolfram Christ, Jörg Baumann_


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> The KV331 I can do with my eyes closed, well almost.


No one likes a braggart!  I have to keep my eyes wide open during the Fantasy. The Sonatas are probably beyond me for a while, not that the Fantasy is exactly easy.


----------



## Guest

Sweelinck CD3


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Just discovered that Concertzender, the Dutch radio for concerts, has a dedicated Baroque organ series!

http://www.concertzender.nl/programma/orgelwerk_354991/

I'm listening to Vincent van Laar playing Reincken and Bruhns on the organ in the Groningen Martinikerk.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Kathleen Battle: A Christmas Celebration
*

Orchestra of St. Luke's / Leonard Slatkin (Conductor),


----------



## Guest

bioluminescentsquid said:


> Just discovered that Concertzender, the Dutch radio for concerts, has a dedicated Baroque organ series!
> 
> http://www.concertzender.nl/programma/orgelwerk_354991/
> 
> I'm listening to Vincent van Laar playing Reincken and Bruhns on the organ in the Groningen Martinikerk.


It is the last one of a series of 56.You can listen to the other as well,fortunately,have fun.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust, Op. 24*

Charlotte Margiono (soprano), Vinson Cole (tenor), Thomas Quasthoff (baritone) & Jaco Huijpen (bass)

The Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra & The Netherlands Radio Choir, Bernard Haitink.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven 9 - 10 - 11 - 12


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Handel: Messiah Isobel Baiilie/Gladys Ripley/James Johnston/Norman Walker/Huddersfield Choral Society/Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

The First Noel/March of the Three Kings/Hark the Herald Angels Sing/Greensleeves/It Came Upon the Midnight Clear/O Little Town of Bethlehem/Away in a Manger/God Rest Ye Merry Gentleman/O Holy Night/We Three Kings/Torches/Deck the Halls/Joy To the World/O Come All Ye Faithful/O Tannenbaum/Coventry Carol/Hom Himmel Hock/Silent Night Eddie Dunstedter

A splendid large scale Messiah conducted by Sargent, all four soloists are excellent and the Huddersfield Choral Society sing their hearts out, it's very uplifting indeed, and to hear Isobel Baillie sing "I Know that my Redeemer Liveth" is joy beyond compare.
Then my favourite Christmas album of all time, I had this LP of Eddie Dunstedter playing various carols on a splendid cathedral organ when I was six, I loved it then, I love it now. I'm off to mom's this afternoon for Christmas, so will be absent from here for a few days, I'd like to take this opportunity to wish you all a very Merry Christmas, and a Happy and Healthy New Year.


----------



## Pugg

*Rachmaninov* : Symphony 3 + The Bells


----------



## Guest

Sweelinck CD 4


----------



## Pugg

​*Gluck:* the symphonies.
Michi Gaigg conducting.


----------



## realdealblues

*Johannes Brahms*

_Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 68_
*[Rec. 1959]*









_Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73
Tragic Overture in D minor, Op. 81_
*[Rec. 1955]*








_
Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98_
*[Rec. 1958]*









Charles Munch/Boston Symphony Orchestra

What a shame Munch didn't record Symphony No. 3. It would have been one of the finest cycles put to disc!


----------



## Vasks

_Classical Christmas - Day 5_
*
Telemann - Ouverture a la Pastorelle (Nemeth/Hungaroton CD)
Daquin - Noels #5 & 6 (Bardon/Pierre Verany CD)
A. Scarlatti - Cantata Pastorale (Kwon/Arte Nova CD)
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto, RV 270 "Il riposo - per il Natale" (Biondi/Virgin CD)
Praetorius - Concerto: Omnis mundus jocundetur (Ehmann/Nonesuch LP)
G. Gabrielli - Motet: Hodie Christus Natus Est (Negri/Columbia LP)*


----------



## Pugg

​Schumann: Kinderszenen, Op. 15 + Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54

Hallé Orchestra, Sir Mark Elder

_Martin Stadtfeld_ (piano)


----------



## realdealblues

*Richard Wagner*

_Wesendonck Lieder_
*[Rec. 1961]*








_Soloist:_ Eileen Farrell
Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic

I only have two recordings of this work, this one and the Klemperer/Ludwig recording. I feel no need or desire to collect any others...


----------



## Heliogabo

*Saint-Saëns*
_Symphony No. 3 in C minor Op. 78 Organ _(1886)
Bernard Gavoty (organ) 
Orchestre National de l'ORTF/Jean Martinon

Read more: http://www.musicweb-international.c...SaintSaens_symphonies_94360.htm#ixzz4TZsbQCCD


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruckner*: Symphony No. 3
Wagner: Tannhäuser - Overture & Venusberg music
VP.Knappertsbusch


----------



## Judith

Dvorak 8th symphony
Staakskapelle Dresden
James Levine

Listen to New World afterwards as it's on same CD


----------



## JACE

*Mozart: Violin Ctos. Nos. 3 & 5 / Itzhak Perlman, James Levine, Vienna PO (DG)*









*Prokofiev: Symphony No. 3 / Gennady Rozhdestvensky, Moscow Radio SO (Melodiya)*


----------



## Guest

Beethoven 13 - 14 - 15 - 16


----------



## JACE

*Brahms: Six Piano Pieces, Op. 118 / Wilhelm Kempff*
from _Brahms: Complete Edition_ (DG)


----------



## Pugg

*Korngold: Das Wunder der Heliane*, Op. 20

_Anna Tomowa-Sintow (Heliane), René Pape (Porter), Nicolai Gedda (Blind Judge),_ Martin Petzold (Young Man), Hartmut Welker (Ruler), John de Haan (Stranger)

Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Rundfunkchor Berlin, _John Mauceri_


----------



## SiegendesLicht

A bit of Christmas spirit:















Excerpts from Bach's Weihnachtsoratorium and from Handel's Messiah. The latter is, somewhat unusually, also sung in German.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Schumann*

*Fantasiestücke Op.73
Drei Romanzen for oboe and piano Op 94*









:tiphat:


----------



## bharbeke

Some opera made it into my music player today!

J. Strauss II: Die Fledermaus (Carlos Kleiber, Bavarian State Orchestra)

This one averaged out to being okay. The choice of Ivan Rebroff for what has traditionally been a woman's role was ill-advised, as it sounds terrible and out of place. On the other hand, Lucia Popp is fantastic!

My favorite tracks:

"Komm mit mir zum Souper"
"Mein Herr Marquis" (I immediately had to listen to this again when the song was over, that's how good it is)
"Klange der Heimat"
Polka "Unter Donner und Blitz"
"Ich stehe voll Zagen"

Mozart: Die Zauberflote/The Magic Flute (Karl Bohm, Berlin Philharmonic)

This is generally high quality throughout the opera. One early highlight is "Der Vogelfanger bin ich ja" with Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau. Also worthy of compliment is the flute and piccolo playing whenever it shows up.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1982.


----------



## deprofundis

*Jacques Arcadelt *on cpo is a top notch released, im lisening to this master for sacred work and think of Ockeghem greatness. the music is conducted by talented Meinolf Bruser,i love cpo released of renaissance i might get Cristobal de morales released.


----------



## Guest

Sweelinck cd 5


----------



## bharbeke

Richard Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier (Herbert von Karajan, Philharmonia Orchestra)

I've listened to Act I, and the only piece that stands out is "Di Rigori Armato." I am not looking forward very much to two more acts of this opera. What are some of the highlights from Acts II and III or other performances that are better?


----------



## JACE

*Brahms: Piano Works / Peter Rösel (Edel)*
Disc 1:
- Piano Sonata No. 1, Op. 1
- Six Piano Pieces, Op. 118 
- Scherzo in E-flat minor, Op. 4

It's always fun and interesting to compare different recordings of the same work. I thought I'd give Kempff another try with the Opus 118 piano pieces. He's very good, but I definitely prefer Rösel.


----------



## JACE

bharbeke said:


> Mozart: Die Zauberflote/The Magic Flute (Karl Bohm, Berlin Philharmonic)
> 
> This is generally high quality throughout the opera. One early highlight is "Der Vogelfanger bin ich ja" with Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau. Also worthy of compliment is the flute and piccolo playing whenever it shows up.


That's probably my favorite recording of my favorite opera. Very special, imho.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hindemith's concertante works part two.

Violin Concerto (1939), Cello Concerto no.2 (1940), _Die vier Temperamente (The Four Temperaments)_ - theme and variations for piano and string orchestra (1940), Piano Concerto (1945), Clarinet Concerto (1947), Horn Concerto (1949), Concerto for Trumpet, Bassoon and Strings (1949), Concerto for Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Bassoon, Harp and Orchestra (1949) and Organ Concerto (1962-63):


----------



## Guest

Sweelinck,this is the sixt and last organ volume,after this three harpsichord volumes.


----------



## Guest

Schubert CD 7


----------



## bharbeke

Mozart: Don Giovanni (Carlo Maria Giulini, Philharmonia Orchestra)

I was indifferent to this opera the first time I heard it. This time, I can hear what people see in it. The Giulini version is extremely good. Here are the highlights to my ears:

Overture
"Or sai chi l'onore" (This knocked me out even before I checked out who the singer was, a young Joan Sutherland)
"Dalla sua pace"
"Batti, batti, o bel Masetto"
"Ah taci, ingiusto core!"
"Deh vieni all finestra" (serenade)
Sestetto (both parts)
Finale


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Traverso*, does it ever happen to you that while listening to these Schubert lieder CDs you get stuck on one particular song and want to hear it over and over again? To me it happens quite often whenever I listen to them. And then one maybe 4-minute long lied turns to 20 minutes, and a CD which is a bit over an hour long, to almost two hours


----------



## Guest

This has beautiful playing--he's very sensitive to all of Haydn's kaleidoscopic moods--and some of the finest piano sound I've heard in a long time. They recorded it using ultra-high resolution DSD technology with a bit rate of 11.289 mb per second (normal digital is 44k per second) and is quadruple even a normal SACD! I can only imagine how good the master recording sounds. The downside to all of this clarity and resolution is the pianist's humming and other vocalizing is clearly audible!


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> *Traverso*, does it ever happen to you that while listening to these Schubert lieder CDs you get stuck on one particular song and want to hear it over and over again? To me it happens quite often whenever I listen to them. And then one maybe 4-minute long lied turns to 20 minutes, and a CD which is a bit over an hour long, to almost two hours


No ,I do not.What I sometimes do when I am overwhelmed by a particular song, is Listen to different recordings,Schwarzkopf,Ludwig,Baker,Wunderlich,Souzay and different recordings of Dieskau himself.
Sometimes however I put the cd player on pause and let the song wandering through my head before I go further or stop.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2007.


----------



## George O

Rebecca Clarke (1886-1979)

Sonata for Viola and Piano (1921)
Prelude, Allegro, and Pastorale (1941) [for viola and clarinet]
Two Pieces for Viola and Cello (1930)
Passacaglia on an Old English Tune (1943) [for viola and piano]

Patricia McCarty, viola
Martha Babcock, cello
Peter Hadcock, clarinet
Virginia Eskin, piano

on Northeastern (Boston), from 1985

[photo is from May 2013; it's not blossom season yet]


----------



## Rhinotop

Bax: Spring Fire
Handley, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator. Performed by Williams/National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine
Mozart: String Quintets No.3 in C Major and No.4 in G Minor. Performed by Walter Trampler and the Budapest String Quartet (vinyl lp set)


----------



## Guest

An absolutely stunningly well played and recorded set of Baroque violin works by Pachelbel, Mealli, Frescobaldi, Fontana, Bohm, Biber, Tunder, and many more. One question: What _is_ that thing on the cover?


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sir Malcolm Arnold: Concerto for Viola & Chamber Orchestra Op. 108
Rivka Golani (Viola), Mark Stephenson & London Musici *

I really enjoy the listening to the Viola - I often find it more interesting than the Violin to be honest. This is a wonderful piece and a fantastic performance. Very rewarding indeed.

This is performance is on CD No.8 from the_ 'Sir Malcolm Arnold: The Complete Conifer Recordings' _- one my all time favourite boxed sets that I have ever bought.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

http://www.concertzender.nl/programma/orgelwerk-21/

From Concertzenders; featuring van Soldt, Sweelinck, Scheidt and Bohm played on the beautiful 1660 organ by the Huiz brothers in Kantens, Netherlands.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert:* String Quartet 10+11
Panocha Quartet.


----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> *Brahms: Piano Works / Peter Rösel (Edel)*
> Disc 1:
> - Piano Sonata No. 1, Op. 1
> - Six Piano Pieces, Op. 118
> - Scherzo in E-flat minor, Op. 4
> 
> It's always fun and interesting to compare different recordings of the same work. I thought I'd give Kempff another try with the Opus 118 piano pieces. He's very good, but I definitely prefer Rösel.


I am still grateful for your enthusiasm toward this set, I do enjoy it also thanks to you.


----------



## Pugg

bharbeke said:


> Mozart: Don Giovanni (Carlo Maria Giulini, Philharmonia Orchestra)
> 
> I was indifferent to this opera the first time I heard it. This time, I can hear what people see in it. The Giulini version is extremely good. Here are the highlights to my ears:
> 
> Overture
> "Or sai chi l'onore" (This knocked me out even before I checked out who the singer was, a young Joan Sutherland)
> "Dalla sua pace"
> "Batti, batti, o bel Masetto"
> "Ah taci, ingiusto core!"
> "Deh vieni all finestra" (serenade)
> Sestetto (both parts)
> Finale


I do think this one will stand the test of time although Yannick Nézet-Séguin made e marvellous recording on DG.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart: Piano concertos 1-4*
Daniel Barenboim.


----------



## Pugg

​*The Christmas album*/ Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Sweelinck played by Fabio Ciofini on a 1599 organ built by Hans Schwarzenbach, in the Italian Alps. As much as I love Sweelinck, I must say that this disc is just.... okay.

But this one, the other disc I just listened to, is utterly amazing.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy*: La Mer
Images for orchestra: II. Ibéria
Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
*Rave*l: Mother goose suite .

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, _Paul Paray_


----------



## deprofundis

I regain interrest in lute music, in the holliday season, im lisening to two marveleous cd of luth, there naxos (budget title and cheap to get) but htere are in no way cheap, these two luth cd are among the finest in the market has we speak today:

*
Im lisening to Early venitian music and Renaissance lute music* too keeper cd and mandatory lisening thus said if you like this pretty instrument and the masters works.

Take care i hope i can get some sleep than i will be fine and fresh for my happening tomorrow


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur
*
_Dame Joan Sutherland (Adriana), Carlo Bergonzi (Maurizio, Conte di Sassonia)_, Leo Nucci (Michonnet), Francesca Ellero d'Artegna (Il Principe di Bouillon) & Cleopatra Ciurca (La Principessa di Bouillon)

Orchestra and Chorus of Welsh National Opera, _Richard Bonynge_

Recorded: Swansea, Wales, September 1988


----------



## Pugg

​*Liszt *: songs.
Brigitte Fassbaender / Jean-Yves Thibaudet.


----------



## George O

Stationen deutscher Cembalomusik

Johann Jakob Froberger (1616-1667): Suite IV a-Moll

Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750): Toccata D-Dur BWV 912

Johann Kaspar Ferdinand Fischer (1665-1746): Passacaglia d-Moll

Carl Philipp Emmanuel Bach (1714-1788): Württembergische Sonate Nr. 1 a-Moll

Alfred Gross, harpsichord

on Klimo, Edition Open Window (W. Germany), from 1985

5 stars


----------



## Guest

Sweelinck Cd 7

It is fine to hear the Cembalo after 6 volumes with Organ music.I am glad that I did purchase this one after the Glossa edition.
The Glossa recordings are more intimate,closer to the organ.The NM recordings sounds "grander" with more acoustic information of the church.Both are fine but I prefer the Glossa recordings ,nevertheless there are very fine played pieces in the NM box so I have no regrets ,I seldom do.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms *: Viola Sonatas / Barenboim


----------



## Guest

Beethoven 17 - 18 - 19 - 20










It is difficult to recommend this box with Beethoven piano sonatas.Not everything is convincing,but this particular disc is rely worthwhile.
His playing is more Mozart in mind than a heavy handed Brahms
What you hear is Beethoven ,insightful and without drawing attention to himself.
I like it very much ,no Beethoven burried in massive sound,you hear realy beautiful things almost by accident as it where.
His Waldstein is the same story,it is not lyrical but is singing nevertheless.
This is not a Beethoven for everyone but if you realy love your Beethoven I should say go for it ,it has some very pleasant surprises but as a whole ,it is nice to have together with other recordings.


----------



## Pugg

​Bohemian Christmas Pastoral Songs (Ceske Pastorely)
The ever gracious _Lucia Popp._


----------



## Guest

Beethoven VEB Berlin DDR - co production Philips 1984 Lukaskirche Dresden


----------



## JACE

*Arthur Rubinstein Plays Brahms (RCA Red Seal/Sony)*
Disc 8: Piano Quartets Nos. 1 & 3 - with the Guarneri Quartet


----------



## Sonata

I've listened to four albums out of nine so far, and I have enjoyed every single trio!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruckner: Symphony No.6*

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Georg Solti


----------



## Guest

Beethoven 22 - 23 - 24 - 25 - 26


----------



## Vasks

_Classical Christmas - Day 6_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor*

Beverly Sills, Carlo Bergonzi, Piero Cappuccilli, Justino Díaz

Ambrosian Opera Chorus & London Symphony Orchestra, Thomas Schippers.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Atterberg's Symphony 2 and Suite 3 (Westerberg)









Enjoying it a lot...


----------



## Robert Gamble

And now, some Mozart (Symphonys 38 and 39), also really enjoying:


----------



## Heliogabo

A quite special rendition:


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Gesualdo, on a foggy morning...


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1992, 1987/8.

















And in memory of *Heinrich Schiff* (rec.1984). :angel:

















Related:

http://www.dw.com/en/cellist-heinrich-schiff-dies-age-65/a-36891728

http://www.nytimes.com/1990/05/06/a...o-schnittke-by-heinrich-schiff-a-cellist.html


----------



## Alfacharger

The Ghost and Mrs. Muir from this box set of scores by Herrmann for 20th Century Fox.


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Complete Piano Trios
Trio Testore

At first I found these performances a bit too "high voltage", but after a week of repeated listening, these three great musicians have completely won me over.

Includes the fascinating original version of the First Piano Trio, almost 50 minutes long with first movement exposition repeat.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## George O

The Complete Chamber Works

Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)

now up, side 9: 
BWV 1021: Sonata in G Major for Violin and Continuo
BWV 1023: Sonata in E Minor for Violin and Continuo
BWV 1019a: Sonata in G Major for Harpsichord, Violin, and Viola da gamba Continuo

Georg Friedrich Hendel, violin
Jean Lamy, viola de gamba
Christian Lardé, flute I
Huguette Dreyfus, harpsichord
Michel Debost, flute II
Claude Maisonneuve, oboe

6-LP box set on Oryx (UK), from circa 1968


----------



## Sonata

Dvorak's Tae Deum, Mass, and Biblical Songs


----------



## tortkis

Francisco Guerrero (1527-1599): Tota Pylchra Es - Nova Lux Ensemble (Arsis)


----------



## JACE

*Beethoven: The String Quartets / Belcea Quartet (Alpha Classics)*
Disc 3:
- Quartet No. 11, Op. 95
- Quartet No. 14, Op. 131


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Leonhardt's recording on old organs in the Alps, vol. 1


----------



## Robert Gamble

And now...









Really liking the 5th (in the final movement). Powerful.


----------



## Guest

bioluminescentsquid said:


> Gesualdo, on a foggy morning...


One of my most favorite choral cd's,enjoy it :tiphat:


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Traverso said:


> One of my most favorite choral cd's,enjoy it :tiphat:


To be honest, I didn't really "get it" on my first listen. But it's getting nicer by every listen!

Meanwhile, I'm enjoying Sweelinck played by Alina Rotaru. The playing is nice, but I think that the harpsichord sounds a bit too bright and "sparkly" for my taste.
http://www.concertzender.nl/programma/nuove-musiche-372/


----------



## Guest

Sweelinck cd 8


----------



## hpowders

Franz Liszt Sonata in B minor

Khatia Buniatishvili, piano

Absolutely astonishing! The fastest performance I have ever heard and she gets all the notes right.

However, Liszt's Sonata is also great music and this performance is not my cup of tea.
I prefer the more thoughtful Stephen Hough performance where virtuosity is always used in service to the music and not for showing off.

Still, if you want to hear virtuosity that will make your mouth pop open, listen to this!


----------



## Guest

bioluminescentsquid said:


> To be honest, I didn't really "get it" on my first listen. But it's getting nicer by every listen!
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm enjoying Sweelinck played by Alina Rotaru. The playing is nice, but I think that the harpsichord sounds a bit too bright and "sparkly" for my taste.
> http://www.concertzender.nl/programma/nuove-musiche-372/


You are perfectly right,it has a harsh sound and this is why many people turn away from this fine instrument.Luckely this is not the case with my second Sweelinck box.
I like to explore more organ music between Sweelinck and Bach.
The Gesualdo is realy very beautiful and I hope it will reveil itself to you.


----------



## Guest

Traverso said:


> Sweelinck cd 8


Siebe Henstra build his first cembalo by himself and after highschool studied with Leonhardt and Ton Koopman.


----------



## Robert Gamble

And finally...


----------



## Barbebleu

Nielsen, Third Symphony, Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Jarvi. Superb.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 5*

Actually, I'm listening with headphones while my wife is practicing Christmas carols on the piano in the next room. So putting them together, it's more like listening to Charles Ives.


----------



## Rhinotop

Robert Gamble said:


> Atterberg's Symphony 2 and Suite 3 (Westerberg)
> 
> View attachment 90970
> 
> 
> Enjoying it a lot...


I don't doubt it. Two voluptuous symphonies


----------



## elgar's ghost

Disc 6 of the Ligeti Edition (Sony) and Disc 1 of the Ligeti Project (Teldec).

For piano duet - _Induló (March)_ (1942), _Polifón etüd (Polyphonic Étude)_ (1943), _Három lakodalmi tánc (Three Wedding Dances)_ (1950), Sonatina (1950) and Allegro (1943):

For piano solo - _Capriccio no._ (1947), _Invention_ (1948) and _Capriccio no.2_ (1947):

For two pianos - _Three Pieces_ (1976):

For harpsichord - _Passacaglia ungherese_ (1978), _Hungarian Rock (Chaconne)_ (1978) and _Continuum_ (1968):

For organ - _Ricercare per organo - Omaggio a Girolamo Frescobaldi_ [version for organ of _Musica ricercata no. XI_ for piano] (1953), _Two Studies: I - Harmonies/II - Coulée_ (1967 & 1969) and _Volumina_ (1961-62 - rev. 1966):










_Melodien_ for orchestra (1971), _Chamber Concerto_ for 13 instrumentalists (1969-70), Piano Concerto (1985-88) and _Mysteries of the Macabre_ - version for solo trumpet and chamber orchestra [arr. E. Howarth from Ligeti's opera _Le Grand Macabre_] (1974-77 - rev. 1991):


----------



## Barbebleu

Nielsen, Fourth Symphony, Gothenburg Symphony Orch., Neeme Jarvi. Excellent but, my word, Maestro Jarvi doesn't dawdle. But the work can stand the pace.


----------



## Guest

Sweelinck CD 9


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ludwig Van Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2, Overtures to Fidelio, Egmont & König Stephan*
Pierre Monteux & the Wiener Philharmoniker (Symphony No. 1) & the London Symphony Orchestra (everything else)

Of all the Beethoven Cycles I have, Pierre Monteux's may be one of my overall favourites.

The performances from both Orchestras are balanced, energetic and feel incredibly alive - they flow so naturally. They channel the spirit of the music perfectly - it simply sings. Clearly these were a labour of love for Monteux and his musicians.


----------



## Casebearer

The lovely Gülsin Onay (from Istanbul) playing Bartók's Burlesques op. 8c, Sketches op. 9b and the Allegro Barbaro on a cd from around 1990 issued by the Preciosa Aulos label. Further on the cd are pieces from the Turkish composer Ahmed Adnan Saygun: his Zwölf Praeludien über Aksak-Rhythmen op. 45 and his Sonatine op. 15.

Beautiful playing.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Wagner: Tannhauser Overture cond by Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra
Debussy: Nocturnes cond. by Van Beinum/Royal Concertgebouw
Schubert: Symphony No.5 cond. by Walter/Columbia Symphony


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1998 - '04.


----------



## jailhouse

^i gotta listen to that, stat.

NP: Mahler's 8th symphony (Maazel)

Why this one gets the short end of the "top mahler symphonies" lists so often i dont actually get. This **** is epic as hell.


----------



## Casebearer

Because y'all have probably never heard of Ahmed Adnan Saygun (I only did because he came free with the Bartók cd) here is his Sonatine opus 15 played by Gülsin Onay in a YT clip. If you like Bartók you might like this!


----------



## George O

Ave Maris Stella: Missa und Motetten

Josef Rheinberger (1839-1901)

Regensburger Domspatzen / Georg Ratzinger

on Harmonia Mundi (Deutsche), from 1983


----------



## premont

Traverso said:


> Beethoven 17 - 18 - 19 - 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is nice to have together with other recordings.


This can be said about every complete LvB sonata set. For that reason I have accumulated about 60 complete sets, and I enjoy all of them in one way or the other.


----------



## George O

premont said:


> This can be said about every complete LvB sonata set. For that reason *I have accumulated about 60 complete sets*, and I enjoy all of them in one way or the other.


That is quite a collection!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1986/7, 2004.


----------



## jailhouse

Sibelius' 5th symphony (Jarvi)

cant get enough of this amazing symphony recently. The introduction of the swan theme in the last movement is def one of the most sublime musical moments I can think of


----------



## Casebearer

Ferenc Liszt's Etudes d'exécution transcendente from 1851. Performed by Jorge Bolet on a cd issued by the Spanish Ensayo label (Nr. 3401).


----------



## Vaneyes

George O said:


> That is quite a collection{60 LvB Piano Sonatas Complete}!


I confess, I've not heard any of the following complete sets.


Barenboim 1983/4 live
Barenboim 2005 live
Lucchesini
HJ Lim
Kodama
Levinas
Oppitz
Ciani
Pienaar
De Groote
Zhao
El Bacha
Takacs
Houstoun
Willems


----------



## Pugg

​
For the Saturday symphony tradition:

*Glière:*
Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 25

The Zaporozhy Cossacks Op. 64

BBC Philharmonic, Sir Edward Downes


----------



## Casebearer

Prokofiev's sonatas for piano Nos. 2,7 and 8 played by Murray McLachlan, recorded in 1989.


----------



## Pugg

premont said:


> This can be said about every complete LvB sonata set. For that reason I have accumulated about 60 complete sets, and I enjoy all of them in one way or the other.


60 stets..... and there was me thinking I was "mad" collecting, La Traviata ( 51)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saens: Christmas Oratorio*

Mendelssohn: Von Himmel hoch, chorale cantata
Egbert Junghanns, Jutta Zoff, Michael-Christfried Winkler, Elisabeth Wilke, Ute Selbig

Dresdner Kreuzchor, Dresdner Philharmonie, Martin Flämig.
Such a fine recording.


----------



## jailhouse

Messiaen - La Nativite du Seigneur (hans-ola ericsson)


----------



## ProudSquire

*Schubert *

*Fantasia in F minor for piano four-hands, D 940*









:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Kalkbrenner:*

Piano Concerto No. 4 in A flat major, Op 127
Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Op 61

Howard Shelley (piano & conductor)

Tasmanian Symphony Orchestra


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to the brilliant portuguese polyphony..of: Lobo and Cardoso on naxos


----------



## Pugg

​
*Anneliese Rothenberger* : Advent and Christmas songs.


----------



## Pugg

​
*The English songbook: Ian Bostridge*
Julius Drake on the piano.


----------



## Pugg

*Puccini: La Bohème*

Mirella Freni (Mimi), Luciano Pavarotti (Rodolfo), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Colline), Elizabeth Harwood (Musetta), Rolando Panerai (Marcello), Gianni Maffeo (Schaunard), Michel Sénéchal (Alcindoro/Benoit), Gernot Pietsch (Parpignol), Hans-Dieter Appelt (Sergente dei doganieri), Hans-Dietrich Pohl (Un doganiere)

Chorus of German Opera Berlin, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## S P Summers

I've been re-exploring Karajans' Beethoven Symphonies lately. They are magnificent beyond what English is capable of describing.

Before I opened that time-consuming can of worms; I was listening to the Haitink-Ashkenazy live recordings of the Beethoven piano concertos. They aren't the best I've heard; but they're definitely worth a week-long study or so...

I really love Vladimir Ashkenazy; I know he is not known for his Beethoven; but there is just something about his personal style that I am attracted to. I've actually caught quite a bit of flak over the years for even very modest praise of Ashkenazy; I don't understand it. Karajan is my all time favorite; but I refuse to feel guilty for loving Ashkenazy as well.


----------



## Pugg

​*Alkan*; Piano works 
Disc 1
Ronald Smith.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Ligeti - works for string quartet (Naxos) and orchestral works (disc 2 of Teldec's _The Ligeti Project_).

_Andante and Allegretto_ (1950), String Quartet no.1 - _Métamorphoses nocturnes_ (1953-54) and String Quartet no.2 (1968):










_Lontano_ (1967), _Atmosphères_ (1961), _Apparitions_ (1958-59), _San Francisco Polyphony_ (1973-74) and _Concert românesc_ (1951):


----------



## Haydn man

S P Summers said:


> I've been re-exploring Karajans' Beethoven Symphonies lately. They are magnificent beyond what English is capable of describing.
> 
> Before I opened that time-consuming can of worms; I was listening to the Haitink-Ashkenazy live recordings of the Beethoven piano concertos. They aren't the best I've heard; but they're definitely worth a week-long study or so...
> 
> I really love Vladimir Ashkenazy; I know he is not known for his Beethoven; but there is just something about his personal style that I am attracted to. I've actually caught quite a bit of flak over the years for even very modest praise of Ashkenazy; I don't understand it. Karajan is my all time favorite; but I refuse to feel guilty for loving Ashkenazy as well.


I have Ashkenazy doing No.6 and No.7 and can happily second your views on his Beethoven


----------



## Haydn man

Very enjoyable and recommended if you like your early romantic music


----------



## Pugg

​
*Sullivan*: Pineapple Poll Suite
*Rossini-Respighi:* La boutique fantasque
*Gounod*: Faust Ballet Music
*Wagner*: Lohengrin & Das Rheingold

Eastman Wind Ensemble, _Frederick Fennell_


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach 5


----------



## Guest

premont said:


> This can be said about every complete LvB sonata set. For that reason I have accumulated about 60 complete sets, and I enjoy all of them in one way or the other.


I am only trying to say that for a first choice there are other recordings but this one with Backhaus is o.k.with me.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven 27 - 28 - 29


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rimsky Korsakov*:
Scheherazade, Op. 35
Symphony No. 2, Op. 9 'Antar'

Orchestra of the Suisse Romande, Ansermet.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn:*
Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1
Cello Concerto No. 2 in D major, Hob. VIIb:2 (Op. 101)

Heinrich Schiff (cello)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Vasks

_Classical Christmas - Final Day_

*Mackenzie - Overture to "The Cricket on the Hearth" (Brabbins/Hyperion)
Reger - Christmas Dream, Op. 17, No. 9 (Andjaparidze/Naxos)
Chadwick - Noel from "Symphonic Sketches" (Serebrier/Reference)
Bax - Christmas Eve (Thomson/Chandos)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Weber: Euryanthe*

_Dame Joan Sutherland_, Marianne Schech, Franz Vroons, Otakar Kraus, Kurt Böhme

BBC Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Fritz Stiedry

Recorded 1955


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concertos No 26 and 27.*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Albéric Magnard: The Four Symphonies 
Jean-Yves Ossonce & the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra 
*








These arrived this this morning in the post and I have spent today listening to these pieces. I am presently listening to the Third Symphony for the first time and so far I have really enjoyed the music a great deal indeed. I still have the Fourth Symphony to look forward to.

The BBC SSO perform with beauty and grace under Ossonce. I discovered this Composer only a couple of days ago thanks to a thread in the Orchestral Music section (I thanked the user in that thread - whose username escapes me).


----------



## George O

Medieval English Music
Anonymes des XIVe et XVe siecles

The Hilliard Ensemble / Paul Hillier

on Harmonia Mundi (France), from 1983


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Corelli, Concerti Grossi, Opus 6*

I came for the Christmas Concerto and stayed for the rest. The Naxos recording is on modern instruments, and it has a fuller sound. Normally I like HIP performances, but in comparison, La Petite Bande sounds more pinched.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, French Suites*


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> View attachment 90977
> 
> 
> Franz Liszt Sonata in B minor
> 
> Khatia Buniatishvili, piano
> 
> Absolutely astonishing! The fastest performance I have ever heard and she gets all the notes right.
> 
> However, Liszt's Sonata is also great music and this performance is not my cup of tea.
> I prefer the more thoughtful Stephen Hough performance where virtuosity is always used in service to the music and not for showing off.
> 
> Still, if you want to hear virtuosity that will make your mouth pop open, listen to this!


I love her passion and intensity, but she hits a lot of wrong notes in concert. Even if she slowed down 10%, she'd still play faster than most pianists, but I bet her note accuracy would greatly increase. She played Liszt's Sonata when I heard her. Parts were absolutely stunning; others were a mess. At some points she seems to try and defy the laws of physics! Still, I'd take her flaming passion over clean but MIDI-like performances I hear from some other young pianists.


----------



## tortkis

Francisco Guerrero (1527-1599): Villanescas I - Musica Ficta, Ensemble Fontegara, Raúl Mallavibarrena (Enchiriadis)









Songs and spiritual Villanescas. Lively and melodious. The performance is excellent.


----------



## jim prideaux

Barbebleu said:


> Nielsen, Third Symphony, Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Jarvi. Superb.


one of my favourite symphonies although I have yet to hear this recording......how does it stand up?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Daphnis et Chloe, Suite No. 2*


----------



## KenOC

Magnus Lindberg, Cello Concerto No. 2. From an album of very recent Lindberg works.


----------



## Guest




----------



## S P Summers

Haydn man said:


> I have Ashkenazy doing No.6 and No.7 and can happily second your views on his Beethoven


You are literally the first. lol!


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Traverso said:


>


What instrument is the Reincken played on? 
I was just listening to Vincent van laar playing on the Martinikerk Groningen organ!


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Listening to an assortment of Baroque music, including a breathtaking excerpt from Hélène Schmitt's new Rosary Sonatas recording, and plenty of Telemann, Graupner etc. 
http://www.concertzender.nl/programma/sound_the_trumpet_strike_the_viol_351746/


----------



## damianjb1

DavidA said:


> I have it on a download. Limited sonics but great cast. Krauss was lined up to record the Ring for Decca but died before he could.


Really? That's interesting. I didn't know that. Was John Culshaw trying to get it organised?


----------



## Guest

bioluminescentsquid said:


> What instrument is the Reincken played on?
> I was just listening to Vincent van laar playing on the Martinikerk Groningen organ!


Arp Schnitger (1695-96) Hervormde kerk Noordbroek:tiphat:


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Traverso said:


> Arp Schnitger (1695-96) Hervormde kerk Noordbroek:tiphat:


That's a (relatively) tiny organ for such a grand piece! But since it's Leonhardt, I assume that he makes it work well :lol:
(It is, however, one of the nicest 2-manual Schnitger organs, along with the one in Steinkirchen!)










Reminded me to listen to this disc.


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Three Trios
Shaham Trio

A wonderful hour and a half just spent.

A perfect marriage of magnificent music and terrific performances.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Haydn: Symphony No.92 ("Oxford") cond. by Karl Bohn/Vienna Philharmonic
Moussorgsky: Pictures At An Exhibition cond. by Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic
Beethoven: Symphony No.1 cond. by William Steinberg/Pittsburgh Symphony


----------



## hpowders

Kontrapunctus said:


> I love her passion and intensity, but she hits a lot of wrong notes in concert. Even if she slowed down 10%, she'd still play faster than most pianists, but I bet her note accuracy would greatly increase. She played Liszt's Sonata when I heard her. Parts were absolutely stunning; others were a mess. At some points she seems to try and defy the laws of physics! Still, I'd take her flaming passion over clean but MIDI-like performances I hear from some other young pianists.


On her recording of the Liszt Sonata she has a fine poetic sensibility; the slower passages are very beautiful but I've never heard anybody play the virtuoso passages faster than this and with complete accuracy. I wonder how many takes until the final recording?

The problem is, my mind cannot absorb any of the music played that fast. It's just a blur to me.


----------



## Pugg

*Merry Christmas everyone .*

​
*Leontyne Price: Christmas songs.*


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> On her recording of the Liszt Sonata she has a fine poetic sensibility; the slower passages are very beautiful but I've never heard anybody play the virtuoso passages faster than this and with complete accuracy. I wonder how many takes until the final recording?
> 
> The problem is, my mind cannot absorb any of the music played that fast. It's just a blur to me.


I imagine she edits a lot rather than playing complete takes, which is the norm these days.


----------



## hpowders

Kontrapunctus said:


> I imagine she edits a lot rather than playing complete takes, which is the norm these days.


Nobody could do "live" what she accomplished on that recording. It really is astonishing.


----------



## Pugg

S P Summers said:


> You are literally the first. lol!


I am in also


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*:
Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1
Cello Concerto No. 2 in D major, Hob. VIIb:2 (Op. 101)
Symphony No. 13 in D major

Sinfonia Concertante in B flat major, Op. 84, Hob. I/105

Steven Isserlis (cello)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Roger Norrington


----------



## Guest

This is an interesting take on Bach's Violin Partitas and Sonatas. Her arrangements make them sound as if they were written for the harpsichord. She definitely thickens the textures, but not to the degree that Busoni and Godowsky do. Very close and present recording but not dry.


----------



## Casebearer

bioluminescentsquid said:


> That's a (relatively) tiny organ for such a grand piece! But since it's Leonhardt, I assume that he makes it work well :lol:
> (It is, however, one of the nicest 2-manual Schnitger organs, along with the one in Steinkirchen!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reminded me to listen to this disc.


Off topic but I'd like to mention that I love your username a lot. Every time I see it, it makes me smile. I just love bioluminiscence in animals.









More on topic. You seem very knowledgeable on organ types and the quality of specific organs. Is there a short article or list somewhere on the internet that you could recommend for someone that wants to have some (superficial) knowledge of the best organs.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*; Sting quintet K515 & 516.
Alban Berg Quartet & Michelle Wolf .


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​
* Ferdinand Ries*

Clarinet Trio Op. 28
Clarinet Sonatas opp. 29 & 169

Dieter Kloecker (clarinet), Armin Fromm (violoncello) & Thomas Duis (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen / Kindertotenlieder
Maureen Forrester, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Munch


----------



## Pugg

​
* Bach; Weihnachtsoratorium BWV 248*

Barbara Schlick, Christoph Pregardien, Yvonne Naef, Klaus Mertens,

Thomanerchor Leipzig, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Georg Christoph Biller


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Casebearer said:


> Off topic but I'd like to mention that I love your username a lot. Every time I see it, it makes me smile. I just love bioluminiscence in animals.
> 
> View attachment 91022
> 
> 
> More on topic. You seem very knowledgeable on organ types and the quality of specific organs. Is there a short article or list somewhere on the internet that you could recommend for someone that wants to have some (superficial) knowledge of the best organs.


Ah, you flatter me! 
I've been an organ fan for long (and it takes quite a lot of book-reading, trivia learning and whatnot), but I think the best resource I've seen is a youtube channel called "Orgel Van de Week," who posts videos with pictures, music and a description of some of the greatest organs in the world. While I know the most about Baroque or Rennaissance organs, the channel has a great variety of organs from different time periods and regions.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCn14Rf44SspaQ1m-Og5WTWQ

Meanwhile, it seems like you live in the Netherlands, so you probably have great historical organs all around you if you look for them! (certainly more than here, in Southern California!)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky:*

_The Nutcracke_r, Op. 71

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti

Serenade for strings in C major, Op. 48
Philharmonia Hungarica, Antal Doráti


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach
Suite in E flat major BWV 1010 after celleo suite No.4
Suite in C minor BWV 995
Chromatic Fantasia & Fugue BWV 903


----------



## Guest

Palestrina Canticum Canticorum


----------



## starthrower

Merry Christmas, baby!


----------



## Guest

Dowland Vol.2


----------



## Pugg

Live from Concertgeouw Amsterdam:* Bach katanas 4-5-6*

Royal Concertgebouw orchestra / Soloists. 
Trevor Pinnock conducting


----------



## SiegendesLicht

My yesterday's Christmas Eve listening: organ Bach, performed by Helmut Walcha, on a pipe organ in Alkmaar, Netherlands.









And my today's listening: Bach's Weihnachtsoratorium, performed by Münchener Bach-Orchester and Karl Richter. The singers are Christa Ludwig, Gundula Janowitz, Fritz Wunderlich and Franz Crass.


----------



## Guest

Listening now,thanks Pugg.:tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Ligeti while I decide when to have lunch.

A cappella choral works (_The Ligeti Edition_ vol. 2) - _Éjszaka (Night)_ [Text: S. Weöres] (1955), _Reggel (Morning)_ [Text: S. Weöres] (1955), _Idegen földön (Far from home)_ [Texts: B. Bálint/Hungarian and Slovakian folk sources] (1945-46), _Magány (Solitude)_ [Text: S. Weöres] (1946), _Két kánon (Two Canons)_ [Texts: Slovakian folk sources] (1947 and 1952), _Betlehemi királyok (Kings of Bethlehem)_ [Text: A. József] (1946), _Bujdosó (The fugitive)_ [Text: Hungarian folk sources] (1946), _Lux aeterna_ [Text: from the Roman Catholic Requiem mass] (1966), _Lakodalmas (Wedding dance)_ [Text: Hungarian folk sources] (1950), _Inaktelki nóták (Tunes from Inaktelk)_ [Texts: Hungarian folk sources] (1953), _Mátraszentimrei dalok (Songs from Mátraszentimre)_ [Texts: Hungarian folk sources] (1955), _Pápainé (Widow Pápai)_ [Text: Hungarian folk sources] (1953), _Drei Phantasien nach Friedrich Hölderlin (Three Fantasies after Friedrich Hölderlin)_ [Texts: F. Hölderlin] (1982), _Magyar Etüdök (Hungarian Studies)_ [Text: S. Weöres] (1983), _Haj, ifjuság! (Hey, Youth!)_ [Text: Hungarian folk sources] (1951), _Húsvét (Easter)_ [Hungarian folk sources] (1946), _Hortobágy_ [Texts: Hungarian folk sources] (1951), _Magos Kősziklának (From the high rocks)_ [Text: Hungarian folk sources] (1946) and Kállai kettős (Double-Dance from Kálló) [Text: Hungarian folk sources] (1952):










Orchestral etc. (_The Ligeti Project_ disc three) - Cello Concerto (1966), _Clocks and Clouds_ for twelve female voices and orchestra [vocal sounds based by the composer on the International Phonetic Alphabet] (1973), Violin Concerto (1992) and _Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedűvel (With Pipes, Drums, Fiddles)_ - song cycle for mezzo-soprano and four percussionists [Texts: S. Weöres] (2000):


----------



## Judith

"Romance of the Violin" CD, Joshua Bell. Something light and soothing!


----------



## Pugg

​
This will do for diner.
*Brahms - Piano Trios*

Piano Trios Nos. 1-3 (Complete)

_Beaux Arts Trio_


----------



## Kivimees

Now that peace and quiet have returned to the house, I am taking the opportunity to listen to Arvo Pärt conducted by the young Järvi, Kristjan:









The CD was given to me yesterday by Santa Claus, but it has my daughter's fingerprints on it.


----------



## Pugg

​
For dessert later.


----------



## Manxfeeder

ArtMusic said:


>


How strange; that cover just evoked a long-forgotten childhood fear of plastic bags. In school, they constantly drilled in us not to put plastic bags over our heads, because we would get suffocated, so I began to envision them as evil phantasms.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ockegehem, Missa Prolationum*

I usually don't like the Hillards' Renaissance recordings, but this one sounds great so far.


----------



## Richard8655

Capriccio SACD recording.


----------



## Richard8655




----------



## SixFootScowl

SOUND CLIPS


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## ArtMusic

Lovely singing and Harnoncourt did fine at conducting. Modern staging was an utter failure as it often is with early music done by a director who prefers modernism at all cost.


----------



## Casebearer

I started off the day with Mahlers Symphonie nr. 9 by the Symphonie-Orchester Des Bayerischen Rundfunks conducted by Kubelik.









I continued with Debussy's Preludes played by the French pianist Monique Haas.









Then I went on with Michel Béroff playing Debussy's Etudes.









Somehow I like Debussy's compositions for piano a lot more than his orchestral work that often passes me by without noticing what I've heard.


----------



## Casebearer

bioluminescentsquid said:


> Ah, you flatter me!
> I've been an organ fan for long (and it takes quite a lot of book-reading, trivia learning and whatnot), but I think the best resource I've seen is a youtube channel called "Orgel Van de Week," who posts videos with pictures, music and a description of some of the greatest organs in the world. While I know the most about Baroque or Rennaissance organs, the channel has a great variety of organs from different time periods and regions.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCn14Rf44SspaQ1m-Og5WTWQ
> 
> Meanwhile, it seems like you live in the Netherlands, so you probably have great historical organs all around you if you look for them! (certainly more than here, in Southern California!)


Thanks a lot! I'll be have a look at that channel.

I know we have many great organs in The Netherlands but somehow it's more difficult to appreciate what's in your vicinity, at least for me.


----------



## hpowders

A non-traditionalist's Christmas:

Both recent Met Productions from US PBS:

R. Strauss, Elektra

Puccini, Turandot

Both featuring Nina Stemme.

Also Brahms, Three Piano Trios, Trio Testore.









When will I play Handel's Messiah? Possibly in mid-August.


----------



## JACE

*Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3 "Eroica" / Hermann Scherchen, Vienna State Opera Orchestra (MCA Classics)*

To all who celebrate the holiday, "MERRY CHRISTMAS!"

And to everyone, "HAPPY NEW YEAR!"


----------



## Robert Gamble

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## starthrower

Piano concertos; Le Tombeau de Couperin


----------



## Robert Gamble

hpowders said:


> View attachment 91016
> 
> 
> Brahms Three Trios
> Shaham Trio
> 
> A wonderful hour and a half just spent.
> 
> A perfect marriage of magnificent music and terrific performances.


I've got this CD on the way....


----------



## Guest

I finished listening to this set today with the B-flat Sonatas. I think I'd prefer a chronological arrangement rather than by key signature, but his playing is compelling enough to compensate.


----------



## hpowders

Robert Gamble said:


> I've got this CD on the way....


Nice! I don't know if you like the Brahms Double Concerto, but it's included in the set too.

Enjoy it!


----------



## Robert Gamble

I don't know if I like the Double Concerto yet.  Newbie here...


----------



## Rhinotop

Langgaard: Music of the Spheres

Gennady Rozhdestvensky, conductor
Gitta-Maria Sjöberg, soprano
Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra and Choir

A work with a certain metaphysical aspect


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Robert Gamble

After another round of Sibelius's 5th and 7th, on to this:


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## George O

Francesco Bonporti (1672-1748)

Concertini & Serenaden, op 12
Inventionen, op 10, nr 5, 6, 7

the wonderful Susanne Lautenbacher, violin
Martin Ostertag, cello
Rudolf Ewerhart, harpsichord

3-LP box set on FSM (Münster, West Germany), from 1981

5 stars


----------



## hpowders

Robert Gamble said:


> I don't know if I like the Double Concerto yet.  Newbie here...


Okay. Glad you are here!!


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Corelli's Concertos.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## JohnD

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bach, French Suites*
> 
> View attachment 91011


A very welcome set from Mr. Perahia!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven:*
Moonlight "Op.27-2 in C sharp minor Piano Sonata No. 14"
Pathetique "Op.13 Piano Sonata No. 8 in C minor"


----------



## sbmonty

Bruckner String Quintet, WAB 112.


----------



## Casebearer

I continued my listening with harpsichord compositions by Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck, played by Anneke Uittenbosch. Sweelinck is a great composer!









And then some more harpsichord by English virginalists (Thomas Tomkins, John Bull, William Byrd and others) played by Gustav Leonhardt. It was recorded in Schloss Ahaus (Westfalen, Germany) some 15 miles from where I lived at that time.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt:*
Sonetti di Petrarca (3) for piano, S. 158
Totentanz, S126 for piano & orchestra
Ion Marin

*Tchaikovsky:*
Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor, Op. 23

Alexandre Rabinovitch-Barakovsky

Sergio Tiempo (piano)

Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana


----------



## Casebearer

Finally I listened to Beethoven's Triple Concerto opus 56 performed by Oistrach, Rostropowitsch, Richter and the Berliner Philharmoniker led by Von Karajan. Many big names but as Wikipedia states 'polite entertainment characterizes this concerto as a whole'. I'd rather say it bores you stiff. You as in me that is. I'll have to get rid of it as soon as possible.


----------



## Pugg

Robert Gamble said:


> I don't know if I like the Double Concerto yet.  Newbie here...


Keep listening, you are going to love it .


----------



## Pugg

starthrower said:


>


How did you got on with this work, starthrower?


----------



## Robert Gamble

Pugg said:


> Keep listening, you are going to love it .


I meant I haven't yet listened to it.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi: Bassoon Concertos
*

Gustavo Núñez (bassoon)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields


----------



## Pugg

*Vivaldi*: The Four Seasons
Felix Ayo, I Musici
Lets hope spring comes soon.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

​*Renata Tebald*i ; Christmas songs.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Barber:*
Antony & Cleopatra
world premiere

Leontyne Price (Cleopatra), Justino Díaz (Antony), Jess Thomas (Octavius Caesar), Ezio Flagello (Enobarbus), Rosalind Elias (Charmian)
Thomas Schippers.
Thank you Santa.......


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Sibelius.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ginastera*: Estancia - dance suite, Op. 8a
Variaciones concertantes Op. 23
Harp Concerto, Op. 25

Magdalena Barrera (harp)

Orquestra Ciudad de Granada, Josep Pons


----------



## Guest

Sweelinck CD 1 On a sunny monday, music from a composer who is seriously neglected and you wonder why ,is it the organ,the harpsichord?


----------



## hpowders

Casebearer said:


> Finally I listened to Beethoven's Triple Concerto opus 56 performed by Oistrach, Rostropowitsch, Richter and the Berliner Philharmoniker led by Von Karajan. Many big names but as Wikipedia states 'polite entertainment characterizes this concerto as a whole'. I'd rather say it bores you stiff. You as in me that is. I'll have to get rid of it as soon as possible.
> 
> View attachment 91042


Sorry you feel that way. For me Beethoven's Triple Concerto is one of his most charming, delightful, underrated pieces.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

hpowders said:


> Sorry you feel that way. For me Beethoven's Triple Concerto is one of his most charming, delightful, underrated pieces.


I agree completely.


----------



## starthrower

Pugg said:


> How did you got on with this work, starthrower?


It's the first piano version I've listened to. I'm not familiar with Bronfman's playing, but he sounds pretty straight forward, and he has a good piano sound. He certainly didn't blow me away. I'm sure there are more idiosyncratic, and soulful versions in existence.


----------



## Pugg

*Holst*: The Planets
Boult


----------



## Granate

*Hello again!*

Merry Christmas to you all and apologies for vanishing!
Final year at University took my life but I still had time to listen to Classical Music. I Marked offline the recordings and I will post most of them here quickly.

However, the Bruckner Challenge will move to an independent thread because each one is too big and too late to post here. I am currently listening to 40 recordings of No.4.


----------



## Guest

Sweelinck CD1


----------



## Granate

*Sergiu Celibidache listenings - P1*









*R. Strauss*
Eine Alpensinfonie, Op.64 (Salzburg Festival Live recording)
*Cond. Dimitri Mitropoulos, WPO, Orfeo (1957/2002 Remastered Edition)*









*Rossini* La gazza ladra - Overture
*R. Strauss* Tod un Verklärung, Op.24
*Brahms*
Symphony No.4 in E minor, Op.98
Hungarian Dance No.1 in D minor
*J&J Strauss* Pizzicato Polka
*Cond. Sergiu Celibidache, MPO, Altus (1986 Live recording in Tokyo / 2007 Issue Edition)*

_From these two live recordings, the Strauss are the finest pieces. Mitropoulos achieves a very balanced Alpine Symphony, which only flow is the lack of climax in the storm. I do not know if the Death and Transfiguration done by Celibidache was the vest I had heard, probably the second, counting the technical quality of the recording. For both works, I still prefer Herbert von Karajan takes for DG._









*Brahms* Symphony No.3 in E minor, Op.90
*Milhaud* Saudades do Brasil, Op.67b
*Respighi* Pini di Roma, P.141
*Cond. Sergiu Celibidache, ON ORTF, Altus (1974 Live recording in Paris / 2014 Issue Edition)*









*Roussel* Symphony No.3 in G minor, Op.42
*Brahms*
Symphony No.4 in E minor, Op.98
Hungarian Dance No.1 in D minor
*Cond. Sergiu Celibidache, ON ORTF, Altus (1974 Live recording in Paris / 2013 Issue Edition)*

_Intense performances of works I did not value before as much as here. Precisely Brahms Symphonies 3 & 4 and Respighi's Pini di Roma pass with merit in the ORTF live recordings. I think that in all of those Celibidache starts to shout. They became my new references._









*Mozart*
Requiem in D minor, KV626
*Arleen Auger, Gurli Plesner, Adalbert Kraus, Roger Soyer
Cond. Sergiu Celibidache, C&ON ORTF, Altus (1974 Live recording in Paris / 2013 Issue Edition)*

_The Chorus may be well recorded, and I am not saying nothing negative. The problem is to know where would this stand in a cloud of other requiems. I do not think this would be noticed._


----------



## Granate

*Various Artists*









*Glass*
Piano Etudes (arranged for harp)
Koyaanisqatsi
Lift Off
*Dressner, Arnalds, Frahm, Muhly, Ludwig-Leone & Mertens*
Arrangements for harp
*Sol. Lavinia Meijer, Sony Classical (2016)*

_Overall this is an interesting minimalistic album._









*Hovhaness*
Symphony No.6 'Celestial Gate', Op.173
Prelude and Quadruple Fugue for orchestra, Op.128
And the rest... (meh)
*Cond. Rudolf Werthen, IF, Telarc (1995)*

_Listening to this album, those compositions are the worthiest. Modern but tonal._


----------



## Granate

*La Traviata <3*

*Verdi*
_La Traviata_









Sol. Ileana Cotrubas, Stefania Malagù, Helena Jungwirth, Plácido Domingo, Sherril Milnes, Walter Gullino
*Cond. Carlos Kleiber, BSO&C, DG (1977/2016 HDTracks Remastered Edition)*









Live at La Scala 1955
Sol. Maria Callas, Silvana Zanolli, Luisa Mandelli, Giuseppe di Stefano, Ettore Bastianini, Giuseppe Zampieri
*Cond. Carlo Maria Giulini, COLSM, WC (1955/1990 "Remastered" Edition)*









Sol. Maria Callas, Ede Marietti Gandolfo, Ines Marietti, Francesco Albanese, Ugo Savarese, Mariano Caruso, 
*Cond. Gabriele Santini, CC, OST RAI, WC (1953/2014 HDTracks Remastered Edition)*

_I had not listened to Verdi's La Traviata before, and I now recognise I was mixing the famous Rigoletto tenor solo with this dramatic opera, almost composed entirely for the show-off of the Soprano as Violetta. Kleiber and Cotrubas first listening is a good one, with Cotrubas meeting the top standards of her role. Then I turned to the two great Callas recordings. The Scala 1955 performance and 1953's studio version. I would say that the dodgy live 1955 recording is artistically the best, but I would pick the studio version instead. My problem is not the orchestra mono sound. Because that gets better. What I cannot stand is the crowd cheering up after every aria and even with the orchestra playing. Surprisingly, my decision is not to pick any of the Callas recordings, but the Cotrubas clear and stereo one. The studio arrangements and remastering are perfect._


----------



## Granate

*Bamert's Symphonic Bach*

















*Bach*
Stokowski's Symphonic Variations Vol.I & Vol.II
*Cond. Matthias Bamert, BBC PO, Chandos (1993/2005)*

_Being a die-hard romantic fan makes me instantly attracted to these transcriptions, now on digital sound. I have not listened to the Naxos releases yet. It is eye-opening._


----------



## Granate

*Handel*
_Messiah, HWV 56_









Sol. Arleen Auger, Anne Sophie von Otter, Michael Chance, Howard Crook, John Tomlinson
*Cond. Trevor Pinnock, TEC&C, Archiv-DG (1988)*









Sol. Lynne Dawson, Catherine Denley, David James, Maldwyn Davies, Michael George
*Cond. Harry Christophers, T16, Hyperion (1987)*









Sol. Margaret Marshall, Catherine Robbin, Charles Brett, Anthony Rolfe-Johnson, Robert Hale, Saul Quirke
*Cond. John Eliot Gardiner, EBS, MC, Phillips (1983)*

_Of these three Messiah version, Pinnock's is the cleanest and best supported by soloists. The Sixteen version is quite close to it. However, Gardiner's recording fails in soloists and the minimalistic, anti-climatic "Hallelujah" that automaticly withdraws itself. I did not expect to admire this work so much, as I am new to the music of Handel, sung in English._


----------



## Granate

*Matthaus-Passion*

*J.S. Bach*
_Matthäus-Passion, BWV 244_









Sol. Nico van der Meel, Kristinn Sigmundsson, Maria Cristina Kiehr, Mona Julsrud, Claudia Schubert, Wilke te Brummelstroete, Ian Bostridge, Toby Spence, Peter Kooy, Harry van der Kamp
*Cond. Hans Brüggen, O18thC, Phillips (1998)*









Sol. Ian Bostridge, Franz-Josef Selig, Sibylla Rubens, Andreas Scholl, Werner Güra, Dietrich Henschel, Frits Vanhulle
*Cond. Philippe Herreweghe, CVGC&O, Harmonia Mundi (1999)*









Sol. Christoph Prégardien, Matthias Goerne, Christine Schäfer, Dorothea Röschmann, Bernarda Fink, Elisabeth von Magnus, Michael Schade, Markus Schäfer, Dietrich Henschel, Oliver Widmer
*Cond. Nikolaus Harnoncourt, CMW, WSK, ASC; WC (2001)*









Sol. Anthony Rolfe-Johnson, Andreas Schmidt, Barbara Bonney, Ann Monoyios, Anne Sophie von Otter, Michael Chance, Howard Crook, Olaf Bär, Cornelius Hauptmann, Ruth Holton, Gillian Ross
Monteverdi Choir & London Oratory Junior Choir
*Cond. John Eliot Gardiner, EBS, Archiv-DG (1989)*









Sol. Peter Pears, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Christa Ludwig, Nicolai Gedda, Walter Berry, John Carol Case, Walter Berry, Otakar Kraus, Heather Harper, Helen Watts, Geraint Evans, Wilfred Brown
Boys of the Hampstead Parish Church Choir
* Cond. Otto Klemperer, PO&C, WC (1961/2001 Remastered Edition)*

_It was a long time since I listened to this exhaustive work by Bach. I had to write a long project and then I turned on this work on the speakers with *Karajan*'s Operatic version. I actually liked it, but I wanted to know if there was any HIP recording that would be better. *Gardiner* was surprisingly the weakest contender, not even with the Monteverdi Choir. *Brüggen* did not make any mistake with the choice of soloists but the instruments sounded really harsh. My top three listenings were then *Klemperer*, with an ominous lenght but lovely and solemn choruses, *Herreweghe*'s account for Harmonia Mundi, excelling in almost the same as Klemperer but with Period instruments, and finaly my chosen recording is *Harnoncourt*'s for Teldec/WC, even if he may sound like he is cheating with modern instruments. I dot think Bach's music should be restrained and this is a magnificient result._


----------



## Granate

*Heinz Holliger and Robert King - Baroque P1*









*Handel*
An Ode for St. Cecilia's Day
Cecilia, volgi un sguardo
*Sol. Carolyn Sampson, James Gilchrist
Cond. Robert King, TKC&C, Hyperion (2004)*

_That is a wonderful and neat ode conducted by King, and my process of likig Handel is becoming successful. The "volgi" is ok though not my thing._









*J.S. Bach*
Oboe Concerto in F major, BWV 1053
Oboe Concerto in A major, BWV 1055
Oboe Concerto in D minor, BWV 1059
*Sol. Heinz Holliger
Cond. Iona Brown, ASMF, Phillips (1982)*

_Joyful and dynamic. Everything is suitable for these Bach compositions, Holliger being our star._









*Vivaldi*
Oboe Concertos
*Sol. Heinz Holliger
Cond. I Musici, Phillips (1982)*

_I know it is very extensive, but I would not think of listening again to these recordings or even these works. My problem with this kind of baroque is that movements happen too fast. Vivaldi is truly a magnificient composer, but the format kills me. How can I rate a piece of 2 minutes as good as a piece of six?_









*Telemann*
Oboe Concertos
*Sol. Heinz Holliger
Cond. Iona Brown, ASMF, Phillips (1981)*

_I wish I had liked these compositions more but they tended to get more boring. Vivaldi has better skills I think._


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn: Piano trios*
Disc2
Beaux Art Trio.


----------



## Granate

*Pinnock Baroque - P1*









*Haydn*
Stabat Mater, Hob.XXbis
*Sol. Simon Standage, Patricia Rozario, Catherine Robbin, Anthony Rolfe Johnson, Cornelius Hauptmann
Cond. Trevor Pinnock, TEC&C, Archiv-DG (1990)*

_Although it has been a long time since I listened to this recording, I still find it a very good work._









*Haydn*
Violin Concerto in C major, Hob.VIIa:1
Violin Concerto in G major, Hob.VIIa:4
Violin Concerto in A major, Hob.VIIa:3
*Salomon*
Romance for Violin and String Orchestra in D major
*Sol. Simon Standage
Cond. Trevor Pinnock, TEC, Archiv-DG (1989)*

_From my first listening, I couldn't think of the concertos as anything else than entertaining._









The Brandemburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1069
*Cond. Trevor Pinnock, TEC, Archiv-DG (1982)*









*J.S. Bach*
The Brandemburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
*Cond. Giovanni Antonini, Il Giardino Armonico, WC (1997)*

_I did not fall for any of the Brandenburg recordings. Mostly IGA felt rushed and irrelevant. Pinnock and The English Concert was better but only precise and harmonious. I still prefer that Karajan 60s romantic feat. The Orchestral Suites by Pinnock are good too._









*Vivaldi* Gloria in D major, for soloists, chorus and orchestra, RV589
*Scarlatti* Dixit Dominus, for soloists, chorus, strings and continuo
*Sol. Nancy Argenta, Ingrid Attrot, Catherine Denley, Ashley Stafford, Stephen Varcoe, Simon Standage
Cond. Trevor Pinnock, TEC&C, Archiv-DG (1988)*

_Vivaldi and chorus is not unforgettable but never bores and takes the joy to good levels. Dixit is not left behind either._


----------



## starthrower

Walton; Bruch viola/double concertos London Symphony/A. Previn, Neeme Jarvi


----------



## Granate

*Pinnock Baroque - P2*









*Charpentier* Noëls sur les instruments, H531, H534
*Molter* Concerto Pastorale in G major
*Vivaldi* Concerto for 2 trumpets in C major, RV537
*Sammartini* Concerto Grosso in G major, Op.5 - Pastorale
*Telemann* Concerto Polonois in G Major
*Handel* Concerto a due cori in B flat major, HWV 322
*Corelli* Concerto Grosso in G minor, Op.6 - No.8 "Christmas Concerto"
*Cond. Trevor Pinnock, TEC, Archiv-DG (1991)*

_The spirtit of pastorales engages pretty well with period winter and Christmas. My thumbs up._









*Vivaldi*
The Four Seasons, Op.8
Concerto for Violin and Oboe in B major
Concerto for two Violins in G major
*Sol. Simon Standage, David Reichenberg, Elizabeth Wilcock
Cond. Trevor Pinnock, TEC, Archiv-DG (1982)*

_That is a softened and soulful spring, but the other seasons are not as thriving as many of the recordings I heard before. The other concertos, yes, ok too._









*J.S. Bach*
Concertos for one haspichord, BWV 1052-1058
Concertos for two haspichords, BWV 1060-1062
Concertos for three and four haspichords, BWV 1063-1065
Triple concerto in A minor, BWV 1044
Concerto for Oboe, Violin, Strings and Basso Continuo in C minor, BWV 1060
Concerto for Oboe d'amore, Strings and Basso Continuo in A major, BWV 1055
Concerto for Violin, Strings and Continuo in A minor, BWV 1041
Concerto for Violin, Strings and Continuo in E major, BWV 1042
Concerto for two Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
*Sol. Trevor Pinnock, Kenneth Gilbert, Lars Ulrik Mortensen, Nicholas Kraemer, Lisa Beznosiuk, David Reichenberg, Simon Standage, Elizabeth Wilcock
Cond. Trevor Pinnock, TEC, Archiv-DG (1982-1984 / 2002 Issue Edition)*

_A good box to look in. My take is in favour of the "one" haspichord concertos, which are the best recordings of the works yet together with the Violin and two violin concertos. The concertos for two, three and four haspichords are still good but start to loose interest. Then teh CD containing the BWVs 1041-1043 were not alive enough._









*Mozart* Oboe concerto in C major, KV314
*C.P.E. Bach* Oboe concerto in E flat major, Helm 468
*Lebrun* Oboe concerto No.1 in D minor
*Sol. Paul Goodwin
Cond. Trevor Pinnock, TEC, Archiv-DG (1991)*

_Period instruments have a kind of charm with these composers._


----------



## Pugg

​*Rossini*: sonatas for string.
Disc 1
I Musici


----------



## Vasks

_Opus 10 - On a DGG record I've owned for probably 40 years_

View attachment 91047


----------



## Pugg

__​*Meyerbeer: Semiramide*

Marco Bellei (harpsichord), Deborah Riedel (Semiramide), Filippo Adami (Ircano), Fiona Janes (Scitalce), Wojtek Gierlach (Mirteo), Olga Peretyatko (Tamiri), Leonardo Silva (Sibari)

Württemberg Philharmonic Orchestra & Altensteig Rossini Choir, _Richard Bonynge_


----------



## Manxfeeder

starthrower said:


>


Oh, that's his violin! At first glance, I thought he was wearing an incredibly elaborate ear gauge.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ockegehem, Intemerata Dei Mater, Ave Maria, Missa Ecce Ancilla Domini*

I've always been attracted to Ockegehem's music for its sense of spirituality. I just read a doctoral dissertation linking Ockegehem to Ligeti, showing how their concepts of music are related. So apparently this music is at its core more modern than some may think.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, String Sextets*

My experience with Brahms' music is, it's hard to hear for the first time but easy to love with familiarity. I'm still in the beginning stages with the sextets, so I'm in the hard-to-hear phase. I hope to get more familiar with these pieces.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ligeti, Requiem*


----------



## gHeadphone

Debussy Nocturnes


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Daphnes et Chloe Suite No. 2; Franck, Symphony.*

Two compelling performances from one of the best of my acquisitions from this year.


----------



## Rhinotop

Beethoven: Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 (Quartetto Italiano)

Really is G R O S S E ! One of my favorite pieces by Beethoven


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I have more than a few recordings of Schubert's _Winterreise_. Just when I think I couldn't possibly want another, up pops a recording I just must have. Most recently... last year... it was the war-time recording by Peter Anders...










... Matthias Goerne's recording...










... and the marvelous Jonas Kaufmann recording...










Today, on Spotify, I stumbled upon the recording by the bass-bariton, Johan Reuter with the Copenhagen String Quartet... with the piano part transcribed for string quartet.










It is quite a delicious recording... and one that is different or unique enogh in comparison to what I already have, that I must have it. Unfortunately, the Danish recording is not currently available on the US Amazon site... or any other US site that I have scored so far. Nevertheless, I'll keep searching and may end up purchacing direct from the Danish lable.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Quartets Nos. 5 and 6*

The nice thing about having today off is, I get to play CDs I haven't had time to get around to. I bought this set a while ago but haven't gotten around to playing it much.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, A Musical Offering*

Well, this was a surprise. I bought this used, and the cover had Handel's Organ Concertos, and the CD starts out with a harpsichord playing Bach. I was expecting Handel, but I'll take Bach.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## starthrower




----------



## George O

Serge Prokofiev (1891-1953): Sonata for Flute and Piano, op 94

Paul Hindemith (1895-1962): Sonata for Flute and Piano

Francis Poulenc (1899-1963): Sonata for Flute and Piano

Jiri Valek, flute
Josef Hala, piano

on Supraphon (Czechoslovakia), from 1980
recorded 1978










Hala and Valek


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## JACE

*Beethoven: The String Quartets / Belcea Quartet (Alpha Classics)*
Disc 8:
- String Quartet No. 15, Op. 132
- String Quartet No. 16, Op. 135

EDIT:
After spending a bit of time with this music, I think it's safe to say that the Belcea Quartet recordings are my all-'round favorite set of LvB's String Quartets. If you'd like to give this set a listen, check out the third movement of Quartet No. 15. Phew! Mind blowing.


----------



## Casebearer

hpowders said:


> Sorry you feel that way. For me Beethoven's Triple Concerto is one of his most charming, delightful, underrated pieces.


No need to be sorry! There's a whole lot of music I love. It's just not to my taste, as is a lot of music from the first Vienna school. Maybe I'm deaf to the charm of it. Nevertheless I keep trying now and again. I like Beethovens last string quartets a lot though.


----------



## opus55

Arnold: Symphony No. 6
_London Symphony Orchestra
Richard Hickox_

Handel: Messiah
_Harper|Watts|Wakefield|Shirley-Quirk
London Symphony Chros
London Symphony Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis_


----------



## Casebearer

Listening to the first cd of the Messiaen Edition Vol. 1 (17 cd's) which contains Le Banquet céleste, Diptyque, Apparition de l'Église éternelle and L'Ascension. Played by Willem Tanke on the Adema/Schreurs organ of St. Bavo's Cathedral in Haarlem (Netherlands).


----------



## JACE

*Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 26 "Coronation"; Two Rondos for Piano & Orchestra / Perahia, English CO (Columbia Masterworks)*


----------



## Casebearer

The second cd of the Messiaen box has _La Nativité du Seigneur_ on it. Such a great composition. I like many parts but some like _Dieu parmi nous_ (God among us) are pure ecstasy and transcendence. I get exactly the same experience as when listening to _A Love Supreme_ and the later versions of _My favorite things_ by John Coltrane. These pieces must touch the same brain parts!


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Casebearer said:


> Listening to the first cd of the Messiaen Edition Vol. 1 (17 cd's) which contains Le Banquet céleste, Diptyque, Apparition de l'Église éternelle and L'Ascension. Played by Willem Tanke on the Adema/Schreurs organ of St. Bavo's Cathedral in Haarlem (Netherlands).
> 
> View attachment 91057


That organ (not to be confused with the romanti-neobaroque-ized but still very famous Muller organ in the Protestant Bravokerk) is a really nice one!


----------



## Casebearer

Zoltán Kodály's Duo for violin and violoncello opus 7 played by Gerard Poulet and Christoph Henkel on a Harmonic Records cd from 1987 (H/CD 8717).

It's a beautiful piece by Kodály. I never really payed much attention to it before because on the same cd is the magnificent Sonata for solo violin by Bartók. Some composers should not be paired on one cd.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*, J S: Goldberg Variations, BWV988

_Igor Levit _(piano)


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Beethoven: Symphony No.7 perf. by Reiner/Chicago Symphony
Beethoven: Symphony No.8 perf. by Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture perf. by Walter/Columbia Symphony
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No.5 perf. by Dorati/London Symphony---wonderfully natural sounding Mercury recording. Dorati interprets with feeling, but doesn't overdo it. Very fine.


----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> *Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 26 "Coronation"; Two Rondos for Piano & Orchestra / Perahia, English CO (Columbia Masterworks)*


Perahia is almost unbeatable in this, except by Anda of course.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

A rare recording of the playing of Walter Kraft, the organist of the Lubeck Marienkirche (Like Buxtehude) in the 60's. Certainly lethargic and sleepy in today's standards, but these old recordings still have a sort of quaint charm.

By the way, the organ used in this recording is the 16th century Scherer/Koster/Bunting organ in Molln (also home to Till Eulenspiegel), containing some pipes in the pedal dating back to the 1430's (so, among some of the oldest organ pipes in existence). It's in dreadful condition nowadays, and the parish is fundraising for a million-dollar restoration, which is expected to start next year.

In the 2nd movement of the Trio sonata, the flute stop in the the right hand sounds absolutely haunting and ethereal!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Weber*: Konzertstück in F minor, Op. 79 for piano & orchestra
Piano Concerto No. 1 in C major, J. 98, Op. 11
Piano Concerto No. 2 in E flat major, J. 155, Op. 32

Peter Rosel (piano)

Dresden Staatskapelle, Herbert Blomstedt


----------



## KenOC

Bach's complete organ works by Walter Kraft can be downloaded for $9.49 or is free for streaming by Amazon Prime members. My memory says that Kraft was regarded as a second-tier performer when Vox was issuing his performances as LPs.


----------



## S P Summers

hpowders said:


> View attachment 90977
> 
> 
> Khatia Buniatishvili, piano


I have never heard her play, but talk about stunning? She is insanely beautiful, google her and look at some of her photos- dream girl of the century between her Liszt and her looks. =)


----------



## jailhouse

these Handel Organ concertos are great. but the organ The English Concert is using on op 7 number 9 is noticeably out of tune on the solo passages, especially the Organum ad Libitum second movement. How you gunna record an out of tune organ...most people who would listen to this have really good ears...or maybe they're so HIP that they're like **** it?

edit: wow the organ is even worse in the 10th concerto. Why is this set so popular? The solo instrument is out of tune! :lol:


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

KenOC said:


> Bach's complete organ works by Walter Kraft can be downloaded for $9.49 or is free for streaming by Amazon Prime members. My memory says that Kraft was regarded as a second-tier performer when Vox was issuing his performances as LPs.


Well, he certainly wasn't one, although his prehistoric style of organ playing must have rapidly lost favor as newer HIP people took over (thankfully, in many ways).
And I must confess that I like him more than Walcha, whom I've never liked.

I think there are recordings floating out there of him playing on the Totentanzorgel in the Marienkirche - the original one, built in the late 15th century and enlarged by the Scherers in the 16th century and later Kröger in the 17th, played by Tunder, Buxtehude, Bruhns and of course, Bach, which was destroyed when the Allied forces firebombed the church. It seems like they are available on CD here http://www.luebeck.de/aktuelles/presse/pressedienstarchiv/view/2000/4/000327rk/
but the link hasn't been updated in ages! (The price listed is still in marks! :lol: )


----------



## JACE

*J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion / Koopman, Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra, et al (Erato)*
Disc 1


----------



## Casebearer

Don't know where to put this one. It's somewhere between the electronic music from the famous French IRCAM studios and Brian Eno. There's Gamelan, Gregorian, distorted speaking voice, Sirens and much more.

It's an ECM release from 2009 called Kurtágonals. Composed/performed by Lászlo Hortobágyi, György Kurtág jr. (son of) and Miklós Lengyelfi.


----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> *J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion / Koopman, Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra, et al (Erato)*
> Disc 1


Done with the Christmas oratorio already?


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler : Symphony no 2*
Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven: Cello Sonatas & Variations
*
Disc 2

Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Frank Braley (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach - Magnificat*

Bach, J S: Cantata BWV140 'Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme'
Chorale Prelude BWV650 'Kommst du nun, Jesu, vom Himmel herunter'
Ertöt uns durch dein' Gûte BWV22.v

Magnificat in D major, BWV243
Orchestral Suite No. 3 in D major, BWV1068: Air ('Air on a G String')
Motet BWV230 'Lobet den Herrn alle Heiden'

O Jesulein süß, BWV493
Chorale Prelude BWV729 'In dulci jubilo'

Mass in A major, BWV234
Sanctus in C major, BWV237
Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben': Jesu, bleibet meine Freude
Cantata BWV12 'Weinen, Klagen, sorgen, Zagen'
Motet BWV226 'Der Geist hilft unser Schwachheit auf'
Liebster Jesu, wir sind hier, BWV373
Prelude & Fugue in G major, BWV541
Nun danket alle Gott, BWV386

Susan Gritton, Lisa Milne (soprano), Michael Chance (countertenor), Ian Bostridge (tenor), Micheal George (bass)

Choir of King's College, Cambridge, Academy of Ancient Music, Stephen Cleobury


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.4*

Spare listenings of my last five recordings. Do you guess which is my pick out of these cds?









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.4 in E flat major (1881 Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Bruno Walter, CoSO, Sony (1960)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.4 in E flat major (1881 Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Daniel Barenboim, CSO, DG (1972)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.4 in E flat major (1886 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Wolfgang Sawallisch, PhlO, WC (1993)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.4 in E flat major (1886 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Lovro von Matačić, WSO, Fachmann KM (1974 Live recording / 2000 Issue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.4 in E flat major (1881 Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. István Kertész, LSO, BBC Legends (1964 Live recording / 2009 Remastered Edition)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Final instalment of Ligeti - discs four and five of _The Ligeti Project_.

_Hamburg Concerto_ for horn and chamber orchestra with four obligato natural horns (1998-99 - rev. 2003), Double Concerto for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972), _Ramifications_ for twelve solo strings (1968-69), [IRequiem[/I] for soprano, mezzo-soprano, mixed chorus and orchestra [Text: Roman Catholic liturgy] (1963-65), _Aventures/Nouvelles Aventures_ for three solo voices and ensemble (1962-65), _Artikulation_ for tape (1958), Eight Pieces from _Musica ricercata_ [arr. for accordion/bayan by M. Bonnay] (orig. 1950-53), Sonata for solo cello (1948-1953), _The Big Turtle Fanfare from the South China Sea_ for solo trumpet (1949), _Baladă şi joc (Ballad and Dance_ after Romanian Folksongs for two violins [version for orchestra] (1950) and _Régi Magyar társas táncok (Old Hungarian Ballroom Dances)_ for flute, clarinet and strings (1949):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann:	*

Violin Sonata No. 1 in A minor, Op. 105
Violin Sonata No. 2 in D minor, Op. 121
Violin Sonata No. 3 in A minor, WoO 27

Isabelle Faust (violin), Silke Avenhaus (piano)


----------



## Guest

Beethoven 30 - 31 - 32


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert:* String Quintet in C major, D956
*Beethoven*: Grosse Fuge in B flat major, Op. 133

_Hagen Quartett / with Heinrich Schiff (cello)_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy*:Suite Bergamasque
Images oubliées (3) for piano
Estampes (3) 
_Zoltán Kocsis _(piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel*: Gaspard de la nuit (1982) & Valses nobles et sentimentales.


----------



## gHeadphone

Beethoven 9th from the Living Stereo vol 2 box set, so alive!

Fritz Reiner and the CSO


----------



## realdealblues

*George Frideric Handel*

_Messiah, HWV 56_
*[Rec. 1966]*









Colin Davis/London Symphony Orchestra And Chorus
_Soloists:_ Heather Harper, Helen Watts, John Wakefield, John Shirley-Quirk


----------



## Vasks

_I checked out a newly acquired disc... the finale of the symphony is really exhilarating._


----------



## Heliogabo

This morning listening:










one of my favorites Gould's albums.










Loriod's rendition of this intriguing work.


----------



## Guest

Ligeti CD 5


----------



## Andolink

*Franz Schubert*: _Piano Sonata in G, D. 894_


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi:Aida
*
Leontyne Price (Aida), Carlo Bergonzi (Radames), Grace Bumbry (Amneris), Robert Merrill (Amonasro)
Thomas Schippers conducting.


----------



## deprofundis

Greating lady and gentelmen, today im lisening to the smart , colorful world of renaissance obscur top guns on cpo label
whit(dramatic drum rolls) Jacques Arcadelt, one of the finest exponent oof the franco-flemish when i heard this and Heinrich Fink 
i was like hmm jeez same aura of geneous has Ockeghem how wonderful.Praising these two released very mutch , would like to thank the distinguished Meinolf Bruser for this ''coup de maitre'' sir you proven worthy of speaking the musician language perfectly and hmm ya thee Josquin Capella has sutch pretty voice hey, have nice holliday folks !


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2000.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2005 - '11.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

After many years, I think I'm finally coming around again to Beethoven, only with a deeper sense of appreciation than I've ever had before.


----------



## JACE

It's been a *J.S. Bach* day at my house:










*The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1 / Friedrich Gulda (Decca)*
Disc 1










*Orchestral Suites 1-4 / Neville Marriner, ASMF (Decca)*










*Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 5 & 6 / Hermann Scherchen, Soloists of the Vienna State Opera Orchestra (MCA Classics)*


----------



## Sonata




----------



## Sonata

ArtMusic said:


>


Wonderful recording. I own the audio, but haven't watched this.


----------



## Guest

Dietrich Fischer Dieskau CD 4 Haydn - Schönberg - Berg










Abschied - Schönberg beautiful song

Wo der Goldregen steht - Abschied - Grenzen der Menschheid Alban Berg :angel:


----------



## starthrower

Bruckner No. 8 

Dresden/Jochum and Skrowaczewski/Saarbrucken


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, Concerti Grossi, Op. 6*


----------



## starthrower

I don't know why I'm listening to so much Bruckner today? I really only like the delicate sections. And his symphonies constantly vacillate from the muscular brass to the more feminine passages based on repeating motifs, but no strong or extended melodic lines that I can hear.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Granate

Sonata said:


>


That is also on my want list! Did you like the box overall, any of the pieces? Anything that make those versions different from others, worth the time, total trash?



starthrower said:


> I don't know why I'm listening to so much Bruckner today? I really only like the delicate sections. And his symphonies constantly vacillate from the muscular brass to the more feminine passages based on repeating motifs, but no strong or extended melodic lines that I can hear.


I agree to a certain point with you. Only having the experience of Karajan's Bruckner Cycle and my Bruckner Challenge up to No.4, I think Bruckner was the master composer of Adagios/Andantes. My personal favourite is the No.5 Adagio seconded by the No.9. For Scherzos and Marches then, Mahler is three levels above. If Bruckner shares anything with Beethoven, it would be his talent for grand, expansive openings.


----------



## Guest

I listened to this today--one of my favorite contemporary violin concertos. I heard her play it in San Francisco--a little less intense performance than on the CD--Gergiev really drives the LSO!


----------



## bharbeke

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 (Alfred Brendel, Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields)
Mozart: Symphony No. 39 (Marriner, ASMF)

Both of these are excellent performances.

Holst: The Planets (Simon Rattle, Berlin Philharmonic)

I love how clearly the instruments and their sound can be heard in this recording. The Mars, Jupiter, and Uranus movements were the best.


----------



## starthrower

Just got this oddball edition from disc rarities vendor. The post office destroyed the fatboy jewel case, so I'll have find another one. Includes Psyche, Le Chausseur Maudit, and other works.


----------



## starthrower

Granate said:


> I agree to a certain point with you. Only having the experience of Karajan's Bruckner Cycle and my Bruckner Challenge up to No.4, I think Bruckner was the master composer of Adagios/Andantes. My personal favourite is the No.5 Adagio seconded by the No.9. For Scherzos and Marches then, Mahler is three levels above. If Bruckner shares anything with Beethoven, it would be his talent for grand, expansive openings.


There is an obvious Beethoven influence intertwined throughout Bruckner's symphonic passages. But ultimately I find his works rather frustrating and unsatisfying. Some beautiful passages and adagios, and a lot of boisterous brass. And too much repetition.


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.4 - II*

Groundhog Day I am going to kill myself just kidding only 25 more versions.









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.4 in E flat major (1886 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Nikolaus Harnoncourt, RCO, WC (1997)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.4 in E flat major (1888 Version, Ed. Loewe)
*Cond. Lovro von Matačić, PO, Testament (1954/1994 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.4 in E flat major (1881 Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Karl Richter, RSOB, Altus (1977/2003 Issue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.4 in E flat major (1886 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Rudolf Kempe, MPO, Acanta (1976)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.4 in E flat major (1886 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Giuseppe Sinopoli, SKD, DG (1987)*


----------



## premont

bioluminescentsquid said:


> [A rare recording of the playing of Walter Kraft, the organist of the Lubeck Marienkirche (Like Buxtehude) in the 60's. *Certainly lethargic and sleepy in today's standards*, but these old recordings still have a sort of quaint charm.


When listening to Walter Kraft, what I often do, I wonder if our standard of to day has become too hectic.

And BTW I have heard him live several times, and there was nothing lethargic about his playing.


----------



## premont

KenOC said:


> Bach's complete organ works by Walter Kraft can be downloaded for $9.49 or is free for streaming by Amazon Prime members. My memory says *that Kraft was regarded as a second-tier performer *when Vox was issuing his performances as LPs.


That is right, but as to me I consider him heavily underrated. And who were the first tier perfomers?


----------



## KenOC

premont said:


> That is right, but as to me I consider him heavily underrated. And who were the first tier perfomers?


In those days, probably E. Power Biggs on Columbia and Helmut Walcha on DGG would have been considered "first-tier." A musician often inherited his or her prestige from that of the label they recorded on (although only a big label could afford the best). Vox was considered an inferior label, and thus, well, poor Walter Kraft...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Nielsen, Symphony No. 3, Maskarade Overture, Aladdin Suite*


----------



## Rhinotop

Manxfeeder said:


> *Nielsen, Symphony No. 3, Maskarade Overture, Aladdin Suite*
> 
> View attachment 91074


Great selection of Nielsen's works. Aladdin Suite and Maskarade overture are very funny and swinging.


----------



## Nycosim

Lukas Vondracek - Rach 3

Alike Ashkenazy's version, but better!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart's Symphonies Nos.40 & 41 'Jupiter' performed by Trevor Pinnock & the English Concert.

I usually reach for Furtwängler (in the No.40) or either Klemperer or Beecham (in both). For a change I have opted for Trevor Pinnock & the HIP English Concert this evening. Both works receive excellent performances indeed. Super.


----------



## JACE

*Brahms: String Quartet, Op. 67; Piano Quintet, Op. 34 / New Budapest Quartet, Piers Lane (Hyperion)*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Arvo Pärt
Tabula Rasa, concerto for 2 violins*, prepared piano & string orchestra 
*Collage über B-A-C-H*, for strings, oboe, harpsichord & piano
*Symphony no. 3*
Lesley Hatfield, Rebecca Hirsch; Ulster Orchestra, Takuo Yuasa


----------



## Marinera

What a wonderfull, wonderfull album. The singing is out of this world heavenly.

Renee Fleming -Schubert lieder, Christoph Eschenbach - piano

A great choice if you want to melt into a happy puddle for an hour.


----------



## jailhouse

Schoenberg violin concerto + sibelius violin concerto (salonen w Hillary Hahn as soloist)


----------



## opus55

Arnold: Symphony No. 8, Op.124
_BBC Philharmonic
Richard Hickox_










Recorded on 30 January 2001 / Studio 7, New Broadcasting House, Manchester


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

gHeadphone said:


> Beethoven 9th from the Living Stereo vol 2 box set, so alive!
> 
> Fritz Reiner and the CSO
> 
> View attachment 91068


My favorite Beethoven Ninth.


----------



## jailhouse

js bach - brandenburg concertos / orchestral suites (Suzuki/BCJ)

how this stuff is meant to be heard.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Other favorite goldbergs?


----------



## Guest

Finished listening to these today.


----------



## Pugg

[

*Guilini/Arnold*: Guitar Concertos
Julian Bream, Melos Ensemble


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

So moving, so gentle!


----------



## Pugg

Marinera said:


> What a wonderfull, wonderfull album. The singing is out of this world heavenly.
> 
> Renee Fleming -Schubert lieder, Christoph Eschenbach - piano
> 
> A great choice if you want to melt into a happy puddle for an hour.


----------



## Pugg

bioluminescentsquid said:


> Other favorite goldbergs?


Gould for starters , Igor Levit did them recently, on Sony, wonderful.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Richard Strauss:*

Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche, Don Juan, Ein Heldenleben.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Absolutely stunning disc!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert: Impromptus.*
Murray Perahia


----------



## ldiat




----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Pugg said:


> Gould for starters , Igor Levit did them recently, on Sony, wonderful.


I'll say this one, Hantai's 2nd version, Rannou (Ornamental and lyrical - very French indeed), Dubreuil, and of course Gould (I like both versions).


----------



## Pugg

​
*Molique:*

String Quartet in B flat major, Op. 42
String Quartet in A major, Op. 44

Mannheimer String Quartet


----------



## Pugg

*Vivaldi*: Gloria in D major, RV589
Magnificat, RV611
ed. Malipiero

_Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani_ (mezzos)

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Pugg

*Strauss, J, II: Die Fledermaus*

Hilde Güden (Rosalinde), Eberhard Wächter (Eisenstein), Giuseppe Zampieri (Alfred), Rita Streich (Adele), Gerhard Stolze (Orlofsky), Peter Klein (Blind), Walter Berry (Falke), Erich Kunz (Frank), Josef Meinrad (Frosch), Elfriede Ott (Ida)

Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Recorded: Sofiensaal, Vienna, June 1960.



> "The most luxuriantly Viennese of all Fledermaus, with Karajan and the Philharmonic at their most effervescent and a delectable Staatsoper cast, plus a gala of 1950s Decca stars including Björling, Nilsson and Sutherland." BBC Music Magazine, May 2007 *****


----------



## Judith

Schumann Cello Concerto in A Minor
Steven Isserlis
Deutche Kammerphilharmonie
Conducted by Christoph Eschenbach

Not familiar with Schumann so exploring his works more and what better way than the rich sound of the Cello!!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Edmund Rubbra's Second Symphony performed wonderfully by Vernon Handley & the (then New) Philharmonia.


----------



## Pugg

*Spohr:*

Symphony No 4 in F major 'Die Weihe der Töne', Op 86
Symphony No 5 in C minor, Op 102

NDR Philharmonic Hannover, Howard Griffiths.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven* Emperor concerto + Choral Fantasy (Cleveland)


----------



## sbmonty

Lemminkäinen Suite.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mussorgsky*: Pictures at an Exhibition
orch. Ravel
A Night on the Bare Mountain

*Tchaikovsky*: Waltz from Swan Lake

Wiener Philharmoniker, Gustavo Dudamel


----------



## Vasks

_Over the many years of owning this LP I've grown to like the piece more (it'll never be my favorite Hindemith but it's better than my initial reaction)_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Honegger, Symphonies Nos. 2 and 3. *


----------



## Guest

Jehan Alain CD1 Killed in the early days of the war.

I just started listening but so far I like it very much.I can not say anything about the performance but I purchase the set with Marie Claire Alain anyway.
The recording is very good.
Heliogabo,I think you like it very much.:tiphat:


----------



## Sonata

Granate said:


> That is also on my want list! Did you like the box overall, any of the pieces? Anything that make those versions different from others, worth the time, total trash?


Definitely not trash. I am not the best person to ask opinions on different interpretations of conductors. I don't know if I have listened to enough interpretations to really tell the style variances. I'm listening on a free trial of Amazon unlimited. I like it, but I don't know that I'd spend money to own it. Hearing it once may be enough.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt:* 
Liebestraum No. 3
Gnomenreigen
Etudes de concert: Un sospiro
Funérailles
La campanella
Waldesrauschen
Grand Galop chromatique
Rhapsodie espagnole
Wagner-Liszt: Tannhäuser


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Warming up to play some Ruders on my guitar


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Faure, Pelleas et Melisande, Dolly Suite*


----------



## realdealblues

*Johannes Brahms*

_Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-flat Major, Op. 83_
*[Rec. 1961]*









Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra
*Pianist:* Van Cliburn

Like a lot of Van Cliburn to me it's an ok performance. There's nothing that particularly stands out, nothing great per say, just a decent performance that doesn't really require additional listening as there are far better renditions out there.

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

_Piano Concerto No. 25 in C major, K. 503_
*[Rec. 1958]*
_Don Giovanni: Overture, K. 527_
*[Rec. 1959]*









Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra
*Pianist:* Andre Tchaikowsky

It's interesting that Clara Haskil was originally slated for a this recording (along with a concert a few days before) but was indisposed and Tchaikowsky was brought in not knowing the work. From what I've read he and Reiner did not get along very well although I don't feel much tension in the recording. The recording is pleasant enough although I don't care much for his improvised cadenza. Not one that goes into the great recordings category or requires additional listens but it was interesting to hear as Tchaikowsky didn't make many recordings.


----------



## Vasks

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 91083
> 
> Warming up to play some Ruders on my guitar


Remember: Keep the guitar away from the lava


----------



## bharbeke

Rachmaninoff: Symphony No. 2 (Andrew Litton, Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra)

This version is just okay. The beginning of the third movement is the most notable part of Litton's take.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini: Madama Butterfly*

Leontyne Price (Cio Cio San), Richard Tucker (Pinkerton), Philip Maero (Sharpless), Rosalind Elias (Suzuki), Anna di Stasio (Kate Pinkerton), Piero de Palma (Goro), Robert Kerns (Il principe Yamadori), Virgilio Carbonari (Lo zio Bonzo), Arturo La Porta (Il commissario imperiale), Leo Pudis (Yakusidè), Mario Rinaudo (L'ufficiale de Registro), Fernanda Cadoni (La madre di Cio Cio San), Gianna Lollini (La zia), Silvia Bertona (Le cugina)

RCA Italiana Opera Orchestra & Chorus, Erich Leinsdorf.


----------



## Andolink

Two very different string quartets this morning--

*Franz Schubert*: _String Quartet in D minor, D. 810 "Der Tod und das Mädchen"_
Quatuor Terpsycordes










*Geoffrey Poole*: _String Quartet No. 3_
The Lindsay Quartet


----------



## Guest

Shostakovich 11 - 12 - 13


----------



## Guest

bioluminescentsquid said:


> Other favorite goldbergs?


Yes,this one.


----------



## starthrower

Piano Quintets 1 & 2


----------



## JACE

*Ultimate Beethoven: The Essential Masterpieces (Decca)*
*CD 5: Piano Sonatas performed by Claudio Arrau*
- No. 8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique"
- No. 23 in F minor, Op. 57 "Appassionata"
- No. 14 in C sharp minor, Op. 27/2 "Moonlight"

Just now digging into this new-to-me budget LvB set. I've never heard Arrau perform Beethoven's piano sonatas before, so this is a treat. He definitely breathes new life into these warhorses. The music is just as thoughtful and full-of-feeling as you'd expect from a pianist like Arrau.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1986/7.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: French Suites (Gould); Schoenberg: String Quartets (Lasalle); Tartini: Violin Concertos (Ughi/Scimone)


----------



## Robert Gamble

Listened to his 2nd symphony yesterday. Now his 3rd...


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

A collection of obscure, but beautiful 17th century sonatas.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1991, 1994.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith's chamber music - part one tonight which covers the composer's initial Late Romantic/Expressionist periods.

String Quartet no.1 in C op.2 (1914-15), String Quartet no.2 in F-minor op.10 (1918) and String Quartet no.3 in C op.16 (1920):










Violin Sonata no.1 in E-flat op.11 no.1 (1918), Violin Sonata no.2 in D op.11 no.2 (1918) and Viola Sonata no.1 in F op.11 no.4 (1919):










_(3) Pieces_ for cello and piano op.8 (1917) and Cello Sonata no.1 op.11 no.3 (1919-21):










Sonata for Solo Violin no.1 in G-minor op.11 no.6 (1917-18):










Sonata for Solo Viola no.1 op.11 no.5 (1919):


----------



## Robert Gamble

And now... Some Stenhammar.


----------



## Guest

Sweelinck CD 2


----------



## Barbebleu

Traverso said:


> Shostakovich 11 - 12 - 13


One of my favourite boxes. Super stuff.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ockeghem, Missa Ecce Ancilla Domini*

The Clerks' Group is spot-on in this one; every line is balanced, and the acoustic is not overly resonant, so the lines are clear.


----------



## Guest

He plays with remarkable sensitivity for one so young. Very good sound, although I wouldn't mind a closer "seat."


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Handel.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Sibelius
Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39 
Symphony No. 4 in A minor, Op. 63*
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Paavo Berglund
[EMI, 1974, remastered for Warner Classical, 2013]

Both superb interpretations, but the big surprise is the remastered sound, which is excellent.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Just finished listening to *Mahler* - Das Lied von der Erde, performed by Klaus Florian Vogt (tenor), Christian Gerhaher (baritone), and the Orchestra of Montreal, conducted by Kent Nagano, on YouTube.

And the thanks go to... JosefinaHW, for introducing me to this pretty fine baritone! :tiphat:


----------



## George O

Mily Balakirev (1837-1910)

Sonata for Piano in B flat minor (1905)
Berceuse
2nd Nocturne
Valse di Bravura

Natalie Ryshna, piano

on The Society for Forgotten Music (Los Angeles), from 1960


----------



## hpowders

SiegendesLicht said:


> Just finished listening to *Mahler* - Das Lied von der Erde, performed by Klaus Florian Vogt (tenor), Christian Gerhaher (baritone), and the Orchestra of Montreal, conducted by Kent Nagano, on YouTube.
> 
> And the thanks go to... JosefinaHW, for introducing me to this pretty fine baritone! :tiphat:


If I'm not mistaken didn't you once write that you also liked the James King Fischer/Dieskau, Bernstein, VPO performance?
It's my favorite. I love the two male voices in this work.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

hpowders said:


> If I'm not mistaken didn't you once write that you also liked the James King Fischer/Dieskau, Bernstein, VPO performance?
> It's my favorite. I love the two male voices in this work.


Yes, I really enjoyed that one too! As well as the set-up with a male and female voice.


----------



## JACE

More from this set:










*Ultimate Beethoven: The Essential Masterpieces (Decca)*
CD 4: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 61 / Szeryng, Haitink, RCOA

Also this:










*Beethoven: The 10 Sonatas for Violin & Piano / Pamela Frank & Claude Frank (MusicMasters)*
Disc 1: 
- Sonata for violin & piano No. 9 in A major ("Kreutzer"), Op. 47
- Sonata for violin & piano No. 1 in D major, Op. 12/1


----------



## hpowders

SiegendesLicht said:


> Yes, I really enjoyed that one too! As well as the set-up with a male and female voice.


I never forget a Das Lied performance/poster! :lol:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

hpowders said:


> I never forget a Das Lied performance/poster! :lol:


It is a most wonderful work with quite a few wonderful performances in existence. What is also on my wishlist is a performance with Fischer-Dieskau and Fritz Wunderlich.


----------



## hpowders

SiegendesLicht said:


> It is a most wonderful work with quite a few wonderful performances in existence. What is also on my wishlist is a performance with Fischer-Dieskau and Fritz Wunderlich.


That should be terrific. King tends to get a bit dry when he strains.

I heard King in a horrible Met Broadcast of R Strauss' Ariadne auf Naxos, one of my favorite operas of all time, and he was off pitch the whole way in the heroic tenor part. Sad to hear at the end of his career.


----------



## JACE

Prompted by another thread:










Shostakovich: Symphony No. 13 / Rozhdestvensky, USSR Ministry of Culture SO (Melodiya/BMG)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Boyce, Symphonies Nos. 1 through 8*

Neville Marriner gives spirited performances of these pieces.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: Symphony No.1, Octet in E flat, 
Overtures "A Midsummer Night's Dream" & "The Hebrides", Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt
(London Symphony Orchestra) Claudio Abbado.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Frobergers Reisen, or "Froberger's travels" 
Very apt, as the disc is mainly Froberger, but with some works by colleagues (e.g. Couperin, Kerll, Frescobaldi etc.) sprinkled in. It also doesn't hurt that each of the two volumes of this disc is played on a marvelous historical instrument: the first is played on a 17th century French harpsichord by Laberche (who copied Ruckers), and the second on a remarkably well-preserved organ by Wockherl built in 1642.

I'll admit that I really like this type of approach - collecting not only a single composer's works, but also those of the colleagues who influenced, or were influenced by him. I think Il Giardino Armonico's Hadyn 2032 (which I admire a lot) also does something similar by including a work by another related composer on every single volume.
I dream of a complete Bach works set that also takes this approach (so, it includes not only his works but also those of Buxtehude, Pachelbel, JL Bach, Krebs, Stolzel etc.) - but then, the complete Bach already takes up around 180 discs!


----------



## Pugg

SiegendesLicht said:


> Just finished listening to *Mahler* - Das Lied von der Erde, performed by Klaus Florian Vogt (tenor), Christian Gerhaher (baritone), and the Orchestra of Montreal, conducted by Kent Nagano, on YouTube.
> 
> And the thanks go to... JosefinaHW, for introducing me to this pretty fine baritone! :tiphat:


It's a very good one, but...I always return to the Klemperer one.
Ludwich/ Wunderlich.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*; piano works
Disc 2
Perer Rösel


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to this awesome playlist of 19th Century Concertos. 



Beethoven - Violin Concerto
Brahms - PC 1


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler; Symphony no 9*

Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Guest

No. 5.


----------



## Pugg

​For those who lost loved ones and all the unnecessary people who got killed in atrocious attacks. 
*Mozart; Requiem.*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti - Anna Bolena*

Elena Souliotis, Marilyn Horne, John Alexander, Nicolai Giaurov, et al

Wiener Operaorchester/ Silvio Varviso


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Schubert - Symphony 9.


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.4 - III*

I started to find gems in these versions. Gielen and Klemperer are ones to listen closely.









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.4 in E flat major (1886 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Karl Böhm, WPO, Decca (1973/2010 Issue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.4 in E flat major (1886 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Otto Klemperer, P0, WC (1963/2012 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.4 in E flat major (1886 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Rafael Kubelík, SOdBR, Sony (1979/2011 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.4 in E flat major (1881 Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Takashi Asahina, OPO, Jean Jean (1976/2000 Issue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.4 in E flat major (1874 First Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Michael Gielen, SWR SO BBuF, SWR (1994)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Concert arias*

_Teresa Berganza._


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Sibelius
Symphony No. 2 in D, Op. 43
Symphony No. 3 in C, Op. 52*
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Paavo Berglund

I have known the C major symphony intimately since childhood, and this is the recording, now remastered, that I knew on LP in the 70's - it's magisterial. The second is brought off superbly as well.










*
Brahms
Piano trio No. 1 in B, Op. 8
Piano trio No. 2 in C, Op. 87*
Trio Wanderer [HM, 2006]


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Haydn: Piano Trios HV.34 and HV.35 perf. by Beaux Arts Trio
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances Nos.1 thru 5, op.46 perf. by Talich/Czech Philharmonic
Prokofiev: Symphony No.5 perf. by Mravinsky/Leningrad Philharmonic


----------



## SiegendesLicht

A collection of Nordic lieder (Grieg, Sibelius etc), performed by Barbara Bonney and Antonio Pappano.















The CD is titled "Diamonds in the Snow", and it is quite a fitting name. I have wanted for a long time now to start learning another Germanic language in addition to German - either Swedish or Norwegian, or Dutch. Listening to this music has strengthened my resolve to finally get down to it in the coming year.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Grieg*: Piano Concerto And Favorite Encores
Arthur Rubinstein, Alfred Wallenstein and Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*: Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello)

The Prague Philharmonia, Jirí Belohlávek

Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor, Op. 90 (B166) 'Dumky'

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Isabelle Faust (violin) & Alexander Melnikov (piano)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Nice! New recording and for me new musicians  How could I have missed out on them??


----------



## Guest

CD 1


----------



## Richard8655

Pugg said:


> ​For those who lost loved ones and all the unnecessary people who got killed in atrocious attacks.
> *Mozart; Requiem.*


Excellent choice! Best Mozart Requiem in my opinion. Nice dedication words.


----------



## Jos

adult image upload

Wonderfully lyrical parts alternating the funny and quirky ones. I don't listen to Bartok much, but always enjoy it when I do.

EMI angel 1985
Remastered from original recording from 1974
German pressing, West German to be precise


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Ballades (4), Op. 10
*Chopin*:Ballades Nos. 1-4

_Cédric Tiberghien_ (piano)


----------



## opus55

Sibelius: Violin Concerto
_Lisa Batiashvili
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Sakari Osamo_










Enjoying a great classical morning.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, Suites*


----------



## Andolink

*Philipp Heinrich Erlebach*: _Overture No. 4 in D minor_
Capricornus Consort Basel/Peter Barczi










*Benjamin Frankel*: _Bagatelles for Eleven Instruments, Op. 35_
Queensland Symphony Chamber Players










*Roger Smalley*: _Symphony_ (1981)
Sydney Symphony Orchestra/Patrick Thomas


----------



## starthrower

Depending on your tastes, this mellow churchy organ music will bring peace to your soul, or have you fidgeting like a five year old during an overly long sermon.


----------



## Guest

Messiaen Les Corps Glorieux (1939)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J S:*

Cantata BWV58 'Ach Gott, wie manches Herzeleid'
Cantata BWV32 'Liebster Jesu, mein Verlangen'
Oboe d'amore Concerto in A major, BWV1055
Cantata BWV57 'Selig ist der Mann'

Hana Blazikova, Dominik Wörner

Kirchheimer BachConsort, Alfredo Bernardini


----------



## Robert Gamble

Feeling a bit Russian today...


----------



## bharbeke

Puccini: Turandot (Karajan, Vienna Philharmonic)

The "Nessun Dorma" sounded good but nowhere near Pavarotti's. This opera did not do much for me, but I will praise "Liu! Liu! Sorgi! Sorgi!" as a standout moment of Karajan's version.


----------



## Jos

imagehosting

Got into a serious Bartok episode after that 2nd violin concerto.
From the two on this disk I like the 3rd piano concerto best. Maybe because of earliest exposure, I have another rendition of it since teenage years; nice, but no Ashkenazy.
Who knows, I might even "crack" those darn stringquartets this evening ! 

Decca London. 1980
Dutch pressing


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Schumann
Leiderkreis, Op. 24
Dichterliebe, Op. 48*
+ 7 miscellaneous lieder
Ian Bostridge, Julius Drake [EMI, 1998]










*
Schumann
6 lieder aus 'Myrthen', Op. 25
Gedichte der Konigin Maria Stuart, Op. 135
Lieder nach Gedichten von Friedrich Ruckert
Liederkreis, Op. 39*
Bernarda Fink, Anthony Spiri [HM, 2009]










Surely amongst the finest art songs (of the 19th century) ever to be written?


----------



## opus55

Ernst Wilhelm Wolf: String Quartets
_Pleyel Quartett Koln_










If someone told me these were Haydn's I wouldn't know any better. Good quartets that represent the period.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1982, 1996, 1978 - '80.


----------



## bharbeke

Tchaikovsky: The Sleeping Beauty (Mikhail Pletnev, Russian National Orchestra)

This ballet is wonderful, and it is no wonder that Disney decided to mine it for the score to their own version (also a delight in its medium, by the way). Pletnev's group was on fire when they recorded this. Even reducing the highlights to the most exceptional, there are enough pieces to fill a highlights album comfortably.

1. Marche (Entrance of King and Court)
4. Final (La Fee des lilas sort)
6. Valse (basis for "Once Upon a Dream")
7. Scene (The Four Princes)
8b. Pas d'action: Danse des demoiselles d'honneur et des pages
8c. Pas d'action: Variation d'Aurore
11. Colin-maillard
12d. Danse des comtesses
14. Scene (Arrival of Huntsmen)
22. Polacca
23c. Pas de quatre: Variation II (Polka)(Silver Fairy)
24. Pas de caractere (Puss in Boots)
25a. Pas de quatre: Adagio
25b. Pas de quatre: Variation I (Cinderella and Prince)(Waltz)
28b. Pas de deux: Adagio
28c. Pas de deux: Variation I (Prince)
28d. Pas de deux: Variation II (Aurora)

I would love to see this with the dancing sometime. Do any of you know of any DVDs/Blu-rays I should check out of The Sleeping Beauty ballet?


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Edmund Rubbra's Symphony No.7 in C Op.88 performed by Sir Adrian Boult & the London Philharmonic Orchestra along with further listens to Symphony No.2 in D Op.45 and the Festival Overture Op.62 performed by Vernon Handley & the (New) Philharmonia.

Three excellent pieces receiving superb performances. The Seventh Symphony is presently my favourite piece on this disc by a narrow margin.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Chamber output of Paul Hindemith part two - the first neoclassical works.

String Quartet no.4 op.22 (1921) and String Quartet no.5 op.32 (1923):










_Kleine Kammermusik_ for wind quintet op.24 no.2 (1922):










Sonata for Solo Viola no.2 op.25 no.1 (1922):










_Kleine Sonate_ for Viola d'amore and Piano op.25 no.2 (1922) and Sonata for Viola and Piano no.2 op.25 no.4 (1922):










Quintet for Clarinet and Strings op.30 [original version] (1923):


----------



## deprofundis

Well for this time of the year, this special moment of new year eve (dramatic drum rolls)* prophetae sibyllarum* by none other than *Lassus*, im enjoying this whit a glasse of fine cognac liquor called Belle de Brillet, gently sipping it, it's basically _peers and cognac liquor_ and the taste is sweet, and hmm Roland de lassus is awesome composer. Happy new year folks on TC.


----------



## tdc

Bruckner - Symphony No. 6


----------



## Guest

After reading so many positive reviews, I ordered this CD. Mmm...not my cup of blood. The weird tuning just doesn't work for me.


----------



## opus55

Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
_Fassbänder|Popp|Berry
Wiener Philharmoniker|Solti_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2006.


----------



## Haydn man

Part of the Perahia Box Set


----------



## starthrower

Just got this from Presto Classical. Actual playing time is 82 min, not 88 as listed on CD.
I've been looking for Saariaho's Circle Map for a while now since I found it on YouTube.
James MacMillan's choir and ensemble arrangement for an anonymous work dating
from a 14th century Cypriot manuscript is magnificent!


----------



## Blancrocher

Mozart: Horn Concertos (Tuckwell); Arias (Bartoli); Piano Concertos 20&24, Concert Rondo K. 382 (Brendel/Marriner)


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Martinu: Symphonies Nos. 1 and 5 Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Bryden Thomson

Mozart: Piano Sonatas Nos. 5 in G, K.283 and 17 in D, K.576/Fantasia in C Minor, K.475
J.S. Bach: 2-Part Inventions Nos. 2, 6 and 8/Sinfonias Nos. 2, 6 and 15/Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue Claudio Arrau

Having thoroughly enjoyed Charles Munch's recording of Martinu's 6th Symphony earlier this year, for Christmas I treated myself to this complete set and I can honestly say that this first disc has blown me away, the playing is superb, I cannot imagine it being bettered, and the music is an absolute joy. I count this as comparable to the pleasure I got from the superb Malcolm Arnold box on Sony that I waxed so lyrical about earlier this year, what a great delight to discover two magnificent symphonists who had hitherto escaped my attention, and in the same year! (And, it must be added, in superlative performances at bargain price.)
The Arrau set was a Christmas present from mom, this is the first disc in the set, wonderful transfers of recordings made 1941-45, the playing is superb and it promises to be a most enjoyable set (again at bargain price, aren't we lucky??)


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.4 - IV*

Grab all of these. All of them are impressive.









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.4 in E flat major (1886 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Georg Solti, CSO, Decca (1981)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.4 in E flat major (1886 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Stanisław Skrowaczewski, RSOS, Oehms (2003)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.4 in E flat major (1886 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Mario Venzago, SOBs, CPO (2010)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.4 in E flat major (1874 First Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Simone Young, HPO, Oehms (2007)*


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.4 - V*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.4 in E flat major (1886 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Christian Thielemann, MPO, Unitel (2008 Live recording / 2010 Issue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.4 in E flat major (1886 Version, Ed. Nowak) (Live recording)
*Cond. Lorin Maazel, SOdBR, BR Classics (1999/2011 Issue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.4 in E flat major (1886 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Herbert Blomstedt, LGO, Querstand (2010)*


----------



## bharbeke

Rossini: William Tell (also known as Guillaume Tell) (Lamberto Gardelli, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra)

This is an amazing opera! The overture is justly famous, but the rest of it is also worth hearing. I think the only reason it does not get more attention is the ~4 hour running time. Very little of that could be classified as filler, as the plot-relevant parts are also sung with interesting tunes. Montserrat Caballe is magnificent as Mathilde.

I am down to two works in my KBAQ Top 100 Most Wanted listening project: Swan Lake (Dutoit/Montreal Symphony), which should be a slam dunk, and Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg (Solti/Chicago Symphony). Only 4 of the 150 (changes over multiple years mean more than 100 total picks) still mystify me as to their inclusion:

Barber: Adagio for Strings
"Albinoni": Adagio in G minor
Satie: Gymnopedies
Delibes: Flower Duet

If you like any of those, I would be interested in hearing what is appealing about them to you or which version is your preference. It may come down to "different strokes for different folks," but I may also be listening for the wrong things or to the wrong interpretations.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 99*

Getting an early start on this week's Saturday Symphony.


----------



## George O

Alexander Nikolajewitsch Tscherepnin: Werke für Cello und Klavier

Alexander Tcherepnin (1899-1977)

Sonate Nr. 1 op 29 für Violoncello und Klavier
Sonate Nr. 3 op 30/2 für Violoncello und Klavier
12 Préludes op 38 für Violoncello und Klavier

Esther Nyffenegger, cello
Annette Weisbrod, piano

on Da Camera Magna (W. Germany), from 1978

5 stars


----------



## Manxfeeder

bharbeke said:


> Satie: Gymnopedies
> 
> If you like any of those, I would be interested in hearing what is appealing about them to you or which version is your preference. It may come down to "different strokes for different folks," but I may also be listening for the wrong things or to the wrong interpretations.


As far as Satie, the wonderful thing about the Gymnopedies is, they feel timeless; they are so simple but also subtle. They don't really go anywhere; they just are. The background chords are static in rhythm but not in sound, varying from triads to seventh and ninth chords. The melody is just one line, like a Greek vase has a static background with the figures drawn over it. But the line is so simple, with phrase lengths expanding and contracting, that it could go on forever. Satie's genius is reflected by Ned Rorem, who said that Satie knew when to stop. Alan Gilmore writes, "Since strong contrast is deliberately suppressed, the tiniest deviations become meaningful." The three pieces can be considered cubist, because they take a single idea and present it from three different perspectives, as if it were one piece written three times.

So to me, they are attractive because of their amazing economy of means.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1971 - '74.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Something simpler than my recent listenings, but quite beautiful. Sonatas 1 and 2.


----------



## hpowders

Brahms String Quintets
The Nash Ensemble

The great composer at full maturity and reveling in his incredible creativity.
The final coda of the G Major Quintet may be, arguably, the most exciting coda ever written.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## hpowders

bioluminescentsquid said:


>


I love her stylish, imaginative performances of the Bach French Suites. Dazzling!!!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2008.


----------



## jailhouse

Bruckner - Symphony no. 4 (Celibidache live recording with Munich)


----------



## Guest

Very dark, despairing, and violent works, especially "Magma." Truls Mork plays beautifully in "Tenebrae," a cello concerto written for Rostropovich. Excellent sound.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

My wife doesn't "get" Bartok but that's OK. She's upstairs and I'm in the basement playing this CD with the volume way up. Both of the works on it are among my favorite.


----------



## JACE

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> My wife doesn't "get" Bartok but that's OK. She's upstairs and I'm in the basement playing this CD with the volume way up. Both of the works on it are among my favorite.
> 
> View attachment 91132


That's a _great_ recording, imho. :tiphat:


----------



## Sonata

Jonas


----------



## Pugg

​
Glinka: "Ruslan and Lyudmila" Overture (October 14, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Borodin: "In the Steppes of Central Asia" (December 8, 1969 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Gliere: "Russian sailors dance (The Red Poppy)" (November 23, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center)
Ippolitov-Ivanov: "Caucasian Sketches Op. 10 - II & IV" (February 1, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center)
Mussorgsky: "Khovanschina" Prelude (December 2, 1963 New York, Manhattan Center)
Prokofiev:
"Scythian Suite" (May 2, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Love for Three Oranges" - March (January 12, 1971 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Lieutenant Kijé" Suite: "The Marriage of Kije", "Troika" (January 12, 1971 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Shostakovich: "The Golden Age" - Polka (October 22, 1970 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic
Lopatnikoff: "Concertino for Orchestra"
[Playing] Columbia Symphony Orchestra (April 1, 1953 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Ernst Wilhelm Wolf: String Quartets
> _Pleyel Quartett Koln_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone told me these were Haydn's I wouldn't know any better. Good quartets that represent the period.


May I add ; Outstanding?


----------



## Pugg

Robert Gamble said:


> Something simpler than my recent listenings, but quite beautiful. Sonatas 1 and 2.
> 
> View attachment 91126


And such a wonderful piano player, outstanding.


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> Jonas


Did you bought this box or are you streaming?


----------



## Pugg

​ Chopin/Mozart/Hummel : Alexander Krichel

Chopin: Krakowiak op. 1

Mozart-Variationen op. 2 "La ci darm la mano" for piano & orchestera
Hummel: Fantasie op. 116 r Oberons Zauberhorn" for Klavier & Orchestera
Mozart: Klavierkonzert Nr. 12 A-Dur KV 414

Alexander Krichel,

Polish Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra Sopot, Wojciech Rajski


----------



## Becca

*Celibidache Redux?*

Bruckner Symphony #7
Berlin Philharmonic / Christian Thieleman
Live - Philharmonie Berlin - 17 December 2016

Is this the second coming of Celibidache? This reading was very much in that slow and (fill in your description) style. The performance clocks in at about 71 minutes whereas my Klemperer recording is less than 65 minutes, and he is no speed demon. Most of that comparative slowness is in the first two movements and, to my ear, they are seem to lose cohesion.

View attachment 91137


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Keyboard Concerto No. 11 in D major, HobXVIII:11

Cadenza: Alexandre Tharaud (with quotation of Marche Turque)

*Mozart*: Piano Concerto No. 9 in E-flat major, K271 "Jeunehomme"
Rondo for Piano & Orchestra in A major, K386

Cadenza: Alexandre Tharaud (with themes of "Jeunehomme")

_Ch'io mi scordi di te?... Non temer, amato bene, K505

Joyce DiDonato (mezzo-soprano)
_
*Alexandre Tharaud* (piano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie


----------



## Casebearer

Classical Chinese music: Xiao Baiyong plays the Erhu Song of Birds in a Desolate Mountain


----------



## Casebearer

Bartók's Miraculous Mandarin is maybe the most powerful classical piece ever composed. It's dazzling and beautiful at the same time. In my opinion only Schittke's Faust Cantata compares to it when it comes to this type of emotional power.

I've been listening to the first few minutes of maybe 10 different versions tonight. Incredible how they differ, for instance in tempo, in the balance between strings and brass, etc.

Really, really difficult to compare. Many of these interpretations have something that goes for them. I would need to listen to them again and again to make up my mind. For now I'll stick to my beloved version by the Budapest Symphony Orchestra conducted by György Lehel. But I'll post another one I like. The version by the Concertgebouw Orchestra led by Riccardo Chailly.


----------



## JACE

*Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas, Op. 120, Nos. 1 & 2 / Karl Leister, Ferenc Bognár (Brilliant Classics)*

So beautiful.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart:*
Piano Concerto No. 22 in E flat major, K482
Piano Concerto No. 25 in C major, K503

_David Fray _(piano)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Jaap van Zweden


----------



## Andolink

*Franz Schubert*: _Piano Sonata in A minor, D. 845_


----------



## Pugg

​*Humperdinck: Dornroschen*
(Sleeping Beauty)

Brigitte Fassbaender (Dämonia, die böse Fee), Christina Landshamer (Rosa, Königin der Feen), Kristiane Kaiser (Röschen), Tobias Haaks (Reinhold), Stephanie Hampl (Morphina), Anna Borchers (Quecksilber/Eine Winde), Miriam Clark (Die Sonne), Brigitte Bayer (Ein Vergissmeinnicht), Guibee Yang (Eine Rose), Wolfgang Klose (Vogt des Ahnenschlosses), Jerzy May (Ringold), Barbara Malisch (Armgart)

Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks & Muenchner Rundfunkorchester, Ulf Schirmer.
Just arrived!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Chopin: Waltz in A-flat, Op.42
Liszt: Paganini Etude No.5/Gnomenreigen
Wagner-Liszt: Spinning Chorus from "The Flying Dutchman"
Schubert-Liszt: Die Forelle/Auf dem Wasser zu Singen/Liebesbotschaft
Bach-Petri: Minuet
Gluck-Sgambati: Melodie from "Orphee et Eurydice"
Beethoven: Piano Sonatas No.24 in F-sharp, Op.78, No.27 in E Minor, Op.90, No.32 in C Minor, Op.111 Egon Petri

The first of seven very well filled discs that make up this set of Egon Petri's commercial recordings 1929-51. APR have worked their usual miracles on the sound of these records, the 1929 sessions sound particularly good (mind you, they did even on my old HMV 78s - but here they're even better), and the playing is phenomenal. It's a great shame that Petri never recorded the full set of Beethoven sonatas, for he was a superb Beethoven interpreter, apparently he did approach Walter Legge in the late 1950s with a view to doing this, but because he'd recorded a few for Westminster in 1956 Legge turned him down, a sad loss. At any rate what we have here from the mid-1930s is very good indeed. The only cavil I would have with any of these recordings is the Chopin, which is charmless and sounds just like someone going through the motions, but everything else is superb, and "Gnomenreigen" is a real firecracker of a performance, not a note out of place and all this without editing!!!!


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## jim prideaux

Kabalevsky 1st Piano Concerto performed by Stott, Jarvi and the SNO..........marvellously atmospheric at this time of year!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*:

String Quartet No. 4 & 5 
Panocha Quartet


----------



## hpowders

Brahms String Quintets
Boston Symphony Chamber Players

My personal favorite performances.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt*; Piano Concertos 1 & 2
(LSO/Kondrashin)


----------



## Pugg

​
_ Chopin: Daniil Trifonov _


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Frank Martin, a composer I seldom listen to but always enjoy.


----------



## Pugg

​_Verdi arias: Jonas Kaufmann _


----------



## Vasks

*Schurmann - Overture to "Ludovicus Pius" (Akademie fur Alte Musik/Harmonia Mundi)
Buxtehude - Praeludium in G minor for Harpsichord (Jansen/Naive)
Muffat - Concerti grossi #1 & 2 from "Ausserlesene Instrumental-Music" (Nemeth/Hungaroton)
J. S. Bach - Concerto in C minor for 2 Harpsichords & Strings [arr. in D minor for 2 Violins]
(Manze & Podger/Harmonia Mundi)*


----------



## Guest

Sweelinck CD 3


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I am going to listen to the last three CDs of the Fischer-Dieskau Schubert set today and tomorrow.


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.4 - VI*



jailhouse said:


> Bruckner - Symphony no. 4 (Celibidache live recording with Munich)


I listened to all of them. Which of these did you pick?









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.4 in E flat major (1881 Version, Ed. Haas) (Live recording in Vienna)
*Cond. Sergiu Celibidache, MPO, Sony (1989/2008 Issue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.4 in E flat major (1881 Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Sergiu Celibidache, MPO, WC (1988/2011 Issue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.4 in E flat major (1881 Version, Ed. Haas) (Live recording in Osaka)
*Cond. Sergiu Celibidache, MPO, MetroGnome Music (1993/2012 Issue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.4 in E flat major (1886 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Sergiu Celibidache, SwRSO, DG (1969/2011 Issue Edition)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Purcell; Dido and Aeneas*

Tatiana Troyanos/ Palmer / Stilwell .

Raymond Leppard conducting.


----------



## sbmonty

Sonata for Trumpet and Piano


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988 - '94, 1998/9.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Needed a dose of flatulent little Renaissance reeds to keep me awake :lol:


----------



## opus55

Debussy: Images inédites and other works
_Alain Planès_










A good day to daydream


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Guitarhero Ricardo Gallén plays sonata no. 4 by Leo Brouwer


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 99*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hindemith's chamber output part three - and still only in his late 20s when he composed all bar the last of them.

String Quartet no.5 op.32 (1923):










Sonata for Solo Viola no.3 op.31 no.4 (1923):










Sonata for Solo Violin no.2 op.31 no.1 and Sonata for Solo Violin no.3 [_'Es ist so schönes Wetter draussen'_] op.31 no.2 (both 1924):










String Trio no.1 op.34 (1924):










Trio for Viola, Heckelphone (or tenor saxophone) and Piano op.47 (1928):


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## starthrower




----------



## hpowders

Haydn Symphony No. 99
New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein

A great symphony given an anachronistic, dreary, cheerless performance.

How Leonard Bernstein/NY Philharmonic could give us one of the greatest Paris Symphony sets and be so disappointing in the London Symphonies is one of life's mysteries.


----------



## Heliogabo

Great compositions + beautiful playing = marvelous music + nice edition + terrific sound = gorgeous album


----------



## hpowders

Haydn, Symphony No. 99

Concertgebouw Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis

After the dreary, disappointing Bernstein performance, I'm getting closer to a good performance with this one. Still, not all this symphony could be, performance-wise!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 99*

George Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra.


----------



## Manxfeeder

hpowders said:


> View attachment 91145
> 
> 
> Haydn Symphony No. 99
> New York Philharmonic
> Leonard Bernstein
> 
> A great symphony given an anachronistic, dreary, cheerless performance.
> 
> How Leonard Bernstein/NY Philharmonic could give us one of the greatest Paris Symphony sets and be so disappointing in the London Symphonies is one of life's mysteries.


I thought it was good, but I relooked at the cover, and I was actually listening to the wrong symphony. I'll defer to your judgment.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## bharbeke

Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake (Dutoit, Montreal Symphony Orchestra)

This one took a little time to really take off, but once it hit Act 2, it became the delightful ballet I remembered.


----------



## hpowders

Haydn Symphony No. 99
La Petite Bande
Sigiswald Kuijken

Wonderful HIP performance, revealing all the pungency meant to be heard in this witty, wonderful music.

This entire London Symphony set is one of my most treasured possessions.

Kuijken/La Petite Bande speak Haydn fluently and delightfully!


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## jim prideaux

van Immerseel and Anima Eterna performing Beethoven's 3rd Symphony......


----------



## Robert Gamble

Something a touch more off the beaten path.


----------



## Guest

Technically, I _watched_ this since it's a DVD! He plays with astonishing power and virtuosity. Good sound.

Haydn: Sonata in D Hob. XVI/37
Tchaikovsky: Dumka
Bach-Busoni: Chaconne
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition


----------



## SiegendesLicht

bioluminescentsquid said:


> Needed a dose of flatulent little Renaissance reeds to keep me awake :lol:


Please, do not insult our moderator by calling him a flatulent little Renaissance reed! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Schubert CD 7


----------



## tortkis

Spanish & Portuguese Harpsichord - Sophie Yates (Chandos)









A. Cabezón, Ximénez, Coelho, Carreira, H. Cabezón, Cabanilles


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Piano Concertos (Gould Edition), Goldberg Variations (Gould, 1955); Hindemith: Kammermusik 1-7, Der Schwanendreher (Abbado)


----------



## hpowders

Haydn, Symphony No. 99
Cleveland Orchestra
George Szell

Szell/Cleveland is usually a terrific choice for Haydn Symphonies, but unfortunately, not here.

The first and last movements are nice and crisp, but the adagio is played as if it was written in cut time-as a rather quick andante AND he doesn't provide the exposition repeat. Perhaps Szell had a doctor's appointment and had to leave in a hurry. After that, the menuet is slowed down to a crawl.

Put it all together and this Haydn performance spells ECCENTRIC.


----------



## hpowders

jim prideaux said:


> van Immerseel and Anima Eterna performing Beethoven's 3rd Symphony......


Ohhhh!!! I love these guys/gals!!!


----------



## jailhouse

np: Wagner - Meistersinger (Jochum)


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Hogwood playing Louis Couperin - I'll admit that at first, I feared that I would find this disc to be utterly uninteresting (my general impression of Hogwood's playing), and only got it because of the harpsichord it was played on (Couchet 1646). But it has surprised me in every sense - I don't think I've heard better playing of Couperin, save from van Asperen, Leonhardt, or potentially Glen Wilson.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1989, 1988, 1966.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## bioluminescentsquid

I wonder how people think of this... I think it works well!


----------



## JACE

CD1 - Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 6 / Haitink, RCOA


----------



## Pugg

​
For the Saturday symphony tradition.
*Haydn*: Symphony 99


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Emperor "Op.73 Piano Concerto No.5 in E flat major,
Chicago Symphony Orchestra Fritz Reiner (conductor)
[Record: Chicago Sun 4,12 May 1961, Orchestra Hall]


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1989, 1988, 1966.


And still glorious.


----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> CD1 - Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 6 / Haitink, RCOA


You seems to enjoy this set 
Noting wrong with that I add)


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven*: Symphony no 6
R.C.O Bernard Haitink.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz*: Symphony Fantastique

B.P . Riccardo Muti conducting,.


----------



## Haydn man

A first listen to this Christmas present from my son


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Requiem in D flat major, Op. 148
Requiem für Mignon, Op. 98b

Éva Andor (Soprano), Lívia Budai-Batky (Contralto), György Korondi (Tenor), József Gregor (Bass)

Budapest Chorus, Hungarian State Orchestra, Miklós Forrai.


----------



## DavidA

Bruckner Symphony 4 VPO / Bohm. 

Oh my the sound!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hindemith's chamber works part four - his last published chamber works (*) before leaving Germany in 1938 after a somewhat uncomfortable relationship with the Nazi Party's all-pervasive cultural arbiters.

Hitler himself had allegedly been offended by the bathroom scene from the opera _Neues vom Tage_ some years before, but it was actually Goebbels who proceeded to mark Hindemith's card with varying levels of vehemence as the 1930s wore on.

At least throughout this time the composer was only on something like an amber warning for being a 'noisemaker' and was thus allowed to remain at liberty but even as a non-Jew he obviously saw which way the wind was blowing once the likes of Weill, Wolpe and Schoenberg had gone into enforced exile after not just their racial heritage was demonised but also their 'degenerate' (_'entartete'_) music.

However, events took a more disturbing twist for Hindemith in 1937 when his own music was totally proscribed by the authorities. In addition, Hindemith's wife was partly of Jewish heritage which gave him further cause for concern. As a result, and also to avoid the kind of precarious existence which was to largely muzzle other Gentile composers such as Anton Webern and K.A. Hartmann (and no doubt Alban Berg had he lived) during Nazi rule, he emigrated - first to Switzerland and then to the U.S.A. - and once he attained his professional and personal security he remained as prolific as ever until his death in 1963.

(* - apart from Sonata for Solo Viola no.4 which was not published until 30 years after the composer's death)

String Trio no.2 (1933):










Sonata for Violin and Piano no.3 in E (1935):










Sonata for Flute and Piano (1936):










Organ Sonata no.1 and Organ Sonata no.2 (both 1937):










Sonata for Solo Viola no.4 (1937):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Giovanna d'Arco*

Montserrat Caballé (Giovanna), Plácido Domingo (Carlo VII), Sherrill Milnes (Giacomo), Keith Erwen (Delil), Robert Lloyd (Talbot)

London Symphony Orchestra, Ambrosian Opera Chorus, James Levine.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart *; Sonata for 2 pianos
Schubert: Fantasie for four hands
Radu Lupu/ Murray Perahia


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bax 
Symphony No. 1
Symphony No. 3*
BBC Philh. O., Handley [Chandos, 2002]










*
Brahms
Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101
Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op 25*
Trio Wanderer; Christophe Gaugué, Viola


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: Die erste Walpurgisnacht, Op. 60 
Ruy Blas Overture, Op. 95
The Fair Melusine Overture, Op. 32
Hebrides Overture, Op. 26

Zürcher Sing-Akademie, Musikkollegium Winterthur, Douglas Boyd


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.4 - VII*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.4 in E flat major (1881 Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Günter Wand, KRSO, Sony (1976/2002 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.4 in E flat major (1881 Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Günter Wand, BPO, Sony (1998/2002 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.4 in E flat major (1881 Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Bernard Haitink, RCO, Phillips (1965/2005 Reissue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.4 in E flat major (1881 Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Bernard Haitink, WPO, Phillips (1985/2002 Issue Edition)*


----------



## Guest

Jehan Alain CD 2


----------



## Andolink

*Benjamin Frankel*: _Trio for clarinet, violoncello and piano, Op. 10_










*Kalevi Aho*: _Symphony No. 10_ (1996)









*Robert Schumann*: _Piano Quintet in E flat, Op. 44_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov*: Piano Concerto No.2; *Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini

*Dohnanyi*: Nursery Variations New Symphony Orchestra, Anatole Fistoulari *

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Adrian Boult


----------



## Pugg

​
*Richard Strauss* - Don Quixote.

Rostropovich / Karajan


----------



## Vasks

*Rossini - Overture to "The Barber of Seville" (Humburg/Naxos)
B. Romberg - Divertimento for Cello & Guitar, Op.46 (Cottet/Sony)
Bizet - Roma (Benzi/Forlane)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 93*

La Petite Bande.


----------



## Andolink

*Alexander Goehr*: _Arianna_, an opera in eight scenes after Monteverdi


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 93*


----------



## Guest

Haydn 99


----------



## Pugg

​*Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
*
Elena Obraztsova (Santuzza), Plácido Domingo (Turiddu), Renato Bruson (Alfio), Axelle Gall (Lola), Fedora Barbieri (Lucia)

Coro e Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala di Milano, Georges Prêtre.
Short one before the guest arriving.:cheers:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*De Falla, The Three-Cornered Hat*

Back in college, our jazz band played a piece called The Three-Cornered Cat. Our director said it referred to a piece titled The Three-Cornered Hat. Frankly, back then, neither title made much sense. But with that background, after all these years, that's how I ended up with Dutoit's recording; I figured it's time to see what the fuss is all about.


----------



## George O

Michael Haydn (1737-1806)

Quintet for Strings in C Major
Quintet for Strings in G Major

The Roth Quartet:
Feri Roth, 1st violin
Thomas Marrocco, 2nd violin
Irving Weinstein, viola
Cesare Pascarella, cello
with
Laurent Halleux, viola

on The Society for Forgotten Music (Los Angeles), from 1959

5 stars


----------



## JACE

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Richard Strauss* - Don Quixote.
> 
> Rostropovich / Karajan


This is one of my favorite Strauss recordings.


----------



## JACE

For this week's Saturday Symphony:










*Haydn: Symphony No. 99 / Mogens Wöldike, Vienna State Opera Orchestra (Vanguard)*


----------



## Guest

Offenbach Ouvertüren


----------



## George O

*from an earlier springtime*










Johann Michael Haydn (1737-1806)

Quatuor a cordes en sol mineur (G Minor)
Andante/un poco adagio
Quintette a cordes en ut majeur (C Major)

Quatuor Arcana:
Dominique Barbier, violin
Hubert Chachereau, violin
Serge Soufflard, viola
Willie Guillaume, cello
Alain Mehaye, viola (in the Quintette)

on Centre Culturel de Valprivas (France), from 1977

5 stars


----------



## Guest

Schubert Rosamunde


----------



## Vaneyes

Paul Jacobs, recorded 1970, 1978.


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.4 - VIII*

A Tintner Catch-up under popular demand (1) and Jochum renditions. Only four recordings remaining!









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.3 in D minor (1873 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Georg Tintner, RNSO, Naxos (1998)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.4 in E flat major (1881 Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Georg Tintner, RNSO, Naxos (1996)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.4 in E flat major (1886 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Eugen Jochum, BPO, DG (1967/2016 Reissue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.4 in E flat major (1886 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Eugen Jochum, SKD, WC (1975/1990 Reissue Edition)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berwald, Sinfonie Singuliere, Sinfonie Serieuse*


----------



## starthrower

The first title I've picked up on the Toccata label. A superb recording!
Features works composed between 1931-1974.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Monteverdi, Dixit Dominus*


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Two String Sextets
The Raphael Ensemble

Fine performances.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vivaldi, Concerto in C for sopranino recorder*

Back in college, I was given a week to learn the sopranino recorder for a performance. It was a challenge; those little suckers are unforgiving. But my experience lets me appreciate Ms. Petri's artistry.


----------



## Alfacharger

A finished, unfinished weekend..

Bruckner Symphony 9










Schubert Symphonies 7, 8 and 10 along with the fragments from two other symphonies he started.


----------



## George O

Gioachino Rossini (1792-1868) - Ottorino Respighi (1879-1936): Rossiniana

Orchestra of Berlin State Opera / Hans Steinkopf

Leoš Janáček (1854-1928): Sinfonietta

Symphony Orchestra of Radio Leipzig / Vaclav Neumann

on Urania (NYC), from 1952


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, String Quintet*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hindemith's chamber music part five. All the works below stem from the two years spent in Switzerland (punctuated by trips to the United States) after leaving Germany, apart from the third organ sonata which was composed not long after taking up an academic post at Yale.

Quartet for clarinet and string trio (1938):










Sonata for Bassoon and Piano (1938), Sonata for Oboe and Piano (1938), Sonata for Horn and Piano (1939), Sonata for Clarinet and Piano (1939) and Sonata for Trumpet and Piano (1939):

















Sonata no.3 for Viola and Piano (1939) and Sonata no.4 for Violin and Piano in C (1938-39):










Sonata No.3 for Organ ['nach alten Volksliedern'] (1940):


----------



## George O

Christian Sinding (1856-1941)

Konsert for fiolin og orkester nr. 1, A-dur, op 45
Suite for fiolin og orkester, a-moll, op 10
Legende for fiolin og orkester, op 46

Arve Tellefsen, solo violin
Filharmonisk Selskaps Orkester, Oslo / Okko Kamu (first two pieces); Kjell Ingebretsen (third piece)

on Norsk Kulturrads Klassikerserie (Norway), from 1977

cover painting by Edvard Munch

5 stars


----------



## Rhinotop

Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps
Abbado, LSO

Deliciously aggressive


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Quite a few!








Lute works by Gaultier.









Leonhardt playing on the restored Bedos organ in Bordeaux; the Chaconne by Fischer is a favorite of mine!









Some Josquin...









Koopman playing Bach's Concertos and a few Toccatas on the late 17th century Schnitger organ in Martinikerk, Groningen.


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Three Piano Trios
Shaham, Erez, Wallfisch Trio

As far as I'm concerned, I would have been happy if Brahms would have spent his whole life composing piano trios and these three guys were always assigned to perform them.

Ninety minutes of the most inspiring music one could ever hope to hear, played so magnificently.


----------



## Guest

The Etudes today. Very nice.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven, Piano Trio in E-flat major, op. 1 no. 1. A very nice performance by Ashkenazy, Perlman, and Harrell.


----------



## Guest

Sweelinck CD 4


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## jim prideaux

Mackerras and the Prague C.O. performing Mozart's 40th and 41st Symphonies.


----------



## tortkis

Orlando Gibbons: Complete Keyboard Works - Daniel-Ben Pienaar (Deux-Elles)


----------



## JACE

Now spinning this LP:










*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 / Jochum, Concertgebouw Orchestra, Amsterdam (Philips)*

Earlier this evening:










*Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin / Milstein (DG)*
Disc 1


----------



## Heliogabo

Pure beauty:










Unusual program that works very well in Makarski´s hands.

Related:

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2006/May06/Tartini_Crockett_ecm4763102.htm


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn;* Symphony 99


----------



## Becca

A few days ago I watched a live stream concert of the Berlin Phil. with Christian Thieleman doing the Bruckner 7th. My reaction to that was one of "is this the second coming of Celibidache?" given how slow the first two movements were. Well I should have waited until after I actually listened to a Celibidache Bruckner 7th, which I did today - no comparison, Thieleman is a speed demon by comparison. I watched the 1992 Berlin Philharmonic broadcast which is available in the Digital Concert Hall and I only made it about 2 minutes into the second movement before deciding that it was too painful to continue. So instead I watched the documentary film about Celi's return to the Berlin Phil. after a 38 year absence. I have to say that, other than his almost bar by bar rehearsal and long winded descriptions, he was making some interesting points within the music and it might have been great to hear the work where the first movement allegro non molto is not almost the same funereal pace as the second movement adagio. Maybe I need to download it and use software to speed the tempo up by at least 10%  but I'm not sure it's worth the effort. Meanwhile I will go back to my favorite version, Klemperer and the Philharmonia, which is about 8 minutes faster than Thieleman and almost 20 minutes faster than Celi!


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms:*

String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51 No. 1
Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34

Akiko Yamamoto (piano)/ Quatuor Ebène


----------



## Casebearer

Continuing with the complete works for organ by Olivier Messiaen played by Willem Tanke.

Disc 3 has _Les Corps Glorieux_ on it. I didn't know this before but just love this one on first hearing. It's really glorious. My first impression also is that it's more of a coherent, unified work.

@EddieRUKiddingVarese: you might like this!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> For this week's Saturday Symphony:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Haydn: Symphony No. 99 / Mogens Wöldike, Vienna State Opera Orchestra (Vanguard)*


I saw this one in the S.S tradition thread, never ever heard from the conductor....


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Schubert Rosamunde


If I see this I wish I was born 30 years earlier, the beauty from that cover makes me want' to have this.


----------



## Pugg

Becca said:


> A few days ago I watched a live stream concert of the Berlin Phil. with Christian Thieleman doing the Bruckner 7th. My reaction to that was one of "is this the second coming of Celibidache?" given how slow the first two movements were. Well I should have waited until after I actually listened to a Celibidache Bruckner 7th, which I did today - no comparison, Thieleman is a speed demon by comparison. I watched the 1992 Berlin Philharmonic broadcast which is available in the Digital Concert Hall and I only made it about 2 minutes into the second movement before deciding that it was too painful to continue. So instead I watched the documentary film about Celi's return to the Berlin Phil. after a 38 year absence. I have to say that, other than his almost bar by bar rehearsal and long winded descriptions, he was making some interesting points within the music and it might have been great to hear the work where the first movement allegro non molto is not almost the same funereal pace as the second movement adagio. Maybe I need to download it and use software to speed the tempo up by at least 10%  but I'm not sure it's worth the effort. Meanwhile I will go back to my favorite version, Klemperer and the Philharmonia, which is about 8 minutes faster than Thieleman and almost 20 minutes faster than Celi!


Did you watch the live stream from the B.P from New Years Eve Concert yesterday?

Daniil Trifonov playing Rachmaninov 3 .
Stunning.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov* : Piano concert 2 +Moments musicaux op. 16

_ Alexander Krichel_, Dresdner Philharmonie, Michael Sanderling


----------



## Poodle

I'm lisen to nice happy music thank you


----------



## Pugg

Poodle said:


> I'm listen to nice happy music thank you


Enlighten us with composer and title please.


----------



## JACE

Pugg said:


> I saw this one in the S.S tradition thread, never ever heard from the conductor....


Pugg,

I don't think Wöldike's discography is large. You can find his set of Haydn's "London Symphonies" -- as well as his recordings of _The Creation_ and _Mass in a Time of War_ -- in the *Big Haydn Box* on amazon. All of these recordings are solid, and I think some are better than that.










These are the only Wöldike recordings with which I'm familiar.

Originally, I collected many of these recordings on Vanguard Everyman LPs.


----------



## KenOC

JACE said:


> Pugg,
> 
> I don't think Wöldike's discography is large. You can find his set of Haydn's "London Symphonies" -- as well as his recordings of _The Creation_ and _Mass in a Time of War_ -- in the *Big Haydn Box* on amazon. All of these recordings are solid, and I think some are better than that.


I remember, from quite a few years ago, that my father was introduced to Haydn, in a most happy way, on hearing Wöldike's recording, on Vanguard, of Haydn's Military and Clock symphonies.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Diepenbrock:
*
Overture 'De Vogels'
Elektra - symphonic suite
Marsyas concert suite

Bamberger Symphoniker, Antony Hermus


----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> Pugg,
> 
> I don't think Wöldike's discography is large. You can find his set of Haydn's "London Symphonies" -- as well as his recordings of _The Creation_ and _Mass in a Time of War_ -- in the *Big Haydn Box* on amazon. All of these recordings are solid, and I think some are better than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the only Wöldike recordings with which I'm familiar.
> 
> Originally, I collected many of these recordings on Vanguard Everyman LPs.





KenOC said:


> I remember, from quite a few years ago, that my father was introduced to Haydn, in a most happy way, on hearing Wöldike's recording, on Vanguard, of Haydn's Military and Clock symphonies.


Thanks you both, will look in to it.


----------



## JACE

KenOC said:


> I remember, from quite a few years ago, that my father was introduced to Haydn, in a most happy way, on hearing Wöldike's recording, on Vanguard, of Haydn's Military and Clock symphonies.


Yes! I have that very LP. My copy looks like this:










EDIT:
Ken, I see that you've added a pic too.


----------



## JACE

Speaking of Haydn, I'm now listening to Alfred Brendel perform piano sonatas & other works composed by FJH:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn:* Cello concertos

_Gautier Capuçon _(cello)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Daniel Harding[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: La forza del destino*

Leontyne Price (Leonora), Placido Domingo (Don Alvaro), Sherrill Milnes (Don Carlo), Fiorenza Cossotto (Preziosilla), Bonaldo Giaiotti (Padre Guardiano), Gabriel Bacquier (Fra Melitone), Gillian Knight (Curra), Michel Sénéchal (Mastro Trabuco), William Elvin (Un Chirurgo), Malcolm King (Un Alcalde)

John Alldis Choir & London Symphony Orchestra, James Levine

Studio recording, 1976


----------



## elgar's ghost

Final instalment of Hindemith's chamber works this morning.

Sonata for Cor anglais and Piano (1941), Sonata for Trombone and Piano (1941), Sonata for Alto Saxophone and Piano (1943) and Sonata for Bass Tuba and Piano (1955):










String Quartet no.6 in E-flat (1943) and String Quartet no.7 (1945):










Sonata for Cello and Piano no.2 in E (1948):










Sonata for Four Horns (1952):










Septet for Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Trumpet, Horn, Bass Clarinet and Bassoon (1948) and Octet for Clarinet, Bassoon, Horn, Violin, Two Violas, Cello and Double Bass (1957-58):


----------



## starthrower

I finally pulled the trigger on the 4 disc set. It took me a few years to warm up to it. It's too bad her chamber work, 6 Japanese Gardens is out of print.


----------



## George O

Arvo Pärt (1935- ): Alina

Spiegel im Spiegel
-Vladimir Spivakov, violin
-Sergev Bezrodny, piano

Für Alina
-Alexander Malter, piano

Spiegel im Spiegel
-Dietmar Schwalke, cello
-Alexander Malter, piano

Für Alina
-Alexander Malter, piano

Spiegel im Spiegel
-Vladimir Spivakov, violin
-Sergev Bezrodny, piano

on ECM (Germany), from 1999
recorded 1995

5 stars
desert island disc


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Hans Gál Symphony No 4, from the complete set by Kenneth Wood and the Orchestra of the Swan:









I'm so glad I bought this; it's quite delightful music.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rolla*: Divertimento in F major for viola and strings 
Sonata in E flat major for viola and piano, Op. 3, No. 1
Concertino in E flat BI 328
Rondo in G major

I Musici


----------



## jim prideaux

New Years Day and a particularly quiet and relaxed lunchtime with Janacek.......

Jealousy Overture,The Cunning Little Vixen Suite,Sarka and Taras Bulba-Mackerras and the Czech P.O.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Happy New Year with J.S.Bach:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
Accardo plays *Paganini*
Disc 1


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Arias/ Lucia Popp.*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saëns*: Symphony No. 3 in C minor, Op. 78 'Organ Symphony'

*Jean Guillou* (organ)

San Francicso Symphony Orchestra, Edo de Waart


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.4 - IX*

*Full results!:* http://www.talkclassical.com/46925-granates-bruckner-challenge-symphony.html









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.4 in E flat major (1881 Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Klaus Tennstedt, BPO, Testament (1981 Live recording)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.4 in E flat major (1881 Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Klaus Tennstedt, BPO, WC (1981)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.4 in E flat major (1881 Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Herbert von Karajan, BPO, DG (1975)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.4 in E flat major (1881 Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Herbert von Karajan, BPO, WC (1970/2014 Remastered Edition)*


----------



## Guest

Sweelinck CD 3


----------



## Pugg

​
*Auber: La Muette de Portici*

Diego Torre, Oscar de la Torre, Angelina Ruzzafante, Wiard Witholt

Opernchor des Anhaltischen Theatres & Anhaltische Philharmonie, Anthony Hermus.


----------



## Vasks

*Boyce - Overture #1 [aka Overture to "Ode for the New Year"] (Pinnock/Archiv)
F. J. Haydn - String Quartet #75 (Kodaly/Naxos)
Wagenseil - Symphony in B-flat, WV 438 (Gaigg/cpo)*


----------



## starthrower

Premiere recordings of no.1, an early work dating from 1923, and no.2 which dates from 1937. The 3rd is from 1946. The two Krenek Toccata label CDs I just picked up feature superb sonics! A very realistic open and dynamic sound similar to some of the MDG recordings I've listened to.


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Two String Sextets
Hausmusik London

HIP Brahms performed magnificently by Monica Huggett and friends.

My favorite versions of how this music should go.


----------



## DavidA

Brahms piano concerto 2 / Angerlich 

Titanic Brahms playing


----------



## Granate

*Haydn*
Mass No.3 "Nelson" in D minor, Hob.XXII.11
Te Deum in C major, Hob.XXIIIc:2
*Sol. Felicity Lott, Carolyn Watkinson, Maldwyn Davies, David Wilson-Johnson
Cond. Trevor Pinnock, TEC&C, Archiv-DG (1987)*









*Dvořák*
Symphony No.8 in G major, Op.88
Symphony No.9 in E minor, Op.95
*Cond. István Kertész, LSO, Decca (1967/2006 Remastered Edition)*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1985. Not the exact CD cover I have, but this likeness is a smaller footprint. My first good deed for 2017.


----------



## George O

Déodat de Séverac (1873-1921)

En Languedoc: Suite pour piano
En Vacances: Petites pièces romantiques

Aldo Ciccolini, piano

on Pathé Marconi (Paris), from 1964

5 stars

I cannot recall when or where I bought this beautiful record.










Déodat de Séverac










Aldo Ciccolini (1925-2015)


----------



## tortkis

Francisco Guerrero (1527-1599): Villanescas III - Musica Ficta, Ensemble Fontegara, Raúl Mallavibarrena (Enchiriadis)









These Villanescas give me a great pleasure.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Johann Sebastian Bach's The Well Tempered Klavier - Book 1, CD1 - Prelude & Fugue Nos.1-12.

Listening to Glenn Gould's recordings on Sony and really enjoying them. Whilst some of the vocal accompaniment is more audible than on the Goldbergs, it doesn't detract from the overall performance.

There are many great JS Bach interpreters on Keyboard and Gould remains strongly in my top three alongside Angela Hewitt on modern Piano and Karl Richter on Harpsichord & Organ.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Weihnachtsoratorium


----------



## starthrower

A little gem arranged for harp. It can be found on a 2 disc collection on Berlin Classics.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Wellesz, Symphony No. 1*

Bach has a New Year's cantata, but I'm too lazy to go looking for it, so today it's Wellesz's 1st symphony.


----------



## Gordontrek

From about 4:00 to 8:00 I was left absolutely speechless:






This is why I hate it when people rail on about how composers like John Williams are just "film composers" and will never see their music become "canonical." If cues like this one are forgotten, I pity our musical future tremendously.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Gloria Coates, Symphony No. 15*


----------



## KenOC

John Adams, _El Dorado_. Something of an overlooked masterpiece! It's on YouTube, too.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Zoltán Kodály's Háry János Suite performed by Antal Dorati & the Philharmonia Hungarica on Decca.

Dorati and the Philharmonia Hungarica truly shine in this music, offering a characterful interpretation married to beautiful playing of both power and grace when and where needed.


----------



## Guest

Disc two: The Symphony and Passacaglia. Very powerful and tuneful--sort of Reger meets Bruckner and Brahms!


----------



## George O

Skärgårdsglitter
Hugo Alfvén (1872-1960): Pianomusik

details: http://https://www.discogs.com/Hugo-Alfvéns-Pianomusik-Vid-Pianot-Lars-Roos-Skärgårdsglitter/release/5090382

Lars Roo, piano
on Philips (Sweden), from 1977


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schutz, Christmas Vespers*


----------



## Blancrocher

Schoenberg: Music for Mixed Chorus, A Survivor from Warsaw (Boulez); Debussy: Piano Music (Michelangeli)


----------



## starthrower

Neglected these too long. Nos. 1 & 5


----------



## Rhinotop

elgars ghost said:


> Final instalment of Hindemith's chamber works this morning.
> 
> Sonata for Cor anglais and Piano (1941), Sonata for Trombone and Piano (1941), Sonata for Alto Saxophone and Piano (1943) and Sonata for Bass Tuba and Piano (1955):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> String Quartet no.6 in E-flat (1943) and String Quartet no.7 (1945):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonata for Cello and Piano no.2 in E (1948):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonata for Four Horns (1952):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Septet for Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Trumpet, Horn, Bass Clarinet and Bassoon (1948) and Octet for Clarinet, Bassoon, Horn, Violin, Two Violas, Cello and Double Bass (1957-58):


What a great collection of music! Fortunately I have it too. I am an inveterate in completing works by composers, especially when they are so exceptional.


----------



## Rhinotop

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos 1-6
Karl Richter, Munich Bach Orchestra

My favorites are: #3, #2 and #5


----------



## Heliogabo

I'm discovering amazing Julia Fischer with this first purchase of the year.


----------



## drpraetorus

Jubilee by George Chadwick, Howard Hansen conducting the Eastman-Rochester Orchestra. Chadwick and Griffes are two sorely neglected American composers of the last century. Why do American orchestras neglect American composers who pre Copeland? This and the Symphony it is from are gorgeous works deserving in more performances.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schutz, Christmas Vespers*
> 
> View attachment 91202


Random thought - how do people think of McCreesh's Matthew Passion? I think it's cool in theory because of the one-voice-per-part and also the use of the full organ, but it didn't turn out well - tempos are fast for my taste, and the organ, while beautiful sounding, doesn't mix well with the orchestra or the thin voices. But I could see how one would like it.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Kickin' it off with this!


----------



## starthrower

Tried some John Adams. Pt 1 of El Dorado, and a bit of Shaker Loops. I guess El Dorado is an attempt to build tension and drama, but I wasn't moved at all. And Shaker Loops? It's akin to watching paint dry.


----------



## KenOC

Prokofiev Piano Concerto No. 4, for the left hand. Olli Mustonenen with Hannu Lintu and the Finnish RSO. Very nice performance!

This concerto wasn't heard until several years after Prokofiev's death. The "owner" of the concerto refused to perform it or to allow others to perform it. A sad story.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

I've been listening to Pollini's Debussy _Préludes Livre 1_ a lot as of late.

It's a wonderful interpretation, my favorite so far. I like Zimerman's that came with the DG Debussy Edition, but Pollini made me listen with fresh ears.

'Les Collines d'Anacapri' is STUNNING and sparkling.'


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano sonatas OP.22/Op.26/OP.27
Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> *Wellesz, Symphony No. 1*
> 
> Bach has a New Year's cantata, but I'm too lazy to go looking for it, so today it's Wellesz's 1st symphony.
> 
> View attachment 91199


I knew this would come up.....


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Disc two: The Symphony and Passacaglia. Very powerful and tuneful--sort of Reger meets Bruckner and Brahms!


How does CPO do it? Finding all those wonderful works and then making beautiful covers also .


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming*: Great opera scenes.


----------



## Chiroptera

1st Movement is especially moving


----------



## deprofundis

Let's talk about music and music essentially, ockay im lisening to Norman Bates subjection the slovenian madrigalist called Jacobus Gallus, he is awesome , oh great sir you have sutch a taste picky very '' rechercher'' in french. for me he is an obscur name but show a complex poliphony of the greatest grandeur, i have opus musicum very sweet record, great introduction to Gallus, i hope i put enought musical content, i had to rent about this special anecdote because i was abuse harrash beyon words there easy on calling police for nothing and are extremely rude, so no i dont like les français from nowaday, but i aknowledge the greatness of Antoine Brumel and ect of franco flemish school,i still lisen to French chanson genra because i dont hate anything that french, they made good music in the past but has le français moyen= commoner french ish i hope there not all like this im worried and traumatized im sorry please understand i had to rent about it and i rant about Awesome *Jacobus Gallus * opus musicum one name to remenber very interesting classical composer sweet and harmonic, sorry guys i try to put the less possible non musical comment on this post but im so sad.

Happy new year TC menbers i struggle whit severe anxiety and depression but i have taken an anti depressor new prescription but enought about deprofundis turmoil and days of our life.


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler; Symphony 7*
Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt*: Transcendental Studies, S139 Nos. 1-12

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to cd 1 of Bach's Organ Works.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Un giorno di regno*

_Fiorenza Cossotto_ (Marquise del Poggio), _Jessye Norman_ (Giulietta), _José Carreras_ (Edoardo de Sanval ), 
The Ambrosian Singers (Chorus)
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, The Ambrosian Singers, Lamberto Gardelli.


----------



## tdc

Mahler - Das Lied Von Der Erde










My favorite Mahler work.


----------



## jim prideaux

having to do some work so before I can go to the match so.......

Mackerras and the Prague S.O. performing Mozart 38th and 39th Symphonies....

Berglund and the Royal Danish (a musical pastry-what will they think of next?) performing Nielsen 1st and 4th Symphonies.....

(returned to Jarvi and the Gothenburg mob earlier to see if my antipathy to Tchaikovsky has diminished with a new year-turned the 3rd off and went to Tomasz Stanko.....but that belongs to another thread!)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Christoph Hartman* plays Oboe concertos.


----------



## Andolink

*Wolfram Schurig*: _Ultima Thule_, for five ensembles (2003-4)










*J. S. Bach*: _Die Kunst der Fuge_










*W. A. Mozart*: _Sonata for Violin and Piano in B-flat major, K. 454_


----------



## Andolink

*Franz Schubert*: _Drei Klavierstücke, D. 946_


----------



## Pugg

​*Ein Straussfest* vol. 1

Cincinnati Pops Orchestra, Erich Kunzel.


----------



## starthrower

This one's not bad! Nothing original, but well put together and mildy entertaining.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

*Bertoni: Miserere et al*.
Zimmerman/ Schuman.
I Solisti Veneti/ Claudio Scimone conducting.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strong, Symphony No. 2.*

Described as "Somewhere between Lizst and Richard Strauss, but more expansive than either, with dashes of Tchaikovsky, Sibelius and others," this piece has a message that "mankind can overcome the evils of private and public abuse of power through struggle." I guess that means that some could play it _for _the Trump inauguration and some will play it _against_ the ceremony.

Anyway, whatever the message is, there's some nice orchestral writing here.


----------



## premont

JACE said:


> Pugg,
> I don't think Wöldike's discography is large.


It is relative small, but among his best recordings are

Bach's St. Matthew passion for Vanguard/Amadeo,

Bach's Brandenburg concertos for HMV (78 rpm 1950 with the composer Herman D. Koppel on harpsichord - rereleased by Danish Classico on CD),

Bach's orchestral suites 1 & 2 and a few cantatas for Metronome (LP early 1950es - rereleased by Forgotten Records on CD).

Particularly the Brandenburg concerto recordings were outstanding, somewhat in the vein of Karl Münchinger's first recording (Decca 1949 - 50), but much less pedestrian than these.


----------



## Pugg

premont said:


> It is relative small, but among his best recordings are
> 
> Bach's St. Matthew passion for Vanguard/Amadeo,
> 
> Bach's Brandenburg concertos for HMV (78 rpm 1950 with the composer Herman D. Koppel on harpsichord - rereleased by Danish Classico on CD),
> 
> Bach's orchestral suites 1 & 2 and a few cantatas for Metronome (LP early 1950es - rereleased by Forgotten Records on CD).
> 
> Particularly the Brandenburg concerto recordings were outstanding, somewhat in the vein of Karl Münchinger's first recording (Decca 1949 - 50), but much less pedestrian than these.


That is so nice, thank you very much, much appreciated.


----------



## Vasks

_I was a bottom-dweller today_

*Ziehrer - Overture to "The Stupid Heart" (Pollack/Marco Polo)
Zemlinsky - String Quartet #2 (LaSalle/Brilliant)*


----------



## Pugg

​_Renée Fleming: Guilty Pleasures _


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Blancrocher

Scarlatti: Sonatas (Zacharias); Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 (Guildhall), Piano Suites (Richter/Gavrilov)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt : Daniil Trifonov*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1984 - '89, 1988.


----------



## Sonata

Time for some Beverly Sills:


----------



## Guest

Jehan Alain CD 3


----------



## starthrower

The mighty organ work played on the delicate harp! Who woulda thunk?


----------



## DavidA

Prokofiev Romeo and Juliet / Dutoit


----------



## JACE

*Beethoven: Symphony Nos. 1 & 3 "Eroica" / Hermann Scherchen, Vienna State Opera Orchestra (MCA Classics)*

I love Scherchen's fast and furious "Eroica."


----------



## starthrower

CD 1 Pieter-Jan Belder Harpsichord K520-K535


----------



## jim prideaux

Haydn-93rd,94th and 95th Symphonies performed by Fischer and the Austro Hungarian Haydn Orch. (fitting celebration of an afternoon watching 'the lads' earn a point at home to Liverpool)


----------



## JACE

*Mussorgsky: Songs including "Songs & Dances of Death" and "The Nursery" / Sergei Leiferkus, Semyon Skigin (Conifer)*


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Ligeti!


----------



## sbmonty

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Liszt : Daniil Trifonov*


Outstanding reviews of this disc since its release.


----------



## Bettina

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Liszt : Daniil Trifonov*


Santa brought me this CD for Christmas (haha, actually my parents gave it to me  ) and I've been listening to it ever since! I love it.


----------



## JACE

*Rachmaninoff: Symphony No. 2 / Rozhdestvensky, London SO (MCA Classics)*

A stellar interpretation.


----------



## Guest

Messiaen apparition de l'église éternelle la nativité du seigneur


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Fidelio Overture, Egmont Overture*

Leonard Bernstein and the New York Phil.


----------



## S P Summers

Mmm... I just recommended this to somebody and decided to listen to my MP3 files again; I am still blown away every time I hear it. Highly recommended for pianists and enthusiasts of piano music / late romantic era.


----------



## KenOC

Bruch, String Quartet Op. 9, Diogenes Quartett.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ockeghem, Missa Fors Seulement*


----------



## George O

Edvard Grieg (1843-1907): The Complete Piano Music, volume 13 [of 14 vols]

Peer Gynt Suite 1 op 46 for piano
Peer Gynt Suite 2 op 55 for piano
Three Orchestral Pieces from "Sigurd Jorsalfar" op 56 for piano
[all of these are Grieg's arrangements]

Eva Knardahl, piano

on BIS (Sweden; mfd. in West Germany), from 1979

5 stars



















Eva Knardahl (1927-2006)


----------



## Guest

I bought this remastered set today. I've resisted buying it after hearing reports of lots of wrong notes and horrid sound. True, there are some clinkers, and the 80 year old sound is not too good, but my goodness, what soulful, intense playing, at least in Op.106 "Hammerklavier" (the only one I've heard so far), my litmus test for pianists. I'm ashamed that I've waited so long to get into Schnabel!


----------



## Weston

starthrower said:


> Just got this from Presto Classical. Actual playing time is 82 min, not 88 as listed on CD.
> I've been looking for Saariaho's Circle Map for a while now since I found it on YouTube.
> James MacMillan's choir and ensemble arrangement for an anonymous work dating
> from a 14th century Cypriot manuscript is magnificent!


Absolutely wonderful album, especially Circle Map. This album turned me on to Saariaho, and the rest of it is engaging too. I'm glad I took the plunge and ignored the bad reputation of compilation albums.


----------



## Weston

*Saint-Saens: Morceau de concert, Op. 94*
Dresden Staatskapelle, Siegfried Kurz, Peter Damm, horn










A horn concerto by any other name might still be an awkward white elephant. I love the timbre; I've just never really heard a horn in concerto setting that got me very excited. Yet this is nice enough for the genre.

*Liszt: Tasso, Lamento e trionfo, symphonic poem No.2, S.96 (after Byron)*
Herbert von Karajan / Berliner Philharmoniker










Huge! And at times beautiful as well. And wherever this recording took place was a marvelously mushy lively reverberating space, fitting for Karajan's style.

*Mendelssohn: Symphony No.3 in A minor, Op.56 - "Scottish"*
Neville Marriner / Academy of St. Martin in the Fields










The Liszt is a hard act to follow, but the achingly gorgeous opening themes in this symphony are up to the task. Marriner's interpretation is just about perfect (except for the clarinet that is suddenly too loud in movement 2. 

Fine night of listening and nice way to end another extended weekend.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Czerny*: Virtuosity for piano and orchestra.
Rosemary Tuck / Richard Bonynge.


----------



## tortkis

Gifts and Greetings - Arditti String Quartet (Winter and Winter, 2016)









Wolfgang Rihm: In Verbundenheit (2014) für Streichquartett
Hans Abrahamsen: For Arditti Quartet (2014) für Streichquartett
Toshio Hosokawa: Small River in Distance (2014) für Streichquartett
Brian Ferneyhough: Silentium (2013) für Streichquartett
Brice Pauset: Wahrheitsverf ahren (I: Wissenschaft) (2014) für Cembalo und Streichquartett
Mark Andre: iv 13a (2014) für Streichquartett
Marco Stroppa: La Vita Immobile (2014) micro automi musicali für Streichquartett
Liza Lim: The Weaver's Knot (2013) für Streichquartett
Harrison Birtwistle: Hoquetus Irvinius (2014) für Streichquartett
Hilda Paredes: Hacia una bitácora capilar (2013-14) für Streichquartett
James Clarke: String Quartet No. 3 (2014)
Georg Friedrich Haas: LAIR (2014) für Streichquartett
Uri Caine: Caprice 13 (2014) für Klavier und Streichquartett
Johannes Maria Staud: Stringendo (Zugabe für Emil Breisach) (2014) für Streichquartett

Compositions for Arditti Quartet's 40th anniversary celebration.


----------



## Pugg

sbmonty said:


> Outstanding reviews of this disc since its release.


 And it is as outstanding as they say it is.:tiphat:


----------



## jailhouse

Brahms symphony no. 2 (abbado)


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*; Piano concertos 1-4
Daniel Barenboim.


----------



## jailhouse

np: Bartok - The Miraculous Mandarin (Boulez)


----------



## Heliogabo

Antonio de Cabezón, mysterious and intriguing spanish composer which I recommend to early music entusiasts.


----------



## S P Summers

Kontrapunctus said:


> Op.106 "Hammerklavier" ... my litmus test for pianists.


Excellent "pianist litmus test" piece. It's one of my go-to's as well along with Sonata #32, Op.111. I find that two-movement Sonata has a certain way of revealing a pianists style more so than almost any other.


----------



## S P Summers

Weston said:


> *Liszt: Tasso, Lamento e trionfo, symphonic poem No.2, S.96 (after Byron)*
> Herbert von Karajan / Berliner Philharmoniker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge! And at times beautiful as well. And wherever this recording took place was a marvelously mushy lively reverberating space, fitting for Karajan's style.
> 
> The Liszt is a hard act to follow.


Damn, you've got that right. That is really something special.


----------



## Pugg

​*Strauss: Four last songs*.
Dame Kiri te Kanawa


----------



## Pugg

​
*Holbrooke:*
Violin Concerto 'The Grasshopper' (Violin Sonata No. 2), Op. 59
Judith Ingolfsson (violin)

The Raven, Poem No. 1 for Orchestra, Op. 25

Auld Lang Syne - Variations for Full Orchestra Op. 60

Brandenburgisches Staatsorchester Frankfurt, Howard Griffiths


----------



## Guest

S P Summers said:


> Excellent "pianist litmus test" piece. It's one of my go-to's as well along with Sonata #32, Op.111. I find that two-movement Sonata has a certain way of revealing a pianists style more so than almost any other.


Op.111 is my second test, followed by the "Appassionata." If all three sound good, then they pass!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana*

Agnes Baltsa (Santuzza), Plácido Domingo (Turiddu), Juan Pons (Alfio), Susanne Mentzer (Lola), Vera Baniewicz (Lucia)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, Giuseppe Sinopoli.


----------



## jailhouse

Shostakovich - symphony 6 (petrenko)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mayr: Requiem in G minor.*

Soloist and Simon Mayr Chorus and Ensemble

Conducted by Franz Hauk.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No.3 in D, Op.29 "Polish"
Antal Dorati.


----------



## Marinera

Weston said:


> Absolutely wonderful album, especially Circle Map. This album turned me on to Saariaho, and the rest of it is engaging too. I'm glad I took the plunge and ignored the bad reputation of compilation albums.


I remember reading or hearing someone equating Mozart's and Beethoven's music to a straight download from heaven.

Circle Map to me sounds just the opposite, I've heard the Morning Wind and well.. it wouldn't be out of place in the waiting room in hell.. uneasy and sinister. I am almost afraid to hear what the Dialogue will sound like

Edit..that rasping voice is the nice touch, certainly atmospheric, but who would want to have such an atmosphere on their playing list honestly is perplexing to me. Just finished listening to Dialogue. The best thing I can say about it is that, it did not fail to meet my expectations.
This piece would do its job if it were in the movie about the exorcism though.


----------



## Guest

Lórgue Francais CD 1

[ur


----------



## premont

Heliogabo said:


> Antonio de Cabezón, mysterious and intriguing spanish composer which I recommend to early music entusiasts.


I agree that Cabezon's music is difficult to access, ironically at most when played on the organ. 
This instrumental version by Ensemble Accentus may be a better introduction to his music. 
And also this instrumental one by Douce Memoire:
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Ricercar/RIC335


----------



## Pugg

*Tchaikovsky*: The Nutcracker
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra,
Antal Doráti


----------



## Guest

Klemperer and Christa Ludwig :angel:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Pleyel:* Clarinets concertos

Dieter Klöcker (clarinet)

Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim, Sebastian Tewinkel


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mennin, Symphony No. 7*

Mennin's 7th isn't something too many people get to hear, but Jean Martinon makes a compelling case for it.


----------



## JACE

Last night and again this morning:










*Brahms: String Quartets, Op. 51, Nos. 1 & 2 / New Budapest String Quartet (Hyperion)*
Brahms' String Quintets and Sextets seem to get more love than his Quartets -- and maybe they should. But these performances by the New Budapest Quartet make a darn good case for these works. I think they're outstanding.


----------



## Pugg

*

*​*Debussy:* La Mer/Images for orchestra: II. Ibéria/Trois Nocturnes

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Vasks

*Nielsen - Overture: Love and the Poet (Caeyers/Harmonia Mundi)
Sibelius - Belshazzar's Feast (Segerstam/Naxos)
Valen - Churchyard by the Sea (Engeset/Naxos)
Saeverud - Rondo Amoroso (Kitajenko/Simax)*


----------



## Heliogabo

premont said:


> I agree that Cabezon's music is difficult to access, ironically at most when played on the organ.
> This instrumental version by Ensemble Accentus may be a better introduction to his music.
> And also this instrumental one by Douce Memoire:
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Ricercar/RIC335


Agreed. Haven't heard this (thanks), but I would add Jordi Savall/ Hesperion XX instrumental set too. Even if this Naxos release can be more accesible, as you said.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi.*

_Beverly Sills / Baker/ Gedda_.

Maestro Patané conducting.


----------



## JACE

It's turning out to be a String Quartet sort of day:










*Beethoven: The Complete String Quartets / Belcea Quartet (Alpha Classics)*
Disc 1:
- No. 6, Op. 18
- No. 12, Op. 127


----------



## Robert Gamble

Lindblad's 1st Symphony. Good stuff...


----------



## S P Summers

Kontrapunctus said:


> Op.111 is my second test, followed by the "Appassionata." If all three sound good, then they pass!


That's my third as well! You clearly have excellent taste and know what you are talking about. =P


----------



## tortkis

¡Ay Amor! ~ Spanish 17th Century Songs & Theatre Music - The Newberry Consort (Harmonia Mundi)









Pleasant songs & instrumental music, commissioned by Spanish Hapsburgs. The album contains 11 pieces by Juan Hidalgo (1614-1685, Spanish), 5 pieces by Andrea Falconieri (1585-1656, Italian), and 4 pieces by Bartolomé de Selma y Salaverde (1595-1638, Spanish).


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1965, 2002, 1987.


----------



## Blancrocher

Rameau: Les Indes Galantes suite (Brüggen); Bach: Toccatas (Gould); Vivaldi: Concertos for 2 Violins (Mullova/Carmignola/Marcon)


----------



## Heliogabo

Blancrocher said:


> Rameau: Les Indes Galantes suite (Brüggen); Bach: Toccatas (Gould); Vivaldi: Concertos for 2 Violins (Mullova/Carmignola/Marcon)


What a three gems!


----------



## Robert Gamble

Going with this one again even though the new Borodins are beckoning... Feel like I really didn't listen to it closely enough the last time.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to Roland de Lassus ,'le cantique des cantiques= canticum canticorum, Lassus remain a favorite


Have a nice day folks, your pal the profundis

:tiphat:


----------



## JACE

*Liszt: Harmonies poétiques et religieuses; Sonata in B minor / François-Frédéric Guy (Zig Zag Territories)*
Tremendous.


----------



## Guest




----------



## gHeadphone

Hey @Pugg

How would you compare this box to either the Decca or the Living Stereo (if you own either or any other comparables)



Pugg said:


> *Tchaikovsky*: The Nutcracker
> Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra,
> Antal Doráti


----------



## Robert Gamble

After the greatness of Beethoven's 3rd, the 8th was still fun. And now on to Borodin..


----------



## starthrower

CD 2 Michelangelo Carbonara piano 21 sonatas

I really enjoyed the harpsichord disc by Belder. I'm not familiar with Carbonara, but the playing is a bit on the polite and mannered side. But it's a very good listenable recording, if rather generic sounding. I'm looking forward to the guitar disc.


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Messiaen.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Robert Gamble

Some listening to just enjoy and relax a bit...


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Gounod: "Faust" Ballet Music
Delibes: "Coppelia" and "Sylvia" Ballet Suites Colonne Concert Orchestra/Pierre Dervaux

Weber: "Euryanthe" Overture
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
Wagner: "The Flying Dutchman" Overture Paris Opera Orchestra/Pierre Dervaux
Nicolai: "The Merry Wives of Windsor" Overture
J. Strauss II: "Die Fledermaus" Overture
Rossini: "The Barber of Seville" Overture

Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice
Chabrier: Espana
Debussy: Prelude a l'apres midi d'un faune
Ravel: Bolero
Saint-Saens: Danse Macabre Colonne Concert Orchestra/Pierre Dervaux

D'Indy: Istar/Wallenstein/La Foret Enchantee Loire Philharmonic Orchestra/Pierre Dervaux

Today is the centenary of the birth of Pierre Dervaux. Not a conductor that we hear a great deal about, nor indeed did we when he was alive (he died in 1992), but one of some importance to me, the first two LPs listed here were bought for my mother by dad before I was born, and were amongst the few records of classical music in our house. I grew to love them at a very early age and still retain a great affection for them, in fact I don't think that anyone has surpassed the sheer sparkle and brio that Dervaux brings to Nicolai's lovely "Merry Wives of Windsor" Overture, though I have quite a number of recordings of it now. The "Pop Concert" album was a Christmas present when I was eleven or twelve, and on this it's Danse Macabre and Bolero that remain impressive to my ears. The D'Indy album was recorded 1975/78 and is as good an introduction to his music as you could wish for, Dervaux always seems to have a fine conception of whatever he conducts (the single exception being the Sorcerer's Apprentice, which is rather on the pedestrian side), and that alone brings much pleasure. There is also a fine album of Wagner orchestral works on Concert Classics that a late friend of mine, who was a great Wagner lover, felt contained the finest performance of the Prelude and Liebestod from "Tristan and Isolde" that he'd ever heard. Food for thought.


----------



## jim prideaux

Fischer and the Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orch. performing Haydn's 103rd and 104th Symphonies.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Robert Gamble said:


> Going with this one again .
> 
> View attachment 91222


I'll join you with Szell and Cleveland.


----------



## jailhouse

just played shostakovich symphony 12 (petrenko) now playing Bruckner's 8th (zweden)


----------



## bharbeke

Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg (Solti, Chicago Symphony Orchestra)

This four-hour opera was a lot harder to get through than William Tell. After the prelude, nothing too memorable happened, for good or ill, until the third act. I liked "Hat man mit dem Schuhwerk" and "Die Meistersinger! Die Meitersinger!" for their singing and their energy, respectively.

Haydn: Symphony No. 99 (Colin Davis, London Symphony Orchestra)

I tried the Saturday Symphony this week, and this one was just okay. Beyond a few nice passages, it did little to distinguish itself from the pack.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1989, 1972, 1983.


----------



## opus55

Beethoven Symphony 6
_Berliner Philharmoniker|Karajan_


----------



## Guest




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Robert Simpson, Symphonies Nos. 1 and 8*


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Just done listening to yet another recording of Richard Strauss' Alpensinfonie, by Bernard Haitink and the Wiener Philarmoniker (recorded at a 2012 Prom):






Years ago I found this forum by a post about this very piece of music. "Grand, mad, German and drunk with power, will and the love of nature.." This one just has it all.


----------



## Barbebleu

Bizet: Les Pêcheurs de perles, Act 1: Je crois entendre encore sung by the wonderful French tenor Alain Vanxo.


----------



## tortkis

Falla, Lorca: Encuentro - Estrella Morente & Javier Perianes (harmonia mundi)









Manuel de Falla: Siete canciones populares españolas, El Amor brujo
Federico Garcia Lorca: Canciones españolas antiguas

Estrella Morente (vocal), Javier Perianes (piano)

Very good performance. I also listened to Morente's flamenco album _My Songs and a Poem_, which is excellent.

Falla: Popular Spanish Suite - The Schirmer Ensemble / Brett Kelly (Naxos)









_Concerto for harpsichord, flute, oboe, clarinet, violin and cello_ is an interesting piece - the harpsichord sounds almost avant-garde. _Popular Spanish Suite_ in this album is a version of transcription for violin and piano. Overall, this is a fine album, except for two songs in which the soprano's excessive vibrato is unbearable to me.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to* Jacob Obrecht *a great flemish polyphonist tonight i have two work of him
Missa super maria zart and the naxos offering Missa caput whit Salve Regina, Obrecht
is kind of personna non gratas, he not as notorious has is contemporaries like 
(i.e Ockeghem, Josquin ect.

I think is music may sound drab to the untrained ear in vocal music but, he is a fascinating!
subject.


----------



## George O

ShropshireMoose said:


> Today is the centenary of the birth of Pierre Dervaux. Not a conductor that we hear a great deal about, nor indeed did we when he was alive (he died in 1992), but one of some importance to me, the first two LPs listed here were bought for my mother by dad before I was born, and were amongst the few records of classical music in our house. I grew to love them at a very early age and still retain a great affection for them, in fact I don't think that anyone has surpassed the sheer sparkle and brio that Dervaux brings to Nicolai's lovely "Merry Wives of Windsor" Overture, though I have quite a number of recordings of it now. The "Pop Concert" album was a Christmas present when I was eleven or twelve, and on this it's Danse Macabre and Bolero that remain impressive to my ears. The D'Indy album was recorded 1975/78 and is as good an introduction to his music as you could wish for, Dervaux always seems to have a fine conception of whatever he conducts (the single exception being the Sorcerer's Apprentice, which is rather on the pedestrian side), and that alone brings much pleasure. There is also a fine album of Wagner orchestral works on Concert Classics that a late friend of mine, who was a great Wagner lover, felt contained the finest performance of the Prelude and Liebestod from "Tristan and Isolde" that he'd ever heard. Food for thought.


These are lovely memories.


----------



## SixFootScowl

This week in the car I am going through these three disks from the library:


----------



## George O

Romantische Konzertstücke aus Polen [Romantic Concert Pieces from Poland]

Henri Wieniawski (1835-1880):

Dudziarz D major op 19
Kujawiak A minor
Obertas G major, op 19 nr 2
Scherzo-Tarantelle G minor, op 16
Polonaise brillante A major, op 21 nr 2

-Kaja Danczowska, violin
-RIAS-Sinfonietta / Jiri Stárek

Karol Szymanowski (1882-1937)

Myths, op 30:
La fontaine d'Aréthuse
Narcisse
Dryades et Pan

Notturno e Tarantella, op 28

-Kaja Danczowska, violin
-Lothar Broddack, piano

on Schwann Musica Mundi (West Germany), from 1978

5 stars




























Kaja Danczowska










Lothar Broddack


----------



## Guest

Very nice. The bass drums whacks could use more impact, but overall it sounds great and is well played.


----------



## Weston

Marinera said:


> I remember reading or hearing someone equating Mozart's and Beethoven's music to a straight download from heaven.
> 
> Circle Map to me sounds just the opposite, I've heard the Morning Wind and well.. it wouldn't be out of place in the waiting room in hell.. uneasy and sinister. I am almost afraid to hear what the Dialogue will sound like
> 
> Edit..that rasping voice is the nice touch, certainly atmospheric, but who would want to have such an atmosphere on their playing list honestly is perplexing to me. Just finished listening to Dialogue. The best thing I can say about it is that, it did not fail to meet my expectations.
> This piece would do its job if it were in the movie about the exorcism though.


I've always enjoyed an unsettling atmosphere, though it's not so unsettling after a while.


----------



## jailhouse

Verdi - Rigoletto (actually watching the movie version w/ pavarotti)


----------



## Rhinotop

JACE said:


> Last night and again this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brahms: String Quartets, Op. 51, Nos. 1 & 2 / New Budapest String Quartet (Hyperion)*
> Brahms' String Quintets and Sextets seem to get more love than his Quartets -- and maybe they should. But these performances by the New Budapest Quartet make a darn good case for these works. I think they're outstanding.


I think that his string quartets are the weakest in his chamber music. His other chamber works are just gorgeous.


----------



## JACE

*J.S. Bach: The French Suites / Glenn Gould (Sony)*
Disc 1


----------



## opus55

Mahler: Symphony No.4
_Renee Fleming
Berliner Philharmoniker|Abbado_


----------



## Weston

*Dances You Can't Dance To, Promenades You Can't Take to the Prom and Sextetts you can't - uh, do much with either.*

*Grieg: 25 Nordic Dances and Folk Tunes, Op. 17*
Håkon Austbö, piano










Very short vignettes I wouldn't be able to dance to or try to imagine as folk music, but the melodies are agreeable enough. Eventually I'll make it through these massive complete piano works albums.

*Martinu: Four Promenades for flute, violin & harpsichord, H. 274*
Feinstein Ensemble










Martinu has a knack for writing music that sounds like no one else and not even like himself. These wonderfully surreal pieces are all but indescribable. Even the slow second piece, more conventional at first, meanders all over an imaginary baroque map. The finale is vaguely like Jenkins' Palladio, only weirder and to my ears more interesting. These too are short, so I hit the back button and gave a second listen.

*Beethoven: Sextett in Eb, Op. 71*
Philharmonisches Ensemble Baden-Baden










I have no idea where this file came from. It's probably one of those dubious Denon Essentials compilations / reissues. I must have wanted the Sextett badly. On hearing it now I'm not sure why other than being a Beethoven completist. It definitely sounds non-essential as in both not required and not capturing the essence of Beethoven. On a blind hearing I might have guessrd Salieri or Stamitz and enjoyed it more.

The Martinu was the remarkable standout tonight for me.


----------



## Pugg

​
Chopin:
Hero "Polonaise No. 6 in A major, Op.53
"Op.62-1 No. 17 in B flat major Nocturne"
"Op.49 Fantasie in F minor"
"Op.25-11 A minor Etude No. 23"
"Op.10-3 Etude No. 3 in E flat major,"
"A major Op.47"


----------



## Pugg

gHeadphone said:


> Hey @Pugg
> 
> How would you compare this box to either the Decca or the Living Stereo (if you own either or any other comparables)


This Philips box contains only the most CD'S I didn't have, so that's why I bought It.
As for the rest of the question, doe you mean sound wise or the the choice of discs in them?


----------



## Pugg

starthrower said:


> CD 2 Michelangelo Carbonara piano 21 sonatas
> 
> I really enjoyed the harpsichord disc by Belder. I'm not familiar with Carbonara, but the playing is a bit on the polite and mannered side. But it's a very good listenable recording, if rather generic sounding. I'm looking forward to the guitar disc.


I will not bother you on every discs but please if you listen them all, give a hint whether to buy or not?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Falla's* Seven Popular Spanish Songs 
Songs by Granados / Nin / Obradors / Montsalvatge / Turina

On *Shirley Verrett's* birthday.


----------



## Pugg

​*Scarlatti: Sonatas.
Evgeny Sudbin.*


----------



## Pugg

​*Richard Strauss*: Lieder.
Lucia Popp/ Wolfgang Sawallisch


----------



## Pugg

*For Pergolesi's birthday.*

​
*Pergolesi: Stabat Mater*

Margaret Marshall (soprano), Lucia Valentini Terrani (mezzo)

London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Rosmonda d'lnghilterra*

Bruce Ford (Enrico II), Nelly Miricioiu (Leonora di Guienna), Renée Fleming (Rosmonda Clifford), Alastair Miles (Clifford), Diana Montague (Arturo)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, David Parry.


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to cd 1 of Haydn. Which includes Symphonies 6-8.


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.5 - I*

First round of Historical recordings! I pick Remastered Furtwängler.









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (1878 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Carl Schuricht, RSOS, Hänssler (1962 Live recording / 2004 Issue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (1878 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Carl Schuricht, WPO, Altus (1963 Live recording / 2004 Issue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (1878 Original Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Wilhelm Furtwängler, BPO, Testament (1942 Live recording / 2011 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (1896 Version, Ed. Schalk)
*Cond. Hans Knappertsbusch, MPO, Dreamlife (1959 Live recording)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (1896 Version, Ed. Schalk)
*Cond. Hans Knappertsbusch, WPO, HDTT (1962/2012 Remastered Edition)*

_I don't know if this was the previous Decca recording for studio or not. It is very confusing because either abruckner.com or the rest of the internet do not know what this is._


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart: Wind concertos.*
Leister/ Koch / Piesk.
Herbert von Karajan conducting.


----------



## gHeadphone

Pugg said:


> This Philips box contains only the most CD'S I didn't have, so that's why I bought It.
> As for the rest of the question, doe you mean sound wise or the the choice of discs in them?


The choice of disks really as a start, though the sound quality is a close number 2


----------



## gHeadphone

Delicious Brahms to help overcome the ennui i'm feeling back at work today.


----------



## Pugg

gHeadphone said:


> The choice of disks really as a start, though the sound quality is a close number 2


The only problem I have (as far as one can call it problem) that you get some doubles throughout the time, like the Van Cliburn box I have. Most of that records are popping up in the RCA collection, on the other hand I am a big Mercury recordings and Westminster fan so for me it's being in a candy store with all the Paray recordings and all those other wonderful music and artists .
I would not swap one box. ( for your information, the most boxes have a complete content either on Amazon or Presto or JPC site,
As for the sound, most of them are outstanding.


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: The naughty song.
Lovely disc.


----------



## Guest

Brahms 4


----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

Haydn:
Symphony in G major, Hob. I:100 "Military" • Symphony in B-flat major, Hob. I:102 • Symphony in D major, Hob. I:104 "London"


----------



## gHeadphone

Pugg said:


> The only problem I have (as far as one can call it problem) that you get some doubles throughout the time, like the Van Cliburn box I have. Most of that records are popping up in the RCA collection, on the other hand I am a big Mercury recordings and Westminster fan so for me it's being in a candy store with all the Paray recordings and all those other wonderful music and artists .
> I would not swap one box. ( for your information, the most boxes have a complete content either on Amazon or Presto or JPC site,
> As for the sound, most of them are outstanding.


Thanks Pugg.

Im loving the Living Stereo set, so im going to get either the Decca, Phillips or maybe a DG set next. The only issue is i already have quite a few doubles from Decca and DG. I suppose if there werent any doubles then the sets wouldn't be as attractive!

Back to the topic here, im now on Rachmaninoff 1st Concerto


----------



## JACE

Pugg said:


> The only problem I have (as far as one can call it problem) that you get some doubles throughout the time, like the Van Cliburn box I have. Most of that records are popping up in the RCA collection, on the other hand I am a big Mercury recordings and Westminster fan so for me it's being in a candy store with all the Paray recordings and all those other wonderful music and artists .
> I would not swap one box. ( for your information, the most boxes have a complete content either on Amazon or Presto or JPC site,
> *As for the sound, most of them are outstanding.*


I don't have the box set in question -- but, in my experience, when it comes to sound quality you can hardly go wrong with Philips, particularly with their "pre-digital" recordings.

I especially love the way they recorded chamber music and solo piano music. The sound isn't "hi-fi"; it's just as natural as could be.

One person's opinion.


----------



## JACE

Speaking of Philips recordings, I'm now listening to this:










*Mozart: The Great Violin Sonatas, Vol. 1 / Henryk Szeryng, Ingrid Haebler (now badged Decca, originally released on Philips)*

I was listening to Szeryng last night too:










*Brahms: Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3 / Rubinstein & Szeryng (RCA/Sony)*
I think Szeryng and Rubinstein are a perfect partnership. There's such vitality -- a real zest for life -- in their playing.


----------



## Vasks

_The inimitable Igor_

*Stravinsky - Overture to "Pulcinella" (Boulez/Erato)
Stravinsky - Piano Sonata (Sangorgio/Naxos)
Stravinsky - Petrushka (Boulez/Universal)*


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## JACE

gHeadphone said:


> Delicious Brahms to help overcome the ennui i'm feeling back at work today.
> 
> View attachment 91237


I hear you. Getting back in the "work groove" after the holiday break has been TOUGH for me too. Ugh.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch;* Violin concerto / Scottish fantasia
Kyung Wha Chung.


----------



## Guest




----------



## JACE

Still more Szeryng -- via YouTube:










*Brahms: Violin Concerto / Szeryng, Haitink, RCO (Philips)*


----------



## Pugg

​*Wainwright, Rufus: Prima Donna
*
Janis Kelly (Régine Saint Laurent), Kathryn Guthrie (Marie), Richard Morrison (Phillipe), Antonio Figueroa (André Le Tourner)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Jayce Ogren.
First time ever going to try this one.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1991, 2000.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Robert Gamble

Listening to this CD again, this time for the Mahler...


----------



## hpowders

realdealblues said:


> *George Frideric Handel*
> 
> _Messiah, HWV 56_
> *[Rec. 1966]*
> 
> View attachment 91069
> 
> 
> Colin Davis/London Symphony Orchestra And Chorus
> _Soloists:_ Heather Harper, Helen Watts, John Wakefield, John Shirley-Quirk


My favorite recording of Messiah for all time!!


----------



## George O

Edvard Grieg (1843-1907)

The Complete Piano Music, volume 4 [of 14 vols]

Lyric Pieces VIII and X, opp 65 & 71, so this includes Wedding-day at Troldhaugen

Eva Knardahl, piano

on BIS (Sweden), from 1977

5 stars










Inside Grieg's hut, Troldhaugen


----------



## deprofundis

hello today i bought two cds:

The all mighty sir* Cristobal de Morales -* O magnun mysterium on cpo label, great recording of x-mas motets and crucial renaissaance composer were can i go wrong whit this.

Than i spotted a* J.s Bach* cd riddiculeous price but deutsch gramophone perform by Karl Richter Toccata & fugues so jad to grab this, has credential mather, look i know im retro and baroque a bt too modern for my liking but i will do my best
to be open minded and enjoy Baroque a bit change era.

Have a nice day folks at TC


----------



## bharbeke

Edward Elgar: Violin Concerto (Tasmin Little, Andrew Davis, Royal Scottish National Orchestra)

The thrills of this concerto are front-loaded, with the end of the first movement being extremely powerful. Not much of note happens in the third movement, so the concerto gets an overall rating of okay.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Kalinnikov: Symphony No.2 conducted by Svetlanov/USSR State Symphony
Mozart: String Quartet No.18 played by Quartetto Italiano
Beethoven Piano Trio opus 70, No.1 ("Ghost") played by Stern-Istomin-Rose Trio
Beethoven: Symphony No.7 cond. by Bernstein/New York Philharmonic. His second recording of 7th with that orchestra from 1964.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Robert Gamble

Something a bit simpler, but by no means simplistic!


----------



## opus55

Haydn: Symphony No.73
_Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra
Adam Fischer_










Recorded 1997 at Haydnsaal Esterhazy Palace, Eisenstadt, Austria


----------



## Vaneyes

George O said:


> Edvard Grieg (1843-1907)
> 
> The Complete Piano Music, volume 4 [of 14 vols]
> 
> Lyric Pieces VIII and X, opp 65 & 71, so this includes Wedding-day at Troldhaugen
> 
> Eva Knardahl, piano
> 
> on BIS (Sweden), from 1977
> 
> 5 stars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside Grieg's hut, Troldhaugen


A sensible hut indeed, with great care taken for foundation, heat, lightning strikes, college football. Big screen and dish are out of camera reach.


----------



## millionrainbows

John Cage: The Freeman Etudes, Books Three and Four (MODE). Irvine Arditti, violin. If you decide to tackle this, start here, because the liner notes are amazing, illuminating, and absolutely necessary. Arditti is "even better" on these later books, and continues to hone his performances like a dedicated athlete. The story of this work is amazing, and makes me suspect Paul Zukofsky even more than the other stories I've read about him and his obstinacy.


----------



## millionrainbows

Conlon Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano, Vol. I & II (Wergo 2-CD). Rapidly changing meters, simultaneous different meters, changing tempos, simultaneous different tempos, metric or duration series, and all kinds of ridiculously complex studies which are humanly impossible to play. These are important works.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

millionrainbows said:


> Conlon Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano, Vol. I & II


Who's the pianist?


----------



## millionrainbows

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Who's the pianist?


 I think it's Ampico...


----------



## millionrainbows

John Cage:…more works for percussion (Wergo). This has a good version of "Credo in US" on it. I compared it with another version on Brilliant. The difference is in the interpolated sounds of radios/phonographs, which are very effective here.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rhinotop

Shostakovich: Piano quintet, op. 57
Fitzwilliam Quartet, Ashkenazy

Masterpiece. And great cover too!


----------



## Guest

I suppose this is the definitive version!


----------



## bharbeke

Bach: St. Matthew Passion (Dorthe Zielke, Soren Johannsen's version for organ, trumpet, violin, flute, and oboe)

This is my first St. Matthew Passion, so I cannot say how it compares to vocal versions. The first track is the worst, but then it gets noticeably better. My favorite tracks are 6, 8, 11, and 14. Otherwise, I could take it or leave it.


----------



## gHeadphone

JACE said:


> I hear you. Getting back in the "work groove" after the holiday break has been TOUGH for me too. Ugh.


Yeah, it needs to be something special too get back in the groove. Hope it went well Jace!


----------



## Guest

Sibelius Finlandia


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

JACE said:


> Still more Szeryng -- via YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brahms: Violin Concerto / Szeryng, Haitink, RCO (Philips)*


Very nice, Jace. The Brahms Double with Szeryng and Starker is one of my big favorites.


----------



## senza sordino

Beethoven String Quartets nos. 1-3 Op 18
View attachment 91262

Schumann, Lalo, Saint Saëns Cello Concerti
View attachment 91263

Chaminade Piano Trios nos 1&2
View attachment 91264

Ades Concentric Circles, Sibelius violin concerto, Sibelius three humoresques 
View attachment 91265

Debussy, Elgar, Respighi violin sonatas and Sibelius Berceuse 
View attachment 91266


All five disks today. I'm not working today, I called in sick.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2011.


----------



## tortkis

Cristobal de Morales (c.1500-1553): Officium Defunctorum, Missa Pro Defunctis - La Capella Reial De Catalunya, Hesperion XX, Jordi Savall (Alia Vox)


----------



## Marinera

bharbeke said:


> View attachment 91261
> 
> 
> Bach: St. Matthew Passion (Dorthe Zielke, Soren Johannsen's version for organ, trumpet, violin, flute, and oboe)
> 
> This is my first St. Matthew Passion, so I cannot say how it compares to vocal versions. The first track is the worst, but then it gets noticeably better. My favorite tracks are 6, 8, 11, and 14. Otherwise, I could take it or leave it.


Yo-Yo ma plays Bach's Erbarme Dich transcribed for cello which I like, but I've never heard fully instrumental St. Matthew's Passion, prefer vocal.


----------



## tortkis

millionrainbows said:


> John Cage: The Freeman Etudes, Books Three and Four (MODE). Irvine Arditti, violin. If you decide to tackle this, start here, because the liner notes are amazing, illuminating, and absolutely necessary. Arditti is "even better" on these later books, and continues to hone his performances like a dedicated athlete. The story of this work is amazing, and makes me suspect Paul Zukofsky even more than the other stories I've read about him and his obstinacy.


One of my favorite works of Cage. Arditti's playing is amazing and beautiful. I listened to it today.


----------



## Marinera

Weston said:


> I've always enjoyed an unsettling atmosphere, though it's not so unsettling after a while.


 I see. So you just have a very high threshold for the unsettling, because I wondered even if people hear something different.


----------



## jailhouse

np berlioz - symphonie fantastique/beatrice et benedict overture (colin davis)

man i hate colin davis' god damned humming. reminds me why i never pick his recordings


----------



## jailhouse

np








oh yeah. Sound quality is amazing.


----------



## George O

The Virtuoso Bassoon / Das Virtuose Fagott

Alexandre Tansman (1897-1986): Sonatine pour basson et piano (1952)

Roger Boutry (1932- ): Interferences pour basson et piano (1972)

Malcolm Arnold (1921-2006): Fantasy for Bassoon, op 86

Paul Hindemith (1895-1963): Sonate für Fagott und Klavier (1938)

Karl-Birger Blomdahl (1916-1968): Liten svit för fagott och piano (1945)

Erland von Koch (1910-2009): Monolog 5 för fagott (1975)

Knut Sønstevold, bassoon
Eva Knardahl, piano

on BIS (Sweden), from 1979
recorded 1978


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1979, 1994.


----------



## George O

The Virtuoso Marimba

Darius Milhaud (1892-1974): Concerto for marimba, vibraphone, and orchestra (1947)
-Rainer Kuisma, marimba and vibraphone
-The Symphony Orchestre of Norrköping

Alfred Fissinger (1925- ): Suite for Marimba (1950)

Artur Lemba (1885-1963): Estonian Cradle Song for marimba

Jean Sibelius (1865-1957): The Harp Player, op 34:8 for vibraphone

Dmitri Shostakovich (1906-1975): Polka from "The Golden Gate" for marimba

-Rainer Kuisma, marimba and vibraphone

on BIS (Sweden), from 1979


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 9*

I forgot there are saxophones in this one. I need to listen to it more.


----------



## Weston

*Yeah, they're Naxos, but they sound better than your mono Toscanini.*

*Chadwick: Euterpe*
Kenneth Schermerhorn / Nashville Symphony Orchestra










Unusually gentle brass writing in this. I have not latched on to any memorable themes, but it has rousing ramped up finale.

*Finzi: Prelude*
David Lloyd-Jones / Royal Ballet Sinfonia










Lovely, a little sad and chorale-like, it brings the Tallis fantasia to mind. (Not in the same league of course.)

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 in A, "Philosophic," WAB 106*
Georg Tintner / New Zealand Symphony Orchestra










I have tendency to remember only the "scherzos" from Bruckner for some reason. But my goodness, I do love this opening atmosphere. It has almost a 20th century feel. Otherwise I'm afraid I find this a bit lackluster. Like Mahler's symphonies, I may need annotations at hand for Bruckner, at least for this installment.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann*: Symphonies 
Disc 2
Paul Paray conducting


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to* Cristobal de Morales *the excellent released on cpo of x-mas motets is quite solid.I never been disapointed by cpo released so far.Than might lisen to Brabant ensemble on hyperion rendition of Morales , end the night whit brilliant released of the affored mention composer feast for st isidore de Séville.


----------



## Pugg

Robert Gamble said:


> Listening to this CD again, this time for the Mahler...
> 
> View attachment 91245


One of his best recordings.


----------



## Pugg

senza sordino said:


> Beethoven String Quartets nos. 1-3 Op 18
> View attachment 91262
> 
> Schumann, Lalo, Saint Saëns Cello Concerti
> View attachment 91263
> 
> Chaminade Piano Trios nos 1&2
> View attachment 91264
> 
> Ades Concentric Circles, Sibelius violin concerto, Sibelius three humoresques
> View attachment 91265
> 
> Debussy, Elgar, Respighi violin sonatas and Sibelius Berceuse
> View attachment 91266
> 
> 
> All five disks today. I'm not working today, I called in sick.


You must feel better now after all this wonderful music.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bernstein*: West Side Story: Symphonic Dances

*Gershwin*:Rhapsody in Blue

Prelude No. 2

Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein (conductor & piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'*

Ileana Cotrubas (soprano), Christa Ludwig (contralto)

Vienna Philharmonic, Zubin Mehta.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi: Sacred Music*
Volume 3
_Vittorio Negr_i conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Gerusalemme*

Marcello Giordani (Gaston), Philippe Rouillon (Le comte de Toulouse), Roberto Scandiuzzi (Roger), Daniel Borowski (Ademar), Simon Edwards (Raymond), Marina Mescheriakova (Hélène), Hélène Le Corre (Isaure), Wolfgang Barta (Un soldat), Slobodan Stankovic (Un Héraut/L'Émir de Ramla), Jovo Reljin (Un officier de l'Émir)

Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Le Choeur du Grand Théâtre de Genève, Fabio Luisi.


----------



## tdc

Ravel - _Miroirs_










My CD cover looks different but that is the right performer.


----------



## Guest

messe solennelle st Hubert


----------



## Marinera

Almost finished listening to Salve Regina by Pergolesi sung by Andreas Scholl, and before that Quis est homo, Quando corpus -Amen from Stabat mater sung with Kirkby.

The Italian 17th c. musical journey is next played by Il Giardino Armonico. Little known composers, but interesting little known works and I like the variety of instruments and combinations used in this album.


----------



## Pugg

​*Ravel; Piano concertos.*
Krystian Zimmerman/ P.Boulez.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov:*

Preludes Op. 23 Nos. 1-10 (complete)
Preludes Op. 32 Nos. 1-13 (complete)
Yara Bernette (piano)

No need for the L.P any more.


----------



## Sonata

And albums 4-5 of the Ravel Edition. Chamber music:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony. 5, Slavonic March, Eugene Onegin Waltz
Antal Dorati conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Arianna a Naxos, cantata, Hob.XXVIb/2
*Monteverdi*: Lamento d'Arianna 'Lasciatemi morire'
*Rossin*i: Giovanna d'Arco
*Vivaldi*: Cantata RV675 'Piango, gemo, sospiro'

_Tereza Berganza_ (mezzo-soprano)

English Chamber Orchestra, Marcello Viotti


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Judith

Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto no 1
Stephen Hough
Minnesota Orchestra
Osmo Vanska

Beautifully performed. The piano just seems to glide!


----------



## gardibolt

Just listened to Vivaldi's Stabat Mater for the first time on the now sadly-defunct Naive label. Stunning composition, performance, recording quality. Just outstanding on every count.


----------



## Lenny

I was listening to some Haydn symphonies and suddenly woke up... Hey, what is this Schumann piece I haven't heard! But it was Mr. Haydn #97. Amazing music..


----------



## Pugg

​
*Leoncavallo: La Bohème*

Alan Titus (Schaunard), Alexandrina Milcheva (Musette), Franco Bonisolli (Marcello), Lucia Popp (Mimi), Bernd Weikl (Rodolfo), Alexander Malta (Barbemuche), Raimund Grumbach (Colline), Jörn W Wilsing (Visconte Paolo), Norbert Orth (Durand), Friedrich Lenz (Gaudenzio), Sofia Lis (Eufemia)

Coro de la Radio de Baviera & Orquesta de la Radio de Munich, Heinz Wallberg.


----------



## Vasks

*Austin - Overture: Richard II (Corp/Dutton)
Bridge - Lament for 2 Violas (Raphael Ensemble/Hyperion)
Howells- Piano Concerto #2 (Stott/Hyperion)*


----------



## bharbeke

Alexander Borodin: Symphony No. 1 (Evgeni Svetlanov, USSR Symphony Orchestra)

If you like Russian symphonic music, odds are that you will like this one, too. I enjoyed hearing it for the first time. What really hooked me was the section about three minutes into the first movement that starts with a bouncing oboe melody.


----------



## Marinera

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Haydn*: Arianna a Naxos, cantata, Hob.XXVIb/2
> *Monteverdi*: Lamento d'Arianna 'Lasciatemi morire'
> *Rossin*i: Giovanna d'Arco
> *Vivaldi*: Cantata RV675 'Piango, gemo, sospiro'
> 
> _Tereza Berganza_ (mezzo-soprano)
> 
> English Chamber Orchestra, Marcello Viotti


Perhaps Teresa Berganza wouldn't be my first choice for Monteverdi, really I think she's best from the early classical period and up, but with that voice she can sing anything anyway she likes and I won't complain


----------



## Vaneyes

Op. 31, recorded 1983 - '88.


----------



## Guest




----------



## AClockworkOrange

Richard Wagner: Overtures - Parsifal (Acts 1 & 2) & Der Fliegende Holländer
Herbert Von Karajan & the Berliner Philharmoniker

These performances on EMI are outstanding. I have noticed that with HVK, I tend to strongly prefer his EMI recordings over his DG works - especially as the 1980's hits. The sound quality is, to me anyhow preferable as is the atmosphere.


----------



## tdc

Brahms - Op. 76 piano pieces

Jeno Jando piano


----------



## tdc

Rzewski - The People United Will Never Be Defeated


----------



## Guest




----------



## Robert Gamble

Listening to this CD, starting with Stravinsky.. Then will move to Honegger..


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Boyce, Symphonies*

I started out with William Boughton. It's a competent recording. But I replaced it with Neville Marriner, because it is so much better.


----------



## starthrower

Cracked this baby open today. No. 1 is sensational!


----------



## Guest

Wonderful playing and sound.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sir Malcolm Arnold: The Film Music - Volume 1
Richard Hickox & the London Symphony Orchestra *

Orchestral Suites: Arranged by Christopher Palmer in consultation with the Composer
- The Bridge on the River Kwai
- Whistle Down the Wind
- Hobson's Choice
- The Inn of the Sixth Happiness

The Sound Barrier, Op.38 - A Rhapsody for Orchestra

An excellent collection of performances by Hickox & the LSO, the music really shines independently of the visuals they were composed for. The music is remarkably characterful and full of vigour. It is has Arnold's distinctive sound and feel.

Hickox, like Vernon Handley, had such a feel and instinct for Arnold's music. This collection illustrates the magic of truly great film music (or incidental music for that matter) - the ability to enhance a visual performance whilst also being able to stand in isolation - whether as a whole or as a suite.


----------



## jailhouse

Haydn - Symphony 103 (Jochum)


----------



## Guest

Franck - Boëly - Dubois


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Marinera

J.S. Bach BWV 1055 - BWV 1058 harpsichord concertos nos 4 - 7, & BWV 1060 for two harpsichords
Trevor Pinnock


----------



## Alfacharger

Piston and Yannatos.


----------



## Manxfeeder

starthrower said:


> Cracked this baby open today. No. 1 is sensational!


That looks interesting. I'm sampling the 4th symphony.


----------



## hpowders

Rhinotop said:


> I think that his string quartets are the weakest in his chamber music. His other chamber works are just gorgeous.


I don't believe there is much doubt about it. His chamber music is glorious, except for the string quartets.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I have decided to make a break from the Teutonic gods for a while and enjoy the goodwill of their more northerly counterparts from Finland. Therefore, the tone poems of Jean Sibelius, performed by the Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra and Neeme Järvi















and Symphonies No. 1 and 2, performed by Paavo Berglund and the Helsinki Philarmonic Orchestra


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> I have decided to make a break from the Teutonic gods for a while and enjoy the goodwill of their more northerly counterparts from Finland. Therefore, the tone poems of Jean Sibelius, performed by the Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra and Neeme Järvi
> 
> View attachment 91279
> View attachment 91280
> 
> 
> and Symphonies No. 1 and 2, performed by Paavo Berglund and the Helsinki Philarmonic Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 91281


Good for you,a break,enjoy your Sibelius.:tiphat:


----------



## jailhouse

woah thats some epic ****


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Traverso said:


> Good for you,a break,enjoy your Sibelius.:tiphat:


Oh, I do enjoy him a lot - and the Teutonic gods no less


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

My favorite late quartet(or is it?) and definitely my favorite middle one.


----------



## Guest

I need to listen to the Symphony again to see if it holds together better than it seems to on a first listen! His music is hard to describe--sort of a Scriabin meets Messiaen vibe. Haven't played the Piano Fantasy yet.


----------



## Ondine

*Brahms*
Piano Trio in C op. 87
Piano Trio in C minor op. 101
Trio in A minor Op. 114 for piano Clarinet and Cello
Beaux Arts Trio
Complete Chamber Music - Philips


----------



## Weston

Lenny said:


> I was listening to some Haydn symphonies and suddenly woke up... Hey, what is this Schumann piece I haven't heard! But it was Mr. Haydn #97. Amazing music..


 Maybe it was Karajan conducting? But, then I don't have #97 yet and not sure I've even heard it. You've got my curiosity up.


----------



## Poodle

I be lisen to more lovely and beauty opera, hope you be having good 2017


----------



## Weston

*Another trio of quartets*

*Haydn: String Quartet No. 16 in A Major, Op. 9, No. 6, Hob.III:24*
Festetics Quartet










Like Beethoven, Haydn makes the strings seem to have almost orchestral colors even in this early quartet. My goodness, that adagio movement sings up in the stratosphere!

*Kodaly: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 10*
Kontra Quartet










The atmosphere in this recording is a lot more spacious, less intimate, so it sounds a little orchestral too. This piece would work fine in a string orchestra setting to my ears. My eyes however are not so sure the cover would work in any setting.

*Ravel: String Quartet in F major *
The Kairos Quartet










The files for this piece have a 2002 timestamp, making them among the earliest mp3s I ever tried collecting, probably coming from the artists' web site or mp3.com via dial up. Encoded at 128kbs the sound is not horrible exactly, excluding the loud audience coughing, and the playing seems quite competent, so I've never gotten a better known version.

Listening to these it's hard for me to imagine that growing up and much of my adult life I found chamber music and especially string quartets boring.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: String Quintet & Lieder
Matthias Goerne/ Quatuor Ebène


----------



## Pugg

Marinera said:


> Perhaps Teresa Berganza wouldn't be my first choice for Monteverdi, really I think she's best from the early classical period and up, but with that voice she can sing anything anyway she likes and I won't complain


For me she is one of those voices who can sing the yellow pages and it sounds fine, always stylish.


----------



## Pugg

ArtMusic said:


>


My complements on your taste!


----------



## Pugg

Poodle said:


> I be lisen to more lovely and beauty opera, hope you be having good 2017


Do enlighten us whit what you are listening.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mussorgsky*ictures at an Exhibition
orch. Ravel
A Night on the Bare Mountain

*Tchaikovsky*: Waltz from Swan Lake

Wiener Philharmoniker, Gustavo Dudamel


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## ArtMusic

Pugg said:


> My complements on your taste!


Why thank you sir.


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi: Requiem*

Mirella Freni, Christa Ludwig, Carlo Cossutta & Nicolai Ghiaurov

Wiener Singverein & Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Pugg

I love those early post deliveries :

​
*Renée Fleming : Distant Light*

*Barber*: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op. 24

Bjork:
Virus
Joga
All is Full of Love
arr. Hans Ek

Hillborg:	
The Strand Settings
world premiere recording

Renée Fleming (soprano)

Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, Sakari Oramo


----------



## Pugg

​Another new arrival:

*Massenet: Thaïs*

Anna Moffo (Thaïs), Gabriel Bacquier (Athanaël), José Carreras (Nicias), Justino Diaz (Palémon), Patricia Clark (Crobyle), Antonia Butler (Myrtale), Elizabeth Bainbridge (Albine), Jessica Cash (La Charmeuse), Leslie Fyson (Servant)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus & New Philharmonia Orchestra, Julius Rudel


----------



## Marinera

*Liszt* 
_Sonata in B minor
6 Polish lieder 
Liebestraum Nr. 3
Mephisto waltz Nr 1 s110 nr 2

_

Claudio Arrau - piano
Disc 2


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13 'Winter Daydreams'

The Tempest, Op. 18

Orchestra Of St. Luke's, Pablo Heras-Casado


----------



## Guest

Sibelius 4 - Der Swan von Tuonela - 5


----------



## Pugg

​
*Fennell* conducts *Sousa*: 24 Favourite Marches


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Traverso said:


> Sibelius 4 - Der Swan von Tuonela - 5


You have your Sibelius auf Deutsch?


----------



## sbmonty

Symphony No. 2


----------



## bharbeke

Charles-Valentin Alkan: Grande Sonata "Les quatre ages", Op. 33 (Vincenzo Maltempo)

This sonata is really good, and its musical ideas easily overcome my usual dread/indifference regarding slower movements. Maltempo has virtuosity in his playing and the gift of making the music come alive with his interpretations.


----------



## Marinera

*Prokofiev*
_Piano concerto No.1_ - Argerich piano, conductor Dutoit
_Violin concerto No.1_ - F.P. Zimmermann violin, conductor Maazel
_Visions Fugitives_ - Michel Beroff piano


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> You have your Sibelius auf Deutsch?


I have the Maazel box too.


















Should I gfo for this one too ( 15 euro)


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ There is no such thing as too little good music


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert*: Impromptus, D.899 & D.935 
_Ingrid Haebler_


----------



## sbmonty

Pugg said:


> *Schubert*: Impromptus, D.899 & D.935
> _Ingrid Haebler_


I was just looking at this boxset online. How do you like it? I have the Decca Sound Volumes I and II. Great fun exploring so much music so easily.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Vasks

*Steffani - Overture to "Marco Aurelio" (Fasolis/Decca)
G. Gabrielli - 3 Canzoni from "Sacrae Symphoniae" (His Majestys Sagbutts & Cornetts/Hyperion)
Striggio - Intermedi: Fugi, spena mia & O giovenil ardire (I Fagiolini/Decca)
Bertali - 3 Sonati (Musica Fiata/cpo)*


----------



## Pugg

sbmonty said:


> I was just looking at this boxset online. How do you like it? I have the Decca Sound Volumes I and II. Great fun exploring so much music so easily.


I love this box, is one of the best.
( see a few pages back , someone ask the same question)


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert: Rosamunde.*
Cotrubas/ Boskovsky.


----------



## gardibolt

starthrower said:


> Cracked this baby open today. No. 1 is sensational!


Yeah, Tennstedt's Mahler is excellent.


----------



## Guest

Louis Couperin


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Manxfeeder

gardibolt said:


> Yeah, Tennstedt's Mahler is excellent.


Rats. This is tempting me to acquire another box set.


----------



## Ondine

*Brahms*
Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34
String Quintet in F, Op. 88
Berlin Philharmonic Octet
Werner Haas - Piano
Complete Chamber Music
Philips


----------



## bharbeke

Shostakovich: Piano Quintet, Op. 57 (Fitzwilliam Quartet, Vladimir Ashkenazy)

The players do a fine job, but this composition does not deserve anyone's time. I detested each of the movements and found no beauty in any of them.

My tastes on Shostakovich vary wildly. He wrote some exquisite music and some that I would put in the trash. I still want to hear more of his output, but I keep my expectations low.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Halévy: La Juive (highlights)*

Richard Tucker (Eléazar), Martina Arroyo (Rachel), Anna Moffo (Eudoxie), Juan Sabate (Léopold), Bonaldo Giaiotti (Brogni)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus & New Philharmonia Orchestra, Antonio de Almeida.


----------



## JACE

Manxfeeder said:


> Rats. This is tempting me to acquire another box set.


The live Mahler 5 in that box is AWESOME.


----------



## Guest

Bruckner 7


----------



## bharbeke

Brahms: Ballades, Op. 10 (Emil Gilels)

I liked Nos. 2 and 3, and the other two are okay.


----------



## JACE

I'm now listening to *Mahler's Third Symphony* as performed by Rafael Kubelik & the BRSO:










My favorite recording of this epic work!


----------



## Ondine

*Brahms*
String Quintet in G, Op. 111
Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115
Berlin Philharmonic Octet
Complete Chamber Music
Philips


----------



## Guest

bharbeke said:


> Shostakovich: Piano Quintet, Op. 57 (Fitzwilliam Quartet, Vladimir Ashkenazy)
> 
> The players do a fine job, but this composition does not deserve anyone's time. I detested each of the movements and found no beauty in any of them.


In your opinion...


----------



## hpowders

Aaron Copland Organ Symphony
Paul Jacobs, organ
San Francisco Symphony
Michael Tilson Thomas

An early start to this week's Saturday Symphony.

Impressive early Copland work.

Not as much organ as one would assume. The organ is integrated in as part of the orchestra.


----------



## Guest

Sweelinck


----------



## starthrower

No. 2 recorded 1981. Sonics aren't as spectacular as No. 1, but a beautiful performance.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Some Tchaikovsky... The 5th...


----------



## bharbeke

Kontrapunctus said:


> In your opinion...


It's all our opinions that we're posting here (with the exception of things like vaneyes posting when different performances were recorded). Obviously, the people giving the Stalin Prize disagree with me about the merit of Shostakovich's piano quintet, and I am sure that some others will like it. I am just not among their number, and I can tell that it is not the interpretation that is my hang-up in this case.


----------



## hpowders

Liszt Sonata in B minor
Stephen Hough, piano

One of the more intelligent interpretations I've heard.
Uses virtuosity in service and in proportion to the overall conception instead of simply racing ahead as in "Hey, look at how fast I can play!"

An admirable Stephen Hough recording!


----------



## George O

*I miss spring, but it will be here soon*










Henri Vieuxtemps (1820-1881): Violin Concerto No. 5 in A minor, op 37
-State Radio Orchestra of the U.S.S.R. / Kiril Kondrashin

Pablo de Sarasate (1844-1908): Carmen Fantasy
-State Radio Orchestra of the U.S.S.R. / Vassili Nebolsin

Camille Saint-Saëns (1835-1921): Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso
-State Radio Orchestra of the U.S.S.R. / Alexander Gauk

Leonid Kogan, violin

on Westminster (NYC), from 1956

5 stars


----------



## Guest

Franck - Guilmant CD 13


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2009, 1965 - '68.


----------



## Robert Gamble

hpowders said:


> View attachment 91297
> 
> 
> Liszt Sonata in B minor
> Stephen Hough, piano
> 
> One of the more intelligent interpretations I've heard.
> Uses virtuosity in service and in proportion to the overall conception instead of simply racing ahead as in "Hey, look at how fast I can play!"
> 
> An admirable Stephen Hough recording!


And I'm just putting this one in my player now...


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> View attachment 91297
> 
> 
> Liszt Sonata in B minor
> Stephen Hough, piano
> 
> One of the more *intelligent interpretations* I've heard.
> Uses virtuosity in service and in proportion to the overall conception instead of simply racing ahead as in "Hey, look at how fast I can play!"
> 
> An admirable Stephen Hough recording!


"We don' need any highfalutin interps. 'round these parts. Jus' git it done."


----------



## Vaneyes

bharbeke said:


> Shostakovich: Piano Quintet, Op. 57 (Fitzwilliam Quartet, Vladimir Ashkenazy)
> 
> The players do a fine job, but this composition does not deserve anyone's time. I detested each of the movements and found no beauty in any of them.
> 
> My tastes on Shostakovich vary wildly. He wrote some exquisite music and some that I would put in the trash. I still want to hear more of his output, but I keep my expectations low.


As with other tough-to-crack-nuts, try leaving it alone for awhile. Then come back to it with another rec.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> I love those early post deliveries :
> 
> ​
> *Renée Fleming : Distant Light*
> 
> *Barber*: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op. 24
> 
> Bjork:
> Virus
> Joga
> All is Full of Love
> arr. Hans Ek
> 
> Hillborg:
> The Strand Settings
> world premiere recording
> 
> Renée Fleming (soprano)
> 
> Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, Sakari Oramo


"Thanks, I'll hafta give the wack-job Bjork a listen."


----------



## Rhinotop

bharbeke said:


> Shostakovich: Piano Quintet, Op. 57 (Fitzwilliam Quartet, Vladimir Ashkenazy)
> 
> The players do a fine job, but this composition does not deserve anyone's time. I detested each of the movements and found no beauty in any of them.
> 
> My tastes on Shostakovich vary wildly. He wrote some exquisite music and some that I would put in the trash. I still want to hear more of his output, but I keep my expectations low.


I disagree. Personally I find Shostakovich's style very attractive, along with the trio for piano nº 2 and sonatas for cello, violin and viola. It is complex but disrespectful to say that someone is going to put some composition in the "trash" just because that person does not like it. But ok, everyone has their own musical preferences


----------



## Ondine

*Brahms*
Piano Quartet in G minor, Op. 25
Piano Quartet in C minor, Op. 60
Beaux Arts Trio
Complete Chamber Music
Philips


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mussorgsky*ictures at an Exhibition
> orch. Ravel
> A Night on the Bare Mountain
> 
> *Tchaikovsky*: Waltz from Swan Lake
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Gustavo Dudamel


FWIW I see The Hurwitzer gave it one of his "CD from Hell" reviews.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1990 - '92, 1999.


----------



## realdealblues

Vaneyes said:


> FWIW I see The Hurwitzer gave it one of his "CD from Hell" reviews.


I don't always agree with him but The Hurwitzer is dead on with that recording, it's awful!


----------



## jim prideaux

Niels Gade-Symphonies 2 and 8 as well as the 'Scottish' Overture 'In the Highlands' performed by Hogwood and the Danish National RSO.......after a busy yet rewarding week rather attractive and enjoyable music that might not be part of the central repertoire but perhaps deserves greater consideration-for those who also enjoy Berwald!


----------



## George O

Essential Piano Library [one of six records in the set]

Alexander Scriabin (1872-1915)
Poem in F sharp minor, op 32, no 1
Sonata No. 9, op 68 ("Black Mass")
Etude in C sharp minor, op 2, no 1

Sergei Prokofiev (1891-1953)
Sonata No. 3 in A minor, op 28

Samuel Barber (1910-1981)
Sonata in E flat minor, op 26

Ruth Laredo, piano

on Baldwin Piano & Organ Company (Cincinnati, Ohio), from 1981


----------



## Manxfeeder

Georg Solti and the LSO playing Russian chestnuts.


----------



## jailhouse

just played brahms - symphony no. 3 (abbado)

np Bach - Es reißet euch ein schrecklich Ende, BWV 90 (gardiner)


----------



## JACE

*Mahler: The Complete Works (Warner Classics)*
Symphony No. 5 / Klaus Tennstedt, London Philharmonic Orchestra
<<Live recording>>


----------



## Robert Gamble

And to end the work day...


----------



## bharbeke

Franz Liszt: Annees de pelerinage (Bertrand Chamayou)

I'm very glad I went on these musical journeys. It is all performed and recorded well. Here are the sections where the Liszt magic happened for me:

1st suite
5. Orage
7. Eglogue
2nd suite
3. Canzonette del Salvator Rosa
5. Sonetto 104 del Petrarca
7. Apres une lecture du Dante (Fantasia quasi Sonata)
2nd suite supplement
1. Gondolier
3. Tarantelle
3rd suite
3. Les jeux d'eau a la Villa d'Este
6. Sursum corda (Erhebet eure Herzen)


----------



## jailhouse

jp Haydn - Symphony 95 (jochum)


np Ligeti - string quartet 1 (artemis quartet)
lol forgot how amazing this quartet is. So damn intense. Now that i'm a huge nerd I've noticed that the 3rd/4th movement is based on themes from the 'bartok rest in peace' movement of his musica ricercata. Very fitting


----------



## Ondine

*Brahms*
Piano Quartet in A, Op. 26
Piano Trio in A, Op. posth.
Beaux Arts Trio
Manahem Pressler - Piano
Walter Trampler - Viola
Complete Chamber Music
Philips


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Hugo Wolf, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau and Daniel Barenboim









How I love this music!

Hugo Wolf was an ardent Wagnerian, and it shows in the music. A lot of the lieder have this dark, nocturnal, soulful quality that is most reminiscent of passages like "O sink hernieder, Nacht der Liebe" from Tristan und Isolde.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1999, 2002.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Piano Sonata No. 21 in B flat.*


----------



## Manxfeeder

JACE said:


> *Mahler: The Complete Works (Warner Classics)*
> Symphony No. 5 / Klaus Tennstedt, London Philharmonic Orchestra
> <<Live recording>>


AARGH! I keep talking myself out of getting this set, and you guys keep tormenting me!

So is it the complete Tennesdt set or the Warner Classics set? Looks like I'm sitting on the horns of a dilemma.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 5
*


----------



## Ondine

*Brahms*
Sonata for Cello and Piano No. 1 in E minor, Op. 38
Sonata for Cello and Piano No. 2 in F, Op. 99

Janos Starker - Violoncello
György Sebok - Piano

Sonata for Clarinet and Piano No. 1 in F, Op. 120

George Pieterson - Clarinet
Hephzibah Menuhin - Piano

Complete Chamber Music - Philips


----------



## Guest

Schnabel playing Beethoven's late Sonatas. Heavenly playing, and one's ear soon adapts to the 1932 audio.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Ondine

*Brahms*
Sonata for Clarinet and Piano No. 2 in E flat, Op. 120

George Pieterson - Clarinet
Hephzibah Menuhin - Piano

String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51

Quartetto Italiano

Complete Chamber Music - Philips


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas, Op. 2 Nos. 1-3 
Arthur Schnabel, piano


----------



## jailhouse

Bach - Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen, BWV 56 (Gardiner)


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

JACE said:


> I'm now listening to *Mahler's Third Symphony* as performed by Rafael Kubelik & the BRSO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite recording of this epic work!


Interpretively, this is my favorite complete Mahler set of those I have owned or heard.


----------



## Ondine

*Brahms*
String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 51
String Quartet No. 3 in B flat, Op. 67

Quartetto Italiano

Complete Chamber Music - Philips


----------



## agoukass

Faure: 13 Barcarolles
Jean-Philippe Collard, piano


----------



## Pugg

​
For the Saturday symphony tradition.

*Copland*: Organ Symphony • Symphony No. 3


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann*; Piano concerto / Kinderszenen.
_Martin Stadtfeld_


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> "Thanks, I'll hafta give the wack-job Bjork a listen."


I think Mrs Fleming looks way better.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> FWIW I see The Hurwitzer gave it one of his "CD from Hell" reviews.





realdealblues said:


> I don't always agree with him but The Hurwitzer is dead on with that recording, it's awful!


He must bust the only one, I do thinks it is stunning .
My 2 cent as they say.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

​
*Dora Pejačević: The Complete Piano Works*

Disc 2
Natasa Veljkovic (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
Haydn: Symphonies No. 6 "Le Matin" No. 7 "Le Midi" No. 8


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart:*

Serenade No. 10 in B flat major, K361 'Gran Partita'
Serenade No. 11 in E flat major, K375

Netherlands Wind Ensemble, _Edo de Waart_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Nabucco*

Tito Gobbi (Nabucco), Elena Souliotis (Abigaille), Carlo Cava (Zaccaria), Bruno Prevedi (Ismaele), Dora Carral (Fenena), Giovanni Foiani (Gran Sacerdote), Walter Kräutler (Abdallo), Anna D'Auria (Anna)

Vienna Opera Orchestra & Chorus, Lamberto Gardelli.


----------



## Guest

Schubert Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau CD 8


----------



## Pugg

​*Strauss*: Violin Concerto, Sinfonia Domestica.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Digging into two recent arrivals.

The three Antheil quartets conveniently represent each of his foremost creative periods - the modernist _enfant terrible_ of the early to mid-1920's who hung out in Paris with the likes of Man Ray and Jean Cocteau, the sudden about-turn to a more sober neoclassisism not long afterwards and then the final decade or so where he often composed in a neo-romantic style like his near-contemporary Erich Korngold.

George Antheil - String Quartet no.1 (1924 - rev. 1925), String Quartet no.2 [_'To Sylvia Beach, with Love'_](1927) and String Quartet no.3 (1948):










The Bernstein work is a posthumous distillation of what was his only real stage failure, _1600 Pennsylvania Avenue_ (1976), based on Alan Jay Lerner's book. The shorter work touches on certain events in the form of short scenes from the establishment of Washington D.C. (_'Ten Square Miles by the Potomac River'_) through to the (cautious?) optimism of the country during the early years of the 20th century under Theodore Roosevelt (_'To Make Us Proud'_).

Leonard Bernstein - _A White House Cantata_ [Lyrics: Alan Jay Lerner] (posth. 1990s):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Guilini /Arnold*: Guitar Concertos
Julian Bream, Melos Ensemble


----------



## starthrower

Two very different works. The symphony is recommended if you want to get a buzz on and kick back in the recliner and drift off. The concerto is a bit more vigorous and violent. And the Chandos sonics are great as usual.


----------



## Guest

Just in the mailbox so I can participate. Dallas Mata (Mata killed in a plaincrash,just read)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Symphony The Great.

Wiener Philharmoniker, István Kertész


----------



## Guest

Sousa


----------



## Vinyl

First time listening to this lovely recording of Cosi Fan Tutte from L'Oiseau-Lyre (Decca).
Beautiful production from Drottningholm Palace Theatre in Stockholm. Sounds excellent, despite flimsy eighties vinyl.

Bonus: my fiancée is enjoying it as well, which surprises both of us. 









(sorry, I can't seem to make images rotate correctly. Next time I'll read a FAQ or something and get it right. )


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin:* Piano concerto 2 / Rondo à la Krakowiak

Bella Davidovich/ Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## hpowders

Liszt Sonata in B minor
Khatia Buniatishvili

Fasten your seat belts!


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Giving Fischer-Dieskau's and Bernstein's _Falstaff_ another spin. A glorious recording, in my view.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Boieldieu - Overture to "Zoraime et Zulnar" (Bonynge/London)
Berlioz - Harold in Italy (Trampler/RCA)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Clara Schumann, Konzertsatz in F minor*

I might stay around for Louse Farrenc's Clarinet Trio.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Elena Souliotis* (Classic Recitals)

Donizetti: (Anna Bolena)

Verdi: Macbeth/ Luisa Miller/ Un ballo in maschera

Orchestra dell'Opera di Roma, Oliviero de Fabritiis

Recorded: RCA Studio A, Rome, September 1966.


----------



## Barbebleu

Königsballade, Euren König, sung by Helge Rosvaenge. A fantastic singer much neglected.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Ligeti
String Quartet No. 1 ("Métamorphoses nocturnes") 
String Quartet No. 2 
Hommage à Hilding Rosenberg, for violin & cello	
Ballade and Dance, for 2 violins 
2 movements for string quartet*
Arditti Quartet [Sony, 1996]










*
Furrer
Wüstenbuch
ira-arca
Lied
Aer*
Klangforum Wien; Trio Catch










*
Brahms
Piano trio No. 3 in C minor, Op.101
Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 25*
Trio Wanderer [HM, 2006]










*
Schubert 
Piano Trio No. 1 in B flat, D.898
Notturno in D flat, D.897*
Trio Wanderer [HM, 2008]

Lyrical and quite different to my old BAT LP recordings, this is an impressionistic and rather 'French' take on Schubert. Refreshingly different. This is my new disc of the week this week.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Poulenc, Piano Music*

I'm listening to the first CD from this three-CD set. Poulenc is always fun and goes well with a morning of coffee and snow.


----------



## Vronsky

*Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 4 & 5 (Fellner, OSM, Nagano)*










Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 4 & 5
Till Fellner *·* Orchestre symphonique de Montréal *·* Kent Nagano


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1991, 1992.


----------



## bharbeke

Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 1 (Maria Lettberg)

Okay, first movement is my favorite

Silvestri: soundtrack to Contact

This score does an okay job supporting the amazing visuals and story of the movie, but it does not do very well on its own.

Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2, Op. 83 (Rudolf Serkin, Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra)

This was a good performance and worth hearing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Arvo Part, Litany*

When this first came out, NPR noted how it was timed to synchronize with the sunrise, so once I got up early to see if it was true. It was. I haven't done it since.


----------



## tortkis

Roberto Gerhard (1896-1970): Complete String Quartets & Chaconne - Arditti String Quartet (Aeon)


----------



## JACE

Manxfeeder said:


> AARGH! I keep talking myself out of getting this set, and you guys keep tormenting me!
> 
> So is it the complete Tennesdt set or the Warner Classics set? Looks like I'm sitting on the horns of a dilemma.


The good news is that I don't think you can wrong with either of them!


----------



## George O

Havergal Brian (1876-1972)

Symphony No. 10 (1954)

-Leicestershire Schools Symphony Orchestra / James Loughran

Symphony No. 21 (1963)

-Leicestershire Schools Symphony Orchestra / Eric Pinkett

on Unicorn (London), from 1973
recorded 1972


----------



## JACE

Haydn67 said:


> Interpretively, this is my favorite complete Mahler set of those I have owned or heard.


I feel the same way. There are no "klunkers" in Kubelik's set; it's consistently _excellent_ -- or better than that.


----------



## Manxfeeder

JACE said:


> I feel the same way. There are no "klunkers" in Kubelik's set; it's consistently _excellent_ -- or better than that.


AAUGH! Stop already with the Mahler recommendations! (Just kidding.)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Cannabich, Symphony No. 49. Mahler, Symphony No. 5*

Cannabich is not a name you hear every day, but his symphonies are lovely, coming from the pre-classical era out of Mannheim. There's no counterpoint or continuo, and his orchestra is laid out like a modern orchestra, and they are laid out fast-slow-fast. They tend to point ahead to what's to come rather than arriving there.

Then it's on to Kubelik's take on Mahler's 5th symphony.


----------



## bharbeke

John Ottman (featuring themes by John Williams): Superman Returns soundtrack

There is a lot to like here. The first track is one of the best versions of the Superman main title that I have ever heard. I would say it is even slightly better than the one used in the original movie. Another standout track is "How Could You Leave Us."

Down from amazing to merely really good are the tracks "Rough Flight," "You're Not One of Them," and "Not Like the Train Set."


----------



## Guest

Scott Joplin Joshua Rifkin - Ralph Grierson The Southland Stingers


----------



## Jos

screen shot windows

Somewhat obscure composers but very enjoyable. 
Another gem from that vast Turnabout Vox catalogue.

TV, 1974
British pressing


----------



## Guest

I finished listening to this disc this morning. He is quite a remarkable player: has tons of technique, passion, sensitivity--you name it!


----------



## Guest

Shostakovich 14 & 15


----------



## ShropshireMoose

bharbeke said:


> Edward Elgar: Violin Concerto (Tasmin Little, Andrew Davis, Royal Scottish National Orchestra)
> 
> The thrills of this concerto are front-loaded, with the end of the first movement being extremely powerful. Not much of note happens in the third movement, so the concerto gets an overall rating of okay.


Try Albert Sammons' recording of the Elgar Concerto if you can, it's still (88 years after it was recorded) head and shoulders above most of the competition, and you can pick up the excellent Naxos transfer for a couple of pounds on Amazon (coupled with Sammons' equally stunning 1944 recording of the Delius Concerto.)


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

JACE said:


> I feel the same way. There are no "klunkers" in Kubelik's set; it's consistently _excellent_ -- or better than that.


Agree again, I do not hear a bad one in the entire cycle either....And at the risk of further troubling Manxfeeder, I can't help but concurring also on the Tennstedt set. Of course, owning both is not a bad proposition. :tiphat:


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

bharbeke said:


> Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 1 (Maria Lettberg
> 
> Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2, Op. 83 (Rudolf Serkin, Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra)
> 
> This was a good performance and worth hearing.


If you like the Serkin/Ormandy Brahms No.2, you should hear the pair performing Brahms' First Piano Concerto---one of the best things I have *ever* heard from Serkin...or *anybody* who has performed that piece.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Orlando Gibbons, Second Service and Anthems.*

Edward Higginbottom and the Choir of New College, Oxford.


----------



## jim prideaux

Davis and the Staatskapelle Dresden performing Schubert's 2nd and 4th Symphonies......


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Brahms: Paganini Variations, Op.35
Busoni: Fantasia after J.S. Bach/Serenade/Giga, Bolero et Variazione/Sonatinas Nos. 3 "ad usum infantis" and 6 "super Carmen"/Indian Diary No.1/Albumblatt No.3/Elegie No.2 "All Italia" Egon Petri
Liszt-Busoni: Rapsodie Espagnole Egon Petri/Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra/Dimitri Mitropoulos

Martinu: Symphonies Nos. 3 and 4 Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Bryden Thomson

The fourth CD in this magnificent APR set of Egon Petri's recordings. As probably the finest of Busoni's piano pupils, he plays his master's works to the manner born, and his performance of Busoni's arrangement for piano and orchestra of Liszt's Rapsodie Espagnole is stunning, and Mitropoulos too was a Busoni pupil. A wonderful set.
This box of Martinu's Symphonies has been an absolute joy, they are amazing works, full of life and power and I cannot imagine them being better played than they are by Bryden Thomson and his Scottish forces, the recording (1991) is spectacular too, and at the price a genuine bargain. *VERY HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!!!!* (and then some!!)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 5*

I don't know what it is about Kondrashin's Mahler, but I seem to be attracted to it, at least the 3rd and the 5th so far. I wish the set was more of a bargain price. Oh, well, at least there's Spotify.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Martinu, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Franz Liszt: Totentanze, 2 Hungarian Rhapsodies etc.*
*Jos van Immerseel & the Anima Eterna with Rian de Waal (Erard fortepiano 1886) 
*
I adore this disc of Liszt 's Orchestral Works, the performances are incredibly compelling and energetic.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Arvo Part, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Guest

Hugo Wolf


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ Traverso, mein lieber, we are listening to the same music at the same time again. How do you find it?


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> ^ Traverso, mein lieber, we are listening to the same music at the same time again. How do you find it?


Auch kleine Dinge,I started today with Copland and Sousa,Scott Joplin and Shostakovich last two string quartets,so beautiful.
And then I looked to this box with Lieder from Hugo Wolf and it is realy the same joy as with the Schubert or Schumann lieder.
Italienisches Liederbuch (1969)
The Mörike lieder (1958) a very young Dieskau :tiphat:



















Auch kleine Dinge können uns entzücken, 
Auch kleine Dinge können teuer sein. 
Bedenkt, wie gern wir uns mit Perlen schmücken; 
Sie werden schwer bezahlt und sind nur klein. 
Bedenkt, wie klein ist die Olivenfrucht, 
Und wird um ihre Güte doch gesucht. 
Denkt an die Rose nur, wie klein sie ist, 
Und duftet doch so lieblich, wie ihr wisst.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berg, Piano Sonata, Op. 1. Schoenberg, Three Piano Pieces*

Lovely pieces by two composers who aren't always associated with the lovely.


----------



## Guest

Wonderfully played and record performances on 180 gram "audiophile" vinyl.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert: Impromptus.*
Murray Perahia.


----------



## Pugg

​*Dvorak*: Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 53
Romance in F minor, Op. 11

Itzhak Perlman (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Wonderfully played and record performances on 180 gram "audiophile" vinyl.


In this thread you can say that safely without getting bitten.


----------



## Five and Dime

Let's see...

Copland: Orchestral Works, Vol. 2 (Symphonies)
Jonathan Scott, BBC Philharmonic, John Wilson / Chandos










Ysaÿe: Neiges d'antan
Roussev, Coeytaux, Orchestre Philharmonique Royal de Liege, Kantorow
Musique en Wallonie









Duparc: Chansons
Paul Groves, Roger Vignoles / Naxos









Balance Problems
yMusic










Suomi - Finland 100 [disc 2 today]
Ondine









Polish Violin Concertos
Piotr Plawner, Kammersymphonie Berlin / Naxos


----------



## Poodle

Five and Dime said:


> I listen to so much stuff, I rarely post here.
> 
> Let's see...
> 
> Copland: Orchestral Works, Vol. 2 (Symphonies)
> Jonathan Scott, BBC Philharmonic, John Wilson / Chandos
> 
> Ysaÿe: Neiges d'antan
> Roussev, Coeytaux, Orchestre Philharmonique Royal de Liege, Kantorow
> Musique en Wallonie
> 
> Duparc: Chansons
> Paul Groves, Roger Vignoles / Naxos
> 
> View attachment 91342
> 
> 
> Balance Problems
> yMusic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suomi - Finland 100 [disc 2 today]
> Ondine
> 
> View attachment 91341
> 
> 
> Polish Violin Concertos
> Piotr Plawner, Kammersymphonie Berlin / Naxos


  I be good


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt*: Piano Sonata in B minor, S178

Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 2 in G sharp minor, Op. 19 'Sonata Fantasy'

*Ivo Pogorelich (piano)*


----------



## Pugg

[/QUOTE]​
*Arensky*: Piano trios.

Borodin Trio.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Liszt*: Piano Sonata in B minor, S178
> 
> Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 2 in G sharp minor, Op. 19 'Sonata Fantasy'
> 
> *Ivo Pogorelich (piano)*


Thus Spake Pogorelich.


----------



## Pugg

​ *Rossini: Stabat Mater.*

Riccardo Muti, conducting .


----------



## Pugg

The Inaugural Season: Extraordinary Met Performances From 1966-67​
*Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor*

Joan Sutherland (Lucia), Richard Tucker (Edgardo), Anselmo Colzani (Enrico), Nicola Ghiuselev (Raimondo)

Richard Bonynge


----------



## Vronsky

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 (Daniel Barenboim & Staatskapelle Berlin)*










Anton Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
Daniel Barenboim *·* Staatskapelle Berlin


----------



## elgar's ghost

Listening to music by Hans Werner Henze last night and again this morning.

Violin Concerto no.1 (1946), _Voices_ - 22 songs for mezzo-soprano, tenor, tape and ensemble (1973), _Barcarola_ for large orchestra [_In memoriam Paul Dessau_] (1979), Symphony no.7 (1983-84), _Five Night Pieces_ for Violin and Orchestra (1990) and Violin Concerto no.3 (1997):
























(*** - same EMI recording but different artwork)


----------



## Guest

Beautiful music.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*iano Concertos K246 & 271 
(Kertész)


----------



## stejo

First post here!
Listen to Georges Onslow, String Quintet #26, lovely music!


----------



## Guest

Sibelius 6 - 7 Tapiola


----------



## Pugg

​
*Grieg*; String quartets.
Aryn Quartet.


----------



## Judith

Tchaikovsky 2nd piano Concerto
Stephen Hough
Minnesota Orchestra
Conducted by Osmo Vanska

Very beautiful, melodious and not hackneyed like the 1st piano concerto!


----------



## Barelytenor

Pugg said:


> The Inaugural Season: Extraordinary Met Performances From 1966-67​
> *Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor*
> 
> Joan Sutherland (Lucia), Richard Tucker (Edgardo), Anselmo Colzani (Enrico), Nicola Ghiuselev (Raimondo)
> 
> Richard Bonynge


I see this is available from Amazon but still pretty pricey. We belong to Amazon Prime so shipping is free and there are tons of free streaming videos ... but I do not find any opera available on Amazon Prime. Does anyone know if it is somewhere buried on their massive site?

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Barelytenor

stejo said:


> View attachment 91348
> 
> 
> First post here!
> Listen to Georges Onslow, String Quintet #26, lovely music!


Welcome aboard stejo! Glad to have you here.

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## starthrower

Symphonies by Sawallisch/Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming * sings: Ravel/ Messiaen/ Dutilleux.


----------



## hpowders

Haydn Symphony No. 102 in B Flat Major
La Petite Bande
Sigiswald Kuijken

One of my favorite Haydn London Symphonies given fine HIP treatment.

A nice way to start my day!


----------



## sbmonty

Les Préludes


----------



## Sonata

A Russian music day:


















Symphony 5


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to *Gregorian *this morning, i did a party friday we play classic rock and folklorique music my father party whit us that was cool, i put a bit o*f J-s Bach* since my father like him very mutch, over all it was a great party.

Now i will lisen to some* Adémar de Chabannes* and* landario di cortona* in my living room life go on we move on, i know it frustrating i can't lisen to music in my sleeping room whit a better gear and im lisening to classical mostly on my old xp pc
i got a new set of speakers there kinda cheap but they do the job, when i go to bed i use headphone wireless, because the reception is good only in this room.Have a nice day folks and venturing into ars antiqua in the morning is a great way to start the day.

Have a nice day fellows audiophile , art lover, Talk classical menbers deprofundis is trying to start the year on the right foot
and think im on the right path.

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
Boccherini:Cello Concerto No. 2 in D major, G. 479

Tartini: Cello Concerto in A major

Vivaldi:Cello Concerto in C major, RV398

Cello Concerto in G major, RV413

_Mstislav Rostropovich _(cello)

Orchestra of the Collegium Musicum, Paul Sacher


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vasks

_Another day spinning records on the turntable_

*Penderecki - Pittsburg Overture (Boudreau/private label)
Lutoslawski - Three Poems of Henri Michaux (composer/Muza)
Serocki - Sinfonietta for Two String Orchestras (Rowicki/Philips)*

_And with that, I'm gone for a few days. My orchestra piece (which you can hear here at TC - http://www.talkclassical.com/43318-orchestra-piece.html) is being given a reading a few states away with the possibility of it resulting in a performance, so I'm off to hear it._


----------



## jim prideaux

'This box of Martinu's Symphonies has been an absolute joy, they are amazing works, full of life and power and I cannot imagine them being better played than they are by Bryden Thomson and his Scottish forces, the recording (1991) is spectacular too, and at the price a genuine bargain. VERY HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!!!! (and then some!!)'

Shropshire Moose-last night!

Mr Moose...good to see you have resorted to big letters in bold when extolling the virtues of these great works.....have not personally heard the Thomsen recordings but Belohlavek and Jarvi have also recorded really impressive complete cycles.My personal favourites are the 1st and 2nd (I believe the slow second movement is one of the most affecting yet understated pieces of music I have heard) so I could not resist ordering a second hand copy of the Flor recordings!


----------



## Judith

Now listening to:
Sibelius
Symphony No 5

Simon Rattle 
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra 

From Sibelius Complete Symphonies 

Heard final movement on Radio today so gave me inspiration to listen to complete symphony.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Szymanowski:Król Roger*

_Thomas Hampson (King Roger), Elzieta Szmytka (Roxana), Philip Langridge (Edrisi)_, Ryszard Minkiewicz (Shepherd), Robert Gierlach (Archbishop), Jadwiga Rappé (Deaconess)

City of Birmingham Symphony Chorus & City of Birmingham Symphony Youth Chorus

Symphony No. 4, Op. 60 (Sinfonia Concertante)

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Simon Rattle.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Granate

JACE said:


> *Mahler: The Complete Works (Warner Classics)*
> Symphony No. 5 / Klaus Tennstedt, London Philharmonic Orchestra
> <<Live recording>>


Wait so is it the live recording instead of the 1980 studio one?
I hope it is not. This set was on my wish list for my birthday.


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.5 - II*

Sorry for not posting anything in days. Suddenly every version began to sound *identical!*

Luckily from that day until today I have rejected like 25 normal recordings and selected two excellent versions (only 14 more to review).

These are my all alike:

And by all alike I mean 2 things:
1. There is, artistically, nothing wrong with those recordings
2. *I CANNOT TELL ANY DIFFERENCE!* 

*Bruckner*
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (1878 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Wolfgang Sawallisch, BySO, Orfeo (1992)*

*Bruckner*
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (1878 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Michael Gielen, SWR SO BBuF, SWR (1989)*

*Bruckner*
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (1878 Original Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Bernard Haitink, WPO, Phillips (1988/2002 Reissue Edition)*

*Bruckner*
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (1878 Original Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Bernard Haitink, RCO, Phillips (1971/2005 Reissue Edition)*

*Bruckner*
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (1878 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Bernard Haitink, SOdBR, BR Classics (2010 Live recording)*

*Bruckner*
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (1878 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Rudolf Kempe, MPO, Acanta (1975)*

*Bruckner*
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (1878 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Giuseppe Sinopoli, SKD, DG (1999)*

*Bruckner*
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (1878 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Georg Solti, CSO, Decca (1980)*

*Bruckner*
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (1878 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Daniel Barenboim, CSO, DG (1977)*

*Bruckner*
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (1878 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Stanisław Skrowaczewski, RSOS, Oehms (2003)*

*Bruckner*
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (1878 Original Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Riccardo Chailly, RCO, Decca (1991)*

*Bruckner*
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (1878 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Nikolaus Harnoncourt, WPO, Sony (2004)*

*Bruckner*
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (1878 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Kurt Eichhorn, SOdBR, Capriccio (1990 Live recording at St. Florian)*

*Bruckner*
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (1878 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Lovro von Matačić, CzPO, Supraphon (1970 Live recording)*


----------



## Taggart

Barelytenor said:


> I see this is available from Amazon but still pretty pricey. We belong to Amazon Prime so shipping is free and there are tons of free streaming videos ... but I do not find any opera available on Amazon Prime. Does anyone know if it is somewhere buried on their massive site?
> 
> :tiphat:
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> George


Um - type opera into the prime search box and see what happens.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

More Jean Sibelius: Symphonies No. 3, 4, 5 and 6, performed by Paavo Berglund and the Helsinki Philarmonic Orchestra.









I know, epithets like "cold, crisp and wintry" used in regard to Sibelius' music are trite and overused - but that is really the best way to describe it. I am waiting for the temperature to get to at least -15C instead of - 25, so I can go for a long walk in the forest - and then come home and listen to Sibelius.


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.5 - III*

And now some random recordings that are either a great disaster, pretty interesting or a huge success. You guess:









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (1878 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Jaap van Zweden, NthRPO, Exton (2007)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (1878 Original Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Herbert von Karajan, BPO, DG (1976)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (1878 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Georg Tintner, RNSO, Naxos (1996)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (1878 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Takashi Asahina, OPO, Jean Jean (1978/2000 Issue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (1878 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Mario Venzago, TS, CPO (2014)*


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.5 - IV*

The rest of recordings that are either a great disaster, pretty interesting or a huge success. You guess:









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (1878 Original Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Christian Thielemann, MPO, DG (2005)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (1878 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Simone Young, HPO, Oehms (2015)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (1878 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Herbert Blomstedt, LGO, Querstand (2010)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (1878 Original Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Jascha Horenstein, BBC SO, BBC Legends (1971 Live recording / 2000 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (1878 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Lovro von Matačić, NHKSO, Altus (1967 Live recording / 2006 Issue Edition)*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1993, 1985.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Erwin Schulhoff, complete String Quartets, in fine recent recordings by the Alma Quartet:


----------



## Vaneyes

Granate said:


> The rest of recordings that are either a great disaster, pretty interesting or a huge success. You guess:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bruckner*
> Symphony No.5 in B flat major (1878 Original Version, Ed. Haas)
> *Cond. Jascha Horenstein, BBC SO, BBC Legends (1971 Live recording / 2000 Remastered Edition)*


Huge success.:tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

discs 20 and 21 of








Elegant champagne of an excellent vintage topped off with some delightful programme music.


----------



## Guest

Hugo Wolf and a very beautiful young Fischer Dieskau.


----------



## jim prideaux

inspired by Shropshiremoose's advocacy I return to two symphonies that I know relatively well but have not listened to for a while.......

Martinu 3rd and 4th performed by Jarvi and the Bamberg S.O.

(any observations regarding Esa Pekka Salonen's recordings of Nielsen would be welcome....noticed that the whole lot have been reissued in a box that looks like a bargain...definitely do not need it but,well,then again etc.)


----------



## senza sordino

Odds and sods:

Brahms Piano Concertos 1&2
View attachment 91360


Segovia plays all the usual suspects
View attachment 91361


Nielsen Aladdin Suite, Cupid and the poet, Saga Dream, Helios Overture, Maskarade, Pan and Syrinx
View attachment 91362


Saint Saëns violin concerto no 3, Wieniawski Violin Concerto no 2
View attachment 91363


And I found this delightful disk on Spotify 
Raff Piano Trio no 1, a wonderful piano trio with plenty of interesting ideas, themes, contrasts. 
Bloch Three Nocturnes
Honneger Piano Trio in F, a short one movement piece 
Frank Martin Piano Trio on Popular Irish Themes. This is terrific, nice, jolly, lively and folksy. The last movement is still folksy but sort of angular and modern and thoroughly enjoyable 
View attachment 91364


----------



## Vronsky

*Brahms: Serenade No. 1 (Chailly) | Beethoven: Quartet in F major Op. 135 (ESQ)*










Johannes Brahms: Serenade No. 1 in D major, Op. 11
Riccardo Chailly *·* Gewandhausorchester










Ludwig van Beethoven: Quartet in F major, Op. 135
Emerson String Quartet


----------



## ArtMusic

A rare opera by Domenico Scarlatti.


----------



## Five and Dime

My afternoon playlist:

French Trumpet Concertos
Lan Shui; Ole Edvard Antonsen; Olga Kopylova; Sao Paulo Symphony Orchestra
BIS









Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique, etc
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra/Janowski, Marek
Pentatone









Hummel: Piano Concertos
Stephen Hough, English Chamber Orchestra
Chandos


----------



## Dr Johnson

The Poem of Ecstasy


----------



## stejo

The Lark ascending by Vaughan Williams, longing for spring.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 5*

This recording has been described as more lyrical than mystical. Ormandy has a way of not letting the orchestral groups drown out details.


----------



## tortkis

Granados: Piano Trio / Piano Quintet - LOM Piano Trio, Manuel Porta Gallego, Joaquín Riquelme García (Naxos)


----------



## Five and Dime

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Czerny*: Virtuosity for piano and orchestra.
> Rosemary Tuck / Richard Bonynge.


This music is so wonderful, they made a sequel:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Wagner, Das Rheingold, Vorspiel.*









In the prelude, I'm amazed at how much mileage Wagner can get out of just one chord.


----------



## George O

stejo said:


> View attachment 91348
> 
> 
> First post here!
> Listen to Georges Onslow, String Quintet #26, lovely music!


Excellent way to start.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Piano Concerto No. 3, String Quartet No. 1*


----------



## Sonata

Some bright and sunny music for a cold and snowy Sunday:


----------



## George O

Kurt Atterberg (1887-1974): Svit nr 3, op 19 nr 1 för violin, viola, och stråkorkester
-Mircea Saulesco, violin
-Gideon Roehr, viola

Gunnar de Frumerie (1908-1987): Pastoralsvit för flöjt, stråkorkester, och harpa
-Börje Mårelius, flute

Dag Wirén (1905-1986): Sinfonietta C-dur, op 7a

Radioorkestern / Stig Westerberg

on Swedish Society Discofil (Stockholm), from 1965

5 stars


----------



## George O

Johannes Brahms (1833-1897)

Die vier Symphonien
Haydn-Variationen
Tragische Ouvertüre

Staatskapelle Dresden / Kurt Sanderling

4-LP box on Eurodisc (Germany), from 1977?
recorded 1971 and 1972

5 stars


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.5 - V*

Back to normal: Klemperer and Maazel









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (1878 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Otto Klemperer, WPO, Testament (1968 Live recording / 2011 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (1878 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Otto Klemperer, PO, WC (1967/2012 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (1878 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Lorin Maazel, WPO, Decca (1974/1991 Reissue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (1878 Original Version, Ed. Nowak) (Live recording)
*Cond. Lorin Maazel, SOdBR, BR Classics (1999/2011 Issue Edition)*


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I've been working my way through this set...










I say "work" but it's a labor of love. The performances and the recordings (and unquestionably the music) are all top-notch. And this set was grossly inexpensive... at barely a single dollar US per disc.


----------



## Guest

The last three Sonatas. Mesmerizing.


----------



## tdc

Sibelius - Orchestral Works

Listening to this CD I got for Christmas.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Schubert
Piano Trio No. 2 in E flat, D.929
Piano trio movement in B flat, D.28
*Trio Wanderer [HM, 2008]









*

Schumann
Leiderkreis, Op. 24
Dichterliebe, Op. 39
+ misc. lieder*
Bostridge / Drake [EMI, 1998]

Spectacularly lovely lieder singing from Ian Bostridge, with exemplary accompaniment from Julius Drake.










*
Alkan
Piano Trio in G minor, op. 30*
Trio Alkan [Naxos, 2001]










*
Feldman
For Philip Guston (Part 1)*
SEM Ensemble etc. [Hat Hut, 1995]

Wow. There's so much of it!


----------



## Weston

*Selections that feature no Mahler recommendations*

*Dvorak: The Golden Spinning-Wheel, Op. 109*
Stephen Gunzenhauser / Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra










This sounds like a lost movement from his Symphony No. 9. Rather, I guess it sounds like Dvorak.

*Martin: Passacaille, version for large orchestra*
Matthias Bamert / The London Philharmonic










Bach might have composed like this if he had lived in the early 20th century - quiet drama without raging and a touch of cerebral formal structuring.

*Taneyev: Symphony No. 4 in C minor, Op. 12*
Valery Polyansky / Russian State Symphony Orchestra










By coincidence I also listened to this at work recently. I'm finding I enjoy Taneyev quite a bit more than I do Glazunov. The themes are wonderfully diverse. Those opening power chords are as serious as Beethoven after a bad review!

The Taneyev is the clear standout of these three for me.


----------



## Sloe

I am listening to Ein Deutsches Requiem by Johannes Brahms.

Orchestra: Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra 
Conductur: André Prewin


----------



## JACE

Granate said:


> Wait so is it the live recording instead of the 1980 studio one?
> I hope it is not. This set was on my wish list for my birthday.


Yes, Granate, the "Complete Works" set includes Tennstedt's *live* M5, not the studio version.

That said, I'm sure that you can easily obtain the studio version -- either in Tennstedt's Mahler set or as a single disc, as below:










By the way, the live Tennstedt M5 included in the Warner Classics set is a tremendous performance. You won't regret hearing it!


----------



## JACE

Speaking of Mahler's Fifth, I was listening to Rafael Kubelik's live recording with the Bavarian RSO earlier today:










Another SUPERB recording of Mahler's Fifthy Symphony. 

At this moment, I'm listening to Dexter Gordon's _Nights at the Keystone_.


----------



## JohnD

Traverso said:


> Scott Joplin Joshua Rifkin - Ralph Grierson The Southland Stingers


Nice cover shot of the clock atop the information booth in NYC's Grand Central Station!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms:*

Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3

Sonatensatz (Scherzo from the F.A.E. sonata), WoO 2

Augustin Dumay (violin) & Louis Lortie (piano)


----------



## Pugg

ArtMusic said:


> A rare opera by Domenico Scarlatti.


I love rare operas.


----------



## Pugg

Five and Dime said:


> This music is so wonderful, they made a sequel:
> 
> View attachment 91370


It's in the basket, tanks for the tip. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin : Waltzes.*
Tamás Vásáry


----------



## senza sordino

I've been inside all day and this is what's been spinning in the CD player

Beethoven Triple Concerto, Schumann Piano Concerto
View attachment 91378


Brahms Symphonies 3&4
View attachment 91379


Mahler Symphony no 3, I am not really familiar with this symphony, so each time I hear it it is like listening to Mahler for the first time, and that's wonderful. Perhaps it's the length of this piece that prevents me from listening more often and becoming more familiar. It's a terrific piece of music
View attachment 91380


I enjoyed Mahler 3 so much that I went on to his next symphony 
View attachment 91381


----------



## Casebearer

Pugg said:


> ​*Renée Fleming * sings: Ravel/ Messiaen/ Dutilleux.


What did you think of the music and the perfomance, Pugg?


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Casebearer

Hans Werner Henze's Ariosi, for soprano, violin & orchestra (1963) recorded in 2002 in Amsterdam.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem*, Op. 45

_Lucia Popp_ (soprano) & Wolfgang Brendel (baritone)

Prague Philharmonic Chorus & Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Giuseppe Sinopoli


----------



## ArtMusic

A lovely piece by Johann Adolf Hasse.


----------



## Guest

J.S bach


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach: Goldberg variations.*
Igor Levit.


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Verdi: Ernani*

Leontyne Price (Elvira), Carlo Bergonzi (Ernani), Mario Sereni (Carlo), Ezio Flagello (Silva), Julia Hamari (Giovanna), Hartje Mueller (Iago), Fernando Iacopucci (Riccardo), Júlia Hamari (Giovanna)

RCA Italiana Opera Chorus & RCA Italiana Opera Orchestra, Thomas Schippers


----------



## Guest

Schubert CD 9


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.5 - VI*

Wand and Ormandy. While Ormandy's recording is pretty correct, Wand's three efforts are not far better. However, I find both in the *Kölner* and *NHK* recordings the most emotional Adagios of all the 39 cds reviewed. For the record, this is the first time I am liking Wand out of the Kölner RSO recordings for RCA/Sony.









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (1878 Original Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Günter Wand, KRSO, Sony (1974/2002 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (1878 Original Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Günter Wand, NHKSO, Altus (1979 Live recording / 2013 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (1878 Original Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Günter Wand, BPO, Sony (1996/2002 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (1878 Original Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Eugene Ormandy, PhlO, Sony (1965/1992 Reissue Edition)*



Manxfeeder said:


> This recording has been described as more lyrical than mystical. Ormandy has a way of not letting the orchestral groups drown out details.


Thank you for putting it under the radar on time!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

J.S. Bach - "Der Friede sei mit dir" (BWV158), performed by Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Münchener Bach Orchester and Karl Richter.

The best way I could describe this music is the same way Jean Sibelius spoke about his own - like cold water from a mountain spring, pure and refreshing to the soul.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mendelssohn/ Beethoven*: Violin concertos
Joshua Bell/ R Norringon


----------



## Pugg

*Enesco*: Roumanian Rhapsody No.1
*Liszt*: Hungarian Rhapsodies 1-6

Antal Dorati / London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Vronsky

*Chopin: 26 Préludes (Arrau) | Adams: City Noir (STL Symphony & David Robertson)*










Frédéric Chopin: 26 Préludes
Claudio Arrau










John Adams: City Noir
St. Louis Symphony *·* David Robertson


----------



## Guest

Beethoven and the Schmidt Isserstedt recordings for a second time.I like the performance and the recordings.An ideal Beethoven remains an ideal but there is a lot to enjoy in this Beethoven,It is by no means dull.
Leonore No 3 Symphony No. 1


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak:*
Piano Trio No. 1 in B flat major, Op. 21 (B51)
Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor, Op. 26 (B56)

Suk:
Elegy for Piano, Violin and Cello, Op. 23

The Florestan Trio


----------



## Vronsky

*French Piano Duos & Duets (Michel Béroff & Jean-Philippe Collard)*










French Piano Duos & Duets
Paul Dukas: L'apprenti sorcier
Georges Bizet: Jeux d'enfants
Claude Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
Maurice Ravel: Rapsodie espagnole
Michel Béroff *·* Jean-Philippe Collard


----------



## Pugg

​*R. Strauss* : Aus Italien & Macbeth.

Rudolf Kempe conducting.


----------



## jailhouse

Brahms - Symphony no 4 (abbado) 

also just heard op 82 and the haydn variations.


----------



## realdealblues

*Sviatoslav Richter At Carnagie Hall*
_All Beethoven Program
_
















*[Rec. 10/19/1960, MONO]*

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 3, 9, 12, 22, 23

Encores:
Schubert: Impromptu In A-flat, D. 899
Schumann: Fantasiestucke, Op. 12, No. 2: Aufschwung
Chopin: Etude in C, Op. 10, No. 1 and Etude in C minor, Op. 10, No. 12


----------



## jailhouse

np:








^sick picture of boulez


----------



## Marinera

So, ok..my playlist for today is quite long. It brings interesting colours that complement today's glum weather outside, and now it feels rather lighter and enriched.

Now I am onto *Liszt* _Anees de pelerinage_ played by Arrau , disc 5

Already have listened today _3 *Liszt *Etudes de Concert _(disc 1), and *Liszt *_Ballade Nr. 2_ (disc 6) Arrau - piano;
*Stravinsky*_ 'Petroushka'_, Boulez; 
*Wolf* _Mörike-Lieder: Fußreise, Er ist's, Auf einer Wanderung_ sung by Werner Güra 
*Prokofiev* _Piano concerto Nr._ 1, Argerich -piano, Dutoit- cond.; _Visions Fugitive_s - Beroff - piano (disc1); Prokofiev _cello concerto nr.1_ -Starker -cello, Susskind -cond. (disc2)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
*
_Anna Moffo (Hänsel), Helen Donath (Gretel), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Peter), Charlotte Berthold (Gertrud), Christa Ludwig (Die Knusperhexe), Arleen Auger (Sandmännchen), Lucia Popp (Taumännchen)_

Sinfonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Tölzer Singerknaben, Kurt Eichhorn.


----------



## Guest

Debussy La mer


----------



## stejo

Ravel String Quartet F-Major, on Vinyl...


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988, 2005.


----------



## jim prideaux

Bartok=Hungarian Peasant Songs for Orchestra, Hungarian Sketches, Roumanian Folk Dances, Dances of Transylvania and Roumanian Dance....performed by Adam Fischer and the Budapest Festival Orchestra (visiting Budapest at the end of next month so a little musical introduction seemed in order on a dull and cold evening in N.E. England!)........

.......progressing towards the Miraculous Mandarin-a work I have never heard but having read about it 'trepidation' seems the most appropriate word!!


----------



## Guest




----------



## JACE

*Martha Argerich: The Collection 1 - The Solo Recordings (DG)*
Disc 5 - Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit; Sonatine; Valses nobles et sentimentales


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I've been shuffling between four orchestral discs in these two box sets recently.

*
Bax
Symphonies No. 2 & No. 4*
Vernon Handley; BBC Phil [Chandos, 2003]

Bax is certainly a very good symphonist and the first three symphonies show some Sibelian influences. But Sibelius is the master symphonist of the era.










*
Sibelius
Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39 & No. 4 in A minor, Op. 64*
Paavo Berglund; Bournemouth SO. [Warner remastered 2013, rec. 1981-4]


----------



## starthrower

No.9 - I had to give it a rest after the first three movements. This one sounds very busy and restless. Mahler in termoil.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Orchestral works from Paul Dessau and Hans Werner Henze this evening.

_In memoriam Bertolt Brecht _ (1956-57), _Bach-Variationen_ (1963), _Meer der Stürme (Sea of Tempests)_ [Orchestral Music no.2] (1967) and Orchestral Music no.4 (1975):










Symphony no.1 - version for chamber orchestra (1947/1963), Symphony no.2 (1949) and Symphony no.3 (1949-50):


----------



## Guest




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Checking out a composer I never heard before after reading the thread on 21st century music. I can like this  It's a bit long, little over an hour, but I'll listen to it all. So this is Georg Friedrich Haas people!


----------



## jailhouse

^a great ambient piece, love it

just listened to Brucker's Te Deum now onto a bunch of Motets recorded by the "St bride's church choir"


----------



## JACE

More Maurice:










*Ravel: The Piano Concertos, etc. / Pascal Rogé, Charles Dutoit, Orchestre symphonique de Montréal (Decca)*


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.5 - VII*

Now Eugen Jochum! Only two are a good choice in my opinion.









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (1878 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Eugen Jochum, RCO, Phillips (1964/2012 Reissue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (1878 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Eugen Jochum, SKD, WC (1980/1990 Reissue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (1878 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Eugen Jochum, SOdBR, DG (1958/2016 Reissue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (1878 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Eugen Jochum, RCO, Tahra (1986 Live recording / 2008 Reissue Edition)*

Next post will both have Celibidache recordings and the final results!... after 46 different versions :trp:


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-1st and 2nd Piano Concertos performed by Aimard, Harnoncort and the COE.


----------



## stejo

Shostakovich Piano Concert 2 with young Anna Vinnitskaya, Kremata Baltica and Staatskapelle Dresden.
Can´t be better!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Liszt* Sonata, recorded 1990 (Zimerman), 1992 (Demidenko).


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 91396
> 
> I can like this


You're not alone. Oddly enough, I was only listening to a recording of GF Haas' string quartets yesterday:









Quartet No 1, in particular, is very beautiful.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1980, 2009/0.


----------



## DavidA

Mahler Symphony 6 

BPO / Karajan


----------



## Robert Gamble

Wow, the liner notes were right. This one is blazing fast at times. I haven't listened to other recordings of this one yet, I'm afraid they will feel slow as molasses after this.


----------



## jailhouse

NP: Sibelius - symphonies 1 + 4 (vanska + minnesota orchestra)


----------



## Rhinotop

Respighi
Poema autunnale, Concerto gregoriano (Mordkovitch, Downes, BBC Philharmonic Orchestra)
Concerto in modo misolidio (Tozer, Downes, BBC Philharmonic Orchestra)

Three very sublime works. They deserve to be listened a lot more by the people.


----------



## DavidA

Mozart piano concerto 14 

Istomin / Casals

Terrific performance despite aged recording quality


----------



## starthrower

Nos. 1 & 2


----------



## deprofundis

I finally received my cd of Gombert motets 2(the store call me) whit ensemble beauty farm, let me rent about this , first i received the visit of my gold old friend that visit is girlfriend in europe and brought me a suprise real genuine absinthe liquor, im actually discovering this awesome double cd on fra bernardo whit one glasse and it taste like magic but enought said i wont get drunk on this im drinking one glasse for this special occasion.Ockay i have to admit the cd is pricy like 41$ but heck the first one was that good.

This reccord allready sound incredible, and i seen a good friend i hadden seen in 1 month, i cheerish moments like this.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, PC No. 1, Rachmaninov, PC No. 2*

I found this at my local Goodwill. Looking at its yellowed CD cover, I wonder who once owned it and if it was death that made them part with their beloved recording.


----------



## Ondine

String Quartet No. 1 in A major Op. 2 B. 8.
Quartet Movement: Andante Appassionato
in A minor


----------



## jailhouse

Haydn - symphony 99 (jochum)


----------



## Ondine

String Quartet No. 2 in B flat major B 17.
2 Waltzes, Op. 54 B. 105
String Quartet in F major, B. 120 (Fragment)
Allegro vivace


----------



## Bettina

Rhinotop said:


> View attachment 91400
> 
> View attachment 91401
> 
> 
> Respighi
> Poema autunnale, Concerto gregoriano (Mordkovitch, Downes, BBC Philharmonic Orchestra)
> Concerto in modo misolidio (Tozer, Downes, BBC Philharmonic Orchestra)
> 
> Three very sublime works. They deserve to be listened a lot more by the people.


YES!! I would give this multiple likes if I could (too bad there's no button for "encore likes"). 

I have been championing these works every chance I get, on TC and elsewhere. I'm so glad that someone else is speaking up for the greatness of this music. Respighi's "neo-Gregorian" works are indeed sublime.

Have you heard his Metamorphoseon? It's very much in the same vein as the works that you mentioned--variations on modal themes.


----------



## Casebearer

jim prideaux said:


> Bartok=Hungarian Peasant Songs for Orchestra, Hungarian Sketches, Roumanian Folk Dances, Dances of Transylvania and Roumanian Dance....performed by Adam Fischer and the Budapest Festival Orchestra (visiting Budapest at the end of next month so a little musical introduction seemed in order on a dull and cold evening in N.E. England!)........
> 
> .......progressing towards the Miraculous Mandarin-a work I have never heard but having read about it 'trepidation' seems the most appropriate word!!


Jim, I wish I was visiting Budapest soon. If you have the time you might want to pay the office of the BMC record label a visit. 
The address is 1093 Budapest, Mátyás utca 8. The label specializes in (mainly modern) classical and jazz from Hungary. It's just a small office with nice people. Last time I was in Budapest I left with 10 cd's with beautiful artwork from the office stock for something like 5 euros per cd. When you buy these through their official distribution partners in your own country you pay something like 15 - 20 euros per cd. Apart from that it's fun to shop that way. If you're interested you can download their catalogue from their (medieval) website to decide beforehand what you're interested in. If you need help I could mail you the catalogue.


----------



## Casebearer

Oh, I forgot: the Miraculous Mandarin is a Masterpiece!


----------



## jailhouse

Shostakovich - symphony no 7 (petrenko)


----------



## Rhinotop

Bettina said:


> YES!! I would give this multiple likes if I could (too bad there's no button for "encore likes").
> 
> I have been championing these works every chance I get, on TC and elsewhere. I'm so glad that someone else is speaking up for the greatness of this music. Respighi's "neo-Gregorian" works are indeed sublime.
> 
> Have you heard his Metamorphoseon? It's very much in the same vein as the works that you mentioned--variations on modal themes.


Metamorphoseon is just terrific!! I like a lot. My favorite recording is with Geoffrey Simon and Philharmonia Orchestra (Chandos). I'm going to explore more about this magnific composer.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major,
Chicago Symphony Orchestra Fritz Reiner (conductor)
[Recording: 1961, Chicago, Orchestra Hall]


----------



## Rhinotop

DavidA said:


> Mahler Symphony 6
> 
> BPO / Karajan


The 'Andante moderato' of that symphony is the most sweeping that wrote Mahler. One of the best slow movements preferred by me.


----------



## Casebearer

Luigi Dallapiccola's Volo di Notte from 1940, an opera in one act after a novel by Antoine de Saint-Exupéry (who also wrote The Little Prince).


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> *Tchaikovsky, PC No. 1, Rachmaninov, PC No. 2*
> 
> I found this at my local Goodwill. Looking at its yellowed CD cover, I wonder who once owned it and if it was death that made them part with their beloved recording.
> 
> View attachment 91402


But you have now a wonderful performance .


----------



## Pugg

Ondine said:


> View attachment 91406
> 
> 
> String Quartet No. 2 in B flat major B 17.
> 2 Waltzes, Op. 54 B. 105
> String Quartet in F major, B. 120 (Fragment)
> Allegro vivace


I do have the Stamiz Quartet and Panocha Quartet, would this be a good one to buy?


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart & Brahms* ; Clarinet quartets

Berlin Soloists


----------



## jailhouse

jailhouse said:


> Shostakovich - symphony no 7 (petrenko)


lmaoo this is one flamboyantly epic fkin symphony. Shostakovich is so blatant and in your face sometimes, i love it haha. Bruckner/Mahler would never have written anything like that first movement.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Carmen for orchestra.*
Morton Gould conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Fauré* : Requiem
_Lucia Popp/ Simon Estes
_
Colin Davis conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Respighi:*
Pines of Rome
Fountains of Rome
Roman Festivals

Philadelphia Orchestra,_ Riccardo Muti_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

The Alban Berg Quartet's wonderful performance of Bartok's String Quartet No.1, an excellent start to the day.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Dvorak - Symphony 5


----------



## neoshredder

Obviously, the follow up to Dvorak would be Babbitt.


----------



## Poodle

I'm have day with opera it be good thank


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: La Fille du Régiment*

Dame Joan Sutherland, Luciano Pavarotti, Spiro Malas & Monica Sinclair

Orchestra & Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Guest

Poodle said:


> I'm have day with opera it be good thank


Wich opera ?


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.5 - VIII*

_Full results:_ http://www.talkclassical.com/47062-granates-bruckner-challenge-symphony.html









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (1878 Original Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Sergiu Celibidache, RSOS, DG (1981/2004 Issue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (1878 Original Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Sergiu Celibidache, MPO, WC (1993/2011 Issue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (1878 Original Version, Ed. Haas) (Live recording in Tokyo)
*Cond. Sergiu Celibidache, MPO, Altus (1986/2012 Issue Edition)*


----------



## Guest

G F Handel CD 3


----------



## neoshredder




----------



## Pugg

​
*Grieg*: Lyric Pieces (selection)

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)


----------



## Pugg

image upload no limit
​
*Mozart:*
String Quartet No. 17 in B flat major, K458 'The Hunt'
String Quartet No. 19 in C major, K465 'Dissonance'

_Emerson String Quartet_


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Guest

C.P.E.Bach Wq 43,4 - 43,5 - 43,2


----------



## Guest

Ligeti works for piano CD 3


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven: Violin Concerto.*
Itzhak Perlman .


----------



## AClockworkOrange

neoshredder said:


>


Always great to see Havergal Brian pop up.

How is that recording Neoshredder? I have only heard the Brabbins BBC and Boult Testament recordings. Does it compare with these?


----------



## realdealblues

*Sviatoslav Richter At Carnagie Hall*
_All Prokofiev Program_

















*[Rec. 10/23/1960, Mono]*

_Prokofiev:_
3 Pieces For Piano, Op. 59, No. 3 & No. 2
Pensee, Op. 62, No. 3
Piano Sonata No. 6 in A, Op. 82
Piano Sonata No. 8 in B-flat, Op. 84

_Encore:_
Piano Sonata No. 8 in B-flat, Op. 84: 3. Vivace

This must have been something to see. For one, an all Prokofiev recital in 1960; and second, to replay the final movement of the 8th sonata for the encore after having just played it.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Franz Krommer *

Symphonies; Nr.1-3 (opp.12,40,62)

Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana, Howard Griffiths


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin*

Teresa Kubiak (Tatyana), Bernd Weikl (Eugene Onegin), Stuart Burrows (Lensky), Julia Hamari (Olga), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Gremin), Enid Hartle (Filipyevna), Anna Reynolds (Larina), Michel Sénéchal (Triquet), Richard Van Allan (Zaretzky), William Mason (Captain)

Orchestra of Royal Opera House Covent Garden, Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## Guest

Sweelinck virginal and harpsichord


----------



## Vronsky

*Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana (Callas & Di Stefano)*










Pietro Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala *·* Tullio Serafin *·* Maria Callas *·* Giuseppe Di Stefano


----------



## bharbeke

Alan Silvestri: Back to the Future score

The music for this movie is wonderful, although hearing just the orchestral part, it is apparent that people like Chuck Berry and Huey Lewis were responsible for a significant percentage of that. Still, there is about 10 minutes of really fine music here. The best is "Back to the Future/End Credits." Also noteworthy are "'85 Twin Pines Mall," "Skateboard Chase," and "Doc Returns."


----------



## hpowders

Rhinotop said:


> The 'Andante moderato' of that symphony is the most sweeping that wrote Mahler. One of the best slow movements preferred by me.


Yes. Very emotional music.

For me a performance of Mahler 6 lives or dies by this movement.

Either Bernstein performance works for me.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2000, 1987.


----------



## Guest

Widor


----------



## bharbeke

Aaron Copland: Symphony No. 3 (Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic Orchestra)

Thanks to whomever recommended this one. This is a fine symphony, and it is given a brilliant performance by Bernstein and the NYPO.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach "An Wasserflüssen Babylon" Leo van Doeselaar


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Was going to try another "new composer" but ended up with one of my favorites in a pretty new composition. I love how this starts and that which follows.


----------



## stejo

Listening to Shosty again...
His final composition, viola sonata op 147.
Comparing the original Richter/Bashmet and Gideon kremers "orchester" version with Kremerata Baltica.
Can´t say which one I like most but Kremers isn't bad at all...


----------



## bharbeke

I'm learning how to use the Spotify app on my phone, as it is no longer available through the work computer. It works pretty well, but a smaller number of tracks is easier to manage, so things like operas and prelude compilations will probably be done at home now. Anyhow, to the music!

Robert Schumann: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in C, Op. 131 (Anne-Sophie Mutter, Kurt Masur, NYPO)

This was "filler" on the Brahms Violin Concerto album, but its musical merit is high. I enjoyed both the fantasy and the concerto. Mutter is a fantastic violinist, and I wish she were coming someplace closer than Boston this year.


----------



## Guest

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Was going to try another "new composer" but ended up with one of my favorites in a pretty new composition. I love how this starts and that which follows.


Thank you for posting this. I wasn't aware that he had written a String Quintet. I hope someone commercially records it soon.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Kontrapunctus said:


> Thank you for posting this. I wasn't aware that he had written a String Quintet. I hope someone commercially records it soon.


I was lucky when searching for different pieces. It popped up on the right and I couldn't resist playing it. I'm always impressed with this mans work. The piece has opus no. 330, he wrote 338.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Schubert* - the lieder cycle "Die schöne Müllerin", performed by Matthias Goerne (baritone) and Eric Schneider (piano) on YouTube.

OK, I still believe Fischer-Dieskau is THE ultimate lieder performer - maybe because I have listened to him so much. But Goerne has a smooth, warm, silky voice that is very pleasant to hear, even if he does not make the words come alive in the same manner as DFD does. A thoroughly pleasant listening experience.

I think I will listen to his Winterreise next.

Edit: the last song of the cycle, "Des Baches Wiegenlied" was much too slow. Most other performers keep it between 6 and 7 minutes, Goerne draws it out to over 9, and it sounds almost like music for meditation. The rest is alright.


----------



## Guest

Max Reger Phantasie über den Choral "Ein Feste Burg ist unsere Gott" Op.27


----------



## JACE

*Édouard Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole*; Concerto Pour Violoncelle** (Erato)*
* Pierre Amoyal, Paul Paray, Orchestre National De L'Opéra De Monte-Carlo
** Frédéric Lodéon, Charles Dutoit, Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Five and Dime

Finishing up three discs:

Slovenija!
Bernarda Fink, Anthony Spiri & Marcos Fink
Harmonia Mundi









Weinberg: Concertos
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Thord Svedlund
Chandos









Tcherepnin: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 3 etc.
Noriko Ogawa, Singapore Symphony Orchestra
BIS









And working my way through two sets:

Lekeu: Complete Works (8 discs)
Various
Ricercar









Suomi - Finland 100 (5 discs)
Various Artists
Ondine









I feel like a bloody serf tracking down all those images. There must be a better way.

Oh Jeeves...


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Beethoven-1st and 2nd Piano Concertos performed by Aimard, Harnoncort and the COE.


Listened again early this morning and I am now listening again......the balance and the recording of the piano is 'bang on'.....


----------



## jailhouse

np Ben Johnston - string quartets 6,7,8

The ending of the 7th was wonderful, very weird harmonies going on.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Die Kunst Die Fuge,in heaven for a while.....:angel::angel::angel:


----------



## JACE

Some Bach here too:










*J.S. Bach: Goldberg Variations / Murray Perahia (Sony)*


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

JACE said:


> Some Bach here too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *J.S. Bach: Goldberg Variations / Murray Perahia (Sony)*


Happy listening no doubt.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2001.


----------



## Guest

One of my favorites, the Dvorak cello concerto with Yo-Yo Ma, Kurt Masur, and the New York Philharmonic.


----------



## Janspe

K. Saariaho: La passion de Simone

Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra & Tapiola Chamber Choir, led by Esa-Pekka Salonen
Dawn Upshaw, soprano









Saariaho's music appeals to me quite a lot these days, I can't believe I used to find it difficult and unapproachable!


----------



## Guest

Schnabel playing Beethoven Sonata no.21 and 23.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to Toshio Hosokawa, tonight i feel strongly for modernism, im lisening to his orchestral work volume 1 than volume 2 tercio landscape


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Carl Nielsen's Symphony No.1 performed by Paavo Berglund & the a Royal Danish Orchestra.*

I'm not as familiar with this piece as I would like to be but this performance has really caught my attention.

He brings out a great deal in this piece and it certainly lives up to the standards he set with his Sibelius interpretations. The Orchestra plays very well indeed and it is a joy to listen to.


----------



## Ondine

Listening at numbers 1 and 2 symphonies.

Klaus Tennstedt and the London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

JACE said:


> Some Bach here too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *J.S. Bach: Goldberg Variations / Murray Perahia (Sony)*


One of my very favorite recordings. Candidate for one of the 10 CDs I'd bring with me if I were to ever be invited to a desert island.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Kontrapunctus said:


> Schnabel playing Beethoven Sonata no.21 and 23.


With Beethoven being my favorite composer I really have no excuse for not having heard Schnabel yet. I am a victim of too many other good recordings in better sound


----------



## Manxfeeder

Kontrapunctus said:


> Schnabel playing Beethoven Sonata no.21 and 23.


I'm listening on Spotify. As a friend once told me, "Ah, there's only one Schnabel."


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Mahler: Symphony No.7 conducted by Tennstedt/London Philharmonic
Sibelius: Symphony No.7 cond. by Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Guest

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> With Beethoven being my favorite composer I really have no excuse for not having heard Schnabel yet. I am a victim of too many other good recordings in better sound


I only started listening to Schnabel a week ago--even having heard for 35+ years that he was THE Beethoven interpreter!


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Pugg said:


> I do have the Stamiz Quartet and Panocha Quartet, would this be a good one to buy?


Pugg....Wait! The Stamitz and Panocha are terrific! Save your money for a rainy day.


----------



## Weston

*Tonight's trio of works is weird in that there are four of them.*

*Beethoven: String Quartet No. 1 in F, Op. 18 *
Kodaly Quartet









(Had trouble finding a resizable cover for this one)

Right at the starting gate, Beethoven sounds like Haydn on steroids. And goodness there's a lot going on in the adagio - an amazing tapestry of interweaving voices. And silences! The playing seems outstanding here.

*Grieg: Humoresques, Op. 6: Nos. 1 - 4*
Håkon Austbö, piano










Note to self: Never handicap Grieg with trying to follow Beethoven.

*Haydn: Piano Sonata in E Flat major, Hob.XVI:deest *
Ekaterina Derzhavina, piano










The weird echoes of D. Scarlatti I've heard in other parts of this collection still come through in this performance too -- except it seems to feature either very heavy rubato or maybe polyrythms. It sounds fun to play. (But what the heck does "deest" in the Hob designation mean?)

*Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F Major, Op. 80*
Matteo Fossi and Quartetto Savinio










A new acquisition for me. Wonderful chamber music! I think Schumann's chamber works and their place in music history need reevaluating. This is likely not the best piece on the album based on my sampling, but it's still remarkable.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn:* cello concertos.
Heinrich Schiff (cello)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Casebearer

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin*
> 
> Teresa Kubiak (Tatyana), Bernd Weikl (Eugene Onegin), Stuart Burrows (Lensky), Julia Hamari (Olga), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Gremin), Enid Hartle (Filipyevna), Anna Reynolds (Larina), Michel Sénéchal (Triquet), Richard Van Allan (Zaretzky), William Mason (Captain)
> 
> Orchestra of Royal Opera House Covent Garden, Sir Georg Solti.


I love Onegin. Have such sweet memories!


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> J.S.Bach "An Wasserflüssen Babylon" Leo van Doeselaar


Can it be more Dutch then this......


----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> Some Bach here too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *J.S. Bach: Goldberg Variations / Murray Perahia (Sony)*


Jace, did you tried his new album on DG already?


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Pugg

​
*Vaughan Williams*: Job; The Wasps - Suite
LPO/Boult


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Becca

An interesting juxtaposition

The following link is an unedited extract from a recent concert where a solo Debussy piece was followed within seconds by Sibelius

debussy-sibelius.mp3


----------



## jailhouse

Bach - bwv 79 - Gott der Herr ist Sonn und Schild (gardiner)


----------



## Pugg

​*Barber*: Knoxville: Summer of 1915.
_Renée Fleming.
_


----------



## Pugg

​*Saint-Saëns *; Piano concertos
Disc 2
Pascal Rogé / Dutoit.


----------



## jailhouse

bach - violin partita no. 2 (Midori)

masterpiece. She plays great too.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54
Introduction & Allegro appassionato in G major, Op. 92
Introduction and Allegro Op. 134

_Jan Lisiecki_ (piano)

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappan


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Don Carlo* - Carreras, Ricciarelli, Randová, R. Raimondi, Manuguerra, Roni;
Lopez-Cobos. Genève, 1977(live)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Szymanowski:*
Etudes (12), Op. 33
Masques (3), Op. 34
Etudes (4), Op. 4
Métopes Op. 29 (Trois poèmes pour piano)

_Cédric Tiberghien_ (piano)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

WOW! Never heard this recording before but LOVE IT


----------



## Pugg

​
*Scriabin*: Poème-nocturne, op.61 • 2 Danses, op.73 •
Vers la flamme, op.72 • Fantaisie, op.28


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## timh

Cécile Chaminade: Concert piece, Op.40, for piano and orchestra. Delightful and tuneful.


----------



## Pugg

​*Soler:Sonatas.*
Vestard Shimkus.


----------



## sbmonty

My first go round with Celibidache.


----------



## Sonata

I think this is my favorite recording of the Magic Flute...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gounod: St Cecilia Mass*

Petite Symphonie pour vents

_Pilar Lorengar_, Heinz Hoppe, Franz Crass

Orchestre de la Societe des Concerts du Conservatoire, Halle Orchestra, Jean-Claude Hartemann, Sir John Barbirelli


----------



## Robert Gamble

First few minutes are promising...


----------



## Andolink

*W. A. Mozart*: _Sonata in E major for violin and fortepiano, K. 304_










*Benjamin Frankel*: _Symphony No. 3, Op. 40_


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Pugg

​*Liszt: Daniil Trivonof *


----------



## Robert Gamble

Farrenc's symphonies were quite good. Admittedly I'm working so I'm not able to devote my full attention. Will try to do so soon.

And now to something more mainstream...


----------



## Guest

Ligeti string quartets


----------



## SiegendesLicht

In 10 minutes the opening concert from the newly built Elbphilarmonie in Hamburg begins, broadcast live on YouTube:






I remember visiting Hamburg for the first time several years ago. As I saw the Elbphilarmonie, towering still half-built but already impressive in the middle of the mighty river, I thought: "By the time this here is completed, I will come and live in this city". Today is the grand opening, and today I got my residence permit for Germany. I will depart for my new homeland on the weekend - this time forever. And for now I am celebrating


----------



## Sonata

Robert Gamble said:


> First few minutes are promising...
> 
> View attachment 91444


This is a beautiful album


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1971, 2002.


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> In 10 minutes the opening concert from the newly built Elbphilarmonie in Hamburg begins, broadcast live on YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember visiting Hamburg for the first time several years ago. As I saw the Elbphilarmonie, towering still half-built but already impressive in the middle of the mighty river, I thought: "By the time this here is completed, I will come and live in this city". Today is the grand opening, and today I got my residence permit for Germany. I will depart for my new homeland on the weekend - this time forever. And for now I am celebrating


Congratulations ,great news.:wave::wave:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Traverso said:


> Congratulations ,great news.:wave::wave:


Thank you!

The concert starts with a half-hour delay. I love German punctuality! :lol: (Not that I really have a right to complain).


----------



## Vaneyes

carol235 said:


> View attachment 91433
> 
> 
> One of my favorites, the Dvorak cello concerto with Yo-Yo Ma, Kurt Masur, and the New York Philharmonic.


I still remember the *Dvorak* Cello Concerto with Ma/NYPO/Maazel. Ferociously good. Live from Lincoln Center, PBS 9/18/07. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The concert starts with a half-hour delay. I love German punctuality! :lol: (Not that I really have a right to complain).


Yes they are punctual but the costs of the building,800 million so far,10 times more than was planned.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Traverso said:


> Yes they are punctual but the costs of the building,800 million so far,10 times more than was planned.


I was being ironic. The cost is ten times more than was planned AND they could not even get the opening concert to start on time.

But Beethoven sounds nice, and I will stop complaining. Not on this day....


----------



## Vronsky

*Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 (Abbado & LSO)*










Felix Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 "Italian" 
Claudio Abbado *·* London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> I was being ironic. The cost is ten times more than was planned AND they could not even get the opening concert to start on time.
> 
> But Beethoven sounds nice, and I will stop complaining. Not on this day....


No no, no complaning.If you want to do that you have to come to the Netherlands,it is our national pastime ! :tiphat:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Traverso said:


> No no, no complaning.If you want to do that you have to come to the Netherlands,it is our national pastime ! :tiphat:


Sure, I'll come :tiphat: And you should come to Hamburg some day. We could go to a concert, you know - at the Elbphilarmonie 

Oh heck, Ferkel... I mean Merkel is also there. She seems to love music - just about the only her redeeming quality 

I am waiting for the prelude to Parsifal...


----------



## Five and Dime

Sulla Lira - The Voice of Orpheus
Le Miroir de Musique
Ricercar


----------



## elgar's ghost

More by Henze tonight.

Symphony no.4 (1955), Symphony no.5 (1962) and Symphony no.6 for two chamber orchestras (1969):










_El Cimarrón (The Runaway Slave)_ for baritone, guitar, flute and percussion [Libretto by Hans Magnus Enzensberger after the oral testimony of Cuban ex-slave Estaban Montejo (1860-1965) given to Miguel Barnet in 1963] (1969-70):


----------



## Selby

Unsuk Chin (1961)
Xi (1997-98) for ensemble and electronics
David Robertson, Ensemble Intercontemporain










Gabriel Fauré (1845-1924)
Piano Quintet No. 2 in C minor, Op. 115 (1919-21) 
Éric Le Sage, Quatuor Ebène


----------



## Flamme

http://www.accuradio.com/classical/?name=Period: 20th Century&b0=Classical


----------



## Selby

Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)
Piano Sonata in A-flat major, Hob. XVI/43 (1783)
Marc-André Hamelin










Kaija Saariaho (1952)
Amers (1992) cello concerto no. 1 
Jakob Kullberg, Szymon Bywalec, New Music Orchestra


----------



## Selby

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Clarinet Quintet in A major, K. 581, "Stadler" (1789) 
Wolfgang Meyer, Quatuor Mosaïques


----------



## Guest

Gershwin


----------



## jim prideaux

Aimard,Harnoncourt and the COE performing Beethoven's 4th and 5th Piano Concertos......


----------



## bharbeke

Glazunov: Symphony No. 2 (Neeme Jarvi, Bamberg Symphony Orchestra)

New to me, and I liked it; thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Vronsky

*Luther Adams: Become Ocean (Seattle Symphony & Ludovic Morlot)*










John Luther Adams: Become Ocean
Seattle Symphony *·* Ludovic Morlot


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1995/6, 1994.


----------



## JACE

Pugg said:


> Jace, did you tried his new album on DG already?


Not yet. But I'm sure I'll get it at some point.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Richard Strauss: Burleske
Weber: Konzertstucke, Op.79 Claudio Arrau/Century Symphony Orchestra (Chicago Symphony Orchestra in disguise!!)/Desire Defauw
Albeniz: Iberia Books 1 and 2
Debussy: Pour le Piano/Estampes/Images Books 1 and 2 Claudio Arrau

This wonderful set continues to provide some of the most transcendental pianism that I've ever heard. I was staggered by the performance of Strauss' Burleske, it is stupendous, and I've never heard better, nor indeed as good. The reason for the anonymity of the Chicago Symphony Orchestra was down to RCA releasing it on their Camden label, they felt that it would be embarrassing for the artists were their names to appear on a bargain label, so orchestras were given fictitious names, and conductors and soloists omitted!! At any rate this is a superb performance, as is the Weber work on the same disc. The Albeniz is extremely well played and Arrau's Debussy is always a joy, he really understood the French master. The remastering of the recordings leave nothing to be desired, and thus far (I'm now just half way through the 12 cds) this set can be confidently recommended.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Antonin Dvorak: The Noonday Witch Op.108, Symphony No.8 Op.88
Claudio Abbado & the Berliner Philhamoniker*

Whilst I am awaiting the arrival of my order of Rusalka, I have decided to dip into Dvorak's orchestral output with this Symphonic Poem, performed magnificently by Abbado & the Berliner Philharmoniker. I have not really listened to the tone poems very often so this is a most pleasant surprise.

The Symphony is excellent and the performance here does the piece justice.

I had forgotten just how much I enjoy Dvorak's music. When the time comes to revise my list of preferred Composers, Dvorak will be making a compelling case to make the top 10 or top 11 on joint position with Brahms.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach another heavenly disc played by the great master


----------



## Guest

Just finished watching a DVD with the Lucerne Festival Orchestra, Claudio Abbado directing the Mahler Symphony No 1. The end, WOW, the end. SO good.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Franz Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies 1-5
György Cziffra (Piano)*

A small selection of Liszt's Hungarian Rhapsoies before turning in for the night.

Fine performances from Cziffra on this EMI recording from CD5 of their collection 'Liszt - The Piano Collection'.


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Piano Trios 2 & 3.
Trio Shaham Erez Wallfisch

Magnificent piano trios with performances fully worthy of the music.


----------



## George O

Edvard Grieg (1843-1907)

Sonate Nr. 2 für Violine und Klavier in G-Dur, op 13

Andante con moto in c-moll für Klaviertrio, op posth. (1878)

Sonate für Violoncello und Klavier in a-moll, op 36

Göbel Trio Berlin:
Hans Maile, violin
René Forest, cello
Horst Göbel, piano

on Thorofon (West Germany), from 1983


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Two String Quintets
The Nash Ensemble

Brahms at the very height of his creative powers.

Irresistible, passionate performances.

Three thumbs up if I had them!


----------



## Weston

Conglomerate said:


>


Who's this randy fellow trying to horn in on my name?


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Haydn: Piano Trios H.XV No.37 and No. 39("Gypsy") played by Beaux Arts Trio
Brahms: Symphony No.4 conducted by Van Beinum with the Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam
Faure: Sonata in A Major, opus 13 and Sonata in E Minor, opus 108 For Violin and Piano played by Grumiaux and Crossley


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

hpowders said:


> View attachment 91458
> 
> 
> Brahms Two String Quintets
> The Nash Ensemble
> 
> Brahms at the very height of his creative powers.
> 
> Irresistible, passionate performances.
> 
> Three thumbs up if I had them!


The height of musical enjoyment. Wonderful pieces


----------



## Manxfeeder

Traverso said:


> J.S.Bach another heavenly disc played by the great master


I think it was Harnoncourt who commented on Leonhardt: He is Bach.


----------



## Guest

He plays No.3, 6, and 7, and plays them very well! Good sound--not nearly as reverberant as his Bach Partitas disc. And the best part? It cost me just $.01 plus shipping--brand new!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Weston said:


> Who's this randy fellow trying to horn in on my name?


For us jazz freaks, he's been around since forever. So I think he's saying the same thing about you.


----------



## Weston

*I may finally be running out of things to post except Naxos!*

*Sibelius: Karelia Suite, Op. 11*
Kenneth Schermerhorn / Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra










I love the horns in the opening segment. The rest is pleasant, but a bit on the fluffy side.

*Holst: Japanese Suite, Op. 33*
JoAnn Falletta / Ulster Orchestra










A wonderful suite I'd heard a few times at work. I believe this is my first deep listen. It holds up to scrutiny, its brilliant orchestration and themes rivaling Holst's better known suite, but clocking in at only about ten minutes, it's probably too short to have made as big an impression as The Planets.

*Kalinnikov: Symphony No. 1 in G minor *
Theodore Kuchar / National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine










This sounds so familiar I'm certain I must have given this a deep listen recently and just forgot to note it in the catalog. Or maybe I heard this too at work recently. The themes are typically melodic Russian folk influenced, and so are easy to stick in memory. There is a vague resemblance to Dvorak too at times. Nice themes aside the piece is a little on the light side for me at the moment. Maybe I should have listened to Shostakovich tonight!


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: symphonies 20/21/26/27/22/23/24.
Prague chamber orchestra.
Sir Charles Mackerras.


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Gershwin


You are in a American mood I see.


----------



## Casebearer

Concerto for Orchestra by Witold Lutoslawski performed by the Chicago Symphony Orchestra conducted by Paavo Järvi.
I own a vinyl recording by the same orchestra conducted by Seiji Ozawa so they must like it in Chicago. I must be a Chicagen/Chicagoer.... How do you call that, it all sounds funny....:lol:


----------



## Casebearer

On the other side of the vinyl disc I own we have Janacek's Sinfonietta which is real prog classical. I like it maybe as much as Bartók. Again both the vinyl and the video are performances by the Chicago Symphony Orchestra. In the video the orchestra is conducted by Claudio Abbado.

In my opinion if you want to win certain people over to classical you best start with this. I know I did. With a Softmachine lover.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Piano Concerto; Fantasie
London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Pugg

​
_*Mahler; Symphony 9*_

Klaus Tennstedt.


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming: Handel arias.*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K384*

_Christine Schäfer (Konstanze), Ian Bostridge (_Belmonte), Alan Ewing (Osmin), Patricia Petibon (Blonde), Iain Paton (Pedrillo) & Jurg Low (Selim, Bassa)

Les Arts Florissants, William Christie conducting.


----------



## chill782002

Mahler - Symphony 7 (Claudio Abbado, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, 1984, DG) I have about half a dozen versions of this symphony (my favourite of Mahler's symphonies, struggle to understand why it's often described as "difficult") and this is the most satisfying, in my opinion. However, Hermann Scherchen's 1950 live performance with the Vienna Symphonic on Orfeo has a lot to be said for it as well although his approach is completely different to Abbado's.


----------



## Pugg

​*Nielsen/ Aho* : Clarinet concertos.
_Martin Fröst _


----------



## starthrower

I should mention that this 1975 live recording is outstanding! And Parsifal is one of the greatest operas I've listened to so far!


----------



## Pugg

*Wetz*: Symphony No. 2 in A major, Op. 47

Kleist Overture, Op. 16

Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz


----------



## Guest

G.F.Händel I know these recordings so long and I have still a soft spot for them.
CD1 6 Concerti Grossi op.6


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> G.F.Händel I know these recordings so long and I have still a soft spot for them.
> CD1 6 Concerti Grossi op.6


And a very decent performance also. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin: Waltzes*.
Vladimir Ashkenazy.


----------



## Marinera

Five and Dime said:


> Sulla Lira - The Voice of Orpheus
> Le Miroir de Musique
> Ricercar
> 
> View attachment 91449


Pity only, that there is a bit of speaking, the music is really nice. That's also what puts me off Llull's recordings


----------



## Vasks

*S. Wagner - Overture to "Herzog Wildfang" (Albert/cpo)
Busoni - Sonatina #6 "Carmen Fantasy" (Hamelin/Hyperion)
Reger - 4 Tone Poems after A. Bocklin (Jarvi/Chandos)*

_For those of you who remember my last post here (Sunday) I said I was gone to hear a reading of my orchestra piece and while I'll do a more thorough TC blog about it in the next couple of weeks, the upshot is that after reading 3 pieces, the orchestra members, by secret ballot, voted my piece to be performed later this spring. Whoopie!_


----------



## Vasks

Traverso said:


> G.F.Händel I know these recordings so long and I have still a soft spot for them.
> CD1 6 Concerti Grossi op.6


Me too, I love that set and spin a few of the concerti on my turntable every year.


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Sonatas For Piano & Violin K.301, 304, 376 
Clara Haskil, Arthur Grumiaux


----------



## Guest

Vasks said:


> Me too, I love that set and spin a few of the concerti on my turntable every year.


I used to have it as a LP box :tiphat:


----------



## Sonata

CD 5, Lieder by Schubert, Mendelssohn, Liszt


----------



## Guest

Sweelinck


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## JACE

Chausson: Concert for Violin, Piano and String Quartet, Op.21 / Jean-Yves Thibaudet, Joshua Bell, Takács Quartet
Ravel: Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello / Jean-Yves Thibaudet, Joshua Bell, Stepehn Isserlis
(London, 1991)


----------



## Pugg

*Strauss, R: Der Rosenkavalier
*
Renée Fleming (Marschallin), Franz Hawlata (Baron Ochs), Sophie Koch (Octavian), Diana Damrau (Sophie), Jonas Kaufmann (The Italian Tenor), Franz Grundheber (Faninal), Jane Henschel (Annina), Wolfgang Ablinger-Sperrhacke (Valzacchi), Irmgard Vilsmaier (Marianne)

Munchner Philharmoniker, Christian Thielemann.


----------



## Andolink

*J.S. Bach*: _English Suites No. 1 in A major, BWV 806 & No. 2 in a minor, BWV 807_










*Benjamin Frankel*: _Symphony No. 2, Op. 38_


----------



## Robert Gamble

Off the beaten path...


----------



## bharbeke

Mission: Impossible soundtrack (Danny Elfman)

The standout cue here is "Train Time." Elfman's use of percussion throughout the score is great.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


>


You seem to have the largest collection of big box sets like this of any TC member.


----------



## chill782002

My favourite Mahler symphony after the 7th. Love this version.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Lenny

Olivier Messiaen - Les Corps Glorieux (1939)


----------



## bharbeke

Dvorak: Symphony No. 6 (Myung-Whun Chung, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra)

This symphony and performance are absolutely delightful! Give it a listen!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies this evening. Pithy little joke by the composer at the end of _Stone Litany_ - one of the lines included in an inscription of 12th century Old Norse runic symbols found in the actual Neolithic burial mound on Orkney (see sleeve below) which inspired the work spell out as _MAKUS MATTR RÆISTRUNA ThÆSAR_. When translated into English this means _MAX THE MIGHTY CARVED THESE RUNES_.

_Points and Dances_ for chamber ensemble [adapted from the opera _Taverner_] (1962-68), Symphony no.1 (1973-76), _Stone Litany (Runes from a House of the Dead)_ for voice and orchestra (1973) and _Black Pentecost_ for mezzo-soprano, baritone, & orchestra (1979):


----------



## Judith

Schumann Piano Concerto in A Minor
Stephen Hough
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Conducted by Andris Nelsons

Just listened to Dvorak
Piano Concerto in G Minor on the same CD. 

Both pieces are lovely and relaxing for a very cold evening!


----------



## Guest

Haydn CD3


----------



## Vronsky

*Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 31 & 35 (Danish National Chamber Orchestra & Adam Fischer)*










Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 31 "Paris" & 35 "Haffner"
Danish National Chamber Orchestra *·* Adam Fischer


----------



## Guest

C.P.E.Bach CD 2


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## chill782002

A very underappreciated composer.


----------



## Janspe

Chamber music by Mozart, played by Mitsuko Uchida & co.

Piano Quintet in Eb, K.452
Piano Quartet in g, K.478
Piano Quartet in Eb, K.493

*If any fans of Uchida are interested*, the above-mentioned quartets (and Schumann's piano quartet, Fauré's piano quintet, two songs by Brahms and Beethoven's trios op. 1 #3 and 97) can be found here. She has never recorded this repertoire commercially, so that link was a real find, at least for me!

The Quintet can be found on a CD with the G major piano concerto.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994, 2002.


----------



## Guest

Dynamic playing and very good sound.


----------



## Vaneyes

Vasks said:


> *S. Wagner - Overture to "Herzog Wildfang" (Albert/cpo)
> Busoni - Sonatina #6 "Carmen Fantasy" (Hamelin/Hyperion)
> Reger - 4 Tone Poems after A. Bocklin (Jarvi/Chandos)*
> 
> _For those of you who remember my last post here (Sunday) I said I was gone to hear a reading of my orchestra piece and while I'll do a more thorough TC blog about it in the next couple of weeks, the upshot is that after reading 3 pieces, the orchestra members, by secret ballot, voted my piece to be performed later this spring. Whoopie!_


Congrats, Vasks, and best wishes.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 91451
> 
> 
> Richard Strauss: Burleske
> Weber: Konzertstucke, Op.79 Claudio Arrau/Century Symphony Orchestra (Chicago Symphony Orchestra in disguise!!)/Desire Defauw
> Albeniz: Iberia Books 1 and 2
> Debussy: Pour le Piano/Estampes/Images Books 1 and 2 Claudio Arrau
> 
> This wonderful set continues to provide some of the most transcendental pianism that I've ever heard. I was staggered by the performance of Strauss' Burleske, it is stupendous, and I've never heard better, nor indeed as good. The reason for the anonymity of the Chicago Symphony Orchestra was down to RCA releasing it on their Camden label, they felt that it would be embarrassing for the artists were their names to appear on a bargain label, so orchestras were given fictitious names, and conductors and soloists omitted!! At any rate this is a superb performance, as is the Weber work on the same disc. The Albeniz is extremely well played and Arrau's Debussy is always a joy, he really understood the French master. The remastering of the recordings leave nothing to be desired, and thus far (I'm now just half way through the 12 cds) this set can be confidently recommended.


Moose, a nice piece on conductor Desire Defauw.

http://www.soundstagehifi.com/index...efauw-in-chicago-high-fidelity-from-the-1940s


----------



## ldiat




----------



## bioluminescentsquid

http://www.concertzender.nl/programma/orgelwerk-180/

Leo van Doeselaar and Erwin Wiersinga playing Bach and Bruhns on the 17th-century Martinikerk Groningen organ - the Concertos of Doeselaar remind me quite a lot of Koopman's renditions.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto No. 2*

I must be a terrible person for admitting this, but Cliburn's recording doesn't grab me. I'm listening to Vladimir Ashkenazy playing the London Symphony, and that one keeps my attention from start to finish.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

posting these two here as i just happen to have it open...:trp::wave:<----cool


----------



## Ondine

*Mahler*

3th. Symphony

Klaus Tennstedt

London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Guest

bioluminescentsquid said:


> http://www.concertzender.nl/programma/orgelwerk-180/
> 
> Leo van Doeselaar and Erwin Wiersinga playing Bach and Bruhns on the 17th-century Martinikerk Groningen organ - the Concertos of Doeselaar remind me quite a lot of Koopman's renditions.


Glad to see you back sir.


----------



## JACE

Manxfeeder said:


> *Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto No. 2*
> 
> I must be a terrible person for admitting this, but Cliburn's recording doesn't grab me. I'm listening to Vladimir Ashkenazy playing the London Symphony, and that one keeps my attention from start to finish.


I don't have a problem with that. I think we all hear things differently -- there's no objective right or wrong. And that's one of the things that I love most about music.

And besides, Cliburn has never been one of my favorites either.


----------



## Guest

Froberger & Bull










From this LP


----------



## Lenny

ldiat said:


>


Is that Elvis in military service ??


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## JACE

*Mahler: Symphony No. 9 / Bruno Walter, Columbia SO (Columbia, 2 LPs)*
Tremendous in every way.


----------



## Weston

Janspe said:


> Chamber music by Mozart, played by Mitsuko Uchida & co.
> 
> Piano Quintet in Eb, K.452
> Piano Quartet in g, K.478
> Piano Quartet in Eb, K.493
> 
> *If any fans of Uchida are interested*, the above-mentioned quartets (and Schumann's piano quartet, Fauré's piano quintet, two songs by Brahms and Beethoven's trios op. 1 #3 and 97) can be found here. She has never recorded this repertoire commercially, so that link was a real find, at least for me!
> 
> The Quintet can be found on a CD with the G major piano concerto.


Very cool link! There's all manner of stuff besides Uchida also. Thanks.


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

Bach - Mass in B minore

S. Prokofiev: War & Peace, Op.91, Symphonic Suite (1944)


----------



## Weston

*Haydn: String Quartet No. 52 in E flat major, Op. 64/6, H. 3/64*
Tatrai Quartet










Haydn seems to have fun with the first movement, tossing little micro-motifs back and forth between the violins. Then what sounds like - harmonics? - in the final movement. The violins almost sound like tin whistles at times. I prefer the Festetics Quartet's tone to this version however, or maybe it's the recording quality.

*Mendelssohn: Lieder ohne Worte, Op.67 - Nos. 1 - 6*
Daniel Barenboim, piano










I like Barenboim's gentle interpretations. Well, mostly gentle. The No. 4 of this opus "Spinning Song," reminds me of something else. I couldn't quite place it. Then it came to me: the bridge or slightly waltzing B part of "Chopsticks." I guess that's okay. I hear "Three Blind Mice" and the Woody Woodpecker theme sometimes in Dvorak.

*Schumann: Piano Sonata No.2 in G minor, Op.22*
Mitsuko Uchida, piano










A great big epic noise compared to the Mendelssohn. My hands hurt just from listening. Uchida however can do no wrong.

A little less than an hour tonight. I had planned listening to another quartet, but real life intrudes. I'll be away from my music for almost two days! I need to plan some huge orchestral work for my return home this weekend.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Traverso said:


>


Possibly one of the best harpsichord recordings ever?


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Now a different broadcast: http://www.concertzender.nl/programma/orgelwerk_367336/
Sietze de Vries playing some Buxtehude on the organ in Pieze, and some extraits from Johan Brouwer's new CD.


----------



## JACE

*Debussy: Preludes, Books 1 & 2 (selections); "Children's Corner" Suite / Ivan Moravec (Connoisseur Society LP, 1967)*

5 magical stars.

Liner notes by Nat Hentoff. R.I.P.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Piano sonatas.D.845-D850
Christian Zacharias.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> You seem to have the largest collection of big box sets like this of any TC member.


And I love them all. Investment for life.


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> *Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto No. 2*
> 
> I must be a terrible person for admitting this, but Cliburn's recording doesn't grab me. I'm listening to Vladimir Ashkenazy playing the London Symphony, and that one keeps my attention from start to finish.
> 
> View attachment 91471


Nothing wrong with being honest although I don't agree with you.


----------



## Pugg

Lenny said:


> Is that Elvis in military service ??


Let me tell you a secret, NO.


----------



## SixFootScowl

JACE said:


> *Mahler: Symphony No. 9 / Bruno Walter, Columbia SO (Columbia, 2 LPs)*
> Tremendous in every way.


That is fantastic cover art!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven: Piano Concert no 5*
Van Cliburn.
My absolute favourite.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*; Symphony 3

Klaus Tennstedt


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin+* : _Martin Stadtsfeld _

+ meaning Martin Stadtfeld own Improvisations.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

JACE said:


> *Mahler: Symphony No. 9 / Bruno Walter, Columbia SO (Columbia, 2 LPs)*
> Tremendous in every way.


My first thought when looking at that cover was, that the guy on the left was Wagner coming in from a Bavarian landscape in the background. Wrong kind of hat though.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz - L'Enfance du Christ & Romeo & Juliet*

L'Enfance du Christ, Op. 25

Roméo et Juliette, Op. 17 (excerpts)

Victoria de los Angeles & Nicolai Gedda

André Cluytens & Carlo Maria Giulini.


----------



## tdc

Brahms - Piano Trio No. 1 in B Major


----------



## chill782002

Perfect for a snowy morning.


----------



## tdc

Prokofiev - Piano Sonata No. 7










Richter playing Prokofiev is one of the best things in the world.


----------



## premont

bioluminescentsquid said:


> Possibly one of the best harpsichord recordings ever?


Without doubt the best Froberger recording ever [Leonhardt 1962].


----------



## Pugg

​*Granados / Turina.*
Beaux Arts Trio.


----------



## Pugg

​*Shchedrin* :
Concerto for Orchestra No. 4 'Khorovody'
Concerto for Orchestra No. 5 'Four Russian Songs'

Kristallene Gusli (Crystal Psaltery)

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Kirill Karabits


----------



## Guest

bioluminescentsquid said:


> Possibly one of the best harpsichord recordings ever?


I was searching for this one but could not find it but luckily found the older one above.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Marinera

Pugg said:


> And I love them all. Investment for life.


Certainly a much better investment than the newest gadgets, that become dated already by the end of the month. And actually cheaper , when I think about it..even the biggest boxsets..


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak:* Piano Concerto in G minor, Op. 33

_Vassily Primakov_ (piano)
Poetic Tone Pictures, Op. 85

Odense Symphony Orchestra, Justin Brown


----------



## Sonata




----------



## Vasks

_Fraught with Franz_

*Schubert - Overture to "Claudine from Villa Bella" (Huss/Koch)
Schubert - String Quintet in C (St. Luke's Chamber Ensemble/Musicmasters)*


----------



## Guest

After watching a horrible video about what is goiing on in the French abatoirs I feel sick and shocked,what a cruel world we live in!
I posted the video in the community forum ,be warned it is very disturbing!

Now listening to my old friend and his beauriful Piano trios. CD 2


----------



## Five and Dime

La Spagna / Atrivm Mvsicae / BIS
(minimally remastered from the 1980 double LP)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*; Piano concerto's 1 & 2

Krystian Zimerman/ Leonard Bernstein


----------



## jdec

Pugg said:


> *Beethoven*; Piano concerto's 1 & 2
> 
> Krystian Zimerman/ Leonard Bernstein


Actually Piano concertos 1 & 2 are not conducted by Lenny but Zimerman himself from the piano. Nice performances though.


----------



## Pugg

jdec said:


> Actually Piano concertos 1 & 2 are not conducted by Lenny but Zimerman himself from the piano. Nice performances though.


I always forget that, sounding the same, with the Bernstein enthusiasm.


----------



## Selby

Arvo Pärt (1935)

Spiegel Im Spiegel (1978) for violin and piano
Vladimir Spivakov, Sergej Berzodny

Für Alina (1976) for piano
Alexander Malter


----------



## Robert Gamble

I tried Bach a couple of days ago and somehow it made me more tense when I was working than anything 'Classical' I've listened to. Maybe it was demanding I listen to it instead of working? Trying it again today...


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## JACE

*Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 21-25 / Joseph Krips, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Amsterdam (Philips)*

I picked up this CD recently, the first Mozart-as-conducted-by-Krips recording that I've heard. It's easy to understand why Krips was so highly regarded in this repertoire. Listening to it makes me smile.


----------



## Selby

Per Nørgård (1932)
Symphony No. 3 (1972-75) 
Thomas Dausgaard, Danish National Symphony Orchestra, Danish National Vocal Ensemble, Danish National Choir, Ulla Munch


----------



## chill782002

Orfeo's Furtwangler releases are highly recommended, generally better sounding than any of DG's Furtwangler releases.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Halévy: La Juive*

Jose Carreras, Julia Varady, Dalmacio Gonzales & June Anderson

Philharmonia Orchestra, Antonio de Almeida.


----------



## Guest




----------



## bharbeke

Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 1 (Vladimir Ashkenazy)

This was a better performance than the last I heard, raising the piece's rating from okay to good.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2002, 1997.


----------



## Manxfeeder

JACE said:


> *Mahler: Symphony No. 9 / Bruno Walter, Columbia SO (Columbia, 2 LPs)*
> Tremendous in every way.


Thanks for the input. I'm looking for an "ultimate" 9th.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Selby said:


> Per Nørgård (1932)
> Symphony No. 3 (1972-75)
> Thomas Dausgaard, Danish National Symphony Orchestra, Danish National Vocal Ensemble, Danish National Choir, Ulla Munch


Modern music is funny; there is some of it that is so incomprehensible that I never want to bother with it again, and then there is something like this one, where the first time I heard it, I didn't completely understand it, but something about it clicked.


----------



## Guest

Messiaen Le banquet celeste - offrande au saint sacrement - diptique - ler corps glorieux


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​*Barber*: Knoxville: Summer of 1915.
> _Renée Fleming.
> _


PrestoClassical interview with. :tiphat:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/in...t?utm_source=News-2017-01-13&utm_medium=email


----------



## Granate

Robert Gamble said:


> I tried Bach a couple of days ago and somehow it made me more tense when I was working than anything 'Classical' I've listened to. Maybe it was demanding I listen to it instead of working? Trying it again today...
> 
> View attachment 91488


If you refer to these works, do listen to them on your free time. It worked on me way better. This particular version of the BCs with Trevor Pinnock did not grab my love. The Orchestral suites did, though. I am eager to find a better HIP of these great concertos.


----------



## JACE

Manxfeeder said:


> Thanks for the input. I'm looking for an "ultimate" 9th.


Manx -- If I were forced to pick one M9, it would (most likely) be this Walter/Columbia SO recording.

Incidentally, it's available as part of this absurdly inexpensive set, along with several of Walter's other seminal Mahler recordings:


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

SiegendesLicht said:


> My first thought when looking at that cover was, that the guy on the left was Wagner coming in from a Bavarian landscape in the background. Wrong kind of hat though.


That photo of Mahler was taken as he walked along the shore of the Zuiderzee. Mahler loved being close to nature, and was a keen walker.


----------



## hpowders

Brahms String Quintets
Boston Symphony Chamber Players

Warm, measured performances. A bit too laid back for me at this time.

I prefer the tauter Nash Ensemble in this wonderful music.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1968 - '81.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Goldberg variations


----------



## Robert Gamble

On to Disk 2 today of Magnard...



Robert Gamble said:


> Off the beaten path...



View attachment 91465


----------



## stejo

Into mailbox today.
Lovely music and a great recording.


----------



## JACE

Getting a head-start on this weekend's Saturday Symphony:










Prokofiev: Symphony No. 4 (revised version), Op. 112 / Gennady Rozhdestvensky, Moscow Radio SO (Melodiya)


----------



## JACE

stejo said:


> Into mailbox today.
> Lovely music and a great recording.
> 
> View attachment 91499


What an evocative cover image! Powerful.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Goldberg variations


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 4*

This is my personal favorite of my collection of Mendelssohn's 4ths; it's precise and fleet of foot.


----------



## Manxfeeder

JACE said:


> Manx -- If I were forced to pick one M9, it would (most likely) be this Walter/Columbia SO recording.


Thanks for the advice. I was looking at Walter's 1938 recording.

I just heard it on Spotify. It was great. I'll look into his other Columbia Symphony recordings.


----------



## jim prideaux

Suitner and the Staatskapelle Berlin performing Dvorak's 6th and 7th Symphonies.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Franz Liszt's Symphonic Poem Héroide Funébre S102 performed by Bernard Haitink & the London Philharmonic Orchestra.

This I s the opening piece of Disc 3 of the Liszt/Haitink/London Philharmonic on Decca. An excellent performance and recording.


----------



## Granate

*Pinnock Baroque - P3*









*Haydn*
Sturm und Drang Symphonies
*Cond. Trevor Pinnock, TEC, Archiv-DG (1991)*

_I quickly listened to these symphonies during the finalisation of a group project on drive and Whatsapp conversation. I enjoyed the time but I am still looking forward to compare both complete sets from Decca HIP and Doráti. Pinnock did not do it for me._


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.6 - I*

_Beginning of challenge for one of the three (and most unfair)_ abandoned _Bruckner symphonies, the No.6. Almost 30 different recordings and a very attractive structure if it wasn't for the tough Finale._









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.6 in A major (1881 Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Jascha Horenstein, LSO, WME (1963 Live recording)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.6 in A major (1881 Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Otto Klemperer, BBC SO, Testament (1961 Live recording / 2004 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.6 in A major (1881 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Riccardo Chailly, RCO, Decca (1997)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.6 in A major (1881 Version, Ed. Nowak) (Live recording)
*Cond. Lorin Maazel, SOdBR, BR Classics (1999/2011 Issue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.6 in A major (1881 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Stanisław Skrowaczewski, RSOS, Oehms (2003)*


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.6 - II*

_Loving this symphony for the moment, way more than my experience with the No.5. I found a pleasant surprise between these five..._









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.6 in A major (1881 Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Georg Tintner, NZSO, Naxos (1995)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.6 in A major (1881 Version, Ed. Nowak) (Live recording)
*Cond. Christoph Eschenbach, LPO, LPO (2010)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.6 in A major (1881 Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Horst Stein, WPO, Decca (1972/1991 Reissue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.6 in A major (1881 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Michael Gielen, SWR SO BBuF, SWR (2001/2016 Issue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.6 in A major (1881 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Daniel Barenboim, CSO, DG (1978)*


----------



## Guest

Stunningly beautiful playing and sound. He recorded them all in one day on a piano once owned by none other than Vladimir Horowitz!


----------



## KenOC

Rautavaara: String Quintet "Unknown Heavens". Played by the Jean Sibelius Quartet with an extra cello. A beautiful work from 1997.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Bach to Brahms today...


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach The Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin

John Holloway, baroque violin

My favorite performances of this incomparable music on baroque violin.


----------



## bharbeke

Dvorak: Piano Quintet, Op. 81 (Andreas Haefliger, Takacs Quartet)

This was a completely wonderful listen, and Dvorak fans should check it out!


----------



## George O

Alberto Ginastera (1916-1983)

Concerto for Piano and Orchestra
Sonata for Piano

Hilde Somer, piano
Vienna Philharmonia Orchestra / Ernst Maerzendorfer

on Desto (NYC), from 1964

5 stars










Ginastera










Somer


----------



## jailhouse

listening to boulez' first 2 piano sonatas

then gunna listen to bartok's 3rd piano concerto conducted by...boulez

i love and miss this man :tiphat:

listening to these bartok concertos makes me realize just how influenced ligeti was by them. 

(main rhythmic theme of the first concerto is used in the first movement of musica ricercata, the end of the 9th movement of the ligeti is influenced by the nightmusic movement of the second concerto, the melody of the 7th movement of the musica ricercata is influenced by the beginning of the 3rd concerto, etc. The tributes are everywhere)


----------



## Guest

Magnificent. He plays Liszt's Harmonies Poetiques Et Religieus and the Sonata.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Sonatas & Partitas for Solo Violin
Sigiswald Kuijken, baroque violin

Another sensational performance of these incomparable treasures, this time the great Sigiswald Kuijken performing on baroque violin.


----------



## Daniel Atkinson

Some Mahler for a hard days work


----------



## hpowders

Daniel Atkinson said:


> Some Mahler for a hard days work


A 90 minute violin concerto! LOL!!

Has to be an April Fool's Joke.


----------



## Bettina

Daniel Atkinson said:


> Some Mahler for a hard days work


I'm confused (of course, that's nothing new for me--it seems to be my usual state! ) As far as I know, Mahler never wrote a violin concerto...? Am I missing something?


----------



## Guest

http://www.flyinginkpot.com/1999/04...-concerto-vengerovchicago-soboulez-dg-inkpot/


----------



## Daniel Atkinson

Bettina said:


> I'm confused (of course, that's nothing new for me--it seems to be my usual state! ) As far as I know, Mahler never wrote a violin concerto...? Am I missing something?


Nah, I'm actually listening to this: :lol:


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> I'm confused (of course, that's nothing new for me--it seems to be my usual state! ) As far as I know, Mahler never wrote a violin concerto...? Am I missing something?


I wouldn't fall for that one!

At least not after 10 minutes.


----------



## Bettina

Traverso said:


> http://www.flyinginkpot.com/1999/04...-concerto-vengerovchicago-soboulez-dg-inkpot/


Thanks for the link. So apparently this CD is an April Fools joke. It works well for Friday the 13th too. :lol:


----------



## hpowders

Daniel Atkinson said:


> Nah, I'm actually listening to this: :lol:


That's probably his least cohesive symphony. You like it? I like the various Nachtmusik movements.


----------



## Rhinotop

Suk: Asrael Symphony, op. 27

Kubelik, Bavarian Radio S.O.

You MUST hear it


----------



## Guest

Bettina said:


> Thanks for the link. So apparently this CD is an April Fools joke. It works well for Friday the 13th too. :lol:


You must have an innocent mind,:lol:


----------



## hpowders

Daniel Atkinson said:


> Nah, I'm actually listening to this: :lol:


I wish Mahler would have shelved the 7th and composed a violin concerto instead.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Casebearer

Händel's Messiah Choruses. Choir of the Christ Church Cathedral Oxford. The Academy of Ancient Music. Christopher Hogwood. 
On vinyl (L'Oiseau Lyre - Florilegium Series).









I know many of you like Messiah. So I've tried. But hearing all these choruses mainly makes me nervous. Maybe I should try the whole piece.


----------



## Casebearer

I've continued with Händels Fireworks Music played by the English Chamber Orchestra conducted by Karl Richter. Archiv Production 2533 151.

I felt forced to put it off after 10 minutes because it made me even more uncomfortable. The way I see it (which is personal of course) it lacks every emotion. This is not for me.

I think I'll try some of Händels operas later on, a friend of mine is very fond of some them, but for the moment I've had enough.


----------



## Daniel Atkinson

hpowders said:


> That's probably his least cohesive symphony. You like it? I like the various Nachtmusik movements.


Yes I think it's fantastic, the symphonies surrounding it are probably his best (6,8,9) but it's not his worst. It's still above average for me with symphonies


----------



## Pugg

​
For the Saturday symphony tradition.
*Prokofiev:*

Symphonies No. 4

London Philharmonic Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra, Walter Weller


----------



## Casebearer

Listening now to Anton Bruckners Fourth Symphony 'Romantische' played by the Residentie Orkest led by Hans Vonk. On vinyl from 1985.

View attachment 91511


It calms the nerves after Händel. By the way I was born in the Anton Brucknerstreet  
Haven't listened to his music much though.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> PrestoClassical interview with. :tiphat:
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/in...t?utm_source=News-2017-01-13&utm_medium=email


I've read it thanks, she was on the BBC last week also doing a interview.:angel:


----------



## Casebearer

in the end I had to go for stronger medicine to really calm my nerves. It's in 13/8 subdivided 1-2 1-2-3 1-2-3-4 and with the great L. Shankar on violin.


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> You must have an innocent mind,:lol:


And intelligence also.


----------



## Pugg

​*Wagner*: Preludes and Overtures.
Antal Dorati conducting.


----------



## 433




----------



## Pugg

​
*Franz Liszt : Via Crucis*

Nederlands Kamerkoor
Reinbert de Leeuw dirigent en piano


----------



## tdc

Some beautiful music from the dawn of the Baroque.

Monteverdi - Madrigals Book VIII


----------



## Pugg

​*Dvorak ; String quartets.*
Disc 3
Panocha Quartet.


----------



## premont

Casebearer said:


> I've continued with Händels Fireworks Music played by the English Chamber Orchestra conducted by Karl Richter. Archiv Production 2533 151.
> 
> I felt forced to put it off after 10 minutes because it made me even more uncomfortable. The way I see it (which is personal of course) it lacks every emotion. This is not for me.


I understand where you are coming from, as I think Karl Rchter's recordings of Baroque orchestral music as well as his harpsichord recordings and some of his organ recordings often are lacking in emotional content. His choral conducting was on the other hand usually quite another thing. Try f.i. his recordings of Bach's passions.


----------



## jailhouse

Sibelius - 3rd symphony (Jarvi w/ gothenburg)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Aida
*
Plácido Domingo (Radamès), Leontyne Price (Aida), Sherrill Milnes (Amonasro), Grace Bumbry (Amneris), Ruggiero Raimondi (Ramfis), Hans Sotin (Il Re di Egitto), Joyce Mathis (Una Sacerdotessa), Bruce Brewer (Un Messaggero)

John Alldis Choir, London Symphony Orchestra, Erich Leinsdorf.


----------



## Biwa

Mozart, Schubert: Opera & Concert Arias

Elly Ameling (soprano)
English Chamber Orchestra (Mozart)
Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra (Schubert)
Edo de Waart (conductor)


----------



## SiegendesLicht

One last music post before I leave you all, dear classical listeners, until some time in February.

The final movement of Beethoven's 9th symphony from the opening concert of the Elbphilarmonie last Wednesday. Performed by the NDR Elbphilarmonie Orchestra (formerly known as the North German Radio Orchestra), with participating choir from the Bavarian Radio Orchestra and Bryn Terfel singing the bass part.






Isn't she beautiful, both inside and outside?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Music by César Franck this morning.

_Prélude, Fugue et Variation_ in B♭ minor for organ - transcribed for piano by Harold Bauer (orig. 1859-62 - arr. 1873), _Prélude, Aria et Final_ for piano (1886-87), _Prélude, Choral et Fugue_ for piano (1884) and String Quartet in D (1889):


----------



## Haydn man

For this weeks SS I shall try both versions of Prokofiev 4 from this set


----------



## Chordalrock

Ligeti: Piano concerto 
Joonas Ahonen, BIS (2017)

My first impression is that this is pretty different at times to the recording from the Ligeti Project (with Aimard, if I recall right). Probably worth getting for that reason alone for fans of this concerto. I think it's impressive playing.


----------



## Pugg

*Shostakovich*: Piano Concerto 2 (Ortiz) & Violin Concerto 1 (Belkin)


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

SiegendesLicht said:


> Isn't she beautiful, both inside and outside?


Thanks for that - a wonderful performance, for a wonderful building.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> And intelligence also.


That could be true.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Haydn symphonies for a nice harmonic afternoon before shopping


----------



## jim prideaux

another new (to these ears) interpretation of the great 1st and 2nd Symphonies of Bohuslav Martinu..........

Claus Peter Flor conducting the Berliner S.O. (RCA Red Seal).......at some point I will have to get hold of the Bryden Thomson Chandos recordings....

over the last few days my early morning listening has been the Haydn Cello Concertos as performed by Isserlis,Norrington and the COE!


----------



## Biwa

Carl Czerny (1791-1857)

Variationen über den beliebten Trauerwalzer für das Pianoforte Op. 12
Introduction, Variations Brillantes Et Rondeau De Chasse Op. 202
Fantaisie Pour Le Pianoforte Op. 27
Première Sonate As-Dur Op. 7

Christoph Hammer (pianoforte)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Quintet for Piano and Winds in E flat, K452
*Beethoven*: Quintet in E flat major for piano and winds, Op.16

Radu Lupu, Han de Vries, George Pieterson, Vicente Zarzo, Brian Pollard


----------



## stejo

Prokofiev Weekend...
Could´t resist his two violin concerts recorded 1964 on Vinyl in mint condition.


----------



## Guest

Prokofiev 4


----------



## hpowders

Daniel Atkinson said:


> Yes I think it's fantastic, the symphonies surrounding it are probably his best (6,8,9) but it's not his worst. It's still above average for me with symphonies


Now I'm wondering what a Mahler Violin Concerto would have sounded like. I've been teased and tempted!


----------



## jdec

Pugg said:


> ​*Schubert; String quartets.*
> Disc 3
> Panocha Quartet


Schubert's or Dvorak's?


----------



## Pugg

jdec said:


> Schubert's or Dvorak's?


Dvorak. ..................


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch:*

Swedish Dances, Op. 63
Suite on Russian Themes, Op. 79b
Serenade after Swedish Folk Melodies, Op. posth.

SWR Rundfunkorchester Kaiserslautern, Werner Andreas Albert.


----------



## Vasks

*Gretry - Overture to "L'ami de la maison" (sanderling/ASV)
Vogler - Ballet Suite #2 [arr. by Bodart] (Bamert/Chandos)
Hoffmeister - Clarinet Quartet in B-flat (Klocker/cpo)
Eberl - Piano Concerto in E-flat, Op. 40 (Giacometti/cpo)*


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Pugg

​
*Ries*: Concerto for Two Horns, WoO 19
Teunis van der Zwart & Erwin Wieringa (horns)

Violin Concerto, Op. 24
Anton Steck (violin)

Die Koelner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens


----------



## Five and Dime

Musgrave: Turbulent Landscapes, etc / NMC










Casella: La donna serpente, Partita, etc / Naxos


----------



## Judith

Schumann Cello Concerto

Steven Isserlis 
Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie
Conductor Christophe Eschenbach

Saw Steven performing this on You Tube and was hooked! Realised I had it in the box set in my collection!


----------



## Judith

Now listening to:

Schumann Violin Concerto
Joshua Bell
The Cleveland Orchestra
Christophe von Dohnanyi


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to Gombert missa this morning Media vita, is quite interresting, i have another of his missa somewhere easter missa, have a nice day folks and i ope a group for franco-flemish devotee called franco-flemish guild, like a guild of artisant of thee fine art of classical music, so i hope friends will join.


----------



## Andolink

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: _Symphony No. 5 in D major_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*

I don't listen to the 9th much, but there's something about this interpretation which I'm finding compelling.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss, R: Intermezzo, Op. 72*

Lucia Popp, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, et al.

Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Wolfgang Sawallisch.


----------



## George O

Gustav Mahler (1860-1911): Quartet movement in A minor (1876)

Richard Strauss (1864-1949): Quartet in C minor

Quatuor Ivaldi:
Sylvie Gazeau, violin
Gérard Caussé, viola
Alain Meunier, cello
Christian Ivaldi, piano

on Erato (France), from 1985


----------



## Robert Gamble

Andolink said:


> *Ralph Vaughan Williams*: _Symphony No. 5 in D major_


I'm listening to the same symphony, different conductor:


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Hindemith String Quartets. Highly recommended.


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.6 - III*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.6 in A major (1881 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Georg Solti, CSO, Decca (1979/1996 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.6 in A major (1881 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Simone Young, HPO, Oehms (2013)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.6 in A major (1881 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Eugen Jochum, SOdBR, DG (1966/2016 Reissue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.6 in A major (1881 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Eugen Jochum, SKD, WC (1978/1990 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.6 in A major (1881 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Wolfgang Sawallisch, BySO, Orfeo (1981)*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1990 - '92, 2000.


----------



## Guest

Rameau


----------



## starthrower

Some pleasant romantic piano music. Piano sound is fairly bright.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Symphony No. 1


----------



## JACE

Now spinning this LP:










Janet Baker with Sir Adrian Boult & the LPO performing:
- Wagner: Wesendonk Lieder
- Strauss: Four Songs
- Brahms: Alto Rhapsody


----------



## deprofundis

I got to lisen to a fantastic cpo recording ike Morales ''o magnum mysterium'' or Jacques Arcadelt,perhaps Heinriich Fink, i salute cpo headquater in germany , jeez thanks germans for providing quality recording of my favorite era, i love you guys.


----------



## Vaneyes

For Saturday Symphony listening, via YT*.* *Prokofiev*: Symphony 4, w. NEC Philharmonia/Litton. Recorded 12.12.12 at Jordan Hall, Boston.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDKOLMljf0w


----------



## jim prideaux

walking over (and back) to watch a dismal 3-1 home 'drubbing' I was fortunate to listen to Martinu's 2nd and 4th Symphonies on my I-pod (best part of the afternoon) but this time I was listening to Belohlavek and the BBC S.O.

Considering the S.S. for tomorrow.....Gergiev and the LSO (it is not a symphony that immediately appeals so I will come to it with a more positive attitude-the 7th is the one that I frequently turn to !)


----------



## geralmar

Vaneyes said:


> Moose, a nice piece on conductor Desire Defauw.
> 
> http://www.soundstagehifi.com/index...efauw-in-chicago-high-fidelity-from-the-1940s


Defauw's terrific Borodin Symphony #2 was released on a Camden LP.


----------



## Guest

Gesualdo Taverner consort & choir Andrew Parrott


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## jim prideaux

Gielen and the SWR S.O. performing Schumann's 2nd and 3rd Symphonies......great interpretation and vivid Hanssler recording!


----------



## Vronsky

*Barber: Orchestral & Chamber Works | Copland: Early Orchestral Works 1922-1935*










Samuel Barber: Orchestral & Chamber Works
Adagio for Strings, Op. 11a
Summer Music, Op. 31
Four Excursions, Op. 20
Dover Beach, Op. 3
Strinq Quartet, Op. 11
Vanessa, Op. 32
Intermezzo, from Act II
Toccata Festiva, Op. 36
New York Philharmonic *·* Thomas Schippers
The Philadelphia Orchestra *·* Eugene Ormandy










Aaron Copland: The Copland Edition - Early Orchestral Works 1922-1935
(CD 1)
Dance Symphony
Two Pieces for String Orchestra
Symphony for Organ & Orchestra
Music for the Theatre
E. Power Biggs *·* New York Philharmonic *·* Leonard Bernstein
(CD 2)
Concerto for Piano & Orchestra
Aaron Copland *·* New York Philharmonic *·* Leonard Bernstein
Symphonic Ode
Short Symphony (Symphony No. 2)
Statements
London Symphony Orchestra *·* Aaron Copland


----------



## Guest




----------



## jailhouse

Tchaikovsky - symphony no. 6 (bernstein)


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

stejo said:


> Prokofiev Weekend...
> Could´t resist his two violin concerts recorded 1964 on Vinyl in mint condition.
> 
> View attachment 91519


Love those vinyl records, especially one like this. Good listening!


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.6 - IV*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.6 in A major (1881 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Herbert Blomstedt, LGO, Querstand (2008)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.6 in A major (1881 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Günter Wand, KRSO, Sony (1976/2002 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.6 in A major (1881 Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Herbert von Karajan, BPO, DG (1979)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.6 in A major (1881 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Mario Venzago, BrSO, CPO (2011)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.6 in A major (1881 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Takashi Asahina, OPO, Jean Jean (1977/2000 Issue Edition)*

_Next will be last No.6 post and will have Haitink, Celibidache and for the last listening, Klemperer with the New Philharmonia, then the results of this beautiful work._


----------



## senza sordino

I'm behind in my posting here on current listening. 
This is what I have been listening to today
Bach Brandenburg Concertos. I've owned this cd for decades now, my only copy of the Brandenburg 
View attachment 91535


Telemann 12 Fantasias for Solo violin, Gulliver Suite for two violins. I never heard the Gulliver Suite for two violins before- it's really nice
View attachment 91536


Schubert Death and the Maiden and Rosemunde Quartets. Wonderful 
View attachment 91537


Strauss Death and Transfiguration, Metamorphosen, Four Last Songs. Love this album
View attachment 91538


Smetena String Quartet no 1, Janacek String Quartets nos 1&2. Strange album cover I admit, but the music and performance are top notch, fantastic stuff
View attachment 91539


----------



## starthrower




----------



## starthrower

Nos. 5 & 6


----------



## Casebearer

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Franz Liszt : Via Crucis*
> 
> Nederlands Kamerkoor
> Reinbert de Leeuw dirigent en piano


I'll be seeing Via Crucis in concert by Reinbert de Leeuw in a few months!


----------



## Casebearer

Listening to a vinyl album. Side A has the beautiful Piano Concerto No. 2 by Bartók played by Svjatoslav Richter with the Orchestra of Paris conducted by Lorin Maazel recorded in 1969 I think. On side B we have Prokofieff's Piano Concert No. 5 with Richter and the London Symphony Orchestra.

I absolutely love the Bartók concerto, especially the Adagio, and the way Richter plays it.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: Piano concerto 27 
Daniel Barenboim.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorák:* Symphony No. 8 in G Major, Op. 88/ The Noonday Witch, Op. 108

Claudio Abbado conducting.


----------



## Casebearer

Unsuk Chin's Clarinet Concerto (2014). A stunning, very evocative piece.


----------



## jailhouse

Bruckner symphony no. 7 (zweden)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven:*

Violin Sonata No. 9 in A major, Op. 47 'Kreutzer'
Violin Sonata No. 5 in F major, Op. 24 'Spring'

Itzhak Perlman (violin), Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)


----------



## jim prideaux

early start with Flor and the Bamberg S.O. performing Mendelssohn's 1st and 5th Symphonies.


----------



## Casebearer

Olivier Messiaens _Verset pour la fête de la Dédicace_ played by Willem Tanke on the Adema/Schreurs organ in Haarlem.









Beautiful piece of organ music with an absolutely unique atmosphere. Think I'm hearing some birds here as well.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Sonatas for violin and piano.
K296-376-377
Radu Lupu/ Szymon Goldberg.


----------



## 433




----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch;* Violin concerto / Scottish fantasia.
Kyung Wha Chung


----------



## ldiat




----------



## 433




----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss, R: Daphne*

Renée Fleming (Daphne), Johan Botha (Apollos), Michael Schade (Leukippos), Kwanchul Youn (Peineios), Anna Larsson (Gaea), Eike Wilm Schulte (1st Shepherd), Cosmin Ifrim (2nd Shepherd), Gregory Reinhart (3rd Shepherd), Carsten Mittmoser (4th Shepherd), Julia Kleiter (1st Maid) & Twyla Robinson (2nd Maid)

Orchestra & Chorus of West Deutscher Rundfunk, Semyon Bychkov


----------



## Granate

senza sordino said:


> Strauss Death and Transfiguration, Metamorphosen, Four Last Songs. Love this album
> View attachment 91538


I cannot come up with a better R.Strauss album.


----------



## Guest

Mozart 26 - 27 a long lasting love,this music and these recordings.


----------



## Biwa

Georg Friedrich Händel

Concerti Grossi Op. 3
Sonata a 5

Academy of Ancient Music
Richard Egarr (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> I cannot come up with a better R.Strauss album.


Popp/ Tennstedt / Four last Songs / Death and Trasfiguration


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Triple Concerto for Piano, Violin, and Cello in C major, Op. 56

Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Daniel Barenboim (piano)
Berliner Philharmoniker, Daniel Barenboim

Fantasia for Piano, Chorus and Orchestra in C minor, Op. 80
Daniel Barenboim (piano)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Chor der Deutschen Staatsoper, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Vronsky

*Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 4 (Ashkenazy, LSO, Previn)*










Sergei Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 4
Vladimir Ashkenazy *·* London Symphony Orchestra *·* André Previn


----------



## Guest

G.F.Händel concerti grossi op.6 7-11


----------



## Pugg

​*Berlioz*: Les Troyens à Carthage: Ballet Music/*Lecocq*: Mam'zelle Angot - ballet/*Weber*: Invitation to the Dance, Op. 65

National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## stejo

Got a relapse to Mahler.
My only recording of his symphony no 5.


----------



## Ariasexta

Spanish & Portuguese Harpsichord Music(17th century repertoir). Label: Chandos

Sophie Yates plays a copy of an anonymous italian single manuel harpsichord dated around 1600s.

Composers recorded: (composers by sequence of the tracks)
Antonio de Cabezon(1510-1566)
Jose Ximenez(1600-1672)
Manuel Rodrigues Coelho(1555-1635)
Anon
Antonio Carreira(1525-1589)
Hernando d Cabezon(1541-1602)
Joan Cabanilles(1644-1712)

Harmonically elaborate keyboard music, spanish musical world was still heavily influenced by the Renaissance generation of Franco-flemish composers idioms untill 1660s, we can see how these music still anticipate the keyboard works of Jan Sweelinck but generally emanate an air of mystic Gothic beauty.


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Two String Sextets
Hausmusik, London

Monica Huggett and friends playing HIP Brahms and doing so magnificently.


----------



## Biwa

Firminus Caron (c.1440-c.1475)

Missa "L'homme armé"
Missa "Accueilly m'a la belle"

The Sound And The Fury


----------



## Andolink

*Gabriel Pierné*: _Trio pour violon, violoncelle et piano, op. 45_










*J. S. Bach*: _English Suite No. 3 in g minor, BWV 808_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schuber*t:
Moments musicaux (6) for piano, D. 780 (Op. 94)
Piano Sonata No. 13 in A major, D. 664 (Op. 120)

Alexandre Tharaud.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony no 5
B.P Claudio Abbado.


----------



## Guest

Ockeghem


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.6 - V*

*Full results!:* http://www.talkclassical.com/47149-granates-bruckner-challenge-symphony.html









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.6 in A major (1881 Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Bernard Haitink, DSK, Hänssler (2003 Live recording)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.6 in A major (1881 Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Bernard Haitink, RCO, Phillips (1970/2005 Reissue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.6 in A major (1881 Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Sergiu Celibidache, MPO, Sony (1991/2015 Issue Edition)*

_Warning. This is the same exact recording as the Warner Classics Release. This version was taken from the rights of the Video-taped performance and remastered in SACD, but for me the sound is way better with WC._









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.6 in A major (1881 Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Sergiu Celibidache, MPO, WC (1991/2011 Issue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.6 in A major (1881 Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Otto Klemperer, NPO, WC (1964/2012 Remastered Edition)*


----------



## Guest

Sarum Chant Missa in Gallicantu


----------



## elgar's ghost

Francis Poulenc - music for solo piano/two pianos/piano duet.

_(3) Mouvements perpétuels_ (1918), _(8) Nocturnes_ (1929-38), _Presto_ in B-minor (1934), _Suite Française (d'après Claude Gervaise)_ (1935), _(3) Novelettes_ (1927-28 and 1958), _Pastourelle (extrait de L'éventail de Jeanne)_ (1927), _Valse_ in C [from _L'Album des Six_] (1919), _(15) Improvisations_ (1932-59), _Pièce brève sur le nom d'Albert Roussel_ (1929), _Valse-improvisation sur le nom de Bach_ (1932), _Française (d'après Claude Gervaise)_ (1939), _Le soirées de Nazelles_ (1930-36), _Villageoises - (6) pièces enfantines_ (1933), _Thème varié_ (1951), _(3) Intermezzi_ (1934 and 1943), _Suite_ in C (1920), _Mélancolie_ (1940), _Humoresque_ (1934), _Trois pièces_ (1918 and1928), _Napoli_ (1925) and _Bourrée au pavillon d'Auvergne_ (1937):










Capriccio (d'après Le bal Masqué) for two pianos (1952), Sonata for two pianos (1952-53), _Élégie_ for two pianos (1959), _L'embarquement pour Cythère_ for two pianos [from the film _Le voyage en Amérique_] (1951) and Sonata for piano duet (1918 - rev. 1939):


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Otello*
James McCracken (Otello), Montserrat Caballé (Desdemona), Tito Gobbi (Iago)

Zubin Mehta conducting.


----------



## Vronsky

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 & Festive Overture (Muti & Philadelphia Orchestra)*










Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 & Festive Overture
Riccardo Muti *·* Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## Heliogabo

*Young Vivaldi*

I was searching for this album:










Early Vivaldi compositions beautifully played by Modo Antiquo, lead by the great vivaldian and baroque scholar Federico Maria Sardelli. 
Very italian concertos and sonatas with a lot of organ in the continuo section in many cases. Surprisingly to me, there´s a big dose of melancholy in this pieces, which reveals that this trait of his music was not only reserved for his late compositions. A lovely album which I recommend to Vivaldi and baroque enthusiasts.


----------



## starthrower

Bought this a year ago, and just getting to it today. Great solo male, and choral singing! And a very lively, punchy recording. Recorded in 1978.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2010 (Piano Trios), 1996 (Piano Sonatas 1 & 3).


----------



## JACE

*Brahms: String Quartets, Op. 51, Nos. 1 & 2 / New Budapest Quartet (Hyperion)*
I really like the New Budapest Quartet's blended, euphonious sound. I think it's a perfect match for these works.










*Ravel: Bolero; Alborada del gracioso; Rapsodie espagnole; La Valse / Charles Dutoit, Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal (Decca/London)* 
These Dutoit/OSM Ravel recordings are something special -- both in terms of performance and recorded sound.


----------



## jim prideaux

Paavo Jarvi and the Frankfurt R.S.O. performing Nielsen's 3rd and 4th Symphonies.

(having watched on a number of occasions their tremendous performance of Mendelssohn's 4th on YT the recording of a cycle would be something to look forward to!)


----------



## Sonata

Prokofiev #s 1 & 6










Scriabin #1










Grieg Lyric Pieces


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Paavo Jarvi and the Frankfurt R.S.O. performing Nielsen's 3rd and 4th Symphonies.
> 
> (having watched on a number of occasions their tremendous performance of Mendelssohn's 4th on YT the recording of a cycle would be something to look forward to!)


and having enjoyed the 3rd and 4th so much it is now only sensible to proceed to the 1st and 2nd!


----------



## Guest

Bruch Violin Concerto No 1, Vadim Gluzman and Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra

Bruch Scottish Fantasy, Itzhak Perlman, Zubin Mehta and Israel Philharmonic 

Schumann Violin Concerto, Libor Hlavacek and Prague Symphony Orchestra


----------



## DavidA

My box of recordings Eugene Istomin made for Columbia:
Beethoven Triple Concerto with Stern and Rose - the best performance on disc.
Beethoven Fourth piano concerto - one of the best there is
Istomin was an unheralded pianist but a very fine one.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1966.


----------



## DavidA

Mozart Quintet for piano and winds

Perahia and ECO soloists

Work of utterly staggering genius


----------



## Biwa

Jacqueline Fontyn (b.1930)

On a landscape by Turner
Au fil des siècles
L'Anneau de Jade
Quatre Sites

Janacek Philharmonic Orchestra
David Porcelijn (conductor)


----------



## 433

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1966.


Sounds . Good .


----------



## senza sordino

Spanning the centuries in chronological order today

Vivaldi Four Seasons, Sinfonia in Bm and Concerto for Four Violins 
View attachment 91556


Mozart Symphonies 25, 28 and 29
View attachment 91557


Faure, Debussy and Ravel Piano Trios 
View attachment 91558


Trios for clarinet, violin and piano by
Bartok, Khatchaturian, Milhaud and Stravinsky (L'Histoire du Soldat arranged by composer in 1919)
View attachment 91559


Bartok Divertimento and Romanian Folk Dances, Stravinsky Dumbarton Oaks and Pulcinella Suite
View attachment 91560


----------



## George O

Robert Schumann (1810-1856)

Das Klavierwerk I, II, III, IV

Karl Engel, piano

Four 4-LP box sets on Telefunken (West Germany), from 1972-1975
originally produced by and released on Valois (France)

5 stars


----------



## JohnD

Traverso said:


>


Nice cover photo of NYC's Union Square!


----------



## Sonata

DavidA said:


> Mozart Quintet for piano and winds
> 
> Perahia and ECO soloists
> 
> Work of utterly staggering genius


I just heard this recently. it is wonderful!


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart / Brahms*: Clarinet Quartets.
Berlin soloists.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Offenbach*: Gaîté Parisienne/ *Rossini*: La Boutique fantasque

Boston Pops Orchestra, Arthur Fiedler


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler* ; Symphony 8

Klaus Tennstedt.


----------



## deprofundis

Tonight it's pretty cold, im freezing my a**(mind vulgar language pls) it'S minus -30 , but i will lisen to the mighty Cyprien de Rore of Brabant enesemble, oh sir Stephen Rice you eserve a place in heaven for devotion to classical music, if your an atheist or agnostic if i could i would shake your hand and tell you how mutch i love brabant ensemble and your works, you put colors to music, the Morales cd is mesmerizing but the Jacquet of Mantua is godlike.So thank you and i would like to mention Brabant ensemble are in french translation so it's easier for me to read complex and musicologist term in french.So i honor your ensemble sir , great job , i hardly never been disapointed.Last but not least may i dare says your a fine brittish subject cheers from canada


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven* : Late Piano sonatas.
Disc 2
Maurizio Pollini.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mayr: Amore non soffre opposizioni*

Monika Lichtenegger (Elmira / Zefirina), Laura Faig (Gelmina), Richard Resch (Ernesto), Giulio Alvise Caselli (Argante), Josef Zwink (Martorello) & Philipp Gaiser (Policarpo)

East-West European Festival Orchestra, Franz Hauk.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert*: Trout Quintet.
Capucon brothers and Friends


----------



## Biwa

Mikko Sidoroff (b.1985)

Panihida

Ossi Jauhiainen (tenor)
Anita Lintu (soprano)
The Krysostomos Chamber Choir
Mikko Sidoroff (conductor)


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Mozart:
Piano Concertos Nos. 23 in A, K.488/24 in C Minor, K.491 Clifford Curzon/London Symphony Orchestra/Istvan Kertesz
Piano Concertos Nos. 20 in D Minor, K.466/27 in B-flat, K.595 Clifford Curzon/English Chamber Orchestra/Benjamin Britten
Piano Quartets Nos. 1 in G Minor, K.478/2 in E-flat, K.493 Clifford Curzon/Members of the Amadeus Quartet
Piano Concerto No.26 in D, K.537 "Coronation" Clifford Curzon/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Leonard Slatkin

Time spent in the company of Mozart and Clifford Curzon is never wasted. Three marvellous LPs of him with various excellent conductors and ensembles, the Piano Quartets must be over 60 years old but it plays superbly (I bought it secondhand for 50 pence, 32 years ago!!) The recording of the 26th Concerto is from a broadcast of 10th February, 1979, the source being an old cassette that was found in a car boot sale, the quality of the recording isn't all that great, but the playing is superb. What a wonderful musician he was.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Fauré: Requiem, Op. 48*

Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte

Kathleen Battle (soprano) & Andreas Schmidt (baritone)

Philharmonia Chorus & Philharmonia Orchestra, Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Offenbach*: Gaîté Parisienne/ *Rossini*: La Boutique fantasque
> 
> Boston Pops Orchestra, Arthur Fiedler


surrounded by such gaiety


----------



## Guest

JohnD said:


> Nice cover photo of NYC's Union Square!


FROM THIS BOX


----------



## Sonata

(Wagner's Siegfried in English)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Scarlatti*: Sonatas.
Joseph Moog


----------



## jailhouse

Haydn - Symphony 104 (jochum)

ok this one is legit really fkin good. The first movement is such an obvious beethoven influence I nearly expected it to break out into beethoven's symphony no. 9 movement 1


----------



## JACE

*Mahler: The Complete Works (EMI/Warner Classics)*
Symphony No. 6 / Sir John Barbirolli, New Philharmonia Orchestra

From this listener's point of view, Barbirolli's M6 is the very best recording in this wonderful set.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## JACE

Pugg said:


> *Scarlatti*: Sonatas.
> Joseph *Moog*


Is he related to the synthesizer inventor, Robert Moog?


----------



## Granate

JACE said:


> *Mahler: The Complete Works (EMI/Warner Classics)*
> Symphony No.6 / Sir John Barbirolli, New Philharmonia Orchestra
> 
> From this listener's point of view, Barbirolli's M6 is the very best recording in this wonderful set.


100% Agree. Besides, It is impossible to find that cd elsewhere, or with a reasonable price.


----------



## starthrower

Just discoved Debussy's Le Martyre de Saint Sebastien. Take your pick on a recording from this link. I listened to the MTT w/ Sylvia McNair on Sony.

[video]https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=debussy+le+martyre+de+saint+s ebastien&spfreload=1[/video]


----------



## Pugg

*Hanson* :

Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 21 'Nordic'
Symphony No. 2, Op. 30 'Romantic'
Song of Democracy

Eastman-Rochester Orchestra, Eastman Rochester School Of Music Chorus, Howard Hanson


----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> Is he related to the synthesizer inventor, Robert Moog?


I am sure he's not, Joseph is born in Ludwigshafen am Rhein ( Germany) whilst Robert is from the U.S.


----------



## sbmonty

Fantasia On A Theme By Thomas Tallis


----------



## JACE

Pugg said:


> I am sure he's not, Joseph is born in Ludwigshafen am Rhein ( Germany) whilst Robert is from the U.S.


Ah. I see. Just a coincidence.


----------



## Sonata

JACE said:


> *Mahler: The Complete Works (EMI/Warner Classics)*
> Symphony No. 6 / Sir John Barbirolli, New Philharmonia Orchestra
> 
> From this listener's point of view, Barbirolli's M6 is the very best recording in this wonderful set.


This is a wonderful set!


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet: Manon*

_Beverly Sills, Nicolai Gedda, Gérard Souzay, Gabriel Bacquier
_
Ambrosian Opera Chorus, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Julius Rudel.


----------



## Jos

photo uploading

Chamber music by Schubert and Schumann.

Westminster, 1955
American pressing.
"Deep groove" mono, and the soundquality is amazing. Lush and singing cellosound, sparkling piano. Probably (very) closely miked.


----------



## Heliogabo

*some Mischa Maisky*

Last late night listening was:










Music by Saint-Saens, Fauré (Magnifique!), Glazunov, Tchaikovsky, Bruck (beautiful Kol nidrei), etc.

And this morning:










This transcription works very well:










Yes, I' ve been diggin' the Maisky albums in my collection, and considering to get the 10 classic albums box-set, since I duplicate only one of that albums.
I haven' t seen many people here listening to Maisky recordings (or am I wrong?), but I like him a lot. He uses to play with a lot of rubbato but above all he transmises deep feeling into the pieces.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1970/1.


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.7 - I*

Let's go with the first mature symphony. Now mono recordings:









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Original Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Carl Schuricht, RSOS, Hänssler (1953 Live recording / 2004 Issue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Original Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Carl Schuricht, ON ORTF, Altus (1963 Live recording / 2012 Issue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Original Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Jascha Horenstein, BPO, Pristine Audio (1928/2009 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Original Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Wilhelm Furtwängler, BPO, DG (1951 Live recording / 1994 Issue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Original Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Hans Knappertsbusch, WPO, Hunt (1949 Live recording / 1990 Issue Edition)*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Handel
Saul
The Sixteen, Harry Christophers etc.* [CORO, 2012]

Vibrant.










*
Schubert
Piano Trios D.28, D.897, D.898 & D.929
Trio Wanderer* [HM, 2008]

Lyrical..










*
Sibelius
Symphonies Nos. 2, 3, 5 & 6; Karelia suite; Valse triste. 
Bournemouth S.O., Paavo Berglund* [Warner, 1972 - 8; 2013 remastered edition]

Magisterial...try Symphony no.2 at full volume.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Music from Peter Maxwell Davies tonight.

_Eight Songs for a Mad King_ for baritone, flute, clarinet, violin, cello, piano/harpsichord and percussion [Texts: Ronald Stow, partly after King George III] (1968), _Miss Donnithorne's Maggot_ for mezzo-soprano, flute, clarinet, violin, cello, piano and percussion [Texts: Ronald Stow] (1974), _An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise_ for bagpipes and orchestra (1985), _Ojai Festival Overture_ for orchestra (1991), _A Spell for Green Corn: The MacDonald Dances_ for violin and chamber orchestra (1993), _Carolisima_ - serenade for chamber orchestra (1994) and _Mavis in Las Vegas_ - theme and variations for orchestra (1997):


----------



## pmsummer

LE JEU DES PÈLERINS D'EMMAÜS
_A Liturgical Drama XII. C._
*Ensemble Organum*
Marcel Pérès - director

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Jos

photo host

Just finished the 11th symphony by DSCH.
EMI 1980, British pressing

Inspired by Vaneyes I dug up Mozarts violinconcertos. All five of them, not by Oistrakh (only have two Mozartconcertos by this legendary violinist) but by another Wolfgang; Schneiderhan.

DGG, recorded in 1967
German pressing


photo uploading


----------



## Tristan

*Verdi* - Aida










Listening to the Karajan recording on vinyl.

Just finished listening to Act II and I think my eardrums have been blown out from all the triumph


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Presently, I'm listening to *Ralph Vaughan Williams' Symphonies Nos. 8 & 9* performed by Bernard Haitink & the London Philharmonic Orchestra. Two fantastic performances of two remarkable works. I really enjoy these pieces.

Usually I opt for Boult with RVW but Haitink really brings out a great deal in his interpretations.

Prior to this I listened to *Act 1 of Dvorak's Rusalka* performed by the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra under Charles Mackerras and I thoroughly enjoyed both the piece and the performances. I will listen again before moving on to Act 2. The sound world is compelling and beautifully orchestrated.

Finally, this morning I listened a Tennatedt recording on ICA Classics of *Martinu's Fourth Symphony *and I loved it. The First Movement came on as a random choice on my Phone while driving and I turned shuffle off to hear the rest. I will definitely be listening to more Martinu in coming days.


----------



## neoshredder

John Adams - The Dharma at Big Sur


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

One of my favorite artists plays/leads one of my favorite Schubert pieces in a creative new recording for string orchestra with old music in new arrangements mixed in between the movements.


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak's 3rd and 7th Symphonies performed by Chung and the VPO.......

when the 3rd is performed with such vigour and musicality and recorded so effectively (DG)it is difficult to understand why it receives limited acknowledgement....Jarvi and the SNO's recording is also equally memorable!


----------



## Vronsky

*Weber: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2 and Der Freischütz Overture (Claus Peter Flor)*










Carl Maria von Weber: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2 and Der Freischütz Overture 
Philharmonia Orchestra *·* Claus Peter Flor


----------



## Conglomerate

Includes the world premiere recording of his C minor quartet, discovered in 2013.


----------



## JACE

Prompted by this thread:










Mahler: Symphony No. 9 / Jascha Horenstein, Vienna Symphony Orchestra (Vox)


----------



## Granate

AClockworkOrange said:


> Finally, this morning I listened a Tennstedt recording on ICA Classics of *Martinů's Fourth Symphony *and I loved it. The First Movement came on as a random choice on my Phone while driving and I turned shuffle off to hear the rest. I will definitely be listening to more Martinů in coming days.


I am afraid that, given my queue of Bruckner and Baroque, it would take 5 months of my time to realise how right you are.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

No. 3, my favorite. Mr. Thielemann seems to conduct operas for the most part, and I seldom listen to that...This sounds like a wonderful recording, thank-you very much


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*

This is a good remastering. I didn't realize it was from 1938. It's not always technically perfect, but it's definitely a historic performance.


----------



## jailhouse

Bruckner's 7th symphony (Giulini)

ugh why are you humming man. I can't stand conductors that hum all the melodies


----------



## JACE

*Bach: Piano Transcriptions by Busoni, Liszt, et al / Bruno-Leonardo Gelber (trks 1-7) & Alexis Weissenberg (trks 8-15) (EMI)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

jailhouse said:


> Bruckner's 7th symphony (Giulini)
> 
> ugh why are you humming man. I can't stand conductors that hum all the melodies


It's his way of saying, I may not be able to walk and chew gum at the same time, but watch me conduct and hum.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 5*

1947? I understand this was the first recording of Mahler's 5. Walter doesn't do much dawdling, which is good; I'm not a fan of syrupy Mahler. Sony did a nice remastering job here.


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.7 - II*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. George Szell, WPO, Sony Classics (1968 Live recording)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. John Barbirolli, HO, BBC Legends (1967 Live recording / 2001 Issue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Klaus Tennstedt, LPO, LPO (1984 Live recording / 2011 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Nikolaus Harnoncourt, WPO, WC (1999)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Christian Thielemann, MPO, C major (2006)*


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Chopin: 24 Preludes, Op.28
Liszt: Piano Concerto No.1 in E-flat/Hungarian Fantasia Claudio Arrau/Philadelphia Orchestra/Eugene Ormandy

More from Claudio Arrau, the Chopin Preludes are interesting, but to my ears sometimes a bit straight-laced, which is a quality also possessed by Egon Petri's recording (which I heard a few days ago), neither has displaced my abiding love for Cortot in the Preludes. The Liszt items are another matter! Apparently the concerto was recorded straight through in one take, after which Eugene Ormandy said, "We're done. It can't be better than this." I'm inclined to agree, it is one of the finest performances that I've ever heard (and believe me, I've heard a lot!) It's far better than the sluggish effort with Colin Davis from 1979, in fact, given how well Arrau was playing Liszt into fairly extreme old age (there's a wonderful live recording of the B Minor and Dante Sonatas from 1982 on Orfeo), I wonder if the generally sluggish tempos on his recordings of the Concertos with Colin Davis aren't more to do with Davis than Arrau? Anyway, this performance with Ormandy and the Philadelphia Orchestra is phenomenal as is the Hungarian Fantasia, this really is a marvellous set (and all the recordings sound as fresh as paint!!)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 5*

Walter's 5th is good, but even with the remastering, the sound wears a little thin, and Mahler really needs good sound. It's on to Tennstedt.


----------



## Janspe

I. Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Webern, 3 Poems. Debussy, Sonata for Cello and Piano *


----------



## JACE

*Ultimate Beethoven: The Essential Masterpieces (Decca)*
CD 3 - Piano Concertos Nos. 4 & 5 "Emperor" / Ashkenazy (piano), Mehta (conductor), Vienna PO


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet conducted by Ansermet with the Suisse Romande Orchestra on London Blueback vinyl
Beethoven: Symphony No.6 ("Pastoral") cond. by Dorati with the London Symphony on Mercury Living Presence vinyl


----------



## Janspe

I'm getting a lot of listening done today!

A. Bruckner: Symphony No. 1 in C minor
Philharmoniker Hamburg, led by Simone Young









I'm going through Young's Bruckner cycle, slowly but steadily. I think I started it like a month ago with the F minor symphony, and finally remembered to continue on with it today.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Granate said:


> Let's go with the first mature symphony. Now mono recordings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bruckner*
> Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Original Version, Ed. Haas)
> *Cond. Carl Schuricht, RSOS, Hänssler (1953 Live recording / 2004 Issue Edition)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bruckner*
> Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Original Version, Ed. Haas)
> *Cond. Carl Schuricht, ON ORTF, Altus (1963 Live recording / 2012 Issue Edition)[/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruckner
> Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Original Version, Ed. Haas)
> Cond. Hans Knappertsbusch, WPO, Hunt (1949 Live recording / 1990 Issue Edition)*


*

Schuricht and Knappertsbusch very fine Bruckner conductors.*


----------



## Baregrass

Haydn67 said:


> Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet conducted by Ansermet with the Suisse Romande Orchestra on London Blueback vinyl
> Beethoven: Symphony No.6 ("Pastoral") cond. by Dorati with the London Symphony on Mercury Living Presence vinyl
> 
> View attachment 91595
> View attachment 91598


Vinyl, yes! How is the condition of your Beethoven 6? That may be the next one I get.


----------



## Sonata

I'm really digging the Russians lately: Scriabin, Rimsky-Korsakov, Tchaikovsky, Prokofiev.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven: Der glorreiche Augenblick Op. 136*

Boys of Westminster Under School Senior Choir
Fantasia for Piano, Chorus and Orchestra in C minor, Op. 80

Marta Fontannais-Simmons (mezzo-soprano), Julian Davies (tenor) & Leon McCawley (piano)
Claire Rutter (soprano), Matilde Wallevik (mezzo-soprano), Peter Hoare (tenor) & Stephen Gadd (baritone)

City of London Choir & Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Hilary Davan Wetton


----------



## Pugg

Tristan said:


> *Verdi* - Aida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to the Karajan recording on vinyl.
> 
> Just finished listening to Act II and I think my eardrums have been blown out from all the triumph


You should try his Don Carlo recording......( if you do mind the volume )


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

​
*Ries,* Ferdinand:	
Clarinet Trio Op. 28
Clarinet Sonatas opp. 29 & 169

Dieter Kloecker (clarinet), Armin Fromm (violoncello) & Thomas Duis (piano)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## opus55

Gluck: Orphée et Eurydice


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler:*

Das Lied von der Erde

Christa Ludwig (contralto) & Fritz Wunderlich (tenor)

Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Casebearer

Luciano Berio's Six encores for piano (1965-1990). Including Brin, Leaf, Erdenklavier, Wasserklavier, Luftklavier and Feuerklavier.






It somehow reminds me of Ferenc Liszt.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

​*Charlie Siem* plays:_ Bruch_ and _Wieniawski_ , violin concertos


----------



## Biwa

W.A. Mozart:

Piano Concertos Nos 12 & 17

Alfred Brendel (piano)
Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields
Sir Neville Marriner (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

​*Martin Fröst* doing Opera paraphrases on the Clarinet.


----------



## Oliver

Any other Schumann recommendations? That is the only Schumann I have listened to... been neglecting him!


----------



## Armanvd

Hi All , I'm New Here  And I Have Been Listening To Dvořák's Symphony No. 9 Conducted By Herbert Von Karajan.





Enjoy .


----------



## Armanvd

Sonata said:


> I'm really digging the Russians lately: Scriabin, Rimsky-Korsakov, Tchaikovsky, Prokofiev.


Check Out Stravinsky To


----------



## Pugg

> Hi All , I'm New Here And I Have Been Listening To Dvořák's Symphony No. 9 Conducted By Herbert Von Karajan.


Hello armanvd, welcome to Talk Classical, hope you have a great time.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*:Requiem, Op. 89

Pilar Lorengar (soprano), Erzsébet Komlóssy (contralto), Robert Ilsofalvy (tenor) & Tom Krause (bass)

The Ambrosian Singers

*Rossini*: Stabat Mater

Pilar Lorengar (soprano), Yvonne Minton (mezzo-soprano), Luciano Pavarotti (tenor) & Hans Sotin (bass)

London Symphony Chorus

London Symphony Orchestra, István Kertész


----------



## Guest

G.F.Handel concerto grosso op.6 no.12 6 concerti grossi op.3


----------



## chill782002

Possibly the first microtonal composer?


----------



## jim prideaux

on I-pod at work-Levine and the BPO performing Mendelssohn's 3rd and 4th Symphonies.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Hammerklavier (1981) & Waldstein Sonata


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Tatiana Nikolayeva playing Shostakovich's 24 Preludes & Fugues. 
Precise, atmospheric, absorbing


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann*: Humoreske/ Sonata

Angel Hewitt


----------



## Guest

Clavichord recital


----------



## Pugg

​
*Glazunov*: Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 82

*Prokofiev*: Violin Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 63

Nikolaj Znaider (violin)

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons


----------



## Guest

Josquin Desprez


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> on I-pod at work-Levine and the BPO performing Mendelssohn's 3rd and 4th Symphonies.


continued with.........

Martinu-Two Violin Concertos and the Rhapsody Concerto performed by Suk, Neumann and the Czech P.O. (a Supraphon disc I bought in Prague and fortunately to be found on my I-pod today!) 
Martinu-2nd and 3rd Symphonies as performed by Belohlavek and the BBC SO.


----------



## Pugg

*Giuliani*: Guitar Concerto; *Rodrigo*: 3 Concertos Pepe Romero, 
Angel Romero, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## JACE

Oliver said:


> Any other Schumann recommendations? That is the only Schumann I have listened to... been neglecting him!


I love *Claudio Arrau*'s way with Schumann. He's probably my favorite pianist for this composer.

But I also love *Arthur Rubinstein* and *Martha Argerich* in this repertoire. And that's just scratching the surface. There are so many!


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Baregrass said:


> Vinyl, yes! How is the condition of your Beethoven 6? That may be the next one I get.


I was able to get this lp on Ebay sealed, and at a very inexpensive price. Obviously, the surfaces are quite clean. Prices and condition of used copies obviously vary. I'm rarely interested in anything less than near mint condition myself. Best of luck!


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Pugg

​*Humperdinck: Dornroschen*
(Sleeping Beauty)

Brigitte Fassbaender (Dämonia, die böse Fee), Christina Landshamer (Rosa, Königin der Feen), Kristiane Kaiser (Röschen), Tobias Haaks (Reinhold), Stephanie Hampl (Morphina), Anna Borchers (Quecksilber/Eine Winde), Miriam Clark (Die Sonne), Brigitte Bayer (Ein Vergissmeinnicht), Guibee Yang (Eine Rose), Wolfgang Klose (Vogt des Ahnenschlosses), Jerzy May (Ringold), Barbara Malisch (Armgart)

Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks & Muenchner Rundfunkorchester, Ulf Schirmer.


----------



## Heliogabo

Cello sonatas by Chopin, Rachmaninov and Fauré (#2).

Paul Tortelier, such a fine cello player
accompanied by Aldo Ciccolini and Eric Heidsleck (Fauré)


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Penderecki.


----------



## starthrower

The old daze with the NYP. Bernstein gives an introduction to the piece and welcomes the soloist, Stanley Drucker. Drucker joined the NYP at age 19, and played over 10,000 concerts in his lengthy career.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have spent the afternoon watching Philo Bregstein's Documentary 'Otto Klemperer's Long Journey Through His Times' and the extra interviews with Pierre Boulez and Ernst Bloch from 1972. It is really fascinating.


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> I love *Claudio Arrau*'s way with Schumann. He's probably my favorite pianist for this composer.
> 
> But I also love *Arthur Rubinstein* and *Martha Argerich* in this repertoire. And that's just scratching the surface. There are so many!


I heard Arrau do a Schumann Symphonic Etudes live in NYC and it was EPIC!


----------



## neoshredder

Now in a mood for Mozart. Listening to PC 23 right now.


----------



## Guest

George Gershwin


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Dvorak's Symphony No.1 'The Bells of Zlonice' performed by the London Symphony Orchestra & István Kertész. An excellent performance of an underrated piece. An enjoyable listen indeed.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1964.


----------



## bharbeke

Schumann recommendations: Piano Concerto (Brendel is a good choice for soloist), all four symphonies, Grand Sonata No. 1 (Emil Gilels' performance is staggering), Waldszenen (try Sviatoslav Richter)

On classical radio on Sunday, I heard two gems.

Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 (Stephen Hough/Andrew Litton/Dallas Symphony Orchestra (recorded live))
Chopin: Fantaisie-Impromptu, Op. 66 (Maria Joao Pires)

I also heard Danny Elfman's soundtrack music for Spider-Man 2, which I would lightly recommend.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Some lightweight symphonies in time... Pleasant enough to listen to so far. Will see if I start to detect anything more than pleasant in them.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1964.


That is one of my favourite recordings of Mahler's Ninth. Barbirolli is an excellent Mahler interpreter, I tend to prefer him over Bernstein.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Sibelius *

*Violin Concerto in D Minor*

*Sarah Chang playing the solo violin
Jaap van Zweden conducting the Radio Filharmonisch Orkest*

A superb performance.

:cheers:


----------



## JACE

I'm listening to this M9 again:










*Mahler: Symphony No. 9 / Jascha Horenstein, Vienna Symphony Orchestra (Vox)*

Phew. Powerful!


----------



## JACE

hpowders said:


> I heard Arrau do a Schumann Symphonic Etudes live in NYC and it was EPIC!


I'm jealous!  I wish I'd seen Arrau in live performance. I never did.


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> I'm jealous!  I wish I'd seen Arrau in live performance. I never did.


I was about 15 feet away from the piano. Stage seats. That's all they had left. 

I've also attended Milstein, Rubinstein and Cliburn concerts.

A lot of great memories from living in NYC.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2005.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1964.


Very sympathetic and satisfying interpretation. One of the very best Mahler Ninths I've encountered.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

JACE said:


> I'm listening to this M9 again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mahler: Symphony No. 9 / Jascha Horenstein, Vienna Symphony Orchestra (Vox)*
> 
> Phew. Powerful!


I keep telling myself I am going to listen to, and I keep forgetting. :scold:


----------



## JACE

*J.S. Bach: The French Suites / Glenn Gould (Columbia/Sony)*

I'm going to order the new Perahia recording of the French Suites, so I can compare it with this one. I have a feeling that I'll prefer Perahia's reading. Not that there's anything wrong with Gould's approach. Over time, I've just found myself more drawn to Perahia's Bach recordings than Gould's. Gould is so rigorously attuned to the music's structure that (at times) he can sound a bit unvarying and monochromatic to my ears. OTOH, Perahia's Bach strikes me as a little less dry, a little more "pianistic."

No offense to the Gould-ophiles out there! I know I'm a heretic.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## JACE

Haydn67 said:


> I keep telling myself I am going to listen to, and I keep forgetting. :scold:


You won't regret hearing it!


----------



## Granate

Haydn67 said:


> Schuricht and Knappertsbusch very fine Bruckner conductors.


Let me listen first to their mature symphonies, but for now I am getting much better vibes with Knappertsbusch than Schuricht.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
Nathan Milstein

What happens when greatest creative genius for the violin meets greatest re-creative genius of the violin?

You get one of the greatest musical experiences ever recorded, that's what!

If my house was burning down, this would be the one recording I would rush back in to save.

Absolutely priceless!


----------



## JACE

via YouTube:










*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No.29 in B Flat, Op. 106 "Hammerklavier" / Emil Gilels (DG)*


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-5th and 6th Symphonies performed by Davis and Staatskapelle Dresden.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

hpowders said:


> View attachment 91614
> 
> 
> J.S. Bach Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
> Nathan Milstein
> 
> What happens when greatest creative genius meets greatest re-creative genius?
> 
> You get one of the greatest musical experiences ever recorded, that's what!
> 
> If my house was burning down, this would be the one recording I would rush back in to save.
> 
> Absolutely priceless!


Milstein was one of the greatest musicians who ever lived, no question, you mentioned a few posts back that you'd seen him in New York, I too saw him several times in London and those concerts and recitals remain vividly etched in my mind as some of the most outstanding musical experiences that I have ever had. I went backstage on one occasion to get my programme signed, and being very shy and nervous (I was 20 and always had been shy, not to mention being overawed at meeting one of my musical heroes) blurted out, "Mr. Milstein, every time I hear you, you seem to get better and better." Nathan Milstein laughed, "Hmph! I must have been very bad before!" I laughed and felt immediately at ease.There were about seven of us backstage and we had a really nice chat with him. A charming and cultured man, such people were always a rarity and we need them now more than ever.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Martinu's First & Fifth Symphonies performed by Bryden Thomson & the Royal Scottish National Orchestra.*

I ordered this set after hearing samples of the performances on YouTube, having been inspired to revisit Martinu by Klaus Tennstedt's excellent performance of the Fourth.

I already have Jiri Belohlavek's cycle with the BBC forces but looking for a second Cycle quickly led my to Thomson, whose shared and individual releases on Chandos with Vernon Handley of Bax's Tone Poems etc. stood him in good stead. YouTube simply confirmed this.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Martinu's First & Fifth Symphonies performed by Bryden Thomson & the Royal Scottish National Orchestra.*
> 
> I ordered this set after hearing samples of the performances on YouTube, having been inspired to revisit Martinu by Klaus Tennstedt's excellent performance of the Fourth.
> 
> I already have Jiri Belohlavek's cycle with the BBC forces but looking for a second Cycle quickly led my to Thomson, whose shared and individual releases on Chandon with Vernon Handley of Bax's Tone Poems etc. stood him in good stead. YouTube simply confirmed this.


Bryden Thomson is one of the great unsung musical heroes of this country in my view. I don't think I've ever heard a performance from him that I didn't like. I wish Chandos would collect all his Bax recordings into one convenient box, I'd buy it for certain. These Martinu performances are outstanding, and I'd recommend his recordings of the works of Hamilton Harty, absolutely first rate, I presume they're all available on CD, I've got the LP box that Chandos issued, it's one I return to frequently.


----------



## Robert Gamble

My first impression is that these are fun, lively, uplifting symphonies with good melodies. Worth a listen to definitely!



Robert Gamble said:


> Some lightweight symphonies in time... Pleasant enough to listen to so far. Will see if I start to detect anything more than pleasant in them.
> 
> View attachment 91613


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1984 - '94, 1971 - '88.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Brahmsian Colors

JACE said:


> You won't regret hearing it!


I still enjoy this lp of Horenstein's Mahler Fourth with the London Philharmonic. It's a dark interpretation, but a valid and interesting one.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Martinu, Symphony No. 5*

Ancerl has a great feel for this music.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Debussy - Songs vol 2.*
Fêtes galantes, Set 1
Proses lyriques
Chansons de Bilitis
Ariettes oubliées
Chansons de France
Poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
Lorna Anderson, sop; Lisa Milne, sop.; Malcolm Martineau, piano.
[Hyperion, 2012]

Glorious - by turns radiant and subtly elusive. I commend this disc to lovers of French song.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## Biwa

Carl Heinrich Graun (1703-1759)

Te Deum

L'arta festante 
Basler Madrigalisten
Fritz Näf (conductor)


----------



## pmsummer

DREAMS & PRAYERS
*Hildegard von Bingen, Mehmet Ali Sanhkol, Osvaldo Golijov, Ludwig van Beethoven*
_A Far Cry_
David Krakauer - director

_Crier Records_


----------



## Poodle

pmsummer said:


> DREAMS & PRAYERS
> *Hildegard von Bingen, Mehmet Ali Sanhkol, Osvaldo Golijov, Ludwig van Beethoven*
> _A Far Cry_
> David Krakauer - director
> 
> _Crier Records_


It be good .


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*

Lovely. Marvelous. Spiritual. Pretty darn good.


----------



## Biwa

Georg Philipp Telemann:

Kapitänsmusik 1724 TVWV 15:2

Magdalena Podkoscienlna (soprano)
Andreas Post (tenor)
Matthias Vieweg (bass)
Ekkehard Abele (bass)
Telemannisches Collegium Michaelstein
Ludger Rémy (conductor)


----------



## pmsummer

Poodle said:


> It be good .


Indeed. Much to recommend.


----------



## Guest

Mendelssohn Symphony No. 3, "Scottish"
Charles Munch and the Boston Symphony 

So good.


----------



## George O

Karol Szymanowski (1883-1937)

String Quartet No. 1 in C, op 37 (1917)
String Quartet No. 2, op 56 (1927)

Pro Arte Quartet:
Norman Paulu, violin
Martha Francis Blum, violin
Richard Blum, viola
Parry Karp, cello

on Laurel Record (Los Angeles), from 1983

5 stars


----------



## George O

Nikolai Myaskovsky (1881-1950): Quartet No. 12 in G major, op 77

The Taneyev Quartet of Leningrad:
Vladimir Ovcharek, violin
Grigori Lutsky, violin
Vissarion Solovyov, viola
Josif Levinzon, cello

on Melodiya (USSR), from 1982

5 stars


----------



## AClockworkOrange

ShropshireMoose said:


> Bryden Thomson is one of the great unsung musical heroes of this country in my view. I don't think I've ever heard a performance from him that I didn't like. I wish Chandos would collect all his Bax recordings into one convenient box, I'd buy it for certain. These Martinu performances are outstanding, and I'd recommend his recordings of the works of Hamilton Harty, absolutely first rate, I presume they're all available on CD, I've got the LP box that Chandos issued, it's one I return to frequently.


I haven't been disappointed so far by anything I have heard him conduct. Reading about him, his recordings of Harty are frequently mentioned alongside his Bax. I will have to investigate on YouTube.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: Double Concertos
Lucas & Arthur Jussen.


----------



## Heliogabo

JACE said:


> *J.S. Bach: The French Suites / Glenn Gould (Columbia/Sony)*
> 
> I'm going to order the new Perahia recording of the French Suites, so I can compare it with this one. I have a feeling that I'll prefer Perahia's reading. Not that there's anything wrong with Gould's approach. Over time, I've just found myself more drawn to Perahia's Bach recordings than Gould's. Gould is so rigorously attuned to the music's structure that (at times) he can sound a bit unvarying and monochromatic to my ears. OTOH, Perahia's Bach strikes me as a little less dry, a little more "pianistic."
> 
> No offense to the Gould-ophiles out there! I know I'm a heretic.


Recently I' ve compared this two french suites, Perahia first and then Gould. Two very very different aproaches. I usually love Gould playing, but I have to recognize that Perahia wins hands down in this to my taste. His french suites are absolutely outstanding, a unique performance. To me this is his finest Bach recording. Please tell us what do you think when the moment arrives JACE.


----------



## Heliogabo

Tchaikovsky's piano trio.


----------



## jailhouse

jp berlioz - symphonie fantastique again (multi this time)

it doesn't grab me that much. Don't think i like this piece too much after all

np shostakovich - symphony 8 (petrenko)

moving along now in my shostakovich overview. liked every symphony i've heard so far, especially the 7th, 13th, and 15th. So good


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Tchaikovsky: Serenade For Strings performed by Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra, Columbia vinyl lp
Brahms: Piano Quintet, Opus 34, perf. by Pollini/Quartetto Italiano, DG vinyl lp
Richard Strauss: Ein Heldenleben perf. by Haitink/Amsterdam Concertgebouw, Philips vinyl lp


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1984 - '94, 1971 - '88.


What's not to like.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Heliogabo said:


> Tchaikovsky's piano trio.


Such a great line up those great musicians.


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler:* Symphony no 1

New York Philharmonic/ Leonard Bernstein


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

​
*Sergej Nakarjakov* : Trumpet concertos.
Haydn/ Hoffmeister/ Mendelssohn ( after piano concerto.)


----------



## Poodle

I am lisen to Mozart piano concero, it be good 

Does talkclassic recommend Beethoven piano concerto box? thank you


----------



## Pugg

Poodle said:


> I am lisen to Mozart piano concero, it be good
> 
> Does talkclassic recommend Beethoven piano concerto box? thank you


Murrya Perahia / Bernard Haitink on Sony, will do.


----------



## 433

My wife told me, after conversation at lunch to listen to this opera from Richard Wagner


----------



## Pugg

​
*Adam : Giselle*.
V.P. : Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Pugg

​*Dvorak*: Cypresses and String Quartet 12.
Panocha Quartet


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: La Donna del Lago
*
Katia Ricciarelli (Elena), Lucia Valentini-Terrani (Malcolm), Dalmacio Gonzalez (Uberto/Giacomo), Dano Raffanti (Rodrigo di Dhu), Samuel Ramey (Douglas d'Angus), Cecilia Valdenassi (Albina), Oslavio Di Credico (Serano), Antonio D' Uva (Bertram)

Prague Philharmonic Chorus & Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Maurizio Pollini.

Sublime casting!


----------



## jailhouse

beethoven - appassionata (Pollini)

a great recording I had actually not heard before even though I've heard many performances of this piece


----------



## tdc

Brahms - Piano Trio No. 3










I enjoyed that Piano Trio a lot so I decided to listen to this too...

Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 2


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Poodle said:


> I am lisen to Mozart piano concero, it be good
> 
> Does talkclassic recommend Beethoven piano concerto box? thank you


I'm quite fond of the Daniel Barenboim/Otto Klemperer set with the New Philharmonia as well as Leif Ove Andsnes set with the Mahler Chamber Orchestra for a more modern recording.

As far as HIP recordings go, I really enjoy the Steven Lubin/Christopher Hogwood set either the Academy of Ancient Music.

Sorry for typos which may occur - auto correct on my phone is being a nightmare.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

This mornings drive to work was accompanied by Richard Strauss' Death & Transfiguration performed by Wilhelm Furtwängler & the Wiener Philharmoniker. A powerful performance to start the day.


----------



## Judith

Wieniawski Violin Concerto no 2 in D Minor

Joshua Bell
The Cleveland Orchestra 
Vladimir Ashkenazy

Tchaikovsky Wieniawski Brahms Schumann Violin Concertos CD

Not the most well known of composers but I love his works!


----------



## Ariasexta

Alessandro Striggio(c1536-1592) :Mass in 40 parts

Il Fagiolini, Conductor: Robert Hollingworth 
Decca

This is a historically important piece of choral work, written by the father of Alessandro Striggio II(1573-1630) who was the one to provide the libretto for Claudio Monteverdi`s surviving opera _Orfeo_.

This work was known to have been performed and praised in the courts of Holy Roman Emperor Maximillian II(1527-1576) and Duke Albrecht V of Bavaria(1528-1579) who was the patron of Orlando di Lasso, it was believed that di Lasso himself directed the performance. Alessandro Striggio went to England after visiting Bavaria and met Queen Elisabeth I(1533-1603) also performed the Mass there. Thomas Tallis(1515-1585) heard this work was motivated to write his own 40 part sacred music work _Spem in Aulium_. This mass was considered lost untill 2007 when Davitt Moroney found it in Paris with complete parts, what a great rediscovery! This is a piece that threads many important historical diplomatic and artistic events togather, like a musical photograph of history.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Schumann: Kreisleriana, Op.16/Arabeske, Op.18
Chopin: Andante Spianato and Grande Polonaise Brillante in E-flat, Op.22 (with The Little Orchestra Society/Thomas Scherman)/Waltz in E-flat, Op.18
Beethoven: Fur Elise
Schubert: Allegretto in C Minor, D.915
Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit - Ondine/Le Gibet
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies Nos. 8-11/13
J.S. Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988 Claudio Arrau

The final three CDs from this wond'rous box. It has been a joyful journey through these discs from Arrau's earlier years, and all of these listed are superb, but I must particularly single out the outstanding performances of the five Liszt Rhapsodies, Arrau was one of the finest Liszt players who ever lived, and these were his only recordings of any of the Rhapsodies. Also the stunning performance of the Goldberg Variations that ends the set, recorded in 1942, though not released until 1988, it is one of the finest that I've heard, and the sound is excellent. This set can at present be bought for as little as £19 on amazon, snap it up at once if you can afford it would be my advice, a bargain.


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach*: English Suites
Ivo Pogorelich.


----------



## Sonata

Eroica









And Janacek's solo piano music and string quartet:










And Mendelssohn's Songs Without Words:


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin/ Franck*: sonatas 
Du Pré / Barenboim.


----------



## Guest

Scarlatti


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven: Egmont.*
Pilar Lorengar / V.P/ George Szell


----------



## Vasks

*Cimarosa - Overture to "Le stravaganze del conte" (Amoretti/Marco Polo)
W. A. Mozart - Quintet for Piano & Winds, K.452 (Lupu +/London)
F. J. Haydn - Symphony #87 (Dutoit/London)*


----------



## Armanvd

Igor Stravinsky - Rite Of Spring Version For Piano Duet 
Pianos By : Martha Argerich, Daniel Barenboim







Spotify Link :


----------



## Pugg

​
*Léo Delibes*: Coppélia

*Frédéric Chopin*: Les Sylphides
B.P. Herbert von Karajan


----------



## sbmonty

The 12 Transcendental Etudes


----------



## Guest

Hugo Wolf


----------



## starthrower

No. 5 I don't want to burn out on 9, so continuing through the cycle. Tennstedt's 5 is a hit with this listener! There's a clarity, passion, and confidence about this performance that really grabs me.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Mozart*

*Symphony No.28 in C Major*








*Nielsen
*
*Wind Quintet, Op.43*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini: La Sonnambula
*
Dame Joan Sutherland (Amina), Luciano Pavarotti (Elvino), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Rodolfo), Isobel Buchanan (Lisa), John Tomlinson (Alessio), Piero de Palma (Notaro), Della Jones (Teresa)

London Opera Chorus, National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Symphonies 3 and 4...


----------



## JACE

Heliogabo said:


> Recently I' ve compared this two french suites, Perahia first and then Gould. Two very very different aproaches. I usually love Gould playing, but I have to recognize that Perahia wins hands down in this to my taste. His french suites are absolutely outstanding, a unique performance. To me this is his finest Bach recording. *Please tell us what do you think when the moment arrives JACE.*


Yes. Absolutely will do.

Good to hear that you're enjoying Perahia's French Suites, Heliogabo. More incentive to get it SOON!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994, 1987 - '89.


----------



## stejo

Listen to Barbers string quartet 1 , the source of "adiago for strings".
Vinyl recorded 1984.
I love it!


----------



## Vaneyes

Poodle said:


> I am lisen to Mozart piano concero, it be good
> 
> Does talkclassic recommend Beethoven piano concerto box? thank you


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vaneyes said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> I second the Fleischer recommendation. Melvin Tan with Gardiner is surprisingly good if you're looking for a HIP performance.


----------



## starthrower

Back to no 9. Schonwandt on Challenge Classics.


----------



## stejo

And now Sibelius "Intimate voice"
Also a great piece, playing and recording is top notch in my ears.


----------



## Guest

Gershwin


----------



## JACE

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas / Bruce Hungerford (Piano Classics/Vanguard)*
Disc 5:
- Piano Sonata No. 24 "à Thérèse" in F sharp minor, Op. 78 
- Piano Sonata No. 30 in E major, Op. 109 
- Piano Sonata No. 31 in A flat major, Op. 110 
- Piano Sonata No. 32 in C minor, Op. 111

Outstanding.


----------



## Vaneyes

stejo said:


> And now Sibelius "Intimate voice"
> Also a great piece, playing and recording is top notch in my ears.
> 
> View attachment 91642


If you'd like to further explore *Sibelius* String Quartets (I found them uniformly excellent from early to late), do consider these recs. :tiphat:


----------



## JACE

Vaneyes said:


> If you'd like to further explore *Sibelius* String Quartets (I found them uniformly excellent from early to late), do consider these recs. :tiphat:


I had no idea Sibelius had written so many string quartets!


----------



## Robert Gamble

Staying in the M's... I'll probably invert this to a W on my next afternoon listening. Guess which W and I'll give you a high five.


----------



## George O

Giulio Caccini (1551-1618)

Le Nuove Musiche (1601)
Nuove Musiche e nuova maniera di scriverle (1614)

Schola Cantorum Basiliensis:
Montserrat Figueras, vocals
Hopkinson Smith, lute and baroque guitar
Robert Clancy, baroque guitar and chitarrone
Jordi Savall, viola da gamba
Xenia Schindler, harp

on Harmonia Mundi (Deutsche), from 1984


----------



## JACE

*Antonín Dvořák: Symphony No. 8; Scherzo Capriccioso; Legends Nos. 4, 6, 7 / Sir John Barbirolli, Halle Orchestra (EMI Phoenixa)*


----------



## George O

W. F. Bach: Twelve Polonaises, and Other Piano Works

Wilhelm Friedemann Bach (1710-1784)

Twelve Polonaises
Fugue in E minor
Sonata in A major
March in E flat major
Suite in G minor

Heida Hermanns, piano

on The Society for Forgotten Music (Los Angeles), from 1961


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak's 6th and 8th Symphonies performed by Chung and the VPO.......

having also found their recordings of the 3rd and 7th particularly satisfying it is a disappointment that they did not complete an entire Dvorak cycle!


----------



## premont

Manxfeeder said:


> I second the Fleischer recommendation. Melvin Tan with Gardiner is surprisingly good if you're looking for a HIP performance.


It is Melvin Tan with Norrington or Robert Levin with Gardiner.


----------



## Guest

Zemlinsky string quartets


----------



## Robert Gamble

Changed my plan... Delving into the Haydn String Quartets (33):


----------



## Robert Gamble

And after the brief interlude to determine that yes, I like the Haydn string quartets enough to explore them further, on to my "W" for the end of the afternoon:

Symphony #1 - Well, that got my attention fast!


----------



## Manxfeeder

premont said:


> It is Melvin Tan with Norrington or Robert Levin with Gardiner.


You're right; it's with Norrington. The one with the hideous cover of black-tipped hands.


----------



## Manxfeeder

starthrower said:


> Back to no 9. Schonwandt on Challenge Classics.


It's admirable that you've continued on your quest. I've been listening to Walter (both the 1938 and the one from the '60s) , Barbirolli, Zander, and Chailly, and, frankly, I'm burned out on the 9th.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Piano Trios*

I'm on the first disc of 9. I understand things get really good after the third disc. But on first listen, these are pleasant.


----------



## ldiat

i do think the poster got mixed up. what does one think?


----------



## ldiat

this is the one i was listening to on the radio kusc


----------



## Taggart

Disc 23 of










Spritely and elegant - a delight to the ear.


----------



## jailhouse

Sibelius 2nd symphony (vanska)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## pmsummer

PAVANS AND FANTASIES FROM THE AGE OF DOWLAND
*John Dowland, Henry Purcell, William Lawes, John Jenkins, Thomas Morley, Matthew Locke*
John Holloway - violin, viola
Monika Baer - violin, viola
Renate Steinmann - viola
Susanna Hefti - viola
Martin Zeller - bass violin
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994, 1974/5, 1999.


----------



## Biwa

Dinastia Borja

La Capella Reial de Catalunya
Hespèrion XXI
Jordi Savall (conductor)


----------



## jailhouse

Alfred Schnittke - Symphony no. 3 (Klas)


----------



## pmsummer

CARE-CHARMING SLEEP
_Songs and Madrigals by:_
*John Dowland, Robert Johnson, Giovanni Felice Sances, John Wilbye, Cherubino Busatti, Benedetto Ferrari, Cipriano da Rore*
The Dowland Project
John Potter - tenor, direction
Barry Guy - double-bass
Maya Homburger - baroque violin
Stephen Stubbs - baroque guitar, chitarrone
John Surman - bass clarinet, soprano saxophone​_
ECM New Series_


----------



## jailhouse

Shostakovich - cello concerto no. 1 (Weilerstein on cello)


----------



## hpowders

J. S. Bach Complete Partitas and Sonatas for Solo Violin
Henryk Szeryng

Terrific Bach playing. Szeryng really digs into the notes.

These performances seriously moved me.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

JACE said:


> *Antonín Dvořák: Symphony No. 8; Scherzo Capriccioso; Legends Nos. 4, 6, 7 / Sir John Barbirolli, Halle Orchestra (EMI Phoenixa)*


Very nice interpretation, one of my favorite Dvorak Eighths


----------



## Janspe

C. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
Orchestra and Chorus of the Royal Opera House, led by Pierre Boulez
plus a bunch of singers, obviously









I think this opera is one of Debussy's greatest pieces, it's such a joy to listen to it every time! The scene with Golaud questioning Yniold about Pelléas and Mélisande is so good...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

HOLY. COW.

BEST. RECORDING. OF. LYRIC. POEM. EVER.















I knew this was on Spotify, but I just kinda forgot to check on it. But it just recently was put on YouTube... <3


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 5*

I don't like Norrington's Beethoven, and I don't like fortepianos, but for some reason, this set by Melvyn Tan works for me. It doesn't replace Fleischer or Perahiah, but for what it is, it is pretty good.


----------



## Janspe

*H. Dutilleux: Correspondances*
Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, led by Esa-Pekka Salonen
Barbara Hannigan, soprano


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms* ; Symphony 2 & 3
B.P Herbert von Karjan


----------



## Pugg

Janspe said:


> C. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
> Orchestra and Chorus of the Royal Opera House, led by Pierre Boulez
> plus a bunch of singers, obviously
> 
> View attachment 91652
> 
> 
> I think this opera is one of Debussy's greatest pieces, it's such a joy to listen to it every time! The scene with Golaud questioning Yniold about Pelléas and Mélisande is so good...


One of the best, I like the Abbado recording just a bit more these days.


----------



## Pugg

​*von Weber*: Piano concerto / Concert piece.
Peter Rösel / Herbert Blomstedt


----------



## Easy Goer

Sibelius - Kullervo. Esa-Pekka Salonen & The Los Angeles Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*; Symphony 3
Jaap van Zweden .


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*: _Cello Concerto in B minor_, Op. 104

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello)

The Prague Philharmonia, Jirí Belohlávek

_Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor_, Op. 90 (B166) 'Dumky'

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Isabelle Faust (violin) & Alexander Melnikov (piano)


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini: Beatrice di Tenda*

Dame Joan Sutherland (Beatrice di Tenda), Josephine Veasey (Agnese), Luciano Pavarotti (Orombello), Cornelius Opthof (Filippo Maria Visconti), Joseph Ward (Anichino/Rizzardo)

London Symphony Orchestra, Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Richard Bonynge.


----------



## Armanvd

Jean Sibelius - Symphony No. 3
NYP / Bernstein
Spotify :


----------



## chill782002

An interesting performance, particularly as he literally stops playing for a few seconds here and there during the piece.


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner*
Symphony No.3 in D minor (1889 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Jaap van Zweden, NthRPO, Challenge Classics (2011)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.6 in A major (1881 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Jaap van Zweden, NthRPO, Challenge Classics (2012)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.6 in A major (1881 Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Heinz Bongartz, LGO, Berlin (1964/2001 Remastered Edition)*









*Dowland*
Lute works - Vol.1
*Sol. Paul O'Dette, HM (1997)*

_Very interesting Bruckner recordings by Zweden and Bongartz and Dowland lute works for sleep._


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming*: Verismo Arias.


----------



## Guest

Mahler 9


----------



## Pugg

​
Schumann; Ashkenazy

Bunte Blätter op. 99
Nachtstücke, Op.23


----------



## Biwa

Martin Smolka:

Poema de balcones (2008)
Walden, the Distiller of Celestial Dews (2000)
Słone i Smutne - salt and sadness (2006)

Martin Homann (percussion)
SWR Vokalensemble Stuttgart
Marcus Creed (conductor)


----------



## bharbeke

Liszt: Rapsodie Espagnole (Kathryn Selby)

I liked it - 4 stars


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*; Piano concertos 17 & 18
Murray Perahia


----------



## sbmonty

Lieder


----------



## Vasks

*Kalinnikov - Overture to "Tsar Boris" (Jarvi/Chandos)
Tchaikovsky - Orchestral Suite #2 (Sanderling/Naxos)*


----------



## bharbeke

Mozart: Piano Trio in B-Flat K. 502 (Beaux Arts Trio)

This one improved on listening to a second interpretation of it. It's fun music that lets you listen as closely or distantly as you wish.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach / Vivaldi*: Violin Concertos
Midori / Zukerman
St Paul Chamber Orchestra / Zukerman


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Pugg

​
*Giordano: Andrea Chénier*

Luciano Pavarotti (Chenier), Montserrat Caballe (Maddalena), Leo Nucci (Gerard), Kathleen Kuhlmann (Bersi), Astrid Varnay (Contessa di Coigny), Christa Ludwig (Madelon), Hugues Cuenod (Fleville)

National Philharmonic Orchestra, Welsh National Opera Chorus, Riccardo Chailly.


----------



## Guest

Weber der Freischütz


----------



## Heliogabo

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Fauré: Requiem, Op. 48*
> 
> Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte
> 
> Kathleen Battle (soprano) & Andreas Schmidt (baritone)
> 
> Philharmonia Chorus & Philharmonia Orchestra, Carlo Maria Giulijni


This looks like a really nice recording, I didn't knew about it. I like Giulini specially in choral works.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1985, 1991 - '94.


----------



## JACE

Haydn67 said:


> Very nice interpretation, *one of my favorite Dvorak Eighths*


Yes! Mine too. 

Just cued up:










*Liszt: Complete Tone Poems, Vol. 2 / Haitink, LPO (Philips)*
Disc 1 - 
- Héroïde Funèbre, Symphonic Poem No. 8, S.102
- Hungaria, Symphonic Poem No. 9 S. 103
- Hamlet, Symphonic Poem No. 10, S.104


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies and John Casken tonight.

_Strathclyde Concerto no.3_ for horn, trumpet and chamber orchestra (1989) and _Strathclyde Concerto no.4_ for clarinet and chamber orchestra (1990):








***

(*** - the recording I have is the one originally issued on Collins Classics but I am unable to source an image. The recording was reissued by Naxos after the Collins edition went out of print so that image is shown instead)

_Golem_ - opera in two parts based on the legend of Jewish folklore [Libretto - composer with Pierre Audi] (1986-88):


----------



## premont

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 5*
> 
> I don't like Norrington's Beethoven, and I don't like fortepianos, but for some reason, this set by Melvyn Tan works for me. It doesn't replace Fleischer or Perahiah, but for what it is, it is pretty good.


Yes, I agree. Strange that the combination Tan / Norrington works better than each of them separately.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Something a little different from my usual Symphonies/Orchestral/Chamber works:









Enjoying it.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Brahms' Piano Concerto No.1 performed by Emil Gilels, Eugen Jochum & the Berliner Philharmoniker.

A beautiful recording and performance indeed. .


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Sonata 1 Partita 1 Sonata 2


----------



## Guest




----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Granate said:


> *Bruckner*
> Symphony No.6 in A major (1881 Version, Ed. Haas)
> *Cond. Heinz Bongartz, LGO, Berlin (1964/2001 Remastered Edition)*[/I]


One of the finest Bruckner Sixths out there. It is not seen on too many sites at all. Don't know if many others are aware of its existence. I have the vinyl copy(below).


----------



## jim prideaux

Paavo Jarvi and the Frankfurt RSO performing Nielsen's 3rd and 4th Symphonies.......the 3rd movement of the 3rd has real urgency and 'heft' about it!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies No. 96 and 97*

I don't need another Haydn symphony set, but I have a soft spot for Eugen Jochum, so I ventured out in the rain to pick this up.


----------



## chill782002

An unbelievable talent.


----------



## jailhouse

Manxfeeder said:


> *Haydn, Symphonies No. 96 and 97*
> 
> I don't need another Haydn symphony set, but I have a soft spot for Eugen Jochum, so I ventured out in the rain to pick this up.
> 
> View attachment 91672


im slowly working my way through this too. Surprised I've enjoyed almost every symphony so far (not generally a classical period person)

np: mahler - symphony no 1 (boulez)


----------



## JACE

Now playing:










*Arthur Rubinstein Plays Chopin (RCA Red Seal/Sony)*
Disc 2: Ballades & Scherzi

Earlier:










*Arthur Rubinstein Plays Brahms (RCA Red Seal/Sony)*
Disc 1: Piano Concerto No. 1 - with Reiner & the Chicago SO

Rubinstein was such a magnificent artist! He could make music that burst at the seams with _joy_ and _vitality_. What a gift to be able to say -- without words! -- "Here it is, people! Listen up, and you just might hear LIFE!!!" Who else can do that?!?! Not many. Sometimes Charles Ives opens those doors. It's the sound of Ellington's orchestra, Louis' horn. Rare artists, the rarest of the rare.


----------



## jailhouse

Bruckner - symphony no. 6 (skrowaczewski)

lol amazing second movement


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Weston

*Music for mourning a civilization in decline.*

*Ligeti: Requiem (excerpt)
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
*Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, et al
*Khachaturian: Adagio for Gayane Ballet Suite*
Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra










This is the first album I ever bought as an 11 or 12 year old with my lawn mowing earnings -- or rather a much earlier release of the same material. I remember it costing around $5.00 in the late 1960s! My dad nearly had a fit.

*Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 85 *
Daniel Barenboim / Philadelphia Orchestra / Jacqueline du Pré, cello










While it's not entirely heartbreaking through and through, that first movement fits a mood of mourning. And of course I always associate the piece with Jacqueline du Pré.

*Ligeti: Requiem* 
Peter Eötvös / WDR Rundfunkchor Köln / WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln










And a proper reprise of the Ligeti Requiem. This is the best version I have yet heard, in spite of the unfortunate cover graphics. Absolutely chilling and inspiring simultaneously. I was tempted to crank this through my speakers for the neighbors to appreciate as well. Maybe if I had been younger tonight . . .


----------



## deprofundis

I both 3 things to days
a josquin Desprez cd called methamorphose biscantor missa pangue lingua and de beata virgine,i have another copy of pangue lingua not the other one.

Than i bought a new Gesualdo called O dolce mio tesoro madrigali a cinque voci libro sesto

tercio i bought a mysterious box set of 5 cd called :Knight , maid, miracles the spring of the middle age

Hey people join my group comment, positive or negatively i dont care i need menber i feel rejected and it's sad
Like people dosen like me or something... just an impression no one care but very fews, im a loser than.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano Sonatas/ OP.31Nos 1-3
Daniel Barenboim.


----------



## JohnD

JACE said:


> *J.S. Bach: The French Suites / Glenn Gould (Columbia/Sony)*
> 
> I'm going to order the new Perahia recording of the French Suites, so I can compare it with this one. I have a feeling that I'll prefer Perahia's reading. Not that there's anything wrong with Gould's approach. Over time, I've just found myself more drawn to Perahia's Bach recordings than Gould's. Gould is so rigorously attuned to the music's structure that (at times) he can sound a bit unvarying and monochromatic to my ears. OTOH, Perahia's Bach strikes me as a little less dry, a little more "pianistic."
> 
> No offense to the Gould-ophiles out there! I know I'm a heretic.


I'm a big fan of Gould's Bach, but I love Perahia too and really enjoyed his French Suites. Since they're such different pianists, I think there's plenty of room for both of them.


----------



## Pugg

Weston said:


> *
> 
> Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 85
> Daniel Barenboim / Philadelphia Orchestra / Jacqueline du Pré, cello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it's not entirely heartbreaking through and through, that first movement fits a mood of mourning. And of course I always associate the piece with Jacqueline du Pré.
> . . .*


*

Did you ever compared it to the EMI recording?*


----------



## Pugg

​*Dvorak;* Serenades Op 22/44
Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms - Piano Trios*

Beaux Arts Trio.


----------



## Pugg

​*Haydn: Nelson Mass.*
Marschall/ Watkinson/ Lewis / Holl.

Sir Neville Marriner conducting


----------



## Taggart

deprofundis said:


> I both 3 things to days
> a josquin Desprez cd called methamorphose biscantor missa pangue lingua and de beata virgine,i have another copy of pangue lingua not the other one.
> 
> Than i bought a new Gesualdo called O dolce mio tesoro madrigali a cinque voci libro sesto
> 
> tercio i bought a mysterious box set of 5 cd called :Knight , maid, miracles the spring of the middle age
> 
> Hey people join my group comment, positive or negatively i dont care i need menber i feel rejected and it's sad
> Like people dosen like me or something... just an impression no one care but very fews, im a loser than.


Glad you like the music. People do care about you and are interested. Check your PMs and e-mail to find out.

OK you've started some groups, why not invite your friends to join? If you go to your group and look at the admin menu at the top, this has an item for "pending and invited members" - click on that and you get an opportunity to invite people - this gives them a link to the group and asks them to join. Try it.


----------



## Pugg

​*Strauss: Elektra*

Birgit Nilsson (Elektra), Regina Resnik (Klytämnestra), Marie Collier (Chrystothemis), Gerhard Stolze (Aegisth), Tom Krause (Orest)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti

Recorded: Sofiensaal, Vienna, September 1966.


----------



## jim prideaux

as I start the working day the music on my I-pod brings a big beaming smile to my face-in spite of the efforts of some to impinge on my enjoyment of my job Mozart reminds me that there is more to life than pettiness!

38th Symphony performed by Mackerras and the Prague C.O.

this work is establishing itself as one of my own favourites and over the weekend I will compare this marvellous performance with Hogwood and Barenboim......


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Right now Boccherini sonatas


----------



## Armanvd

Yo-Yo Ma And The Silk Road Ensemble : Beyond the Horizons (Remastered)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

For the drive into work this morning, the firsts two movements of Martinu's Fourth Symphony performed again by Klaus Tennstedt and the SWR Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra on ICA Classics. Superb and the teaser of the Third Movement was an excellent thought to start the day on with the end of Friday in my sights.


----------



## chill782002

This composer deserves to be much better known by lovers of solo piano music. Beautiful stuff, similar to Debussy and Medtner.


----------



## jim prideaux

AClockworkOrange said:


> For the drive into work this morning, the firsts two movements of Martinu's Fourth Symphony performed again by Klaus Tennstedt and the SWR Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra on ICA Classics. Superb and the teaser of the Third Movement was an excellent thought to start the day on with the end of Friday in my sights.


inspired by his Orangeness (not that I personally need much of an excuse!) my I-pod is now the source of Martinu's 4th but as performed by Belohlavek and the BBC S.O.


----------



## Biwa

Charles Koechlin (1867-1950)

Organ Works

Christian Schmitt (organ)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozar*t - Clarinet Quintet / Flute Quartet /Oboe Quartet
Amadeus Quartet / de Pryer/Kovk.


----------



## Marinera

pmsummer said:


> CARE-CHARMING SLEEP
> _Songs and Madrigals by:_
> *John Dowland, Robert Johnson, Giovanni Felice Sances, John Wilbye, Cherubino Busatti, Benedetto Ferrari, Cipriano da Rore*
> The Dowland Project
> John Potter - tenor, direction
> Barry Guy - double-bass
> Maya Homburger - baroque violin
> Stephen Stubbs - baroque guitar, chitarrone
> John Surman - bass clarinet, soprano saxophone​_
> ECM New Series_


Is that a real salamander or some such on the top of the glass? Don't know ,it looks alive, or am I mistaking some fancy bottle stopper for a live lizard


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> inspired by his Orangeness (not that I personally need much of an excuse!) my I-pod is now the source of Martinu's 4th but as performed by Belohlavek and the BBC S.O.


the second movement of the 4th contains some quite simply lovely music at certain points and then can be equally invigorating at others......


----------



## Guest

Veni Domine Advent - Avent


----------



## Armanvd

Beethoven : Archduke Trio Op.97 / Wilhelm Kempff, Henryk Szeryng, Pierre Fournier


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mussorgsky:* Pictures at an Exhibition.

Julius Katchen


----------



## Guest

Lully / Molière Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme Campra L'Europe Galante


----------



## Weston

Pugg said:


> Did you ever compared it _[Sony recording of Elgar's Cello concerto]_ to the EMI recording?


I don't believe I have. I do notice however this recording is a little rough around the edges in terms of balance, noise and so forth.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Pugg

Weston said:


> I don't believe I have. I do notice however this recording is a little rough around the edges in terms of balance, noise and so forth.


Do try the EMI/ Warner, you will be surprised and hear the difference.


----------



## Pugg

__

*Carl Friederich Abel*: Symphonies Op.7

La Stagione Frankfurt / Michael Schneider


----------



## Biwa

Charles Ives/Henry Brandt: A Concord Symphony
Aaron Copland: Organ Symphony

Paul Jacobs (organ)
San Francisco Symphony
Michael Tilson Thomas (conductor)


----------



## Vasks

*Leigh - Agincourt Overture (Braithwaite/Lyrita)
Davies - Solemn Melody (Penny/Marco Polo)
German - Big Steamers (Higgins/Somm)
Delius - Violin Concerto (Holmes/Unicorn-Kanchana)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Octet
Gidon Kremer and friends.


----------



## Heliogabo

In my collection there´s only a few Pletnev piano albums, Scarlatti, Scriabin, and this:










I can´t choose a favorite. He's always consistent and adds some personal beauty to his playing.


----------



## Armanvd

Modest Mussorgsky : Night On The Bald Mountain
Bernstein


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi: Rigoletto*

Dame Joan Sutherland (Gilda), Luciano Pavarotti (Il Duca), Sherrill Milnes (Rigoletto), Huguette Tourangeau (Maddalena), Martti Talvela (Sparafucile), Gillian Knight (Giovanna), Clifford Grant (Monterone)

London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Bonynge.


----------



## George O

Sergei Prokofiev (1891-1953)

Concertos for Violin & Orchestra
No. 1 in D, op 19
No. 2 in G minor, op 63

Stoika Milanova, violin
Symphony Orchestra of the Bulgarian Television & Radio / Vassil Stefanov

on Monitor (NYC), from circa 1972
originally released in Bulgaria on Balkanton in 1972

5 stars


----------



## Robert Gamble

My first listen to something from 'my' conductor (even though I haven't gone to see anything by him yet... definitely this year):


----------



## geralmar

AClockworkOrange said:


> Dvorak's Symphony No.1 'The Bells of Zlonice' performed by the London Symphony Orchestra & István Kertész. An excellent performance of an underrated piece. An enjoyable listen indeed.


As I remember it, Kertesz didn't like the symphony and only recorded it because he was recording a full cycle. Critics agreed his dislike didn't show in the performance.


----------



## Armanvd

Ralph Vaughan Williams - The Lark Ascending 
BTW What Are His Best Works (Which Thread Should I Go ?)?


----------



## starthrower

Beautiful stuff! Lots of dissonance, but there's a classic feel and sound to the first quartet. The second piece is drone like with long lines and jabbing notes. Recognizeably Scelsi.


----------



## jim prideaux

Trevor Pinnock and the English Consort performing Mozart's 38th and 39th Symphonies.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Two String Sextets
The Nash Ensemble

What a pleasure it is to listen to such a well-integrated ensemble. They play so beautifully!

Terrific performances at the exalted level of Hausmusik London.


----------



## jailhouse

on a bruckner kick.

Symphony 5 right now


----------



## Robert Gamble

First encounter with Walton.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 93 and 94*


----------



## Guest

Christus natus est

I think that there is no better singing of the gregorian chant than with the Wiener Hofburgkapelle.


----------



## Rhinotop

hpowders said:


> View attachment 91692
> 
> 
> Brahms Two String Sextets
> The Nash Ensemble
> 
> What a pleasure it is to listen to such a well-integrated ensemble. They play so beautifully!
> 
> Terrific performances at the exalted level of Hausmusik London.


It's good to know that you don't ignore these movements


----------



## AClockworkOrange

geralmar said:


> As I remember it, Kertesz didn't like the symphony and only recorded it because he was recording a full cycle. Critics agreed his dislike didn't show in the performance.


I hadn't heard this previously, it certainly doesn't show if true.

I did read that Rafael Kubelik didn't like the early Symphonies and only recorded them due to label pressure however.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Richard Strauss: Tod und Verklärung performed by Fritz Reiner & the Wiener Philharmoniker.

A brilliant interpretation from Fritz Reiner who has an affinity with Strauss' works.


----------



## bharbeke

Dvorak: Slavonic Rhapsody No. 2, B 86 (Jakub Hrusa, Prague Philharmonia)

I listened to an album of Dvorak today, and the above is the piece I would recommend people to check out.


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.7 - III*

_After a lot of work and organisation for an exhibition, I carry on with the Challenge. Two really good recordings on the way and other two that are even better._









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Gary Bertini, KRSO, Altus (1988 Live recording / 2008 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Mario Venzago, BsSO, CPO (2010)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Christoph von Dohnányi, ClO, Decca (1992)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Giuseppe Sinopoli, SKD, DG (1993)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Georg Solti, WPO, Decca (1965/1991 Reissue Edition)*


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Haydn: Piano Trios H.XV 25,26,27 Performed by Beaux Arts Trio vinyl lp
Brahms: Complete Works For Solo Piano and For Violin and Piano perf. by Katchen, Suk Decca lp box


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2010, 2014.


----------



## Vaneyes

Heliogabo said:


> In my collection there´s only a few Pletnev piano albums, Scarlatti, Scriabin, and this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can´t choose a favorite. He's always consistent and adds some personal beauty to his playing.


Me, too. Same albums plus *Haydn*.:tiphat:


----------



## Robert Gamble

Does it still count as Classical if a metal band covers it?


----------



## opus55

I listened to these since I left office this evening.


----------



## JACE

I'm now listening to *Mahler's Third Symphony*, as performed by *James Levine*, *Marilyn Horne*, and the *Chicago SO & Chorus*:










I have the "Levine Conducts Mahler" budget Sony box -- but this original cover, illustrated by *Maurice Sendak*, is more fun.


----------



## Selby

Claude Debussy (1862-1918)
Préludes, Livre I, L 117 (1909-10) 
Pascal Rogé


----------



## Heliogabo

Tonight I'm listening some Shumann cello pieces, this duo partnership works at their best in romantic repertoire










And also there´s the cello concerto. Maisky leading the Orpheus chamber orchestra (a no leader ensemble as you know), first class performance as well.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

JACE said:


> I'm now listening to *Mahler's Third Symphony*, as performed by *James Levine*, *Marilyn Horne*, and the *Chicago SO & Chorus*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the "Levine Conducts Mahler" budget Sony box -- but this original cover, illustrated by *Maurice Sendak*, is more fun.


You've got me smiling here. I picked up the same recording (with the same cover art) on vinyl lp a couple of months ago. I agree---the illustration by Sendak *is *more fun.


----------



## Pugg

​
For the Saturday symphony tradition.

*Berwald:* Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Igor Markevitch


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

​
*Molique:*

String Quartet in B flat major, Op. 42
String Quartet in A major, Op. 44

Mannheimer String Quartet.


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> I listened to these since I left office this evening.


Time for a holiday now?


----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> I'm now listening to *Mahler's Third Symphony*, as performed by *James Levine*, *Marilyn Horne*, and the *Chicago SO & Chorus*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the "Levine Conducts Mahler" budget Sony box -- but this original cover, illustrated by *Maurice Sendak*, is more fun.


Great recording also.


----------



## opus55

Pugg said:


> Time for a holiday now?


Yes, Friday is like a little holiday for me :lol:

















Act I of the Meistersinger and No.5 from the Karajan '63 recording.


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Yes, Friday is like a little holiday for me :lol:
> 
> .


Thanks goodness, the phrase "leaving" office on January 20th and that....


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Ballades (4), Op. 10
*Chopin*:Ballades Nos. 1-4

_Cédric Tiberghien_ (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Sonata in A Major for Piano, D. 959/ *Mozart*: Rondo in A Minor, K. 511
Charles Rosen.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert * Piano Trios
Disc. 1

Jean-Philippe Collard / Augustin Dumay / Frédéric Lodéon


----------



## Biwa

Nicolaus Bruhns (1665-1697)
Praeludium in e (Little)
Praeludium in G
Adagio (ex D)
Praeludium in g
Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland
Praeludium in e (Great)

Heinrich Scheidemann (1595-1663) 
Praeambulum in G, WV 73
Jesus Christus, unser Heiland I, WV 10
Dic nobis Maria, WV 51
Fuga in d, WV 42
Toccata in G, WV 43

Bine Bryndorf, organ


----------



## Armanvd

Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies







Spotify Link :


----------



## Pugg

​*Charles Gounod - Roméo et Juliette*

Mirella Freni, Franco Corelli, Xavier Depraz, Elaine Lubin et al
Orchestra: Paris National Opera Theater Orchestra/ Conductor: Alain Lombard.
Preparing for tonight.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Trevor Pinnock and the English Consort performing Mozart's 38th and 39th Symphonies.


Although this may provoke disagreement I far prefer Mackerras and the Prague C.O. in the glorious 38th....now have to find my Barenboim sets for a further comparison.Unlike a lot of fellow TC'ers I cannot adequately explain my preferences, essentially intuitive.

Unable to justify yet another Sibelius cycle I did however chance upon a cheap second hand 'Seraphim' recording...Berglund and the Helsinki P.O performing the 5th and 6thband it has just arrived. It does look as if it has barely survived a persistent artillery barrage but it may well play OK.

currently listening again to Flor and the Berlin S.O. in performances of Martinu's 1st and 2nd before searching out Berwald for the S.S.

Does anyone have any idea about this Seraphim classics label as I have never encountered anything to do with it before!


----------



## Armanvd

Eighth Blackbird , Bryce Dessner, Nico Muhly - Doublespeak


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

I just bought this 1962 recording of Rimsky's _Mlada_ conducted by Evgeny Svetlanov, and it's wonderful.









A pleasing discovery!


----------



## jim prideaux

Mozart-38th Symphony performed by Barenboim and the ECO.......very different to both Pinnock and Mackerras but what a great piece of music the first movement is in particular!


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach*: Brandenburg Concertos.
Disc 2
Peter Schreier conducting.


----------



## Granate

Pugg said:


> ​*Charles Gounod - Roméo et Juliette*
> 
> Mirella Freni, Franco Corelli, Xavier Depraz, Elaine Lubin et al
> Orchestra: Paris National Opera Theater Orchestra/ Conductor: Alain Lombard.
> Preparing for tonight.


I hope you enjoy the performance tonight at MetLive. I already changed the ticket of tonight's Gounod for the R.Strauss Rosenkavalier session.


----------



## Sonata




----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> I hope you enjoy the performance tonight at MetLive. I already changed the ticket of tonight's Gounod for the R.Strauss Rosenkavalier session.


That one is the pocket already, including the encore 6 weeks later.


----------



## starthrower

Disc 4. 14 sonatas played on harp by Godelieve Schrama.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*: 3 English suites.


----------



## Haydn man

Steve Reich Electric Counterpoint
I hear Pink Floyd and Giorgio Moroder influences when I listen to this


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Pugg

​
*Paër: Il Santo Sepolcro* (The Holy Sepulchre)
Preceded by Invito by Giovanni Simon Mayr (1763-1845)

Cornelia Horak (soprano), Miriam Clark (soprano), Vanessa Barkowski (alto), Valer Barna-Sabadus (alto), Thomas Michael Allen (tenor), Klaus Steppberger (tenor), Jens Hamann (bass) & Thomas Stimmel (bass)

Simon Mayr Chorus and Ensemble, Franz Hauk


----------



## Pugg

*Bizet*: Carmen Suite; L'Arlesienne Suites
London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Manxfeeder

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 91710
> 
> Steve Reich Electric Counterpoint
> I hear Pink Floyd and Giorgio Moroder influences when I listen to this


Interesting observation. I'll have to dig out my old cassette recording and see what you're talking about.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies No. 95 and 99.*


----------



## Vasks

_Ludwig on LPs_

*Beethoven - Overture to "King Stefan" (Szell/Columbia)
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #4 (Gilels/Time-Life)*


----------



## Andolink

*J. S. Bach*: _'ihr werdet weinen und heulen', BWV 103_










*Brian Ferneyhough*: _Chronos-Aion_
Ensemble Modern/Frank Ollu










*Tarquinio Merula*: _Canzoni, Motetti, Sonate_


----------



## Pugg

​
In memoriam: 
*Roberta Peters* sings Operatic Arias


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm a beliber


----------



## JACE

jim prideaux said:


> Although this may provoke disagreement I far prefer Mackerras and the Prague C.O. in the glorious 38th....now have to find my Barenboim sets for a further comparison.Unlike a lot of fellow TC'ers I cannot adequately explain my preferences, essentially intuitive.
> 
> Unable to justify yet another Sibelius cycle I did however chance upon a cheap second hand 'Seraphim' recording...Berglund and the Helsinki P.O performing the 5th and 6thband it has just arrived. It does look as if it has barely survived a persistent artillery barrage but it may well play OK.
> 
> currently listening again to Flor and the Berlin S.O. in performances of Martinu's 1st and 2nd before searching out Berwald for the S.S.
> 
> *Does anyone have any idea about this Seraphim classics label as I have never encountered anything to do with it before!*


Jim,

Seraphim was the budget line for EMI / Angel. You can see many of their releases on Discogs here.

Incidentally, I have that same Sibelius Berglund/Helsinki PO recording on Seraphim -- but mine is a CD.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1980, 1996.


----------



## JACE

*Bruno Walter Conducts Mahler (Sony)*
Disc 6 - _Das Lied von der Erde_ - with Mildred Miller, Ernst Häfliger, and the New York Philharmonic

This _DLvdE_ is less renowned than Walter's 1952 performance with Kathleen Ferrier on Decca, but I like it every bit as much.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

jim prideaux said:


> Although this may provoke disagreement I far prefer Mackerras and the Prague C.O. in the glorious 38th....now have to find my Barenboim sets for a further comparison.Unlike a lot of fellow TC'ers I cannot adequately explain my preferences, essentially intuitive.
> 
> Unable to justify yet another Sibelius cycle I did however chance upon a cheap second hand 'Seraphim' recording...Berglund and the Helsinki P.O performing the 5th and 6thband it has just arrived. It does look as if it has barely survived a persistent artillery barrage but it may well play OK.
> 
> currently listening again to Flor and the Berlin S.O. in performances of Martinu's 1st and 2nd before searching out Berwald for the S.S.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea about this Seraphim classics label as I have never encountered anything to do with it before!


In terms of long play vinyl, Seraphim are re-issues of Angel recordings, American counterparts of the British EMI recordings. I've generally found the typical sound of those Seraphim and Angel blue labels to be a bit bright in comparison to many EMI, Philips and DGs, however, your impressions might differ. The earliest red label Angels, made in the mid/late 1950s, sound somewhat better balanced to my ears.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Heliogabo

I'm digging more in the Maisky recordings I have. Now is turn for Dvorak concerto and Strauss Don Quixote










Lookin for this image I've found a terrible AMG review about this recording. Well, I should say that it's still enjoyable, but I certainly prefer Karajan and Rostropovich aproach to both of this pieces.


----------



## jim prideaux

JACE said:


> Jim,
> 
> Seraphim was the budget line for EMI / Angel. You can see many of their releases on Discogs here.
> 
> Incidentally, I have that same Sibelius Berglund/Helsinki PO recording on Seraphim -- but mine is a CD.


Jace/George O

thanks for that information-my recent purchase is also CD and as I now sit listening to the 5th I cannot help but be impressed by the interpretation-Berglund definitely identifies and maintains a 'pulse'-the recording irrespective of age is particularly vivid-might have to get hold of the cycle!


----------



## Guest

Resurrexit easter
I do not know or there are many forummembers who like to listen to this very beautiful Gregorian mass movements.
It is a pity that it is almost like a forgotten relic


----------



## Sonata




----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Traverso said:


> I do not know or there are many forum members who like to listen to this very beautiful Gregorian mass movements.


I do, Traverso, and I love it. In fact, just before Christmas, I bought the Newton Classics re-release of the old Hubert Dopf box-set whose cover you just posted - and a splendid set of CDs it is, too.

Talking about re-releases, I'm pleased to see that the 1990s recordings of Mary Berry and the Cambridge Schola Gregoriana have just been made available as downloads on various sites. I bought this (as a download) recently:









I really liked what I heard, so I've bought some other recordings in the series.


----------



## Vronsky

*Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez (Julian Bream, John Eliot Gardiner, COE)*










Joaquín Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez (CD 6)
Julian Bream *·* John Eliot Gardiner *·* The Chamber Orchestra of Europe


----------



## Guest

There is also the Choralschola der Capella Antiqua München / Konrad Ruhland and the several choirs of the monasteries,men or women,German or French wich differ in the way they sang and how they sound.


----------



## JACE

*Mahler: Symphony No. 6 / James Levine, London SO*
A impressive account, heavy on the drama -- _à la_ Leonard Bernstein.

This LP cover isn't nearly as interesting as the one on Levine's M3. No Sendak this time.










However, the artist did a good job of capturing Levine's trademark towel-over-the-shoulder.


----------



## chill782002

Light and shadow.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Gombert, Magnificat Primi Toni*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 96*

Three discs into this set, and this is either my favorite interpretation in the box so far, or else the sugar in the Starbucks Frappucino is kicking in.


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak-Serenades as performed by Chung and the VPO.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 99*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Rapsodie Espagnole*

I'm wanting to hear the brass from Martinon's CSO, but I don't think this is the one for it. Oh, well, the rest of the players are marvelous also.


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.7 - IV*

_This is no Symphony No.5. I am really noticing the differences and for now I am loving it._









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Georg Solti, CSO, Decca (1986/1996 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Original Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Georg Tintner, RSNO, Naxos (1997)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Bernard Haitink, RCO, Phillips (1978/2005 Reissue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Riccardo Chailly, RSOB, Decca (1986)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Karl Böhm, WPO, DG (1977/1990 Remastered Edition)*


----------



## Guest

Some nice songs......


----------



## senza sordino

I haven't posted here for about a week. I listened to a lot of music through the week. Here's most of it. 
Shostakovich String Quartets 13-15, Schnittke Quartet no 3. I'm not all that familiar with many of his string quartets. I intend on listening to these often this year.
View attachment 91731


Szymanowski Concert Overture, violin concertos 1&2. Is there anywhere a better opening to any violin concerto ever written by anyone as Syzmanowski's first? Magical. Probably my favourite album cover.
View attachment 91732


Arvo Part Frates, Cantus in memory of Benjamin Britten, Frates, Tabula Rasa. Dreamy.
View attachment 91733


Bartok Six Quartets, fantastic stuff
View attachment 91734


Stravinsky Apollo, Agon, Orpheus. 
View attachment 91735


----------



## senza sordino

And here's another five CDs I listened to this week, to hear some of the best of America. 
America can produce some great things, this week notwithstanding.
Rhapsody in Blue, Concerto in F, An American in Paris, Variations on I got rhythm 
View attachment 91736


Copland Violin Sonata, Ives Largo for violin clarinet and piano, Bernstein piano trio, Carter Elegy for viola and piano, Barber String Quartet. Lovely album. 
View attachment 91737


Bernstein West Side story Suite for solo violin and orchestra, Lonely Town from On the Town, Mark our garden grow from Candide, Serenade after Plato's Symposium, New York, New York from On the Town
View attachment 91738


Copland Danzon Cubano, Billy the Kid, Appalachian Spring, Fanfare, Rodeo, El Salon Mexico, The Red Pony, Dance Symphony 
View attachment 91739


Ives Three Places in New England, The Unanswered Question, A Set of Pieces, Symphony no 3, Set no 1
View attachment 91740


Musical reaffirmation


----------



## Sonata

Traverso said:


> Some nice songs......


I love her singing


----------



## Guest




----------



## Weston

Pugg said:


> Do try the EMI/ Warner, you will be surprised and hear the difference.


Would this be with John Barbirolli rather than Barenboim? That seems to have better reviews all around than the Barenboim release. I'm close to committing.


----------



## Pugg

​
Beethoven: Variations (6) in F major on a Swiss Song, WoO 64

Boieldieu: Concerto for Harp and Orchestra in C

Dittersdorf:Harp Concerto in A major

Theme and Variations in G minor

Marisa Robles (harp)


----------



## Rhinotop

Karlowicz: Tone poems (Returning Waves, Eternal Songs, Stanislaw and Anna Oswiecimowie)

Wit, Zew Zealand S.O., Warsaw P.O.

It's like a mixture between Tchaikovsky and Strauss, the music gets dramatic moments, beautiful contemplation towards the life


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


>


Now we are talking about quality................. in every way.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn :* Symphony 102
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Pugg

​*Mendelssohn*: 
Symphony No.1, Octet in E flat, 
Overtures "A Midsummer Night's Dream" & "The Hebrides", Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt
(London Symphony Orchestra)


----------



## Casebearer

Olivier Messiaen's Organ Works Volume 5 played by Willem Tanke at the Adema/Schreurs Organ of the St. Bavo Cathedral in Haarlem.

Volume 5 has _Messe de la Pentecôte_ and _Méditations sur le mystère de la Sainte Trinité I-III_ on it.

Music does not get better than this.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov*: Etudes-Tableaux op.39 - Variations on a theme of Corelli op. 42
Alexander Romanovsky (Artist)


----------



## Haydn man

I am a bit late for this weeks Saturday Symphony Berwald No.4
I urge anyone not familiar with Berwald to give these symphonies a try


----------



## Haydn man

senza sordino said:


> And here's another five CDs I listened to this week, to hear some of the best of America.
> America can produce some great things, this week notwithstanding.
> Rhapsody in Blue, Concerto in F, An American in Paris, Variations on I got rhythm
> View attachment 91736
> 
> 
> Copland Violin Sonata, Ives Largo for violin clarinet and piano, Bernstein piano trio, Carter Elegy for viola and piano, Barber String Quartet. Lovely album.
> View attachment 91737
> 
> 
> Bernstein West Side story Suite for solo violin and orchestra, Lonely Town from On the Town, Mark our garden grow from Candide, Serenade after Plato's Symposium, New York, New York from On the Town
> View attachment 91738
> 
> 
> Copland Danzon Cubano, Billy the Kid, Appalachian Spring, Fanfare, Rodeo, El Salon Mexico, The Red Pony, Dance Symphony
> View attachment 91739
> 
> 
> Ives Three Places in New England, The Unanswered Question, A Set of Pieces, Symphony no 3, Set no 1
> View attachment 91740
> 
> 
> Musical reaffirmation


Some good looking stuff here and I shall note these for my current project exploring more American music ( once time permits)


----------



## deprofundis

Dear friends and dear menber of TC,tonight i had a major event 7 people show up, now tonight im lisening to Josquin Desprez what a man his music godlike(thus said whiteout blasphemy), his missa pangue lingua, his French Chanson, he sure is an emblematic figure of the franco-flemish, Josquin may be one of the greatess among them...i rest my case, and please remenber im a gentelmen join my groups if you feel like or simply ask me as a friends first and foremost i tend to think im friendly but not naive, but i remain an open book, i got nothing to hide, has a christian i says god bless yah all, has an agnostic or atheist i said i wish you health and good luck whit your life,prosperity (cash) , and a soulmate if your lonely, im seeking one i might find what i seek someday time will tell.

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Spohr*:
Mass Op. 54/ Psalms Op. 85

Dietrich Knothe

Rundfunkchor Berlin, Michael Glaeser


----------



## Weston

*Beethoven: String Quartet No.4 in C minor, Op.18*
Bartok Quartet










Yet another of Beethoven's early style, but he's already taking no prisoners and going right for the jugular, reminding me a little of the No. 11 "Serioso." This is an incendiary passionate performance.

It almost sounds like the fourth movement was the inspiration for Leroy Anderson's "The Typewriter." It has a similar overall feeling.

*Suk: Six Piano Pieces, Op. 7*
Risto Lauriala, piano (really handy if you're playing piano pieces)










I'm not sure this is the same cover, but probably the same recording. I'm afraid I found these borderline maudlin and predictable for my mood tonight. Tomorrow I might love them.

*Roberto Gerhard: Leo*
Barcelona 216










This came loudly and suddenly right on the heels of the quiet Suk piano pieces and startled the languor out of me! I had to start it over a couple of times to focus on it. I have the piece filed under "chamber" but it sounds almost orchestral with its strange instrumental timbres. Some of it sounds like percussive woodwinds. I can't quite place what I'm hearing. Its rhythms aren't that far from the Beethoven I began with, though many would think me crazy stating such a thing. There is after all a pulse. It's alive! I'd love to start it over and listen again, but I tire.


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi: Otello*

Mario del Monaco (Otello), Aldo Protti (Iago), Renata Tebaldi (Desdemona), Nello Romanato (Cassio), Athos Cesarini (Rodrigo), Fernando Corena (Lodovico), Tom Krause (Montano), Ana Raquel Satra (Emilia)

Wiener Philharmoniker & Wiener Staatsopernchor, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## tdc

I'm on a Brahms kick lately.

String Quintets


----------



## deprofundis

Im doeing wright now a *Beauty Farm* marathon of there two* Gombert* motets vol 1-2 double cds, there awesome i tell yah i would like to tell mister Chordalrock for hooking me whit this fabuleous of prestige, now im wondering what the best one they made so by lisen to 4 cds in a row, i salute the skills of beauty farm, great jobs guys,Renaissance music never felt so alive to my eears, and you made me discover the true potencial of Gombert motets.The one of the best cds of motets perriod.What a massive impressive releases by beauty farm indeed, folks i subject it's time for you to check these out.

Peace :tiphat:


----------



## Armanvd

Glenn Gould plays Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier Books I & II, BWV 846-893


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 49
Piano Trio No. 2 in C minor, Op. 66

The Florestan Trio


----------



## jim prideaux

Berglund and the Royal Danish Orch. performing Nielsen's 2nd.......

the appeal of Nielsen never seems to wear off and is carrying up into my own personal pantheon alongside Sibelius.


----------



## jim prideaux

......and on now to the 5th.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Psyching up to practice after half a year of tendonitis (due to electric guitar, funk & bending strings...)


----------



## Pugg

​*Jonas Kaufmann *: Dolce Vita.
( Italian songs)


----------



## Guest

Scarlatti CD 2


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Bohuslav Martinu: Symphonies Nos. 2, 3, 4 & 6 'Fantasies Symphoniques'
Bryden Thomson & the Royal Scottish National Orchestra*

This is my planned and current listening - presently on the Second Symphony which will be followed by the Sixth on CD2 before moving onto CD3 with the Third and Fourth Symphonies. Thus far, the performances and pieces have been equally superb and has played a big part on my next CD order.

The sound Thomson draws from the RSNO is extremely captivating.

Martinu's music - well Symphonies at this point - have really blown me away. I cannot believe how they so relatively unheard and underrated/overlooked.


----------



## Guest

deprofundis said:


> Im doeing wright now a *Beauty Farm* marathon of there two* Gombert* motets vol 1-2 double cds, there awesome i tell yah u would like to tell mister Chordalrock for hooking me whit this fabuleous of prestige, now im wondering what the best one they made so by lisen to 4 cds in a row, i salute de skills of beauty farm, great jobs guys,Renaissance music never felt so alive to my eears, and you made me discover the true potencial of Gombert motets.The one of the best cds of motets perriod.What a massive impressive releases by beauty farm indeed, folks i subject it's time for you to check these out.
> 
> Peace :tiphat:


I purchased both double cd's and I am waiting now for weeks,hopefully this week.
You are going to listen to the Bach organ works,do you know wich performance it will be? There are big differences so choose carefully.:tiphat:


----------



## jim prideaux

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Bohuslav Martinu: Symphonies Nos. 2, 3, 4 & 6 'Fantasies Symphoniques'
> Bryden Thomson & the Royal Scottish National Orchestra*
> 
> This is my planned and current listening - presently on the Second Symphony which will be followed by the Sixth on CD2 before moving onto CD3 with the Third and Fourth Symphonies. Thus far, the performances and pieces have been equally superb and has played a big part on my next CD order.
> 
> The sound Thomson draws from the RSNO is extremely captivating.
> 
> Martinu's music - well Symphonies at this point - have really blown me away. I cannot believe how they so relatively unheard and underrated/overlooked.


Another post which does nothing but reflect my opinions so 'nice one' Mr O!
....
The 2nd has recently been displaced in my affections by the 4th......but irrespective of what recordings I already own I have decided to get hold of the Thomson complete cycle......

does the slow movement (2nd)of the 2nd symphony have the same effect on you as it does me....every time it stops me in my tracks!


----------



## starthrower

CD 1 Alan Weiss-piano

First listen to Alkan. If you're not into romantic piano, forget it! But if you are, there's some very dynamic, passionate, and lyrical music here. Quite a bit of grandiose percussive pounding as well. I probably should have waited until later in the morning to put this on.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Pugg

​
*Hoffmeister*:
Symphony in C major
Symphony in D major
Der Königssohn aus Ithaka: Overture

Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana, Howard Griffiths


----------



## Andolink

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: _Symphony No. 9_










*Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber*: _Mensa Sonora_ (_Parts 5 in E major & 6 in g minor_)










*James Dillon*: _Traumwerk Book III for violin and piano_
Irvine Arditti, violin
Noriko Kawai, piano


----------



## Marinera

Listening now to Giulio Cesare by Handel act 3 
cond. Minkowsky 

Got a craving again after arias thread


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach CD 5


----------



## jim prideaux

the last movement of Nielsen's 3rd is one of my favourite pieces of music 'full stop' but it is as if I have a preconceived notion regarding pace and emphasis and I am easily disappointed (no matter how slightly)....Berglund and the Royal Danish just brought a huge smile to my face when I realised that as far as these ears are concerned they got it 'bang on'...this realisation happened to coincide with the fact that despite the depredations of middle age my right knee has just about put itself right and will hold up to continued gym visits.....Nielsen seemed to provide the ideal soundtrack for the noble yet inevitable battle with time and its implications!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 98*

This is wonderful, at least to my ears. I'm listening to the adagio. Maybe the HIPsters play it faster or rougher, but Jochum puts it in furs (faux furs, of course).


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*; Sting quintet K515/ 516.
Alban Berg Quartet & Michelle Wolf .


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Vasks

_Herbie does Felix on vinyl_

*Mendelssohn - Hebrides Overture (Karajan/Time-Life)
Mendelssohn - Symphony #3 (Karajan/DGG)*


----------



## Sonata

I'm listening to both the solo piano and orchestrated versions of Valses Nobles et sentimales
Also: Ravel's rarely discussed cantatas. Alyssa, Alycone and Mhyrra. I quite like them!


----------



## Andolink

*Benjamin Frankel*: _Symphony No. 4, Op. 44_ (1966)










One of my favorite of all British symphonies!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Rigoletto*

Cornell MacNeil (Rigoletto), *Roberta Peters *(Gilda), Nicolai Gedda (Il Duca di Mantova), Bonaldo Giaiotti (Sparafucile), Belén Amparon (Maddalena)

Lamberto Gardelli


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

3 a.m., and I'm listening to Mahler's 8th, conducted by Tennstedt.

Note to self: Avoid coffee.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to a suprise purchase i did not heard it before i give it a chance, just because it was medieval lithurgic music of ancient lore on the label atma done by canadian ensemble, it's called Ensemble scholastica : *Ars elaboratio *, they were in concert yesterday in my town somewhere near notre-dame de grace champs de mars subway station, darn it was the night i party but i had so mutch fun i dont regret a thing, let's see the half full glass instead of the half empty glasse shawll we. It sound interresting has hell... i just pick this out of the blue, seem interresting and it is, the price was reasonable, im satisfied.

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Ascension


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Piano Concerto 5. Eugene Istomin with Ormandy

A tremendously exciting performance in the Serkn mould.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have become a full blown addict of Bohuslav Martinu's music. My recent order has just arrived, including the Panocha Quartet's cycle of Martinu's String Quartets.

As they have just arrived, I have decided to test the set with String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2 and I am absolutely thrilled so far with the music and the performances. Just _as_ with Dvorak's Quartets, the Panocha Quartet really bring the music to life with just the right qualities in just the right places. Very atmospheric, full of character and so far - never overdone.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.7 - V*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Original Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Michael Gielen, SWR SO BBuF, SWR (1986)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Original Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Takashi Asahina, OPO, Jean Jean (1976/2000 Issue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Otto Klemperer, PO, WC (1960/2012 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Daniel Barenboim, CSO, DG (1979)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Stanisław Skrowaczewski, RSOS, Oehms (2003)*


----------



## Guest

Aaron Copland


----------



## jim prideaux

Nielsen performed by Chung/Schill and the Gothenburg S.O.

Overture to Maskerade, Clarinet Concerto and 3rd Symphony.......

having heard Chung conducting both Nielsen and Dvorak he appears particularly impressive!


----------



## George O

*in the running for a desert island disc*










Alexander Tcherepnin (1899-1977): 10 Bagatelles for Piano and Orchestra, op 5

Léon Mouravieff (1905-1987): Nativité for String Trio and Orchestra

Dmitri Shostakovitch (1906-1975): Chamber Symphony for String Orchestra, op 110

Jürgen Meyer-Josten, piano
Württemberg Chamber Orchestra, Heilbronn, Germany / Jörg Faerber

on Turnabout Vox (NYC), from 1973

5 stars


----------



## ShropshireMoose

JACE said:


> *Antonín Dvořák: Symphony No. 8; Scherzo Capriccioso; Legends Nos. 4, 6, 7 / Sir John Barbirolli, Halle Orchestra (EMI Phoenixa)*


An absolute classic, one of the finest Dvorak 8ths ever recorded, the 7th and 9th Symphonies that Barbirolli did at the same time are pretty good too.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture/"Le Coq d'or" Suite
Balakirev-Casella: Islamey Philharmonia Orchestra/Sir Eugene Goossens

A very enjoyable LP. The suite from "Le Coq d'or" is a great favourite of mine (especially in Beecham's wonderful recording, and a live performance that I have conducted by Temirkanov), Goossens secures excellent playing from the Philharmonia Orchestra, though in the finale he could just let go a little more. The performance of the Russian Easter Festival Overture is first rate, and likewise Casella's fascinating orchestration of Islamey, which was the main reason I bought this disc (a 50p charity shop find!!)


----------



## starthrower

Can someone tell me what piece Glenn is playing on harpsichord at 2:45?


----------



## Sonata

AClockworkOrange said:


> I have become a full blown *addict of Bohuslav Martinu's music*. My recent order has just arrived, including the Panocha Quartet's cycle of Martinu's String Quartets.
> 
> As they have just arrived, I have decided to test the set with String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2 and I am absolutely thrilled so far with the music and the performances. Just _as_ with Dvorak's Quartets, the Panocha Quartet really bring the music to life with just the right qualities in just the right places. Very atmospheric, full of character and so far - never overdone.


I like Martinu a lot too!


----------



## Vronsky

*Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 (Klemperer) | J. S. Bach: Orchestral Suites (Pinnock)*










Felix Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish"
Otto Klemperer *·* Philharmonia Orchestra










Johann Sebastian Bach: Orchestral Suites
Suite No. 1 C-dur, BWV 1066
Suite No. 2 h-moll, BWV 1067
Suite No. 3 D-dur, BWV 1068
Suite No. 4 D-dur, BWV 1069
Trevor Pinnock *·* The English Concert


----------



## George O

Bohuslav Martinu (1890-1959): Dream of the Past

Isa Krejci (1904-1968): Symphony Nos. 3 & 4

Moravian Philharmonic Orchestra Olomouc / Jaromir Nohejl

on Panton (Prague, Czechoslovakia), from 1985










Martinu with dogs


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Mendelssohn: Symphony No.4 in A, Op.90 "Italian"/"A Midsummer Night's Dream" - Overture, Nocturne and Scherzo Philharmonia Promenade Orchestra/Heinz Wallberg

Bizet: "L'Arlesienne" Suites 1 and 2/"Carmen" Suite No.1 Philharmonia Orchestra/Heinz Wallberg

Two really lovely records conducted by Heinz Wallberg, the "Italian" Symphony is a really sunny performance, just right for what has been another very dull, damp, cold day here. The suites from Bizet's "L'Arlesienne" music are superbly played - as good as Beecham!!


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

starthrower said:


> Can someone tell me what piece Glenn is playing on harpsichord at 2:45?


The caption kind of gives it away, but it's Prelude No 14 in F# minor from Book II of the _Well-tempered Klavier_.


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.7 - VI*

_I should go now to sleep! We enter in th final third of the No.7 recordings: conductors with more than one recording. Today: Wand and Giulini, which are ok and do not fail._









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Simone Young, HPO, Oehms (2014)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Original Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Günter Wand, KRSO, Sony (1980/2002 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Original Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Günter Wand, BPO, Sony (1999/2002 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Carlo Maria Giulini, BPO, Testament (1985 Live recording / 2009 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Carlo Maria Giulini, WPO, DG (1986)*


----------



## George O

Bohuslav Martinu (1890-1959)

Symphony No. 4
-Prague Symphony Orchestra / Jiri Belohlavek

Sonata for Flute and Piano
-Jiri Valek, flute
-Josef Hala, piano

on Panton (Prague, Czechoslovakia), from 1979

5 stars


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Johannes Brahms:
- Handel Variations Op.24
- Two Rhapsodies Op.79
- Six Piano Pieces Op.118
- Four Piano Pieces Op.119
Murray Perahia (Piano)*

As with Martinu's String Quartets, this disc arrived today.

Murray Perahia came onto my radar initially with a performance of Mendelssohn's Piano Concertos (with Marriner & the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields - if memory serves) but it was his performance of JS Bach's French Suites for DG which really made an impression on me.

The standards he set in Bach, are in ample supply in these Brahms recordings. Where Boult shines a light and brings out the best in the Symphonies, Perahia brings out so much in these works.


----------



## sbmonty

Piano Concerto No. 2


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Weston

*Piano with orchestra*

*Corigliano: Concerto for piano and orchestra*
Carl St. Clair / Pacific Symphony Orchestra; Alain Lefevre, piano










Rocks out a bit, reminding me of something Emerson, Lake and Palmer might have tried. There is a bass drum in this recording I find very unnerving (in a good way).

*Martin: Ballade for piano & orchestra*
Christian Benda / Swiss-Italian Radio Orchestra / Sebastian Benda, piano










Calm and introspective at first it slowly builds almost to the level of rowdiness of the Corigliano above.

*Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 3 in Em, Op. 60 "Ballade"*
Vladimir Ziva / Moscow Symphony Orchestra / Konstantin Scherbakov, piano










I'm beginning to find Medtner's music less interesting than I thought when I first heard it. This concerto is meandering romanticism that seems to have no destination to me. Some of the harmonic movement is pleasant, but it's all noodling, little in the way of themes. I may have been fatigued though. These pieces made for an hour and half of attempted attentive listening tonight.


----------



## Bettina

Weston said:


> *I'm beginning to find Medtner's music less interesting than I thought when I first heard it. This concerto is meandering romanticism that seems to have no destination to me. Some of the harmonic movement is pleasant, but it's all noodling, little in the way of themes. I may have been fatigued though. These pieces made for an hour and half of attempted attentive listening tonight.*


*

It depends on the piece...some of Medtner's music might sound loose and digressive, but he also wrote some works that have a fairly cohesive structure. You might enjoy the Skazki and the Sonata Tragica.*


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Albeniz: Iberia Ansermet conducting the Suisse Romande Orchestra London vinyl lp
Sibelius: Symphony No.1 Collins cond. London Symphony Decca Ace of Clubs vinyl lp
Mozart: Quintet For Piano and Winds, K.452, Members of Vienna Octet + Panhoffer London vinyl lp


----------



## Pugg

​*Scarlatti*; piano sonatas
Disc 4

Christian Zacharias.


----------



## deprofundis

Tonight since i suffer insomnia i will have a marathon of graindelavoix cd i have :
Ockeghem Missa Caput there best so far in my mind, after i will lisen to Cesena music for pope,prince & mercenary
tercio there rendition of Mighty Guillaume de Machaut messe de notre-dame ala sauce graindelavoix, then finally Cesus music of alexander agricola and his contemporary quite a program, im lisen to music trought wireless headphone the sound quality is soso but i dont wont to wake my neighbors im democratic and polite has you can be.Lets all face it grainde lavoix is a prestigious ensemble no one sound like graindelavoix long live belgien and mister swedish conduuctor i forgot the name bjorn something, anyway guy of graindelavoix your doeing incredible cd, there keeper among my collection, excellent execution of ancien music embelished by the manicotage thecnique quite smart ,purist may not like or enjoy graindelavoix but i do, there a neatt ensemble, the only cd i dont have of them is there carmina burana offering whitch seem out of this world, good night folks im relaxing on my bed, blanking my mind , do absatraction focus on the music and the music only. Anyone here a fan of graindelavoix???


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

​
*Gershwin* Rhapsody in Blue, Concerto in F, Cuban Overture 
Howard Hanson.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 91755
> 
> 
> Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture/"Le Coq d'or" Suite
> Balakirev-Casella: Islamey Philharmonia Orchestra/Sir Eugene Goossens
> 
> A very enjoyable LP. The suite from "Le Coq d'or" is a great favourite of mine (especially in Beecham's wonderful recording, and a live performance that I have conducted by Temirkanov), Goossens secures excellent playing from the Philharmonia Orchestra, though in the finale he could just let go a little more. The performance of the Russian Easter Festival Overture is first rate, and likewise Casella's fascinating orchestration of Islamey, which was the main reason I bought this disc (a 50p charity shop find!!)


Beautiful cover, I would buy even for that alone.


----------



## MadMusicist

My favourite Sibelius symphony. Dark and serious.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler*: Symphony no 7

New York Philharmonic/ Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

​
*Cherubini*: Cantatas.

Maïlys de Villoutrey (soprano)

Kölner Academie, Michael Alexander Willens


----------



## Pugg

​
*Goumod:Romeo and Juliet *

Alfredo Kraus /Catherine Malfitano/ van Dam/ Quillcio et al.

Michel Plasson conducting.


----------



## Guest

Mozart 39 /41 Josef Krips


----------



## Armanvd

Recomposed by Max Richter: Vivaldi - The Four Seasons


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bottesini*: Gran Duo Concertante for violin, double-bass & strings
Gran Concerto in F sharp minor

First recording of the original version.
Thomas Martin (double bass), José-Luis Garcia (violin) & Emma Johnson (clarinet)

English Chamber Orchestra, Andrew Litton.


----------



## Armanvd

Bach: Sonatas And Partitas (2 CDs)


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 9 (Cypress Quartet)

I heard the end of this on classical radio yesterday. It sounded pretty good to my ears, and I plan to listen to the whole recording in the future.


----------



## Pugg

​*Chausson*: Concerto in D major for piano, violin and string quartet, Op. 21
*Ravel*: Piano Trio in A minor

Joshua Bell (violin), Jean-Yves Thibaudet (piano) & Steven Isserlis (cello)

Takács Quartet.
With a big thank you, to _Jace_!


----------



## Vronsky

*Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream | Vivaldi: The Four Seasons & Flute Concertos*










Felix Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
Otto Klemperer *·* Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus










Antonio Vivaldi
The Four Seasons
Concerto for Flute, Strings and Basso continuo in E minor, RV 430 "Darmstadt Concerto"
Concerto for Flute, Strings and Basso continuo in D major, RV 783
Concerto for Flute (Violin), Organ, Strings and Basso continuo in D minor, RV 541
Jean-Pierre Rampal *·* Zsuza Pertis *·* Janos Rolla *·* Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Exploring some unknown music. That is Reinecke's cello sonatas. Record label CPO has always something I never heard before


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler: Symphony 4*
Dame Kiri te Kanawa.
Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## Guest

Pentacost


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*iabelli Variations, Op. 120

Igor Levit (piano)


----------



## JACE

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Transcendent.

. . . .


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## JACE

Pugg said:


> *Chausson*: Concerto in D major for piano, violin and string quartet, Op. 21
> *Ravel*: Piano Trio in A minor
> 
> Joshua Bell (violin), Jean-Yves Thibaudet (piano) & Steven Isserlis (cello)
> 
> Takács Quartet.
> With a big thank you, to _Jace_!


I'm glad that you're enjoying it!


----------



## JACE

Vronsky said:


> Antonio Vivaldi
> The Four Seasons
> Concerto for Flute, Strings and Basso continuo in E minor, RV 430 "Darmstadt Concerto"
> Concerto for Flute, Strings and Basso continuo in D major, RV 783
> Concerto for Flute (Violin), Organ, Strings and Basso continuo in D minor, RV 541
> Jean-Pierre Rampal *·* Zsuza Pertis *·* Janos Rolla *·* Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra


Thanks for sharing this, Vronsky. I'm now listening to the music on YT.

I've never heard _The Four Seasons_ with a flute soloist before.


----------



## starthrower

Disc 3 : Toccatas - This music is tailor made for Gould's staccato technique.


----------



## Vasks

New arrival got a hearing:


----------



## Robert Gamble

From the four disk box set. Symphony 1.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Zaïde, K344*

_Edith Mathis, Peter Schreier, Ingvar Wixell, Werner Hollweg_

Berliner Staatskapelle, Bernhard Klee.


----------



## hpowders

Weston said:


> *Corigliano: Concerto for piano and orchestra*
> Carl St. Clair / Pacific Symphony Orchestra; Alain Lefevre, piano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocks out a bit, reminding me of something Emerson, Lake and Palmer might have tried. There is a bass drum in this recording I find very unnerving (in a good way).
> 
> *Martin: Ballade for piano & orchestra*
> Christian Benda / Swiss-Italian Radio Orchestra / Sebastian Benda, piano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calm and introspective at first it slowly builds almost to the level of rowdiness of the Corigliano above.
> 
> *Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 3 in Em, Op. 60 "Ballade"*
> Vladimir Ziva / Moscow Symphony Orchestra / Konstantin Scherbakov, piano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to find Medtner's music less interesting than I thought when I first heard it. This concerto is meandering romanticism that seems to have no destination to me. Some of the harmonic movement is pleasant, but it's all noodling, little in the way of themes. I may have been fatigued though. These pieces made for an hour and half of attempted attentive listening tonight.


Same with me. Medtner's piano concertos sound to me like Rachmaninov minus the genius; a lack of melodic inspiration makes Medtner a rare listening experience for these ears.


----------



## Heliogabo

Sergei RACHMANINOV 
_Trio élégiaque _No. 2 in D Minor, Op. 9

Oistrakh Trio (David Oistrakh (violin), Sviatoslav Knushevitsky (cello), Lev Oborin (piano))


----------



## Heliogabo

JACE said:


> Thanks for sharing this, Vronsky. I'm now listening to the music on YT.
> 
> I've never heard _The Four Seasons_ with a flute soloist before.


I´ve never heard Rampal' s version, but Michala Petri does it very well. Dan Laurin approach is just soberb.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1991, 1993, 1998.


----------



## Guest

albeniz iberia de larrocha


----------



## deprofundis

Hello dear friends of deprofundis and TC menbers, since my fall down the stair last month it's been almost 30 days or more, i wake up each morning whit pain in my left shoulder mega ouch, now let's talk music shawll we.

Im waking up to delightful La bataille d'amour one of my favorite French chanson genra album, than perhapps Fricassé Parisienne, than French chanson on naxos. i like classical composer of franco-flemish like mister Antoine Brumel, So peace up everybody remenber i would love to have you on my groups join your more than welcome, im a gentelman.

:tiphat:


----------



## Rhinotop

Janácek: Sinfonietta, Taras Bulba

Mackerras, Wiener Philharmoniker

This recording (Sinfonietta) is better than Abbado's recording with the Berlin Philharmonic. The timpani sound splendid!


----------



## Haydn man

No.4 with Perahia as soloist, glorious performance and recording


----------



## Weston

hpowders said:


> Same with me. Medtner's piano concertos sound to me like Rachmaninov minus the genius; a lack of melodic inspiration makes Medtner a rare listening experience for these ears.


I'm glad it's not just me. I do enjoy some of his solo piano work.


----------



## jim prideaux

Martinu-5th and 6th Symphonies performed by Jarvi and the Bamberg S.O.


----------



## starthrower

Das Lied von der Erde - Tennstedt


----------



## stejo

Mandelring Quartet playing "Death and the Maiden"


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: Symphony No.9 in D Minor, Op.125 "Choral" Leontyne Price/Maureen Forrester/David Poleri/Giorgio Tozzi/New England Conservatory Chorus/Boston Symphony Orchestra/Charles Munch

Martinu: Fantaisies Symphoniques (Symphony No.6) Boston Symphony Orchestra/Charles Munch

A sudden desire to hear the "Choral" Symphony came over me as I was about to commence cooking dinner this evening, this was the first one to hand, what a terrific performance, Munch certainly doesn't hang about, he gets through it all in just under 63 minutes!! However, he doesn't, unlike so many period performances that I've heard, take the slow movement at an unseemly gallop, he plays it very feelingly and with much love and affection, and it's all the better for it. Having enjoyed this, I then turned to the Martinu 6th Symphony, which was the reason for purchasing this set, a tremendous performance of a truly great work and the one that persuaded me to buy the set with all of 'em in. This symphony was written for Munch and the BSO, Martinu stating that he wanted to write something for Charles Munch: "I am impressed and I like his spontaneous approach to the music where music takes shape in a free way, flowing and freely following its movements." It's terrific.


----------



## Guest

Josqiun Desprez,one of my very special cd's


----------



## Robert Gamble

And a 9th for me too...

Listened to Karajan's in the car with my wife on a longer trip, and wanted to try an alternative.. This is the symphony I'm diving 'deep' into first, in my explorations. Maybe overpopular, but boy is it powerful..


----------



## Guest




----------



## starthrower

Disc 1 Italienisches Liederbuch

Dawn Upshaw-soprano
Olaf Bar-baritone
Helmet Deutsch-piano


----------



## Czech composer

Greatest thing ever!


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Martinu-5th and 6th Symphonies performed by Jarvi and the Bamberg S.O.


......and now the 3rd and 4th.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1964.


----------



## Vaneyes

starthrower said:


> Das Lied von der Erde - Tennstedt


On the runway.:tiphat:


----------



## starthrower

Some great photos accompanying this fabulous concert. But some of the fans are real jerks.


----------



## Vronsky

*Cherubini: Requiem in C minor & In Paradisum*










Luigi Cherubini: Requiem in C minor & In Paradisum
Das Neue Orchester *·* Chorus Musicus Köln *·* Christoph Spering


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Liszt: Sonata in B Minor
Schumann: Traumerei
Moszkowski: Etincelles Vladimir Horowitz

Liszt: Sonata in B Minor Louis Kentner

Having read through a thread on the B Minor Sonata, I felt compelled to dig out a couple of performances. The Horowitz is a live one from 1976, dramatic, and impassioned, it's exciting, and I love it, though sometimes it's in danger of becoming a little overblown. The Louis Kentner performance from 1948 was one of the great discoveries of last year for me, re-released for the first time on this most desirable APR 2 CD set, it too is suitably dramatic, it is also lean and cogent, and makes for compelling listening, what a splendid Lisztian he was (I heard him play this sonata at his 80th birthday recital in London in 1985), I do wish that Vox would reissue the splendid series of Liszt recordings that he made for them in the late 1960s, a two CD set did come out a little while ago, but there were nine LPs in total!!


----------



## premont

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Whatever direction Beethoven interpretation will take in the future, Solomon's recordings will remain a must for us Beethoven lovers and a worthy testament to Solomon's playing.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1982.


----------



## millionrainbows

Notice that the title is "Masterworks," not "Masterpieces." But there are some valuable recordings in this collection; notably, Ralph Kirkpatrick's recording of Ives' Concord Sonata. Spectacular! Harmonic sheen is unmatched by any other!

This 10-CD set is short, because it consists of never-before-on-CD recordings originally released on vinyl. They are all under 60 minutes, often shorter, but mastered superbly and well-worth it.

NOTE: some of these titles are available in the series "Prophets of the New" by Arkiv, but they are CD-Rs, not actual CDs. If you want permanent, "real" CDs, get this box set.



The long-unavailable "Le Marteau…" by Boulez is finally here on CD. For me, this was the one I "imprinted" on. Also, the vinyl "World of Harry Partch," the LP of instrument demonstrations and compositions is here.

The Takemitsu is excellent, as is the Crumb, Gunther Schuller, and Agon (Stravinsky).

For those of you who remember the shirtless, long-haired 'madman" Max Neuhaus, his Stockhausen "Zyklus" is here in all its splendor.

I will picture some of the original source album covers here:

   

This is a very important set of recordings, and is dirt-cheap as well. I urge all newcomers and old-timers to get this set.


----------



## millionrainbows

…continued: these are some of the original vinyl releases from which the collection was drawn:


----------



## millionrainbows

Also arrived in the post: Mahler Symphony box, Bernstein, "Carnegie Hall Presents" edition. Fantastic mastering job! Superior sound! Apparently, this CD edition was mastered from the original session multitrack tapes, instead of the standard production 2-ch master. It sounds super-clear and airy! It also sound as if no "noise reduction" or compression was used, so you can hear feet shuffling, papers turning, etc, but this is nothing: the overall effect is startlingly clear.

See that little "Carnegie Hall Presents" label? That means a lot!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Continuing my dalliance with Handley's Bax symphonies box set:

*
Arnold Bax
Symphony no. 5* (1932)*
Symphony No. 6 *(1934-5)
LSO, Handley [Chandos, 2003]










And another run-out for this excellent disc:
*
Arvo Pärt
Tabula Rasa
Collage über Bach
Symphony no. 3*
Leslie Hatfield, Rebecca Hirsch (violins); Ulster Orchestra, Takuo Yuasa [Naxos, 2001]


----------



## bharbeke

Brian Tyler: Iron Man 3 soundtrack

I was impressed with how well the music worked in the film and that it sounded different from the other Marvel movies of the time. The ones that work best as stand-alone tracks are:

"Attack on 10880 Malibu Point"
"Dive Bombers"
"Battle Finale"
"Can You Dig It"


----------



## starthrower

Commentary from legendary musicians who knew and worked with Mahler.


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.7 - VII*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Lovro von Matačić, NHKSO, Altus (1969 Live recording / 2004 Issue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Modified Version, Ed. Gutmann)
*Cond. Lovro von Matačić, CzPO, Supraphon (1967 Live recording / 2009 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Lorin Maazel, BPO, WC (1988)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Lorin Maazel, SOdBR, BR Classics (1999/2011 Issue Edition)*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Manxfeeder

premont said:


> Whatever direction Beethoven interpretation will take in the future, Solomon's recordings will remain a must for us Beethoven lovers and a worthy testament to Solomon's playing.


Hear, hear! The recorded sound isn't the greatest, but it's worth it for the playing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stainer, The Crucifixion*

I've had this for a couple years but haven't heard it much. Now I remember why; it's only accompanied by an organ, and I'm not an organ enthusiast.


----------



## Ondine

*Mozart*

Die Schuldigkeit Des Ersten Gebots KV 35


----------



## opus55

Debussy: Pelleas Et Melisande










My new purchase. I know this opera will be a tough one to crack.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Weber*; Konzertstück; Overtures: Der Freischütz · Euryanthe

Russian National Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev


----------



## Pugg

​
*Albéniz*: Rapsodia Española

*Falla*: Noches en los jardines de España

*Turina*: Rapsodia sinfonica, Op. 66

Alicia de Larrocha (piano)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos


----------



## Pugg

​
Liszt: Transcendental Studies, S139 Nos. 1-12
Recorded in 1963

Lazar Berman (piano)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> Liszt: Transcendental Studies, S139 Nos. 1-12
> Recorded in 1963
> 
> Lazar Berman (piano)


"Essential"  along with Trifonov's set.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini: Messa di Gloria*
José Carreras, Hermann Prey

Philharmonia Orchestra, Ambrosian Singers, Claudio Scimone

José Carreras, Hermann Prey

Philharmonia Orchestra, Ambrosian Singers, Claudio Scimone.


----------



## jim prideaux

early start at work-still dark outside and icy underfoot.....so two current favourites to start the day on my I-pod.....

Mozart-38th Symphony performed by Mackerras and the Prague C.O. (had a listen to Pinnock and Barenboim-Mackerras saw off the opposition handsomely!)
Martinu-4th Symphony performed by Belohlavek and the BBC S.O. (nearly hit the buy button for Thomson last night!)

just realised Berglund and the Royal Danish performances of Nielsen are not on my machine-disappointment)


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming: I Want Magic.
*


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> "Essential"  along with Trifonov's set.


If I _had _to choose I would go with......drum roll ......Trifonov


----------



## Weston

*Pretty obscure and not so obscure*

*Beethoven: Duo for clarinet & bassoon in C major, WoO 27/1* (spurious)
Eli Heifetz, clarinet / Mordechai Rechtman, bassoon










Lively and surprisingly fun for the limited tonal palette. I'm glad it does not overstay its welcome however, not caring much for the timbre of clarinet.

*Charles Knox: Rivers Run Through It *
Eine Kleine Knox Musik Ensemble










Knox seems to enjoy a good pun, musically and otherwise, but this piece may take itself a little more seriously. Its flute and piano comes across as art film score-ish at times though it references familiar folk tunes and hymns, "Shall We Gather at the River," etc., hence the title. Of far more interest are his "Semordnilap for voice, flute, marimba & piano." I didn't listen to those tonight, but they are musical palindromes well worth checking out on YouTube.

*Haydn: String Quartet No. 42 in C Major, Op. 54, No. 2, Hob.III:57*
Festetics Quartet










This is a typical Haydn string quartet - in other words amazing. The second movement is haunting. Because of the accursed roman numerals and Winamp's sorting algorithms I heard the movements a bit out of order, but that's alright. It still works.

*Beethoven: Sonata No 31 In A Flat Major, Op 110*
Alfred Brendel, piano










Wow! Astonishing performance. It's a tiny bit dramatic compared to Schiff who may be my favorite, but this is the the good stuff, even though a very early mp3 acquisition for me.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana*
_Carlo Bergonzi, Fiorenza Cossotto_, Adriane Martino, Maria Gracia Allegri, Giangiacomo Guelfi
Coro e Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala, Herbert von Karajan

*Leoncavallo: I Pagliacci*

_Carlo Bergonzi (tenor), Joan Carlyle (soprano)_, Giuseppe Taddei (baritone), Ugo Benelli (tenor), Rolando Panerai (baritone), Giuseppe Morresi (bass) & Franco Ricciardi (tenor)

Coro e Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala : Herbert von Krajan.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

For the drive to work today, I opted for something familiar which I could listen to from start to finish. Otto Klemperer leading the Cologne Radio Symphony Orchestra in Beethoven's Eighth Symphony on ICA Classics.

This is an excellent performance with crisp rhythm, energy and momentum. It feels very much alive and energetic with building momentum. Unlike some performances however, it never feels rushed - it simply feels right from start to finish.

I haven't listened to the Eighth for some time (or much Beethoven) but I really relate this piece highly, along with the Second and Fourth Symphonies.

Last night I listened to Böhm's recording of the Fifth with the Wiener Philharmoniker and was left feeling a little underwhelmed to be honest. If I thin down my Beethoven recordings, I'll keep his loose Sixth recording paired with Schubert's Fifth and drop the full cycle set. He doesn't do anything that isn't done much better in other sets (Klemperer & Wand come to mind immediately) for my tastes. He has his moments but not enough of them unfortunately.


----------



## Guest

Wiener Hofburgkapelle CD 6 Life of Mary

I enjoyed listening to these recordings.:angel:


----------



## Armanvd

Piano : Wilhelm Kempff


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

millionrainbows said:


> This is a very important set of recordings, and is dirt-cheap as well. I urge all newcomers and old-timers to get this set.


Yup, I agree. A great selection at a great price.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe New England Conservatory Chorus and Alumni Chorus/Boston Symphony Orchestra/Charles Munch

Following on from last night's thorough enjoyment of Munch's Beethoven and Martinu, pulled this one off the shelves this morning, a stunning cd in every way, performance, recording, it all leaves nothing to be desired, except to replay the whole thing again once it's finished!!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Granados*: Elisenda
Liliana, lyric poem
arr. Casals
Suite oriental (Suite arabe)

Dani Espasa (piano)

Orquestra Simfònica de Barcelona i Nacional de Catalunya, Pablo González


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.7 - VIII*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Original Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Herbert Blomstedt, SKD, Denon (1980)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Original Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Herbert Blomstedt, LGO, Querstand (2006)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Eugen Jochum, SKD, WC (1976/1990 Reissue Edition)*

_?????_









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Modified Version, Ed. Gutmann)
*Cond. Eugen Jochum, RCO, Altus (1986 Live recording in Tokyo / 2006 Reissue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Modified Version, Ed. Gutmann)
*Cond. Eugen Jochum, BPO, DG (1964/2016 Reissue Edition)*

Next: 3 from Karajan
Following: 4 from Celibidache + Full results


----------



## schigolch




----------



## starthrower

Thanks to Chalkpie for turning me onto this one!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Symphonies.
Disc 2

V.O. Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Vinyl

First listen: Mendelssohn's Elijah. 
With new pickup in place and adjusted to perfection, I'm rediscovering a lot of music, but this is a new discovery for me. 
Stellar performances from Fischer-Dieskau and Jones, and a massive yet transparent choir. Very nice.


----------



## Vinyl

starthrower said:


> Thanks to Chalkpie for turning me onto this one!


I have to look this one up. Sylvia McNair singing Debussy? Intrigued.


----------



## Guest

Froberger / Leonhardt


----------



## Vasks

_All Antonin_

*Dvorak - Overture to "Vanda" (Pesek/Marco Polo)
Dvorak - Piano Trio #3 (Chung Trio/London)
Dvorak - The Noon Witch (Jarvi/Chandos)*


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 61/ *Korngold*: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35

_Renaud Capuçon (violin)

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin_


----------



## Guest

Schubert CD 10


----------



## Heliogabo

Spinning again this revelatory perfomance


----------



## Pugg

​*Stamitz,* Symphonies

L'arte del mondo, Werner Ehrhardt.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Got this yesterday. Spinning it today.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mayr: Ginevra di Scozia*

Luca Grassi, Elizabeth Vidal, Daniela Barcellona, Antonino Siragusa, Giuseppina Piunti, Marco Lazzara, Aldo Orsolini, Damiano Locatelli

Orchestra & Chorus of the Teatro Lirico 'giuseppe Verdi' Trieste, Tiziano Severini.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach English suites Bob van Asperen


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> If I _had _to choose I would go with......drum roll ......Trifonov


Hmmm...that's a tough call. If Berman had Trifonov's audio quality, that my sway my vote for him, but that hard, glassy tone wears on me after a while. He's not as subtle as Trifonov, either, but for sheer volcanic power he beats Triffy.


----------



## starthrower

Vinyl said:


> I have to look this one up. Sylvia McNair singing Debussy? Intrigued.


It's on YouTube. There are CD copies at Amazon USA for 4 dollars. I bought one, and it's a classy edition with beautiful booklet and slip cover. Most other versions feature a male narrator. Ansermet's recording features poor sound. But that's the one included in the Debussy Edition box on DG.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1962 - '81, 2003, 2007.


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.7 - IX*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Original Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Herbert von Karajan, BPO, WC (1971/2014 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Original Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Herbert von Karajan, BPO, DG (1975)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Original Version, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Herbert von Karajan, WPO, DG (1989)*


----------



## Guest

César Franck


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Piano trios by Arensky with the Borodin trio, and soon myself playing Sor op. 31 studies


----------



## chill782002

Not sure about the 1st but the 2nd is excellent and I really like the 3rd as well, one of Bartok's final works and written in quite a different style to his usual work. Geza Anda was an amazing pianist, not sure why he doesn't seem to be well remembered today.


----------



## Vinyl

Picked this one almost at random. 
What delightful, playful, and innovative music! Gotta love French Baroque!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gabriel Fauré - discs three and four from four-disc set of piano works.

_(13) Barcarolles_ op.26 (1880-81), op.41 (1885), op.42 (1885), op.44 (1886), op.66 (1894), op.70 (1895-96), op.90 (1905), op.96 (1906), op.101 (1909), op.104 (1913), op.105 (1913), op.106bis (1915) and op.116 (1921):

_(5) Impromptus_ op.25 (1881), op.31 (1883), op.34 (1883), op.91 (1906) and op.102 (1909):

_(4) Valses-Caprices_ op.30 (1882), op.38 (1884), op.59 (1887-93) and op.62 (1893-94):

_(8) Pièces brèves_ op.84 (1869-1902):

_Mazurka_ in B♭ op.32 (c. 1875):

_(3) Romances sans paroles_ op.17 (c. 1863):

_Dolly Suite_ for piano duet op.56 (1894-97):

_Souvenirs de Bayreuth_ for piano duet [composed jointly with André Messager] WoO (c. 1888):


----------



## Vronsky

*Mendelssohniano Concertos Nos.1 & 2, Violin Concerto|Naxos Great Pianists · Cortot*










Felix Mendelssohn
Piano Concerto No. 1 
Violin Concerto, Op. 64
The Philadelphia Orchestra
Piano Concerto No. 2
The Columbia Symphony Orchestra
Rudolf Serkin *·* Isaac Stern *·* Eugene Ormandy










Carl Maria von Weber: Sonata No. 2 in A flat Major, Op. 39
Franz Schubert: Ländler, D 790, Op. 171 & Litanei auf das Fest Aller Seelen, D 343 (arr. Cortot)
Franz Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor, S 178, Légendes S 175/R 17, Études de concert, S 144
Johannes Brahms: Wiegenlied, Op. 49, No. 4 (arr. Cortot)
Alfred Cortot


----------



## Heliogabo

Vinyl said:


> View attachment 91822
> 
> 
> Picked this one almost at random.
> What delightful, playful, and innovative music! Gotta love French Baroque!


Magnificent piece and beautiful recording. You' re lucky to have it.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Some Brahms... Piano Sonatas and Rhapsodies.


----------



## Haydn man

If you like your concertos big and romantic then look no further 
Had this recording since it came out and enjoyed many times


----------



## Guest

Mahler 10 Radio-symphonie orchester Berlin


----------



## cwarchc

My latest 2 cd's


----------



## Robert Gamble

Going Irish....


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Guest

Conglomerate said:


>


Very fine composition and recording.:tiphat:


----------



## bharbeke

chill782002 said:


> View attachment 91818
> 
> 
> Not sure about the 1st but the 2nd is excellent and I really like the 3rd as well, one of Bartok's final works and written in quite a different style to his usual work. Geza Anda was an amazing pianist, not sure why he doesn't seem to be well remembered today.


I tried this disc of Bartok piano concertos from Anda, and it just is not my kind of music. I am pretty sure that the performers are doing a fine job, but very little of Bartok's that I have heard has been enjoyable to hear.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 98*

Eugen Jochum with the London Symphony Orchestra, then Eugen Jochum with the Berlin Philharmonic. Same symphony, same conductor, two different orchestras in the same box set. That's fun.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No.1 in D, Op.11
Borodin: String Quartet No.2 in D
Glazunov: Five Novelettes for String Quartet, Op.15 The Hollywood String Quartet

Liszt: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 and 2 Emil von Sauer/Paris Conservatoire Orchestra/Felix Weingartner
Liszt: Consolation No.3 in D-flat/Valse Oubliee No.1/Transcendental Study No.9 "Ricordanza"
Chopin: Waltz in F, Op.34 No.3/Etudes Op.25 Nos. 2 and 12
Schubert: Moments Musicaux Op.94 Nos. 2 and 3 Emil von Sauer

A truly beautiful disc of Russian string quartets. One I could listen to over and over again, the Glazunov Novellettes are absolutely gorgeous, and playing for nearly half an hour are larger in scale than perhaps their title would suggest, they certainly get the performance of a lifetime here.
The von Sauer recordings are the 3rd CD in this excellent set which I bought when it first came out in 1998. His playing of the Liszt Concertos is outstanding, tempos are not fast, but the sheer beauty of the sound he conjures from the piano make this a very memorable listening experience, and with Weingartner at the helm one feels very privileged to listen in on such wonderful music making by two pupils of Liszt. The solo items are every bit as good, with "Ricordanza" being especially memorable, we're so fortunate to have all this to delight in.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ives, Concord Sonata*

This box set comes recommended by Millionrainbows. I'm listening on Spotify.

I have a recording of the Concord Sonata by someone who obviously doesn't get it, because it sounds like marbles being dropped down the stairs. I thought it was the piece which was written that way, but John Kirpatrick actually makes sense of this.


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.7 - X*

*Full results!* http://www.talkclassical.com/47281-granates-bruckner-challenge-symphony.html#post1182256









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Sergiu Celibidache, BPO, Euroarts (1992)*



Becca said:


> After reading about Celi for so many years, I finally took the plunge and watched the video of his return to the Berlin Phil followed by the video of the concert featuring the Bruckner 7th. I made it through the first movement and got a few minutes into the second before I decided that I had had enough and couldn't tolerate his tempi. You must realize that these comments comes from someone who puts Otto Klemperer high on my list of favorite conductors, even some of his later, slower recordings.


Darn! We got a bad Celi day virus with this one. I agree with this 100%.









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Sergiu Celibidache, RSOS, DG (1971/2011 Issue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Sergiu Celibidache, MPO, WC (1994/2011 Issue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.7 in E major (1885 Version, Ed. Nowak) (Live recording in Tokyo)
*Cond. Sergiu Celibidache, MPO, Sony (1990/2012 Issue Edition)*


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to the _5 cd box-set_ of *Johannes Ockeghem Missa's *of the ensemble The Clerk's and beleive me when i says unbeleivable unreal, the utter best missa i heard from Ockeghem, i feel super, woaw th holy graal i was looking for.

Tham i might lisen to some Josquin of course , is delightful motets have a nice day guys :tiphat:


----------



## Robert Gamble

Some more Nielsen... Listened to the 3rd first because I was fascinated by the idea of a piece of work starting with the same note 26 times... Really enjoyed the whole piece. Now listening to the 2nd.


----------



## Rhinotop

Magnard: String quartet in E minor

Ysaye Quartet

Elegant, somewhat elegiac and even sophisticated quartet.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Guest

Still stunning after 40+ years.


----------



## JACE

*Ravel: Ma Mere l'Oye; Pavane; Le Tombeau de Couperin; Valses nobles et sentimentales / Charles Dutoit, Orchestre symphonique de Montreal (Decca)*
More wonderful Ravel from Dutoit.










*Schubert: Winterreise / Brigitte Fassbaender, Aribert Riemann (EMI)*
Beautiful.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Symphony 41.
Sir Charles Mackerras conducting.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

JACE said:


> *Ravel: Ma Mere l'Oye; Pavane; Le Tombeau de Couperin; Valses nobles et sentimentales / Charles Dutoit, Orchestre symphonique de Montreal (Decca)*
> More wonderful Ravel from Dutoit.


Love those Ravel pieces. Agree: "Wonderful" AND refreshing!


----------



## jim prideaux

far too early but wide awake so instead of fighting it and with a long days work ahead.......

Mozart 11th and 12th Piano Concertos performed by Uchida, Tate and the ECO.


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms*: Symphony No. 2• Symphony No. 3


----------



## Pugg

​*Tchaikovsky* : Symphony 6
Riccardo Muti conducting.


----------



## Pugg

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 91825
> 
> If you like your concertos big and romantic then look no further
> Had this recording since it came out and enjoyed many times


Amen to this .........................


----------



## senza sordino

Villa Lobos Choros 2, 3, 10, 12, 6, 1, 8, 4 and 9. First two disks of my new box set. I'm unfamiliar with all the Choros. I'm really enjoying this, it's fabulous.
View attachment 91846


Vaughan Williams Symphonies 7&3
View attachment 91847


Part Fur Alina. From the library. It's going straight back.
View attachment 91848


Falla Nights in the Garden of Spain, Rachmaninov Rhapsody of a Theme by Paganini 
View attachment 91849


Piazzolla Homage to Piazzolla performed by Gidon Kremer and his friends. Wonderful music
View attachment 91850


Yes, that's a mixed back.


----------



## Pugg

​*The Age of Bel Canto*
_Dame Joan Sutherland/ Marilyn Horne / Richard Conrad._


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gregorian chants.*
Salve Regina: Monks from Sain-Maurice / and Saint-Maur of Clervaux.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini; Tosca.*

Price/ Di Stefano/ Taddei et al.
Herbert von Karajan conducting


----------



## Judith

Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto

Joshua Bell
Berliner Philharmoniker
Conducted by Michael Tilson Thomas

Only Joshua can perform this beautiful concerto for me!


----------



## Guest

Sibelius 1 & 4


----------



## Granate

*Hans Zimmer*
The Classics
*Cond. Gavin Greenaway, CzPO, Sony Classical (2017 HDTracks Edition)*

_Zimmer does not deserve this. Terribly orchestrated._


















*Berg*
Wozzeck, Op.7
*Sol. Roman Trekel, Anne Schwanewilms, Marc Molomot, Nathan Berg
Cond. Hans Graf, HSO, Naxos (2017)*

_Atonal opera, it was ok for the first part but I needed to stop. I prefer to check Bach and Dowland lute works before Bruckner's No.8._


----------



## Pugg

​
*Lyapunov: Piano Works, Vol. 1*
Florian Noack.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 61

Jascha Heifetz (violin)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Munch


----------



## sbmonty

These are a revelation. Wish I had found the Nocturnes earlier


----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet:Overtures.
*

Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Neeme Järvi


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## sbmonty

The Andante from Piano Concerto No. 2 is breathtaking.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony 4
Frederica von Stade / V.P Claudio Abbado.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Vasks

*Debussy - Ouverture Diane (Soos & Haag/Naxos)
Hahn - Soliloque & Forlane (Room-Music/Hyperion)
Schmitt - Hasards (Ames Piano Quartet/Somo Luminus)
Cras - Piano Concerto (Jacquon/Timpani)*


----------



## Judith

sbmonty said:


>


Amazing album. Love it!!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Love CPE Bach. This is an almost new recording and Trevor Pinnock is on it


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Lucia Di lammermoor.*

_Dame Joan Sutherland/ Pavarotti/ Mines/ Ghiaurov_
Richard Bonynge conducting.


----------



## Vronsky

*Delius / Orchestral Works: An English Rhapsody, Florida, A Song Before etc. (Beecham)*










Frederick Delius: An English Rhapsody, Florida, A Song Before Sunrise, Irmelin, Sleighride, Summer Evening, etc.
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra *·* Sir Thomas Beecham


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1989.


----------



## Granate

*Lute works! - I*









*Dowland*
Complete Lute works (5 CDs)
*Sol. Paul O'Dette, HM (1997)*

_After I played a random cd of my neighbor in his car I heard Bach lute works while watching the moonlight. I couldn't believe my ears.
Dowland's lute works are a fantastic company, but I still want to join a selection of works. Not easy to go from a full orchestra to a solo lute, which by the way sounds beutiful with headphones though I still hear O'Dette's breath._


----------



## Granate

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1989.





Granate said:


> *No.7 Results:*
> ...
> Good
> ...
> *22nd: Karajan WPO*
> 21st: Maazel SOdBR
> 20th: Celibidache DG
> ...


I wish I could rate it higher...


----------



## Vronsky

*Dukas: Piano Sonata in E-flat minor (Olivier Chauzu)*










Paul Dukas: Piano Sonata in E-flat minor
Olivier Chauzu


----------



## Kivimees

Mr Bernstein's symphony no. 2:









Seems appropriate.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vronsky said:


> Frederick Delius: An English Rhapsody, Florida, A Song Before Sunrise, Irmelin, Sleighride, Summer Evening, etc.
> Royal Philharmonic Orchestra *·* Sir Thomas Beecham


I don't think anyone gets Delius the way Beecham did.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 98*

I started listening to Bernstein with the New York Phil, but the first movement was missing something, so I went for Jochum instead.


----------



## premont

Traverso said:


> J.S.Bach


I am a bit confused, because Isoir recorded the Toccatas twice for Calliope, but neiher of these were played on the Gabler organ in Weingarten.


----------



## starthrower

Das Rheingold

I'm in love with this from the first note! Incredible presence of sound, performance, and production! Bravo Solti, Cast, Weiner Phil, and Decca.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Round-up:

*
Schubert
Winterreise, D.911*
Mark Padmore, Paul Lewis [HM, 2009]










*
Debussy
Songs, vol. 2
Fêtes galantes set 1 
Chansons de Bilitis 
Ariettes oubliées 
Trois Chansons de France 
Trois Poèmes de Mallarmé*
Lorna Anderson, Lisa Milne; Malcolm Martineau [Hyperion, 2012]










*
Wolf
Orchesterlieder
Morike-Lieder
Spanisches Liederbuch
Goethe-Lieder*
Juliane Banse, Dietrich Henschel; Deutches-SO Berlin, Kent Nagano [HM, 2006]


----------



## deprofundis

Now im sipping gently Earl Grey tea, i love Twinings, i got like 3 flavor box, but while im sipping this, im lisening to Ars Antiqua finest : Adémar de chabannes, Peter Abélard,Hildgegard von Bingen and probably this cd Ars elaboratio (support your local ars antiqua, medieval ensemble) great job , i love your cd.


----------



## Guest

premont said:


> I am a bit confused, because Isoir recorded the Toccatas twice for Calliope, but neiher of these were played on the Gabler organ in Weingarten.


The booklet gives the same information. 
recording 1988 
There is a photograph with Isoir at the console of the Gabler organ at Weingarten Abbey (1988)
http://www.thediapason.com/sites/thediapason.com/files/Diap0809p22-25.pdf


----------



## Guest

Ligeti CD 1 string quartets & duets


----------



## Guest

watching/listening Julia Fischer play the Dvorak Violin Concerto with David Zinman and the Zurich Tonhalle Orchestra. This BBC Proms Concert is excellent and also features Beethoven's Symphony No. 6.

Splendid, but I love this concerto and Ms. Fischer.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Feldman, Chorus and Instruments.*

I am amazed at the bad reviews of this box set on Amazon. I must be missing something. So far, from what I've heard on Spotify, I think it's stimulating. (I haven't heard the electronic music yet. But, hey, that's only one disc.)


----------



## starthrower

Manxfeeder said:


> *Feldman, Chorus and Instruments.*
> 
> I am amazed at the bad reviews of this box set on Amazon. I must be missing something. So far, from what I've heard on Spotify, I think it's stimulating. (I haven't heard the electronic music yet. But, hey, that's only one disc.)
> 
> View attachment 91863


I've thought about picking this up. I already have several of the pieces. I must have at least three or four versions of Takemitsu's Requiem.


----------



## bharbeke

Brian Tyler: Thor: The Dark World soundtrack

This is a great soundtrack! The main theme is catchy, as befits a colorful Norse god. I recommend tracks 1, 3, 11, and 14-26 inclusive here.


----------



## Vronsky

*Schumann: Symphony No. 4 (Klemperer & Philharmonia Orchestra)*










Robert Schumann: Symphony No. 4
Otto Klemperer *·* Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-4th and 5th Piano Concertos performed by Aimard,Harnoncourt and the COE.......


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Symphony no. 5 by Poul Ruders. I know I've heard it before, just can't remember...


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.3 in C Minor, Op.37
Liszt: Piano Concerto No.2 in A Frederic Lamond/Concertgebouw Orchestra/Eduard van Beinum
Liszt: Gnomenreigen
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No.6 in F, Op.10, No.2 Movements 2 and 3/Piano Sonata No.14 in C-sharp Minor, Op.27 No.2 "Moonlight" Frederic Lamond

Hamish MacCunn: Overture - The Land of the Mountain and Flood
Edward German: Welsh Rhapsody
Ethel Smyth: Overture - The Wreckers
Hamilton Harty: With the Wild Geese Scottish National Orchestra/Sir Alexander Gibson

As 'tis Burns night, a Scottish theme to this evening, a CD of the redoubtable Scottish pupil of Liszt, Frederic Lamond. This follows on nicely from my listening to Emil von Sauer last night. The two concertos are from broadcasts of live concerts given in the Concertgebouw in 1937 (Liszt) and 1939 (Beethoven) respectively. The playing in the Liszt is big and bold, and it is not dissimilar in some respects to the von Sauer performance, though the sound is actually a lot more spacious, and after a slightly rough sounding opening (acetate wear I'd guess, though we're damned lucky to have these performances at all), is really very good for its time. In the Beethoven he plays the marvellous cadenza by Clara Schumann that Solomon also uses in his recording, it's all very enjoyable and van Beinum is a magnificent accompanist and the orchestra play like angels for him.
Then a splendid LP by the Scottish National Orchestra and Alexander Gibson, leading with MacCunn's brilliant "The Land of the Mountain and Flood," all of the performances on here are excellent, and I cannot recommend this highly enough, in its CFP CD guise you can pick it up very cheaply and believe me, you won't be disappointed.
NB. I might add that I had haggis for dinner (and did the full "Address to a Haggis" when I brought it in from the kitchen!!) and am now enjoying a dram of Jura. Heaven!!


----------



## Sonata

Trying out the string quartets of a new-to-me composer, Jean-Guy Ropartz. He's been on my radar for a year and now I'm finally listening.










And Martinu's string quartets as well.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I haven't had much time for listening today, quite a few unexpected jobs and a screening of the original Ghost in the Shell anime at a local Cinema.

I did hear a complete performance of Nielsen's Helios Overture on BBC Radio 3 this morning performed by Herbert Blomstedt and the Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra. This being unusual as I usually miss half of a piece and then miss the performers when listening in the car. This piece was new to me but I really enjoyed it. I may have to revisit Nielsen in the near future. I have the Symphonies (Berglund & Davis) but none of the overtures.

This evenings listening will be the first piece on the Smetana Trio's complete recording of Martinu's Piano Trios - the Third Piano Trio before turning in for the night.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Piano Trios in D and B Flat*

These are lovely and inventive. And the Beaux Arts Trio are wonderful, as usual.


----------



## premont

Traverso said:


> The booklet gives the same information.
> recording 1988
> There is a photograph with Isoir at the console of the Gabler organ at Weingarten Abbey (1988)
> http://www.thediapason.com/sites/thediapason.com/files/Diap0809p22-25.pdf


I am even more confused.

Does it sound like the Gabler organ? The Clavierübung III and the Passacaglia was recorded on that organ.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*

Starting on the first movement. It's on the slow side. I'm getting the impression Jochum is saying, "Stay with me. I'm going somewhere with this."


----------



## Janspe

I went to a Helsinki Philharmonic concert tonight. The programme included:

L. Francesconi: Duende - The Dark Notes (for violin and orchestra)
G. Mahler: Symphony No. 6

The orchestra was led by our fantastic chief conductor Susanna Mälkki, and the solo part of the Francesconi concerto was played by the contemporary music champion Leila Josefowicz. What a night! I really enjoy hearing new pieces, and Mahler's 6th shook me to my very core... *I love music so much.* The best part? I'm hearing the same concert again tomorrow! Call me silly, but I think if the concert is interesting enough, there's nothing wrong in hearing it twice in two days.


----------



## Guest

I'm convinced that Lane has a 3rd hand, particularly in the Passacaglia in C minor!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 88*

Barry Wordsworth on Naxos. Good. Jochum and the Berlin Phil. Better. In fact, much better.


----------



## Rhinotop

Glazunov: The Seasons (Ashkenazy, Royal P.O.)

An absolute ear candy, quite amusing.


----------



## Sonata

Some excellent listening tonight folks.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn; Piano trios*
( Disc 7)
_Beaux Arts trio _


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Mozart: Clarinet Quintet K.581 soloists Brymer, clarinet, with Allegri Quartet Philips lp
Haydn: Symphony No.95 perf. by Szell/Cleveland Orchestra Columbia lp
Debussy: String Quartet perf. by Quartetto Italiano Philips lp


----------



## Richard8655




----------



## Heliogabo

Richard8655 said:


>


An extraordinary rendition. I've heard it once on spotify.


----------



## Richard8655

Heliogabo said:


> An extraordinary rendition. I've heard it once on spotify.


That's exactly what struck me as well. Above and beyond interpretation and performance.


----------



## Pugg

starthrower said:


> Das Rheingold
> 
> I'm in love with this from the first note! Incredible presence of sound, performance, and production! Bravo Solti, Cast, Weiner Phil, and Decca.


It will live on forever.


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> Some excellent listening tonight folks.


I so love your enthusiasm. :cheers:


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms; Ivo Pogorelich.*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony no 3

New York Philharmonic/ Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Pugg

Baroque Opera Arias; Ravel Songs *Gérard Souzay*


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Armanvd

Igor Stravinsky - L'Histoire du soldat







Superb.
First Time Hearing This Side Of Stravinsky . He's Really A Genius.
He's King Igor As Bernstein Called Him Once


----------



## Andolink

*Nicholas Maw*: _Ghost Dances_










*Orlando di Lasso*: _Lagrime di San Pietro_


----------



## Guest

Telemann Paris Quartets CD 1


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Die Zauberflöte, K620*

Evelyn Lear (Pamina), Roberta Peters (Königin der Nacht), Fritz Wunderlich (Tamino), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Papageno), Franz Crass (Sarastro), Hans Hotter (Sprecher), Lisa Otto (Papagena), James King (Erste Geharnischter), Martti Talvela (Zweite Geharnischter), Hildegard Hillebrecht, Cvetka Ahlin, Sieglinde Wagner (Drei Damen), Antonia Fahberg, Rosl Schwaiger, Raili Kostia (Drei Knaben), Martin Vantin, Manfred Röhrl (Zwei Preister)

RIAS-Kammerchor & Berliner Philharmoniker, Karl Böhm.


----------



## Vronsky

*Schumann: Kreisleriana & Fantasie in C (Vlado Perlemuter)*










Robert Schumann: Kreisleriana, Op. 16 & Fantasie in C, Op. 17
Vlado Perlemuter


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Unfortunately I cannot drag the album art to the necessary place to insert it in this post from my tablet, but my current listening to start the day is *the* *Smetana Trio's complete recordings of Martinu's Piano Trios.*

I really enjoy Chamber Ensembles with Piano, and this collection of works truly doesn't disappoint. These performances crackle with energy and life, presenting these pieces in an incredible light. The quality and production of these recordings is highly complementary, creating an intimate atmosphere. I couldn't imagine a better introduction to these works.


----------



## jim prideaux

AClockworkOrange said:


> Unfortunately I cannot drag the album art to the necessary place to insert it in this post from my tablet, but my current listening to start the day is *the* *Smetana Trio's complete recordings of Martinu's Piano Trios.*
> 
> I really enjoy Chamber Ensembles with Piano, and this collection of works truly doesn't disappoint. These performances crackle with energy and life, presenting these pieces in an incredible light. The quality and production of these recordings is highly complementary, creating an intimate atmosphere. I couldn't imagine a better introduction to these works.


thanks for the post Mr O......just might push me into getting hold of this CD as I have been considering it for a while...since on its release the Sunday Times gave it a glowing review.

work, i-pod,an ominous yet vivid sky over the River Wear....accompanied by Martinu 4th (yes,again!) performed by Belohlavek and the BBC S.O. I notice with interest that the Harnoncourt Aimard and COE recordings of the Beethoven Piano Concertos are not always in receipt of uniformly glowing reviews.Having listened again last night and this morning to the 4th and 5th I have no idea why!


----------



## jim prideaux

' I would put this whirling C major kaleidoscope up there with the finale of the Second Symphony (1943) for sheer clinching ecstasy, two of the most convincingly vibrant conclusions to any work.'

This sentence s to be found in a review on line ('Classical Music' magazine).I came across it this morning-while supposedly working I was distracted by clockworkorange's post which reminded me about the Smetana Trio's CD. However the key point to me is the point being made about the 2nd symphony and particulary the final movement. I had begun to believe I was the only one who had such affection for the work but no!......so I went straight to the Belohlavek recording on my I-pod. I also learned coincidentally that Martinu taught Bacharach...a small world, I will be regaling my son with this fact as he has recently been involved in a significant production concerning the man's music......anyway, back to work !


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Elgar: Symphony No.1 in A-flat, Op.55 BBC Symphony Orchestra/Sir Adrian Boult

Elgar: Symphony No.2 in E-flat, Op.63 BBC Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

My two favourite interpretations of Elgar's Symphonies (always allowing for the fact that I'd never want to be without Elgar's own performances.) Both are taken from concerts, Boult's from a 1976 Prom and Sargent's from the Colston Hall, Bristol in 1964, both of them are alive to all of the detail in Elgar's scores and hearing them one after the other is, for this listener at least, a very life affirming experience.


----------



## Vronsky

*Beethoven: Triple Concerto & Brahms: Double Concerto*










Ludwig van Beethoven: Triple Concerto
David Oistrakh *·* Mstislav Rostropovich *·* Sviatoslav Richter *·* Berliner Philharmoniker *·* Herbert von Karajan
Johannes Brahms: Double Concerto
David Oistrakh *·* Mstislav Rostropovich *·* Cleveland Orchestra *·* George Szell


----------



## Andolink

*Herbert Howells*: _An English Mass_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini*: String sonatas.
Disc 2
I Musici.


----------



## Andolink

*George Enescu*: _String Quartet No. 2_


----------



## bharbeke

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3 (Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic)

This rendition was okay, and the last movement was pretty good. So far, Haitink and the RCO are the best version I have heard of this symphony.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn: Yevgeny Sudbin.
*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy*: 12 Études pour le Piano

Charles Rosen, piano.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Guest

Beethoven Eroica


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*: String Quartet No. 4 & 5
Panocha Quartet.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Haydn's 88th...


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Schubert*: String Quartet No. 4 & 5
> Panocha Quartet.


something is wrong.....


----------



## Vasks

*J. Strauss II - Overture to "Goddess of Reason" (Walter/Marco Polo)
Fuchs - Serenade #2 (Ludwig/Naxos)
Klengel - Cello Concerto #4 (Jankovic/cpo)*


----------



## Judith

Rachmaninov 2nd Piano Concerto

Steven Hough
Dallas Symphony Orchestra
Andrew Litton

From the album

Rachmaninov
The Piano Concertos

Beautiful and easy on the ear.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J S: St Mark Passion, BWV247
*
Wolf Euba (narrator), Christiane Oelze (soprano), Rosemarie Lang (alto), Peter Schreier (tenor)

Favorit- und Capellchor Leipzig, Neues Bachisches Collegium Musicum, Leipzig Favorit- Und Capellchor, Peter Schreier


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> something is wrong.....


Oh, not again, corrected it.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Moving on to some Mahler...


----------



## George O

George Enescu (1881-1955)

Simfonia nr. 1 in mi bemol major, op 13 (Symphony No. 1 in E flat major)

Orchestra Simfonica a Filarmonicii "George Enescu" / Mihai Brediceanu

on Electrecord (Romania), from 1975


----------



## jim prideaux

I-pod.....Brahms 'Haydn Variations' performed by Harnoncourt and the BPO.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Sibelius' Seventh Symphony performed by Sir Simon Rattle & the Berliner Philharmoniker.

I really enjoy this set and this piece is performed wonderfully. The Orchestra really bring the piece to life and Rattle shows his strengths. It is a pity to see him step down from Berlin but it will be interesting to see what he brings to the London Symphony Orchestra. 

Not being a fan of Gergiev, it will at the least reinvigorate my interest in the Orchestra's contemporary output.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 4*

Jochum plays this with elegance and finesse and rounds off the hard edges.


----------



## Ondine

*Mozart*

Concert Arias, Vocal Ensembles and Canons

Eight CDs full of concert arias with all the magic and esplendor of Mozart's masterpieces at opera. For opera lovers this set will be a fabulous experience.


----------



## Robert Gamble

This is in the post for me...



Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 4*
> 
> Jochum plays this with elegance and finesse and rounds off the hard edges.


----------



## Judith

AClockworkOrange said:


> Sibelius' Seventh Symphony performed by Sir Simon Rattle & the Berliner Philharmoniker.
> 
> I really enjoy this set and this piece is performed wonderfully. The Orchestra really bring the piece to life and Rattle shows his strengths. It is a pity to see him step down from Berlin but it will be interesting to see what he brings to the London Symphony Orchestra.
> 
> Not being a fan of Gergiev, it will at the least reinvigorate my interest in the Orchestra's contemporary output.


Got the Sibelius Cycle by Simon Rattle and the City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra. Also very good.

Don't mind Valery Gergiev but just wish he would smarten himself up a bit. Looks so scruffy!!


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms 1st performed by Harnoncourt and the BPO........

remains one of the 'big' symphonies I appear to have some kind of difficulty with and far prefer the 3rd and 4th.........but maybe if I keep returning to it periodically 'the penny will drop'.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*

Oh, shucks, a new (or newly packaged) Bruckner cycle. Let the torment begin.


----------



## Armanvd

*Antonín Dvořák*: Symphony No. 9 "From the New World" 
Ferenc Fricsay (Conductor), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra (Orchestra)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

Halfway into Gielen's Bruckner, it wasn't doing anything special for me, so under the ars longa, vita brevis rule, I'm switching to Jochum's Beethoven 9.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1999, 2003.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

AClockworkOrange said:


> Sibelius' Seventh Symphony performed by Sir Simon Rattle & the Berliner Philharmoniker.
> 
> I really enjoy this set and this piece is performed wonderfully. The Orchestra really bring the piece to life and Rattle shows his strengths. It is a pity to see him step down from Berlin but it will be interesting to see what he brings to the London Symphony Orchestra.
> 
> Not being a fan of Gergiev, it will at the least reinvigorate my interest in the Orchestra's contemporary output.


I enjoyed the performance so much that I have continued my listening with the First & Second Symphonies from this set. Both equally as rewarding and the Berliner forces reward Rattle with some incredible playing.


----------



## Vaneyes

bharbeke said:


> *Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3* (Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic)
> 
> This rendition was okay, and the last movement was pretty good. So far, Haitink and the RCO are the best version I have heard of this symphony.


Give Philharmonia/Muti (EMI) a shot when possible.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 91881
> View attachment 91882
> 
> 
> Elgar: Symphony No.1 in A-flat, Op.55 BBC Symphony Orchestra/Sir Adrian Boult
> 
> Elgar: Symphony No.2 in E-flat, Op.63 BBC Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent
> 
> My two favourite interpretations of Elgar's Symphonies (always allowing for the fact that I'd never want to be without Elgar's own performances.) Both are taken from concerts, Boult's from a 1976 Prom and Sargent's from the Colston Hall, Bristol in 1964, both of them are alive to all of the detail in Elgar's scores and hearing them one after the other is, for this listener at least, a very life affirming experience.


Moose, do you have Elgar/Payne Symphony No. 3? Convincing for me. Often, elaborations of sketches don't work out.

Up next, recorded 1997. Hardta believe it's been 20 years.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

jim prideaux said:


> thanks for the post Mr O......just might push me into getting hold of this CD as I have been considering it for a while...since on its release the Sunday Times gave it a glowing review.
> 
> work, i-pod,an ominous yet vivid sky over the River Wear....accompanied by Martinu 4th (yes,again!) performed by *Belohlavek and the BBC S.O. *I notice with interest that the Harnoncourt Aimard and COE recordings of the Beethoven Piano Concertos are not always in receipt of uniformly glowing reviews.Having listened again last night and this morning to the 4th and 5th I have no idea why!


Re LvB PCs, give Lewis/BBC SO/Belohlavek (Harmonia Mundi, rec.2009/10) a try if you haven't.:tiphat:


----------



## Richard8655

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'm convinced that Lane has a 3rd hand, particularly in the Passacaglia in C minor!


Love this original album cover, and sounds like Lane's performance is as memorable.


----------



## Vaneyes

Granate said:


> {Bruckner 7, w. VPO/HvK (DG, rec.1989}I wish I could rate it higher...


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to the finest, the smooth warm voice of Hilliard ensemble performing Don* Carlo Gesualdo da Venosa*, _tenebrae responsoria_, a work i bought in dozeen almost, very soulful version , i salute the skills and passion of Hilliard ensemble, great performance, i blush like some kid having candy lol, sereous. I have a group for Gesualdo since he one of my favorite classical composer, please join if you care.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two very different Maxes tonight...

Peter Maxwell Davies - _Strathclyde Concerto no.7_ for double bass and orchestra (1992), _Strathclyde Concerto no.8_ for bassoon and orchestra (1993), _A Spell for Green Corn: The MacDonald Dances_ for violin and orchestra (1993) and _Resurrection_ - opera in one act with prologue [Libretto by composer] (1986, but planned as far back as the 1960s):



















Max Reger - _Fantasia and Fugue on the Name of B-A-C-H_ for organ op.46 (1900), _(12) Organ Pieces_ nos.1-6 op.59 (1901) and _Fantasia and Fugue in D-minor_ op.135b (1916):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 8.*


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Trauer Musik

Music to mourn Prince Leoplold BWV 244a


----------



## DavidA

Schubert piano sonata in D major / Eugene Istomin


----------



## jim prideaux

could not resist another Nielsen cycle (not as profligate as it might seem-2nd hand bargains!).......arrived today, first listen;-

Rozhdestvensky and the Royal Stockholm P.O. performing the 2nd and 3rd symphonies (Chandos)


----------



## Haydn man

I enjoy this set and shall start the cycle afresh again with No.1


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I've heard pianotrios/quartets by Chausson and Lalo today, but right now I "discovered" Michael Kiwanuka, who isn't classical at all. I'm into traditional soul these days, and somehow stumbled upon him.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Boulez, Memiorale, Derive 1, Derive 2. Martinu, Symphony No. 2.*

Jim Prideaux has got me curious about Martinu's 2nd symphony.


----------



## jim prideaux

Manxfeeder said:


> *Boulez, Memiorale, Derive 1, Derive 2. Martinu, Symphony No. 2.*
> 
> Jim Prideaux has got me curious about Martinu's 2nd symphony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 91898


I will be really interested to see what you think...for me the highlights are the 2nd and 4th movements (yeah OK I need to shut up but but.....)


----------



## Vronsky

*Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie (Haitink & RCO)*










Richard Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra Amsterdam *·* Bernard Haitink


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> could not resist another Nielsen cycle (not as profligate as it might seem-2nd hand bargains!).......arrived today, first listen;-
> 
> Rozhdestvensky and the Royal Stockholm P.O. performing the 2nd and 3rd symphonies (Chandos)


and on to the 5th and 6th.....interesting to note that Nielsen has been well served-this would appear to be another impressive set of recordings!


----------



## Granate

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*
> 
> Oh, shucks, a new (or newly packaged) Bruckner cycle. Let the torment begin.


Oh, boy.
Then who will be the first to eat up van Zweden's SACD cycle, the new Barenboim cycle with the Staatskapelle Berlin and the upcoming Thielemann cycle with the Staatskapelle Dresden?

Reviewing Gielen's Bruckner I am not impressed at all given the other rivals like Skrowaczewski, Venzago and Young, so say some unknown and recent.

But this composition by Bruckner is however really underrated and deverves a lot of recordings. It's even more consistent than No.5.


----------



## Granate

*Berlioz*
Symphonie fantastique, Op.14
*Cond. Charles Munch, OdP, WC (1967/2012 HDTracks Edition)*

_Not my taste. I still have good feelings about Martinon/ORTF for Erato._


----------



## Granate

*Lute works! - II*









*J.S. Bach*
Complete Lute works
*Sol. Lutz Kirchhof, Sony Classical (1990)*
_Compared with extracts by *Konrad Junghänel* (Baroque Lute) and *Göran Söllscher* and *Narciso Yepes* (Guitar)_

_End of the journey after Dowland and before Bruckner No.8. I listened to Junghänel first, and his album is also fantastic, but the sound of the lute with Kirchhof is the best I've heard yet. Prelude for Lute in C minor, BWV 999 is my favourite melody. I didn't buy into the Guitar adaptations. Söllscher is well recorded though, but I couldn't stand Yepes._


----------



## Granate

*Rued Langgaard - Complete Symph--------(out)*









*Langgaard*
Symphony No.1 "Mountain Pastorals", BVN 32
+ Excerpts from Symphonies 2-16
*Cond. Thomas Dausgaard; DNSO, DaCapo (2008)*






_I found this composer by chance and he sounded like late romantic from Denmark, + a great variety of Symphonies with piano and chorus.
Then I listened to No.1 and thought the recording was a shame because of the poor detail. Then I would blame DaCapo and not Langgaard.
But If I listen to all the symphony... and the excerpts of the rest, which are actually different, I give up on him. I cannot jump from Bruckner to this. I cannot understand if there is any structure in his works, or harmony, or connections. Loud melodies, loud instruments. My brain cannot bear that or if it could I would not think this is Classical Music but some kind of underground artist making it on to great orchestra and plodding around.
I am mean. This deserves it._


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.8 - I*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1890 Version, Ed. Haas, prep. Furtwängler)
*Cond. Wilhelm Furtwängler, WPO, DG (1944 Live recording / 1994 Issue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1890 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Rafael Kubelík, SOdBR, Orfeo (1963 Live recording / 1995 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1887-1890 Versions, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Eugen Jochum, PSH, DG (1949/1997 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1892 Bruckner & Schalk Version, Ed. Haslinger-Schlesinger-Lienau)
*Cond. Hans Knappertsbusch, WPO, Altus (1961 Live recording / 2012 Remastered Edition)*

^Please check this one out. Also available with Archipel.









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1892 Bruckner & Schalk Version, Ed. Haslinger-Schlesinger-Lienau)
*Cond. Hans Knappertsbusch, BPO, Audite (1951/2010 Remastered Edition)*

_Mono recordings to start Bruckner's Apocalypse. The amount of recordings for this episode will be the highest: 
*57*_


----------



## Barbebleu

Devotional Songs by Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan. Quite hypnotic Sufi music.


----------



## Andolink

*James Dillon*: _black/nebulae_ for piano duo
Noriko Kawai & Hiroaki Takenouchi, pianos


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Granate said:


> Symphony No.8 in C minor (1892 Bruckner & Schalk Version, Ed. Haslinger-Schlesinger-Lienau)
> *Cond. Hans Knappertsbusch, WPO, Altus (1961 Live recording / 2012 Remastered Edition)*
> 
> ^Please check this one out. Also available with Archipel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bruckner*
> Symphony No.8 in C minor (1892 Bruckner & Schalk Version, Ed. Haslinger-Schlesinger-Lienau)
> *Cond. Hans Knappertsbusch, BPO, Audite (1951/2010 Remastered Edition)*


I have Knappertsbusch"s Bruckner 8th and 9th on Tahra. Very fine.


----------



## deprofundis

Im goeing to bed at 10 p.m i fight my insomnia by taking my prescription earlier , so sleep routine come earlier it's better this way, i wake up at 6h45-7 o'clocks, But let get down to the subject , what am i lisening tonight well, *Ars elaboratio* by ensemble scholasttica from montréal my city perhaps or from quebec canadda, anyway, im proud and we classical affecionados of having and ensemble dedicated to ars antiqua and medieval lore i salute these ladie's because it's an all female ensemble.I hope the quiet calm introspective and mystical winds of this album will put me to sleep gently, i finnish my night whit sweet harmony trought wireless headphone to ease my sleep.Thanks for reading, love yah dearr friends and TC menbers take care

:tiphat:


----------



## Janspe

*E. Elgar: Symphony No. 1 in A-flat major, Op. 55*
Sydney Symphony Orchestra, led by Vladimir Ashkenazy









I'm really starting to like this one!


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin: Mazurkas.
*

Vladimir Ashkenazy.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

Ondine said:


> View attachment 91891
> 
> 
> *Mozart*
> 
> Concert Arias, Vocal Ensembles and Canons
> 
> Eight CDs full of concert arias with all the magic and esplendor of Mozart's masterpieces at opera. For opera lovers this set will be a fabulous experience.


A must have for all Mozart fans.


----------



## Pugg

Vronsky said:


> Richard Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
> Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra Amsterdam *·* Bernard Haitink


Good one, shame Newton is no longer making CD'S.


----------



## Pugg

ArtMusic said:


>


You and I must be the biggest CPO fans.


----------



## tortkis

Mateo Flecha (1481-1553): Salades & Bombes Catalanes / Juan de Herrera (1670-1738): Misa de Difuntos & Santa Fé de Bogotá - Camerata Renacentista de Caracas / Isabel Palacios (K617)









very pleasant music, performed vividly.


----------



## Pugg

​*von Weber*: Piano concertos
Peter Rösel .


----------



## ldiat




----------



## senza sordino

Brahms a trio of Piano Trios and Piano Quartet in Gm
View attachment 91900


R Strauss Violin Concerto and Violin Sonata 
View attachment 91901


Mahler 1
View attachment 91902


Schubert 5 and 8
View attachment 91903


Schoenberg Verklarte Nacht and Pelleas and Melisande
View attachment 91904


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony no 6
Rafael Kubelik conducting.


----------



## Pugg

*(Salzburg, 27 januari 1756 - Wenen, 5 december 1791*

​
*Mozart*: _Requiem in D mino_r, K626
(compl. by Franz Xaver Süssmayer)

Vesperae Solennes de Confessore, K339:_ Laudate Dominum
_
Karita Mattila, Sara Mingardo, Michael Schade & Bryn Terfel

Schwedischer Rundfunkchor & Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini: Norma*

Dame Joan Sutherland, Cossotto, Craig, Vinco; et all
Richard Bonynge, conducting.
Buenos Aires, 1969


----------



## Guest

Happilly with full text libretto ! Just arrived and now listening to it thanks to the post here of George O.:tiphat:

CD 1


----------



## Pugg

​
*Prokofiev* : Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major
*McDowell* : Op.23 Piano Concerto No. 2 in D minor
Walter Hendl Chicago Symphony Orchestra (conductor)
[Record: day 22, 24 October 1960, Chicago, Symphony Hall]


----------



## bharbeke

More from the Karajan Symphony Edition with the Berlin Philharmonic:

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1 (okay, they get one more chance with No. 2 later today, but maybe Karajan and Tchaikovsky just don't mix that well)
Mozart: Symphony No. 35 "Haffner" (Good, smooth as butter)
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 (Good performance, the timpani at the end was a highlight)


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach CD 1


----------



## Pugg

​
*Arensky*:
Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 32
Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73

_Borodin Trio_


----------



## Vronsky

*Mozart: Fugue in C minor & Sonata in D major (Serkin & Schiff)*










Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Fugue in C minor for two pianos, K. 426 & Sonata in D major for two pianos, K. 448/375 a
Sir András Schiff *·* Peter Serkin

For Mozart's birthday


----------



## Guest

Very old recordings,fun to listen to it once and a while.


----------



## Sonata

The adante of the first string sextet to blew me away on the morning commute. I've heard it before, once or twice, but it didn't impact me this way. Yet another reason why I love Brahms.










I didn't get far into this yet, I've sampled just a couple of the overtures. Looking forward to listening though as it's been on my radar for awhile.










I continue my way through listening to Rave's complete ouevre. I'm on my second listen already to his piano solo and piano duos.  Also listening to his Piano concerto for left hand and chamber music for piano and violin


----------



## Sonata

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Prokofiev* : Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major
> *McDowell* : Op.23 Piano Concerto No. 2 in D minor
> Walter Hendl Chicago Symphony Orchestra (conductor)
> [Record: day 22, 24 October 1960, Chicago, Symphony Hall]


My piano instructor is a big Van Cliburn fan


----------



## Janspe

*E. Elgar: Symphony No. 2 in E-flat major, Op. 63*
Sydney Symphony Orchestra, led by Vladimir Ashkenazy









Continuing on with the 2nd, after listening to the 1st yesterday. I think I'm a bit more fond of the A-flat work, but this one is quite interesting too and deserves further exploring for sure.


----------



## Andolink

This disc just released today is spinning this morning and it's a keeper!--

*Franz J. Haydn*: _String Quartets-- in G major, Op. 54 no. 1 & in C major, Op. 54 no. 2_


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> My piano instructor is a big Van Cliburn fan


Mine also and I like his recordings very much.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Divertimenti*
Disc 2


----------



## Heliogabo

For Mozart´s birthday:
Disc 3: Marches, Contredanses, Minuets










Pure Mozart, pure joy


----------



## Vasks

*Gassmann - Overture to "Gli uccellatori" (Alimena/Naxos)
W. A. Mozart - String Quartet #11 (Eder/Naxos)
F. J. Haydn - Feldparthia #3 (winds of the Zuruck Tonhalle/Jecklin)
M. Haydn - Symphony in D, P. 41 (Nemeth/Hungaroton)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Violin Concerto, Romances nos. 1 & 2 /
Chicago SO / Barenboim


----------



## Robert Gamble

A bit of Bantock...









(And the Celtic Symphony is absolutely gorgeous - not sure how 'deep' a listening experience it is, but certainly extremely beautiful)


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss*: Die schweigsame Frau, Op. 80

Theo Adam (Sir Morosus), Annelies Burmeister (His Housekeeper), Wolfgang Schöne (The Barber), Eberhard Büchner (Henry Morosus), Jeanette Scovotti (Aminta), Carola Nossek (Isotta), Trudeliese Schmidt (Carlotta), Klaus Hirte (Morbio), Werner Haseleu (Vanuzzi), Helmut Berger-Tuna (Farfallo) & Johannes Kemter (The Parrot)

Chor der Staatsoper Dresden & Staatskapelle Dresden, Marek Janowski.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Symphony 2 (A London Symphony) and Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis


----------



## Vronsky

*Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" (Gewandhausorchester & Kurt Masur)*










Felix Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish"
Gewandhausorchester *·* Kurt Masur


----------



## Guest

Schubert 2


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have been doing some CD rotation between what on my shelves and in storage boxes and aside from an embarrassing backlog which should stop new purchases indefinitely (but realistically won't) I have finally found my copy of Jiri Belohlavek's Martinu Symphony Cycle with the BBC Symphony Orchestra. Symphonies Nos.1 & 2 will be played within the next hour.

I also found my Symphonic recordings of Josef Suk - led again by Belohlavek with the Czech Philharmonic & BBC Symphony Orchestras - I will queue up the latter recording of the Asrael Symphony with the BBC forces to follow the Martinu.

My present listening however is *Robert Simpson's String Quartets 3 & 6 along with the String Trio performed by the Delme Quartet*. Hyperion are an absolute treasure trove of recordings and deserve a lot of credit for their recordings of a Robert Simpson. I had forgotten how much I enjoyed this disc, it is superb both musically and in recording quality.

I must get around to completing the set of Quartets - I only have 1-6 at present. With my lack of space, it is going to be time to switch to Downloads. I hate to switch formats part way in but needs must.


----------



## George O

Jean Rogister (1879-1964): Concerto pour Violon et Orchestre

Henri Koch, violin
Orchestre Symphonique de Liège / Fernand Quinet

on Musique en Wallonie (Liège, Belgium), from 1983


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Dohnányi Symphony No 1, from this magnificent 5-CD set on Chandos. BBC Philharmonic, conducted by Matthias Bamert:









Some astonishingly good music at a great price. I bought mine as a £14.97 download from Chandos.net


----------



## Rhinotop

Robert Gamble said:


> A bit of Bantock...
> 
> View attachment 91910
> 
> 
> (And the Celtic Symphony is absolutely gorgeous - not sure how 'deep' a listening experience it is, but certainly extremely beautiful)


I can't disagree, an incredible wonder. Highly inspired!


----------



## Guest

Gombert motets II


----------



## jim prideaux

Peter Frankl and the Lindsays performing the Dvorak and Martinu Piano Quintets.


----------



## hpowders

Arnold Schoenberg Piano Concerto
Mitsuko Uchida
Cleveland Orchestra
Pierre Boulez

I never imagined that an atonal piano concerto could be so hauntingly beautiful and colorful.

Thanks be to PetrB for recommending it to me!


----------



## Manxfeeder

hpowders said:


> View attachment 91915
> 
> 
> Arnold Schoenberg Piano Concerto
> Mitsuko Uchida
> Cleveland Orchestra
> Pierre Boulez


That reminds me; I have to pick that one up eventually.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Takemutsu: Asterism, Requiem, Green*

I'm starting on my latest acquisition.

Asterism is noisier than I would expect from this composer; I had to adjust my ears. The Requiem is more like it.


----------



## hpowders

Manxfeeder said:


> That reminds me; I have to pick that one up eventually.


Worth it!


----------



## hpowders

Antonio Vivaldi Concerti con molti strumenti (concertos for diverse instruments)

Europa Galante
Fabio Biondi

Bouncy performances. Full of energy.

Not a Vivaldi fanatic, but these performances are irresistible.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Lucier, North American Time Capsule. John Cage, Solos for Voicoe 2*

These sound like recordings of a dentist drill interspersed with screams from the unanesthesized patient. Why in tarnation do these guys think that of all the sounds you can make with a synthesizer, people would most like to hear the sound of dentist drills?


----------



## Guest




----------



## elgar's ghost

Schubert's final complete chamber works - incredible enough had he written these and nothing else during the last two years of his life but when one factors in all the other great music which flowed from him during that time it seems that there was no limit to his magic. _'Those whom the gods love die young...'

_
String Quartet no.15 in G D887 (1826), _Fantasy_ in C for violin and piano D934 (1827), Piano Trio no.2 in E-flat D929 (1827), Piano Trio no.1 in B-flat D898 (1827-28) and String Quintet in C D956 (1828):































(*** piano trios image shows Decca reissue but my recording is on Philips - artwork otherwise the same)


----------



## Robert Gamble

Hard to decide what to listen to first from this newly arrived set... I went with Bruckner's 4th although I realize I may not have time to finish it before I need to stop listening tonight...


----------



## Heliogabo

Beethoven's cello sonatas 1 & 2










Rostropovich and Richter, such a powerful duo


----------



## KenOC

Sibelius, Symphony No. 6, Okko Kamu and the Lahti SO. An excellent cycle.


----------



## Vasks

Manxfeeder said:


> *Takemutsu: Asterism, Requiem, Green*
> 
> I'm starting on my latest acquisition.
> 
> Asterism is noisier than I would expect from this composer; I had to adjust my ears. The Requiem is more like it.
> 
> View attachment 91917


Early Takemitsu is more aggressive. He mellows out as he ages....ahhhh!


----------



## Guest

This recording convinced that digital audio wasn't _completely_ evil.


----------



## Guest

No.41.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Robert Gamble said:


> Hard to decide what to listen to first from this newly arrived set...


I hear you. There are a lot of goodies in that box.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Xenakis, Akrata*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ives, Concord Sonata*

This recording is the main reason I purchased this boxed set, along with the Boulez and the Schuller pieces. Whatever else is in there is icing on the cake.


----------



## Heliogabo

Manxfeeder said:


> *Ives, Concord Sonata*
> 
> This recording is the main reason I purchased this boxed set, along with the Boulez and the Schuller pieces. Whatever else is in there is icing on the cake.
> 
> View attachment 91925


And what about the rest of the set? (It's been in my wish list for a while). All your feedback will be thankfully welcome.


----------



## starthrower

Wagner-Wesendonck Lieder
Elgar-Sea Pictures


----------



## senza sordino

Dvorak Piano Trios 3&4
View attachment 91927


Dvorak Symphonic Poems
View attachment 91928


Janacek Sinfonietta, Capriccio, Suite from Cunning little Vixen
View attachment 91929


Janacek Jealousy, Violin Concerto, The ballad of Blanik, The Fiddlers Child, The Danube, Taras Bulba
View attachment 91930


My two new Janacek CDs are terrific, such a good purchase.

Kodaly Dances of Galanta, Hary Janos Suite, Peacock Variations 
View attachment 91931


----------



## Guest

Mozart's 24th.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Agon*

This is well-recorded. It's actually my first recording with Erich Leinsdorf. I've avoided him, because when I was a teenager, I used to go to the library and read all the old Life magazines, and Erich Leinsdorf would always be in some ad for razors or something trivial. It implanted the seed that he was a sellout. But he sounds pretty good in this one. Maybe he's not as bad as I thought he was.

[I can't get a picture up for some reason, but this is from the Masterworks of the 20th Century box.]


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Manxfeeder said:


> *Stravinsky, Agon*... Erich Leinsdorf would always be in some ad for razors or something trivial. It implanted the seed that he was a sellout. But he sounds pretty good in this one. Maybe he's not as bad as I thought he was.


He isn't. I've always found Leinsdorf pretty reliable, and his _Bohème_, _Aida_ and _Walküre_ are among my favourite recordings of those works.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Heliogabo said:


> And what about the rest of the set? (It's been in my wish list for a while). All your feedback will be thankfully welcome.


For a definitive answer, Millionrainbows would be the one to ask.

What I like about this set is, it fills in some gaps in my 20th Century collection. I don't have any Third Stream, so I'm interested in Schuller's Studies on Paul Klee. And personally, I'm happy with the performance of this piece. Also, the Ives sounds great. The same with Takemitsu; I haven't encountered enough of him, and the CD of his works sounds good, at least to me, under the direction of Seiji Ozawa.

I have an arm's-length interest in John Cage, because I am fascinated with the Abstract Expressionists and that time period, and I've wanted to hear Fontana Mix for a long time, so this presents an opportunity. I've read the interpretation by Max Neuhaus is somewhat legendary, though I haven't heard it yet.

So far, I've struggled the most with the disc with the electronic music. I understand it was cutting-edge at one time, but now it tends to sound like a cheesy soundtrack to an '80s sci-fi film.

I am looking forward to the George Crumb and Partch discs. I've been aware of both composers for some time, but I haven't particularly sought anything out by them. But since they're here, it's a good opportunity for exploration.

I have five more discs to go. But for what I've heard so far and the price they're asking for it, I'm very happy.


----------



## KenOC

In honor of the day, Mozart's String Quintet in C k515. The Grumiaux Trio.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## deprofundis

Currently im trying to sleep trought prescribed medicatiom insomnia again.. but i will work my way out whit the tender and joyful lute of *Sylvius Léopold Wiess* i got his complete lute by miste Michel Cardin 12 cds of moody relaxation and skill of harmony perfected in baroque, all does i love to death renaissance lute.


----------



## Pugg

​For the Saturday symphony tradition.

*Symphony No.* 2 in B-flat, D. 125

Riccardo Muti . V.P


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*:
String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51 No. 1
Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34

_Akiko Yamamoto _(piano)

_Quatuor Ebène_


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Very sophisticated playing.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Mozart's 24th.


Time for another recording by Evegeny to be released. .


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin: Waltzes*.
Vladimir Ashkenazy.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cimarosa: Requiem in G minor*

Elly Ameling (soprano), Birgit Finnilä (contralto), Richard van Vrooman (tenor), Kurt Widmer (bass)

Chorus Of The Festival De Montreux, Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne, Montreux Festival Chorus, Vittorio Negri


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Time for another recording by Evegeny to be released. .


Yes! I'd like Beethoven's Op.106 coupled with Medtner's Op.25 No.2 Sonata "Night Wind" please. Or both Rachmaninov Sonatas, with No.2 in the original version.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming: Distant Light*

_Barber_: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op. 24

Bjork: Virus// Joga All is Full of Love

arr. Hans Ek

Hillborg: The Strand Settings

world premiere recording

Renée Fleming (soprano)

Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, Sakari Oramo


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Maria De Rudenz*

_Ricciarelli/ Baleani/ Nucci_ et al.

Eliahu Inbal conducting.


----------



## Andolink

One of my favorite Enescu works--

*George Enescu*: _Piano Sonata No. 3_
Raluca Ştirbăţ, piano


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Britten
Cello Symphony Op. 68
Cello Sonata in C, Op. 65
Cello Suites Op. 72, 80 & 87*
Alban Gerhardt, BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, cond. Andrew Manze; Steven Osborne
[Hyperion, 2013]

I don't think I've paid sufficient attention before to Britten's solo cello suites, which are magnificent.










*
Sibelius
Symphony No. 7
Finlandia
The Swan of Tuonela
King Christian II
The Bard
Tapiola*
Bournemouth SO, Paavo Berglund [Warner, 2013 remaster]

Finally reaching the end of this very enjoyable box set with a typically spacious account of Symphony No. 7.


----------



## Judith

Schubert 6th Symhony
Academy of St Martin in the Fields 
Conducted by Neville Marriner 

From the box set
"The Ten Symphonies"


----------



## Armanvd

Gustavo Dumadel - Vienna Philarmonic


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert* : Sting Quartets.

po.post.125/ op.29no 1
Melos Quartet.


----------



## Judith

Mendelssohn 
Symphony no 3

London Symphony Orchestra
Claudio Abbado

From the box set
5 Symphonies 7 Overtures


----------



## Vronsky

*Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 & Symphony No. 5 (LSO & Coppola | BSO & Koussevitzky)*










Serge Prokofiev
Piano Concerto No. 3
Serge Prokofiev *·* London Symphony Orchestra *·* Piero Coppola
Symphony No. 5
Boston Symphony *·* Orchestra Serge Koussevitzky


----------



## Armanvd

*Renée Fleming* : Distant Light
Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra
Sakari Oramo


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - early chamber works.

Violin Sonata no.1 in D-minor op.1 (1890), Cello Sonata no.1 in F-minor op.5 (1892), Cello Sonata no.2 in G-minor op.28 (1898), Violin Sonata no.3 in A op.41 (1899), Clarinet Sonata no.1 in A-flat op.49 no.1 (1900), Clarinet Sonata no.2 in F-sharp minor op.49 no.2 (1900) _Romanze_ in G for violin and piano WoO (1901), _Petite caprice_ in G-minor for violin and piano WoO (1901) and _Caprice_ in A-minor for cello and piano WoO (1902):
























No image available for Violin Sonatas - recording is by Philipp Naegele (violin) and Richard Laugs (piano) on the Da Camera Magna label. Also unable to increase size of the image for Cello Sonata no.1 - recording is by Reimund Korupp (cello) and Rudolf Meister (piano) on the cpo label.


----------



## Guest

J.P.Sweelinck

Just arrived 8 books with 23 cd's included.All the information is in my native language,a real treasure with an agenda.
I start with volume 1, the secular works (3 cd's)


----------



## Pugg

armanvd said:


> *Renée Fleming* : Distant Light
> Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra
> Sakari Oramo
> View attachment 91939


Did you liked it?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ian Bostridge:* The Three Baroque Tenors.

The English Consort, Bernard Labadie.


----------



## Armanvd

Pugg said:


> Did you liked it?


Yeah I Really Enjoyed It . How About You ?


----------



## jim prideaux

Anima Eterna and van Immerseel-Schubert Symphonies 2 (for S.S.) and 4......marvellous second movement of the 4th.


----------



## Pugg

armanvd said:


> Yeah I Really Enjoyed It . How About You ?


Not to fond on the Bjork things.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Diepenbrock:*
Overture 'De Vogels'
Elektra - symphonic suite
Marsyas concert suite

Bamberger Symphoniker, Antony Hermus


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*; Piano concertos 17 & 18.
Murray Perahia


----------



## Guest

CD 2


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.8 - II*

_Finishing with Knappertsbusch and Eugen Jochum. It's like I could have enough good recordings with them. They are maestros in their own way._









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1892 Bruckner & Schalk Version, Ed. Haslinger-Schlesinger-Lienau)
*Cond. Hans Knappertsbusch, BaySO, Orfeo (1955 Live recording / 2002 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1892 Bruckner & Schalk Version, Ed. Haslinger-Schlesinger-Lienau)
*Cond. Hans Knappertsbusch, MPO, Dreamlife (1963 Live recording / 2006 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1892 Bruckner & Schalk Version, Ed. Haslinger-Schlesinger-Lienau)
*Cond. Hans Knappertsbusch, MPO, Westminster (1963/2001 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1890 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Eugen Jochum, BmSO, Altus (1982 Live recording in Tokyo / 2001 Reissue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1890 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Eugen Jochum, BPO, DG (1964/2016 Reissue Edition)*


----------



## Vasks

*Alyabiev - Overture to "Three Tens" (Rudin/Fuga Libera)
Balakirev - Islamey (Bronfman/Sony)
Borodin - Symphony #1 (Gunzenhauser/Naxos)*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Death and Transfiguration by Richard Strauss, my old favorite composer ca. 30 years ago. I sometimes think he's too noisy...


----------



## Pugg

​*Leoncavallo: Zazà*

Ermonela Jaho (Zazà), Stephen Gaertner (Cascart), Riccardo Massi (Milio), Patricia Bardon (Anaide), David Stout (Bussy)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Maurizio Benini.


----------



## Nevum

Just got all Bruckner symphonies by Simone Young. Listening this moment to #2. She is really superb and a great conductor for Bruckner. I am impressed.


----------



## Guest

Sweelinck secular works CD 2


----------



## Haydn man

A varied selection for me so far today
Shostakovich No.4 is something I am going to need to listen to more but the playing and recording will make that a pleasure
The Violin Concerto No.1 I find more accessible and easier to follow
Then on to some American music which is the start of my 2017 plan to listen to more American classical music


----------



## Judith

Love Petrenko. Saw him live last year with the RLPO!


----------



## millionrainbows

Got the turntable cranked up…Gary Graffman WOW!



GARRY GRAFFMAN: LEES: Sonata No. 4 LP Columbia Odyssey Y 35203 Vinyl Record


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1993/4.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stockhausen, Zuklus. Cage, Fontana Mix. Crumb, Lux Aeterna*

This is my first exposure to the pieces, so I can't comment much on them, except the recorded sound is full, and they sound great on headphones.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Mozart: String Quartet K.421 played by Quartetto Italiano Philips vinyl lp set
Wagner : Siegfried Idyll conducted by Walter with Columbia Symphony Orchestra Columbia vinyl lp 
Bruckner: Symphony No.6 cond. by Klemperer with New Philharmonia Orchestra EMI vinyl lp--- Lyrical, noble, powerful


----------



## Heliogabo

Manxfeeder said:


> For a definitive answer, Millionrainbows would be the one to ask.
> 
> What I like about this set is, it fills in some gaps in my 20th Century collection. I don't have any Third Stream, so I'm interested in Schuller's Studies on Paul Klee. And personally, I'm happy with the performance of this piece. Also, the Ives sounds great. The same with Takemitsu; I haven't encountered enough of him, and the CD of his works sounds good, at least to me, under the direction of Seiji Ozawa.
> 
> I have an arm's-length interest in John Cage, because I am fascinated with the Abstract Expressionists and that time period, and I've wanted to hear Fontana Mix for a long time, so this presents an opportunity. I've read the interpretation by Max Neuhaus is somewhat legendary, though I haven't heard it yet.
> 
> So far, I've struggled the most with the disc with the electronic music. I understand it was cutting-edge at one time, but now it tends to sound like a cheesy soundtrack to an '80s sci-fi film.
> 
> I am looking forward to the George Crumb and Partch discs. I've been aware of both composers for some time, but I haven't particularly sought anything out by them. But since they're here, it's a good opportunity for exploration.
> 
> I have five more discs to go. But for what I've heard so far and the price they're asking for it, I'm very happy.


Thanks for your comment Manxfeeder, I guess I'll try this set soon. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Music close to my heart


----------



## Guest

I really enjoy this piano concerto. I don't understand why it isn't more popular.


----------



## chill782002

I was actually at this concert, was very glad to find out later that it had been recorded.


----------



## Guest

Boyce trio sonatas


----------



## Selby

Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)
Piano Sonata No. 32 in C minor, Op. 111 (1822) 
Alfred Brendel


----------



## Rhinotop

Kontrapunctus said:


> No.41.


Excellent discs


----------



## Rhinotop

Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore (London S.O. and chorus, Davis, Kanawa et al.)

Superb interpretation and nice work.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Babbitt, Composition for Synthesizer.*

From the Masterworks of the 20th Century. (The picture won't load.)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Hugo Wolf
Mörike-Lieder* (Lieder nach Gedichte von Eduard Mörike, complete)
Joan Rodgers, Stephan Genz; Roger Vignoles [Hyperion, 2001]

There is something quite deliciously disconcerting about Wolf's lieder - harmonically, he never goes quite where you expect. Firmly recommended.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*George Crumb, Voice of the Whale*

Inspired by whale songs, he gets some unusual sounds from his ensemble.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*George Crumb, Night of the Four Moons, Makrokosmos*

More interesting sounds from this composer.


----------



## Guest

Gade, Symphony No. 5, Christopher Hogwood and Danish National Symphony Orchestra

This is rapidly becoming one of my favorites. Lovely from start to finish!


----------



## hpowders

W.A. Mozart Three Prussian String Quartets

Suske Quartet

Fine performances of Mozart's last three string quartets, spoiled only by too much reverberation.

Sounds like these recordings were made in an empty church.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## George O

chill782002 said:


> View attachment 91954
> 
> 
> I was actually at this concert, was very glad to find out later that it had been recorded.


I hope you didn't cough.


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.8 - III*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1890 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Eugen Jochum, SKD, WC (1976/1990 Reissue Edition)*

_As I would say in Stupid Thread Ideas: the awkward magic of Eugen Jochum with the Staatskapelle Dresden._









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1890 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Rafael Kubelík, SOdBR, Audite-BR (1977 Live recording / 2009 Reissue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1890 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. George Szell, ClO, Sony Classics (1969/1994 Reissue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1887-1890 Versions, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Jascha Horenstein, LSO, BBC Legends (1970 Live recording / 1999 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1887-1890 Versions, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Herbert Blomstedt, LGO, Querstand (2005)*

_Still finding precious recordings to save. This is delightful. Best episode I remember in any of my challenges.
Next: three original versions of the No.8 by Tintner, Young and Gielen. You can still suggest any rare recording that you might want me to hear. _


----------



## George O

Sergei Prokofiev (1891-1953): Quintet in G minor, op 39
-The Melos Ensemble of London:
Peter Graeme, oboe
Gervase de Peyer, clarinet
Emanuel Hurwitz, violin
Cecil Aronowitz, viola
Adrian Beers, double bass

Dmitri Shostakovich (1906-1975): Quintet, op 57
-The Melos Ensemble of London:
Emanuel Hurwitz, violin
Ivor McMahon, violin
Cecil Aronowitz, viola
Terence Weil, cello
Lamar Crowson, piano

on London + Editions de l'Oiseau-Lyre (Paris), from 1964

5 stars










with Aram Khachaturian


----------



## Vasks

George O said:


>


That LP I have too!!


----------



## Pugg

*Dvorak*: Symphony No. 9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World"


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisenig to *Jacobus Gallus *Missa super sancta maria, the slovenian madrigalist, i had to thanks mister Norman Bates TC menber for his ecclectic taste for this, what an awesome composer.


----------



## nightscape

Just a mess of *Rimsky-Korsakov* this last week:

Symphony No. 2, 'Antar'
Capriccio espagnol
Concerto for Piano in C sharp minor
Tale of Tsar Saltan, Suite
Sadko
Russian Easter Festival Overture 
Pan Voyevoda, Suite
Christmas Eve, Suite
Snow Maiden, Suite

From this set with Bakels conducting the Malaysian Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov*: Variations.
*Daniil Trifonov* (piano)

Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin


----------



## ldiat




----------



## SixFootScowl

Not having gotten into Tchaikovsky (yet?) I really haven't heard any of his symphonies. So I ran across this and it is pretty impressive. Female conductor too. And an encore.


----------



## Pugg

carol235 said:


> View attachment 91951
> 
> 
> I really enjoy this piano concerto. I don't understand why it isn't more popular.


Unknown is unloved perhaps?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Graf*: Flute concertos 
Gaby Pas-Van Riet (flute)

Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim, Johannes Moesus


----------



## jailhouse

Shostakovich 10th symphony (petrenko)

Yesss


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Four Sacred Pieces*
*Stravinsky* ; Symphony of psalms.
_Robert Shaw_ conducting


----------



## Haydn man

This is part of the Perahia Bach box set
I think this is my favourite Bach keyboard piece


----------



## Pugg

​*Joseph and Michael Haydn: Horn concertos
*
Felix Klieser .


----------



## Vronsky

*Holst: The Planets (Hallé Orchestra & James Loughran)*










Gustav Holst: The Planets, Op. 32
Hallé Orchestra *·* James Loughran


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gluck; Orfeo ed Euridice *
_Horne/ Lorengar/Donath
Sir Georg Solti_ conducting.


----------



## chill782002

George O said:


> I hope you didn't cough.


Not as far as I recall. There will always be a few at any concert though.


----------



## Vronsky

*Reich: Music for 18 musicians (Brad Lubman & Ensemble Signal)*










Steve Reich: Music for 18 musicians
Brad Lubman *·* Ensemble Signal


----------



## elgar's ghost

Early and early-ish chamber works by Brahms today.

Piano Trio no.1 in B op.8 (1854), String Sextet no.1 in B-flat op.18 (1860), Piano Quartet no.1 in G op.25 (1856-61), Piano Quartet no.2 in A op.26 (1861), Piano Quintet in F-minor op.34 (1864), String Sextet no.2 in G op.36 (1864-65), Cello Sonata no.1 in E-minor op.38 (1862-65) and Horn Trio in E-flat op.40 (1865):






































Although recording and artwork is the same the image for the complete trios shows the label to be Decca my copy is on Philips.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano concertos 3 & 4 
(Solti)


----------



## Andolink

*Alexander Goehr*: _Little Symphony_


----------



## TodorYankov




----------



## chill782002

The best bargain I've got in the last year.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gouvy*: Symphony No. 4, Op. 25
Symphonie brève, Op. 58

Fantasie symphonique

Deutsche Radio Philharmonie, Jacques Mercier


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This is what I call romantic music


----------



## Guest

Sweelinck last of three cd's secular works


----------



## Pugg

​
Songs Without Words - Mendelssohn /Schubert-Liszt /Bach-Busoni

_Murray Perahia._


----------



## Vasks

*Pasquini - Overture to "L'idalma" (Ng/Signum)
Vivaldi - Concerto #4 from "L'estro armonico" (I Musici/Philips)
D. Scarlatti - 3 Sonati [K. 146, 204a & 513] (Kipnis/EMI)
J. S. Bach - Cantata #29 "Wird danken dir, Gott" (Herreweghe/Harmonia Mundi)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel:* Piano oncertos
Valses nobles et sentimentales

_Krystian Zimerman (piano)_

Cleveland Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez


----------



## sbmonty

K 361 Gran Partita


----------



## Andolink

*Louis-Gabriel Guillemain*: _6 Sonates en quatuors, Op.12_










*William Lawes*: _Consort Set a 6 in F Major_


----------



## Guest

Now I start with the first book of psalms,CD 1


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart Masonic music*

Peter Schreier / Andreas Schmidt et al.
rec.1981


----------



## Janspe

*D. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 in A major, Op. 141*
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, led by Vladimir Ashkenazy









This symphony was one of the first Shostakovich pieces I heard years ago. I went to a chamber music festival and heard a reduction for a chamber ensemble - and wanted to hear the original immediately afterwards. It has remained one of my favourite symphonies ever since!


----------



## calvinpv

Takemitsu's Rain Spell


----------



## starthrower

Die Walkure


----------



## jim prideaux

Aimard ,Harnoncourt and the COE performing Beethoven's 1st and 2nd Piano Concertos.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*George Crumb, Makrosmos*

From the Masterworks of the 20th Century box set. [The pictures won't load.]


----------



## Guest

Messiaen messe de la pentecôte 1950


----------



## Guest




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Masterworks of the 20th Century, Disk 9*

This is early electronic music. I've never heard of Halim El-Dabh, but apparently the piece here, Leiyla and the Poet, was influential among people like Frank Zappa, and this guy was one of Philip Glass' teachers. Builent Arel and Vladimir Ussachevsky are unknowns to me. At least Milton Babbitt shows up for some name recognition.

I'd like to say this is an adventure, but curiously, it's nostalgic. When I was a kid, electronic music was a curiosity, and people like Mike Douglas would have synthesizer players on their shows basically to gawk at. So instead of getting propelled into the future, this is taking me back.


----------



## Sonata

I'm really enjoying my trial of Amazon Music unlimited, having a wonderful fill of complete works by Ravel, Prokofiev's operas, Scriabin, new to me composers Raff and Ropartz and the like. But for now I need a break from steeping myself in unfamiliar music. I'm turning today to my own music library with Brahms and Mozart










Brahms Neun Gesange and Vier Gesange with Jessye Norman and Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau










Mozart's Piano sonatas #s 15 & 18


----------



## Rhinotop

Dohnányi: Piano quintet in C minor, op. 1 (Schiff, Takács Quartet)

I can see why Brahms praised this work so much.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1992.


----------



## George O

Aram Khatchaturian (1903-1978)

Konzertrhapsodie für Klavier und Orchester
Konzertrhapsodie für Violoncello und Orchester

Nikolai Petrow, piano
Karine Georgian, cello
Das Große Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester der UdSSR /Aram Khatchaturian

on Eurodisc (West Germany), from circa 1977
recorded in Moscow 1975

5 stars










with Prokofiev and Shostakovich


----------



## elgar's ghost

Chamber works of Brahms part two tonight.

String Quartet no.1 in C-minor op.51 no.1 (1873), String Quartet no.2 in A-minor op.51 no.2 (1873), String Quartet no.3 in B-flat op.67 (1875), Piano Quartet no.3 in C-minor op.60 (1875), Violin Sonata no.1 in G op.78 (1878-79), Piano Trio no.2 in C op.87 (1880-82) and String Quintet no.1 in F op.88 (1882):


----------



## George O

Thomas de Hartmann (1885-1956)

Cello Concerto, op 57
Violin Concerto, op 66

no credits provided

on Olga de Hartmann's private label, from 1976

5 stars


----------



## Guest

Sweelinck first book of psalms CD 2 very fine music :angel:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Shostakovich: King Lear suite
Vassily Sinaisky & the BBC Philharmonic
*


----------



## senza sordino

My piano trios homework this week-end. All of these were on Spotify. I listened to each, made a few notes and rated them on my scale of 1 to 5. I think all of the piano trios worthy of a five have already been enshrined, but some of these were pretty good I thought. 

Martinu Trio for flute, cello and piano. Forte Piano Trio, I gave it a 4. I really like the sound of the flute.

Vasks Episodi e canto perpetuo Performed by Geringas, Sitkovetsky, Randalu. I gave this piece a 2

Zimmerli Piano Trio #1. Performed by Yoo, Mermagan and Novacek. I gave this piece a 3

Brahms Piano Trio #4, the one he wrote after he died. Op Postumous, Performed by Beaux Art Trio, pretty good but I only gave this piece a 3

Arensky Piano Trio no 2, Borodin Trio. I only gave this piece a 2. I didn't find it very interesting, and knowing his first trio is something special.

Sibelius Piano Trio in D, Performed by Kuusisto, Ylönen, Gräsbek. I really liked it, the second movement is a fantasia with lots of different motives and ideas. I gave it a four.

Reger Piano Trio in Em, Op 102. Gobel Trio Berlin. Very good piece, I ranked it as a 4

Ferrenc, Trio for flute, cello and piano Em, Op 45, Members of the Ambache chamber ensemble. Terrific piece, very optimistic and positive. I gave it a 4.

Rubbra Piano Trio in one movement Members of the Maggini quartet and Roscoe on pf. I rated this piece as a 2

Babajanian Piano Trio in F#m Saguaro Piano Trio, a fine piece I rated it a 3

All these pieces were new to my ears. I don't think I've heard the Brahms before and I don't own a copy of any of these. My four favourites were the Ferrenc, Sibelius, Reger and Martinu


----------



## Guest

Rachmaninov- Piano Concerto No. 3 via YouTube, Yuja Wang, piano
Glazunov - Symphony No. 7 
Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto No. 1, Abbey Simon, Leonard Slatkin and St. Louis Symphony
Brahms - Symphony No. 1, George Szell and Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Vaneyes

A belated Saturday Symphony listening, *Schubert*: Symphony 2, w. VPO/Muti (rec.1992).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Boulez, Sonatine for Flute and Piano*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Franz Liszt: Lieder (various)
Hermann Prey & Alexis Weissenberg*

Disc 5 of the EMI/Warner box set - Hermann Prey: A Life in Song.

One of my favourite Baritones, Prey always comes across as being very personable and human, very much at ease with whatever he sings. He does the work yet makes it seem effortless. I always find his Lieder recordings incredibly rewarding.


----------



## Guest

Superbly played and recorded.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to 3 hours non stop of mister *Jacob Obrecht* and eminent and distinguished menber of the franco-flemish movement, his music transcend my soul, and gently warm up my heart, lighten up my spirits.His music godlike (spare this blasphemy oh lord!, but mister Obrecht his an emanation of god one of thousand), to agnostic or atheistic i would says he fantastic composer once you get in the depth of his music , thanks for reading , i post stuff on my group Franco-Flemish Guild, for any newbies or advances in this kind of music or era (musicologists per se are welcome too).take care friends of deprofundis and Tc classical menbers!

:tiphat:


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Handel's Messiah - Paul McCreesh









After reading Zweig.

Somehow the Hallelujah chorus isn't the same without the "Ph'nglui w'gah nagul fhtagn!"


----------



## jailhouse

sampling l'ascension from this complete messiaen organ works that came out in november by colin andrews








great playing and sound quality. Doubt it can overtake the olivier latry as the premiere version though.

edit: on second thought, this might actually be better. The dynamic range isn't as insane as on the latry version at least, which suits my taste. The reverb is perfect and the registration is clearly discerned.


----------



## deprofundis

Im falling gently to sleep in the arms of morpheus,whit the incredible missa of Ockeghem's The Clerk's, woaw that epic, than i just had a lisen to 3 cds of Obrecht i guess i honnor the flemish tonight and dutch, i saluted your musical skills it's in your heart, you gave me and us devotes so many prodiges during franco-flemish era, im hook on this era these composers my mind is full of enthousiasm not mania, you can't says im a bit crazy but has aspirant musicologist i need to lisen to more music the more the better and i love it to death hmm hmm vocal music of rennaissance what an exquisite pleasure out of this worldy experience, please joined the Franco-Flemish Guild my group im an absolute devotes, fine arts lovers , music lovers, of the time of Bruggel'S and Bosch's, have a nice days folks take care friends on TC and regular talk classicals menbers and musicologists around the worlds or newbies.

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov*: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18
Piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor, Op. 30

Simon Trpčeski (piano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Superbly played and recorded.


Almost as good as the Britten/ Rostropovitsj recording.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano Concerto No.5 in E flat major," 
Chicago Symphony Orchestra Fritz Reiner (conductor)
[Record: Chicago Sun 4,12 May 1961, Orchestra Hall]


----------



## Armanvd

Saint-Saëns, Ravel, Gershwin Piano Concertos
Pianist : Andrew Von Oeyen 
Conductor : Emmanuel Villaume
PFK Prague Philharmonia


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler: Symphony 3*
Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Pugg

​
*Field*: Piano music
Disc 1

Pietro Spada.


----------



## tdc

Debussy:
Le martyre de Saint Sebastien
Trois chansons de Charles d'Orléans
L'isle joyeuse
and more...










This set is outrageously good.


----------



## jim prideaux

over the years it would appear that there have been many great recordings of the Nielsen symphonies and I have had the good fortune to hear many of them......the 3rd is my own favourite, a work I do not seem to tire of and this morning on my I-pod I returned to Berglund and the Royal Danish and this to my ears is 'the one'.

Unlike many of my venerable colleagues on TC I cannot exactly and explicitly say why, so suffice to say the combination of both interpretation and recording is superb (and that is bearing in mind that Chung with the Gothenburg S.O. was in premier position for a good while)

For anyone with an interest in Nielsen-the recordings that I personally feel are the recipients of more regard than I believe they warrant are the Blomstedt SFSO....they do not seem to reflect the required idiosyncratic 'joie de vivre' that Nielsen projects in his music!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Maria Stuarda*

_Beverly Sills, Eileen Farrell, Stuart Burrows & Louis Quilico_

John Alldis Choir & London Philharmonic Orchestra, _Aldo Ceccato_


----------



## Guest

Sweelinck first book of psalms CD 3


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Rachmaninov*: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18
> Piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor, Op. 30
> 
> Simon Trpčeski (piano)
> 
> Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko


Love those two and the orchestra. Got the Tchaikovsky Piano Concertos performed by them!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert* - "Wanderer" Fantasie, Op. 15
*Schumann* - Fantasy, Op. 17
*Murray Perahia *


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.8 - IV*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1887 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Georg Tintner, NSOoI, Naxos (1996)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1887 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Simone Young, HPO, Oehms (2008)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1887 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Michael Gielen, SWR SO BBuF, SWR (2007 Live recording)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1890 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Nikolaus Harnoncourt, BPO, WC (2000)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1887-1890 Versions, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Rudolf Kempe, TOZ, Somm (1971/2000 Remastered Edition)*
_
Original Versions! I still prefer more the Haas version over the two Nowak editions, and Schalk's 1892 is also very strong. From the originals I find the Allegro too anti-climatic but the Scherzo is even greater and the Adagio has more lyrical protagonism with the harp. Young and Gielen (1h40m!) are your references._


----------



## Guest

Sweelinck second book of psalms CD 1


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach*; piano concertos
Maria João Pires


----------



## Guest

Sweelinck second book of psalms CD 2


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy*: Suite Bergamasque
Images oubliées (3) for piano
Pour le piano
Estampes (3) (Complete)

Zoltán Kocsis (piano)


----------



## Guest

Sweelinck second book of psalms CD 3










This is the house in Amsterdam where he lived. Koestraat (cowstreet )


----------



## Vasks

*Mendelssohn - Trumpet Overture (Marriner/Capriccio)
Holmboe - Chamber Concerto #11 for Trumpet & Orchestra (Christensen/Rondo)
Sandstrom - Trumpet Concerto #2 (Harkenberger/BIS)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Auber and Suppé *: Overtures.

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, *Paul Paray*


----------



## Janspe

*D. Shostakovich: Казнь Степана Разина/The Execution of Stepan Razin, Op. 119*
Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, led by Vladimir Ashkenazy
State Choir "Latvija"
Shenyang, bass-baritone









This is a wonderful work! As a Shostakovich fan I'm ashamed to admit that I've never heard it before...


----------



## sbmonty

No. 2


----------



## Guest

Hugo Wolf CD 2


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini : La Rondine*
*Anna Moffo*/D. Baroni/M. Sereni/ Sciutti et al.
Francesco Molinari-Pradelli conducting.


----------



## Vasks

Janspe said:


> *D. Shostakovich: Казнь Степана Разина/The Execution of Stepan Razin, Op. 119*
> 
> View attachment 92003
> 
> 
> This is a wonderful work! As a Shostakovich fan I'm ashamed to admit that I've never heard it before...


Yep. It's a very intense, exciting piece.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1998, 1989.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Sonata

Verdi: Jerusalem


----------



## Guest

Thomas Tomkins :angel:


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.8 - V*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1887-1890 Versions, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Daniel Barenboim, CSO, DG (1980)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1890 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Georg Solti, CSO, Decca (1990/1996 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1890 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Jaap van Zweden, NthRPO, Challenge Classics (2011)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1890 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Riccardo Chailly, RCO, Decca (1999)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1887-1890 Versions, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. John Barbirolli, HO, BBC Legends (1970 Live recording / 2001 Remastered Edition)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Third and final instalment of Brahms's chamber music tonight (if time allows, which it probably won't...).

Cello Sonata no.2 in F op.99 (1886), Violin Sonata no.2 in A op.100 (1886), Piano Trio no.3 in C-minor op.101 (1886), Violin Sonata no.3 in D-minor op.108 (1886-88), String Quintet no.2 in G op.111 (1890), Clarinet Trio in A-minor op.114 (1891), Clarinet Quintet in B-minor op.115 (1891), Clarinet Sonata no.1 in F-minor op.120 no.1 (1894) and Clarinet Sonata no.2 in E-flat op.120 no.2 (1894):


----------



## starthrower

Prometheus in light and sound! Short doc on the production, and music starts at 9:50.


----------



## Guest

Elgar Enigma variations & Marches


----------



## yetti66

Schnittke Sym #3 (Jurowski conductor) - I've listened to this everyday for the past 10 days or so. But I've been replaying the the 2nd movement - Allegro 4 to 5 times a day. 13 minutes of brilliance. I only just started listening to Schnittke - WOW!


----------



## bharbeke

Saint-Saens: Samson and Delilah (Myung-Whun Chung, Orchestra de L'Opera Bastille)

Most of this was ordinary fare, but I quite enjoyed "L'as-tu donc oublie" and the Bacchanale.

Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 3 "Organ" (Gaston Litaize, Chicago Symphony Orchestra)

The second and third movements are once again the standouts of this piece, but the first movement here is probably the best I've heard it.


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 8


----------



## Robert Gamble

Really enjoying this one...


----------



## starthrower

Just received this one. Excellent sonics, and the tempos are just right unless you prefer fast or slow.


----------



## stejo

Love Opus 132...


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-1st and 2nd Piano Concertos performed by Aimard,Harnoncourt and the COE.

really beginning to appreciate these works-great recordings!


----------



## Guest

Brahms - Symphony No. 3, George Szell and Cleveland Orchestra.

I have listened to this several times before but today it attained "blew me away" status. So after I listened to it, I found the DVD performance with Leonard Bernstein and the Vienna Philharmonic and watched/listened. The very end of the Andante. The entire third movement. Exquisite.

You can no doubt tell I am still a newbie


----------



## starthrower

First listen to Schuman in quite a while. The opening melody from No. 4 is exotic and beautiful.


----------



## pmsummer

LACHRIMÆ
*John Dowland*
Thomas Dunford - lute & direction
Ruby Hughes - soprano
Reinoud Van Mechelen - tenor
Paul Agnew - tenor
Alain Buet - bass

_Alpha_


----------



## bharbeke

Orff: Carmina Burana (James Levine, Chicago Symphony Orchestra)

On the whole, this is a very good recording of the work. Standout pieces include "O Fortuna" (both times), "Veris leta facies", "Omnia Sol temperat", "Were diu werlt alle min", and "In trutina." There were a couple of times when the brass had someone let loose a shrill or out of tune blat, but that is a small nitpick on an otherwise good version.


----------



## Guest

I bought this as a 24 bit/96k download file and listened to Quartets No.1 and 2. Fantastic playing and sound. I may never be a full hi-res file convert, as I think CDs are more convenient plus I can't read which track I'm playing from my computer screen across the room, but I certainly like this one!


----------



## Janspe

*M. Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 44*
Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal, led by Mario Bernardi
James Ehnes, violin









The time has come to finally explore the "other" Bruch violin concertos - starting with the second one. I'm happy that James Ehnes has recorded them both, he's a really good violinist! So far I see no reason why we couldn't replace a few performances of the G minor with this one...


----------



## KenOC

CPE Bach, Concertos for Transverse Flute Vol 1. Alexis Kossenko, flute and director, Arte Dei Suonatori. I've enjoyed these performances for some years, recently reissued.


----------



## Sonata

*
Verdi's Jerusalem* took me through most of my day. *Jordi Savall's Jerusalem *finishes my day. This is a wonderfully fascinating album, beautiful and ethereal, from the little I've heard so far.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to *Nicolas Gombert's* mass :
Miss *media vita,* and* easter mass*, his mass or fascinating.Got any favorite of his?,to recommend?
That about it short but sweet goodnight folks , friendsand TC menbers across the globe.


----------



## Pugg

​*
Richard Strauss *; Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche, Don Juan


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi : Four seasons.*
Gidon Kremer/ Claudio Abbado.


----------



## Guest

The Piano Quintet. As predicted, Fellner is not quite as incisive as Pollini, but it's a fine performance nonetheless.


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming: Great Opera Scenes.*
One of her very best discs.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mussorgsky*: Pictures at an Exhibition
orch. Ravel
A Night on the Bare Mountain

Tchaikovsky:
Waltz from Swan Lake

Wiener Philharmoniker, Gustavo Dudamel


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*: Polonaise-fantaisie • Études, op.10/1 & 12 • Ballade No.4


----------



## jim prideaux

Myaskovsky-17th Symphony performed by Svetlanov and the Russian Federation Academic S.O.

(not sure if my I-pod ear things can cope with the brass-nor my head at this time in the morning!)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Don Carlo*
Live Recording, Vienna State Opera May 6, 1979
Four-act version

Ruggero Raimondi (Filippo II), José Carreras (Don Carlo), Piero Cappuccilli (Rodrigo), Matti Salminen (Il Grande Inquisitore), Mirella Freni (Elisabetta di Valois), Agnes Baltsa (Eboli), Marjon Lambriks (Tebaldo), Ewald Aichberger (Il conte di Lerma), Thomas Moser (Un araldo reale) & Edita Gruberova (La voce dal cielo)

Chorus & Orchestra of the Vienna State Opera, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Guest

J.P.Sweelinck Third book of psalms CD 1


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.8 - VI*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1890 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Otto Klemperer, NPO, WC (1970/2012 Remastered Edition)*

¡Sorpresa Sorpresa!









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1890 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Giuseppe Sinopoli, SKD, DG (1994)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1890 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Stanisław Skrowaczewski, RSOS, Oehms (2003)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1887-1890 Versions, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Pierre Boulez, WPO, DG (1996 Live recording at St. Florian)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1890 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Mario Venzago, KOB, CPO (2011)*


----------



## Pugg

*For Schubert Birthday.*

​*Schubert*: Impromptus 
First recording.
Alfred Brendel.


----------



## Guest

J.P.Sweelinck Third book of psalms CD 2


----------



## Pugg

​
*Meyerbeer*; Religious Music.

Rheinische Kantorei, Hermann Max.


----------



## Guest

J.P.Sweelinck Third book of psalms CD 3


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy*: La Mer
Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
Karlheinz Zoeller (flute)

*Ravel* *Daphnis et Chloé - Suite No. 2

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## jim prideaux

Nielsen-1st and 4th Symphonies performed by Rozhdestvensky and the Royal Stockholm P.O.


----------



## Vasks

*Spohr - Overture to "Pietro von Abano" (Frohlich/cpo)
Czerny - Fantaisie for Piano 4-Hands, Op. 226 (Tal & Groethuysen/Sony)
Bohner - Symphony in D minor (Breuer/Es-Dur)*

_and with that I'm gone the rest of the week to hear a piece of mine performed in Texas._


----------



## Pugg

​
*Aram Khachaturian *(1903-1978)
Symphony Nr.2
3 Concert arias
Julia Bauer, Robert-Schumann-Philharmonie, Frank Beermann


----------



## Robert Gamble

Listened to it on Youtube... got this CD and spinning it now.


----------



## pmsummer

CLARIFICA ME
_The Historical Organ At Oosthuizen (c. 1521)_
*William Byrd*
Léon Berben - organ
_
Ramée_


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Sonata




----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Macbeth*

_Sherrill Milnes (Macbeth), Fiorenza Cossotto (Lady Macbeth), Jose Carreras (Macduff)_, Ruggero Raimondi (Banco), Giuliano Bernardi (Malcolm), Maria Borgato (Dama), Carlo Del Bosco (Medico)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Just been listening to this lovely compilation:









The Concerto for Two Pianos is a real favourite of mine. There is also a very good performance of the Fantasy on a Theme of John Field. This is quite a late piece from Arnold (Op 116) and it reflects the disturbed and violent course of his life at the time, but also includes some remarkably delicate and moving writing. Fascinating piece from a troubled composer.


----------



## bharbeke

I heard a few good pieces last night.

Nielsen: Symphony No. 3 "Sinfonia Espansiva" (Blomstedt, San Francisco Symphony)
CPE Bach: Wurttemberg Sonatas Nos. 1 and 6 (Ana-Marija Markovina)


----------



## Guest

C.P.E..Bach


----------



## pmsummer

WALSINGHAM
_Organ and Keyboard Works_
*John Bull*
Siegbert Rampe - harpsichord, virginal, clavichord, & organ
_
MDG_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1992, 1983, 1976/7.


----------



## Guest

Le chansonnier Cordiforme CD 3


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.8 - VII*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1890 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Karl Böhm, WPO, DG (1976/2012 HDTracks Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1887-1890 Versions, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Carl Schuricht, WPO, WC (1963/2012 HDTracks Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1887-1890 Versions, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Christian Thielemann, SKD, Hänssler (2009)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1890 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Sergiu Celibidache, RSOS, DG (1976/2011 Issue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1890 Version, Ed. Nowak) (Live recording in Tokyo)
*Cond. Sergiu Celibidache, MPO, Altus (1990/2010 Remastered Edition)*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Got new cd's in the mail today! Both with Leonore piano trio. Have loaded this Arensky to my iTunes and no. 1 is playing.


----------



## starthrower

6 Partitas

Love these! But not the tape hiss.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to medieval ancient lore's, whit* Guillaume de Machaut*: Songs of le voir dit (on hyperion) and_ Marcel Pérês_ version of messe de notre-dame quite interresting mastery of this mass, i was in potatos when i said his version was drab a bit i hade another version in mind.My excuses mister distinguished Marcel Pérês...


----------



## Robert Gamble

Beethoven's 1st and 3rd from this box set...


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Franz Liszt: Piano Concertos Nos.1 & 2*
Krystian Zimmerman, Seiji Ozawa & the Boston Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## pmsummer

SEI SONATE Ò PARTITE
*August Kühnel*
Consort Les Voix Humaines
_
ATMA Classique_


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-4th and 5th Piano Concertos performed by Aimard,Harnoncourt and the COE.

This cycle is wonderfully recorded, a subtle depth, it is only with repeated listening that one becomes fully aware of just how impressive it is!


----------



## pmsummer

CANTIGAS DE SANTA MARIA
*Alsfonso X El Sabio*
Camerata Medierranea
Joel Cohen - director
Abdelkrim Rais Andalusian Orchestra of Fez
Mohammed Briouel - director
_
Erato_


----------



## deprofundis

Right now im lisening to* Dufay split cd whit Gilles Binchois,* ahh those franco-flemish godz!! im speechless, than after this im liisening to *Palestrina Missa papae marcelli *and give it another chance since i only had a naxos version,i might hails more Palestrina whit this version, just like his work from Brabant Ensemble and King Singer's, i rest my case... have a nice day or night depend on were you are on the panet dear TC users, and friends, please stay tune take care and join my groups or add me has a friend if you feel me, think im cool whatever..

:tiphat:


----------



## Biwa

François Devienne (1759-1803)

Quartets for flute, bassoon and strings

Musica Reale


----------



## Vaneyes

A recent arrival, recorded 1988 - '91.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 93*


----------



## nbergeron

Currently Gounod's posthumous Requiem in C major is distracting me from my homework. Such a gorgeous work from such an underappreciated composer.


----------



## Vaneyes

Vasks said:


> *Spohr - Overture to "Pietro von Abano" (Frohlich/cpo)
> Czerny - Fantaisie for Piano 4-Hands, Op. 226 (Tal & Groethuysen/Sony)
> Bohner - Symphony in D minor (Breuer/Es-Dur)*
> 
> _and with that I'm gone the rest of the week to hear a piece of mine performed in Texas._


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Mozart: Violin Concerto No.3, K.216 played by Grumiaux, conducted by Davis with London Symphony. Philips vinyl lp 
Mozart: Violin Concerto No.4, K.218 Grumiaux/Davis/London Symphony. Philips vinyl lp 
Brahms: Piano Quartet in A Major, opus 26 performed by the Festival Quartet. RCA shaded dog vinyl lp


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Alfacharger

A masterpiece from Basil Poledouris.










Here is young Basil as a red shirt in Star Trek TOS.


----------



## KenOC

Alfacharger said:


> A masterpiece from Basil Poledouris.


Asked by a Mongol general what was best in life, Conan replied in his best Arnold-speak: "To crush yoah enemies, see dem driven befoah you, and to hear de lamentation of de vimmin!"


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bernstein:*
"Symphony No. 2" Age of Anxiety '"(July 19, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Facsimile" (August 18, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
[Soloist] Philippe Entremont (P), New York Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ries*: Clarinet works.
Klöcker/ From / Duis.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Stravinsky*: The Rite of Spring (Le Sacre du Printemps)
Ricardo Muti conducting .


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn* : Midsummer Night's Dream, Symph. 5 
Paul Paray


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Mass No. 6 in E flat major, D950

Karita Mattila, Marjana Lipovšek, Jerry Hadley, Jorge Pita & Robert Holl

Konzertvereinigung, Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini: Madama Butterfly*

Renata Scotto (Butterfly), George Shirley (Pinkerton), Ron Bottcher (Sharpless), Nedda Casei (Suzuki)

Molinari-Pradelli conducting.


----------



## Guest

J.P.Sweelinck Fourth book of psalms CD 1


----------



## Armanvd

Ravel: Piano Concertos , Valses nobles et sentimentales


----------



## Pugg

​*Smetana*; Ma Vlast.

Karel Ančerl


----------



## Guest

J.P.Sweelinck Fourth book of psalms CD 2 :angel:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann:	* Violin sonatas .

Isabelle Faust (violin), Silke Avenhaus (piano)


----------



## Guest

J.P.Sweelinck Fourth book of psalms CD 3 Last CD of this very beautiful madrigalist psalm settings.:angel:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*: Oboe Concertos
Heinz Holliger
I Musici


----------



## Guest

After so much Sweelinck, this cd wich just arrived in my mailbox.:angel:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13 'Winter Daydreams'

The Tempest, Op. 18

Orchestra Of St. Luke's, Pablo Heras-Casado


----------



## padraic

For the morning commute: Schumann, Symphony No. 4, Levine/Berlin.

Now: Brahms, Piano Concerto No. 1, Fleisher/Szell


----------



## erho

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13 'Winter Daydreams'
> 
> The Tempest, Op. 18
> 
> Orchestra Of St. Luke's, Pablo Heras-Casado


How is it, would you recommend it?


----------



## Pugg

erho said:


> How is it, would you recommend it?


Without any reservation, I bought it due the very raving reviews and I didn't regret it one minute.
The slow movement is very touching. Highly recommanded.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: La Forza del Destino
*
Renata Tebaldi, Mario del Monaco, Ettore Bastianini, Giulietta Simionato, Cesare Siepi, Silvio Maionica, Gabriella Carturan & Piero di Palma

Orchestra e coro dell'Accademia di Santa Cecilia, Roma, Francesco Molinari-Pradelli

Recorded - Rome, July 1955.


----------



## Judith

Beethoven 7th Symphony

Academy of St Martin in the Fields 
Joshua Bell directing from the Violin

My favourite symphony.


----------



## pmsummer

FELIX AUSTRIA
_Works for Viola da Gamba Consort_
*Kaiser Ferdinand III, Johann Jacob Froberger, Giovanni Legrenzi, Leopold I, Johann Heinrich Schmelzer, Giovanni Valentini*
Simone Eckert - direction
Klaus Mertens - bass
Hamburger Ratsmusik

_CPO_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1989 - '93, 1969.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Still with Brahms this evening - early piano works from Julius Katchen's 6-disc set.

Scherzo in E-flat minor op.4 (1851), Piano Sonata no.2 in F-sharp minor op.2 (1853), Piano Sonata no.1 in C op.1 (1853), Piano Sonata no.3 in F-minor op.5 (1853), _Four Ballades_ op.10 (1854), _Variations on a Theme by Robert Schumann_ in F-sharp minor op. 9 (1854), _Fourteen Variations on a Hungarian Melody_ in D op.21 no.2 (1854) and _Eleven Variations on an Original Theme_ in D op.21 no.1 (1857):


----------



## deprofundis

Dear mister* Norman Bates *thanks for joining my friends list i hope you will join my groups, your knowledge in music is rocket science, your unbeleivable dude has a TC menber, im so glad to have you!. Now im lisening to *Gombert's* _magnificats 1-6 of Thallis Scholars _fame, and Missa Papae Marcelli of non other than the great *Palestrina* on hyperion, i had it in naxos but it did not impress me like this version.Take care friends on TC and followers around the worlds.


----------



## jim prideaux

Mendelssohn-3rd and 4th Symphonies performed by Levine and the BPO.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Definitely not religious, but that won't keep me from listening to one of the seminal works in music history... Bach's Mass in B. Minor.


----------



## Guest

Brahms Variations and Fugue on a Theme by G.F.Handel .








[/url]


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 3 (Beaux Arts Trio)

There are some moments of inspired greatness in this performance. Thanks for the recommendation to whomever mentioned I should try this version.


----------



## Guest

I just received this SACD--










and compared it to the regular release--










While not a night and day difference, the SACD is a bit warmer and reveals a little more room sound.


----------



## Guest

Two DVDs:

Schumann - Symphony No. 1, DVD, Bernstein and NY Philharmonic
Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5

Stravinsky - The Firebird, DVD, Ormandy and Philadelphia Orchestra
Rachmaninov - Symphony No. 2


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*English Guitar Concertos:
- Five Bagatelles for Guitar & Chamber Orchestra - Sir William Walton (adapted by Patrick Russ)
- Serenade for Guitar & Strings, Op.50 & Guitar Concerto Op.67 - Sir Malcolm Arnold 
- Guitar Concerto Op.88 Sir Lennox Berkeley - Guitar
Craig Ogden (Guitar), The Northern Sinfonia & Richard Hickox*


----------



## deprofundis

Dear ladies & gentelmens of TC, im having tonight a full plate of Ars Subtilior, whit 3 cds vertus contra furores,than the other box--set on same label, Figures of Harmony a four cd box-set of this awesome genra and era in medieval ancient lore, have a goodnight im sleeping early after i had a lisen to this, thanks for reading, and if you like what i post ask me has a friend, joined or contributed to my groups please and take care your pal music, art lover, audiophile, musicologist amateur salute you and says bene bene everyone.

:tiphat:


----------



## KenOC

Ludwig August Lebrun, Oboe Concerto No. 1 in D minor; Heinz Holliger, oboe with Camerata Bern, Thomas Furi, conductor and violin. Lebrun is quite a find. His music is substantial and melodic. A virtuoso oboist, he lived only 38 years, dying in 1790. Like Krauss, he was almost exactly contemporaneous with Mozart. Worth hearing! It's on YouTube.


----------



## Janspe

Kontrapunctus said:


>


A bit off-topic but...

Op. 111, *The last great piano sonata* ??


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1990.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Josquin, De Profundis, Ave Caro Christi Cara*


----------



## KenOC

Janspe said:


> A bit off-topic but...
> 
> Op. 111, *The last great piano sonata* ??


I guess it depends on how big your Bosendorfer is.


----------



## Rhinotop

Nielsen: Hymnus amoris, The Sleep

An indispensable disc for Nielsen's lovers.


----------



## Janspe

*A. Schoenberg: Serenade, Op. 24*
Ensemble Intercontemporain, led by Pierre Boulez









One of my favourites among Schoenberg's oeuvre - a piece full of fantasy and imagination!


----------



## Guest

Janspe said:


> A bit off-topic but...
> 
> Op. 111, *The last great piano sonata* ??


Poor syntax! Perhaps "The great last piano sonata" would sound better.


----------



## Guest

Quite a wild, hallucinatory ride!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Piano Trio in D*

Thanks to the Beaux Arts Trio for bringing these pieces out of obscurity.


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven: Sting Quartet*s
OP.18. No2* 6 * OP.135
Alban Berg Quartet.


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> *Haydn, Piano Trio in D*
> 
> Thanks to the Beaux Arts Trio for bringing these pieces out of obscurity.
> 
> View attachment 92063


As our member Vaneyes always says: Essential.


----------



## deprofundis

Hilliard ensemble Rendition of* Don Carlo Gesualdo da Venosa, *whit the fameous Hilliards Ensemble, and after this perhaps the Deller Consort, woaw what a program if im still awake i settle for* Luzzacho Luzzachi *Madrigals, than if im still awake ,since suffering from chronic insomnia, im treated for this mather, i will lisen to Luzzachi harpiscorps works on brilliant(label).
Goodnight everyone on TC and precious dear friends of deprofundis.

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Tartini*; Violin concertos.
Piero Toso/ Claudio Scimone


----------



## Armanvd

Igor Stravinsky - The Rite Of Spring
Stravinsky Conducting NYPO


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*; Symphony no 7

Rafael Kubelick conducting.


----------



## deprofundis

manxfeeder excellent pick this most be so awesome hmm hmm, great i love Josquin


----------



## Pugg

​
*Leopold Antonín Koželuch*
Clarinet Concertos 1 & 2

Sonate concertante

Dieter Klöcker (clarinet)

Prague Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi: Ernani*

Leontyne Price (Elvira), Carlo Bergonzi (Ernani), Mario Sereni (Carlo), Ezio Flagello (Silva), Julia Hamari (Giovanna), Hartje Mueller (Iago), Fernando Iacopucci (Riccardo), Júlia Hamari (Giovanna)

RCA Italiana Opera Chorus & RCA Italiana Opera Orchestra, Thomas Schippers.


----------



## Armanvd

Mahler: Symphony No.2 - "Resurrection"
Wiener Philharmoniker - Zubin Mehta


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Quintet and Septet.


----------



## bharbeke

Mozart: Symphony No. 36 "Linz" (Karl Bohm, Berlin Philharmonic)

This is the same conductor as the last time I heard it (the Vienna Philharmonic recording), but a different orchestra and recording date made a big difference. Now, I put this in Mozart's above average category.


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Spring & Kreutzer Sonatas (Perlman)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert:* Death And The Maiden.
Pavel Haas Quartet.


----------



## Pugg

*Hummel*: String Quartets, Op. 30, Nos. 1-3

Delmé Quartet.


----------



## pmsummer

PAVANS AND FANTASIES FROM THE AGE OF DOWLAND
*John Dowland, Henry Purcell, William Lawes, John Jenkins, Thomas Morley, Matthew Locke*
John Holloway - violin, viola
Monika Baer - violin, viola
Renate Steinmann - viola
Susanna Hefti - viola
Martin Zeller - bass violin
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## sbmonty

Fantasie In C Minor.


----------



## starthrower

Great conversation with the Gouldmeister!


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.8 - VIII*

_Sorry for the lack of updates, I am during exam weeks and rushing my projects. More gems to add to the No.8 collar:_









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1890 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Sergiu Celibidache, MPO, WC (1993/2011 Issue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1887-1890 Versions, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Bernard Haitink, RCO, Phillips (1981/2005 Reissue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1887-1890 Versions, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Bernard Haitink, WPO, Phillips (1995/2002 Reissue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1890 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Lovro von Matačić, NHKSO, Altus (1975 Live recording / 2004 Issue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1890 Version, Ed. Nowak) (Live recording)
*Cond. Lovro von Matačić, NHKSO, Denon (1986)*


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.8 - IX*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1887-1890 Versions, Ed. Haas) (Live recording August 23rd)
*Cond. Takashi Asahina, OPO, Jean Jean (1976/2000 Issue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1887-1890 Versions, Ed. Haas) (Exclusive Studio May 16th)
*Cond. Takashi Asahina, OPO, Jean Jean (1976/2000 Issue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1890 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Lorin Maazel, BPO, WC (1989)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1890 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Lorin Maazel, SOdBR, BR Classics (1999/2011 Issue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1890 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Carlo Maria Giulini, PO, BBC Legends (1983 Live recording / 2002 Remastered Edition)*


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Pugg

​
*Kalkbrenner:*

Sextet in G Major, Op. 58
Piano Fantasy on the Scottish Air, We're a' Noddin', Op. 60
Konstanze Eickhorst (piano)

Septet for Piano, Oboe, Clarinet, Horn, Bassoon, Cello and Double Bass, Op. 132

Linos Ensemble


----------



## AClockworkOrange

A large part of Sibelius' Kogsraet (Wood Nymph) Op.15 Version for Orchestra on BBC Radio 3 on BBC Radio 3 whilst driving home. Didn't catch the performers but I enjoyed the performance - that I heard - very much.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel: Messiah*

Eileen Farrell (soprano), Martha Lipton (mezzo-soprano), Davis Cunningham (tenor), William Warfield (baritone)
The Mormon Tabernacle Choir

The Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Franz Schubert: Winterreise
Hermann Prey & Karl Engel

*


----------



## Heliogabo

A quite enjoyable rendition of this beautiful sonatas, courtesy of Glenn Gould and Leonard Rose:


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach CD 2


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1990 - '92.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Gabriel Fauré: Nocturnes No.1-11
Jean-Philippe Collard*

CD8 of Brilliant Classics' Fauré edition.


----------



## starthrower

The intro to this quartet is amazing! But I have no idea what chamber group is performing.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hey there! Look what I'm listening to!


----------



## Guest

Gombert CD 1


----------



## agoukass

Sibelius: Piano Music, Vol. 4
Havard Gimse, piano


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak-9th Symphony performed by Harnoncourt and the RCOA.........

disappointing to note that he only recorded the final three symphonies, but what a performance of the 9th-a perfectly judged sense of pace and an avoidance of any sentimentality in the slow movement (if anything he seems to find a mysterious austerity!)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Early-ish and middle-period piano works of Brahms tonight. Jean-Pierre Marty joins Julius Katchen for the _Hungarian Dances_ nos. 11-21.

_Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel_ in B-flat op.24 (1861), _Variations on a Theme of Paganini Books 1 & II_ op.35 (1863), _Sixteen Waltzes_ op.39 (1865), _21 Hungarian Dances_ [1-10 for piano solo/11-21 version for piano duet] WoO1 (by 1869), _Eight Pieces_ op.76 (1878) and _Two Rhapsodies_ op.79 (1879):


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## jim prideaux

Flor and the Bamberg S.O. performing Mendelssohn's 1st and 5th Symphonies.


----------



## Sonata

Scriabin Piano sonatas 7&8









Stage works:

Daphnis et Chloé
L' Heure espagnole
L'Enfant et les sortilèges









Mozart: Piano trios, clarinet trio


----------



## Guest

I began with Chamber Symphonies No.3 and 2 (the order presented on this new recording)--very well played and recorded.


----------



## deprofundis

Tonight and tomorrow nothing but devotion to the missa, French Chanson genra , motets of mister* Johannes Ockeghem *, agreat Flemish specimen, agreat prestigious classical composer of his respective era,he has trully become one of my all time favorite, it excetion of harmonic polyphony whit a touch of vocal dissonant (blue print of franco-flemish). Im honnor to ear sutch music!!! what can i says grandiose im lisening to all his works this weeks.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Sontata in B Flat, K333*

Some people don't like Andras Schiff's interpretation, but it sounds good to me. The piano sound is a little muffled, but his playing is well-controlled - he is able to make the left hand play softer than the right hand; he is able to portray all extremes in dynamics; and he plays with enough freedom to keep me from wandering off.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Sonata in C Major, K279*

Karl Engel plays straightforward and less Romantic than Schiff. One Amazon reviewer said of this, "Begone all new shades of colour, emotional impregnation, elastic tempii, coaxing out feelings and wringing out the hanky." The British have such a way with words.

Curiously, his piano sonata box has six CDs over Schiff's five. I'm guessing Schiff left some out.


----------



## pmsummer

DRESDEN CONCERTI
*Johann David Heinichen*
Musica Antigua Köln
Reinhard Goebel - director
_
Archiv_


----------



## Guest

Moving on to the Chamber Symphony No.1 and the Piano Quintet (arranged for piano, string orchestra, and percussion. Fantastic.


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.8 - X*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1890 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Carlo Maria Giulini, BPO, Testament (1984 Live recording / 2009 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1890 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Carlo Maria Giulini, WPO, DG (1984)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1890 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Klaus Tennstedt, LPO, WC (1982/2008 Reissue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1890 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Klaus Tennstedt, LPO, LPO (1981 Live recording / 2008 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1890 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Klaus Tennstedt, BPO, Testament (1981 Live recording / 2010 Remastered Edition)*

_Giulini has too "standard" live recordings and Tennstedt shines only when he leaves room for oxygen. Resonance is key to give presence to the instruments but not be too noisy._


----------



## Guest

DVD- Eugene Ormandy and Philadelphia Orchestra

Tchaikovsky- Violin Concerto, Itzhak Perlman, violin 
Romeo and Juliet, op. 18
Mussorgsky - Pictures at an Exhibition


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Bohuslav Martinu: String Quartets Nos.3 -5 performed with elan by the Panocha Quartet.

Bohuslav Martinu has consistently impressed me so far in Symphonic, Chamber and Concerto repertoire. He is a top 10 contender for my tastes.

His String Quartets are phenomenal, especially when performed by a skilled ensemble such as this.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 50. *


----------



## opus55

Schumann: Symphonies
_George Szell
The Cleveland Orchestra_










Never fails to inspire me whenever I listen to these.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2003 - '05.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622
Clarinet Quintet in A major, K581
Budapest string quartet 
*Benny Goodman* (clarinet)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Munch


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mozart, Piano Sontata in B Flat, K333*
> 
> Some people don't like Andras Schiff's interpretation, but it sounds good to me. The piano sound is a little muffled, but his playing is well-controlled - he is able to make the left hand play softer than the right hand; he is able to portray all extremes in dynamics; and he plays with enough freedom to keep me from wandering off.
> 
> View attachment 92076


As long as your happy.....that's the main thing, I do value other members input but I will always keep a open mind from new things.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mendelssohn* ; Symphony 2.
L.S.O. Claudio Abbado.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-to start the day-1st,3rd and 8th symphonies performed by Davis and Staatskapelle Dresden.


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming*: The Art of.


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms/ Mozart*: Clarinet Quintets.
Berlin soloist.
( dessert island disc.)


----------



## Pugg

Just arrived:

​
*Händel: Israel in Egypt *
Christensen, Bischoff, Bumbry, Blackburn, Watts, Wood 
Utah Symphony / Abravanel conducting.


----------



## Armanvd

Vivaldi : The Four Seasons


----------



## jim prideaux

Belohlavek and the Czech Philharmonic performing Dvorak's 9th Symphony.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: Violin concertos
Disc 2
Itzhak Perlman/ James `Levine.


----------



## jim prideaux

Szell,Cleveland-Schumann 1-4.......the final movement of the 2nd just gets me every time!


----------



## Pugg

*For Mendelssohn birthday.*

​
*Mendelssohn*:

Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56 'Scottish'
Symphony No. 4 in A major, Op. 90 'Italian'

Freiburger Barockorchester, _Pablo Heras-Casado_


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Andolink

*F. J. Haydn*: _String Quartets Op. 55-- No. 1 in A major and No. 2 in F minor_










*James Dillon*: _The Book of Elements-- Volumes I and II_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*:

Serenade No. 1 in D major, Op. 11
Serenade No. 2 in A Major, Op. 16

Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.8 - XI*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1887-1890 Versions, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Günter Wand, SOdNDR, Altus (1990 Live recording in Tokyo / 2010 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1887-1890 Versions, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Günter Wand, KRSO, Sony (1979/2002 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1887-1890 Versions, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Günter Wand, BPO, Sony (2001/2002 Remastered Edition)*

_Average Wand recordings plus the Berliner counterpart. BPO's is not one I would keep for now but it is a major improvement. Next and last will be the four recordings made by Herbert von Karajan, but there are such a lot of recordings being very good or excellent, that I may need more time to fix and publish the final results._


----------



## Pugg

​*Dvorak:*
Serenade for Strings in E major, Op. 22
Serenade for Winds in D minor, Op. 44

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## pmsummer

CHANTERAI_
Music of Medieval France_
*Sonus* - ensemble_

Dorian_


----------



## Andolink

*Charles Koechlin*: _Les Bandar-Log, 'Scherzo des Singes', Op. 176_


----------



## Robert Gamble

Dipping my toe into some more modern classical... Not bad... not bad...


----------



## Guest

J.P.Sweelinck Cantiones Sacrae CD 1


----------



## Heliogabo

I was not sure about this recording since I didn't know anything about the pianist (in fact it seems that he has seldom recorded), but I decided to try it since it was cheap and I was looking for a performance of the "Variations on an original theme".










And I might say that I'm happy with this purchase, I'm not a specialist but the playing here sounds very good to my ears. It means also a discovering of "Variations on a theme by Schumann" which I'm really loving right now.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini: Suor Angelica*

Dame Joan Sutherland (Suor Angelica), Christa Ludwig (La Zia Principessa), Anne Collins (La Badessa), Elizabeth Connell (La Zelatrice), Enid Hartle (La Maestra della novizie), Isobel Buchanan (Suor Genovieffa), Marie McLaughlin (Suor Osmina), Della Jones (Suor Dolcina), Janet Price (La Sorella Infermiera), Elizabeth Gale (La Cercatrice 1), Hannah Francis (La Cercatrice 2), Miriam Bowen (Una novizia), Helen Walker (La conversa 1), Doreen Walker (La conversa 2)

London Opera Chorus, Finchley Children's Music Group, The National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Vronsky

*Jan Dismas Zelenka & Johann Georg Pisendel: Concerti*










Freiburger Barockorchester Edition - Jan Dismas Zelenka & Johann Georg Pisendel: Concerti (CD 5)
Freiburger Barockorchester *·* Gottfried von der Goltz


----------



## Selby

Kaikhosru Shapurji Sorabji (1892-1988)
Études transcendentes (100) (1940-44)
Fredrik Ullén

Currently on number 4


----------



## Heliogabo

Vronsky said:


> Freiburger Barockorchester Edition - Jan Dismas Zelenka & Johann Georg Pisendel: Concerti (CD 5)
> Freiburger Barockorchester *·* Gottfried von der Goltz


I love this boxset. Great performances all around.


----------



## Guest

Gombert CD 2


----------



## pmsummer

THE PILGRIM'S PROGRESS
_A Bunyan Sequence_
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
Sir John Gieguld - narration
Corydon Singers
The City of London Sinfonia
Matthew Best - conductor
_
Hyperion_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Breaking off from Brahms's piano output to pick up where I left off last week with Max Reger's chamber works.

Sonatas for solo violin nos. 1-4 op.42 (1900), Piano Quintet no.2 in C-minor op.64 (1901-03), String Quartet no.3 in D-minor op.74 (1903-04), String Trio no.1 in A-minor op.77b (1904) and Cello Sonata no.3 in F op.78 (1904):


----------



## millionrainbows

A Tribute to Bethany Beardslee (CRI).Great singer, perfect intonation, she can sing anything and imbue with a certain soulful essence. I think she's purty, too.


----------



## starthrower

Picked up this one for a dollar. I'm not too crazy about the sound. The crescendos are rather crass and hard on the ears. DG as usual is unpredictable in sound quality.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1999, 1997.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​*Brahms/ Mozart*: Clarinet Quintets.
> Berlin soloist.
> ( dessert island disc.)


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Robert Gamble said:


> Dipping my toe into some more modern classical... Not bad... not bad...
> 
> View attachment 92094


Very fine interpretations by Munch/Boston.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

More Bohuslav Martinu this evening with Symphonies Nos.1 & 2 performed gloriously by Vaclav Neumann & the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra on Supraphon. I cannot understand how these performances are not rated on the same level as Bryden Thomson's superb cycle. Neumann really brings out the best from the Czech Philharmonic and these pieces just glow divinely. The soundscape of the recording is phenomenal.

I really enjoy these works a great deal and regard them (both these and the rest of his cycle) very highly indeed. They feel so different and distinct, full of energy, being incredibly vivid and stimulating.

These qualities have been present in every setting I have heard from Martinu - from Symphony to Piano Trio to Concerto. Few Composers have hooked me so strongly and as quickly as Martinu.


----------



## Guest




----------



## pmsummer

PROVERB*
NAGOYA MARIMBAS**
CITY LIFE****
Steve Reich*
Theatre of Voices*
Paul Hillier - conductor
Bob Becker, James Preiss** - marimbas
The Steve Reich Ensemble*/***
Bradley Lubman - conductor
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Edmund Rubbra: Symphony No.2
Vernon Handley & the New Philharmonia 
*
One last piece before turning in for the night, a beautiful Symphony from an underrated British Composer.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 95*

To my ears, this set is thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## Manxfeeder

jim prideaux said:


> Szell,Cleveland-Schumann 1-4.......the final movement of the 2nd just gets me every time!


Szell did Schumann? How do you like it? I don't need any more CDs, but still . . .


----------



## KenOC

Karel Husa, Cello Concerto (1989). Paul York, cello, Louisville University Symphony Orchestra, Kimcherie Lloyd conducting. A very big, striking work.


----------



## jim prideaux

Manxfeeder said:


> Szell did Schumann? How do you like it? I don't need any more CDs, but still . . .


I am fortunate to have many recordings of the Schumann symphonies, the Szell I picked up second hand primarily because they are so highly acclaimed and it is easy to understand why......magnificent!


----------



## jim prideaux

AClockworkOrange said:


> More Bohuslav Martinu this evening with Symphonies Nos.1 & 2 performed gloriously by Vaclav Neumann & the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra on Supraphon. I cannot understand how these performances are not rated on the same level as Bryden Thomson's superb cycle. Neumann really brings out the best from the Czech Philharmonic and these pieces just glow divinely. The soundscape of the recording is phenomenal.
> 
> I really enjoy these works a great deal and regard them (both these and the rest of his cycle) very highly indeed. They feel so different and distinct, full of energy, being incredibly vivid and stimulating.
> 
> These qualities have been present in every setting I have heard from Martinu - from Symphony to Piano Trio to Concerto. Few Composers have hooked me so strongly and as quickly as Martinu.


Could not agree more with your appraisal of the delights to be found in Martinu's music.....had considered the Thomson cycle as my next purchase but now you have gone and highlighted Neumann!......can I again refer listeners to the Flor Berlin S.O. recordings of the 1st and 2nd on RCA....IMPRESSIVE!


----------



## pmsummer

CAPTAIN HUMES POETICALL MUSICKE
_Music for Viols, Lute, and Voice: Volume 1_
*Tobias Hume*
Les Voix Humaines - viols
Stephen Stubbs - lute
Daniel Taylor - vocal
_
Naxos_


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.8 - XII*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1887-1890 Versions, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Herbert von Karajan, BPO, WC (1957/2014 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1887-1890 Versions, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Herbert von Karajan, BPO, DG (1975)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1890 Version, Ed. Haas, prep. Furtwängler) (*March 15th* 1949)
*Cond. Wilhelm Furtwängler, BPO, Audite (1949 Live recording / 2009 Remastered Edition)*

_That moment you give a second chance to Furtwängler after you see they praise a Berliner Philharmoniker performance but you don't know whether they love the Studio EMI on 14th March 1949 or the Audite Live on 15th March 1949._









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1887-1890 Versions, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Herbert von Karajan, WPO, DG (1988)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1887-1890 Versions, Ed. Haas)
*Cond. Herbert von Karajan, WPO, DG (1979 Live at St. Florian)*

*That's all I have for No.8.*
But there are so many great recordings, that I have to revise my top ten to give a better guide of what to listen to. I'll post here the link to the results.


----------



## Rhinotop

Myaskovsky, Moeran: Cello concertos

Two really excellent pieces.


----------



## Guest

Wonderful playing (imaginative ornaments in the repeats) and fantastic sound--a 24bit/96k download.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Haydn: Piano Trios H.XV 9 and 12. Played by Beaux Arts Trio Philips vinyl lp.
Haydn: Symphony No.84. Conducted by Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Columbia vinyl lp.
Brahms: Symphony No.2 cond. by Kertesz/Vienna Philharmonic London vinyl lp.


----------



## deprofundis

I'm lisening to the utter joy of vocal skill excellence and perless rendirition of Beauty Farm, from there *Gombert's **Motets *_double cds tome 1 et 2_ will there be a third jesus christ let's hope so???, i delighted by these two cd offerings on great label Fra Bernardo from Austria, Hail Beaty Farm!


----------



## Guest

Chamber Symphony No.4:










Symphony No.3:


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: Piano concertos 1/4
Daniel Barenboim.


----------



## Selby

Sofia Gubaidulina (1931)
The Canticle of the Sun (1997/98) 
Nicolas Altstaedt, Māris Sirmais, Riga Chamber Choir, Andrei Pushkarev, Rihards Zalupe, Rostislav Krimer


----------



## Pugg

​For the Saturday symphony tradition.
V.W symphony 9


----------



## Selby

Domenico Scarlatti (1685-1757)
Sonata in B-flat major, K. 249
Pierre Hantaï










Leoš Janáček (1854-1928)
Piano Sonata, JW 8/19, "1.X.1905, From the street" 
Stephen Hough










Sofia Gubaidulina (1931)
In croce (1979/92) for bayan and cello
Elsbeth Moser, Maria Kliegel










György Ligeti (1923-2006)
Sonata for Solo Viola (1991-94) 
Tabea Zimmermann


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Wonderful playing (imaginative ornaments in the repeats) and fantastic sound--a 24bit/96k download.


I have his recording from Fauré: Nocturnes Nos. 1-13. 
I think I listen to it twice, heavy touche in my humble opinion.


----------



## Pugg

​
Danzi:Concertino for clarinet, bassoon and orchestra B flat major, Op. 47
transcribed for clarinet & cor anglais

Mozart:Se viver non degg'io (original version) (from Mitridate, Re di Ponto)
arr. for basset clarinet & flute
Emmanuel Pahud (flute)

Batti, batti, o bel Masetto (from Don Giovanni)
arr. for basset horn & flute
Emmanuel Pahud (flute)

Stamitz, C: Clarinet Concerto No. 7 in E flat major

Stamitz, J: Clarinet Concerto in B flat Major

*Andreas Ottensamer * (clarinet)

Kammerakademie Potsdam, Albrecht Mayer


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> I have his recording from Fauré: Nocturnes Nos. 1-13.
> I think I listen to it twice, heavy touche in my humble opinion.


His Bach doesn't come across like that to me.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch*:Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 26

*Wieniawski*: Violin Concerto No. 1 in F sharp minor, Op. 14

*Charlie Siem* (violin)

London Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Gourlay


----------



## AClockworkOrange

jim prideaux said:


> Could not agree more with your appraisal of the delights to be found in Martinu's music.....had considered the Thomson cycle as my next purchase but now you have gone and highlighted Neumann!......can I again refer listeners to the Flor Berlin S.O. recordings of the 1st and 2nd on RCA....IMPRESSIVE!


Both Bryden Thomson and Vaclav Neumann's cycles are equally excellent, both capture the spirit of the music wonderfully and are recorded in superb sound quality.

The Neumann recordings are on YouTube if you wish to sample them - as are some of Thomson's. It is an extremely fortunate situation to have such quality recordings to choose from. Neither set would disappoint.

I will look into your suggestion too, Jim, thanks.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Arianna a Naxos, cantata, Hob.XXVIb/2
*Monteverd*i:Lamento d'Arianna 'Lasciatemi morire'
*Rossini*: Giovanna d'Arco
*Vivaldi*: Cantata RV675 'Piango, gemo, sospiro'

_Tereza Berganza_ (mezzo-soprano)

English Chamber Orchestra, Marcello Viotti


----------



## elgar's ghost

Chamber works of Max Reger part three this morning.

Violin Sonata no.5 in F-sharp minor op.84 (1905), Sonata for solo violin no.11 in A-minor op.91 (1905), Piano Trio no.2 in E-minor op.102 (1907-08), Suite - _Sechs Vortagsstücke (Six Performance Pieces)_ in A-minor for violin and piano op.103a (1908), _Zwölf kleine Stücke nach eigenen Liedern aus op.76 (Twelve Little Pieces on one's own songs from op.76)_ for violin and piano op.103c (1909), Clarinet Sonata no.3 in B-flat op.107 (1908-09) and String Quartet no.4 in E-flat op.109 (1909):































Images not available for the works highlighted in blue - all three are from the _Kammermusik Gesamtaufnahme (Complete Chamber Music)_ series nos. 9 and 12 on the Da Camera Magna label - performers are Stanley Weiner (v), Giselle Desmoulins (p), Wolfgang Müeller-Nishio (v) and Rudolf Dennemarck (p).


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet: Esclarmonde*

_Dame Joan Sutherland _(Esclarmonde), Giacomo Aragall (Roland), Huguette Tourangeau (Parséis), Clifford Grant (Emperor Phorcas), Louis Quilico (L'Evèque de Blois), Ryland Davies (Enéas), Robert Lloyd (Cléomer), Ian Caley (A Saracen Envoy), Graham Clark (A Byzantine Herald)

The National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge.

Recorded in 1975


----------



## Andolink

*Edmund Rubbra*: _Sinfonia concertante, Op. 38_ & _Symphony No. 1, Op. 44_


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin; preludes.*
Alexandre Tharaud.


----------



## Granate

*Resting with Poliphony and Bernstein*









*Beethoven*
String Quartet in C sharp minor, Op.131
String Quartet in F major, Op.135
_Arranged for orchestra by Mitropoulos_
*Cond. Leonard Bernstein, WPO, DG (1992/2007 Issue Edition)*









*Frye*
Northerne Wynde
*Ferrara Ensemble & Crawford Young, Marc Aurel (2002)*

For a rest after Bruckner I enjoyed the orchestral arrangement of Beethoven String Quartet in F major and many of the Poliphonies of the Ferrara album. They are ok.

*Bruckner Challenge No.8 Results!*


----------



## Vronsky

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 8, 14 & 23 (Vladimir Feltsman)*










Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 8 "Pathétique", 14 "Moonlight" & 23 "Appassionata"
Vladimir Feltsman


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Op. 15
Variations on a theme by Haydn for orchestra, Op. 56a 'St Anthony Variations'

_Cédric Tiberghien _(piano)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Jirí Belohlávek


----------



## elgar's ghost

Last instalment of the piano works of Brahms - these sets of exquisite near-miniatures from the composer's final years are my favourites when his piano output as a whole is taken into account.

_7 Fantasias_ op.116 (1892), _3 Intermezzos_ op.117 (1893), _6 Pieces_ op.118 (1893) and _4 Pieces_ op.119 (1893):


----------



## Andolink

*Arnold Schoenberg*: _Erwartung, Op. 17_


----------



## Pugg

​*BACH*: Violin Concertos BWV 1041-1043, 1060


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Guest

Ockeghem MIssa Caput MIssa Maistresse - 3 motets


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J.S.: Italian Concerto*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Floydd: Susannah*

*Susannah - Renée Fleming* Sam Polk - Jerry Hadley Rev. Olin Blitch - Samuel Ramey Little Bat McLean - John McVeigh Elder McLean - James Courtney Mrs. McLean - Joyce Castle Elder Gleaton - Jerold Siena Mrs. Gleaton - Jane Dutton Elder Hayes - Jonathan Welch Mrs. Hayes - Jennifer Welch Elder Ott - LeRoy Lehr Mrs. Ott - Jane Shaulis Square Dance Caller - Howard Richman First Man - Ross Crolius Second Man - Kenneth Young
Conductor - James Conlon


----------



## starthrower

Brahms-Clarinet Quintet
Shostakovich-Sinfonia for Viola and Strings


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 2*

Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra.

Okay, all I have time for is the 2nd movement. But holy smokes! What precision.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Round up:

Modern Piano Trios*
Mauricio Kagel
Boris Blacher
Heim Erbse *
Göbel-Trio Berlin [Thorofon, 2008, rec. 1992]










*
Frank Bridge - Piano Trios
Phantasie Trio in C minor (Piano Trio No.1) (1907)
Piano Trio No.2 (1928-29)
Nine Miniatures for Piano Trio (1908)*
Jack Liebeck (violin); Alexander Chaushian (cello); Ashley Wass (piano) [Naxos, 2008]










*
Shostakovich
Piano trio No. 1 in C minor, Op. 8
Piano trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67
Copland
Piano trio "Vitebsk"*
Trio Wanderer [HM, 2004 / 2011]

My new disc this week. Trio Wanderer give a sombre, intense, grim reading of Shostakovich's great second piano trio, but the early Op. 8 c minor work is revealed to be a nicely crafted piece too (I wasn't very familiar with it prior to acquiring this disc). The HM recording (of the TW) is once more excellent. I don't think this disc displaces my LP versions of Op. 67 - BAT and Borodin trio - but it is certainly very good.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1987 - '89.


----------



## erho

Love it.


----------



## starthrower

Suite from Candide
Fancy Free
On The Waterfront

I know some folks loathe theater music, but I have a soft spot for it. Probably because my Dad's family were show business people living in NYC during the heyday. 1920s-early 60s.


----------



## Vronsky

*Schumann: Works for Oboe & Piano (Holliger & Brendel)*










Robert Schumann: Works for Oboe & Piano
Heinz Holliger *·* Alfred Brendel


----------



## Guest

I just bought the hi-res (24 bit/96k from ProStudioMasters) download of this beloved recording and made a quick A/B comparison. The download definitely sounds richer and less metallic than the CD, but not to the extent I was hoping to hear. Still, a worthwhile improvement, and now I can settle in for some fine listening.


----------



## Granate

*Discovering Rautavaara*

*Rautavaara*
Cantus Arcticus, Op.61
Piano Concerto No.1, Op.45
Symphony No.3, Op.20
*Sol. Laura Mikkola
Cond. Hannu Lintu, RSNSO, Naxos (1998)*
--
*Rautavaara*
Symphony No.7 "Angel of Light"
Dances with the winds, Op.69
Cantus Arcticus, Op.61
*Sol. Petri Alanko
Cond. Osmo Vänskä, S Lahti, BIS (1999)*

















_I found the recording of Cantus Arcticus mind-blowing. It is so contemporary... The Piano Concerto is a good curiosity too. However, Symphonies No.3 & No.7 became stir for me, and the recording of CA for BIS was not touching at all. Do grab the Naxos one!_


----------



## Guest

J.P.Sweelinck Cantiones Sacrae CD 2


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Vaneyes said:


> Moose, do you have Elgar/Payne Symphony No. 3? Convincing for me. Often, elaborations of sketches don't work out.
> 
> Up next, recorded 1997. Hardta believe it's been 20 years.:tiphat:


Yes, I do have that, and actually went to the first public performance of it at the Royal Festival Hall, 15th February, 1998. I went, figuring it was likely to be the only first performance of a new Elgar work that I would be able to attend, and I must say that I was bowled over and bought the CD in the foyer afterwards. I also like the Paul Daniel recording on Naxos, and heard Sakari Oramo and the CBSO give a very fine rendition of it a few years ago, as you say, elaborations of sketches are often little more than okay, but this is a stunning symphony in the romantic tradition, worthy of a place in anyone's collection.


----------



## Atrahasis




----------



## elgar's ghost

Part four of Max Reger's chamber works.

Piano Quartet no.1 in D-minor op.113 (1910), Cello Sonata no.4 in A-minor op.116 (1910), _Chaconne_ in G-minor from _Eight preludes and fugues_ for solo violin op.117 (1909-12), Violin Sonata no.8 in E-minor op.122 (1911) and _Drei Suiten (Three suites)_ for solo cello op.131c (1915):






































Unable to enlarge image for Cello Sonata no.4 - recording is by Reimund Korupp (vc) and Rudolf Meister (p) on cpo.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Schubert: Symphony No.4 in C Minor, "Tragic" London Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Adrian Boult
Mendelssohn: Symphony No.4 in A "Italian" Halle Orchestra/Sir John Barbirolli

A splendid LP of two wonderful symphonies given by two outstanding conductors and their respective orchestras. Boult's performance of the Schubert 4th is particularly fine, given his longstanding reputation as a supreme interpreter of the Schubert 9th it is a wonder that he didn't record more of the symphonies, this superb performance certainly makes you wish that he had.


----------



## Vaneyes

For Saturday Symphony listening, recorded 1995.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*A continuation of Martinu...*

My exploration of Martinu's music continues with the Piano Quintets Nos.1 & 2 performed by Karel Košàrek & the Martinu Quartet on Naxos.

Very interesting pieces indeed, I particularly enjoy Chamber Works which feature a Piano. Martinu shines brightly in these works - as he does in his Piano Trios. The pieces certainly come from his distinctive and fascinating sound world.

The performers produce compelling interpretations. I haven't heard the Martinu Quartet ensemble prior to this disc but I will keep an eye out for them in future.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Moving on to Mendelssohn...*

My last piece of listening before turning in is from Ronald Brautigam's first disc of Mendelssohn's Lieder Ohne Worte for BIS, performed on a reproduction of a Pleyel 1830 fortepiano.

As I have an early start in the morning, I will be listening solely to the first six pieces which form Op.19b.

The clarity of the Piano is remarkable, sounding very beautiful indeed.


----------



## bharbeke

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 26 "Coronation," Rondo in A K386 and Rondo in D K382 (Murray Perahia, English Chamber Orchestra)

Perahia's Mozart playing almost always blows me away. All of the pieces are excellent. I might give the slight edge to the rondos, but that could just be because I have not heard any version of them before today.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988.


----------



## starthrower

Early work by Crumb. Heard it on the radio this evening.


----------



## Bettina

Chopin Mazurkas, performed by Ashkenazy


----------



## Bettina




----------



## JohnD

bharbeke said:


> View attachment 92140
> 
> 
> Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 26 "Coronation," Rondo in A K386 and Rondo in D K382 (Murray Perahia, English Chamber Orchestra)
> 
> Perahia's Mozart playing almost always blows me away. All of the pieces are excellent. I might give the slight edge to the rondos, but that could just be because I have not heard any version of them before today.


I love his Mozart too. Plus he looks like he's wearing a Beatle wig on the cover!


----------



## JohnD

Vaneyes said:


>


I was recently proofreading a personality questionnaire and it asked "Who would you want to be stranded on a dessert island with?" My reply would have been "someone thin."


----------



## JohnD

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mozart, Piano Sontata in B Flat, K333*
> 
> Some people don't like Andras Schiff's interpretation, but it sounds good to me. The piano sound is a little muffled, but his playing is well-controlled - he is able to make the left hand play softer than the right hand; he is able to portray all extremes in dynamics; and he plays with enough freedom to keep me from wandering off.
> 
> View attachment 92076


I like him too. You're never going to please everyone.


----------



## Bettina

JohnD said:


> I was recently proofreading a personality questionnaire and it asked "Who would you want to be stranded on a dessert island with?" My reply would have been "someone thin."


I like the funny picture and witty response! But what does this have to do with current listening?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel*: Piano Concerto in G major
Piano Concerto in D major (for the left hand)
Samson François (piano)

Gaspard de la Nuit

Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire, André Cluytens


----------



## Bettina

I've been doing an enormous amount of listening today! Here's another one:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*: Les Sylphides
*Prokofiev*: Love For Three Oranges
Boston Pops Orchestra, Arthur Fiedler


----------



## Pugg

bharbeke said:


> View attachment 92140
> 
> 
> Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 26 "Coronation," Rondo in A K386 and Rondo in D K382 (Murray Perahia, English Chamber Orchestra)
> 
> Perahia's Mozart playing almost always blows me away. All of the pieces are excellent. I might give the slight edge to the rondos, but that could just be because I have not heard any version of them before today.


I do think he one of the best on Mozart players.


----------



## Pugg

Bettina said:


> Chopin Mazurkas, performed by Ashkenazy


I do like this performances, if only the recordings where no so loud recorded, as if the microphone is in the piano.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Hummel Piano trios* ( disc 2)
Trio Pernassus


----------



## KenOC

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Hummel Piano trios* ( disc 2)
> Trio Pernassus


A great two-fer!


----------



## Pugg

KenOC said:


> A great two-fer!


I bought it on your enthusiasm. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Christ on the mountain of olive trees .
Christina Deutekom/ Nicolai Gedda/ Hans Sotin.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel*: Daphnis Et Chloé: Suite No. 2/ *Roussel*: Bacchus Et Ariade, Suite No. 2


----------



## Guest

J.P.Sweelinck CD 1 Organ and Cembalo works.


----------



## Andolink

*Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber*: _Fidicinium Sacro-Profanum (1683)_
Les Plaisirs du Parnasse/David Plantier


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky: Pique Dame*

Vladimir Atlantov (Hermann), Maureen Forrester (Countess), Mirella Freni (Lisa), Sergei Leiferkus (Tomsky), Dmitri Hvorostovsky (Yeletsky), Katherine Ciesinski (Polina), Ernesto Gavazzi (Chekalinsky), Julian Rodescu (Surin), Dennis Petersen (Chaplitsky), Richard Clement (Major-domo), Jorge Chamine (Narumov), Janis Taylor (Governess)

Tanglewood Festival Chorus & Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa

Recorded in 1991


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Matthäus Passion Is there something more beautiful? It is a long time ago that I listened to it but it is like homecoming.:angel:


----------



## Guest

Glad to see you back here.:tiphat:


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

This is a quite brilliant reading of Holst's _The Planets_









A rare foray by Roy Goodman outside the baroque/classical repertoire, albeit with early 20th Century "original" instruments. And a very successful foray it is, too!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Milhaud: Suite Symphonique No.2, Op.57
Chausson: Poeme, Op.25
Gruenberg: Violin Concerto, Op.47 Jascha Heifetz/San Francisco Symphony Orchestra/Pierre Monteux

Milhaud's Suite make an exhilarating start to the morning, and Monteux and his forces play it to perfection, they are then joined by Heifetz for the Chausson and Gruenberg items. The Gruenberg was commissioned by Heifetz and he gives a stunning performance of what is an very enjoyable work, one that deserves to be much better known.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to *Gesualdo's *madrigal on quitetto vocale italiano 1-5, than im lisening to some Gesualdo madrigal that was ripped from a vynil by a friend found for me date from the 60'' 70'' hard to tell. but it was not Gesualdo of 1958 conducted by Robert Craft and arranged by Igor Stravinsky bummer?, but i got at least 4 news cd of Gesualdo to explore.


----------



## elgar's ghost

JohnD said:


> I was recently proofreading a personality questionnaire and it asked "Who would you want to be stranded on a dessert island with?" My reply would have been "someone thin."


As long as he/she wasn't hungry?


----------



## Vronsky

*Schumann: Sonatas for Piano and Violin (Staier & Sepec)*










Robert Schumann: Sonatas for Piano and Violin
Ciaconna for Violin and Piano [J.S.Bach/Schumann]
Sonata for Pianoforte and Violin, Op. 105 in A minor
Gesänge der Frühe for Piano, Op. 133
Grand Sonata for Violin and Pianoforte, Op. 121 in D minor
Daniel Sepec *·* Andreas Staier (period instruments)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Siegfried Wagner*; Overtures.
Werner Andrea Albert, conducting


----------



## elgar's ghost

Final instalment of Max Reger's chamber works today.

Piano Quartet no.2 in A-minor op.133 (1914), _Three Suites_ for solo Viola op.131d (1915), Violin Sonata no.9 in C-minor op.139 (1915), String Trio no.2 in D-minor op.141b (1915) and Clarinet Quintet in A op.146 (1915-16):


----------



## Judith

Sonata for Violin & Piano in A Major

Joshua Bell and Jeremy Denk

Afterwards going to listen to it performed by

Steven Isserlis and Stephen Hough

Some beautiful melodies in this sonata and the fourth movement is my favourite one!

Still don't know which is better!


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> Sonata for Violin & Piano in A Major
> 
> Joshua Bell and Jeremy Denk
> 
> Afterwards going to listen to it performed by
> 
> Steven Isserlis and Stephen Hough
> 
> Some beautiful melodies in this sonata and the fourth movement is my favourite one!
> 
> Still don't know which is better!


Which composer Judith?


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> Which composer Judith?


Apologies everyone!! Forgot to mention Cesar Franck!


----------



## Pugg

​*Poulenc*: Piano concerto, for two pianos and Organ concerto.
Charles Dutoit conducting.


----------



## Taggart

Eerie and beautiful, it lifts the hearer beyond time. (It's Baroque, but not as we know it.)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: String quintets*
Alban Berg Quartet / Markus Wolf.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## sbmonty

Double Concerto


----------



## Andolink

Relentlessly fascinating piece this is--

*Poul Ruders*: _Piano Concerto No. 2_


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Pugg

​
*Shostakovich*: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F major, Op. 102
Dmitri Shostakovich Jr (piano)
Maxim Shostakovich.

Chamber Symphony No. 5 for Strings in A flat major, Op. 118a (orch.Barshai)
Yuli Turovsky

I Musici de Montreal


----------



## Guest

Hildegard von Bingen.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 3*

Comparing the DG set with the EMI set, the EMI sounds better on headphones; the orchestral sections are better delineated.


----------



## Vasks

*Castelnuovo-Tedesco - Overture: Merchant of Venice (Penny/Naxos)
Rodrigo - Concierto de Aranjuez (Bonell/Collins)
Ginastera - Glosses on Themes of Casals (Ben-Dor/Koch)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz*: Béatrice et Bénédict

Yvonne Minton (Béatrice), Plácido Domingo (Bénédict), Ileana Cotrubas (Héro), Nadine Denize (Ursule), Roger Soyer (Claudio), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Somarone), John Macurdy (Don Pedro), Genevieve Page (narrator)

Orchestre de Paris, Choeur de l'Orchestre de Paris, Daniel Barenboim.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2009, 2009 - '10.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My wife read to me, from an e-mail she got from some history site, about Mozart. I haven't really read much about him lately, so I learned some new things. That's why I put on an opera for once


----------



## nightscape

*Scriabin* - Symphony No. 1 (Muti/Philadelphia)










*Mozart* - Piano Concert No. 25 (Uchida/Tate/English Chamber Orchestra)










*Bax* - Symphony No. 6 (Lloyd-Jones/Royal Scottish NO)










*Bax* - Symphony No. 3 (Lloyd-Jones/Royal Scottish NO)










*Atterberg* - *Cello Concerto* (Schneider/Rasilainen/NDR Philharmonie Hannover)


----------



## senza sordino

Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique, this cd was recently given to me by a friend who's given up on classical. His loss and my gain, this version is pretty good.









I've never heard these piano trios before and they're groovy. They're all very interesting with lots of variety. It's hard to pick a favourite as they all have their good moments. Perhaps not profound and epic but they are nice. 
Gouvy Piano Trios nos 2, 3 & 4










On the recommendation of TVox, 
Shostakovich Piano Trios nos 1&2, Copland Vitebsk. Terrific stuff.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Have this on repeat in my car. After the Kuijken brothers, he is my man for baroque music. Love his way of resolving dissonances


----------



## ldiat




----------



## starthrower

I'm going to have to pick up something by Ms. Pires. She has such a beautiful touch and sound on the piano.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two discs of orchestral works by Peter Maxwell Davies tonight.

Symphony no.4 (1989), Trumpet Concerto (1988), _Chat Moss_ (1993), _Cross Lane Fair_ (1994), _Five Klee Pictures_ (Orig. 1957 - parts 1, 3, 4 and 5 rev. 1976) and Symphony no.5 (1994):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 46-48*

Adam Fischer and the Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra.


----------



## Guest

Schubert Klavierstücke ( impromptus) D946 Alfred Brendel


----------



## Guest

Schubert Klavierstücke ( impromptus) D946 Alfred Brendel

again this wonderful piece


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Traverso said:


> Glad to see you back here.:tiphat:


Did Bach say that to you while you were listening to St. Matthew's Passion, or did that refer to me by any chance?  
I have just realized we are in the same time zone now, instead of two-hour difference. Pretty cool.... And you are listening to very nice music - as always.


----------



## Vronsky

*Scarlatti: Sonatas for Two Guitars (Jan Sommer & Per Dybro)*










Domenico Scarlatti: Sonatas for Two Guitars
Jan Sommer *·* Per Dybro


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> Did Bach say that to you while you were listening to St. Matthew's Passion, or did that refer to me by any chance?
> I have just realized we are in the same time zone now, instead of two-hour difference. Pretty cool.... And you are listening to very nice music - as always.


Dear Helga,what I ment was that Bach is so close to my heart that hearing the Matthäus Passion is like homecoming and besides that It's good to see you back here


----------



## Guest

Commanding and well recorded performances.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My good-night piece! Goodynighty


----------



## pmsummer

CAPTAIN HUMES POETICALL MUSICKE
_Music for Viols, and Lute: Volume 2_
*Tobias Hume*
Les Voix Humaines - viols
Stephen Stubbs - lute
_
Naxos_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to i fie kilometric *Josquin Desprez* motets called: Misere Mei Deus, than i found some* Jacques Buus* i have his ricercare, than *Jacquet de Berchem *also know as Jacob van Berchem(i order a cd recently of him, what interresting subjects of Franco-flemish polyphony.Take care folks and if Franco-flemish polyphony interrest me friends or whatever please join my post add me has friends, than we will have a serreous talk on Franco-Flemish polyphony, i salute Flemish and Dutch people (cousin nation).Everyone welcome from newbies to advanced.


----------



## Guest

I started with Symphony No.1 in this new (to me) set. A very powerful performance captured in vivid sound--a 24 bit/96k HDTracks download.


----------



## starthrower

I'm not crazy about the way Lortie plays some of these, but the Appassionata is good.


----------



## deprofundis

_Now tonight im lisening to the mighty compilation on naxos _called *Portuguese polyphony and the cd Lobo and Cardoso on Naxos.I love portuguese polyphony and will order four cds*
I will order 4 cd of Portuguese Polyphony tomorrow about Cardoso and Lobo., woaw i mean just woaw, wonderfull in far out into it,
Here are the 4 cd order: Portuguese Masterpieces of the 16th and 17 th centuries (naxos)
Sancte Deus apex featuring cardoso and Franco-Flemish ohh oui (excuse my enthousiasm and passion for music) apex label
Cardoso:Missa misere mihi Domiine (harmonis mundi) 
Renaissance Portugal sacred music of Cardoso and Lobo on Coro label , may i say it again oh yes i can't wait.

Tomorrow im Buying a Monteverdi cd deluxe Verspers... at same place and will place my orders.


----------



## geralmar

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1988.


Very different opinions on whether the 2012 remastered one-disc version (pictured above) is superior in sound to the original 1989 2-disc version. However Karajan approved the 1989 release so that is the sound he wanted. Certainly the newer release is more economical.... .


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*iano Trios

The Florestan Trio.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Symphony 6
R.C.O Bernard Haitink.


----------



## senza sordino

I was a shut in today, as it was snowing. Lots of music today, I didn't watch the Super Bowl.

Sibelius, Prokofiev no 2 and Glazunov violin concerti









Villa Lobos Bachianas Brasileiras 2, 3 and 4 (disk five)










Piano trios of Mauricio Kagel, Boris Blacher and Heimo Erbse









Höller Fanal (Signals), Daydreams and Reflections (2nd piano concerto)









Clarke, Babajanian and Martin Piano Trios, my new terrific disk


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler: Symphony No. 3
*
Kelley O'Connor (mezzo-soprano)

Dallas Symphony Orchestra, Women of the Dallas Symphony Chorus & Children's Chorus of Greater Dallas, _Jaap van Zweden_


----------



## jailhouse

np: shostakovich 10th symphony (Petrenko)
what a ridiculous masterpiece


----------



## KenOC

jailhouse said:


> np: shostakovich 10th symphony (Petrenko)
> what a ridiculous masterpiece


I think I'd like a bit more explanation of that!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verhulst*: Mass Op. 20

Nienke Oostenrijk (soprano), Margriet van Reisen (contralto), Marcel Reijans (tenor), Hubert Claessens (bass)

Netherlands Concert Choir, Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Matthias Bamert


----------



## jailhouse

KenOC said:


> I think I'd like a bit more explanation of that!


the mysterious and dark first movement with very memorable theme
the powerful stalin movement, one of the most brutal scherzi he ever wrote
third movement is my favorite, the elmira theme is gorgeous, and i love the interplay with the dsch theme at the end.
4th movement - DDDDDDSSSSSCCCCCHHHHH **ffffff bass drum* enough said

np some scriabin piano sonatas


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Così fan tutte, K588*

_Renée Fleming (Fiordiligi), Anne Sofie von Otter (Dorabella)_, Adelina Scarabelli (Despina), Frank Lopardo (Ferrando), Olaf Bär (Guglielmo), Michele Pertusi (Don Alfonso)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## DavidA

Bach St John Passion / Jacobs

Superb!


----------



## Guest

Schubert Winterreise


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chausson*: Poème for Violin & Orchestra, Op. 25
*Debussy*:Violin Sonata
*Franck*, C: Violin Sonata in A major

Kyung-Wha Chung & Radu-Lapu

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Charles Dutoit


----------



## Guest

Mozart KV 332 KV333 KV457 KV540 Alfred Brendel


----------



## Pugg

​
*W.Boyce*; 8 Symphonies
Sir Neville Marriner conducting.


----------



## Richard8655

Pugg said:


> ​
> *W.Boyce*; 8 Symphonies
> Sir Neville Marriner conducting.


Very underrated Baroque composer and well worth recommendation.


----------



## bharbeke

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 K595 (Richard Goode, Orpheus Chamber Orchestra) - Above average


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*; Symphony no 3 & 8
V.P. Carlos Kleiber


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann*; Ashkenazy

Kreisleriana op. 16

Piano Sonata No.2 in G minor, Op.22[/QUOTE]


----------



## Vasks

*Sullivan - Overture to "Ruddigore" (Faris/Nimbus)
Stanford - Irish Rhapsody #5 (Handley/Chandos)
Litolff - Concerto Symphonique #2 (Donohoe/Hyperion)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel:Alcina*

_Renée Fleming_ (Alcina), _Susan Graham_ (Ruggiero), _Natalie Dessay_ (Morgana), Kathleen Kuhlmann (Bradamante), Timothy Robinson (Oronte), Juanita Lascarro (Oberto), Laurent Naouri (Melisso)
William Christie conducting


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Bach, Prokofiev, Schumann, Haydn and now Mozart. Busy day


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1964 - '67, 1950 - '80.


----------



## deprofundis

Im currently lisening to my last purchase the great Monteverdi :Vespri Solenni La fiesta Di san Marco , conducted by Rinaldo Alessandrini(i recalled having other cds conduct by this man what a skilled conductor that know his music) an awesome ensemble (dramatic drums rolls)... it's Concerto Italiano , the cd beautifull colourful in presentation(this is why i like cd so mutch and dont wont em to disapear), comme whit a nice booklet and a dvd of the making of this cd whit beautifull rural italy images.
What more more can i says , this is magnifico bene bene salute my friends on TC and followers.

Please take care and enjoy your passion classical music, like i do :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

geralmar said:


> Very different opinions on whether the 2012 {DG Originals} remastered one-disc version (pictured above) is superior in sound to the original 1989 2-disc version {DG Bruckner 8 w. VPO/HvK}. However Karajan approved the 1989 release so that is the sound he wanted. Certainly the newer release is more economical.... .


The 2012 DG Originals was remixed as well as remastered. I think from my memory of hearing the 1989, the 2012's a better presentation for me. Meaning most of the time I'll go for improved width and depth of sound stage.

Mark Stenroos' is the most thorough recordings comparison I've read, and it's available at...

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=804691

Amazon reviewers "RLB" and "Wang" mention more positives than negatives, but are not as involved as Stenroos is.

Re HvK recording wishes, some were occasionally ignored by engineer and producer for the final product, so it's hard to say exactly what remained from Maestro. Cheers!:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

starthrower said:


> I'm not crazy about the way Lortie plays some of these, but the Appassionata is good.


If I may be permitted to speak generally, I think Lortie and Perahia are the two best living centrists. Often pleasing, seldom disrupting. :tiphat:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hey! Wowie! I suddenly needed som Zappa and at the same time checked out if there were new recordings. This one is nominated for a grammy, and I didn't know...LA Philharmonic with big-time-hero Esa-Pekka Salonen. Best wishes to them on the coming sunday  ALRIGHT!!!


----------



## Guest

J.P.Sweelinck keyboard works CD 2 Dutch and international edition.Dutch edition,each volume is with an informative book in dutch only.


----------



## elgar's ghost

[QUOTE I'm going to have to pick up something by Ms. Pires. She has such a beautiful touch and sound on the piano.[/QUOTE]

Starthrower, this collection is wonderful stuff (as long as you can get past the hippy-drippy sleevenotes and the photography which would be more appropriate for an album of mood music at an Aromatherapy salon)...


----------



## KenOC

Carl Vine, String Quartet No. 3 (1994), Goldner String Quartet.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Robert Gamble

Doing my first 'comparative'... Two Jupiters back to back.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Robert Simpson: 
- Symphony No.9 - Vernon Handley & the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra 
- A discussion of the Symphony by the Composer*

An underrated Composer, this is my first listen to this work and so far, I am really enjoying the work. Neither the Composer nor the Interpreter have let me down so far.

I look forward to hearing the discussion of he work by the A Composer. Fingers crossed it lives up the standard of the Symphony (so far).


----------



## starthrower

Vaneyes said:


> If I may be permitted to speak generally, I think Lortie and Perahia are the two best living centrists. Often pleasing, seldom disrupting. :tiphat:


Overall I'm pretty happy with Lortie. I also have his Ravel set. A couple things I don't like are his tepid playing on the Waldstein (he's not the only one who plays it that way) and his ultra slow first movement of the Moonlight sonata. I'm going to grab the Gilels single CD on DG for the Waldstein, and I've got Jon O'Conor for the Moonlight. I can't see buying another complete set because nobody plays them all to my liking. But I would buy the Gilels set at a good price, even though it's incomplete.

NP:

Disc 3










Vaneyes, was it you that said you got rid of this set? I really like the third disc. Different pianist, and different character to the music. Some of the other stuff sounded more like Brahms or Liszt with the grandiose style, but this last disc has a softer, more enchanted feel and atmosphere.


----------



## starthrower

elgars ghost said:


> [QUOTE I'm going to have to pick up something by Ms. Pires. She has such a beautiful touch and sound on the piano.


Starthrower, this collection is wonderful stuff (as long as you can get past the hippy-drippy sleevenotes and the photography which would be more appropriate for an album of mood music at an Aromatherapy salon)...















[/QUOTE]

Ordered a copy yesterday.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...and now something completely different. Or is it? Had to check this to try and hear why the man recieved the Grawemeyer award. Actually it reminds me of Zappas classical music, from Civilization phase 3 (but with real instruments). I'm not so in love with the music as last years winner, Abrahamsen with "Let Me Tell You"


----------



## Guest

The Oceanides--very powerful.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 49-54*


----------



## deprofundis

Greetings Ladie's & Gentlemen's to night im having a* Guillaume de Machaut *''marathon'' 6 hours minimun of Machaut work, i started ou whit Marcel Pérès excellent released of Machaut: Messe de Notre-Dame, than im lisening to mighty Hyperion recording Song's of Le voir dit next Darts of Love.FInally the end of the program 2 cd of brilliiant (label) le jugement de roi de navare, le vray remède d'amour and graindelavoix version embelished messe de Notre-Dame or Machaut Transkriptionen by Heinz Holliger.

Im devoted to classical music especially ancient lore thse days and Renaissance, i still like modern work but now i got a phase of franco-flemish, ars antiqua im hungry for more music im starving lol. have a good night, your pal the profundis, thank his friends on Talk Classical and followers , if you think i shown decent post , joined my groups add me as a friend or ask.Thank you very mutch, all of you.

:tiphat:


----------



## Granate

*Heinichen*
Dresden Concerti
*Cond. Reinhard Goebel, MAK, Archiv-DG (1993)*

_Average concerti. Unmoving. Headphones do not help for that. However, I pick my own struck: Concerto in C major, Seibel 211_


----------



## Granate

*References*









*Brahms*
Ein Deutches Requiem, Op.45
*Sol. Edith Mathis, Wolfgang Brendel
Cond. Rafael Kubelík, CdBR, SOdBR, Audite-BR (1978 Live recording / 2001 Remastered Edition)*









*Mahler*
Symphony No.5 in C sharp minor
*Cond. Klaus Tennstedt, LPO, WC (1988 Live recording / 2011 Reissue Edition)*

_The question mark is intended. It has been hard for me to find a reasonable time to listen to the revered live recording of Maestro Tennstedt and I couldn't be more dissapointed. I had forgotten how ploddy and lax Tennstedt could be with Mahler (like what I remember of No.1 and No.4). This is another example.
Kubelík's Brahms Requiem is not maybe inmense, but it is clean in voices and expansive with progression. It looks more like a team work than the sum of its parts. That is my choice._


----------



## Sonata




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1995.


----------



## Atrahasis




----------



## Vaneyes

starthrower said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaneyes, was it you that said you got rid of this set? I really like the third disc. Different pianist, and different character to the music. Some of the other stuff sounded more like Brahms or Liszt with the grandiose style, but this last disc has a softer, more enchanted feel and atmosphere.


No, not me. I only had Hamelin *Alkan*, which didn't stay too long.:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 3*

I'm getting tempted to spring for this one.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Elgar*: Enigma Variations, w. Halle O./Barbirolli. Recorded 1956.










Related:

https://newrepublic.com/article/139816/breaking-elgars-enigma


----------



## Rhinotop

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Robert Simpson:
> - Symphony No.9 - Vernon Handley & the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
> - A discussion of the Symphony by the Composer*
> 
> An underrated Composer, this is my first listen to this work and so far, I am really enjoying the work. Neither the Composer nor the Interpreter have let me down so far.
> 
> I look forward to hearing the discussion of he work by the A Composer. Fingers crossed it lives up the standard of the Symphony (so far).


This gentleman is excellent. His symphonies are somewhat dramatic and certainly influenced by Nielsen.


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms *: Double concerto.
Capucon brothers.


----------



## JohnD

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 92183
> 
> Hey! Wowie! I suddenly needed som Zappa and at the same time checked out if there were new recordings. This one is nominated for a grammy, and I didn't know...LA Philharmonic with big-time-hero Esa-Pekka Salonen. Best wishes to them on the coming sunday  ALRIGHT!!!


I didn't know about this. Best of luck to them. I'm going to fix myself some broth in their honor.


----------



## JohnD

Bettina said:


> I like the funny picture and witty response! But what does this have to do with current listening?


I think a while back someone meant to praise an album by saying it was a "desert island disc", but they misspelled "desert" as "dessert", hence the funny "dessert island" cartoon, and then my witty response.


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach* ; piano concertos.
Martin Stadfeld.
One of the better upcoming pianist


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schumann, Symphony No. 3*
> 
> I'm getting tempted to spring for this one.
> 
> View attachment 92188


Don't hold back, just do it.


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven*: Der glorreiche Augenblick Op. 136

Fantasia for Piano, Chorus and Orchestra in C minor, Op. 80

City of London Choir & Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Hilary Davan Wetton


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov*: Vespers, Op. 37

Phoenix Chorale & Kansas City Chorale, Charles Bruffy


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor, Op. 23

Yevgeny Kissin (piano)

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizet La jolie fille de Perth.*

June Anderson, Alfredo Kraus, Gino Quilico et al.

Nouvel Orchestre Philharmonique, dir. Georges Prêtre.


----------



## Guest

J.P.Sweelinck keyboard works 1 CD 3


----------



## Pugg

​*Saint-Seans*; Piano concertos
Disc1

Jean-Philippe Collard / André Previn.


----------



## Pugg

*Milhaud - Complete Piano Concertos
*
disc 1

Michael Korstick (piano)

SWR Rundfunkorchester Kaiserslautern, Alun Francis

world première recordings


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Emperor concerto + Choral Fantasy (Cleveland)


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Handel - Overture to "Orlando" (Leppard/Philips)
Tartini - Violin Sonata in G minor "Devil's Trill" (Melkus/Arkiv)
J. S. Bach - Cello Suite #2 (Starker/Mercury)
Stolzel - Concerto Grosso for Trumpets, Winds, Timpani and Strings (Wahl/Nonesuch)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart / Weber / Spohr* - Clarinet Concertos
Gervase de Peyer (clarinet)

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis & Peter Maag


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Live Tennstedt*









*Mahler*
Symphony No.6 in A minor (1991 Live recording)
Symphony No.7 (1993 Live recording)
*Cond. Klaus Tennstedt, LPO, WC (2011 Issue Edition)*









*Beethoven*
Symphony No.5 in C minor, Op.67 (Live recording in Tokyo)
*Cond. Herbert Kegel, DPO, Altus (1989/2003 Remastered Edition)*


----------



## Guest

Beethoven symphony No. 7


----------



## Armanvd

I Admit That I Didn't Connect With Bach's Works That I've Listened Before (Including The Well-Tempered Clavier [Piano By Glenn Gould] and Sonatas And Partitas For Solo Violin [Violin By Nathan Milstein]) Except For Partita For Violin No. 2 In D Minor, BWV 1004 Chaconne . But I Really Loved Brandenburg Concertos.


----------



## Pugg

​*Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore*

Angela Gheorghiu (Adina), Roberto Alagna (Nemorino), Simone Alaimo (Dulcamara), Roberto Scaltriti (Belcore), Elena Dan (Giannetta)

Orchestra & Chorus of l'Opéra National de Lyon, Evelino Pidò

Recorded live in 1996.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Got this one for the Antar, but listening to Scheherazade first (I have another version which I really like).


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mozart*: Symphonies 24 - 34, w. ASMF/Marriner (EMI). Recorded 1987 - '90 at Abbey Road Studio 1. Recording Engineer: Stuart Eltham.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

deprofundis said:


> Greetings Ladie's & Gentlemen's to night im having a* Guillaume de Machaut *''marathon'' 6 hours minimun of Machaut work, i started ou whit Marcel Pérès excellent released of Machaut: Messe de Notre-Dame, than im lisening to mighty Hyperion recording Song's of Le voir dit next Darts of Love.FInally the end of the program 2 cd of brilliiant (label) le jugement de roi de navare, le vray remède d'amour and graindelavoix version embelished messe de Notre-Dame or Machaut Transkriptionen by Heinz Holliger.


Marathons are fun, I hope you enjoyed yours a lot.


----------



## Guest

Aaron Copland


----------



## starthrower

Stalin must have loved this! Crazy good fun!


----------



## Vronsky

*Bach:Toccatas BWV 910-916 (Asperen)|Mozartiano Concertos Nos. 21 & 25 (Kovacevich)*










Johann Sebastian Bach: Toccatas BWV 910-916
Bob van Asperen










Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Piano Concertos No. 21, K. 467 & No. 25, K. 503
Stephen Kovacevich *·* London Symphony Orchestra *·* Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Robert Gamble

Tubin's 1st... My first Tubin.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

A thread here made me realize I don't know much Bruckner, so I went for the 4th with my favorite orchestra  Man...I've heard this before!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Palestrina* - Missa Papae Marcelli, performed by the Tallis Scholars.

This is a different music that I am used to, the likes of which I have never heard before. I know the composer's intention was different, but to me this music sounds entirely heathen. It makes me think of standing in the middle of an endless plain, somewhere in Texas maybe, looking up at millions of stars in the sky, listening to the people gathered around a campfire singing their ancient songs into the night.

And the thanks go to the poster Der Titan, for indirectly introducing me to this music.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to the divine* Roland de Lassus:* psalmi Davidis Poenitentiales double cd on Harmonia Mundi , in my eye one of an emanation of god or if your an atheist on darn good work.Im blowen away, this franco-flemish era gentelmen is among the highest canon of pantheon of classical music of renaissance or plain classical music genieousness.

:tiphat:


----------



## EarthBoundRules

I'm going on a project to listen to all of the works on this site's recommended lists, starting with the first opera list (the one facilitated by jhar26). So today (and tomorrow) I'll be listening to Wagner - _Der Ring des Nibelungen_!

I already heard this one a couple years ago, and I liked 'Das Rheingold' the best. We'll see if that stays the same!


----------



## Robert Gamble

And on to Tubin #2 to see if it is... wait for it... Leg en dary. (I liked the 1st Symphony a lot).


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

The second volume in Hyperion's series of Mozart's violin sonatas, performed by the wonderful pairing of Alina Ibragimova and Cédric Tiberghien. Music making at its very best.


----------



## pmsummer

LE CHANSONNIER CORDIFORME
*The Consort of Musicke*
Anhtony Rooley - director
_
DECCA Eloquence_ re-issue


----------



## Guest

pmsummer said:


> LE CHANSONNIER CORDIFORME
> *The Consort of Musicke*
> Anhtony Rooley - director
> _
> DECCA Eloquence_ re-issue


it is good that this music is re-issued,I just listened to it recently.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Sibelius' 1st and 2nd from this set...


----------



## Janspe

*R. Wagner: Das Rheingold*
Orchester der Bayreuther Festspiele, led by Pierre Boulez
+ plenty of singers obviously


----------



## Guest

Ockeghem and his masterful Missa Caput and Missa Ma Maistresse for a second time in a few days.:angel:










Such a fine ensemble


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1986.


----------



## padraic

Chopin, Piano Concerto No. 1
Argerich/Abbado


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Traverso said:


> Ockeghem and his masterful Missa Caput and Missa Ma Maistresse for a second time in a few days.


I always thought that "Missa Caput" would be a good name for a mass for the dead


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Mozart: Clarinet Quintet KV.581, clarinetist Karl Leister and Quartet KV.370 For oboe and strings, oboist Lothar Koch. Both works including soloists of the Berlin Philharmonic. DG vinyl lp. Beautiful playing. As usual, Leister displays his marvelous tone and style.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After a long symphony (earlier post), it's time for THIS  I also listened to myself sightread the bassclef in Bachs partita bwv 827 on my "new" baritoneguitar (bought an extra thick string...). All the notes I'm used to were on a different string...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2*

I probably shouldn't say this out loud, but I like Karajan's big-boned Schumann. It's not as fleet of foot as Gardiner, but the recording has a lot of body, and the orchestral playing is lovely.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Symphony #4...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Can you listen to 2 Bruckner symphonies in one evening? Maybe...I'll sit for a while, with some aquavit in my glass, and wonder... 
UPDATE: It is possible, and also pretty cool


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 92207
> 
> Can you listen to 2 Bruckner symphonies in one evening? Maybe...I'll sit for a while, with some aquavit in my glass, and wonder...


Please tell me what you think of the Hamburgers when you are done


----------



## Vronsky

*Rameau & Charpentier: Musique de Ballet (Les Arts Florissants & William Christie)*










Musique de Ballet
Jean-Philippe Rameau
Les fêtes d'Hébé
Hippolyte et Aricie
Marc-Antoine Charpentier
La descente d'Orphée aux enfers
Les plaisirs de Versailles
Médée
Les Arts Florissants *·* William Christie


----------



## jailhouse

scriabin symphony no. 1 (pletnev)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

SiegendesLicht said:


> Please tell me what you think of the Hamburgers when you are done


I'm not done yet, but I never put on music or performers I don't like...How do I know that when I like to hear new things? I'm not sure if I've heard the Hamburgers before (I should have). I think they sound fantastic, but I don't expect anything else from German orchestras! I give them 2 thumbs up and a big aquavit grin


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2008, 1998.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I'm not done yet, but I never put on music or performers I don't like...How do I know that when I like to hear new things? I'm not sure if I've heard the Hamburgers before (I should have). I think they sound fantastic, but I don't expect anything else from German orchestras! I give them 2 thumbs up and a big aquavit grin


That is very nice to hear! As a newly-made Hamburger, I am particularly interested in what the rest of the world thinks about my home orchestra(s) (there are three of them)  Next weeek they will be actually performing Bruckner's 8th that you are listening to, at the Elbphilharmonie, but under a different conductor, Kent Nagano. Of course the tickets are long sold out


----------



## Janspe

*F. Schubert: String Quartet in D minor, D.810*
Quartetto Italiano









What a fantastic piece this is, moves me very deeply...


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 54*


----------



## Guest

The Mirror of Narcissus


----------



## Guest

Symphony No.2


----------



## deprofundis

Traverso this most be wonderfull missa caput of mighty Johannes Ockeghem by The clerk's ensemble great just woaw im drooling like a pavlov dog over this


----------



## Gordontrek

Listening to this over and over. Simply delightful, and puts an ear-to-ear grin on my face.


----------



## starthrower

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 2008, 1998.


Bartok, Boulez, and DG. A great combination!


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to a new purchase call *Missa Conceptio Tua médieval and renaissance music for advent *by Schola antiqua of Chicago, featuring none other than Pierre de la Rue. on naxos rooster.


----------



## jailhouse

^yeah those piano concertos conducted by boulez are absolute perfection imo.

np: debussy preludes by Bavouzet. Great sound quality


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Composer Kid

The soundtrack to Children of Men! Beautiful and spiritual CD containing mostly John Tavener along with a touch of Mahler, Handel and Penderecki! (It's also a great movie)


----------



## Rhinotop

Harris: Symphony Nr. 3 (Bernstein, NYPO)

Great!


----------



## deprofundis

Im finnish tonight whit a good herbal tea hail Twinning! and the great Gesualdo and his magrigali libri 1-3 on the label CPO great interpretor great voic, it's the Amsterdam Gesualdo Consort no wonder , i guess there specialist than to bed deprofundis, I'm trying to have a sane routine ahealth one and sleeping routine , sleeping at same hours waking up in the morning at same hours as usual i sthe best.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert*; Symphony no 4

Riccardo Muti conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Symphonies.
Dics 1
V.P. Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert:*

Moments musicaux (6) for piano, D. 780 (Op. 94)
Piano Sonata No. 13 in A major, D. 664 (Op. 120)

Alexandre Tharaud.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Barber*; Knoxville summer 1915
Eleanor Steber
*Barber*: Hermit songs.
Leontyne price.


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Requiem in D minor, K626
Ave verum corpus, K618

Frank Lopardo, Waltraud Meier, James Morris, Patrizia Pace

Berliner Philharmoniker, Stockholm Chamber Choir, Swedish Radio Choir, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## jim prideaux

contemplating a concert at the Sage Gateshead in the near future-Elder and the Halle and it includes Dvorak's 8th Symphony and I am therefore listening to the work on my I pod readying myself for work-Belohlavek and the Czech Philharmonic.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini: Norma
*
Elena Souliotis (Norma), Fiorenza Cossotto (Adalgisa), Mario Del Monaco (Pollione), Carlo Cava (Oroveso), Athos Cesarini (Flavio) & Giuliana Tavolaccini (Clotilde)

Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Silvio Varviso.


----------



## Judith

Schumann Violin Concerto

Joshua Bell
The Cleveland Orchestra
Christoph Von Donhnanyi


From the album

Tchaikovsky Wieniaeski Brahms Schumann Concertos 
Familiarising myself with Schumann ( and getting there). What better way to do this than with my bestie lol!


----------



## Armanvd

Going Through Another Recommended Recording Of Bradenburg Concertos.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert*: Impromptus.
Arthur and Lucas Jussen


----------



## bharbeke

William Boyce: Symphonies 1-8 (Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields)

These are mostly forgettable, but No. 5 is worthy of a listen. It's the brass that make it stand out.


----------



## Guest

deprofundis said:


> Im finnish tonight whit a good herbal tea hail Twinning! and the great Gesualdo and his magrigali libri 1-3 on the label CPO great interpretor great voic, it's the Amsterdam Gesualdo Consort no wonder , i guess there specialist than to bed deprofundis, I'm trying to have a sane routine ahealth one and sleeping routine , sleeping at same hours waking up in the morning at same hours as usual i sthe best.


I am looking for that one,the madrigals , they are sold out ,I contacted the Gesualdo consort but they can't help me also.


----------



## Pugg

*Strauss*, R.: Ein Heldenleben; Death & Transfiguration
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Guest

J.P.SWeelinck Keyboard works 2 CD 1


----------



## starthrower




----------



## AndyS

Conglomerate said:


>


Thought I'd give this a try, having not listened to Glass before. Really enjoyed it


----------



## Pugg

​
*Hummel*:
Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor, Op. 89
Piano Concerto No. 2 in A minor, Op. 85

Stephen Hough (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra, Bryden Thomson


----------



## stejo

Today a "Vinyl-day". Starting with Prokofiev and Isaac Stern, this can´t go wrong 
After a week listening to downloads, cd:s and SACD:s it´s very relaxing listening to vinyl...


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven: Symphony No. 1 (Cluytens, Berlin Philharmonic)

Once again, this symphony is coming in at the "good" level. I have a few other recommendations, but after hearing four of these, it probably will not have a performance break through to the highest level. Still, any composer would love to have a symphony that always delights the ear, so this is still a success.


----------



## stejo

And now Haydn Cello concert with Rostropovich and a subwoofer... = Nirvana


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*:
Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1
Cello Concerto No. 2 in D major, Hob. VIIb:2 (Op. 101)
Symphony No. 13 in D major

Steven Isserlis (cello)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Roger Norrington


----------



## stejo

Pugh Yes!
I know you like Isserlis, I haven't got anything from him, i will check him up !


----------



## stejo

Before making dinner (Codfish/Potatos/egg-sauce/and some vegetables) for me and my (Netflix)wife I listen to Mahler
whom I´m being more and more fond of.

View attachment 92224


----------



## Vasks

_Just Jan...on vinyl_

*Sibelius - All'Overtura from "Scenes historiques, Op.25" (Gibson/RCA)
Sibelius - Symphony #1 (Davis/Philips)*


----------



## Robert Gamble

CD #3 (Piano Trio #3 and Violin and Cello Concerto)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts, Op. 5 (Requiem)
*
Barry Banks (tenor)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus & London Philharmonic Choir, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Pugg

stejo said:


> Before making dinner (Codfish/Potatos/egg-sauce/and some vegetables) for me and my (Netflix)wife I listen to Mahler
> whom I´m being more and more fond of.
> 
> View attachment 92224


Your attachment doesn't work stejo.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988.


----------



## stejo

Pugg said:


> Your attachment doesn't work stejo.


Sorry, don´t know why , try to fix it...


----------



## Guest

Oh Come O Come Emanual! This carol was in my head while I was shopping.:angel:


----------



## Guest

The Garden of Zephirus










Mon Cuer me fait tous dis penser Guillaune Dufay :angel: Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Sonata No. 1*

I started with Uchida, but for some reason she wasn't doing it for me, so I went back to Schiff.


----------



## Janspe

Barbara Hannigan doing Ligeti's Mysteries of the Macabre with Göteborgs Symfoniker:






I can't get enough of this, seriously. So much wit, humor, intelligence and pure hellish energy compressed into 8 minutes of music. Ligeti is my hero!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1996.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

So I liked listening to Bruckner so much, that I have to hear 'em all. Tonight no. 6. Liked the Hamburgers and Simone Young in no. 8 and it's pretty new. I like new recordings too


----------



## elgar's ghost

A disc each from Max and Max tonight.

Max Reger - String Quartet no.1 in G-minor op.54 no.1 (1901) and String Quartet no.5 in F-sharp minor op.121 (1911):










Peter Maxwell Davies - _Into the Labyrinth_ for tenor and orchestra [Text: composer, adapted from _'The Well'_by G. Mackay Brown] (1983) and _Sinfonietta Accademica_ (1983):


----------



## starthrower

I was searching for a couple more good Mahler 6ths and found this one. Orchestra sound and detail is beautiful, and this one gets enthusiastic reviews from fans. Barbirolli's EMI recording sounds great as well. But Berlin Classics has some great stuff for a small label. Much of it re-issued by Brilliant Classics.


----------



## Barbebleu

Bach's Italian Concerto in F played by the inimitable Glenn Gould. Next up Chromatic Fantasy in D Major.


----------



## Sonata

After an opera binge, time to change it up with some chamber music, Martinu's string quartets


----------



## Guest

Musica della Capella Sistina a real beautiful recording,masterful singing,totally absorbing.:angel:

A crushing Stabat Mater,fortunately on cd so everything is without distortions and clear.


----------



## Guest

The Rzewski today. Wow, Levit plays this viciously demanding piece even more compellingly than does Marc-Andre Hamelin. Better sound, too.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Bohuslav Martinu: Concerto for Harpsichord & Small Orchestra (1935) H.246
Robert Hill (Harpsichord), Klaus Simon & the Holst-Sinfonietta *

A beautiful piece indeed, performed with style & grace. It is refreshing to hear a relatively modern piece composed with the Harpsichord in mind. It works really well.


----------



## starthrower

Disc One:

Lichtbogen
Grammaire des reves
Du Cristal

Amazing composer! If you like Norgard, and Takemitsu, you might want to give Saariaho a listen. She reminds me of a Nordic with Japanese influences.


----------



## Janspe

*B. Bartók: Violin Concerto No. 1 and No. 2 (Sz. 36 & 112)*
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, led by Daniel Harding
Isabelle Faust, violin









I keep coming back to this recording over and over again, Faust really knows what she's doing with Bartók's two masterpieces. I say this to any fans of Bartók, Faust, Harding, the Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, violin music, concertos ... _listen to this recording._


----------



## JB Lully

JS Bach, St. Matthew Passion: Buss und Reu
Maureen Forrester Sings Bach and Handel
Maureen Forrester, I Solisti di Zagreb & Antonio Janigro

Just discovered this fabulous collection today.


----------



## Sonata

Trying out Marilyn Horne


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1987.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening before my sleep Ockeghem : missa Caput rendition by graindelavoix it's the only one i have of this works bummer, Traverso made me jealous whit the Ockeghem Missa Caput by The Clerk's ensemble (i wink), than i will lisen to the Guillaume de Machaut by Graindelavoix or Marcel Pérès of ensemble organum.Have a good night friends and followers on Talk Classacal, and take care.

:tiphat:


----------



## jailhouse

ligeti project disc 1 (chamber concerto, piano concerto, melodien, mysteries of the macabre trumpet version)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart:* Piano Concertos Nos. 22 & 25
_David Fray_ (piano)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Jaap van Zweden.


----------



## deprofundis

Im currently having a *''Guillaume Dufay Missa's Marathon"* at least 3 hours of him, primo im lisening to a cd Mass for st Anthony Abbot, split whit Gilles Binchois of *ensemble Binchois Consort Director Andrew Kirkman* *on hyperion, absolutly fabuleous!

Deuxio im lisening to *Missa for St.James the greater * same director* has firstly afored mention cd, tercio im finish the night whit Missa Se la face oy pale whit the amazing and acclaim ensemble *Diabolus in musica *direction Antoine Guerber.Thanks for read fans friends and follower here on talk classical, if you like what you read join my groups.Have a goodnight Take care folks all of yah!

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Oh Come O Come Emanual! This carol was in my head while I was shopping.:angel:


Either too late or early.


----------



## Pugg

​*Paul Juon* 
Rhapsodische Symphonie op. 95
Bamberger Symphoniker, Graeme Jenkins


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms - Piano Trios*

Beaux Arts Trio.


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> Trying out Marilyn Horne


Did you like the voice Sonata?


----------



## KenOC

Boris Tchaikovsky, Piano Quintet (1962). The composer with the Prokofiev Quartet. Intense, a keeper for sure.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini; Stabat Mater*

Catherine Malfitano, Agnes Baltsa, Robert Gambill & Gwynne Howell

Coro e Orchestra del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino, _Riccardo Muti_


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Either too late or early.


I know what you mean but for me it was the right time and I liked it as a beautiful echo.


----------



## Guest

J.P.Sweelinck keyboards works book 2 CD 2


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss: Salome* ( Original cover)

Birgit Nilsson (Salome), Gerhard Stolze (Herod), Eberhard Wächter (Jochanaan), Grace Hoffman (Herodias), Waldemar Kmentt (Narraboth), Josephine Veasey (Ein Page)

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra,Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Brahms' Symphonies Nos. 2 & 4
Gunter Wand & NDR Sinfonieorchester*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert: Winterreise D911*

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Helmut Deutsch (piano)


----------



## Andolink

*John McCabe*: _String Quartet No. 4_ (1982)










*Edmund Rubbra*: _Concerto in A for Viola and Orchestra, Op. 75_
Rivka Golani, viola
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley


----------



## jim prideaux

Kalinnikov -1st Symphony performed by Jarvi and the SNO.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Pergolsi / Wassenaer*: Concerti Armonici Nos. 1-6

I Musici


----------



## Guest

J.P.Sweelinck keyboards works book 2 CD 3


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert:*

Piano Trio No. 1 in B flat major, D898
Piano Trio movement in B flat major, D28
Notturno in E flat major for piano trio, D897 (Op. post.148)

Vienna Piano Trio.


----------



## PlaySalieri

I had another one of those moments tuning into radio 3 when I hear for the first time something special not knowing what it is.

what was it? 

RVW sy 9.

why VWs fame seems to be confined to Britain I do not know.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Looking for something a little different to listen to as I import some different music to listen to on my phone and iPod, I decided to listen some of the works of Jon Lord performed by various forces.


















​


----------



## Manxfeeder

stomanek said:


> I had another one of those moments tuning into radio 3 when I hear for the first time something special not knowing what it is.
> 
> what was it?
> 
> RVW sy 9.
> 
> why VWs fame seems to be confined to Britain I do not know.


He has at least one fan in Nashville.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Ma Mere L'Oye, Le Tombeau de Couperin.*

Personally, I think Martinon is either let down by the Orchestre de Paris, or maybe he isn't as sympathetic to Ravel as he is with his fabulous Debussy set.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*:
Concerto in D minor for Violin, Piano and String Orchestra
Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. post.
(second version)

Gidon Kremer & Martha Argerich

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Guest

Scattered Ashes CD 1


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia Antarctica (Symphony No.7)
Bernard Haitink & the London Philharmonic Orchestra with Sheila Armstrong

*








A remarkable piece.


----------



## pmsummer

COMPLETE MUSIC FOR SOLO LYRA VIOL
*William Lawes*
Richard Boothby - lyra viol
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Vasks

*Smetana - Overture to "Libuse" (Stankovsky/Marco Polo)
Dohnanyi - Konzertstuck for Cello & Orchestra (Wallfisch/Chandos)
Jezek - Equatorial Rag (Schleiermacher/MDG)
Veress - Hommage a Paul Klee (Holliger/Teldec)*


----------



## starthrower

I'd love to have a nice bass clarinet, but they cost 10 grand!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: A Sea Symphony
Bernard Haitink & the London Philharmonic Orchestra et al.*









More Vaughan Williams as this afternoon ticks onwards.


----------



## sbmonty

The Saturday Symphony thread got me listening to VW for the first time. No. 7 right now. Happy to get to know these works!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

sbmonty said:


> The Saturday Symphony thread got me listening to VW for the first time. No. 7 right now. Happy to get to know these works!


That is one set of Vaughan Williams I have never heard but keep meaning to. If I may ask, how does it compare with Bernard Haitink and Adrian Boult recordings?

I usually love anything Vernon Handley records (especially his recordings of Malcolm Arnold and Charles Stanford) but this seems to have slipped through the net for me.


----------



## Pugg

​*Rossini*: Le Siège de Corinthe

_Beverly Sills/ Shirley Verrret/Justino Días/Harry Theyard._
Meastro Thomas Schippers conducting.


----------



## Andolink

*Michael Tippett*: _Concerto for Orchestra_










*Igor Stravinsky*: _Canticum Sacrum_


----------



## deprofundis

I'm currently lisening to 5 cd's, a mareveleous Box-set for advanced or newbies in ars nova and medieval lore:

*Kights, Maids And Miracles *:The springs of middle ages (ensemble_ La Reverdie_ ,on _outhere music , division Arcana)_.A wise advice would be to pick this up now, run to your local records store or download it, get it pronto it's an imperative order lol, let's toss in humorous vibe, common do yah trust me or not , and i support records store please dont close god dammit i like order darn cd in records store and i wont submit to mp3, only in rare case.Take care friends and followers on talk classical, regarless of whatever im getting better less edgy more relax so enought said , to be follow in the next episode...

:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1995, 1988/9.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Piano Concertos Nos. 1 - 3*


----------



## bharbeke

Haydn: Symphony No. 97 (Hermann Scherchen, Vienna Symphony Orchestra)

This recording was very fine.


----------



## Heliogabo

For Berg's birthday










Berg is not the birthday boy? Ok, no.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Just one disc this evening - the songs of Michael Tippett for solo voice and piano/guitar (complete all bar Tippett's final contribution to the genre, _Caliban's Song_ from 1995, which was composed the year after this recording). Included also are some of the composer's Purcell realisations made in conjunction with Walter Bergmann.

_Music_ - version for voice and piano [Text: P.B. Shelley] (1960), _(3) Songs for Ariel_ for solo voice and piano [Texts: W. Shakespeare] (1962), _(3) Songs for Achilles_ for tenor and guitar [Texts: composer] (1961), _Boyhood's End_ - cantata for tenor and piano [Texts: W.H. Hudson] (1943) and _The Heart's Assurance_ - song cycle for high voice and piano [Texts: S Keyes and A. Lewis] (1950-51).

Purcell realisations - _If Music Be the Food of Love_, _An Epithalamium (A Wedding Song)_, _The Fatal Hour Comes on Apace_, _Mad Bess (from Silent Shades)_ and _Sweeter than Roses_.


----------



## Guest

The service of Venus and Mars


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

I've been listening to this fine live recording of Jacopo Peri's _Euridice_









Earliest (surviving) opera, so they say.


----------



## deprofundis

Here what i currently lisening i hosted my father has guess he ask me for something to drink, i said i got Brandy Chemineaud, i pored two shoot in cognac glasses, and gave him choice on tea blend Irish tea or English Breakfast tea, he choose english tea thecnically orange pekoe his flavor, i had to talk about it since i have a new electric water boiler yeah.. and it work fine for a mere 23 $ bought at a dollars store haha what a joke this is awesome i have become a ardent tea drinker, whit caffeinne or whiteout(herbal) and i love Twinning(U.K) futil detail but relevant to music..

While we had this meeting I put a good version of* Monterverdi Vesper's,* i gave him my naxos version of this because he did not had it, anyway, than i put a naxos offering* Missa conceptio Tua *featuring the smart polyphony of Pierre de la Rue.hmm delightfull, now im lisening to *Jacobus Vaet* complete sacred work on Brilliant, what and incredible offering brilliant struck a homerun whit this one, this his all you dream of , for Vaet fans and newbies.

So this is all for now take care dear friens and follower of deprofundis.


----------



## jailhouse

Mahler 3 (Chailly)

Perfect for this blizzard right now.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1993, 2005.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Tamara by Balakirev on now. London Symphony Orch. and Valery Gergiev on spotify.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 58 and 59*

Adam Fischer and the Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra.


----------



## Guest

Symphony No.7









Goldbergs


----------



## deprofundis

The great Lassus for tonight his poenitentiales pslami Davidis, what an incredible work to be heard, than im into Portuguese polyphony Whit fews cd to name 3 two naxos one of anaother label and of course i had to tell you folks i order the quitencensse of portuguese polyphony Manuel Cardoso : requiem ensemble Thallis Scholar's hooo this gonna be good so good i can tell, the other one is Cardoso's Missa Misere mihi domine.I can't wait there allready paid i just have to pick them up when they arrived.

ohh ouii, hmm yes deprofundis fell in the highest of heaven level, than there are like 4 cd roder at a small distro once again Portuguese polyphony, because i am one of the sole menber of talk classical to acknowledge Portuugal greater than great master's

Take care all of my friends and followers on talk classical :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, La Mer*


----------



## opus55

Mahler 1










James Levine conducting London Symphony Orchestra. 1974.


----------



## opus55

Handel: Giulio Cesare










Exhilarating!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## bharbeke

Jerry Goldsmith: Air Force One soundtrack

This is a very good soundtrack, especially given how little time Goldsmith had to work on it. The standout track is "Escape From Air Force One." I also like five of the other seven tracks, especially "The Hijacking."


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*:
Barcarolle in F sharp major, Op. 60
Mazurkas (3), Op. 59
new recording

Polonaise No. 7 in A flat major, Op. 61 'Polonaise-fantaisie'
Two Nocturnes Op. 62
Mazurkas (3), Op. 63
Waltz No. 6 in D flat major, Op. 64 No. 1 'Minute Waltz'
new recording

Waltz No. 7 in C sharp minor, Op. 64 No. 2
new recording

Waltz No. 8 in A flat major, Op. 64 No. 3
new recording

Mazurka No. 49 in F minor, Op. 68 No. 4

*Maurizio Pollini* (piano)


----------



## Pugg

bharbeke said:


> Jerry Goldsmith: Air Force One soundtrack
> 
> This is a very good soundtrack, especially given how little time Goldsmith had to work on it. The standout track is "Escape From Air Force One." I also like five of the other seven tracks, especially "The Hijacking."


Get off of my plane....


----------



## opus55

Bax: Winter Legends


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*:Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 53 
Romance in F minor, Op. 11

Itzhak Perlman (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Armanvd

The Third Recording of Brandenburg Concertos I'm Listening To , Amazing.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*; Symphony no 5

Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Chopin*:
> Barcarolle in F sharp major, Op. 60
> Mazurkas (3), Op. 59
> new recording
> 
> Polonaise No. 7 in A flat major, Op. 61 'Polonaise-fantaisie'
> Two Nocturnes Op. 62
> Mazurkas (3), Op. 63
> Waltz No. 6 in D flat major, Op. 64 No. 1 'Minute Waltz'
> new recording
> 
> Waltz No. 7 in C sharp minor, Op. 64 No. 2
> new recording
> 
> Waltz No. 8 in A flat major, Op. 64 No. 3
> new recording
> 
> Mazurka No. 49 in F minor, Op. 68 No. 4
> 
> *Maurizio Pollini* (piano)


This received a terrible review in the new _Gramophone_--how do you like it?


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> This received a terrible review in the new _Gramophone_--how do you like it?


As soon as it in I let you know, post not until 13.00( our time)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt*: Malédiction, S121 Op. 452
Piano Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, S124
Piano Concerto No. 2 in A major, S125

_Alexandre Kantorow_ (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: I Vespri Siciliani*

recorded in 1973

Sherrill Milnes (Guido di Montforte), Plácido Domingo (Arrigo), Martina Arroyo (Elena), Terence Sharpe (Il Sire di Bethume), Ruggero Raimondi (Giovanni da Procida), Richard Van Allan (Il Conte Vaudemont), Maria Ewing (Ninetta), Leo Goeke (Danieli), Kenneth Collins (Tebaldo), James Morris (Roberto), Alan Byers (Manfredo)

New Philharmonia Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, James Levine.


----------



## Armanvd

Another Amazing Recording , Thank You Jailhouse For Recommendation


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Piano concerto 1 ; (Haitink) Cello Sonata 1 (Harrell)


----------



## Guest

Music For The Lion Hearted King


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Violin Sonatas

Josef Suk & Julius Katchen


----------



## Sonata

Tosca, with Maria Callas


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rimsky Korsakov*:
Scheherazade, Op. 35
Symphony No. 2, Op. 9 'Antar'

Orchestra of the Suisse Romande, Ansermet.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Robert Schumann: Symphonies Nos.1-4
Philippe Herreweghe & Orchestre des Champs-Élysées*

In the mood for a grouping of more familiar pieces from a less familiar ensemble of performers. So far, very enjoyable indeed.


----------



## Guest

J.P.Sweelinck CD 1 Ton Koopman


----------



## Richard8655

armanvd said:


> The Third Recording of Brandenburg Concertos I'm Listening To , Amazing.


Well, that's an unusual album cover for Baroque period music. Like it or not, it's original.


----------



## Heliogabo

*Tchaikowsky, Serenade for strings Op. 48
Dvorák, Serenade for winds Op. 44 *
_ASMIF, Neville Marriner_

No photo for this rare Phillips edition (1991), that I bought used yesterday.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Victor Herbert,*
Serenade for Strings, Op. 12
Maximilian Hornung (cello)

Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim, Sebastian Tewinkel.


----------



## Pugg

Heliogabo said:


> *Tchaikowsky, Serenade for strings Op. 48
> Dvorák, Serenade for winds Op. 44 *
> _ASMIF, Neville Marriner_
> 
> No photo for this rare Phillips edition (1991), that I bought used yesterday.











Here you go 
New cover


----------



## Vasks

_First play of this CD and it's contents are delicious_


----------



## Heliogabo

Pugg said:


> View attachment 92270
> 
> 
> Here you go
> New cover


Thanks, Pugg, you' re gentle, but it isn't,  these are both string serenades, and my edition content is Tchaikowski, string serenade coupled with Dvorák wind serenade.
It´s a german edition in fact: Die Klassik Basis-Diskothek 47, maybe you have seen some items?


----------



## Richard8655

Jordi Savall seems to merge the historical with the musical in his performances.


----------



## Pugg

Heliogabo said:


> Thanks, Pugg, you' re gentle, but it isn't,  these are both string serenades, and my edition content is Tchaikowski, string serenade coupled with Dvorák wind serenade.
> It´s a german edition in fact: Die Klassik Basis-Diskothek 47, maybe you have seen some items?


I get it, those ( your) records are special made for series like Readers Digests.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizet: Les Pêcheurs de Perles
*
Nicolai Gedda (Nadir), Janine Micheau (Leila), Ernest Blanc (Zurga), Jaques Mars (Nourabad)

Choeurs et Orchestre du Théâtre National de l'Opéra-Comique, Pierre Dervaux.


----------



## padraic

Bruckner, Symphony No. 0
Simone Young/Philharmoniker Hamburg


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*J.S. Bach: Concertos for Harpsichord Nos.1,2,5 & 6
Karl Richter (Harpsichord) & the Münchener Bach-Orchester*

After listening to the four Schumann Symphonies from Herreweghe cycleon Harmonia Mundi consecutively, I feel in the need for something significantly different.

When it comes to JS Bach, it is to Glenn Gould, Angela Hewitt and more recently Murray Perahia I turn for modern Piano performance.

For Harpsichord, no one has ever come close to Karl Richter.


----------



## bharbeke

Christophe Beck: Ant-Man soundtrack

This is a pretty fun soundtrack. Quality is consistently high across the board.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## stejo

Lisening to this record and love it, great playing, great balanced audio. Compared it to the new Paavel haas recording
(Top rated i Gramophone) which I think sounds "electrified" and unbalanced (Though great playing) .
Strange things with this rewievs and a great things which streaming services which let you compare ...
The Jerusalem have made my week so far.
Happy Weekend to all !


----------



## stejo

Vasks said:


> _First play of this CD and it's contents are delicious_


Must start listen to Lalo, I must admit that I don't know anything about him, where do I start ?


----------



## Granate

SiegendesLicht said:


> Please tell me what you think of the Hamburgers when you are done


They deliver very strong performances, be sure to turn the bass dynamics higher. For Young's set, she's at best with the least recorded versions (00,0,2,3,4&8).


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.9 - I*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Reginald Goodall, BBC SO, BBC Legends (1974/2006 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Eugen Jochum, SOdBR, DG (1955/1997 Remastered Edition)*










*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1903 Version, Ed. Loewe)
*Cond. Hans Knappertsbusch, BPO, Audite (1950/2010 Remastered Edition)*

*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1903 Version, Ed. Loewe)
*Cond. Hans Knappertsbusch, BPO, Audite (1950 Live recording / 2010 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1903 Version, Ed. Loewe)
*Cond. Hans Knappertsbusch, BaySO, Orfeo (1958 Live recording / 2002 Remastered Edition)*


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.9 - II*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. John Barbirolli, HO, BBC Legends (1966 Live recording / 2000 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Orel)
*Cond. Wilhelm Furtwängler, BPO, DG (1944 Live recording / 1994 Issue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Takashi Asahina, OPO, Jean Jean (1976/2000 Issue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Leonard Bernstein, WPO, DG (1992 Live recording / 2007 Reissue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Bernard Haitink, RCO, Phillips (1965/2005 Reissue Edition)*

_Hi. Yesterday I already finished my mid-term exams and went back home for a few days of rest. This is not exactly the last episode I have of Bruckner. After 48 No.9 recordings, I will give a quick overview of Te Deums and Masses. Then I will start with a "quick" Bruckner challenge round-up of 12 cycles that I did not consider for this first round.

I brought my old budget Sennheiser headphones home and left the Superlux ones I always use for Bruckner in my appartment. Now I am noticing the difference a lot and I don't want to downgrade unfairly the next recordings. Until Tuesday I will only listen to contemporary alternative music with my Sennheisers, not Bruckner. _


----------



## Vasks

stejo said:


> Must start listen to Lalo, I must admit that I don't know anything about him, where do I start ?


His "Symphonie Espagnol", "Cello Concerto" and Overture to "Le Roi d'Ys" are his most famous pieces.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling new releases. These can be considered, but all works are well-represented with recordings. So, if interested, also audition what's already out there.

Personally, I like Bertrand for *Bloch* Suites (harmonia mundi), and Ensemble Modern/Eotvos (Sony) for most of the *Ligeti* here. His Melodien I've never fancied, due to the ear-bothering frequency.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

J.P.Sweelinck CD 2 Ton Koopman


----------



## Vaneyes

stejo said:


> Must start listen to *Lalo*, I must admit that I don't know anything about him, where do I start ?


To get you started, *Lalo* YT performances. :tiphat:

Cello Concerto w. Rolland/BBC PO/Varga (ASV, ca1992)






Symphonie Espagnole w. Chung/OSM/Dutoit (Decca, ca1980)


----------



## deprofundis

I'm lisening to* Gesualdo's *sacred books Liber 1 for 5 voices than his liber 2 for 6 or 7 voices this is the program for the afternoon.


----------



## stejo

Vaneyes said:


> To get you started, *Lalo* YT performances. :tiphat:
> 
> Cello Concerto w. Rolland/BBC PO/Varga (ASV, ca1992)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphonie Espagnole w. Chung/OSM/Dutoit (Decca, ca1980)


Thanks I´ll try these pieces!


----------



## stejo

Vasks said:


> His "Symphonie Espagnol", "Cello Concerto" and Overture to "Le Roi d'Ys" are his most famous pieces.


Great! I´ll check them up!


----------



## Guest

The study of Love


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Symphony No.8
Bernard Haitink & the London Philharmonic Orchestra *

I typically choose Sit Adrian Boult's second EMI cycle in his RVW EMI/Warner set but recently I have been hooked on Bernard Haitink's approach. Not to knock the former which I still hold in high regard, but Haitink's recordings are a breath of fresh air that have rekindled my interest in this Composer.

Both this work and his set of recordings are excellent. _Very_ rewarding.

*Change of plan, as I was finishing my post, the *Ninth Symphony *(the second work on this disc)began and hooked me in. Consequently, I have chosen to listen to the rest of this recording before turning in for the night.


----------



## pmsummer

THE PLAY OF DANIEL
_13th-century Biblical drama written by students at the school of Beauvais Cathedral_
*The Dufay Collective*
William Lyons - director
_
Harmonia Mundi USA
_


----------



## pmsummer

Traverso said:


> it is good that this music is re-issued,I just listened to it recently.


Indeed. Your post inspired my acquisition!

All the best.


----------



## starthrower

Snagged a mint used copy for 5 bucks. This opera makes me laugh, and I have no idea what the dialogue is? Will read the booklet this weekend.


----------



## Andolink

*Igor Stravinsky*: _Agon_ & _Requiem Canticles_










*Michael Tippett*: _Triple Concerto_


----------



## George O

*a wonderful cd gift to me*










Pieces de Clavessin

Johann-Jakob Froberger (1616-1667)

Blandine Verlet, harpsichord

CD on Astrée / Auvidis (France), from 1989

5 stars

This is the second recording of Froberger released by Verlet. I mistakenly posted earlier that her 2000 release was her second, but that one was actually her third.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Bolero*


----------



## deprofundis

Im lsening to the awesome cd of *Antoine Brume*l put out by Hyperion of thee mighty ensemble Brabant missa beata virgine + motets, oh dear_ Stephen Rice_ i love your work i got almost all ensemble Brabant release.Than to finnish the night im goeing to lisen to some Thomas louis de Victoria: lamentations on archiv Produktion records split whit Gesualdo.Please have a good night and rest dear firends and followers of deprofundis of talk classical.

:tiphat:


----------



## Janspe

*M. Lindberg: Mano a mano*
Timo Korhonen, guitar









I seldom listen to solo guitar pieces - obviously I should, this piece in question was really cool!


----------



## Pugg

*For the Saturday symphony tradition .*

​
*Glazunov*: Symphony 6

Vladimir Fedoseyev.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Now playing:

​*Brahms*: Piano works.
disc 1

Peter Rösel


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


>


The trumpet player was so bloody nervous, but he stands firm.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt*: Transcendental Studies, S139 Nos. 1-12

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)


----------



## Haydn man

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Glazunov*: Symphony 6
> 
> Vladimir Fedoseyev.


I am listening to this right now


----------



## Casebearer

Reinbert de Leeuw playing the wonderful La Notte by Ferenc Liszt. (It starts after some 2 minutes).


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gounod: St Cecilia Mass*

Irmgard Seefried, Gerhard Stolze & Hermann Uhde

Czech Philharmonic Chorus & Orchestra, Igor Markevitch.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch*: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 9

Swedish Dances, Op. 63/ Piano Quintet in G minor, Op. post.
Dene Olding (violin), Piers Lane (piano) &
Piers Lane (piano)

Goldner String Quartet


----------



## Pugg

​
* Verdi: La forza del destino*

Leontyne Price (Leonora di Vargas), Richard Tucker (Don Alvaro), Robert Merrill (Don Carlo), Shirley Verrett (Preziosilla), Giorgio Tozzi (Padre Guardiano), Ezio Flagello (Fra Melitone), Corinna Vozza (Curra), Piero De Palma (Mastro Trabuco), Mario Rinaudo (Un Chirurgo), Rolf Bottcher (Un Alcalde)

RCA Italiana Opera Chorus & RCA Italiana Opera Orchestra, Thomas Schippers.


----------



## Haydn man

Following on from Glazunov 
This is the first disc of Barber symphonies I recently purchased, on my journey through American music


----------



## elgar's ghost

starthrower said:


> Snagged a mint used copy for 5 bucks. This opera makes me laugh, and I have no idea what the dialogue is? Will read the booklet this weekend.


Starthrower, I was in the same boat as well but if you look at the bottom of Wikipedia's page for _The Nose_ there is a link to the libretto in English which can be read on screen or downloaded.


----------



## Andolink

*Luigi Dallapiccola*: _Due Pezzi_ (1947), _Variazioni_ (1952-54), _Dialoghi_ (1959-60) & _Three Questions with Two Answers_ (1962-63)


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Brahms: Piano Concerto No.2 in B-flat, Op.83 Moura Lympany/Omroeporkest/Roberto Benzi
Brahms: Symphony No.3 in F, Op.90 Symphony of the Air/Sir Thomas Beecham

Two splendid performances heard via youtube. Neither were recorded commercially by their respective protagonists, and both are well worth hearing. The concerto is given a very strong performance by Moura Lympany, and the sound on this is very good, it dates from 1966. The sound on the 1957 broadcast by the Symphony of the Air (the post-Toscanini NBC Symphony Orchestra) calls for some tolerance, but Beecham's blazing performance makes it well worth it, at the climax's he frequently exhorts the orchestra to even greater passion, which is saying something. It's certainly not the only Brahms 3rd you'd ever want to hear, but I was bowled over by it, and am going to listen to it again...... immediately!!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Orchestral works of Johannes Brahms and Max Reger part one.

Brahms - _Serenade no.1_ in D op.11 (1857), Piano Concerto no.1 in D-minor op.15 (1859), _Serenade no.2_ in A op.16 (1859) and _Ein deutsches Requiem_ for soprano and baritone solos, mixed chorus and orchestra op.45 (1868):

















The artwork shown for the two _Serenades_ is different to my recording but the same performances. Unable to source an image for the Piano Concerto - it was played by Martino Tirimo with the London PO conducted by Kurt Sanderling (label: CFP Silver Doubles)

Reger - _Variationen und Fuge über ein Thema von Beethoven_ for two pianos [arrangement for orchestra] op.86 (orig. 1905 - arr. 1915), _Sinfonietta_ in A op.90 (1904-05), _Suite im alten Stil_ in F for violin and piano [arrangement for orchestra] op.93 (orig. 1906 - arr. 1916) and _Serenade_ in G op.95 (1905-06):

















The artwork shown for the _Serenade_ and _Suite Im alten Stil_ is different to my recording but the same performances.


----------



## Ingélou

*Leclair, Violin Sonatas, Op 9, by Simon Standage:
*





*Lyrical & tender.* :angel:


----------



## Judith

Ingélou said:


> *Leclair, Violin Sonatas, Op 9, by Simon Standage:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lyrical & tender.* :angel:


Not so familiar with the Composer but heard one of his works last November performed as an encore by local orchestra Sinfonia of Leeds.

Sonata for two violins.

It was the conductors two sons performing it!

Was impressed!


----------



## jim prideaux

for 'SS'......Glazunov 6th Symphony performed by Serebrier and the RSNO.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chausson*: Poème for Violin & Orchestra, Op. 25
Josuha Bell
*Ravel*: Pinao trio.

Bell / Thibaudet / Takács Quartett


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Chausson*: Poème for Violin & Orchestra, Op. 25
> Josuha Bell
> *Ravel*: Pinao trio.
> 
> Bell / Thibaudet / Takács Quartett


Missing something here!! Didn't know about this CD and both my besties are on it! Joshua and Steven. "Amazon" here we come!!!


----------



## premont

George O said:


> Pieces de Clavessin
> 
> Johann-Jakob Froberger (1616-1667)
> 
> Blandine Verlet, harpsichord
> 
> CD on Astrée / Auvidis (France), from 1989
> 
> 5 stars
> 
> This is the second recording of Froberger released by Verlet. I mistakenly posted earlier that her 2000 release was her second, but that one was actually her third.


Which one is the first?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Grofe*: Grand Canyon and Mississippi Suites
*Herbert*, V: Cello Concerto No. 2 in E minor, Op. 30

Georges Miquelle (cello)

Eastman-Rochester Orchestra, Howard Hanson


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> Missing something here!! Didn't know about this CD and both my besties are on it! Joshua and Steven. "Amazon" here we come!!!


Mine is from a second hand shop, beware Amazon UK is very expensive , better in the U.S.A:angel:


----------



## Janspe

*M. Lindberg: Violin Concerto No. 1, Jubilees (chamber orchestra version), Souvenir*
Tapiola Sinfonietta, led by Lindberg himself
Pekka Kuusisto, violin (and apparently the conductor in the concerto)









Continuing my exploration of Lindberg's music. I've heard the violin concerto a few times before, but it has been the Batiashvili/Oramo recording so this interpretation gave me a fresh perspective. A great piece, worthy of a place in the standard repertoire! I'm not a huge fan of the second work on this disc, the Jubilees. I've heard it in its in original piano version too (as recorded by Ralph van Raat on a Naxos release of Lindberg's piano music) and both versions leave me cold, there's just something missing... I enjoyed Souvenir, I think Lindberg is at his best when writing orchestral/concertante music. My favourite work from him is still the Clarinet Concerto.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to the smooth and deep sound of the works of Jacob Obrecht im lisening 3 cd of his works (Missa) + motets, i love the music of Jacob Obrecht delicate polyphony that caress the ears.Have a nice day , im waking up to this, take care friends and followers of deprofundis and complete strangers too that worship the franco flemish era renaissance 15-16 century was fabuleous in music.

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Weber*: Konzertstück in F minor, Op. 79 for piano & orchestra
& overtures.
Mikhail Pletnev (piano)

Russian National Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Le Tombeau de Couperin*

Comparing Dutoit and Martinon to Skrowacezweski, I prefer the latter. Maybe because it's the one I'm used to. But Music Web International says, "The recordings are circa 25-30 years old and greater transparency is on offer from a host of digital collections. What most of the competition cannot produce is such balance and sensitivity. For all their years the technical handiwork of Mark Aubort and Joanna Nickrenz has a naturalness and lightness of touch few recordings can rival." Maybe I'm right after all.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Frederica von Stade* sings French arias.


----------



## Vasks

*Cimarosa - Overture to "Il credulo" (Amoretti/Marco Polo)
W. A. Mozart - Piano Sonata #6 (Tirimo/Regis)
F. J. Haydn - Symphony #59 (Solomons/CBS)*


----------



## sbmonty

No. 3


----------



## Heliogabo

Both Karajan/Berliner and Rostropovich are at their picks on this fantastic readings.










The cello concerto is specially engaging. Still my favorite version.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, La Valse*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Offenbach: Les Contes d'Hoffmann*

Dane Joan Sutherland (Antonia/Stella/Giulietta/Olympia), Plácido Domingo (Hoffmann), Gabriel Bacquier (Coppélius/Dapertutto/Lindorf/Miracle), Huguette Tourangeau (Nicklausse), Hugues Cuénod (Franz)

Suisse Romande Choir & Orchestra, Richard Bonynge.


----------



## Heliogabo

Mi first contact with Brahms' cello sonatas was this album. An old favorite:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Partch, Daphne of the Dunes*

This is like listening to Ravel orchestrating for percussion; there are so many interesting sound combinations here.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Heliogabo said:


>


As a parent, my first thought looking at the picture was, "Careful. You could put your eye out with that thing."


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Another round-up

*
Vaughan Williams
Symphony No. 8 in D minor
Symphony No. 9 in E minor*
LPO, Adrian Boult










*
Bach
Suites for solo cello, BWV 1007-1012*
Janos Starker [EMI, 1957-9]










*
Britten
Concerto for Piano and Orchestra, Op. 13
Concerto for Violin and Orchestra, Op. 15*
Howard Shelley, Tasmin Little; BBC Phil, Edward Gardner [Chandos, 2013]










*
Kodaly
String Quartets 1 & 2; Intermezzo for string trio, Gavotte*
Dante Quartet [Hyperion, 2013]


----------



## Guest

The essential Josquin Desprez and sublime it is....:angel:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Beethoven* - complete incidental music to Egmont, performed by Claudio Abbado and the Berliner Philharmoniker, on YouTube. I am going to try and get tickets for a performance of this work (together with Beethoven's 4th Symphony) at the Elbphilharmonie, so I am listening to find out just how good it is. Quite impressive so far!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Glazunov, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## Guest

Monteverdi and his beautiful Orfeo in this splendid recording by Andrew Parrott


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Daphnes et Chloe*


----------



## SiegendesLicht

More Beethoven - Symphony No. 4, performed by the Berliner Philarmoniker and Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven










Symphony No.5


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Mass in Time of War*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Orchestral works by Brahms and Reger part two.

_Alt-Rhapsodie_ for contralto solo, men's chorus and orchestra op.53 [Text: J.W. von Goethe] (1870), _Schicksalslied (Song of Destiny)_ for mixed chorus and orchestra op.54 [Text: F. Hölderlin] (1868-71), _(21) Hungarian Dances_ for piano/piano duet [orchestrated by Brahms (3), Dvořák (3), Parlow (2), Fischer (8), Schollum (2) and Hidas (3). ] WoO1 (orig. by 1869), _Variations on a Theme by Haydn_ - version for orchestra op.56a (1873) and Symphony no.1 in C-minor op.68 (1855-76):
























Unable to source an image for the recording of _Variations on a Theme of Haydn_ - it was played by the Hallé Orchestra conducted by James Loughran (label: CFP Silver Doubles).

Reger - _Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Hiller_ in E op.100 (by 1907), Violin Concerto in A op.101 (1907-08), _Symphonischer Prolog zu einer Tragödie (Symphonic prologue to a tragedy)_ op.108 (1908):


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Takemutsu, Requiem, Green*

Ozawa and the Toronto Symphony.


----------



## George O

premont said:


> Which one is the first?


You can see photos of Blandine Verlet's first and third releases of Froberger on this page:

http://www.talkclassical.com/45159-current-listening-vol-iv-443.html

The third release is a CD, Froberger ou l'intranquillité

The first release is an LP, Suittes de Clavessin Composées Par Monsieur Giacomo Frobergue


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 5, Triple Concerto*

I forgot the Triple Concerto was in this set.

I remember reading about the cellist for the Guarnari quartet saying that because of the Triple Concerto, every cellist who makes it to Heaven will walk up to Beethoven and punch him in the nose.


----------



## deprofundis

I'm lisen to the currently dowload cd of my sister for X-mas she gave me an I-tune card she download 2 album of Aurora Sutra adarkwave band but also partially* Gesualdo madrigal conducted by (dramatic drum rolls and winks) Robert Carft and arranged by none other than Igor Stravinsky.* woaw i mean woaw , first generation Gesualdo recordings decade this sound awesome rustic but charming has hell, god bless my sister.I gave her cash like 30$, her card had 25$ value.Take care friends and followers.
Im so happy.


----------



## Haydn man

Short listening time today
Beethoven No.4 a solid performance from the BPO with Abbado at the helm
Perahia to my ears makes Bach sound magnificent in this recording


----------



## KenOC

Geoffrey Burgon, Cello Concerto (1997). A striking, often mysterious work.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Piano concertos*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Dvorak: (3) Slavonic Rhapsodies Op.45
Bohumil Gregor & the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra *

Catching up on some of my backlog, I decided to take a moment away from Martinu and listen to some of the Dvorak I had not yet listened to from the Dvorak sets released by Supraphon.

These works are new to me but they are making a very positive impression indeed.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Sonatas in C Major K 279 and Sonata in E Flat Major K282*

After having Karl Engel's Mozart cycle sitting around basically unplayed for a couple years, I though it was Mozart's fault. It turns out Schiff plays them the way I want to hear them.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Mendelssohn *

*String Quartet Op. 80 in F minor*


----------



## pmsummer

SIT FAST
_A Dozen Miniatures, New and Old_
*Barry Guy, Poul Rouders, Tan Dun, Simon Bainbridge, 
Sally Beamish, Peter Sculthorpe, Gavin Bryars, Elvis Costello, Johannes Ockeghem, Heinrich Isaac, Christopher Tye, Alfonso Ferrabosco*
Fretwork

_Virgin Classics_


----------



## KenOC

Rotislav Boiko, Carpathian Rhapsody. Pretty good, sounds a bit Enescu-ish, or maybe Bartok.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2012.


----------



## Guest

Spectacular playing and very good sound. It's nice to hear pieces that have not been recorded hundreds of times!


----------



## Barbebleu

September: Richard Strauss : sung by Elisabeth Grummer. Just sheer delight. As are the rest of the Vier Letzte Lieder. I have told my wife that if I go before her then that's one of the songs I want played at my funeral. Of course I'll never know if it's played!!:lol:


----------



## nightscape

Went with a some *Sibelius* tone poems recently:

Karelia Suite

The Oceanides

Finlandia

En Saga

Tapiola

(Jarvi/Gothenburg SO)

All from this set:










*Tchaikovsky*

Symphony No. 3

Symphony No. 4

(Jansons/Oslo Philharmonic)










*Mahler* - Symphony No. 10 (Barshai performing version) (Barshai/Junge Deutsche)

- First time hearing it, interesting to hear a different perspective, even thought it doesn't sound particularly Mahlerian.


----------



## starthrower

elgars ghost said:


> Starthrower, I was in the same boat as well but if you look at the bottom of Wikipedia's page for _The Nose_ there is a link to the libretto in English which can be read on screen or downloaded.


Thanks!

Shostakovich and Rozhdestvensky at The Nose rehearsal.


----------



## pmsummer

LÉONARD DE VINCI: L'HARMONIE DU MONDE
_Various Composers Contemporary to De Vinci_
*Doulce Mémoire*
Denis Raisin-Dadre - direction
_
Astrée_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Robert Gamble

I love parts of this even though overall I think I prefer Karajan's 1962 better. The introduction of Ode to Joy is my absolute favorite version so far.


----------



## Richard8655

starthrower said:


>


Excellent documentary.


----------



## opus55

Berg: Violin Concerto; Piano Concerto
Henryk Szeryng; Alfred Brendel
Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
Rafael Kubelik


----------



## Casebearer

Rimsky-Korzakov's Scheherazade played by the Philaldelphia Orchestra led by Eugene Ormandy with Anshel Brusilow on the violin. Listening to it on a CBS vinyl album dating back to 1962.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: Piano concerto 27
Géze Anda.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J S*:

Italian Concerto, BWV971
Partita No. 1 in B flat major, BWV825
Duets Nos. 1-4, BWV802-805
Fantasia in A minor, BWV944
Partita No. 3 in A minor, BWV827
Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben': Jesu, bleibet meine Freude

arr. Hess

*Rafał Blechacz* (piano)


----------



## Pugg

Barbebleu said:


> September: Richard Strauss : sung by Elisabeth Grummer. Just sheer delight. As are the rest of the Vier Letzte Lieder. I have told my wife that if I go before her then that's one of the songs I want played at my funeral. Of course I'll never know if it's played!!:lol:


It's the idea that's count .


----------



## Pugg

​
*Pergolesi: Stabat Mater*

Margaret Marshall (soprano), Lucia Valentini Terrani (mezzo)

London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saën*s; Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 22
Franck;Symphonic variations.
Arthur Rubinstein, Piano
Alfred Wallenstein: Symphony of the Air


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel/ Chausson*; Piano Trios

Beaux Art Trio.


----------



## Guest

A sad reminder of his terrible loss.


----------



## Pugg

*Donizetti: Maria de Rudenz*

Nelly Miricioiu (Maria de Rudenz), Regina Nathan (Matilde di Wolf), Robert McFarland (Corrado Waldorf), Bruce Ford (Enrico), Mathew Hargreaves (Rambaldo), Nigel Douglas (Il Cancelliere)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, David Parry


----------



## Guest

Carmina Burana Vol.2


----------



## schigolch




----------



## hpowders

Haydn The Creation

Amanda Forsythe
Keith Jamison
Kevin Dean

Boston Baroque
Martin Pearlman

Terrific, stylish HIP performance of Haydn's greatest work. The soprano, Amanda Forsythe and bass, Kevin Dean are wonderful!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*; Sinfonia concertante in B flat Hob. I:105; / Violin Concerto no. 1 in C major
Soloists / LAPO / Zukerman


----------



## Judith

Mendelssohn Violin Concerto

Joshua Bell
Camerata Salzburg
Sir Roger Norrington 

Need something to cheer me up as car broke down and stuck in with Husband all day.

Has Joshuas own Cadenza in the first movement which is lovely!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Impromptus.
Murray Perahia


----------



## Guest

C.P.E.Bach CD 1


----------



## chill782002

I think Brahms' piano works deserve to be more widely appreciated.


----------



## Pugg

​*Martin Fröst*

Opera paraphrases on the Clarinet.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, La Mer*

Boulez takes the fog off the sea and lets you see straight through to the bottom.


----------



## Guest

J.S. Bach Johannes Passion


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann*: Humoreske / Sonata

Angel Hewitt.


----------



## hpowders

Haydn The Creation

Edith Mathis
Aldo Baldin
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau

Chorus and Academy of St. Martin-In-The-Fields
Sir Neville Marriner

One of the greatest of mainstream performances of this magnificent, inspired score.


----------



## starthrower

nos. 5-7


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Webern Passacaglia*

Boulez and the Berlin Phil.


----------



## LiBardugo

Currently Listening to Vivaldi - Winter.. It helps me while studying and it is very cold winter where I am


----------



## LiBardugo

chill782002 said:


> View attachment 92322
> 
> 
> I think Brahms' piano works deserve to be more widely appreciated.


I love piano works like these.. I am thinking of starting some piano lessons myself


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> ​*Schumann*: Humoreske / Sonata
> 
> Angel Hewitt.


Going to see Angela Hewitt live at Leeds Town Hall in a fortnight!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini: Madama Butterfly*

Angela Gheorghiu (Butterfly), Jonas Kaufmann (Pinkerton), Enkelejda Shkosa (Suzuki), Fabio Capitanucci (Sharpless), Gregory Bonfatti (Goro) & Raymond Aceto (Bonzo)

Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano.


----------



## Vasks

*Gretry - Overture to "Le Huron" (Sandeling/ASV)
W. A. Mozart - Fantasie in C minor, K.396 (Brendel/Vanguard)
F. J. Haydn - Piano Trio in G minor, H.XV:1 (Beaux Arts/Philips)
C. P. E. Bach - Symphony in F, Wq. 175 (Haenchen/Berlin)*


----------



## George O

*Rest In Peace*










Karel Husa (1921-2016)

Quartet No. 3 (1968)

Quartet No. 2 (1953)

The Fine Arts Quartet:
Leonard Sorkin, violin
Abran Loft, violin
Bernard Zaslav, viola
George Sopkin, cello

on Everest (Los Angeles), from 1971

5 stars


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994, 1991.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven opus 132


----------



## Vasks

George O said:


>


That LP is in my collection. Nice!!!


----------



## Armanvd

Listening To Symphonies No. 40&41
Academy of St. Martin in the Fields,Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Haydn man

A selection of Mozart late sonatas from this set


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*J.S. Bach: The Well Tempered Clavier - Prelude & Fugues Nos. 1-12. 
Glenn Gould*


----------



## Guest

Prokofiev and Ravel,an old classic,full of memories.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Schubert: Three Piano Pieces, D.946
Martinu: Fantaisie et Toccata
Moussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Chopin: Mazurka, Op.63, No.3
Smetana: Furiant/Concert Etude Rudolf Firkusny

Martinu: Piano Concertos 2-4 Rudolf Firkusny/Czech Philharmonic Orchestra/Libor Pesek

Yesterday was the 105th anniversary of the birth of one of my favourite pianists, Rudolf Firkusny. Here are two excellent examples of his art, an absolutely spellbinding recital given in the Queen Elizabeth Hall in February, 1980. The three Schubert pieces are even more compelling than Arrau (my previous benchmark in these works), then his compatriot Martinu's Fantaisie et Toccata, written for Firkusny in 1940 I can't imagine it being bettered. Pictures at an Exhibition also ranks as one of my favourite versions of this work and the three encores end the disc in fine fashion, the Smetana pieces take your breath away, very highly recommended, as is the disc of three of Martinu's piano concertos, these were all written for Firkusny, and this was one of his last recordings, made in 1993 (he died in 1994), he was a superb musician who deserves to be far more celebrated - and remembered.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Janspe

*S. Rachmaninov: Всенощное бдение/All-Night Vigil, Op. 37*
Latvian Radio Choir, led by Sigvards Kļava









Even if my enthusiasm for Rachmaninov is perhaps not as intense these days as it was when I was 15, I will _never_ grow tired of this amazing masterpiece. I think it's my favourite out of everything he wrote. Absolutely stunning singing by the Latvian Radio Choir, a totally worthwhile recording. Recommended!


----------



## George O

Vasks said:


> That LP is in my collection. Nice!!!


I am not _too_ surprised since you have many nice vinyls (as the kids call them nowadays).


----------



## George O

schigolch said:


>


What a dramatic cover!


----------



## George O

Pál Kadosa (1903-1983)

Concerto No. 1 for Violin and Orchestra
-Mária Bálint, violin
-Budapest Symphony Orchestra / György Lehel

Concerto No. 2 for Violin and Orchestra
-Dénes Kovács, violin
-Budapest Symphony Orchestra / Tamás Breitner

on Hungaroton (Hungary), from 1981

5 stars


----------



## deprofundis

Tonight i'M having a *Gesualdo* ''marathon'' if we can says this, thus said...

_Primo: Carlo Gesualdo - O dolce mio tesoro; madrigali a cinque voci, libro sesto(1611). College Vocale Gent conductor Philippe Herreweghe(on outhere music label)_

_Secondo: Gesualdo : Terzo libro di madrigali a cinque voici, ensemble La Compagnia Del Madrgale( on glossa label)

*Tercio* Evviva Il Principe Don Caerlo Gesualdo Da Venosa, ensemble luciSerene and conduct by Maura Borgioni (fra Bernardo label)

*Quatro*: Gesualdo Madrigals, conduct by Robbert Craft arranged by Igor Stravinsky 1961 (columbia records)

Goonight folks, take care friends and followers and if you like Gesualdo just has mutch has me i created a group : Gesualdo's affectionados, this is an invitation, to newbies and advancced in Gesualdo works, we talk of his madrigals , Tenebrae responsoria, and his sacred work liber 1-2 that book 1 for 5 vox and book 2 for 7 vox.

Im sipping a goodnight herbal tea whiteout caffeine, and i hope i will have a good night sleep hmm?, we will see, hope so.. insomnia annoying, but i wont winne about it.

deprofundis says bene! bene! salute! everyone

:tiphat:_


----------



## George O

Bohuslav Martinu (1890-1959)

Nonet (1959)
for flute, oboe, clarinet, horn, bassoon, violin, viola, cello, doublebass

Trio in F (1944)
for flute, cello, piano

La Revue de Cuisine (1927)
for clarinet, bassoon, trumpet, violin, cello, piano

The Dartington Ensemble

on Hyperion (London), from 1983

5 stars


----------



## Rhinotop

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Puccini: Madama Butterfly*
> 
> Angela Gheorghiu (Butterfly), Jonas Kaufmann (Pinkerton), Enkelejda Shkosa (Suzuki), Fabio Capitanucci (Sharpless), Gregory Bonfatti (Goro) & Raymond Aceto (Bonzo)
> 
> Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano.





Pugg said:


> ​*Schumann*: Humoreske / Sonata
> 
> Angel Hewitt.





Pugg said:


> ​*Martin Fröst*
> 
> Opera paraphrases on the Clarinet.





Pugg said:


> ​
> *Schubert*: Impromptus.
> Murray Perahia


(... among others)

How do you listen to so much music a day?


----------



## EnescuCvartet

Devouring Schubert's Lieder. I got them nearly if not all complete. It's three LP sets. 1 set is 12 records. Another is 13. The last is 3 - the cycles. Very very impressed with his _Schwanengesang - *D 957*._


----------



## Pugg

​*Dvorak;* sting quartets.
Disc 2
Panocha quartets.


----------



## Pugg

> (... among others)
> 
> How do you listen to so much music a day?


Whilst minding my own business .


----------



## agoukass

Scarlatti: Sonatas
Vladimir Horowitz, piano


----------



## KenOC

agoukass said:


> View attachment 92337
> 
> 
> Scarlatti: Sonatas
> Vladimir Horowitz, piano


Horowitz was a wizard with Scarlatti's sonatas!


----------



## Pugg

EnescuCvartet said:


> Devouring Schubert's Lieder. I got them nearly if not all complete. It's three LP sets. 1 set is 12 records. Another is 13. The last is 3 - the cycles. Very very impressed with his _Schwanengesang - *D 957*._


Who's singing if I may be so bold to ask?


----------



## Richard8655

From complete symphonies SACD hybrid set.







[HR][/HR]


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 6 "Pathetique"
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner


----------



## agoukass

Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 3 in C minor
Boccherini: Sonata in D
Toch: Divertimento, Op. 37 No. 2


----------



## Casebearer

Ferenc Liszt's Via Crucis played by Reinbert de Leeuw.






I must say Liszt is much bigger as a composer than I used to think in the past. His virtuosity and popularity at his time of living (lisztomania) get too much emphasis. The things he composed in his later years are out of this world. I think he has reached my top five of composers. Two (or maybe even three) of them are Hungarian.

I'll be seeing Reinbert de Leeuw performing Via Crucis in just over a month.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler* ; Symphony no 2

Rafael Kubelik conducting.


----------



## agoukass

Haydn: Piano Sonatas, Vol. 4
Ursula Dutschler, fortepiano


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Arias.*
Kathleen Battle /André Previn.


----------



## Guest

L van Beethoven Missa Solemnis


----------



## Merl

Off work with a stomach bug today so time to catch up on some listening. This Petrenko disc is just wonderful.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Mosè in Egitto
*
Ruggero Raimondi (Mosè), Siegmund Nimsgern (Faraone), June Anderson (Elcia), Ernesto Palacio (Osiride), Zehava Gal (Amaltea), Salvatore Fisichella (Aronne), Sandra Browne (Amenosi), Keith Lewis (Mambre)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus & Philharmonia Orchestra, Claudio Scimone.


----------



## Judith

Masquerade Suite Khacaturian 
Scottish National Orchestra
Neeme Jarvi

Very powerful and they give it their all on this one. Impressed!


----------



## Armanvd

Listening To Symphony No. 6 "*Pastoral*". *HvK* Conducting *BPO*


----------



## Judith

Merl said:


> Off work with a stomach bug today so time to catch up on some listening. This Petrenko disc is just wonderful.


Hope you're better soon! Love Petrenko and RLPO. Saw them live last year in Leeds! They were amazing!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Got today off as I'm going to the optician this afternoon so it's Brahms and Reger's orchestral works part three before and after then.

Brahms - Symphony no.2 in D op.73 (1877), Violin Concerto in D op.77 (1878), _Academic Festival Overture_ op.80 (1880), _Nänie_ for SATB chorus and orchestra op.82 [Text: F. Schiller] (1881) and _Gesang der Parzen (Song of the Fates)_ for mixed chorus and orchestra op.89 [Text: J.W. von Goethe] (1882):
























No image available for the recording of the _Academic Festival Overture_ - it is played by the Hallé Orchestra conducted by James Loughran

Reger - Piano Concerto in F-minor op.114 (1910), _An die Hoffnung (To Hope)_ - song for alto and orchestra op.124 [Text: F. Hölderlin] (1912) and _Eine romantische Suite (A Romantic Suite)_ for orchestra op.125 [inspired by poems of J. von Eichedorff] (1912):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi: Oboe concertos*
Disc 1

Pier Luigi Fabretti (oboe)

L'Arte dell'Arco, Federico Guglielmo


----------



## Atrahasis




----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115
*Mozart*: Clarinet Quintet in A major, K581

Eric Hoeprich (basset clarinet in A & Ottensteiner-Bärmann system clarinets)

London Haydn Quartet


----------



## Guest

J.P.Sweelinck CD 3


----------



## Sonata

I'm really enjoying Farrenc's work! Beautiful 









L'estro Armonico. I prefer Vivaldi's operas to his instrumental music as a whole; a little instrumental Vivaldi goes a long way. But I had just finished his opera Ercole and was hungry for more Vivaldi without wanting to do another opera yet, so this filled the bill nicely









And I'm spinning my new purchase in my Jeep CD player


----------



## Judith

Double Concerto Brahms

Joshua Bell
Steven Isserlis
ASMF

Both my besties on one Concerto lol.

Love the introduction on first movement when it first comes on !


----------



## Pugg

*Schumann: Cello concerto.*
Yo-Yo Ma / Colin Davis.


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> *Schumann: Cello concerto.*
> Yo-Yo Ma / Colin Davis.


Since discovering Shumann, the Cello Concerto is one of my favourite Schumann pieces!


----------



## Vasks

*Lamond - Overture from the Scottish Highlands (Brabbins/Hyperion)
Enescu - Piano Quintet (Kremer et al/Nonesuch)
Warlock - An Old Song (Boult/Lyrita)*


----------



## Pugg

*Rossini & Verdi* Overtures 
Antal Dorati conducting.


----------



## Judith

Now onto something different.

Wagner 

Overtures & Preludes

Fantastic Ride of the Valkyries on it. Didn't know it would be vocal!

Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan

Other pieces on album good. Performed by different orchestras


----------



## Robert Gamble

Really digging these string quartets...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer*

Jose van Dam (Holländer), Kurt Moll (Daland), Dunja Vejzovic (Senta), Peter Hofmann (Erik), Kaja Borris (Mary), Thomas Moser (Steuermann)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Pugg

Robert Gamble said:


> Really digging these string quartets...
> 
> View attachment 92343


Looks very interesting, any good?


----------



## Robert Gamble

Pugg said:


> Looks very interesting, any good?


I like them a lot. Very melodic.


----------



## hpowders

Haydn Symphonies

Cleveland Orchestra
George Szell

Some of the greatest Haydn symphony performances ever recorded including the best No. 95 in C minor one can ever hope to hear.

Szell's only "crime" is he occasionally leaves out a first movement exposition repeat as he does in No. 97 in C Major.

Otherwise, one cannot find better Haydn symphony performances than these!


----------



## Guest

Mozart 1,4,5,7,43 & 19


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2002, 2004.


----------



## jim prideaux

Nielsen-2nd and 3rd Symphonies performed by Rozhdestvensky and the Royal Stockholm P.O.

fortunately there are a number of particularly impressive recordings of these marvellous recordings but this might just top the lot!
the pace appears ideal and there is almost a swagger in the first movement of the 2nd.....


----------



## Guest

Chant Traditionel Maronite


----------



## Robert Gamble

A bit more Kraus... I enjoyed the CD by Sundkvist.. We'll see how I like this one (especially the C sharp minor which I've heard good things about).


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Offenbach arr. Leibowitz and McGuire: Paris By Night Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Rene Leibowitz

Bizet: "Carmen" Suite
Offenbach: Barcarolle from "The Tales of Hoffmann"
Ravel: Bolero
Gounod: "Faust" Ballet Music Paris Symphony Orchestra/Rene Leibowitz

Reliving my youth!! The "Music For You" box was bought by my parents when I was about six years old, I remember the excitement of its arrival, this arrangement of "Paris By Night" is great fun and superbly played by the RPO under Leibowitz. The "Festival of Light Classical Music" was bought just before I was born, a 12 LP set, mom and dad had a week to listen to it "on approval" before making their minds up whether to buy it or not, so the week before I was born they sat up every night playing these twelve records, given that that was not my dad's natural inclination when it came to record playing, I've often wondered if it helped shaped my taste in music? They bought the set in mono, but I've recently picked it up for £6 in an Oxfam shop, in stereo, the sound is superb and the pressings likewise, what a joy to hear these much loved and well known performances (by me that is) almost as if for the first time. Lovely.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This is volume 1 of "Musical biography" of Lassus with music from his younger years.


----------



## Vronsky

*Berlioz: Requiem (Sir Colin Davis & LSO)*










Hector Berlioz: Requiem
Sir Colin Davis *·* London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus


----------



## jailhouse

Bruckner 3 (zweden)


----------



## Guest

Louis Couperin Gustav Leonhardt


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich Symphony No. 8, Mariss Jansons with the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra. Excellent but a bit grim.


----------



## bharbeke

Bach: Piano Concerto No. 1 BWV 1052 (Ramin Bahrami, Riccardo Chailly, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig)

I have never heard this one before, but I like what Bahrami, Chailly, and the orchestra do with it. I've got the next four on deck.


----------



## Wandering Shade

A very beautiful recording indeed !

No portrait of Louis Couperin is known; the picture on the original LP sleeve is a portrait of his younger brother Charles (François Couperin's father), with the daughter of the painter, Claude Lefebvre.
Now it has been suggested that Charles Couperin might be the real author of most of the harpsichord works commonly ascribed to Louis: some hints suggest that these _pièces de clavecin_ were composed after the death of Louis, in 1661. This recent essay by Glen Wilson (a former pupil of Leonhardt) is very interesting:
http://www.glenwilson.eu/Wilson_offprint.pdf



Traverso said:


> Louis Couperin Gustav Leonhardt


----------



## Guest

Op.101--outstanding playing and sound.


----------



## Guest

Wandering Shade said:


> A very beautiful recording indeed !
> 
> No portrait of Louis Couperin is known; the picture on the original LP sleeve is a portrait of his younger brother Charles (François Couperin's father), with the daughter of the painter, Claude Lefebvre.
> Now it has been suggested that Charles Couperin might be the real author of most of the harpsichord works commonly ascribed to Louis: some hints suggest that these _pièces de clavecin_ were composed after the death of Louis, in 1661. This recent essay by Glen Wilson (a former pupil of Leonhardt) is very interesting:
> http://www.glenwilson.eu/Wilson_offprint.pdf


Thank you kindly for the information and welcome here on TC. The music is so beautiful,Leonhardt did not like it very much (at first) but that changed completely and his way of playing this music is so eloquent , courteous and gentle.:angel:


----------



## Wandering Shade

Thank you!

I think it is _François_ Couperin's music that Leonhardt didn't like very much at first: French 18th-century composers seemed rather futile, merely decorative, to him, even Rameau. (At least they had good taste, unlike Handel, whom he hated.) But as far as I know, Louis Couperin had always been one of his favorite composers, along with Froberger, Frescobaldi, and Sweelinck: he inclined towards the more severe 17th-century style.



Traverso said:


> Thank you kindly for the information and welcome here on TC. The music is so beautiful,Leonhardt did not like it very much (at first) but that changed completely and his way of playing this music is so eloquent , courteous and gentle.:angel:


----------



## Pugg

​
Found this one one the breakfast table from "Valentine"
*Chopin* ; Late woks.
Maurizio Pollini


----------



## deprofundis

I download the missing track from the *Gesualdo*: madrigals album featuring stravinsky now i have the integral of the 1961 recording, Than i bought a* Gesualdo* called madrigals and sacred music (1958) , i most defenatly like early era Gesualdo and stravinsky arrangement woaw mind blowings. To concluded this i got Missa Misere mihi domine on harmonia mundi at last by Manuel Cardoso it was out of print so i download it , yep, no choice, called the store today they said actual cd was out of print, i can get my money back.That about it folks, , friends and followers take care.Now i have two Holy Grail and perhaps Cardoso's missa to become., im still waiting for a cd of Tallis Scholars of him from a store, and 3 others cds Gesualdo court music (brilliant), portuguese polyphony (coro) finally another cd of portuguese polyphony on naxos. Em i a compulsive buyer you bet, im in the red, but i work thing out lol, what would i do for Classical music hey?

Goodnight

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Wandering Shade said:


> A very beautiful recording indeed !
> 
> No portrait of Louis Couperin is known; the picture on the original LP sleeve is a portrait of his younger brother Charles (François Couperin's father), with the daughter of the painter, Claude Lefebvre.
> Now it has been suggested that Charles Couperin might be the real author of most of the harpsichord works commonly ascribed to Louis: some hints suggest that these _pièces de clavecin_ were composed after the death of Louis, in 1661. This recent essay by Glen Wilson (a former pupil of Leonhardt) is very interesting:
> http://www.glenwilson.eu/Wilson_offprint.pdf


Always nice to see a member with a eye for detail, welcome to Talk Classical by the way.


----------



## Pugg

Strauss: Four last songs.
Renée Fleming

May Mrs. Fleming live to be 100 .


----------



## Pugg

[/url​*Beethoven*: Piano concerto 3
Van Cliburn


----------



## tortkis

William Bolcom: Piano Rags - Spencer Myer (Steinway and Sons, 2017)









so nice!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn/ Schubert/ Liszt / Schumann.

*

Alexander Krichel , fast rising star on the piano front.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*:String Quartet op59, No2 Rasumovsky.
Alban Berg Quartet.
Now playing.


----------



## Pugg

*Dvorak*:Te Deum, Op.103, B.176

*Janacek*:Glagolitic Mass

Christine Brewer (soprano), Marietta Simpson (mezzo), Karl Dent (tenor), Roger Roloff (baritone)

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Robert Shaw.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet: Thaïs*

Renée Fleming (Thaïs), Thomas Hampson (Athanael), Giuseppe Sabbatini (Nicias), Estefano Palatchi (Palemon)

Orchestre National Bordeaux Aquitaine, Yves Abel



> "At last - a modern recording of Thaïs with a soprano who can sing the title-role...There is just enough individuality in her singing to give Fleming's Thaïs a personality of her own, and vocal loveliness brings a bloom to her every scene...Thomas Hampson...is her match in sensitivity and roundness of tone." Gramophone Magazine, November 2000


----------



## Guest

Bach as only Gustav Leonhardt could play it,the recording is very fine.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Janspe

*L. Janáček: Vzdor/Defiance - Capriccio for Piano Left-Hand and Chamber Ensemble, JW 7/12*
Musiktage Mondsee Ensemble
András Schiff, piano









Janáček's music is very elusive - once you think you've guessed where it goes next, it takes a completely unexpected turn. I'm fascinated by this piece, and by a lot of others too. I think he has a very strong, unique musical language, and I will most certainly keep exploring his works! I've heard good things about his operas...


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart& Gluck *arias.
Susan Graham.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mussorgsky* : Pictures At An Exhibition

*Liszt* : Mephisto Waltz No.1, S.514.

Julius Katchen.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Das Wohltemperierte Klavier II Gustav Leonhardt.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming *: Distant Light

*Barber*: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op. 24

Bjork:Virus /Joga/All is Full of Love/arr. Hans Ek

Renée Fleming (soprano)

Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, Sakari Oramo


----------



## Pugg

​
*The Carnegie Recital : Daniil Trifonov*


----------



## Guest

Una "Stravaganza "Dei Medici (1589) "La Pellegrina"


----------



## Orfeo

The music is not so fitting for Valentine's Day, but I'll try to do better next year.
;-)


----------



## deprofundis

I just purchased on itunes store a Gombert| De la Rue split cd, from the ensemble ars nova and conduct buy Bo Holten (1988) it's called: Missa L'homme armé and musea jovis. Great recording. but there are 2 trck that are cd only darn i know , but i almost have integral cd for peanuts.Take care friends and follower of talk classical.

:tiphat:


----------



## Vasks

_Less familiar Finns_

*Englund - Piano Concerto #1 (Sivelov/Naxos)
Kokkonen - Symphony #4 (Vanska/BIS)*


----------



## Pugg

*Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
*
Renée Fleming (Marschallin), Franz Hawlata (Baron Ochs), Sophie Koch (Octavian), Diana Damrau (Sophie), Jonas Kaufmann (The Italian Tenor), Franz Grundheber (Faninal), Jane Henschel (Annina), Wolfgang Ablinger-Sperrhacke (Valzacchi), Irmgard Vilsmaier (Marianne)

Munchner Philharmoniker, Christian Thielemann.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Guest

Mozart 6-9,44 & 55


----------



## starthrower

Symphony No.1
Poeme de l'extase


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Round-up again from the past few days:

*
Korngold - Sextet in D, Op. 10
Schoenberg - Verklärte Nacht, Op. 4*
The Raphael Ensemble [Helios, 1987]










*
Richard Strauss
Vier Letzte Lieder, Op. posth.
Brentano-Lieder, Op. 48
Ariadne auf Naxos, Op. 60 (excerpts)*
Ricarda Merbeth; Weimar Staatskapelle, Michael Halasz

My previous (LP) recording of the '4 last songs' was of Jesseye Norman; this new disc is taking some getting used to.










*
Bartok
String Quartets 1 - 6
Takacs Quartet [Decca, 1998]*

I am beginning to 'get' these performances - always a problem for me when I acquire a new recording of old favourites. This hasn't displaced my Tokyo Quartet set, it's a very different reading, with passion and drive in place of the delicacy and precision of the Tokyo Qt. version.










*
Sibelius
Symphony No. 5 in E flat, Op. 82
Symphony No. 6 in D minor, Op. 104
Karella Suite, Op. 11 
Kuolema - Valse triste, Op. 44*
Bournemouth SO, Paavo Berglund [EMI, 1972-8]

A deeply life-affirming disc (and an immensely rewarding box set).


----------



## Merl

My favourite Dvorak string quartet cycle.



Pugg said:


> ​*Dvorak;* sting quartets.
> Disc 2
> Panocha quartets.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Fourth and last part of Brahms' and Reger's orchestral works.

Brahms - Piano Concerto no.2 in B-flat op.83 (1881), Symphony no.3 in F op.90 (1883), Symphony no.4 in E-minor op.98 (1885) and Double Concerto for violin, cello and orchestra in A-minor op.102 (1887):

















Unable to source an image for the Piano Concerto - it was played by Martino Tirimo with the London PO conducted by Kurt Sanderling (label: CFP Silver Doubles)

Reger - _Konzert im alten Stil (Concerto in old style)_ in F op.123 (1912), _Vier Tondichtungen nach A. Böcklin (Four Tone Poems after Arnold Böcklin)_ op.128 (1913), _Eine Ballett-Suite (A Ballet Suite)_ in D op.130 (1913) _Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart_ op.132 (1914) and _Hymnus der Liebe (Hymn of Love)_ for alto and orchestra op.136 [Text: L. Jacobowski] (1914):


----------



## Merl

Another thread has prompted me to play this gem!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1958. Essential.


----------



## Vronsky

*Liszt & Smetana: Symphonic poems (Karajan & BPO)*










Franz Liszt
Les préludes
Mazeppa
Hungarian Rhapsody No. 4
Bedřich Smetana
Die Moladu
Vyšehrad
Berliner Philharmoniker *·* Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1962/3, 1975 - '79.


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*

_Symphonies Nos. 1-9_









*Andre Cluytens/Berlin Philharmonic*

I was listening to David Oistrakh's wonderful Beethoven Violin Concerto with Andre Cluytens the other day and decided to revisit this cycle. I hadn't heard it in several years and decided it was time for a closer listen. I started with Symphony No. 1 and just couldn't stop! This cycle really is wonderful. Some great playing and sound from the Berlin Philharmonic and Cluytens choices of balance, tempo and phrasing all feel wonderfully natural. I will have to revise my old thoughts on this one and elevate this cycle back into my favorites category with more frequent listening.


----------



## Guest

Walton - Prokofiev


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Schumann: Piano Concerto in A Minor, Op.54 Alfred Cortot/London Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Landon Ronald
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto No.4 in C Minor, Op.44 Alfred Cortot/Orchestra/Charles Munch

Elgar: Enigma Variations, Op.36
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a theme by Thomas Tallis Philharmonia Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

Some great favourites this evening, these remain my no.1 performances of both concertos, I can't imagine them ever being bettered, the Saint-Saens was, incidentally Munch's first recording. Then a much loved LP of Elgar and VW, I've had it for over 40 years and it still sounds as good as ever. Music is my Valentine!!


----------



## Guest

Op.106--magnificent!


----------



## Janspe

*R. Wagner: Die Walküre*
Orchester der Bayreuther Festspiele, led by Pierre Boulez
+ plenty of singers obviously









Continuing on with my _Ring_ project.


----------



## KenOC

Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 5. Sir Andrew Davis, BBC Symphony Orchestra. For the "Monday Symphony" series elsewhere.


----------



## deprofundis

Im liseningt to my newest puchased * MEDITERRANEUM *part of a trilogie of Capella de ministers Conduct by Carles Magraner, i have peregrinatio and ars antiqua that are excellent has well.
and Medivale Paris a medieval cd featuring obscur name of ars vetus.
Im almost broken but i will fix thing up.

Take care darn itunes, i spend almost all my cash, but it was worth it... hahaha.. im crazy :lol:

That about friends and followers of deprofundis


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1958/9.


----------



## Vaneyes

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 92370
> View attachment 92371
> 
> 
> Schumann: Piano Concerto in A Minor, Op.54 Alfred Cortot/London Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Landon Ronald
> Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto No.4 in C Minor, Op.44 Alfred Cortot/Orchestra/Charles Munch
> 
> Elgar: Enigma Variations, Op.36
> Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a theme by Thomas Tallis Philharmonia Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent
> 
> Some great favourites this evening, these remain my no.1 performances of both concertos, I can't imagine them ever being bettered, the Saint-Saens was, incidentally Munch's first recording. Then a much loved LP of Elgar and VW, I've had it for over 40 years and it still sounds as good as ever. *Music is my Valentine!!*


Hope you had a good one, Moose.


----------



## Janspe

*L. van Beethoven: String Quartet "No. 15" in A minor, Op. 132*
Tokyo String Quartet









The _molto adagio_ is one of the most beautiful slow movements I have ever heard.


----------



## deprofundis

I'have become a ardent enthousitic audiophile of Portuguese polyphony, im liseningt to *Manuel Cardoso* Missa: Misere mihi domine, and im still expecting Tallis Scholars rendition of the fameous requiem , i had it in naxos allready but i want to experience Thalis Scholars level of perfection of skill of this mass.Take care friends and Followers of deprofundis.

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin*: Waltzes.
Tamas Vasary.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Concerto 3
Van Cliburn.


----------



## Pugg

Merl said:


> My favourite Dvorak string quartet cycle.


Becomes fast my favourite also.


----------



## Pugg

Merl said:


> Another thread has prompted me to play this gem!


If you like his playing, try and find his first recordings on Naxos from these concertos.


----------



## Pugg

​*Weber: Masses Nos. 1 & 2*

Messe No. 2 in G major, Op. 76 'Jubelmesse'

Krisztina Laki (soprano), Marga Schiml (alto), Josef Protschka (teor), Jan-Hendrik Rootering (bass)

Instrumentalensemble Werner Keltsch, Stuttgarter Hymnus-Chorknaben, Gerhard Wilhelm

Mass No. 1 'Freischutzmesse'

Elisabeht Speiser (soprano), Helen Watts (alto), Kurt Equiluz (tenor), Siegmund Nimsgern (bass)

Bamberger Symphoniker und -chor, Horst Stein.

_Tanks Bettina!!!_


----------



## Bettina

Pugg said:


> ​*Weber: Masses Nos. 1 & 2*
> 
> Messe No. 2 in G major, Op. 76 'Jubelmesse'
> 
> Krisztina Laki (soprano), Marga Schiml (alto), Josef Protschka (teor), Jan-Hendrik Rootering (bass)
> 
> Instrumentalensemble Werner Keltsch, Stuttgarter Hymnus-Chorknaben, Gerhard Wilhelm
> 
> Mass No. 1 'Freischutzmesse'
> 
> Elisabeht Speiser (soprano), Helen Watts (alto), Kurt Equiluz (tenor), Siegmund Nimsgern (bass)
> 
> Bamberger Symphoniker und -chor, Horst Stein.
> 
> _Tanks Bettina!!!_


Glad you're enjoying the Weber masses! They are so beautiful.


----------



## Merl

There's so many excellent LvB cycles we're spoilt for choice. I'm playing Kubelik, Wand and Maag at the moment and all are top class.



realdealblues said:


> *Ludwig Van Beethoven*
> 
> _Symphonies Nos. 1-9_
> 
> View attachment 92367
> 
> 
> *Andre Cluytens/Berlin Philharmonic*
> 
> I was listening to David Oistrakh's wonderful Beethoven Violin Concerto with Andre Cluytens the other day and decided to revisit this cycle. I hadn't heard it in several years and decided it was time for a closer listen. I started with Symphony No. 1 and just couldn't stop! This cycle really is wonderful. Some great playing and sound from the Berlin Philharmonic and Cluytens choices of balance, tempo and phrasing all feel wonderfully natural. I will have to revise my old thoughts on this one and elevate this cycle back into my favorites category with more frequent listening.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini arias*: Lucia Valentini Terrani.


----------



## Pugg

​
Symphony No.3 "Scottish", Overture "The Fair Melusine", "Trumpet Overture", Ruy Blas, Overture to Victor Hugo's play (LSO)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro,*

Lucia Popp (Susanna), Kiri Te Kanawa (Countess Almaviva), Frederica von Stade (Cherubino), Samuel Ramey (Figaro), Thomas Allen (Count Almaviva), Robert Tear (Basilio), Kurt Moll (Bartolo), Jane Berbié (Marcellina), Giorgio Tadeo (Antonio), Philip Langridge (Curzio), Yvonne Kenny (Barbarina)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## Armanvd

*Modest Mussorgsky* : _Pictures At An Exhibition _


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Since my last post here I've heard volumes 2-4 and now just put on vol. 5, the last one, of Orlando di Lasso's "musical biography" from label Musique en Wallonie. I like it


----------



## Guest

Anton Bruckner symphony No.7










While still listening I must say I realy like this performance (1953) ,sound is good as well


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*:Moments musicaux (6) for piano, D. 780 (Op. 94)
Piano Sonata No. 13 in A major, D. 664 (Op. 120)

Alexandre Tharaud.


----------



## Sonata

Lovely trumpet and organ music! Very soothing and peaceful.









Schumann chamber music









And I'm really enjoying Bruch's music.









Mendelssohn's underrated sacred music, started on Psalm 43 last night


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Egmont complete incidental music


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture/Marche Slave/Waltz from "The Sleeping Beauty" Act 1 Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade Philharmonia Orchestra/Paul Kletzki

Two more of my oldest possessions record wise, Sargent's Marche Slave remains my favourite recording of this piece, and I don't think anyone will ever displace Kletzki in my affections for Scheherazade. I've acquired a good many over the years (Beecham/Reiner/Dorati/Temirkanov et al) but usually when I get a longing to hear it it's to Kletzki that I turn, the only one who comes a close second in my view is Monteux with the LSO. Kletzki also has the benefit of first rate EMI recording, and the Philharmonia Orchestra at its peak, with the wonderful Hugh Bean taking the violin solos. Marvellous.


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Beethoven Egmont complete incidental music


That glorious DECCA sound, and Pilar Lorengar for that matter.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Leopold Mozart: *

Sinfonia in D major, Eisen D25
Sinfonia in C major, Eisen C1
Sinfonia in D major, Eisen D17
Sinfonia in G major, Eisen G14
Sinfonia in C major, Eisen C4 'Partia'
Sinfonia di Camera in C-Dur (D1)

London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert

Thanks to Nereffid from one of his excellent polls.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> That glorious DECCA sound, and Pilar Lorengar for that matter.:tiphat:


Indeed glorious sound ( like the Beethoven Isserstedt recordings) ,I often like these recordings more than the more sophisticated new ones.This one recorded in the Sofiensaal 1969


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renee Fleming -Schubert lieder.*

Christoph Eschenbach - piano.


----------



## Vasks

*Verdi - Overture to "Stiffelio" (Muti/Sony)
Brahms - Neue Liebeslieder Waltzes (Mathis, Fassbaender, Schrier, DF-D/DG)
Gernsheim - Symphony #2 (Kohler/Arte Nova)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Keyboard Concerto No. 11 in D major, HobXVIII:11

Cadenza: Alexandre Tharaud (with quotation of Marche Turque)

*Mozart*: Piano Concerto No. 9 in E-flat major, K271 "Jeunehomme"
Rondo for Piano & Orchestra in A major, K386

Cadenza: Alexandre Tharaud (with themes of "Jeunehomme")

*Alexandre Tharaud* (piano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie


----------



## realdealblues

*Edouard Lalo*

_Symphonie Espagnole in D minor, Op. 21_
*[Rec. 1963]*









Violinist: Arthur Grumiaux
Manuel Rosenthal/Lamoureux Concert Association Orchestra

Grumiaux's tone is to die for! By far my favorite recording of this work.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Guest

Schubert CD 11


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: La Traviata*

Rosanna Carteri (Violetta), Cesare Valletti (Alfredo), Leonard Warren (Giorgio Germont), Lidia Marimpietri (Flora), Rina Alessandri (Annina)

Coro e Orchestra del Teatro dell'Opera di Roma, Pierre Monteux

Studio recording, 1956 (mono)


----------



## Guest

Scattered Ashes CD 2


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1989, 1990.


----------



## Vaneyes

Arman said:


> *Modest Mussorgsky* : _Pictures At An Exhibition _


Thank you for posting that, Arman. I have not heard LB's "Pictures". I'm now inspired. 
Re New York City, Cantelli (w. NBC SO) and Sinopoli (w. NYPO) also made very good recorded "Pictures".

Later edit: NYPO/LB could've started and finished stronger. The rest is okay. That said, not one I would turn to, even occasionally. Too much competition.:tiphat:


----------



## George O

Robert de Visée (c. 1655-1732/1733): Pieces de theorbe

Hopkinson Smith, theorbe

on Astrée (France), from 1979

5 stars


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Traverso said:


> Schubert CD 11


Ah, how nice, our dear friend DFD is back


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Traverso said:


> Beethoven Egmont complete incidental music


I listened to that one recently a few times (but in a different recording). Love it!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Richard Wagner* - orchestral excerpts from the operas, performed by the Berliner Philarmoniker and Klaus Tennstedt









This is the first time I am listening to Wagner since my immigration to Germany. Next time I will take this music with me to the Elbphilharmonie Plaza, listen to the Tannhäuser prelude high above the Elbe and imagine being on a ship that it making its way through the stormy sea.


----------



## Vaneyes

Via YT, *Mussorgsky/Ravel*: "Pictures", w. VPO/Gergiev (Live Schonbrunn Palace Vienna, 2011); *Stravinsky*: "Firebird", w. VPO/Gergiev (Live Salzburg, 2000).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*

Harnoncourt is on the fast side but still leans toward the Romantic in expression.


----------



## Guest

Anton Bruckner symphony No.8 1955 More than 60 years is this recording and frankly it is of no importance,music in every bar,a self affacing- approach and how wonderful it is.:angel:










http://classicalcdreview.com/evb.html


----------



## Haydn man

No.4 from this disc
Glorious playing by orchestra and soloist


----------



## Guest




----------



## ShropshireMoose

Mendelssohn: The Hebrides
Liszt: Les Preludes
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance March No.1
Moussorgsky: Night on the Bare Mountain
Sullivan: Overture "Di Ballo" New Symphony Orchestra/Sir Adrian Boult

Suppe: Light Cavalry Overture
J. Strauss II: Tales from the Vienna Woods/Artists's Life
Liszt: Liebestraume No.3
Flotow: "Martha" Overture
J. Strauss I: Radetzky March
Schubert: March Militaire
Waldteufel: Estudiantina Waltz Vienna State Opera Orchestra/Josef Leo Gruber

Two more LP's from this excellent set. The sound on these records is sumptuous! Performance wise, I'd forgotten how dramatic Boult's "Les Preludes" is, absolutely terrific and gives Silvestri a run for his money!! The Viennese disc is all delightful, I wish it said who'd made the orchestrations of Liebestraume and March Militaire, they're very good, and how nice to hear that rarely played, but quite delightful overture to Flotow's "Martha." A joy.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Franz Liszt: Favourite Piano Works - Disc 1
Jorge Bolet (Piano)

My listening time over the last day or two has been somewhat limited. This afternoon, I decided to listen to disc one of this two disc set from Decca.

I haven't heard a great deal of Bolet but he certainly impresses here. I don't often listen to collections such as this but I really enjoyed this disc a great deal.

Immediate standouts for me are Liebestraum No.3, Mephisto Waltze No.1 and La Campanella (Grandes études de Paganini). Liszt's transcription of Schubert's Die Forelle was also very enjoyable.


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.9 - III*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Ferdinand Leitner, RSOS, Hänssler (1983/2002 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Lorin Maazel, SOdBR, BR Classics (1999/2011 Issue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Giuseppe Sinopoli, SKD, DG (1999 Live recording)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Stanisław Skrowaczewski, RSOS, Oehms (2003)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Daniel Barenboim, CSO, DG (1975)*


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.9 - IV*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Riccardo Chailly, RCO, Decca (1996)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Mario Venzago, BrSO, CPO (2013)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Otto Klemperer, NPO, WC (1970/2012 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Version, Ed. Cohrs & Phillips)
*Cond. Nikolaus Harnoncourt, WPO, RCA (2002)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Evgeni Mravinsky, LenPO, Altus (1980 Live recording / 2010 Remastered Edition)*

Long time no news, sorry. It's being hard to put myself back to Bruckner, but it's almost there. I was making plans for my summer listening and I'm sure you'll find it even more torturing than this Bruckner Challenge.


----------



## jim prideaux

Prokofiev 2nd and 3rd Piano Concertos performed by Ashkenazy, Previn and the LSO......

( I find myself enjoying these two works with greater enthusiasm than ever before!)


----------



## pmsummer

HIS MAJESTY'S HARPER
_Airs & Dances, Fancies & Farewells, from the Royal Courts of 17th-century England_
*John Dowland, William Byrd, Cormack MacDermott, Jean le Flelle*
Andrew Lawrence-King - baroque harps
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Suite bergamasque, Images Oubliees*

Zoltan Kocsis.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

More renaissance for me! Huelgas Ensemble sound really good on this album  Jacob Clemens non Papa is the man!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 99*

Once I get adjusted to the sound, this is a lot of fun.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 92387
> 
> More renaissance for me! Huelgas Ensemble sound really good on this album  Jacob Clemens non Papa is the man!


I just saw you post. I'm interrupting Haydn to explore this one. I only have the Tallis Scholars disc of Clemens non Papa. I have some catching up to do.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994 - '96, 2003.


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> *Haydn, Symphony No. 99*
> 
> Once I get adjusted to the sound, this is a lot of fun.
> 
> View attachment 92388


I think that's a fair description. Though the second EMI Gemini set is better sound-wise, neither stayed in the collection long. Sir Thomas is up against it with Haydn competition.:tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis

Im liseningt to two new purchased:
*Roland de lassus* La chambre musicale d'Albert le magnifique
*Sancte deus *a Choir of New Oxford college (compilation featuring big names of renaissance)

Goodnight friends and followers of deprofundis, keep tuned, to be follow in the next episode...

:tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis

Hello i almost forgot i purchased an actual cd a naxos called :* All the Queen's men* (music for Elizabeth 1) featuring the cream of the english composers of renaissance we have: _Weeekles, Byrd, Hunt, Morley, Gibbons , Dowland _and many more.

:tiphat:


----------



## senza sordino

It's all Benjamin Britten here

Variations on a Theme by Frank Bridge, Simple Symphony, Prelude and Fugue









Sinfonia da Requiem, Four Sea Interludes, Passacaglia, An American Overture









Violin Concerto and Cello Symphony 









String Quartets 1, 2 and 3









Piano Concerto and Violin Concerto, and a photo of my autographed CD by Tasmin Little









One of my favourite composers.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart/ Weber & Spohr*: Clarinet concertos 
Gervase de Peyer.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gershwin*: Porgy and Bess (highlights)

Leontyne Price (soprano), William Warfield (baritone), McHenry Boatwright (baritone), John W. Bubbles (tenor), Barbara Webb (soprano), Berniece Hall (soprano), Maeretha Stewart (soprano), Miriam Burton (mezzo-soprano), Robert Henson (tenor), Alonzo Jones (baritone)

Skitch Henderson


----------



## agoukass

Edinburgh Festival Recital (Schubert, Brahms, Schumann) 
Kathleen Ferrier, alto
Bruno Walter, piano


----------



## jailhouse

Xenakis string quartets


----------



## agoukass

Schubert: Impromptus, Opp. 90 and 142
Mitsuko Uchida, piano


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Isobel Buchanan (soprano), Mira Zakai (contralto)

Chicago Symphony Chorus, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti,


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov:*
Preludes Op. 23 Nos. 1-10 (complete)

Preludes Op. 32 Nos. 1-13 (complete)

Yara Bernette (piano)


----------



## Guest

Mozart 10- 12,42,43 - 47


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi : Macbeth.*

Elena Souliotis/ Fischer Dieskau /Ghiaurov/ Pavarotti, et al.

Lamberto Gardelli conducting.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Manxfeeder said:


> *Haydn, Symphony No. 99*
> 
> Once I get adjusted to the sound, this is a lot of fun.
> 
> View attachment 92388


Beecham is one of my favourite Haydn interpreters, to me he brings the spirit of the music to the fore and his Royal Philharmonic perform fantastically.

I have these in the Beecham Mozart/Haydn EMI set so I don't know if they are the same masterings but I would assume so.

Then again, I do tend to prefer recordings from this era - Monteux, Klemperer, Beecham, etc. I also prefer the sound quality of analogue recordings. My introduction to Classical music were from older Mono and Stereo recordings, this sound has always caught my ear positively and the quality of many these recordings - for me - stands the test of time very well.


----------



## Guest

Franz Krommer Clarinet Quartets CD 1


----------



## Armanvd

*J.S. Bach* : 4 _Orchestral Suites_ (Overtures) BWV 1066-1069


----------



## bharbeke

Bach: Piano Concerto Nos. 2-5 (Ramin Bahrami, Riccardo Chailly, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig)

No. 4 is okay. 3 and 5 are both worthy of a listen, and 2 is on the cusp of greatness with its first movement.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34

Akiko Yamamoto (piano)

Quatuor Ebène


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Franz Krommer Clarinet Quartets CD 1


Wonderful music and outstanding playing by Dieter Klöcker.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozar*t: The Violin Concertos & Rondos 
Disc 2

Itzhak Perlman (violin)

Wiener Philharmoniker, James Levine


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

Disc 1 
István Várdai (cello)


----------



## Janspe

*D. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1 in C minor, Op. 8*
Trio Wanderer









Although this piece isn't nearly as important as Shostakovich's second trio, Op. 67, it's always fun to listen to.


----------



## Vasks

*Machover - Nature's Breath (Black/Bridge)
Lucier - In Memoriam Jon Higgins (Anderson/New World)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach:
*
Concertos for 3 and 4 pianos

_Michel Beroff, Jean-Philippe Collard, Gabriel Tacchino, Bruno Rigutto_ (pianos)

Ensemble Orchestral De Paris, Jean-Pierre Wallez.


----------



## Judith

Stephen Hough

French Classics 

Beautiful Album.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Barber: Vanessa*

_Eleanor Steber (Vanessa), Nicolai Gedda (Anatol),_ Rosalind Elias (Erika), Regina Resnik (The Old Baroness), Giorgio Tozzi (The Old Doctor), George Cehanovsky (Nicholas), Robert Nagy (Footman)

Metropolitan Opera Orchestra and Chorus, _Dimitri Mitropoulos_


----------



## Andolink

*Arnold Schoenberg*: _Variations for Orchestra, Op. 31_










*Arnold Schoenberg*: _Piano Concerto, Op. 42_


----------



## Sonata

A pair from the wonderful baritone Dmitri Hvorostovsky


----------



## deprofundis

i'm liseningt to :*Les Trésors du moyen-âge* a box-set a hudge compilation it wwere expensive especially when you broke, but money come and goes and it's purpose is to spend it.This box-set if filled whit obscur medieval name and notorious.


----------



## Guest

J.S. Bach, and back to Bach and this time with his concertos for cembalo.










These recordings are so beautiful,it fils me with tears of joy.:angel::angel::angel:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1983, 1963 - '92.


----------



## Guest

Anton Bruckner symphony No.9 1956


----------



## hpowders

Haydn 12 London Symphonies
Concertgebouw Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis

A mixed reaction. Excellent performances of 94 and 98, but quite a few other symphonies are simply too fast and sound rushed in places.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1971 - '77.


----------



## jim prideaux

Hogwood and the Danish National R.S.O. performing Gade's 2nd and 8th Symphonies.


----------



## jailhouse

scriabin is so addicting, i've heard basically all of his major works in 1 week (sonatas, preludes, etudes, symphonies, piano concerto), some several times. poem of ecstacy gives me a f**** boner


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*

This set popped up at my used CD store for $11. I'm not usually a fan of Barenboim, but if nothing else, I figured I'd finally get a recording of Helgoland.

I am pleasantly surprised. Though Furtwangler's wife said of Barenboim "he Furtwanglers," there isn't a lot of intervention going on here; it's pretty straightforward, which is okay with me. But the brass, holy moley! The term that comes to mind is effulgent. There's a story that this recording reflects how this orchestra sounded live. If that's the case, I might have wasted the '70s by being in California.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

One of my favorite pieces


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*
> 
> This set popped up at my used CD store for $11. I'm not usually a fan of Barenboim, but if nothing else, I figured I'd finally get a recording of Helgoland.
> 
> I am pleasantly surprised. Though Furtwangler's wife said of Barenboim "he Furtwanglers," there isn't a lot of intervention going on here; it's pretty straightforward, which is okay with me. But the brass, holy moley! The term that comes to mind is effulgent. There's a story that this recording reflects how this orchestra sounded live. If that's the case, I might have wasted the '70s by being in California.
> 
> View attachment 92412


I wish you many fine hours with this set.


----------



## jailhouse

np Bach Ich glaube, lieber Herr, hilf meinem Unglauben, BWV 109 (gardiner)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 92413
> 
> One of my favorite pieces


Mine too! Especially the string quartet version.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

LE CHANSONNIER CORDIFORME
*The Consort of Musicke*
Anhtony Rooley - director
_
DECCA Eloquence_ re-issue


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart; Piano concertos 25& 26 *
Murray Perahia


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1971 - '77.


Using your words: Essential.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Weber*; piano concertos.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J S*: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

Now disc 2 .
István Várdai (cello)


----------



## Pugg

​Finally arrived from Canada.

*Mahler/ Brahms/ Beethoven.*
Christa Ludwig


----------



## Barbebleu

Pugg said:


> ​Finally arrived from Canada.
> 
> *Mahler/ Brahms/ Beethoven.*
> Christa Ludwig


I have this too Pugg. Absolutely wonderful, particularly the Alto Rhapsody.


----------



## jailhouse

Bruckner - symphony no 2


----------



## Pugg

Next on:








*Bach: St John Passion, BWV245
*
Peter Schreier (Tenor), Robert Holl (Bass), Roberta Alexander (Soprano), Marjana Lipovsek (Mezzo-Soprano), Olaf Bär (Baritone), Rundfunkchor Leipzig (Chorus), Marjana Lipovsek (Contralto), Andrea Ihle (Soprano), Egbert Junghanns (Bass), Ekkehard Wagner (Tenor), Andreas Scheibner (Baritone)

Staatskapelle Dresden, Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Peter Schreier.


----------



## Guest

Georg Böhm (1661-1733) Keyboard works Gustav leonhardt.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler*: Symphony 4
Rafael Kubelick conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Copland*: Appalachian Spring / The Tender Land Suite
Boston Symphony Orchestra, Aaron Copland


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach BWV 1057, BWV 1056, BWV 1058, BWV 1055, BWV 1059 CD 2


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Villa-Lobos: Five Preludes
Turina: Complete Music for Solo Guitar Irma Costanzo

Waking to yet another dull, damp morning, I put this lovely record on to bring some much needed warmth into the house!! The playing is absolutely gorgeous, as is the music. Once finished I took the redoubtable Snoutey









for a walk, and now we're home for lunch and lo and behold, the sun has come out. Marvellous.


----------



## Sonata




----------



## Pugg

​
*Paganini*: Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major, Op. 6

*Sarasate*: Carmen Fantasy, Op. 25 / Zigeunerweisen

Itzhak Perlman (violin)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Lawrence Foster.


----------



## pmsummer

WORDS OF THE ANGEL
*Ivan Moody*
MESSE DE TOURNAI
*Anonymous*
Trio Mediæval
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Wandering Shade

Johann Sebastian Bach

Partita [for violin] BWV 1004 & Sonata [for flute] BWV 1013
Arrangements for lute

Hopkinson Smith, 13-strings lute

Recorded in 1987

Deutsche Harmonia Mundi / EMI · Editio Classica

:: 5 stars ::


----------



## deprofundis

I'm liseningt to new purchased, i bought several cds and box-set
*Gesualdo*: ensemble La compagnia del madrigale 
*The service of venus* *and mars*: ensemble gothic voice
*DHS splendeurs Pillippe de Vitry motets & chansons*: ensemble sequentia
*The tradition of Gregorian chants*: a 4 cds box-set

In non-classical music i bought *Author & Punisher*: Drones machines, since it's innovative it's industrial doom done whit machines custom made, akin to godflesh but more organic if we can says.

Have a nice day friends and followers!

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mussorgsky*ictures at an Exhibition
orch. Ravel
A Night on the Bare Mountain

*Tchaikovsky*: Waltz from Swan Lake

Wiener Philharmoniker, Gustavo Dudamel.


----------



## Vasks

*Suppe - Overture to "The Beautiful Galatea" (Mehta/CBS)
Strauss,Jr/Schoenberg - Emperor Waltz (Alban Berg Qrt +/EMI)
Grieg - Two Lyric Pieces (Jarvi/DG)
Massenet - Orchestral Suite #1 (Jean/Marco Polo)*


----------



## sketch

Dvorak String Quartet #12 (American) - Emerson String Quartet

So many great 'riffs', one ear worm after another


----------



## Pugg

sketch said:


> Dvorak String Quartet #12 (American) - Emerson String Quartet
> 
> So many great 'riffs', one ear worm after another


Great choice, welcome to Talk Classical .


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*: St Matthew Passion, BWV244

Gundala Janowitz, Christa Ludwig, Peter Schreier, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Walter Berry, Horst Laubenthal, Anton Diakov

Wiener Singverein, Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin & Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Guest

Forqueray Gustav Leonhardt


----------



## Vronsky

*Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 3 (Anda & Fricsay)*










Béla Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 3
Géza Anda *·* Ferenc Fricsay *·* Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## deprofundis

I almost forgot , one my lastest purchased* Guillaume de Machaut* ensemble vocal et instrumental Roger Blanchard (1956)
and *Ramon Lull *temps de conquestes..featuring Jordi Savall.


Im currently lisening to the first woaw!!!

:angel:

take care friends and followers :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Schubert Collegium Aureum Jörg Demus


----------



## Wandering Shade

Antoine Forqueray

Pièces de clavecin

Gustav Leonhardt, harpsichord (built by David Rubio, 1973, after Taskin)

Recorded in 1973

Seon

:: Leonhardt's first Forqueray recording ::



Traverso said:


> Forqueray Gustav Leonhardt


----------



## hpowders

Vincent Persichetti 12 Piano Sonatas.
Geoffrey Burleson

Just spent an enjoyable morning listening to these mostly approachable, mid-20th century neo-classical works. Sounds like Haydn was his model.


----------



## Guest

Wandering Shade said:


> Antoine Forqueray
> 
> Pièces de clavecin
> 
> Gustav Leonhardt, harpsichord (built by David Rubio, 1973, after Taskin)
> 
> Recorded in 1973
> 
> Seon
> 
> :: Leonhardt's first Forqueray recording ::


Did you discover this last one? 2005 Two different covers but the same recording.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Giuseppe Verdi* - Messa da Requiem, performed by La Scala Orchestra and Chorus of Milano with Luciano Pavarotti, Leontyne Price, Fiorenza Cossotto and Nikolai Ghiaurov, conducted by Herbert von Karajan, on YouTube.

I heard this music for the first time by sheer chance today, stumbling onto a rehearsal of it in a church in Hamburg.


----------



## malvinrisan

I'm listenening to Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg by Wagner for the first time today. It's Karajan version from 1971. I'm in love!


----------



## Wandering Shade

Yes! It's on the photo, waiting for its turn, look on the right; I will listen to it tomorrow.

The last time I heard Leonhardt in concert, he ended with Forqueray. Then, as an encore, he played a lovely little piece I didn't know: I discovered later it was a Ciaconna in f minor by Böhm, recorded on the CD you played today (track 13). It was in Bruges, in 2007.



Traverso said:


> Did you discover this last one? 2005 Two different covers but the same recording.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

malvinrisan said:


> I'm listenening to Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg by Wagner for the first time today. It's Karajan version from 1971. I'm in love!


From a fellow lover of Wagner and particularly of this very beautiful, joy-inspiring opera: congratulations! :angel:


----------



## malvinrisan

SiegendesLicht said:


> From a fellow lover of Wagner and particularly of this very beautiful, joy-inspiring opera: congratulations! :angel:


Thank you! I already love the Prelude and "Am stillen herd" so much that i'm trying to learn it on my piano.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

malvinrisan said:


> Thank you! I already love the Prelude and "Am stillen herd" so much that i'm trying to learn it on my piano.


There is more good music coming! The prelude to Act III, the quintet and the grand finale are particularly wonderful.


----------



## Guest

Marin Marais La Sonnerie de Sainte Genevieve du Mont a Paris

Jean Henri d' Anglebert Prulude in D minor ,what a lovely piece.:angel:


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Auber: "The Crown Diamonds" Overture
Gounod: Funeral March of a Marionette
Pierne: March of the Little Lead Soldiers
Saint-Saens: Dance Macabre, Op.40
Ravel: La Valse
Borodin: Polovtsian Dances from "Prince Igor" Orchestre de la Concerts Symphonique de Paris/Rene Leobowitz

Tchaikovsky: Nutcracker Suite, Op.71a/Swan Lake - Ballet Suite New Symphony Orchestra/Sir Adrian Boult

The final two LP's from this excellent set. On the disc conducted by Rene Leibowitz, La Valse in particular stands out as an exceptional performance, he holds back the tempo a fraction in the closing pages, which enables Ravel's intricate rhythms to come out with a clarity that I've heard in no other recording. Then, Boult is on fine form with two very popular Tchaikovsky suites. The "Swan Lake" Suite is distinguished by very fine solo playing from Yfrah Neaman (violin) and Raymond Clark (Cello.) This set has been a real delight, and I would urge anyone who sees it for a reasonable price (this one was £6 in a charity shop - for 12 LP's!!) to not hesitate in picking it up.


----------



## malvinrisan

SiegendesLicht said:


> There is more good music coming! The prelude to Act III, the quintet and the grand finale are particularly wonderful.


Can't wait. Wagner's music is so exciting and beautiful. And this piece has already touched me deeply.


----------



## premont

deprofundis said:


> I almost forgot , one my lastest purchased* Guillaume de Machaut* ensemble vocal et instrumental Roger Blanchard (1956)[/U




The Messe, I suppose.

Did Blanchard record anything else by Machaut than the Messe?


----------



## Guest

The King's Musick :angel:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

malvinrisan said:


> Can't wait. Wagner's music is so exciting and beautiful. And this piece has already touched me deeply.


Yes, Wagner can do that to you. Every one of his operas is a world of its own, and there is so much beauty and magic in each one of them.


----------



## Guest

Spectacular playing and sound.


----------



## malvinrisan

SiegendesLicht said:


> Yes, Wagner can do that to you. Every one of his operas is a world of its own, and there is so much beauty and magic in each one of them.


Absolutely. Wagner, my favorite.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*

What has been notable to me about Barenboim's cycle so far (three symphonies in) is its clarity. One big part of Bruckner's music is rhythmic layering, and if it isn't handled properly, it can sound muddy. Now I'm hearing rhythms and small instrumental interpolations that I'm not used to hearing.


----------



## millionrainbows

Shoenberg: Piano Music. Paul Jacobs. Classic version.










John Cage, Etudes Australes…same old Italian version I've reported on before. This is really beautiful-sounding piano music.


----------



## DavidA

Italian Concertos / Alison Balsom

Terrific trumpet playing from a very marketable lady!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6, Helgoland*

Once again I am impressed with the clarity of the recording. One Amazon review complained that Barenboim doesn't know how to blend the orchestra. I'm not sure what they are talking about; details are popping up all over the place. Though I've heard this symphony a ton of times, I'm finding myself paying close attention this time while listening with headphones.

This is my first experience with Helgoland, so I don't know how it's _supposed to_ sound, but from what I'm hearing, it sounds good to me.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2009, 1988.


----------



## Guest

Some very interesting pieces...some are more listener friendly than others! Superb sound and playing.


----------



## Vaneyes

A recent arrival, recorded 2007.


----------



## Pugg

​
For the Saturday symphony tradition.
Charles Ives; Symphony No. 2


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming: Bel Canto*


----------



## Pugg

​ *Scarlatti; sonatas*
Evgeny Sudbin.


----------



## Haydn man

For the Saturday Symphony


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch;* Violin concerto / Scottish fantasia
Kyung Wha Chung.


----------



## agoukass

Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 87
Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz*: Harold in Italy & other orchestral works
Berlioz: Harold en Italie, Op. 16
William Primrose (viola)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Munch


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Rosmonda d'lnghilterra
*
Renée Fleming (Rosmonda Clifford),Bruce Ford (Enrico II), Nelly Miricioiu (Leonora di Guienna), Alastair Miles (Clifford), Diana Montague (Arturo)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, David Parry.

"The performance could hardly be improved" Gramophone Magazine


----------



## Andolink

A recording every lover of this symphony should hear--

*L. van Beethoven*: _Symphony No. 9 in D minor , Op. 125_


----------



## Vronsky

*Busoni: Fantasia contrappuntistica (Schiff & Serkin)*










Ferruccio Busoni: Fantasia contrappuntistica for Two Pianos Busoni-Verzeichnis 256b
András Schiff *·* Peter Serkin


----------



## Vronsky

*Fauré & Franck: Piano Quintets (Perlemuter & Quatuor Parrenin)*










Gabriel Fauré: Piano Quintet No. 2 in C minor, Op. 115
César Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 14
Vlado Perlemuter *·* Quatuor Parrenin


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: symphony 8(9)
V.P. Riccardo Muti conducting.


----------



## hpowders

Haydn Symphonies 97 and 98.
Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra
Ton Koopman

Delightful HIP performances.


----------



## Pugg

Vronsky said:


> Gabriel Fauré: Piano Quintet No. 2 in C minor, Op. 115
> César Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 14
> Vlado Perlemuter *·* Quatuor Parrenin


Looking very interesting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Villa-Lobos*: Floresta do Amazonas, W 551

The story of the Amazon Rainforest

*Renée Fleming* (soprano)

Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra, Chorus of the Moscow Physics and Engineering Institute,
Alfred Heller


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

Halfway into the symphony, I'm still impressed with the clarity of this set. All the quirky noises from other recordings suddenly make sense in this one. And the small details: I've never heard the tuba so clearly. And I'm listening to a horn passage in the second movement which is actually two horns doing two different things. I've never heard that before, either. Of course, the Chicago brass is amazing; I'm a sucker for good brass sections.

Once again, Barenboim doesn't do much intervention here; he lets the music speak for itself.


----------



## Guest

Just in the mailbox this cd with the Netherlands Wind ensemble.It took me years to get this one and to replace the LP


----------



## bharbeke

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mussorgsky*ictures at an Exhibition
> orch. Ravel
> A Night on the Bare Mountain
> 
> *Tchaikovsky*: Waltz from Swan Lake
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Gustavo Dudamel.


I feel like I've seen this one pop up a few times recently. Is it one of your favorites?


----------



## Pugg

bharbeke said:


> I feel like I've seen this one pop up a few times recently. Is it one of your favorites?


I love this special recording, I know the critics not so but that doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rafal Blechacz plays Debussy & Szymanowski*


----------



## jailhouse

I'm listening to Debussy too.

4th disc of the Bavouzet complete piano works set (images, etudes)


----------



## Haydn man

Continuing my exploration of American music with Barber Violin Concerto


----------



## Guest

Anton Bruckner symphony No.5 a live recording 1959 and this sounds the least of all the recordings but acceptable.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Holbrooke:* Violin Concerto 'The Grasshopper' (Violin Sonata No. 2), Op. 59

Judith Ingolfsson (violin)

The Raven, Poem No. 1 for Orchestra, Op. 25

Auld Lang Syne - Variations for Full Orchestra Op. 60

Brandenburgisches Staatsorchester Frankfurt, Howard Griffiths.


----------



## Andolink

*J. S. Bach*: _'Ach Herr, mich armen Sünder', BWV 135_ & _'Ach Gott, vom Himmel sieh darein', BWV 2_


----------



## Vasks

*S. Arnold - Overture in D, Op. 8, No. 6 (Mallon/Naxos)
F. J. Haydn - String Quartet #58 (Kodaly/Naxos)
W. A. Mozart - Symphony #30 (Mackerras/Telarc)*


----------



## Wandering Shade

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

Klarinettenquintett · Oboenquartett · Hornquintett

Mitglieder der Collegium Aureum
Hans Deinzer (Klarinette)
Helmut Hucke (Oboe)
Walter Lexutt (Inventionshorn)

Recorded in 1976

Deutsche Harmonia Mundi / EMI · Editio Classica


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach BWV 1060-1061-1062


----------



## Andolink

An amazing orchestral piece by the always brilliant 47 yr. old German composer--

*Enno Poppe*: Keilschrift (2005/6)


----------



## Pugg

​
DISC57-58:
*Verdi: Requiem*
Nilsson / Chookasian / Bergonzi / Flagello, Boston Chorus Pro Musica, Alfred Nash Petterson.


----------



## deprofundis

I'm currently lisenng to my news purchased:
*Ockeghem*: masses (Beauty Farm ensemble)
*Lassus Des prez & Ruetter,* musique d'église , mono from 1958(ensemble R.p martin & les chanteur s de st eustache) 
*Desprez miserere mei, Manchicourt* missa quo abiit dilectus tuus (1957)
*Out of the shadow : sacred music of Guerrero and Crecquillon* (king solomon singers)

Have anice day friends and followers on TC i feel great today , ancient rustic recording of vynil of franco-flemish woaw!!!

:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Two String Quintets
Boston Symphony Chamber Players

Brahms at the height of his creative powers given performances that are an object lesson in how to perform great Romantic chamber music.

One of the most beautiful and intelligent albums of chamber music I have ever encountered.


----------



## Guest

A real treasure this one with a beautiful "in te Domine" ( Desprez) sung by James Bowman.


----------



## millionrainbows

Still listening to John Cage, Etudes Australes…nothing new to report, except that I am constantly amazed at what music sounds like under these conditions. It's very zen-like and beautiful.


----------



## deprofundis

I'm liseningt to my lastest purchased once again ancient 50''& 60'' Franco-Flemish genieous and ars nova of vynil rip here the last:
*Furhrenaissance serie .a der florentisches *(ars nova of 1958) BnF collection
*Hochrenaissance serie .a Nierderlander um und natch*...(josquin of 1961) BnF collection

*Thomas Crecquillon :Fortunes Hélas et chansons* (edigius kwartet 2004)
*Joye: Les Plaintes dit de gilles de bins dit de Binchois* (graindelavoix ensemble).

Awesome purchased hmm?, i think so...

:tiphat:


----------



## Sonata

My first listen to music by these English composers. The first movement of Elgar's piano quintet is wonderful so far!









String quartets #1 and #7. I know his chamber music popularity resides in most of his later works, but I think his first string quartet is very underrated. It's actually one of my favorite Schubert SQs!


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.9 - V*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Georg Tintner, RSNO, Naxos (1997)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Orel)
*Cond. Bruno Walter, ColSO, Sony Classics (1959/2004 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Michael Gielen, SWR SO BBuF, SWR (2013 Live recording)*

_What a Scherzo!_









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Cohrs)
*Cond. Simone Young, HPO, Oehms (2014)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Cohrs)
*Cond. Herbert Blomstedt, LGO, Querstand (2013)*


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.9 - VI*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Jascha Horenstein, BBC SO, BBC Legends (1970 Live recording / 1999 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Georg Solti, CSO, Decca (1985/1996 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Claudio Abbado, LucFO, DG (2013 HDTracks Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Zubin Mehta, WPO, Decca (1965/2003 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Carl Schuricht, WPO, WC (1961/2012 HDTracks Edition)*

Finally getting some good stuff and Solti slips into the party. Put your hands up in the air! Yeeeeeah!


----------



## Selby

Charles Koechlin (1867-1950)
Les Heures persanes, Op. 65 (1916-19) 
Michael Korstick, piano


----------



## Guest

Duphly Gustav leonhardt


----------



## jim prideaux

Harnoncourt and the COE performing Schumann's 3rd and 4th Symphonies.


----------



## George O

New World Composers from the Old World

Carlos Surinach (1915-1997): String Quartet (1975)

Paul Hindemith (1895-1963): String Quartet in E Flat (1943)

Ernest Bloch (1880-1959): String Quartet No. 3 (1953)

Alexander Tcherepnin (1899-1977): String Quartet No. 2, op 40 (1927)

Igor Stravinsky (1882-1971): Three Pieces for String Quartet (1922)

Miklos Rozsa (1907-1995): String Quartet, op 22 (1950)

Erich Wolfgang Korngold (1897-1957): String Quartet No. 2 in E Flat, op 26 (1937)

New World Quartet:
Yosef Yankelev, violin
William Patterson, violin
George Woshakiwsky, viola
Ross Harbaugh, cello

3-LP VoxBox on Vox (NYC), from 1978

5 stars


----------



## Bettina




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Three Piano Trios
Trio Shaham, Erez and Wallfisch

I continue to be drawn to the poetry and passion of these wonderful performances.


----------



## KenOC

Bach's Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 7-12. Really. Arranged from instrumental music in the cantatas and elsewhere. Nice listening, but the performance could have a bit more energy and sparkle.


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.9 - VII*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1992 Finale Version, Ed. Samale/Philips/Cohrs/Mazzuca)
*Cond. Johannes Wildner, WNPO, Naxos (1998)*

_From now on, I'm team B9Finale._









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1992 Finale Version, Ed. Samale/Philips/Cohrs/Mazzuca, 2012 Revision)
*Cond. Simon Rattle, BPO, WC (2012)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Herbert von Karajan, BPO, DG (1966)*

_Where in the Universe does that Adagio come from?!_









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Herbert von Karajan, BPO, DG (1975)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Günter Wand, SOdNDR, Sony (2000 Live recording in Tokyo)*


----------



## Guest

I took advantage of Acoustic Sounds' 20% off sale and bought two hi-resolution files. Both are wonderfully played and recorded.

(24 bit/192KHz)









(24 bit 96KHz)


----------



## Richard8655

That discussion thread has got me comparing a lot lately.


----------



## Sonata

Glazunov Symphony #7, Pastorale


----------



## senza sordino

Biber Rosary Sonatas (both disks), nice stuff to wake up to









Beethoven 3&4, nice music for breakfast









Schubert Trout Quintet and Wanderer Fantasy, nice music for the afternoon 









Mahler 2, another album for the afternoon 









Strauss, Also Sprach Zarathustra, Till Eulensiegal, Don Juan, Salome Dance of the seven veils, music for making dinner


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: Concertos for two and three piano's
Murray Perahia/ Radu Lupu.


----------



## Pugg

I m staying with Mozart:








*Mozart*: The naughty song.


----------



## jim prideaux

early start with Beethoven 3rd Symphony performed by Anima Eterna and van Immerseel.


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming*: Homage The Age of The Diva.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach: Easter Oratorio;*

Ameling / Helen / Krenn /

Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra / Vienna Academy Ch -

Karl Munchinger conducting.


----------



## Haydn man

Violin Concerto No.1 followed by The Miraculous Mandarin


----------



## Pugg

​*R. Strauss* : Aus Italien & Macbeth.

Rudolf Kempe conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*The Ballad of Baby Doe (Douglas Moore),*

_Beverly Sills_, Walter Cassel, Frances Bible, Chester Ludgin, Beatrice Krebs, et al.

New York City Opera; E.Buckley Conducting.


----------



## Wandering Shade

François Couperin

14 pièces bien sonnantes sur le clavecin du château d'Assas
[Excerpts from the recording of the Complete Harpsichord Works]

Scott Ross, anonymous French early 18th-c. harpsichord in Château d'Assas
[instrument now attributed to Pierre Donzelague of Lyon]

Recorded in 1977~78

Stil

:: Tribute to George O. & Emma ::


----------



## Vronsky

*Bliss: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra & A Colour Symphony (Hickox & BBC)*










Arthur Bliss: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra & A Colour Symphony
Lydia Mordkovitch *·* BBC National Orchestra of Wales *·* Richard Hickox


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Christ lag in Todes Banden, BWV 4 1994
This is a beautiful cantate and the performance is right to the heart.


----------



## Pugg

​
*R. Strauss*: Don Quixote (Harrell) / Also sprach Zarathustra. 
Vladimir Ashkenazy.


----------



## Wandering Shade

Speaking of Bob van Asperen: I don't know if someone already mentioned on Talk Classical the great ongoing project of the Netherlands Bach Society, the website allofbach.com. A new video is put online every Friday with a special performance of a Bach work (one BWV number at a time). Each time there is also a short interview with the performer speaking of the work.

Since the Well-Tempered Clavier is domestic, intimate music, they asked several harpsichordists if they could film them playing a prelude & fugue at home, on their everyday instrument. A few weeks ago, Bob van Asperen delivered a very moving performance of BWV 869 (No.24 of Book I, in B minor). And his music studio is very much like the cabinet of a humanist in the Renaissance or in the 17th century… It's here:

http://allofbach.com/en/bwv/bwv-869/



Traverso said:


> J.S.Bach BWV 1060-1061-1062


----------



## Guest

Wandering Shade said:


> Speaking of Bob van Asperen: I don't know if someone already mentioned on Talk Classical the great ongoing project of the Netherlands Bach Society, the website allofbach.com. A new video is put online every Friday with a special performance of a Bach work (one BWV number at a time). Each time there is also a short interview with the performer speaking of the work.
> 
> Since the Well-Tempered Clavier is domestic, intimate music, they asked several harpsichordists if they could film them playing a prelude & fugue at home, on their everyday instrument. A few weeks ago, Bob van Asperen delivered a very moving performance of BWV 869 (No.24 of Book I, in B minor). And his music studio is very much like the cabinet of a humanist in the Renaissance or in the 17th century… It's here:
> 
> http://allofbach.com/en/bwv/bwv-869/


Thank you so much for posting this link,I am very happy you did.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

I continue with he fourth and last cd of this very fine box .This music is real heaven.:angel:
BWV 1065,971,1064,904,1063


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms*: String Quartet, Op. 67;

New Budapest Quartet.


----------



## Guest

J.P.Sweelinck CD 1


----------



## Pugg

​*Adam*; Giselle.
L.S.O/ Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## hpowders

Charles Ives Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord, Mass., 1840-1860"
Easley Blackwood, piano.

One of the two greatest piano sonatas ever penned, the other being Beethoven's Hammerklavier, receives its greatest recorded performance.

If you love Ives, this recording is a must!


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart :* tenor Arias.
_Peter Schreier._


----------



## Vasks

_LPs spun today_

*Weber - Overture to "Preciosa" (Munchinger/London STS)
Schumann - Symphony #2 (Bernstein/Columbia)*


----------



## Vronsky

*Bax, Delius & Bridge: English Spring (Hallé & Sir Mark Elder)*










English Spring
Arnold Bax
Spring Fire
Frederick Delius
Idylle de Printemps
North Country Sketches: The March of Spring
Frank Bridge
Enter Spring
Hallé Orchestra *·* Sir Mark Elder


----------



## Wandering Shade

Johann Sebastian Bach

Violoncello Solo Suites I, II, III

Paolo Beschi, baroque cello Carlo Antonio Testore, 1754

Recorded in 1996

Winter & Winter

:: my favorite version on baroque cello, with Anner Bijlsma first recording ::


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wallace: Lurline*
A Grand Legendary Opera in three acts.

Keith Lewis (tenor), Paul Ferris (tenor), David Soar (bass-baritone), Donald Maxwell (baritone), Roderick Earle (bass), Sally Silver (soprano), Fiona Janes (mezzo) & Bernadette Cullen (mezzo)

Victorian Opera Chorus and Orchestra, _Richard Bonynge_


----------



## Guest

Perotin The Hilliard Ensemble 1989


----------



## jim prideaux

Mahler 'versions' of the Schumann Symphonies 1-4 performed by Chailly and the Leipzig Gewandhaus.


----------



## tortkis

Salvatore Sciarrino: musica viva vol. 26 (Neos, 2016)









_Un'immagine di arpocrate for piano and orchestra with choir_
Tamara Stefanovich piano
Chorwerk Ruhr /Florian Helgath
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks / Susanna Mälkki

_Giorno velato presso il lago nero for violin and orchestra_
Carolin Widmann violin
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks / Jonathan Nott


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Franz Schubert* - Mass in e-flat major D950, performed by Helen Donath, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Brigitte Fassbaender, and the Bavarian Radio Orchestra and Choir, under Wolfgang Sawallisch.

Deutsche Messe D872, performed by the same orchestra, choir and conductor. From this set:









The German Mass is probably my favorite religious work ever - even though while listening to it I tend to think of Wotan and the gods of Germania instead of Christ.

_Zu dir, zu dir, oh Vater, komm ich in Freud' und Leiden;
Du sendest ja die Freuden, du heilest jeden Schmerz._

To you, to you, oh Father, I come in joy and suffering;
You send the joys, and you heal every pain.


----------



## agoukass

Albeniz: Iberia 
Granados: "El maja y el ruisenor" from "Goyescas" 
De Fall: "Ritual Fire Dance" and "Miller's Dance"

Aldo Ciccolini, piano


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 2 in A, Op. 2/2, played by Paul Lewis. On the radio. I thought it was Schiff!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brucker, Symphony No. 3*

Once more, Barenboim brings out every detail with clarity. My biggest complaint so far, only hearing the first movement, is, this movement doesn't have as much bite as others have put into it.


----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 92479


It's been quite a while since a CD I had not heard before made such a strong impression on me. Draeseke has a natural talent for Lieder (more than for symphonies IMO), and the performances are great to my ear. It was stunning to hear his take on (Um) Mitternacht, which I adore in Mahler's setting (Ruckert Lieder).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Regnart, Missa Super Oeniades Nymphae*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My first for the sonatas. Pretty new recording, sounds perfect to me


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## starthrower




----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich, String Quartet No. 8, arranged for piano most effectively by Boris Giltburg and played by him. Something new and very good. The CD also has the two piano concertos, Petrenko and the RLPO backing up Mr. Giltburg.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Honegger: Concerto Da Camera David Shostac/Allan Vogel
Richard Strauss: Duet-Concertino David Shifrin/Kenneth Munday/Los Angeles Chamber Orchestra/Gerard Schwarz

Lambert: The Rio Grande Sir Hamilton Harty/St. Michael's Singers/Halle Orchestra/Constant Lambert
Francaix: Piano Concerto in D Jean Francaix/Paris Philharmonic Orchestra/Nadia Boulanger
Hahn: Piano Concerto No.1 in E Minor Magda Tagliaferro/Orchestra/Reynaldo Hahn
Milhaud: Scaramouche Marcelle Meyer and Darius Milhaud

Two delightful works by Honegger and Richard Strauss make up the first of these LP's, the various soloists all play excellently and are beautifully accompanied by the Los Angeles Chamber Orchestra and Gerard Schwarz. Then an LP of historic recordings all of which have the respective composers involved (and the transfers are stunning - this came out in 1975), Sir Hamilton Harty plays the piano part of Lambert's "Rio Grande" superlatively well, it was written for him and the Halle Orchestra, of which he was then the chief conductor. The Piano Concerto by Jean Francaix is great fun, as is Milhaud's Scaramouche, but the highlight for me is the wonderful concerto by Reynaldo Hahn, he conducts for Magda Tagliaferro, a pianist who is always a joy to listen to, she gave a marvellous recital at the Wigmore Hall in 1983 when she was 90, the BBC broadcast it and I have part of it on tape, one they should definitely reissue. This concerto of Hahn's is a beautifully crafted piece that repays hearing again and again, you can find this recording on youtube, and I really cannot recommend it highly enough. Wonderful stuff.


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.9 - VIII*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Günter Wand, KRSO, Sony (1979/2002 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Günter Wand, BPO, Sony (1998/2002 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Lovro von Matačić, NHKSO, Denon (1968 Live Recording / 2008 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Lovro von Matačić, CzPO, Supraphon (1981)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Wolfgang Sawallisch, BySO, Orfeo (1987)*


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.9 - IX*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Wolfgang Sawallisch, WPO, Altus (1983 Live recording)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Sergiu Celibidache, RSOS, DG (1974/2011 Issue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Sergiu Celibidache, MPO, WC (1995/2011 Issue Edition)*

Celibidache ends the set with a very mourning No.9, not transfixing or even as expansive as his previous symphonies but on a barely top level.

This post has less recordings because the final post will be the next, tomorrow, with the full results. It will feature four fan favourites: *Giulini* with the Chicago and the Wiener and *Jochum* with the Berliner and Dresden.


----------



## Bettina

More Bartók again today...


----------



## Guest

These are the more difficult versions from 1837 rather than the more customary 1852 revised ones. Gon is not nearly as subtle as Trifonov, but it's hard to compare them since the versions are so different. I'm sure he's doing the best he can!  The rather dry but startlingly clear sound places him in one's listening room. (I played the SACD, not the DVD-A disc.)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## George O

Wandering Shade said:


> François Couperin
> 
> 14 pièces bien sonnantes sur le clavecin du château d'Assas
> [Excerpts from the recording of the Complete Harpsichord Works]
> 
> Scott Ross, anonymous French early 18th-c. harpsichord in Château d'Assas
> [instrument now attributed to Pierre Donzelague of Lyon]
> 
> Recorded in 1977~78
> 
> Stil
> 
> :: Tribute to George O. & Emma ::


Ahhhhhhhhh.


----------



## George O

West Meets East

Ravi Shankar (1920-2012):

Prabhāti
-Yehudi Menuhin, violin
-Alla Rakha, tabla
-Prodyot Sen, tanpura

Rāga Puriyā Kalyan (arranged by Shankar)
-Ravi Shankar, sitar

Swara-Kākali
-Yehudi Menuhin, violin
-Ravi Shankar, sitar
-Prodyot Sen, tanpura

George Enescu (1881-1955):
Sonata No. 3 in A minor, op 25
-Yehudi Menuhin, violin
-Hephzibah Menuhin, piano

on Angel (Los Angeles) from 1966

5 stars










Yehudi and sister Hephzibah


----------



## Guest

I finished listening to this set today. A wonderful recording--they brilliantly respond to the various moods in the works.


----------



## senza sordino

Another day, another day of listening

Mozart String Quartets #17 Hunt, #19 Dissonance 









Dvorak Violin Concerto, Romance for violin and orchestra in F, Mazurka for violin in Em, Humoresque in Gb









Dvorak Cello Concerto, Tchaikovsky Rococo Variations










Dvorak String Quartet American, Tchaikovsky String Quartet no 1, Borodin String Quartet no 2









Higdon and Tchaikovsky Violin Concerti, my autographed cd cover


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven*: Piano sonatas, op.109/110
Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Pugg

​*Mercadante*: Flute concertos.
James Galway.


----------



## Pugg

senza sordino said:


> Another day, another day of listening
> 
> Mozart String Quartets #17 Hunt, #19 Dissonance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dvorak Violin Concerto, Romance for violin and orchestra in F, Mazurka for violin in Em, Humoresque in Gb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dvorak Cello Concerto, Tchaikovsky Rococo Variations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dvorak String Quartet American, Tchaikovsky String Quartet no 1, Borodin String Quartet no 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Higdon and Tchaikovsky Violin Concerti, my autographed cd cover


Nice bunch senza .


----------



## Haydn man

Concerto for Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler*: Symphony 8

Leonard Bernstein conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Poulenc:*

Concerto in D minor for Two Pianos & Orchestra
Concerto in G minor for Organ, Strings & Timpani

Pascal Rogé, Peter Hurford & Sylviane Deferne

The Philharmonia Orchestra, _Charles Dutoit_


----------



## Guest

Schutz This is a recording I love very much.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Idomeneo*

Ian Bostridge, Lorraine Hunt Lieberson, Lisa Milne, Barbara Frittoli, Anthony Rolfe-Johnson, Paul Charles Clarke, John Relyea,
Edinburgh Festival Chorus , Sir Charles Mackerras.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos.20 & 21*
Mitsuko Uchida, Jeffrey Tate & the English Chamber Orchestra

A beautiful way to start an overcast grey morning.


----------



## eljr

Vilde Frang
Mozart: Violin Concertos 1 & 5; Sinfonia Concertante

Release Date
February 24, 2015
Duration
01:17:20
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Recording Date
April 3, 2014 - April 5, 2014


----------



## eljr

Vilde Frang
Britten, Korngold: Violin Concertos

Release Date
February 26, 2016
Duration
58:07
Genre
Classical


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: Piano quintets.
Melos Quartet .


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert * : lieder.
Ian Bostirdge/ Julius Drake.


----------



## Guest

Debussy prelude l'apres midi d'un faune - La Mer - Jeux - Khamma


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## sbmonty

Pugg said:


> ​*Schubert * : lieder.
> Ian Bostirdge/ Julius Drake.


Bostridge wrote a terrific book on Winterreise titled "Schubert's Winter Journey: Anatomy of an Obsession". You probably know of it, but just in case not


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Piano Works
Piano Sonata No. 3; Variations on a Theme by Schumann

Peter Rösel


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 2*

This is a lovely recording. I'm not as familiar with the 2nd as with others, so I'm not picking up on what is different about this version, but just as it is, it has a delicacy to it in how the different instrumental groups get passed around or singled out, as if Mahler were to write a symphony in Bruckner's style. I'm disappointed with the last movement, though; there is not the energy/impetus in it that it needs.


----------



## Janspe

*R. Schumann: Kreisleriana, Op. 16*
Mitsuko Uchida, piano









Slow and introspective, this performance of Schumann's (possibly) greatest piano work is worlds away from some faster interpretations (Argerich's DG reading comes to mind). But Uchida's way with the piece is completely convincing, and it's clear that she has thought about every phrase carefully. I really hope she will still record some Schumann - she's been doing the F-sharp minor sonata in recitals recently; maybe, just maybe we might hear that on disc too...


----------



## deprofundis

I'm currently lisening to my lastest purchased one of them is a suprise, it's better than i thought:
*Sephardic Romances* (naxos) this one was the suprise
*Ockeghem* (ensemble the sound and the fury) oh yes!!!
*Ockeghem*: essentials (ensemble The Clerk's

Have a nice day friends and followers under the sun :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Romberg*,
Cello Concerto No. 1, Op. 2 in B flat major
Cello Concerto No. 5, Op. 30 in F sharp minor

Davit Melkonyan (cello)

Koelner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens


----------



## Pugg

sbmonty said:


> Bostridge wrote a terrific book on Winterreise titled "Schubert's Winter Journey: Anatomy of an Obsession". You probably know of it, but just in case not


I have it, nevertheless thank you for the tip.


----------



## Manxfeeder

deprofundis said:


> *Ockeghem*: essentials (ensemble The Clerk's


I'm glad to see that you were able to get ahold of that one. :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Missa Pro Victoria*

This is well done. However, Michael Noone goes for the pretty here. This piece can be energetic as the choirs throw motifs back and forth, but I guess Mr. Noone doesn't want people jumping out of their pews and dancing.


----------



## Guest

Locatelli The Italian music master in Amsterdam
Ton Koopman The Amsterdan Baroque Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande*

Maria Ewing (Mélisande), François Le Roux (Pelléas), José van Dam (Golaud), Jean-Philippe Courtis (Arkel), Christa Ludwig (Genevieve), Patrizia Pace (Yniold), Rudolf Mazzola (Doctor)

Vienna State Opera Concert Chorus, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Guest

Girolamo Frescobaldi Works for organ.

Organs in the Basilica di San Petronio,Bologna ( Italy )


----------



## Manxfeeder

deprofundis said:


> *Ockeghem*: essentials (ensemble The Clerk's


I'm listening to the Clerks' recording of Ockegehem's Missa L'Homme Arme in your honor.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1969, 1966 - '73.


----------



## Vaneyes

Traverso said:


> A real treasure this one with a beautiful "in te Domine" ( Desprez) sung by James Bowman.


Re Munrow, from The Guardian archive. :tiphat:

https://www.theguardian.com/music/2...-not-even-mick-jagger-has-such-versatile-lips


----------



## deprofundis

Since i'm a compulsive buyer, i also bought:

*Fruhrenaissance: serie .c England um John Dunstable* (BnF collection 1957) and guess what it featured Ockeghem too one of my favorite of all time composer, thanks mister ManXfeeder for sharing passion, have a nice day dear mister.

*Jacquet de Berchem:* La Favola Di Orlando (Daedalus & Roberto Festa)

Friends and follower keep the Franco-Flemish Guild in group on TC alive post if you find something relevant or anything
Have a nice day, i know i will and please take care, friends and followers.

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Re Munrow, from The Guardian archive. :tiphat:
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/music/2...-not-even-mick-jagger-has-such-versatile-lips


Let me thank you with this video.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2014, 2010.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Anton Bruckner* - Symphony No. 3, performed by the Hamburger Philarmoniker and Simone Young.









The Hamburgers are really very impressive. Can't wait to hear them live!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max and Max last night and this evening.

Reger - Prelude and Fugue in A-minor for solo violin WoO (poss. 1902), Prelude in E-minor for solo violin WoO (1915), Seven Sonatas for solo violin op.91 (1905), _3 duos (Canons und Fugen) Im alten Stil [Three duos (canons and fugues) in old style]_for two violins op.131b (1914):

















Maxwell Davies - _Sinfonia_ for chamber orchestra (1962), _Sinfonia Concertante_ for wind quintet and orchestra (1982), Piano Concerto (1997), Piccolo Concerto (1996) and _Maxwell's Reel, with Northern Lights_ [partly based on an old Scottish folk melody] (1998):


----------



## eljr

Simon Rattle / Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphonien 1-9

Release Date
May 13, 2016
Duration
05:44:11
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony

Disc 4
Symphonies 6 and 8


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After listening to 2 discs from my new Monteverdi Madrigal CDs (complete!) and some rap-metal (Body Count), it's now time for something completely different: Piano concerto


----------



## Guest

A strong Reger vibe permeates his music, a good trait in my book! Excellent playing and sound.


----------



## deprofundis

The record store just called they received something for me *Giovanni de Macque*: The keyboard school at Gesualdo Court, *Fabio Falcone* Harpiscord & virginal.. Now i dont have any orders let's except a Thalis Scholars cd of Manuel Cardoso requiem, but it payed, i just have to wait and anyway im in the red... NOW no more cd or recording for the month.I spent way to mutch cash and loan too mutch money, on the positive side i got herbal tea Camomille honey vanilla From Twinning, i will have to starve a bit, but was it worth it? you bet, beside a humain can't wistand or survive on his fate if he drink water, and money come and goes, i might have some friday ,jeez i hope so, but anyway, what done is done and that about it,7 days of poverty i can live whit this.

:tiphat:

Classical music will replace food lol


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Clarinet Quintet
Boston Symphony Chamber Players
Harold Wright, clarinet

Harold Wright was the former, legendary principal clarinet of the Boston Symphony from 1970-1993.
This performance, which is a very fine one, was recorded three months before his untimely death in 1993 at age 66.


----------



## Wandering Shade

A completely different side of Munrow:






(Can anybody identify the singers in this vocal reworking of the Allegretto? Maybe the usual Early Music Consort singers: James Bowman? Charles Brett? Martyn Hill?…)



Traverso said:


> Let me thank you with this video.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1998, 1996, 1997/8.


----------



## Haydn man

My wife is currently digesting this performance and I await the review with interest
The tempo is a little slower and the performance by Hahn seems more precise to me, but the good lady has made no pronouncements yet

Updated post
The lady of the house enjoyed the more precise and articulated playing but felt it lacked somewhat in the passion department. The orchestral playing was top notch and well recorded. 
Good but no show stopper and no threart to her favourites by Shaham and Chung


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Rachmaninoff: Symphony No.3 in A Minor, Op.44
Moussorgsky: Night on the Bare Mountain L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande/Paul Kletzki

Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites 1 and 2 London Symphony Orchestra/George Weldon

My favourite Rachmaninoff 3rd Symphony, Kletzki seeming (to my ears) to get everything just right, he was a terrific conductor of Russian music - and indeed of much other music, witness his superb Beethoven Symphony cycle with the Czech Phlharmonic. Then an old friend in the form of Weldon's recording of the lovely Peer Gynt Suites.


----------



## Bettina

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 92505
> View attachment 92506
> 
> 
> Rachmaninoff: Symphony No.3 in A Minor, Op.44
> Moussorgsky: Night on the Bare Mountain L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande/Paul Kletzki
> 
> Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites 1 and 2 London Symphony Orchestra/George Weldon
> 
> My favourite Rachmaninoff 3rd Symphony, Kletzki seeming (to my ears) to get everything just right, he was a terrific conductor of Russian music - and indeed of much other music, witness his superb Beethoven Symphony cycle with the Czech Phlharmonic. Then an old friend in the form of Weldon's recording of the lovely Peer Gynt Suites.


Ah, the much-maligned Rachmaninoff Symphony No. 3!  It is a gorgeous work (despite certain comments to the contrary ) and I'm glad that you're enjoying it!


----------



## Haydn man

Very enjoyable disc


----------



## Bettina

Bach: Neumeister Chorales, performed by Christopher Herrick.


----------



## George O

Guillaume Dufay (c. 1397-1474)

Messe: Se la face ay pale

Early Music Consort of London / David Munrow

on EMI La voix de son maître (France), from 1974

5 stars

Details: http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/emi3751.htm


----------



## Sonata




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Piano Trio Hob. XV:30 in E flat*


----------



## Guest

Stellar playing and reference sound. My only complaint is the rather short (57 min) playing time--could easily have included Op.117, 118, or 119.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Bohuslav Martinu: Concero for Harpsichord & Small Orchestra (1935) H.246. *
Robert Hill (Harpsichord)' Klaus Simon & the Holst-Sinfonietta


----------



## deprofundis

Dear mister George O , i have this Delightful Missa of Dufay on another label, great choice!
:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 1, Op, 15
Brahms - Piano Quartet No. 1, Op. 25 (Schoenberg orchestration)

Sir Simon Rattle, Daniel Barenboim,piano, and Berlin Philharmonic. Outdoor concert filmed in Athens in the Odeon of Herodes Atticus

I love this DVD, mainly because of the piano concerto.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Bohuslav Martinu: Concero for Harpsichord & Small Orchestra (1935) H.246. *
> Robert Hill (Harpsichord)' Klaus Simon & the Holst-Sinfonietta


Continuing with this disc, I have proceeded on to the next piece on this recording - *Chamber Music No.1 "Les Fêtes Nocturnes" (1959) H.376*. Performers here are once again Klaus Simon leading the Holst-Sinfonietta.

This piece comes across as being particularly intimate when heard through headphones.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Arvo Part
Berliner Messe
Fratres
Collage uber B-A-C-H
Summa
Cantus in memoriam Benjamin Britten
Mozart-Adagio*
Moscow Virtuosi, Spivakov [Capriccio, 2011]










*
Arnold Bax
Rogue's Comedy Overture
Tintagel
Symphony no 7 in A flat major*
Vernon Handley, BBC Philharmonic Orchestra [Chandos, 2003]










*
Arnold Bax
Sonata for Piano no 3 in G sharp minor
Sonata for Piano no 4 in G major
Water Music
Winter Waters
Country-Tune
Variations for Piano on "O dame get up and bake your pies"*
Ashley Wass (Piano) [Naxos, 2005]










*
Franz Schubert
String Quintet in C, D.956*
Alban Berg Quartet, Heinrich Schiff [EMI, 1982]


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Glass, Sonata for Violin and Piano arranged for Soprano Saxophone*

Wow, that's a workout. Despite the awkward fingerings and circular breathing, she manages to make this piece musical.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Richard Wagner: Parsifal (Orchestral Excerpts)*
Sir Adrian Boult & the London Symphony Orchestra

It seems like it is going to be one of those nights where sleep proves elusive, so the headphones are staying on.

Boult is such an underrated Wagnerian interpreter, his early years working on operas were not wasted. Whilst he was typecast and not taken seriously by some and consequently denied any vocalists, his recordings of Wagner orchestral excerpts are truly sublime.

These excerpts from Parsifal are exemplary, interpretation & performances exuding subtlety & grace with Boult's gift for balance, clarity and fidelity to the score yielding incredible results. These would be my desert island excerpts - without hesitation.


----------



## George O

Johannes Ockeghem (circa 1410-1497): Les Motets à la Vierge

Les Madrigalistes de Prague / Miroslav Venhoda

on Valois (France), from 1968

5 stars

details at the superb reference site medieval.org
http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/vls821.htm


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Thomas Tallis, Dum transisset Sabbatum*

Edward Higginbottom and the Choir of New College Oxford.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Martinu, The Epic of Gilgamesh*

Someone on this forum said the consider this Martinu's magnum opus. I guess that makes it something I need to pay attention to.


----------



## Pugg

*Haydn*: Symphony in C major, Hob. I:82 "The Bear" • Symphony in G minor, Hob. I:83 "The Hen" • Symphony in E-flat major, Hob. I:84

Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


>


In this case: two thumps up!:cheers:


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart* arias: Elly Ameling.


----------



## tortkis

Victoria: Sacred Works - Ensemble Plus Ultra and Michael Noone (Archiv)


----------



## tortkis

Manxfeeder said:


> *Victoria, Missa Pro Victoria*
> 
> This is well done. However, Michael Noone goes for the pretty here. This piece can be energetic as the choirs throw motifs back and forth, but I guess Mr. Noone doesn't want people jumping out of their pews and dancing.


The performance is elegant and refined. Listening to it is very soothing experience, but I am curious, is there any recommended recording of energetic performance?


----------



## agoukass

Chopin: 24 Preludes, Op. 28 and 14 Waltzes (1942-43) 
Alfred Cortot, piano


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony no 1
Bernard Haitink conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 5
La Primavera, sonata for violin & orchestra in A major

Salvatore Accardo (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Charles Dutoit


----------



## agoukass

Donizetti: String Quartets Nos. 7-9 
Revolutionary Drawing Room 
CPO


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Mass in C minor.
Ave verum corpus, K618

Arleen Auger, Frederica von Stade, Frank Lopardo & Cornelius Hauptmann

Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Haydn man

Continuing my exploration of Barber with a first listen to the Cello Concerto


----------



## Guest

Mozart 13 - 16 & 48


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Nabucco*
MacNeil - Rysanek - Siepi - Fernandi - Elias
Thomas Schippers conducting.

1960 recording.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Szymanowski*: Masques, Métopes & Études.

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bernstein*: West Side Story: Symphonic Dances
*Gershwin*:Rhapsody in Blue
Prelude No. 2

Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein (conductor & piano)


----------



## Guest

In Memoria Medieval Songs of Remembrance.


----------



## Wandering Shade

Guillaume Dufay

Complete Secular Music 
Disc 1/6

The Medieval Ensemble of London
Peter & Timothy Davies

Recorded in 1980

L'Oiseau-Lyre


----------



## Pugg

​
*Smetana: Ma Vlast.*
Karel Ancel conducting.


----------



## hpowders

Shostakovich Symphony No. 4
Staatsorchester Rheinische Philharmonie
Philharmonisches Staatsorchester Mainz
Daniel Raiskin

Shostakovich's most Mahler-like symphony.

Fortunately, Maestro Raiskin speaks fluent Shostakovich.

Wonderful performance!


----------



## Guest

Wandering Shade said:


> Guillaume Dufay
> 
> Complete Secular Music
> Disc 1/6
> 
> The Medieval Ensemble of London
> Peter & Timothy Davies
> 
> Recorded in 1980
> 
> L'Oiseau-Lyre


I am looking for that one,great box,lucky devil.:tiphat:


----------



## Wandering Shade

This is the Japanese edition (6 CDs in a sturdy cardboard box, booklet in Japanese only, except for the original texts of the songs).
It's easier to find the European edition published a few years later (5 CDs in a thin box, CDs in paper sleeves). And the booklet essay is worth reading. Good luck to find a copy of it soon!

This is a great box indeed. I cherish all the recordings of the Medieval Ensemble of London; my favorite one is maybe _Mi verry joy. Songs of 15th-Century Englishmen_:

http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/lol714.htm

with Walter Frye's lovely rondeau "Tout à part moy" (also recorded by the Consort of Musicke in the _Codex cordiforme_ box).



Traverso said:


> I am looking for that one,great box,lucky devil.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Wandering Shade said:


> This is the Japanese edition (6 CDs in a sturdy cardboard box, booklet in Japanese only, except for the original texts of the songs).
> It's easier to find the European edition published a few years later (5 CDs in a thin box, CDs in paper sleeves). And the booklet essay is worth reading. Good luck to find a copy of it soon!
> 
> This is a great box indeed. I cherish all the recordings of the Medieval Ensemble of London; my favorite one is maybe _Mi verry joy. Songs of 15th Century Gentlemen_:
> 
> http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/lol714.htm
> 
> with Walter Frye's lovely rondeau "Tout à part moy" (also recorded by the Consort of Musicke in the _Codex cordiforme_ box).


I found this one !


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin and Stadtfeld*

Martin Stadtfeld piano


----------



## Heliogabo

Concertos 1 & 2


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Anton Bruckner: Symphony No.5.* 
Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia


----------



## Vasks

_Restricted to Ralph....on vinyl_

*Vaughn Williams - Overture to "The Poisoned Kiss" (Hickox/EMI)
Vaughn Williams - Symphony #3 (Previn/RCA)*


----------



## Guest

Dowland CD 2


----------



## Sonata




----------



## Pugg

​
*Gounod: Faust*
Placido Domingo (Faust), Mirella Freni (Marguerite), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Méphistophélès), Michele Command (Siebel), Thomas Allen (Valentin), Marc Vento (Wagner)

Orchestre et Choeur de l'Opéra national de Paris, Georges Pretre.


----------



## deprofundis

Woaw mister George. O this Ockeghem album seem awesome, but i'm so bias when it come to Ockeghem since i love this composer very mutch im still looking for his missa caput of The Clerk's entirely, the best of i have of The Clerk's ensemble only featured Kyrie, have a nice day mister.

:tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis

MozartsGhost what an incredible pick Guillaume Dufay, i got to get this SAP, thanks for sharing.
Have a nice day.

:tiphat:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Weinberg's Chamber Symphony no. 4 on ECM with Mr. Gidon Kremer & his Kremerata Baltica.


----------



## Guest

Rameau les Indes Galantes


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2007, 1996.


----------



## millionrainbows

Boulez obscurities, meaning works withdrawn or under-recorded. Structures, Book II, Boulez himself on piano, with Yvonne Loriod. With Polyphonie X and Poesies.










Domains;


----------



## starthrower

Incredible performance! I can't imagine what this would sound like in a great live performance? The audience probably floats out of the hall on a cloud after it's finished. Heavy drama and emotion, but everything feels genuine, not contrived. Not my usual listening fare, but I'm glad I bought it.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune


----------



## Vronsky

*Berlioz: Grande symphonie funèbre et triomphale (Sir Colin Davis & LSO)*










Hector Berlioz: Grande symphonie funèbre et triomphale
Sir Colin Davis · London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1996, 2003, 2004/5.


----------



## Guest

On the TT: A wonderfully played and recorded LP.


----------



## bharbeke

Grieg: In Autumn, Op. 11 (Bjarte Engeset, Royal Scottish National Orchestra)

This is a pleasant, satisfying piece of music. It would not be my first Grieg recommendation to someone, but if you are already a fan of Grieg, it is worth checking out.


----------



## Haydn man

More Barber to follow the Cello Concerto from earlier today 
I knew little about Knoxville Summer of 1915 until looking it up on Wikipedia. The music with the Soprano singing creates a wonderfully evocative piece


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Mozart: Piano Sonatas in C, K.330/A, K.331/F, K.332/B-flat, K.333/Fantasia in C Minor, K.475 Vlado Perlemuter

The third disc from this absolutely outstanding set of Mozart's complete piano sonatas. Perlemuter plays them with a big, full tone, and you can hear how much he believes in their worth. The sound is extremely good, they are mono recordings from 1956 that have been remastered from the original tapes to great effect. If you love Mozart's piano sonatas this is a set that you should investigate without delay, and if you've perhaps felt, as so many in the past did, that the piano sonatas are somehow lesser-Mozart, then this is the set to change your mind. Superb - and then some!!


----------



## Guest

Francois Couperin - Gilles Jullien - Jean Henri d' Anglebert - Louis Couperin


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Weinberg Chamber Symphony no. 3 now. I like my new double cd from ECM very much


----------



## hpowders

Prokofiev Piano Concerto No. 3
Lang Lang
Berlin Philharmonic
Sir Simon Rattle

I never thought anybody could mess up this concerto, but I was wrong. These two manage to make one grand mess with ludicrously slow tempos managing to make Prokofiev sound like Rachmaninov.
Completely grotesque!

To hear this concerto at its best, Cliburn/Hendl and Graffman/Szell get right to the heart of the matter.

Unless you are a masochist, I would avoid this recording.


----------



## Vronsky

*Debussy: La mer (Jean Martinon)*










Claude Debussy: La mer
Jean Martinon *·* Orchestre national de l'ORTF


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.9 - X*

*Full results!*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Carlo Maria Giulini, CSO, WC (1976/2013 Reissue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Carlo Maria Giulini, WPO, DG (1988)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Eugen Jochum, BPO, DG (1964/2016 Reissue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Eugen Jochum, SKD, WC (1978/1990 Reissue Edition)*


----------



## Janspe

*S. Gubaidulina: Жертвоприношение/Offertorium for violin and orchestra*
Boston Symphony Orchestra, led by Charles Dutoit
Gidon Kremer, violin









This is one of the most powerful pieces of music I have ever heard. Gubaidulina is a _genius_, at least when it comes to violin concertos - both this and the much later _In tempus praesens_ are so good that it hurts. Apparently Kremer has taken up the later piece to his repertoire too, I think he performed it with the Berliner Philharmoniker recently. If only he made a recording...


----------



## Judith

Not just listened but watched on "You Tube"!

Stephen Hough
BBC Symphony Orchestra 
Conducted by Sakari Oramo

Rachmaninov Rhapsody on a theme of Paganini

What an amazing performance!! Stephen also gave an explanation about the music first!


----------



## Wandering Shade

John Dowland

Complete Lute Music
Disc 4/4

Anthony Rooley, lute

Recorded in 1980

L'Oiseau-Lyre

(The recording of the Complete Lute Works by Paul O'Dette is superb, of course, and includes many fine pieces discovered after 1980, or excluded from the Rooley _et alii_ set as dubious. Nevertheless, I think this earlier set is my favorite one, especially the pieces recorded by Anthony Bailes (CD 1) and Anthony Rooley (CD 4). I wish Rooley had recorded more solo lute repertoire.)



Traverso said:


> Dowland CD 2


----------



## Granate

*Mozart*
Requiem, KV626
*Sol. Barbara Bonney, Anne Sofie von Otter, Hans Peter Blochwitz, Willard White
Cond. John Eliot Gardiner, EBS, MC, Phillips (1986)*
--
*Vaughan Williams*
The Lark Ascending
*Sol. David Greed
Cond. David Lloyd-Jones, EnNP, Naxos (1997)*

















_I'm still not getting HIP recordings of the Mozart Requiem, and Gardiner has my favourite Mozart symphonies. Still better than the 2012 HIP reconstruction of the premiere. Thanks to some threads I got interested in Vaughan Williams 'The Lark Ascending'. Naxos serves many times good stuff of prominent modern works but this time it didn't, probably a too silent violin. I will listen to it in other recordings, for sure._


----------



## hpowders

W.A. Mozart Clarinet Quintet

Harold Wright, clarinet
Boston Symphony Chamber Players

The clarinet's finest moment.

For non-HIP Mozart chamber music lovers, this performance is as good as it gets.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Fritz Wunderlich: EMI Icons - Disc 6
Various Lieder by Schubert, Wolf, Richard Strauss, Neumeyer, Neuendorff, Heins and songs from Mahler's Das Lied Von der Erde. *
Various Accompaniments

Fritz Wunderlich is easily one of my favourite tenors. Though his life was cut tragically short, he has left a remarkable legacy with a number of superb recordings.


----------



## Guest

Monteverdi Madrigali Erotici


----------



## Guest

Rakowski certainly puts the musicians through their paces in his propulsive, jazz-inflected music. Superb sound, particularly in the Piano Concerto.


----------



## Manxfeeder

tortkis said:


> The performance is elegant and refined. Listening to it is very soothing experience, but I am curious, is there any recommended recording of energetic performance?


The first recording of this piece which I heard is more energetic. However, shuffling through my ever-burgeoning CD stack, I can't find it, so I can't give you anything definite.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 12*

Annie Fischer.


----------



## George O

Guillaume Dufay (c. 1397-1474)

Complete Secular Music

The Medieval Ensemble of London / Peter Davies & Timothy Davies

6-LP box set on l'Oiseau-Lyre (London), from 1981
recorded 1980

5 stars

yes indeed, this is a wonderful set


----------



## deprofundis

*George O*, look and sounds splendid, this* Guillaume Dufay, *you have good taste sir, Me i'm goeing to lisen to *Ockeghem Missa de Plus en Plus and chansons*.I like the missa more on this one than his chansons, this released on Briliant Orlando Consort.


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONY NO. 22 "CITY OF LIGHT"
CELLO CONCERTO
*Alan Hovhaness*
Janos Starker - cello
Seattle Symphony
Dennis Russell Davies - conductor
_
Naxos_


----------



## Sonata

A pair of Mozart "Haffner"s


----------



## KenOC

Berlioz, Symphonie Fantastique. My favorite recording, Paul Paray with the Detroiters on Mercury Living Presence. Hector's contemporaries had fun with this. One wrote (from memory): "Monsieur Berlioz has been writing for some time now and has not yet succeeded in going insane." Was it Schumann? Anyway, lots of fun here, where every note can be heard clearly and the performance is quite exciting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn: Cello concertos.*
Heinrich Schiff / Neville Marriner.


----------



## Pugg

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Fritz Wunderlich: EMI Icons - Disc 6
> Various Lieder by Schubert, Wolf, Richard Strauss, Neumeyer, Neuendorff, Heins and songs from Mahler's Das Lied Von der Erde. *
> Various Accompaniments
> 
> Fritz Wunderlich is easily one of my favourite tenors. Though his life was cut tragically short, he has left a remarkable legacy with a number of superb recordings.


He can sing the yellow pages for all I care and still sounding great!


----------



## Bettina

I'm still on a big Bartók kick...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Mass in C major, K317 'Coronation Mass'
Vesperae solennes de confessore in C, K339
Ave verum corpus, K618

Edith Mathis (soprano), Jadwiga Rappé (contralto), Hans Peter Blochwitz (tenor), Thomas Quasthoff (bass), Peter Schreier (tenor)

Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Staatskapelle Dresden, Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Peter Schreier, Gert Frischmuth


----------



## bharbeke

Grieg: Peer Gynt, Suites 1 and 2 (Marriner, ASMF)

All of this music is pretty good. The standout, however, is In the Hall of the Mountain King. Every time I hear that music, I get into it and am impressed all over again.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming* sings Mozart arias.


----------



## Haydn man

From the Decca Analogue Years box set


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven: Cello Sonatas & Variations*

Dusc 1

Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Frank Braley (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi*: Double concertos.
I Musici playing this delightful music.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: I Lombardi alla prima crociata*

Cristina Deutekom (Giselda), Placido Domingo (Oronte), Ruggero Raimondi (Pagano), Jerome Lo Monaco (Arvino), Desdemona Malvisi (Viclinda), Stafford Dean (Pirro), Clifford Grant (Acciano), Montserrat Aparici (Sofia), Keith Erwen (Priore della città di Milano)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra & Ambrosian Singers, Lamberto Gardelli.


----------



## Judith

Stephen Hough 

Mendelssohn 

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra 
Conducted by Lawrence Foster

Very nice!!


----------



## Haydn man

Moving out of my comfort zone with this work by Adams
Enjoying my exploration of American works so far


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Felix Mendelssohn* - Songs without Words, performed by Daniel Barenboim, on YouTube. Very beautiful, perfect music for a rainy day.


----------



## Wandering Shade

Guillaume Dufay

Complete Secular Music 
Disc 2/6

The Medieval Ensemble of London
Peter & Timothy Davies

Recorded in 1980

L'Oiseau-Lyre

(I made a photo with both CD boxes: the Japanese one on the left, 1995, and the European one on the right, 1997. Beautiful graphic design, as always with L'Oiseau-Lyre. The main interest of the Japanese set is that each of its six CDs corresponds exactly to one of the six LPs of the original release, whereas the European set is packed on 5 CDs only.)


----------



## eljr

Herbert von Karajan
Karajan and His Soloists, Vol. 2 (1969-1984)

CD 4


----------



## premont

Wandering Shade said:


> Guillaume Dufay
> 
> Complete Secular Music
> Disc 2/6
> 
> The Medieval Ensemble of London
> Peter & Timothy Davies
> 
> Recorded in 1980
> 
> L'Oiseau-Lyre
> 
> (I made a photo with both CD boxes: the Japanese one on the left, 1995, and the European one on the right, 1997. Beautiful graphic design, as always with L'Oiseau-Lyre. The main interest of the Japanese set is that each of its six CDs corresponds exactly to one of the six LPs of the original release, whereas the European set is packed on 5 CDs only.)


Does the sound-quality differ? Japanese masterings are often "better" than European.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert / Liszt* : Excursions.
Theo Gheorghiu


----------



## Guest

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 92540
> 
> From the Decca Analogue Years box set


Very impressing playing !:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Wandering Shade said:


> Guillaume Dufay
> 
> Complete Secular Music
> Disc 2/6
> 
> The Medieval Ensemble of London
> Peter & Timothy Davies
> 
> Recorded in 1980
> 
> L'Oiseau-Lyre
> 
> (I made a photo with both CD boxes: the Japanese one on the left, 1995, and the European one on the right, 1997. Beautiful graphic design, as always with L'Oiseau-Lyre. The main interest of the Japanese set is that each of its six CDs corresponds exactly to one of the six LPs of the original release, whereas the European set is packed on 5 CDs only.)


Sigh.......so much treasures, I start looking for this set with more energy.:trp:
I am listening now to this set and purchased the other two.



























This one I found in Taiwan.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert *: Piano Trios nos. 1 & 2
Zuckerman/ Harrell / Ashkenazy


----------



## Faramundo

Villa Lobos while I'm rading Saramago.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*:
"Academic Festival Overture Op.80" (October 7, 1963 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Tragic Overture Op.81" (May 1, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Serenade No. 2 Op.16" (February 1, the 17th, 1966 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Variations on a Theme by Haydn Op.56a of the subject" (December 16, 1971 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic.


----------



## Wandering Shade

I have just tried to make a comparison on two of my favorite songs, but honestly I can't tell a difference. That said, I am not an audiophile, my sound system is average, so I am not sure I would be able to tell if a mastering is better than the other unless one of the two being of poor quality. Fortunately, this is not the case: I know that the Japanese masterings are usually very good, but the regular Decca/L'Oiseau-Lyre masterings are also very good - very natural and musical to my ears.

These ADD recordings of the 70s & 80s are often of a remarkable quality - better, IMHO, than the DDD recordings of the 80s and early 90s. Arthur Lilley & Simon Eadon were the recording engineers working on this project. Arthur Lilley was one of the engineers in charge of the glorious "Decca sound" in the 60s and 70s; Simon Eadon begun working for Decca in the early 70s.



premont said:


> Does the sound-quality differ? Japanese masterings are often "better" than European.


----------



## Pugg

​*Tchaikovsky*: Piano concerto no 1
Barry Douglas piano.


----------



## Vasks

_Dusted off this LP and spun it today_

View attachment 92543


----------



## Art Rock

Dvorak - Complete piano music by Poroshina (Brilliant Classics box).


----------



## Guest

Monteverdi,this opera and this recording,I return to it with great pleasure


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Got my box of complete Monteverdi madrigals some days ago. Book 3 is on now. La Venexiana are performing. I like it, but my old cd with Stephen Stubbs is still my favorite Monteverdi recording


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini: Turandot*

Dame Joan Sutherland (Turandot), Luciano Pavarotti (Calaf), Montserrat Caballé (Liù), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Timur), Tom Krause (Ping), Pier Francesco Poli (Pang), Piero De Palma (Pong), Peter Pears (L'imperatore Altoum), Sabin Markov (Un mandarino)

John Alldis Choir, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Zubin Mehta.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1986 - '92, released in '93. Although not mentioned on the front cover, Symphony No. 68 is also on this CD. TT 76:55, which was pretty good back in the day.

During the Golden Era of recording/reissuing ('80's to early 90's), consumers weren't shy about shaming labels for their price-gouging and skimpy TTs. It still happens, but isn't as frequent. Don't get me started.


----------



## realdealblues

*Guillaume Lekeu*

_Violin Sonata in G major_
*[Rec. 1973]
*








Violin: Arthur Grumiaux
Piano: Dinorah Varsi

What a shame Lekeu died so young. Some amazing stuff here. For anyone who enjoys Violin Sonatas and hasn't heard this work and/or recording I highly recommend it.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​*Tchaikovsky*: Piano concerto no 1
> Barry Douglas piano.


Barry, longtime RCA recording artist, was over-shadowed by many in that era with more aggressive marketing behind them. His Brahms PC1 w. LSO/Skrowaczewski is (quint)essential.

I have not heard his more recent recs on Chandos and Satirino. I've seen him twice in concert. Do see, if the opportunity arises. :tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis

The record store call in sir we have received something for you,* Manuel Cardoso's Requiem*: ensemble Tallis Scholars _directed by Peter Phillips_.I had the naxos version of this work by Cardoso , that i find fairly good, but i want it one step beyond, the recording is awesome, Tallis Scholars voices are just perfect.


----------



## Vaneyes

Wandering Shade said:


> I have just tried to make a comparison on two of my favorite songs, but honestly I can't tell a difference. That said, I am not an audiophile, my sound system is average, so I am not sure I would be able to tell if a mastering is better than the other unless one of the two being of poor quality. Fortunately, this is not the case: I know that the Japanese masterings are usually very good, but the regular Decca/L'Oiseau-Lyre masterings are also very good - very natural and musical to my ears.
> 
> *These ADD recordings of the 70s & 80s are often of a remarkable quality - better, IMHO, than the DDD recordings of the 80s and early 90s. *Arthur Lilley & Simon Eadon were the recording engineers working on this project. Arthur Lilley was one of the engineers in charge of the glorious "Decca sound" in the 60s and 70s; Simon Eadon begun working for Decca in the early 70s.


Yes indeed. Some exceptions, but not too many. OSM/Dutoit (Decca) have a few impressive early digitals. One from '79, IIRC. Rare as hen's teeth.

I recall one fellow brick 'n mortar hunter 'n gatherer, who refused to buy any CD that wasn't DDD. I tried to ADD (or even AAD) persuade, but it was futile.

I found from about '91 onward, digital recordings became more consistent. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Bettina said:


> I'm still on a big Bartók kick...


Well, you kicked this one through the middle of the goalposts. Essential. Easily Top 50 of all CDs issued thus far. How many's that, four billion?


----------



## Manxfeeder

deprofundis said:


> The record store call in sir we have received something for you,* Manuel Cardoso's Requiem*


Wow, you have a record store? I miss those.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 93*

This is a fun interpretation. I think the word for it is dancey.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Well, you kicked this one through the middle of the goalposts. Essential. Easily Top 50 of all CDs issued thus far. How many's that, four billion?


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> View attachment 92531
> 
> 
> Prokofiev Piano Concerto No. 3
> Lang Lang
> Berlin Philharmonic
> Sir Simon Rattle
> 
> I never thought anybody could mess up this concerto, but I was wrong. These two manage to make one grand mess with ludicrously slow tempos managing to make Prokofiev sound like Rachmaninov.
> Completely grotesque!
> 
> To hear this concerto at its best, Cliburn/Hendl and Graffman/Szell get right to the heart of the matter.
> 
> Unless you are a masochist, I would avoid this recording.


Re music director appointments, Rattle is classical music's number one overachiever. I'll never get it.

Percentage of rotten recordings of considerable numbers issued? Rattle and Gergiev lead the way.


----------



## Vaneyes

Traverso said:


>


ha ha


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Currently listening to John Lill (on CD, not live in my office!) playing Beethoven's piano sonata 27 Op 90. It's a charming and fascinating piece, I think, much smaller-scale and more modest than most of the late sonatas though not lacking in the development of form and ideas. On balance, I probably prefer Brendel's more lyrical reading of it to Lill's but it is good to hear a range of interpretations.


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Re musical director appointments, Rattle is classical music's number one overachiever. I'll never get it.
> 
> Percentage of rotten recordings of considerable numbers issued? Rattle and Gergiev lead the way.


Yesterday I suffered through Rattle/Lang Lang Prokofiev Piano Concerto No. 3. They ruined it. So slow it sounded more like Rachmaninov. It simply wasn't Godunov.


----------



## Guest

España antigua CD 1

Songs of the troubadours (c 1200 )


----------



## George O

Johannes Ockeghem (circa 1410-1497)

Complete Secular Music

The Medieval Ensemble of London / Peter Davies & Timothy Davies

3-LP box set on L'oiseau-Lyre (London), from 1982
recorded 1981

details: 
http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/lol254.htm

5 stars

Confidential to deprofundis, take my word and Traverso's and buy this is if you don't already have it.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2003.


----------



## Guest

George O said:


> Johannes Ockeghem (circa 1410-1497)
> 
> Complete Secular Music
> 
> The Medieval Ensemble of London / Peter Davies & Timothy Davies
> 
> 3-LP box set on L'oiseau-Lyre (London), from 1982
> recorded 1981
> 
> details:
> http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/lol254.htm
> 
> 5 stars
> 
> Confidential to deprofundis, take my word and Traverso's and buy this is if you don't already have it.


Did you see this one? #10332


----------



## Guest

I just purchased this one,one of my first albums with early music.
The LP has gone and I am pleased to have it back,without distortion.


----------



## jailhouse

Shostakovich - 14th symphony (Petrenko)

Now I've heard all shosty symphonies. Favorites are 13, 14, 15, 7, 10. Love all of them though


----------



## premont

Wandering Shade said:


> I have just tried to make a comparison on two of my favorite songs, but honestly I can't tell a difference. That said, I am not an audiophile, my sound system is average, so I am not sure I would be able to tell if a mastering is better than the other unless one of the two being of poor quality. Fortunately, this is not the case: I know that the Japanese masterings are usually very good, but the regular Decca/L'Oiseau-Lyre masterings are also very good - very natural and musical to my ears.
> 
> These ADD recordings of the 70s & 80s are often of a remarkable quality - better, IMHO, than the DDD recordings of the 80s and early 90s. Arthur Lilley & Simon Eadon were the recording engineers working on this project. Arthur Lilley was one of the engineers in charge of the glorious "Decca sound" in the 60s and 70s; Simon Eadon begun working for Decca in the early 70s.


Thanks for your elaboration. I am happy to know, that the difference in sound quality is small - I own the European release, and I agree that it sounds very fine and natural..


----------



## Guest

Louis Couperin Bob van Asperen


----------



## premont

Pat Fairlea said:


> Currently listening to John Lill (on CD, not live in my office!) playing Beethoven's piano sonata 27 Op 90. It's a charming and fascinating piece, I think, much smaller-scale and more modest than most of the late sonatas though not lacking in the development of form and ideas. On balance, I probably prefer Brendel's more lyrical reading of it to Lill's but it is good to hear a range of interpretations.


It is a pity, that Lill got a mediocre sound. Without doubt this fact has interfered with the reputation of his Beethoven sonata cycle. From a musical point of view I think his interpretations are authoritative and very human, and I have enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling this 2012 recording. Chamber arrangement for M4 doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Vronsky

*Fauré: Requiem (Corydon Singers, ECO & Matthew Best)*










Gabriel Fauré: Requiem 
Corydon Singers *·* English Chamber Orchestra *·* Matthew Best


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ives, Concord Sonata*

John Kirkpatrick, piano. This is the first recording of this piece that I've heard that makes sense. (Or else the first recording I heard of this piece didn't make sense.) Either way, I like it.


----------



## Faramundo

Something tragical but beautifully revigorating. To hear at dawn , overlooking the Alfama. Distant cargo ships on the Rio Tejo.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Have been listening to Bruckner symphonies the last week. No. 7, 4, 8, 6 and now 5. Decided on conductor Simone Young for them all with Hamburg Philharmonic. I know no. 7 & 4 pretty well, but the others are first-timers for me. I found out that 1 Bruckner symphony a day is enough (tried 2 ).


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Cello suite No. 5 Anner Bijlsma


----------



## Taggart

French Baroque at its best - simple, intense and beautiful.


----------



## hpowders

Manxfeeder said:


> *Ives, Concord Sonata*
> 
> John Kirkpatrick, piano. This is the first recording of this piece that I've heard that makes sense. (Or else the first recording I heard of this piece didn't make sense.) Either way, I like it.


Try Easley Blackwood if you can.


----------



## Manxfeeder

hpowders said:


> Try Easley Blackwood if you can.


I'm listening on Spotify. Thanks!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Symphony No.8*
Gennady Rozhdestvensky & the SSO of the USSRMC









An excellent live performance of this superb Symphony indeed.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1986, 1983.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Ralph Vaughan Williams: Symphony No.8*
> Gennady Rozhdestvensky & the SSO of the USSRMC
> 
> View attachment 92553
> 
> 
> An excellent live performance of this superb Symphony indeed.


Continuing onto the Ninth Symphony, the standards of the interpretations and performances remain remarkably strong and consistently so.

The applause at the conclusion of the Eighth was a pleasant but well earned surprise.


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> *Ives, Concord Sonata*
> 
> John Kirkpatrick, piano. This is the first recording of this piece that I've heard that makes sense. (Or else the first recording I heard of this piece didn't make sense.) Either way, I like it.


That's the beauty of contemporary...yuh can't go wrong.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

http://http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b08f5qgd
Just 1 more symphony...It's EDISON DENISOV


----------



## Guest

Rihm. Dark and mostly lyrical. Good, if slightly distant sound.










Symphony No.1. This is a hi-res download--24bit/192khz, the same as used for the master tape, so presumably there has been no degradation. Regardless, it sounds great and is very well performed.


----------



## premont

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Bach, J S*: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012
> 
> Now disc 2 .
> István Várdai (cello)


What did you think of it?


----------



## Vaneyes

premont said:


> What did you think of it?












I hope he has water and food in that case.


----------



## nightscape

*Liszt* - Dante Symphony (Barenboim/Berlin)










*Melartin* (Lintu/Finnish Radio):

Traumgesicht

Marjatta

Music from the Ballet, The Blue Pearl


----------



## Dodgers831

*Kudos to Angel Brown Label (at least this copy)*








Lots of rain in California this winter, so I broke out the Spin Doctor and cleaned some LPs. Most of my remaining LPs in need of cleaning are classical, which tells you a lot. But definitely not a newbie to the genre, as I've listened to classical on occasion since the 1960s, just not a learned listener. Anywhos, been on a roll lately with classical music. Just finished listening to an Angel (brown label) recording of The Firebird Suite. I just want to give props to Angel, as this recording was excellent! Very open and deep with a wide soundstage and amazing dynamics. And best of all, no compression, even when all heck breaks loose in Scene II and you're subconsciously anticipating distortion with clenched jaws and tight shoulders (you know what I mean). From what I've read in other forums, the Angel brown label is not worth considering. Well kudos from me on this copy! A pleasant surprise and real treat!


----------



## Sonata




----------



## SONNET CLV

What else? In honor of the great Maestro's life.

I had this collection of 28 discs on my shelf unopened now for a little while, but upon hearing of Maestro Skrowaczewski's death I felt it imperative to crack open the box and sample the man's contribution to our artistic heritage. I have not been disappointed.

Disc 28 is especially wonderful: three Skrowaczewski compositions (all darkly modern sounding), his "Music at Night", a Fantasy for Flute & Orchestra, and a powerful three movement symphony. This is certainly a box set to recommend highly. I'm so glad I picked it up when I did.

Rest in peace, Maestro. But you shall be making music forever.


----------



## hpowders

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm listening on Spotify. Thanks!


Did you like it?


----------



## Guest

I finished listening to this. Wow, the Mantovani (Bruno, not the Mantovani who wrote light music!!) is very intense; so is the Dusapin. Both are very well played and recorded. All three are live recordings of the premiere, so there's a little audience noise, but it's not too intrusive.


----------



## tortkis

Fitzwilliam Virginal Book Vol. 5 - Pieter-Jan Belder (Brilliant Classics, 2016) 









Thomas Tallis, Thomas Morley, John Munday, Thomas Tomkins, Ferdinando Richardson, anonymous


----------



## Pugg

​*Scarlatti;* Piano sonatas
Disc 3
Christian Zacharias.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Barry, longtime RCA recording artist, was over-shadowed by many in that era with more aggressive marketing behind them. His Brahms PC1 w. LSO/Skrowaczewski is (quint)essential.
> 
> I have not heard his more recent recs on Chandos and Satirino. I've seen him twice in concert. Do see, if the opportunity arises. :tiphat:


He was on The Brava channel a few days ago, had to look twice though, aged a bit


----------



## Pugg

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> http://http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b08f5qgd
> Just 1 more symphony...It's EDISON DENISOV


Link is not working


----------



## Pugg

premont said:


> What did you think of it?


I loved every minute of this set, special no 6 it's fabulous, just ordered two extra copy's for upcoming birthdays .


----------



## Pugg

​*Dvorak*: Serenades .
Orpheus chamber orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler* ; Symphony 2
Klaus Tennstedt


----------



## Haydn man

Violin Concerto No.2
Gill Shaham and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*: Piano concerto NO.2/ Krakowiac et al.
Alexis Weissenberg / Scrowaczewski


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet:Manon*

_Renée Fleming (Manon), Marcelo Alvarez (Le Chevalier Des Grieux)_, Jean-Luc Chaignaud (Lescaut), Alain Vernhes (Le Comte Des Grieux), Michel Sénéchal (Guillot)

Jesus Lopez-Cobos (conductor)


----------



## timh

Edison Denisov Second Symphony. I like this.


----------



## premont

Vaneyes said:


> I hope he has water and food in that case.


In any case I think he has food for thought.


----------



## Granate

*J.S. Bach*
Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
*Cond. Benjamin Britten, EChO, Decca (1969/1995 Remastered Edition)*
--
*Pfitzner*
Orchesterlieder
*Sol. Hans Christoph Begemann
Cond. Otto Tausk, NDPh, CPO (2011)*

















_These were enjoyable recordings with a good performance of Britten in Brandenburg Concertos and joyful Pfitzner lieder in superb and clear sound by Begemann. I am keeping the latter in "favourites"._


----------



## Pugg

​*Jonas Kaufmann; Verdi Arias.*


----------



## hpowders

Heliogabo said:


> Concertos 1 & 2


Great cover!!!!


----------



## Pugg

premont said:


> In any case I think he has food for thought.


He succeeded in his case, wonderful disc.


----------



## Pugg

​*Rossini*; String sonatas
Disc 2
I Musici


----------



## Oliver

For the first time: Dvorak Requiem by Herreweghe.

Did anyone else find the Confutatis very reminiscent of Mozart's?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saens*: Carnival Of The Animals 
* Britten*: The Young Person's Guide To The Orchestra
Boston Pops Orchestra, Arthur Fiedler


----------



## deprofundis

Good morning, i bought the four following album:
*Pomponio Nenna*: Palazzio Incantato ensemble... interesting madrigalist he may had teached Gesualdo according to what i read
*Luca Marenzio*: Primo libro di madrigral La compagnia del madrigale ensemble ...hmmm Luca Marenzio one of the finest madrigalist of italy

*Luca Marenzio:* quinto libro di madrigal La compagnia del madrigale ensemble

*II cembalo intorno a Gesualdo:* Paola Erdas ...this is court music of Gesualdo, i wanted this one for so long

Have a nice day friens and followers and take care, today im into italian madrigalists has you can see, the finest.

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Maurice Ravel*: Le tombeau de Couperin, M. 68/ Gaspard de la nuit, M. 55

_Alexander Krichel _(piano)


----------



## hpowders

Arnold Schoenberg Violin Concerto
Hilary Hahn, violin
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Esa-Pekka Salonen, conductor

One of the finest violin concertos ever composed.

An absolutely amazing performance by Hilary Hahn. Astonishing!


----------



## George O

The Golden Age of English Lute Music

Robert Johnson (c. 1583-1633): Two Almaines

John Johnson (c. 1545-1594): Fantasia

Francis Cutting (c. 1550-1595/6): Walsingham

John Dowland (1563-1626): (Mignarda (Galliard)

Francis Cutting: Almaine

Philip Rosseter (1568-1623): Galliard

Francis Cutting: Greensleeves

John Dowland: Galliard (upon a Galliard of Daniel Batchelar)

Thomas Morley (1557 or 1558-1602): Pavan

Robert Johnson: Carman's Whistle

Bulman (?-?): Pavan

Daniel Batchelar (1572-1619): Mounsiers Almaine

Anthony Holborne (c. 1545-1602)

John Dowland: Batell Galliard

Anthony Holborne: Galliard

Julian Bream, lute

on RCA (NYC), from 1961

5 stars

I had the pleasure of seeing and hearing Bream in concert in the early 1970s. Half of his concert was played on guitar, half on the lute.

Here's a nice profile of him from 2013:
https://www.theguardian.com/music/2013/sep/13/julian-bream-better-musician-70


----------



## Heliogabo

I' ve been listening a lot of Brahms lately, but it's been some years since I've heard this lovely album. Spinning right now:


----------



## Guest

Guiliaume Dufay O Gemma Lux


----------



## bharbeke

Brahms: Symphony No. 4 (Josef Krips, London Symphony Orchestra)

This was not recorded/mastered very well, and the string sound was weak. This is a good composition; it is only the performance that I find lackluster.


----------



## hpowders

Arnold Schoenberg Piano Concerto
Mitsuko Uchida, piano
Cleveland Orchesta
Pieere Boulez, conductor

Hauntingly beautiful work.

Extremely fine collaboration between soloist and conductor.


----------



## Pugg

*Thomas: Hamlet*

_Thomas Hampson (Hamlet), June Anderson (Ophelia)_, Samuel Ramey (Claudius, The King of Denmark), Gregory Kunde (Laertes), Denyce Graves (The Queen Gertrude), Jean-Philippe Courtis (The Ghost), Gerard Garino (Marcellus), François Le Roux (Horatio), Michel Trempont (Polonius), Thierry Felix (First Gravedigger) & Jean-Pierre Furlan (Second Gravedigger)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus & London Philharmonic Orchestra, Antonio de Almeida.


----------



## Sonata




----------



## George O

Musicke for the Lute

John Dowland (1563-1626)

Paul O'Dette, lute

on Astrée (France), from 1984

5 stars


----------



## Guest

Handel Watermusic and music for the Royal Fireworks. Eduard van Beinum & Bernard Haitink

Not a HIP but whatever.


----------



## Heliogabo

This Beaux arts trio incarnation gives a very nice performance of this chamber masterpieces:

Daniel Hope: violin
Antonio Meneses: cello
Menahem Pressler: piano

and Joan Rodgers singing on the Romances. Great album!


----------



## Granate

*Brandenburg Concertos I*
















*J.S. Bach*
Brandenburg Concertos BWV 1046-1051
*Cond. Diego Fasolis, I Barocchisti, Arts Music (2007)*









*J.S. Bach*
Brandenburg Concertos BWV 1046-1051
Violin Concerto in E major, BWV 1042 *(Sol. Felix Ayo)*
Violin Concerto in A minor, BWV 1041 *(Sol. Robberto Michelucci)*
*Hasp. Maria Teresa Garatti, I Musici, Phillips (1993)*

_Now with four recordings of the Brandenburg Concertos so they can beat Karajan. I Barocchisti is able to create a clean sound and fast melodies without exceeding like Il Giardino. I Musici bets for a soft, loud and sweet orchestration. I stick with this one for the fresher sound and oddly good Violin Concertos. The acoustics for the VCs are a bit off the place, with superb playing anyway._


----------



## bharbeke

I'm listening to a little Pachelbel organ music. It's mostly background music, but one that pleased me is the Fugue in C (organist is Antoine Bouchard).


----------



## Guest

Ligeti CD 1

Melodien - Chamber Concerto - Piano Concerto - Mysteries of the Macabre


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My new CD of Taneyev & Rimsky-Korsakov piano trios with Leonore Piano Trio. Taneyev is/was pretty energetic


----------



## Robert Gamble

I'm back following the birth of my son... We did listen to a lot of classical music in our room in the maternity ward..

Yesterday I listened to some of this (1st and 2nd Piano Concertos)








Right now, listening to (4th disk):


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1967 - '93.


----------



## premont

Traverso said:


> Not a HIP but whatever.


In the 1960es- early 70es this was the recording to have. I think it has been instrumental in making the Water Music suites so popular. A bit in the way the I Musici recording of Vivaldi's Seasons from 1956 (with Felix Ayo) was instrumental in making it popular.


----------



## Vaneyes

George O said:


>


"I have cut away what I call the excess stuff in my life. I'm quite reflective - I listen to music, I read, I walk with Django."- Julian Bream, 2013

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Palestrina Canticum Canticorum

Is there music more tender than this.......:angel:


----------



## Wandering Shade

Josquin Desprez

Complete 3-Part Secular Music

Medieval Ensemble of London
Peter & Timothy Davies

Recorded in 1984

L'Oiseau-Lyre

This one seems to be the final recording of the Medieval Ensemble of London, along with Josquin's two masses (Missa "di Dadi" · Missa "Faisant regretz") also recorded in January 1984.

In the early 80s, leading musicologists (David Fallows and Christopher Page, founder of Gothic Voices) said that 15th-c. songs were intended for _a capella_ performance, without any instrumental accompaniment. The Davies brothers wanted to perform late medieval music the right way, but they were both instrumentalists; so they remained with very little to do themselves, "and in the end preferred to give up rather than go on getting it 'wrong' or not being involved" writes Daniel Leech-Wilkinson in his book _The Modern Invention of Medieval Music: Scholarship, Ideology, Performance_ (Cambridge UP, 2002). They disbanded their Medieval Ensemble.

Did they chose Josquin's mass on the line "Faisant regretz" (in a French song by Walter Frye) as one of their last recordings to express discreetly their own regrets?

I am no specialist at all, but it seems that the "_a capella_ hypothesis" is now much discussed; and the Medieval Ensemble instrumental performances were so beautiful… That's a sad story - as a solace, they left us a dozen of wonderful recordings.


----------



## KenOC

My favorite Saint-Saens Organ Symphony. Hans Fagius, organ, with the late James DePreist and the Royal Stockholm Philharmonic. Originally a Bis recording, it's on an excellent and voluminous 10-hour S-S compilation in the "99 Essential" series of downloads. Costs almost nothing, although currently a bit more than the 99 cents I paid when it came out!


----------



## Heliogabo

Saint-Saëns' chamber output deserves more attention (IMHO), he wrote really beautiful pieces, like this piano trios.
Trio Wanderer rendition fits extremely well to this elegant and passionate compositions, in their french style...


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Oliver said:


> For the first time: Dvorak Requiem by Herreweghe.
> 
> Did anyone else find the Confutatis very reminiscent of Mozart's?


It had never occurred to me before, but it really does, even the "voca me".


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No.2 in C Minor/Paganini Rhapsody Benno Moiseiwitsch/Philharmonia Orchestra/Hugo Rignold
Rachmaninoff: Preludes 16 and 21/Moment Musical No.4/Lilacs
Mendelssohn-Rachmaninoff: Scherzo from "A Midsummer Night's Dream" Benno Moiseiwitsch

Chopin: Scherzos 2 and 4/Ballades 3 and 4/Nocturnes 12 and 18/Fantaisie-Impromptu Benno Moiseiwitsch

Yesterday was Benno Moiseiwitsch's birthday, or the anniversary thereof, born in 1890 he was one of the supreme pianists of the 20th century. A great friend and champion of Rachmaninoff, I read once that he was Rachmaninoff's favoured interpreter of his own works, even more so than Horowitz. I must say that I've never heard a wittier, nor more thoroughly enjoyable traversal of the Paganini Rhapsody than this Moiseiwitsch/Rignold recording from 1955. It and the concerto are in excellent stereo, as is the Chopin LP from 1957, which also contains more superb performances. If you've never heard Moiseiwitsch, nor indeed even heard of him, then I refer you to youtube where you can find his performance of the Mendelssohn-Rachmaninoff Scherzo, four and a half minutes of the most transcendental pianism you are ever likely to hear. Also should you have a little more time on your hands, there is a television film from 1954 of him playing Wagner-Liszt "Tannhauser" Overture, stunning beyond belief, and a lesson to those pianists today who feel compelled to writhe and flail about whilst playing, Moiseiwitsch sits still, his face sphinx like, but the depth of emotion in the playing is second to none, watch it if you are able.


----------



## hpowders

premont said:


> In the 1960es- early 70es this was the recording to have. I think it has been instrumental in making the Water Music suites so popular. A bit in the way the I Musici recording of Vivaldi's Seasons from 1956 (with Felix Ayo) was instrumental in making it popular.


Delightful music, on or off the water.


----------



## Bettina

Heliogabo said:


> Saint-Saëns' chamber output deserves more attention (IMHO), he wrote really beautiful pieces, like this piano trios.


I agree. His chamber music is lovely! Thanks to your post, I'm currently (re-)listening to one of my favorite CDs: chamber works by Saint-Saëns, performed by The Nash Ensemble.


----------



## Marinera

on spotify

Azahar - Music by Alfonso X El Sabio; De Machaut; Stravinsky; Maurice Ohana 
















was looking for Cantigas de Santa Maria and these will be released tomorrow..


----------



## pmsummer

GUILLAUME DU FAY
_Motets - Hymns - Chansons - Sanctus Papale_
*Guillaume Du Fay*
Blue Heron
Scott Metcalf - director
_
Blue Heron_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Piano Concerto in G, Menuet Antique*


----------



## Guest

The Pilgrimage to Santiago


----------



## Wandering Shade

Like the Medieval Ensemble of London, Philip Pickett and his New London Consort have also disappeared, but not for the same reasons:

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...ttacks-in-sound-proof-guildhall-10059258.html



Traverso said:


> The Pilgrimage to Santiago


----------



## Guest

Wandering Shade said:


> Like the Medieval Ensemble of London, Philip Pickett and his New London Consort have also disappeared, but not for the same reasons:
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...ttacks-in-sound-proof-guildhall-10059258.html


I know,it is a shame and an a old story I guess,Gombert is an early example and Robert King a recent one.
Nevertheless I enjoy this recording very much without mixed feelings.

Look at his singers


----------



## bharbeke

Shropshire Moose is right. This Mendelssohn-Rachmaninoff Scherzo from Midsummer Night's Dream, performed by Benno Moiseiwitsch, is absolutely splendid.


----------



## KenOC

Elisabetta Brusa, the tone poem _Merlin _from 2004. A good bet for people who want a beautiful and striking piece with no identifiable themes. Can also be found on YouTube.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bulent Arel, Stereo Electronic Music No. 1. Halim El-Dabh, Leiyla and the Poet. Vladimir Ussachevsky, Prologue: Enuma Elish*

The Arel piece is from around 1960, this is made up of manipulated sine waves. This is my second hearing, and it's actually starting to make sense.

The El-Dabh piece is Arabic-influenced electronic music. The text is kind of creepy, like he's a pedophile trying to seduce a teenager. Blech.

The Ussaschevsky is more accesible, because it mixes a chorus with tape sounds. Apparently he was a pioneer in America of tape music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

KenOC said:


> Elisabetta Brusa, the tone poem _Merlin _from 2004. A good bet for people who want a beautiful and striking piece with no identifiable themes. Can also be found on YouTube.


I'm listening on Spotify.


----------



## George O

Wandering Shade said:


> Josquin Desprez
> 
> Complete 3-Part Secular Music
> 
> Medieval Ensemble of London
> Peter & Timothy Davies
> 
> Recorded in 1984
> 
> L'Oiseau-Lyre
> 
> This one seems to be the final recording of the Medieval Ensemble of London, along with Josquin's two masses (Missa "di Dadi" · Missa "Faisant regretz") also recorded in January 1984.
> 
> In the early 80s, leading musicologists (David Fallows and Christopher Page, founder of Gothic Voices) said that 15th-c. songs were intended for _a capella_ performance, without any instrumental accompaniment. The Davies brothers wanted to perform late medieval music the right way, but they were both instrumentalists; so they remained with very little to do themselves, "and in the end preferred to give up rather than go on getting it 'wrong' or not being involved" writes Daniel Leech-Wilkinson in his book _The Modern Invention of Medieval Music: Scholarship, Ideology, Performance_ (Cambridge UP, 2002). They disbanded their Medieval Ensemble.
> 
> Did they chose Josquin's mass on the line "Faisant regretz" (in a French song by Walter Frye) as one of their last recordings to express discreetly their own regrets?
> 
> I am no specialist at all, but it seems that the "_a capella_ hypothesis" is now much discussed; and the Medieval Ensemble instrumental performances were so beautiful… That's a sad story - as a solace, they left us a dozen of wonderful recordings.


Quitting for this reason seems like a bad decision. It is a hypothesis, not definitive, and the Davies certainly made the music work with instruments.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Schumann: Violin Concerto. Performed by Szeryng with Dorati/London Symphony. Mercury vinyl lp
Bruckner: Symphony No.5 conducted by Jochum/Bavarian Radio Symphony. DG vinyl lp
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No.3 played by Cliburn with Hendl/Chicago Symphony. RCA vinyl lp


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

premont said:


> In the 1960es- early 70es this was the recording to have. I think it has been instrumental in making the Water Music suites so popular. A bit in the way the I Musici recording of Vivaldi's Seasons from 1956 (with Felix Ayo) was instrumental in making it popular.


Agree. The Van Beinum/Concertgebouw Complete Water Music is a winner. It's part of my collection also.


----------



## deprofundis

I'm lisening to the essential of *Ockeghem's of the clerk's ensemble, *oh.. hmm yes, ma maitresse , how sweet this is, woaw, Ockeghem is a bigger genieous than i would actually thought or consider among the franco-flemish elements.The Clerk's brings justice to his music, in a mezmerzing way...

Good night friends and followers.. im finishing the night whit italians madrigals, since* Luca Marenzio *is a big name, a great composer and i bought two albums of his, recently so why not finnish the night whit madrigals and perhaps mister distinguished *Pomponio Nenna* too.

:tiphat:


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Pugg said:


> ​*Mahler* ; Symphony 2
> Klaus Tennstedt


An excellent set. Tennstedt scores highly on the emotional level, but without going overboard.


----------



## agoukass

Debussy: Preludes, Book II; Images, Book I & II
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli, piano


----------



## Guest

Symphony No.3


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn *; Symphonies 25/28/30
Antal Dorati conducting.


----------



## tortkis

Cage: One[SUP]4[/SUP], Four, Twenty-Nine (OgreOgress, 2002)









One[SUP]4[/SUP] (1990) for percussion
Four (1989) for string quartet
Twenty-Nine (1991) for 2 timpani, 2 percussionists, bowed piano, lower strings


----------



## Gordontrek

In the mood for some easy listening:





I LOVE these big Latin American jams. Also, this particular recording made me appreciate once the phenomenal orchestra that is the Cincinnati Pops under Erich Kunzel.


----------



## deprofundis

I'm Currently Listening to Lassus's mighty enigmatic work, Prophetae Sybillarum by Brabant Ensemble, wonderfull, have a nice night folks and it featured the awesome motet '' Tristie animea mea'' sad is my soul , a bright shining version, i love this cd and needless to says worship Brabant Ensemble.

:angel:


----------



## Pugg

Bettina said:


> I agree. His chamber music is lovely! Thanks to your post, I'm currently (re-)listening to one of my favorite CDs: chamber works by Saint-Saëns, performed by The Nash Ensemble.


Oh dear, I have a sudden urge for shopping ...


----------



## Pugg

​*Jonas Kaufmann* : Dolce VIta


----------



## Haydn man

Just wonderful


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler*: _Symphony 5
_
Klaus Tennstedt .


----------



## agoukass

Mozart: String Quintets in C and G minor, K. 515 and 516 
Grumiaux Ensemble


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dame Joan Sutherland/ Pavarotti & Horne - Live from the Lincoln Center*

Bellini:Adalgisa! … Oh! Rimembranza! (from Norma)
Ma di' … Oh non tremare (from Norma)
Angiol di pace (from Beatrice di Tenda)

Ponchielli: Ecco la barca … addio (from La Gioconda)

Puccini: Che gelida manina (from La Bohème)

Rossini: Mura felici (from La donna del lago)

Verdi:

Solingo, errante e misero (from Ernani)
Tu del mio Carlo (from I masnadieri)
Giá nella notte densa (from Otello)
Madre, non dormi? (from Il trovatore)

Three of operas greatest stars came together under the baton of Richard Bonynge for this sensational concert which took place in New York's Avery Fisher Hall in March 1981 and which first appeared as a 2-LP set later that year. The complete concert now appears on CD for the first time.


----------



## Armanvd

Piano Sonata No. 29 *Hammerklavier* in B flat, Op. 106
Wilhelm Kempff


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: L'Italiana in Algeri*

Agnes Baltsa (Isabella), Ruggero Raimondi (Mustafà), Enzo Dara (Taddeo), Frank Lopardo (Lindoro), Patrizia Pace (Elvira), Anna Gonda (Zulma), Alessandro Corbelli (Haly)

Vienna State Opera Chorus, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## laurie

I'm doing some exploring on youtube, & just discovered
Ralph Vaughan Williams - " Dark Pastoral for Cello & Orchestra ". 
It's stunning !


----------



## Wandering Shade

Ludwig van Beethoven

Les trois dernières sonates pour le piano-forte
opus 109 · opus 110 · opus 111

Paul Badura-Skoda, Hammerflügel Conrad Graf, Vienna, c.1824

Recorded in 1978 & 1980

Astrée


----------



## Wandering Shade

Henry VIII. & La Musica Speculativa · The Baldwine Manuscript
3-part pieces by Henry VIII, John Baldwine, Christopher Tye, Nathaniel Giles, Thomas Woodson

Sour Cream : Frans Brüggen · Kees Boeke · Walter van Hauwe
playing various recorders, crumhorn, viola da gamba & organ

Recorded in 1979

Seon

:: 5 stars ::


----------



## Pugg

​*Paganini* ; Violin concerto's
Accardo/ Dutoit.
Disc 3


----------



## Guest

Look what I got today,very quick service from a German seller.


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*:Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104
Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello)

The Prague Philharmonia, Jirí Belohlávek
Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor, Op. 90 (B166) 'Dumky'

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Isabelle Faust (violin) & Alexander Melnikov (piano)


----------



## deprofundis

I'm listening to the wonderful music of *Jacquet de berchem *aka Jacob van Berchem, *La Favola di Orlando *on _accent label_, than someone might think, hmm who the hell is Jacquet de Berchem, some obscur name and outsider, we dont hear his music often on radio , this is sad. Just like mighty* Jacquet de Mantoue* aka Jacquet of Mantua.

i salute my dear friends and followers on talk classical and have a nice day , take care :tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis

Dear Traverso nice cd of Josquin these Missa looks quite interresting, but who am i to says, when it come to Josquin i'm bias, since i love his work so mutch.

:tiphat:


----------



## Sonata

Danill Trifinov plays Liszt


----------



## hpowders

Haydn Symphonies 82, 88 and 95.
Heidelberger Sinfoniker
Thomas Fey

Three of Haydn's greatest symphonies and one of the finest demonstrations of HIP performances I have ever encountered. Delightful and magnificent!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Zemlinsky*: Lyric Symphony] Op. 18

Julia Varady (soprano), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Lorin Maazel conducting.


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> Danill Trifinov plays Liszt


Stunning recording, must have for every Liszt fan.


----------



## Heliogabo

*Elgar, cello concerto.*










Listening to this I'm wondering if Elgar's is the most beautiful cello concerto ever wrote. 
But then I think on Dvorak too...


----------



## Guest

J.P.Sweelinck Secular works CD 1


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berg*:Lyric Suite - for soprano and string quartet

*Wellesz*: Sonnets For Elizabeth Barrett Browning, Op. 52

*Zeisl*: Komm, süsser Tod
arranged for soprano and string quartet by J. Peter Koene

_Renée Fleming_ (soprano)

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## hpowders

Felix Mendelssohn String Quartet in A minor, Op. 13
Henschel Quartet

One of Mendelssohn's greatest masterpieces and as fine a string quartet as any that Beethoven composed.

Very fine performance of this achingly beautiful music.


----------



## Vasks

*Berwald - Overture to "Estrella de Soria" (Goodman/Hyperion)
Stenhammar - Symphony #2 (Sundkvist/Naxos)*


----------



## premont

Traverso said:


> Look what I got today,very quick service from a German seller.


Thanks for the inspiration. Following your example I also found this at a German seller (13 Euro incl. postage).


----------



## Guest

premont said:


> Thanks for the inspiration. Following your example I also found this at a German seller (13 Euro incl. postage).


You are cheaper,lucky you.:tiphat:

Mine is a reissue,different label (paint).Unfortunately there not many wich are reissued.


----------



## premont

Traverso said:


> You are cheaper,lucky you.:tiphat:


Nothing but luck.

To quote Pugg:

Searching is a virtue.


----------



## Guest

I found mine on ebay,there was just one,may I ask you were you did find yours?


----------



## Heliogabo

Brahms double concerto, some time has passed since I've listened to it for the last time. How can I forget how plenty of beauty is? But this great team reminded me of that this morning.










And now's the turn for Shostakovich cello concertos:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel: Alcina*

_Dame Joan Sutherland (Alcina), Fritz Wunderlich (Ruggiero)_, Norma Procter (Bradamante), Jeannette Van Dijck (Morgana), Nicola Monti (Oronte), Thomas Hemsley (Melisso)

Cappella Coloniensis, Ferdinand Leitner conducting


----------



## Guest

LLibre Vermell Pilgrim songs & Dances


----------



## Granate

*Brandenburg Concertos II*

*J.S.Bach*
Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1069
Triple Concerto in A minor, BWV 1044
*Sol. Aurèle Nicolet, Gerhart Hetzel
Cond. Karl Richter, MBO, Archiv-DG (1961,1968,1981/2002 Remastered Edition)*
--
*J.S.Bach*
Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1069
*Cond. Otto Klemperer, PO 1960, NPO 1969, WC (2012 Remastered Edition)*

















_If I Musici was a surprise for playful instruments and sweet sounds, Richter and the orchestra beat them with fast readings and impressive haspichord and trumpet playing. The Brandenburg concertos are top-class. Klemperer has a slower pace with good playing, as both orchestras use modern instruments but Richter feels more chameristic and Baroque. Klemperer creates classical scores which I think would enrage only purists, attract occasional listeners, and please many CM fans.

The Orchestral Suites are lighter in Richter than in Klemperer, but they both struggle to communicate freshness (Richter is actually fighting against Suite No.1). Klemperer is heavier with the New Philharmonia and shows too orchestrated interpretations. Richter has more dinamic versions from Suite No.2 and No.4). If those beat Pinnock TEC is another story which I am not very sure about._


----------



## bharbeke

Another fine recording that was recommended to me in this thread:

Hummel's Piano Trio No. 6 (Gould Piano Trio)

The other three trios on the disc are okay, but No. 6 is truly delightful.


----------



## Guest

I found the libretto ( Dufay Complete Secular Works ) ,I like to share it with you.

http://research.gold.ac.uk/8153/

You can download the file.


----------



## deprofundis

Hello everyone (friends & followers and complete stranger) i'm listening to _ars antiqua_ this evening, starting whit:
*Adémar de Chabannes *an ensemble of 6 men doeing plainchant, follow by *Ars Elaboratio* ensemble Scholastica a local ars antiqua & medieval ensemble, quite interresting on Atma classique, an ensemble compose of womens.


----------



## hpowders

Felix Mendelssohn String Quartet in A minor, Op. 13
Pacifica Quartet

Warm, sensitive performance of this magnificent string quartet.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1979, 2011.


----------



## Heliogabo

More Shostakovich, now his piano concertos:










The composer himself is sitting at the piano, and sound is quite good for a late 50´s recording.


----------



## bharbeke

Liszt: Hungarian Fantasy (Gyorgy Cziffra, Orchestre de Paris)

This is amazing stuff right here! It sounds so different from your traditional symphony or concerto, and it just thrills me. If I had to compare it to something, it would be Schubert's Wanderer Fantasy.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> View attachment 92602
> 
> 
> Felix Mendelssohn String Quartet in A minor, Op. 13
> Henschel Quartet
> 
> One of Mendelssohn's greatest masterpieces and as fine a string quartet as any that Beethoven composed.
> 
> Very fine performance of this achingly beautiful music.


The Henschel, once a great value set (now OOP) of Mendelssohn String Quartets. The Op. 13, Op. 44 No. 3 CD is getting pricey, but the other singles of the set can still be had dirt cheap at Amazon Marketplace, if one doesn't mind buying "previously enjoyeds" aka used. Box is available used, but its now higher price brings it into an area where competitors should be auditioned. :tiphat:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Traverso said:


> Palestrina Canticum Canticorum
> 
> Is there music more tender than this.......:angel:


I am listening to it too right now, on YouTube, and yes, it is wonderful. So crystal clear and heavenly.


----------



## hpowders

Felix Mendelssohn String Quartet in A minor Op. 13
Juilliard String Quartet

Beautifully proportioned performance of this great quartet.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach 6 Motetten Tölzer Knabenchor 
I have also an older recording ( philips) but this one is much better.Of course are there uncertainties but that is of no importance.


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> I am listening to it too right now, on YouTube, and yes, it is wonderful. So crystal clear and heavenly.


I never thought that you appreciated this kind of early music,good for you. ( and there is so much more):angel:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Traverso said:


> I never thought that you appreciated this kind of early music,good for you. ( and there is so much more):angel:


I have learned to appreciate it only very recently, one of my dear friends here at TC gave me a little nudge in that direction. And I don't think I could listen to it all day long like I do with some other music. But I like it a lot, and yes, there is a lot more out there (I have only been listening to Palestrina so far). If I was into meditation, that would be the music I would use.


----------



## Vaneyes

George O said:


> Quitting for this reason seems like a bad decision. It is a hypothesis, not definitive, and the Davies certainly made the music work with instruments.


What became of them, music teachers? Googling was of no help.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> View attachment 92604
> 
> 
> Felix Mendelssohn String Quartet in A minor Op. 13
> Juilliard String Quartet
> 
> Beautifully proportioned performance of this great quartet.


Yes, good sound, too. Recorded 1998, the "new Juilliard SQ" debut album. I have this issue...:tiphat:


----------



## Oliver

Beethoven String Quartet op.127 in E Flat Major, Alban Berg Quartet

This has to be one of the greatest artistic achievements of anyone ever.


----------



## Vaneyes

Oliver said:


> Beethoven String Quartet op.127 in E Flat Major, Alban Berg Quartet
> 
> This has to be one of the greatest artistic achievements of anyone ever.


Maybe only outshone by my boat-building as a kid.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Symphony no. 2 by Edison Denisov again on BBC Radio 3.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Französische Suiten Gustav leonhardt


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Still BBC Radio 3, but Violin Concerto by Berg with Patricia Kopatchinskaja & LPO/Jurowski


----------



## elgar's ghost

GG plays JSB.










_(7) Toccatas_ BWV910-916 (bet. 1709 and 1713), _Italian Concerto_ in F BWV971 (bet. 1733 and 1735), _Chromatic Fantasia_ in D-minor BWV903a (bet. 1709 and 1713), _Fantasia_ in G-minor BWV917 (bet. 1704 and 1707), _Fantasia_ in C-minor BWV919 (????), _Fantasia and (incomplete) Fugue_ in C-minor BWV906 (_Fantasia_ composed before 1729), _Two Fugues on Themes by Albioni_ in A and B-minor BWV950/951 (before 1725/bet. 1714-1717) and _Goldberg Variations (Clavier-Übung IV)_ BWV988 (1741):


----------



## Granate

*Mozart Requiems I*

Encouraged by *this thread:*

*Mozart*
Requiem in D minor, KV626
*Sol. Sibylla Rubens, Annette Markert, Ian Bostridge, Hanno Müller-Brachmann
Cond. Philippe Herreweghe, CV, OdChÉ, Harmonia Mundi (1997)*
--
*Mozart*
Requiem in D minor, KV626
*Sol. Anna Tomowa-Sintow, Agnes Baltsa, Werner Krenn, José van Dam
Cond. Herbert von Karajan, WS, BPO, DG (1975)*

















_I re-listened to Karajan's Mozart Requiem and it obviously stands out an orchestral and choral work, with a decent singing and instruments until the Requiem progresses and the tension is kept with a more artistic touch. Herreweghe's recording for Harmonia Mundi is HIP as I have heard, even if I couldn't find out why. I was distracted by the superb quality of the voices. The singers are mesmerizing and create a great power from the score with less and more defined orchestration._


----------



## Janspe

*J. S. Bach: Das Wohltemperierte Klavier/The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1 (BWV. 846-893)*
Glenn Gould, piano & singing









Finally, _finally_ getting around to listening to Gould's recording of the Old Testament. I can't say that I agree with everything he does, but I can hear that he had a vision of this music in his head and he made absolutely no compromises in his realization of that vision. Utterly captivating, a record well worth many re-listens. Can't wait to listen to his take on Book 2.

As to the music, it is so great that it defies description. I'm brought to my knees by the mastery with which each of these gems is crafted. The E-flat minor moves me to my very core...


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I finally bit the bullet and have decided to try a music streaming service.

I am presently listening to Elgar's Sea Pictures performed by Alice Coote, Sir Mark Elder and the Hallè. So far, I have really enjoyed it.

I have spotted a couple of other Elgar Choral pieces by the Hallè led by Elder which have been on my radar for a little while but for now, this will suffice. I thought streaming would help fine tune purchases but I am already starting to the trap that one could easily fall into :lol:


----------



## George O

Duetti Italiani

Hopkinson Smith, lute
Paul O'Dette, lute

on EMI Reflexe (W. Germany), from 1979

5 stars

details:

http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/emi45642.htm


----------



## millionrainbows

John Harbison, Piano Sonata No.1, Ursula Oppens. Also, his chamber music on Naxos.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Daphnes et Chloe*

I've spent so much time on the Dutoit recording that I've neglected Martinon. Music Web International says of the Lever du Jour, "This is playing soused in intoxicants, bathed in ecstatic abandon." Well, I can't add to that.

Trivia: I didn't know that not only was Martinon a POW in WWII, but he escaped three times.  He was either good at escaping or bad at staying escaped.


----------



## Guest

I downloaded this new release from ProStudioMasters (24 bit/96khz) today--sublime! This is an essential recording for all Rachmaninov fans.










Kremer talks about this recording and Rachmaninov in general.


----------



## premont

Traverso said:


> I found mine on ebay,there was just one,may I ask you were you did find yours?


Here:

https://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_n...h-alias=popular&field-keywords=josquin+davies

I prefer Amazon Market Place sellers to ebay, provided the postage expense is reasonable (uses to be).


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2005, 1997.


----------



## premont

Granate said:


> *J.S.Bach*
> Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
> Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1069
> Triple Concerto in A minor, BWV 1044
> *Sol. Aurèle Nicolet, Gerhart Hetzel
> Cond. Karl Richter, MBO, Archiv-DG (1961,1968,1981/2002 Remastered Edition)*
> --
> *J.S.Bach*
> Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
> Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1069
> *Cond. Otto Klemperer, PO 1960, NPO 1969, WC (2012 Remastered Edition)*
> 
> _If I Musici was a surprise for playful instruments and sweet sounds, Richter and the orchestra beat them with fast readings and impressive haspichord and trumpet playing. The Brandenburg concertos are top-class. Klemperer has a slower pace with good playing, as both orchestras use modern instruments but Richter feels more chameristic and Baroque. Klemperer creates classical scores which I think would enrage only purists, attract occasional listeners, and please many CM fans.
> 
> The Orchestral Suites are lighter in Richter than in Klemperer, but they both struggle to communicate freshness (Richter is actually fighting against Suite No.1). Klemperer is heavier with the New Philharmonia and shows too orchestrated interpretations. Richter has more dinamic versions from Suite No.2 and No.4). If those beat Pinnock TEC is another story which I am not very sure about._


I agree that Richter' set (with one or two exceptions) has excellent soloists, but I am not convinced by his strict, mechanical style.
IMO Klemperer's set is warmer and more human, and even more so I Musici (their second recording - the one you have listened to).

There is a DVD set with Richter, Otto Büchner replacing Hans-Heinz Schneeberger, and better for thet reason:

https://www.amazon.de/Bach-Johann-S...8&qid=1487976838&sr=1-3&keywords=richter+bach


----------



## Vaneyes

AClockworkOrange said:


> *I finally bit the bullet and have decided to try a music streaming service.*
> 
> I am presently listening to Elgar's Sea Pictures performed by Alice Coote, Sir Mark Elder and the Hallè. So far, I have really enjoyed it.
> 
> I have spotted a couple of other Elgar Choral pieces by the Hallè led by Elder which have been on my radar for a little while but for now, this will suffice. I thought streaming would help fine tune purchases but I am already starting to the trap that one could easily fall into :lol:


Generally, what's the playlist? Recordings from the last 20 years? How's the 20/21 representation?


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Vitali: Chaconne in G Minor
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.9 in A, Op.47 "Kreutzer"
Debussy: Violin Sonata in G Minor
Dvorak-Kreisler: Slavonic Dance No.7 in A, Op.72
Lili Boulanger: Cortege
Richard Strauss: An Eisamer Quelle, Op.9 No.2
Wieniawski: Capriccio Valse in E, Op.7
Ravel: Tzigane Jascha Heifetz/Brooks Smith

A recital that Heifetz and Brooks Smith gave in the SODRE, Montevideo, Uruguay, 12th May, 1955. The violin sound is excellent, and so, by and large is the piano, though in louder passages it tends to distort somewhat, no matter, Heifetz is on stunning form (but then, when wasn't he??) and the passion and precision of his playing are, as ever, a source of wonder. This is the only recording of him playing the Vitali Chaconne with piano accompaniment, and the only recording of him playing the Dvorak-Kreisler Slavonic Dance at all.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## deprofundis

Tonight.. ladie's & gentelmens, im lisning to CPO (label) brilliant released of O magnum mysterium done by none other than the great the talented the more than geneous, Sir* Cristobal de Morales, *what a classical composer of choice, i have 3 cd at least that document Morales works, this and the Brabant ensemble rendition of his music woaw, i salute people of Spain and herald this godz, thus said whiteout blasphemy , he a god in his field that said vocal music of renaissance , great colorful polyphony, very captivating moving ..oh yah i remenber i have feast of st isidore de seville featuring him and other great name of classical pantheon of this era, the cream.Have a good night folks, friends and followers.

:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Daphnis et Chloe*

This is a very vivid recording.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Series 1 & 2 of Cuentos de Espana. Really Spanish music


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

I have a new crush


----------



## George O

Pierre Vachon (1738-1803): Les Six Quatuors de l'opus 11

Trio à Cordes de Paris:
Charles Frey, violin (Nicolas Gagliano, 1726)
Michel Michalakakos, viola (Gasparo da Salo, 1560)
Jean Grout, cello (Bernardel, 1839)
plus . . . Edouard Popa, second violin

2-LP set on Le Chant du Monde (France), from 1986


----------



## pmsummer

"QUEL LASCIVISSIMO CORNETTO..."
_Virtuoso Solo Music for Cornetto_
*Bruce Dickey* - cornetto
Tragicomedia
Stephen Stubbs - chitarrone, vihuela
Headley - viola da gamba
Andrew Lawrence King - harp, organ
_
Accent_


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

​
*Santos*: Symphony 4

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert: String quartets*
Disc 4
Melos Quartet


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> I downloaded this new release from ProStudioMasters (24 bit/96khz) today--sublime! This is an essential recording for all Rachmaninov fans.


Now I understand.... streaming......

Beats a not showing delivery every day.


----------



## Pugg

​*Lebrun*: Oboe concertos
Bart Schneemann


----------



## agoukass

Schumann: Piano Sonata No. 3 "Concerto without Orchestra" 
Humoreske
Fantasiestucke, Op. 111
2 Nachtstucke

Vladimir Horowitz, piano


----------



## Pugg

​
* Ferdinand Ries: *

Concerto for Two Horns, WoO 19
Violin Concerto, Op. 24

Die Raeuberbraut (Overture)
Die Hexe von Gyllensteen (Overture)

Die Koelner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens[/QUOTE]


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Now I understand.... streaming......
> 
> Beats a not showing delivery every day.


Not streaming. I download the files to my computer, then play them into my SACD player's DAC. However, the non-delivery advantage still stands!


----------



## agoukass

Johann Sebastian Bach: Keyboard Concertos in E, D, and G minor
Glenn Gould, piano
Columbia Symphony Orchestra / Vladimir Golschmann


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rodrigo* ; Concierto de Aranjuez / Fantasía para un Gentilhombre
Narciso Yepes
Luis Antonio García Navarro


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*; Paulus.

Janowitz/ Adam/ Bolchwitz /lang.

Kurt Masur conducting.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Organ works by Max Reger this morning.

_Fantasia and Fugue on the Name of B-A-C-H_ op.48 (1900), _Zwölf Stücke (Twelve Pieces)_ nos. 1-6 (1901), _Fantasia and Fugue_ in D-minor op.135b (1916), _Variations and Fugue on an Original Theme_ op.73 (1903) and _Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue_ in E-minor op.127 (1913):


----------



## Haydn man

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Santos*: Symphony 4
> 
> For the Saturday symphony tradition.


Yes, and the same for me
Never heard of this composer before let alone the symphony 
First impressions favourable


----------



## Pugg

​
*Kreisler*: Preghiera (Prayer) on theme from Rachmaninov's 2nd Piano Concerto for violin & piano

*Rachmaninov*: Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor, Op. post.

Giedrė Dirvanauskaitė (cello)

Trio élégiaque No. 2 in D minor, Op. 9

Giedrė Dirvanauskaitė (cello)

_Gidon Kremer (violin) & Daniil Trifonov (piano)_


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bch cantatas BWV 100 - BWV !01 - BWV 102.


----------



## Pugg

Also a new purchase:

​
*Chopin*: Late Works

Maurizio Pollini (piano)


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay this morning since i purchased these title, the program his my two Ockeghem new cd one on Beaty Farm the other on The sound and the fury ensemble there masses.Than i might lisen to the great Thomas Crecquillon, song and sacred work two cds once again on two different label.

A Futile detail would be, im in the red financialy $$$ at least, i run out of cigarette only 10 for 5 days, i'm running out of potable water and food and tea only 4-5 tea bag left ishe!!! but i'M feeding out of music, so we can says i have a ''période creuse'' lol in french it's funnier, thus meaning im in s***(mind my language please) for 4 days at least unless a miracle occur, and i own money, but i will settle this , pay my dept s.a.p, and like 4 days of hell, who said life would be easy hey?

But i feel fine and remain strong trought this, beside i brought this on myself, im the sole responsable in all of this so i leave you whit these words , take care friends and followers on TC and stay tune for the adventure of the profondis, i exceed my budget so it's time for me to pay the price sound scarry, charlie they gonna cut my thumbs(Eric Robert, Pope of Greewitch Village film) i toss in a joke in :lol:

:tiphat:


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Pugg

​
_Joseph & Michael Haydn/_Horn concerto's
_Felix Klieser_.


----------



## Granate

*Mozart Requiems II (Celibidache)*










*Brahms*
Ein Deutsches Requiem, Op.45
*Sol. Arleen Augér, Franz Gerihsen
Cond. Sergiu Celibidache, MBC, PCM, MPO, WC (1981/2011 Reissue Edition)*
--
*Mozart*
Requiem in D minor, KV626
*Sol. Caroline Petrig, Christel Borchers, Peter Straka, Matthias Hölle
Cond. Sergiu Celibidache, PCM, MPO, WC (1995/2011 Reissue Edition)*

_Striking interpretations that can be considered as references, as "that's what it is" as once Maestro Celibidache said. Both transfixed and slow, with a fantastic recording quality, gain the most if they are listened alone and without interruptions. The Mozart Requiem is amazing in Böhm levels. The Brahms German Requiem is also transfixing but when I compare it with Kubelík's recording for Audite I can notice that the recording quality is way cleaner and the voices are superb. I found myself that, with fairness, they are incomparable, listened from start to finish, both German Requiems are one of a kind. If I prefer Kubelík's cleanness and voices it's my problem._


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 49*


----------



## Vasks

*Danzi - Overture to "Cleopatra" (Orchester le phenix/Coviello)
Beethoven - String Quartet #14 (Talich/Calliope)
Meyerbeer - Coronation March from "Le Prophete" (Ang/Naxos)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*; Piano concertos.
Murray Perahia.


----------



## Oliver

This has to be one of Bach's most moving cantatas


----------



## Atrahasis

This is my kind of music
*
Allan Pettersson: Symphony No.7* the last 30 minutes (filmed)
Conducted by *Sergiu Comissiona, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra*






Oh God, those strings at the end... peaceful but then again with
certain uncertainty.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Oliver said:


> This has to be one of Bach's most moving cantatas


I have to agree. At least it has been for me at a time when I needed to hear what it was saying.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*

This is not as spiritual as Jochum or as clear as Barenboim or as zen-like as Celibidache, but still, there's something here that is compelling. The best description is, it feels to my ears like melted chocolate.


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*
> 
> This is not as spiritual as Jochum or as clear as Barenboim or as zen-like as Celibidache, but still, there's something here that is compelling. The best description is, it feels to my ears like melted chocolate.


Do you like chocolate ?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Souvenir of a Golden Era* - Opera Arias
*Marilyn Horne*.
Thanks goodness for car stereo. 
Must rush, the Met is not waiting for us.


----------



## Andolink

Superb detail and soundstage to this 1981 vintage digital recording from Decca capturing a stunning performance of an amazing symphony--

*Michael Tippett*: _Symphony No. 4_


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Manxfeeder

Traverso said:


> Do you like chocolate ?


What's not to like about chocolate? Especially melted chocolate. Wonderful.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Santos Braga, Symphony No. 4*

Today's Saturday Symphony. I've been listening to classical music from Gregorian chant to contemporary for a while, and somehow this composer has managed to escape me. So this will be an adventure. As T. S. Eliot said in the Four Quartets, "Fare forward, voyagers."


----------



## Robert Gamble

Some Prokofiev:

1st Symphony and the Russian Overture


----------



## Robert Gamble

And staying Russian... 1st, 2nd and 3rd symphonies...


----------



## Vaneyes

If you're a *Rawsthorne* lover, which you should be, essential. Recorded 1992.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Kreisler*: Preghiera (Prayer) on theme from Rachmaninov's 2nd Piano Concerto for violin & piano
> 
> *Rachmaninov*: Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor, Op. post.
> 
> Giedrė Dirvanauskaitė (cello)
> 
> Trio élégiaque No. 2 in D minor, Op. 9
> 
> Giedrė Dirvanauskaitė (cello)
> 
> _Gidon Kremer (violin) & Daniil Trifonov (piano)_


I'm curious. Anyone, if you have the opportunity, comparative listen this DG with Borodin Trio (Chandos), and report back with your findings. Thank you.:tiphat:

Up next, recorded 1983.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Florestan said:


> post 10533:


This is quite a wonderful set. I am on my fourth listen in a row since it arrived in yesterday's mail.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Bolero*

I have a great deal of respect for Jean Martinon's conducting, so I'm giving Bolero another spin. It's nice, but it's not as good as it could be. The sound isn't demonstration class, and the orchestra has a rough sound. Of course, it's about a bar fight, so maybe that's what he was going for.


----------



## George O

Domenico Scarlatti (1685-1757): Essercizi per Gravicembalo: Integrale des trente Sonates pour Clavecin (1738-1739)

Scott Ross, harpsichord

2-LP box set on Stil (France), from 1977
recorded 1976

5 stars


----------



## Guest

CD 1 DIETRICH BUXTEHUDE (1637-1707) 1. Praeludium in A minor BuxWV 153 7:07 2. Herr Christ, der einig Gottes Sohn BuxWV 192 3:07 3. Fantasia on "Wie schön leuchtet der Morgenstern" BuxWV 223 7:37 4. Passacaglia in D minor BuxWV 161 6:39 JOHANN SEBASTIAN BACH (1685-1750) Prelude and Fugue in E minor BWV533 5. Prelude 2:26 6. Fugue 2:49 Seven Chorale Preludes from the "Orgel-Büchlein" 7. I O Lamm Gottes, unschuldig BWV 618 4:02 8. II Christe, du Lamm Gottes BWV 619 A 1:08 9. II Christe, du Lamm Gottes BWV 619 B 1:06 10. III Wir danken dir, Herr Jesu Christ BWV 623 1:05 11. IV Hilf,Gott, daß mir's gelinge BWV 624 1:32 12. V Christ lag in Todesbanden BWV 625 1:29 13. VI Jesus Christus, unser Heiland, der den Tod überwand BWV 626 1:00 14. VII Erstanden ist der heil'ge Christ BWV 628 a 0:56 15. VII Erstanden ist der heil'ge Christ BWV 628 b 1:01 16. Liebster Jesu, wir sind hier BWV 731 3:17 Prelude and Fugue in C minor BWV546 17. Prelude 7:11 18. Fugue 5:54 Total: 60:34


----------



## George O

deprofundis said:


> Ockay this morning since i purchased these title, the program his my two Ockeghem new cd one on Beaty Farm the other on The sound and the fury ensemble there masses.Than i might lisen to the great Thomas Crecquillon, song and sacred work two cds once again on two different label.
> 
> A Futile detail would be, im in the red financialy $$$ at least, i run out of cigarette only 10 for 5 days, i'm running out of potable water and food and tea only 4-5 tea bag left ishe!!! but i'M feeding out of music, so we can says i have a ''période creuse'' lol in french it's funnier, thus meaning im in s***(mind my language please) for 4 days at least unless a miracle occur, and i own money, but i will settle this , pay my dept s.a.p, and like 4 days of hell, who said life would be easy hey?
> 
> But i feel fine and remain strong trought this, beside i brought this on myself, im the sole responsable in all of this so i leave you whit these words , take care friends and followers on TC and stay tune for the adventure of the profondis, i exceed my budget so it's time for me to pay the price sound scarry, charlie they gonna cut my thumbs(Eric Robert, Pope of Greewitch Village film) i toss in a joke in :lol:
> 
> :tiphat:


After you're done eating, you have nothing to show for it. But a music collection will endure and can be revisited many times.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Bolero*

This piece is all about sound, so it deserves the best engineering. Dutoit had good engineers and do it justice. Also, the trombone actually sounds like a jazz trombone. (Prissy trombone solos in Bolero are one of my pet peeves.)


----------



## Heliogabo

Manxfeeder said:


> *Ravel, Bolero*
> 
> This piece is all about sound, so it deserves the best engineering. Dutoit had good engineers and do it justice. Also, the trombone actually sounds like a jazz trombone. (Prissy trombone solos in Bolero are one of my pet peeves.)
> View attachment 92625


Is this the Decca recording?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Heliogabo said:


> Is this the Decca recording?


It started out on Decca, then was reprinted by London.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Bolero, Daphnes and Chloe Suite 2*

This Collins recording has vivid sound - I shouldn't be listening on headphones, because I'm missing the bass - and a pretty good performance with a lot of dynamic contrasts. (Prissy trombone solo alert). I don't think it beats Dutoit, though.


----------



## Guest

Heliogabo said:


> Is this the Decca recording?


----------



## Manxfeeder

That's weird. My CD is identical, except it has "London" on the top right-hand corner.

Anyway on to Dutoit's recording of Debussy's Nocturnes.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*

This is an outstanding remastering from Music & Arts from December of 1944. Somebody says Furtwangler is conducting like "his hair is on fire." I think they need to relook at the maestro's hair.


----------



## millionrainbows

Manxfeeder said:


> That's weird. My CD is identical, except it has "London" on the top right-hand corner.
> 
> Anyway on to Dutoit's recording of Debussy's Nocturnes.


Decca was British, and London was the American branch.


----------



## millionrainbows

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*
> 
> This is an outstanding remastering from Music & Arts from December of 1944. Somebody says Furtwangler is conducting like "his hair is on fire." I think they need to relook at the maestro's hair.
> 
> View attachment 92628


Hey Manx, was this the recording where you can hear bombs going off in the distance?


----------



## Janspe

*A. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto in D-flat major, Op. 38*
Moscow Symphony Orchestra, led by Dmitri Yablonsky
Oxana Yablonskaya, piano

and then *Symphony No. 1 in E minor*
Armenian Philharmonic Orchestra, led by Loris Tjeknavorian















I really dig Khachaturian's music, I wonder why I don't listen to it more often... Maybe because it isn't as widely recorded and therefore I don't bump into it as regularly? Certainly the case with the first symphony at least, such a neglected piece. I intend to listen to the rest of the concertos and symphonies too soon.

On a side note, that second CD cover is a hilarious example of how the Cyrillic alphabet is sometimes used in a very silly way - apparently the point is to маке тніиgs lоок яussiди ... Ngghhh.


----------



## millionrainbows

I finally completed my set of Shostakovich string quartets, by the Manhattan Quartet (E.S.S.A.Y.). It's a total of six separate discs. I had four of them, and searched for the other two without success, until I ran across a listing in e-bay which offered all six discs for 10 dollars, plus shipping. I figured, what the hey, and got 'em.

The ones I needed were Quartets 6, 7, and 8, and 9 & 10. It's been good listening, especially to Quartet No. 8 (dedicated to the victims of fascism). Hey, in today's political climate, this is very apropos.

The Emerson's 8 is a little more gnarly, animated, jagged, off-the-rails, which is good for this selection. But the Manhattan's version is plenty good.

I like the way this was recorded, fairly close and dry, with little to no "hall" sound. Some may say this is "clinical," but I like it. Also, the instruments themselves and the way they are played have a very natural, organic, rich, full-bodied sound, never stringent on the high notes.

When precise ensemble playing is called for, as in Quartet No. 10, they deliver. No. 10 is one of the less "troubled" quartets. I also have the belief that this is a good, objective, "modern" reading of Shostakovich, without overly-emotional affectations. I like the constructivist cover art, as well. I also noticed some outrageous prices for these on You-know-whoomazon.


​​


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> I'm curious. Anyone, if you have the opportunity, comparative listen this DG with Borodin Trio (Chandos), and report back with your findings. Thank you.:tiphat:
> 
> Up next, recorded 1983.


I did a quick comparison. The DG is more closely mic'd and has better focused sound, and Trifonov has a wider range of expression and dynamics than does Edlina. Some might prefer Chandos' more spacious sound. Both, however, are highly satisfying.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Guest

Schumann CD 2 Ashkenazy
Carnaval - Humoreske - Novelette(2x)


----------



## millionrainbows

Also, completing a long gap, I found a good copy of this CD, Schoenberg conducted by Heinz Holliger with the Richard Gerstl cover painting (TelDec). My previous copy was defective, with pinholes in the silver plating.

Holliger does a great job here on Verkarte Nacht, as well as Chamber Symphony No. 2 and the Incidental Cinema music. The "Nacht" is the 1943 string orchestra version. The Chamber Symphony No. 2 is somewhat of a revelation; one of those recordings which I feel is essential because it shows a new facet of the diamond, which for me leads to more comprehension.








 
It's also available on Apex with a generic cover, though not as groovy as the Richard Gerstl cover.


----------



## Sonata




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

http://http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b08f5qgd
DENISOV AGAIN


----------



## bharbeke

Grieg: Piano Concerto (Howard Shelley, Orchestra of Opera North)

Every performance I have heard of this concerto has been very enjoyable. I can't quite describe it, but Shelley makes the piece sound different than the others I have heard (Perahia, Ott, Tomsic, Fleisher). It's not better or worse, but it is distinct. Highly recommended.


----------



## Guest

Quite a thrilling performance of the 5th.


----------



## Guest

Jean Henri D'Anglebert
Pieces in G Major
Pieces in D Minor
Pieces in C major


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> That's weird. My CD is identical, except it has "London" on the top right-hand corner.
> 
> Anyway on to Dutoit's recording of Debussy's Nocturnes.


In those days, 'twas London for North America and Decca for Europe.:tiphat:


----------



## George O

Happy 290th Birthday!

Armand-Louis Couperin (1727-1789):

Simphonie de clavecins
William Christie and David Fuller, harpsichords

La Françoise
William Christie, harpsichord

Deuxieme quatuor a deux clavecins
David Fuller and William Christie, harpsichords

L'Italienne
William Christie, harpsichord

Christie plays a 1749 Goujon-Swanen, restored in 1980
Fuller plays a 1646 Ruckers-Taskin, restored in 1968

on Harmonia Mundi (France), from 1981

5 stars


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> I did a quick comparison. The DG is more closely mic'd and has better focused sound, and Trifonov has a wider range of expression and dynamics than does Edlina. Some might prefer Chandos' more spacious sound. Both, however, are highly satisfying.


Thank you. Re DG sound, similar to what I suspected from short samplings: DG - closer 'n cool; Chandos - wider 'n warm. TTs are considerably different, with Borodin Trio slower for No. 1 (15:18 vs 12:01) and faster for No. 2 (18:41

17:40 7:25 vs 20:36 20:34 8:23). :tiphat:


----------



## George O

Clothing styles different too.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Thank you. Re DG sound, similar to what I suspected from short samplings: DG - closer 'n cool; Chandos - wider 'n warm. TTs are considerably different, with Borodin Trio slower for No. 1 (15:18 vs 12:01) and faster for No. 2 (18:41
> 
> 17:40 7:25 vs 20:36 20:34 8:23). :tiphat:


Yeah, the new one is more slowly played overall, but it's still very dramatic. Trifonov's volcanic eruption near the end of the second movement must be heard to be believed! I think it's worth owning both.


----------



## Manxfeeder

millionrainbows said:


> Hey Manx, was this the recording where you can hear bombs going off in the distance?


I don't know. I didn't notice. But I wasn't listening for bombs. I'll have to listen again.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Bolero, Piano Concerto in G*

Listening in honor of the passing of Stanislaw Skrowaczewski. His VoxBox Ravel discs were my introduction to Ravel, so by default, his interpretations "right" to me.


----------



## Janspe

*G. Mahler: Symphony No. 5*
Wiener Philhamoniker, led by Pierre Boulez


----------



## Alfacharger

I love this recording of the 4 completed symphonies and a couple of overtures of Mehul. This CD features scrappy playing by the orchestra but Mehul's quasi-Beethoven-ish music shines through.


----------



## Guest

Concerto No.1. It's a little slow, especially the first movement, but it's quite gripping and very well recorded.


----------



## pmsummer

THE GLORY OF PURCELL
_Purcell 300th Celebration_
*Henry Purcell*
Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood - Conductor, Organ
Catherine Bott - Soprano
James Bowman - Counter Tenor
Catherine Mackintosh - Violin 
Richard Campbell - Bass Viol 
Paula Chateauneuf - Theorbo 
Christophe Coin - Bass Viol
Martyn Hill - Tenor
Monica Huggett - Violin 
William Kendall - Tenor
Christopher Keyte - Vocals
Emma Kirkby - Soprano
Anthony Rooley - Lute 
Taverner Choir
Andrew Parrott - Director 
Alfred Deller - Counter Tenor
John Whitworth - Counter Tenor 
L'Ensemble Orchestral de L'Oiseau-Lyre Ensemble
St. Anthony Singers Ensemble
Anthony Lewis - Conductor
Stephen Roberts - Bass
Christopher Robson - Alto
Brandenburg Consort
Winchester Cathedral Choir
David Hill - Director

_Editions de L'Oiseau-Lyre_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Rapsodie Espagnole, Alboraa Del Gracioso*

Continuing my tribute to Skrowaczewski.


----------



## Heliogabo

Discs 7 & 8

*Beethoven*

Cello sonatas 1 & 3, variations

*Brahms*

Cello sonatas 1 & 2

*Schumann*

Adagio and allegro
3 fantasiestücke

Yo-yo Ma accompained at the piano by Emmanuel Ax.

Gorgeous playing, great sound. I've been delighted this kind of melancholic afternoon.


----------



## Heliogabo

Alfacharger said:


> I love this recording of the 4 completed symphonies and a couple of overtures of Mehul. This CD features scrappy playing by the orchestra but Mehul's quasi-Beethoven-ish music shines through.


I've bought this set some months ago in a 2nd hand shop. Didn't knew anything about the composer but it was cheap and I was curious. And it is a gem! Certainly Beethovenesque but some hints of a personal composer in there. The lost key of french romanticism. Without Mehul it's no possible to think on Berlioz arrival to the scene.


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Guest

No.1-6 today. Some staggering feats of virtuosity.


----------



## JB Lully




----------



## Heliogabo

Beethoven classic trios, classic readings.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt*: A Faust Symphony
Leonard Bernstein conducting.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> I'm curious. Anyone, if you have the opportunity, comparative listen this DG with Borodin Trio (Chandos), and report back with your findings. Thank you.:tiphat:
> 
> Up next, recorded 1983.


Now you making me curious.


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


>


London was the brand name in he U.S.A till a couple of years back when they emerged with DG and became universal.
So now it's DECCA world wide.


----------



## Pugg

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> http://http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b08f5qgd
> DENISOV AGAIN


Server can not be found


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J S*: Brandenburg Concertos

Disc 1

English Chamber Orchestra and Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Benjamin Britten r


----------



## Hurbi

I believe Raff was the greatest symphonist of his time.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Diepenbrock*: Symphonic poems.


----------



## Casebearer

Hans Werner Henze's Der Prinz von Homburg (1958), an opera with a libretto by Ingeborg Bachmann (great German novelist).


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*:String Quintet in C major, D956
Miró Quartet

Sonata in A minor 'Arpeggione', D821
Itamar Golan (piano) Matt Haimovitz (cello)


----------



## Vronsky

*Stravinsky: Petrushka (Igor Stravinsky & CSO)*










Igor Stravinsky: Petrushka
Igor Stravinsky *·* Columbia Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

*Bertoni*: Miserere /Veni Creator/ Beatus Vir..
Soloist / I Solisti Veneti.
Claudo Scimone.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Un ballo in maschera
*
José Carreras (Riccardo), Montserrat Caballé (Amelia), Ingvar Wixell (Renato), Patricia Payne (Ulrica), Sona Ghazarian (Oscar), Jonathan Summers (Silvano), Robert Lloyd (Samuele), Gwynne Howell (Tom), Robin Leggate (Un Giudice)

Chorus and Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, Colin Davis.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I watched the MET production or Dvorak's Rusalka at the Cinema last night and it was one of the most enjoyable evenings watching Opera I have had in a long time.

Sir Mark Elder has a wonderful grasp of the music, really drawing out the best of the wonderful score with MET Orchestra playing with great élan.

The casting, for my tastes, was perfect throughout. Jamie Barton's Jezibaba was superb, full of character and zeal, she clearly relished the role and shone superbly in it. As an aside she came across wonderfully in her interview in the intermission - definitely a singer I will look out for in the future.

I enjoyed Kristine Opolais' performance in the role of Rusalka greatly. Her performance was superb, especially her acting in her silent scenes. The close up shots on her face showed a communicative expressiveness in line with both the acting and with what she was singing.

Both Brandon Jovanovich and Eric Owens shine in their respective roles, performing wonderfully. Jovanovich in particular gave a spirited performance.

Everyone in the cast came across very naturally, no one standing out as miscast.

The staging was, for my tastes, excellent.

I have read some reviews online which have been very negative on elements such as Elder's approach and Opolais vocal performance as well as aspects of the production but I really could not care less - as my comments above show, I clearly disagree. 

I may not be an expert but I trust my own eyes, ears and feelings over the opinion of any critic. Your mileage may vary but I thoroughly enjoyed every second of this production. If it were made available for home purchases I would do so in a heartbeat.


----------



## Guest

Jean Henri D'Anglebert I continue with the second CD

1. Pieces In G Minor: Prelude
2. Pieces In G Minor: Allemande
3. Pieces In G Minor: Courante
4. Pieces In G Minor: 2e Courante
5. Pieces In G Minor: Courante De Lully Et Double
6. Pieces In G Minor: Sarabande
7. Pieces In G Minor: Sarabande De Lully 'Dieu Des Enfers'
8. Pieces In G Minor: Gigue
9. Pieces In G Minor: Gigue De Lully
10. Pieces In G Minor: Gaillarde
11. Pieces In G Minor: Passacaille
12. Pieces In G Minor: Menuet 'La Jeune Iris'
13. Pieces In G Minor: Gavotte 'Ou Estes Vous Alle?'
14. Pieces In G Minor: Gavotte 'Le Beau Berger Tircis'
15. Pieces In G Minor: 'La Berger Annette'
16. Pieces In G Minor: Ouverture De La Mascarade
17. Pieces In G Minor: Les Sourdines D'Armide
18. Pieces In G Minor: Les Songes Agreables D'Atys
19. Pieces In G Minor: Air D'Apollon Du Triomphe De L'Amour
20. Pieces In G Minor: Menuet De Poitou
21. Pieces In G Minor: Passacaille D'Armide
22. Pieces In D Major: Allemande
23. Pieces In D Major: Courante
24. Pieces In D Major: 2e Courante
25. Pieces In D Major: Sarabande
26. Pieces In D Major: Gigue
27. Pieces In D Major: Chaconne De Galatee
28. Pieces In D Major: Chaconne Rondeau
29. Pieces In D Major: Tombeau De M. De Chambonnieres
30. Pieces In A Minor: Gaillarde
31. Pieces In A Minor: Courante
32. Pieces In A Minor: Sarabande Et Double
33. Pieces In A Minor: Gigue


----------



## Pugg

​*Berlioz : Symphony fantastique.*
R.C.O /Daniele Gatti.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two recently-arrived discs of Max Reger chamber works this morning.

_Serenade no.1_ in D for flute, violin and viola op.77a (1904), _Serenade no.2_ in G for flute, violin and viola op.141a (1915), Clarinet Sonata no.3 in B-flat op.107 (1908-09), Violin Sonata no.4 in C op.72 (1903) and _Kleine Sonate no.2_ in A for violin and piano ['Violin Sonata no.7'] op.103b (1909):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Ballades (4), Op. 10

*Chopin*:Ballades Nos. 1-4

_Cédric Tiberghien_ (piano)


----------



## Taggart

Spirited beauty - refreshes the soul.


----------



## Pugg

*Handel*: Water Music& Royal Fireworks 
Antal Dorati conducting.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

More Denisov for me  This time flute/guitar sonata with Norwegian musicians Gro Sandvik & Stein-Erik Olsen. Very dreamy music that I really like a lot!


----------



## Vasks

*Greene - Overture #3 in Seven Parts (Clarke/Cedille)
Ashton - A Hornepype (His Majestys Sagbutts & Cornetts/Hyperion)
Dowland - 3 Songs and 2 Dances (Battle & Parkening/EMI)
Jenkins - Fantazia 5 (Ensemble Jerome Hantai/Naive)
Handel - 2 Arias from "Imeneo" (Ostendorf & Fortunato/Vox)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Pugg said:


> London was the brand name in he U.S.A till a couple of years back when they emerged with DG and became universal.
> So now it's DECCA world wide.


The things your learn around here!


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Missa Longa in C. Haydn, Military Symphony*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...and now even more Denisov


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Sunday morning... Listening to Mozart's concertos for two pianos.


----------



## Guest

Corelli - Telemann - Rameau Le concert Sprirituel Au temps de Louis XV


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saëns:*Six Études Op. 52/ Six Études Op. 111
Études (6) pour la main gauche seule, Op. 135

Geoffrey Burleson (piano)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Previous listening:

Ralph Vaughan Williams: Symphonies Nos.8 & 9
Gennady Rozhdestvensky & the USSR Ministry of Culture Symphony Orchestra*

Whilst I usually Champion Boult in repertoire such as this, he has very stiff competition from Bernard Haitink and more recently Gennady Rozhdestvensky as equals in different ways.

I am still working my way through Rozhdestvensky's cycle but these two works are truly stunning performances, full of spirit, energy and played with total commitment. Truly phenomenal.

*Current listening:

Richard Wagner: Götterdämmerung (Act 3)
Birgit Nilsson, Wolfgang Windgassen, Gottlob Frick et al. 
Georg Solti & the Orchestra of the Royal Opera House*

Testament's live recording taken from the Royal Albert Hall, 6th September 1963.

An excellent recording, fantastic performances and great sound quality.

I found myself in the mood for Opera and this disc jumped out to me from the shelf.


----------



## hpowders

Felix Mendelssohn Complete String Quartets
Leipziger Streichquartett

When I want to listen to Mendelssohn's finest music, I take out his string quartets and piano trios.

The Leipzig String Quartet, in my opinion is the finest string quartet ensemble performing today and will go down as one of the finest ever, when it comes to balancing passion with precision.

THIS is the one of my seven complete sets that sets the standard for this magnificent music.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Paër: Il Santo Sepolcro* (The Holy Sepulchre)
Preceded by Invito by Giovanni Simon Mayr (1763-1845)

Cornelia Horak (soprano), Miriam Clark (soprano), Vanessa Barkowski (alto), Valer Barna-Sabadus (alto), Thomas Michael Allen (tenor), Klaus Steppberger (tenor), Jens Hamann (bass) & Thomas Stimmel (bass)

Simon Mayr Chorus and Ensemble, Franz Hauk.


----------



## Vaneyes

Six *Shostakovich *concerti, recorded 1994, 1960, 1984.


----------



## Wandering Shade

Domenico Scarlatti

L'intégrale des Essercizi per Gravicembalo
(30 sonates pour Clavecin K.1~K.30)
2 CDs

Scott Ross

Harpsichord built by Jean-Pierre Batt, 1968 after Giovanni Antonio Baffo, Venice 1579

Recording: 1976

Stil

:: 5 stars indeed! ::

I prefer this first recording of the _Essercizi_ by Scott Ross to the second, included in the complete edition of the 555 Sonatas ten years later. His playing is more relaxed, and the Italian instrument has a more pungent bass & a more singing treble than the franco-flemish harpsichord used in the Erato version.

On Scott Ross and cats, have you read this:
http://www.overgrownpath.com/2013/05/classical-music-can-learn-lot-from-our.html



George O said:


> Domenico Scarlatti (1685-1757): Essercizi per Gravicembalo: Integrale des trente Sonates pour Clavecin (1738-1739)
> 
> Scott Ross, harpsichord
> 
> 2-LP box set on Stil (France), from 1977
> recorded 1976
> 
> 5 stars


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling some of 2017 Oscars "classical music".

https://theawl.com/a-very-oscars-edition-of-classical-music-hour-with-fran-35e4d294b075#.tu9lsvp5d

Related:

http://variety.com/2016/film/in-con...val-manchester-by-the-sea-silence-1201941479/


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> London was the brand name in he U.S.A till a couple of years back when they emerged with DG and became universal.
> So now it's DECCA world wide.


From London Records/Wikipedia...

"After PolyGram took over British Decca {1979}, classical-music albums recorded by British Decca continued to be released on the London label in the U.S., with a logo similar to the Decca classical label logo, until American Decca owner Universal bought British Decca owner PolyGram in 1998, after which they were all reissued on the original British Decca label in the U.S."


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## senza sordino

And the gods created chamber music

Corelli Violin Sonatas, all 12 of them, both disks I played









ASM and Lambert Orkis perform on the Silver Album, here's the back with the playlist









Schubert Quartettsatz and G major string quartets 









Clarke, Babajanian and Martin Piano Trios 









Prokofiev violin Sonatas and Five melodies


----------



## Armanvd

*Frédéric Chopin* : The Complete Preludes ( _Rafal Blechacz_ )


----------



## deprofundis

I'm listening to the brilliant *Pomponio Nenna *one of the best italian ever, among the italians and among madrigalist, whit the following cd Pomponio Nenna Il Primo libro a quattro voci, sutch a delight a devine plate, distinguished music , i love it , the cd on tactus.

What else can i says but Bene Bene & Salute italians, i will celebrated yours 17th century genieous today, gracie!

:tiphat:


----------



## tortkis

Legenda Aurea: Laudes des Saints au Trecento Italien - La Reverdie (Arcana)









_This CD is based on two sources: the well known Cortona codex and the BR 18 in Florence which is far to be so renowned. These manuscripts were already the main sources for the LAUDE DI SANCTA MARIA which LA REVERDIE recorded some five years ago [ARCANA A 34] and with which this new recording constitutes a sort of diptych._


----------



## starthrower




----------



## premont

Traverso said:


> J.S.Bach


A beautiful recording IMO.

This one may also be recommended:

https://www.amazon.de/Aus-Notenbuch...&sr=1-1&keywords=bach+notenbuchlein+leonhardt

Paticularly fine is the song "So oft ich meine Tobakspfeife", sung by the flutist Hans-Martin Linde, who reveals himself to be a most expressive singer.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Right now, no. 1 2nd mvt. Shostakovich is one of my favorite favorites


----------



## Guest




----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Schubert: Piano Trios Op.99 & 100, Nocturne in E-Flat Major Op.148
Andreas Staier, Daniel Sepec & Roel Dieltiens *

Listening to these through streaming, I have listened to each piece a couple of times.

When it comes to HIP vs Modern instruments, both have their merits and their place. I enjoyed the HIP approach here a great deal, the reproduction period instruments open up the sound and spaces beautifully in all of the pieces.

Excellent.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## itarbrt

Vittorio Negri . Antonio Vivaldi oratorio Juditha triumphans and opera Tito Manlio . Label philips .


----------



## chord




----------



## Guest

premont said:


> A beautiful recording IMO.
> 
> This one may also be recommended:
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/Aus-Notenbuch...&sr=1-1&keywords=bach+notenbuchlein+leonhardt
> 
> Paticularly fine is the song "So oft ich meine Tobakspfeife", sung by the flutist Hans-Martin Linde, who reveals himself to be a most expressive singer.


Indeed is Hans-Martin Linde a very atractive singer in that recording.I will listen to that CD tomorrow


----------



## Guest

No.2 today.


----------



## Selby

Frédéric Chopin (1810-1849)
17 Polish Songs, Op. 74 
Garrick Ohlsson, Ewa Podleś
Chopin: The Complete Works


----------



## KenOC

Honegger: Symphony No. 5, Di Tre Re, (1950). Danish National RSO, Neeme Jarvi conducting. Not very familiar with this.


----------



## Granate

*Mozart Requiems III*

*Mozart*
Requiem in D minor, KV626
*Sol. Margaret Price, Trudeliese Schmidt, Francisco Araiza, Theo Adam
Cond. Peter Schreier, RCL, SKD, Phillips (1983)*
--
*Mozart*
Requiem in D minor, KV626
*Sol. Maria Stader, Hertha Töpper, John van Kesteren, Karl Christian Kohn
Cond. Karl Richter, MBC, MBO, WC (1996)*

















_Sorry for their supporters but none of these go for me. Schreier does not bring any bright instrumentation and the singers aren't sharpening Mozart's lines either. Richter joins singers, mostly Stader and Töpper, that do create a certain shape in the recording. Without them it would not be just ok._


----------



## Guest

I use to have this box a few years ago.exactly the same and in mint condition,look at this one.

http://www.ebay.nl/itm/RARE-J-S-BAC...836679?hash=item2a7bee3b07:g:HiMAAOSwA3dYltTb


----------



## George O

Wandering Shade said:


> Domenico Scarlatti
> 
> L'intégrale des Essercizi per Gravicembalo
> (30 sonates pour Clavecin K.1~K.30)
> 2 CDs
> 
> Scott Ross
> 
> Harpsichord built by Jean-Pierre Batt, 1968 after Giovanni Antonio Baffo, Venice 1579
> 
> Recording: 1976
> 
> Stil
> 
> :: 5 stars indeed! ::
> 
> *I prefer this first recording of the Essercizi by Scott Ross to the second, included in the complete edition of the 555 Sonatas ten years later.* His playing is more relaxed, and the Italian instrument has a more pungent bass & a more singing treble than the franco-flemish harpsichord used in the Erato version.
> 
> On Scott Ross and cats, have you read this:
> http://www.overgrownpath.com/2013/05/classical-music-can-learn-lot-from-our.html


I agree completely.


----------



## George O

Traverso said:


> I use to have this box a few years ago.exactly the same and in mint condition,look at this one.
> 
> http://www.ebay.nl/itm/RARE-J-S-BAC...836679?hash=item2a7bee3b07:g:HiMAAOSwA3dYltTb


That asking price has no relationship with market reality.


----------



## Guest




----------



## George O

Overtures by Soviet Composers

R. Gliere (1875-1956): Solemn Overture, op 72
Sergei Prokofiev (1891-1953): Overture on Hebrew Themes, op 34
Nikolai Budashkin (1910-1988): Festive Overture, op 3
Dimitri Shostakovich (1906-1975): Festive Overture, op 96
Rostislav Boiko (1931-2002): Festive Procession, op 77
Rodion Shchedrin (1932-): Solemn Overture (1982)

The USSR Symphony Orchestra / Evgeni Svetlanov

on Melodiya (USSR), from 1985
recorded 1977-1983


----------



## Selby

Alan Hovhaness (1911-2000)
Visionary Landscapes
Sahan Arzruni, piano


----------



## deprofundis

I'm lisening to a quite good naxos cd called *Sephardic Romances *:Traditional Jewish music from Spain 
by _accentus ensemble,_ i never were into jewish music like klezmer per se, but this cd made me realized jewish music was more than klezmer and Fidle on a roof, thus said whiteout being antisemite or judeophobic.This cd is a joy ride, grab this while you can, mandatory lisen!

:tiphat:

I thank my friends & follower on talk classical and take care, this music trully enchanting.


----------



## Bettina

Saint-Saëns, Piano Concertos 1-5. Rogé/Dutoit. Beautiful performances...very graceful and stylish.


----------



## agoukass

Chausson: Concert in D for violin, piano, and string quartet

Itzhak Perlman, violin
Jorge Bolet, piano 
Juilliard String Quartet


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Mendelssohn- Octet
Spohr- Double Quartet in D-minor
Francaix- Trio in C-Major

These recordings currently are either unavailable... or cost a small fortune... but they can be had on Spotify.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

deprofundis said:


> I'm lisening to a quite good naxos cd called *Sephardic Romances *:Traditional Jewish music from Spain
> by _accentus ensemble,_ i never were into jewish music like klezmer per se, but this cd made me realized jewish music was more than klezmer and Fidle on a roof, thus said whiteout being antisemite or judeophobic.This cd is a joy ride, grab this while you can, mandatory lisen!
> 
> :tiphat:
> 
> I thank my friends & follower on talk classical and take care, this music trully enchanting.


Yes... I enjoy this disc as well... and I've long been a fan of Spanish Islamic and Hebrew music.


----------



## agoukass

Rubinstein Collection, Vol. 71

Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 83
Arthur Rubinstein, piano
Philadelphia Orchestra / Eugene Ormandy


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622
*Spohr*: Clarinet Concerto No. 1 in C minor, Op. 26
*Weber*: Clarinet Concerto No. 2 in E flat Major, Op. 74

_Gervase de Peyer_ (clarinet)

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis & Peter Maag


----------



## Janspe

I'm also listening to this:









*J. S. Bach:
Italian Concerto in F major, BWV. 971
Partita in B-flat major, BWV. 825
4 Duettos, BWV. 802-805
Fantasia & Fugue in A minor, BWV. 944
Partita in A minor, BWV. 827
Jesus bleibet meine Freude from the Cantata Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben, BWV 147; as arranged by Myra Hess*

Rafał Blechacz, piano

I've listened to all of Blechacz's recordings - and even saw him live in a very nice performance of Schumann's piano concerto - so it's extra interesting to see what he has to say about Bach. I'm liking it quite a bit!


----------



## deprofundis

Im slowly getting tired after tisane, i needed something sweet before i go to bed so i decided to lisen to *Ockeghem's* missa l'homme armé and missa quinti toni by the prestigious voice of beaty farm and second if i dont fall asleep i will lisen to The sound and The fury version of *Ockeghem's *missa: Cuiusvis Toni and one of my own favorite , missa Prolationum, have a good night everybody, sweet dreams.

Not that these missa are borring but there smooth the voice are warm and just perfect, i love both.

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


>


----------



## Pugg

Bettina said:


> Saint-Saëns, Piano Concertos 1-5. Rogé/Dutoit. Beautiful performances...very graceful and stylish.


Did you ever compare those with the Jean-Philippe Collard set on EMI/ Warner Bettina ?


----------



## Pugg

Janspe said:


> I'm also listening to this:
> 
> View attachment 92666
> 
> 
> *J. S. Bach:
> Italian Concerto in F major, BWV. 971
> Partita in B-flat major, BWV. 825
> 4 Duettos, BWV. 802-805
> Fantasia & Fugue in A minor, BWV. 944
> Partita in A minor, BWV. 827
> Jesus bleibet meine Freude from the Cantata Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben, BWV 147; as arranged by Myra Hess*
> 
> Rafał Blechacz, piano
> 
> I've listened to all of Blechacz's recordings - and even saw him live in a very nice performance of Schumann's piano concerto - so it's extra interesting to see what he has to say about Bach. I'm liking it quite a bit!


Are you familiar with his Chopin also?
If so please tell, I am still not sure about that recording.


----------



## Bettina

Pugg said:


> Did you ever compare those with the Jean-Philippe Collard set on EMI/ Warner Bettina ?


No, I'm not familiar with that set. Thanks for letting me know about it. Is it good?


----------



## Pugg

Bettina said:


> No, I'm not familiar with that set. Thanks for letting me know about it. Is it good?


I do like them both, that first said, but, I always going back towards the Collard set as first choice .


----------



## Pugg

Bettina said:


> No, I'm not familiar with that set. Thanks for letting me know about it. Is it good?


I am not sure, for that reason I never bought it.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi/ Tartini/ Boccherini* ; Cello Concerts

_Mstislav Rostropovich_


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Kontrapunctus said:


>


People accuse Ton Koopman and Glenn Gould of being speed freaks, and this good chap moseys along...


----------



## JB Lully

Turnabout was a great label.


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*: Symphony 7.
Leonard Bernstein conducting.


----------



## Guest

bioluminescentsquid said:


> People accuse Ton Koopman and Glenn Gould of being speed freaks, and this good chap moseys along...


He does take a few movements at quite a clip, but his clarity is astonishing.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Davide Penitente*, K469

Trine Wilsberg Lund (soprano), Kristina Wahlin (soprano) & Lothar Odinius (tenor)

Immortal Bach Ensemble & Leipziger Kammerorchester, Morten Schuldt-Jensen.


----------



## Pugg

*Dedicated to Mirella Freni birthday today.*








​
*Puccini: Madama Butterfly*

Mirella Freni (Butterfly), Luciano Pavarotti (Pinkterton), Christa Ludwig (Suzuki), Robert Kerns (Sharpless)

Vienna State Opera Chorus, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan

Unbeatable recording.


----------



## Wandering Shade

*Today, my favorite harpsichordist turns 75.
Bon anniversaire, Blandine Verlet !
Et merci, merci, merci.*

Johann Sebastian Bach

Variations Goldberg

Blandine Verlet, harpsichord built by Henri Hemsch, Paris 1751.

Recorded in 1992 (her second recording of the Goldberg Variations)

Astrée

:: Desert island disc ::


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart:*

Fantasia in D minor, K397
Piano Sonata No. 5 in G, K283
Piano Sonata No. 11 in A major, K331 'Alla Turca'

_Ivo Pogorelich _(piano)


----------



## Guest

An old recording wich I bought as a LP a very long time ago.I like it still,it is very charming and for me full of nostalgia because I use to play many pieces myself on the clarinet and the traverso as well.


----------



## hpowders

bioluminescentsquid said:


> People accuse Ton Koopman and Glenn Gould of being speed freaks, and this good chap moseys along...


Koopman? Sometimes. His Bach Organ Trio Sonatas are a model of restraint. My favorite version.
However, in the Bach organ preludes and fugues and toccatas and fugues, I have to agree.
Much too fast and for me, unlistenable.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: string quartet's.

String Quartet No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 12
String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13

_Alban Berg Quartett_


----------



## Guest

I love the Bach organ recordings by Ton Koopman,they are lively and full of "spielfreude".


----------



## premont

deprofundis said:


> Im slowly getting tired after tisane, i needed something sweet before i go to bed so i decided to lisen to *Ockeghem's* missa l'homme armé and missa quinti toni by the prestigious voice of beaty farm and second if i dont fall asleep i will lisen to The sound and The fury version of *Ockeghem's *missa: Cuiusvis Toni and one of my own favorite , missa Prolationum, have a good night everybody, sweet dreams.
> 
> Not that these missa are borring but there smooth the voice are warm and just perfect, i love both.
> 
> :tiphat:


Funny coincidence. These CDs are precisely what i have planned to listen to today.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Glière:* Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 25
The Zaporozhy Cossacks Op. 64

BBC Philharmonic, Sir Edward Downes.


----------



## George O

François Couperin (1668-1733)

Troisiéme Livre de Piéces de Clavecin: Treiziéme, dixseptiéme & dixhuitiéme ordres

Blandine Verlet, harpsichord

on Astrée (France), from 1977

5 stars


----------



## pmsummer

MESSIAH
*George Frideric Handel*
Dorothea Röschmann - soprano I, Susan Gritton - soprano II,
Bernarda Fink- contralto, Charles Daniels - tenor, Neal Davies - bass
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Vasks

*R. Schumann - Concert Overture: Hermann & Dorothea (Wildner/Naxos)
Brahms - String Quintet #1 (Raphael Ens/Hyperion)
Dukas - Sorcerer's Apprentice (Dutoit/London)*


----------



## Janspe

*W. Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3*
BBC Symphony Orchestra, led by Edward Gardner









Winner of the Grawemeyer Award, 1985.


----------



## Heliogabo




----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Chorale-Prelude "Wer nur den lieben Gott läßt walten "


----------



## Judith

Stephen Hough

Four Ballades & Four Scherzos

Lovely album. Already had the Scherzos performed by Lang Lang but this is amazing!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Peter Rösel 
Disc 4


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Guest

von Trapp children.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Sonata

Beautiful concertos and lots of them; that's the order of the day here


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi : Don Carlo*
José Carreras/ Mirella Freni / Nicolai Ghiaurov/ Agnes Baltsa/ Piero Cappuccilli / Ruggero Raimondi et al Herbert Von Karajan ‎ conducting.


----------



## pmsummer

L'ARPEGGIATA
_The Complete Alpha Recordings [6CD Set]_
1) La Villanella
*Giovanni Girolamo Kapsberger - Johanette Zomer*
2) Homo Fugit Velut Umbra (Passacaglia Della Vita)
*Stefano Landi*
3-4) Rappresentatione Di Anima, Et Di Corpo
*Emilio De' Cavalieri*
5) La Tarantella - Antidotum Tarantulae
*Various & Anonymous*
6) All'Improviso
*Ciaccone, Bergamasche, & Un Po' Di Follie...*
L'Arpeggiata
Christina Pluhar_ - _harpe baroque, théorbe, guitare baroque, gitarra battente, & direction
_
Alpha_


----------



## Judith

Now listening to box set

Rossini Complete Overtures
Academy of St Martin in the Fields 

Conducted by Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## hpowders

Mendelssohn Complete String Quartets
Henschel Quartet

Fine involved playing, second only to the Leipzig Quartet (no crime!) and way ahead of the mostly uninvolved Emerson Quartet (except in the F minor Quartet when the Emerson suddenly gets inspired).


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1981, 1987.


----------



## Guest

William Byrd


----------



## ProudSquire

*Franz Liszt*
*
Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2 in C-Sharp Minor*


----------



## Heliogabo

cd 2

Nikolai RIMSKY-KORSAKOV (1844-1908) 
Piano Trio in C Minor (completed in 1939 by Maximilian Steinberg)
Sergei TANAYEV (1856-1915) 
Piano Trio in D, Op. 22

Russian trios played by a russian trio. They're so good...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## Guest

Martha Argerich Schumann - Chopin - Bartok - Prokofiev - De Falla - Shostakovich. CD 1


----------



## Vronsky

*Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 3 (Keith Jarrett)*










Béla Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 3
New Japan Philharmonic Orchestra *·* Kazuyoshi Akiyama *·* Keith Jarrett


----------



## starthrower

Beautiful work! From one of his Aeon releases.
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Aeon/AECD1222


----------



## Vronsky

*L' Orchestre de Satie (Yutaka Sado & Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux)*










L' Orchestre de Satie
Yutaka Sado *·* Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux


----------



## bharbeke

Ron Jones: "The Best of Both Worlds" (soundtrack from Star Trek: The Next Generation)

I have never heard the music from this two-parter isolated until now. Even watching the episodes, you can tell that the music is providing more of a boost to the production than usual. It's not all suited for listening on its own, but some tracks, such as "Captain Borg" and "Intervention," are very nice miniature pieces.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Three library checkouts for the car this week:


----------



## Robert Gamble

Antar...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

No. 2 tonight, after shopping in Sweden with rock n roll in the car (Cheap Trick, Rainbow & Motörhead). Tried some of my new piano trio CD's in the car, but it's not noisy enough...


----------



## Guest

Their newest installment in this superbly played and recorded (the mics pick up some breathing, though) series.


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay, i'm listening to something essential *Capella Del Ministers, double cd* conductor _Carles Magraner _album Mediterraneum, just has awesome and incredible has there  Ars antiqua and Peregrinatio cds, i'M blowen away into exotic medieval ancient lore, this is quite interresting quite captivating,what are you waiting for...!, grab a copy of this and the two afored mention albums there fabuleous i tell you.Good night folks at talk classical, and take cares friends and followers.

:tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

ENDZEITFRAGMENTE
_Fragments for the End of Time: 9th-11th centuries_
*Sequentia*
Benjamin Bagby - vocalist/harper, director
Norbert Rodenkirchen - flautist

_Raumklang - WDR Köln_


----------



## deprofundis

Pretty impressive releases mister *pmsummer*, look and sounds awesome... woaw ars antiqua of the 9-11th century, great find.

:tiphat:


----------



## agoukass

Haydn: Piano Sonatas in A major and E flat, Hob. XVI: 30 & 52
Schubert: Piano Sonata in A minor, D. 784
Schubert / Tausig: Marche Militaire

Evgeny Kissin, piano


----------



## hpowders

Haydn Six Paris Symphonies
Tonkünstler-Orchester Niederösterrich
Kristjan Järvi

These stylish, mainstream performances were so enthralling, I sat through all six symphonies completely transfixed, in one delightful sitting! What a wonderful orchestra from lower Austria!

Kristjan may be the finest Järvi yet! Absolutely delightful! A terrific Paris set!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vronsky said:


> L' Orchestre de Satie
> Yutaka Sado *·* Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux


That looks interesting.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Piano Quartet*


----------



## agoukass

Vivaldi: Dresden Concertos, Vol. 2

Roberto Baraldi, violin
I Filharmonici / Alberto Marini


----------



## Guest

I don't think I've ever read such negative liner notes about a piece! They basically say, "This concerto is a hot mess, and doesn't really work, but it's enjoyable nevertheless." Banfield certainly gives it his all, but the sound is a bit murky. Still for $.01 plus shipping, it's a decent recording. By the way, the musicians cut about 100 measures, so I might investigate Tzimon Barto's recording sometime.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Tauber: My Heart and I
Romberg: One Alone/Lover, Come Back To Me
German: The English Rose
Novello: We'll Gather Lilacs
Strauss II-Tiomkin: One Day When We Were Young
Kern: Long Ago (and far away)/Dearly Beloved/Can I Forget You?
Friml: Sympathy Richard Tauber/Orchestra/Henry Geehl

I'm uncertain that this is quite the right thread for this, yet it seems more appropriate here than on "the non-classical I'm currently listening to." Tauber was a wonderful singer, noted for his performances of Mozart operas, and he brings every ounce of his considerable artistry to bear on these marvellous songs. If one smiles occasionally at the Germanic twist in his pronunciation of English then one just as swiftly brushes it aside and marvels at the clarity of his diction, not a word is lost, with Tauber you never regret the absence of words on the record, you simply do not need them.


----------



## agoukass

Luigi Boccherini: String Quintets, Op. 39
La Magnifica Communita


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I was tempted to continue with my current bit of delving into Mozart... and was ready to load his Flute Quartets... when I saw this on Spotify:










This is a lovely performance of Bach's Flute Sonatas with the Brasil Guitar Duo playing a two-guitar transcription of the harpsichord. Piccinini's flute playing is quite exquisite... clean, delicate, fluid, and sensual.

A marvelous disc!


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Concerti K246 & 271
(Kertész)


----------



## agoukass

Bach: Toccata, BWV 911; Partita No. 2 in C minor; English Suite No. 2 in A minor
Martha Argerich, piano


----------



## senza sordino

It's Chandos Day, and Tasmin Little Day here

Vaughan Williams Symphony no 2 and Concerto Grosso 









Moeran violin concerto, Delius Legende, Holst A Song of the night, Elgar Chanson de matin, chanson de unit, Salut D'amour, RVW the Lark Ascending









Elgar Violin Concerti, Interlude from Crown of India, Polonia









Holst Double violin concerto, Two songs without words, Lyric Movement, Brook Green Suite, A fugal concerto, St Paul's Suite









Walton Symphony no 1, violin Concerto


----------



## Pugg

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 92690
> 
> 
> Tauber: My Heart and I
> Romberg: One Alone/Lover, Come Back To Me
> German: The English Rose
> Novello: We'll Gather Lilacs
> Strauss II-Tiomkin: One Day When We Were Young
> Kern: Long Ago (and far away)/Dearly Beloved/Can I Forget You?
> Friml: Sympathy Richard Tauber/Orchestra/Henry Geehl
> 
> I'm uncertain that this is quite the right thread for this, yet it seems more appropriate here than on "the non-classical I'm currently listening to." Tauber was a wonderful singer, noted for his performances of Mozart operas, and he brings every ounce of his considerable artistry to bear on these marvellous songs. If one smiles occasionally at the Germanic twist in his pronunciation of English then one just as swiftly brushes it aside and marvels at the clarity of his diction, not a word is lost, with Tauber you never regret the absence of words on the record, you simply do not need them.


That cover alone is out of this world!!
I envy you.


----------



## Pugg

​*Liszt* : Hungarian rhapsody's
Robert Szidon.

Inspired by Kontrapunctus yesterday.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler*: Das Lied von der Erde.
Ludwig/ Wunderlich / Klemperer.


----------



## Pugg

*Sibelius:* Swanwhite - Complete incidental Music
Orchestral Works, Vol. 5
Riho Eklundh (narrator)

Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, Leif Segerstam


----------



## Pugg

​
*Halévy: La Juive *(highlights)

Richard Tucker (Eléazar), Martina Arroyo (Rachel), Anna Moffo (Eudoxie), Juan Sabate (Léopold), Bonaldo Giaiotti (Brogni)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus & New Philharmonia Orchestra, Antonio de Almeida


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-1st and 2nd Piano Concertos performed by Aimard,Harnoncourt and the COE.

(having listened repeatedly to these two works for the first time I now 'get them' and how enjoyable they are!)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Messa per Rossini*
written with 13 other composers

Gabriela Benackova-Capova, Florence Quivar, James Wagner, Alexandru Agache, Aage Haugland

Gächinger Kantorei Stuttgart, Prager Philharmonischer Chor, SWR Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart, Helmuth Rilling
In honour of Rossini's birthday.


----------



## Guest

Morley Ayres & Madrigals


----------



## Pugg

​
*Smetana:*
String Quartet No. 1 in E minor 'From My Life'
String Quartet No. 2 in D minor

Pavel Haas Quartet


----------



## Badinerie

Time to start listening again. But what to choose. Back to the beginning perhaps? Dutiot ? yes, did the trick in 1985.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorák*: Slavonic Dances, opp.46 & 72

Dorati / Minneapolis Symphony


----------



## Guest

A Song for Francesca


----------



## Vasks

*Salieri - Overture to "Die Neger" (Fey/Hanssler)
F. J. Haydn - 5 Variations in D (McCabe/London)
W. A. Mozart - Piano Trio in C, K. 548 (Abegg/Intercord)
Kraus - Symphony in C, VB 139 (Sundkvist/Naxos)*


----------



## deprofundis

Dear* Traverso *i love English madrigalist, *Morley* is one of the best amongs the English madrigalists ,look and sounds rad, have a nice day , take care.

:tiphat:


----------



## Badinerie

Ready for some Sibelius now. Working my way through the tone poems. Think I need a new copy of the lp set. Dont fancy me chances much though. Phyllis Bryn-Julson is wonderful on Luonnotar.


----------



## Guest

deprofundis said:


> Dear* Traverso *i love English madrigalist, *Morley* is one of the best amongs the English madrigalists ,look and sounds rad, have a nice day , take care.
> 
> :tiphat:


You are absolutely right,this is a realy beauty. Stay heart,run not so fast.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mendelssohn*; Symphony 2
Pablo Heras- Casado.


----------



## Ingélou

Badinerie said:


> Time to start listening again. But what to choose. Back to the beginning perhaps? Dutiot ? yes, did the trick in 1985.


Hey, Badinerie - lovely to see you again! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*; Piano concertos 17 & 18
Murray Perahia.


----------



## Guest

Guillaume Dufay Diabolus in Musica


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: La Donna del Lago*

Katia Ricciarelli (Elena), Lucia Valentini-Terrani (Malcolm), Dalmacio Gonzalez (Uberto/Giacomo), Dano Raffanti (Rodrigo di Dhu), Samuel Ramey (Douglas d'Angus), Cecilia Valdenassi (Albina), Oslavio Di Credico (Serano), Antonio D' Uva (Bertram)

Prague Philharmonic Chorus & Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Maurizio Pollini.


----------



## Sonata

I'm listening to a couple of wonderful trumpet albums:



















And some Saint Saens (owned this for a year, finally listening!)


----------



## Heliogabo

This is the only orchestral Reger that I've heard. I like above all his chamber output but this is quite enjoyable.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2012, 1994.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Martinu appears well liked around here, so trying this older recording before trying a full cycle...


----------



## Heliogabo

SQ 10 & 11
A great set and tipically czech sounding, the Prague string quartet.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - _Art of Fugue_ BWV1080 and half a dozen enjoyable Nancarrow miniatures.










Seems like the image doesn't want to come out to play (unless my PC is playing up...). Recording is by Joanna MacGregor on the Collins label.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Schoenberg
Presto in C major
Scherzo in F major
String Quartet in D major (1897)
String Quartet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 7 
String Quartet No. 2 in F sharp minor, with soprano, Op. 10
String Quartet No. 3, Op. 30 
String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37 *
Quatuor Diotima [Naïve, 2016]

Vital, lyrical, precise, absolutely 'spot on' Schoenberg readings from the essential Quatuor Diotima, who are predictably also excellent in live recital. Completely recommended for the Schoenberg obsessive in your life!

Incidentally I hadn't previously noticed the near-exact Beethoven Op. 133 quotations in the early Presto in C. I googled this and, yes, as a child he had access to scores of the Grosse Fuge and two of the Rasumovsky quartets, and used these in writing his early exercises for the SQ.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Symphony No.8


----------



## Judith

Just watching Hummel Trumpet Concerto on You Tube. Not familiar with this composer but thank you Pugg for recommending him. Had a bad day today and he is just what I needed. Very easy on the ear!


----------



## agoukass

Felix Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin Piano, and Strings; Violin Concerto in D minor

Gidon Kremer, violin
Martha Argerich, piano
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Shostakovich violin concertos with Hans Peter Zimmermann and EDR Elbphilharmonie/Alan Gilbert.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Rasumovsky Opus 59 No.2


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Op.74 Harfenquartett


----------



## bharbeke

Judith said:


> Just watching Hummel Trumpet Concerto on You Tube. Not familiar with this composer but thank you Pugg for recommending him. Had a bad day today and he is just what I needed. Very easy on the ear!


Hummel wrote a lot of great music for the piano. His Piano Concerto No. 3 is superb, no matter who is playing it. You could try looking for the Stephen Hough version to start.


----------



## bharbeke

Kevin Kiner: Star Wars: The Clone Wars: Seasons 1-6 (soundtrack album)

It's written for TV, so it is going to have a different structure to it than the film music. Keeping that in mind, there are some gems among this bunch of short tunes. Here are my recommendations for the best, most exciting cues on the disc:

"Ahsoka Saves Anakin"
"Plo Koon"
"Anakin Wants Her Alive"
"Maul, Savage and Viszla"
"Anakin Sees His Future"
"Maul and Savage Duel Palpatine"
"Rogue Jedi"


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Back for more...foundation repertoire of 20th century chamber music, played with authority by the Q. Diotima. Even so, I'd still give the Quartetto Italiano my personal first place in Webern.

*
Alban Berg
String Quartet, Op. 3 
Lyric Suite, for String Quartet* - version with voice: *Largo desolato. "De Profundis Clamavi" 
Quatuor Diotima, *with Marie-Nicole Lemieux (soprano)
*
Anton Webern
Langsamer Satz
String quartet (1905)
Rondo for String Quartet
Five Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5
Six Bagatelles for String Quartet, Op. 9: *version with *Langsam. "Schmerz immer, Blick nach oben" for voice*
String Quartet, Op. 28*
Quatuor Diotima, *with Marie-Nicole Lemieux (soprano)


----------



## KenOC

bharbeke said:


> Hummel wrote a lot of great music for the piano. His Piano Concerto No. 3 is superb, no matter who is playing it. You could try looking for the Stephen Hough version to start.


Hummel also wrote a couple of CDs worth of very good piano trios -- the Trio Parnassus set is recommended. He was a fine composer. Terrible luck for any composer to be a contemporary of Beethoven!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*

This is a nice recording. Of course Solti with the CSO should be more than just nice, so it's a little disappointing.


----------



## DavidA

Rachmaninov piano concerto 3 / Weissenberg / Pretre


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Beethoven-1st and 2nd Piano Concertos performed by Aimard,Harnoncourt and the COE.
> 
> (having listened repeatedly to these two works for the first time I now 'get them' and how enjoyable they are!)


as I started the day, and so I finish......marvellous!


----------



## KenOC

Hummel, Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 85, Allessandro Commellato on the fortepiano. Good stuff! As suggested by bharbeke...


----------



## bharbeke

The Op. 85 is a top-tier concerto, for sure, but I definitely did not say anything about the fortepiano! If you like it, more power to you. I'd recommend Hough for that one, too.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 8*

I may be missing something, but what I'm hearing is another safe but not particularly noteworthy Beethoven symphony recording by Solti.


----------



## Granate

*Mozart Requiems IV*

*Mozart*
Requiem in D minor, KV626
*Sol. Helen Donath, Christa Ludwig, Robert Tear, Robert Lloyd 
Cond. Carlo Maria Giulini, PO&C, WC (1979/1995 Remastered Edition)*
--
*Mozart*
Requiem in D minor, KV626
*Sol. Sheila Armstrong, Janet Baker, Nicolaï Gedda, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
Cond. Daniel Barenboim, JAC, EChO, WC (1972/1990 Remastered Edition)*

















_Two great Requiems in the 70's for EMI/WC, like his Missa Solemnis, Giulini conducts a Requiem that sends the Philharmonia Chorus to the stars. It's overwhelming, while the soloists are good. Comparing with other versions lacks a bit of energy towards the end, but fantastic album. The Barenboim first recording is also a good one with really good chorus and fine soloists, and a rather unnatural orchestral sound that works at some times and others not. The timpani is loud and creates an epic effect, I don't know if suitable for this Mozart work._

Try both.


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONY 1997: HEAVEN - EARTH - MANKIND
_For Cello Solo, Bianxhong, Children's Chorus and Orchestra_ 
*Tan Dun*
Yo Yo Ma - cello
Imperial Bells Ensemble of China
Hong Kong Philharmonic Orchestra
Yip's Childrens Choir
Tan Dun - conducto
_
Sony Classical_


----------



## KenOC

Hummel, Piano Quintet in E-flat (1802). A very fine work and an example noted later by the young Schubert. Played by the Schubert Ensemble of London.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*J.S. Bach: English Suites Nos.1, 3 & 6*
Murray Perahia (Piano)

Very little listening time today, I have however found the time to listen to Murray Perahia perform these pieces with incredible results.


----------



## George O

Französische Cembalomusik

pieces by

Jean-Nicolas Geoffroy (1633-1694)

Louis Couperin (circa 1626-1661)

Colin Tilney, harpsichord

on EMI Reflexe (West Germany), from 1978
recorded 1977

5 stars

details:
http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/emi30945.htm


----------



## pmsummer

RECORDER CONCERTI - BLOCKFLÖTENKONZERTE
_Il Cardellino_
*Antonio Vivaldi*
_Concerto fa Maggiore Flauto, Archi e Continuo_
*Giuseppe Sammartini*
_Suite A-Moll für Altblockflote_
*Georg Philipp Telemann*
Clas Pehrsson, recorders
The Drottningholm Baroque Ensemble
Anders Öhrwall - harpsichord
_
BIS_


----------



## George O

KenOC said:


> Hummel also wrote a couple of CDs worth of very good piano trios -- the Trio Parnassus set is recommended. He was a fine composer. Terrible luck for any composer to be a contemporary of Beethoven!


On the other hand, Hummel was able to know Beethoven personally and be a friend for a while, so there is that.


----------



## deprofundis

I'm lisening to the singular vision of mister eminent musicologist and ditinguished Gentleman sir* Bjorn Schmelzer *& graindelavoix, who have a distinctive sounds, love it, the cd is about *Gilles Binchois*, etherical, daydream music, very enjoyable very plaisant too hear i'M glad i bought it.Goodnight and take care fellows at Talk Classical, friends & followers, complete strangers.

:tiphat:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I have never been a big fan of Sutherland. I far prefer Callas and Tebaldi and Schwarzkopf... and for Mozart, especially, I am more likely to listen to Lisa della Casa, Lucia Popp, Kiri Te Kanawa, Cecilia Bartoli, Anne Sofie von Otter, Magdalena Kozená, Renée Fleming... and Schwarzkopf (again). Nevertheless... these early performances by Schwarzkopf (currently listening to disc 2- all Mozart) are certainly a "must hear" for any lover of classical vocal music.

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Spirited playing captured in richly resonant sound.


----------



## pmsummer

RETROUVÉ & CHANGÉ
_Seven Strings and More_
*Sainte Colombe*
Hille Perl - viola da gamba
Andrew Lawrence-King - harp, Irish harp, organ
Lee Santana - archlute, baroque lute, theorbo
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## bharbeke

Haydn: La Vera Costanza (Dorati, Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne)

This was a good opera to listen to, and it approached Mozart's operas when it was at its best. My favorite parts came early with "Che burrasca! che tempesta!" and "Non s'innalza." The two female leads in this version of the opera have marvelous voices. Cutting out the recitatives and weakest aria tracks, the opera can fills up a single CD nicely.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert:*
Symphony No. 3 in D major, D200
Symphony No. 8 in B minor, D759 'Unfinished'

Vienna Philharmonic, Carlos Kleiber


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi: Four Seasons.*
Josh Bell/ violin and conducting.


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> Just watching Hummel Trumpet Concerto on You Tube. Not familiar with this composer but thank you Pugg for recommending him. Had a bad day today and he is just what I needed. Very easy on the ear!


We do talk about his piano concertos I give the link for didn't I?


----------



## Pugg

KenOC said:


> Hummel, Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 85, Allessandro Commellato on the fortepiano. Good stuff! As suggested by bharbeke...


Judith is a Stephen Hough fan, that's why I recommended that disc.


----------



## Pugg

> Nevertheless... these early performances by SUTHERLAND(currently listening to disc 2- all Mozart) are certainly a "must hear" for any lover of classical vocal music.


Recorded 1979...do you call that early, the woman was 50 years old, unless you mean one of the early Marten aller Arte arias .


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming: The art of *


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: 1812 Overture / Capriccio Italien 
*Beethoven*: Wellington's Victory

_Dorati / Minneapolis Symphony_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gounod: St Cecilia Mass*

Irmgard Seefried, Gerhard Stolze & Hermann Uhde

Czech Philharmonic Chorus & Orchestra, Igor Markevitch


----------



## Badinerie

We had a nice sunrise this morning acompanied by this lp I might add...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Fierrabras D 796

Josef Protschka (Fierrabras), _Karita Mattila_ (Emma), Cheryl Studer (Florinda), Brigitte Balleys (Maragond), Robert Gambill (Eginhard), Thomas Hampson (Roland), Robert Holl (König Karl), Laszlo Polgár (Boland), Hartmut Welker (Brutamonte)

Arnold Schoenberg Chor & The Chamber Orchestra of Europe, _Claudio Abbado_


----------



## Guest

Monteverdi Altri canti d'Amor - Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda - Volgendo il Ciel - Il Ballo dell'Ingrate


----------



## Pugg

​
_Bruch_: Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 26

_Lalo_: Symphonie espagnole, Op. 21

_Sarasate_: Zigeunerweisen, Op. 20

Renaud Capuçon (violin)

Orchestre de Paris, Paavo Järvi


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The return of the son of some more Denisov


----------



## Pugg

​*Respighi*: Pines of Rome/ Fountains of Rome/ Roman Festivals

Philadelphia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti.

One of Muti's best recordings.


----------



## Guest

Haydn string quartets CD 1


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Johannes Brahms* - Symphonies No. 3 and 4, performed by the NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchestra, conducted by Thomas Hengelbrock.









This is the first recording ever made in the great hall of our Elphi. Of course as a fan of the latter, I had to get it. Now, I am not a great connoisseur of Brahms, I only have a single other recording of his symphonies to compare this one to. But this one I really like. It sounds trim, upbeat and lively - a fitting start for what hopefully will be a great life in music. The NDR did not sound quite convincing when they played the Parsifal prelude during the opening concert back in January. But with this music they did a great job. I can only say - _weiter so_! - keep it up!


----------



## Pugg

​
_Goldmark_: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 28

_Korngold_: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35

_Sinding_: Suite for Violin & Orchestra, Op. 10 'im alten Stil'

Itzhak Perlman (violin)

Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, André Previn


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*All Who Wander: songs by Mahler, Dvorak & Sibelius
Jamie Barton (Mezzo) & Brian Zeger (Piano)*












​
This may be one of my all time favourite lieder/song purchases in some time. Jamie Barton really impressed me as Jezibaba in Dvorak's Rusalka at the MET both in performance (acting and vocally) and in her brief interview between Acts 1 & 2. I looked her up on Amazon and spotted this recording - an easy purchase and an extremely rewarding one.

Of particular interest are the songs by Dvorak and Sibelius - neither of which I had ever heard. This disc will get repeated listens and these songs make a incredible first impression.

She has an incredible voice, performing with thought, heart and energy - bringing out so a great deal in each song.It's too early to rank her but she is on course to be one of my favourite Mezzos. She is a singer I will definitely be following going forward.

Praise also has to go to Brian Zeger who performs superbly as the accompanist, this is a pairing with great synergy. Fingers crossed they may record together again in the near future.

*
Elgar: The Kingdom
Sir Mark Elder & the Halle*​








Streaming via Apple Music. I have had a few recordings by Sir Mark Elder and the Halle on my radar for a while and as with my discovery of Jamie Barton, Elder conducting the MET's Rusalka reminded me to look back at the recordings I had wish listed for future reference.

Now I hac=ve access to streaming, I can listen deeper and so far, this recording is very impressive. As this is my first listen, I cannot comment further at present.


----------



## hpowders

Johannes Brahms String Quintets
Leipziger Streichquartett + Hartmut Rohde, viola

Another fine set to add to those of the Boston Symphony Chamber Players and the Nash Ensemble.

One cannot go wrong with any of these three terrific ensembles!


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Haydn string quartets CD 1


Still a classic, don't you think Traverso?


----------



## Vasks

*Aho - Symphony #4 (Vanska/BIS)*


----------



## Pugg

_Grieg_ : Elegiac Melodies,
Sibelius: Valse triste, op.44,
Nielsen: Little Suite, op.1,
Wirén Serenade, op.11, SIBELIUS Rakastava, op.14
Academy of St Martin in the fields.


----------



## Guest

Haydn string quartets CD 2

Fröhlich weiter, Yes Pugg,they sound very good to me.I have also the Buchberger quartett but these ones are played with more "spielfreude" and are more engaging and I am very happy to have them.:tiphat:


----------



## jim prideaux

having recently enjoyed the first two Beethoven Piano Concertos so much I have now returned to Jos van Immerseel and Anima Eterna performing the same composer's 1st Symphony (I pod at work)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti; L'elisir d'Amore* ( 1982)
Lucia Popp, Peter Dvorsky, Bernd Weikl, Ewgenij Nesterenko .

Heinz Wallberg conducting.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994, 1993.


----------



## bharbeke

Mendelssohn: Op. 65 Organ Sonatas (Kay Johannsen)

The 4th movement of the 1st sonata is incredible! That is the kind of organ music I want to hear more of.


----------



## George O

Domenico Scarlatti (1685-1757): 30 Sonate per Cembalo

Blandine Verlet, harpsichord

2-LP box set on Philips (Netherlands), from 1976?
first released individually in 1975 and 1976

5 stars


----------



## chord




----------



## Guest

Haydn string quartets CD 3 what a fine music,played with enough bite and charm. It is a joy to listen to.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Orchestral works by Dmitri Kabalevsky tonight.

Piano Concerto no.1 in A-minor op.9 (1928), Piano Concerto no.2 in G-minor op.23 (1935 - rev. 1973), Symphonic Poem - _Spring_ op.65 (1960), Cello Concerto no.1 in G-minor op.49 (1948-49) and Cello Concerto no.2 in G op.77 (1964):


----------



## Wandering Shade

Johann Sebastian Bach

Aus dem Notenbüchlein für Anna Magdalena Bach

Elly Ameling · Hans Martin Linde · Gustav Leonhardt

Recorded in 1966

Deutsche Harmonia Mundi


----------



## deprofundis

I bought several cds, wright now i'm lisening to:
Tallis Scholars rendition of* Tomàs Luis de victoria* on gimell( double cd)
*Guillaume de Machaut*: Motets by The Clerk's group
*Estevao De Brito*: Quam Pulchri (on Coro label)

Have a nice day folk friends and followers. :tiphat:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Guest

Wandering Shade said:


> Johann Sebastian Bach
> 
> Aus dem Notenbüchlein für Anna Magdalena Bach
> 
> Elly Ameling · Hans Martin Linde · Gustav Leonhardt
> 
> Recorded in 1966
> 
> Deutsche Harmonia Mundi


Wenn nun die Pfeife angezündet,
So sieht man,wie im Augenblick
Der Rauch in freier Luft verschwunde.
So wird des Menschen Ruhm verzehrt
Und dessen Leib in Staub verkehrt.


----------



## Guest

Tchaikovsky- Symphony No. 6, Serenade for Strings, Piano Concerto No. 1

DVD: Vladimir Fedoseyev and the Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev, piano


----------



## hpowders

Felix Mendelssohn Complete String Quartets
Emerson String Quartet

Is there a more frustrating ensemble than the Emerson Quartet? Much of their playing seems to be on cruise control-their Mozart, Haydn, Beethoven and first two Mendelssohn quartet performances here are cases in point.

But all of a sudden, when encountered with the three Mendelssohn quartets of Op. 44 and the magnificent F minor Op. 80, they have become incomparable in this repertoire.

Incomparable technique meets complete inspiration.

Glorious for the Op. 44 and Op. 80 quartets!

Why can't they always play like this?


----------



## starthrower

Disc 2

Solar
Graal Theatre


----------



## Guest

Libre Vermell de Montserrat a 14th-century pilgrimage.


----------



## Timeless classics

Incredible violinist Sergej Krylov


----------



## Wandering Shade

And do you know Tobias Hume's song _Tobacco_? There's an excellent recording by Paul Hillier accompanied by Jordi Savall:








Traverso said:


> Wenn nun die Pfeife angezündet,
> So sieht man,wie im Augenblick
> Der Rauch in freier Luft verschwunde.
> So wird des Menschen Ruhm verzehrt
> Und dessen Leib in Staub verkehrt.


----------



## Guest

Wandering Shade said:


> And do you know Tobias Hume's song _Tobacco_? There's an excellent recording by Paul Hillier accompanied by Jordi Savall:


No, I heard it just now for the first time,I start looking for the cd,thank you kindly.


----------



## Wandering Shade

William Byrd

Contrapuntal Byrd
(Pavans · Fantasias · with a Prelude, a Ground, a Galliard & a set of Variations)

Colin Tilney, harpsichord

Recorded in 2013, in his 80th year.

Music & Arts

His latest recording, but not his last I hope! What a fine harpsichordist Colin Tilney is. It seems to me that I can always feel his deep love for the music he is playing with a very subtle lyricism. His many albums devoted to Byrd and the virginalists are my favorite ones when it come to this repertoire.


----------



## jim prideaux

call it an indulgence but I could no longer resist the Chandos recordings of the six Martinu Symphonies by Thomson and the RSNO......so on arrival in the post where better to start than the inspiring yet enigmatic 2nd....as ever the second movement proves to be an emotional listen and I can detect differences when compared with Jarvi,Belohlavek and Flor-just not sure what they are!!!!


----------



## Wandering Shade

A very good CD, complementary to Savall's solo recordings of the Captain Hume's Musicall Humors.

Both songs are musical samples of a rhetorical device called _pseudo-encomium_ (i.e. paradoxical eulogy) very popular among scholars during the 16th & 17th century: a parodic praise of something futile or even blameable. Tobacco was a common topic for this, see also the opening of Molière's _Don Juan_:

SGANARELLE, _holding a snuffbox._
No matter what Aristotle says with all his Philosophy, there's nothing like tobacco: it is the passion of respectable men; and the man who lives without tobacco is not worthy to live. Not only does it replenish and relax the human brain, but it also instructs souls in virtue, for through it one learns how to become a sociable man. Haven't you ever noticed how obliging someone becomes as soon as he has some tobacco? And how happy he is to hand it out left and right, wherever he might be? Without even waiting to be asked, he anticipates the wishes of others: thus it is true that tobacco inspires sentiments of honor and virtue in those who use it.

I have never heard this record by Musica Reservata entitled _Metaphysical Tobacco_: do you know it?
http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/arg572.htm



Traverso said:


> No, I heard it just now for the first time,I start looking for the cd,thank you kindly.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

jim prideaux said:


> call it an indulgence but *I could no longer resist the Chandos recordings of the six Martinu Symphonies by Thomson and the RSNO*......so on arrival in the post where better to start than the inspiring yet enigmatic 2nd....as ever the second movement proves to be an emotional listen and I can detect differences when compared with Jarvi,Belohlavek and Flor-just not sure what they are!!!!


Excellent purchase Jim, it is a superb set of recordings.


----------



## Guest

Wandering Shade said:


> A very good CD, complementary to Savall's solo recordings of the Captain Hume's Musicall Humors.
> 
> Both songs are musical samples of a rhetorical device called _pseudo-encomium_ (i.e. paradoxical eulogy) very popular among scholars during the 16th & 17th century: a parodic praise of something futile or even blameable. Tobacco was a common topic for this, see also the opening of Molière's _Don Juan_:
> 
> SGANARELLE, _holding a snuffbox._
> No matter what Aristotle says with all his Philosophy, there's nothing like tobacco: it is the passion of respectable men; and the man who lives without tobacco is not worthy to live. Not only does it replenish and relax the human brain, but it also instructs souls in virtue, for through it one learns how to become a sociable man. Haven't you ever noticed how obliging someone becomes as soon as he has some tobacco? And how happy he is to hand it out left and right, wherever he might be? Without even waiting to be asked, he anticipates the wishes of others: thus it is true that tobacco inspires sentiments of honor and virtue in those who use it.
> 
> I have never heard this recording by Musica Reservata entitled _Metaphysical Tobacco_: do you know it?
> http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/arg572.htm


I only use to have the philips recordings with Musica Reservata


----------



## Taggart

Wandering Shade said:


> I have never heard this recording by Musica Reservata entitled _Metaphysical Tobacco_: do you know it?
> http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/arg572.htm


A beautiful LP - long out of print - some of it is available here - 



 Well worth a listen.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1963 - '72.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> call it an indulgence but I could no longer resist the Chandos recordings of the six Martinu Symphonies by Thomson and the RSNO......so on arrival in the post where better to start than the inspiring yet enigmatic 2nd....as ever the second movement proves to be an emotional listen and I can detect differences when compared with Jarvi,Belohlavek and Flor-just not sure what they are!!!!


.......and on to the 6th!


----------



## Guest

Taggart said:


> A beautiful LP - long out of print - some of it is available here -https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4IWoUnvfMs Well worth a listen.












Just purchased (dodax) 6,49 euro


----------



## Barbebleu

Parsifal, Act 2, Covent Garden 1951 conducted by Karl Rankl and with the estimable Kirsten Flagstad as Kundry. She is just brilliant. The highest notes tax her a touch but she just inhabits the part. Otakar Kraus is an excellent Klingsor. Franz Lechleitner is serviceable as Parsifal. A little rough in places but good enough. Worth the price of admission for Flagstad alone.


----------



## Wandering Shade

Thank you very much. Meanwhile I have just discovered that it's now available on CD thanks to Australian Eloquence:
http://www.buywell.com/cgi-bin/buywellic2/eloqoverview.html



Taggart said:


> A beautiful LP - long out of print - some of it is available here -https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4IWoUnvfMs Well worth a listen.


----------



## Wandering Shade

Thanks, you were quicker than me!



Traverso said:


>


----------



## Granate

*Mozart Requiems V*

*Mozart*
Requiem in D minor, KV626
*Sol. Kathleen Battle, Ann Murray, David Rendall, Matti Salminen
Cond. Daniel Barenboim, C&OdP, WC (1985)*
--
*Mozart*
Requiem in D minor, KV626
*Sol. Patrizia Pace, Waltraud Meier, Frank Lopardo, James Morris
Cond. Ricardo Muti, SRC, BPO, WC (1987/2012 HDTracks Edition)*
--
















_Satisfying version by Barenboim, not better than the EChO 1972. The Chorus is too loud and the singers do not make a difference. The Muti recording is one to really like, mostly thanks to the depth the Berliner Philharmoniker achieves in their sound, sometimes overshadowing the soloists._

My choices for these requiems?
*Böhm WPO
Celibidache MPO
Giulini PO
Herreweghe OdChÉ*


----------



## Guest

This one and the Byrd cd ,also on Alpha are realy beautiful.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988, 1972.


----------



## Wandering Shade

Yes, I have them both.

On Alpha there's also a very good CD by Bertrand Cuiller, _Pescodd Time_, on harpsichord & flemish virginal:
https://www.outhere-music.com/fr/albums/pescodd-time-alpha-086/pistes



Traverso said:


> This one and the Byrd cd ,also on Alpha are realy beautiful.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Checking out an orchestral piece by Mario Davidovsky. It's a bit chaotic, so I like it  He has written for my instrument, guitar, so I'm trying hear how different pieces compare. I often like listening to bigger ensembles more than just a guitar. It's easier to hear what's going on.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Paul Hindemith
String Quartet No.1 in C, Op. 2 
String Quartet No.2 in F minor, Op. 10
String Quartet No.3 in C, Op. 16
String Quartet No.4, Op. 22 
String Quartet No.5, Op. 32 
String Quartet No.6 in E-flat
String Quartet No.7 in E-flat*
Amar Quartet [Naxos, 2012-5]

Reissued as a 3 disc set. This is my favourite performance & recording of a relatively neglected body of work. Op. 22 remains one of my favourite 20th century string quartets, and it's given an earthy performance here, if not quite the equal of the terrifically raw and passionate Prague City quartet account from the late 60's on Supraphon.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Heard this first time last year and it's a sonic adventure yet again


----------



## opus55

Brahms: Piano Quartets
_Beaux Arts Trio
Walter Trampler_


----------



## pmsummer

LE NYMPHE DI RHENO, OP.8, VOL.1
_The Nymphs of the Rhine_
*Johannes Schenck*
Les Voix Humaines
_
Naxos_


----------



## George O

Wandering Shade said:


> William Byrd
> 
> Contrapuntal Byrd
> (Pavans · Fantasias · with a Prelude, a Ground, a Galliard & a set of Variations)
> 
> Colin Tilney, harpsichord
> 
> Recorded in 2013, in his 80th year.
> 
> Music & Arts
> 
> His latest recording, but not his last I hope! What a fine harpsichordist Colin Tilney is. It seems to me that I can always feel his deep love for the music he is playing with a very subtle lyricism. His many albums devoted to Byrd and the virginalists are my favorite ones when it come to this repertoire.


And Tilney at age 40:










Colin Tilney Plays English Virginal Music

pieces by William Byrd, John Bull, Orlando Gibbons, Giles Farnaby, Peter Philips, Hugh Aston, and anonymous

on Argo (London), from 1973

5 stars

details:
http://https://www.discogs.com/Colin-Tilney-Colin-Tilney-Plays-English-Virginal-Music/release/5762294


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

For some time now, Lisa della Casa has been one of my favorite singers. I have most of her major studio recordings... entire operas, lieder, recitals, and collections... as well as a number of her live recordings. I only wish there were a larger body of studio recordings.


----------



## Guest

Wonderful playing and sound. (24/96 hi-res file)


----------



## Guest

This iconic performance has never sounded better than in the 24/96 hi-res file, presumably the remastered one that DG prepared for the Blu-ray Audio disc.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J S*:
Italian Concerto, BWV971
Partita No. 1 in B flat major, BWV825
Duets Nos. 1-4, BWV802-805
Fantasia in A minor, BWV944
Partita No. 3 in A minor, BWV827
Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben': Jesu, bleibet meine Freude

arr. Hess

*Rafał Blechacz* (piano)


----------



## deprofundis

I'm goeing underwater in too the depth of... Portuguese and Spanish polyphony or i got a phase. but neverless: *Cardoso,Magalhaes, Brito, Duarte* were fabuleous during and after there time._Iberic penninsula_ has sutch masters, i salute spanish and portuguese.
Im into *Tomàs Luis de Victoria aka Tomaso Ludovico da Victoria aka Tomaso da vittoria,* he know trew these name, i will lisen to Tallis Scholars double cds set of The Victoria Collecion.Goodnight felows follower, friendly strangers, friends 
i'm goeing to bed after this quintescent, moving, charming music, please take care.

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> This iconic performance has never sounded better than in the 24/96 hi-res file, presumably the remastered one that DG prepared for the Blu-ray Audio disc.


And still be hated by some........


----------



## Pugg

​*Riccardo Muti conducting Rota.*


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> And still be hated by some........


You can't fix stupid.


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler; Symphony 3*
Martha Lipton/ Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## agoukass

Scarlatti, Mozart, Chopin, Liszt, Scriabin
Vladimir Horowitz, piano


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann*: Piano Quintet in E flat major, Op. 44
Piano Quartet in E flat major, Op. 47

Menahem Pressler (piano)

Emerson Quartet


----------



## Pugg

​
*Smetana: The Bartered Bride*
Sung in German

Fritz Wunderlich (Hans), Gottlob Frick (Kezal) & Pilar Lorengar (Marie), Marcel Cordes (Kruschina), Nada Puttar (Kathinka), Ivan Sardi (Micha), Sieglinde Wagner (Agnes), Sieglinde Wagner (Agnes), Ernst Krukowski (Springer), Gertrud Freedman (Esmeralda), Walter Stoll (Muff)

Rudolf Kempe.


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Wandering Shade

Franz Schubert

Arpeggione-Sonate · Variationen für Flöte und Klavier »Trockne Blumen«

Klaus Storck, Arpeggione Anton Mitteis, middle of the 19th c.
Hans-Martin Linde, Traversflöte Matheus Schrafft 1830
Alfons Kontarsky, Hammerflügel Joseph Brodmann, Vienna c.1810

Recorded in 1974

Archiv

:: 5 stars ::

Universal Japan has just reissued this recording, featuring an original arpeggione instead of a cello in the sonata. The intimate sound of this rare instrument really makes a difference, it enlightens the soft lyricism of the work. (Second best choice IMHO: a cello piccolo, as in the very good Bijlsma / van Immerseel recording.) Beautiful performance -- for the flute variations as well -- and excellent sound engineering. Apart from a previous Japanese CD release in the 90s, quite hard to find, this recording was only available in the 50 CD-Box _Archiv Produktion Analogue Stereo Recordings 1959-1981_, to my knowledge.


----------



## Guest

Yesterday I started with the Haydn string quartets and it is with much pleasure that I continue today listening to these fine music.
CD 4


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach*: Piano concertos.

Maria João Pires.


----------



## chord




----------



## Atrahasis

*Unsuk Chin - Cello Concerto (2006-8/2013)*
_Seoul Philharmonic Orchestra
Alban Gerchardt (cello)
Myung-whun Chung (conductor)
Deutsche Grammophon 06.2014_


----------



## FBerwald

*Romantic Piano Concerto. Vol. 11 - Sauer & Scharwenka*
Franz Xaver Scharwenka - Piano Concerto No 4 in F minor, Op. 82
Emil von Sauer - Piano Concerto No 1 in E minor
*Stephen Hough (piano), City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Lawrence Foster (conductor)*


----------



## pmsummer

LE NYMPHE DI RHENO, OP.8, VOL.2
_The Nymphs of the Rhine: Sonatas for Two Violas da Gamba_
*Johannes Schenck*
Les Voix Humaines
_
Naxos_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt:* Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2; Totentanz Alfred Brendel, 
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Sonata

Piano Sonatas, played by Anatol Ugorkski









Some of Boccherini's many pleasant and beautiful string quintets


















I listened to Beaux Arts Trio's complete set, now I'm trying a few from this set.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: String Quartets No.14 & No.15
Alban Berg Quartet.


----------



## Guest

Louis Couperin Vol.2 Bob van Asperen


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Bloch - Overture from "Suite Symphonique" (Avshalomov/CRI)
Piston - Piano Quintet (Wild & Walden Qrt/Heliodor)
Sessions - Symphony #8 (Prausnitz/Argo)*


----------



## Heliogabo

An historical value double cd, and the most important thing: beautiful music.










From ASMF site:

"This double CD brings together the Academy's earliest recordings, made under the L'Oiseau-Lyre label, including the recording with which it all began in 1961. A Recital by the Academy of St Martin-in-the-Fields, as it was snappily titled, was a close replica of the first ever Academy concert in 1959. Featuring works by Corelli, Albicastro, Torelli and Locatelli (who were part of a group of Italian baroque composers rather irreverently dubbed 'the Italian ice-cream merchants') as well as a Handel Concerto Grosso, the record was received with effusive praise by Gramophone. The first record was followed up by the inventively titled A Second Recital by the Academy of St Martin-in-the-Fields, prompting Stereo Review to rave:

Aurally one of the most stunning groups of its kind… the second volume is every bit as good as the first.
The tracks from a third record from 1963, featuring works by Cherubini, Vivaldi, Geminiani, Bellini and Corelli, complete the set."


----------



## Guest

Heliogabo said:


> An historical value double cd, and the most important thing: beautiful music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From ASMF site:
> 
> "This double CD brings together the Academy's earliest recordings, made under the L'Oiseau-Lyre label, including the recording with which it all began in 1961. A Recital by the Academy of St Martin-in-the-Fields, as it was snappily titled, was a close replica of the first ever Academy concert in 1959. Featuring works by Corelli, Albicastro, Torelli and Locatelli (who were part of a group of Italian baroque composers rather irreverently dubbed 'the Italian ice-cream merchants') as well as a Handel Concerto Grosso, the record was received with effusive praise by Gramophone. The first record was followed up by the inventively titled A Second Recital by the Academy of St Martin-in-the-Fields, prompting Stereo Review to rave:
> 
> Aurally one of the most stunning groups of its kind… the second volume is every bit as good as the first.
> The tracks from a third record from 1963, featuring works by Cherubini, Vivaldi, Geminiani, Bellini and Corelli, complete the set."


Interesting,unfortunately no Gabrieli but who knows what the future brings.


----------



## Pugg

​*Pleyel:* clarinet concertos

Dieter Klöcker (clarinet)

Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim, Sebastian Tewinkel.


----------



## Heliogabo

Traverso said:


> Interesting,unfortunately no Gabrieli but who knows what the future brings.


Yes, there´s another volume of early recordings, "concerto à la carte", which containts one Gabrielli little piece. Haven' t heard it yet, but it seems as fine as this one. 
Fortunately future seems to bring us some jewels from the past :tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis

*Estevao De Brito* for this morning one of the fourth Portuguese masters and perhaps some *Jacob van Berchem* whit alleluia surrexit domine(eat your heart out haters of christianity) to annoy my '' _ardent laic extremist movement french neighbors_'', im joking but hearing alleluia is like hammering him hehehe whit of course Bnf collection featuring: Church music,yah ask for it frenchies:lol:

i'M just having a good laught this morning, tear of joy no animosity.

Namaste ladie's & Gentelmens


----------



## deprofundis

After this music i'm listening to* Jacquet de Mantoue* by the Brabant ensemble, sadely, no one like him on TC but me and 3 person max, he some joke to classical composer who parrody him (Palestrina), but i like this cd of Jacquet de Mantoue aka Jacquet of Mantua .

Take good care friends and followers have a nice day :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Joseph Haydn string quartets CD 5 It is going better and better as I continue this set.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Semiramide*

_Dame Joan Sutherland (Semiramide), Marilyn Horne (Arsace), John Serge, Joseph Rouleau, Spiro Malas, Patricia Clark, Leslie Fyson & Michael Langdon_

London Symphony Orchestra, _Richard Bonynge_


----------



## pmsummer

THE PLEASURES OF THE ROYAL COURTS
*Before 1500, drawing from the repertory of France, Germany, Italy, and Spain*
The Early Music Consort of London
David Munrow - director, recorders, gemshorn, crumhorns, kortholt, shawm, dulcian
James Bowman - countertenor
Oliver Brookes - viola da gamba
Christopher Hogwood - harpsichord, harp, percussion
Mary Remnant - medieval fiddle, portative organ, tabor
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## Granate

*Verdi Messa da Requiems I*









*Verdi*
Messa da Requiem
*Sol. Montserrat Caballé, Fiorenza Cossotto, Jon Vickers, Ruggero Raimondi
Cond. John Barbirolli, NPO&C, WC (1970/1990 Reissued Edition)*









*Verdi*
Messa da Requiem
*Sol. Mirella Freni, Christa Ludwig, Carlo Cossutta, Nicolai Ghiaurov
Cond. Herbert von Karajan, WS, BPO, DG (1972)*

_The Karajan first studio recording has a well-crafted sound, Cossutta and Ghiaurov do great roles. And that is the one leaving a better impression of the work in my opinion. The Barbirolli recording was a curiosity, and not really worth the time._


----------



## deprofundis

Greeting today a wonderful day, I bought 3 cds

*Antoine Brumel*: earthquake mass by _tudor consort_ woaw im blowen away!!!

*Alphonso X El Sabio* : Cantiguas Santa-Maria by _Esther Lamendier_ wonderfull rendition of El Sabio

*The Toledo summit* (based on *Mandryka* TC menber mandatory lisening) thankS buddy the cream of Spain meet the cream of Netherlands.

But that not all i received a cd from mail *Ockeghem* _The clerk's_ fameous
*Missa Caput* cd, woww, i will lisen to Deo Gratias motet by Ockeghem to thank god

:angel:

I feel super

Take care friends , followers, strangers of TC have a nice day whit lot's of precious time & music


----------



## millionrainbows

I was blown away by this reading of Messiaen. I have others, including the Yvonne Loriod and Peter Hill, but this one is something special.


----------



## elgar's ghost

A Max Reger miscellany tonight.

_Six Morceaux_ for piano op.24 (1898), _Variations and Fugue on a Theme of G.F. Telemann_ for piano op.134 (1914), _Ten Pieces_ for organ op.69 (1902), _Preludes and Fugues_ for organ op.85 nos.1-3 (1905), String Trio no.1 in A-minor op.77b (1904) and String Sextet in F op.118 (1910):


----------



## Guest

Back to the my very first steps in early music,now at last without distortion. CD 1 
Nigel Rogers :angel:


----------



## Granate

*Verdi Messa da Requiems II*

*Verdi*
Messa da Requiem
Quattro Pezzi Sacri*
*Sol. Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Christa Ludwig, Nicolaï Gedda, Nicolai Ghiaurov, Janet Baker*
Cond. Carlo Maria Giulini, PO&C, WC (1964/2001 Remastered Edition)*
--
*Verdi*
Messa da Requiem
*Sol. Elena Filipova, Reinhild Runkel, Peter Dvorsky, Kurt Rydl
Cond. Sergiu Celibidache, PCM, MPO, WC (1993/2011 Reissue Edition)*

















_Lyrical and intense interpretation by Giulini who scores the third masterpiece with the Philharmonia Chorus (MS, KV626, MdR). The drawback is the lack of care of the engineers with the climax moments. I checked out if other listeners also noticed the noise during all the splendid Dies Irae, and they agreed. It is just a minor, noticeable error. The soloists, both male and female, have their moment. The Celibidache recording however fails to escalate the tension and in half of the Sequence I am not even paying attention. Lost in the slowness._


----------



## agoukass

Rubinstein Collection, Vol. 66

Dvorak: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E flat, Op. 87
Schumann: Piano Quintet in E flat, Op. 44

Arthur Rubinstein, piano
Guarneri String Quartet


----------



## bharbeke

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 5 "Reformation" (Christoph Von Dohnanyi, Vienna Philharmonic)

This was a good version of the symphony. The second movement is the best I have heard so far, and I would include it in a piecemeal reconstruction of an ideal version of the symphony.


----------



## George O

William Byrd (1540 or 1543-1623)

Harpsichord Music

Colin Tilney, harpsichord and virginal

on EMI Reflexe (Germany), from 1974

5 stars


----------



## deprofundis

Hell this is a buzy days for cds, i have two news cds, i bought two news cds, now i exceed my budget spend too mutch , but, i will managed to settle thing...

_Carles Magraner_ :* Hic et Nunc *Capella de Ministers

and great names of english polyphony on the following cd

*Virgin and the child*: music from the Baldwin Partbook 2 (sigmund classics)

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Court Music and Songs from the Age of the Discoverers


----------



## DavidA

View attachment 92736


Handel Solomon / McCreesh


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## bharbeke

Mozart: Requiem (Masaaki Suzuki, Bach Collegium Japan)

This was a nice version of the Requiem. For me, the best parts were Dies irae, Confutatis maledictis, Lacrimosa dies illa, Amen, and Sanctus.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sir Edward Elgar: Symphony No.1*
Sir Adrian Boult & the London Philharmonic Orchestra

This particular performance is the 1976 studio recording on EMI. An excellent performance and recording indeed.


----------



## Guest

Very passionate playing by Lilya Zilberstein and superb live recording--perhaps a little bright--but still quite realistic.


----------



## Granate

*Mahler No.2 Testament*

*Mahler*
Symphony No.2 "Resurrection"
*Sol. Ilona Steingruber, Hilde Rössl-Majdan
Akademie Kammenchor
Cond. Otto Klemperer, WSO, Testament (1951 Live recording / 2010 Ambient Remastered Edition)*

*Mahler*
Symphony No.2 "Resurrection"
*Sol. Maria Stader, Janet Baker
Chor der Sankt-Hedwigs-Kathedrale 
Cond. John Barbirolli, BPO, Testament (1965 Live recording / 2003 Remastered Edition)*

















_Revisiting an appreciated recording of the Resurrection by Barbirolli and a modern remastering of the 1951 concert conducted by Otto Klemperer. The first album has the advantage of an Ambient remastering that creates an unique vintage charm, prolonging the sound of the strings. The Klemperer concert left a better feeling in me than the Studio recording. The Barbirolli and Berliner concert had been already reviewed here with great results but below many other stereo versions. On speakers, this stands out for the character Barbirolli brings in the symphony. The second and third movements are not fillers: the scherzo is a raging storm and the Ulricht sung by Janet Baker keeps up the edgy melodies. The ITDS just finishes the spectacle with bells and space. 
Barbirolli is a close choice over Klemperer 1951._


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## agoukass

William Kapell - Frick Collection Recital

Copland: Piano Sonata
Chopin: Polonaise-Fantaisie, etc. 
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition 
Encores by Schumann and Scarlatti


----------



## deprofundis

Im listening to *Virgin and the Child* :music from the Baldwin Partbooks II hmm fine , sweet & refined good olde english polyphony 
we get: Taverner, Fayrfax, Tallis, Sheppard..oh my god!, i'Mm obliterated into paradise, my soul in harmony and peace and ect.

The true divine light of music of the past England in this_* Signum*_ classics release, what are you waiting for, pick this up, presto & pronto , s.a.p, do you trust me???

Thee boye maybe right hey?

:tiphat:


----------



## agoukass

Henry Wieniawski: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 
Itzhak Perlman, violin
London Philharmonic Orchestra / Seiji Ozawa


----------



## Pugg

​_Various composer_: Harp concertos.
Disc 1
Marisa Robles/ Osian Ellis


----------



## KenOC

Mozart's A major Piano Concerto k.488, Mitsuko Uchida piano and leading the Cleveland Orchestra. Very nice, on the radio.


----------



## senza sordino

The Russians are coming

Tchaikovsky Symphonies 1, 2 & 5









Rachmaninov Piano Trios









Prokofiev Alexander Nevsky, Scythian Suite, Lieutenant Kije









Tanayev and Rimsky Korsakov Piano Trios









Tchaikovsky 1 and Rachmaninov 2 piano concerti


----------



## Pugg

senza sordino said:


> The Russians are coming
> 
> Tanayev and Rimsky Korsakov Piano Trios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


My copy it's on his way, can't wait.


----------



## Pugg

​For Mr Vivaldi's birthday.

*Vivaldi*:Gloria in D major, RV589
Magnificat, RV611

ed. Malipiero

Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani (mezzos)

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert*: Partsongs / Auf dem Strom / Der Hirt auf dem Felsen / Lieder, d. 118, 440, 550, 706, 757, 764, 776, 809, 815, 892, 920a(921), 943, 965, 983, 985

Robert Tear, Suzanne Danco & Elizabethan Singers.


----------



## Badinerie

Last night I dug out one of my fave Classical cd's Headphones, Caol Isla. Bliss!










Getting back into the habbit of listwening to Radio Three when I get up at half six. 
Who'd have thought Guitar and Violin would go together so well.

Nicolò Paganini
Sonata No 2 in D major (Centone di sonate)
Performer: Gil Shaham. Performer: Göran Söllscher.
111 YEARS OF DEUTSCHE GRAMMOPHON THE COLLECTOR'S EDITION VOL.2. DEUTSHE GRAMMOPHON. 11.


----------



## Pugg

​* Mahler; symphony no.5*

Eliahu Inbal conductig.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Edmund Rubbra: Symphonies Nos.1 & 2. *
Richard Hickox & the BBC National Orchestra of Wales

A glorious way to start a dreary morning, Rubbra is a criminally underrated Composer.

Richard Hickox and the BBC:NOW really bring these pieces to glorious life. Superb recordings.


----------



## Pugg

*Massenet: Hérodiade*

_Renée Fleming (_Salome), Kenneth Cox (Phanuel) Juan Pons (Herode),_ Dolora Zajick_ (Herodias), _Plácido Domingo_ (John the Baptist), Kristin Clayton (A Babylonian maiden), Hector Vásquez (Vitellius), Alfredo Portilla (A voice in the temple), Eduardo del Campo (The High Priest)

San Francisco Opera Orchestra and Chorus, Valery Gergiev.


----------



## Andolink

*Aulis Sallinen*: _Symphony No. 4_










*Marin Marais*: _Alcyone_


----------



## timh

Rihm Piano Concerto No.2 (UK premiere).


----------



## Andolink

*Marin Marais*: _Pièces en trio pour les flûtes, violons et dessus de viole_ (1692)


----------



## Wandering Shade

"Varietie of Lute Lessons" · The Renaissance Lute

(Dowland, Holborne, Batchelar, Huwet, Ballard, Saman, Laurencini da Roma,
Moritz von Hessen, & 10 anonymous pieces)

Lutz Kirchhof, Renaissance lute

Recorded in 1981

Seon


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## chord




----------



## chord

Pugg said:


> ​For Mr Vivaldi's birthday.
> 
> *Vivaldi*:Gloria in D major, RV589
> Magnificat, RV611
> 
> ed. Malipiero
> 
> Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani (mezzos)
> 
> New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


After many years, the new generation's another approach:


----------



## Wandering Shade

Sophie Watillon died some ten years ago, after two years of illness; she was 39. She was a very talented and sensitive violist. In her too short life she recorded many CDs as a consort player (with Hesperion XXI & Jordi Savall and with Ricercar Consort & Philippe Pierlot), and three solo albums. Her Marin Marais CD (beginning with a beautiful "Chaconne rapportée" by Sainte-Colombe), with its sweet melancholy, is very moving. Let's play it in remembrance of her.












chord said:


>


----------



## George O

Musique à la cour de Versailles

pieces by

Sieur de Sainte-Colombe (c. 1640-1700)

Robert Ballard (c. 1575-c. 1645)

Marin Marais (1656-1728)

August Wenzinger, viola da gamba
Hannelore Mueller, viola da gamba
Massimo Lonardi, lute
Rudolf Scheidegger, harpsichord

on Jecklin (Zurich), circa 1978

5 stars


----------



## Guest

The Spirits of England and France


----------



## Wandering Shade

Josquin Desprez

Missa di dadi · Missa 'Faisant regretz'

The Medieval Ensemble of London · Peter Davies & Timothy Davies

Recorded in 1984

L'Oiseau-Lyre


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt*: Sonetti di Petrarca (3) for piano, S. 158

Totentanz, S126 for piano & orchestra
Ion Marin

*Tchaikovsky*: Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor, Op. 23

Alexandre Rabinovitch-Barakovsky

Sergio Tiempo (piano)

Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana


----------



## Guest

Wandering Shade said:


> Josquin Desprez
> 
> Missa di dadi · Missa 'Faisant regretz'
> 
> The Medieval Ensemble of London · Peter Davies & Timothy Davies
> 
> Recorded in 1984
> 
> L'Oiseau-Lyre


Good day,is this also a Japanese edition? I have just purschased this reissue.


----------



## Wandering Shade

Traverso said:


> Good day,is this also a Japanese edition?


No, in this case it is a cheap promotional French edition issued in 1997: a "digipack" with a booklet on L'Oiseau-Lyre and its catalogue instead of the liner notes. The cover picture (instead of _The Blood of the Redeemer_, ascribed to Giovanni Bellini, on the original release) is a detail of a painting by Georges de La Tour, _Le Reniement de Saint-Pierre_:


----------



## pmsummer

LES FANTAISIES DE JOSQUIN
_The Instrumental Music_
*Josquin Desprez*
Ensemble Leones
Marc Lewon - director
_
Christophorus_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*: Symphony No.9/ New Philharmonia Orchestra, Antal Doráti

*Kodaly*: Hary Janos Suite/ Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## sbmonty

Sibelius Violin Concerto


----------



## chord

George O said:


> Musique à la cour de Versailles
> 
> pieces by
> 
> Sieur de Sainte-Colombe (c. 1640-1700)
> 
> Robert Ballard (c. 1575-c. 1645)
> 
> Marin Marais (1656-1728)
> 
> August Wenzinger, viola da gamba
> Hannelore Mueller, viola da gamba
> Massimo Lonardi, lute
> Rudolf Scheidegger, harpsichord
> 
> on Jecklin (Zurich), circa 1978
> 
> 5 stars


I think the main standard of the records of Sainte Colombe is that double AliaVox SACD performed by Savall and Kuijken.
Here is an article about it - translation is in progress.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Frederic Chopin* : Etüden Nr.1-24
_Jan Lisiecki_


----------



## Sonata




----------



## Heliogabo

Lovely music, beautifully played for this cloudy morning:


----------



## Guest

Joseph Haydn string quartets CD 6


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach*
Brilliant Classics: CD6 - The Organ Concertos
- Concerto for Organ, Strings and Continuo in G Wq34 (H444)
- Prelude in D Wq70 No.7 (H107)
- Concerto for Organ, Strings and Continuo in B Flat Wq35 (H446)
- Fantasia & Fugue in C Minor Wq119 No.7 (H103)
Roland Münch - Organ 
Klaus Kirbach - Harpsichord 
Hartmut Haenchen & Kammerorchester 'Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach'

A fantastic set I am gradually working through, my inspiration for this listening was simply thinking of Karl Richter's performances of JS Bach's Organ works which were my entry point to appreciating and enjoying the Organ.

These works are incredibly enjoyable and performed with aplomb.

As much as I appreciate JS Bach, CPE is my favourite Composer from the Bach family. From Orchestral to Keyboard to Choral, he is ahead or just edges ahead of his father much (though not all) of the time.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: String quartets
D46- D68
Melos Quartet.


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable_

*Berlioz - Le Corsair Overture (Davis/Philips)
Schubert - Arpeggione Sonata (Rostropovich/London)
Rimsky-Korsakov - Capriccio Espagnol (Vandernoot/Command)*


----------



## Pugg

​*Bellini: Il Pirata*

Carmen Giannattasio (Imogene), Mark Le Brocq (Itulbo), Ludovic Tezier (Ernesto), Jose Bros (Gualtiero), Brindley Sherratt (Goffredo) and Victoria Simmonds (Adele)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, David Parry.


----------



## Guest

Joseph Haydn string Quartets CD 7


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling a recent release, recorded 2015/6. These fine works are long overdue for CD. Unfortunately, this recording is not the answer. Reading and playing, undernourished. Recorded sound, ill-fitted with spacious acoustic. Anyway, we can hope that this Fricker String Quartet exposure will serve as a catalyst for others.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2003.


----------



## hpowders

Felix Mendelssohn Complete String Quartets
Leipzig Quartet
Emerson Quartet
Henschel Quartet

Did comparative listening among these three ensembles for the complete Mendelssohn Quartets.

I wouldn't give any of these three sets away. All fine!


----------



## Guest

Joseph Haydn string quartets CD 8

Opus 20 No.2 the menuet allegretto is so beautiful .:angel:


----------



## Sonata

Beethoven, late string quartets


----------



## millionrainbows

This program is interesting, and I didn't realize it was 'live' until I heard the applause. Excellent recording and performance, and interesting program. Neuburger has included his "Maldoror" sonata, and for those of you unfamiliar with French literature, it is a book by Lautremont. I got on to this via punk rock; in Rock Scene, Crawdaddy, or Circus, Lester Bangs did an interview with Richard Hell of the Voidoids. Bangs, intellectual that he was, looked at Hell's library and listed the books, which included Verlaine, Baudelaire's "A Season in Hell," Lautremont, and other obscurities. So Neuburger has decided to celebrate the darkness.

Ahh, the darkness!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Traverso said:


> Joseph Haydn string quartets CD 8
> 
> Opus 20 No.2 the menuet allegretto is so beautiful .:angel:


Remember me when you get to opus 76 No.3, the slow movement  Or have you already listened to that one?


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling.










Related:

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...ll-time-female-chorister-in-1000-year-history


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> Remember me when you get to opus 76 No.3, the slow movement  Or have you already listened to that one?


No no.I listen to them from 1 to 22 so the Emperor quartet is still to come "Gott erhalte Franz den Kaiser":tiphat:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Traverso said:


> No no.I listen to them from 1 to 22 so the Emperor quartet is still to come "Gott erhalte Franz den Kaiser":tiphat:


Yes, but I like the "Einigkeit und Recht und Freiheit" better. Not to mention that ".... über alles" part 

And my current listening is *Franz Schubert* - String Quintet in C major, D956, transcribed for a string orchestra, performed by Kremerata Baltica, on YouTube. I am planning to hear it live (also in orchestral transription), so I am checking it out for now.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Beethoven*

*Bagatelles op.33 *

*Schnabel*

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Über alles,I think wat is meant (originally) is that the unification of all the Bundesländer is the most important thing.
Please no further discussion about this.:tiphat:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Traverso said:


> Über alles,I think wat is meant (originally) is that the unification of all the Bundesländer is the most important thing.
> Please no further discussion about this.:tiphat:


May I just state that what you are saying is historical fact?


----------



## Guest

J.P.Sweelinck


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> May I just state that what you are saying is historical fact?


I dare not to say,I am not a historian. I think it is about Solidarität"".

Glattes Eis
Ein Paradeis
Für Den, der gut zu tanzen weiß. Nietzsche


----------



## KenOC

JM Kraus, Flute Quintet. A major work from a pre-Beethoven classicist who's mostly forgotten now. Not run-of-the-mill stuff! The music can also be found on YouTube.










YouTube:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Magnus Lindberg - "Al largo" and a silent beer.


----------



## KenOC

Hammerklavier Sonata, played quite forcefully by Igor Levit.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.4 in G Major*
Bruno Walter & the New York Philharmonic, Desi Halban (Soprano)

Something a little different, I haven't listened to Mahler in some time and for Bruno Walter it's been longer still.

Of the recordings on the bug Sony Classics, the quality difference the NYP and Columbia Symphony Orchestra is surprisingly noticeable - even when taking into account that in this comparison the Fourth is recorded in mono.

Walter does his best with the pick up orchestra of course but I much prefer the New York recordings such as this Fourth.


----------



## jim prideaux

Martinu-3rd and 4th Symphonies-Thomson and the RSNO.


----------



## Heliogabo

KenOC said:


> Hammerklavier Sonata, played quite forcefully by Igor Levit.


Do you recommend the whole of this set, Ken OC? Any feedback will be appreciated.


----------



## KenOC

Heliogabo said:


> Do you recommend the whole of this set, Ken OC? Any feedback will be appreciated.


Yes, without hesitation. You may want to read the reviews on Amazon.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Following on from my previous post, Mahler's Ninth performed again by Bruno Walter & this time the Columbia Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## George O

Josquin des Prez (c. 1450/1455-1521)

Missa La Sol Fa Re Mi
Motets · Chansons · Instrumental Music

Capella Antiqua München / Konrad Ruhland

2-LP set on ABC (Los Angeles), from 1977
originally released by SEON (Hamburg) in 1973

5 stars


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Have listened to Elijah by Mendelssohn several times the last years. It's grand and romantic. Don't have a favorite recording.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Rachmaninov*
Piano Concerto No. 3

*Saint-Saens*
Piano Concerto No. 2

Emil Gilels
Andre Cluytens
Orchestre de la Societe des
Concerts du Conservatoire


----------



## Bettina

Inspired by all the symphony polls, I'm revisiting two of my all-time favorites: Beethoven's 5th and 6th symphonies. I love Chailly's interpretations--great energy and clarity!


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Inspired by all the symphony polls, I'm revisiting two of my all-time favorites: Beethoven's 5th and 6th symphonies. I love Chailly's interpretations--great energy and clarity!


His Pastoral first movement tempo would be appropriate for a fast walk through Central Park in the dark-a high crime situation!

But the Gewandhaus' playing throughout this cycle is amazing.


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> His Pastoral first movement tempo would be appropriate for a fast walk through Central Park in the dark-a high crime situation!
> 
> But the Gewanthaus' playing throughout this cycle is amazing.


Yes, Chailly does take it rather fast! In his hands, the first movement is jolly rather than dreamy. Lots of rollicking energy. It sounds like the peasants arrive early, showing up in the first movement instead of waiting for the third.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's last sonata, played by a young Ivo Pogorelich. An almost incomparable performance, especially in the Arietta.


----------



## itarbrt

Handel op.6







Let's retry this one .


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## lluissineu

Bettina said:


> Inspired by all the symphony polls, I'm revisiting two of my all-time favorites: Beethoven's 5th and 6th symphonies. I love Chailly's interpretations--great energy and clarity!


I like these recordings as well. Not The first time I listened to them, but then I learnt to like them. Have you listened to The 9th?


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Bettina

lluissineu said:


> I like these recordings as well. Not The first time I listened to them, but then I learnt to like them. Have you listened to The 9th?


It's weird...I love Chailly's approach to the 5th and 6th symphonies, but I don't like his take on the 9th. I enjoy a big, romantic sound for Beethoven's 9th symphony. Chailly's interpretation sounds too spare and streamlined for my tastes.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Guest

He has a strong Scriabin/Prokofiev vibe, with some atonal flirtations. Some of you might know his sister's music, Grażyna Bacewicz. Very good playing and sound.


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay i could'aint resist , 17th century complete organ work of *Giovanni Maria Trabaci* on naxos

*Keyboard works book1 1603 3cds
Keyboard works book 2 1615 4cds
*
Naxos surely nailed it whit these release, of this master , woaw so exiting, goodnight everyone , grrr darn itunes i'm more compulsive buyer than ever but i feed on music, and i did not had enought keyboards works in my collection.

:tiphat:


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Borodin *
Quartet No. 2

*Shostakovich*
Quartet No. 8

The Borodin Quartet


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Pianos sonatas.
Ivo Pogorelich.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915.
Renée Fleming.*


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

MozartsGhost said:


> *Borodin *
> Quartet No. 2
> 
> *Shostakovich*
> Quartet No. 8
> 
> The Borodin Quartet


I have exactly the same, superb lp.


----------



## Pugg

Bettina said:


> It's weird...I love Chailly's approach to the 5th and 6th symphonies, but I don't like his take on the his 9th. I enjoy a big, romantic sound for Beethoven's 9th symphony. Chailly's interpretation sounds too spare and streamlined for my tastes.


Not only yours, mine as well, never been a Chailly fan.


----------



## Chiroptera

Just exquisite.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart:*

Flute & Harp Concerto in C major, K299
Susan Palma (flute) & Nancy Allen (harp)
Flute concerto.

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart* - Piano Concerto No. 26 "Coronation" - Rondos K. 382 & K. 386


----------



## Pugg

​
*Telemann*: Der Tod Jesu (Passion Oratorio), TWV 5:6

Dorothee Mields (soprano), Britta Schwarz (alto), Jan Kobow (tenor), Klaus Mertens (bass)

Telemann-Kammerorchester Michaelstein, Magdeburger Kammerchor, Ludger Rémy


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gluck:* Orfeo ed Euridice

Agnes Baltsa (Orfeo), Margaret Marshall (Euridice), Edita Gruberova (Amor)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus & Philharmonia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Guest

Further with the Haydn string quartets CD 9


----------



## Pugg

​*Wagner*: Overtures and Preludes.
Antal Dorati conducting.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Not only yours, mine as well, never been a Chailly fan.


I have his Mahler and Bruckner primarily for the orchestra.His Beethoven is without breath and overplaying that what I like in Beethoven.
The playing is first rate but it leaves me cold.
I am much in favor for HIP but mainly in the Baroque and the ëarly music.
I am not criticizing it is just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Wandering Shade

Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck

De orgel- en klavecimbelwerken I
CD 2/3

Pieter Dirksen · Bob van Asperen · Pieter-Jan Belder

Virginal Hans Ruckers 1604 · Harpsichord Johannes Ruckers 1639

Recorded in 2012~13

Glossa


----------



## Guest

Wandering Shade said:


> Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck
> 
> De orgel- en klavecimbelwerken I
> CD 2/3
> 
> Pieter Dirksen · Bob van Asperen · Pieter-Jan Belder
> 
> Virginal Hans Ruckers 1604 · Harpsichord Johannes Ruckers 1639
> 
> Recorded in 2012~13
> 
> Glossa


How nice to see that you have this beautiful set too .Are you able to read the books? It was the special wish of Harry van der Kamp that they were printed in dutch.I recently bought the whole set and also the older one on NM Classics.



















This one has a beautiful book in Englisch,French ,Deutsch and Spanish.


----------



## premont

George O said:


> Domenico Scarlatti (1685-1757): 30 Sonate per Cembalo
> 
> Blandine Verlet, harpsichord
> 
> 2-LP box set on Philips (Netherlands), from 1976?
> first released individually in 1975 and 1976


Do you know which instrument she is playing in this recording?


----------



## Sonata




----------



## Guest

Joseph Haydn CD 10


----------



## Wandering Shade

Since George O isn't online at the moment, maybe I can help: she is playing a French harpsichord built by Henry Hemsch in 1754, one of the five surviving instruments of the greatest parisian harpsichord maker in the middle of the 18th c. It was restored by Claude Mercier-Ythier in the 60s, and used for numerous recordings in the 70s and 80s. Huguette Dreyfus played it quite often; in the 70s Blandine Verlet also recorded on this instrument the complete Bach Toccatas (with the Chromatic Fantasy), a Philips LP-set who never made it on CD, and also some Duphly and Balbastre.

This harpsichord has a very elegant and refined sound, but are these qualities ideal to play Scarlatti? Nevertheless this set is excellent; it's a pity Blandine Verlet never returned to Scarlatti hereafter…

The harpsichord pictured on the box seems to be a later English instrument (a Kirckman perhaps?), anyway it is NOT the instrument actually played in this recording.



premont said:


> Do you know which instrument she is playing in this recording?


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> I have his Mahler and Bruckner primarily for the orchestra.His Beethoven is without breath and overplaying that what I like in Beethoven.
> The playing is first rate but it leaves me cold.
> I am much in favor for HIP but mainly in the Baroque and the ëarly music.
> I am not criticizing it is just not my cup of tea.


This is exactly what I am feeling!


----------



## Pugg

​*Federico Mompou* : piano woks

Disc 1
Federico Mompou playing


----------



## Wandering Shade

No, unfortunately I can't read the books, I can only guess more or less (since I studied German in my youth) what is in it… Nevertheless I wanted to have the gorgeous pictures of the instruments you find only in this edition (they are not included in the cheap box later issued by Glossa).

I have also the NM classics set, and the older Koopman set.

Do you have the CD recorded on the 1604 Ruckers virginal immediately after its restoration, a few months before the recording of the Sweelinck monument? Selected pieces by Sweelinck and Byrd, played by Marco Vitale (who studied with Koopman), 2012. I warmly recommend it:
http://www.ayros.eu/shop/ruckers-1604/



Traverso said:


> How nice to see that you have this beautiful set too .Are you able to read the books? It was the special wish of Harry van der Kamp that they were printed in dutch.I recently bought the whole set and also the older one on NM Classics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one has a beautiful book in Englisch,French ,Deutsch and Spanish.


----------



## pmsummer

SCATTERED ASHES
_Josquin's Miserere and the Savonarolan Legacy_
*Josquin Des Prez, Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina, Orlande de 
Lassus, Claude Le Jeune, Jean Lhéritier, Nicolas Gombert, Jacobus 
Clemens Non Papa, William Byrd*
Magnificat
Philip Cave - director
_
Linn_


----------



## premont

Wandering Shade said:


> Since George O isn't online at the moment, maybe I can help: she is playing a French harpsichord built by Henry Hemsch in 1754, one of the five surviving instruments of the greatest parisian harpsichord maker in the middle of the 18th c. It was restored by Claude Mercie-Ythier in the 60s, and used for numerous recordings in the 70s and 80s. Huguette Dreyfus played it quite often; in the 70s Blandine Verlet also recorded on this instrument the complete Bach Toccatas (with the Chromatic Fantasy), a Philips LP-set who never made it on CD, and also some Duphly and Balbastre.
> 
> This harpsichord has a very elegant and refined sound, but are these qualities ideal to play Scarlatti? Nevertheless this set is really very good, it's a pity Blandine Verlet never returned to Scarlatti…


Thanks for your kind help.  I own a number of recordings on this instrument by Dreyfus (Bach Goldberg var. and the twofer with concerto transcriptions) and by Helmut Walcha, who used it for his recording of WTC book II for Archiv.

As to Verlet's Scarlatti recordings I find them very poetic and colorful partly due to the chosen instrument, much in the vein of Landowska, and Landowska's influence may perhaps be seen in the fact, that Verlet chose to record many of the few Scarlatti sonatas Landowska recorded. Even if the sound is not ideal for Scarlatti in general, I think it adds much of interest to some of the sonatas.


----------



## Guest

Wandering Shade said:


> No, unfortunately I can't read the books, I can only guess more or less (since I studied German in my youth) what is in it… Nevertheless I wanted to have the gorgeous pictures of the instruments you find only in this edition (they are not included in the cheap box later issued by Glossa).
> 
> I have also the NM classics set, and the older Koopman set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the CD recorded on the 1604 Ruckers virginal immediately after its restoration, a few months before the recording of the Sweelinck monument? Selected pieces by Sweelinck and Byrd, played by Marco Vitale (who studied with Koopman), 2012. I warmly recommend it:
> http://www.ayros.eu/shop/ruckers-1604/


Thank you kindly for the recommendation,I found it and just purchased it.:tiphat:
I got rid of all my LP's and I am looking for the Couperin masses played by Koopman.Did you ever see them on CD?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann:*

Violin Sonata No. 1 in A minor, Op. 105
Violin Sonata No. 2 in D minor, Op. 121

Gidon Kremer (violin) & Martha Argerich (piano)


----------



## sbmonty

Symphony No. 1


----------



## Guest

Mozart symphonies CD 5 17-20


----------



## Wandering Shade

I think that Walcha used another Hemsch for his second recording of WTC II: Hemsch 1755/56, also used by Huguette Dreyfus for her recording of the 1st & 2nd English Suites, Archiv 1972. This instrument (restored by Mercier-Ythier) is still privately owned in France, by the musicologist Claude Noisette de Crauzat. You can also hear it on the last Rameau recording by Robert Veyron-Lacroix:
https://www.discogs.com/fr/Rameau-R...ron-Lacroix-Interprete-Rameau/release/7126678

Seven years ago, I heard the Hemsch 1751 played by Blandine Verlet, Paola Erdas, Laurent Stewart and Frédéric Haas (its present owner) in a series of concerts in Utrecht. Magic.



premont said:


> Thanks for your kind help.  I own a number of recordings on this instrument by Dreyfus (Bach Goldberg var. and the twofer with concerto transcriptions) and by Helmut Walcha, who used it for his recording of WTC book II for Archiv.
> 
> As to Verlet's Scarlatti recordings I find them very poetic and colorful partly due to the chosen instrument, much in the vein of Landowska, and Landowska's influence may perhaps be seen in the fact, that Verlet chose to record many of the few Scarlatti sonatas Landowska recorded. Even if the sound is not ideal for Scarlatti in general, I think it adds much of interest to some of the sonatas.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Louis Spohr*: Clarinet Concertos No. 3 & 4

Michael Collins

Robin O'Neill leads the Swedish Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Wandering Shade

I completely agree!
I don't know if Landowska influenced Verlet; but she is a pupil of Ruggero Gerlin, who himself studied under Landowska. She also studied under Ralph Kirkpatrick, and we may imagine that his pupils played a lot of Scarlatti during their lessons… Her co-student at that time was William Christie.



premont said:


> As to Verlet's Scarlatti recordings I find them very poetic and colorful partly due to the chosen instrument, much in the vein of Landowska, and Landowska's influence may perhaps be seen in the fact, that Verlet chose to record many of the few Scarlatti sonatas Landowska recorded. Even if the sound is not ideal for Scarlatti in general, I think it adds much of interest to some of the sonatas.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Berg day...

*
Alban Berg
Sieben frühe Lieder
Jugendlieder
Schliesse mir die Augen beide *(1st version)*
Schliesse mir die Augen beide* (2nd version) *
Karl Hartmann
Lamento for soprano and piano*
Juliane Banse, Soprano; Aleksandar Madzar, piano [ECM, 2010]

Juliane Banse is once again in thrilling form in these essential 20th century lieder. I hadn't heard the Hartmann Lamento of 1955 before - it is also a fine work. My only quibble - the disc gives rather short measure at 50 minutes. Surely the Altenberg-lieder could have been included as well?










*
Alban Berg
Lulu* (complete)
Stratas, Minton, Schwarz, Mazura, Riegel, Blankenheim, Tear, Pampuch.
Orchestre de l'Opéra de Paris, Pierre Boulez [DG, 2000]

Sumptuous!


----------



## premont

Traverso said:


> I got rid of all my LP's


A shocking information.

When I considered a reduction of my LP collection, I realized, that there were far too many recordings to keep, so I digitized a large number of them. and I do not a minute regret the many hours this took me.


----------



## Wandering Shade

Traverso said:


> I got rid of all my LP's and I am looking for the Couperin masses played by Koopman.Did you ever see them on CD?


I have never seen this recording on CD, even on the Japanese websites I used to browse. What a pity!

A lot of beautiful recordings produced by Philips in the 70s were never reissued anywhere: Koopman recorded for them Scarlatti's Essercizi, Picchi's Dances and Toccatas; Verlet the Goldberg Variations, the French Suites, the complete Toccatas, the 2 & 3-part inventions, Duphly, Balbastre…


----------



## Vasks

_Second Viennese School ...... on vinyl_

*Berg - Altenberg Lieder (Boulez/Columbia)
Webern - 5 Pieces for String Quartet (Julliard/RCA)
Schoenberg - Pierrot Lunaire (Weisberg/Nonesuch)*


----------



## Guest

premont said:


> A shocking information.
> 
> When I considered a reduction of my LP collection, I realized, that there were far too many recordings to keep, so I digitized a large number of them. and I do not a minute regret the many hours this took me.


Well,most of the desirables are replaced in much better sound and at a very low cost.The fact remains that many LP's are never 
released on CD and that is a pity.
I have mixed feelings about it.I was in a way attached to the LP and that is not possible for the CD
It is plastic and too small,I mean booklets and fotographs.
If the music is the most important thing I cannot say otherwise than that I made the right choice.
It is possible that the CD also is already more or less out of date.


----------



## Guest

Wandering Shade said:


> I have never seen this recording on CD, even on the Japanese websites I used to browse. What a pity!
> 
> A lot of beautiful recordings produced by Philips in the 70s were never reissued anywhere: Koopman recorded for them Scarlatti's Essercizi, Picchi's Dances and Toccatas; Verlet the Goldberg Variations, the French Suites, the complete Toccatas, the 2 & 3-part inventions, Duphly, Balbastre…


This is one I am looking for,who knows...... ( picture from ebay)


----------



## Wandering Shade

A YouTube user named Folies.Espagne digitized and put online many OOP harpsichord recordings (many, many thanks to him!), including this Picchi album:







Traverso said:


> This is one I am looking for,who knows...... ( picture from ebay)


----------



## premont

Traverso said:


> Well,most of the desirables are replaced in much better sound and at a very low cost.The fact remains that many LP's are never
> released on CD and that is a pity.
> I have mixed feelings about it.I was in a way attached to the LP and that is not possible for the CD
> It is plastic and too small,I mean booklets and fotographs.
> If the music is the most important thing I cannot say otherwise than that I made the right choice.
> It is possible that the CD also is already more or less out of date.


I digitized the LPs in the late 1990es, and by then it was impossible to predict, which ones were to be rereleased on CD at a later date. A number of them were actually rereleased, but my digital copies are up to the general rereleasing standard.

Concerning the choice between LP and CD I strongly favour CD. Better sound in every respect, easier to handle and less space-consuming. The only disadvantage IMO is the small booklet and the small letters, as I have become older with time and my eyesight poorer.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Don Giovanni, K527*

Dame Joan Sutherland (Donna Anna), Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (Donna Elvira), Eberhard Wächter (Don Giovanni), Giuseppe Taddei (Leporello), Gottlob Frick (Il Commendatore), Luigi Alva (Don Ottavio), Piero Cappuccilli (Masetto), Graziella Sciutti (Zerlina), Heinrich Schmidt (harpsichord)

Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Carlo Maria Giulini.
5 stars.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Lucia di Lammermoor*
Opera in Three Acts
*Gaetano Donizetti*

Orchestra and Chorus of the Florence May Festival
Tullio Serafin
CM: Andrea Morosini

Lucia Maria Meneghini Callas
Edgardo Giuseppe Di Stefano
Lord Enrico Ashton Tito Gobbi

As a side note, I've been ripping my vinyl to wav. I plan to downsize my life and move in the next couple of years. I swore I would never move the vinyl again. The thrifts around here won't take them when I'm done, I can't bring myself to throw them out, but I'm afraid that will be my only option soon.

When I try to give them away, no takers because most are classical and opera . . . sigh


----------



## Guest

Wandering Shade said:


> A YouTube user named Folies.Espagne digitized and put online many OOP harpsichord recordings (many, many thanks to him!), including this Picchi album:


Thank you so much for this link,I am gonna burn this one.:tiphat:


----------



## bharbeke

Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks (Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields)

I enjoyed this performance. The brass instruments had an excellent sound throughout.


----------



## Scopitone

Now Streaming on Spotify:

Saturday Symphony - _Sibelius No. 2_


----------



## George O

Domenico Scarlatti (1685-1757): 30 Sonate per Cembalo

Blandine Verlet, harpsichord

2-LP box set on Philips (Netherlands), from 1976?
first released individually in 1975 and 1976



premont said:


> Do you know which instrument she is playing in this recording?





Wandering Shade said:


> Since George O isn't online at the moment, maybe I can help: she is playing a French harpsichord built by Henry Hemsch in 1754, one of the five surviving instruments of the greatest parisian harpsichord maker in the middle of the 18th c. It was restored by Claude Mercier-Ythier in the 60s, and used for numerous recordings in the 70s and 80s. Huguette Dreyfus played it quite often; in the 70s Blandine Verlet also recorded on this instrument the complete Bach Toccatas (with the Chromatic Fantasy), a Philips LP-set who never made it on CD, and also some Duphly and Balbastre.
> 
> This harpsichord has a very elegant and refined sound, but are these qualities ideal to play Scarlatti? Nevertheless this set is excellent; it's a pity Blandine Verlet never returned to Scarlatti hereafter…
> 
> The harpsichord pictured on the box seems to be a later English instrument (a Kirckman perhaps?), anyway it is NOT the instrument actually played in this recording.


The booklet inside gives this info for the harpsichord on the cover:

Burkhard Shudi, London, 1744 (Collection Gemeentemuseum, Den Haag)

So maybe Philips just used a photo of a harpsichord that was nearby.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Chamber Symphony No. 1*

Boulez has a stringent sound, giving this a frenetic feel. If I have time, I'll try to squeeze in Rattle, who has a more full-bodied sound. Music Web International says of Rattle's Schoenberg, "the stridency and atonality is there, but be prepared to hear lyricism and beauty that you just weren't expecting."

Read more: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2008/Aug08/Schoenberg_2067852.htm#ixzz4aNeCrvDR


----------



## pmsummer

APOLLON ORATEUR
_17th Century French Lute Music_
*Denis Gaultier*
Anthony Bailes - lute
_
Ramée_


----------



## Wandering Shade

George O said:


> The booklet inside gives this info for the harpsichord on the cover:
> 
> Burkhard Shudi, London, 1744 (Collection Gemeentemuseum, Den Haag)
> 
> So maybe Philips just used a photo of a harpsichord that was nearby.


Shudi family portrait in 1742 by Carl Marcus Tuscher: Burkhardt, Katharina, and two sons Joshua and Burkat (London, National Portrait Gallery). Apparently nobody cared to record the name of the cat.


----------



## Guest

Mahler symphony No.4


----------



## premont

Wandering Shade said:


> Do you have the CD recorded on the 1604 Ruckers virginal immediately after its restoration, a few months before the recording of the Sweelinck monument? Selected pieces by Sweelinck and Byrd, played by Marco Vitale (who studied with Koopman), 2012. I warmly recommend it:
> http://www.ayros.eu/shop/ruckers-1604/


Thanks for the suggestion. Found and ordered.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Le Tombeau de Couperin*

Reviewers give glowing remarks about this CD set, but personally, I wouldn't rely on this as an ultimate Ravel collection. The recording sound is a little on the harsh side, and the orchestra isn't as good as the best ones as far as balance. It would make a good second or third addition to a Ravel collection. Just my opinion, though.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Le Tombeau de Couperin*

To my ears, this is a perfect interpretation of this piece. Each movement has a natural tempo, not too rushed, and the orchestral balance is spot on. Music Web International says, "The recordings are circa 25-30 years old and greater transparency is on offer from a host of digital collections. But what most of the competition cannot produce is such balance and sensitivity."


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Never heard about this composer before...Sounds wonderful! Got my vote in another topic here


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Partita 2 - Sonata 3 - Partita 3


----------



## Scopitone

Now streaming on Spotify:

Janine Jansen
Prokofiev Violin Concerto No. 2


----------



## premont

Traverso said:


> J.S.Bach Partita 2 - Sonata 3 - Partita 3


I own this above (all three sonatas and three partitas) and his newer recording below (which also contains all sonatas and partitas):

https://www.amazon.de/Sonate-I-III-...&qid=1488659342&sr=1-18&keywords=bach+accardo

but have not yet listened attentively to them. There is so much to listen to,


----------



## bharbeke

John Ottman: X-Men: Apocalypse soundtrack

I haven't seen this movie, so this is just listening to the music to check for standout themes or tracks. The first, "Apocalypse," is one I would recommend as a piece of standalone music. It could be an overture in a concert hall and be readily accepted.


----------



## Bettina

Piano trios by Tchaikovsky and Rachmaninoff, performed by the Moscow Conservatory Trio. Beautiful works and beautiful performances.


----------



## Guest

One of my favorite guitar recordings. Grondona plays his own transcriptions of works by Froberger, Bach, and Scarlatti. (It's out of print, so CD prices are preposterous, but Presto Classical has a CD-quality FLAC file for $12.)


----------



## deprofundis

*Ockeghem* Beauty Farm , whit my new and first _ipods_, go ahead and laught all you want im a dinosaur but at least now i can listen to Ockeghem missa's on the street doeing fast walking keeping me fit and healthy the best i possible can but today it's minus 30 so i stay home, that about it,

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

premont said:


> I own this above (all three sonatas and three partitas) and his newer recording below (which also contains all sonatas and partitas):
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/Sonate-I-III-...&qid=1488659342&sr=1-18&keywords=bach+accardo
> 
> but have not yet listened attentively to them. There is so much to listen to,


IMHO ,these are among the finest on the market and after I sold my LP's I searched very hard to replace them.
Indeed there is much to listen to and you are so much fortunate to have two different recordings and I would like to ask your opinion about it.
The LP's are much sought after and the person who bought mine did ask 150 euro on ebay.


----------



## bharbeke

Haydn: Symphony No. 100 "Military" (Bernstein, New York Philharmonic Orchestra)

The symphony itself is excellent, but I am docking it for two things. First, the recording quality is not as high as I would like. It has some audible artifacts in it: not a constant hiss, but just certain points where I hear something that is not the music. Second, the trumpet solo at the end of the second movement is a little strange, like the trumpet player is struggling to maintain a couple of the high notes. I don't know how else to describe the sound but "blatty."

I was recommended the Klemperer and Tate versions, which I hope do not have either issue above. If you have a go-to recording of this piece, please share what that is.


----------



## Guest

Gregorian Chant Easter


----------



## Guest

deprofundis said:


> *Ockeghem* Beauty Farm , whit my new and first _ipods_, go ahead and laught all you want im a dinosaur but at least now i can listen to Ockeghem missa's on the street doeing fast walking keeping me fit and healthy the best i possible can but today it's minus 30 so i stay home, that about it,
> 
> :tiphat:


As a dinosaur you are here in the right place.


----------



## Guest

Bruch - Violin Concerto No. 1, Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Vadim Gluzman, violin

I love this violin concerto. Had a chance to see Vadim Gluzman play the Brahms violin concerto recently with the Des Moines Symphony and was unable to attend at the last minute; I am still sad about this.

Also listened to Bruch VC No. 2 with Itzhak Perlman, Zubin Mehta and the Israel Philharmonic. I like this one, too. Heck, I like almost everything Bruch wrote.


----------



## Guest

The newest in this superbly played and recorded series of Pettersson's Symphonies.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Taneyev: Suite de Concert, Op.28 David Oistrakh/Philharmonia Orchestra/Nicolai Malko
Miaskovsky: Cello Concerto, Op.66 Mstislav Rostropovich/Philharmonia Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

A splendid disc of two excellent recordings from 1956. Oistrakh and Rostropovich are both on top form, and aided and abetted by the Philharmonia Orchestra and two very fine accompanists give performances of these lesser known works that could scarcely be bettered. The Taneyev is a very genial piece that plays for some 42 minutes, and leaves you feeling very happy and contented, the finale being a playful tarantella, Oistrakh is equal to all the difficulties Taneyev throws at him and this is well worth hearing. The Miaskovsky is a darker hued work, most beautifully played by Rostropovich and a good place to start if you've never heard anything by this under-appreciated composer.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Dvorak: Symphonies Nos.7 & 8*
Rafael Kubelik & Philharmonia

EMI Icons: Rafael Kubelik set. Very enjoyable so far, in to the Second Movement of the Seventh Symphony.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Traverso said:


> Mahler symphony No.4


***One of the very finest Mahler Fourths I've ever owned.*** Wonderful playing by the Amsterdam Concertgebouw. Excellent sound.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*The Beethoven Quartets*

*The Five Middle Quartets*
_Quartet in F, Op 59, No 1 ("Rasumovsky")
Quartet in E Minor, Op 59, No 2 ("Rasumovsky")
Quartet in C, Op 59, No 3("Rasumovsky")
Quartet in E-Flat, Op 74 ("Harp")
Quartet in F Minor, Op 95_

The Cleveland Quartet
1979


----------



## tortkis

John Cage: One7 [from One13], One8 - anonymous (OgreOgress)









_The cellist heard on this recording wishes to remain anonymous._

hauntingly beautiful and non-emotional. I prefer this performance to the Michael Bach's on Mode.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Spring & Kreutzer Sonatas (Perlman)


----------



## Pugg

​*Tchaikovsky*: Ballet Suites.
Riccardo Muti conducting very stylish.


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Mahler symphony No.4


You luck one
. I wish I could find the one recorded in Rotterdam; de Waart / Margaret Price.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak:*Piano Concerto in G minor, Op. 33
Carlos Kleiber

Schubert:Fantasie in C major, D760 'Wanderer'

Sviatoslav Richter (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy & Poulenc - Cello Sonatas
*
Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello) & Alexandre Tharaud (piano)
A musical partnership made in heaven.


----------



## tortkis

Lanterns of Fire ~ Love And The Mystic In Renaissance Spain - Live Oak and Company (Centaur, 2000)









Diego Ortiz, Juan de Anchieta, Juan Vasquez, Alonso, Moxica, Enríquez de Valderrábano, Juan de Triana, Alfonso de Troya, Luis de Milan, Alonso de Mudarra, Pierre de La Rue, Tomás Luis de Victoria, Miguel de Fuenllana, Juan Ponçe, Francisco Guerrero, Anonymous, Traditional


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: Four Sacred Pieces
*Stravinsky* ; Symphony of psalms.
_Robert Shaw_ conducting


----------



## Pugg

​
*Boito: Mefistofele*

Tebaldi/Del Monaco/Siepi
Orchestra e coro dell'Accademia di Santa Cecilia, Roma
Tullio Serafin


----------



## Wandering Shade

Johann Sebastian Bach

Suites No. 1~3 for 'cello unaccompanied
arranged for recorder by Frans Brüggen

Frans Brüggen, recorder

Recorded in 1973

Yamano Music under license from EMI

:: 5 stars ::


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger and Aleksandr Skryabin this morning.

_Allegro_ in A for two violins WoO (c.1907), _6 Preludes and Fugues_ for solo violin op.131a (1914) and String Trio no.2 in D-minor op.141b (1915):










_Étude_ in C-sharp minor [from _Trois morceaux_] op.2 no.1 (1887), _12 Études_ op.8 (1894), _8 Études_ op.42 (1903), _Étude_ in E-flat [from _Trois morceaux_] op.49 no.1 (1905), _Étude_ without key [from _Quatre morceaux_] op.56 no.4 (1908), _3 Études_ op.65 (1911-12), _10 Mazurkas_ op.3 (1889), _9 Mazurkas_ op.25 (1899) and _2 Mazurkas_ op.40 (1903):


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Revisiting a favourite recording of Berio's _Sequenzas_ to which I haven't listened in a while... and enjoying every moment of it!









Wonderful pieces, brilliantly played.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorák*: The Noonday Witch, Op. 108/ Symphony No. 8 in G Major, Op. 88.

Claudio Abbado conducting.


----------



## Granate

*Debussy*
La mer
Trois Nocturnes
*Cond. Carlo Maria Giulini, PO&C, WC (1963/1999 Remastered Edition)*









*Rossini*
Stabat Mater
*Sol. Katia Ricciarelli, Lucia Valentini Terrani, Dalmacio González, Ruggero Raimondi
Cond. Carlo Maria Giulini, PO&C, DG (1982)*









*Rameau*
Les Boréades Suite, 1764
Dardanus Suite, 1739
*Cond. Frans Brüggen, O18thC, Phillips (1986)*

_Satisfying. My pick from the three is the Rameau album by Brüggen, one of the reccomendations of the Baroque period. The Giulini recordings are good. I just remember having listened to a better La Mer by Karajan and Orchestre de Paris. The Rossini Stabat Mater has too much chorus for my first impression but I am very struck of the 8th movement "Inflammatus et accencus". _


----------



## timh

Delius In A Summer Garden.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

​
*Gluck: * Five Symphonies.

L'Orfeo Barockorchester, Michi Gaigg


----------



## Granate

*Wagner*
Rienzi: Overture
Tannhäuser: Overture Act I, Prelude Act III
Lohengrin: Overture Act I, Prelude Act III
Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg: Overture Act I, Dance of the Apprentices & Entry of the Masters, Act III
Parsifal: Prelude, Act I
--
Die Walküre: Act III, Scene 3 (Wotan's farewell)
*Sol. Norman Bailey*
--
Wesendonk Lieder
Tristan und Isolde: Act III, Scene 3 (Isolde's Liebestod)
*Sol. Christa Ludwig*
--
*Cond. Otto Klemperer, NPO, PO, WC (2013 Reissue Edition)*









*Wagner*
Wesendonk Lieder
*Sol. Jessye Norman
Cond. Colin Davis, LSO, Phillips (1982/2001 Remastered Edition)*

_Some Wagner orchestral recordings to spend the time. Norman sings the Wesendonk Lieder better than Ludwig._


----------



## Vasks

*Vivaldi - Overture to "Dorilla in Tempe" (Scimone/Apex)
Vivaldi - Flute Concerto, Op. 10, No. 2 (Rampal/CBS)
D. Gabrielli - Sonata No. 4 (Guttler/Capriccio)
Corelli - Concerto Grosso, Op. 6, No. 1 (Rolla/Hungaraton)
Castello - Sonata Nos. 10 & 14 (His Majestys Sagbutts & Cornetts/Hyperion)*


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> You luck one
> . I wish I could find the one recorded in Rotterdam; de Waart / Margaret Price.


This symphony is not very hard to find,I bought it together with the fifth.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rimsky Korsakov:*

Symphony No. 2, Op. 9 'Antar' et al.

CD 1.
L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Ernest Ansermet.


----------



## chord

on SACD format


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Piano Sonata No.3; Variations & Fugue on a theme by Handel.
Julius Katchen piano.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Beethoven: Symphony No.2
Sergiu Celibidache & the Münchner Philharmoniker. *

A live recording from the EMI Celibidache Symphonies box set.

The musicianship is remarkable, the orchestral balance and the level of clarity and detail is simply superb. The work breathes and lives and flows so organically, it feels inevitable. Listening now, through my headphones it just feels right.

I don't always enjoy Celibidache's Beethoven (primarily the Ninth - except for the Adagio), but this is a performance I always enjoy.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizet: Carmen*

Regina Resnik (Carmen), Mario del Monaco (Don José), Dame Joan Sutherland (Micaëla), Tom Krause (Escamillo), Georgette Spanellys (Frasquita), Yvonne Minton (Mercédès), Claude Cales (Moralès), Robert Geay (Zuniga)

Suisse Romande Orchestra, Thomas Schippers.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Prokofiev*
_The Stone Flower_
Complete Ballet
U.S. Premiere

Gennady Rozhdestvensky, Conductor
Bolshoi Theater Orchestra


----------



## Guest

Mozart symphonies 21-24,50-52 Jeffrey Tate


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Beethoven: Symphony No.4
Sergiu Celibidache & the Münchner Philharmoniker. *

Another live recording taken from 1987 in the EMI Celibidache Symphonies box set.

Another excellent performance & recording of an underrated work.


----------



## tortkis

Nikolaus Brass (b 1949): String Trios - TrioCoriolis (Neos, 2016)









Brass studied composition with Lachenmann and was influenced by Morton Feldman during the Darmstadt Summer Courses 1978-1986.


----------



## Vronsky

*Schumann: Fantasia in C major (Robert Casadesus)*










Robert Schumann: Fantasia in C major, Op. 17
Robert Casadesus


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Iberia by Albeniz in different interpretations. Love Iberia!!!


----------



## Guest

In honor of Daniil Trifonov's birthday today. Transcendental indeed.


----------



## Sonata

Winterreise


----------



## pmsummer

UNE DOUCEUR VIOLENTE
_17th century Lute Music_
*Jacques de Gallot, Pierre Gallot, Charles Mouton*
Anthony Bailes - lute
_
Rameé_


----------



## elgar's ghost

More Skryabin piano works tonight.

_Four Preludes_ op.22 (1897), _Two Preludes_ op.27 (1901), _Four Preludes_ op.32 (1903), _Four Preludes_ op.33 (1903), _Three Preludes_ op.35 (1903), _Four Preludes_ op.37 (1903), _Four Preludes_ op39 (1903), _Prelude_ in E-flat [from _Trois morceaux_] op.45 no.3 (1904), _Four Preludes_ op.48 (1905), _Prelude_ in F [from _Trois morceaux_] op.49 no.2 (1905), _Prelude_ without key from _Quatre morceaux_ op.51 no.2 (1906), _Prelude_ in E [from _Quatre morceaux_] op.56 no.1 (1908), _Prelude_ without key [from _Deux morceaux_] op.59 no.2 (1910), _Two Preludes_ op.67 (1913) and _Five Preludes_ op.74 (1914):










Sonata no.1 in F-minor op.6 (1892), Piano Sonata no.2 in G-sharp minor [_Sonata-Fantasia_] op.19 (1897), Sonata no.3 in F-sharp minor op.23 (1898), Sonata No. 4 in F-sharp op.30 (1903), Sonata no.5 in F-sharp op.53 (1907), _Deux morceaux_ op.57 (1908), _Feuillet d'album (Album Leaf)_ (1908), Sonata no.6 in G op.62 (1911), _Two Poèmes_ op.63 (1912), Sonata no. 7 in F-sharp [_White Mass_] op.64 (1912), Sonata no.8 in A op.66 (1912-13), Sonata no. 9 in F [_Black Mass_] op.68 (1913), Sonata no.10 in C op.70 (1913) and _Vers la flamme (Towards the flame)_ op.72 (1914):


----------



## Manxfeeder

bharbeke said:


> Haydn: Symphony No. 100 "Military" (Bernstein, New York Philharmonic Orchestra)
> 
> If you have a go-to recording of this piece, please share what that is.


I really like Jochum's recording. In fact, you've given me an excuse to listen to it again.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chopin, Nocturnes*

I'm not a big fan of Chopin, but Arrau draws me in. One reviewer says he plays "with brooding textures and cosmic breadth that leave the drawing room behind."


----------



## chord

The famous 'Blue Vivaldi'


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Aha! Needed a Russian symphony


----------



## pmsummer

OLD GAUTIERS NIGHTINGHALL
_French & English Lute Music_
*Nicolas Bouvier, Pierre Gaultier, Simon Ives, Thomas Mace, Rene Mesangeau*
Anthony Bailes - lute
_
Ramée_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ludwig Van Beethoven: String Quartet Op.132 in A minor and Op.135 in F major*
The Amadeus Quartet


----------



## Guest

Brahms: Symphony No. 1
George Szell and Cleveland Orchestra 

Beethoven: Symphony No. 9
Eugene Ormandy and Philadelphia Orchestra 

Rott: Symphony in E major
Sebastian Weigle

I really like the Rott Symphony. So unfortunate he died at such an early age. How much more could he have accomplished?


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling two future releases with Manze the conductor--different labels, different orchestras. Mendelssohn (Pentatone) fares much better in performance and sound, though neither are competitive.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling new release *Lei Liang *(b.1972): Luminous; Verge Quartet; Trans; Inkscape w. Alec Karis, Daniel Schlosberg, Mark Dresser, Third Coast Percussion, Formosa Quartet, Palimpsest Ensemble, Steven Schick, Michael Lewanski (New World). A worthwhile addition and audition for tightropers. :tiphat:










Related:

https://www.eamdc.com/psny/composers/lei-liang/works/luminous-2/

https://sites.google.com/site/leiliangcomposer2/


----------



## bharbeke

Haydn: Symphony No. 94 "Surprise" (Sir Colin Davis, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra)

This is a very solid rendition of the symphony. It would make for a fine introduction to this symphony. I have not yet heard one that blew me away (Kleiber was also good, not great).


----------



## Guest

Superb performances and sound. Haven't watched the DVD yet.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Beethoven Nine Symphonies*
The Chicago Symphony 
Sir Georg Solti

_Symphony No 6_


----------



## Pugg

​
BRAHMS
Symphony No. 2 in D major, op. 73 • Symphony No. 3 in F major, op. 90


----------



## Pugg

Chopin: :late works.

Pollini


----------



## tortkis

O Niebezpieczeństwie Żywota Człowieczego - Pieśni Cypriana Bazylika (1535 - 1600) - Bornus Consort (Multikulti)









Cyprian Bazylik was a Polish Renaissance composer of polyphonic vocal music. Memorable melodies, sung by powerful low voices.


----------



## Pugg

​*Furtwängler*: Symphony No. 2 in E minor

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Alfred Walter.
Forgot the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Pugg

​*Rachmaninov*: Preludes.
Yara Bernette


----------



## neoshredder

Watching this on my tv. 
Tchaikovsky Symphony 6


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Aida*

Leontyne Price (Aida), Carlo Bergonzi (Radames), Grace Bumbry (Amneris), Robert Merrill (Amonasro)

Thomas Schippers conducting.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven in a rainy morning.


----------



## Wandering Shade

Anthony Holborne

Lessons for Lute, Cittern and Orpharion
(lute pieces · cittern pieces · consort pieces)

Anthony Bailes, lute
Anthony Thomas, cittern
Ricercare Ensemble für Alte Musik Basel (recorder / wind consort) 
Michel Piguet

Recorded in 1982

EMI Deutsche Harmonia Mundi · Schola Cantorum Basiliensis Documenta


----------



## Guest

Carmina Burana CD 3


----------



## Pugg

​*Strauss*: Four Last Songs / Aria's
_Renée Fleming _/Christian Thielemann


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven Nine Symphonies
Gewandhaus Orchestra
Riccardo Chailly

Yesterday's slowdown permitted me the pleasure of playing this set of the complete Beethoven Symphonies.

The good news is the playing of the Gewandhaus Orchestra. Of all my complete sets, this orchestra sets a new standard for technical perfection. Better than Berlin. Better than Vienna.

The tempos are usually on the brisk side. The finest performances are the Eroica and the Fifth. The Sixth would have been better if the first movement wasn't so fast. The most conventional interpretation regarding tempos is the Seventh.

Even so, given a few minuses, I enjoyed this set very much and it is now my favorite of many complete sets of the Beethoven Symphonies.

Bravo Gewandhausorchester!!!


----------



## Guest

Tielman Susato 
Dansereye 1551

1993


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz*:Symphonie fantastique, Op. 14

La Damnation de Faust, Op. 24: Rákóczi March

Marche troyenne (from Les Troyens)

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray


----------



## itarbrt

Another retry .


----------



## Sonata

I'm going to really explore the string quartet genre this month, get a better understanding of the idiom by immersing myself primarily in string quartets. (with a few string trios, quintets, etc thrown in for good measure).




























More to come...


----------



## pmsummer

THE ALAMO
_Original Motion Picture Soundtrack_
*Dimitri Tiomkin*
Columbia Studio Orchestra
Dimitri Tiomkin - conductor
_
Columbia_


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Violin concertos 1981


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gershwin*: Rhapsody in Blue, Concerto in F, Cuban Overture + Sousa Stars & Stripes Forever Eugene Howard Hanson conducting.


----------



## Vasks

_Checking out Czechs_

*Janacek - Jealousy [aka original overture to "Janufa"] (Makerras/Supraphon)
Novak - Melancholic Songs of Love (Tetourova/Supraphon)
Martinu - Cello Concerto #1 (May/Supraphon)*


----------



## Pugg

​*Gung'l*: Marches, Waltzes, Polkas

Nuremberg Symphony Orchestra, Christian Simonis.


----------



## pmsummer

LACHRIMÆ
*John Dowland*
Thomas Dunford - lute & direction
Ruby Hughes - soprano
Reinoud Van Mechelen - tenor
Paul Agnew - tenor
Alain Buet - bass
_
Alpha_


----------



## Granate

*Verdi*
Nabucco
*Sol. Piero Cappuccilli, Ghena Dimitrova, Plácido Domingo, Evgeny Nesterenko, Lucia Valentini Terrani, Lucia Popp, Kurt Rydl, Volker Horn
Cond. Giuseppe Sinopoli, C&OdDOB, DG (1984)*









*Nielsen*
Symphony No.3 'Sinfonia Espansiva', Op.27
*Sol. Alexandra Browning, Colin Wheatley*
--
*Sibelius*
Symphony No.5 in E flat major, Op.82
*Cond. Jascha Horenstein, BBC NSO, BBC Legends (1970 Live recordings / 2009 Remastered Edition)*

_My first listen of an Studio recording of Nabucco. Thanks to the MET Live concert I have been able to enjoy better the opera and understand the musical meaning of each act conducted by Sinopoli. Nesterenko's Zaccaria is way stronger than that night, as well as Lucia Popp in her role as Anna, but the rest of the singers are not doing so well for me. The orchestra is a bit heavy for the score. Now I don't know if I would like to try other versions.
The BBC Legends CD is not one to revisit at all. The sound quality is way under my demands._


----------



## Barbebleu

I'm just about to start on this box. Thoughts, opinions, abuse?:lol:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: Luisa Miller

Anna Moffo (Luisa), Carlo Bergonzi (Rodolfo), Cornell MacNeil (Miller),Giorgio Tozzi (Walter), Ezio Flagello (Wurm), Shirley Verrett (Federica), Gabriella Carturan (Laura), Piero De Palma (Contadino)

RCA Italiana Opera Chorus and Orchestra, _Fausto Cleva_


----------



## pmsummer

KINGDOM OF HEAVEN
*Heinrich Laufenberg*
_and his contemporaries_
Ensemble Dragma
Agnieszka Budzińska-Bennett - voice, harp
Jane Achtman - vielle
Marc Lewon - voice, lute, vielle, direction
Elizabeth Rumsey - vielle
Hanna Marti - voice
_
RAMÉE_


----------



## MozartsGhost

Great Performances No 4
*Rodrigo*
*John Williams, guitar*

_Concierto de Aranjuez_
Philadelphia Orchestra
Ormandy

_Fantasia Para Un Gentilhombre_
English Chamber Orchestra
Charles Groves


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Barbebleu said:


> View attachment 92785
> 
> 
> I'm just about to start on this box. Thoughts, opinions, abuse?:lol:


The whole set is excellent, and the vocal/choral performances (especially Erwartung, Survivor from Warsaw, Friede auf Erden, Glückliche Hand, Jakobsleiter) are particularly fine.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sir Malcolm Arnold: Symphony No.9
Andrew Penny & the National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland*






​A fantastic Ninth from a criminally overlooked/undervalued Composer.

Considering the circumstances and what the Composer suffered in the period this final Symphony came from, it is an incredible achievement indeed and a remarkable conclusion to his remarkable Symphony Cycle.

This performance, done so with the presence of the Composer is excellent in all respects.


----------



## pmsummer

THE ART OF FUGUE
*J. S. Bach*
Brecon Baroque
Rachel Podger - violin, director
Johannes Pramsohler - violin, viola
Alison McGillivray - cello
Marcin Świątkiewicz - harpsichord
_
Channel Classics_


----------



## Pat Fairlea

I have just subjected myself to this:









Ordinarily, I will enjoy almost anything written for the piano, and especially anything from the first half of the 20th century. However, Cyril Scott's overblown salon pieces are a rare exception, even given Dennis Hennig's sympathetic playing. If I never hear any of this lot again, I shall have no regrets!


----------



## hpowders

bharbeke said:


> Haydn: Symphony No. 94 "Surprise" (Sir Colin Davis, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra)
> 
> This is a very solid rendition of the symphony. It would make for a fine introduction to this symphony. I have not yet heard one that blew me away (Kleiber was also good, not great).


This is my favorite rendition of this terrific Haydn symphony.


----------



## Guest

Excellent playing. The sound of his guitar is great, but the added digital reverb is a bit overdone. Still, an enjoyable recording.


----------



## MozartsGhost

Julian Bream, guitar

*Rodrigo*
_Concierto de Aranjuez_
The Monteverdi Orchestra
Michael Winfield, English Horn Solo
John Eliot Gardener, Conductor
(1974)

*Villa-Lobos*
_Concerto for Guitar and Orchestra_
London Symphony Orchestra
Andre Previn

_Preludes 1-5_
_Mazurka-Choro_


----------



## Manxfeeder

bharbeke said:


> Haydn: Symphony No. 94 "Surprise" (Sir Colin Davis, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra)
> 
> This is a very solid rendition of the symphony. It would make for a fine introduction to this symphony. I have not yet heard one that blew me away (Kleiber was also good, not great).


There are so many recordings of that piece that I'm sure eventually you'll land on one that does. It's just the law of averages.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> The whole set is excellent, and the vocal/choral performances (especially Erwartung, Survivor from Warsaw, Friede auf Erden, Glückliche Hand, Jakobsleiter) are particularly fine.


Aren't the texts from this set available somewhere online?


----------



## deprofundis

*Giaches de Wert* a motets cd called Divine Theatre the ensemble is stile antico, pretty darn impressive i would says, he one of the lesser know franco-flemish classical composer.


----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 92792


Elgar's 2nd, for the first time in over 10 years. I never noticed before the almost Mahlerian beauty of the Larghetto.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2012.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> View attachment 92780
> 
> 
> Beethoven Nine Symphonies
> Gewandhaus Orchestra
> Riccardo Chailly
> 
> Yesterday's slowdown permitted me the pleasure of playing this set of the complete Beethoven Symphonies.
> 
> The good news is the playing of the Gewandhaus Orchestra. *Of all my complete sets, this orchestra sets a new standard for technical perfection. Better than Berlin. Better than Vienna.*
> 
> The tempos are usually on the brisk side. The finest performances are the Eroica and the Fifth. The Sixth would have been better if the first movement wasn't so fast. The most conventional interpretation regarding tempos is the Seventh.
> 
> Even so, given a few minuses, I enjoyed this set very much and it is now my favorite of many complete sets of the Beethoven Symphonies.
> 
> Bravo Gewandhausorchester!!!


My impressions were quite the opposite...not holding a candle to Berlin PO and Kemosabe.

For a Leipzig LvB Symphonies set (not many available), Masur's the better pick. :tiphat:


----------



## bharbeke

I heard these two pieces on the radio this week.

Bach: Keyboard Concerto No. 4 BWV 1055 (Andras Schiff, Chamber Orchestra of Europe)

This is a step up from the Bahrami/Chailly version I heard before, and I would happily listen to Schiff's version again.

Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 2 (Wendy Warner, Drostan Hall, Camerata Chicago)

This is my first exposure to any of the performers, and they blew me away! This is an outstanding concerto in their hands.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Piano trios 1999


----------



## jim prideaux

Perahia,Haitink and the Concertgebouw performing Beethoven's 1st and 2nd Piano Concertos......

two works that I have grown really 'fond' of recently so I got hold of a second hand complete set...first listen.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Got this primarily to explore Grieg... Have to say I really like his Cello Sonata.
Interested in the other two pieces too.


----------



## chord

There was a hard discussion about the genre.
I count it as Early Music.
Review here


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Traverso said:


> Beethoven Piano trios 1999


I had never heard of this recording until now. I'm really quite curious, what do you think of this recording Traverso?


----------



## bharbeke

Haydn: The Creation (Bernstein, assuming with the NYPO)

This version has the harpsichord, so bear that in mind when seeking out a version to listen to. It was muted enough in the choral and aria parts that I could still enjoy most of that music. The cue numbers I liked best tended to be the ones associated with glrious happenings: 10, 13, 22, 28, and 34.

Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the Chorale Ad nos, ad salutarem undam by G. Meyerbeer S 259 (Zsuzsa Elekes)

The organ sound is full and powerful, especially in the fugue part. The fantasy seemed to be more of a daydream of lounging around than something more dynamic, but that might be inherent in the source music.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Felix Mendelssohn: Octet Op.20*
Hausmusik London

A refreshing piece of Chamber Music that I haven't heard for quite some time. Excellent.


----------



## pmsummer

LE MAITRE DE "FRICASSÉE"
_Secular Music of Jean Japart (15th Century)_
*Jean Japart, and works by Desprez, Obrecht, Busnoys, Martini, De Vigne, Van Ghizeghem, Anonymous*
Les Flamboyants
Michael Form - director
_
Christophorus_


----------



## pmsummer

COLOURS IN THE DARK
_The Instrumental Music of..._
*Alexander Agricola*
Ensemble Leones
Marc Lewon - director
_
Christophorus_


----------



## Guest

Beautifully played and extraordinary sound.


----------



## deprofundis

Woaw!!! mister* pmsummer *, this last released of Agricola seem pretty solid and colorful.


----------



## pmsummer

deprofundis said:


> Woaw!!! mister* pmsummer *, this last released of Agricola seem pretty solid and colorful.


Pretty much any recording with Marc Lewon's name on it is going to be both solid _and_ colorful.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy / Zoltán Kocsis*


----------



## MozartsGhost

Continuing on Beethoven's Symphony Cycle
by the Chicago Symphony Orchestra and
Sir George Solti -

_Symphony No 7_


----------



## Heliogabo

Barbebleu said:


> View attachment 92785
> 
> 
> I'm just about to start on this box. Thoughts, opinions, abuse?:lol:


This set is pure gold. Many of the finest Schoenberg recordings in there.


----------



## Pugg

​*Ravel*: Trio for Piano
Chausson ; cocerto for piano,

For Mr Ravel's birthday today.


----------



## tortkis

Joan Pau Pujol: Missa Sexti Toni - Exaudi Nos (Columna Música)









Joan Pau Pujol (1570-1626) was a Spanish composer, a contemporary of Victoria.


----------



## Pugg

chord said:


> There was a hard discussion about the genre.
> I count it as Early Music.
> Review [URL="http://classicalcompass.blogspot.hu/2017/03/noa-noa-in-land-of-maori.html"]here[/URL][/QUOTE]
> 
> Sounds more like folk music to be honest.


----------



## geralmar

Just a test. Apology if it doesn't work.


----------



## agoukass

Dvorak: Piano Trio in F minor (Leonard Pennario, piano) 
Stravinsky: Suite Italienne
Gliere: Duo 
Handel-Halvorsen: Passcaglia

Jascha Heifetz, violin
Gregor Piatigorsky, cello


----------



## jailhouse

a bunch of toru takemitsu, right now A flock descends into the pentagonal garden

always loved this guy. Basically took messiaen's style, added even more mysticism, filtered it through japan, and added extended techniques developed by guys like Cage, Berio, etc. Such beautiful music


----------



## Pugg

*
Ravel:* Complete works for solo piano
Disc 1

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*:Mass in C minor, K427 'Great'

Hertha Topper (alto), Ernst Haeflinger (tenor), Ivan Sardi (bass)

Exsultate, jubilate, K165

Maria Stader (soprano)

Ferenc Fricsay


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert: piano trios .*
Disc 2
Jean-Phillipe Collard/ Augustin Dumay/ Fredric Lodeon.


----------



## Guest

AClockworkOrange said:


> I had never heard of this recording until now. I'm really quite curious, what do you think of this recording Traverso?


I think it is very good and I bought it in this box for a very attractive price.It is with a fortepiano.


----------



## Guest

Handel Flute sonatas


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini: La Bohème*

Robert Merrill (Marcello), Richard Tucker (Rodolfo), Giorgio Tozzi (Colline), Anna Moffo (Mimi), Philip Maero (Schaunard), Adelio Zagonara (Sergente dei doganieri), Mary Costa (Musetta), Giorgio Onesti (Alcindoro), Fernando Corena (Benoit)

Orchestra e Coro del Teatro dell'Opera di Roma, Erich Leinsdorf conducting.


----------



## Barbebleu

Kontrapunctus said:


> Beautifully played and extraordinary sound.


This looks interesting. Might have to hunt this down. Update! Just heard a sample. It is now ordered. Thanks Kontra for the heads-up.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Traverso said:


> I think it is very good and I bought it in this box for a very attractive price.It is with a fortepiano.


Thanks Traverso, I will definitely look into this set :tiphat:

I love Beethoven played on Fortepiano, ever since I heard Ronald Brautigam perform some his (and some of those of Mozart and Haydn's) Piano Sonatas on a reproduction instrument.

*edit - I have just found the Piano Trios (and Comcertos too) on Apple Music. I will give these a listen after work - starting with the Trios.


----------



## Guest

Hotteterre CD 1










1. Methode, Oeuvre X. : Bourrree D'Achille-Menuet - Shelley Gruskin
2. Pieces, Oeuvre II. in B-flat: Allemande 'La Cascade De St. Cloud' - Frans Bruggen, Wieland Kuijken, Gustav Leonhardt
3. Pieces, Oeuvre II. in B-flat: Sarabande' La Guimon' - Frans Bruggen, Wieland Kuijken, Gustav Leonhardt
4. Pieces, Oeuvre II. in B-flat: Courante 'L'Indifferente' (Legerement) Double - Frans Bruggen, Wieland Kuijken, Gustav Leonhardt
5. Pieces, Oeuvre II. in B-flat: Rondeau 'Le Plaintiff' (Tendrement) - Frans Bruggen, Wieland Kuijken, Gustav Leonhardt
6. Pieces, Oeuvre II. in B-flat: Menuet 'La Mignon' (Un Peu Doucement) - Frans Bruggen, Wieland Kuijken, Gustav Leonhardt
7. Pieces, Oeuvre II. in B-flat: Gigue 'L'Italienne' - Frans Bruggen, Wieland Kuijken, Gustav Leonhardt
8. Pieces, Oeuvre II.: Echos, Transversiere Seule - Barthold Kuijken
9. Sonates En Trio, Oeuvre III. in C: Prld (Gravement) - Bruce Haynes, Ku Ebbinge, Danny Bond, Gustav Leonhardt
10. Sonates En Trio, Oeuvre III. in C: Courante (Legerement) - Bruce Haynes, Ku Ebbinge, Danny Bond, Gustav Leonhardt
11. Sonates En Trio, Oeuvre III. in C: Grave - Bruce Haynes, Ku Ebbinge, Danny Bond, Gustav Leonhardt
12. Sonates En Trio, Oeuvre III. in C: Gigue (Vivement) - Bruce Haynes, Ku Ebbinge, Danny Bond, Gustav Leonhardt
13. Methode, Oeuvre X.: Contredanses 'La Pharaonne'/'La Petite Janeton' - Shelley Gruskin
14. Son En Trio, Oeuvre III. in d: Prld (Gravement) - Frans Bruggen, Walter Van Hauwe, Wieland Kuijken, Gustav Leonhardt
15. Son En Trio, Oeuvre III. in d: Fugue (Gai) - Frans Bruggen, Walter Van Hauwe, Wieland Kuijken, Gustav Leonhardt
16. Son En Trio, Oeuvre III. in d: Grave (Gracieusement) - Frans Bruggen, Walter Van Hauwe, Wieland Kuijken, Gustav Leonhardt
17. Son En Trio, Oeuvre III. in d: (Vivement, Et Croches Egales) - Frans Bruggen, Walter Van Hauwe, Wieland Kuijken, Gustav Leonhardt
18. Premier Livre De Pieces, Oeuvre II. Nouvelle Edition, Ste in D: Prld (Lentement-Gai-Lentement) - Barthold Kuijken, Weiland Kuijken, Gustav Leonhardt
19. Premier Livre De Pieces, Oeuvre II. Nouvelle Edition, Ste in D: Allemande 'La Royale' ... - Barthold Kuijken, Weiland Kuijken, Gustav Leonhardt
20. Premier Livre De Pieces, Oeuvre II. Nouvelle Edition, Ste in D: Rondeau 'Le duc D'Orleans' (Gai) - Barthold Kuijken, Weiland Kuijken, Gustav Leonhardt
21. Premier Livre De Pieces, Oeuvre II. Nouvelle Edition, Ste in D: Sarabande 'La D'Armagnac' - Barthold Kuijken, Weiland Kuijken, Gustav Leonhardt
22. Premier Livre De Pieces, Oeuvre II. Nouvelle Edition, Ste in D: Gavotte 'La Meudon' - Barthold Kuijken, Weiland Kuijken, Gustav Leonhardt
23. Premier Livre De Pieces, Oeuvre II. Nouvelle Edition, Ste in D: Menuet 'Le Comte De Brione' - Barthold Kuijken, Weiland Kuijken, Gustav Leonhardt
24. Premier Livre De Pieces, Oeuvre II. Nouvelle Edition, Ste in D: Gigue 'La Folichon' - Barthold Kuijken, Weiland Kuijken, Gustav Leonhardt
25. Methode, Oeuvre X.: Quitte La Mussete/March Des Dragons-Air - Shelley Gruskin
26. Premier Livre De Pieces, Oeuvre. Nouvelle Edition Ste in e: Prld (Lentement) - Barthold Kuijken, Weiland Kuijken, Gustav Leonhardt
27. Premier Livre De Pieces, Oeuvre. Nouvelle Edition Ste in e: Allemande 'La Fontainebleau' (Gravement) - Barthold Kuijken, Weiland Kuijken, Gustav Leonhardt
28. Premier Livre De Pieces, Oeuvre. Nouvelle Edition Ste in e: Sarabande 'Le Depart' (Douloureusement) - Barthold Kuijken, Weiland Kuijken, Gustav Leonhardt
29. Premier Livre De Pieces, Oeuvre. Nouvelle Edition Ste in e: Air 'Le Fleuri' (Gaiement) - Barthold Kuijken, Weiland Kuijken, Gustav Leonhardt
30. Premier Livre De Pieces, Oeuvre. Nouvelle Edition Ste in e: Gavotte 'La Mitilde' (Tendrement) - Barthold Kuijken, Weiland Kuijken, Gustav Leonhardt
31. Premier Livre De Pieces, Oeuvre. Nouvelle Edition Ste in e: Branle De Village 'L'Auteuil' - Barthold Kuijken, Weiland Kuijken, Gustav Leonhardt
32. Premier Livre De Pieces, Oeuvre. Nouvelle Edition Ste in e: Menuet 'Le Beaulieu' - Barthold Kuijken, Weiland Kuijken, Gustav Leonhardt


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*/ Brahms: Clarinet Quartets
Berliner soloist.


----------



## Guest

Haydn string quartets CD 11


----------



## Pugg

​*Fauré:*

Piano Quintet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 89
Piano Quintet No. 2 in C minor Op. 115

Domus: Susan Tomes (piano), Krysia Osostowicz (violin), Timothy Boulton (viola), Richard Lester (cello), with Anthony Marwood (violin)


----------



## Pugg

​*Granados / Turina.*
Beaux Arts Trio.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak:* Piano Concerto in G minor, Op. 33

_Vassily Primakov_ (piano)
Poetic Tone Pictures, Op. 85

Odense Symphony Orchestra, Justin Brown


----------



## Guest

Haydn string quartets CD 12 Opus 50 2-3-4


----------



## Heliogabo

I've been listening a lot to this great album that I discovered on spotify. I decided to buy it and just received it yesterday. Sounds a lot better. One of the greatest Eschenbach achievements I think. Performances that brings new light to this timeless compositions; the slow movement of BWV 1065 sounds like avant-minimalism (if I can say that). Magic!


----------



## Vasks

*Guglielmi - Overture to "La morte di Oloferne" (Biancalana/Bongiovanni)
W. A. Mozart - Piano Sonata #5 (Ranki/Hungaroton)
A. Romberg - Violin Concerto #3 (Revich/Sony)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti*: Lucia di Lammermoor.

Beverly Sills, Carlo Bergonzi, Piero Cappuccilli, Justino Díaz

Ambrosian Opera Chorus & London Symphony Orchestra, *Thomas Schippers*


----------



## Barbebleu

Traverso said:


> Haydn string quartets CD 11


I am very fond of the Aeolian approach to Haydn. I have them on vinyl on the Argo label. Even though I replaced them with digital copies I still like the analogue warmth for string quartets.


----------



## Pugg

Heliogabo said:


> I've been listening a lot to this great album that I discovered on spotify. I decided to buy it and just received it yesterday. Sounds a lot better. One of the greatest Eschenbach achievements I think. Performances that brings new light to this timeless compositions; the slow movement of BWV 1065 sounds like avant-minimalism (if I can say that). Magic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> It's a small treasure in the whole Bach recording collection.


----------



## Vaneyes

*LvB* Symphony 5, recorded 1977, 1974.


----------



## bharbeke

Klaus Badelt: Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl soundtrack

This score is excellent throughout, and the movie is also well worth your time. Three tracks I would recommend as wonderful and representative of the entire movie are "Blood Ritual," "The Medallion Calls," and "Bootstrap's Bootstraps."

Michael Giacchino: Mission: Impossible III soundtrack

The music supports the film, but it does not stand on its own too well. The best cue was the first, a reorchestration of the original Mission: Impossible theme.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1958. Reengineered by Rob Rapley, who also worked on Glenn Gould Edition and Bernstein Century.


----------



## Guest

Music from this German composer concertos for Organ CD 3


----------



## Heliogabo

Traverso said:


> Music from this German composer concertos for Organ CD 3


Never heard this set. Looks great!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Anna Vinnitskaya & Kremerata Baltica playing Shostakovich piano concertos. Since I regard him as a super top favorite composer, I'm listening to pieces I didn't hear too many times before. His 5th symphony is in my blood and so is string quartet no. 8. Recently a new favorite is the Preludes & fugues.


----------



## Guest

Heliogabo said:


> Never heard this set. Looks great!


It is great,believe me.

I think this edition is available.









http://www.allmusic.com/album/handel-organ-concertos-mw0001855221


----------



## Vaneyes

*Nono*, yes, yes, yes. Recorded 1988 - 2000.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Piano music by Max Reger and Robert Simpson tonight.

_Vier Spezialstudien für die linke Hand (Four Special Studies for the left hand)_ WoO (1901), _In der Nacht_ WoO (1902), _Four Piano Pieces_ WoO (1901-1903) and _Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach_ op.81 (1904):










Piano Sonata (1946), _Variations and Finale on a Theme of Haydn_ (1948), _Michael Tippett, His Mystery_ (1984) and _Variations and Finale on a Theme by Beethoven_ (1990):


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Wagner*
_Das Rheingold_
Orchestra Sinfonica di Roma della RAI
Wilhelm Furtwangler
Recorded Live in Rome (RAI) - October 1953


----------



## Conglomerate

For two harps


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Motets BWV 225-229


----------



## Heliogabo

I just received this great set:










A weird choice, you can say, but I´m starting my listening with disc 9, the cello sonata and some litttle cello & piano pieces, paired with the 2nd piano sonata.
I' ve been in a cello mood lately.
A great rendition with Heinrich Schiff accompanied by Leonskaja in the cello sonata (In fact this come from a beautiful Phillips album, which I think is not more available).
Lynn Harrel & Vladimir Ashkenazy provides the other little pieces (that I' ve never heard), and Peter Jablonsky (I don´t know him) the piano sonata.

A lot of late romantic pleasure for coming...


----------



## pmsummer

UN CAMINO DE SANTIAGO
_The Way of St. James of Compostela_
*Arianna Savall* - soprano & harp
Ensemble La Fenice
Jean Tubery - direction
_
Ricercar_


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Mendelssohn
Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 49 
Piano Trio No. 2 in C minor, Op. 66*
Trio Wanderer [HM, 2007]

My new disc of the week, a week or two back. There's something very attractive about Mendelssohn's chamber music, complete with scurrying scherzos and (in trio no. 2) some nice proto-Brahmsian touches. The Trio Wanderer are very persuasive.










*Shostakovich
Trio no. 1 in C minor, op. 8
Trio no. 2 in E minor, op. 67

Copland 
Vitebsk Trio*
Trio Wanderer [HM, 2004]

Fine chamber music playing, again.










*
Boccherini
String Quartets Op. 8, 26, 32, 33 and 44*
Appónyi-Quartett [Ars Musici, 2014]

Splendid music making, an utterly viable alternative to Haydn, of whom Boccherini was a contemporary. This has become a favourite disc of mine.


----------



## George O

Louis de Caix d'Hervelois (circa 1670-1759): Piéces de viole

Jordi Savall, viola da gamba
Ton Koopman, harpsichord (Jean-Henry Hemsch, 1754)
Ariane Maurette, viola da gamba
Hopkinson Smith, baroque guitar

on Astrée (France), from 1977
recorded 1976

5 stars

Here is the German release of the same:










Whether Piéces or Pièces is better, maybe Wandering Shade would explain?


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2005, 2004.


----------



## Guest

Man, these are intense, vibrant performances! Their tone is a bit fuller than most period-instrument groups. Fantastic sound, too.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Honegger, Symphonies Nos. 3 and 5*


----------



## George O

John Dowland(1563-1626): "Semper Dowland, Semper Dolens" (always Dowland, always doleful).

Julian Bream, lute


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Conglomerate said:


> For two harps


A lovely late Stockhausen work.


----------



## geralmar

(1992), Intersound; 5CDs. Beethoven nine symphonies plus overtures. Conductors, and conductor and soloists in ninth not named. Orchestras named, sort of ("London Festival Orchestra"). Also orchestras named on box do not always match orchestras named in CD inserts. Eroica Symphony missing half of the second movement. Over all, not a first recommendation.


----------



## pmsummer

SONGS OF ANGELS
_Songs of Ectasy c.1177-1236_
*Gauthier de Coincy*
New London Consort
Philip Pickett - director
_
Decca_


----------



## George O

*desert island disc*










Frédéric Chopin (1810-1849): Ballades

Ivan Moravec, piano

on Connoisseur Society (NYC), from 1967

5 stars

If I could listen to only one pianist playing Chopin, it would be Moravec.










Ivan Moravec (1930-2015) RIP.


----------



## Sonata




----------



## Pugg

*Daniil Trifovov plays Liszt.*
Disc 1


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Mozart*: Clarinet Concerto & Clarinet Quintet
Boston Symphony String Quartet

Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Munch

_Benny Goodman_ (clarinet)


----------



## MozartsGhost

Continuing today on the Beethoven Symphony Cycle
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti conducting

_Egmont-Overture
Symphony No 2 in D major, Op 36
Symphony No 3 in E flat major 'Eroica' Op 55_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*:Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104/* Saint-Saëns*: Cello Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 33

Mstislav Rostropovich (cello)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## Badinerie

Bit of Saint Saens in the morning Violin Concerto no 3 playing at the moment. 
Philips lp 420 198-1


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony no 4

New York Philharmonic/ Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*: Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 53

Romance in F minor, Op. 11

Itzhak Perlman (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Pugg

Badinerie said:


> Bit of Saint Saens in the morning Violin Concerto no 3 playing at the moment.
> Philips lp 420 198-1


Once Dutch pride.....nowadays it's very quits around the woman.


----------



## Merl

Not dug this one out in ages but it's a very interesting set and the 4th (so exciting), the 7th and 8th are exceptionally fine. The 9th still doesn't work for me and the acoustics are a bit reverberant (especially in the first few symphonies) but the joy of the music-making shines through. Seriously check out the 4th if you haven't heard it. Superb account.


----------



## Badinerie

International womans day today. BBC Radio three playing works by women composers and performers.
Love Radio Three!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana*
_Carlo Bergonzi, Fiorenza Cossotto_, Adriane Martino, Maria Gracia Allegri, Giangiacomo Guelfi
Coro e Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala, Herbert von Karajan

*Leoncavallo: I Pagliacci*

_Carlo Bergonzi (tenor), Joan Carlyle (soprano)_, Giuseppe Taddei (baritone), Ugo Benelli (tenor), Rolando Panerai (baritone), Giuseppe Morresi (bass) & Franco Ricciardi (tenor)

Coro e Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala : Herbert von Krajan.


----------



## itarbrt

I choose this one .


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Piano concertos.
Leif Ove Andsnes , pianist and conductor.


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Pugg

​
*Jonas Kaufmann: Romantic arias.*


----------



## Guest

Mozart Serenade KV 361 "Gran partita" :angel: Serenade KV 375


----------



## Pugg

​
*Field* : Piano music.
Pietro Spada.Disc 1


----------



## sbmonty

Piano Concerto No. 2


----------



## Pugg

​* Chopin/Mozart/Hummel* : Alexander Krichel

Chopin: Krakowiak op. 1
Mozart-Variationen op. 2 "La ci darm la mano" for piano & orchestera
Hummel: Fantasie op. 116 r Oberons Zauberhorn" for Klavier & Orchestera
Mozart: Klavierkonzert Nr. 12 A-Dur KV 414

Polish Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra Sopot, Wojciech Rajski


----------



## Vasks

*Gassmann - Overture to "Filosofia ed amore" (Alimena/Naxos)
F. J. Haydn - Piano Trio in E-flat, Hob.XV:36 (Beaux Arts/Philips)
Richter - Grand Symphony #2 in F (Hakkinen/Naxos)
Nisle - Quintet for Flute, Horn and Strings in C (Consortium Classicum/cpo)*


----------



## pmsummer

STRAIGHT FROM THE HEART
_The Chansonnier Cordiforme - 15th c._
*Anonymous, Ghizeghem, Binchois, Vincenet, Tinctoris, Morton, Dufay, Ockeghem*
Ensemble Leones
Marc Lewon - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## Pugg

​
*St Matthew Passion, BWV244*

Lucia Popp (Soprano), Andrea Ihle (Soprano), Helga Termer (Soprano), Marjana Lipovsek (Contralto), Johanna Schneiderheinze (Contralto), Elisabeth Wilke (Contralto), Peter Schreier (Tenor), Eberhard Büchner (Tenor), Wegner Ekkehard (Tenor), Ekkehard Wlaschiha (Baritone), Andreas Scheibner (Baritone), Robert Holl (Bass), Theo Adam (Bass), Hans-Joachim Ribbe (Bass), Klaus Henkel (Bass), Hermann Christian Polster (Bass)

Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Dresdner Kapellknaben & Staatskapelle Dresden: Peter Schreier conducting.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2005.


----------



## Guest

Couperin Office des Ténèbres


----------



## Guest

pmsummer said:


> STRAIGHT FROM THE HEART
> _The Chansonnier Cordiforme - 15th c._
> *Anonymous, Ghizeghem, Binchois, Vincenet, Tinctoris, Morton, Dufay, Ockeghem*
> Ensemble Leones
> Marc Lewon - director
> _
> Naxos_


Did you read this?

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2017/Jan/Straight_heart_8573325.htm


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> *Daniil Trifovov plays Liszt.*
> Disc 1


Rarely has a recording been so perfectly named.


----------



## Guest

Olivier Messiaen: Vingt Regards sur l'Enfant Jesus


----------



## pmsummer

Traverso said:


> Did you read this?
> 
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2017/Jan/Straight_heart_8573325.htm


I have now. I feel guilty for sitting down and listening to whole disc when it arrived. ;-)


----------



## Guest

pmsummer said:


> I have now. I feel guilty for sitting down and listening to whole disc when it arrived. ;-)


Do not feel guilty,it is part of life throughout the historie of mankind.Sometimes flowers flourish on a dung hill.


----------



## deprofundis

I'm listening to thee utter brillance of *Manuel Cardoso* , Requiem _, Tallis Scholars_, were can you go wrong whit this released , it's magnificent, pure vocal music of ''grandeure''.

Than i'm paying a tribute to thee English Whit* Virgin and Child* a compilation of England finest composers of 15-16 century

:tiphat: i would like to thank my friends and followers on talk classical and complete stranger who i had inspired hmm..


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I've listened to this many times! Now my wife wanted to hear it again


----------



## bharbeke

I listened to a recommended recording of Schubert's Winterreise, and I liked it a lot better this time. This was the version with Ian Bostridge and Leil Ove Andsnes.

I also checked out the first two symphonies by Ferdinand Ries, and I liked them both. The performers were the Zurich Chamber Orchestra, conducted by Howard Griffiths.


----------



## Guest

Luigi Rossi Oratoria per la Settimana Santa
Un Peccator Pentito "Spargete sospiri"


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...I was wrong about the Maisky recording before. My wife wanted his Schubert recording, not the Russian one.


----------



## Sonata




----------



## realdealblues

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

_Piano Concerto #5 in D, K. 175
Piano Concerto #6 in B-flat, K. 238
Piano Concerto #8 in C, K. 246 "Lutzow"
Rondo in D, K. 382_
*[Rec. 1990]*









Pianist: András Schiff
Sándor Végh/Camerata Academica des Mozarteums Salzburg


----------



## jim prideaux

Martinu's 2nd,3rd and 4th Piano Concertos performed by Firkusny,Pesek and the Czech Phil.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Felix Mendelssohn: Die erste Walpurgisnacht Op.60
Kurt Masur & Gewandhausorchester Leipzig*
- Annelies Burmeister - Contralto 
- Eberhard Büchner - Tenor
- Siegfried Lorentz - Baritone 
- Siegfried Vogel - Bass

Recorded in September 1973. A remarkable performance of the piece indeed.


----------



## Heliogabo

Antonio Janigro plays Bach










This double cd has a special place in my collection since it was the first (and for many years the only) that I had of the Bach cello suites.
Aside this is a mono recording that sounds very fine, and a quite enjoyable rendition. I think I could include it in my top 5 favorites. Janigro's performance deserves more recognition.


----------



## bharbeke

John Williams: Jurassic Park score

The music always sounds good, but special mention must be made of the main theme. It is a classic of film music and modern classical music in general. My favorite tracks to listen to are "Theme From Jurassic Park," "Journey to the Island," "Welcome to Jurassic Park," and "High-Wire Stunts."


----------



## Guest

Fabulous playing and sound. I opted for hi-res downloads rather than paying $86-695 for the SACD!


----------



## Vronsky

*Debussy: Trois Nocturnes (Jean Martinon)*










Claude Debussy: Trois Nocturnes
Orchestre national de l'ORTF *·* Jean Martinon


----------



## pmsummer

VARIATIONS FOR WINDS, STRINGS AND KEYBOARDS
*Steve Reich*
SHAKER LOOPS
*John Adams*
San Francisco Symphony
Edo de Waart - conductor
_
Philips_


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Dvorak*
_Symphony No 8 - Scherzo capriccioso_
Cleveland Orchestra
Christoph von Dohnanyi conducting


----------



## pmsummer

FRAGMENTS
_The fragmented survival of the distant musical past in manuscript collections which are often in incomplete or damaged condition, and to the fragmentation of Christianity into Eastern Orthodoxy and Western Catholicism._
*Anonymous, Perotinus, Matteo Da Perugia, Antonio Zachara da Teramo, Manuel Gazes, John Plousiadenos*
Theatre of Voices
Paul Hillier - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Marinera

deprofundis said:


> I'm listening to thee utter brillance of *Manuel Cardoso* , Requiem _, Tallis Scholars_, were can you go wrong whit this released , it's magnificent, pure vocal music of ''grandeure''.


Omg, you could sell anything with El Greco on the cover to me.

Haven't listened to Manuel Cardoso requiem. Listening Cardoso Missa on Harmonia mundi label now


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2001.


----------



## deprofundis

I'm lisening to one heck of a cd, true & so beautifull, mighty and hard hitting ars vetus, of* Hic et Nunc *: Capella de ministers, Carles Magraner, woaw i mean woawy!!, this is the best cd i heard from Capella de ministers so far and it's a live, what are you waiting for !!! mandatory listen or your missing on some utter joyride of your life it's like behing there in the 13th century Spain ,catapulted trought time and space into another foreing lore time.I will seriously beat you up , if you dont get this(i'm kidding) :lol:

this is so awesome but awesome is a weak word, more than awesome, ravishing enchanting???

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano Sonatas Nos. 30, 31 & 32
Analogue cycle.
Alfred Brendel


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Rarely has a recording been so perfectly named.


I am surprised that only a few members seems to have it, I know Bettina, you and I, very strange .


----------



## senza sordino

This listening project happened over two days, Sunday and today.

I listened to all of the symphonies of Sibelius, and the fillers on this set of four CDs 









Grieg Peer Gynt Suites, Piano Concerto, Lyric Suite, Holberg Suite, Lyric Pieces, Symphonic Dances, both of these lovely disks









Grieg Violin Sonatas









Grieg and Sibelius String Quartets, and Nielsen At the bier of a young artists









Sibelius Kullervo


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: Flute and Harp concertos,
Makes me happy this music.


----------



## Pugg

*Debussy*: String Quartet in G minor, Op. 10
*Fauré*:String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
*Ravel*: String Quartet in F major

*Quatuor Ebène*
Outstanding musicians.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> I am surprised that only a few members seems to have it, I know Bettina, you and I, very strange .


Those in the know, know...


----------



## Badinerie

Debussy Preludes Books 1 and 2. Martin Jones.As the sun was rising La Cathedrale Engloutie was playing. Superb.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin:* Works for orchestra and piano.

Andante spianato & Grande Polonaise, Op. 22
Krakowiak - Concert Rondo in F, Op. 14
Variations on Mozart's 'La ci darem la mano' in B flat major, Op. 2
Fantasia in A major on Polish Airs, Op. 13
Nocturne No. 20 in C sharp minor, Op. post.

*Jan Lisiecki* (piano)

NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester, Krzysztof Urbański.
Just arrived .


----------



## Guest

Salve festa dies,the opening of the first cd, its a beautiful opening .I love this Eastern hymn.:angel:
This was for me a must when it was available on cd.(2)
I found it on video, so everybody interested can listen.


----------



## Pugg

​*Puccini: Manon Lescaut.*

Mirella Freni, Placido Domingo , Brusan, Rydl,Gambill et al.

Giusippe Sinopoli conducting.


----------



## Marinera

deprofundis said:


> I'm lisening to one heck of a cd, true & so beautifull, mighty and hard hitting ars vetus, of* Hic et Nunc *: Capella de ministers, Carles Magraner, woaw i mean woawy!!, this is the best cd i heard from Capella de ministers so far and it's a live, what are you waiting for !!! mandatory listen or your missing on some utter joyride of your life it's like behing there in the 13th century Spain ,catapulted trought time and space into another foreing lore time.I will seriously beat you up , if you dont get this(i'm kidding) :lol:
> 
> this is so awesome but awesome is a weak word, more than awesome, ravishing enchanting???
> 
> :tiphat:


Great disc!

I was eyeballing it when it was still on preoder, but with the length of my list... and some of the cds on it about to be sold out.. I can only hope I'll aquire it in the near future.


----------



## Guest

Biber-Rosenmüller-Buxtehude-Kühnel-Schenk recorded in 1971


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*:Mass in C major, Op. 86
Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt, Op. 112
Elegiac Song

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra,Robert Shaw.


----------



## Pugg

*Strauss*: Ein Heldenleben; Death & Transfiguration
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Goldberg variations
According to Mr.Taggart,"this is more than random' pingel-pingel-dingel-dingel".:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Granados: *
Liliana, lyric poem
arr. Casals

Elisenda; Suite oriental (Suite arabe)
Dani Espasa (piano)
Orquestra Simfònica de Barcelona i Nacional de Catalunya, Pablo González.


----------



## Vasks

*Ries - Don Carlos Overture (Griffiths/cpo)
Kalkbrenner - Piano Concerto #2 (Shelley/Hyperion)*


----------



## Judith

Brahms Symphony No 3

Simon Rattle
Berliner Philharmoniker 

Got Deja Vu about opening of first movement! I might be wrong but very similar to opening of Brahms Double Concerto!


----------



## deprofundis

I bought two cds on itune,, two great cds:

*Colores del sur *: _Enrike Solinis_ , Euskal Baroque Ensemble (glossa)
*A royal song book* : Spanish music from the time of Columbus (naxos)

Have a nice day friends and followers of talk classicals :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*; Impromptus.
Andrei Gavrilov piano.


----------



## Guest

Marco Vitale Ruckers 1604 Byrd-Sweelinck-Peerson
This is realy a beauty,fine playing and the recording is exceptional.
Thanks to the recommendation of Wandering Shade


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner*: Lohengrin

Wolfgang Windgassen (Lohengrin), Eleanor Steber (Elsa), Hermann Uhde (Telramund), Astrid Varnay (Ortrud), Josef Greindl (King Heinrich), Hans Braun (Herald)

Chorus and Orchestra of the Bayreuth Festival, Joseph Keilberth

Recorded 1953.


----------



## Heliogabo

My used cd dealer brought me this (rather rare) gem:

*Carl Seemann plays Bach*










Seeman is a fine and interesting pianist, who seems to be nearly forgotten (or am I wrong?). I've enyojed before his DG Bach and Stravinsky recordings, but didn't new about the existence of this.
He plays Inventions and two french suites (3 & 6). About the later his approach is surprisingly near to Perahia´s recent reading, to my ears.


----------



## Guest

Mi Verry Joy
songs of fifteenth-century Englishmen
BEDYNGHAM . DUNSTABLE . FRYE

The Medieval Ensemble of London Peter Davies & Timothy Davies


----------



## Vronsky

*Stravinsky: Threni & Requiem Canticles (DeFilharmonie & Philippe Herreweghe)*










Igor Stravinsky: Threni & Requiem Canticles
Collegium Vocale Gent *·* Royal Flemish Philharmonic *·* Philippe Herreweghe

Many thanks to Mahlerian for this recommendation.


----------



## MozartsGhost

Continuing on the 2nd installment of the _Der Ring Des Nibelungen_
*Wagner*
_Die Walkure_
LSO
Leinsdorf


----------



## premont

Traverso said:


> Marco Vitale Ruckers 1604 Byrd-Sweelinck-Peerson
> This is realy a beauty,fine playing and the recording is exceptional.
> Thanks to the recommendation of Wandering Shade


I ordered this a few days ago - also on Wandering Shade's recommendation. Now I almost cannot wait until it arrives.


----------



## hpowders

Johannes Brahms Two String Quintets
Boston Symphony Chamber Players

Over the last three or four months, this is the music I have been listening to most frequently and these are the performances that I listen to most often.


----------



## bharbeke

Also posted in the "Pieces That Have Blown You Away Recently" thread, Richard Strauss' Ein Heldenleben is a wonderful piece of music. Bernard Haitink and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra were the performers.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988, 1987.


----------



## pmsummer

¡JÁCARAS!
_18th Century Spanish Baroque Guitar Music of Santiago De Murcia_
*Paul O'Dette* - baroque guitar
Andrew Lawrence-King - harp and psaltery
Pedro Estevan - percussion
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach

Italian concerto BWV 971 - French Overture BWV 831 - 4 Duetti BWV 802-805 - Chromatic Fantasy BWV 903


----------



## bharbeke

Rossini: Otello (Jesus Lopez-Cobos, Philharmonia Orchestra, Jose Carrera, etc.)

Those who are only listening to Rossini's overtures, great as they are, are missing out. This is the second opera of his that I have thoroughly enjoyed out of three (William Tell being great and Barber of Seville being all right). One positive attribute is that he makes the recitative parts musically interesting. It's not just a sort of chant like you sometimes hear in opera but fully realized melody, too. Carrera is in fine voice in this opera, and the rest of the cast is also fine. I will have to listen to more Rossini opera!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson - chamber works.

Simpson's reputation for chamber music rests largely on his wonderful cycle of 15 string quartets but they are complimented by miscellaneous other goodies as well. Here are four of them...

Horn Quartet (1975), Horn Trio (1984), Violin Sonata (1984) and Piano Trio (1988-89):


----------



## Wandering Shade

Traverso said:


> Marco Vitale Ruckers 1604 Byrd-Sweelinck-Peerson
> This is realy a beauty,fine playing and the recording is exceptional.
> Thanks to the recommendation of Wandering Shade





premont said:


> I ordered this a few days ago - also on Wandering Shade's recommendation. Now I almost cannot wait until it arrives.


I am glad you enjoyed it Traverso, and I hope you will too premont. This is a beautiful CD indeed, and relatively little known: I thought it deserved to be appreciated by harpsichord connoisseurs & lovers like you.


----------



## Guest

Pancrace Royer Pièces de Clavecin (1746)

William Christie


----------



## Wandering Shade

Elizabethan Songs and Dances
("songs without words, and dances for fingers":
harpsichord pieces by Byrd, Farnaby, Gibbons, Peerson, Bull)

Colin Tilney, flemish harpsichord built by Hubert Bédard & David Ley

No recording date · (P) 1987

CBC Radio Canada · Musica Viva

Of all the many beautiful recordings Colin Tilney devoted to the Virginalists, this one is probably my favorite one. Superb program, including Byrd's _The Bells_, his _Earl of Salisbury_ Pavan & Galliard (with subtly embellished repeats in the Pavan), Gibbons' lovely A-minor Ground (Tilney recorded it many times), and Bull's set of variations on _Why ask you?_ The tone of the little flemish harpsichord after Ruckers is gorgeous.

And, as a follow-up to a previous George O post, Tilney at age 50:












George O said:


> And Tilney at age 40:


----------



## Wandering Shade

Nearly 40 years later, it remains the best version of these astounding pieces, IMHO.

And yet I value highly Rousset's recordings.



Traverso said:


> Pancrace Royer Pièces de Clavecin (1746)
> 
> William Christie


----------



## Wandering Shade

Have you heard Jean Rondeau's recent recording of selected Royer's pieces, on the anonymous harpsichord in the Château d'Assas, in the South of France? Here's a video with _Le Vertigo_:








Traverso said:


> Pancrace Royer Pièces de Clavecin (1746)
> 
> William Christie


----------



## jim prideaux

Mozart-Symphonies 38 and 39 performed by Mackerras and the Prague C.O.


----------



## Guest

Wandering Shade said:


> Have you heard Jean Rondeau's recent recording of selected Royer's pieces, on the anonymous harpsichord in the Château d'Assas, in the South of France? Here's a video with _Le Vertigo_:


The piece has a comical side,do you agree From what I here I still prefer the recording with Christie .It is too much fire but great fun.
Youre recommendations are most welcome.:tiphat:
Hopefully tomorrow the box with the secular songs Dufay


----------



## Wandering Shade

Traverso said:


> The piece has a comical side,do you agree


Yes, sure!



Traverso said:


> From what I here I still prefer the recording with Christie .


So do I. But the harpsichord in Assas is so extraordinary, and so beautiful (it was not _too much_ restored, compared to some others). I heard Jean Rondeau play Rameau's complete 1728 Suites (and Bach's Chaconne in the Brahms transcription) on this instrument three years ago. I was very lucky: there is less than 50 seats in the little music room you see in the video. Well, I have heard some famous antique harpsichords in concerts, but none compares to this one. The fullness of sound! It's incredible. You can't imagine that, even from the best recordings.



Traverso said:


> Youre recommendations are most welcome.:tiphat:
> Hopefully tomorrow the box with the secular songs Dufay


You didn't need any recommendation for this one, and there is little risk you dislike it!


----------



## Vronsky

*Orff: Carmina Burana (Christian Thielemann)*










Carl Orff: Carmina Burana
Christian Thielemann *·* Christiane Oelze *·* Chor und Orchester der Deutschen Oper Berlin *·* Simon Keenlyside *·* David Kuebler


----------



## KenOC

Cerulean, from the album Hoodoo Zephyr. John Adams noodling on his synth with less than serious intent. A diversion.


----------



## pmsummer

THE LAST SLEEP OF THE VIRGIN
_A Veneration for String Quartet and Handbells_
THE HIDDEN TREASURE
*John Tavener*
SUMMA, FRATRES
*Arvo Pärt* 
Chilingirian Quartet
_
Virgin Classics_


----------



## hpowders

George O said:


> Frédéric Chopin (1810-1849): Ballades
> 
> Ivan Moravec, piano
> 
> on Connoisseur Society (NYC), from 1967
> 
> 5 stars
> 
> If I could listen to only one pianist playing Chopin, it would be Moravec.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivan Moravec (1930-2015) RIP.


Moravec was also great in Debussy and pretty fine in Mozart too!


----------



## George O

François Couperin (1668-1733)

Second Livre de piéces de clavecin, Neuviême & Dixiême Ordres

Blandine Verlet, harpsichord (Pierre Donzelague, Lyon 1716)

on Astrée (France), from 1979

5 stars


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven*: String Quartets
Disc 3
Alban Berg Quartet


----------



## deprofundis

I'm currently listening to* Giovanni(jean or john) Maria Trabaci,* book 1 3 cds than book 2 4 cds on naxos, on of many gems on naxos early music categoty.Peerless beauty, mastership, skillful exercise of the keyboard, i deeply love this.


----------



## Pugg

bharbeke said:


> Rossini: Otello (Jesus Lopez-Cobos, Philharmonia Orchestra, Jose Carrera, etc.)
> 
> Those who are only listening to Rossini's overtures, great as they are, are missing out. This is the second opera of his that I have thoroughly enjoyed out of three (William Tell being great and Barber of Seville being all right). One positive attribute is that he makes the recitative parts musically interesting. It's not just a sort of chant like you sometimes hear in opera but fully realized melody, too. Carrera is in fine voice in this opera, and the rest of the cast is also fine. I will have to listen to more Rossini opera!


Great idea, if you did like this one please do try : Elisabetta regina d'Inghilterra also Carreras with Caballe .


----------



## Pugg

Vronsky said:


> Carl Orff: Carmina Burana
> Christian Thielemann *·* Christiane Oelze *·* Chor und Orchester der Deutschen Oper Berlin *·* Simon Keenlyside *·* David Kuebler


This one is spectacular recorded, every detail can be heard.


----------



## Bettina

Biber: Requiem and Steffani: Stabat Mater.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Mass in C/ *Schubert*: Mass in G.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

​*Quatuor Ebène play Felix and Fanny Mendelssohn

*

*Mendelssohn*:
String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
String Quartet No. 6 in F minor, Op. 80

*Mendelssohn, Fanny*:
String Quartet in E flat major

Quatuor Ebène.

Five star playing!


----------



## tortkis

Entre Aventuras y Encantamientos (Música para Don Quijote) - La Grande Chapell, Angel Recasens (Lauda, 2005)









_This recording presents a musical selection divided in two parts. The first part contains music familiar to Don Quijote: music prior to 1605 with lyrics taken from old ballads. And, on the other hand, the second part contains music that Alonso Quijano and Cervantes himself were listening to: that is to say, music from the first decades of the seventeenth century._


----------



## Badinerie

Bit early in the morning for this but im in the mood. Not my fave symphony no 1 though.


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven*: piano sonatas
Louis Lortie on the piano.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet: Le Cid*

_Plácido Domingo (Rodrigue), Grace Bumbry (Chimène ),_ Paul Plishka (Don Diègue), Jake Gardner (Le Roi), Eleanor Bergquist (L'Infante), Clinton Ingram (Don Arias), Theodore Hodges (Don Alonzo), Arnold Voketatis (Don Gormas), Peter Lightfoot (Moorish Envoy), John Adams (St James)

Opera Orchestra Of New York & Byrne Camp Chorale, Eve Queler conducting.


----------



## Guest

I am happy to say that this morning two packages lay waiting in my letterbox.First this complete set of the complete orchestral works by Handel and the Dufay Box and everything is in excellent condition,some of the cd's were never touched.

I allways had a soft spot for these recordings and although I am a great advocate for the HIP I never found a recording that satisfied me ,regardles if it was Gardiner,Pinnock,Savall,Hogwood or other straightjacked performances.
These recordings seems the most satisfactory and giving me the most pleasure.
First the Fireworks followed by the Watermusic with the just amount of pomp.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*: Goldberg variations.
Igor Levit


----------



## Guest

Guillaume Dufay CD 1 Glad to have this fine set of ancient songs.
Many years ago the man in the recordshop hold this box up to me,I was not interested in these secular songs.Fortunately I found this fine copy.
While I am listening I cannot say otherwise than that this is so beautifull:angel:

PAR DROIT JE PUIS BIEN COMPLAINDRE ET GEMIR:angel:

I have every right to complain and moan,

THis box is hard to come by but it can be downloaded.
What I do not know is when you download this you get the libretto as well.
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/c/Dufay/all/9


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert: String Quartets.*

Death and the maiden.
Melos Quartet


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Vasks

*Corigliano - Promenade Overture (Werthen/Telarc)
J. Adams - Violin Concerto (Kremer/Nonesuch)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy*: La Mer
Images for orchestra: II. Ibéria
Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
*Rave*l: Mother goose suite .

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, _Paul Paray_


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Don Giovanni & Die Entführung for Wind Ensemble 
*Rossini*: Overtures (Il barbiere di Siviglia & L'italiana in Algeri)

_Netherlands Wind Ensemble_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress*

Ian Bostridge (Tom Rakewell), Bryn Terfel (Nick Shadow), Deborah York (Anne Trulove), Anne Sofie von Otter (Baba the Turk), Anne Howells (Mother Goose), Peter Bronder (Sellem), Martin Robson (Trulove), Julian Clarkson (Keeper of the Madhouse)

Monteverdi Choir, London Symphony Orchestra, John Eliot Gardiner.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Ludwig van Beethoven: The Piano Trios 'Archduke' and 'Ghost'
Jos Van Immerseel, Vera Beths and Anner Bylsmer

Listening inspired by Traverso earlier in this thread. I found these two pieces on Apple Music and I have to say I am really enjoying these performances.

My only other recordings are those with Jacqueline Du Pre et al. from her boxed set. Whilst I enjoy those too, these are a breath of fresh air. The Fortepiano catches my ear positively and the performances of all three musicians is superb. The clarity is very beneficial.

I have heard far far too few other recordings (well only one other really and also unusually) to try and rate this other than to say as a recording I regard it fairly highly. I will be returning to this again before turning in for the night.


----------



## Sonata

A very fine album


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Partitas 1-2-6
Besides my two favorite recordings who Gustav Leonhardt made ,these are played wich a very attractive energetic drive.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Bach*: Goldberg variations.
> Igor Levit


How do you like the Rzewski? Something tells me it might be a little beyond your comfort zone! (Levit certainly displays some astounding technique and musicality in it, though.)


----------



## George O

Johannes Brahms (1833-1897): Symphony No. 4 in E minor, op 98

Chicago Symphony Orchestra / Carlo Maria Giulini

on Angel (Hollywood, California), from 1970

5 stars


----------



## hpowders

In the tradition of Saturday Symphonies, Haydn Symphony No. 93 with George Szell directing the Cleveland Orchesta; the only performance I have ever heard that plays up the vulgar bassoon joke toward the end of movement two.

Bravo Maestro Szell!!


----------



## Guest

Bach Glen Wilson


----------



## George O

Robert Schumann (1810-1856)

Kreisleriana, op 16
Novellette in F major, op 21, no 1
Novellette in F-sharp minor, op 21, no 8

Youri Egorov, piano
(1954-1988) RIP

on Peters International (NYC), from 1978
licensed from EMI-Holland

5 stars
This is my favorite Kreisleriana.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

I am going with Eugen Jochum and the London Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1999.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Ralph Vaughan Williams: Job - a Masque for Dancing 
Sit Adrian Boult & the London Symphony Orchestra 

CD8 of the EMI Boult/Vaughan Williams box set, this recording was made in 1970 and is an excellent performance.


----------



## Guest

One might argue that "Capriccio Espagnol," "Pictures at an Exhibition" and " The Firebird Suite Round Dance of the Princesses" do not belong on the guitar, but Caballero certainly makes a convincing case. Staggering playing and very good sound.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's 7th Symphony, Wyn Morris with the London Symphony Orchestra. From that new 99-cent download. Solid performance, good sound.


----------



## Guest

I started with No.3 on this new release. Predictably, she's volatile and dramatic, but also plays some ravishing pianissimos. The outer movements are a bit faster than I'm used to, but they work for me. Good sound; however, the tympani and bass drum are a bit feeble.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## George O

Darius Milhaud (1892-1974)

The Dreams of Jacob (Les Reves de Jacob), op 294: Choreographic Suite for Oboe and Strings
-Gareth Hulse, oboe
-members of the Sonant Ensemble:
-Hazel Smith, violin
-Robin Grice, viola
-Katherine Thulborn, cello
-Roger Dean, double bass

Duo for Two Violins, op 258 (Opus Americanum 42) (1945)
-Hazel Smith, violin
-Maureen Smith, violin

String Quintet No. 1 (also known as the Deuxieme Quintette), op 316 (1952)
-members of the Sonant Ensemble:
-Hazel Smith, violin
-Rosamund Kitchen, violin
-Robin Grice, viola
-Katherine Thulborn, cello
-Roger Dean, double bass

Sonatine for Two Violins, op 221 (Opus Americanum 4), (1940)
-Hazel Smith, violin
-Maureen Smith, violin

on Phoenix (London), from 1982

5 stars


----------



## deprofundis

*Andrea Gabrieli*: Missa bassa a San Marco & missa Vexilla Regis, motets 6 and 7 voices, on Tactus(label)
Superbe polyphony, i never bought from this label, this is my first time and not disapointed at all, beside Gabrieli is a crucial , fondamental classical composer to have of renaissance era the glorious 16th century.

Now for futile detail of tonight...

_I'm receiving a friend tonight so i bought something to drink Raynald's Brandy, the taste is sweet, better than st-remy,
we wont drink the entire bottle, just a glasses or two, since it's Friday, i had discover brandy and french vanilla coffee in it
taste like Bailey, this is an old irish trick, goodnight folks , friends and followers stay tune and please take good care.
_
:tiphat:


----------



## KenOC

Checking out another 99-center, all of Beethoven's quartets played by the Colorado Quartet. An excellent performance of the Op. 59 No. 3.


----------



## Sonata

continuing my string quartet traversal with this:


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No.3 ("Pastoral"). Previn/London Symphony. RCA vinyl set.
Elgar: Cockaigne Overture (London Town). Solti/London Philharmonic. London vinyl.
Delius: Double Concerto. Menuhin violin, Tortelier 'cello. Davies/Royal Philharmonic. EMI vinyl.
Butterworth: Two English Idylls. Boult/London Philharmonic. Lyrita vinyl.


----------



## Janspe

*J. S. Bach: The 6 English Suites*

A major, BWV. 806
A minor, BWV. 807
G minor, BWV. 808
F major, BWV. 809
E minor BWV. 810
D minor, BWV. 811

András Schiff, piano









I swallowed the complete set in one go, and I feel a bit exhausted now - but the music is so good that I really don't care. This is music that I will never grow tired of, music that has such a strong beating heart that it never feels old. Schiff is _the_ Bach player for me, and I intend to go through all of the suites, then the concertos, then the Goldberg variations, and finally the WTC... I love this music deeply, and it's always a pleasure to come back to it.


----------



## Pugg

​
For the Saturday symphony tradition:
*Haydn* : symphony 93
Antal Dorati.


----------



## Bettina

Schütz: The Christmas Story and Gabrieli: Christmas Motets. Beautifully performed by The King's Consort, directed by Robert King. I had a wonderful time listening to this today...it felt like I was celebrating Christmas in March!


----------



## Pugg

Bettina said:


> Schütz: The Christmas Story and Gabrieli: Christmas Motets. Beautifully performed by The King's Consort, directed by Robert King. I had a wonderful time listening to this today...it felt like I was celebrating Christmas in March!


Look from the bright site in about 10 months it is Christmas, again.
But First SUMMER!!!!!


----------



## Pugg

​*Scarlatti*; sonatas.
Evegeny Sudbin.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> How do you like the Rzewski? Something tells me it might be a little beyond your comfort zone! (Levit certainly displays some astounding technique and musicality in it, though.)


 You read me like book, only played it twice and would never have bought id separately.


----------



## Pugg

ArtMusic said:


>


I have to say ArtMusic you know how to find good music on CPO.


----------



## Pugg

​*Leopold Mozart.*
Wonderful played by L.M.P and Matthias Bambert


----------



## Andolink

*Harrison Birtwistle*: _The Mask of Orpheus_ (1973-1986)
Jon Garrison (tenor) - The Man 
Arwel Huw Morgan (baritone) - The Caller 
Alan Opie (baritone) - The Man 
Anne-Marie Owens (mezzo) - The Myth/Persephone 
Jean Rigby (mezzo) - The Woman
Peter Bronder (tenor) - The Myth/Hades 
Omar Ebrahim (baritone) - The Myth/Charon 
Marie Angel (soprano) - The Oracle of the Dead/Hecate 
Juliet Booth (soprano) - Woman/Fury 1 
Philippa Dames-Longworth (soprano) - Woman/Fury 2 
Elizabeth McCormack (mezzo) - Woman/Fury 3
Stephen Allen (tenor) - Priest/Judge 1 
Nicholas Folwell (baritone) - Priest/Judge 2 
Stephen Richardson (bass) - Priest/Judge 3
BBC Singers 
BBC Symphony Orchestra/Sir Andrew Davis 
rec. live, Royal Festival Hall, London, 11-12 April 1996


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cherubini: Cantatas.*

Maïlys de Villoutreys, Ursula Eittinger & Andreas Karasiak

Kölner Academie, Michael Alexander Willens


----------



## Andolink

*Robert Johnson & William Lawes*: (various vocal and instrumental pieces from the time of Charles I)


----------



## Haydn man

A pair of Haydn No.93 for this weeks SS
Not heard the Szell before, he certainly highlights the bassoon musical joke to good effect


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming:* _The Beautiful Voice _


----------



## Wandering Shade

Johann Sebastian Bach

Sonaten & Partiten

Sigiswald Kuijken, violin by Giovanni Grancino, Milano c.1700

Recorded 1981

Deutsche Harmonia Mundi / EMI

:: Another desert island disc ::


----------



## Pugg

​
*Monteverdi: Vespers
Vespro della Beata Vergine* (1610)

Jill Gomez, Felicity Palmer, Robert Tear, Philip Langridge, John Shirley-Quirk

Bassano, G:Hodie Christus natus est
Gabrieli, G:Audite principes a 16, C 123
Quem Vidistis pastores a 12, C 77
Salvator noster a 15, C 80

O Magnum Mysterium
Monteverdi Choir & Orchestra, Philip Jones Brass Ensemble, John Eliot Gardiner.


----------



## Judith

Tchaikovsky 2nd Piano Concerto

Stephen Hough 
Minnesota Orchestra 
Conducted by Osmo Vanska 

My late Father never liked this one and I don't know why! Beautiful!


----------



## Vronsky

*Mozart: Symphony No. 40 (Pinnock & The English Concert)*










Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphony No. 40 in G minor, K. 550
The English Concert *·* Trevor Pinnock


----------



## Guest

George Frideric Handel Six Concerti Grossi OP. 6 1-2-3-4-5-6 (CD 3)

English Chamber Orchestra Raymond Leppard


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana*

Elena Souliotis (Santuzza), Mario del Monaco (Turiddu), Tito Gobbi (Alfio), Stefania Malagù (Lola), Anna Di Stasio (Lucia)

Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Silvio Varviso conducting.


----------



## Judith

Listening to best of both worlds!

Shostakovich Piano Trio No 2

Joshua Bell
Steven Isserlis
Olli Mustonen

From album "The Best of Joshua Bell"

In the mood for something challenging!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Today's listening is via Apple Music again and is one of my main reasons for giving music streaming a try - to road test albums I'm thinking of buying down the line.

I am going listen to these two today:
1. Carl Nielsen - Masquerade excerpts et al. (Orchestral Music) - Thomas Dausgaard & the Danish National Symphony Orchestra. This has been on my wish list for a while so I look forward to hearing these. I only have the Symphonies on CD (Berglund, Blomstedt & Davis). I have heard Blomstedt perform the Helios Overture on the radio but the remaining works are new to me.

2. Ralph Vaughan Williams - Symphony No.9 & Job - a Masque for Dancing - Sir Andrew Davis & the Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra. I really enjoy RVW's Ninth and Job is a superb piece. This disc has received favourable reviews indeed - especially for Job. I cannot wait to listen to this - comparing Job with Boult's recording and the Ninth with Boult, Rozhdstvensky and Haitink. Both will be interesting to compare with his own previous recording which also paired the same two works together.

Tonight however will be spent with my Mother at the Cinema watching La Traviata by the New York Met. She isn't into Classical as such but she has been open to trying some operas which I was I going to view at the cinema - the METS Butterfly, Electra, Giovanni and Rusalka. I've given her the bug and she actually asked about Traviata when trailers were showing at a screening for one of the previous works. 

Usually I listen to Classical alone so it is very rewarding to see these productions become family time I can share.


----------



## Guest

Joseph Haydn String Quartets Cd 13 
Op.50 No. 5-6
Op. 54 No.1


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*: Piano concert no 1/ Rondo à la Krakowiak.
Stefan Askenaze / Residentie orkest
Willem van Otterlo.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson's string quartets part one.

No.1 (1951), no.2 (1953) and no.3 (1954):


----------



## Pugg

Another new arrival.

​*Debussy*: Preludes Book 1

_Monique Haas_


----------



## Vasks

*Glinka - Overture to "Russlan & Ludmilla" (Mayer/CBC)
Borodin - String Quartet #2 (Borodin Qrt/Chandos)
Kopylov - Scherzo in A for Orchestra (de Almeida/ASV)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi Heroins* : Angela Gheorghiu.


----------



## Guest

Guillaume Dufay Cd 2 Ma belle Dame Souverraine.....:angel:


----------



## hpowders

Haydn Six Paris Symphonies
New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein

Bernstein at his very best.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mady Mesplé / Nicolai Gedda.
*
Arias and duos from operas.

Thank goodness for car stereo, of to the cinema seeing La Traviata.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 93*


----------



## Vronsky

*Ibert: Piano Music (Hae-won Chang) | Fête à la Française (Dutoit & OSM)*










Jacques Ibert: Piano Music
Hae-won Chang










Fête à la Française
Emmanuel Chabrier: Joyeuse marche & España
Paul Dukas: L'apprenti sorcier
Erik Satie: Deux Gymnopédies
Camille Saint-Saëns: Air et Danse bacchanale (Samson et Dalila)
Georges Bizet: Jeux d'enfants
Ambroise Thomas: Ouverture 'Raymond'
Jacques Ibert: Divertissement 
Charles Dutoit *·* Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal


----------



## deprofundis

I'm lisening to the great* Jacob van Berchem,* La favola di orlando, jeez i dont know why but i love Berchem works, and those that like or care for this classical composer are rare, he rather obscur for newbies, but anyway , have a nice day folks, friends and followers, please give mister Berchem a try is music sweet & enchanting.


----------



## bharbeke

Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 "From the New World" (Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra)
Brahms: Piano Sonata No. 3 (Gerhard Oppitz)

The symphony is one of the best versions I have heard. It distinguishes itself from many other performances by having a natural feel to it. It is less of a presentation of themes, melody, and harmony than it is the soundtrack for an exploration of a new place. I highly recommend Reiner's recording.

The sonata by Brahms is also well worth hearing, as played by Oppitz.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schnittke, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## Wandering Shade

Lauten-Recital
Pieces by Vincenzo Capirola · Anthony Holborne · from the Lute book of Robert Gordon of Straloch ·
Giovanni Girolamo Kapsberger · Nicolas Vallet

Anthony Bailes, various lutes

Recorded 1982

EMI · Reflexe

The music of Vincenzo Capirola (first 7 tracks of this album) is known to us thanks to a single, beautifully illustrated manuscript compiled c.1517 by an amateur lutenist, Vitale. He writes in a foreword:

"I, Vitale, considering that many divine works have been lost through the ignorance of their owners, and wishing that this quasi divine book I have written should be perpetually preserved, have decided to ornament it with such noble pictures that if it comes in the hands of one who is lacking such understanding, he will preserve it for the beauty of the pictures."

(I am not sure that the same applies to the cover of this CD, designed by Roberto Patelli.)

One can browse online the whole manuscript here:
http://ricercar.cesr.univ-tours.fr/3-programmes/EMN/luth/sources/consult.asp?numnotice=4&ID=Capirola


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach One of my favorite discs,so much musical joy especially in the last movement of BWV 1055.


----------



## George O

Concerts a Deux Violes Esgales du Sieur de Sainte Colombe

Jean de Sainte-Colombe (circa 1640-1700): 
Concert XXVII
Concert XLVIII
Concert XLI
Concert XLIV
Concert LIV

Wieland Kuijken, basse de viole (early 18th century)
Jordi Savall, basse de viole (late 17th century)

on Astrée (France), from 1976

5 stars


----------



## Guest

Happy to see that there are beautiful posts with early music


----------



## Heliogabo

I've been listening to some cello repertoire:










From this great collection: The classic Elgar's and Delius and Saint-Sains concertos. Great stuff.
And the Brahms cello sonatas, I love them, this is the second 1968 recording, along with one Boccherini concerto, Du Pré make it sound like 20th century music, lovely.










As usual, Bylsma in his pure element.










I love this intriguing and unique reading. Maisky seems to be composing the suites while he plays. It's clear that he's got the music keys to play them.



















Two Casal's classic and non orthodox readings. No words. Visca Paus Casals!


----------



## premont

Traverso said:


> Marco Vitale Ruckers 1604 Byrd-Sweelinck-Peerson
> This is realy a beauty,fine playing and the recording is exceptional.
> Thanks to the recommendation of Wandering Shade


Now I have got this and have listened to it. It is an extraordinary recording. Really a beauty as Traverso writes. Played on a beautiful sounding Ruckers virginal, the sound at the same time crisp and very full with a maximum of transparency. Vitale's playing is eloquently singing and very well articulated.Tempi are well chosen and give the details time to unfold.Thanks to Wandering Shade for recommending this CD.


----------



## Scopitone

It's already Saturday afternoon, and I am running a little late for Symphony Saturday. So I make up for it with two pieces:

Beethoven no. 6, Schubert no. 5
Bohm, Vienna


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Cherubini, Mass in F, "Di Chimay"*

This box set is Muti's gift to Cherubini.


----------



## JAS

premont said:


> Now I have got this and have listened to it. It is an extraordinary recording. Really a beauty as Traverso writes. Played on a beautiful sounding Ruckers virginal, the sound at the same time crisp and very full with a maximum of transparency. Vitale's playing is eloquently singing and very well articulated.Tempi are well chosen and give the details time to unfold.Thanks to Wandering Shade for recommending this CD.


And I have just been inspired to buy a copy. Has another heard other entries in this series?


----------



## Sonata

I know there are a few fellow Martinu fans on the forum: Definitely check this one out, it's very good.










I also finished this one today. The L'olympiade highlights were at first a disappointment after the other excellent two thirds, but did start to pick up in quality after a bit. Overally, a great buy for an 11.97 download.










And another string quartet album:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1996.


----------



## Vronsky

*DAda/Surrealism (Dorati & LSO) | Hindemith: Mathis der Maler (Sawallisch & TPO)*










DAda/Surrealism: Orchestral music by French composers from 1917 to 1938
Darius Milhaud: Le Bœuf sur le Toit 
Jean Françaix: Concertino for Piano & Orchestra
Georges Auric: Ouverture
Erik Satie: Parade
Antal Dorati *·* London Symphony Orchestra










Paul Hindemith: Mathis der Maler
Wolfgang Sawallisch *·* The Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## Vaneyes

For Saturday Symphony listening, *Haydn*: Symphony 93. Recorded 1992, 1969.


----------



## Guest

Giovanni Picchi Toccata Harpsichord Ton Koopman


----------



## pmsummer

ALFABETO
*Domenico Pellegrini, Giovanni Paolo Foscarini, Giovanni 
Battista Granata, Giovanni Paolo Corbetta, Francesco Foscarini, 
Francesco Corbetta*
Ensemble Kapsberger
Rolf Lislevand - lute, baroque guitar, director
_
Astreé_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1963 - '79.


----------



## senza sordino

Prokofiev symphonies 3&7









Tchaikovsky and Arensky first piano trios. Love this cd









Prokofiev and Shostakovich first cello concerti 









Prokofiev string quartets, overture on Hebrew Themes and Quintet in Gm for oboe, clarinet, violin, viola and bass. I love the second Quartet, I listened to it twice. 









Tchaikovsky Symphonies 4, 3 and 6. My newest cd. The most ferocious finale to the fourth symphony.


----------



## deprofundis

Tonight i'm listening italians composers of renaissance
*Andrea Gabrieli* his motets this is what im listening on (Tactus) one good label i discover, whit one good composer too

*Claudio Merulo* his motets on Brilliant, all does Merulo is rather more fameous for his keyborad work his motets are superbe

*Palestrina * his motets by King's singner on Sigmund classic, i may listen to missa Papae Marcelli too depend if i can sleep or not (insomnia)

*Monteverdi* vespri solenini la fiesta di San Marco (on naive) excellent cd, this cd can change your mind if you dont fully appreciated Monteverdi.

Have a good night friends and followers bene bene :tiphat:


----------



## tortkis

Fire burning in snow ~ Baroque music from Latin America - Ex Cathedra, Jeffrey Skidmore (Hyperion)









Juan de Araujo (1648-1712), anonymous


----------



## Pugg

​
*von Weber*: Piano concerto/ Concert piece.
Peter Rösel / Herbert Blomstedt


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56 'Scottish'/ Symphony No. 4 in A major, Op. 90 'Italian'

Freiburger Barockorchester, Pablo Heras-Casado


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> *Cherubini, Mass in F, "Di Chimay"*
> 
> This box set is Muti's gift to Cherubini.
> 
> View attachment 92871


And will be for a long time to come.


----------



## Pugg

​*Scarlatti*: Piano sonatas.
Ivo Pogorelich.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Telemann*: Schwanengesang (Trauermusik für Garlieb Sillem)

Barbara Schlick, Mechthild Georg, Christoph Pregardien, Gotthold Schwarz, La Stagione Frankfurt, Michael Schneider.


----------



## deprofundis

I'm lisening to* Mozarabic chants *, conducted by non other than..(dramatic drum rolls) mister Marcel Pérès, and i love Mozarabic Chants there so soulful, i have another version of this on *Trésors du Moyen-âge* box-set compilation, what about you guys anyone into sutch music apparent to Gregorian but arabized(is this a word?) but anyway sounded great.Hail mister Marcel Pérès and the mighty ensemble Organum and the other version am i the only one into this music?


----------



## deprofundis

Than since i'm not sleeping friends and follower i'm to *Le graduel d'aliénor de Bretagne*, woaw this cd blow my mind far too incrediblely beautiful & truely mystical, you guest it deprofundis swim in ancient lore it's 4:30 o'clock i'm gonna sleep like 4 or 5 hour and everything gonna be ockay, my sleep time span is not 8 hours or very rarely, the mind is tired but not the body but anyway...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt *: Les préludes/ Mazeppa/Hungarian Rhapsody No. 4.

*Smetana *: Die Moladu/ Všehrad.

Berliner Philharmoniker · Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Pugg

​
*Britten* ; Peter Grimes

Jon Vickers, Lucine Amara, Geraint Evans, Colin Davis (2CD)


----------



## Haydn man

Restoring my faith in all things from the 'other side of the pond'


----------



## Badinerie

Got a few days to myself. Last night I turned the lights down low, the fire on and listened to Faure, accompanied by a large glass of Caol Isla. Pelleas et Melisande is a particular fave on this disc.









This morning its Virgins Vixens and Viragos with Susan Graham. Had to listen to the Poulence more than once though Fab!










A bit later I have this lined up. With perhaps the Dewars 12 yo.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson - String Quartets 4-6 and his String Trio.

No.4 (1973), no.5 (1974), no.6 (1975) and String Trio (1987):


----------



## Judith

senza sordino said:


> Prokofiev symphonies 3&7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tchaikovsky and Arensky first piano trios. Love this cd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prokofiev and Shostakovich first cello concerti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prokofiev string quartets, overture on Hebrew Themes and Quintet in Gm for oboe, clarinet, violin, viola and bass. I love the second Quartet, I listened to it twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tchaikovsky Symphonies 4, 3 and 6. My newest cd. The most ferocious finale to the fourth symphony.


Love Steven Isserlis and have that recording. He always has a beautiful rich sound! Met him twice at recitals. Lovely guy!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

elgars ghost said:


> Robert Simpson - String Quartets 4-6 and his String Trio.
> 
> No.4 (1973), no.5 (1974), no.6 (1975) and String Trio (1987):


I only have these three discs and he Horn Trio/Quartet recording from this series so far.

I really must get around to completing the set.

It is a pity Hyperion hasn't put a box set together as it did for Simpson's Symphony Cycle.


----------



## Badinerie

Ooh...I forgot what a lovely singer Lesley Garrett is. Found this whilst looking for something else. Perfect sunday afternoon listening.


----------



## Wandering Shade

Codex Faenza · Italie, XVe siècle

Marcel Pérès, clavicytherium made by Émile Jobin
Ensemble Organum: Gérard Lesne · Josep Benet · Josep Cabré · Malcolm Bothwell

Recorded 1990

Harmonia Mundi France

The Faenza Codex contains one of the oldest collection of keyboard music still in existence. On this CD Marcel Pérès recorded 9 keyboard intabulations of late 14th-century French & Italian profane songs, along with the original vocal works by Guillaume de Machaut, Jacopo da Bologna, Francesco Landini, Bartolino da Padova & Anon.

The keyboard tracks are performed on a clavicytherium with sheepgut strings based on an anonymous instrument in the collection of the Royal College of Music, c.1480 - the earliest surviving stringed keyboard instrument in the world.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Symphony no 6
R.C.O Bernard Haitink.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Inspired by Sonata's post I am listening to the Trio in F for flute, cello and piano.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert: Rosamunde
*
Wiener Philharmoniker, Karl Münchinger


----------



## Guest

Guillaume Dufay, CD 3


----------



## Pugg

​*Haydn*: Piano sonatas.
Evgeny Sudbin.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Rossini - Overture to "Edoardo e Cristina" (Marriner/Philips)
Wieniawski - Legende for Violin & Orchestra (Friedman/RCA)
Chabrier - Larghetto for Horn & Orchestra (Bourgue/Peters International)
Respighi - Church Windows (Ormandy/Columbia)*


----------



## George O

Wandering Shade said:


> Lauten-Recital
> Pieces by Vincenzo Capirola · Anthony Holborne · from the Lute book of Robert Gordon of Straloch ·
> Giovanni Girolamo Kapsberger · Nicolas Vallet
> 
> Anthony Bailes, various lutes
> 
> Recorded 1982
> 
> EMI · Reflexe
> 
> The music of Vincenzo Capirola (first 7 tracks of this album) is known to us thanks to a single, beautifully illustrated manuscript compiled c.1517 by an amateur lutenist, Vitale. He writes in a foreword:
> 
> "I, Vitale, considering that many divine works have been lost through the ignorance of their owners, and wishing that this quasi divine book I have written should be perpetually preserved, have decided to ornament it with such noble pictures that if it comes in the hands of one who is lacking such understanding, he will preserve it for the beauty of the pictures."
> 
> (I am not sure that the same applies to the cover of this CD, designed by Roberto Patelli.)
> 
> One can browse online the whole manuscript here:
> http://ricercar.cesr.univ-tours.fr/3-programmes/EMN/luth/sources/consult.asp?numnotice=4&ID=Capirola


In the same vein, with the cover illustrated with a page of the Capirola Lute Book:










The record cover is the last illustration in the book, 66 verso.

Early Venetian Lute Music

Vicenzo Capirola (1474-after 1548)
Francesco Spinacino (fl. 1507)
Joan Ambrosio Dalza (fl. 1508)

Paul O'Dette, lute

on Arabesque Recordings (NYC), from 1982
recorded 1981

5 stars


----------



## Wandering Shade

George O said:


> Early Venetian Lute Music
> 
> Vicenzo Capirola (1474-after 1548)
> Francesco Spinacino (fl. 1507)
> Joan Ambrosio Dalza (fl. 1508)
> 
> Paul O'Dette, lute
> 
> on Arabesque Recordings (NYC), from 1982
> recorded 1981
> 
> 5 stars


It's so sad (for me at least) that this one never made it to CD! A solo counterpart to the cherished _Duetti italiani_ he recorded in 1978 with Hoppy…


----------



## Taggart

Thanks to those who pointed out the re-issue on CD (albeit with a *very *naff cover).










Elegant and beautiful - a real classic.


----------



## Guest

Taggart said:


> Thanks to those who pointed out the re-issue on CD (albeit with a *very *naff cover).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elegant and beautiful - a real classic.


Still waiting for this one


----------



## Wandering Shade

Taggart said:


> Thanks to those who pointed out the re-issue on CD (albeit with a *very *naff cover).


I didn't know the word _naff_, but now I think I will remember it thanks to this cover.

It's so strange: for a long time, Australian Eloquence used details of the original LP covers on their excellent reissues; but the recent titles in the series are generally marred by this kind of poor design.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Symphony no 5

Leonard Bernstein conducting.


----------



## Wandering Shade

Taggart said:


>


Incidentally: the original cover illustration is a detail of a fascinating painting in the National Portrait Gallery (London), a portrait (c.1596) of Sir Henry Unton showing various scenes of his life and death. Dowland wrote a beautiful pavan, _Sir Henry Umptons Funerall._


----------



## Wandering Shade

Duetti italiani
(Lute duets by Ubert Naich, Giovanni Pacoloni, Francesco da Milano, Joanambrosio Dalza, Bernardo Monzino, Vincenzo Galilei, Pietro Paolo Borrono, Giovanni Antonio Terzi, Alessandro Piccinini & Anon.)

Hopkinson Smith & Paul O'Dette, lutes

Recorded 1978

EMI Reflexe

:: 5 stars ::


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Un Giornoi Di Regno
*
_Norman/Cossotto/Carreras/ Wixell._
Lamberto Gardeli conducting.


----------



## George O

*what a difference a day makes*










Mstislav Rostropovich (cello)

selections by
Bach, Handel, Schumann, Strauss, Sinding, Rachmaninov, Granados, Chopin

Mstislav Rostropovich, cello
sometimes Vladimir Yampolsky, piano
sometimes Alexander Deduchin, piano
once (Bach) with Moscow State Symphony Orchestra / Nikolai Pavlovich Anosov

on Melodiya (USSR), from 1970


----------



## Guest

Joseph Haydn CD14 String Quartets OP.54 No. 2 & 3
OP.55 No.1


----------



## JAS

Dvorak Legends (orchestral version), Jose Serebrier conducting the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra (on Warner Classics). I think I prefer this to the old David Zinman recording. (Does anyone have the Jarvi on BIS?)


----------



## Judith

Concerto de Aranjuez from Joaquin Rodrigo album

Craig Ogden
BBC Philharmonic
Conducted by Sachio Fujioka

Bought this album at a concert last week and it is autographed by Craig. Although not familiar with the guitar, I 'm surprised that I already know the music and it is beautiful!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1982.


----------



## Guest

G.F.Handel CD 4 
Concerti Grossi OP.6 7-8-9-10-11


----------



## Guest

The Baroque Lute


----------



## bharbeke

Haydn: Symphonies No. 93-98 (George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra)

No. 94 and No. 95 were excellent, and all of the rest were good. No. 97 was on the borderline between excellent and good, and it might yet see a performance that bowls me over. This was the first "Surprise" that has gotten my top rating. Did Szell ever record the last six London symphonies? I did not see that group on Spotify.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

C.P.E. Bach: Quartettes for keyboard,flute, and viola. On spotify.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mahler*
_Symphony No 9 in D Major_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Carlo Maria Giulini conducting


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mahler*
_Symphony No 9 in D Major_
The Chicago Symphony
Carlo Maria Giulini conducting

Nice Booklet . . .

But wait!



Cassettes???!!! . . . but still in the shrink wrap . . . seems like a lot of effort, LOL!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

W.F. Bach: Sinfonias on spotify:


----------



## tortkis

Volans: String Quartets - The Duke Quartet (Collins Classics)









"Dancers On A Plane" String Quartet No.5
"The Ramanujan Notebooks" String Quartet No.4
Movement For String Quartet


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Charles Avison, Concertos after Scarlatti by Concerto Köln. On Spotify.


----------



## Guest

Listened to No. 2 today--fantastic!


----------



## JohnD

Kontrapunctus said:


> Listened to No. 2 today--fantastic!


And a very classy album cover, too!


----------



## JohnD

Pugg said:


> ​*Scarlatti*: Piano sonatas.
> Ivo Pogorelich.


I listened to this a few weeks ago and really enjoyed it.


----------



## deprofundis

Greating ladie's & gentelmens , tonight i'M paying a tribute to *Pierre de Manchicourt* one of the best classical cooser of franco-flemish era, thus said perriod. Im lisening to 3 album of De Manchicourt, that i cherrish of course:

*Bnf collection* Des prez long 3 part motets and Manchicourt Missa quo abiit dilectus tuus, very interresting old school , rustic you may called recording.

Than Brabant ensemble Rendition of his work called: Missa guidez vous que dieu nous faille
Tercio Paul Van Nevel Missa Vent sancte spiritus.

Goodnight or later on i might be still awake, when do i sleep i dont know , sometime, but it's ockay, i sleep at 3 o'clock sometime 4 when i'm insomniac, that about it friends and followers.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Symphonies: 34/35/36/37
Antal Dorati.


----------



## Pugg

JohnD said:


> I listened to this a few weeks ago and really enjoyed it.


A must have for all piano fans/ players.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Schumann*
_Piano Trio No 2 in F Major opus 80_

*Ravel*
_Piano Trio in A Minor_

Beaux Arts Trio
Phillips World Series


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*; Piano concertos 17 & 18
Murray Perahia.


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*: symphony no 9
Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Sonatas For Piano & Violin K.301, 304, 376
_Clara Haskil, Arthur Grumiaux_


----------



## Pugg

​*Mendelssohn: Elijah, Op. 70*
(sung in English)

Bryn Terfel, Renée Fleming, Patricia Bardon, John Mark Ainsley

Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Edinburgh Festival Chorus, Paul Daniel


----------



## Judith

Grieg Piano Concerto

Stephen Hough

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra 
Conducted by Andrew Litton

Such a lovely piano concerto performed beautifully!


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Cantatas. BWV 131-!33


----------



## Judith

Judith said:


> Grieg Piano Concerto
> 
> Stephen Hough
> 
> Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
> Conducted by Andrew Litton
> 
> Such a lovely piano concerto performed beautifully!


Now from the same album

Liszt Piano Concerto No 1

Also have it performed by Lang Lang but he sounds as though he's going to break the piano anytime soon. Stephen's far better performance!


----------



## Pugg

​
_Bella Napoli/ Oboe Concertos_

Bellini:Oboe Concerto in E flat major

Cimarosa:Oboe Concerto in B flat
(compiled from piano sonatas C 79, 79 & 90) arr. Wolfgang Renz

Donizetti:Andante for oboe and strings
orch. Wolfgang Renz

Hasse, J A:Oboe Concerto in G

Pasculli:"Ricordo di Napoli" for oboe and strings
orch. Wolfgang Renz

Scarlatti, D: Oboe Concerto in D minor
(compiled from keyboard sonatas K 5, 9 & 208) arr. Wolfgang Renz

*Christoph Hartmann* (oboe)

Ensemble Berlin


----------



## Judith

Now, CD 7 which is a collection of music by Faure from the box set

Steven Isserlis The Complete RCA Recordings. 

Something nice and soothing with the rich and beautiful sound of the Cello which is typical of Steven!


----------



## Janspe

*J. Kokkonen: Symphony No. 4*
Lahti Symphony Orchestra, led by Osmo Vänskä









I'm going to hear this work live on Thursday, so I thought it might be a good idea to get to know it a bit before the concert. It's always nice to hear works that aren't as often played, I can't wait!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch*:Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 26/ *Wieniawski*: Violin Concerto No. 1 in F sharp minor, Op. 14

Bull, O:Cantabile doloroso e Rondo giocoso

*Charlie Siem* (violin)

London Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Gourlay


----------



## stejo

Balys Dvarionas, for me an unknown Lithuanian composer, born in Latvia, with this violin concert written 1948, which is the best
I´ve heard for a long time. Lovely played by Gluzman and den Haag orchestra. 5 thumbs from me!!


----------



## George O

Guillaume Lekeu (1870-1894)

Andromede: Poème lyrique & symphonique

on Musique en Wallonie (Belgium), from 1985

details: https://www.discogs.com/Guillaume-Lekeu-Francine-Laurent-Gerimont-Robert-Dume-Luis-Masson-Societe-Royale-De-Chant-Lemulation/release/5088863


----------



## Judith

The Kriesler Album

Joshua Bell

Only discovered this wonderful composer through him!


----------



## Pugg

​*Rossini*: Overtures.

Riccardo Muti conducting.


----------



## Guest

Ludwig van Beethoven Symphony No.5

I realy like to listen to this symphony at this moment.When I look back I must conclude that I have not listen very much to this and other Beethoven symphonies.
I am afraid that too much repetition kills the magic of it.
There are a few composers that have a special place in my heart and Beethoven is one of them.
Listening to Beethoven is compelling and that 's allright with me.
He is in a way "a soulmate"I dislike to put it this way but I have no better expression at the moment.
Anyway ,Beethoven is a good companion in this troubled world.


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> ​*Rossini*: Overtures.
> 
> Riccardo Muti conducting.


I have a set of Rossini Overtures by

ASMF conducted by Neville Marriner!


----------



## pmsummer

LE PARLER ET LE SILENCE
_Music for Flute Consort and Lute from the Late 16th to the Early 18th Centuries_
*The Attaignant Consort*

_Ramée_


----------



## hpowders

Haydn Twelve London Symphonies
New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein

Most of these are big, bloated, mannered performances, a far cry from Bernstein's wonderful Paris Symphony set. The best performance for me is that of 104, that was recorded in 1958, a performance completely unmannered, and taped at least 12 years before ten of the other symphonies in this set.


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> I have a set of Rossini Overtures by
> 
> ASMF conducted by Neville Marriner!


This one is just a bot more "Italian" conducted.


----------



## Bettina

Buxtehude: Vocal music, sung by Emma Kirkby. I've read some criticisms of her on TC, but I like her style. Very clear and pure sound.


----------



## Badinerie

An early favourite of mine..No spoken preludes ect just exellent music.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Searle: Symphonies *
disc 2

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Alun Francis.


----------



## Guest

Bettina said:


> Buxtehude: Vocal music, sung by Emma Kirkby. I've read some criticisms of her on TC, but I like her style. Very clear and pure sound.


Good for you,Emma is a excellent and sympathetic singer.:tiphat:


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Sacred Music - I*









*Bruckner*
Motets
*Cond. Matthew Best, CorS, Hyperion (1984)*









*Bruckner*
Motets
Mass No.2 in E minor
*Cond. Stephen Layton, Poliphony, BriS, Hyperion (2007)*









*Bruckner*
Psalms 112, 114 & 150
*Sol. Juliet Booth*
Requiem in D minor
*Sol. Joan Rodgers, Catherine Denley, Maldwyn Davies, Michael George
Cond. Matthew Best, CorS, EChO, Hyperion (1993)*









*Bruckner*
Te Deum in C major
Motets
Psalm 150
*Sol. Maria Stader, Sieglinde Wagner, Ernst Haefliger, Peter Lagger
Cond. Eugen Jochum, CdDOB, BPO, CdBR, DG (1967/1999 Remastered Edition)*


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Sacred Music - II*









*Bruckner*
Mass No.1 in D minor
*Sol. Joan Rodgers, Catherine Wyn-Rogers, Keith Lewis, Alastair Miles*
Mass No.2 in E minor
*Sol. Colin Sheen, Roger Brenner, Phillip Brown, Olga Hegedus, Thomas Martin, John Scott*
Mass No.3 in F minor
*Sol. Juliet Booth, Jean Rigby, John Mark Ainsley, Gwynne Howell*
Te Deum in C major
*Sol. Joan Rodgers, Catherine Wyn-Rogers, Keith Lewis, Alastair Miles
Cond. Matthew Best, CorS, CorO, EChO, Hyperion (1993)*









*Bruckner*
Mass No.1 in D minor
*Sol. Edith Mathis, Marga Schiml, Wieslaw Ochman, Karl Ridderbusch*
Mass No.2 in E minor
Mass No.3 in F minor
*Sol. Maria Stader, Claudia Hellman, Ernst Haefliger, Kim Borg
Cond. Eugen Jochum, C&SOdBR, DG (1972/2016 HDTracks Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Mass No.3 in F minor
*Sol. Karita Mattila, Marjana Lipovšek, Thomas Moser, Kurt Moll
Cond. Colin Davis, C&SOdBR, Phillips (1989)*









*Bruckner*
Mass No.3 in F minor
*Sol. Margaret Price, Doris Soffel, Peter Straka, Matthias Hölle
Cond. Sergiu Celibidache, PCM, MPO, WC (1990/2011 Reissue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Mass No.3 in F minor
*Sol. Lenneke Ruiten, Iris Vermillion, Shawn Mathey, Franz Josef Selig
Cond. Marek Janowski, RCB, OdSR, Pentatone (2012)*


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Sacred Music - III*









*Bruckner*
Te Deum in C major
*Sol. Heather Harper, Janet Baker, Richard Lewis, Marian Nowakowski
Cond. Otto Klemperer, BBC SC&O, Testament (1961/2004 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Te Deum in C major
*Sol. Frances Yeend, Martha Lipton, David Lloyd, Mack Harrell 
Westminster Choir
Cond. Bruno Walter, NYPO, Sony (1953/2004 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Te Deum in C major
*Sol. Judith Blegen, Margarita Lilova, Claes-Håkan Ahnsjö, Peter Meven 
Cond. Zubin Mehta, WSOCh, WPO, Decca (1977/2004 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Te Deum in C major
*Sol. Anne Pashley, Birgit Finnilä, Robert Tear, Don Garrard
Cond. Daniel Barenboim, NPC&O, WC (1970/1998 Remastered Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Te Deum in C major
*Sol. Jessye Norman, Yvonne Minton, David Rendall, Samuel Ramey
Cond. Daniel Barenboim, CSO&C, DG (1981)*


----------



## pmsummer

THE PLAY OF DANIEL
_13th-century Biblical drama written by students at the school of Beauvais Cathedral_
*The Dufay Collective*
William Lyons - director
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Sacred Music - IV*









*Bruckner*
Te Deum in C major
*Sol. Karita Mattila, Susanne Mentzer, Vinson Cole, Robert Holl
Cond. Bernard Haitink, CdBR, WPO, Phillips (1989/2003 Reissue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Te Deum in C major
*Sol. Margaret Price, Christel Borchers, Claes H. Ahnsjö, Karl Helm
Cond. Sergiu Celibidache, PCM, MB-C, MPO, WC (1994/2011 Reissue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Te Deum in C major
*Sol. Janet Perry, Helga Müller-Molinari, Gösta Winbergh, Alexander Malta
Cond. Herbert von Karajan, WS, WPO, DG (1985)*

_Hello everyone again. After some days I finished the listening of the Sacred works recordings by Bruckner (the main ones), and I was a little unsatisfied. I don't think at this point that this deserves a new thread like the rest of the symphonies. The masses are ok. I would keep the No.3 by Janowski or Davis, and then Celibidache. And for my beloved Te Deums I am in the same position and I still crave the Karajan Wiener Philharmoniker recording over all, also Jochum._


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## MozartsGhost

*Felix Mendelssohn*
_Symphony No 3 in A minor opus 56
"Scotch"_
Prague Symphony Orchestra
Dean Dixon conducting


----------



## Judith

Just come home from an errand and in the mood for Tchaikovsky. 

5th Symphony 

Riccardo Muti
Philharmonic Orchestra 


One of the CDs from the cycle.

Love the "horn" solo!


----------



## Guest

"Draw on Sweet Night "


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Il Trovatore*

Salvatore Licitra (Manrico), Barbara Frittoli (Leonora), Leo Nucci (Conte di Luna), Violeta Urmana (Azucena), Giorgio Giuseppini (Ferrando), Tiziana Tramonti (Ines), Ernesto Gavazzi (Ruiz), Ernesto Panariello (Un vecchio zingaro), Francesco Biasi (Un messo)

Orchestra e Coro del Teatro alla Scala, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Sonata




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1996, 1995.


----------



## Judith

Traverso said:


> Ludwig van Beethoven Symphony No.5
> 
> I realy like to listen to this symphony at this moment.When I look back I must conclude that I have not listen very much to this and other Beethoven symphonies.
> I am afraid that too much repetition kills the magic of it.
> There are a few composers that have a special place in my heart and Beethoven is one of them.
> Listening to Beethoven is compelling and that 's allright with me.
> He is in a way "a soulmate"I dislike to put it this way but I have no better expression at the moment.
> Anyway ,Beethoven is a good companion in this troubled world.


There was a TV programme featured on BBC4 last night called " Revolution and Romance - Musical Masters of the 19th Century". Beethoven was featured a lot in this programme!


----------



## pmsummer

CREATOR SPIRITUS
_Veni Creator - The Deer's Cry - Psalom - Most Holy Mother of God - Solfeggio - My Heart's in the Highlands - Peace Upon You, Jerusalem - Ein Wallfahrtslied - Morning Star - Stabat Mater_
*Arvo Pärt*
Theatre of Voices
Ars Nova Copenhagen
Paul Hillier - director
Christopher Bowers-Broadbent - organ
NYYD Quartet

_Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Judith

Husband gone out so I've put on

Beethoven "Eroica"

Simon Rattle 
Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Thoroughly enjoying Grieg's string quartets. They deserve to be better known.


----------



## elgar's ghost

AClockworkOrange said:


> I only have these three discs and he Horn Trio/Quartet recording from this series so far.
> 
> I really must get around to completing the set.
> 
> It is a pity Hyperion hasn't put a box set together as it did for Simpson's Symphony Cycle.


You're quite right - I said pretty much the same on here years ago. It took me some years to get the set and for one or two of them I went over my self-imposed price threshold.

If it's of any consolation, some of the string quartet discs are as cheap as they've ever been on Amazon's marketplace (c. £8) if you don't mind used copies but two or three of the higher priced items from the series could do with being re-issued at the very least.


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven Violin Concerto
Vadim Repin, violin
Vienna Philharmonic
Riccardo Muti

A fine performance, just under the level of a great performance.
Enjoyable, nonetheless!


----------



## Sonata




----------



## senza sordino

Stravinsky Rite of Spring, Scriabin The Poem of Ecstasy 









Kabalevsky Violin Concerto and cello concerto no 2. A couple of years ago, I started to learn the violin concerto. I found it too difficult at that time, I just couldn't play it fast enough to make it sound like music. That piece is like a rocket, quite exciting 









Stravinsky Pulcinella and Scherzo fantastique. I love Pulcinella, one of my all time favourite pieces. 









Shostakovich Violin Concerto no 1, a solid performance, clean and articulate. Fillers are good: Kancheli V&V, Shostakovich Lyrical Waltz, Pärt Spiegel im Spiegel, Rachmaninov Vocalise. A terrific cd all around.









Shostakovich String Quartets 5-8, Miaskovsky quartet no 13


----------



## pmsummer

VOCAL MUSIC - 2
*Dietrich Buxtehude*
Johan Rueter - bass
Copenhagen Royal Chapel Choir
The Dufay Collective
Ebbe Munk - conductor
_
Naxos_ via _Dacapo_


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-1st and 2nd Piano Concertos performed by Perahia,Haitink and the Concertgebouw.


----------



## deprofundis

I'm listening to:* Les Tresors du moyen-âge* a 4 cd box-set, one of the best compilation of medieval music so far, great ensembles, great selection, obscur classical composers toss in.. woaw

:tiphat:


----------



## agoukass

Chopin, Liszt, Mendelssohn/Rachmaninoff
Benno Moiseiwitsch, piano


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mendelssohn*
_Quintet in B-Flat opus 87_

*Beethoven*
_Quintet in C opus 29_

Guarneri Quartet with Pinchas Zukerman


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling. Recorded 2014. So ordered!


----------



## Vaneyes

Judith said:


> *Husband gone out *so I've put on
> 
> Beethoven "Eroica"
> 
> Simon Rattle
> Wiener Philharmoniker


Then it's time for...

*Nono*: La Lontananza Nostalgica Utopica Futura (1988/9).


----------



## hpowders

bharbeke said:


> Haydn: Symphonies No. 93-98 (George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra)
> 
> No. 94 and No. 95 were excellent, and all of the rest were good. No. 97 was on the borderline between excellent and good, and it might yet see a performance that bowls me over. This was the first "Surprise" that has gotten my top rating. Did Szell ever record the last six London symphonies? I did not see that group on Spotify.


Try the Bernstein/NY Philharmonic performance of 97. It's the best of the set, IMHO.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

elgars ghost said:


> You're quite right - I said pretty much the same on here years ago. It took me some years to get the set and for one or two of them I went over my self-imposed price threshold.
> 
> If it's of any consolation, some of the string quartet discs are as cheap as they've ever been on Amazon's marketplace (c. £8) if you don't mind used copies but two or three of the higher priced items from the series could do with being re-issued at the very least.


You may have said it to me, I think I may have mentioned the point of a lack of a boxer set (I'd be surprised if I didn't).

I'll definitely take a look on Amazon, thanks. I'm also considering getting downloads from Hyperion directly at some point in the near future.


----------



## millionrainbows

Shostakovich, String Quartets Nos. 6, 7, & 8. Manhattan Quartet. I'm still happy with this interpretation.


----------



## pmsummer

LÉONARD DE VINCI: L'HARMONIE DU MONDE
*Various Composers Contemporary to De Vinci*
Doulce Mémoire
Denis Raisin-Dadre - direction
_
Astrée_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1971 - '73.


----------



## pmsummer

COMPLETE MUSIC FOR SOLO LYRA VIOL
*William Lawes*
Richard Boothby - lyra viol
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Philip Glass
Symphony No. 10*
Aurora Orchestra, Nicholas Collon
*
John Adams
The Dharma at Big Sur* (for electric violin and orchestra)
Chloë Hanslip, BBC National Orchestra Of Wales, Eric Stern
[BBC Music, 2016]

My new disc this week. The Glass symphony is not really my 'thing' on first audition at least, but I enjoyed the Adams 'concerto'.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Rhapsodie Espanol, Alborada del gracioso, Mother Goose Suite, Introduction and Allegro*

Wonderful playing and crystal-clear engineering.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Schubert*
_Sonata in B Flat Major
Opus Posthumous
Allegretto in C Minor_

Artur Schnable
Great Recordings of the Century


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Mother Goose*

Martinon with the Orchestra de Paris makes this piece sound like Ravel the Impressionist; Martinon with the Chicago Symphony makes this piece sound like Ravel the Neoclassicist. Or maybe it's just me.


----------



## pmsummer

CHANTERAI
*Guillaume de Machaut and Anonymous Music of Medieval France*
Sonus - ensemble
_
Dorian_


----------



## deprofundis

I'm listening to the great *Estevao De Brito* cd on cora (label) featuring also big name of Portuguese polyphony and Araujo one track, if i remenber you guys were right he sutch a wonderful organist. Than i will Lisen to Don *Carlo Gesualdo* tenebrae responsoria from _La compagnia del madrigale_ (top notch).

Than before i sleep* Luca Marenzio* on the same affored mention ensemble bellow, i got two cds of fine colorful madrigals of him.Farewell that about it please take good care friends & followers of deprofundis.


----------



## George O

Traverso said:


> "Draw on Sweet Night "


Nice photograph!


----------



## George O

François Couperin (1668-1733)

"La Françoise": Sonate pour flûte, violon,violoncelle, et clavecin

9[SUP]e[/SUP] Concert Royal "Le portrait de l'Amour": pour violon, violoncelle, et clavecin

"La Sultane": Sonate pour flûte, violon, alto, violoncelle, et clavecin

2[SUP]e[/SUP] Concert Royal: pour flute, violoncelle, et clavecin

Huguette Fernandez, violin
Robert Gendre, violin on 9[SUP]e[/SUP] Concert Royal
Robert Boulay, viola
Jean-Pierre Rampal, flute
Etienne Pasquier, cello
Laurence Boulay, harpsichord

on BAM (Édition de la Boite A Musique) (Paris), from 1959

5 stars


----------



## deprofundis

I'm having a marathon of Gregorian works whit: *The Tradition of Gregorian chants*, from benedictine monks of Switzerland, this is 4 cds , more than 4 hours and i'm gonna lisen to it straight from 1-4, than some* Adémar de Chabannes* , if i'M still awake, i would like to says there only one way and one way only to listen to gregorian, whit cordless headphone at a loud volume , i lisen to it at 55 decibel on a scale of 1-74, i can feel the deepness of the voices more.

See i'm use to listening to music in my living room, i can't use my better system in my sleeping room even at a minimun volume so during the day , because my neighbor on north side are french ardent extremist atheist, they did not sent me the police force 7 time for volume, there complaint was religious music at any volume anytime of the days, they hate so mutch religion or christianty they wont stand me putting music in my sleeping room whit speaker, so this is clearly intolerance of christian by fanatic extremist zealot atheist, common , religious or not music is music, i can't buy the police officer took notice of this complain ''religious music intolerance'' not volume, they said it was loud but i never ever put it loud my friends all testified.

This is why i dont like mutch ''les français'' there exporting to canada there laic movement to the extreme, what the next step banned the cross of jesus christ everywhere, i'm catholic but not practicing, dont go to church often dont do prayer, but for them it's not enought they dont wont to here religious music at all even at a minimun volume, i though of sueing them for intolerance of religion, but here minority and immigrant are always right when there rich they can do anything the police force or '' complaisant'' to them.

We christian muslim and jews that lisen to religious music should merge togheter to protect our identity has a christian , a muslim or a jew, because the laic movement wont to erased religion even music, this remind me of hitler burning books he did not like, sorry for the minus detail in this post i had to tell you guys in the depth what the problem is.

Have a nice night or day everyone friend s & followers , tolerant atheists


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*.: Italian Concerto; Chromatic Fantasia & Fugue


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert*: Die schöne Müllerin, D795

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor) & Helmut Deutsch (piano)


----------



## senza sordino

I started my spring break today. I was in all day because the rain didn't let up. I got lots done around the apartment as I listened to

Bernstein Prelude Fugue and Riffs, Copland Concerto for clarinet, Stravinsky Ebony Concerto, Gould Derivations for clarinet and band, Bartok Contrasts for clarinet, violin and piano (with Bartok on the piano!) What a classic album









Bernstein West Side Story arranged for solo violin and orchestra, Lonely Town, Make our garden grow from Candide, Serenade after Plato's Symposium, New York New York









A coincidence with Turnabout Vox, Glass Symphony no 10 and Adams The Dharma at Big Sur









Corigliano Chaconne from the red violin, Enescu Romanian Rhapsody arranged by Waxman, Wagner / Waxman Tristan and Isolde Fantasia, Adams Violin Concerto. Terrific album









Copland Symphony no 3 and Quiet City


----------



## Pugg

​*Weber: Masses Nos. 1 & 2*

Krisztina Laki (soprano), Marga Schiml (alto), Josef Protschka (teor), Jan-Hendrik Rootering (bass)
Instrumentalensemble Werner Keltsch, Stuttgarter Hymnus-Chorknaben, Gerhard Wilhelm
Elisabeht Speiser (soprano), Helen Watts (alto), Kurt Equiluz (tenor), Siegmund Nimsgern (bass)

Bamberger Symphoniker und -chor, Horst Stein.

Just because .......


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*:

Violin Concerto No. 2 in E major, BWV1042
Violin Concerto in G minor, BWV1056
Concerto for Two Violins in D minor, BWV1043

with _Pinchas Zukerman_ (violin)

Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, BWV1041

_Itzhak Perlman _(violin)

English Chamber Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Pugg

*For Telemann birthday.*

​
*Telemann* : Pariser Quartets Vol.1
John Holloway, Linde Brunmayr, Lorenz Duftschmid, Ulrike Becker, Lars Ulrik Mortensen 
.


----------



## Guest

W.A.Mozart CD 11 symphony C major K208/k213
D major K 250/K248 (Hafner Serenade )
No.32 in G Major


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini* - _I Capuleti e I Montecchi_

Beverly Sills, Baker, Nicolai Gedda, Robert Lloyd, Raimund Herinck et al

John Alldis Choir, New Philharmonia Orch., Giuseppe Patane conducting.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## AClockworkOrange

Last night and for the drive to work:

*Verdi: Overtures*

On CD last night: Claudio Abbado & the London Symphony Orchestra

Offline from Apple Music this morning: Riccardo Chailly & Filarmonica Della Scala

Both excellent performances and very rewarding. I don't often listen to Verdi's Overtures - Wagner & Rossini More frequently but Verdi less often and I honestly don't know why. I always adore them when I do. Verdi has a wonderful way with an orchestra.

I have never bought a specific CD of just the Overtures. The Abbado was included in the Sony/RCA set. I've tried and enjoyed the Chailly and intend to try another couple of recordings after work.


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Mahler Symphony 2, is like watching a movie. The Romantic Era teaches you to have patience. So beautiful though.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: Symphony 40 & 41

Prague Chamber Orchestra, Charles Mackerras.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch*: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 9

Swedish Dances, Op. 63/ Piano Quintet in G minor, Op. post.
Dene Olding (violin), Piers Lane (piano) &
Piers Lane (piano)

Goldner String Quartet.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

I'll confess that I'm currently listening to (and thoroughly enjoying) a compilation CD of piano encores played by Martino Tirimo. Nice mix, including Bartok, Chopin, Debussy (currently Cakewalking), Schubert, Brahms.... Nothing obscure or intellectually demanding, this is the comfort food of CM, played beautifully by Tirimo.


----------



## Sonata

I'm sorry to say that this is somewhat disappointing so far. Beautiful voices, but there are too many other trappings on this album, it's just too much. I much prefer Lawrence Brownlee's straightforward album "Spiritual Sketches", beautiful and there is a purity to it.

To be fair, I am only four songs in so maybe I will enjoy it more as the program goes on.


----------



## Judith

senza sordino said:


> I started my spring break today. I was in all day because the rain didn't let up. I got lots done around the apartment as I listened to
> 
> Bernstein Prelude Fugue and Riffs, Copland Concerto for clarinet, Stravinsky Ebony Concerto, Gould Derivations for clarinet and band, Bartok Contrasts for clarinet, violin and piano (with Bartok on the piano!) What a classic album
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernstein West Side Story arranged for solo violin and orchestra, Lonely Town, Make our garden grow from Candide, Serenade after Plato's Symposium, New York New York
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A coincidence with Turnabout Vox, Glass Symphony no 10 and Adams The Dharma at Big Sur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corigliano Chaconne from the red violin, Enescu Romanian Rhapsody arranged by Waxman, Wagner / Waxman Tristan and Isolde Fantasia, Adams Violin Concerto. Terrific album
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copland Symphony no 3 and Quiet City


Adore the Bernstein CD performed by Joshua Bell. Amazing performance!


----------



## timh

Britten Ballad Of Heroes Op.14.
John Pickard Symphony 5.


----------



## Pugg

[/QUOTE]

*Beethoven*iano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37​*Mozart*: Piano Concerto No. 24 in C minor, K491

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## hpowders

Joseph Haydn Six Paris Symphonies
Tonkünstler Orchestra
Kristjan Järvi

Enthusiastic performances of these great works, second only to the great Bernstein set.
Järvi is rather quick with the minuets. I absolutely adore Bernstein in the minuets-slow, danceable and oh so charming!! Still, the Järvi set is quite enjoyable and gets my recommendation.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*:
Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1
Cello Concerto No. 2 in D major, Hob. VIIb:2 (Op. 101)

Sinfonia Concertante in B flat major, Op. 84, Hob. I/105

Steven Isserlis (cello)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Roger Norrington.


----------



## deprofundis

*Guillaume de Machaut *- motets- by the ensemble _The Clerks, _what more can i says '' tasty'' and significant release , but Heck it'S The Clerks , you guys ever heard a bad The Clerks recording, there very proffessional this effort prove it, hail this ensemble.
Thanks friends, followers, friendly strangers, disciples!

:tiphat:


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Haydn*:
> Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1
> Cello Concerto No. 2 in D major, Hob. VIIb:2 (Op. 101)
> 
> Sinfonia Concertante in B flat major, Op. 84, Hob. I/105
> 
> Steven Isserlis (cello)
> 
> Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Roger Norrington.


Adore this album!! Love Steven Isserlis!


----------



## Pugg

*Bach: St John Passion, BWV245
*
Peter Schreier (Tenor), Robert Holl (Bass), Roberta Alexander (Soprano), Marjana Lipovsek (Mezzo-Soprano), Olaf Bär (Baritone), Rundfunkchor Leipzig (Chorus), Marjana Lipovsek (Contralto), Andrea Ihle (Soprano), Egbert Junghanns (Bass), Ekkehard Wagner (Tenor), Andreas Scheibner (Baritone)

Staatskapelle Dresden, Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Peter Schreier.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1964 - '67.


----------



## Vaneyes

George O said:


> Nice photograph!{Traverso w. English Madrigals, Hilliard Ens.}


"That's what we've come to expect 'round here."


----------



## bharbeke

Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 (Sergey Schepkin)

The first three are outstanding! The other three are still very well played and composed, but they lack a little bit of the spark and verve that the first had. Of the second group of three, #6 is my favorite.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Oster-Oratorium BWV 249 1994


----------



## Guest

Downloaded a free hi-res version of the Fantasy Op. 49. Great playing and sound. I may have to get the entire recording!


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> "That's what we've come to expect 'round here."


A reassuring face,not easy to fool around with.


----------



## deprofundis

I'm listening to 3 cds

*Manchicourt Vol 1 *ensemble The choir of the church of the adve*nt* (super i needed more Manchicourt since im a fanboy i freely admit).

*Manchicourt Vol 2 '*' same as afored mentioned''

*Al-Andalus:* ensemble Enchiriadis,very good recording quite soulful & enchanting like Tales from 1000 nights in music, mandatory listen folks and it's cheap to buys.

Have a nice day folks, friends, followers, friendly atheist, complete strangers, wierdos ect

P.s being wierd is not pejorative, i like wierdos they put color in our society, whit personnality and ect

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Beethoven - String Quartet No. 14, Budapest Quartet
Beethoven - String Quartet No. 15, 3rd mvt, Budapest Quartet
d'Erlanger - Violin Concerto
Cliffe, Violin Concerto

I really like both these violin concertos, very enjoyable listening.

Edited to add I also listened to Vaughn Williams Symphony No. 8 for the first time. I liked it!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2000, 1997.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

I'm in the first movement. Jochum has a way of pulling a sleight of hand to draw my attention before it has a chance to drift.


----------



## bharbeke

Chopin: 24 Preludes, Op. 28 (Grigory Sokolov)

New preludes to grab my attention: 3, 5, 9-12, 22, 23
Preludes played well by both Argerich and Sokolov: 16, 18, 19, 24

Fully half of the preludes in the set are wonderful under Sokolov's touch. He plays the rest well, but they just didn't grab me in the same way.


----------



## Heliogabo

One of my favorite chamber compositions:










The composer at the piano, sitting along with Jean Pasquier (violin) André Vacellier (clarinet) and Ettiene Pasquier (cello, who premiered in well known circumstances this piece with Messiaen). Recording from 1956.

Available on youtube here:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Robert Simpson's chamber works this evening. The 9th quartet, weighing in at nearly an hour, is based on a palindromic theme from Haydn's Symphony no.47 (which was also used by Haydn in his Keyboard Sonata no.26). Simpson explored this over 30 years earlier in his Haydn Variations for solo piano but here he stretches out the material to create a work the structure of which consists of four parts of contrasting moods and tempi, albeit continuously played. This is a must-hear for seasoned variations devotees and the merely curious alike.

String Quartet no.7 (1977) and String Quartet no.8 (1979):










String Quartet no.9 [32 Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Haydn] (1982):


----------



## chill782002

Sound is remarkably good considering how old these recordings are and Celibidache hadn't yet developed his trademark style of playing everything as slowly as possible. Some interesting selections too.


----------



## Guest

Guitarist Jorge Caballero plays his transcriptions of Bach's Cello Suites No.2, 4, and 6. Masterful playing and great sound.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Sonata In D minor, Op. 31 No. 2 'The Storm'; Piano Sonata in D Major, Op. 28 'Pastoral'; Piano Sonata in C Major, Op. 53 'Waldstein' (Dieter Zechlin).









Excellent performance that stresses dynamics but doesn't miss any lyricism. Beethoven played with some impetus, this is very good stuff.

F. J. Haydn - Piano Sonatas No. 12 in C Major, Hob. XVI: 10; Piano Sonata No. 1 in G Major, Hob. XVI:6; Piano Sonata No. 36 in C minor, Hob. XVI:20; Piano Sonata in 28 in A Major, Hob. XVI:30; Piano Sonata No. 35 in G Major, Hob. XVI:39 (Carmen Piazzini).









I own only Vol. 3 of the above complete set, but the playing is superb! Some of the best Haydn I've heard yet. Highly recommended, Piazzini seems to capture all the nuances that make Haydn's sonatas such a terrific listen.


----------



## Guest

Schoenberg streichquartett Op. 7 streichquartett Op. 10


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Igor Markevitch: The Complete HMV Recordings 
CD9: Verdi: Overtures & various Orchestral Works by Weber, Mozart, Berlioz, Saint-Saëns and Sibelius 
Igor Markevitch & the Philharmonia *

Hooked on Verdi but limited for time as I am, I decided to have a look in my collection for any more recordings of Verdi's Overtures & Preludes.

I noted earlier that I haven't bought a specific album as yet but had Claudio Abbado's Sony/RCA recording with the London Symphony Orchestra.

Luckily I happened upon this disc in the EMI/Warner Igor Markevitch collection. The sound quality is very good, As are the selections from all the Composers included. The Act 3 Ballet Music from Verdi's Macbeth is especially enjoyable.

Markevitch had a wonderful style and insight, bringing out the best in his Orchestras and letting the music just sing for itself.

The Chailly and Abbado I listened to earlier (in Verdi) are both excellent but for my own tastes, Markevitch edges ahead of the pack, leaving Chailly & Abbado in joint second.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

carol235 said:


> Beethoven - String Quartet No. 14, Budapest Quartet
> Beethoven - String Quartet No. 15, 3rd mvt, Budapest Quartet
> d'Erlanger - Violin Concerto
> Cliffe, Violin Concerto
> 
> I really like both these violin concertos, very enjoyable listening.
> 
> Edited to add I also listened to Vaughn Williams Symphony No. 8 for the first time. I liked it!


RVW 8th - glad to hear you liked it. It's no great drama, but quite charming with the percussion effects.


----------



## pmsummer

SORROW
_A Reimagining of Gorecki's 3rd Symphony_
*Henryk Mikołaj Górecki* - *Colin Stetson*
Matt Bauder - saxophone
Dan Bennett - saxophone
Ryan Ferreira - guitar 
Rebecca Foon - cello
Greg Fox - drums
Shahzad Ismaily - synthesizer 
Grey McMurray - guitar 
Sarah Neufeld - violin 
Colin Stetson - arranger, saxophone 
Megan Stetson - vocals
Gyða Valtýsdóttir - cello
Justin Walter - keyboards, EVI​
_52Hz_


----------



## Granate

pmsummer said:


> SORROW
> _A Reimagining of Gorecki's 3rd Symphony_
> *Henryk Mikołaj Górecki* - *Colin Stetson*


Stunning. It led me to hear the original composition back in April 2016.


----------



## pmsummer

Granate said:


> Stunning. It led me to hear the original composition back in April 2016.


As re-imaginings go (most of which I wish would just do that... go), it's a powerful work that doesn't do disservice to the majesty of Gorecki's original. IMO, YMMV.


----------



## Granate

*Brahms*
Ein Deutsches Requiem, Op.45
*Sol. Barbara Bonney, Andreas Schmidt
Cond. Carlo Maria Giulini, WSOC, WPO, DG (1988)*
--
*Wagner*
Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg, Act I - Prelude
Der fliegende Holländer, Overture
Siegfried Idyll
Lohengrin, Preludes to Acts I & III
*Cond. Giuseppe Sinopoli, NYPO, DG (1986)*

















_Both are a bit meh. Nice try. Giulini's German Requiem is way below his conducting standards of the 60s. Sinopoli is fairer. The Lohengrin preludes and Siegfried Idyll are executed correctly._


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Richafort, Requiem. Chopin, Polonaises*


----------



## Guest

Very nice playing and sound, if not the last word in drama in Bach's mighty Chaconne.


----------



## Granate

*Some Holst Planets over again! I*

*Holst*
The Planets, Op.32
*J. Williams*
Close Encounter of the Third Kind - Suite
Star Wars - Main Title
*Women of Los Angeles Master Chorale 
Cond. Zubin Mehta, LAPO, Decca (1971,1978/2001 Reissue Edition)*
--
*Holst*
The Planets, Op.32
*Frauenchor des Rundfunkchores Berlin
Cond. Colin Davis, BPO, Phillips (1988)*

















_The Colin Davis recording was going well after Mars but then it became too normal from Venus. Mehta... is incredible. There is some serious engineering going on in some moments because they didn't seem natural or from a normal orchestra. It's a studio recording in all the sense. The solo brass in Mars was very weird for me (too loud) but the orchestra then was holding the work really well. I thought Mars could be the sum up of the Holst recording, but it isn't. All the tracks deserve four stars each (I rarely give more than that). There is no favourite moment versus the rest of the Planets. It is a whole work from Mars to Neptune. The Star Wars theme is also a favourite for the comparisons._


----------



## pmsummer

Vaneyes said:


> Sampling. Recorded 2014. So ordered!


I stumbled across that recording a few days ago (Amazon tag). I also liked the samples I heard and ordered it.


----------



## deprofundis

I'm lisening to the great* Thomas Crecquillon!*
one of my favorite classical composer of franco-flemish era
His sacred work of _king solomon_ ensemble and his Chansons cd on _Egidius kwartet_

Have a good night folks, friends & followers deprofundis is goeing to bed

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bernstein:*
"Symphony No. 2" Age of Anxiety '"(1949 original version)
[Soloist] Lukas Foss (P), New York Philharmonic (New York February 27, 1950),
"Serenade for Violin, String Orchestra, harp and percussion"
[Soloist] Isaac Stern (Vn), Columbia Symphony Orchestra (New York April 19, 1956)


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Downloaded a free hi-res version of the Fantasy Op. 49. Great playing and sound. I may have to get the entire recording!


Amazon has it, for a very reasonable price.


----------



## Pugg

​
_Mozart, Schubert, Beethoven, Wagner_: arias

Jonas Kaufmann .


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak: String Quartets *
( Disc 5)
Panocha Quartet


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi*: Bassoon concertos.
Gustavo Núñez , excellent playing.


----------



## Pugg

​Contains: 
​
*Lucas and Arthus Jussen.*


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​
*Sullivan*:_The Yeomen of the Guard_

without dialogue

_Trial by Jury_

D'Oyly Carte Opera Company, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Isidore Godfrey
Recorded under the direction of Bridget D'Oyly Carte.


----------



## Granate

*Some Holst Planets over again! II*

*Holst*
The Planets, Op.32
*Ambrosian Singers
Cond. André Previn, LSO, WC (1974)*
--
*Holst*
The Planets, Op.32
*New England Conservatory Chorus
Cond. William Steinberg, BSO, DG (1971)*


----------



## Judith

Brahms 3rd Symphony

Philafelphia Orchestra
Ricardo Muti

Heard Simon Rattle one other day but this has a fuller feel to it!


----------



## Guest

Dufay secular songs CD 4


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*iano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 83
Cello Sonata in D major Op. 78 (arr. from Violin Sonata)

Yo-Yo Ma (cello)
Emanuel Ax (piano)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Pugg

​*Saint-Saëns Chamber music.*
Disc 1
_The Nash Ensemble._

Here you go Bettina, just arrived .


----------



## Guest

Just listened to this one.I was impressed when I heard it for the first time many many years ago...


----------



## realdealblues

*Johann Sebastian Bach*

_Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 1-3_
*[Rec. 1994]*









Martin Pearlman/Boston Baroque

*Franz Schubert*

_Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 929_
*[Rec. 1992]*









The Mozartean Players


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony no 4
Lucia Popp / Klaus Tennstedt


----------



## Pugg

​
*Pergolesi /Wassenaer*: Concerti Armonici Nos. 1-6

I Musici.


----------



## Granate

*Eilean Records III*









*Benjamin Finger
Pleasurably Lost (eilean 59)*
Eilean Records, 2015









*Chris Dooks
Accretion Disc (eilean 08)*
Eilean Records, 2016









*Omrr
Music For The Anxious (eilean 06)*
Eilean Records, 2016









*Richard Ginns
Until The Morning Comes (eilean 82)*
Eilean Records, 2015


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet*: Manon

_Beverly Sills, Nicolai Gedda, Gérard Souzay, Gabriel Bacquier
_
Ambrosian Opera Chorus, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Julius Rudel, conducting


----------



## deprofundis

Greeting this morning i'M having one of these '' classical music marathon'' whit the great* Pierre de Manchicourt* im listening to every works of his i got this mean 5 cds, he sutch a genieous , the complex patern of is music, great polyphony!

I would like to thank whoever on Talk Classical that advice me to check his works, aand i salute my friends and followers also friendly stranger on TC.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1990 - '92, 1991.


----------



## George O

Concerts a Deux Violes Esgales du Sieur de Sainte Colombe, Tome II

Jean de Sainte-Colombe (circa 1640-1700): 
Concert VIII
Concert XLII
Concert III
Concert LI
Concert LXVII

Jordi Savall, basse de viole (1697)
Wieland Kuijken, basse de viole (1704)

CD on Astrée / Auvidis (France), from 1992

5 stars


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Guest

Scarlattti 14 Sonate per Clavicembalo Gustav Leonhardt


----------



## Merl

Dausgaard does a great job on this. Very special recording. I need to grab the rest of this series.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Clarinet Concerto, Concerto for Flute and Harpsichord*

I started with Bohm, but his recording is too bland for my ears. Hogwood plays with original instruments, but it is more lively and more interesting.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Penultimate instalment of Robert Simpson's chamber works.

String Quartet no.10 [_For Peace_] (1983) and String Quartet no.11 (1984):










String Quartet no.12 (1987) and String Quintet no.1 (1987):


----------



## Wandering Shade

Lute Music of the Netherlands
(Pieces from the Thysius Lute Book, and by Gregorio Huwet · Nicolas Vallet · Joachim van den Hove · Emanuel Adriaenssen)

Anthony Bailes, lute

© 2012

Carpe Diem Records


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2000/1.


----------



## Granate

*Debussy's orchestral works DG*

*Debussy*
Images pour orchestre
Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
La Mer
*Orch. Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia
Cond. Leonard Bernstein, DG (1990)*
--
*Debussy*
Nocturnes
Première Rapsodie
Jeux (Poème dansé)
La Mer
*Cond. Pierre Boulez, ClO, DG (1995)*

















_Good recordings of Debussy's works, but I doubt I would revisit these versions. I was just attracted by the chilling illustrations._


----------



## George O

Georg Muffat (1653-1704): Concerti & Suites

La Petite Bande / Sigiswald Kuijken:
Sigiswald Kuijken, violin
Lucy van Dael, violin
Wieland Kuijken, cello

Bruce Haynes, Ku Ebbinge, Pol Dombrecht, Piet Dont, baroque oboe
Hansjürg Lange, Claude Wessmer, baroque bassoon
Sigiswald Kuijken, Lucy van Dael, Janine Rubinlicht, Dick Verelst, Jan Reichow, Gilbert Bezzini, Ruth Hesseling, Janneke van der Merr, violin
Marleen Thiers, Marten Boeken, Wiel Peeters, Martin Sonneveld, viola
Wieland Kuijken, cello
Jordi Savall, Richte van der Meer, Wouter Möller, bass violin
Anthony Woodrow, contrabass
Bob van Asperen, harpsichord

on Harmonia Mundi (France), from 1975

5 stars










Sigiswald Kuijken


----------



## Wandering Shade

Louis Marchand

Pieces de Clavecin · 1702

Blandine Verlet, harpsichord made by Pierre Donzelague, Lyon 1716

Recorded 1978

Astrée

:: 38' only · 5 stars nevertheless ::


----------



## Guest

Nigel North Baroque Lute


----------



## Guest

Bartok's Music for strings, percussion & celeste


----------



## Guest

Bartok Violin Concerto 1


----------



## Guest

Bartok Violin Concerto 2


----------



## Guest

Bartok both rhapsodies


----------



## Guest

Bartok viola concerto. 10 wahey!!!


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven and Mendelssohn violin concertos

Heifetz / munch / BSO

Mesmeric playing of great mSterpieces


----------



## lluissineu

Today I'm trying this one


----------



## Vitaliyka

http://myfavoriteclassical.com/franz-liszt-revolutionized-piano-classical-music/


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling a recent reissue of Mario Lanza. Too bad, Sony didn't apply a good remastering. What a waste. Give it a pass.


----------



## deprofundis

I'm lisening to a startling recording, sound like early penderecki since BnF collection offer this variety, i have a couple of them, tonight i'm listening to old* Bnf *recording one of my favorite is called:

*Lassus ,Des Prez & Reutter* , musique d'église , R.p Emile martin : chanteurs de Saint Eustache, the first motets libera me is sutch breath taking it remind us of old Penderecki hmm, how sweet, anyway i will lisen to the Messe de Notre-Dame of *Machaut* afterward on same BnF collection, i like rustic analogue sound of the 50 and early 60'', vynil re-editions.

Have a good night , folks, friends , followers

:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Massenet*: Manon
> 
> _Beverly Sills, *Nicolai Gedda*, Gérard Souzay, Gabriel Bacquier
> _
> Ambrosian Opera Chorus, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Julius Rudel, conducting


:angel:


----------



## tortkis

Leo Brouwer (b. 1939): Guitar Music Vol. 1 - Ricardo Cobo (Naxos)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Symphonies 34/35/36

Prague Chamber Orchestra, Charles Mackerras.


----------



## Pugg

Tulse said:


> Bartok Violin Concerto 1





Tulse said:


> Bartok Violin Concerto 2





Tulse said:


> Bartok both rhapsodies





Tulse said:


> Bartok viola concerto. 10 wahey!!!


All in five minutes?


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> :angel:


I know, but Sills is the real star.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Serenade No. 1 in D major, Op. 11/ Serenade No. 2 in A Major, Op. 16

Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*: symphony no 8

Sir Georg Solti, conducting on his best.


----------



## Pugg

Vitaliyka said:


> http://myfavoriteclassical.com/franz-liszt-revolutionized-piano-classical-music/


Lots of debate on the moment about Liszt.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## deprofundis

Since insomnia kick in or i sleep very late , i'm an '' oiseau de nuit'' if you understand even if prescribed medecine try to knock me down to sleep my body not tired neither my brain cells, but anyway... Haven't you listen to* Ockeghem *rendition of Two Missas, what an a terrific cd, it blowen my mind, have bought cd and download it.May i had Fra Bernardo is a darn good label, deprofundis seal of approval.

On other ordering issue i'm trying to get* Gombert 3 *by ensemble The sound and The fury, what can i says they dont give it away, i dont know if distributor can get it, let's all cross fingers for deprofundis , shawll we please.The label is Paradise Regain hmm this sounds so good.

Let's hope there is good distro in my city, so that about it for now, i warmly salute friends and followers.

:tiphat:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Symphony No.6 - Transcribed for two Pianos
Alan Rowlands & Adrian Sims (Pianos)*

An interesting take on RVW's Sixth Symphony which produces excellent results. This has been on my wish list for a long time and seeing it available to stream, I was eager to hear this. It doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Dichterliebe / Liederkreis 
Ian Bostridge (tenor), Julius Drake (piano)


----------



## Guest

Josquin Desprez Missa 'Ave maris stella "

Motets & chansons


----------



## AClockworkOrange

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Ralph Vaughan Williams: Symphony No.6 - Transcribed for two Pianos
> Alan Rowlands & Adrian Sims (Pianos)*
> 
> An interesting take on RVW's Sixth Symphony which produces excellent results. This has been on my wish list for a long time and seeing it available to stream, I was eager to hear this. It doesn't disappoint.


Moving on to the Wasps Overture by the same performers. Super.


----------



## Pugg

​*Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore*

Kathleen Battle, Luciano Pavarotti, Leo Nucci, Enzo Dara & Dawn Upshaw

The Metropolitan Opera Orchestra and Chorus, James Levine.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> All in five minutes?


What do you mean?


----------



## Granate

*Pergolesi*
Stabat Mater
*Sol. Margaret Marshall, Lucia Valentini Terrani
Cond. Claudio Abbado, LSO, DG (1985)*
--
*Max Richter
Three Worlds: Music From Woolf Works*
DG, 2017
















_
Good singers for the Pergolesi Stabat Mater, but I am sure I can enjoy it more in HIP because for now it sounds very repetitive to me. And afterwords Max Richter did it again with his combination of Neo-classical and electronic melodies. Contemporary._


----------



## Granate

Pugg said:


> All in five minutes?





Tulse said:


> What do you mean?


High five for joining the club of *Music Already listened*, I am your host Granate.

Welcome to Talk Classical Tulse, please, mind to put covers of the recordings in this section so we know exactly where to look. Bartók is slowly growing on me and I like his String quartets and Bluebeard's Castle by Kubelík in Lucerne Festival.


----------



## Wandering Shade

Erik Satie

Piano solos

Bill Quist, piano (Mason & Hamlin)

© 1979

Windham Hill Records

"We have purposefully avoided much that is regarded as standard in the recording of solo piano. Unlike most recordings of this nature, we chose to record not in a concert hall, but rather in the studio using contemporary close-miking techniques. We feel that the sense of proximity to the intrument and pianist achieved in these recordings will add enormously to the listener's appreciation for both the subtleties of the piano itself and for the nuances and dynamics of Qilliam Quist's interpretation of Erik Satie's music. Two Neumann U 87 microphones were placed within twenty-four inches of the soundboard of a nine-foot Mason-Hamlin. Only a slight equalization curve was applied to the signal so as to preserve the natural overtones of the instrument."
Will Ackerman (producer) & Harn Soper (engineer)


----------



## chill782002

Considering that these recordings are between 70 and 90 years old (all made during Sibelius' lifetime), Warner Classics have done a fantastic remastering job. The performances themselves are fascinating, Robert Kajanus' 1932 recording of "Tapiola" with the London Symphony Orchestra may be the most spine-chilling that I've ever heard.


----------



## premont

George O said:


> Bruce Haynes, Ku Ebbinge, Pol Dombrecht, Piet Dont, baroque oboe
> Hansjürg Lange, Claude Wessmer, baroque bassoon
> Sigiswald Kuijken, Lucy van Dael, Janine Rubinlicht, Dick Verelst, Jan Reichow, Gilbert Bezzini, Ruth Hesseling, Janneke van der Merr, violin
> Marleen Thiers, Marten Boeken, Wiel Peeters, Martin Sonneveld, viola
> Wieland Kuijken, cello
> Jordi Savall, Richte van der Meer, Wouter Möller, bass violin
> Anthony Woodrow, contrabass
> Bob van Asperen, harpsichord
> 
> on Harmonia Mundi (France), from 1975


Certainly a remarkable lineup for the year 1975.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New album from January with Stile Antico, that I own some albums of. Really like this too!


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi: Violin concertos*
Yehudi Menuhin.


----------



## Guest

The Tudors Metaphysical Tobacco


----------



## Pugg

​*Saint-Saëns*: chamber works.
Disc 2
The Nash Ensemble.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach: Easter Oratorio;*

Ameling / Helen / Krenn / Krause.
Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra / Vienna Academy Ch -

Karl Munchinger conducting.


----------



## hpowders

Domenico Scarlatti Twenty Keyboard Sonatas
Vladimir Horowitz, piano

Generous (78 minutes) selection; all repeats taken, but no attempt at ornamenting the repeats.

I prefer the spikier harpsichord in Scarlatti (surprise!) as performed by Kenneth Weiss and Pierre Hantaï. The runs and trills are much clearer on harpsichord and make more of an "effect"; they tend to be muddied on piano.

Recommended for the slow sonatas which Horowitz plays extremely well.


----------



## George O

The Lady Musick

details: http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/lol559.htm

Emma Kirkby, soprano
Anthony Rooley, lute

on L'Oiseau-Lyre (London), from 1979


----------



## Pugg

*J. Strauss II*: An der schönen, blauen Donau; Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald; Frühlingsstimmen; Künstlerleben, Rosen aus dem Süden / Tschaikowsky: Der Nußknacker-Suite
Boston Pops Orchestra, Arthur Fiedler


----------



## lluissineu

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Brahms*: Serenade No. 1 in D major, Op. 11/ Serenade No. 2 in A Major, Op. 16
> 
> Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras


The serenades Is part of The music I'd take to a desert island . Well done Pugg!!

Have you listened to the (for me) superb recording of your incredible orchestra?









Love it


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Frank Bridge*
Phantasy String Quartet in F minor, H.55
Phantasy Piano Quartet in F# minor, H.94
String Quartet No. 1 in E minor, 'Bologna', H.70
Maggini Quartet, Martin Roscoe [Naxos]

Early chamber works by Bridge, played with late-romantic charm and passion by the excellent Maggini Quartet.

*
Benjamin Britten*
String Quartet in D (1931)
Simple Symphony, Op. 4 (for string quartet)
String Quartet No. 1 in D, Op. 25
Britten Quartet [Collins; recently reissued on Brilliant Classics with #2 and #3 as a 2 CD set]

Early chamber works by Britten, played in astringent style by the Britten Quartet in clear but rather harsh and unforgiving recordings dating from the early 90s. I am curious to hear what the Magginis make of these works so I have ordered the Naxos discs. Watch this space!


----------



## Pugg

lluissineu said:


> The serenades Is part of The music I'd take to a desert island . Well done Pugg!!
> 
> Have you listened to the (for me) superb recording of your incredible orchestra?
> 
> View attachment 92938
> 
> 
> Love it


Also very good choice.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Nabucco*

Tito Gobbi (Nabucco), Elena Souliotis (Abigaille), Carlo Cava (Zaccaria), Bruno Prevedi (Ismaele), Dora Carral (Fenena), Giovanni Foiani (Gran Sacerdote), Walter Kräutler (Abdallo), Anna D'Auria (Anna)

Vienna Opera Orchestra & Chorus, Lamberto Gardelli conducting.


----------



## Selby




----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Suite No.1 BWV 1066


----------



## Guest

Joseph Haydn string quartets CD 15 Op.55 2+3 Op.64 No.1


----------



## Judith

At last got the Hummel CD and listening to

Piano Concerto in A Minor

Stephen Hough
English Chamber Orchestra 

Conducted by Bryden Thomson

Very nice and quite easy on the ear!


----------



## deprofundis

I'm listening to .. hold your breath 2 seconds ( dramatic drum rolls)

Solage by Noel Akchoté guitar rendition of ars subtilior of none other than, the mysterious foggy Solage complete works
Than i said i love Capella Alamire of (usa) so i bought a cd of Ockeghem missa..i praise this ensemble.
Finally LA breiche ''le mal ardents'' a folkloric album whit classical overtones.

What about it guys?, that about it for now, even if it's cold i enjoy the sunlight the music is a healer in a way.
Take good care friends , followers .

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Guitarist Kazuhito Yamashita plays two insanely difficult concertos written for him by Takashi Yamatsu and Teruyuki Noda.


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven Violin Concerto
Rachel Barton Pine
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
José Serebrier

Excellent performance featuring extremely fine cadenzas composed by the soloist.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two discs by PMD tonight.

Symphony no.2 (1980), _Strathclyde Concerto no.5_ for violin, viola and string orchestra (1991) and _Strathclyde Concerto no.6_ for flute and orchestra (1991):


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## millionrainbows

This is the DVD version of it; there is also a 5-CD set. But with this one, you can listen to the whole thing, about 6 hours long, without interruption. Got some spare time? Make sure you go to the bathroom BEFORE you put this on.



Selby said:


>


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay, you guys or gonna think, well he so bias when it come to* Ockeghem*, i freely admit that i am but, Capella Alamire the same that gave us one of the Gombert cd motets, chansons , magnificat , are pretty well skill, so after hearing the Gombert cd i was convinced that Ockeghem cd by them would be rad and guess what it is, Peter Urquhart is a genieous conductor.

I would recommend this , next thing i wont there rendition of Josquin Desprez.

:tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

HAMBURGER RATSMUSIK
_Consort Music c. 1600_
*William Brade*
Hespèrion XX
Jordi Savall - director, viola da gamba
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Selby

millionrainbows said:


> This is the DVD version of it; there is also a 5-CD set. But with this one, you can listen to the whole thing, about 6 hours long, without interruption. Got some spare time? Make sure you go to the bathroom BEFORE you put this on.


Million - looks like I posted the wrong picture, I actually have the 5 CD set. I was really torn when I went to purchase it because the DVD was so much cheaper. I listen to all my music digitally. I buy CDs and rip them to Lossless files (FLAC/ALAC). Due to not being super tech savvy, I haven't found a free system that allows me to rip DVD audio to Lossless files, so I opted for the CDs. This is a problem I would like to remedy because there are many DVD released out there that I would like to purchase and be able to rip.

PS I'm pretty on-and-off at Talkclassical; I've really appreciated your posts as I've been back perusing various threads.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Anglo-Irish chamber music tonight.

*Bridge
String Quartet No. 2 in G minor, H.115
String Quartet No. 3, H.175
String Quartet No. 4, H.188*
Maggini Quartet [Naxos]

Bridge's pellucid impressionist second quartet, and his masterpiece, the serialist 4th, are great favourites chez moi. The third is a tougher nut to crack - Bridge considered it his finest work, but I have always found it difficult and relatively unyielding.

*Britten
String Quartet No. 2 in C major, Op. 36 
String Quartet No. 3, Op. 94*
Britten Quartet [Collins Classical]

Clear and sparse readings from the Britten Quartet of Britten's mature string quartets.

*Rubbra
Piano trio in one movement, Op. 68*
Maggini Quartet (members), Martin Roscoe [Naxos]

*Moeran
Piano trio in D major*
Joachim Trio [ASV]

Fine works, both - I am just getting to know these.


----------



## nightscape

*Berlioz* - Roméo et Juliette (Muti/Philadelphia)










*Myaskovsky* - Violin Concerto (Repin/Gergiev/Kirov)










*Scott* (Brabbins/BBC)

Symphony No. 3 'The Muses'

Neptune










*Roussel* - Symphony No. 4 (Deneve/Royal Scottish)










*Vaughan Williams* - Job (Davis/Bergen)


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2001, 2008 - '10.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Symphony's no 94-100-101
Antal Dorati conducting.


----------



## Pugg

nightscape said:


> *Berlioz* - Roméo et Juliette (Muti/Philadelphia)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]


Norman is in a very good voice form in this recording.


----------



## deprofundis

I'm goeing slowly tired and listening to a '' chef d'oeuvre majeur or if you preffered a major work of art'', *Penderecki* Saint Luc passion, dark and mystic journey await you listener , newbie to Penderecki a most in my book, Penderecki Greatest achievement perriod follow by threnody for...).It's been a long time i did not listen to modern classical composers, Penderecki and messiaen was what got me into classical in the first place.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

​
*Pergolesi*: Stabat Mater

Margaret Marshall (soprano), Lucia Valentini Terrani (mezzo)

London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado


----------



## tortkis

Mielczewski - Bornus Consort (Multikulti)









Marcin Mielczewski (c.1600-1651) was a Polish baroque composer. Pleasant music, very fine performance.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


>


Such a fine singer and very gracious person, despite the pain in her private life. :angel:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony 3

_Helga Dernesch / Sir Georg Solti_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*:Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622
*Spohr*: Clarinet Concerto No. 1 in C minor, Op. 26
*Weber*: Clarinet Concerto No. 2 in E flat Major, Op. 74

_Gervase de Peyer_ (clarinet)

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis & Peter Maag


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Parisina d'este*

Alexandrina Pendachanska (Parisina), Amedeo Moretti (Ugo), Daniela Barcellona (Imelda), Eldar Aliev (Ernesto), Ramon De Andrès (Azzo)

Gruppo Vocale Cantemus Choir; RTSI Chorus; Swiss-Italian Radio Orchestra, Emmanuel Plasson


----------



## gHeadphone

I am literally obsessed by Barbers Piano Concerto, i really need to discover more Barber.

Nice work by Keith Jarrett, I've only ever heard his Jazz recordings before.


----------



## hpowders

Franz Clement Violin Concerto

Rachel Barton Pine, violin
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
José Serebrier

Like other concertos of its time (1805), adopts Beethoven's style without that illusive spark of genius.

Beethoven's great violin concerto was to come a year later.

Pleasant enough but overly long at 41 minutes.


----------



## hpowders

ldiat said:


>


I need the stuffy intro like I need a hole in the head!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: arr. string orchestra.

String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135

String Quartet No. 14 in C sharp minor, Op. 131

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## George O

Johann Caspar Ferdinand Fischer (1656-1746): Journal du Printemps

Heidelberger Kammerorchester

on Da Camera Magna (Germany), from 1968


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vladimir Sofronitsky plays Chopin*

Finally arrived.:devil:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Molique:*

String Quartet in B flat major, Op. 42
String Quartet in A major, Op. 44

Mannheimer String Quartet.


----------



## hpowders

Domenico Scarlatti 27 Sonatas
Kenneth Weiss, harpsichord

Beautiful sounding recreation of a Ruckers-Hemsch harpsichord circa 1700 by Anthony Sidey of Paris, performed by the great American harpsichordist Kenneth Weiss.

When I want to listen to Scarlatti sonatas, this is the way I want to hear them.


----------



## Pugg

​*Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky*

Yelena Obraztsova (mezzo soprano)

London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus.
Claudio Abbado conducting this masterpiece.


----------



## Wandering Shade

Renaissance Dances

(Lute pieces by Joan Ambrosia Dalza · Pierre Attaingnant · Adrian Le Roy · Alonso Mudarra · Hans Newsidler · Bulman · Anthony Holborne · John Dowland · & Anonymous)

Toyohiko Satoh, lute

Recorded 1981

Philips · A Harlekijn Recording


----------



## Granate

*TC Favourites - Opera Feast I*

*Based on this collective treasure.* Thanks to everyone who participated in this back in 2015:









*Mozart*
Così Fan Tutte, KV588
*Sol. Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Christa Ludwig, Alfredo Kraus, Giuseppe Taddei, Walter Berry, Hanny Steffek
Cond. Karl Böhm, PO&C, WC (1963/1994 Remastered Edition)*









*Puccini*
La Bohème
*Sol. Jussi Björling, Victoria de los Ángeles, Lucine Amara, Robert Merrill, John Reardon, Giorgio Tozzi
Cond. Thomas Beecham, ColBC, RCA Victor C&O, WC (1956/2002 Remastered Edition)*









*Tchaikovsky*
Eugen Onegin
*Sol. Valentina Petrova, Galina Vishnevskaya, Larissa Avdeyeva, Evgenia Verbitskaya, Evgeni Belov, Sergei Lemeshev, Ivan Petrov, Georgi Pankov
Cond. Boris Khaikin, BThC&O, Melodiya (1955/1994 Reissue Edition)*

_*Così fan tutte* has filled me with joy for the incredible interpretations of Schwarzkopf and Ludwig, as much as the glorious orchestral tracks conducted by Bohm.

The Beecham recording of *La Bohème* was fine for me, more thrilled by Björling's Rodolfo than Victora de los Ángeles' Mimì. Karajan with Pavarotti is still my winner.

*Eugen Onegin* did not tick anything on me. I'm not used to opera in this language (I think that because of my mother language I find Italian opera very appealing), so I'll wait to the Met Live screening and see if I change my mind._


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti*; Anna Bolena.

_Elena Souliotis/ Marilyn Horne_/ John Alexander/ Nicolai Ghiaurov.
Silvio Varviso conducting .


----------



## Guest

Cant De La Sibilla


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1986.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988.


----------



## pmsummer

AVE DEI PATRIS FILIA
_Music for Our Lady and Divine Office_
*John Taverner*
Christ Church Cathedral Choir, Oxford
Stephen Darlington - director
_
Nimbus_


----------



## ProudSquire

*Beethoven *

*String Quartet No. 16 in F major, op. 135*









:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Gregorian Chant










1. Resurrexit, Tempus Quadragesimae: Hymnus: Nunc Tempus Acceptabile
2. Passion Sunday: Introitus: Judica Me Deus
3. Passion Sunday: Graduale: Eripe Me
4. Passion Sunday: Tractus: Saepe Expugnaverunt Me
5. Passion Sunday: Offertorium: Confitebor Tibi
6. Passion Sunday: Communio: Qui Mihi Ministrat
7. Palm Sunday: Antiphona: Hosanna Filio David
8. Palm Sunday: Hymnus: Gloria, Laus Et Honor
9. Palm Sunday: Graduale: Christus Factus Est
10. Palm Sunday: Offertorium: Improperium Expectavit
11. Maundy Thursday: Evening Mass: Antiphona Ad Introitum: Nos Autem
12. Adoration Of The Cross: Responsorium: Tenebrae Factae Sunt
13. Adoration Of The Cross: Antiphona: Ecce Lignum Crucis
14. Adoration Of The Cross: Antiphona: Crucem Tuam
15. Adoration Of The Cross: Hymnus: Crux Fidelis
16. Easter: Easter Vigil: Alleluia: Confitemini
17. Easter Sunday: Mass: Introitus: Resurrexit
18. Easter Sunday: Mass: Graduale: Haec Dies
19. Easter Sunday: Mass: Alleluia: Pascha Nostrum
20. Easter Sunday: Mass: Sequentia: Victimae Paschalis
21. Easter Sunday: Mass: Offertorium: Terra Tremuit
22. Easter Sunday: Mass: Communio: Pascha Nostrum
23. Easter Sunday: Mass: Ad Dimittendum Populum: Ite, Missa Est
24. Hymnus: O Rex Aeternae
25. 5th Sunday Of Easter: Introitus: Cantate Domino
26. 5th Sunday Of Easter: Alleluia: Dextera Dei
27. 5th Sunday Of Easter: Alleluia: Christus Resurgens
28. 5th Sunday Of Easter: Offertorium: Judilate Deo
29. 5th Sunday Of Easter: Communio: Ego Sum
30. Canticum: Laudate Dominum


----------



## millionrainbows

Schoenberg, Wind Quintet Op. 26, Atherton.


----------



## pmsummer

FELIX AUSTRIA
_Works for Viola da Gamba Consort_
*Kaiser Ferdinand III, Johann Jacob Froberger, Giovanni Legrenzi, Leopold I, Johann Heinrich Schmelzer, Giovanni Valentini*
Klaus Mertens - bass
Hamburger Ratsmusik
Simone Eckert - direction, bass viola da gamba

_CPO_


----------



## Guest

Some of you may be surprised to learn that Anthony Burgess, author of _A Clockwork Orange_, was also a composer, and quite a fine one at that. He writes in a busy, quasi-tonal style that certainly must challenge the players. Very good playing and sound--which does capture a few harsh notes in the heat of the moment.


----------



## deprofundis

I seen this incredible cd and could ain't resist, it come whit a book:* Ein feste burg ist unser gott, Luther and the music of reformation, ensemble is Vox luminis conduct by Lionel Meunier & Bart Jacob*, this is a double cd, it's well illustrated, lot's of information.Very very nice.

:tiphat:


----------



## George O

Metaphysical Tobacco

details: http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/arg572.htm

John Dowland (1563-1626)
Michael East (c. 1580-1648)
Anthony Holborne (c. 1545-1602)

Musica Reservata / Michael Morrow
Purcell Consort of Voices / Grayston Burgess

on Argo (London), from 1968

5 stars


----------



## jim prideaux

At the Sage Gateshead this evening-Royal Northern Sinfonia with Lars Vogt as conductor and soloist......

Beethoven 2nd and 3rd Piano Concertos.
Haydn 11th Symphony.
Prokofiev 1st Symphony.


----------



## pmsummer

George O said:


> Metaphysical Tobacco
> 
> details: http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/arg572.htm
> 
> John Dowland (1563-1626)
> Michael East (c. 1580-1648)
> Anthony Holborne (c. 1545-1602)
> 
> Musica Reservata / Michael Morrow
> Purcell Consort of Voices / Grayston Burgess
> 
> on Argo (London), from 1968
> 
> 5 stars


Dang. Now there are TWO known copies in existence! 










METAPHYSICAL TOBACCO
_Songs and Dances_
*John Dowland, Michael East, Anthony Holborne*
Musica Reservata
Michael Morrow - director
Purcell Consort
Grayston Burgess - director

_Argo_


----------



## pmsummer

deprofundis said:


> I seen this incredible cd and could ain't resist, it come whit a book:* Ein feste burg ist unser gott, Luther and the music of reformation, ensemble is Vox luminis conduct by Lionel Meunier & Bart Jacob*, this is a double cd, it's well illustrated, lot's of information.Very very nice.
> 
> :tiphat:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Orchestral excerpts from Wagner's Parsifal performed by Sir Adrian Boult & the London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Guest

A crushingly intense performance of No.2. Very good sound.


----------



## Pugg

​
For the Saturday symphony tradition.

*Bernstein*: Jeremiah - Symphony No. 1


----------



## Casebearer

Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde in the incredible performance from 1964 in London by Christa Ludwig, Fritz Wunderlich and the Philharmonia Orchestra led by Otto Klemperer. Even the sound is still great.


----------



## deprofundis

*Goodnight, ladie's & gentelmen, tonight im listening to La Bataille d'amour a wonderful cd, guitar transcription or adaptation oof french chansons genra, i recomended this cd, and to help me fall asleep sometime vocal yet not borring at all , i need softness before i got to bed so , my second pick tonight is Josquin Desprez By mister Bourdon two unforgettable missa Pangue Lingua and Beata virginie.These two cds or fantastic i tell you, mandatory listening...:angel:
*
I salute my friends and followers, curious strangers of the franco-flemish era, time for me to rest :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Symphonies 25/29/30

Prague Chamber Orchestra, Charles Mackerras.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mompou*: piano works
Disc 3


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vladimir Sofronitsky plays Scriabin*


----------



## deprofundis

Im listening to the fabuleous ensemble* Capella Alamire* of *Ockeghem* missa i allready but you know me i wont the best seek the best ans *Peter Urquhart* either a gifted coductor or his ensemble work like magic on me brains cells, i get intellectual convulsion, soothing soulful massage f my spirit, yep.. it's that good, than i will listen to Ockeghem Missa Caput bot version The clerks more purist approche than graindelavoix manicotage methods, i like both to be fair and square.Ockeghem is one of my favorite composer at the moment, maybe this is a phase, but i doupt it...

have a nice insomnia people(joking but), hmm i mean i'm insomniac, if your insomniac too and read this and hardly sleep sometime like 6hours or less , than share this moment in the middle of the night here it's 3:10 a.m and im still not sleeping, oh well.. annoying but what can i do i take prescription pills to knock me down to sleep annd they would knock a horse but not me..So big deal let's lisen to music than, if i dont fall asleep i Will lisen to some Jacob Obrecht.

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorák*: Slavonic Dances, opp.46 & 72

Dorati / Minneapolis Symphony


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Die Zauberflöte, K620*

Martti Talvela (Sarastro), Stuart Burrows (Tamino), Cristina Deutekom (Königin der Nacht), Pilar Lorengar (Pamina), Renate Holm (Papagena), Hermann Prey (Papageno), Gerhard Stolze (Monostatos), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Sprecher), René Kollo (1er Geharnischter), Hans Sotin (2er Geharnischter), Hanneke van Bork (Erste Dame), Yvonne Minton (Zweite Dame), Hetty Plümacher (Dritte Dame)

Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

George O said:


> Metaphysical Tobacco


"Metaphysical tobacco"? Hm... funny thing to call it


----------



## elgar's ghost

Final instalment of Robert Simpson's chamber works this morning.

Clarinet Quintet (1968), Quintet for clarinet, bass clarinet and string trio (1983), String Quartet no.13 (1989), String Quartet no.14 (1990), String Quartet no.15 (1991) and String Quintet no.2 (1991-94):


----------



## Granate

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mozart: Die Zauberflöte, K620*
> 
> Martti Talvela (Sarastro), Stuart Burrows (Tamino), Cristina Deutekom (Königin der Nacht), Pilar Lorengar (Pamina), Renate Holm (Papagena), Hermann Prey (Papageno), Gerhard Stolze (Monostatos), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Sprecher), René Kollo (1er Geharnischter), Hans Sotin (2er Geharnischter), Hanneke van Bork (Erste Dame), Yvonne Minton (Zweite Dame), Hetty Plümacher (Dritte Dame)
> 
> Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti.


I'm listening to four versions of Zauberflöte in a few days. For what reasons should I consider this version against Klemperer, Böhm or Gardiner?


----------



## chesapeake bay

Granate said:


> I'm listening to four versions of Zauberflöte in a few days. For what reasons should I consider this version against Klemperer, Böhm or Gardiner?


for the same reason your gonna have to listen to this one too...









Equity!!!

+ for you 4 seems like a paltry amount of music to listen to


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22*

John Aler (tenor), Mark Kruczek (organ)

Voices of Ascension Chorus and Orchestra, Young Singers of Pennnsylvania, Dennis Keene.


----------



## Granate

chesapeake bay said:


> for the same reason your gonna have to listen to this one too...
> 
> View attachment 92974
> 
> 
> Equity!!!
> 
> + for you 4 seems like a paltry amount of music to listen to


Bingo! It was already on my list 
I didn't mention it apart from the other three because it wasn't in any TC top Zauberflöte list.


----------



## George O

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> "Metaphysical tobacco"? Hm... funny thing to call it


The lyric is

O Metaphysical Tobacco
fecht as far as from Morocco,
thy searching fume
exhalls the rume
O Metaphysical Tobacco.

I _think_ "rume" might be used in the sense of
*rheum, rheums* -- a watery discharge from the eyes or nose
synonyms: rheums, rheumic, rume
But I don't know for sure.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano concerto 5
Serkin / Bernstein.
Only second to Van Cliburn.


----------



## Guest

Dufay secular songs CD 5


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Sting quintet K515/ 516.
Alban Berg Quartet & Michelle Wolf


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

In between guitarpractice and this & that. Mendelssohn "Elias" with RIAS Kammerchor & Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin.


----------



## hpowders

Joseph Joachim Violin Concerto in D minor

Rachel Barton Pine, violin
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Carlos Kalmar, conductor

This concerto is a masterpiece, full of irresistible Hungarian flavor, written by a great violinist; friend and champion of Brahms, twenty years before Brahms' own concerto.

Why the neglect? It could be the most difficult violin concerto ever written, full of treacherous double and triple stops. It never lets up.

Jascha Heifetz would have been fantastic in this concerto!


----------



## Pugg

*Saint-Saens*: Organ Symphony;* Liszt*: Organ Works* (Prelude and 
Fugue on the Name B-A-C-H, S.260; Funeral Ode, S.268 No.2; Fantasy and 
Fugue on ""Ad nos, ad salutarem undam"", S. 259) Daniel Chorzempa, 
Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Edo de Waart


----------



## elgar's ghost

Just time to listen to a disc of Max Reger's solo violin works before going out to watch the rugby match down at the local.

_Eight Preludes and Fugues [and Chaconne]_ op.117 (1909-12):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: La Forza del Destino*

Leontyne Price (Leonora), Placido Domingo (Don Alvaro), Sherrill Milnes (Don Carlo), Fiorenza Cossotto (Preziosilla), Bonaldo Giaiotti (Padre Guardiano), Gabriel Bacquier (Fra Melitone), Gillian Knight (Curra), Michel Sénéchal (Mastro Trabuco), William Elvin (Un Chirurgo), Malcolm King (Un Alcalde)

John Alldis Choir & London Symphony Orchestra, James Levine.


----------



## Wandering Shade

Johann Sebastian Bach

The Two and Three Part Inventions

Glenn Gould, piano (Steinway CD 318)

Recorded 1963~64

Columbia

Of course, Gould's recordings of the _Goldberg_ in 1955 and 1981 are both virtual desert island discs. But aside from the _Goldberg_, my favorite Gould/Bach recording is this one. I know no other interpretation making a whole, a real cycle of the Two and Three Part Inventions (Gould plays the 30 pedagogic pieces in a personal order, by pairs of two and three parts inventions in the same key). No excessive "gouldisms", an extraordinary contrapuntal clarity, an alternance of lyricism and lightness, and the pure beauty of the piano sound. Gould worked hard to prepare his beloved 1938 Steinway in order to have a very light action, and qualities one would rather expect from a Cristofori or Silbermann pianoforte. Gould wrote in the liner notes:

"CD 318 has undergone major surgery. The alignment of such essential mechanical matters as the distance of the hammer from the strings, the 'after-touch' mechanisms, etc. has been earnestly reconsidered in accordance with my sober conviction that no piano need feel duty-bound to always sound like a piano. Old 318, if released from its natural tendency in that direction, could probably be prevailed upon to give us a sound of such immediacy and clarity that those qualities of non-legato so essential to Bach would be gleefully realized.
In my opinion, the present disc brings us within reach of this objective. The operation performed just before the sessions which produced the 'Inventions' was so successful that we plunged joyfully into the recording without allowing old 318 its usual post-operative recuperation. Consequently, our enthusiasm for the rather extraordinary sound it now possessed allowed us to minimize the one minor after-effect which it had sustained - a slight nervous tic in the middle register which in slower passages can be heard emitting a sort of hiccup - and to carry on with the sessions without stopping to remedy this minro defect. I must confess that having grown somewhat accustomed to it I now find this charming idiosynncrasy entirely worthy of the remarkable instrument which produced it. I might even rationalize the matter by comparing it with the clavichord's propensity for intra-tone vibrato. However, in our best of all worlds we would hope to preserve the present sound while reducing the hiccup effect so, as the television card says on those occasions when sound and video portions go their separate ways - "STAY TUNED IN - WE'RE FIXING IT."


----------



## millionrainbows

Wandering Shade said:


> Johann Sebastian Bach
> 
> The Two and Three Part Inventions
> 
> Glenn Gould, piano (Steinway CD 318)
> 
> Recorded 1963~64
> 
> Columbia


I like these as well; especially the Sinfonia No. 9 in F minor. He plays it more slowly than anyone else I have heard, and it gains a dimension of profundity that makes it really stand out; previous versions by others just breezed by, unnoticed. Is "slowness" a "Gouldism?" Perhaps it is in this case.

That Sinfonia, BTW, contains 11 of the 12 notes, so it's quite chromatic and perhaps is a portent of things to come.

Also, I forget which recordings, but this super-light action Gould speaks of was not perfect; it shows up as "ticks" on certain recordings, where the hammer bounces on the string.


----------



## Wandering Shade

George O said:


> The lyric is
> 
> O Metaphysical Tobacco
> fecht as far as from Morocco,
> thy searching fume
> exhalls the rume
> O Metaphysical Tobacco.
> 
> I _think_ "rume" might be used in the sense of
> *rheum, rheums* -- a watery discharge from the eyes or nose
> synonyms: rheums, rheumic, rume
> But I don't know for sure.


Tobacco was thought to have a purgative action, helping the body to expel humors in excess. For a contradictory point of view, I suggest reading John Deacon's _Tobacco Tortured, or, The filthie fume of tobacco refined shewing all sorts of subiects, that the inward taking of tobacco fumes, is very pernicious vnto their bodies; too profluuious for many of their purses; and most pestiferous to the publike state. Exemplified apparently by most fearefull effects_ (1616).


----------



## Wandering Shade

millionrainbows said:


> I like these as well; especially the Sinfonia No. 9 in F minor. He plays it more slowly than anyone else I have heard, and it gains a dimension of profundity that makes it really stand out; previous versions by others just breezed by, unnoticed. Is "slowness" a "Gouldism?" Perhaps it is in this case.
> 
> That Sinfonia, BTW, contains 11 of the 12 notes, so it's quite chromatic and perhaps is a portent of things to come.
> 
> Also, I forget which recordings, but this super-light action Gould speaks of was not perfect; it shows up as "ticks" on certain recordings, where the hammer bounces on the string.


Gould ends the whole cycle with the F-minor Sinfonia; the slowness, here, seems completely justified since the piece becomes the dramatic climax of the work in his interpretation.

The ticks are audible in this very recording: it's the "hiccup" which he refers to in the liner notes.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1990.


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1990.


I didn't know Sulu, the navigator from Star Trek, was also a pianist.


----------



## Vaneyes

........................


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


>


You have to find photos of similar age decay. Not a fair comparison.


----------



## hpowders

Sulu in retirement.


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## George O

Darius Milhaud (1892-1974)

Sonate pour violon et clavecin, op 257 (1945)

Sailor Song, op 234 (1942)

Sonate en ré majeur de Baptiste Anet: transcription libre, op 144 (1935)

Sonatine pastorale pour violon seul, op 383, (1960)

Roger Elmiger, violin
Micheline Mitrani, harpsichord

on Gallo (Switzerland), from 1985

5 stars


----------



## Heliogabo

I've been exploring some vintage recordings lately.
Now this classic rendition of Bush quartet playing quartets 11 "serioso" (and a very serious performance indeed), 13 and the grosse fugue, which is played by a chamber ensemble. While is quite interesting to hear, it's a pitty they did not recorded the fugue in the original string quartet form. Playing the fugue is the definitive test for every string quartet ensemble in my humble opinion. How they would sound on it? I'd like to know...


----------



## Guest

G.F.Handel CD 5

1. Concerto No.12 In B minor, HWV330: Largo
2. Concerto No.12 In B minor, HWV330: Allegro
3. Concerto No.12 In B minor, HWV330: Larghetto, e piano
4. Concerto No.12 In B minor, HWV330: Largo
5. Concerto No.12 In B minor, HWV330: Allegro
6. Concerto Grosso In C, HWV318 'Alexander's Feast': Allegro
7. Concerto Grosso In C, HWV318 'Alexander's Feast': Largo
8. Concerto Grosso In C, HWV318 'Alexander's Feast': Allegro
9. Concerto Grosso In C, HWV318 'Alexander's Feast': Andante non presto
10. Hornpipe In D, HWV 356
11. Overture In B-flat: Largo - Allegro - Lentement
12. Concerto No.1 In B-flat, HWV301 For Oboe, Strings And Continuo: Adagio
13. Concerto No.1 In B-flat, HWV301 For Oboe, Strings And Continuo: Allegro
14. Concerto No.1 In B-flat, HWV301 For Oboe, Strings And Continuo: Largo
15. Concerto No.1 In B-flat, HWV301 For Oboe, Strings And Continuo: Vivace
16. Concerto No.2 In B-flat, HWV302a For Oboe, Strings And Continuo: Vivace
17. Concerto No.2 In B-flat, HWV302a For Oboe, Strings And Continuo: Fuga. Allegro
18. Concerto No.2 In B-flat, HWV302a For Oboe, Strings And Continuo: Andante
19. Concerto No.2 In B-flat, HWV302a For Oboe, Strings And Continuo: Allegro
20. Concerto No.3 In G Minor, HWV287 For Oboe, Strings And Continuo: Grave
21. Concerto No.3 In G Minor, HWV287 For Oboe, Strings And Continuo: Allegro
22. Concerto No.3 In G Minor, HWV287 For Oboe, Strings And Continuo: Sarabande. Largo
23. Concerto No.3 In G Minor, HWV287 For Oboe, Strings And Continuo: Allegro
24. Sonata (Concerto) a 5 In B-flat, HWV288 For Violin Solo, Oboe, Strings And Continuo: Andante
25. Sonata (Concerto) a 5 In B-flat, HWV288 For Violin Solo, Oboe, Strings And Continuo: Adagio
26. Sonata (Concerto) a 5 In B-flat, HWV288 For Violin Solo, Oboe, Strings And Continuo: Allegro


----------



## bharbeke

I still love and listen to classical music, but I've been on a non-classical kick recently with the likes of Merle Haggard, Reba McEntire, Gary Moore, and the performers on The Voice. For a change, I decided to follow up on a recommendation from a fellow TC member for the Brahms cello sonatas.

Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 and Cello Sonata No. 2 (Serkin, Rostropovich)

These both sound very nice. You can hear the musicianship and professionalism oozing out of the speakers. These two know what they are doing, and they elevate the sonatas above the level of basic background music. The recording has nice clarity, and the piano and cello each take the lead where appropriate without showboating or overpowering the other.


----------



## Granate

*TC Favourites - Opera Feast II*

*Mozart*
Idomeneo, re di Creta, KV366
*Sol. Anthony Rolfe Johnson, Anne Sofie Von Otter, Sylvia McNair, Hillevi Martinpelto, Nigel Robson, Glenn Winslade
Cond. John Eliot Gardiner, MCh, EBS, Archiv-DG (1990)*
--
*Verdi*
Don Carlo
*Sol. Plácido Domingo, Monserrat Caballé, Shirley Verret, Sherrill Milnes, Ruggero Raimondi, Giovanni Foiani
Cond. Carlo Maria Giulini, AOC, CG ROHO, WC (1971/2000 Remastered Edition)*
































_It's my debut on these serious operas in Italian and I am again overwhelmed. For now I want to book a place for the Met Live session of *Idomeneo* this Saturday instead of Eugen Onegin. 
*Gardiner* and the English Baroque Soloists do a terrific work in the orchestral parts and share the stage with the soloists more than providing music. For me the composition was a bit flat in the second act, while the first and third were fantastic. The Ballet is marvellous. 
I have also listened to *excerpts* of the two *Colin Davis recordings* on Phillips and the orchestras do not match the heights of the English Baroque Soloists. So Gardiner wins this one.
*Don Carlo* is a similar experience to Nabucco. I am sure I would enjoy it when I watch a Met Live screening. In this *Giulini* recording, Caballé (!!) Verret, Milnes and even Raimondi sing out their roles. I really enjoy their arias, but not so much with Domingo though he sets a high bar too. My problem is again a composition that is not made to experience through audio only for three hours. It's a pleasure to listen to both operas, but Idomeneo stays with me._

Next post will review other *Così Fan Tutte* by Leinsdorf (Pugg's favourite) and Gardiner (maybe better than Böhm?).


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1989.


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1989.


I have this and Sigiswald never saw a repeat that he didn't love.


----------



## Guest

The Royal Lewters Paul O'Dette


----------



## tortkis

Russian Piano Trios - The Moscow Trio (Brilliant Classics)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

tortkis said:


> Russian Piano Trios - The Moscow Trio (Brilliant Classics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> That is a good album and it is on spotify.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sir Arthur Sullivan: Songs - including settings of Tennyson, Shakespeare, Byron, Eichdorff et al.
Mary Bevan (Soprano), Ben Johnson (Tenor), Ashley Riches (Bass-Baritone) & David Owen Norris (Piano)*

This arrived this afternoon and I have really listening to the first disc of this two disc set on Chandos. It is a fantastic collection of songs with three excellent singers and an excellent accompanist.

I have song settings composed by Charles Stanford, Hubert Parry and Havergal Brian but these settings by Sullivan so far are excellent and easily equal - with potential to climb ahead if the second disc of this recording maintains the standard this first disk has made so far.


----------



## Haydn man

For this weeks Saturday Symphony 
Not sure if this is my cup of tea, but good to listen to something new


----------



## George O

Bream plays the lute for Stravinsky.


----------



## Guest

Beautifully played (I'm slowly coming to terms with vibrato-less playing in Baroque repertoire!) and recorded.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling *Lei Liang *(b. 1972) albums, recorded 2001 - 2015.


----------



## George O

Sonates italiennes pour hautbois

Giuseppe Sammartini (1695-1750):
Sonate No. 4
Sonate No. 5

Alessandro Besozi (1702-1793):
Sonate No. 1
Sonate No. 2

Pietro Castrucci (1679-1752):
Sonate No. 7

Francesco Geminiani (1687-1762):
Sonate No. 3

Michel Piguet, baroque oboe
Christophe Coin, cello
Aline Zylberajch, harpsichord

on Harmonia Mundi (France), from 1983

cover painting by Giovanni Battista Tiepolo, detail from The Finding of Moses:


----------



## JohnD

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> "Metaphysical tobacco"? Hm... funny thing to call it


As opposed to "jazz cigarettes"?


----------



## pmsummer

CREATOR SPIRITUS
_Veni Creator - The Deer's Cry - Psalom - Most Holy Mother of God - Solfeggio - My Heart's in the Highlands - Peace Upon You, Jerusalem - Ein Wallfahrtslied - Morning Star - Stabat Mater_
*Arvo Pärt*
Theatre of Voices
Ars Nova Copenhagen
Paul Hillier - director
Christopher Bowers-Broadbent - organ
NYYD Quartet
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Grieg & Schumann*: Piano Concertos
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## laurie

hpowders said:


> View attachment 92978
> 
> 
> Joseph Joachim Violin Concerto in D minor
> 
> Rachel Barton Pine, violin
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> Carlos Kalmar, conductor
> 
> This concerto is a masterpiece, full of irresistible Hungarian flavor, written by a great violinist; friend and champion of Brahms, twenty years before Brahms' own concerto.
> 
> Why the neglect? It could be the most difficult violin concerto ever written, full of treacherous double and triple stops. It never lets up.
> 
> Jascha Heifetz would have been fantastic in this concerto!


Hey! This very CD arrived in my mailbox just the day before last! I saw it recommended in an older thread (maybe it was you?
Have you posted about this one before?); I got it for the Brahms (&, Kalmar is the conductor here, for the Oregon Symphony).
Nice to know I can look forward to the Joachim piece, too. Thanks, hp! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> *Mozart*
> Idomeneo, re di Creta, KV366
> *Sol. Anthony Rolfe Johnson, Anne Sofie Von Otter, Sylvia McNair, Hillevi Martinpelto, Nigel Robson, Glenn Winslade
> Cond. John Eliot Gardiner, MCh, EBS, Archiv-DG (1990)*
> --
> *Verdi*
> Don Carlo
> *Sol. Plácido Domingo, Monserrat Caballé, Shirley Verret, Sherrill Milnes, Ruggero Raimondi, Giovanni Foiani
> Cond. Carlo Maria Giulini, AOC, CG ROHO, WC (1971/2000 Remastered Edition)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _It's my debut on these serious operas in Italian and I am again overwhelmed. For now I want to book a place for the Met Live session of *Idomeneo* this Saturday instead of Eugen Onegin.
> *Gardiner* and the English Baroque Soloists do a terrific work in the orchestral parts and share the stage with the soloists more than providing music. For me the composition was a bit flat in the second act, while the first and third were fantastic. The Ballet is marvellous.
> I have also listened to *excerpts* of the two *Colin Davis recordings* on Phillips and the orchestras do not match the heights of the English Baroque Soloists. So Gardiner wins this one.
> *Don Carlo* is a similar experience to Nabucco. I am sure I would enjoy it when I watch a Met Live screening. In this *Giulini* recording, Caballé (!!) Verret, Milnes and even Raimondi sing out their roles. I really enjoy their arias, but not so much with Domingo though he sets a high bar too. My problem is again a composition that is not made to experience through audio only for three hours. It's a pleasure to listen to both operas, but Idomeneo stays with me._
> 
> Next post will review other *Così Fan Tutte* by Leinsdorf (Pugg's favourite) and Gardiner (maybe better than Böhm?).


Just relax, nice glass Rioja beside you and try again, take the live recording from Karajan with Freni on Orpheo

@ Cosi, I do think I am alone on that one but I like those two smokey voices from Price and Troyanos blending.


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin* : Late works.

Still not sure if it's a good as previous recordings by Pollini.


----------



## Pugg

​_Salve Regina _(Gregorian Chant • Gregorianische Gesänge • Chants Grégoriens)

Benedictine Monks Of The Abbey Of Saint-Maurice & Saint-Maur, Clervaux.

perfect Sunday morning music.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart* - Clarinet Quintet / Flute Quartet /Oboe Quartet

Amadeus Quartet / de Pryer / Kovk.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn: Cello concertos*

Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1
Cello Concerto No. 2 in D major, Hob. VIIb:2 (Op. 101)

Gautier Capuçon (cello)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Daniel Harding


----------



## Pugg

​*Puccini: Tosca*

Leontyne Price (Tosca), Giuseppe di Stefano (Cavaradossi), Giuseppe Taddei (Scarpia), Fernando Corena (Il Sagristano), Carlo Cava (Angelotti), Piero De Palma (Spoletta), Leonardo Monreale (Sciarrone), Herbert Weiss (Un pastore), Alfredo Mariotti (Un carceriere)

Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Franz Schubert*, Matthias Goerne and I send you greetings from the rainy Hamburg - and especially to Josefina :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1989.


I will be listening to this set today!


----------



## hpowders

laurie said:


> Hey! This very CD arrived in my mailbox just the day before last! I saw it recommended in an older thread (maybe it was you?
> Have you posted about this one before?); I got it for the Brahms (&, Kalmar is the conductor here, for the Oregon Symphony).
> Nice to know I can look forward to the Joachim piece, too. Thanks, hp! :tiphat:


Yes, laurie. I had posted about this before. Joachim and Brahms were great friends. Pine's Brahms is terrific and the Joachim, a neglected work, is full of good-natured Hungarian, gypsy-like tunes. I hope you enjoy it!!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov*: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Alexander Vedernikov

Morceaux de Fantaisie, Op. 3
Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14
Sabine Devieilhe (soprano)

Pieces (2) in A major for piano 6 hands - Waltz & Romance

*Alexandre Tharaud* (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*, J S: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012
Disc 1

_István Várdai (_cello)


----------



## Guest

Joseph Haydn CD 16 
Op. 64 No. 2-3-4-5


----------



## George O

Franz Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)

4 Baryton-Trios

Trio No. 44 D-dur
Trio No. 70 G-dur
Trio No. 60 A-dur
Trio No. 45 D-dur

Johannes Koch, baryton
Ulrich Koch, viola
Reinhold Johannes Buhl, cello

on Harmonia Mundi (Germany), from 1962

5 stars

More info on the baryton and Haydn:

http://www.musicalcriticism.com/concerts/hungarian-baryton-0309.shtml


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach / Vivaldi*: Violin Concertos

Midori / Zukerman
St Paul Chamber Orchestra / Zukerman.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Britten
Peter Grimes*
Vickers, Allen, Harper, Summers; Chorus and Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden; Colin Davis.
[Decca, 1978]

Splendid stuff.










*
Bartok
Complete String Quartets*
Tokyo Quartet [DG, 1977]

Still my favourite recording, re-released on CD in 2014. The Tokyo Quartet's readings are precise and incisive. #6 is the only one I haven't heard played live recently - I think it might be my current favourite though.


----------



## hpowders

Joseph Haydn Six Paris Symphonies
Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment
Sigiswald Kuijken

Fine HIP performances with a "repeat-crazy" conductor who spoils it a bit.

I prefer the more refined playing by the New York Philharmonic under Leonard Bernstein, especially that of the principal oboist, Harold Gomberg.


----------



## hpowders

Wandering Shade said:


> Tobacco was thought to have a purgative action, helping the body to expel humors in excess. For a contradictory point of view, I suggest reading John Deacon's _Tobacco Tortured, or, The filthie fume of tobacco refined shewing all sorts of subiects, that the inward taking of tobacco fumes, is very pernicious vnto their bodies; too profluuious for many of their purses; and most pestiferous to the publike state. Exemplified apparently by most fearefull effects_ (1616).


You know, the TV commercials way back when, used to advertise that cigarettes were healthy and good for you, believe it or not. Of course, that was before the Surgeon General's Report put a stop to that sham.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert: String Quartets.*
D 18/ D 36/D 103
Melos Quartet


----------



## Wandering Shade

Johann Sebastian Bach

The Seven Toccatas for Harpsichord

Colin Tilney, anonymous Italian harpsichord, 18th century

Recorded 1988

Dorian

:: 5 stars ::

The anonymous harpsichord played on this recording, then owned by Colin Tilney, has been since attributed to Cristofori's Florentine workshop. Italian harpsichords have more similarities with 18th c. German instruments than Flemish or French ones; toccatas are also partly Italianate in style, so this lovely instrument sounds perfect here - its pungency enhances the dramatic dissonances, and gives a great clarity to the fugal sections.

And, as a follow-up to previous posts, Colin Tilney at age 55:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Clarinet Concerto*

I don't think much of Hogwood's recordings of the rest of the wind concertos, but the clarinet concerto is spot-on. They use a basset horn in this one. You can't tell it's HIP; it is very expressive.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Roy Harris*
_Folksong Symphony 1940_
American Festival Chorus and Orchestra
Vladimir Golschmann conducting


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss, R: Der Rosenkavalier*

Regine Crespin (Marschallin), Yvonne Minton (Octavian), Helen Donath (Sophie), Manfred Jungwirth (Ochs), Otto Wiener (Faninal), Murray Dickie (Valzacchi), Anne Howells (Annina), Luciano Pavarotti (Italian Tenor), Emmy Loose (Marianne Leitmetzerin)

Wiener Philharmoniker,Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## Guest

Jacques Duphly


----------



## George O

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)

Concerto No. 4, in D, K. 218
Concerto No. 5, in A, K. 219 ("Turkish")

Philharmonia Orchestra / John Pritchard
Yehudi Menuhin, violin

on RCA (NYC), from 1956
recorded in England


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Ives*
_Symphony No 4_
Leopold Stokowski
American Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1989 - '91.


----------



## pmsummer

LACHRIMÆ
*John Dowland*
Thomas Dunford - lute & direction
Ruby Hughes - soprano
Reinoud Van Mechelen - tenor
Paul Agnew - tenor
Alain Buet - bass
_
Alpha_


----------



## Guest

John Sheppard -4


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> You know, the TV commercials way back when, used to advertise that cigarettes were healthy and good for you, believe it or not. Of course, that was before the Surgeon General's Report put a stop to that sham.


Sales gradually eroded in North America. Ban on TV and print ads helped, and pictures of rotten lungs on packages. Sadly, some parts of the world are still puffing madly.

Good related film, *The Insider *(1999).

And then there's pot.

"Marijuana smoke. There are some reasons to think that smoking marijuana might increaselung cancer risk: Marijuana smoke contains tar and many of same the cancer-causing substances that are in tobacco smoke. ... Marijuana cigarettes (joints) are typically smoked all the way to the end, where tar content is the highest."- cancer.org


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Sales gradually eroded in North America. Ban on TV and print ads helped, and pictures of rotten lungs on packages. Sadly, some parts of the world are still puffing madly.
> 
> Good related film, *The Insider *(1999).
> 
> And then there's pot.
> 
> "Marijuana smoke. There are some reasons to think that smoking marijuana might increaselung cancer risk: Marijuana smoke contains tar and many of same the cancer-causing substances that are in tobacco smoke. ... Marijuana cigarettes (joints) are typically smoked all the way to the end, where tar content is the highest."- cancer.org


Marijuana smokers are enlightened smokers.


----------



## Vaneyes

Traverso said:


> Marijuana smokers are enlightened smokers.


Then it's no wonder that OAE's the bomb.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Then it's no wonder that OAE's the bomb.


Thank you for the inside information.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Peter Maxwell Davies
Naxos String Quartets No. 5 "Lighthouses of Orkney and Shetland", and No. 6*
Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 2005]

My new disc of the week. These are two very effective pieces, deftly handled as usual by the excellent Maggini Quartet, who are to be trusted in their interpretations of British chamber music.










*
George Frideric Handel
Complete Violin Sonatas*
Andrew Manze, Richard Egarr [HM, 2001]

An old favourite resurrected from the CD cabinet.


----------



## Barbebleu

Shostakovich String Quartets 5 & 6 played by the Shostakovich Quartet.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 52*


----------



## Barbebleu

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Strauss, R: Der Rosenkavalier*
> 
> Regine Crespin (Marschallin), Yvonne Minton (Octavian), Helen Donath (Sophie), Manfred Jungwirth (Ochs), Otto Wiener (Faninal), Murray Dickie (Valzacchi), Anne Howells (Annina), Luciano Pavarotti (Italian Tenor), Emmy Loose (Marianne Leitmetzerin)
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker,Sir Georg Solti.


The best ever complete Rosenkavalier.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## deprofundis

I'm listening to a CPO offering* Flos Virginum - motets of the 15th century Stimmwerk *most of the classical composers here are stranger to me, to my suprise  i only know Guillaume Dufay, he keep to pop-up on every compilation cd i buy, he may be the most significant composer of his era the 15th century...

And that about it friends , followers & friendly strangers :tiphat: 
arreviderzende , stay tune for more deprofundis


----------



## Granate

*TC Favourites - Opera Feast III*

*Mozart*
Così Fan Tutte, KV588
*Sol. Leontyne Price, Tatiana Troyanos, Sherrill Milnes, George Shirley, Judith Raskin, Ezio Flagello
Cond. Erich Leinsdorf, AOC, NPO, Sony (1967/2009 Remastered Edition)*
--
*Mozart*
Così Fan Tutte, KV588
*Sol. Amanda Roocroft, Rosa Mannion, Rodney Gilfry, Rainer Trost, Eirian James, Carlos Feller
Cond. John Eliot Gardiner, MCh, EBS, Archiv-DG (1993)*

















Second classical performace of the comical opera and, except for the terrific Leontyne Price, I am not very convinced with the cast for *Leinsdorf*'s recording. Of course that Ludwig is unbeatable in Böhm's recording and Troyanos cannot even reach the bar, but Milnes and Shirley just manage to do good performances. But let's talk about the New Philharmonia because the key is here. Four years later they fail to create the sound that formed a character itself rather than just background. Böhm and the Philharmonia are over this. The soudn engineering may have to do, as the isntruments feel heavier. Just after twenty minutes I could reach the conclusion that it would lose the battle. I reached the end anyway.
And then comes *Gardiner* and my let down: that cast and a live recording in public cannot result in something enjoyable. Also, the sound of steps and objects in the theatre puts more context but less singing. Out of the cast, only Rodney Gilfry's Guglielmo performs decently his arias. Gardiner's EBS and Monteverdi Choir are not very responsible here. The period instruments are deserve a positive remark and the chorus does it well.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Xenakis's Pleiades. Didn't listen to it for a while. Beats the hell out of Varese's Ionization in my book.


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-1st and 2nd Piano Concertos-Aimard,Harnoncourt and the COE.


----------



## George O

Robert Suderburg (1936-2013)

Piano Concerto: "Within the Mirror of Time"

Béla Siki, piano
Seattle Symphony Orchestra / Milton Katims

William Schuman (1910-1992)

Symphony No. 8

New York Philharmonic / Leonard Bernstein

on Columbia (NYC), from 1976


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Granate

*TC Favourites - Opera Feast IV*

*Mozart*
La Clemenza di Tito, KV621
*Sol. Anthony Rolfe Johnson, Julia Varady, Anne Sofie von Otter, Sylvia McNair, Catherine Robbin, Cornelius Hauptmann
Cond. John Eliot Gardiner, MCh, EBS, Archiv-DG (1991)*
--
*Mozart*
La Clemenza di Tito, KV621
*Sol. Mark Padmore, Alexandrina Pendatchanska, Bernarda Fink, Marie-Claude Chappuis, Sunhae Im, Sergio Foresti
Cond. René Jacobs, RIAS ChC, FrBO, HM (2006)*

















_Incredible *Gardiner* studio live recording with a good performing cast. The English Baroque Soloists provide a heavy but refined instrumentation of the score and the Monteverdi Choir is on point. The problem about the composition is that it becomes stiff pretty much for one hour, being the first and last thirty minutes a pleasure to listen, rather than any Nabucco or Don Carlo.

Equally great recording made in Period instruments by *René Jacobs*. While Gardiner offers a full pack with nothing wrong (in my opinion), Jacobs conducts a fierce Freiburg Baroque Orchestra and unites a great cast under a great engineering team in 2006. The orchestral parts are way lighter and more powerful than Gardiner. What I have against the recording is an average RIAS Chamber Chorus easily overshadowed, and the use of the modern piano.
When I first listened to the first Recitativo of Jacobs, I had listened to a firing Overture and had my best hopes, but the time the notes hit the piano, I swear I wanted to burn down the flat for such blasphemy (what do you have against a haspichord?). However, I came back to Gardiner's recitativos and indeed it sounded like a piano, but Gardiner's instrument was lighter and notes played with less contrast, to the point I can't notice it but provides the accurate atmosphere. Jacob puts the piano more in my face, and that is the main reason to reject his recording and any of the Mozart series that follows this pattern. 
What they have in common is that the singing roles are interchangeable and I cannot notice the difference. they're great._


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## deprofundis

I'm listening to* Hovhaness* 2 hours + of his work on Delios(label), hmm Hovhaness chromatic panorama is fantastic, galactic, intemporal, conducted by none other than the great Gerard Schwartz that gave us a wonderful rendition of Rimsky-Korsakov if i recalled.Hovhaness is one of my favorite modern composers, he remind me of *Holst,* universe that collide whit Arnold Bax fairytale like but he has his sounds, quite colorful harmony, thundereous intensity at time how can you not like sutch a composer, i herald him has one of the greatess of the 20th century.

Than i might lisen to the mystic realm of *Crumbs,* he has lots to offer once again a wide deep panorama, than to finish things up i will lisen to* Jon Leifs-* _saga symphony_ on BIS.

Goodnight folks, friends , followers, friendly strangers :tiphat:


----------



## tortkis

Alan Hovhaness: Janabar, Talin, Shambala - Slovak Philharmonic / Rastislav Stur (OgreOgress)








Janabar (1950), Sinfonia Concertante for piano, trumpet, violin and strings, Op. 81
Talin (1951), concerto for viola and strings, Op. 93, No. 1
Shambala (1969), concerto for violin, sitar, and orchestra, Op. 228



deprofundis said:


> I'm listening to* Hovhaness* 2 hours + of his work on Delios(label), hmm Hovhaness chromatic panorama is fantastic, galactic, intemporal, conducted by none other than the great Gerard Schwartz that gave us a wonderful rendition of Rimsky-Korsakov if i recalled.Hovhaness is one of my favorite modern composers, he remind me of *Holst,* universe that collide whit Arnold Bax fairytale like but he has his sounds, quite colorful harmony, thundereous intensity at time how can you not like sutch a composer, i herald him has one of the greatess of the 20th century.


Coincidentally, I have been listening to some recordings of Hovhaness on OgreOgress today. This is the first time I heard his music, and I think it's quite unique and attractive. Thers is a strong influence of Asian music.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Sonatas for violin and piano.
Disc 2
Lupu / Goldberg.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Haitink's Brahms' Symphonies with LSO


----------



## Pugg

Barbebleu said:


> The best ever complete Rosenkavalier.


I must admit, I do like the Bernstein set also.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Federico Mompou* : piano music.

Disc 4
Federico Mompou playing


----------



## Phil loves classical

Relistening to this album as well:

Stockhausen Kontakte with a David Tudor


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*: Symphony no 9

Leonard Bernstein conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: Songs without Words.

Javier Perianes (piano)


----------



## Guest

Mozart Symphony 25 27 & 31 "Paris".


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel: Messiah*

Eileen Farrell (soprano), Martha Lipton (mezzo-soprano), Davis Cunningham (tenor), William Warfield (baritone)
The Mormon Tabernacle Choir

The Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy.


----------



## hpowders

Domenico Scarlatti Sonatas
Kenneth Weiss, harpsichord

Nobody plays harpsichord with a more beautiful tone than Kenneth Weiss. He truly is the "Artur Rubinstein of the harpsichord"!

Weiss eschews most repeats that can make these miniatures sound tedious and because of that, allows for 27 sonatas to be included on one CD.

A delightful disc!


----------



## gHeadphone

Some fine fiddling from Itzhak


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn / Bruch*: Violin concertos.
KYong Wha Chung.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*; Symphony no 3 & 8
Vienna Philharmonic / Carlos Kleiber


----------



## hpowders

Joseph Haydn Six Paris Symphonies
Tonkünstler Orchestra
Kristjan Järvi

Marvelous, delightful, stylish modern instrument performances.

The Tonkünstler Orchestra is a very fine band and this particular Maestro Järvi is a conductor to be reckoned with!


----------



## Atrahasis

Hugo Alfvén - Symphony No.4


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms *: Double concerto.
Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115

Paul Meyer (clarinet), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Aki Saulière (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Béatrice Muthelet (viola)
Gautier Capuçon /Renaud Capuçon


----------



## pmsummer

TONOS HUMANOS
*José Marín*,_ 1618-1699_
Montserrat Figueras - soprano
Rolf Lislevand - baroque guitar
Arianna Savall, Pedro Estevan, Adela Gonzalez-Campa
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## Barbebleu

Beethoven 7th Symphony, Monica Hugget and the Hannover Band.


----------



## Barbebleu

Pugg said:


> I must admit, I do like the Bernstein set also.


Pugg, I did say complete. Lennie cut some of Acts 2 and 3. So still Solti for me.


----------



## Pugg

Barbebleu said:


> Pugg, I did say complete. Lennie cut some of Acts 2 and 3. So still Solti for me.


Fair enough .................


----------



## Pugg

*Milhaud - Complete Piano Concertos
*
disc 2

Michael Korstick (piano)

SWR Rundfunkorchester Kaiserslautern, Alun Francis


----------



## Guest

Gothic Voices 'THE UNKNOWN LOVER' 



















1 Solage - Le basile
2 Guillaume de Machaut - Mors sui se je ne vous voy
3 Solage - En l'amoureux vergier
4 Guillaume de Machaut - Quant je sui mis au retour
5 Solage - Tres gentil cuer
6 Solage - Fumeux Fume par fumée
7 Solage - Joieux de cuer en seumellant estoye
8 Guillaume de Machaut - Dame, se vous m'estés lointeinne
9 Anonymous - Adieu vous di, tres doulce compaynie
10 Guillaume de Machaut - Plus dure que un dyamant
11 Solage - Corps feminin
12 Solage - S'aincy estoit
13 Solage - Plusiers gens
14 Guillaume de Machaut - Douce dame, tant com vivray
15 Anonymous - Le mont Aön de Thrace
16 Guillaume de Machaut - Se je souspir parfondement
17 Solage - Calextone, qui fut dame
18 Guillaume de Machaut - Dieus, Biaute, Douceur
19 Solage - Hélas, je voy mon cuer


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Idomeneo, K366*
Wieslaw Ochman (Idomeneo), Edith Mathis (Ilia), Julia Varady (Elettra), Peter Schreier (Idamante), Hermann Winkler (Arbace), Eberhard Büchner (Gran Sacerdote), Siegfried Vogel (La Voce)

Rundfunkchor Leipzig & Staatskapelle Dresden, Karl Böhm.


----------



## gHeadphone

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Schubert*; Symphony no 3 & 8
> Vienna Philharmonic / Carlos Kleiber


Ah, i havent listened in ages, ill pop it on in the car on the way home today!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1983.


----------



## pmsummer

LES ROIS DE VERSAILLES
*Germain Pinel, Robert de Visée*
Miguel Yisrael - lute
_
Brilliant_


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Granate

*TC Favourites - Opera Feast V*

*Mozart*
Le nozze di Figaro, KV492
*Sol. Bryn Terfel, Alison Hagley, Rodney Gilfry, Hillevi Martinpelto, Pamela Helen Stephen, Susan McCulloch, Carlos Feller
Cond. John Eliot Gardiner, MCh, EBS, Archiv-DG (1994)*
--
*Mozart*
Le nozze di Figaro, KV492
*Sol. Giuseppe Taddei, Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Anna Moffo, Eberhard Wächter, Fiorenza Cossotto, Ivo Vinco
Cond. Carlo Maria Giulini, PO&C, WC (1961/1994 Remastered Edition)*

















_Off with the first classic opera of Mozart with a live recording conducted by *John Eliot Gardiner* in practically the same circumnstances than the unsuccessful Così Fan Tutte. However, the stage noise is almost inaudible and the public is surprisingly respectful, clapping only at the end of each act and laughing in funny scenes. To merit the incredible Mozart composition, the cast does justice to the roles and the EBS plays as good as ever. Extremely pleased to listen to this. In the third act the steam is more condensed. It's less spectacular in every sense.
So, it's not that *Giulini*'s recording cannot be a landmark, but it is easily passed by Gardiner. The modern instruments fail to give a deep resonance to the music, uneven. The arias develop easily with correct Taddei and Moffo, an imposing Schwarzkopf. Too lightweight._


----------



## bharbeke

Spohr: Octet in E (Vienna Octet)

This piece was just average to me, but I must compliment the violin playing on this recording. That player should be very proud of that work.


----------



## George O

Bohuslav Martinu (1890-1959)

Kammermusik, three volumes

on Da Camera Magna (Switzerland), from ?, ?, ?
recorded ?, 1979, 1981

5 stars


----------



## Merl

Been a long time since I played this. Nice.


----------



## JosefinaHW

SiegendesLicht said:


> *Franz Schubert*, Matthias Goerne and I send you greetings from the rainy Hamburg - and especially to Josefina :tiphat:
> 
> View attachment 92986


Warm Greetings back from Pennsylvania! I hope you are enjoying Goerne's Schubert!!!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

JosefinaHW said:


> Warm Greetings back from Pennsylvania! I hope you are enjoying Goerne's Schubert!!!


I am enjoying him very much, thank you. I think soon I will be able to answer your question about how the two compare.


----------



## Guest

BIBER The Rosary Sonatas


----------



## deprofundis

Dear ladie's & gentelmen, i'm listening to *Solage *this afternoon, his instrumental rendition of brilliant Noel Akchoté, quite mezmerizing performance of Solage transcription of vocal music, than i'M lisening to Solage music throught vocal music.

Hmm what a wonderful daring mysterious personna of Solage, his music sound like none others, than i would like to thank my friends and followers, friendly strangers.

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Hummel - Piano Concerto No. 3, op. 89, Stephen Hough, piano
Schumann - Cello Concerto 
Schumann - Symphony No. 1 "Spring" in honor of the first day of spring, Bernard Haitink and Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra 
Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 1, Ivan Moravec, piano, Jiri Belohlavek
Grieg Piano Concerto


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Schubert: Octet in F, D.803/Piano Quintet in A, D.667 "Trout"/Adagio and Rondo Concertante in F, D.487
Mendelssohn: Octet in E-flat, Op.20
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581 Melos Ensemble

Some of the most life affirming music you could ever hope to listen to, given in life affirming performances by members of the Melos Ensemble. Gervase de Peyer has the most beautiful tone on the clarinet and is always a joy to listen to, and with the likes of Emanuel Hurwitz, Cecil Aronowitz, Iona Brown, Terence Weil, etc. on strings, and Lamar Crowson at the piano you really cannot go wrong. Eleven well filled CD's with a remarkable variety of excellently played chamber music on them still available at a very good price, if you've previously given chamber music a miss, this is as good a place as any to start.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Brendel playing Beethoven's toothsome miniatures.

_(7) Bagatelles_ op.33 (1802), _Rondo no.1_ in C op.51 no.1 (1797), _Allegretto_ in C-minor WoO53 (c. 1797), _(11) Bagatelles_ op.110 (1822), _(6) Bagatelles_ op.126 (1823), _Klavierstück_ in B-flat WoO60 (1818) and _Bagatelle [Für Elise]_ in A-minor WoO59 (c. 1810):


----------



## Guest

Halasz plays with tremendous feeling and virtuosity. Excellent sound, though I'm not a fan of his type of guitar, a Matthias Dammann "double-top."


----------



## deprofundis

You know how mutch i love ensemble Brabant and mister Stephen Rice, i bought: *Jacobs Clémens* and *Pierre de la Rue, *since i love this ensemble i have almost everything ensemble Brabant recorded...

Hail ensemble Brabant and his mighty conductor , brilliant mister Rice , i salute my friends and followers

:tiphat:


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Beethoven*
_Violin Concerto_
Christian Ferras, violin
Karajan conducting
Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## pmsummer

A DREAM
*John Dowland*
Hopkinson Smith - lute
_
Naïve_


----------



## deprofundis

Since i'm obsessive compulsive buyer i bought 3 cds two others Brabant ensemble cd, so i have em all, the title are:

*Henry VIII Heads and Hearts & Music of the Chirk Castle*

Plus another record signed_ Capella alamire _ensemble whit the great Peter Urquhart has conductor this time doeing
* Josquin Desprez* sacred works missa's.

Take good care folks, friends , followers around the globe if it's the case.

:tiphat:


----------



## Selby

Brendel playing Beethoven
Piano Sonata No. 14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 27/2, "Moonlight" (1801)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*:Brandenburg concertos.
Dic2
I Musici.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Suppé & Auber *: Overtures

Paray / Detroit Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

*For Mussorgsky's birthday.*

​
*Mussorgsky*: Pictures at an Exhibition
orch. Ravel
A Night on the Bare Mountain

Tchaikovsky: Waltz from Swan Lake

Wiener Philharmoniker, Gustavo Dudamel


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saëns *; Piano Concertos
Disc 2
Pascal Rogé


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay i absolutly love the *Jacob Clemens *album of brabant ensemble, it truelly shine whit radiance one of there best, be sure not to miss this on Hyperion, but there is more.. (dramatic drum rolls... ta TA tan, cymbal crash)

*Henry VIII Heads & hearts *is godlike, it featured some instrumentals parts that embelished the whole work, woaw no i mean WOAW (major!)
Than *Music of Chirk castle *is very sweet too, The pierre de la Rue is decent standard for Brabant ensemble, i'M saying this but to be fair play i only lisen to it once and that not enought to have a clear verdict of appreciation.

The only Brabant ensemble album i dont own is Jean Mouton , but.. i have a cd of Jean Mouton on another label and i find him borring to my standards of polyphony, all do i could be wrong, brabant ensemble dose magic..

Have a nice sweet long wonderful day full of sunlight, hapiness & joy friends , followers, friendly strangers :angel:

:tiphat:


----------



## bharbeke

Debussy: Suite Bergamasque L 75 (Martino Tirimo)

The famous Clair de lune section is okay with me, but the parts that spoke to me were the second and fourth movements. I would recommend this piece on the strength of those sections.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Czerny: Virtuosity for piano and orchestra.*
Rosemary Tuck / Richard Bonynge.


----------



## Guest

It is the birthday of J.S.Bach ,a good reason to start the day with Bach.:angel:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann: Requiem für Mignon, Op. 98b
*
Nachtlied for chorus & orchestra, Op. 108

Das Paradies und die Peri, Op. 50

Barbara Bonney, Alexandra Coku, Bernarda Fink, Neill Archer, Gerald Finley, Cornelius Hauptmann, Christoph Prégardien

Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique, The Monteverdi Choir, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*; Symphonies 7 & 8
Antal Dorati conducting.


----------



## Pugg

*For Bach's birthday.*

​
*Bach, J S: Rafał Blechacz (piano)*


----------



## Guest

Hi Pugg,you were looking for this information? :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Hi Pugg,you were looking for this information? :tiphat:


Thank you very much Traverso, now playing?


----------



## Vasks

*Mahler - Symphony #3 (Jarvi/Chandos)*


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Thank you very much Traverso, now playing?


A little later today.


----------



## Guest

Lusty Gallant Paul O'Dette










1. I Cannot Keepe My Wyfe At Howme
2. Up Tails All
3. The Spanish Pavane
4. Robin Hoode
5. John Com Kisse Me Now
6. Chromatica Pavana
7. Galliard
8. Sueit Smyling Katie Loves Me
9. Put On Your Sark On Monenday
10. Buckinghames Branle
11. The LaydieLouthians Lilte
12. La Volta
13. Wolsey's Wilde
14. Pavana Bray
15. Galiarda
16. Will Yow Walke The Woods Soe wylde
17. My Lord Willoughbies Welcom Home
18. Pavin
19. Galliard
20. Lusty Gallant
21. A Ground
22. Home Again, Market Is Done
23. Trenchmore
24. Mall Symes


----------



## Granate

*TC Favourites - Opera Feast VI*

*Mozart*
Le nozze di Figaro, KV492
*Sol. Simon Keenlyside, Véronique Gens, Patrizia Ciofi, Lorenzo Regazzo, Angelika Kirchschlager, Marie McLaughlin, Kobie van Rensburg, Antonio Abete
Cond. René Jacobs, CVG, CKö, HM (2004)*
--
*Mozart*
Idomeneo, re di Creta, KV366
*Sol. Richard Croft, Bernarda Fink, Sunhae Im, Alexandrina Pendatchanska, Kenneth Tarver, Nicolas Rivenq
Cond. René Jacobs, RIAS KCh, FbBO, HM (2009)*

















_1st update of Jacobs Mozart operas with excellent results. The recordinngs sound identical in style. I finally came to accept the existence of the fortepiano and ease my ear to its sound, though it doesn't grow on me and Gardiner is still placing it better within the work. For HIP recordings, Jacobs is seriously rivaling to beat Gardiner's set of operas, but with a direct, clean and intense sound in his orchestras. The singing casts are also on point and I never miss any voice.

If Gardiner's *"Nozze"* began spectacularly and lost steam towards act four, *Jabobs* makes the music progress until the end, but being back in the race for the best Act I of Nozze is never good news. Jacobs' effort with "Nozze" is notably behind the superb Gardiner live recording, but quite above Giulini's early 60s recording. In *Idomeneo*, I actually have to compare back with Gardiner because Jacobs is setting his own bar higher and orchestra, chorus and cast are equally good. But, as a matter of taste, let's put for example No.8 and No.9 (Marcia and "Nettuno s'onori" Chorus). The English Baroque Soloists and the Monteverdi Choir cannot match the power and intensity of the Freiburger Barockorchester. Is the EBS swifter, less forced? It could be a good trait for me. But the same attributes can be applied for Monteverdi Choir, which is able to reach greater harmonies than RIAS, heavier and lower. 
My opinion on Idomeneo is that it's a tie between Gardiner and Jacobs, so I must give the green light to this recording. But if I had to choose one, I would keep the Gardiner recording as I have more positive feelings towards his style._


----------



## Pugg

​
*Grieg*: Peer Gynt

Elly Ameling / Edo de Waart


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel: * Piano concertos

*Debussy*:Fantasie for piano and orchestra

_Zoltán Kocsis_ (piano)

Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer


----------



## Guest

Mahler symphony No.2 Rotterdan Philharmonic Orchestra Bernard Haitink

Charlotte Margione soprano
Jard van nes contralto
Netherlands Radio Choir
Live recording ,de Doelen,May,14,1990 
Fifty years afer the bombing of Rotterdam,second world-war


----------



## Heliogabo

For Bach's birthday:










Keyboard concertos


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos*

_Leontyne Price (Ariadne), Tatiana Troyanos (Komponist), Edita Gruberova (Zerbinetta), René Kollo (Bacchus), Walter Berry (Musiklehrer)
_
London Philharmonic Orchestra / Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Mahler symphony No.2 Rotterdan Philharmonic Orchestra Bernard Haitink
> 
> Charlotte Margione soprano
> Jard van nes contralto
> Netherlands Radio Choir
> Live recording ,de Doelen,May,14,1990
> Fifty years afer the bombing of Rotterdam,second world-war


Please let me know how you liked it Traverso.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2007/8.


----------



## Selby




----------



## Selby




----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Please let me know how you liked it Traverso.


I liked it very much,the people who were present in May 1990 must have been very impressed.
I have now five different recordings of this symphony with Haitink.


----------



## Lenny

Just found out this and been listening to it all day. Excellent!


----------



## quietfire

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Bach, J S: Rafał Blechacz (piano)*


Oh, Rafal and I are going to have babies one day and it will be amazing


----------



## elgar's ghost

Orchestral works by Liszt tonight.

_Eine Faust-Symphonie_ S.108 (1854 - rev. 1857-1861 and 1880), _Eine Symphonie zu Dantes Divina Commedia)_ S.109 (1855-56), Piano Concerto no.1 in E-flat S.124 (1835-56), Piano Concerto no.2 in A S.125 (1849-61) and _Totentanz [Danse macabre]_ - paraphrase on 'Dies irae' for piano and orchestra S.126 (comp. by 1849 - rev. 1853 and 1859):


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1974 - '76.


----------



## Vaneyes

pmsummer said:


> LES ROIS DE VERSAILLES
> *Germain Pinel, Robert de Visée*
> Miguel Yisrael - lute
> _
> Brilliant_


I look forward to this recording, currently jetting its way to me.:tiphat:


----------



## chord

For today.
I am not a fan of J. S. Bach but I know he was a great composer.


----------



## Wandering Shade

*For JSB's Birthday
*









Johann Sebastian Bach

Sonates & Partitas

Patrick Bismuth, baroque violin made by Benoist Fleury, Paris 1758

Recorded 1991

Stil

:: 5 stars ::


----------



## Guest

Lusty Gallant Paul O'Dette CD 2 In my mailbox this afternoon.:angel:










1. 'En Me Revenant
2. Courante
3. Courante 'Son Adieu'
4. Courante Sur 'J'avois Brise Mes Fers'
5. Chacogne
6. 'Filou'
7. Prelude
8. Fantasie
9. Galliard Upon A Galliard
10. Pavin
11. Almaine
12. Fantasia
13. Fantasia Sopra 'La Canzon Degli Ucelli'
14. Fantasia
15. Fantasia
16. Fantasie
17. Ballet
18. Courante
19. Courante Sur La Courante De Perrichon
20. Sarabande
21. Fantasia
22. Sarabrand
23. Pavin
24. Courante
25. Courante
26. Courante
27. 'La Jeune Fillette'
28. Paven Of The Composition Of Mee Herbet Of Cherbury And Castle Island 1640


----------



## millionrainbows

A very humble, but good Bach Offering. I like the sound of the small organ on this recording. Happy Birthday, Bach.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I listened to myself play Giuliani. A bit rusty after 8 months of tendonitis. It was his op. 110, variations on a a march by Cherubini. It's a great theme that is uncommon in the world of variation pieces. The A section has 12 measures in C-major and the B section has 14 starting in g-minor


----------



## bharbeke

Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto (Joshua Bell, Michael Tilson-Thomas, Berlin Philharmonic)

This performance is pretty good. The violin tone is not quite what I'm looking for, but I can tell that Bell is playing everything with a lot of skill. Another point to consider is that the performance is live, so there is about 15 seconds of enthusiastic applause at the end.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling. Recorded 2012.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Continuing with my survey of 20th century string quartets which has so far taken in Schoenberg, Webern, Berg, Bartok, Kodaly, Hindemith, Bridge, Britten, Walton and Maxwell Davies:

*
Alexander Zemlinsky
String Quartets No. 1 - 4
Zwei Sätze fur streichquartett*
Escher Quartet [Naxos]

*
Arthur Honegger
String Quartets 1 - 3*
Erato Quartet [Aura, 2000]

The Escher quartet's survey of Zemlinsky's complete works for string quartet is quite well known and admired now. I'd wager that Arthur Honegger's are much less well known and appreciated, but his mature 2nd and 3rd quartets are very fine indeed, bursting with fresh ideas. I've known the 2nd for some time now from a 1960s LP recording by the celebrated Prague City quartet, who pursued this 20th century european repertoire with vim, vigour and no little skill. That's still my preferred reading, but this is no mean effort either. Recommended, if still available.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach sonata No.2 BWV 1004 Sigiswald Kuijken










I have three favorites for the Sonatas and partitas.First this one,second Mulova and third Salvator Accardo


----------



## Janspe

*S. Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 1 in F-sharp minor, Op.1*

London Symphony Orchestra, led by André Previn
Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano









and *Symphony No. 1 in D minor, Op. 13*

Concertgebouw Orchestra, led by Vladimir Ashkenazy









Decided to do a little revisit to Ashkenazy's respectable Rachmaninov discography, starting with two classic recordings that I'm sure many of you know and love. He truly knows his Rachmaninov!


----------



## Phil loves classical

Lutoslawski Symphony No. 3: very free in expression even for a 20th Century work. Moments of great unease and pleasure mixed. Mind-blowing.


----------



## bharbeke

John Williams: Star Wars: The Force Awakens soundtrack

This music is great! It's hard to compare it to the other six movie soundtracks, as I have not seen and heard The Force Awakens as much. However, I can say that the music supports the movie nicely, and the tracks below are worthy pieces of music on their own, too.

"Main Title and the Attack on the Jakku Village"
"I Can Fly Anything"
"Han and Leia"
"March of the Resistance"
"Torn Apart"
"Scherzo for X-Wings"
"The Jedi Steps and Finale"


----------



## pmsummer

PUSH PULL
*Salvatore Sciarrino, Rolf Riehm, Younghi Pagh-Paan, Vinko Globokar, Toshio Hosokawa*
Teodoro Anzellotti - accordion
_
Hat Hut - WDR_


----------



## Guest

Brahms - Symphonies No. 3 and 4, DVD, Leonard Bernstein and Vienna Philharmonic
Cliffe - Symphony in C minor

It was the first time I heard the Cliffe symphony; I liked it.

The Brahms symphonies never disappoint me.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Six English Suites
Blandine Rannou, harpsichord

A model of how Bach keyboard music should be performed. All repeats taken and tastefully embellished without obscuring Bach's original lines.


----------



## geralmar

Kontrapunctus said:


>


I remember Schurmann best as the soundtrack composer for the disgusting horror movie, Horrors of the Black Museum (1959). The spring-loaded binocular sequence kept me up nights as a kid.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Penderecki conducts Penderecki: unsettling...no wonder Kubrick used his music in the Shining...


----------



## Guest

In honor of Bach's birthday:

(on the piano)


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Bach on the piano, since it sounds much better  (this disc hasn't lain dormant for more than a month since I bought it).


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms* iano Concerto No. 2
Chicago Symphony Orchestra Fritz Reiner (conductor)
[Recording: 1961, Chicago, Orchestra Hall]


----------



## bharbeke

Michael Giacchino: Rogue One: A Star Wars Story soundtrack

It makes sense that this soundtrack would not be as good as the others in the series, given that Giacchino only had four weeks to write everything. The music makes sense with the images, and there are some moments that are pretty cool. The problem is that the rest of the track time does not always live up to the quality of the best moments. All of that said, I recommend checking out the following cues/pieces:

"Jedha City Ambush"
"Confrontation on Eadu"
"The Imperial Suite"


----------



## Pugg

​*Leopold Mozart*: complete symphonies.
L.M.P / Matthias Bamert.


----------



## Pugg

quietfire said:


> Oh, Rafal and I are going to have babies one day and it will be amazing


I am not sure if Mr. Blechacz is thinking the same.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F minor, Op. 21
Krakowiak - Concert Rondo in F, Op. 14

Bella Davidovich (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra, Neville Marriner


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> In honor of Bach's birthday:
> 
> (on the piano)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


On my radar for a while, found one € 15.00 delivered.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Op. 15
Variations on a theme by Haydn for orchestra, Op. 56a 'St Anthony Variations'

_Cédric Tiberghien_ (piano)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Jirí Belohlávek


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Mozart*: Concert arias.
_Teresa Berganza_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini*: Ermione.

Gasdia/ Zimmermann / Merrit et al.

Claudio Scimone conducting.


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## elgar's ghost

I have the day off today so no surprises that it's raining - relaxing with Chopin while I'm cooped up waiting for the weather to (hopefully) clear.

Cello Sonata in G-minor op.65 (1845-46), _Introduction and Polonaise brillante_ in C for cello and piano op.3 (1829-30), _Grande Duo Concertante_ in E for cello and piano on themes from Meyerbeer's opera _Robert le Diable_ WoO (co-composed with A. Franchomme 1832) and four piano pieces arranged for cello and piano by A. Glazunov/L. Ginzburg/G. Piatigorsky.










_Rondo_ in C-minor op.1 (1825), _Rondo à la Mazurka_ in F op.5 (1826), _Rondo_ in E-flat op.16 (1832), _Rondo_ in C op.73 posth. (1828), _Six Mazurkas_ [published posthumously] WoO (1820-32), _Variations brillantes_ in B-flat on _"Je vends des scapulaires"_ from Hérold's comic opera _Ludovic_ op.12 (1833) plus four sets of posthumously published variations WoO (1829-37):


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

At the moment the Chamber Symphony no. 1. Came today in my mailbox along with another Denisov album.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Kreisler*: Preghiera
(Prayer) on theme from Rachmaninov's 2nd Piano Concerto for violin & piano

*Rachmaninov*: Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor, Op. post.
Giedrė Dirvanauskaitė (cello)
Trio élégiaque No. 2 in D minor, Op. 9

_Giedrė Dirvanauskaitė_ (cello)

_Gidon Kremer (violin) & Daniil Trifonov (piano)_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel*: Ma Mere l'Oye; Pavane; Le Tombeau de Couperin; Valses nobles et sentimentales 
Charles Dutoit, conducting.


----------



## Merl

Love this set. Not pompous like some Schubert sets.


----------



## Guest

G.F.Handel CD 6 organ concertos Daniel Chorzempa Concerto Amsterdam Jaap Schröder










1. Organ Concerto No.1 In G Minor, Op.4: Largo e staccato
2. Organ Concerto No.1 In G Minor, Op.4: Allegro
3. Organ Concerto No.1 In G Minor, Op.4: Adagio
4. Organ Concerto No.1 In G Minor, Op.4: Andante
5. Organ Concerto No.2 In B-flat, Op.4: A tempo ordinario e staccato
6. Organ Concerto No.2 In B-flat, Op.4: Allegro
7. Organ Concerto No.2 In B-flat, Op.4: Adagio e staccato
8. Organ Concerto No.2 In B-flat, Op.4: Allegro ma non presto
9. Organ Concerto No.3 In G Minor, Op.4: Adagio
10. Organ Concerto No.3 In G Minor, Op.4: Andante
11. Organ Concerto No.3 In G Minor, Op.4: Allegro
12. Organ Concerto No.3 In G Minor, Op.4: Adagio
13. Organ Concerto No.3 In G Minor, Op.4: Gavotte
14. Organ Concerto No.4 In F, Op.4: Allegro
15. Organ Concerto No.4 In F, Op.4: Andante
16. Organ Concerto No.4 In F, Op.4: Adagio
17. Organ Concerto No.4 In F, Op.4: Allegro
18. Organ Concerto No.5 In F, Op.4: Larghetto
19. Organ Concerto No.5 In F, Op.4: Allegro
20. Organ Concerto No.5 In F, Op.4: Alla siciliana
21. Organ Concerto No.5 In F, Op.4: Presto
22. Organ Concerto No.6 In B-flat, Op.4: Andante allegro
23. Organ Concerto No.6 In B-flat, Op.4: Larghetto
24. Organ Concerto No.6 In B-flat, Op.4: Allegro moderato


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Vasks

*Bax - Concert Overture: Work in Progress (Handley/Lyrita)
Bliss - Two Studies (Lloyd-Jones/Naxos)
Ireland - Viola Sonata [transcr. by Tertis from Cello Sonata] (Outram/Naxos)
Walton - Prologo e Fantasia (Thomson/Chandos)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini*: Sonatas for strings.
Disc 1
I Musici.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Arensky*: Piano trio's

_Borodin Trio_


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## deprofundis

*i'm listening to Capella Alamire lead by direction of Peter Urquhart, a fabuleous ensemble, the cd is
Josquin Desprez split whit Johaness Ockeghem. That about it guys take care and have a nice day.
*
:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi : Requiem.*

Gré Brouwenstijn (soprano), Maria von Ilosvay (contralto), Petre Munteanu (tenor) & Oskar Czerwenka (bass)

Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, 
Roma & Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Roma, 
Paul van Kempen


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1968, 1978.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Chalk and cheese time with Frederick and Krzysztof.

_Irmelin_ - orchestral prelude featuring material extracted from Delius's 1892 eponymous opera (1931), Violin Concerto (1916), _A Song of Summer_ - tone poem for orchestra (comp. 1931), _A Late Lark_ for solo voice and orchestra [Text: W.E. Henley] (1931) and Piano Concerto (1907 version):










String Quartet no.1 (1960), String Quartet no.2 (1968), Prelude for solo clarinet (1987), _Der unterbrochene Gedanke (the broken thought)_ for string quartet (1988), String Trio (1990-91) and Quartet for clarinet and string trio (1993):


----------



## millionrainbows

The American Innovator, and The American Virtuoso, two of a series of three by Alan Feinberg. Includes John Adams' _China Gates,_ Cowell's _Aeolian Harp,_ and Mario Davidovsky's _Synchronisms No. 6.

_


----------



## Armanvd

*Franz Schubert* : Piano Quintet in A, D.667 - "The Trout" | _Emil Gilels, Amadeus Quartet_


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Partitas 3-4-5


----------



## deprofundis

I bought two new suprise on CPO, what do i mean by suprises, i did not lisen to them before buying them, i took a chance.

*Johannes Eccard*- mit freude musizieren, sacred & seculars works.

*Virgo Prudentissima*- adoration of the virgin Mary at the Polish court

:tiphat:


----------



## millionrainbows

Again, Vingt Regards su la Enfant Jesus, Malcolm Troupe.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ending the evening with symphonic poems nos. 1-7 by Liszt.

_Ce qu'on entend sur la montagne (what one hears on the mountain)_ after the poem by V. Hugo S.95 (1848-49 - rev. 1850 and 1854), _Tasso, Lamento e trionfo (Tasso, Lament and Triumph)_ after the drama by J.W. Goethe and the poem by Lord Byron S.96 (1849 - rev. 1850-51 and 1854), _Les préludes (d'après Lamartine)_ S.97 (1848), _Orpheus_ S.98 (1853-54), _Prometheus_ S.99 (1850), _Mazeppa_ after the poem by V. Hugo S.100 (1851) and _Festklänge (Festive Sounds)_ S.101 (1853):


----------



## Guest

Joseph Haydn string quartets OP.64 No. 6 Op.71 1 & 2


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*

I'm a fan of George Szell, but to my ears, he's weak with Bruckner and Brahms, or at least the recordings let him down. Of the Brahms cycle, the 2nd is the best. Again, referring to my ears only.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Dvorak: Piano Quartets in D, Op.23/E-flat, Op.87 Rudolf Firkusny/Juilliard Quartet

A thoroughly delightful set of the two Dvorak Piano Quartets, Firkusny and the Juilliards both at the height of their not inconsiderable powers.


----------



## bharbeke

Schubert: Symphony Nos. 3, 5, and 6 (Beecham, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra)

This is top-notch composing and playing coming together. The first two had me air conducting, and the last one is a very joyful piece.


----------



## jim prideaux

Aimard,Harnoncourt and the COE performing Beethoven's 3rd Piano Concerto......glorious concerto, glorious recording!

Perahia and the ECO performing Mozart's 19th and 20th Piano Concertos.............


----------



## Granate

*TC Favourites - Opera Feast VII*

*Mozart*
Così Fan Tutte, KV588
*Sol. Véronique Gens, Bernarda Fink, Werner Güra, Marcel Boone, Pietro Spagnoli, Graciela Oddone
Cond. René Jacobs, KöKC, CKö, HM (2003)*
--
*Mozart*
Don Giovanni, KV527
*Sol. Johannes Weisser, Lorenzo Regazzo, Alexandrina Pendatchanska, Olga Pasichnyk, Kenneth Tarver, Sunhae Im, Nikolay Borchev
Cond. René Jacobs, RIAS KCh, FbBO, HM (2007)*

















_Second round with René Jacobs and last before the Zauberflöte. More like out of politeness than out of pleasure.

*Così Fan Tutte* can stand as the best HIP recording of the opera and benefits from the modern sound engineering. Gardiner did not have any of these advantages for the live recording for Archiv. The Jacobs cast can hardly be bettered, but I can't avoid being bored after the first act and settle down within the own Jacobs musical world. All arias and recitativos are executed in their best form but Bernarda Fink cannot compit with Christa Ludwig. It is too much of a challenge.
And *Don Giovanni* starts off with an incredible overture but the style is too settled on me to surprise. Plainly as good as the rest of his Mozart Operas. The Freiburger is the main strenght._


----------



## Taggart

Now on CD with a silly cover










Excellent set of English tunes, well performed.


----------



## Bettina

The Alfred Brendel Collection, Vol. 6: Liszt, Hungarian Rhapsodies. Great playing...stylish but not schmaltzy (not always an easy balance to achieve when playing Liszt ).


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Maslanka - 4th symphony


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Shostakovich symphony 10 - Petrenko. This version is as good as any I've heard and the sound is fantastic.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Rys

I have a goal to find enough time to get through all 10 symphonies plus Das Lied von der Erde of the video with score on this channel before the end of the month. Currently on number 3.


----------



## Norma Skock

Rys said:


> I have a goal to find enough time to get through all 10 symphonies plus Das Lied von der Erde of the video with score on this channel before the end of the month. Currently on number 3.


I think listening to that symphony under any other conductor than Leonard Bernstein is a crime. With this symphony in particular, it really makes all the difference, especially in the last movement:


----------



## Guest

A superb 2-disc set of all of Hoppstock's Bach recordings, made from 1979-2001. The sound varies, of course, but it's never less than good, and his playing is just stunning.


----------



## jailhouse

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Shostakovich symphony 10 - Petrenko. This version is as good as any I've heard and the sound is fantastic.
> 
> View attachment 93046


I cant even bring myself to listen to any other version of shostakovich symphonies. Petrenko's conducting is incredible, the sound recording is perfection. Why would I? Also a great symphony.

NP: Ligeti - Violin Concerto (zimmerman/Asko)

^one of the great 20th century concertos. The variations on Musica Ricercata VII (the second movement) really get me


----------



## jailhouse

Norma Skock said:


> I think listening to that symphony under any other conductor than Leonard Bernstein is a crime.


oh come on. A crime? Lenny is ok at the 3rd but the sound quality of his recordings of it aren't up to modern standards and he takes it a bit to melodramatically for me sometimes. Chailly(http://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-10435/) is the frontrunner imo.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: Sonatas for piano and violin
K.296/376/377/378
Simon Goldberg/ Raud Lupu


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Schubert*
_Octet_

Boston Symphony Chamber Players


----------



## Pugg

​*Dvorak* : serenades.
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

jailhouse said:


> oh come on. A crime? Lenny is ok at the 3rd but the sound quality of his recordings of it aren't up to modern standards and he takes it a bit to melodramatically for me sometimes. Chailly(http://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-10435/) is the frontrunner imo.


Don't get upset, kind of provoking.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler: Symphony No. 3
*
Kelley O'Connor (mezzo-soprano)

Dallas Symphony Orchestra, Women of the Dallas Symphony Chorus & Children's
Chorus of Greater Dallas, conducted by Jaap van Zweden


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​*Eybler*: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2
Overture

L'Orchestre de Chambre de Genève, Michael Hofstetter

Due to a poll by ArtMusic.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Carl Nielsen: Symphonies No.1 & 2 'The Four Temperaments
Paavo Berglund & the Royal Danish Orchestra
*
I have been listening to more Nielsen now than ever. I hadn't realised just what I had neglected for some time. Recently acquiring and listening to some of Nielsen's Orchestral works (Dausgaard's release on Dacapo and Paavo Jarvi's recent release of the Aladdin Suite with 2 Concertos with the Philharmonia) I have decided to return to the Symphonies.

Paavo Berglund has yet to let me down, so I opted to start my listening here. The performances and recording quality are equally compelling. Very characterful and energetic with a full and balanced sound.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach

What an outburst of pure joy ! Praeludium pro Organum BWV 552,1 :angel:

Chorale Arrangements BWV 669-683

Ton Koopman Gottfried Silbermann Organ ,Built 1711 - 4 : Dom ST Marien, FREIBERG


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart - Così fan Tutte*

Kiri Te Kanawa , Frederica von Stade / Teresa Stratas , Rendall · Huttenlocher · Bastin

Alain Lombrard conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​*
Dvorak*: Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 53
Romance in F minor, Op. 11

Itzhak Perlman (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mendelssohn-Christus now. I think this is a good recording  Not used to hearing this, but I'm a little hooked on oratorios it seems.


----------



## gHeadphone

Pollinins Beethoven


----------



## Guest

Frescobaldi 
Il primo libro di capricci Gustav leonhardt ( 1979 )


----------



## Pugg

​
*Eybler: Requiem*

Barbara Schlick, Isolde Assenheimer, Harry von Berne & Harry von der Kamp

Alsfelder Vokalensemble & Steintor Barock Bremen, Wolfgang Helbich.


----------



## hpowders

Bach Partitas and Sonatas for Unaccompanied Violin
Kyung Wha Chung

Returning after a recording absence of 15 years due to an injury to her left index finger, Ms. Chung has recorded wonderful Bach. Among the best of modern performances.


----------



## timh

Peter Maxwell Davies Symphony 9.


----------



## Vasks

*Bononcini - Overture to "Cefalo" (Ng/Signum)
Handel - Flute Sonata in E minor, Op. 1, No. 1a (Beznosiuk/Hyperion)
Fischer - Passacaglia in D minor (Pinnock/Archiv)
J. S. Bach - Double Violin Concerto, BWV 1043 (Manze/Harmonia mundi)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*: Works for Piano & Orchestra

_Jan Lisiecki_ (piano)

NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester, Krzysztof Urbański


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Beethoven* - Symphony No. 3, performed by the Berliner Philarmoniker and Herbert von Karajan.









I am going to listen to it live on Saturday. Yeay!


----------



## Guest

Joseph Haydn 
String Quartets OP. 71 No.3
OP. 74 No.1 & 2


----------



## Pugg

​
*Nielsen/ Aho* : Clarinet concertos.

_Martin Fröst _


----------



## pmsummer

RETROUVÉ & CHANGÉ
_Seven Strings and More_
*Sainte Colombe*
Hille Perl - viola da gamba
Andrew Lawrence-King - harp, Irish harp, organ
Lee Santana - archlute, baroque lute, theorbo
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Andolink

*Wolfgang Rihm*:










*J.S. Bach*:


----------



## starthrower




----------



## deprofundis

I'm listening to* music of Chirk Castle,* whit the excellence of _ensemble Brabant_, Than im listening to *Jacob Clemens* two cds, the ensemble Brabant version lead by of course mister Stephen Rice and ensemble Huelgas lead by Paul van Nevel, have a sweet wonderful day, dear talk classical menber , friends & followers, it's cold outside but enjoy the sunlight outsiide,

_Futille detail my regime is working im at 153 lbs i use to be at 190 lbs i lost nearly 40 pounds , i target 150 or 145 has ideal weight, i do fast walking , i follow a diet, i drink lot's of tea and survive whit chinese noodles, god bless the chinese , there so polite nice and not loud, they behaved.
_
:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner - Die Feen*

June Anderson, Cheryl Studer, Kurt Moll, Kari Lövaas, John Alexander, Linda Esther Gray, Roland Hermann, Jan-Hendrik Rootering, Karl Helm, Norbert Orth, Friedrich Lenz, Roland Bracht, Krisztina Laki

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks,
Wolfgang Sawallisch, conducting.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1998, 2002.


----------



## Selby




----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## Granate

*TC Favourites - Opera Feast VIII*

*Mozart*
Don Giovanni, KV527
*Sol. Rodney Gilfry, Luba Orgonasova, Charlotte Margiono, Eirian James, Christoph Prégardien, Ildebrando d'Arcangelo
Cond. John Eliot Gardiner, MCh, EBS, Archiv-DG (1995)*
--
*Mozart*
Don Giovanni, KV527
*Sol. Eberhard Wächter, Joan Sutherland, Luigi Alva, Gottlob Frick, Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Giuseppe Taddei
Cond. Carlo Maria Giulini, PO&C, WC (1961/1997 Remastered Edition)*

















_Which one to pick? There are two main sides of the recordings that battle against the other: *Giulini* presents an unrepeatable cast (Sutherland, Schwarzkopf, Taddei, Wächter), while *Gardiner* can only compete with Orgonasova's Donna Anna. However, not even a Pristine Remastering (which I know it exists) would improve the early modernistic Mozart style that Giulini's Don Giovanni shows (Giulini did a terrific Mozart Requiem). Instead, everything about the chorus and orchestra is balanced with the EBS and the Monteverdi Choir.
As a piece of music, I find Gardiner's recording more coherent though Giulini almost takes the spot for my favourite Giovanni. However, either the orchestral quality of Guilini and the casting in Gardiner have a lot of merit._


----------



## Selby

Beat Furrer
Phasma (2002)
Nicolas Hodges


----------



## deprofundis

I could not wait, i ask for a loan and bought* Gregorio Allegri *works on Naive(label), the cd is called miserere, the ensemble is a sei voici conducted by Bernard Fabre Garrus.What an excellent cd.

Now im 80$ in the red, but like i said i'm a compulsive buyer when it come to classical, perhaps i'm nuts :lol:

Have a nice day folk, friends & followers, let the sunshine in :tiphat:

p.s Sataniel come into the light(Poltergeist joke, you know the movie), beside i like calling satan by is angelical name to p*** em of, whit a smile.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Chalk and cheese time again with orchestral works by Paul Dessau and Symphonic Poems nos. 8-13 by Franz Liszt.

_Im memoriam Bertolt Brecht_ (1957), _Bach-Variationen_ (1965), _Orchestermusik Nr.2 [Ocean of Storms]_ (1967) and _Orchestermusik Nr.4_ (1975):










_Héroïde funèbre_ S.102 inspired by the Hungarian Uprising of 1848 (1849-50), _Hungaria_ S.103 (1854), _Hamlet_ S.104 after the drama by W. Shakespeare (1858), _Hunnenschlacht [The Battle of the Huns]_ S.105 after the painting by W. von Kalbach (1857), _Die Ideale [The Ideals]_ S.106 after the poem by J.C.F. von Schiller (1857), _Von der Wiege bis zum Grabe [From the Cradle to the Grave]_ S.107 (1881-82) and _Mephisto-Walzer Nr.1 - Der Tanz in der Dorfschenke [Mephisto Waltz no.1 - The Dance in the Village Inn]_ S.110 after an episode from the drama _Faust_ by N. Lenau (c. 1856-61):


----------



## Merl

Not my favourite Mahler symphony but great performance.


----------



## Badinerie

Been a busy week but finally i found time to stick me headphones on and unwind. Still find it odd listening to an opera in English. At least I dont need a Libretto.:lol:


----------



## Guest

Schubert Cd 1 six grandes marches et trios - trois marches militaires - deutsche tänze


----------



## millionrainbows

Alan Feinberg, Mario Davidovsky, Synchronisms No. 6 for piano and tape (Argo). To really appreciate the genius of Davidovsky, he was the first to solve the problem of synchronizing a live performer with a tape. He did this by providing clues in the tape, and in the score, in a way that made it possible for the pianist to synch with the tape perfectly. The results are entertaining: sustained piano notes gradually turning into electronic tones, perfectly psyched interplay between staccato piano notes and blurps/beeps; and more.


----------



## bharbeke

Sibelius: Symphony No. 3 (Vladimir Ashkenazy, Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra)

This is another good version of the symphony. The third movement has the most excitement of the three.

Chopin: 24 Preludes (Samson Francois)

He is the first I've heard that impressed me with Prelude No. 7 and Prelude No. 14. Other great ones from this performance were 3, 10, 12, 22, and 24.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling a 2009 recording. These works had been absent from the collection for a long time... since culling Manze & Egarr.

So ordered!


----------



## Selby

Xenakis

Synphai (1969)
Krinoidi (1991)
Metastaseis (1954)


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1958 - '60, 1997.


----------



## jim prideaux

Gardiner and the ORR performing Beethoven's 1st and 2nd Symphonies.


----------



## Guest

Schubert CD 1 4 Ländler - Fantasia in F Minor D 940 - Allegro in A Minor Lebensstürme D 947 - Divertissement D 823


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Beethoven*
_Symphony No 2 in D major_
_Overture to the Ruins of Athens_
_Overture to the Creatures of Prometheus_
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Eugen Jocum conducting


----------



## Selby

Scelsi

Chukrum (1963)
for string orchestra










The more I listen to Xenakis and Scelsi the more I wonder why I listen to anything else. So many similarities in atmosphere and evocation - mysticism, reflection, divinity, nature; a sense of both wonder and terror as the individual faces the eternal.


----------



## Guest

Troubadours studio der frühen musik CD 2


----------



## Selby

Takemitsu
Litany (1989)
Izumi Tateno


----------



## Granate

*TC Favourites - Opera Feast IX*

*Mozart*
Die Zauberflöte, KV620
*Sol. Kurt Moll, Peter Schreier, Walter Berry, Edda Moser, Anneliese Rothenberger, Olivcra Miljakovic, Theo Adam
Cond. Wolfgang Sawallisch, C&OBSOM, WC (1973/1987 Remastered Edition)*
--
*Mozart*
Die Zauberflöte, KV620
*Sol. Franz Crass, Fritz Wunderlich, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Evelyn Lear, Lisa Otto, Roberta Peters, Hans Hotter
Cond. Karl Böhm, RIAS KCh, BPO, DG (1964/1997 Remastered Edition)*

















_I don't know if I could start better the Zauberflöte round than with *Sawallisch 1973* studio recording. German Dialogs are enjoyable and the orchestra lives up to the composition more than other Giulini efforts with Mozart. Many singers have a leading moment, and I still cannot judge them though I thought they were doing their best. The advantage is the clean atmospherical recording.

But, the TC Winner for Zauberflöte, the *1964 Böhm recording*, barely ticks any box for me. The recording quality is still below 1980 standards, counting the remastering. The cast sings coldly and Roberta Peters (Queen of the Night) sings her standout aria with too much voice trembling. Sawallisch and company passes with ease this round and Böhm shatters._


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 3 and 5*

Harnoncourt's Schubert has lots of energy and bite, but he doesn't have the charm of Beecham. So do I keep this or throw it back? I'm dithering.


----------



## gHeadphone

Richter. the Tchaikovsky brought tears to my eyes, I've never heard him play it before and it simply blew my mind.


----------



## Guest

Froberger


----------



## Guest

Wonderful playing and sound.


----------



## Guest

Only Sorabji could come up with a 75-minute Toccata! Super-human playing and very good sound.


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven Violin Concerto
Zico Francescatti, violin
Columbia Symphony Orchestra (New York Philharmonic)
Bruno Walter

Still wonderful some 56 years after it was recorded.

The opening timpani beats will give you goose bumps thanks to the great Maestro Walter!


----------



## pmsummer

MARY'S MUSIC
_Songs and Dances from the Time of Mary Queen of Scots_
*Scottish Early Music Consort*
Warwick Edwards - director
_
Chandos_


----------



## pmsummer

STABAT MATER
*Giovanni Battista Pergolesi, Alessandro Scarlatti*
Gemma Bertagnolli - soprano
Sara Mingardo - contralto
Concerto Italiano
Rinaldo Alessandrini - director
_
Naïve_


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Beethoven*
_Sonatas
No 12, Op 26
No 13, Op 27, No 1_

Glen Gould Piano


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Fantastic music. Great recording. Love this CD!


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Giacomo Puccini*
_Tosca_
Leontyne Price, Stefano, Taddei

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Vienna State Opera Chorus
Karajan


----------



## deprofundis

Traverso nice purchased this seem quite interresting :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
_Songs Without Words - Mendelssohn/Schubert-Liszt/Bach-Busoni_
*Murray Perahia.*


----------



## Pugg

MozartsGhost said:


> *Giacomo Puccini*
> _Tosca_
> Leontyne Price, Stefano, Taddei
> 
> Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
> Vienna State Opera Chorus
> Karajan


For me: still no 1 recording.


----------



## Pugg

Berg:Lyric Suite - for soprano and string quartet

Wellesz: Sonnets For Elizabeth Barrett Browning, Op. 52

Zeisl: Komm, süsser Tod

arranged for soprano and string quartet by J. Peter Koene

*Renée Fleming* (soprano)

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler*: Symphony No. 6 in A minor 'Tragic'

Dallas Symphony Orchestra, Jaap van Zweden


----------



## Pugg

​Now playing:
*Renée Fleming; The Art Of*


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi: Rigoletto*

Nicolai Gedda (Il Duca), Cornell MacNeil (Rigoletto), Reri Grist (Gilda), Agostino Ferrin (Sparafucile), Anna di Stasio (Maddalena), Limbania Leoni (Giovanna), Ruggero Raimondi (Monterone), Benito di Bella (Marullo), Franco Ricciardi (Borsa), Alfredo Giacomotti (Conte di Ceprano), Mirella Fiorentini (Contessa di Ceprano)

Chorus & Orchestra of the Teatro dell' Opera di Roma, Francesco Molinari Pradelli.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel*: Gaspard de la nuit (1982) & Valses nobles et sentimentales


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Trying to like Bach. I'm also going through the list in Goulding's _50 Greatest Composers_.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Unfinished Symphony.*

Harnoncourt's take on Schubert leans toward the dark side. It's an interesting interpretation of his music.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Piano concerto No.3


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Pugg

​
*Faure*: 13 Barcarolles

Jean-Philippe Collard, piano.


----------



## chill782002

The best sounding version I've found of Furtwangler's only known recorded performance of this symphony. Although it's sometimes assumed that this is a studio recording it was in fact recorded live but without an audience as public musical performances were banned in Germany at this time.


----------



## Granate

*TC Favourites - Opera Feast X*

*Mozart*
Die Zauberflöte, KV620
*Sol. Martti Talvela, Stuart Burrows, Hermann Prey, Christina Deutekom, Pilar Lorengar, Renate Holm, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
Cond. Georg Solti, WSOC, WPO, Decca (1971/2008 Remastered Edition)*
--
*Mozart*
Die Zauberflöte, KV620
*Sol. Gottlob Frick, Nicolai Gedda, Walter Berry, Lucia Popp, Gundula Janowitz, Elisabeth Schwartzkopf, Christa Ludwig, Franz Crass
Cond. Otto Klemperer, PO&C, WC (1964/2000 Remastered Edition)*

















_*Solti's* Zauberflöte can look plain in a first listen but it is gifted by a very effective cast in all their necessary roles. Their voices get the deepness that in Sawallisch's recording is sometimes missing. The Wiener Staatsoper Chor shows also a great level although the Wiener Philharmoniker gives a somehow ordinary Mozart sound. This is tied with Sawallisch.
I want to blame my tireness for my reaction to *Klemperer's* Zauberflöte. Although the digital transfer has kept the volume nicely, the instrumentation and the balance of the Philharmonia Chorus with the male singers felt boring. Time was passing and nothing catched my attention. It's sad. Lucia Popp as Queen of the Night played the best role and sung a near-perfect Der Hölle Rache. I bet that in the future I like Klemperer's recording now, but now it stands together with Böhm._


----------



## Vasks

*Donizetti - Overture to "Alina, Regina di Golconda" (Frontalini/Bongiovanni)
Farrenc - Symphony #2 (Goritzki/cpo)*


----------



## chord

review here


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Guest

Silvius Leopold Weiss Eugen Dombois "right to the heart"

Sonate A-moll, "L'Infidèle"

Tombeau sur la mort de Monsieur Comte de Logy


----------



## pmsummer

SOLO CELLO SUITES 1-6
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Pablo Casals - cello
_
Allegro CDO_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13 'Winter Daydreams'

The Tempest, Op. 18

Orchestra Of St. Luke's, Pablo Heras-Casado.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling *Ligeti* wind pieces, w. Les Siecles/Roth (Actes Sud, rec.2016). Attractive performances and sound. Tiny Time, though, 43 minutes. For tightropers, a worthy audition. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss*: Violin Concerto, Sinfonia Domestica.

Ulf Hoelscher/ Violin


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven Violin Concerto
Rachel Barton Pine, violin
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
José Serebrier

Fine performance by the soloist, but equally fine is the wonderfully alert orchestral accompaniment provided by Maestro Serebrier. My all time favorite is Bruno Walter's accompaniment for Zino Francescatti, but Serebrier comes close.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini: I Puritani*

Beverly Sills (Elvira), Arturo Talbot (Nicolai Gedda), Louis Quilico (Sir Riccardo Forth), Paul Plishka (Sir Giorgio), Heather Begg (Enrichetta di Francia), Ricardo Cassinelli (Sir Bruno Robertson), Richard Van Allan (Lord Gualtiero Valton)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Julius Rudel, conducting.


----------



## Heliogabo

I'm glad to have purchased this bargain set. Sound is better than I expected after have sampled some recordings.
I've read things about this great and legendary ensemble but was not familiar with their playing.
Very characterful and strong performances, I like a lot what I've heard until know. Recommended.

Brahms, String quartets 1-3,
Schubert, String quartet 13, Rosamunde
Beethoven, String quartets op. 95 (serioso), op. 127, op 133 (great fugue)
1952-55 recordings.


----------



## chord

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Fantastic music. Great recording. Love this CD!
> 
> View attachment 93062


Very good music.
Excellent sound quality. 
On HighEnd stuff and using the SACD layer - really outstanding.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mozart*
_Violin Concertos
Concerto For Violin & Orchestra No. 1 B Flat Major, K 207 
Concerto For Violin & Orchestra No. 2 In D Major, K 211 
Concerto For Violin & Orchestra No. 3 In G Major, K 216 
Adagio For Violin In E Major, K 261
Rondo For Violin C Major K 373
Rondo For Violin In B Flat Major, K 269_
Berlin Philharmonic
Wolfgang Schneiderhan violin


----------



## deprofundis

Dear friends and followers, i'm listening to two incredible releases, *Ramon Llull whit Jordi Savall* and *Hic et Nunc, Capella de Ministers conducted by Carles Magraner, * two major releases quite colorful music of Spain , you have no excuse to get these
ockay there a bit expensive but if you like music of ancient lore, my friend you have a full plate here, breakfastt, diner , souper and dessert.So what are you waiting for .. these will be out of print soon, because there that good. do yourself a favor and grab these while you can, do you trust me?

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Ligeti refreshing after so much early music.

Pierre Laurent Aimard,piano










Etudes (6) for piano, Book 1: 1. Désorde. Molto vivace, vigoroso, molto ritmico
2. Etudes (6) for piano, Book 1: 2. Cordes à vide. Andantino con moto, molto tenero
3. Etudes (6) for piano, Book 1: 3. Touches bloquées. Presto possibile, sempre molto ritmico
4. Etudes (6) for piano, Book 1: 4. Fanfares. Vivacissimo molto ritmico, con allegria e slancio
5. Etudes (6) for piano, Book 1: 5. Arc-en-ciel. Andante molto rubato, con eleganza, with swing
6. Etudes (6) for piano, Book 1: 6. Automne à Varsovie. Presto cantabile. molto ritmico e flessibile
7. Etudes (8) for piano, Book 2: 7. Galamb borong. Vivacissimo luminoso, legato possibile
8. Etudes (8) for piano, Book 2: 8. Fém. Vivace risoluto, con vigore
9. Etudes (8) for piano, Book 2: 9. Vertige. Prestissimo sempre molto legato, sehr gleichmäßig
10. Etudes (8) for piano, Book 2: 10. Der Zauberlehrling. Prestissimo, staccatissimo, leggierissimo
11. Etudes (8) for piano, Book 2: 11. En suspens. Andante con moto, 'avec l'élégance du swing'
12. Etudes (8) for piano, Book 2: 12. Entrelacs. Vivacissimo molto ritmico, sempre legato, con delicatezza
13. Etudes (8) for piano, Book 2: 13. L'escalier du diable. Presto legato ma leggiero
14. Etudes (8) for piano, Book 2: 14. Coloana infinita. Presto possibile, tempestoso con fuoco
15. Musica ricercata, pieces (11) for piano: 1. Sostenuto - Misurato - Prestissimo
16. Musica ricercata, pieces (11) for piano: 2. Mesto, rigido e cerimoniale
17. Musica ricercata, pieces (11) for piano: 3. Allegro con spirito
18. Musica ricercata, pieces (11) for piano: 4. Tempo de Valse (poco vivace 'á l'orgue de Barbarie')
19. Musica ricercata, pieces (11) for piano: 5. Rubato. Lamentoso
20. Musica ricercata, pieces (11) for piano: 6. Allegro molto capriccioso
21. Musica ricercata, pieces (11) for piano: 7. Cantabile, molto legato
22. Musica ricercata, pieces (11) for piano: 8. Vivace. Energico
23. Musica ricercata, pieces (11) for piano: 9. (Béla Bartók in Memoriam) Adagio. Mesto - Allegro maestoso
24. Musica ricercata, pieces (11) for piano: 10. Vivace. Capriccioso
25. Musica ricercata, pieces (11) for piano: 11. (Omaggio a Girolamo Frescobaldi) Andante misurato e tranquillo
26. Etudes (3) for piano, Book 3: 15. White on White. Andante con tenerezza


----------



## elgar's ghost

Orchestral works by Ravel tonight.

_Daphnis et Chloé_ - ballet in three parts (1909-12), _Pavane pour une infante défunte (Pavane for a Dead Infanta)_ for piano - arr. for orchestra (1899 - orch. 1910), _Rapsodie espagnole_ (1907-08), _Menuet antique_ for piano - arr. for orchestra (1895 - orch. 1929), _Ma mère l'Oye (Mother Goose)_ [after the tales of Perrault and Mme. d'Aulnoy] for two pianos - expanded version for orchestra (1910 - orch. 1911-12), _La valse_ - choreographic poem (1919-20), _Alborada del gracioso_ - part four of the piano suite _Miroirs_ - arr. for orchestra (1905-06 - orch. 1918), _Suite: Le tombeau de Couperin_ for piano - four parts arr. for orchestra (1914-17 - orch. 1919), _Valses nobles et sentimentales_ for piano - arr. for orchestra (1911 - orch. 1912), _Boléro_ (1928), Piano Concerto in D for the left hand (1929-30) and Piano Concerto in G (1929-31):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 4*

After all this time, I'm finally hearing Schubert's Tragic Symphony for the first time. Harnoncourt has tweaked some of the dynamics from the standard version, but I can't tell. Shucks, I don't even know if this interpretation is good or bad; I'm just enjoying the music.

[Oops, wrong picture. My Internet connection is too slow to replace it with the right one. But you get the idea.]


----------



## millionrainbows

Robert Schumann: Papillons, Op. 2; Fantasiestücke, Op. 73; Piano Quintet in E flat, Op. 44. Jonathan Biss, piano (BBC Music).


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Nielsen*
_Violin Concerto, Op 33
The Royal Danish Orchestra_
Jerzy Semkow conducting
Tibor Varga violin


----------



## bharbeke

Howard Shore: The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King Complete Recordings

The movie is great, but I do not need to have all four hours of music. Here are the tracks I like the best:

"The Grace of Undomiel"
"Osgiliath Invaded"
"The Siege of Gondor"
"The Battle of the Pelennor Fields"
"Dernhelm in Battle"
"Days of the Ring (featuring "Into the West")"


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Virgil Thomson, The Plow that Broke the Plains*

This is great fun. I think it predates Copland's Americana phase.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## MozartsGhost

The third installment of my biannual quest to run through _Der Ring Des Nibelungen_. I have drawing and spreadsheet work for the next few hours here at work so without further ado, its on with the show!

*Wagner*
Wagner at the Met Box Set
_Siegfried_

Melchoir, Flagstad, Schorr, Laufkotter
Habich
The Metropolitan Opera Orchestra 
Artur Bodanzky conducting
1937


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven: The Symphonies 1-9 conducted by Leonard Bernstein 
The New York Philharmonic.


----------



## hpowders

Captainnumber36 said:


> Beethoven: The Symphonies 1-9 conducted by Leonard Bernstein
> The New York Philharmonic.


Early Lennie with the NY Philharmonic tended to be so much better musically than the later re-makes with the Vienna Philharmonic when his tempos became so lethargic, laden with mannerisms such as illogical ritards as at the end of the first movement of Beethoven's Pastoral Symphony with the VPO.


----------



## Captainnumber36

This Eroica is fantastic!


----------



## deprofundis

Im listening to both version of Missa Caput by *Ockeghem*(one of my all time favorite classical composer i swear), the one by _ensemble graindelavoix,_ the manicotage mass, or embelished mass whit ornements, than i will lisen to Ockeghem purist version by _The Clerks_, since some think manicotage is a trafficated mass, to me it's an experimental vision of what could had been ockeghem Missa, we were not there so we dont actually know how it sound , plus graindelavoix an incredible ensemble that bring surrealism.

Than there is the Clerks official purist vision that i like very mutch also, but it's The Clerks how can it be possibly bad, i worship this ensemble too and there musicians(singers).So my verdict is both are great for different reason,that about it, thanks for reading me Friends & followers, have a good night and take care.

:tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis

The program for tonight is (dramatic drum roll follow by a crash cymbal),
*Gregorio Allegri*,on Naive, what a wonderful cd , the voice are warm, velvety
superbe and it included motets(we all seek the motets do we) but the Missa is charming
let not forget miserere, hmm the great the finest italians of renaissance, he one of them
veni vidi vici bene bene hail Cesar(i toss in humor a bit)

Than i will finnish the night whit *Andrea Gabrielli,* and drink my pure camomille herbal tea,
_sleep between 11-12pm, no partying this month i need rest only casual friendly hosting meating 
some goods friends, in french they called it Casanier, i dont know the exact traduction of this sorry..

But anyway have a nice night or day whatever the planet is round :tiphat:_


----------



## cwarchc




----------



## jim prideaux

Gardiner and the ORR.....Beethoven 5th and 6th Symphonies.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Piano Trio K.542
The Beaux Arts Trio*

A perfect way to end a hectic day.


----------



## pmsummer

TRIO CÉRÈS
_Piano Trio in D minor op. 120_
*Gabriel Fauré*
_Piano Trio in A minor (1914)_
*Maurice Ravel*
_Trio_
*Philippe Hersant*
Trio Cérès
_
OehmsClassics_


----------



## Guest




----------



## Granate

*TC Favourites - Opera Feast XI*

*Mozart*
Die Zauberflöte, KV620
*Sol. Marcos Fink, Daniel Behle, Daniel Schmutzhard, Anna-Kristiina Kaappola, Marlis Petersen, Sunhae Im, Konstantin Wolff
Cond. René Jacobs, RIAS KCh, AfAMB, HM (2010)*
--
*Mozart*
Die Zauberflöte, KV620
*Sol. Harry Peeters, Michael Schade, Gerald Finley, Cyndia Sieden, Christiane Oelze, Costanze Backes, Detlef Roth
Cond. John Eliot Gardiner, MCh, EBS (1996)*

















_Putting an end to Mozart operas with the two HIP recordings of Die Zauberflöte. *René Jacobs* delivers what the cd promises, 21st century sound quality with realistic sound effects for the night storm. The cast is not that brilliant and I could notice it wasn't going to beat Solti. All characters are played really well but the highlight is the accent in the fusion between speech and music, in which this recording excells, and brings aspects of the play to sound.
*John Eliot Gardiner* has a few troubles to beat his numerous contenders for this opera. The English Baroque Soloists provide again a masterclass of delicacy and cleanness for a Mozart script, although it is played a bit fast. The decent cast and the less decent sound effects are not more of a burden than the whole HIP concept that drags the work too long through the paths of uniqueness and discovery, giving up on facing the modern instrument versions of the past. But there is competition and this entry, unlike Jacobs, feels like not wanting to compete._

After six Zauberflötes, I cannot still say I am fully satisfied with a perfect recording. My (two) picks are *Solti*'s first recording with the Wiener Philharmoniker and *Sawallisch* 1973 recording with the full score and good distinction between dialogues and songs. It's true that for me Solti beats Sawallisch in everything, the more I listen to it, but the full score by Sawallisch still feels very special and silence allows to feel tension. In a distant third comes Gardiner, with its own approach but not very willing to compete, and Jacobs, almost tied with Gardiner thanks to the ambitious and innovative reading of the work. Fifth comes Klemperer after an unsuccessful listen that didn't provide me any depth, and it is possibly based in my tireness, so I can never say It's bad. And last comes Böhm. The male cast sings greatly, but I demand a cleaner sound quality than this version.

*1st: Solti WPO 1971
2nd: Sawallisch OBSOM 1973*
3rd: Gardiner EBS 1996
4th: Jacobs AfAMB 2010
5th: Klemperer PO 1963
6th: Böhm BPO 1964


----------



## JohnD

hpowders said:


> View attachment 93061
> 
> 
> Beethoven Violin Concerto
> Zico Francescatti, violin
> Columbia Symphony Orchestra (New York Philharmonic)
> Bruno Walter
> 
> Still wonderful some 56 years after it was recorded.
> 
> The opening timpani beats will give you goose bumps thanks to the great Maestro Walter!


And the album cover is elegant in its simplicity!


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Rachmaninov symphonic dances


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith




----------



## deprofundis

I was currently listening to Thomas Crecquillon, his chanson firstly they were good, Now an incredible cd of sacred work of Thomas Crecquillon split whit Guerrero sacred music, sipping tea

:tiphat:


----------



## Phil loves classical

Reiner conducts Bartok, including Music for Percussion Strings and Celesta


----------



## Pugg

​
*Raff:* Symphony no3
Milton Keynes City Orchestra, Hillary Davan Wetton
For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Pugg

​*Saint-Saëns* Carnaval des Animaux.
*Poulenc *: concerto for two pianos
Fay wroth a piece special for the boys.

_Lucas and Arthur Jussen._


----------



## Pugg

Phil loves classical said:


> Reiner conducts Bartok, including Music for Percussion Strings and Celesta
> 
> View attachment 93079


It is Bartok's birthday today!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Grieg*; String quartets.
Aryn Quartett


----------



## tortkis

Nono: Variazioni canoniche, A Carlo Scarpa & No Hay Caminos, Hay Que Caminar - Sinfonieorchester des Südwestfunks / Michael Gielen (naïve)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Piano Quintet/ Piano quartet.
Emerson string quartet/ Menahem Pressler


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Double Concerto for Violin & Cello in A minor, Op. 102
Gidon Kremer (violin), Mischa Maisky (cello)

Academic Festival Overture, Op. 80

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Choral/vocal works by Francis Poulenc today. Texts are liturgical or traditional unless otherwise stated.

_La dame de Monte-Carlo_ - monologue for soprano and orchestra [Text: J. Cocteau] (1961) and _La voix humaine (The Human Voice)_ - _tragédie lyrique_ in one-act for soprano and orchestra [Text: J. Cocteau] (1959):










_Stabat Mater_ for soprano, choir and orchestra (1950), _Gloria_ for soprano, choir and orchestra (1959) and _Litanies à la Vierge Noire (Litany to the Black Virgin)_ for choir and organ - arrangement for choir, organ and orchestra (1936 - orch. 1947):










_Exultate Deo_ - motet for mixed choir (1941), _Litanies à la Vierge Noire (Litany to the Black Virgin)_ for female choir and organ (1936), _Quatre motets pour un temps de pénitence (Four Penitential Motets)_ for mixed choir (1938-39), _Salve regina_ - motet for mixed choir (1941), _Laudes de Saint Antoine de Padoue_ for male choir (1957-59), _Ave verum corpus_ - motet for three female voices (1952), _Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël (Four Christmas Motets)_ for mixed choir (1951-52), _Sept chansons_ for mixed choir (1936), _Figure humaine (Human Figure)_ - cantata for double male choir [Texts: P. Éluard] (1943), (8) _Chansons françaises_ for mixed choir (1945-46), Un soir de neige (A Snowy Night) - _petite cantata de chambre_ for six voices [Texts: P. Éluard] (1944) and Chanson à boire (Drinking Song) for male choir (1922):


----------



## chord

review here


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur
*
_Magda Olivero,_ Renato Capecchi, Ferranco Ferrari, Mimi Aarden, Franco Ventriglia, Mario Carlin, Elisabeth Lugt, Els de Graaf, Simon van der Geest, Max van Egmond

Recorded life: Amsterdam.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

A mixture of live and studio sessions from 2014, but just released, Marc Minkowski's account of Bach's _Johannes-Passion_ is excellent:









It doesn't quite supplant my favourites (Herreweghe, Butt and Pierlot), but it's certainly worth having.


----------



## Armanvd

So After Listening To Requiem of Mozart (As The First Choral Classical Music For Me, To Be Completely Truthful At First I Thought Requiem Is Opera To  ) , I Thought It's Time to Listen to Opera . This Is The First Opera I've Heard . And I Listened To This "Highlights" Version Because For Now I Don't Have 2 and half hours to listen to Music  . But I Really Enjoyed It And I'm Going To Listen To More Operas From Now On


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov*: Piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor, Op. 30

*Rubinstein*: Piano Concerto No. 4 in D minor, Op. 70

_Joseph Moog _(piano)

Deutsche Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland Pfalz, Nicholas Milton


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Sonatas & Partitas for Unaccompanied Violin
Kyung Wha Chung, modern violin

One of the greatest pleasures for this introvert is to wake up early, make my coffee and listen to these great works, devoid of extraneous surrounding noises. So nice!

Deeply felt performances.


----------



## Judith

Mozart Clarinet Concerto

Michael Collins
Russian National Orchestra 
Conducted by Mikhail Pletnev

Watched the one performed by Martin Frost on You Tube last night but hasn't got the warmth that Michaels performance has! Sounded like something was missing!


----------



## Guest

The Strauss Family CD 6


----------



## pmsummer

STRAIGHT FROM THE HEART
_The Chansonnier Cordiforme - 15th c._
*Anonymous, Ghizeghem, Binchois, Vincenet, Tinctoris, Morton, Dufay, Ockeghem*
Ensemble Leones
Marc Lewon - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## Guest

pmsummer said:


> STRAIGHT FROM THE HEART
> _The Chansonnier Cordiforme - 15th c._
> *Anonymous, Ghizeghem, Binchois, Vincenet, Tinctoris, Morton, Dufay, Ockeghem*
> Ensemble Leones
> Marc Lewon - director
> _
> Naxos_


Do you have a preference for this one instead of the l'oiseau lyre recording?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Boccherini, Tartini and Vivaldi*: Cello Concertos

_Mstislav Rostropovich _(cello)

Orchestra of the Collegium Musicum, Paul Sacher[/QUOTE]


----------



## jim prideaux

Chopin-1st Piano Concerto performed by Zimerman,Giulini and the LAPO (DG Vinyl)

similarly to the Dvorak concerto I often appear to come across this work 'damned by faint praise' and yet having not listened to it for a while am left wondering why!


----------



## pmsummer

Traverso said:


> Do you have a preference for this one instead of the l'oiseau lyre recording?


Currently, this recording. But I'm going through a Marc Lewon 'appreciation phase' right now.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 4*

I'm not a fan of Norrington's Beethoven, nor am I a fan of the authentic-instrument fortepiano, but someone must have sprinkled pixie dust in the studio, because this set has wings. Also, with cover art this bad, it_ has_ to be good.


----------



## Guest

Neville Marriner*, The Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields - Michael Tippett* ‎- Little Music For String Orchesta / Concerto For Double String Orchestra / Fantasia Concertante On A Theme Of Corelli










Fantasia Concertante On A Theme Of Corelli

Cello - Kenneth HeathViolin - Alan Loveday, Carmel Kaine

21:00
2 Little Music For String Orchestra 10:48
Concerto For Double String Orchestra 
3 1st Mov. Allegro 6:21
4 2nd Mov. Adagio Cantabile 9:34
5 3rd Mov. Allegro Molto


----------



## Pugg

​
*Soler*:Sonatas.

Vestard Shimkus.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 4*
> 
> I'm not a fan of Norrington's Beethoven, nor am I a fan of the authentic-instrument fortepiano, but someone must have sprinkled pixie dust in the studio, because this set has wings. Also, with cover art this bad, it_ has_ to be good.


I agree - a great set. It's also available bundled with Norrington's first cycle of Beethoven Symphonies with the London Classical Payers, at super bargain price... with the added bonus that the cover art is nowhere near as wacky (or scary!) as the concertos alone:









Although Norrington's London cycle of symphonies has attracted quite some opprobrium over the years, I actually like it very much.


----------



## sprite

happy birthday Bartok!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

If anyone thinks modern music is ugly, try the 2nd mvt. of the Saxophone Concerto!


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Sonatas & Partitas for Unaccompanied Violin
Rachel Podger, baroque violin

A different sound world from Kyung Wha Chung's modern instrument performances.

Nice to be able to have both!

Expert performances!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vaughan Williams*: Job/ The Wasps - Suite
LPO/Boult


----------



## Vasks

*Gershwin - Overture to "Oh, Kay!" (McGlinn/EMI)
Joplin - Two Rags: Eugenia & Something Doing (Sponhaltz/EMI)
Grofe - Grand Canyon Suite (Kunzel/Telarc)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Leoni: L'Oracolo*

Dame Joan Sutherland , Tito Gobbi et al.

Richard Bonynge conducting.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Schumann* concerti, recorded 2002, 2007, 1988.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Leoni: L'Oracolo*
> 
> Dame Joan Sutherland , Tito Gobbi et al.
> 
> Richard Bonynge conducting.


Kukele kuuuuuuuuu........


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Beethoven String quartet No.9 Op.59 Nr.3 Alban berg Quartett


----------



## MozartsGhost

This weekends project:



*Schonberg*: _Pierrot Lunaire_

Erika Stiedry-Wagner, Recitation
Rudolf Kolisch, Viola and Violin
Stefan Auber, Cello
Eduard Steuerman, Piano
Leonard Posella, Flute and Piccolo
Balman Block, Clarinet and Bass Clarinet

Arnold Schonberg, Conductor

From the liner notes:

"This is the language of atonality: there is no determinable key, and the acoustically sharp intervals, major sevenths and minor ninths, prevail over milder dissonances. Bu this chromatic idiom does not yet constitute the logical system in which the twelve tones of the chromatic scale are arranged in a fundamental series . . .

. . . It took forty rehearsals to bring the work to performance, which took place in Berlin on October 16, 1912."


----------



## Vaneyes

Via YT, Artem Amaro - Piazzolla "Adios Nonino" Tango Rhapsody. :tiphat:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pavplLzT7Mk


----------



## Guest

Haydn String Quartets CD 19 OP.74 OP.3 OP.76 No.1 & 2 Op.103 ( unfinished)


----------



## ProudSquire

*Sibelius*

*Symphony No.5 in E flat, Op.82*


----------



## bharbeke

Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 2 (Perlman, Levine, Vienna Philharmonic)

This is beautiful playing, and I highly recommend this performance to all violin concerto lovers everywhere.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Chamber Symphony No. 2. Mendelssohn, Psalm 2. Denisov, Alto Saxophone Sonata and Concerto*

I was looking for the Denisov Saxophone concerto and played the sonata by mistake. Wow, that sax player has nice control over all the false fingerings, altissimo notes, and multiphonics. Now it's on to the concerto.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 1*

I've always avoided Schubert's earlier symphonies with the prejudice that they are knockoffs of Haydn/Beethoven/Mozart. But the 1st is lovely, and it's pretty darn good for a 16-year-old.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No.2
Frans Brüggen & the Orchestra of the 18th Century*

From the studio cycle on Decca. A beautiful piece, played very well indeed.


----------



## Vronsky

*Strauss: Death and Transfiguration (Kempe & Dresden State Orchestra)*










Richard Strauss: Death and Transfiguration, Op.24
Rudolf Kempe *·* Dresden State Orchestra


----------



## Guest

Prae BACHtorius Huelgas Ensemble Paul van Nevel


----------



## senza sordino

Lully Le Bougeois Gentilhomme, Le Divertissement Royal, Alceste, Chaconne de l'amour Medecin. A nice album









Pleyel Symphonies in Bb and G, Flute Concerto. Almost boring.









Farrenc Sextet for piano and winds, nonet for strings and winds, Piano Trio for flute, cello and piano. Terrific stuff









Magnard Symphony no 4, very interesting 









Roussel Piano Trio, fantastic









All on Spotify. I thought I would listen to some mostly new music for me. I need to explore further the music of Louise Farrenc, Magnard and Roussel.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1 | Schumann: Introduction & Allegro | Mendelssohn: Capriccio brilliant

Rudolf Serkin; George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Barbebleu

For about the last forty odd years I have not been able to see past Glenn Gould's first 1955 go at the Goldberg Variations. It was my number one choice closely followed by his second outing in the eighties. Well tonight I have had the immense pleasure and delight of listening to the new "Glenn Gould." Beatrice Rana's exploration of the Goldbergs is one of the best things I have heard in a long, long time and, I am astonished myself, I now think this may now be my favourite version of this fantastic piece of music. Hear it if you can and if you love Bach's Goldberg Variations you are in for a real treat.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Barbebleu said:


> For about the last forty odd years I have not been able to see past Glenn Gould's first 1955 go at the Goldberg Variations. It was my number one choice closely followed by his second outing in the eighties. Well tonight I have had the immense pleasure and delight of listening to the new "Glenn Gould." Beatrice Rana's exploration of the Goldbergs is one of the best things I have heard in a long, long time and, I am astonished myself, I now think this may now be my favourite version of this fantastic piece of music. Hear it if you can and if you love Bach's Goldberg Variations you are in for a real treat.


I think I'll play my Gould 55 Variations tonight and then check out Rana's. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Granate

*TC Favourites - Opera Feast XII*









*Berlioz*
Les Troyens
*Sol. Jon Vickers, Josephine Veasey, Berit Lindholm, Peter Glossop, Heather Begg, Roger Soyer, Anthony Raffell, Anne Howells, etc.
Cond. Colin Davis, WSBC, ROHO&C, Phillips (1969/2002 Reissue Edition)*

_I passed by. It didn't deserve much of my attention with those muddy choirs and good duets and arias. _


----------



## deprofundis

I'm listening to the utter might and magic that is: *Les Tresors du moyen-âge* lead by sergey ivanov, what a mindblowing box-set, a real jack in the box of pleasure , ancient lore come alive!, timeless memory bound in this compilation, get this, this is fairly beyong incredible, if i had a Shakespearian vocabulary i would says it's vivacious audacity, quite strong, that it.

Good night everybody friends , followers, friendly strangers :tiphat:


----------



## Captainnumber36

I think I still prefer Gould's, his details are unmatchable!


----------



## Captainnumber36

This version of Mahler's Fifth Symphony: Enjoying it quite a bit!


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi*: Four Seasons.
Mutter/ Karajan.


----------



## Guest

Fantastic playing and sound.


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> *Berlioz*
> Les Troyens
> *Sol. Jon Vickers, Josephine Veasey, Berit Lindholm, Peter Glossop, Heather Begg, Roger Soyer, Anthony Raffell, Anne Howells, etc.
> Cond. Colin Davis, WSBC, ROHO&C, Phillips (1969/2002 Reissue Edition)*
> 
> _I passed by. It didn't deserve much of my attention with those muddy choirs and good duets and arias. _


If about 90 to 100 minutes shorter I would be bearable.


----------



## Pugg

​
Time for some: *Schumann* symphonies.
Disc 2
_V.P Leonard Bernstein._


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Stabat Mater*
(1831/32 Original Version) with sections by Giovanni Tadolini. Orchestration by Antonino Fogliani

Majella Cullagh (soprano), José Luis Sola (tenor) & Mirco Palazzi (bass)
Giovanna d'Arco
Orchestration by Marco Taralli
Marianna Pizzolato (mezzo-soprano)

Camerata Bach Choir, Poznan & Württemberg Philharmonic Orchestra, Antonino Foglian


----------



## deprofundis

*Giaches de Wert*,* Giaches most be john or jean to my knowledge, the ensemble is stile antico,what a wonderful cd and a new , god old flemish composer i was , a tad aware of existance whit book by musicologist Lucien Rebatet mention him once, is sacred work divine shine whit brlliance , what of my best purchased perriod.So I send greeting to friends , follower , good flemish,good Dutch i'm honored by your skill has musician, and of course i saluted the rest of the planet.
[/B**]
:tiphat:*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart/ Beethoven*: Quintets for piano and wind instruments.

Murray Perahia and members of E.C.O
5 stars.


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Casebearer

Jacob van Eyck (ca. 1590 - 1657) Der Fluyten Lusthof (The Flutes Garden of Delight). Think of Vermeer and Rembrandt listening to it. It's the same period.


----------



## Pugg

*Tchaikovsky*: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50 'In Memory of a Great Artist'

_Itzhak Perlman (violin), Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano), Lynn Harrell (cello)_


----------



## Haydn man

A bit late with this weeks Saturday Symphony 
Pleasant listening, Mozart meets Tchaikovsky


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach ; Markus-Passion nach BWV 247*

Sibylla Rubens, Bernhard Landauer, Paul Agnew, Klaus Mertens, Christoph Pregardien, Amsterdam Baroque Choir, Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra, Ton Koopman


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt*: Transcendental Studies, S139 Nos. 1-12
Recorded in 1963

Lazar Berman (piano)


----------



## Vronsky

*Berlioz/Liszt: Symphonie fantastique (Roger Muraro)*










Hector Berlioz/Franz Liszt: Symphonie fantastique
Roger Muraro


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*; Symphony 4

Lucia Popp / Klaus Tennstedt conducting


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Sonatas & Partitas for Unaccompanied Violin
John Holloway, baroque violin

My favorite HIP inspired performances.


----------



## Taggart

Everyone a winner!


----------



## Pugg

Vronsky said:


> Hector Berlioz/Franz Liszt: Symphonie fantastique
> Roger Muraro


Never seen this one before, must be good I suppose?


----------



## Pugg

​*Rachmaninov/ Prokofiev*: Cello Sonata.

Emanuel Ax, Yo-Yo Ma .


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 6*

One thing I've noticed about these early symphonies is, though I've never intentionally heard them, I recognize certain melodies. Schubert has a way of writing memorable lines. I remember when I bought a recording of his 2nd mass, on hearing the Kyrie, I remarked, "Wow, I heard this in a concert 20 years ago." That's staying power.


----------



## Granate

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mahler*; Symphony 4
> 
> Lucia Popp / Klaus Tennstedt conducting


In the eight months I have been in Talk Classical, I remember you posting this recording up to 6 times. Wow.


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> In the eight months I have been in Talk Classical, I remember you posting this recording up to 6 times. Wow.


My all time favourite.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Granate said:


> In the eight months I have been in Talk Classical, I remember you posting this recording up to 6 times. Wow.


I've been dithering about that purchase for a long time. I hope he isn't posting that so often to torment me.


----------



## Guest

François Couperin Second livre de pièces de clavecin ( 1716 ) instrument after J. Rückers by Titus Crijnen (1998)


----------



## Granate

*TC Favourites - Opera Feast XIII*

*Donizetti*
Lucia di Lammermoor
*Sol. Maria Callas, Giuseppe di Stefano, Rolando Panerai, Nicola Zaccaria, Giuseppe Zanpieri, Luisa Villa, Mario Carlin
Cond. Herbert von Karajan, C TSM, RIAS SO, WC (1955 Live Recording / 1998 Remastered Edition)*
--
*Donizetti*
Lucia di Lammermoor
*Sol. Maria Callas, Giuseppe di Stefano, Tito Gobbi, Raffaele Arié, Valiano Natali, Anna Maria Canali, Gino Sarri
Cond. Tullio Serafin, CO MMF, WC (1953/2014 Remastered Edition)*

















_First episode of my journey through the main Italian operas. I'm not paying attention to the content or plot, but I can hear that it's music is better composed in the voices than the orchestra (for me Verdi had the ability to compose for both bodies of operatic music). I don't feel any emotions, and yet the work is magnificient in voices and I bet these were the best performances in casting. For me both are fantastic, though I keep the studio version to avoid the clapping between movements._


----------



## Granate

Manxfeeder said:


> I've been dithering about that purchase for a long time. I hope he isn't posting that so often to torment me.


So would I do. I prefer way more Boulez or DG Bernstein for that symphony.


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> I've been dithering about that purchase for a long time. I hope he isn't posting that so often to torment me.


_Never_, but beside that, this box cost next to nothing.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Alexander Borodin*: String quintet.

Kocian Quartet
Michal Kanka (cello)


----------



## Vronsky

Pugg said:


> Never seen this one before, must be good I suppose?


Yes, and Muraro plays very well. I heard it for the first time, so it was a little bit odd to listen _Symphonie fantastique_ for solo piano.


----------



## Richard8655

Recommended HIP performance.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 63*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Hubertusmesse*
Bohemian, French and Austrian Hunting Music for Parforce Horns

anon.:Le Point du jour
Anjajd
Aria Sancti Huberti
Ruckkehr-Grosses Halali
Seven Austrian Fanfares

Anton, O:
Bei Ankuft der Herrschaft
Wenn die Jagd angeblasen wird
Jagd Abblasen

Cantin:
St. Hubert Mass

Kozeluch:
Fanfare
Wachtel-Fanfare
Stopp-Steh-Wild-in-Sicht-Fanfare

Rossini:
Le rendez-vous de chasse

Detmolder Hornisten, Michael Höltzel.


----------



## chord

review here


----------



## lluissineu

Granate said:


> So would I do. I prefer way more Boulez or DG Bernstein for that symphony.


Ó
I like both versions: Bernstein Is incredible with RCO, but I like Tennstedt as well. Couldn't say.


----------



## lluissineu

Today I'm in a different story. I discovered Ligeti's Mysteries of The Macabre. I know it mustn't be everybody's cup of tea, but I found it amazing. Barbara Hannigan is a huge singer.


----------



## Vasks

*Schweitzer - Overture to "Alceste" (Breuer/Es-Dur)
W. A. Mozart - Musical Joke (Vegh/Capriccio)
F. J. Haydn - Symphony #60 "Il Distratto" (Fey/Hanssler)*


----------



## Guest

Mozart Symphonies Nos.26,28-30


----------



## premont

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schubert, Symphony No. 6*
> 
> One thing I've noticed about these early symphonies is, though I've never intentionally heard them, I recognize certain melodies. Schubert has a way of writing memorable lines.


Funny, I had a similar experience, when I heard these symphonies for the first time.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1968 - '77.


----------



## Vaneyes

Granate said:


> So would I do. I prefer way more Boulez or DG Bernstein for that symphony.


The Hs have it for me.:tiphat:


----------



## Wandering Shade

Frédéric Chopin

24 Préludes Opus 28

Ivan Moravec, piano

(P) 1965

Connoisseur Society

:: 5 stars ::

Moravec's Chopin is, for me, a revelation. Thank you so much, George O.



George O said:


> If I could listen to only one pianist playing Chopin, it would be Moravec.


----------



## Bettina

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1968 - '77.


I'm glad you're listening to Séverac. As a champion of his work (see my "unknown composer #1" thread), I am always happy to see that people are hearing and appreciating his music.


----------



## Judith

Four Ballades & Four Scherzos

Stephen Hough


Have the four Scherzos performed by Lang Lang but Stephen's performances are amazing!


----------



## George O

Le Chansonnier Cordiforme

The Consort of Musicke / Anthony Rooley

4-LP box set on L'Oiseau-lyre (London), from 1980

5 stars

details: https://www.discogs.com/The-Consort-Of-Musicke-Anthony-Rooley-Le-Chansonnier-Cordiforme/release/8026796

from the liner: 
This set of four records contains the complete CHANSONNIER CORDIFORME, perhaps the most beautiful of all surviving music manuscripts, whose first owner was Jean de Montchenu (d. 1497).
It was compiled during the 1470's and contains 43 songs from the preceding thirty years by Dufay, Binchois, Ockeghem, Busnoys and other contemporary composers.

The manuscript:


----------



## Phil loves classical

Beethoven Symphonies 2 and 4 with repeats! Klemperer was made to conduct Beethoven


----------



## deprofundis

Im listening to a wonderful cd of Chanson genra or renaissance era, Called:* Masters of Flanders* volume 6, from a serie, i'm gonna purchased them all.Very good recording, singers.


----------



## deprofundis

woaw mister *George O* what an incredible released you have there i have this on naxos.

lES CHANSONNIER CORDIFORMES :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Western Wind Mass by John Taverner & Court music for Henry VIII

Taverner Choir & Players - Andrew Parrott


----------



## Guest

deprofundis said:


> woaw mister *George O* what an incredible released you have there i have this on naxos.
> 
> lES CHANSONNIER CORDIFORMES :tiphat:


Here it is on CD Three CD"s










Libretto 46 pages with full text.


----------



## Granate

*TC Favourites - Opera Feast XIV*

*Mascagni*
Cavalleria rusticana
*Sol. Maria Callas, Giuseppe di Stefano, Rolando Panerai, Anna Maria Canali, Ebe Ticozzi
Cond. Tullio Serafin, CO TSM, WC (1953/2014 Remastered Edition)*
--
*Leoncavallo*
I Pagliacci
*Sol. Maria Callas, Giuseppe di Stefano, Tito Gobbi, Nicola Monti, Rolando Panerai
Cond. Tullio Serafin, CO TSM, WC (1954/2014 Remastered Edition)*

















_Two fine Callas operas with a modern composition that didn't attract me as much. Di Stefano sings greatly in both recordings, and his "Vesti la guibba" is a milestone in Pagliacci. Other than that, well. I have a better souvenir with the Karajan recordings I listened to one year ago._

Wow, it logged out before posting. Good luck it was in autosave.


----------



## Guest

I you look careful it can be very cheap.

http://www.ebay.nl/itm/Le-Chansonni...177784?hash=item1c77ee1c38:g:ddQAAOSwll1Wz-EZ


----------



## Heliogabo

Celebrating Beethoven with some late string quartets listening:










Op. 132 & 135

This works never ceases to amaze me, and the Vegh quartet is simply great.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Quartet Opus 20/1*

The Mosaiques nail these.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Heliogabo said:


>


I'm listening to the C# minor quartet.


----------



## DavidA

Mozart horn concertos - Halstead / AAM / Hogwood

Amazing how humorous these works should when played on the natural horn. This disc is brilliant!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Brahms' Second Symphony performed by Wilhelm Furtwängler & the Berliner Philharmoniker in EMI's live recording from 1952.


----------



## Granate

AClockworkOrange said:


> Brahms' Second Symphony performed by Wilhelm Furtwängler & the Berliner Philharmoniker in EMI's live recording from 1952.


Do you like Furtwängler's Brahms recordings for EMI in general? I have not played them yet...


----------



## Guest

Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 2: Eugene Ormandy and Philadelphia Orchestra, Rudolf Serkin, piano
Dvorak - Slavonic Dances, op. 46
Dvorak - String Quintet in A minor, Op. 1, Vlach Quintet
Dvorak - Serenade for Wind Instruments


----------



## Granate

*TC Favourites - Opera Feast XV*

*Verdi*
Nabucco
*Sol. Piero Cappuccilli, Ghena Dimitrova, Plácido Domingo, Evgeny Nesterenko, Lucia Valentini Terrani, Lucia Popp, Kurt Rydl, Volker Horn
Cond. Giuseppe Sinopoli, C&OdDOB, DG (1984)*
--
*Verdi*
Nabucco
*Sol. Tito Gobbi, Elena Souliotis, Bruno Prevedi, Carlo Cava, Dora Carral, Giovanni Foiani, Walter Kräutler, Anna d'Auria
Cond. Lamberto Gardelli, KV WSOCh, WOO, Decca (1965/1986 Reissue Edition)*

*I would pick both!*

















_Second listen to *Giuseppe Sinopoli*'s Nabucco recording and I got a very different reaction. The voices are spectacular, and if there is something to improve a little, is the chorus (a pity for the "Va, pensiero"). Sinopoli and the DOB Orchestra hit hard in the overture and Evgeny Nesterenko is an incredible Zaccaria. Sometimes I can't believe that Plácido Domingo could sing that Ismaele so well as a tenor. The loud parts with the singers or the chorus are sometimes poorly recorded in the highs and it bothers a little.

In *Gardelli's* earlier version everything is done softer for the ears, sweeter. The voices play a major part in this from Souliotis' Abigaile to the lyric Cava as Zaccaria. The Overture is played totally different compared to Sinopoli, with more touch. This time, the Wiener Staatsopernchor is recorded and arranged swiftly to thrill anyone. Any drawback? When in the early stereo times they try to simulate the entrance of Nabucco playing the orchestra sound only in the right ear and then cut to the sterephonic. That was unpleasant.

It is a close tie between the two recordings, but I would pick the *Gardelli for Decca* for a softer touch in everything. I already love this opera!_


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*György Kurtág
Kafka-Fragmente for soprano and violin, Op. 24*
Caroline Melzer, soprano; Nurit Stark, violin [BIS, 2015]

This is my (much anticipated) new disc for this week, and it's very exciting indeed. This is the version I was recommended to buy by a friend, but I'd eventually like to hear the Juliane Banse / András Keller recording for comparison too. Those of you who are familiar with Kurtag's characteristic Webern-inspired style will have a rough idea of how these exquisitely brief song-fragments might go. I played this several times on Saturday and for a while was unable to get the sounds out of my head, it's so hypnotic. Recommended to enthusiasts and new music seekers alike.










*
Charles Koechlin
String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 51
String Quartet No. 2, Op. 57*
Ardeo Quartet [Ar-Re-Se, 2006]

People who know me may remember my enthusiasm for these fine, strange but lyrical string quartets and the stunning (dark and disquieting) Piano Quintet by Charles Koechlin, my chamber music "discovery of the year", the year before last. These are now firm favourites with just enough charm and reserved warmth (the first could be a lost work by Faure) to draw one in and just enough strangeness and dissonance to keep one interested. Again, highly recommended, and 'just right' now that the sun has come out and spring has begun.










*
Koechlin
Piano Quintet Op. 80, String Quartet No. 3, Op 72*
Antigone Quartet, Sarah Lavaud (piano) [Ar-Re-Se, 2010]


----------



## Sonata

Splendid


----------



## Sonata

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mozart/ Beethoven*: Quintets for piano and wind instruments.
> 
> Murray Perahia and members of E.C.O
> 5 stars.


This is a wonderful album


----------



## tortkis

Rameau: Complete Works for Harpsichord - Trevor Pinnock (CRD)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I've always preferred Wagner, Mahler, and Strauss to Brahms... and yet... at the same time I have always loved Brahms' chamber works... especially the marvelous Clarinet Quintet.


----------



## Guest

On LP:


----------



## KenOC

John Adams, The Dharma at Big Sur, one of my favorite works of the last half century. Tracy Silverman on electric violin, BBC Symphony Orchestra with John Adams conducting.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Puccini*
_La Boheme_
February, 1946

NBC Symphony Orchestra
Auturo Toscanini conducting

Peter J Wilhousky, chorus director
Edoardo Petri, boys' chorus director

Licia Albanese, Jan Peerce, Ann McKnight, Francesco Valentino, Nicola Moscona

Benoit - the landlord:

"Timid in my youth, for me now there's sweet diversion. I don't mean a whale, nor a great ball nor a round face like a full moon's, yet thin, very skinny, not at all! Skinny women are an affliction and often worse . . . And they're full of woes - for example, my wife . . .


----------



## George O

Franz Schubert (1797-1828)

Piano Duets

Fantasy in F minor, op 103
Allegro in A minor "Lebensstürme", op 144
Rondo in A major, op 107
Two "Marches caractéristiques", op 121

Imre Rohmann, András Schiff, piano

on Hungaroton (Hungary), from 1979


----------



## pmsummer

ENGLISH BRASS MUSIC OF THE 17TH CENTURY
_Intraden, Galliarden, Mascheraden_
*Henry Purcell, Alfonso Ferrabosco, John Adson, William Brade, Thomas Simpson, William Byrd*
Blechbläserensemble
Ludwig Güttler - director

_Capriccio (GDR)_


----------



## deprofundis

For me tonight the choice is rather simple , one of the best if not the best ensemble for rendition of* Ockeghem *from the ensemble The sounds and The Fury. Two cd, of smart ockeghem works done by the utter best.What can is ays more get this record now! or i will get angry at you, you will be missing alot if not, you own to yourself to hear this, do you trust me.

And that about it, take good care sweet frends & followers.

:tiphat:


----------



## KenOC

John Adams, Violin Concerto. Gidon Kremer, violin; Kent Nagano conducts the London SO.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Granate said:


> Do you like Furtwängler's Brahms recordings for EMI in general? I have not played them yet...


I like them very much so Granate, I would place Furtwängler's recordings in my top 3 Brahms Cycles, ranking alongside Otto Klemperer's Philharmonia Cycle. He brings a fire and life to his Brahms much as he does to his Beethoven.

My overall favourite set however is Adrian Boult's complete studio Cycle for EMI, which reinvigorated my interest in Brahms' Symphonies. His grasp of Brahms architecture and orchestral balance is simply excellent. Boult simply lets the works sing for themselves with wonderful results. Consistently strong in each piece.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano music for 4 hands.
Disc 1
Christoph Eschenbach/Justus Frantz.


----------



## deprofundis

I'm getting tired and finnishing this night whit Gesualdo Court music two version Paola Erdas and Brilliant Giovanni de la macque keyboards at the court of gesualdo's.Both are quite impressive, im startig to getting more iin more into keyboard music !

Whit my baptized whit Giovanni Trabaci Complete keybords works on naxos book 1 & book 2 this is 7 cds, i send dear greating to my friends & followers,

Than if im still awake because partly insomniac i will lisen to Andrea Gabrielli exquisite vocal work, on Tatctus.

:angel:



stay tune for more adventure of deprofundis trought musiic , time & space...


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Maurice Ravel*

_Valses Nobles et Sentimentales
Alborada del Gracioso
Une Barque sur l'Ocean
Pavane pour une Infante Defunte_

Boston Symphony Orchesrtra
Seiji Ozawa conducting


----------



## Pugg

Bettina said:


> I'm glad you're listening to Séverac. As a champion of his work (see my "unknown composer #1" thread), I am always happy to see that people are hearing and appreciating his music.


Mine are just "shipped" so the waiting will continue.


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> *Verdi*
> Nabucco
> *Sol. Piero Cappuccilli, Ghena Dimitrova, Plácido Domingo, Evgeny Nesterenko, Lucia Valentini Terrani, Lucia Popp, Kurt Rydl, Volker Horn
> Cond. Giuseppe Sinopoli, C&OdDOB, DG (1984)*
> --
> *Verdi*
> Nabucco
> *Sol. Tito Gobbi, Elena Souliotis, Bruno Prevedi, Carlo Cava, Dora Carral, Giovanni Foiani, Walter Kräutler, Anna d'Auria
> Cond. Lamberto Gardelli, KV WSOCh, WOO, Decca (1965/1986 Reissue Edition)*
> 
> *I would pick both!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Second listen to *Giuseppe Sinopoli*'s Nabucco recording and I got a very different reaction. The voices are spectacular, and if there is something to improve a little, is the chorus (a pity for the "Va, pensiero"). Sinopoli and the DOB Orchestra hit hard in the overture and Evgeny Nesterenko is an incredible Zaccaria. Sometimes I can't believe that Plácido Domingo could sing that Ismaele so well as a tenor. The loud parts with the singers or the chorus are sometimes poorly recorded in the highs and it bothers a little.
> 
> In *Gardelli's* earlier version everything is done softer for the ears, sweeter. The voices play a major part in this from Souliotis' Abigaile to the lyric Cava as Zaccaria. The Overture is played totally different compared to Sinopoli, with more touch. This time, the Wiener Staatsopernchor is recorded and arranged swiftly to thrill anyone. Any drawback? When in the early stereo times they try to simulate the entrance of Nabucco playing the orchestra sound only in the right ear and then cut to the sterephonic. That was unpleasant.
> 
> It is a close tie between the two recordings, but I would pick the *Gardelli for Decca* for a softer touch in everything. I already love this opera!_


As everyone should be.


----------



## Pugg

*Dvorák*: Symphony No.7 in D Minor; Cello Concerto in B Minor
Heinrich Schiff, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## quietfire

Pugg said:


> *Dvorák*: Symphony No.7 in D Minor; Cello Concerto in B Minor
> Heinrich Schiff, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


wow wow wow wow, that's a lot of CDs


----------



## Pugg

quietfire said:


> wow wow wow wow, that's a lot of CDs


50 to be precise, this is the full content:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Philips/4788977


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony no 2

Leonard Bernstein conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​ _Ravel/ Messiaen/ Dutilleux: Poèmes _
*Renée Fleming *


----------



## Guest

Joseph Haydn string Quartets CD 20 Op. 76 No 3,4,5


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Il re Pastore.

Lucia Popp/ Reri Grist/ Arlene Sanders/ Nicolai Monti/ Luigi Alva.

Denis Vaughan conducting.


----------



## Granate

*TC Favourites - Opera Feast XVI*

*Verdi*
Un ballo in maschera
*Sol. Giuseppe di Stefano, Maria Callas, Tito Gobbi, Fedora Barvieri, Eugenia Ratti, Ezio Giordano, Silvio Maionica, Nicola Zaccaria, 
Cond. Antonino Votto, CO TSM, WC (1953/2014 Remastered Edition)*
--
*Verdi*
Un ballo in maschera (Act I)
*Sol. Carlo Bergonzi, Birgit Nilsson, Cornell MacNeill, Giulietta Simionatto, Sylvia Stahlmann, Tom Krause
Cond. Georg Solti, OC AStC, Decca (1962/2007 Reissue Edition)*

















_For the music and plot, I wouldn't be attracted by this opera, but the second recording was in the Solti Verdi box and I had to check it out (so will I do with the rest of recordings). The Votto and Callas recording is powerful and good enough. The Act I of the Solti recording doesn't leave a very positive impression, but it is decent though._


----------



## chord

review:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano concertos 25 & 26 
Murray Perahia


----------



## Pugg

​
*Hummel *- Complete Piano Trios.
Disc 2

_Trio Parnassus_


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Guest

Beethoven Piano concerto No.5 & choral fantasy. Time for some Beethoven.My first recording was played by Andor Foldes and the Berliner Philharmoniker (Heliodor)more than fifty years ago.
I have a preference for this recording and not his first one with Solti.


----------



## Sonata

Not current exactly, I listened to this on my flight home from Florida last week


----------



## pmsummer

DIE KUNST DER FUGUE
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Calefax Reed Quintet
_
MDG_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler:* Das Lied von der Erde

Christa Ludwig (contralto) & Fritz Wunderlich (tenor)

Philharmonia Orchestra/ Otto Klemperer conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Glière:*
Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 25

The Zaporozhy Cossacks Op. 64

BBC Philharmonic, Sir Edward Downes.


----------



## pmsummer

6 PARTITAS
_BWV 825-830_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Gustav Leonhardt - cembalo
_
Virgin Veritas_


----------



## Judith

Beethoven Piano Concerto no 4

Leif Ove Andsnes
Mahler Chamber Orchestra

From 

The Beethoven Journey
The Complete Piano Concertos

Another I have from my "Lang Lang" days but this one is far better. Doesn't sound as though he's about to break the piano!


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Wandering Shade

Le Chansonnier cordiforme
43 songs by Dufay, Bedyngham, Cornago, Regis, Ockeghem, Busnoys, Caron, Morton, Barbingant, Binchois, Vincenet, Frye & Anon.

Consort of Musicke · Anthony Rooley
Emma Kirkby · Margaret Philpot · John York Skinner · John Elwes · David Thomas
Lewis Jones · Frances Kelly · Christopher Page · Anthony Rooley · Trevor Jones · Alison Crum

Recorded 1979

L'Oiseau-Lyre

:: 5 stars ::

Now listening to CD 3/3: I have a soft spot for Frye's song _Tout a par moy_.
Josquin based his mass 'Faisant regrets' on a line of this one.


----------



## Vasks

*Rameau - Overture to "Nais" (Rousset/L'Oiseau-Lyre)
Leclair - Trio Sonata, Op. 4, No. 3 (Medlam/Harmonia Mundi)
F. Couperin - La Piemontoise from "Les Nations" (Savall/Astree Auvidis)*


----------



## Pugg

​*Leoncavallo: Zazà*

Ermonela Jaho (Zazà), Stephen Gaertner (Cascart), Riccardo Massi (Milio), Patricia Bardon (Anaide), David Stout (Bussy)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Maurizio Benini.


----------



## Guest

Wandering Shade said:


> Le Chansonnier cordiforme
> 43 songs by Dufay, Bedyngham, Cornago, Regis, Ockeghem, Busnoys, Caron, Morton, Barbingant, Binchois, Vincenet, Frye & Anon.
> 
> Consort of Musicke · Anthony Rooley
> Emma Kirkby · Margaret Philpot · John York Skinner · John Elwes · David Thomas
> Lewis Jones · Frances Kelly · Christopher Page · Anthony Rooley · Trevor Jones · Alison Crum
> 
> Recorded 1979
> 
> L'Oiseau-Lyre
> 
> :: 5 stars ::
> 
> Now listening to CD 3/3: I have a soft spot for Frye's song _Tout a par moy_.
> Josquin based his mass 'Faisant regrets' on a line of this one.


May I ask you,is this a Japanese edition ? Congratulations with this one.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

I like to join you and I am very happy with my edition,in fact,that it is there for everybody to purchase.


----------



## Wandering Shade

Traverso said:


> May I ask you,is this a Japanese edition ? Congratulations with this one.:tiphat:


Yes, this is the Japanese edition (1995). Before Australian Eloquence issued their excellent edition (2010), it was the only CD version available. You can find used copies at a reasonable price on amazon Japan:
http://amzn.asia/2CoIMcR


----------



## Wandering Shade

Traverso said:


> I like to join you and I am very happy with my edition,in fact,that it is there for everybody to purchase.


The Australian Eloquence edition is perfect, and not expensive; it's really a must-have for all those who love this kind of music (or who are eager to discover this repertoire). Excellent booklet with the original liner notes in English, with a recent foreword by Anthony Rooley.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1989 - '96.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two orchestral discs from Max tonight.

_Ojai Festival Overture_ (1991), _Threnody on a Plainsong for Michael Vyner_ (1989), _St. Thomas Wake [Foxtrot for Orchestra on a Pavan by John Bull]_ (1969), _The Beltane Fire [Choreographic Poem for Orchestra]_ (1995) and two concert suites from the ballet _Caroline Mathilde_ (1991):


----------



## deprofundis

I bought several stuff:

*Llibre vermell de montserrat* ensemble Sarband
*Guido D'arezzo* one x-mas cd and 5 tracks on a compilation of inspirational christian gospel(this is what im listening right now)

On a non-classical level i bought *Chrome *an odd band of the 70''

Thanks for reading friends & followers and thanks for interrest :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Sweet Love, Sweet Hope Music from a 15th-century Bodleian manuscript



















track 5 DUFAY, MA BELLE DAME SOUVERAINE :angel:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2001.


----------



## jim prideaux

Martinu-3rd and 4th Symphonies performed by Thomson and the RSNO.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 93 and 94*

Hpowers mentioned on another thread that it's hard to find conductors who get all the London symphonies right. I'm listening to Jochum and crossing my fingers that I don't hit on a duffer.


----------



## bharbeke

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 (Semyon Bychkov, Czech Philharmonic)

For the most part, the symphony sounds good. The end of the third movement has the expected impact, and the fourth movement also pleases. However, there is some passion and energy missing from this performance, especially in the first movement, that keeps me from rating it more highly. I will probably listen to other versions, but the Mrawinskij version remains my reference.


----------



## jailhouse

Beethoven - symphony 9 (Chailly)

This is probably the best cycle I can think of.


----------



## Badinerie

In a Devilish mood tonight....


----------



## pmsummer

DIE KUNST DER FUGE
*J.S. Bach*
Hespèrion XX
Bruce Dickey - cornetto, Paolo Grazzi - oboe da caccia,
Charles Toet - trombone, Claude Wassmer - basson, Jordi Savall - viole
de gambe soprano, Christophe Coin - viole de gambe altus, Roberto Gini -
viole de gambe ténor, Paolo Pandolfo - viole de gambe basse
Jordi Savall - director
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## George O

Silver: The Best of the Tallis Scholars

details: https://www.discogs.com/Tallis-Scholars-Silver-25th-Anniversary/release/5413833

The Tallis Scholars

2-CD set on Gimell (England / made in USA), from 1998
selections originally released 1980-1998


----------



## Dongiovanni

Heard him play the Rach 3 at a concert in December. As an encore he played a Chopin nocturne, a wow moment. After all that virtuosity the intimate c# minor nocturne may have been the highlight of the evening. No wonder he won the Chopin competition. Now he plays my favorite Chopin pieces, the Ballades, and I'm impressed. He is just 22.

Was very dissapointed in Yundi's recording of the same pieces, but here I'm impressed.


----------



## Guest

Extraordinary playing--very well recorded.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Grosse Fuge*

I'm listening on Spotify. I'm guessing the Warner box set is the old EMI studio recording remastered. They sure tear through the Grosse Fuge in this one.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My review of 20th Century string quartets, continued.

Here are three of the most interesting and memorable quartets of the second half of the 20th century:

*
Gyorgy Ligeti
Streichquartett I *(1953-54) *"Métamorphoses nocturnes"*
*Streichquartett II* (1968)
Artemis Quartett [Ars Musici, 2000]

The Artemis Quartet's performance and the Ars Musici recording are both sublime. This is a delight.










*
Henri Dutilleux
String Quartet 'Ainsi La Nuit'*
Belcea Quartet - [EMI, 2001]

Another very fine performance by the Belcea Quartet.


----------



## Guest

I really enjoy this piano concerto. It doesn't even rank in the top 50 of the Talk Classical best keyboard concerti, but I don't know why. Also listened to:

Beethoven Violin Concerto, Nathan Milstein (DVD), Sir Adrian Boult and London Philharmonic
Vaughn Williams - Symphony No. 8 (DVD) on same disc as above
Mozart - Symphony No. 35 "Haffner"
Grieg - Violin Sonata No. 3 in C Minor


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling a 1998 recording.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Grosse Fuge*

I like the Lindsays' first Beethoven cycle in general, but I think they fall short on this one.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Hartmann, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Granate

*TC Favourites - Opera Feast XVII*

*Verdi*
Il Trovatore
*Sol. Giuseppe di Stefano, Maria Callas, Rolando Panerai, Fedora Barbieri, Nicola Zaccaria, Luisa Villa, Renato Ercolani, Giulio Mauri
Cond. Herbert von Karajan, CO TSM, WC (1956/2014 Remastered Edition)*
--
*Verdi*
La Forza del Destino
*Sol. Richard Tucker, Maria Callas, Carlo Tagliabue, Nicola Rossi-Lemeni, Elena Nicolai, Plinio Clabassi
Cond. Tullio Serafin, CO TCM, WC (1954/2014 Remastered Edition)*

















_First of all, apart from Maria Callas, these recordings must *thank the presence and voice of* the two tenors: *di Stefano and Tucker.* If Il trovatore is an opera that is really well scored and also with a memorable libretto, "Destino" is not musically that brilliant. There isn't an Act I that grabs me in, but Acts III and IV shows a surprising strenght with the three main characters. Il trovatore is overwhelming from start to finish. Di Stefano pays tribute to his role and eclipses all the Callas moments. Panerai has also a "Il balen del suo sorriso" that puts him in the spotlight._


----------



## pmsummer

A FEATHER ON THE BREATH OF GOD
_Sequences and Hymns_
*Abbess Hildegard von Bingen*
Gothic Voices
Emma Kirkby - soprano
Christopher Page - director
_
Hyperion_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Thomson, The River*


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mahler*; Symphony 4
> 
> Lucia Popp / Klaus Tennstedt conducting


One of the really fine sets of Mahler Symphonies. Unlike a good many who have recorded the Fourth, Tennstedt effectively contrasts the lurking darkside with some of Mahler's more optimistic moments.


----------



## Julius Seizure

I am listen to beethovne bach mozart!!!! my favoirte!


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Dvorak*
_Symphony No 7 in D minor_

Cleveland Orchestra
Szell conducting


----------



## Janspe

K. Goldmark:
Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 28 (with Sarah Chang as soloist)
_Der gefesselte Prometheus_, Op. 38

Gürzenich Orchester Köln, led by James Conlon


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Pugg said:


> ...this box cost next to nothing.


Seeing it at an inexpesive price makes it a virtual necessity for purchase, I believe. Tennstedt delves into the emotions but doesn't go overboard. There's often something very convincing about his Mahler presentations.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

MozartsGhost said:


> *Dvorak*
> _Symphony No 7 in D minor_
> 
> Cleveland Orchestra
> Szell conducting


For many years, still one of the premier Dvorak Sevenths, and one of my two favorites. The other is Bernstein's somewhat more lyrical and relaxed version with the New York Philharmonic. Monteux/London Symphony and Mehta/Israel Philharmonic are also very fine.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Manxfeeder said:


> *Haydn, Quartet Opus 20/1*
> 
> The Mosaiques nail these.
> 
> View attachment 93112


I consider Haydn's "Sun" Quartets to be among his best. Haven't tried this group, but I do especially enjoy the interpretations of the former Dekany String Quartet.


----------



## Guest

Wonderfully played and recorded.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Violin Concerto, Romances nos. 1 & 2 
Chicago SO / Barenboim


----------



## deprofundis

I'm finnishing the night whit two excellent* CPO *releases :

*Flos Virginum*- motets of the 15th century
*Johannes Eccard*- mit freude musizieren

I never been deceived by CPOin the past so grab these cds, you have my benediction. 

:tiphat: goodnight everyone.


----------



## Pugg

​
_Huguette Tourangeau - Arias from Forgotten Operas_
Suisse Romande Orchestra, Richard Bonynge.


----------



## Pugg

Haydn67 said:


> Seeing it at an inexpesive price makes it a virtual necessity for purchase, I believe. Tennstedt delves into the emotions but doesn't go overboard. There's often something very convincing about his Mahler presentations.


I agree with every word.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Wonderfully played and recorded.


I've got the hint, just ordered it, €14.00 shipped.


----------



## bharbeke

Mozart: Symphonies 30-32 (Levine, Vienna Philharmonic)

31
32
30

is how these three stack up, each line break representing a tier of quality. This is the same ratings I gave them the first time around with other orchestras playing these symphonies. I would hazard to say that Symphony No. 31 is just an outstanding composition by Mozart. Levine and the VPO sound right for the composer and era to me in each symphony.


----------



## Pugg

​*Haydn*: 6/7/8 early symphonies.
Antal Dorati conducting


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: An die Musik D. 547; Die junge Nonne D. 828; Litanei D. 343; Rastlose Liebe D. 138; Der Doppelgänger D. 957; Fahrt zum Hades D. 526; Der Wanderer D. 493; Nacht und Träume D. 827; Auflösung. D 807; Die Forelle D. 550


----------



## science

The main reasons I shouldn't be listening to this are that Hamelin is the performer (how middle-brow! - it's almost like listening to NPR) and that Ornstein isn't progressive enough.

Maybe I can get away with it because Ornstein isn't a household name in most households, and it is a Hyperion album.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss: Four last songs and orchestra lieder.*
Renée Fleming/ Christhoph Eschenbach.
Ms. Fleming first recording of these works , still like it.


----------



## Guest

Joseph Haydn CD 21 string quartets Op.76 No.6 & Op.77 No.1 & 2


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini*: Madama Butterfly

Leontyne Price (Cio Cio San), Richard Tucker (Pinkerton), Philip Maero (Sharpless), Rosalind Elias (Suzuki), Anna di Stasio (Kate Pinkerton), Piero de Palma (Goro), Robert Kerns (Il principe Yamadori), Virgilio Carbonari (Lo zio Bonzo), Arturo La Porta (Il commissario imperiale), Leo Pudis (Yakusidè), Mario Rinaudo (L'ufficiale de Registro), Fernanda Cadoni (La madre di Cio Cio San), Gianna Lollini (La zia), Silvia Bertona (Le cugina)

RCA Italiana Opera Orchestra & Chorus, Erich Leinsdorf.

Price and Tucker on their best.


----------



## chord

pmsummer said:


> DIE KUNST DER FUGE
> *J.S. Bach*
> Hespèrion XX
> Bruce Dickey - cornetto, Paolo Grazzi - oboe da caccia,
> Charles Toet - trombone, Claude Wassmer - basson, Jordi Savall - viole
> de gambe soprano, Christophe Coin - viole de gambe altus, Roberto Gini -
> viole de gambe ténor, Paolo Pandolfo - viole de gambe basse
> Jordi Savall - director
> _
> Alia Vox_


Excellent...? Maybe.
Rather a torture. I don't think any of you can listen it _really._
I mean partiture is in the hand and follow the building of the duodecim-canon's mirror-forms.
Otherwise - a nice tune becomes to a quite complicated something...


----------



## Guest

Die Kunst der Fuge a torture,perhaps ,but a very beautiful one.In my view one of the great masterworks of Bach,it is a heaven to me.:angel:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Smetana*: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2

Pavel Haas Quartet.



> Gramophone Magazine
> 
> "The PHQ understand absolutely the plasticity of Smetana's vision and convey it unerringly, unshrinkingly - and in some ways even more convincingly than the Talich, which is saying something. This is extraordinarily bold playing - and they truly capture the sense that Smetana is writing symphonic quartet music."


----------



## Guest

Joseph Haydn CD 22 The Seven Last Words of our Saviour on the Cross, OP.51


----------



## jim prideaux

on I-pod at work.....Brahms Haydn Variations performed by Harnoncourt and the BPO.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin: Arthur Rubinstein.
*
4 Impromptus, Barcarolle, 3Nouvelles Études, et al..

very fast delivery from Japan 
Sublime playing.


----------



## Guest

Les Rois de Versailles
Lute music by Pinel and De Visée


----------



## Pugg

​
*Lalo*: Symphonie espagnole, Op. 21/ *Sarasate*: Zigeunerweisen, Op. 20

Orchestra National de France, Seiji Ozawa

Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin)


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Liszt*

_Seven Transcendental Etudes
Mephisto Waltz No 1_

Dimitris Sgouros piano


----------



## pmsummer

FANTAZIAS
*Henry Purcel*l
Rose Consort of Viols
_
Naxos_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Grieg*: Lyric Pieces (selection)

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Just put on symphony no. 5 after reading another thread about Silvestrov. Had an exciting start and became very romantic after 5 minutes. That can of course be a good thing


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*J.S. Bach: The Goldberg Variations 
Murray Perahia *


----------



## Vasks

*Rimsky-Korsakov - Overture on Russian Themes (Golovschin/Naxos)
Taneyev - Symphony #4 (Polyansky/Chandos)*

_No more listening until next week as I'm heading out tomorrow to hear several performances of my compositions. _


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn: Die Schopfung
*
Battle/ Winbergh /Moll.

James Levine conducting


----------



## Selby

Stunning


----------



## Guest

Austria 1676 Lute music by Lauffensteiner and Weichenberger


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Mass in E minor*

Bernius and his forces nail this one.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994, 1990.


----------



## deprofundis

This morning i pick up more of *ensemble Sarband*

Pilgrim of the soul
Sephardic song's
Satie en orient-- only 3 track la gnossiennes (ala sauce sarband)

Have a nice day friends , followers, friendly strangers :tiphat:


----------



## Heliogabo

Ma is a well accomplished barroque (and Bach) player, to my taste:
This are gorgeous renditions:


----------



## Sonata

Haydn's Seasons. Wonderful.


----------



## Granate

*TC Favourites - Opera Feast XVIII*

*Verdi*
Falstaff
*Sol. Geraint Evans, Giulietta Simionato, Ilva Ligabue, Robert Merrill, Mirella Freni, Alfredo Kraus, 
Cond. Georg Solti, O RCAI, Decca (1963/1984 Reissue Edition)*
--
*Verdi*
La Traviata
*Sol. Angela Gheorghiu, Frank Lopardo, Leo Nucci, Gillian Knight, Bryan Secombe 
Cond. Georg Solti, ROHO&C GC, Decca (1994 Live recording)*

















_I'm not really a fan of Falstaff as a comedy opera, but fortunately the recording and cast is doing a very decent job. Act II and III actually improve in the singing qualities and musicality. Karajan would have done it better.
And this Live Traviata is good enough for a Solti Boxset. This recording would hardly replace any of your favourites, but features a brilliant Gheorghiu and a too bassy Lopardo (the let down of the play)._


----------



## bharbeke

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Chopin: Arthur Rubinstein.
> *
> 4 Impromptus, Barcarolle, 3Nouvelles Études, et al..
> 
> very fast delivery from Japan
> Sublime playing.


I love the picture on the cover. It looks like he is saying, "You want some Chopin? I've got this."


----------



## George O

Joseph Jongen (1873-1953)

details: https://www.discogs.com/Joseph-Jongen-Cécile-Müller-Untitled/release/6599507

Cécile Müller, piano

on Pavane (Belgium), from 1983


----------



## Guest

Johannes Ockeghem


----------



## elgar's ghost

Time for just the one disc of Poulenc's concertante works tonight before turning in - that's the trouble with having to get up for work so bloody early... 

_Aubade - Concerto choréographique_ for piano and 18 instruments (1929), Concerto for Two Pianos in D-minor (1932) and Piano Concerto (1949):


----------



## bharbeke

Brahms: Psalm 13, Op. 27 (Gerhard Dickel, Chor des Norddeutschen Rundfunks)

Rundfunks don't put me in a funk. I listened to this on a whim after seeing it next to the Op. 26 quartet, and I am glad I did. I really enjoyed hearing this piece. Both the organ playing and singing sounded good.


----------



## Guest

DVD: Sakari Oramo and Royal Stockholm Philharmonic

Beethoven, Leonore Overture No. 3
Tchaikovsky, Violin Concerto in D major, Joshua Bell, violin
Sibelius, Symphony No. 5


----------



## DavidA

Liszt Don Giovanni fantasy - Hamelin


----------



## Wandering Shade

François Couperin

Pièces de clavecin
(2nd Book, Ordres No.7 & 8 · 4th Book, Ordres No.25, 26 & 27)

Blandine Verlet, harpsichord made by Henri Hemsch in 1751

Recorded 2011

Aparté

:: 5 stars ::

Blandine Verlet recorded François Couperin's complete harpsichord works in 1976~80. For her 70th birthday, she chose to record again a few of her favorite Ordres on a beautiful instrument. It was difficult, if not impossible, even for her, to equal her first recording of the 7th & 8th Ordres in 1976; this one is quite different, with less wildness and more tenderness. The new recording of the last three Ordres is better (IMHO) than the first one in 1977: sometimes darker, sometimes also more serene, - deeper.

In the liner notes she addresses a poem to Couperin, her "_friend of a lifetime_", ending thus:

_We hope we too have managed to grasp
your art of playing the harpsichord.
The art of both poetry and precision.
The art of whispering, murmuring.
The songs without words, lighter for having no text.
Wandering shadows, expressions of the heart.
Our thanks to you, François Couperin._


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Edmund Rubbra: String Quartet No.1*
The Maggini Quartet

An excellent release by Naxos, if I didn't have to be up early I would listen to the whole disc but that's life.

The Maggini Quartet perform beautifully, breathing life into this recording and letting the music shine. There is much to admire.

Whilst it is great to see British Composers such as Elgar, Vaughan Williams and Holst get some attention, it is such a shame that Composers such as Rubbra, Parry, Stanford, Simpson, Bax and Alwyn to name a few get so overlooked.


----------



## pmsummer

ADORATE DEUM
*Gregorian Chant from the Proper of the Mass*
Nova Schola Gregoriana
Alberto Turco - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## ldiat




----------



## pmsummer

OUT OF THE NIGHT
John Tavener, Arvo Pärt
Taverner Choir 
Andrew Parrott - director

Sony


----------



## George O

Just got back home from the Tallis Scholars:




























Plus a short encore, a motet by Monteverdi.










And with an autograph from Peter Phillips, who said upon seeing the record cover, "That's an old one!" He was going to sign it on the back, so as not to intrude on the painting, but I told him to go ahead and sign the front.










The Tallis Scholars
St. Paul's Church
Chattanooga, Tennessee

5 stars


----------



## Pugg

​
*Granados*: works for piano.
Alicia de Larrocha


----------



## deprofundis

Dear Traverso i'm drooling like a Pavlov'S dog seeing this awesome releases woaw, outstanding, it blow my mind just seeing it 

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> *Verdi*
> Falstaff
> *Sol. Geraint Evans, Giulietta Simionato, Ilva Ligabue, Robert Merrill, Mirella Freni, Alfredo Kraus,
> Cond. Georg Solti, O RCAI, Decca (1963/1984 Reissue Edition)*
> --
> *Verdi*
> La Traviata
> *Sol. Angela Gheorghiu, Frank Lopardo, Leo Nucci, Gillian Knight, Bryan Secombe
> Cond. Georg Solti, ROHO&C GC, Decca (1994 Live recording)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I'm not really a fan of Falstaff as a comedy opera, but fortunately the recording and cast is doing a very decent job. Act II and III actually improve in the singing qualities and musicality. Karajan would have done it better.
> And this Live Traviata is good enough for a Solti Boxset. This recording would hardly replace any of your favourites, but features a brilliant Gheorghiu and a too bassy Lopardo (the let down of the play)._


The very best thing she ever recorded ( live I mean))


----------



## Pugg

bharbeke said:


> I love the picture on the cover. It looks like he is saying, "You want some Chopin? I've got this."


And my goodness "he's got it"
( The remastering is a bit of a let down)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Stravinsky*: Rite of Spring.
Riccardo Mutti , one of his very best recordings.


----------



## tortkis

Francisco Guerrero (1528-1599): Missa Congratulamini mihi - The Cardinall's Musick / Andrew Carwood (Hyperion)


----------



## Pugg

​*Borodin*: Symphonies s 1& 2

Rotterdam Philharmonic / Gergiev.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt*: Piano Concertos 1 & 2 
(LSO/Kondrashin)


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*: Symphony 1

Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Guest




----------



## Judith

Rachmaninov Piano Concerto no 3

Stephen Hough
Dallas Symphony Orchestra
Conducted by Andrew Litton

From the album 
The Piano Concertos 

Again he glides on the piano beautifully!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Meyerbeer: Semiramide*

Marco Bellei (harpsichord), Deborah Riedel (Semiramide), Filippo Adami (Ircano), Fiona Janes (Scitalce), Wojtek Gierlach (Mirteo), Olga Peretyatko (Tamiri), Leonardo Silva (Sibari)

Württemberg Philharmonic Orchestra & Altensteig Rossini Choir, Richard Bonynge.

All the talk about Meyerbeer...


----------



## Judith

Judith said:


> Rachmaninov Piano Concerto no 3
> 
> Stephen Hough
> Dallas Symphony Orchestra
> Conducted by Andrew Litton
> 
> From the album
> The Piano Concertos
> 
> Again he glides on the piano beautifully!


Now listening to the rest of the CD! Amazing!


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Granate

*TC Favourites - Opera Feast XIX*

*Verdi*
Don Carlo
*Sol. Carlo Bergonzi, Renata Tebaldi, Grace Bumbry, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Nicolai Ghiaurov, Martti Talvela
Cond. Georg Solti, CV ROHO&C, Decca (1965/1988 Remastered Edition)*
--
*Verdi*
Il Trovatore
*Sol. Plácido Domingo, Rosalind Plowright, Giorgio Zancarano, Brigitte Fassbaender, Evgeny Nesterenko, Anna di Stasio, Walter Gullino
Cond. Carlo Maria Giulini, OC ANStC, DG (1984)*

















_This second *Don Carlo* has left me speechless. There is not a single weak moment, no time to breath. It's all wonder and drama with an unbeatable cast (Bergonzi's Carlo and Ghiaurov's Phillip II are perfect but do not eclipse Tebaldi and Bumbry). I've heard better choruses, but this was on point with a magnificient orchestral playing conducted by Georg Solti. Everything is superlative! :tiphat:

But it follows a second and disappointing listening of *Il Trovatore* with an orchestra and a Domingo's Manrico that barely reach the half of Karajan's recording with di Stefano. If there is one to really congratulate is Plowright's Leonora, a softcore Callas that manages to be lyrical without exagerating drama._


----------



## Guest

Plainchant-***** Sum,L,héritier Motet ***** Sum,Palestrina Missa ***** Sum, , MIssa Papae Marcelli Disc 2


----------



## Pugg

*








*​
*Brahms & Medtner*: Piano Works
_Florian Noack _ piano

Contains:

https://www.amazon.de/Brahms-Medtner-Piano-Florian-Noack/dp/B01C6ESTGO/ref=mb_oe_o


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel: Arias*

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone)

Münchener Bach-Orchester, Karl Richter
Munich Chamber Orchestra, Hans Stadlmair


----------



## Guest

William Byrd Psalmes,Sonnets & Songs The Consort of Musicke Anthony Rooley

With a beautiful and very moving Lullaby sung by Jacqueline Fox mezzo-soprano


----------



## Pugg

​
*Romberg* Cello concerto's No.1 and 5

Davit Melkonyan (cello)

Koelner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens


----------



## Barbebleu

The String Quartets - Jethro Tull. Rather good reworking of classic Tull material given a classical twist.


----------



## chord

review here


----------



## Guest

chord said:


> review here


What to think about this strange combination,it leaves me cold I am sorry to say.


----------



## Pugg

​
*R. Strauss.*
Burleske, Parergon zur Sinfonia Domestica, Panathenaenzug.
Rudolf Kempe conducting.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## pmsummer

George O said:


> Just got back home from the Tallis Scholars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus a short encore, a motet by Monteverdi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with an autograph from Peter Phillips, who said upon seeing the record cover, "That's an old one!" He was going to sign it on the back, so as not to intrude on the painting, but I told him to go ahead and sign the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tallis Scholars
> St. Paul's Church
> Chattanooga, Tennessee
> 
> 5 stars


Beautiful! Program, venue, autograph, and performance (I'm sure).


----------



## deprofundis

I sleept last night and it like i did not slept right i feel scrap, but anyway i bought twinning goodnight herbal tea, whit it i bought
guess... wld guess, *Ockeghem*_ missa de plus en plus_ cd by Tallis Scholars because i seen Traverso had it, i was a bit jealous lol, so i bought it, and i Bought *Josquin* _missa sine domine _partly because i had no more cash left, life is life, money come anad goes you spend it, this is the main purpose see.. but anyway woaw, i will complete the album of josquin later on when i have cash it's only 5$, Thanks for reading me, i salute the skills & wroks of Tallis scholars on these two recording,and my friends , followers on talk classical, have a good night or day(since i dont know someone might live in australia and read my post.

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet: Manon*

_Renée Fleming (Manon), Marcelo Alvarez (Le Chevalier Des Grieux)_, Jean-Luc Chaignaud (Lescaut), Alain Vernhes (Le Comte Des Grieux), Michel Sénéchal (Guillot)

Jesus Lopez-Cobos (conductor)


----------



## Sonata

The composer "Rubbra" was mentioned in the "Lack of Diversity in TC thread" 
While I didn't particularly agree with some of the sentiments in the thread, I decided to pay Rubbra a listen. And I glad I did. I am enjoying his 6th and 2nd Symphonies VERY much! So, thanks for the mention at any rate, Portamento.


----------



## pmsummer

CANCIONERO
_Music for the Spanish Court 1470-1520_
*The Dufay Collective*

_Avie_


----------



## chord

Traverso said:


> What to think about this strange combination,it leaves me cold I am sorry to say.


The CD recorded without rhytm of course; it was only in the concert.
Yes, it's not for everybody.
And an early keyboard either,


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1982 - '86.


----------



## Vaneyes

Judith said:


> Rachmaninov Piano Concerto no 3
> 
> Stephen Hough
> Dallas Symphony Orchestra
> Conducted by Andrew Litton
> 
> From the album
> The Piano Concertos
> *
> Again he glides on the piano beautifully!*


Not unlike...


----------



## Guest

Johann Caspar Fischer , Pièces de clavecin


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Got this in the mail today. Cello concerto now. Now I own 5 cd's with Denisov.


----------



## Guest

Telemann Tafelmusik CD 1


----------



## Merl

Inspired by another thread, I played this outstanding account of the 6th when I got home. Munch had a great way with Beethoven.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two discs of orchestral works by Francis Poulenc tonight.

_Concert champêtre_ for harpsichord and orchestra (1927-28), Concerto for organ, strings and timpani in G-minor (1938), _Suite française, d'après Claude Gervaise_ - version for wind instruments, percussion and harpsichord (1935), _Les Biches [a.k.a. The House Party]_ - re-scored suite from the ballet (orig. 1922-23 - re-scored 1939), _Les Animaux modèles_ - suite from the ballet (1940-41), _Matelote provençale_ - variation from the collaborative work _La guirlande de Campra_ [after the André Campra opera from 1717, _Camille, reine des Volsques_] (1951), _Pastourelle_ - from the collaborative children's ballet _L'éventail de Jeanne_ (1927), _Valse_ in C for piano from the collaborative _Album des Six_ - arr. for orchestra (1919 - arr. 1932), Two pieces from the collaborative ballet _Les mariés de la tour Eiffel_ (1921), _Aubade - Concerto choréographique_ for piano and 18 instruments (1929) and _Deux préludes posthumes et une gnossienne_ - orchestrations of three pieces by Erik Satie (1939):


----------



## Merl

This was my music of choice heading into work, this morning. Elegant account of all. Superb disc. Nothing like Menuhin's excellent traversal of the same symphonies but equally enjoyable for different reasons.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Respighi*
_The Birds
Church Windows_
Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy conducting


----------



## Wandering Shade

Traverso said:


> What to think about this strange combination,it leaves me cold I am sorry to say.


This video is not to my taste either, but I think Paola Erdas is really a great harpsichordist. I value highly almost all her recordings, and wish she had made more. Her d'Anglebert CD (Arcana), on a superb late 17th-c. French harpsichord, is one of the best I know (she doesn't play the Suites, but some ms. pieces: mainly d'Anglebert's elaborate transcriptions of lute works by Gautier & others). And _La Tecla de l'Alma_ is really worth listening, believe me (thanks to chord for posting it).

Try also another video giving a good idea of her artistry: a rehearsal of a concert on a lovely Florentine virginal, ca.1575, apparently privately filmed by the Swiss keyboard collector owner of the instrument. The sound is not very good at the beginning, but wait a few seconds; and don't miss the second piece she plays (from 2' onwards).

https://www.dropbox.com/s/hgpzaq0yos3tusg/répétition Paola Erdas.MP4


----------



## jailhouse

Bah I've taken on too many sets at the same time.

mixing up listening through Handel's complete harpsichord works (brilliant classics, about halfway through), Scarlatti's complete sonatas (Belder, about halfway through volume 1), Bach's complete cantatas (gardiner, on volume 13), the ligeti project for the billionth time (almost done), and i just started Boulez' webern set again for some reason. I gotta slow down lol


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Beethoven's Op 18 quartets Nos 1-5. Budapest String Quartet, recorded live at the Library of Congress in the early 1940s:









Bridge did a great job with the transfers but, to be honest, the antique sound doesn't bother me with performances as fine as these.


----------



## Guest

Orlando di Lasso La Lagrime di San Pietro


----------



## Guest

Wandering Shade said:


> This video is not to my taste either, but I think Paola Erdas is really a great harpsichordist. I value highly almost all her recordings, and wish she had made more. Her d'Anglebert CD (Arcana), on a superb late 17th-c. French harpsichord, is one of the best I know (she doesn't play the Suites, but some ms. pieces: mainly d'Anglebert's elaborate transcriptions of lute works by Gautier & others). And _La Tecla de l'Alma_ is really worth listening, believe me (thanks to chord for posting it).
> 
> Try also another video giving a good idea of her artistry: a rehearsal of a concert on a lovely Florentine virginal, ca.1575, apparently privately filmed by the Swiss keyboard collector owner of the instrument. The sound is not very good at the beginning, but wait a few seconds; and don't miss the second piece she plays (from 2' onwards).
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/hgpzaq0yos3tusg/répétition Paola Erdas.MP4


Thank you so much,I felt a bit ashamed by not knowing this cembalist.I listened to the video and sought and found a piece that truly convinced me about her musicianship.Right to the heart I like to say about her playing of the d'Anglebert piece.
Rousset is sometimes too much skilled and is sometimes overplaying the gentle notes.
I surely like to listen more to this lady from Sardinië :tiphat:
When I start singing softly the lines I know that the music takes me by the hand,I love the cembalo.:angel:


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven Violin Concerto
Vadim Repin, violin
Vienna Philharmonic
Riccardo Muti

Fine performance featuring a most intense performance of the great Kreisler first movement cadenza.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Angenemes Wiederau,BWV 30a (1737) :angel:
Happy times with Bach and the gently spirited direction by Gustav Leonhardt


----------



## Guest




----------



## bharbeke

Saint-Saens: Morceau de concert, Op. 94 (Peter Damm, Siegfried Kurz, Dresden Staatskapelle)

This sounds amazing! The ascending runs shortly after 8:30 are jaw-dropping. Coming in at under 10 minutes, this horn concerto is short and sweet.

Which piece by Saint-Saens should I try next (outside of the symphonies, piano concertos, and Carnival of the Animals)?


----------



## Guest

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Victim of brain damage,Playing the hurdy gurdy too long.....


----------



## bharbeke

Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 (Thomas Sanderling, Novosibirsk Academic Symphony Orchestra)

This was recommended by someone on the forum, and I quite liked it. The final movement was especially grand, and the brass playing was splendid throughout the symphony. What I have heard from Taneyev so far (this one, the fourth symphony, and the Op. 29 prelude and fugue) has all been above average. If you have recommendations for him, please keep them coming!


----------



## Bettina

bharbeke said:


> Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 (Thomas Sanderling, Novosibirsk Academic Symphony Orchestra)
> 
> This was recommended by someone on the forum, and I quite liked it. The final movement was especially grand, and the brass playing was splendid throughout the symphony. What I have heard from Taneyev so far (this one, the fourth symphony, and the Op. 29 prelude and fugue) has all been above average. If you have recommendations for him, please keep them coming!


You might enjoy Taneyev's piano trio. In my opinion, it's one of his best works.


----------



## deprofundis

Greeting talk classical menber i created a new group devoted to protection of sacred music, called Protectors of the mystic order of paladins of the holy light, christians , jews, muslim, hindouism, ect are aloud if you beleive in god or godz and people file complaint for minimun volume and totally harrased even if not a practicing christian you see .. end of the story, Im currently listening to the joy of Pierre de la Rue, on ensemble Brabant, whit mister rice, i give it a decent 9 out of 10 since i heard better brabant ensemble rendition of others composers, you name it.I saluted ''les bien penssants de ce monde'' or if you preffer benevolant proactive soul of this world, and friends & followers.

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Gustav Leonhardt 
Clavichord Recital

It sounds like if the wind brings it to us, and I am not barking to the moon


----------



## Wandering Shade

Traverso said:


> Gustav Leonhardt
> Clavichord Recital
> 
> It sounds like if the wind brings it to us, and I am not barking to the moon


The clavichord: the last instrument before silence !


----------



## Guest

Wandering Shade said:


> The clavichord: the last instrument before silence !


It is very enjoyable,the music is so beautiful that one soon forgets its shortcomings The French suite sounds realy fine,it is a bit timetraveling and one must forget that steinway monster.


----------



## Wandering Shade

Traverso said:


> Gustav Leonhardt
> Clavichord Recital


This one is excellent, of course. But my favorite clavichord recital is an Archiv LP that never made it on CD: _Fantasien_, Colin Tilney playing JSB (Chromatic Fantasy), CPE, WF & Mozart (D minor Fantasy) on an instrument by Hieronymus Albrecht Hass, Hamburg 1742. Recorded 1975. Somebody made a very clean transfer and put it on YouTube, many thanks to him:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

BWV 1043 now. Might have heard a bit too much Denisov lately...


----------



## Wandering Shade

Traverso said:


> It is very enjoyable,the music is so beautiful that one soon forgets its shortcomings The French suite sounds realy fine,it is a bit timetraveling and one must forget that steinway monster.


I don't see the very soft sound of the clavichord as a shortcoming; it's a perfect domestic, quiet, subtle, even contemplative instrument. You can't really give concerts with a clavichord (no more than 20 very quiet listeners in a small room…), so recordings offer us a unique opportunity to listen to it (even if it's very difficult to record a clavichord). One of my best concert memories: some 12 years ago, Blandine Verlet playing JS Bach (transcription of the violin Ciaconna), CPE Bach, Haydn & Mozart on clavichord in a very small venue (around 20 seats). Concert beginning after midnight, else you would have heard the rumor of the city, and even the vibrations of the Paris subway… Magical.


----------



## premont

Traverso said:


> Johann Caspar Fischer , Pièces de clavecin


This is an excellent Fischer recording I think, one more time reminding me that we are in severe shortage of recordings of his Clavier works. Well I own maybe seven, but considering his historical as well as artistic importance he has been sadly neglected by recording artists.


----------



## Guest

post deleted......


----------



## premont

Wandering Shade said:


> Try also another video giving a good idea of her artistry: a rehearsal of a concert on a lovely Florentine virginal, ca.1575, apparently privately filmed by the Swiss keyboard collector owner of the instrument. The sound is not very good at the beginning, but wait a few seconds; and don't miss the second piece she plays (from 2' onwards).
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/hgpzaq0yos3tusg/répétition Paola Erdas.MP4


Yes a great artist. What is she playing here? It sounds like Valente.


----------



## Wandering Shade

premont said:


> This is an excellent Fischer recording I think, one more time reminding me that we are in severe shortage of recordings of his Clavier works. Well I own maybe seven, but considering his historical as well as artistic importance he has been sadly neglected by recording artists.


I completely agree, both on the quality of Christie's recital, and on the scarcity of Fischer recordings. Premont, have you heard Elisabeth Joyé's recent CD?
http://www.encelade.net/index.php/fr/hikashop-menu-for-products-listing/product/24240-uranie


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Grieg: Peer Gynt 
Sir Thomas Beecham & the Royal Philharmonic









This is not only one of my favourite Grieg recordings of all time, but a real standout for Beecham which considering Beecham's accomplishments in Sibelius, Mozart, Haydn et al. is quite the feat.

Beecham's passion for the music shines brightly and his Orchestra reflect this spectacularly and perform with great feeling and spirit. It certainly seizes my attention with every listen.

The production is also incredibly noteworthy, standing up strongly and betraying very little if any of its decades of age.


----------



## JAS

Speaking of William Christie, I just got in the mail, and am currently listening to, Jean-Baptiste Lully: Les Divertissements de Versailles (William Christie and Les Arts Florissants) (an EratoDisques CD)


----------



## Wandering Shade

premont said:


> Yes a great artist. What is she playing here? It sounds like Valente.


Maybe a keyboard version of Henestrosa's Diferencias sobre Las Vacas?


----------



## Wandering Shade

Traverso said:


> post deleted......


Too bad, that was funny!


----------



## premont

Wandering Shade said:


> I completely agree, both on the quality of Christie's recital, and on the scarcity of Fischer recordings. Premont, have you heard Elisabeth Joyé's recent CD?
> http://www.encelade.net/index.php/fr/hikashop-menu-for-products-listing/product/24240-uranie


No, this one I did not know. Thanks for drawing my attention to it. I have ordered it at once.


----------



## Guest

Wandering Shade said:


> Too bad, that was funny!


 I was afraid to make a wrong impression,it was meant for you and now it is lost forever.


----------



## Wandering Shade

Traverso said:


> I was afraid to make a wrong impression,it was meant for you and now it is lost forever.


"The rest is silence", as somebody said


----------



## premont

Wandering Shade said:


> Maybe a keyboard version of Henestrosa's Diferencias sobre Las Vacas?


Seems to be track 9 on this CD played on another harpsichord. 
One more recording I need to purchase.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Stradivarius/STR33483


----------



## Wandering Shade

premont said:


> Seems to be track 9 on this CD played on another harpsichord.
> One more recording I need to purchase.
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Stradivarius/STR33483


Yes, a very good CD, played on the delightful anonymous Italian harpsichord from Kenneth Gilbert's collection, signed "F A 1677".


----------



## Sonata




----------



## Guest

Wandering Shade said:


> "The rest is silence", as somebody said


Thats where the rumour is,in that magical moment in Paris,your alternative 4,33 experience.
where would we be without imagination ( mostly from somebody else)


----------



## George O

pmsummer said:


> Beautiful! Program, venue, autograph, and performance (I'm sure).


The highlight for me, and the crowd too I think, was Pärt's Nunc dimittis. I heard a woman nearby gasp Oh! at its conclusion.


----------



## George O

Wandering Shade said:


> I don't see the very soft sound of the clavichord as a shortcoming; it's a perfect domestic, quiet, subtle, even contemplative instrument. You can't really give concerts with a clavichord (no more than 20 very quiet listeners in a small room…), so recordings offer us a unique opportunity to listen to it (even if it's very difficult to record a clavichord). One of my best concert memories: some 12 years ago, Blandine Verlet playing JS Bach (transcription of the violin Ciaconna), CPE Bach, Haydn & Mozart on clavichord in a very small venue (around 20 seats). Concert beginning after midnight, else you would have heard the rumor of the city, and even the vibrations of the Paris subway… Magical.


Wow! That must have been something.


----------



## Guest

On its way to me..........
I am stil looking for a good recording of the works of de Chambonnières.There is a Brilliant recording, Franz Silvestri 
is it recommendable? Kenneth Gilbert (argo) is to dry to my taste.


----------



## pmsummer

SPEM IN ALIUM
*Thomas Tallis*
The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips - director
_
Gimell_


----------



## George O

Wandering Shade said:


> This video is not to my taste either, but I think Paola Erdas is really a great harpsichordist. I value highly almost all her recordings, and wish she had made more. Her d'Anglebert CD (Arcana), on a superb late 17th-c. French harpsichord, is one of the best I know (she doesn't play the Suites, but some ms. pieces: mainly d'Anglebert's elaborate transcriptions of lute works by Gautier & others). And _La Tecla de l'Alma_ is really worth listening, believe me (thanks to chord for posting it).
> 
> Try also another video giving a good idea of her artistry: a rehearsal of a concert on a lovely Florentine virginal, ca.1575, apparently privately filmed by the Swiss keyboard collector owner of the instrument. The sound is not very good at the beginning, but wait a few seconds; and don't miss the second piece she plays (from 2' onwards).
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/hgpzaq0yos3tusg/répétition Paola Erdas.MP4


This was enchanting.


----------



## Wandering Shade

George O said:


> Wow! That must have been something.


Yes.
She was dressed as a Pierrot, all in white, and she entered the room after midnight holding a tiny music box playing a popular French tune ("Le temps des cerises"). Then she began with Bach, some keyboard transcriptions from the violin sonatas & partitas (since CPE Bach said his father enjoyed very much playing this music on clavichord). She played the Ciaccona in the Brahms transcription, explaining briefly that it's intented for the left hand, "but I play it with my both left hands" (in French: "avec mes deux mains gauches", with a pun since it means also "with my both clumsy hands" - I think she's left-handed). She played from a score consisting in a pile of photocopies, which she threw on the floor instead of turning the pages… A very, very beautiful performance. She played also CPE Bach great fantasy in F# minor, "CPE Bach's Feelings", two Haydn sonatas (one of them was Hob.XVI:23 with a lovely Adagio), and Mozart Fantasy in D minor.
That was funny, and very intense at once, because the clavichord induces the listeners to really pay attention and concentrate on the music.
I think she did it once only - alas. It was a privilege to have been there.


----------



## George O

Wandering Shade said:


> Yes.
> She was dressed as a Pierrot, all in white, and she entered the room after midnight holding a tiny music box playing a popular French tune ("Le temps des cerises"). Then she began with Bach, some keyboard transcriptions from the violin sonatas & partitas (since CPE Bach said his father enjoyed very much playing this music on clavichord). She played the Ciaccona in the Brahms transcription, explaining briefly that it's intented for the left hand, "but I play it with my both left hands" (in French: "avec mes deux mains gauches", with a pun since it means also "with my both clumsy hands" - I think she's left-handed). She played from a score consisting in a pile of photocopies, which she threw on the floor instead of turning the pages… A very, very beautiful performance. She played also CPE Bach great fantasy in F# minor, "CPE Bach's Feelings", two Haydn sonatas (one of them was Hob.XVI:23 with a lovely Adagio), and Mozart Fantasy in D minor.
> That was funny, and very intense at once, because the clavichord induces the listeners to really pay attention and concentrate on the music.
> I think she did it once only - alas. It was a privilege to have been there.


Now I must say really WOW!

About this Pierrot--she didn't have white face too?


----------



## Wandering Shade

Traverso said:


> I am stil looking for a good recording of the works of de Chambonnières.There is a Brilliant recording, Franz Silvestri
> is it recommendable? Kenneth Gilbert (argo) is to dry to my taste.


I haven't heard the Silvestri recording. I quite like Kenneth Gilbert's old recording, but I understand what you mean.
You may try Françoise Lengellé's CDs:
https://www.amazon.fr/Chambonnières-Pieces-Pour-Clavecin/dp/B000027PM5/
https://www.amazon.fr/Chambonnières-Pièces-Clavecin/dp/B00029BP6M

The first one recorded in 1985, on two excellent modern harpsichords after Ruckers and Blanchet, and the second one in 2003 on a original French 17th-c. instrument (Vincent Tibaut de Toulouse, 1681).


----------



## George O

Michel de la Barre (1675-1745)

Pieces pour la flute traversière avec la basse-continue (1710)

Stephen Preston, flute traversière (flute traversière Andreas Glatt, d'après Hotteterre, début XVIII[SUP]e[/SUP] siècle)
Jordi Savall, viole de gambe (viole de gamba à sept cordes, facteur anonyme français, fin XVII[SUP]e[/SUP] siècle)
Blandine Verlet, clavecin (clavecin Pierre Bellot, 1729)
Hopkinson Smith, théorbe (théorbe à quatorze chœurs de Mathias Durvie, d'après Mateo Sellas, Venise, 1637)

on Astrée (France), from 1978

5 stars


----------



## Wandering Shade

George O said:


> Now I must say really WOW!
> 
> About this Pierrot--she didn't have white face too?


No - she probably thought that was theatrical enough…

Years after, I had a chance to talk a few moments with her. I asked her if she would give the same concert another time, maybe…? "No", she answered with a smile, "because I've lost the music box".


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Haydn*
_String Quartet Op 76 No 2 "Quinten"
String Quartet Op 76 No 5_

The Hungarian String Quartet


----------



## Granate

*TC Favourites - Opera Feast XX*

*Verdi*
Rigoletto
*Sol. Tito Gobbi, Maria Callas, Giuseppe di Stefano, Nicola Zaccaria, Adriana Lazzarini, Giuse Gerbino
Cond. Tullio Serafin, OC TSM, WC (1955/2014 Remastered Edition)*
--
*Verdi*
Rigoletto
*Sol. Renato Bruson, Edita Gruberova, Neil Shicoff, Robert Lloyd, Brigitte Fassbaender, Jean Rigby, Kurt Rydl, Armando Gabba
Cond. Giuseppe Sinopoli, OC ANStC, Phillips (1985/1998 Reissue Edition)*

















_First Rigoletto post! *Maria Callas*' Gilda eclipses any other star in this mono recording, above a dramatic and performative Gobbi in the title role. The version is not fireworks, but Callas in the 50s is irreplaceable. 
It's difficult for me to describe *Giuseppe Sinopoli*'s Rigoletto. It's not usually recommended but this is worth to check out. Singers: none of them are extraordinary; sometimes I think they are worth of a Metropolitan Opera casting. We have a silky Shicoff as Duke; a well shaped Bruson as Rigoletto, lifting himself up in the most dramatic parts of the libretto (Act II is a surprise); and a Gruberova casted as Gilda, able to dissapoint in "Figlia! - Mio padre!" and suddenly fixed from "Caro me". Even better than in Giulini's Trovatore, The St. Cecilia Chrous sounds glorious. The whole crew succeeds and sounds coherent, but is this a summit for Rigoletto? I doubt it._


----------



## Guest

I just purchased this double,8 euro's ,including shipping,some people have all the luck.
Franz Silvestri tackles these works, playing a magnificent copy of a 1681 Vaudy harpsichord.


----------



## Janspe

Chamber music by *Kaija Saariaho*

_Tocar_, for piano and violin
_Vent nocturne_, for viola and electronics
_Calices_, for piano and violin









Still a few pieces left on this disc for me to hear.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 1*

This may not be a "great" composition, but it's great fun.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Haydn Symphonies 21-39 + A & B: Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra; Adam Fischer. 


Most excellent!


----------



## deprofundis

Im listening to some cruelly forgotten classical compser of rare genieous the german _Ockeghem_, *Hienrich Fink,* i says the german because his poppularity sadely never cross all over europe like Ockeghem, but there is a connection a blueprint between these two composer, the sounds is similar the harmonies??, his sacred works on CPO is beautiful and the guy who bash this cd on amazon somewhere has a major brain dysfonction or he dosen know anything about polyphony, i rate this a keeper at worst 9.5 at best 10 out of 10.Sweet dream friends and followers across the globe from west to est , or est to west who care, i salute you warmly whit a smile while im prepparing to sleep, whit some herbal tea good night seasoning by Twinning, it's delightful too smell wonderful taste wonderful.. and that about it folks.

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3

Augustin Dumay (violin) & Louis Lortie (piano)


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


>


Nice to see his face from time to time.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: Double piano concertos.
Arthur and Lucas Jussen,
Proud Dutch pride.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Ileana Cotrubas (soprano), Christa Ludwig (contralto)

Vienna Philharmonic, Zubin Mehta.


----------



## senza sordino

Three days of listening here
Handel Concerto Grossi Op 6 #1-12









Handel Violin Sonatas 









Beethoven Middle Quartets, #7-10. Image of my autographed cd, performers signed it, not the composer. 









Brahms Piano Trios #1-3 and Piano Quartet in Gm









Berg and Beethoven violin concerti


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn* : The Seven last words.
B.P. : Riccardo Muti conducting.


----------



## chord

Traverso said:


> Johann Caspar Fischer , Pièces de clavecin


Excellent disc.
I like oldish early keyboard records very occassionally - this one is outstanding.


----------



## chord

Traverso said:


> On its way to me..........
> I am stil looking for a good recording of the works of de Chambonnières.There is a Brilliant recording, Franz Silvestri
> is it recommendable? Kenneth Gilbert (argo) is to dry to my taste.
> 
> What I like a lot.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Joseph Haydn: 
Symphony No.71 in B flat major
Symphony No.73 in D major 'La Chasse'
Christopher Hogwood & the Academy of Ancient Music *

A more beautiful and stimulating start to the day I cannot think of.

Just as with his Beethoven Symphony Cycle, Christopher Hogwood with the Academy of Ancient Music makes not only compelling performances of the music but also an eloquent case for HIP performance.

As Symphonic Haydn interpreters go, Hogwood sits alongside Beecham and Dorati as a trinity presenting the beauty, wit and spirit of Haydn's Symphonies and where applicable in the Choral Works too (Beecham's 'The Seasons', both Dorati's & Hogwood's 'The Creation' immediately come to mind).


----------



## Granate

*TC Favourites - Opera Feast XXI*

*Verdi*
Rigoletto
*Sol. Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Renata Scotto, Carlo Bergonzi, Ivo Vinco, Fiorenza Cossotto, Mirella Fiorentini, Lorenzo Testi, Virgilio Carbonari
Cond. Rafael Kubelík, CO TSM, DG (1964/1994 Remastered Edition)*
--
*Verdi*
Rigoletto
*Sol. Sherrill Milnes, Joan Sutherland, Luciano Pavarotti, Martti Talvela, Huguette Tourangeau, Gillian Knight, Clifford Grant, Christian Du Plessis
Cond. Richard Bonynge, AOC, LSO, Decca (1971/2014 HDTracks Edition)*

















_Is *Kubelík's* recording really a Rigoletto? It's my first reaction after listening until the second act. For my taste, a straight discard: Fischer-Dieskau doesn't fit in the Rigoletto suit I imagine, it's like he's not Gilda's father (powerful Renatta Scotto until she sings those painful high octaves), and unlike Don Carlo, here he is just a pretty voice, a "baritenor" in a role for a bariton. I was also a bit perplexed with Kubelík conducting the overture and I should have known he wasn't going to conduct this as a melodrama. General failure.
There are not many flaws in *Bonynge's* appreciated recording with Pavarotti as the Duke, who displays a true Trovatore feeling and earns the best performance of this role. It's a pity that Sutherland and Milnes are decent singers here but fail to provide drama, as much as the London Symphony Orchestra. The remastering is surprisingly glitched and unpleasant, and I'm also not a fan of putting into context Act I Scene I with all the background noise._


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Luisa Miller*

Plácido Domingo (Rodolfo), Aprile Millo (Luisa), Vladimir Chernov (Miller), Jan-Hendrik Rootering (Walter), Florence Quivar (Federica), Paul Plishka (Wurm), Wendy White (Laura), John Bills (Contadino)

Metropolitan Opera Orchestra and Chorus, James Levine.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mozart Requiem Mass DVD video version.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Cembalo concertos Bob van Asperen


----------



## Badinerie

This Mornings Listening.


----------



## chill782002

All this talk of modernism in other threads has made me dig this out. Janacek's "Sinfonietta" is a great work but not sure if it's modernism or not, even though it was written in 1926...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mussorgsky*: Pictures at an Exhibition / *Liszt*: Paraphrase de concert sur Rigoletto
Byron Janis.


----------



## Sonata

Pugg said:


> Nice to see his face from time to time.


:lol:

You got me!
By the way nice pick on Brahms violin sonatas. I love them


----------



## chill782002

Neo-classicism with modernist touches. I think. :lol:


----------



## Pugg

​
* Bach, J S*: Piano concertos 3 & 7 & 4
Philharmonisches Kammerorchester München

Eight Small Preludes & Fugues, BWV553-560
_Martin Stadtfeld _(piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann: * Violin Sonatas.

Isabelle Faust (violin), Silke Avenhaus (piano)


----------



## chill782002

The finest performance I've heard of Prokofiev's Piano Concerto 3. If anybody's heard this one and thinks there's a better one then let me know. Please!


----------



## George O

Johann Caspar Ferdinand Fischer (circa 1656-1746)

La Parnasse Musical
Pieces de Clavecin

William Christie, harpsichord (clavecin William Dowd)

on Harmonia Mundi (France), from 1980
recorded 1979
cover illustration: Duplessis, Musicien au Clavecin, Musée du Louvre

5 stars


----------



## pmsummer

CODEX FAENZA
*Instrumental Music of the Early XVth Century*
Ensemble Unicorn
Michael Posch - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt*: Sonetti di Petrarca (3) for piano, S. 158
Totentanz, S126 for piano & orchestra
Ion Marin

*Tchaikovsky*: Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor, Op. 23
Sergio Tiempo (piano)

Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana.

Alexandre Rabinovitch-Barakovsky


----------



## deprofundis

I'm listening this morning to the charming skillfull *ensemble Sarband* 3 albums i have:
_Pilgrim of soul , Llibre Vermell de Monteserrat and Sephardic songs_.

Have a nice day or night the planet is round, enjoy the sun over your head and smile, or the silver moon
I send my greeting to dear friends & followers.

:tiphat:


----------



## Captainnumber36

Nelson Freire - Chopin Nocturnes


----------



## Pugg

​
*Giordano: Andrea Chénier*

Luciano Pavarotti (Chenier), Montserrat Caballe (Maddalena), Leo Nucci (Gerard), Kathleen Kuhlmann (Bersi), Astrid Varnay (Contessa di Coigny), Christa Ludwig (Madelon), Hugues Cuenod (Fleville)

National Philharmonic Orchestra, Welsh National Opera Chorus, Riccardo Chailly.


----------



## Guest

Louis Couperin Davitt Moroney CD 1


----------



## pmsummer

HEROES SYMPHONY
THE LIGHT
*Philip Glass*
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
Marin Alsop - conductor
_
Naxos_


----------



## deprofundis

I'm listenning to the gifted, the talented, the mighty *Giovanni Maria Trabaci*: book 1 3cds in one set, i love i adored his works,one of my favorite keyboard player perriod, im not a specialist of keyboard like organ or harpiscords but i can sense true genieous trought his music his artform, thank you for reading, newbies discover Trabaci music seek it, you might enjoy it

:tiphat:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Georg Friedrich Händel* - Music for the Royal Fireworks and the Water Music Suite, performed by Academy of St. Martin in the Fields and Neville Marriner.


----------



## Selby




----------



## opus55

Handel: Ariodante


----------



## George O

Ikos

Henryk Górecki (1933-2010):
Totus tuus (1987)
Amen, op 34 (1975)

Arvo Pärt (1935-):
Magnificat (1989)
The Beatitudes (1990, rev. 1991)

John Tavener (1944-2013):
Magnificat and Nunc dimittis (Collegium Regale) (1986)
Funeral Ikos (1981)

Choir of King's College, Cambridge / Stephen Cleobury

CD on EMI (England), from 1994

5 stars

The pieces have chants interspersed between them.


----------



## Merl

One on the way home, before.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two discs of chamber and piano works by Francis Poulenc tonight.

_Capriccio_ for 2 pianos (after the finale to the secular cantata _Le bal Masqué_) (1932 - arr. 1952), Sonata for two pianos (1952-53), _Élégie_ for two pianos (1959), _L'embarquement pour Cythère_, _valse-musette_ for 2 pianos [from the film _Le voyage en Amérique_] (1951), Sonata for piano duet (1918 - rev. 1939), Sonata for two clarinets (1919 - rev. 1945), Sonata for clarinet and bassoon (1922 - rev. 1945) and Sonata for horn, trumpet and trombone (1922 - rev. 1945):










Sonata for violin and piano (1942-43 - rev. 1949), _Bagatelle_ in D-minor for clarinet and piano (1932), Sonata for clarinet and piano in B-flat (1962) and Sonata for cello and piano (1940-48):


----------



## chill782002

It's interesting to hear a conductor famed for his interpretations of late romantic and modernist composers take on Haydn. A highly recommended set, the beauty of which derives from its austere simplicity and removal of any superfluous detail, allowing Haydn's genius at architectural structure to shine through.


----------



## Heliogabo

I'm loving this String quartet, great boxset.
Now listening to Beethoven's "Razumovsky" No. 1 & 2
Vintage mono recordings (1952), very decent sound.


----------



## realdealblues

*Julius Conus*
_
Violin Concerto in E minor_
*[Rec. 1980]*









Violinist: Itzhak Perlman
Andre Previn/Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra

This is a new composer and work to me. It will probably take a few listens to get it into my head but I found it enjoyable. It didn't instantly strike me as one of the greatest works of all time, but I'm up for giving it some more listens in the future.


----------



## Selby

Number 7


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Sonata for flute/guitar by Edison Denisov, my man these days. It's my favorite sonata this evening


----------



## Guest

Georg Muffat Cd 1


----------



## millionrainbows

Webern: Symphony. So delicate and mysterious. Music under a new paradigm; a delicate lattice, connected like lines on a crystal.


----------



## deprofundis

Greeting's ladie's and gentelman's, the thematic for today for me is ars antiqua ,whit
Odo D'Arezzo
Adémar de Chabbanes
Pierre Abélard

And a gurl, not just some fraulen but a saint , what about a fabuleous cd of* Hildegard von Bingen* i have like 12 cds of her works in different label ect..

Have a great day folks, friends, followers
:tiphat:


----------



## chord

deprofundis said:


> I'm listenning to the gifted, the talented, the mighty *Giovanni Maria Trabaci*: book 1 3cds in one set, i love i adored his works,one of my favorite keyboard player perriod, im not a specialist of keyboard like organ or harpiscords but i can sense true genieous trought his music his artform, thank you for reading, newbies discover Trabaci music seek it, you might enjoy it
> 
> :tiphat:


Trabaci - means Consonance Stravaganze.

my very favourite composer.


----------



## bharbeke

Bellini: Norma (Sutherland, Pavarotti, Bonynge, Orchestra of the Welsh National Opera)

Pavarotti sounds very good in this, especially in Act I. There is no real recitative/aria split; it all sounds like dramatic music. The voices and orchestra all have clear, exciting sound, so you will want to crank this one up loud. I enjoyed the opera overall, but it is not quite strong enough melodically for me to place it in the top tier of operas.


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-6th and 8th Symphonies performed by van Immerseel and Anima Eterna.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 4
Herbert Blomstedt & the Staatskapelle Dresden*

With around 23 Beethoven Symphony Cycles, I have banned myself from acquiring any more for the foreseeable future barring any major thinning out. Streaming however is always an option.

I decided to try a stream of this cycle by giving two of my favourite LVB Symphonies a spin (the Eighth also ranks very highly too). These performances do not disappoint, they are very strong performances - quite balanced and centred with some excellent playing.

It isn't a cycle I would necessarily buy however, only because of some of the sets I already have. That is the benefit (to me anyhow) of streaming.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: Complete Violin Sonatas Fritz Kreisler/Franz Rupp

I have spent the last couple of days revelling in this superb set of the Beethoven Violin Sonatas played by Kreisler and Rupp. It was the received wisdom when I was younger (and the set was unavailable) that this was a combination of virtuoso fiddler and routine accompanist that quite simply didn't work. Then one day I found a second hand LP of the "Spring" and "Kreutzer" sonatas from the set and realised that greater falsity had never been perpetrated upon mankind. When the Naxos set of the complete cycle came out I snapped it up, the transfers are excellent and the performances delight me more each time I hear them. Kreisler himself seems to have been delighted with Rupp's playing and that is all we need to know.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta*

Solti and the London Symphony. This is a recording from back in 1955. The first movement sounds like a jet aircraft warming up, circling the airport, and landing.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Charles Villiers Stanford: Music for Violin & Piano
- Violin Sonata No.1 in D major Op.11
- Caoine 'A Lament' Op.54 No.1
- Five Characteristic Pieces Op.93
- Violin Sonata No.2 in A major Op.70
Paul Barritt (Violin) & Catherine Edwards (Piano)

*_Very_ interesting and enjoyable on first listen.


----------



## Janspe

*W. A. Mozart: Così fan tutte, K.588*
Chamber Orchestra of Europe, led by Yannick Nézet-Séguin
+ all the singers of course, can't be bothered to list them all here









I think Così's plot is kinda silly, but the music is absolutely divine.


----------



## Guest




----------



## pmsummer

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Glière:*
> Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 25
> 
> The Zaporozhy Cossacks Op. 64
> 
> BBC Philharmonic, Sir Edward Downes.


Whenever I see that recording, I have flashbacks to this one.

;-)










BLOWS AGAINST THE EMPIRE
*Paul Kantner*
Jefferson Starship

_RCA Victor_


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I've been all over the place in my listening recently:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

And more...


----------



## Captainnumber36

Karajan's Beethoven 5th. Really love this version, the tempo makes it very fiery! I like it more than the version from the full cycle of Beethoven's symphonies I have by Bernstein w/ New York Philharmonic.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Diabelli Variations, Op. 120

Igor Levit (piano)


----------



## opus55

Haydn: Armida


----------



## Pugg

bharbeke said:


> Bellini: Norma (Sutherland, Pavarotti, Bonynge, Orchestra of the Welsh National Opera)
> 
> Pavarotti sounds very good in this, especially in Act I. There is no real recitative/aria split; it all sounds like dramatic music. The voices and orchestra all have clear, exciting sound, so you will want to crank this one up loud. I enjoyed the opera overall, but it is not quite strong enough melodically for me to place it in the top tier of operas.


Comes time comes wisdom


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn *- String Quartet Op.77, No.1;
Beethoven: String Quartet No.6
Quartetto Italiano.


----------



## Pugg

​
*In memory of Bach!*


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler*: Symphony no 5
B.P. Claudio Abbado conducting.


----------



## chord

review


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J S: Mass in B minor, BWV232
*
Maria Keohane (soprano), Joanne Lunn (soprano), Alex Potter (countertenor), Jan Kobow (tenor), Peter Harvey (bass)

Concerto Copenhagen, Lars Ulrik Mortensen.
After all it's Bach birthday.


----------



## chill782002

Uncle Wilhelm is the best.


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Lute Works Paul O' Dette :angel:


----------



## premont

Pugg said:


> After all it's Bach birthday.


Yes once pr. year, more precisely the 21st of March.


----------



## Pugg

premont said:


> Yes once pr. year, more precisely the 21st of March.


We (on this forum) had this discussion before....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johann_Sebastian_Bach


----------



## Pugg

​
*Hummel;* Piano concertos
Stephen Hough .
E.C.O Brydon Thomson.


----------



## premont

Pugg said:


> We (on this forum) had this discussion before....
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johann_Sebastian_Bach


About this Christoph Wolff writes:

_Moving Bach's birthday is absolutely ridiculous. True, his life was actually 11 days longer because Protestant Germany adopted the Gregorian calendar in 1700 - but with the legal stipulation that all dates prior to Dec. 31, 1699, remain valid. My Bach book discusses the situation a bit in conjunction with the trip to Lüneburg. Hold on to March 21, and feel good about it!

_


----------



## Pugg

premont said:


> About this Christoph Wolff writes:
> 
> _Moving Bach's birthday is absolutely ridiculous. True, his life was actually 11 days longer because Protestant Germany adopted the Gregorian calendar in 1700 - but with the legal stipulation that all dates prior to Dec. 31, 1699, remain valid. My Bach book discusses the situation a bit in conjunction with the trip to Lüneburg. Hold on to March 21, and feel good about it!
> 
> _


I know, but other people saying other things ( very strong views on the internet)
Next year on March 21 for you again.


----------



## Pugg

​
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/CPO/7773722

*Svendsen - Symphonic Works*
Disc 1 to start with.

Latvian National Symphony Orchestra, Terje Mikkelsen


----------



## Sonata

Act II of Gotterdammerung


----------



## chill782002

In my opinion, as far as string quartets are concerned, only Beethoven can be compared with Mozart. This set is especially good, although I am not enough of an expert to be certain whether or not playing on period instruments makes any real difference.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart & Strauss:* Arias
_Beverly Sills. _


----------



## pmsummer

AT THE SIGN OF THE CRUMHORN
_"Amourus songs in our Netherlandish tongue, composed by divers 
composers, very pleasing to sing and play on all musical instruments, 
printed in Antwerp by *Tielman Susato*, residing at the sign of the Crumhorn"_
Convivium Musicum Gothenburgense
Sven Berger - director
Andreas Edlund - organ
_
Naxos_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*:
Piano Sonata No. 47 in B minor, Hob.XVI:32
Piano Sonata No. 60 in C major, Hob.XVI:50
Piano Sonata No. 53 in E minor, Hob.XVI:34
Fantasia (Capriccio) in C major, Hob. XVII:4

Andante & Variations in F minor, Hob.XVII:6 (Sonata - un piccolo divertimento)

*Yevgeny Sudbin *(piano)


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Just out on Hyperion, the Binchois Consort sing _Music for the 100 Years' War_


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONY NO.6
FANTASIA ON A THEME BY THOMAS TALLIS
THE LARK ASCENDING*
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
*Tasmin Little - violin
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Sir Andrew Davis - conductor
_
Apex_


----------



## deprofundis

I'm currently listening to news cds i ordered:

Orlando di Lasso: Laudate Dominium (atma classique)
Tomas louis de Victoria 3 cds
one on Naxos featuring also Lobo
and two on Tactus records : In Passione Domini and Missa O quam gloriosam, mottetti e Inni

i send my greetings to dear friends and followers :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Auber: La muette de Portici
*

_June Anderson, Alfredo Kraus,John Aler, Jean-Philippe Lafont._
_Thomas Fulton_ conducting


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Sonatas & Partitas for Unaccompanied Violin
Rachel Podger, baroque violin

Nobody who plays a baroque violin makes it sound as smooth and effortless as Rachel Podger does, in my experience. Perfect intonation on a baroque violin? Quite an achievement!

These are impressive performances!


----------



## bharbeke

Pugg, are you saying that I will appreciate Bellini's Norma more as I get older? It's possible, and it is also possible that a different performance or seeing the visuals will also improve my opinion of that opera. There seemed to be some big drama happening in the last act, and I would not mind seeing what was going on.

Liszt: Harmonies poetiques et religieuses, S 173 (Francois-Frederic Guy)

So far, the Invocation has stood out as being the best portion of the work. I will post a follow-up if something amazing happens in the later sections, but most of the music has been better suited for meditation or background music than for active listening.


----------



## Bulldog

Just finished listening to Schubert's Sonata D. 959 played by Brendel - sublime.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach English suites 4-5-6


----------



## tortkis

Hieronymus Praetorius (1560-1629): Magnificats & motets - The Cardinall's Musick / Andrew Carwood (Hyperion, 2008)









Listening to Hieronymus Praetorius (not related to Michael Praetorius) for the first time. Most of the works use separated vocal groups like SATB+SATB, which sound good and it's fun to hear. The recordings of the Cardinall's Musick are on sale at Hyperion. Some of them I picked are all wonderful.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Musikalisches Opfer BWV 1079 What to think of this strange music that in a way does me think of Die Kunst der fuge.
Climbing high mountains with views of beauty that seems out of this world.
A tour de force and there are so many and so few are willing to listen caught in their daily crap.
I am grateful that I can listen to these treasures.:angel:


----------



## chill782002

Not one of my cheaper musical purchases but I think it was well worth it. I actually ripped the whole thing to digital flac files and like to listen to it on random when the mood takes me. I think the arrival of Spring in my part of the world has prompted this today.


----------



## Guest

Yesterday I received the Brahms Cycle set of DVDs that the Cleveland Orchestra and Frank Welser-Möst recorded in 2014-2015.

Yesterday I listened to the Violin Concerto with Julia Fischer and Symphonies No. 1 and 3.

Today I heard the two piano concertos with Yefim Bronfman at the piano, and also The Tragic Overture and Variations on a Theme by Haydn. I am enjoying these recordings very much.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*

My first impression is, this is a remarkable achievement: Harnoncourt manages to make the Vienna Philharmonic boring. The first two movements are played in a clipped style which breaks up the flow. However, in the 3rd and 4th movements, the orchestra seems to move past that ridiculous Harnoncourt clippy style and plays it like it should be. So it's half bad and half good. Maybe subsequent hearings will change my opinion, but that's how it is right now.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach

Sonata in B Minor BWV 1030

Sonata in E Major BWV 1035

Sonata in A Major BWV 1032


----------



## realdealblues

*Johann Sebastian Bach*
_Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV 1007-1012_
*[Rec. 1985]*








Cellist: Heinrich Schiff

*Ottorino Respighi*
_Pines Of Rome
Fountains Of Rome_
*[Rec. 1959]*








Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra

*Ernest Bloch*
_Schelomo_
*[Rec. 1957]*








Cellist: Gregor Piatigorsky
Charles Munch/Boston Symphony Orchestra


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies 16-19/Spanish Rhapsody/Consolations Edith Farnadi

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.3 in C Minor, Op.37 Annie Fischer/Bayerisches Staatsorchester/Ferenc Fricsay
Beethoven: Concerto for Piano, Violin and Cello in C, Op.56 Geza Anda/Wolfgang Schneiderhan/Pierre Fournier/Berlin RSO/Ferenc Fricsay

Ravel: Introduction and Allegro Ann Mason Stockton/Arthur Gleghorn/Mitchell Lurie/Hollywood String Quartet
Debussy: Danse Sacree et Danse Profane Ann Mason Stockton/Concert Arts Strings/Felix Slatkin
Turina: La Oracion Del Torero, Op.14
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No.6
Creston: String Quartet, Op.8 Hollywood String Quartet

Edith Farnadi playing Liszt, words to strike delight into the heart of any lover of fine piano playing. She remains one of the finest players of Liszt who ever made records, and that she recorded a great deal of Liszt is something to celebrate. Alas, that much of it has not been readily available for a long time is not so good. This LP of Liszt's last four Hungarian Rhapsodies is tremendous, she plays what Liszt wrote, which is superb, though stark (and which led such as Cziffra in nos. 16 and 19 and Horowitz in 19 to fill in considerably), but in Miss Farnadi's wonderful hands works perfectly. In the Spanish Rhapsody her supreme virtuosity comes to the fore, and I've rarely encountered such beautiful playing of the six consolations. Highly recommended, this record is quite often available and at reasonable prices on ebay, my advice? GO FOR IT!!
Annie Fischer plays Beethoven, yet another conjunction of words guaranteed to bring delight, this version of the 3rd Concerto is one of my favourites and probably one of the greatest recordings of this work ever made. I think I could safely say the same about the Triple Concerto that accompanies it on this CD, all are on superb form, but oh my goodness, this time round it was the beautiful playing of Pierre Fournier that really moved me. Stunning.
Then one of my most well loved chamber discs, the Hollywood String Quartet never let you down, and this disc is one I've played again and again and always return to with keen anticipation, all the works receive the performance of a lifetime, and it's especially nice to hear the marvellous Quartet by Paul Creston, a fine and much underrated composer. This has been a blissful evening, no question.


----------



## Guest

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 93203
> View attachment 93204
> View attachment 93205
> 
> 
> Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies 16-19/Spanish Rhapsody/Consolations Edith Farnadi
> 
> Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.3 in C Minor, Op.37 Annie Fischer/Bayerisches Staatsorchester/Ferenc Fricsay
> Beethoven: Concerto for Piano, Violin and Cello in C, Op.56 Geza Anda/Wolfgang Schneiderhan/Pierre Fournier/Berlin RSO/Ferenc Fricsay
> 
> Ravel: Introduction and Allegro Ann Mason Stockton/Arthur Gleghorn/Mitchell Lurie/Hollywood String Quartet
> Debussy: Danse Sacree et Danse Profane Ann Mason Stockton/Concert Arts Strings/Felix Slatkin
> Turina: La Oracion Del Torero, Op.14
> Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No.6
> Creston: String Quartet, Op.8 Hollywood String Quartet
> 
> Edith Farnadi playing Liszt, words to strike delight into the heart of any lover of fine piano playing. She remains one of the finest players of Liszt who ever made records, and that she recorded a great deal of Liszt is something to celebrate. Alas, that much of it has not been readily available for a long time is not so good. This LP of Liszt's last four Hungarian Rhapsodies is tremendous, she plays what Liszt wrote, which is superb, though stark (and which led such as Cziffra in nos. 16 and 19 and Horowitz in 19 to fill in considerably), but in Miss Farnadi's wonderful hands works perfectly. In the Spanish Rhapsody her supreme virtuosity comes to the fore, and I've rarely encountered such beautiful playing of the six consolations. Highly recommended, this record is quite often available and at reasonable prices on ebay, my advice? GO FOR IT!!
> Annie Fischer plays Beethoven, yet another conjunction of words guaranteed to bring delight, this version of the 3rd Concerto is one of my favourites and probably one of the greatest recordings of this work ever made. I think I could safely say the same about the Triple Concerto that accompanies it on this CD, all are on superb form, but oh my goodness, this time round it was the beautiful playing of Pierre Fournier that really moved me. Stunning.
> Then one of my most well loved chamber discs, the Hollywood String Quartet never let you down, and this disc is one I've played again and again and always return to with keen anticipation, all the works receive the performance of a lifetime, and it's especially nice to hear the marvellous Quartet by Paul Creston, a fine and much underrated composer. This has been a blissful evening, no question.


I envy you with the Beethoven concerto,I think it is not for sale as a single cd.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Paul Galbraith's new recording of transcriptions of Mozart and Bach wonderfully played on his 8-string guitar. Superb sound.


----------



## Selby

first listen:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: 
- Symphony No.38 in D major 'Prague'
- Symphony No.39 in E flat major
Trevor Pinnock & the English Concert*

A beautiful way to end what has been an excellent day.

An interesting contrast in styles to my usual listening to Mozart's Symphonies which tends to feature Otto Klemperer, Thomas Beecham and those few recorded by Wilhelm Furtwängler.


----------



## millionrainbows

Philip Glass, Symphony No. 2. I never understood the resistance to minimalism. This music has plenty of emotion and mood. It's just good music, period.


----------



## chord

review


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

I'm halfway through the first movement. This recording of the 8th was trashed on the Amazon reviews. So far, I don't think it's that bad.


----------



## pmsummer

DAS GLOGAUER LIEDERBUCH
*The Glogau Songbook*, c. 1480
Sabine Lutzenberger - soprano
Martin Hummel - baritone
Marc Lewon - lute
Ensemble Dulce Melos
_
Naxos_


----------



## deprofundis

Im listening to* Nicolas Gombert *song's arranged for classic guitar, very nice rendition i might had_,Bien joué Noel Akchoté tu as du talent et sa ce voie, ou plutôt s'entend,_ in case he read this, i salute my friends and followers.

:tiphat:


----------



## Selby

Terrains Vagues (2000/01)


----------



## George O

Witold Lutoslawski (1913-1994): String Quartet (1964)

Krysztof Penderecki (1933-): Quartetto per Archi (1960)

Toshiro Mayuzumi (1929- 1997): Prelude for String Quartet (1964)

LaSalle Quartet:
Walter Levin, 1st violin
Henry Meyer, 2nd violin
Peter Kamnitzer, viola
Jack Kerstein, cello

on Deutsche Grammophon (West Germany), from 1968


----------



## Vaneyes

A recent arrival. Recorded 2014. Delectable.


----------



## Selby

Orion (2002)


----------



## Granate

*TC Favourites - Opera Feast XXII*

Sorry for the lack of updates. There was also a lack of remarckable recordings:

*Verdi*
Rigoletto (Act I)
*Sol. Piero Cappuccilli, Ileana Cotrubas, Plácido Domingo, Nicolai Ghiaurov, Elena Obraztsova, Hanna Schwarz, Kurt Moll, Luigi De Corato, 
Cond. Carlo Maria Giulini, WSOC, WPO, DG (1980)*
--
*Verdi*
Macbeth
*Sol. Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Elena Souliotis, Luciano Pavarotti, Ricardo Cassinelli, Helen Lawrence
Cond. Lamberto Gardelli, AOC, LPO, Decca (1970/1999 Remastered Edition)*

















_Giulini's studio *Rigoletto* is fine, standard, well sung by Domingo and Cotrubas, and ok with Cappuccilli. The Wiener Philharmoniker is back with their usual stiffness that in other recordings is "the sound". I cannot survive after Act I.

I still don't know what to expect from this dramatic opera by Verdi. *Gardelli's* version so far was a masterpiece for me. The main cast is excellent, but I want to highlight a piece of Act III that thrilled me: Banco's gost apparition *"Finché appelli, silenti m'attendete"*. I was perplexed for the Wagnerian sound. And the Ambrosian Chorus is exceptional._


----------



## Granate

*TC Favourites - Opera Feast XXIII*

*Verdi*
Macbeth
*Sol. Renato Bruson, Mara Zampieri, Robert Lloyd, Lucia Aliberti, Neil Shicoff, Claes H. Ahnsjö
Cond. Giuseppe Sinopoli, COdDOB, Phillips (1984)*
--
*Verdi*
Macbeth
*Sol. Piero Cappuccilli, Shirley Verret, Nicolai Ghiaurov, Stefania Malagú, Plácido Domingo, Antonio Savastano
Cond. Claudio Abbado, CO TSM, DG (1976/1996 Remastered Edition)*

















_*Sinopoli* scores again a heavy orchestration in Verdi's dramatic Macbeth, but the chorus and above all, the cast, underperforms. Bruson is this time too lyrical for Macbeth and Zampieri's deep voice doesn't manage to tense the ambience or raise my attention.

However, *Abbado's* version is an impressive effort with a great attention to sound quality and expansive low keys. Verret has nothing to envy to Souliotis as Lady Macbeth, and Cappuccilli and Ghiaurov are really good in their roles. The recording is generally really good, but stands as a nice second option after *Lamberto Gardelli.*_


----------



## Granate

*TC Favourites - Opera Feast XXIV*

*Verdi*
Attila
*Sol. Ruggero Raimondi, Sherrill Milnes, Cristina Deutekom, Carlo Bergonzi, Ricardo Cassinelli, Jules Bastin
Cond. Lamberto Gardelli, AS, RyPO, Phillips (1973/1989 Reissue Edition)*
--
*Verdi*
Attila
*Sol. Samuel Ramey, Cheryl Studer, Neil Shikoff, Giorgio Zancanaro, Ernesto Gavazzi, Giogio Surian
Cond. Riccardo Muti, OC TSM, WC (1990)*

















_Attila, previous to Macbeth, is one of those minor Verdi operas that caught my attention. But at the moment I am not really feeling the composition. Gardelli's version has the same ingredients as his same recordings of Nabucco and Macbeth: orchestra and chorus give it all, again. The main singers do fine. 
Riccardo Muti shares a brighter and more vocal concept, and I can feel the success after the Prologue with one good Aria after another, but as the opera progresses and the high number of tracks goes on, I feel lazier and lazier to listen to this. This *Muti* recording is the best I could hear, but it's like nothing can save this from being a minor Verdi opera._


----------



## padraic

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## padraic

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart:
> - Symphony No.38 in D major 'Prague'
> - Symphony No.39 in E flat major
> Trevor Pinnock & the English Concert*
> 
> A beautiful way to end what has been an excellent day.
> 
> An interesting contrast in styles to my usual listening to Mozart's Symphonies which tends to feature Otto Klemperer, Thomas Beecham and those few recorded by Wilhelm Furtwängler.


I started my day with 38  What a tremendous work.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## deprofundis

I'm listening to The earliest songbook in england on Hyperion by gothic voice ensemble lead by Christopher Page, sound fairytale like , sweet & magical in a sense.Have a good niight folks, friens , followers. :angel:

:tiphat:


----------



## jailhouse

np: Schnittke - choir concerto

since i picked it in the "list 3 modern masterpieces" thread i wanted to remember why i liked it so much, and yeah the feeling remains.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​
*Lyatoshinsky:* Symphony No. 2 in B minor, Op. 26
Ukrainian State Symphony Orchestra, Theodore Kuchar

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

padraic said:


> View attachment 93212
> 
> 
> Absolutely stunning.


My favorite 10th currently.


----------



## Pugg

bharbeke said:


> Pugg, are you saying that I will appreciate Bellini's Norma more as I get older? It's possible, and it is also possible that a different performance or seeing the visuals will also improve my opinion of that opera. There seemed to be some big drama happening in the last act, and I would not mind seeing what was going on.
> 
> Liszt: Harmonies poetiques et religieuses, S 173 (Francois-Frederic Guy)
> 
> So far, the Invocation has stood out as being the best portion of the work. I will post a follow-up if something amazing happens in the later sections, but most of the music has been better suited for meditation or background music than for active listening.


Yes I do, it's a masterpiece, for eternity .


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Beethoven last five sonatas, Richard Goode.


----------



## tortkis

Adelaide Town Hall - Adelaide Symphony Orchestra / Gavin Bryars (GB Records, 2016)








Howard Skempton: Lento
Gavin Bryars: The Porazzi Fragment, Ennelina's Aria & Epilogue from 'G' 
Arvo Pärt: If Bach had been a Beekeeper

Howard Skempton: Piano Concerto - John Tilbury, BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra / Ilan Volkov
http://5against4.com/2017/01/19/howard-skempton-piano-concerto-world-premiere/#more-16765


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> *Verdi*
> Macbeth
> *Sol. Renato Bruson, Mara Zampieri, Robert Lloyd, Lucia Aliberti, Neil Shicoff, Claes H. Ahnsjö
> Cond. Giuseppe Sinopoli, COdDOB, Phillips (1984)*
> --
> *Verdi*
> Macbeth
> *Sol. Piero Cappuccilli, Shirley Verret, Nicolai Ghiaurov, Stefania Malagú, Plácido Domingo, Antonio Savastano
> Cond. Claudio Abbado, CO TSM, DG (1976/1996 Remastered Edition)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Sinopoli* scores again a heavy orchestration in Verdi's dramatic Macbeth, but the chorus and above all, the cast, underperforms. Bruson is this time too lyrical for Macbeth and Zampieri's deep voice doesn't manage to tense the ambience or raise my attention.
> 
> However, *Abbado's* version is an impressive effort with a great attention to sound quality and expansive low keys. Verret has nothing to envy to Souliotis as Lady Macbeth, and Cappuccilli and Ghiaurov are really good in their roles. The recording is generally really good, but stands as a nice second option after *Lamberto Gardelli.*_


May I be so bold to remind you of the best of the rest?
By the way, I am a Souliotis fan but this one beats all.


----------



## Pugg

*For Rachmaninov's birthday.*

​
*Rachmaninov*: Piano concerto / Moment Musicaux.
Alexander Krichel.


----------



## tortkis

deprofundis said:


> Im listening to* Nicolas Gombert *song's arranged for classic guitar, very nice rendition i might had_,Bien joué Noel Akchoté tu as du talent et sa ce voie, ou plutôt s'entend,_ in case he read this, i salute my friends and followers.
> 
> :tiphat:


I have some Akchoté's recordings of Renaissance music arranged for guitar (there are so many!), which I like a lot. They are refreshing, rhythmically complex, and there is a jazzy feeling.


----------



## Pugg

​
BACH & VIVALDI: Violin Concertos / Midori / Zukerman
St Paul Chamber Orchestra / Zukerman


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*; arias.
Kathleen Battle.


----------



## Pugg

​*Paër: La Passione di Gesú Cristo
*
Valentina Coladonato, Valentina Kutzarova, Enea Scala & Alvaro Lozarno

La Stagione Armonica & Orchestra di Padolva e del Veneto, Sergio Balestracci


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini: Norma
*
Elena Souliotis (Norma), Fiorenza Cossotto (Adalgisa), Mario Del Monaco (Pollione), Carlo Cava (Oroveso), Athos Cesarini (Flavio) & Giuliana Tavolaccini (Clotilde)

Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Silvio Varviso.


----------



## timh

Holst The Perfect Fool.


----------



## Granate

Pugg said:


> May I be so bold to remind you of the best of the rest?
> By the way, I am a Souliotis fan but this one beats all.


Of course I don't mind. For this challenge I had rejected anything from Riccardo Muti because I didn't get his _Aida_ at all. I will give him a second go.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

One of my favorite pieces of all time


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

timh said:


> Holst The Perfect Fool.


That's a bit harsh!


----------



## George O

Benjamin Lees (1924-2010): String Quartet No. 1

William Denny (1910-1980): String Quartet No. 2

Juilliard String Quartet

on Epic (NYC), from 1957


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Part songs and lieder.

Suzanne Danco, Robert Tear et al.


----------



## Merl

Had to be. Just in the mood.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Sonatas for Violin & Harpsichord
Rachel Podger, baroque violin
Trevor Pinnock, harpsichord

Nowhere near the exalted musical level of the Unaccompanied Violin Sonatas & Partitas, but still worth listening to.

Charming performances.


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> Of course I don't mind. For this challenge I had rejected anything from Riccardo Muti because I didn't get his _Aida_ at all. I will give him a second go.


I am still baffled by that review, world wide praised as one of the very best.
But, each his/ her own choice.


----------



## andresg

George O said:


> Benjamin Lees (1924-2010): String Quartet No. 1
> 
> William Denny (1910-1980): String Quartet No. 2
> 
> Juilliard String Quartet
> 
> on Epic (NYC), from 1957


Love the way this pic turned out.

Currently listening:


----------



## elgar's ghost

De Falla and Handel today.

Three dances from the ballet _El sombrero de tres picos_ arr. for piano (orig. 1919), Dance from the opera _La vida breve_ arr. for piano (orig. 1904-05), _Pour la tombeau de Claude Debussy_ for guitar - arr. for piano (arr. 1920), _Serenata_ (late 1890s??), _Mazurka_ in C-minor (1899), _Serenata andaluza_ (1900), _Nocturno_ (1896), _Canción_ (1900), _Fantasía Bética_ (1919), _Cuatro piezas españolas_ (c.1906-09), _Ritual Fire Dance_ from the ballet _El amor brujo_ arr. for piano (orig. 1914-15), _Cortejo de gnomos_ (1901), _Vals capricho_ (1900), _Allegro de concierto_ (1903-04), _Canto de los remeros del Volga_ (1922) and _Pour le tombeau de Paul Dukas_ (1935):










_The Dettingen Te Deum and Anthem_ HWV283 and HWV265 [Texts: Ambrosian hymn and the Book of Psalms] (1743):


----------



## Pugg

andresg said:


> Love the way this pic turned out.
> 
> Currently listening:
> 
> View attachment 93228


Nice first post, welcome to TalkCalssical.


----------



## Pugg

​*Cherubini*: String Quintet in E minor

*Onslow*: String Quintet No. 6 in E minor, Op. 19
String Quintet No. 21 in G minor, Op. 51

Manuel van der Nahmer (1st violoncello)

Diogenes Quartett.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## George O

andresg said:


> Love the way this pic turned out.
> 
> Currently listening:
> 
> View attachment 93228


Welcome to TalkClassical.


----------



## pmsummer

THE FEAST OF FOOLS
_La Fête des Fous - Das Narrenfest_
New London Consort
*Philip Pickett* - director
_
L'Oiseau-Lyre_


----------



## pmsummer

PETE TOWNSEND PLAYS J.S. BACH
_...and other Smash Hits of the 18th Century_
*Johann Sebastian Bach, George Frideric Handel, Antonio Vivaldi, Henry Purcell, Georg Philipp Telemann*
Peter Townsend - broke guitar
_
Smash Records_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Poulenc*: Piano concerto/ for two pianos and organ concerto.

Charles Dutoit conducting.


----------



## Guest

Jean-Henry d'Anglebert

Pieces De Clavessin en manuscrips Paola Erdas


----------



## sluciani

Munch's Berlioz Requiem


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*; Symphony no 3 & 8
V.P. Carlos Kleiber


----------



## JAS

Currently: Moliere a l'opera (Stage music by Jean-Baptiste Lully) performed by Les Paladins, led by Jerome Correas.

Next up: a four CD set of music by Marc-Antoine Charpentier, William Christie leading Les Arts Florissants


----------



## Arent

Chopin's _Nocturnes_ played by Barenboim. A regular listen for me.


----------



## lluissineu

Today I'm trying Saint-Saëns piano concerto n. 5 and his third symphony. I hardly give French music a try (apart from Ravel/Debussy/Berlioz -some works-) and I think It's worth it.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss: Daphne*

Renée Fleming (Daphne), Johan Botha (Apollos), Michael Schade (Leukippos), Kwanchul Youn (Peineios), Anna Larsson (Gaea), Eike Wilm Schulte (1st Shepherd), Cosmin Ifrim (2nd Shepherd), Gregory Reinhart (3rd Shepherd), Carsten Mittmoser (4th Shepherd), Julia Kleiter (1st Maid) & Twyla Robinson (2nd Maid)

Orchestra & Chorus of West Deutscher Rundfunk, Semyon Bychkov, conducting.


----------



## Granate

Granate said:


> Of course I don't mind. For this challenge I had rejected anything from Riccardo Muti because I didn't get his _Aida_ at all. I will give him a second go.





Pugg said:


> *I am still baffled by that review*, world wide praised as one of the very best.
> But, each his/ her own choice.


Harp sound...



Granate said:


> *Verdi*
> Aida
> *Sol. Monserrat Caballé, Fiorenza Cossotto, Plácido Domingo, Piero Cappuccilli & Nicolai Ghiaurov
> Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden
> Cond. Riccardo Muti, NPO, WC (1974/1998 Remastered Edition)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I love the playing of the New Philharmonia under Muti, but I honestly believe that the two classical super-stars of my country (Caballé and Domingo) could be bettered. The recording is excellent and my second try after the one of Karajan with Freni and Carreras for WC. Please, raise your hand *if in a very long time I should try Karajan with Tebaldi for Decca, and why.*_


I had to dig in my 24 pages of posts to find this. I also remembered! But Pugg, it wasn't so negative alla Caballé Norma!

And yes, that last one is in the review list.


----------



## Lenny

Lenny said:


> Just found out this and been listening to it all day. Excellent!


I'm still listening to this! 2nd quartet is just stunning.


----------



## Granate

*Opera Feast XXIV*

Erasing the TC Favourites, it wasn't accurate anymore but I appreciate the help.

*Verdi*
Simon Boccanegra
*Sol. Leo Nucci, Kiri Te Kanawa, Paata Burchuladze, Paolo Coni, Carlo Colombara, Giacomo Aragall, Ernesto Gavazzi, Anna Zoroberto
Cond. Georg Solti, CO TSM, Decca (1969/1989 Reissue Edition)*
--
*Verdi*
Simon Boccanegra
*Sol. Piero Cappuccilli, Mirella Freni, Nicolai Ghiaurov, José Carreras, José van Dam, Giovanni Foiani, Antonio Savastano, Maria Fausta Gallamini
Cond. Claudio Abbado, CO TSM, DG (1977/1986 Reissue Edition)*

















_Boccanegra turned for me as a different scope in a Verdi opera, without key moments that drive the narration. The water and snoothing music is however avery positive point, and both conductors have succeeded at this portrayal. What really sets the difference between these two recordings, is the 1s class cast in *Abbado's* recording: Cappuccilli as Simon and Freni as Amelia are unbeatable, but there is still an intuition that a bit more drama could be added to the music in general, as the style is based here in getting the best out of the score. A unique opera that I would love to see staged.
*Solti* sets a decent recording compared to everyone's favourite._


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Thomson, Symphony on Hymn Tune*


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

pmsummer said:


> PETE TOWNSEND PLAYS J.S. BACH
> _...and other Smash Hits of the 18th Century_
> *Johann Sebastian Bach, George Frideric Handel, Antonio Vivaldi, Henry Purcell, Georg Philipp Telemann*
> Peter Townsend - broke guitar
> _
> Smash Records_


Hmm, remind me... what day is it today?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Cello Suite No. 1*


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Granate said:


> I had rejected anything from Riccardo Muti because I didn't get his _Aida_ at all. I will give him a second go.


His _Aida_ was chosen as the #1 recommendation on this morning's Radio 3 "Building A Library".


----------



## senza sordino

I'm listening to my favourite violin player :lol:










And on this day I was feeling a bit nostalgic for the 70s









And then on to some lovely "piano playing"









And after all the "excitement" of Clayderman, I need to unwind with some colouring


----------



## ProudSquire

*Schubert*

*Symphony No.9 in C Major*









:tiphat:


----------



## Portamento

You know what this thread needs? Some Toch.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1995.


----------



## JAS

Currently in the player: Felix Blumenfeld (Symphony in C minor) and Georgy Catoire (also Symphony in C minor), performed by the Royal Scottish National Orchestra under the baton of Martin Yates. (The third movement of the Blumenfeld symphony, marked Allegro con fuoco, is what most captures my attention. I wonder how much of this is in the score and how much in the interpretation.)


----------



## Manxfeeder

senza sordino said:


> I'm listening to my favourite violin player :lol:
> 
> And on this day I was feeling a bit nostalgic for the 70s
> 
> And then on to some lovely "piano playing"
> 
> And after all the "excitement" of Clayderman, I need to unwind with some colouring


You're scaring me.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Prokofiev, Sonata for Solo Violin*


----------



## Guest

While not all are listener-friendly, this recording has some very interesting pieces on it:


----------



## pmsummer

NEW YORK COUNTERPOINT
EIGHT LINES
FOUR ORGANS
*Steve Reich*
Bang On A Can

_Nonesuch_


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Pianosonata No.21 "Waldstein" (1975) & Hammerklavier No.29 (1967)


----------



## Heliogabo

For Rachmaninov's birthday










Cd 18: Symphony No. 1, Symphonic dances
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Ashkenazy


----------



## chord

Traverso said:


> Jean-Henry d'Anglebert
> 
> Pieces De Clavessin en manuscrips Paola Erdas


There is a secret factor inside of her performance.
My very favourite.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, String Quartet in G Major*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No.2
John Eliot Gardiner & the Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique*

I have had this set still in shrink wrap. I bought it alongside Christopher Hogwood's set and the latter really blew me away.

First impressions are very good indeed. I need more listening time but I like what I hear so far.

The Second, Fourth and Eighth Symphonies would make my top five of LVB's Symphonies so I will try these two next.


----------



## millionrainbows

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*
> 
> I'm halfway through the first movement. This recording of the 8th was trashed on the Amazon reviews. So far, I don't think it's that bad.


Let us know in a few days how you like it, if it's over. :lol:


----------



## Captainnumber36

I hear these spoken so highly of on here, so I'm checking them out. These recordings feel top notch to my ears!


----------



## Manxfeeder

millionrainbows said:


> Let us know in a few days how you like it, if it's over. :lol:


Just on first listen, all told, it wasn't bad, but I was a little disappointed. Again, it's that clippy phrasing. I remember back in the day hearing of the Harnoncourt doctrine, and maybe that has something to do with it. Maybe it will make more sense on another listen; I don't know.


----------



## millionrainbows

Now, this is a good example of why Mozart is so interesting, and one of the greats: the third movement of Symphony No. 40 in G minor, K.550.
I've heard all the Haydn, and Schubert, so I know that the Menuetto & Trio is in a triple meter. When I listen to this, I hear a theme that sounds like it was a 4/4 idea, but "crammed into" a 3/4 meter. It sounds like the theme was put in there "as is" as a 4 beat phrase, and then some eighth note space was added to make it come out as triple. It's weird; if you count eighth notes, you get 9.

Of course, with Mozart, it's easy to just listen and let this all just slide by; but if you are a scrutinizing listener like I am, who counts beats and tries to figure stuff out, it is challenging, sometimes puzzling, and evidence of genius. This is why he was a notch above.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Trio No. 1*

View attachment 93238


----------



## George O

Serge Rachmaninoff (1873-1943)

The Complete Music for Two Pianos and Piano Duet

Martin Jones, piano
Richard McMahon, piano

2-LP set on Phoenix (London), from 1984










Rachmaninoff with his dog, 1902










McMahon and Jones


----------



## Guest




----------



## pmsummer

BECOME OCEAN
*John Luther Adams*
Seattle Symphony
Ludovic Morlot - conductor
_
Cantaloupe Music_


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR QUEEN MARY
_A Celebration of the Life and Death of Queen Mary_
*Henry Purcell* and others
Westminster Abbey Choir
New London Consort
Emma Kirkby - soprano
Michael Chance - countertenor
Martin Neary - conductor
_
Sony Classical_


----------



## George O

Kontrapunctus said:


>


About time she got some classical recognition.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Hmmm . . . what day is this?


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Ravel: Introduction and Allegro
Debussy: Sonata for flute, viola and harp
Roussel: Serenade
Ropartz: Prelude, marine and chanson Melos Ensemble/Osian Ellis

Having enjoyed the Hollywood Quartet's recording of the Ravel Introduction and Allegro so much last night, tonight I dug out this classic recording by the Melos Ensemble and Osian Ellis. This is a superb CD in every way, the repertoire is a delight, the playing without parallel and the recording ditto!! Incredible to think as you listen to it that it was made 56 years ago. God bless Kenneth Wilkinson.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Jesu deine Passion Cantatas BWV 22,23,127 & 159


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Haha, April fools'!


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Cantatas BWV 22,23,24,25


----------



## Portamento




----------



## Janspe

*A. Schoenberg: Pierrot lunaire, Op. 21*
Ensemble Intercontemporain, led by Pierre Boulez
Christine Schäfer, voice









One of my favourite pieces of music. I don't think I can ever get tired of the wit, expression and virtuosity of this marvelous work!


----------



## Heliogabo

Janspe said:


> *A. Schoenberg: Pierrot lunaire, Op. 21*
> Ensemble Intercontemporain, led by Pierre Boulez
> Christine Schäfer, voice
> 
> View attachment 93244
> 
> 
> One of my favourite pieces of music. I don't think I can ever get tired of the wit, expression and virtuosity of this marvelous work!


A Schoenberg masterwork, a terrific performance of it.

I'm in the mood for some old school Mozart.
Last 5 symphonies from this great set:


----------



## Vronsky

*Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue & American in Paris (Stanley Black & LFO)*










George Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue & American in Paris
Stanley Black *·* London Festival Orchestra


----------



## Captainnumber36

I love how he handles Beethoven. These early Sonatas are very proud and charming! I love them.


----------



## andresg

Pugg said:


> Nice first post, welcome to TalkCalssical.


Thanks for the warm welcome, much appreciated


----------



## andresg

George O said:


> Welcome to TalkClassical.


Thank you, glad to be part of this awesome community


----------



## andresg

my fave chello concert of all time:


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven, Waldstein Piano Sonata, Stewart Goodyear. A real favorite performance of this.


----------



## Atrahasis

*Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony ∙ hr-Sinfonieorchester ∙ Vasily Petrenko*


----------



## Captainnumber36

andresg said:


> Thank you, glad to be part of this awesome community


Welcome. It really is great here, I hope you like it as much as I have so far! Enjoy.


----------



## Captainnumber36

This is a fantastic disc! I'm totally in a Mozart mood right now. This is hitting the spot perfectly. No one can lift your spirits as well as Mozart can I feel, in that light on your feet kind of way.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini & Verd*i Overtures
Antal Dorati conducting.


----------



## Guest

Wonderful playing and sound--perhaps the best I've heard from Linn, which is saying a lot!


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> Harp sound...
> 
> I had to dig in my 24 pages of posts to find this. I also remembered! But Pugg, it wasn't so negative alla Caballé Norma!
> 
> And yes, that last one is in the review list.


My mistake, I am sorry.


----------



## Pugg

senza sordino said:


> i'm listening to my favourite violin player :lol:
> 
> and on this day i was feeling a bit nostalgic for the 70s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then on to some lovely "piano playing"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and after all the "excitement" of clayderman, i need to unwind with some colouring


april fools day!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Danzi and Lachner*: Wind Quintets

Ensemble Wien-Berlin.


----------



## Pugg

​
_Prelude to a Kiss
_
*Renée Fleming* (Soprano),_ Plácido Domingo _(Tenor)
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim[


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-1st and 6th Symphonies performed by Wand and the NDR SO.


----------



## Pugg

​*Aram Khachaturian* (1903-1978)
Symphonie Nr.2
Julia Bauer, Robert-Schumann-Philharmonie, Frank Beermann


----------



## Haydn man

I am late with this weeks Saturday Symphony but going to sit back with this completely new work to me


----------



## Pugg

*Strauss*: Ein Heldenleben; Death & Transfiguration
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Semiramide*

Dame Joan Sutherland (Semiramide), Marilyn Horne (Arsace), John Serge, Joseph Rouleau, Spiro Malas, Patricia Clark, Leslie Fyson & Michael Langdon

London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Bonynge

Recorded: Walthamstow Town Hall, 1966


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Joseph Haydn: The Seasons - Spring
MaCreesh & the Wroclaw Baroque Orchestra et al.*

A new recording of The Seasons. I really enjoyed listening to this via streaming in the car on the way to work this morning. I can't eat to hear this streamed through my home system later.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak ; String quartets.*
Disc 1
Panocha Quartet.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Christoph Hartman*
Oboe concertos by various composers.


----------



## Taggart

Ideal for a pleasant canter through the spring countryside.


----------



## jegreenwood

Italian Madrigals from this box set.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Falla*:Noches en los jardines de Espana

*Albeniz/ Turina
*
Alicia de Larrocha (piano)
Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos conducting.


----------



## Ingélou

Taggart said:


> Ideal for a pleasant canter through the spring countryside.


I second this: music that makes me glad to be alive!


----------



## Ingélou

*Chopin, Ballade No 1, on YouTube. Oh, I love it!*






_(How I discovered it: it was the backing to a YouTube video about a year in the life of a Welsh Terrier!  )_


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann*; Ashkenazy

Kreisleriana op. 16

Piano Sonata No.2 in G minor, Op.22


----------



## Pugg

Ingélou said:


> I second this: music that makes me glad to be alive!


Bless you, mercy for small thing, so lovely.:tiphat:


----------



## Judith

Stephen Hough
Schumann

From his 5 Classic Album Set

Davidbundlertanze opus 6
Album fur die Jugend opus 68
Fantasie in C opus 17

Seeing him perform Fantasie live in a few weeks!


----------



## sbmonty

Bartók: VC No. 2


----------



## Judith

Now listening to

Mozart Piano Concerto no 20

Leif Ove Andsnes 
Norwegian Chamber Orchestra 

Saw this performed live by them recently!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: The Complete Masonic Music
Werner Krenn/ Tom Krausse soloist.
Istvan Kertsz conducting.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Busoni piano concerto in C major, Op. 39. Hamelin with City of Birmingham SO and Mark Elder conducting. 

Very enjoyable concerto and great recorded sound. Based on it, I will explore more of Busoni's music.


----------



## leonsm

Alberto Nepomuceno - Missa Virgem Maria da Imaculada Conceição


----------



## tortkis

Magnificat anima mea Dominum ~ el càntic de Maria al s. XVII hispànic - Exaudi Nos / Joan Grimalt (Columna Música, 2008)








Joan Pujol (1573-1626)
Juan Bautista Comes (1582-1643)
Diego de Pontac (1603-1654)
Joseph Ruiz Samaniego (fl.1653-1670)
Francisco Valls (c.1671-1747)


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2009, 2008.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*

When Harnoncourt is looking at me like that, I'm afraid to say anything about this recording. However, the fourth movement is the highlight; it's like all the energy pent up in the first three movements gets released, and it shoots out with intensity. Harnoncourt's clippy rhythms work to his advantage, sounding like machine guns, spitting out the triplet-based Bruckner rhythm. It's the most unique interpretation of the fourth movement I've heard.


----------



## pmsummer

LA BELLE HOMICIDE
_Manuscrit Barbe_
*Charles Bocquet, Nicolas Dubut, Jacques Gallot, Denis Gaultier, Charles Mouton*
Rolf Lisleland - 11-course baroque lute
_
Astrée_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 3*

This is an interesting recording of the 3rd. Harnoncourt isn't dialing this one in. As with the 4th, it seems like he is saving the fourth movement for a tremendous release of energy. I think I'm beginning to understand what Harnoncourt is trying to do with Bruckner. I'm looking forward to hearing this again.


----------



## Janspe

Can't get enough of Schoenberg for some reason. Listened to his masterpiece *Moses und Aron* today, with Pierre Boulez conducting the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. David-Pittman-Jennings and Chris Merritt as Moses and Aron, respectively.









I think this is some of the greatest music written in the 20th century, and certainly one of the most brutally neglected operas out there. Sure, it's a very difficult work to both play and stage adequately, but given today's high standards I find it baffling that this gem doesn't get more productions. It's music full of drama, intellect and expression! Schoenberg's late style is so sophisticated here, and each listening gives me a greater understanding of the man's music. I just love this work so much! If I ever get to hear this live in a good production, I'll consider myself very lucky...


----------



## senza sordino

Stravinsky Firebird and Petrushka, love this music









Rimsky Korsakov Scheherazade, Capriccio Español, Bumblebee, Russian Easter Festival Overture, The Tale of Tsar Saltan Suite, Symphony no 2 Antar, The Golden Cockerel Suite









Tanayev and Rimsky Korsakov Piano Trios, love the Tanayev piano trio, a piece I found out about during our project. A terrific find.









Shostakovich Symphonies 5, 8 and 9. Suite from Hamlet. Terrific performance 









Shostakovich String Quartets 1-4 and Prokofiev String Quartet no 2


----------



## pmsummer

SANTIAGO DE MURCIA
*Codex No.4*
_Mexico, C. 1730_
Ensemble Kapsberger
Rolf Lislevand - lute, director
_
Naïve_


----------



## Granate

*Opera Feast XXV*

*Verdi*
Aida
*Sol. Maria Callas, Richard Tucker, Fedora Barbieri, Tito Gobbi, Giuseppe Modesti, Nicola Zaccaria, Elvira Galassi, Franco Ricciardi
Cond. Tullio Serafin, CO TSM, WC (1955/2014 Remastered Edition)*
--
*Verdi*
Aida
*Sol. Leontyne Price, Jon Vickers, Rita Gorr, Robert Merrill, Plinio Clabassi, Giorgio Tozzi, Franco Ricciardi, Mietta Sighele
Cond. Georg Solti, CO TOR, Decca (1962/1990 Reissue Edition)*

















_Decent-average Aida recording for *Tulio Serafin* and Maria Callas, suffering from the same concept problem in La Traviata: Callas' voice, as shocking as it is, does not fit Aida's character (her style would suit way better Amneris' role). She exceeds in drama. Barbieri plays a fantastic role too. After dull acts I and II, Act IV turns exciting with Amneris. The male cast and the orchestra, plus that Callas concept, is to blame for the result.

Being a little sarcastic in *Solti's* recording: *Where's Aida?* It's hard for me to recognise Leontyne Price as this character with her soprano-mezzo style, but I find it very positive. Vickers' Radamès and the whole Teatro dell'Opera di Roma deserves my applause for such an intense and loud performance (Gorr and Price feel quite little in this version compared to the rest of the forces). I'm more than satisfied, deserved TC Aida winner of 2015._


----------



## AClockworkOrange

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Joseph Haydn: The Seasons - Spring
> MaCreesh & the Wroclaw Baroque Orchestra et al.*
> 
> A new recording of The Seasons. I really enjoyed listening to this via streaming in the car on the way to work this morning. I can't _*wait*_ to hear this streamed through my home system later.


Firstly I have corrected a typo I could not edit - autocorrect certainly has a knack for making as many errors as it makes.

*Current Listening: Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach
Brilliant Classics CPE Bach Edition - CD26
- Symphony in G Wq173 (H648)
- Symphony in G Wq180 (H655)
- Magnificat on D Wq215 (H772)*
*Hartmut Haenchen, the Kammerorchester 'CPEBach' with the Rundfunkchor Berlin.
Soloists: Venceslava Hruna-Freiberger (Soprano), Barbara Bornemenn (Contralto), Peter Schrieder (Tenor) and Olaf Bär (Baritone)*

Some truly fantastic works and performances. Excellent.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*

Harnoncourt and the Vienna Philharmonic.

Now that I'm getting used to Harnoncourt's quirks, I'm relistening to the 7th. I have a more favorable impression than the first time through. I'm not hearing the rhythm layering as clearly as other recordings, but that may be because this is a live recording. 
Still, I think Harnoncourt is focusing more in dynamic and tempo contrasts than inner details.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Boyce, Symphony No. 1*

Sir Neville Marriner gives an energetic and sprightly performance of this energetic and sprightly symphony.


----------



## George O

Ensaladas

details: https://www.discogs.com/Hespèrion-XX-Jordi-Savall-Ensaladas/release/2050415

Hespèrion XX/ Jordi Savall

CD on Astrée Auvidis (France), from 1987


----------



## Selby

Tetras (1983)


----------



## Selby

Zyia (1952) for soprano, flute, and piano

This piece may surprise both Xenakis enthusiasts and resistors.


----------



## bharbeke

Handel: Messiah (Sir Colin Davis, London Symphony Orchestra)

I typically detest harpsichord in my classical music. This time, it was like the harpsichordist was trying to emulate how the background music would be played on an acoustic guitar or organ, and it only stood out from the mix a few times. The voices and orchestra were delightful. If you don't have 2.5 hours and want to hear the best parts of this Messiah, here is what I would recommend:

"And the Glory of the Lord"
"For Unto Us a Child Is Born"
"His Yoke Is Easy"
"He Trusted in God"
"Hallelujah"
"The Lord Gave the Word"
"Worthy Is the Lamb...Amen"


----------



## Atrahasis

Tchaikovsky Symphony NO.6, Seoul Philharmonic Orchestra
Conuctor: Chung Myung-Whun


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*

By accident, just from looking through used CD stores, I realized I've ended up with Harnoncourt's Schubert, Bruckner, and Beethoven cycles. I guess that's a good way to get familiar with his idiosyncracies.


----------



## senza sordino

I've been a shut in all day. Here's another five disks playing on my hifi

Copland Appalachian Spring, Fanfare, El Salón México, Danzón Cubano, a recent purchase and so lovely 









Gershwin Rhapsody in Blue, Concerto in F, An American in Paris, Variations on I got Rhythm, so much fun









Grofe Grand Canyon Suite and Mississippi Suite, hadn't heard this in a few years









Copland Violin Sonata, Ives Largo for violin, clarinet and piano, Bernstein Piano Trio, Carter Elegy for viola and piano, Barber string quartet, superb album









Adams Harmonielehre and Short Ride


----------



## geralmar

And on this day I was feeling a bit nostalgic for the 70s









I read that when Fiedler posed for this cover he was essentially dying. The recording was issued in 1979; he died on July 10, 1979.


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA PRO DEFUNCTIS
_Portuguese Requiem Masses_
*Duarte Lôbo - Manuel Cardoso*
Schola Cantorum of Oxford
Jeremy Summerly - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach*: Piano concertos
Alexandre Tharaud.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*: Arias from cantatas for soprano and oboe.
Ellie Ameling / Han de Vries.


----------



## Pugg

geralmar said:


> And on this day I was feeling a bit nostalgic for the 70s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read that when Fiedler posed for this cover he was essentially dying. The recording was issued in 1979; he died on July 10, 1979.


Belated Aprils fool day?????


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: symphony no. 7

Leonard Bernstein conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Symphonies 25*29*30
Prague Chamber Orchestra, Charles Mackerras


----------



## Guest

Lauten-Galanterie Anthony Bailes (1979)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Barber: Vanessa*

Eleanor Steber (Vanessa), Nicolai Gedda (Anatol), Rosalind Elias (Erika), Regina Resnik (The Old Baroness), Giorgio Tozzi (The Old Doctor), George Cehanovsky (Nicholas), Robert Nagy (Footman)

Metropolitan Opera Orchestra and Chorus, Dimitri Mitropoulos.


----------



## chill782002

God, Cortot was a great pianist. I really need to find some more stuff by him...


----------



## eljr

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra / Herbert von Karajan
Joseph Haydn: Die Schöpfung (The Creation)

Release DateAugust 1, 1991
LabelDeutsche Grammophon
FormatCD
Duration01:48:55


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Triple concerto & Coral Phantasy

Perlman/ Ma / Barenboim.


----------



## andresg

Paolo Giacometti: Piano
Arie van Beek: Conductor
Rotterdam Young Philharmonic: Orchestra


----------



## andresg

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Beethoven*: Triple concerto & Coral Phantasy
> 
> Perlman/ Ma / Barenboim.


Love this particular performance. Ma performing Elgar's cello concert is also masterful, one of my fave ones.


----------



## Pugg

andresg said:


> Paolo Giacometti: Piano
> Arie van Beek: Conductor
> Rotterdam Young Philharmonic: Orchestra


Just curious, are we from the same country?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Weber:* Carl Maria von

Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 19, J50
Symphony No. 2 in C major, J51

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Nikolai Medtner Violin Sonatas. Definitely the last of the Russian Romantics, but there is something quite refreshing about the lyricism of these Sonatas. Medtner makes a bridge between the full-blown Romanticism of Tchaikovsky and the more austere world of Shostakovich. Nice.


----------



## andresg

Pugg said:


> Just curious, are we from the same country?


No, I'm from Spain, been countless of times in your country though, love it there


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*: English Suites Nos. 1, 3, 6

Murray Perahia.


----------



## Vasks

*Marschner - Overture to "Des Faulkners Braut" (Walter/Marco Polo)
Schubert - Symphony #9 "Great" (Wand/RCA)*


----------



## sbmonty

Taras Bulba


----------



## Guest

Thomas Ravenscroft, 
I like these songs,rounds and catches 



















There were three rauens[2] sat on a tree,
downe a downe, hay downe, hay downe,[3]
There were three rauens sat on a tree,
with a downe,
There were three rauens sat on a tree,
They were as blacke as they might be.
 With a downe, derrie, derrie, derrie, downe, downe.

The one of them said to his mate,
Where shall we our breakfast take?

Downe in yonder greene field,
There lies a Knight slain under his shield,

His hounds they lie downe at his feete,
So well they can their Master keepe,

His Hawkes they flie so eagerly,
There's no fowle dare him come nie[4]

Downe there comes a fallow Doe,
As great with yong as she might goe,

She lift up his bloudy head,
And kist his wounds that were so red,

She got him up upon her backe,
And carried him to earthen lake,[5]

She buried him before the prime,[6]
She was dead her self ere euen-song time.

God send euery gentleman,
Such haukes, such hounds, and such a Leman.[7]


----------



## pmsummer

REQUIEM
*Jean Gilles*
Patrick Mason - baritone, Anne Azema - soprano, Jean Nirouët - countertenor, William Hite - tenor
Ensemble de Tambours Provencaux
Boston Camerata
Aix-en-Provence Festival Choir
Joel Cohen - director
_
Apex - Erato_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Holbrooke:*

Violin Concerto 'The Grasshopper' (Violin Sonata No. 2), Op. 59
Judith Ingolfsson (violin)

The Raven, Poem No. 1 for Orchestra, Op. 25
Auld Lang Syne - Variations for Full Orchestra Op. 60

Brandenburgisches Staatsorchester Frankfurt, Howard Griffiths


----------



## Guest

Bach Brandenburg No.5


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Rigoletto*

Dame Joan Sutherland (Gilda), Luciano Pavarotti (Il Duca), Sherrill Milnes (Rigoletto), Huguette Tourangeau (Maddalena), Martti Talvela (Sparafucile), Gillian Knight (Giovanna), Clifford Grant (Monterone)

London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Bonynge.


----------



## Selby




----------



## pmsummer

FANTASIA ON A THEME BY THOMAS TALLIS
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
GYMNOPÉDIES Nos. 1 AND 3
*Eric Satie*
ADAGIO FOR STRINGS
*Samuel Barber*
PAVANE_, _Op. 50*
Gabriel Fauré*
IRISH TUNE FROM COUNTY DERRY
*Percy Grainger*
Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra
Leonard Slatkin - conductor
_
Telarc_


----------



## chord

review


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1985, 1991.


----------



## Vaneyes

Janspe said:


> Can't get enough of Schoenberg for some reason. Listened to his masterpiece *Moses und Aron* today, with Pierre Boulez conducting the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. David-Pittman-Jennings and Chris Merritt as Moses and Aron, respectively.
> 
> View attachment 93252
> 
> 
> I think this is some of the greatest music written in the 20th century, and certainly one of the most brutally neglected operas out there. Sure, it's a very difficult work to both play and stage adequately, but given today's high standards I find it baffling that this gem doesn't get more productions. It's music full of drama, intellect and expression! Schoenberg's late style is so sophisticated here, and each listening gives me a greater understanding of the man's music. I just love this work so much! If I ever get to hear this live in a good production, I'll consider myself very lucky...


FYI critic Richard Whitehouse with a few M&A mentions. :tiphat:

http://www.classicalsource.com/db_control/db_cd_review.php?id=14410


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Manxfeeder said:


> This is an interesting recording of the 3rd. Harnoncourt isn't dialing this one in. As with the 4th, it seems like he is saving the fourth movement for a tremendous release of energy. I think I'm beginning to understand what Harnoncourt is trying to do with Bruckner.


I really like Harnoncourt's Brucker 9 on RCA, and the accompanying lecture about the unfinished final movement is fascinating.

In similar vein, I'm currently listening to some of Jaap van Zweden's fine readings of Bruckner symphonies, No 2 to be precise, from this set:









I'd purchased two of them separately (3 and 9) as downloads, and really enjoyed them. When the box set came out recently it was a no-brainer, economically and musically. Excellent sonics, too.


----------



## pmsummer

DA PACEM
*Arvo Pärt*
Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir
Paul Hillier - director
Christopher Bowers-Broadbent - organ
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Shostakovich
String Quartets No. 1 - 10*
Fitzwilliam String Quartet [Decca, 1975-77; CDs 1998]

I last listened to some of these so long ago - Nos. 3 - 15 were rarely off my turntable for long in my undergraduate years - that I had forgotten "how they went". And of course I have lost a lot of my aural acuity since then, so they do probably sound quite different. The Fitzwilliam quartet are persuasive, instilling just the right amount of darkness, fierceness, beauty, passion and sardonic humour into their Shostakovich string quartet project.


----------



## andresg

Back to this Tschaikowsky set today:










Romeo and Julliet, Sleeping Beauty, Ruslan and Ludmilla
Conductors: Alfred Scholz / Laurenc Siegel (conducts the Romeo & Juliet, Fantasy overture)
Orchestras: Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra / The New Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## pmsummer

VOICE OF THE BLOOD
*Hildegard von Bingen*
Sequentia Ensemble for Medieval Music
Barbara Thornton - director
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## elgar's ghost

First listen to the string quartets of Paul Dessau (1894-1979). Dessau was/is better known for his output for the stage (especially when in collaboration with Bertolt Brecht) and his standing as being, along with Hanns Eisler, the most prominent and influential composer in what became the DDR once he moved to East Berlin in 1948 following a period of 15 years in Paris and then the USA after originally leaving Germany the year the Nazis came to power. Liking what I'm hearing so far.

String Quartet no.1 (1932), no.2 (1943), no.3 (1943-46), no.4 [_Barbaraquartett_] (1948), no.5 (1955), no.6 (1971-74) and no.7 (1975):










Image is somewhat small - performances are by the New Leipzig Quartet on cpo.


----------



## jim prideaux

Perahia,Haitink and the Concertgebouw performing Beethoven's 1st and 2nd Piano Concertos.

(with access to both these recordings and Aimard and Harnoncourt's interpretations somewhat 'spoilt' when it comes to these particular works!)


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2002 - '04.


----------



## Merl

Tchaikovsky from me too. Jurowski and the LPO in great form. Not as good as the pairing of the 1st and 6th but still very enjoyable.


----------



## Guest

Bach - Sonaten Fur Violine Und Cembalo BWV 1014,1016 & 1019 (Sigiswald Kuijken, Gustav Leonhardt) (1990)

So beautiful.........:angel: Beyond the stars.....


----------



## Guest

Franz Schubert CD 11 Dietrich Fischer Dieskau


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Camille Saint-Saens
Piano trio No. 1 in F, Op.18
Piano trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 92*
Trio Wanderer [HM Musique D'Abord, 2005]

Not my usual listening repertoire - I thought I'd discovered all the essential 19th century chamber music works long ago. My new disc this week is certainly the first Saint-Saens recording I've ever purchased. I ran into these delightful trios during our recent TC 100+ piano trios project thread. The Trio Wanderer, who are my new favourite piano trio ensemble, are fresh, lively and immaculate in these quintessentially French* romantic works. Splendid stuff.

*though I hear the influence of Robert Schumann here too


----------



## ProudSquire

*Dvorak*

*Piano Trio No 4 "Dumky" in e minor, Op 90*









:tiphat:


----------



## jailhouse

Mahler - 9th symphony (gilbert)


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Perahia,Haitink and the Concertgebouw performing Beethoven's 1st and 2nd Piano Concertos.
> 
> (with access to both these recordings and Aimard and Harnoncourt's interpretations somewhat 'spoilt' when it comes to these particular works!)


and now listening to the Aimard, Harnoncourt and COE recordings.....if it is possible for music to be charming and reassuring in it's warmth then these pieces achieve that 'in spades'.....


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

I went through the Harnoncourt and Karajan recordings today, but to my ears, Wand is at the top of the heap. As Eliot said, this performance is not so much heard, but "you are the music while the music lasts."


----------



## Selby




----------



## bharbeke

Rachmaninoff: Preludes (Vladimir Ashkenazy)

Rachmaninoff must have been inspired when writing the 13 Op. 32 preludes because they sound amazing. The other 11 are all pretty good with 2, 5, 7, and 9 of Op. 23 standing out.


----------



## bharbeke

Two winners in a row today!

Bizet: Symphony No. 1 (Bernstein, New York Philharmonic)

This symphony is lively, beautiful, fun, and the perfect cure for the blues.


----------



## Wandering Shade

Girolamo Frescobaldi

Il Primo Libro di Capricci · 1624

Gustav Leonhardt,
Harpsichord made by Giovanni Battista Giusti, 1681
& Organ built by Giovanni Cipri in San Martino, Bologna, 1556
with Harry van der Kamp (B) in the _Capriccio obligo di cantare la quinta parte_

Recorded 1979

Deutsche Harmonia Mundi · Editio Classica

This is the first CD edition (1988) of Leonhardt's impressive recording of Frescobaldi's Capricci. It includes all twelve of them, and it is 78' long. But in 1988, most CD players were unable to play discs over 74': we may imagine there were some complaints, and so in 1990 DHM released a new edition omitting track No.11, _Capriccio cromatico con ligature al contrario_, thus 74' long only. (Traverso posted this CD a few days ago.) As far as I know, all subsequent CD releases also lack this piece. Maybe it would have been wiser to omit the _Capriccio sopra l'Aria "Or che noi rimena"_, dropped by Frescobaldi himself when he reprinted his book in 1626?
The original LP release included also the _Toccata terza da sonari alla levatione_ and the _Canzona sesta_.



Traverso said:


> Frescobaldi
> Il primo libro di capricci Gustav leonhardt ( 1979 )


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Cherubini, Missa Solemnis in G*

I got this a while ago on a recommendation from a fellow TC member, so I'll pass the recommendation on. This is a great boxed set for lovers of sacred music.


----------



## pmsummer

*My cat is uninterested, oddly.*










CATALOGUE D'OISEAUX
*Olivier Messiaen*
Martin Zehn - piano_

Arte Nova_


----------



## George O

Girolamo Frescobaldi (1583-1643)

Werke für Cembalo und Orgel

details: https://www.discogs.com/Frescobaldi-Gustav-Leonhardt-Werke-Für-Cembalo-Und-Orgel/release/7092898

Gustav Leonhardt, harpsichord (by Martin Skowroneck, after an Italian model from the 17th century) and organ (by Antegnati in San Carlo, Brescia, circa 1630)

on Harmonia Mundi (West Germany), from circa early 1970s

5 stars


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

The best Oceanides I've heard. The Tempest suites are also fantastic.


----------



## pmsummer

CARE-CHARMING SLEEP
_Songs and Madrigals by:_
*John Dowland, Robert Johnson, Giovanni Felice Sances, John Wilbye, Cherubino Busatti, Benedetto Ferrari, Cipriano da Rore*
The Dowland Project
John Potter - tenor, direction
Barry Guy - double-bass
Maya Homburger - baroque violin
Stephen Stubbs - baroque guitar, chitarrone
John Surman - bass clarinet, soprano saxophone
_
ECM New Series_

On a scale of 1-5, I score this recording a strong 10. This is NOT an H.I.P. recording of Dowland. The saxophone is a dead giveaway.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Gaetano Donizetti*
_Lucia di Lammermoor_
Opera in Three Acts

Lucia Meneghini Callas
Edgardo Giuseppe Di Stefano
Lord Enrico Ashton Tito Gobbi

Started the month with this one, back to it again. Just good entertainment.


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 4 (Rostropovich, Richter)

I don't know why I did not go with these two for my first go-round on this sonata, as I tried all of the others with them. They took it from a piece I did not like to one that I do. The interplay between the cello and piano is delightful.


----------



## deprofundis

Ladie & gentelmans, men and women of heart passionated and devotee, i just bough*t Gesualdo's : *integral madrigals by _Noel Akchoté_, it's a wonderingful darring, bold, rendition, of Gesualdo.I love it, and it cost me my a** (pardon my language please)
Than i would like to had hearing instrumental guitar arrangements gesualdo is even more so genieous, I'm doeing an experience i will make a marathon of Noel Akchoté & thee dark prince hmm right?, cheers folks friends followers.

namaste :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: Piano concertos 1*2*3*4
Géza Anda.


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> *Cherubini, Missa Solemnis in G*
> 
> I got this a while ago on a recommendation from a fellow TC member, so I'll pass the recommendation on. This is a great boxed set for lovers of sacred music.
> 
> View attachment 93340


Should be standard in everyone's collection.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi:* Four Seasons.
I Musici / Felix Ayo.

Another spring day upon us.so.....


----------



## tortkis

With And Without Memory - Lois Svard (Lovely Music, 1994)








"Blue" Gene Tyranny: Nocturne With And Without Memory
William Duckworth: Imaginary Dances
Robert Ashley: Van Cao's Meditation


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Dvorak*
_Piano Quintet In A, Op 81_
Rudolf Firkusny piano

_Bagatelles, Op. 47, For Two Violins, Cello And Harmonium_

Juilliard Quartet


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: arias
Renée Fleming.*


----------



## Pugg

​
_Gluck, Mascagni, Bizet, Gounod, Saint-Saëns, Tschaikowsky, de Falla, Verdi arias._
Grace Bumbry.


----------



## deprofundis

*Roger Sessions* for me tonight complete work for solo, very schonberg-ian if i can says, controlled chaos theory, or serrial classical, Roger Session and *Arnold Schonberg* are the free-jazz of classical, very interresting hmm?.

Serrialism is captivating , only in small dose once in a while, not bad at all, i would says quite enjoyable :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ramirez, A*: Misa Criolla
Navidad en Verano
Navidad Nuestra

José Carreras (tenor)

Coral Salvé de Laredo, Sociedad Coral de Bilbao, José Luis Ocejo, Damián Sanchez.


----------



## Guest

Bach Brandenburg concertos 1-2-3 Gustav Leonhardt


----------



## Pugg

​*Catalani: La Wally*

Eva Marton (Wally), Francisco Araiza (Hagenbach), Alan Titus (Gellner), Francesco Ellero d'Artegna (Stromminger), Birgit Calm (Afra), Michele Pertusi (Il Pedone), Julie Kaufmann (Walter)

Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Munchner Rundfunkorchester, Pinchas Steinberg, conducting.


----------



## Guest

Gombert CD 1
I love the sweet sadness,the longing wich is expressed in these motets


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Piano trios.
Disc 2
Beaux Arts Trio.


----------



## Granate

*Opera Feast XXVI*

*Verdi*
Aida
*Sol. Mirella Freni, José Carreras, Agnes Baltsa, Piero Cappuccilli, Ruggero Raimondi, José van Dam, Thomas Moser, Katia Ricciarelli
Cond. Herbert von Karajan, WSOC, WPO, WC (1980/1988 Reissue Edition)*
--
*Verdi*
Aida
*Sol. Renata Tebaldi, Carlo Bergonzi, Giulietta Simionato, Cornell MacNeil, Arnold van Mill, Fernando Corena, Piero de Palma, Eugenia Ratti
Cond. Herbert von Karajan, SVGM, WPO, Decca (1959/2007 Remastered Edition)*

















_Is any of Karajan's Aidas worth the time after the Solti wind machine? The *EMI/WC* recording offers a terrific role of the Wiener Philharmoniker, with the example of the Ballet and the March, with a more advanced stereo and a mature Karajan on the summit of his career as an orchestral conductor. José Carreras sings perfectly as Radamès and Cappuccilli as Amonasro, but not the same can be told of the duo Freni/Baltsa is decent at least. 
His previous and more considered recording, *Decca*'s in 1959 with Tebaldi and Bergonzi in the main roles. Sounds at times safe, but grand too. The main singers never fail but they are a bit flat in the first half. The biggest dissapointment is the dull March that Karajan conducts. Then, Act III arrives and it is a whole different story, MacNeil's Amonasro sounds so authoritative that the rest of the cast and the orchestra grow and blossom. That is a tour de force. Act IV is another completely different piece that throughout the tracks can seem too lightweight but everything is justified in that "O terra, adio" with the strings playing in such a high key.

This 1959's Aida could be a safer purchase against the misterious, epic and divisive Solti recording with a half invisible Leontyne Price. I personally cannot decide which to like more._


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith




----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano Concertos No 1 & 2
Evgeny Sudbin.

I love those new arrivals!!!


----------



## Guest

Dowland CD 1


----------



## Manxfeeder

deprofundis said:


> *Roger Sessions* for me tonight complete work for solo, very schonberg-ian if i can says, controlled chaos theory, or serrial classical, Roger Session and *Arnold Schonberg* are the free-jazz of classical, very interresting hmm?.


I never thought of it that way, but I see your point. Though it is strictly controlled, it actually sounds free. :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphonies Nos. 3 and 6*

These symphonies are a lovely way to start a day. Especially a stressful one.


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Selby

The Nocturnes


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: Piano Trios Nos. 3, 4 & 5

K502, K542, K548.

Vienna Piano Trio


----------



## Sonata

Bruckner 6 is my work commute music today









The Planets was my dinner and read-to-the-kids before bed music


----------



## Vasks

*Lortzing - Overture to "Undine" (Neumann/Marco Polo)
Mendelssohn - String Symphony #2 (Pople/MHS)
E. Franck - Fantasie for Orchestra (Rudner/Audite)*


----------



## Pugg

​*Berlioz*: Les Troyens à Carthage: Ballet Music
*Lecocq*: Mam'zelle Angot - ballet
*Weber*: Invitation to the Dance, Op. 65

National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## pmsummer

MARTIN LUTHER UND DIE MUSIK
*Johann Walter, Josquin Desprez, Caspar Othmayr, Lucas Osiander, Arnold Von Bruck, Michael Praetorius, Ludwig Sennfl, Sixt Dietrich, Heinrich Scheidemann, Johann Schein, Samuel Scheidt, Melchior Franck, Leonhard Lechner*
Weiner Motettenchor
Musica Antiqua Wien
Bernhard Klebel - director
_
Christophous_


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mendelssohn*
_Italian, Symphony No 4 in A Major
"A Midsummer Night's Dream" Incidental Music_

Cleveland Orchestra
Szell conducting


----------



## realdealblues

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

_Symphony #6 in B minor, Op. 74 "Pathetique"_
*[Rec. 1955]*









Pierre Monteux/Boston Symphony Orchestra

*Igor Stravinsky*

_Le Sacre Du Printemps (The Rite Of Spring)_
*[Rec. 1958]*









Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

_Quintet For Piano And Wind Instruments in E-flat, K. 452_
*[Rec. 1994]*









Piano: Andras Schiff
Oboe: Hinz Holliger
Clarinet: Elmar Schmid
Bassoon: Klaus Thunemann
Horn: Radovan Vlatkovic


----------



## Pugg

​
*Giordano*: Fedora

Zandonai: Francesca da Rimini (highlights)

_Magda Olivero_, Mario del Monaco, Tito Gobbi & Leonardo Monreale

Monte Carlo National Opera Orchestra, Lamberto Gardelli and Nicola Rescigno

Recorded: Salle Alcazar, Monte Carlo, April/May 1969


----------



## Selby




----------



## Guest

Music in Versailles,one of my old time favorites.

The prelude in D minor from Jean-Henry d'Anglebert is awesome,authorative playing by Leonhardt and fortunately very good recorded.
La Sonnerie Marin Marais is such a lovely piece,it gives me so much satisfaction


----------



## pmsummer

6 CONCERTI GROSSI OP. 3
*George Frideric Handel*
The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock - conductor
_
Philips_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1985.


----------



## bharbeke

Bizet: Carmen Suite No. 1, Carmen Suite No. 2 (Dutoit, Montreal Symphony)

These are both enjoyable to listen to. No. 1 gets the edge because it has Intermezzo and Les Toreadors. Is there any piece better at creating excitement than Les Toreadors? I'm a big fan of it. One thing that sets Carmen apart from a lot of classical music is its use of tambourine. Which other works or composers give the tambourine prominence?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Manxfeeder

MozartsGhost said:


> *Mendelssohn*
> _Italian, Symphony No 4 in A Major
> "A Midsummer Night's Dream" Incidental Music_
> 
> Cleveland Orchestra
> Szell conducting


That's my personal favorite recording of the 4th. Having said that, I'm trying out Roy Goodman's effort.


----------



## Ingélou

Anna Þorvaldsdóttir: Aeriality - on YouTube. 





As recommended by Selby on the thread: What are 3 works in the Modernist era that you view ARE Masterpieces.

Do you know what - it's fabulous!


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling. This February Warner release has received more than a few rave reviews, and deservedly so. Rana's spectacularly aided by piano/recorded sound. Recorded 2016, Teldex Studio, Berlin (TT 77:45). :tiphat:










Related:

https://www.theguardian.com/music/2017/mar/06/facing-the-music-pianist-beatrice-rana

http://www.beatriceranapiano.com/


----------



## realdealblues

*Claude Debussy*
_Images
Prelude To The Afternoon Of A Faun
La Mer_
*[Rec. 1955]*








Paul Paray/Detroit Symphony Orchestra

*Maurice Ravel*
_Rapsodie Espagnole
_*[Rec. 1956]*_
Pavan For A Dead Princess_
*[Rec. 1957]*
*
Sergei Rachmaninoff*
_Isle Of The Dead, Op. 29_
*[Rec. 1957]*








Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*
_Symphony #5 in E minor, Op. 64_
*[Rec. 1958]*








Pierre Monteux/Boston Symphony Orchestra


----------



## pmsummer

MUSICKE OF SUNDRIE KINDES
_A Four Disc Introduction to Renaissance Secular Music, 1480-1620_
*Josquin, Lasso, Marenzio, Obrecht, Isaac, Sermisy, Janequin, Gesualdo, Gabrieli, Monteverdi, Gibbons and their lesser known contemporaries*
The Consort of Musicke
Anthony Rooley - director
_
Éditions de l'Oiseau-Lyre - Decca_


----------



## Guest

pmsummer said:


> MUSICKE OF SUNDRIE KINDES
> _A Four Disc Introduction to Renaissance Secular Music, 1480-1620_
> *Josquin, Lasso, Marenzio, Obrecht, Isaac, Sermisy, Janequin, Gesualdo, Gabrieli, Monteverdi, Gibbons and their lesser known contemporaries*
> The Consort of Musicke
> Anthony Rooley - director
> _
> Éditions de l'Oiseau-Lyre - Decca_


How could this eccape my attention,happily to see that there is a reissue on eloquence :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Corelli


----------



## chill782002

Although he will always be remembered as a conductor rather than a composer, this is an interesting work and, as a live recording with Furtwangler himself conducting, probably the definitive version. Strongly influenced by Bruckner but I can hear the echoes of Brahms in there as well. Probably more dense and dissonant (in places anyway) than either of those composers though. Sound is quite good too as is usually the case with Orfeo's releases.


----------



## Selby

Vaneyes said:


> Sampling. This February Warner release has received more than a few rave reviews, and deservedly so. Rana's spectacularly aided by piano/recorded sound. Recorded 2016, Teldex Studio, Berlin (TT 77:45). :tiphat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Related:
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/music/2017/mar/06/facing-the-music-pianist-beatrice-rana
> 
> http://www.beatriceranapiano.com/


I just read the interview from the Guardian. This stood out to me:

What is the best new piece written in the past 50 years?
"I am a huge fan of Ligeti's Etudes because of their impact on both an intellectual and emotional level."

Not a shabby choice, IMO. I look forward to hearing her interpretation.


----------



## Selby

Unsuk Chin's 6 Etudes for piano (1995-2003)


----------



## pmsummer

Traverso said:


> How could this eccape my attention,happily to see that there is a reissue on eloquence :tiphat:


Yes indeed. Wonderful repacking and great performances (even Mrs. Summer likes them). The DECCA - Eloquence case has the Éditions de l'Oiseau-Lyre cover on the booklet.


----------



## deprofundis

Tonight i'm into serrialists like yesterday, i'm currently listening to *Arnold Schonberg* : Le Pierrot Lunaire and
* Roger Sessions* complete music for 1 piano, i want to see the similarity between both, there own signature and blue print too.After this some *Anton Webern*.I would like to point out Le pierrot lunaire on naxos is excellent one of the best.

Goodnight , i'm sleeping early tonight, during week this is usually routine, thus said if i dont struggle whit insomnia, i would like to salute friends & followers, please take care and enjoy the music.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1997.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Sibelius 5th x 2. Very interesting hearing Sibelius' original and then the revision four years later. If it were me, I would have been happy with the original version but I'm glad Sibelius wasn't content


----------



## padraic




----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Don Giovanni - Act 1
Wilhelm Furtwängler & the Wiener Philarmoniker*

I can't sleep despite an early start in so in a choice between staring at the ceiling or listening to music at low volume, we have a clear winner.

With a cast including Cesare Siepi, Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Otto Edelman, Walter Berry et al. this is a remarkable recording.

This is a piece which has been well served on disc but Furtwängler remains a firm favourite for me here. The Orchestral playing is phenomenal and wonderfully judged, with an incredible vocal cast.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Liszt*
_The Operatic Liszt_

Raymond Lewenthal

_Hexameron variations by Chopin, Thalberg, Herz et al put together by Liszt
Reminisences de Norma_


----------



## Guest

Listened to the second volume today. These Preludes and Fugues are so imaginative, and played to perfection. Great sound.


----------



## Harmonie

The "Erbarme Dich" aria from Johann Sebastian Bach's St. Matthew's Passion. I'm not generally a fan of the opera/oratorio style of singing, but some of it from the Baroque era is really beautiful I've found.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*; Symphony 6 Pathétique'
Leonard Bernstein conducting.


----------



## Pugg

realdealblues said:


> *Claude Debussy*
> _Images
> Prelude To The Afternoon Of A Faun
> La Mer_
> *[Rec. 1955]*
> 
> View attachment 93351
> 
> Paul Paray/Detroit Symphony Orchestra
> 
> *Maurice Ravel*
> _Rapsodie Espagnole
> _*[Rec. 1956]*_
> Pavan For A Dead Princess_
> *[Rec. 1957]*
> *
> Sergei Rachmaninoff*
> _Isle Of The Dead, Op. 29_
> *[Rec. 1957]*
> 
> View attachment 93352
> 
> Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> 
> *Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*
> _Symphony #5 in E minor, Op. 64_
> *[Rec. 1958]*
> 
> View attachment 93353
> 
> Pierre Monteux/Boston Symphony Orchestra


Did I miss you buying the Living stereo box realdealblues ?


----------



## Pugg

Harmonie said:


> The "Erbarme Dich" aria from Johann Sebastian Bach's St. Matthew's Passion. I'm not generally a fan of the opera/oratorio style of singing, but some of it from the Baroque era is really beautiful I've found.


Who's preforming if I may ask?


----------



## Pugg

*Haydn*:eyboard Concerto No. 11 in D major, HobXVIII:11
Cadenza: Alexandre Tharaud (with quotation of Marche Turque)

*Mozart*: Piano Concerto No. 9 in E-flat major, K271 "Jeunehomme"

Rondo for Piano & Orchestra in A major, K386

Cadenza: Alexandre Tharaud (with themes of "Jeunehomme")

Ch'io mi scordi di te?... Non temer, amato bene, K505

_Joyce DiDonato_ (mezzo-soprano)

_Alexandre Tharaud_ (piano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie

"Alexandre Tharaud is an atmospheric, characterful pianist whose individuality seems to


----------



## tortkis

Ligeti: Chamber Music (Sony)


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming*: Verismo Arias.


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms*: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51 No. 1

Quatuor ebéne.


----------



## Pugg

*For Mr. Spohr birthday.*

​
*Spohr*: Overture in C major, Op. 12
Leipziger Kammerorchester, Sebastian Weigle
Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra in A minor, Op. 131
Leipziger Streichquartett, Leipziger Kammerorchester, Sebastian Weigle

Nonet in F major, Op. 31

Ensemble Villa Musica.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel: Rodelinda*

Dame Joan Sutherland (Rodelinda), Alicia Nafé (Bertarido), Curtis Rayam (Grimoaldo), Isobel Buchanan (Eduigo), Huguette Tourangeau (Unulfo) & Samuel Ramey (Garibaldo)

Welsh National Opera Orchestra, Richard Bonynge, conducting.


----------



## Ziggabea

Schoenberg - Ode To Napoleon


----------



## timh

Humphrey Searle Symphony No 4.


----------



## chord

'Falses' at work.






review


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizet*: L'Arlesienne Suite No. 1
La jolie fille de Perth suite
Patrie Overture, Op. 19
Roma, symphony for orchestra in C major

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, _John Lanchbery_


----------



## Badinerie

The sun is shining through the living room window and this lp is shining from the Turntable.....


----------



## Guest

pmsummer said:


> Yes indeed. Wonderful repacking and great performances (even Mrs. Summer likes them). The DECCA - Eloquence case has the Éditions de l'Oiseau-Lyre cover on the booklet.


I just purchased this set.









I also found this one, but I have to wait I am short in pecunias.


----------



## Janspe

*N. Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major, Op. 6
L. Spohr: Violin Concerto No. 8 in A minor, Op. 47*
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, led by Eiji Oue
Hilary Hahn, violin









Say what you want about Paganini's music, but sometimes it's simply _fun_ to listen to virtuoso fireworks! As to the Spohr concerto, I think it's a very attractive little piece and I'd be happy to hear it live one day. Hahn gives a stunning account of both works.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: arias*
_Anna Moffo_
1. Vespri Siciliani, Act V: "Mercè, dilette amiche"
2. Ernani, Act I: "Surta è la notte..Ernani, Ernani, involami"
3. Aida, Act III: "Qui Radamès verrà...O patria mia"
4. Il trovatore, Act IV: "Timor di me?...D'amor sull'ali rosee"
5. Giovanna d'Arco, Prologue: "O ben s'addice questo torbido cielo..Sempre all'alba ed alla sera"
6. Otello, Act IV: "Emilia, te ne prego..Piangea cantando"
7. Un ballo in maschera, Act III: "Morrò ma prima in grazia"
8. Simon Boccanegra, Act I: "Come in quest'ora bruna"


----------



## realdealblues

Pugg said:


> Did I miss you buying the Living stereo box realdealblues ?


Nope, I actually don't have that one yet. Just been going through my Pierre Monteux Complete RCA recordings and Fritz Reiner Complete RCA recordings boxes. Although between those, my Munch and my Rubinstein sets I have a good chunk of the Living Stereo collection


----------



## Taggart

Traverso said:


> I also found this one, but I have to wait I am short in pecunias.


We should really put up a warning - Reading Current Listening can be damaging to your wealth.


----------



## Pugg

Taggart said:


> We should really put up a warning - Reading Current Listening can be damaging to your wealth.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54

Introduction & Allegro appassionato in G major, Op. 92
Introduction and Allegro Op. 134
Kinderszenen, Op. 15: Träumerei

_Jan Lisiecki_ (piano)

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappan


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Piano concerto no 5/ Choral Fantasy
(Cleveland) Ashkenazy.


----------



## Vasks

_Investigating Iannis_

*Xenakis - Pithoprakta (Le Roux/ Vanguard LP)
Xenakis - Orient-Occident III (Electro-Acoustic/Nonesuch LP)
Xenakis - Akrata (Dufallo/Columbia LP)
Xenakis - Tetras (Arditti/Gramavision CD)*


----------



## Guest

Dowland's Tears Nigel North


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi: Requiem
*
Anja Harteros (soprano), Elīna Garanča (mezzo), Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), René Pape (bass)

Orchestra e coro del Teatro alla Scala, Milan, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## George O

Girolamo Frescobaldi (1583-1643)

Toccate d'intavolatura di cimbalo, Partite di diversi Arie et Corrente
Libro primo 1637
Libro secondo 1637

Blandine Verlet, harpsichord (anonymous, 17th century)

Das Alte Werk, Musica Italiana / Telefunken (Western Germany) from 1973
German release of the Valois (France) record _Pièces De Clavecin_
recorded 1972

5 stars


----------



## Selby

This morning's listening; these _Hyperion __Steves _sure know how to captivate my ears:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1998.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Something a bit off the beaten path...


----------



## Guest

Christian Ferras


----------



## Selby

*Ligeti*
String Quartet No. 1, "Métamorphoses nocturnes" (1954)
String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
_Arditti Quartet_


----------



## bharbeke

Rossini: Il Turco in Italia (Chailly, Orchestra Del Teatro alla Scala)

This was very disappointing. I usually like Rossini's work better. I'm not sure if it is this opera or the singers involved, but it took me _forever_ to get through this 2.5 hour opera. I will compliment the number "Ho da far undramma buffo," but that was the only highlight.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two recent acquisitions - Max I've been collecting recently but this is my first Beethoven purchase for years.

Symphony no.6 (1996) and _Time and the Raven_ [composed for the 50th anniversary of the founding of the United Nations] (1995):










Overture - _Leonora (no.2)_ in C op.72 (1805) and Overture/Incidental music for the play _Egmont_ by J.W. von Goethe for soprano, narrator and orchestra op.84 (1809-10):


----------



## Robert Gamble

Op 76.


----------



## Wandering Shade

John Dowland

Musicke for the Lute

Paul O'Dette, 8-course lute

Recorded 1983

Astrée


----------



## Guest

Schubert Sonata in C minor D 958 - Sonata in A D.959


----------



## Wandering Shade

Her first solo recording, I think. From the start she didn't sound like anybody else… How fresh it is still !
5 stars indeed.



George O said:


> Girolamo Frescobaldi (1583-1643)
> 
> Toccate d'intavolatura di cimbalo, Partite di diversi Arie et Corrente
> Libro primo 1637
> Libro secondo 1637
> 
> Blandine Verlet, harpsichord (anonymous, 17th century)
> 
> Das Alte Werk, Musica Italiana / Telefunken (Western Germany) from 1973
> German release of the Valois (France) record _Pièces De Clavecin_
> recorded 1972
> 
> 5 stars


----------



## Ariasexta

Recently I am totall absorbed with Renaissance chansons, lieder, madrigals, wonderful, dreamy, airy fantasyland for all people with a little Alice in mind. I can not list immediately it is 3:00am here, gotta sleep. Tomorrow will be back to post some chanson/lieder cds.


----------



## Guest

Louis Couperin my favorite :angel:


----------



## Wandering Shade

Is it the 1979 recording without the Pavane in F# minor (yet arguably the most moving piece in the program), but with a D major Suite coming from another source? Do you know the recording date of this Suite, and the instrument ?



Traverso said:


>


----------



## Guest

I have music from Louis Couperin played by Leonhardt,van Asperen(complete),Moroney( complete) ,Hogwood and Cummings,what is your favorite?


----------



## Guest

In honor of HvK's birthday.


----------



## Guest

Yes the divine Pavane,I am listening to it at this moment is track 12 :tiphat:


----------



## Wandering Shade

Traverso said:


> I have music from Louis Couperin played by Leonhardt,van Asperen(complete),Moroney( complete) ,Hogwood and Cummings,what is your favorite?


Blandine Verlet's complete Louis Couperin recording in 5 CDs, on the Ruckers 1624 harpsichord in Colmar (Astrée, 1986~1991), is one of my favorite recordings. And I am fond of Hogwood's single disc, very beautiful, with the lovely C minor Suite. I have also Moroney, van Asperen's ongoing set (very, very interesting), Rousset, and of course Leonhardt (another favorite). Another remarkable recording is Colin Tilney's Louis Couperin / Jean Nicolas Geoffroy program (EMI Reflexe) posted by George O a few weeks ago.

Noëlle Spieth recorded another interesting complete set in the 1990s. I didn't buy Richard Egarr's recent set, because I didn't like his Froberger.

I recommend a too little-known CD by a gifted Swiss harpsichordist, Jovanka Marville, on the Louis Denis harpsichord played by Paola Erdas in her d'Anglebert CD:
http://jovankamarville.com/blog/2013/06/07/louis-couperin/


----------



## Guest

Bob van Asperen started in 2006,the second in 2008 and his third in 2013.The Hogwood cd is also very enjoyable.
I must confess that I am in such awe for the artistic musicality of Gustav leonhardt that I neglect most harpsichord players.
Yesterday I listened to music in versailles and was again impressed by the way he played the dÁnglebert piece.
I will give attention to the recordings of Blandine Verlet,it is never too late.

I just got a warning when I used your link to Jovanka Marville (McAfee)


----------



## Wandering Shade

Thank you for posting the tracklist and recording data! I didn't know this 1963 recording of the D major Suite. I suspect it is rather a D _minor_ Suite, in fact, with the same pieces he recorded in the 1980s on his Louis, François & Armand-Louis Couperin CD (Philips).



Traverso said:


> Yes the divine Pavane,I am listening to it at this moment is track 12 :tiphat:


----------



## Wandering Shade

Traverso said:


> Bob van Asperen started in 2006,the second in 2008 and his third in 2013.


Bob van Asperen apparently recorded a fourth volume on the 1640 Ruckers in the Velen Castle, and a program of French 17th-c. music on the recently restored 1628 Ruckers in Versailles:
https://www.aeolus-music.com/ae_fr/Plus/Nouvelles-et-articles/Recording-with-Ruckers-harpsichord
https://www.aeolus-music.com/Mehr/N...such-beim-Sonnenkoenig-Aufnahme-in-Versailles

He recorded the fourth volume in 2008: let's hope we won't wait _too_ long for this one ! (The 8th & last volume of his Froberger Edition, recorded in 2001, has been released last year.) Maybe that's because he needs time to write the remarkable booklet essays.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

This direct-to-disc LP has startling clarity and basically places the harpsichord in one's room. Vibrant playing, too.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

After this recording was finished, the engineer should have flipped on the studio speakers and said, "That was a nice run-through. Now let's do it again, but this time, let's have the brass section TUNE UP!" As Napoleon Dynamite said, "Gosh."


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2002.


----------



## George O

La Dynastie des Couperin

Louis Couperin (circa 1626-1661):
Prelude non mesuré en fa
Chaconne en ré mineur
Sarabande en fa
Tombeau de M. de Blancrocher
Grand Pavane

François Couperin (1668-1733):
Prélude
Les Barricades mystérieuses (incredibly fast at 1 min 48 secs)
Le Moucheron
Les Bergeries

Armand-Louis Couperin (1727-1789):
La Victoire
L'affligée
Les Caqueteuses

Gervais-François Couperin (1759-1826):
Variations sur l'air du "Ah, ça ira"

Huguette Gremy-Chauliac, harpsichord
(Clavecin Bédart, d'après le Ruckers de 1646 du Musée du Conservatoire de Paris)

on Disques a Charlin (France), from late 1960s?

5 stars










Scott Ross called her his best teacher.


----------



## Selby

This is a lovely recording. I can't help but move into a fantasy of Stephen Hough, probably my favorite living pianist, doing a survey of Hovhaness miniatures. He has the perfect touch for them. Oh to dream.


----------



## Vaneyes

For HvK's birthday, recorded 1965 - '73.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

On radio:
*William Schuman *- Symphony no. 4
Interesting symphony. I need to explore more this composer.


----------



## Janspe

*M. Reger: Violin Concerto in A major, Op. 101*
Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra, led by Hannu Lintu
Benjamin Schmid, violin









This piece is a _monster_. Approach with caution, and be prepared to listen to almost an _hour-long_ concerto with relatively little memorable material and a lot of dense, late romantic writing. I'm not quite sure what I think of it, but I'm sure to revisit it many times after this initial exposure. I have a feeling that it might grown on me if I give it enough time!


----------



## deprofundis

I'm currently lisening to* Gesualdo's* last madrigals book 5, thee double madrigal, the utter most darring, experimental, by mister *Noel Akchoté * from _France,_ this is incredible, i both the complete madrigal 1-5 of his. he skillful guitar player, i like his *Gombert* and* Hildegard von bingen* guitare arrangement.

Also his Solage works for guitar and his Machaut messe de notre dame is on my wish list.
:tiphat: Noel Akchoté, and i would like to salute friends and followers outhere hey hello!!! & goodnignt.

After this sessions of Gesualdo i may lisen to good old franco-flemish polyphony, you can'tt go wrong whit this
or maybe , because i says maybe obscur italian madrigalists if sleeping time faulter, and i wake up after 4hours in the midle of the night, i'm getting use to this hey, i dont care, i wont go grumpy on this.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J S*: Goldberg Variations, BWV988
Igor Levit (piano)


----------



## Pugg

bharbeke said:


> Rossini: Il Turco in Italia (Chailly, Orchestra Del Teatro alla Scala)
> 
> This was very disappointing. I usually like Rossini's work better. I'm not sure if it is this opera or the singers involved, but it took me _forever_ to get through this 2.5 hour opera. I will compliment the number "Ho da far undramma buffo," but that was the only highlight.


Try a different recording then your problem is solved.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> In honor of HvK's birthday.


He died on my birthday, my fourth.


----------



## opus55

Mozart: Mitridate, Re Di Ponto, K87/74a
Hollweg|Auger|Gruberova|Baltsa|Contrubas|Kuebler|Weidinger
Mozarteum-Orchester Salzburg|Hager










Working through my recent purchase of Early Italian Operas by Mozart. These are really great performances so far - listening to disc 3 of 13.


----------



## jim prideaux

early start with Mozart 40th and 41st Symphonies performed by Mackarras and the Prague C.O.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Symphony no 6
R.C.O Bernard Haitink.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J S:* French Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV812-817

Murray Perahia (piano)


----------



## senza sordino

A couple of days with the Czechs and Hungarians

Dvorak Symphony no 8, Suk Serenade for Strings, Dvorak Carnival Overture









Smetena String Quartet no 1, Janacek String Quartets 1&2, fantastic album









Bartok Solo Violin Sonata, Violin Sonatas 1&2, Rhapsody for violin and piano No 1&2, Romanian Folk Dances









Janacek Sinfonietta, Capriccio, Suite from Cunning Little Vixen









Janacek Jealousy, Violin Concerto, The Ballad of Blanik, The Fiddlers Child, The Danube, Taras Bulba


----------



## Wandering Shade

Traverso said:


> I just got a warning when I used your link to Jovanka Marville (McAfee)


Sorry for this: it was a link to her personal website, but you can find information on her Louis Couperin CD here as well, with samples:
https://www.outhere-music.com/en/albums/couperin-clavecin-louis-denis-1658-aecd0751/tracks


----------



## bharbeke

Pugg, I often do try another version of a piece if the first does not work for me. For lengthy pieces, though, it can sometimes be a long while before I circle back to them, and I usually wait for someone to praise a different version first.

Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture (Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic)

This overture took a little while to pick up steam, but when it did, it was like a high speed locomotive barreling down the tracks. It joins the ranks of Tchaikovsky pieces I like.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cherubini*: Cantatas.
Michael Alexander Willems conducting.


----------



## Ariasexta

Les Cris de Paris : Chansons de Janequin & Sermisy
Ensemble Clement Janequin, Dominique Visse. HMF

Delightful, picturisque, energetic high Renaissance secular chansons!! I feel these songs echo with the paintings of Pieter Brueghel the Elder(1525-1569) very well, conveying the mood and the spirit of highly diverse social life of the age. There are sweet melodies by Sermisy also expressive energies by Janequin alike. If you can not start enjoying this type of music quickly, I recommend you to enjoy Brueghel the Elder`s paintings first, and then turn to this disc. Also do not miss the magical lute pieces. There are more excellent secular songs discs to recommend, anyway, people you must discover this fascinating repertoir!


----------



## Pugg

bharbeke said:


> Pugg, I often do try another version of a piece if the first does not work for me. For lengthy pieces, though, it can sometimes be a long while before I circle back to them, and I usually wait for someone to praise a different version first.
> 
> Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture (Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic)
> 
> This overture took a little while to pick up steam, but when it did, it was like a high speed locomotive barreling down the tracks. It joins the ranks of Tchaikovsky pieces I like.


You can try the Naxos one, not "high" paid stars but a very fine recording.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera*

Leontyne Price (Amelia), Carlo Bergonzi (Riccardo), Robert Merrill (Renato), Shirley Verrett (Ulrica), Reri Grist (Oscar), Mario Basiola Jnr (Silvano), Ezio Flagello (Samuele), Ferruccio Mazzoli (Tom)

RCA Italiana Opera Chorus & RCA Italiana Opera Orchestra, Erich Leinsdorf



> Presto Classical/ Katherine Cooper
> 
> "With Leontyne Price's regal Amelia, Carlo Bergonzi's fervent Riccardo, Robert Merrill's imposing Renato, and Reri Grist's button-cute Oscar, Erich Leinsdorf's 1966 Ballo with the RCA Italiana Opera forces still packs a real punch; the eerie melodrama of both the incantation-scene (a hair-raising Shirley Verrett as Ulrica) and the graveyard sequence chill to the bone."


----------



## Guest

Dowland Pavans,Galliards and Almains Lute music 3 
Nigel North


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Berlioz*
_Symphonie Fantastique_

Philharmonia Orchestra
Otto Klemperer conducting


----------



## Pugg

​*Scarlatti*: Sonatas.
_Alexandre Tharaud ._


----------



## Guest

Henry Purcell: The British Orpheus

Purcell Odes

Julia Gooding/James Bowman/Christopher Robson/Howard Crook/David Wilson-Johnson/Michael George/Choir of the Age of Enlightenment/Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment/Gustav Leonhardt


----------



## Pugg

​
*Hol *: Symphonies 1&3
Residentie orchestra The Hague.
Matthias Bamert conducting.


----------



## hpowders

OldFashionedGirl said:


> On radio:
> *William Schuman *- Symphony no. 4
> Interesting symphony. I need to explore more this composer.


Good choice. Please try Schuman's 6th, 8th and 10th. I think you might enjoy them!!


----------



## Andolink

Really impressed with this outstanding new release of orchestral works by *Simon Holt* from British new music label NMC:


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*; Arias
Edda Moser.


----------



## pmsummer

BATTAGLIE E LAMENTI
_16th & 17th Century Venetian Compositions_
Hespèrion XX
Montserrat Figueras - soprano
Graham Pushee - countertenor
Harry van der Kamp - bass
Ton Koopman - organ, harpsichord
Bruce Dickey - cornett
*Jordi Savall* - bass viol, director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Prokofiev / Strauss* : Violin Sonatas
Zuckerman/ Neikrug


----------



## Vasks

_Long Playing records_

*Shchedrin - Solemn Overture (Svetlanov/Melodiya)
Shostakovich - Symphony #11 (Stokowski/Capital)*


----------



## Guest

I go further with Purcell,this cd just arrived this afternnon.


----------



## chord

Traverso said:


> I have music from Louis Couperin played by Leonhardt,van Asperen(complete),Moroney( complete) ,Hogwood and Cummings,what is your favorite?


The 6th one...
Another galaxy.


----------



## Pugg

*
*​
*Verdi: Don Carlo*
Live Recording, Vienna State Opera May 6, 1979
Four-act version

Ruggero Raimondi (Filippo II), José Carreras (Don Carlo), Piero Cappuccilli (Rodrigo), Matti Salminen (Il Grande Inquisitore), Mirella Freni (Elisabetta di Valois), Agnes Baltsa (Eboli), Marjon Lambriks (Tebaldo), Ewald Aichberger (Il conte di Lerma), Thomas Moser (Un araldo reale) & Edita Gruberova (La voce dal cielo)

Chorus & Orchestra of the Vienna State Opera, Herbert von Karajan conducting.


----------



## Selby

The Mazurkas
Not Rubinstein but absolutely deft, enjoyable; this is a great set, Ohlsson is very consistent in his interpretations, the sound is great.


----------



## Guest

Superb on all accounts.


----------



## Guest

Messiaen Olivie Latry

1. Le banquet celeste
2. Offrande au saint sacrement
3. Diptyque
4. Les corps glorieux


----------



## Bulldog

York Bowen (1884-1961)
String Quartet no. 2 in D minor, Op. 41(c.1918)
String Quartet no. 3 in G major, Op. 46(b) (1919)
Phantasy-Quintet for Bass Clarinet and String Quartet, Op. 93 (1932)
Timothy Lines, Bass Clarinet
Archaeus Quartet
Recorded 2001
Naxos 8.571366 [70:22] (formerly on British Music Society)

I routinely find British chamber music from the early 1900's quite compelling, and this Bowen offering easily falls in this category. There are a few other recordings of the Phantasy-Quintet, but the two string quartets are only found on Naxos. Performances and sound quality are excellent.


----------



## George O

Karol Szymanowski (1882-1937)

Sonate Nr. III für Piano Solo, op 36
9 Preludes, op 1

John Bingham, piano

on Thorofon (Germany), from circa late 1970s


----------



## Wandering Shade

Louis Couperin

Pièces de clavecin

Alan Curtis, French 17th-c. harpsichord signed 'D.F.'

Recorded 1975

Archiv Produktion

Another very good Louis Couperin recording. Alan Curtis plays an instrument ideally suited to the music - the same late 17th.-c. French harpsichord on which Blandine Verlet recorded her Frescobaldi recital, posted by George O a few days ago.

The program includes a Suite in G minor (with the great Passacaille in this key), a Suite in D major, a suite in A minor (with the Prélude à l'imitation de Mr. Froberger, and the Sarabande so close to the famous Handel Sarabande in D minor) and a Suite in F major. No Pavane in F# minor, no Tombeau de Mr. Blancrocher, no Passacaille in C major.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Haydn*
_Symphonies Nos 88 and 99_

Concertgebouw Orchestra, Amsterdam
Sir Colin Davis conducting


----------



## Captainnumber36

Just purchased this, enjoying thoroughly! Exquisite music.


----------



## Guest

Lawrence Cummings has no difficulties with the Notes inégales .His Couperin is first class.The recording is very fine.



















The family de Sade is mentioned here.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Today I've listened to Jörg Widmann's Violinconcerto and Luca Francesconi's Insieme II. Thanks tohttp://5against4.com/the-proms-premieres-the-polls/ I decided to check out something new. I really don't know that much...


----------



## Vaneyes

After sampling various *Zemlinsky*, so ordered!


----------



## Guest

It is realy a pity that lawrence Cummings did not recorded more of Louis Couperin.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Brahms *

*Symphony No.3 in F, OP 90*









:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Unaccompanied Violin Sonatas & Partitas
Rachel Barton Pine, modern violin

If someone asked me how these great Bach works should be performed, given all that we know about historically informed Bach performance and somehow, I lost my ability to speak, I would simply point to this CD set.

As close as anyone has come to making a modern violin sound like a baroque violin.

A tremendous achievement, but stay away if you don't like ornamentation, because Ms. Pine liberally decorates repeats in the slow movements.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

Eugen Jochum, Berlin Philharmonic.

After listening to the Dresden Symphony's horribly out of tune brass on this piece, this comes as a welcome alternative and is a good reason to own both of Jochum's cycles.


----------



## George O

Sergei Rachmaninoff (1873-1943):
Suite No 1, op 5 (Fantasie) (for two pianos)
Suite No 2 in C major, op 17 (for two pianos)
Six Pieces for Piano Duet, op 11
Italian Polka (piano duet)

Anton Arensky (1861-1906): 
Suite for Two Pianos, op 15

Dmitri Shostakovich (1906-1975):
Concertino, op 94 (for two pianos)

Aram Khachaturian (1904- ) (arranged by John Ogdon):
Sabre Dance (from "Gayaneh") (for two pianos)

John Ogdon, piano
Brenda Lucas, piano
(husband and wife)

2-LP set on EMI Music for Pleasure (England), from 1984
recorded 1972 and 1975

5 stars


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## DeepR

Concerto grosso No. 3 for two violins, cello, strings and basso continuo in D minor

CHARLES AVISON (1709 - 1770)
*based upon keyboard sonatas by GIUSEPPE DOMENICO SCARLATTI (1685 - 1757)


----------



## Selby

String Quartet No. 2 (1961)
His first quartet from his 'Third Period.' Lovely microtonal experiments.
Arditti Quartet


----------



## millionrainbows

Beethoven "Tempest" Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2

I love the closing movement the best. The whole thing is so introspective, like a fantasy.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphonies Nos. 21 through 26.*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Selby said:


> String Quartet No. 2 (1961)
> His first quartet from his 'Third Period.' Lovely microtonal experiments.
> Arditti Quartet


I'm listening to the Klee Quartet playing this on YouTube.


----------



## Guest

Magnificent playing and sound. (24bit/96khz download.)


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Bulldog

Traverso said:


> It is realy a pity that lawrence Cummings did not recorded more of Louis Couperin.


That's the truth; the Cummings/Naxos disc is a favorite of mine. Although no more Louis Couperin, Cummings has been a busy man on the recording front. Just from Handel, he has recorded the harpsichord suites on Somm and conducted a couple of operas for Accent.


----------



## millionrainbows

Schumann: Violin Sonatas; ECM New Series.


----------



## Granate

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*
> 
> Eugen Jochum, Berlin Philharmonic.
> 
> After listening to the Dresden Symphony's *horribly out of tune brass on this piece*, this comes as a welcome alternative and is a good reason to own both of Jochum's cycles.











*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1890 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Eugen Jochum, BPO, DG (1964/2016 Reissue Edition)*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1890 Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Eugen Jochum, SKD, WC (1976/1990 Reissue Edition)*

I think both are good. For me they scored C+. But I knew someone else would notice the role of the Dresden Brass in the Warner recording!


----------



## Bulldog

millionrainbows said:


> Schumann: Violin Sonatas; ECM New Series.


I love those ECM covers.


----------



## Granate

*Opera Feast XXVII*

*Verdi*
Aida
*Sol. Monserrat Caballé, Fiorenza Cossotto, Plácido Domingo, Piero Cappuccilli, Nicolai Ghiaurov, Luigi Roni, Nicola Martinucci, Esther Casas
Cond. Riccardo Muti, CV ROHC, NPO, WC (1974/1986 Remastered Edition)*
--
*Verdi*
Otello
*Sol. Ramón Vinay, Herva Nelli, Giuseppe Valdengo, Virginio Assandri, Leslie Chabay, Nicola Moscona, Arthur Newman, Nan Merriman
Cond. Arturo Toscanini, NBC SO&C, Sony Classics (1947 Broadcast recording / 1991 Remastered Edition)*

















_*Otello*'s obligatory first listening with Toscanini is a fine experiece. I find the plot well written and the music is yet to attract me apart from the Toscanini main singers (impressive Vinay). The mono orchestra takes away much of the enjoyment, but it's the first out of seven.

Good playing of the New Philharmonia in *Aida* and the two main roles are well performed, though they both are an acquired taste and need a little time to adjust to their roles (which I find quite strange, but it's better than nothing). This Muti acclaimed recording is decent enough for me as a gift. 
After a compared listen, I decided to put the Karajan Decca recording of Aida as the favourite, because of the orchestration and the more classic and clear style of Renata Tebaldi as Aida and the amazing voice of Carlo Bergonzi as Radamès._

*1st: Karajan Decca
1st: Solti Decca*
3rd: Muti Warner Classics
4th: Serafin Warner Classics
5th: Karajan Warner Classics


----------



## Captainnumber36

Love Satie, this album is to my taste, certainly!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I just can't live without this these days...Sorry people since it's not so classical  Actually it's from Ultima Oslo Contemporary Music Festival in 2013


----------



## SixFootScowl

Just arrived in the mail today:


----------



## George O

As I Went To Walsingham: Elizabethan Music

details: http://www.sonusantiqva.org/i/S/SwanneAlley/1986Walsingham.html

The Musicians of Swanne Alley / Lyle Nordstrom & Paul O'Dette:
David Douglass, violin, viol
Lyle Nordstrom, bandora, lute (duet), viol
Patricia Adams Nordstrom, cittern, viol
Paul O'Dette, lute (solo & consort)
Christel Thielmann, viols, lyra-viol
Emily Van Evera, soprano, flutes

on Harmonia Mundi (USA / France; made in West Germany), from 1987
recorded 1986

5 stars


----------



## Captainnumber36

These sound great to my ear, picked it up at my local half price books (great place to find Classical gems). I really needed a copy of The Four Seasons, it's such a staple and a great work!


----------



## Selby

*Webern*
5 Movements for string quartet (1909)
_Quatuor Diotima_

followed by:

*Kurtág*
Hommage à Mihály András, 12 Microludes for string quartet, Op. 13 (1977-78)
_Quatuor Molinari_

Ooomph. I'm feeling very satisfied with these new purchases. The second Webern movement (sehr langsam) - no words. Just pure gorgeous.


----------



## pmsummer

GOOSTLY PSALMES
*Anglo-American Psalmody 1550-1800*
His Majestie's Clerkes
Paul Hillier - director

_Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Captainnumber36

George O said:


> As I Went To Walsingham: Elizabethan Music
> 
> details: http://www.sonusantiqva.org/i/S/SwanneAlley/1986Walsingham.html
> 
> The Musicians of Swanne Alley / Lyle Nordstrom & Paul O'Dette:
> David Douglass, violin, viol
> Lyle Nordstrom, bandora, lute (duet), viol
> Patricia Adams Nordstrom, cittern, viol
> Paul O'Dette, lute (solo & consort)
> Christel Thielmann, viols, lyra-viol
> Emily Van Evera, soprano, flutes
> 
> on Harmonia Mundi (USA / France; made in West Germany), from 1987
> recorded 1986
> 
> 5 stars


This looks interesting. What period is it considered?


----------



## Selby

Captainnumber36 said:


> View attachment 93412
> 
> 
> These sound great to my ear, picked it up at my local half price books (great place to find Classical gems). I really needed a copy of The Four Seasons, it's such a staple and a great work!


This is my preferred interpretation. Good find!


----------



## Captainnumber36

Selby said:


> This is my preferred interpretation. Good find!


I never really realized these were Violin Concertos until now. Haha!


----------



## deprofundis

im listening to my new purchased* Russian Rarities,* featuring obscur russian composers worth of interrest, good night folks .tOMORROW I'm hosting an event , private party we will have clam chauders and fresh bread , tea & biscuits, brandy , im a wonderful host trust me, i treat my guest whit respect and dignity it's my moral duty to be a gentelman to be polite you see the picture , one of my friends said i was a perfectionist perhaps so perhaps so.. i says whit modesty.

:tiphat:


----------



## Phil loves classical

The most expensive single CD I ever bought, was out of print:

Nino Rota's Romeo and Juliet Soundtrack


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

Actually, I just have time for the last movement. A lot of people gush over this recording; I need to see what the fuss is all about.


----------



## George O

Captainnumber36 said:


> This looks interesting. What period is it considered?


It's Renaissance music. .


----------



## Captainnumber36

George O said:


> It's Renaissance music. .


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## MozartsGhost

_Aida
Opera in Four Acts_
*Music by Giuseppe Verdi*

Libretto by Antonio Ghislanzoni, aided by the composer, from the French of
Camille du Locle, after a prose sketch by the Egyptologist Mariette Bey

Aida - Zinka Milanov
Amneris - Fedora Barbieri
Radames - Jussi Bjoerling
Amonarsro - Leonard Warren
Ramfis - Boris Christoff
King of Egypt - Plinio Clabassi
Messenger - Mario Carlin
High Priestess - Bruna Rizzoli

Rome Opera House Orchestra and Chorus
Jonel Perlea conducting
Recorded in the Rome Opera House, July 1955


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov:* Preludes
Yara Bernette


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Just arrived in the mail today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


No regrets Florestan?


----------



## Jimjarou

Panufnik - Autumn Music

Hit home recently, as a close friend of mine had a cancer scare (thankfully he got the all clear). Truly a beautiful yet melancholy work of art.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony 4
Edith Mathis/ Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Ariasexta

For Emperor and Pope, Music for Renaissance Court
Song Company, Direction: Roland Peelman. ABC Classics
(Let me skip composers names here, just for you people to find out)

Renaissance motets and secular lieders(german songs), very well performed and fully stuffed in this CD(73minutes). I was actually surprised that an australian label can convey such high quality recording, comparable to any examplary european recording in term of recorded sound and artistic performance. The repertoir recorded here is to be summed up as thrilling, beautiful, ranging from the time of Leonardo da Vinci to Shakespeare, ended with di Lasso`s delightful, energetic german lieders, it will bring you back into their time and drink some wine. Recommended.


----------



## Pugg

​
_Elina Garanca - Bel Canto_
Arias from operas by Bellini, Donizetti & Rossini

Filarmonica del Teatro Comunale di Bologna, Roberto Abbado.


----------



## deprofundis

*Gombert*: A la coronation wat a glorieous cd of ensemble pian & forte, featuring instrumental as well as vocal music, the best gombert i heard in a while, than i bought* Psaume de la réforme* on harmonia mundi, these are the cd i'm gonna lisen to and perhaps also* Guillaume de Machaut *guitar arrangement of messe de notre-Dame by you guest it, Noel Akchoté.

This is the program for tonight, wonderful music :tiphat:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

*Prokofiev*: Symphony No.5
*Rimsky-Korsakov:* Russian Easter Festival Overture; Capriccio Espagnol

The Cleveland Orchestra, Lorin Maazel


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn: The Creation*

Judith Blegen, Lucia Popp, Thomas Moser, Kurt Moll, Kurt Ollmann

Chor & Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Ingélou

Just now I took up another recommendation (by *mmsbls*) in the '3 modern masterpieces' thread by :tiphat: *Phil loves classical*, 
( http://www.talkclassical.com/48204-what-3-works-modernist.html )
*Schnittke, Piano Quintet, on YouTube:*





*The sounds did not delight me (some did - but not the dissonant or frenzied-insect moments), but the artistry interested me. I have a personal way of listening which isn't at all technical, and I read it a little like one of Beckett's plays, as a commentary on life, the universe & everything - until the lyrical ending, which I found beautiful and surprising.

I can see why mmsbls rates it so highly. *:tiphat:


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith




----------



## SiegendesLicht

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Haydn: The Creation*
> 
> Judith Blegen, Lucia Popp, Thomas Moser, Kurt Moll, Kurt Ollmann
> 
> Chor & Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Leonard Bernstein


My favorite recording of Die Schöpfung. Very, very nice.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Jean Sibelius* - Kullervo, performed by the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra and Paavo Berglund.


----------



## Pugg

​_Various composers: harp concertos
Marisa Robles_
( Disc 1)


----------



## Pugg

I love the postwoman:

​
*Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde*

_Jonas Kaufmann_ (tenor)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Jonathan Nott


----------



## hpowders

Louis Spohr Four Clarinet Concertos
Paul Meyer, B Flat and A Clarinets
Chamber Orchestra of Lausanne

Has any composer gone from being so popular and respected during his lifetime to complete oblivion at this time, as Louis Spohr?

None of these works is great but they are charming, dramatic at times and extremely difficult to play. Characterisitics of the Beethoven "sound" with early Romanticism.

Something different!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Britten: St Nicolas, Op. 42*

Peter Pears (tenor), David Hemmings (boy soprano), Ralph Downes (organ)

Girls' Choir of Sir John Leman School, Beccles, Boys' Choir of Ipswich School Preparatory Department, Three boys from the Choir of St Mary-le-Tower, Ipswich & Aldeburgh Festival Choir and Orchestra, Benjamin Britten


----------



## chill782002

Not the best known version of this old favourite but I really like it. Jan Panenka was a great Beethoven interpreter.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Danz/ Mozart and Stamitz*: Clarinet works.

Andreas Ottensamer (clarinet)

Kammerakademie Potsdam, Albrecht Mayer


----------



## Vasks

_On vinyl_

*Grieg - Overture to "Peer Gynt" (Barbirolli/Angel)
Sibelius - Violin Concerto (Oistrakh/Odyssey)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rimsky-Korsakov*: Le Coq D'Or

Norman Treigle , Beverly Sills , Enrico di Giuseppe et al.

Julius Rudel conducting.


----------



## Sonata

Like Pugg, I am also listening to Kaufmann's new Mahler album


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

No. 1 first while waiting for dinner.


----------



## Vaneyes

An early start for Saturday Symphony listening, *Schubert*: Symphony 1, w. VPO/Muti.


----------



## George O

Thomas Tallis (circa 1505-1585)

details: https://www.discogs.com/Thomas-Tallis-The-Tallis-Scholars-The-Tallis-Scholars-Sing-Thomas-Tallis/release/9640910

The Tallis Scholars / Peter Phillips

2-CD set on Gimell Records (Oxford, England), from 2004
all selections previously released

5 stars

''To go from the medieval world of *Ave, Dei patris* to the stark directness of *If ye love me*, to the soaring phrases of *Gaude gloriosa*, to the compact intensity of the *Lamentations* and *O sacrum convivium*, to the incredible sonorities of *Spem in alium* is to travel as far as one man can ever have taken his listeners.'' - Peter Phillips


----------



## Robert Gamble

Started with Arne:









Just finished Alfven's Symphony #2 and Rhapsody #1:








Moving on to some Haydn (Symphonies 93, 99, 100):


----------



## Wandering Shade

As I Went to Walsingham · Elizabethan Music

'The Musicians of Swanne Alley' · Lyle Nordstrom · Paul O'Dette · Emily Van Evera (s)

Recorded 1986

Harmonia Mundi U.S.A.

I'm particularly fond of the song by Guillaume Tessier, _In a grove most rich of shade_, on a poem by Philip Sidney from _Astrophel & Stella_ (track 13). Other fine versions: Emma Kirkby & David Thomas with the Consort of Musicke, and Paul Agnew with Chistopher Wilson.

Inspired by George O's yesterday listening:



George O said:


>


----------



## Wandering Shade

John Dowland

Lvte Lessons · Fantasies, Pavuins, Galliards, Almaines, Corantoes…

Nigel North, 10-course lute

Recorded 1995

Arcana

Ten years before the Naxos 4 CD set, Nigel North embarked on a complete recording of Dowland's Complete Lute Works for the Arcana label (founded by the French producer Michel Bernstein, after Valois and Astrée). For unknown reasons, the project stopped after the first volume. I don't have the Naxos set, so I can't make any comparison; but I am pretty sure that Nigel North shows fine musicianship in both versions of the pieces recorded twice. The grouping of the pieces was different in the Arcana project: whereas they are grouped by genres in the Naxos set, they were grouped by musical sources (for this first & last volume: the ms. called "Dowland Lute Book", the Matthew Holmes ms., and _A Varietie of Lute Lessons_ published by Dowland's son Robert).

Inspired by Traverso's recent listening:



Traverso said:


>


----------



## George O

pieces by:

Giovanni Battista Fontana (circa 1589/90-circa 1630)
Francesco Barsanti (1690-1775)
Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767)
Jacob van Eyck (1590?-1657)
Hans-Martin Linde (1930-)
Makoto Shinohara (1931-)

Clas Pehrsson, descant recorder, treble recorder, tenor recorder, bass recorder
Bengt Ericson, baroque cello
Anders Öhrwall, harpsichord

on BIS (Stockholm; made in W. Germany), from 1976


----------



## millionrainbows

Glenn Gould, various recordings released posthumously as what would have been his projected "The Italian Album." These are especially fantastic Gould recordings.











In retrieving the cover image for this, I ran across an alternative CD which also looks interesting:


----------



## Bulldog

hpowders said:


> View attachment 93422
> 
> 
> Louis Spohr Four Clarinet Concertos
> Paul Meyer, B Flat and A Clarinets
> Chamber Orchestra of Lausanne
> 
> Has any composer gone from being so popular and respected during his lifetime to complete oblivion at this time, as Louis Spohr?


You might be underestimating Spohr's current level of popularity. I don't know about live performances, but many recordings are devoted to Spohr. Take heart!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Checking out new music. Georg Friedrich Haas for guitar quartet right now.


----------



## Wandering Shade

millionrainbows said:


> Glenn Gould, various recordings released posthumously as what would have been his projected "The Italian Album." These are especially fantastic Gould recordings.


I completely agree! Probably the best version of the transcription of the Concerto in D minor after Marcello, BWV 974 (the lyricism of the Adagio, so beautiful and painful at the same time). And a perfect version of the _Aria variata alla maniera italiana_ BWV 989 - an early masterwork that deserves to be performed more often.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

chill782002 said:


> View attachment 93329
> 
> 
> God, Cortot was a great pianist. I really need to find some more stuff by him...


I couldn't agree more, and that recording of the Saint-Saens 4th Concerto has never been equalled, let alone bettered. The big Warner box gives you pretty well all that Cortot recorded and is presently available on amazon for £28.29 (for 40 CD's!! Surely the bargain of the century??) originally issued by EMI, I find the transfers perfectly good though one reviewer on amazon disagrees, but at the price you can't really go wrong.


----------



## jim prideaux

Haitink and the LSO performing Brahms' 2nd Serenade and 3rd Symphony.


----------



## millionrainbows

Morton Feldman, played by David Tudor.


----------



## Guest

Pfitzner Piano Concerto.


----------



## Selby

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 93435
> 
> Checking out new music. Georg Friedrich Haas for guitar quartet right now.


That looks sooo good. I've never heard it. I like your taste more and more, sir.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*

The 1938 recording with the Vienna Phil.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: Piano Sonata in E-flat, Op.81a "Les Adieux"
Schumann: Allegro in B Minor, Op.8/Davidsbundlertanze, Op.6
Brahms: Ballades, Op.10 Nos. 1 and 2
Chopin: Piano Sonata No.3 in B Minor, Op.58 Edith Vogel
Schubert: Variations in A-flat for piano duet, D.813 Edith Vogel and James Gibb

Today I have been enjoying some broadcasts I have on tape by Edith Vogel (1912-1992), a pianist who fled from the Nazis in Austria in 1938 and settled in this country (Britain), becoming a regular broadcaster for the BBC. Alas precious little is available of her wonderful playing, for she was a truly remarkable pianist. You can get, very cheaply the following CD on ebay or amazon:









and anybody who loves Beethoven and wonderful piano playing should certainly consider it. With regard to the tapes I listened to, I've never heard the first two Brahms Ballades played more convincingly (the second is one of the most beautiful performances on the piano that I've ever heard of anything), and the speed at which she takes the finale of the Chopin 3rd Sonata is hair raising, the BBC really ought to release more of her playing, it apparently has quite a collection of her broadcasts. Definitely a pianist who deserves to be better known.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some more new music? Yes, please


----------



## Phil loves classical

Leonard Rosenman's Lord of the Rings Soundtrack. Forget Howard Shore's version. Influenced by avant garde and atonality.


----------



## Guest




----------



## pmsummer

IKOS
*Arvo Pärt - Henryk Górecki - John Tavener - Anonymous Gregorian Antiphons*
Choir Of King's College, Cambridge
David Goode - organ scholar
Stuart Tibbs, Guy Johnson - cantors
Stephen Cleobury - conductor
_
EMI_


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith




----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Beethoven symphonies 7 and 8.

Just one word: wow. Top-notch performance and the best sound I've heard of these symphonies.


----------



## Guest

Wandering Shade said:


> John Dowland
> 
> Lvte Lessons · Fantasies, Pavuins, Galliards, Almaines, Corantoes…
> 
> Nigel North, 10-course lute
> 
> Recorded 1995
> 
> Arcana
> 
> Ten years before the Naxos 4 CD set, Nigel North embarked on a complete recording of Dowland's Complete Lute Works for the Arcana label (founded by the French producer Michel Bernstein, after Valois and Astrée). For unknown reasons, the project stopped after the first volume. I don't have the Naxos set, so I can't make any comparison; but I am pretty sure that Nigel North shows fine musicianship in both versions of the pieces recorded twice. The grouping of the pieces was different in the Arcana project: whereas they are grouped by genres in the Naxos set, they were grouped by musical sources (for this first & last volume: the ms. called "Dowland Lute Book", the Matthew Holmes ms., and _A Varietie of Lute Lessons_ published by Dowland's son Robert).
> 
> Inspired by Traverso's recent listening:


This Naxos box is about 14 euro shipment included (dodax)The recording is not dry in fact very fine .I like it very much.
Paul O'Dette is different but I can't say better.I have lo listen it again and again in different moods.I am very impresed by the way how Nigel North is playing the Bach chaconne.
I was very sceptical by such an undertaking but it is realy very impressive,of course you have to forget the violin.
Comparison can be fun but it is tricky and limited,one has to open oneself for the musical message and that is a different attitude,the will to meet is something totally different than the will to judge.


----------



## Selby

Schönberg
_String Quartet No. 2 in F sharp minor, with soprano, Op. 10 (1908)_
Quatuor Diotima
Sandrine Piau

I continue to be impressed with this gorgeous box set. The playing is consistent and lovely, sound quality is great. 
Sandrine Piau's voice is spectacular, a real highlight.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith




----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Symphony no 1
V.P Riccardo Muti.
For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tartini*: Violin concertos

Concerto in A major, D.96
Violin Concerto in B minor, D.125
Violin Concerto in C major, D2
Violin Concerto in A minor D115
Violin Concerto in F major, D67

Piero Toso (violin)

I Solisti Veneti, Claudio Scimone

For Mr. Tartini's birthday.


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> Like Pugg, I am also listening to Kaufmann's new Mahler album


Did you like it as much as I do?


----------



## Pugg

Bulldog said:


> You might be underestimating Spohr's current level of popularity. I don't know about live performances, but many recordings are devoted to Spohr. Take heart!


I say hallelujah and amen .


----------



## Pugg

​*Liszt*: Liebestraum No. 3/ Gnomenreigen
Etudes de concert/ Un sospiro
Funérailles /La campanella/: Waldesrauschen
Grand Galop chromatique/ Rhapsodie espagnole
Wagner-Liszt: Tannhäuser


----------



## Selby

Hovhaness
String Quartets


----------



## Pugg

*Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor, S178*

Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 2 in G sharp minor, Op. 19 'Sonata Fantasy'

Ivo Pogorelich (piano)

All that talk about Liszt!


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler*: Symphonists no 5
Leonard Bernstein conducting.


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Pugg

​*Suppe: Extremum Judicium* (Requiem Oratorio)

Wilfried Zelinka (bass), Margareta Klobucar (soprano), Dshamilja Kaiser (alto), Taylan Reinhard (tenor)
Choir and Extra-Choir of Oper Graz & Grazer Philharmonisches Orchester, Adriano Martinolli, conducting.


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Wandering Shade

Traverso said:


> Comparison can be fun but it is tricky and limited,one has to open oneself for the musical message and that is a different attitude,the will to meet is something totally different than the will to judge.


I agree, but I see comparison as a way to catch better what makes each interpretation unique, and the different aspects of the music they highlight. And I find interesting, as it would be possible in this case (Nigel North performing Dowland's lute music), to compare two versions of the same works by the same performer a decade apart, or more: it reveals the evolution of a great performer's artistry, and of his relationship with a composer particularly important to him.

In the case of Nigel North's Dowland, we can even compare the 2004~2007 recording to the 1995 disc AND to his contribution to the collective L'Oiseau-Lyre recording in 1980 - a set I posted a few weeks ago, which is my favorite one:



Wandering Shade said:


>


----------



## Granate

*Opera Feast XXVIII*

*Verdi*
Otello
*Sol. Carlo Cossutta, Margaret Price, Gabriel Bacquier, Petr Dvorský, Jane Berbié, Kurt Moll, Stafford Dean, Kurt Equiluz, Hans Helm
Cond. Georg Solti, WSK, WSOC, WPO, Decca (1978/1999 Remastered Edition)*
--
*Verdi*
Otello
*Sol. Jon Vickers, Leonie Rysanek, Tito Gobbi, Florindo Andreolli, Mario Carlin, Ferruccio Mazzoli, Franco Calabrese, Robert Kerns, Myriam Pirazzini
Cond. Tullio Serafin, CO TOR, Sony Classics (1961/1998 Reissue Edition)*

















_The two first stereo Otellos. The first one, conducted by *Solti *with the Wiener Philharmoniker, leaves a long-lasting memory. This orchestra plays with little passion but with a very big heart for the dramatic spins and lushful sadness of some pieces. I can notice it. In Acts III and IV the opera comes to its tragic form with the three main performers singing with clear voices and refinement (M. Price's Desdemona over all).
For *Serafin's* version, Vickers, Gobbi and Rysanek save themselves from the bonfire. It is an average recording with uneffective transfer to digital and decent orchestration (too many highs and lows in the "Vela" to start with)._


----------



## Granate

*Opera Feast XXIX*

*Verdi*
Otello
*Sol. Plácido Domingo, Cheryl Studer, Sergei Leiferkus, Ramón Vargas, Michael Schade, Denyce Graves, Ildebrando d'Arcangelo, Giacomo Prestia, Philippe Duminy
Cond. Myung-Whun Chung, OCOB, DG (1994)*
--
*Verdi*
Otello
*Sol. Plácido Domingo, Renata Scotto, Sherrill Milnes, Judith Blegen, Frank Little, Paul Crook, Paul Plishka, Malcolm King, Jean Kraft
Cond. James Levine, AOC, RPO, Sony Classics (1978/1998 Reissue Edition)*

















_Two Otellos with *Plácido Domingo* in the main role that cannot change my taste on him, unfortunately. 
The *Myung-Whun Chung* 4D recording displays sound quality and detail but the performance of the orchestra and the singers, excluding Sergei Leiferkus, is just acceptable. In the *James Levine* acclaimed version with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Domingo is not splendid either until the "Niun Mi Tema" when he shows unrecognisable drama skills in his voice. Both in orchestra and singers, this version is a good standard and a safe choice for a gift._


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Pugg

​*John Field:* Complete piano music.
disc 3
Pietro Spada.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Arias.*
Dame Kiri te Kanawa.
Gracious as ever.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*

It's funny they call these the "early recordings," because Walter was in his 50s when this was recorded.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann:* Romances (3), Op. 94
Transcriptions for clarinet and piano: Herzeleid, Op. 107 No. 1; Die Spinnerin, Op. 107 No. 4; Sängers Trost, Op. 127 No. 1; Abenlied, Op. 107 No. 6

Stücke im Volkston (5), Op. 102

Transcriptions for clarinet and piano: Mein schöner Stern!, Op. 101 No. 4; Dein Angesicht, Op. 127 No. 2; Abenlied für Klavier vierhändig; Nachlicht, Op. 96 No. 1

Fantasiestücke, Op. 73

_Martin Fröst_ (clarinet), _Roland Pöntinen_ (piano)


----------



## Selby

*Scriabin*
Trois Morceaux, Op. 2 (1889)
3 Études, Op. 65 (1912)
_Maria Lettberg_

*Debussy*
String Quartet in G minor, L 85 (1893)
_Quatuor Ebène_

*Beethoven*
String Quartet No. 1 in F major, Op. 18/1 (1799)
_Takács Quartet_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 8*

Walter is conducting the Vienna Phil. in 1936. It takes a minute to adjust to the sound, even with the remastering, but so far, it's amazing. I'm not a big fan of the 8th, but this one is compelling: lyrical but still capturing the drama without wearing it on its sleeve. It's the first time I've been disappointed that the symphony stops after the second movement.


----------



## George O

Kurt Weill (1900-1950): Concerto for Violin and Wind Orchestra, op 12
-Detmold Wind Ensemble / Jost Michaels
-the great Susanne Lautenbacher, violin
-recorded 1975

Karl Amadeus Hartmann (1905-1963): Concerto funebre for Violin and String Orchestra
-Susanne Lautenbacher, violin
-Württemburg Chamber Orchestra, Heilbronn / Jörg Faerber
-recorded 1977

on Candide (NYC), from 1978

5 stars


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## jim prideaux

Finzi-Cello Concerto,Ecologue and Grand Fantasia and Toccata......performed by Tim Hugh,Peter Donohoe,Howard Griffiths and the Northern Sinfonia. (on Naxos....budget label,really?)


----------



## Pugg

​*Sibelius / Schumann*: Violin concertos

Gidom Kremer/ Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Guest

Gustav Leonhardt The Arp Schnitger organ St Jacobi Hamburg
An exceptionally well recorded organ CD .***** :angel:
Very fine music and a must for organ devotees.


----------



## Vasks

_Newly acquired disc gets its first spin_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Obras Maestras Del Canto Grego*

~ Coro De Monjes Del Monasterio

( Canto Gregoriano - Major Works of Gregorian Chant)


----------



## MozartsGhost

*J.S. Bach*
_Peasant Cantata
Coffee Cantata_

Linde Consort


----------



## premont

George O said:


> -the great Susanne Lautenbacher, violin


Yes, the great Susanne Lautenbacher.


----------



## chill782002

Legend has it that Barbirolli insisted on recording the last movement at night because, "such music should not be played in daylight".


----------



## bharbeke

Spohr: Clarinet Concerto No. 3 (Ernst Ottensamer, Johannes Wildner, Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra)

Bruch: Octet in B-Flat (Kodaly Quartet, Auer Quartet)

The Spohr concerto is amazing! I would say it closely rivals Mozart's clarinet concerto for quality. Bruch's octet is above average.


----------



## Granate

*Opera Feast XXX*









*Verdi*
Otello
*Sol. James McCracken, Gwyneth Jones, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Piero de Palma, Anna di Stasio, Florindo Andreolli, Alfredo Giacomonti, Leonardo Monreale, Glynne Thomas
Cond. John Barbirolli, AOC, NPO, WC (1968/1994 Remastered Edition)*









*Verdi*
Otello
*Sol. Mario del Monaco, Renata Tebaldi, Aldo Protti, Nello Romanato, Ana Raquel Satre, Fernando Corena, Tom Krause, Athos Cesarini, Libero Arbace
Cond. Herbert von Karajan, WKnC, KVWSO, WPO, Decca (1961/2007 Remastered Edition)*

_*Barbirolli* signs a top-choice Otello. British fans are totally right. The sound engineering for the special effects, the depth of the orchestra and the unbeatable Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau as Jago delights my ears. Plus Gwyneth Jones as Desdemona with a bright and warm voice is very difficult to beat for me.
After this, I hoped that *Karajan*'s celebrated Otello with Mario del Monaco for *Decca* was No.1, but it isn't the case. Del Monaco is agruably the best Otello I listened to out of seven recordings, the rest is lower. The Wiener Philharmoniker plays in the same level as the Aida recording. Not much depth but loud and spectacular percussions. Protti does not make a great Jago. Overall, it is a good and safe recording, as the Levine/Domingo. The nice point is the well conducted ballet music of Act III._

*Otello Results*
*1st: Barbirolli Warner Classics
1st: Solti/Cossutta Decca*
3rd: Levine/Domingo Sony Classics
4th: Karajan Decca
5th: Toscanini Sony Classics
6th: Serafin Sony Classics
7th: Myung-Whun Deutsche Grammophon

The list is even tighter in the top than how it was with Aida. I find simply both versions extraordinary while being different. It is a tie again. This opera has turned difficult for me to listen, as I began to remember key moments and get bored with the rest. 
I appreciate Otellos with a deep orchestral sound (which Solti/Cossutta achieves) clean and light Desdemonas and, last but most important, *a dignified, elegant Jago*. Every humorous or Disney villain Jago has my door shut down.


----------



## George O

premont said:


> Yes, the great Susanne Lautenbacher.


Susanne is a gift from God. (She was originally called Susi on early Vox releases.)


----------



## Wandering Shade

The Cozens Lute Book

Anonymous pieces, & works by Thomas Robinson, John Dowland, Daniel Bachelar, Laurencini, Equitis Romani, John Danyel, T.S. (?Thomas Smythe), W. Hollis

Anthony Rooley, lute

Recorded 1975

Australian Eloquence · under license from L'Oiseau-Lyre

:: 5 stars ::


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Dmitri Shostakovich
String Quartets No. 11 in F minor, 12 in D flat, 13 in B flat minor, 14 in F sharp & 15 in E flat minor*
Fitzwilliam Quartet

For me, these works are the heart of Shostakovich's string quartet cycle.









*

Georg Friedrich Haas
String Quartets No. 1 & No. 2*
Kairos Quartet [Edition Zeitklang, 2007]


----------



## George O

François Couperin (1668-1733): Pièces de clavecin

Blandine Verlet, harpsichord



















2-CD set on Aparté (France), from 2012
recorded 2011

5 stars

I thank M. Shade for calling attention to this gorgeous set. I had mistakenly assumed it was just a highlights re-release of Verlet's LPs, so I had never bought it before, but it is a totally new recording, as outlined in this post:

http://www.talkclassical.com/45159-current-listening-vol-iv-821.html?highlight=#post1213728


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1983, 1963 - '65.


----------



## Vaneyes

ShropshireMoose said:


> I couldn't agree more, and that recording of the Saint-Saens 4th Concerto has never been equalled, let alone bettered. The big Warner box gives you pretty well all that *Cortot* recorded and is presently available on amazon for £28.29 (for 40 CD's!! Surely the bargain of the century??) originally issued by EMI, I find the transfers perfectly good though one reviewer on amazon disagrees, but at the price you can't really go wrong.
> 
> View attachment 93437


FWIW, Cortot taught Marcelle Meyer. :tiphat::tiphat:

"Marcelle entered the Paris Conservatoire in 1911 at the age of fourteen enrolling first in Marguerite Long's class. She quickly changed to Alfred Cortot's class who was to guide her to her Premiers Prix in 1913. She played her Camille Saint-Saëns concerto so wonderfully that Alfred Cortot threw himself onto the stage to kiss her."

http://www.bach-cantatas.com/Bio/Meyer-Marcelle.htm


----------



## millionrainbows

Early Mozart, entertaining to see how he develops.


----------



## millionrainbows

Vaneyes said:


> FWIW, Cortot taught Marcelle Meyer. :tiphat::tiphat:
> 
> "Marcelle entered the Paris Conservatoire in 1911 at the age of fourteen enrolling first in Marguerite Long's class. She quickly changed to Alfred Cortot's class who was to guide her to her Premiers Prix in 1913. She played her Camille Saint-Saëns concerto so wonderfully that Alfred Cortot threw himself onto the stage to kiss her."
> 
> http://www.bach-cantatas.com/Bio/Meyer-Marcelle.htm


That's interesting info, Vaneyes. I'm a big fan of Marcelle Meyer, and see her as a champion of modernism, with her Stravinsky playing especially.


----------



## Guest

Dowland CD 4

The last of this set,music that transports me in a kind of delighted dreamy state,so far away of the ugliness of everyday life.
It makes me blissfully happy.:angel:


----------



## Guest

Heinrich Schütz Opus Ultimum ( der Schwanengesang)










CD 1
Psalm 119 (beginning)
1. I Aleph et Beth: Wohl denen, die ohne Wandel leben (SWV482) [5:17] 
2. II Gimel et Daleth: Tue wohl deinen Knechte (SWV483) [5:49] 
3. III He et Vau: Zeige mir, Herr, den Weg deiner Rechte (SWV484) [6:10] 
4. IV Dsaïn et Chet: Gedenke deinem Knechte an dein Wort (SWV485) [7:08] 
5. V Thet et Jod: Du tust guts deinem Knechte, Herr (SWV486) [7:45] 
6. VI Caph et Lamed: Meine Seele verlanget nach deinem Heil (SWV487) [7:37] 
7. VII Mem et Nun: Wie habe ich dein Gesetze so lieb (SWV488) [9:13]

CD 2
Psalm 119 (conclusion)
1. VIII Samech et Aïn: Ich hasse die Flattergeister (SWV489) [7:44] 
2. IX Pe et Zade: Deine Zeugnisse sind wunderbarlich (SWV490) [6:55] 
3. X Koph et Resch: Ich rufe von ganzem Herzen (SWV491) [8:02] 
4. XI Schin et Thau: Die Fürsten verfolgen mich ohn Ursach (SWV492) [8:19]

Psalm 100
5. XII Jauchzet dem Herrn, alle Welt! (SWV493) [7:35]

Deutsches Magnificat
6. Meine Seele erhebt den Herren (SWV494) [7:46]


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mozart*
_Piano Concertos Nos 9 & 17_

London Symphony Orchestra
Rudolf Serkin piano
Abbado conducting


----------



## bharbeke

I tried the Minkowski version of Handel's Julius Caesar, and the harpsichord was too much for me. Is there a good version of this opera that has more modern instruments or a more subdued harpsichord?


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mozart*
_Piano Concertos Nos 20 & 12_
London Symphony Orchestra
Rudolf Serkin piano
Abbado conducting


----------



## Guest

Some distinctly non-audience friendly (and non-guitarist--I've tried playing a few of these!) pieces, but they are very well played and recorded, if a bit distant in sonic perspective.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mozart*
_Piano Concertos Nos 21 & 23_
London Symphony Orchestra
Rudolf Serkin piano
Abbado conducting


----------



## senza sordino

Some of this and that

Higdon and Tchaikovsky Violin Concerti, Hilary Hahn autographed my cd two months ago. I like the Higdon Concerto, quite accessible. The composer creates a nice sound world. And Hilary Hahn's playing is impeccable 









Bartok Contrasts, Khachaturian Trio for clarinet, violin and piano, Milhaud Suite for violin, clarinet and piano, Stravinsky L'Histoire du Soldat arranged for clarinet, violin and piano by composer. An entertaining CD









Kodaly Sonata for Cello, Golijov Omaramor, Cassado Suite for Cello, Sheng Seven tunes heard in China. Fantastic performances 









Bartok Second violin Concerto, Ligeti violin Concerto, Eotvos Seven. The ending to the Ligeti is from another planet, utterly other worldly, wonderful stuff









Bartok Fourth String Quartet, Ligeti first String Quartet and Kurtag 12 Microludes


----------



## Guest

The Mozart today. Sublime.


----------



## pmsummer

SORROW
_A Reimagining of Gorecki's 3rd Symphony_
*Henryk Mikołaj Górecki* - *Colin Stetson*
Matt Bauder - saxophone
Dan Bennett - saxophone
Ryan Ferreira - guitar 
Rebecca Foon - cello 
Greg Fox - drums 
Shahzad Ismaily - synthesizer 
Grey McMurray - guitar
Sarah Neufeld - violin
Colin Stetson - arranger, saxophone
Megan Stetson - vocals
Gyða Valtýsdóttir - cello
Justin Walter - keyboards, EVI

_52Hz_


----------



## Selby

*William Duckworth*
_The Time-Curve Preludes (1977-78)_
R. Andrew Lee


----------



## Selby

pmsummer said:


> SORROW
> _A Reimagining of Gorecki's 3rd Symphony_
> *Henryk Mikołaj Górecki* - *Colin Stetson*
> 
> _52Hz_


Thoughts on this?


----------



## KenOC

From Unknown Composer #4 Salomon Jadassohn (1831-1902), Piano Concerto in C minor, Op 89. Michael Sanderling on the piano. Obscure but fun.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Requiem*

This is an all-star cast from with the Vienna Phil. The recording quality is kind of murky, but what else can you expect from a live performance from 1937? And HIP it isn't.


----------



## pmsummer

Selby said:


> Thoughts on this?


I actually like it quite a bit (Frau Summer not so much). IIRC, Stetson is/was associated the Montreal avant-garde music collectives 'Godspeed You! Black Emperor' and 'Thee Silver Mt Zion'. It shows. His 're-imagining' is closer to a rearrangement than such projects usually are.


----------



## bharbeke

Verdi: Il Trovatore (Callas, Karajan, Orchestre del Teatro Alla Scala, and other performers)

There are some beautiful moments and arias in this opera. This is probably the best I have heard from Callas so far. As is evident from my highlights below, I love the act/scene closers, long notes, and most bombastic parts.

"Tacea la notte placida"
"Di geloso amor sprezzato"
"Per me ora fatale"
"E deggio e posso crederlo"
"Quale d'armi fragor"
"Ah si, ben mio, coll'essere io tuo"
"Di quella pira l'orrendo foco"
"D'amor sull'ali rosee"
"Di te! Di te! scordami di te"
"Parlar non vuoi!...Ha quest'infame l'amor venduto"


----------



## Guest

Dare I say that I prefer two guitars over a harpsichord for accompaniment? Well, I do! Beautifully played and recorded.


----------



## pmsummer

QUATUOR POUR LA FIN DU TEMPS
_(Quartet for the End of Time)_
*Olivier Messiaen*
Trio Wanderer
with Pascal Moraguès - clarinette
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## bharbeke

Cherubini: 6 Piano Sonatas (Andrea Bacchetti)

These are utterly fantastic! My preference is for 1-3 and 5, but Bacchetti's playing on all six is nothing short of marvelous. Whoever recommended this CD to me, I salute you!


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach: Violin Concertos.
*
Perlman / Zukerman/ Barenboim.


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> *Verdi*
> Otello
> *Sol. James McCracken, Gwyneth Jones, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Piero de Palma, Anna di Stasio, Florindo Andreolli, Alfredo Giacomonti, Leonardo Monreale, Glynne Thomas
> Cond. John Barbirolli, AOC, NPO, WC (1968/1994 Remastered Edition)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Verdi*
> Otello
> *Sol. Mario del Monaco, Renata Tebaldi, Aldo Protti, Nello Romanato, Ana Raquel Satre, Fernando Corena, Tom Krause, Athos Cesarini, Libero Arbace
> Cond. Herbert von Karajan, WKnC, KVWSO, WPO, Decca (1961/2007 Remastered Edition)*
> 
> _*Barbirolli* signs a top-choice Otello. British fans are totally right. The sound engineering for the special effects, the depth of the orchestra and the unbeatable Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau as Jago delights my ears. Plus Gwyneth Jones as Desdemona with a bright and warm voice is very difficult to beat for me.
> After this, I hoped that *Karajan*'s celebrated Otello with Mario del Monaco for *Decca* was No.1, but it isn't the case. Del Monaco is agruably the best Otello I listened to out of seven recordings, the rest is lower. The Wiener Philharmoniker plays in the same level as the Aida recording. Not much depth but loud and spectacular percussions. Protti does not make a great Jago. Overall, it is a good and safe recording, as the Levine/Domingo. The nice point is the well conducted ballet music of Act III._
> 
> *Otello Results*
> *1st: Barbirolli Warner Classics
> 1st: Solti/Cossutta Decca*
> 3rd: Levine/Domingo Sony Classics
> 4th: Karajan Decca
> 5th: Toscanini Sony Classics
> 6th: Serafin Sony Classics
> 7th: Myung-Whun Deutsche Grammophon
> 
> The list is even tighter in the top than how it was with Aida. I find simply both versions extraordinary while being different. It is a tie again. This opera has turned difficult for me to listen, as I began to remember key moments and get bored with the rest.
> I appreciate Otellos with a deep orchestral sound (which Solti/Cossutta achieves) clean and light Desdemonas and, last but most important, *a dignified, elegant Jago*. Every humorous or Disney villain Jago has my door shut down.


How taste can be so different, I do agree about the Solti one but my top will always be Karajan on Decca.
Just the opening bars .......


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart* : piano concerto's 1/4
Murray Perahia


----------



## Pugg

​*Weber*: masses.
Someone got me hooked on this CD


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Symphony in E Major; Symphony in C Major
MDR Leipzig Radio Symphony Orchestra
Märkl, Jun


----------



## tortkis

Masters from Flanders: Polyphony from the 15th & 16th century Vol. I ~ Adriaan Willaert and Italy - Capella Sancti Michaelis / Currende Consort / Erik van Nevel (Etcetera, 2009)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Jadassohn*: Symphonies Nos. 1-4
Disc 1

Brandenburgisches Staatsorchester Frankfurt, Howard Griffiths

Wonderful music.


----------



## Pugg

​*Romantic Bassoon Rarities*

Berwald:Concert Piece in F major, Op. 2
Crusell:Concertino in B flat major for bassoon and orchestra
David, Ferdinand: Bassoon Concertino in B flat major, Op. 12
Elgar: Romance, Op. 62
Kalliwoda: Variations and Rondo in B flat major, Op. 57
Kreutzer, K: Variations in B flat
_Klaus Thunemann_ (bassoon)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## chord

Cantigas
review (EN)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi; Un Giorno di Regno*

Fiorenza Cossotto (Marquise del Poggio), Jessye Norman (Giulietta), José Carreras (Edoardo de Sanval ), Vincenzo Sardinero (Gasparo Antonio della Rocca), Wladimiro Ganzarolli (Baron de Kelbar)

Lamberto Gardelli conducting.


----------



## Wandering Shade

Antoine Forqueray

Pièces de Viole · Tome I: Ire & IIe Suites

Jordi Savall, bass viol (Barak Norman, London 1697)
with Ton Koopman, harpsichord & Christophe Coin, bass viol

Recorded 1977

Astrée

:: 5 stars ::

What a pity Jordi Savall never recorded volume II with the three remaining suites !


----------



## Pugg

​
*Barraud*: Offrande à une Ombre
Chausson:Symphony in B flat major, Op. 20
*Lalo*: Le Roi d'Ys: Overture
*Namouda* - Suite No. 1

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray


----------



## jegreenwood

My Sunday morning music tends to alternate between early music and Bach cantatas. Today something relatively light - English madrigals from this recent purchase.

Maybe some music to acknowledge Palm Sunday later on.


----------



## Vasks

*Mayr - Overture to "La rosa bianca e la rosa rossa" (Renzetti/Warner Fonit)
Witt - Concerto for 2 Horns & Orchestra (Baumann +/Acanta)
Beethoven - Violin Sonata #2 (Dumay & Pires/DG)
Meyerbeer - Torch Dance #4 (Jurowski/cpo)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*:

Symphony No. 1 in D major, D82
Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, D125

The Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Claudio Abbado conducting.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Bohuslav Martinu: Symphonies No.1 & 2
Bryden Thomson & the Royal Scottish National Orchestra *









Something to listen to whilst working on some Photo editing. Incredible music with equally so performances.

On a side note, I love the artwork for this boxed set - simple but very striking.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Piano quintet by Arensky. Very nice


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 38, Eine Kleine Nachtmusik*

Walter and the Vienna Phil in 1938. Very spirited performances.


----------



## Taggart

disc 30 of










Only one word for this - Glorious!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Federico Mompou* : piano music.

Disc 4.
Federico Mompou playing


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I think this is an awesome box of great music! Listening to bachianas brasileiras no. 4 (pianosolo version) right now.


----------



## Pugg

​
Mendelssohn: Symphony No.2 "Hymn of Praise" 
(Connell, Mattila, Blochwitz, LSChorus, LSO)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*

Walter and the Vienna Phil in 1936


----------



## Judith

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Bohuslav Martinu: Symphonies No.1 & 2
> Bryden Thomson & the Royal Scottish*
> 
> View attachment 93476
> 
> 
> Something to listen to whilst working on some Photo editing. Incredible music with equally so performances.
> 
> On a side note, I love the artwork for this boxed set - simple but very striking.


Just discovered Martinu recently! Very impressed!


----------



## Ariasexta

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








Luzzasco Luzzaschi, Madrigaux Quinto Libro 1595 
Venexiana. Glossa

Beautiful mannerist madrigals, well-balanced performance, good sound. Luzzasco Luzzaschi was the teacher of the famous G.Frescobaldi, he is known to have composer a lot of keyboard music in a genre of ricercar, the equivalent of spanish tiento. Sadly, almost all of his keyboard works are lost.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gounod*: Romeo Et Juliette
_Freni/Corelli_ and many others.
Alain Lombard conducting.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mendelssohn*

_Octet, Op 20
String Symphonies Nos 10 and 12_
I Musici


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Haydn: Symphonies No. 101 'The Clock' & 102
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 'Unfinished'
Igor Markevitch & the Orchestre National de la Rafiodiffusion Française*

Three incredible performances with power, grace and spirit in the right amounts in just the right places.


----------



## chill782002

Prokofiev's First Symphony is a very creditable pastiche of the classical symphonic style although there are harmonies in there that Haydn and Mozart would never have used. The "Love For Three Oranges" and "Lieutenant Kije" suites are great fun too. Love Maazel's interpretations.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1970 - '79, 1972 - '74.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Fantastic!


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach



















Komm, Jesu, komm, motet for chorus & continuo, BWV 229 (BC C3) 
1 
Komm, Jesu, Komm

Andrew Parrott
7:52 
2 
Drauf shließ' ich mich

Andrew Parrott
1:34 
Trauer-Ode: Cantata No. 198, "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl," BWV 198 (BC A120) 
3 
Chorus: Laß, Fürstin, laß noch einen Strahl

Andrew Parrott
7:03 
4 
Recitative: Dein Sachsen

Andrew Parrott
1:07 
5 
Aria: Verstummt!

Andrew Parrott
3:59 
6 
Recitative: Der Glocken bebendes Getön

Andrew Parrott
0:47 
7 
Aria: Wie starb die Heldin so vergnügt

Andrew Parrott
7:15 
8 
Recitative: Ihr Leben ließ die Kunst zu sterben

Andrew Parrott
0:57 
9 
Chorus: An dir, du Fürbild großer Frauen

Andrew Parrott
2:02 
10 
Part 2, Aria: Der Ewigkeit saphines Haus

Andrew Parrott
4:20 
11 
Part 2, Recitative: Was Wunder ist?

Andrew Parrott
2:14 
12 
Part 2, Chorus: Sedunda: Doch, Königin!

Andrew Parrott
5:46 
Jesu, meine Freude, motet for 5-part chorus, BWV 227 (BC C5) 
13 
"Jesu, meine Freude"

Andrew Parrott
1:18 
14 
"Er ist nun nichts"

Andrew Parrott
3:01 
15 
"Unter deinen Schirmen bin ich vor den Sturmen"

Andrew Parrott
1:11 
16 
"Denn das Gesetz des Geistes, das da lebendig macht"

Andrew Parrott
0:55 
17 
"Trotz, trotz dem alten Drachen"

Andrew Parrott
2:19 
18 
"Ihr aber seid nicht fleischlich"

Andrew Parrott
2:46 
19 
"Weg mit allen Schatzen"

Andrew Parrott
1:08 
20 
"So aber Christus in euch ist"

Andrew Parrott
1:56 
21 
"Gute Nacht, o Wesen"

Andrew Parrott
3:53 
22 
"So nun der Geist dess, der Jesum von den Toten auferweckt hat"

Andrew Parrott
1:31 
23 
"Weicht, ihr Trauergeister"

Andrew Parrott
1:28


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Bliss: Violin Concerto/Theme and cadenza for Violin and Orchestra Alfredo Campoli/London Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Arthur Bliss
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D, Op.36 Alfredo Campoli/London Symphony Orchestra/Ataulfo Argenta

Back home after work and then a lengthy walk of the ubiquitous Snoutey (my beloved collie!!) I felt the need to listen to the Tchaikovsky violin concerto and plumped for this recording by Alfredo Campoli, which was the first recording of it that I owned (that was on the original Decca LP issue), I haven't listened to it for a while, but oh my goodness it's good!! The Beulah CD is a remastering from the original Decca tapes and the sound is wonderful too (Kenneth Wilkinson again), I enjoyed the Tchaikovsky so much that I played the Bliss items that go with it, the concerto was written for Campoli and is superb, deserving to be heard far more often than it is. The Theme and Cadenza was written for a radio play by Bliss' wife, it plays for just over six minutes and is a most beautiful work, this really is a glorious CD, the Tchaikovsky in stereo and the Bliss mono, and highly recommended.


----------



## Captainnumber36

A favorite Jazz album of mine.


----------



## pmsummer

EXTEMPORE II
*A modern Mass for the Feast of St. Michael based on the medieval melody L'homme Armé*
The Orlando Consort
Perfect Houseplants
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Chopin: Ballade No.2 in F, Op.38/Nocturne in G, Op.37 No.2/Scherzo No.2 in B-flat Minor, Op.31/Preludes Op.28 Nos.23 and 16
Bach-Liszt: Fantasia and Fugue in G Minor
Schubert-Liszt: Hark, Hark the Lark!
Chopin-Liszt: My Joys
Wagner-Liszt: "Tannhauser" Overture
Stravinsky: Etude, Op.7 No.4 Benno Moiseiwitsch

Today is the 54th anniversary of the death of Benno Moiseiwitsch, one of the greatest pianists of the 20th century, so I've played this CD of live broadcasts from 1954-60. The playing outstanding, though the recording sometimes calls for tolerance!! Those of you unfamiliar with his art would do well to watch the stunning film on youtube of him playing the Wagner-Liszt "Tannhauser" Overture, and observe in wonderment this supreme musician give the most passionate performance imaginable, whilst sitting perfectly still and letting the music speak eloquently for itself, a lesson many of today's musicians would do well to learn from.


----------



## Guest

Clara Haskil edition not forgotten......










CD 9: Clara Haskil Edition

Domenico Scarlatti (1685 - 1757)
Sonata in E flat major K.193

1.
(Allegretto)
4:01

Sonata in B minor, K.87

2.
(Andante mosso)
4:34

3.
Sonata in F minor, K.386
2:26

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756 - 1791)
4.
Nine Variations in D, K.573 on a minuet by J.P. Duport
13:21

Piano Sonata No.10 In C Major, K.330

5.
1. Allegro moderato
6:20

6.
2. Andante cantabile
6:15

7.
3. Allegretto
5:19

Maurice Ravel (1875 - 1937)
Sonatine, M.40

for Piano

8.
1. Modéré
3:56

9.
2. Mouvement de menuet
2:47

10.
3. Animé
3:35

Robert Schumann (1810 - 1856)
Bunte Blätter, Op.99

11.
Stücklein I: Nicht schnell, mit Innigkeit
1:29

12.
Stücklein II: Sehr rasch
0:52

13.
Stücklein III: Frisch
0:47

14.
Albumblätter I: Ziemlich langsam, sehr gesangvoll
1:03

15.
Albumblätter II: Schnell
0:41

16.
Albumblätter III: Ziemlich langsam, sehr gesangvoll
1:12

17.
Albumblätter IV. Sehr langsam
1:02

18.
Albumblätter V. Langsam
1:41

19.
Abegg Variations, Op.1
6:55

Clara Haskil

Total Playing Time: 1:08:16


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 92*

Bruno Walter with a Parisian orchestra in 1938. Wow, he takes the first movement at a fast clip, but he doesn't forget to make the adagio lyrical.


----------



## tortkis

Jan Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - Markus Goecke (Audite, 2002)








composed in 1979-1989


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Das Lied*

Bruno Walter the Vienna Phil from 1936.


----------



## Guest

Gregorian chant for Easter Schola of the Hofburgkapelle, Wien P.Hubert Dopf S.J.


----------



## Granate

Pugg said:


> How taste can be so different, I do agree about the Solti one but my top will always be Karajan on Decca.
> *Just the opening bars .......*


I applaud those Karajan opening bars on "Una vela! Una vela!", but he is not going to step in the microphone and deliver a "Credo in un Dio crudel" all by himself... Would he?
Don't worry Pugg, it's not a miss for me. Just below other better recordings in my opinion.


----------



## Granate

*Opera Feast XXXI*

*Verdi*
Un Ballo in Maschera
*Sol. Plácido Domingo, Martina Arroyo, Piero Cappuccilli, Fiorenza Cossotto, Reri Grist, Gwynne Howell, Richard van Allan, Giorgio Giorgetti, Kenneth Collins, David Barrett
Cond. Riccardo Muti, CV ROHC, NPO, WC (1975/1997 Remastered Edition)*
--
*Verdi*
La Forza del Destino
*Sol. Plácido Domingo, Mirella Freni, Giorgio Zancarano, Dolora Zajic, Francesca Garbi, Paul Plishka, Sesto Bruscatini, Giorgio Surian, Silvestro Sammaritano, Ernesto Gavazzi, Frank Hadrian
Cond. Riccardo Muti, CO TSM, WC (1986)*

















_The first opera that I will review from the Muti recordings is the *"Ballo"*, with a Domingo who for the first time suits his role with a warm voice. Reri Grist as Oscar and Fiorenza Cossotto as Ulrica are splendid too. Overall, the cast makes the recording rise. My new favourite recording though it is not a masterpiece.
But *La Forza del Destino* shows those fireworks with the Scala Orchestra and Chorus, and Domingo and Freni in their Alvaro/Leonora roles suprise me (the first time I hear them performing on a top level). Muti provides the orchestral depth needed for the tragedy. These two became my new references._


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## pierrot

What an amazing surprise, I confess I've never heard anything of Allan Pettersson before getting this recording and I'm being blown away.


----------



## George O

pierrot said:


> What an amazing surprise, I confess I've never heard anything of Allan Pettersson before getting this recording and I'm being blown away.
> 
> View attachment 93496


That's my favorite one, the 6th.


----------



## George O

William Alwyn (1905-1985)

Fantasy-Waltzes (1956)

12 Preludes (1959)

John Ogdon, piano

on Chandos (London), from 1985
recorded 1984

5 stars

Ogdon recorded these pieces in the presence of the composer and Mrs. Alwyn. The record was released a month after Alwyn's death.



















Olive and William Alwyn, 1953


----------



## JohnD

Captainnumber36 said:


> View attachment 93485
> 
> 
> Fantastic!


I played the first disc from this set the other day after another Complete Beethoven Quartets collection was mentioned and really enjoyed it!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

pierrot said:


> What an amazing surprise, I confess I've never heard anything of Allan Pettersson before getting this recording and I'm being blown away.
> 
> View attachment 93496


Listening to it on spotify.


----------



## pierrot

George O said:


> That's my favorite one, the 6th.


I am definitely looking up his other symphonies after that.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn* : Symphonies 69* 70* 71
Antal Dorati conducting.


----------



## deprofundis

Im into the romantic era tonight obscur classical composers of Russia :
Russian rarities 2 cd featuring name like Rubenstein and ect
Russian Avant-garde music 1905-1926

The music is mostly piano, and it's great, have a nice day\ night friends and followers , passionated classical lovers outhere on talk classical!

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert*: Impromptus.
Murray Perahia.


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*: Symphony no 8
Leonard Bernstein conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Jadassohn*: Symphonies Nos. 1-4.
Disc 2

Brandenburgisches Staatsorchester Frankfurt, Howard Griffiths


----------



## Judith

Peet Gynt Grieg

Performed by 

City of Birmingham Orchestra
Sakari Oramo

As it is morning, thought appropriate with the first movement called "Morning Mood"!

Very well performed! Right tempo and texture!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini: Beatrice di Tenda*

Dame Joan Sutherland (Beatrice di Tenda), Josephine Veasey (Agnese), Luciano Pavarotti (Orombello), Cornelius Opthof (Filippo Maria Visconti), Joseph Ward (Anichino/Rizzardo)

London Symphony Orchestra, Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Richard Bonynge conducting.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Christ lag in Todes Banden BWV 4










1. Christ Lag In Todes Banden, BWV4: Sinf - Taverner Consort & Players/Andrew Parrott
2. Christ Lag In Todes Banden, BWV4: Versus I: Christ Lag In Todes Banden - Taverner Consort & Players/Andrew Parrott
3. Christ Lag In Todes Banden, BWV4: Versus II: Den Tod Neimand Zwingen Kunnt - Emily Van Evera/Caroline Trevor
4. Christ Lag In Todes Banden, BWV4: Versus III: Jesus Christus, Gottes Sohn - Charles Daniels
5. Christ Lag In Todes Banden, BWV4: Versus IV: Es War Ein Wunderlicher Krieg - Taverner Consort & Players/Andrew Parrott
6. Christ Lag In Todes Banden, BWV4: Versus V: Hie Ist Das Rechte Osterlamm - David Thomas
7. Christ Lag In Todes Banden, BWV4: Versus VI: So Feiren Wir Das Hohe Fest - Emily Van Evera/Charles Daniels
8. Christ Lag In Todes Banden, BWV4: Versus VII: Wir Essen Und Leben Wohl - Taverner Consort & Players/Andrew Parrott


----------



## jim prideaux

Ivan Fischer and the Budapest Festival Orch. performing a number of Dvorak's 'miniatures' including 'Legends'.


........and on to (I pod at work) Mackarras and the Prague C.O. performing Mozart's 38th Symphony (the 'Prague' is probably my favourite Mozart symphony, the first movement seems to express something that ....well you probably know what I mean)


----------



## Merl

Pappano's Tchaikovsky isn't to everyone's tastes (it's a very 'operatic' set of performances) and received some mixed reviews but I would like to think that Mr. Tchaikovsky would have appreciated them. They've certainly got me listening to these works afresh and that's never a bad thing. The 6th may be a touch underplayed for some but the 4th and 5th (esp the 5th) are just lovely! Great sound too (although Mr Pappano does a few odd grunts from time to time on these live recordings).


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart & Brahms*: Clarinet quintets 
Berlin Soloist


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I like these guys! They use 2 normal guitars and 2 8-string guitars, so called "Brahms-guitar".


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Jean Sibelius: Symphonies No.1 & 2
Robert Kajanus & the Orchestra of the Royal Philharmonic Society*

Disc 1 of Warner Classics/EMI '_Sibelius - Historical Recordings and Rarities_'.









These are excellent performances, powerful and in the spirit of the Composer. The age of the recordings and source for the remaster have some aural limitations but these (for me) quickly disappear as the music draws me in - performances such as these cannot fail to pull a listener in.

That said, as interpretations go I still come back to Sir Thomas Beecham where applicable. I would place Kajanus a very close second however followed by Berglund (any Orchestra though Helsinki comes to mind), Barbirolli, Rattle (Berlin), Bernstein (New York) and Karajan (EMI ahead of DG). None of these interpretations/interpreters are any less than excellent. It isn't so much a best to worst but my present preference.


----------



## Merl

The Tchaikovsky has finished and to celebrate my car passing it's MOT with flying colours, early this morning, I'm playing this little beauty. Drahos' lighter way with Beethoven is very rewarding, especially in the 4th and 9th. In fact the whole cycle is very decent effort. It's a bit light in the 5th and 7th but everywhere else his way works and the woodwinds sound great.


----------



## Judith

Now 

Schubert Symphony no 2

ASMF
Sir Neville Marriner

from 

The Ten Symphonies Cycle

Beautifully performed!!


----------



## Judith

Merl said:


> The Tchaikovsky has finished and to celebrate my car passing it's MOT with flying colours, early this morning, I'm playing this little beauty. Drahos' lighter way with Beethoven is very rewarding, especially in the 4th and 9th. In fact the whole cycle is very decent effort. It's a bit light in the 5th but everywhere else his way works and the woodwinds sound great.


Lovely way to celebrate! Congratulations!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Molter*: Clarinet Concertos Nos. 1-5 (complete)

Henk de Graaff (clarinet)

Amadeus Ensemble Rotterdam, Marien van Stalen


----------



## Judith

After Schubert 2nd went on to 6th. Now staying with ASMF but with Joshua for

Vivaldi Four Seasons
Beethoven 4th & 7th Symphonies

Getting my cooking done for Passover tonight so these will keep me going!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano Concertos No. 20 & 25.

Julius Katchen piano
Stuttgarter Kammerorchester, Karl Münchinger


----------



## Selby

*Jürg Frey*
Pianist Alone (2004)
Pianist Alone, pt 2 (2013)
_R. Andrew Lee_


----------



## George O

Wilhelm Georg Berger (1929-1993)

Sonata for Solo Violin
-Wilhelm G. Berger, violin

String Quartet No. 6
-Cvartetul de Coarde al Filarmonicii din Cluj-Napoca

on Electrecord (Romania), from 1966

5 stars


----------



## Pugg

[/QUOTE]​
*Mozart*: Piano Trios

The Florestan Trio.


----------



## Vasks

*Carvalho - Overture to "L'amore industrioso" (Minsky/Koch)
W. A. Mozart - Violin Concerto #1 (Grumiaux/Philips)
F. J. Haydn - Symphony #32 (Muller-Bruhl/Naxos)*


----------



## realdealblues

*Edgard Varese*
_Arcana_
*[Rec. 1966]*

*Frank Martin*
_Concerto For 7 Wind Instruments, Timpani, Percussion And String Orchestra_
*[Rec. 1966]*









Jean Martinon/Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven: Fidelio, Op. 72
*
Inga Nielsen (Leonore), Gosta Winbergh (Florestan), Kurt Moll (Rocco), Alan Titus (Pizarro), Herwig Pecoraro (Jaquino), Edith Lienbacher (Marzelline), Wolfgang Glashof (Fernando), Péter Pálinkás (First Prisoner), Józef Moldvay (Second Prisoner)

Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia, Hungarian Radio Chorus, Michael Halasz conducting.


----------



## Manxfeeder

realdealblues said:


> *Edgard Varese*
> _Arcana_
> *[Rec. 1966]*
> 
> *Frank Martin*
> _Concerto For 7 Wind Instruments, Timpani, Percussion And String Orchestra_
> *[Rec. 1966]*


Son of a gun; there's a Frank Martin piece on that disc! I completely blew by that one. I usually concentrate on Arcana when I pull that one out. I'll have to fix that omission when I get home.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ornette Coleman, Skies of America*

Is it classical or jazz? I guess it's third-stream. Anyway, I understand that after the nine-hour recording session, the LSO gave Mr. Coleman a standing ovation.


----------



## realdealblues

Manxfeeder said:


> Son of a gun; there's a Frank Martin piece on that disc! I completely blew by that one. I usually concentrate on Arcana when I pull that one out. I'll have to fix that omission when I get home.


Nice! It's the only work from Frank Martin I have in my collection, but I really enjoy it and the recording quality is excellent too! It's too bad Martinon wasn't really wanted in Chicago and was only there 5 years. Everything he recorded there was amazing!


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer

ELEMENTS
_Fire - Earth - Water - Air (a mother-daughter-project)_
*Marthe Perl, Irish Traditional, Antonio Soler, Michel Farinel, Marin Marais, Tobias Hume, Richard Sumarte, John Dowland, Thomas Ford, Francis Poulenc*
Hille Perl - viola da gamba
Marthe Perl - viola da gamba, treble viol
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Sonata

Wagner: Gotterdammerung in English









These concert arias are wonderful









My first listen to Lucio Silla


----------



## deprofundis

I bought, two cds, franco-flemish (songs called) Leal Amour Flemish composer at the court of Philip 2 and an italian futurist compilation called: Musica Fusturista , the heart of noise this is mundo..

Im writhing these words whit a tear in the eye i seen a good friend today the one that have multiple schlerosis, i helps him walk, to the jewelery store, to make him his amulet, it was pain stricking for him, and i would hold him by the shoulder support his body so he wont felt on floor and he has his canes, is case worsen, but he remain optimistic, courageous, it break my heart to see this he only 28 yrs, buut anyway let's hope the store make him a nice amulet, and he has this specific stone eudialyte , we ask jewelry if they could thumble the stone they said this could'aint, then why did i seen thumble eudialyte on the net, But anyway i send him good vibe, hoping at best his ilness stabilizedCheers folks at talk classical friends and followers.

:tiphat:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I am sorry to hear about your friend's illness, deprofundis.

~~~~~~~~~~

Current listening:
*
Benjamin Britten*
Quartettino (1930)
Alla Marcia (1933)
Three Divertimenti (1933)
Simple Symphony, Op. 4
String Quartet No. 1 in D, Op. 25
String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36
String Quartet No. 3, Op. 94
*Maggini Quartet* [Naxos, 1996-7]

My new discs for this week, and my second set of recordings of Britten's works for string quartet. The Maggini's sound world is markedly different from the Britten Quartet's hard-driven style and spiky dissonance, and they offer a defter, more nuanced account of these Britten works. The one piece in which I prefer the Britten Quartet is in the Simple Symphony (here in its scoring for string quartet, obviously) which does benefit from their assertiveness. Otherwise the Maggini Quartet can be warmly recommended, as usual in British repertoire.


----------



## Guest

No.7-9


----------



## elgar's ghost

An early opera from KW and orchestral works from PD.

_Der Zar lässt sich photographieren (The Tsar Has his Photograph Taken)_ - opera buffa in one act op.21 [Libretto: G. Kaiser] (1927):










Symphony no.2 (1934 - rev. 1962), _Symphonische Mozart - Adaptation (nach dem Quintett KV614)_ - symphonic adaptation of Mozart's String Quintet no.6 in E-flat KV614 (1965) and _Lenin - Orchestermusik Nr. 3_ with finale for choir (1969):


----------



## Sonata

Serenade #1

An early work, Opus 11 but Brahms talent already clear


----------



## bharbeke

Rachmaninoff:

Piano Concerto Nos. 2 and 3 (Ahronovitch, Vasary, London Symphony Orchestra)
Symphony No. 1 (Andre Previn, London Symphony Orchestra)

All three pieces sounded good to my ears. This was my first exposure to Symphony No. 1. The first part of movements 1 and 4 sound a lot like the villain theme introduction from Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan.


----------



## Guest

Paschal de l'Estocart / Ensemble Clément Janequin ‎- Octonaires De La Vanité Du Monde 1983

Vanity,in great supplies available.


----------



## Merl

An afternoon of Schubert, for me today. Again, another set of performances that aren't to everyone's tastes but I like much of Dausgaard's Schubert set. However his last two symphonies don't quite hit the mark so I had to supplement them with Krips' classic 8th and 9th.


----------



## pmsummer

WHAT ARTEMISIA HEARD
_Music and Art from the Time of Caravaggio and Gentilesch_
*Uccellina, Kapsberger, Frescobaldi, Casccini, Monteverdi, Falconieri, Rossi*
El Mundo
Richard Savino - director
_
Sono Luminus_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1991.


----------



## Guest

Gesualdo Tenebrae


----------



## Vaneyes

bharbeke said:


> I tried the Minkowski version of Handel's Julius Caesar, and the harpsichord was too much for me. Is there a good version of this opera that has more modern instruments or a more subdued harpsichord?


Try Jacobs.:tiphat:


----------



## bharbeke

Vaneyes said:


> Try Jacobs.:tiphat:


So noted!

The Klemperer Magic Flute is reaffirming my faith in opera. From the beginning through the Queen's first aria, it is splendid so far.


----------



## millionrainbows

Erik Satie, Bojan Gorisek, my favorite of all.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Quartes Nos. 14 and 15*

I stumbled on this at a used CD shop. I haven't spent much time on Mozart's quartets; I hope this will spur more interest.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1984, 1967.


----------



## Vaneyes

bharbeke said:


> So noted!
> 
> The Klemperer Magic Flute is reaffirming my faith in opera. From the beginning through the Queen's first aria, it is splendid so far.


I find Bohm (DG) to be the bomb for "Flute". :tiphat:

Courtesy of YT:


----------



## Orfeo

If you fellow members have not acquired this superlative album yet, I urge you to put it on your "to do" list. It is really that special.


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-1st and 2nd Piano Concertos-Aimard,Harnoncourt and the COE.


----------



## bharbeke

Vaneyes said:


> I find Bohm (DG) to be the bomb for "Flute". :tiphat:
> 
> Courtesy of YT:


That is also a version I like.

One point in favor of the Klemperer version is that the Queen has such a great voice. Both of the main arias for the character sound clear and lovely.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Varese, Arcana. Frank Martin, Concerto for 7 Wind Instruments, etc.
*

This is an outstanding boxed set. Whoever on TC brought this to my attention, thank you!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Quartets Nos. 22 and 23*

So far, Mozart's quartets don't click with me like Haydn's do. I hope that changes with familiarity.


----------



## pmsummer

ANCIENT VOICES
*Vox Sacra: Various Sacred Works of the Middle Ages*
Anonymous 4
Ensemble Organum
Sœur Marie Keyrouz

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1989 - '93.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Currently listening to Scriabin Piano Concerto performed by Vladimir Ashkenazy.

Next I'm going to listen to Rachmaninoff Symphony No 2 performed by the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra and conducted by Andre Previn.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Selby

*BACH*
15 Two-Part Inventions, BWV 772-786 (1720-23)
_Kennth Gilbert,_ harpsichord


----------



## Pugg

​
*Daniil Trivonov plays: Chopin.*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven* - String Quartets Nos.7 & 9


----------



## Pugg

Orfeo said:


> If you fellow members have not acquired this superlative album yet, I urge you to put it on your "to do" list. It is really that special.







Little reminder.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Rautaavara's Concerto for Birds?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert, lieder
Renée Fleming/ Christoph Eschenbach*


----------



## senza sordino

My Latin theme lasted three days.

I listened to all seven disks from this set of Villa Lobos, complete Choros and Bachianas Brasileiras and solo guitar music. Terrific stuff. I purchased this disk last autumn. It's the first time I've heard all seven disks. A good purchase









I listened to all seven disks but interrupted by the following music:
Two Vivaldi Guitar Concerti, Castelnuovo Tedesco Guitar Concerto no 1, Villa Lobos Guitar Concerto 









Respighi Pines of Rome, Fointains of Rome, Roman Festivals









Rodrigo Concierto de Aranjuez, Invocacion y danza, Fantasia para gentilhombre, and Falla transcriptions for guitar Homenaje and danza del Molinero from Three Cornered Hat









Respighi impressioni brasiliane and La Boutique Fantasque


----------



## Pugg

​*Marilyn Horne*: Beautiful Dreamer.
( great American songbook)


----------



## Pugg

​*Dvorak*: Symphony no 9.
L.S.O István Kertész.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner: Tannhäuser*

Hans Hopf, Elisabeth Grummer, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Fritz Wunderlich

Berlin Staatskapelle, Franz Konwitschny conducting.


----------



## Guest

Mozart symphonies Nos.32,35 "Hafner" & 39
English Chamber Orchestra Jeffrey Tate


----------



## Merl

One of my best bargains. £3 from Ebay, mint condition, as it was listed wrongly. Currently playing the 4th and 5th symphonies.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Morning mood


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hello, it's me again. Now I'm listening to "Masse, Macht und Individuum" (1995) by Vinko Globokar. I remember bursting out laughing (LOL) at a concert of his, ages ago. No wonder


----------



## Merl

I'd forgotten how wonderful this disc was.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizet*:

Patrie Overture, Op. 19
Carmen Suite 
L'Arlesienne Suite No. 1
L'Arlésienne Suite No. 2

Thomas, Ambroise: 
Mignon Overture
Raymond Overture

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray


----------



## Pugg

​
* Stamitz /Hoffmeister / Krommer .*

Double Clarinet Concertos.
Andrzej Godek, Barbara Borowicz, Kalisz Philharmonic

Huberman Philharmonic Orchestra, Adam Klocec


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*:
String Quartet No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 12
String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13

Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## Vasks

*Elgar - Cockaigne Overture (Menuhin/Virgin)
Cliffe - Symphony #1 (Fifield/Sterling)*


----------



## Heliogabo

String quartet No. 13, with Great fugue


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert *- String Quartets No.13 & 14 
Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Orfeo

Pugg said:


> Little reminder.


This is lovely Pugg. Thank you.
:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ferdinand Ries* : Der Sieg des Glaubens

World Premiere Recording

Christiane Libor, Wiebke Lehmkuhl, Markus Schäfer, Markus Flaig

Rheinische Kantorei, Das Kleine Konzert, Hermann Max conducting.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## deprofundis

Im listening to my lastest purchases:
*Josquin Desprez *Missa Hercules dux ferrariae ensemble Biscantur! (one of the finest ensemble for Josquin works)
*Gombert *ensemble Hilliard media vita
*Satie in orient* ensemble Sarband

And on a non classical level, i'm lisening to the first track of* Usine 451* vanished into thin black smoke, it'S my other ambient / indus\ drone project , my studio guy re-master the track whit proffessional kit it sound rad, akin to *nurse whit wound*.

I would like to salute warmly my friends and follower on talk classical :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2007 at Potton Hall, Suffolk, England. Recording Engineer: Simon Fox-Gal. Cello: 1730 Alessandro Gagliano. Piano: Steinway Model D.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahler 7, Abbado.


----------



## George O

Hans Pfitzner (1869-1949)

Concerto for Violin and Orchestra in B minor, op 34
(in one movement)

the great Susanne Lautenbacher, violin
Philharmonia Hungarica / Günther Wich

on Intercord (West Germany), from 1979
released on Candide in the USA in 1969

5 stars


----------



## Guest

Clara Haskil more of her beautiful Scarlatti playing










CD 12: Clara Haskil Edition

Domenico Scarlatti (1685 - 1757)
1.
Sonata in C sharp minor, K.247 (L.256)
5:25

2.
Sonata in G, K.2
1:44

3.
Sonata in C, K.132
5:54

4.
Sonata in G minor, K.35
2:25

5.
Sonata in E flat, K.193
4:06

6.
Sonata in F minor, K.386
2:29

7.
Sonata in F minor, K.519
2:46

8.
Sonata in A, K.322
2:54

9.
Sonata in B minor, K.87
4:33

10.
Sonata in C, K.515
2:44

11.
Sonata in F, K.437
2:31

Antonio Francisco Javier Jose Soler Ramos (1729 - 1783)
12.
Sonata In D
2:25

Giovanni Battista Pescetti (1704 - 1766)
13.
Sonata In C Minor
3:35

Franz Joseph Haydn (1732 - 1809)
14.
Variations In F Minor
6:07

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756 - 1791)
15.
12 Variations in C Major on "Ah, vous dirai-je Maman", K.265
7:49

Piano Sonata No.2 In F, K.280

16.
1. Allegro assai
4:48

17.
2. Adagio
4:31

18.
3. Presto
3:01

Clara Haskil

Total Playing Time: 1:09:47


----------



## Robert Gamble

Barcarola and Symphony #7.


----------



## Selby

A lot of ear candy so far today:

*Beethoven*
String Quartet No. 4 in C minor
String Quartet No. 5 in A major
String Quartet No. 6 in B♭ major
Opp. 18, Nos. 4-6 (1799)
_Takács Quartet _

*Debussy*
Études, L 136 (1915)
_Pascal Rogé _

*Fauré*
String quartet in E minor, Op. 121 (1924)
_Quatuor Ébène _

These are, absolutely, my preferred recordings of these glorious pieces.

cheers


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1971.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

I am currently lost in admiration - seriously - for Myaskovsky's 2nd cello sonata Op 81 (on CD GLO 5041). Lyrical and inventive, written in 1948/9, Late Romantic in genre but in no sense a throwback. Why didn't I run across this gem years ago?


----------



## Merl

My last listen of today (and at quite a volume) was this gem. From the minute I heard it, it jumped right to the top of my Mahler 1st list (along with Walter, Horenstein, Kubelik (live), Neget-Seguin and Leinsdorf). The whole symphony is superbly played with outstanding sonics from the engineers. In short, a magnificent recording of Honeck and the Pittsburgh SO.


----------



## Guest

One of my favorite piano CD's.

Recorded in 1981 on a more than 60 years old piano.

How beautiful are the ballades played here, another very fine recording is with Emil Gilels.


----------



## bharbeke

Brahms: 21 Hungarian Dances for Piano 4 Hands WoO 1 (James and Kathryn March)

Excellent: 5, 8, 12, 15
Too dissonant: 4, 6
Good: Everything else


----------



## jailhouse

intense performance

edit: this might be my favorite version now, damn it was good


----------



## Dharma66

I only just discovered Jascha Heifetz and listened to his take on the Tchaikovsky violin concerto on the way home this evening.

Personally I thought it was staggeringly good.


----------



## Vaneyes

A recent arrival. Recorded 1958/9. Lovely transfers and remastering (1994).


----------



## Selby

*Peter Maxwell Davies*
String Quartets 9 & 10 (2005/07)
_Maggini Quartet_

While listening to the end of this cycle I was, oddly, reminded of Beethoven's opus 111. You have this huge accomplishments of form. Cycles of compositions. Each piece with individual merit, alone, but also connected to the rest. You come to the last piece - SQ no. 10 / PS no. 32 - hoping for some form of resolution, but none is found; you are presented with more questions, uncertainty. There is a 'what just happened to me?' feel to end the cycle. Bizarre and beautiful.

From a review (FANFARE: Ronald E. Grames - http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=203848): "I'm not sure what I expected from this last quartet, but I did expect a conclusion. Far from writing a summation to the series, the composer hasn't even completed the work, leaving it, instead, mid-phrase and unresolved. It could, the composer suggests in his notes, lead back to the beginning of the first quartet or forward to a subsequent one.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sir Malcolm Arnold: Symphonies No.1 & 2
Richard Hickox & the London Symphony Orchestra *

These are incredible performances, the LSO sound fantastic here. Phenomenal, second only to Vernon Handley's recordings found in the Conifer recordings on Sony Classical.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Sudden screams are awesome


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Quartets Nos. 20 and 21*

This is the Berg Quartet's second traversal of the Mozart quartets, on EMI. Reviews say the first is better. I don't know; they sound fine to me, though the recorded sound is a little on the bright side.


----------



## Guest

Wow--easily one of the best I've heard. Fantastically rich, warm sound, too. A winner.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Liszt Piano Concerto 1 and 2. Performed by the London Symphony Orchestra. The pianist is Kirill Kondrashin.


----------



## Guest

Dave Whitmore said:


> Liszt Piano Concerto 1 and 2. Performed by the London Symphony Orchestra. The pianist is Kirill Kondrashin.


He's the conductor. Sviatoslav Richter is the pianist.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to my latest purchased from *Hildegard von Bingen*, it's pretty good and pretty cheap to buy, it feature male and female voices, it had slighty instrumental part it'S called: The soul's Journey , ordo virtutum.

Than i bought *Schubussy* a talk classical menber recommendation's in non classical of dead can dance sounding music, and mention me, *Lisa Gerrard whit Pieter Brouke* an album called duality, sounded akin to DcD thank buddy!!

So that about it , friends and followers stay tunes...


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Kontrapunctus said:


> He's the conductor. Sviatoslav Richter is the pianist.


Ahh, thank you.


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms*: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major,
Chicago Symphony Orchestra Fritz Reiner (conductor)
[Recording: 1961, Chicago, Orchestra Hall]


----------



## bharbeke

Rossini: Guglielmo Tell (William Tell)(Chailly, National Philharmonic)

It could be that I am a little more impatient today, but Chailly's recording of the opera feels like all of its four hours, even though it is extremely beautiful orchestrally and vocally. The Gardelli version I first heard just seemed to sail by. Still, I would recommend either one to any opera fan.


----------



## Pugg

​
The Romantic Piano Concerto 47 - *Jadassohn & Draeseke
*
Markus Becker (piano)

Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Michael Sanderling


----------



## Pugg

bharbeke said:


> Rossini: Guglielmo Tell (William Tell)(Chailly, National Philharmonic)
> 
> It could be that I am a little more impatient today, but Chailly's recording of the opera feels like all of its four hours, even though it is extremely beautiful orchestrally and vocally. The Gardelli version I first heard just seemed to sail by. Still, I would recommend either one to any opera fan.


It could have been one hour less for me also to be honest, Freni /Pavarotti singing making things up though.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Alessandro Scarlatti:* Sinfonie di Concerto Grosso

I Musici


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach: Easter Oratorium*
Ameling/ Watts et al
Karl Munchinger conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Kinderszenen, Op. 15
Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54

Hallé Orchestra, Sir Mark Elder

_Martin Stadtfeld_ (piano)


----------



## timh

Delius Air And Dance.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Weber: Oberon*

Donald Grobe (Oberon), Plácido Domingo (Huon), Birgit Nilsson (Reiza), Julia Hamari (Fatima), Hermann Prey (Sherasmin), Marga Schiml (Puck), Arleen Auger (Mermaids)

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Rafael Kubelik, conducting.
1971 recorded.


----------



## Judith

Rachmaninov Franck Cello Sonatas

Steven Isserlis
Stephen Hough

Third movement on the Rachmaninov has a similar feel to his second movement on second piano concerto. 

The Franck as mentioned before is also the Violin Sonata that I have performed by Joshua Bell and Jeremy Denk. In this case, the Cello wins except prefer last movement on Violin!


----------



## Merl

Today's first choice, on the way to the shops, is this one.


----------



## Judith

Schumann Violin Concerto in D Minor

Joshua Bell
The Cleveland Orchestra 
Conducted by Christoph von Dohnanyi

Just posted on the Schumann thread about my discovery of this great composer and put me in the mood to listen to him!


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith




----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

*Manfred*: WOW!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn, Boccherini, Schumann & Verdi*

String Quartets


----------



## Pugg

​
*Offenbach*: Gaîté Parisienne/* Rossini*: La Boutique fantasque

Boston Pops Orchestra, Arthur Fiedler


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven*: Piano concerto no 4/ Overture Leonore.
Claudio Arrau/ Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Guest

Dufay Secular songs. CD 1

These songs are so beautiful......:angel: *****
Mon cuer me fait tous dis penser - My heart always makes me think of you ,beautiful,good and peerless Lady.

Par droit je puis bien complaindre et gemir.I have every right to complain and moan,


----------



## deprofundis

Greating ladie & Gentelman, excellent pick* Traverso*, i'M currently listening to* Hildegard Von Bingen *: Ordo virtutum by ensemble vox animea ( a pretty good cd, non expensive a keeper. Than i bought *Guillaume Dufay*: Quadrivium (motets) by ensemble cantica symphonia.Have a nice day folks, friends & followers

:tiphat:


----------



## realdealblues

*Bela Bartok*
_44 Duos For Two Violins, Sz. 98_
*[Rec. 1978]*









Violinists: Itzhak Perlman, Pinchas Zukerman


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn:* string quartets

String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 5 in D major 'The Lark'
String Quartet, Op. 33 No. 1 in B minor
String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 1 in G major

*Quatuor Ebène*


----------



## Vasks

*Martin I Soler - Overture to "L'isola del piacere" (Vicent/Colimna Musica)
Beethoven - String Quintet, Op. 4 (Leipzig Qrt+/MDG)
Kozeluch - Clarinet Concerto in E-flat (Johnson/ASV)*


----------



## George O

Franz Schubert (1797-1828)

Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D408 (op 137, no 3)
Sonata in A major, D574 (op 162 "Duo")

Johanna Martzy, violin
Jean Antonietti, piano

on Coup d'Archet (London), from 2010
originally released on Columbia (England) in 1956

5 stars










reproduction of original cover









Johanna Martzy and Jean Antonietti


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini: I Capuleti e I Montecchi*

_Beverly Sills (Giulietta), Tatiana Troyanos (Romeo)_, Joey Evans (Tebaldo), Herbert Beattie (Capellio), Robert Trehy (Lorenzo)

Opera Company of Boston, Sarah Caldwell, William Fred Scott

Recorded live in 1975.


----------



## Merl

I'm not a big fan of Celibidache usually (it would take him 7 hours to boil an egg) but this is lovely.


----------



## pmsummer

EXSULTATE JUBILATE
_Motets_
*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
Emma Kirkby - soprano
Westminster Cathedral Boys Choir
Chorus & Orchestra of the Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood - director
_
Florilegium Éditions de 'Oiseau-Lyre_


----------



## George O

Franz Schubert (1797-1828)

Sonata in A major, D574 (op 162 "Duo")
Sonatina for Violin and Piano, D384 and D408 (op 137, no 1 D major and no 3 G minor)

Joseph Fuchs, violin
Artur Balsam, piano

on Decca (NYC), from 1957

This is a Decca Gold Label promo, hence the pink label.
Part of the Decca Art Music Masterpiece Collection: The cover is "Girl with a Straw Hat" by Renoir.
"If you would like to own a copy of this reproduction, free of advertising matter, and suitable for framing, simply send us a written request, identifying the painting and enclose 20c to cover the costs of mailing and handling."


----------



## Guest

Dufay's Ma belle Dame souveraine was wandering through my head and I felt a strong longing listening to this great song,so lovely that it is almost painful :angel:

First I listened to the Medieval ensemble London and after that the same song sung by the Hilliard Ensemble.
Both are very good but I have a slight preference for the Hilliard recording.





Ma belle dame souverainne,
Faites cesser ma grief dolour
Que j'endure pour vostre amour
Nuit et jour, dont j'ay tres grant painne.

Ou autrement, soiés certainne,
Je finneray dedens brief jour.
Ma belle dame souverainne,
Faites cesser ma grief dolour.

Il n'i a jour en la sepmainne
Que je ne soye en grant tristour;
Se me veulliés par vo doulcour
Secourir, de volonté plaine.

Ma belle dame souverainne,
Faites cesser ma grief dolour
Que j'endure pour vostre amour
Nuit et jour, dont j'ay tres grant painne.










Dufay secular songs CD2


----------



## realdealblues

*Carl Maria Von Weber*
_Clarinet Concerto No. 1 in F minor, Op. 73_
*[Rec. 1967]*
_Clarinet Concerto No. 2 in E-flat, Op. 74_
*[Rec. 1968]*









Clarinet: Benny Goodman
Jean Martinon/Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Vaneyes

A recent arrival, recorded 2009.


----------



## Janspe

*J. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Op. 15 & Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 68*
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, led by Riccardo Chailly
Nelson Freire, piano















Because why not listen to the Brahms concertos and symphonies again and again...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Works by BB and von Weber tonight.

_The Burning Fiery Furnace_ - Church Parable no.2 (after the _Book of Daniel_) op.77 [Libretto: W. Plomer] (1966):










_Concertino_ for clarinet and orchestra in E-flat op.26/J.109 (1811), Clarinet Concerto no.1 in F-minor op.73/J.114 (1811), Clarinet Concerto no.2 in E-flat major op.74/J.118 (1811), _Grand duo concertant_ for clarinet and piano op.48/J.204 (1815-16) and _Grand Quintetto_ - Clarinet Quintet in B-flat op.34/J.182 (1811-15):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphonies Nos. 1 through 6*

I have the Naxos White Box of Mozart symphonies, and when I went through it, I was pretty much burned out on Mozart's symphonies. I figured maybe it's not the music but the performances, so I'm going through Pinnock's cycle. So far, he's making these early symphonies sound great. In fact, it's hard to tell that these are on period instruments: the intonation and sound are spot on, and the interpretations are expressive.


----------



## Robert Gamble

The London Symphony (#2) from this set.


----------



## Guest

Buxtehude Harald Vogel Organ Works CD 1


----------



## AstoundingAmadeus

Like many others I can see the relevance of tonality for listeners of today. Sure avant-garde music is diverse but it seems for many composers tonal works was near forgotten this last century. The few mostly compose for film which has had varied success but it'd be nice if we could hear modern symphonies with similar substance. Either future generations will continue listening to music of the past in concert halls or interest will slowly start to fade. I'd prefer the former but what if we had a revival of interest in tonality.






Takashi Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Das Lied von der Erde*

From a 1936 performance with the Vienna Phil.


----------



## Vaneyes

Another CD with Daskalakis, recorded 2005.










Related:

https://www.ariadne-daskalakis.com/


----------



## Dongiovanni

Scheduling conflicts prevent me from going to a live performance. This record will do.


----------



## Judith

Janspe said:


> *J. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Op. 15 & Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 68*
> Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, led by Riccardo Chailly
> Nelson Freire, piano
> 
> View attachment 93554
> View attachment 93555
> 
> 
> Because why not listen to the Brahms concertos and symphonies again and again...


Love Brahms and listen to him mostly! Have two sets of symphonies and one lot of concertos.

Have the violin concerto too!

Have you heard the Double Concerto? Love that one!


----------



## Janspe

Judith said:


> Have you heard the Double Concerto? Love that one!


I have indeed! It's quite a lovely work, and I intend to give it a listen soon. I wish I could hear it live next season, I've heard all the other Brahms concertos in a concert except the Double. Maybe next season, maybe...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 8. Wagner, Siegfried Idyll, Prelude to Dei Meistersinger.*


----------



## Robert Gamble

Listened to Beecham's a few days ago... Not sure which version I prefer.


----------



## Guest

Very few of these pieces have been attempted on the guitar before this ground-breaking release in 1993. Very good playing and sound.


----------



## jim prideaux

Pat Fairlea said:


> I am currently lost in admiration - seriously - for Myaskovsky's 2nd cello sonata Op 81 (on CD GLO 5041). Lyrical and inventive, written in 1948/9, Late Romantic in genre but in no sense a throwback. Why didn't I run across this gem years ago?


might I suggest the composers Cello Concerto and 27th Symphony (if you have not heard them, would not want to appear presumptous)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Jörg Widmann again. "New" exciting composer for me. "Armonica" for orchestra this time.


----------



## hpowders

Mendelssohn, Sibelius, Tchaikovsky and Bruch Violin Concertos
Zino Francescatti, violin.

Intense performances by one of the great 20th century masters of the violin.

Warning: disfiguring cuts in the first & third movements of the Tchaikovsky.


----------



## lluissineu

hpowders said:


> View attachment 93564
> 
> 
> Mendelssohn, Sibelius, Tchaikovsky and Bruch Violin Concertos
> Zino Francescatti, violin.
> 
> Intense performances by one of the great 20th century masters of the violin.
> 
> Warning: disfiguring cuts in the first & third movements of the Tchaikovsky.


Your top violin concert is left (Beethoven) and I guess your second one (Brahms). Good choice


----------



## Guest




----------



## lluissineu

Merl said:


> I'm not a big fan of Celibidache usually (it would take him 7 hours to boil an egg) but this is lovely.


I like your expression. Must add that you'd likely won't come up with a better boiled egg in your life :tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

DOUBLE SEXTET (2007)*
2 X 5 (2008)**
*Steve Reich*
eighth blackbird*
Bang on a Can**
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## Guest

Robin de Raaff is a new name to me. His style is hard to pin down--some parts remind me more recent Penderecki, others a bit of Schoenberg, still others very fragmented and pointillistic. The sound varies a bit among the pieces, but it is never less than very good. Pieces include his Cello Concerto, the title track, and Symphony No.3.


----------



## pmsummer

"QUEL LASCIVISSIMO CORNETTO..."
_Virtuoso Solo Music for Cornetto_
*Bruce Dickey* - cornetto
Tragicomedia
Stephen Stubbs - chitarrone, vihuela
Erin Headley - viola da gamba
Andrew Lawrence King - harp, organ
_
Accent_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 7.*

Starting Disc 2 of this set.


----------



## Guest




----------



## bharbeke

Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 12 (Ekaterina Derzhavina)

This was a good one. The numbering matches the Hob. catalog here, but most of the time, the numbers are wildly different. It makes it confusing to determine which sonata is actually being referred to sometimes.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Nothing like a bit of Baroque with your morning coffee. *Händel* - Music for the Royal Fireworks, performed by the English Chamber Orchestra, conducted by Raymond Leppard, on YouTube.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*: Serenades OP 22-44
Sir Neville Mariner


----------



## tortkis

Book of Horizons - Joseph Kubera (New World Records, 2014)








Julius Eastman: Piano 2 (1986)
"Blue" Gene Tyranny: The Drifter (1994)
Stuart Saunders Smith: Fences, In Three Tragedies (1998)
Michael Byron: Book of Horizons (2009)

Wonderful contemporary piano pieces played beautifully. One of my recent favorites.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Robin de Raaff is a new name to me. His style is hard to pin down--some parts remind me more recent Penderecki, others a bit of Schoenberg, still others very fragmented and pointillistic. The sound varies a bit among the pieces, but it is never less than very good. Pieces include his Cello Concerto, the title track, and Symphony No.3.


Lot's of Dutch going on at this recording.


----------



## PJaye

This has probably seen it's way into this thread many a time. I like that Glenn would re-record the same work feeling he played it too fast the first time -even after that recording was hailed as a sensation. Admirable self scrutiny for the sake of artistic honesty. I too like the more measured pace of the 1985 recording and listen to it much more often. If I'm feeling in an excitable sort of mood, I wlll listen to the 1955 recording though.


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven*: Piano concertos 1-2
Evgeny Sudbin.


----------



## Pugg

* Mahler* ; symphony no7

Leonard Bernstein conducting.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​*Beethoven*: Piano concertos 1-2
> Evgeny Sudbin.


Probably a silly question, but is it good?


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Probably a silly question, but is it good?


Not silly at all, good but not groundbreaking this time, I mean, I can understand that he recorded them but he's in a long line of good recordings.
( Good recorded though)


----------



## Pugg

​
Disc 1
*Brahms*: Piano Trios

_Renaud Capuçon (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello), Nicolas Angelich (piano)_


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi: Falstaff.*

Renato Bruson, Katia Ricciarelli, Leo Nucci, Barbara Hendricks et al

Carlo Maria Guilini conducting.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Debussy: Nocturnes
Pierre Boulez & the Cleveland Orchestra*

From CD1 of the Debussy Edition and on first listen I am enjoying these a great deal.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Non sa che sia dolore BWV 209


----------



## Merl

And to think that some people say that fast Beethoven started with Norrington! I Iove this set. such fun. The ensemble playing is ragged at times, some movements are taken at breakneck speed, the recording is a bit hissy and Scherchen sounds like he's putting together an IKEA wardrobe in some of the quieter passages but the joy of the music-making is undeniable. When the orchestra could get their breath back I bet they loved this. The 8th is just riotous.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart:* Piano concertos 20 & 17
Youri Egorov.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Silhouettes for flute, 2 pianos & percussion, by Edison Denisov


----------



## hpowders

Heliogabo said:


> String quartet No. 13, with Great fugue


This set is the gold standard for me.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Ballades (4), Op. 10
*Chopin*:Ballades Nos. 1-4

_Cédric Tiberghien_ (piano)


----------



## Guest

Jacques Champion de Chambonnières


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov*: Piano concerto 3 
*Tchaikovsky*: Piano concerto 1
_Nikolai Tokarev_ / Vladimir Spivakov.


----------



## chill782002

This is particularly interesting as Bernstein plays piano on "Rhapsody In Blue". He's not Richter but he's no slouch either. Anyway, I don't think Richter ever played "Rhapsody In Blue" although I know he once gave a performance of Gershwin's Piano Concerto in F.


----------



## Merl

Playing in the car before. I like.


----------



## Judith

Cello Concerto no 1
Steven Isserlis
Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie
Christoph Eschenbach

A lot of similarities to violin concerto which I listened to yesterday!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy*: Preludes Book 1

Monique Haas


----------



## Vasks

_Paul o'plenty....on LPs_

*Hindemith - Kammermusik #6 (Vermeulen/Telefunken)
Hindemith - Sonata for Alto Horn & Piano (Mason/Columbia)
Hindemith - Die Serenaden, Op. 35 (Winter/Desto)
Hindemith - Symphonic Metamorphoses (Ormandy/Columbia)*


----------



## Pugg

​*Mercadante: Virginia
*
Susan Patterson (Virginia), Paul Charles Clarke (Appio), Stefano Antonucci (Virginio), Charles Castronovo (Icilio), Andrew Foster-Williams (Marco), Katherine Manley (Tullia), Mark Le Brocq (Valerio)

Geoffrey Mitchell Choir & London Philharmonic Orchestra, Maurizio Benini conducting.


----------



## chill782002

A very interesting interpretation, the soprano is particularly good.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen BWV 56


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Piano quintet by Elfrida Andrée, yet another composer I haven't heard of


----------



## realdealblues

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
_Violin Sonata #17 in C major, K. 296
_*[Rec. 1982]*_
Violin Sonata #18 in G major, K. 301/293a_
*[Rec. 1981]*









Violin: Arthur Grumiaux
Piano: Walter Klien


----------



## bharbeke

Rossini: Barber of Seville (Humburg, Failoni Chamber Orchestra)

This version is just okay. The parts that I enjoyed the most were the overture and "All'idea di quel metallo."


----------



## Granate

*Opera Feast XXXII*

Back from Easter day-offs! 

*Verdi*
Don Carlo
*Sol. Luciano Pavarotti, Daniela Dessì, Luciana d'Intino, Samuel Ramey, Paolo Coni, Alexander Anisimov, Andrea Silvestrelli, Marilena Laurenza
Cond. Riccardo Muti, CO TSM, WC (1992 Live recording / 2006 Reissue Edition)*
--
*Verdi*
Rigoletto
*Sol. Giorgio Zancanaro, Daniela Dessì, Vincenzo La Scola, Paata Burchuladze, Martha Senn, Giorgio Suriani, Ernesto Gavazzi
Con. Riccardo Muti, CO TSM, WC (1989)*

















_I have no issue with the *Don Carlo* recording exept the sound quality, which could get better in new remasteings but it echoed the acoustics of the Scalla a lot. Pavarotti and Dessì lead a brilliant cast. Another high score for Muti's box and rivals with the Solti box if it wasn't for the sound. The Rigoletto recording is ok in the basic parts, better in the orchestral than the vocal._


----------



## Guest

Ligeti

1. The Big Turtle Fanfare from the South China Sea--Alfons & Aloys Kontarsky, pianos;
2. Monument-Self-portrait-Movement--Alfons & Aloys Kontarsky, pianos;
3. Piano Study no. 2 "Cordes Ã vide"--Gianluca Cascioli, piano;
4. Piano Study no. 4 "Fanfares" Gianluca Cascioli, piano;
5. Piano Concerto--Pierre-Laurent Aimard, piano;
6. Violin Concerto--Saschko Gawriloff, violin; Ensemble Intercontemporain, Pierre Boulez


----------



## George O

Dmitri Shostakovich (1906-1975)

Violin Sonata, op 134
-Gidon Kremer, violin
-Andre Gavrilov, piano

Viola Sonata, op 147
-Fedor Druzhinin, viola
-Mikhail Muntyan, piano

on Columbia Masterworks / Melodiya (NYC), from 1979
registered 1975 and 1977 by Melodiya

5 stars


----------



## Granate

*Opera Feast XXXIII*

*Verdi*
Nabucco
*Sol. Matteo Manuguerra, Renata Scotto, Veriano Luchetti, Nicolai Ghiaurov, Elena Obraztsova, Robert Lloyd, Kenneth Collins, Anne Edwards
Cond. Riccardo Muti, AOC, PO, WC (1978/1986 Remastered Edition)*
--
*Verdi*
Macbeth
*Sol. Sherrill Milnes, Fiorenza Cossotto, Ruggero Raimondi, José Carreras, Giuliano Bernardi, Maria Borgato, Carlo del Bosco, Leslie Fyson, John Noble, Neilson Taylor
Cond. Riccardo Muti, AOC, NPO, WC (1976/1999 Remastered Edition)*

















_*Nabucco* is a mixed bag. Ghiaurov's Zaccaria is not my cup of tea, and Renatta Scotto as Abigaille is ok with her soprano-mezzo style that adds depth to the character but she sounds more scare than confident. The most positive points come in the second part of the opera when the title role, played with elegance by Matteo Manuguerra, gains presence. It's a disappointment for the high expectations, but it is good anyway.
*Macbeth* is a *perfect* recording from top to bottom,  from the Ambrosian Opera Chorus to the finest details of the Witches opening, loud timpani and a overwhelming orchestral quality given by the New Philharmonia and Muti. If only it counted with Pavarotti it would be better. Desert Island!_


----------



## AstoundingAmadeus

Jean Sibelius - Lemminkäinen Suite 
The Philadelphia Orchestra & Eugene Ormandy (2007)

Third movement anyone? There are many special moments which are unforgettable. Hard to type when I want to keep closing my eyes to indulge.


----------



## Granate

*Opera Feast XXXIV*

*Verdi*
La Traviata
*Sol. Ileana Cortrubas, Plácido Domingo, Sherrill Milnes, Helena Jungwirth, Stefania Malagú, Walter Gullino, Bruno Grella
Cond. Carlos Kleiber, BaySOC, BaySO, DG (1977/2016 Remastered Edition)* _Already my favourite_
--
*Verdi*
La Traviata
*Sol. Renata Scotto, Alfredo Kraus, Renato Bruson, Cynthia Buchan, Sarah Walker, Henry Newman, Richard van Allan, Roderick Kennedy.
Cond. Riccardo Muti, AOC, PO, WC (1982)*

















_I expected to have a very positive overview of the Traviata after such a great Macbeth. Wrong expectations. My second listen of *Kleiber's* Traviata with Cortrubas is satisfying and pleasing, thanks to Cortrubas impressive performance and a correct Domingo as Alfredo. The BaySO plays the tracks smooth and easy. But then comes my last listen of a *Muti* opera, which is one of the best Traviatas that Warner Classics offers, supposedly. Whoah, I want to turn it off. Everyone contributes to the disastrous Act I. Scotto needs some power over the orchestra, Muti plays the tracks extremely fast; I want to believe the engineering did not catch the Ambrosian OC well, and Kraus' Alfredo is dry and sleepy as plain bread. Don't start me on Buchan's Annina. Only Renato Bruson as Giorgio Germont saves himself as he lets his role flow in Act II with incredible sorrow, fitting his character perfectly.
This Muti Traviata sounds even worse than Rigoletto. A shame that I will still keep Kleiber as the Traviata reference._


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Felix Mendelssohn: String Quartets No.1 (Op.12) and 2 (Op.13)
The Cherubini Quartet*

On EMI (now Warner), CD1 of 3.

After a little while deciding what to listen to, the mood for String Quartets set in and this set of Mendelssohn's works performed by the Cherubini Quartet caught my eye.

Mendelssohn has never disappointed yet, whether in Symphonic, Chamber or Choral works.

Very rewarding.


----------



## deprofundis

I bought several cds ..so in no particular order im listening to them:

ensemble Sarband : The arabian passion

Dominique Phinot: quan pulchra es ensemble scandicus

The rose , the lily & the worthleberry orlando consort

Good night folks friends & followers , take care everybody


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Plus, he played Liszt's "Orage" as an encore that night!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1985 - '87.


----------



## lluissineu

Granate said:


> *Verdi*
> La Traviata
> *Sol. Ileana Cortrubas, Plácido Domingo, Sherrill Milnes, Helena Jungwirth, Stefania Malagú, Walter Gullino, Bruno Grella
> Cond. Carlos Kleiber, BaySOC, BaySO, DG (1977/2016 Remastered Edition)* _Already my favourite_
> --
> *Verdi*
> La Traviata
> *Sol. Renata Scotto, Alfredo Kraus, Renato Bruson, Cynthia Buchan, Sarah Walker, Henry Newman, Richard van Allan, Roderick Kennedy.
> Cond. Riccardo Muti, AOC, PO, WC (1982)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I expected to have a very positive overview of the Traviata after such a great Macbeth. Wrong expectations. My second listen of *Kleiber's* Traviata with Cortrubas is satisfying and pleasing, thanks to Cortrubas impressive performance and a correct Domingo as Alfredo. The BaySO plays the tracks smooth and easy. But then comes my last listen of a *Muti* opera, which is one of the best Traviatas that Warner Classics offers, supposedly. Whoah, I want to turn it off. Everyone contributes to the disastrous Act I. Scotto needs some power over the orchestra, Muti plays the tracks extremely fast; I want to believe the engineering did not catch the Ambrosian OC well, and Kraus' Alfredo is dry and sleepy as plain bread. Don't start me on Buchan's Annina. Only Renato Bruson as Giorgio Germont saves himself as he lets his role flow in Act II with incredible sorrow, fitting his character perfectly.
> This Muti Traviata sounds even worse than Rigoletto. A shame that I will still keep Kleiber as the Traviata reference._


As your compatriot I must say I couldn't agree more with most of the opinions you just gave. Cotrubas is an absolute and genuine Traviata with a little childish voice which makes it more sensible. Scotto is The absolute antithesis with an old voice which is not in its best shape. Domingo has never been my cup of tea, but he fulfills 'his duty'.

Mutti is a good conductor, but IMO he has always a tendency to take a quick tempo (not in his Beethoven's 9th with The Chicago S.O., mainly if you've just listened to Chailly's recording).

To sum up: I agree.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*György Kurtág
Kafka Fragments, for soprano and violin, Op. 24*
Caroline Melzer (soprano), Nurit Stark (violin) [BIS, rec. 2012]

A gripping and affecting work from my favourite contemporary composer.










*
Benjamin Britten
String Quartets Nos. 1 and 2, 3 Divertimenti for string quartet*
Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 1996]

This disc is also very rewarding. The Magginis bring out the lyricism in string quartets which can seem quite spiky and forbidding.


----------



## Vaneyes

Merl said:


> And to think that some people say that fast Beethoven started with Norrington! I Iove this set. such fun. The ensemble playing is ragged at times, some movements are taken at breakneck speed, the recording is a bit hissy and Scherchen sounds like he's putting together an IKEA wardrobe in some of the quieter passages but the joy of the music-making is undeniable. When the orchestra could get their breath back I bet they loved this. The 8th is just riotous.


I haven't heard that reissue. I like 6 w. VSOO '58, 8 w.RPO '54, and with this remastering. :tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

Vaneyes said:


> I haven't heard that reissue. I like 6 w. VSOO '58, 8 w.RPO '54, and with this remastering. :tiphat:


Distinctive tempi in that LvB 6--took me awhile to like it.


----------



## Guest




----------



## George O

Gidon Kremer: Edition Lockenhaus, Vol. 4/5

Dmitri Shostakovich (1906-1975)

String Quartet No. 14
String Quartet No. 13
Two Movements for String Quartet

Erwin Schulhoff (1894-1942)

Sextet
Duo for Violin and Cello
Jazz Etudes

Gidon Kremer, Annette Bik, Philip Hirschhorn, Thomas Zehetmair, Yuzuko Horigome, violin
Boris Pergamentschikow, David Geringas, Julius Berger, Thomas Demenga, cello
Kim Kashkashian, Nobuko Imai, Veronika Hagen, viola

2-LP set on ECM (Germany), from 1988
recorded live 1985 and 1986

5 stars


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Igor Oistrakh*
_Music for Violin and Orchestra_

*Chausson*
_Poeme for Violin and Orchestra_

*Saint-Saens*
_Havanaise
Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso_

*Ravel*
_Tzigane_

Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra
Gennady Rozhdestvensky conducting


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Six Brandenburg Concertos
European Brandenburg Ensemble
Trevor Pinnock

The finest performances of these irresistibly infectious works that I have ever heard.


----------



## Pugg

​
Glinka: "Ruslan and Lyudmila" Overture (October 14, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Borodin: "In the Steppes of Central Asia" (December 8, 1969 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Gliere: "Russian sailors dance (The Red Poppy)" (November 23, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center)
Ippolitov-Ivanov: "Caucasian Sketches Op. 10 - II & IV" (February 1, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center)
Mussorgsky: "Khovanschina" Prelude (December 2, 1963 New York, Manhattan Center)
Prokofiev:
"Scythian Suite" (May 2, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Love for Three Oranges" - March (January 12, 1971 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Lieutenant Kijé" Suite: "The Marriage of Kije", "Troika" (January 12, 1971 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Shostakovich: "The Golden Age" - Polka (October 22, 1970 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic
Lopatnikoff: "Concertino for Orchestra"
[Playing] Columbia Symphony Orchestra (April 1, 1953 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Beethoven*
_Piano Concerto No 3_

Artur Rubinstein piano

Boston Symphony Orchestra
Erich Leinsdorf conducting


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> *Verdi*
> Nabucco
> *Sol. Matteo Manuguerra, Renata Scotto, Veriano Luchetti, Nicolai Ghiaurov, Elena Obraztsova, Robert Lloyd, Kenneth Collins, Anne Edwards
> Cond. Riccardo Muti, AOC, PO, WC (1978/1986 Remastered Edition)*
> --
> *Verdi*
> Macbeth
> *Sol. Sherrill Milnes, Fiorenza Cossotto, Ruggero Raimondi, José Carreras, Giuliano Bernardi, Maria Borgato, Carlo del Bosco, Leslie Fyson, John Noble, Neilson Taylor
> Cond. Riccardo Muti, AOC, NPO, WC (1976/1999 Remastered Edition)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Nabucco* is a mixed bag. Ghiaurov's Zaccaria is not my cup of tea, and Renatta Scotto as Abigaille is ok with her soprano-mezzo style that adds depth to the character but she sounds more scare than confident. The most positive points come in the second part of the opera when the title role, played with elegance by Matteo Manuguerra, gains presence. It's a disappointment for the high expectations, but it is good anyway.
> *Macbeth* is a *perfect* recording from top to bottom,
> from the Ambrosian Opera Chorus to the finest details of the Witches opening, loud timpani and a overwhelming orchestral quality given by the New Philharmonia and Muti. If only it counted with Pavarotti it would be better. Desert Island!_


The Decca Nabucco is lonely at the top.
For Macbeth:



Except the Pavarotti bit!


----------



## Pugg

lluissineu said:


> As your compatriot I must say I couldn't agree more with most of the opinions you just gave. Cotrubas is an absolute and genuine Traviata with a little childish voice which makes it more sensible. Scotto is The absolute antithesis with an old voice which is not in its best shape. Domingo has never been my cup of tea, but he fulfills 'his duty'.
> 
> Mutti is a good conductor, but IMO he has always a tendency to take a quick tempo (not in his Beethoven's 9th with The Chicago S.O., mainly if you've just listened to Chailly's recording).
> 
> To sum up: I agree.


As fellow European I do think Cotrubas is at her very very best. Scotto is shouting compare to Cotrubas.
I agree on the recommanding part if your not a particular soprano fan.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Schumann* 
_Concerto in A Minor_

Van Cliburn piano

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Fritz Reiner conducting


----------



## Pugg

​
*Sain-Saëns/ Poulenc/ Say.*
Arthur and Lucas Jussen


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Brandenburg concertos 1-3, Christopher Hogwood and The Academy of Ancient Music.









On Spotify.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler* : Symphony 7
Klaus Tennstedt conducting.


----------



## Pugg

*Bach, J S:*
Italian Concerto, BWV971
Duets Nos. 1-4, BWV802-805
Chromatic Fantasia & Fugue in D minor, BWV903
French Overture in B minor, BWV831

András Schiff (piano)


----------



## ArtMusic

Bach arranged by Schumann.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Works by BB and Ludo last night and this morning. At about this time during the week I'm commuting to work so it feels a bit strange being at home and having the stereo on so early!

_Johnson Over Jordan_ - orchestral suite arranged by P. Hindmarsh from the incidental music composed for the play of the same name by J.B. Priestley WoO (orig. 1939 - arr. 1988), _Our Hunting Fathers_ - song cycle for soprano and orchestra op.8 [Texts: W.H. Auden/anon./T. Ravenscroft] (1936), _The Prodigal Son_ - Third Church Parable for four singers, chorus and eight players after the _Gospel of Luke Ch. XV_ op.81 [Libretto: W. Plomer] (1968):

















_Mass_ in C op.86 (1807) and _Missa solemnis_ in D op.123 (1819-23):


----------



## DavidA

Good Friday so it's Bach St Matthew Passion / Richter

Slow but intensely devotional


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J S: Mass in B minor, BWV232
*
Felicity Lott (soprano), Anne Sofie von Otter (mezzo), Hans Peter Blochwitz (tenor), William Shimell (baritone), Gwynne Howell (bass)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Georg Solti.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Piano quintet by Edison Denisov. A dream of wind and water for my ears


----------



## premont

hpowders said:


> View attachment 93587
> 
> 
> J.S. Bach Six Brandenburg Concertos
> European Brandenburg Ensemble
> Trevor Pinnock
> 
> *The finest performances of these irresistibly infectious works that I have ever heard*.


Yes, I often have that feeling, every time I have heard a new Brandenburg recording. But some recordings wear better than the others, and in this particular case I think Pinnock's first recording (Archiv) wears far better than this second recording.


----------



## Cheyenne

Merl inspired me to again put on Scherchen and the Vienna State Opera Orchestra conducting Beethoven's 8th symphony... always a riot!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*György Kurtág
Complete Works for String Quartet*
Athena Quartett [NEOS, 2011]

Stark, brief, beautiful; I like to contemplate, listening to Kurtág. OK, so I'm a pseud. :tiphat:


----------



## Granate

*Opera Feast XXXV*

*Verdi*
Il Trovatore
*Sol. Franco Bonisolli, Leontyne Price, Piero Cappuccilli, Elena Obraztsova, Ruggero Raimondi, Maria Venuti, Horst Nitsche, Martin Egel 
Cond. Herbert von Karajan, CDOB, BPO, WC (1978/1986 Reissue Edition)*
--
*Verdi*
Il Trovatore
*Sol. Luciano Pavarotti, Joan Sutherland, Ingvar Wixell, Marilyn Horne, Nicolai Ghiaurov, Norma Burrowes, Graham Clark, Peter Knapp, Wynford Evans
Cond. Richard Bonynge, LOC, NPO, Decca (1977/1986 Rissue Edition)*

















_Two Trovatores in stereo to beat the Karajan 1956 recording and no success, sadly.
*Karajan WC: *Too decent singers. I still cannot get used to Leontyne Price. Karajan and the Berliner Philharmoniker deliver extraordinary orchestral pieces together with the chorus, and their tracks are the only moments when this becomes a great recording. That Act II opening could serve as your ringtone.
*Bonynge: *Excellent Ghiaurov as Ferrando and Burrowes as Ines, with clear voices. Sutherland is a total constrast compared to them, with a dark and inintelligible voice which doesn't prevent her from reaching the right notes, but it's like she takes a lot of effort. The bad news is that both Pavarotti and Horne do not perform with fresh voices, with too much weight. Richard Bonynge and the National Philharmonic are not heoic but play the Verdi score with detail and joy. This recording is nice, not a first option at all._


----------



## Pugg

*Rachmaninov/ Prokofiev*: Cello Sonatas.

Emanuel Ax, Yo-Yo Ma .


----------



## Guest

Bach Johannes Passion


----------



## stejo

Fantastic!
Another hidden treasure, at least for me...
over 20 symphonys, string q:s and lot of other stuff.
Now listening to these Cello Sonatas, great Shostakovich-like music, but who is Alla Vasiliyeva ?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*:Sonata in A minor 'Arpeggione', D821
Britten: Sonata for cello and piano in C major, Op. 65
Debussy: Cello Sonata
Schumann:Stücke im Volkston (5), Op. 102

Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Frank Braley (piano).
Thanks to my piano friend.


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> *Rachmaninov/ Prokofiev*: Cello Sonatas.
> 
> Emanuel Ax, Yo-Yo Ma .


BBC Radio 3 presenting a feature on Rachmaninov Cello Sonata tomorrow!

Beautiful music!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphonies Nos. 24 and 25.*.

I was going through this set starting with Symphony No. 1 and working forward, but after No. 10, my eyes started glazing over, so I'm skipping ahead to the mid-20s.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel: Piano concertos*
Valses nobles et sentimentales

_Krystian Zimerman (piano)_

Cleveland Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez.


----------



## Vasks

_Checking out Charles....on vinyl_

*Ives - A Set of Pieces for Theatre Orchestra (Farberman/Vanguard)
Ives - 2 Choral Works [Psalm 97 & The New River] (Gregg Smith/Columbia)
Ives - Three Places in New England (Thomas/DG)
Ives - 4 Songs [Farewell to Land, Ann Street, Religion & 1,2,3] (Curry/Cambridge)
Ives - Symphony #1 (Ormandy/Columbia)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert* : Sting Quartets.

Op.post.125/ op. 29 no 1
Melos Quartet.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov*: Variations.
Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin conducting.


----------



## Guest

Jacques Champion de Chambonnières CD 2


----------



## Taggart

disc 50 of










Sublime music, superb voices.


----------



## Granate

*Opera Feast XXXVI*

*Verdi*
La Traviata
*Sol. Joan Sutherland, Carlo Bergonzi, Robert Merrill, Dora Carral, Paolo Pedani, Piero de Palma, Silvio Maionica, Giovanni Foiani, Miti Trucatto Pace
Cond. John Pritchard, OC MMF, Decca (1963/1999 Remastered Edition)*
--
*Donizetti*
Lucia di Lammermoor
*Sol. Joan Sutherland, Luciano Pavarotti, Sherrill Milnes, Nicolai Ghiaurov, Ryland Davies, Huguette Tourangeau, Pier Francesco Poli
Cond. Richard Bonynge, CV ROHOC, Decca (1971/2009 Remastered Edition)*

















_Pritchard's *Traviata* with Sutherland is an interesting study of how drama and feelings can be told in audio and music. The Maggio Musicale Fiorentino led by Pritchard achieves o level of naturality where Kleiber and the Bayerischer create lush (in really good terms). In this recording, the secondary characters (Chorus, Carral's Annina, Pedani's Baron) are on par with the protagonists, and that is the real victory of this recording: sound like a team work that tells a story. Then, the main roles: Merrill as Giorgio is correct, no very dramatic; Bergonzi as Alfredo is quite a challenge, he never forces himself out and sticks up to the role, naturally. I don't know what to think about Sutherland's Violetta. It's like Callas: she leaves her brand. This time it is positive because the most demanding arias of Act I are perfect. I just wih she could pronounce Italian better because it puts me off a lot. This Traviata ties with the Kleiber effort. It is too different.

The celebrated *Lucia di Lammermoor* recording by Sutherland strangely put me off. I was listening to the opening and first arias and then completely switched off. Background music. I cannot tell wether it was a good recording or not. I prefer Callas way more than Sutherland as Lucia, whereas Pavarotti didn't sing badly. It's just ok. I had to make the effort._


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahler symphony 7 conducted by Rafael Kubelik.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Cantata "Ich Habe genug" BWV 82


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## pmsummer

THE LAST WORDS OF CHRIST
*Max Reger, Joseph Hatdn, Anton Weber, Jean Sibelius, Dmitri Shostakovich
Petrus Herbert* - text
Ebonit Saxophone Quartet
Claron McFadden - voice
_
Challenge Classics_


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Schubert: Octet in F, D.803 Lener String Quartet/C. Hobday/Charles Draper/E.W. Hinchcliff/Aubrey Brain

Schubert: String Quartet in D Minor, D.810 "Death and the Maiden" The London String Quartet

Schubert: String Quartet in G, D.887/String Trio, D.471/String Quartet Fragment, D2c Leipzig String Quartet

A pleasant evening of Schubert chamber music. I do wish that some enterprising company would do a box of all the Lener String Quartet's recordings, Warner would be the ones now as they own all the old EMI sets. The Lener are some of the 78's to which I return most frequently, they were the first to do a complete set of the Beethoven and I don't think their recording of Op.130 has ever been bettered (not even by the legendary Busch Quartet), but I'd love to hear some of these performances in really good transfers, though some of my 78's still sound pretty decent. The London String Quartet give a very intense account of "Death and the Maiden," a delight, though the discs are quite worn in places, though I suppose if I survive to be 92 years old then I'll be a bit worn in places! Finally the first disc from the Leipzig's excellent traversal of Schubert's complete quartets, a set that has given me hours of pleasure, and which I highly recommend.


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 (Claudio Arrau, Bernard Haitink, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra)

What Arrau does at 9:10 into the first movement is breathtaking, and if anyone knows how to describe that in musical terms, I would love to hear it. Also, the cadenza that starts close to the 15 minute mark is extremely good. This performance elevated the piece to the top tier, and I highly recommend checking it out.


----------



## Wandering Shade

Johann Sebastian Bach

Kreuzstabkantate · Kantate "Ich habe genug"

Max van Egmond, Bariton

Barock-Ensemble · Frans Brüggen

Recorded 1977

Seon

:: 5 stars ::

There's a very informative review of this recording on amazon by Peter Watchorn, harpsichordist & CEO of the MusicaOmnia label. Excerpts:

"Max van Egmond's recordings of the two great Bach cantatas for solo bass (…) resulted from politics at Telefunken in the 1970's associated with the departure of producer Wolf Erichson from the Hamburg-based record label. In 1958, Erichson had founded the influential Telefunken 'Das alte Werk' series, and, in fact, 'discovered' Max van Egmond (whose first recording was undertaken in 1964), the singer being subsequently signed for numerous recordings of Bach and Monteverdi with Gustav Leonhardt and Nikolaus Harnoncourt.
When Erichson left Telefunken, the management assumed that artists like van Egmond, so closely identified with the producer, would also make the switch across to Erichson's own fledgling 'Seon' enterprise. One casualty of this was the Telefunken 'Das Kantatenwerk' recording of BWV 56, 'Ich will den Kreutstab gerne tragen'. Gustav Leonhardt was fully expecting van Egmond to do it, and was unpleasantly surprised at his exclusion from the project. It took some persuasion on the part of Telefunken's management to convince him to release the final recording which resulted. Leonhardt's personal intervention with the powers at Telefunken secured van Egmond's services for the rest of the complete cantata project (at least those undertaken with Leonhardt), while Harnoncourt had (most unwisely in the opinion of many listeners, including the present writer) decided from Cantata 30 to engage singers with heavier, more operatic voices than van Egmond's effortlessly agile and beautiful baritone. Consequently, the remaining big baritone cantata, 'Ich habe genug', (which Harnoncourt recorded) was, like BWV 56, undertaken without van Egmond's participation. (…)
The result of these convoluted machinations was that Max van Egmond, a singer uniquely suited to perform and record these works did not get the opportunity until 1977, when he himself put together a baroque orchestra, under the direction of his friend in Amsterdam, Frans Brüggen (…), and recorded them for Erichson's Seon label."

The whole review ought to be read; a last quotation, from its conclusion: "The results are simply without any peer. (…) I urge you to acquire this before it disappears. And buy another for a friend. Performances do not get any better than this."

I think indeed that it's a good thing if possible to buy a second copy of an outstanding recording, in order to give it some day to a very good friend - sometimes maybe an unknown friend we will meet in the future.


----------



## senza sordino

A couple of days here

Bach Cello Suites 1-6









Bach Brandenburg Concertos 1-6









Strauss Violin Concerto and Violin Sonata, youthful works









Schoenberg and Sibelius Concerti, when I met Hilary Hahn two months ago, I forgot to take this CD with me for her to sign.









Mahler Symphonies 1&4, and Totenfeier


----------



## Guest

Wandering Shade said:


> Johann Sebastian Bach
> 
> Kreuzstabkantate · Kantate "Ich habe genug"
> 
> Max van Egmond, Bariton
> 
> Barock-Ensemble · Frans Brüggen
> 
> Recorded 1977
> 
> Seon
> 
> :: 5 stars ::
> 
> There's a very informative review of this recording on amazon by Peter Watchorn, harpsichordist & CEO of the MusicaOmnia label. Excerpts:
> 
> "Max van Egmond's recordings of the two great Bach cantatas for solo bass (…) resulted from politics at Telefunken in the 1970's associated with the departure of producer Wolf Erichson from the Hamburg-based record label. In 1958, Erichson had founded the influential Telefunken 'Das alte Werk' series, and, in fact, 'discovered' Max van Egmond (whose first recording was undertaken in 1964), the singer being subsequently signed for numerous recordings of Bach and Monteverdi with Gustav Leonhardt and Nikolaus Harnoncourt.
> When Erichson left Telefunken, the management assumed that artists like van Egmond, so closely identified with the producer, would also make the switch across to Erichson's own fledgling 'Seon' enterprise. One casualty of this was the Telefunken 'Das Kantatenwerk' recording of BWV 56, 'Ich will den Kreutstab gerne tragen'. Gustav Leonhardt was fully expecting van Egmond to do it, and was unpleasantly surprised at his exclusion from the project. It took some persuasion on the part of Telefunken's management to convince him to release the final recording which resulted. Leonhardt's personal intervention with the powers at Telefunken secured van Egmond's services for the rest of the complete cantata project (at least those undertaken with Leonhardt), while Harnoncourt had (most unwisely in the opinion of many listeners, including the present writer) decided from Cantata 30 to engage singers with heavier, more operatic voices than van Egmond's effortlessly agile and beautiful baritone. Consequently, the remaining big baritone cantata, 'Ich habe genug', (which Harnoncourt recorded) was, like BWV 56, undertaken without van Egmond's participation. (…)
> The result of these convoluted machinations was that Max van Egmond, a singer uniquely suited to perform and record these works did not get the opportunity until 1977, when he himself put together a baroque orchestra, under the direction of his friend in Amsterdam, Frans Brüggen (…), and recorded them for Erichson's Seon label."
> 
> The whole review ought to be read; a last quotation, from its conclusion: "The results are simply without any peer. (…) I urge you to acquire this before it disappears. And buy another for a friend. Performances do not get any better than this."
> 
> I think indeed that it's a good thing if possible to buy a second copy of an outstanding recording, in order to give it some day to a very good friend - sometimes maybe an unknown friend we will meet in the future.


Thank you so much for your illuminating ,informative and entertaining commend.It is such a pleasure to chare these stories,for me anyway.I have two other recordings ( Herreweghe and Harnoncourt) but this one is my favorite,and yes Max van Egmond is an ideal singer for this repertoire.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach

Despite technical uncertainties, this remains my first choice for the Bach cantatas


----------



## ldiat




----------



## pmsummer

LUX
*Thomas Tallis, Gregorio Allegri, Massive Attack, Ben Folds Five, Ola Gjeilo, et al.*
Voces8
_
Decca_


----------



## padraic

LvB 7 - Kleiber


----------



## George O

Antonin Dvorak (1841-1904)

Biblical Songs, op 99

I Dreamed Last Night, op 3, no 2
(words by Vitezslav Halek)

Songs My Mother Taught Me, op 55, no 4
(words by Adolf Heyduk)

Vera Soukupova, contralto
Ivan Moravec, piano

on Supraphon (Prague, Czechoslovakia), from 1968


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1983.


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR HOLY WEEK
*Anonymous*
_In Proportional Rhythm_
Schola Antiqua
Barbara Katherine Jones, John Blackley - directors
_
L'Oiseau Lyre Florilegium_


----------



## pmsummer

STABAT MATER
_O quam tristis et afflicta fuit illa benedicta, mater Unigeniti!_
*Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina, Arvo Pärt, John Browne*
Taverner Consort and Choir
Fretwork
Andrew Parrott - director
_
Virgin Classics_


----------



## JohnD

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Sain-Saëns/ Poulenc/ Say.*
> Arthur and Lucas Jussen


Great cover! They look like the classical music version of the young Everly Brothers.


----------



## Guest




----------



## deprofundis

I'm listening to the fabuleous piano work of* Anton Rubenstein,* on *Russian rarities*, get this , it's full of obscur classical composer of romantic era Russia And by the way you might has well pick up* Russian Avant-garde*, the artist or similar but russian rarities offer 2 cd so more variety.Good night folk , happy easter beleivers. friends follower and friendly non prattiquant atheism(the tolerant ones), audiophile across the globe i salute you and you devoted passion classical, i most says it feel good to re-discover romantic era thanks to pal on talk classical* Cimirro,* thanks amigo

:tiphat:


----------



## bharbeke

Berlioz: Les Troyens (Davis, London Symphony Orchestra)

This one was a bit of a slog to get through. Standout sections were these three:

"Quelle esperance...Le salut des Vaincus..."
"Peuple! Tous les honneurs"
"Danse des esclaves ballet"


----------



## Pugg

​*Borodin*: Symphony *No 3 *
In the Steppes of Central Asia

Symphony Orchestra of the Bolshoi Theatre, Mark Ermlersia

Armenian Philharmonic Orchestra, Loris Tjeknavorian
_For the Saturday symphony tradition _


----------



## Pugg

​
*Murry Perahia*: Songs without words.


----------



## Pugg

senza sordino said:


> A couple of days here
> 
> Bach Cello Suites 1-6


Still one of the best recordings of this works.


----------



## Pugg

JohnD said:


> Great cover! They look like the classical music version of the young Everly Brothers.


I do thinks they are playing better piano


----------



## tortkis

Ernst Helmuth Flammer: String Quartets Nos. 4 & 5 - Jade Quartett (NEOS, 2017)








Voyage éternel de l'oiseau de feu - Des Feuervogels Zeitreise - String Quartet No. 4 (1996/97)
Abschiede - String Quartet No. 5 (2002)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51 No. 1
Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34

Akiko Yamamoto (piano)

Quatuor Ebène


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Allan Pettersson symphony 15, conducted by Peter Ruzicka and the Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin.


----------



## Pugg

​*Barber*:Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op. 24

Bjork:Virus /Joga/ All is Full of Love
arr. Hans Ek

Hillborg: The Strand Settings

world premiere recording

Renée Fleming (soprano)

Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, Sakari Oram


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Hillborg: The Strand Settings
> 
> world premiere recording
> 
> Renée Fleming (soprano)
> 
> Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, Sakari Oram


How did you and Mr. Hillborg get along?


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> How did you and Mr. Hillborg get along?


Concentrating _on the voice_ is helping very well, but most of the time I just play the Barber bit.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Sibelius*: Karelia Suite & The Swan of Tuonela/ *Grieg*: Holberg Suite, Op. 40

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## elgar's ghost

Time to wheel this one out of the hangar for the first time in years...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Don Carlo*
Four-act version in Italian

Mario Filippeschi (Don Carlo), Boris Christoff (Filippo II), Tito Gobbi (Rodrigo), Antonietta Stella (Elisabetta di Valois), Elena Nicolai (Eboli), Giulio Neri (Il Grande Inquisitore), Loretta Di Lelio (Tebaldo)

Orchestra and Chorus of the Opera House, Rome, Gabriele Santini conducting.


----------



## Pugg

[/url]​
*Rachmaninov*: Piano Concertos 3 & 2 Preludes 
Byron Janis, Dorati


----------



## Guest

The art of Courtly Love 
The Early Music Consort of London David Munrow CD 1


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Sibelius*: Karelia Suite & The Swan of Tuonela/ *Grieg*: Holberg Suite, Op. 40
> 
> Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


Got the Holberg performed by ASMF on another album along with Dvorak and Tchaikovsky Serenade for Strings!

Happy birthday to the wonderful Sir Neville Marriner!
Amazing Conductor!


----------



## Janspe

*J. Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 77 & Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73*
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, led by Riccardo Chailly
Leonidas Kavakos, violin















To this day I have some problems with the 2nd symphony - it just doesn't touch me the same way the other three do.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak:* Piano Trio's/ *Suk*: Elegy for Piano, Violin and Cello, Op. 23

Florestan Trio.


----------



## hpowders

Domenico Scarlatti 18 Keyboard Sonatas
Yevgeny Sudbin, piano

If you prefer your Scarlatti to sound like Chopin, played on a Steinway Model D Concert Grand, Sudbin is your man.

As for me, I will continue to get my pleasure from Scarlatti played on harpsichord by artists who know what they are doing, because they are stylistically in-synch with the music.


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> Got the Holberg performed by ASMF on another album along with Dvorak and Tchaikovsky Serenade for Strings!
> 
> Happy birthday to the wonderful Sir Neville Marriner!
> Amazing Conductor!


He did record pieces more then once or perhaps just another re-release .


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Oster Oratorium BWV 249


----------



## Pugg

​
*Weber*; Clarinet concertos

Paul Meyer (clarinet)

Orchestre De Chambre De Lausanne


----------



## Andolink

*Heinrich Ignaz Biber*: _The Mystery Sonatas_


----------



## pmsummer

LAMENTATIONS
_Holy Week in Provence_
*Bouzignac, Ceppede, Carpentras, Gilles, Vitre, Godolin, Gregorian chant*
Schola Cantorum of Boston
Boston Camerata
Joel Cohen - director
_
Apex via Erato_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphonies Nos. 28 and 29*

I used to think most of Mozart's symphonies were a little boring (except the last ones), but Pinnock's set is ringing my chimes. After fast-forwarding through the early ones, it's getting really good.


----------



## Guest

Ligeti Piano works,very enjoyable.

Pierre-Laurent Aimard,piano










Works For Piano
Études Pour Piano (Premier Livre, 1985) 
3-1 I. Désordre • Molto Vivace, Vigoroso, Molto Ritmico 2:22
3-2 II. Cordes À Vide • Andantino Con Moto, Molto Tenero 3:16
3-3 III. Touches Bloquées • Presto Possibile, Sempre Molto Ritmico 1:57
3-4 IV. Fanfares • Vivacissimo Molto Ritmico, Con Allegria E Slancio 3:37
3-5 V. Arc-En-Ciel • Andante Molto Rubato, Con Eleganza, With Swing 3:52
3-6 VI. Automne À Varsovie • Presto Cantabile, Molto Ritmico E Flessibile 4:27
Études Pour Piano (Deuxième Livre) 
3-7 VII. Galamb Borong (1987) • Vivacissimo Luminoso, Legato Possibile 2:48
3-8 VIII. Fém (1989) • Vivace Risoluto, Con Vigore 3:05
3-9 IX. Vertige (1990) • Prestissimo Sempre Molto Legato, Sehr Gleichmäßig 3:03
3-10 X. Der Zauberlehrling (1994) • Prestissimo, Staccatissimo, Leggierissimo 2:20
3-11 XI. En Suspens (1994) • Andante Con Moto, « Avec L'Élégance Du Swing » 2:07
3-12 XII. Entrelacs (1993) • Vivicissimo Molto Ritmico, Sempre Legato, Con Delicatezza 2:56
3-13 XIII. L'Escalier Du Diable (1993) • Presto Legato Ma Leggiero 5:16
3-14 XIV. Coloana Infinită (1993) • Presto Possibile, Tempestoso Con Fuoco 1:41
Musica Ricercata (1951-1953) 
3-15 I. Sostenuto - Misurato - Prestissimo 2:43
3-16 II. Mesto, Rigido E Cerimoniale 3:52
3-17 III. Allegro Con Spirito 1:12
3-18 IV. Tempo De Valse (Poco Vivace - « À L'Orgue De Barbarie ») 2:18
3-19 V. Rubato. Lamentoso 3:12
3-20 VI. Allegro Molto Capriccioso 0:50
3-21 VII. Cantabile, Molto Legato 4:04
3-22 VIII. Vivace. Energico 1:15
3-23 IX. (Béla Bartók In Memoriam) Adagio. Mesto - Allegro Maestoso 2:15
3-24 X. Vivace. Capriccioso 1:22
3-25 XI. (Omaggio A Girolamo Frescobaldi) Andante Misurato E Tranquillo 4:14
Études Pour Piano (Extrait Du Troisième Livre) 
3-26 XV. White On White (1995). Andante Con Tenerezza 3:52


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mendelssohn *
_Quintets Opp 18 & 87_

_Music from Marlboro_

Jaime Laredo violin
Ani Kavafian violin
Heiichiro Ohyama viola
Kim Kashkashian viola
Sharon Robinson chello

Rudolf Serkin director


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms* : Piano sonata, six piano pieces, and the scherzo.
Peter Rösel


----------



## Guest

Try it ,listen to it,it is great music!


----------



## Vasks

_Spinning more records for an hour with Franz_

*Schubert - Overture in D, D.556 (Munchinger/London STS)
Schubert - Piano Sonata in G, D.894 (Ashkenazy/London)
Schubert - Quartettsatz in C minor [aka Quartet #12], D.703 (Julliard/RCA)*


----------



## hpowders

elgars ghost said:


> Time to wheel this one out of the hangar for the first time in years...


Don't get a hernia!!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Pugg

Vasks said:


> _Spinning more records for an hour with Franz_
> 
> *Schubert - Overture in D, D.556 (Munchinger/London STS)
> Schubert - Piano Sonata in G, D.894 (Ashkenazy/London)
> Schubert - Quartettsatz in C minor [aka Quartet #12], D.703 (Julliard/RCA)*


You are cherish your vinyl records very well I see . :tiphat:


----------



## bharbeke

Muzio Clementi: Piano Concerto in C (Bruno Canino, Francesco La Vecchia, Orchestra Sinfonica di Roma)

This could easily take its place next to the Schumann and Grieg piano concertos. It is completely wonderful, and I hope more people start hearing it.


----------



## Granate

*Opera Feast XXXVII*

*Rossini*
Semiramide
*Sol. Cheryl Studer, Samuel Ramey, Jennifer Larmore, Frank Lopardo, Julia Faulkner, Jan-Hendrick Rootering
Cond. Ion Marin, AOC, LSO, DG (1994)*
--
*Rossini*
Semiramide
*Sol. Joan Sutherland, Joseph Rouleau, Marilyn Horne, John Serge, Patricia Clark, Spiro Malas
Cond. Richard Bonynge, AOC, LSO, Decca (1966/1989 Remastered Edition)*

















_I didn't feel really pleased with this opera. Act I Scene II reminded me a lot to Verdi, while for me Studer did a better performance than Sutherland, and the recording quality is better in the Marin effort for me. However, I won't feel insterested in this long opera until a cinema screening puts me wrong._


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gretry: L'Épreuve Villageoise*

Sophie Junker (Denise), Talise Trevigne (Madame Hubert), Francisco Fernández-Rueda (André), Thomas Dolié (La France)

Opera Lafayette, Ryan Brown.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1991 - '95.


----------



## PJaye

Evaristo Felice Dall, Abaco. Concerti a quattro da chiesa op.2 Nr.1,4,5,7.


----------



## Vasks

Pugg said:


> You are cherish your vinyl records very well I see


Most of them sound real good still, Pugg. Today, the Ashkenazy was just sublime. Clean surface so I could hear his extraordinary balance of fingers.


----------



## Andolink

*Frank Corcoran*: _Symphonies 2, 3 and 4_










*Johannes Brahms*: _String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51 no. 1_


----------



## George O

Traverso said:


> Try it ,listen to it,it is great music!


Greg Anderson and his videos on YouTube are great. Don't miss the opposite of the pair to The Devil's Staircase: Sheep May Safely Graze.


----------



## George O

Alexander Glazunov (1865-1936):
Concerto for Piano No. 1 in F, op 92
(recorded 14 Dec 1952)

Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov (1844-1908):
Concerto for Piano in C sharp minor, op 30
(recorded 17 Feb 1950)

Sergei Prokofiev (1891-1953):
Concerto for Piano No. 1 in D flat, op 10 
(recorded 1952)

Moscow Youth Symphony Orchestra / Kiril Kondrashin

on Miro Records (NYC), from ?
(also released on dozens of other labels)

5 stars


----------



## Wandering Shade

Giovanni Battista Pergolesi

Stabat Mater · Salve Regina

Emma Kirkby (Soprano) · James Bowman (Countertenor)
Academy of Ancient Music · Christopher Hogwood

Recorded 1988

L'Oiseau-Lyre

:: 5 stars ::



Taggart said:


> Sublime music, superb voices.


----------



## Haydn man

A couple of works I have been able to listen to this week
Berwald No.3 Symphonie Singuliere 
Haydn Oxford Sympnony No.92 Oxford


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## bharbeke

Armanvd said:


>


I have the exact same set in my Spotify queue. What do you think of it?


----------



## Guest

Cypriano de Rore: St. John Passion (Passio Domini Nostri Jesu Christi Secundum Johannem)


----------



## tortkis

Ernst Helmuth Flammer: Orchestral Works Vol. 1 (NEOS, 2008)









Interferenza mente sovrapposizione (1988-1990) for violoncello, orchestra and live electronics
Werner F. Selge (violoncello), SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg / Lothar Zagrosek

das erschwiegene Wort!…ausgeweitet… (1993/1994) for solo percussion and orchestra
Yuko Suzuki (percussion), SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg / Olaf Henzold

I hope succeeding volumes will be released, including the infamous piano concerto.


----------



## George O

Dmitri Shostakovich (1906-1975)

String Quartet No. 15, op 144
-Suk Quartet

Prelude and Scherzo for four violins, two violas, and two cellos, op 11
-Suk Quartet
-Dolezal Quartet

on Panton (Prague, Czechoslovakia), from 1981

5 stars


----------



## Armanvd

bharbeke said:


> I have the exact same set in my Spotify queue. What do you think of it?


It Changed My Opinion About TWC . Loved It.


----------



## millionrainbows

Benjamin Britten: This is my new Easter music.


----------



## KenOC

Frederick Converse, "Flivver Ten Million" which premiered today in 1927. It celebrates the ten millionth Ford auto to be produced. In eight very short movements, described by the composer:

1. Dawn in Detroit (sunrise over the city)
2. The Call to Labor (the auto workers report to work)
3. The Din of the Builders (factory noises)
4. The Birth of the Hero - He Tries His Metal (the car wanders off into the great world in search of adventure)
5. May Night by the Roadside - America's Romance (love music via solo violin)
6. The Joy Riders - America's Frolic (happy, have-a-great-time music)
7. The Collision - America's Tragedy (poignant, sad intonations)
8. Phoenix Americanus - The hero, righted and shaken, proceeds on his way with redoubled energy, typical of the indomitable spirit of America. (great fun)

On YouTube:


----------



## Granate

*Opera Feast XXXVIII*









*Rossini*
Il barbiere di Siviglia
*Sol. Maria Callas, Luigi Alva, Tito Gobbi, Fritz Ollendorf, Niccola Zaccaria, Gabriella Carturan, Mario Carlin
Cond. Alceo Galliera, PO&C, WC (1957/2014 Remastered Edition)*









*Purcell*
Dido & Aeneas
*Sol. Catherine Bott, Emma Kirkby, John Mark Ainsley, David Thomas, Elisabeth Priday, Sara Stowe
Cond. Christopher Hogwood, OC AAM, Decca (1994)*









*Purcell*
Dido & Aeneas
*Sol. Jessye Norman, Thomas Allen, Marie McLaughlin, Patricia Kern, Helen Walker, Della Jones
Cond. Raymond Leppard, ECO, Philips (1985)*

_Really good recording of the *"Barbiere"* with Callas in Stereo and Alva as a great Almaviva. Still, the opera overall does not attract me enough to keep and listen again. The *Dido & Aeneas* I liked best was the Hogwood recording, with a great sound engineering. But as the other opera, musically is not as attractive for me over other important operas, but the Hogwood one had a charm._


----------



## tortkis

Hans Werner Henze: Symphonies Nos. 3-5 - Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin / Marek Janowski (Wergo, 2011)


----------



## Taggart

Celestial voices in harmony.


----------



## Guest

This SACD includes Henze's complete "Royal Winter Music" plus Britten's "Nocturnal." Wonderful playing and recording.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## MozartsGhost

The Age of Bel Canto
Beautiful Songs
Piccinni, Handel, Lampugnani, Bononcini, Mozart, Rossini, Donizetti

Joan Sutherland
Marilyn Horne
Richard Conrad

London Symphony Orchestra
The New Symphony Orchestra of London
Richard Bonynge conducting


----------



## pmsummer

PASSIONMUSIK
_O Bone Jesu, Fili Mariae_
*Heinrich Schütz*
_Membra Jesu Nostri_
*Dietrich Buxtehude*
The Monteverdi Choir
The English Baroque Soloists
Fretwork
John Eliot Gardiner - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1983 - '86, 1977.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## pmsummer

LAMENTA
_The Lamentations of the Prophet Jeremiah_
*Ferrabosco the Elder, Thomas Tallis, Antoine Brumel, Robert White, Palestrina*
The Tallis Scholars
Peter Philips - director
_
Gimell_


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony 9 by Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra & Chamber Choir led by Bruno Weil.









On spotify.


----------



## JohnD

Kontrapunctus said:


> This SACD includes Henze's complete "Royal Winter Music" plus Britten's "Nocturnal." Wonderful playing and recording.


The cover artwork is a detail from the painting "Ophelia" by J.E. Millais. The full painting was previously used on the cover of Tom Rapp & Pearls Before Swine's "Beautiful Lies You Could Live In" album in the early 1970s.


----------



## JohnD

Pugg said:


> [/url]​
> *Rachmaninov*: Piano Concertos 3 & 2 Preludes
> Byron Janis, Dorati


I've got this set and for me the Byron Janis recordings are just about my favorite.


----------



## Guest

This is plucking sublime in every aspect.


----------



## senza sordino

Barber Cello Concerto, Britten Cello Symphony 









Elgar Cello Concerto, Carter Cello Concerto, Bruch Kol Nidrei. Terrific disk. 









Debussy, Elgar and Respighi Violin Sonatas, Sibelius Berceuse, another terrific disk









Debussy and Ravel String Quartets, Zemlinsky String Quartet no 2, Toldra Vistes al mar, Turina Oracion del torero. I've only listened to this a couple of times since I bought it a couple of years ago. It's disappointing, performances are ok but the sound isn't great - probably miked too far away. And the Toldra is interrupted by spoken word, a poem. I don't speak Spanish. I'll probably get rid of this cd









Barber, Korngold and Walton Violin Concerti. A good disk, though perhaps not my favourite version of the Barber. But this is my local orchestra! The other two are great.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart:Mass in C minor, K427 'Great'*

Hertha Topper (alto), Ernst Haeflinger (tenor), Ivan Sardi (bass)

*Exsultate, jubilate, K165*

Maria Stader (soprano)

Ferenc Fricsay


----------



## Pugg

MozartsGhost said:


> The Age of Bel Canto
> Beautiful Songs
> Piccinni, Handel, Lampugnani, Bononcini, Mozart, Rossini, Donizetti
> 
> Joan Sutherland
> Marilyn Horne
> Richard Conrad
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra
> The New Symphony Orchestra of London
> Richard Bonynge conducting


Nice to see another fan of this L.P around.:tiphat:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahler symphony 4 Abbado and the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## Pugg

The Magnificent voice of *Eileen Farrel*l: 
Lieder von Rodgers & Hammerstein, Brahe, Arlen, Firestone, Rasbach, Carawan, Malotte, Paul & Traditionals
(Eileen Farrell, London Festival Chorus, London Festival Orchestra, Robert Sharples)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven:*

Martin Stadtfeld (Klavier), Marcus Ullmann (Tenor), Staatskapelle Dresden, Sebastian Weigle


----------



## Pugg

​
Fröhlich: Complete String Quartets

Disc 1

Rasumowsky Quartett.
5 stars.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Pugg said:


> ​
> Fröhlich: Complete String Quartets
> 
> Disc 1
> 
> Rasumowsky Quartett.
> 5 stars.


Found this album on spotify and it is very good.:tiphat:


----------



## tortkis

Lutosławski: Orchestral Works Vol. 2 - Louis Lortie, BBC Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner (Chandos, 2012)








Symphonic Variations (1936-8)
Concerto for piano and orchestra (1987-88)
Variations on a Theme of Paganini (1978) for solo piano and orchestra
Symphony No. 4 (1988-92)


----------



## Haydn man

To start the day


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel:* Piano Concerto in G major/ Piano Concerto in D major (for the left hand)

_Pascal Rogé_ (piano)

Menuet antique
Une barque sur l'océan (orchestral version)
Fanfare from 'L'Eventail de Jeanne'

Orchestre symphonique de Montréal, Charles Dutoit


----------



## Pugg

​
*Pergolesi*: Stabat Mater/ *Scarlatti*, A: Stabat Mater

6 Concerti grossi

_Mirella Freni & Teresa Berganza_

Orchestre de Chambre Paul Kuentz, Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Hector Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust (Op.24)*
*Igor Markevitch & the Orchestra Lamoureux, Paris
Chœur Elisabeth Brasseur - Chœur Enfants RTF
Faust: Richard Verrau
Marguerite: Consuelo Rubio
Méphistophélès: Michel Roux
Brander: Pierre Mollet*

This is my second consecutive listen to this recording and I am absolutely enthralled by it on every way.

Igor Markevitch is quite simply one of my favourite Conductors at this point and his interpretations of Berlioz are astonishing. I would say only Sir Thomas Beecham is on par with Markevitch in this repertoire, though I enjoySir Colin Davis' recordings, he suffers by comparison and falls a tier lower _for my tastes_ in works the the Conductors each recorded.

The Orchestra play phenomenally here with power, melody and clarity, with the all of the Soloists and Choral forces contributing equally to what becomes an atmospheric, graceful and characterful performance. There are a number of excellent recordings but as a whole, Markevitch and the forces he draws upon deliver an incredible performance which has been recorded beautifully.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz*: Symphonie fantastique, Op. 14

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Daniele Gatti


----------



## Wandering Shade

Thank you Traverso: but Peter Watchorn is the one to be thanked for sharing these informations! And he knows what he writes, since he produced for his label MusicaOmnia Max van Egmond's last recordings: Schubert's _Winterreise_, _Die schöne Müllerin_ and _Schwanengesang_.
http://www.musicaomnia.org/artist/max-van-egmond/

In case he doesn't read us (who knows?), purchasing some of these recordings might be a good way to express our gratitude; I will probably order soon the _Winterreise_.



Traverso said:


> Thank you so much for your illuminating ,informative and entertaining commend.It is such a pleasure to chare these stories,for me anyway.I have two other recordings ( Herreweghe and Harnoncourt) but this one is my favorite,and yes Max van Egmond is an ideal singer for this repertoire.:tiphat:


----------



## Wandering Shade

Louis Couperin

Suiten und Pavane

Gustav Leonhardt, harpsichord
("Das instrument wurde 1977 von Martin Skowroneck in französicher Art nach einem Modell um 1680 gebaut.")

Recorded 1979

EMI · Deutsche Harmonia Mundi

:: 5 stars ::

_This is my 100th post, referring to the first one two months ago:
http://www.talkclassical.com/45159-current-listening-vol-iv-660.html#post1190933

I had been previously a silent reader for two years, and decided to post rather on a whim, with no real intention to go further; but eventually there it is. Thank you very much for welcoming me on this inspiring forum, and happy Easter everybody._


----------



## Wandering Shade

P.S. The harpsichord used on this recording was probably Leonhardt's favorite one; he played it mainly privately - it stayed in his bedroom, and he was reluctant to move it. Skip Sempé wrote a touching tribute to the Master, _The Little Red Harpsichord_, to be read here on his website:
http://www.skipsempe.com/skip-sempe/memorandum-xxi/

Skip Sempé is now the owner of the instrument (I heard it in a concert in Paris two years ago). He posted a lovely photo of it on facebook a few months ago:


----------



## Pugg

*Tchaikovsky*: The Nutcracker ( highlights)
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, 
Antal Doráti conducting.


----------



## Guest

Wandering Shade said:


> P.S. The harpsichord used on this recording was probably Leonhardt's favorite one; he played it mainly privately - it stayed in his bedroom, and he was reluctant to move it. Skip Sempé wrote a touching tribute to the Master, _The Little Red Harpsichord_, to be read here on his website:
> http://www.skipsempe.com/skip-sempe/memorandum-xxi/
> 
> Skip Sempé is now the owner of the instrument (I heard it in a concert in Paris two years ago). He posted a lovely photo of it on facebook a few months ago:


With great pleasure I just read the Sempe/memorandum.
There is no other musician who I admire more than Gustav leonhardt and I am very pleased by reading this token of admiration.
What can I do otherwise than listen to that beautiful Louis Couperin recording?
A few days ago I saw a remastering of das Wohltemperierte klavier and I like to purchase it if it has better sound.
Do you have any knowledge of that SACD remastering?


----------



## Guest

Wandering Shade said:


> Thank you Traverso: but Peter Watchorn is the one to be thanked for sharing these informations! And he knows what he writes, since he produced for his label MusicaOmnia Max van Egmond's last recordings: Schubert's _Winterreise_, _Die schöne Müllerin_ and _Schwanengesang_.
> http://www.musicaomnia.org/artist/max-van-egmond/
> 
> In case he doesn't read us (who knows?), purchasing some of these recordings might be a good way to express our gratitude; I will probably order soon the _Winterreise_.


I always loved the vulnerable timbre of Max van Egmond and I presumably follow your footsteps in looking for a "winterreise"


----------



## Granate

*Opera Feast XXXIX*

*Puccini*
Tosca
*Sol. Maria Callas, Giuseppe di Stefano,Titto Gobbi, Franco Calabrese, Angelo Mercuriani, Melchiorre Luise, Dario Caselli, Alvaro Cordova
Cond. Victor de Sabata, CO TSM, WC (1953/2014 Remastered Edition)*

*Puccini*
Tosca
*Sol. Leontyne Price, Giuseppe di Stefano, Giuseppe Taddei, Carlo Cava, Fernando Corena, Piero de Palma, Leonardo Monreale, Alfredo Mariotti, Herbert Weiss
Cond. Herbert von Karajan, WSOC, WPO, Decca (1963/2016 HDTracks Edition)*

















_I don't have time now to acclaim the Karajan recording over the Sabata studio one. Both are great but Price is at her top here and the Culshaw engineering does wonders in the new remastering._


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde*

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Jonathan Nott


----------



## Guest

_This is my 100th post, referring to the first one two months ago:
http://www.talkclassical.com/45159-current-listening-vol-iv-660.html#post1190933

I had been previously a silent reader for two years, and decided to post rather on a whim, with no real intention to go further; but eventually there it is. Thank you very much for welcoming me on this inspiring forum, and happy Easter everybody._[/QUOTE]

I am glad you had a whim and I hope you will continue to do so. kind regards to you.:tiphat:


----------



## George O

*desert island set*










François Couperin (1668-1733): Pièces de Clavecin. Premier et Second Livres

Premier Livre, 1713
Second Livre, 1716
L'Art de toucher le Clavecin, 1717

Scott Ross, harpsichord (un clavecin anonyme français du XVIII[sup]e[/sup] siècle, au château d'Assas)

8-LP box set on STIL (France), from 1978

5 stars


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Previous listening:*
_Felix Mendelssohn - String Quartets No.1 & 2_
The Cherubini Quartet

*Current Listening:*
_Edmund Rubbra - Symphony No. 3_
Norman Del Mar & the Philharmonia


----------



## Guest

George O said:


> François Couperin (1668-1733): Pièces de Clavecin. Premier et Second Livres
> 
> Premier Livre, 1713
> Second Livre, 1716
> L'Art de toucher le Clavecin, 1717
> 
> Scott Ross, harpsichord (un clavecin anonyme français du XVIII[sup]e[/sup] siècle, au château d'Assas)
> 
> 8-LP box set on Stil (France), from 1978
> 
> 5 stars


Look at this.

http://www.ebay.nl/itm/SCOTT-ROSS-C...677833?hash=item1eb0f22409:g:Ik4AAOSwIzNXOxVw


----------



## George O

Traverso said:


> Look at this.
> 
> http://www.ebay.nl/itm/SCOTT-ROSS-C...677833?hash=item1eb0f22409:g:Ik4AAOSwIzNXOxVw


Yes, it is an expensive set, but well worth it. The record marketplace usually does a fine job at indicating quality.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert: Octet in F major, D803*

Gidon Kremer (violin), Isabelle van Keulen (violin), Tabea Zimmermann (viola), David Geringas (cello), Alois Posch (double bass), Eduard Brunner (clarinet), Radovan Vlatkovic (horn), Klaus Thunemann (bassoon)


----------



## MozartsGhost

*John Knowles Paine*
_Mass in D_

Gunther Schuller conducting
The Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra

Carmen Balthrop soprano
Joy Blackett contralto
Vinson Cole tenor
John Creek bass


----------



## Barbebleu

millionrainbows said:


> Benjamin Britten: This is my new Easter music.


Is this not his Christmas album?:lol:


----------



## pierrot

_Regard de l'Esprit de joie_ is INSANE, I'd never expect to hear such fierce music on a religious composition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Offenbach: Les Contes d'Hoffmann*

Dame Joan Sutherland (Antonia/Stella/Giulietta/Olympia), Plácido Domingo (Hoffmann), Gabriel Bacquier (Coppélius/Dapertutto/Lindorf/Miracle), Huguette Tourangeau (Nicklausse), Hugues Cuénod (Franz)

Suisse Romande Choir & Orchestra, Richard Bonynge.


----------



## Guest

Thomas Tomkins

The anthems on this disc are the highlights and realy very well sung.
Red Byrd
Founded by John Potter and Richard Wistreich


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1984.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Schubert*

*Symphony No. 6 in C major*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Edison Denisov again  "Signs on White" for solo piano from 1961


----------



## SixFootScowl

>





Pugg said:


> No regrets Florestan?


One should never have regrets over a CD set even if a tad expensive (this was around $17 shipped) unless it was their last dollars and now they cannot feed their family. I would rather have had if for less, but I am glad to have it in my collection. Not sure though why I keep buying arias sets as 99% of my listening is complete operas.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1983, 1958.


----------



## Guest

Op.111


----------



## Vaneyes

Wandering Shade said:


> P.S. The harpsichord used on this recording was probably Leonhardt's favorite one; he played it mainly privately - it stayed in his bedroom, and he was reluctant to move it. Skip Sempé wrote a touching tribute to the Master, _The Little Red Harpsichord_, to be read here on his website:
> http://www.skipsempe.com/skip-sempe/memorandum-xxi/
> 
> Skip Sempé is now the owner of the instrument (I heard it in a concert in Paris two years ago). He posted a lovely photo of it on facebook a few months ago:


WS, thank you for sharing that outstanding information, and all your continuing information from that period.:tiphat:


----------



## pierrot

ProudSquire said:


> *Schubert*
> 
> *Symphony No. 6 in C major*
> 
> View attachment 93632


The Ninth symphony of this cycle was the first I heard and it is still my personal favorite.


----------



## Wandering Shade

Traverso said:


> I always loved the vulnerable timbre of Max van Egmond and I presumably follow your footsteps in looking for a "winterreise"


Yes, me too! And my favorite _Winterreise_ is sung by another vulnerable voice, the voice of a singer in his old days - but a tenor voice, which I prefer in this work: Ernst Haefliger, accompanied by Jörg Ewald Dähler on fortepiano (Claves).


----------



## Wandering Shade

Traverso said:


> With great pleasure I just read the Sempe/memorandum.
> There is no other musician who I admire more than Gustav leonhardt and I am very pleased by reading this token of admiration.


There is another remarkable tribute to Gustav Leonhardt online, by Davitt Moroney. It's a longer paper, with very interesting views on GL's art and importance in the history of modern performance, and some personal memories as well. It's worth reading in full, but if you don't have time right now jump to the last two pages (p.22~23): Davitt Moroney's last lesson with the Master.

https://westfield.org/public/newsletters/Westfield Newsletter 23-1a (Gustav Leonhardt).pdf


----------



## Guest

Gustav Leonhardt on two beautiful organs in the Netherlands.



















The organ of the " Nieuwe kerk" ( new church) in Amsterdam where he was one of the organists.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mahler*
_Symphony No 2 in C Minor
"Resurrection"_

Bernstein conducting the 
New York Philharmonic


----------



## Wandering Shade

Traverso said:


> A few days ago I saw a remastering of das Wohltemperierte klavier and I like to purchase it if it has better sound.
> Do you have any knowledge of that SACD remastering?


Are you referring to this 4 hybrid CD/SACD Set, from BMG Japan? It says on the back of the box: "DSD remastered from original analog master tapes at Sonopress Premastering Studios, Gütersloh (Germany)". I don't know if there's a great improvement compared to the earlier CD releases. In fact I am not an audiophile, I probably don't have a system good enough to really tell the difference. That said, the recorded harpsichord sound in this WTC is not precisely my favorite one.


----------



## Guest

Wandering Shade said:


> There is another remarkable tribute to Gustav Leonhardt online, by Davitt Moroney. It's a longer paper, with very interesting views on GL's art and importance in the history of modern performance, and some personal memories as well. It's worth reading in full, but if you don't have time right now jump to the last two pages (p.22~23): Davitt Moroney's last lesson with the Master.
> 
> https://westfield.org/public/newsletters/Westfield Newsletter 23-1a (Gustav Leonhardt).pdf


Thank you so much, I surely shall read it in full .At the memoriam service in the "Nieuwe Kerk" a message was read ,his last words so to speak.The family was shocked by its sharp culture pessimism.
I do not know what the content was but I am very curious about it.


----------



## Guest

Wandering Shade said:


> Are you referring to this 4 hybrid CD/SACD Set, from BMG Japan? It says on the back of the box: "DSD remastered from original analog master tapes at Sonopress Premastering Studios, Gütersloh (Germany)". I don't know if there's a great improvement compared to the earlier CD releases. In fact I am not an audiophile, I probably don't have a system good enough to really tell the difference. That said, the recorded harpsichord sound in this WTC is not precisely my favorite one.


I agree that the sound of the recording is a bit harsh and sharp,especially the second book,it is realy a pity, but it doesn't take away the beauty of the music and performance.
I think I stay with my edition.


----------



## Wandering Shade

Traverso said:


> At the memoriam service in the "Nieuwe Kerk" a message was read ,his last words so to speak.The family was shocked by its sharp culture pessimism.
> I do not know what the content was but I am very curious about it.


I have heard of this message, written in advance I suppose, but know nothing of its content.

But I heard something else online a few days after his death. The CBC (Canadian Radio) made a very interesting program in hommage to Leonhardt on its French classical channel; it was produced by Catherine Perrin, a musical journalist who is herself a harpsichordist (a pupil of Scott Ross). She interviewed, among others, a Canadian harpsichordist & organist who is also a benedictine monk, Dom André Laberge. He studied with Leonhardt in the 70s, and they remained friends - apparently Leonhardt the Calvinist enjoyed very much discussing religious matters with a catholic priest, always with a touch of humour. If I remember well, Dom André Laberge went in Amsterdam to see his Master and Friend a few weeks before his imminent death; he didn't disclose their discussion. Just after Leonhardt's death, he was called by somebody very close to him (his wife, or rather his sister Trudelies? I don't remember accurately), who quoted to him the last words of this extraordinary man: "Now, I will begin my real life". (Laberge quoted it in French: "Maintenant, je vais commencer ma vraie vie".)

This confidence in his faith is very moving (though I am not a believer myself), and I think it's a good Easter quotation. I admire this serenity on the very threshold of death - all the more since we know Leonhardt loved immensely the earthy pleasures of life, and first arts, of course. The last _encore_ of his final Paris concert (I didn't attend to this one: I found it too heartbreaking to see this man physically suffering on stage), which can be seen in a controversial stolen video on YouTube, a month before his death, shows how painful and difficult it had been for him to say goodbye to music and public performance: he chose the 25th Goldberg Variation, a chromatic crown of thorns. And the way he releases the last key at the end, knowing the sound dying was his very last note of music… I have been told he didn't play at all anymore after this last concert.


----------



## George O

Wandering Shade said:


> I have heard of this message, written in advance I suppose, but know nothing of its content.
> 
> But I heard something else online a few days after his death. The CBC (Canadian Radio) made a very interesting program in hommage to Leonhardt on its French classical channel; it was produced by Catherine Perrin, a musical journalist who is herself a harpsichordist (a pupil of Scott Ross). She interviewed, among others, a Canadian harpsichordist & organist who is also a benedictine monk, Dom André Laberge. He studied with Leonhardt in the 70s, and they remained friends - apparently Leonhardt the Calvinist enjoyed very much discussing religious matters with a catholic priest, always with a touch of humour. If I remember well, Dom André Laberge went in Amsterdam to see his Master and Friend a few weeks before his imminent death; he didn't disclose their discussion. Just after Leonhardt's death, he was called by somebody very close to him (his wife, or rather his sister Trudelies? I don't remember accurately), who quoted to him the last words of this extraordinary man: "Now, I will begin my real life". (Laberge quoted it in French: "Maintenant, je vais commencer ma vraie vie".)
> 
> This confidence in his faith is very moving (though I am not a believer myself), and I think it's a good Easter quotation. I admire this serenity on the very threshold of death - all the more since we know Leonhardt loved immensely the earthy pleasures of life, and first arts, of course. The last _encore_ of his final Paris concert (I didn't attend to this one: I found too heartbreaking to see this man physically suffering on stage), which can be seen in a controversial stolen video on YouTube, a month before his death, shows how painful and difficult it had been for him to say goodbye to music and public performance: he chose the 25th Goldberg Variation, a chromatic crown of thorns. And the way he releases the last key at the end, knowing the sound dying was his very last note of music… I have been told he didn't play at all anymore after this last concert.


Thank you for these beautiful and moving stories. It just breaks your heart watching the end of the encore.


----------



## pmsummer

CRUX
*Parisian Easter Music from the 13th & 14th Centuries*
Ensemble Peregrina
Agnieszka Budzińska-Bennett - direction
_
Glossa - Schola Cantorum Basilliensis_


----------



## Janspe

*J. Haydn: Die Schöpfung, Hob. XXI/2*

Orchestre des Champs-Elysées, led by Philippe Herreweghe
Collegium Vocale Gent
Christina Landshamer, soprano
Maximilian Schmitt, tenor
Rudolf Rosen, bass









Haydn is such a great composer!


----------



## Guest

George O said:


> Thank you for these beautiful and moving stories. It just breaks your heart watching the end of the encore.


Indeed,moving stories ,I had the same feeling after seeing the video .........


----------



## Bix

RVW Sea Symphony


----------



## Guest

The suite in E flat is one of the most enjoyable recordings .(IMO)
It is an arrangement by Leonhardt from the cello suite No.4.The first movement is like churchbells,dancing in the wind,it allways make me happy.


----------



## senza sordino

Bach violin concerti 









Bach Orchestral Suites









Schubert symphonies 5&8









Schubert Quintet 









Schubert String Quartet in D, and Quartettsatz









I picked some safe and familiar music for this Sunday morning


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This!


----------



## premont

Wandering Shade said:


>


Thanks, Wandering Shade for sharing these stories with us. I have seen the video before - already before Leonhardt's passing - and I was very moved by the way he, even if he was obviously ill, played the works, he had chosen, as beautiful and expressive as ever. We are happy, that this great man left us so many recordings.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

I've been listening to the Vertavo String Quartet's excellent set of the Bartók string quartets:









Having been "brought up" on the fine recordings by the Takács and the Lindsays, I confess that I hadn't heard the Vertavo recordings, but I'm mightily glad I did. Better late than never, and highly recommended.


----------



## Wandering Shade

Yes, we are very lucky indeed to have all his recordings.

This video (in fact the whole concert is on YouTube, in several videos) aroused a lot of discussion. Leonhardt hated live recordings, and he always asked people not to do that: all the more during this concert he knew to be his last one, with obvious imperfections caused by his illness and tiredness. So a lot of Leonhardt's fans (and pupils) disapproved strongly this unauthorized video, tried to have it removed, asked people not to watch it, and so on. I don't think it's that simple. This concert was very special; and this video is a unique document showing us this extraordinary man bidding farewell to his public, his instrument, his art, and life. It's very moving: it's the end of his career, of his journey through life and of his way of the cross at the same time. His Passion, so to say. I am grateful to the person who made this video and put it online.



premont said:


> Thanks, Wandering Shade for sharing these stories with us. I have seen the video before - already before Leonhardt's passing - and I was very moved by the way he, even if he was obviously ill, played the works, he had chosen, as beautiful and expressive as ever. We are happy, that this great man left us so many recordings.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Gustav Mahler Symphony 2 by Bernstein and The New York Philharmonic.









On spotify.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Piano Concerto in G*

I've never heard of this pianist. Sheesh; I have so much catching up to do.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Bach Brandenburg concertos 1-3, Trevor Pinnock and the European Brandenburg Ensemble.









On spotify.


----------



## hpowders

Sergei Taneyev Two String Quintets

Utrecht String Quartet
Alexander Zemtsov, viola
Pieter Wispelwey, cello

Two very underrated, unashamedly Romantic, early Twentieth Century chamber works.

A nice find!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vivaldi, op 4. # 1-3, Trevor Pinnock and the English Concert.









On spotify.


----------



## tortkis

Laudario di Cortona ~ 13th century Italian religious songs - Early Music Ensemble Scandicus (Multikulti)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Allan Pettersson symphony 13, Alun Francis leading the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin*: Waltzes.

Tamás Vásáry


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> ]


Back to the good old piano again I see.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch*: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 9
Swedish Dances, Op. 63
Dene Olding (violin), Piers Lane (piano) &

Piano Quintet in G minor, Op. post

Piers Lane (piano)

Goldner String Quartet


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Back to the good old piano again I see.


Yes! I was/am immersing myself in guitar recordings after giving it up. For some reason, orchestral works have taken a bit of a back seat. I'll have to rectify that situation!


----------



## Pugg

​*Giuliani and Vivaldi*: Guitar concertos
Fernándes / Malcom.


----------



## deprofundis

Well.. i'm currently listening to the might & magic of *Guillaume Dufay *Quadrivium, this is cubism polyphony motets, i firmly beleive he had a strong background in mathematic jugging by his isorythmic motets too, he was bigger than nature genieous than i thought and icon someone emblematic of his era and an extremely talented skillful master.I absolutly love his works.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert:* String Quintet in C major, D956
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge in B flat major, Op. 133

Hagen Quartett/ Heinrich Schiff (cello)


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*: Symphony no 4
Dame Kiri Te Kanwa/ Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## Pugg

_Next on_:

​
*Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
*
Denise Duval (Blanche de la Force), Regine Crespin (Madame Lidoine), Denise Scharley (Madame de Croissy), Rita Gorr (Mere Marie), Liliane Berton (Soeur Constance), Xavier Depraz (Le Marquis de la Force), Paul Finel (Le Chevalier de la Force), Louis Rialland (Monsieur Javelinot)

Choeurs et Orchestre du Théâtre National de l'Opéra de Paris, Pierre Dervaux.


----------



## Pugg

​
Bach : Cantatas & Arias.
_Ian Bostridge /Fabio Biondi._


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Sonatas and Partitas for Unaccompanied Violin
Rachel Barton Pine, modern violin

Ms. Pine demonstrates how to successfully play HIP Bach with modern violin & pitch.

Terrific!!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Symphony no. 6 this morning and no. 9 now


----------



## quietfire




----------



## Pugg

*Sibelius * Symphony 2 + Finlandia, Tapiola.


----------



## quietfire




----------



## Pugg

​*Elgar*: Violin concerto / Polonia.
Ida Haendel/ John Pritchard.


----------



## Selby

*Stephen Hough *(1962)
_Piano Sonata No. 2 (Notturno luminoso)_ (2012)


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming*: Homage to the age of the Diva.


----------



## Vasks

*J. S. Bach - St. John Passion (Munchinger/London)*


----------



## Granate

*Opera Feast XL*

*Puccini*
Madama Butterfly
*Sol. Maria Callas, Nicolai Gedda, Lucia Danielli, Luisa Villa, Mario Borriello, Renato Ercoliani, Mario Carlin, Plinio Clavassi, Enrico Campi
Cond. Herbert von Karajan, CO TSM, WC (1955/2014 Remastered Edition)*
--
*Puccini*
Madama Butterfly
*Sol. Leontyne Price, Richard Tucker, Rosalind Elias, Philip Maero
Cond. Erich Leinsdorf, RCA OC, Sony (1962/2006 Remastered Edition)*

















_Even if the two recordings are excellent, in other way or another, the winner duo is Karajan and Callas (indeed winner in TC). Callas is unbeatable in her role even before trying Price. Not for sound, but the Karajan recording is a true reference for singing, even Gedda and Danieli.
The only prop I can take from the stereo Leinsdorf recording with Leontyne Price is the sound quality after the remastering in SACD; Tucker is ok and Price is shows good vocal skills compared with other recordings._


----------



## Pugg

^
Karajan second( Freni / Pavarotti) recording got 4 stars in the Penguin guide.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini: Manon Lescaut*

Mirella Freni, Placido Domingo, Renato Bruson, Robert Gambill

Philharmonia Orchestra, Giuseppe Sinopoli.


----------



## Wandering Shade

Johann Sebastian Bach

Kantaten BWV 4 'Christ lag in Todesbanden' & BWV 131 'Aus der Tiefe rufe ich, Herr, zu dir'

Monteverdi Choir & English Baroque Soloists · John Eliot Gardiner

Recorded 1980

Erato


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2000/1.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Magnificat & Jachzet Gott in allen Landen


----------



## Judith

Selby said:


> *Stephen Hough *(1962)
> _Piano Sonata No. 2 (Notturno luminoso)_ (2012)
> 
> View attachment 93658


One album of his I haven't got! Now going to see if I can get hold of it!!


----------



## Guest

English Consort & Keyboard Misic (1)


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1999.


----------



## Granate

Pugg said:


> ^
> Karajan second( Freni / Pavarotti) recording got 4 stars in the Penguin guide.












This was my second MB a long time ago and my favourite. I found it in record in a flea market for 5€!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1997.


----------



## Guest

Dowland Second Booke of songs

The Consort of Musicke Anthony Rooley


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Felix Mendelssohn: The Piano Trios
- Piano Trio in D Minor, Op.49
- Piano Trio in C Minor, Op.66*
*Julia Fischer (Violin), Jonathan Gilad (Piano) and Daniel Müller-Schott (Cello)*

Felix Mendelssohn has rarely disappointed with his music in any form. As much as I love his Symphonic & Choral Works, it is his Chamber and Keyboard Works (though I would say Fanny Mendelssohn-Hensel may be a hair ahead of him in the latter at times) which particularly shine.

In these Piano Trios we get a beautiful hybrid of Felix's skills in those two fields. The performers are fantastic here and come together as a group wonderfully. Sound quality is superb and the interpretations are phenomenal.


----------



## lluissineu

Granate said:


> This was my second MB a long time ago and my favourite. I found it in record in a flea market for 5€!


It is mine too. Freni is incredible and The orchestra has a terrific sound. In december I went to a performance of mad ama Butterfly in La Scala. Wish it was in Milan, but it was only in cinemas. I enjoyed it:

https://bachtrack.com/es_ES/review-...hermanis-siri-hymel-scala-milan-december-2016


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1992.


----------



## deprofundis

Ladie's & gentelman , let's rolled royal red carpet for this one ,i'm currently lisening to *Toshiro Mayuzumi *Nirvana symphony, it fantastic way beyong, than some motets of* Antoine Busnois*.


----------



## George O

François Couperin (1668-1733)

Troisiéme Livre de Piéces de Clavecin:
Quatorziéme Ordre
Dixneuviéme Ordre

Blandine Verlet, harpsichord (clavecin François Blanchet, 1746, château de Versailles)
with Pierre Séchet, flûte traversière (18th century), on two tracks

on Astrèe (France), from 1980

5 stars


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Piano Concerto in G, Piano Concerto for the Left Hand*

EMI did a great job of remastering this; it's crystal clear. The Concerto in G is the jazziest version of the piece I've heard. 
I'm kind of ticked off; this was sitting in my used CD store, and when I stopped dithering and went to pick it up, someone else got it. Oh, well, someone is happy tonight.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Piano Works*

I'm listening to the Zoltan Kocsis disk.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2012.


----------



## deprofundis

*Nikolai Obukhov *entire works

On russian rarities
On russian avant-garde cd

And , dramatic drum roll, i have La croix Sonore gift of a good friend+ book of life, this music is so alive and surrealist, far out incredible thanks for the advice* Cimirro*.

:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 20, Symphony No. 38, Eine Kliene Nachtmusik*

Bruno Walter at the piano in 1937 and at the baton in 1936 with the Vienna Phil.


----------



## pmsummer

KAPSBERGIANA
_Libro Terzo_
*Girolamo Kapsberge*r
Los Otros
Hille Perl - viola da gamba, lirone
Lee Santana - chitarrone
Steve Player - chitarrone, guitar​
_Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Guest




----------



## Bettina

Bruckner: Masses in D Minor, E Minor, and F Minor, conducted by Jochum. I've never been a huge Bruckner fan, but my mom gave me this CD for Easter and I'm enjoying it much more than I expected! Maybe it's time to give the symphonies another try...


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONY NO. 22 "CITY OF LIGHT"
CELLO CONCERTO
*Alan Hovhaness*
Janos Starker - cello
Seattle Symphony
Dennis Russell Davies - conductor
_
Naxos_


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*:

Flute Quartet;
Andreas Blau

Oboe Quartet in F major, K370
Lothar Koch (oboe)

Clarinet Quintet in A major, K581
Gervase de Peyer (clarinet)

Amadeus Quartet


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> This was my second MB a long time ago and my favourite. I found it in record in a flea market for 5€!


It still is my favourite, closely followed by the: Antonio Pappano / Kaufmann/ Gheorgiu recording .
( with a soft spot for the Moffo recording)


----------



## Pugg

Bettina said:


> Bruckner: Masses in D Minor, E Minor, and F Minor, conducted by Jochum. I've never been a huge Bruckner fan, but my mom gave me this CD for Easter and I'm enjoying it much more than I expected! Maybe it's time to give the symphonies another try...


Your mum spoiled you and she has good taste.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Concert arias.
Edita Gruberova.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Ameling/ Heynis

Netherlands Radio Chorus & Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Pugg

*Lyapunov*: Piano Works, Vol. 2	
Novelette, Op. 18

Barcarolle in G sharp minor, Op. 46
Humoreske, Op. 34
Chant du Crépuscule, Op. 22
Variations & Fugue in D sharp minor on a Russian Theme, Op. 49

Nuit de Noël
Cortège des Mages
Chanteurs de Noels

*Florian Noack* (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi: Ernani*

Leontyne Price (Elvira), Carlo Bergonzi (Ernani), Mario Sereni (Carlo), Ezio Flagello (Silva), Julia Hamari (Giovanna), Hartje Mueller (Iago), Fernando Iacopucci (Riccardo), Júlia Hamari (Giovanna)

RCA Italiana Opera Chorus & RCA Italiana Opera Orchestra, Thomas Schippers.


----------



## Guest

1. Sacristy Bell (after G. Gabrieli)
2. Organ: Intonazione
3. Versicle & Response: Deus in adiutorium - Domine ad adiuvandum
4. Antiphon: Angelus Domini
5. Psalm: Dixit Dominus
6. Motet: O intemerata
7. Antiphon: Beata es Maria
8. Psalm 112: Laudate peuri
9. Organ: Suonata prima
10. Antiphon: Beatam me dicent
11. Psalm 121: Laetatus sum
12. Motet: O Maria, quae rapis corda hominum
13. Antiphon: Haec est quae nescavit
14. Psalm 126: Nisi Dominus
15. Organ: Dialogo secondo (Banchieri)
16. Antiphon: Ante thronum
17. Psalm 147: Lauda Jerusalem
18. Motet: O quam tu pulchra es


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach The first recording of the Partitas played by Gustav Leonhardt.

Partita III BWV 827 - V BWV 829 - VI BWV 830

Cembalo Martin Skowroneck.Bremen 1962 after an original by J.D.Dulcken Antwerpen1745


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Vaneyes said:


>


I recently bought those recordings and thoroughly enjoyed them. The music itself is excellent, as are the performances.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann*: Symphonies
Disc 1
V.P Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saëns*: Symphony No. 3 in C minor, Op. 78 'Organ Symphony'

Phaéton, Op. 39

_Michael Murray_ (organ)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Christian Badea


----------



## stejo

Mandelring Q playing Janacek


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Das Wohltemperierte Clavier CD 1 BWV 846-857 ( 59'27)

David Moroney Clavecin


----------



## Pugg

​
*Smetana*: Ma Vlast.
_Karel Ancere_l, conducting


----------



## George O

Chansons de Toile au temps du Roman de la Rose

Manuscrit de St Germain (Anonymes)
-Bele Yolanz
-Bele Doette
-Oriolanz

Manuscrit du Roi (Audefroi le Bâtard (early 13th century))
-Bele Isabiauz
-Bele Ydoine
-Au novel tans

Esther Lamandier, vocals

on Alienor (Paris), from 1984
recorded 1983

5 stars


----------



## Vasks

*Mehul - Overture to "Joseph" (Kapp/essay)
F. J. Haydn - Piano Trio in E-flat, Hob.XV:31 (beaux Arts/Philips)
Vorisek - Mass in B-flat (Freeman/Cedille) *


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Rosamunde complete 
Cotrubas/ Boskovsky.


----------



## Robert Gamble

10th Symphony Adagio


----------



## Guest

CHARPENTIER 
TE DEUM
MISSA ASUMPTE EST MARIA
LITANIES DE LA VIERGE

LES ARTS FLORISSANTS dir WILLIAM CHRISTIE


----------



## gHeadphone

Alban Berg Quartet playing Beethovens String Quartet no 14


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Otello*

José Carreras (Otello), Frederica von Stade (Desdemona), Gianfranco Pastine (Iago), Salvatore Fisichella (Rodrigo), Nucci Condò (Emilia), Samuel Ramey (Elmiro), Keith Lewis (Lucio), Alfonso Leoz (Doge)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Jesús López-Cobos, conducting.


----------



## Wandering Shade

François Couperin

Troisiéme Livre de Piéces de Clavecin · Quatorziéme & Dixneuviéme Ordres

Blandine Verlet, harpsichord (made by François Blanchet, 1746 · collections of the Château de Versailles)
with Pierre Séchet, traverso, in two of the pieces

Recorded 1979

Astrée

:: 5 stars ::

_(The 14th Ordre is the 'Birds' Ordre: The Nightingale in Love, The Startled Linnet, The Plaintive Warblers… No surprise the cat came around.)_


----------



## Robert Gamble

And on to some Tchaikovsky. Symphony 4:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Chamber works by Louis Spohr part one.

Nonet for violin, viola, cello, double bass, flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon and French horn op.31 (1813), String Quartet no.13 in E-minor op.45 no.2 (1818), String Quartet no.14 in F-minor op.45 no.3 (1818), Piano Trio no.1 in E-minor op.119 (1841), Piano Quintet in D op.130 (1845) and Septet for violin, cello, flute, clarinet, bassoon, French horn and piano op.147 (1853):


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bettina said:


> Bruckner: Masses in D Minor, E Minor, and F Minor, conducted by Jochum. I've never been a huge Bruckner fan, but my mom gave me this CD for Easter and I'm enjoying it much more than I expected! Maybe it's time to give the symphonies another try...


Those are wonderful pieces. If that's all the Bruckner you hear, you won't be that bad off. And Jochum is a great interpreter. Also, don't forget the motets, although I prefer choirs other than Jochum's for those, because these pieces sound better without vibrato.


----------



## Judith

Wandering Shade said:


> François Couperin
> 
> Troisiéme Livre de Piéces de Clavecin · Quatorziéme & Dixneuviéme Ordres
> 
> Blandine Verlet, harpsichord (made by François Blanchet, 1746 · collections of the Château de Versailles)
> with Pierre Séchet, traverso, in two of the pieces
> 
> Recorded 1979
> 
> Astrée
> 
> :: 5 stars ::
> 
> _(The 14th Ordre is the 'Birds' Ordre: The Nightingale in Love, The Startled Linnet, The Plaintive Warblers… No surprise the cat came around.)_


Love the cat in the photo!!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Berg & Hartmann: Lieder

Berg*
Sieben frühe Lieder
Jugendlieder
Schliesse mir die Augen beide (1907 & 1925 versions)
*Karl Hartmann*
Lamento
Juliane Banse (soprano) & Aleksandar Madžar (piano) [ECM, 2009]

*
Schoenberg*
Complete songs, disc 1
4 Lieder Op. 2
6 Lieder, Op. 3
8 Lieder, Op. 6
Das Buch der Hängenden Gärten, Op. 15
Konrad Jarnot (baritone), Urs Liska (piano) [Capriccio, 2012]

*
Britten*
Realisations from Harmonia Sacra
WH Auden settings
The Red Cockatoo & other songs
The Holy Sonnets of John Donne 
Ian Bostridge (tenor), Graham Johnson (piano) [Hyperion, 2010]


----------



## George O

Wilhelm-Friedemann Bach (1710-1784)

Intégrale des 6 sonates pour 2 flûtes traversières sans basse

Pierre Séchet, flûte traversière
Penelope Evison, flûte traversière

2-LP box set on STIL (France), from 1980

5 stars

Only a handful of classical LPs have had posters included. But such was Alain Villain's style that he designed one for this production. It features Friedrich Georg Weitsch's portrait of W F Bach on the front and notes on the back.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

^^^ Nice fangs!


----------



## Judith

George O said:


> Wilhelm-Friedemann Bach (1710-1784)
> 
> Intégrale des 6 sonates pour 2 flûtes traversières sans basse
> 
> Pierre Séchet, flûte traversière
> Penelope Evison, flûte traversière
> 
> 2-LP box set on STIL (France), from 1980
> 
> 5 stars
> 
> Only a handful of classical LPs have had posters included. But such was Alain Villain's style that he designed one for this production. It features Friedrich Georg Weitsch's portrait of W F Bach on the front and notes on the back.


Aww bless! Lovely cat!


----------



## Wandering Shade

Judith said:


> Love the cat in the photo!!


Thank you very much! I will cuddle Titus on your behalf.
His first appearance here on a previous post:



Wandering Shade said:


> François Couperin
> 
> 14 pièces bien sonnantes sur le clavecin du château d'Assas
> [Excerpts from the recording of the Complete Harpsichord Works]
> 
> Scott Ross, anonymous French early 18th-c. harpsichord in Château d'Assas
> [instrument now attributed to Pierre Donzelague of Lyon]
> 
> Recorded in 1977~78
> 
> Stil
> 
> :: Tribute to George O. & Emma ::


It was Couperin already: he's maybe the favorite composer of cats? But if cats love harpsichord, they are not rancorous of Athanasius Kircher's invention, the _Katzenklavier_:


----------



## George O

TurnaboutVox said:


> ^^^ Nice fangs!


Emma wasn't trying to be scary or anything. She was just yawning after waking up from a nap.


----------



## George O

Wandering Shade said:


> But if cats love harpsichord, they are not rancorous of Athanasius Kircher's invention, the _Katzenklavier_:


This is wonderful! Any recommended recordings with this instrument?


----------



## Guest

Charpentier ACTEON opera de chasse Les Arts Florissants

Intermède pour le "Mariage forcé" ou "La Comtesse d'Escarbagnas"


----------



## shangoyal

Mozart

Bassoon Concerto in B flat

Serenade for Winds in B flat (Gran Partita)


Both pieces are really beautiful. The kind of life affirming stuff everybody needs to hear often.


----------



## Guest

Wandering Shade said:


> Thank you very much! I will cuddle Titus on your behalf.
> His first appearance here on a previous post:
> 
> It was Couperin already: he's maybe the favorite composer of cats? But if cats love harpsichord, they are not rancorous of Athanasius Kircher's invention, the _Katzenklavier_:


This picture is just an an eyeopener for people who already dilske the sound of the harpsichord.:devil:


----------



## Wandering Shade

Wilhelm-Friedemann Bach

Six sonates pour deux flûtes traversières sans basse

Pierre Séchet & Penelope Evison, traversos

Recorded 1980

Stil

:: no more poster with the CD, 5 stars nevertheless ::

On the cover of the CD edition (1997), the producer, Alain Villain, misspelled the name of the New Zealander flutist Penelope Evison, writing instead P*é*n*é*lope Evison. Ah, those French, with all their diacritics !



George O said:


>


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

George O said:


> This is wonderful! Any recommended recordings with this instrument?


Here's something similar:


----------



## Wandering Shade

George O said:


> This is wonderful! Any recommended recordings with this instrument?


Maybe a transcription of Rossini's _Duetto buffo di due gatti_ ?


----------



## ProudSquire

*Schumann*

*5 Stücke im Volkston, Op.102*

*Steven Isserlis, Cello 
Christoph Eschenbach, Piano*

*Scriabin*

*Piano Sonata No. 2 in G-sharp minor*

*Valentina Lisitsa*

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Wandering Shade said:


> Maybe a transcription of _Rossini's Duetto buffo di due gatti_ ?


I see that you now your classics and I admire you for that reason.I have a recording of the two ladies who were present on a live recital along with Fischer-Dieskau as a hommage to Gerald Moore.


----------



## Judith

ProudSquire said:


> *Schumann*
> 
> *5 Stücke im Volkston, Op.102*
> 
> *Steven Isserlis, Cello
> Christoph Eschenbach, Piano*
> 
> *Scriabin*
> 
> *Piano Sonata No. 2 in G-sharp minor*
> 
> *Valentina Lisitsa*
> 
> :tiphat:


Got the Schumann! Love it! Well, Steven is an amazing Cellist! Love him to bits!!


----------



## Guest

Charpentier


----------



## Guest

Mad Songs Purcell . Eccles . Blow

Catherine Bott


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sir Arthur Bliss: Checkmate Suite
Vernon Handley & the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra 
*
The opening suite frm CD3 of EMI's 5 CD set - British Composers: Sir Arthur Bliss.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Beethoven*

*Piano Sonata No. 29 in B♭ major, Op. 106

Yuja Wang*

*Mozart*

*Adagio for piano in B minor, K. 540

Murray Perahia*

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

This disc has stunning play and superb sound, but it's exhausting to listen in one sitting due to the nearly non-stop flying fingers!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven String Quartets 8 & 10 by the Tokyo String Quartet.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1986.


----------



## Vaneyes

Wandering Shade said:


> François Couperin
> 
> Troisiéme Livre de Piéces de Clavecin · Quatorziéme & Dixneuviéme Ordres
> 
> Blandine Verlet, harpsichord (made by François Blanchet, 1746 · collections of the Château de Versailles)
> with Pierre Séchet, traverso, in two of the pieces
> 
> Recorded 1979
> 
> Astrée
> 
> :: 5 stars ::
> 
> _(The 14th Ordre is the 'Birds' Ordre: The Nightingale in Love, The Startled Linnet, The Plaintive Warblers… No surprise the cat came around.)_


Don't make eye contact.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Marinera

Traverso said:


> Charpentier


Looks like entertaining piece, but after 'bonjour' they lost me. Is there an English translation of this available from somewhere?


----------



## Vaneyes

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> I recently bought those recordings {Naxos *Bacewicz* SQs w. Lutoslawski SQ}and thoroughly enjoyed them. The music itself is excellent, as are the performances.


Gladta hear you enjoy them. Another set was released last year. It's very good also. Just auditioned, didn't buy. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> It {Decca Madama Butterfly w. HvK}still is my favourite, closely followed by the: Antonio Pappano / Kaufmann/ Gheorgiu recording .
> ( with a soft spot for the Moffo recording)


I'm generally bullish on Pappano's conducting. Do you have any of his *opera videos*? Comments from anyone regarding would be appreciated. :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berg, Violin Concerto*

I'm one of those freaks of nature who got into the Second Viennese School first through Webern, then Schoenberg, and got into Berg last. Everybody says Berg is the easiest to start with. I guess my ears got put in backward. Anyway, it took a long time, but I finally am getting into his music.


----------



## KenOC

Stravinsky, Symphony of Psalms. Boulez and the Berliners.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 35, "Haffner"*

I have heard symphony this a few times under other batons and been semi-bored, but Pinnock's recording is fabulous; it is both energetic and expressive.


----------



## Manxfeeder

KenOC said:


>


I didn't know there was a Boulez Stravinsky box. I'm listening to the Symphony of Psalms also on Spotify.


----------



## KenOC

Manxfeeder said:


> I didn't know there was a Boulez Stravinsky box. I'm listening to the Symphony of Psalms also on Spotify.


Yes, it's a six-CD box for about twenty bucks, a good deal.

https://www.amazon.com/Boulez-Condu...KOA8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1492554604&sr=8-2


----------



## Manxfeeder

KenOC said:


> Yes, it's a six-CD box for about twenty bucks, a good deal.


Wow, that is. I just ordered it. Until it arrives, I'm listening to Dutoit's recording of the Rite. (Wait. Amazon lets you listen to your purchases online. I'l queue up Boulez's version next.)


----------



## Granate

Bettina said:


> Bruckner: Masses in D Minor, E Minor, and F Minor, conducted by Jochum. I've never been a huge Bruckner fan, but my mom gave me this CD for Easter and I'm enjoying it much more than I expected! Maybe it's time to give the symphonies another try...


I will do so next week (new round up challenge), so my tips for you are Jochum DG, Celibidache EMI/WC, Venzago CPO and for lovers of him, Wand with the Berliner, plus the indispensable Young Oehms for the Original versions.


----------



## George O

Traverso said:


> Mad Songs Purcell . Eccles . Blow
> 
> Catherine Bott


What excellent titles!


----------



## Granate

*Opera Feast IXL*
















*Verdi - La Traviata* (Previtali / Moffo, Tucker / Sony 1960)
_Act I is like that boring party Alessia Cara wants to leave as soon as she can._
*Bellini - La Sonnambula* (Votto / Callas / WC 1957)
_Not bad but minor Bel Canto is not necessarily the tune I would sing along._









*Verdi*
La Traviata (PARTY HARD!)
*Sol. Anna Netrebko, Rolando Villazón <3, Thomas Hampson <´3, Diane Pilcher, Helene Schneiderman, Salvatore Cordella, Paul Gay, Herman Wallén, Luigi Roni
Cond. Carlo Rizzi, CVWSOC, WPO, DG (2005)*









*Bellini*
I Puritani
*Sol. Giuseppe di Stefano, Maria Callas, Rolando Panerai, Nicola Rossi-Lemeni, Angelo Mercuriali, Carlo Forti, Aurora Cartelani
Cond. Tullio Serafin, CO TSM, WC (1953/2014 Remastered Edition)*

_The two couples in these recordings are from another planet. The second *Rizzi Traviata*, well, the Wiener and himself should not even be listed for their poor performance; is starred by Anna Netrebko and an eye-opener Rolando Villazón in what I think is the best Alfredo on record plus one of the finest Violettas although she suffers from many limitations in 'Sempre Libera' and the whole, ploddy Act II. Act I is legendary, it conveys the comedy and action of the party into audio and voice, sparkling in love ecstacy in 'Libiamo'. Then comes Wreck-it-Thomas to ruin the recording with an even more pathetic Germont than his latest Met performance this February. The second Party does not get better and all feels like a disappointment. Anna Netrebko carries away in the final Act III with class and helped by the prominent Villazón. To close *what it could have been* one of the greatest Traviatas ever. Note that this recording is made Live without audience. No clapping for your pleasure.

I have little to say for Mr. di Stefano, eclipsing Callas like he would do three years later in Il Trovatore. That has a lot of merit._

Excuse me for the language, it's 4:20 AM in Spain and I suffer from insomnia and anxiety while listening to Callas Normas and end up all the operas...
*Norma* will be the closing post for my Opera feast. Probably due to deadlines for University I will take a break from TC until Summer... or weekends.
My plan is to begin the second round-up of Bruckner symphonies next week. I'll write for myself the thoughs on the versions and I will sum-it-up here, but not very regularly.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Pergolesi: Stabat Mater*

Margaret Marshall (soprano), Lucia Valentini Terrani (mezzo)

London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## pmsummer

CREATOR SPIRITUS
_Veni Creator - The Deer's Cry - Psalom - Most Holy Mother of God - Solfeggio - My Heart's in the Highlands - Peace Upon You, Jerusalem - Ein Wallfahrtslied - Morning Star - Stabat Mater_
*Arvo Pärt*
Theatre of Voices
Ars Nova Copenhagen
Paul Hillier - director
Christopher Bowers-Broadbent - organ
NYYD Quartet
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven String Quartet 8 by Quartetto Italiano.









On Deezer.


----------



## deprofundis

Hello ladies & gentelman, today was a buzy day for me i met lot's of good friends, i sold an old peavy bass amp for peanuts like 25$ but was broke whit the 25$, but i manage to make buzzyness whit a friend and made 50$, i pay a loan 10$ to my father, i purchased brandy will 10$ and 3$ from some friend of mine than seen another friend, now there 30$ dollars lefts, im self suffisant in album, smokes, tea i even have spruce beer lol, but enought whit the futility of this well charged day, what can i says im poppular people like to hang around whit me like my compagny, but anyway...

Im listening in the depth to *Toshiro Mayuzumi*,_ nirvana symphony _again and the _naxos _offering that is pretty fine to my ears, hmm Mayuzumi is more than meat the eye, what im trying tto says is he is not overated compared to other but he deserve his laurels in the pantheon of classical music of modern era.

Arrigato & sayonara, im tired im getting sleepy a bit, i should sleep when im slighty tired even if i sleep like 4 hours max 6, my degree of stamina is high this is why, my body never seem to get tired but my brain is, this is hard to explain even whit prescribe medication i have a hard time sleeping guys.

I salute warmly my friends and followers across the globe :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


>


This is the first time I see this disc ( beside posting it myself) posted on this site.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> I'm generally bullish on Pappano's conducting. Do you have any of his *opera videos*? Comments from anyone regarding would be appreciated. :tiphat:


Try the Macbeth, if that one is not convincing enough I eat my head.
( so to speak)


----------



## Pugg

*Mendelssohn*: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 52 'Lobgesang'

Christiane Karg, Christina Landshamer (sopranos) & Michael Schade (tenor)

Chorus & Orchestra of Bavarian Radio, Pablo Heras-Casado


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Shostakovich String Quartet 14 by Quatuor Danel.









On spotify.


----------



## senza sordino

The last five albums I listened to, a French theme here

Berceuse heroique, Images, Jeux, marche ecossaise, Prelude to the afternoon of a faun, Nocturnes, La Mer, Rhapsody for orchestra and clarinet, dances for harp and strings









Ravel and Chausson piano trios









Chausson symphony, poeme, poeme of love and the sea, piano quartet, Concerto for piano violin and string quartet









Franck and Debussy violin sonatas, Ravel Introduction and Allegro, Debussy Sonata for flute, viola and harp. A gorgeous album. 









Lekeu and Ravel Violin Sonatas, Tzigane and Berceuse in the name of Faure. The Lekeu is a mightily impressive piece.


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi and Puccini* arias.
Dame Kiri Te Kanawa.


----------



## deprofundis

Since i thought i was sleepy, but i only thought so.. the reality is im insomniac, i dont sleep on demand, so perhaps, after i lisen to some* Nikolai Obukhov,* i might be listening to *Arnold Schonberg *: Le pierrot Lunaire, since there world seem to colided in the ''astral'' way and look similar, but there works have a unique taste, the best Pierrot Lunaire is in my mind Robert Craft conducted on naxos, better than musique d'abord by mister_ Herreweghe_, but since i dont beleive in bashing the dead, i will says this he made other classical composer come alive, im not saying it's bad but not as interresting ,like the naxos , that it my two cents.Good night folks once again i'M waiting to sleep, my brain is still hyper thus said thus meaning cerebral activity but my body is weaker(kind off), i guess i will drink some brandy a shooter nothing exagerated, to knoock me down.


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin*: Works for piano and orchestra.
Jan Lisiecki/ Krzysztof Urbański


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beautiful music, I know I don't have to convince anyone here, I hope!


----------



## Captainnumber36

Pugg said:


> ​*Chopin*: Works for piano and orchestra.
> Jan Lisiecki/ Krzysztof Urbański


We both have Chopin going!


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert*: String quartets
Quartet movement D.730/ op. pst 887
Melos Quartet


----------



## lluissineu

Judith said:


> Love the cat in the photo!!


So do I. Love cats


----------



## Judith

Mozart Piano Concerto no 20

Leif Ove Andsnes
Norwegian Chamber Orchestra 

Saw them perform this live recently!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila*

Placido Domingo (Samson), Waltraud Meier (Dalila), Alain Fondary (High Priest of Dagon), Jean-Philippe Courtis (Abimelech), Samuel Ramey (An Old Hebrew)

Orchestra & Chorus of the Opera Bastille, Myung-Whun Chung conducting.


----------



## Guest

Carlo Gesualdo

Tenebrae Responsories For Holy Saturday.

The Tallis Scholars Peter Phileps
I alsway found this recording one of their finest.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saëns* : Chamber works.
Disc 1
The Nash Ensemble.


----------



## Pugg

​*Liszt:* Harmonies poétiques et religieuses (10), S. 173

Michael Korstick (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Fauré:*

Piano Quintet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 89
Piano Quintet No. 2 in C minor Op. 115

Eric Le Sage (piano)

_Quatuor Ébène_


----------



## stejo

Beethoven violin sonatas and especially the "Spring sonata Opus 24"


----------



## Pugg

​ *Frederica von Stade* sings French opera arias.


----------



## Vasks

*Paisiello - Overture to "Le zingare in fiera" (Rojatti/Nuova Era)
W. A. Mozart - String Quartet #16 (Eder/Naxos)
Schneider - Sinfonia Concertante for Violin, Viola & Orchestra (Brown/cpo)*


----------



## deprofundis

Woaw Traverso i most get this imperattively, nice pick :tiphat:
Carlo Gesualdo Tallis Scholars this most be incredible


----------



## Pugg

​
_Verdi: Simon Boccanegra_ 1950
Warren - Varnay - Tucker - Székely
Fritz Stiedry.


----------



## Guest

deprofundis said:


> Woaw Traverso i most get this imperattively, nice pick :tiphat:
> Carlo Gesualdo Tallis Scholars this most be incredible


It is realy beautifully sung by the Tallis scholars,realy the go go go for it, with an inner fire of longing and praise.I personally like it more than the Hilliard recording.This one is like a sunbeam trough stained glass.
The sound of this recording is also exactly right.
I used to be in favor for everything of the Tallis Scholars,that is changed.The Clerk's group was at first not my first choice but that is changed radically.
Now I love the Clerk's ( Ockeghem) and again ,one has to pick recordings with careful consideration and not automatically.
The Clerk's are more intimate,however ,Gesualdo and the Scholars is a heartfelt cry of sorrow with an inner glow.
Take the Stabat Mater of Palestrina,is there a more beautiful one than the Andrew Parrott recording?
Is there a recording of "La Deploration de la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem" Desprez, wich is more flatfooted than the Hilliard Ensemble? Great Music !
I wish yo happy hours with Gesualdo,this one surely won't disappoint you.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1993, 1985.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn Symphonies 52 & 55, by Max Goberman and the Vienna State Opera Orchestra.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Just a little walk in the fields.. wait, what are those clouds forming?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Britten
String Quartet No. 1 in D, Op. 25
String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36
Three Divertimenti

Simple Symphony, Op. 4
Quartettino (1930)
Alla Marcia
String Quartet No. 3, Op. 94*
Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 1998, 1999]

These have rarely been out of my CD player this last couple of weeks as the Maggini Quartet's exceptionally vivid and subtle performances seem to have wrung every shade of light and darkness and every degree of scale out of these magnificent works, which I feel I now know and understand so much better. The first and third quartets seem particularly fine and important 20th century chamber works.

I've had the Britten Quartet's 1990 recordings for 25 years but somehow never really felt that they've helped me to make a connection to the music. Anyway, here these discs are, and I warmly recommend them to you if you are interested in Britten at all. It's not just Britten's three numbered quartets that impress, but also those early works that are included (Three Divertimenti and the Quartettino). One minor quibble - the early String Quartet in F (1928) and the String Quartet in D (1930) are not included in the Naxos discs (the D major is included in the Britten Quartet set). This may of course be a good excuse for me to buy the Sorrel Quartet's disc which includes both. All of Britten's output, even his relative juvenilia, seem interesting enough to warrant repeated listening.

There have been several well-received accounts of Britten's work for string quartet in the last 30 years - the Britten, Sorrel, Takacs, Belcea and Endellion quartets amongst others, but the Magginis have the advantage of Naxos's budget price, and anyway I like their finesse and obvious affinity for British music of the Late Romantic and Modernist eras.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two more discs of chamber works by Louis Spohr tonight.

Double Quartet for strings no.1 in D-minor op.65 (1823), Double Quartet for strings no.2 in E-flat op.77 (1827), String Quintet no.5 in G-minor op.106 (1838) and String Quintet no.6 in E-minor op.129 (1845):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 38. Gesualdo, Tenbrae Responses*

Comparing Walter to Pinnock. Then on to the Tallis Scholars' Gesualdo, after reading all the buzz here about that recording.


----------



## Guest

Fabulous Clarinet playing by Paul Meyer


----------



## pierrot

Scariest classical recording I've ever heard, what are those timpani? Tremendous.


----------



## Wandering Shade

François Couperin

Troisiéme Livre de Piéces de Clavecin · Treiziéme, Dixseptiéme & Dixhuitiéme Ordres

Blandine Verlet, harpsichord (made by Gilbert des Ruisseaux, end of the 17th century)

Recorded 1976

Astrée

:: 5 stars ::

Blandine Verlet's complete recording of Couperin's harpsichord works is consistently excellent, IMHO. Nevertheless I have some favorites, including the volume posted yesterday and this one. The harpsichord played here has a character of its own, far from the refinement of the often prefered 18th-c. Parisian instruments. It fits perfectly Blandine Verlet's passionate style, and these Ordres - with _Les Folies françaises_ and the dark _L'Âme en peine_ in the 13th, and the lofty but umbrageous _La Forqueray_ in the 19th.

_Since it's a variation on yesterday's post, the popular Titus is here again. But for the sake of variety, maybe for a next post I will try to find a piglet, listen to Couperin's organ masses, and post something about the_ Schweineorgel_:_


----------



## Guest

Wandering Shade said:


> François Couperin
> 
> Troisiéme Livre de Piéces de Clavecin · Treiziéme, Dixseptiéme & Dixhuitiéme Ordres
> 
> Blandine Verlet, harpsichord (made by Gilbert des Ruisseaux, end of the 17th century)
> 
> Recorded 1976
> 
> Astrée
> 
> :: 5 stars ::
> 
> Blandine Verlet's complete recording of Couperin's harpsichord work is consistently excellent, IMHO. Nevertheless, I have some favorites, including the volume posted yesterday and this one. The harpsichord played here has a character of its own, far from the refinement of the often prefered 18th-c. Parisian instruments. It fits perfectly Blandine Verlet's passionate style, and these Ordres - with _Les Folies françaises_ and the dark _L'Âme en peine_ in the 13th, and the lofty but umbrageous _La Forqueray_ in the 19th.
> 
> _Since it's a variation on yesterday's post, the popular Titus is here again. But for the sake of variety, maybe for a next post I will try to find a piglet, listen to Couperin's organ masses, and post something about the_ Schweineorgel_:_


I see you use your time wisely. I think your cat is trying to save you through hypnosis.


----------



## JosefinaHW

deprofundis said:


> Hello ladies & gentelman, ... im self suffisant in album, smokes, tea i even have spruce beer lol, but enought whit the futility of this well charged day, what can i says im poppular people like to hang around whit me like my compagny, but anyway...
> 
> Im listening in the depth to *Toshiro Mayuzumi*,_ nirvana symphony _again and the _naxos _offering that is pretty fine to my ears, hmm Mayuzumi is more than meat the eye, what im trying tto says is he is not overated compared to other but he deserve his laurels in the pantheon of classical music of modern era.
> 
> Arrigato & sayonara, im tired im getting sleepy a bit, i should sleep when im slighty tired even if i sleep like 4 hours max 6, my degree of stamina is high this is why, my body never seem to get tired but my brain is, this is hard to explain even whit prescribe medication i have a hard time sleeping guys.
> 
> I salute warmly my friends and followers across the globe :tiphat:


Warm Greeting, De Profundis!!!

... if you're set with albums, smokes, tea and good people then I's say you were in close to the perfect state.... I would add some cheese, yellow tomatoes, Riesling, an occasional good coffee, the company of several groundhogs, and the setting of a shaded garden courtyard with a beautiful fountain, pond and stream.

Anyway, I've been listening to quite a bit of music that is new to me and I am enjoying it very much, but I've developed an ear worm for Rene Pape's Wotan. Seriously, I've woken-up hearing the music in almost perfect clarity! I'm not exploring Wagner's music; I've been exploring Rene Pape's performances. I have the following album, but I also like to watch his performance here:
























A bear hug and three kisses,

Your Devoted Follower


----------



## Guest

The Silver Swan English Madrigals CD 1

Gibbons - Wilbye - Morley


----------



## cwarchc

The 1st cd in my alphabetically ordered collection


----------



## Guest

The Beauty of Rameau in this fine recording CD1


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*









_Symphony #1 in C, Op. 21
Symphony #8 in F, Op. 93_
*[Rec. 1963]*
_Symphony #2 in D, Op. 36
Symphony #3 in E-flat, Op. 55 "Eroica"
Symphony #7 in A, Op. 92_
*[Rec. 1960]*
_Symphony #4 in B-flat, Op. 60
Symphony #5 in C minor, Op. 67_
*[Rec. 1958]*
_Symphony #6 in F, Op. 68 "Pastoral"
Symphony #9 in D minor, Op. 125 "Choral"_
*[Rec. 1959]*

Ernest Ansermet/L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande

This really isn't a bad cycle. It's been several years since I last heard it and it was nice to revisit. The orchestra was second tier when compared to the great orchestras of the time period but other than a few woodwind intonation issues and violin slips here and there the playing isn't really as bad as people often make it out to be. Ansermet's interpretations are always interesting and engaging. His tempos and phrasing are all very natural. It may not be a contender as far as the best cycles ever recorded but it's certainly very good and very enjoyable.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Brahms: Piano Quintet in F Minor, Op.34
Schubert: Piano Quintet in A, D.667 "The Trout" Amadeus String Quartet/Clifford Curzon/James Edward Merrett(in "The Trout")

A splendid set of two favourite chamber works in live performances from the Royal Festival Hall in 1974 (Brahms) and 1971 (Schubert) respectively, an unalloyed delight, every note of it.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Robert Simpson: Symphony No.1
Vernon Handley & the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra 
*


----------



## George O

François Couperin (1668-1733)

Intégrale des œuvres pour orgue:
Messe des Paroisses, 1690 (Mass for the Parishes)
Messe des Couvents, 1690 (Mass for the Convents)

Scott Ross, organ (au grand orgue Pascal Quoirin (1984) de la Collégiale de Saint-Rémy-de-Provence)

2-LP box set on STIL (Paris), from 1985

5 stars


----------



## Guest

François Couperin, Gustav Leonhardt ‎- Pieces de Clavecin 1971 Skowroneck 1962/ Duelcken 1745



















Prelude Nr. 3 in g 
Septieme Ordre 
La Menerou, Rondeau 
Les Petit Ages: La Muse Naissante - L'Enfantine - L'Adolescente, Rondeau - Les Delices, Rondeau 
La Basque 
Les Amusemens 
Prelude Nr. 5 in a 
Cinquieme Ordre 
Allemande - La Logiviere 
Courante 
Seconde Courante 
Sarabande la Dangereuse 
Gigue 
La Flore 
Les Agremens, Premiere et second partie


----------



## Manxfeeder

pierrot said:


> Scariest classical recording I've ever heard, what are those timpani? Tremendous.
> View attachment 93704


Oh, yeah! As someone commented, "Right in the Fuhrer's face." It's been remastered in 1999 in Music & Arts' Furtwangler Conducts Beethoven, if you ever run into that one.

Since I'm talking about it, I'll put it on.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2000.


----------



## Vaneyes

Traverso said:


> Fabulous Clarinet playing by Paul Meyer


And one for the weird album cover thread.


----------



## pierrot

Vaneyes said:


> And one for the weird album cover thread.


Nevermind inspired?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Leos Janácek*
Quartet for Strings no 1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
Quartet for Strings no 2 "Intimate letters"
*Karol Szymanowski*
Quartet for Strings no 1 in C major, Op. 37
Quartet for Strings no 2, Op. 56
Schoenberg String Quartet [Chandos, 2007]

Continuing my survey of the 20th century string quartet, I have come to these four riveting works from Eastern Europe written between 1917 and 1928. Nicely played and recorded by the Schoenberg Quartet.


----------



## Guest

Fabio is fabulous! Demonstration-quality sound, too.


----------



## Vaneyes

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Britten
> String Quartet No. 1 in D, Op. 25
> String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36
> Three Divertimenti
> 
> Simple Symphony, Op. 4
> Quartettino (1930)
> Alla Marcia
> String Quartet No. 3, Op. 94*
> Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 1998, 1999]
> 
> These have rarely been out of my CD player this last couple of weeks as the Maggini Quartet's exceptionally vivid and subtle performances seem to have wrung every shade of light and darkness and every degree of scale out of these magnificent works, which I feel I now know and understand so much better. The first and third quartets seem particularly fine and important 20th century chamber works.
> 
> I've had the Britten Quartet's 1990 recordings for 25 years but somehow never really felt that they've helped me to make a connection to the music. Anyway, here these discs are, and I warmly recommend them to you if you are interested in Britten at all. It's not just Britten's three numbered quartets that impress, but also those early works that are included (Three Divertimenti and the Quartettino). One minor quibble - the early String Quartet in F (1928) and the String Quartet in D (1930) are not included in the Naxos discs (the D major is included in the Britten Quartet set). This may of course be a good excuse for me to buy the Sorrel Quartet's disc which includes both. All of Britten's output, even his relative juvenilia, seem interesting enough to warrant repeated listening.
> 
> There have been several well-received accounts of Britten's work for string quartet in the last 30 years - the Britten, Sorrel, Takacs, Belcea and Endellion quartets amongst others, but the Magginis have the advantage of Naxos's budget price, and anyway I like their finesse and obvious affinity for British music of the Late Romantic and Modernist eras.


TV, I've had the Maggini Britten since their release dates. They remain my favorite. Not that there isn't some good playing from the competition. But more often than not, the others are betrayed by one or more of the following--tone, recorded sound, acoustic, overworking a passage.

I admit that much of this perspective/acceptance is subjective. What I'm looking for in a recording. Cheers! :tiphat:


----------



## Captainnumber36

I'm listening to Brahms' Symphonies 1, 2, 3, & 4 by Herbert Von Karajan with the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra.

These are great!


----------



## Captainnumber36

Vaneyes said:


> And one for the weird album cover thread.


That looks interesting, I'd love to hear solo Clarinet music! I need to also take a listen to Bach's Partitas.


----------



## deprofundis

I saluted my dear friend here on talk classical *Traverso *for inspirring me to buy *Carlo Gesualdo* Tenebrae Responsoria by Tallis Scholars, this is what i'm currently listening, i have this works in dozens of copies at least if not more. good night friends and followers, i have a blood test tomorrow i will have to walk to the hospital(one heck of a walk 40 minute x2), but it's good for the cardio i will blast motets walking there whit my ipods, it's gonna be a sunny day not a s*** rainy windy day like today, i have to take blood test sporadically do to my prescription medecine and that about it folks , stay tune!

:tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis

excuse me i almost forgot after Gesualdo i had to lisen to Orlando consort rendition of * Busnois *motets & songs (chanson genra), fine intricate gentle polyphony and i love it!

See you guys tomorrow ok, friends followers, friendly enemy(lol) if there is any, jesus told us to embrace are enemie so be it, atheism told us to endured our enemy because out of what .. now i dont know(deprofundis toss a joke haha)?

Your friendly non-pratiquant catholic mystic send is love and thanks to all that reply to post too.


----------



## pmsummer

END/BEGINNING
_A programme of Sacred Music by Franco-Flemish composers active in the first half of the 16th century_
*Antoine Brumel, Thomas Crecquillon, Clemens Non Papa, Josquin Desprez, Jackson Hill*
New York Polyphony

_BIS_


----------



## pmsummer

LES ROIS DE VERSAILLES
*Germain Pinel, Robert de Visée*
Miguel Yisrael - lute
_
Brilliant_


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I bought this the other day. I'm listening to it now.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano sonatas
Disc 3
Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Pugg

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 93707
> 
> 
> Brahms: Piano Quintet in F Minor, Op.34
> Schubert: Piano Quintet in A, D.667 "The Trout" Amadeus String Quartet/Clifford Curzon/James Edward Merrett(in "The Trout")
> 
> A splendid set of two favourite chamber works in live performances from the Royal Festival Hall in 1974 (Brahms) and 1971 (Schubert) respectively, an unalloyed delight, every note of it.


If only this one was easy to find.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming*: Handel Arias


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler:* Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Barbara Hendricks & Christa Ludwig

The Westminster Choir & New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Andolink

*F. J. Haydn*: _Symphony No. 78 in C minor_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37
Fantasia for Piano, Chorus and Orchestra in C minor, Op. 80

Rudolf Serkin (piano)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi: Don Carlo*

Dmitri Hvorostovsky / Galina Gorchakova/ Ildebrando D'Arcangelo/ Olga Borodina et al.

Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Gardeny orchestra, Bernard Haitink conducting.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Transcriptions Gustav Leonhardt CD 2


----------



## gHeadphone

Verdi Requim - Solti, Price, Baker


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Symphonies 3 & 8
V.P Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cherubini*: Requiem in D minor,

Philharmonia Orchestra, Ambrosian Singers, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Guest

Lauten Recital Anthony Bailes


----------



## Pugg

​
*Granados*: Elisenda

Liliana, lyric poem
arr. Casals
Suite oriental (Suite arabe)
Dani Espasa (piano)

Orquestra Simfònica de Barcelona i Nacional de Catalunya, Pablo González


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Appassionata Sonata, Sonata In D, Op. 10, No. 3
Vladimir Horowitz.


----------



## Guest

G.F.Handel The glorious sung Coronation Anthems and three Anthems from John Blow


----------



## Andolink

*Liza Lim*: _Songs found in a dream_
ELISION ensemble


----------



## Judith

Beethoven Symphony no 1

Simon Rattle
Wiener Philharmoniker

From the Beethoven Symphonies Cycle!


----------



## Vasks

*Smyth - Overture to "The Wreckers" (Gibson/Classics for Pleasure)
Bax - Symphony #7 (Thomson/Chandos)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini: Tosca*

_Leontyne Price (Tosca), Giuseppe di Stefano (Cavaradossi), Giuseppe Taddei (Scarpia_), Fernando Corena (Il Sagristano), Carlo Cava (Angelotti), Piero De Palma (Spoletta), Leonardo Monreale (Sciarrone), Herbert Weiss (Un pastore), Alfredo Mariotti (Un carceriere)

Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, _Herbert von Karajan_


----------



## Guest

The Art of Courtly Love CD 2 Still very convincing performances.


----------



## Marinera

*George Gershwin* - _Piano works_
Frank Braley - piano


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2005, 1971 - '80.


----------



## pmsummer

FANTASY
_An English Fantasy for Viola and Harp_
*Arnold Bax, Frank Bridge, Benjamin Britten, Percy Grainger, Ralph Vaughan Williams*
Doris Lederer - viola
Jude Mollenhauer - harp
_
Centaur_


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mozart Symphony 35 "Haffner" 2nd version. Hogwood leadind The Academy of Ancient Music.


----------



## Judith

Tchaikovsky Ballet Suites

RLPO
Vasily Petrenko

Apart from ASMF, another of my favourite orchestras!


----------



## Vaneyes

Inspired by pmsummer. Recorded 2014.


----------



## millionrainbows

At last, I got this CD. I've admired the cover painting (by Anne Peultier) for quite some time, and the fact that it's on the Zig Zag Territoires label (dist. by Harmoni Mundi) made it even more intriguing. It turns out that this is an all-female string quartet. Psophos (in Greek: sonic event) was formed in 1997 in France. They have a very good sound. I've really enjoyed Berg's _*Lyric Suite*_ on this; they make it very pleasant and palatable, for an otherwise uncompromising 12-tone work. Their sound is much "softer" in texture than, say, the Arditti or the Tackacs.
The set opens with an early (1905) Webern quartet, _*Langsamer Satz M78*_, which reminds me of his other _*1905 Quartet,*_ and _*Im Sommerwind,*_ with its late-romantic yearning and lyricism.
The Schoenberg_* Fourth *_is very well-presented. The whole CD is a joy to listen to, and it will be on top of my current listening stack for the foreseeable future.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two discs of orchestral works by Louis Spohr tonight. The title _Historische Sinfonie_ given to Symphony no.6 refers to Spohr using the standard four-movement symphonic template to chronologically depict four musical eras - 1) Bach-Handel (1720): 2) Haydn-Mozart (1780): 3) Beethoven (1810): 4) the modern day (1840).

Violin Concerto no.8 in A-minor op.47 (1816), Violin Concerto no.12 in A op.79 (1828), Violin Concerto no.13 in E op.92 (1835), Symphony no.3 in C-minor op.78 (1828) and Symphony no.6 [_Historische Sinfonie_] in G op.116 (1840):


----------



## Guest

El Misteri d'Elx Drame fête de l'Assomption de la Vierge Ensemble Gilles Binchois dir Dominique Vellard Stéphan van Dyck Raphaël Boulay Emmanuel Bonnardot Philippe Balloy Jacques Bona Georges Lartigau


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1983, 1968.


----------



## millionrainbows

I see Stefan Wolpe's music getting more attention lately. This is good; his music is a good example of how a 12-tone composer can have real personality and distinct style. This Col Legno release is excellent in both sonics and performance.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Pugg said:


> If only this one was easy to find.


There are two copies listed on amazon for £7.90 currently, and then another four sets going up to £8.99 - and then more expensive copies, but I'd have thought you'd get it easily enough, it's certainly well worth £7.90.


----------



## Guest

These performances are technically very clean, but I don't detect a lot of personality in his playing, a common problem with many young musicians. Very well recorded--he's practically in my listening room!


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 (Eugen Jochum, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra)

My favorite Beethoven symphony gets wonderful treatment in this performance. Clarity is high throughout, and the first two movements especially are performed well. Jochum's version is different enough to be worth listening to for enthusiasts of this symphony but also suitable for a first listen.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet/String Quartets Nos. 1 and 2 Maggini Quartet/Garfield Jackson

One of innumerable splendid recordings made by the Maggini's, as ever a joy to listen to. So sad to read that their 2nd Violinist, David Angel, passed away on the 10th April. We owe them an enormous debt for the amount of obscure repertoire that they have recorded, in performances of exemplary style, bringing to the fore many works that had lain undeservedly neglected for years. In particular it was their recording of Bacewicz's 4th String Quartet on ASV that first awakened my interest in this composer, and the work they've done on behalf of British composers is incalculable. It remains to be seen what happens now, but whatever the outcome they have a body of work that will most assuredly stand the test of time.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Just finished...

Disk 2: Op.3,nos. 1-9, L'estro armonico









Because sometimes you just need uplifting melodies...


----------



## Robert Gamble

Now starting...

El amor brujo

and

Noches en los jardines de Espana


----------



## realdealblues

*J.S. Bach*









_Italian Concerto, BWV 971
Partita No. 1 in B-flat, BWV 825
Partita No. 2 in C minor, BWV 826_
*[Rec. 1959]*

Pianist: Glenn Gould


----------



## Merl

Not posted any LvB for a few days so here goes. Still love this set. It's not for everyone but Pletnev really pushes these old works hard and the 7th sounds superb.


----------



## George O

Frank Martin (1890-1974)

Premier Concerto pour piano et orchestre (1933-1934)
Second Concerto pour piano et orchestre (1968-1969)
Ballade pour piano et orchestre (1939)

Jean-François Antonioli, piano
I Filarmonici di Torino / Marcello Viotti

on Claves (Switzerland), from 1985

5 stars










Oops, wrong Frank Martin!










Here we go, the correct Frank Martin.


----------



## Granate

*Opera Feast XLII*

Bellini
_*Norma*_ *Top Choice*
Maria Callas, Mario Phillipeschi, Ebe Stignani
Nicola Rossi-Lemeni, Paolo Caroli, Rina Cavallari
*Cond. Tullio Serafin, CO TSM, WC (1954/2014 Remastered Edition)*
--
Bellini
_*Norma*_
Maria Callas, Franco Corelli, Christa Ludwig
Nicola Zaccaria, Piero de Palma, Edda Vincenzi
*Cond. Tullio Serafin, CO TSM, WC (1960/2014 Remastered Edition)*

















_I value the fresh sound of Callas in her first Norma rather than the darker second. The orchestra suffers from the dark stereo but if it is a problem, that's another story. It was some days ago, so all I can say is to reccomend this mono one._

In Opera and Opera in CD and DVD I posted my favourite opera recordings of Mozart and Verdi. It's a copilation of all the posts in Current Listening. That's all for opera for a while. Next week, the *second Bruckner challenge* with less "famous" recordings and new design format.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Previously: *
*Robert Simpson: Symphony No.8
Vernon Handley & the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra *

A superb symphony deserving of so much more attention, much like the Composer.

*Currently*:
*Felix Mendelssohn: Lieder Ohne Worte - Books 5-8
Ronald Brautigam (Piano - a modern instrument modelled on a period 1830 Pleyel) *

Some truly beautiful music, I am listening to six pieces in Op.62 (1844) before turning in for the night.


----------



## Guest

I think this is still the one to beat.


----------



## deprofundis

Today was a buzzy day i walk for my blood test about 1hour 30 minutes, than i walk to some friend and another and i went on Masson street near my neighborhood about 20 time some i walk like,hmm... like 5 hours today, now that cardio work out push to the limit, my doctor and dietetist said i should walk at least 40 minutes a day, look what i just did, im glad the day over , bought a book an ordering at a local bookstore, called: Brève histoire de la musique du moyen-âge by Olivier Cullin (fayard edition), and i'm currently listening to Gombert works to night* Gombert a la incoronation* wich is excellent , than i'm so tired , exausted i will probably sleep.. i says probably because i could only sleep a short perriod of time 4-5 hours insomnia problem, but there is far worst like this poor young man i know who has multipe schlerosis, so i wont whine like a baby,Have a good night friends followers, complete strangers?

Im drinking a shooter of brandy since i deserve it, i did not stop all day, walking here and there doeing stuff anyway :tiphat:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Anton Bruckner Symphony 6 by Stanislaw Skrowaczewski leading the Saabrucken Radio Symphony Orchestra.









On spotify.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms:* String Sextets Nos. 1 & 2
Live from Aix Easter Festival 2016

Renaud Capuçon, Christoph Koncz (violins), Gérard Caussé, Marie Chilemme (violas) & Gautier Capuçon, Clemens Hagen (cellos).

I love spontaneous gifts....:angel:


----------



## Pugg

ShropshireMoose said:


> There are two copies listed on amazon for £7.90 currently, and then another four sets going up to £8.99 - and then more expensive copies, but I'd have thought you'd get it easily enough, it's certainly well worth £7.90.


Thanks, I think I did something wrong with my search, just ordered one for €9.95 delivered. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Bizet*: Carmen Suite; L'Arlesienne Suites 
London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Pugg

​
*Lucia Popp*; Mozart arias.
My desert island Mozart recital disc.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony No. 5

Leonard Bernstein conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Don Pasquale*

*Mirella Freni*, Sesto Bruscantini, Guido Fabris, Leo Nucci, Gosta Winbergh

Philharmonia Orchestra, Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Riccardo Muti



> Vintage performances on Riccardo Muti's 1983 studio recording, with Mirella Freni sounding unscathed by a decade of far heavier roles and never over-doing the archness as Norina, Gosta Winbergh a plangent Ernesto and Sesto Bruscantini and Leo Nucci sparking off one another delightfully as Pasquale and Malatesta - their buffo duet 'Cheti, cheti' is one of my favourite operatic tracks ever." Katherine Cooper, Presto Classical, June 2014


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Joseph Haydn* - Die Schöpfung, performed by Leonard Bernstein and the Bavaria Radio Orchestra and Chorus. And one of my favorite basses, Kurt Moll, is singing one of the solo parts.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Albrecht Mayer: Bonjour Paris
*
Debussy/ Fauré/ Françaix
Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Mathias Mönius

Hahn / Indy/ Ondermatt / Ravel/ Satie
Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Gotthard Odermatt

_Albrecht Mayer (oboe)_


----------



## Pat Fairlea

I'm immersed in wonderful Borodin chamber works. Piano Quintet just finished, now his Cello Sonata and the 2nd String 4tet to come.

The more Borodin I listen to, the more impressed I am by his refreshingly individual take on the Romantic genre. And a brilliant chemist and campaigner for the higher education of women. Good bloke!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*:Takács Quartet
Disk 6
String Quartet No.15 in A minor, Op.132

String Quartet No.16 In F Major, Op. 135


----------



## Marinera

*Schubert - Die Winterreise*
Werner Güra, Christoph Berner


----------



## Guest

Lamento D'Arianna The Consort of Musicke


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saens *;Music for Violin 
Violin Sonatas 1 & 2

Philippe Graffin / Pascal Devoyon


----------



## Pugg

​*Shostakovich*: Piano Concerto 2 (Christina Ortiz) & Violin Concerto 1 ( Boris Belkin)


----------



## Vasks

*Purcell - Overture to "Bonduca" (Thomas/Chandos)
Telemann - Concerto for Violin, 3 Horns & Orchestra in D (Standage/Chandos)
Fasch - Orchestral Suite in F (Nemeth/Dynamic)*


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach :angel: again and again back to his cantatas,never disappointing.


----------



## Andolink

*Michael Finnissy*: _Multiple Forms of Constraint_









*J. S. Bach*: _'Herr, deine Augen sehen nach dem Glauben', BWV 102_ & _'Es ist dir gesagt, Mensch, was gut ist', BWV 45_


----------



## deprofundis

For me this morning it's* Dominique Phinot* ( part of franco-flemish school), i dont like the guy personnal life , what he did on a personnal level but he was burn alive has capital punishement, you guys know the story, he may had hurt someone, but not his music, so i dont have a problem listening to his works.See there dominique Phinot the man and his works, we understand each others, i like his works that it, smart polyphony: the cd is not of mighty ensemble Brabant fame, but ensemble scandicus the music is awesome good ensemble, that i did not knew.A warm hello and a friendly hug to my friends & followers

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Requiem in D minor, K626*

Edith Mathis, Hans Haselböck, Julia Hamari, Norbert Balatsch & Wieslaw Ochman

Konzertvereinigung, Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Karl Böhm.


----------



## realdealblues

*Anton Bruckner

*_Symphony No. 8 in C minor, WAB 108_*
[Rec. 1964]*









Eugen Jochum/Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Guest

Musicke of Sundrie Kindes Consort of Musicke Anthony Rooley

The Merry Dumps
The Wind of Change


----------



## Andolink

*F. J. Haydn*: _Symphony No. 79 in F major_










*G. F. Handel*: _Italian Cantatas_










*Alan Rawsthorne*: _Violin Sonata_


----------



## gHeadphone

Had to finish the work week with something worthy of a heavy week.

Take me home Lenny


----------



## Barbebleu

Mahler 2. London 2015. Rattle and BPO. Wonderful.

Link if interested.

http://bigozine2.com/roio/?p=3434


----------



## ldiat




----------



## premont

Judith said:


> Beethoven Symphony no 1
> 
> Simon Rattle
> Wiener Philharmoniker
> 
> From the Beethoven Symphonies Cycle!


This recording is far better than its reputation, I think.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1986, 2009.


----------



## Bix

Rachmaninov Symphony #2 - LSO Previn 1973


----------



## Andolink

*Ernst Toch*: _Symphony No. 5_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two final discs of chamber music by Louis Spohr tonight.

Piano Trio no.2 in F op.123 (1842), Piano Trio no.4 in B-flat op.133 (1846), _Potpourri_ - including variations on a Russian folksong and the duet _Là ci darem la mano_ (from Mozart's _Don Giovanni_) for violin soloist and string quartet op.22 (1807), String Quintet no.7 in G-minor op.144 (1850) and String Sextet in C op.140 (1848):


----------



## Vaneyes

Andolink said:


> ....
> 
> *Alan Rawsthorne*: _Violin Sonata_


FWIW that's hpowders on the far right. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

George O said:


> Frank Martin (1890-1974)
> 
> Premier Concerto pour piano et orchestre (1933-1934)
> Second Concerto pour piano et orchestre (1968-1969)
> Ballade pour piano et orchestre (1939)
> 
> Jean-François Antonioli, piano
> I Filarmonici di Torino / Marcello Viotti
> 
> on Claves (Switzerland), from 1985
> 
> 5 stars....


Oooooh, I want.


----------



## Vaneyes

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 93729
> 
> 
> Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet/String Quartets Nos. 1 and 2 Maggini Quartet/Garfield Jackson
> 
> One of innumerable splendid recordings made by the Maggini's, as ever a joy to listen to. So sad to read that their 2nd Violinist, David Angel, passed away on the 10th April. We owe them an enormous debt for the amount of obscure repertoire that they have recorded, in performances of exemplary style, bringing to the fore many works that had lain undeservedly neglected for years. In particular it was their recording of Bacewicz's 4th String Quartet on ASV that first awakened my interest in this composer, and the work they've done on behalf of British composers is incalculable. It remains to be seen what happens now, but whatever the outcome they have a body of work that will most assuredly stand the test of time.


Sorry to hear that, Moose. R.I.P. David Angel.:angel:

IIRC this CD was one of Naxos' first big award winners (incl. Gramophone Chamber 2001).

Related:

http://www.thestrad.com/maggini-quartet-violinist-david-angel-died-aged-62/


----------



## George O

Frank Martin (1890-1974)

Concerto for Harpsichord and Small Orchestra (1951/52)
Ballade for Trombone and Orchestra (1940)
Ballade for Piano and Orchestra (1939)

Christiane Jaccottet, harpsichord
Armin Rosin, trombone
Sebastian Benda, piano
Chamber Orchestra of Lausanne / Frank Martin

on Candide (NYC), from 1972

5 stars










Frank Martin Canine and Frank Martin


----------



## realdealblues

*Anton Bruckner*

_Symphony No. 8 in C minor, WAB 108_
*[Rec. 1978]*
















Gunter Wand/Cologne Radio Symphony Orchestra

I don't know why I wanted to listen to this Symphony twice in a row, but I did it all the same.


----------



## bharbeke

Bach: Keyboard Concertos BWV 1062-1065 (Wallez, Collard, Ensemble Orchestral de Paris)(also has Beroff, Rigutto, and Tacchino to fill out the multiple keyboard roles)

These keyboard concertos are all pretty good. BWV 1063 is particularly impressive to me. More plugging holes in my Bach knowledge to come!


----------



## Robert Gamble

Third Symphony


----------



## Guest

Couperin "Le grand "


----------



## Guest

Richard Strauss CD 1


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Ravel: 
Bolero Lamoureux Orchestra/Maurice Ravel
Introduction and Allegro Ensemble/Maurice Ravel
String Quartet in F The International String Quartet
Pavane pour une Infante Defunte Colonne Concert Orchestra/Gabriel Pierne
La Valse Lamoureux Orchestra/Albert Wolff

A fascinating disc of Ravel recordings made 1923-31. In two instances conducted by the composer, and the Quartet was supervised by him, and La Valse approved by him. The Pavane is conducted by Pierne who was an old friend of Ravel. Bolero is taken slowly, and Ravel keeps perfect time, the writer of the notes pointing out that this is the only recording on 78's that does not speed up between sides, meaning that you don't get a tempo jolt at each change of side (this performance takes four sides as opposed to the more conventional three, and I can vouch for the change of tempo 'twixt sides on my 78's of Koussevitzky and the Boston Symphony Orchestra!) The sound of the solo instruments is also fascinating as French orchestras had very much their own sound in those days, not the least being the trombone solo which is full of glissandi. I like it. The Introduction and Allegro ebbs and flows wonderfully and the sound is very good for a recording from 1923, plenty of detail and a credit to the engineers of the time. The string quartet is superb, Ravel had gone through a set of test pressings with Andre Mangeot, the leader, and marked the score with things he wanted done differently, they then made this recording and he was very pleased with the result, as well he might have been. The Pavane is beautifully played, and La Valse seems to unfold entirely naturally, small wonder that Ravel gave it his seal of approval. This is a disc to treasure.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Robert Gamble said:


> Third Symphony
> 
> View attachment 93753


And now the 5th Symphony


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.4
Bruno Walter & the Wiener Philharmoniker with Irmgard Seefried*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos.5, 6 & 8
Mitsuko Uchida, Jeffrey Tate & the English Chamber Orchestra *

CD1 of this cycle from the Complete Piano Concertos set.


----------



## bharbeke

Bach: Keyboard Concertos (Wallez, Ensemble Orchestral de Paris, multiple pianists)

I listened to the others in the set, BWV 1052-1061. This is some great Bach. My favorite one is No. 3, BWV 1054. The first movement is iconic, and the rest of it is also wonderful.


----------



## Andolink

Pulled from the deepest recesses of my CD collection and *well* worth a listen every 20 years or so:


----------



## JohnD

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Beethoven*: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37
> Fantasia for Piano, Chorus and Orchestra in C minor, Op. 80
> 
> Rudolf Serkin (piano)
> 
> Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa


I was just reading Ozawa's comments on Rudolf Serkin and his son Peter Serkin in the book _Absolutely on Music: Conversations._ It's a must-read for all lovers of classical music.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vaughan Williams:*
Symphony No. 3 'A Pastoral Symphony'

Sarah Fox (soprano)

Hallé, Sir Mark Elder

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms* : Piano works
Disc 1
Peter Rösel.


----------



## Pugg

JohnD said:


> I was just reading Ozawa's comments on Rudolf Serkin and his son Peter Serkin in the book _Absolutely on Music: Conversations._ It's a must-read for all lovers of classical music.


Thank you for the tip, will look in to it.


----------



## Pugg

​
Debussy:String Quartet in G minor, Op. 10

Fauré:String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121

Ravel: String Quartet in F major

*Quatuor Ebène*


----------



## Pugg

​
This will do for a one hour drive later, long day ahead for us.


----------



## deprofundis

Hmm after_ Fleshpress '' worms dirges''_ that is non-classical*, i will lisen to double cd Russian Rarities*, of early 20 century
whit composer that i barely know but are fantastic, modernism & mostly futurism was awesome, remenber Mossolov iron fonderies,* just like italian futurist the art of noise musica futuristica*, whit luigi russolo and other , inventive , novelty keys player in the classical matrix outhere, have a nice day i'M goeing to bed eventually or not..(i wont brag about my insomnia),
so instead of whinning i will lisen to music and drink some herbal tea or real tea , i just had irish tea, i might has well had a lady grey i bought a mix pack hail Twinning!!!

:tiphat:

I would like to saluted my friends , follower and chronic insomniac around the globe, who lisen to music and hardly sleep...take care , special thought for yah , from deprofundis


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Judith

Listening to BBC Radio 3 "Building a Library" where they are discussing Mahler 2nd (Resurrection)! 

Playing excerpts from different orchestras.

Just bought Mahler Cycle, and as not so familiar with this symphony, will help when play it later and put it together!


----------



## chill782002

Sombre but also very beautiful.


----------



## Andolink

Elliott Carter: Concerto for Oboe (1986-87)
Heinz Holliger, oboe
Ensemble Intercontemporain/Boulez


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This is very nice  I have the sheetmusic for guitar/piano and didn't know there was a version with orchestra.


----------



## Andolink

*Harrison Birtwistle*: _Secret Theatre_


----------



## Bix

In prep for a concert with the Philharmonia in July


----------



## Vasks

_Previewed a recent acquisition_


----------



## Wandering Shade

Hommage à Scott Ross · Prince, poète et mauvais garçon (Prince, Poet and Bad Boy)

Bach, Toccata in D major (BWV 912) · d'Anglebert, excerpts from the Suite in D minor, with some pieces after Lully · Rameau, three Pièces de clavecin en concert: La Coulicam, La Livri, Le Vésinet · Scarlatti, Sonata for violin & continuo (K 89), with Erich Höbarth and Christophe Coin · Soler: Harpsichord Quintet No.6, with Quatuor Mosaïques

Scott Ross, harpsichord

Recorded live during the Montreux Festival, August 1987

Erato (private release: only sent as a gift to the subscribers of the French magazine _Diapason_ in 1990)


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Enfin,Scott Ross it shall be.


----------



## Manxfeeder

JohnD said:


> I was just reading Ozawa's comments on Rudolf Serkin and his son Peter Serkin in the book _Absolutely on Music: Conversations._ It's a must-read for all lovers of classical music.


Thanks for the heads-up. I've been meaning to get that one.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Rite of Spring*









This one made it into Tom Moon's 1,000 recordings you must hear before you die. It sounds great with headphones.


----------



## Vaneyes

For Saturday Symphony listening, *RVW*: Symphony 3, w. Harper/LSO/Previn. Recorded 1972.


----------



## starthrower

This beautiful song always hits the spot!


----------



## Vaneyes

George O said:


> Frank Martin (1890-1974)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frank Martin Canine and Frank Martin


His beloved "Duke".

Related:

https://www.frankmartin.org/


----------



## Selby




----------



## Judith

Selby said:


>


Love Stephen Hough!


----------



## geralmar

SiegendesLicht said:


> *Joseph Haydn* - Die Schöpfung, performed by Leonard Bernstein and the Bavaria Radio Orchestra and Chorus. And one of my favorite basses, Kurt Moll, is singing one of the solo parts.
> 
> View attachment 93738


Coincidentally, Moll died March 5, this year.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Songs*

It's strange; on the English-language songs, I can understand the words when the men sing on this, but when the sopranos sing, I can't. Maybe that's why I prefer Dorothy Dorow for this; she didn't let vibrato get in the way of diction.


----------



## Selby

Judith said:


> Love Stephen Hough!


Yeah! I'm a card-carrying member of the @houghhough fan club, also!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vaneyes said:


> For Saturday Symphony listening, *RVW*: Symphony 3, w. Harper/LSO/Previn. Recorded 1972.


For some reason, the Saturday Symphonies thread keeps disappearing from my main menu. But I'll jump at the chance to hear this one. A while ago, our local Goodwill scored a lot of Vaughan Williams recordings from an unknown benefactor, and that cache made me a fan. So do I go with Andrew Davis, Brydon Thomson, or Vernon Handley? Well, Handley has the best cover art.


----------



## Judith

Selby said:


> Yeah! I'm a card-carrying member of the @houghhough fan club, also!!


Seeing him live in a recital next weekend! Second time!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1972/3.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - orchestral works part one tonight.

_Autumnal_ - tone poem op.8 (1910 - rev. 1915 and 1934), Piano Concerto no.1 in D-flat op.10 (1911-12), Piano Concerto no.2 in G-minor op.16 (1912-13 - rev. 1923), _The Ugly Duckling_ - version for soprano and orchestra op.18 [Text: Nina Meshchersky after H.C. Andersen] (1914), Violin Concerto No. 1 in D op.19 (1916-17) and _Scythian Suite_ op.20 - derived from the withdrawn ballet _Ala i Lolli_ (1914-15):


----------



## millionrainbows

Aaron Copland. One of the best recordings out there, esp. the Old American Songs.


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> For some reason, the Saturday Symphonies thread keeps disappearing from my main menu. But I'll jump at the chance to hear this one. A while ago, our local Goodwill scored a lot of Vaughan Williams recordings from an unknown benefactor, and that cache made me a fan. So do I go with Andrew Davis, Brydon Thomson, or Vernon Handley? Well, Handley has the best cover art.
> 
> View attachment 93783


Of these three, it's hard to bet against Handley. He gets to all the nooks and crannies with lovely ebb and flow. However, I'm bullish on Andrew Davis with the firmer grip. Cheers!:tiphat:


----------



## millionrainbows

Gorecki, Symphony No. 3, for string orchestra and soprano. This was the big smash hit that established Gorecki as being even bigger than Pendereki and Lutoslawski.

"No mother, do not cry, Holy Mother of God, be with me forever."

Is this not minimalism of the most obvious sort? Yet, it was a smash hit with the audiences who heard it? So much for empty criticisms of minimalism as being in any way weird or unappealing.


----------



## millionrainbows

Music of Jonathan Harvey (1929-2012). British, studied with Boulez at IRCAM. Strangely satisfying, it seems like a new take on the same old chromatic sets. Coherence, texture, drama, gesture.


----------



## Selby




----------



## Vaneyes

millionrainbows said:


> Gorecki, Symphony No. 3, for string orchestra and soprano. *This was the big smash hit that established Gorecki as being even bigger than Penderecki and Lutoslawski.
> *
> "No mother, do not cry, Holy Mother of God, be with me forever."
> 
> Is this not minimalism of the most obvious sort? Yet, it was a smash hit with the audiences who heard it? So much for empty criticisms of minimalism as being in any way weird or unappealing.


Say it isn't so.


----------



## Guest

Dufay secular songs CD 3
What a joy to hear these songs again,weeks ago that I listened to the second cd of this precious box.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Pat Fairlea

Tchaikovsky A minor Piano Trio. Beautifully melodious, especially the long T&V 2nd movement, and delightfully creative. Highly recommended if you find full-fat orchestral Piotr Ilyich just a bit too much.


----------



## Guest

Messiaen Cataloque d 'oiseau CD 1 Håkon Austbø


----------



## Selby




----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Trios Op.70 o.2 and Op.97 'Archduke'
Alexander Melinkov (Forte Piano) Isabelle (Violin) and Jean-Guihen Queyras (Cello)*


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert*: Trout Quintet.
Capucon brothers and Friends.


----------



## Pugg

elgars ghost said:


> Sergei Prokofiev - orchestral works part one tonight.
> 
> _Autumnal_ - tone poem op.8 (1910 - rev. 1915 and 1934), Piano Concerto no.1 in D-flat op.10 (1911-12), Piano Concerto no.2 in G-minor op.16 (1912-13 - rev. 1923), _The Ugly Duckling_ - version for soprano and orchestra op.18 [Text: Nina Meshchersky after H.C. Andersen] (1914), Violin Concerto No. 1 in D op.19 (1916-17) and _Scythian Suite_ op.20 - derived from the withdrawn ballet _Ala i Lolli_ (1914-15):


Just in time for his birthday, today.


----------



## Pugg

*Prokofiev*: Symphonies 5 & 1
As it is Mr, Prokofiev's birthday today.


----------



## tortkis

Linda Catlin Smith: Drifter - Apartment House & Quatuor Bozzini (Another Timbre)









This 2-disc set is the first release of Another Timbre's Canadian Composers Series. Excellent chamber works composed during 1999-2015. The repeated alternation of sounds and silence reminded me of Feldman.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Mass No. 6 in E flat major, D950.

Karita Mattila, Marjana Lipovšek, Jerry Hadley, Jorge Pita & Robert Holl

Konzertvereinigung, Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado.
Wonderful Sunday morning music.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​
*Meyerbeer*: Grand Opera arias

_Diana Damrau_ (soprano)

Orchestre et Choeur de l'Opéra National de Lyon, Emmanuel Villaume.

First spinning.


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms*: Piano sonata no 1/ Ballades OP.10
Stefan Vladar


----------



## DavidA

Mendelssohn Octet

Heifetz, Primrose, Piatagorsky et al


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor*
Peters / Peerce / Tozzi / Maero, et al
Rome Opera Orchestra and Chorus, Erich Leinsdorf


----------



## timh

Britten Spring Symphony, Op. 44.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Prokofiev's orchestral works part two this morning. Happy birthday, Сергей Сергеевич (thanks, Pugg - I had no idea when it was).

_Chout [The Buffoon]_ - ballet in six scenes op.21 (1915 - rev. 1920), Symphony no.1 in D [_Classical_] op.25 (1916-17), Piano Concerto no.3 in C op.26 (1917-21), Symphony no.2 in D-minor [_Iron and Steel_] op.40 (1924-25), _Le pas d'acier [The Steel Step]_ - ballet in two scenes op.41 (1925-26) and _Divertimento_ op.43 (1925-29):


----------



## Pugg

​*Eybler*: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

Overture

L'Orchestre de Chambre de Genève, Michael Hofstetter


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: cello concertos.

Gautier Capuçon / Daniel Harding conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: String Quartets 
Disc 1

Takacs Quartet


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano concerto no 5
Van Cliburn


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel*: _Alcina_

Renée Fleming (Alcina), Susan Graham (Ruggiero), Natalie Dessay (Morgana), Kathleen Kuhlmann (Bradamante), Timothy Robinson (Oronte), Juanita Lascarro (Oberto), Laurent Naouri (Melisso)

Les Arts Florissants Orchestra & Chorus, William Christie.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Quartets Nos. 16 and 17*


----------



## Vasks

*Pergolesi - Overture to "Flaminio" (Vlad/Arts)
Pergolesi - Laudate pueri Dominum (Fasolis/Erato)*


----------



## Selby




----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony Nos.00&0 - I*









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.00 in F minor*_
USSR Ministry of Culture Symphony Orchestra
*Gennadi Rozhdestvenski
Venezia (1983/2009 Reissue Edition)*









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.00 in F minor*_
Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Frankfurt
*Eliahu Inbal
Warner Classics (1992/2010 Reissue Edition)*









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.0 in D minor*_ Live recording
Württembergische Philharmonie Reutlingen
*Roberto Paternostro
Membran (2006/2009 Issue Edition)*









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.0 in D minor*_
Bruckner Orchester Linz
*Theodor Guschlbauer
Camerata (1981/2005 Reissue Edition)*









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.0 in D minor*_ Live recording 
Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra
*Takashi Ashina Good one!
JVC (1978/2002 Issue Edition)*

Way less stressful than an Italian opera (no matter how good it is), but I'm back with Anton Bruckner to complete the challenge with lesser known recordings. For the main symphonies, the average number of versions will be 25-30. Also, I try a new design layout for the recordings.


----------



## Guest

Honegger Berliner Philharmoniker Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1961/2.










Related:

https://www.discogs.com/Byron-Janis...nic-Orchestra-Piano-Concertos/release/4315468


----------



## Judith

Tchaikovsky Symphony no 5 from the album 

Tchaikovsky Symphonies 1,2 and 5

RLPO
Vasily Petrenko

Love this orchestra. Apart from ASMF they are my other favourite. Saw them live last year with Vasily and they were amazing!


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


>


First release on Decca Gold. I understand Britten's fondness for Purcell, but I wish ESQ had stayed with Purcell and another composer of that period. There's enough Britten already. Also, don't care for the track staggering--Purcell-Britten-Purcell-Britten. :tiphat:


----------



## tortkis

Music from the Peterhouse Partbooks, vol. 3 - Blue Heron / Scott Metcalfe (2013)








Nicholas Ludford (c.1485-c.1557): Missa Inclina cor meum
John Mason (c.1600-1672): Ave fuit prima salus


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Psalm 2*

Philippe Herreweghe, La Chapelle Royale, etc.

This choir is spot on, responsive to every turn.


----------



## Guest

The Gothic Voices 1983


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> First release on Decca Gold. I understand Britten's fondness for Purcell, but I wish ESQ had stayed with Purcell and another composer of that period. There's enough Britten already. Also, don't care for the track staggering--Purcell-Britten-Purcell-Britten. :tiphat:


Oddly enough, I bought it in hi-res format, and the supplier (HDTracks) messed up the order stated in the booklet--the two Britten Quartets are first, then the Purcell pieces!


----------



## Guest




----------



## senza sordino

Debussy Suite Bergamasque, Children's Corner, Images 1&2, Deux Arabesques, Preludes, Pour le piano, estampes, L'isle joyeuse, reverie. One of two only solo piano music CDs I own. This piano music I like









Franck, violin Sonata in A, Piece heroique, choral no 2, Panis angelicus, Variations symphonique, Les Eolides, Prelude, Choral and Fugue, Cantabile in B, Symphony in Dm. I haven't listened to this cd in years. And now I remember why. Too much organ. Only the Violin Sonata and symphony I like. 









Faure Piano Quintets, lovely









Pierne and Faure. I discovered Pierne while completing our piano trios project. I really like it. Wonderful stuff









Ravel Daphnis and Chloe, fantastic music


----------



## Taggart

Exhilarating music for a spring morning.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1974/5 at All Saints Church, Petersham, London. Recording Engineers: Wilkinson, Dunkerley.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Prokofiev's orchestral works part three tonight before bedtime and tomorrow after work.

Symphony no.3 in C-minor op.44 (1928), _The Prodigal Son_ - ballet in three scenes op.46 (1928-29), _On the Dnieper_ - ballet in two scenes op.51 (1930-31), Piano Concerto no.4 in B-flat [for left hand] op.53 (1931), Piano Concerto no.5 in G op.55(1931-32), _Symphonic Song_ [for orchestra] op.57 (1933), _Lieutenant Kijé_ - orchestral suite derived from the film music op.60 (1934) and _Andante_ from Piano Sonata no.4 - transcription for orchestra op.29bis (1934):


----------



## cwarchc

No 2 cd in my collection


----------



## Judith

Not just listened but watched on You Tube

Beethoven 5th Piano Concerto (Emperor)

Stephen Hough
New York Philharmonic Orchestra 
Conducted by Alan Gilbert

Amazing performance!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.7
David Zinman & the Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich*

I have had the excellent 'Great Symphonies' Zinman/Zurich set for some time but have fallen behind in my listening so tonight I have chosen to listen to CD27 of this set - Mahler's Seventh Symphony.

So far, I am really enjoying this performance a great deal.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Liszt: Four Valses Oubliees/Polonaises 1 and 2/Hungarian Historical Portraits Edith Farnadi
Schubert-Liszt: Soirees de Vienne Edith Farnadi

If there's ever been a better player of Liszt than Edith Farnadi then I've yet to hear them. The first LP here is a new arrival, bought from the USA (heaven bless the internet, I didn't even know of it's existence until I saw it for sale) and in stereo!! The 1st Valse Oubliee and 2nd Polonaise are the only pieces on it that could claim to be even vaguely well known. Indeed, this is the only recording I have of the 3rd Valse Oubliee and the Hungarian Historical Portraits (late works from 1885 that were only published in 1956), the performances could scarcely be bettered and it's nice to hear such obscure music from a player of such distinction. The Soirees de Vienne, which are not exactly commonplace either, are taken from Schubert's many groups of Landler and re-written as only Liszt could. There are nine in total and only no.6 is well known (played latterly by Horowitz in his Moscow recital of 1986 and also recorded by Egon Petri, Moriz Rosenthal, Evgeny Kissin, Wilhelm Backhaus and Gyorgy Cziffra.) Edith Farnadi plays them with a delightful rhythmic elan that is most winning. If you ever get the chance to acquire any of her Liszt recordings for a reasonable price then my advice is do not hold back, grab them with both hands, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Selby

Discs 1 & 2


----------



## senza sordino

I've been a shut in today recovering from a mild cold.

Joachim Violin Concerto in the Hungarian Style, Violin Concerto. Fine music, but not tops. The second piece, first movement is a bit too long. But nice to try something new









Bartok Concerto for Orchestra and Janacek Sinfonietta. One of the first CDs I ever bought > 25 years ago. As thrilling as ever.









Bartok Violin Concerti 1&2, viola concerto. A new purchase. Terrific.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1993.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Scherzo Fantastique*


----------



## pierrot

It is love at first sight, it's so hard to find good records of Mahler's Ninth but this one is spectacular.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn:*
Symphony in D, H.I No.42
Symphony in E flat, H.I No.43 -"Mercury" 
Symphony in E minor, H.I No.44 -"Mourning"


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1961/2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Related:
> 
> https://www.discogs.com/Byron-Janis...nic-Orchestra-Piano-Concertos/release/4315468


Long live the Mercury boxes and the treasures in it.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 93808
> View attachment 93809
> 
> 
> Liszt: Four Valses Oubliees/Polonaises 1 and 2/Hungarian Historical Portraits Edith Farnadi
> Schubert-Liszt: Soirees de Vienne Edith Farnadi
> 
> If there's ever been a better player of Liszt than Edith Farnadi then I've yet to hear them. The first LP here is a new arrival, bought from the USA (heaven bless the internet, I didn't even know of it's existence until I saw it for sale) and in stereo!! The 1st Valse Oubliee and 2nd Polonaise are the only pieces on it that could claim to be even vaguely well known. Indeed, this is the only recording I have of the 3rd Valse Oubliee and the Hungarian Historical Portraits (late works from 1885 that were only published in 1956), the performances could scarcely be bettered and it's nice to hear such obscure music from a player of such distinction. The Soirees de Vienne, which are not exactly commonplace either, are taken from Schubert's many groups of Landler and re-written as only Liszt could. There are nine in total and only no.6 is well known (played latterly by Horowitz in his Moscow recital of 1986 and also recorded by Egon Petri, Moriz Rosenthal, Evgeny Kissin, Wilhelm Backhaus and Gyorgy Cziffra.) Edith Farnadi plays them with a delightful rhythmic elan that is most winning. If you ever get the chance to acquire any of her Liszt recordings for a reasonable price then my advice is do not hold back, grab them with both hands, you will not be disappointed.


I never understood why Westminster didn't put that Liszt one in one of their re-release boxes.


----------



## Pugg

​*Pleyel:*

Clarinet Concerto No. 1
Clarinet Concerto No. 2
Dieter Klöcker (clarinet)

Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim, Sebastian Tewinkel.


----------



## Merl

Early start today.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert* - The Piano Trios
Beaux Arts Trio.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mozart isn't good for helping me get to sleep, but it's what I'm in the mood for! . :lol:

Piano Concertos 17 & 25.


----------



## Pugg

​The very graceful and charming voice of *Lucia Popp*
_Opera arias._


----------



## Judith

Further to my post yesterday listening to RLPO and Tchaikovsky, now listening to 6th symphony (Pathetique) on other album.

Tchaikovsky Symphonies 3,4,and 6 

RLPO
Vasily Petrenko

Tremendous performance!


----------



## Janspe

*J. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-flat major, Op. 83 & Symphony No. 3 in F major, Op. 90*
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, led by Riccardo Chailly
Nelson Freire, piano















Continuing on with my Brahms project.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz*: Grande Messe des Morts, Op. 5 (Requiem)

Barry Banks (tenor)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus & London Philharmonic Choir, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*iano Sonata No. 3 in C major, Op. 2 No. 3
Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat major, Op. 106 'Hammerklavier'

Shimkus:EU Variations on a Theme of Beethoven

_Vestard Shimkus (piano)_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Sibelius*: 4 Legends; Karelia Suite
DRSO/Jensen


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*: Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 53
Romance in F minor, Op. 11

Itzhak Perlman (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Pugg said:


> I never understood why Westminster didn't put that Liszt one in one of their re-release boxes.


I don't know why they don't produce a box of her Liszt recordings, I've got 12 Lp's of them (and a 13th on the way!!) and there are a couple more that have, as yet, eluded me at the right price. She also recorded a substantial amount of Bartok for them, which I'd imagine would be equally good.


----------



## Selby

Opus 131
"After this what is left to write."








An old favorite:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Very new composer to me. Maybe a bit similar to Rachmaninov. That's ok


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*; Piano concertos 1-2-3-4
Murray Perahia.


----------



## Vasks

*Skalkottas - Ouverture Concertante (Christodoulou/BIS)
Braga Santos - Variations for Orchestra (Cassuto/Naxos)
Lilburn - Suite for Orchestra (Southgate/Continuum)
Tuur - Searching for roots (P. Jarvi/Virgin)*


----------



## Judith

Saint Saens 2nd Piano Concerto

Stephen Hough
CBSO
Sakari Oramo

Thought it was the first time I had heard it but the second movement was full of surprises!

Stephen and Sakari have both done me proud here! Very well performed!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*William Walton
String Quartet no. 1* (1919-22)*
String Quartet no. 2 in A minor* (1945-7)
Doric String Quartet [Chandos, 2011]

Now that I have listened to this newly acquired disc through twice I'll venture a preliminary comment or two. I have heard the early 1st quartet once before, on You Tube I think, but I'm really not familiar with it. I am familiar with the A minor (second) quartet because I have a recording of it by the Maggini Quartet, coupled with the Walton piano quintet on Naxos. The Magginis produced a typically lyrical account which is almost laid-back by comparison with the spikiness and rhythmic instability of the more dynamic Doric Quartet.

The A minor work is a fine, and a well-regarded, string quartet that has been recorded a few times but the rarely heard 1922 student work is a different kettle of fish - either "full of undigested Bartok and Schoenberg", as Walton himself said, or something rather fresh and exciting in English chamber music. By common consent the huge fugal finale, here timed at 15:50, is the least successful movement but there's much to admire and enjoy here. I'm with the critic Phillip Scott who felt that Walton was guilty of "self-deprecating exaggeration. This is a very fine piece of music."


----------



## Judith

Finishing todays repertoire with

Mendelssohn 4th Symphony (Italian)

Claudio Abbado
LSO

From the box set
5 Symphonies 7 Overtures


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: I Lombardi alla prima crociata*

*Cristina Deutekom *(Giselda), Placido Domingo (Oronte), Ruggero Raimondi (Pagano), Jerome Lo Monaco (Arvino), Desdemona Malvisi (Viclinda), Stafford Dean (Pirro), Clifford Grant (Acciano), Montserrat Aparici (Sofia), Keith Erwen (Priore della città di Milano)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra & Ambrosian Singers, Lamberto Gardelli
Our own Dutch price, still the best one on record.


----------



## Selby




----------



## deprofundis

Greeting, distinguished ladie's & Gentelman of talk classical lore?
_Im currently lisening to non-classical epicness of* BongRipper* a stoner band , 1 album one song, kilometric heavy, proggy
the name of the album is the great barrier reefer.
_
*On a classical.. modernist academic level i shawll dissect, these following purchased
Spain & the new world (someone on TC mention me this has an advice , i thank whoever did this warmly)
Berg and Zemlinsky on naxos the fameous Lyric suites, quite interresting i will have multiple lisen of this and give you my verdict
what i felt ect
*
Have a nice warm sunny day folks friends & followers, complete strangers

namaste :tiphat:


----------



## Selby

Must listen interview about the piece:
Sir Simon Rattle talks about [in vain] by Georg Friedrich Haas (00:13:06)
https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/interview/3849-2


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1995 - '97, displaying Alexandre Tharaud's early recording career.


----------



## Selby

Symphony No. 5 in C-sharp minor (1901-02)


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Liszt: Transcendental Studies Nos. 5 "Feux Follets" and 9 "Ricordanza"/Valse Oubliee No.1/Petrarch Sonnets Nos. 104 and 123/Tarantelle di Bravura/La Campanella/Ballade No.2 in B Minor Earl Wild

Schubert-Liszt: The Erl King
Rossini-Liszt: Cujus animan (Stabat Mater)
Liszt: Petrarch Sonnet 104/Tarantella (Venezia e Napoli)/Valse Impromptu/Tarantelle di Bravura/Feux Follets/Gnomenreigen/ Waldesrauchen/Liebestraume No.3/Un Sospiro Frederic Lamond

Liszt: Two Legendes/Three Liebestraume/Ballades 1 and 2 Edith Farnadi

Liszt: Totentanz/Piano Concerto 1/Hungarian Fantasia Gyorgy Cziffra/Philharmonia Orchestra/Andre Vandernoot

A plethora of Liszt, and most enjoyable it's been too. I dug out the Earl Wild LP this morning. I'd so enjoyed the records by Edith Farnadi last night that I felt I wanted more Liszt, and this was a record I hadn't played for ages (years in all honesty!) It was a treat to hear it, the only thing that struck me was that the Tarentelle di Bravura was a little cautious in places, which led me to dig out the CD of Frederic Lamond. Lamond was a pupil of Liszt and his Tarentelle di Bravura, whilst admittedly a bit splashier in places than Earl Wild, throws caution to the winds and is very exciting indeed. The rest of the recital is very good too and I don't think anyone plays Un Sospiro quite so beautifully as Lamond. A further LP of Edith Farnadi gives us all three Liebestraume as opposed to the more usual 3rd one and she plays them to perfection, as one might well expect. Finally three of Liszt's concerted works, the performances of Totentanz and the Hungarian Fantasia by Cziffra are amongst the finest ever made, in fact I'd rank Totentanz as the finest on disc. The 1st Concerto is good, but not my favourite (Cziffra plays the 2nd Concerto much better - and that is my favourite performance), I prefer Emil Von Sauer and Shura Cherkassky, whose stunning live traversal with Norman del Mar and the BBC Symphony Orchestra from 1983 really should be issued commercially by somebody at some point! What a pleasure and privilege it is to have so much wonderful music available for our continual delight.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.7
> David Zinman & the Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich*
> 
> I have had the excellent 'Great Symphonies' Zinman/Zurich set for some time but have fallen behind in my listening so tonight I have chosen to listen to CD27 of this set - Mahler's Seventh Symphony.
> 
> So far, I am really enjoying this performance a great deal.


Once again, I'm listening to this recording. It may be my favourite recording of this work. The tempos are well judged, the orchestral playing and balance is clear and superb with an excellent quality recording. There is ample power when needed, guided with technique and grace. It is atmospheric, especially in the Nachtmusik and Scherzo.

I haven't always been able to enjoy this work but it has grown on me thanks to finding the right recordings. Some either sound for want of a better term congested & overwrought or feel hollow and superficial. This recording is simply superb.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Part four of Prokofiev's orchestral works tonight and tomorrow after work.

Violin Concerto no.2 in G-minor op.63 (1935), _Romeo and Juliet_ - ballet in four acts op.64 (1935-36), _Summer Day_ - orchestral suite based on seven pieces from _Music for Children_ for piano op.65bis (1941) and _Peter and the Wolf_ - 'symphonic fairy tale' for narrator and orchestra op.67 [Text: composer] (1936):


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1998 at Henry Wood Hall, London. Recording Engineers: Stokes & Hutchinson.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> I never understood why Westminster didn't put that {Farnadi} Liszt one in one of their re-release boxes.


Speaking of Westminster LP (Shostakovitch w. Eugene List). Later remastered and reissued for Millennium Classics. Mahvellous.


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay *Alexander von Zemlinsky* that im currently lisening his very great, very dramatic, stark expressive..the next suspect will be* Alban Berg *my baptize into his music, jeez thanks naxos , you really nailed it whit this cd. after this short interlude into modernism, i shawll go to* Lassus *music, there more and more i Listen the more and more i hear things, a complex chromatic panorama.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Piotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: Symphony No.6 'Pathétique'
Leopold Stokowski & the London Symphony Orchestra*

A fantastic performance recorded in 1973 (CD9 of the Sony/RCA Stereo Stokowski set).

Stokowski shines with the LSO in this piece, giving even the likes of Markevitch very stiff competition indeed.

I don't listen to this piece often but when I listen, I really enjoy it a great deal.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This is really impressive  Piano concerto on headphones right now.


----------



## deprofundis

I'm currently lisetning to the soundtrack of the movie* The Omen, *what a sound track this his mister Goldsmith if i'm accurated.One of the best soundtrack i heard so far.


----------



## bharbeke

Liszt: Annees de pelerinage (Lazar Berman)

This had good playing throughout.

Highlights:

S 160: IV (new highlight) and V
S 161: IV (new highlight) and V
S 162: III
S 163: III


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 1*

This was a Saturday Symphony a while ago. I'm finally getting around to it.


----------



## deprofundis

Im currently listening to *Spain and the new world *, it' riveting captivating and mezmerizing, what a cd on harmonia mnudi label( i think) and ensemble musica fieta. Grab this will you can, because this is a gem, im categoric!!!

:tiphat:


----------



## geralmar

Both purport to be the conductor's last recording; the Bernstein, 1992 and the Karajan, 1990. Interesting that both are on the same label. If critics are to be believed, the Karajan is the more satisfactory valedictory (recorded three months before his death).










Bernstein/BSO: Beethoven Symphony 7, Britten 4 Sea Interludes.
Karajan/VPO: Bruckner Symphony 7.


----------



## deprofundis

Le marteau sans maitre by Mister* Boulez,* quite fun & amusing, silly, humourous, love it, and strange oddity im affirmative, great work, conducted by* Robert Craft,* hell yeah.

I salute my friends and sweet folloowers, please stay tunes for more deprofundis :tiphat:


----------



## geralmar

deprofundis said:


> I'm currently lisetning to the soundtrack of the movie* The Omen, *what a sound track this his mister Goldsmith if i'm accurated.One of the best soundtrack i heard so far.


Then listen to Goldsmith's The Final Conflict, the last in The Omen series. Staggering music for absolute garbage movie.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano concerto 27
Géza Anda


----------



## tortkis

Juan Bautista José Cabanilles (1644-1712): Obras de Organo - John Butt (harmonia mundi)


----------



## Selby




----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Sting Quartets

Disc 3
Takacs Quartet


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Concerto Aria : Ch'io mi scordi di te.
Jessye Norman, , Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields under Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Captainnumber36

All Days Are Nights: Rufus Wainwright

All solo; just rufus and a piano. Beautiful!


----------



## Captainnumber36

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Beethoven*: Sting Quartets
> 
> Disc 3
> Takacs Quartet


How does this compare to the Tokyo SQ cycle?


----------



## Pugg

Captainnumber36 said:


> How does this compare to the Tokyo SQ cycle?


I am sorry, cant tell you, don't have them and can't remember them hearing for a long time.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gounod: St Cecilia Mass*

Pilar Lorengar, Heinz Hoppe, Franz Crass

Orchestre de la Societe des Concerts du Conservatoire, Jean-Claude Hartemann.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: String Quintet in C major, D956
with Danjulo Ishizaka (cello)

String Quartet No. 14 in D minor, D810 'Death and the Maiden'

*Pavel Haas Quartet*


----------



## Pugg

​*Bellini: Norma*.
_Dame Joan Sutherland/ Marilyn Horne/ Carlo Bergonzi/ Cesare Siepe.
Richard Bonynge Conducting_.

Live recorded 1970 Metropolitan Opera house.


----------



## gHeadphone

Mozart 40th and 41st Symphonies, Karl Bohm and the Berlin Phil


----------



## Pugg

]​*Wagner*: Overtures and Preludes
L.S.O Antal Dorati


----------



## Pugg

​
SAINT-SAËNS • Symphony No. 3 in C minor, op. 78 "Organ"
SCHUBERT • Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, D 485


----------



## Merl

Lovely.


----------



## Guest

Handel Dettingen Te Deum & Dettingen Anthem Simon Preston


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart:* Horn Concertos Nos. 1-4

Barry Tuckwell (horn & conductor)


----------



## Janspe

Somehow, don't ask me why, I ended up starting another Ring cycle after just having finished the previous one...

*R. Wagner: Das Rheingold, WWV. 86A*
Berliner Philharmoniker, led by Herbert von Karajan
+ singers









This music is intoxicating, so good...


----------



## Vasks

*Wagenaar - Amphitrion Overture (Chailly/London)
R. Strauss - An Alpine Symphony (Ashkenazy/London)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Kalkbrenner:*

Sextet in G Major, Op. 58
Piano Fantasy on the Scottish Air, We're a' Noddin', Op. 60
Konstanze Eickhorst (piano)

Septet for Piano, Oboe, Clarinet, Horn, Bassoon, Cello and Double Bass, Op. 132

Linos Ensemble


----------



## realdealblues

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

_Piano Concerto No. 5 in D, K. 175
Piano Concerto No. 6 in B-flat, K. 238
Piano Concerto No. 8 in C, K. 246 "Lutzow"
Rondo in D, K. 382_









Pianist: Rudolf Buchbinder
Vienna Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini: Norma
*
Renata Scotto (Norma), Tatiana Troyanos (Adalgisa), Giuseppe Giacomini (Pollione), Paul Plishka (Oroveso), Ann Murray (Clotilde), Paul Crook (Flavio)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus & National Philharmonic Orchestra, James Levine.



> "…Scotto's Druid priestess grows in stature to give us an unbearably moving scene in which she contemplates the murder of her children and, _best of all, the duets with the rival priestess of Tatiana Troyanos, who offers the most sheerly beautiful legato singing of the set in 'Mira, o Norma'." _BBC Music Magazine, October 2009 ****


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*

_Fantasia in G minor, Op. 77
Piano Sonata in D, WoO 43/3
Rondo in C, Op. 51/1
Rondo in G, Op. 51/2
Polonaise in C, Op. 89
Allegretto in C minor, WoO 53
Rondo a capriccio in G, Op. 129
Allegretto quasi andante in G minor, WoO 61a_
*[Rec 1977]*









Pianist: Rudolf Buchbinder


----------



## Vaneyes

Recent arrivals, recorded 2007, 1993 - '99.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Concerts avec plusieurs instruments 1


----------



## Robert Gamble

Beethoven's 4th and 5th


----------



## millionrainbows

I first heard this on vinyl, by the Kontarsky brothers. That was a long time ago, and now there are new versions out. I've enjoyed re-aquainting myself with this piece. Ring modulators, pianos, and hand bells: who could ask for more?


----------



## Vasks

millionrainbows said:


> I first heard this on vinyl, by the Kontarsky brothers. That was a long time ago, and now there are new versions out. I've enjoyed re-aquainting myself with this piece. Ring modulators, pianos, and hand bells: who could ask for more?


More cowbell, please


----------



## bharbeke

Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier, Books I and II (Sviatoslav Richter)

Richter's version is the best I have heard and the first to make me think that the WTC is a masterpiece. My favorite combos are 2, 3, 5, 7, 9, 15, 17, and 20 from Book I and 2, 5, 8, 10, 11, 13, and 15 from Book II. Listening on Spotify, Book II, Prelude/Fugue 17 and after had some flagrant popping sounds on the recording. Is this there on the CDs, too? I'm guessing that there might have been a problem in the original recording session, as everything before that point sounded pretty good.


----------



## chill782002

Love this. I don't generally go for opera but the hypnotic musical structures mesh very well with the vocals. I particularly like the counter tenor part for the eponymous role.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling two tightroper considerations. Morose to absurd, if I may. Recorded 2004/5, 1993.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*

Karajan and the London Symphony, recorded in 1951. (Can't find a picture.)

This is my first CD I bought, right when I was getting back in to classical music. Hearing it now, my impression is, is this Karajan? It's so energetic. And is this the London Symphony? They're so precise. I'm glad I held on to it.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Concerts avec plusieurs instruments 2


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Carlos Chavez, Symphony No. 1*

I've never heard of this composer. So far it's interesting.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Tonight I am going with this. My first Britten opera CD, but certainly not my last. This opened my eyes to what a know-it-all I was as a teenage boy, sneering at the chance to sing in the chorus in my school's production of Noye's Fludde. I knew better of course - Beethoven was real classical music, and I was in my Punk Rock phase anyway. Just one of many opportunities spurned.
*
Benjamin Britten
Peter Grimes*

Balstrode - Jonathan Summers [Baritone]
Ned Keene - Thomas Allen [Baritone]
Hobson - Richard Van Allan [Bass]
Swallow - Forbes Robinson [Bass]
Auntie - Elizabeth Bainbridge
Mrs. Sedley - Patricia Payne [Mezzo-soprano]
Ellen Orford - Heather Harper [Soprano]
First Niece - Teresa Cahill [Soprano]
Second Niece - Anne Pashley [Soprano]
Bob Bole - John Dobson [Tenor]
Peter Grimes] - Jon Vickers [Tenor]
Rev. Adams - John Lanigan [Tenor]
Sir Colin Davis, Royal Opera House, Covent Garden Orchestra and Chorus [Decca, 1981]


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Gustav Mahler* - Symphony No. 2, performed by the London Philarmonic Orchestra and Klaus Tennstedt


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Das Wohltemperierte Klavier Band 2 Willem Kroesbergen (1978) after Rückers


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 1 through 3. Debussy, Etudes.*

Pinnock's Brandenburgs, at least on this CD, are how I want the Brandenburgs to sound. As to Debussy, I'm not familiar with the Etudes enough to know if this is good or bad, but it sounds good to me.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Brahms: Symphony No.3 in F, Op.90/Tragic Overture, Op.81 Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra/Rudolf Kempe

After owning this record for some 36 years this is still my favourite Brahms 3rd, Kempe just seems to get everything right and the orchestra play superbly for him. Highly recommended.


----------



## pierrot

Absolutely magical, probably my favorite chamber pieces.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Just picked up this set as my Mahler 'reference' set. Will start working my way through soon.


----------



## Robert Gamble

SiegendesLicht said:


> *Gustav Mahler* - Symphony No. 2, performed by the London Philarmonic Orchestra and Klaus Tennstedt
> 
> View attachment 93861


Just picked up this set as my Mahler 'reference' set. Will start working my way through soon.


----------



## Selby

Disc 14
Sette Preludi (2012)
Mozartiana No. 1 (2013)
Mozartiana No. 2 (2013)
Due ritratti italiani (2013)


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mass in B Minor. Klemperer - New Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Piano trios
Disc 3
Beaux Art Trio


----------



## Rys

Reading a book and listening to a composer not well known.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Karajan: Berlin Philharmonic - Debussy (Le Mer), Ravel (Bolero), Mussorgsky (Pictures at an Exhibition)

Blissful & Erotic


----------



## Pugg

Robert Gamble said:


> Just picked up this set as my Mahler 'reference' set. Will start working my way through soon.


I am curious how you rate them.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann* : Violin sonatas
Agrerich/ Kremer


----------



## Selby

Sir Hough's piano sonatas are fantastic. Period.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler*: Symphony no 9

New York Philharmonic/ Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Captainnumber36

Rite of Spring

Riccardo Muti: Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​*Dame Joan Sutherland.
Prima Donna Assoluta*


----------



## Pugg

​*Mercadante: I Briganti*

World Première Recording

Bruno Praticò, Vittorio Prato (bass), Maxim Mironov, Jesús Ayllón (tenor), Petya Ivanova (soprano), Rosita Fiocco (mezzo-soprano), Atanas Mladenov (baritone)

Camerata Bach Choir, Poznań & Virtuosi Brunensis, Antonino Fogliani


----------



## gHeadphone

Andras Schiff Schubert Piano sonatas


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch*: Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 26
Scottish Fantasy, Op. 46
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Rudolf Kempe

*Mendelssohn*: Violin Concerto in E minor, Op. 64

Montreal Symphony Orchestra, Charles Dutoit


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Now, Schubert! This is a great set of recordings  5 discs in all with Brahms, Schumann, Beethoven and SCHUBERT. I really like his lieder played on cello.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky's piano trio.*

Jacqueline du Pré (cello) Pinchas Zukerman (violin) & Daniel Barenboim (piano)


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith




----------



## Pugg

​
*Glazunov*: Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 82/ *Prokofiev*: Violin Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 63

Nikolaj Znaider (violin)

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Rawsthorne - Street Corner Overture (Braithwaite/Lyrita)
Walton - Symphony #2 (Szell/Odyssey)
Gerhard - Concerto for Orchestra (Del Mar/Argo)*


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Concerts avec plusieurs instruments 3


----------



## sbmonty

Nocturne In, B Op. 40.
This was previously an Intermezzo for String Quintet with DB.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Carlos Chavez, Third Symphony*

Lively, colorful, rhythmic; that's my first impression.


----------



## Pugg

​*Martin Fröst* playing Opera paraphrases on the Clarinet.


----------



## hpowders

Mozart Six String Quartets Dedicated to Haydn

Suske String Quartet

Nobody plays Mozart better than this great group.

Extraordinary Mozart performances!!


----------



## Pugg

​*Berlioz*:_ L'Enfance du Christ
_
_Romeo & Juliette ( highlights)
_
Victoria De Los Angeles/ Nicolai Gedda et al.

Cluytens /Guilini conducting.


----------



## Bix

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Berlioz*: Grande Messe des Morts, Op. 5 (Requiem)
> 
> Barry Banks (tenor)
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus & London Philharmonic Choir, Sir Colin Davis


Love this piece - I sang it in the Three Choirs Festival last year and will be rehearsing it again this Saturday. I e never seen so much percussion for a piece, I will have to root out a photo.


----------



## Bix

Again for Three Choirs Worcester this year.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Rys said:


> Reading a book and listening to a composer not well known.


I also just picked up this set! May listen to the first CD today...


----------



## Robert Gamble

Pugg said:


> I am curious how you rate them.


I haven't listened to enough Mahler yet to rate with anything approaching confidence. I have some other Mahler recordings but wanted one complete set as well (hard to choose between this one, Bernstein and Walter).


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Again I listened to the second suite after the bloodless anorexi recording of Cafe ZImmermann.I know it is praised many times but I hear nothing wich excites me.
I purchased this set to listen to it but I must say that the Leonhardt recordings are much more appreciated by me.
The orchestral suites also sounds better with La Petite Bande or with Ton Koopman.
There is a chance that I alter my opinion but not likely.
The playing is first rate but that does not compensate the lack of spontaneity,it sounds academic to me and that I can do without.
The most beautiful music sounds casual ,am I the only one?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Pugg said:


> ​


That picture gives me sweaty palms.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Brandenburg concerto No.5 & 6 :angel:


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling cello and piano off the beaten path. An early Alstaedt recording, 2008.

*Boulanger *Modere may've provided some inspiration for The Exorcist's recurring theme ('Tubular Bells' 1973, Mike Oldfield).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Quartet No. 17*


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*
> 
> Karajan and the London Symphony, recorded in 1951. (Can't find a picture.)
> 
> This is my first CD I bought, right when I was getting back in to classical music. Hearing it now, my impression is, is this Karajan? It's so energetic. And is this the London Symphony? They're so precise. I'm glad I held on to it.


Likely from the Philharmonia O. series recorded between 1951 and 1955.

A CD box cover...


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Gustav Mahler* - Symphonies No. 8 and 9, performed by the London Philarmonic Orchestra and Klaus Tennstedt.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1991/2.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Robert Gamble said:


> I also just picked up this set! May listen to the first CD today...


And now I am listening to the 1st CD of Atterberg's complete symphonies set by Rasilainen (Symphonies 1 & 4)


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1991/2.


Yes. The Walton Violin Concerto is terrific. I used to have Francescatti doing it. Hardly hear it anymore, anywhere.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Yes. The Walton Violin Concerto is terrific. I used to have Francescatti doing it. Hardly hear it anymore, anywhere.


Quite confident that *Walton, Rawsthorne, Arnold *music would die without my listening.


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Quite confident that *Walton, Rawsthorne, Arnold *music would die without my listening.


Well at least Arnold still makes the bread, otherwise he would starve!


----------



## Armanvd

*Haydn* : Symphony No. 104

The Wonderful Feeling Of Listening To A Masterwork For The First Time Is Excellent


----------



## bharbeke

Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker (Maninov, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra)

This one was good, but I am pretty sure I will end up liking one of the other recommended versions more. For example, the Waltz of the Flowers sounded great right up until the end, where it was like the orchestra was in a race to get it over with instead of giving the end some pomp and majesty.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1982/3.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Lassus, Missa Osculetur Me*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Armanvd said:


> *Haydn* : Symphony No. 104


The Jochum recording is listed among Tom Moon's 1,000 recordings to hear before you die. So if you've heard the other 999, then listening to this one might warrant a call from the Grim Reaper. Just a heads-up.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Trying this composer again... Symphony #7 didn't leave a strong impression (negative or positive). We'll see if #8 does (after the leadup of a couple other orchestral works).


----------



## millionrainbows

On vinyl: Gary Graffman. This is finally available on CD, but it's in a box set for $200+. Whew! The vinyl still comes through. I realize now that it was the Griffes that attracted me first, then the Bartok Suite.

Fiery playing, lots of "chi" energy. I see Lang Lang as the successor to this style, and Graffman taught him at the Curtis Institute.

Good vinyl from Columbia Odyssey; after listening to a Decca/London set of Beethoven Piano Concerti, it makes me appreciate the Columbia pressings. In the London, lots of loud pops, and distracting high-end crackles.








The LP album cover is visible here on the right, that says "Bartok".


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Quartet No. 14 in c# minor*

Lovely, delicate playing, though the intonation in the first violin is a little dodgy at times.


----------



## bharbeke

Brahms: Symphony No. 3 (Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic)

This version is the very finest I have heard. It was doing something interesting all the time.

Aside: Who on this forum listened to Santana's "The Love of My Life" from Supernatural many, many times before hearing Brahms's Symphony No. 3? The third movement will always sound weird to me for that reason.


----------



## cwarchc

Moving onto B
A cd from my first forays into classical


----------



## Judith

bharbeke said:


> Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker (Maninov, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra)
> 
> This one was good, but I am pretty sure I will end up liking one of the other recommended versions more. For example, the Waltz of the Flowers sounded great right up until the end, where it was like the orchestra was in a race to get it over with instead of giving the end some pomp and majesty.


I have RLPO conducted by Vasily Petrenko which I love! Sounds so full and they give it their all!!


----------



## bharbeke

Thanks, Judith! I've added that one to my list of recommendations for Nutcracker.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Diabelli Variations Vladimir Ashkenazy
Great playing .


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 104*


----------



## Manxfeeder

bharbeke said:


> Aside: Who on this forum listened to Santana's "The Light of My Life" from Supernatural many, many times before hearing Brahms's Symphony No. 3? The third movement will always sound weird to me for that reason.


Now I have. It may upset the purists, but I think that kind of thing is fun. If anyone else wants to look it up, I think the song is called Love of My Life.


----------



## bharbeke

I've fixed my post. Thanks for reminding me of the right title, Manxfeeder!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Violin Concerto*

Following this piece with the score, I can see why it makes me feel like it's winter in the middle of spring. There are a lot of octaves and fifths, with instruments in their lower registers.


----------



## Alfacharger

I had not heard this piece in decades. It suddenly just popped into my head to check You tube and behold there it was. If you like Ligeti then you will like 'As Quiet As" by Michael Colgrass.


----------



## deprofundis

*I almost forgot my hat and it's summertime*

*Tadeusz Baird *sinfonia 3 and symphonies 1-2 woaw im blowen away, it's stark mysterious and dramatic, would fit in a Hitchock movie.One the best polish composer i heard so far, this kinda remind me of Hovaness , Bax, i dont know why every composer is somesort of sound painter, sort of speek, they all have there specific color but some use the same ink or format.

:tiphat:


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven: Fidelio (Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic)

I put this a notch above the Bernstein version. That one was good, but this is excellent. Helga Dernesch is superb as Leonore, and the aria "Abscheulicher! Wo eilst du hin?" is a high point of the opera in this recording.


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven: Symphony No. 1 (Wyn Morris, London Symphony Orchestra)

I was not expecting too much, as it was a budget release and a conductor I had never heard of. This is the best version I have heard yet! I will now be calling Symphony No. 1 a top-tier symphony.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Piano Sonata No. 30*

Buchbinder plays on a modern piano but makes it sound like an "authentic instrument."


----------



## bharbeke

The hot streak continues!

Haydn: Piano Sonatas Hob XVI/5 (No. 8) and Hob XVI/16 (E-Flat) (Ekaterina Derzhavina)

Outstanding compositions performed beautifully!


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Mompou: Silent Music*









My first experience with Mompou- I'm really liking it!


----------



## Pugg

​
VIVALDI: The Four Seasons 
Stern / Zukerman (Summer) / Mintz .


----------



## bharbeke

One more classical listening post tonight...

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 2 and Piano Concerto No. 4 (Leon Fleisher, George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra)

Thanks for recommending these, whoever it was! Both are outstanding performances. With the elevation of 2, now all five of Beethoven's piano concertos are at my top rating.


----------



## Pugg

​
*R. Strauss.*
Orchestral works, disc 2


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> That picture gives me sweaty palms.


I won't ask why.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Itzhak Perlman: Concertos from my childhood.*

Accolay/ Rieding Seitz/ Viotti et al

Itzhak Perlman (violin)

The Juilliard Orchestra, Lawrence Foster


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Pugg said:


> ​
> *R. Strauss.*
> Orchestral works, disc 2


How is this box set?


----------



## Armanvd

Manxfeeder said:


> The Jochum recording is listed among Tom Moon's 1,000 recordings to hear before you die. So if you've heard the other 999, then listening to this one might warrant a call from the Grim Reaper. Just a heads-up.


:lol: Thanks For The Heads-Up But Grimmy Gotta Wait For Now , I've Got A Lot Of Listening To Do


----------



## Pugg

Johnnie Burgess said:


> How is this box set?


I like it very much, if you like Strauss traditional this is your set.
( Try to find the EMI box, way cheaper then the Waner box)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*: Les Sylphides / *Prokofiev*: Love For Three Oranges
Boston Pops Orchestra, Arthur Fiedler


----------



## Pugg

​
*Flotow*: Piano concertos 1 & 2

Carl Petersson (piano)

Wilhelm von Oranien in Whitehall: Incidental Music
Jubel Overture

Pilsen Philharmonic Orchestra, Hans Peter Wiesh


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Il viaggio a Reims*

_Katia Ricciarelli (Madame Cortese), Lucia Valentini Terrani (Marchesa Melibea), Lella Cuberli (Contessa di Folleville), Cecilia Gasdia (Corinna), Eduardo Giménez (Cavalier Belfiore), Francisco Araiza (Conte di Libenskof), Samuel Ramey (Lord Sidney), Ruggero Raimondi (Don Profondo), Enzo Dara (Baron di Trombonok), Leo Nucci (Don Alvaro)_

Prague Philharmonic Chorus & The Chamber Orchestra of Europe, _Claudio Abbado_

Recorded live in 1984


----------



## Andolink

*Enno Poppe*: _Speicher I-VI_ for large ensemble (2008-2013)
Klangforum Wien/Enno Poppe


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Die schöne Müllerin, D795

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor) & Helmut Deutsch (piano)


----------



## Janspe

*W. A. Mozart: Piano Concerto in D major, K.175*
English Chamber Orchestra, led by Jeffrey Tate
Mitsuko Uchida, piano









I have always been particularly fond of this early gem. It's such a carefree, bubbly piece! Uchida, as usual, is my go-to Mozart pianist.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler;* Sympony no 1
R.C.O : Leonard Bernstein conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​*Prokofiev:* Piano Sonatas 2 in D minor, Op. 14 & 3 in A minor, Op. 28
*Rachmaninov:* Moments musicaux, Op. 18

*Mario Häring* (piano)


----------



## Vasks

_On vinyl_

*Dvorak - My Home Overture (Neumann/Pro Arte)
Dvorak - Legends (Leppard/Philips)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert: String Quartets.*
D 18/ D 36/D 103
Melos Quartet


----------



## Robert Gamble

Some Vivaldi to start the day... Disk 3.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Weber: Der Freischütz*

Gundula Janowitz (Agathe), Edith Mathis (Ännchen), Peter Schreier (Max), Theo Adam (Kaspar), Franz Crass (Hermit), Siegfried Vogel (Kuno), Bernd Weikl (Ottokar), Günther Leib (Kilian), Gerhard Paul (Zamiel)

Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Staatskapelle Dresden, Carlos Kleiber


----------



## chill782002

Haydn's string quartets always bring a smile to my face.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I am on a Mahler binge lately: Symphonies No. 5 and 7 tonight.


----------



## LP collector

Excellent set on LP too. The early quartets are well worth exploring.


----------



## LP collector

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Schubert: String Quartets.*
> D 18/ D 36/D 103
> Melos Quartet











Excellent on LP too. The early quartets are well worth exploring.


----------



## millionrainbows

Love that virgin DG vinyl!

From vinyl, I listened to Charles Ives, the Sonatas for Violin and Piano, with Paul Zukofsky on vln. and Gilbert Kalish on piano (Nonesuch 2-LP).

The Nonesuch vinyl quality was always mediocre to poor, probably recycled. So I will put up with the surface noise, as these recordings remain out of print.

Paul Zukofsky, as much as I love his violin playing, has kept these out of print for over 40 years. He's done the same thing with all his Vanguard and Columbia recordings as well. And his father's poetry: they can't even write scholarly books and analysis of his father's poetry, because he forbids any reproduced excerpts. Sheesh! Give us a break, Zukofsky!


----------



## millionrainbows

Leopold Stokowski: Bartok, Concerto for Orchestra (Everest). Fantastic sound and performance! Say what you will about the cliched and Fantasia-related Stokowski, but he was very good at what he did. He got these Texans to play Bartok, and very well! The third movement, "Elegia," is done especially well. The second movement, "March of the Dwarves" is unforgettable as well. I can see how this could easily be a "definitive" recording for collectors.


----------



## millionrainbows

Schumann, Symphony Nr. 4 "Rhenish"/Manfred-Overture. Giulini, LA PO.

Not bad sound for a 1982 recording, and for a dollar at Goodwill.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Suppe: *Light Cavalry Overture*


----------



## Tchaikov6

millionrainbows said:


> Leopold Stokowski: Bartok, Concerto for Orchestra (Everest). Fantastic sound and performance! Say what you will about the cliched and Fantasia-related Stokowski, but he was very good at what he did. He got these Texans to play Bartok, and very well! The third movement, "Elegia," is done especially well. The second movement, "March of the Dwarves" is unforgettable as well. I can see how this could easily be a "definitive" recording for collectors.


Stokowski's interpretation is one of my favorites as well! I think this is the way that Bartok wanted it to be performed.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

millionrainbows said:


> Schumann, Symphony Nr. 4 "Rhenish"/Manfred-Overture. Giulini, LA PO.
> 
> Not bad sound for a 1982 recording, and for a dollar at Goodwill.


That ruin on the cover looks familiar.


----------



## Janspe

*P. Boulez: Pli selon pli (final version)*
Ensemble Intercontemporain, led by Pierre Boulez
Christine Schäfer, soprano









In my eyes this piece is _the_ masterpiece by Boulez, even though he wrote many. I simply cannot resist its colours and intricate rhythms! I quote Matthias Pintscher: "_In Pli selon pli, Boulez takes us by the hand and leads us into this astonishingly beautiful garden and we are free to walk around it in any direction we choose. I love art that allows us to approach it as individuals, which doesn't give us a complete, closed, hermetic message._" Agreed!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1966/7.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Prokofiev's orchestral works part five tonight.

_Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution_ for orchestra, speaker and chorus op.74 [Texts: quotations from Marx, Engels, Lenin and Stalin] (1936-37), _Alexander Nevsky_ - cantata for orchestra, mezzo-soprano and chorus based on the score from the Eisenstein film of the same name op.78 [Texts: V. Lugovskoy and from the Latin Vulgate] (1939), _Zdravitsa (A Toast!) - a.k.a. Hail to Stalin_ - cantata for orchestra and chorus in honour of Stalin's 60th birthday op.85 [Texts: various modern folk sources edited by the composer] (1939) and _Cinderella_ - ballet in three acts op.87 (1940-44):


----------



## Merl

Drive to and from work, today.


----------



## Vaneyes

SiegendesLicht said:


> That ruin on the cover looks familiar.


Rhine River castle ruins, but which one? Winning answer gets a DVD of hpowders Harvard Talks.


----------



## Guest

Debussy preludes book 1 Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli


----------



## Vaneyes

bharbeke said:


> One more classical listening post tonight...
> 
> Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 2 and Piano Concerto No. 4 (Leon Fleisher, George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra)
> 
> Thanks for recommending these, whoever it was! Both are outstanding performances. With the elevation of 2, now all five of Beethoven's piano concertos are at my top rating.


Another possibility for those interested. Fleisher's LvB PC4 remains my favorite. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

bharbeke said:


> Beethoven: Symphony No. 1 (Wyn Morris, London Symphony Orchestra)
> 
> I was not expecting too much, as it was a budget release and a conductor I had never heard of. This is the best version I have heard yet! I will now be calling Symphony No. 1 a top-tier symphony.


That's a good sleeper set (in a good way), along with RLPO/Mackerras (EMI). :tiphat:


----------



## bharbeke

Vaneyes said:


> Another possibility for those interested. Fleisher's LvB PC4 remains my favorite. :tiphat:


Vaneyes, can you please type out what the picture is of? My computer is having trouble getting that image. Thanks!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Vaneyes said:


> Rhine River castle ruins, but which one? Winning answer gets a DVD of hpowders Harvard Talks.


I am not quite sure, since I have not been able to find a shot from exactly the same angle as the painting on that Schumann's Rheinische CD cover - but it looks like the ruin of Drachenfels near Bonn.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Verdi-Liszt: "Rigoletto" Paraphrase
Gounod-Liszt: "Faust" Waltz
Wagner-Liszt: Spinning Song from "The Flying Dutchman"/Overture, "O Du Mein Holder Abendstern" and Entry of the Guests from "Tannhauser" Edith Farnadi

Chopin: Preludes, Op.28/Ballades 1-4/Nocturne in E-flat, Op.9 No.2/Polonaise in B-flat, Op.71 No.2 Benno Moiseiwitsch

A new arrival, and my 13th LP of Edith Farnadi playing Liszt!! What a joy it is, she is absolutely superb, every note as clear as crystal and her interpretations as good as any I've heard, she truly was a wonderful pianist, as of course was the redoubtable Benno Moiseiwitsch. His Chopin is on a par with that of Alfred Cortot, and in my book praise can go no higher. The wonderful blend of fantasy, technique and overall grasp of the architecture of these works is second to none, he remains on of the finest players who ever lived and I cannot recommend his recordings highly enough (no one has ever played the Delius Piano Concerto anywhere near as well as Moiseiwitsch did in his live recording with Sargent and the BBCSO, available on Guild very cheaply), if you've never heard him, do try to listen on youtube where there are many of his recordings including a remarkable film of him playing the Liszt transcription of the "Tannhauser" Overture.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Completely went out on a limb with this one. Mainly because I like Mozart's overtures to the few Operas I have of his (not really an Opera guy yet...
though I've been able to enjoy them in small doses..). No ratings or reviews anywhere that I can find.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Britten
Piano Concerto, Op. 13*
Howard Shelley,piano*
Violin Concerto, Op. 15*
Tasmin Little, violin
BBC Phil., Edward Gardner [Chandos, 2013]










*
Britten
Variations on a theme of Frank Bridge, Op. 10
Simple Symphony Op. 4* (orchestral version)*
Lachrymae, Op. 48a
Two Portraits* (1930)
*Elegy for strings* (1928)
Camerata Nordica, Terje Tonnesen; Catherine Bullock, viola [BIS, 2013]


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven: the symphonies (Wyn Morris, London Symphony Orchestra)

Excellent: 1, 5, 7
Good: 2, 6, 8
Okay: 3, 4, 9

This is a step up for No. 7 from anything I have heard before (Kleiber got it half right, but the even movements were not quite as good as they are here).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Boulez, Le Marteau sans maitre*

I should probably figure out what this is about before throwing it on cold. I think it is highly structured, but it sounds random.


----------



## Vaneyes

bharbeke said:


> Vaneyes, can you please type out what the picture is of? My computer is having trouble getting that image. Thanks!


*LvB*: PCs 3 & 4, w. Fleisher/Cleveland O./Szell.

https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Pi...3868&sr=8-2&keywords=fleisher+beethoven+3+&+4


----------



## Vaneyes

A recent arrival, recorded 1990.


----------



## Vaneyes

SiegendesLicht said:


> I am not quite sure, since I have not been able to find a shot from exactly the same angle as the painting on that Schumann's Rheinische CD cover - but it looks like the ruin of Drachenfels near Bonn.


My guess (far from convinced) is Burg Rheinfels Castle, started in 1245 by Count Diether V. :tiphat:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Johannes Brahms: Serenades No.1 (Op.11) & 2(Op.16)
Sir Adrian Boult & the London Philharmonic Orchestra *

Incredible performances to cap off one of my all time favourite Brahms Symphonic Series, Boult really allows the music to shine beautifully bright.

I hold Boult's Brahms in especially high regard and these Serenades are played with the same energy and vision as the Symphonies he also recorded.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Prelude to the afternoon of a faun. Schoenberg, 4 Orchestral songs*


----------



## Vaneyes

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 93906
> View attachment 93907
> 
> 
> Verdi-Liszt: "Rigoletto" Paraphrase
> Gounod-Liszt: "Faust" Waltz
> Wagner-Liszt: Spinning Song from "The Flying Dutchman"/Overture, "O Du Mein Holder Abendstern" and Entry of the Guests from "Tannhauser" Edith Farnadi
> 
> Chopin: Preludes, Op.28/Ballades 1-4/Nocturne in E-flat, Op.9 No.2/Polonaise in B-flat, Op.71 No.2 Benno Moiseiwitsch
> 
> A new arrival, and my 13th LP of Edith Farnadi playing Liszt!! What a joy it is, she is absolutely superb, every note as clear as crystal and her interpretations as good as any I've heard, she truly was a wonderful pianist, as of course was the redoubtable Benno Moiseiwitsch. His Chopin is on a par with that of Alfred Cortot, and in my book praise can go no higher. The wonderful blend of fantasy, technique and overall grasp of the architecture of these works is second to none, he remains on of the finest players who ever lived and I cannot recommend his recordings highly enough (no one has ever played the Delius Piano Concerto anywhere near as well as Moiseiwitsch did in his live recording with Sargent and the BBCSO, available on Guild very cheaply), if you've never heard him, do try to listen on youtube where there are many of his recordings including a remarkable film of him playing the Liszt transcription of the "Tannhauser" Overture.


Benno Moiseiwitsch (1890 - 1963) plays *Rachmaninov *(1873 - 1943): Prelude in B minor.






Re Moiseiwitsch meeting *Rachmaninov.

*


----------



## Marinera

chill782002 said:


> View attachment 93856
> 
> 
> Love this. I don't generally go for opera but the hypnotic musical structures mesh very well with the vocals. I particularly like the counter tenor part for the eponymous role.


Completely agree with you there.


----------



## Marinera




----------



## Janspe

*L. Bernstein: West Side Story*
San Francisco Symphony, led by Michael Tilson Thomas
with Alexandra Silber and Cheyenne Jackson in the lead roles









I thought it was high time to listen to this work, given that it's by far the most popular piece that ever came from Lenny's pen. And it's really good: nicely constructed, immediately accessible and contagiously melodic and a lot of fun. Still, I'm not sure if it's the type of music I'm personally interested in, and I doubt it that I'll come back to it any time soon.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Jules Massenet*
_Manon
An Opera in Five Acts_

Beverly Sills
Nicolai Gedda
Gerald Souzay
Gabriel Bacquier

New Philharmonic Orchestra
Julius Rudel directing

Recorded at the EMI Studios,
London, England
July 1970


----------



## Bettina

Janspe said:


> *L. Bernstein: West Side Story*
> San Francisco Symphony, led by Michael Tilson Thomas
> with Alexandra Silber and Cheyenne Jackson in the lead roles
> 
> View attachment 93916
> 
> 
> I thought it was high time to listen to this work, given that it's by far the most popular piece that ever came from Lenny's pen. And it's really good: nicely constructed, immediately accessible and contagiously melodic and a lot of fun. Still, I'm not sure if it's the type of music I'm personally interested in, and I doubt it that I'll come back to it any time soon.


Try Bernstein's Candide. The melodies are almost as catchy as those in West Side Story, and the whole work is much wittier and more thought-provoking (for which Voltaire gets the credit, but Bernstein responded admirably to the challenge with an interesting score).


----------



## Captainnumber36

Dvorak - New World Symphony


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Diabelli variations
Igor Levit


----------



## Pugg

MozartsGhost said:


> *Jules Massenet*
> _Manon
> An Opera in Five Acts_
> 
> Beverly Sills
> Nicolai Gedda
> Gerald Souzay
> Gabriel Bacquier
> 
> New Philharmonic Orchestra
> Julius Rudel directing
> 
> Recorded at the EMI Studios,
> London, England
> July 1970


We have another Beverly Sills fan.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schuber*t:
Moments musicaux (6) for piano, D. 780 (Op. 94)
Piano Sonata No. 13 in A major, D. 664 (Op. 120)

Alexandre Tharaud.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony No. 5

B.P Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart* - String Quartet No.2/ Clarinet Quintet
Quartetto Italianano.


----------



## Merl

Of all the Mahler 1sts I own (and I have a lot), I return to this beauty, Walter and Honeck more than any others. Beautiful orchestral playing, lovely rhythms and and textures make this one of the great performances of Mahler. The 2nd and 4th movements are a pure delight. Heavenly!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Dom Sébastien, Roi de Portugal
*
Vesselina Kasarova (Zaida), Giuseppe Filianoti (Dom Sébastien), Alastair Miles (Dom Juan de Silva), Simon Keenlyside (Abayaldos), Carmelo Corrado Caruso (Camoëns), Robert Gleadow (Dom Henrique), John Upperton (Dom Antonio), Andrew Slater (Ben-Selim)

Orchestra & Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Mark Elder.


----------



## Guest

Mozart symphonies 35-36 & 38 Berliner Philharmoniker Karl Böhm
We have to be thankful for this beautiful music but if he only lived 20,30 years longer ?
We never shall know how he developped.......


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel*:

Gaspard de la Nuit
Jeux d'eau
Sonatine
Pavane pour une infante défunte
A la manière de Borodine
A la manière de Chabrier

Stefan Vladar (piano)


----------



## Guest

Binchois - Lescurel CD 1










1. Triste Plaisir (Rondeau)
2. Amours Mercy (Ballade)
3. Je Me Recommande Humblement (Rondeau)
4. En Regardant Vostre Tres Doulx Maintien (Rondeau)
5. Se La Belle N'a Le Voloir (Rondeau)
6. Je Vous Salue (Ballade, Attrib.)
7. Adieu Mes Tres Belles Amours (Rondeau)
8. De Plus En Plus (Rondeau)
9. Lune Tres Belle (Rondeau)
10. Les Tres Doulx Yeux (Rondeau)
11. Amoreux Suy (Rondeau)
12. Adieu, Adieu, Mon Joieulx Souvenir (Rondeau)
13. Jamais Tant Que Je Vous Revoye (Rondeau)
14. Adieu M'amour Et Ma Maistresse (Rondeau)
15. Deuil Angoisseus (Ballade)
16. Pour Prison Ne Pour Maladie (Rondeau)
17. Filles A Marier (Combinative Chanson)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Kozeluch*: Clarinet Concertos 1 & 2

Sonate concertante

Dieter Klöcker (clarinet)

Prague Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Sonata

Continuing some more Strauss after finishing Salome. I am not overly fond of Rosenkavalier so far. I've only listened to the full opera once, the opening scene really doesn't appeal musically. But once I get through that I'm hopeful that things will pick up for me. I just tend to prefer Strauss in Arabella, Elektra, Ariadne, Daphne, etc, as well as his orchestral music. But onward we go


----------



## Pugg

​
*Federico Mompou* : piano music.

Disc 4

Federico Mompou playing


----------



## Tchaikov6

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Federico Mompou* : piano music.
> 
> Disc 4
> 
> Federico Mompou playing


Which pieces specifically are in there?


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
_
Symphony No. 1 in C, Op. 21
Symphony No. 2 in D, Op. 36_
*[Rec. 1999]*









Daniel Barenboim/Staatskapelle Berlin

I have always wanted to love this cycle, but there are several moments in the 1st movement of the 1st Symphony that I have always found "exceptionally irritating" where Barenboim pushes and pulls the tempo around like taffy in a taffy puller, made worse by adding in dynamics where there are none to be found in the score making it sound as though someone in the control room with uncontrolled muscle spasms kept sliding the master volume fader on the mixing board up and down for extra effect, but other than those gripes the rest of the 1st Symphony and the whole of the 2nd Symphony come off quite well with excellent playing from the Staatskapelle Berlin.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chavez, Symphonies Nos. 4, 2, 5, 6*


----------



## Vasks

_On vinyl_

*Shostakovich - Symphony #7 (Svetlanov/Melodiya Angel)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin/Mozart/Hummel *: _Alexander Krichel_

Chopin: Krakowiak op. 1
Mozart-Variationen op. 2 "La ci darm la mano" for piano & orchestera
Hummel: Fantasie op. 116 r Oberons Zauberhorn" for Klavier & Orchestera
Mozart: Klavierkonzert Nr. 12 A-Dur KV 414

Alexander Krichel,

Polish Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra Sopot, Wojciech Rajski.


----------



## Pugg

Tchaikov6 said:


> Which pieces specifically are in there?


Details: ( site is German but easy to understand)

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...93-1987-S%E4mtliche-Klavierwerke/hnum/5857795


----------



## Heliogabo

Manxfeeder said:


> *Chavez, Symphonies Nos. 4, 2, 5, 6*
> 
> View attachment 93925


If you liked Chavez symphonies you should explore his chamber output. Great stuff and beatiful pieces in there.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Giving this one a spin...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Previn: A Streetcar Named Desire*

Renée Fleming, Rodney Gilfry, elizabeth Futral, Anthony Dean Griffey, Judith Forst, Matthew Lord, Jeffery Lenta, Josepha Gayer

Orchestra of the San Francisco Opera, Andre Previn.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I usually don't let anyone influence what I listen to, at least I'd like to think so, but the thread here on recommended listening made me do it. I really like cello concertos and this is really nice. Thumbs up  ...and this recording has my favorite cellist, Truls Mørk. I've met him, and he looked on me, beside me and in back of me! Is that called "cockeyed"?? He always looked so intimately focused on the music, maybe he's just cockeyed...haha


----------



## Tchaikov6

Pugg said:


> Details: ( site is German but easy to understand)
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...93-1987-S%E4mtliche-Klavierwerke/hnum/5857795


Okay, thank you.


----------



## Omicron9

Right now: Aho 8:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2004.


----------



## Vaneyes

Tchaikov6 said:


> Which pieces {Mompou w. Mompou, 4 CDs} specifically are in there?


https://www.microsoft.com/en-ca/sto...mpou/mompou-complete-piano-works/8d6kgx7ln9h7


----------



## Merl

Played this before cos I wanted to give it a go, again. It's a pleasant enough account but it lacks something (it's not strong enough for me and the brass sounds funny). Much rather have Walter or Klemperer in this symphony. Oh well, it's nice to revisit something and check that your first response was accurate. Certainly not a poor 2nd but it could have been MUCH better with a bit more clout!


----------



## cwarchc

My Bach is improving.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Granados: Goyescas/El Pelele
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas Alicia de Larrocha

Martinu: String Quartets Nos. 1 and 2 Panocha Quartet

A superlative disc of Spanish piano music from Alicia de Larrocha, made early in her recorded career in 1955, they sound very well on this excellent set. Then the first two string quartets by Martinu in what seem to me to be excellent performances by the Panocha Quartet. This is a new arrival, but if this first listen is anything to go by then this will be a most enjoyable set indeed.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven 5 Berliner Philharmoniker Herbert von Karajan

I was 16 when I bought this symphony as a LP,now in the best sound and still one of the best recordings ever.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 58-60*

Fischer makes a good case for these symphonies. They're lots of fun, and the orchestra sounds like they are having a good time.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Pugg said:


> ​


That's another one I've been dithering about for a while, which means eventually I'll succumb.


----------



## deprofundis

Im listening to *PARADISE REGAINED *, ensemble _the sound and the fury, _gombert 2, it's fantastic perriod.The _only thing is i can't located Gombert 1 and gombert 3 by ensemble neither order them, i dont have a credit card?
_
But anyway if you can get these for me, i would be happy please message me private.Thank you for reading folks , friends, followers, bless you all, it's a warm sunny day today and let the sunshine pored into your heart & soul .
:tiphat:


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1992.


----------



## Marinera

deprofundis said:


> Im listening to *PARADISE REGAINED *, ensemble _the sound and the fury, _gombert 2, it's fantastic perriod.The _only thing is i can't located Gombert 1 and gombert 3 by ensemble neither order them, i dont have a credit card?
> _
> But anyway if you can get these for me, i would be happy please message me private.Thank you for reading folks , friends, followers, bless you all, it's a warm sunny day today and let the sunshine pored into your heart & soul .
> :tiphat:


Coincidentally, I sampled some tracks from Paradise regained one or two days ago. should be availble at least no.3


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Bettina

ArtMusic said:


>


The burning question is: did this CD inspire your poll about the Archduke Trio? Or did the poll inspire you to listen to this CD?:lol:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn : Symphony 95*
For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Pugg

​*Haydn*: Piano concertos.
Leif Ove Andsnes piano and conducting.


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> That's another one I've been dithering about for a while, which means eventually I'll succumb.


You won't regret it .


----------



## Pugg

​
*Aram Khachaturian* 
Symphony Nr.2
3 concert arais 
Julia Bauer, Robert-Schumann-Philharmonie, Frank Beermann


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven/Schubert*: Trios

Jascha Heifetz, William Primrose, Gregor Piatigorsky


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*; Die Geschöpfe des Prometheus
David Zinman


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K384*

Edita Gruberova, Kathleen Battle, Gösta Winbergh, Heinz Zednik, Martti Talvela, Will Quadflieg

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven:*

Piano Trio No. 5 in D major, Op. 70 No. 1 'The Ghost'
Piano Trio No. 7 in B flat Major, Op. 97 'Archduke'

_Beaux Arts Trio_


----------



## Andolink

*Georges Aperghis*: _Situations_ for 23 soloists (2013)
Klangforum Wien/Emilio Pomárico


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Requiem in D flat major, Op. 148
Requiem für Mignon, Op. 98b

Éva Andor (Soprano), Lívia Budai-Batky (Contralto), György Korondi (Tenor), József Gregor (Bass)

Budapest Chorus, Hungarian State Orchestra, Miklós Forrai.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*
Anton Webern*
Three Poems (1899-1903)
8 Early Songs (1901-1904)
3 Lieder
5 Lieder on poems by Richard Dehmel (1906-1908)
5 Lieder from "Der siebente Ring" by Stefan George op.3
5 Lieder on poems by Stefan George op.4
4 Lieder on poems by Stefan George (1908-1909)
4 Lieder op.12
3 Songs from "Viae inviae" by Hildegard Jone op.23
3 Lieder on poems by Hildegard Jone op.25
*Christiane Oelze, soprano; Eric Schneider, piano

*
Slow Movement for String Quartet 1905
5 Movements For String Quartet, Op.5
String Quartet (1905)
6 Bagatelles for String Quartet, Op.9
Rondo for String Quartet (c.1906)
Movement for String Trio op.post.
Three Pieces For String Quartet (1913)
*Langsam "Schmerz immer Blick nach oben"
String Trio Op.20
String Quartet, Op.28
*Emerson String Quartet, *with Mary Ann McCormick, soprano *
[Deutsche Grammophon, 2000]

Two discs from the splendid DG Complete Webern box. The strange, but considerable, beauty of Webern's lieder for soprano voice and piano would make this a desert island disc for me. Christiane Oelze sings this repertoire wonderfully.

Perhaps no less excellent is the Emerson Quartet's survey of Webern's (updated) complete oeuvre for string quartet and string trio. Here the Emersons' attack, clinical precision and clarity are real assets. I like their Webern unequivocally.
.


----------



## Vasks

_Essentially Elliott......LPs_

*Carter - Cello Sonata (Sherry/Nonesuch)
Carter - 8 Etudes & a Fantasy (Dorian/Candide)
Carter - Symphony of 3 Orchestras (Boulez/Columbia)*

_and with that I'm gone for over a week to witness firsthand three performances of my orchestra piece. If you've not yet heard it go to the TC link: http://www.talkclassical.com/43318-orchestra-piece.html_


----------



## JAS

I just forced myself to listen to the first CD in a set of Classic Modern pieces, conducted by H. V. Karajan. (I was assured that this was the most "romantic" interpretation of this music and thus, at least for me, presumably its most favorable presentation.) The first CD was Schonenberg's Verklarte Nacht (mostly tolerable) and Variations for Orchestra (odd, with long terrible stretches). I will try to play the other two CDs at some point (Berg and Webern), but not until my nerves settle down again. 

I am currently enjoying music by Dimitri Bortnynansky, two CDs played by a group that calls itself the Baroque Chamber Ensemble. (These are dated as 1996, although for me they are only recent acquisitions.) Overall, charming and in good sound.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: Piano concertos.
_András Schiff _


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak:* String Quartet No. 3 in D major & Andante Appasionato, for string quartet
Panocha Quartet


----------



## Vasks

JAS said:


> The first CD was Schonenberg's Verklarte Nacht (mostly tolerable) and Variations for Orchestra (odd, with long terrible stretches). I will try to play the other two CDs at some point (Berg and Webern), but not until my nerves settle down again.


Every couple of days play one or two of the pieces you don't like/understand. Some of them will grow on you.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Breaking off from my Prokofiev listening to acquaint myself with a new purchase.

Benjamin Britten: _The Prince of the Pagodas_ - ballet in three acts op.57 (1956) and Béla Bartok: _The Miraculous Mandarin_ - ballet/pantomime in one act Sz73 (1918-26).








***

(*** - same recording and sleeve image but on EMI rather than Warner)


----------



## Andolink

*F. J. Haydn*: _Symphony No. 77 in B-flat Major_










*Aaron Cassidy*: _And the scream, Bacon's scream, is the operation through which the entire body escapes through the mouth (or, Three Studies for Figures at the Base of a Crucifixion)_ for oboe (musette, English horn), clarinet (e-flat, bass clarinet), trumpet, trombone, harp, percussion, violin, viola, double bass (2010)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphonies Nos. 7-10. Haydn, Symphony No. 95.*

I'm working today, and I noticed that though Pinnock and his forces are wonderful, these pieces were literally putting me to sleep. So I'm switching to Haydn. Haydn keeps me awake.


----------



## Pugg

*Dvorak: Rusalka, Op. 114*

Renée Fleming (Rusalka), Ben Heppner (Prince), Dolora Zajick (Jezibaba), Eva Urbanová (Foreign Princess), Franz Hawalta (Water Goblin)

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Kühn Mixed Choir, Sir Charles Mackerras.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Beethoven*: Diabelli variations
> Igor Levit


You need to give the Rzewski another chance--it's quite a stunning work.


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony Nos.00&0 - II*










Bruckner
_*Symphony No.0 in D minor*_ *Recommended listen*
USSR Ministry of Culture Symphony Orchestra
*Gennadi Rozhdestvensky
Venezia (1983/2009 Reissue Edition)*









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.0 in D minor*_
Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Frankfurt
*Eliahu Inbal
Warner Classics (1990/2010 Reissue Edition)*









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.0 in D minor*_
Israel Philharmonic Orchestra
*Zubin Mehta
Sony Classical (1989)*


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.1 - I*










Bruckner
_*Symphony No.1 in C minor*_
1877 Linz Version, Ed. Nowak
Bruckner Orchester Linz
*Martin Sieghart
Camerata (1991/2005 Reissue Edition)*









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.1 in C minor*_ 
*1877 Linz Version, Ed. Nowak*
_*Symphony No.1 in C minor*_
1891 Vienna revision, Ed. Brosche
USSR Ministry of Culture Symphony Orchestra
*Gennadi Rozhdestvensky
Venezia (1984,1986/2009 Reissue Edition)*









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.1 in C minor*_ Live recording
1877 Linz Version, Ed. Nowak
Württembergische Philharmonie Reutlingen
*Roberto Paternostro
Membran (2004/2009 Issue Edition)*









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.1 in C minor*_ Live recording
1893 Version, Ed. Doblinge
Korean Symphony Orchestra
*Hun-Joung Lim
Decca (2015/2017 Issue Edition)*









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.1 in C minor*_
1877 Linz Version, Ed. Haas
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
*Kurt Masur
Sony Classics (1977/2004 Reissued Edition)*


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.1 - II*










Bruckner
_*Symphony No.1 in C minor*_
1877 Linz Version, Ed. Nowak
Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Frankfurt
*Eliahu Inbal
Warner Classics (1987/2010 Reissue Edition)*









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.1 in C minor*_ *Performance quality!*
1877 Linz Version, Ed. Haas
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
*Vaclav Neumann
Brilliant Classics (1965/2014 Reissue Edition)*









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.1 in C minor*_ Live recording
1877 Linz Version, Ed. Haas
Japan Philharmonic Orchestra
*Takashi Ashina
JVC (1983/2002 Issue Edition)*


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.1 - III*










Bruckner
_*Symphony No.1 in C minor*_ *SQ+Fast Performance*
1877 Linz Version, Ed. Nowak
Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
*Marek Janowski
Pentatone (2011)*









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.1 in C minor*_ Live recording
1877 Linz Version, Ed. Nowak
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Daniel Barenboim
Warner Classics (1996/2006 Reissue Edition)*









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.1 in C minor*_ Live recording
1877 Linz Version, Ed. Nowak
Staatskapelle Berlin
*Daniel Barenboim
Peral / Deutsche Grammophon (2012/2016 Issue Edition)*

Those were all my Bruckner listens over the week. You can check out the results in Orchestral music, as I won't give another say on these symphonies as I move on with the "minor" recordings. Rozhdestvensky is at the moment my surprise and Inbal my disappointment.


----------



## Vaneyes

For Saturday Symphony listening, *Haydn*: Symphony 95, w. Cleveland O./Szell (rec.1969).


----------



## senza sordino

A recent purchase, the CD that came with the April edition of BBC Music magazine. Great British Cathedral Anthems, Tallis, Byrd, Gibbons, Stanford, Parry etc









So continuing on in that theme I next played Purcell 12 Fantasias for viols









Handel Coronation Anthems and Ode for the birthday of Queen Anne









Handel Water Music, Music for the Royal Fireworks, The Alchemist, three Concerti for winds and strings, two arias for winds









Then I felt as if I needed something a bit more modern, Elgar Violin Concerto, Interlude from Crown of India, Polonia


----------



## deprofundis

Im currently listening to a new cd of* Tomas louis da Victoria* i order on Dorian Discovery(label), sounded amazing by the st clemens choir conduct by Peter Richard Conte, splendide , rendition of the Spanish master.
:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

.S.Bach Concerts avec plusieurs instrumentsCD 4


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sixth and penultimate instalment of Prokofiev's orchestral works tonight and tomorrow morning.

Incidental music from _Hamlet_ for bass, soprano and orchestra op.77 (1937-38), Symphony no.5 in B-flat op.100 (1944), Symphony no.6 in E-flat minor op.111 (1945-47), Symphony no.4 in C - revised version op.112 (orig. 1929-30 - rev. 1947) and _Flourish, Mighty Land - for the 30th anniversary of the October Revolution_ - cantata for chorus and orchestra op.114 [Text: Y. Dolmatovsky] (1947):


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Anton Webern*
Passacaglia for Orchestra op.1
5 Movements For String Quartet, Op.5 (version for string orchestra)
Six pieces for orchestra, Op.6 - Original version (1909)
Johann Sebastian Bach arr. Webern - Musical Offering, BWV 1079
Franz Schubert orch. Webern - Six German Dances, D820
Im Sommerwind*
Berliner Philharmoniker, Pierre Boulez*
[DG, 2000]


----------



## ShropshireMoose

German: Gypsy Suite
Bantock: Fifine at the Fair
Bax: The Garden of Fand Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Thomas Beecham
Berners: The Triumph of Neptune - excerpts London Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Thomas Beecham

Tchaikovsky: Theme and Variations from Suite No.3, Op.55
Dvorak: Symphonic Variations, Op.78 Philharmonia Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

Dvorak: Slavonic Dances, Op.72 Nos. 3-8/Serenade for Strings, Op.22 BBC Symphony Orchestra/Rudolf Schwarz

Handel-Harty: Royal Fireworks Music
Britten: The Young Persons Guide to the Orchestra Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

Today is a good day for conductors! Three of them born upon it, Sir Thomas Beecham (1879), Sir Malcolm Sargent (1895) and Rudolf Schwarz (1905). I've commemorated all three of 'em this evening. Beecham's stunning performance of Bantock's "Fifine at the Fair" has long been a favourite of mine, and the German, Bax and Berners items that accompany it on this CD are equally fine. Sir Malcolm Sargent gives a remarkably spirited performance of the Dvorak Symphonic Variations, a work that seemed to be well played over here in days of yore (Beecham and Henry Wood also recorded it), but not much latterly, a pity as it is a lovely work and one that shows the orchestra off very well, as of course does Britten's Young Person's Guide, of which this was the first commercial recording, Sargent had given the first performance of it in the film for which it was written, this was with the London Symphony Orchestra, then followed this remarkable performance with the Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, bursting with rhythmic vitality and energy, it still sounds well, though it's surely time that someone did a decent CD transfer of it?? Rudolf Schwarz plays the Dvorak pieces to the manner born, I wish I could get hold of the first volume of this set which contains the rest of the Slavonic Dances, but these records go for a fortune now (I picked this one up about 25 years ago in a second-hand bookshop for 95 pence!!) Three great conductors and a good deal of very enjoyable music, this is the life, eh??


----------



## Atrahasis




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Requiem*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Joseph Haydn:
- Symphony No.95
- Symphony No.100 'Military'
Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia*

Two incredible performances from Maestro Klemperer & his Philharmonia. Listening through headphones, my appreciation for the sound quality, orchestral balance and layout has been reinvigorated. It easy to take for granted on speakers but headphones really highlight the benefit (plus having not used my headphones for some time, it has been an educational reminder as to why I began to prefer headphones over speakers).

It makes me wish he had recorded more of Haydn's music but it also makes me grateful for what he did record. I'll gladly take this quality over quantity anytime.

Listening to No.95 also fulfills the Saturday Symphony.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Requiem*

This is unexpected; I am actually liking this. After hearing Marriner and starting William Christie's and hearing a sameness (the Requiem is a piece which I appreciate, but it hasn't really clicked with me), Harnoncourt is weird enough to keep my attention. There are affectations here, like clippy phrasing and a strangely dark-sounding choir, and the soloists sound spooky, which keep me from nodding off.


----------



## Manxfeeder

AClockworkOrange said:


> Listening to No.95 also fulfills the Saturday Symphony.


And two birds have met their fate at the hands of one stone.


----------



## Guest

Sweelinck CD1


----------



## geralmar

(1994). False advertising from a classical label, EMI/Angel. Fifty-six minutes of new age noodling. O.K. for funeral homes, maybe; but not for serious listening.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1957 - '80.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5*

Bernard Haitink and London Symphony Orchestra.

It's a very pastoral interpretation, I like it.

(Image not working for me, for some reason...)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Pietro Locatelli, Violin Concertos 1-3, Igor Ruhadze solo violin & leader and Ensemble Violini Capricciosi.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Sis Brandenburg Concertos
Le Concert Des Nations
Jordi Savall

Oner of the most joyful HIP sets ever!


----------



## tortkis

Dennis Johnson: November, from Minimal Piano Collection Volume XXI-XXVIII by Jeroen van Veen (Brilliant Classics, 2017)

I have listened to all the tracks except November (I have R. Andrew Lee's recording) and thought the performance is superb. The playing is so sympathetic that even Tom Johnson's pieces and Riley's keyboard studies (which did not impress me when I first heard them on another record) sound touching. The works of Garland and Budd are seductive, and Glass's early works are played lucidly. Young's Composition 1960 No. 7 lasts for 4'33", which I suspect was intentional.










Dennis Johnson: November
Philip Glass: Two Pages, Music in Fifths, Music in Contrary Motion
Tom Johnson: Organ and Silence, Block Design, Tilework, Tango
Peter Garland: A Song, Nostalgia for the Southern Cross, The Days Run Away, Two Persian Miniatures, The Fall of Quang Tri
Terry Riley: Keyboard Studies Nos. 1 & 2
Harold Budd: Children on the Hill
La Monte Young: Composition 1960 No. 7


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Diabelli Variations


----------



## ibrahim

LvB opus 2 #1. Piano sonata in f-minor -- Annie Fischer.


----------



## ibrahim

Undertaking a project to listen to *all* of LvB in order -- let's see how long it takes. A lot of WoO excluded.


----------



## KenOC

ibrahim said:


> Undertaking a project to listen to *all* of LvB in order -- let's see how long it takes. A lot of WoO excluded.


That, sir, is cheating! :scold:


----------



## ibrahim

There's some unavoidable ones -- like the famous "andante favori," but recommendations are most welcome!


----------



## Pugg

​*Mendelssohn/ Quatuor Ébène *
Fats becoming more the just like, more out of this world.


----------



## Rys

*Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem*
I've been thinking about buying another recording or Brahms' Requiem. A thread here on TC led me on an internet search to get myself a copy. 
So as a recently popular thread asks,-yes TC has been bad for my wallet.


----------



## KenOC

ibrahim said:


> There's some unavoidable ones -- like the famous "andante favori," but recommendations are most welcome!


The big one is probably WoO 80: Thirty-two variations on an original theme in C minor for piano. It has always been popular and is a substantial work. Also it's Beethoven's only chaconne. Enjoy!


----------



## Pugg

*Schumann*: Cello Concerto.
Yo-Yo Ma .


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gershwin*: Rhapsody in Blue, Concerto in F, Cuban Overture + Sousa Stars & Stripes Forever

Eugene Howard Hanson conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi: Sacred Music*
Volume 3
_Vittorio Negr_i conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Così fan tutte, K588
*
Leontyne Price (Fiordiligi), Tatiana Troyanos (Dorabella), Judith Raskin (Despina), Sherrill Milnes (Guglielmo), George Shirley (Ferrando), Ezio Flagello (Don Alfonso)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Erich Leinsdorf conducting.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

ibrahim said:


> There's some unavoidable ones -- like the famous "andante favori," but recommendations are most welcome!


In addition to WoO80, may I suggest:

WoO 36: Three piano quartets
WoO 38: Piano Trio in E-flat major (Piano Trio No. 8)
WoO 39: Allegretto for piano trio in B-flat major (Piano Trio No. 9)
WoO 45: Twelve Variations for cello and piano on "See, the conqu'ring hero comes" from Handel's Judas Maccabaeus
WoO 46: Seven Variations for cello and piano in E-flat major on "Bei Männern welche Liebe fühlen" from Mozart's The Magic Flute
WoO 47: Three piano sonatas (E-flat major, F minor, D major) ("Kurfürsten Sonatas") (1783)

and H[ess] 40: Movement in D minor for string quintet, incomplete but fascinating.


----------



## Pugg

​
*William Boyce*: 8 Symphonies.
A.S.M.F . Neville Marriner.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Webern weekend, continued:

*
Anton Webern*
Three Orchestral Songs for Voice and Orchestra (1913/14)
Christiane Oelze, Berliner Philharmoniker, Pierre Boulez

Symphony, Op.21
Berliner Philharmoniker, Pierre Boulez

Das Augenlicht (The Light of the Eye) op.26

Cantata no. 1, op.29 for soprano, mixed chorus and orchestra
Berliner Philharmoniker, Pierre Boulez, BBC Singers; Christiane Oelze,

Variations for Orchestra op.30
Berliner Philharmoniker, Pierre Boulez

Cantata no. 2, op.31 for soprano solo, bass solo, mixed chorus and orchestra
*Berliner Philharmoniker, Pierre Boulez; Gerald Finley, Christiane Oelze, BBC Singers*
[DG, 1996]

The symphony, op. 21 is a hard nut to crack but there's much strange beauty here. I'm beginning to get the Passacaglia (previous disc) and the Variations, op. 30, much more clearly. I haven't until now focused very much on Webern's orchestral compositions. They are worth getting to know.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Malcolm Arnold's lovely _Horn Concerto No 1_, with Richard Watkins and the London Musici conducted by Mark Stephenson:









^^^

That's the original cover-art. I purchased the recording as part of a bargain-priced Sony boxset of the "Complete Conifer Recordings" - all the symphonies, together with overtures, tone-poems and concertos - which I thoroughly recommend.









I've long been familiar with Vernon Handley's excellent recordings of the symphonies, but the concertos have been a very pleasant discovery.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy*:

Suite Bergamasque
Images oubliées (3) for piano
Pour le piano
Estampes (3) (Complete)

_Zoltán Kocsis_ (piano)


----------



## Taggart

Very lively and spritely, taking full advantage of the wind instruments.

Semper Vivaldi, semper vivens.


----------



## Andolink

*F. J. Haydn*: _Symphony No. 76 in E-flat Major_










*J. S. Bach*: _'Komm, Jesu, komm!', BWV 229_










*Per Nørgård*: _Symphony No. 4_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: Die erste Walpurgisnacht, Op. 60

Ruy Blas Overture, Op. 95
The Fair Melusine Overture, Op. 32
Hebrides Overture, Op. 26

Zürcher Sing-Akademie, Musikkollegium Winterthur, Douglas Boy


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Exsultate, Jubilate*


----------



## Manxfeeder

TurnaboutVox said:


> The symphony, op. 21 is a hard nut to crack but there's much strange beauty here.


I agree. I have several recordings and have a marked-up score, but I still don't grasp it. Sometime ago I stopped worrying about "getting it" and just started enjoying it for what it is.


----------



## sbmonty

Piano Trio No. 1 In D minor


----------



## Pugg

*Bruckner*: Symphony No.5 
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Eugen Jochum


----------



## Andolink

*Bernhard Lang*: _Monadologie XIII "The Saucy Maid"_ for two orchestras tuned one quartertone apart (2013)
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg
Wolfgang Lischke/Christopher Sprenger, conductors










*J. S. Bach*: _'Dem Gerechten muß das Licht immer wieder aufgehen', BWV 195_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Starts off with a plainsong and continues with nice peaceful music. Haven't heard the whole thing yet, but it seems to shift between traditional to more contemporary musical language. Written in 2015. Hopefully it will appeal to everybody. Is it a contender for album of the year?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Pacini: Maria regina d'Inghilterra*

Bruce Ford, Nelly Miricioiu, Jose Fardiha, Mary Plazas, Alastair Miles, Susan Bickley, Benjamin Bland

Philharmonia Orchestra, Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, David Parry, conducting.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Alban Berg*
Violin Concerto
Lyric Suite (orchestral version)
Three Orchestral Pieces*
Netherlands RSO, Eri Klas, Rebecca Hirsch*, violin [Naxos, 1999]

Darkly lyrical, these Berg works are powerful and accessible, despite their chromaticism and Berg's use of 'expanded' tonality. If Woodduck is correct in his view that Berg is the truest successor to Wagner, then I must get to know Wagner rather better.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1980 at Henry Wood Hall, London. Recording Engineer: Yolanta Skura.










Related:

http://www.classical.net/music/recs/reviews/anderson/opus111.php


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## chill782002

Hadn't heard of this conductor before but a very impressive performance.


----------



## chord

The famous Blue Vivaldi disc










review here.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

One more time! I love this piece <3


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Martinu: String Quartets Nos. 3-5 Panocha Quartet

Goldmark: Violin Concerto No.1 in A Minor, Op.28 Nathan Milstein/Philharmonia Orchestra/Harry Blech

The next three Martinu string quartets on this excellent set, the Panocha Quartet evidently have this music in their blood and this is proving to be a very rewarding journey. Then the classic recording of the Goldmark 1st Violin Concerto by Nathan Milstein, why this piece isn't played more often heaven only knows. It is one of the loveliest and most tuneful of concertos ever written for the violin (and that's saying something!!) and it gets an absolutely stunning performance here by one of the greatest violinists who ever lived, aided and abetted by the Philharmonia at their peak, with an excellent stereo recording from EMI that sounds a good deal younger than it's 1958 vintage. Very highly recommended.


----------



## senza sordino

I make no apologies here for this first disk I played. I bought it for the William Walton pieces Crown Imperial and Orb and Sceptre. It's a guilty pleasure, though the Sea Shanties are a bit tedious. 









Walton Spitfire Prelude and Fugue, Sinfonia concertante, Variations on a theme of Hindemith, March for A History of the English Speaking Peoples 









Holst Walt Whitman Overture, Cotswold Symphony, A Winter Idyll, Japanese Suite, Indra









Delius Double Concerto, Violin Concerto, Cello Concerto









RVW symphonies 3, 4, 5, 6 and 7, Thomas Tallis Fantasia, Lark Ascending and The Wasps Overture


----------



## nightscape

*Dvorak* - Sextet in A major (Auryn)










*Dvorak* - Piano Quartets Nos. 1 and 2 (Vlach Quartet)










*Schubert* - String Quintet in C major (Pavel Haas Quartet)


----------



## nightscape

*Vaughan Williams* - A Sea Symphony (Slatkin/Philharmonia)










*Stravinsky* - Petrouchka (Jarvi/Cincinnati)










*Raff* - Symphony No. 1 'To The Fatherland' (Stadlmair/Bamberger)










*Bartok* - Concerto for Orchestra (Eschenbach/Philadelphia)


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

chill782002 said:


> View attachment 93981
> 
> 
> Hadn't heard of this conductor before but a very impressive performance.


Heinz Rögner made some fine Bruckner recordings, now available as a major bargain from Brilliant Classics.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Johannes Brahms: Symphony No.3
Wilhelm Furtwängler & the Berliner Philharmoniker*

I absolutely love the Audite Berliner box sets, especially this edition for Furtwängler. The sound quality is in a whole different sphere of quality. It sounds so much better to me.

Furtwängler is simply a force of nature here and his Berliner Philharmoniker are so alive and responsive to the Maestro. Truly magnificent.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*


----------



## SiegendesLicht

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Alban Berg*
> Violin Concerto
> Lyric Suite (orchestral version)
> Three Orchestral Pieces*
> Netherlands RSO, Eri Klas, Rebecca Hirsch*, violin [Naxos, 1999]
> 
> Darkly lyrical, these Berg works are powerful and accessible, despite their chromaticism and Berg's use of 'expanded' tonality. If Woodduck is correct in his view that Berg is the truest successor to Wagner, then I must get to know Wagner rather better.


TurnaboutVox, I think you will very much enjoy getting to know Herr Wagner  And I should get acquainted with Berg as soon as possible...


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Felix & Fanny Mendelssohn: Lieder
Barbara Bonney (Soprano) & Geoffrey Parsons (Piano)*

From Brahms Third Symphony to something very different. Both Barbara Bonney and Geoffrey Parsons are phenomenal in these beautiful recordings.

Though predominantly Felix, Fanny's three works here are equally as strong. I have a disc solely of her works in Lieder by Susan Gritton and Eugene Asti which I will listen to soon - likely tomorrow evening after work as it is getting late here for me.


----------



## Woodduck

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Alban Berg*
> Violin Concerto
> Lyric Suite (orchestral version)
> Three Orchestral Pieces*
> Netherlands RSO, Eri Klas, Rebecca Hirsch*, violin [Naxos, 1999]
> 
> Darkly lyrical, these Berg works are powerful and accessible, despite their chromaticism and Berg's use of 'expanded' tonality. *If Woodduck is correct in his view that Berg is the truest successor to Wagner, then I must get to know Wagner rather better.
> *


I meant that only with respect to harmony (listen to Berg's Piano Sonata too, and the more tonal passages of his operas). Other composers - Strauss, Mahler, Schoenberg - took up other aspects of Wagner, whose art was complex enough to mine for all sorts of treasures. _Tristan,_ and even more clearly _Parsifal,_ are the works to explore.


----------



## chill782002

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Heinz Rögner made some fine Bruckner recordings, now available as a major bargain from Brilliant Classics.


Thank you, I will seek those out.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn Symphony 95 by Ferenc Fricsay and the Rias Symphony Orchestra Berlin.









On spotify.


----------



## Atrahasis




----------



## Oliver

I had only listened to Gardiner, then I put on Herreweghe... just, wow


----------



## Atrahasis




----------



## Guest

My favorite Scarlatti on guitar disc. Superb playing, use of colors and dynamics--words fail. All that plus fantastic sound. A pity it's out of print.


----------



## Marinera

*Hahn - Le Rossignol Eperdu*
Billy Eidi, piano


----------



## deprofundis

Since im heavily depress tonight , I'm listening to something peaceful, quet, relaxing, the fameous capella alamire Conduct by
Peter urquhart, mighty Ockeghem missa andJosquin two cd properly speaking of.Nothing can cheer me up,i feel so sad...

That it folks friends followers


----------



## Guest

He sure does! Volodos brings out the dreamy/autumnal qualities more than any pianist I've heard. His gorgeous playing is captured in stunning sound, and each piece is a complete take--no edits!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Hayden*: Symphonies 72/73/74
Antal Dorati conducting.


----------



## Pugg

chill782002 said:


> View attachment 93981
> 
> 
> Hadn't heard of this conductor before but a very impressive performance.


Denon made some very interesting recordings, now they are either not available ore at very high prices.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann*: Carnaval & Humoreske.


----------



## Pugg

*Vinyl.*

​
*Mahler:* Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Heather Harper (soprano) & Helen Watts (contralto)

London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Sir Georg Solti

Recorded - Kingsway Hall, London, May 1966


----------



## Pugg

​
*Halévy: La Juive (highlights)*

Richard Tucker (Eléazar), Martina Arroyo (Rachel), Anna Moffo (Eudoxie), Juan Sabate (Léopold), Bonaldo Giaiotti (Brogni)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus & New Philharmonia Orchestra, Antonio de Almeida


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner: Rienzi*

René Kollo (Cola Rienzi), Siv Wennberg (Irene), Nikolaus Hillebrand (Steffano Colonna), Janis Martin (Adriano Colonna), Theo Adam (Paolo Orsini), Siegfried Vogel (Raimondo), Ingeborg Springer (Ein Friedensbote), Peter Schreier (Baroncelli) & Günther Leib (Cecco del Vecchio)

Leipziger Rundfunkchor, Chor der Staatsoper Dresden & Staatskapelle Dresden, Heinrich Hollreiser


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Haydn "The Seasons" here. Been checking out albums recommended by Gramophone.co.uk


----------



## Pugg

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Haydn "The Seasons" here. Been checking out albums recommended by Gramophone.co.uk


I cant see them ( no account) which recording will you go for?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt*: Années de pèlerinage, 1ère année, Suisse (9 pieces), S. 160

Jorge Bolet (piano)


----------



## Judith

Chopin Late Materpieces

Stephen Hough

Beautiful album!

It's the one Stephen autographed for me the other day at his recital!


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Paul Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue*









A fine opera, deserves more recognition.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Judith said:


> Chopin Late Materpieces
> 
> Stephen Hough
> 
> Beautiful album!
> 
> It's the one Stephen autographed for me the other day at his recital!


Saw him in concert a couple weeks ago playing Saint-Saens Egyptian Concerto.


----------



## Judith

Tchaikov6 said:


> Saw him in concert a couple weeks ago playing Saint-Saens Egyptian Concerto.


He was wonderful in Harrogate at the weekend too!


----------



## Pugg

*Stravinsky*: Petrouchka; Le Sacre du printemps
L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande (OSR)/Ansermet


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith




----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Trout quintet.
Amadeus String Quartet / Curzon


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*:

Piano Quintet in E flat major, Op. 44
String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 41 No. 1

_Paul Gulda_ (piano)

_Hagen Quartett_


----------



## Robert Gamble

Disk 3: The Tsar's Bride: Overture, Pan Voyevoda, Christmas Eve, Overture on Russian Themes, The Snow Maiden


----------



## Judith

Now listening to another Stephen Hough album!

Greig
Lyric Pieces

Just got it today! Lovely album. Love all the pieces but particularly March of the Trolls and Wedding Day at Troldhaugen.


----------



## realdealblues

*Antonin Dvorak*

_Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104_

Cellist: Mstislav Rostropovich








*[Rec. 1957]*
Adrian Boult/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra








*[Rec. 1977]*
Carlo Maria Giulini/London Philharmonic Orchestra








*[Rec. 1985]*
Seiji Ozawa/Boston Symphony Orchestra

It's been a while since I heard all three of these Rostropovich recordings. The Boult recording is quite interesting just to hear how the younger Rostropovich tackles this work. Obviously there is tape hiss and the recording shows some age but it's still very entertaining. I know the Giulini recording always seems to get a lot of praise but to me the Ozawa recording in Boston beats it in every criteria. I honestly find the Giulini recording fairly boring with Rostropovich spending too much time trying to concentrate on every note rather than just letting it flow as he does more in Boston with Ozawa. Sound quality of the orchestra and Rostropovich's tone with Ozawa is outstanding as well. Great stuff!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Allegri*: Miserere mei, Deus
Mundy, W:Vox Patris caelestis
Palestrina:Missa Papae Marcelli

_The Tallis Scholars, Peter Philips_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1992.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> Denon made some very interesting recordings, now they are either not available ore at very high prices.


Nippon Columbia's Savoy Label Group (outside Japan) operates Denon recorded classical music through licensing. Small drips at a time, not the entire catalog. For instance, Andras Schiff can currently be found on Heritage label, and some Helene Grimaud on Brilliant Classics. No new recording. :tiphat:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Papae Marcelli mass by Palestrina


----------



## deprofundis

*Brice Pauset *a modernist french composer that is supposely inspired by ars subtilior
*Kerll & fux* requiem, i hate my life hehe


----------



## Selby

60 Studi di virtuosita e di trascendenza (1981-88)


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1948 - '55 at Salle Adyar, Paris. Recording Engineer: Andre Charlin (1903 - 1983).


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C Major, K. 465 "Dissonance" by Quartetto Italiano










On spotify.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Got it for the Barber, but I like the other two.. not least because I got to say "THAT's where that music came from for both of them.
"


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No.9
Sergiu Celibidache & the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra *

A 1947 recording on the Audite - Celibidache: The Berlin Recordings.

An interesting interpretation with excellent sound quality for it's time.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Johannes Brahms: Symphony No.3. 
Otto Klemperer & the Philadelphia Orchestra (3rd November 1962)*

CD1 of 'Klemperer in Philadelphia - Volume 1' from Pristine Audio. A distinctly different and equally successful approach to the piece than that of Wilhelm Furtwängler, whose recording I enjoyed yesterday evening.

The Orchestra performs magnificently and responds to Klemperer beautifully. Paired with Pristine Audio's XR Remastering it is an immense performance/recording indeed - especially on headphones.


----------



## deprofundis

i just bought fews goodies, i just thought you might care

More* Brice Pauset* on aeon records
*Roger Sessions *'' the black masks''
i got the complete Le marteau sans maitre of* Boulez*

And that about it :tiphat:


----------



## laurie

I've been slowly listening through Sibelius' symphonies, in order, (& enjoying every minute of it). Today I'm focused on the Third ~ & it's wonderful, especially that _beautiful_ middle movement ; I can't get enough of it! It's my favorite Sibelius symphony so far (but I thought that the Second was my favorite when I listened to _that _over the weekend! :lol


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Haydn: Symphony No. 98*

Sir Colin Davis, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## Alfacharger

Don Giovanni.


----------



## deprofundis

guys... deprofundis old his breath for fews second hmm.. im listening to the great the wonderful *Roger Sessions The black Maskers''* woaw , this is out of proportion mindedblowing, so mutch intensity, solid performance,, this guys a genieous i will worsphip him from now on, in totaly blown away...this is hudge , this is hudge.

Goodnight ladies & gentelman of talk classical lore, friends & followers all over planet earth and the space aliens(i toss a joke in there).
:tiphat:


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Messiaen: The Celestial Banquet*

*Marie-Claire Alain*


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Kabelac: Mystery of Time*

*Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Karel Ancerl*









I'm loving this piece, has so many dimensions, ideas, and very colorful orchestration- reminds me of movie music a bit in some spots.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini*: String sonatas.
Disc 2
I Musici.


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: The naughty songs.


----------



## Bettina

Beethoven: Cello Sonata Op. 102 No. 1
12 Variations, Op. 66, "Ein Mädchen oder Weibchen"
7 Variations, WoO 46, "Bei Männern, welche Leibe fühlen"
12 Variations, WoO 45, "See, the Conqu'ring Hero Comes"
Performed by Yo-Yo Ma and Emanuel Ax

A fine recording of a gorgeous cello sonata and some lesser-known - but brilliant - variation sets. My only quibble is that sometimes Ax plays too loudly and drowns out some of the cello melodies.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy & Poulenc - Cello Sonatas
*
Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello) & Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

My favourite cellist and very highly rated pianist.


----------



## Pugg

​
* Bach:* Piano concertos 3 & 7 & 4

Philharmonisches Kammerorchester München

Eight Small Preludes & Fugues, BWV553-560

Martin Stadtfeld (piano)


----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

​
Poulenc: Stabat mater/ Szymanowski: Stabat Mater, Op. 53

Christine Goerke (soprano), Marietta Simpson (mezzo), Victor Ledbetter (baritone)

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Robert Shaw.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: La Traviata
*
_Dame Joan Sutherland (Violetta), Carlo Bergonzi (Alfredo), Robert Merrill (Giorgio Germont)_, Miti Truccato Pace (Flora), Dora Carral (Annina)

Maggio Musicale Florentino, John Pritchard.


----------



## Guest

Listening to this beautiful transcription by Liszt of Schubert's "The Miller and the Brook"*. Katsaris has recorded all the Beethoven symphonic transcriptions by Liszt and he's exceptionally poetic in this wonderful lied by Schubert, delineating the different sections between the talking brook and the suffering, unrequited lover.






(*I've anglicized the title because I don't have the umlaut for the Miller!)


----------



## Ingélou

'From sorrows of the world I turn to XducksX *Michael Praetorius*.' :angel:






_(YT link to something we've finally managed to purchase on mp3. Celestial!)_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Arias.
Peter Schreier.


----------



## Pugg

​*Liszt *: Lieder 
Brigitte Fassbaender / Jean-Yves Thibaudet.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch;* Violin concerto / Scottish fantasia
Kyung Wha Chung.


----------



## realdealblues

*Richard Strauss*

_Also Sprach Zarathustra, Op. 30_
*[Rec. 1962]*









Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Sonata

Granados Complete piano music


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Arianna a Naxos, cantata, Hob.XXVIb/2/*Monteverdi*: Lamento d'Arianna 'Lasciatemi morire'/*Rossin*i: Giovanna d'Arco
*Vivaldi*: Cantata RV675 'Piango, gemo, sospiro'

_Tereza Berganza_ (mezzo-soprano)

English Chamber Orchestra, Marcello Viotti.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Petrushka. *

Starbucks doesn't have their usual hipster music playing, so I can put on my headphones and concentrate on this one. Things are popping out: Oh, it sounds different because it's based on the _octatonic_ scale. And I finally found where the Petrushka chord is. Yep, so far, it's been worth the $2.50 for the peach tea.

And this features one of the dumb luck stories of the century: some guy writes a song for a hurdy gurdy, it ends up in Petrushka, and now he gets royalties for life.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Leoncavallo: La Bohème*

Alan Titus (Schaunard), Alexandrina Milcheva (Musette), Franco Bonisolli (Marcello), Lucia Popp (Mimi), Bernd Weikl (Rodolfo), Alexander Malta (Barbemuche), Raimund Grumbach (Colline), Jörn W Wilsing (Visconte Paolo), Norbert Orth (Durand), Friedrich Lenz (Gaudenzio), Sofia Lis (Eufemia)

Coro de la Radio de Baviera & Orquesta de la Radio de Munich, Heinz Wallberg.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2004, 1992 - '99.


----------



## Robert Gamble

To start my listening for the day... (The 6th not the 3rd like I have attached...)









Enjoyed it... but a bit bummed to realize I actually ordered the wrong Abbado 6th (and for that matter 3rd) based on reviews which didn't show the CD covers. Oh well, I can get the right 6th on Google Play streaming at least.


----------



## nbergeron

I'm posted up in the library all day today, and this is the only thing that's going to preserve my sanity.


----------



## Merl

Trip to work music:










Music, at work, whilst the kids were busy:










Music to come home to:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Final chunk of Prokofiev's orchestral works.

Complete score for the S. Eisenstein film _Ivan the Terrible (pts. 1 and 2)_ op.116 [Texts: V. Lugovskoy, Russian folk sources and Orthodox liturgy] (1943-45), _Winter Bonfire_ - suite for orchestra and boys' choir op.122 [Text: S, Marshak] (1949-50), _Two Pushkin Waltzes_ [to commemorate the 150th anniversary of the poet's birth] op.120 (1949), _Symphony-Concerto_ in E-minor for cello and orchestra op.125 (1950-51 - rev. 1952), _Concertino_ in G-minor for cello and orchestra op.132 [competed by M. Rostropovich and D. Kabalevsky] (1952-53 inc.) and Symphony no.7 in C-sharp minor op132 (1951-52):


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Judith

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 2004, 1992 - '99.


I have the Steven Isserlis one. Is Joshua Bell playing Violin on "La Muse et me Poete Suite"?


----------



## bharbeke

I've been listening to DG's Brahms Complete Edition. So far, I have not gotten to music I have never heard, but I have run across some worthwhile performances.

Amazing:

Violin Concerto, Op. 77 (Mutter, Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic)
Piano Concerto No. 2, Op. 83 (Pollini, Abbado, Vienna Philharmonic)

Pretty good:

Variations on a Theme by Haydn, Op. 56a (Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic)
Serenade No. 1 in D, Op. 11 (Abbado, Berlin Philhramonic)


----------



## Robert Gamble

Brahms 4th Symphony - first experience with this one.


----------



## Atrahasis




----------



## TurnaboutVox

*
Anton Webern*
Piano Quintet op.post.
Entflieht auf leichten Kähnen, op.2
(BBC Singers, Malcolm Hicks)
2 Songs op.8 for voice and eight instruments
(Françoise Pollet, soprano)
5 Pieces for Orchestra, Op.10
4 Songs op.13 for voice and orchestra
6 Songs op.14 for voice, clarinet, bass clarient, violin a.cello
(Françoise Pollet, soprano)
5 Sacred Songs op.15 for voice, flute, clarinet, bass clarinet, trumpet, harp, violin and viola
5 Canons op.16 for high soprano, clarinet and bass clarinet
3 Traditional Rhymes op.17 for voice, violin, viola, clarinet and bass clarinet
3 Songs op.18 for voice, E clarinet and guitar
(Christiane Oelze, soprano)
2 Songs op.19 for mixed choir accompanied by celesta, guitar, violin, clarinet and bass clarinet
(BBC Singers, Malcolm Hicks)
Quartet op.22 for violin, clarinet, tenor saxophone and piano
Concerto op.24 for flute, oboe, clarinet, horn, trumpet, trom- bone, violin, viola and piano

*Ensemble Intercontemporain, Pierre Boulez, Pierre-Laurent Aimard; Christiane Oelze, Francoise Pollet, Malcolm Hicks, BBC singers*
[DG, 2000]

More Webern. I find myself thrilling to Christiane Oelze's voice in the lieder opp. 15-18. The Ensemble Intercontemporain and Pierre Boulez are illuminating throughout.


----------



## DavidA

Mendelssohn - Midsummer Night's Dream / BSO / Ozawa

Wonderful music and performance


----------



## Robert Gamble

Listening to the Nonett. Very beautiful piece.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Janacek: Intimate Letters Quartet*

*Prazak Quartet*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Robert Gamble said:


> Brahms 4th Symphony - first experience with this one.
> 
> View attachment 94041


Jochum is a nice one to introduce you to a symphony by Brahms.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2007, 1991.


----------



## Vaneyes

Judith said:


> I have the Steven Isserlis one. *Is Joshua Bell playing Violin on "La Muse et me Poete Suite"?*


Yes, Judith.:tiphat:


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Vaughan Williams: A Sea Symphony*

*Bernard Haitinik, London Philharmonic and Choir, Felicity Lott, Jonathan Summers*


----------



## Guest

Fabulous playing and sound.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## bharbeke

Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 in B, Op. 8 (Vasary, Brandis, Borwitzky)

This was a nice piece of chamber music from Brahms. Check it out if you've never heard it.


----------



## Sonata

The work is well known to me; the recording a first


----------



## Pugg

​*Scarlatti;* Piano sonatas

Ivo Pogorelich


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Yes, Judith.:tiphat:


I can guess what Judith next purchase will be.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart arias*.
Renée Fleming.


----------



## tortkis

Carlos Seixas (1704-1742): Sonatas (I) - José Carlos Araújo (melographia portugueza, 2012)









_Harpsichord Sonatas (Complete Recording, vol. I), played by José Carlos Araújo on a historic harpsichord made by Joaquim José Antunes in Lisbon in 1758, the earliest surviving Antunes harpsichord. The instrument is in the Lisbon Music Museum collection, Portugal._ (wikipedia)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini*: Overtures.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt*: Piano Concertos 1 & 2
(LSO/Kondrashin)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart* : Freimaurermusik 
Jan Kobow,Kiener, Steffens.
Salzburger Hofmusik, Wolfgang Brunner


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: I Vespri Siciliani*

Cheryl Studer (Elena), Chris Merritt (Arrigo), Giorgio Zancanaro (Monforte), Ferruccio Furlanetto (Procida), Gloria Banditelli (Ninetta), Ernesto Gavazzi (Danieli), Enzo Capuano (Bethune), Francesco Musinu (Vaudemont), Paolo Barbacini (Tebaldo), Marco Chingari (Roberto) & Ferrero Poggi (Manfredo)

Orchestra e Coro del Teatro alla Scala di Milano, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin: David Fray. *

Nocturne No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 9 No. 2
Nocturnes (2), Op. 48
Nocturne No. 16 in E flat major, Op. 55 No. 2
Mazurka No. 41 in C sharp minor, Op. 63 No. 3
Nocturne No. 18 in E major, Op. 62 No. 2
Mazurka No. 11 in E minor, Op. 17 No. 2
Polonaise No. 7 in A flat major, Op. 61 'Polonaise-fantaisie'
Nocturne No. 15 in F minor, Op. 55 No. 1
Impromptu No. 3 in G flat major, Op. 51
Nocturne No. 10 in A flat major, Op. 32 No. 2
Waltz No. 9 in A flat major, Op. 69 No. 1 'Farewell Waltz'
Mazurka No. 40 in F minor, Op. 63 No. 2

David Fray (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Glière:*
Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 25

The Zaporozhy Cossacks Op. 64

BBC Philharmonic, Sir Edward Downes conducting.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Nelson Mass*

I bout this boxset for the symphonies, but I was surprised by the Haydn masses. This is so crisp and energetic, it doesn't take a back seat to the HIP interpreters.


----------



## Pugg

*Orff: Carmina Burana*
(Norma Burrowes, Louis Devos, John Shirley-Quirk,
Brighton Festival Chorus, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Erich Grünberg)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: The Violin Concertos

Disc 1

Itzhak Perlman (violin)

Wiener Philharmoniker, James Levine


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No 5*

I'm still looking for a Mahler cycle that will spur me to start listening to his music again. After listening to the YouTube video of the last movement of Mahler's 9th, I'm wondering, who is this Gary Bertini? So I'm trying out his recording of the 5th symphony on YouTube.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Macbeth*

_Fiorenza Cossotto/Sherrill Milnes/Ruggero Raimondi/ Jose Carreras et al_
Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Philharmonia Orchestra, _Riccardo Muti_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Dr Johnson

Not sure if I should put this here or in The Jazz Hole.

Oh, the diversity, the diversity!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Saint-Saens* chamber w. Trio Wanderer (2004), Nash Ensemble (1988).


----------



## Manxfeeder

Dr Johnson said:


> Not sure if I should put this here or in The Jazz Hole.
> 
> Oh, the diversity, the diversity!


If this kind of thing keeps happening, it's a good thing. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No 5*
> 
> I'm still looking for a Mahler cycle that will spur me to start listening to his music again. After listening to the YouTube video of the last movement of Mahler's 9th, I'm wondering,* who is this Gary Bertini? * So I'm trying out his recording of the 5th symphony on YouTube.


Some heavyweights get raves for shock value and putting more than their two cents in. Gary Bertini (1927 - 2005) is polar opposite. A detailed musical approach that magnetizes. Firm attacks meld, rather than disrupt.

Related:

http://classicalcdreview.com/gmgb.html

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2007/Jan07/Mahler_Bertini_3402382.htm

http://www.garybertini.com/mahler/


----------



## Dr Johnson

Manxfeeder said:


> If this kind of thing keeps happening, it's a good thing. :tiphat:


Agreed. .


----------



## cwarchc

Carrying on with my Bach









and Edgar Meyer Unaccompanied Cello suites on double bass









followed by


----------



## deprofundis

*Adrian Willaert*, the mighty, the brilliant, the genieous mister, 3 cds of motets, im drooling like a pavlov dog and im on my back having intellectual convulsion and orgasm to the peerless music of willaert on SINGER PUR , praise the lord for this incredible released i like it woaw just simply put beyond amazed, mezmerized completly... i will worship Adrian Willaert in the future thanks to this ensemble, very skillful , just perfect for me, mandatory listening folks amen! if your beleiver or eureka if your are an atheist
have a nice day friends and follower , deprofundis will have a Willaert marathon today!!!!

Love you all :tiphat: this released made my day im so happy today :angel:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schnittke, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vaneyes said:


> Some heavyweights get raves for shock value and putting more than their two cents in. Gary Bertini (1927 - 2005) is polar opposite. A detailed musical approach that magnetizes. Firm attacks meld, rather than disrupt.
> 
> Related:
> 
> http://classicalcdreview.com/gmgb.html
> 
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2007/Jan07/Mahler_Bertini_3402382.htm
> 
> http://www.garybertini.com/mahler/


Thanks for the comments and the links!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1984 at Watford Town Hall. Recording Engineer: Mike Clements.

















Related:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...stic-in-the-country-and-its-under-threat.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Watford#Watford_Colosseum


----------



## Janspe

*R. Wagner: Die Walküre, WWV. 86B*
Berliner Philharmoniker, led by Herbert von Karajan
+ singers









Continuing on with this beast. I love this music and it's a joy to listen to it, but it takes _so much time_ to go through the entire Ring cycle that I feel a bit despaired at times. Two more to go, and then I will move on to other opera-related projects!


----------



## bharbeke

Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 3 (Vasary, Brandis, Christ, Borwitzky)

The 2nd and 4th movements of this are quite good.

I've listened to about a quarter of the material on the Brahms Complete Edition, and everything has been at least at the level of "okay" so far, even the lieder. I credit DG for recording and curating good takes of Brahms's work (and Brahms for composing it, of course).


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*

_Symphony No. 3 in E-flat, Op. 55 "Eroica"_
*[Rec. 1999]*









_Symphony No. 4 in B-flat, Op. 60
Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67_
*[Rec. 1999]*









_Symphony No. 6 in F, Op. 68 "Pastoral"_
*[Rec. 1999]*









Daniel Barenboim/Staatskapelle Berlin

Continuing to revisit this cycle today...


----------



## Marinera

StlukesguildOhio said:


>


A bit irrelevant cover imagery... unless it is a fortepiano he's hacking out of that timber


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1965 at Kingsway Hall, Abbey Road Studio 1. Recording Engineer: Christopher Parker.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Marinera said:


> A bit irrelevant cover imagery... unless it is a fortepiano he's hacking out of that timber


I hope it isn't a subliminal commentary on his style of piano playing. Of course, fortepianos can sound choppy.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## Selby

All the studies, books 1-3


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## Captainnumber36

Vladimir Ashkenazy: Philharmonia Orchestra performing Mozart Piano Concertos 21 & 24.


----------



## Alfacharger

The four Symphonies of Albert Roussel.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1991.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sir Charles Villiers Stanford: Piano Trio No.1
The Gould Piano Trio
*
An excellent recording of a beautiful piece of Chamber Music.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1965 at Kingsway Hall, Abbey Road Studio 1. Recording Engineer: Christopher Parker.


Have this one on the way...


----------



## Sonata




----------



## Selby

opus 131


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1972.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Cohen with NYP performing Beethoven's 5th.


----------



## Guest




----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich Symphony No. 5, Mariss Jansons with the Vienna Phil. I think the first movement of the symphony is one of the all-time great symphonic movements. And the rest ain't chopped liver.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Glenn Gould; Heinz Unger: Columbia Symphony Orchestra perform Piano Concerto No. 3.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Xenakis: Kottos*

*Wiktor Kociuban*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano sonatas
Disc 3
Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1965 at Kingsway Hall, Abbey Road Studio 1. Recording Engineer: Christopher Parker.


This one will be famous for the next 100 years to come.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn* : Symphony no 2
Claudio Abbado


----------



## tortkis

Carlos Seixas (1704-1742): Sonatas (II) - José Carlos Araújo (organ) (melographia portugueza, 2012)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony no 9
L.S.O Klaus Tennstedt conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saëns*:Requiem, Op. 54/Psaume XVIII

_Françoise Pollet_ (soprano)

Orchestre Nationale d'Ile de France, Jacques Mercier


----------



## Pugg

​
*Thomas: Mignon*

Marilyn Horne (Mignon), Alain Vanzo (Wilhelm Meister), Nicola Zaccaria (Lothario), Frederica von Stade (Frédéric), Ruth Welting (Philine), André Battedou (Laerte), Claude Meloni (Jarno)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus & Philharmonia Orchestra, Antonio De Almeida.


----------



## chill782002

I'll admit that I was a bit uncertain about this when I first saw it but it really is very good. For those looking for a complete set of the tone/symphonic poems, this may be just the ticket.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch:*
Swedish Dances, Op. 63Suite on Russian Themes, Op. 79b

Serenade after Swedish Folk Melodies, Op. posth.

SWR Rundfunkorchester Kaiserslautern, Werner Andreas Albert


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*; Piano concertos 6/8/9
Murray Perahia.


----------



## hpowders

Christopher Rouse Symphony No. 4 (2013)

New York Philharmonic
Alan Gilbert

Impressive, accessible work.

Demonstrates that there is plenty left to say within the tonal framework, besides Beethoven 24/7.


----------



## Guest

Ce Diabolic Chant The Medieval Ensemble of London 1983


----------



## pmsummer

ANCIENT CHURCH SINGING
*Byzantine, Georgia, Russ*
Sretenye - Ensemble of Old Church Music
_
Origen Music_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi: Bassoon Concertos*
Gustavo Núñez (bassoon)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields


----------



## Guest

One of my favorite recordings,no question about this one,realy beautiful.:angel:










So far as I know EMI never released it on CD,fortunately it is available on a licensed Testament release.
No lyrics are included but I gladly have still the LP


----------



## hpowders

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*


Eugen Jochum seemed to save his best work for Bruckner and Haydn.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Symphony in Three Movements. Symphony of Psalms.*

I've had a problem getting into the Symphony in Three Movements, but today it finally clicked.

I'm following it up with Robert Craft's recording of the Symphony of Psalms. This is an outstanding interpretation, at least to my ears. This piece can come off cold and mechanical, but Mr. Craft introduces nuances which pierce the veneer.


----------



## Wandering Shade

Thanks for posting these excellent Seixas recordings by José Carlos Araújo: all the volumes recorded on the 1758 Antunes harpsichord (this one, and the 3rd and 7th volume) are true gems; but my favorite volume is maybe the 5th, on a fortepiano made in 1763 in Lisbon by Henrique van Casteel.

A few years ago, visiting Lisbon, I wanted to have a look at the Antunes harpsichord. I went to the address of the Music Museum: but no museum there, or so it seemed. Was the address wrong? Or maybe the museum had moved? Not at all: in a nearby shop I was told that the museum was located underground; actually it is built _inside a subway station_, with the constant rumble of the trains in the background. What a clever idea for a music museum! Beautiful collection nevertheless.



tortkis said:


> Carlos Seixas (1704-1742): Sonatas (I) - José Carlos Araújo (melographia portugueza, 2012)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Harpsichord Sonatas (Complete Recording, vol. I), played by José Carlos Araújo on a historic harpsichord made by Joaquim José Antunes in Lisbon in 1758, the earliest surviving Antunes harpsichord. The instrument is in the Lisbon Music Museum collection, Portugal._ (wikipedia)


----------



## Wandering Shade

_La Harpe de Melodie_ (Senleches), by Paul Elliott and Rogers Covey-Crump, with harp accompaniment by Peter Davies, is achingly beautiful. This one track is worth the price of the CD.



Traverso said:


> Ce Diabolic Chant The Medieval Ensemble of London 1983


----------



## Wandering Shade

Joseph Haydn

Sonates pour le piano-forte · I · Sturm und Drang, 1767~1776
(Sonatas No.31, Hob.XVI:46 · No.32, Hob.XVI:44 · No.33, Hob.XVI:20 · No.47, Hob.XVI:32)

Paul Badura-Skoda, pianoforte Johann Schantz, Vienna ca.1790

Recorded 1981

Astrée

:: 5 stars ::


----------



## Pugg

​
*Léo Delibes*: Coppélia/ *Frédéric Chopin*: Les Sylphides

B.P. Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Guest

Wandering Shade said:


> _La Harpe de Melodie_ (Senleche), by Paul Elliott and Rogers Covey-Crump, with harp accompaniment by Peter Davies, is achingly beautiful. This one track is worth the price of the CD.


Indeed,I got this CD in my letterbox this afternoon and I am very glad with it.I discovered a LP of Heinrich Isaak with the Medieval Ensemble of London,I do not know if it was released on CD


----------



## Judith

Bach Violin Concertos 1& 2

Joshua Bell
ASMF

They remind me of the imaginary "Stately Home" that I posted about recently. 

Well, the room would be big enough for Joshua and the orchestra lol!!


----------



## Barbebleu

These two wonderful albums. The Christiane Karg is fabulous and the Kaufmann is much, much better than I was expecting. He has form for this sort of experiment given that he did Wagner's Wesendonck Lieder a few years back. I have plenty of versions of Das Lied von der Erde and this is very acceptable and a bit different.


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Von Beethoven*

_Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, Op. 2/1
_*[Rec. 1966]*_
Piano Sonata #2 in A, Op. 2/2
_*[Rec. 1969]*_
Piano Sonata #3 in C, Op. 2/3
_*[Rec. 1968]*









Piano: Daniel Barenboim

Revisiting Barenboim's EMI cycle. My initial impressions years ago were that it was similar in conception to Arrau and Kempff but without the experience and finer playing. I found Barenboim's DG cycle to be far better as far as technique and playing ability goes. This EMI cycle had lots of blurred passages and missed notes; also, Barenboim's tone when hitting the higher keys hard can be quite ear piercing at times. Still, it has some very nice moments. In the end I still prefer Perahia and Kovacevich for the Op. 2 sonatas as a group.


----------



## Wandering Shade

Traverso said:


> I discovered a LP of Heinrich Isaak with the Medieval Ensemble of London,I do not know if it was released on CD


Yes, in the 1990s, only in Japan as far as I know. But you can find it the 50 CD box _L'Oiseau-Lyre · Medieval & Renaissance_ released last year.


----------



## Guest

Wandering Shade said:


> Yes, in the 1990s, only in Japan as far as I know. But you can find it the 50 CD box _L'Oiseau-Lyre · Medieval & Renaissance_ released last year.


I did see it but I have almost already everything that interested me from this box.I saw the Machaut recording for 30 euros in mint condition.Do you know that one?
Only three cd's I like to buy from that box (Isaak - Desprez -chansons - Machaut.
I try to get these ones instead of buying that big box. Much is inclomplete!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I just found out that record label Glossa is now on spotify. They have a bunch of great albums of old music. Got Luca Marenzio on right now.


----------



## Andolink

*Luigi Boccherini*: _String Quintets Op. 28_










*Alberto Posadas*: _Kerguelen_, triple concerto for amplified woodwind trio and orchestra (2013)
Bläsertrio recherche
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg
François-Xavier Roth, conductor










*F. J. Haydn*: _String Quartet in A major, Op. 55 no. 1_


----------



## Bruce

Rossini's Barber of Seville for me today; the old recording by Galliera with Callas and Gobbi.


----------



## Andolink

*J. S. Bach*: _'O ewiges Feuer, O Ursprung der Liebe', BWV 34_; _'Sei Lob und Ehr dem höchsten Gut', BWV 117_; _'Was Gott tut, das ist wohlgetan', BWV 98_


----------



## Sonata

Lovely album. I've liked everything I've heard from Bruch so far.


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> Lovely album. I've liked everything I've heard from Bruch so far.


Makes two of us.


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms:*

Piano Trio No. 1 in B major, Op. 8
Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87
Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101

_Renaud Capuçon (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello), Nicolas Angelich (piano)_


----------



## Judith

Now listening to

Brahms Symphony no 4

Simon Rattle
Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Wandering Shade

I have the Isaac, the Machaut and the Desprez CDs released in Japan in the 1990s. They seem quite difficult to find now: no second-hand copies on amazon Japan nor on Yahoo auctions. My favorite one is the Desprez; the Machaut is quite special (see a very good review by D. Wyatt on amazon UK), I don't listen to it very often, but I am glad I have the complete Medieval Ensemble of London recordings.


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*

_Symphony No. 7 in A, Op. 92
Symphony No. 8 in F, Op. 93_
*[Rec. 1999]*









Daniel Barenboim/Staatskapelle Berlin


----------



## Barbebleu

Pugg said:


> Makes two of us.


Three!bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## CDs

Beethoven Symphony #9









Mackerras


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

I bought this at a very reasonable price on iTunes; Karel Goeyvaerts "opera" _Aquarius_, with Grant Llewellyn energetically conducting the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra of Flanders:









This is well worth a listen, and even those with an aversion to the Darmstadt School should be very pleasantly surprised


----------



## Andolink

Been listening to Brahms' chamber music most of my life and it still amazes me.

*Johannes Brahms*: _String Quartet No. 3 in B flat major, Op. 67_


----------



## Jos

img host

Best cure for "death by overfamiliarity" is simply not listening to it for over ten years.
Hillary Hahn is coming to my town so I needed to reaquaint myself with this wonderfully high romantic concerto that I played to death as a student. I played it as much as the Mendelssohn concerto but that one didn't die. Funny how these things work.

This is Heifetz with the Chicago SO, conducted by Fritz Reiner
RCA red seal, 1956
German pressing in glorious mono.

Next up (evening listening) is Oistrakhs take on this concerto.
I want to be well prepared when listening to it live. The venue is not sold out and tickets are embarrassingly cheap. So much for the popularity of classical music.


----------



## Guest

Wandering Shade said:


> I have the Isaac, the Machaut and the Desprez CDs released in Japan in the 1990s. They seem quite difficult to find now: no second-hand copies on amazon Japan nor on Yahoo auctions. My favorite one is the Desprez; the Machaut is quite special (see a very good review by D. Wyatt on amazon UK), I don't listen to it very often, but I am glad I have the complete Medieval Ensemble of London recordings.


I have just purchased the Machaut cd (35 euro shipment included) It is good as new so at least I have a nice copy of this one.

I saw this one also for the first time.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2002 at Studio 2, Bayerischer Rundfunk, Munich; 2005 at Salle de Theatre, l'Abbaye de Pontlevoy.


----------



## Selby

During my commute all week I have been pairing *Bax* and* Ligeti *with *Schumann*'s Carnaval. This morning it was Ligeti's Mysteries of the Macabre and Clocks and Clouds followed by Bax' fourth symphony. These two pair very well together! There is a strong sense of _old world magik_ evoked by both of them. I inserted pieces from Schumann's Carnaval to split up the larger works. It's a great playlist!


----------



## Judith

Selby said:


> During my commute all week I have been pairing *Bax* and* Ligeti *with *Schumann*'s Carnaval. This morning it was Ligeti's Mysteries of the Macabre and Clocks and Clouds followed by Bax' fourth symphony. These two pair very well together! There is a strong sense of _old world magik_ evoked by both of them. I inserted pieces from Schumann's Carnaval to split up the larger works. It's a great playlist!


Recently bought the Stephen Hough In the Night at his recital last weekend. Was wonderful. Managed to meet him and get his autograph. Really nice and friendly


----------



## Selby

Judith said:


> Recently bought the Stephen Hough In the Night at his recital last weekend. Was wonderful. Managed to meet him and get his autograph. Really nice and friendly


!!! That sounds fantastic Judith !!!

It's comforting to know I am not the only ardent fan around these parts.


----------



## Merl

Today's car symphony. An old classic but just wonderful.


----------



## Guest

Binchois - Lescurel CD 2

1. A Vous, Douce Debonnaire (Rondeau)
2. Fi Mesdisans Esragie (Ballade)
3. Dame, Vo Regars (Virelai)
4. Bontes, Sens, Valours Et Pris (Ballade)
5. Amour, Trop Vous Doi Cherir (Ballade)
6. Bonnement M'agree (Rondeau)
7. Abundance De Felonnie (Ballade)
8. Dis Tans Plus (Virelai)
9. Bietris Est Me Delis (Rondeau)
10. Dame, Par Vo Dous Regart (Rondeau)
11. D'amour Qui N'est Bien Celee
12. Douce Amour, Confortez Moi (Virelai)
13. Belle, Com Loiaus Amans (Ballade)
14. A Vous, Douce Debonnaire (Rondeau)
15. Bonne Amour me Rent (Ballade)
16. de Gracieuse Dame Amer (Rondeau)
17. Amours, Que Vous Ai Meffait 9Ballade)
18. Comment Que, Pour L'eloignance (Ballade)
19. Amours, Trop Vous Doi Cherir (Ballade)
20. Gracieusette (Virelai)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two discs of Dutilleux' orchestral works tonight.

Symphony No. 1 (1951), _Tout un monde lontain (A Whole Distant World)_ for cello and orchestra (1967-70), _Timbres, Espace, Mouvement (La nuit etoile*)_ [* after V. van Gogh's painting] (1978 - rev. 1991), Symphony No. 2 [_Le double_] for orchestra and additional 12 players (1959), _Métaboles_ (1963-64), and _The Shadows of Time_ for children's voices and orchestra (1997).


----------



## Robert Gamble

Symphony #1


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

http://kronosquartet.org/fifty-for-the-future/composers/aleksandra-vrebalov
Proud of Sasha! Aleksandra Vrebalov, that is. Doing exceptionally well, my former classmate


----------



## ProudSquire

*Sibelius*

*Symphony No.2 In D, Op.43 *









:cheers:


----------



## George O

Leonel (Lionel) Power (circa 1370 to 1385-1445): Messen und Motetter

The Hilliard-Ensemble / Paul Hillier:
David James, countertenor
Ashley Stafford, countertenor
Paul Elliott, tenor
Leigh Nixon, tenor
Roger Covey-Crump, tenor
Paul Hillier, baritone
Michael George, bass

on EMI Reflexe (W. Germany), from 1981

5 stars


----------



## George O

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> http://kronosquartet.org/fifty-for-the-future/composers/aleksandra-vrebalov
> Proud of Sasha! Aleksandra Vrebalov, that is. Doing exceptionally well, my former classmate


Was that music class?


----------



## Sonata

Beautiful!


----------



## deprofundis

Hello distinguished ladie & gentelman of talk classical, i have new cd polish music of medieval on the cd a bit and it's called dramatic drum roll...!!!!

Muzyka Jagiellonow rekopis krashinskish xv , great recording done by ensemble ars nova of poland i supposed, since we got interresting polish specie on this recording.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

We both studied for a Masters degree in Music in San Francisco 95-96. We used to hang out a lot. I might have been in love


----------



## Robert Gamble

And now....









Symphony #3. I may do a "Like Father, Like Son" comparison of the 5th's soon...


----------



## bharbeke

Brahms: Five Songs, Op. 49 (Fischer-Dieskau, Barenboim)

This opus number has the famous Lullaby (No. 4 of the 5), and it was cool to hear it sung in the German.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sir Edward Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
Sir Adrian Boult and the London Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir
Janet Baker, Peter Piers & John Shirley-Quirk *​








An excellent DVD with an equally interesting documentary on Sir Adrian Boult. Excellent.


----------



## Merl

I just love Pesek's account of the 5th and an excellent Czech Suite, as a bonus.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Quartet No. 16, then Scelsi, Uaxuctum *


----------



## realdealblues

Robert Gamble said:


> And now....
> 
> View attachment 94093
> 
> 
> Symphony #3. I may do a "Like Father, Like Son" comparison of the 5th's soon...


Always fun to do, but the elder Kleiber always wins for me.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Janspe

*W. A. Mozart: Piano Concerto in E-flat major, K.271*
Mitsuko Uchida playing the piano and leading the Cleveland Orchestra









One of the first truly _great_ pieces for piano and orchestra, in my opinion. It's such a magnificent achievement! Every note is right where they belong, from the surprising opening to the energetic finale - not to mention the deeply touching slow movement... Mozart's craftsmanship at its finest is a wonder that never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Vladimir Horowitz; Carlo Maria Giulini: Orchestra Of La Scala Milan performing Concerto #23. Horowitz performing Sonata #13.

Both by Mozart.


----------



## Guest

Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5 (DVD), Bernstein and New York Philharmonic. Only the second time I have heard this symphony. 

Emil von Sauer - Piano Concerto No. 1, Stephen Hough, Lawrence Foster and City of Birmingham Symphony

I just heard the Sauer PC for the first time two days ago and really, really like it. The slow movement is exquisite. Sauer studied with Nikolai Rubinstein and Liszt. As always, Hough is so good.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, The Miraculous Mandarin, Music for Strings, Pecussion and Celesta*


----------



## Selby

Violin Concerto

Leonidas Kavakos
Osmo Vanska/Lahti Symphony Orchestra


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Final installment of the Complete Webern box.
*
Anton Webern*
2 Pieces for Cello and Piano
Three Little Pieces for Cello and Piano, op.11 (1914)
Cello Sonata (1914)*
Clemens Hagen, Oleg Maisenberg*

Movement for Piano
Sonatensatz (Rondo) für Klavier (c.1906)
*Gianluca Cascioli*

Four Pieces, Op.7 - for violin and piano
*Gidon Kremer, Oleg Maisenberg
*
Kinderstuck
Piano Piece (1925)
Piano Variations, Op.27
*Krystian Zimerman* [DG, 2000]

And very good these are too - there are many little gems here. I haven't paid enough attention to them since the TC chamber duo project many moons ago. Theearly '2 pieces for cello and piano', though not mature Webern, are exquisite post-Brahmsian miniatures.










*
Berg*
Sonata for Piano, Op. 1
*Schoenberg*
3 Pieces for Piano, Op. 11
6 Little Pieces for Piano, Op. 19
5 Pieces for Piano, Op. 23 
Suite for Piano, Op. 25
Pieces for Piano, Op. 33a & Op. 33b
*Webern*
Variations for piano, Op. 27
Peter Hill (Piano) [Naxos, 1999]


----------



## Selby

Naxos Quartet No. 1 (2002)


----------



## bharbeke

Brahms: Triumphlied, Op. 55 (Sinopoli, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Prague Philharmonic Chorus)

This one is outstanding! If you want to dip your toes into the water of Brahms's vocal compositions, this is a great place to start.


----------



## Guest

Mozart organ sonatas & solos Daniel Chorzempa and Deutsche Bachsolisten and Helmut Winschermann










Mozart as always good company.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Tokyo Quartet: No 9 & 11 by Beethoven.


----------



## Alfacharger

George Chadwick's 2nd and 3rd Symphonies.


----------



## pmsummer

DREAMS & PRAYERS
*Hildegard von Bingen, Mehmet Ali Sanhkol, Osvaldo Golijov, Ludwig van Beethoven*
A Far Cry
David Krakauer - clarinet
_
Crier Records_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Piano Concerto in G*

Personally, I think Francois nails this piece. I might even border on blasphemy and say he inches out Martha Argerich on this one.


----------



## George O

Dmitrij Sjostakovitj (Dmitri Shostakovich) (1906-1975): String Quartet No. 8 in C-minor, op 110 (1960)

Jan Carlstedt (1926-2004): String Quartet No. 3, op 23 (1967)

Freskkvartetten:
Lars Fresk, violin
Hans-Erik Westberg, violin
Lars-Gunnar Bodin, viola
Per-Göran Skytt, cello

on Caprice (Sweden), from 1976
recorded 1975

5 stars










Jan Carlstedt


----------



## Bruce

Manxfeeder said:


> *Ravel, Piano Concerto in G*
> 
> Personally, I think Francois nails this piece. I might even border on blasphemy and say he inches out Martha Argerich on this one.
> 
> View attachment 94101


Interesting to hear your response to François on the G major concerto. I find his recording of the D major concerto the best available, but his interpretation of the G major I had a lot of trouble with. In fact, I really didn't like this concerto at all until I heard other artists' recordings. You have inspired me to go back and give it another listen.


----------



## Bruce

*An evening of piano*

Shostakovich - Piano Sonata No. 2 (Raymond Clarke) 








Liszt - Après une lecture de Dante (a very young Hélène Grimaud)








Liszt - Bénédiction de Dieu dans le solitude
Liszt - Variations on Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen (both by Michel Dalberto)








I've never been able to warm up to the Shostakovich, but the Liszt pieces are a wonderful way to spend an evening.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Bartok: Mikrokosmos*

*Jeno Jando*


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms:* Violin sonatas
Dumay/ Lortie


----------



## Rys

*Jean Sibelius: 6 Humoresques* LSO, Sir Colin Davis, Salvatore Accardo


----------



## Pugg

Barbebleu said:


> View attachment 94081
> View attachment 94082
> 
> 
> These two wonderful albums. The Christiane Karg is fabulous and the Kaufmann is much, much better than I was expecting. He has form for this sort of experiment given that he did Wagner's Wesendonck Lieder a few years back. I have plenty of versions of Das Lied von der Erde and this is very acceptable and a bit different.


The highest ranking I've seen is 3 stars from a critic but I do like it, no match for Ludwig / Wundelich though.


----------



## Pugg

​*Von Weber*,: Concert-piece & overtures.
Russian National Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev


----------



## Captainnumber36

Timora Rosler, Klára Wirtz perform Beethoven Cello Sonatas 1 & 2.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Fauré*:

Piano Quintet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 89
Piano Quintet No. 2 in C minor Op. 115

*Eric Le Sage (piano)

Quatuor Ébène*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Barber*: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op. 24
(Just that track.)

_Renée Fleming_ (soprano)

Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, Sakari Oramo


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Requiem in D minor, K626

Edith Mathis, Hans Haselböck, Julia Hamari, Norbert Balatsch & Wieslaw Ochman

Konzertvereinigung, Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Karl Böhm


----------



## Pugg

​
*Carlisle Floyd: Susannah*

Renée Fleming/ Jerry Hadley / Samuel Ramey.

Live from the met 1999.
Conducted by James Conlon.

( bootleg)


----------



## DavidA

Bach Partita 2 for Violin / Ibragimova


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​
MOZART: Sinfonia Concertante K364; Concertone K19
IPO/ Perlman / Zukerman / Mehta


----------



## Pugg

​
*Paganini*: Caprices for solo violin, Op. 1 Nos. 1-24
Itzhak Perlman

Itzhak Perlman (violin)

Inspired by Jamie's thread .


----------



## Guest

Due to a data base error my purchase of the Machaut cd is canceled.I think it is better now to choose for the big box.
Much of it I have already but I think I have to pay a lot of money more for the few I am looking for and this wil be cheaper I think.
There could be hidden treasures in this box too.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Op. 15

Variations on a theme by Haydn for orchestra, Op. 56a 'St Anthony Variations'

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Jirí Belohlávek


----------



## Pugg

​
Homage to Fritz Kreisler; Lalo: Symphonie espagnole*
Campoli/Gritton
LPO/van Beinum*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini: Norma*

Elena Souliotis (Norma), Fiorenza Cossotto (Adalgisa), Mario Del Monaco (Pollione), Carlo Cava (Oroveso), Athos Cesarini (Flavio) & Giuliana Tavolaccini (Clotilde)

Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Silvio Varviso


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*

_Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 "Choral"_
*[Rec. 1999]*









Soloists: Soile Isokoski, Rosemarie Lang, Robert Gambill, Rene Pape
Daniel Barenboim/Staatskapelle Berlin Orchestra & Chior

Putting this cycle to bed again. Honestly other than a few quibbles with pushing and pulling tempo around and adding dynamics where there are none, this really is a pretty fine cycle. I never found it too slow or dragging as some have complained. Many of the tempos were actually swifter than I remember. In the end, if you want Traditional Germanic readings of these Symphonies in excellent modern sound, you really can't do much better.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2011, 1946 - 51.


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*

_Piano Sonata No. 5 in C minor, Op. 10/1
Piano Sonata No. 6 in F, Op. 10/2
Piano Sonata No. 7 in D, Op. 10/3_
*[Rec. 1968]*
_Piano Sonata No. 22 in F, Op. 54_
*[Rec. 1969]*









_Piano Sonata No. 4 in E-flat, Op. 7
Piano Sonata No. 9 in E, Op. 14/1_
*[Rec. 1969]*
_Piano Sonata No. 10 in G, Op. 14/2_
*[Rec. 1968]*









_Piano Sonata No. 11 in B-flat, Op. 22
Piano Sonata No. 12 in A-flat, Op. 26
Piano Sonata No. 13 in E-flat, Op. 27/1_
*[Rec. 1969]*









Piano: Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Andolink

This new release from Fabio Biondi and Europa Galante is another winner based on my first hearing of the first two concertos on the disc:


----------



## Sonata

Second half


----------



## Guest

Chambonnieres Franz Silvestri tackles these works, playing a magnificent copy of a 1681 Vaudy harpsichord.


----------



## bharbeke

Brahms: 14 German folk songs, WoO 34 (Gunter Jens, Chor des Norddeutschen Rundfunks)

The singing here is stellar. This is pretty close to my ideal for how a choir should sound. The songs here are all pleasant if not especially memorable (No. 8 excepted).


----------



## Robert Gamble

My first experience with this reading of the 9th. (1942 Furtwangler)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

I've been listening to two very good Haydn quartet discs lately that I would heartily recommend:

F. J. Haydn - The Seven Last Words, Op. 51 (Gewandhaus-Quartett).









Very warm and balanced approach. The melodies really sing, the vibrato is both substantial but not overpowering. The instrumental interplay and balance is very strong. Definitely a very good quartet performance of this excellent piece.

F. J. Haydn - String Quartets Op. 71 (Chilingirian Quartet).









Wonderfully recorded, delicately and powerfully phrased - excellent understanding between the musicians. In terms of playing Haydn, this is one of the best quartet performances I've heard.


----------



## Guest

Bach works for Lute BWV 995-997


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Schübler & Leipzig chorales Ton Koopman organ The Amsterdam Baroque Choir

For believers and.........non believers ,a very very fine recording.


----------



## jim prideaux

Haitink and the LSO performing Brahms 1st Serenade and 3rd Symphony.


----------



## cwarchc

A, slight, detour from my A to Z listening through my (modest) collection
Due to it being my latest purchase


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## George O

Battle Imperial: Spanish Harpsichord Music by Soler, Cabanilles, Bassa, Cabezon & Others

details: https://www.discogs.com/Jonathan-Woods-Battle-Imperial/release/6084529
Soler's "Fandango" is the highlight.

Jonathan Woods, harpsichord (1964 by Ruthkowski and Robinette, New York)

on London (NYC; record made in England), from 1976
also released in England on Decca's Ace of Spades


----------



## tortkis

Wandering Shade said:


> Thanks for posting these excellent Seixas recordings by José Carlos Araújo: all the volumes recorded on the 1758 Antunes harpsichord (this one, and the 3rd and 7th volume) are true gems; but my favorite volume is maybe the 5th, on a fortepiano made in 1763 in Lisbon by Henrique van Casteel.
> 
> A few years ago, visiting Lisbon, I wanted to have a look at the Antunes harpsichord. I went to the address of the Music Museum: but no museum there, or so it seemed. Was the address wrong? Or maybe the museum had moved? Not at all: in a nearby shop I was told that the museum was located underground; actually it is built _inside a subway station_, with the constant rumble of the trains in the background. What a clever idea for a music museum! Beautiful collection nevertheless.


I am looking forward to listening to the fortepiano recording (and the rest.) The organ and harpsichord sonatas sounded very good.

For now, listening to the recording of Kurtág's 80th birthday concerts. Delicate & exquisite music.

Kurtág: 80 (Budapest Music Center Records, 2007)








Hiromi Kikuchi (violin), Ken Hakii (viola), Hungarian National Philharmonic, Zoltán Kocsis, György Kurtág jr. (synthesizer), Keller Quartet, György Kurtág (piano), Márta Kurtág (piano)


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Captainnumber36

Georg Solti: Chicago Symphony Orchestra performing Mahler's 5th Symphony.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Symphonies Nos. 29, 33 & 34

Symphony No. 29 in A major, K201

Symphony No. 33 in B flat major, K319

Symphony No. 34 in C major, K338

Wiener Philharmoniker, Riccardo Muti

_For the Saturday symphony tradition._


----------



## Captainnumber36

It certainly is sensible and a bit obvious, but I'm really discovering the benefits of doing nothing while listening to classical music but focusing on the music. It helps me absorb the piece much better and learn it quicker, but it takes a lot of energy to listen to multiple pieces that are long.


----------



## Pugg

​*Rota*: film music.
Riccardo Muti conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​*Dvorak*: Slavonic dances.
Antal Dorati conducting.


----------



## tortkis

Giovanni Croce (1557-1609): Triaca Musicale - Collegio Vocale, Euterpe Ensemble, Antonio Eros Negri (Stradivarius)









Musical cure for animal bites. Joyful music, lively performance.


----------



## Phil loves classical

The bro of the Pope. Rated well on A Basic Classical and Operatic Recordings Collection on CD's.


----------



## deprofundis

Ockey dear folks of talk classical lore... im presenting tonight a record from poland, another new cd of medieval poland music whit Radomia and ect, called *muzyka polskiego Sredniowiecza *the ensemble is ars nova
:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony No. 1
Boston Symphony Orchestra, Erich Leinsdorf


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi / Pergolesi*: Choral Works

Gloria in D major, RV589

Magnificat in G minor, RV610

The Choir of King's College Cambridge, The Academy of St Martin-in-the-Fields, David Willcocks.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Luisa Miller*

_Anna Moffo (Luisa), Carlo Bergonzi (Rodolfo), Cornell MacNeil (Miller),Giorgio Tozzi (Walter), Ezio Flagello (Wurm), Shirley Verrett (Federica), Gabriella Carturan (Laura), Piero De Palma (Contadino)_

RCA Italiana Opera Chorus and Orchestra, _Fausto Cleva_

5 stars


----------



## Ingélou

*Another 'death-by-chocolate' slice of yummy Praetorius. 
I found this on YouTube and now - she gotta have it!* 






*Must get on to Tag when he comes back from the library - see if there's a CD available.*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms *- Piano Quintet & String Quartet No. 1
String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51 No. 1

Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34

_Akiko Yamamoto (piano)

Quatuor Ebène_


----------



## Guest

Mozart symphony No.33 with a non HIP recording,nevertheless it is a performance with a persuasive vision.No rush here !


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bloch*: Schelomo; A Voice In the Wilderness;* Rimsky-Korsakov*: Capriccio Espagnol

Schelomo - _János Starker_, Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, Zubin Mehta
2. Voice In the Wilderness - János Starker, Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, Zubin Mehta
3. 1. Alborada - Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, Zubin Mehta
4. 2. Variazioni - Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, Zubin Mehta
5. 3. Alborada - Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, Zubin Mehta
6. 4. Scena e canto gitano - Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, Zubin Mehta
7. 5. Fandango asturiano - Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, Zubin Mehta


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert*: Trout Quintet.
Capucon brothers and Friends.


----------



## Pugg

*Renée Fleming*: The Beautiful Voice.


----------



## Andolink

*Walter Zimmermann*: _Suave Mari Magno -- Clinamen I-VI_ for six orchestral groups
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg/Pascal Rophé









*J. S. Bach*: _'In allen meinen Taten', BWV 97_


----------



## Bruce

Captainnumber36 said:


> It certainly is sensible and a bit obvious, but I'm really discovering the benefits of doing nothing while listening to classical music but focusing on the music. It helps me absorb the piece much better and learn it quicker, but it takes a lot of energy to listen to multiple pieces that are long.


Yep, I've tried listening while doing something relatively mindless, but nothing beats full concentration. Especially when listening to composers like Bruckner, Bax, Faure, Parry, etc (at least for me--these composers require my full attention in order to really comprehend what they're saying).


----------



## Vaneyes

For Saturday Symphony listening, *Mozart*: Symphony 33. Recorded 1990.


----------



## Bruce

*String Quartets for a cold, rainy Saturday*

Beginning today with Tchaikovsky's 3rd String Quartet (Keller Quartet)

Shostakovich - 4th string Quartet (Borodin Quartet)

Bartok - String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 7 (Takacs Quartet)

This is the first time I've listened to the Bartok and really liked it. Usually I listen to a recording I bought a long time ago by the Vegh Quartet, and could never really warm up to it. But the Takacs Quartet really make this an enjoyable experience.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Don Carlo*

Carlo Bergonzi (Don Carlo), Renata Tebaldi (Elisabetta), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Filippo II), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Rodrigo), Grace Bumbry (Eboli), Martti Talvela (Il Grande Inquisitore)

Orchestra & Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1991 - '93, 2000.


----------



## George O

Bruce said:


> Beginning today with Tchaikovsky's 3rd String Quartet (Keller Quartet)
> 
> Shostakovich - 4th string Quartet (Borodin Quartet)
> 
> Bartok - String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 7 (Takacs Quartet)
> 
> This is the first time I've listened to the Bartok and really liked it. Usually I listen to a recording I bought a long time ago by the Vegh Quartet, and could never really warm up to it. But the Takacs Quartet really make this an enjoyable experience.


Wait until you hear Bartok's SQ No. 4. Its second movement features all the instruments muted throughout; its fourth movement is played pizzicato. Or, more precisely, Bartók pizzicato, where the strings are plucked so strongly that they strike the fingerboard and make a snapping sound.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Filomena Moretti - JS Bach Lute Works


----------



## millionrainbows

Richard Strauss: Cappriccio, Op. 85 - Sextet.


----------



## Guest

Claudio Monteverdi Lamento D'Arianna CD 2 1984

Emma Kirkby - Evelyn Tubb - Poppy Holden - Mary Nichols - David Thomas - David Wistreich e.o.


----------



## jim prideaux

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1991 - '93, 2000.


Magnificent!....reminds me that I have not listened to these works in a while, so thanks for that


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mozart Symphony 33, Trevor Pinnock and The English Concert:


----------



## Guest

Ludwig van Beethoven string quartet OP.131 Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## Guest




----------



## Manxfeeder

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Mozart Symphony 33, Trevor Pinnock and The English Concert:
> 
> View attachment 94142


I'm listening to Symphonies Nos. 10 through 13 from that same set.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm listening to Symphonies Nos. 10 through 13 from that same set.


I enjoy this set.


----------



## Guest

Post deleted,twice is not necessary.


----------



## jim prideaux

Aimard and Harnoncourt with the COE performing Beethoven's 4th and 5th Piano Concertos.


----------



## Guest

Ludwig van Beethoven string quartet OP.131 Takacs Quartett
After hearing this recording I am still strongly in favor for the Alban Berg recording.There is more in wich I can myself indentify with.
The sadness is more heartfeld and the joy is more convincing, comitted and closer.Well that's my opinion.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Anton Webern*
Complete Webern
Disc 6 again - the one with all the solo piano, violin and piano and 'cello and piano works. There are a number of standout works here, all very vivid and strikingly compact.
*Gianluca Cascioli (Piano), Oleg Maisenberg (Piano), Gidon Kremer (Violin), Clemens Hagen (Cello) and Krystian Zimerman (Piano) *oblige.
[DG, 2000]










*
Lekeu*
Violin sonata in G, 1892-3
*Ravel*
Violin sonata no. 1 in A, posthume (1897)
Violin sonata no. 2 in G, (1923-7)
Tsigane, rapsodie de concert (1924)
Berceuse sur le nom de Gabriel Fauré (1922)
*Alina Ibragimova, violin; Cédric Tiberghian, piano* [Hyperion, 2011]

I have relatively little by Ravel on disc (LP or CD) so I have started to remedy this with the purchase of the complete works for violin and piano and his complete melodies (to come). The Ravel works are fine (I am acquainted with them through streaming services). I find the Lekeu sonata quite uninteresting and somewhat generic, though there are some nice Rachmaninov-ian and Cesar Frank-ian touches here and there. (Hah! I googled him after writing this - his principal influence was Franck). Still, the poor chap never had a chance to develop a mature style. Sparkling playing throughout.


----------



## Portamento

It's taken me the longest time to 'get' Beethoven, but here I am, and I intend on staying.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahler Symphony 9, Bernstein and The New York Philharmonic:


----------



## Bruce

*Hanson, Fauré, and Alkan*

Hanson - Piano Sonata in A minor, Op. 11 (Thomas Labé)








A not especially profound work by Hanson, (and completed by Labé; according to the liner notes, Hanson lost interest in the word), but nonetheless a fine example of late Romantic piano writing.

Fauré - 3 Nocturnes, Op. 33 (Kathryn Stott)








Alkan - Three Études, Op. 39, Nos. 8, 9 and 10, which, taken collectively, form the Concerto for Solo Piano, performed by Marc-André Hamelin. 








This solo piano work was also modified and orchestrated by Karl Klindworth, and in itself is a beautifully orchestrated work, though not necessarily true to the original score.


----------



## Bruce

George O said:


> Wait until you hear Bartok's SQ No. 4. Its second movement features all the instruments muted throughout; its fourth movement is played pizzicato. Or, more precisely, Bartók pizzicato, where the strings are plucked so strongly that they strike the fingerboard and make a snapping sound.


Well then, #4 will have to be next in line. I actually do have the 3rd and 4th quartets as recorded by the Juilliard Quartet on an old Columbia Lp. The forth was my favorite of the 6th, (or at least the quartet I found easiest to listen to) so I'm really looking forward to hearing what the Takacs quartet can do with it.:tiphat:


----------



## Bruce

Portamento said:


> It's taken me the longest time to 'get' Beethoven, but here I am, and I intend on staying.


I'm so glad to see Ashton's name popping up here. I really enjoy his piano sonatas!


----------



## Captainnumber36

Alfred Brendel: Haydn Piano Sonatas No. 34, 32, & 42.


----------



## Sonata




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven String Quartet Op 131 by Takács Quartet:


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Piano Concertos 12 & 18
Lili Kraus


----------



## pmsummer

Headphones on now. I recommend you do the same.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p05...s_source=facebook&ns_linkname=radio_and_music


----------



## Pugg

​
For Mr. Brahms birthday!!!


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Ludwig van Beethoven string quartet OP.131 Takacs Quartett
> After hearing this recording I am still strongly in favour for the Alban Berg recording.There is more in which I can myself identify with.
> The sadness is more heartfelt and the joy is more convincing, committed and closer.Well that's my opinion.
> ]


I have to admit, I feel the same.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky:* Symphony no 6 
For MR. Tchaikovsky's birthday.


----------



## tortkis

Brahms: Works for Choir and Orchestra - Ann Hallenberg, Collegium Vocale Gent, Orchestre des Champs-Elysées, Philippe Herreweghe (PHI)








Schicksalslied, Op. 54
Alto Rhapsody, Op. 53
2 Motets, Op. 74: No. 1. Warum ist das Licht gegeben
Begrabnisgesang, Op. 13
Gesang der Parzen, Op. 89


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano concertos 4& 5

Arthur Schnabel.
I like presents on the breakfast table. :angel:


----------



## Pugg

*Bertoni*: Miserere /Veni Creator/ Beatus Vir..
Soloist / I Solisti Veneti.
Claudo Scimone conducting.


----------



## chord

review


----------



## Pugg

*Janacek: Jenufa*

Karita Mattila (Jenufa), Eva Randova (Starenka Buryjovka), Jorma Silvasti (Laca Klemen) & Jerry Hadley (Steva Buryja)

Chorus and Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, Bernard Haitink.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two recent purchases.

Nikolai Myaskovsky - Symphony no.6 in E-flat minor for orchestra with choral finale op.23 [Texts: French Revolutionary songs and Russian funeral hymn] (1921-23 - rev. 1947):








(i)

Dmitri Shostakovich - incidental music for the 1932 stage production of _Hamlet_ op.32 [Texts: W. Shakespeare] (1931-1932) and incidental music for the 1941 stage production of _King Lear_ [including two extra pieces composed for the 1954 production of _Hamlet_ where the music for _King Lear _ was re-used] op.58a[Texts: W. Shakespeare - adapted by S. Marshak] (1940-41/1954):








(ii)

(i) unable to expand image - recording is by the Russian SO/'Anima' Moscow Chamber Choir conducted by V. Duderova

(ii) different sleeve art to my copy but the same recording


----------



## Bix

In preparation for Three Choirs Worcester


----------



## Pugg

*Scarlatti*: Piano Sonatas.
Evegny Sudbin


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Joseph-Maurice Ravel*
Gaspard de la nuit
Valses nobles et sentimentales
Jeux d'eau
Miroirs*
Pascal Rogé* [Decca, rec. 1974-5, CD 1994]

Shimmering, at times sharply dissonant, at others less chromatic but heavily inflected with Spanish influences - Ravel was certainly a modernist. This disc, the first of a Double Decca set, is immensely rewarding.


----------



## Taggart

Decidedly addictive.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Alexander Borodin*: String quartets

Kocian Quartet
Michal Kanka (cello)


----------



## Guest

Chanson der Liebe (Songs of Love): 1400-1550

Pro Cantione Antiqua (Artist), Schola Cantorium Basiliensis


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert*: Impromptus.
_Mitsuko Uchida. _


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Andolink

*Jean-Marie Leclair*: _Violin Concerto in F major, Op. 7 no. 4_









*W. A. Mozart*: _Violin Concerto No. 1 in B-flat major, K. 207_










*Morton Feldman*: _Piano and Orchestra_


----------



## Guest

Bach Cello suite No. 5 First recording 1979 Anner Bijlsma


----------



## Pugg

​
*Symphony No.3* "Scottish", Overture "The Fair Melusine", "Trumpet Overture", Ruy Blas,
Overture to Victor Hugo's play (LSO)


----------



## Selby

Today's playlist is...
_*Fauré: late opera*_

Barcarolle No. 9 in A minor, Op. 101 (1909)
Nocturne No. 11 in F-sharp minor, Op. 104/1 (1913)
Barcarolle No. 11 in G minor, Op. 105 (1913)
Barcarolle No. 12 in E-flat major, Op 106bis (1915)
Nocturne No. 12 in E minor, Op. 107 (1915)
_Sally Pinkas_

Violin Sonata No. 2 in E minor, Op. 108 (1916-17)
_Éric Le Sage, Daishin Kashimoto_

Cello Sonata No. 1 in D minor, Op. 109 (1917)
_Éric Le Sage, François Salque_

Masques et Bergamasques, Op. 112 (1919) for piano 4 hands 
_Éric Le Sage, Alexandre Tharaud_

Piano Quintet No. 2 in C minor, Op. 115 (1919-21)
_Éric Le Sage, Quatuor Ébène_

Barcarolle No. 13 in C major, Op. 116 (1921)
_Sally Pinkas_

Cello Sonata No. 2 in G minor, Op. 117 (1921)
_Éric Le Sage, François Salque_

Nocturne No. 13 in B minor, Op. 119 (1921)
_Sally Pinkas_

Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 120 (1922-23)
_Éric Le Sage, Pierre Colombet, Raphaël Merlin_

String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121 (1924) 
_Quatuor Ébène_


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi:Macbeth *

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Elena Souliotis et al.

Vienna Opera Orchestra & Chorus, Lamberto Gardelli


----------



## Bruce

*Chamber Sunday Morning*

Haydn - Piano Trio No. 21 in C, Hob.XV:21 (Haydn Trio Eisenstadt)








Franck - Violin Sonata in A (Shaham & Oppitz) 







This is one of the best recordings of this sonata I've heard.

Meyerbeer - 6 Canzonettes italiennes (Sivan Rotem (soprano)/Jonathan Zak (piano))







(Not a particular fan of these songs.)

Goldschmidt - Clarinet Quartet - Ob Hausmann (clarinet) with members of the Mandelring Quartet


----------



## Tallisman

Haydn's symphonies: 6, 7, 8, 9, 12, 13, 16, 40, 72. Loving the 16th:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach cantatas 52 & 54-56















The whole cantata ( BWV52 ) is beautiful but listen to the aria after 11 minutes.:angel:


----------



## Heliogabo

For Brahms birthday I'm listening to:










(But in fact I've been in a Brahms mood lately...)
I like more this Chailly rendition than Abbado's reading.


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-3rd and 4th Symphonies performed by Mackerras and the SCO.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988.


----------



## tortkis

Polish Early Music - Collegium Vocale (Dux, 2002)








Wacław z Szamotuł (c.1520-c.1560)
Marcin Leopolita (1537-ca.1584)


----------



## George O

Gaspard Le Roux (circa 1660-1707)

Suites pour deux clavecins (Suites II, V, III, and VI)

William Christie, harpsichord
Arthur Haas, harpsichord
(clavecins William Dowd d'après Taskin)

on Harmonia Mundi (France), from 1978
recorded 1977

5 stars










William Christie










Arthur Haas


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sir Malcolm Arnold: String Quartets No.1 & 2, Phantasy for String Quartet 'Vita Abundans'
Maggini Quartet*

Fantastinc works given phenomenal performances by the Maggini Quartet.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Bax: The Garden of Fand Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Thomas Beecham

Liszt: Piano Concerto No.2 in A Gyorgy Cziffra/Philharmonia Orchestra/Andre Vandernoot

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No.5 in D Philharmonia Orchestra/Sir John Barbirolli

A very pleasing evening concert. Bax's "Garden of Fand" is a very atmospheric piece, and few people can compare with Sir Thomas Beecham in such repertoire. Much the same can be said for Cziffra's wonderful recording of the Liszt 2nd Piano Concerto, which remains my favourite performance of this work (if pushed for just one interpretation that is.) Barbirolli in the VW 5th is similarly unbeatable in my book, everything seems right about his interpretation, the love he has for this music comes across clearly, and inspires a similar love from me every time I hear it. Wonderful.


----------



## Alfacharger

My favorite note spinner and his four "season" symphonies


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mozart Horn Concertos 1-4 performed by Barry Tuckwell: English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## ProudSquire

*Haydn*

*Symphony No. 94 in G major 'Surprise'*









:cheers:


----------



## Captainnumber36

Claudio Abbado: Chicago Symphony Orchestra perform Mahler Symphony No. 1.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

One of my heroes! Franz Halasz playing spanish music


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Sibelius*
Symphony no. 2 in D major, Op. 43
Symphony no. 3 in C major, Op. 52
*Bournemouth SO, Paavo Berglund *










*
Ravel*
Piano Concerto in G major
Piano Concerto in D major (for the left hand)
*Orchestra National de France, Lorin Maazel; Jean-Philippe Collard* (piano)


----------



## pmsummer

DE FYRA ARSTIDERNA
_(The Four Seasons)_
*Anonymous and Various Composers*, 13th-17th Centuries
Joculatores Upsalienses

_BIS_


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mahler's 1st was stupendous. It had beauty, agreesion, & danceable portions all in one symphony! Delicate yet strong! That first movement is unlike anything I've heard from Mahler so far, it reminded me of Beethoven's Pastoral in spirit and tone. (I've heard Mahler's 5th, 8th, and now 1st).


----------



## pmsummer

SKOGEN, FLICKAN OCH FLASKAN
_Woods, Women and Wine_
*Piæ Cantiones* (1582)
Joculatores Upsalienses
_
BIS_


----------



## Bruce

*Sunday Evening Piano*

This evening is beginning with some piano music

Kodály - 9 Pieces, Op. 3 (Kornél Zempléni)








Liszt - Venezia e Napoli (Alexander Krichel) (via Naxos Music Library)








Krichel is a new name to me, but I find this recording excellent.

MacDowell - Piano Sonata No. 2 in G minor, Op. 50 (Toriko Takahashi) (via Naxos Music Library)








I really like this sonata, and Takahashi's performance is far superior to any others I've heard. It's an old Orion recording, and the sound quality shows its age. It sounds like either a transfer from an Lp, or from the analog tape. I don't hear any clicks or pops, but the tape hiss is noticeable. Not annoyingly so, though. Takahashi plays clearly and with conviction, delicately, forcefully, lyrically or feverishly, as the music demands.

Scriabin - Four Preludes, Op. 31 (Evgeny Zarafiants)








George Walker - Piano Sonata No. 2 (George Walker)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony 3, Bernstein and The New York Philharmonic:


----------



## Blancrocher

Pogorelich playing Haydn; Boffard playing Debussy's Etudes; Segerstam & co. in Schnittke's 2nd symphony


----------



## Captainnumber36

Haydn Piano Sonatas No. 38, 13, 59 performed by Laurent Martin.


----------



## deprofundis

Dear distinguished ladie's & gentelman of talk classical, im listening to *Cançonier of the black dragon,* médieval music of Romania and it' marveleous, splendide, a gem.

I woud like to had i had an anger issue today against a jewelery shop, it's been 2 month , i pay the full price of 440$ for a ring whit a black stone in silver(always it's more sacred than gold) and a bracelet whit the same stone, each time i would come to the jewelery store, they would give me usual b.s, jewelery take time to make, our artisant work only on week end, yap i know but i waited for 2 month...anyway, i hope these will come this next week.Have a good night and take care friends , followers friendly stranger
:tiphat:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony 5, Stanislaw Skrowaczewski, Saarbrucken Radio Symphony


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven String Quartets, Op. 74 and Op. 132, by Alban Berg Quartet:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano concertos 21&27
Lily Kraus.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Haydn *

*String Quartets Op. 76 *









:tiphat: :clap:


----------



## ProudSquire

deprofundis said:


> Dear distinguished ladie's & gentelman of talk classical, im listening to *Cançonier of the black dragon,* médieval music of Romania and it' marveleous, splendide, a gem.
> 
> I woud like to had i had an anger issue today against a jewelery shop, it's been 2 month , i pay the full price of 440$ for a ring whit a black stone in silver(always it's more sacred than gold) and a bracelet whit the same stone, each time i would come to the jewelery store, they would give me usual b.s, jewelery take time to make, our artisant work only on week end, yap i know but i waited for a month...anyway, i hope these will come this next week.Have a good night and take care friends , followers friendly stranger
> :tiphat:


Hope you get your stuff.


----------



## tortkis

John Cage: Four Walls - Aki Takahashi, Megumi Hashiramoto (Camerata)








Music for the Dance Drama choreographed by Marce Cunningham, piano solo and voice. Each part is lyrical or percussive, sometimes almost brutal. Takahashi's piano playing is sharp and clear.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Sergei Nakariaov* plays famous trumpet concertos.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Requiem*

Leontyne Price (soprano), Rosalind Elias (mezzo-soprano), Jussi Björling (tenor), Giorgio Tozzi (bass)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Singverein der Gesellscaft der Musikfreunde, Wien, Fritz Reiner.
Unbeatable.


----------



## Pugg

​*Elgar*: Enigma variation.
Kodály: Peacock variations
Blancher: Paganini variations.
V.P Sir Georg Solti conducting.


----------



## Pugg

*Catalani: Loreley*

Elena Suliotis, Piero Cappuccilli et al.

Gianandrea Gavazzeni conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​Debussy:String Quartet in G minor, Op. 10

Fauré:String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121

Ravel: String Quartet in F major

_Quatuor Ebène_


----------



## Judith

Well I needed my Joshua Fix today lol!

Brahms Violin Concerto then
Schumann Violin Concerto

The Cleveland Orchestra
Christoph von Dohnanyi

Both on same CD!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky: Manfred symphony.*

Riccardo Muti conducting the Philadelphia orchestra.


----------



## schzt




----------



## Pugg

​
*Grieg*:

String Quartet in G minor, Op. 27
String Quartet No.2 in F major

Auryn Quartett.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Ravel*
String Quartet in F
*Debussy *
String Quartet in G minor, Op. 10
*Melos Quartett Stuttgart* [DG, (LP)1969]

Always a candidate for 'Most awkward ensemble portrait on an album sleeve', in the LP era this came without the Kodaly Op. 4 quartet. It was a strong contender at the time for best Debussy quartet recording and I always did prefer it, slightly, even to the Italians on Philips, as less smooth and more idiomatic and characterful. They're on top form in the Ravel quartet here too. One can only hope that whoever posed them awkwardly under umbrellas received condign punishment.










*
Beethoven*
Piano sonata No. 29 in B flat, Op. 106
Piano sonata No. 32 in c minor, Op. 111
*Alfred Brendel* [Turnabout Vox, 1962]

No, of course you're not going to get the original cover art after 55 years. This was reissued in a wonderful Brilliant Classics box a few years ago, obviating my attempts to digitalise the original LPs. If his early recording of Op. 111 doesn't quite get to grips with the profundity of the work - he did supremely well in 1984 for Philips - this is nonetheless a great 'Hammerklavier', folks, despite the roughness in places and the odd wrong note (like Gilels). A product of Brendel's youth, this is what I cut my CM teeth on as a small boy, hence the user-name. Still spell-binding as a codger.


----------



## Guest

Gregorian Chant for the Church Year. Ascension

Schola of the Hofburgkapelle ,Vienna directed by P Hubert Dopf S.J.


----------



## Pugg

​
_The Romeros:_ 
The Royal Family of the Spanish Guitar


----------



## Judith

Now for something different!

Mahler 5th symphony
Berliner Philharmoniker
Simon Rattle

From the Mahler cycle just bought recently!


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*

_Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp, Op. 78 "A Therese"_
*[Rec. 1968]*
_Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat, Op. 106 "Hammerklavier"_
*[Rec. 1970]*









Piano: Glenn Gould

Most people don't think of Glenn Gould's Beethoven Sonatas as being great, but Gould's take on Piano Sonata #24 is my absolute favorite recording of the work. It's perfectly laid out and the two movements have never contrasted better to my ears. The "Hammerklavier" is more an acquired taste, definitely worth hearing, but not in my favorites category.


----------



## Bruce

Pugg said:


> ​
> _The Romeros:_
> The Royal Family of the Spanish Guitar


I've been inspired, Pugg, by the various box sets you have been listening to, and purchased this particular set based on your frequent listenings to it. And do not regret it for one moment.


----------



## Bruce

*Encouragement from George O*

Being encouraged by George O to give a listen to the Takács Quartet's performance of Bartók's 4th String Quartet, it is this particular work that lead off some late Sunday night listening for me. 








It's been a long time since I heard the Juilliard's recording of this on an old Columbia Lp. As I recall, though, the Juilliard has a more aggressive approach to this quartet, which suits Bartók well. They sounded a bit more raw than the Takács fellows. On the other hand, the Takács Quartet plays much more fluidly, and for me, this makes the quartet more readily accessible. Obviously, more study is needed! Thanks, George! :tiphat:

And, while considering the Juilliard Quartet, my night listening concluded with two more works by this group:

Richard Wernick - String Quartet No. 5









I really struggle with most of what I've heard of Wernick's work, with the exception of the two string quartets I've heard--number 3 and now this one. I find them both immensely satisfying, and am eager to hear more of his chamber music. Wernick's 5th quartet features a soprano solo in the outer movements, sung here by Benita Valente.

And finally, Carter - String Quartet No. 1








Carter's another tough composer for me, and I doubt I would ever have listened to any of his string quartets had it not been for Turnabout-Vox's much appreciated curation of the 200 greatest string quartets as contributed by members of TC. (Carter's 1st Quartet was #69). And I really enjoy this quartet! So, thanks TV, along with a tippo! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Bruce said:


> I've been inspired, Pugg, by the various box sets you have been listening to, and purchased this particular set based on your frequent listenings to it. And do not regret it for one moment.


Thanks you very much for your very kind words, much appreciated.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Balfé : the Bohemian girl.*

Nova Thomas, Patrick Power, Jonathan Summers, Bernadette Cullen, John del Carlo, et al.
Orchestra: National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland.
Conductor: Richard Bonynge.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Symphony No. 8 Wiener Philharmoniker Hand Schmidt Isserstedt


----------



## Robert Gamble

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Grieg*:
> 
> String Quartet in G minor, Op. 27
> String Quartet No.2 in F major
> 
> Auryn Quartett.


I really enjoyed this CD...


----------



## Robert Gamble

Traverso said:


> Beethoven Symphony No. 8 Wiener Philharmoniker Hand Schmidt Isserstedt


I have the 9th symphony from this cycle.. unlistened to as of yet.. This post moves it closer to being listened to.


----------



## Guest

Robert Gamble said:


> I have the 9th symphony from this cycle.. unlistened to as of yet.. This post moves it closer to being listened to.


Please do,it is a great performance.I listened to it a few months ago and I was impressed.Give it a try.:tiphat:

Top Customer Reviews
5.0 out of 5 starsclearly enunciated by a collection of master performers
Bythomas M.Trimbleon April 28, 2012
this is the best recording of this work. the singers are the best available in the world at the time. only marilyn horne is inadequate. a heavier, richer voice is needed as the part is written for an alto and not for a mezzosoprano. the conducting is absolutely fantastic. every tempo is wonderful, with no signs of driving the orchestra. it is amazing to hear the music and the tempi performed clearly and purely according to the indications asked for by beethoven. too many conductors are afraid to do it slower than the tempi set by Toscanini. with all of his genius,the tempi were always driven and too fast. on this recording, every note is clearly enunciated and the magnificent Vienna Philarmonic, without a doubt the best orchestra in the world, plays at their most inspired level. this is the definitive recording for collectors. there is no better one.


----------



## bharbeke

Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto (Philippe Quint, Martin Panteleev, Sofia Philharmonic)

I happened to catch this on the radio this weekend. I have never heard of any of the performers, but now, I want to know what other pieces they have done that are worth checking out. This performance of the Tchaikovsky violin concerto is outstanding! The 1st movement cadenza parts sent chills of joy down my spine.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Maurice Ravel*
Complete music for violin and piano
*Guillaume Lekeu*
Violin sonata in G
*Alina Ibragimova, Cedric Tiberghien* [Hyperion, 2011]

Ravel's sonatas for violin and piano are lithe, sinuous, sophisticated musical poems, and are here skillfully illuminated by Ibragimova and Tiberghian. The Lekeu sonata grows on me with more familiarity: the first movement is effective, at least.










*
Ravel
Piano works, Disc 2*
Sonatine
Le Tombeau de Couperin
Prelude
Menuet sur le nom d'Haydn
A la maniere de Borodine
Menuet antique
Pavane pour un infante defunte
A la maniere de Chabrier
*Ma mere l'Oye (piano 4 hands)*
Pascal Roge, *with Denise-Francoise Roge, piano* [Decca, 1974-5]

After dinner, with a glass of decent wine in hand, these works are powerfully evocative.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Handel's Water Music performed by Béla Bánfalvi: Budapest Strings.


----------



## jim prideaux

Abbado and the BPO-Brahms 4th Symphony.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol
Debussy: Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faune
Chabrier: Espana Halle Orchestra/Sir John Barbirolli

Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites 1 and 2 London Symphony Orchestra/George Weldon

Two very enjoyable 10-inch LP's. The Grieg I've known since I was born, it was the first LP that my dad ever bought, still a delight. Barbirolli's remains my favourite version of the Capriccio Espagnol, he is wild and rumbustious, just what's needed in this piece.


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*

_Piano Sonata No. 8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique"
Piano Sonata No. 14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 27/2 "Moonlight"
Piano Sonata No. 23 in F minor, Op. 57 "Appassionata"_
*[Rec. 1966]*









_Piano Sonata No. 15 in D, Op. 28 "Pastoral"_
*[Rec. 1968]*
_Piano Sonata No. 19 in G minor, Op. 49/1
Piano Sonata No. 20 in G, Op. 29/2_
*[Rec. 1966]*
_Piano Sonata No. 21 in C, Op. 53 "Waldstein"_
*[Rec. 1968]*









Piano: Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Guest

Based on his Alkan CDs, I knew Maltempo was a super-virtuoso, so I was pretty sure this would be jaw-dropping, too. He doesn't disappoint! Excellent sound, too.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Wagner:

1. Die Walküre: Magic Fire Music
2. Rienzi: Ovature
3. Die Meistersinger: Prelude to Act III; Dance of the Apprentices; Entrance of the Meistersinger
4. Tristan und Isolde: Prelude and Liebestod

* Performed by L. Stokowski/Royal Phil. Orchestra


Anyone know what exactly I'm listening to? I'm about to google it.


----------



## Captainnumber36

This is what I found:

Arthur Rackham 's illustration to The Ride of the Valkyries. The Ride of the Valkyries (German: Walkuerenritt walkürenritt Or ritt Der) walkueren walküren is the popular term for the beginning of act 3 Of, die walkuere walküre the second of the Four Operas by richard Wagner That constitute Der. ring des nibelungen


----------



## Tchaikov6

*John Cage: Music of Changes*

*Tania Chen*


----------



## deprofundis

Greetings, today the ''plat de résistance'' is:

*Brian Ferneyhough *You guys convinced me to investigate further this gentelman, his work is highly sophisticated and complex, mind stimulating, relaxing, mathemathic, intellectual.. in other words i love his works the name of the cd is 
Les Funérailles, woww this is hudge, this is major, im flabbergeist by this brilliance, this incredible radiance of genieous at work here in the state of the art orchestration, im very impress.I thank warmly the one that introduce me to him(a TC menber) jeez thanks buddy,
:tiphat:


----------



## George O

Original Instruments: Cembalo [sup].[/sup] Harpsichord

Giovanni Picchi (1571 or 1572-1643)
details: https://www.discogs.com/Ton-Koopman-Hoogtepunten-uit-de-Klavecimbel-literatuur-Deel-1-Giovanni-Picchini/release/5879768

Ton Koopman, harpsichord
(erbaut von Willem Kroesbergen nach einem italienischen Instrument von Stephanini)

on Das Alte Werk / Telefunken (Western Germany), from 1976
originally released by Harlekijn (Netherlands) in 1976


----------



## Captainnumber36

George O, I like that man's jacket, a lot! I feel like it suits him well, it's a good look for older distinguished men.


----------



## laurie

Ralph Vaughan Williams - Dark Pastoral for Cello & Orchestra.

This would have been the second movement of RVW's cello concerto, had he finished it ...
oh, how I wish he had! . This was completed & orchestrated by David Matthews.
It is _stunning _!


----------



## Captainnumber36

Eroica - Bernstein w/ NYPO


----------



## George O

Captainnumber36 said:


> George O, I like that man's jacket, a lot! I feel like it suits him well, it's a good for older distinguished men.


How do you like him in a red sweater?










Or red trousers?


----------



## hpowders

malvinrisan said:


> Absolutely. Wagner, my favorite.


I am glad you found a composer you can be passionate about!!


----------



## Captainnumber36

The red sweater doesn't grab me as much as the first picture with the jacket, it's almost the opposite effect. The jacket in the first picture is subdued and classy, the red sweater is popping with energy and a bit too flamboyant for my tastes. 

I'm a bit of a fashion critic! .


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: late piano sonatas (Pollini); Bach: Concertos for 2 and 3 pianos (Casadesus & co.); Mozart: Portraits (Bartoli); Debussy: Piano Pieces (Crossley)


----------



## George O

Captainnumber36 said:


> The red sweater doesn't grab me as much as the first picture with the jacket, it's almost the opposite effect. The jacket in the first picture is subdued and classy, the red sweater is popping with energy and a bit too flamboyant for my tastes.
> 
> I'm a bit of a fashion critic! .


I think that may be a Christmas tree in the background of the red sweater photo. That would explain the red sweater!


----------



## Captainnumber36

George O said:


> I think that may be a Christmas tree in the background of the red sweater photo. That would explain the red sweater!


I just don't think he pulls it off as well. Perhaps green would have been better suited for him.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Julia Fischer; Yakov Kreizberg: Netherlands Chamber Orchestra perform Mozart's Violin Concertos No. 3 & 4.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1993.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Svendsen: Violin Concerto*

*Arve Tellefsen, Violin; Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Karsten Andersen*









I am really enjoying the concerto, it has a lot of variety. I know I say this about practically every composer, but he really _does_ deserve to be better known. :lol:


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Martucci: Piano Concerto No. 2*

*Gesualdo Coggi, Piano; Orchestra Sinfonica di Roma, Francesco la Vecchia*


----------



## deprofundis

Im listening to *Gombert* album by mister Paul Van Nevel pretty impressive mister Nevel and your 
Huelgas ensemble, than i will listen to modernist *Brice Pauset* and *Brian Ferneyhough* there work brilliant, people that think modernism is hopeless and sound real bad should check these two classical composer out, they are among the most interresting '' new'' composer of this era and still alive,i salute friends , followers, friendly stranger, audiophile, have a good night everyone. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

MOZART: The Horn Concertos 
/ Baumann / St Paul Chamber Orchestra / Zukerman


----------



## Pugg

Robert Gamble said:


> I have the 9th symphony from this cycle.. unlistened to as of yet.. This post moves it closer to being listened to.


Sutherland/ Horne/ Talvela....what's not to like


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Based on his Alkan CDs, I knew Maltempo was a super-virtuoso, so I was pretty sure this would be jaw-dropping, too. He doesn't disappoint! Excellent sound, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


I could just squeeze this on my birthday wish list.....


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Piano concertos 11 & 17
Lily Kraus.


----------



## tortkis

Carlos Seixas: Sonatas (V) - José Carlos Araújo (fortepiano) (melographia portugueza, 2013)











Wandering Shade said:


> Thanks for posting these excellent Seixas recordings by José Carlos Araújo: all the volumes recorded on the 1758 Antunes harpsichord (this one, and the 3rd and 7th volume) are true gems; but my favorite volume is maybe the 5th, on a fortepiano made in 1763 in Lisbon by Henrique van Casteel.


I used to think fortepiano had rather cheap sounds and didn't like it much (though I had not listened to the instrument often), but this recording is revealing. The sound of fortepiano played by Araújo is deep and refined with great clarity. The rustling mechanical sounds are noticeable (I think the sounds of keys pressed?) but not bothering at all.　(Actually, I like this sort of non-musical sounds of the instrument itself.)


----------



## Pugg

*Hummel*: Piano Concertos
Stephen Hough.


----------



## Pugg

*Vinyl.*

​*Elena Souliotis *: Donizetti/ Verdi arias.
Vinyl.


----------



## Wandering Shade

tortkis said:


> Carlos Seixas: Sonatas (V) - José Carlos Araújo (fortepiano) (melographia portugueza, 2013)
> 
> I used to think fortepiano had rather cheap sounds and didn't like it much (though I had not listened to the instrument often), but this recording is revealing. The sound of fortepiano played by Araújo is deep and refined with great clarity. The rustling mechanical sounds are noticeable (I think the sounds of keys pressed?) but not bothering at all.　(Actually, I like this sort of non-musical sounds of the instrument itself.)


I love the action noise in these very early fortepianos, too: it's part of their fragile, delicate sound. It's not only the sound of keys pressed, I think, but the whole escapement action in its earliest (and clever) design, since these mid 18th-c. Portuguese instruments are very similar to the first fortepianos built by Cristofori 50 years earlier. I found an excellent video showing how it works on YouTube:






If you enjoy the sound of these instruments, I suggest you listen to the recordings made on the 1767 Manuel Antunes fortepiano now in the National Music Museum in Vermillion (SD): Susanne Skyrm, _Treasures of Iberian Keyboard Music_ (Music & Arts) or Edward Parmentier, _The Portuguese Fortepiano · 18th-Century Iberian Keyboard Music_ (Wildboar). And to those made on the earliest pianoforte known, the 1720 Cristofori in the Metropolitan: it's moving that Mieczysław Horszowski, at age 85, recorded on this instrument the first printed music specifically intended for the piano, Lodovico Giustini's twelve _Sonate da cimbalo di piano e forte detto volgarmente di martelletti_ (1732).


----------



## Pugg

​Spring is really upon us.

*Vivaldi: Four Seasons*

Felix Ayo/ I Musici.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Don Carlo*
Four-act version

Eugenio Fernandi (Don Carlo), Sena Jurinac (Elisabetta), Giulietta Simionato (Eboli), Ettore Bastianini (Rodrigo), Cesare Siepi (Filippo II), Marco Stefanoni (Il Grande Inquisitore), Nicola Zaccaria (Un Frate), Norbert Balatsch (Tebaldo), Carlo Schmidt (Il Conte di Lerma), Norman Foster (Un Araldo Reale), Anneliese Rothenberger (Una voce dal cielo)

Chor der Wiener Staatsoper & Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach BrandenBurgische Konzerte No.1- 3- 6 Ton Koopman


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ludwig van Beethoven:
- Symphony No.2
- Fidelio, Egmont & King Stephen Overtures 
Pierre Monteux & the London Symphony Orchestra*









Wonderful performances from a strong and consistent Beethoven cycle. This set introduced me to Monteux and made me an instant fan. His Beethoven would make my Top 5 easily - possibly my top 3.

This recording of the Second Symphony is a brilliant example. It is full of life, energy and performed with enthusiasm and care - more than just an exercise or for the sake of completing a cycle. The LSO present themselves in a fantastic light and give everything to the Maestro.


----------



## Pugg

*Adam : Giselle.*
L.S.O Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## chill782002

It's always interesting to hear a composer interpret his own music, particularly the 3rd Piano Concerto, which in my opinion is the finest that Prokofiev wrote.


----------



## Judith

chill782002 said:


> View attachment 94240
> 
> 
> It's always interesting to hear a composer interpret his own music, particularly the 3rd Piano Concerto, which in my opinion is the finest that Prokofiev wrote.


Was featured in Building a Library on BBC Radio 3 at weekend!


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> *Hummel*: Piano Concertos
> Stephen Hough.


Listened to this one yesterday! Love it! Thank you Pugg for recommending it to me!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*: Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 53

Romance in F minor, Op. 11

Itzhak Perlman (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*

_Piano Sonata No. 16 in G, Op. 31/1_
*[Rec. 1969]*
_Piano Sonata No. 17 in D minor, Op. 31/2 "Tempest"_
*[Rec. 1967]*
_Piano Sonata No. 18 in E-flat, Op. 31/3_
*[Rec. 1969]*









_Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp, Op. 78 "A Therese"
Piano Sonata No. 25 in G, Op. 79_
*[Rec. 1969]*
_Piano Sonata No. 26 in E-flat, Op. 81a "Les Adieux"_
*[Rec. 1966]*
_Piano Sonata No. 27 in E minor, Op. 90_
*[Rec. 1969]*









_Piano Sonata No. 28 in A, Op. 101
Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat, Op. 106 "Hammerklavier"_
*[Rec. 1969]*









_Piano Sonata No. 30 in E, Op. 109_
*[Rec. 1969]*
_Piano Sonata No. 31 in A-flat, Op. 110_
*[Rec. 1968]*
_Piano Sonata No. 32 in C minor, Op. 111_
*[Rec. 1966]*









Piano: Daniel Barenboim

After revisiting this cycle my view has not change. It's not Barenboim's best. There are definitely some interesting moments but overall, it falls a bit flat. His later cycles were much better played, and on the whole better conceived. Still, it's interesting to see the growth of an artist, even one that I've never been "overly ecstatic" about when it comes to his Beethoven solo piano recordings.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Szymanowski*: _Litany to the Virgin Mary, Stabat Mater & Symphony No._ 3 'Song of the Night'
Aleksandra Kurzak (soprano), Agnieszka Rehlis (mezzo-soprano), Dmitry Korchak (tenor) & Artur Ruciński (baritone)

Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir, Jacek Kaspszyk.

New arrival......


----------



## chill782002

Judith said:


> Was featured in Building a Library on BBC Radio 3 at weekend!


Interesting, thank you. I got my copy about 20 years ago and still dig it out once in a while.


----------



## Vasks

*Auber - Overture to "L'Enfant prodique" (Anderson/Sterling)
Saint-Saens - Elegie, Op. 143 (Graffin/Hyperion)
Faure - 4 Barcarolles, Opp.26, 41, 42 & 44 (Owen/Avie)
Chausson - Soir de fete (Serebrier/MHS)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Weber*: Konzertstück in F minor, Op. 79 for piano & orchestra
Piano Concerto No. 1 in C major, J. 98, Op. 11
Piano Concerto No. 2 in E flat major, J. 155, Op. 32

Peter Rosel (piano)

Dresden Staatskapelle, Herbert Blomstedt.


----------



## George O

Humphrey Searle (1915-1982)

Symphony No. 1, op 23 (1952-1953)
-London Philharmonic Orchestra / Sir Adrian Boult
-originally released on Decca in 1960

Symphony No. 2, op 33 (1956-1958)
-London Philharmonic Orchestra / Josef Krips

on Lyrita (England), from 1975

5 stars










Humphrey Searle and cat










Humphrey Searle record and cat


----------



## Pugg

​*Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
*
Elena Souliotis (Santuzza), Mario del Monaco (Turiddu), Tito Gobbi (Alfio), Stefania Malagù (Lola), Anna Di Stasio (Lucia)

Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia,, Silvio Varviso

*Leoncavallo : Pagliacci*
James McCracken, Pilar Lorengar, Robert Merrill and Tom Krause

Orchestra & Chorus Of The Accademia Nazionale Di Santa Cecilia, Rome* conducted by Lamberto Gardell


----------



## Sonata

Beethoven #7
Bruckner #3

I enjoy this Beethoven #7 much more than the Krips with the LSO that I've usually listened to.


----------



## Heliogabo

_Brahms string quartets 1 & 2
Tákacs_

It's misterius to me why most people here in TC doesn´t seem to enjoy that much Brahms' string quartets.
I like them a lot and could put them at the same level of Beethoveen's middle string quartets and Schubert's lasts (don't kill me!). 
Find them also exemplary of what Schoenberg called the "progressive" style in Brahms' music.


----------



## Selby




----------



## Robert Gamble

Bizet by Beecham.


----------



## realdealblues

Robert Gamble said:


> Bizet by Beecham.
> 
> View attachment 94252


Must be on a similar wavelength...Bizet by Ansermet

*Georges Bizet*

_Patrie Overture_
*[Rec. 1954]*
_Carmen Suites
L'Arlesienne Suites_
*[Rec. 1958]*
_Jeux D'Enfants, Op. 22
La Jolie Fille De Perth Suite
Symphony In C Major_
*[Rec. 1960]*









Ernest Ansermet/L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Sorry people! Have nothing to brag about  Oh, I did make myself a playlist on spotify with Spanish guitarmusic. Mompou, Garcia Abril, Asencio, Albeniz, Rodrigo, Torroba & Llobet with various artist.


----------



## Merl

I love Symphony 3 from this set. Gergiev's best account for me.


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*

_Cello Sonata No. 1 in F, Op. 5/1
Cello Sonata No. 2 in G minor, Op. 5/2
Cello Sonata No. 3 in A, Op. 69
Cello Sonata No. 4 in C, Op. 102/1
Cello Sonata No. 5 in D, Op. 102/2
Variations On "Ein Madchen Oder Weibchen", Op. 66
Variations On "See The Conqu'ring Hero Comes", WoO. 45
Variations On Mozart's "Bei Mannern", WoO 46_
*[Rec. 1970, Live]*









Cello: Jacqueline Du Pre
Piano: Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Pat Fairlea

William Alwyn: Oboe Concerto. Wonderful. If you enjoy RVW and Finzi, try Alwyn as well.


----------



## Heliogabo

Inspired by my own post on Violin concerto's recent thread I'm listenting to:










I guess Bach's concertos never sounded that italian (nor even with Biondi). A lovely performance...


----------



## millionrainbows

Don't let the unassuming cover fool you; this is an excellent recording taken
from the original 35mm tape.


----------



## Guest

Lusty Gallant Paul O'Dette Music of England's golden age.


----------



## millionrainbows

String Trio.


----------



## laurie

George O said:


> Humphrey Searle record and cat


 Emma is looking lovely today ..... who's her cute canine friend?


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 21 in C, Op.53 "Waldstein"/23 in F Minor, Op.57 "Appassionata"/28 in A, Op.101/30 in E, Op.109 Solomon

Four of Beethoven's finest played by one of the finest Beethoven players who ever lived (indeed, one of the finest pianists who ever lived.) Solomon never lets you down, these are performances to return to again and again, which I have done ever since I was given this set for a birthday present in 1981. For those of you who are curious about Solomon's Beethoven playing I do recommend wholeheartedly the film of him playing the "Appassionata" on youtube.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 94256
> 
> 
> Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 21 in C, Op.53 "Waldstein"/23 in F Minor, Op.57 "Appassionata"/28 in A, Op.101/30 in E, Op.109 Solomon
> 
> Four of Beethoven's finest played by one of the finest Beethoven players who ever lived (indeed, one of the finest pianists who ever lived.) Solomon never lets you down, these are performances to return to again and again, which I have done ever since I was given this set for a birthday present in 1981. For those of you who are curious about Solomon's Beethoven playing I do recommend wholeheartedly the film of him playing the "Appassionata" on youtube.


I have that box set. Solomon's playing is engaging and forceful. I think he was at his best in the later sonatas. Fascinating performances and good sound quality.


----------



## bharbeke

I am still journeying through the massive (almost) Complete Brahms Edition. Most of what I have heard recently is just okay. I am not sure if I recommended the Op. 63 lieder, but if not, then I will now.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1977 - '83.


----------



## Barbebleu

Elsie Morison singing The Sun Whose Rays Are All Ablaze from The Mikado. Just delightful.


----------



## Guest

Tartarzan National Symphony Orchestra/Alexander Sladkovsky - Rachmaninov Symphony No. 1.






I just discovered this splendid orchestra yesterday on Foxtel Arts playing Tchaikovsky's "Manfred Symphony". I'd never heard of them before and after some research I found that the eminently delectable and talented Sladkovksy has a recording contract with this excellent orchestra. Highly recommended!!


----------



## Blancrocher

Satie: Piano Music (Ciccolini); Strauss/Mahler: Metamorphoses, Symphony 6 (Barbirolli); Carter: Piano Music (Oppens)


----------



## Barbebleu

Victoria de Los Angeles singing Barrera & Calleja: Adios, Granada by Cases arr. by Los Angeles. Stunning.


----------



## Barbebleu

Blancrocher said:


> Satie: Piano Music (Ciccolini); Strauss/Mahler: Metamorphoses, Symphony 6 (Barbirolli); Carter: Piano Music (Oppens)


Blancrocher, you don't make it easy to post likes by mixing and matching your listening. I gave a like for the Mahler/Strauss but I would happily body-swerve the Satie and Carter.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Moszkowski: Violin Concerto*

*Tasmin Little, Violin; BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra Martyn Brabbins*


----------



## Barbebleu

Blancrocher said:


> Satie: Piano Music (Ciccolini); Strauss/Mahler: Metamorphoses, Symphony 6 (Barbirolli); Carter: Piano Music (Oppens)


I should qualify and say that there is nothing intrinsically wrong with either Satie or Carter, they're just not my taste. So more power to you Blancrocher. I'm always intrigued by the variety of styles that appeal to the same person. My music loving friends think that I'm too eclectic for my own good and can't possibly be appreciating such a diverse bunch of styles and genres. My response to that is usually rearrange these words into a well-known phrase or saying - stuffed get!.:lol:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sir Malcolm Arnold: Dances - English, Scottish, Cornish, Irish & Welsh
Andrew Penny & the Queensland Symphony Orchestra*

On first listen, very impressed with the English Dances - both sets are full of life, very energetic and engaging. They certainly have Arnold's distinct style running through them.

I cannot comment on the rest as yet.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Tchaikov6

*Gade: Elverskud*

*Susanne Elmark, Anne Margrethe Dahl, Kirsten Dolberg, Guido Paevatalu, Gert Henning-Jensen, Steve Byriel, Elisabeth Westenholtz; Tivolis Symphony Orchestra and Concert Choir, Michael Schonwandt*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1993.


----------



## ldiat

this is weird only 7 views


----------



## George O

laurie said:


> Emma is looking lovely today ..... who's her cute canine friend?


That's Maxwell, her best friend.

A couple photos at this TC link: http://www.talkclassical.com/44076-companion-animals-non-human-18.html?highlight=#post1237568


----------



## Captainnumber36

Voces Intimae - Schubert Piano Trios No. 1 & 2.


----------



## pmsummer

Kenari Saxophone Quartet


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Captainnumber36

SQ No. 13 Beethoven - Tokyo SQ


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Piano concertos 1-2-3-4

Lili Klaus.


----------



## Bruce

*Catching up with Schoenberg*

While catching up on current listening, I'm listening to:

Schoenberg's Violin Concerto, as played brilliantly by Hilary Hahn.


----------



## Bruce

Kontrapunctus said:


> Based on his Alkan CDs, I knew Maltempo was a super-virtuoso, so I was pretty sure this would be jaw-dropping, too. He doesn't disappoint! Excellent sound, too.


I'll definitely have to check this one out. I recently became aquainted with Lyapunov's Etudes, and really enjoyed them.


----------



## Bruce

*Red Sweater*



George O said:


> How do you like him in a red sweater?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or red trousers?


Well, he looks happier in a red sweater, at least.:lol:


----------



## Bruce

*Very good question*



Heliogabo said:


> It's misterius to me why most people here in TC doesn´t seem to enjoy that much Brahms' string quartets.
> I like them a lot and could put them at the same level of Beethoveen's middle string quartets and Schubert's lasts (don't kill me!).
> Find them also exemplary of what Schoenberg called the "progressive" style in Brahms' music.


I have to admit, it's a little mysterious to me why I am a bit lukewarm to them myself. Same with his quintets, sextets, and piano quartets. I love Brahms's orchestral and piano music, but for some reason I struggle with his chamber music. I keep trying, though.

After posting this, I thought a bit about Brahms's Quartets, and checked the list of the 200 best quartets curated by Turnabout-Vox. Brahms's three quartets made a very respectable showing on this list, coming in at 45, 50 and 63. So perhaps the people here in TC aren't all that unhappy with Brahms's quartets.


----------



## Bruce

*Agreement*



Pat Fairlea said:


> William Alwyn: Oboe Concerto. Wonderful. If you enjoy RVW and Finzi, try Alwyn as well.


I agree, wholeheartedly! Alwyn was a wonderful composer. I've not heard his oboe concerto, but I love his symphonies and piano concerti. Give Rawsthorne a try, too.


----------



## Bruce

*Opinion on Carter*



Blancrocher said:


> Satie: Piano Music (Ciccolini); Strauss/Mahler: Metamorphoses, Symphony 6 (Barbirolli); Carter: Piano Music (Oppens)


How do you compare Oppens with other pianists' approach to Carter's music? I love the way she plays his sonata, but was left a little cold by her take on Night Fantasies. I prefer Rosen in the latter work, myself.


----------



## Bruce

*T&I*

Tristan und Isolde for me today (and yesterday. It's kind of long, and my time was a bit limited yesterday).

Karl Bohm's 1966 recording with the Bayreuther Festspiel, with Nilsson, Windgassen, Ludwig, Talvela and company.


----------



## Pugg

realdealblues said:


> *Ludwig Van Beethoven*
> 
> _Cello Sonata No. 1 in F, Op. 5/1
> Cello Sonata No. 2 in G minor, Op. 5/2
> Cello Sonata No. 3 in A, Op. 69
> Cello Sonata No. 4 in C, Op. 102/1
> Cello Sonata No. 5 in D, Op. 102/2
> Variations On "Ein Madchen Oder Weibchen", Op. 66
> Variations On "See The Conqu'ring Hero Comes", WoO. 45
> Variations On Mozart's "Bei Mannern", WoO 46_
> *[Rec. 1970, Live]*
> 
> View attachment 94255
> 
> 
> Cello: Jacqueline Du Pre
> Piano: Daniel Barenboim


Such a wonderful combination, music _and_ musicians. :tiphat:
( And your taste of course)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Szymanowski*: Frank Peter Zimmermann (violin)
Violin Concerto No. 1, Op. 35
Violin Concerto No. 2, Op. 61

Warsaw Philharmonic, Antoni Wit

Frank Peter Zimmermann (violin)
Perhaps the Britten also, not sure yet


----------



## bharbeke

Brahms: 15 German folk children's songs, WoO 31 (Edith Mathis, Karl Engel)

These stood out from the pack of Brahms vocal music to me. Edith Mathis has a lovely voice that goes so well with this music.


----------



## Pugg

​

*Gré Brouwestijn* sings opera arias.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde*
Christa Ludwig, Rene Kollo,

Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein

recoded 1972.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bernstein*:Symphony No. 1 'Jeremiah'
Jennifer Johnson Cano (mezzo-soprano)

Symphony No. 2 'The Age of Anxiety'
_Jean-Yves Thibaudet_, (piano)

Baltimore Symphony Orchestra, Marin Alsop


----------



## Merl

I must admit that when I first got Chailly's Mahler cycle I found it very good but felt there was something missing and that summary remains true of some of the set. However, after listening to it again, this week, I've warmed more and more to the qualities of the cycle. These are, sonically, stunning recordings. Some still don't quite live with the very best but the 3rd, for me, is exceptional (and I've never liked the 3rd very much - it's too long, IMO). However, the one I really rate is the 9th. This may not displace Karajan's wonderful live recording at the top of my tree but it is a superb account. The playing is of the very highest calibre and the finale is just spectacular. A broad, powerful reading with dynamics that will have the neighbours running for cover at high volume. It's always good to revisit a performance.


----------



## Bruce

*Insomnia*

Being unable to sleep, turning to some more pleasant activity than tossing and turning:

Brahms - String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51, No. 1 (Amadeus Quartet) (via the Naxos Music Library)







This is perhaps my favorite among the 3 in the Opus 51 set.

And Weber - Clarinet Quartet in B-flat, Op. 34 (Stoltzman with the Tokyo String Quartet)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
*
Anna Moffo (Lucia), Carlo Bergonzi (Edgardo), Mario Sereni (Enrico), Ezio Flagello (Raimondo), Pierre Duval (Arturo), Corinna Vozza (Alisa), Vittorio Pandano (Normanno)

RCA Italiana Opera Chorus and Orchestra, Georges Prêtre.


----------



## Judith

Listening to Schumann

Violin Concerto
Cello Concerto
Violin Concerto

Yes you've read it right! Driving me nuts as I'm sure there are similarities between the two as I've mentioned before, especially the last movement! What does anyone else think.

No need to tell you who are performing these beautiful concertos lol!


----------



## dillonp2020

Literally at the moment, Beethoven's 6th symphony, second movement.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann - Works for Clarinet & Piano*

Romances (3), Op. 94/Transcriptions for clarinet and piano: Herzeleid, Op. 107 No. 1; Die Spinnerin, Op. 107 No. 4; Sängers Trost, Op. 127 No. 1; Abenlied, Op. 107 No. 6/Stücke im Volkston (5), Op. 102

Transcriptions for clarinet and piano: Mein schöner Stern!, Op. 101 No. 4; Dein Angesicht, Op. 127 No. 2; Abenlied für Klavier vierhändig; Nachlicht, Op. 96 No. 1

Fantasiestücke, Op. 73

_Martin Fröst (clarinet), Roland Pöntinen (piano)_


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven*: Sonate für Klavier Nr. 30 E-Dur op. 109/ Nr. 32 c-moll op. 111
*Schubert*: Impromptus op. 90 D 899 Nr. 1-4
Artur Schnabel


----------



## Barbebleu

Schubert's Death and the Maiden in the arrangement for strings by Mahler played by the Praga Camerata. Excellent stuff.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ludwig van Beethoven: String Quartets Op.18 No.1-3
The Amadeus Quartet*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ries*: Concerto for Two Horns, WoO 19
Teunis van der Zwart & Erwin Wieringa (horns)

Violin Concerto, Op. 24
Anton Steck (violin)

Die Raeuberbraut (Overture)
Die Hexe von Gyllensteen (Overture)

Die Koelner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens


----------



## Vasks

*Chadwick - Concert Overture: Thalia (Schermerhorn/Naxos)
MacDowell - Second Modern Suite (Tanyel/Hyperion)
Sowerby - Theme in Yellow (Freeman/Cedille)*


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*

_Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 "Choral"_
*[Rec. 1967]*









Soloists: Heather Harper, Helen Watts, Alexander Young, Donald McIntyre
Leopold Stokowski/London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Joseph Haydn: String Quartets Op76 No.1-6
The Takács Quartet*

From Beethoven to Haydn. I tend to prefer Haydn's String Quartet output to that of both Beethoven and Mozart, not to dismiss their works for a second.

These recordings opened my ears to String Quartets and I continue to regard them highly.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

realdealblues said:


> *Ludwig Van Beethoven*
> 
> _Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 "Choral"_
> *[Rec. 1967]*
> 
> View attachment 94277
> 
> 
> Soloists: Heather Harper, Helen Watts, Alexander Young, Donald McIntyre
> Leopold Stokowski/London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus


I didn't know this recording existed, how is it?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Symphony no6 / overture: Leonore 
Royal Concertgebouw orchestra/ Bernard Haitink.


----------



## jim prideaux

during a timely hiatus at work I am now listening to YT...Bernstein and the VPO performing Mahler's 3rd. I will not get anywhere near the end but it is a work I have no idea about and need to start somewhere.


----------



## realdealblues

AClockworkOrange said:


> I didn't know this recording existed, how is it?


I've always liked it. Sound is a bit dated/a little congested in loud parts, but perfectly listenable. It was originally recorded by Decca's Phase 4 Stereo process where they had a bunch of channels at the mixing console which they would use to pan sounds and make effects bounce from one speaker to the other, etc. Stokowski used this to his advantage and did his usually studio tricks on it so that the solo instruments are all higher when they need to be, the strings are up front for the most part and the singers are all way in front of the orchestra in the finale. Some people say obviously this doesn't sound like real life, because in a live performance things are more blended but if you've always wanted to hear the singing more pronounced this is a great recording to have.

Tempos are surprisingly quick although they do slow down a little in the final movement at times but Stokowski was also 85 years old when he recorded it. He could be the oldest person to ever conduct Beethoven's 9th. Seems like he tinkered a little bit with the orchestration of the cymbals in the finale but yeah, it's Stokowski. Worth hearing if you're a Stokowski fan.


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi: Aida*

Montserrat Caballé (Aida), Plácido Domingo (Radamès), Fiorenza Cossotto (Amneris), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Ramfis), Piero Cappuccilli (Amonasro), Luigi Roni (The King of Egypt), Nicola Marinucci (Messenger) & Esther Casas (Priestess)

Royal Opera Chorus & New Philharmonia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Virgil Thomson, The River*

This is great fun. It's like the soundtrack to a ride in Frontierland at Disneyland.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

realdealblues said:


> I've always liked it. Sound is a bit dated/a little congested in loud parts, but perfectly listenable. It was originally recorded by Decca's Phase 4 Stereo process where they had a bunch of channels at the mixing console which they would use to pan sounds and make effects bounce from one speaker to the other, etc. Stokowski used this to his advantage and did his usually studio tricks on it so that the solo instruments are all higher when they need to be, the strings are up front for the most part and the singers are all way in front of the orchestra in the finale. Some people say obviously this doesn't sound like real life, because in a live performance things are more blended but if you've always wanted to hear the singing more pronounced this is a great recording to have.
> 
> Tempos are surprisingly quick although they do slow down a little in the final movement at times but Stokowski was also 85 years old when he recorded it. He could be the oldest person to ever conduct Beethoven's 9th. Seems like he tinkered a little bit with the orchestration of the cymbals in the finale but yeah, it's Stokowski. Worth hearing if you're a Stokowski fan.


Thanks Realdealblues, I am certainly a Stokowski fan so I will definitely give this recording a listen later this evening via streaming. The sound quality won't be a problem from what you say, I tend to prefer older analogue recordings such as Furtwängler (my introduction and still a favourite), Klemperer, Walter and Beecham et al.

I generally like Stokowski's tinkering, it rarely ever detracts from the work and he had a great instinct. His orchestral transcriptions of Bach et al. caught my ear and hooked me in. His tinkering in Wagner and Mussorgsky for concert performances were also very rewarding.

Stokowski, reminds me of Monteux and Klemperer in the drive to keep going and maintaining their own standards.


----------



## chill782002

Medtner was every bit the equal of Rachmaninov and Scriabin when it came to solo piano compositions in my view, even if he never achieved a similar level of fame during his lifetime or afterwards.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1973/4 at St. John's, Smith Square, London. Recording Engineer: Stanley Goodall.


----------



## deprofundis

Dear distinguished ladie's & gentelmen of Talk classical friend and followers, friendly stranger, i'm listening to my newest purchased and what find i made...

*Orlande de Lassus*: requiem a 5 + motets on the label ( toccata classic) it's a wonderful cd so far, a keeper for sure!

And i bought a suprise i haven't heard yet but soundz promessing has hell..

*O florens rosa '' la rossignol''* featuring awesome renaissance music whit some big name and anonymeous piece

Have a nice day everyone!!! :tiphat:


----------



## bharbeke

Brahms: Eight Pieces for Piano, Op. 76 (Vasary)
Brahms: Variations on a Theme of Paganini, Op. 35 (Vasary)

Brahms piano music is sounding very good to me this morning.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Schoenberg and Dutilleux tonight. The Schoenberg opera is, I believe, his third-longest work (after _Gurre-Lieder_ and _Moses und Aron_) and yet probably one of the most ignored; presumably the complexity of Schoenberg's 12-tone music didn't - and still doesn't - dovetail well with the comedic aspects of the admittedly thin modish plot which may have been better served by the jazzier inclinations of Hindemith, Schulhoff, Wolpe or Krenek.

_Von heute auf morgen (From One Day to the Next)_ - opera in one act op.32 [Libretto: Max Blonda - actually a pseudonym for Gertrud, Schoenberg's wife] (1928-29):










_L'arbre des songes (The Tree of Dreams)_ - concerto for violin and orchestra (1983-85), _La geôle (The Prison)_ - song for voice and orchestra [Text: J. Cassou] (1944), _Deux sonnets de Jean Cassou_ - two songs for baritone and orchestra (1954) and _Mystère de l'instant_ for strings, cimbalom and percussion (1989):










Piano Sonata (1948), _Three Preludes_ (1973/1977/1988), _Au gré des ondes_ (1946), _Bergerie_ (1947), _Blackbird_ (1950), _Tous les chemins mènent à Rome_ (1947), _Résonances_ (1965), _Petit air à dormir debout_ (1981) and _Mini-prélude en éventail_ (????):


----------



## Barbebleu

Handel Keyboard Suites played by Keith Jarrett. Exquisite stuff unjustly neglected and beautifully played. The A Major suite in particular is superb.


----------



## chill782002

There's something special about hearing these on a fortepiano, particularly when played by a virtuoso like Richard Lester. One can almost imagine wandering around the grounds of Schloss Esterhazy on a summer afternoon 250 years ago and hearing the music drifting from one of the open windows...


----------



## Barbebleu

chill782002 said:


> View attachment 94291
> 
> 
> There's something special about hearing these on a fortepiano, particularly when played by a virtuoso like Richard Lester. One can almost imagine wandering around the grounds of Schloss Esterhazy on a summer afternoon 250 years ago and hearing the music drifting from one of the open windows...


Richard Lester - didn't he direct the Beatles' first two films. didn't realise he was branching out into late baroque fortepiano playing.


----------



## jim prideaux

first listen to a newly acquired and rather splendid CD.....Dvorak's 3rd and 6th Symphonies performed by Serebrier and the Bournemouth S.O.


----------



## pmsummer

LES GRANDES EAUX MUSICALES DE VERSAILLES
_Chefs-d'œuvre des règnes de Louis XIII et Louis XIV_
J*ean-Baptiste Lully, Marin Marais, Mr. de Sainte-Colombe, others*
Le Concert des Nations
Jordi Savall - director
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Franck, Symphony in D minor*

Charles Dutoit and the Montreal Symphony.

Dutoit performs this in the way that I personally want this symphony to sound.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahler Symphony 10: Rudolf Barshai, Junge Deutsche Philharmonie:


----------



## Captainnumber36

Isaac Stern; Leonard Bernstein: New York Philharmonic Orchestra Perform Beethoven's Violin Concerto


----------



## Guest

Dufay Secular songs CD3 :angel:


----------



## Harmonie

The Chorus "Plorate filii Israel" from Carissimi's Historia De Jepthe






Depressing closing choruses from Baroque operas and oratorios give me life.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Piano Music, Art of Fugue (Tureck, Rosen); Sonatas and Partitas (Szeryng, 1955); Haydn: Last String Quartets (L'Archibudelli); Dutilleux/Lutoslawski: Cello Concertos (Rostropovich, Baudo, etc.)


----------



## Blancrocher

Bruce said:


> How do you compare Oppens with other pianists' approach to Carter's music? I love the way she plays his sonata, but was left a little cold by her take on Night Fantasies. I prefer Rosen in the latter work, myself.


I like them both: Rosen and Oppens are the 2 I've kept (and Rosen always sounds especially sweet to me, perhaps because of his personal relationship to the composer).

For the Night Fantasies, I also really like Aimard, though I'm not as keen on his Ravel pairing).


----------



## Bruce

*A Quintet and some concertos*

Wednesday night accompanied by:

Mozart - String Quintet in G minor, K.516 (Grumiaux and others)








And for concertos:





















beginning with Schönberg's Piano Concerto (Amanie Malling and Michael Schønwandt/Danish NSO)

followed by Ole Bull's Violin Concerto in A (Annar Follesø with Ole Kristian Ruud/Norwegian RSO)

finishing with a classic performance of Brahms's First Piano Concerto in D minor played by Arthur Rubinstein and Fritz Reiner conducting the Chicago SO


----------



## Captainnumber36

Emmy Verhey; Hans Vonk: Utrecht Symphony Orchestra perform Beethoven's Violin Concerto.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 29*

This is a great interpretation, HIP or not.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Symphonies
No.22 -"The Philosopher"/No.53 - "L'Impériale"/No.63 - "La Roxelane

No.103 - "Drum Roll"( alternative finale) 
Antal Dorati conducting.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Igor Markevitch: London Symphony Orchestra perform Tchaikovsky's 5th and 6th Symphonies.


----------



## tortkis

Ernest Chausson (1855-1899): String Quartet Op. 35 & Concert Op. 21 - Schoenberg Quartet (Etcetera)








String Quartet in C major op.35
Concert op.21 in D major for piano, violin and string quartet


----------



## Pugg

*Danill Trifonov plays Chopin.*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler: Symphony no 6*

New York Philharmonic / Leonard Bernstein conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach:* Piano concert 5/ Partitas 5 & 6
Glenn Gould / Bernstein


----------



## Merl

This morning's drive into work was accompanied by Disc 7 of this terrific collection. Ruud and the Bergen posse play the Holberg Suite beautifully. The sound on this set is as good as I've heard anywhere. Beautiful and a firm favourite.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Nabucco
*
_Elena Souliotis _(Abigaille), Tito Gobbi (Nabucco), Carlo Cava (Zaccaria), Bruno Prevedi (Ismaele), Dora Carral (Fenena), Giovanni Foiani (Gran Sacerdote), Walter Kräutler (Abdallo), Anna d'Auria (Anna)

Konzertvereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor, Wiener Opernorchester, Lamberto Gardelli.


----------



## Guest

W.A.Mozart symphonies 33-34 English Chamber Orchestra Jeffrey Tate


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sir Hubert Parry: Symphony No.5
Sir Adrian Boult & the London Philharmonic Orchestra*

A wonderful Symphony performed with great beauty and power. A perfect start to the day.


----------



## Marinera

*Biber - Rosary sonatas*, Kaakinen-Pilch - violin, Battalia
*Maria Cristina Kiehr - Canta la Maddalena*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*:
Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622

*Spohr*:
Clarinet Concerto No. 1 in C minor, Op. 26

*Weber*:
Clarinet Concerto No. 2 in E flat Major, Op. 74

_Gervase de Peyer_ (clarinet)

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis & Peter Maag


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*:tring Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
arr. string orchestra

String Quartet No. 14 in C sharp minor, Op. 131
arr. string orchestra

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss: * Scenes from Salome and Elektra

_Inge Borkh (soprano), Frances Yeend (soprano), Paul Schoeffler (baritone)
_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, _Fritz Reiner_


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Bruce said:


> I agree, wholeheartedly! Alwyn was a wonderful composer. I've not heard his oboe concerto, but I love his symphonies and piano concerti. Give Rawsthorne a try, too.


Agree re Rawsthorne. And John Ireland. There was a surprising amount of really fine music written in Britain 1900-1960-ish. I'm not sure why Alwyn, in particular, has been overshadowed. Possibly because he's not quite of the English Pastoral school (RVW, Holst, Elgar) and not quite of the Modern school (Britten, Tippett), but draws on both and integrates them brilliantly.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Sir Malcolm Arnold: Dances - English, Scottish, Cornish, Irish & Welsh
> Andrew Penny & the Queensland Symphony Orchestra*
> 
> On first listen, very impressed with the English Dances - both sets are full of life, very energetic and engaging. They certainly have Arnold's distinct style running through them.
> 
> I cannot comment on the rest as yet.


I love this CD. It's the full gamut of Arnold from the engagingly melodic early pieces to the darker, more expressive later works as his mental health went increasingly off the rails. And there is a superb impersonation of a Salvation Army band in the Cornish Dances.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 25*

That cover is a little weird. She looks like she's thinking, "Watch the hand, mister."


----------



## Sonata

Idomeneo, conducted by Colin Davis.









Some very pleasant string quartets by Nardini










-In Autumn, Concert Overture
-Two Elegiac Melodies
-Two Melodies for Strings


----------



## Pugg

​
*Victor Herbert: Works for Cello & Strings *

Serenade for Strings, Op. 12
Pieces (7) for Violoncello & String Orchestra
Pieces (3) for String Orchestra

Maximilian Hornung (cello)

Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim, Sebastian Tewinkel


----------



## Merl

This one for the drive home.


----------



## Bruce

*Parry*



AClockworkOrange said:


> *Sir Hubert Parry: Symphony No.5
> Sir Adrian Boult & the London Philharmonic Orchestra*
> 
> A wonderful Symphony performed with great beauty and power. A perfect start to the day.


Parry has written some really wonderful music; he's a new discovery for me. I agree; it is a perfect way to start a day!


----------



## Bruce

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mahler: Symphony no 6*
> 
> New York Philharmonic / Leonard Bernstein conducting.


I have such fond memories of this recording. It was my introduction to Mahler, and it just knocked my socks off. (Still haven't found them.)


----------



## Vasks

*Cherubini - Overture to "Elisa" (Frontalini/Nuova Era)
Clementi - Piano Sonata in C, Op. 33, No. 3 (Crowson/Eloquence)
Paganini - Violin Concerto #1 (Ricci/111)*


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*

_Piano Trio No. 1 in E-flat, Op. 1/1
Piano Trio No. 2 in G, Op. 1/2
Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 1/3
Piano Trio No. 5 in D, Op. 70/1 "Ghost"
Piano Trio No. 6 in E-flat, Op. 70/2
Piano Trio No. 7 in B-flat, Op. 97 "Archduke"
Piano Trio No. 10 in E-flat, Op. 44 "Variations On An Original Theme"
Allegretto in B-flat for Piano Trio, WoO 39
Allegretto In E-flat, for Piano Trio, H 48
10 Variations On Muller's Song "Ich Bin Der Schneider Kakadu", Op. 121A_
*[Rec. 1970]*









Violin: Pinchas Zukerman
Cello: Jacqueline Du Pre
Piano: Daniel Barenboim

I'm really an Orchestral guy so this much Chamber music in row was actually a bit rough on me, but in the end it was enjoyable to revisit these recordings. These are more emotional, romantic readings than what you hear from the more classically poised Beaux Arts Trio so they may be an acquired taste for some but still, fine playing is fine playing and there is some darn fine playing in these recordings.


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart *: Il Re Pastore
Lucia Popp/ Reri Grist/ Luigi Alva/ Nicola Monti
Recorded 1967.


----------



## realdealblues

*Carl Nielsen*

_Symphony No. 4, Op. 29 "The Inextinguishable"_
*[Rec. 1966]*









Jean Martinon/Chicago Symphony Orchestra

Back to some orchestral music for a little bit, and my favorite recording of this particular work.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988 at Danderyd Grammar School, Sweden. Recording Engineer: Siegbert Ernst.


----------



## bharbeke

Brahms: 21 Hungarian Dances WoO 1 (Kontarsky x 2)

These dances sound fantastic on piano four-hands, especially in this performance! 4 and 6 have too many minor 2nd chords or other dissonant sounds for me to probably ever like them, but everything else is marvelous.


----------



## dillonp2020

Currently the Coriolan overture by LVB


----------



## deprofundis

Hello folks, today i bought a suprise, i seen this cd by graindelavoix and i could ain't resit, i did not even ask to hear it first,
*Orazio Vecchi* is the name of the composer and this is his _requiem _qui nice i would says. see folks im still adventureous in my purchases. have a nice day everyone...


----------



## Guest

Mozart symphonies No. 36 & 38 English Chamber Orchestra Jeffrey Tate


----------



## realdealblues

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

_Symphony No. 40 in G minor, K. 475_
*[Rec. 1956]*









Otto Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Heliogabo

A very nice release: trios for horn, violin and piano by Brahms and Ligeti. The second one being an homage to the first.
Beautiful played and great sound, as usual with BIS recordings.
There´s also a solo horn piece by Kalevi Aho, intriguing enough to explore more of his music...


----------



## Vaneyes

Not essential, but some nice playing by Kupiec. Well recorded in 2013 by Peter Urban at BR Studio 2, Munich.


----------



## Heliogabo

Never heard Lutoslavski solo piano pieces. I'll check it out soon...


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 25*
> 
> That cover is a little weird. She looks like she's thinking, "Watch the hand, mister."
> 
> View attachment 94306


Uchida did not feel threatened.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*A day of British Music*

*Sir Hubert Parry - Boult Conducts Parry: Various Orchestral Works
Sir Adrian Boult & the London Philharmonic & London Symphony Orchestras

Sir Arthur Bliss: Checkmate (Complete Ballet) & Melee Fantasque 
David Lloyd-Jones & Royal Scottish National Orchestra

William Alwyn: String Quartets No.1-3
The Maggini Quartet

Brian Easdale: The Red Shoes/The Battle of the River Plate/Black Narcissus 
Rumon Gamba & the BBC National Orchestra of Wales*

























​
After starting my day with Parry's Fifth Symphony, I decided to continue listening to Parry under the baton of Boult with this collection of Orchestral pieces from Lyrita. A fantastic collection of works from this sadly neglected composer - though unless you are Ralph Vaughan Williams, Edward Elgar or Benjamin Britten if you happen to be a British Composer, you are going to get neglected unfortunately.

Next up was Sir Arthur Bliss' Checkmate Ballet, a piece I haven't listened to in a long time and again really enjoyed. David Lloyd-Jones deserves great props along with Sir Adrian Boult and particularly Vernon Handley and Richard Hickox for doing a great deal for promoting British Music. Rumon Gamba is on course to join that list too.

For a break, I switched to Chamber Music - William Alwyn's Strng Quartets No.1-3. Alwyn is a Composer I really enjoy but am less familiar with. I really enjoyed these works however and will be returning to these sooner rather than later along with David Lloyd-Jones' recordings of his Symphonies.

Finally I intended to listen to Easdale's suite from the 'The Red Shores' but I ended up listening to the whole disc. I really enjoyed this disc as a whole.

Presently I am listening to songs by Sir Arthur Sullivan performed by Mary Bevan, Ben Johnson, Ashley Riches and David Owen Norris. This is the second time I have listened to this disc and I am again really enjoying this collection. The use of three different singers is quite refreshing and adds some variety to the listening experience.


----------



## Vaneyes

Heliogabo said:


> Never heard Lutoslavski solo piano pieces. I'll check it out soon...


It's helpful chronologically, beginning with French Impressionism influence--Piano Sonata (1934). Thereafter his voice is clearer, though nothing's too challenging.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Chopin Polonaises,it is a very long time that I listened to these piano pieces,it is nice for a change.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*

So far, I've been disappointed with Szell's Brahms cycle, but the 2nd is the best of it.


----------



## Bruce

*Luto*



Vaneyes said:


> It's helpful chronologically, beginning with French Impressionism influence--Piano Sonata (1934). Thereafter his voice is clearer, though nothing's too challenging.:tiphat:


I only heard his sonata for the first time a month or two ago. I understand Lutoslawsky dismissed this as an unimportant work, but I enjoyed it, even if it's not especially profound, nor does it really reflect Lutoslawski's mature voice.


----------



## Guest

If you are in the mood for some daredevil playing of fiendishly difficult music that is very well recorded, then this ought to do it!


----------



## Blancrocher

Franck: Piano Music (Hough); Mozart: Piano Concertos (Casadesus etc.); Scarlatti: Piano Music (Fou Ts'ong); Schubert: Last Quartets (Melos); Shostakovich: Symphony 4, Jazz Suite (Rozhdestevensky etc.)


----------



## dillonp2020

As of now, Shostakovich's 5th symphony performed by Leonard Bernstein and the NY philharmonic.


----------



## George O

Allan Pettersson (1911-1980): Konsert nr 2 för violon och orkester (1977)

Ida Haendel, violin (the piece was written for her)
Radiosymfonikerna / Herbert Blomstedt

on Caprice (Sweden), from 1980
recorded 6 months before Pettersson's death

5 stars


----------



## pmsummer

CE DIABOLIC CHANT
_Ballads, Rondeaus & Virelais of the late fourteenth century_
*Suzoy, Senleches, Guido, Olivier, Galiot, Anonymous*
The Medieval Ensemble of London
Peter Davies, Timothy Davies - directors
_
Editions de L'Oiseau-Lyre_


----------



## rpc732

For my first post here, some evening listening (that's not my normal fare):

Malcolm Arnold -- Concerto No. 2 for Horn and Strings
Richard Watkins, Mark Stephenson/London Musici (Conifer)

Brahms -- String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2
Das Alban Berg Quartett (Teldec)


----------



## George O

rpc732 said:


> For my first post here, some evening listening (that's not my normal fare):
> 
> Malcolm Arnold -- Concerto No. 2 for Horn and Strings
> Richard Watkins, Mark Stephenson/London Musici (Conifer)
> 
> Brahms -- String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2
> Das Alban Berg Quartett (Teldec)


Welcome to TalkClassical!


----------



## Sonata

Pugg said:


> *Mozart *: Il Re Pastore
> Lucia Popp/ Reri Grist/ Luigi Alva/ Nicola Monti
> Recorded 1967.


This is a beautiful opera  My favorite of Mozart's early operas.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, The Lucky Hand
*

I like the music. I'm too lazy to look up the libretto, so I don't know what's going on.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Drifting into France...*

*Claude Debussy: Images
Gabriel Fauré: Requiem Op.48
Victoria De Los Angeles (Soprano), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Baritone) & Henriette Puig-Roget (Organ)
André Cluytens & the Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire 
*
From a day of British Music drifting into the French soundscape. Wonderful performances from all in both works.

If I cannot sleep, I will at least enjoy this music


----------



## drnlaw

Rutter Te Deum, Cambridge Singers. 

For very personal reasons, this will always be a special piece for me.


----------



## drnlaw

"New Litanies in memory of Jehan Alain" (2008) by Marco Lo Muscio


----------



## Bruce

*Today's nighty-night concert*

Offenbach - Overture to La Belle Hélène - from the Mercury Living Presence box set, Paul Paray/Detroit SO









Hovhaness - Symphony No. 53, Op. 377 (via Spotify) - Keith Brion/Ohio State University Concert Band








A lot of Hovhaness's are rather uninteresting, but this one isn't bad.

Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 27 in B-flat, K.595 (via the Naxos Music Library) - Ingrid Jacoby (piano); Neville Marriner/ASM








Casella - War Pages, Op. 25bis (via NML) - Francesco la Vecchia/Orchestra Sinfonica di Roma








I've been enjoying everything I've heard by Casella lately. Late Romantic style, not at all in keeping with the more fashionable music in which most of his contemporaries were composing.

And finishing with Henze - Symphony No. 5 - Marek Janowski/Rundfunk-sinfonieorchester Berlin








I can't praise Janowski's Henze cycle highly enough. A great way to end a concert.


----------



## drnlaw

Ernest Bloch - Avodath Hakodesh {Sacred Service}

- Orchestra: New York Philharmonic
- Choirs: Metropolitan Synagogue Choir, New York Community Church Choir
- Conductor: Leonard Bernstein
- Soloists: Robert Merrill (baritone), Rabbi Judah Cahn (spoken vocals)
- Year of recording: 1960

Avodath Hakodesh {Sacred Service/Servizio Sacro}, for baritone, chorus & orchestra (or piano or organ), written between 1930-1933.






Warning: Once you've listened to this performance, you'll never be satisfied with any other. I'm far from a huge Bernstein fan, but he connected with this work as no other conductor ever has. Merrill does a fine job as well.


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Piano concertos 19 & 22
Lili Kraus.


----------



## drnlaw

Pugg said:


> *Mozart*: Piano concertos 19 & 22
> Lili Kraus.


A greatly underappreciated pianist, IMO.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Uchida did not feel threatened.


She knows her conductors , speciality those who are harmless.:lol:


----------



## Pugg

rpc732 said:


> For my first post here, some evening listening (that's not my normal fare):
> 
> Malcolm Arnold -- Concerto No. 2 for Horn and Strings
> Richard Watkins, Mark Stephenson/London Musici (Conifer)
> 
> Brahms -- String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2
> Das Alban Berg Quartett (Teldec)


A very warm welcome to TalkClassical.


----------



## Pugg

Pugg said:


> She knows her conductors , speciality those who are harmless.:lol:


I am on disc four/ five now but I like her style very much.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 6 "Pathetique"
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner


----------



## tortkis

Schoenberg: Violin Concerto, A Survivor from Warsaw - Philharmonia Orchestra / Robert Craft et al. (Naxos)


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler: Symphony no 8*
Sir Georg Solti conductig


----------



## Pugg

*Fauré birthday*









​*Fauré: Requiem, Op. 48*

Barbara Hendricks, José van Dam

Orfeon Donostiarra, Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse, Michel Plasson.


----------



## jim prideaux

listened to Bryden Thomson and the LPO recording OF Walton's 1st symphony a few times over the last few days on YT and it is magnificent (to say the least!!!)......then discovered the Chandos recording is expensive, even 2nd hand...damn!


----------



## Pugg

_Eleanor Steber: Knoxville Summer of 1915 by Samuel Barber _


----------



## Pugg

*For Massenet birthday.*


​*Massenet: Thaïs*

_Renée Fleming_ (Thaïs), _Thomas Hampson _(Athanael), Giuseppe Sabbatini (Nicias), Estefano Palatchi (Palemon)

Orchestre National Bordeaux Aquitaine, Yves Abel.


----------



## rpc732

Thanks, Pugg and George, for the welcome! I'll write a post in the intro forum later...for the moment, some morning listening:

Dvorak, Symphony 7
Jiri Belohlavek/Czech Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert* - String Quartets In A Minor & B Flat Major; Quartettsatz


----------



## Guest

Flower of Chivalry Tranquil Medieval Music

No libreto included but a very attractive recording!


----------



## Pugg

​
*R. Strauss.*

Burleske, Parergon zur Sinfonia Domestica, Panathenaenzug.


----------



## Janspe

*C. Nielsen: Violin Concerto, Op. 33*
London Philharmonic Orchestra, led by Lawrence Foster
Nikolaj Znaider, violin


----------



## Sonata




----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*









_Violin Sonata No. 1 in D, Op. 12/1
Violin Sonata No. 6 in A, Op. 30/1
Violin Sonata No. 8 in G, Op. 30/3_
*[Rec. 1972]*
_Violin Sonata No. 2 in A, Op. 12/2
Violin Sonata No. 3 in E-flat, Op. 12/3
Violin Sonata No. 4 in A minor, Op. 23
Violin Sonata No. 5 in F, Op. 24 "Spring"
Violin Sonata No. 7 in C Minor, Op. 30/2_
*[Rec. 1971]*
_Violin Sonata No. 9 in A, Op. 47 "Kreutzer"
Violin Sonata No. 10 in G, Op. 96 "The Cockcrow"_
*[Rec. 1973]*

Piano: Daniel Barenboim
Violin: Pinchas Zukerman

_Clarinet Trio in B-flat, Op. 11 "Gassenhauer"_
*[Rec. 1970]*

Piano: Daniel Barenboim
Cello: Jacqueline du Pre
Clarinet: Gervase de Peyer

_Quintet For Piano And Winds in E-flat, Op. 16_
*[Rec. 1993]*

Oboe: Hansjorg Schellenberger
Clarinet: Larry Combs
Horn: Dale Clevenger
Bassoon: Daniele Damiano
Piano: Daniel Barenboim

After the marathon of Piano Trios and now the Violin Sonatas with a few miscellaneous works, I think I'm burnt out on Beethoven's Chamber Music right now.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler:* Symphony no 1

R.C.O / Leonard Bernstein conducting.


----------



## timh

Varèse Étude pour Espace.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach: * Concertos for 3 and 4 pianos

Michel Beroff, Jean-Philippe Collard, Gabriel Tacchino, Bruno Rigutto (pianos)

Ensemble Orchestral De Paris, Jean-Pierre Wallez


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Ward - Prairie Overture (Wodiczko/MHS)
Persichetti - String Quartet #1 (New Arts Qrt/ASU)
Barber - Summer Music (Dorian WW Qnt/Vox Box)
Mennin - Piano Concerto (Ogdon/RCA)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mascagni: Parisina.*

Mazzola/ Taraschenko/ et al.

Orchestre National de Montpellier L.-R. · Diemecke conducting.


----------



## Bruce

*Upside Down World*

Today will be dedicated (mostly) to an opera by Salieri:








It's a pity Salieri acquired a rather unsavory reputation through the movie Amadeus. While it was a very good film, I fear it frightened people from listening to some of his music. At least it did for me, for quite a few years. His compositional gifts were not quite the equal of Mozart, but his operas are quite good, including this one.


----------



## dillonp2020

Bach Partita no.3 performed by Yehudi Menuhin


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Robert Schumann String Quartets 1-3 by Quartetto Italiano:


----------



## bharbeke

rpc732, welcome to TalkClassical! There are a lot of interesting thoughts and pieces of knowledge floating around these parts.

I'm coming down to the last disc of the Brahms Complete Edition. It does have most everything he wrote, but there are some WoO pieces and Anh. pieces missing. Does anyone have any recommendations for good recordings of those?


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded live November 6, 2016 at Usher Hall, Edinburgh. Recording Engineer: Graeme Taylor.










Related:

https://bachtrack.com/review-mahler-sampson-runnicles-bbcsso-glasgow-november-2016

http://www.classical-music.com/magazine/current-issue/bbc-music-magazine


----------



## elgar's ghost

Tonight and possibly concluding tomorrow morning - Beethoven's String Quartets 1-6 op.18 (1798-1800):


----------



## Judith

Just listened to 
Beethoven Symphony no 1
Simon Rattle
Wiener Philharmoniker

One of CDs in cycle set


Now listening to

Shostakovitch Piano Trio no 2
Joshua Bell
Steven Isserlis
Olli Mustonen

From Best of Joshua Bell set!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*

_Mass in D major, Op. 123 "Missa Solemnis"_
*[Rec. 1993]*









Soloists: Tina Kiberg, Waltraud Meier, John Aler, Robert Holl
Orchestra: Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus
Conductor: Daniel Barenboim

This isn't really a work that resonates a lot with me. I like to hear it from time to time, but I just don't have a big connection to it. I have probably 10-20 recordings of it. I hadn't heard this recording so I decided to give it a spin. It wasn't bad by any means, but it won't replace Bernstein or Klemperer for me.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Got it for the Elgar... So far that's not disappointing one bit.


----------



## Guest

Richard Strauss

Till Eulenspiegels Lustige Streiche / Don Juan / Ein Heldenleben
Staatskapelle Dresden Rudolf Kempe


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Saint-Saens, Symphony in F major and Symphony No. 3*


----------



## rpc732

Franz Schubert -- Symphony No. 5 in B flat; Symphony No. 6 in C
Sir Thomas Beecham/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra (EMI)


----------



## Robert Gamble

Manxfeeder said:


> *Saint-Saens, Symphony in F major and Symphony No. 3*
> 
> View attachment 94343


I have this one on the way...


----------



## bharbeke

Mozart: Mass in C minor, K 427 "Great Mass" (Fricsay, Chor des Norddeutschen Rundfunks)

This recording is a step up from the last one I heard, but I still don't think this one is too great. The high point here is the Cum Sanctu Spiritu part of the Gloria.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mahler Symphony 4 performed by Esa-Pekka Salonen: Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## rpc732

Bartok -- Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
Stravinsky -- Apollon Musagete

Yevgeny Mravinsky/Leningrad Philharmonic (Melodiya)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dutilleux, Symphony No. 2*

Getting started on the Saturday Symphony.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: English Suites (Gould); Corelli: Violin Sonatas (Avison Ensemble); Couperin: Piano Music (Tharaud); Debussy, Fauré, Ravel: String Quartets (Quatuor Ebene)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Quartet No. 14, K. 387*

Comparing the Eder to the Berg, the Eder puts more nuance into it, and the sound is more recessed, making it more pleasurable to hear. The Bergs in comparison sound perfunctory, and they are so closely miked, their sound is on the harsh side. I've gone through this Berg set and thought Mozart's quartets were leaning to the boring side, but the Eders are convincing me otherwise.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Overture, The Marriage of Figaro*

This is a 1933 recording with the British Symphony Orchestra, and he shoots out of the gates at a fast clip, easing back in the second theme, and the orchestra is on the edge of their seats, probably saucer-eyed, but somehow they play with clarity.

[Note: I just reread this, and it made me laugh. I've been listening to Jack Kerouac, and I guess it rubbed off.]


----------



## Sonata

Vivaldi Bajazet


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Captainnumber36

Bruno Walter: Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra perform Mahler Symphony 9


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dutilleux:* Symphony No. 2 'Le Double'

Orchestre National de Lille, Darrell Ang.

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Symphonies 8/9/44/47/45/11/10/42
Prague Chamber Orchestra 
Charles Mackerras (Conductor)


----------



## Pugg

Blancrocher said:


> ; _Debussy, Fauré, Ravel: String Quartets (Quatuor Ebene)_


Outstanding CD, must have for every chamber music fan.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel:* Piano concertos
Valses nobles et sentimentales

_Krystian Zimerman (piano)_

Cleveland Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Captainnumber36 said:


> Bruno Walter: Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra perform Mahler Symphony 9


Which performance is this?


----------



## Guest

Fantastic playing and very well recorded.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Henri Dutilleux Symphony 2, Yan Pascal Tortelier, BBC Philharmonic:










On spotify.


----------



## Bruce

*Egge Mozart Bartók Schönberg Brahms*

Late night listening concludes with:
































*Egge *- Halling Fantasy - Håvard Gimse

*Mozart *- Piano Sonata No. 8 in A minor, K.310 - Hélène Grimaud

*Bartók *- Piano Sonata - Joseph Kalichstein

*Schönberg *- Zwei Klavierstücke, Op. 33 - Charles Rosen Actually, this is on an old cassette tape I picked out of a cut-out bin many years ago. Still sounds pretty good.

*Brahms *- Piano Sonata No. 3 in F minor, Op. 5 - Hélène Grimaud again. I really love this recording of Brahms's sonata. Grimaud is far above any other recording artist I've heard for this work.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Fauré:*/Piano Quintet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 89/ Piano Quintet No. 2 in C minor Op. 115

_Eric Le Sage_ (piano)

_Quatuor Ébène_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Mass in C major, Op. 86
Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt, Op. 112
Elegiac Song

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Robert Shaw


----------



## elgar's ghost

Up and at 'em nice and early today - starting off with Beethoven's middle quartets this morning followed by two discs of orchestral music by Debussy later on.

String Quartets nos.7-9 [_'Rasumovsky'_] in F/E-minor/C op.59 nos.1, 2 and 3 (1806), String Quartet no.10 [_'Harp'_] in E-flat op.74 (1809) and String Quartet no.11 in F-minor [_'Serioso'_] op.95 (1810 or 1811):










_Printemps_ for orchestra and chorus - re-orchestrated by H. Büsser for orchestra alone from Debussy's 1904 version for piano duet and chorus (orig. 1887 - arr. 1904 and re-arr. 1912), _Fantaisie_ for piano and orchestra (1889-90), _Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune_ (1894), _La Mer_ (1903-05), _Nocturnes_ for orchestra [plus female chorus in the final movement] (1897-99), _Images_ - Set Three for orchestra (1905-12), _Jeux (poème dansé)_ - ballet (1912-13):


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi:Stiffelio*

José Carreras (Stiffelio), Sylvia Sass (Lina), Matteo Manuguerra (Stankar), Wladimiro Ganzarolli (Jorg), Ezio Di Cesare (Raffaele), Maria Venuti (Dorotea), Thomas Moser (Federico)

Lamberto Gardelli conducting.


----------



## Guest

Manuel de Falla
Nights in the Gardens of Spain
Alicia De Larocha (piano), Rafael Fruhbeck Deburgos, London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Guest

Igor Stravinsky
Scherzo Fantastique, Op. 3 and Feu D'Artifice (Fireworks), Op. 4
Charles Dutoit/Montreal Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Guest

Maurice Ravel
La Valse
Jos van Immerseel- Anima Eterna


----------



## Guest

Claude Debussy
Le Mer
Jos van Immerseel/Anima Eterna Brugge


----------



## Guest

Paul Dukas
L'Apprenti Sorcier
Jean Fournet: Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven piano concertos - Kempff


----------



## Pugg

*Dvorák*: Symphony No.7 in D Minor; Cello Concerto in B Minor 
Heinrich Schiff, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Guest

Igor Stravinsky
Violin Concerto in D
Liana Gourdjia, Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern & Zsolt Nagy








Dmitri Shostakovich
Violin Concerto No. 1, Op. 77
Simone Lamsma, Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Reinbert de Leeuw


----------



## Guest

Mozart symphony 40 & 41 English Chamber Orchestra Jeffrey Tate


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven's Piano Concertos are amongst the finest I have ever heard! So full of Classical Era spirit, touched with Beethoven's spirit. (At least the first two, so far).

Really fun to listen to!

And Kempff is a delight to listen to.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Traverso said:


> Mozart symphony 40 & 41 English Chamber Orchestra Jeffrey Tate


Does that say 51 Mozart Symphonies? (I know there is debate on how many he wrote).


----------



## Guest

Captainnumber36 said:


> Does that say 51 Mozart Symphonies? (I know there is debate on how many he wrote).


Indeed 51 symphonies 
In the Hogwood box are 41 symphonies plus 27 other symphonic works and alternative versions of Nos. 31,35,40

The word "complete" is not used in the packaging, and a booklet essay by Robin Golding reminds us that "complete" could mean as many as 71 Mozart symphonies, in one form or another.:tiphat:

It took me some time to listen to all the symphonies in these box but it was very rewarding.
During the last symphony I was overwhelmed by the last movement.
I think Tate is very good as a Mozart conductor but that is a matter of taste of course.
No rushing or high speed but never dull and so very well played!
My enthusiasm for the Hogwood recordings are bit lessened the last years.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Poulenc | Saint-Saëns | Say.*

Lucas & Arthur Jussen
R.C.O


----------



## Manxfeeder

StlukesguildOhio said:


>


Any thoughts on this one?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Symphonies of Wind Instruments*

The cover lists this as the Symphonies of_ Wine_ Instruments. I'll bet that one would be a real cork-er.


----------



## Guest

How fortunate I was to find this cd a few months ago,so much uncomplicated joy with this beautiful woodwind music.


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> *Stravinsky, Symphonies of Wind Instruments*
> 
> The cover lists this as the Symphonies of_ Wine_ Instruments. I'll bet that one would be a real cork-er.
> 
> View attachment 94362


"In vino veritas"


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Festive Overture. Smetana, The Moldau. Martinu, Symphony No. 5*

This is the best Festive Overture I've heard: precise, fast, without losing momentum or losing control. The Moldau is competing for a top spot in my collection with Szell; both are compelling, but Ancerl's recording has more character. I don't know the Martinu symphony that well; I'm listening to that for the experience.


----------



## Pugg

*Enesco*: Roumanian Rhapsody No.1/ *Liszt*: Hungarian Rhapsodies 1-6

Antal Dorati / London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann*; Piano concerto / Kinderszenen.
Martin Stadtfeld.


----------



## Sonata

Beethoven & Mendelssohn, symphony #1 of each









Lyric Pieces

And then a couple of song recitals:

Kaufmann, Winterreise









Brownlee, Debut song recital


----------



## Vasks

_On vinyl_

*Spontini - Overture to "Li Puntigli delle donne" (Frontalini/Balkanton)
Mercadante - Flute Concerto in D (Rampal/RCA)
Respighi - Fountains of Rome (Ormandy/Columbia)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss: Heroines.
*
_Renée Fleming/ Barbara Bonny / Susan Graham._
In the car towards the cinema......seeing Renée perform.:angel:


----------



## Bruce

Manxfeeder said:


> Any thoughts on this one?


Regarding François's recordings of Ravel, I have not heard any of his solo recordings, but I find the D major concerto the best of the many I've heard. (Part of this, I think, is due to the wonderful balance between orchestral and solo by the recording engineers.) On the other hand, his take on the G major concerto actually turned me off to this work for years until I listened to the Zimerman/Boulez recording. I'm not sure what François does to the G major, but it just doesn't sound right, especially in the middle movement.


----------



## Bruce

Manxfeeder said:


> *Shostakovich, Festive Overture. Smetana, The Moldau. Martinu, Symphony No. 5*
> 
> This is the best Festive Overture I've heard: precise, fast, without losing momentum or losing control. The Moldau is competing for a top spot in my collection with Szell; both are compelling, but Ancerl's recording has more character. I don't know the Martinu symphony that well; I'm listening to that for the experience.
> 
> View attachment 94364


The more I hear Martinu's symphonies, the more I like them. It took me a long time to acclimatize my ears to his sliding harmonies. The first time I heard a Martinu orchestral work, I thought the orchestra was playing out of tune with each other. Nowadays, I find them really fascinating, especially his 2nd and 3rd symphonies.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bruce said:


> I'm not sure what François does to the G major, but it just doesn't sound right, especially in the middle movement.


The one fault I have personally with it is, he does make the slow movement sound brittle.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 40*

View attachment 94366


----------



## chill782002

The 1st is a wonderful symphony and, as mentioned by others elsewhere on here, highly recommended to fans of Sibelius although it would be unfair to say that Walton didn't have his own style.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2005.


----------



## tortkis

Schubert: String Quintet in C Major, Op. 163, D. 956 - Quatuor Festetics & Wieland Kuijken (Arcana, 2009)









Schoenberg: 5 Orchestral Pieces / Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 1 (orch. Schoenberg) / Cello Concerto (after G. M. Monn) - Robert Craft (Naxos, 2006)


----------



## jim prideaux

Bruce said:


> The more I hear Martinu's symphonies, the more I like them. It took me a long time to acclimatize my ears to his sliding harmonies. The first time I heard a Martinu orchestral work, I thought the orchestra was playing out of tune with each other. Nowadays, I find them really fascinating, especially his 2nd and 3rd symphonies.


bang on Mr Bruce......things had gone a little quiet on the Martinu appreciation front so a timely reminder!


----------



## Vaneyes

For Saturday Symphony listening, *Dutilleux*: Symphony 2. Recorded 2000.


----------



## Heliogabo

I've listened for the first time the _Manfred symphony_ wrote by Tchaikovsky and I was blew away. Such a beautiful work!
I've got to confess that I don't enjoy that much Tchaikovsky's symphonies (except for the 6th), but this work definitely won a space on me. I really loved it.


----------



## Atrahasis

*DIVINE!!!!*


----------



## Guest

Frescobaldi


----------



## deprofundis

Im currently listening to a new cd of *Samuel Scheidt* : Geistliche Concerte (sacred concertos), a very smooth pleasant and exquisite plate of music work wee have here, top notch ladie's & Gentelmen, i did not knew the composer i simply took a chance...the cd on Christophorus label
:tiphat:


----------



## jim prideaux

Walton performed by Peter Donohoe, Paul Daniel and the English Northern Phil......

Spitfire Prelude and Fugue
Sinfonia Concertante
Hindemith Variations
March for 'English Speaking Peoples'


----------



## Sonata

Renee Fleming 
Great Opera Scenes


----------



## Bruce

*Ravel, in D*



Manxfeeder said:


> The one fault I have personally with it is, he does make the slow movement sound brittle.


Yes, I think that's a good assessment. The movement doesn't have any of the warmth that other pianists bring to it.


----------



## Bruce

*Mozart & Beethoven*

Two works on the menu this evening:

*Mozart *- Haffner Serenade in D, K.250 (Mogens Wöldike/Vienna State Opera Orchestra)
*Beethoven *- Piano Concerto No. 5 in Eb, Op. 83 (Rudolf Firkusny, Rudolf Kempe/Royal PO)

These are both re-releases through Amazon's cheapo box sets. The sound is excellent, however, as are the performances, though they won't replace my favorites (de Waart with the Dresden Staatskapelle in the Mozart, and Rubinstein & Leindorf in the Beethoven).


----------



## George O

Omaggi a Paganini (Homage to Paganini)

Franz Liszt (1811-1886): Grosse Bravour-Phantasie über das Glöckchen von Paganini Op. 2 (1834)

Ignaz Moscheles (1794-1870): Gems à la Paganini [Vol. 2]

Carlo Andrea Gambini (1819-1865): Rimembranze di Paganini, op 50

Bruno Mezzena, piano

on Dynamic (Italy), from 1982
recorded 1981


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Ravel*
Complete Melodies
*Filippo Farinelli, piano; Monica Piccinini, sop., Sophie Marilley, Elisabetta Lombardi, Mezzo sop.; Christian Immler, ten. 
Marco Momi, cond., Ecu Ensemble*
[Brilliant Classics, 2015]

This 2CD recording of Ravel's complete Melodies, written over about 40 years, is quite breathtaking. The young, mostly Italian, singers and players deliver a beautiful and sophisticated rendering of Ravel's characteristically subtle and unusual textures. Strongly recommended to those interested in this repertoire. My new disc this week.


----------



## Marinera

Sonata said:


> Vivaldi Bajazet


Not a single likable character in sight... Better just to listen to good music and forget libretto.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Martinu, Symphony No. 5*

Ancerl gives a lively, focused interpretation of this piece. I'm not sure yet what the overall scheme of the piece is, but it's fun to just hear.


----------



## Guest

Vibrant, virtuoso playing captured in stunning sound.


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONY NO.6
FANTASIA ON A THEME BY THOMAS TALLIS
THE LARK ASCENDING*
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
*Tasmin Little - violin
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Sir Andrew Davis - conductor
_
Apex_


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: Clarinet concerto/ Symphony concertante.
De Peyer/ Oistrakh Igor and David.


----------



## JohnD

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mozart, Overture, The Marriage of Figaro*
> 
> This is a 1933 recording with the British Symphony Orchestra, and he shoots out of the gates at a fast clip, easing back in the second theme, and the orchestra is on the edge of their seats, probably saucer-eyed, but somehow they play with clarity.
> 
> [Note: I just reread this, and it made me laugh. I've been listening to Jack Kerouac, and I guess it rubbed off.]
> View attachment 94346


Jack missed a career as a classical music reviewer.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann*: Piano Quintet in E flat major, Op. 44

Paul Gulda (piano)

Hagen Quartett


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> Renee Fleming
> Great Opera Scenes


You've should have seen here last night, stunning performance.
August 22th Amsterdam, can't wait.:angel:


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert: Impromptus.*
perfect Sunday morning breakfasts music


----------



## Pugg

​
*Carl Maria von Weber*: Complete overtures.

WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln, Howard Griffiths.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's 3rd Piano Concerto, Steven Kovacevich and Sir Colin Davis, BBC Symphony Orchestra. A real winner of a performance!


----------



## chord

review


----------



## Pugg

​
*Purcell; Dido and Aeneas*
Troyanos /Plamer / Stilwell .
Leppard conducting


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: La Betulia liberata.*
_Cotrubas/Fuchs/Schwarz et al.
Leopold Hager _conducting.


----------



## Marinera

*Marcelle Meyer - Debussy* _Images_, _Preludes,_ _Masques_ - CD5
*Gerard Souzay - Melodies Francaises* selection of Faure, Duparc and Hahn songs from discs 1,3,4
*Chopin -* _Nocturnes nos. 3, 4, 10, 11; _piano - *Claudio Arrau*
*Nocturnes - Michael Landrum* - _Respighi - 6 pezzi, op 44,no 3, Notturno; Alexandre Tansman - 5 impressions: Nocturne; Sibelius - 10pieces, op 24, no 8, Nocturno_

Don't know what it is about nocturnes and mornings, but I think they go very well together. The last double cd I acquiried after reading Nocturnes thread here on TC, imagine that. One of those rare impulse buys for me. Been listening for months now and enjoying these nocturnes very much. 
And Souzay - pure gold of course.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Beethoven's late string quartets and discs 3 and 4 of Debussy's orchestral works.

String Quartet no.12 in E-flat op.127, String Quartet no.13 in B-flat op.130, String Quartet no.14 in C-sharp minor op.131, String Quartet no.15 in A-minor op.132, _Große Fuge_ in B-flat [original finale for op.130] op.133 and String Quartet no.16 in F op.135 (all 1825-26):










Ballet - _La boîte à joujoux_ for piano. Orchestration begun by composer and completed by A. Caplet (orig. 1913 - arr. by 1919), _La plus que lente_ for piano - arranged for orchestra by composer (1910), _Children's Corner_ six pieces for piano - arranged for orchestra by A. Caplet (orig. 1906-08 - arr. 1911), _Le Martyre de saint Sébastien (Fragments symphoniques)_ - symphonic suite arranged by A. Caplet from the mystery play in five acts for solo voices, chorus and orchestra. (1911), _Petite Suite_ for piano duet - arranged for orchestra by H. Büsser (orig. 1886-89 - arr. 1907), _Deux danses_ for harp and strings (1904), _Marche Écossaise_ for piano duet - arranged for orchestra by composer (orig. 1890 - arr. 1893- c.1908), _Berceuse héroïque_ for piano - arranged for orchestra by composer (1914), _La Cathédrale engloutie_ for piano [from _Préludes, Book One_] - arranged for orchestra by L. Stokowski (orig. 1909-10 - arr. 1930??), _Première rhapsodie_ for clarinet and orchestra (1909-10), _Clair de lune_ for piano [from _Suite bergamasque_] - arranged for orchestra by H. Caplet (orig. 1890 - rev. 1905 and arr. ????), Ballet - _Khamma_ for piano - arranged for orchestra by C. Koechlin (1910-12) and _Danse: Tarantelle styrienne_ for piano - arranged for orchestra by M. Ravel (orig. 1890 - arr. 1923??):


----------



## Pugg

*Debussy*: Cello Sonata
La plus que lente
Scherzo for Cello and Piano in C
Intermezzo for cello & piano, L. 27

*Poulenc*: Cello Sonata, Op. 143
Bagatelle in D minorSerenade
Suite française (d'après Claude Gervaise), FP80

_Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello) & Alexandre Tharaud (piano)_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Last night I had the pleasure of watching the Met Opera's broadcast of Richard Strauss' Der Rosenkavalier at the Cinema. A fantastic production with phenomenal performances from the whole cast.

Renée Fleming was superb as the Marschallin in her final performance of the role. She is certainly departing the Marschallin on a high.

Elīna Garanča performed an incredible Octavian, possibly my favourite performance of the character that I have seen or heard. Again, leaving the role on a high.

Günther Groissböck's Baron Ochs was played so well, with a great touch of swagger. 

Erin Morley's Sophie along with Markus Brück's Faninal fits perfectly with the above and rounds out and wonderfully cast production.

I have seen a few Met broadcasts at the Cinema and this rates in my top 3 alongside recent productions of Rusalka and Elektra.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I decided to try google-play and go work out with music on my cheap Samsung. Shostakovich must be good! Downloading complete symphonies with Bernard Haitink and Concertgebouw now. It was the first complete edition I saw and since I always like the orchestra in "powerful music" I went for it. Now I can work out for a long time


----------



## Pugg

AClockworkOrange said:


> Last night I had the pleasure of watching the Met Opera's broadcast of Richard Strauss' Der Rosenkavalier at the Cinema. A fantastic production with phenomenal performances from the whole cast.
> 
> Renée Fleming was superb as the Marschallin in her final performance of the role. She is certainly departing the Marschallin on a high.
> 
> Elīna Garanča performed an incredible Octavian, possibly my favourite performance of the character that I have seen or heard. Again, leaving the role on a high.
> 
> Günther Groissböck's Baron Ochs was played so well, with a great touch of swagger.
> 
> Erin Morley's Sophie along with Markus Brück's Faninal fits perfectly with the above and rounds out and wonderfully cast production.
> 
> I have seen a few Met broadcasts at the Cinema and this rates in my top 3 alongside recent productions of Rusalka and Elektra.


I do hope, for goodness sake they recorded it for posterity.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven String Quartet Op. 127 & Op. 135

Alban Berg Quartet (studio recording)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Falla:* Homenaje a Debussy
El sombrero de tres picos: Danza del molinero (farruca)

*Rodrigo*: Concierto de Aranjuez
London Philharmonic Orchestra, _Yannick Nézet-Séguin_

Invocación y danza
Fantasia para un Gentilhombre

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Miloš Karadaglić (guitar)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Piano Concerto No. 1*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Pugg said:


> I do hope, for goodness sake they recorded it for posterity.


That makes two of us Pugg.


----------



## Pugg

AClockworkOrange said:


> That makes two of us Pugg.


I booked for the encore this summer, on a Sunday morning for only €10.00


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Piano sonatas D.959.- D.537

Christian Zacharias.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, Concerto Grosso, Op.6, No. 1*

I don't think this is HIP, but you can't tell; it is lively and well done.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dora Pejačević: The Complete Piano Works*

Disc 2

Natasa Veljkovic (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​*Humperdinck: Dornroschen*
(Sleeping Beauty)

Brigitte Fassbaender (Dämonia, die böse Fee), Christina Landshamer (Rosa, Königin der Feen), Kristiane Kaiser (Röschen), Tobias Haaks (Reinhold), Stephanie Hampl (Morphina), Anna Borchers (Quecksilber/Eine Winde), Miriam Clark (Die Sonne), Brigitte Bayer (Ein Vergissmeinnicht), Guibee Yang (Eine Rose), Wolfgang Klose (Vogt des Ahnenschlosses), Jerzy May (Ringold), Barbara Malisch (Armgart)

Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks & Muenchner Rundfunkorchester, Ulf Schirmer.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2010.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Alan Hovhaness : Symphony No. 17 'Symphony for Metal Orchestra' Op. 203















WARGHHHHHH!! \m/


----------



## Judith

Mahler Symphony no 1

Simon Rattle
CBSO

From Mahler Symphonies 1-10 cycle!


----------



## pmsummer

SURREXIT CHRISTUS
*13th-Century Vespers and Easter Procession*
Maîtrise Notre-Dame de Paris, Ensemble Grégorien
Sylvain Dieudonné - director
_
Hortus_


----------



## tortkis

Cage: The Works for Percussion, Vol. 4 - Music for Speaking Percussionist - Bonnie Whiting (Mode, 2017)








A Flower, 51'15.657" (Realization of 45' for a Speaker & 27'10.554" for a Percussionist), Music for Two (By One) [Realization of Music for...], The Wonderful Widow of 18 Springs, Connecting Egypt to Madison through Columbus Ohio, Cage, and the History of the American Labor Movement (Incorporating Music for Marcel Duchamp & Variations 2)

The latest release of Cage Edition from Mode. And re-listening to the favorite volume from the percussion works series.

Cage: The Works for Percussion, Vol. 2 - Greg Beyer, Ross Karre, Third Coast Percussion (Mode, 2012)








Third Construction, Second Construction, First Construction [in Metal], Trio, Quartet, Living Room Music


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Sonata

Trumpeter playing holiday songs. Beautiful!!!









I stumbled across this randomly on Amazon music and listened this morning. I really enjoyed it, nice job with the children's choir!


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-3rd and 4th Symphonies performed by Mackerras and the SCO.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Ravel and Debussy Piano Trios performed by André Previn, Julie Rosenfeld, & Gary Hoffman.

It's really fantastic music, it sounds exactly how I expected it too!


----------



## Robert Gamble

CD3 - Enjoyed all of it.. The Rhapsody is almost a bit 'metal'. The symphony was fun and lively. The Prodigal Son music is very melodious. Somehow it reminds me of a combination of Vivaldi and Mozart.


----------



## Merl

Lovely account.


----------



## Guest

Telemann Tafelmusik


----------



## rpc732

The listening for a car trip that just finished...

*Johannes Brahms* -- Violin Conerto
Itzhak Perlman, Carlo Maria Giulini/Chicago Symphony Orchestra (EMI)

*W.A. Mozart* -- Grosse Messe c-moll KV 427
Arleen Auger, Frederica von Stade, Frank Lopardo, Cornelius Hauptmann
Leonard Bernstein/Chor & Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks (DG)

*Alberto Ginastera* -- Danzas Argentinas, Op. 2
12 American Preludes, Op. 12
Piano Sonata No. 1, Op. 22
Alberto Portugheis (ASV)

*Paul Hindemith* -- Kammermusik Nos. 1-4
Ronald Brautigam/Lynn Harrell/Konstanty Kulka
Riccardo Chailly/Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra (London)


----------



## rpc732

And currently playing...

*Maurice Ravel*
Le Tombeau de Couperin
Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra

Valses nobles et sentimentales
Charles Munch
Philadelphia Orchestra
(Sony)


----------



## Blancrocher

Marcelle Meyer playing Rameau


----------



## Hurrian

Gyorgy Ligeti - - The Ligeti Project 
- Lontano 
- Atmospheres 
- Apparitions 
- San Francisco Polyphony
- Concert romanesc


----------



## George O

Roger Sessions (1896-1985)

Symphony No. 7 (1967)
Divertimento for Orchestra (1959)

The Louisville Orchestra / Peter Leonard

Louisville Orchestra First Edition Records (Kentucky), from 1981


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sir Arthur Bliss: 
- Meditation on a Theme by John Blow
- Metamorphic Variations *
*David Lloyd-Jones & the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra*

My first listen to this album which arrived this afternoon. So far I'm really enjoying this disc. Bliss' conjures a powerful atmosphere and mood, supporting them with excellent orchestration is excellent. David Lloyd-Jones' interpretation is presented wonderfully with the support of the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra who sound incredible.


----------



## Sonata




----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn:	*Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1
Cello Concerto No. 2 in D major, Hob. VIIb:2 (Op. 101)
Sinfonia Concertante in B flat major, Op. 84, Hob. I/105

Marieke Blankestijn (violin), Douglas Boyd (oboe), Matthew Wilkie (bassoon)

Symphony No. 13 in D major: Adagio cantabile

Steven Isserlis (cello)


----------



## Pugg

​All that talk about favourites.
Chopin, works for Piano and orchestra.
Jan Lisiecki at only 22 years.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Bach*: French Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV812-817

Murray Perahia (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
* Renée Fleming*: I Want Magic.
James Levine conducting.


----------



## deprofundis

Well tonight i'M discovering, since lisening to music whit noise pollution
(ambient noise pollution can reduce the quality of the listening hmm)

Im listening the music of Samuel Scheidt, Orazio Vecchi, Orlande de Lassus and the compilation called O florens rosa ''la rossignol''.After this i might enjoy the splendor of modernism whit Brice Pauset i got one cd called i dont recalled i dont have it in hands andthe ones that is doubles cd on aeons(label), to concluded this i wont to had i have become a devotee of the great mister Brian FerneyHough (will be listening to funérailles cd) and i order his full strings quartet on aeons, great label by the way, jeez thanks aeons executive and director your cd or top notch.

That it, i conclude this whit the following sentence i warmly salute my friends, followers and devotee!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea*

Arleen Auger (Poppea), Della Jones (Nerone), Linda Hirst (Ottavia), James Bowman (Ottone), Gregory Reinhart (Seneca), Sarah Leonard (Drusilla), Catherine Denley (Nutrice), Adrian Thompson (Arnalta), Mark Tucker (Lucano), Catherine Pierard (Pallade), Juliet Booth (Valletto), Janice Watson (Damigella), Samuel Linay (Amore), Brian Bannatyne-Scott (Mercurio/Littore), Juliet Booth (La Virtù), Catherine Pierard (La Fortuna), John Graham-Hall (Primo soldato/Liberto), Lynton Atkinson (Secondo soldato)

City of London Baroque Sinfonia, Richard Hickox


----------



## Merl

Enjoying this one on the way into work.


----------



## Merl

And this one whilst I've got my time out of class to do my planning.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: Concerto in D minor for Violin, Piano and String Orchestra
Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. post.
(second version)

Gidon Kremer & Martha Argerich

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## hpowders

Captainnumber36 said:


> Ravel and Debussy Piano Trios performed by André Previn, Julie Rosenfeld, & Gary Hoffman.
> 
> It's really fantastic music, it sounds exactly how I expected it too!


Yes!! So sensual!!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Luigi Cherubini:* Streichquartette 2&5

Hauskusik London

Roger Chase, Monica Huggett, Richard Lester

Inspired by Merl.


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> *Bach*: French Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV812-817
> 
> Murray Perahia (piano)


Was listening to him on Classic FM last night performing Beethoven 3rd piano concerto. Couldn't remember who orchestra or conductor was. What a wonderful pianist!! Didn't realise he was so good!


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> Was listening to him on Classic FM last night performing Beethoven 3rd piano concerto. Couldn't remember who orchestra or conductor was. What a wonderful pianist!! Didn't realise he was so good!


Could be the one with Haitink on Sony.
( Box with all 5)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss *II: Graduation Ball - Ballet Suite (arr. Dorati)*
*Gluck & Grétry:* Ballet suites
NSOL/Fistoulari*
NSOL/Irving


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninoff* - Rhapsody on a theme of Paganini .
*Liszt *- Concerto No. 2


----------



## Pugg

​
*Giacomo Puccini: La Rondine*

Anna Moffo/ Mario Sereni et al.

Francesco Molinari-Pradelli conducting.


----------



## Vaneyes

*LvB*: Middle String Quartets w. ESQ, recorded 1994/5 at American Academy and Institute of Arts and Letters, NYC. Recording Engineer: Max Wilcox.


----------



## realdealblues

*Johannes Brahms*

_Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Op. 15
_*[Rec. 1999, Live]*








_Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-flat, Op. 83
_*[Rec. 1999, Live]*








Piano: Rudolf Buchbinder
Conductor: Nikolaus Harnoncourt
Orchestra: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra

Absolutely wonderful recordings, but Harnoncourt has some seriously creepy eyes in that photo. Yikes!


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-1st and 6th Symphonies performed by Wand and the NDR SO.


----------



## Guest

Julian Bream Lute music










Bad sound but it gives you an idea.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brian, Violin Concerto in C Major*

This is fun to hear. John France says of it, "There is an overt simplicity about much of this music that harks back to a more pastoral age, yet some of the more complex passages owe more to Berg and Schoenberg than to English Folk Song."


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Haydn: Variations in F Minor, Op.83 Lili Kraus
Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Nos. 2 in A, Op.12 No.2/5 in F, Op.24 "Spring"/6 in A, Op.30 No.1 Szymon Goldberg/Lili Kraus

Bizet: Symphony in C French National Radio Orchestra/Sir Thomas Beecham
Bizet: L'Arlesienne Suites Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Thomas Beecham

Lili Kraus gives a most beautiful performance of Haydn's wonderful Variations in F Minor, and is then joined by Szymon Goldberg for lively performances of three Beethoven Violin Sonatas, the remasterings on this set are very good, this particular CD consisting of recordings made in 1936. Over to stereo for Beecham and Bizet, a combination that were surely made for each other? This, in my view, is about as good as it gets in this repertoire. Three cheers for them and the orchestras involved!!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Marco Socias soloist in Aranjuez with Granada orch./Josep Pons. Socias is a fantastic guitarhero!


----------



## Guest

In Amsterdam ,surprise suprise.........Goldberg Variation 1


----------



## KenOC

Haydn's 104th Symphony, Sir Colin Davis / Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. Talk about going out at the top of your game! On the radio.


----------



## jim prideaux

Sakari Oramo and the CBSO performing Sibelius......

5th Symphony
Karelia Suite
Pohjola's Daughter
The Bard

(both Oramo's Sibelius cycle and his Schumann symphony recordings do not appear to get the recognition they warrant.....in my opinion anyway!)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 94393
> View attachment 94394
> 
> 
> Haydn: Variations in F Minor, Op.83 Lili Kraus
> Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Nos. 2 in A, Op.12 No.2/5 in F, Op.24 "Spring"/6 in A, Op.30 No.1 Szymon Goldberg/Lili Kraus
> 
> Bizet: Symphony in C French National Radio Orchestra/Sir Thomas Beecham
> Bizet: L'Arlesienne Suites Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Thomas Beecham
> 
> Lili Kraus gives a most beautiful performance of Haydn's wonderful Variations in F Minor, and is then joined by Szymon Goldberg for lively performances of three Beethoven Violin Sonatas, the remasterings on this set are very good, this particular CD consisting of recordings made in 1936. Over to stereo for Beecham and Bizet, a combination that were surely made for each other? This, in my view, is about as good as it gets in this repertoire. Three cheers for them and the orchestras involved!!


Beecham's recording of Bizet's Symphony in C is by far the best recording of the work I have heard. Beecham had such a natural feel for French repertoire. The French Music box set is a truly a gem. I think I will follow your lead and listen to the same recording of Bizet's Symphony myself.


----------



## Guest




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*


----------



## bharbeke

Mozart: Oboe Concerto in C K 314 (John de Lancie, Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra)

The oboe playing here sounds wonderful.

Haydn: Piano Sonatas (Ekaterina Derzhavina)

I'm continuing listening to this set off and on. I won't be listing everything in this thread, as it's all pretty high quality from both Haydn and Derzhavina. Hob XVI/9 and Hob XVI/10 were two delights from today.


----------



## Guest

Well, I _tried _to listen to this, but I had to turn it off! His Greg Smallman guitar, which in my mind is already problematic, sounds like the world's tinniest banjo! I'm not sure how the engineer achieved such horrible sound. A pity since the playing is good. Now, to be fair, this is a low-resolution MP3 (111 mbps instead of the normal 320 mbps, which is bad enough!), so that might affect the sound, but probably not to such a degree as to render it unlistenable. I suppose I shouldn't complain since it was free, though.


----------



## Blancrocher

Haydn: Piano Sonatas (Gould); Fauré, Debussy, Ravel: Piano Trios (Florestan); Abrahamsen: Schnee (Ensemble Recherche)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Well... I guess this seals my vote on the "Beethoven's 5th vs Mahler's 2nd" thread... as much as I love the "Resurrection". The 5th is just a perfect muscular symphony... like Mozart's "Jupiter." And Kleiber's recording goes without saying.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mozart Symphonies 32-35 performed by James Levine and The Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## deprofundis

I bought 3 interresting cds, folks:

Codex Torino ( this is incredible)
codex chantilly by tetrakyst ensemble( i allready have several codex chantilly but the ensemble made me buy the cd)
Matheo de Perugia (one of the most distinguished classical composer of ars subtilior).

Dear Op how mutch time i will be punished i did not received any infraction yet i cannot change my profile picture, please spare me, give me a break, what did i done that were so wrong to punish me like this, did i pay enought allready, i whant to post and change my avatar pretty please.

I thank loyal friends and follower like Bettina, marinera, manxfeeder, these people are class act you have all my respect :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
_Offenbach, Gaité Parisienne
Suppé, Hérold, Thomas _
Overtures


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> In Amsterdam ,surprise suprise.........Goldberg Variation 1


How about that......:clap:


----------



## Pugg

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Well... I guess this seals my vote on the "Beethoven's 5th vs Mahler's 2nd" thread... as much as I love the "Resurrection". The 5th is just a perfect muscular symphony... like Mozart's "Jupiter." And Kleiber's recording goes without saying.


It is a stunning recording but I am sticking with my Mahler vote on the other thread.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Federico Mompou* : piano music.

Disc 4
Federico Mompou playing


----------



## Composer Kid

David Lang - The National Anthems

Absolutely sublime piece for choir and string quartet. Also included on the CD is his Pulitzer prize winning "Little Match Girl Passion." I think David Lang is one of the most important composers in North America right now.


----------



## Composer Kid

Schnee! What a chilling piece that is! Great choice... you know Abrahamsen finds a discreet way of detuning the instruments throughout the piece in the intermezzo sections. It begins with everyone at 440 hz and by the end of it the winds and strings are down downtuned to varying degrees.

The resulting sound is almost kaleidoscopic! The last canon... wow. I need to listen to it again! Thanks!


----------



## Pugg

Kalkbrenner; Piano concertos

Howard Shelley playing and conducting.


----------



## Pugg

*Barber*: Symphony no.1/ Piano concerto.
St.L.S.O Leonard Slating


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gounod*: St Cecilia Mass

Irmgard Seefried, Gerhard Stolze & Hermann Uhde

Czech Philharmonic Chorus & Orchestra, Igor Markevitch.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gounod: Roméo et Juliette
*

MIcheau/ Jobin/ Rehfuss et al.
Alberto Erede conducting.
Recorded 1953 ( mono)


----------



## Guest

Bach for all the clarinet lovers !


----------



## Guest

More clarinet and back to the roots of Mahler.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*: Piano Concerto No. 1/ _Daniil Trifonov _(piano)
and solo piano works

Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, Op. 11
arranged for piano and string orchestra by the conductor
Polish Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra Sopot, Wojciech Rajski

Barcarolle in F sharp major, Op. 60
Impromptu No. 1 in A flat major, Op. 29
Impromptu No. 2 in F sharp major, Op. 36
Tarantella in A flat major, Op. 43

Daniil Trifonov (piano)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Joseph Haydn: Symphonies No.44 'Mourning' & 98
Ferenc Fricsay & the Cologne Radio Symphony Orchestra *

Two superb performances of these works dating 1952 & 1953 respectively. Full of life and energy.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: disc 1

Jean-Philippe Collard / Augustin Dumay / Frédéric Lodéon


----------



## Pugg

​
*Poulenc:*
Concerto in D minor for Two Pianos & Orchestra
Concerto in G minor for Organ, Strings & Timpani

_Pascal Rogé, Peter Hurford & Sylviane Deferne_

The Philharmonia Orchestra, Charles Dutoit.


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*

_Piano Concerto No. 1 in C, Op. 15
Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-flat, Op. 19
Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37
Piano Concerto No. 4 in G, Op. 58
Piano Concerto No. 5 in E-flat, Op. 73 "Emperor"_
*[Rec. 1985]*









Conductor & Piano: Daniel Barenboim
Orchestra: Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Sonata

Rolling along with Grieg:
-Piano Concerto
-Violin sonata #1
-Holsberg Suite
-Peer Gynte Suites #1 and 2


----------



## Vasks

*Rheinberger - Overture to Shakespeare's Taming of the Shrew (Athinaos/Signum)
Klughardt - Symphony #3 (Berg/cpo)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Cello Concerto, *Lalo*: Cello Concerto /*Saint-Saëns*: Cello Concerto in A minor

Janos Starker
London Symphony Orchestra / Skrowaczewski / Dorati


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini: I Puritani*

Dame Joan Sutherland (Elvira), Luciano Pavarotti (Arturo Talbot), Piero Cappuccilli (Riccardo Forth), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Giorgio Walton), Anita Caminada (Enrichetta de France), Gian Carlo Luccardi (Gualtiero Walton), Renato Cazzaniga (Bruno Robertson)

Chorus of Royal Opera House Covent Garden, London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Vaneyes

*D. Scarlatti* Sonatas addicts, do not overlook Dubravka Tomsic. Recorded 1994. Essential.










Related:

http://www.dispeker.com/artist.php?id=dtomsic


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> *Barber*: Symphony no.1/ Piano concerto.
> St.L.S.O Leonard Slating


Leonard Slating, his birth name of course.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Symphony #2, First Movement... Then will eat and walk the baby on this beautiful day and come back inside and listen to the rest.


----------



## pmsummer

THE CUSP OF MAGIC
*Terry Riley*
Kronos Quartet
Wu Man - pipa

_Nonesuch_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2009 at Hessischer Rundfunk, Frankfurt. Recording Engineer: Thomas Eschler.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - orchestral works part one.

Symphony no.1 in C-minor [_Zlonické zvony (The Bells of Zlonice)_] B.9/WoO (1865), Symphony no.2 in B♭ B.12/op.4 (1865), Symphony no.3 in E♭ B.34/op.10 (1872-73) and Symphony no.4 in D-minor B.41/op.13 (1874):


----------



## Judith

elgars ghost said:


> Antonín Dvořák - orchestral works part one.
> 
> Symphony no.1 in C-minor [_Zlonické zvony (The Bells of Zlonice)_] B.9/WoO (1865), Symphony no.2 in B♭ B.12/op.4 (1865), Symphony no.3 in E♭ B.34/op.10 (1872-73) and Symphony no.4 in D-minor B.41/op.13 (1874):


Got the same album but on the Erato label!


----------



## Judith

Shostakovich Cello Concerto

Steven Isserlis
Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra
Conducted by Paavo Jarvi


First heard this concerto at a concert about two years ago and always stuck in my mind but love Stevens performance!


----------



## Guest

Stravinsky Ebony Concerto


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*

_Piano Sonata No. 1 in F minor, Op. 2/1
Piano Sonata No. 2 in A minor, Op. 2/2_
*[Rec. 2003]*
_Piano Sonata No. 3 in C, Op. 2/3_
*[Rec. 2002]*









Piano: Stephen Kovacevich


----------



## Guest

Rameau Pièces de Clavecin CD 1


----------



## Robert Gamble

Arrived in the post today. Spinning now.


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich's 2nd Cello Concerto, a dark and mysterious work. Truls Mørk (cello), Vasily Petrenko leads the Oslo PO.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Bohuslav Martinu: Piano Quintets No.1 & 2 and the Sonata for 2 Violins & Piano
The Martinu Quartet & Karel Košárek (Piano)*

Three excellent pieces performed and recorded superbly.

The 1944 Quintet No.2 is the standout for me though, the Second Movement Adagio is incredibly powerful. It seized my attention and it's running time of 7:25 seemed to flow naturally by - as Bruckner does with Celibidache at his best.

An excellent disc in every way.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## dillonp2020

Chopin's Balade no.1 performed by Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Tallisman

Fischer-Dieskau's Schubert Song Cycles. Wish it was winter again, strangely...


----------



## laurie

Robert Gamble said:


> Arrived in the post today. Spinning now.
> View attachment 94426


This one has been on my "get" list for a while ..... do you recommend it?


----------



## rpc732

*Beethoven* -- Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major ("Eroica")
Leopold Stokowski/London Symphony Orchestra (RCA)


----------



## dillonp2020

Chopin Scherzo no.3 performed by Martha Argerich.


----------



## KenOC

Respighi: Church Windows. Jesus Lopez-Cobos with the Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra. To be played loudly.


----------



## Guest

Not for the faint of heart...most of the pieces are quite modern. He attacks his guitar with abandon and ferocious intensity, a refreshing change from those who tip toe through music! Excellent sound.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Holst, The Planets*


----------



## tortkis

Debussy: Préludes, Book I (Complete Piano Works Vol. 1) - Jean-Pierre Armengaud (Arts, 2000)


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mozart's Linz and Prague performed by James Levine and The Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## opus55

Violin sonatas by Szymanowski and Franck. Then Beethoven symphony No. 1.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy*: La Mer/Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune

*Ravel* *Daphnis et Chloé - Suite No. 2

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Pugg

Tallisman said:


> Fischer-Dieskau's Schubert Song Cycles. Wish it was winter again, strangely...


Please,no..... it's getting just spring / summer feeling on this part of the world.


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert*: Piano Sonata No.21; Wanderer Fantasy Alfred Brendel


----------



## tortkis

William Bolcom: Twelve New Etudes (1977-86) - Marc-André Hamelin (New World Records)









This is really good and I am listening to it repeatedly. Modernism, pointillism, complexity, free-jazzish fury, rag, lovely melodies, ...


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert*: Trout quintet.
Alfred Brendel / Members of the Cleveland orchestra


----------



## Pugg

*Vinyl*

​*Dame Joan Sutherland*: Opera arias.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ginastera*: Estancia - dance suite, Op. 8a
Variaciones concertantes Op. 23
Harp Concerto, Op. 25

_Magdalena Barrera (harp)
_
Orquestra Ciudad de Granada, _Josep Pons_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Rigoletto*

Dame Joan Sutherland (Gilda), Cornell MacNeil (Rigoletto), Renato Cioni (Il Duca), Cesare Siepi (Sparafucile), Stefania Malagu (Maddalena), Anna di Stassio (Giovanna)

Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Nini Sanzogno.


----------



## Judith

Further to the postings of Libor Pesek Dvorak Cycle, listened to the eighth symphony performed by RLPO.

Now Mahler 1st symphony

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Riccardo Chailly

Listened to the Simon Rattle one from the cycle the other day and didn't realise I had this one!

Confession time! Seeing it performed by my local orchestra shortly and trying to familiarise myself with it as there is only the second movement I know well!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart/ Brahms*: Clarinet Quartets
Berlin Soloists .


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch*: Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 26
*Bull*, O:Cantabile doloroso e Rondo giocoso
*Wieniawski*: Violin Concerto No. 1 in F sharp minor, Op. 14

_Charlie Siem_ (violin)

London Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Gourlay


----------



## rpc732

Mozart -- Requiem
Sylvia McNair, Carolyn Watkinson, Francisco Araiza, Robert Lloyd
Sir Neville Marriner/Academy & Chorus of St Martin in the Fields (Philips)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

National day in Norway, so I've heard several marching bands, which is NICE, followed by hysterical techno from a neighbour party, which is NOT NICE. Last year our cat was out and didn't come home for a LONG time, this year we keep him inside. HIPP, HIPP, HURRA!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Various Composers: Overtures from the British Isles (Volume 1)
Rumon Gamba & the BBC National Orchestra of Wales*









An excellent collection of Overtures. Listening to the range and quality of the music on this volume, it is all the more sad that music such as this has fallen into neglect.

Particular standouts for me include:

Sir Frederic Hymen Cowen's _'The Butterfly's Ball'_
Sir Arthur Sullivan's _'Overture to Macbeth'_
Sir Granville Bantock's _'The Frogs'_
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor's _'Overture to the Song of Hiawatha'_
None of the pieces on this volume are in the least disappointing. I will certainly be keeping an eye open for further works by Cowen and Sullivan. I have Handley's set of Bantock's Orchestral works which I am working through and enjoying already.


----------



## Pugg

*Hoffmeister*: Symphonies

Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana, Howard Griffiths


----------



## Vasks

*Rameau - Overture to "Daphnis et Egle" (Terey-Smith/Naxos)
Janequin - Madrigals: Le Chant des Oyseaulx & Toutes les nuictz (Ens. C.J./Harmonia mundi)
Marias - Rondeau le Bijou, Le Tourbilon & L'Uniforme from "Suite d'un gout etranger" (Coin/Decca)
Lully - Ballet d'Alcidiane et Polexandre (Mallon/Naxos)*


----------



## rpc732

Alban Berg -- Violin Concerto
Anne-Sophie Mutter, James Levine/Chicago Symphony Orchestra (DG)


----------



## rpc732

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Ginastera*: Estancia - dance suite, Op. 8a
> Variaciones concertantes Op. 23
> Harp Concerto, Op. 25
> 
> _Magdalena Barrera (harp)
> _
> Orquestra Ciudad de Granada, _Josep Pons_


I'm always on the lookout for Ginastera recordings. How do you like this one?


----------



## Heliogabo

Brahms 4th symphony.
Karajan, BPO

A great way to start my day.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: "Violin Concerto in E minor, Op.64"
[Soloist] Pinchas Zukerman (Vn), the New York Philharmonic (February 6, 1969 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
*Schumann*: "Cello Concerto in A minor, Op.129"
[Soloist] Leonard Rose (Vc), the New York Philharmonic (New York October 24, 1960)


----------



## Pugg

rpc732 said:


> I'm always on the lookout for Ginastera recordings. How do you like this one?


It's a stunning recording, Magdalena Barrera is a very good player and I can only recommended very highly.


----------



## Robert Gamble

I enjoyed it quite a bit. So yes, I'd recommend it. 



laurie said:


> This one has been on my "get" list for a while ..... do you recommend it?


----------



## rpc732

Pugg said:


> It's a stunning recording, Magdalena Barrera is a very good player and I can only recommended very highly.


Thanks, Pugg; it's now on my to-get list.


----------



## rpc732

Chopin -- 12 Etudes Op. 10 & 12 Etudes Op. 25
Maurizio Pollini (DG)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Maybe my first by Grisey. Kind of calm in an intense way, is that possible?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Mosè in Egitto
*
Ruggero Raimondi (Mosè), Siegmund Nimsgern (Faraone), June Anderson (Elcia), Ernesto Palacio (Osiride), Zehava Gal (Amaltea), Salvatore Fisichella (Aronne), Sandra Browne (Amenosi), Keith Lewis (Mambre)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus & Philharmonia Orchestra, Claudio Scimone.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Tallisman said:


> Fischer-Dieskau's Schubert Song Cycles. Wish it was winter again, strangely...


So do I! I remember spending most of last December listening to Schubert and DFD and watching the snow fall. What a wonderful time it was!


----------



## deprofundis

Dear loyal friends and followers, i bought today two album of the sound and the fury ensemble:
Marbrianus de orto
Firminus Caron

Two excellent released , hail the sound and the fury!! big time!!!


----------



## Andolink

*Reinhard Fuchs*: _'Wo Angst auf Umhülle prallt'_ for female voice and large orchestra (2001)









*J.S. Bach*: _'Ich glaube, lieber Herr', BWV 109_


----------



## rpc732

Messiaen -- Turangalila-Symphonie
Myung-Whun Chung/Orchestre de l'Opera Bastille (DG)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - orchestral works part two.

_Rhapsody_ B.44/op.14 (1874), Symphony no.5 in F B.54/op.76 [prev. op.24] (1875), _Serenade_ for strings in E B.52/op.22 (1875), _Romance_ in F-minor for violin and piano - version for violin and orchestra B.39/op.11 (orig. 1873-1877 - arr. 1877), and Piano Concerto in G-minor B.63/op.33 (1876):


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Nigel North CD 1


----------



## Sonata

Piano concerto #5


----------



## Robert Gamble

Beethoven's 5th.

First the father...








Then the son...








Who wins? The father. And color me surprised. I loved Carlos Kleiber's reading and the sound quality of this disk when I first listened to it before I even 'liked classical'. When I got into classical full force this past year, I loved it again.

In spite of some 'straining' of the music (distortion or poor playing at a couple of moments) especially in the 4th movement of Erich's 5th, what I noticed most is how much more 'ooomph' Erich gave to the 1st movement than Carlos. And the transitions seem smoother and more natural in Erich's reading. Another item is that there isn't as much volume range in Erich's.. With Carlos sometimes it goes from quite loud to almost ear strainingly soft, at least when listened to immediately after Erich.

In the end, Erich felt like he was emotionally vested in the piece and viewed it as one complete work. Carlos... beautiful as the playing is.. seems somewhat distant from it by comparison and views it as independent movements and even sections within a movement.

More succinctly: Carlos treats the 5th with great respect and reverence. Erich treats the 5th as if he's in love with it.

Don't get me wrong... if I had to take Carlos with me to a desert island instead of Erich, I would easily make do..


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3. Mahler, Symphony No. 4*

Karajan's Brahms 3rd is lovely with nice nuances. I have Walter's 5/10/45 recording with the New York Phil in the queue. I can't find any pictures of this recording by Fono Enterprise; that's not a good sign.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Disk 4: Bachianas Brasileiras no. 5, 4, 6 and 1 (in the order they're on the disk). Looks like I'll get to enjoy 5, 4 and 6 before my listening will be done for the day.


----------



## Sonata

Beethoven's 3rd string quartet









Poulenc melodies in a performance that is no less than ravishing, and very French  love it


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Carl Nielsen: String Quartet in G minor, Op.13*
The Danish String Quartet

*William Alwyn: String Quartet No.10 'En Voyage'*
The Tippett Quartet

Two String Quartets to end the day, the Alwyn being a new work to me.


----------



## rpc732

*Aaron Copland* -- Twelve Poems of Emily Dickinson
*Samuel Barber* -- Hermit Songs

Barbara Bonney, Andre Previn

A lovely rendition, especially of the Barber.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Sonata said:


>


Is that one of those strange vibrating-belt reducing machines?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*

1/16/38, Vienna Phil.


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONY NO.2
THE UNANSWERED QUESTION
CENTRAL PARK IN THE DARK*
and Several Short Works**
*Charles Ives*
New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein - conductor
Seiji Ozawa* - conductor
Gunther Schuller** - conductor
_
Sony Classical_


----------



## rpc732

Inspired by a recent thread, revisiting an old favorite this evening:









*Tchaikovsky -- Piano Concerto No. 1*
Van Cliburn, Kiril Kodrashin/RCA Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Captainnumber36

Brahms Symphony 2 & 4 performed by Herbert Von Karajan: Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Rys

Just arrived starting with no. 1

Also is anyone going to point out we made it to page 1000!


----------



## Merl

Enjoyed this before, on the way home. I'm beginning to like Nezet-Seguin a lot. So unfussy.


----------



## Guest

The title is a bit of misnomer since only two of the pieces are chaconnes, but it's a wonderful recording, full of virtuoso playing and fine musicianship. The sound is good if a bit distant/reverberant.


----------



## Robert Gamble

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Carl Nielsen: String Quartet in G minor, Op.13*
> The Danish String Quartet
> 
> *William Alwyn: String Quartet No.10 'En Voyage'*
> The Tippett Quartet
> 
> Two String Quartets to end the day, the Alwyn being a new work to me.


How was the Alwyn?


----------



## pmsummer

THE ENGLISH ORPHEUS
_A Series of English Discoveries, 1600-1800_
*A Sampler of Various Composers, Various Performers*

_Hyperion_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, The Firebird*


----------



## Bruce

*New Discoveries*

I rarely listen to choral a capella music, but I've been listening to these two CDs, and am really impressed. The music is interesting, and often quite beautiful:















Both Eric Whitacre and Pelle Gudmundsen-Holmgreen are new names to me. Actually, several of the works on these CDs are not a capella, being accompanied by piano or organ, or a tam-tam!, but the works are not accompanied by a full orchestra or a chamber ensemble.


----------



## Bruce

*Karajan's Brahms's Third*



Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, Symphony No. 3. Mahler, Symphony No. 4*
> 
> Karajan's Brahms 3rd is lovely with nice nuances. I have Walter's 5/10/45 recording with the New York Phil in the queue. I can't find any pictures of this recording by Fono Enterprise; that's not a good sign.
> 
> View attachment 94452


Karajan recorded my favorite Brahms's Third. After hearing this, every other recording disappoints me, though I must admit I have not heard more than a handful of others.


----------



## Bruce

*Bolcom/Wolpe*



tortkis said:


> William Bolcom: Twelve New Etudes (1977-86) - Marc-André Hamelin (New World Records)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is really good and I am listening to it repeatedly. Modernism, pointillism, complexity, free-jazzish fury, rag, lovely melodies, ...


I think this is a great recording. What do you think of Wolpe's Battle Piece? Hamelin does a good job with it. (No surprise there.) For a very different take on it, see if you can find David Holzman's recording. It's an old one, and the sound isn't great, but it's interesting to compare the two.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Bruno Walter: Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra perform Mahler 9.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra*

*Marylene Dosse, Piano; Orchestra of Radio Luxembourg, Louis de Froment*


----------



## Bruce

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> National day in Norway, so I've heard several marching bands, which is NICE, followed by hysterical techno from a neighbour party, which is NOT NICE. Last year our cat was out and didn't come home for a LONG time, this year we keep him inside. HIPP, HIPP, HURRA!


Was your cat scared by the marching bands? Or the techno? I think the techno would be worse.


----------



## Blancrocher

Gould: Salzburg Recital


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven Piano Sonatas No. 8, 14, & 23 performed by Alfred Brendel.


----------



## deprofundis

Greetings folks of talks classical, tonight im re-visiting Hildegard Von Bingen, :angel: quite inspiring stuff, the album name is The soul journey's, ordo virtutum by vox animea ensemble, mix male & female voice in perfect symbiosis, after this i will probably lisen to more hidegard von bingen.TTake good care friends & followers
:tiphat:


----------



## dillonp2020

Giasone by Cavalli, Rene Jacobs recording.


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven:* Piano trios
Disc 1
Beaux Art Trio.


----------



## Pugg

rpc732 said:


> Inspired by a recent thread, revisiting an old favorite this evening:
> 
> View attachment 94458
> 
> 
> *Tchaikovsky -- Piano Concerto No. 1*
> Van Cliburn, Kiril Kodrashin/RCA Symphony Orchestra


Great idea, one off the very best!!


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: The Creatures of Prometheus, Op. 43

Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras.
new arrival yesterday .


----------



## tortkis

Bruce said:


> I think this is a great recording. What do you think of Wolpe's Battle Piece? Hamelin does a good job with it. (No surprise there.) For a very different take on it, see if you can find David Holzman's recording. It's an old one, and the sound isn't great, but it's interesting to compare the two.


Yes, the Wolpe's piece is also very good. It is a driving, relentless music but Hamelin's playing is cool. I am now listening to Holzman's recording on youtube. I cannot tell for sure, but Hamelin sounds more precise.


----------



## deprofundis

Im entering the wonderful world of* Tadeusz Baird,* what a great composer, Poland have something to be proud of,but for now im finshing listening to* Lassus* it's too hot i cannot sleep, have a good night folks.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony 9

Sir Georg Solti conducting.


----------



## deprofundis

Im listening to this brilliant man this brilliant classical composer the mozart of our era to me *Alfred Schnnittke*, opera homage to *Carlo Gesualdo*, it's scream out fantastic, i never was a big opera fan until stravinsky nightingale and bluebeard caste by mister Bela Bartok , but this tribute to Carlo Gesualdo is the cherry on the sunday..

Please take care friends , followers , friendly strangers.. talk classical menbers of the 5 continents


----------



## Pugg

​
BARBER Adagio for Strings/ IVES Symphony No. 3, COPLAND Quiet City/ COWELL Hymn and Fuguing Tune No.10,

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Semiramide*

Dame Joan Sutherland (Semiramide), Marilyn Horne (Arsace), John Serge, Joseph Rouleau, Spiro Malas, Patricia Clark, Leslie Fyson & Michael Langdon

London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Bonynge

Recorded: Walthamstow Town Hall, 1966.


----------



## Pugg

*Lyapunov*: Piano Works, Vol. 2

Florian Noack (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*:
"Academic Festival Overture Op.80" (October 7, 1963 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Tragic Overture Op.81" (May 1, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Serenade No. 2 Op.16" (February 1, the 17th, 1966 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Variations on a Theme by Haydn Op.56a of the subject" (December 16, 1971 New York, Philharmonic Hall)


----------



## Joe Kavalier

*The Beauty of Monteverdi
*
_Prohaska, Kožená, Von Otter, Gardiner, McCreesh et al.
_
I've had this on a loop all day. Miraculous.


----------



## Guest

Medieval English Music The Hilliard Ensemble


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*: Double concertos.
I Musici


----------



## Omicron9

Britten: The Three Solo Cello Suites (Mork). Exceedingly recommended if you're into solo cello repertoire and/or interesting 20th-century composition.


----------



## Vasks

_WAM!_

*Mozart - Overture to "The Impressario" (Marriner/EMI)
Mozart - Adagio in C for English Horn and String Trio (Goritzki/Claves)
Mozart - Symphony #41 (Mackerras/Telarc)*


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Listening to the early Beethoven piano sonatas from the complete set by Daniel-Ben Pienaar:









Some interesting things here. Me like


----------



## Pugg

​
*Paganini* ; Violin concerto's
Accardo/ Dutoit.
Disc 1


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: La Favorita*

Fiorenza Cossotto (Leonora), Luciano Pavarotti (Fernando), Gabriel Bacquier (Alfonso), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Baldassare), Piero De Palma (Don Gasparo), Ileana Cotrubas (Ines)

Orchestra e Coro del Teatro Comunale di Bologna, Richard Bonynge.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Haven't heard much by Grisey so had to do something about that. Les Espaces Acoustiques it is


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Cherubini, Missa Solemnis in G*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1984, 2000.


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> ​
> BARBER Adagio for Strings/ IVES Symphony No. 3, COPLAND Quiet City/ COWELL Hymn and Fuguing Tune No.10,
> 
> Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


Wonderful orchestra and what an amazing conductor Sir Neville was!!


----------



## ldiat

[video]https://www.gso.se/en/gsoplay/video/benedetti/[/video]


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Robert Gamble said:


> How was the Alwyn?


On first listen, I really enjoyed the piece. It is a fairly romantic piece and does evoke some imagery being inspired, as the booklet notes, by a poem 'The Ship and Her Makers' written by John Mansfield circa 1902. That said, if one is unfamiliar with the poem (like me), you don't lose anything when listening to the piece. The piece has a pleasing degree of diversity between movements whilst clearly being a part of a cohesive whole. It has a natural flow which simply feels right.

I enjoyed the piece from start to finish, especially the adagio which made a strong impression. I really need to listen to this piece a few more times - as well as the Quartets 11-13 which are also included on the disc. All 4 works are premiere recordings.

My current listening therefore is the String Quartet No.10 'En Voyage' again. The Tippett Quartet performing of course.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Bruckner: 1st Symphony


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphonies No.39-41, Zauberflöte Overture
Richard Strauss & the Staatskapelle Berlin*

Whilst these recordings from the DG Strauss Conducts Strauss (et al.) show their age (recorded between 1926-1928) in sonic limitations, the quality of the performances and interpretations are not for a second diminished.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 55*


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann-2nd and 3rd Symphonies performed by Gielen and the SWR SO........

shame that they did not record 1st and 4th.....excellent Hanssler Classics CD!


----------



## Robert Gamble

Mozart always makes me happy...


----------



## Vasks

Pugg said:


> ​


By the size of fonts, the composer gets bottom billing


----------



## bharbeke

Haydn: Nelson Mass (Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic Orchestra)

I seldom like classical music Masses, but this one is an exception. Today was my first listen to it, and I was blown away. It has majesty and power, and it also has a light-hearted, joyful touch to it.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Martinu: String Quartets Nos. 6 and 7 "Concerto da camera" Panocha Quartet

Eric Coates: London Suite/London Bridge March
Percy Grainger: Molly On the Shore/Mock Morris
Grainger-Wood: Handel in the Strand
Wagner: The Ride of the Valkyries
Berlioz: Roman Carnival Overture
Gounod: Funeral March of a Marionette
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches Nos. 1 and 4
Wood: Fantasia on British Sea Songs
Jarnefelt: Praeludium Queen's Hall Orchestra/British Symphony Orchestra/London Philharmonic Orchestra/London Symphony Orchestra/Sir Henry J. Wood

The final CD in this cycle of wonderful string quartets by Martinu is as rewarding as the first two were. Both works will certainly afford a great deal of enjoyment as I get to know them better, and this has been a most rewarding journey. Then a CD of lighter fare from the redoubtable Sir Henry J. Wood. The sound that Michael Dutton has conjured from these old discs (1929-40) is extraordinary. This is my favourite recorded performance of Coates' London Suite, Wood clearly loved it, and the orchestra obviously relished playing it (as orchestras invariably do with Coates.) Also I must mention Wood's supremely witty orchestration of Grainger's "Handel In the Strand." So delightful is this that it alone makes the disc worth purchasing. Highly recommended to those who don't mind older recordings.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Mozart: Sonata for 2 Pianos in D Major*

*Murray Perahia, Radu Lupu*









I like it, but not one of my favorite Mozart pieces. Mozart definitely wrote better melodies, and the piece doesn't really hold my interest as much as other pieces do... not at all a bad piece though.


----------



## Alfacharger

This showed up in my mail box yesterday. What a great recording. I have to say that this is better than Gamba's suite recorded on Chandos. A little more than 70 minutes of vivid orchestrations and high drama. Very little Mickey Mousing. If you like Job, you will love this recording.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21*

*Maria Joao Pires; Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Claudio Abbado*









Fantastic performance of a fantastic piece.


----------



## Janspe

*J. Haydn:
Symphony No. 93 in D major, Hob. I/93
Symphony No. 101 in D major, Hob. I/101*
Chamber Orchestra of Europe, led by Claudio Abbado


----------



## Blancrocher

Pogorelich playing Scarlatti


----------



## Phil loves classical

Toch's #12 may be my favourite string quartet. Have to thank Portamento for his recommendation with Toch. A grossly neglected composer.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Symphonies 51/52/53

Antal Dorati conducting.


----------



## Pugg

Vasks said:


> By the size of fonts, the composer gets bottom billing


That's marketing for you


----------



## Pugg

Tchaikov6 said:


> *Mozart: Sonata for 2 Pianos in D Major*
> 
> *Murray Perahia, Radu Lupu*
> 
> View attachment 94496
> 
> 
> I like it, but not one of my favorite Mozart pieces. Mozart definitely wrote better melodies, and the piece doesn't really hold my interest as much as other pieces do... not at all a bad piece though.


I love to play the piano for four hands with my old teacher, we have a laugh and then we have a nice cup of tea.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Sinfonia Concertante K364; Concertone K191
IPO/ Perlman / Zukerman / Mehta


----------



## regenmusic

Roy Harris (Symphony 11)


----------



## Pugg

​
Here we go, firts spin:

*Bertrand Chamayou: Schubert/ Liszt:*

Auf dem Wasser zu singen (No. 2 from Zwölf Lieder von Franz Schubert, S558)
Litanei - Andante Religioso (No. 1 from Vier Geistliche Lieder, S562, after Schubert)
Der Müller und der Bach (No. 2 from Müllerlieder von Franz Schubert, S565)

Schubert:

Fantasie in C major, D760 'Wanderer'
Ländler (12) D790
Allegretto in C minor, D915
Ländler (17), D366: No. 12
Klavierstücke (3), D946
Kupelwieser-Walzer D I

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming: Bel Canto.*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Aida*

Renata Tebaldi (Aida), Carlo Bergonzi (Radamès), Giulietta Simionato (Amneris), Cornell MacNeil (Amonasro), Arnold Van Mill (Ramfis), Fernando Corena (Il Re di Egitto), Eugenia Ratti (Una Sacerdotessa), Piero De Palma (Un Messaggero)

Wiener Philharmoniker & Singverein der Gesellschaft der Musikfreunde, Herbert von Karajan

Recorded: Sofiensaal, Vienna, September 1959.


----------



## Pugg

*Grieg*: Lyric Pieces (selection)

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)


----------



## Guest

Purcell Twelve Sonatas of three parts (1683) CD 1

Musica Amphion


----------



## Joe Kavalier

Philip Glass: Piano Works
_Víkingur Ólafsson_
Glassworks, Études.


----------



## Pugg

​*Fauré: Requiem, Op. 48*

Lucia Popp (soprano), Simon Estes (bass), Rundfunkchor Leipzig

Staatskapelle Dresden

Sir Colin Davis


----------



## sbmonty

Piano Concerto No. 1


----------



## Sonata




----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov:* Piano Concerto No. 2 & Moments Musicaux

Krichel: Lullaby
Alexander Krichel (piano)

Dresdner Philharmonie, Michael Sanderling


----------



## Vasks

*Elsner - Overture to "Leszek the White" (Dawidow/Dux)
Chopin - Nocturnes (2), Op. 55 (Arrau/Philips)
Smetana - Selections from "Dalibor" (Syankovsky/Marco Polo)
Saint-Saens - Une Flute invisible (Von Otter/DG)
Faure - Berceuse for Violin & Orchestra (Tortelier/EMI)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*J. Strauss *II: An der schönen, blauen Donau; Geschichten aus 
dem Wienerwald; Frühlingsstimmen; Künstlerleben, Rosen aus dem Süden / 
*Tschaikowsky*: Der Nußknacker-Suite (Boston Pops Orchestra, Arthur Fiedler)


----------



## Orfeo




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1984, 1997. Recording Engineers: Michael Sheady; Richard King.


----------



## pmsummer

ELEMENTS
_Fire - Earth - Water - Air (a mother-daughter-project)_
*Marthe Perl, Irish Traditional, Antonio Soler, Michel Farinel, Marin Marais, Tobias Hume, Richard Sumarte, John Dowland, Thomas Ford, Francis Poulenc*
Hille Perl - viola da gamba
Marthe Perl - viola da gamba, treble viol
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi : La Forza del Destino.*

Price, Tucker, Merrill, Verret et al.

Maestro Schippers conducting.


----------



## Manxfeeder

sbmonty said:


>


What's Chailly holding in his hand? It looks like a skewered jellyfish.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Robert Gamble

Some Ravel to start my listening today.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Manxfeeder said:


> What's Chailly holding in his hand? It looks like a skewered jellyfish.


You've probably sussed it by now but I assume they're his specs.


----------



## Judith

Beethoven Symphony no 2

Simon Rattle
Wiener Philharmoniker

Not so familiar with this one as the ones from 3rd upwards so thought I'd get to know it a bit!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1980, 1968 - '77.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Breaking away from Dvořák's orchestral works with three very different recent arrivals.

_Requiem for Mignon_ for solo voices, chorus and orchestra op.98b [Text: [J. W. von Goethe] (1849) and _Mass_ in C-minor op.147 (1852):










_Le marteau sans maître_ for alto voice and six instruments [Texts: R. Char] (1953-55), _Dérive 1_ for six instruments (1984) and _Dérive 2_ for eleven instruments (1986 - rev. 2002):










_Drei Lieder (Three Songs)_ for mid-range voice and chamber orchestra WoO [Texts: Li-Tai-Pe and Klabund] (1917), _Divertimento_ for wind quintet op.4 (1923), _Tagebuch des Hanns Eisler (Diary of Hanns Eisler)_ 'a small cantata' for female vocal trio, tenor, violin and piano op.9 [Texts: H. Eisler] (1926), _Suite Nr.5 - (Dans les rues")_ for chamber orchestra op.34 (1933), Nonet no.2 - suite for nine instruments WoO (1940-41), _ Galgenlieder (Gallows Songs)_ - six songs for voice and piano WoO [Texts: C. Morgenstern] (1917), _Tempo der Zeit (Tempo of Time)_ - cantata for alto and bass voices, speaker, mixed choir and small orchestra op.16 [Texts: D. Weber] (1929), _Viersehn Arten den Regen zu beschreiben (Fourteen Ways to Describe the Rain_ - variations for flute, clarinet, violin, viola, cello and piano op.70 (1941) and _(7) Sätze_ for nonet op.posthum. (1941):


----------



## deprofundis

I received today from record store anew box-set Brian Ferneyhough: complete works for string Quartet & Trio,this is far out amazing,the cd itself is well put colourful , bilingual traduction ect, nice works aeon (label).And i would like to had im sorry for my behavior to moderators OP, i hope i will get my privilege back at least june 16 it's my birthday i will be celebrating 40 candles, please i like posting here, and i accept the sanction but i just hope it wont last until july or august 

Deprofundis salute his dearest friends & followers :tiphat:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Henry Purcell 8 Harpsichord suites CD 5

Pieter Jan Belder Flemish Harpsichord after Rückers,Cornelis Bom


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Variations, Bagatelles, etc. (Gould); Mozart: String Quintets K515 & K516 (L'Archibudelli)


----------



## Captainnumber36

Handel's Messiah performed by Kathleen Battle, John Aler, Etc.; Andrew Davis: Toronto Symphony Orchestra, Toronto Mendelssohn Choir.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Franz Schubert: *
String Quartet No.8
Piano Trio No.2
*Felix Mendelssohn:*
Four Pieces for String Quartet - No.iii Capriccio in E Minor

*The Busch Quartet & Trio *

Excellent performances by two configurations of Busch Ensemble in these works. Truly a superb ensemble.

The Sound Quality is remarkably strong.


----------



## bharbeke

Muzio Clementi: Symphony No. 1, WoO 32 (Francesco La Vecchia, Rome Symphony Orchestra)

Not too much was memorable, but this symphony is full of pleasant sound, so I would say it is worth listening to.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, String Quartet No. 3*


----------



## Captainnumber36

Bruckner Symphony 8 performed by Bernard Haitink: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Dupre: Symphony in G Minor, Op. 25*

*Michael Murray; Jahja Lin- Royal Philharmonic Orchestra*









Pleasantly surprised with this work- stimulating in some parts, calming in others. The organ writing is different from any other piece for organ I've heard. It seems to be written for a piano, but played on an organ (even though I know it was really originally written for an organ). I don't know why it sounds like it should be a piano, but it does...


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel*

*Bass Clarinet - Roger Fallows
Oboe - Janet Craxton
Percussion - David Corkhill, James Holland, Peter Britton
Piano - John Constable*









It's quite hard to listen to, indeed, but it's not unenjoyable... quite interesting and different from the Dupre Symphony.


----------



## dillonp2020

Rachmaninoff Piano concerto no. 3 performed by Argerich, Chailly, and Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Biber: Harmonica Artificioso-ariosa*

*Tafelmusik; Jeanne Lamon*


----------



## pmsummer

APOLLON ORATEUR
_17th Century French Lute Music_
*Denis Gaultier*
Anthony Bailes - lute
_
Ramée_


----------



## Bruce

tortkis said:


> Yes, the Wolpe's piece is also very good. It is a driving, relentless music but Hamelin's playing is cool. I am now listening to Holzman's recording on youtube. I cannot tell for sure, but Hamelin sounds more precise.


I agree. Hamelin's precision is amazing. I think Holzman's use of rubato helped me understand this piece a bit better; I'm not sure which one I'd prefer after several listenings. Since I have Hamelin's recording on a CD, that's the one I usually turn to


----------



## Captainnumber36

Sibelius Symphony No. 1 performed by Mariss Jansons: Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Guest

Excellent playing and sound.


----------



## Bruce

*Haydn & Howells, Schuman & Elgar*

Tonight's concert begins with Symphony No. 44 by Haydn -Antonio Janigro/Radio Symphony of Zagreb - from this Amazon set:









Then the Concerto for Piano and Small Orchestra by William Schuman - Rosalyn Tureck (piano), with Daniel Saidenberg conducting the Saidenberg Little Symphony

I've only heard one other piece by Schuman for piano, a piece called Voyage, A Cycle of Five Pieces for Piano. It did not appeal to me. I thought it sounded very un-piano-like. But with the accompaniment of an orchestra, Schuman's writing for piano is much more idiomatic. I wish this piece was recorded again; the sound certainly needs updating. This is obviously a transfer from an early vinyl medium.









Followed by Elgar - In the South - Gardiner/Vienna PO (via spotify)









And finishing up with Howells - Sir Patrick Spens, Op. 23 - David Hill conducts the Bournemouth SO and Bach Choir, while James Gilchrist and Roderick Williams sing.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saens* ;Music for Violin / Violin Sonatas 1 & 2

Philippe Graffin / Pascal Devoyon.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


>


I though I had lost you to the guitar but seeing this.....


----------



## Pugg

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> I though I had lost you to the guitar but seeing this.....


Nah, I'm just getting reacquainted with an old friend.


----------



## Pugg

​
_Jonas Kaufmann: The Verdi album._


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Emperor "Op.73 Piano Concerto No.5 in E flat major,"

Chicago Symphony Orchestra Fritz Reiner (conductor)
[Record: Chicago Sun 4,12 May 1961, Orchestra Hall]


----------



## Pugg

​
*Paër: La Passione di Gesú Cristo*

Valentina Coladonato, Valentina Kutzarova, Enea Scala & Alvaro Lozarno

La Stagione Armonica & Orchestra di Padolva e del Veneto, Sergio Balestracci


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann - Tafelmusik - Concerto in A Major for Flute, Violin, Violoncello, Strings & B.c. (Pieter-Jan Belder; Musica Amphion ; Soloists: Wilbert Hazelzet; Rémy Baudet; Richte van der Meer)









Colourful, transparent and dynamic interpretation of classic pieces. Telemann's instrumental genius, as well as his typical good spirits, shine here. Definitely recommended!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dvořák's orchestral works part three.

_Nocturne_ in B for string orchestra B.47/op.40 (1875 - rev. 1882-83), _Serenade_ in D-minor for wind instruments B.77/op.44 (1878), _Slavonic Dances Series I_ for piano duet - version for orchestra B.83/op.46 (1878), _ Three Slavonic Rhapsodies_ B.86/op.45 (1878), _Czech Suite_ in D B.93/op.39 (1879), _Prague Waltzes_ B.99/WoO (1879), _Polonaise_ in E♭ B.100/WoO (1879) and Violin Concerto in A-minor [2nd version] B.108/op.53 (1880 - rev. 1882):


----------



## Pugg

*Umberto Giordano : Madame Sans-Gêne.*

Mirella FReni/ MauroBuda/ Andrea Zese/Valter Botrin.

Stefano Ranzanin conducting.

Rocorded1999.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Flute and guitar sonata by Edison Denisov is on this album, and on spotify  Norwegians Gro Sandvik & Stein-Erik Olsen are playing.


----------



## Joe Kavalier

The Sound of Martha Argerich
_Schumann, Chopin, Liszt, Ravel, et al._


----------



## chill782002

I've liked Martinu's cantata, "The Epic of Gilgamesh", for a long time but am only now starting to look into his symphonies, largely on the basis of the recommendations I've seen on this forum. Very impressed so far.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov:*
Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor, Op. post.
Giedrė Dirvanauskaitė (cello)
Trio élégiaque No. 2 in D minor, Op. 9

*Kreisler*:
Preghiera (Prayer) on theme from Rachmaninov's 2nd Piano Concerto for violin & piano
Giedrė Dirvanauskaitė (cello) Gidon Kremer (violin) & Daniil Trifonov (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz*: Les Troyens à Carthage: Ballet Music/*Lecocq*: Mam'zelle Angot - ballet/ *Weber*: Invitation to the Dance, Op. 65

National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge.


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> *Grieg*: Lyric Pieces (selection)
> 
> Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)


Got a similar one performed by Stephen Hough! Also lovely! Love both pianists!


----------



## Sonata

Haydn Piano Sonata #10









Mozart Piano Sonata #11









Beethoven Piano Sonata #10


----------



## Sonata

chill782002 said:


> View attachment 94532
> 
> 
> I've liked Martinu's cantata, "The Epic of Gilgamesh", for a long time but am only now starting to look into his symphonies, largely on the basis of the recommendations I've seen on this forum. Very impressed so far.


Yes there is a small but growing group of Martinu fans on the forum, myself included!


----------



## Pugg

​
The Carnegie Recital :_ Daniil Trifonov_


----------



## Bruce

*Derzhavina's Haydn*










Haydn Piano Sonata #10

I've been working through the Derzhavina set; her playing of Haydn is fantastic! If I wanted only one set of Haydn sonati, this would be the one. In fact, it was someone on this forum, a couple of years ago, who drew my attention to this wonderful set. Thank you!:tiphat:


----------



## Bruce

*Saturday Gluck*

Beginning this Saturday (and probably ending, too) with Gluck's Alceste.









Teresa Ringholz sings a beautiful Alceste in this recording. She sings sweetly, tenderly and lyrically; she doesn't belt. I prefer sopranos who don't belt.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Orff:* Carmina Burana (Norma Burrowes, Louis Devos, John 
Shirley-Quirk, Brighton Festival Chorus, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, 
Erich Grünberg)


----------



## rpc732

*John Adams* -- Harmonielehre, Chairman Dances, Tromba Lontana, Short Ride in a Fast Machine

Sir Simon Rattle/City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

​
*Offenbach: Fantasio*

Sarah Connolly (Fantasio), Brenda Rae (Elsbeth), Russell Braun (Le prince), Brindley Sherratt (Le Roi) & Neal Davies (Sparck)

Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Sir Mark Elder


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1989, 1996.


----------



## chill782002

Very pleased with this purchase. I'm somewhat surprised that Tchaikovsky's piano sonatas aren't better known.


----------



## rpc732

For today's Saturday Symphony...


----------



## Vaneyes

For Saturday Symphony listening, *Zemlinsky*: Lyric Symphony. Recorded 2007.


----------



## Judith

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1989, 1996.


What a lovely combination by my favourite Cellist and pianist on two CDs. Steven and Stephen! They sound lovely!

The Franck Sonata is also performed on the violin. Have both by Steven and Joshua. The Cello wins except I think last movement better on violin!


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Cantatas


----------



## stejo

Mahler Symphony 3 with Budapest/Fisher
This one is great performed and recorded
Recorded 2016


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Because I'm on TC and learn a whole lot of a bunch of stuff.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Beethoven's "Archduke" Trio, brilliantly played by Daniel Barenboim, Pinchas Zukerman and Jacqueline du Pré.


----------



## Guest

Mahler 4 Concertgebouw Orchestra Bernard Haitink


----------



## Sloe

I just finished listening to Thomas Adés´s opera The Exterminating angel on radio from the Salzburger festival.
Orchestra: Austrian Radio Symphonic Orchestra
Conductor: Thomas Adés

Some ups and downs but overall good I really liked the ending.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## jim prideaux

Martinu-3rd and 4th Symphonies performed by Thomson and the RSNO


----------



## Guest

Louis Couperin Bob van Asperen


----------



## Guest

Not bad at all for children.  Very good sound, too.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Ireland: London Pieces/Greenways - Three Lyric Pieces/Sonatina/Soliloquy/On a Birthday Morning/Equinox/Sarnia - An Island Sequence/Two Pieces Alan Rowlands

The first disc from this splendid set of John Ireland's piano music. The sound, even though they are in mono, is excellent, as is invariably the case with Lyrita. The playing is incomparable, Alan Rowlands had played many times for John Ireland and received his comments and suggestions on most of the pieces, they are as fine a body of work for the piano as any English composer has written, and this is as good a set as you'll find, indeed even if you insist on more modern recordings, should you love the Ireland muse then this is a set you can't afford to be without.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Piano Concerto in G. Haydn, Symphony No. 101*


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven Piano Sonatas No. 16-18 performed by Richard Goode


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Blancrocher

Mompou playing Mompou


----------



## dillonp2020

Ravel's Tzigane performed by Itzhak Perlman, Zubin Mehta, and NY Phil


----------



## Captainnumber36

Martha Argerich; Riccardo Chailly: Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra perform Rachmaninoff's Piano Concerto No. 3 

and 

Martha Argerich; Kirill Kondrashin: Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra perform Tchaikovsky's Piano Concerto No. 1.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

The polish and playfulness of Mozart are just what is needed after a stressful week.


----------



## Pugg

*Schumann*; Cello concerto
Yo-yo Ma.
Colin Davis.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Not bad at all for children.  Very good sound, too.


_Also sprach Maria João Pires.
_

Try the new album, even better.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak:* String Quartet No. 3 in D major & Andante Appasionato, for string quartet.
Panocha Quartet.


----------



## tortkis

Antoine Forqueray: Pièces de Clavecin, Suites 1-5 - Jacques Ogg (Globe)


----------



## Captainnumber36

Sir Colin Davis w/ Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Chorus performing Mozart's Requiem Mass


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy / Zoltán Kocsis*


----------



## Pugg

​_Albrecht Mayer: Lost and Found
_
Fiala, J: Concerto for English Horn and Orchestra in C major
Hoffmeister: Concerto for Oboe and Orchestra in C major
Koželuh, J A: Concerto for Oboe and Orchestra in F major
Lebrun, L: Oboe Concerto No. 2 in G minor

*Albrecht Mayer* (oboe)

Kammerakademie Potsdam[


----------



## Pugg

*Chopin*: 4 Scherzi & Barcarolle (1967)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Otello*
Vickers / Rysanek / Gobbi, Rome Opera Orchestra and Chorus, Tullio Serafin.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dvořák's orchestral works part four.

Symphony no.6 in D B.112/op.60 (1880), _Polka (For Prague Students)_ B,114/op.53a/1 (1880), _(10) Legends_ for piano duet - version for orchestra B.122/op.59 (1881), _Domov můj (My Home)_ B.125a/op.62 - overture to the incidental music for the play _Josef Kajetán Tyl_ by F. F. Šamberk (1882), _Scherzo capriccioso_ B.131/op.66 (1883), Symphony no.7 in D-minor B.141/op.70 (1884-85), _Slavonic Dances series II_ for piano duet - version for orchestra B.147/op.72 (1887) and _(4) Romantic Pieces for two violins and viola - posthumously arranged for orchestra and republished as Drobnosti (Miniatures) B.149/op.75a (1887 - arr. c.1945):






















_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: _Triple Concerto_ for Piano, Violin, and Cello in C major, Op. 56

Itzhak Perlman (violin), Yo-Yo Ma (cello)
_Fantasia for Piano, Chorus and Orchestra i_n C minor, Op. 80

Chor der Deutschen Staatsoper
Daniel Barenboim (piano & conductor)

Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## TurnaboutVox

A round-up of the last few days.

*Debussy*
Melodies, Vol. I & II
*Christopher Maltman (baritone), Lorna Anderson (soprano), Lisa Milne (soprano), Malcolm Martineau (piano)* [Hyperion]



















*Ravel*
Complete Melodies
*Monica Piccinini (soprano)
Elisabetta Lombardi (mezzo-soprano)
Sophie Marilley (mezzo-soprano)
Christian Immler (baritone)
Filippo Farinelli piano; Claudia Giottoli flute; Giacomo Menna cello
Ecu Ensemble, Marco Momi conductor* [Brilliant Classics]









*

Ravel*
Complete music for violin & piano
*Alina Ibragimova (violin), Cédric Tiberghien (piano)* [Hyperion]










*Fauré*
Nocturnes No. 1 - 7
*Paul Crossley* [CRD, 1983]


----------



## TurnaboutVox

...and also

*
Maxwell Davies*
Naxos Quartets No. 7 & No. 8
*Maggini Quartet* [Naxos]


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel*: Gaspard de la Nuit/Daphnis et Chloé (excerpts)
(arr. L Vincent for piano)
Pavane pour une infante défunte

Vincent Larderet (piano)


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann-1st and 2nd Symphonies performed by Sakari Oramo and the Royal Stockholm P.O.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Paganini*: Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major, Op. 6/ *Sarasate*: Carmen Fantasy, Op. 25 / Zigeunerweisen

_Itzhak Perlman_ (violin)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Lawrence Foster.

Time for some violin music.


----------



## Sonata

Piano sonatas #4 and #16


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Piano Concerto; Fantasie Stuck
London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## Bruce

*Mlp3*

Concentrating on this set this Sunday morning:









*Tchaikovsky *- Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - Antal Dorati/Minneapolis SO
*Telemann *- Alto Recorder Concerto in C, TWV 51:C1 - Bernard Krainis with Neville Marriner/London Strings
*Schubert *- Symphony No. 9 in C, D.944 - Stanislaw Skrowaczewski/Minneapolis SO


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bernstein: Mass*

Jubilant Sykes (baritone)

Morgan State University Choir, Peabody Children's Chorus, Morgan State University Marching Band & Baltimore Symphony Orchestra, _Marin Alsop_


----------



## Tchaikov6

Sonata said:


> Piano sonatas #4 and #16


Any reasons why you chose specifically those sonatas? Or do you just like to randomize it?


----------



## rpc732

Morning listening today:

*Mussorgsky (orch. Ravel)* -- Pictures at an Exhibition
Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra (RCA)

*Sibelius* -- Symphony No. 4
Sir Colin Davis/London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## dillonp2020

Mahler Symphony no.5. Claudio Abbado, Lucerne Festival


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dvořák's orchestral works part five.

Symphony no.8 in G B.163/op.88 (1889), _V přírodě (In Nature's Realm)_ - overture B.168/op.91 (1891), _Carnival_ - overture B.169/op.92 (1891), _Othello_ - overture B.174/op.93 (1892) and Symphony no.9 in E-minor [ „Z nového světa" ("From the New World"] B.178/op.95 (1893):


----------



## Judith

jim prideaux said:


> Schumann-1st and 2nd Symphonies performed by Sakari Oramo and the Royal Stockholm P.O.


Love Sakari Oramo! He was amazing on the Proms!


----------



## jim prideaux

Mozart-'Dissonance Quartet' and 6th String Quintet performed by the Lindsays and Louise Williams.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Jonathan Harvey-Be(com)ing I think this sounds like philosophy


----------



## Sonata

A delectable French Baroque treat. My first listen and I think it's my favorite Ramea Opera so far


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Alwyn, Sinfonietta*

David Lloyd-Jones and the Royal Liverpool Phil on Naxos.


----------



## Sonata

Tchaikov6 said:


> Any reasons why you chose specifically those sonatas? Or do you just like to randomize it?


I've tried starting sequentially in the past and I never get all the way through without losing track. So I end up most familiar with the early works and then trailing off. I also wanted to select his less famous works ie Appasionata and Moonlight, just to get a better understanding of his fully body of sonatas. So I felt random was a good way to do it. Two mid works this weekend (the 16 and also 10 from the day before) and of the first five sonatas I vaguely remembered enjoying #4 the most so I felt I'd revisit it


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*

I don't know what to think of this just yet. I'm used to the 9th as sounding mysterious or fuzzy, but this is crystal clear. One reviewer called it "too earthbound." Oh, well, I'm enjoying its sound.


----------



## pmsummer

GUILLAUME DU FAY
_Motets - Hymns - Chansons - Sanctus Papale_
*Guillaume Du Fay*
Blue Heron
Scott Metcalf - director
_
Blue Heron_


----------



## tortkis

The Portuguese Fortepiano: 18th-Century Iberian Keyboard Music - Edward Parmentier (Wildboar)









Keyboard works of Sebastián Albero, Antonio Soler, Domenico Scarlatti, Lodovico Giustini, Carlos de Seixas, Baldassare Galuppi, João De Sousa Carvalho. Fascinating sound and performance. Thanks to Wandering Shade.


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Guest

Bach's Chromatic Fantasy and Fugue, Berg's Piano Sonata, and Bartok's Sonata for Solo Violin all transcribed for guitar and played by TC's own Christophe Dejour. Wow. (Youtube videos converted to MP3s...I hope he commercially records them all someday.)


----------



## Captainnumber36

Lynne Dawson, Jard Van Nes, Etc.; Carlo Maria Giulini: Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus perform Mozart's Requiem Mass.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Edmund Rubbra: Symphonies No.6 & 8, Soliloquy for Cello & Orchestra*
Norman Del Mar & the Philharmonia 
* Rohan de Saram (Cello), Vernon Handley & the London Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## pmsummer

LACHRIMÆ
*John Dowland*
Thomas Dunford - lute, direction
Ruby Hughes - soprano
Reinoud Van Mechelen - tenor
Paul Agnew - tenor
Alain Buet - bass
_
Alpha_


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Arnold Schoenberg, Pelleas und Melisande, Op.5. John Barbirolli and the New Philharmonia Orchestra.










On Spotify.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahler symphony 9 by Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra:


----------



## KenOC

CPE Bach: Concerti a Flauto Traverso Obligato. Alexis Kossenko with the Arte Dei Suonatori. The first of two delightful disks.


----------



## pmsummer

THE ART OF FUGUE
*J. S. Bach*
Brecon Baroque
Rachel Podger - violin, director
Johannes Pramsohler - violin, viola
Alison McGillivray - cello
Marcin Świątkiewicz - harpsichord
_
Channel Classics_


----------



## Captainnumber36

Ivan Sokol; Bohdan Warchal: Slovak Chamber Orchestra perform Handel & Haydn's Organ Concertos.


----------



## Pugg

​*Haydn*: String quartets.
Alban Berg Quartet.


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No. 9*
> 
> I don't know what to think of this just yet. I'm used to the 9th as sounding mysterious or fuzzy, but this is crystal clear. One reviewer called it "too earthbound." Oh, well, I'm enjoying its sound.
> 
> View attachment 94552


One critic once wroth: they all sound like a reasonable well self-service restaurant with as much as you like dishes.
Nothing bad, but nothing great either, I tend to agree.


----------



## Pugg

*For Wagner Birthday.*

​Wagner : Without words.
B.P Lorin Maazel.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler*: Symphony 7

Klaus Tennstedt conducting the London Philharmonic.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Symphony Nr. 9;

Heather Harper, Helen Watts, Alexander Young, Donald McIntyre,

London Symphony Chorus,
London Symphony Orchestra, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Leopold Stokowski)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet-Don Quichotte*

studio recording, 1978

Nicolai Ghiaurov (Don Quichotte), Gabriel Bacquier (Sancho Panza), Régine Crespin (Dulcinée), Michèle Command (Pedro), Annick Dutertre (Garcias), Peyo Garazzi (Rodriguez), Jean-Marie Frémeau (Juan)

L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Kazimierz Kord


----------



## Pugg

​
_Debussy_: String Quartet in G minor, Op. 10

_Fauré_: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121

_Ravel_: String Quartet in F major

_Quatuor Ebène_


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach*; Piano concertos
Alexandre Tharaud.


----------



## dillonp2020

Bach Violin Sonata no.1 performed by Itzhak Perlman.


----------



## Sonata

Dvorak Symphony #1. There will be quite a bit of Dvorak posted by me in the coming days and weeks. I'm going to try a composer of the month type deal where I really immerse myself in a particular composer's works, maybe read a bit of their biography and such. I've always liked Dvorak, but for some reason I rarely listen to him. I don't know why that is. He has a very particular unique voice that really speaks to me. I'm looking forward to this project. I also may in my signature line post a quotation by my composer of the month or about them


----------



## Pugg

​
*Boccherini/ Tartini/ Vivaldi*: Cello concertos.

_Mstislav Rostropovich _(cello)

Orchestra of the Collegium Musicum, Paul Sacher


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Ballades (4), Op. 10/ *Chopin*:Ballades Nos. 1-4

_Cédric Tiberghien_ (piano)


----------



## Marinera

So far today listened to * El Misteri D'Elx La Vespra* by _Jordi Savall _and *Perotin*: *O Maria virginei; Sederunt principes; Beata viscera -* _The Hilliard Ensemble_



















Finishing *Allegri* - *Miserere mei*, performed by _The Sixteen_
And in about 5 minutes I have *El Misteri D'Elx la Vespra* by _Ensemble Gilles Binchois_ lined up for further listening.


----------



## Pugg

The Inaugural Season: Extraordinary Met Performances From 1966-67​
*Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor*

Dame Joan Sutherland (Lucia), Richard Tucker (Edgardo), Anselmo Colzani (Enrico), Nicola Ghiuselev (Raimondo)

Richard Bonynge conducting.


----------



## Judith

Todays repetoire has been

Elgar 
Cockagne In the London Town
Symphony no 1

London Phiharmonic Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti

Holst
The Planets
Montreal Symphony Orchestra
Charles Dutoit

Prokofiev
Romeo & Juliet
London Symphony Orchestra
Valery Gergiev

Schumann
Symphony no 2
ASMF
Neville Marriner

Romeo & Juliet were full of surprises. As mentioned in another post, the "gavotte" from "classical symphony was in there and noticed same themes but in different variations!
Well Sergei, you have surprised me!

I was inspired to get to know the Schumann as one of my favourite musicians keeps tweeting about it and I know it is one of his favourite pieces. He's right! It's beautiful!


----------



## Bruce

*Focus on Guitar*

Monday morning starts with:



























Some selections from the Flamenco disc in the Mercury Living Presence set, played by *Los Romeros*
*Emma Kirkby* singing works by *Edwards*, *Campion*, *Dowland *and *Danyel*, the first four tracks of the first disc in this beautiful box set (Anthony Rooley plays lute, not guitar here)
*Machado *- Sambamar - Virginia Taylor (flute); Timothy Kain (guitar)
*Poul Ruders* - Pestilence Songs - Kiki Brandt (soprano); Jesper Sivebaek (guitar); Hanne Bramsen Buhl (piano)


----------



## Andolink

*Robert Schumann*: _Humoreske in B-flat major, Op. 20_
Piet Kuijken, fortepiano










*Giuseppe Valentini*: _Concerto Grosso in G major, Op. VII no. 7_


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

elgars ghost said:


>


^^^

I wish I had that set!


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Stockhausen, _Kurzwellen_


----------



## Sonata

Sonata #21, Waldstein.
I don't know this "named" sonata well yet, having only listened once previously, unlike the others


----------



## Judith

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> ^^^
> 
> I wish I had that set!


The same set is available on erato which is the one I have!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> ^^^
> 
> I wish I had that set!


I have to say that it has served me well over the years although it's seldom considered a top recommendation in what is something of a crowded field - if you go for it opt for the Erato reissue as I think you'd get a nice space-saving cardboard clamshell instead of being lumbered with the old-fashioned clunky double-sized jewel case.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sixth and final part of Dvořák's orchestral works this evening.

_"American" Suite_ in A for piano - version for orchestra B.190/op.98b (1894 - arr. 1895), Cello Concerto in B-minor B.191/op.104 (1894-95), _Vodník (The Water Goblin)_ - symphonic poem B.195/op.107 (1896), _Polednice (The Noon Witch)_ - symphonic poem B.196/op.108 (1896), _Zlatý kolovrat (The Golden Spinning Wheel)_ - symphonic poem B.197/op.109 (1896) and _Holoubek (The Wild Dove)_ - symphonic poem B.198/op.110 (1896):


----------



## jim prideaux

Peter Maag and the Orchestra di Padova e del Veneto performing Beethoven's 6th Symphony......a breath of fresh air!


----------



## Heliogabo

I've been listening a lot to this beautiful album:










I bought it primarily because of the seldom recorded first version of the piano trio Op. 8. But, in fact, the double concerto is outstanding. The small forces of ASMF brings a different light over this lovely piece, and Bell & Isserlis work together in great partnership. Along with this, the slow movement of Schumann's violin concerto. Truly a great album. And all _For the love of Brahms..._


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Jonathan Harvey is a COOL composer


----------



## Judith

Heliogabo said:


> I've been listening a lot to this beautiful album:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought it primarily because of the seldom recorded first version of the piano trio Op. 8. But, in fact, the double concerto is outstanding. The small forces of ASMF brings a different light over this lovely piece, and Bell & Isserlis work together in great partnership. Along with this, the slow movement of Schumann's violin concerto. Truly a great album. And all _For the love of Brahms..._


Absolutely love this album! Both my favourite musicians and orchestra on it. Love the Double Concerto. Written as an "olive branch" for Joseph Joachim when they fell out!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 27, Opus 90*

I remember one time a friend saying, "Ah, there's only one Schnabel."


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Gustav Mahler*
The 'Wunderhorn' symphonies:
Symphony no 1 in D major (1888 rev. 1896) 
Symphony no 2 in C minor (1888 rev. 1896)
Symphony no 3 in D minor (1893-6)
Symphony no 4 in G major (1892-1900)
*LPO, Klaus Tennstedt; London Philharmonic Choir, Ortrun Wenkel (Alto); Southend Boys Choir, London Philharmonic Choir; Lucia Popp (Soprano)* 
EMI, 1998]

I haven't paid much attention to this box set which I picked up for very little second hand. At the time, a year or so ago, my hearing difficulties were accentuating the harsh treble in this recording, and it made for painful listening. With my hearing having changed again since then I am appreciating the musicality of the performances with much greater enthusiasm. I think I got to #7 last time, but have hopes of reaching the end of the cycle this time.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Third Symphony


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Snap... :lol:..........

Edit: I am in fact listening to the 3rd as I type.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Hah. Not sure I've ever seen that happen.


----------



## jim prideaux

Anima Eterna and van Immerseel performing Schubert's 4th and 2nd Symphonies.


----------



## Robert Gamble

So the question is.. where in the symphony are you? I'm just starting the 4th movement... 



TurnaboutVox said:


> Snap... :lol:..........
> 
> Edit: I am in fact listening to the 3rd as I type.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Steven Osborne playing Rachmaninov Op.23 Preludes. Apologies if I have said this before, but Osborne' s playing of Opp. 32 & 32 is extraordinary in his grasp of the detail of the pieces without ever losing the overall shape. He brings something new to the less-frequently played pieces such as the lovely Op.23/1.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Geoffrey Simon: Philharmonia Orchestra perform various works by Debussy.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos. 12, 16, 17, 20, 21*

I am really enjoying this. I remembering hearing Schnabel back in my school years and connecting with him, warts and all, but the recordings I've encountered since then have been poor transfers. I stumbled on this today at my used CD store for $9. I understand there are better remasterings, but still, for that price, I'm very happy.


----------



## bharbeke

Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades (Khaikin, Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra)

My first exposure to Tchaikovsky opera was underwhelming. One part I did enjoy enough to recommend is "Se non e vero."


----------



## Captainnumber36

Shostakovich's 24 Fugues & Preludes performed by Vladimir Ashkenazy.


----------



## dillonp2020

Mozart Duo for Violin and Viola no.1 performed by Itzhak Perlman.


----------



## pmsummer

THE BANKS OF GREEN WILLOW
_Musical Miniatures by English Composers_
*George Butterworth, Arnold Bax, Frank Bridge, E.J. Moeran*
English Chamber Orchestra
Jefferey Tate - conductor
_
EMI_


----------



## Captainnumber36

Paris Symphony No. 31 by Mozart performed by James Levine: Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Sonata

In need of some Verdi this evening


----------



## Pugg

​
_VIVALDI_: The Four Seasons
/ Stern / Zukerman (Summer) / Mintz / Perlman;


----------



## Bruce

*Britten, Sibelius and Adigezalov*

Beginning the evening with these:

*Britten *- The Building of the House, Op. 79 - Overture - Rattle/CBSO
*Sibelius *- Kuomo, Op. 44: Scene with Cranes - Rattle/CBSO
*Adigezalov *- Piano Concerto No. 4 - Murad Adigezalzade (piano); Dmitri Yablonsky/Royal PO















Adigezalov is a completely new name for me. But I'm just at the beginning of the work as I type this, and cannot yet form an opinion regarding the merits of the work. The two pieces performed by Rattle are up to his normal high standards.


----------



## Pugg

​
My long time favourites

*Mozart*: piano concertos 1/4

Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> In need of some Verdi this evening


One can do worse then Verdi on a Monday night.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak:*
String Quartets , disc 2


----------



## Pugg

*Adam: Giselle .*
V.P / Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano concerto 5

Rudolph Serkin/ Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
*
Beverly Sills (Giulietta),Janet Baker (Romeo), Robert Lloyd (Capellio), Nicolai Gedda (Tebaldo), Raimund Herincx (Lorenzo)

New Philharmonia Orchestra & John Aldis Choir, Giuseppe Patanè conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov:
*
Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18
Piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor, Op. 30

Simon Trpčeski (piano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Timepieces by Jonathan Harvey. My favorite composer the last 3 days  Magical and evocative "soundscapes"


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann: * Violin Sonatas.

Isabelle Faust (violin), Silke Avenhaus (piano)


----------



## dillonp2020

Liszt's Hungarian Rhapsody no.2 performed by Lang Lang


----------



## Judith

Judith said:


> Absolutely love this album! Both my favourite musicians and orchestra on it. Love the Double Concerto. Written as an "olive branch" for Joseph Joachim when they fell out!!


Meant to add that Joshua and Steven have been good friends for years!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: Symphony No.3 "Scottish", Overture "The Fair Melusine", "Trumpet Overture", Ruy Blas, (LSO) Claudio Abbado


----------



## Heliogabo

More and more Brahms:










Symphony No. 1
BPO/ Abbado

And now this brand new set (in my collection), many hours of the highest pleasure to come:










I'm starting this box set with:

String quintets
Hagen quartet, Gérard Caussé

I have my beloved versions of Brahms' chamber music, but this box seem provided with great performances all around.


----------



## Pugg

Heliogabo said:


> More and more Brahms:
> 
> And now this brand new set (in my collection), many hours of the highest pleasure to come:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting this box set with:
> 
> String quintets
> Hagen quartet, Gérard Caussé
> 
> I have my beloved versions of Brahms' chamber music, but this box seem provided with great performances all around.


My box is at the border, so a question of days to arrive.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Divertimento, K334; Divertimento K247
Vienna Octet.


----------



## Sonata

It's nice to see some other people with Dvorak on the playlist this week 
On my work commute, I started a lesser known Dvorak opera, a rental from the library. I know nothing about it other than that it's a "folk opera". The box has the libretto but I haven't really found the time to dig into it.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven: Fidelio, Op. 72*

Jonas Kaufmann (Florestan), Nina Stemme (Leonore), Falk Struckmann (Pizarro), Christof Fischesser (Rocco), Rachel Harnisch (Marzelline), Christoph Strehl (Jaquino), Peter Mattei (Don Fernando), Juan Sebastian Acosta (Erste Gefangener), Levente Pall (Zweite Gefangener)

Lucerne Festival Orchestra & Arnold Schoenberg Chor, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1987.


----------



## Judith

Heliogabo said:


> More and more Brahms:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony No. 1
> BPO/ Abbado
> 
> And now this brand new set (in my collection), many hours of the highest pleasure to come:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting this box set with:
> 
> String quintets
> Hagen quartet, Gérard Caussé
> 
> I have my beloved versions of Brahms' chamber music, but this box seem provided with great performances all around.


What is on the box set?


----------



## pmsummer

HARMONIELEHRE
*John Adams*
San Francisco Symphony
Edo de Waart - conductor
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 27, Opus 90*
> 
> I remember one time a friend saying, "Ah, there's only one Schnabel."
> 
> View attachment 94584


Nope, there's also a Julian Schnabel, painter.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Edmund Rubbra: Symphonies No.6 & 8, Soliloquy for Cello & Orchestra*
> Norman Del Mar & the Philharmonia
> * Rohan de Saram (Cello), Vernon Handley & the London Symphony Orchestra *


I have listened to this several more times and I really love this disc. Of the three with Norman Del Mar and the Philharmonia, this may be my favourite. Both Symphonies are truly phenomenal and for my tastes and defy being tied to the time they were composed. Del Mar allows Bliss' Composition and Orchestration to sing out gloriously and the Philharmonia perform with great conviction.

The LSO under Vernon Handley, another great champion of British Music bring the same high standards to the Soliloquy for Cello and Orchestra. Soloist Rohan de Sarem's performance is up to the task and compliments the piece nicely.


----------



## Heliogabo

Judith said:


> What is on the box set?


Here it is:










My only "complaint" is that was not included a viola version of the Op. 120 sonatas (only clarinet), even if there´s a great recording by Veronika Hagen and Paul Gulda (and Zukerman Barenboim also. By the way, any of this was included neither in the Brahms complete edition set) in the DG catalog. But you can't always get ALL what you want. This is a gorgeous box set in terms both of sound and performance quality. What I've heard until know is really outstanding. I'm very happy with this.


----------



## Selby

Ligeti
*Violin Concerto (1992)*
_Frank Peter Zimmermann_, violin
Reinbert d Leeuw cond. members of Asko Ensemble & Schönberg Ensemble

I think that this is probably the highlight of Ligeti's orchestra output.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Symphony No. 39 by Mozart performed by James Levine: Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Merl

Not as good as Fischer's wonderful disc but still thoroughly enjoyable for the drive home.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Haydn Piano Sonate No. 38, 13, & 59 performed by Laurent Martin.


----------



## Guest

Gilles Binchois Mon Souverain Desir Chansons 1998










THIS CD IS A REAL TREASURE,DON'T MISS IT

FIVE STARS *****

also in this double


----------



## Robert Gamble

Ran across this on a review site and used Google Music's streaming service to play it. I honestly thought I would find it a curiosity that couldn't measure up to the full orchestral versions of the 9th Symphony. As soon as the music stopped, I ordered the physical CD. Will it replace any of my Beethoven 9th's that I have?

Well, actually, maybe one... Is it better than the others? No.

It's different and as the reviews say it lets you hear things you didn't before, and feels much more 'open'.

It really is quite spectacular.


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC OF THE SPANISH RENAISSANCE
_For Voice, Viheulas, Lute, & Renaissance Guitar_
*Shirley Rumsey*
_
Naxos_


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Peter Maag and the Orchestra di Padova e del Veneto performing Beethoven's 6th Symphony......a breath of fresh air!


now listening to their recording of the 5th and will be listening to the 6th again!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No.8 in D Minor
Bax: The Garden of Fand
Butterworth: A Shropshire Lad - Orchestral Rhapsody Halle Orchestra/Sir John Barbirolli

J.S. Bach: The French Suites Murray Perahia

Barbirolli conducting the VW symphony that was dedicated to him, the Halle play their hearts out for him, as they do in the Bax and Butterworth pieces on the second side, the recording is very good and wears its sixty years lightly. Perahia is superb in the French Suites and these discs, newly acquired, scarcely need my advocacy so popular have they been on here. Let it be put out amongst you though that I like 'em too!!


----------



## Robert Gamble

First work I've listened to by this composer. Enjoying so far. Sounds like film music.


----------



## KenOC

Bach's WTC, Book II, Vladimir Feltsman. This is a particularly fine cycle, one of my favorites.


----------



## Bruce

*Bach/Feltsman*



KenOC said:


> Bach's WTC, Book II, Vladimir Feltsman. This is a particularly fine cycle, one of my favorites.


I'd like to hear this, myself. I have Feltsman's recording of the Goldberg Variations, and I love the way he plays Bach.


----------



## Bruce

*Mozart to Nørgård*

Piano works on the menu for this evening:

*Mozart *- Piano Sonata No. 14 in C minor, K.457 - Peter Katin
*Franck *- Les Plaintes d'une poupée - Stephen Hough
*Hanson *- Piano Sonata in A minor, Op. 11 - Thomas Labé
*Haydn *- Piano Sonata No. 42 in G - Jenö Jandó
*Nørgård* - Piano Sonata No. 2 - Per Salo


----------



## KenOC

Bruce said:


> I'd like to hear this, myself. I have Feltsman's recording of the Goldberg Variations, and I love the way he plays Bach.


If you look for the two 2-disc sets rather than the recent 4-disc re-issue, you can generally pick up both books used, 4 CDs total, for less than $10 including shipping. Now there's a deal!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Liszt, Mephisto Waltz, Sonetto 104, Two Concert Studies Etudes*

Liszt's piano music doesn't do it for me, but Murray Perahia brings enough interest out that I made it through these without changing CDs.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 3*

This may be more Karajan than Mendelssohn, but it's nice, whatever it is.


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> MUSIC OF THE SPANISH RENAISSANCE
> _For Voice, Viheulas, Lute, & Renaissance Guitar_
> *Shirley Rumsey*
> _
> Naxos_


I've got this one too. Fabulous.


----------



## Guest

In honor of the victims of the Manchester terrorist attack.


----------



## KenOC

Lyapunov, 12 Transcendental Etudes, Op. 11. Kind of like Chopin, Liszt, and Scriabin all at the same time, but pretty good. Played by Vincenzo Maltempo, whose name I'm pretty sure doesn't mean "wrong speed."


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2005.


----------



## pmsummer

LUX
*Thomas Tallis, Gregorio Allegri, Massive Attack, Ben Folds Five, Ola Gjeilo*
Voces8

_Decca_


----------



## Vaneyes

Judith said:


> What a lovely combination by my favourite Cellist and pianist on two CDs. Steven and Stephen! They sound lovely!
> 
> The Franck Sonata is also performed on the violin. Have both by Steven and Joshua. The Cello wins except I think last movement better on violin!


FYI a recent award for Steven Isserlis. :tiphat:

http://www.classicalsource.com/db_control/db_news.php?id=4569


----------



## rpc732

Tonight's listening; more favorite recordings of old favorites...

(1) *Grieg* -- Piano concerto in A minor, op. 16
*Schumann* -- Piano concerto in A minor, op. 54

Stephen Kovacevich, piano
Sir Colin Davis/BBC Symphony Orchestra (Philips)

(2) *Tchaikovsky* -- Symphony No. 6 ("Pathetique")

Carlo Maria Giulini/Philharmonia Orchestra (EMI)

(3) *Mozart* -- Sonatas for piano & violin K. 296, 305, 306

Itzhak Perlman, violin
Daniel Barenboim, piano (DG)


----------



## dillonp2020

Beethovens Ninth, Simon Rattle, Vienna Philharmonic. Absolutely amazing. This piece is why I started to love classical music in the first place, and that fire for it still burns bright. There are far better recordings, but the power of the ninth makes up for it.


----------



## Sonata

-String Quartet #3
-String Quartet #8
-Cypresses for String Quartet

The 8th is excellent!


----------



## Blancrocher

Handel: Water Music (Pinnock)


----------



## tortkis

Disc 1 of Donaueschingen Festival 75 Years: 1921 - 1996 (Hindemith, Stravinsky, Krenek, Weill, Haass)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann* : Symphony's and overtures
Disc 2
Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> *Liszt, Mephisto Waltz, Sonetto 104, Two Concert Studies Etudes*
> 
> Liszt's piano music doesn't do it for me, but Murray Perahia brings enough interest out that I made it through these without changing CDs.
> 
> View attachment 94619


Did you ever tried the new Daniil Trifonov Liszt album?


----------



## Pugg

KenOC said:


> Lyapunov, 12 Transcendental Etudes, Op. 11. Kind of like Chopin, Liszt, and Scriabin all at the same time, but pretty good. Played by Vincenzo Maltempo, whose name I'm pretty sure doesn't mean "wrong speed."


I have a box of Alkan works by this man, not always as refined as one hoped.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tartini*: Violin concertos.


----------



## tortkis

String Quartet No. 11, Op. 87 in Sixth-Tone System (1958)
Alois Hába: Complete String Quartets - Hába Quartett (Neos, 2014)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony No.3

Klaus Tennstedt.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*:The song Collection. 
Disc 1 
Robert Holl.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur.
*

Franco Corelli/ Stella/ Sereni.
Gabrielle Santini conducting.


----------



## Judith

Vaneyes said:


> FYI a recent award for Steven Isserlis. :tiphat:
> 
> http://www.classicalsource.com/db_control/db_news.php?id=4569


Well done to Steven! He is amazing!!


----------



## Judith

Bit of a Stephen Hough morning

Mozart Piano Concerto no 21
Halle Orchestra
Conducted by Bryden Thomson

On this one, only Stephen can perform it for me. The first movement is so sweet, just lovely.


Brahms Piano Concerto no 2

BBC Symphony Orchestra
Conducted by Andrew Davis

Bit of deja vu in first movement. Sure there are a few bars of first version of Piano Trio opus 8 or is that my imagination?

Both from 5 Classic Album Box Set!!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert & Liszt: Excursions*

Liszt:Vallée d'Obermann (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 6)
Wandererfantasie (Schubert), S366

Schubert:4 Impromptus, D899

Teo Gheorghiu (piano)

Musikkollegium Winterthur, Douglas Boyd


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saëns*: Symphony No. 3 in C minor, Op. 78 'Organ Symphony'

Le Rouet d'Omphale, Op. 31

Philippe Lefèbvre (grandes orgues de la cathédrale de Chartres)

Orchestre Nationale de France : Seiji Ozawa


----------



## Tchaikov6

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur.
> *
> 
> Franco Corelli/ Stella/ Sereni.
> Gabrielle Santini conducting.


One of my favorite recordings of this amazing opera!


----------



## Pugg

Tchaikov6 said:


> One of my favorite recordings of this amazing opera!


Agree and on vinyl too


----------



## Pugg

​
*Previn:*
Diversions ; Wiener Philharmoniker, André Previn

The Giraffes go to Hamburg

Renée Fleming (soprano), André Previn (piano), Renée Siebert (alto flute)

Three Dickinson Songs/ Renée Fleming (soprano), André Previn (piano)

Sallie Chisum remembers Billy the Kid/ Barbara Bonney (soprano)
London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn

Vocalise/ Barbara Bonney (soprano), Moray Welsh (cello)


----------



## Pugg

​*Stamitz:* Four Symphonies

L'arte del mondo, Werner Ehrhardt


----------



## Vasks

*Beethoven - Leonore Overture #2 (Levi/Telarc)
Hol - Symphony #4 (Bamert/Chandos)*


----------



## deprofundis

Hello everyone, Im currently lidtening to *Mattheus Pipelare,* a franco-flemish classical composer on Paradise regained label,conduct by the talented skillful voices of_ the sound and the fury,_ i warmly recommended this double album (2cd), i hope the Gombert Motets 1-3 will be available on itune sooner are later, The sound and fury are one of the best ensemble arround, i would like to thanks the moderation team, my friends and followers.
:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini: La Sonnambula
*
Lina Pagliughi / Ferrucio Tagliavini/ Siepi/ Anelli

Franco Capuna conducting.


----------



## stejo

This evening listening
Schubert string quintet with Tokyo+David Watkin


----------



## chill782002

Very nice performances of all three of these quartets.


----------



## Vaneyes

"Firebird Suite" recorded 1994. "Rite" recorded 1978.


----------



## Vaneyes

chill782002 said:


> View attachment 94624
> 
> 
> Very nice performances of all three of these quartets.


Hungaroton White Label. In the late 80's, early 90's, it provided many fine performances at reasonable prices.

https://www.discogs.com/label/89729-White-Label-8

http://www.classical.net/music/recs/reviews/h/hgr41002a.php


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2003.


----------



## Merl

Just a cracker.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1995.


----------



## dillonp2020

Shostakovich's Sonata for Violin and Piano performed by Dmitri Shostakovich and David Oistrakh.


----------



## millionrainbows

This CD program goes a long way in dispelling the idea of a separate contemporary music form.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Influenced by other recent listenings? 



Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mahler*: Symphony No.3
> 
> Klaus Tennstedt.


----------



## Robert Gamble

On to #4!


----------



## Selby

Georg Friedrich Haas
... und ... (2008)


----------



## dillonp2020

Bach-Brahms Chaconne in d minor for the left hand performed by Daniil Trifonov.


----------



## bharbeke

Hummel: Piano Trio No. 5 (Trio Parnassus)

Give this one time. My reaction to the movements was good, good, WOW! The third movement is lively, inventive, and beautiful.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Bradenburg Concertos Nos. 4 and 5*


----------



## Selby

*Alan Hovhaness*
_Tsugouhara Fujita's Sleeping Cat,_ op 368 (1982)
Nicola Giosmin

I think this is my favorite of Hovhaness' Cat Sonata Trilogy.


----------



## Selby

Etudes, Book III (1995-2001)


----------



## Atrahasis

*Masterpiece!*


----------



## Atrahasis




----------



## rpc732

*Debussy* -- Preludes, Book I

Walter Gieseking, piano


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 25*

*Friedrich Gulda; Vienna Philharmonic, Claudio Abbado*


----------



## Blancrocher

Rachmaninov: Etudes-Tableaux (Angelich); Roussel: Symphony 2, Spider's Feast (Martinon)


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Faure: Barcarolle No. 1 in A Minor*

*Kathryn Stott, piano*


----------



## tortkis

First Drop - Ars Nova Copenhagen / Paul Hillier (Cantaloupe Music, 2017)









Choral works of Skempton, Gordon, Lang, Ortiz, Andriessen, Jackson, Reich, and Riley, and an organ piece of Volans.


----------



## deprofundis

I bought lots of goodies ladie's & gentelmen ,hmm sweet, what about thee music , im here for the music right?from talk classical lore, i have *Huelgas Codex *whitch dwell in_ spain 13 th century,_ *Cambrain* northern france music from of course mighty graindelavoix, ensemble that had because quitescent & prestigioeus ensemble to my ears.

Than i have the* soundtrak *of Stealing heaven featuring a mix new age/ medieval (peter abelard).aftertaste,and the cherry on the sundae remain,(dramatic drum roll follow by a crash cymbal)* Ensemble Cosmedin* whit Rubin a collection of ars antiqua featuring hildegard and mostly anonymeous track, but hey i love so mutch this ensemble, the singer voice smooth and spiritual, rich in sound yet simple, this is hudge lady and gentelman. that about it for now, I would like to thank everyone friends followers, op, moderator, ...and haters( because god told me to love you guys) inside joke toss in ala sauce de profundis.
:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*
Beethoven* - Concerto No. 3


----------



## Pugg

Special music for this day:



_Matins for Ascension Day_​
Andrew Post (organ)

The Choir of Lincoln Cathedral, Colin Walsh


----------



## Pugg

Robert Gamble said:


> On to #4!
> 
> View attachment 94633


Got in in one, love the 4th, Lucia Popp singing is so special.


----------



## Pugg

*Pergolesi: La serva padrona*
Here I go Florestan.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vivaldi, the 4 season by Jaap Van Sweden and Combattimento Consort Amstedam:









On Spotify.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Symphonies 34/35/35

Prague Chamber Orchestra/Charles Mackerras


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mayr: Overtures*

Concerto de Bassus, Bavarian Classical Players, I Virtuosi Italiani, Franz H


----------



## Marinera

*
Pour passer la melancolie - Andreas Staier, clavecin*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia*

Beverly Sills (Rosina), Nicolai Gedda (Il Conte Almaviva), Sherrill Milnes (Figaro), Renato Capecchi (Dr. Bartolo), Ruggero Raimondi (Dr. Bartolo), Fedora Barbieri (Berta) & Joseph Galiano (Fiorello)

John Alldis Choir & London Symphony Orchestra, James Levine

In memory of _Beverly Sills_ birthday.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Richard Wagner: Excerpts from The Ring
Sir Adrian Boult & the London Symphony Orchestra*

Presently I am listening to these excerpts but I have also listened to excerpts from other compositions included in the Boult EMI 'From Bach to Wagner' box set.

Boult may be one of my favourite Wagnerian conductors and it ought to be criminal that he never had the opportunity to either record vocal excerpts or any of the whole operas. He cleaves straight into the hearts of the operas in these excerpts capturing the spirits of the work wonderfully and whether with the Philharmonia, LSO or LPO he draws incredibly balanced and poised performances from the musicians he guides.

He may be remembered as a champion of British Music and rightly so but it is so sad he found himself trapped in the concert hall and only given limited opportunities to record non-British repertoire - his Brahms cycle of Symphonies & Rhapsodies for example only came about because of his efficiency in the studio meant he had enough spare time to record a Symphony and the quality of which paved the way for the rest. I would also praise about his recordings of the Brandenburg Concertos - wonderfully balanced and alive despite using a full modern orchestra. It never becomes leaden or bloated and the Strings never become over-dominant.

Even Deryck Cooke is quoted in the booklet as being surprised by Boult's interpretive grasp of Wagner. I would rate these performances alongside any excerpt recording from Wilhelm Furtwangler, Otto Klemperer, Klaus Tennstedt easily. Each bringing different qualities and strengths but all equally as compelling for it.

This post has become a little longer than intended, quite the ramble too  In short, regarding the music presently being listened to, it is absolutely fantastic performed with energy, balance and clarity. Very absorbing.


----------



## Pugg

[/url]​
*Scarlatti*: Sonatas.
_Alexandre Tharaud _


----------



## Barbebleu

Mahler 4 - Szell
Mahler 6 - Szell
Mahler 8 - Kubelik


----------



## Barbebleu

Sibelius 1 - Ashkenazy
Bruckner 1 - Karajan


----------



## rpc732

*Aaron Copland* -- Symphony No. 3
Leonard Slatkin/Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra (RCA)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Smetana*: Ma Vlast.
Karel Ancerel, conducting


----------



## Pugg

*Strauss *: Ein Heldenleben; Death & Transfiguration
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## bharbeke

Mendelssohn: Elijah (Fischer-Dieskau, Jones, Gedda, Baker, etc.)

I enjoyed this oratorio quite a bit. My favorite sections (for those wishing to sample) are No. 22 "Be not afraid, saith God the Lord" and No. 38 "Then did Elijah the prophet break forth."


----------



## Vasks

*Fesca - Overture to "Omar and Leila" (Beermann/cpo)
Chopin - Waltzes (3), Op.70 (Rubinstein/RCA)
Mendelssohn - Fugue in E-flat, Op. 81, No. 4 (Vellinger S.Q./ASV)
Liszt - Orpheus (Halasz/Naxos)*


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Bruce said:


> Haydn Piano Sonata #10
> 
> I've been working through the Derzhavina set; her playing of Haydn is fantastic! If I wanted only one set of Haydn sonati, this would be the one. In fact, it was someone on this forum, a couple of years ago, who drew my attention to this wonderful set. Thank you!:tiphat:


The Haydn set by Carmen Piazzini is also very solid! Very elegant and articulate playing.









Current listening: W. A. Mozart - The 6 "Haydn" Quartets - No. 16 in E-Flat Major, KV 428 (Juilliard Quartet).









Excellent, warm renditions of these classics. Mozart's quartet style is certainly different than Haydn's, while similarities are of course present. Overall, I can't say one of them is 'better' than the other - both masters in their own right.


----------



## rpc732

*Janacek* -- Sinfonietta & Taras Bulba
Sir Charles Mackerras/Vienna Philharmonic (London)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini*: String sonatas.
Disc 2
I Musici.


----------



## Azol

*Bantock: Hebridean & Celtic Symphonies*

Now and then a question pops in my head: could possibly Bantock be one of the sources of inspiration for Howard Shore (I reference his LOTR soundtrack of course)?


----------



## Janspe

*D. Shostakovich: 24 preludes and fugues, Op. 87*
Alexander Melnikov, piano









Listened to the entire set on one go, I feel a bit dizzy now... Fantastic recording by Melnikov, though! The music needs no introduction, of course - one of the greatest collections of piano music from the 20th century for sure.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Beethoven's 6th


----------



## rpc732

*Beethoven* -- Piano sonata no. 26 in E-flat major, op. 81a ("Les Adieux")
Piano sonata no. 27 in E minor, op. 90
Piano sonata no. 30 in E major, op. 109
Piano sonata no. 31 in A-flat major, op. 110

Emil Gilels, piano (DG)


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera.*

Leontyne Price (Amelia), Carlo Bergonzi (Riccardo), Robert Merrill (Renato), Shirley Verrett (Ulrica), Reri Grist (Oscar), Mario Basiola Jnr (Silvano), Ezio Flagello (Samuele), Ferruccio Mazzoli (Tom)

RCA Italiana Opera Chorus & RCA Italiana Opera Orchestra, Erich Leinsdorf


----------



## Andolink

*Herbert Howells*: _Missa Sabrinensis_










*Arnold Bax*: _Nonet_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1998 at Teldec Studio, Berlin. Recording Engineer: Rainer Maillard. Piano Technician: Serge Poulain.
Essential. And dare I say, a piano can't sound any better.


----------



## Selby

*Scelsi*
String Quartet No. 4 (1964)
String Quartet No. 5 (1984-85)
_Arditti Quartet_


----------



## pmsummer

TEATRO D'AMORE
*Claudio Monteverdi*
L'Arpeggiata
Christina Pluhar - direction
_
Erato_


----------



## rpc732

*Villa-Lobos* -- Bachiana brasiliera No. 5 (Netania Davrath, soprano; Carl Stern, cello)
*Revueltas* -- Sensemaya
*Chavez* -- Sinfonia india

Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic


----------



## Barbebleu

Janspe said:


> *D. Shostakovich: 24 preludes and fugues, Op. 87*
> Alexander Melnikov, piano
> 
> View attachment 94656
> 
> 
> Listened to the entire set on one go, I feel a bit dizzy now... Fantastic recording by Melnikov, though! The music needs no introduction, of course - one of the greatest collections of piano music from the 20th century for sure.


I bought this set on the recommendation of a TC poster. I concur on how good it is.


----------



## Robert Gamble

First time I ever heard parts of this was as the music for figure skating back in the 80s. High time I listen to it all the way through.


----------



## Vaneyes

*LvB*: VC, Triple Concerto, w. ASM/Ma/Zeltser/BPO/HvK. Recorded 1979.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Vaneyes said:


> *LvB*: VC, Triple Concerto, w. ASM/Ma/Zeltser/BPO/HvK. Recorded 1979.


My absolute favorite recording of the Triple Concerto- was just listening to it a couple days ago.


----------



## Robert Gamble

I remember really liking the Celtic Symphony.



Azol said:


> View attachment 94655
> 
> 
> *Bantock: Hebridean & Celtic Symphonies*
> 
> Now and then a question pops in my head: could possibly Bantock be one of the sources of inspiration for Howard Shore (I reference his LOTR soundtrack of course)?


----------



## jim prideaux

Mozart 40th and Beethoven 1st Symphonies-Bruggen and the Orchestra of the 18th Century.


----------



## bharbeke

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1998 at Teldec Studio, Berlin. Recording Engineer: Rainer Maillard. Piano Technician: Serge Poulain.
> Essential. And dare I say, a piano can't sound any better.


Saved for near future listening!


----------



## rpc732

*Zemlinsky* -- Cymbeline suite (David Kuebler, tenor)
Fruhlingsbegrabnis (Deborah Voight, soprano; Donnie Ray Albert, baritone; Chor des Stadtischen Musikvereins zu Dusseldorf)
Ein Tanzpoem

James Conlon/Gurzenich-Orchester Kolner Philharmoniker (EMI)


----------



## Selby

*Takemitsu*
_From me flows what you call time_ (1990)


----------



## dillonp2020

Beethoven Piano Concerto no.4 performed by Lang Lang with Christoph Eschenbach.


----------



## rpc732

Music for a thunderstorm...

*Ligeti* -- 
Cello concerto 
Siegfried Palm, cello; Michael Gielen/Sinfonie-Orchester des Hessischen Rundfunks

Lontano 
Ernest Bour/Sinfonie-Orchester des Sudwestfunks, Baden-Baden

Double concerto 
Gunilla von Bahr, flute; Torleif Lannerholm, Oboe; Elgar Howarth/Sinfonie-Orchester des Schwedischen Rundfunks

(Wergo)


----------



## Captainnumber36

Oboe, Clarinet, & Bassoon Concertos by Mozart performed by different ensembles!


----------



## Guest




----------



## pmsummer

VIOLIN CONCERTO TRILOGY
_No.1 - On the Nature of Love
No.2 - On the Nature of Harmony
No.3 - On the Nature of Peace_
*Robert Kyr*
Third Angle New Music Ensemble
Pacific Rim Gamelan
Ron Blessinger, Denise Huizenga - solo violins
Robert Kyr - conductor

_New Albion_


----------



## Selby

*Hovhaness*
_Reflections on my childhood_ (string quartet no. 3, op 208/1)
_The Ancient Tree_ (string quartet no. 4, op 208/2)


----------



## Janspe

*S. Rachmaninov: Литургия Иоанна Златоуста/Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, Op. 31*
Latvian Radio Choir, led by Sigvards Kļava









What a deeply touching, mesmerizing piece of music this is! Sometimes it feels like the only pieces by Rachmaninov people care about are the symphonies, the concertos and the piano works. This is one of the most wonderful pieces by him I've heard, pity it's so little known - his _Всенощное бдение/All-Night Vigil_, Op. 37 is much more popular, I'd say.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Kroll: Banjo and Fiddle
Ponce-Heifetz: Estrellita
Kreisler: Liebeslied
Crowther: Gweedore Brae
Gade: Canzonetta
Schubert-Heifetz: Impromptu, D.899 No.3
Principe: El Campielo Derek Collier/Ernest Lush

Schubert: Piano Trio No.2 in E-flat, Op.100
Haydn: Piano Trio in E-flat Jean Fournier/Paul Badura-Skoda/Antonio Janigro

Side one of a very nice LP of pieces for violin and piano, played by Derek Collier and Ernest Lush. This is a nicely chosen programme of contrasting short violin pieces, beautifully played by both artists, a recent acquisition, and one I'm very much looking forward to hearing the 2nd side of tomorrow. Then another recent purchase, a superb disc with messrs. Fournier/Badura-Skoda and Janigro. Playing of the highest quality and a good recording to boot. A very pleasing end to the day.


----------



## Selby

*Scelsi*
_Uaxuctum: The Legend of the Maya City..._ (1966)


----------



## Bruce

*Pianistic challenges*

In the mood for some challenges tonight, beginning with John Powell's Sonata teutonica, Op. 24, played by Roy Hamelin Johnson









Followed by Bax's 3rd piano sonata played by Ashley Wass









Both these sonatas require a lot of concentration for me; the development of the themes are not easy for me to pick out.


----------



## Selby

*Wolfie*
_String Quartet No. 23 in F major, K. 590 _(1790)


----------



## Captainnumber36

Toccata & Fugue in D Minor and other assorted Organ works by Bach performed by Michael Murray


----------



## pmsummer

SACRED MUSIC FROM NOTRE-DAME CATHEDRAL
*Léonin*_ (fl. c. 1163-1190)_
*Pérotin*_ (fl. c. 1180-1225)_
Tonus Peregrinus
Antony Pitts - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## dillonp2020

Clair de Lune performed by Jean Yvea Thibaudet


----------



## Pugg

*Scharwenka, X*:
Piano Sonata No. 2 in E flat major Op. 36
'Im Freien' 5 Tonbilder, Op. 38, No. 1
'Im Freien' 5 Tonbilder, Op. 38, No. 2

*Tchaikovsky*:
Grand Sonata for Piano in G major Op. 37
Romance in F minor, Op. 5

*Joseph Moog* (piano)


----------



## Pugg

rpc732 said:


> *Villa-Lobos* -- Bachiana brasiliera No. 5 (Netania Davrath, soprano; Carl Stern, cello)
> *Revueltas* -- Sensemaya
> *Chavez* -- Sinfonia india
> 
> Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic


Now there's a name not coming up very often on this site.:angel:


----------



## Pugg

Robert Gamble said:


> First time I ever heard parts of this was as the music for figure skating back in the 80s. High time I listen to it all the way through.
> 
> View attachment 94659


Very good cast and I love Berganza very much,but..... for me somewhat to much of a lady, instead of a gypsy.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming* sings Schubert lieder.


----------



## bigboy

Recently I've been spinning a copy of Albrechtsberger's concertos for Jew's harp and mandora, performed by the Munich Chamber Orchestra. I still get a chuckle each time I listen to them, but I am nevertheless quite fond of them. Does anyone know of any other pieces from about the same time period that feature the Jew's harp (if there are any, that is)?


----------



## ibrahim

(deep linked)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZK6-x9sdEYo#t=6m29s

I love of this section of music. It has a lot of tension and the coolness of _almost_ seeming to be in 'bad taste' -- as in excess and brash.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony no 5

B.P Claudio Abbado


----------



## Pugg

bigboy said:


> Recently I've been spinning a copy of Albrechtsberger's concertos for Jew's harp and mandora, performed by the Munich Chamber Orchestra. I still get a chuckle each time I listen to them, but I am nevertheless quite fond of them. Does anyone know of any other pieces from about the same time period that feature the Jew's harp (if there are any, that is)?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jew's_harp_music



And welcome to TalkClassical also.


----------



## tortkis

Lou Harrison: Violin Concerto / Grand Duo / Double Music - Fain, Boriskin, PostClassical Ensemble, Gil-Ordóñez (Naxos, 2017)


----------



## Pugg

​*Stölzel *- Cantatas for Pentecost 1737

Werdet voll Geistes; Siehe da, eine Huette Gottes
Wollte Gott, daß alle das Volk weissagete
Daran ist erschienen die Liebe Gottes gegen uns
So denn ihr, die ihr arg seid
Lehre mich tun nach deinem Wohlgefallen
Cantata for Quasimodogeniti Sunday 1732: Er heißet Friedefuerst

Dorothee Mields (soprano), Martin Woelfel (alto), Jan Kobow (tenor), Christian Immler (bass)

Telemannisches Collegium Michaelstein, Ludger Rémy


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin*

Teresa Kubiak (Tatyana), Bernd Weikl (Eugene Onegin), Stuart Burrows (Lensky), Julia Hamari (Olga), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Gremin), Enid Hartle (Filipyevna), Anna Reynolds (Larina), Michel Sénéchal (Triquet), Richard Van Allan (Zaretzky), William Mason (Captain)

Orchestra of Royal Opera House Covent Garden, Sir Georg Solti conduting


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Bird Concerto with Pianosong by Jonathan Harvey. It's got birds in it


----------



## Pugg

*Debussy & Ravel *String Quartets 
Queartetto Italiano


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss*: Burleske, Parergon zur Sinfonia Domestica, Panathenaenzug.
Rudolf Kempe conducting.


----------



## Andolink

*Pascal Dusapin*: _String Quartet No. 6 "Hinterland"_ (for str. quartet & orchestra); _String Quartet No. 7 "Open Time"_









*Aaron Cassidy*: _The wreck of former boundaries_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Alan Rawsthorne: Symphonies No.1-3
David Lloyd-Jones & the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra 

First listen via streaming for me of this Composer's Symphonies whom I stumbled across by chance.

Very impressive so far both in terms of composition and performance under the underrated David Lloyd-Jonesand the BSO. I will likely be ordering this release if it the disc maintains the standards it sets at the start to the end. Very promising.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch*: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 9

Swedish Dances, Op. 63
Dene Olding (violin), Piers Lane (piano) &

Piano Quintet in G minor, Op. post

Piers Lane (piano)

Goldner String Quartet


----------



## Tchaikov6

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Bird Concerto with Pianosong by Jonathan Harvey. *It's got birds in it*


I never would have guessed.


----------



## Vasks

*Rubbra - Overture Resurgam (Del Mar/ Lyrita)
Alwyn - Symphony #4 (Hickox/Chandos)*


----------



## Heliogabo

Brahms 2nd


----------



## Pugg

​
* Strauss* - Don Quixote.
Rostropovich / Karajan.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: The Nutcracker 
Richard Bonynge conducting.


----------



## Robert Gamble

First experience with this composer:


----------



## pmsummer

FROM BYZANTIUM TO ANDALUSIA
_Medieval Christian, Jewish and Islamic Music and Poetry_
*Oni Wytars Ensemble*
Peter Rabanser - voice, direction
Belinda Sykes - voice, direction
_
Naxos_


----------



## chill782002

This arrived today and I have to say I'm very pleased with it. The Lemminkainen Suite is excellent, particularly "Lemminkainen in Tuonela", a piece that isn't performed that frequently (most performances of the Lemminkainen Suite omit the first and third movements). The "Tapiola" is outstanding, maybe even equal to Kajanus' rendition. The sound is certainly a lot better than that version anyway.


----------



## chill782002

Robert Gamble said:


> First experience with this composer:
> 
> View attachment 94686


Did you like it?


----------



## Robert Gamble

chill782002 said:


> Did you like it?


So far I'm enjoying it. Finding it to be somewhat relaxing in parts actually but with an undercurrent of something about to happen. Kind of like the end of Friday the 13th.


----------



## pmsummer

CONCERTS A DEAUX VIOLES ESGALES
_Tome II_
*Du Sier de Sainte Colombe*
Jordi Savall - basse viole
Wieland Kuijken - basse viole
_
Astrée_


----------



## jim prideaux

Perahia,Haitink and the COA performing Beethoven's 1st and 2nd Piano Concertos.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1989/0.


----------



## Judith

Just listened to Beethoven 1st piano concerto as a wind down at end of day!

Leif Ove Andsnes
Mahler Chamber Orchestra

from the box set
The Beethoven Journey


----------



## Robert Gamble

And now some Bach... Disk 1:


----------



## deprofundis

*Oh dear sir Paul Van Nevel one of the best conductor of Netherlands, i bought your cd lately called Codex Las Huelgas of your bright smart ensemble Huelgas, my verdict, i testify this is a keeper if you like 13th century spain music,it's absolutly marveleous, delightful, far out incredible, i hope mister Van Nevel will heard my message please someone of talk classical lore tell him in person, deprofundis salute warmly excellence,* and i thanks my dearest friends, followers, oP, moderator , i fell in peace & harmony today even if it's rainning and rather cold outside ,i feel sunshine spark inside
:tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

DIE KUNST DER FUGE
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Berliner Saxophon Quartett

_CPO_


----------



## Merl

Drive to and back from work, today. Love this version.


----------



## bharbeke

Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 1 (Mikhail Pletnev, Libor Pesek, Philharmonia Orchestra)
Rheinberger: Organ Concerto Nos. 1 and 2 (Paul Skevington, Timothy Rowe, Amadeus Orchestra)

Some first-time delights for me today.


----------



## rpc732

Starting to explore this set:









*Roussel* -- Bacchus et Ariane, Suites 1 & 2
Le Festin de l'araignee
Petite suite

Jean Martinon/Orchestre national de l'O.R.T.F.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Trio No. 1*

I appreciate the sense of drama in the Stern group's recording, but there's something about the Beaux Arts Trio that catches my ear and makes these somehow more compelling.


----------



## pmsummer

MORIMUR
_Partita d-Moll BMV 1004 für Violine solo
Choräle_
*J.S. Bach*
Christoph Poppen - violin
The Hilliard Ensemble

_ECM New Series_


----------



## dillonp2020

Brahms Violin Concerto Itzhak Perlman Daniel Barenboim


----------



## pmsummer

Keep moving. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Bettina

pmsummer said:


> Keep moving. Nothing to see here.


Were you listening to 4'33"? :lol:


----------



## bharbeke

Chopin: Bolero, Op. 19 (Arthur Rubinstein)

This is a fantastic composition and performance.


----------



## Bruce

Pugg said:


> *Scharwenka, X*:
> Piano Sonata No. 2 in E flat major Op. 36
> 'Im Freien' 5 Tonbilder, Op. 38, No. 1
> 'Im Freien' 5 Tonbilder, Op. 38, No. 2
> 
> *Tchaikovsky*:
> Grand Sonata for Piano in G major Op. 37
> Romance in F minor, Op. 5
> 
> *Joseph Moog* (piano)


That is a really interesting selection. I didn't know Scharwenka wrote any piano sonatas, and it's been many years since I've heard Tchaikovsky's piano sonata.


----------



## Bruce

*Charlie*



Tchaikov6 said:


> I never would have guessed.


Well, it could have referred to Charlie "Bird" Parker.


----------



## Bruce

*Short Piano Works*

Some short piano works begin my evening:

*Clara Schumann* - Ballade in D minor, Op. 6, No. 4 - Jozef de Beenhouwer 
*York Bowen* - Toccata in A minor, Op. 155 - Gregory Brown
*Arvo Pärt* - Für Alina - Alexei Lubimov
*Isidor Philipp* - Two Concert Studies after a Waltz by Chopin - Frederik Ullén
*Bach *- Prelude and Fugue in D, BWV 532 - Émil Gilels
*Dane Rudhyar* - Three Pieces for Piano - William Masselos


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## deprofundis

the great Claudio monteverdi among italians or classical composer in a general sense but i herald this cd,claudio Monteverdi whit his monumental work: Vespri Solenni par la festa di San Marco, ockay on naive label conduct by brilliant conductor Rinaldo Alessandrini,.I know that i bash Maive in the past but this release is crucial for advanced and beginner in classical musique of year zero of baroque even if you dont like Broque im pretty sure you'll love this, superbe prodigieous,grandiose are 3 keyword here, in other word , buy this , and it come whit a dvd and it work , whit rural italy landscape and the making of the cd. WOW, buy this you have my word it's that good, this comming from a Monteverdi non fanboy, thus said i dont like monteverdi or herald him has a good.


Hello :angel: friends and followers special thanks to Manxfeeder and Bettina for being loyal, im flathered, thanks for followiing my venture into baroque era classical.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Glazunov *: Symphony no 7

Tchaikovsky Symphony Orchestra, Vladimir Fedoseyev

Fort he Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Pugg

W.V.*Wallace*: Songs.
Sally Siver and Richard Bonyge.
Wonderful Saturday morning music.


----------



## Pugg

Bruce said:


> That is a really interesting selection. I didn't know Scharwenka wrote any piano sonatas, and it's been many years since I've heard Tchaikovsky's piano sonata.


The guy ( Moog) was Amsterdam and played some as encores, stunning.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Federico Mompou plays Federico Mompou piano pieces.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: The Violin Concertos et al.

Disc 2

Itzhak Perlman (violin)

Wiener Philharmoniker, James Levine


----------



## Haydn man

No.4 from this set
Petrenko is a conductor I rate highly, and if you like your Tchaikovsky on the brisk side then this is for you


----------



## Pugg

​*Weber*: Masses.
With a special thank you to whom it recommended.:kiss:


----------



## Bettina

Pugg said:


> ​*Weber*: Masses.
> With a special thank you to whom it recommended.:kiss:


I'm glad that you're continuing to enjoy these glorious works!


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*: Symphony no 4
Dame Kiri Te Kanwa/ Sir Georg Solti conducting.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Béla Bartók - chamber works part one. For reference I have used the 'Sz' catalogue system of András Szőllősy apart from the earliest work where I have used the László Somfai numbering.

Andante for violin and piano BB26 (1902), Piano Quintet in C Sz23 (1903-04), String Quartet no.1 Sz40 (1908-09), String Quartet no.2 Sz67 (1915-17), Violin Sonata no.1 in C♯-minor Sz75 (1921), Violin Sonata no.2 Sz76 (1922):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gomes: Il Guarany*

Placido Domingo, Veronica Villarroel, Carlos Alvarez et al.

Chor und Extrachor der Stadt Bonn, Orchester der Beethovenhalle Bonn, John Neschling


----------



## jim prideaux

on a fine morning first listen to Beethoven's 1st and 3rd Symphonies performed by Peter Maag and the Orchestra di Padova e del Veneto.

( having already listened now to the 2nd,4th,5th and 6th I can understand the almost reverential tones adopted by some when writing about these performances and I could also easily imagine that they become my 'first choice')


----------



## Merl

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 94705
> 
> No.4 from this set
> Petrenko is a conductor I rate highly, and if you like your Tchaikovsky on the brisk side then this is for you


Agreed. Superb performances.


----------



## Ingélou

On YouTube 
*Henry Purcell: "Bonduca or The British Heroine" Z 574 
[The Taverner Choir-AAM]*















*Regal & stirring. Lovely voices.*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Piano Quintet in E flat major, Op. 44
String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 41 No. 1

Paul Gulda (piano)

Hagen Quartett


----------



## Pugg

​*Shchedrin* :Concerto for Orchestra No. 4 'Khorovody'/ Concerto for Orchestra No. 5 
Four Russian Songs'

Kristallene Gusli (Crystal Psaltery)

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Kirill Karabits


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chausson*: Concert for Violin, Piano and String Quartet, Op.21 / Jean-Yves Thibaudet, Joshua Bell, Takács Quartet
*Ravel*: Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello / Jean-Yves Thibaudet, Joshua Bell, Stepehn Isserlis


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata Op 110 and 111*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Nielsen/ Aho* : Clarinet concertos.
_Martin Fröst _


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Caballero - Overture to "Gigantes y Cabezudos" (Sorozabal/Columbia)
Ibert - Concertino da camera (Rousseau/DG)
Martinu - Violin Concerto #2 (Suk/Pro Arte)
Dutilleux - Metaboles (Munch/Erato)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Béla Bartók - chamber works part two.

String Quartet no.3 Sz85 (1927), String Quartet no.4 Sz91 (1928), _Rhapsody no.1_ for violin and piano Sz86 (1928), _Rhapsody no.2_ for violin and piano Sz89 (1928 - later revised) and _44 Duos Books I-IV_ for two violins Sz98 (1931):


----------



## rpc732

Today's Saturday Symphony...









*Glazunov* -- Symphony No. 7 ("Pastoral")
Anissimov/Moscow Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

[/url]​
*Donizetti: Rosmonda d'lnghilterra*

Renée Fleming (Rosmonda Clifford),Bruce Ford (Enrico II), Nelly Miricioiu (Leonora di Guienna), Alastair Miles (Clifford), Diana Montague (Arturo)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, David Parry.


----------



## Andolink

*J. S. Bach*: _English Suite No. 2 in A minor, BWV 807_










*Michael Finnissy*: _Kritik der Urteilskraft_ for violin, clarinet, flute, cello and piano










*Luigi Boccherini*: _String Quartet in D major, Op. 8 no. 1_


----------



## rpc732

*Gerald Finzi* -- Clarinet concerto in C minor, Op. 31
5 Bagatelles, Op. 23
Love's Labours Lost, Op. 28a

Robert Plane, clarinet
Howard Griffiths/Royal Northern Sinfonia (Naxos)


----------



## tortkis

La belle vielleuse ~ The Virtuoso Hurdy Gurdy in 18th Century France - Ensemble Danguy Tobie Miller (Ricercar, 2017)









Christophe Le Menu de Saint-Philibert (fl. 1742), Jean-Baptiste Dupuits (fl. 1741), Louis-Claude Daquin (1694-1772), M[onsieur] Ravet (fl. 1750), Michel Corrette (1707-1795), Charles Bâton (fl. 1750), Jean-Philippe Rameau (1683-1764)

Lovely sound. The drone strings sound like bagpipes.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2006.


----------



## Star

Tchaikovsky piano concerto 1 with van Cliburn and Kondrashin. First classical record to sell a million and one can see why!


----------



## rpc732

*Stravinsky* -- The Firebird
Scherzo a la russe
Four Studies for Orchestra

Sir Simon Rattle/City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra (Warner)


----------



## deprofundis

Im listening to *Giovanni maria Trabaci* in french it would be Jean-marie Trabaci, since italians language seem easier to learn for a francophone beside english, sometime i understand some italian language, im no geneous since these language or latin so close to french right, and the italian are good roman catholic mostly, protestants and orthodox i have no animosity toward your fate we follow the same god we like jesus we are not that different, and jews are nt that different either they preserve the ancient testment the earlier fate wich is torah (ancient testament) so thanks guys, what can i says more.

The music for today is complete work of mighter greater than great underrated classical composer , what a shame we dont even have is vocal works, i would kill to hear his vocal works his madrigal(just kidding), but seriously, this composer made me like keyboard music more so than J.s Bach(pardon this blasphemy please kind folk of TC lore), im absoluty trill by the harmonies, melody, im flabbergeist ...what your opinion please Trabaci fanboys and art lover of prestige of this world please manifest 
show me your introduction in his music, i whant to know ,what led you to Trabaci work, and please i want to hear Trabaci madrigali, we need a musicologist that is an italian indiana jones to venture and sung whit his ensemble the afored mention man.

Salute everyone , italians i say bene bene, i saluted everyone that care to read sorry if this was long tedious slightly futille in detail, but i beleive in_ manicotage_ thecnique.

:tiphat: i would like to says i love my friends and followers across the globes and outside if there alians life form that like me than i thanks em(toss a joke inside folks) have a nice a great and wonderful day full of sunshine :tiphat:


----------



## Judith

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 94705
> 
> No.4 from this set
> Petrenko is a conductor I rate highly, and if you like your Tchaikovsky on the brisk side then this is for you


I have both sets and love them along with a lot of other recordings by them including Shostakovich Cycle!. The RLPO with Petrenko are amazing in everything they perform. Saw them live last year and were wonderful!


----------



## George O

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893): Concerto No. 1 for piano and orchestra in B flat minor, op 23

Sviatoslav Richter, piano
Vienna Symphony Orchestra / Herbert von Karajan

on Melodiya (USSR)
recorded 1962

5 stars


----------



## rpc732

*Beethoven* -- Piano concerto no. 3
Annie Fischer, piano
Heribert Esser/Budapest Symphony Orchestra (Hungaroton)


----------



## Bruce

*Classic*

I'm relaxing this Saturday afternoon to some piano works from the classical era:

Haydn - Piano Sonata No. 42 in G - Jenö Jandó (piano)









Mozart - 9 Variations on a Menuett by Jean-Pierre Duport, K.573 - Michel Dalberto









Mozart - Piano Sonata No. 13 in Bb, K.333 - Walter Klien









Mozart - Piano Sonata No. 10 in C, K.330 - Krystian Zimerman









Dussek - Piano Sonata No. 18 in Eb, Op. 44 - Markus Becker


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Schubert: Unfinished Symphony*

*Berlin Philharmonic, Herbert von Karajan*


----------



## Star

Strauss - Knight of the Rose 

Karajan's first stab at it with Philarmonia is quite special. 

Mind you I also like the live DVD Vienna set he made years later.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Xenakis: Gmeeoorh*

*Francoise Rieunier, organ*









Listened to Kottos by the same composer a couple of weeks ago- they are very different pieces, but they do have one similarity; they both physically hurt my ears!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Verdi-Mackerras: The Lady and the Fool - Ballet Philharmonia Orchestra/Sir Charles Mackerras

Schumann: Carnaval, Op.9/Symphonic Etudes, Op.13
Liszt: Piano Sonata in B Minor Alfred Cortot

Another wonderful ballet score from Sir Charles Mackerras, doing for lesser known bits of Verdi what "Pineapple Poll" had done for lesser known bits of Sullivan. Then three major piano works played to perfection by Alfred Cortot. His 1928 Carnaval is, for me, the finest on record, and you'd go a long way to beat his playing of the Symphonic Studies, he also includes all the variations that Schumann later cut out. Cortot's Liszt Sonata is quite simply one of the wildest and most exciting traversals of this wonderful piece of music and I again recommend (for the umpteenth time!) the supreme value that this set is.


----------



## deprofundis

Tonight dear folks i dwelves into ars subtilior, trought the genieous of contra vertu furrore, and figure of harrmony 7 cds respectively speaking i take my musicologism serrieous, i have to listen again and again same piece some time from ars antiqua to futuristica, thee modernists...

I plan on writhing a book, i think Lucien Rabetet is neglicting franco-flemish perriod and was ain't aware of ars subtiliot, Une histoire de la musique is a good book to read, detail, but one page on Gesualdo, so im pretty sure i can do better, but one major problem occured i'M not a good writer , to insert poet prose ect, i need a writer to extrapolated my ideas make it fancier, have a nice evening and eventually night..greeting ddeprofundis salute you all.
:tiphat:


----------



## George O

Robert Schumann (1810-1856)

Carnaval, op 9

Études Symphoniques, op 13

Alfred Cortot, piano

on His Master's Voice (England) from 1953
recorded 1953

5 stars


----------



## pmsummer

*More than not.*










OFFICIUM NOVUM
*Komitas, Perotin, Pärt, Garbarek, Anonymous*
The Hilliard Ensemble
Jan Garbarek - saxophone
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Pugg

*Rachmaninov*: Op.43 Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini/ *Liszt*: Piano Concerto No. 2 in A major, S.125
Philadelphia Orchestra Eugene Ormandy (conductor)
[Record: In 1972, Philadelphia]


----------



## Pugg

​
*Murray Perahia*,: songs without words.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Agnes Giebel, Janet Baker, Etc.; Otto Klemperer: New Philharmonia Orchestra, BBC Chorus perform Bach's Mass in B Minor.


----------



## KenOC

Right now KUSC is kicking off their new Shanghai Symphony Orchestra Saturday night series. Currently playing Tchaikovsky’s 1st Piano Concerto, Long Yu conducting, Lang Lang on the piano. Sounds pretty darned good!

Is this the first concert series on US radio with an Asian orchestra?


----------



## Pugg

_Elena Souliotos : Donizetti / Verdi Arias. _

28 May 1943 - 4 December 2004


----------



## Captainnumber36

Kathleen Battle, John Aler, Etc.; Andrew Davis: Toronto Symphony Orchestra, Toronto Mendelssohn Choir performing Handel's Messiah.


----------



## Haydn man

A recent present 
Currently digesting No.1 and Petrenko seems to be doing a fine job with the RLPO in good form


----------



## Pugg

​
*Respighi:*Pines of Rome/ Fountains of Rome/ Roman Festivals

Philadelphia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Guest

I tried to listen to this new purchase, but when I opened it, there was no disc! Amazon will replace it.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart:* String Quartet No. 17 in B flat major, K458 'The Hunt'/ String Quartet No. 19 in C major, K465 'Dissonance'

_Emerson String Quartet_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Third and final instalment of Béla Bartók's chamber music today.

String Quartet no.5 Sz102 (1934), Sonata for Two Pianos & Percussion Sz110 (1937), _Contrasts_ for clarinet, violin and piano Sz111 (1938), String Quartet no.6 Sz114 (1939) and Sonata for solo violin Sz117 (1943-44):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*; Simon Boccanegra.

Freni/ Cappucilli/ Carreras/ Ghiaurov, et al.
Claudio Abbado conducting.


----------



## Pugg

[/url]​
*Mozart*: Piano Concertos No. 22 & No. 25

David Fray (piano)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Jaap van Zweden


----------



## chord

Review:

http://classicalcompass.blogspot.hu/2017/05/clavichord-in-south-wind-javier-nunez.html


----------



## Pugg

*Berlioz*: Harold in Italy; Trista; 2 Overtures Nobuko Imai, 
London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Pugg

​
*Luigi Cherubini*: String quartets Nr.1 and 6
Roger Chase, Monica Huggett, Richard Lester


----------



## Heliogabo

Kontrapunctus said:


> I tried to listen to this new purchase, but when I opened it, there was no disc! Amazon will replace it.]


 This happened to me only once. It was a Jordi Savall album. There was no problem to replace it.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*; Brandenburger concertos
Disc 1 
E.Ch.O / Benjamin Britten


----------



## Vasks

_More records on the turntable_

*Donizetti - Overture to "Don Pasquale" (Scimone/MHS)
Rachmaninoff - Symphony #1 (Ormandy/Columbia)*


----------



## Andolink

Can't imagine a better performance/recording of the *Bartok 4th String Quartet* than the one by Cuarteto Casals on this disc:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak: Rusalka, Op. 114*

Renée Fleming (Rusalka), Ben Heppner (Prince), Dolora Zajick (Jezibaba), Eva Urbanová (Foreign Princess), Franz Hawalta (Water Goblin)

Kühn Mixed Choir, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Charles Mackerras.


----------



## Andolink

*Per Nørgård*: _Concerto in due tempi (Piano Concerto)_


----------



## dillonp2020

JS Bach Violin sonata no.2, Itzhak Perlman.


----------



## Andolink

*Henry Purcell*: _'Celestial music did the gods inspire'_, Ode for performance at Mr. Maidwell's School, 1689


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2002.


----------



## George O

Arnold Schoenberg (1874-1951)

Verklaerte Nacht, op 4
Chamber Symphony in E flat major, op 9

Symphony Orchestra of South West German Radio, Baden-Baden / Jascha Horenstein

on Vox (NYC), from 1957
and reissue on Turnabout (NYC), from 1968 with Pablo Picasso "Three Musicians" cover

5 stars


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> {Re Vianna Assad, GSP} I tried to listen to this new purchase, but when I opened it, there was no disc! Amazon will replace it.


Wow, that's wild. Re new, I've had a wrong CD, a CD with a mysterious dry black substance on it, but never no CD. Congratulations!


----------



## Taggart

Excellent music.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Schumann: Rhenish Symphony*

*George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra*


----------



## tortkis

Grieg: Piano Quintet in B Flat Major, EG. 118 (completed by Finnissy) / Finnissy: Grieg-Quintettsatz - Roderick Chadwick / Kreutzer Quartet (Metier)









Grieg's Piano Quintet, for which he wrote about 250 bars of sketch, completed by Finnissy, and Finnissy's own composition "starting from a virtually identical point, but then diverging at the same moment that [he] had (in disguise) taken over from Grieg." Both are exquisite, in very different ways.


----------



## George O

Johannes Brahms (1833-1897)

Quintet in B minor, op 115
for clarinet, two violins, viola, and cello

Oskar Michallik, clarinet
Egon Morbitzer, violin
Wilhelm Martens, violin
Werner Buchholz, viola
Bernhard Günther, cello

on Philips (Netherlands), from 1970
recorded in East Germany in ?
A Gift at £1.35

5 stars


----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 94731


The latest in a series of Glass CD's that I'm playing today. Excellent music.


----------



## Bruce

*Bartok Chamber*



elgars ghost said:


> Third and final instalment of Béla Bartók's chamber music today.
> 
> String Quartet no.5 Sz102 (1934), Sonata for Two Pianos & Percussion Sz110 (1937), _Contrasts_ for clarinet, violin and piano Sz111 (1938), String Quartet no.6 Sz114 (1939) and Sonata for solo violin Sz117 (1943-44):


Now that you've finished your survey, which Bartok chamber works are you most interested in revisiting?


----------



## Bruce

*Ngrd*



Andolink said:


> *Per Nørgård*: _Concerto in due tempi (Piano Concerto)_


I just heard the concerto per due tempi a few weeks ago. What a fantastic work!


----------



## Heliogabo

Right now on my player is the first cd of this superb album:










The orchestral recording under the Baton of maestro Mata remains unsurpassed. Mata and Revueltas are a perfect match.


----------



## Sonata

I am a week into my Composer-of-the-Month project and having a splendid time! This has been a good reminder that Dvorak is one of my favorite composers. It seems silly to repost some of the same big boxes that I've been working through multiple times so I won't do that a lot, but here's a recap of what I'm covering:



















I'm about a halfway through Dvorak's string quartets. I did not particularly enjoy the third, but the others were good listening. 
I have ahead of me the great "American" as well as his other late string quartets.

As for the symphonic works, I am through the first three symphonies. I might just like all of his symphonies. I'm not sure why his earlier ones don't get more respect. The end of the first one DOES last a few minutes too long, but the rest of it was very enjoyable.

I'm also working through this set of solo piano. It is not a complete set, it's a partial (from Amazon Prime. I HATE when they only have partial works available) Dvorak did not excel at solo piano, but there's nothing hear that is painful to hear, and I want a well-rounded listen.










Also so far, I've covered his piano quintets and opera the Jakobin, which was not interesting early in but picked up in quality later in the opera. Not one I'd purchase but I'll likely rent it from the library in the future another time or two.

I still have much Dvorak'ing ahead of me: The aforementioned American, his great late symphonies, concertos, Rusalka, and his wonderfully haunting sacred music.


----------



## dillonp2020

Haydn Symphony no.94, don't know the performer


----------



## Bettina

Sonata said:


> I am a week into my Composer-of-the-Month project and having a splendid time! This has been a good reminder that Dvorak is one of my favorite composers. It seems silly to repost some of the same big boxes that I've been working through multiple times so I won't do that a lot, but here's a recap of what I'm covering:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about a halfway through Dvorak's string quartets. I did not particularly enjoy the third, but the others were good listening.
> I have ahead of me the great "American" as well as his other late string quartets.
> 
> As for the symphonic works, I am through the first three symphonies. I might just like all of his symphonies. I'm not sure why his earlier ones don't get more respect. The end of the first one DOES last a few minutes too long, but the rest of it was very enjoyable.
> 
> I'm also working through this set of solo piano. It is not a complete set, it's a partial (from Amazon Prime. I HATE when they only have partial works available) Dvorak did not excel at solo piano, but there's nothing hear that is painful to hear, and I want a well-rounded listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also so far, I've covered his piano quintets and opera the Jakobin, which was not interesting early in but picked up in quality later in the opera. Not one I'd purchase but I'll likely rent it from the library in the future another time or two.
> 
> I still have much Dvorak'ing ahead of me: The aforementioned American, his great late symphonies, concertos, Rusalka, and his wonderfully haunting sacred music.


I love your idea of a composer of the month! Have you tried Dvořák's overtures yet? His set of "Nature, Life and Love" overtures is glorious! I particularly enjoy the Carnival Overture, which I listed in another thread as one of the top ten most exciting pieces.


----------



## George O

Nikolay Andreivich Rimsky-Korsakov (1844-1908): Scheherazade

London Symphony Orchestra / Loris Tjeknavorian
Irvine Arditti, leader and solo violin

on Chalafont (Los Angeles), from 1979

An early digital recording with "A WORD OF CAUTION - The musical transients of this recording are as high as 16 dB above "0" reference level and can cause severe amplifier overload and possible speaker damage or burnout. Proceed with care." :lol:


----------



## pmsummer

LES ROIS DE VERSAILLES
*Germain Pinel, Robert de Visée*
Miguel Yisrael - lute
_
Brilliant_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Glazunov, Symphony No. 7*

Listening to the Saturday Symphony a day late. Personally, I like Rozhdestvensky's way with Glazunov.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony 9: Simon Rattle, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra:


----------



## pmsummer

ENGLISH COUNTRY DANCES
_17th C. Music from the Publications of..._
*John Playford*
David Douglas - violin
Paul O'Dette - theorbo, cittern, Baroque guitar
Andrew Lawrence-King - harp, double harp, Irish harp, guitar
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

I just saw the Gunther Wand Great Recordings box set, so I'm trying to fight the impulse to pony up. This one isn't helping me fight.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*
> 
> I just saw the Gunther Wand Great Recordings box set, so I'm trying to fight the impulse to pony up. This one isn't helping me fight.


I went for this set: https://www.amazon.com/Great-Record...6529938&sr=1-1&keywords=wand+great+recordings

Has Beethoven with Brahms, Schubert and Bruckner and some others:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Johnnie Burgess said:


> I went for this set: https://www.amazon.com/Great-Record...6529938&sr=1-1&keywords=wand+great+recordings
> 
> Has Beethoven with Brahms, Schubert and Bruckner and some others:


 That is an excellent set, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## George O

L'homme armé (1450-1650): Musique de guerre et de paix

details: http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/era88168.htm

The Boston Camerata / Joel Cohen
The Boston Shawm and Sacbut Ensemble
The Harvard Radcliffe Collegium Musicum / Jameson Marvin (on two of the tracks)

on Erato (France), from 1986
recorded 1984

5 stars










Joel Cohen


----------



## Sonata

Bettina said:


> I love your idea of a composer of the month! Have you tried Dvořák's overtures yet? His set of "Nature, Life and Love" overtures is glorious! I particularly enjoy the Carnival Overture, which I listed in another thread as one of the top ten most exciting pieces.


Thank you for your post Bettina  I have not heard his overtures yet. The symphonic works album that I'm listening to has: Carnival, Nature's Realm and Othello. I'll be listening to those and the tone poems after I finish the symphonies.


----------



## Sonata

Listening to:

Dvorak

-Piano Concerto: 









-Water Goblin:
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Vaclav Neumann


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven: String Quartet #7 In F, Op. 59/1, "Rasumovsky #1" performed by the Tokyo String Quartet.


----------



## tortkis

David Pohle (1624-1695): Vocal and Chamber Music (Carus, 2007)








Monika Mauch, David Erler, Hans-Jörg Mammel, L'arpa festante / Rien Voskuilen


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Just as Bach's instrumental music has always worked for a broad array/variety of instruments IMO, so Schubert's lieder remain marvelous regardless of male or female vocalists... bass, baritone, tenor, mezzo, or soprano.










Then again... you are not likely to go wrong with Barbara Bonney and Geoffrey Parsons.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven: String Quartet #1 In F, Op. 18/1 - performed by Tokyo String Quartet


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy*: Estampes (3) (Complete)
L'isle joyeuse

*Szymanowski*relude and Fugue in C sharp minor
Piano Sonata No. 1 in C minor, Op. 8

_Rafal Blechacz_ (piano)

Dow


----------



## Captainnumber36

Michel Legrand performing piano works by Eric Satie.


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> Listening to:
> 
> Dvorak
> 
> -Piano Concerto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Water Goblin:
> Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Vaclav Neumann


That piano concertos is such a intriguing work, tried to study it but for a while.
(no luck though)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mussorgsky*: Pictures at an Exhibition
orch. Ravel
A Night on the Bare Mountain

*Tchaikovsky*: Waltz from Swan Lake

Wiener Philharmoniker, Gustavo Dudamel


----------



## Bruce

*Christus*

This evening's work:

Liszt - Christus - Helmuth Rilling conducts the Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart, with the Gächinger Kantorei Stuttgart and the Krakauer Kammerchor. Along with Henriette Bonde-Hansen (soprano), Iris Vermillion (mezzo), Michael Schade (tenor) and Andreas Schmidt (bass)









I think this oratorio contains some of Liszt's most beautiful music. Makes me wish he had written more for choral forces.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Dvorak Symphony #9 performed by Adrian Leaper: Orquesta Filarmónica De Gran Canaria


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony no 8

Rafael Kubelik conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*:_Double Concerto for Violin & Cello in A minor, Op. 102_
Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Gautier Capuçon (cello)
Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester, Myung-Whun Chung

_Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115_

Paul Meyer (clarinet), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Aki Saulière (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Béatrice Muthelet (viola)


----------



## bigboy

That cover is most excellent


----------



## Pugg

bigboy said:


> That cover is most excellent


And their playing is outstanding also.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini: La Bohème*

Luciano Pavarotti, Mirella Freni, Rolando Panerai, Elizabeth Harwood, Nicolai Ghiaurov & Gianni Maffeo

Schoneberger Sangerknaben, Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bruce said:


> Now that you've finished your survey, which Bartok chamber works are you most interested in revisiting?


Well, I've had all of the chamber recordings in my collection for a fair time now but I could definitely still do with getting better acquainted with the sonata for two pianos and percussion and the sonata for solo violin.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Messiaen - a disc each of works for piano, organ and orchestra this morning.

_Fantaisie burlesque_ (1932), _Pièce pour le tombeau de Paul Dukas_ (1936), _Rondeau_ (1943), _Visions de l'Amen_ for two pianos (1943) and _Petites esquisses d'oiseaux_ (1985):










_L'ascension_ (1933-34) and _Les corps glorieux_ (1939):










_Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (Illuminations on the beyond...)_ (1988-92):


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mozart Symphony 39 performed by James Levine: Vienna Philharmonic.


----------



## deprofundis

I'm listening to english polyphony finest on this incredible cd called The virgin and the child: music from the Baldwin Partbooks 2.
It 4h30 a.m, i just wake up.It featured big name* Tallis, Tarvener, White, Fayrfax*, *Sheppard*.All of them are great but my favorite classical composer of the english remained *John Dunstable* that is ain't on this compilation of great name.

Have a nice day folks, i would like to embelished thiis post but i feel dizzy like each morning, my medication those this, but this is futile. :tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis

Ladie's & gentelmen the distinguished menber of talk classical lore, let me present you what i am listening to into my ipods, Northern France manuscript of Cambrai executed or performed if you will by none other than the grandiose graindelavoix ensemble one of there best so far, riveting, powerful, intense, captivating so i resume this in 4 words, you need this record, trust me.

Incredible stuff, mezemerising and beautiful voice carry you into forgotten lore, to escape morosity of present, let this album move you somewhere else for the time it last, disapear forget you exist and let the music caress your soul...
:angel:


Thanks kind folks , friends & followers :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivald*i: Violin concertos
Disc 1
Yehudi Menuhin.


----------



## Judith

Brahms Cello Sonatas CD

Steven Isserlis 
Stephen Hough 

As well as the two Brahms Sonatas, also has 

Dvorak
Wakdesruhe
Rondo in G Minor

Suk
Ballade in D Minor
Serenade in A Major

What a lovely CD with two amazing musicians!


----------



## Judith

Judith said:


> Brahms Cello Sonatas CD
> 
> Steven Isserlis
> Stephen Hough
> 
> As well as the two Brahms Sonatas, also has
> 
> Dvorak
> Wakdesruhe
> Rondo in G Minor
> 
> Suk
> Ballade in D Minor
> Serenade in A Major
> 
> What a lovely CD with two amazing musicians!


Can't help thinking that last movement of 2nd sonata has similarities with last movement of Double Concerto!!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*: String quartets.

Disc2
Panocha Quartet .


----------



## Guest

After a month waiting this box arrived this morning,at last.










CD 1 Music for Holy Week in Proportional Rhythm










The libretto in this box is witthout song texts and therefore I don't sell the cd's I have already.
There is a booklet 198 pages with a lot of information about the cd's and a few fotographs.
Nevertheless,I am very glad ,many cd's in this box are not available otherwise.
For example,In the 4 cd box of Le chansonnier Cordiforme (eloquence) is a full song text libretto included.


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin*: Waltzes.
Tamás Vásáry


----------



## pmsummer

THE CLOUD OF UNKNOWING
SONGS OF THE SOUL
*Robert Kyr*
Conspirare
Victoria Bach Festival Orchestra
Craig Hella Johnson - conductor
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Sonata

With Renata Tebaldi as Butterfly. A very well-known opera for me, the first one I ever listened to in full actually. First listen to this one, with Carlo Bergonzi as Pinkerton. Because even though it's Dvorak month, I still like to mix it up a little bit.


----------



## Guest

Henry Purcell Miscellaneous pieces for harpsichord CD 6 Pieter-Jan Belder


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gershwin*: Girl Crazy-Suite; Oh, Kay!-Ouvertüre; Funny Face-Ouvertüre; Let 'em Eat Cake-Ouvertüre; Ouvertüre & Wintergreen for President aus "Of Thee I Sing"; 3 Preludes; Rhapsodie Nr. 2 für Klavier & Orchester (Ralph Votapek, Boston Pops Orchestra, Arthur Fiedler)


----------



## Judith

Holberg Suite

ASMF
Neville Marriner

I know its more common to listen to this piece of music by the Norwegian Chamber Orchester but I love the ASMF.

On same CD as 

Dvorak and Tchaikovsky 
Serenades for Strings!


----------



## Vasks

_Rugged Individualists...on vinyl_

*Ives - Decoration Day (Bernstein/Columbia)
Cowell - Jig, Snows of Fujiyama & Voice of Lir (composer/Folkways)
Babbitt - Aria da Capo (Sollberger/Nonesuch)
Partch - Barstow (Mitchell/Columbia)*

_And that's it for the rest of the week, as I go a travelin' to hear a premiere of this mixed quintet of mine ( http://www.talkclassical.com/41707-mixed-quintet.html ). If the performance is good and I get a recording I'll share_


----------



## Sonata

_*DVORAK*_










I'm also have listened through Sympony #4, and listened to the Noon Witch


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Die Schopfung

Battle, Winbergh/ Moll.

James Levine conducting.


----------



## tortkis

Music from the Peterhouse Partbooks, vol. 4 - Blue Heron (2015)








Nicholas Ludford (c.1490-1557): Ave cujus conceptio
Robert Jones (fl.1520-35): Missa Spes nostra
Robert Hunt (early 16th century): Stabat mater


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Ebony Concerto*

I have a recording with Stoltzman and the Woody Herman band, but I think this one beats them.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mahler*: Symphony no 8
> 
> Rafael Kubelik conducting.


Kubelik's BRSO Mahler set is my #1 choice over Bernstein's N.Y. Philharmonic set and Tennstedt's London Philharmonic set.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Originally posted by Sonata:
"I am a week into my Composer-of-the-Month project and having a splendid time! This has been a good reminder that Dvorak is one of my favorite composers. It seems silly to repost some of the same big boxes that I've been working through multiple times so I won't do that a lot, but here's a recap of what I'm covering":

"








For me, the Stamitz set of the Dvorak String Quartets is the finest available in both musical and technical terms.


----------



## Bruce

*Hummel*

Beginning my Memorial Day with a delightful set of preludes:

Hummel - the opus 125 set - Mary Louise Boehm (piano)









Not as inventive as Chopin or Scriabin, yet there is plenty to enjoy in this opus.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1991.


----------



## dillonp2020

Goldberg Variations Glenn Gould 1981 recordings


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Trios Nos. 1 and 2*

Beaux Arts Trio.


----------



## Sonata

*Schubert* String Quartets #s 6-8
I'm really digging the string quartet genre for the time being









*Mendelssohn* Symphony #1
The opening movement puts me very much in mind of a Mozart opera overture


----------



## George O

Zoltan Kodaly (1882-1967): Duo pour violon et violoncelle, op 7 (1914)

Pierre Villette (1926-1998): Trois Préludes pour cordes (1965)

Jean-Luc Pouchet, violin
Bertrand Braillard, cello
Orchestre de l'île de la Cité / Lucien Jean-Baptiste

CD on ATMA (Québec), from 1993

5 stars










Kodaly










Villette


----------



## Hurrian

Brahms -- Piano Concerto no. 2


----------



## dillonp2020

Beethoven Symphony no.5 on vinyl, Carlos Kleiber and Vienna philharmonic.


----------



## Guest

Josquin Desprez Secular Music

The Medieval Ensemble of London Peter Davies- Timothy Davies










A beautiful recording,very recommendable *****


----------



## Robert Gamble

Going back a bit further than usual.. CD #2


----------



## Captainnumber36

Rufus Wainwright's Opera titled Prima Donna performed by various singers with the BBC Symphony Orchestra & Jayce Ogren.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Richard Strauss' Die Frau Ohne Schatten (Op.56) Symphonic Fantasy performed superbly by Jeffrey Tate & the Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra. 

This opera is a work I am less familiar with to say the least, this Symphonic Fantasy makes a most compelling case, especially with aid of a performance such as this.


----------



## jim prideaux

Perahia, Haitink and the COA performing Beethoven's 1st and 2nd Piano Concertos.


----------



## Rys

Unappreciated.


----------



## Tallisman

No qualms. Brilliant


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Franck: Prelude, Choral and Fugue
Brahms: Paganini Variations, Op.35 Evgeny Kissin

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas No.5 in F, Op.24 "Spring"/No.7 in C Minor, Op.30 No.2
Schubert: Fantasia in C, D.934 Adolf Busch/Rudolf Serkin

Delius: In a Summer Garden/Over the Hills and Far Away
Massenet: The Last Sleep of the Virgin
Gretry: Air de Ballet from "Zemire et Azor"
Mehul: Overture "La Chasse de Jeune Henri" Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Thomas Beecham

Part of a stunning disc from Evgeny Kissin, which takes me back over 20 years to the first time I saw him. It was a recital at Symphony Hall in Birmingham. The first half of the recital was all Chopin, and I must admit that I was not impressed. It sounded overly fussy and as though he didn't really understand how to play Chopin, and it must be said that he is not alone in this, so many convey so little when playing Chopin. Anyway, I stuck with it and the second half consisted of the Franck and Brahms works I listened to this evening, well, it was a revelation, like a different pianist. The Franck was always then more of an older pianists piece, but Kissin took it, played it entirely his own way, and for me succeeded as no other has, it was superb, as were the Brahms Paganini Variations, amongst the finest I've ever heard, rivalling the legendary Michelangeli recording (and in my book, praise can come no higher.) This CD is fully worthy of his performances and I revelled in it this evening. Then a wond'rous disc of Beethoven and Schumann from messrs. Busch and Serkin. What a marvellous set this is. Finally Sir Thomas Beecham works his inimitable magic in Delius, Massenet, Gretry and Mehul. This is a smashing LP, a great favourite of mine being the Mehul overture "La Chasse de Jeune Henri." Sir Thomas brings all his impeccable gait and swagger to it, and it makes you wonder why it isn't heard more often. Probably because it takes a Beecham to bring it off like this, and where are the likes of Sir Thomas now???? Non-existent I fear. (Alas.)


----------



## George O

Claude Debussy (1862-1918)
Pour le piano 
Images
-recorded 1968

Maurice Ravel (1875-1937)
Le tombeau de Couperin
-recorded 1970

Vlado Perlemuter, piano

CD on BBC Music (UK), from 2003

5 stars


----------



## Selby




----------



## tortkis

Beethoven: Bagatelles and Dances, Vol. 1 - Jandó, Jenő (Naxos, 1999)








Besides Für Elise, WoO 52 & 53 were particularly impressive.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Rachmaninov: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini*

*Vladimir Ashkenazy; London Symphony Orchestra, Andre Previn*


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Various piano pieces from my Katchen/Brahms lp collection.


----------



## dillonp2020

Schubert Piano Impromtu no.4 performed by Murray Perahia (2005).


----------



## Sonata

dillonp2020 said:


> Schubert Piano Impromtu no.4 performed by Murray Perahia (2005).


That's a great work/recording!

Right now for me;









L'assedio Di Corinto, with the lovely Beverly Sills and Marilyn Horne


----------



## Blancrocher

Mondonville: Grands Motets (Christie, Les Arts Florissants)


----------



## dillonp2020

Sonata said:


> That's a great work/recording!
> 
> Right now for me;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L'assedio Di Corinto, with the lovely Beverly Sills and Marilyn Horne


A wonderful performance as well. My favorite mezzo is now actually my currently playing. Her Rossini Heroines Recordings are absolutely divine.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Captainnumber36

Stephen Kovacevich performs piano works by Brahms


----------



## Selby




----------



## Captainnumber36

Ravel: Chansons Madécasses who I am not sure is performing. I'd have to go look at the booklet of the disc!


----------



## Captainnumber36

Isidore Cohen, Timothy Eddy perform Ravel's Sonata for Violin and Cello and it's really blowing my mind. This CD is fantastic, it's from the same one with the Chansons Madecasses on it!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wassenaer*: Concerti Armonici Nos. 1-6
(formerly attributed to Pergolesi)

I Musici


----------



## Pugg

Haydn67 said:


> Kubelik's BRSO Mahler set is my #1 choice over Bernstein's N.Y. Philharmonic set and Tennstedt's London Philharmonic set.


Mine are just the other way around .


----------



## Pugg

Captainnumber36 said:


> Rufus Wainwright's Opera titled Prima Donna performed by various singers with the BBC Symphony Orchestra & Jayce Ogren.


Did you liked it?


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> That's a great work/recording!
> 
> Right now for me;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L'assedio Di Corinto, with the lovely Beverly Sills and Marilyn Horne


I so do struggle with that Bonisolli voice.....


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: Symph. 3 + 4. 
Skrowaczewski


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Bohuslav Martinu: Symphony No.1
Bryden Thomson & the Royal Scottish National Orchestra 

For drive to work, a great start to the day. A fantastic performance, powerful, spirited and beautiful. Glorious.


----------



## Pugg

​
_Opera aria's: Grace Bumbry _


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt*: orchestral works.
Disc 1 includes the Mephisto waltz. 
B.P Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Pugg

​
*Prokofiev*: Sinfonia Concertante in E minor for cello & orchestra, Op. 125

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Vassily Sinaisky

*Tcherepnin*: Suite for Solo Cello, Op. 76

Pieter Wispelwey (cello)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Lieder by Dvořák and Brahms this morning.

_Večerní písně (Evening Songs)_ - four songs B.61/op.31 [Texts: V. Hálek] (1976), _Cigánské melodie (Gypsie Melodies)_ - seven songs B.104/op.55 [Texts: A. Heyduk] (1880), _Písně milostné (Love Songs)_ - eight songs B.160/op.83 - revision of eight songs from the earlier song cycle _Cypřiše (Cypresses)_ B.11/WoO [Texts: G. Pfleger Moravský] (orig. 1865 - rev. 1888) and _Biblické písně (Biblical Sonsgs_ - ten songs B.185/op.99 [Texts: _Book of Psalms_ (1894)










_(8) Zigeunerlieder (Gypsy Songs)_ - version for solo voice and piano: arranged from the (11) Zigeunerlieder for vocal quartet and piano op.103 [Texts: Hungarian folk sources] (1887-88), _Fünf Lieder_ - five songs op.106 [Texts: F. Kugler/C. Reinhold (nos. 2 and 5)/K. Groth/A. Frey (1886), _Fünf Lieder_ - five songs op.107 [Texts: P. Flemming/K. Lemcke/O.F. Gruppe/D. von Liliencron/P. Heyse] (1886-88) and _Vier ernste Gesänge (Four Serious Songs)_ op.121 [Texts: Biblical] (1896):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Offenbach: Les Contes d'Hoffmann.*

Beverly Sills/ Stuart Burrows/ Norman Treigle/ et al.

L.S.O , Julius Rudel conducting.


----------



## Guest

Dowland A Musical Banquet 1610


----------



## SiegendesLicht

The Solti/Wiener Philarmoniker recording of Das Rheingold, trying to relive some of that magic of last Saturday's live concert.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Fauré*: Piano Quintet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 89/ Piano Quintet No. 2 in C minor Op. 115

Eric Le Sage (piano)

*Quatuor Ébène*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Schumann - chamber and solo piano works part one.

_Papillons (Butterflies)_ - 12 pieces for piano op.2 (1831-32), _Davidsbündlertänze (Dances of the League of David)_ - 18 pieces for piano op.6 (1837), _Carnaval_ - 21 pieces for piano op.9 (1834-35), _Symphonic Etudes_ - 13 pieces for piano op.13 (1834), Piano Sonata no.1 _'Grand Sonata'_ in F#-minor for piano op.11 (1835), String Quartets nos.1-3 in A-minor/F/A op.41 (1842) and Piano Quartet in E-flat op.44 (1842):





























***

(*** - my recording is on Philips rather than Decca but performances and sleeve art are the same)


----------



## Pugg

​
_Wagner/ Brahms/ Mahler/ Beethoven._
Christa Ludwig / Otto Klemperer.

Thanks to Traverso.


----------



## Tallisman

Haul from a brilliant bookshop that has a huge classical collection:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Telemann*: Concertos /
Michala Petri/ St. Paul Chamber Orchestra / Zukerman


----------



## Guest

Giovanni Gabrieli Symphoniae Sacre II,1615 Andrew Parrott


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> _Wagner/ Brahms/ Mahler/ Beethoven._
> Christa Ludwig / Otto Klemperer.
> 
> Thanks to Traverso.


Some people might say that this is an essential recording.


----------



## jim prideaux

first real opportunity to have a proper listen to Peter Maag and the Orchestra di Padova e del Veneto performing Beethoven's 2nd and 4th Symphonies and I can safely say that these recordings are superb and now (alongside their recordings of the 1st,3rd,5th and 6th)represent to me an ideal in relation to this great music....there is a joy, a humour and above all a gracefulness that I can only describe as remarkable.....displacing Gardiner, van Immerseel and Harnoncourt in my immediate affections I have just had the good fortune to find a second hand copy of the 7th and 8th on Amazonia......

so taken with Maag's conducting I look forward also to the arrival of the Helios recording of Schumann's 1st.

this whole experience is testament to TC-were it not for reading posts concerning Beethoven's 6th I would have missed this lot....in particular I believe it is 'Merl' (from north of me!) to who I am indebted so thanks again!


----------



## Sonata

Pugg said:


> I so do struggle with that Bonisolli voice.....


His voice doesn't bother me but I understand what you're saying. The recorded sound quality of this is isn't great...good sound quality is pretty important for me. But in the end, I'm still pretty happy with this recording for Sills and Horne.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*: Etudes, opp.10 & 25 
Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Pugg

​
*Goldschmidt: Beatrice Cenci *.

Estes/ Jones/ Alexander/Bostridge et al.

Lothar Zagrosek conducting.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1971 - '75.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony 5: Günter Wand, NDR-Sinfonieorchester:










On Spotify.


----------



## bharbeke

CPE Bach: Sonatas and Rondos (Mikhail Pletnev)

All of the pieces included on this disc sound good. There were a couple of sonatas that could have been outstanding, but their endings ended with a whimper instead of a bang. The standout piece for me was Sonata in G minor, Wq. 65/17.

Haydn: Symphony No. 95 (Klemperer, New Philharmonia Orchestra)

This is great stuff, simply beautiful all the way through.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Aram *"King of Koncerti" *Khachaturian* (1903 - 1978). Recorded 1994, 1990, 2006.


----------



## Vaneyes

Traverso said:


> Dowland A Musical Banquet 1610


*
"Tasty, that."

*


----------



## Captainnumber36

Pugg said:


> Did you liked it?


I really loved it. French is a fantastic language to listen to, and I find the singing to be top notch.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Sibelius String Quartets performed by Tempera SQ.


----------



## Vaneyes

Haydn67 said:


> Originally posted by Sonata:
> "I am a week into my Composer-of-the-Month project and having a splendid time! This has been a good reminder that Dvorak is one of my favorite composers. It seems silly to repost some of the same big boxes that I've been working through multiple times so I won't do that a lot, but here's a recap of what I'm covering":
> 
> "
> View attachment 94739
> 
> 
> For me, the Stamitz set of the Dvorak String Quartets is the finest available in both musical and technical terms.


*
"I think I'll double down on that statement."

*


----------



## hpowders

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Beethoven Symphony 5: Günter Wand, NDR-Sinfonieorchester:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Spotify.


This is the one! A real champ!!


----------



## Guest

Music from the time of Elizabeth I


----------



## Sonata

*Beethoven* Cello sonatas









*Mendelssohn* Symphony #2, Hymn of Praise. Just beautiful!


----------



## Tchaikov6

Sonata said:


> *Beethoven* Cello sonatas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mendelssohn* Symphony #2, Hymn of Praise. Just beautiful!


My favorite Mendelssohn symphony probably- an excellent performance of it as well.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Capriccio Espagnol


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Dohnanyi: Pastorale/Six Pieces, Op.41/Winterreigen, Op.13/Variations on a Hungarian Folk Song, Op.29/Intermezzo, Op.2 No.3/Ruralia Hungarica, Op.32a No.6/Gavotte and Musette/Pavane with Variations, Op.17 No.3/Suite in the Olden Style, Op.24/Burletta, Op.44 No.1/Nocturne, Op.44 No.2
Schubert-Dohnanyi: Valses Nobles, D.969
Delibes-Dohnanyi: Waltz from "Coppelia"
J.Strauss II-Dohnanyi: Treasure Waltz from "The Gypsy Baron"/Du und Du from "Die Fledermaus" Ernst Von Dohnanyi

Winternitz: Dance of the Marionette
Debussy-Hartmann: La fille aux cheveux de lin
Sgambati: Serenata Napoletana, Op.24 No.2
Dvorak-Kreisler: Songs My Mother Taught Me, Op.55 No.4
Bortkiewicz: In 3/4 Time, Op.45 No.5
Tchaikovsky: Melody, Op.42 No.3
Granados-Kreisler: Andaluza
Copland: *** Down from "Rodeo" Derek Collier/Ernest Lush

All lovers of the piano owe an enormous debt to APR who have over the years released or re-released incredibly rare recordings. In the case of this Dohnanyi issue, as we are not exactly overburdened with recordings of his solo piano music, to get the composer himself playing a decent selection on two well filled CD's is a real delight, and 53 minutes worth of the second disc consists of previously unissued stereo recordings from his 1956 HMV sessions. The sound throughout is splendid and the playing incomparable. Highly recommended. 
The second side of this delightful LP of short works for violin and piano is as well played as the first, in fact the playing is superb, and like the first side it is a nice mixture of well known works with much lesser known pieces. The Sgambati and Bortkiewicz items are particularly charming, well worth some latter day fiddlers reviving them, though charm is a commodity that sadly seems to be rather on the short side at present in music, as indeed in so many walks of life. A great pity.


----------



## Bettina

bharbeke said:


> CPE Bach: Sonatas and Rondos (Mikhail Pletnev)
> 
> All of the pieces included on this disc sound good. *There were a couple of sonatas that could have been outstanding, but their endings ended with a whimper instead of a bang.* The standout piece for me was Sonata in G minor, Wq. 65/17.
> 
> Haydn: Symphony No. 95 (Klemperer, New Philharmonia Orchestra)
> 
> This is great stuff, simply beautiful all the way through.


I've noticed that about CPE Bach's pieces. Some of them seem to fizzle out at the end. I don't know if he did it on purpose, as a witty trick, to make the listener second-guess whether the piece was truly over. Or maybe he just wasn't good at writing conclusions!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Anton Bruckner: Symphony No.5. 
Eugen Jochum & the Staatskapelle Dresden*

Much of my Bruckner listening tends to be Furtwängler, Wand or Celibidache - more often the latter in recent months.

I love 99% of Celibidache's Bruckner (the Berlin 7th Concert being the 1% exception though the documentary saved the disc). I still favour Furtwängler and greatly appreciate Wand, Skrowaczewski, Simone Young and on occasion Abbado, Karajan (Berlin rather than Vienna) and Baremboim (Warner Classics - I haven't heard his recent cycle). There are likely others but these come to mind most quickly.

After so much Celibidache whose (Munich) recordings at their best are transcendent, Jochum is a remarkable pallet cleanser. The Staatskapelle Dresden play fantastically, Jochum's grasp and approach perfectly executed. I haven't heard his earlier DG Cycle but his EMI Bruckner is wonderful - this Fifth is remarkable. This Fifth is easily in my top 3 recordings and Jochum my top 5 Bruckner interpreters behind Furtwängler (in first) and alongside Celibidache, Wand and either Skrowaczewski or Young depending on the day (in no order).

Jochum maintains rhythm, drive and momentum but avoids the potential pitfall of rushing. I especially enjoy the Second Movement of this work and performance, an Adagio of immense beauty and power which benefits greatly from Jochum's approach.

A remarkable Fifth Symphony indeed.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

I confess complete mystification why "*** Down" by Copland comes out with the word "***" as three asterisks, the word, for those of you that don't know the piece rhymes with slow and begins with an "h" it can be a garden implement, but in this case refers to a dance. Odd, decidedly odd.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 94862
> View attachment 94863
> 
> 
> Dohnanyi: Pastorale/Six Pieces, Op.41/Winterreigen, Op.13/Variations on a Hungarian Folk Song, Op.29/Intermezzo, Op.2 No.3/Ruralia Hungarica, Op.32a No.6/Gavotte and Musette/Pavane with Variations, Op.17 No.3/Suite in the Olden Style, Op.24/Burletta, Op.44 No.1/Nocturne, Op.44 No.2
> Schubert-Dohnanyi: Valses Nobles, D.969
> Delibes-Dohnanyi: Waltz from "Coppelia"
> J.Strauss II-Dohnanyi: Treasure Waltz from "The Gypsy Baron"/Du und Du from "Die Fledermaus" Ernst Von Dohnanyi
> 
> Winternitz: Dance of the Marionette
> Debussy-Hartmann: La fille aux cheveux de lin
> Sgambati: Serenata Napoletana, Op.24 No.2
> Dvorak-Kreisler: Songs My Mother Taught Me, Op.55 No.4
> Bortkiewicz: In 3/4 Time, Op.45 No.5
> Tchaikovsky: Melody, Op.42 No.3
> Granados-Kreisler: Andaluza
> Copland: *** Down from "Rodeo" Derek Collier/Ernest Lush
> 
> All lovers of the piano owe an enormous debt to APR who have over the years released or re-released incredibly rare recordings. In the case of this Dohnanyi issue, as we are not exactly overburdened with recordings of his solo piano music, to get the composer himself playing a decent selection on two well filled CD's is a real delight, and 53 minutes worth of the second disc consists of previously unissued stereo recordings from his 1956 HMV sessions. The sound throughout is splendid and the playing incomparable. Highly recommended.
> The second side of this delightful LP of short works for violin and piano is as well played as the first, in fact the playing is superb, and like the first side it is a nice mixture of well known works with much lesser known pieces. The Sgambati and Bortkiewicz items are particularly charming, well worth some latter day fiddlers reviving them, though charm is a commodity that sadly seems to be rather on the short side at present in music, as indeed in so many walks of life. A great pity.


It's refreshing to see Ernst Von Dohnanyi pop up. An underrated Composer indeed. That recording looks like a treasure trove ShropshireMoose.


----------



## Bettina

ShropshireMoose said:


> I confess complete mystification why "*** Down" by Copland comes out with the word "***" as three asterisks, the word, for those of you that don't know the piece rhymes with slow and begins with an "h" it can be a garden implement, but in this case refers to a dance. Odd, decidedly odd.


It's because of the other meaning of *** (often spelled ho) - a woman who...umm...sells her services (I can't say it too directly because of TC censorship rules, but I guess you get the point)...


----------



## AClockworkOrange

ShropshireMoose said:


> I confess complete mystification why "*** Down" by Copland comes out with the word "***" as three asterisks, the word, for those of you that don't know the piece rhymes with slow and begins with an "h" it can be a garden implement, but in this case refers to a dance. Odd, decidedly odd.


The joys of auto-incorrect I would hazard a guess.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ShropshireMoose

Bettina said:


> It's because of the other meaning of *** (often spelled ho) - a woman who...umm...sells her services (I can't say it too directly because of TC censorship rules, but I guess you get the point)...


Crikey!! That's a new one to me, thanks for the tip-off!!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

AClockworkOrange said:


> It's refreshing to see Ernst Von Dohnanyi pop up. An underrated Composer indeed. That recording looks like a treasure trove ShropshireMoose.


It's well worth getting if you like Dohnanyi, the bulk of the recordings are from 1956, and in very good sound, and the transfers of the older material are outstanding, a two-CD set, there are copies on amazon from £10.21!


----------



## dillonp2020

Adagio in G minor for Strings and Organ, sometimes (and on the vinyl cover) misattributed to Albioni, but actually written by Remo Giazotto, and performed by HvK and Berlin phil.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

From my last few days' listening.

*
Fauré*
Complete songs, Vol 1
Les Matelots Op. 2 No. 2
Seule! Op. 3, No. 1
Chanson Du Pecheur Op. 4 No. 1
Bacarolle Op. 7 No. 3
Tarentelle, Op. 10, No. 2
Au Bord De L'eau Op. 8 No. 1
Les Berceaux Op. 23 No. 1
Au Cimetiere Op. 51 No. 2
Larmes Op. 51 No. 1
Cinq Mélodies «de Venise» Op 58
Pleurs D'or, Op. 72
Accompagnement Op. 85 No. 3
La Fleur Qui Va Sur L'eau Op. 85 No. 2
Mirages Op 113
C'est La Paix, Op. 114
L'horizon chimérique Op 118
*Graham Johnson, piano; Felicity Lott, Jennifer Smith, Christopher Maltman, John Mark Ainsley* etc.
[Hyperion, 2004]

This series doesn't seem to have been well received and in truth there is something a little cold and unengaging about some of the performances here. Still, there are good things too amongst Faure's lovely melodies. L'horizon chimérique is a particular favourite of mine (I'm a sucker for late Faure).










*
Delius
25 Songs*
7 Songs from the Norwegian

7 Danish Songs 
no 1, Summer Nights 
no 5, Irmelin Rose
no 6, In the Seraglio Garden

2 Songs: 
no 1, Il pleure dans mon coeur
no 2, Le ciel est, par-dessus le toit

La lune blanche
Chanson d'automne

Songs (5) from the Norwegian
no 3, Summer Eve
no 4, Longing
no 5, Sunset

The nightingale has a lyre of gold
I-Brasîl 
Summer landscape
O schneller, mein Ross

4 Songs: no 4, Aus deinen Augen

4 Old English Lyrics: 
no 2, So white, so soft, so sweet is she 
no 4, To Daffodils

3 Songs: no 2, Love's Philosophy
*
Yvonne Kenny (Soprano), Piers Lane (Piano)* [Hyperion, 2007]

This is a mesmerising disc of outstanding beauty. Yvonne Kenny is perfect, mysterious and melancholy in these typically Delian lyrical songs.


----------



## Guest

Thomas Ravenscroft tomorrow the fox will come to town


----------



## Bruce

*Polish Opera*

This afternoon is given over to Paderewski's Manru









. . . which I'm finding to be quite beautiful.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Physix

Stockhausen's Gesang der Jünglinge

& to recover from its madness (or brilliance) 

Rostropovich/Britten's recording of the Arpeggione Sonata


----------



## dillonp2020

Beethoven Symphony no.1, HvK Berlin Phil (1963).


----------



## George O

ShropshireMoose said:


> Crikey!! That's a new one to me, thanks for the tip-off!!


It is very sweet that you have been spared this knowledge (until now).


----------



## George O

Ho Chan Hao [also transliterated as He Zhanhao] (1933-) and Chen Gang (1935-): "The Butterfly Lovers" Violin Concerto

Six Popular Chinese Melodies for Violin and Orchestra [five folk songs plus one by Huang Zi (1904-1938)]

Takako Nishizaki, violin
Gumma Symphony Orchestra / Henry Shek

on Hong Kong Records (Hong Kong; record pressed in Japan), from 1982


----------



## pmsummer

FANTASY
_An English Fantasy for Viola and Harp_
*Arnold Bax, Frank Bridge, Benjamin Britten, Percy Grainger, Ralph Vaughan Williams*
Doris Lederer - viola
Jude Mollenhauer - harp
_
Centaur_


----------



## Captainnumber36

Puccini's La Boheme performed by Victoria De Los Angeles, Jussi Björling, Etc.; Thomas Beecham: RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra & Chorus.


----------



## Blancrocher

Albéniz/Granados: Piano Music (Larrocha)


----------



## Sonata

My last 24 hours was very light on the *Dvorak*, so I made sure I got some in for my evening listening while gardening...and now while probably getting some paper work (or rather computer work) done.

-*String Quartet #10*

-*Wild Dove* symphonic Poem

-And this:








At the moment, "*Silent Woods*" for cello and orchestra is playing....and I remember now this is the very first piece by Dvorak that I really loved. Actually, the first one I had even heard! It was on one of those large cello compilation downloads from Amazon. I've not heard it in 5 years  So beautiful


----------



## Captainnumber36

Federico Mompou piano works performed by Mompou


----------



## Pugg

​*Paganini* ; Violin concerto's

Accardo/ Dutoit.

Disc 2


----------



## dillonp2020

Bach French Suites performed by Murray Perahia (2016).


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach*; Piano concertos.
Maria João Pires


----------



## ProudSquire

*Haydn*

*String Quartet Opus 76, No. 3 ("Emperor")*









:cheers:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

*Villa-Lobos*: Bachianas Brasileiras 4-5-6-7-9
Chorus NO.1

Renée Fleming (soprano)Michael Tilson Thomas.


----------



## Pugg

​*Strauss*; Four last songs.

Renée Fleming / Christoph Eschenbach.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Symphonies 5 & 8
V.O, Sir Georg Solti conducting.


----------



## Pugg

*Rossini: Otello*

Bruce Ford (Otello), Elizabeth Futral (Desdemona), Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (Elmiro), William Matteuzzi (Rodrigo), Juan Jose Lopera (Iago), Enkelejda Shkosa (Emilia), Ryland Davies (Doge), Dominic Natoli (Lucio), Barry Banks (Gondoliero)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, David Parry.


----------



## Pugg

*Haydn*:Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1
Mstislav Rostropovich (cello)
English Chamber Orchestra, Benjamin Britten

Horn Concerto No. 1 in D major, Hob.VIId:3
Barry Tuckwell (horn)
Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner

Trumpet Concerto in E flat major, Hob. VIIe:1
Alan Stringer (trumpet)
Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner

Horn Concerto No. 2 in D major, Hob.VIId:4
Barry Tuckwell (horn)
Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier*

Disc 1

Sviatoslav Richter


----------



## Guest

The Cozens Lute Book Anthony Rooley



















Full of spirit,a very enjoyable disc
Part of a 50 cd box but also available on eloquence.


----------



## Sonata

From the vaults of my previously unlistened to pile:


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Brahms*: Symphony no 4
V.P Carlos Kleiber.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schuber*t:
Moments musicaux (6) for piano, D. 780 (Op. 94)
Piano Sonata No. 13 in A major, D. 664 (Op. 120)

Alexandre Tharaud.


----------



## stejo

Three great violin sonatas.
Played by Dumay and Lortie with an excellent recording sound.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini: Turandot*

Nilsson, Corelli, et al.
Molinari-Pradelli conducting.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Another composer I had yet to experience.. now being experienced.


----------



## bharbeke

From the exciting works thread:

Debussy: L'isle joyeuse (Rafal Blechacz)

Those were some beautiful piano passages, and I liked the short journey they took me on.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Schumann's piano and chamber works part two.

Piano Sonata no.3 [_Concerto sans orchestre_] in F-minor op.14 (1835), _Kinderszenen (Childhood Scenes)_ - seventeen pieces for piano op.15 (1838), _Kreisleriana_ - eight fantasy pieces for piano op.16 (1838), _Fantasie_ in C for piano op.17 (1836 - rev. 1839), Piano Quartet in E-flat op.47 (1842) and Piano Trio in D-minor op.63 (1847):


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1982.


----------



## dillonp2020

Tchaikovsky 1812 overture. From a cheap box set by Brilliant.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Schubert*: Symphonies 5 & 8
> V.O, Sir Georg Solti conducting.


I think 4's greater than 5.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Vaneyes said:


> I think 4's greater than 5.


No, I wouldn't say that... just because 4 is in a minor key and may be deeper and darker than 5 doesn't make it greater. The fifth is a perfect example of Schubert's melodic and harmonic gift, as well as his unique combination of the Classical and Romantic eras that only Beethoven could do it better.


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> ​*Strauss*; Four last songs.
> 
> Renée Fleming / Christoph Eschenbach.


OMG she looks 12


----------



## Robert Gamble

Enjoyed the Arnold... Some quite aggressive work there at times. On to another unknown (to me) composer.


----------



## bigboy

I go back and forth on this album- sometimes I feel like I enjoy the idea of prepared piano more than I enjoy the actual execution. Does anyone have any albums featuring prepared piano (Cage or otherwise) that they think really nail it?


----------



## Lisztian

First time I've sat down and listened in full to either of these pieces (the other piece being the 1st Chamber Symphony, arranged by Webern). I feel like I will greatly enjoy them one day (especially Pierrot), but for now a little too dense/quickly developed for me to appreciate fully. Still enjoyable.


----------



## pmsummer

ARS MAGIS SUBTILITER
_Secular Music of the_
*Chantilly Codex*
Ensemble Project Ars Nova
_
New Albion_


----------



## dillonp2020

Beethoven Early String Quartets op.18 nos. 1-6, Emerson String Quartet (1996)


----------



## Sonata

Jordi Savall, *Charpentier* A la Chapelle Royale De Versailles. Delightful album! His music is so effervescent. French Baroque really brings something special to my musical palate.

And: Achievement unlocked!! I finished my survey of *Dvorak's complete string quartets* today. Wonderful stuff, I liked all but #3. I'm really pleased with my composer of the month project....I'd been looking to beef up my library of string quartets, and here's just about a whole set I love! Ten albums' worth of listening.


----------



## dillonp2020

Dvorak New World, Solti CSO


----------



## pmsummer

RADIO 3 IN CONCERT
_A programme of English and French sacred vocal music, given by the Tallis Scholars and director Peter Phillips in the Gothic splendour of Beverley Minster_
*Byrd*: Laetentur coeli
*Josquin*: Missa Malheur me bat
*Gombert:* Regina coeli
*Josquin*: Pater noster
*Browne*: O regina mundi clara
*Byrd*: Plorans plorabit
*Byrd*: Vigilate
The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips - director
_
BBC Radio 3_


----------



## Bruce

*3/4 Beethoven*

From this amazon set:









*Beethoven *- Piano Quartet No. 1 in E-flat, WoO 36, No. 1 - Scheuerer Quartet
*Beethoven *- Trio in B-flat, Op. 11 - Matthias Glander (clarinet); Paul Klengel (violin); Wolfgang Kühnl (piano)

Most of the recordings on this set are excellent. Quite a bargain!

*Beethoven *- Violin Sonata No. 8 in G, Op. 30, No. 3 - Isaac Stern & Eugene Istomin









The sound is dated on this set, but Stern and Istomin play so well together!

And finally, a sonata by *Mozart *- Violin Sonata No. 33 in E-flat, K.481 - Joseph Szigeti & George Szell









Unlike the Beethoven set, all the recordings on this set are _not _excellent. The violin sonatas included here by Szigeti and Szell are mono, and show their age. Szigeti and Szell play well enough, but there are plenty of better versions available.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Bruce said:


> From this amazon set:
> 
> View attachment 94895
> 
> 
> *Beethoven *- Piano Quartet No. 1 in E-flat, WoO 36, No. 1 - Scheuerer Quartet
> *Beethoven *- Trio in B-flat, Op. 11 - Matthias Glander (clarinet); Paul Klengel (violin); Wolfgang Kühnl (piano)
> 
> Most of the recordings on this set are excellent. Quite a bargain!
> 
> *Beethoven - Violin Sonata No. 8 in G, Op. 30, No. 3 - Isaac Stern & Eugene Istomin*
> 
> View attachment 94896
> 
> 
> The sound is dated on this set, but Stern and Istomin play so well together!
> 
> And finally, a sonata by *Mozart *- Violin Sonata No. 33 in E-flat, K.481 - Joseph Szigeti & George Szell
> 
> View attachment 94897
> 
> 
> Unlike the Beethoven set, all the recordings on this set are _not _excellent. The violin sonatas included here by Szigeti and Szell are mono, and show their age. Szigeti and Szell play well enough, but there are plenty of better versions available.


By far my favorite Beethoven violin sonata, and an excellent performance of it as well.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Grumeaux Trio performing Schubert String Trio #2.
Beaux Arts Trio performing Schubert Piano Trio #1.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms*

*Berlin Philharmonic; Pierre Boulez*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn* - String Quartets Op.3, No.5; Op.64, No.5; Op.76


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> I think 4's greater than 5.


Actually I bought it for the 8th and 9th .


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


> OMG she looks 12


I will pass on the compliment when I see her in August. :angel:


----------



## Antiquarian

bigboy said:


> Does anyone have any albums featuring prepared piano (Cage or otherwise) that they think really nail it?


I enjoy _The Pearl_ (1984) and _The Room_ (2000) by Harold Budd. I think he probably is the most successful in utilising the prepared piano. I do like Stephen Drury's take on Cages _In a Landscape_. I can't fault the performance.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: Midsummer nights dream.
L.S.O Andre Previn.


----------



## dillonp2020

Pugg said:


> I will pass on the compliment when I see her in August. :angel:


You have to wait 'till August? I get to see her tomorrow performing in this interesting power of sound discussion. She'll be singing, and a group of neuroscientists will explain the effects of the sounds produced on the brain. Add that to the bargain for the ticket.


----------



## deprofundis

Well well well... i bought several cds, this is what im listening in no particular order folks:

Firminus Caron Masses & Chansons 3cd 
The Tallis Scholars perfect polyphony compilation cd

and.. graindelavoix following title

Confreries
Ossuaires
Choral music la madgalene
Cypriot Vespers

What a program ladies & gentelmen :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

dillonp2020 said:


> You have to wait 'till August? I get to see her tomorrow performing in this interesting power of sound discussion. She'll be singing, and a group of neuroscientists will explain the effects of the sounds produced on the brain. Add that to the bargain for the ticket.


She was in Amsterdam last year, now August again so I am not complaining.


----------



## Pugg

​*Berlioz: Roméo et Juliette*

Jessye Norman (soprano), John Aler (tenor), Simon Estes (bass)

The Westminster Choir, The Philadelphia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi: The Four Seasons*

Joshua Bell (violin)

Academy Of St. Martin-In-The-Fields

As the meteorological summer is official today.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer*

Jose van Dam (Holländer), Kurt Moll (Daland), Dunja Vejzovic (Senta), Peter Hofmann (Erik), Kaja Borris (Mary), Thomas Moser (Steuermann)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Guest

Mozart symphony 31,32,33,34 Berliner Philharmoniker Karl Böhm


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven*: Piano Sonatas OP.101,106.
Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13
The Tempest, Op. 18

Orchestra Of St. Luke's, Pablo Heras-Casado.


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Vivaldi: The Four Seasons*
> 
> Joshua Bell (violin)
> 
> Academy Of St. Martin-In-The-Fields
> 
> As the meteorological summer is official today.


Love this album and love Joshua. Seeing him perform this with the ASMF in January!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Faure*: 13 Barcarolles

_Jean-Philippe Collard_, piano.


----------



## Sonata

*Dvorak*: Sacred music played by the Czech Philharmonic. Te Deum, Psalm 149, Tu Rex Gloriae, Sanctus, Hymnus, and Dignare, Domine

-*Shostakovich*: String Quartet #1

-And a snack-sized sampling of *Mozart* Concert Arias


----------



## jim prideaux

first listen-Peter Maag and the Berne S.O. performing Schumann's Overture, Scherzo and Finale......

as far as I am currently concerned Maag can do no wrong-a marvellously poised interpretation.


----------



## Guest

Josquin Desprez










Another beautiful recording with Josquin Desprez,I wish it was more popular.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Eybler: Requiem*

Barbara Schlick, Isolde Assenheimer, Harry von Berne & Harry von der Kamp

Alsfelder Vokalensemble & Steintor Barock Bremen, Wolfgang Helbich


----------



## George O

The Concert-Masters of New York Play Kreisler

many pieces by Fritz Kreisler (1875-1962) and a couple often performed by him by Dvorak and Tartini

The Concert-Masters of New York / Emanuel Vardi

on Decca (NYC), from 1958

_About The Concert-Masters of New York . . .
"I cannot recall ever having heard such stunning string playing which leaves nothing to be desired in virtuosity, verve, ensemble and intonation." -George Szell_


----------



## Robert Gamble

Armanvd said:


>


I bet this is an uplifting CD...


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1991.


----------



## George O

Georg Friedrich Händel (1685-1759): Orgelkozerte Nr. 2, 3, 9, 15
(opp 4/2, 4/3, 7/3, 7/9)

Simon Preston, organ
Valda Aveling, continuo (harpsichord)
Menuhin Festival Orchestra / Yehudi Menuhin

on EMI (W. Germany), from 1970


----------



## Judith

George O said:


> The Concert-Masters of New York Play Kreisler
> 
> many pieces by Fritz Kreisler (1875-1962) and a couple often performed by him by Dvorak and Tartini
> 
> The Concert-Masters of New York / Emanuel Vardi
> 
> on Decca (NYC), from 1958
> 
> _About The Concert-Masters of New York . . .
> "I cannot recall ever having heard such stunning string playing which leaves nothing to be desired in virtuosity, verve, ensemble and intonation." -George Szell_


Brahms had an imaginary composer called Kriesler and a brother called Fritz! Years later Fritz Kriesler was born!!!!


----------



## Vaneyes

R.I.P. *Jiri Belohlavek*. :angel:

Courtesy of YT - Paul Lewis and Jiri Belohlavek (2010).


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet: Manon*

_Renée Fleming (Manon), Marcelo Alvarez (Le Chevalier Des Grieux)_, Jean-Luc Chaignaud (Lescaut), Alain Vernhes (Le Comte Des Grieux), Michel Sénéchal (Guillot)

Jesus Lopez-Cobos (conductor)


----------



## Guest

I also like to listen to " the four Seasons",this one is my favorite recording.


----------



## Andolink

*Robert Schumann*: _Fantasie in C Major, Op. 17_










*Henry Purcell*: _'From hardy climes and dangerous toils of war'_ (1683)


----------



## Robert Gamble

Some Josef Suk.


----------



## Sonata

*Dvorak*: From the New World, Symphony #9.

I'm listening to this one out of order, as I still have 5-8 to listen to . But I have two other versions of this symphony as well that I want to listen to during Dvorak month, so I'm getting this one in a little early so I can space out the seperate recordings


----------



## Robert Gamble

Sonata said:


> *Dvorak*: From the New World, Symphony #9.
> 
> I'm listening to this one out of order, as I still have 5-8 to listen to . But I have two other versions of this symphony as well that I want to listen to during Dvorak month, so I'm getting this one in a little early so I can space out the seperate recordings


How are you liking it? I have the Kubelik and Kertesz. I wanted to listen to this one on Google Play but they don't have this album (they have the 7th).


----------



## Sonata

I like it. I don't have much to compare by, it was my original recording of the 9th and I think I've only heard a different recording once before.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Schumann - piano and chamber works part three.

Piano Sonata no.2 in G-minor op.22 (1833-35), _Arabeske_ in C op.18 for piano (1839), _Humoreske_ in B-flat op.20 for piano (1839), _Novelette_ from _Bunte Blätter (Coloured Leaves)_ op.99 no.9 for piano (bet. 1836-49), _Adagio and Allegro_ op.70 for horn and piano - version for cello and piano [arr. F. Grützmacher] (orig. 1849), _(3) Fantasiestücke_ op.73 for clarinet and piano - version for cello and piano [arr. F. Grützmacher] (orig. 1849) and Piano Trio no.2 in F op.80 (1847):


----------



## Robert Gamble

On to some Schubert...


----------



## Bruce

*R&J*



Pugg said:


> ​*Berlioz: Roméo et Juliette*
> 
> Jessye Norman (soprano), John Aler (tenor), Simon Estes (bass)
> 
> The Westminster Choir, The Philadelphia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti.


Have you heard any other Romeo and Juliets? The only version I'm familiar with is the recording by Charles Munch and the BSO, which I love. But I'd like to get an idea of how other recording compare to this.


----------



## Bruce

*Harpsichord*

I'm listening to a variety of harpsichord works today, from a variety of sources:

*Couperin *- Harpsichord Suite No. 4 in C - Richard Egarr (I'm not sure what livre this work belongs to.)
*Scarlatti *- Sonata in E, K.380 - Virginia Black
*Arne *- Harpsichord Sonata No. 3 in G - Virginia Black
*Bach *- English Suite No. 4 in F, BWV 809 - Anthony Newman
*Mattheson *- Harpsichord Suite in D minor, Pièces de Clavecin Vol. 2, No. 1 - Cristiano Holtz
*Krebs *- Concerto in A minor for 2 Harpsichords - Richard Egarr & Patrick Ayrton
*Kuhnau *- Biblical Sonata No. 1 - Colin Tilney

The Krebs was the greatest surprise in this group. My only acquaintance with Krebs came from an old E. Power Biggs Lp with "Bach's" 8 Little Preludes and Fugues. I could never really warm up to these 8 little pieces, and I learned later that these were discovered to be written by Krebs, who I had not heard of. So I wasn't expecting much from the Concerto in A minor, but it is really quite good.


----------



## Vaneyes

Lisztian said:


> View attachment 94889
> 
> 
> First time I've sat down and listened in full to either of these pieces (the other piece being the 1st Chamber Symphony, arranged by Webern). I feel like I will greatly enjoy them one day (especially Pierrot), but for now a little too dense/quickly developed for me to appreciate fully. Still enjoyable.


Welcome back, Lisztian. :tiphat:


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beaux Arts Trio performing Schubert Piano Trios.


----------



## Guest

Rossini Overtures Abbado


----------



## bharbeke

Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance, March No. 1 (Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic Orchestra)

There's room for a better version, but this version of the famous march is pretty awesome, especially the performance from the string section.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Bruce said:


> I'm listening to a variety of harpsichord works today, from a variety of sources:
> 
> *Couperin *- Harpsichord Suite No. 4 in C - Richard Egarr (I'm not sure what livre this work belongs to.)
> *Scarlatti *- Sonata in E, K.380 - Virginia Black
> *Arne *- Harpsichord Sonata No. 3 in G - Virginia Black
> *Bach - English Suite No. 4 in F, BWV 809 - Anthony Newman*
> *Mattheson *- Harpsichord Suite in D minor, Pièces de Clavecin Vol. 2, No. 1 - Cristiano Holtz
> *Krebs *- Concerto in A minor for 2 Harpsichords - Richard Egarr & Patrick Ayrton
> *Kuhnau *- Biblical Sonata No. 1 - Colin Tilney
> 
> The Krebs was the greatest surprise in this group. My only acquaintance with Krebs came from an old E. Power Biggs Lp with "Bach's" 8 Little Preludes and Fugues. I could never really warm up to these 8 little pieces, and I learned later that these were discovered to be written by Krebs, who I had not heard of. So I wasn't expecting much from the Concerto in A minor, but it is really quite good.


Do you prefer this piece on harpsichord or piano, just curious?


----------



## Vaneyes

Tchaikov6 said:


> No, I wouldn't say that... just because 4 is in a minor key and may be deeper and darker than 5 doesn't make it greater. The fifth is a perfect example of Schubert's melodic and harmonic gift, as well as his unique combination of the Classical and Romantic eras that only Beethoven could do it better.


My spin. Schubert was a closet Romanticist who was close to breaking out with 4, but backslid with 5 & 6. Better with dark than light, but you couldn't convince him of that. Tragic indeed, though "Unfinished" and "Great" formulate a pretty good ending for this symphonic wannabe. :tiphat:


----------



## Armanvd

Robert Gamble said:


> I bet this is an uplifting CD...


Yeah Very Much, You Can Even Dance To It :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

Armanvd said:


> Yeah Very Much, You Can Even Dance To It :lol:


Or dive.


----------



## Robert Gamble

4th Symphony


----------



## Vaneyes

bharbeke said:


> Elgar: *Pomp and Circumstance, March No. 1* (Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic Orchestra)
> 
> There's room for a better version, but this version of the famous march is pretty awesome, especially the performance from the string section.


Different ears, this is what I don't like about Elgar. Re Symphonies 1 & 2, I lean toward readings that downplay the British Empire announcement. Symphony 3, thanks to Payne, may be his best. I trust my UK buddies won't draw and quarter me. 

That all said, I trumpet whenever I can, Enigma Variations with Halle/Sir John (1956). :tiphat:


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Mendelssohn: Trio No.1 in D Minor, Op.49 Earl Carlyss/Joel Krosnick/Nadia Reisenberg
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G Minor, Op.19 Joel Krosnick/Nadia Reisenberg
Faure: Piano Quartet in C Minor, Op.15 Robert Mann/Samuel Rhodes/Joel Krosnick/Nadia Reisenberg
Rachmaninoff: Piano Pieces, Op.10 nos. 1. Nocturne/4. Melodie/5.Humoreske 
Moussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition Nadia Reisenberg

Beethoven: String Quartet No.15 in A Minor, Op.132 The Griller Quartet

A smashing double CD set, featuring the legendary Nadia Reisenberg, one of the most supremely gifted pianists of the 20th century. The bulk of it is a concert she gave with assorted members of the Juilliard String Quartet on the 29th April, 1980. All three works are given superlative performances, but the Rachmaninoff Cello Sonata receives the performance of a lifetime, it is so moving and passionate, I love it. The solo pieces come from 1954 discs made for the Westminster label, and they too are marvellous, this is one of the finest accounts of the Moussorgsky that I've heard. Then on to an equally fine rendition of Beethoven's Op.132 from the Grillers, excellent sound on this Dutton CD of a recording made in 1950.


----------



## dillonp2020

Vivaldi Four Seasons, Itzhak Perlman


----------



## danj

Joseph Haydn's Organ Concertos by the Slovak Chamber Orchestra. Simply sublime.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Sibelius String Quartets performed by the Tempera String Quartet.


----------



## Captainnumber36

danj said:


> View attachment 94907
> 
> 
> Joseph Haydn's Organ Concertos by the Slovak Chamber Orchestra. Simply sublime.


They are great, aren't they?


----------



## danj

Captainnumber36 said:


> They are great, aren't they?


Yes, yes they are. It's quite extradoinary the work Haydn did.


----------



## dillonp2020

Brahms Symphony no.1 on vinyl, Karajan and the Vienna Philharmonic.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Leontyne Price, Franco Corelli, Etc.; Herbert Von Karajan: Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus perform Verdi's II Trovatore.


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## dillonp2020

JS Bach Cello Suites, Pablo Casals late nineteen thirties.


----------



## Bruce

*H or P?*



Tchaikov6 said:


> Do you prefer this piece on harpsichord or piano, just curious?


The Bach English Suite? Actually, it doesn't make much difference to me. Perhaps a slight preference for the harpsichord, simply because I love the way a harpsichord sounds. But I've listened to Bach on both instruments, and I think his works sound fantastic either way.


----------



## George O

danj said:


> View attachment 94907
> 
> 
> Joseph Haydn's Organ Concertos by the Slovak Chamber Orchestra. Simply sublime.


Welcome to TalkClassical.


----------



## Selby

*Chopin*
Ballade No. 4 in F minor, Op. 52 (1842)
Scherzo No. 4 in E major, Op. 54 (1842)
_
Stephen Hough_


----------



## Captainnumber36

Shlomo Mint & The Israel Chamber Orchestra perform Vivaldi String Symphonies.


----------



## danj

George O said:


> Welcome to TalkClassical.


Thank you. Great to finally be at a place that feels like home. I can tell I will be here for a good long-while.

Now listening to more giddy pieces from one of my all-times favs (Johann Strauss II):









(Unter donner und blitz and Tritsch-Tratsch polkas are standouts for me)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Symphonies 40 & 41
Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras.


----------



## Pugg

Bruce said:


> Have you heard any other Romeo and Juliets? The only version I'm familiar with is the recording by Charles Munch and the BSO, which I love. But I'd like to get an idea of how other recording compare to this.


See this : 
http://www.talkclassical.com/37365-berlioz-rom-o-et.html?highlight=Berlioz:+Roméo+et+Juliette

other views as well.


----------



## Pugg

Captainnumber36 said:


> Leontyne Price, Franco Corelli, Etc.; Herbert Von Karajan: Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus perform Verdi's II Trovatore.


Is that one from the Corelli box, Captain?


----------



## Captainnumber36

Pugg said:


> Is that one from the Corelli box, Captain?


No, it's just the one opera.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss.*: Burleske, Parergon zur Sinfonia Domestica

Rudolf Kempe .


----------



## deprofundis

Ladie's & Gentelmen it's a great honnor and pleasure to introduce you to my lastest puchase this box-set i had to buy, i could not skip this release the program was too good Ockeghem Desprez Lassus colossal giga normous endeveaor of a works. that is ( dramatic drum roll follow by a violent crash cymbal) Franco-flemish masterpieces 8 cd of utter joy , you have been warn and they dont give it away either hehe, buut it's worth every peny.Have a good night folks , friends and followers, complete stranger, admirators, please take care.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz*: Te Deum, Op. 22
John Aler (tenor), Mark Kruczek (organ)

Voices of Ascension Chorus and Orchestra, Young Singers of Pennnsylvania, Dennis Keene.


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming*: Great Opera scenes.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Offenbach: La Grande-Duchesse de Gérolstein*

Lucia Valentini-Terrani (La Grande Duchesse), Carla di Censo (Wanda), Carlo Allemanno (Fritz), Étienne Ligot (baritone), Frank Cassard (Népomuc), Thomas Morris (Baron Puck), Richard Plaza (Prince Paul), Bernard Imbert (Baron Grog)

Orchestra Internazionale d'Italia, Bratislava Chamber Choir, Emmanuel Villaume

Live recorded July 1996, Palazzo Ducale, Martina Franca, Italy.


----------



## Judith

Selby said:


> *Chopin*
> Ballade No. 4 in F minor, Op. 52 (1842)
> Scherzo No. 4 in E major, Op. 54 (1842)
> _
> Stephen Hough_


Love this album! Stephen is so talented!


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Pugg

​
*Rimsky Korssakoff*: Caprissio espagnol op. 34 / 
*Borodin*: Polowetzer Tänze / T*chaikovsky*: Capriccio italien op. 45 
(London Festival Orchestra, Stanley Black)


----------



## Guest

Heitor Villa Lobos String Quartets no.6-1-17 Quartetto Latinoamrericano CD 1


----------



## Pugg

​Enigma Variations / Peacock Variations / Paganini Variations
*Elgar/ Kodaly/ Blancer.*

V.P : Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## Guest

deprofundis said:


> Ladie's & Gentelmen it's a great honnor and pleasure to introduce you to my lastest puchase this box-set i had to buy, i could not skip this release the program was too good Ockeghem Desprez Lassus colossal giga normous endeveaor of a works. that is ( dramatic drum roll follow by a violent crash cymbal) Franco-flemish masterpieces 8 cd of utter joy , you have been warn and they dont give it away either hehe, buut it's worth every peny.Have a good night folks , friends and followers, complete stranger, admirators, please take care.


I think you bought the Hilliard box,it is a realy fine one. I am specially fond of the Desprez recording with 
El grillo- 
In te Domine speravi, per trovar pietà (utterly beautiful,and the disturbing profound 
La déploration sur la mort de Jehan Ockeghem
Congratulations with this treasure.


----------



## Sonata

Robert Gamble said:


> 4th Symphony
> 
> View attachment 94903


Nice! Prokofiev is actually up next in my Composer of the month project

Last night while gardening, I listened to some Liszt








-Fantasia on Hungarian Folk Themes
-Lieder with Dietrich Fischer Dieskau and Hildegard Behrens.

For my morning commute, some Verdi. My new copy of Rigoletto!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bernstein:*
"Symphony No. 2" Age of Anxiety '"(July 19, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Facsimile" (August 18, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
[Soloist] Philippe Entremont (P), New York Philharmonic.


----------



## Annied

Given that my knowledge of opera is small, this CD has introduced me to several arias I'd never heard before and is making me want to hear more of the operas from which they come.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy*: La Mer/Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
Karlheinz Zoeller (flute)

*Ravel* *Daphnis et Chloé - Suite No. 2

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Macbeth*

_Sherrill Milnes (Macbeth), Fiorenza Cossotto (Lady Macbeth), Jose Carreras (Macduff)_, Ruggero Raimondi (Banco), Giuliano Bernardi (Malcolm), Maria Borgato (Dama), Carlo Del Bosco (Medico)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Taggart

A bad case of the doleful dumps - slightly worthy.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Captainnumber36

Karl Lo performs Beethoven Piano Sonatas 27-32


----------



## Sonata

*Dvorak* Symphony #5, Vaclav Neumann and the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Judith

Tchaikovsky 1st Piano Concerto

Stephen Hough
Minnesota Orchestra
Conducted by Osmo Vanska

Something easy and light to end the day and so beautifully performed!


----------



## Robert Gamble

And on to the 7th...



Robert Gamble said:


> 4th Symphony
> 
> View attachment 94903


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mozart Violin Concerto No. 1-3 performed by Gidon Kremer: Kremerata Baltica.


----------



## dillonp2020

Mozart Requiem, Robert Shaw Atlanta Symphony Orchestra and Chorus.


----------



## deprofundis

Dear folks of talk classical lore, im listning to* Loyset Compère *a franco-flemish composers i did not knew?? are you kidding me.. but yes i was ain't aware of this mister music works, the ensemble is orlando consort.

Have a nice day friends and followers


----------



## Guest

Mauricio Kagel

Die Stücke Der Windrose

Schönberg Ensemble Amsterdam Reinbert de Leeuw


----------



## pmsummer

FIRE BENEATH MY FINGERS
*Antonio Vivaldi*
_Chamber Concerto in F major, RV 98 "La tempesta dimare" - Chamber Concerto for Flute, Violin and Bassoon in G minor, RV106 - Bassoon Concerto, for Bassoon, Strings & Continuo in B flat major, RV 503 - Trio Sonata for Recorder, Bassoon and Basso Continuo in A minor, RV 86_
*Giuseppe Tartini*
_Violin Concerto in A major, D. 91 (Op. 1-8)_
*Giovanni Battista Sammartini*
_Concerto for Recorder & Orchestra in F major_
Musica Pacifica - ensemble

_Dorian_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Fourth and final instalment of Robert Schumann's piano and chamber music tonight.

_Nachtstücke (Night Pieces)_ - four pieces for piano op.23 (1839), _Three Romances_ for piano op.28 (1839), _Waldszenen (Forest Scenes)_ - nine pieces for piano op.82 (1848-1849), _5 Stücke im Volkston (Five Pieces in Folk Style)_ for piano and cello op.102 (1849), Piano Trio no.3 in G-minor op.110 (1851), Violin Sonata no.1 in A-minor op.105 (1851), Violin Sonata no.2 in D-minor op.121 (1851) and _Intermezzo_ in F for violin and piano [one of two contributions by Schumann to the four-movement _F-A-E Sonata_ in collaboration with Johannes Brahms and Albert Dietrich] WoO (1853):


----------



## Selby

String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132 (1825)


----------



## ShropshireMoose

View attachment 94932


Chopin: Etudes Op.10 and 25/Trois Nouvelles Etudes Claudio Arrau

I really like these Arrau performances of Chopin's Etudes, quite different in many ways from any others that I have, to take one instance, Op.25 No.5 in E Minor, Arrau takes the outer sections quite a bit slower than anyone else I've ever heard, this allows us to hear the semiquavers and grace notes that precede each statement of the theme as distinct entities themselves rather than the usual blur that ensues, I'm not sure that it's quite what Chopin intended (the study is marked vivace, and Arrau is a bit slower than that!) but it works and is fascinating and enjoyable to hear, and his phrasing and bringing out of the lovely tune in the central section of this etude is amongst the most sensitive I've ever heard. There's no harm in a performance that makes you consider well known works in a fresh light. The 1956 recordings are very easy on the ear too.


----------



## regenmusic

Nikolai Kapustin - 24 Preludes in Jazz Style, Op. 53


----------



## Selby

Haydn
String Quartet No. 59 in G minor, Op. 74/3, "Rider" (1793)


----------



## Bruce

*Opera*



Annied said:


> Given that my knowledge of opera is small, this CD has introduced me to several arias I'd never heard before and is making me want to hear more of the operas from which they come.
> 
> View attachment 94925


That's a great place to start!


----------



## Selby

Piano Sonata No. 3 in F minor, Op. 20 (1807)


----------



## Selby

Bénédiction de Dieu dans la solitude, S. 173/3 (1851)


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Cello Suites (Fournier)


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Vaughan Williams: A London Symphony

Bernard Haitink, London Philharmonic*


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Bettina

Sonata said:


> Nice! Prokofiev is actually up next in my Composer of the month project
> 
> Last night while gardening, I listened to some Liszt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Fantasia on Hungarian Folk Themes
> -Lieder with Dietrich Fischer Dieskau and Hildegard Behrens.
> 
> For my morning commute, some Verdi. My new copy of Rigoletto!


Liszt would be a good choice for composer of the month at some point. He wrote so much, in many different styles ranging from virtuosic to impressionistic. Also, he did a lot of transcriptions of works by other composers - you would get many "bonus" composers during the Liszt month!! :lol:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bernstein *: Symphony no 3

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay here the program for tonight i bought several cds and i'm gonna listen to em in no particular order

*Chesnokov sacred works
Guillaume de Machaut song's from le voir dit on hyperion
Ockeghem & Lassus Laudante consort
Il rossetto domenico bianchini''s lute book 1546
*
Awesome purchased hey? what do you think folks ?


----------



## Pugg

ArtMusic said:


>


I do get the your poll now.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Farrenc* - Piano Trios & Sextet.

Linos Ensemble.
First spin ever.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Satie's Socrate & Geneviève De Brabant performed by Bojan G.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*: Bassoon Concertos

Gustavo Núñez.

( he's playing in the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra for profession)


----------



## Bruce

*Baby Doe*

Finishing the work week with an opera:

Douglas Moore - The Ballad of Baby Doe - Beverly Sills and Walter Cassel singing the lead roles, with the New York City Opera Orchestra and Chorus conducted by Emerson Buckley


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: Double Piano concertos.
Lucas and Arthur Jussen .


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti*: String Quartets Nos 1-3
Pleyel Quartett Köln


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven: Missa Solemnis.*

Janowitz / Baltsa/ Schreier/ van Dam

B.P Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## elgar's ghost

LvB - orchestral works part one.

Piano Concerto no.2 in B-flat op.19 (1787-95), Piano Concerto no.1 in C op.15 (1796-97), _Romance_ no.2 in F for violin and orchestra op.50 (1798), Symphony no.1 in C op.21 (1799-1800), Overture to the ballet _The Creatures of Prometheus_ op.43 (1801), Piano Concerto no.3 in C-minor op.37 (1800-01), _Romance_ no.1 in G for violin and orchestra op.40 (1802) and Symphony no.2 in D op.36 (1801-03):


----------



## jim prideaux

first listen-Peter Maag and the Orchestra di Padova e del Veneto performing Beethoven's 7th and 8th Symphonies.......

as impressive as 1-6 in this cycle!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Yevgeny Sudbin plays Chopin.*

Outstanding playing and sublime recorded.


----------



## Pugg

*Schumann*: Concerto for Piano and Orchestra in A minor and Concert pieces OP 92

Murray Perahia / Claudio Abbado / Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*: Cello Suites 1-2-3

Pierre Fournier


----------



## Vinyl

Mozart - Don Giovanni. 
Giulini, Wächter, Sutherland etc. 

I have the 1977 3LP re-issue, and the sonic quality is simply NUTS for a 1959 recording. Googled it and found that it was recorded at Abbey Road. OK, then.


----------



## Guest

I'm hearing some staggeringly good piano playing at the Van Cliburn Competition. So far, my favorites are Yury Favorin (he played Beethoven's "Hammerklavier" and Shostakovich's Sonata No.1--I've never heard it played with such ferocity!) and Georgy Tchaidze, who played a very nuanced "Pictures at an Exhibition," among other works. I feel sorry for the judges, one of whom is Marc-Andre Hamelin, in trying to pick a clear-cut winner from such a talented group.


----------



## Sonata

-*Dvorak*: Symphonic variations for orchestra

-*Brahms*: Variations on a Theme by Haydn

-*Liszt*: Piano Concertos 1&2, Cantata for Baryton with chorus and orchestra


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Bach*: Cello Suites 1-2-3
> 
> Pierre Fournier


A wonderful cellist, and one of my favorites along with Janos Starker and Maurice Gendron.


----------



## Pugg

​*Prokofiev*: Piano Sonatas 2 in D minor, Op. 14 & 3 in A minor, Op. 28/*Rachmaninov*: Moments musicaux, Op. 18/ *Kapustin*: Prelude, Reverie, Toccatina & Raillery from 8 Konzertetüden

Mario Häring (piano)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Orchestral Beethoven part two.

Symphony no.3 [_Eroica_] in E-flat op.55 (1805), Triple Concerto for violin, cello, and piano in C op.56 (1804-05), Piano Concerto no.4 in G op.58 (1805-06), Symphony no.4 in B-flat op.60 (1806) and Violin Concerto in D op.61 (1806):





























***

*** artwork vastly different but presumably the same recording


----------



## dillonp2020

Liszt Piano Concerto No.1, Martha Argerich, Daniel Barenboim BBC Proms.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Paër*: Leonora

Ursula Koszut (Leonora), Siegfried Jerusalem (Florestano), Edita Gruberová (Marcellina), Norbert Orth (Pizzarro), John van Kesteren (Fernando), Giorgio Tadeo (Rocco), Wolfgang Brendel (Giacchino)

Bayerisches Symphonieorchester, Peter Maag.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1997/8.


----------



## Guest

Oswald Wolkenstein Songs


----------



## Vasks

*F-A Philador - Overture to "Le sorcier" (Benda/Naxos)
E.T.A. Hoffmann - Selections from "Das Kreuz an der Ostsee" (Gorotzki/cpo)
W.A. Mozart - Symphony in F, K.19a (Mackerras/Telarc)*


----------



## dillonp2020

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Bach*: Cello Suites 1-2-3
> 
> Pierre Fournier


Definitely a top cellist. You should try to get the Rostropovich DG set, it it absolutely amazing.


----------



## Sonata

Bettina said:


> Liszt would be a good choice for composer of the month at some point. He wrote so much, in many different styles ranging from virtuosic to impressionistic. Also, he did a lot of transcriptions of works by other composers - you would get many "bonus" composers during the Liszt month!! :lol:


That's a great point Bettina. Especially since I've had this Liszt Colletion for a couple of years and really have not spent a lot of time listening to it, so I would be good to get caught up on my "Unlistened To" music. I am considering re-naming it my "Composer in Focus" a couple of weeks in, because I want my focus to be on depth of listening to a specific composer, rather than churning out a specific number of days....especially if I truly find that I don't like a specific composer or that I can only focus in smaller chunks of time. So one composer may be a full month or six weeks, another might be a week...so long as the listening is good quality focused listening


----------



## bigboy

I'm always amazed by how natural Gould makes these pieces sound on the piano.


----------



## George O

Dmitrij Sjostakovitj [Shostakovich] (1906-1975): String Quartet No. 4, op 83 (1949)

Karl-Erik Welin (1934-1992): PC 132 String Quartet No. 2 (1970)

Dag Wirén (1905-1986): String Quartet No. 5, op 41 (1969-1970)

Saulescokvartetten:
Mircea Saulesco, violin
Claes Nilsson, violin
Holger Hanson, viola
Åke Olofsson, cello

on Caprice (Sweden), from 1971

5 stars


----------



## Vinyl

George O said:


> Dmitrij Sjostakovitj [Shostakovich] (1906-1975): String Quartet No. 4, op 83 (1949)
> 
> Karl-Erik Welin (1934-1992): PC 132 String Quartet No. 2 (1970)
> 
> Dag Wirén (1905-1986): String Quartet No. 5, op 41 (1969-1970)
> 
> Saulescokvartetten:
> Mircea Saulesco, violin
> Claes Nilsson, violin
> Holger Hanson, viola
> Åke Olofsson, cello
> 
> on Caprice (Sweden), from 1971
> 
> 5 stars


YES! 
This is excellent, and has made me look into more from Caprice, and more from Saulescokvartetten. 
Highest quality, both the quartet and the recordings. Nothing I've heard on Caprice has been less than stellar. 
Inspired, I'm now listening to their recording of Wikmanson, Puccini and Tjajkovskij. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Was Gott tut, das ist Wohlgetan. Too much has past since I listened to J.S.Bach:angel:


----------



## Guest

In memory of Jirí Belohlávek, who passed away this week 

Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 1, Ivan Moravec, piano, Jirí Belohlávek and the Czech Philharmonic


----------



## tortkis

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 in A major - Malcolm Bilson (Claves)


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Copland: Piano Sonata
Chopin: Nocturne in E-flat, Op.55 No.2/Mazurka in C, Op.33 No.3/Polonaise-Fantaisie in A-flat, Op.61
Moussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Schumann: Of Foreign Lands and Peoples, Op.15 No.1
Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K.380 William Kapell

Walton: "Facade" Suites 1 and 2
Lecocq orch. and arr. Gordon Jacob: "Mam'zelle Angot" - Suite from the ballet Royal Opera House Orchestra/Anatole Fistoulari

From this magnificent box of Kapell recordings, comes this magnificent recital given at the Frick Collection, New York, on the 1st March, 1953. The playing is uniformly excellent, as it is on all the CD's in this set. The early 1950's was a terrible time for the loss of young pianists, with Lipatti dying in 1950 from leukemia, Mewton-Wood committing suicide in 1953 and Kapell being killed in a plane crash that same year. Three wonderful pianists, who would have undoubtedly led the way for many a day. This recital of Kapell is outstanding, and the quality's good too, this set is a snip at the price and highly recommended. 
Then a smashing LP from Fistoulari and the Royal Opera House Orchestra, he plays "Facade" as wittily as anyone I know and Gordon Jacob's wonderful orchestration of Lecocq's ballet is no less delightful, Fistoulari was a wonderful conductor in this field.


----------



## tortkis

bigboy said:


> View attachment 94888
> 
> 
> I go back and forth on this album- sometimes I feel like I enjoy the idea of prepared piano more than I enjoy the actual execution. Does anyone have any albums featuring prepared piano (Cage or otherwise) that they think really nail it?


That is a beautiful album.

I think Erik Griswold's prepared piano is very well designed.

The Art of Prepared Piano

__
https://soundcloud.com/erik-griswold%2Fsets

Wallpaper Music


----------



## Bruce

*Hovhaness & Mozart again*

Saturday afternoon, courtesy of the Naxos Music Libary:

Hovhaness - Symphony No. 1, Op. 17, No. 2 - Gerard Schwarz and the Seattle crew









And Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 13 in C, K.415 - Rudolf Buchbinder playing, and conducting the Vienna SO









Then, to finish, from my very own collection,

Schubert - Mass No. 3 in B-flat, D.324 - Georgi Robev conducts the Sofia PO and the Bulgarischer Nationalchor. Valentina Hristova (soprano), Maria Stoicheva (mezzo), Ivan Moutafchiev (tenor), and Stefan Vassilev (bass).


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 3

Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic*


----------



## deprofundis

Im a tad frustrated people dosen't care for mister Crecquillon, his works on Brabant is nicely done a keeper trust me, the missa is wwonderful and it featured incredible motets, Than in the same vein i will listen to Antoine Brumel on Ensemble Brabant good but not as good has the affored mention composer at least on ensemble brabant record.

Have a nice day\ night whatever and enjoy the music, discover the matrix of franco-flemish fnieeous like i did and start from there
i salute warmly my dear and loyal friends and followers love you all thank you, and please if i hav an unapproved group post TC oP shredded it end of the story, hoping i was punish enought that all


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Frank Bridge: The Sea (H.100)
Richard Hickox & the BBC National Orchestra of Wales.*

A superb performance from the Bridge: Orchestral Works box on Chandos with the above forces.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## George O

Vinyl said:


> YES!
> This is excellent, and has made me look into more from Caprice, and more from Saulescokvartetten.
> Highest quality, both the quartet and the recordings. Nothing I've heard on Caprice has been less than stellar.
> Inspired, I'm now listening to their recording of Wikmanson, Puccini and Tjajkovskij. Thanks for the reminder.


You're welcome.










Edvard Grieg (1843-1907)
-Sonat e-moll for piano, op 7

Wilhelm Stenhammar (1871-1927)
-Tre sma klaverstycken
-Tre fantasier for piano, op 11

Carl Nielsen (1865-1931)
-Chaconne for piano, op 32

Jacob Moscovicz, piano

on Caprice (Sweden), from 1979
recorded 1978

5 stars


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano concertos17-18
Murray Pearhia.


----------



## Pugg

dillonp2020 said:


> Definitely a top cellist. You should try to get the Rostropovich DG set, it it absolutely amazing.


I do think I would go for the Warner box first but will keep this in mind, thanks for the tip.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Violin sonatas .
Argerich/ Kremer.


----------



## Pugg

*For London and the World.*

​
*Bottesini:* Messa da Requiem

Marta Mathéu (soprano), Gemma Coma-Alabert (mezzo-soprano), Agustín Prunell-Friend (tenor) & Enric Martínez-Castignani (baritone)

Joyful Company of Singers & London Philharmonic Orchestra, Thomas Martin


----------



## Pugg

​
*Eybler/ Krommer * : Clarinet Concertos

Eduard Brunner, clarinet
Hans Stadlmair conductung


----------



## Pugg

​
Liszt: Liebestraum No. 3
Liszt: Gnomenreigen
Liszt: Etudes de concert: Un sospiro
Liszt: Funérailles
Liszt: La campanella
Liszt: Waldesrauschen
Liszt: Grand Galop chromatique
Liszt: Rhapsodie espagnole
Wagner-Liszt: Tannhäuser
Jorge Bolet piano


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Ernani*

Leontyne Price (Elvira), Carlo Bergonzi (Ernani), Mario Sereni (Carlo), Ezio Flagello (Silva), Julia Hamari (Giovanna), Hartje Mueller (Iago), Fernando Iacopucci (Riccardo), Júlia Hamari (Giovanna)

RCA Italiana Opera Chorus & RCA Italiana Opera Orchestra, Thomas Schippers


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludo's orchestral works part three.

Three versions of the overture to the opera _Leonore_ op.72a/op.72b/op.138 (1805/1806/1807), overture - _Coriolan_ op.62 (1807), Symphony no.5 in C-minor op.67 (1807-08), Symphony no.6 in F [_Pastoral_] op.68 (1807-08), Piano Concerto no.5 in E-flat [_Emperor_] op.73 (1809) and overture and incidental music for the play _Egmont_ by J.W. von Goethe op.84 for soprano, narrator and orchestra (1810):


----------



## Pugg

*Tchaikovsky*: Violinkonzert op. 35 / *Mendelssohn*: Violinkonzert op. 64
(Ruggiero Ricci, Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Jean Fournet)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

So I finally got this 10 CD box 







...and I'm listening to CD 2 now, Lamentationes Jeremiae.


----------



## Taggart

One of our favourites. Delightful music gracefully played. The combination of viol and lute is ideal.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Robert Schumann: Kreisleriana Op.16*
Mitsuko Uchida

A change of pace from my recent listening.


----------



## Vinyl

Edit: was wrong about Fischer-Dieskau. I approve.


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven;* Egmont 
Pilar Lorengar
V.P. George Szell.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Gustav Mahler*
Symphony no 5 in C sharp minor (1901-2)
Symphony no 6 in A minor (1904/1906)
Symphony no 7 in E minor (1904-5) 
*LPO, Tennstedt* [EMI, 1998]

#6 and 7 are rather inconveniently spread amongst 3 CDs in this boxed set, making it very difficult to listen to them direct from the discs at any rate. But these are very good interpretations indeed, and decent recordings too.

N.B. Tennstedt chooses 2. Scherzo -> 3. Andante in #6!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Diepenbrock:* Symphonic poems .
Overture 'De Vogels'
Elektra - symphonic suite
Marsyas concert suite

Bamberger Symphoniker, Antony Hermus


----------



## Vasks

*Horneman - Fairy-Tale Overture "Aladdin" (Schonwandt/Chandos)
R. Strauss - Violin Sonata (Crow/Atma)
Hoffding - Symphonic Fantasia #2 (Schmidt/DACAPO)*


----------



## rpc732

Some morning listening...

*Chopin* -- Sonata No. 2 in B-flat minor
Sonata No. 3 in B minor
Fantaisie in F minor

Artur Rubinstein, piano (RCA)

*Bartok* -- Piano concertos nos. 1-3
Geza Anda, piano
Ferenc Fricsay/Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert* : Sting Quartets.

Op.post.125/ op.29no 1
Melos Quartet.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Robert Schumann: Symphonies No.3 'Rhenish' and No.4
Günter Wand & NDR Sinfonieorchester*

More Schumann, this time orchestral but a much different recording to my norm. This is disc 24 from Wand's 'The Great Recordings' set. On first listen, Wand's grasp of the structure and rhythm is fantastic with the orchestra performing with great balance, clarity and energy. The pulse is well gauged, alive but never overdriven. Wand lets the music sing wonderfully.


----------



## dillonp2020

Liszt's transcription of Beethoven's fifth symphony for piano, performed by Cyprien Kasaris.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Aureliano in Palmira*

Kenneth Tarver (Aureliano), Catriona Smith (Zenobia), Silvia Tro Santafé (Arsace), Ezgi Kutlu (Publia), Andrew Foster-Williams (High Priest of Isis), Vuyani Mlinde (Licinio), Julian Alexander Smith (Oraspe)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Maurizio Benini conducting.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Fourth and final instalment of LvB's orchestral works.

Overture to the incidental music for the play _Die Ruinen von Athen_ by A. von Kotzebue op.113 (1811), Overture and incidental music to _König Stephan_ for chorus and orchestra op.117 [Texts: A. von Kotzebue] (1811), Symphony no.7 in A op.92 (1812), Symphony no.8 in F op.93 (1812), Overture to the opera _Fidelio_ op.72 (1814), _Elegischer Gesang_ for four voices and strings op.118 [Text: unknown] (1814), _Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt (Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage)_ for chorus and orchestra op.112 [Text: J.W. von Goethe] (1815), _Opferlied_ for soprano, chorus and orchestra op.121b [Text: F. von Mathisson] (by 1824), _Bundeslied_ for voices, chorus and wind instruments [Text: J.W. von Goethe] op.122 (1822) and Symphony no.9 [_Choral_] in D-minor for four solo voices, chorus and orchestra op.125 [Text: F. Schiller] (1824):


----------



## Selby




----------



## rpc732

*Beethoven* -- Sonatas for Piano and Violin nos. 6-8, Op. 30

Martha Argerich, piano
Gidon Kremer, violin 
(DG)


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann-1st Symphony performed by Peter Maag and the Berne S.O.

(initial listen to this Helios recording-had already listened to the Overture, Scherzo and Finale from this CD as well as the 'Hermann and Dorothea Overture-Peter Maag was one fine conductor!)


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1985/6.


----------



## rpc732

*Prokofiev* -- Symphony No. 5

Leonard Slatkin/St. Louis Symphony (RCA)


----------



## Phil loves classical

Klemperer's Mahler. So far listened to #2 and 9, and are both revelatory for me.


----------



## danj

Georg Friedrich Händel taking up most of my afternoon.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Frederick Delius*
Brigg Fair (An English Rhapsody), for orchestra, RT vi/16 
A Song Before Sunrise, for small orchestra, RT vi/24
The Walk To the Paradise Garden, for orchestra (Interlude from "A Village Romeo & Juliet")
A Song of Summer, for orchestra, RT vi/26
In a Summer Garden, rhapsody for orchestra, RT vi/17
Summer Night on the River, tone poem for orchestra (Pieces for small orchestra, No. 2), RT vi/19/2
*Philharmonia Orch., Owain Arwel Hughes* [ASV, 1988]










*
Delius*
Appalachia
Song of the High Hills
Over the Hills and Far Away
*Orch. & Chorus of the Welsh National Opera, cond. Sir Charles Mackerras *
[Decca, 1995]










*
Delius*
Sea Drift
Songs of Farewell
Songs of Sunset*
Bournemouth Symphony Chorus and Orchestra, Bryn Terfel, Sally Burgess; cond. Richard Hickox* [Chandos, 1994]










An afternoon and evening of Delian delights, the best disc kept for last.


----------



## pmsummer

LLIBRE VERMELL DE MONTSERRAT
*Medieval Pilgrim Songs from Spain*
Sarband
Osnabrücker Jugend Chor

_Jaro_


----------



## dillonp2020

Brahms Violin Concerto, Yehudi Menuhin conducted by Andrew Boult for BBC.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mozart Oboe, Bassoon, & Clarinet Concertos performed by various soloists with the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## George O

Soloviolin & Stråkkvartett

Franz Schubert (1797-1828): Rondo in A major for Violin and String Quartet, D 438 (1816)

Allan Pettersson (1911-1980): Concerto pour violon et quatuor à cordes (1949)

Karl-Ove Mannberg, violin
Freskkvartetten:
Lars Fresk, violin
Hans-Erik Westberg, violin
Lars-Gunnar Bodin, viola
Per-Göran Skytt, cello

on Caprice (Sweden), from 1981
recorded 1980 and 1981

5 stars


----------



## rpc732

Afternoon listening...

1. *Poulenc* -- Trio for piano, oboe, and bassoon
Sonata for clarinet and piano
Elegy for horn and piano
Sonata for flute and piano
Sextet for piano, flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon, and horn

Ensemble Wien-Berlin
James Levine, Piano
(DG)

This is the first chamber-music recording I ever owned, and it's still a favorite.

2. *Khachaturian* -- Violin concerto, arr. for flute by Rampal

Jean-Pierre Rampal, flute
Jean Martinon/Orchestre national de l'O.R.T.F.
(Erato)

Until a week ago, I didn't even know this arrangement existed. But it's astounding.


----------



## Guest

William Lawes Setts for Violins & Division Viols


----------



## dillonp2020

Nicolai Ghiaurov Operatic Arias.


----------



## pmsummer

THE HARP CONSORTS
*William Lawes*
Maxine Eilander - harp
Les Voix Humaines
_
ATMA_


----------



## Selby

String Quartet in D minor, Op. 56, "Voces intimae" (1909)
Tempera Quartet


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## tortkis

Nyman: Noises, Sounds & Sweet Airs (1991) - Catherine Bott, Hilary Sumers, Ian Bostridge, Ensemble Instrumental de Basse-Normandie, David Roach, Andrew Findon, Dominique Debart


----------



## pmsummer

TABULA RASA
*Arvo Pärt*
_Fratres
- for violin & piano_
Keith Jarrett - piano
Gidon Kremer - violin
_Cantus in Memory of Benjamin Britten
for string orchestra & bell_
Stuttgart State Orchestra
Dennis Russell Davies - conducto
_Fratres
- for 4, 8 or 12 cellos_
Twelve Cellists of the Berlin Philharmonic
_Tabula Rasa
- concerto for 2 violins (or violin & viola), prepared piano & string orchestra_
Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra
with Alfred Schnittke, Tatjana Gridenko, Gidon Kremer
Saulius Sondeckis - conductor
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Phil loves classical said:


> Klemperer's Mahler. So far listened to #2 and 9, and are both revelatory for me.
> 
> View attachment 94981


I don't think anyone surpasses Klemperer in the Ninth. I also believe his Second and Fourth are among the finest interpretations of those works.


----------



## dillonp2020

Liszt Transcendental Etudes, performed by Daniil Trifonov.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Captainnumber36

Brahms' Late Piano Music performed by Stephen Kovacevich.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Spring & Kreutzer Sonatas 
Ashkenazy -Perlman


----------



## Pugg

dillonp2020 said:


> Liszt Transcendental Etudes, performed by Daniil Trifonov.
> View attachment 94992


Are you just as lyric as some of us are on this site?


----------



## Pugg

*Vivaldi*:Gloria in D major, RV589/ Magnificat, RV611

ed. Malipiero

_Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani _(mezzos)

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## dillonp2020

Shostakovich symphony no.5, National Symphony Orchestra conducted by Mstislav Rostropovich.


----------



## dillonp2020

Pugg said:


> Are you just as lyric as some of us are on this site?


I suppose I am at a loss for what you mean by "lyric". In the operatic sense, I don't share the vocal qualities of Renee Fleming.


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach*: cello sonatas 4=5-6


----------



## Pugg

dillonp2020 said:


> I suppose I am at a loss for what you mean by "lyric". In the operatic sense, I don't share the vocal qualities of Renee Fleming.


I should have used the word _exited_ in the List / Trifonov context.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Clarinet concerto,
Gervase de Peyer .


----------



## Pugg

*Ravel, Debussy, Fauré *- String Quartets

Quatuor Ebène


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ponchielli: La Gioconda*

Renata Tebaldi, Marilyn Horne, Carlo Bergonzi, Robert Merrill, et al.
1967 recording Lamberto Gardelli conducting.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Vivaldi Concerto's for Strings performed by Shlomo Mintz: Israel Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*: Goldberg Variations
_Alexandre Tharaud._


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chausson*: Concert & Piano Quartet
Chilingirian Quartet.


----------



## Guest

Mozart pianoconcertos 22 & 23 Alfred brendel Academy of st Martin in the Fields Neville Marriner


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven*: Piano concerto no 5

Rudolf Serkin.


----------



## Vasks

*Joachim - Hamlet Overture, Op. 4 (Bader/Koch)
Brahms - Piano Trio #3, Op. 101 (Borodin/Chandos)
Dvorak - Festival March, Op. 54 (Neumann/Orfeo)*


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Don Giovanni & Die Entführung for Wind Ensemble /*Rossini* vertures (Il barbiere di Siviglia & L'italiana in Algeri
Netherlands Wind Ensemble.


----------



## wkasimer

Cosi fan Tutte, with Otmar Suitner and a pretty forgettable cast. I saw it in a used bin, and was curious...


----------



## Guest

I'm travelling, so I'm at the mercy of Sirius XM since my i-Pod won't work in the rental car! I think I'll cancel Sirius when I get home--they repeat pieces too often. I've alreadyheard Mahler's 1st and Respighi's "Pines of Rome" a few times. Both composers wrote other pieces as I recall! To their credit, they did play John Corligiano's 1st Symphony in its entirety, something my local NPR station would never do!


----------



## Bruce

*British Isles*

A few weeks ago I posted a question on TC regarding the relative approaches of British and German composers. I received several thoughtful responses; consequently I'm exploring some British composers, especially from the 19th century, and have made some wonderful discoveries:

William *Crotch* - Symphony in F - Hilary Wetton and the Milton Keynes Chamber Orchestra









Cipriani *Potter *- Symphony No. 8 in E-flat, (same performers)









Frederic *Cowan *- The Butterfly's Ball - Adrian Leaper with the Czechoslovak Radio PO









and *John Field* - Piano Concerto No. 5 in C - Míċeál O'Rourke (piano); Matthias Bamert/London Mozart Players









John Field is a well known name for me, but the others were completely new. The Crotch symphony I found the most interesting, but all these works were quite nice. None of these guys is a Beethoven, a Schubert or a Schumann, but there is plenty of worthwhile music to be found here.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## deprofundis

I would like to salute the Oxford camerata lead by mister* Jeremy Summerly *for there excellent perfomance of what im currently listening the Josquin missa l'homme armé is a blessing and thus said godsend, therefore buy it, dont be a cheap skate it's a naxos it's rad non expensive and be sure to grab missa l'homme armé of the Guillaume Dufay, these are quite good, Josquin is a keeper but Dufay is more or less a good 8|10 not as perfect has Josquin but perhaps i like Josquin work better and this does ain't have anytthing to do whit Jeremy Summerly and the ensemble.Have a nice day friends , followers, friendly stranger.


----------



## Pugg

​
* Douglas Moore :The Ballad of Baby Doe
*
_Beverly Sills_, Walter Cassel, Frances Bible, Chester Ludgin, Beatrice Krebs, et al.

New York City Opera; E.Buckley Conducting.


----------



## wkasimer

Dvorak 8th, Barbirolli/Halle Orchestra.


----------



## danj

Bach and the Brandenburg Concertos


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2011.


----------



## Judith

Todays repertoire has been:

Endellion String Quartet
Tchaikovsky Quartets in D Opus 11 and F Opus 22
Quartet Movement in B Flat

Seeing this wonderful String Quartet live next week

Evgeny Kissin
Chopin Collection

Unfortunately, he didn't do much for me. Found the music dragged which Chopin doesn't normally do!

Steven Isserlis
Bach Cello Suites

What a difference. Beautifully performed with texture and depth which is typical of Steven

Simon Rattle Berlin Philharmonic
Brahms Symphony No 2

From The Symphonies Box Set


----------



## Guest

The Fitzwilliam Virginal Book Christopher Hogwood


----------



## pmsummer

BATTAGLIE E LAMENTI
_16th & 17th Century Venetian Compositions_
Hespèrion XX
Montserrat Figueras - soprano
Graham Pushee - countertenor
Harry van der Kamp - bass
Ton Koopman - organ, harpsichord
Bruce Dickey - cornett
*Jordi Savall* - bass viol, director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Guest

Brahms String Quartet 1 & 2 Alban Berg Quartet


----------



## elgar's ghost

Lvb - piano sonatas and chamber works for two and three players part one.

Piano Trio ['no.9'] in E-flat WoO38 (c.1790-91), _Allegretto_ in E-flat for piano trio Hess 48 (c.1790-92), Twelve variations for piano and violin on _Se vuol ballare_ from Mozart's opera _The Marriage of Figaro_ WoO40 (1792-93), _Rondo_ for piano and violin in G WoO41 (1793-94), Trio for two oboes and cor anglais in C op.87 (c.1795), Variations for two oboes and cor anglais on _Là ci darem la mano_ from Mozart's opera _Don Giovanni_ WoO28 (c.1795), Twelve Variations for cello and piano on _See, the conqu'ring hero comes_ from Handel's oratorio _Judas Maccabaeus_ WoO45 (1796), Seven Variations for cello and piano in E-flat on _Bei Männern welche Liebe fühlen_ from Mozart's opera _The Magic Flute_ WoO46 (1796), 12 Variations for cello and piano in F on Mozart's _Ein Mädchen oder Weibchen_ op.66 from Mozart's opera _The Magic Flute_(1796):


----------



## bharbeke

Mozart: Piano Trio K 548 and Piano Trio K 564 (Beaux Arts Trio)

Thanks for the recommendation, whoever you are (hpowders?)!

Both trios are a step above the previous versions I've heard, and they sound lovely. K 564 is top-tier Mozart, and I recommend it to anyone.


----------



## deprofundis

I bought *Guillaume de Costeley ensemble a sei voici,* a delight for the ears do you trust me, they dont call me deprofundis for nothing.I salute my friends , followers, friendly strangers, op and my mortal enemy (hahaha i toss in a joke ala sauce deprofundis)


----------



## dillonp2020

Brahms Symphony no.4, Chicago Symphony Orchestra conducted by Georg Solti.


----------



## Guest

Schubert Lieder CD 14


----------



## Selby

Variazioni sulla follia (Studi da Francisco Goya) (1989) 
Musica per l'angelo della Melancholia (Studi da Albrect Durer) (1991)


----------



## stejo

Rachmaninov third piano concert
Byron Janis and London Symphony Orchestra, recorded 1961.
Great "old" sound !!


----------



## jim prideaux

Peter Maag and the Orchestra di Padova e del Veneto performing Beethoven's 2nd and 4th Symphonies.


----------



## bharbeke

Mozart: Symphony No. 35 "Haffner" (Claudio Abbado, Orchestra Mozart)

This is the best version of the symphony I have heard so far. It felt like it was over too soon, which is not a feeling I get very often.


----------



## DavidA

Tchaikovsky piano concerto 1 

Horowitz / Barbirolli New York 1940

Has to be heard to be believed!


----------



## chord

Chagall and the Blue - Purcell: The Fairy Queen


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Schmidt: The Book with Seven Seals*

*Vienna Philharmonic, Nikolaus Harnoncourt; Kurt Streit (Tenor), Dorothea Röschmann (Soprano), Marjana Lipovsek (Contralto)*


----------



## Sonata

I'm still working on my Verdi chronological project, though I haven't mentioned it lately. 










Dvorak Piano Quartets










I also finished this set today, which includes all the symphonies, overtures, and tone poems. 
I've covered a lot of ground. Still ahead of me: a couple more versions of Symphony #9, The Cello and violin concertos, Stabat Mater, Saint Ludmila, Requiem, Slavonic dances and Piano trios


----------



## dillonp2020

Missa Solemnis, Otto Klemperer.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

-Symphony 8









-A marvelous recording.


----------



## dillonp2020

JS Bach Goldberg Variations, Murray Perahia. Another thread inspired me to listen to them again.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Partsongs and other songs.

Viola Tunnard (piano)
Elizabethan Singers, Louis Halsey and
Suzanne Danco (soprano), Gervase de Peyer (clarinet) & Guido Agosti (piano)


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Schubert: Symphony No.5 Mehta/Israel Philharmonic on Decca vinyl
Brahms: Piano Quartet No.1 in G Minor, opus 25 Festival Quartet on RCA vinyl
Prokofiev: Symphony No.4 Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra on Columbia vinyl


----------



## Pugg

*Schumann*: Humoreske / Sonata in F/
Angela Hewitt.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms: Piano trios.*
Trio Fontenay.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner*: Preludes & Overtures 
Antal Dorati conducting.


----------



## Guest

Matteo Da Perugia Secular Works The Medieval Ensemble of London


----------



## Pugg

​*Mascagni: L'Amico Fritz*

Luciano Pavarotti (Fritz), Mirella Freni (Suzel), Vincento Sardinero (David), Laura Didier-Gambardella (Beppe), Luigi Pontiggia (Federico), Benito di Bella (Hanezo), Malvina Major (Caterina)

Chorus and Orchestra of the Royal Opera House Covent Garden, Gianandrea Gavazzeni.


----------



## bestellen

Mozart Requiem, Robert Shaw Atlanta Symphony Orchestra and Chorus.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mozart Violin Concerto no. 5 performed by Gidon Kremer: Kremerata Baltica


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saëns*:Cello Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 33
*Schumann*: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129
*Tchaikovsky*: Variations on a Rococo Theme, Op. 33

_Andreas Brantelid _(cello)

Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, ichael Schønwandt


----------



## Marinera

A nasty weather antidote










Mozart piano sonatas nos 12 & 13, cd 5









Mozart violin concertos 5 & 3
Jonathan Carney - violin, the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven's Cello Sonata no. 4 performed by Heinrich Schiff, Till Fellner


----------



## Captainnumber36

Select Haydn Symphonies performed by Adám Fischer: Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saëns*: Symphony No. 3 in C minor, Op. 78 'Organ Symphony'

_Phaéton_, Op. 39

Michael Murray (organ)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Christian Badea.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Svendsen *- Symphonic Works
Disc 3

Latvian National Symphony Orchestra, Terje Mikkelsen


----------



## Bruce

*British Isles, Part 2*

Continuing my survey (of sorts) of unknown (to me) British composers:

Ethel Barnes - La Chasse - Clare Horwick (violin); Sophia Rahman (piano)









Rosalind Ellicott - Piano Trio No. 2 - Sommerhayes Trio









Charles Stanford - Piano Quartet No. 1 in F, Op. 15 - Gould Piano Trio, with David Adams (viola)









Thomas Chilcot - Harpsichord Concerto, Op. 2, No. 3 - Thomas McIntosh (harpsichord and conductor)/City of London CO


----------



## Vasks

*Myslivecek - Overture to "Romolo ed Ersilia" (Gaigg/cpo)
F. J. Haydn - String Quartet #45 (Kodaly/Naxos)
C. P. E. Bach - Keyboard Sonata in G minor (Pletnev/DG)
Vogler - Symphony in G major (Bamert/Chandos)*


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms*: Sonata For Cello And Piano No.1 In E Minor, Op.38;
Sonata For Cello And Piano No.2 In F, Op.99

Pierre Fournier, Jean Fonda


----------



## wkasimer

Mozart Horn Concerti - Seifert, Karajan, Berlin PO


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Found some more new music


----------



## Guest

Les Percussions De Strasbourg - East Meets West-Extensions 2


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini: Madama Butterfly*

Mirella Freni (Butterfly), Luciano Pavarotti (Pinkterton), Christa Ludwig (Suzuki), Robert Kerns (Sharpless)

Vienna State Opera Chorus, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Bruce

*British Isles, Part 3*

Some symphonic works by British composers:

Frederic Cliffe - Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 1 - Christopher Fifield conducts the Ulster Orchestra









This is really nice! And shows a remarkable level of talent for a first opus.

Followed by Stanford's 6th Symphony in E-flat, Op. 94 - Vernon Handley and the Ulster Orchestra









Finishing with Cyril Scott's Early One Morning - Martyn Brabbins conducts the BBC PO


----------



## elgar's ghost

Beethoven's piano sonatas and chamber works for two and three players part two.

_14 Variations on an Original Theme_ ['Piano Trio no.10'] op.44 (1792), Piano Trio no.1 in E-flat op.1 no.1 (1793), Piano Trio no.2 in G op.1 no.2 (1793), Piano Trio no. 3 in C-minor op.1 no.3 (1793), String Trio no.1 in E-flat op.3 (1794), Piano Sonata no.1 in F-minor op.2 no.1 (1795), Piano Sonata no.2 in A op.2 no.2 (1795) and Piano Sonata no.3 in C op.3 no.3 (1795):


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Schubert - Moments Musicaux, D780 (Alfred Brendel).









As usual from Brendel, excellent lyricism, intonation and dynamics. Highly recommended.


----------



## Guest

I just longed to hear the jubilant Praeludium BWV552/1 so I put on this CD :angel:


----------



## stejo

Listen to this again, again and again, wonderful music...


----------



## Barbebleu

Captainnumber36 said:


> Select Haydn Symphonies performed by Adám Fischer: Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


I have listened to everyone of those and the violin concertos too. It took me five years of on and off listening to get there but get there I did and a very rewarding journey it was too. Overall it's a very nice set and well worth a listen.


----------



## Barbebleu

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Schubert*: Partsongs and other songs.
> 
> Viola Tunnard (piano)
> Elizabethan Singers, Louis Halsey and
> Suzanne Danco (soprano), Gervase de Peyer (clarinet) & Guido Agosti (piano)


There is some nice stuff appearing on the Eloquence label. Good old Oz!


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Folksongs Arrangements Vol.1

CD 2 
Some of these songs are so wonderful and and sung so well


----------



## dillonp2020

JS Bach Violin Concerto no.1, Isaac Stern, Eugene Ormandy conducting the Philadelphia Orchestra.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Picked this up on a whim...


----------



## deprofundis

How come white sage is so.. confortable, i burn some last night a big stick of it, yep and since i '' purified the rooms whit it and made it brn for 5-10 minutes hmm, sorry for this new age futillity, but i love the pleasure of franckencens(olibanum).

So while i would ritually '' clean up the rooms'' of negative energy, i felt releive smile and enjoy the blessing of ars antiqua whitcd like adémar de chabannes, and herman der lame what do you think of the ars antiqua? neglicted or indifference, i feel the music see and it's a blessing, thank you for rading those lines, i hope you enjoy it, that i spark a passion in you, hope so?

Now im currently listening to Johannes Ockeghem missa Prolationum ensemble the sound and the fury, this blows my mind,im catapult in the 15th century , excellent recording, top notch .After this Jacquet of mantoua on Brabant ensemble, i dont care if someone see this composer has an aces of spades, it's one incredible cd!!!

So before laughing at the expense of Mantua, mister Palestrina whit all do respect, give to cesars his laurels, he deserve it, im aware Palestrina did a parody mass of Mantua, if i recalled, that nasty of Palestrina, but anyway, missa Papae Marcelli remaind quite interesting(tallis scholars i.e). And that about it folks, have a nice day friends and followers, fans.

Thank you very mutch, danke.
:tiphat:


----------



## danj

Sometimes I wish I could travel back to Berlin 1991 just for this performance.


----------



## Triplets

Just received an 8 CD set entitled Pollini/Abbado the Concerto recordings, or something like that.
i ordered it for the Bartok PCs [email protected] but am currently enjoying listening to a live Beethoven set


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Felix Mendelssohn:
- Symphony No.5 "Reformation"
- "The Hebrides"Overture 
- "Calm Sea & Prosperous Voyage" Overture 
- "Athalie" - Overture & War March of the Priests
Christoph Von Dohnányi & the Wiener Philharmoniker
*
Dohnányi was my introduction to Felix Mendelssohn's music with a Classic FM CD with Symphonies No.3 & 4 - which was, as I learned, from the Decca set that I subsequently bought. To this day, despite recordings of pieces or complete cyles by Gardner (CBSO), Gardiner (LSO), Klemperer, Sawallisch and Boult (only the Fourth alas) among others, it is still Dohnányi's recordings I enjoy the most.

The "Reformation" is a brilliant and underrated work. The Wiener Philharmoniker perform gloriously, bringing their beautiful sound without overwhelming the beauty of the music. The recording quality and sound is complimentary too. Dohnányi maintains an excellent balance and grace with the Orchestra.

The Dresden Amen sounds wonderful, as does the lightness of touch in the Third movement (the opening is hauntingly beautiful). Atmospheric would be an understatement.

The overtures are also played remarkably, just as the Symphony is/was too.


----------



## Selby

Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43 (1902) 
Osmo Vänskä, Lahti Symphony Orchestra


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Andrew Wassell

Rautavaara Symphony No. 7, third movement




I'm not one for more modern/contemporary but it's things like these that make me stop and listen.


----------



## Andrew Wassell

And Beethoven choral fantasy--probably one of my favorites of his.


----------



## Marinera

*Monastic Chant* - _Theatre of Voices_ cd1


----------



## bharbeke

Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro K 492 (Rene Jacobs, Concerto Koln)

The Jacobs version is the best of the three I've heard so far, although the other two used obvious harpsichord, so the comparison is not entirely fair. The act closers are all impressive, particularly the main aria of the show, "Non piu andrai," which closes the first act. I've still got nine other recommendations on this one to go through, but this performance is good enough to move the entire opera to my second tier (above average) rating.


----------



## dillonp2020

Beethoven's Emperor Concerto on vinyl, Horowitz and Fritz Reiner.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## dillonp2020

Prokofiev Romeo and Juliet, NSO conducted by Rostropovich.


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONY NO.3
Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
*Henryk Mikołaj Górecki*
Ingrid Perruche - soprano
Sinfonia Varsovia
Alain Altinoglu - conductor
_
Naïve_


----------



## danj

Andrew Wassell said:


> And Beethoven choral fantasy--probably one of my favorites of his.


This is too good.

Here you were ranting about one of my favorite composers and now here you are raving about one of my all-time favorite pieces. :lol: The traid of voices all in harmony in the finale -- just beautiful.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven SQ No. 15 & 16 performed by The Tokyo String Quartet


----------



## Sonata

*Verdi*: I Vespri Siciliani









*Dvorak*: Serenade In D Minor and String Quintet


----------



## danj

Captainnumber36 said:


> Beethoven SQ No. 15 & 16 performed by The Tokyo String Quartet


Ooh, SQ15. What do you think of the third movement? Such a beautiful one.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert*: Trout Quintet.
Capucon brothers and Friends.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini*: Overtures
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner


----------



## Pugg

Barbebleu said:


> There is some nice stuff appearing on the Eloquence label. Good old Oz!


And at very reasonable prices I might add.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J S:
*
Concertos for 3 and 4 pianos

Michel Beroff, Jean-Philippe Collard, Gabriel Tacchino, Bruno Rigutto (pianos)

Ensemble Orchestral De Paris, Jean-Pierre Wallez.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin/ Scriabin* :Vladimir Sofronsky 
( Disc 1)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*: Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 65
with Marianna Shirinyan (piano)

Piano Trio in G minor Op. 8
with Vilde Frang (violin) & Marianna Shirinyan (piano)

Grand Duo for Cello and Piano (on themes from Meyerbeer's Robert le Diable)
with Marianna Shirinyan (piano)

Andreas Brantelid (cello)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*, J S: Mass in B minor, BWV232

Sandrine Piau, Bernarda Fink, Markus Schäfer, Marcos Fink

Ensemble de Lausanne, Michel Corboz


----------



## Judith

Brahms Symphony no1
Riccardo Muti
Philadelphia Orchestra

As said in previous post have set also by Simon Rattle but this one a bit fuller and more texture!


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: String Quartets.
Disc 1
Emerson string Quartet.


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Piano concertos 11 and 17
Lili Kruas


----------



## Guest

Vaughan Williams A Sea Symphony


----------



## Vasks

_A pair of Pierre_

*Boulez - Piano Sonata #1 (Helffer/Naive)
Boulez - Sur Incises (composer/DG)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony No. 1

The Philadelphia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti conducting.


----------



## malvinrisan

Wagner's Parsifal. Solti version.


----------



## Sonata

*DVORAK*
Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra & Antoni Wit performing
-Hero's Song
-Czech Suite
-Hussite Overture
-Festival March

*BEETHOVEN*:
-Violin Sonata E flat major
-Ghost Trio
From the Isabella Stewart Gardner Museum's Podcast "The Concert"


----------



## Guest

Delius


----------



## Pugg

​
*Francoeur*: Cello Sonata In E Major /
*Tchaikovsky*: Valse Sentimentale Op.51/6 /* Tchaikovsky*: Pezzo Capriccioso Op.62

Pierre Fournier, Lamar Crowson


----------



## danj




----------



## Pugg

*Verdi: I Due Foscari*

Piero Cappuccilli (Francesco Foscari), José Carreras (Jacopo Foscari), Katia Ricciarelli (Lucrezia Contarini), Samuel Ramey (Jacopo Loredano), Vincenzo Bello (Barbarigo), Elizabeth Connell (Pisana), Franz Handlos (Servo de Doge), Mieczyslaw Antoniak (Fante del Consiglio de' Dieci)

ORF Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, Vienna, Lamberto Gardelli

Recorded - Vienna, June 1976


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1965 - 1969. Still my favorite rec for these works. :tiphat:


----------



## wkasimer

Beethoven music for cello and piano, with Isserlis and Levin on Hyperion.

I don't know why I waited so long to buy this - it's fabulous.


----------



## stejo

Milhaud: String quartet no 1 for the first time, not the most beautiful SQ in my ears
But
A wonderful Nocturne from Guillaume Lekeu sang by Juliane Banse


----------



## bharbeke

Mozart: Horn Concerto No. 1 (Radek Baborak, Baborak Ensemble)

Baborak plays the concerto splendidly. I love how bouncy and hummable both movements are.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludo's piano sonatas and chamber works for two and three players part three.

Cello Sonata no.1 in F op.5 no.1 (1796), Cello Sonata no.2 in G-minor op.5 no.2 (1796), Piano Sonata no.19 in G minor op.49 no.1 (bet. 1795-98), Piano Sonata no.20 in G op.49 no.2 (bet. 1795-96), Piano Sonata no.4 in E-flat [_Grand Sonata_] op.7 (1797), _Serenade_ in D for violin, viola and cello [sometimes designated as String Trio no.2] op.8 (1796-97) and Piano Trio no.4 in B-flat [_Gassenhauer_] op.11 (1797):


----------



## Robert Gamble

Listening to.... nothing. I left my headphones at home (I brought the case though  )

Me this morning <-  :scold: 

(Actually, I have a pair of headphones in the car but they're my running headphones and I can't bear to use them for 'quality listening time')


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

One of my favorite albums for relaxing. Had to get up dangerously early for work and it sends me into a state of sleepwalking from lunch until I get a nap, but no nap today...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

AH! Also my favorite and had it for ages


----------



## wkasimer

Mahler 9, Tilson Thomas/SFS


----------



## Guest

Schubert string quintet D956 Overture for string quartet and movement D3

Leipziger Streichquartett


----------



## wkasimer

Brahms Violin Concerto, Oistrakh/Konwitschny/SkD:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Guest

Fantasias,Pavanes& Galliards Gustav Leonhardt 1993


----------



## Judith

wkasimer said:


> Beethoven music for cello and piano, with Isserlis and Levin on Hyperion.
> 
> I don't know why I waited so long to buy this - it's fabulous.


Didn't know about this album but will investigate! Steven is one of my favourite musicians!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Ippolitov-Ivanov: Caucasian Sketches, Op.10
Gliere: The Red Poppy - Ballet Suite, Op.70 London Philharmonic Orchestra/Anatole Fistoulari

Scarlatti: 16 Sonatas George Malcolm

A most enjoyable CD of Russian music under the baton of Anatole Fistoulari, recorded in the much missed Kingsway Hall, with vintage Decca sound from 1956/7 these are performances to treasure.
George Malcolm, on LP, plays 16 contrasted Scarlatti Sonatas, he is absolutely superb. What a wonderful player, it was hearing an E.P. of him that was in the collection of records at our secondary school that got me hooked on the harpsichord, he was a wonderful musician and this record of Scarlatti shows him at his not inconsiderable best.


----------



## Atrahasis

*Antoni Wit* - *Gustav Mahler Symphony No. 8* - Part Two: Final Scene from Goethe's "Faust Part II": XVIII. "Chorus Mysticus", Warsaw National Philharmonic


----------



## pmsummer

SONATAS FOR TWO BASSOONS AND CONTINUO
*Joseph Bodin de Boismortier*
Musica Franca
Sylvain Bergeron - theorbo
Fraser Jackson - contrabassoon
Nadina Mackie Jackson - bassoon
Mathieu Lussier - bassoon
Richard Pare - harpsichord, organ​_
MSR_


----------



## Viriato




----------



## Tchaikov6

*Rachmaninov: Variations on a Theme of Corelli*

*Vladimir Ashkenazy*


----------



## dillonp2020

Beethoven Piano Sonata no.8 "Pathetique", Rudolf Serkin.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Death And The Maiden & String Quintet In C Major

with Danjulo Ishizaka (cello)

Pavel Haas Quartet


----------



## Pugg

​
*Albinoni*: Complete Oboe Concertos

Disc 1

Stefan Schilli, Giovanni Deangeli (oboes), Tanja Becker-Bender (violin)

Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra, European Chamber Soloists, Nicol Matt


----------



## dillonp2020

Liszt Piano Sonata in B Minor s 178. Ivo Pogorelich.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms: String Sextets Nos. 1 & 2*
Live from Aix Easter Festival 2016

String Sextet No. 1 in B flat major, Op. 18
String Sextet No. 2 in G major, Op. 36

Renaud Capuçon, Christoph Koncz (violins), Gérard Caussé, Marie Chilemme (violas) & Gautier Capuçon, Clemens Hagen (cellos)

More then recommended, a must have for Brahms lovers.


----------



## dillonp2020

Chopin Nocturnes performed by Vladimir Ashkenazy.


----------



## Pugg

​
Ketelbey: In a Monastery Garden; Wedgwood Blue; In the Mystic 
Land of Egypt; Bells across the Meadows; In a Chinese Temple Garden; 
Sanctuary of the Heart; 'Appy 'Ampstead; The Phantom Melody; In a 
Persian Market (Royal Philharmonic Chorus, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, 
Eric Rogers) / Violin Encores: Hejre Kati op. 22 (Hubay); Berceuse de 
Jocelyn (Godard); Valse sentimentale op. 51 Nr. 6 (Tschaikowsky); Fetes 
tziganes (Sternhold); Meditation aus Thais (Massenet); Im chambre 
separee (Heuberger / Waldberg / Leon); Intermezzo (Korngold); None but 
the lonley heart (Tschaikowsky); Czardas (Monti) / Josef Sakanov, London 
Festival Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ponchielli: La Gioconda*

Montserrat Caballé (Gioconda), Luciano Pavarotti (Enzo), Agnes Baltsa (Laura), Sherrill Milnes (Barnaba), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Alvise), Alfreda Hodgson (La Cieca), John Del Carlo (Zuàne), Stephen Varcoe (Un Cantore), Regolo Romani (Isèpo), Neil Jenkins (Un Pilota)

London Opera Chorus, National Philharmonic Orchestra, Bruno Bartoletti.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: String Quartets
Disc 2
Emerson String Quartet.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin/Mozart/Hummel* : Alexander Krichel

*Chopin*: Krakowiak op. 1

Mozart-Variationen op. 2 "La ci darm la mano" for piano & orchestera
Hummel: Fantasie op. 116 r Oberons Zauberhorn" for Klavier & Orchestera
Mozart: Klavierkonzert Nr. 12 A-Dur KV 414

Alexander Krichel,

Polish Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra Sopot, Wojciech Rajski


----------



## stejo

Shostakovich cello concert#1&2
Danish NSO / Noseda and Enrico Dindo grabbing the cello
Makes me happy this afternoon


----------



## pmsummer

NUOVE MUSICHE
*G. G. Kapsberger, D. Pelligrini, A. Piccinini, L. de Narvarez, G. Frescobaldi, B. Gianoncelli*
Ensemble Kapsberger
*Rolf Lislevand* - archlute, baroque guitar, theorboe, director
Arianna Savall - triple harp, voice
Pedro Estevan - percussion
Bjørn Kjellemyr - colascione, double-bass
Guido Morini - organ, clavichord
Marco Ambrosini - nyckelharpa (viola d'amore a chiavi)
Thor-Harald Johnsen - chitarra battente​_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Castelnuovo-Tedesco - Overture: Much Ado About Nothing (Mester/Louisville)
Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasileiras #6 (Debost & Senedat/Angel)
Zwillich - Violin Sonata (J. Zwillich/Cambridge)
Myoshi - Concerto for Orchestra (Iwaki/Odyssey)*


----------



## Sonata

This arrived on Tuesday  I'm excited to have it!


----------



## Pugg

​
Fennell Conducts _Victor Herbert_ The Streets of New York, Habanera, I'm Falling In Love With Someone, March Of the Toys, Sweethearts, Ah Sweet Mystery of Life, Italian Street Song, The Irish Have a Great Day Tonight, A Kiss in the Dark, Romany Life, Thine Alone, Kiss Me Again.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

No. 7 as I'm writing this.


----------



## wkasimer

Bartok String Quartet #1, Juilliard 1963.


----------



## Pugg

​*Dvorak;* _Serenades Op 22/44_
Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel: Alcina*

_Dame Joan Sutherland (Alcina), Fritz Wunderlich (Ruggiero)_, Norma Procter (Bradamante), Jeannette Van Dijck (Morgana), Nicola Monti (Oronte), Thomas Hemsley (Melisso)

Cappella Coloniensis, Ferdinand Leitner


----------



## Bruce

*Concertos for a Sunny Thursday Morning*

I'm beginning my day with a couple of lovely concertos:

Ross Edwards - Piano Concerto - Dennis Hennig (piano); Myer Fredman/Queensland SO









And Menotti's Violin Concerto in A minor - Jennifer Koh (violin); Richard Hickox/Spoleto Festival Orchestra









Next up:

John Harbison - Oboe Concerto - William Bennett (oboe); Herbert Blomstedt/SFSO


----------



## Bruce

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Ketelbey: In a Monastery Garden; Wedgwood Blue; In the Mystic
> Land of Egypt; Bells across the Meadows; In a Chinese Temple Garden;
> Sanctuary of the Heart; 'Appy 'Ampstead; The Phantom Melody; In a
> Persian Market (Royal Philharmonic Chorus, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra,
> Eric Rogers)* / Violin Encores: Hejre Kati op. 22 (Hubay); Berceuse de
> Jocelyn (Godard); Valse sentimentale op. 51 Nr. 6 (Tschaikowsky); Fetes
> tziganes (Sternhold); Meditation aus Thais (Massenet); Im chambre
> separee (Heuberger / Waldberg / Leon); Intermezzo (Korngold); None but
> the lonley heart (Tschaikowsky); Czardas (Monti) / Josef Sakanov, London
> Festival Orchestra.


When I was much younger, my father had this Lp of Ketelbey's music. Kitchy, but I absolutely loved it. I recorded it on a cassette tape, and still listen to it on occasion.


----------



## Robert Gamble

To be honest, I don't even remember WHY I bought this CD. It definitely has a number of composers that I wanted more material from. My hunch is I got it for the Mendelssohn or the Haydn but after reading about the CD again I'm really looking forward to the Debussy... The Mendelssohn (Overture "The Hebrides") is quite fun. The Debussy is "Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faune" and the Beethoven is the Coriolan overture).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Beethoven's piano sonatas and chamber works for two and three players part four.

String Trios nos.3-5 in G/D/C-minor op.9 (1798), Piano Sonatas nos.5-7 in C-minor/F/D op.10 (1798) and Violin Sonatas nos.1-3 in D/A/E-flat op.12 (1798):


----------



## bigboy

Holidays symphony right now. One of my favorite things about Ives is his sense of humor, both inside and outside of his music. I like to imagine Ives chuckling to himself when he was writing some of the lines in the holidays symphony.


----------



## Judith

Today

Rachmaninov Symphony no 2 
RLPO 
Vasily Petrenko


Prokofiev Cello Concerto
Steven Isserlis
Frankfurt Radio Orchestra
Conducted by Paavo Jarvi


----------



## Selby

All three pieces.


----------



## wkasimer

Scriabin Symphony No. 1:


----------



## Selby

Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 30 (1927)
Webern: String Quartet, Op. 28 (1936)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Selby

Haydn: String Quartet No. 62 in C major, Op. 76/3, "Emperor" (1796-97)
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, K. 465, "Dissonance" (1785)


----------



## Guest

Bruckner Symphony No. 9 Berliner Philharmoniker Karajan

I love Bruckner and this one is very attractive under the baton of Karajan.
If I had to choose between Mahler or Bruckner I think it would be Bruckner.


----------



## Merl

After years of skipping over it ( based on a quick playthrough many years back) I've been re-evaluating Jochum's 70's Beethoven cycle with the LSO. My view? Well it's a rich, sonorous and gentle Beethoven cycle. Some very fine performances - the 8th and 2nd are lovely, the 4th and 1st are sweet, the 3rd is a little slow, the 6th is very laid-back and the 9th is a fine recording (esp a brilliant 2nd movement after an average start). The 5th and 7th are underpowered to my ears but the LSO produce some absolutely glorious ensemble playing and the recording (for 70's analogue) is really impressive and rich. A nice surprise but it probably wont get an outing for some years now. As consistency goes an impressive cycle. It's been nice to re-appraise it.


----------



## Robert Gamble

3rd and 8th symphonies


----------



## jim prideaux

Bruggen and the Orchestra of the 18th Century performing Mozart's 40th and Beethoven's 1st Symphonies.


----------



## wkasimer

Dvorak Slavonic Dances, Rodzinski/RPO:


----------



## pmsummer

VALE OF TEARS
_A Minnesinger's Songs and Interludes_
*Neidhart von Reuental*
Ensemble Leones
Marc Lewon - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## Bruce

*T38*



Robert Gamble said:


> 3rd and 8th symphonies
> 
> View attachment 95085


Though I have this recording, I've never heard Tubin's 3rd, but his 8th is a wonderful work.


----------



## Selby

Schubert: Piano Sonata (No. 21) in B-flat major, D. 960 (1828)










Stephen Hough on repeats, form the liner notes, taken from an Amazon review:
"...a repeat is never a duplicate. It is ultimately a matter of patience, with the music, with oneself - of allowing something time to unfold and to grow."

I found this interesting, from Wikipedia:
It is often suggested that the Last Sonata, in B-flat major, is a farewell work in which Schubert faces his own death (somewhat analogous to the myths surrounding Mozart's Requiem); this is usually ascribed to the relaxed, meditative character which dominates the two opening movements.[69] Death scenes are also associated, somewhat more explicitly, with the more tragic C minor Sonata; Charles Fisk, for example, mentions ghosts and a 'dance of death', in the outer movements.[70] _However, when judging from a biographical point of view, the notion that Schubert felt his imminent death at the time of composing the last sonatas is questionable.[_71]


----------



## Manxfeeder

Traverso said:


> If I had to choose between Mahler or Bruckner I think it would be Bruckner.


Yep. I feel the same way.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2

Ivo Pogorelich; Claudio Abbado, Chicago Symphony Orchestra*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Prokofiev, Piano Concerto No. 2*


----------



## Selby

*Quatuor pour la fin du Temps* (1941)
_Huguette Fernandez, Guy Deplus, Jacques Nielz, Marie-Madeliene Petit_
recorded 1963

from:









originally:


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium
Choir of Westminster Cathedral, David Hill*


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A Minor

Isaac Perlman, Vladimir Askhenazy, Lyn Harrell *


----------



## Physix

Claudio Arrau's performance of Beethoven Sonata 1-5


----------



## Selby

Hommage a Jacob Brecht (2004-05)
Six moments musicaux, Op. 44 (1999-2005)


----------



## Guest

Back home from Texas and had a pile of new CDs waitin' for me, y'all.  I started with Op. 59 No.1 and Op.74 from this set--wonderful.


----------



## bharbeke

A Beethoven kind of day...

Symphony No. 3 (Andrew Manze, Helsingborg Symphony Orchestra)

This was a good performance, but I am unswayed from my opinion that the first movement is the only part of this symphony to justify its length.

Symphony No. 9 (Solti, Chicago Symphony Orchestra)

Another pretty good performance, this version is unusual in that I thought the 4th movement was the strongest. Usually, I like the 1st three and dislike much of the 4th.

Piano Sonata No. 23, 32 (Pollini)

No. 23 sounded amazing, especially in the 3rd movement. No. 32 was one of the better versions I have heard. I particularly like how one part of the second movement sounded jazzy, something I don't remember hearing in this sonata before.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

The cello concerto was commissioned by Serge Koussevitzky on behalf of the Russian cellist Raya Garbusova and the Boston Symphony Orchestra. I can't remember when/if I listened to this before... but I'm quite enjoying the work.


----------



## dillonp2020

Liszt Annees de Pelerinage: Italie, Lazar Berman.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Haydn: "Sun" String Quartets opus 20 performed by Dekany String Quartet Vox vinyl lps
Copland: Appalachian Spring perf. by Copland/Boston Symphony RCA vinyl lp
Mozart: Violin Concerto No.4, K 218, perf. by Grumiaux, violin w/ Davis/London Symphony Philips vinyl lp


----------



## dillonp2020

Shostakovich Symphony nos. 2 and 3, LSO conducted by Rostropovich.


----------



## Pugg

​*Haydn*: Symphonies 42-43-44
Antal Dorati conducting.


----------



## Pugg

Tchaikov6 said:


> *Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A Minor
> 
> Isaac Perlman, Vladimir Askhenazy, Lyn Harrell *
> 
> View attachment 95090


Such wonderful music and recording, I salute your choice Tchaikov6. :cheers:


----------



## pmsummer

FRATRES
_Six different versions, plus Summa, Festina Lente, and Cantus in Memory of Benjamin Britten_
*Arvo Pärt*
I Fiamminghi: The Orchestra of Flanders
Rudolf Werthen - conductor
_
Telarc_


----------



## danj




----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*:String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
arr. string orchestra

String Quartet No. 14 in C sharp minor, Op. 131
arr. string orchestra

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Bruce

*Bates, Rota, Nørgård*

Thursday evening:

Mason Bates - Alternative Energy - Ricardo Muti/Chicago SO









Nino Rota - Concerto festivo in F - Hannu Koivula/Norrköpping SO









For many years I avoided Rota because I knew him primarily as a film composer. But the more I hear of his concert works, the more I like his music. A fascinating composer.

And finally, an impressive work by Per Nørgård - Symphony No. 3 - Lief Segerstam/Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra and Chorus


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Mass, Hob. XXII: 5 in C major 'Cäcilienmesse'
Missa Cellensis

Lucia Popp (soprano), Doris Soffel (contralto), Hors Laubenthal (tenor) & Kurt Moll (bass)

Bavarian State Symphony Orchestra & Choir, Rafael Kubelik.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Bernstein w/ NYP performs Eroica.


----------



## Pugg

Elly Ameling: Les nuits d'été by Berlioz 
As much as I like the Steber recording, this is a whole other approach, nice for the ears.


----------



## Ingélou

*'From troubles of the world I turn to* XducksX *Fux*...'





*Ouverture in G minor*


----------



## Pugg

​*Weber*: Piano Concertos

Peter Rosel (piano)

Dresden Staatskapelle, Herbert Blomstedt


----------



## Captainnumber36

same cycle, beethoven no. 1


----------



## Captainnumber36

J.S. Bach Lute Partitas performed by Filament Moratti on guitar


----------



## Pugg

*Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore*

Ileana Cotrubas (Adina), Plácido Domingo (Nemorino), Geraint Evans (Dulcamara), Ingvar Wixell (Belcore), Lillian Watson (Giannetta)

Orchestra And Chorus Of The Royal Opera House‚ Covent Garden, Sir John Pritchard.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Guest

Wagner Das Rheingold Wiener Philharmoniker Georg Solti
I am start listening to the complete ring,first Das Rheingold of course.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Szymanowski*:_ Cédric Tiberghien _(piano)
Etudes (12), Op. 33
Masques (3), Op. 34
Etudes (4), Op. 4
Métopes Op. 29 (Trois poèmes pour piano)


----------



## chill782002

Although I've always rated the 2004 Music & Arts remaster of Gieseking and Rother's wartime stereo "Emperor" concerto very highly, I just got this Pristine Classical version and I have to say it sounds even better, warmer and more natural with much more pronounced bass. My all time favourite version of that work. The 1951 mono recording of the 4th Piano Concerto with von Karajan and the Philharmonia Orchestra is a nice bonus too.


----------



## Pugg

​
_Neeme Järvi conducts Massenet_

Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Mother Goose*

This doesn't sound like the early Boulez, the clinician, dissecting hidden phrases and orchestration; it focuses on the direction of the whole piece with highlightings where needed.


----------



## dillonp2020

Emperor concerto performed by Rudolf Serkin NYP under Bernstein.


----------



## Pugg

​
Tchaikovsky:
"Nutcracker" Suite (May 2, 1960 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Swan Lake" (excerpts) (May 13, 1969, December 8 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Sleeping Beauty" - waltz (January 12, 1971 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Eugene Onegin" - Polonaise (January 12, 1971 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## sjwright




----------



## deprofundis

I'm currently listening today to a cd called Les motés d'Arras (the songs of arras), the cd contain Adam de la Halle song's and other unfameous name of the 13th cnetury, than i will listen to Le jeux de robin & marion performed by New Orlean musica de camerata, not the naxos version of this that i have, than i might enejoy some Neihart or some Perotin.

Have a nice day everyone and rejoice whit music, precieous time :angel:


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable today_

*Arne - Overture #2 (Hogwood/L'Oiseau Lyre)
F. J. Haydn - Organ Concerto, H. 18, No. 5 (Chorzempa/Philips)
W. A. Mozart - Symphony #25 (Marriner/Argo)*


----------



## stejo

Friday afternoon and another weekend is coming
Enjoy it with Bach and Beatrice Rana


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*; Piano sonatas
Disc 3
Maria João Pires


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Suite, Op 29, Transfigured Night*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Takemitsu, Asterism, Requiem*


----------



## Pugg

*Bellini: Il Pirata*

Carmen Giannattasio (Imogene), Mark Le Brocq (Itulbo), Ludovic Tezier (Ernesto), Jose Bros (Gualtiero), Brindley Sherratt (Goffredo) and Victoria Simmonds (Adele)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, David Parry,


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Prokofiev, Piano Concerto No. 3*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Boyce, Symphony No. 1*

Comparing this to Boughton's and Pinnock's, Marriner sounds well-thought-out, with sharp articulation and sensitivity, giving this piece greater weight than otherwise might not be evident on the surface.


----------



## Guest

Wagner Die Walküre Wiener Philharmoniker Georg Solti


----------



## chromatic owl

*Robert Schumann*

Kinderszenen, op. 15
Waldszenen, op. 82
Variations in E♭ major, WoO 24

_András Schiff, piano_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Breaking off from my Beethoven piano sonatas/chamber works schedule in order to road-test three new arrivals.

Ludwig van Beethoven: _The Creatures of Prometheus_ - music for the ballet created by Salvatore Viganò op.43 (1801):










Peter Maxwell Davies: _Plainchant_ for solo trombone (????), _Worldes Blis_ - motet for orchestra (1966-69), _The Turn of the Tide_ for children's choir and orchestra [Text: P. Maxwell Davies] (1992) and _Sir Charles His Pavan_ for orchestra (1992):










Hanns Eisler: _Kleine Sinfonie op.29_ (1931-32), _Fünf Orchesterstücke_ - taken from the music composed for the Joris Ivens documentary _The 400 Million_ (1938-40), _Drei Stücke für Orchester_ - taken from the music composed for the Joris Ivens documentary _The 400 Million_ (1938 - published posthumously in 1973), _Sturm-Suite für Orchester_ (1957) and _Kammer-Symphonie_ op.69 (1940):


----------



## Judith

Not feeling so great at moment so playing something soothing. Can always trust Joshua to make me feel better lol!

Mendelssohn Violin Concerto
Joshua Bell
Camerata Saltzburg
Conducted by Sir Roger Norrington


----------



## Bruce

*LvB VC*

An old Horenstein recording for me today:

Beethoven - Violin Concerto in D, Op. 61 - Erich Gruenberg (violin); Jascha Horenstein/New Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Bruce

*Mendelssohn for healing*



Judith said:


> Not feeling so great at moment so playing something soothing. Can always trust Joshua to make me feel better lol!
> 
> Mendelssohn Violin Concerto
> Joshua Bell
> Camerata Saltzburg
> Conducted by Sir Roger Norrington


I hope you feel better soon. Mendelssohn is a very good remedy!


----------



## Judith

Bruce said:


> I hope you feel better soon. Mendelssohn is a very good remedy!


Thank you! Just a bit of a stomach bug. Joshua performs a lovely interpretation of Mendelssohn!


----------



## Robert Gamble

Something by Dvorak... feeling the need for melodious...


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Felix Mendelssohn:
- Piano Concerto No.1 in G Minor Op.25
- Piano Concerto No.2 in D Minor Op.40
- Piano Sonata in E Major Op.6
- Prelude & Fugue Op.35 No.1*
_Murray Perahia (Piano)
Sir Neville Marriner & the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields_


----------



## Star

Rachmaninov Rhapsody a la Paganini

Entremont / Ormandy

Electrifying!


----------



## pmsummer

A L'ESTAMPIDA
_Medieval Dance Music: 15¾th Anniversary Edition_
*The Dufay Collective*
_
Avie_


----------



## jim prideaux

Hogwood and the AAM performing Beethoven's 1st and 2nd Symphonies.

(having spent a considerable amount of time with Maag's recordings recently this is really a 'shock' to the system!!!)

......the final movement of the 1st goes at such a lick it is almost cartoon like.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Going to hear this live tomorrow, together with other assorted Romantic choral pieces.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Bolero, Une Barque sur l'ocean*


----------



## jane D

Shostakovich Symphony 7.


----------



## Guest




----------



## KenOC

Berlioz, Roman Carnival Overture. Detroit SO, Paul Paray. This CD has my all-time favorite Symphonie Fantastique.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Guest

A superb new recording from Linn. I think the extreme technical difficulty of the Guitar Concerto will preclude it from being as popular as Rodrigo's "Aranjuez," not to mention that it isn't as immediately appealing, but it's a worthy piece and a wild ride.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 24*


----------



## pmsummer

LE PHENIX - LES DELICES DE LA SOLITUDE, OP. 20 - CONCERTO NO. 1 FOR ORGAN
*Michel Corrette*
Musica Franca
Terry McKenna - baroque guitar
Fraser Jackson - contrabassoon
Nadina Mackie Jackson - solo bassoon
Mathieu Lussier - bassoon
Kathleen McClean - bassoon
Paul Jenkins - harpsichord, organ​_
MSR_


----------



## tortkis

Nyman: Symphony No. 5 (2013) & No. 2 (2014) - The World Orchestra / Joseph Vicent (MN Records, 2017)


----------



## Heliogabo

Intriguing music. Conversations for piano, violin and clarinet is just sublime.


----------



## danj




----------



## Pugg

​
*Braga Santos* Symphony No. 2
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Álvaro Cassuto

For the Saturday symphony tradition .


----------



## Heliogabo

another intriguing release by Naxos, more english chamber music. First listening. Dedicated to Dennis Brain, the horn pieces are outstanding.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mozart Symphonies no. 27-29 performed by James Levine: Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Piano sonatas D.959.- D.537

Christian Zacharias


----------



## Pugg

​
*Symphony* No.2 "Hymn of Praise" (Connell, Mattila, Blochwitz, LSChorus, LSO)


----------



## Heliogabo

Yes, why LvB don't succeed with the String quintets?
He doesn´t?
Mozart and Brahms gave beautiful compositions to this ensemble, and LvB?
My late night question...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Richard Strauss: Lieder*
_Jonas Kaufmann_ (tenor) & _Helmut Deutsch_ (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​*Chausson*: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 3/* Ravel*: Piano Trio in A minor

Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Felix & Fanny Mendelssohn: Lieder*
Barbara Bonney & Geoffrey Parsons


----------



## Pugg

​*Gerusalemme / Jerusalem
*
Marcello Giordani (Gaston), Philippe Rouillon (Le comte de Toulouse), Roberto Scandiuzzi (Roger), Daniel Borowski (Ademar), Simon Edwards (Raymond), Marina Mescheriakova (Hélène), Hélène Le Corre (Isaure)

Fabio Luisi conducting.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Beethoven's piano sonatas and chamber works for two and three players part five.

Piano Sonata no.8 [_Pathétique_] in C-minor op.13 (1798), Piano Sonata no.9 in E op.14 no.1 (1798), Piano Sonata no.10 in G op.14 no.2 (1798-99), Horn Sonata in F op.17 (1800), Piano Sonata no.11 in B-flat op.22 (1799-1800), Violin Sonata no.4 in A-minor op.23 (1800), Violin Sonata no.5 [_Spring_] in F op.25 (1800-01), Piano Sonata no.12 in A-flat op.26 (1800-01), Piano Sonata no.13 in E-flat op.27 no.1 (1800-01) and Piano Sonata no.14 [_Mondschein_] in C-sharp minor op.27 no.2 (1801):


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 64 No. 1 C Major; No. 2 in B minor (Buchberger Quartet).









Really stylish Op. 64. One can feel that the Buchberger Quartet is really 'at home' with this music, despite this the performances are very quirky, fresh and expressive. Probably one of their best discs in the Haydn series.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Piano trio no. 1 so I could vote for it in the recommendations thread. Always good to hear unheard of composers from bygone ages. It is nice romantic music with a classical touch, but maybe old-fashioned for his time. Anyways, thumbs up


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saëns* : Piano concertos 
Disc 2
Jean Philippe Collard / André Previn.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Clarinet Concerto / Clarinet quartet 
Budapest string quartet

Benny Goodman (clarinet)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Munch


----------



## Guest

Wagner Siegfried Wiener Philharmoniker Georg Solti


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*: Arthur Rubinstein.

4 Impromptus, Barcarolle, 3Nouvelles Études, et al..


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Nournes, Rhapsodie for Clarinet, Jeux, La Mer*

My go-to guy for Debussy is Martinon, but somehow I keep fooling around with other conductors. Boulez and Cleveland are very good, but they tend to take out the mystery in these pieces.


----------



## Vasks

*Berlioz - Romeo and Juliet (Levine/DG)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Jadassohn*: Piano Concerto No 1 in C minor, Op. 89
Piano Concerto No 2 in F minor, Op. 90

Draeseke: Piano Concerto in E flat major, Op. 36

Markus Becker (piano)

Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Michael Sanderling


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, La Mer*

Martinon makes La Mer actually sound like water. I remember once I was at an oceanographic institute in Bodega Bay looking at the aquariums, and I noticed that this recording was playing in my head. That's pretty good, when an interpretation of a piece creeps into your subconscious.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Joly Braga Santos, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Pugg

​*Massenet: Werther*

_Alfredo Kraus (Werther), Tatiana Troyanos (Charlotte)_, Christine Barbaux (Sophie), Matteo Manuguerra (Albert), Jules Bastin (Le Bailli), Jean-Philippe Lafont (Johann), Philip Langridge (Schmidt), Lynda Richardson (Kätchen), Michael Lewis (Brühlmann)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, _Michel Plasso_n

​*Massenet: Werther*

_Alfredo Kraus (Werther), Tatiana Troyanos (Charlotte)_, Christine Barbaux (Sophie), Matteo Manuguerra (Albert), Jules Bastin (Le Bailli), Jean-Philippe Lafont (Johann), Philip Langridge (Schmidt), Lynda Richardson (Kätchen), Michael Lewis (Brühlmann)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, _Michel Plasso_n


----------



## wkasimer

Brahms Violin Concerto, Belkin/Fischer:


----------



## dillonp2020

Eugene Onegin at the Met Conducted by Gergiev, Fleming and Hvorostovsky.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Poulenc, Chamber Music*

Poulenc's music is always charming and delightful, even when it's wistful.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludo's piano sonatas and chamber works for two and three players part six.

_Serenade_ for flute, violin and viola in D op.25 (1801), Piano Sonata no.15 [_Pastoral_] in D op.28 (1801), Violin Sonata no.6 in A op.30 no.1 (1801-02), Violin Sonata no.7 in C-minor op.30 no.2 (1801-12), Violin Sonata no.8 in G op.30 no.3 (1801-02), Piano Sonata no.16 in G op.31 no.1 (1801-02), Piano Sonata no.17 _[Sturm]_ in D-minor op.31 no.2 (1801-02), Piano Sonata no.18 in E-flat op.31 no.3 (1801-02), Piano Trio in E-flat [arrangement of the Septet for clarinet, horn, bassoon, violin, viola, cello, and double bass op.20] op.38 (orig. 1799 - arr. 1803):


----------



## jim prideaux

Myaskovsky's marvellous nostalgically infused 27th Symphony (had not listened to it for a while).......

Polyansky,Russian State Symphony Orchestra (Chandos)

.....had forgotten just how much emotive 'punch' the slow movement gives!!!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Beethoven, String Quartet No. 59/1


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahler Symphony 3: Dimitri Mitropoulos, New York Philharmonic Orchestra:










On Spotify.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concertos Nos. 24 and 25*


----------



## jim prideaux

Bruckner 7th Symphony-Gunter Wand and the Cologne RSO.


----------



## Guest

Today I received this new Linn recording--wow! It is full of hair-raising virtuosity. Wong makes a number of changes to the printed text--embellishments, cadenzas, etc., and the results are stunning. Great sound, too.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Malcolm Arnold: Symphonies Nos.1 & 2*
Andrew Penny & the National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland


----------



## Haydn man

For this weeks Saturday Symphony 
A new work for me and one I would recommend to anyone unfamiliar with this composer


----------



## Selby

Just ordered the second installment:


----------



## Guest

Just the Tchaikovsky today. Superb playing and wonderful sound (24 bit/96k download).


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1972/3.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## deprofundis

Dear folks of TC lore, i present to you my currently listening Carlo Gesualdo and some Fulbert de Chartres, have a wonderfull summer night, please rejoiced and listen to the music hmm, the ensemble is ensemble kassiopea thee madrigal is the 6th featuring moro lasso (fameous dark prince cult madrigal of dantetesque aftertaste, very poetic and melodic.What a beautifull released this.Take care friends & followers, strangers , audiophile , art lovers, musicologist of this world.
:tiphat:


----------



## Hurrian

Stravinsky -- Le Sacre du Printemps -- reduction for piano duet -- Ashkenazy & Gavrilov


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano concertos 6-7-9
Murray Perahia


----------



## Captainnumber36

Brahms Piano Concerto no. 1 performed by Rudolf Serkin; George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

wkasimer said:


> Brahms Violin Concerto, Belkin/Fischer:
> 
> View attachment 95143


And did you liked ? 
I was the only one who recommend that one in the Brahms violin concerto thread.


----------



## wkasimer

Re Belkin and Fischer in the Brahms Violin Concerto:



Pugg said:


> And did you liked ?
> I was the only one who recommend that one in the Brahms violin concerto thread.


I have to confess that I didn't care much for it, and decided to cull it after rehearing it. The biggest problem is the first movement, which is much too slow for my taste. It's not awful, but with all of the recordings of this work i own, including dozens of broadcast recordings, I didn't think that I'd ever want to hear it again.


----------



## Pugg

wkasimer said:


> Re Belkin and Fischer in the Brahms Violin Concerto:
> 
> I have to confess that I didn't care much for it, and decided to cull it after rehearing it. The biggest problem is the first movement, which is much too slow for my taste. It's not awful, but with all of the recordings of this work i own, including dozens of broadcast recordings, I didn't think that I'd ever want to hear it again.


Fair enough, everyone his/ her own taste, at least you give it a try.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart:* Sacred soprano arias. 
Edith Mathis .


----------



## Captainnumber36

Haydn Piano Sonata no. 38, 13, & 59 performed by Laurent Martin.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Bruckner 7th Symphony-Gunter Wand and the Cologne RSO.


......and again early Sunday morning.


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin*: Nocturnes.
Jan Lisiecki.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss - Four Last Songs*
+ songs and arias.

Wo war ich? Tod und lebe (from Ariadne auf Naxos)
Ein schones war (from Ariadne auf Naxos)
Es gibt ein Reich (from Ariadne auf Naxos)
Verfuehrung Op. 33 No. 1
Freundliche Vision, Op. 48 No. 1
Winterweihe, Op. 48 No. 4
Zueignung, Op. 10 No. 1
Zweite Brautnacht! (from Die Ägyptische Helena)

*Renee Fleming* (soprano)

Münchner Philharmoniker, Christian Thielemann

For MR. Strauss birthday today.


----------



## Pugg

​*Ravel*: The Piano Concertos.

Pascal Rogé, 
Charles Dutoit, Orchestre symphonique de Montréal.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Rigoletto*

_Robert Merrill (Rigoletto), Anna Moffo (Gilda), Alfredo Kraus (Il Duca), Ezio Flagello (Sparafucile), Rosalind Elias (Maddalena), Anna Di Stasio (Giovanna), David Ward (Monterone), Robert Kerns (Marullo), Piero De Palma (Borsa), Mario Rinaudo (Il Conte di Ceprano), Corinna Vozza (La Contessa di Ceprano)
_
RCA Italiana Opera Chorus and Orchestra, _Sir Georg Solti_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Disc 2 again. Going to take a while to hear it all since I also want to hear something else


----------



## elgar's ghost

Beethoven's piano sonatas and chamber works for two and three players part seven.

_Serenade_ in D for flute and piano op.41 (1803), _Notturno_ for viola and piano in D op.42 (1803), Violin Sonata no.9 [_Kreutzer_] in A op.47 (1802), Variations on _Ich bin der Schneider Kakadu_ from Wenzel Müller's 1794 opera _Die Schwestern von Prag_ for piano trio op.121a (1803), Piano Sonata no.21 [_Waldstein_] in C op.53 (1803-04), Piano Sonata no.22 in F op.54 (1804) and Piano Sonata no.23 [_Appassionata_] in F-minor op.57 (1804-05):


----------



## Guest

Wagner Götterdämmerung Wiener philharmoniker Georg Solti


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Sting Quartets.
Disc 3
Emerson String Quartet.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Paul Juon* :Rhapsodische Symphonie op. 95
Bamberger Symphoniker, Graeme Jenkins


----------



## Dongiovanni

Pugg said:


> ​*Chopin*: Nocturnes.
> Jan Lisiecki.


What's the verdict ?


----------



## Pugg

Dongiovanni said:


> What's the verdict ?


Being polite: he's doing not that bad, heard better, to early recorded. 
Like to hear this in about 10 years time.


----------



## Pugg

Songs of _Mussorgsky, Tchaikovsky and Prokoviev_

Galina Vishnevskaya and Rostropovich at the piano.


----------



## Vasks

_Marveling at some Magnus_

*Lindberg - Cantigas (Salonen/Sony)
Lindberg - Souvenirs (composer/Ondine)*


----------



## jim prideaux

Abbado and the BPO performing Mahler's 1st Symphony.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler*: Symphony no 4
Lucia Popp/ Klaus Tennstedt


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
*
Agnes Baltsa (Santuzza), Plácido Domingo (Turiddu),Juan Pons (Alfio), Susanne Mentzer (Lola), Vera Baniewicz (Lucia)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, Giuseppe Sinopoli.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Villa-Lobos, Bachianas Brasileiras Nos. 5 and 2, Schoenberg Piano Concerto*

The sound in the Villa-Lobos recording isn't that great, but I haven't heard too many singers approach Victoria De Los Angeles in this one. She doesn't so much sing as float around the cellos.

Of course, as to the Schoenberg, I think Uchida owns this piece.


----------



## Sonata

*Dvorak*

Cello Concerto

Violin Concerto

Saint Ludmila









Starting into my final week of Dvorak month. Its been a wonderful month, and has re-established my love of this composer's work. I would say he's back in my top ten. That said, I'm itching to move into some new territory. I've already been listening to some of my Liszt Collection set and Prokofiev's War & Peace, one of these two will be my next Composer in Focus.


----------



## Selby

24 Préludes, Op. 28 (1836-39)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Mahler*
Symphony no 8 in E flat major 
Jorma Hynninen (Baritone), Trudeliese Schmidt (Mezzo Soprano), Nadine Denize (Mezzo Soprano),
Richard Versalle (Tenor), Hans Sotin (Bass), Edith Wiens (Soprano),
Elizabeth Connell (Soprano), Felicity Lott (Soprano)
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Tiffin School Boys Chorus, London Philharmonic Choir, Klaus Tennstedt

Symphony no 9 in D major
Symphony no 10 in F sharp minor/major: 1st movement, Adagio
*London Philharmonic Orchestra, Klaus Tennstedt* [EMI, 1977 - 86]


----------



## deprofundis

*Philippe Verdelot*: missa Philomena praeva ( a great fanco-flemish composer i was not aware off i admit), than i purchased missa Ex Jacquet of Mantua, _the parody mass _by* Palestrina*, same ensemble has the aforred mentionned Deiitiae Musicae Featuring the skills of Marco Longhini has conductor.

Great purchased, great ensemble!! and this is what i'm currently listening, i salute warmly my friends and followers on talk classical , your pal Deprofundis :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1990, 2009.


----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 95154


Impressive work. Naxos comes up with the goods once more.


----------



## tortkis

Rariora & Marginalia - The Rare Fruits Council, Manfred Kraemer (naïve)








Philipp Friedrich Böddecker, Anonymous, Johann Paul von Westhoff, Giovanni Batt. Bovicelli, Georg Muffat, Antonio Bertali


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-1st and 2nd Symphonies performed by Hogwood and the AAM.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Traverso said:


> Wagner Götterdämmerung Wiener philharmoniker Georg Solti


I assume you have enjoyed all of the Ring?


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Handel Op 6 1-4: Trevor Pinnock, The English Concert: Disc 4










On Spotify.


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak-3rd and 6th Symphonies performed by Serebrier and the Bournemouth S.O.


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> I assume you have enjoyed all of the Ring?


Almost consumed by the ring. The motifs are still whirling through my head.

It took me three days,the first day Das Rheingold and Die Walküre.This day I didn't listened to it in one piece but allowed myself to pause for awhile.
At this moment I hear the Rhinemaidens but that will be changing.No urge to listen to other music today.:tiphat:


----------



## George O

Poèmes pour violon

Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)
Violin Concerto in D major, op 61
-Orchester des Südwestfunks / Hans Rosbaud
-recorded 1949

Jean Sibelius (1865-1957)
Violin Concerto in D minor, op 47
-Philharmonia Orchestra /Walter Susskind
-recorded 1945

Johannes Brahms (1833-1897)
Violin Concerto in D major, op 77
-Sinfonieorchester des Norddeutschen Rundfunks / Hans Schmidt-Esserstedt
-recorded 1948 (live)

Ernest Chausson (1855-1899)
Poème for Violin and Orchestra, op 25
-Philharmonia Orchestra / Issay Dobrowen
-recorded 1946

Richard Strauss (1864-1949)
Violin Sonata in E flat major, op 18
-Gustaf Beck, piano
-recorded 1939

Joseph Suk (1874-1935)
Four Pieces for Piano and Violin, op 17
-Jean Neveu, piano
-recorded 1946

Maurice Ravel (1875-1937)
Pièce en forme de Habanera
Tzigane
-Jean Neveu, piano
-recorded 1946

Ginette Neveu, violin

3-CD set on Membran Music (Germany), from 2006

5 stars










1948










R.I.P. 1919-1949


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 5


----------



## pmsummer

UNACCOMPANIED CELLO SUITES, NOS. 1, 2, & 5
_Performed on Double Bass_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Edgar Meyer - double bass
_
Sony Classics_


----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 95156


Probably about 10 years ago that I played this one.....
Still a great guitar CD.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

You can tell this is a live performance, because certain parts are exaggerated; he's playing to the crowd, not to the recording.


----------



## Guest

The Sibelius today--a knockout performance with detailed, transparent sound.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Symphony of Psalms*

So far, my favorite recording of this is with Karel Ancerl; it has a rough, primitive feel. Gardiner is also very good. I don't know yet where Boulez fits in.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Adams: The Chairman Dances

San Francisco Symphony, Edo de Waart*









My review- Quite impressed by both piece and performance. My expectations were quite low for minimalism, but such colorful orchestration, some actually good melodies- Wow, that piece kind of blew me away!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, Concerto Grosso Op. 6, No. 1*


----------



## Guest

The Sibelian overtones of the 3rd Symphony make an excellent follow up to the Sibelius Concerto I just listened to!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Rued Langgaard: L. Segersrtam and The Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra.










On Spotify.


----------



## danj




----------



## George O

Guillaume Dufay (1397-1474): Missa Caput

Orlando di Lasso (1532-1594): Magnum Opus Musicum

Girls Chorus of Gyor
Gyorgy Zilcz, tenor trombone
Ferenc Steinert, alto trombone

Miklos Szabo, conductor

on Qualiton (Hungary), from 1970 (probably)
recorded 1969 or before

5 stars


----------



## KenOC

Jennifer Higdon, All Things Majestic. A four-movement suite inspired by the Grand Teton Mountains and park. Nashville Symphony, Giancarlo Guerrero conducting.


----------



## dillonp2020

Vladimir Horowitz's Last Recording.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling two recent releases. These presentations are not competitive. Osborne sounds tired, and Kantorow sounds not ready. ABM, Argerich, Larrocha can help with the former. Rodriguez, Naoumoff, Kempf, Postnikova, the latter. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*
> 
> You can tell this is a live performance, because certain parts are exaggerated; he's playing to the crowd, not to the recording.
> 
> View attachment 95157


Yes, there were times when Harnoncourt could tinker to his detriment. But thankfully, he didn't overload such practice and left us with an impressive recording legacy. R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## pmsummer

SIX SONATAS
*Dietrich Buxtehude*
John Holloway, Ursula Weiss - violin
Jaap ter Linden, Mogens Rasmussen - viola da gamba
Lars Ulrik Mortensen - harpsichord, organ
_
Naxos_


----------



## dillonp2020

Maxim Vengerov with Claudio Abbado conduction the Berlin Philharmoniker performing Glazunov and Tchaikovsky Violin concertos.


----------



## pmsummer

UNE DOUCEUR VIOLENTE
_17th century Lute Music_
*Jacques de Gallot, Pierre Gallot, Charles Mouton*
Anthony Bailes - lute
_
Rameé_


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mozart Symphony 40: Gunter Wand, ndr-Sinfonieorchester Berlin:










On Spotify.

Amazon but Hamburg and I copied it.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ The cover states it is Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, not the Hamburgers 

My own current listening: *Beethoven* - Violin Romance No. 2 , Op. 50. Performers:

Violin: Itzhak Perlman
Conductor: Daniel Barenboim
Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## wkasimer

Brahms Violin Concerto, Fritz Kreisler:


----------



## dillonp2020

Tchaikovsky Symphony no.4, Oslo Phil conducted by Mariss Jansons.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mozart Piano Concerto no. 21 & 24 performed by Vladimir Ashkenazy: Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: String Quartets.
Disc 4

Takács Quartet


----------



## Guest




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Heitor Villa-Lobos, Symphony No. 6, "On the Outline of the Mountains of Brazil": Isaac Karabtchevsky, Orquestra Sinfônica do Estado de São Paulo,










On Spotify.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Ravel & Debussy Piano Trios performed by André Previn, Julie Rosenfeld, Gary Hoffman.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saëns/ Poulenc/ Say.*

Arthur and Lucas Jussen.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony no 3

Helga Dernesch mezzo soprano.
Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## timh

Messiaen Oiseaux exotiques ("Exotic birds"), solo piano and orchestra (1955–56)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel*:Gaspard de la Nuit / *Prokofiev*: Piano sonata.
Ivo Pogorelich.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini: La Sonnambula*

Natalie Dessay (Amina), Carlo Colombara (Rodolfo), Francesco Meli (Elvino), Sara Mingardo (Teresa), Paul Gay (Alessio), Jaël Azzaretti (Lisa), Gordon Gietz (Notaro)

Orchestre & Chœurs de l'Opéra de Lyon, Evelino Pidò.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: Songs without Words

Javier Perianes


----------



## Sonata

*Paganini*

I abruptly shifted gears with my composer in focus project. I planned on Prokofiev or Liszt. But then as I was finishing Dvorak, I listened to his violin and cello concertos. This put me in the mood for some more violin concertos...as I looked for some fresh ones to put on my phone for listening, I stumbled on a complete set of Paganini's. And we're off to the races. I'm pleased about this little detour and look forward to getting to know this composer.


----------



## Guest

Ravel Gerard Souzay / Dalton Baldwin
The music on the LP is the same as in this Newton box.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms* : Symphonies 
disc 2

L.S.O / Kertesz


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel:* Piano concertos
Valses nobles et sentimentales

Krystian Zimerman (piano)

Cleveland Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*iano Concerto No. 5/ Piano Concerto in D major, arranged by the composer after the Violin Concerto, Op. 61a

Alicia de Larrocha (piano), Olli Mustonen (piano).

Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie, Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Zubin Mehta/ Jukka-Pekka Saraste


----------



## wkasimer

Brahms Violin Concerto, Schneiderhan/van Kempen.









Addendum: This one's not very good - WS's tone is rather rough, his intonation rather suspect, and the sonics only so-so.


----------



## Vasks

*Wolf-Ferrari - Overture to "Susanna's Secret" (Marriner/EMI)
Donatoni - Bassoon Concerto (Millard/CBC)
Petrassi - Concerto #5 for Orchestra (Tamayo/Stradivarius)*


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Symphony No.7 Chicago Symphony Orchestra Georg Solti


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet: Manon*
Opéra comique en cinq actes

_Beverly Sills, Nicolai Gedda, Gérard Souzay, Gabriel Bacquier
_
Ambrosian Opera Chorus, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Julius Rudel, conducting


----------



## Guest

Beethoven symphony No.7 Berliner philharmoniker Andre Cluytens


----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 95183


Really beautiful music, which I had not heard before. Gal is one of the most important discoveries of recent years for me.

View attachment 95184


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Delius*
Songs from the Norwegian: Summer Eve. Longing. Sunset.
Danish Songs: In the Seraglio Garden. Irmelin Rose. Summer Nights.
2 mélodies.
Old English Songs: So white, so soft, so sweet is she. To Daffodils. 
Shelley Songs: Love's Philosophy. La lune blanche. 
Chanson d'automne. The nightingale has a lyre of gold. I-Brasil. Summer Landscape. O schneller, mein Ross. Aus deinen Augen Fiessen meine Lieder 
*Yvonne Kenny, Piers Lane *[Hyperion, 2007]

This is a great disc which I recommend warmly to anyone who enjoys Delius's sound-world.










*
Elgar, Delius* - Songs.

Delius: Sweet Venevil, Twilight Fancies, Hidden Love, The Nightingale (from Five Songs from the Norwegian)
The nightingale has a lyre of gold, Indian love song, Love's Philosophy (from Three Shelley Songs)
I-Brasîl, Old English Lyrics

Elgar: Pleading, Op. 48 No. 1; After (P.B.Marston), A Song of Flight, Op. 31
Arabian serenade, Oh, soft was the song, Op. 59, No. 3; Was it some golden star?
Twilight, Op. 59 No. 6, Like to the Damask Rose, Queen Mary's Song, A Song of Autumn
The Poet's Life, Through the long days, Rondel, Op 16, No. 3, Shepherd's Song, Is she not passing fair
*Benjamin Luxon, David Willison* [Chandos, CD 1988 but rec. in the LP era]

An old favourite. I have recently acquired .flac files from Presto.










*
Shostakovich*
Orchestral Songs vol. 2
Six Romances On Texts By Japanese Poets Op. 21
Six Poems Of Marina Tsvetayeva Op. 143a
Suite On The Verses Of Michelangelo Buonarroti Op. 145a
*Neeme Järvi, Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra*
Alto - Elena Zaremba; Baritone - Sergei Leiferkus; Tenor - Ilya Levinsky [DG, 1995]

A splendid disc but DG must be using CD-Rs as it won't play on my vintage CD player. Ripped to .flac files, I can enjoy it to my heart's content.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahler Symphony 1: Gary Bertini, Koln Radio Orchestra:


----------



## Selby

Feldman: Palais De Mari (1986)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Beethoven's piano sonatas and chamber works for two and three players part eight.

Piano Trio in D [arrangement of Symphony no.2 in D] op.36 (orig. 1801-02 - arr. c. 1803), Piano Trio no.5 [_Ghost_] in D op.70 no.1 (1808), Piano Trio no.6 in E-flat op.70 no.2 (1808), Cello Sonata no.3 in A op.69 (1808), Piano Sonata no.24 in F-sharp op.78 (1809), Piano Sonata no.25 in G op.79 (1809) and Piano Sonata no.26 [Les Adieux] in E-flat op.81a (1809-10):


----------



## George O

Luciano Berio (1925-2003)

Nones
-London Symphony Orchestra / Luciano Berio

Allelujah II
-BBC Symphony Orchestra / Pierre Boulez and Luciano Berio

Concerto for Two Pianos
-Bruce Canino, piano
-Antonio Ballista, piano
-London Symphony Orchestra / Luciano Berio

on RCA (NYC), from 1979
released in Italy 1976

5 stars


----------



## Sonata

*Dvorak*: Symphony #9 From a New World, Slavonic Dances #1 &3. I skipped the Carnival Overture. Other than Saint Saens' Carnival of Animals I don't seem to like carnival-inspired classical.









*Mendelssohn*: Sympony #3 Scottish


----------



## deprofundis

Im currently listening to my new fabouleous acquisition

Ensemble La Maurache : Musica cathedralis chartres XIII siecles (this double cd record featured Fulbert de Chartres)
Ensemble trio unda maris :Antonio de Cabezon

Woaw im blowen away, im trilled by these releases, i would like to warmly salute friends , followers, gentle strangers of TC

Mister Deprofundis will celebrated his birthday this comming friday turning 40 candles , hmm jeez m old now :tiphat:


----------



## wkasimer

Mahler 6, Barbirolli/New Philharmonia (live):


----------



## distantprommer

I have recently been discovering the music of Eino Tamberg.

Now it is a CD with 
Joanna Tentata ballet suite, Opus 37a (1972)
Symphonic Dances, Opus 6 (1957)
Concerto Grosso, Opus 5 (1956)
Residentie Orkest Den Haag - Neeme Járvi

Very tuneful, neo-classical.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Symphony in F Major


----------



## dillonp2020

Rachmaninoff Piano Concertos nos. 2 and 3. The Philadelphia Orchestra conducted by Leopold Stokowski (no.2) and Eugene Ormandy (no.3) with Sergei Rachmaninoff as the soloist.


----------



## chord

Mona Lisa side-face


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Richard Strauss: Tod und Verklärung Op.24
Rudolf Kempe & the Staatskapelle Dresden*

Phenomenal piece, performance and recording.


----------



## wkasimer

Yet another Brahms Violin Concerto, now with Ferras, Schuricht, and the VPO:


----------



## Guest

Sweelinck CD 2


----------



## dillonp2020

Sibelius and Goldmark Violin Concertos performed by Joshua Bell and the LA Phil under the baton of Esa-pekka Salonen.


----------



## pmsummer

DANCES
_A Renaissance Revel_
*Calliope
*
_Nonesuch_


----------



## Guest

Op. 59 No. 2 and 3 today. On balance, if one were to own just one set (gasp...), then this might be the one.


----------



## dillonp2020

Beethoven's ninth symphony performed by the Columbia Symphony Orchestra conducted by Bruno Walter.


----------



## geralmar

Traverso said:


> Beethoven symphony No.7 Berliner philharmoniker Andre Cluytens


Warner Brothers issues a 65-CD Cluytens box later this week. For some reason the Beethoven symphonies get a CD each. Not very generous, even with fillers.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Grieg: Peer Gynt*.
Ellie Ameling/ Edo de de Waart


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin*: Piano concerto 2
Rondo Krakowiak
Alexis Weissenberg.


----------



## tortkis

Samuel Scheidt (1587-1654): CANTIONES SACRÆ - Vox Luminis, Lionel Meunier (Ricercar)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony 3:










On Spotify.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony no 6
Riccardo Muti conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​Edin Karamazov - The Lute is a Song

with Renee Fleming, Kaliopi, Andreas Scholl & Sting
Edin Karamazov (lutes and electric guitar)


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert*: German Mass.

Lucia Popp/ Adolf Dallapozza/ Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
Wolfgang Sawallisch conducting.


----------



## Dr Johnson

deprofundis said:


> Im currently listening to my new fabouleous acquisition
> 
> Ensemble La Maurache : Musica cathedralis chartres XIII siecles (this double cd record featured Fulbert de Chartres)
> Ensemble trio unda maris :Antonio de Cabezon
> 
> Woaw im blowen away, im trilled by these releases, i would like to warmly salute friends , followers, gentle strangers of TC
> 
> Mister Deprofundis will celebrated* his birthday this comming friday* turning 40 candles , hmm jeez m old now :tiphat:


We could have a whip-round and buy you a shirt for your birthday.

Moving on:










Short Ride In A Fast Machine


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti*: Maria Stuarda

Beverly Sills, Eileen Farrell, Stuart Burrows & Louis Quilico

John Alldis Choir & London Philharmonic Orchestra, Aldo Ceccato conducting.


----------



## Guest

Rameau


----------



## Marinera

*Paisiello *- _Music for Holy Week _

Giorgio Ubaldi


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy & Ravel*:String Quartets .

Quartetto Italiano.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*:
33 Piano Variations in C, Op.120 on a Waltz by Anton Diabelli
Julius Katchen


----------



## Guest

geralmar said:


> Warner Brothers issues a 65-CD Cluytens box later this week. For some reason the Beethoven symphonies get a CD each. Not very generous, even with fillers.


This is the one.


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Tchaikovsky*: Symphony no 6
> Riccardo Muti conducting.


I have this set and love it! Just started a thread about this symphony. Watched it on You Tube the other day conducted by Andrew Litton.

Fascinated how the third piano concerto was originally composed as one of the movements for this symphony!


----------



## Judith

dillonp2020 said:


> Sibelius and Goldmark Violin Concertos performed by Joshua Bell and the LA Phil under the baton of Esa-pekka Salonen.
> View attachment 95191


These two recordings are "Heaven". Love this CD and love Joshua Bell!


----------



## Guest

Gerard Souzay CD 1


----------



## Pugg

​*Berlioz:* Symphonie fantastique, Op. 14
La Damnation de Faust, Op. 24: Rákóczi March
Marche troyenne (from Les Troyens)
Le Corsaire Overture, Op. 21
Le carnaval romain Overture, Op. 9

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray


----------



## Guest

Traverso said:


> Gerard Souzay CD 1


I could not find this song with Souzay but this one will do very fine.


----------



## Vasks

*Offenbach - Overture to "Orpheus in the Underworld" (Karajan/DG)
Gouvy - Symphony #6 (Mercier/cpo)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bernstein*: West Side Story: Symphonic Dances/ *Gershwin*:Rhapsody in Blue
Prelude No. 2

Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein (conductor & piano)


----------



## wkasimer

Beethoven String Quartets Op. 127 and 132, Quatuor Alcan:


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi: Don Carlo*

Michael Sylvester (Don Carlo), Ferrucio Furlanetto (Filippo II), Vladimir Chernov (Rodrigo), Samuel Ramey (Il Grande Inquisitore), Paul Plishka (Un Frate), Aprile Millo (Elisabetta di Valois), Dolora Zajick (La principessa Eboli), Jane Bunnell (Tebaldo)

Metropolitan Opera Orchestra and Chorus, James Levine.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Debussy: String Quartet in G Minor:
Ravel: String Quartet in F Major:

Quartetto Italiano: Disc 35:


----------



## Sonata

*Anna Moffo: The Beauty & The Voice*
I have this set on shuffle on my iPod. So far: arias from Verdi, Mozart, Rossini, and Donizetti


----------



## dillonp2020

Liszt's Hungarian Rhapsodies performed by Roberto Szidon on piano, and the other set is Ivan Fisher conducting the Budapest Festival Orchestra.


----------



## dillonp2020

Judith said:


> These two recordings are "Heaven". Love this CD and love Joshua Bell!


Agreed. He is fantastic. The last time I saw him live, he *conducted* Beethoven's seventh symphony with no score, not bad for someone who hasn't spent a great deal of his time conducting. His passion while playing violin is amazing. I've yet to see anybody so soaked in sweat after a performance.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ninth and penultimate instalment of Beethoven's piano sonatas and chamber works for two and three players.

Piano Trio no.7 [_Archduke_] in B-flat op.97 (1810-11), _Allegretto_ in B-flat for piano trio WoO39 (1812), Violin Sonata no.10 in G op.96 (1812), Piano Sonata no.27 in E-minor op.90 (1814), Piano Sonata no.28 in A op.101 (1816), Cello Sonata no.4 in C op.102 no.1 (1815) and Cello Sonata no.5 in D op.102 no.2 (1815):


----------



## Judith

Tchaikovsky String Quartet no 1 opus 11

Endellion String Quartet

Just getting ready to go out to see this wonderful String Quartet so put this on to get me in the mood!


----------



## Merl

Probably my favourite Bruckner 7, at the moment. Listened to this to and from work yesterday. Superb.


----------



## Merl

And today it's been Mackerras and Dvorak's 7th. A powerful and terrific account!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Checking out something other than Scheherezade, that is The Snow Maiden Suite.


----------



## stejo

Listening to the cello in this record, also great playing, not too dominant, from the orchestra.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1999.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## dillonp2020

JS Bach Brandenburg Concertos Trevor Pinnock.


----------



## Manxfeeder

elgars ghost said:


> Piano Trio no.7 [_Archduke_] in B-flat op.97 (1810-11), _Allegretto_ in B-flat for piano trio WoO39 (1812),


I was just listening to that myself.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Motets*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I've been listening to Haydn quartets op. 20 with the Chiaroscuro Quartet but now suddenly I felt like putting on some Def Leppard


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...Haydn again


----------



## Guest

An extremely talented young guitarist. I'm looking forward to his concert next week at the 2017 GFA convention. This CD was part of his prize for winning the 2016 GFA competition. Superb playing, interesting pieces, and very good sound.


----------



## Guest

Excellent playing and sound.


----------



## deprofundis

I purchased a *Josquin *cd called ''Missa Hercules Ferrariae'' what a monumental missa this , woaw , Josquin is defenetly a key figure an enblematic classical composer of is era, this cd contains the missa + motets, incredible release, marked my word
buy it , the time is now!

Good evening , night everyone :tiphat:


----------



## danj




----------



## Pugg

​*Leburn*: Oboe Concertos.
Bart Schneemann / Jan Willem de Vriend.


----------



## Pugg

*Respighi*:Vetrate di chiesa/ Impressioni brasiliane/ Roman Festivals

Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra, Jesus Lopez-Cobos


----------



## Pugg

​
Diepenbrock: orchestral works.
Emmy Verhey/ Hans Vonk conducting.

Only the label is non Dutch.


----------



## dillonp2020

Beethoven Symphony no.9 transcribed for piano by Franz Liszt performed by Cyprien Katsaris.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming*: Arias

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*: Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 65/* Franck*: Cello Sonata in A major

Jacqueline du Pré (cello) & Daniel Barenboim (piano)


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Pugg said:


> *Schubert*: German Mass.
> 
> Lucia Popp/ Adolf Dallapozza/ Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
> Wolfgang Sawallisch conducting.


I really really love this music, especially with such great singers.


----------



## Pugg

​*Handel: Judas Maccabaeus, HWV 63*
Sung in German

Ernst Haefliger, Peter Schreier, Theo Adam & Gundula Janowitz.

Solistenvereinigung, Großer Chor des Berliner Rundfunks & Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin
Helmut Koch


----------



## Guest

Wagner Lohengrin Kubelik,for today this recording instead of the Kempe recording.


----------



## Pugg

*Haydn*: Keyboard Concerto No. 11 in D major, HobXVIII:11
Cadenza: Alexandre Tharaud (with quotation of Marche Turque)

*Mozart*iano Concerto No. 9 in E-flat major, K271 "Jeunehomme"
Rondo for Piano & Orchestra in A major, K386

Cadenza: Alexandre Tharaud (with themes of "Jeunehomme")

Ch'io mi scordi di te?... Non temer, amato bene, K505
_Joyce DiDonato_ (mezzo-soprano)

*Alexandre Tharaud* (piano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie


----------



## chromatic owl

*Anton Webern*
Variations, op. 27

_Sviatoslav Richter, piano_


----------



## Pugg

​*Rolla*: Viola concertos.

I Musici / Massimo Paris.


----------



## wkasimer

Mahler 9, Haitink, SOdBR:


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert*: Piano duets 
Disc 1
Justus Frantz / Christoph Eschenbach


----------



## Vasks

*Mercadante - Overture to "Nitocri" (Frontalini/Bongiovanni)
Grieg - String Quartet (Mork +/Virgin)
Nielsen - Pan & Syrinx (Caeyers/Harmonia Mundi)*


----------



## dillonp2020

Chopin Piano Concerto no.2 performed by Martha Argerich and the National Philharmonic Orchestra Warsaw conducted by Witold Rowicki.


----------



## Lindenbaum

Marais--Suite d'un gout etranger (suite in an exotic style) Jordi Savall


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms*: Ein Deutsches Requiem

Wiener Symphoniker, Wolfgang Sawallisch


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss: Elektra*

Birgit Nilsson (Elektra), Regina Resnik (Klytämnestra), Marie Collier (Chrystothemis), Gerhard Stolze (Aegisth), Tom Krause (Orest)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti

Recorded: Sofiensaal, Vienna, September 1966


----------



## Vaneyes

Via YT, *Scriabin*: Sonata 5 performed by Wonny Seongwon Park. A CD needs to appear soon. From *Scarlatti* to *Scriabin*, Wonny has it. :tiphat:


----------



## stejo

Haydn string quartet op 54.1 & 2 , Amadus Quartet on Vinyl.


----------



## stejo

Vieuxtemps violin concert no 5 in a-minor, played by Itzhak Perlman and Orchestra de Paris.
Recorded at Salle Wagram, Paris in 1978 and played on Vinyl


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Sergei Prokofiev Symphony 2, Mstislav Rostropovich, Orchestre National de France:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Tenth and final part of Beethoven's piano sonatas and chamber works for two and three players. As ever when I have an extended listening schedule with Ludo's work it's been an absolute delight from start to finish.

_Six National Airs with Variations_ for flute/violin and piano op.105 (1819), _Ten National Airs with Variations_ for flute/violin and piano op.107 (1818-19), Piano Sonata no.29 [Hammerklavier] in B-flat op.106 (1817-18), Piano Sonata no.30 in E op.109 (1820), Piano Sonata no.31 in A-flat op.110 (1821) and Piano Sonata no.32 in C-minor op.111 (1821-22):


----------



## MattB

*Leonard Bernstein* - Leonard Bernstein Conducts Haydn

_Symphonies 94-98._


----------



## Sonata

*Paganini-24 Caprices*, played by Itzak Perlman.
I don't know that I precisely "enjoy" solo violin in the traditional sense of enjoying music. But it was interesting to give some very focused listening to the different textures that are created in these pieces.


----------



## Itullian

Wonderful........


----------



## Guest

Schubert Winterreise Max van Egmond Bariton Penelope Crawford Fortepiano


----------



## pmsummer

LAMENTATIONS OF JEREMIAH
*Vladimir Martynov*
The Sirin Choir
Andrey Kotov - director_

Brilliant Classics_


----------



## wkasimer

Mahler 2, Neumann/Czech PO:


----------



## jim prideaux

Gielen and the SWR SO performing Schumann's 2nd and 3rd Symphonies.


----------



## Guest

Tchaikovsky Swan Lake London Symphony Orchestra Pierre Monteux

At last I have this one back after selling my LP"s.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 4*

I pulled this one out to hear the last movement, but when it started, this interpretation was so compelling, I just started from the beginning. Jochum shouldn't be anyone's first exposure to the 4th; it is what you hear after you have heard the standard interpretations. Jochum takes the first movement with a sense of weldschmerz, with a final push at the end as if Brahms was trying to pull himself up by his own boostraps.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, La Mer*


----------



## Guest

Masterful performances of nearly unplayable music. Superb sound.


----------



## Sonata

*
Hummel*: Violin Concerto and Concerto for Piano & Violin
(A lot of violin concertos for me lately!  )









*Paganini*: Sonatas for Violin & Guitar


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Ropartz: Prelude, Marine, et Chansons*

*Ensemble Stanislas, Alexis Galperine, Cecelia Tsan*


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC OF VLADIMIR MARTYNOV
_The Beatitudes, Schubert-Quintet (Unfinished), Der Abschied_
*Vladimir Martynov*
Kronos Quartet
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## deprofundis

Deprofundis strike again homruns whit currently listening featured:
*Firminus Caron vol2 & vol3*

Franco-flemish god of polyphony executed by smart and brilliant ensemble* The sound and The fury*.What a killer releases and guest what folks i have vol 1 allready.
:tiphat:

I thanks talk classical folks , friends, followers, friendly strangers, musicologist 'en herbes' of this planet, art lover, audiophile


----------



## Guest




----------



## Hurrian

Brahms - Symphony No. 2 - Tragic Overture


----------



## Sonata

Verdi: La Traviata, conducted by Kleiber.

I didn't intend on listening to another Traviata already, but I kept getting the tunes in my head and I couldn't resist! This has moved to top-flight Verdi for me. Believe it or not, that didn't use to be the case. I'm not sure why...but it was one of the first non-Puccini operas I listened to completely and it still have been something about getting used to the genre. That and the third act of the first recording I bought was just kind of a boring version to me. Even as I fell in love with many other Verdi operas, La Traviata didn't stand out for me. I think it was simply the memory of my first experience. Well no more. This is fantastic!


----------



## dillonp2020

Mahler Symphony no.4 with Runnicles conducting the BBC Scottish orchestra and Carolyn Sampson.


----------



## KenOC

Hummel, Piano Trio No. 5 in G, Op. 65, Trio Parnassus. The world needs more Hummel! On the radio…


----------



## danj




----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert*: Piano duets 
Volume 2/ Disc1
Justus Frantz / Christoph Eschenbach


----------



## Pugg

​*Spohr*: Clarinet concertos.


----------



## Pugg

*On vinyl.*

​
*Mahler:* Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Heather Harper (soprano) & Helen Watts (contralto)

London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Sir Georg Solti

Recorded - Kingsway Hall, London, May 1966


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Double Concerto for Violin & Cello in A minor, Op. 102
Gidon Kremer (violin), Mischa Maisky (cello)

Academic Festival Overture, Op. 80

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Who's the composer?
Haydn...
So, the cops looking for him?
...


----------



## Pugg

​*Barber: Antony and Cleopatra*

Leontyne Price, Jess Thomas, and Justino Díaz.

conducted by Thomas Schippers

radio broadcast recorded on 9/16/1966,


----------



## Guest

Schumann Kinderszenen op.15 - Waldszenen op.82 - Beethoven pianosonatas 17 & 18 Clara Haskil


----------



## Judith

danj said:


>


Love this one! Beautiful rich sound with texture which is typical of Steven!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Hayden*: Piano Trios
Disc 4
Beaux Arts Trio.


----------



## chill782002

As far as Beethoven goes, Furtwangler's wartime performances are pretty much unbeatable in my opinion. Although the sound may put some people off, this claims to be taken from the masters captured by the Russians at the end of the war and this is certainly easier to listen to than some other versions of these recordings that I've heard.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Carl Maria von Weber*: Complete overtures.

WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln, Howard Griffiths.


----------



## Sonata

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Hayden*: Piano Trios
> Disc 4
> Beaux Arts Trio.


One of these days I need to pull the trigger and buy that set...

This morning I'm listening to some *Dvorak*. Although he is no longer officially my "Composer in Focus" I still had some music of his I wanted to listen to yet. Right now, I'm on to his piano trios:


----------



## Guest

Just arrived this afternoon.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel*: Gaspard de la nuit (1982) & Valses nobles et sentimentales.


----------



## Guest

Sonata said:


> One of these days I need to pull the trigger and buy that set...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of these days,you certainly won't regret it :tiphat: Haydn trios


----------



## wkasimer

Smetana: Ma Vlast - Czech PO, Karel Sejna:


----------



## Heliogabo

Traverso said:


> Sonata said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of these days I need to pull the trigger and buy that set...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of these days,you certainly won't regret it :tiphat: Haydn trios
> 
> 
> 
> A treasure in the history of recorded music.
Click to expand...


----------



## Vasks

*Erskine - Overture to "The Maid of the Mill" (Terey-Smith/Dorian)
Beethoven - Piano Sonata #3 (O'Conor/Telarc)
Schubert - Rondo for Violin & Strings (Wallfisch/Helios)*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

From 5:4 youtube channel.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mendelssohn*: Symphony No.1, Overtures "A Midsummer Night's Dream" & "The Hebrides", Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt
(London Symphony Orchestra)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Another from 5:4. Must admit that the latest music by Lindberg has become "easy listening" for me... :-O


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro, K492*

José van Dam (Figaro), Barbara Hendricks (Susanna), Ruggero Raimondi (Conte Almaviva), Lucia Popp (Contessa Almaviva), Agnes Baltsa (Cherubino), Felicity Palmer (Marcellina), Robert Lloyd (Bartolo), Aldo Baldin (Basilio), Neil Jenkins (Curzio), Donald Maxwell (Antonio), Catheryn Pope (Barbarina)

Academy of Saint-Martin-in-the-Fields, Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Neville Marriner.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.7*
Claudio Abbado & the Berlin Philharmonic

I always used to struggle with this piece, it has taken a while to sink in but I really enjoyed this recording. I prefer the Berlin recording over his earlier Chicago recording - the latter I bought and the former I have streamed.


----------



## Selby

*Alan Hovhaness*

_Piano Sonatas:_
Mount Belknap, Op. 299/1 (1932/77)
Prospect Hill, Op. 346 (1980)
Meditation on Mt. Monadnok, Op. 288 (1977)
Blue Job Mountain, Op. 340 (1979)

_Nicola Giosmin,_ piano


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1981.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Allan Pettersson Symphony 3: Allun Francis, Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Saarbrucken


----------



## elgar's ghost

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Another from 5:4. Must admit that the latest music by Lindberg has become "easy listening" for me... :-O


I like the image - it reminds me of a cross between a Lowry painting and a scene from _Yellow Submarine_.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - discs one and two from the four-disc set of film music suites. For a composer primarily associated with the concert hall one might expect four discs of film music to represent a substantial chunk of his output for that particular category: not so - this box set features music composed for ten films yet during a period of less than 25 years Schnittke wrote over 60 scores for movies of various kinds from full-length feature films to animated shorts. Arranging film scores into suites feasible for the concert hall seems to be a speciality of conductor Frank Strobel and he certainly deserves praise for overseeing such a worthwhile project as the one featured here - I hope in time there is more to come.

_The Story of an Unknown Actor_ (1976), _The Commissar_ (1967), _Clowns and Children_ (1976), _The Waltz_ (1969), _The Glass Harmonica_ (1968) and _The Ascent_ (1976):


----------



## Guest

Domenico Scarlatti Gustav Leonhardt


----------



## AClockworkOrange

elgars ghost said:


> Alfred Schnittke - discs one and two from the four-disc set of film music suites. For a composer primarily associated with the concert hall one might expect four discs of film music to represent a substantial chunk of his output for that particular category: not so - this box set features music composed for ten films yet during a period of less than 25 years Schnittke wrote over 60 scores for movies of various kinds from full-length feature films to animated shorts. Arranging film scores into suites feasible for the concert hall seems to be a speciality of conductor Frank Strobel and he certainly deserves praise for overseeing such a worthwhile project as the one featured here - I hope in time there is more to come.
> 
> _The Story of an Unknown Actor_ (1976), _The Commissar_ (1967), _Clowns and Children_ (1976), _The Waltz_ (1969), _The Glass Harmonica_ (1968) and _The Ascent_ (1976):


Schnittke is a Composer I have struggled with but I have really enjoyed listening to some of these Film Score recordings which I tried out a few years ago when I received an iTunes gift cards. I'm guessing what I have on download would be two parts of this set.

I'm going to follow your lead and revisit these I think :tiphat:


----------



## Itullian

Magnificent set.


----------



## wkasimer

Yet another Brahms Violin Concerto - Neveu/Dobrowen:


----------



## Guest

Bach Oster Oratorium Taverner Consort and Players Andrew Parrott


----------



## jim prideaux

Wand and the Koln RSO performing Bruckner's 7th Symphony.....


----------



## Sonata

Can't stop listening to Verdi  He's already my favorite opera composer but I seem even more hooked than usual.
Right now listening to this Rigoletto with Callas, Gobbi, and Stefano, conducted by Serafin.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Handel*
Messiah, HWV 56
Helen Watts, contralto; John Shirley-Quirk, bass; Heather Harper, soprano; John Wakefield, tenor
Harpsichord - Leslie Pearson; Organ - Ralph Downes; Trumpet - William Lang
London Symphony Choir, dir. John Alldis*
London Symphony Orchestra, Colin Davis*
[Decca, 1993]

Magnificent though unHIP. My new disc of the week.










*
Richard Strauss*
Four Last Songs, Op. posth.
Brentano-Lieder, Op. 68
Ariadne auf Naxos, Op. 60 (excerpts): Prelude; Dance Scene*
Ricarda Merbeth, soprano; Weimar Staatskapelle Chamber Orchestra; conductor Michael Halász*
[Naxos, 2006]

I'm not really warming to this disc. I think I'll go back to Jessye Norman in the Vier Letzte Lieder.










*
Philip Glass*
Symphony No.10
Aurora Orchestra, conductor Nicholas Collon
*
John Adams*
The Dharma At Big Sur (For Solo Electric Violin And Orchestra)
The BBC National Orchestra Of Wales, Eric Stern; Chloë Hanslip, electric violin
[BBC Music, 2016]

John Adams' concerto for electric violin and orchestra is definitely a worthwhile piece. Not so sure about Philip Glass's 10th symphony.


----------



## Selby




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ah! This starts off very promising. Audience-friendly contemporary music  "Mass for Modern Man" by Ståle Kleiberg.


----------



## bharbeke

Mozart: Cosi fan Tutte (Erich Leinsdorf, New Philharmonia Orchestra)

The overture and some of the early songs are done very well. Overall, this is probably a middle of the road performance of the opera.


----------



## Itullian

Volume 2


----------



## Selby

Symphony No.1 (1922)


----------



## KenOC

Sibelius, Symphony No. 3, Okko Kamu with the Lahti SO. A fine performance.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

This evening's indulgence was Hindemith's Viola Sonatas. Fascinating.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## dillonp2020

Beethoven Symphony no.9 performed live at the Kennedy Center with the National Symphony Orchestra Conducted by Christopher Eschenbach.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2*

*Borodin Trio*


----------



## Jacred

Chopin Piano Concerto No. 2 in F Minor

Artur Rubenstein does a fantastic job.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*J Cristoph Bach*: Ach, daß ich Wassers genug hätte*

*Marcus Ullman, Marcel Ponseele, Il Gardellino*









*This is actually Bach's first cousin once removed, not his son. 1642-1703.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Beethoven: Eroica Symphphony

Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic*


----------



## ldiat

well i like this one also..:lol:


----------



## Pugg

*Liszt*: Daniil Trivonov

Disc1


----------



## Pugg

bharbeke said:


> Mozart: Cosi fan Tutte (Erich Leinsdorf, New Philharmonia Orchestra)
> 
> The overture and some of the early songs are done very well. Overall, this is probably a middle of the road performance of the opera.


This one is on the TOP of my list, the ladies voices are in such harmony, no-one comes even close.
Not for HIP lovers though.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Stabat Mater.*
Muti in top form.


----------



## deprofundis

Since it's my birthday and i was aint fairplay to mister Guillaume Dufay , bashing his missa over Josquin, how wrong i whre , i will revisited Dufay missa'S tonight, forgive me mist Dufay, i'M unworthy of your work, deprofundis knee in shame and bowed.But Josquin in the end is the same '' pointures of excellence'' if we talk about shoes size, there equal end of the story, one (dufay started what Josquin would continud) this is my defenitive final verdict and statement :angel:

Deprofundis celebratd today yeh l yeah 40 big ones :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms*: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51 No. 1
Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34

Akiko Yamamoto (piano)

Quatuor Ebène.

Buy this, stream this, steal it for all I care, must have!


----------



## Pugg

​Maria Stader: Portrait of a singer.
Disc 1


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet*: Le Roi de Lahore

Dame Joan Sutherland, Sherill Milnes, Nicolai Ghiaurov, Luis Lima .

National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano Concertos No. 20 & 25
Julius Katchen.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Pugg said:


> ​*Brahms*: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51 No. 1
> Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34
> 
> Akiko Yamamoto (piano)
> 
> Quatuor Ebène.
> 
> Buy this, stream this, steal it for all I care, must have!


Faure 4tet - a neglected gem!

My current listening is Beethoven's Piano Sonatas 30, 31 and (just starting) 32, played by Jando. He's not Brendel, but entirely competent and a safe pair of hands.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Eclogue by Asbjørn Schaatun played by Magnus Andersson, new music guitarhero. I e-mailed the composer after buying the score, wondering about some "impossibilities" but he never replied. Now I can hear it and Mr. Andersson has "edited" away the unplayable.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sergiu Celibidache & the Münchner Philharmoniker: Sacred Music & Opera
CD9: Overtures by Berlioz, Mendelssohn, Schubert, Smetana & J.Strauss II*

An interesting collection of works, performed with great beauty and spirit by Celibidache and his well drilled orchestra. The performances possess great synergy, clarity, orchestral balance and the tempos are very well judged.

The pieces flow naturally and never feel leaden or distorted nor do they feel like they are being interpreted through a Brucknerian prism. The spirit of the Composers are well represented and respected and balance of power and sensitivity from the Orchestra is superb.


----------



## chill782002

This is a great set, I particularly love the "Dances of Transylvania" (which, as we all know, is an orchestral arrangement of Bartok's "Sonatina" for solo piano). Wonderfully droning and hypnotic.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Went crazy and electric after around 16 minutes


----------



## Guest

Mozart serenata notturna,,K.239 Divertimento K334 Eine Kleine Nachtmusik K.522


----------



## Pugg

​
*Khachaturian:* Symphony No. 2 'The Bell' in e minor

Three Concert Arias
Julia Bauer (soprano)

Robert Schumann Philharmonie, Frank Beermann


----------



## Pugg

​
Abel: Six Piano Concertos Op. 11

Sabine Bauer/ piano 
La Stagione Frankfurt, Michael Schneider


----------



## Sonata

Brahms sonatas for viola and piano


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Auber - Overture to "The Black Domino" (Wolff/London STS)
Tchaikovsky - Symphony #4 (Ormandy/Columbia)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Clementi*: piano sonatas.

Stefan Irmer (piano)


----------



## Robert Gamble

Serenade in F Major & Symphony #2


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi: Rigoletto*

Beverly Sills, Sherill Milnes, Alfredo Kraus, Samuel Ramey, Mignon Dunn, Ann Murrary, John Rawnsley, Dennis O'Neilll, Malcolm King, Sally Burgess, Alan Watt, Jennifer Smith,

Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Philharmonia orchestra
Conductor - Julius Rudel.


----------



## MattB

A bit off the beaten track.

*Emika* - Melanfonie










Soprano Michaela Srumova and the Prague Metropolitan Orchestra.


----------



## bharbeke

Pugg,

The Leinsdorf Cosi was probably your recommendation in the first place, as I would not have picked that conductor for a random listen. The voice work was pretty good, but I probably got soured by the harpsichords underneath the recitatives, even though I excised as many pure recitative tracks as I could.


----------



## Sonata

Finally getting around to Solti's highly acclaimed Figaro, and am I ever glad I took the time. I'm enjoying this recording very much. I'm not in love with Samuel Ramey's super deep base Figaro, but he's not off-putting either and the other voices are wonderful.


----------



## Guest

Brahms symphony No.2 Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra Bernard Haitink


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1960 - '77.


----------



## bharbeke

My playlists are once again filled with recommendations, and I am ready to blaze through some!

Carl Maria Von Weber: Konzaertstuck in F minor (Claudio Arrau, Philharmonia Orchestra)

This one started out just okay, but it got better and better as it went along. After listening to all the movements, I can say I really liked it!


----------



## Guest

Wagner Die Walküre act 3 Kirsten Flagstad Wiener Philharmoniker Georg Solti
I am still hooked by the ring after a week ago when I was listening to the complete ring.


----------



## bharbeke

Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 (Alfred Brendel)

This is pleasant and beautiful from beginning to end.


----------



## sjwright

Earlier today I listened to Khachaturian piano, violin and cello concertos. Right now, listening to Rostropovich play J.S. Bach's 6th cello suite.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Back to some Mahler... The 5th.


----------



## Bruce

*Blisses*

Khachaturian - Gayane (excerpts) - Evgeny Svetlanov/Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra









I think I prefer this to the composer's own recording of the Suite which I have on an old London Lp. Except for the adagio, which Khachaturian takes at a slower tempo, giving it a much more melancholy mood.

Rautavaara - Isle of Bliss - Eri Klas conducts the Netherlands RSO









Arthur Bliss - Piano Concerto - Peter Donohoe (piano); David Lloyd-Jones/Royal Scottish NO









And topping it off with some organ music by Benoit - Triptique sur l'Hymne de Noel, variations on Il est né, le devin Enfant, and the Noel Basque - Carlo Hommel plays the organ.









All courtesy of the Naxos Music Library


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Ravel*:Gaspard de la Nuit / *Prokofiev*: Piano sonata.
> Ivo Pogorelich.


Anyone who posts this recording is just shamelessly trying to boost his "like" count!


----------



## jim prideaux

Wand and the NDR SO performing Brahms 1st and 3rd Symphonies.

while at work early this morning on YT I had the good fortune to listen to Helene Grimaud, Michael Gielen and that orchestra from SW Germany he often conducts performing Brahms 1st PC.....a treat indeed!

I also came across Paavo Jarvi conducting Brahms 1st Symphony-very impressive although I could not work out which orchestra!


----------



## jim prideaux

ldiat said:


>


Nice one!......what a pleasant and enthralling surprise-can recommend this to everyone.


----------



## wkasimer

Something cheerful and loud for a Friday afternoon:


----------



## Judith

Sonata said:


> Brahms sonatas for viola and piano


Have the same CD. Love it!


----------



## Judith

deprofundis said:


> Since it's my birthday and i was aint fairplay to mister Guillaume Dufay , bashing his missa over Josquin, how wrong i whre , i will revisited Dufay missa'S tonight, forgive me mist Dufay, i'M unworthy of your work, deprofundis knee in shame and bowed.But Josquin in the end is the same '' pointures of excellence'' if we talk about shoes size, there equal end of the story, one (dufay started what Josquin would continud) this is my defenitive final verdict and statement :angel:
> 
> Deprofundis celebratd today yeh l yeah 40 big ones :tiphat:


Happy birthday deprofundis!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Charles Hubert Parry: Symphony No.1 and Symphonic Variations 
Matthias Bamert & the London Philharmonic Orchestra *

An excellent pair of works from this underrated and sadly often overlooked Composer to end the day.


----------



## malvinrisan

Largo for violin, clarinet and piano by Charles Ives


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Casebearer

I'm listening to Henri Dutilleux, a French composer who's name I knew well but haven't really been listening to before. But now I've bought a cd of Yossif Ivanov with the Orchestre de l'Opera national de Lyon. They are playing Dutilleux's Sur le même accord. Nocturne pour violon et orchestre and after that his L'Arbre des Songes (Concerto for violin and orchestra).

Both pieces are incredibly beautiful and remind me of Bartók somewhat in timbres/atmospheres. I can't find Yossif Ivanov's version on YT so I'll post different ones.











There's also a piece by his student Rafaël D'Haene on this cd but I'm not there yet.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Guest

Despite a number of wrong notes and an out-of-tune piano, this is an electrifying Rach 3. The Mozart is good, too.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Hurrian

Dmitri Shostakovich -- Symphony No. 7 in C major (Leningrad)


----------



## JohnD

wkasimer said:


> Smetana: Ma Vlast - Czech PO, Karel Sejna:
> 
> View attachment 95254


Great cover art!


----------



## Bruce

*A Rare Find*

Tonight I'm listening to Jacques Hétu's Images de la Révolution, Op. 44









There's no commercially available recording of this, so I'm posting a picture of the composer.

I heard part of this work on PBS back in the late 80s, and have been trying to find a recording of it ever since. Finally found it tonight on the website of the Canadian Music Centre, at https://www.musiccentre.ca/centrestreams/swf?mode=play_by&opt=id&id=52111

But the last minute or so is missing! Aaargh! The work can't be found by searching the web site, but it does come up on a Google search, which directs one to the web page for streaming on the Canadian Music Centre's web site. Rather baffling. I still think this is a marvelous work, and should be more widely known. Even the last minute.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn* : symphony 84 et al
For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Casebearer

Bruce said:


> Tonight I'm listening to Jacques Hétu's Images de la Révolution, Op. 44
> 
> View attachment 95297
> 
> 
> There's no commercially available recording of this, so I'm posting a picture of the composer.
> 
> I heard part of this work on PBS back in the late 80s, and have been trying to find a recording of it ever since. Finally found it tonight on the website of the Canadian Music Centre, at https://www.musiccentre.ca/centrestreams/swf?mode=play_by&opt=id&id=52111
> 
> But the last minute or so is missing! Aaargh! The work can't be found by searching the web site, but it does come up on a Google search, which directs one to the web page for streaming on the Canadian Music Centre's web site. Rather baffling. I still think this is a marvelous work, and should be more widely known. Even the last minute.


Nice story. I tried to listen but they want you to make an account first


----------



## Pugg

​And now spinning Dorati with Haydn 84


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


>


This is hurting on ones teeth. 
André Rieu 2.0


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Concertos for two pianos
Perahia/ Lupu.


----------



## Bruce

Casebearer said:


> Nice story. I tried to listen but they want you to make an account first


Yeah, I had to make an account, too. I dislike doing this, but it doesn't seem to require giving up one's first born, or anything like that. The worst part was having to re-enable Flash player, which I've disabled because I didn't want to see ads. But that can be easily remedied after listening to whatever I want to.


----------



## geralmar

geralmar said:


> Warner CLASSICS issues a 65-CD Cluytens box later this week. For some reason the Beethoven symphonies get a CD each. Not very generous, even with fillers.


Please note my correction. I meant Warner CLASSICS, not Warner BROTHERS the film studio.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert*: String Quartets
Disc 6
Melos String Quartet.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini* : Overtures
Riccardo Muti conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony No.1
R.C.O Leonard Bernstein conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*: Requiem, Op. 89
Pilar Lorengar & Tom Krause
London Symphony Orchestra & Christchurch Cathedral Oxford Choir, Istvan Kertesz

Mass in D major, Op.86 (B175)
Soloist / Choir of Christ Cathedral Oxford

Simon Preston.


----------



## danj

I'm pretty new to Dvorak but I find this fascinating. Put him off and off until I watched The Young Victoria and there he was.

Love the 2nd movement Serenade in E Major for Strings Op 22


----------



## jim prideaux

recently purchased a Ruark 'box thing' so I could listen in my back room but not have wires all over the joint....so following my early morning walk along the beach and breakfast I am now listening to Brahms 1st as performed by HvK and the BPO (DG 1964 recording)

Brahms 1 has always felt to be a real challenge to me (unlike the other 3) and it is only recently I have begun to make some kind of sense of it. One bonus-this recording seems to be about Brahms rather than HvK!


----------



## deprofundis

Im listening to Noel Akchoté, the talented guitar virtuoso notorious for jazz and classical,what a brilliant man. whit is Gombert Chansons guitar rendition woaw, soundz rad, i tell you,yesterday i celebrated my birthday had a party one of my friend ( an old one)sleep on the coach he live outside town and work tomorrow , i will make him a brakfast, something simplee oatmeeal and french toast+ coffee are tea, great people show up because i choose who i want to celebrated whit the cream of decencty we were like 10 yeah, drank some wine, brandy, wisky, a typical birthday, it went great :tiphat:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Arnold Schoenberg* - Gurre-Lieder, on YouTube. I like this guy Schoenberg more and more. This is a truly Romantic, Wagnerian work. Talk about expanding one's musical horizons!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert/ Liszt *: Bertrand Chamayou

Liszt:
Auf dem Wasser zu singen (No. 2 from Zwölf Lieder von Franz Schubert, S558)
Litanei - Andante Religioso (No. 1 from Vier Geistliche Lieder, S562, after Schubert)
Der Müller und der Bach (No. 2 from Müllerlieder von Franz Schubert, S565)

Schubert:
Fantasie in C major, D760 'Wanderer'
Ländler (12) D790
Allegretto in C minor, D915
Ländler (17), D366: No. 12
Klavierstücke (3), D946
Kupelwieser-Walzer D I

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Scelsi: Four Pieces on a Single Note*

*Peter Rundel, Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov*: Suites + Symphonic Dances (Previn)


----------



## jim prideaux

Peter Maag and the Orchestra di Padova e del Veneto performing Beethoven's 7th Symphony.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Fröhlich*: Complete String Quartets

Disc 2

Rasumowsky Quartett.


----------



## Hurrian

Karlheinz Stockhausen -- Mantra


----------



## Pugg

*Richard Strauss* - Die Agyptische Helena (1990 Remastered):
1. Act II: Arie Der Helena

Richard Strauss - Salome:
2. Dance Of The Seven Veils
Richard Strauss - Salome (1990 Remastered):
3. Intermezzo 
4. Finale


----------



## Vasks

_Vinyl records_

*Erb - The Maids Overture (Johanos/Turnabout)
Amram - Elegy (Weiss/Flying Fish)*
Etler - Brass Quintet (NYBQ/CRI)
Fennelly - In the Wilderness is the Preservation of the World (Fischer/Serenus)*

_*the composer gave me this record when I met him at a New Music event in the early 80's_


----------



## JAS

Sir Alexander Campbell Mackenzie (1847-1935):

Martyn Brabbins conducting the Scottish Symphony Orchestra:

- Overture to The Cricket on the Hearth
- Twelfth Night
- Benedictus
- Burns - Second Scottish Rhapsody
- Incidental Music from Coriolanus

Vernon Handley conducting the Royal Scottish National Orchestra, featuring Malcolm Stewart on violin
- Violin Concerto in C sharp minor

David Davies conducting the Royal Scottish National Orchestra, featuring Malcolm Stewart on violin
- Pibroch (Suite for violin and orchestra)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Adelaide di Borgogna*

Margarita Gritskova (Ottone), Ekaterina Sadovnikova (Adelaide), Miriam Zubieta (Eurice), Gheorghe Vlad (Adelberto), Yasushi Watanabe (Iroldo), Cornelius Lewenberg (Ernesto), Baurzhan Anderzhanov (Berengario)

Camerata Bach Choir, Poznań & Virtuosi Brunensis, Luciano Acocella


----------



## Vaneyes

*Haydn*: Symphony 84, for Saturday Symphony listening. Recorded 1989.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Luca Francesconi "violin concerto" here with Leila Josefowicz and BBC Symphony Orchestra/Susanna Mälkki.


----------



## Hurrian

Bartok -- The Miraculous Mandarin; Music for Strings, Percussion & Celesta


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 84*

Today's Saturday Symphony with Bernstein and the New York Phil.


----------



## Bruce

*Sat Sym*

In an unusual synchronicitous event, I just finished listening to:

Haydn - Symphony No. 84 in E-flat - Dorati/Philharmonia Hungarica

I never listened to the Saturday Symphony before.









Next in the queue is some piano music. In fact, it's already started!

Rheinberger - Piano Sonata No. 3 in E-flat, Op. 135 - Antonio Pompa-Baldi (piano)









Prokofiev - Piano Sonata No. 5 in C, Op. 38 - Natalie Trull (piano)









Berg - Piano Sonata, Op. 1 - Hélène Grimaud (piano)









Ashton - Piano Sonata No. 8 in F, Op. 174 - Daniel Greenwood (piano)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 4*

I had a Mahler phase a few years ago, and I think I got burned out. I'm looking for something which will spark me to listen again. I've tried Bertini, Tennesdt, and who knows who else, but something always comes up short, at least for how I am wanting to hear this music right now. So I'm trying out Boulez; his interpretations have been called X-rays.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 3*

I liked Boulez's take on the 4th. Now it's on to my favorite Mahler symphony.


----------



## wkasimer

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No. 4*
> 
> I had a Mahler phase a few years ago, and I think I got burned out. I'm looking for something which will spark me to listen again. I've tried Bertini, Tennesdt, and who knows who else, but something always comes up short, at least for how I am wanting to hear this music right now. So I'm trying out Boulez; his interpretations have been called X-rays.
> 
> View attachment 95326


And by sheer coincidence, I'm listening to #6 from the same Boulez set.

What usually gets me back into Mahler is picking one symphony and listening to several recordings, usually in preparation for a live concert. I've done this with 3, 6, and 9, and it's now time to move on, probably to #5.


----------



## Tallisman

Haydn's op.33 string quartets. Haydn was truly joyous and witty... they're wonderful


----------



## dillonp2020

Gorecki Symphony no.3, London Sinfonietta conducted by David Zinman with Dawn Upshaw.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 8 and 1*

This symphony is my least favorite of the Mahler canon. I lasted 2 minutes. Now on to the 1st symphony.


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay this currently listening fit in new age ancient classical music category
Both cd by mister Michael Levy

unoAncient Landscapes
deuxio An ancient Lyre

Woaw i feel like discovering forgotten music forgotten gem :angel:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Concerto for 2 Pianos, Percussion and Orchestra*

I'm burned out on Mahler again. Bartok is looking good right now.


----------



## Bruce

*Boulez Mahler 3*



Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No. 3*
> 
> I liked Boulez's take on the 4th. Now it's on to my favorite Mahler symphony.
> 
> View attachment 95327


My favorite, too! I've only heard Levine and Bernstein's though. I'll have to give Boulez a try.


----------



## Bruce

*M8*



Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No. 8 and 1*
> 
> This symphony is my least favorite of the Mahler canon. I lasted 2 minutes. Now on to the 1st symphony.
> 
> View attachment 95333


Mahler's 8th was the last one I was able to appreciate. After working on it for quite a few years, I've grown quite affectionate of it, though.


----------



## jim prideaux

Solti and the VPO performing Schubert's 9th Symphony.


----------



## dillonp2020

Sviatoslav Richter performing the Mozart Piano Concerto no.20 with Stanislaw Wislocki conducting the Warsaw National Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra and also Beethoven's Rondo in B flat minor for piano and orchestra as well as Beethoven's Piano Concerto no.3 with the Wiener Symphoniker conducted by Kurt Sanderling.


----------



## Guest

Paul O'Dette Lute CD 1


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Hurrian

Rochberg -- Caprice Variations-Eliot Fisk


----------



## Guest

Bruch - Violin Concerto No 1, Vadim Gluzman, Andrew Litton and Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra

Brüll - Piano Concerto No 1, Martin Roscoe, Martyn Brabbins and BBC Scottish Symphony

I really enjoy the Brüll PC No 1. IMHO, the whole thing is good (actually, really good.)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn Symphony 84: Bruno Weil and Tafelmusik:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Pastorale*

This is a pleasant surprise; there are no words. It's a vocal work where I don't have to dig out a libretto.


----------



## pmsummer

I AM THE TRUE VINE
BERLINER MESSE
*Arvo Pärt*
Theatre of Voices
The Pro Arte Singers
Paul Hillier - director
Christopher Bowers-Broadbent - organ
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*; Piano concertos 19 & 20
Murray Perahia.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Malx

Nielsen, Symphony No2 - Swedish RSO, Esa-Pekka Salonen.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Zellibrung

After seeing it come up in arguments, I started listening to the well tempered clavier. 

It's Not bad, worth a listen.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Goes it in your top 10?


----------



## tortkis

Schumann: Complete Piano Works - Jörg Demus (Membrane, recorded 1972-1976)









Good bargain set. CD12 & CD1.

Walter Zimmermann: Voces Abandonadas - Nicolas Hodges (Wergo, 2009)









Very nice Cagean piano works.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Distant Light: Renée Fleming.*


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Goes it in your top 10?


It's certainly enjoyable, but I wouldn't go that far!


----------



## Pugg

​*Herold*: piano concertos.
Not for sale.


----------



## Pugg

​*Gounod: St Cecilia Mass*

Barbara Hendricks, Laurence Dale, Jean-Philippe Lafont

Choeur de Radio-France, Nouvel Orchestre Philharmonique, Georges Prêtre

For Mr. Gounod Birthday.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: arias.
Leontyne Price.

1. Ch'io mi scordi di te, K. 505 - Leontyne Price / Peter Herman Adler
2. Non temer - Leontyne Price
3. Le nozze di Figaro / Act II / Scene 1 / Porgi amor - Leontyne Price / Peter Herman Adler
4. Idomeneo, rè di Creta, K. 366 / Se il padre perdei - Leontyne Price
5. Die Zauberflöte / Ach, ich fühl's - Leontyne Price
6. Le nozze di Figaro / Act IV / Giunse alfin il momento - Leontyne Price
7. Le nozze di Figaro / Act IV / Deh vieni non tardar - Leontyne Price
8. Il re pastore / Act II / L'amerò, sarò costante - Leontyne Price / Peter Herman Adler
9. Bella mia fiamma, K. 528 - Leontyne Price / Peter Herman Adler
10. Resta, o cara! - Leontyne Price / Peter Herman Adler


----------



## chord

The Seventh String


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini: I Capuleti e I Montecchi*

Agnes Baltsa (Romeo), Edita Gruberova (Giulietta), Dano Raffanti (Tebaldo), Gwynne Howell (Capellio), John Tomlinson (Lorenzo)

Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Discs three and four of Alfred Schnittke's film music plus two discs of Benjamin Frankel's orchestral works this morning.

_The Fairytale of the Wanderings_ (1982-83), _Rikki-Tivvi-Tavi_ (1976), _Sport, Sport, Sport_ (1970) and _The Adventures of a Dentist_ (1965):










_Mephistopholes' Serenade and Dance_ op.25 (1952), Symphony no.2 op.38 (1962), Symphony no.3 op.40 (1964), Symphony no.4 op.44 (1966) and Symphony no.6 op.49 (1969):








***







***

(*** unable to make images larger - performances are by the Queensland SO of Brisbane conducted by Werner Andreas Albert on the cpo label)


----------



## ww129

Just start Mahler Symphony No. 4 conducted by Szell with The Cleveland Orchestra, a 1977 LP from CBS.


----------



## Tallisman

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bartok, Concerto for 2 Pianos, Percussion and Orchestra*
> 
> I'm burned out on Mahler again. Bartok is looking good right now.
> 
> View attachment 95335


Christ. You know when even Bartok is starting to look good you've fallen down a deep hole.


----------



## Art Rock

An old favourite (Grieg's lyric pieces, here in a selection) revisited in a CD I had not listened to yet. Beautiful.


----------



## Faramundo

Hi








refreshing, magnificent at times.


----------



## eljr

Live from Germany via Digital Concert Hall.

VOCAL HEROES CHOIR PROJECT: "A TRIP TO THE MOON"

To sing together, to awaken the desire to make music - that is the aim of our Education Programme's Vocal Heroes project. To this end, Vocal Heroes choirs for children and youths have been founded all over Berlin. Conducted by Simon Rattle, they will now present Zum Mond und zurück (A Trip to the Moon), a new children's opera by Andrew Norman - a fanciful young composer who in his own words loves surprising action such as we are familiar with from television series and video games.


----------



## Judith

Art Rock said:


> An old favourite (Grieg's lyric pieces, here in a selection) revisited in a CD I had not listened to yet. Beautiful.


Have this album and love it. If Grieg was still alive, he would have been proud of Stephens performance of this album!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Opera Arias.
_Lucia Popp soprano._


----------



## Guest

Frescobaldi Hogwood


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54
Introduction & Allegro appassionato in G major, Op. 92
Introduction and Allegro Op. 134

_Jan Lisiecki_ (piano)

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano conducting.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Tallisman said:


> Christ. You know when even Bartok is starting to look good you've fallen down a deep hole.


I am literally laughing out loud. :lol:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak:*
Piano Trio No. 1 in B flat major, Op. 21 (B51)
Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor, Op. 26 (B56)

Suk:
Elegy for Piano, Violin and Cello, Op. 23

The Florestan Trio


----------



## Guest

Wagner ouvertüren & Preludes Wiener Philharmoniker Karl Böhm


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Mozart: Divertimento For String Trio K 563 performed by Stern, violin Zuckerman, viola and Rose, 'cello CBS lp
Brahms: Serenade No.2 perf. by Kertesz/London Symphony Decca lp
Haydn: Piano Trios 20,24,32 perf. by Beaux Arts Trio Philips lp


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 1*

I'm relistening to this after burning out on Mahler last night. The playing on this is dynamic, responsive, and overall lovely.


----------



## Vasks

_Rotating on the turntable_

*Foss - Time Cycle (Bernstein/Columbia)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart:*
String Quartet No. 17 in B flat major, K458 'The Hunt'/ String Quartet No. 19 in C major, K465 'Dissonance'

_Emerson String Quartet_


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Pugg

​
*Dame Joan Sutherland: The Art of the Prima Donna.*
Thank goodness for car stereo.


----------



## Bruce

tortkis said:


> Schumann: Complete Piano Works - Jörg Demus (Membrane, recorded 1972-1976)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good bargain set. CD12 & CD1.
> 
> Walter Zimmermann: Voces Abandonadas - Nicolas Hodges (Wergo, 2009)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice Cagean piano works.


While checking out what others are listening to, I tried to find Voces Abandonadas on Spotify. It's not there, but a work called "Beginner's Mind" is, also piano music by Zimmermann. This is not strongly Cagean, but it's very nice.


----------



## Bruce

*Perle & Diamond*

I'm starting a sunny Sunday with some piano works:

George Perle - Ballade - Richard Goode (piano)









I'm not really all that fond of this work. It just sounds like a lot of pianistic doodling to me. Quite pleasant doodling, though. Perle has a unique sound, but I think much of his work lacks an identifiable structure.

And David Diamond - Piano Sonata - Rosalyn Tureck (piano)









This is an old mono recording; the sound is dated (it was recorded in 1948, and parts sound like transfers from 78s). Tureck does a wonderful job on this sonata, but I don't feel that Diamond wrote at his best for solo piano. Like Bartók, much of this sonata is rather percussive in nature, but Diamond does not have Bartók's skill in writing for the piano.


----------



## pmsummer

LES PLUS GRANDS CHEFS-D'OEUVRE
_The Greatest Masterworks_
*Marin Marais
Monsieur Sainte-Colombe*
Spectre de la Rose
Alison Crum - Bass Viola da gamba
Marie Knight - Violin
Elizabeth Liddle - Bass Viola da gamba
Susanna Pell - Bass Viola da gamba
David Miller - Theorbo, Guitar
Timothy Roberts - Harpsichord​_
Naxos_


----------



## pmsummer

SWEET HARMONY
_Masses and Motets_
*John Dunstable*
Tonus Peregrinus
Antony Pitts - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## Scopitone

I am not ashamed to admit that when I am ignorant about what's a preferred recording for something - especially piano or violin - I will pick the pretty woman over the guy.

Okay, maybe a little ashamed.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Béla Bartók Concerto for Orchestra Sz 116: Stanisław Skrowaczewski and Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra:


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No8 - Soloists, Choirs & New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leopold Stokowski.

Decent enough sound for a live 1950 recording of a symphony that must be difficult to record even under ideal conditions. George London sounds in decent voice and Stokowski certainly tries to make a convincing case for what remains for me the one serious weakness in Mahler's symphonic output.


----------



## Guest

Yury Favorin's Quarterfinal performance at the 2017 Van Cliburn Piano Competition. Whew!


----------



## chill782002

Recorded 1942/1944. Gieseking and Furtwängler were a great musical combination.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988.


----------



## Guest

Tschaikovsky Serenade für Streichorchester op.48 Berliner Philharmoniker Herbert von Karajan










I had to change the cover,this is the older recording (not Digital)


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mozart SQ no. 20 & 21 performed by Alan Berg SQ.


----------



## tortkis

Ascanio Maione (ca.1565-1627): Capricci Napoletani - Michèle Dévérité (Arion)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Malx

Chopin, Mazurkas Ops 50, 56, & 59 - Vladimir Ashkenazy

From this boxed set:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

No. 3 now! Long time since I heard any Bartok quartet. Sounds great


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann-Piano Concerto performed by Perahia,Davis and the BRSO.

Schumann-3rd and 4th Symphonies performed by Harnoncourt and the COE.


----------



## Malx

Louis Spohr, Double String Quartet in D Minor performed by various artists including Jascha Heifetz & Gregor Piatigorsky.

From another one of those boxed sets that sweep up lots of old hard to find recordings. This box also has a decent booklet which isn't always the case.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Numero cinco


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Prokofiev, Piano Concerto No. 4*


----------



## pmsummer

MIRACLES OF SANT'IAGO
_Medieval Chant & Polyphony for St. James from the Codex Calixtinus_
*Various and Anonymous*
Anonymous 4

_Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Blancrocher

Debussy: Images, Estampes (Jacobs); Shostakovich: String Quartets 3&4, 14&15 (Fitzwilliam); Rachmaninov: Preludes, Etudes-Tableaux, Morceaux (Demidenko)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Cantata Profana*

Pierre Boulez on DG.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Sibelius Symphony 2 performed by Pavo Jarvi & The Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Sonata

Verdi....I know Paganini is my "official" composer in focus but I should change my sig. I cannot get enough of Verdi


----------



## Weston

*Holst: Hammersmith* (orchestral version)
David Lloyd-Jones / Royal Scottish National Orchestra










Such a dark and forbidding opening, when the light breaks through it's quite startling! There seem to be inadvertent direct quotes from Strauss' Also Sprach Zarathustra, though this piece was written thirty years later.

*Shoenberg: Concerto for string quartet & orchestra* (after Handel's Concerto Grosso, Op.6/7)
Harold Farberman / London Symphony Orchestra / Lenox Quartet










Another fun piece of early music updated for large orchestra a la Respighi's Ancient Airs and Dances. The balance between orchestra and quartet seems bizarre on this recording.

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 in D Major, Op.43* 
Paavo Berglund/Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra










Listening to this by pure coincidence about the same time as Captainnumber36. Aaaaah! I love this symphony. I can't say I fully understand how movement 2 fits into the overall work. It seems more of a tone poem than a symphonic movement, but that's okay. Maybe I should read some annotations.


----------



## Weston

dillonp2020 said:


> Gorecki Symphony no.3, London Sinfonietta conducted by David Zinman with Dawn Upshaw.
> View attachment 95331


How difficult to believe I once considered this little more than "new age" music. Now I love it. It deserves all its accolades -- and more!


----------



## Pugg

*Weber:* Clarinet concertos &
Clarinet Quintet in B flat major, Op. 34, J182
version for string orchestra

_Sabine Meyer_ (clarinet)

Staatskapelle Dresden, Herbert Blomstedt


----------



## Pugg

​
For such a sunny day ahead.....


----------



## Pugg

* Mahler*: symphony no 9

Leonard Bernstein conducting.


----------



## tortkis

Bruce said:


> While checking out what others are listening to, I tried to find Voces Abandonadas on Spotify. It's not there, but a work called "Beginner's Mind" is, also piano music by Zimmermann. This is not strongly Cagean, but it's very nice.
> 
> View attachment 95348


Yes, that is very good too. Zimmermann was influenced by Feldman and Cage, but he also uses folk music elements in his compositions, in a unique way. I liked _Songs of Innocence & Experience_ a lot (for string quartet, violin solo, etc., not piano pieces.)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> ​
> For such a sunny day ahead.....


Love this one! Lovely picture of Joshua too!!!!


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming* : Sacred songs.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Catalani: La Wally*

Renata Tebaldi (Wally), Mario del Monaco (Giuseppe Hagenbach), Piero Cappuccilli (Vincenzo), Justino Diaz (Stromminger), Stefania Malagu (Afra), Lydia Marimpietri (Walter), Alfredo Merlotti (Soldier)

Orchestre National de l'Opera de Monte-Carlo, Fausto Cleva.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn:*

String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 5 in D major 'The Lark'
String Quartet, Op. 33 No. 1 in B minor
String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 1 in G major

*Quatuor Ebène*


----------



## Judith

Prokofiev Cello Concerto in E Minor opus 58

Steven Isserlis
Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra
Conducted by Paavo Jarvi

The variations of the last movement is split into seven tracks.

Very challenging concerto!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn:* Piano Sonatas Nos. 32, 34 & 42

Alfred Brendel.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann*: Piano Concerto 
Byron Janis / Minneapolis Symphony / Skrowaczewski /

*Tchaikovsky*: Piano Concerto No.1
London Symphony / Menges


----------



## Vasks

*Bruckner - Symphony #4 (Haitink/Philips)*


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Pugg

*Liszt*: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2; Totentanz
Alfred Brendel, 
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## stejo

Back to my favorite composer.
Shostakovich string quartets with Mandelring quartet, lovely playing, the Mandelring take great care to point out the emotional contrasts without ever sacrificing their quality of tone.
The third quartet is in my mind one of the best from Shostakovich.


----------



## Judith

Cello Sonata in A Major Beethoven

From the album

Beethoven Cello Sonatas.
Steven Isserlis
Robert Levin

Steven performed this lovely sonata at both his recitals that I went to so a lot of familiarity there!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet: Thérèse*

Huguette Tourangeau (Thérèse), Ryland Davies (Armand de Clerval), Louis Quilico (André Thorel), Neilson Taylor (Morel), Ian Caley (Un officier), Alan Opie (Un autre officier/Officier municipal)

The Linden Singers, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony 1: Riccardo Muti, Philadelphia Orchestra:


----------



## Guest

Brahms Lieder - Gang zur Liebsten - Schneiden und Meiden - An eine Äolsharfe - Ständchen etc.

Dietrich Fischer- Dieskau - Wolfgang Sawallisch


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1963 - 1971.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...continuing Bartok string quartet marathon. No. 4 now. If I remember right it was when I really got my eyes up for Bartok, or was that the Violin Concerto no. 2? Anyway, during my MM at SFCM, I had a presentation on no. 4 (and wrote an assignment on no. 5). Hey the class was "Bartok string quartets" with Elinor Armer!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest

Janet Baker CD1 Ravel - Chausson - Duparc


----------



## ldiat




----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-3rd Symphony performed by Mackerras and the SCO.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Brahms-3rd Symphony performed by Mackerras and the SCO.


.....and on to the 4th,what a great recording!


----------



## Malx

A composer who is unfairly imo often overlooked and is infrequently mentioned on forums but who wrote some wonderful melodious music, maybe not too deep but very enjoyable.

Mendelssohn, Symphony No1 - Berln RSO, Ashkenazy.

This youthful, he was 15 when it was written, symphony certainly put a smile on my face.


----------



## jim prideaux

Malx said:


> A composer who is unfairly imo often overlooked and is infrequently mentioned on forums but who wrote some wonderful melodious music, maybe not too deep but very enjoyable.
> 
> Mendelssohn, Symphony No1 - Berln RSO, Ashkenazy.
> 
> This youthful, he was 15 when it was written, symphony certainly put a smile on my face.
> 
> View attachment 95373


can only agree with you......while the 3rd and 4th symphonies appear well known I have found the 1st and 5th to be particularly impressive!

Dvorak 5th Symphony, Othello Overture and the Scherzo Capriccioso performed by Jansons and the Oslo P.O.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

So I'm finally listening to Varèse!


----------



## Malx

Nielsen's Wind Quintet Op43 performed by the Scandinavian Chamber Players

Maybe not a Masterpiece but interesting enough to retain my attention.

From this box, which would make a decent introduction to Nielsen's music for a beginner coming to this composer for the first time. There are better individual performances around but as a starting point it is more than acceptable.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...Back to Bartok. No. 2 a while ago and 1 right now. It's actually very romantic  or maybe I should say "expressionist"


----------



## bharbeke

Rossini: Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra (Carreras, Masini, London Symphony Orchestra)

What an amazing opera and performance! Thanks to whoever recommended this one!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahler Symphony 3: Gary Bertini, Koln Radio Orchestra:


----------



## Sonata

Verdi- Simon Boccanegra


----------



## dillonp2020

Rodrigo Concerto de Aranjuez performed by Sharon Isbin and the NY Phil conducted by Jose Serebrier.


----------



## Weston

Testing. Testing.

I seem unable to access the last page of this thread. It jumps back to 800-something. Have we overtaxed the server again?

(Well, that's one way to do it - posting a comment brought me here, currently the last page of course.)


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## dillonp2020

Schubert Lieder with Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau and Gerald Moore Vol I.


----------



## Weston

*Music that either does or does not incorporate piano.*

Still having trouble accessing this page. I'm not sure if this will show up. but worth a try.

*Franck: Prelude, Choral et Fugue*
Dan Poenaru, piano










This seems to take a Busoni approach and make a quasi Bach-like piece meet Beethoven's or Schubert's brooding expressiveness. Heart and mind united. It's really quite lovely. I think the opening Prelude the is most impressive section though.

*Mozart: Quartet for oboe, violin, viola and cello in F, K370* (or Bb?)
Israeli Wind Virtuosi And Friends










I probably have this mislabeled. My catalog actually says wind quartet in Bb, K. 370. (?) And I'm pretty sure this is a bassoon, not an oboe. So I don't know what the heck I'm listening to. Maybe they transcribed it for bassoon. I'm just glad to get past the last trill resolved to the tonic I need to endure tonight. Moving on. . .

*Roussel: Sonata No. 1 in D Minor for Piano and Violin, Op. 11*
Jet Röling & Jean-Jacques Kantarow










Very nice tone on this fiddle, from a near warm viola tone to soaring sonority. Not screechy as some recordings can be. As with much Roussel, this piece is mysterious, vaguely "impressionistic" for lack of a better term, like Debussy or Ravel. But upbeat and quirky too.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninoff* - Piano concert Concerto No. 3
Van Cliburn


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi/Pergolesi: Choral Works*

The Choir of King's College Cambridge, The Academy of St Martin-in-the-Fields, David Willcocks


----------



## tortkis

American Works for Balinese Gamelan Orchestra - Gamelan Sekar Jaya (New World Records)









Michael Tenzer: Banyuari (1992), Situ Banda (1989)
Evan Ziporyn and Nyoman Windha: Kekembangan (1990)
Evan Ziporyn: Aneh Tap Nyata (1992)
Wayne Vitale: Khayalan Tiga (1991)

recorded 1990-1992


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms*: Violin concerto 
Belkin/ Fischer.
On vinyl.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy*: Suite Bergamasque
Images oubliées (3) for piano
Pour le piano

Estampes (3) (Complete)

Zoltán Kocsis (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​*Offenbach: Les Contes d'Hoffmann*

Sills, Burrows, Treigel, Marsee, Castel et al.

John Alldis Choir & London Symphony Orchestra, Julius Rudel conducting.


----------



## Guest

Muffat Armonico Tributo


----------



## Guest

Mozart "Eine Kleine Nachtmusik". Philharmonia Orchestra Otto KLemperer


----------



## eljr

ZOFO Duet
Zoforbit: A Space Odyssey

Recording Date
September 4, 2013 - September 6, 2013
Recording Location
Sono Luminus Studios, Boyce, Virginia


----------



## Pugg

​
*Scarlatti : Piano sonatas.*

Yevgeny Sudbin.


----------



## Marinera

eljr said:


> ZOFO Duet
> Zoforbit: A Space Odyssey
> 
> Recording Date
> September 4, 2013 - September 6, 2013
> Recording Location
> Sono Luminus Studios, Boyce, Virginia


 Never heard Sisask's Milky Way before and I believe I like it. Watching this video was very enlightening too.






Looks like an interesting recording, really like the spacey theme. Some reservations about celestial mechanics, perhaps I'll give it another try, maybe it'll grow on me. Lang's gravity is the nice piece.


----------



## eljr

ZOFO Duet
ZOFO Plays Terry Riley

Release Date May 26, 2015
Duration01:07:36
Genre
Avant-Garde
Classical
Styles
Keyboard
Minimalism
Recording DateDecember 16, 2014 - December 19, 2014
Recording Location
Sono Luminus Studios, Boyce, Virginia


----------



## eljr

Marinera said:


> Never heard Sisask's Milky Way before and I believe I like it. Watching this video was very enlightening too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like an interesting recording, really like the spacey theme. Some reservations about celestial mechanics, perhaps I'll give it another try, maybe it'll grow on me. Lang's gravity is the nice piece.


They are doing something interesting in connection with MOMA.

http://zofoduet.com/zofomoma/


----------



## Marinera

eljr said:


> They are doing something interesting in connection with MOMA.
> 
> http://zofoduet.com/zofomoma/


Oh, how exciting, I like immersive experiences, like this multimedia project. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Pugg

​
_Dame Kiri Te Kanawa sing Verdi and Puccini arias ._


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Motetten La Chapelle Royale Paris - Collegium Vocale Gent Philippe Herreweghe


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Symphony 7 (I hadn't listened to Bruckner for some time but now I'm on a Bruckner kick.)










Symphonies 102 & 103 (One of my absolute favorite box sets. I wouldn't have guessed Bernstein to have been a great Haydn interpretor before I purchased this set a couple of years back... but I thought, "What the hell?! It was ridiculously inexpensive... and it turned out Bernstein is one of the finest Haydn conductors.)










Symphonies 38 & 39 (While I am a huge Mozartian, I admittedly haven't listened to his symphonies ... outside of 40 & 41... a great deal recently. But while I'm on a roll with Symphonies... and building off Haydn's Classical Era works... I had to throw Mozart into the mix)










Disc 4: Schubert-Divertissement à l'hongroise, Brahms- Liebeslieder Walzer, Stravinsky- Les Noces, Milhaud- Scaramouche

Now there's a real mix!


----------



## deprofundis

I bought two excellent release recently, i'm so predictable i know...

I needed new Franco-flemish music, my favorite era or genra so i purchased state of the art polyphony on this following compilation: From thee imperial court: music for the house of Habsburg it featuring great classical composer.

Than i bought thee e.p of Noel Akchoté guitar arrang of Claudin de Sermisy, what a great composer, that i hardly know by fews songs here and there, likee thee naxos French Chanson, anyway that about it folks stay tune for more the profundis

Loyal friends, great followers, friendly strangers of class and distinction of this world i salute you and says have a marveleous day
enjoy thee sun or dance in the rain :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Rosamunde complete

Ileana Cotrubas/ Willi Boskovsky.


----------



## Faramundo

Flemish genius, among others, with blossoms all over Europe.
Profound and soothing in our Times.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Paul Graener*: Works for Piano Trio

Suite, Op. 19 for Piano Trio
Kammermusikdichtung, Op. 20 for Piano Trio
Piano Trio, Op. 61
Theodor-Storm-Musik, Op. 93 for Piano Trio & Baritone
Albrecht Poehl (baritone)

Hyperion-Trio


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74*

*Grex Vocalis, Magnus Staveland, Carl Hogset*


----------



## Vasks

*M. Arnold - The Roots of Heaven Overture (Sutherland/ASV)
Foulds - Lyra Celtica - Concerto for Voice & Orchestra (Oramo/Warner)
Finzi - Music for "Love's Labours Lost" (Boughton/Nimbus)*


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Dvorak: Dumky Trio*

*Beaux Arts Trio*


----------



## chill782002

All of Ansermet's performances of "Scheherazade" are special but I particularly like this one. "Antar" is an underappreciated work which deserves more recognition and this one was apparently Decca's first stereo recording.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet: La Navarraise.*

Lucia Popp/ Alain Vanzo/ Gerard Souzay et al.

Antonio De Almeida conducting.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No. 2*

*Stephen Hough, Steven Isserlis*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988.


----------



## Selby

First spin:










Opens with the stunning, eerie No. 26:


----------



## Selby

Tchaikov6 said:


> *Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No. 2*
> 
> *Stephen Hough, Steven Isserlis*
> 
> View attachment 95386


May I ask your thoughts about the Hough composition?


----------



## Tchaikov6

Selby said:


> May I ask your thoughts about the Hough composition?


I have not actually heard it yet. I'll take a listen after the Mendelssohn.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Okay, right now I'm listening to the first movement, marked Moderato Mesto. It starts soft, and mysterious, so I don't really know if I like it right now. But I don't dislike it either. The music is nice, definitely not anything amazing. Although the music builds up quite a bit, it seems to have the same distinct tone and mood. So to answer your question, I think it's good 21st century music. Not atonal, but not Romantic or classical. It's distinct and mysterious. 

Are you familiar with the piece?


----------



## Guest

The Mirror of Narcisus Gothis Voices. 1983


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem*

*London Symphony Orchestra, Steuart Bedford*


----------



## hpowders

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> ..*.Back to Bartok. No. 2* a while ago and 1 right now. It's actually very romantic  or maybe I should say "expressionist"


Ambiguous. Bartok Second Piano Concerto? Second Violin Concerto? Second String Quartet?


----------



## Selby

*Xenakis*

_Persephassa_ (1969) for 6 percussionists
Les Percussions de Strasbourg

_Persepolis_ (1971) for 8-channel tape


----------



## Malx

A conductor who can infuriate at times for micromanaging the music but on this occasion he lets the wonderful orchestra that is the Vienna PO have their head.

Beethoven Symphony No5 - Vienna PO, Simon Rattle. (the second recording of this symphony in this box, a live recording from 2000).
Pretty good to be fair but hardly up with the very best.


----------



## Barbebleu

dillonp2020 said:


> Schubert Lieder with Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau and Gerald Moore Vol I.
> View attachment 95379


Hours of sheer delight!bbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

hpowders said:


> Ambiguous. Bartok Second Piano Concerto? Second Violin Concerto? Second String Quartet?


I meant string quartet  The only music I've heard the last days. Now again no. 6 with the Jerusalem Quartet. Bartok OK!


----------



## Barbebleu

Peigwoh by Arianna Savall (daughter of Jordi Savall). Lovely stuff. Next up Scarlatti keyboard sonatas played by Andras Schiff.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Brahms-3rd Symphony performed by Mackerras and the SCO.


listening again and I can easily imagine this becoming my favourite recording of this great work (the final movement has a capacity to lift one's spirits instantly). Mackerras is also becoming a conductor I would naturally turn to-his recordings always impress with their clarity and drive)


----------



## Judith

Selby said:


> May I ask your thoughts about the Hough composition?


Have older recordings of Steven performing Mendelssohn and of both performing Grieg on a box set called "The Complete RCA recordings". Didn't know about these recordings.


----------



## jim prideaux

preferring van Immerseel and Davis performing Schubert's 9th I was once again left underwhelmed by Solti and the VPO when I returned to their apparently revered recording a few nights ago........

so I am now turning to Mackerras and the OAE!


----------



## JAS

Not, strictly speaking, classical, but a full orchestral score with traditional elements: Elmer Bernstein, American Epic: Cecil B. DeMille (a new recording of the complete score, plus a concert suite of his Ten Commandments score)


----------



## Malx

Gould playing in his inimitable style:

J. S. Bach - Partitas Nos 5 & 6.


----------



## Malx

jim prideaux said:


> preferring van Immerseel and Davis performing Schubert's 9th I was once again left underwhelmed by Solti and the VPO when I returned to their apparently revered recording a few nights ago........
> 
> so I am now turning to Mackerras and the OAE!


I am pretty sure MacKerras will impress.


----------



## jim prideaux

Malx said:


> I am pretty sure MacKerras will impress.


.......and how right you were!

Beethoven 1st and 2nd Piano Concertos-Perahia,Haitink an the COA.


----------



## pmsummer

CODEX SPECIÁLNÍK
_15th-century special songbook originating from a monastery in the region of Praha (Prague)_
*The Hilliard Ensemble*
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## bharbeke

Berlioz: Les Troyens (Davis, Orchestra of the Royal Opera House)

Whether I'm just in a better mood, or there really is a big difference in the recordings, I am liking this Davis recording of the opera much more than his version with the London Symphony Orchestra). This is being written midway through Act 1, so I will chime in again if I hear something that changes my opinion or a particularly amazing number.


----------



## pmsummer

SIX SONATAS
*Dietrich Buxtehude*
John Holloway, Ursula Weiss - violin
Jaap ter Linden, Mogens Rasmussen - viola da gamba
Lars Ulrik Mortensen - harpsichord, organ
_
Naxos_


----------



## pmsummer

SEVEN TRIO SONATAS, OP. 2
*Dietrich Buxtehude*
John Holloway - violin
Jaap ter Linden - viola de gamba
Lars Ulrik Mortensen - harpsichord
_
Naxos_


----------



## deprofundis

Tonight i honnored my fathr giving him a flasqu of Kentuky wisky Bourbon strong stuff 45% alcohol, and i gave him fws shootr of brandy he just turn 70 candles, this is a moment to celebrateed him, i ask him if he wre happy whit his birthday sofar he said warmly yes..on th phone.

Im curently listening to news purchased
Heinrich Isaace missa apostolis (tallis scholars)
The last of the troubadour arany zoltan
Plorer , Gémir, crier homage a la voix d'or de Johannes ockghem

:tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

DIE ROSENKRANZ-SONATEN
_The Mystery Sonatas_
*Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber*
John Holloway - violin
Davitt Moroney - chamber organ, harpsichord
Tragicomedia
- Stephen Stubbs, Erin Headley, Andrew Lawrence-King
_
Erato / Veritas_


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mahler 5 performed by Georg Solti and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Scott in PA

That was my first Mahler recording ... many years ago.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Scott in PA said:


> That was my first Mahler recording ... many years ago.


It was my first as well!


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Goldberg Variations (Gould, 1955); Janacek: String Quartets, Violin Sonata (Prazak); Debussy: Preludes (Jacobs); Faure/Debussy/Ravel: Piano Trios (Florestan)


----------



## Sonata

Verdi-Trovatore-Bonynge


----------



## Selby

*Koechlin*
_Quintette No. 2, Op. 223_ (1949) for flute, harp & string trio


----------



## Weston

pmsummer said:


> SIX SONATAS
> *Dietrich Buxtehude*
> John Holloway, Ursula Weiss - violin
> Jaap ter Linden, Mogens Rasmussen - viola da gamba
> Lars Ulrik Mortensen - harpsichord, organ
> _
> Naxos_


Surely one of the most fun to pronounce of composer names. (Next to von Dittersdorf of course.)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Telemann*: Concertos 
Michala Petri / St. Paul Chamber Orchestra / Zukerman


----------



## Weston

*Dvorak: Hussite Overture, B. 132 / Op. 67*
Antoni Wit / Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra










Sounds like a crowd-pleaser with only a little of Dvorak's trademark cymbal crashing, but lots and lots of expressive tempo and dynamics changes. Satisfying.

*Jón Leifs: Icelandic Folk Dances, Op. 11*
Osmo Vänskä / Iceland Symphony Orchestra










There's some awesome thunder and boom banging going here for these to be dances. It would be like dancing to artillery at times. This is a great album. I especially enjoy the "title" track, Geysir, Op. 51, though I did not listen to that tonight. Most of the music is a fairly simple new romantic(?) style played by what sounds like either a massive orchestra or in a massive space. The recording is quite a tour-de-force, a good way to blow out some speakers or entertain the neighbors.

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 *
Evgeny Mravinsky / Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra

















Somehow I may have acquired two versions of this live recording, one on Melodiya / BMG and this one on Erato. I'm not 100% certain they are the same. I marked the Melodiya as having marginal sound quality in my catalog. It may have been cleaned up a bit for this Erato release. It's not horrible save for a few bronchial eruptions. The symphony runs the gamut of emotions, movement 2 in particular reminding me of "fist fight" music from Star Trek or other early TV show soundtrack, well interpreted by the ever ecstatic looking Mravinsky. 

Pretty good stuff all around tonight!


----------



## jim prideaux

very early start today with Perahia, Davis and the BRSO performing Schumann's Piano Concerto.


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert*: Impromptus.
Arthur and Lucas Jussen.
Dutch pride.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Bernstein with NYP performing Beethoven's 9th!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano concerto 3
Van Cliburn


----------



## Pugg

​
*Sinopoli*: Lou Salomé - Suite No. 1 & 2 
Lucia Popp (soprano)/ José Carreras (tenor)

Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart, Giuseppe Sinopoli


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven SQ 13 performed by Tokyo SQ


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruckner*: Symphony no 4
B.P /Riccardo Muti conducting.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Edward Elgar:
- Symphony No.2 performed by Daniel Barenboim & the Staatskapelle Berlin
- The Music Makers & Sea Pictures performed by Sarah Connolly (Mezzo), Simon Wright & the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra & Chorus*

Incredible performances in both recordings, Elgar's wonderful orchestration shining through along with his knack for incorporating voice. Superb.

The Barenboim recording is refreshing, I tend to favour Boult so hearing an interpretation from a non-English perspective was quite refreshing. The spirit of the piece is intact but it brings a fresh energy to the piece.

*Camille Saint-Saëns: Piano Trios No.1 & 2 performed by the Joachim Trio*

This is my present listening, very beautiful works and performances, intimate and atmospheric with elegance and grace. The booklet notes that Saint-Saëns was viewed as a French a Mendelssohn, which I consider a most complimentary view. Like Mendelssohn, Saint-Saëns wrote some magnificent Chamber Music - including a fantastic pair of Piano Trios.

Saint-Saëns distinctive style is very much in evidence married to classical sensibilities, giving the pieces a timeless feel for me.


----------



## Pugg

​
More Bruckner:

*Bruckner*: Masses.

Mass No. 1 in D Minor
Mass No. 2 in E minor
Mass No. 3 in F minor

Edith Mathis, Marga Schiml, Wieslaw Ochman, Karl Ridderbusch, Maria Stader, Claudia Hellman, Ernst Haefliger, Kim Borg

Bavarian Radio Chorus & Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Eugen Jochum


----------



## chill782002

Although this 1965 mono recording doesn't have the best sound, even for a live recording from that period, I think this may be my favourite performance of Mahler's 2nd symphony that I've heard. I think I'm right in saying that this was Abbado's first performance with the Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## Judith

Today it has been

Holst The Planets
Charles Dutoit
Montreal Symphony Orchestra

Rachmaninov 
Piano Concerto no 1
Piano Concerto no 4
Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini

Stephen Hough
Dallas Symphony Orchestra
Andrew Litton


----------



## Faramundo

I kinda programmed myself to have a dream of courtly love, medieaval skies and dark forests, as a solace
from the exhausting current heat wave here; well it did not come up, maybe because I had to go to work early
in the morning; at least I found the record that could have gone with it, I played it in the car; there was very little
in the way of courtly love or chivalry between us, commuting drivers this morning !
patrice


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*:String Quintet in C major, D956
Miró Quartet

Sonata in A minor 'Arpeggione', D821
Itamar Golan (piano) Matt Haimovitz (cello)


----------



## Guest

Faramundo said:


> I kinda programmed myself to have a dream of courtly love, medieaval skies and dark forests, as a solace
> from the exhausting current heat wave here; well it did not come up, maybe because I had to go to work early
> in the morning; at least I found the record that could have gone with it, I played it in the car; there was very little
> in the way of courtly love or chivalry between us, commuting drivers this morning !
> patrice
> 
> View attachment 95399


This recording is a real treasure !


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Toccatas BWV 910-916 Bob van Asperen Christian Zell ,Hamburg 1728


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizet*: Symphony in C
Jeux d'enfants (Petite Suite), Op. 22

*Debussy*: Danses sacrée et profane

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms 2nd Symphony on YT-Kleiber and the VPO.

Brahms 1st has for a long time appeared intimidating, the 2nd has eluded me...I have a great personal preference for the 3rd and 4th....so lets see if Carlos can be any more illuminating!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rosetti*: Symphony in C major (Murray A1)
Piano Concerto in B major (Murray C4)
Natasa Veljkovic (piano)

Symphony in E flat major (Murray A29)

Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim, Johannes Moesus


----------



## chill782002

jim prideaux said:


> Brahms 2nd Symphony on YT-Kleiber and the VPO.
> 
> Brahms 1st has for a long time appeared intimidating, the 2nd has eluded me...I have a great personal preference for the 3rd and 4th....so lets see if Carlos can be any more illuminating!


The 2nd is probably the most subtle of Brahms' symphonies and certainly took me repeated listens to get into. Well worth the effort though.


----------



## wkasimer

Bach Violin Sonata #1, Rachel Barton Pine:


----------



## Vasks

*Kosslovskin - Overture to "Deborah" (Yesipov/Chant du monde)
Kurpinski - Henry VI at the Hunt (Latoszewski/Olympia)*


----------



## Pugg

*Scriabin*iano Sonatas 2, 4, 6, 7, 9, 10 
Vladimir Ashkenazy.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Tchaikov6

*Sculthorpe: Kakadu*

*James Judd, New Zealand Symphony Orchestra*


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Bartok: Four Hungarian Folk-Songs for Mixed Chorus*

*Slovak Philharmonic Chorus*


----------



## wkasimer

Bach Violin Partita #2, transcribed for cello:


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Schuman: Symphony No. 3*

*Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic*


----------



## philoctetes

Legrenzi - Dies Irae - Motetti - Sonate


----------



## philoctetes

Gombert - Tribulatio et Angustia


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini: Suor Angelica*

Dame Joan Sutherland (Suor Angelica), Christa Ludwig (La Zia Principessa), Anne Collins (La Badessa), Elizabeth Connell (La Zelatrice), Enid Hartle (La Maestra della novizie), Isobel Buchanan (Suor Genovieffa), Marie McLaughlin (Suor Osmina), Della Jones (Suor Dolcina), Janet Price (La Sorella Infermiera), Elizabeth Gale (La Cercatrice 1), Hannah Francis (La Cercatrice 2), Miriam Bowen (Una novizia), Helen Walker (La conversa 1), Doreen Walker (La conversa 2)

London Opera Chorus, Finchley Children's Music Group, The National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Zimmermann: Requiem for a Young Poet*

*Michael Gielen, von Schlippenbach Jazz Band, Cologne Radio Chorus, Vlatka Orsanic, James Johnson, Michael Rotschopf, Bernhard Schir*









My Lord, is this a strange piece. Around 33 minutes into the tapes of Hitler and Chamberlain among others, "Hey Jude" begins playing. And then, later the music interrupted by a jazz band! I'm so musically confused, does anyone have any knowledge of how and why this piece was composed, and what it's supposed to represent? Wikipedia didn't help me much.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Prokofiev Symphony 4 1947 version: Mstislav Rostropovich (Conductor), Orchestre National de France:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1963/4.


----------



## Vaneyes

chill782002 said:


> View attachment 95397
> 
> 
> Although this 1965 mono recording doesn't have the best sound, even for a live recording from that period, I think this may be my favourite performance of Mahler's 2nd symphony that I've heard. *I think I'm right in saying that this was Abbado's first performance with the Wiener Philharmoniker.*


Yes, a reference...

http://www.bach-cantatas.com/Bio/Abbado-Claudio.htm

FWIW Lucretria West on that August 14, 1965 (8:30 pm) M2, is also featured on the VSOO/Scherchen M2 (1958). Mimi Coertse was Lucretia's vocal partner on that occasion. :tiphat:










Related:

http://www.richmond.com/news/local/henrico/article_1cb3dce6-8296-5268-b7d2-fd310098dde1.html


----------



## bharbeke

More thoughts on Berlioz's Les Troyens:

"Danse des esclaves" continues to be delightful.
"Vallon sonore" (from the same Davis/Orchestra of the Royal Opera House version I was listening to) is excerpted in the movie Star Trek: First Contact when Picard listens to it in his ready room before the battle against the Borg cube. I've watched that movie so many times that I instantly recognized it when it came on.


----------



## wkasimer

Goldberg Variations, Beatrice Rana:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 82 in C Major, 'Bear' (Dennis Russell Davies; Stuttgarter Kammerorchester).









Wow, what a performance of these wonderful symphonies! Excellent, sprightly intonation, plus transparent and shiny winds - highly recommended!  Been listening to this album for the past week and am appreciating it more with every listen.


----------



## stejo

Haydn, String Quartet Opus 76, listen to all six.
Kodaly Quartet


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms 2nd Symphony performed by Harnoncourt and the BPO.


----------



## jim prideaux

Wand and the Cologne RSO performing Schubert's 5th Symphony and 'Rosamunde'


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 "Emperor" (Aimard, Harnoncourt, Chamber Orchestra of Europe)

This is a fantastic version of an already-great concerto. That 20-minute first movement flew by like nothing.


----------



## Malx

wkasimer said:


> Goldberg Variations, Beatrice Rana:
> 
> View attachment 95416


Hi Bill, I have one Rana disc and am considering this Goldberg - I'd appreciate any comments you may have.

Regards, Malx.


----------



## Malx

One of my favorite all time discs - music making of the highest order.

Dvorak, Slavonic Dances - Czech PO, Talich.


----------



## Selby

Whole thing


----------



## Selby

Piano Sonata (No. 21) in B-flat major, D. 960 (1828)


----------



## Captainnumber36

Haydn's Sinfonia Concertante & Harmoniemesse. I'm not sure who the performers are, I'd have to go look at the case, sorry!


----------



## philoctetes

Martinu Symphony #6 Ancerl CPO


----------



## pmsummer

LIEDER VON MACHT & LIEBE
_Sangspruch & Minnesang_
*Walther von der Vogelweide*
PER-SONAT
Sabine Lutzenberger - soprano, direction
Baptiste Romain - vielle, bowed lyre, bagpipe
Elisabeth Rumsey - vielle
Tobie Miller - hurdy gurdy, medieval flutes​
_Christophorus_


----------



## Blancrocher

Schubert/Boccherini: String Quintets (Stern/Lin/Laredo/Ma/Robinson); Scriabin: 24 Preludes, Sonatas 4&10 (Pletnev); Takemitsu: Quotation of Dream (Knussen)


----------



## pmsummer

LES FANTAISIES DE JOSQUIN
_The Instrumental Music_
*Josquin Desprez*
Ensemble Leones
Marc Lewon - director
_
Christophorus_


----------



## danj

Decided to take a venture into Medieval classical composers and was thoroughly pleased with Messe de Nostre Dame.

This is Guillaume de Machaut (1300-1377), a French Medieval poet and composer.


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven*: Piano concerto 3/ *Mozart*: Piano concerto 24
Yevgeny Sudbin/ Osmo Vanska.


----------



## Weston

*Three chamber works composed by humans.*

*Stravinsky: Duo Concertant, for violin and piano*
The American Chamber Players










Patterned slightly after the baroque suite and full of counterpoint from another dimension as only Stravinsky can do it, this is a fun listen. The second movement Eclogue I is so familiar, a pastoral movement form a Bach or Handel suite. I just can't quite place it. But of course Stravinsky puts it through the ringer so that it becomes all but unrecognizable, adding to the mystery. And that gigue is rhythmically ambiguous. where it that accent again? there! No - now it's over there. Man, I love this piece!

*Shostakovich: Twenty Four Preludes*
Colin Stone, piano










Hearing these cold I might never have guessed Shostakovich as the composer. At first they seem closer to Debussy. By the fifth prelude, Allegro Vivace, it's begins to sound more like the Shostakovich I'm familiar with. There is great variety, charm and beauty.

*Beethoven: Septet in Eb, op. 20 *
Nash Ensemble










Well, I didn't seem to hear anything original or groundbreaking until over half way through this Mozartian marathon. Rather disappointing, but it's still early in this composer's career. He shows promise.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tartini*: Violin concertos.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler*: Symphony No. 3
Ortrun Wenkel , mezzo soprano.

Klaus Tennstedt .


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz*: Symphonie fantastique, Op. 14

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Daniele Gatti


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Sigiswald Kuijken


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi:Requiem*

Leontyne Price (soprano), Rosalind Elias (mezzo-soprano), Jussi Björling (tenor), Giorgio Tozzi (bass)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Singverein der Gesellscaft der Musikfreunde, Wien, Fritz Reiner

Quattro Pezzi Sacri
Yvonne Minton (mezzo-soprano)

Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra and Master Chorale, Zubin Mehta


----------



## Ziggabea

Mozart - Piano concerto 13


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Hector Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique*
Sir Colin Davis & the London Symphony Orchestra (LSO Live)


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: String Quartet No. 15 in D minor, K421
Divertimento in F major, K138
String Quartet No. 19 in C major, K465 'Dissonance'

Quatuor Ebène


----------



## Pugg

​
*Kalkbrenner:*

Sextet in G Major, Op. 58
Piano Fantasy on the Scottish Air, We're a' Noddin', Op. 60
Konstanze Eickhorst (piano)

Septet for Piano, Oboe, Clarinet, Horn, Bassoon, Cello and Double Bass, Op. 132

Linos Ensemble


----------



## Guest

Wagner Der Fliegende Holländer Georg Solti Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus.


----------



## Pugg

*Vivaldi*: Nisi Dominus / Two Motets

_Teresa Berganza_

E.C.O Antonio Ros Marba.


----------



## Pugg

*Hummel*: String Quartets, Op. 30,

Delmé Quartet.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1958.


----------



## Andolink

*Salvatore Sciarrino*: _Un'immagine di arpocrate_ for piano and orchestra with choir(1974-1997) & _Giorno velato presso il lago nero_ for violin and orchestra

Tamara Stefanovich piano 
Carolin Widmann violin 
Chorwerk Ruhr 
conducted by Florian Helgath 
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks 
conducted by Susanna Mälkki / Jonathan Nott


----------



## Vasks

*Legrenzi - Overture to "Il Totila" (Ng/Signum)
Vivaldi - Concerto in g for Violin, Recorders, Oboes, Bassoon & Strings, RV576 (Biondi/Virgin)
J. S. Bach - French Suite #4 (Suzuki/BIS)
Muffat - Concerto Grosso #3 (Nemeth/Hungaroton)*


----------



## Scopitone

Streaming some fiddlin' this morning on Spotify. . .


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Il campanello di notte*

Agnes Baltsa (Serafina), Enzo Dara (Don Annibalo), Biancamaria Casoni (Madame Rosa), Angelo Romero (Enrico), Carlo Gaifa (Spiridione)

Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Symphoniker, Gary Bertini


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Walton: Symphony No. 1*

*Andre Previn, London Symphony Orchestra*


----------



## pmsummer

FOR YE VIOLLS
_Consort Setts for 5 & 6 Viols and Organ_
*William Lawes*
Fretwork
Paul Nicholson - organ
_
Virgin Classics_


----------



## philoctetes

Messiaen Chronochromie


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Josquin: Miserere mei Deus*

*The Hilliard Ensemble*


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Malcolm Arnold Symphony 1: Richard Hickox and The London Symphony Orchestra:


----------



## Vaneyes

Malx said:


> Hi Bill, I have one Rana disc and am considering this Goldberg - I'd appreciate any comments you may have.
> 
> Regards, Malx.


If I may, likely the best GV rec. since GG. :tiphat:


----------



## wkasimer

Malx said:


> Hi Bill, I have one Rana disc and am considering this Goldberg - I'd appreciate any comments you may have.
> 
> Regards, Malx.


Hiya, Malx - I've only listened to it a couple of times, but am favorably impressed. I'm not a pianist, but it sounds as though she is technically immaculate, but this is not what I'd call a virtuosic Goldberg recording - plenty of beauty of phrasing and dynamic and coloristic variety. Tempi are slightly on the fast side, but not excessively so (some might find variation 25 a bit too brisk, but I'm fine with it). She takes all of the repeats, including the Aria da capo, with some subtle ornamentation.

Certainly worth hearing if you have any love for Bach on a modern piano.


----------



## Scopitone




----------



## Tchaikov6

*Kilar: Angelus*

*Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Antoni Wit*


----------



## wkasimer

Brahms Violin Concerto, George Kulenkampff, Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt:


----------



## bharbeke

Some good, solid, but not spectacular Beethoven performances:

Symphony No. 4 (Joshua Bell, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields)
Piano Trio No. 1 (Ashkenazy, Perlman, Harrell, a big step up from other versions I've heard)
String Quartet No. 4 (Bartok Quartet)


----------



## wkasimer

Bach: Goldberg Variations, David Jalbert:


----------



## Judith

Brahms Violin Concerto

Joshua Bell
The Cleveland Orchestra
Conducted by Christoph von Dohnányi

Lovely performance. Although Joshua was quite young when this was recorded, it is still sounds very powerful. 

On the same CD as Tchaikovsky, Wieniawski and Schumann Violin Concertos.


----------



## George O

Franz Schubert (1797-1828)

The Complete Works for Violin and Piano

Michèle Auclair, violin
Geneviève Joy, piano

2-LP set on Musical Heritage Society (NYC)
originally released on Erato in France
recorded 1962

5 stars










Auclair










Joy

The first edition on the Erato label just sold on eBay for $3838.00. It typically brings around $1000. The MHS is considerably cheaper and is the same recording.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ERATO-STE-Michele-AUCLAIR-plays-SCHUBERT-Complete-Violin-Music-2LP-MINT-/201936807068?hash=item2f045f249c:g:aZIAAOSwKytZKc~B


----------



## WVdave

New to the forum and enjoying it very much! Off to a great start over the last few weeks building my classical collection on a budget and found some Gould that's now been on the turnable for a third spin this afternoon.


----------



## Guest

Haydn piano sonatas Alfred Brendel Cd 4


----------



## George O

WVdave said:


> New to the forum and enjoying it very much! Off to a great start over the last few weeks building my classical collection on a budget and found some Gould that's now been on the turnable for a third spin this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 95439


Welcome to TalkClassical. And that's the way to do it, spinning vinyls!


----------



## elgar's ghost

George Gershwin - two disc set of orchestral works.

Piano Concerto in F, (1925), _Lullaby_ - study for string quartet [version for string orchestra] (orig. 1919), _Cuban Overture_ (1932), _Second Rhapsody_ for piano and orchestra (1931), _Promenade_ (posthumously arranged by Ira Gershwin from material composed in 1936-37), _Rhapsody in Blue_ for piano and orchestra (1924), Variations on the song _I Got Rhythm_ for piano and orchestra (1933-34), _Catfish Row_ - orchestral suite from the opera _Porgy & Bess_ (1936) and _An American in Paris_ (1928):








***

(*** different artwork to my copy but same recording)


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mahler Symphony no. 1 performed by Claudio Abbado: Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## dillonp2020

David Ostrakh and the Berlin Phil performing Mozart's Violin Concerto no.1.


----------



## Selby




----------



## wkasimer

Kyung-Wha Chung "Con Amore"


----------



## Selby

*Xenakis*
_Antikhthon_ (1971) ballet for 86 or 60 musicians
Elgar Howarth, New Philharmonia Orchestra










*Anna Thorvaldsdottir* (1977)
_Transitions_ (2014) for cello
Michael Nicolas










*Tristan Murail* (1947)
_Les Travaux et les Jours_ (2003)
Marilyn Nonken


----------



## Selby

*Kaija Saariaho* (1952)
_Amers_ (1992) cello concerto no. 1 
Jakob Kullberg, Szymon Bywalec, New Music Orchestra










*Vincent Persichetti *(1915-1987)
_Sonata No. 12, Op. 145, "Mirror Sonata"_ (1982) 
Geoffrey Burleson










*Per Nørgård *(1932)
_Symphony No. 3 _(1972-75) 
Thomas Dausgaard, Danish National Symphony Orchestra, Danish National Vocal Ensemble, Danish National Choir, Ulla Munch


----------



## Selby

*Claude Debussy* (1862-1918)
_Préludes, Livre I, L 117_ (1909-10)
Pascal Rogé


----------



## chill782002

All of Nielsen's symphonies are good but the 1st is my favourite. Amazing to think he was only 27 when he wrote it.


----------



## hpowders

wkasimer said:


> Kyung-Wha Chung "Con Amore"
> 
> View attachment 95443


Looks like a stewardess I had on Korean Air....and there was absolutely no "amore".


----------



## ldiat




----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Earlier: Mendelssohn's Symphonies 1-3* performed by Yannick Nezet-Seguin and the Chamber Orchestra of Europe. I ordered this after trialling the set on streaming. I'm very happy with this set, an interesting and fresh perspective. Christoph Von Dohnanyi remains my favourite but these are very good indeed. Nested-Seguin is clearly passionate about the pieces and the COofE perform wonderfully.

*Presently: * I have had the *Bantock*: Orchestral Works box set featuring Vernon Handley and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra for some time, unopened, waiting for it's time. After hearing some sof Bantock's music on one of Gamba's superb British Overture/Symphonic Poem recordings on Chandos, I felt inspired to dip into this set.

I have an early start so from CD1 it will be *"A Celtic Symphony"* for String Orchestra and six Harps and *"The Witch of Atlas"* Tone Powm for Orchestra No.5 after Shelley.

Handley and the RPO so far not only grasp the spirit, atmosphere and energy of the music but bring it to life with incredible beauty. The sounds the Orchestra bring forth would have made Beecham proud. Gamba is a superb interpreter, and I for one am grateful for his recordings of British works but Handley is just a breath ahead.

Listening to this now, I regret waiting this long to start this set. If this is a good indication of Bantock's work, I will be a very happy listener.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Schubert*: Rosamunde complete
> 
> Ileana Cotrubas/ Willi Boskovsky.


Numerous moments of charming melodies and satisfying dynamics in Schubert's Rosamunde; one of his favorite works of mine.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Malx said:


> One of my favorite all time discs - music making of the highest order.
> 
> Dvorak, Slavonic Dances - Czech PO, Talich.
> 
> View attachment 95424


The finest, most idiomatic readings of the Slavonic Dances I've ever heard.


----------



## Blancrocher

Chopin: Nocturnes (Barenboim); Rameau: Symphonie Imaginaire (Minkowski); Vivaldi: Double Concertos (Carmignola/Mullova/Marcon); Verdi: Requiem (Karajan)


----------



## Vaneyes

*Rachmaninov *PC1, recorded 1962.


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> Chopin: Nocturnes (Barenboim); Rameau: Symphonie Imaginaire (Minkowski); Vivaldi: Double Concertos (Carmignola/Mullova/Marcon); Verdi: Requiem (Karajan)


The quadfecta! Smashing playlist. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Looks like a stewardess I had on Korean Air....and there was absolutely no "amore".


An Aeroflot steward...


----------



## tortkis

Johann Ulrich Steigleder (1593-1635): Meantone Steigleder (Ricercar Tabulatura 1624) - Gary Verkade (organ) (Euridice, 2017)









Georg Muffat (1653-1704): Complete Clavier Works - Siegbert Rampe (harpsichord & clavichord) (MDG, 2004)


----------



## Captainnumber36

Jahni Mardjani: Georgian SIMI Festival Orchestra perform Holst - The Planets. Why didn't he include Pluto, it was a planet back then right? I know why he didn't include Earth...


----------



## wkasimer

Getting ready for Johannistag:


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mozart SQ 20 & 21 Performed by Alan Berg SQ. This has been in heavy rotation as of late!


----------



## Pugg

​
Tchaikovsky:
Fantasia "Romeo and Juliet" (January 28, 1957 New York, St. George Hotel),
"Capriccio Italien" (February 16, 1960 New York, St. George Hotel),
"Francesca da Rimini" (New York October 31, 1960),
"Marche Slave" (January 21, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

WVdave said:


> New to the forum and enjoying it very much! Off to a great start over the last few weeks building my classical collection on a budget and found some Gould that's now been on the turnable for a third spin this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 95439


Great first post and welcome to TalkClassical.


----------



## Pugg

​*Lalo*: Symphony Espagnole.

*Sarasate*: Zigeunerweisen, Op. 20

Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin)

Orchestre National de France, Berliner Philharmoniker, Seiji Ozawa,


----------



## Pugg

*Lyapunov*: Piano Works, Vol. 2
Florian Noack.


----------



## distantprommer

Captainnumber36 said:


> Jahni Mardjani: Georgian SIMI Festival Orchestra perform Holst - The Planets. Why didn't he include Pluto, it was a planet back then right? I know why he didn't include Earth...


When Holst composed the Planets suite, Pluto had not yet been discovered. There were only eight planets and Earth was not part of the suite as it had no astrological connotations. Ergo, just seven movements. Pluto was added as a new, eighth movement, by Colin Matthews in 2000. In recent performances of the Planets, Pluto has, at times, been included.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvořák*: Symphonies Nos. 7 & 8

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti; Don Pasquale.*

Beverly Sills/ Alfredo Kraus / Gramm/Titus et al.

Sarah Caldwell conducting.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Orchestral works by Peter Maxwell Davies, piano music by Aaron Copland and Igor Stravinsky's sacred works for choir.

_Strathclyde Concerto no.9_ for six woodwinds (1994), _Strathclyde Concerto no.10_ - concerto for orchestra (1996) and _Carolisima_ - serenade for chamber orchestra (1994):










Sonata in G (1920-21), _Sonnet II_ (1919), _Three Moods_ (1920-21), _The Cat and the Mouse (Scherzo Humoristique)_ (1920), _Passacaglia_ (1921-22), _Down a Country Lane_ (1962), _Midsummer Nocturne_ (1947), _Proclamation_ (1982 - from material sketched in 1973), _Midday Thoughts_ (1982 - from material sketched in 1944) and _Piano Fantasy_ (1957):










_Chorale Variations on the Christmas carol Von Himmel hoch, da komm' ich her_ by J.S. Bach for chorus and orchestra (1956?), _Zvezdoliki (The Star-Faced One)_ - cantata for men's choir and orchestra [Text: K. Bal'mont] (1911), _Ave Maria_ for a cappella choir [Text: Liturgical Slavonic] (1934 - rev. 1949), _Credo_ for a cappella choir [Text: Liturgical Slavonic] (1932 - rev. 1964), _Pater Nosta_ for a cappella choir [Text: Liturgical Slavonic] (1926 - rev. 1949), _Cantata_ for mezzo-soprano, tenor, female chorus and five-piece chamber ensemble [Texts: anon. 15th/16th century English] (1951-52), _Mass_ for mixed chorus and double wind quintet [Text: Liturgical Latin] (1944-48), _Babel_ - cantata for narrator, choir and orchestra [Text: _Book of Moses_] (1944), _Canticum Sacrum ad Honorem Sancti Marci Nominis_ for tenor, baritone, chorus and orchestra [Text: Latin Vulgate] (1955), _Introitus (T.S. Eliot in memoriam)_ for chorus and chamber ensemble [Text: Liturgical Latin] (1965), _A Sermon, a Narrative and a Prayer_ - cantata for narrator, mezzo-soprano, tenor, chorus and orchestra [Text: New Testament and T. Dekker] (1960-61), _Anthem (The dove descending breaks the air)_ for a cappella choir [Text: T.S. Eliot] (1962) and _Threni (id est Lamentationes Jeremiae Prophetae)_ for six solo singers, chorus and orchestra [Text: _Book of Lamentations_] (1957-58):


----------



## Barbebleu

wkasimer said:


> Hiya, Malx - I've only listened to it a couple of times, but am favorably impressed. I'm not a pianist, but it sounds as though she is technically immaculate, but this is not what I'd call a virtuosic Goldberg recording - plenty of beauty of phrasing and dynamic and coloristic variety. Tempi are slightly on the fast side, but not excessively so (some might find variation 25 a bit too brisk, but I'm fine with it). She takes all of the repeats, including the Aria da capo, with some subtle ornamentation.
> 
> Certainly worth hearing if you have any love for Bach on a modern piano.


The Rana Goldberg is wonderful. I am a huge Gould fan and this is the only recording I've heard that gets anywhere near the '55 version.


----------



## Barbebleu

WVdave said:


> New to the forum and enjoying it very much! Off to a great start over the last few weeks building my classical collection on a budget and found some Gould that's now been on the turnable for a third spin this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 95439


This was the second Gould album that I bought after the Goldberg variations and it was the first time I had heard the Emperor concerto and I was completely blown away. Seared on my memory forever. I was like you and played it continuously to family and friends until they cried enough.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Symphony No.9
Royal Concertgewouw Orchestra / Bernard Haitink.


----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 95454


Still going through the G composers.....


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss:* Thousand And One Nights
Waltzes and Polka's

V.P Willie Boskovsky


----------



## chill782002

Very engaging performances in surprisingly good sound for 60 year old recordings. However, Testament is one of the better small labels when it comes to transfer quality.


----------



## Sonata

-Beethoven's Triple Concerto
-Brahm's Double Concerto


----------



## Guest

Mozart 
lovely these sonatas for Piano and Violin and played by a duo made in heaven.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Piano sonatas D.894/D.784

Christian Zacharias


----------



## Vasks

_Just Jean_

*Sibelius - Overture in E (Segerstam/Naxos)
Sibelius - 2 Songs: Pa verandan vid havet & Kom nu hit, Dod (Hynninen/BIS)
Sibelius - Violin Concerto (Vengerov/Teldec)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Cello Sonatas 
Disc 1
Rostropovich/ Richter.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Korngold: Violanta*, Op. 8

Eva Marton (Violanta), Siegfried Jerusalem (Alfonso), Walter Berry (Simone Trovai)

Münchner Rundfunkorchester & Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Marek Janowski.


----------



## Selby

All 6 pieces.


----------



## Sonata

Traverso said:


> Mozart
> lovely these sonatas for Piano and Violin and played by a duo made in heaven.


I like those very much also Traverso.

For me:

*Liszt*
-Concert paraphrases of operas by Verdi and Wagner, for piano. The pianists: Claude Arrau for the Verdi and Daniel Barenboim for the Wagner

-Lieder sung by Hildegard Behrens and Brigitte Fassbender


----------



## Itullian




----------



## jim prideaux

after the tribulations of a tiring week that was relieved primarily by increasing familiarity with the symphonies of Brahms and the realisation that as a conductor Mackerras was a 'top man' I return home to find a pristine second hand copy of him conducting the OAE in Schubert's 5th and 8th has turned up........and needless to say it is damned impressive!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1958 - '61, 1957.


----------



## bharbeke

Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, K 452 (Murray Perahia, English Chamber Orchestra soloists)

Thanks for the recommendation. I liked this version much better than the previous one I heard. The second movement is the best of the three.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> after the tribulations of a tiring week that was relieved primarily by increasing familiarity with the symphonies of Brahms and the realisation that as a conductor Mackerras was a 'top man' I return home to find a pristine second hand copy of him conducting the OAE in Schubert's 5th and 8th has turned up........and needless to say it is damned impressive!


......and oddly enough I have never been more convinced by the Entr'acte no.1 and Ballet music no. 2 from Rosamunde.


----------



## dillonp2020

Beethoven Piano Sonatas 1-3 performed by Maurizio Pollini.


----------



## wkasimer

Clearing my ears after the Janowski Meistersinger, with this one conducted by Kubelik:


----------



## jim prideaux

after an absence from my listening-Nielsen,1st and 4th Symphonies performed by Rozhdestvensky and the Royal Stockholm P.O.


----------



## Faramundo

Almost Middle-Eastern at times; a real time machine for day-dreaming !


----------



## Malx

Vaneyes said:


> If I may, likely the best GV rec. since GG. :tiphat:


All views welcome - it appears another set needs to be sampled!


----------



## pmsummer

TEATRO D'AMORE
*Claudio Monteverdi*
L'Arpeggiata
Christina Pluhar - direction
_
Erato_


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven SQ 14 performed by Tokyo SQ.


----------



## Malx

wkasimer said:


> Hiya, Malx - I've only listened to it a couple of times, but am favorably impressed. I'm not a pianist, but it sounds as though she is technically immaculate, but this is not what I'd call a virtuosic Goldberg recording - plenty of beauty of phrasing and dynamic and coloristic variety. Tempi are slightly on the fast side, but not excessively so (some might find variation 25 a bit too brisk, but I'm fine with it). She takes all of the repeats, including the Aria da capo, with some subtle ornamentation.
> 
> Certainly worth hearing if you have any love for Bach on a modern piano.


Thanks for the comments Bill - definitely one to sample given the positive responses from yourself and others.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Malx

This evenings listening so far has featured:

Nielsen, Symphony No4 - New York Philharmonic, Bernstein. (Bernstein being Bernstein largely over the top but an acceptable alternate view on the work).









Novak, Piano Quintet - Radoslav Kvapil with the Kocian Quartet.
I must try and listen to some more Novak - so far what I've heard has been very enjoyable.









Prokofiev, Piano Concerto No3 - Moura Lympany, Philharmonia Orchestra, Walter Susskind.

A wonderful performance of a wonderful concerto - a very good disc.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Haydn keeps my mood up


----------



## Jacred

Johann Nepomuk Hummel, Piano Concerto No. 2 in A minor, Op. 85

Performed by: Stephen Hough


----------



## Malx

Roland De Lassus, Missa "Tous les Regretz" - Huelgas-Ensemble, Paul Van Nevel.

from this boxed set:


----------



## Barbebleu

Sergei Leiferkus singing Mussorgsky.


----------



## philoctetes

O Happy Day


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I've been on a spree of listening to Haydn & Mozart's symphonies lately. I've admired Jacobs' recordings of Mozart's operas for some time now... and quite enjoy these.


----------



## Weston

*Bernstein: Serenade (after Plato: Symposium), for violin, harp, percussion & strings*
Itzhak Perlman/Boston Symphony Orchestra/Seiji Ozawa










You may not hum the themes of this none too serene serenade in the shower, but it is a mostly upbeat pleasant motif cruncher ranging in style from unfamiliar folk inspired melodies to nearly Zappa-esque rapid fire percussion and violin in unison. That may be its biggest drawback. It's all over the place. But I don't mind. I have eclectic taste. The finale is quite a pulse-pounder.

*Stanisław Moniuszko: Bajka (The Fairy Tale): Overture*
Marcin Nałęcz-Niesiołowski / Bialystok Symphony Orchestra










I probably got the album for the Tchaikovsky but this filler piece works well to fill a shortfall in my deep listening selections tonight also. The work is so mainstream romantic you almost know every note before it arrives. But that's okay too. I like formula.

*Sibelius: Tapiola, Op. 112*
Petri Sakari / Iceland Symphony Orchestra










Someday I really should read the Kalevala to get some idea of what half of Finnish repertoire is all about. It sounds fascinating. Meanwhile I'll have to let the music convey its moods and abstract atmospheres. Whatever it conveys, Sibelius takes no prisoners.

*Stenhammar: Chitra, incidental music, Op. 43*
Neeme Järvi / Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra










Riveting lovely music! Being incidental of course there's not a lot of development, but at times the sonority reminds me of Rautavaara somehow. (But why is the bass so booming on this recording? It's distracting. We had pretty good technology in 1989 as I recall.)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler: Symphony 6 (Boulez); Mozart: Requiem (Schreier); Mozart: Piano Recital (Gilels, 1970)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy: La Mer*
Images for orchestra: II. Ibéria
Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune

Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink

For the Saturday nympholepsy tradition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Impromptus.
Murray Perahia.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Granville Bantock: Hebridean Symphony 
Adrian Leaper & the Czecho-Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra *

Streaming for the drive to work - very beautiful on first listen. Can't wait to compare with Handley's recording later tonight after work.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Lalo, Barraud & Chausson: Orchestral Works*

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray.


----------



## MattB

*Bruch: Symphonies 1-3 and Concerto for two pianos*
James Conlon - Gürzenich Orchester Köln
Nathan Twining, Martin Berkofsky, Antal Dorati - London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

​
Schubert: String Quintet in C major, D956
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge in B flat major, Op. 133

Hagen Quartett/ with Heinrich Schiff (cello)


----------



## Pugg

*Schumann*: Cello concerto
Yo-Yo Ma/ Sir Colin Davis.


----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 95485


Three of Gyrowetz' string quartets - he wrote about 60. Haydnesque in more than one way.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Rigoletto*

Hilde Gueden (Gilda), Mario del Monaco (Duke of Mantua), Aldo Protti (Rigoletto), Cesare Siepi (Sparafucile), Piero de Palma (Borsa), Maria Castelli (Countess of Ceprano), Pier Luigi Latinucci (Marullo), Dario Caselli (Count of Ceprano), Fernando Corena (Count of Monterone), Luisa Ribacchi (Giovanna), Lina Rossi (The Duchess's Page), Piero Poldi (Usher), Giulietta Simionato (Maddalena)

Coro e orchestra dell'Accademia di Santa Cecilia, Roma, Alberto Erede


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky's stage works part one.

_The Firebird (L'oiseau de feu)_ - ballet in two scenes (1910), _Petrushka_ - burlesque in four scenes (1911), _The Rite of Spring (Le sacre du printemps)_ - ballet in two parts (orig. 1911-13 with intermittent revisions thereafter), _The Nightingale (Le Rossignol)_ - opera in three acts (after the story by H.C. Andersen) [Libretto: I. Stravinsky and S. Mitussov] (1908/1914), _Renard_ - burlesque in one act for four singers, mimes and chamber orchestra [Libretto: I. Stravinsky after Russian folk sources] (1915-16) and _L'Histoire du soldat (The Soldier's Tale)_ - parable for three speakers, dancer(s) and chamber septet [Libretto: I. Stravinsky and C.F. Ramuz after a Russian folk tale] (1918):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Arensky*:

Suite for two pianos No. 1, Op. 15
Suite for two pianos No. 2 'Silhouettes', Op. 23
Suite for two pianos No. 3 'Variations in C major', Op. 33
Suite for two pianos No. 4, Op. 62
Suite for two pianos No. 5 'Children's Suite', Op. 65

Piano Duo Genova & Dimitrov


----------



## eljr

Zefiro / Gemma Bertagnolli / Alfredo Bernardini
Handel: Venus & Adonis - Cantatas & Sonatas

Release Date March 5, 2010
Duration01:15:10
Genre
Classical
Styles
Vocal Music
Chamber Music


----------



## eljr

J.S. Bach*, Skip Sempé, Capriccio Stravagante ‎- Concerti • Ciaccona • Partita
Label:
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi ‎- 05472 77222 2, Bertelsmann Music Group ‎- 05472 77222 2
Format:
CD, Album 
Country:
Germany
Released:
1993
Genre:
Classical
Style:
Baroque

Recorded in Paris, 1993.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner*: Meistersinger - an orchestral tribute, (arr. Henk de Vlieger)

conducted by Edo de Waart

1. Vorspiel
2. Versammlung der Meistersinger
3. Gesang der Lehrbuben
4. Sachsens Monolog
5. Vorspiel lll
6. Taufspruch
7. Züge der Zünfte
8. Tanz der Lehrbuben
9. Aufzug der Meistersinger
10. Walthers Preislied
11. Schlussgesang
Deux entreactes tragiques, (orch. Henk de Vlieger)
conducted by Otto Tausk

12. Entreacte tragique no. 1 - Allegro
13. Entreacte tragique no. 2 - Allegro con brio

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Edo de Waart


----------



## stejo

Saint-Seans string quartets with Fine Arts quartet


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Concert arias.
KV 272, 369, 374, 528, 578, 583;"Betracht dies Herz und frage mich" aus Grabmusik KV 42; Arias from Idomeneo

Disc 1.
Just arrived.


----------



## Guest

Debussy: La Mer

Haitink with Ravel or Debussy is a real joy to listen to.The recordings are exceptionally good as well.


----------



## Sonata

Piano trios by: Arensky, Borodin, Glinka, Rimsky-Korsakov, Taneyev, and Tchaikovsky.
Excellent chamber music listening


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 52 'Lobgesang'

Musikkollegium Winterthur, Douglas Boyd


----------



## JAS

Friedrich Gernsheim (1839-1916), The Piano Quinters (Oliver Triendl, piano with Gemeaux Quartett, CPO)

Friedrich Gernsheim (1839-1916), Violin Concertos 1 & 2, plus Fantasiestuck for Violin and Orchestra (Linus Roth, violin with Johannes Zurl leading the Hamburger Symphoniker, CPO)















(First time I have tried including images)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Henry Purcell*
The complete secular solo songs
*Barbara Bonney, Susan Gritton, James Bowman, Rogers Covey-Crump, Charles Daniels and Michael George;
The King's Consort, Robert King*
[Hyperion, 2004]

The 3 discs in this box have alternated on my CD player with the Rachmaninov songs below over the past few weeks. They have really captivated me - this is very fine music indeed, and beautifully realised too. I am glad I took a 'punt' on this: it's well out of my usual listening repertoire.










*
Sergei Rachmaninov
Complete Songs*
Were you hiccoughing, Natasha?
Six songs, Op. 8
Six songs, Op. 4
Twelve songs, Op. 14
Twelve songs, Op. 21
Fifteen songs, Op. 26
Fourteen songs, Op. 34
Six songs, Op. 38
Letter to K.S. Stanislavsky
*Andrei Bondarenko (Baritone), Daniil Shtoda (Tenor), Evelina Dobraceva (Soprano),
Justina Gringyte (Mezzo Soprano), Ekaterina Siurina (Soprano), Rodion Pogossov (Baritone),
Alexander Vinogradov (Bass), Iain Burnside (Piano)*[Delphian, 2014]

A very classy release, the complete songs of Rachmaninov seem to blend Russian and French influences intriguingly. The highlight of the 3 disc set for me is the 14 songs, Op. 34 of 1910-12.


----------



## pmsummer

KISS OF PEACE
_Songs from the Dendermonde Manuscript_
*Hidegard von Bingen*
PER-SONAT
Sabine Lutzenberger - soprano, bells
Baptiste Romain - medieval vielles, bowed lyre
_
Christophorus_


----------



## Scopitone

Saturday Symphony
Ludwig Van! He did no harm to anyone. Beethoven just wrote music!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky's stage works part two.

_Pulcinella_ - ballet for three soloists and chamber orchestra [Texts: mainly by G. Federico, extracted from the libretti to two 18th c. operas by G. Pergolesi] (1920), _Mavra_ - opera buffa in one act (after the _The Little House in Kolomna_ by A. Pushkin) [Libretto: B. Cochno] (1922), _Les noces/Svadebka (The Wedding)_ for soloists, choir, four pianos and percussion [Libretto: I. Stravinsky based on Russian wedding songs] (1914-17 and 1919-23) and _Oedipus rex_ - opera-oratorio in two acts (after the tragedy by Sophocles) [Libretto: J. Cocteau] (1927):


----------



## Pugg

*Donizetti: La Fille du Régiment*

Luciano Pavarotti (Tonio), Dame Joan Sutherland (Marie), Spiro Malas (Sulpice), Monica Sinclair (La Marquise), Jules Bruyère (Hortensius), Eric Garrett (Caporale), Edith Coates (La Duchesse)

Royal Opera House Orchestra, Richard Bonynge.


----------



## Vaneyes

For Saturday Symphony listening, *Debussy*: La Mer, recorded 1989.


----------



## Guest

Schubert Lieder 4 CD's with libretto :angel: Gundula janowitz Irwin Cage piano


----------



## Jacred

^Nice, I was just listening to Schubert's 9th Symphony conducted by Furtwangler.


----------



## Judith

OK. I've listened to this one so many times that I feel that the CD is going to wear out, but listening to it again as I love it so much!

Joshua Bell 
Steven Isserlis
ASMF 

Brahms
Double Concerto

From the Album
For the Love of Brahms

I might just buy another copy lol!


----------



## Malx

Vaughan Williams, Fantasia on a theme by Thomas Tallis - BBC So Andrew Davis.

This work benefits from a sizable body of strings, it gets that here along with a sympathetic conductor making for a great listening experience.


----------



## wkasimer

Beethoven Symphonies 1&2, John Nelson:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2010, 2014.


----------



## Malx

Vaughan Williams, String Quartet No2 - Maggini Quartet.

I hadn't listened to this piece for years and is often the case chastised myself for neglecting a lovely work.


----------



## Blancrocher

Chopin: Piano Concertos (Rubinstein); Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated! (Oppens); Prokofiev/Stravinsky: Violin Concertos (Kyung Wha Chung/Previn)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Michael Tippett*
String Quartets No. 1 (1928-43), 2 (1938-43) and 3 (1946)
*Heath Quartet* [Wigmore Hall Live, 2014]

My new disc of the week is this splendid release from the Heath Quartet. I owe my interest in the Tippett string quartets to TC member Sid James (a.k.a. Andre) with whom I had an encouraging and informative pm exchange in my early days at TC. Although I know the Tippett Quartet readings on Naxos, this double-CD of all 5 quartets is in a different league, expressively. I'll leave disc 2 for next week and immerse myself in the first three quartets for now. First impressions - there are some very Beethovenian passages, with much counterpoint and the odd fugue, and the influences of Bartok and Stravinsky also seem clear - very interesting indeed.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> after an absence from my listening-Nielsen,1st and 4th Symphonies performed by Rozhdestvensky and the Royal Stockholm P.O.


....and this evening!.....the 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Anton Bruckner Symphony 1: Günter Wand and Kolner Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester:


----------



## Malx

Christopher Rouse , Symphony No1 - Royal Stockholm PO, Alan Gilbert.

Christopher Rouse, symphonies Nos 3 & 4 - New York Philharmonic, Alan Gilbert.


----------



## Malx

Finally this evening:

James MacMillan, Symphony No2 - Scottish Chamber Orchestra, James MacMillan.

Karlowicz, "Rebirth" Symphony Op7 in E Minor - BBC Philharmonic, Gianandrea Noseda.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## StlukesguildOhio

As always... after listening a great deal to music by various artists and composers... I find myself returning back to Bach:










I think I prefer... if only ever so slightly... Gardiner's recording of "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme", BWV 140... but Suzuki's recording is more than fine.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn:* Concerto in D minor for Violin, Piano and String Orchestra
Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. post.
(second version)

Gidon Kremer & Martha Argerich

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

CD 3 now:
*Beethoven*: Messe C-Dur op. 86; 2 Arien aus „Egmont" op. 84.
They filled up this disc with Brahms, so misplaced, so I skip that one


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel*: Piano Concerto in G major/ Piano Concerto in D major (for the left hand)
Samson François (piano)

Gaspard de la Nuit

Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire, André Cluytens.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann*: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

Fantasiestücke, Op. 73
Adagio and Allegro in A flat major, Op. 70

Stücke im Volkston (5), Op. 102
Romance in A minor, Op. 94 No. 1
(arr. for cello)

Märchenbilder, Op. 113: 1 - nicht schnell
Mischa Maisky (cello), Martha Argerich (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Sonata in A Major for Piano, D. 959

*Mozart*: Rondo in A Minor, K. 511
Charles Rosen.


----------



## chord

La Belle Homicide


----------



## Pugg

​
*Paër: Il Santo Sepolcro* (The Holy Sepulchre)
Preceded by Invito by Giovanni Simon Mayr (1763-1845)

Cornelia Horak (soprano), Miriam Clark (soprano), Vanessa Barkowski (alto), Valer Barna-Sabadus (alto), Thomas Michael Allen (tenor), Klaus Steppberger (tenor), Jens Hamann (bass) & Thomas Stimmel (bass)

Simon Mayr Chorus and Ensemble, Franz Hauk.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky's stage works part three.

_Apollon musagète_ - ballet in two scenes (1927-28 - rev. 1947), _Le baiser de la fée (The Fairy's Kiss)_ - ballet in four scenes after the fairy tale _The Ice-Maiden_ by H.C. Andersen (1928 - rev. 1950), _Perséphone_ - melodrama in three parts for speaker, soloists, chorus and orchestra [Libretto: A. Gide] (1933-34), _Jeu de cartes (Card Game)_ - ballet 'in three deals' (1936-37), _Circus Polka (Composed for a Young Elephant)_ - short work for 'circus elephants and ballerinas' (original piano version 1942 - orchestrated by composer in 1944) and _Scènes de ballet_ - suite of dance movements without scenario (1944):


----------



## Melvin

Hey Pugg!! How do you get your images to post so large like that?

I've been getting this CD from the library every once in a while for the past couple years. Weber's Piano Concertos are great! This recording is very good, are there any others as good as or better than this one? I would love to hear others.


----------



## Guest

Bruckner symphony No.1 Berliner Philarmoniker Eugen Jochum


----------



## Malx

J S Bach, Violin Sonatas BWV 1015 & 1019.

I believe Bach always clears the aural pathways for all music that follows.


----------



## Pugg

*Lizst / Saint-Saëns/ Ravel.*
Liszt:

Funérailles (Harmonies poétiques et religieuses, S. 173 No. 7)
Transcendental Study, S139 No. 10 'Appassionata'
Transcendental Study, S139 No. 11 'Harmonies du soir'
Sonetto 47 del Petrarca (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 4)
Sonetto 104 del Petrarca (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 5)
Sonetto 123 del Petrarca (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 6)

Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit

Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre, Op. 40 based on the transcription by Franz Liszt.

*Yevgeny Sudbin *


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*:Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 53 
Romance in F minor, Op. 11

Itzhak Perlman (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim conducting.


----------



## eljr

Jordi Savall / La Capella Reial de Catalunya / Hespèrion XXI
Lorenzo de' Medici and Maximilian I, 1450 - 1519

Release Date May 26, 2017
Duration01:15:55
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Vocal Music
Recording DateDecember 23, 2016 & January 19, 2017
Recording Location
La Collégiale de Cardona, Catalogne


----------



## elgar's ghost

Fourth and final part of Igor Stravinsky's works for the stage.

_Orpheus_ - ballet in three scenes (1947), _The Rake's Progress_ - opera in three acts [Libretto: W.H. Auden and C. Kallman] (1947-51), _Agon_ - ballet in twelve parts without scenario (1953-57) and _The Flood_ - musical play for televison in one scene [Libretto: R. Craft after the _Book of Genesis_ and the medieval York and Chester Miracle Plays] (1961-62):


----------



## Guest

Beethoven String quartet No.16 Op.135 Alban Berg String Quartet


----------



## Pugg

​*Poulenc*: Piano concerto, for two pianos and Organ concerto.
Rogé/ Deferne/ Hurford.
Charles Dutoit conducting.


----------



## eljr

Hespèrion XXI / Jordi Savall
La Sublime Porte: Voix d'Istanbul 1400-1800

Release Date November 14, 2011
Duration01:19:40
Genre
Classical
Styles
Vocal Music
Chamber Music
Recording DateFebruary 15, 2010
Recording Location
Collégiale de Cardona, Catalogne


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Christ on the mountain of olive trees .
Christina Deutekom/ Nicolai Gedda/ Hans Sotin.


----------



## Vasks

_Wild about William_

*Schuman - Symphony #6 (Keelan/Koch)
Schuman - Piano Concerto (McCabe/Albany)
Schuman - Symphony #7 (Maazel/New World)*


----------



## eljr

Jordi Savall / Hespèrion XXI
Le Livre de la Science de la Musique

Release Date January 12, 2010
Duration01:12:52
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Vocal Music
Recording Location
Collégiale de Cardona (Catalogne)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Così fan tutte, K588*

_Renée Fleming (Fiordiligi), Anne Sofie von Otter (Dorabella)_, Adelina Scarabelli (Despina), Frank Lopardo (Ferrando), Olaf Bär (Guglielmo), Michele Pertusi (Don Alfonso)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## Guest

Frescobaldi - Picchi - De Maque - Merula works for harpsichord and Organ 1970 Gustav Leonhardt


----------



## opus55

Beethoven String Quartet No.5 in A Op.18/5
String Quintet in C, Op.29


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Scopitone

Spotify recommended this one in my "Discover Weekly" playlist.


----------



## Blancrocher

Gould playing the WTC


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1973/4, 1978.


----------



## pmsummer

DIMINUITO
_16th century madrigals, chansons, and instrumentals re-imagined_
*Rolf Lislevand* - lute and direction
with instrumental and vocal ensemble
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Debussy*
Nocturnes, for female chorus & orchestra, L. 91 
Rhapsodie for clarinet & orchestra, L. 116
Jeux, L. 126
La Mer, symphonic sketches for orchestra, L. 109
*Cleveland Orchestra, Pierre Boulez* [DG, 1995]

Saturday symphony duty, but a cool and classy performance from Boulez and the Cleveland orchestra.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Music for happiness and sorrow


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Wyschnegradsky- 24 Preludes in the Quarter-Tone System*

*Josef Christof*


----------



## Faramundo

Distant voices, near emotions...


----------



## jim prideaux

this evening.....

Tubin-4th and 9th Symphonies and Toccata-Musikselskabet 'Harmonien' Bergen and Gothenburg S.O conducted by Neeme Jarvi.

Martinu-1st and 2nd Symphonies-Berlin S.O. conducted by Claus Peter Flor.


----------



## Faramundo

Flowers in the German dew..


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn String Quartets Op. 64 # 5 "The Lark", Op. 3 # 5 "Serenade" and Op. 76 # 2 "Fifths" by Quartetto Italiano:


----------



## Selby

I listened to all 3 discs yesterday. Upon first impression, standout pieces include:

Grabstein für Stephan, Op. 15c (1989)
Samuel Beckett: What is the Word, Op. 30b (1990-91)
Songs of Despair and Sorrow, Op. 18 (1980-94) 
Colindă Baladă, Op. 46 (2010)
Brief Messages, Op. 47 (2011) 
^Which I am currently re-listening to.

This may be the best classical release of the year.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Selby said:


> This may be the best classical release of the year.


I saw this reviewed in the Guardian on Friday - you have been quick off the mark, Selby. This is also very high on my wish list!

Current Listening:

*Jón Leifs*
String Quartet No. 1, Op. 21 'Mors et vita' (1939)
String Quartet No. 2, Op. 36 'Vita et mors' (1948-51)
String Quartet No. 3, 'El Greco', OP. 64 (1965)
*The Yggdrasil Quartet *[BIS, 1995]

This is splendid - touches of both Sibelius and Nielsen, but much that is original and also contemplative. Thanks to Beetzart for (indirectly) suggesting it.


----------



## Guest

Tchaikovsky- Symphony No. 6 
Tchaikovsky- Piano Concerto No. 2 - Ponti/De Froment/Radio Luxembourg 
Sauer - Piano Concerto No. 1 - Hough/Foster/City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra

And highlight of the day:

Dvorák- Cello Concerto - Weilerstein/Dudamel/Simón Bolívar Orchestra, YouTube. Fantastic performance


----------



## dillonp2020

Mahler Symphony no.1 performed by the Berlin Phil under Abbado.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Pietro Locatelli: Concerto Grosso Op. 7 # 1-4:

Igor Ruhadze solo violin & Leader
Daria Gorban solo violin #2
Ivan Iliev (1-4) Annemarie Kostan-Dur solo viola
Pauline Patk solo cello

Ensemble Violini Capricciosi


----------



## dillonp2020

Karol Szymanowski's Masques, Piano Sonata no.3, and his Metopes performed by Piotr Anderszewski.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven String Quartet #9 in C Major Op. 59 # 3 "Rasumovsky" And String Quartet # 11 In F Minor Op. 95 "Serioso" by the Tokyo String Quartet:


----------



## dillonp2020

Shostakovich String Quartets nos. 1-3 performed by the Emerson String Quartet.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I quite like Herreweghe, but I can't say his Schumann really grabbed me. Then again... I must admit I wasn't giving it my whole attention. Nevertheless... for the time being these remain my "go to" discs for Schumann's symphonies:


----------



## Sonata

Beethoven's Third Cello Sonata









Puccini's Turandot


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Gustav Mahler Symphony 2 by Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## deprofundis

Ockay guys i learn today my familly name is pre greco-latin in origin and very ancient , than i learn most of people in the world who has this name or scottish northern scottland and walles, so im not that french after all(what a releif joke please), but ancestry .dot.com dont lie. Only 2% percent live in France.

But this is futile, but maybe i should wear a kilt you know,Im currently listening to *Juan de anchieta,* great classical composer, fairly obscured for thee commoner to classic, whit all do modesty, farewell i thank my friends , follower, friendly strangers, kinfed hearted op ect.
:tiphat:


----------



## Itullian

amazing sound!


----------



## Pugg

*Haydn*: Symphony in D major, Hob. I:96 "The Miracle" • Symphony in C major, Hob. I:97 • Symphony in G major, Hob. I:88


----------



## Selby

It's been Hamelin playing Haydn in the background all day. Side note: can anyone definitively tell me how Hamelin pronounces his name?


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> Puccini's Turandot


The most stunning recording Sutherland ever made out of her Bel Canto repertoire, lonely at the top for another 100 years.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Pergolesi: Stabat Mater*

Margaret Marshall (soprano), Lucia Valentini Terrani (mezzo)

London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*: Symphony 2

On vinyl.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

*Barber*: Symphony No. 1, Piano Concerto
John Browning (piano)
Souvenirs, Op. 28

Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Slat


----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 95542


...............................................


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor*

Dame Joan Sutherland (Lucia), Luciano Pavarotti (Edgardo), Sherrill Milnes (Enrico), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Raimondo), Ryland Davies (Arturo), Huguette Tourangeau (Alisa), Pier Francesco Poli (Normanno)

Chorus & Orchestra of Royal Opera House Covent Garden, Richard Bonynge

Recorded in 1971.


----------



## eljr

Jordi Savall
Biber: Baroque Splendor - Missa Salisburgensis

Release Date August 28, 2015
Duration01:11:30
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateFebruary 11, 2002
Recording Location
The Collegiate Cardona (Catalonia)


----------



## eljr

Jordi Savall / La Capella Reial de Catalunya / Hespèrion XXI
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat

Release Date January 20, 2017
Duration01:11:31
Genre
Classical
Styles
Vocal Music
Recording DateNovember 25, 2013
Recording Location
Santa Maria del Pi, Barcelona en el marc de la VIII temporada El So


----------



## Pugg

Disc 2

*Telemann*: Kantate „Ino" TWV 20: 41

*Händel*: 4 Arien & Duette aus "Der Messias"

*Bach*: 2 Arien aus Weihachtsoratorium BWV 248

The Handel and Bach are extracts from complete recordings.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Granados*: Elisenda

Liliana, lyric poem
arr. Casals
Suite oriental (Suite arabe)
Dani Espasa (piano)

Orquestra Simfònica de Barcelona i Nacional de Catalunya, Pablo González.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Elgar*: Violin concerto / Polonia Symphonic prelude.
Ida Haendel/ John Pritchard.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Eybler*: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

L'Orchestre de Chambre de Genève, Michael Hofstetter.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Suppe - Overture to "Boccaccio" (Paray/Mercury)
J. Strauss, Jr. - Vienna Bonbons Waltz (Boskovsky/London STS)
Tchaikovsky - Serenade for Strings (Ormandy/Columbia)
Borodin - Polovtsian Dances (Ormandy/Columbia)*


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart: Bastien und Bastienne*, K50

Solisten der Wiener Sängerknaben, Georg Nigl, Dominik Orieschnig, David Busch, Ernst Würdinger

Wiener Symphoniker, Uwe Christian Harrer.


----------



## Sonata

*
Missa Solemnis*
I'm afraid I don't have the performer information handy, sorry
I rather enjoy Liszt's choral works.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1986, 1995.


----------



## Guest




----------



## stejo

Grieg, String Quartet Opus 27, Emerson Q.
What a lovely theme in the beginning.


----------



## dillonp2020

Today
Bela Bartok Violin Concerto no.2, Itzhak Perlman and the LSO conducted by Previn.













Sergei Prokofiev Symphony no.1 "Classical", Valery Gergiev conducting the LSO.







Sviatoslav Richter Complete Recordings on DG, Decca, and Phillips Disc 18. Playing Chopin's 10 Preludes, Bacarolle, Nocturne no.4 op.60, and Polonaise-fantaisie in A flat major, also with Liszt's Piano Sonata in B minor.







Hogwood and the AAM "The Bach Recordings" disc 13 containing JS Bach's Coffee Cantata and Peasant Cantata. Both featuring Emma Kirkby (soprano) and Rogers Covey-Crump (tenor), with David Thomas (bass) on the Coffee Cantata.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling a new release. I love The Godfather, and he has enough Bruckner experience that should've made this more competitive than it is. Disappointing. Outer movements are markedly slow. Scherzo's better, but overall a considered purchase is lost. For this recorded work, stick with Jochum (1978), HvK (1966), and Walter (1959). :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Selby said:


> It's been Hamelin playing Haydn in the background all day. Side note: can anyone definitively tell me how Hamelin pronounces his name?
> 
> View attachment 95540
> View attachment 95541
> View attachment 95539


https://forvo.com/word/marc-andré_hamelin/


----------



## Vaneyes

Florestan said:


>


I'm a sucker for a reclining pose.










Up next on the playlist.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 95518
> 
> Music for happiness and sorrow


Opus 71 gets overlooked by too many, and that recording is a dandy. :tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky - songs, piano and chamber works.

_Piano-Rag-Music_ (1919), _Chorale_ (1920), _Les cinq doigts_ (1920-21), _Trois mouvements de Petrouchka_ (1921), Piano Sonata (1924), _Serenade_ (1925), Concerto for Two Pianos (1935), _Tango_ (1940) and Sonata for Two Pianos (1943):

_Faun and Shepherdess_ for mezzo-soprano and orchestra op.2 [Text: A. Pushkin] (1907), _ Two Poems of Paul Verlaine_ for baritone and piano op.9 - version for baritone and orchestra (1910 - arr. 1951), _Two Poems of Konstantin Bal'mont_ for voice and piano - version for voice and small orchestra (1911 - arr. 1954), Three Japanese Lyrics (Trois poésies de la lyrique japonaise) for voice and chamber orchestra [Texts: Akahito/Mazatsumi/Tsaraiuki] (1912-13), _Trois petites chansons_ for voice and piano - version for voice and small orchestera [Texts: Russian folk sources] (1906-13 - arr. 1929-30), _Pribaoutki_ four songs for voice, flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon, violin, viola, cello and double bass [Texts: Russian folk sources] (1914), _Berceuses du chat (Cat's Cradle Songs_ - three songs for contralto and three clarinets [Texts: Russian folk sources] (1915-16), _Four Russian Peasant Songs_ for unaccompanied voices - version for voices and four horns [Texts: Russian folk sources] (1917 - rev. 1954), _Four Songs_ for mezzo-soprano, flute, harp and guitar - arrangements of _Quatre chants russes_ nos.1 & 4 and _Three Tales for Children_ nos.1 & 2 [Texts: Russian folk sources] (1917-19 - arr. 1953-54), _Three Songs from William Shakespeare_ for mezzo-soprano and chamber ensemble (1953), _In Memoriam Dylan Thomas_ for tenor, string quartet, and four trombones [Text: D. Thomas] (1954), _Abraham and Isaac _ - sacred ballad for baritone and orchestra [Texts: _Book of Genesis_] (1962-63), _Elegy for J.F.K._ for mezzo-soprano and three clarinets [Text: W.H. Auden] (1964), _The Owl and the ***** Cat_ for soprano and piano [Text: E. Lear] (1966) and _Requiem Canticles_ for solo contralto and bass voices, chorus and orchestra [Texts: from the Roman Catholic _Requiem Mass_] (1965-66):

_Ragtime_ for eleven instruments (1917-18), Suite from _L'Histoire du soldat_ for violin, clarinet, and piano (1919), Three Pieces for clarinet (1919), Octet for wind instruments (1923), _Duo Concertant_ for violin and piano (1932), _Pastorale_ for soprano and piano - arr. for violin, oboe, English horn, clarinet, and bassoon (orig. 1907 - arr. 1933), _Elegy_ for solo viola (1944), [_Concertino_ for string quartet - arr. for twelve instruments (orig. 1920 - arr. 1952), Septet for clarinet, horn, bassoon, violin, viola, cello, and piano (1952-53) and _Epitaphium_ for flute, clarinet and harp (1959):


----------



## Malx

Nielsen, Symphony No1 - Swedish RSO, Esa-Pekka Salonen.

First play for disc one of a newly arrived boxed set:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## JAS

I neglected to put this in yesterday (so technically not quite "current" listening): Carl Davis' score for the Able Gance film of Napoleon (Kevin Brownlow reconstruction). The score is mostly adapted music by Beethoven, but very well done. And Davis' Eagle of Destiny cue is striking. (This is the recent 2-CD release of the full score.)


----------



## George O

Maurice Ravel (1875-1937)
-Sonata for Violin and Piano (1927)
-Tzigane (1924)

Claude Debussy (1862-1918)
-Sonata for Violin and Piano (1916-1917)
-Clair de lune (Suite bergamasque) (transcription by A. Röljansz)
-Golliwog's Cake-walk (transcription by Jascha Heifetz)
-En bateau (Petite Suite) (transcription by Gaston Choisnel)

András Kiss, violin
Katalin Lakatos, piano

on Hungaroton (Hungary), from 1976

5 stars


----------



## pmsummer

VIOLIN CONCERTO - LONELY WATERS - WHYTHORNE'S SHADOW - CELLO CONCERTO*
*Ernest John Moeran*
_Ulster Orchestra_
Vernon Hadley - conductor
Bournemouth Sinfonietta* 
Norman Del Mar* - conductor
_
Chandos_


----------



## Dr Johnson

Although my introduction to Bruckner was through Georg Tintner's excellent recording of the original 1873 version of Symphony No. 3, I am beginning to appreciate the shorter 1877 version more and more.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Vaneyes said:


> Opus 71 gets overlooked by too many, and that recording is a dandy. :tiphat:


Also by me until now. Was surprised to see the number  I often go for op. 20, 33 & 76 as well as The Seven Last Words...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

And now op. 76 in my Haydn phase. Our cat got home safe after 3 nights in a garage nearby. We were really scared for him. I've learned that Haydn is good for many states of mind


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> Chopin: Piano Concertos (Rubinstein); Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated! (Oppens); Prokofiev/Stravinsky: Violin Concertos (Kyung Wha Chung/Previn)


Re the Rzewski font size, wondering if Jerome has smaller hands.


----------



## bharbeke

I've listened to some incredible music today!

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 (Alfred Brendel)
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy (Sviatoslav Richter)
Beethoven: Symphony No. 8 (Klemperer, Cologne Radio Symphony Orchestra)


----------



## pmsummer

IN SEARCH OF DOWLAND
_Consort Music of John Dowland and Carl Rütti_
Lachrimae
*John Dowland*
Dowland-Suite
*Carl Rütti*
_b_FIVE Recorder Consort
_
Coviello_


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1978 - '80, 1997.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sir Edward Elgar: Symphonies Nos.1 & 2*
Daniel Barenboim & the Staatskapelle Berlin












​
These interpretations of Elgar's Symphonies are phenomenal, a fresh perspective from Barenboim with a pair of powerfully committed performances from the Staatskapelle Berlin.

*Sir Arthur Sullivan: Incidental Music to 'Macbeth' and 'The Tempest', Marmion Overture*
Mary Bevan & Fflur Wyn (Sopranos), Simon Callow (Speaker)
John Andrews & the BBC Concert Orchestra









Arthur Sullivan, in tandem with Granville Bantock has really hooked me in musically and given me great cause to rethink my preferred British Composers.

This recent purchase has really impressed me, although Callow's spoken parts took some getting used to. Once I did however, these performances impressed me greatly and hooked me in. Sullivan really shines in these pieces showing himself to be sensitive to the needs of the texts and an incredible orchestrator.

Like Bantock, Sullivan will be prominent in my listening for some time to come.


----------



## Selby

*Beethoven*
_Brendel_
Piano Sonata No. 23 in F minor, Op. 57, "Appassionata" (1805)
Piano Sonata No. 8 in C minor, Op. 13, "Pathetique" (1799)









*Rzewski*
_Rzewski_
Sonata (1991)


----------



## bigboy

I really like this sonata, I think it successfully marries the tunefulness of turn of the century English composers with some really engaging impressionistic harmonies.


----------



## pmsummer

DAS GLOGAUER LIEDERBUCH
*The Glogau Songbook*, c. 1480
Ensemble Dulce Melos
Sabine Lutzenberger - soprano
Martin Hummel - baritone
Marc Lewon - lute
_
Naxos_


----------



## Weston

^Where have I heard of the Glogauer Liederbuch? The title is haunting me.


----------



## Weston

*19 Piano Pieces I Wish I Could Play*

*Haydn: Keyboard Sonata in C major, Hob.XVI:15 
Haydn: Keyboard Sonata in B flat major, Hob.XVI:17*
Ekaterina Derzhavina, piano










These still sound like Scarlatti in places, almost nothing like the Haydn pf symphony and string quartet fame. How strange that these sonatas should sound so different. There are marvelous crazy "mistakes" in the Bb sonata!

*Brahms: Waltzes, Op. 39, Nos. 1-16*
Gerhard Oppitz, piano










These waltzes are like an explosion of self indulgent bombast after the subtle humor of the preceding Haydn. I never thought of Brahms that way. It's only in contrast. I'm trying to get some of these massive boxed set deals listened through so they don't keep showing up. So it's the entire Op. 29 this time. The waltzes are short -- and awesome once I adjusted to the newer idiom.

*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 12 in A flat major, Op. 26*
Andras Schiff, piano










This is not my favorite Beethoven sonata opening, but Schiff makes all of them sound fantastic, if a bit deliberate. The sonata of course takes it up a few notches after its lackluster opening variations. I'm convinced it had to end at movement four because the piano was either demolished or hopelessly out of tune at that point.


----------



## deprofundis

Greetings everyone, and hello dear mister p.m summer your currently listening look fairly interresting i might grab it, has far has as myself folks, im enjoying new purchsed tonight, tapis rouge s.v.p= red carpet required.

Gilles de Binchois : Chansons ensemble Gilles de Binchois Dominique Vellard ( woaw this is awesome) no wonder he inspired Ockeghem!

Jehan Lescurel a 13th century french ars vetus(first perriod of medieval lore) distinguished gentelman that i did not knew.

Gesualdo :madrigals arrang Igor Stravinsky, i had the album partial now it's complete
Amd the following cd conduct by Marcel Peres and his ensemble Organum : Le Jeux des pèlerin d'emmaus

Now on a non-classical listening i'M listening to Live Skull excellent 1985 released called Bringning home the bait i had it on vynil but the download had live extra track.Live skull were an N.Y.C noise-rock/no wave/ post-punk band, that feel akind to Sonic Youth but like aforred mention did not sell out to the music industry amen to this..

I would like to thanks all of my friends on talk classical , friendly followers, kinded hearted op, benevolant enemy(let's toss a joke shawll we to end this) cheers, i just sunk a black beer very tasty called '' La corriveau''. thank for reading stay tuned, tomorrow im celebrating a friend he was 35 two days ago, a good friend , so im giving him not one but 3 vynils, since i have a big heart

CAN egg benyami(german prog icon) lp
American Devices (local scene 80'' post-punk band) lp
Bohren & der club of gore (a german doom jazz double lp)

Since i cherrish my friend and im not in anyway cheap skate to them, have a good night dearest friends and followers, humans.
:tiphat:


----------



## Weston

Melvin said:


> View attachment 95509
> 
> 
> Hey Pugg!! How do you get your images to post so large like that?


Maybe someone has answered in your inbox, but maybe others could benefit too. On the picture icon you want to use the "From URL" tab and deselect (un-click) the "Retrieve remote file and reference locally." That keeps the image stored on the remote site rather than here on TC, doesn't use up your allotted storage space and protects TC from copyright infringement.

Alternately you can just type "







" and copy and paste the picture location between the brackets.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel*: Water music / music for the Royal fireworks.
Iona Brown/ Sir Neville Marriner.


----------



## Pugg

​
The Carnegie Recital : _Daniil Trifonov_
disc 1


----------



## Pugg

Melvin said:


> View attachment 95509
> 
> 
> Hey Pugg!! How do you get your images to post so large like that?
> 
> I've been getting this CD from the library every once in a while for the past couple years. Weber's Piano Concertos are great! This recording is very good, are there any others as good as or better than this one? I would love to hear others.


http://imgur.com/ 
I am so sorry I didn't see this before, I do use link above these days, it's so simple , just upload, copy past .
You can size and resize any pic you want.


----------



## Ziggabea

Haydn - Cello Concertos


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream*

Lilian Watson (soprano vocals), Delia Wallis (mezzo-soprano vocals), Lillian Watson (soprano vocals), Delia Wallis [4] (mezzo-soprano vocals), Lilian Watson [4] & [14] (soprano vocals), Lillian Watson/Delia Wallis/Finchley Children's Music Group/London Symphony Orchestra/André Previn, André Previn

London Symphony Orchestra (LSO), London Symphony Orchestra, Colin Howard, Finchley Children's Music Group [4] & [14], Finchley Children's Music Group, The London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn


----------



## Pugg

​
For Miss Moffo birthday *Anna Moffo.*

1. La Fille Du Régiment: Chacun le sait, chacun le dit
2. La Damnation de Faust: D'amour l'ardente flamme
3. Hérodiade: "Celui dont la parole....Il est doux, il est bon"
4. Hamlet: Mais quelle est cette belle...À vos jeux, mes amis "Mad Scene"
5. Les Pecheurs de Perles: O Dieu Brahma!
6. Robert le Diable: Robert, toi que j'aime
7. Roméo et Juliette: Je veux vivre dans le rêve
8. Werther: Letter Scene
9. Louise: Depuis le jour


----------



## KenOC

Randall Thompson, Symphony No. 2 in E minor. Leonard Bernstein, NYPO, on the radio. Not familiar with this, but it's pretty good!


----------



## Pugg

​Time for some Spanish piano works:
*Alicia De Larrocha.*
Disc 1


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini: La Bohème*
Robert Merrill (Marcello), Richard Tucker (Rodolfo), Giorgio Tozzi (Colline), Anna Moffo (Mimi), Philip Maero (Schaunard), Adelio Zagonara (Sergente dei doganieri), Mary Costa (Musetta), Giorgio Onesti (Alcindoro), Fernando Corena (Benoit)

Orchestra e Coro del Teatro dell'Opera di Roma, Erich Leinsdorf conducting.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sir Granville Bantock: 'A Pagan Symphony', 'Fifine at the Fair', 'Cuchullan's Lament' (Heroic Balld No.1) and 'Kishmul's Galley' (Heroic Ballad No.2)*
Vernon Handley & the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

Bantock continues to impress with lush, evocative works performed with verve by Handley and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. Just as he did with the Orchestral works of Malcolm Arnold, Arnold Bax and Charles Villiers Stanford, Handley sets the bar incredibly high with his interpretations of Bantock. The RPO for their part respond perfectly and perform with great vigour.

The more I listen, it becomes increasingly difficult to understand how this music doesn't receive more attention and praise than it does.


----------



## eljr

*Theatre of Voices / Paul Hillier / Ars Nova Copenhagen
David Lang: The Little Match Girl Passion*

Release Date June 9, 2009
Duration01:04:54
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss*: Schlussszene aus Capriccio; 4 Letzte Lieder;
*Orff*: 2 Arien aus „Carmina burana"; 
*Mozart*: 4 Arien aus „Le Nozze di Figaro";
4 Sätze aus Messe KV 139 „Waisenhaus"; 
*Mendelssohn*: 2 Arien aus „Paulus" op. 36; Brahms: Ihr habt nun Traurigkeit

Disc 5

This disc contains all extracts from complete recordings and the Four last songs, recorded in Amsterdam.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak:*
String Quartets , disc 3
Panocha Quartet .


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Piano Concertos 12 & 18
Lili Kraus


----------



## Vasks

_A duo of Dimitry on vinyl_

*Shostakovich - Overture to "The Bolt" (M. shostakovich/Melodiya Angel)
Shostakovich - Symphony #6 (Stokowski/RCA)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Spohr*: Overture in C major, Op. 12
Leipziger Kammerorchester, Sebastian Weigle

Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra in A minor, Op. 131
Leipziger Streichquartett, Leipziger Kammerorchester, Sebastian Weigle

Nonet in F major, Op. 31

Ensemble Villa Musica.


----------



## wkasimer

Karel Ancerl conducts overtures:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Rigoletto*

Piero Cappuccilli (Rigoletto), Ileana Cotrubas (Gilda), Plácido Domingo (Il Duca), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Sparafucile), Elena Obraztsova (Maddalena), Hanna Schwarz (Giovanna), Kurt Moll (Monterone), Luigi de Corato (Marullo), Walter Gullino (Borsa), Dirk Sagemuller (Conte di Ceprano), Olive Fredricks (Contessa di Ceprano), Audrey Michael (Un paggio)

Wiener Staatsopernchor Wiener Philharmoniker, Carlo Maria Giulini.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988.


----------



## eljr

*Amy Dickson
Glass*

Release Date January 27, 2017
Duration56:33
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Chamber Music
Recording DateMay 29, 2008 & May 30, 2008
Recording Location
Air Studios, London, UK
Cadogan Hall, London, UK


----------



## eljr

Krzysztof Urbański / NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester
Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 'From the New World'; A Hero's Song Op. 111

Release Date February 10, 2017
Duration01:01:26
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Recording DateDecember 10, 2015 & December 13, 2015
Recording Location
Laeiszhalle, Hamburg


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two great 20th c. German composers tonight.

String Quartet nos. 1-5 (1947/1952/1975-76/1976/1976-77):










_Cardillac_ - opera in three acts [Libretto: F. Lion after the short story _Das Fräulein von Scuderi. Erzählung aus dem Zeitalter Ludwig des Vierzehnten_ by E.T.A. Hoffman] (1926):


----------



## Faramundo

For this stiffling stormy evening..


----------



## Faramundo

*And that one too*









another marvel by Guillaume de Machaut !


----------



## dillonp2020

Sviatoslav Richter Complete Recording on Decca, Phillips, and DG disc 28 containing:
Chopin:
Polonaise-Fantaisie op.61
Etudes op.10 nos. 1 and 12
Ballade no.4 op.52
Debussy:
Estampes
Scriabin:
Piano Sonata no.5 op.53
Rachmaninov:
Preludes op.32 nos. 1 & 2
Preludes op.23 nos. 2,4,5,&7


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

More string quartets here! Now something completely different: György Kurtág


----------



## pmsummer

Dear friend _deprofundis_,

You will not be disappointed in anything coming from the amorphous Early Music collective groups spearheaded by Sabine Lutzenberger, Marc Lewon, and Baptiste Romain (among others). They are turning out the kind of brilliant work we saw Savall, Koopman, and friends churn out 20-30 years ago.


----------



## pmsummer

THE GOLDBERG VARIATIONS
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Glenn Gould - piano
_
Columbia Masterworks_


----------



## Guest

An awesome display of technique as well as musicality. The Toccata was considered unplayable when it was written in 1935, and only recently (in the last 10-12 years) has guitar technique caught up with it. Very good sound.


----------



## Scopitone

Doing some exploring tonight. My queue about to begin:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Selby

*Chopin*
_Hough_
Waltz (No. 20) in F-sharp minor, KKIb/7, "Valse mélancolique" (1838)
Nocturne (No. 2) in E-flat major, Op. 9/2 (1830-32)









*Ravel*
_Rogé_
Valses nobles et sentimentales, M. 61 (1911) 
Pavane pour une infante défunte, M. 19 (1899)


----------



## tortkis

Bunita Marcus: Favorite Works from the 1980's








Adam and Eve (1987) - Marcus and Company: Susan Stenger, flute; Marilyn Gibson, violin; Joshua Gordon, cello; Yui Kwong Chung, percussion; Tom Goldstein, percussion; Sheri Bauer, piano; and Bunita Marcus, conductor
Julia (1989) - Aki Takahashi, piano
Lecture for Jo Kondo (1985) - the SONOR Ensemble of UCSD, Bunita Marcus conducting
Music for Japan (1983) - Ensemble Adapter: Kristjana Helgadóttir, ﬂute; Ingólfur Vilhjálmsson, clarinet; Gunnhildur Einarsdóttir, harp; Marc Tritschler, piano and Matthias Engler, percussion


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch*: Violin concert no 2/ Scottishe fantaisie
Perlman/ Metha.


----------



## Pugg

​
Time for some :
*Bach: Piano concertos*
Martin Stadtsfeld .


----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming*: Poèmes.

Dutilleux: Le Temps l'horloge
World premiere recording
Orchestre National de France, Seiji Ozawa
Sonnets (2) by Jean Cassou

Messiaen: Poèmes pour Mi, books 1 & 2 (complete)

Ravel:Shéhérazade

Renée Fleming (soprano)

Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Alan Gilbert


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> ​*Renée Fleming*: Poèmes.
> 
> Dutilleux: Le Temps l'horloge
> World premiere recording
> Orchestre National de France, Seiji Ozawa
> Sonnets (2) by Jean Cassou
> 
> Messiaen: Poèmes pour Mi, books 1 & 2 (complete)
> 
> Ravel:Shéhérazade
> 
> Renée Fleming (soprano)
> 
> Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Alan Gilbert


another gorgeous cover !


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> another gorgeous cover !


And the programme of songs fits her like a glove, ( smooth leather of course )
And that coming from me , not a expert in that era of music.
( The Ravel is the highlight.)


----------



## Pugg

​
Gardiner conducting Mendelssohn.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: Arias and Exultate Jubilate.

Maria Bayo.


----------



## Pugg

*Strauss, J, II: Die Fledermaus*

Hilde Güden (Rosalinde), Eberhard Wächter (Eisenstein), Giuseppe Zampieri (Alfred), Rita Streich (Adele), Gerhard Stolze (Orlofsky), Peter Klein (Blind), Walter Berry (Falke), Erich Kunz (Frank), Josef Meinrad (Frosch), Elfriede Ott (Ida)

Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Recorded: Sofiensaal, Vienna, June 1960.


----------



## Judith

Selby said:


> *Chopin*
> _Hough_
> Waltz (No. 20) in F-sharp minor, KKIb/7, "Valse mélancolique" (1838)
> Nocturne (No. 2) in E-flat major, Op. 9/2 (1830-32)
> 
> View attachment 95590
> 
> 
> *Ravel*
> _Rogé_
> Valses nobles et sentimentales, M. 61 (1911)
> Pavane pour une infante défunte, M. 19 (1899)
> 
> View attachment 95589


Have the Chopin album. Love it. Only Stephen can perform them the way I like them!


----------



## Judith

This morning listening to:-

Beethoven
Cello Sonata in A Major
Steven Isserlis
Robert Levin

Love this one. Saw Steven perform this one live at two of the recitals I had been to!


Brahms Violin Concerto
Schumann Violin Concerto
Joshua Bell
The Cleveland Orchestra
Conducted by Christoph von Dohnanyi
Brahms fascinates me so much, and recently got into Schumann after one of my favourite musicians kept posting about him in his tweets. Gave me the inspiration!


----------



## eljr

Matt Haimovitz
Orbit: Music for Solo Cello

listening to several cuts from this 3 cd set

Release Date August 14, 2015
Duration03:44:36
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording DateOctober 11, 2002
Recording Location
CBGB New York City, NY
Église Saint-Augustin, Saint-Augustin, Quebec, Canada
Multi-Media Room, Schulich School of Music, McGill University, Montreal, Canada
Paroisse Saint-Joseph de Rivière-des-Prairies in Montreal, Quebec
Signature Sounds Studios, Palmer, MA
Sonic Temple Studio, Roslindale, MA
The Planet Studios, Montréal, Québec; Paroisse Saint-Augustin-des-Deux-Montagnes, St-Augustin, Québec; Salle Pierre Mercure, UQUAM, Montréal, Quebec, Canada


----------



## eljr

Marc Albrecht / Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra
Brahms: Piano Quartet Op. 25 - Orchestrated by Arnold Schönberg

Release Date August 14, 2015
Duration51:01
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Recording DateAugust, 2014
Recording Location
NedPho-Koepel in Amsterdam, The Netherlands


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Thanks to an article about 21st century music in the 21st century music thread I further checked out composer Gabriela Lena Frank. She has written for guitar & string quartet and even won a Latin Grammy for it! I bought the album with her winning piece "Inca Dances" on iTunes. Big time heroes Manuel Barrueco and Cuarteto Latinoamericano are the artists. NICE


----------



## SiegendesLicht

eljr said:


> Krzysztof Urbański / NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester
> Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 'From the New World'; A Hero's Song Op. 111
> 
> Release Date February 10, 2017
> Duration01:01:26
> Genre
> Classical
> Styles
> Symphony
> Recording DateDecember 10, 2015 & December 13, 2015
> Recording Location
> Laeiszhalle, Hamburg


An obligatory question: how do you like the Hamburgers' playing?


----------



## Pugg

*Rachmaninov: Vespers*, Op. 37

Phoenix Chorale & Kansas City Chorale, Charles Bruffy


----------



## eljr

Miguel Harth Bedoya / Norwegian Radio Orchestra
Jimmy López: Perú Negro; Synesthésie; Lord of the Air; América Salvaje

Release Date August 14, 2015
Duration01:06:52
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Recording Location
NRK Store Studio, Oslo, Norway


----------



## eljr

Pugg said:


> *Rachmaninov: Vespers*, Op. 37
> 
> Phoenix Chorale & Kansas City Chorale, Charles Bruffy


this looks very enticing...


----------



## Pugg

eljr said:


> this looks very enticing...


It is, the recording is stunning, please see 
http://www.talkclassical.com/36728-rachmaninov-all-night-vigil-3.html
last reply.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: Piano concertos.
_András Schiff _


----------



## Pugg

*Gluck*: 3 Arias from „Orfeo ed Euridice";
*Mozart*: 6 Arias „Cosi fan tutte"
* Beethoven*: Arias from „Fidelio"

Disc 7
Some pieces are from complete recordings.


----------



## Vasks

_On today's turntable_

*Stockhousen - Gruppen (Maderna/DGG)*


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Violin Concerto in D Major, Op.61/ *Mozart*: Violin Concerto No.4 
Herman Krebbers


----------



## eljr

Nicholas McGegan
Arne: Alfred

Release Date September 6, 1999
Duration01:16:10
Genre
Classical
Styles
Opera


----------



## eljr

Pugg said:


> It is, the recording is stunning, please see
> http://www.talkclassical.com/36728-rachmaninov-all-night-vigil-3.html
> last reply.


Thank you, just ordered it.


----------



## eljr

SiegendesLicht said:


> An obligatory question: how do you like the Hamburgers' playing?


I enjoyed this album although I did not do critical listening.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Umberto Giordano: Andrea Chenier*
Luciano Pavarotti, Montserrat Caballe, Leo Nucci, Astrid Varnay, Christa Ludwig

National Philharmonic Orchestra, Riccardo Chailly.


----------



## Pugg

eljr said:


> Thank you, just ordered it.


I am sure you like it, we 'll see it in time passing by when arrived.


----------



## Sonata

Mozart: Il Re Pastore


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

http://site-323590.bcvp0rtal.com/detail/videos/new-on-dso-replay/video/5330133056001/gabriela-lena-frank-walkabout:-concerto-for-orchestra?autoStart=true
Pretty new piece by my favorite composer today, Gabriela Lena Frank. "Walkabout-Concerto for Orchestra"


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1979.


----------



## jim prideaux

just arrived in the post-Dvorak Cello Concerto and Tchaikovsky Rococo Variations performed by Truls Mork,Mariss Jansons and the Oslo P.O.......second hand and pristine-hope it is as good as Jansons and the Oslo P.O recordings of the same composers symphonies.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1983.










Related:

http://www.limelightmagazine.com.au/news/martha-argerich-cancels-athens-concert

Get well soon, Martha.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Haydn: Prussian Quartets, opus 50 played by Tokyo String Quartet on DG vinyl


----------



## Merl

A pair of excellent recordings. Only listened to the first 5 symphonies but these two are really impressive.


----------



## chill782002

Beethoven's two final sonatas performed by Paul Badura-Skoda on a fortepiano built around the time they were written.


----------



## Merl

I've been giving Norrington's recordings of Schubert another go too. Listened to Symhonies 4 & 6 before. Norrington's accounts are a nice middle line between the joy of Menuhin's reading and the bombastic grandeur of Barenboim. Still think it's missing summat tho. Still a very fine account.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphonies Nos. 24, 25, 30. Josquin, Missa Hercules Dux Ferrariae*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Pretty new piece by my favorite composer today, Gabriela Lena Frank. "Walkabout-Concerto for Orchestra"


I have her recording of Hilos. I have been ignoring it for some reason. I need to dig it out again.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

http://site-323590.bcvp0rtal.com/detail/videos/living-composers/video/5153656398001/ferran-cruixent-big-data?autoStart=true&page=1
Ferran Cruixent (b. 1976) with "Big Data" (2016) here. Think this is captivating and even audience friendly contemporary music. The more you look the more you see, regarding looking for new music...


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sir Granville Bantock: "The Cyprian Goddess" (Symphony No3), "The Helena Variations" and "Dante & Beatrice"
Vernon Handley & the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra *

CD3 of Handley's Bantock set on Hyperion continues to set a high bar in Bantock's music. The RPO perform with such élan. Both the Composer and the Performers shine brightly here.


----------



## pmsummer

JOSQUIN
_Missa Hercules Dux Ferrariae / Motets_
*Josquin Desprez*
The Hilliard Ensemble
Paul Hillier - director
_
Erato Veritas_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

http://site-323590.bcvp0rtal.com/detail/videos/living-composers/video/5193920299001/jaakko-kuusisto-violin-concerto?autoStart=true
Did this guy, Jaakko Kuusisto (b. 1974) try to write a new Sibelius' Violin concerto? Anyways, I'm listening


----------



## Scopitone

Now streaming on Spotify:










I am listening to the Webern and Berg pieces.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2011.


----------



## JAS

About to go in the player, a purchase made at a recent recommendation on TC: Ruggiero Ricci Plays Brahms Violin Concerto (with the Sinfonia of London conducted by Norman del Mar).









It is hard to obtain a copy in decent condition at a reasonable price. I had to pay a moderately unreasonable price.


----------



## Scopitone

Now streaming on Spotify:


----------



## dillonp2020

Currently: 
Gustav Mahler Symphony no.2 performed by the Lucerne Festival Orchestra under the baton of Claudio Abbado, with Eteri Gvazava (soprano), and Anna Larsson (contralto). 







On queue:
Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony no.15 performed by the London Symphony Orchestra under Mstislav Rostropovich.







Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: Symphony no.6 performed by the London Philharmonic under Mstislav Rostropovich.







Carl Nielsen: Symphonies nos. 4&5 performed by the San Francisco Symphony under Herbert Bloomstedt. 







Jean Sibelius: Symphony nos. 2&7 performed by the Boston Symphony Orchestra under Colin Davis.


----------



## WVdave

Listening to a very interesting Beethoven Missa Solemnis LP from Otto Klemperer -- on the VOX label -- about 35 minutes per side, for an album from the mid-50's!


----------



## Scopitone

Now streaming on Spotify:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2005.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Gabriela Lena, Hilos*

A spirited recording from our local ALIAS Ensemble.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn:* Piano trios
Beaux Arts Trio
Disc 4


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

WVdave said:


> Listening to a very interesting Beethoven Missa Solemnis LP from Otto Klemperer -- on the VOX label -- about 35 minutes per side, for an album from the mid-50's!
> 
> View attachment 95622


Good to have you amongst us, welcome and have fun.


----------



## Scopitone

Now streaming on Spotify:










Ives String Quartets 1 & 2
Juilliard String Quartet


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony no 6
Riccardo Muti conducting.


----------



## KenOC

The Hammerklavier, Igor Levit. A very good one!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony No. 3

Kelley O'Connor (mezzo-soprano)

Dallas Symphony Orchestra, Women of the Dallas Symphony Chorus & Children's Chorus of Greater Dallas, Jaap van Zweden


----------



## Pugg

KenOC said:


> The Hammerklavier, Igor Levit. A very good one!


I've just suggest this one in another thread about this sonata , not sure about the metronome though.


----------



## KenOC

Pugg said:


> I've just suggest this one in another thread about this sonata , not sure about the metronome though.


Yes indeed, your post there made me spin it up. And a good 'un it is!

I'm not terribly concerned about metronome marks. I recently bought another set where the Hammerklavier is bravely taken at Beethoven's markings, but the pianist hashes it. Much better if he had taken it at a speed he could manage...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*: Piano Concerto in G minor, Op. 33
Carlos Kleiber

*Schubert*: Fantasie in C major, D760 'Wanderer'

Sviatoslav Richter (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Roberto Devereux*

Nelly Miricioiu, José Bros, Sonia Ganassi, Roberto Frontali

Orchestra & Chorus of The Royal Opera House Covent Garden, Maurizio Benini.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner*: Die Walküre (1. Akt)
From the Karajan recording.
CD 9


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Piano Concerto No.2 in B Flat / *Schumann*: Fantasie, Op.17

Julius Katchen.


----------



## pmsummer

LE PHENIX - LES DELICES DE LA SOLITUDE, OP. 20 - CONCERTO NO. 1 FOR ORGAN
*Michel Corrette*
Musica Franca
Terry McKenna - baroque guitar
Fraser Jackson - contrabassoon
Nadina Mackie Jackson - solo bassoon
Mathieu Lussier - bassoon
Kathleen McClean - bassoon
Paul Jenkins - harpsichord, organ​_
MSR_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chabrier*: "Rhapsody: "Espana ""
New York Philharmonic (January 21, 1963 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)
*Falla*:"El Amor Brujo"
[Soloist] Marilyn Horne (Ms), New York Philharmonic,
"Celebration Fanfare"
New York Philharmonic
(November 29, 1976 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)
Falla:
"La vida breve - Interlude and Dances" (February 16, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center),
"El Sombrero de tres picos Suite No. 1" (November 23, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center),
" El Sombrero de tres picos Suite No. 2" (New York November 6, 1961),
"Ritual Fire Dance from "El Amor Brujo"" (February 16, 1965 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## eljr

Charles Bruffy / Kansas City Chorale / Phoenix Chorale
Rachmaninoff: All-Night Vigil

Release Date March 2, 2015
Duration01:15:26
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateMay 24, 2014 - May 26, 2014
Recording Location
Cathedral of St Peter the Apostle, Kansas City, Kansas


----------



## Sonata

Cavalleria Rusticana


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach/ Gould.*
stunning!


----------



## Vasks

*W. S. Bennett - The Wood Nymphs Overture (Braithwaite/Lyrita)
Stanford - Songs of the Sea (Hickox/Chandos)
Elgar - Pomp & Circumstance March #2 (Menuhin/Virgin)*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2012.


----------



## deprofundis

I bought several goodies:

Lassus more than anything, so here what im currently listening dear kind folks of talk classical

Orlandus Lassus: missa osculetur me conducted by the mighty Peter Phillips and his Tallis scholars(were can i go wrong wwhit this release gimell(label) release are always top notch

Lassus : chansons Conducted by Dominique Visse on musique d'abord label

Pedro Escobar( not the fameous dealer, deprofundis toss a joke in) the classical composer of renaissance portugal conducted by Dominique Vellard , and his Gilles de Binchois ensemble.

And ( glorious dramatic drum roll follow by a violent crash cymbal) Alexander Agricola conducted by the talented mister Paul Van Nevel.

Have a nice day.

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Donizetti*: Le Convenienze ed Inconvenienze Teatrali

Bruno De Simome, Cristina Rubin, Elisabetta Andreani, Bruno Lazzaretti, Maria Costanza Nocentini et al
F.M. Carminati conducting


----------



## Scopitone

Wasn't sure what I felt like this morning. I have been listening a little to John Adams Other Mary oratorio. But I was browsing the Beethoven string quartet offerings, and this piano album showed up as a recommended. I don't listen to nearly enough piano, so I am going with this one for a bit.


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Tchaikovsky*: Symphony no 6
> Riccardo Muti conducting.


Have this set myself!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## distantprommer

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mahler*: Symphony No. 3
> 
> Kelley O'Connor (mezzo-soprano)
> 
> Dallas Symphony Orchestra, Women of the Dallas Symphony Chorus & Children's Chorus of Greater Dallas, Jaap van Zweden


I am a collector of Mahler 3 and have many performances on CD or download. I have not purchased this One yet. Is it any good; worthwhile to get a feel of Jaap van Zweden's approach?


----------



## classical yorkist

Larrocha playing Granados Goyescas. Just amazing.


----------



## bharbeke

Mendelssohn: String Octet in E-flat, Op. 20 (Hausmusik London)

This rocked my socks this morning.


----------



## Guest

Wonderful playing and sound.


----------



## pmsummer

CANCIONERO
_Music for the Spanish Court 1470-1520_
*The Dufay Collective*

_Avie_


----------



## Malx

Nielsen, Symphony No3 "Symphonia espansiva" - Swedish RSO, Esa-Pekka Salonen.

So far I am enjoying Salonen's way with Nielsen, not as lush as others, orchestral detail more to the fore but not lacking feeling. The first movement of this symphony works particularly well.
An enjoyable bargain box so far - but like so many boxes it meant some duplication. Fortunately only one disc - the well respected Nielsen/Sibelius Violin Concerto disc featuring Cho-Liang Lin.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

String quartet music by Missy Mazzoli called "Death Valley Junction" played by Jasper String Quartet.


----------



## pmsummer

TERPSICHORE 1612: DANCES 
MUSAE SIONIAE
MOTETS
*Michael Praetorius*
The Early Music Consort of London
David Munrow - director
_
EMI_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1953 - '61.


----------



## Vaneyes

classical yorkist said:


> Larrocha playing Granados Goyescas. Just amazing.


EMI, Decca, RCA?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Trios Nos. 1 and 2*

I understand their previous recording of these trios is even better, but this one is lovely in itself.


----------



## pmsummer

TEATRO LIRICO
_Sonatas and Dances from 17th Century Italy and Slovakia_
*Teatro Lirico*
Milos Valent - violin, viola
Maxine Eilander - Spanish and Italian harps
Erin Headley - viola da gamba, lirone
Stephen Stubbs - baroque guitar, chitarrone, director​_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Vaneyes

distantprommer said:


> I am a collector of Mahler 3 and have many performances on CD or download. I have not purchased this One yet. Is it any good; worthwhile to get a feel of Jaap van Zweden's approach?


I'm a minimalist as far as collecting multiple recs of a work, so I have to say no. 

To the point, from sampling, it's a leisurely stroll far outdone by LB (Sony), Horenstein (Unicorn), and Haitink (Xmas matinee concert). This is an average recorded M3, no more.

I thought "Kate" said it well in The Guardian (linked), and she heard more of the rec than I did. A couple of reviewers mentioned the recessed sound. I've heard worse, but it is compounded when attacks are less pronounced.

https://www.theguardian.com/music/2...no-3-review-van-zweden-brings-unambiguous-joy


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1993 - '99.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Investigating new music again


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm having a piano concerto night. I just listened to Rachmaninov's piano concerto's 1,2 and 3. Now I'm going to listen to Saint Saens PC No 2.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saëns* : Chamber works.

Disc 1
The Nash Ensemble


----------



## Pugg

distantprommer said:


> I am a collector of Mahler 3 and have many performances on CD or download. I have not purchased this One yet. Is it any good; worthwhile to get a feel of Jaap van Zweden's approach?


I remember reading this quote once and it's exactly my thoughts either.



> "the appeal of Jaap van Zweden is his lack of pomp or histrionics, his no-nonsense rigour, his steady hand. Yet while his control is impressive, this isn't the most exciting Mahler 3. He plots a clean path through the sprawling first movement and makes the climax an unambiguous joy." The Guardian, 7th April 2016 ***


----------



## Pugg

Dave Whitmore said:


> I'm having a piano concerto night. I just listened to Rachmaninov's piano concerto's 1,2 and 3. Now I'm going to listen to Saint Saens PC No 2.


Who's playing Dave?


----------



## deprofundis

Tonight ladie's & gentelmen im a compulsive listener and buyer of fanboy of scandinavia yes because tonight i bought
*Nordic voice (ensemble cd called audien
Jon Leifs geysir
An Icelandic anthology on bis(label

and early polyphony ars vetus obscur names on a cd called: Carmina Gallicia* : latin songs of the 12th century woaw major


----------



## Pugg

​Bach: Violin and double concerto.
You can see who's playing.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Triple Concerto for Piano, Violin, and Cello in C major, Op. 56

David Oistrakh (violin), Mstislav Rostropovich (cello) & Sviatoslav Richter (piano)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

*Brahms*: Double Concerto for Violin & Cello in A minor, Op. 102

David Oistrakh (violin) & Mstislav Rostropovich (cello)

Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell


----------



## Pugg

The Pleasure of Their Company.
Wonder full song programme.

Kathleen Battle Soprano , Christopher Parkening, Guitar.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn: The Creation*

Gundula Janowitz, Christa Ludwig, Fritz Wunderlich, Werner Krenn, Walter Berry, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau

Wiener Singverein & Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## eljr

Binchois Consort / Andrew Kirkman
Music for the 100 Years' War

Release Date March 31, 2017
Duration01:16:25
Genre
Classical
Styles
Vocal Music
Recording DateJanuary 7, 2016 - January 9, 2016
Recording Location
Ascot Priory, Ascot, Berkshire


----------



## eljr

Khatia Buniatishvili / Paavo Järvi
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 3

Release Date March 10, 2017
Duration01:10:27
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Recording DateNovember 11, 2016 & November 12, 2016
Recording Location
Dvorák Hall, Rudolfinum, Prague, Czech Republic


----------



## classical yorkist

I'm going to search out some more Roussel


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert* : Lieder
Disc 1
Robert Hol bas-baritone.


----------



## hpowders

Bach Complete Sonatas & Partitas for Unaccompanied Violin
Midori

I have close to 20 different interpretations of this timeless music, but this one takes pride of place.

Committed, modern performances, modern pitch, HIP-influenced-hardly a trace of vibrato, delightful, unobtrusive, tastefully applied ornamentation. All repeats taken.

Nobody has ever brought tears to my eyes with the great C Major Sonata opening Adagio..until Midori.

I never realized she is this good...and she's not...she's great!!!My first encounter with her violin playing. Dumb me!! 

One of the finest performances ever of this timeless, magnificent music.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak:*
String Quartets , disc 4
Panocha Quartet


----------



## Guest

I am going to watch this video,I think that I listen again to the whole ring in the coming weeks.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach/ & Vivald*i : Violin Concertos 
Midori / Zukerman / St Paul 
Chamber Orchestra / Zukerman


----------



## Vasks

*Lange-Muller - Overture to "Renaissance" (Atzmon/BIS)
Nielsen - String Quartet #1 (Oslo/Naxos)
Borresen - Serenade for Horn, Strings and Timpani (Schmidt/cpo)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Romberg*:

Cello Concerto No. 1, Op. 2 in B flat major
Cello Concerto No. 5, Op. 30 in F sharp minor

Davit Melkonyan (cello)

Koelner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens


----------



## eljr

Giedré Dirvanauskaité / Gidon Kremer / Daniil Trifonov
Preghiera: Rachmaninov Piano Trios

Release Date February 24, 2017
Duration01:07:03
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording DateMay 1, 2015 - May 3, 2015
Recording Location
Echternach/Luxembourg, Trifolion


----------



## Pugg

​*Bellini: Norma
*
Elena Souliotis (Norma), Fiorenza Cossotto (Adalgisa), Mario Del Monaco (Pollione), Carlo Cava (Oroveso), Athos Cesarini (Flavio) & Giuliana Tavolaccini (Clotilde)

Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Silvio Varviso


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1987/8, 1994.


----------



## chill782002

One of the nicest Sibelius 2nds that I've heard.


----------



## bharbeke

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" (Charles Munch, Boston Symphony Orchestra)

Fantastic playing and sound are found here.


----------



## distantprommer

Just discovered a composer previously unknown to me: Giovanni Stefano Carbonelli, aka John Stephen Carbonell (1690-1772), an Italian in London. He married an English lady and became a prosperous wine merchant. He left little music behind, but what there is, is excellent.

Listening to a new CD: Giovanni Stefano Carbonelli- Sonate da Camera, Nos 1-6
Bojan Cicic, The Illyria Consort.


----------



## Guest

This new recording by the San Francisco Symphony conducted by MTT is available only as a digital download. I opted for the 24 bit/192k version--sounds superb and is very well performed.


----------



## hpowders

bharbeke said:


> Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" (Charles Munch, Boston Symphony Orchestra)
> 
> Fantastic playing and sound are found here.


Everything recorded by Munch/BSO is gold!


----------



## Malx

Zelenka, Litaniae Lauretanae - Nancy Agenta, Michael Chance, Christoph Pregardien, Gordon Jones, Kammerchor Stuttgart, Tafelmusic, Freider Bernius.


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven Violin Concerto
Vadim Repin, violin
Vienna Philharmonic
Riccardo Muti

I can't recommend this performance. Fussy tempo manipulations; unnecessarily slow; flacid opening timpani strokes, barely audible.

If you don't like the work, why record it?


----------



## distantprommer

Pugg said:


> I remember reading this quote once and it's exactly my thoughts either.


Thanks. I think I will give it a go. There is always room for one more.


----------



## distantprommer

Vaneyes said:


> I'm a minimalist as far as collecting multiple recs of a work, so I have to say no.
> 
> To the point, from sampling, it's a leisurely stroll far outdone by LB (Sony), Horenstein (Unicorn), and Haitink (Xmas matinee concert). This is an average recorded M3, no more.
> 
> I thought "Kate" said it well in The Guardian (linked), and she heard more of the rec than I did. A couple of reviewers mentioned the recessed sound. I've heard worse, but it is compounded when attacks are less pronounced.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/music/2...no-3-review-van-zweden-brings-unambiguous-joy


I have decided to give it a try. As I stated, there is always room for one more.


----------



## Guest

Almost Julian Bream-like interpretations with very good sound.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

hpowders said:


> View attachment 95644
> 
> 
> Bach Complete Sonatas & Partitas for Unaccompanied Violin
> Midori
> 
> I have close to 20 different interpretations of this timeless music, but this one takes pride of place.
> 
> Committed, modern performances, modern pitch, HIP-influenced-hardly a trace of vibrato, delightful, unobtrusive, tastefully applied ornamentation. All repeats taken.
> 
> Nobody has ever brought tears to my eyes with the great C Major Sonata opening Adagio..until Midori.
> 
> I never realized she is this good...and she's not...she's great!!!My first encounter with her violin playing. Dumb me!!
> 
> One of the finest performances ever of this timeless, magnificent music.


Hey! Did you hear Ingrid Matthews recording of them? She caught me by surprise once, never heard of her before. I haven't heard Midori's album, but I saw her live in San Francisco in my student days.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## hpowders

Beethoven Violin Concerto
Zino Francescatti, violin
Columbia Symphony
Bruno Walter

From the opening sharply articulated timpani thwacks, you know you are in for an inspired performance.

One of the finest performances ever recorded of this great concerto.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mozart SQ 20 performed by Alan Berg Quartet.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mozart Symphony 40 James Levine.


----------



## hpowders

Schoenberg Piano Concerto
Mitsuko Uchida, piano
Cleveland Orchestra
Pierre Boulez

The most hauntingly beautiful piano concerto written in the twentieth century.

Definitive performance.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Pugg said:


> Who's playing Dave?


Rachmaninove piano concerto 1 pianist was Bernard Haitink. PC2 was Cristina Ortiz and PC 3 was Bernard Haitink again. They were all good performances.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Music for the Easter Liturgy*


----------



## rhubarbsuburb

hpowders said:


> Everything recorded by Munch/BSO is gold!


Having spent years honing my CD collection down to one or two favorite recordings of specific works, I recently started buying these box sets of re-releases, including the first set of RCA Living Stereo, which includes many performances with Munch and the BSO, none of which were already in my collection. Wowzers! Terrific performances each and every one, and simply remarkable sonics for mid and late 50s recordings. What a pleasure it must have been to hear them live.


----------



## hpowders

rhubarbsuburb said:


> Having spent years honing my CD collection down to one or two favorite recordings of specific works, I recently started buying these box sets of re-releases, including the first set of RCA Living Stereo, which includes many performances with Munch and the BSO, none of which were already in my collection. Wowzers! Terrific performances each and every one, and simply remarkable sonics for mid and late 50s recordings. What a pleasure it must have been to hear them live.


Yes. The sound is better on those Munch/BSO discs than the mediocre digital sound we get today.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

From the Haydn/Dorati Decca lp series with the Philharmonia Hungarica---Symphonies 49 to 56


----------



## hpowders

Schoenberg Violin Concerto

Hilary Hahn, violin

Swedish Radio Symphony

Esa-Pekka Salonen

Amazing performance by Ms. Hahn of one of the better violin concertos of the twentieth century.

Too bad the performance of the Sibelius concerto is nothing special, and what is it doing here anyway? The Berg Violin Concerto would have been the appropriate discmate.


----------



## Pugg

*Diamond: Symphony No. 2 *

Symphony No. 4

Seattle Symphony Orchestra, Gerard Schwarz

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Pugg

Haydn67 said:


> From the Haydn/Dorati Decca lp series with the Philharmonia Hungarica---Symphonies 49 to 56
> 
> View attachment 95660


Nice to see how the original covers are, still very good set by Dorati .


----------



## Sonata

Beethoven symphony #9, conducted by Karajan









Beverly Sills : Plaisir d'amour


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Pugg said:


> Nice to see how the original covers are, still very good set by Dorati .


Yes, there's something special about the vinyl lp covers. By the way, I've re-evaluated Dorati's Haydn: Consistently enjoyable, superbly musical performances.


----------



## Pugg

​
_Various composers: trumpet concertos /Håkan Hardenberger
_


----------



## Casebearer

LIstening to Willem Tanke's performance of Livre du Saint Sacrement by Olivier Messiaen performed at the Adema/Schreurs organ in the St. Bavo Cathedral in Haarlem.


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart/Verdi / Strauss* : Arias.
*Renée Flemimg* / Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano concerto 27
Murray Perahia.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky - a (nearly) complete survey of the post-WWI orchestral/ensemble works.

_Symphonies of Wind Instruments_ for 24 players (1920), _Suite no.2_ for chamber orchestra - arrangement of _Trois pièces faciles_ and _Cinq pièces faciles no.5_ for piano duet (orig. 1915/17 - arr. 1921), _Suite no.1_ for chamber orchestra - arrangement of _Cinq pièces faciles nos.1-4_ for piano duet (orig. 1917 - arr. 1925), Concerto for piano and wind Instruments (1923-24 - rev. 1950), _Capriccio_ for piano and orchestra (1926-29), _Symphony of Psalms_ - for chorus and orchestra (1930), Concerto in D for violin and orchestra (1931), _The Star Spangled Banner_ - orchestral arrangement (1941), _Dumbarton Oaks_ - concerto in E-flat for chamber orchestra (1937-38), _Danses concertantes_ for chamber orchestra (1941-42), _Four Norwegian Moods_ for orchestra (1942), _Ode_ for orchestra (1943), _Scherzo à la russe_ for orchestra (1944), _Symphony in Three Movements_ (1942-45), _Ebony Concerto_ for clarinet and jazz band (1945), Concerto in D for string orchestra (1946), _Greeting Prelude [for Pierre Monteaux's 80th Birthday]_ (1955), _Movements_ for piano and orchestra (1958-59), _8 Instrumental Miniatures_ for 15 Players - arrangement of _Les cinq doigts_ for piano (orig. 1921 - arr. 1963), _Variations [Aldous Huxley in Memoriam]_ (1963-64) and _Canon on a Popular Russian Tune_ (1965):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Part songs et al.
Danco / Tear /Elizabethan singers
Louis Halsey piano.


----------



## Pugg

​* Bernstein: A Quiet Place.
*
( including Trouble in Thaiti )

Beverly Morgan, Wendy White, Peter Kazaras, Chester Ludgin, John Brandsetter, Edward Crafts; Jean Kraft, Louise Edeiken, Kurt Ollmann, Mark Thompsen

Austrian Radio Symphony Orchestra; Leonard Bernstein, conductor.


----------



## eljr

Jordi Savall / Hespèrion XXI / La Capella Reial de Catalunya
Carlos V: Mille Regretz, La Canción del Emperador

Release Date December 12, 2000
Duration01:16:15
Genre
Classical
Styles
Vocal Music


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Pugg

​ *Brahms*: Symphonies NO. 2 & 3

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan
DG 1964/1965


----------



## Merl

One of my first Naxos CDs, way back, and a desert-island disc for me. Don't know why it's took me so long to dig it out and play it. Mr Bogar may not have been a household name but the playing he got from the Budapest forces on this one was superb. Amazing disc.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez*

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin
Invocación y danza
Fantasia para un Gentilhombre

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

_Miloš Karadaglić_ (guitar)


----------



## Pugg

​
_Bruckner_ : Mass n° 3 / Grosse Messe f-moll
Karita Mattila, Marjana Lipovsek, Thomas Moser, Kurt Moll

Sir Colin Davis conducting.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Pugg

​
*Weber*: Konzertstück in F minor, Op. 79 for piano & orchestra / Overtures.

Mikhail Pletnev (piano)
Russian National Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev conducting.


----------



## Vasks

*Paisiello - Overture to "Il Duello Comico" (Mazzola/Dynamic)
J. C. Bach - Wind Symphony #2 (Consortium Classicum/MDG)
W. A. Mozart - Piano Concerto #22 (Brendel/Philips)*


----------



## eljr

Lavinia Meijer
The Glass Effect: The Music of Philip Glass

Release Date November 11, 2016
Duration01:55:58
Genre
Classical
Pop/Rock
Avant-Garde
Styles
Chamber Music
Contemporary Instrumental
Minimalism
Modern Composition
Recording DateJuly 1, 2016 - July 6, 2016
Recording Location
Muziekgebouw Eindhoven, Netherlands


----------



## JAS

Arnold Schonenberg, Gurre-Lieder (Songs of Gurre), Markus Stenz, conductor (on Hyperion)









A work by Schoenberg that I actually (mostly) like.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini: Le Villi*

Leo Nucci (Guglielmo Wulf), Renata Scotto (Anna), Plácido Domingo (Roberto)

National Philharmonic Orchestra, Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Lorin Maazel conducting.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Trio No. 3*


----------



## JAS

Felix Blumenfeld (1863-1931), Symphony in C minor and Georgy Catoire (1861-1926), Symphony in C minor, with Martin Yates conducting the Royal Scottish National Orchestra.


----------



## Malx

A truly wonderful account of Bruckner's Symphony No7 played by the Berlin Philharmonic under Furtwangler. Recorded live in 1949 the recording is a Pristine remastering and sounds fantastic compared to many recordings of this vintage.
(A download)


----------



## Dr Johnson

Vaughan Williams, Piano Concerto.

I really bought this for the Delius, but the Vaughan Williams is a cracker. It's no wonder Bartok liked it (so the sleeve notes allege).


----------



## Vaneyes

Record 2007, 2009.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> View attachment 95659
> 
> 
> Schoenberg Violin Concerto
> 
> Hilary Hahn, violin
> 
> Swedish Radio Symphony
> 
> Esa-Pekka Salonen
> 
> Amazing performance by Ms. Hahn of one of the better violin concertos of the twentieth century.
> 
> *Too bad the performance of the Sibelius concerto is nothing special,* and what is it doing here anyway? The Berg Violin Concerto would have been the appropriate discmate.


For almost 30 years, this remains my starter for that work, and the Nielsen. Recorded 1987/8, and up next.:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> For almost 30 years, this remains my starter for that work, and the Nielsen. Recorded 1987/8, and up next.:tiphat:


He's a wonderful violinist, but I haven't heard it.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Anton Bruckner Symphony 8 In C Minor: Günter Wand and the Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester:


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Yes. The sound is better on those Munch/BSO discs than the mediocre digital sound we get today.


The artistry's without question. I sought out several works from his modern repertoire and experienced too much dodgy recorded sound. One of the more successful...


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> The artistry's without question. I sought out several works from his modern repertoire and experienced too much dodgy recorded sound. One of the more successful...


So many. Brahms Symphonies 1 & 4. Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique, etc.


----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 95672


First time listen. Impressed.


----------



## pmsummer

MUSICA DEL DELPHIN
*Luys de Narváez*
Pablo Marquez - guitar
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> So many. Brahms Symphonies 1 & 4. Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique, etc.


I wasn't interested in Munch for core product, only Modern. I found his recorded sound for Dutilleux, Milhaud, Roussel, Honegger, unlistenable in many cases, and not competitive in all. Too bad, he was among the first I sought out for these composers, since he was a leading proponent for. Some, if they care to, can only dream about what it was like in the audience. Same can be said for Toscanini, Furtwangler, and others. I'm more concerned with what's available in recs. :tiphat:


----------



## Merl

If only Mr. Bell would have made a full cycle of Beethoven recordings. If they were up to this standard it would be a tough cycle to beat. The 7th is superb but the 4th just jumps right out at you. An electrifying performance. I love this disc - so much joie de vivre. Another recording I couldn't live without.


----------



## Malx

Shostakovich, Symphony No1 - WDR Sinfonieorchester, Rudolf Barshai.

Not his greatest Symphony but one I hadn't listened to for quite some time - I fear it could be a while before it gets another airing.


----------



## pmsummer

AWAKE
*Judd Greenstein, Sean Friar, Missy Mazzoli, Mark Dancigars, David Crowell, Patrick Burke*
Now Ensemble
Alex Sopp - flute
Sara Budde - clarinet
Mark Dancigers - electric guitar
Logan Coale - double bass
Michael Mizrahi - piano​
_New Amsterdam Records_


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Malcolm Arnold Symphony 9 Op. 128: Rumon Gamba and the BBC Philharmonic:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mozart Symphony 25 In G Minor, K 183 by Karl Bohm, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos.31 & 32
Daniel Barenboim (Piano) (Decca recordings)*

As much as I listen to Beethoven, I have inadvertently neglected his Piano Sonatas. My current listening is a step in that direction.

If I could have gotten to my Brautigam set, I would be listening to those. I do tend to prefer the Fortepiano in Haydn, Mozart and Beethoven (and Schubert come to think of it).

That being said, I'm really enjoying these performances just as I do his Concertos recorded with Klemperer. Barenboim's enthusiasm is clearly evident here and the live audience energise the performances giving it that extra nudge of vitality.


----------



## pmsummer

WALSINGHAM
_Organ and Keyboard Works_
*John Bull*
Siegbert Rampe - harpsichord, virginal, clavichord, & organ
_
MDG_


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vivaldi The Four Seasons by Jeanne Lamon and Tafelmusik:


----------



## chill782002

Malx said:


> A truly wonderful account of Bruckner's Symphony No7 played by the Berlin Philharmonic under Furtwangler. Recorded live in 1949 the recording is a Pristine remastering and sounds fantastic compared to many recordings of this vintage.
> (A download)


I've been very impressed with the Pristine remasters I've heard so far. The fact that you can download them direct from the website is also a big plus.


----------



## Guest

Superb in every aspect. Mine is a 24bit/192k hi-res file.


----------



## Malx

Kontrapunctus - I first came across Rustem Hayroudinoff on this curiosity of a recording - a transcription for two pianos of Shostakovich's Symphony No4 that he recorded with Colin Stone. Its worth a listen if you haven't heard it.

Regards, Malx.


----------



## Malx

A very fine composer who is often overlooked:

Vagn Holmboe, Symphony No6 - Aarhus SO, Owain Arwel Hughes.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Malx

Finally tonight two masterworks (imo)
Sibelius, Symphony No7 & Tapiola.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica*

*Hamish Milne*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Hammerklavier Sonata.*

The first movement is played dodgy, but the rest is better. But Schnabel is not my go-to for this piece.


----------



## Conglomerate

Hugh Wood


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Krachaturian Concerto For Piano And Orchestra: Felix Slatkin conductor, Leonard Pennario piano, The Concert Arts Orchestra.


----------



## deprofundis

Good night i'm finishing the night in this perticular order, tonight " platter de resistance'' is* Nicolas Gombert *: magnificat 1-4 & 5-8, after this if im still awaken, i will listen to a new *Gesualdo *i also purchased called: I Tormenti d'amore, anthology of madrigals, on Claritas label a labeel im not familliar whit , but it look and seem rad...

_Goodnight friends , followers, friendly strangers and oh.. i gain interrest in good stout beer, ye dark beer rule, good ones :tiphat:_


----------



## Weston

JAS said:


> Felix Blumenfeld (1863-1931), Symphony in C minor and Georgy Catoire (1861-1926), Symphony in C minor, with Martin Yates conducting the Royal Scottish National Orchestra.
> 
> View attachment 95669


This has been on my want list for some time if only because I like the inexplicable cover art. How are the two symphonies? Typically romantic I'm guessing.


----------



## Weston

Merl said:


> View attachment 95663
> 
> 
> One of my first Naxos CDs, way back, and a desert-island disc for me. Don't know why it's took me so long to dig it out and play it. Mr Bogar may not have been a household name but the playing he got from the Budapest forces on this one was superb. Amazing disc.


I had been embarrassed sometimes at the number of bargain Naxos and marco Polo CDs in my collection, but there's really no reason. They can be a bit hit or miss, but they're mostly hits I think.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Weston

*Works that remind me of Mendelssohn - or not.*

*Gade: Novellette for string orchestra No. 1 in F major, Op.53*
Johannes Goritzki / Deutsche Kammerakademie Neus










This is very fine music in a Mendelssohnian vein. I wonder why Gade is not better known. Maybe he is merely good rather than universe shaking. I think this piece might also work well as a string quartet or quintet. This recording feels a little murky to me or else my ears are plugged as is beginning to become worrisome lately.

*Saariaho: Cinq reflets de L'Amour de loin*
Jukka-Pekka Saraste / Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra / Pia Freund, soprano / Gabriel Suovanen. baritone










Yikes! It's quite a leap going from Gade to this, even though I find Saariaho very accessible for a contemporary composer (not to mention possibly my favorite living composer). I had to stop playback and restart with a clean audio palate. This may not be a representative work of hers or maybe it's just the soprano and baritone that are putting me off.

[Addendum] It is growing on me as I listen however, especially the eerily exotic 3rd segment / movement / reflection. This part is so captivating it has completely derailed my adding likes to this thread!

*Hamerik: Requiem for alto, chorus & orchestra in A, Op. 34*
Thomas Dausgaard / Danish National Symphony Orchestra and Choir










Wikipedia states that Berlioz is an obvious influence on Hamerik, but I'm hearing -- Wagner? This work is quite beautiful at times, not nearly as ominous as many Requiems. There are multiple fanfare sections that sound as though they are about to break into Mendelssohn's Wedding March! And it almost rocks at times. A truly beautiful and enjoyable ending to tonight's deep listen session. If you like your symphonic choral works painted large, check out this recording.


----------



## Pugg

*Shostakovich*: Piano Concerto 2 (Ortiz) 
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto 1 (Belkin)


----------



## Pugg

​
Early Sunday morning :
*Schubert / Perahia* , life is good


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cherubini*: Requiem for Male voices.
Riccardo Muti conducting.


----------



## Casebearer

Yesterday I listened to the first half of Livre du Saint Sacrament by Messiaen played by Willem Tanke (cd 7 of a superb 17 cd set with the organ, piano and vocal music). Now I've almost finished listening to the second part of Livre du Saint Sacrament (cd 8).









I think this is a masterpiece by Messiaen. Maybe I didn't listen with the same attention yesterday but this second half of Livre du Saint Sacrament comprises great pieces from start to finish. I could sum up all of them here as very worthwhile to listen to. Within this context, surrounded by other great pieces of organ music, La joie de la grace even manages to stand out because of its ethereal beauty and utter originality. I can't find Tanke playing it on YT so you'll have to find it for yourself.


----------



## Casebearer

The master himself playing improvisations. They sound like he's in a rock & roll mode, relatively speaking.


----------



## Pugg

​*Paganini* ; Violin concerto's
Accardo/ Dutoit.
Disc 2


----------



## 20centrfuge

Rihm: Phantom und Eskapade for violin and piano. How can I explain? There will be moments of almost heart breaking beauty but they only last 5 seconds and then he moves on. It's almost like stream of consciousness but with music and emotion.

I'm also listening to his Nähe Fern works. They were written as pendants to be complement Brahms symphonies. They are a nice bridge between the contemporary scene and BrHms.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saëns*: Symphony No. 3 in C minor, Op. 78 'Organ Symphony'

Jean Guillou (organ)

San Francisco Symphony, Edo de Waart


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Andolink

*Elgar's* _Piano Quintet in A minor, Op. 84_ from this amazing disc:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Offenbach: La Périchole*

Teresa Berganza, José Carreras, Gabriel Bacquier et al.

Chœur et Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse

Plasson conducting.


----------



## eljr

Symphonie Nr. 9

Simon Rattle / Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphonien 1-9

Release Date
May 13, 2016
Duration
05:44:11
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Recording Date

Recording Location
The Berlin Philharmonie, Berlin, Germany


----------



## Pugg

*Fauré: The Complete music for cello & piano*

Romance in A major for cello & piano, Op. 69
Papillon, Op. 77
Sérénade, Op. 98
Berceuse, Op. 16
Cello Sonata No. 1 in D minor, Op. 109
Morceau de lecture
Berceuse from Dolly Suite, Op. 56
Sicilienne, Op. 78Élégie in C minor, Op. 24
Cello Sonata No. 2 in G minor, Op. 117
Andante for cello and harmonium

Andreas Brantelid (cello) & Bengt Forsberg (piano)


----------



## eljr

Harald Vogel
Bach: Organ Works

Release date: 2011
Tracks: 10
Duration: 01:11:51
Genre: Classical


----------



## Malx

A mixed bag this morning, started the day with an old favorite:

Schubert, Trout Quintet - Domus.

Followed up with Sibelius & Nielsen Violin Concertos - Lin, Salonen. Frankly didn't enjoy the Nielsen as much as on previous occasions it maybe suffered as a result of being listened to directly after a very fine performance of the Sibelius....

Then on to something a bit more modern:

Magnus Lindberg Concerto for Orchestra - Finnish RSO, Sakari Oramo.

























Edit - as I am new here can someone explain how the larger cover art images are achieved, and is there a reason why an increased size is used?
Thanks.


----------



## Pugg

​
* Brahms* 
Piano Sonata No.3 in F Minor, Op.5/ Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, Op.24

Julius Katchen


----------



## Andolink

*Heinrich Schütz*: _Psalms, Motets, etc._










*F. J. Haydn's* _Symphony No. 76 in E-flat major_










*Brahms'* _Cello Sonata in E minor, Op. 38_


----------



## eljr

C.P.E. Bach: Violin Sonatas
Composers
Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach , Johann Sebastian Bach
Soloists
Amandine Beyer, Edna Stern
Playtime
1:01:46
Label
Alpha
Release date
06/09/2017


----------



## Pugg

​*Mendelssohn:
*

String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13

String Quartet No. 6 in F minor, Op. 80

_Quator Ebene _


----------



## eljr

Britten Oboe Quartet / Nicholas Daniel
A Tribute to Janet

Release Date June 16, 2017
Duration01:01:01
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording DateJanuary, 2016
Recording Location
The Apex Bury St. Endmunds, UK


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn*

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (soprano), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone)

London Symphony Orchestra, George Szell


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss : Friedenstag*

Bernd Weikl (Commandant), Sabine Hass (Maria), Jaako Ryhänen (Wachtmeister), Jan-Hendrik Rootering (Konstabel), Jan Vacik (Schütze), Alfred Kuhn (Musketier), Gerhard Auer (Hornist), Florian Cerny (Offizier), Eduardo Villa (Piedmonteser), Kurt Moll (Holsteiner), Robert Schunk (Bürgermeister), Karl Helm (Prälat), Thomas Woodman (Frontoffizier), Cornelia Wulkopf (Frau aus dem Volk)

Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Wolfgang Sawallisch.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Vronsky

*Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique (Abbado & CSO)*










Hector Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique
Claudio Abbado *·* Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Conglomerate

Herbert Böck and the Vienna Youth Orchestra


----------



## stejo

Grieg
Cello Sonata opus 36
Emmanuelle Bertrand & Pascal Amoyel


----------



## JAS

Leading up to July 4, I will be listening to most (perhaps not all 15 volumes) of the series of CDs of music by John Philip Sousa for Wind Band.









. . . and in looking for a usable image, I see that there is a new volume 16 out this year.


----------



## Merl

Superb recording. Not Monteux but similarly excellent.


----------



## JAS

Somehow in trying to edit my post to add an image, I ended up with a duplicate. So, I will use this extra space to note that for July 4, I am planning other American music of a much earlier period. (But somehow, Sousa is attached to this post, and refuses to be removed. So be it.)


----------



## tortkis

Guillaume Dufay: The Masses for 1453 - Cantica Symphonia (Glossa)









Missa Se la face ay pale & Missa L'Homme armé. Recorded 2011 & 2013. Organ, harp, fiddle, slide trumpet & sackbut accompany the vocal ensemble. I don't know if it is an authentic way, but I think the performance is very good.


----------



## Malx

Britten, Piano Concerto (original version) - Joanna MacGregor, English Chamber Orchestra, Steuart Bedford.

Robert Saxton, Music to celebrate the Resurrection of Christ - English Chamber Orchestra, Steuart Bedford.
Music originally commissioned in 1988 for a BBC television programme shown on Easter Sunday.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994, 2000.


----------



## Guest

Casebearer said:


> The master himself playing improvisations. They sound like he's in a rock & roll mode, relatively speaking.


 a light hearted piece,great fun.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Honegger Honegger:Jeanne d'Arc au Bûcher


----------



## Scopitone




----------



## tortkis

Johann Joseph Fux (1660-1741): Complete Music for Harpsichord - Filippo Emanuele Ravizza (Brilliant Classics, 2017)









_This new recording contains Fux' complete works for harpsichord: the 5 Partitas, a Capriccio and several miscellaneous works. His style is a perfect blend of French and German keyboard style: French in its elaborate ornamentation, elegance and brilliance, German in the strict counterpoint._ (Brilliant Classics)

I have Pumhösl's recording and I liked Fux's keyboard works very much but couldn't find a recording that covers much of his other works. So, I am glad about this release of Fux's complete Harpsichord works.


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA "ET ECCE TERRAE MOTUS" A 12 VOCI
SEQUENTIA "DIES IRAE"
*Antoine Brumel*
Huelgas Ensemble
Paul van Nevel - director
_
Sony/Vivarte_


----------



## Fat Bob

This:






the great Ghiaurov at his best, from this set:









kindly given to me from my better half for my 60th birthday.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Piano Trios in B flat and G minor*

When I was young, I wouldn't listen to the Beaux Arts Trio because I didn't like their name. How silly. I love pretty much all of their recordings now. (There's one set that I can't remember which falls short. Is it Brahms?)


----------



## Guest

Transcriptions of lute, keyboard works (WTC, Inventions, French Suite No.2), and Concerto for 2 Violins BWV 1054 (joined by a string quartet). Brilliant playing--pretty good sound.


----------



## Selby

*Scriabin*
disc 5 - all the etudes
_Maria Lettberg_


----------



## Scopitone

Listening to the Holiday Symphony.


----------



## MattB

*Håkan Hardenberger* - _Both Sides Now_
*Academy of St Martin in the Fields*










Beautiful.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Prokofiev, Piano Concerto No. 1*


----------



## Guest




----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Borodin: String Quartets 1 and 2. Performed by Borodin Quartet on EMI/Melodia lp.
Brahms: Symphony 4 cond. by Jochum/London Philharmonic. EMI lp.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Malx said:


> Finally tonight two masterworks (imo)
> Sibelius, Symphony No7 & Tapiola.
> 
> View attachment 95678


I also have this cd with Vanska/Lahti. Superb.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Symphonies 38/39
Charles Mackerras


----------



## Selby

*Unsuk Chin*
6 Études (1995-2003)
_Mei Yi Foo_









*Alan Hovhaness*
Lake Sammamish, Op. 369 (1982)
_Nicola Giosmin_









*Lv Beethoven*
Piano Sonata No. 30 in E major, Op. 109 (1820)
_Igor Levit_









*Claude Debussy*
Images I, L 110 (1905)
_Pascal Rogé_


----------



## Pugg

​*Jonas Kaufmann ; Verismo Arias *


----------



## jim prideaux

early start today with marvellous Mackerras/OAE recording of Schubert's 5th and 8th,complete with pieces from 'Rosamunde'.


----------



## deprofundis

Dear talk classical menbers: friends, followers, benevolant strangers, audiophile, art lovers!!!

My good friend Joel, brought me my gift thee Gombert's motets 3 , ensemble the sound and the fury on ORF
woaw it not only look's good but soundz good, nice presentation, top notch recording , great selection of motets, warm
voices, perfect counter-tenor, smoot bassus all made very fluid and professional, what more can i says.

The only Gombert's work in league whit sutch affored mention ensemble is Beauty Farm, so in the end this cd is 
a delight for ''connaisseurs'.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert:*

String Quintet in C major, D956/ with Danjulo Ishizaka (cello)

String Quartet No. 14 in D minor, D810 'Death and the Maiden'

_Pavel Haas Quartet. _


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert* for Piano duo.
Justus Frantz/ Christoph Eschenbach


----------



## Pugg

*Boieldieu: La Dame Blanche*

Rockwell Blake (Georges Brown), Laurent Naouri (Gaveston), Jean-Paul Fouchécourt (Dickson), Annick Massis (Anna), Mireille Delunsch (Jenny), Sylvie Brunet (Margeurite)

Ensemble Orchestral de Paris & Chœur de Radio France, Marc Minkowski


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart *: Clarinet Quintet/ Flute Quintet / Oboe quintet.

Andreas Blau/ Lothar Koch/ Amadeus quintet


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ernst Wilhelm Wolf*: String Quartets

Pleyel Quartett Köln.


----------



## eljr

Berg Three Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 (1929 revision) - EP
San Francisco Symphony & Michael Tilson Thomas
Classical Jun 30, 2017


----------



## eljr

Spencer Myer / Brian Thornton
Johannes Brahms: Sonatas for Cello and Piano

Release Date June 16, 2017
Duration55:24
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording Location
Clonick Hall, Oberlin


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi-Pezzi Sacri*

Carmela Remigio, soprano

Myung-Whun Chung conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphonie Nr. 1 / Wagner: Venusberg-Musik 
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Erich Leinsdorf)


----------



## pmsummer

CELESTIAL GATE
_Symphony No.6 Op.173, and other works_
*Alan Hovhaness*
I Fiamminghi - The Orchestra of Flanders
Rudolf Werthen - conductor
_
Telarc_


----------



## eljr

Ana Vidovic Guitar Artistry in Concert
Ana Vidovic (Actor, Director) Rated: 
NR 
Format: DVD


----------



## dillonp2020

Itzhak Perlman with the LSO under Previn performing Mendelssohn's violin concerto and Bruch's first Violin concerto.


----------



## Vasks

*Ziehrer - Overture to "Ein Deutschmeister" (Pollack/Marco Polo)
R. Strauss - Couperin Tanzsuite (Leinsdorf/ASV)
Reger - 2 Orchestral Songs, Op.37 #3 & Op.43 #5 (Braun/Koch)
Schmidt - Fuga Solemnis (Sinaisky/Naxos)*


----------



## Pugg

​*Puccini; Gianni Schicchi*

Miriam Guaci/ Perlstein/ Caecca et al.

A.Rahbari conducting.


----------



## pmsummer

HOVHANESS
_Music for Harp_
*Alan Hovhaness*
Yolanda Kondonassis - harp
_
Telarc_


----------



## Robert Gamble

Something relaxing to start the day.


----------



## Selby

*Claude Debussy*
Études, L 136 (1915)
_Pascal Rogé_


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Andrzej Panufnik, Universal Prayer*

Youtube Video.


----------



## chord

Diamond Cataloque


----------



## Robert Gamble

And some Rachmaninov:


----------



## Scopitone

Current Spotify queue:


----------



## Vronsky

*Noël Baroque*










Noël Baroque
Maîtrise de Radio France *·* Sofi Jeannin & Les Musiciens de Saint-Julien *·* François Lazarevitch


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New one from Fabio Biondi and Europa Galante


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Brahms Symphony 1 In C Minor, Op. 68 & Symphony 3 in F Major Op. 90.

Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra:


----------



## Malx

Brahms, Tragic Overture & Alto Rhapsody - Anne Sofie von Otter, Arnold Schoenberg Choir, Vienna PO, James Levine.

An excellent all round Alto Rhapsody - von Otter in fine voice and the Vienna PO under Levine plays superbly.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Scopitone




----------



## deprofundis

Ockay to make a long story short , someone advised me to listen to *Heinrich Schutz *here on talk classical, his madrigals so i search for a naxos released and found nothing but a motets cd called psalmen davidis, that is incredible conduct by Jeremy Summerly one of his triumph for sure, so i was so impress i purchased also his italian madrigals on another label called harmonia mundi no suprise here it's also fabuelous & marveleous.

Have a good night ladie's & gentelmens, take care loyal friends & followers, readers ect


----------



## deprofundis

Im listening to Heinrich Schutz defenatly interresting stuff after im listening to Francisco Guerrero missa super flumina babtlonis this music is in his own way truelly epic , This is thee pleasure plater of the day.


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Variations & Fugue on a Theme by Handel
Idel Biret, piano

This one completely swept me away thanks to Ms. Biret's impetuous virtuosity.

Ms. Biret has spent her career as a Brahms champion and here Brahms is in terrific hands!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Weston

*Clementi: Piano Sonata, Op. 41 in Eb *
Tanya Bannister, piano










This sonata sounds typical of its time, falling somewhere between late Mozart and the monster Beethoven was to become, innovative but not rocking the boat too much. I like it.

*Rossini: Sonata No. 4 *
Musicians of the Santa Fe Chamber Music Festival
(in other words I have no idea)










Sonata? This sounds like a string quartet. Maybe it's a sonata for string quartet -- which is pretty much a string quartet. It is a lot like early Mozart, now but I read Rossini was only 12 when he wrote it so that's remarkable. I should have read that beforehand and I wouldn't have expected Guillaume Tell.

*Stanford: 3 Intermezzi for clarinet & piano, Op. 13*
Gould Piano Trio and guests










I sometimes have trouble with clarinet in chamber music. It's often too shrill. This is an exception. The melodies are lovely and the clarinet is played with a gently swelling legato for the most part, even the higher notes. A bit of a surprise hidden gem, ending all too soon.

*Schumann: Piano Sonata No. 3 in F minor, Op. 14 *
Bernd Glemser, piano










You just know this guy in the cover is highly concerned with helping her playing technique.  Had to start the piece over. That was distracting.

What a strange opening! It's throwing everything at us at once, fragments of a heavy slow rhythm seamlessly melding into a three legged gallop then melding back then on to delicate noodling arpeggios. Seamlessly compartmentalized! The remaining movements are a bit tamer, sounding more like the Schumann I know from his piano concerto. This may explain the subtitle "concerto without orchestra." My only complaint is it's played here with so much rubato the pulse is almost completely obscured. To my mind things lacking a pulse are dead. But I do think I finally get Schumann solo piano once and for all, whereas I once scratched my head.


----------



## Pugg

​
Bach: Brandenburg Concertos

Disc 1
LA Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

Scopitone said:


>


Just ordered this one, € 9.00 shipped, been doubting for weeks now.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano concertos 3 and 5
Rudolf Serkin.


----------



## Pugg

​*Vieuxtemps*: cello concertos.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Schubert* - Symphonie No. 9 "The Great", performed by the Berliner Philarmoniker and Karl Böhm.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss: Four last Songs.*
Orchestral lieder.
Renée Fleming/ Eschenbach.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Paganini*: Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major, Op. 6

*Sarasate*: Carmen Fantasy, Op. 25

Itzhak Perlman (violin)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Lawrence Foster


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

*Rossini: Tancredi*

Fiorenza Cossotto (Tancredi), Werner Hollweg (Argirio), Lella Cuberli (Amenaide), Helga Müller (Isaura), Nicola Ghiuselev (Orbazzano), Lucia Rizzi (Roggiero), Coro della WDR Koln (chorus)

Cappella Coloniensis, Gabriele Ferro.


----------



## ldiat

what opera is this?


----------



## Guest

Family dramas unfolding at the moment and time for Beethoven; Sonata No. 15. Serene, lyrical, inventive and Brendel is playing. I particularly adore (worship actually!!) this movement:






No matter how grim life becomes it is towards Beethoven that I inevitably turn. The last movement of this sonata, which points the way to those last great works in the genre, never fails to bring me to my emotional knees!!


----------



## eljr

Misha Quint / Svetlana Gorokhovich
Matryoshka Blues

Release Date April 12, 2016
Duration54:38
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music


----------



## eljr

Yo-Yo Ma
Yo-Yo Ma Plays Bach

Release Date May 12, 2017
Duration01:21:16
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Chamber Music
Recording DateMay 10, 1982
Recording Location
Massachusetts, Lee, First Congregational Church
Massachusetts, Worcester, MechanicsHall
New York City, American Academy of Arts and Letters
New York City, Vanguard Studios
NewYork, Woodstock, Dreamland Recording Studios
The Netherlands, Leiden, De Stadsgehoorzaal


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn:*
Keyboard Concerto No. 3 / Keyboard Concerto No. 4 /Keyboard Concerto No. 11

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)

Norwegian Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


> what opera is this?


It's Verdi's :* Un giorno di regno.
*


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Haydn:*
> Keyboard Concerto No. 3 / Keyboard Concerto No. 4 /Keyboard Concerto No. 11
> 
> Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)
> 
> Norwegian Chamber Orchestra


I've seen this excellent pianist in Vienna twice already; he's a very thoughtful and talented artist.


----------



## Judith

CountenanceAnglaise said:


> I've seen this excellent pianist in Vienna twice already; he's a very thoughtful and talented artist.


Also seen him live with Norwegian Chamber Orchestra. Very impressed!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch;* Violin concerto / Scottish fantasie
Kyun-Wa Chung


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert* : String Quartets.

Op.post.125/& op.29no 1
Melos Quartet.


----------



## JAS

The Liberty Tree: American Music 1776-1861, The Boston Camerata, conducted by Joel Cohen.









(The singing is probably too "trained" and professional to be very representative of the music from a historical perspective, but it is suitable for the day.)


----------



## eljr

Smithsonian Chamber Players
Luigi Boccherini: Quintette/Quintets Op. 11, Nos. 4-6

Release Date 1991
Duration01:04:43
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Arabeske / Papillons / Etudes symphoniques 
Vladimir AShkenazy.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Penderecki, Symphony No. 1*

I have been reading a book about Polish composers, and I was reading the section on Penderecki, anticipating the author's thoughts on his turn to neo-romanticism, when it abruptly stopped. It turns out the book was written in the early '90s. It's frustrating reading about living composers; that means I have to make my own judgments without the collective wisdom of scholars, who it turns out usually are as confused as I am about a composer until at least 50 years have passed.

In fact, I have a friend who doesn't listen to anything less than 50 years old for that reason.


----------



## Vasks

*Schuman - American Festival Overture (Slatkin/RCA CD)
Thomson - Suite from "The River" (Stokowski/Vanguard LP)
Copland - Letter from Home (composer/Columbia LP)
Sousa - King Cotton (Fennell/Mercury LP)
Emmett/Hayman - Dixie (Kunzel/Telarc)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart:L'oca del Cairo*, K422

Reconstructed by E. Smith
Inga Nielsen, Edith Wiens, Pamela Coburn, Peter Schreier, Douglas Johnson, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Anton Scharinger
Kammerorchester Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach, Peter Schreier

*Lo sposo deluso*, K430
Felicity Palmer, Ileana Cotrubas, Anthony Rolfe Johnson, Robert Tear, Clifford Grant
London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Penderecki, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Penderecki, Te Deum*


----------



## Orfeo

*The In-Your-Face Americanism*

*Adolphus Hailstork*
Epitaph for a Man Who Dreamed (in Memory of Martin Luther King, Jr.).
-The Chicago Sinfonietta/Paul Freeman.

*Ulysses Kay*
Overture to a Theatre Set.
-The Chicago Sinfonietta/Paul Freeman.

*Charles Ives*
Symphony no. II.
Three Places in New England.***
-The New York Philharmonic/Leonard Bernstein (DG).
-The Cleveland Orchestra/Christoph von Dohnanyi.***

*Leonard Bernstein*
Symphony no. II "The Age of Anxiety."
-The BBC Symphony Orchestra/Leonard Slatkin.

*Paul Creston*
Symphony no. II.
-The Detroit Symphony/Neemi Jarvi.

*David Diamond*
Symphony no. I & The Enormous Room.
-The Seattle Symphony/Gerald Schwarz.

*Samuel Barber*
Violin Concerto, op. 14.
Piano Concerto, op. 38.
-Kyoko Takezawa, violin & John Browning, piano.
-The St. Louis Symphony/Leonard Slatkin.

*George Gershwin*
Piano Concerto in F.
Cuban Overture.
-Jon Nakamatsu, piano.
-The Rochester Philharmonic/Jeff Tyzik.

*George Antheil*
Piano Concertos I & II.
Jazz Sonata.
-Markus Becker, piano.
-The NDR Radio Philharmonic/Eiji Oue.

See ya later.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

When I finished the last album by hero Fabio Biondi (Leclair violin concertos) I just continued with the next one on spotify, Boccherini String Trios. The kind of music I can listen to all day!


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Just happened upon a fresh new post by Wim Winters. I always appreciate his new work :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Arvo Part, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Selby

Two releases from _R. Andrew Lee_ as I chill with the family in the sunny backyard:

*William Duckworth (1943-2012)*
The Time Curve Preludes (1977-78)

*Jürg Frey (1953)*
Pianist, Alone (2004)
Pianist, Alone 2 (2013)


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> this evening.....
> 
> Tubin-4th and 9th Symphonies and Toccata-Musikselskabet 'Harmonien' Bergen and Gothenburg S.O conducted by Neeme Jarvi.
> 
> Martinu-1st and 2nd Symphonies-Berlin S.O. conducted by Claus Peter Flor.


and this will also be my listening for this evening as well!

( Tubin's 4th is a recommendation for anyone who has not heard it but enjoys Sibelius and Nielsen!)


----------



## agoukass

Works by Chopin, Scriabin, Liszt, Rachmaninoff, and Prokofiev (Piano Sonata No. 2)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Quartet No. 20*

What, it's the Fourth of July and I'm not listening to American music? Or am I really just exercising my freedom to listen to what I want? Yeah, I'll go with the latter.


----------



## Guest

A new name to me, but man, what a blazing virtuoso! All 3 works are immensely challenging, but Sierra's is a tour-de-force. Fantastic sound from this 24 bit/96k download.


----------



## Granate

*Hello again*

Happy July 4th to you Americans. I was back here long ago after a two month hiatus but I listened to so much Bruckner that I didn't know what to post here.

Today I treated myself with some cherished CDs I own for some time:









Górecki
_*Symphony No.3*_
_*Three Olden Style Pieces*_
Zofia Kilanowicz
Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra
*Antoni Wit
Naxos (1994)*









J.S. Bach
_*Cantatas BWV58, BWV62, BWV68, BWV80 & BWV78 (Chorus)*_
Soloists & Tölzer Knabenchor
Concentus Musicus Wien
*Nikolaus Harnoncourt
Warner Classics (1970s / 2016 Reissue Edition)*

And now currently listening:









Vachon
_*String Quartet in A major, Op.11 nº1*_
_*String Quartet in F minor, Op.11 nº5*_
Dalayrac
_*String Quartet in D major, Op.7 nº3*_
_*String Quartet in E flat major, Op.7 nº5*_

*Loewenguth Quartet
Archiv-DG (1959/2016 Reissue Edition)*

If anyone else is interested, I posted in Orchestral music updates on the Bruckner challenge, with recordings highlighted in the round up and a definitive rank for each symphony recordings. A set review is coming soon...


----------



## Selby

*Beethoven*
Piano Sonata No. 3 in C major, Op. 2/3 (1796)
Piano Sonata No. 5 in C minor, Op. 10/1 (1798)
Piano Sonata No. 6 in F major, Op. 10/2 (1798)
Piano Sonata No. 8 in C minor, Op. 13, "Pathetique" (1799)
_Alfred Brendel_









*Sorabji*
100 Études transcendentes (1940-44) - Nos. 35-42
_Fredrik Ullén_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Brahms: Symphonies Nos.2 & 3
Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia*

Klemperer may be my favourite Brahmsian interpreter and the Philharmonia perform with such vitality and respond perfectly to Klemperer's direction.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Brahms: Symphonies Nos.2 & 3
> Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia*
> 
> Klemperer may be my favourite Brahmsian interpreter and the Philharmonia perform with such vitality and respond perfectly to Klemperer's direction.


I still feel his readings of The Four Brahms Symphonies, originally released in the mid-late 1950s on EMI, are among the finest ever produced. As sets go, I would rate Kertesz/Vienna Philharmonic, Walter/Columbia Symphony, Walter/New York Philharmonic (mono) and Jochum/Berlin Philharmonic (mono) at about the same level interpretively.


----------



## deprofundis

Tonight im currently listening to a cd of Palestrina split whit Lassus simply called masses, conduct by Jeremy Summerly and His brilliant Oxford Camerata, very very nice offering , first missa by Palestrina is called: missa Hodie christus natus es(splendid), way better than Summerly Missa Papae Marcelli , than it's follower by a favorite composer of mine Roland de Lassus whit his missa Bell amfitrit altera.

But that not all folks ''le clou du spectacle is....'' *Jean Mouton* , Brabant ensemble rendition and it soundz fabuleous, im sorry if i said Jean Mouton was a lamer(i bash him as an aces of spades in the past), but i did not had the right cd, Brabant ensemble lead by Stephen Rice does a great job i can tell you this.

_I leave you whit a futile detail, tonight im drinking a local beer from Quebec province , from the region of Gaspesie, it's micro-brasserie beer very hype here, the sleeve is mysterieous it as a star f salomon or david, and it's mention it's a fisher star this is a strong beer 8% alcohol and it has this salted water from the ocean taste hmm not bad, yap one beer, im not drinking to get wasted ony to have a slight feeling & tasting it.Sorry for obsolete detail but i felt like it, thanks you friends, followers, readers, benevolant strangers of talk classical.

_

:cheers:


----------



## Sonata

Rimsky Korsakov, Legend of the Invisible City of Kitehz


----------



## tortkis

Bach: The Art of Fugue - Duo Stephanie and Saar (New Focus Recordings, 2017)








four-hand, 2 pianos, solo. Clear playing, good sound.


----------



## SONNET CLV

It's 4th of July after all, so I continue my habit of turning to American music. This year to a CD from my collection that was still encased in its shrinkwrap, a disc on the North/South Recordings label titled Concertante and featuring new music by five American composers: Harold Schiffman, Steven Strunk, Marilyn J. Ziffrin, Max Lifchitz (who also conducts the North/South Chamber Orchestra in the performances), and Robert Martin.









SCHIFFMAN Serenata Concertante. STRUNK References. ZIFFRIN Ten. LIFCHITZ Yellow Ribbons No. 42. R. MARTIN They Will Take My Island.
NORTH/SOUTH RECORDINGS 1057 (51:12)

Here is the blurb from the N/S webpage, commentary by the composer/conductor Max Lifchitz:

The resourcefulness and creativity displayed by the five compositions featured on this album will immediately impress and delight the listener. Appearing on record for the first time, these works attest to the skill and vitality evinced in America's contemporary music scene. Similarly, the expertly recorded performances brandish the dazzling virtuosity of the New York City based musicians who perform under the auspices of North/South Consonance.

A post-modernist outlook connects the five distinctive compositions. Schiffman's attractive contrapuntal writing employs rustic melodies instilled with an Appalachian flavor. Strunk's experience as a jazz pianist underscores his use of the electric bass as well as his penchant for abstract, jazz-derived gestures. Ziffrin's straightforward lyrical simplicity is both moving and disarming. While my composition could easily be considered an intensely personal response to the violence inherent in conflict, Martin based his expansive work on a war-inspired painting by Arshile Gorky, the American from Armenia whose life was deeply affected by tragedy. Prior to their being recorded, all the compositions were introduced to the New York public as part of North/South Consonance's concert series at Christ and St Stephen's Church on Manhattan's West Side.

The heartbreaking news concerning the sudden passing of Steven Strunk reached me as work on this recording project was almost concluded. We met in 1967 while studying at The Juilliard School. I sincerely hope this album will commemorate his vast musical achievements while keeping his music alive.

As with all the recordings on the North/South label, great care was taken to preserve the integrity of the concert hall ambiance when this album was recorded and mastered. Indeed, the listener will find that the natural resonance of the concert hall and the music's wide dynamic range were captured successfully. Please use a moderate volume setting when playing this disc.

Max Lifchitz
New York; February 2012

http://www.northsouthmusic.org/Concertante

I'm listening to Marilyn Ziffrin's "Ten" as folks in the neighborhood outside are setting off various noisemakers, rockets, firecrackers, fireworks, explosions, bombs ... whatever. It's quite effective, really. And it tells me that I should actually have a more insulated listening room. Of course, I could close the windows. But heck, it is the 4th of July!

American music. It works for me!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner:*

Tannhäuser Overture - Leonard Bernstein
Fest March from "Tannhäuser"
Prelude and Love-Death from Tristan und Isolde - Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Pugg

​
*Lucia Popp*, The most beautiful German childhood songs.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Pilar Lorengar* : opera arias and songs.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Lyapunov:* Piano Works, Vol. 1

Florian Noack (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Poulenc*: Stabat mater/ *Szymanowsk*i: Stabat Mater, Op. 53

Christine Goerke (soprano), Marietta Simpson (mezzo), Victor Ledbetter (baritone)

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Robert Shaw


----------



## KenOC

Aulis Sallinen, Symphony No. 4 (1979). This is a very interesting work with a lot of energy and fantastic orchestration.


----------



## MattB

*Jordi Maso* - _Catalan Piano Album_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini: Norma*

Dame Joan Sutherland (Norma), John Alexander (Pollione), Marilyn Horne (Adalgisa), Richard Cross (Oroveso), Yvonne Minton (Clotilde), Joseph Ward (Flavio)

London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## eljr

Gordon Getty: Joan and the Bells; Prokofiev: Romeo & Juliet Suite No. 2

Release Date 2003
Duration50:54
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Orchestral


----------



## eljr

Gabriel Fauré: Songs & Mélodies
Thibaut Lenaerts and Philippe Riga

Original Release Date: June 9, 2017
Release Date: June 9, 2017
Label: MUSO
Copyright: ℗© muso
Total Length: 53:01
Genres:
Classical


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov*iano Concerto No. 3 in D minor, Op. 30/ *Rubinstein:* Piano Concerto No. 4 in D minor, Op. 70

Joseph Moog (piano)

Deutsche Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland Pfalz, Nicholas Milton


----------



## eljr

Mariss Jansons
Mahler: Symphony No. 5

Release Date 2008
Duration01:11:44
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony


----------



## Guest

I like to listen to these songs. CD 1


----------



## Pugg

​*Mayr*: Overtures.
Franz Hauk conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Elgar*: Enigma Variations and Pomp & Circumstance Marches

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Vasks

*Raff: Concert Overture: Macbeth (Schneider/Marco Polo)
Liszt - Consolations (Zilberstein/Eloquence)
Wagner - Venusberg Music from "Tannhauser" (Karajan/DG)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Sonate für Klavier Nr. 30 E-Dur op. 109/ Nr. 32 c-moll op. 111

Artur Schnabel


----------



## eljr




----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart: Der Schauspieldirektor, K486
*

This single disc also includes Mozart concert arias from Te Kanwa, Gruberova and Bass Manfred Jungwirth

Kiri Te Kanawa, Mademoiselle Silberklang, Edita Gruberova, Madame Herz, Uwe Heilmann (Herr Vogelsang) & Manfred Jungwirth

Wiener Kammerorchester, István Kertész & Sir John Pritchard.


----------



## stejo

Jaqueline Du Pre is spinning on the Thoren this afternoon, she is (or was) the Best !
Another way of doing After Work...


----------



## eljr




----------



## Selby

*George Flynn*
Trinity (1968/76/93)
_Fredrik Ullén_










*Don Byron*
7 Etudes for Piano and Voice
_Lisa Moore_










*Debussy*
Preludes, L 117/123 (1910/13)
_Pascal Rogé_


----------



## Guest

Scarlatti Blandine Verlet


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1996, 1989.


----------



## pmsummer

IN PRAISE OF SAINT COLUMBA
_The Sound World of the Celtic Church_
*7c. Hymns from Iona, 10c. Irish-foundation Chants, 14c. Inchcolm Antiphoner*
Choir of Gonville & Caius College Cambridge
Barnaby Brown - triplepipes, lyre
Geoffrey Webber - director
_
Delphian_


----------



## eljr

Jos van Immerseel / Jaap Schröder
Beethoven: Sonatas For Violin & Piano

Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music


----------



## Itullian




----------



## elgar's ghost

Road-testing two recent arrivals of works by Hanz Werner Henze and Luciano Berio.

_Six Song From the Arabian_ for voice and piano [Texts: H.W. Henze nos.1-5/Hafiz no.6] (1997-98) and _Three Auden Songs for voice and piano_ [Texts: W.H. Auden] (1983):










_Laborintus 2_ for three female voices, eight actors, one speaker and instruments [Texts: E. Sanguinetti] (1965):


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

KenOC said:


> Aulis Sallinen, Symphony No. 4 (1979). This is a very interesting work with a lot of energy and fantastic orchestration.


Nicely orchestrated cover too.


----------



## SONNET CLV

KenOC said:


> Aulis Sallinen, Symphony No. 4 (1979). This is a very interesting work with a lot of energy and fantastic orchestration.





Haydn67 said:


> Nicely orchestrated cover too.


Gives me the urge, for some reason, to take up mountain climbing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Trio in E Flat, Trio No. 5 (Ghost)*


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling a 2017 release. Another pleasant surprise from the Master, and Somm. :tiphat:










Related:

http://www.classicalsource.com/db_control/db_cd_review.php?id=14638

https://www.somm-recordings.com/recording/the-piano-music-of-ralph-vaughan-williams/


----------



## jim prideaux

first listen.....Mackerras and the SCO performing Brahms 1st Symphony and the Academic Festival Overture.

(includes alternative 2nd movement-'initial performing version')


----------



## wkasimer

Oistrakh playing Tchaikovsky and Brahms, with del Mar and Sargent. This is fantastic:


----------



## WVdave

Breaking out some Schumann from Szell that's always a great listen - especially on vinyl!


----------



## bharbeke

Some excellent Liszt, y'all!

Piano Concerto No. 1 (Arrau, Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra)
Dante Symphony (Barenboim, Berlin Philharmonic, the 1st movement is outstanding)
Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2 (Gyorgy Cziffra)
Etudes d'execution transcendante (Boris Berezovsky, No. 6 is especially good)


----------



## Guest

Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 1, Yefim Bronfman, Franz Welser- Möst and Cleveland Orchestra (DVD)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Brahms: Symphonies Nos.2 & 3
> Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia*
> 
> Klemperer may be my favourite Brahmsian interpreter and the Philharmonia perform with such vitality and respond perfectly to Klemperer's direction.


After relistening to the above, I moved onto *Schumann's Symphonies Nos.1 & 2* performed by the same forces. They don't quite edge ahead Sawallisch/Dresden (my gold standard here) but these performances are excellent indeed and would be in my top three.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Vaneyes said:


> Sampling a 2017 release. Another pleasant surprise from the Master, and Somm. :tiphat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Related:
> 
> http://www.classicalsource.com/db_control/db_cd_review.php?id=14638
> 
> https://www.somm-recordings.com/recording/the-piano-music-of-ralph-vaughan-williams/


An excellent recording, I stumbled onto this via Apple Music and promptly bought it. Very underrated in RVW's body of work.


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay now guys i know i'm so darn predictable but , i will spill the beans on what im currently listening hemm??
Bo Holten conducted medieval music in Denmark, i saluted warmly thee danish for theere cockies. beers & cheeze
woaw Danish medieval music this is major, im blow away man !

Than what on deprofundis menu, some naxos brewed whit mister Jeremy Summerly, i like mister Summerly nice work buddy,
Here are the title Tallis missa and motets and William Byrd missa for 4 and 5 vox, jeez hmm the cream of english species, i could have done worst whit me money hey?


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven SQ no. 14 performed by Tokyo SQ.


----------



## pmsummer

THE FIVE SACRED TREES
_Concerto for Bassoon and Orchestra*_
*John Williams*
-
TREE LINE
*Toru Takemitsu*
-
SYMPHONY NO.2, MYSTERIOUS MOUNTAIN
*Alan Hovhaness*
-
OLD AND LOST RIVERS
*Tobias Picker*
-
London Symphony Orchestra
Judith LeClair - bassoon*
John Williams - conductor
_
Sony Classical_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cerzy*: Bel canto Concertante.

Tuck/ Bonynge


----------



## dillonp2020

Itzhak Perlman performing Bach's six partitas and sonatas for solo violin. 







Emerson String Quartet performing Beethoven String Quartets Op. 127 and Op. 131.







Haydn Piano Sonatas Hob.XVI:44, XVI:44, XVI:41, XVI:48, XVI:52 performed by Sviatoslav Richter. 













Mahler Symphony no.7 performed by the Berlin Philharminoker under Claudio Abbado.


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Scarlatti Blandine Verlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Let me guess......your turntable arrived early?


----------



## tortkis

W. F. Bach: Polonaises & Fugues - Paul Simmonds (clavichord) (London Independent)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony: No 4
Lucia Popp soprano.

If I could have only one, this would be it.:angel:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: The Three Violin Sonatas

Sonatensatz (Scherzo from the F.A.E. sonata), WoO 2

Augustin Dumay (violin) & Louis Lortie (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming*: The Art of.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mercadante: Virginia*

Susan Patterson (Virginia), Paul Charles Clarke (Appio), Stefano Antonucci (Virginio), Charles Castronovo (Icilio), Andrew Foster-Williams (Marco), Katherine Manley (Tullia), Mark Le Brocq (Valerio)

Geoffrey Mitchell Choir & London Philharmonic Orchestra, Maurizio Benini.


----------



## Andolink

Music from late 14 century Cyprus:


----------



## eljr

Prokofieff* / Erich Leinsdorf, Erick Friedman, Lorin Hollander, Boston Symphony Orchestra ‎- Violin Concerto No. 1 & Piano Concerto No. 5
Label:
RCA Victor Red Seal ‎- LSC-2732, RCA Victor Red Seal ‎- LSC 2732
Format:
Vinyl, LP, Album, Stereo 
Country:
US
Released:
1964
Genre:
Classical


----------



## Judith

Just listened to

Mendelssohn
Hebrides Overture
Symphony no 3 Scottish
Symphony no 4 Italian

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra 
Christoph von Dohnanyi


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Sonatas for violin and piano.
K296/367/377/378.
Radu Lupu/ Szymon Goldberg


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*: Double concertos .
Academy of St. Martin in the Fields / Sir Neville Marriner.


----------



## eljr

Atrium Musicae de Madrid
Greece: Musique de la Grece Antique

Release Date 1979
Duration52:25
Genre
International
Classical
Styles
Vocal Music


----------



## Pugg

​*Handel*: Concerti grossi Op. 6 Nos. 1-12 HWV319-330

Disc 1
Australian Brandenburg Orchestra, Paul Dyer


----------



## wkasimer

Goldberg Variations, Sergey Schepkin - his second recording:


----------



## Vasks

*Rameau - Overture to "Zais" (Rousset/L'Oiseau-Lyre)
Marchand - Harpsichord Suite in d minor (Rousset/Ambronay)
J. S. Bach - Solo Violin Sonata #1 (Sitkovetsky/Orfeo)*


----------



## Sonata

Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera, Solti









Rossini: Italian in Algiers. I'm enjoying my first listen very much!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn Bartholdy*: Symphonie Nr.2 "Lobgesang"

Edith Mathis, Liselotte Rebmann, Werner Hollweg,

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Azol

Fantastic performance!



Pugg said:


> ​*Handel*: Concerti grossi Op. 6 Nos. 1-12 HWV319-330
> 
> Disc 1
> Australian Brandenburg Orchestra, Paul Dyer


Umm... Dyer is the guy jumping on the cover, right? Where's the orchestra then?


----------



## Pugg

*Puccini: Suor Angelica
*

Miriam Guaci/ Karadjian/Fabry et al.

Aleander Rahbari conducting.


----------



## Pugg

Azol said:


> View attachment 95785
> 
> 
> Fantastic performance!
> 
> Umm... Dyer is the guy jumping on the cover, right? Where's the orchestra then?


Oh my goodness , never though of that.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2001.


----------



## wkasimer

Aprile Millo singing Verdi:


----------



## Andolink

*Gustav Mahler*: _Symphony No. 7 in E minor_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1987 - '89. Endellion SQ was formed in 1979, and named after St. Endellion, Cornwall. They've been Quartet in Residence at Cambridge, since 1992.

















Related:

http://www.bridgeartsmanagement.com/endellion-string-quartet/


----------



## Judith

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1987 - '89. Endellion SQ was formed in 1979, and named after St. Endellion, Cornwall. They've been Quartet in Residence at Cambridge, since 1992.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Related:
> 
> http://www.bridgeartsmanagement.com/endellion-string-quartet/


Saw the Endellion live recently! They were wonderful. Got a CD autographed by them. Did you know one of them has a brother in ASMF?


----------



## SONNET CLV

bharbeke said:


> Some excellent Liszt, y'all!
> 
> Piano Concerto No. 1 (Arrau, Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra)
> Dante Symphony (Barenboim, Berlin Philharmonic, the 1st movement is outstanding)
> Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2 (Gyorgy Cziffra)
> Etudes d'execution transcendante (Boris Berezovsky, No. 6 is especially good)


I can certainly agree that the Barenboim Dante Symphony is outstanding. I came to this Liszt work with ears more of a literary scholar than a music scholar. I recall reading so many reviews of how awful this symphony was. But I've come to believe that the reviews were written mostly by non-literary types who had never read Dante. Liszt, not your "average" composer on any day, was quite a literary maven himself, and this symphony (and the accompanying Dante Sonata which Barenboim plays on the disc) reveals the true depths of the composer's understanding of the Medieval masterpiece.

That first movement is a study in frustration, beautifully orchestrated. I can somewhat imagine a musician's discomfort with the piece, which consists of a series of unresolved cadences. Musically trained ears perhaps desire some sort of tonic resolution. Liszt gives us build up after build up, the music always seemingly leading to the end, the resolving chord, but never achieving it. This Hellish movement captures exactly the dissatisfaction of Dante's Inferno, a place where there is only suffering, darkness, and no ray of hope. Not even, in the symphony, hope of a chord resolution.

Other composers have depicted Dante's Hell in music, but I can't say I know of another work (not even Tchaikovsky's fascinatingly windy _Francesca di Rimini_) that captures the essential experience of the Inferno as does Liszt's symphony.

The second movement of the work is rather static, by musical considerations. Boring, one might say. But that is, again, exactly the experience of Dante's Purgatorio. If there seems an endless "sameness" and but very, very slight musical gains from episode to episode, one again experiences the Dantean soul of the _Purgatorio_.

Liszt famously refused to attempt to create a Paradiso movement, opting instead for a choral work he had previously composed to end the symphony. I understand his logic -- that a mere man can not possibly create the wondrous, joyful beauty of God's Heaven. But I wish he would have tried. Not that his symphony ending is so bad. It's not. But Dante attempted to sketch in words the awesome magnificence of Heaven. I wish Liszt, a genius of similar mind, would have chosen to as well. He did splendidly, after all, with the Hell and Purgatory parts.

Alas ....


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Let me guess......your turntable arrived early?


NO no no.it is one of those little Shiny discs.
Hopefully this weekend I have de Denon DP67 here at home.

I purchased some LP's that are not to find on cd. click on the pictures!


----------



## Vaneyes

Judith said:


> Saw the Endellion live recently! They were wonderful. Got a CD autographed by them. *Did you know one of them has a brother in ASMF?*


Yes, Ralph's bro Harvey de Souza, principal first violin. :tiphat:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Judith said:


> Just listened to
> 
> Mendelssohn
> Hebrides Overture
> Symphony no 3 Scottish
> Symphony no 4 Italian
> 
> Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
> Christoph von Dohnanyi


Christoph von Dohnanyi was my introduction to Mendelssohn and to this day I haven't heard another set of recordings which surpasses them.

There are a few that come close but von Dohnanyi's recordings of Mendelssohn are simply superb.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Jean Sibelius: Concerto for Violin & Orchestra Op.47*
Jennifer Pike (Violin), Sir Andrew Davis & the Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra

I haven't heard this piece for a very long time, I'm really enjoying it and this performance is very absorbing. Well played and recorded.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I've tried to hear the new music before other people, but now I'm on TC. Here, the piano concerto by Beat Furrer has been bragged about, so I finally heard it! It didn't knock me off my feet like Schnittke did a long time ago. Maybe I'm old now and never have any fun...


----------



## dillonp2020

Beethoven's Archduke Trio with Sviatoslav Richter and members of the Borodin Quartet.
Beethoven's Quintet in E flat major with Sviatoslav Richter and members of the Quintette Moragues.


----------



## Guest

The late sonatas, beautifully played and recorded.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bettina

SONNET CLV said:


> I can certainly agree that the Barenboim Dante Symphony is outstanding. I came to this Liszt work with ears more of a literary scholar than a music scholar. I recall reading so many reviews of how awful this symphony was. But I've come to believe that the reviews were written mostly by non-literary types who had never read Dante. Liszt, not your "average" composer on any day, was quite a literary maven himself, and this symphony (and the accompanying Dante Sonata which Barenboim plays on the disc) reveals the true depths of the composer's understanding of the Medieval masterpiece.
> 
> That first movement is a study in frustration, beautifully orchestrated. I can somewhat imagine a musician's discomfort with the piece, which consists of a series of unresolved cadences. Musically trained ears perhaps desire some sort of tonic resolution. Liszt gives us build up after build up, the music always seemingly leading to the end, the resolving chord, but never achieving it. This Hellish movement captures exactly the dissatisfaction of Dante's Inferno, a place where there is only suffering, darkness, and no ray of hope. Not even, in the symphony, hope of a chord resolution.
> 
> Other composers have depicted Dante's Hell in music, but I can't say I know of another work (not even Tchaikovsky's fascinatingly windy _Francesca di Rimini_) that captures the essential experience of the Inferno as does Liszt's symphony.
> 
> The second movement of the work is rather static, by musical considerations. Boring, one might say. But that is, again, exactly the experience of Dante's Purgatorio. If there seems an endless "sameness" and but very, very slight musical gains from episode to episode, one again experiences the Dantean soul of the _Purgatorio_.
> 
> Liszt famously refused to attempt to create a Paradiso movement, opting instead for a choral work he had previously composed to end the symphony. I understand his logic -- that a mere man can not possibly create the wondrous, joyful beauty of God's Heaven. But I wish he would have tried. Not that his symphony ending is so bad. It's not. But Dante attempted to sketch in words the awesome magnificence of Heaven. I wish Liszt, a genius of similar mind, would have chosen to as well. He did splendidly, after all, with the Hell and Purgatory parts.
> 
> Alas ....


Great description of the Dante Symphony! It's one of my favorite works. I agree, it's a shame that Liszt didn't include a depiction of Heaven. In fact, Liszt had originally intended to write a third movement, "Paradiso," but Wagner advised him against it. In Wagner's opinion, the transcendent glory of Paradise could not be satisfactorily captured in music. I guess, in a sense, Wagner had a point...Dante's depiction of Paradise was as a kind of static, silent tableau - something that probably wouldn't lend itself to musical expression.

There's more information about this in the book "Richard Wagner and His World" on pages 55 and 56: https://books.google.com/books?id=k...DAB#v=onepage&q=wagner liszt paradise&f=false


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 3*

Amazon is offering its unlimited music for .99 for three months, so I'm trying it out. I really like Kondrashin's recording of Mahler's 3rd, but it's kind of expensive. Fortunately, it's on Amazon.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mahler*: Symphony: No 4
> Lucia Popp soprano.
> 
> If I could have only one, this would be it.:angel:


Excellent choice. One of my favorite Mahler Fourths.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Prokofiev: Symphony 5, performed by Kletzki/Philharmonia Orchestra on EMI lp.
Haydn: Piano Trios 5, 10, 11, played by Beaux Arts Trio on Philips lp.
Barber: Symphony 1, Overture "The School of Scandal", etc. perf. by Hanson/Eastman Rochester Orchestra on Mercury lp.


----------



## dillonp2020

Tristan und Isolde by Richard Wagner. Starring Wolfgang Windgassen (Tristan), Martti Talvela (Konig Marke), Birgit Nilsson (Isolde), Ebenhard Waechter (Kurwenal), Claude Heater (Melot), Christa Ludwig (Brangane), Erwin Wohlfahrt (Ein Hirt), Gerd Nienstedt (Ein Steuermann), and Peter Schreier (Ein junger Seemann). The Bayreuth Festival Orchestra and Chorus conducted by Karl Bohm.


----------



## bharbeke

Bach: French Suites (Vladimir Ashkenazy)

These performances are all solid and could be used easily as someone's introduction to the French Suites. Though he did not reach the heights of Perahia's 2016 recording, he did play Suite No. 2 better than I have heard anyone else do it, making the gigue not sound discordant at any point. Whether that is how he plays or something subjective in what I am hearing, I do not know.


----------



## pmsummer

GUILLAUME DU FAY
_Motets - Hymns - Chansons - Sanctus Papale_
*Guillaume Du Fay*
Blue Heron
Scott Metcalf - director
_
Blue Heron_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Sonatas for piano and violin
K305/379/380/454

Lupu/ Goldberg


----------



## deprofundis

Hello dear folks at talk classical headquarters, i'm currently listening to one heck of an unusual musician, Luzzaschi...
Let face it is keyboards work a bit odd ball if we try to compared William Byrd Keyboard work per se.
May i dare says his keyboard work a bit wierd in a positive way, not that catchy sometime melody seem random compared
to compatriote Frescobaldi that would come a bit later on.

Study his keyboard music, i beleive his keyboard music more interresting than his madrigals, but his madrigals are sunny i can tell you this compared to Gesualdo , Luzzaschi's madrigals seem closer to Luca Marenzio but not has candy coated .

What an interresting italian specimen, he may or may not be one of the sharpest knife in the drawer.. but, he a fine classical composer his music kinda experimental like i said for some reason that eluded me, sometime Luzzaschi keyboard make me think of a schoenbergian aspect of non catchyness, he purposefully kill a melody sometime to instaure '' control chaos theory'' if you know what i mean. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

wkasimer said:


> Aprile Millo singing Verdi:
> 
> View attachment 95787


So underrated, love that voice.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizet*:Carmen Suite/ L'Arlesienne Suite No. 1/ Symphony in C

Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra, Jesus Lopez-Cobos


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - Vinyl Edition*








​
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - Vinyl Edition

Heather Harper, Lucia Popp, Arleen Auger (sopranos), Yvonne Minton (mezzo), Helen Watts (contralto), Rene Kollo (tenor), John Shirley-Quirk (baritone), Martti Talvela (bass)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Wiener Sängerknaben, Wiener Staatsopernchor, Sir Georg Solti.

For Mahler's Birthday


----------



## Pugg

​*Falla*: Siete Canciones populares españolas
El Amor Brujo

*Lorca*: Canciónes (13) españolas antiguas

Estrella Morente (singer), Javier Perianes (piano)


----------



## Andolink

*Frank Martin*: _Etudes Pour Orchestre À Cordes_ (1955-56)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven: Fidelio, Op. 72*

Gundula Janowitz (Leonore), René Kollo (Florestan), Manfred Jungwirth (Rocco), Lucia Popp (Marzelline), Adolf Dallapozza (Jaquino), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Fernando), Hans Sotin (Pizarro), Karl Terkal (Erster Gefangene), Alfred Sramek (Zweiter Gefangene)

Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Barbebleu

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Beethoven: Fidelio, Op. 72*
> 
> Gundula Janowitz (Leonore), René Kollo (Florestan), Manfred Jungwirth (Rocco), Lucia Popp (Marzelline), Adolf Dallapozza (Jaquino), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Fernando), Hans Sotin (Pizarro), Karl Terkal (Erster Gefangene), Alfred Sramek (Zweiter Gefangene)
> 
> Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein.


You would kill for a cast like that nowadays.


----------



## Barbebleu

Just acquired and have only dipped into them. So far, so really good.


----------



## ArtMusic

Superb cello concertos proving Vivaldi's originality when these were written hundreds of years ago. Today, this is new music.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Borodin*: Cello Sonata in B minor

*Rachmaninov*:Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 19
Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14
*Shostakovich*: Cello Sonata in D minor, Op. 40

Alexander Chaushian (cello) & Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)


----------



## eljr

Lester Lynch / Melody Moore / Nikolai Schukoff / Bavarian Radio Chorus / Munich Radio Orchestra
Gordon Getty: The Little Match Girl

Release Date September 11, 2015
Duration01:06:49
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateNovember, 2013
Recording Location
Studio One of the Bavarian Radio Munich


----------



## Pugg

​
*Christoph Hartman* Oboe Concertos.


----------



## Il_Penseroso




----------



## eljr

*Marie Kuijken / Veronica Kuijken / Sigiswald Kuijken / La Petite Bande
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Piano Concertos K. 413, K. 414 & K. 415*

Release Date March 31, 2017
Duration01:14:27
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Recording DateMay 15, 2016 - May 17, 2016
Recording Location
Kapel Holland College, Leuven Belgium


----------



## Andolink

*Bela Bartok*: _String Quartet No. 6_


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart:* Sinfonia concertante in E flat for Oboe, Clarinet, Horn, Bassoon & Orchestra, K297b
Clarinet Concerto, K294b
Rondo for Piano & Orchestra in D major, K382

arranged for clarinet and orchestra by Simeon Beilseon

Dieter Klöcker (clarinet), Mi-Young Chon (oboe), Jan Schroeder (horn), Karl-Otto Hartmann (bassoon)


----------



## pmsummer

IN PRAISE OF SAINT COLUMBA
_The Sound World of the Celtic Church_
*7c. Hymns from Iona, 10c. Irish-foundation Chants, 14c. Inchcolm Antiphoner*
Choir of Gonville & Caius College Cambridge
Barnaby Brown - triplepipes, lyre
Geoffrey Webber - director
_
Delphian_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*; Symphony no 3 & 8
Vienna Philharmonic /Carlos Kleiber


----------



## Vasks

_Music for Band and Wind Ensemble_

*Berlioz/Ligner - Overture to "Benvenuto Cellini" (US Marine Band/private label)
Vaughn Williams - Folk Song Suite (Cleveland Symphonic Winds/Telarc)
Grainger - The Merry King (Royal Northern College of Music Winds/Chandos)
Benson - The Leaves are Falling (Eastman Wind Ensemble/Centaur)
Widor - Salvum fac populum tuum (Dallas Wind Symphony/Reference)*


----------



## Pugg

*Rossini: Il Signor Bruschino*

Kathleen Battle (Sofia), Samuel Ramey (Gaudenzio), Claudio Desderi (Bruschino padre), Octavio Arévalo (Bruschino figlio), Michele Pertusi (Filiberto), Jennifer Larmore (Marianna), Frank Lopardo (Florville)

English Chamber Orchestra, Ion Marin


----------



## eljr

Dominique Vellard, Emmanuel Bonnardot ‎- Nova Cantica (Latin Songs Of The High Middle Ages)
Label:
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi ‎- RD77196
Series:
Schola Cantorum Basiliensis Documenta - RD77196
Format:
CD, Album 
Country:
Europe
Released:
1990
Genre:
Classical
Style:
Medieval, Vocal, Religious


----------



## deprofundis

OCKay well well well... what am i listening currently hmm.. good question, a stranger to my ears a new purchased Robert Johnson a lute player of renaissance England, hey.. is this guy a relative of John Johnson or Johnson is a very generic english name for an english person(just asking).Anyway is music quite pretty subtil, colorful and melancolic like John Dowland but this said, he is not in league whit Dowland '' grandeur'' but i might had he is a fairly good lutenist, my version is the naxos Played by mister Nigel North.


----------



## Tallisman

Georg Solti's Brahms symphony cycle:

Only really noticed this time how similar the finale to Brahms' 1st is to the Ode to Joy theme. It's like he's desperate to emulate it because it's such a great melody but trying to eschew it to avoid plagiarism. No wonder they called it 'Beethoven's 10th'. Great, though.


----------



## Scopitone

Now streaming on TIDAL:


----------



## bharbeke

Wagner: Lohengrin (Kempe, Vienna Philharmonic)

This is a pretty good opera. Standouts include "Wer hier im Gotteskampf zu streiten kam" and the prelude to Act 3.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1974.


----------



## jim prideaux

Abbado and the BPO performing Brahms' 3rd Symphony


----------



## DavidA

Brahms Double Concerto

Heifetz / Feuermann

What a performance!


----------



## Guest

Debussy - La Mer, Charles Münch and BSO
Spohr - Symphony No. 4 in F, Alfred Walter and Budapest Symphony Orchestra
Beethoven - Symphony No. 5, Eugene Ormandy and Philadelphia Orchestra 

First time I'd heard the Spohr symphony; I liked it.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sir Granville Bantock: Omar Khayyám - CD 1 (Part 1)*
*Sarah Walker (Contralto), Anthony Rolfe Johnson (Tenor) & Brian Rayner Cook (Baritone)
Norman Del Mar & the BBC Symphony Orchestra & Singers
First Complete Broadcast - 26th March 1979*

Part 1 (Quatrains 1-54) runs 1-47 on CD1 with 48-54 running onto CD2. I won't get that far as it's late and I have to sleep and be up again in 5 hours for work (can't sleep and staring at the ceiling doesn't help) but on first listen, I am really enjoying this recording so far.

I am grateful that Lyrita made this available (as well as many recordings of Bax, Bliss and Rubbra et al.) and for championing Norman Del Mar. Phenomenal.

How Bantock doesn't have a stronger presence or greater acknowledgment - even in England is beyond me. Criminally underrated & overlooked.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 4*

I just got the score, so I'm giving it a test drive.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven 9. Cohen.


----------



## Portamento

Captainnumber36 said:


> Beethoven 9. Cohen.


Feeling low on likes? :lol:


----------



## pmsummer

STRAIGHT FROM THE HEART
_The Chansonnier Cordiforme - 15th c._
*Anonymous, Ghizeghem, Binchois, Vincenet, Tinctoris, Morton, Dufay, Ockeghem*
Ensemble Leones
Marc Lewon - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach* : Partitias.
Cédric Tiberghien


----------



## Melvin

Archæopteryx for bass trombone and 10 players by Charles Wuorinen.
Also has Schoenberg's Op. 16 arranged for 2 pianos by Webern, which sounds excellent.


----------



## tortkis

Complete George Crumb Edition, Vol. 16 (Bridge)








American Songbook VII: Voices from the Heartland (2010)
Spanish Songbook II: Sun and Shadow (2010)
Ann Crumb (soprano), Patrick Mason (baritone), Marcantonio Barone (piano), Orchestra 2001 / James Freeman

Soulful songs with spooky accompaniment. Very good.


----------



## Portamento

In my time off (a month about) I have been listening to more Latin / South American music. Ponce is now a favorite for guitar music and Ginastera, Villa-Lobos, Guastavino, Lauro... Piazzolla is fun too !


----------



## jim prideaux

Nielsen-3rd Symphony performed by Berglund and the Royal Danish Orch.

inspired to listen to this wonderful piece of music early today by the 2nd having appeared as the 'SS' for this weekend!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Nielsen*: Symphony No. 2, Op. 16 (FS29) 'The Four temperaments'

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert: Impromptus.*
Mitsuko Uchida


----------



## Portamento

Not of Nielsens migrating rom the SS thread I see..


----------



## Haydn man

For this weeks Saturday Symphony 
Good recording and very enjoyable


----------



## Pugg

i like music said:


> Not of Nielsens migrating rom the SS thread I see..


What's your choice then?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Messa da Requiem*

Cheryl Studer, Helga Müller-Molinari, Aldo Baldin, Jan-Hendrik Rootering & John Paul Bogart

Bamberg Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, Miguel Angel Gómez-Martínez


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven:* Piano concerto 5
Serkin/ Bernstein.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mascagni: Iris*

Domingo/ Tokody/ Pons/ Giaiotti.

Giuseppe Patané conducting.


----------



## Kajmanen

Delius Florida Suite:Sunset - Near The Plantation

Marvelous


----------



## Guest

Just arrived and what a disappointment when I heard the first bars of the No.symphony 88 ( Colin Davis) Agresssive and a lot of distortion.
The angle of the cartridge was wrong and the needle full with dust.After that it sounded as I expected,what a relief.
A few minor scratches on the dust cover but very decent as one can see.
I start with this LP:angel:


----------



## eljr

Michael Stern / Kansas City Symphony
Adam Schoenberg: American Symphony; Finding Rothko; Picture Studies

Release Date February 10, 2017
Duration01:04:52
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Symphony
Recording DateJune 20, 2014 & June 21, 2014
Recording Location
Helzberg Hall, Kauffman Center for the Performing Arts


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rimsky Korsakov*:
Scheherazade, Op. 35
Symphony No. 2, Op. 9 'Antar'

Orchestra of the Suisse Romande, Ansermet


----------



## Azol

Returning to this magnificent recording - once you have it going, you are unable to stop.
The tragic episode near the code of Hebridean Symphony with sudden transition into the triumphal fanfares leave me speechless each time.
Wish I could witness the live performance of it.


----------



## eljr

Handel: Dixit Dominus & Caldara: Missa Dolorosa
Orchestra: Balthasar Neumann Choir, Balthasar Neumann Ensemble
Conductor: Thomas Hengelbrock
Composer: G.F. Handel, Antonio Caldara
Audio CD (August 26, 2008)
Number of Discs: 1
Format: Hybrid SACD - DSD, Import
Label: Deutsche Harmonia Mundi


----------



## stejo

Planned to spend the first day of my 4-week vacation with these sonatas

Beethoven violin sonatas with Faust/Melnikov


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Cello concertos.
Heinrich Schiff / Neville Marriner.


----------



## Malx

Glazunov, The Seasons - Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Serebrier.

He never seems to write anything groundbreaking but a great deal of his music is very enjoyable imo.









I'll have to find this Saturday Symphony thread when I get a moment.


----------



## eljr

Jerusalem Quartet
Bartók: String Quartets Nos. 2, 4, & 6

Release Date November 4, 2016
Duration01:18:44
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording DateJuly 3, 2015 - July 7, 2015
Recording Location
Teldex Studio Berlin


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Love this! Maybe that's more because I like latin and worldmusic than I like contemporary classical music.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruckner*: Symphony No. 9 in D Minor

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## jim prideaux

Malx said:


> Glazunov, The Seasons - Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Serebrier.
> 
> He never seems to write anything groundbreaking but a great deal of his music is very enjoyable imo.
> 
> View attachment 95841
> 
> 
> I'll have to find this Saturday Symphony thread when I get a moment.


Glazunov might not be 'ground breaking' but personally I find something in many of his symphonies which places him above other more revered composers such as Tchaikovsky.......

anyway before I get too involved in 'sounding off' my current listening is Nielsen's 2nd Symphony as performed by Paavo Jarvi and the Frankfurt RSO.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Serenade KV 361 "Gran partita /" Serenade KV 375
Netherlands Wind Ensemble/ Edo de Waart


----------



## Sonata

Pascal Roge playing Debussy's preludes. excellent album


----------



## beetzart

Chopin Nocturne in E flat major op 9 no 2 Probably the greatest piece ever written. So famous for a reason, it is utterly perfect; perfect beyond words!


----------



## Sonata

Tallisman said:


> Georg Solti's Brahms symphony cycle:
> 
> Only really noticed this time how similar the finale to Brahms' 1st is to the Ode to Joy theme. It's like he's desperate to emulate it because it's such a great melody but trying to eschew it to avoid plagiarism. No wonder they called it 'Beethoven's 10th'. Great, though.
> View attachment 95823


I don't think I've noticed that before, I will have to listen again today.


----------



## jim prideaux

Sonata said:


> I don't think I've noticed that before, I will have to listen again today.


...I have often pondered this myself...every time I hear the symphony I cannot help but notice that apparent similarity in the final movement too!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Nielsen, Symphony No. 2*

Today's Saturday Symphony. This is the symphony that helped me figure out what temperament I am. It was a relief to discover that I'm actually normal.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Sonata said:


> Pascal Roge playing Debussy's preludes. excellent album


Thanks for the heads-up. I like his way with Debussy. I'm listening now on Amazon Unlimited.


----------



## Vasks

*Farrenc - Overture #1 (Goritzki/cpo)
Alkan - Grande Sonata "The Four Ages" (Hamelin/Hyperion)
Saint-Saens - Adagio & Variations from Airs de ballet "d'Ascanio" (Milan/Chandos)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Ne m'oubliez pas
*
Margreta Elkins, Alexander Oliver, Christian de Plessis

Philharmonia Orchestra, Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, James Judd


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Preludes, Book 1*

Krystian Zimerman


----------



## Sonata

copying tallisman and beetzart ;0

-Chopin nocturn opus 9, number 2. it is a wonderful piece
-Brahms symphony #1. listening to chailly conducting


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Fantaisie Pour Piano et Orchestra, Beux Danses Pour Harpe et Orchestre*

I remember seeing this box set coming up in a lot of the Current Listening posts, so I purchased it a while ago. It's one of the most solid CD compilations I've acquired.


----------



## pmsummer

HAYDN CONCERTOS
_Concertos for Oboe, Trumpet, Harpsichord_
*Joseph Haydn*
Paul Goodwin - oboe
Mark Bennett - keyed trumpet
Trevor Pinnock - harpsichord
The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Sonata

listening to my newly purchased Cenerentola right away


----------



## Malx

Mozart, Symphonies Nos 23 K181 in D major & 27 K199 in G major - The English Concert, Trevor Pinnock.

I rarely play the early Mozart Symphonies but each time I do I find very enjoyable works usually of a sunny disposition. Maybe I should play them more frequently, but the reality is there is so much to listen to it is hard to linger long in one place.


----------



## Itullian

These are warm, sensitive, somewhat restrained well played recordings in SPECTACULAR sound.

This is before Chailly became the politically correct cold, speed demon conductor.

I love this set.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 55-57*


----------



## Sloe

I am listening on radio to Iris by Pietro Mascagni.

Orchestra: Orchestra of Montpellier.
Conductor: Domingo Hindoyan

And after that Archipelago S by Toru Takemitsu.
Orchestra: London Sinfonietta
Conductor: Oliver Knussen


----------



## Judith

Did a marathon today!

Started off with all of the Brahms symphony cycle 
Philadelphia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti

The fourth symphony really hit me. Very powerful and the tempo was just right for me. 

I have a box set by the Berlin Philharmonic and Simon Rattle but after listening to Muti, I found there was something missing with the former.

The Schumann symphonies 2 & 4 from the box set 1-4
performed by ASMF and Neville Marriner

One of my favourite musicians keeps tweeting about the second and I can see why he loves it so much

Brahms 1st and 2nd piano concertos
Stephen Hough
Mozartumorchester Salzburg
Conducted by Mark Wrigglesworth

Prefer the 2nd and it is unusual that it has four movements

Finishing off with the wonderful
Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto
an early recording with 
Joshua Bell
The Cleveland Orchestra
Vladimir Ashkenazy

Have two recordings of Joshua performing Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto and also on DVD

The other recording is with 
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Michael Tilson-Thomas

The DVD is 
Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra
Conducted by Sakari Oramo
For the Nobel Prize Concert 2010

If I had to choose out of the three, I would choose the DVD but the other two are so lovely.


----------



## Malx

J S Bach, Cello Suite No6 - Rostropovich.
A BBC MM cover disc featuring a live recording from the Edinburgh Festival in 1975 - it says the recordings are featured with the kind permission of Warner Classics but I'm not aware if they are commercially available.


----------



## Judith

Malx said:


> J S Bach, Cello Suite No6 - Rostropovich.
> A BBC MM cover disc featuring a live recording from the Edinburgh Festival in 1975 - it says the recordings are featured with the kind permission of Warner Classics but I'm not aware if they are commercially available.


Malx. This isn't anything to do with music but was in your neck of woods last week in Aberdeen.


----------



## Malx

Judith said:


> Malx. This isn't anything to do with music but was in your neck of woods last week in Aberdeen.


I had to chuckle Judith Aberdeen is about 100 miles from where I live - but I accept you meant Scotland which is my nominated location!


----------



## Malx

On another BBC MM cover disc two Haydn Symphonies, Nos 76 & 77 from the Academy of Ancient Music conducted by Christopher Hogwood - these are two of the symphonies missing from this box:


----------



## Judith

Malx said:


> I had to chuckle Judith Aberdeen is about 100 miles from where I live - but I accept you meant Scotland which is my nominated location!


I did mean Scotland. We used Aberdeen as a base and went touring. We stayed overnight in Glenrothes as it was a long journey from Leeds.

Whereabouts in Scotland are you?


----------



## Malx

Judith said:


> I did mean Scotland. We used Aberdeen as a base and went touring. We stayed overnight in Glenrothes as it was a long journey from Leeds.
> 
> Whereabouts in Scotland are you?


You may find this hard to believe but Glenrothes! Where did you stay?


----------



## Judith

Malx said:


> You may find this hard to believe but Glenrothes! Where did you stay?


What a coincidence!
We stayed at Premier Inn in Bankfield! We had a meal in Indian restaurant. Think it was called Handi or similar name?????


----------



## Malx

Judith said:


> What a coincidence!
> We stayed at Premier Inn in Bankfield! We had a meal in Indian restaurant. Think it was called Handi or similar name?????


Premier Inn at Bankhead just off the big roundabout - you made a good choice going to the Indian much preferable to the eatery next to the Premier Inn. 
Its a small world!
I guess we should get back to music before everyone else gets bored stiff!!


----------



## Malx

Tchaikovsky, Violin Concerto - Baiba Skride, City of Birmingham SO, Andris Nelsons.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Saint-Saens, Symphony No. 3*

Jean Martinon is my usual go-to for Saint-Saens symphonies, but I think Ozawa has him beat in this one.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Piano Concerto No. 1*


----------



## Malx

As a comparison to the Skride recording I played a little earlier:

Tchaikovsky, Violin Concerto - Vilde Frang, Danish National SO, Elvind Gullberg Jensen.
This recording had a better balance with less bloom on the lower strings which slightly marred my enjoyment of Baiba Skride's recording.
Both soloists perform the concerto with aplomb.


----------



## Judith

Malx said:


> As a comparison to the Skride recording I played a little earlier:
> 
> Tchaikovsky, Violin Concerto - Vilde Frang, Danish National SO, Elvind Gullberg Jensen.
> This recording had a better balance with less bloom on the lower strings which slightly marred my enjoyment of Baiba Skride's recording.
> Both soloists perform the concerto with aplomb.
> 
> View attachment 95865


Have two different recordings performed by Joshua Bell. Only he can perform this concerto for me!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Symphony No. 2*

I've been neglecting Sibelius lately. I started with Beacham's recording, but Sibelius needs good sound, so I'm switching to Vanska.


----------



## pmsummer

CARMINA BURANA
*Medieval Songs from the Benediktbeuren Manuscript*
Boston Camerata
Joel Cohen - director
_
Apex via Erato_


----------



## Guest

Working my way through this collection of largely unfamiliar works. Some are more interesting than others, with the Denisov Sonata being a standout.


----------



## bharbeke

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (Alice Sara Ott, piano)

This was my first time hearing this on the piano. It's a different experience than with an orchestra, but it's still well worth hearing. The first half of the work was a little better to me than the second. Gnomus was my favorite part this time.


----------



## Malx

bharbeke said:


> Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (Alice Sara Ott, piano)
> 
> This was my first time hearing this on the piano. It's a different experience than with an orchestra, but it's still well worth hearing. The first half of the work was a little better to me than the second. Gnomus was my favorite part this time.


I prefer the original piano version, if you can try and hear Pletnev's recording it is superb!


----------



## Guest

A lot of energy from the states.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mozart PC No. 20.


----------



## Vaneyes

For Saturday Symphony listening, *Nielsen*: Symphony 2, w. SFS/Blomstedt. Recorded 1989.


----------



## Weston

Malx said:


> Glazunov, The Seasons - Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Serebrier.
> 
> He never seems to write anything groundbreaking but a great deal of his music is very enjoyable imo.
> 
> View attachment 95841


I have this set and confess I've had trouble getting into it deeply. But then my random listening method hasn't gotten around to any of the more serious symphonies yet -- just these fillers and incidental music, etc. I hope at least some of the symphonies are better.


----------



## Weston

*John M. Kennedy: Portrait for orchestra*
Gustav Meier / University of Michigan Symphony Orchestra










I'm still not 100% sure about this Music from 6 Continents series. The works seem competent enough, yet I don't hear or read any reviews nor even mention anywhere. I get the impression it's almost a Reader's Digest type of release for contemporary music.  Provenance aside, this work seems action film oriented. Several chase scenes ensue with skulduggery around every dark corner.

*Reger: Tone Pictures after Arnold Bocklin, Op.128*
Leif Segerstam / Norrkoping Symphony Orchestra










Devastating beauty in that first section / tone picture. I don't so much see pictures as feel my insides melting.

*Rangström: Symphony No. 2 in D minor "Mitt Land"*
Michail Jurowski / Norköping Symphony Orchestra










The themes may be a bit predictable but this symphony is played *LARGE*. It's the William-Shatner-meets-Jim-Steinman of romantic symphonies. Very well recorded too! It pretty much blew everything else I've heard over the past month out of the water by its unbridled histrionic bombast. Good choice for one of the many "classical music for metalheads" threads.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## revdrdave

Jesus Torres chamber and solo piano works


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Piano concertos 11 & 17
Lily Kraus.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Scopitone

Disc 10 of _Bruno Walter Conducts Famous Mahler and Bruckner Symphonies_ (13 disc set)

Apparently, it's not _only_ Mahler and Bruckner.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti:* String quartets.
Pleyel Quartet.


----------



## Pugg

*Bertoni*: Sacred works.


----------



## jim prideaux

Weston said:


> I have this set and confess I've had trouble getting into it deeply. But then my random listening method hasn't gotten around to any of the more serious symphonies yet -- just these fillers and incidental music, etc. I hope at least some of the symphonies are better.


can I humbly recommend that Symphonies 4-7 might be the 'way in'....I remember one winter not so long ago when after repeated listenings the 5th just 'clicked'.....Alexander and me have not looked back since!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*:string Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
arr. string orchestra

String Quartet No. 14 in C sharp minor, Op. 131
arr. string orchestra

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Symphony 104.
Antal Dorati conducting.


----------



## Andolink

*Chaya Czernowin*: _anea crystal: seed I_ for string quartet; _sahaf_ for four instrumentalists; _anea crystal: anea_ for two string quartets
Quatuor Diotima
Ensemble Nikel


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi ; La forza del destino
*
Leontyne Price (Leonora di Vargas), Richard Tucker (Don Alvaro), Robert Merrill (Don Carlo), Shirley Verrett (Preziosilla), Giorgio Tozzi (Padre Guardiano), Ezio Flagello (Fra Melitone), Corinna Vozza (Curra), Piero De Palma (Mastro Trabuco), Mario Rinaudo (Un Chirurgo), Rolf Bottcher (Un Alcalde)

RCA Italiana Opera Chorus & RCA Italiana Opera Orchestra, Thomas Schippers


----------



## Guest

A sunny sunday morning with Mendelssohn


----------



## eljr

Michael Tilson Thomas / John Adams / San Francisco Symphony
John Adams: Absolute Jest; Grand Pianola Music

Release Date August 7, 2015
Duration57:34
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Recording Date
Recording Location
Davies Symphony Hall


----------



## eljr

Huelgas Ensemble / Paul van Nevel
The Eton Choirbook

Release Date December 11, 2012
Duration01:09:14
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateJuly 18, 2011 - July 19, 2011
Recording Location
Eglise Saint-Sylvain à Saint-Sauvant, Saintonge


----------



## Guest

Bach on the Koto and Shakuhachi


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms:*

String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51 No. 1/ Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34

Akiko Yamamoto (piano)/ Quatuor Ebène


----------



## Andolink

*Francisco Guerrero*: _Oleada_, for string orchestra; _Sáhara_, for orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
Romantic Bassoon Rarities

Berwald:Concert Piece in F major, Op. 2
Crusell:Concertino in B flat major for bassoon and orchestra
David, Ferdinand:Bassoon Concertino in B flat major, Op. 12
Elgar:Romance, Op. 62
Kalliwoda: Variations and Rondo in B flat major, Op. 57
Kreutzer, K: Variations in B flat
Klaus Thunemann (bassoon)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Walton*
String Quartet No. 1
String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
Doric String Quartet [Chandos, 2011]










*Arnold*
String Quartet No. 1
String Quartet No. 2
Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 2007]










*
Tippett*
String Quartet No. 1
String Quartet No. 2
String Quartet No. 3
Heath Quartet [Wigmore Hall Live, 2016]


----------



## Andolink

*Alexander Goehr*: _Piano Concerto Op. 33_
Peter Serkin, piano
London Sinfonietta/Oliver Knussen


----------



## Weston

jim prideaux said:


> can I humbly recommend that Symphonies 4-7 might be the 'way in'....I remember one winter not so long ago when after repeated listenings the 5th just 'clicked'.....Alexander and me have not looked back since!


Of his [Glazunov's] symphonies I'm showing I deep listened to the 3rd and the 5th only once. My reaction to the 5th:



Weston said:


> This set is wonderfully recorded and the symphonies are big sprawling romantic monsters. I should really enjoy them, but Glazunov hasn't made me sit up and take notice with a wow moment yet. It's enjoyable nevertheless. The finale is thrilling.


So repeated listening may indeed be the key. It's probably my fault that I went crazy collecting too much music and now I feel obligated to try listening to all of it, little by little.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert* : Lieder
Disc 1
GUndula Janowitz/ Justus Frantz


----------



## Sonata

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Schubert* : Lieder
> Disc 1
> GUndula Janowitz/ Justus Frantz


I remember you had reservations about this set. what do you think now that you've had it for awhile?

for me;









Colin Davis conducting Cosi Fan Tutte


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 2 (At least as much as I have time for)*

Gary Bertini conducting, on YouTube


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> I remember you had reservations about this set. what do you think now that you've had it for awhile?
> 
> for me;
> 
> Colin Davis conducting Cosi Fan Tutte


I still have, some are "original "albums, like the Schubert and Telemann others are just highlights from complete recordings, she deserved better.


----------



## Pugg

​
_Martin Fröst: Roots_

Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra & The Adolf Fredrik's Girls Choir.


----------



## Vasks

*Rihm - Jagden und Formen (My/DGG)*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1999/0.


----------



## Andolink

*L. van Beethoven*: _String Quartet in G major, Op. 18 no. 2_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Nabucco
*
_Elena Souliotis _(Abigaille), Tito Gobbi (Nabucco), Carlo Cava (Zaccaria), Bruno Prevedi (Ismaele), Dora Carral (Fenena), Giovanni Foiani (Gran Sacerdote), Walter Kräutler (Abdallo), Anna d'Auria (Anna)

Konzertvereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor, Wiener Opernorchester, Lamberto Gardelli.


----------



## pmsummer

PASSIO
_Saint John Passion_
*Arvo Pärt*
Tonus Peregrinus
Robert Macdonald - bass (Jesus)
Mark Anderson - tenor (Pilate)
Paul Ayres - organ
Anthony Pitts - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## Mika

Wagner Rienzi (Hollreiser). Pretty long opera, but worth every minute. Some day I will take Downes version, which is the longest recording. The original 6 hrs production would be nice to see live. Unfortunately score is not available. It has been said, that Adolf Hitler had it.


----------



## agoukass

Chopin: Four Ballades, Berceuse, Barcarolle, Scherzo No. 4

Evgeny Kissin, piano


----------



## Itullian

This is a great set beautifully recorded.
If you like chamber music I highly recommend it.
5 discs of heaven.


----------



## pmsummer

FANTAZIAS
*Henry Purcell*
Rose Consort of Viols

_Naxos_


----------



## agoukass

Franz Joseph Haydn: Piano Trios Nos. 15, 17, 32, 18, and 19

Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## pmsummer

RECORDER SONATAS
_Op. 1, Nos. 2, 4, 7, 11, and Fitzwilliam Sonata No. 2_
*George Frederic Handel*
László Czidra - recorder
Pál Kelemen - cello
Zsuzsa Pertis - harpsichord
Zsolt Harsányi - recorder
_
Naxos_


----------



## dillonp2020

So far today:
Dvorak Symphonies no.8 and 9, Rafael Kubelik conducting the Berlin Philharmoniker. I liked the New World, but don't understand all of the hype. 







Messiaen's Concert a quatre, with Myung-Whun Chung conducting the Orchestre de l'Opera Bastille. Catherine Cantin (flute), Heinz Holliger (oboe), Yvonne Loriod (piano), and Slava (cello). I am starting to like Messiaen much more nowadays. 







JS Bach: French suites nos. 2,4,&6, Toccata in D minor BWV 913, Toccata in G major BWV 916, Fantasia in C minor BWV 906 performed by Sviatoslav Richter. I do love me some Richter.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

A first for me: Bach's French Suites on LUTE! Paul Beier has transcribed them on a very new album


----------



## Malx

dillonp2020 said:


> So far today:
> Dvorak Symphonies no.8 and 9, Rafael Kubelik conducting the Berlin Philharmoniker. I liked the New World, but don't understand all of the hype.
> View attachment 95885
> 
> 
> I have to agree though some would regard it as sacrilegious to not believe the hype - the performances are good imo but not outstanding.


----------



## Malx

Lutoslawski, Les espaces du sommeil - John Shirley-Quirk, LAPO, Esa-Pekka Salonen.









Mahler, Symphony No1 - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Chailly.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*J. S. Bach*
Complete Sonatas for Violin and Obbligato Harpsichord
Trevor Pinnock, Rachel Podger [Channel Classics, 2000]

Being my new disc this week. And very fine it is too.


----------



## pmsummer

THE NYMPHS OF THE RHINE, OP.8, VOL.1
_Sonatas for Two Violas da Gamba_
*Johannes Schenck*
Les Voix Humaines

_Naxos_


----------



## bharbeke

Schumann: Symphony No. 2 (Levine, Philadelphia Orchestra)

This is an amazing symphony and the best performance I have yet heard of it.


----------



## pmsummer

TurnaboutVox said:


> *J. S. Bach*
> Complete Sonatas for Violin and Obbligato Harpsichord
> Trevor Pinnock, Rachel Podger [Channel Classics, 2000]
> 
> Being my new disc this week. And very fine it is too.


As good as loaded into the shopping cart.


----------



## KenOC

Peter Sculthorpe, Mangrove. Sonorous, beautiful, and haunting.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampled three new orchestral Hybrid releases, the CD layers.
























As with any Hybrid SACD, these should not be bought expecting something extra special in recorded sound. There's never any guarantee of that, though try imparting that wisdom with sound fiends. Extremely optimistic chaps they tend to be sometimes, bless their hearts. 

Gramola's *LvB* VC & Triple Concerti, Romances w. Irnberger/Geringas/Korstick/RPO/Judd is the best of the three for performance and sound. However, it also transcends just about anything in the catalog for these works. It's that good. Yes, top-of-the-heap stature for this double disc package. Those who buy by the pound, beware. 90 minutes total.

Exton *Tchaikovsky *3, forgetaboutit. The reading, playing, sound don't measure up. Stick with Muti's in awful analogue. ha ha

BIS *Mahler* 5, w. Minnesota/Vanska is a mixed bag--maybe something that could've been. Any enjoyment gained from detailed reading and "honest playing", is lost by aggressive engineering. There's a mike for every player! I'll hafta listen to the whole thing some day, to hear if a passage of wind is caught in glorious SACD. Cheers! :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No. 3*
> 
> View attachment 95884


Hard not to think of Zander's unfortunate 2012 NEC sacking. NEC President Woodcock would follow three years later.

Related:

http://necmusic.edu/president-woodcocks-letter-nec-board-trustees


----------



## Sonata

Simon Boccanegra, Verdi


----------



## Weston

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Beethoven*:string Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
> arr. string orchestra
> 
> String Quartet No. 14 in C sharp minor, Op. 131
> arr. string orchestra
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein.


This is a fabulous album. I don't care that some purists think the string quartets must be played by a string quartet or not at all. They just become string symphonies and transform into a slightly different but still valid sound world. I think Beethoven would approve.


----------



## dillonp2020

Malx said:


> dillonp2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far today:
> Dvorak Symphonies no.8 and 9, Rafael Kubelik conducting the Berlin Philharmoniker. I liked the New World, but don't understand all of the hype.
> View attachment 95885
> 
> 
> I have to agree though some would regard it as sacrilegious to not believe the hype - the performances are good imo but not outstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree about the performance. I prefer Solti doing the 9th.
Click to expand...


----------



## KenOC

Weston said:


> This is a fabulous album. I don't care that some purists think the string quartets must be played by a string quartet or not at all. They just become string symphonies and transform into a slightly different but still valid sound world. I think Beethoven would approve.


I have had this album since it came out and have never thought it was very successful. I have no problem with transcriptions, though I suspect Beethoven might complain about any transcription of his music not done by himself. Anyway, I think Barshai did a better job with his transcriptions of Shostakovich's string quartets.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: String Quartets 
Disc2
Alban Berg Quartet


----------



## Weston

*Beethoven and people who composed on the same planet as Beethoven*

*Brahms: 16 Waltzes, Op. 39*
Gerhard Oppitz, piano










The piano sounds almost orchestral in this recording.

*Ries: Grande Sonate Op. 21 in A for the Fortepiano and Cello*
Gaetano Nasillo, cello / Alessandro Commellato, fortepiano










It's interesting to hear pieces like this on original instruments. Now I'd like to hear them on better instruments that are in tune. That Ries fellow certainly carried on the Beethoven legacy however.

*Beethoven: Cello Sonata, Op. 102, No. 1 in C*
Jeno Jando, piano / Csaba Onczay, cello










In fact Ries sometimes sounds so much like Beethoven I didn't quite realize when the Ries ended and this piece began, save that the piano is now in tune. It seems odd that the piano sonatas are so revered and these cello sonatas and the violin sonatas are scarcely mentioned. I suppose they're not quite in the same league, but Beethoven delivers his usual antics and a few unusual ones as well in this piece. There are some nice dramatic pauses or questioning halts in the finale movement I find amusing and amazing.


----------



## Pugg

Weston said:


> This is a fabulous album. I don't care that some purists think the string quartets must be played by a string quartet or not at all. They just become string symphonies and transform into a slightly different but still valid sound world. I think Beethoven would approve.


I do think you are spot one, and the disc as a whole is just stunning.


----------



## MattB

This one is amazing.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms: 
*
String Sextet No. 1 in B flat major, Op. 18
String Sextet No. 2 in G major, Op. 36

Renaud Capuçon, Christoph Koncz (violins), Gérard Caussé, Marie Chilemme (violas) & Gautier Capuçon, Clemens Hagen (cellos)


----------



## tortkis

Pour ung Plaisier ~ Renaissance Keyboard Music on the Clavichord - Paul Simmonds (ARS MUSICI)








From the Buxheim organ tablature (ca.1470), the Leonard Kleber keyboard tabulatur (ca. 1524), a Venetian song/dance book (c.1520); Sweelink, A. Gabrieli, Merulo, Philip ap Phys, Redford, Peter Philips, Crecquillion.


----------



## Pugg

​
*The Verdi album: Jonas Kaufmann.*

Mr Kaufmann celebrate his 47th birthday today.


----------



## Pugg

*Puccini: Madama Butterfly*

Angela Gheorghiu (Butterfly), Jonas Kaufmann (Pinkerton), Enkelejda Shkosa (Suzuki), Fabio Capitanucci (Sharpless), Gregory Bonfatti (Goro) & Raymond Aceto (Bonzo)

Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano.

Recorded in The Santa Cecilia Hall at the Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Auditorium Parco della Musica, in Rome 7-19 July 2008, coincidentally the year celebrating the 150th anniversary of Puccini's birth.


----------



## Pugg

​*Liszt*: Harmonies poétiques et religieuses (10), S. 173

Michael Korstick (piano)


----------



## wkasimer

Lohengrin, von Karajan:









I spied a copy of this in a used CD store on Saturday, and bought it when I realized that I hadn't heard it since it was first issued 40 years ago...


----------



## Guest

Weston said:


> This is a fabulous album. I don't care that some purists think the string quartets must be played by a string quartet or not at all. They just become string symphonies and transform into a slightly different but still valid sound world. I think Beethoven would approve.


The intimate interplay of a quartet is impossible with an orchestra.It is bigger,heavier and more global,and that has nothing to do with a purists approach.If you like it ,fine.I have listened to it more than once and I think that Beethoven would not approve this muscular exhibition.


----------



## Pugg

​*Weber*: Konzertstück in F minor, Op. 79 for piano & orchestra
Piano Concerto No. 1 in C major, J. 98, Op. 11
Piano Concerto No. 2 in E flat major, J. 155, Op. 32

Peter Rosel (piano)

Dresden Staatskapelle, Herbert Blomstedt


----------



## Heliogabo

Weston said:


> This is a fabulous album. I don't care that some purists think the string quartets must be played by a string quartet or not at all. They just become string symphonies and transform into a slightly different but still valid sound world. I think Beethoven would approve.


Yes, I do think it's a fabulous album too, even if I prefer the original string quartets I enjoy this very much, and some other SQ transcriptions for string orchestra made by Mahler (Schubert) and Schoenberg (his own SQ). I don't know if Beethoven would approve it, but Bernstein himself has considered this his better recording.


----------



## stejo

Ravel string quartet in F Major
Quator Ebene
A great disc!


----------



## Pugg

​*Mendelssohn*: Symphony No.3 "Scottish", Overture "The Fair Melusine", "Trumpet Overture"


----------



## Azol

Haven't heard this before! Now I know what I will be ordering next.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

St. Mark Passion by Osvaldo Golijov one more time


----------



## Guest

François Couperin complete organ works

This is a sublime album.( 2 LP's) *****

A beautiful recording played by Ton Koopman. Never he was more in place than with these recordings.
This treasure is impossible to find on CD










PLayed on a restored organ in France ( Houdan) 1978

There is also a Philips edition.


----------



## Pugg

​*Grieg*: Piano Concerto And Favorite Encores
Arthur Rubinstein, Alfred Wallenstein and Orchestra


----------



## Vasks

_LP_

*Brahms - Piano Concerto #1 (Barenboim/Angel)*


----------



## Sonata

* Jeanne Louise Farrenc*

Piano Quintets:









Nonet and clarinet trio









Excellent chamber music!


----------



## Guest

Schubert Lili Kraus


----------



## wkasimer

Schwarzkopf singing Schubert and Mozart:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Britten: War Requiem, Op. 66*

Anna Netrebko (soprano), Ian Bostridge (tenor) & Thomas Hampson (baritone)

Orchestra dell' Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia,
Coro dell' Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia,
Voci Bianche dell' Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano


----------



## eljr

Konrad Junghanel
Silvius Leopold Weiss: Overtures & Suites

Release Date
1996
Duration
01:08:09
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music


----------



## eljr

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Britten: War Requiem, Op. 66*
> 
> Anna Netrebko (soprano), Ian Bostridge (tenor) & Thomas Hampson (baritone)
> 
> Orchestra dell' Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia,
> Coro dell' Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia,
> Voci Bianche dell' Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano


Saw this performed at The Cathedral of St John the Divine (NYC) this past season. Tremendous!


----------



## WVdave

Jacqueline Du Pre is on in the office at the moment - I pull this CD out at least once a month.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Checking out some more Golijov. Here a cello concerto, mostly rooted in traditional harmony, something like Taverner or Górecki. Nice and dreamy


----------



## Selby

*Ferenc Liszt*
Études d'exécution transcendante, S. 139 (1851) 
_Daniil Trifonov_









*Kaikhosru Shapurji Sorabji *
Études transcendantales (100) (1940-44) - No. 59. Quasi fantasia
_Fredrik Ullén_

On repeat. This is just gorgeous. My favorite of the studies on the first 3 volumes I think.


----------



## pmsummer

LE NYMPHE DI RHENO, OP.8, VOL.2
_The Nymphs of the Rhine: Sonatas for Two Violas da Gamba_
*Johannes Schenck*
Les Voix Humaines

_Naxos_


----------



## MattB

*Arvo Pärt* - Berliner Messe










The simplicity and depht of the _De Profundis_ always makes it special to me.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2005.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Britten: War Requiem, Op. 66*
> 
> Anna Netrebko (soprano), Ian Bostridge (tenor) & Thomas Hampson (baritone)
> 
> Orchestra dell' Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia,
> Coro dell' Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia,
> Voci Bianche dell' Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano


Haven't heard, Pugg. Preference?


----------



## eljr

Camerata Köln
Hændel: Sonatas for Wood-Wind Instruments, Vol. 1

Release Date 1990
Duration01:02:47
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music


----------



## ldiat




----------



## pmsummer

UNDER THE GREENWOOD TREE
_Songs from the period of, and later songs about, Robin Hood of Sherwood Forest_
*Estampie*

_
Naxos_


----------



## millionrainbows

Franz Schubert, The Symphonies; 5-CD Membran, Hungarian Philharmonic, Peter Maag. Licensed from Vox, recorded in 1969, mastered in 24/96. Sounds very good, considering some of the re-releases Vox itself has put out there, many of which sound like bad DBX noise tracking, with drop-outs (even affecting phase) and tinny sound.

This sounds pristine, with good separation in stereo. Peter Maag got my attention with a Mozart recording, and I was impressed by his dynamic range control and all the rest.

Things start to get interesting here by the Fourth symphony. Recommended, if you can get it cheap (mine was $10).

Ignore the one negative review on Amazon, as well. He calls the orchestra "inferior" and never mentions Maag. This is simply not true.

Product Details


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Malx

Telemann, Wassermusik - Zefiro, Alfredo Bernardini.

The other Water Music in a very sprightly performance that also benefits from a fantastic quality recording.









Something completely different but equally enjoyable.
Panufnik, Sinfonia Mistica - LSO, Atherton.


----------



## millionrainbows

Berg Violin Concerto, Mutter

I can see why this music appeals to traditionalists. It sounds "tonal" but is really not.

https://www.amazon.com/Berg-Violin-...F8&qid=1499722181&sr=1-1&keywords=Berg/Mutter


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I really like this! Unsuk Chin-Violin concerto with Viviane Hagner and Montreal Symphony orch./Kent Nagano (long time hero of mine)


----------



## pmsummer

CONCERTS AVEC PLUSIEURS INSTRUMENTS - V
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Café Zimmerman
Pablo Valetti - konzertmeister
_
Alpha_


----------



## pmsummer

TABULA RASA
*Arvo Pärt*

Fratres
_- for violin & piano_
Keith Jarrett - piano
Gidon Kremer - violin

Cantus in Memory of Benjamin Britten
_- for string orchestra & bell_
Stuttgart State Orchestra
Dennis Russell Davies - conductor

Fratres
_- for 4, 8 or 12 cellos_
Twelve Cellists of the Berlin Philharmonic

Tabula Rasa
_- concerto for 2 violins (or violin & viola), prepared piano & string orchestra_
Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra
with Alfred Schnittke, Tatjana Gridenko, Gidon Kremer
Saulius Sondeckis - conductor
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Guest

Bruch - Scottish Fantasy - Perlman/Mehta/Israel Philharmonic

This is one of my favorite works. I enjoy following the score.


----------



## bigboy

I really like this recording- but I've had a bit of a bear of a time finding nice recordings of Hindemith's pieces that aren't a bit on the $$$ side. Does anyone have some good recommendations of reasonably priced Hindemith recordings?


----------



## dillonp2020

Liszt's Transcription of Beethoven's Seventh Symphony, performed by Cyprien Katsaris. Followed by John Elliot Gardiner and the ORR performing the original.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1995.


----------



## Vaneyes

bigboy said:


> View attachment 95911
> 
> 
> I really like this recording- but I've had a bit of a bear of a time finding nice recordings of Hindemith's pieces that aren't a bit on the $$$ side. *Does anyone have some good recommendations of reasonably priced Hindemith recordings?*


If you don't mind used (Very Good to Like New condition) at Amazon Marketplace. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Some lovely viola da gamba music played on guitar.


----------



## deprofundis

_Ockay let's begin this , whit the following futile detail if you not an adult you dont have the legal age to drink dont drink(has a responsible adult). Now has deprofundis i would like to says i bought a wonderful Greek Brandy it's called Metaxa, it's 7 stars product, it's sweet & elegant ,lovely color, nice price too, and i like the greeks, there nice folks brief anecdote please twice some greek dude cook me meal at a fastfood chain i was broke he said my friend hey no problem, it can happen to anyone, greeks cool dudes, Greece i respect you and saluted you all_.

Than i would had the following the primetal thee quitecenscial music i'M currently listening, guess...well it's the all mighty
Brabant ensemble lead by mister Rice, Im listening to* Rore, Moulu & Phinot*, i own mutch to brabant ensemble and mister rice since they made me discovered music break frontier i had about classical get neck deep into rennaissance masters, to be quite honest out of all there released perhaps only one desapointed me but one out of many is fairly forgetable and forgivable hmm (since im fairplay).Have a good night brave noble kind soul of Talk Classical lore.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Brahms Trio in A minor op. 114. performed by Martin Fröst clarinet, Clemens Hagen cello, Leif Ove Andsnes piano.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*: Etudes, opp.10 & 25


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Haven't heard, Pugg. Preference?


I was in a record store and they played it out loud, I was sold immediately.
see review

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Warner+Classics/6154482

The composers own recording still stands at no 1 for me, that I must add.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano Sonatas Nos. 4 & 15 
Alfred Brendel.


----------



## Pugg

*Renée Fleming: Bel Canto.*​


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn; Stabat mater, D383
*
Sheila Armstrong, Hanna Schaer, Alejandro Ramirez & Philippe Huttenlocher

Lausanne Vocal Ensemble & Lausanne Chamber Orchestra, Michel Corboz


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Violin concertos 3&5
Frank Peter Zimmerman/ Jörg Faerber.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gounod: Mireille*

Mirella Freni (Mireille), Alain Vanzo (Vincent), José Van Dam (Ourrias), Gabriel Bacquier (Maître Ramon), Jane Rhodes (Taven), Christine Barbaux (Vincenette), Marc Vento (Ambroise)

Orchestre et Choeurs du Capitole de Toulouse, Michel Plasson


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Hungarian Dances (excerpts)/Klavierstücke (8), Op. 76/ Waltzes (16), Op. 39

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Just been listening to Ravel's La Valse in its two-piano arrangement (Argerich & Freire). It's a great reminder of what this rather strange, prim, dapper man could achieve when he really let himself go.


----------



## stejo

Dedicate the day for Shostakovich Violin concert No1 in a-minor

My three recordings
David Oistrakh, New philharmonia orchestra/Maxim Shostakovich recorded in USSR 1972. Vinyl
Lydia Mordkovich, Scottish national orchestra/Neeme Järvi recorded in City hall Glasgow 1989. CD
Frank Peter Zimmerman, NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester/Alan Gilbert recorded in Laeiszhalle Hamburg 2012. Flac 24/48


----------



## Pugg

​ *Strauss* : Aus Italien & Macbeth.

Rudolf Kempe conducting


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

One of my thrift store finds. I particularly enjoyed concertos 2 & 3. Roge is a capable pianist, he tends to pound the keys a bit however.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann*; Piano concerto / Kinderszenen.
Hallé Orchestra / Martin Stadtfeld.


----------



## Vasks

_Light listening with LPs_

*Strauss, Jr - Overture to "The Gypsy Baron" (Fiedler/RCA)
Chabrier - Espana (Mari/Angel)
Bizet - Carmen Suite #1 (Bernstein/Columbia)
Dvorak - Rondo for Cello & Orchestra (Gendron/Philips)
Offenbach - Souvenir d'Aix-les-Bains Waltz (Kunzel/Vox Cum Laude)*


----------



## Pugg

*Weill*: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2; *Gershwin*: Piano Concerto 
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Edo de Waart / Werner Haas,
Orchestre National de l'Opéra de Monte-Carlo, Edo de Waart


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA L'HOMME ARMÉ
SUPREMUM EST MORTALIBUS BONUM
*Guillaume Dufay*
Oxford Camerata
Jeremy Summerly - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Halévy: La Juive (highlights)*

Richard Tucker (Eléazar), Martina Arroyo (Rachel), Anna Moffo (Eudoxie), Juan Sabate (Léopold), Bonaldo Giaiotti (Brogni)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus & New Philharmonia Orchestra, Antonio de Almeida.


----------



## Itullian

Beautiful..........


----------



## opus55

Bernstein: Symphony No. 3










Not among my favorite composers but i'll give this a listen.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling. Recorded 1995. So ordered!


----------



## Faramundo

*waking up in Kiev*


----------



## pmsummer

ON THE BANKS OF THE SEINE
*Music of the Trouvères*
The Dufay Collective
_
Chandos_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I find myself in the mood for Wagner. Tonight it is *Das Rheingold*.

For a change of interpretation however I have opted for Karajan's recording with DFD et al. and the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This evening I've heard Mozart piano concerto K414 with Freiburger Barockorchester & Kristian Bezuidenhout, and Beethoven Symphony no. 3 with Mariss Jansons & Bavarian Radio Symphony.


----------



## pmsummer

LAGRIME DI SAN PIETRO
_Spiritual Madrigals_
*Orlando di Lasso*
Ars Nova
Bo Holten - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphonies No. 1 and 4.*


----------



## Guest

Mendelssohn- Plano Concerto - Yuja Wang/Kurt Masur/ Verbier Festival Orchestra (DVD)
Mendelssohn- Symphony No. 3


----------



## Guest

Lazar Berman, Leonard Bernstein, and the NYP in an incredibly intense live performance of Rachmaninov's 3rd Concerto. Berman's first movement cadenza is positively volcanic!


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

Rachmaninov's moments musicaux


----------



## ST4

Bach's Art of Fugue for organ, it's really good. One of my all time favorites


----------



## danj

It has truly been a magical evening listening to Strauss II's beautiful work.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizet*: Symphony in C et al.
R.C.O Bernard Haitink.


----------



## Pugg

​
_Itzhak Perlman_ plays concertos from his childhood.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano concertos 6-8-9
Murray Perahia.


----------



## ST4

First complete listen:


----------



## Pugg

ST4 said:


> First complete listen:


See you around in about 3 and a half hours .


----------



## Pugg

​*Berlioz*: Les nuits d'été, et al
Eleanor Steber , soprano


----------



## KenOC

Mozart's Great Mass in C minor. Masaaki Suzuki and the Bach Collegium Japan. What a tremendous work! If only there were more of it… On the radio.


----------



## Pugg

​
Also Mozart....

*Mozart*: Requiem in D minor, K626

Ileana Cotrubas, Helen Watts, Robert Tear, John Shirley-Quirk

The Academy of St Martin-in-the-Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## ST4

Pugg said:


> See you around in about 3 and a half hours .


Yes, it's a lot for one sitting but if I can do it for film/movies, I can do it for music


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Il Corsaro*

José Carreras (Corrado), Clifford Grant (Giovanni), Jessye Norman (Medora), Montserrat Caballé (Gulnara), Giampietro Mastromei (Seid), John Noble (Selimo), Alexander Oliver (Eunuco)

New Philharmonia Orchestra & Ambrosian Singers, Lamberto Gardelli conducting.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

C. P. E. Bach-Organ sonatas on Naxos. Nice good morning music.


----------



## Judith

Romance of the Violin
Joshua Bell

Pieces for piano performed on violin

Dvorak Cello Concerto in B Minor
Steven Isserlis
Mahler Chamber Orchestra
Conducted by Daniel Harding

As mentioned in another post the tears were starting.


----------



## ST4

I finished Don Carlo, which was quite a ride to say the least. 

Now I'm onto my fourth Beethoven Piano Sonata for the say, currently no 17, the famous Tempest :tiphat:


(the tip hat guys are so cute!! aw!)


----------



## Guest

Giovanni Picchi Ton Koopman recording 1976 Harpsichord Willem Kroesbergen build after an Italian original Stephanini
( Frankfurt museum)


----------



## ST4

*Bruckner Symphony no 9*


----------



## Pugg

This one is spinning for 40 minutes already.
Hopeless the site at the moment.


----------



## eljr

Valse Sentimentale
Misha Quint / Svetlana Gorokhovich

Release Date
October 15, 2012

Genre
Classical


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1993.


----------



## Manxfeeder

ST4 said:


> *Bruckner Symphony no 9*


Ah, you know about Inbal's Bruckner!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Trio No. 3. Bruckner, Symphony No. 9*

Beethoven by the Beax Arts Trio. Then on to Inbal's Bruckner; I haven't heard this in a while.


----------



## ST4

Manxfeeder said:


> Ah, you know about Inbal's Bruckner!


Very awesome set, that symphony too definitely in my top two Symp. no 9's 

All round, amazing symphony, I can't stress that enough. The performance was excellent too, quite different from the Barenboim for example :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Via cable TV. Recorded 2009.










Related (reviews):

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=530593


----------



## eljr

JS Bach: Brandenburg Concertos Nos.1 - 3
The English Concert, Trevor Pinnock


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Sonata

Starting my traversal of Shostakovich's complete string quartets, played by Emerson string quartet. I have a two disc set by the Borodin quartet with his more famous selections. I look forward to hearing the rest now


----------



## MattB

I can't believe I just discovered the guy.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Albert de Klerk organ


----------



## pmsummer

SEVEN WORDS - SILENCIO - IN CROCE
*Sofia Gubaidulina*
Maria Kliegel - cello
Kathrin Rabus - violin
Elsbeth Moser - bayan
Camerata Transylvanica
György Selmeczi - conductor
_
Naxos_


----------



## Guest




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 4*

I remember Millionrainbows saying after Symphony No. 3, it gets good. So I'm getting the good stuff.


----------



## Vaneyes

Via cable TV. Recorded 2002. Delightful musik by underheards. I shall consider a pulling of trigger. :tiphat:










Related (review):

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2006/Aug06/Das_Partiturbuch_8557679.htm


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9

The 1939 recording with a good remastering.







*


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Hammerklavier Sonata*

Annie Fischer. Nice, but she's not as compelling to my ears as Solomon. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## JAS

Music of the American Revolution, performed by Nathan Hale Ancient Fifes and Drums.









It seems to have been produced for sale as a souvenir, but it has quite an interesting selection, decent sound and a kind of authentic feel to it. (I originally ordered it for the 4th of July, but it did not arrive until today.)


----------



## JAS

I don't think I will get to it this evening, but will pop it in the CD player on my drive to work tomorrow. At the recommendation of Phil Loves Classical: Symphony No. 6, by Alla Pavlova. (I am assured that it is substantially romantic in nature, but we shall see.) The Violininst is Mikhail Shestakov, with the Tchaikovsky Symphony Orchestra conducted by the wonderfully named Patrick Baton.









I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## ST4

After just finishing listening to both _Lutoslawski's Symphony no 3, Beethoven's Piano Sonata 12 and several Boccherini String Quintets_:

*Xenakis - Hibiki Hana Ma*










Brilliant work, I can't praise it enough. A quite decently sized electroacoustic work using sounds gathered from orchestras (of all types), obfuscated into a massively dense and other-worldly sounding work, dedicated to the Osaka World Fair. What an amazing experience this would have been played in a large theater with hundreds of speakers


----------



## Sonata

I'm in the home stretch of my Verdi listening project: Nothing left but masterpieces! Right now, Don Carlo


----------



## ST4

Sonata said:


> I'm in the home stretch of my Verdi listening project: Nothing left but masterpieces! Right now, Don Carlo


First listening? or just re-listening? I'm still reflecting on it. It's a fascinating opera :tiphat:


----------



## Sonata

ST4 said:


> First listening? or just re-listening? I'm still reflecting on it. It's a fascinating opera :tiphat:


First listen for this particular recording, I've previously listened to the Haitink and Guilini recordings


----------



## pmsummer

SCATTERED RHYMES
*Tarik O'Regan, Guillaume de Machaut, Guillaume Dufay, Gavin Bryars*
Orlando Consort
The Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir
Paul Hillier - director
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms:* Double Concerto for Violin & Cello in A minor, Op. 102

Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Gautier Capuçon (cello)

Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester, Myung-Whun Chung

Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115

Paul Meyer (clarinet), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Aki Saulière (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Béatrice Muthelet (viola)


----------



## ST4

I'm in love with this composer at the moment, astoundingly fresh and vibrant and nicely distant music:


----------



## Pugg

MattB said:


> I can't believe I just discovered the guy.


If you want to see him shine, his Lucia di Lammermoor from the Met with Dessay is out of this world.
I believe it's one the Met on demand.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Double concertos
Arthur and Lucas Jussen


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler* ; Symphony 9

Klaus Tennstedt .


----------



## Guest




----------



## tortkis

Al alva venid ~ Secular music from the Spanish Renaissance (Glossa)









Luis de Narváez, Juan del Enzina, Diego Ortiz, Vásquez, Pisador, Fuenllana, Alonso Mudarra, Morales, Diego Pisador, Anonymous

Ensemble La Romanesca: Marta Almajano, soprano; Paolo Pandolfo, viola da gamba; Juan Carlos de Mulder, vihuela & Renaissance guitar; Pedro Estevan, percussion; José Miguel Moreno, vihuela & direction

recorded 1995


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​*Gluck*: Symphonies.

L'Orfeo Barockorchester, Michi Gaigg


----------



## Pugg

​
_Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail_, K384

Edita Gruberova, Kathleen Battle, Gösta Winbergh, Heinz Zednik, Martti Talvela, Will Quadflieg

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## Granate

*Early music - Baroque I *

It has been a long time since I didn't post here. I've been listening to recordings of L'Oiseau-Lyre and Archiv-Produktion that I had in queue after all the Bruckner challenge. It was no fun, rather hit and miss. Additionally, I felt too lazy to write and index all the recordings I was listening to.

Now I'll share only the covers of my favourites from that "journey" that I may go in again, in a very long time.


----------



## Granate

*Early music - Baroque II *


----------



## Granate

*Early music - Baroque III *


----------



## Granate

*Early music - Baroque IV *
















**my favourite*

























Many of the CDs I listened to were Madrigals and they ended up annoying me, in the same way Wagner's ring did (with no libretto or video). That doesn't mean I wouldn't try them in the future.


----------



## Granate

*Early music - Baroque V *


























Those were all my favourites. Like 40% of what I listened to during this time. None of them is a desert island. I was just discovering those works to spend some time away from the romantic period.

And, now, Back to Mahler. Challenge No.2


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.2 - S No.1 - I*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.1 in D major "Titan"*_
Gürzenich-Orchester Köln
*Markus Stenz
Oehms (2011/2016 Issue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.1 in D major "Titan"*_
Philharmonia Orchestra
*Giuseppe Sinopoli
Deutsche Grammophon (1990)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.1 in D major "Titan"*_
London Symphony Orchestra
*Jascha Horenstein
Supraphon (1969/1988 Reissue Edition)*


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.2 - S No.1 - II*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.1 in D major "Titan"*_
Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam
*Bernard Haitink
Decca (1961/1994 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.1 in D major "Titan"*_
Boston Symphony Orchestra
*Seiji Ozawa
Decca (1987/2002 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.1 in D major "Titan"*_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
*Georg Solti
Decca (1983/1996 Reissue Edition)*

_Six recordings of the "Titan" to start the second Mahler challenge (a small one), as the first one was done a year ago with Tennstedt, Kubelík, Barbirolli, Rattle, Boulez, Klemperer and Bernstein DG. Tin this first row of symphonies, *Stenz* carries shis "Leggero". The orchestra is well balanced and lightweight. The recording that I find the most disappointing is the *Horenstein* with LSO, pretty distorted and languid in the first movements. Ozawa is very average here, hardly implying any emotion, without signing any failure.

The three interesting recordings here for me were the *Haitink* (straightforward, well balanced orchestral and spotless conducting), *Solti* (intense orchestral playing, that overshadows Solti's conducting) and my favourite of this row: *Sinopoli* (not only the conducting and precision is on spot; the sound quality is superb). I don't think Giuseppe Sinopoli's No.1 would challenge Kubelík's recording, but it is the best here._


----------



## Pugg

*Haydn*: Keyboard Concerto No. 11 in D major, HobXVIII:11
Cadenza: Alexandre Tharaud (with quotation of Marche Turque)

*Mozart*: Piano Concerto No. 9 in E-flat major, K271 "Jeunehomme"
Rondo for Piano & Orchestra in A major, K386
Cadenza: Alexandre Tharaud (with themes of "Jeunehomme")

Ch'io mi scordi di te?... Non temer, amato bene, K505
Joyce DiDonato (mezzo-soprano)

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff returns from his hiatus*

Good morning TC from grey, overcast and rainy Albany! I've finally returned from my unwanted hiatus. Unfortunately real life issues sometimes get in the way of doing what one would like. Anyways, onto the listening!



I started off by listening to Gustav Mahler's Symphony No. 1 as conducted by Rafael Kubelik in the live recording he did with the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra. For my money, this is probably the better recording of the two that Kubelik did (at least that I know of...) and rates as my second favorite recording of this symphony just behind the live recording that Klaus Tennstedt did with the London Philharmonic Orchestra.



Next pick was Konstantin Scherbakov playing Franz Liszt's piano transcriptions of Beethoven's Symphonies No. 6 & 4 (say that one three times fast!). Loved the transcriptions of these.



Lastly I listened to the Symphonies No. 2 & 5 by Jean Sibelius in the recordings Osmo Vanska made with the Minnesota Orchestra. In comparison to the recordings he made with the Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Symphony No. 2's 1st and 3rd movements were played at about the same tempo while the 2nd and 4th were played slower while the 5th Symphony on the whole was played slightly quicker in the Minnesota recording than the Lahti recording. Can't pick which I like more yet as this was my first listen to Mr. Vanska's Minnesota Sibelius set.


----------



## Pugg

*Liszt / Jorge Bolet.*

Sonate für Klavier h-moll S. 178

Liebestraum No.1, S.541 No.1

Liebestraum No.2, S.541 No.2

Liebestraum No.3 in A flat, S.541 No.3

( all three original versions)


----------



## gHeadphone

Like Jeff above im back from a break from TC.

Anyway ive been listening away in the meantime. This is whats been on the playlist this morning


----------



## Pugg

​*Ravel*: Piano concertos/ Valses nobles et sentimentales

Krystian Zimmerman / Boulez.


----------



## Sonata

Starting *Donizetti's* "3 Queens" series of operas, with Beverly Sills as the queen in each. First up, Roberto Devereaux


----------



## pmsummer

CAPTAIN HUMES POETICALL MUSICKE
_Music for Viols, Lute, and Voice: Volume 1_
*Tobias Hume*
Les Voix Humaines - viols
Stephen Stubbs - lute
Daniel Taylor - vocal
_
Naxos_


----------



## Pugg

*Bruckner:* Symphony No.9 
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable platter _

*Tzvetanov - Overture (Stefanov/Balkanton)
Prokofiev - Symphony #4 (Ormandy/Columbia)*


----------



## Pugg

​*Handel: Giulio Cesare in Egitto*
(German translation by Emilie Dahnk-Baroffio)

Walter Berry (Giulio Cesare), Lucia Popp (Cleopatra), Christa Ludwig (Cornelia), Fritz Wunderlich (Sesto), Karl Christian Kohn (Tolomeo), Hans Günther Nöcker (Achilla), Hans Bruno Ernst (Curio), Max Proebstl (Nireno)

Münchner Philharmoniker, Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Ferdinand Leitner conducting.


----------



## wkasimer

Bruch VC1 and Scottish Fantasy, Lin/Slatkin:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2006, 1953.


----------



## bharbeke

It's wonderful to see some people returning from posting breaks. Keep on listening and commenting; the more voices, the merrier!

Glazunov: The Seasons (Ashkenazy, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra)

It starts out pretty chill, but it ends up being quite varied and exciting. The musicians play very well, especially the clarinet in Summer. I'd recommend this recording, especially if you want a Seasons that does not feature Vivaldi or Tchaikovsky.


----------



## Selby

Over the past couple of days I've been living on a steady diet of *Sorabji*'s _etudes_ played by Fredrik Ullén, *Hovhaness*' _sonatas_ played by Nicola Giosmin, and *Chopin*'s _nocturnes_ played by Garrick Ohlsson. A very rewarding extended program.


----------



## bharbeke

Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 (Ashkenazy, Haitink, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra)

Outstanding in all respects, this is a concerto performance that demands to be heard.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Judith

Today, listened to 

Mahler symphony no 5

Berlin Philharmonic
Simon Rattle

From the Mahler box set

Love the slow fourth movement. Beautiful piece!


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling. The talent was always present. Good recorded sound, not. A tragedy on several fronts. The Profil adds are for historians. Save your money. Some EMI Abbey Road remasterings will do nicely. :tiphat:










Related:

https://www.theguardian.com/music/2...w-100th-anniversary-edition-legendary-pianist


----------



## Guest

Bartok meets Messiaen.


----------



## bharbeke

I heard two good versions of Rachmaninoff's Symphony No. 1 today: one by Mariss Jansons and the St. Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra, and the other by Valery Gergiev and the London Symphony Orchestra. Some of the music here sounds a little like the villain theme from Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan, which is a nice association for me.


----------



## deprofundis

Greating ladie's & gentelmens,im starting to praised mister Pierre de Manchicourt, whit first the might and magic of der Brabant ensemble than i might as well go for the Huelgas ensemble afterward, this music is wonderful polyphony from the heaven of heaven, if heaven exist Pierre de Manchicourt music play all the time, but no one complain and god yah god like it too, god praised Manchicourt he bless him a couple of time, than i have 3 other Manchicourt record vol 1 and 2 sacred music and der Bnf collection from Germany wild guess an old recording actung people, grab this one, yes i know it old , it was made in the romantic era so it not faithfull to original manchicourt work for pure, but you will love it, it has a rustic value sound of it's era i dont recalled the name of the missa but have a good listen toPierre de Manchicourt music and you will enjoy it, do you trust me or not, did i ever lied to you about anything, if i have sins im too honnest...well shame on me, at least it'S not a capital sin.Pierre de Manchicourt music in 3 words Grandioso, riveting, surrealist?


----------



## Alfacharger

bharbeke said:


> I heard two good versions of Rachmaninoff's Symphony No. 1 today: one by Mariss Jansons and the St. Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra, and the other by Valery Gergiev and the London Symphony Orchestra. *Some of the music here sounds a little like the villain theme from Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan, which is a nice association for me.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Nah, Horner stole his "danger motif" from Honegger who stole it from Rachmaninoff
> 
> Starts around 3:40


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Mendelssohn: String Quartets, played by Melos Ensemble on DG lps.
Grieg: Holberg Suite and Two Elegiac Melodies, cond. by Jansons/Oslo Philharmonic on Norsk NKF lp.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 2006, 1953.


Hmmm . . . That middle finger is rather prominently displayed. It reminds me of an old Seinfeld episode:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Requiem*

I don't know if it's the recording or just postprandial euphoria, but this sounds really good.


----------



## Guest




----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## ST4




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ST4




----------



## ST4

Such an awesome piece!!


----------



## ST4

Still on a bing, this one is overwhelmingly immersive. I'm loving this one a heck of a lot :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt:*
Auf dem Wasser zu singen (No. 2 from Zwölf Lieder von Franz Schubert, S558)
Litanei - Andante Religioso (No. 1 from Vier Geistliche Lieder, S562, after Schubert)
Der Müller und der Bach (No. 2 from Müllerlieder von Franz Schubert, S565)

*Schubert*:
Fantasie in C major, D760 'Wanderer'
Ländler (12) D790
Allegretto in C minor, D915
Ländler (17), D366: No. 12
Klavierstücke (3), D946
Kupelwieser-Walzer D I

_Bertrand Chamayou_ (piano)


----------



## ST4

I love the Wanderer Fantasie, a Schubert favorite of mine :tiphat:


----------



## WVdave

Working my way through this 5-cd set of Bach, a steal for $5 that I picked up at my local library tonight.


----------



## Pugg

Haydn67 said:


> Mendelssohn: String Quartets, played by Melos Ensemble on DG lps.
> Grieg: Holberg Suite and Two Elegiac Melodies, cond. by Jansons/Oslo Philharmonic on Norsk NKF lp.
> 
> View attachment 95958
> View attachment 95959


I envy you, those covers alone make my heart beats faster.


----------



## Pugg

​A day without that glorious voice is a day not lived .
( August 22th is coming soon)

*Renée Fleming: Distant Light.*


----------



## ST4

Right now:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert: Winterreise.*
Jonas Kaufmann/ Helmut Deutsch.


----------



## tortkis

Wuorinen: Lepton - SurPlus Ensemble, Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center, Chris Gekker, Mark Gould (Tzadik, 2002)









Electronic and chamber works. Complex and playful.


----------



## ST4

tortkis said:


> Wuorinen: Lepton - SurPlus Ensemble, Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center, Chris Gekker, Mark Gould (Tzadik, 2002)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Electronic and chamber works. Complex and playful.


Really awesome american composer LOVE his work, hard to find a work from him that doesn't beg repeated listening :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Some very impressive key-pressing going on. Great sound, too. (24 bit/96k download.)


----------



## tortkis

ST4 said:


> Really awesome american composer LOVE his work, hard to find a work from him that doesn't beg repeated listening :tiphat:


For some reason I thought he was an obfuscate composer, but I am finding his music wonderful. A lot of things are happening but they sound coherent and convincing. The only recording of his works I had was the Naxos String Sextet album. I want to check out more.


----------



## ST4

tortkis said:


> For some reason I thought he was an obfuscate composer, but I am finding his music wonderful. A lot of things are happening but they sound coherent and convincing. The only recording of his works I had was the Naxos String Sextet album. I want to check out more.


Awesome symphonies, awesome vocal works, extraordinary (and surreal) electronic work (+ mixed-media too), SQs are marvelous. He's a hard composer to pin down in many ways but he really goes to show the diversity of serialism too, still so many sounds to be explored! 
His work is a hell of a lot fun too (like Babbitt? in that regard), I can recommend you a few specific works if you want but the aforementioned categories are more than worth investigating! :cheers:


----------



## ST4

I love Die Krähe by Schubert, Letzte Hoffnung also has some interesting Weben-esque canons (informally)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz:* Symphonie fantastique, Op. 14
La Damnation de Faust, Op. 24: Rákóczi March
Marche troyenne (from Les Troyens)
Le Corsaire Overture, Op. 21
Le carnaval romain Overture, Op. 9

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, _Paul Paray_


----------



## S P Summers

I *HIGHLY* recommend these Melcer Piano Concerti (Especially the PC#1 in E Minor, WOW!). J.Plowright is an outstanding pianist. Maybe not quite as polished as Stephen Hough or Krystian Zimerman; but certainly a powerhouse of fiery virtuosity.

Here is a link to purchase this album: http://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/dc.asp?dc=D_CDA67630


----------



## KenOC

Brahms Symphony No. 1 - Live, Gunter Wand with the Chicago SO. A very intense performance, a good 'un. On the radio.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Aureliano in Palmira*

Kenneth Tarver (Aureliano), Catriona Smith (Zenobia), Silvia Tro Santafé (Arsace), Ezgi Kutlu (Publia), Andrew Foster-Williams (High Priest of Isis), Vuyani Mlinde (Licinio), Julian Alexander Smith (Oraspe)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Maurizio Benini.


----------



## gHeadphone

One of my recent purchases is the following great value box set of Bernstein with the Vienna Phil.










Ive just been blown away by this


----------



## Guest

Vivaldi and the four seasons with good old Marriner.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund




----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov*: Piano trios.

Giedrė Dirvanauskaitė (cello)/ Gidon Kremer (violin) & Daniil Trifonov (piano)


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is outer space*

Good morning TC from grey, overcast and possibly rainy Albany. Looks like we're in for more thunderstorms again today. Oh well. All the better to listen to great music at home later!



Started off last night with James Levine's recording of Gustav Holst's 'The Planets'. This recording is LOUD! It's a good recording but I'd place it behind Dutoit's recording with the Montral SO and Previn's with the Royal Philharmonic. It's a good recording but it doesn't do anything special.



Next album I listened to was this recording of Ferde Grofe's 'Grand Canyon' and 'Mississippi' Suites. Howard Hanson conducted the Eastman-Rochester Orchestra. Also included was Victor Herbert's Cello Concerto No. 2 with Georges Miquelle playing the part of soloist. The Grofe pieces are superbly recorded here. As for the Herbert piece, it's well played and a decent piece but nothing special.



Lastly, I finished with three Haydn symphonies. No. 93, No. 94 'Surprise' and No. 103 'Drumroll'. Eugen Jochum conducts the London Philharmonic Orchestra. Probably my favorite recordings of Haydn's London Symphonies.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My recent listening includes:

Richard Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie & Metamorphosen by Rudolf Kempe & the Staatskapelle Dresden 

Arthur Sullivan: Cello Concerto (Reconstructed by Sir Charles Mackerras & David Mackie) by Julian Lloyd Webber, Sir Charles Mackerras & the London Symphony Orchestra 

Arthur Sullivan: Symphony in E 'Irish' by Sir Charles Groves & the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert* lieder: Natalie Dessay.

Just arrived.


----------



## Merl

So many great accounts of Brahms 3rd but this is my go-to recording at the moment.


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA PAPAE MARCELLI - MISSA AETERNA - CHRISTI MUNERA
*Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina*
Oxford Camerata
Jeremy Summerly - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart:* Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622/ Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt-Trio"
Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen

Martin Fröst (basset clarinet & clarinet), Leif Ove Andsnes, Janine Jansen, Antoine Tamestit, Boris Brovtsyn, Maxim Rysanov & Torleif Thedéen


----------



## gHeadphone

Shostakovich!!


----------



## Vasks

*Tobias - Jonah's Mission (Jarvi/BIS)*


----------



## Guest

Schubert Rosamunde


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach:* Concertos for 3 and 4 pianos

Michel Beroff, Jean-Philippe Collard, Gabriel Tacchino, Bruno Rigutto (pianos)

Ensemble Orchestral De Paris, Jean-Pierre Wallez.


----------



## Orfeo




----------



## eljr

I spent the morning, so far, listening to many of the 2017 releases I have already posted in this thread. 

standouts, to me, so far this year:

Michael Stern / Kansas City Symphony
Adam Schoenberg: American Symphony; Finding Rothko; Picture Studies

Jordi Savall / La Capella Reial de Catalunya / Hespèrion XXI
Lorenzo de’ Medici and Maximilian I, 1450 – 1519

Berg Three Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 (1929 revision) 
San Francisco Symphony

Yo-Yo Ma
Yo-Yo Ma Plays Bach

Binchois Consort / Andrew Kirkman
Music for the 100 Years' War


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel: Messiah*

Eileen Farrell (soprano), Martha Lipton (mezzo-soprano), Davis Cunningham (tenor), William Warfield (baritone), The Mormon Tabernacle Choir

The Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy.


----------



## Granate

Bruckner
_*Symphony No.7 in E major*_
1885 Modified Version, Ed. Gutmann
Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra
*Max Rudolf
Decca (1966)*

Soon I'll post the Mahler No.2 recordings I'm listening to.


----------



## gHeadphone

On a Dvorak kick this afternoon

This










followed by this


----------



## eljr

I listened to this rather recently but it's so pleasing I had to give it another spin this AM.










Gordon Getty: Joan and the Bells; Prokofiev: Romeo & Juliet Suite No. 2

Release Date 2003
Duration50:54
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Orchestral


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1992, 2003.


----------



## eljr

Charles Bruffy / Kansas City Chorale / Phoenix Chorale
Rachmaninoff: All-Night Vigil

Release Date March 2, 2015
Duration01:15:26
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateMay 24, 2014 - May 26, 2014
Recording Location
Cathedral of St Peter the Apostle, Kansas City, Kansas


----------



## distantprommer

The Proms for 2017 have just started. It makes my day a thousand times over, especially after my terrible experience of having to have suffered from identity theft and fraud.

First night of the Proms.

Tom Coult- St John’s Dance (BBC commission: world premiere)
Ludwig van Beethoven- Piano Concerto No 3 in C minor

Igor Levit, piano

BBC Proms Youth Choir
BBC Symphony Orchestra

Award-winning pianist Igor Levit is the soloist in Beethoven’s groundbreaking Third Piano Concerto, and this year’s First Night opens with the world premiere of St John’s Dance by rising British composer Tom Coult.
John Adams’s Harmonium is an intricate tapestry of sound, with bright vocal threads and driving brass and percussion rhythms. Marking the composer’s 70th birthday this year, it features the BBC Proms Youth Choir.

Live on line at BBC Radio 3


----------



## WVdave

A wonderful sounding record pulled from a pile of vinyl that was heading for the trash at my local thrift store - 10 cents! Is it my imagination, or do classical and opera fans take better care of their vinyl, than most other record owners?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Manxfeeder

WVdave said:


> Is it my imagination, or do classical and opera fans take better care of their vinyl, than most other record owners?


Maybe so. I just bought an LP of Haitink's Bruckner 5, and the owner kept it in such perfect condition that he didn't even remove the foam protector. When I opened it, the old foam disintegrated, and now it's all into the grooves.


----------



## Vronsky

*Jolivet, Ravel & Debussy*










André Jolivet: Concerto for piano and orchestra
Maurice Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
Claude Debussy: L'isle joyeuse
Jonathan Darlington *·* Duisburger Philharmoniker *·* Pascal Gallet

Happy Bastille Day


----------



## Judith

distantprommer said:


> The Proms for 2017 have just started. It makes my day a thousand times over, especially after my terrible experience of having to have suffered from identity theft and fraud.
> 
> First night of the Proms.
> 
> Tom Coult- St John's Dance (BBC commission: world premiere)
> Ludwig van Beethoven- Piano Concerto No 3 in C minor
> 
> Igor Levit, piano
> 
> BBC Proms Youth Choir
> BBC Symphony Orchestra
> 
> Award-winning pianist Igor Levit is the soloist in Beethoven's groundbreaking Third Piano Concerto, and this year's First Night opens with the world premiere of St John's Dance by rising British composer Tom Coult.
> John Adams's Harmonium is an intricate tapestry of sound, with bright vocal threads and driving brass and percussion rhythms. Marking the composer's 70th birthday this year, it features the BBC Proms Youth Choir.
> 
> Live on line at BBC Radio 3


Loved Igor Levit on the proms this evening. Thought his encore "Ode to Joy" was amazing!


----------



## pmsummer

SANCTUARY
_Various Works by Arvo Pärt, as performed by Various Artists_
*Arvo Pärt*
Bournemouth Sinfonietta - Richard Studt
Cambridge Choir of King's College - Stephen Cleobury
London Philharmonic Orchestra - Franz Welser-Möst
Estonion Philharmonic Chamber Choir - Tonu Kaljuste
_
Virgin EMI_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 8*.

The 8th has been my least favorite of Mahler's symphonies. In fact, five years ago, a friend borrowed my recording and never gave it back, and I just let him keep it. But curiously, Abbado is keeping my attention. I'm even staying for the second part, which I always skip over.


----------



## pmsummer

MOTETTEN
_BWV 225-230_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
The Hilliard Ensemble

_ECM New Series_


----------



## pmsummer

Manxfeeder said:


> Maybe so. I just bought an LP of Haitink's Bruckner 5, and the owner kept it in such perfect condition that he didn't even remove the foam protector. When I opened it, the old foam disintegrated, and now it's all into the grooves.


Been there, done that. Nothing a little wood glue won't solve.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Murray Perahia*: Songs without words.


----------



## tortkis

ST4 said:


> Awesome symphonies, awesome vocal works, extraordinary (and surreal) electronic work (+ mixed-media too), SQs are marvelous. He's a hard composer to pin down in many ways but he really goes to show the diversity of serialism too, still so many sounds to be explored!
> His work is a hell of a lot fun too (like Babbitt? in that regard), I can recommend you a few specific works if you want but the aforementioned categories are more than worth investigating! :cheers:


Thanks. I am now totally enjoying this recording. I would love to read your recommendations and thoughts on his works. There is Wuorinen thread.

Wuorinen: Eighth Symphony (Theologoumena), Fourth Piano Concerto - Peter Serkin, Boston Symphony Orchestra, James Levine (Bridge)


----------



## Pugg

distantprommer said:


> The Proms for 2017 have just started. It makes my day a thousand times over, especially after my terrible experience of having to have suffered from identity theft and fraud.
> 
> First night of the Proms.
> 
> Tom Coult- St John's Dance (BBC commission: world premiere)
> Ludwig van Beethoven- Piano Concerto No 3 in C minor
> 
> Igor Levit, piano
> 
> BBC Proms Youth Choir
> BBC Symphony Orchestra
> 
> Award-winning pianist Igor Levit is the soloist in Beethoven's groundbreaking Third Piano Concerto, and this year's First Night opens with the world premiere of St John's Dance by rising British composer Tom Coult.
> John Adams's Harmonium is an intricate tapestry of sound, with bright vocal threads and driving brass and percussion rhythms. Marking the composer's 70th birthday this year, it features the BBC Proms Youth Choir.
> 
> Live on line at BBC Radio 3


One of those nights one wishes he was there.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*: Oboe concertos.

Disc 1


----------



## ST4

Thank you to KenOC, I'm loving this organ concerto/symphony a lot:


----------



## Captainnumber36




----------



## Pugg

​Salve Regina.
Benedictine Monks


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart arias: Peter Schreier.
*


----------



## Pugg

​*Dvorak*: Serenades .
Orpheus chamber orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Britten's penultimate opera plus songs.

_Sechs Hölderlin-Fragmente_ - song cycle for tenor and piano op.61 (1958), _The Poet's Echo_ - song cycle for soprano/tenor and piano op.76 [Texts: A. Pushkin] (1965) and _Owen Wingrave_ - opera in two acts op.85 [Libretto: Myfanwy Piper, after the story by Henry James] (1968-70):










_Seven Sonnets of Michelangelo_ - song cycle for tenor and piano op.22 (1940), _The Holy Sonnets of John Donne_ - song cycle for tenor and piano op.35 (1945), _Winter Words_ - song cycle for tenor and piano op.52 [Texts: T. Hardy] (1954), _If It's Ever Spring Again_ - song for tenor and piano WoO [Text: T. Hardy] (1954) and _The Children and Sir Nameless_ - song for tenor and piano WoO [Text: T. Hardy] (1954):


----------



## Pugg

​*Rossini*: Ermione.

Gasdia/ Zimmermann / Merrit et al.

Claudio Scimone conducting.


----------



## Guest

Pieter Bustijn - Sweelinck and others


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Completely new recording here. Legnani is not the most recorded of the early romantics, so I enjoy this. It also seems Marcello Fantoni even has another Legnani album coming out soon!


----------



## Pugg

​ *Turina and Granados*
Granados:Trio for Violin, Cello and Piano, Op. 50
Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op. 35
Círculo - fantasia for piano, violin & cello, Op. 91
Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76

Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Guest

Franz von Suppé Overtures



















A very old recording,one of my early LP's


----------



## Guest

Mahler symphony No.9 a fine recording:angel:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming* sings *Schubert* lieder .


----------



## JAS

Fikret Amirov (1922-1984): Azerbaijan Capriccio, A Tale of Nasimi, Kürd Ovshari and Gülistan Bayaty Shiraz. Moscow Radio & TV Symphony Orchestra, led by Yalchin Adigezalov. (On the Olympia label.)









Very colorful and overall decidedly traditional even though at least one of these pieces was written as late as 1969.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler*: Symphony no 4
Edith Mathis/ Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Sonata

Some light and lively instrumental Rossini for my Saturday morning, courtesy of Sir Neville Marriner and the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields:

Rossini Overtures:









Rossini String Sonatas (as well as chamber music with Bellini and Donizetti)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach & Vivaldi* : Violin Concertos
Midori / Zukerman
St Paul Chamber Orchestra / Zukerman


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss*: Daphne

Lucia Popp (Daphne), Reiner Goldberg (Apollo), Ortrun Wenkel (Gaea), Kurt Moll (Peneios), Peter Schreier (Leukippos)

Sinfonieorchester und Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Bernard Haitink.


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.2 - S No.2 - I*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.2 in C minor "Resurrection"*_
*Christiane Oelze, Michaela Schuster*
Bach-Verein Köln
Figuralchor Bonn
Kartäuserkantorei Köln
Madrigalchor der Hochschule für Musik und Tanz Köln
Kammerchor der Hochschule für Musik und Tanz Köln
Gürzenich-Orchester Köln
*Markus Stenz
Oehms (2010/2016 Issue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.2 in C minor "Resurrection"*_
*Isobel Buchanan, Mira Zakai*
Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus
*Georg Solti
Decca (1980/1996 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.2 in C minor "Resurrection"*_
*Lee Venora, Jennie Tourel*
The Collegiate Corale
New York Philharmonic Orchestra
*Leonard Bernstein
Sony Classical (1964/2009 Remastered Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.2 in C minor "Resurrection"*_
*Brigitte Fassbaender, Rosalind Plowright*
Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus
*Giuseppe Sinopoli
Deutsche Grammophon (1986)*


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.2 - S No.2 - II*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.2 in C minor "Resurrection"*_
*Elly Ameling, Aafje Heynis*
Groot Omroepkoor
Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam
*Bernard Haitink
Decca (1968/1994 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.2 in C minor "Resurrection"*_
*Kiri Te Kanawa, Marilyn Horne*
Tanglewood Festival Chorus
Boston Symphony Orchestra
*Seiji Ozawa
Decca (1986/2002 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.2 in C minor "Resurrection"*_
*Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Hilde Rössl-Majdan*
Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus
*Otto Klemperer
Warner Classics (1962/2012 Remastered Edition)*

_Second journey through the Resurrection symphony everybody loves (hourray). In fact, two recordings come close to my three favourites without beating them *(Rattle CoBSO, Barbirolli BPO and Tennstedt LPO Live).*

The most disappointing recording is the *Sinopoli DG,* totally lacking of fresh sound, being dark and restrained instead. Both *Stenz* and *Haitink* were fine, but failed to impress me. Both recordings are well balanced in the ITDS, GOK being lightweight and RCO behaving generically.

*Solti CSO* and *Ozawa BSO,* both American, go a step further with strenght in the chorus and soloists. Ozawa is more generic with the BSO in the orchestral sections, but manages to make the time fly and not sound boring. Solti instead excells with the Chicago Symphony in general, taking the most from the brass. What puts me off is the toy organ used in the ITDS.

And now, the two best that can rival my favourites (but I don't exactly feel really enthusiastic): *Bernstein NYPO* and the acclaimed *Klemperer PO.* I still don't get the fuss about Schwarzkopf and Rössl-Majdan. I'm sure they sing wholeheartly, but the Ulrich is too fast and the mezzo "sings" quite low. What I do enjoy in the first Bernstein recording more than Klemperer is the orchestra playing, favoured by the American conductor in an excellent Allegro Maestoso. However, they are pretty different in the Etwas bewegter, both want to deliver an emotional closing to the Resurrection, but the Chorus fails Bernstein and with the tempi change it almost derails. In Klemperer however the Philharmonia chorus deliver the climax in detail and joined by the two singers that colour the harmonies. So, here for the Orchestra Bernstein NYPO is better, and Klemperer has great orchestral playing too, but the Chorus helps more._


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 2 today on BBC radio 3 at 19.30 UK, 14.30 US East Coast.

Daniel Barenboim and the mighty Staatskapelle Berlin launch this year’s cycle of Elgar symphonies with the thrilling emotional extremes of the Symphony No. 1. Lisa Batiashvili joins the orchestra for Sibelius’s exhilarating Violin Concerto.

Jean Sibelius- Violin Concerto in D minor
Edward Elgar
Symphony No 1 in A flat major

Lisa Batiashvili, violin

Staatskapelle Berlin - Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, String Sextet No. 2*


----------



## Malx

This morning;
Bernstein, Serenade for Violin, Strings, Harp & Percussion + Waxman, Carmen Fantasie for Violin & Orchestra both played by Rachel Kolly d'Alba Orchestre national des Pays de la Loire, John Axelrod.









Schumann, Piano trio in F major Op80 - Veronika Eberle (Violin), Nicolas Altstaedt (Cello), Francesco Piemontesi (Piano) all ex BBC new generation artists recorded live at the Cheltenham Festival July 2011, from this months BBC MM cover disc.
Edit this post | Permalink


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 4*

I have favorite recordings of the 4th, so I've been turning up my nose at Karajan's recording of the 4th without just listening to it as it is. So since it's raining outside and there's nowhere to go, I'm letting the music speak.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Granate said:


> And now, the two best that can rival my favourites (but I don't exactly feel really enthusiastic): *Bernstein NYPO* and the acclaimed *Klemperer PO.* I still don't get the fuss about Schwarzkopf and Rössl-Majdan. I'm sure they sing wholeheartly, but the Ulrich is too fast and the mezzo "sings" quite low. What I do enjoy in the first Bernstein recording more than Klemperer is the orchestra playing, favoured by the American conductor in an excellent Allegro Maestoso. However, they are pretty different in the Etwas bewegter, both want to deliver an emotional closing to the Resurrection, but the Chorus fails Bernstein and with the tempi change it almost derails. In Klemperer however the Philharmonia chorus deliver the climax in detail and joined by the two singers that colour the harmonies. So, here for the Orchestra Bernstein NYPO is better, and Klemperer has great orchestral playing too, but the Chorus helps more.[/I]


From a review I had written several years back:

Despite his seemingly greater sense of overall structural unity, Klemperer cannot quite match the range and depth of feeling wrought by Bernstein, though I admit there are times when Klemperer's characteristic sobriety helps imbue his interpretation with a more primordial Mahlerian feel. On certain emotional/spiritual grounds however I find Bernstein somewhat more effective. Examples: In the first movement, he expresses some of the composer's phrases with a tenderness that Klemperer only hints at. In the final movement, themes from the previous movements return with more vividness and urgency. Further, in that movement the "fright fanfare", with its opening of the sky, is given a more menacing effect, while the procession of the dead is conveyed with a greater feeling of grandeur. When it comes to singing, mezzo-soprano Jennie Tourel clearly displays a wider range of feeling than Hilde Rossl-Majdan in the fourth movement "Ulricht". Lastly, in the sections for chorus and orchestra in the final movement, Bernstein is more apocalyptic. Overall, a most impressive performance.


----------



## Judith

Sonata said:


> Some light and lively instrumental Rossini for my Saturday morning, courtesy of Sir Neville Marriner and the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields:
> 
> Rossini Overtures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rossini String Sonatas (as well as chamber music with Bellini and Donizetti)


I have that box set of overtures. Love it. Can't go wrong with ASMF and Neville was a wonderful conductor!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## tortkis

Ernst Wilhelm Wolf (1735-1792): Keyboard Sonatas - Paul Simmonds (Clavichord) (ARS MUSICI)


----------



## geralmar

Azol said:


> View attachment 95839
> 
> 
> Returning to this magnificent recording - once you have it going, you are unable to stop.
> The tragic episode near the code of Hebridean Symphony with sudden transition into the triumphal fanfares leave me speechless each time.
> Wish I could witness the live performance of it.


Chanced on the last couple of movements on the radio, tried to guess the composer; decided it must be something obscure by Richard Strauss. When the announcer said "Bantock"-- someone I never heard of-- I immediately ordered the CD. (Something I almost never do.) Incidentally, I also listened to the Naxos recording on YouTube: it is dreary next to the Handley.


----------



## Malx

Vaughan Williams, Symphony No2 London - Rochester PO, Christopher Seaman.

An excellent recording from an unexpected source. Which just goes to prove that preconceived ideas can make a fool of you very easily.









Grace Williams, Symphony No2 - BBC Welsh SO, Vernon Handley.

A composer who deserves more recognition, very late romantic in a lot of ways who produced very accessible music - why not give it a try?


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Hammerklavier Sonata

John Ogden.

One of the best out there


----------



## AClockworkOrange

distantprommer said:


> Prom 2 today on BBC radio 3 at 19.30 UK, 14.30 US East Coast.
> 
> Daniel Barenboim and the mighty Staatskapelle Berlin launch this year's cycle of Elgar symphonies with the thrilling emotional extremes of the Symphony No. 1. Lisa Batiashvili joins the orchestra for Sibelius's exhilarating Violin Concerto.
> 
> Jean Sibelius- Violin Concerto in D minor
> Edward Elgar
> Symphony No 1 in A flat major
> 
> Lisa Batiashvili, violin
> 
> Staatskapelle Berlin - Daniel Barenboim


This is my present listening too.


----------



## WVdave

I often wonder when I buy classical music at my thrift store or local library whether it's coming from the same person's collection and what made that person (or persons) part with it. In any case, I try to appreciate it. Mozart; Le Nozzle Di Figaro (BBC Symphony, Sir Colin Davis) - $3.


----------



## chill782002

Schumann - Fantasie In C Major (Op 17) 
Fantasiestucke (Op 12)

Brahms - Variations & Fugue On A Theme By G.F. Handel (Op 24)

Recorded 1954-1955


----------



## elgar's ghost

Some more of Britten's work for voices this evening.

_A Boy Was Born_ - theme and six variations containing ten Christmas songs for a cappella choir and boys' voices op.3 [Texts: mostly 15th and 16th c. anon. plus one each from C. Rossetti, T. Tusser and F. Quarles] (1932-33 - rev. 1955) and _The Little Sweep_ - children's opera in three scenes op.45 [Libretto: E. Crozier] (1949):










_Friday Afternoons_ - 12 songs for children's choir and piano op.7 [Texts: anon. plus one each from W. Thackeray, J. Taylor, N. Udall, I. Walton and E. Farjeon] (1933-35), _A Ceremony of Carols_ for treble voices and harp op.28 [Texts: 14-16th c. anon, Gregorian antiphon plus two from R. Southwell and one from J. J. and R. Wedderburn] (1942) and nine other songs for various voices WoO:


----------



## Sonata

Verdi- Macbeth. Chandos Opera in English


----------



## Manxfeeder

geralmar said:


> Chanced on the last couple of movements on the radio, tried to guess the composer; decided it must be something obscure by Richard Strauss. When the announcer said "Bantock"-- someone I never heard of-- I immediately ordered the CD. (Something I almost never do.)


The first time I heard Bantock on the radio, I did the same thing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 4*

Renee Fleming on vocals.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Pelleas*

I've been listening to a lot of Abbado's conducting today.


----------



## Malx

Symphonies numbered two are definitely tonight's theme so far:

Sibelius Symphony No2 - New York Philharmonic, Barbirolli.
Recorded in 1940 when Barbirolli was in New York during the second WW - if you can handle the historic sound this is one of the very best recordings of this symphony imo.









Sibelius, Symphony No2 - Cincinnati SO, Paavo Jarvi.
A modern take on the same symphony.









Stravinsky, Violin Concerto - Baiba Skride, BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Thierry Fischer.


----------



## Itullian

Pure poetry.


----------



## Sonata

Alison Balsom and Tom Poster: Legende


----------



## Captainnumber36




----------



## ST4

Really enjoyed this piece so time for a second helping!


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, String Sextet No. 2*
> 
> View attachment 95987


The Raphael is my favorite among active string quartets. Superb in every recording I've owned by them. Aside from this and several other Brahms works, I've enjoyed them playing Dvorak, Schubert, Mendelssohn, Bruckner, Schoenberg and Korngold. Most highly recommended.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Hummel *: Piano concertos
Stephen Hough.


----------



## Casebearer

Giacinto Scelsi - Anahit. A work of beauty.


----------



## Pugg

distantprommer said:


> Prom 2 today on BBC radio 3 at 19.30 UK, 14.30 US East Coast.
> 
> Daniel Barenboim and the mighty Staatskapelle Berlin launch this year's cycle of Elgar symphonies with the thrilling emotional extremes of the Symphony No. 1. Lisa Batiashvili joins the orchestra for Sibelius's exhilarating Violin Concerto.
> 
> Jean Sibelius- Violin Concerto in D minor
> Edward Elgar
> Symphony No 1 in A flat major
> 
> Lisa Batiashvili, violin
> 
> Staatskapelle Berlin - Daniel Barenboim


I did recorded this, so going to watch it later.
( BBC broadcast it on telly. )


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart/ Rossini / Haydn* : Arias.
Frederic von Stade/ Edo de Waart


----------



## Casebearer

Penderecki's Kosmogonia (1970).


----------



## ST4

Casebearer said:


> Giacinto Scelsi - Anahit. A work of beauty.


Truly is, his work has that floating kind of dream quality but also has a highly spiritual aesthetic too, quite a unique (and often under-appreciated) composer! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Gung'l*: Marches, Waltzes, Polkas

Nuremberg Symphony Orchestra, Christian Simonis


----------



## ST4

Not being particularly avant garde right now, listening to a few Beetsy sonatas before I order dinner


----------



## ST4

Yep, I think I'm gonna get pizza


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saens*: Carnival Of The Animals/ * Britten*: The Young Person's Guide To The Orchestra
Boston Pops Orchestra, Arthur Fiedler.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*: Piano concerto NO.2/ Krakowiac et al.
Alexis Weissenberg / Stanislaw Scrowaczewski conducting.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - works for voice(s) and orchestra part one.

_Quatre Chansons Françaises_ - song cycle for soprano and orchestra WoO [Texts: V. Hugo/P. Verlaine] (1928), _Our Hunting Fathers_ - song cycle for soprano or tenor and orchestra op.8 [Texts: W.H. Auden/anon./T. Ravenscroft] (1936), _Ballad of Heroes_ for tenor or soprano, chorus and orchestra op.14 [Texts: W. H. Auden/R. Swingler] (1939), _Les Illuminations_ - song cycle for soprano or tenor, seven obbligato instruments and strings op.18 [Texts: A. Rimbaud] (1939), _Serenade_ - song cycle for tenor, horn and strings op.31 [Texts: C. Cotton/Lord Tennyson/W. Blake/anon./B. Jonson/J. Keats] (1943) and _The Rescue of Penelope_ - posthumously arranged concert version of the radio drama for speaker, four solo voices and orchestra WoO [Text: E. Sackville-West] (1943):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande*

Maria Ewing (Mélisande), François Le Roux (Pelléas), José van Dam (Golaud), Jean-Philippe Courtis (Arkel), Christa Ludwig (Genevieve), Patrizia Pace (Yniold), Rudolf Mazzola (Doctor)

Vienna State Opera Concert Chorus, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Speranza


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Diabelli variations.
Igor Levit


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Hummel *: Piano concertos
> Stephen Hough.


Love this album. Thank you for recommending it to me!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano concertos 27 and 15
Christian Zacharias


----------



## ST4

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mozart*: Piano concertos 27 and 15
> Christian Zacharias


The 27th is amazing :cheers:


----------



## ST4

*Bach - St Matthew Passion*

One of the greatest oratorios of all time IMO


----------



## eljr

Bach Carl Philipp Emanuel - 3 Sonaten fur Cembalo und Violine
Bach Carl Philipp Emanuel (Composer), Geoffrey Thomas (Performer), Laszlo Paulik (Performer)

Original Release Date: 2001


----------



## Vasks

_Gorging on Gyorgy_

*Ligeti - Melodien (de Leeuw/Teldec)
Ligeti - Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet (London Winds/Sony)
Ligeti - San Francisco Polyphony (Howarth/Wergo)
Ligeti - Violin Concerto (Astrand/Chandos)*


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*: Symphony no 4
Leonard Bernstein conducting.


----------



## Hurrian

George Rochberg: Circles of Fire


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Piano concerto 2(Haitink) 
Cello Sonata 2 (Harrell)


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Sibelius: Symphony No.2 conducted by Hannikainen/Sinfonia of London on Classics For Pleasure lp.
Schubert: Octet performed by the Vienna Octet on Decca lp.


----------



## Bertali




----------



## Pugg

​
*Leoncavallo: La Bohème*

Alan Titus (Schaunard), Alexandrina Milcheva (Musette), Franco Bonisolli (Marcello), Lucia Popp (Mimi), Bernd Weikl (Rodolfo), Alexander Malta (Barbemuche), Raimund Grumbach (Colline), Jörn W Wilsing (Visconte Paolo), Norbert Orth (Durand), Friedrich Lenz (Gaudenzio), Sofia Lis (Eufemia)

Coro de la Radio de Baviera & Orquesta de la Radio de Munich, Heinz Wallberg.


----------



## hpowders

David OByrne said:


> I got lost hiking but a friendly couple picked me up. It has been a sad morning but I'm home now


Is this on CD or vinyl?


----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 96018


Fun to listen to these again.


----------



## Bertali

Antonio Bertali "Chiacona"
Emsemble: L'Arpeggiata
Violin: Veronika Skuplik

https://www.outhere-music.com/en/albums/ciaccone-bergamasche-e-un-po-di-folie-alpha-512

This is a wonderful piece of music that I never seem to get tired of.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1959 - '61, 1971.


----------



## chill782002

Fairly early stereo recordings, Boult and the LPO are on top form.


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.2 - S No.3 - I*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.3 in D minor*_
*Michaela Schuster*
Mädchen und Knaben der Chöre am Kölner Dom
Damenchor der Oper Köln
Gürzenich-Orchester Köln
*Markus Stenz
Oehms (2010/2016 Issue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.3 in D minor*_
*Maureen Forrester*
Sint Willibrordkerk Knapenkoor
Groot Vrouwenkoor
Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam
*Bernard Haitink
Decca (1966/1994 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.3 in D minor*_
*Hanna Schwarz*
New London Children's Choir
Women's voices of the Philharmonia Chorus
Philharmonia Orchestra
*Giuseppe Sinopoli
Deutsche Grammophon (1995)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.3 in D minor*_
*Norma Procter*
Wandsworth School Boy's Choir
Ambrosian Singers
London Symphony Orchestra
*Jascha Horenstein
Unicorn-Kanchana (1988)*

_First half of the Symphony No.3 (quite a long journey) and good results. I shall begin with a recording which hype I kind of understand, but fails to even please me: *Horenstein*. Only Norma Procter and the Ambrosians fulfil their role because after three really good recordings this is a major let-down. Not the jazzy brass or the LSO strings. It's distint in a way. But that's all for me.
A very decent effort however is the *Markus Stenz *high quality recording for Oehms. The Köln orchestra sounds lightweight as ever, with better results and precision here. Nothing special on Stenz's conducting or Schuster singing, but the Langsam Ruhevoll manages lo light up my heart.
The two better recordings of this half are Haitink RCO and Sinopoli. *Sinopoli* is just as precise as in No.1. First and final movements sounding lush. Schwarz has an amazing control over her voice to deliver every word in German. *Haitink* is no exception, but goes along for a very distinct conducting, proof of the novelty of Mahler recordings in the 60s. This one is undoubtedly special, with the RCO signing an enchanting Kräftig. The chorus in Lustig in Tempo is not that superb in comparison, just a little drawback._


----------



## Malx

Granate said:


> Mahler
> _*Symphony No.3 in D minor*_
> *Michaela Schuster*
> Mädchen und Knaben der Chöre am Kölner Dom
> Damenchor der Oper Köln
> Gürzenich-Orchester Köln
> *Markus Stenz
> Oehms (2010/2016 Issue Edition)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mahler
> _*Symphony No.3 in D minor*_
> *Maureen Forrester*
> Sint Willibrordkerk Knapenkoor
> Groot Vrouwenkoor
> Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam
> *Bernard Haitink
> Decca (1966/1994 Reissue Edition)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mahler
> _*Symphony No.3 in D minor*_
> *Hanna Schwarz*
> New London Children's Choir
> Women's voices of the Philharmonia Chorus
> Philharmonia Orchestra
> *Giuseppe Sinopoli
> Deutsche Grammophon (1995)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mahler
> _*Symphony No.3 in D minor*_
> *Norma Procter*
> Wandsworth School Boy's Choir
> Ambrosian Singers
> London Symphony Orchestra
> *Jascha Horenstein
> Unicorn-Kanchana (1988)*
> 
> _First half of the Symphony No.3 (quite a long journey) and good results. I shall begin with a recording which hype I kind of understand, but fails to even please me: *Horenstein*. Only Norma Procter and the Ambrosians fulfil their role because after three really good recordings this is a major let-down. Not the jazzy brass or the LSO strings. It's distint in a way. But that's all for me.
> A very decent effort however is the *Markus Stenz *high quality recording for Oehms. The Köln orchestra sounds lightweight as ever, with better results and precision here. Nothing special on Stenz's conducting or Schuster singing, but the Langsam Ruhevoll manages lo light up my heart.
> The two better recordings of this half are Haitink RCO and Sinopoli. *Sinopoli* is just as precise as in No.1. First and final movements sounding lush. Schwarz has an amazing control over her voice to deliver every word in German. *Haitink* is no exception, but goes along for a very distinct conducting, proof of the novelty of Mahler recordings in the 60s. This one is undoubtedly special, with the RCO signing an enchanting Kräftig. The chorus in Lustig in Tempo is not that superb in comparison, just a little drawback._


I have never understood the fuss about the Horenstein Unicorn recordings of Mahler, I have a live recording of the third symphony with the LSO featuring Helen Watts that despite poorer sound quality I find preferable. See below.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling. Netherlands PO has built endearing Mahler history with Haenchen and Albrecht. This latest (Hybrid) release continues this tradition. Detailed and bathed in exquisite sound. Buy, buy, buy!


----------



## Vaneyes

Granate said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mahler
> _*Symphony No.3 in D minor*_
> *Norma Procter*
> Wandsworth School Boy's Choir
> Ambrosian Singers
> London Symphony Orchestra
> *Jascha Horenstein
> Unicorn-Kanchana (1988)*
> 
> _...._


I've loved that rec. since first listen. Horenstein's (1970) reading reminds me of the great horse Secretariat. Getting stronger with each succeeding furlong.

Two additional fine M3s: NYPO/LB et al (Sony 1961); ACO/Haitink et al (Decca/Eurovision 1983). :tiphat:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## chord

The Excellency of Hand


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> The best of eHarmony.com.


Christian Singles dead?


----------



## Vaneyes

chord said:


>


The excellency of hand. Ah yes, I remember it well.


----------



## Manxfeeder

pmsummer said:


> Been there, done that. Nothing a little wood glue won't solve.


How does that work?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*

I'm only halfway into it, but so far, this is how I want Mahler's 9th to sound.


----------



## Merl

I'm really enjoying this cycle at the moment. The 9th is particularly exciting.


----------



## Vaneyes

*LvB*: VC, w. Faust/BPO/Haitink. Video, March 2015. A tedious undertaking, ploddingly so.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano sonatas
OP.31, Nos 1 -3
Daniel Barenboim.


----------



## Pugg

​
We are heading for a very sunny day, how appropriate to spin this one.


----------



## tortkis

Trabaci: Keyboard Music, Book I 1603 - Sergio Vartolo (harpsichord, organ) (Naxos)


----------



## MattB

*Ralph Vaughan Williams* - Pastoral Symphony

_Sir Mark Elder / Hallé Orchestra_










One of the best.


----------



## Pugg

*On vinyl*








*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 9

Leonard Bernstein .


----------



## ST4

*Webern - Opus' 1 - 31*

"_God gave us three saviors: Bach, Webern and Messiaen. Now get working!_"










:tiphat:


----------



## Nocture In Blue




----------



## Pugg

​
*Duruflé:* Requiem
(third version)

Quatre Motets sur des thèmes grégoriens, Op. 10

Ann Murray (mezzo soprano), Thomas Allen (baritone), Thomas Trotter (organ)

Corydon Singers, English Chamber Orchestra, Matthew Best


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - works for voice(s) and orchestra part two.

_Saint Nicolas_ cantata for tenor soloist, children's chorus, chorus, and orchestra op.42 [Text: E. Crozier] (1948), _Spring Symphony_ for soprano, contralto and tenor soloists, mixed chorus, boys' choir and orchestra op.44 [Texts: 13th and 16th c. anon./E. Spenser/T. Nashe/G. Peele/J. Claire/J. Milton/R. Herrick/H. Vaughan/W.H. Auden/R. Barnfield/W. Blake/R. Beaumont/J. Fletcher] (1949), _Nocturne_ - song cycle for tenor, seven obbligato instruments and strings op.60 [Texts: P. Shelley/Lord Tennyson/S. Coleridge/T. Middleton/W. Wordsworth/W. Owen/J. Keats/W. Shakespeare] (1958) _Cantata academica (Carmen basiliense)_ for soloists, chorus and orchestra op.62 [Text: B. Wyss after medieval Latin sources] (1959) and _Psalm CL_ for children's chorus and instruments op.67 (1962):


----------



## Judith

Sometimes when I want to listen to music, I'm in a situation where I don't know what to listen to. How do you all decide what to play?


----------



## KenOC

Judith said:


> Sometimes when I want to listen to music, I'm in a situation where I don't know what to listen to. How do you all decide what to play?


I just reach out my hand to my CD collection, and God tells me what to play. "Play Schoenberg," He says. No, wait. That was the other guy...


----------



## Pugg

*Auber* - Le Domino Noir

Sumi Jo · Vernet · Ford · Power · Olmeda · Lamprecht · Bastin · Cachemaille ·

ECO · Richard Bonynge conducting.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## gHeadphone

Something to bless the week this morning, a mass in B minor


----------



## eljr

Woefully Arrayed: Sacred and Secular Choral & Polyhoral Works of Jonathan David Little

Release Date July 14, 2017
Duration01:09:50
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateNovember, 2005


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart/ Brahms*: Clarinet Quintet.
Berlin Soloist.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff goes to the 19th century*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany! Don't get too excited about the weather as there are more thunderstorms expected today!

​
Started off last night with this classic recording of the 5th and 7th Beethoven symphonies with Carlos Kleiber conducting the Vienna Philharmonic. Probably the best recording I've ever heard on modern instruments of these two symphonies.

​
Next I listened to the complete Piano Concertos by Camille Saint-Saens. Stephen Hough played the piano while the City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra was conducted by Sakari Oramo. Good recordings except in the third where the audio sounds a bit out of phase or something like that. Either way, great performances of the concertos.

​
The Violin Concertos by Felix Mendelssohn and Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky. Isaac Stern playing the part of soloist while Eugene Ormandy conducts the Philadelphia Orchestra. Great old recording.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37/ Fantasia for Piano, Chorus and Orchestra in C minor, Op. 80

Rudolf Serkin (piano)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa.


----------



## eljr

Baltic Chamber Orchestra / Emmanuel Leducq-Barome
Shostakovich: Chamber Symphony in C minor, Op. 110a; Strauss: Metamophosen for 23 strings

Genre
Classical

Audio CD Release: (August 18, 2017)


----------



## Sonata

*
Verdi- Aida*.
Conducted by Georg Solti, with Leontyne Price and John Vickers


----------



## Pugg

*Mendelssohn*: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 52 'Lobgesang'

Christiane Karg, Christina Landshamer (sopranos) & Michael Schade (tenor)

Chorus & Orchestra of Bavarian Radio, Pablo Heras-Casado.


----------



## Guest

I love this concerto of Vivaldi,the Concerto for two violins in A Op.3 played by I musici.:angel:
I just recieved the double disc on cd.The LP is very old and has a little distortion over the years.


----------



## Judith

Just ordered

Hummel

Trumpet concert
Wynton Marsalis

I didn't tell you Pugg about the second one I was ordering lol but you can guess!!!

Violin Concertos by Lalo and Saint Saens which is the 2CD with other pieces as well.

Sorry. Wrong thread. Feel free to move!


----------



## Sonata

*Selections from*









Vivaldi-Tito Manlio









Rameau-La Temple De La Gloire

Sometimes I struggle to get through a complete Baroque opera in one go, but Vivaldi has such a unique sound to me in his vocal music, and I love the delicate and elegant, effervescent sound of French Baroque. I listened to about an hour of highlights from each of these albums


----------



## pmsummer

FANTASY
_An English Fantasy for Viola and Harp_
*Arnold Bax, Frank Bridge, Benjamin Britten, Percy Grainger, Ralph Vaughan Williams*
Doris Lederer - viola
Jude Mollenhauer - harp
_
Centaur_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Great, exciting music here.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Serenades K361/375.
Netherlands Wind Ensemble / Edo de Waart.


----------



## Bertali




----------



## Guest

Good choice ! :tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Third and final part of B.B.'s works for voice(s) and orchestra.

_War Requiem_ for soprano, tenor and baritone soloists, chamber ensemble, boys' chorus, mixed chorus and orchestra op.66 [Texts: W. Owen and liturgical Latin] (1961-62), _Cantata misericordium_ for tenor and baritone soloists, small chorus, string quartet, string orchestra, piano, harp and timpani op.69 [Text: _Book of Luke_, after the Parable of the Good Samaritan] (1963), _The Building of the House_ for chorus and orchestra op.79 [Text: _Psalm CXXVII_] (1967) _Children's Crusade_ - cantata for boy soloists, boys' chorus, two pianos, organ and percussion op.82 [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1968) _Phaedra_ - cantata for mezzo-soprano, cello, harpsichord, percussion and string orchestra op.93 [Text: J. Racine] (1975) and _Praise we great men_ for soloists, chorus and orchestra WoO [Text: E. Sitwell] (1976 inc. - completed after the composer's death by C. Matthews):


----------



## Bertali

Traverso said:


> Good choice ! :tiphat:


Yes, great music by Rameau and Sabine is a fantastic coloratura soprano.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Purcell*; Dido and Aeneas

Tatiana Troyanos/ Palmer / Stilwell .

Raymond Leppard conducting.


----------



## Vasks

*Meyerbeer - Overture to "L'Etoile du Nord" (Ang/Naxos)
Bruch - Symphony #2 (Schmalfuss/MDG)*


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.2 - S No.3 - II*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.3 in D minor*_
*Martha Lipton*
Boy's Choir of the Church of Transfiguration
Women's Chorus of the Schola Cantorium
New York Philharmonic Orchestra
*Leonard Bernstein
Sony Classical (1962/2009 Remastered Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.3 in D minor*_
*Helga Dernesch*
Glenn Ellyn Children's Chorus
Women of the Chicago Symphony Orchestra Chorus
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
*Georg Solti
Decca (1983/1996 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.3 in D minor*_ Live recording
*Jessye Norman*
American Boychoir
Tanglewood Festival Chorus
Boston Symphony Orchestra
*Seiji Ozawa
Decca (1993/2002 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.3 in D minor*_
*Jessye Norman*
Wiener Sängerknaben
Konzervereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Claudio Abbado
Deutsche Grammophon (1982/1995 Reissue Edition)*

_For this second half, much less winners. Each recording is different, starting with Abbado's first studio and celebrated Symphony No.3 with Jessye Norman. *Abbado* and the Wiener Philharmoniker have a too low sound, flat in details but not short on emotion in the final movement. Norman is also a star here, but the recording is too lethargic for me. *Ozawa* Live with the Boston Symphony gives me mixed feelings. Norman is even in a better shape and she is consolidated in this role. The symphony is not exhausting, and the BSO is indeed mellow and yet cold. Listen to this one for a portentuous fourth movement. *Solti* is slightly less convincing than his No.1 and No.2. The Chicago brass does not work wonders, ploddy for this time; though Dernesch nails her role. The strings and the recording overall is fine. And the best of this half is again *Leonard Bernstein* 1962's CBS recording, fresh, lush and epic but quite below his DG fantastic recording. Lipton is a great performer too.

I would place the final order, from "worst" to "best" as Horenstein LSO, Abbado WPO, Ozawa BSO, Stenz GOK, Solti CSO, Sinopoli PO and the two better, early stereo recordings of *Haitink RCO* and *Bernstein NYPO 62*. They all stand below my favourites *Bernstein NYPO 86* and *Kubelík SOdBR DG*._


----------



## Judith

Today's repertoire has been 
Elgar Symphony no 2 London Phiharmonic Orchestra conducted by George Solti
After the Proms last night, I wanted to listen to it again

Brahms Sonata for Viola and Piano Roberto Diaz and Jeremy Denk. Just wanted something different from Brahms. Has a nice tone to it and familiar with Jeremy and he performs a lot with Joshua Bell.

Haydn Cello Concerto no 2. Steven Isserlis, Chamber Orchestra of Europe conducted by Sir Roger Norrington. I have listened to the first concerto so many times but not as familiar with second.

Satie 3 Gymnopodies Album performed by Pascal Roge. Something sultry for a hot summers day. Lovely album and well performed and can't help thinking that Pascal is Satie.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988 - '90, 1996.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Great, exciting music here.


Thank you. Another marvelous work from the greatest living composer.

Any word on its commercial release?


----------



## opus55

Jean Sibelius
Violin Concerto in d minor op.47
Edith Peinemann(violin)
WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln/Joseph Keilberth 1967










On the radio..


----------



## deprofundis

Greetings ladie's and gentelmens let me allow you to tell you what i'm currently listening some *Palestrina *missa ad coenam agi & easter(i presume), perform by brilliant* Brabant ensemble *and since im a wash up fanboy of brabant ensemble and i have em all, i purchased Behold how , joyfull the music of* Jacob Clemens* (non papa), so i guess that it, im so broke i need money, ische!! oh no what have i done,let's not panic em , money come and goes hey, what about it says?

I like to mention i worship Huelgas ensemble too, and Paul Van Nevel Achivement, brilliant man!

_..deprofundis has his own style & chic :tiphat:_


----------



## jim prideaux

Abbado and the Mahler Chamber Orch.-Brahms Serenade no.1

got hold of Kubelik and the BPO's recordings of the Schumann symphonies in an Oxfam shop in the Lakes at the weekend-just listened to their interpretation of the 2nd and this 1964 recording is very different to Gardiner and Zinman (the recordings that served as an introduction to this great work for me)..........


----------



## Sonata

Verdi: songs


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various vocal and choral works by Britten either a cappella or with minimal accompaniment.

_A Hymn to the Virgin_ for four voices WoO [Text: anon. c.1300] (1930 - rev. 1934), _Te Deum_ in C for treble solo, chorus and organ WoO [Text: _Book of Common Prayer_] (1934), _Hymn to St. Cecilia_ for unaccompanied choir op.27 [Text: W.H. Auden] (1942), _Rejoice in the Lamb_ - cantata for four solo voices, choir and organ op.30 [Texts: C. Smart] (1943), _Festival Te Deum_ in E for choir and organ op.32 [Text: _Book of Common Prayer_] (1944), _Hymn to St. Peter_ for treble, choir and organ op.56a [Text: Biblical sources] (1955), _Antiphon_ for four voices and organ op.56b [Text: G. Herbert] (1956), _Missa Brevis_ in D for boys' voices and organ op.63 [Text: Latin liturgy] (1959), _Jubilate Deo_ in C for choir and organ WoO [Text: Liturgical sources] (1961), and _A Hymn of St. Columba_ for choir and organ WoO [Text: Latin - att. to the Irish saint Columba] (1962):










_Five Flower Songs_ for unaccompanied choir op.47 [Texts: R. Herrick/G. Crabbe/J. Clare/anon.] (1950):










_Canticle I (My beloved is mine)_ for soprano or tenor and piano op.40 [Text: F. Quarles] (1947), _Canticle II (Abraham and Isaac)_ for alto, tenor and piano op.51 [Text: medieval Chester miracle play after Biblical sources] (1952), _The Heart of the Matter pt. 1_ for speaker, tenor, horn and piano WoO [Texts: E. Sitwell] (1956 - rev. 1983 by P. Pears], _Canticle III (Still Falls the Rain)_ for tenor, horn and piano op.55 [Text: Edith Sitwell] (1954), _The Heart of the Matter pt. 2_ for speaker, tenor, horn and piano WoO [Texts: E. Sitwell] (1956 - rev. 1983 by P. Pears], _Canticle IV (The Journey of the Magi)_ for countertenor, tenor, baritone and piano op.84 [Text: T.S. Eliot] (1971) and _Canticle V (The Death of Saint Narcissus)_ for tenor and harp op.89 [Text: T.S. Eliot] (1974):










_The Golden Vanity_ - 'vaudeville' for boys' voices and piano op.78 [Text: trad. English - arr. C. Graham] (1966) and _A Birthday Hansel_ - song cycle for high voice and harp op.92 [Texts: R. Burns] (1975):


----------



## bharbeke

Judith said:


> Sometimes when I want to listen to music, I'm in a situation where I don't know what to listen to. How do you all decide what to play?


1. Work on a listening project (finish all or a section of a composer's output that I've never heard before).
2. Whittle down the recommendation list (still hundreds of those from this site).
3. I'll ask myself if I feel like a particular era or genre of work and then pick a piece from there.
4. Find a favorite recording in Spotify or YouTube and look at the recommendations for other related pieces or videos from there.

Have you already heard everything Stephen Hough and Stephen Isserlis have recorded (just kidding, but I do see them pop up in your postings often)?


----------



## Guest




----------



## JAS

After the heated exchange on another thread, which probably need not be mentioned by name, I need some Delius: Florida Suite and other orchestral works, David Lloyd Jones leading the English Northern Philharmonia (on Naxos).


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I have been very busy recently with work and so there's not been much time either to listen or to post. But this is my new disc of the week. I'm trying to get to know the work of William Walton at the moment, a composer whose music seems right up my street.

*
William Walton - songs*
The Winds
Tritons
Beatriz's Song
Under the Greenwood Tree
3 Facade Settings
Anon in Love
A Song for the Lord Mayor's Table
3 Facade Settings (arr. C. Palmer)
*Felicity Lott, Martyn Hill; Craig Ogden , guitar; Graham Johnson, piano* [Naxos, 2002]












JAS said:


> After the heated exchange on another thread, which probably need not be mentioned by name, I need some Delius: Florida Suite and other orchestral works, David Lloyd Jones leading the English Northern Philharmonia (on Naxos).


If you're in need of a friendly 'like' I will always give you one for Delius, an under-appreciated genius.


----------



## dillonp2020

Itzhak Perlman and the London Phil conducted by Daniel Barenboim performing Dvorak's Violin Concerto and Romance in F-minor. 







I typically don't comment on my currently listening, but I feel some need. While it may seem heretical, I'm not very into Dvorak. Something about his music turns me off.


----------



## Vaneyes

Two samplings.

Uninspired playing, and in multi-channel if you wish. Otherwise, NYPO/LB (Shostakovich 1, Sony rec. 1971).










A much better adventure (Ondine August release). :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

dillonp2020 said:


> Itzhak Perlman and the London Phil conducted by Daniel Barenboim performing Dvorak's Violin Concerto and Romance in F-minor.
> View attachment 96052
> 
> I typically don't comment on my currently listening, but I feel some need. While it may seem heretical, *I'm not very into Dvorak. Something about his music turns me off.*


I probably like less *Dvorak* than most, but do try these. :tiphat:

Cello Concerto w. Fournier/BPO/Szell (DG 1961).

Symphony 7, w. NYPO/LB (Sony 1963).


----------



## Vaneyes

JAS said:


> *After the heated exchange on another thread*, which probably need not be mentioned by name, I need some Delius: Florida Suite and other orchestral works, David Lloyd Jones leading the English Northern Philharmonia (on Naxos).
> 
> View attachment 96051


Expunge even better with Barbirolli or Beecham.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Strauss: Salome*

*London Symphony Orchestra, Erich Leinsdorf*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Soler*: Sonatas.
Vestard Shimkus


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Martin Stadtfeld


----------



## Pugg

deprofundis said:


> Greetings ladie's and gentelmens let me allow you to tell you what i'm currently listening some *Palestrina *missa ad coenam agi & easter(i presume), perform by brilliant* Brabant ensemble *and since im a wash up fanboy of brabant ensemble and i have em all, i purchased Behold how , joyfull the music of* Jacob Clemens* (non papa), so i guess that it, im so broke i need money, ische!! oh no what have i done,let's not panic em , money come and goes hey, what about it says?
> 
> I like to mention i worship Huelgas ensemble too, and Paul Van Nevel Achivement, brilliant man!
> 
> _..deprofundis has his own style & chic :tiphat:_


Please stay that way, stick to yourself and you'll be fine. :cheers:


----------



## Pugg

Tchaikov6 said:


> *Strauss: Salome*
> 
> *London Symphony Orchestra, Erich Leinsdorf*
> 
> View attachment 96053


Very fine recording, as long as one not visualising Caballe doing the dance of the seven veils.


----------



## KenOC

Right now - Alassio, In the South, by Elgar. Sir John Eliot Gardiner, Vienna Philharmonic. A very substantial work and seeming becoming heard more often. On the radio.


----------



## Pugg

*Agnes Baltsa* sing opera arias.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano concertos 17+18 
Murray Perahia.


----------



## tortkis

Crumb: The River of Life, Unto the Hills - Ann Crumb, Orchestra 2001, James Freeman (Bridge)









Affective and otherworldly. Ann Crumb's empathic singing is wonderful.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Concert Arias

Dame Kiri Te Kanawa.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Abbado and the Mahler Chamber Orch.-Brahms Serenade no.1
> 
> got hold of Kubelik and the BPO's recordings of the Schumann symphonies in an Oxfam shop in the Lakes at the weekend-just listened to their interpretation of the 2nd and this 1964 recording is very different to Gardiner and Zinman (the recordings that served as an introduction to this great work for me)..........


also picked up a copy of the complete Brahms' symphonies (again) and this gives me the first opportunity to listen closely to the much discussed Celibidache as he conducts the Italian RSO in 1959.I had only listened to this conductor once before-in a later recording of Dvorak's 9th and as I now listen to the Brahms 4th I can hear why he might divide opinion so dramatically


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans*, RV644
(oratorio)

Birgit Finnilä, Ingeborg Springer, Julia Hamari, Elly Ameling, Annelies Burmeister

Rundfunks-Solistenvereinigung Berlin, Vittorio Negri.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Sibelius:* Symphony No. 2 in D major, op. 43 • Symphony No. 7 in C major, op. 105
Leonard Bernstein conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Fauré:* Quintets with Piano

Piano Quintet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 89
Piano Quintet No. 2 in C minor Op. 115

Eric Le Sage (piano)

_Quatuor Ébène_


----------



## Vasks

*Moniuszko - Overture to "Verbum Nobile" (Satanowski/cpo)
Chopin - Piano Sonata #3 (Pollini/DG)
Marek - Sinfonia (Brain/Koch)*


----------



## Sonata

*Verdi-Otello in English.
*

This recording is decidedly inferior to the other two Shakespeare Verdi operas-in-english. Whereas I'm considering purchasing the Macbeth in English to supplement my Italian recording since I enjoyed it so much, I know I won't be listening to this one again. But I don't have time right now to sit down with a libretto so this is a decent way of getting the series of events in my mind. I will be listening to another Otello recording within the next week, likely Karajan recording with Tebaldi and Del Monaco, which I've owned for a year but has languished on my unlistened-to-pile


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy*: La Mer/ Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune/ Karlheinz Zoeller (flute)

*Ravel* *Daphnis et Chloé - Suite No. 2

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Shostakovich*: _Piano Concerto No. 2 _in F major, Op. 102
Dmitri Shostakovich Jr (piano)
Maxim Shostakovich.

_Chamber Symphony No. 5_ for Strings in A flat major, Op. 118a (orch.Barshai)
Yuli Turovsky

I Musici de Montreal.


----------



## Merl

A joyful cycle. Just playing Symphony 4 as I type. Heavenly and currently my go-to set of Schumann symphonies.


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi: Ernani*

Leontyne Price (Elvira), Carlo Bergonzi (Ernani), Mario Sereni (Carlo), Ezio Flagello (Silva), Julia Hamari (Giovanna), Hartje Mueller (Iago), Fernando Iacopucci (Riccardo), Júlia Hamari (Giovanna)

RCA Italiana Opera Chorus & RCA Italiana Opera Orchestra, Thomas Schippers.


----------



## bharbeke

Wagner: Tannhauser (Solti, Vienna Philharmonic)

This was a nice opera to hear. It was not particularly strong or weak in individual parts, just maintained a consistent level of quality.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2007, 2006.


----------



## wkasimer

By sheer coincidence, at this very moment I'm playing Angelich's excellent recording of the Goldberg Variations.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Britten's orchestral works part one - he was still only 26 by the time he'd written this lot.

_Two Portraits_ for string orchestra WoO (1930), Double Concerto for violin, viola and orchestra WoO (1932), _Simple Symphony_ for string orchestra WoO (1934), _Sinfonietta_ for five winds and five strings op.1 - revised version for small orchestra (1932 - rev. 1936), _Soirées musicales_ after Rossini op.9 (1936), _Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge_ for string orchestra op.10 (1937), Piano Concerto op.13 (1938 - rev. 1945), Violin Concerto op.15 (1939 - rev. 1958) and _Young Apollo_ for piano, string quartet and string orchestra op.16 1939:


----------



## pmsummer

ADORATE DEUM
*Gregorian Chant from the Proper of the Mass*
Nova Schola Gregoriana
Alberto Turco - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## WVdave

Willi Boskovsky, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra*, Johann Strauss* ‎- Viennese Bon Bons
London Records ‎- CM 9235, Vinyl, Mono, 1958.


----------



## Merl

Just listened to Symphony 2 from this superb set. Up there with the best Brahms recordings for me.


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms 3rd Symphony-Abbado and the BPO.


----------



## Judith

Mozart Violin Concerto no 3
Joshua Bell
English Chamber Orchestra 
Conducted by Peter Maag

From the Bruch Mendelssohn Mozart Violin Concertos 

Not so familiar with this concerto and it is one of the pieces featured in the proms on TV Sunday evening.


----------



## Guest

Works well as "Mid-Day Lute Music" too! Beautifully played and recorded.


----------



## deprofundis

Ladie's & Gentelmen i purchased these 3 item and this is what im currently listening
Hildegard von Bingen: inspiration ( a real good recording)
Jacob Obrecht: missa maria zart ( a wonderful missa everyone should have) hey it's Tallis scholars)
and finally of the same affored mention ensemble
English Madrigals

The Hildegard von Bingen is incredible so far
Jacob Obrecht, i had this missa on a crappy cd this one mutch better
English Madrigals are not my favorite i preffered madrigals in italian but heck it got to be good it's Tallis Scholars.

_Dear friends and followers benevolant stranger of classical lore and kind op , have a good day, i took a resolution yesterday i quite drinking forever, because i smoke allready so that bad enought allready, so no more beers no more brandy no more alcohol perriod.I wont says something foolish like im proud of myself anyone can stop drinking, but im happy for myself.
_
:tiphat:


----------



## gHeadphone

Stumbled on Dinu Lipatti, this is beautiful - Schubert Impromptu in G flat Major


----------



## pmsummer

BECOME OCEAN
*John Luther Adams*
Seattle Symphony
Ludovic Morlot - conductor
_
Cantaloupe Music_


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Alfacharger

A couple of Czechs today.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## pmsummer

JS BACH, DEBUSSY, CHOPIN
_Italian Concerto, for solo keyboard in F major, BWV 971_
*J.S. Bach*
_Pour le piano, suite for piano, L. 95 - Images-I - L'Isle joyeuse_
*Claude Debussy*
_Three Mazurkas for piano - Tarantelle for piano in A flat major, Op. 43_
*Frédéric Chopin*
Vlado Perlemuter - piano
_
Nimbus_


----------



## Sonata

*Verdi- Discoveries.*
a selection of alternate opera preludes and other instrumental pieces


----------



## elgar's ghost

Britten's orchestral works part two.

_Johnson Over Jordan_ - orchestral suite compiled from the music for the stage play by J.B. Priestley (orig. 1939 - arr. P. Hindmarsh 1988), _Canadian Carnival_ - overture op.19 (1939), _Sinfonia da Requiem_ op.20 (1940), _Diversions_ for piano left-hand and orchestra op.21 (1940 - rev. 1954), _Matinées musicales_ after Rossini op.24 (1941), _Scottish Ballad_ for two pianos and orchestra op.26 (1941), _An American Overture_ op.27 (1941), _Prelude and Fugue_ for strings op.29 (1943), _Four Sea Interludes and Passacaglia_ from the opera _Peter Grimes_ op.33a/b (1945), _Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Henry Purcell (The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra)_ op.34 (1946) and _Occasional Overture_ op.38 (1946):


----------



## Guest




----------



## Janspe

*W. A. Mozart: Violin Concerto in B-flat major, K.207*
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Anne-Sophie Mutter, conductor & violinist


----------



## Janspe

*G. Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata No. 1*
Antonii Baryshevskyi, piano


----------



## Captainnumber36

Brendel:

Moonlight
Pathetique
Appassionata


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FROM THE TIME OF RICHARD III
*The York Waits*
Renaissance Town Band
_
Saydisc_


----------



## WVdave

Rudolf Serkin
Beethoven: Moonlight, Pathtique & Appassionata Sonatas, vinyl, stereo, 1963.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart:* Piano duets.
Frantz/ Eschenbach.
( Disc 1)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony 1
Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn/ Hoffmeister/ Mendelssohn* : Trumpet concertos

Sergei Nakariakov


----------



## deprofundis

Dear talk classical menber, i could ain't sleep so i purchsed
and am currentluy listening to *Gesualdo: Aldeous Huxley presents Madrigals of Gesualdo vol.1 *
I did not have this one thank Bnf

Ah early recording of Gesualdo recorded in 1960 how could i resist, i had to get it,
Than i suprise i stumble on this record :* 12th century chants* ( this i s basically music of Peter Abélard) 1994

Woo what anarly '' ceuillette''= album pick, this is super so take good care friend and followers hey!
Your pal deprofundis wish you well, peace out toward talk classical folks.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Das Lied von der Erde
Jonas Kaufmann/Jonathan Nott


----------



## Pugg

*Lehár*: The Merry Widow.
Dame Joan Sutherland.


----------



## Pugg

*Puccini: La Bohème*

Mirella Freni (Mimi), Luciano Pavarotti (Rodolfo), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Colline), Elizabeth Harwood (Musetta), Rolando Panerai (Marcello), Gianni Maffeo (Schaunard), Michel Sénéchal (Alcindoro/Benoit), Gernot Pietsch (Parpignol), Hans-Dieter Appelt (Sergente dei doganieri), Hans-Dietrich Pohl (Un doganiere)

Chorus of German Opera Berlin, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Third and final instalment of Britten's orchestral works this morning - much of the composer's output from his final 25 years or so centred around opera and vocal/choral works, hence only the few strictly orchestral items here.

_Lachrymae_ for viola and piano - version for viola and strings op.48a (orig. 1950 - arr. 1976), _The Prince of the Pagodas_ - ballet in three acts op.57 (1956), Symphony for Cello and Orchestra op.68 (1963) and _A Suite on English Folk Songs - "A Time There Was..."_ for chamber orchestra op.90 (1974):


----------



## Judith

Started off with Mozart Symphony no 38 (Prague) English Chamber Orchestra, Jeffrey Tate 
From Mozart Complete Symphonies, as its the other piece I am watching on TV being performed on Sunday at the Proms as well as the Mozart Violin Concerto no 3 which I listened to last night as mentioned in a previous post.

Beethoven Symphony no 5 performed by Chamber Orchestra of Europe performed by Nikolaus Harnoncourt from the box set. Although the first movement is very popular, I love the other movements too.

Tchaikovsky Serenade for Strings, ASMF Neville Marriner
on same CD as Holberg Suite and Dvorak Serenade for Strings.


----------



## Merl

Class performance from a class set.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Glière*: Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 25

The Zaporozhy Cossacks Op. 64

BBC Philharmonic, Sir Edward Downes


----------



## eljr

Augsburger Domsingknaben Chamber Choir / Reinhard Kammler
Haydn: Große Orgelmesse; Mozart: Te Deum

Release Date 2002
Duration50:54
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording Date1978
Recording Location
St. Thekla, Welden


----------



## eljr

Michael Schneider
Georg Friedrich Handel: Sonatas For Wood-Wind Instruments, Volume II

Release Date 1991
Duration01:07:53
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music


----------



## eljr

Anna Bonitatibus
Haydn: L'infedeltà Costante

Release Date October 28, 2008
Duration01:17:53
Genre
Classical
Styles
Opera
Recording DateFebruary 10, 2008 - February 13, 2008
Recording Location
Villa San Fermo, Lonigo, Vicenza


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert*: Arpeggione Sonata/*Debussy*: Cello Sonata / *Schubert*:Sonata in A minor 'Arpeggione', D821/*Schumann*: Stücke im Volkston (5), Op. 102

Mstislav Rostropovich (cello), Benjamin Britten (piano).


----------



## Omicron9

This morning it was Machaut motets by The Hilliard Ensemble (ECM). Highly recommended.


----------



## Merl

Having a Brahmsian day. Symphony 3 from this excellent set has just finished.


----------



## hpowders

Merl said:


> Having a Brahmsian day. Symphony 3 from this excellent set has just finished.


Brahms is the best!!


----------



## classical yorkist

Read about it last night and had to listen to it. It's long!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi* per due.
Famous duets from Verdi Operas.
Gheorghiu/ Alagna.


----------



## Bertali

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
The New Complete Edition

_CD11 (Chamber)_
Violin Sonatas K6-K12

_Harpsichord_
Blandine Verlet

_Violin_
Gérard Poulet​


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - most of the chamber works.

_Elegy_ for solo viola WoO (1930), _Quartettino_ for string quartet WoO (1930), _Alla Marcia_for string quartet WoO (1933), _Three Divertimenti_ for string quartet WoO (1933 - revised 1936), _Simple Symphony_ - version for string quartet op.4 (1933-34), _Two Insect Pieces_ for oboe and piano WoO (1935), String Quartet no.1 in D op.25 (1941), String Quartet no.2 in C op.36 (1945), Cello Sonata in C op.65 (1960), _Gemini Variations_ for flute, violin and piano duet op.73 (1965), Cello Suite no.1 op.72 (1964), Cello Suite no.2 op.80 (1967), Cello Suite no.3 op.87 (1971) and String Quartet no.3 op.94 (1975):


----------



## Vasks

*Monsigny - Overture to "Le Deserteur" (Lajouanique/Itowo)
F. J. Haydn - String Quartet #71 (Kodaly/Naxos)
J. C. Bach - Keyboard Concerto in G (Huguette/Denon)*


----------



## Sonata

Verdi-Aroldo


----------



## Pugg

​
_Gluck, Mascagni, Bizet, Gounod, Saint-Saëns, Tschaikowsky, de Falla and Verdi arias_

Grace Bumbry


----------



## Merl

Finished off my Brahms symphonies with the first two from this set. This was the first set of Brahms symphonies I ever owned....and I still love it.


----------



## Metairie Road

For me this is the best interpretation. I'd love to hear this sung in English.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart Masonic music*

Peter Schreier / Andreas Schmidt et al.
rec.1981


----------



## Merl

Just played the 2nd Symphony and halfway thru Schumann's 4th now. I'm not always sure about Herreweghe's lighter approach but i do like this set a lot. Beautiful balance of instruments and bags of energy.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis*

*Thomas E. Bauer, Baritone; Uta Hielscher, Piano*


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Cage: String Quartet in Four Parts*

*LaSalle Quartet*


----------



## Omicron9

Tchaikov6 said:


> *Cage: String Quartet in Four Parts*
> 
> *LaSalle Quartet*
> 
> View attachment 96069


This is such a fantastic disk. These Cage quartets seem to be all but unknown, and IMHO, are beautiful. Nice one, Tchaikov6.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Omicron9 said:


> This is such a fantastic disk. These Cage quartets seem to be all but unknown, and IMHO, are beautiful. Nice one, Tchaikov6.


Yeah, this was my first listen, but I loved it a lot. I got the disc originally for the Lutoslawski, but the Cage is really nice, and actually musical.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Copland: Quiet City*

*Michael Tilson Thomas; London Symphony Orchestra*


----------



## bharbeke

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1 "Winter Reveries" (Igor Markevitch, London Symphony Orchestra)

This version of the symphony is awesome! I had tried Haitink/RCO and Karajan/BPO before, but I only had lukewarm feelings for those recordings. Markevitch and the LSO bring the emotion and power that the symphony needs.


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 7 

Star cellist Alisa Weilerstein is soloist for the UK premiere of Pascal Dusapin’s nature-inspired concerto Outscape – a work written for her – while her brother, rising young star Joshua Weilerstein, conducts.

Jean‐Féry Rebel- Les élémens – Le cahos

Pascal Dusapin- Outscape (BBC co-commission with the Casa da Música Foundation (Porto), Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Opéra de Paris and Stuttgart Opera): UK premiere

Hector Berlioz- Symphonie fantastique

Alisa Weilerstein, cello

BBC Symphony Orchestra - Joshua Weilerstein

Visions of chaos give way to a diabolical scene in a musical thrill-ride that takes us from creation itself to the wild dances of a Witches' Sabbath. Jean-Féry Rebel's suite The Elements is one of Baroque music's most unusual works, opening with a vivid portrait of Chaos. The same audacity surfaces a century later in Berlioz’s quasi-autobiographical Symphonie fantastique, whose large orchestral forces and colourful textures make it a perfect fit for the Royal Albert Hall.


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.2 - S No.4 - I*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.4 in G major*_
*Christiane Oelze*
Gürzenich-Orchester Köln
*Markus Stenz
Oehms (2009/2016 Issue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.4 in G major*_
*Margaret Price*
London Philharmonic Orchestra
*Jascha Horenstein
Warner Classics (1971/1983 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.4 in G major*_
*Reri Grist*
New York Philharmonic Orchestra
*Leonard Bernstein
Sony Classical (1960/2009 Remastered Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.4 in G major*_
*Kiri Te Kanawa*
Boston Symphony Orchestra
*Seiji Ozawa
Decca (1987/2002 Reissue Edition)*


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.2 - S No.4 - II*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.4 in G major*_
*Kiri Te Kanawa*
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
*Georg Solti
Decca (1983/1996 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.4 in G major*_
*Edita Gruberova*
Philharmonia Orchestra
*Giuseppe Sinopoli
Deutsche Grammophon (1994)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.4 in G major*_
*Elly Ameling*
Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam
*Bernard Haitink
Decca (1967/1994 Reissue Edition)*

_Let's do it very quickly. I found Horenstein and Ozawa again to be uncompelling. While *Ozawa* felt boring here, *Horenstein* even had screeching strings. Both average sound quality. For good recordings that left me cold: *Haitink RCO* (a downer for his set, Ameling is the weakest of these seven singers), *Sinopoli PO* (good sound quality) and *Stenz GOK* (superb sound quality, boosting in the second half). The two better recordings are well known, *Solti CSO* (orchestral balance, detailed soundscape and correct Kanawa) and easily *Bernstein NYPO* (terrific Reri Grist, incredible remastering, and Bernstein masters what is for me the most difficult Mahler symphony to get right). I'm very unsatisfied because except Bernstein they hardly match up my own previous references._

My two favourites remain *Boulez ClO* and *Bernstein RCO.*


----------



## WVdave

Rossini - Overtures
Rome Opera Orchestra, Tullio Serafin 
Deutsche Grammophon, Musikfest 2, Vinyl, 1964


----------



## Guest

She's quite a dominatrix of color, dynamics, and articulation.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Jean Sibelius: Symphony No.4. *
Herbert Von Karajan & the Berliner Philharmoniker (DG '60's Recording)


----------



## Guest

He's a skilled player, but the excessive reverb (most likely digital) blurs many of the passages.


----------



## Guest




----------



## bharbeke

Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 (Kannigiesser, Barrett)

This is only the second piece I've heard from Myaskovsky. It was recommended to me somewhere on this site, and I found it to be highly enjoyable.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Haydn: Mass in Time of War*

*John Eliot Gardiner, Staatskapelle Dresden*


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven SQ no. 15 - Tokyo SQ.


----------



## opus55

Sibelius: Pelleas and Melisande Suite
_Turun filharmoninen orkesteri|Leif Segerstam_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Granados/ Goyescas*
Alica de Larrocha


----------



## WVdave

La Fille Du Régiment
Donizetti* • Sutherland* • Pavarotti* • Malas* • Sinclair* • Orchestra* And Chorus Of The Royal Opera House Covent Garden* • Bonynge* 
London Records ‎- OSA 1273, London Records Promo copy, OSA-1273, 2 × Vinyl, Box Set, 1968.


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay first of all i would like to tell you folk, i stop drinking to buy more music hmm?
So i bought several goodies:

Here what i purchased and am listening wright now:

John Dunstable ( agreat name of english polyphony early renaissance master) performed by clemencic consort
Peter Warlock : ockay beat me, i dont know why i purchased this his name and he an enigmatic charachter is music interresting, on naxos

Than finally on Bnf collection i purchased Bartok : Le chateau de barbe-bleue
Goodnight ladie's & gentelmen.

What do you guys think of mister peter Warlock ace of spades or underrated genieous?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*: Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 65
with Marianna Shirinyan (piano)

Piano Trio in G minor Op. 8
with Vilde Frang (violin) & Marianna Shirinyan (piano)

Grand Duo for Cello and Piano (on themes from Meyerbeer's Robert le Diable)
with Marianna Shirinyan (piano)

Andreas Brantelid (cello)


----------



## jim prideaux

early start-Rubbra 6th Symphony-Hickox and the BBC National Orch. of Wales.


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler: Symphony no 8
*
Leonard Bernstein conducting.
On vinyl


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak / Saint-Saëns*: Cello concertos

Mstislav Rostropovich (cello)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## bharbeke

What do you think of that version, Pugg?

By chance, I listened to the same work (Dvorak Cello Concerto), but this time, Rostropovich was paired with Ozawa and the Boston Symphony Orchestra). It was fantastic, and I highly recommend it! It struck me this time that most of the cello fireworks come from the first movement. For the other two movements, the full power of the orchestra is used more often, and the cello becomes more like a featured player than "the soloist."


----------



## MattB

*Günter Wand* - Anton Bruckner: Symphonie Nr. 4










I used to go by Karajan's one (which I love), but this one is so special, so subtle (for lack of better words)... Now it's my favorite.


----------



## Pugg

bharbeke said:


> What do you think of that version, Pugg?
> 
> By chance, I listened to the same work (Dvorak Cello Concerto), but this time, Rostropovich was paired with Ozawa and the Boston Symphony Orchestra). It was fantastic, and I highly recommend it! It struck me this time that most of the cello fireworks come from the first movement. For the other two movements, the full power of the orchestra is used more often, and the cello becomes more like a featured player than "the soloist."


I know the one with Ozawa but for some reason I like this one more, I do think it's Guilini's approach what "gripping" me the most.


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi: I Masnadieri*

Dame Joan Sutherland (Amalia), Samuel Ramey (Massimiliano), Franco Bonisolli (Carlo), Matteo Manuguerra (Francesco), Arthur Davies (Armino), Simone Alaimo (Moser), John Harris (Rolla)

Richard Bonynge conducting.


----------



## eljr

Beethoven: String Quartets
Release date: 14 Jul 2017, 0300917BC

Artists
Gewandhaus Quartet, Suske Quartet

Composers
Ludwig van Beethoven, Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

Label
Berlin Classics

Category
Orchestral

Period
Classical


----------



## elgar's ghost

deprofundis said:


> What do you guys think of mister peter Warlock ace of spades or underrated genieous?


Good but not what I would call earth-shattering - he died at an early age so probably the best was yet to come. He was known primarily for his songs (many based on folk texts) and, at least on a national level, some of what he wrote is up there with the better composers of song from the first half of the 20th. c such as Benjamin Britten, Gerald Finzi and Ralph Vaughan Williams.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Orchestral works by Erich Wolfgang Korngold today.

_Sinfonietta_ in B op.5 (1911-12), _Militär-Marsch_ in B WoO (1917), _Viel Lärmen um Nichts (Much Ado about Nothing)_ - suite for orchestra op.11 (1918-19), _Sursum Corda (Raise Your Hearts)_ - symphonic overture op.13 (1919), Piano Concerto for left-hand in C-sharp op.17 (1923), Violin Concerto in D op.35 (1937-39, rev. 1945), Cello Concerto in C op.37 (1946), _Symphonic Serenade_ in B-flat for strings op.39 (1947-48) and Symphony in F-sharp op.40 (1947-52):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy*: Trois Nocturnes
Wayne State University Women's Glee Club
Petite Suite

*Ravel*: Daphnis et Chloé - Suite No. 2
Valses nobles et sentimentales

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*; Sting quintet K515/ 516.
Alban Berg Quartet & Michelle Wolf


----------



## Vasks

_Got a batch of newly purchased LPs. I started with an Estonian Romantic I never heard_

*Artur Kapp - Symphony #4 (Jarvi/Melodiya)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Overtures.
Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Octet.
Gidon Kremer (violin), Isabelle van Keulen (violin), Tabea Zimmermann (viola), David Geringas (cello), Alois Posch (double bass), Eduard Brunner (clarinet), Radovan Vlatkovic (horn), Klaus Thunemann (bassoon)


----------



## Pugg

​*Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
*
Elena Obraztsova (Santuzza), Plácido Domingo (Turiddu), Renato Bruson (Alfio), Axelle Gall (Lola), Fedora Barbieri (Lucia)

Coro e Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala di Milano, Georges Prêtre.


----------



## wkasimer

bharbeke said:


> By chance, I listened to the same work (Dvorak Cello Concerto), but this time, Rostropovich was paired with Ozawa and the Boston Symphony Orchestra). It was fantastic, and I highly recommend it! It struck me this time that most of the cello fireworks come from the first movement. For the other two movements, the full power of the orchestra is used more often, and the cello becomes more like a featured player than "the soloist."


I much prefer the recording with Ozawa, but that may be partly because I heard the live performances around the same time. Giulini typically favored slow tempi, and they sometimes work, but not in the Dvorak concerto.


----------



## Scopitone

Now streaming the Prokofiev Concerto No. 3:


----------



## Andolink

*Per Nørgård*: _Between_, for cello and orchestra










Egon Wellesz: Symphony No. 4, Op. 70










*Iannis Xenakis*: _À l'île de Gorée_, for harpsichord and ensemble










*Bela Bartok*: _String Quartet No. 2, Op. 17_


----------



## jim prideaux

Celibidache and the Italian RSO performing Brahm's 3rd Symphony......

first listen to this 1959 recording and it would appear that 'Celi' had not at this stage in his career adopted the approach to conducting for which he is renowned-going through the first movement at quite a lick!!!!


----------



## Sonata

*Verdi*- Quattro Pezzi Sacri


----------



## bharbeke

Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe (Charles Munch, Boston Symphony Orchestra)

Wow! This easily takes the crown for Ravel's best work. The instrumentation and storytelling would not be out of place in a 20th or 21st century Hollywood film. This is recommended for absolutely anybody.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Now for something completely different...









Moises Moleiro (1904-79), Venezuelan. A fascinating set of miniature pieces, beautifully played by Clara Rodriguez. Five little Sonatinas are best described as neo-Baroque, Bach meets De Falla by way of Gottschalk. Other pieces are more obviously Debussy-influenced, with some lovely shifts of harmony, and there are chirpy pieces reminiscent of Satie. In all, this is not great composition that will change your life and heal the sick, but I really enjoyed listening to this CD and will gladly come back to it.


----------



## Sonata

String quartets by Verdi, Donizetti, Puccini


----------



## AClockworkOrange

jim prideaux said:


> Celibidache and the Italian RSO performing Brahm's 3rd Symphony......
> 
> first listen to this 1959 recording and it would appear that 'Celi' had not at this stage in his career adopted the approach to conducting for which he is renowned-going through the first movement at quite a lick!!!!


It is an excellent set indeed. I prefer the later recordings by a hair but I wouldn't be without both sets.

A sadly retired (as far as I know) member of this forum suggested though I cannot think of his name though he had what I believe to be a knight in his avatar. It's going to bug me that I cannot remember his username (perhaps one of the moderators may know the gentleman I mean) but all due credit to him from me.

**Update, the member in question was Moody - thank you Ingélou for reminding me, it is much appreciated* :tiphat:***


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Jean Sibelius: Symphony No.4
Sir Thomas Beecham & the London Philharmonic Orchestra*

Another performance of this work, this time Beecham's excellent mono recording from the Warner Classics/EMI Sibelius 'Historical Recordings' box set.

I seem to be hooked on this piece, very atmospheric.


----------



## Ingélou

*Boccherini: La Musica Notturna delle Strade di Madrid - Op. 30 n. 6 (G. 324) / J. Savall,on YouTube:*





*Such spirit! Irresistible.*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1973 - '75, 1998 - '04.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Symphonycast*

Good afternoon TC! Home alone with the little one, so time to listen to Symphonycast!

This week's concert is one featuring the Houston Symphony Orchestra under their music director, Andres Orozco-Estrada. The program is as follows:

PIERRE JALBERT: Music of Air and Fire

SHOSTAKOVICH: Concerto No. 1 for piano, trumpet and strings (featuring Martin Helmchen as soloist playing the piano)

BEETHOVEN: Symphony No. 3, Eroica

Listening link


----------



## pmsummer

CELTIC WANDERERS
_The Pilgrim's Road_
*Music from the Early Middle Ages*
Altramar Medieval Music Ensemble
_
Dorian_


----------



## distantprommer

Listening to Prom 8, Celebrating John Williams, on BBC Radio 3 online.

John Williams
Raider's March from 'Raiders of the Lost Ark'
Overture to 'Goodbye, Mr. Chips'
Main Theme from 'Jaws'
March from 'Superman'
Suite for Cello and Orchestra from Memoirs of a Geisha: No. 1 Sayuri's Theme
The Tale of Viktor Navorski from 'The Terminal'
Dartmoor, 1912 from 'War Horse'
'Harry Potter and the Philosopher’s Stone' - Hedwig's Theme
A Child’s Tale: Suite from the BFG
Flying Theme from 'E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial'
Suite from J.F.K., 1st mvt: Theme from J.F.K
Prayer for Peace from 'Munich'
Dry Your Tears, Afrika from 'Amistad'
Devil's Dance from 'The Witches of Eastwick'
Escapades (No. 3) for Alto Saxophone and Orchestra from 'Catch me if you Can'
March of the Resistance from 'Star Wars: The Force Awakens'(
Rey's Theme from 'Star Wars: The Force Awakens'(
Main Title from 'Star Wars: A New Hope'(

Katie Derham, presenter
  Jamal Aliyev, cello  
Annelien Van Wau, clarinet
  Jess Gillam, presenter  
Haringey Vox Choir, children's choir  
Choir of Music Centre London, children's choir  
BBC Concert Orchestra - Keith Lockhart

Winner of five Academy Awards, 22 Grammy Awards and seven BAFTAs, John Williams is among the greatest of film composers. His scores for Star Wars, Harry Potter, E.T. The Extra-Terrestrial and the Indiana Jones films have made him a household name.
The BBC Proms celebrates his extraordinary achievements in a concert to mark Williams's 85th birthday. Keith Lockhart – a long-time colleague of Williams at the Boston Pops Orchestra – conducts the BBC Concert Orchestra in an evening featuring excerpts from the composer's best-loved scores, as well as some lesser-known gems.


----------



## Sonata

bharbeke said:


> Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe (Charles Munch, Boston Symphony Orchestra)
> 
> Wow! *This easily takes the crown for Ravel's best work*. The instrumentation and storytelling would not be out of place in a 20th or 21st century Hollywood film. This is recommended for absolutely anybody.


I agree with you


----------



## pmsummer

OI ME LASSO
*Gavin Bryars*
Anna Maria Friman - soprano
John Potter - tenor
Gavin Bryars - double bass
Morgan Goff - viola
Nick Cooper - cello
_
GB Records_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## Guest

Dvorák - Symphony No. 7 - Belohlávek and Czech Philharmonic (DVD)


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No. 9*
> 
> View attachment 96099


The same, but performed by Leonard Bernstein and the New York Philharmonic.

I know it sounds crazy, but I am so totallly obsessed with the Elbphilharmonie and live performances (especially now that summer pause with no concerts has commenced) that most of the time I listen to the music I am planning to hear live some time in the future. Mahler's 9th and 3rd, Bruckner's 3rd and Schubert's 9th, Sibelius' Violin Concerto and Beethoven's piano concerto No. 5, Andreas Scholl singing English art songs and Matthias Goerne singing Winterreise.... for most of this music I already have tickets, and for some I do not. I listen to these works over and over again and dream about what it is going to be like... in October, November, December... all the way to next July. Especially the adagio of Mahler's 9th - being seated in the Great Hall of our Elphi and having this music wash over me like the waves of the Atlantic is going to be an indescribable experience.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Olivier Messiaen*
Vingt Regards sur l'enfant Jésus
(Disc I: Regards I - X)
*Håkon Austbø* [Naxos, rec. 1993]

At the recommendation of a pianist friend, and a revelation.


----------



## Melvin

"Nicole and the Trial of the Century"
An Opera in the Baroque style by Anthony Newman, based on the OJ Simpson trial.
It is hilarious and surprisingly quite good.:lol:









Albany Records - TROY351


----------



## KenOC

I gotta hear that!


----------



## Guest

Guitarist Michael Partington--only one transcription!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven : Sting Quartets.*
Disc 1 
String Quartet No.1 in F, Op.18 No.1 
String Quartet No.2 in G, Op.18 No.2
String Quartet in D, Op.18 No.3

Tackás Quartet


----------



## Pugg

Melvin said:


> "Nicole and the Trial of the Century"
> An Opera in the Baroque style by Anthony Newman, based on the OJ Simpson trial.
> It is hilarious and surprisingly quite good.:lol:
> 
> View attachment 96108
> 
> 
> Albany Records - TROY351


And very actual with the last developments.


----------



## Pugg

*Fauré*: Requiem, Op. 48
Cantique de Jean Racine.
Barbara Hendricks, José van Dam

Orfeon Donostiarra, Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse, Michel Plasson


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*: Symphony no 3.
Leoanrd Bernstein conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms*: Piano concerto no 2/ Cello sonata.
Ax / Ma/ Bernard Haitink


----------



## MattB

*Herbert von Karajan* / Berliner Philarmoniker - _Mahler: Symphonie No.9
_









This is the live recording from 1984. I've always heard the studio one from 1980 is superior.
I'll have to check.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Macbeth *1959
Warren - Rysanek - Bergonzi - Hines
Erich Leinsdorf conducting.


----------



## jim prideaux

'checking out' Celibidache further-Schumann 3rd and 4th Symphonies performed by the Munich P.O. on YT.....

as I pointed out earlier in the week as I initially was attracted to these symphonies by listening to Zinman then Gardiner Kubelik and the BPO's recordings from the early 60's were enough of a 'jolt' but I can now appreciate why Celi really does divide opinion.

not sure at all about this!

Sawallisch clearly occupies the 'middle ground' effectively.

....the third movement of the 3rd is teetering on the brink (to these ears anyway, it is so slow that it may as well be a different piece of music!)

....and yet the final movement has an elegance, clarity and poise!


----------



## Guest

Richard Strauss Don Juan - Walzer aus "der Rosenkavalier" - Till Eulespiegels lustige streiche

Das Concertgebouw Orchester Amsterdam Eugen Jochum


----------



## Merl

Spent the morning playing guitar then listening to symphonies 5&6 from this set.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Bruckner - Symphony No. 3, performed by the Philharmoniker Hamburg & Simone Young.


----------



## eljr

Los Otros / Hille Perl / Steve Player / Lee Santana
Kapsbergiana

Released
July 27, 2009

Genre
Classical


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms:* Piano Trios
Renaud Capuçon (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello), Nicolas Angelich (piano)


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff goes to church*

Good morning TC from overcast, warm and muggy Albany! All sacred music on my playlist from this morning. Almost all of these pieces I listened to are new to me.

​
Started off with Claudio Monteverdi's _Vesperis in Festis Beata Mariae Vergine_. John Eliot Gardiner conducting the English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir, London Oratory Junior Choir, Ann Monoyios, Marinella Pennicchi, Michael Chance, Nigel Robson, Mark Tucker, Sandro Naglia, Bryn Terfel and Alastair Miles. Extremely beautiful music.

​
Next, Johann Sebastian Bach's setting of the Magnificat (BWV 243) which is paired with the cantata _Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen_ (BWV 51) John Eliot Gardiner conducting the English Baroque Soloists with the Monteverdi Choir.

​
Lastly, Mozart's Coronation Mass (K. 317), _Exsultate, Jubilate_ (K. 165) and _Vesperae solennes de confessore in C_ (K. 339). Trevor Pinnock conducting the English Concert and Choir.


----------



## Pugg

​*Leontyne Price*: The Famous Blue Album.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two more Britten discs today.

_Britten on Film_ - featuring music the young BB wrote for various documentaries and public information films provided by the British GPO Film Unit between 1935 and 1936:

_Night Mail_, _The Tocher_, _The King's Stamp_, _*******_, _The Way to the Sea_, _Telegrams_, _Peace of Britain_, _Men Behind the Meters_, _Coal Face_ and _'When You Feel Like Expressing Your Affection'_ (song written for the telephone switchboard service).










27 songs, including three set to texts by W.H. Auden settings (1936) and the _Holy Sonnets of John Donne_ cycle op.35 (1945):


----------



## eljr

[ IMG]

Konrad Junghanel
Monteverdi: Madrigali Amorosi

Release Date
1993
Duration
01:07:08
Genre
Classical
Styles
Vocal MusicChoral


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vieuxtemps*: cello concertos 1 and 2

Wen-Sinn Yang

Evergreen Symphony Orchestra, Gernot Schmalfuss


----------



## Sonata

Nabucco in English.


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Diabelli Variations; Piano Sonata No.17. 
Stephen Kovacevich


----------



## elgar's ghost

Orchestral works by Elgar late afternoon/early evening.

_Salut d'amour_ for violin and piano - version for orchestra op.12 (orig.1888), _Serenade_ for strings op.20 (1888-92), _Variations on an Original Theme (Enigma)_ op.36 (1899), _Pomp and Circumstance March no.1_ op.39 no.1 (1901), _Cockaigne (In London Town)_ - overture op.40 (1900-01), _Grania and Diarmid_ - incidental music and funeral march for a play by George Moore and W. B. Yeats op.42.1 (1901), _In the South (Alassio)_ - overture op.50 (1903-04), _Introduction and Allegro_ for strings op.47 (1904-05), Symphony no.1 in A-flat op.55 (1907-08), _Elegy_ for strings op.58 (1909), Violin Concerto in B-minor op.61 (1901-10), Symphony no.2 in E-flat op.62 (1909-11), _Falstaff_ - symphonic study after Shakespeare in C-minor op.68 (1913) and Cello Concerto in E-minor op.85 (1918-19):


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera*

Leontyne Price (Amelia), Carlo Bergonzi (Riccardo), Robert Merrill (Renato), Shirley Verrett (Ulrica), Reri Grist (Oscar), Mario Basiola Jnr (Silvano), Ezio Flagello (Samuele), Ferruccio Mazzoli (Tom)

RCA Italiana Opera Chorus & RCA Italiana Opera Orchestra, Erich Leinsdorf.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1993, 2005.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Granate

*Bolton Bruckner?*










Bruckner
*Excerpts from
Symphonies 4-9*
Mozarteumorchester Salzburg
*Ivor Bolton
Oehms (2004-2015)*

I had some curiosity since Amazon.co.uk sells on preorder this set for like 20€ and Spotify has already all the complete symphonies from previous releases. I have heard excerpts from symphonies 4-9 and my first impression is that the Mozarteum Orchester Salzburg, who would believe it, vindicate themselves with some thrilling passages of Adagios and Finales. The strings are blatantly Barocchisti but surprisingly work (see No.4 finale), and command the whole experience. At times the brass also does really well (in No.8 Adagio they are average). What I find more puzzling is Bolton's conducting. The tempi and mostly the breath is implausible from recording to recording, I cannot hear a strong leadership.

The set price is very tempting, and maybe it has been a good decision for Oehms to release their *third* Bruckner cycle. I cannot precise if these recordings are HIP like Herreweghe would do. I like experiments and this seems to be one of them. I'm not pre-ordering and I will wait to compare it with the rest of the Zweden set and the Schaller cycle. Probably the 20€ could be spent more safely in a Knappertsbusch 1962 Parsifal or the Celibidache Bruckner set. My biggest compliment to these listenings, to the MOS and Ivor Bolton, is that I want to visit them completely. They caught my attention.


----------



## distantprommer

Listening now-
Prom 9: Beethoven –*Fidelio

Beethoven’s only opera is a passionate musical protest against political oppression that premiered in the wake of the French Revolution. Stuart Skelton stars as the imprisoned Florestan, with soprano Ricarda Merbeth as Leonore. Juanjo Mena conducts.

Ludwig van Beethoven- Fidelio (concert performance; sung in German)

Stuart Skelton, Florestan
Ricarda Merbeth, Leonore
James Creswell, Rocco
Louise Alde, Marzelline
Benjamin Hulett, Jaquino
Detlef Roth, Don Pizarro
David Soar, Don Fernando

Orfeón Donostiarra

BBC Philharmonic - Juanjo Mena


----------



## Vaneyes

SiegendesLicht said:


> The same, but performed by Leonard Bernstein and the New York Philharmonic.
> 
> I know it sounds crazy, but I am so totallly obsessed with the Elbphilharmonie and live performances (especially now that summer pause with no concerts has commenced) that most of the time I listen to the music I am planning to hear live some time in the future. Mahler's 9th and 3rd, Bruckner's 3rd and Schubert's 9th, Sibelius' Violin Concerto and Beethoven's piano concerto No. 5, Andreas Scholl singing English art songs and Matthias Goerne singing Winterreise.... for most of this music I already have tickets, and for some I do not. I listen to these works over and over again and dream about what it is going to be like... in October, November, December... all the way to next July. Especially the adagio of Mahler's 9th - being seated in the Great Hall of our Elphi and having this music wash over me like the waves of the Atlantic is going to be an indescribable experience.


You're fortunate that you have access to world-class performers in outstanding acoustics. I resist doing that for the less-accomplished in challenging venue. Taking care not to tinge. Usually, I'm pleasantly surprised by the efforts.

However, on one occasion a concert performance was so bad that severe reaction was necessary. I raced home to put on a CD of the work. :tiphat:


----------



## eljr

Tenebrae / Nigel Short / English Chamber Orchestra
Will Todd: The Call of Wisdom

Release Date April 12, 2012
Duration01:07:02
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral


----------



## millionrainbows

Yes, it exists, and I got it! Most exciting is Babbit's _Ensembles for Synthesizer (1962-4)_, done on the RCA/Princeton behemoth. Then, Henri Pousseur's _Trois Visages de Liége (1961)_ is an unforgettable collage of children's voices, altered-speed tapes, and musique concrete. John Cage's _Variations II (1961)_ features David Tudor scraping the strings of a grand piano with a contact microphone. Very rude!


----------



## Sonata

Verdi Requiem- Conducted by Fritz Reiner.
Glorious.


----------



## WildThing

Handel: Concerti grossi, Op. 6
Jan Willem de Vriend: Combattimento Consort Amsterdam


----------



## bharbeke

Dvorak: Serenade for Strings in E (Prague Chamber Orchestra)

This is a delightful piece from Dvorak, and the performance is a little better than the other version I've heard.


----------



## Bellinilover

Not exactly "classical," I suppose, but...


----------



## KenOC

Diabelli Variations, Igor Levit. Such good playing!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symponies Nos. 5 and 6*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bellinilover said:


> Not exactly "classical," I suppose, but...
> 
> View attachment 96133


Back when Jaws came out, when I was in college, I was at a National Association of Jazz Educators seminar, and there was a nondescript guy making a presentation on the soundtrack of Jaws. I didn't remember his name at the time, but I've always wondered if that was John Williams. I guess I'll never know for sure.


----------



## WVdave

Got about a half dozen new classical vinyl records about an hour ago for a dollar each -- here's where we are beginning...

Brahms* - Toscanini* And The NBC Symphony Orchestra 
Symphony No. 4, In E Minor, Op. 98, RCA Victor Red Seal ‎- LM-1713, Vinyl, 1958.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Bliss: Metamorphic Variations 
David Lloyd-Jones & the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra 

A beautiful piece recorded with great care. Lloyd-Jones leads an excellent performance with the Bournemouth musicians. Super.


----------



## Guest

Op. 132 and 135 (disc 6). Sublime.


----------



## Selby

Believe it or not, *Scarlatti* _sonatas_, *Chopin* _nocturnes_, and *Sorabji* _études_ make a fantastic shuffle-mix. This has been what I have been listening to all week. Performer have included Horowitz, Schiff, and Hewitt; Cortot, Ogdon, Hough, Ohlsson, and Freire; Ullén. Fantastic stuff.

The last few selections have been:

*Sorabji*
Transcendental Study No. 39: (untitled)
Transcendental Study No. 28: Leggiero e volante
_Ullén_

*Scarlatti*
Sonata in B minor, K197
_Horowitz_
Sonata in B minor, K87
Sonata in G major, K13
_Hewitt_
Sonata in C minor, K116
_Schiff_

*Chopin*
Nocturne in B major, Op. 62/1
_Freire_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berlioz, Prelude from Les Troyens*


----------



## Guest

Selby said:


> Believe it or not, *Scarlatti* _sonatas_, *Chopin* _nocturnes_, and *Sorabji* _études_ make a fantastic shuffle-mix.


I'm eagerly awaiting Ullén's next installment of Sorabji Etudes, as well as Jonathan Powell's 7-disc recording of Sorabji's "Sequentia cyclica super Dies iræ."


----------



## Selby

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'm eagerly awaiting Ullén's next installment of Sorabji Etudes, as well as Jonathan Powell's 7-disc recording of Sorabji's "Sequentia cyclica super Dies iræ."


Me too! Has the next Ullén recording been announced? If he doesn't finish the cycle it will be such a heartbreak.


----------



## Bulldog

Just came back home and was listening to Ashkenazy's set of the Bach WTC. I've had this set in my car for about 2 years and still haven't warmed to it. I don't get any feeling that Ashkenazy identifies with Bach's time period or musical personality. So, I've finally decided to delete Vladimir from my inventory. Anyone here have a favorable take on the performances?


----------



## Guest

Selby said:


> Me too! Has the next Ullén recording been announced? If he doesn't finish the cycle it will be such a heartbreak.


Not formally, but I read that he does plan to finish the cycle. There are only 16 left! Here's a description of all 100.

http://www.mus.ulaval.ca/roberge/srs/05-etude.htm


----------



## Captainnumber36




----------



## Selby

Kontrapunctus said:


> Not formally, but I read that he does plan to finish the cycle. There are only 16 left! Here's a description of all 100.
> 
> http://www.mus.ulaval.ca/roberge/srs/05-etude.htm


 Yes, there are only 16 left, _but_, Nos 99 & 100 will clock in at 55 minutes. I'm not sure how long the other 14 are, but I'm guessing it will take at least 2 more volumes to fit them all :/ I'm excited about more and more, _but_, I'm also feeling impatient.

I'm also excited that someone else here is listening to them! I feel quasi-addicted lately. Some of these works are truly stunning, masterpieces in their own right.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Haydn: Symphonies 95 through 99, Dorati conducting the Philharmonia Hungarica from Decca lp set.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Mozart: String Quartets Nos. 20("Hoffmeister") and 21, played by Quartetto Italiano on Philips lp.


----------



## pmsummer

OUVERTÜREN
Music for the Hamburg Opera
*G.C. Schürmann, P.H. Erlebach, R. Keiser, G.F. Haendel, J.C. Schieferdecker*
Akademie Für Alte Musik Berlin
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Captainnumber36




----------



## Guest

Selby said:


> Yes, there are only 16 left, _but_, Nos 99 & 100 will clock in at 55 minutes. I'm not sure how long the other 14 are, but I'm guessing it will take at least 2 more volumes to fit them all :/ I'm excited about more and more, _but_, I'm also feeling impatient.
> 
> I'm also excited that someone else here is listening to them! I feel quasi-addicted lately. Some of these works are truly stunning, masterpieces in their own right.


I'm hoping he finishes them as a final part of the series, be it a two or three-disc set--I don't want to wait another year or two for the last few!


----------



## Biwa

John Dowland: Lachrimae or Seven Tears

Elizabeth Kenny, theorbo
Phantasm:
Laurence Dreyfus, treble viol
Emilia Benjamin, treble viol
Jonathan Manson, tenor viol
Mikko Perkola, tenor & bass viols
Markku Luolajan-Mikkola, bass viol


----------



## Pugg

*Shostakovich*: Shostakovich #12 "The Year Of 1917" 
Bernard Haitink

For the Saturday symphony tradition


----------



## Biwa

Georg Muffat: Florilegium primum (1695)

Ensemble Salzburg Barock


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: disc 2
( Much better for a early Saturday morning)


----------



## Pugg

Captainnumber36 said:


> [
> 
> Now captain, if one day you walk down that ( famous) stairs, you've made it then.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Pugg said:


> Captainnumber36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Now captain, if one day you walk down that ( famous) stairs, you've made it then.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad your even considering it and opportunity for me! :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Field* : Piano music,
Disc 2
Pietro Spada.
Reminds me of my piano lessons.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

​
*Szymanowski*: Stabat Mater, Op. 53
Litania do Marii Panny (Litany to the Virgin Mary), Op. 59

Aleksandra Kurzak (soprano), Agnieszka Rehlis (mezzo-soprano), Dmitry Korchak (tenor) & Artur Ruciński (baritone)

Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir, Jacek Kaspszyk


----------



## Pugg

​
*Grieg & Schumann:* Piano Concertos
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Maria Padilla*

Lois McDonal (Maria), Della Jones (Ines), Graham Clark (Don Ruiz), Christian du Plessis (Don Pedro), Roderick Earle (Ramiro), Ian Caley (Don Luigi), Roderick Kennedy (Don Alfonso)

London Symphony Orchestra, Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, Alun Francis.


----------



## Biwa

Georg Philipp Telemann: Overtures & oboe concertos

Vinciane Baudhuin, oboe
Bach Concentus
Ewald Demeyere


----------



## elgar's ghost

Chopin's Polonaises etc. and Liszt's Études taking me through until the early afternoon.

_Allegro de concert_ op.46 (1832-41), _Trois nouvelles études_ WoO (1839), _Tarentelle_ op.43 (1841), _Fugue_ WoO (1841-42), _Album Leaf_ WoO (1843), _Wiosna (Spring)_ - song for voice and piano op.74 no.2 posth. arr. for piano (orig. 1838), _(2) Bourrées_ WoO (1846), _Galop Marquis_ WoO (1846), _Berceuse_ op.57 (1843), _Barcarolle_ op.60 (1845-46), _3 Polonaises_ op.71 posth. (1825/1828), _6 Polonaises_ WoO (1817-29), _2 Polonaises_ op.26 (1834-35), _2 Polonaises_ op.40 (1838-39), _Polonaise_ op.44 (1940-41), _Polonaise_ op.53 (1842) and _Polonaise-fantaisie_ op.61 (1845-46):










_(3) Études de concert_ S.144 (1845-49), _(2) Études de concert_ S.146 (c. 1862-63), _(6) Études d'exécution transcendante d'après Paganini_ S.140 (1838) and _(12) Études d'exécution transcendante_ S.139 (orig. 1837 - rev. 1851):








***

(*** - same recordings and artwork but on Philips rather than Decca)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Olivier Messiaen*
Vingt Regards sur l'enfant Jésus
(Disc II: Regards XI - XX)
*Håkon Austbø* [Naxos, rec. 1993]

Disc 2. I have enjoyed this thoroughly.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*:Symphony No. 4
Renée Fleming (soprano)

*Berg*: Sieben frühe Lieder

Renée Fleming (soprano)
Version with orchestra - 1928

Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado

(Live Recording)


----------



## Pugg

​
*
Ravel:* Gaspard de la nuit (1982) & Valses nobles


----------



## Manxfeeder

Pugg said:


> *Mahler*:Symphony No. 4
> Renée Fleming (soprano)


Do you have any thought's on Ms. Fleming's recording of the 4th?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berlioz, Symphonie Fantastique*


----------



## Andolink

*Dietrich Buxtehude*: _Trio Sonatas from Op. 1_










*Henry Purcell*: _Verse Anthems_


----------



## Pugg

​
* Ferdinand Ries: * Concerto for Two Horns, WoO 19/ Violin Concerto, Op. 24

Die Koelner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens.


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> Do you have any thought's on Ms. Fleming's recording of the 4th?


Decent but not spectacular, Popp and Te Kanawa are the top favourites, for me that is.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

WVdave said:


> Got about a half dozen new classical vinyl records about an hour ago for a dollar each -- here's where we are beginning...
> 
> Brahms* - Toscanini* And The NBC Symphony Orchestra
> Symphony No. 4, In E Minor, Op. 98, RCA Victor Red Seal ‎- LM-1713, Vinyl, 1958.
> 
> View attachment 96135


I remember this one from years back---his best interpretation from his Brahms/NBC series.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Pugg said:


> Decent but not spectacular, Popp and Te Kanawa are the top favourites, for me that is.


Thanks. I wasn't bowled over, either, and I was wondering if I missed something.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berlioz, Romeo et Juliette*

I had Gardiner's recording of this, but it was too confusing, because it included alternate versions, so I took it back. Let's see if I have any luck with Colin Davis.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*: Cello Suites 1-2-3

Pierre Fournier


----------



## distantprommer

Listening to the first of two Proms today;

Proms at ... [email protected], Hull

The BBC Proms travels out of London, to Hull – UK City of Culture 2017 – for a site-specific performance of music inspired by water, centring on Handel’s Water Music suites, first performed 300 years ago at a river party for George I on the Thames.
Pioneering early music expert Nicholas McGegan directs the Royal Northern Sinfonia at [email protected] – Hull’s outdoor amphitheatre – in a programme featuring everything from storms and shipwrecks to calm seas and seductive sirens.

Georg Philipp Telemann- Water Music – overture
Frederick Delius- Summer Night on the River
George Frideric Handel- Water Music – Suite No. 3 in G major
Grace Evangeline Mason- RIVER (BBC commission: first concert performance)
Felix Mendelssohn- Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage
Jean‐Philippe Rameau- Naïs – overture
Grace Williams- Sea Sketches – High Wind
Sea Sketches – Calm Sea in Summer
George Frideric Handel- Water Music – Suite No. 2 in D Major

Royal Northern Sinfonia- Nicholas McGegan


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Sigismondo*

Margarita Gritskova (Sigismondo), Maria Aleida (Aldimira), Paula Sánchez-Valverde (Anagilda), César Arrieta (Radoski), Marcell Bakonyi (Ulderico/Zenovito)

Camerata Bach Choir Poznań, Virtuosi Brunensis, Antonino Fogliani conducting.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1989, 2002.


----------



## Andolink

This is a *really* good recording of the last three cello sonatas:

*L. van Beethoven*: _Sonata for Cello and Fortepiano No. 3 in A major, Op. 69_
Matt Haimowitz, cello
Christopher O'Riley, fortepiano


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berlioz, Grande Symphonie funebre et triumphale*

Now that I have the pretty much complete works of Berlioz, I'm discovering on first listen that I'm not wanting to give a lot of his works a second listen. I hope I'm wrong. I think Colin Davis was hearing more than I am to be such a champion of his pieces.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Felix Mendelssohn* - String Quartet No. 3 Op. 44 No. 1, performed by the Artemis Quartet, on YouTube.


----------



## pmsummer

QUOTATION OF DREAM
*Toru Takemitsu*
Paul Crossley - piano
Peter Serkin - piano
London Sinfonietta
Oliver Knussen - conductor
_
Deutsche Grammophon_


----------



## deprofundis

I purchased another copie of Bartok bluebeard's castle on naxos this time i was impress enought by the BnF collection of this opera in mono , so i have now the early era of this work and a modern version of this work, yeah!

This opera is so haunting and exiting, than i purchasee Tallis scholars : Palestrina missa Benedicta es on gimell recording of course.

Futille detail, now im so broke and in the red, i have to borrough money, i own money, but i will tried to fix thing up financially speaking $$$ ishe ouch!!! me wallet...

Have a nice day, and i hope i can do some buziness, some friend is gonna loan me money today if im lucky, let'S crooss my fingers hey?


----------



## Bertali

*Christoph Willbald Gluck*
*Orpheus und Eurydike*
Written 1762
Recorded 1957

Opera in three acts _sung in German_

Orpheus ... *Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau*
Eurydike ... *Maria Stader*
Amor ... *Rita Streich*

RIAS-Kammerchor
Berliner Motettenchor
Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin
*Ferenc Fricsay*

In this opera you can hear a little of what must have influenced Mozart later (Die Zauberflöte).

If you haven't heard it you can listen below.


----------



## distantprommer

Now on, the second of today's Proms; 

Prom 10: Aurora Orchestra – Beethoven’s ‘Eroica’

No symphony pulses more vigorously with the rhythms of political protest than Beethoven's 'Eroica', whose defiant opening chords mark the arrival of the Romantic symphony. In their novel introduction, BBC Radio 3's Tom Service and conductor Nicholas Collon dismantle and reassemble this groundbreaking work, with the help of live excerpts, before the Aurora Orchestra gets under the skin of the work by performing the complete symphony from memory.
The concert also includes Richard Strauss's 1945 Metamorphosen. Scored for 23 solo strings, this ecstatic, elegiac work closes with an 'Eroica' quotation that mourns the devastation brought about by another, even darker, political regime.

Ludwig van Beethoven- Symphony No. 3 with live excerpts 
(Tom Service and Nicholas Collon introduce Beethoven's Symphony No. 3, with live excerpts)
Richard Strauss- Metamorphosen
Ludwig van Beethoven- Symphony No 3 in E flat major 'Eroica'

Tom Service, presenter 
Aurora Orchestra - Nicholas Collon


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*William Walton*
Anon in Love
Façade Settings
A Song for the Lord Mayor's Table, etc.
*Felicity Lott, Martyn Hill, Craig Ogden, Graham Johnson* [Naxos, 2002]


----------



## pmsummer

LES ROIS DE VERSAILLES
*Germain Pinel, Robert de Visée*
Miguel Yisrael - lute
_
Brilliant_


----------



## pmsummer

IBERIAN GARDEN
_Jewish, Christian, and Muslim Music in Medieval Spain, Vol. 1_
*Altramar* Medieval Music Ensemble
_
Dorian_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berlioz, King Lear Overture*

Tovey calls this less about King Lear and more about The Tragedy of the Speaking Basses, of the Plea of the Oboe, and of the Fury of the Orchestra. Regardless, Colin Davis makes a compelling case for this piece.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Maybe my favorite from my favorite composer. The g-minor string quintet that is. Have heard many recordings and like them all but only own The Julliard quartet version myself.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Sonata Nos 1&2 Op2 Nos 1&2 - Stewart Goodyear.









Richards Strauss, Guntram - Soloists, Hungarian Army Choir, Hungarian State Opera, Eve Queler.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Richard Wagner* - Parsifal, performed by the Bavarian Radio Orchestra and Rafael Kubelik.









A foretaste of the glorious things to come....


----------



## Sonata

Flying Dutchman in English


----------



## Malx

Haydn, Symphonies Nos 53 & 54 (second version) - AAM, Hogwood.









Handel/Lampe/Arne Arias - Emma Kirkby, AAM, Hogwood.


----------



## SixFootScowl

My new set arrived today. Enjoying working my way through it. On Disk 4 of 11.


----------



## Bertali

*Giacomo Puccini
Madama Butterfly*
_1960_

Madama Butterfly ... *Victoria de los Angeles*
B.F. Pinkerton ... *Jussi Björling*

Coro e Orchestra del Teatro dell' Opera di Roma
*Gabriele Santini*

:clap:​


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin / de Falla .*
Clara Haskil piano.


----------



## Pugg

​
Some wonderful early Sunday morning music.

*Vivaldi*: Bassoon Concertos

Gustavo Núñez (bassoon)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Mass No. 6 in E flat major, D950

Karita Mattila, Marjana Lipovšek, Jerry Hadley, Jorge Pita & Robert Holl

Konzertvereinigung, Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## opus55

Mahler Symphony No. 5 in C# minor
_London Philharmonic Orchestra|Klaus Tennstedt_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt:*/Sonata *Tchaikovsky:* Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor, Op. 23

Alexandre Rabinovitch-Barakovsky

Sergio Tiempo (piano)

Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana

Ion Marin


----------



## Pugg

​*Granados: * Liliana, lyric poem
arr. Casals

Elisenda; Suite oriental (Suite arabe)

Dani Espasa (piano)

Orquestra Simfònica de Barcelona i Nacional de Catalunya, Pablo González.


----------



## Pugg

*Bellini: Bianca E Fernando*

Live Recording, Catania, Teatro Massimo Bellini, September 26- October 6, 1992

Young Ok Shin, Gregory Kunde, Aurio Tomicich & Haijing Fu

Orchestra and Chorus of the Teatro Massimo Bellini of Catania, Andrea Licata conducting.


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms 4th Symphony performed by Celibidache and the Italian RSO (1959)

on BBC tonight Haitink conducting Schumann 2nd at the Proms clashing with England Ladies v Spain........I player for the Schumann I think!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - 64 folk songs from Great Britain, Ireland and France along with 14 orchestrations.


----------



## eljr

Binchois Consort / Andrew Kirkman
Music for the 100 Years' War

Release Date March 31, 2017
Duration01:16:25
Genre
Classical
Styles
Vocal Music
Recording DateJanuary 7, 2016 - January 9, 2016
Recording Location
Ascot Priory, Ascot, Berkshire


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov*:

Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18
Piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor, Op. 30

Simon Trpčeski (piano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko


----------



## WildThing

Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen; Kindertotenlieder; Rückert-Lieder
Thomas Hampson; Leonard Benrstein: Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
* Barber*: Adagio for Strings/ *Ives*; Symphony No. 3/ *Copland*; Quiet City/* Cowell *Hymn and Fuguing Tune No.10,

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No4 - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernstein.

I hadn't given this set much attention for a while, generally preferring the earlier New York recordings in their most recent remastering. But to be fair I found this a very good interpretation with an unusual soloist - Helmut Wittek (boy soprano).


----------



## Judith

jim prideaux said:


> Brahms 4th Symphony performed by Celibidache and the Italian RSO (1959)
> 
> on BBC tonight Haitink conducting Schumann 2nd at the Proms clashing with England Ladies v Spain........I player for the Schumann I think!


Proms get priority!!


----------



## Taggart

Fabulous fruit of the imagination. Inventive is too weak a word for this.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart:*
Concerto No. 19/Concerto No. 22

Lily Kraus


----------



## chill782002

Played on Stradivarius instruments owned by the Library of Congress. The fact that they are live performances gives them a wonderful immediacy.


----------



## eljr

Michael Stern / Kansas City Symphony
Adam Schoenberg: American Symphony; Finding Rothko; Picture Studies

Release Date February 10, 2017
Duration01:04:52
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Symphony
Recording DateJune 20, 2014 & June 21, 2014
Recording Location
Helzberg Hall, Kauffman Center for the Performing Arts


----------



## Guest

Rossini String Sonatas


----------



## Andolink

*Helmut Oehring*: _GOYA I - Yo lo vi_ for orchestra (2006)
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg/Rupert Huber


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mussorgsky*: Pictures at an Exhibition/orch. Ravel/ A Night on the Bare Mountain/*Tchaikovsky*: Waltz from Swan Lake

Wiener Philharmoniker, Gustavo Dudamel


----------



## Manxfeeder

eljr said:


> Michael Stern / Kansas City Symphony
> Adam Schoenberg: American Symphony; Finding Rothko; Picture Studies


That looks interesting. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berlioz, Grande Symphonie funebre et tromphale. Lelio.*

Lelio is the sequel to Symphonie Fantastique. It may not be "great," but it is interesting.


----------



## Bertali

*Ferruccio Busoni
Arlecchino*
_1994_

Arlecchino ... *Robert Worle*
Ser Matteo del Sarto ... *René Pape*
Abbate Cospicuo ... *Siegfried Lorenz*
Dottor Bombasto ... *Peter Lika*
Leandro ... *Robert Worle*
Colombina ... *Marcia Bellamy*

Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin
*Gerd Albrecht*​


----------



## Pugg

​
*Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
*
Anna Moffo (Hänsel), Helen Donath (Gretel), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Peter), Charlotte Berthold (Gertrud), Christa Ludwig (Die Knusperhexe), Arleen Auger (Sandmännchen), Lucia Popp (Taumännchen)

Sinfonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Tölzer Singerknaben, Kurt Eichhorn


----------



## Bertali

*Luigi Rossi
Oratorio per la Settimana Santa*
_1989_

Baritone Vocals
*Michel Laplénie*
Bass Vocals
*Antoine Sicot, François Fauché, Philippe Cantor*
Countertenor Vocals
*Dominique Visse, Gérard Lesne, Vincent Darras*
Soprano Vocals
*Agnès Mellon, Jill Feldman, Marie-Claude Vallin, Monique Zanetti*
Tenor Vocals
*Ian Honeyman, Jean-Paul Fouchécourt, Michel Laplénie*

Les Arts Florissants
*William Christie*






:clap:​


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1973, 2007.


----------



## Granate

Malx said:


> Mahler, Symphony No4 - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernstein.
> 
> I hadn't given this set much attention for a while, generally preferring the earlier New York recordings in their most recent remastering. But to be fair I found this a very good interpretation with an unusual soloist - Helmut Wittek (boy soprano).





opus55 said:


> Mahler Symphony No. 5 in C# minor
> _London Philharmonic Orchestra|Klaus Tennstedt_


My references for these symphonies! Wittek is divisive because many agree that the No.4 is prepared for Soprano, although the lyrics are supposed to be sung by an angel child (more or less) about the gifts of nature. For a Soprano No.4 I choose Boulez.


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.2 - S No.5 - I*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.5*_
Gürzenich-Orchester Köln
*Markus Stenz
Oehms (2009/2016 Issue Edition)*

Mahler
_*Symphony No.5*_ Live recording at Usher Hall, Edimburg
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Jascha Horenstein
Link (1961)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.5*_ Live recording
Boston Symphony Orchestra
*Seiji Ozawa
Decca (1990/2002 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.5*_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
*Georg Solti
Decca (1970/1996 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.5*_
Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam
*Bernard Haitink
Decca (1970/1994 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.5*_
Philharmonia Orchestra
*Giuseppe Sinopoli
Deutsche Grammophon (1985)*


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.2 - S No.5 - II*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.5*_
New York Philharmonic Orchestra
*Leonard Bernstein
Sony Classical (1964/2009 Remastered Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.5*_ Live recording
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Leonard Bernstein
Deutsche Grammophon (1987)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.5*_ Live recording
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Claudio Abbado
Deutsche Grammophon (1993/1995 Reissue Edition)*

_First half of the challenge completed and very good news. For the rollercoaster of the No.5, each version is very different. The digital recordings of *Ozawa BSO* and *Sinopoli PO* displayed good sound but lack in any kind of good conducting or even playing. *Stenz GKO* is a good starter that can only show off high-tech recording quality. Surprisingly, the *Sony Bernstein* stays behind with a recording quality notably inferior to the previous recordings and *Haitink RCO* though he sticks with the same kind of engineering as the rest of the set, fails to perform with any passion. Nothing lifts up. The problem with *Bernstein NYPO* is that the sound and the performance ends up being claustrophobic, accurate of a terror film.

Let's move now to some war horses, usually thanks to their performance skills. *Abbado*'s famous No.5 with the *BPO* deserves the hype it gets without standing out. The *Horenstein* mono recording with the same orchestra benefits from a good restoration but is able to communicate the intensity of the Scherzo and Adagietto with ease. And then I get to my two winners with respective B- and B+. *Solti CSO* is probably the angriest Mahler I've ever listened to. It is terrific and also scary, only affecting the quick Adaggieto. Bombastic, almost like conducting Beethoven. But then, due to my negative impression of the Sony recording, I gave the third try to the *Bernstein WPO* recording (the first two exacly one year ago, and this one with Superlux HD668D). I'm awe-struck, as the venue embraces be and every note is ambitious and wants to show its beauty. It's actually epic, melodical, breathing before and after every climax. I wasn't expecting and I'd like to know now what did I think one year ago. So (even having the RCO No.9 on the playlist already) I will add the No.6 and No.7 from DG again to the challenge.

So to sum up two new references came from this episode (Solti CSO and Bernstein WPO), adding to *Barbirolli NPO* and *Tennstedt LPO Studio*._


----------



## elgar's ghost

Orchestral works of Charles Ives.

Symphony no.1 in D-minor (1898-1902), Symphony no.2 (1897-1902 - rev. 1910), Symphony no.3 [_The Camp Meeting_ (1901-04 - rev. 1911), Symphony no.4 (1916), _A Symphony: New England Holidays_ (1919), _The Unanswered Question_ - original version (1908), _Central Park in the Dark_ (1906 - rev. 1936) and _The Unanswered Question_ - revised version (1935):


----------



## Malx

Richard Strauss, Feuersnot - Gundula Janowitz, John Shirley-Quirk & others, Berlin RSO, Erich Leinsdorf.

This performance was recorded live in 1978, in perfectly good sound.
A much lighter piece than many of Strauss's operas with a fairy tale feel to it complete with childrens chorus.


----------



## Granate

*Bernstein Mahler for Deutsche 5 & 6*



Granate said:


> Sep-18-2016
> 
> *Mahler*
> Symphony No.5 in C sharp minor
> *Cond. Leonard Bernstein, WPO, DG (1987)*
> --
> *Mahler*
> Symphony No.6 in A minor
> *Cond. Leonard Bernstein, WPO, DG (1988)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Listening to the two last Bernstein-Mahler spares that did not make the cut in the combination Mahler-Bernstein (Sony/DG) last July. While the No.5 is really well played, I am starting to dislike the composition just a bit, not because it is not good enough, but I am thinking many other Mahler symphonies are above them (only No.1 and No.4 stay difficult to appreciate, but any Mahler symphony needs a perfect interpretation for me, And Bernstein reaches that in those symphonies).
> However, this No.6 becomes for me one of the best listenings of the rank, thanks to the intensity of the timpani and the masterful brass.
> I am feeling that the only Mahler symphony Bernstein could not make a masterpiece of was No.8._


Not only didn't I diss these recordings, but I even found the No.6 recording to be really good. Could it be on par with the Barbirolli and Tennstedt EMI recordings? Let's find out! It's true that when I compare between Mahler symphonies, the No.5 gives me the impression to be all over the place, unlike No.2 to No.4.
Now I understand why you buy both Mahler Bernstein sets. It's like we didn't need anything else.


----------



## pmsummer

BACH CANTATAS, Vol. 14
_For Christmas Day - For the Second Day of Christmas_
BWV 91, 110, 40, 121
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Joanne Lunn, Katharine Fuge - sopranos
Robin Tyson, William Towers - altos
James Gilchrist - tenor
Peter Harvey - bass
The Monteverdi Choir
English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner - conductor/director

_Soli Deo Gloria_


----------



## Guest

A new composer to me and I like him a lot! Obviously modern, but not completely sado-modernistic. His style is hard to describe--mixes gorgeous melodies with explosive clusters. This entire recording is available on YouTube for those of you who are curious.



















(Don't let the "with tape" aspect of the first piece scare you--it lasts only 2-3 minutes near the end and imparts a literally other worldly effect.)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Gombert, Media Vita Morte Sumus* *Bruckner, Symphony No. 5*

I'm not a fan of the Hilliards when it comes to Reniassance music, and on first listening, this one isn't ringing my chimes. Maybe something will click with time.

As far as Bruckner's 5th, I think Jochum's second go-round on EMI with this symphony is the most successful.


----------



## Guest

Vieuxtemps - Cello Concerto No. 1 - Schiff/Marriner/Stuttgart Radio Symphony 
Vieuxtemps- Cello Concerto No. 2 - same as above
Schumann - Cello Concerto


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berlioz, Requiem*


----------



## distantprommer

jim prideaux said:


> Brahms 4th Symphony performed by Celibidache and the Italian RSO (1959)
> 
> on BBC tonight Haitink conducting Schumann 2nd at the Proms clashing with England Ladies v Spain........I player for the Schumann I think!


You do have your priorities right!


----------



## distantprommer

Today was one of the very few days I will have skipped a Prom. It was Prom 11 and repeated as Prom 12, The Ten Pieces Prom.


----------



## pmsummer

THE MEDIEVAL & RENAISSANCE HARP
*Elena Polanska* - harp
La Camerata

_Vox Turnabout_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sir Edward Elgar: The Black Knight
Richard Hickox & the Londan Symphony Orchestra and Chorus*

I have had this disc for sometime and have only now started to listen to it. So far I am enjoying the piece. Elgar's orchestration is superb, as is his Choral writing too.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Chamber works a.o by Charles Ives tonight and concluding in the morning.

String Quartet no.1 - _From the Salvation Army_, (1900), String Quartet no.2 (1913), _Orchestral Set no.1: Three Places in New England_ (1912-16 - rev. 1929), _Variations on 'America'_ for organ - arr. for orchestra by W. Schuman (orig. 1891 - arr. 1962), Piano Trio (c.1909-10 - rev. 1914-15), Violin Sonata no.1, Violin Sonata no.2, Violin Sonata no.3 and Violin Sonata No. 4 - _Children's Day at the Camp Meeting_ (all composed between c.1902 - c.1916):


----------



## KenOC

Sibelius, Symphony No. 2. Okko Kamu with the Lahti SO. I do like this set.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven, Waldstein Sonata. Stewart Goodyear.


----------



## deprofundis

Ahh.. what am ilistening tonight ladie's & gentelmens= gentihommes & gentedames im honoring the might of Tallis Scholars quite skillfull , im listening to Missa Maria Zart, what a pretty missa by mister Jacob Obrecht & some Palestrina to finish up the night English Madrigalists finnest.

Thank you mister Peter Philips, vous etes un grand homme .. monsieur, quelqun de talentueux= mister philips your a great man one of the sharpst knife in the drawer.Deprofundis salute your excellent and the refinement of the music wonderful ensemble sir 

:tiphat:


----------



## bharbeke

Dvorak: Symphony No. 3 (Myung-Whun Chung, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra)

Chung seems to have a pretty good grasp on Dvorak. Between this and No. 6, he is fast becoming a go-to conductor for me for Dvorak. This performance is exemplary throughout all three movements, full of life, excitement, and joy. Do check it out!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano sonatas
Op.28-53-43


----------



## Pugg

​
Tartini: Violin concertos

Very fine music to start the new week.


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*: Symphony no 7 
Leoanrd Bernstein conducting.


----------



## jim prideaux

bharbeke said:


> Dvorak: Symphony No. 3 (Myung-Whun Chung, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra)
> 
> Chung seems to have a pretty good grasp on Dvorak. Between this and No. 6, he is fast becoming a go-to conductor for me for Dvorak. This performance is exemplary throughout all three movements, full of life, excitement, and joy. Do check it out!


fully agree with your observations and would also add that this particular earlier symphony is far more interesting than many have acknowledged-the slow central movement of the three is wonderful, particularly when effectively conducted, performed and recorded.


----------



## tortkis

J. S. Bach: Lute Works BWV 995-997 - Jakob Lindberg (Brilliant Classics)


----------



## Pugg

*Mercadante*: Flute concertos
James Galway flute.
I Solisti Veneti/ Claudio Scimone.


----------



## Pugg

*Balfe: Satanella* (or 'The Power of Love')

Sally Silver (soprano), Catherine Carby (mezzo), Christine Tocci, Elizabeth Sikora (mezzo-sopranos), Kang Wang (tenor), Quentin Hayes, Anthony Gregory, Frank Church (baritones), Travor Bowes (bass)

Victorian Opera Orchestra & John Powell Singers, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## elgar's ghost

Piano and chamber works plus six songs by Charles Ives this morning.

_Three Page Sonata_ for piano (c.1905), Piano Sonata 'no.1' (c.1909), _Varied Air and Variations_ (c.1924), Piano Sonata 'no.2' [_Concord, Mass.: 1840-60_] (c.1911-15 - rev. 1940s), _The Celestial Railroad_ [derived from Piano Sonata 'no.2'] (c.1920-21) and _Transcriptions from 'Emerson' no.1_ [derived from Piano Sonata 'no.2'] (c.1920-21):
























Three songs - arr. for soprano, two pianos and chamber ensemble (orig. c.1921, c.1916-17 and c.1922-23), _The Gong on the Hook and Ladder_ - original version arr. for piano quintet (orig. c.1912), _Hallowe'en_ - arr. for piano quintet and side drum (orig. c.1914), _In Re Con Moto et al - studies in space, time, duration, accent and pulse_ for piano quintet (c.1915-16), Two songs - arr. for soprano, violin and piano (orig. c.1921 and 1926), _Aeschylus and Sophocles_ - song arr. for two sopranos and piano quintet (orig. c.1922-24), _Five Take-offs_ for piano (c.1906-09) and _Three Quarter-Tone Pieces_ for two pianos (comp. by 1924):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin: Late Works, Opp. 57‐61*

Chopin:Berceuse in D flat major, Op. 57
Piano Sonata No. 3 in B minor, Op. 58
Mazurkas (3), Op. 59
Barcarolle in F sharp major, Op. 60
Polonaise No. 7 in A flat major, Op. 61 'Polonaise-fantaisie'
Variations in A - Souvenír de paganini

_Georgijs Osokins_ (piano)


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff listens to more masses*

Good morning TC from wet and rainy Albany!

​
I'm a little late with my Saturday Symphony listening and probably will be for the foreseeable future. The little dude doesn't have the patience to sit and listen to music with me that's longer than a few minutes long. So, I'm just going to have to wait until I go back to work on Sunday nights to listen 

Anyways, started off with the Symphony No. 6 and No. 12 (the Saturday Symphony) by Dmitri Shostakovich. Vasily Petrenko conducted the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra.

​
Next, I listened to Beethoven's monumental Missa Solemnis. Otto Klemperer conducting the New Philharmonia Orchestra and Chorus with Elisabeth Soderstrom, Marga Hoffgen, Waldemar Kmentt and Martti Talvela as the vocal soloists.

​
Lastly, two more masses, these by Joseph Haydn instead. No. 14 'Harmoniemesse' & No. 9 'Missa Sancti Bernardi von Offida'. John Eliot Gardiner conducting the English Baroque Soloists and the Monteverdi Choir.


----------



## Pugg

*Strauss *II: An der schönen, blauen Donau; Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald; Frühlingsstimmen; Künstlerleben, Rosen aus dem Süden / _Tchaikovsky_: Nutcracker Suite 
Boston Pops Orchestra, Arthur Fiedler


----------



## Sonata

Salome, Karajan.
Excellent recording


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: arias.
Edda Moser.


----------



## Sonata

Pascal Roge: Claude Debussy complete piano music, Volume II


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky* : Symphony 4 + Violin Concerto (Belkin)


----------



## Vasks

*R. Strauss - Sextet Overture to "Capriccio" (Jarvi/Chandos)
Prokofiev - Piano Sonata #9 (Raekallio/Ondine)
Ravel - Valses nobles et sentimentales (Dutoit/London)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet: Manon*

_Renée Fleming (Manon), Marcelo Alvarez (Le Chevalier Des Grieux)_, Jean-Luc Chaignaud (Lescaut), Alain Vernhes (Le Comte Des Grieux), Michel Sénéchal (Guillot)

Jesus Lopez-Cobos (conductor)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 5*

One think I like about Abbado's Mahler is, he doesn't make you feel like you're being thrown around from one emotion to the next.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1989/0, 1997.


----------



## bharbeke

Dvorak: Slavonic Dances, Series I and II (Vaclav Talich, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra)

The first set (eight pieces in total) is fantastic! The second is still good, but the first had the excitement and razzle-dazzle that I want from these dances.


----------



## WVdave

Hanover Band, Ludwig van Beethoven, Roy Goodman, Monica Huggett ‎- Beethoven - The Symphonies
Nimbus Records ‎- NI 5144/8, 5 × CD, Compilation, UK, 2008.


----------



## Granate

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No. 5*
> 
> One think I like about Abbado's Mahler is, he doesn't make you feel like you're being thrown around from one emotion to the next.


Good point.......................


----------



## Granate

*That was hard*

Today, six Symphonies No.6 of Gustav Mahler listened in a row. Tomorrow, three more recordings and results.


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 13 today.

To mark the 50th anniversary of the death of Malcolm Sargent, chief conductor of the Proms from 1947 until his death in 1967, Sir Andrew Davis recreates Sargent's 500th Prom from 1966, highlighting his work as a champion of English music.

This is a special one for me. I should have been in London for this, but my travel plans went awry a few weeks ago. So, like most of us, I shall have to listen online. I was in the audience at the Prom, more than 50 years ago, being celebrated today. This brings forth deep memories as well as being an emotional event for me.









The National Anthem (arr. Wood)
Hector Berlioz- Overture 'Le carnaval romain'
Robert Schumann- Piano Concerto in A minor
Edward Elgar- Overture 'Cockaigne (In London Town)'
William Walton- Façade, Suite No. 1
. Façade Suite No. 2 - Popular Song
Gustav Holst- The Perfect Fool
Frederick Delius- On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring
Benjamin Britten- The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra

Beatrice Rana, piano

BBC Symphony Orchestra - Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berlioz, Romeo et Juliette*

Actually, concentrating on the Scene d'amour. The vocal parts of the majority of the piece are kind of tedious if you don't know the libretto. Tovey says, "He has no patience with the more serious problem of the musical setting of words."


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berlioz, Le Corsaire Overture*


----------



## Vaneyes

Granate said:


> Good point {re BPO/Abbado M5}.......................


Though I don't mind getting roughed up by VPO/LB's kickboxing. 

Give RPO/Shipway M5 (rec1996) a try. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

WVdave said:


> Hanover Band, Ludwig van Beethoven, Roy Goodman, Monica Huggett ‎- Beethoven - The Symphonies
> Nimbus Records ‎- NI 5144/8, 5 × CD, Compilation, UK, 2008.
> 
> View attachment 96215


Still one of the best lean versions. :tiphat:


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Concerto No4 - Francois-Frederic Guy, Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Philippe Jordan.









Bruckner, Symphony No7 - CBSO, Rattle.

I wouldn't consider Rattle a natural Brucknerian but after a slightly cool first movement he produces a very good recording of this wonderful Symphony.


----------



## Guest

Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 3 - Yuja Wang/Abbado/Lucerne Festival Orchestra (DVD)
Mahler - Symphony No. 1 (DVD)

Mahler - Symphony No. 5 - Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic (DVD)


----------



## pmsummer

TEATRO D'AMORE
*Claudio Monteverdi*
L'Arpeggiata
Christina Pluhar - direction
_
Erato_


----------



## Guest

Very spirited playing captured in crystal clear sound. (I opted for a $24 hi-res download rather than a $169 2-disc CD!)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berlioz, Harold en Italie*

I think I prefer this to Gardiner's recording.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berlioz, Requiem*

My wife is gone for a while, so I can finally crank this one up to ten.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> Very spirited playing captured in crystal clear sound. (I opted for a $24 hi-res download rather than a $169 2-disc CD!)


Re CDs, different cover and reasonably-priced at Arkiv Music and MDT?


----------



## Sonata

Aida-Conducted by Pappano.
With Jonas Kaufmann as Radames


----------



## pmsummer

Vaneyes said:


> Re CDs, different cover and reasonably-priced at Arkiv Music and MDT?


My interest was piqued, so I ordered the $18 re-issue from Amazon.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Op.73 Piano Concerto No.5 
Chicago Symphony Orchestra Fritz Reiner (conductor)
[Record: Chicago Sun 4,12 May 1961, Orchestra Hall]


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*: Nocturnes
Disc 2


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> Aida-Conducted by Pappano.
> With Jonas Kaufmann as Radames


I love this recording but if push comes to shuffle and god forbid another poll is coming up I would vote for the Muti recoding.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Pugg said:


> I love this recording but if push comes to shuffle and god forbid another poll is coming up I would vote for the Muti recoding.


Do not worry I would not make an poll about opera's since I do not care for them.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel*: Water and Fireworks music.
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Casebearer

An amazingly beautiful first symphony.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel*: Gaspard de la Nuit/ Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 6 in A major, Op. 82

Ivo Pogorelich


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cherubini: Medea.*
( highlights on vinyl)
Eileen Farrell/ André Turp/ Ezio Flagello.
Arnold Gamson conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak:Stabat Mater, Op. 58
*
_Edith Mathis, Anna Reynolds, Wieslaw Ochman, John Shirley-Quirk
_
Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks & English Chamber Orchestra, Rafael Kubelik


----------



## ST4

*Scriabin's Piano Sonatas*

A slice of late-romantic perfection


----------



## eljr

Dennis Russell Davies
Philip Glass: The Symphonies

CD2: Symphony No.2

Release Date 
April 22, 2016
Genre
Avant-Garde
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Minimalism
Modern Composition
Recording DateSeptember, 1996


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano Sonatas.
OP.31 Nos 1-3

Daniel Barenboim


----------



## eljr

Dennis Russell Davies
Philip Glass: The Symphonies

CD3: Symphony No.3

Release Date 
April 22, 2016
Genre
Avant-Garde
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Minimalism
Modern Composition
Recording DateSeptember, 1996


----------



## Sonata

Khovanshchina, conducted by Abaddo. My first listen to this opera. such a powerful work


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> 'checking out' Celibidache further-Schumann 3rd and 4th Symphonies performed by the Munich P.O. on YT.....
> 
> as I pointed out earlier in the week as I initially was attracted to these symphonies by listening to Zinman then Gardiner Kubelik and the BPO's recordings from the early 60's were enough of a 'jolt' but I can now appreciate why Celi really does divide opinion.
> 
> not sure at all about this!
> 
> Sawallisch clearly occupies the 'middle ground' effectively.
> 
> ....the third movement of the 3rd is teetering on the brink (to these ears anyway, it is so slow that it may as well be a different piece of music!)
> 
> ....and yet the final movement has an elegance, clarity and poise!


giving it another go today......becoming increasingly confused about what I really think about these interpretations!


----------



## eljr

Dennis Russell Davies
Philip Glass: The Symphonies

CD4: Symphony No.4

Release Date 
April 22, 2016
Genre
Avant-Garde
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Minimalism
Modern Composition
Recording DateSeptember, 1996


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff goes big "C" Classical*

Good morning TC from grey, overcast and probably going to rain later Albany! All composers from the Classical period tonight.

​
Starting off with the three Cello Concertos by C.P.E. Bach. Hidemi Suzuki played cello and conducted the Bach Collegium Japan. My only exposure, thus far, to the music of C.P.E. Bach aside from some odd pieces played on the radio here and there. I do love a good cello concerto and there are three of them here.

​
Beethoven's Symphony No. 5 & 6 with Sir Charles Mackerras conducting the Scottish Chamber Orchestra. A new Beethoven set for me. Tempos are little closer to the older Big Band style than the turbo charged HIP style but played with an orchestra size that is probably a little closer to what Beethoven would have had available to him. My benchmark for a Beethoven Symphony set is to see how well the these two are played and this set, thus far, has my own personal seal of approval.

​
I believe I've about flogged this recording to death by this point. Mozart's Clarinet Concerto and Oboe Concerto. Christopher Hogwood conducting the Academy of Ancient Music with Antony Pay playing the basset clarinet and Michel Piguet playing the oboe. I've listened to this one more times than I care to mention. Just a perfect recording of two wonderful pieces.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saëns* : Piano concertos
Disc 1
Pascal Rogé/ Charles Dutoit.


----------



## jim prideaux

continuing with my 'investigation' into the merits of Celibidache with the Munich Phil's performance of Brahms' 1st on YT.....one comment refers to the 'seriousness and solemnity'...not going to argue with that but then again with this symphony in particular it is perhaps the most appropriate approach anyway!


----------



## Sonata

Victoria De Los Angeles Icon set
Disc 5: Popular Songs and Zarzeula Arias


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bruckner symphonies part one this afternoon.

Overture in G-minor (1862-63), 'Study Symphony' [no.'00'] in F-minor (by 1863), Symphony no.1 ['Linz' version] in C-minor (orig. 1865-66 - rev. 1877 and 1884) and Symphony [no. '0'] in D-minor (1869):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel*: Piano concertos .

Samson François (piano)

Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire, André Cluytens


----------



## Biwa

Joan Cabanilles: Tientos, Pasacalles y Gallardas

Léon Berben (organ)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak:* String Quartet No. 3 in D major & Andante Appasionato, for string quartet.
Panocha Quartet.


----------



## Vasks

*R. Wagner - Faust Overture (Rahbari/Naxos)
Herzogenberg - Piano Quartet in B-flat (Belcanto +/cpo)
Joachim - March #1 for Large Orchestra (Bader/Koch) *


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1991, 2009.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

I'm enjoying Noriko Ogawa's recordings of Satie played on a 1890 Erard grand.









The interpretations are sometimes quite individual - tempi appreciably faster or slower than usual - but Ogawa gets to the heart of Satie's little pieces, knowing when to take them seriously and when to accept that a joke is a joke. The piano tone initially sounds odd to the modern ear attuned to Steinways, with a very tight 'bing' attack resulting in a somewhat bell-like voice. But it suits Satie well and after a few tracks I no longer noticed it.


----------



## Pugg

*Bartok - Bluebeard's Castle*

Christa Ludwig, Walter Berry.

Istvan Kertesz conducting.


----------



## wkasimer

Die Meistersinger, live from Bayreuth.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hagen Quartet playing Mozart's "Hoffmeister" quartet for the 2nd time today.


----------



## SONNET CLV

I originally posted this on the Electronic Music Appreciation thread a few moments ago, but it works here as well:

--------------

My latest serious listening session (me, my listening room, my stereo rig, darkness and quiet ... and my music [to fill the quiet]) comprised two works. The first was Spanish composer Roberto Gerhard's intriguing Symphony No.3, _Collages_, a work dating from around 1961 when it received its first performance in London, and a piece, to quote from the 1994 liner notes of David Drew, which "is singled out among Gerhard's orchestral and instrumental music by its incorporation of electronic tape," a technique Gerhard gained familiarity with from an acquaintance, Edgar Varese, with whom he had been on friendly terms in Spain in the 1930s. Gerhard takes the textural fusion of electronics and orchestra to further depths than did Varese in his own _Déserts_. It's a good listen, and remains maybe my favorite of the four (all of them interesting) Gerhard symphonies.

View attachment 96250


Some of you readers of this particular thread may not be hard-core "classical music" listeners, and Gerhard ranks as a "classical music" composer, albeit of the post-modern persuasion. But this is a piece you may well enjoy if you are a fan of experimental tape/electronic works. Yes, the orchestra uses standard instruments (often in non-standard ways), but a plethora of intriguing electronic sounds swirl around, bounding in and out of the orchestral fabric, floating, carousing, attacking from various angles (just like a ... a collage!) throughout the 20 minute work. Again, it's a good listen -- both edgy and relaxing, sometimes at the same time. But then, Gerhard is a master. I would hope that this Symphony No.3 might draw some of you into the modern/post-modern/contemporary vein of "classical music" if you are not yet already there. If you are there and have yet to experience the Gerhard Third, what are you waiting for?

I continued my listening session by following up with Part I (approximately 30 minutes) of My Cat Is An Alien's _Leave me in the black No-Thing_, a intense amalgamation (Isn't that somewhat like a collage?) of guitars (one electric cosmic guitar and one electric astral guitar), electronics and percussion, all skillfully, and improvisationally, handled by the Italian brothers Maurizio and Roberto Opalio. (And look! Another connection. Two Roberto's!) This stuff rocks the ears, to be sure.

View attachment 96251


Though some may term this "noise music", tonight I like to think of it in the more cultured, and musical term "sound sculpture." The brothers Opalio (whose band's name I prefer in the Italian: Il Mio Gatto e' un Alieno) transcend both popular and "classical" musics to hone into a range that rather defies categorization. Thus, "sound sculpture." But it makes a fitting coupling with Roberto Gerhard's Third Symphony.

When might these two artists meet again in my listening room? Possibly one day soon I'll take up Gerhard's most intriguing dramatic cantata based on the Albert Camus novel, _The Plague_. Part II of _Leave me in the black No-Thing _may well prove complimentary to that profoundly moving walk on the dark side.

View attachment 96247


Not exactly electronic music, that. But it pricks the same nerve endings.


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 (Cluytens, Berlin Philharmonic)

This is the best "Eroica" I have heard so far. All of the movements sound great on their own, but it's missing that certain something (maybe brevity). It may be that I will never place this symphony in the top tier, but I do enjoy listening to it.


----------



## Granate

wkasimer said:


> Die Meistersinger, live from Bayreuth.


Right now, or which one from the 50s?

Or is it Varviso 71 or Böhm 68?


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.2 - S No.6 - I*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.6 in A minor*_ Live recording
Gürzenich-Orchester Köln
*Markus Stenz
Oehms (2013/2016 Issue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.6 in A minor*_ Live recording
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
*Jascha Horenstein
BBC Legends (1969/2006 Remastered Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.6 in A minor*_
Stockholms Filharmoniska Orkester
*Jascha Horenstein
Unicorn-Kanchana (1966/1989 Issue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.6 in A minor*_
Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam
*Bernard Haitink
Decca (1969/1994 Reissue Edition)*


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## wkasimer

Granate said:


> Right now, or which one from the 50s?
> 
> Or is it Varviso 71 or Böhm 68?


Today's performance, in real time.


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.2 - S No.6 - II*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.6 in A minor*_ Live recording
Boston Symphony Orchestra
*Seiji Ozawa
Decca (1992/2002 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.6 in A minor*_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
*Georg Solti
Decca (1970/1996 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.6 in A minor*_
Philharmonia Orchestra
*Giuseppe Sinopoli
Deutsche Grammophon (1986)*


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.2 - S No.6 - III*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.6 in A minor*_
New York Philharmonic Orchestra
*Leonard Bernstein
Sony Classical (1967/2009 Remastered Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.6 in A minor*_ Live recording
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Leonard Bernstein
Deutsche Grammophon (1988/1999 Reissue Edition)*

_The preferences for me on this Mahler challenge remain stable throughout the cycles. None of them re being a hit and miss, being quite consistent. *Ozawa BSO*, again digs in the bottom of this episode. His live recording is flat, recording well the low notes but missing the strings. *Stenz GKO* is better paces, of course better recorded with some deaf drums in the Finale. *Both Horenstein* recordings, the Bournemouth mono live and the Stockholm studio version are very alike. The sound lacks depth but the performances are allright.

Way more decent/enjoyable are the next ones: *Sinopoli PO* has a very slow conducting, lasting for 100 minutes. Well recorded, too relaxed at many times, but no major issues concerning the expression of the Allegro energico and Scherzo. More coherent are *Bernstein NYPO* and *Haitink RCO* on 1969. The first Bernstein is fresh, not a sleeper at all, well remastered, but what worked in terms of detailed percussions (drums, bells, triangles) in previous symphonies, is getting short from No.5. This stays a bit standard. The Haitink recording is fine and could have an extra life if it was carefully remastered in the future. In terms of performance it's allright. Powerful soundscape that unveils a haunting Andante.

On an upper level is the *Solti CSO* recording, this time less angry and more precise. The sound+performance average is excellent here. It manages to portray tension in loud moments and also to get sensitive in the Andante. And the best of the nine recordings here is again *Bernstein WPO* for Deutsche Grammophon. Who needs a remaster work? Certainly not this set. The sound capture of the double basses is amazing, they can cherish my skin. The brass is unparalelled here, as well as the percussions again. But what about interpretation? It's very different to the Sony recording and probably too excessive, taking the Andante for example. This recording manages to deliver the epic and monstrous episodes of the symphony but I cannot help feeling critical with the performance. My references (my favourites too), *Barbirolli and Tennstedt, both in Studio*, sound quite less forced, and they remain my winners followed by this loud, explosive Bernstein WPO recording._


----------



## bharbeke

Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 (Chung, Vienna Philharmonic)

OUTSTANDING!

Yes, I'm shouting it from the rooftops. This symphony is excellent in all respects. A couple points to highlight:

1. The flute/piccolo playing is golden throughout.
2. The third movement is brimming with power and energy.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Straight onto Bruckner symphonies part two tonight.

Symphony no.2 ['Haas' version] in C-minor (1871-72 - rev. 1877), Symphony no.3 [original version] in D-minor (1873) and Symphony no.4 [original version] in E-flat (1874):


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 14 today.

Ralph Vaughan Williams- Symphony No. 9 in E minor
Gustav Holst- The Planets

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra- John Wilson

Proms favourite John Wilson – who returns later this season with his John Wilson Orchestra (Proms 34 & 35) – tonight makes his first appearance at the Proms as the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra’s new Associate Guest Conductor.
Here he swaps Hollywood and Broadway classics for another of his personal passions: the great British symphonic classics. Holst’s galactic suite conjures up the epic scope of a movie blockbuster in luminous music of infinite vistas, while Vaughan Williams’s enigmatic final symphony also revels in an augmented sound-world: it’s a piece Wilson sees as a suitably radical


----------



## Granate

elgars ghost said:


> Straight onto Bruckner symphonies part two tonight.
> 
> Symphony no.2 ['Haas' version] in C-minor (1871-72 - rev. 1877), Symphony no.3 [original version] in D-minor (1873) and Symphony no.4 [original version] in E-flat (1874):


Hmmm, Inbal and Chailly in Bruckner. Are you enjoying them?

For the No.5, if you don't try Celibidache, go for Barenboim BPO if you want fast, and Jochum RCO 1986 if you want slow.


----------



## millionrainbows

Jorge Bolet, "The Undiscovered" tapes. Great studio recording of Lizst and Wagner.

Aaron Copland, "Short Symphony" (1921-23), Dennis Russel Davies. I've listened to this several times. It is very satisfying, and more modern than most Copland.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Granate said:


> Hmmm, Inbal and Chailly in Bruckner. Are you enjoying them?
> 
> For the No.5, if you don't try Celibidache, go for Barenboim BPO if you want fast, and Jochum RCO 1986 if you want slow.


They're reasonable enough - they aren't first choices but then again none of nos. 00 to 4 are among my favourite Bruckner symphonies. I bought Inbal's 3rd and 4th primarily to see what he could do with the seldom-recorded original versions.

You might have read my mind - Barenboim was already earmarked for the 5th as I haven't heard this recording for years.


----------



## Guest

On the TT this morning. Zimerman plays these with commanding sweep and virtuosity--probably my favorite version now. Sound is quite good, too.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Bear Symphony (whatever number that is)*


----------



## SiegendesLicht

wkasimer said:


> Die Meistersinger, live from Bayreuth.


Cool! And, how is it?

I know the Bayreuther Festspiele opened today, but my current listening is something different: *W.A. Mozart* - Symphony No. 39, performed by the London Symphony Orchestra and conducted by Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt, on YouTube.


----------



## Guest

Previn conducts Gershwin


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-1st Piano Concerto performed by Freire,Chailly and the Leipzig Gewandhaus......

to be followed by the 2nd!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Theresienmesse*

I've noticed Lucia Popp's name coming up around here lately, and I notice she's on this one, so I'm seeing what they've been talking about.


----------



## Guest

Bruckner - Schönberg - Debussy - Messiaen

Motets - Friede auf Erde - Part songs - Cinq Rechants


----------



## Granate

wkasimer said:


> Die Meistersinger, live from Bayreuth.


Klaus Florian Vogt? Walther?

I cannot mistake his voice. It... puts me off so much. Bye.
Still interested in how Parsifal went for him, I find his voice is "suitable" enough for having a chance with the lead character.


----------



## Selby

All the impromptus: D899, D915, D935, D946


----------



## pmsummer

DUKE OF LERMA
_First Vespers and the Salve Service as Celebrated in October 1617, Music for the Translation of the Blessed Sacrament into the Collegiate Church of San Pedro in Lerma, Spain._
*Cabezón - Victoria - Lobo - Romero - Guerrero*
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Guest

No.21 and 23. Rather brisk tempos for the outer movements, but these are thrilling performances. Great sound--near analog warmth.


----------



## bharbeke

I may have found the best Saint-Saens "Organ" symphony. The version with Gaston Litaize, Daniel Barenboim, and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra is extremely impressive.


----------



## Janspe

*A. Schoenberg: Violin Concerto, Op. 36*
Rolf Schulte, violin
Philharmonia Orchestra, led by Robert Craft









Now this is a concerto that I love very much and I'm always interested in hearing new recordings of it, but: while Schulte and Craft give a solid performance of this fascinating piece, I just cannot get rid of my preference for the Hahn/Salonen recording. They bring so much life and fire into Schoenberg's score that every other attempt simply pales in comparison! This is, as always, only my humble opinion. I will continue to explore other recordings, though...


----------



## wkasimer

Granate said:


> Klaus Florian Vogt? Walther?
> 
> I cannot mistake his voice. It... puts me off so much. Bye.


I agree - the voice works, sort of, for Lohengrin, but that's about it. Not enough metal for any of the other Wagnerian roles. He and Daniel Behle should have swapped parts.


----------



## pmsummer

FOR YE VIOLLS
_Consort Setts for 5 & 6 Viols and Organ_
*William Lawes*
Fretwork
Paul Nicholson - organ
_
Virgin Classics_


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Granate said:


> Mahler
> _*Symphony No.4 in G major*_
> *Margaret Price*
> London Philharmonic Orchestra
> *Jascha Horenstein
> Warner Classics (1971/1983 Reissue Edition)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mahler
> _*Symphony No.4 in G major*_
> *Reri Grist*
> New York Philharmonic Orchestra
> *Leonard Bernstein
> Sony Classical (1960/2009 Remastered Edition)*


Two excellent but very different interpretations. Relative to Horenstein, Bernstein downplays the darker, lurking elements.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Two of Mozart's very fine Prussian String Quartets--K.589 and K.590, played by Quartetto Italiano on Philips lp.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: Piano concertos 14/15/16
Murray Perahia.


----------



## Pugg

​
_Beethoven / Brautigam._
One of his very first recording I've been told before the H.I.P times.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizet*: Carmen for orchestra.
Morton Gould conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Symphonies
Symphony no 1/ Haydn variations 
István Kertész conducting.

Disc 1


----------



## Pugg

*Vivaldi*: Sacred Choral Music Vol.3

John Alldis Choir/ Vittorio Negri conducting


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi: Nabucco*

_Elena Souliotis (Abigaille) Tito Gobbi (Nabucco_), , Carlo Cava (Zaccaria), Bruno Prevedi (Ismaele), Dora Carral (Fenena), Giovanni Foiani (Gran Sacerdote), Walter Kräutler (Abdallo), Anna D'Auria (Anna)

Vienna Opera Orchestra & Chorus, Lamberto Gardelli

Recorded in 1965.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ Congratulations on your 30,000 posts!


----------



## jim prideaux

Yt at work......

from last years Proms-Julia Fischer,David Zinman and the Tonhalle Zurich performing Dvorak's Violin Concerto.


----------



## Judith

Started off this morning by listening to:-

Schumann
Cello Concerto in A Minor
Steven Isserlis
Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie
Conducted by Christoph Eschenbach

From the box set The Complete RCA Recordings

Don't know what anyone else thinks but in the last movement, it seems like the cello and orchestra are having a conversation with each other.

Saint-Saëns 
Violin Concerto no 3

Lalo
Symphonie Espagnole

Joshua Bell
Montréal Orchestra
Conducted by Charles Dutoit

From Violin Concertos and Virtuoso Showpieces Album

Not familiar with the two concertos but on listening, very impressed and beautifully performed.

Now both my besties together lol

La Muse et le Poéte for Violin, Cello and Orchestra
Joshua Bell
Steven Isserlis
NDR Symphony Orchestra
Christoph Eschenbach

Again from box set Steven Isserlis The Complete RCA Recordings


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bruckner's symphonies part three this morning plus his string quintet (along with alternative movement).

Symphony no.5 in B-flat (1875-76), String Quintet in F (1878-79), _Intermezzo_ in D-minor for string quintet (1879) and Symphony no.6 in A (1879-81):
























(n.b. - Teldec artwork for Symphony no.5 is different to my copy but still the same recording)


----------



## Merl

Spending most of the day decorating so I'll start with a bit of Dvorak. Symphony 7 should suffice. Time to give Mr Davis a spin - I've not played this account in years.


----------



## DavidA

Brahms Piano concerto 1

Graffmann / BSO / Munch

Great performance with brisk speeds just as Brahms would probably have imagined.


----------



## jim prideaux

on YT......just listened to the final movement of Schubert's 9th with Celibidache as conductor (not clear as to which orchestra, although it may well be the Munich Phil) and was really 'blown away'....slowly being won over by the man.....

so now listening to Beethoven's 3rd from 1987 recording with that orchestra....

there is a 14 disc box set (my birthday is coming up!) on Amazon for just over 20 quid.....main Austro German 19th century repertoire and it looks inviting-notice one reviewer absolutely 'pans it'!!!


----------



## eljr

John Storgårds / Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Per Nørgård: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 6

Release Date June 10, 2016
Duration54:21
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Recording DateMay 25, 2015 - May 28, 2015
Recording Location
Oslo Konserthus
Oslo Opera House, the Orchestra Rehearsal Room


----------



## Pugg

*The Great Organ of Saint Eustache, Paris
*
Bach, J S:/Toccata & Fugue in D minor, BWV565 * Grigny: Récit de tierce en taille

Guillou: Hyperion, or The Rhetoric of Fire* Liszt: Prelude & Fugue on B-A-C-H, S260

Mozart: Fantasia in F minor for a mechanical organ, K608

Widor: Organ Symphony No. 5 in F minor, Op. 42 No. 1: Allegro vivace

_Jean Victor Arthur Guillou_ (organ)


----------



## Merl

Time to give Elgar another try. I've never quite got his music (but find it pleasant enough) so I'll give Downes' account of Symphony 2 a spin.


----------



## ST4

Beethoven's awesome Piano Sonata no 29 performed by Levit


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there are Beethoven concertos*

Good morning TC from grey, overcast and foggy Albany! I thought it was July and the weather was supposed to be sunny, hot and humid? Oh well. On to the music! Made it an all Beethoven Concerto program. Listened to every one of his concertos except for the Piano Concerto WoO 4 for which I could not find a recording (not that I looked very hard on Apple Music...)

​
Started off the five numbered Piano Concertos. Murray Perahia played the piano while Bernard Haitink conducted the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. Lovely modern instrument recording. Perhaps a touch slow compared to the HIP recordings I usually listen to but great all the same.

​
Next came the Violin Concerto and Romances with Christian Tetzlaff playing the violin and David Zinman conducting the Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich. Played fairly quickly on modern instruments, the real highlight here is the inclusion of Beethoven's own cadenza transcribed for the violin from the version of this concerto for piano (Op. 61a).

​
Lastly, that very same transcription of the Violin Concerto which is paired with the Triple Concerto. Jeno Jando played the piano in both. In the Triple Concerto, Dong-Suk Kang (violin) and Maria Kleigel (Naxos' queen of the cello) joined. The Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia was conducted by Bela Drahos. Excellent recording of both, in my opinion.


----------



## jim prideaux

Merl said:


> Time to give Elgar another try. I've never quite got his music (but find it pleasant enough) so I'll give Downes' account of Symphony 2 a spin.


would be interested to know how you get on.....I have also drawn a complete blank with 'Ted and cannot see that changing...


----------



## Merl

jim prideaux said:


> would be interested to know how you get on.....I have also drawn a complete blank with 'Ted and cannot see that changing...


Not changed my mind about Elgar's symphonies......they still do little for me. Reminds me of a quote from a Facebook friend who wanted to get into some symphonic music so asked me for some suggestions. I sent him a list of youtube links to different kinds of symphonies. This was his reply:

"Ta for the list. Here's what I thought..... 
Beethoven symphony 7 = wow. Top stuff
Mahler symphony 2 = good till that bird started singing
Arvo Part symphony 3 = wtf?
Schubert symphony 6 = like
Bruckner symphony 4 = dull but the trumpets sound good on my speakers
Elgar symphony 1 = booooooring. No good choons.
Brahms symphony 3 = like the slow, sad bit a lot
Dvorak symphony 8 = great"

As you can see, his review was hardly the stuff of Classics Today but it always makes me smile. I'm playing something 'with a good choon' now. Lol.


----------



## Pugg

*Händel*: Concerti grossi op.6 Nr.1-12
Disc 2

Australian Brandenburg orchestra, conducted by Paul Dyer.


----------



## jim prideaux

Merl said:


> Not changed my mind about Elgar's symphonies......they still do little for me. Reminds me of a quote from a Facebook friend who wanted to get into some symphonic music so asked me for some suggestions. I sent him a list of youtube links to different kinds of symphonies. This was his reply:
> 
> "Ta for the list. Here's what I thought.....
> Beethoven symphony 7 = wow. Top stuff
> Mahler symphony 2 = good till that bird started singing
> Arvo Part symphony 3 = wtf?
> Schubert symphony 6 = like
> Bruckner symphony 4 = dull but the trumpets sound good on my speakers
> Elgar symphony 1 = booooooring. No good choons.
> Brahms symphony 3 = like the slow, sad bit a lot
> Dvorak symphony 8 = great"
> 
> As you can see, his review was hardly the stuff of Classics Today but it always makes me smile. I'm playing something 'with a good choon' now. Lol.


when I first joined TC I proclaimed my dislike of Elgar a little too vociferously and was hit with a minor s***s**** since when I have been a little reticent (anyway as many have directly or indirectly pointed out it is very easy just to have a go at a particular composer) but I continue to feel that there is something about Elgar's music that evokes an attitude, an environment (or something )I just cannot feel any warmth toward-I even watched Barenboim performing the 2nd on the Proms and felt the same.......

Celibidache-Beethoven's 2nd on YT....now there is a 'choon' (1st movement)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: The Creatures of Prometheus, Op. 43

Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras.


----------



## Merl

This is just weird. May have to review this set from Kobayashi. It's the oddest Beethoven cycle I've heard in years (with the noisiest conductor). Dunno whether I like it or hate it! Anyone else heard it or got any thoughts on it?


----------



## Biwa

Joseph Haydn: The Private Pleasure of Prince Esterházy

Baryton Trios Nos. 32,63,66,87,97

The Finnish Baryton Trio:
Markus Kuikka (baryton)
Markus Sarantola (viola)
Jussi Seppänen (cello)


----------



## Vasks

_Lo Splendore d'Italia_

*Vivaldi - Overture to "Armida al campo d'Egitto" (Scimone/Apex)
Matteis - Concerto di Trombe a tre Trombette (Parley of Instruments/Hyperion)
Lotti - Miserere (Hengelbrock/Deutsche Hamonia Mundi)
Mainerio - Six Dances (The Whole Noyse/Helicon)
Albinoni - Concerto a cinque, Op. 5, No. 2(Standage/Chandos Chaconne)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorák*: Slavonic Dances, opp.46 & 72

Antal Dorati / Minneapolis Symphony orchestra .


----------



## gHeadphone

Ravel first, now Debussy and Faure to finish!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner: Der Fliegende Holländer*

Norman Bailey (Der Holländer), Janis Martin (Senta), René Kollo (Erik), Martti Talvela (Daland), Isola Jones (Mary), Werner Krenn (Steuermann)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra,Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Final part of Bruckner's symphonies this afternoon/early evening.

Symphony no.7 ['Haas' version] in E (1881-83 - rev. 1885), Symphony no.8 ['Novak' version] in C-minor (1884-87 - rev. 1888-90) and Symphony no.9 ['Novak' version] in D-minor (1886-97 inc.):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Cantata BWV 4, Christ lag in Todesbanden*

My current torment is, the complete Suzuki cycle is out, and it's as low as $201. Maybe I can set up a GoFundMe page.


----------



## Merl

I've decided I really like it. Just listened thru the 7th and 9th and they're both very good (esp the 2nd movement of the 9th where the Czech PO sound superb). Will give it a full listen tomorrow at a silly volume.



Merl said:


> This is just weird. May have to review this set from Kobayashi. It's the oddest Beethoven cycle I've heard in years (with the noisiest conductor). Dunno whether I like it or hate it! Anyone else heard it or got any thoughts on it?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Cantatas Nos. 4, 158, 131*

Comparing Suzuki to the Leusink cycle which I purchased a long time ago. How does Leusink compare? Well, as they say, don't laugh; it's paid for.


----------



## Selby

Piano shuffle-mix

Last week I posted a few times about my enthusiasm for shuffling *Scarlatti* _sonatas_, *Chopin* _nocturnes_, and *Sorabji* _transcendental studies_ into a mix. This was the genesis of a now, to quote my partner, "obsession."

Here are the basic principles of the Piano shuffle-mix: pick three composers from distinct eras, pick a cycle of single-movement piano pieces from each composer, preferable a style that they returned to over the course of their careers; dump all of the pieces into a mix and hit shuffle. Ideally, the chosen pieces will relate enough to each other that you will be able to hear their connection but distinct enough that you could identify the composer within the first few bars. I have now made 5 of these mixes and a meta-mix of all of them. I am finding it a highly rewarding way to hear piano music with fresh ears.

Today's mix:
vol. 5: The Messiahs - Beethoven, Liszt, Stockhausen
These three men could be accused of having inflated egos if their importance wasn't so valid. They were larger than life. They were highly influential on how we understand piano music and how we play it. There is a saying, 'a _messiah_ is just a _narcissist_ with a following.'

*Beethoven*
_bagatelles_ 
Opp. 33, 119, 126; WoOpp. 52, 57, 59, 60, 61, 61a 
(1795-1823)
Steven Osborne, Alfred Brendel, John Ogdon

*Liszt*
_Années de pèlerinage_
S. 160, 161, 163 
(1837-1877)
Bertrand Chamayou

*Stockhausen*
_klavierstücke _
Nos. I - XIV
(1952-1984)


----------



## bharbeke

Jeff W: I found a nice version of Beethoven's WoO 4 piano concerto on Spotify from Eva Ander, Peter Gulke, and the Kammerorchester der Stattskapelle.

Nielsen: Symphony No. 3 "Sinfonia Espansiva" (Neeme Jarvi, Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra)

Overall, I liked this version, and I would rate it above average. If there had been better singing at the end of the second movement, I would probably bump it up to excellent.


----------



## Granate

Bayreuth Festival 2017
Tristan Und Isolde under Herr Thielemann (End of Act II)
BR Klassik - RNE Clásica

René Pape gives me the chills as Marke. Nolte's Melot sounds very wobbly and Gould's Tristan is solid.
Some booing after the end of the act. Mostly applause.
(It sounds better in Radio Clásica than the German BR Klassik, why?)


----------



## bharbeke

Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 (Ferenc Fricsay, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra)

This performance joins my group of excellent New World Symphony recordings. I love it!


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 16 today: Pictures at an Exhibition in an Imaginary Museum

Franz Liszt- Hamlet
Julian Anderson- The Imaginary Museum (World permiere) 
....(BBC co-commission with the Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra and Sydney Symphony Orchestra)
Franz Liszt- From the Cradle to the Grave
Modest Mussorgsky- Pictures at an Exhibition (orch Maurice Ravel)

Steven Osborne, piano
BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra - Ilan Volkov

In his 13 symphonic poems Liszt transformed the concert overture into something urgently new. The BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra and its Principal Guest Conductor Ilan Volkov here perform two of the last in the series – the mercurial Hamlet, a study of Shakespeare’s tragic hero, and From the Cradle to the Grave, one of Liszt’s most experimental works.
They sit alongside Mussorgsky’s much-loved Pictures at an Exhibition and the world premiere of a new piano concerto by Julian Anderson, which offers a tour around ‘an imaginary museum’ of contrasting worlds and sensations.


----------



## eljr

Matt Haimovitz
Philip Glass: Partitas for Solo Cello

Release Date June 23, 2017
Duration01:08:35
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music


----------



## jim prideaux

Wand and the NDR SO performing Beethoven's 2nd Symphony.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1959 - '68.


----------



## Granate

Bayreuth Festival 2017
Tristan Und Isolde under Herr Thielemann (Act III)
BR Klassik - RNE Clásica

It lasted long enough to stream it on the radio while I went for a walk in my town, then come back, have a shower with the speakers on, and finish the Liebestod just before dinner. Lang was fine as Isolde.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Respighi: Pines of Rome

Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra*


----------



## Tchaikov6

jim prideaux said:


> Wand and the NDR SO performing Beethoven's 2nd Symphony.


I played that two weeks ago as a second violin and it is such an amazing symphony! All it's melodies are still stuck in my head. I've actually never heard the recording you are listening to. Is it good?


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Satie: Cold Pieces*

*Aldo Ciccolini*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two discs of piano works by Max Reger with which to end the evening.

_Vier Spezialstudien für die linke Hand_ WoO (1901), _In der Nacht_ WoO (1902), _Vier Klavierstücke_ WoO (1901-06), _Variations and Fugue on a Theme by J.S. Bach_ op.81 (1904), _Six morceaux_ op.24 (1898) and _Variations and Fugue on a Theme by G.P. Telemann_ op.134 (1914):


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Brahms*: Symphonies
> Symphony no 1/ Haydn variations
> István Kertész conducting.
> 
> Disc 1


I feel there are few conductors who have matched the consistent degree of excellence Kertesz has brought to his Brahms interpretations with the Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Debussy*
Douze Études, Livres I & II
d'un cahier d'esquisses
Masques
L'Isle Joyeuse
*Alain Planès* (Piano) [HM, 1997]










*Debussy*
Preludes Livre 1
Children's Corner
Préludes Livre II
Other piano works - La Plus que lente, Nocturne, Valse romantique, Ballade (Ballade slave)
Le petit nègre, Élégie, Pièce pour piano (Morceau de concours), Mazurka, Danse (Tarantelle styrienne)
*Zoltán Kocsis* (Piano) [Philips, 1996-7]










*Cage*
Sonatas and Interludes (1946-48)
*James Tenney* (Piano) [hat hat[now]ART, 2002]


----------



## Sonata

Idomeneo from the Chandos Opera in English series


----------



## deprofundis

What am i currently listening hmmm.. let me answer this please to you kind folks of talk classical, Claudin de Sermisy and Clément Jannequin split cd Les Cries de Paris chansons, ensemble Clément Jannequin led by mister Dominique Visce than Claudin de Sermisy ensemble clément jannequin once again, finally Mozarabic Chants by eminent conductor Paul Van Nevel a wonderful neerlander specimen and im a die hard fan of Mozarabic chants.

:tiphat: denke, arrigato, merci, thank you, gracie, kind folks friends, follower, gentle stranger, gentelmens & ladie's thee classy one oh ye...

p.s once i was persecuted and accused of being a brit because i poor a tip of milk in my orange pekoe tea 

hehe have a nice day i love you guys ,wwere ever you are, marked my words please


----------



## pmsummer

IMPRESSIONS FOR HARP AND MARIMBA
_Ludwigsburger Festspiele: From Baroque to Rag_
*Georg Philipp Telemann, Leonardo Vinci, Angelo Conti, Jan Koestier, Jean-Michel Damase, Francois-Joseph Gossec, Tom Turpin*
Duo Arparimba
Babette Haag - marimba
Gudrun Haag - harp​_
Koch_


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Glass: String Quartet No. 5*

*Carducci Quartet*


----------



## Captainnumber36

Ravel Bolero.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I've been spending much of my time painting in my studio recently... and often listening to music while I paint. Among some of the discs I've been listening to recently are the following:





































:tiphat:


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Tallis: Spem in Alium*

*Tallis Scholars*


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

After posting my responses to the thread on your favorite works by Mozart, I'm listening (again) to the marvelous performance of his concert aria, "Per questa bella mano", sung by Thomas Quasthoff:


----------



## Pugg

​*Scarlatti;* Sonatas
Alexandre Tharaud.


----------



## Pugg

​
My Vienna/ Daniel Ottensamer, clarinet


----------



## Pugg

Mahler: Symphony No 2 .


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Wand and the NDR SO performing Beethoven's 2nd Symphony.


.....and to start the day-the 1st Symphony with the same orchestra and conductor!


----------



## jim prideaux

bharbeke said:


> Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 (Chung, Vienna Philharmonic)
> 
> OUTSTANDING!
> 
> Yes, I'm shouting it from the rooftops. This symphony is excellent in all respects. A couple points to highlight:
> 
> 1. The flute/piccolo playing is golden throughout.
> 2. The third movement is brimming with power and energy.


It remains a disappointment that Chung and the VPO only recorded 4 of the 9 Symphonies for DG-what happened?


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming*: The Beautiful Voice.


----------



## deprofundis

Im currently listening to Thomas Crecquillon , may i dare says he ne of my favorite classical composer of the moment, perhaps i have a phase since discovering him 5 years ago tomorrow im buying two new Crecquillon records.I think his missa above all are the stand out in his carrer more so than is french chanson genra or motet, but whit these two exiting release we will see.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel: Alcina.*

Dame Joan Sutherland, Teresa Berganza, Monica Sincliar, Luigi Alva, et al.

L.S.O Richard Bonynge conducting.


----------



## bharbeke

jim prideaux said:


> It remains a disappointment that Chung and the VPO only recorded 4 of the 9 Symphonies for DG-what happened?


That is bizarre. I thought for sure that the 9th would be in the mix somewhere, if not all 9.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Joseph Haydn: Opera Overtures
Michael Halász & the Czech Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra Pardubice*

An area of Haydn's output which tends to get overlooked, which is a shame as there is a great deal of music to enjoy. This recording is excellent in both performance and technical terms.


----------



## Flamme

Itz a Glazunov day...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68QbP5C42uU:angel:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - works for solo strings part one.

Sonatas for solo violin nos.1-4 op.42 (1900):










Three Suites for solo viola op.131d (1915):


----------



## jim prideaux

bharbeke said:


> That is bizarre. I thought for sure that the 9th would be in the mix somewhere, if not all 9.


with the VPO on DG-3/7 and 6/8 and also a marvellous recording of the Serenades

I managed to get the two symphony CD's second hand although there is also an Eloquence double available....but as you point out it is odd that even if not all nine then the 9th itself were not recorded!


----------



## Merl

Started the day earlier with Sting Quartets 5,6 & 7 from this set. Lovely.


----------



## Merl

Just finished listening to Symphony 2 from this set.


----------



## Pugg

_Fauré: The Complete music for cello & piano _

Romance in A major for cello & piano, Op. 69
Papillon, Op. 77
Sérénade, Op. 98Berceuse, Op. 16

Cello Sonata No. 1 in D minor, Op. 109
Morceau de lecture
Berceuse from Dolly Suite, Op. 56
Sicilienne, Op. 78
Élégie in C minor, Op. 24
Cello Sonata No. 2 in G minor, Op. 117
Andante for cello and harmonium

_Andreas Brantelid (cello) & Bengt Forsberg (piano)_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Piano Quintet in A major, D667 'The Trout'

Introduction and Variations on 'Trockne Blumen' from Die Schöne Müllerin D802

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello), Gérard Caussé (viola), Aloïs Posch (double bass) & Frank Braley (piano)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - works for solo strings part two (plus three short works for violin duo).

Sonatas for solo violin nos. 5-8 op.91 nos. 1-4 (1905) and _Three Canons and Fugues in Old Style_ for violin duo op.131b (1914):










_Prelude_ in E-minor for solo violin WoO (1915), _Prelude and Fugue_ in A-minor for solo violin WoO (c. 1902) and Sonatas for solo violin nos. 9-11 op.91 nos. 5-7 (1905):


----------



## Biwa

"La harpe française"

Gabriel Pierné, Claude Debussy, Georges Enesco, Gabriel Fauré, Camille Saint-Saëns, Albert Roussel, Henri Duparc, Alphonse Hasselmans

Marielle Nordmann (harp)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn:* String quartets

*Quatuor Ebène*


----------



## eljr

Tenebrae / Nigel Short / James Sherlock
Alexander L'Estrange: On Eagles' Wings

Release Date June 10, 2016
Duration01:11:53
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateApril 15, 2015 - April 17, 2015
Recording Location
St Jude's Church, Hampstead, London
St. Jude's Church, Hampstead, London, England


----------



## Omicron9

This morning, it's Palestrina motets.


----------



## WildThing

Mahler: Symphony No. 6, "Tragic"
Michael Gielen: Southwest German Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Vasks

*Corder - Prospero [Concert Overture] (Lloyd-Jones/Hyperion)
Elgar/Payne - Symphony #3 (Daniel/Naxos)*


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart, Strauss and Bellini*; Oboe Concertos,
Heinz Holliger, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Edo de Waart.


----------



## Faramundo

Charles Cros prize 1961. My vinyl has a different sleeve but it's the same Jurt Redel recording.


----------



## deprofundis

*Thomas Crecquillon, choral work vol1-2 edith Ho* conductor, woaw just wow, i'm so exitted, like said,i'm a a big fan of mister Crecquillon , gues this is no secret, i have like 5 album of this mister and album were he shown up compilation weere he does a cameo.

And i Purchased *Alphonso X el Sabio *on naxos unicorn ensemble ,lead by mister Michael Posch, yeah im thankfuull to find this since it became out of print has cd format.I would like to thanks warmly my friends and followers, gentle stranger, audiophile, art lover,musicologist ect

So i guess i will leave you whit these word merci, thank you, denke, arrigato, gracie, cam on ban(if your vietnamese) and ect.


----------



## Pugg

​*Magda Olivero* : The Famous Amsterdam Concertos.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Medtner: Forgotten Melodies*

*Geoffrey Tozer*


----------



## jim prideaux

having spent some time in the company of Celibidache I am now listening to another conductor never far from some degree of controversy (although for differing reasons)......

Roger Norrington and the SWR (Stuttgart) SO performing Mendelssohn's 4th Symphony.

now for a relatively 'mainstream' interpretation of Schumann's 2nd Symphony....

Kubelik and the BPO (1964)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Jean Sibelius: Symphony No.4
Leonard Bernstein & the New York Philharmonic*









Another performance of this piece following Beecham and Karajan's interpretations for Warner/EMI and DG respectively.


----------



## bharbeke

Saint-Saens: Piano Concertos (Pascal Roge, Charles Dutoit, Philharmonia Orchestra)

These performances were good, but I did not feel anything was spectacular.


----------



## jim prideaux

thanks to bharbeke's enthusiasm for this particular recording it seemed timely for a return......

Dvorak's 7th Symphony-Chung and the VPO

(from the first bars I again aware of why this interpretation might elicit such glowing references)

coincidentally left wondering what Chung and the VPO would have done with the last movement of the 5th-remains my favourite Dvorak movement!


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.2 - S No.7 - I*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.7*_
Gürzenich-Orchester Köln
*Markus Stenz
Oehms (2012/2016 Issue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.7*_
Philharmonia Orchestra
*Giuseppe Sinopoli
Deutsche Grammophon (1992)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.7*_
Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam
*Bernard Haitink
Decca (1969/1994 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.7*_
Boston Symphony Orchestra
*Seiji Ozawa
Decca (1987/2002 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.7*_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
*Georg Solti
Decca (1971/1996 Reissue Edition)*


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.2 - S No.7 - II*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.7*_
New York Philharmonic Orchestra
*Leonard Bernstein
Sony Classical (1965/2009 Remastered Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.7*_ Live recording
New York Philharmonic Orchestra
*Leonard Bernstein
Deutsche Grammophon (1985/1999 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.7*_
New Philharmonia Orchestra
*Jascha Horenstein
BBC Legends (1969/2000 Remastered Edition)*

_Off to a symphony that has surprised me for the best, and which composition amazes me. The Mahler No.7 is more daunting for me than his No.3, and represents his most mature and radical style. (I know the No.8 is more of a crowd pleaser and I have yet to revisit No.9).

To my surprise, the *early stereo* Haitink RCO and Bernstein NYPO recordings have been surpassed (in this Challenge, I simply don't remember if Kubelík and Tennstedt studio were that uneven). *Haitink's RCO* performance is as flat as the recording, making of the symphony a series of checkpoints. The *first Bernstein NYPO* lacks from depth in the recording, and as the symphonies advance, Bernstein's "fresh" style becomes more and more insufficient. The live performance by *Horenstein* with the New Philharmonia is well paced and colourful, but badly recorded in monaural. *Ozawa BSO* was slightly superior, now back to the studio where the recording quality improves and every movement is polished and well delivered, rather unemotional but effectively.

I don't know if this happened because of being the first listen, but *Stenz GKO* was as fresh as well recorded and provided me everythimg I could feel with the No.7. Giuseppe *Sinopoli* keeps advancing into the rank thanks again to a slow, well recorded performance (included in Mahler's Complete Works DG box). However, it often fails in little details and climaxes, maybe on purpose. The second best of this Challenge is a great and effortful job by *Bernstein* with the *NYPO* again, but for *DG* in 1985. The live recording solves the technical problems of the 60s giving electric volume to the first and last movements. But the inner three movements, the two Nachtmusik and the Scherzo, still cannot elevate. In first place, and slightly above all, stands a very effective recording again by Georg *Solti* with the *CSO*, providing glorious Brass and percussions, fitting Mahler like a glove. The pity is that it is a little bombastic, and only the second Nachtmusik boosts, apart from the genuine first and last movements. *Solti CSO* recording may be in the same level of my second reference: *Abbado* with the same orchestra *(CSO)* some years later, but hardly beats for me the monumental *Klemperer* recording._


----------



## elgar's ghost

Third and final instalment of Max Reger's music for solo strings (plus another piece for violin duo...).

_(7) Preludes, (7) Fugues and (1) Chaconne_ for solo violin op.117 (1909-12):

View attachment 96288


_Allegro_ in A for violin duo WoO (c. 1907) and _(6) Preludes and Fugues_ for solo violin op.131a (1914):

View attachment 96289


Three Suites for solo cello op.131c (1915):


----------



## Pat Fairlea

jim prideaux said:


> would be interested to know how you get on.....I have also drawn a complete blank with 'Ted and cannot see that changing...


JusT asking - did you mean Ted Elgar or Ted Downes? I agree re the former, but think the latter was a fine conductor and a sad loss.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1959, 1960. Recording Engineer: Lewis W. Layton (1900 - 1964).

















Related:

http://recordingpioneers.com/RP_LAYTON1.html

https://www.discogs.com/artist/905683-Lewis-Layton


----------



## millionrainbows

Ashkenazy/Chopin box.

Also, Virgil Fox, Live at the Fillmore.


----------



## Vaneyes

bharbeke said:


> Saint-Saens: Piano Concertos (Pascal Roge, Charles Dutoit, Philharmonia Orchestra)
> 
> These performances were good, but I did not feel anything was spectacular.


This shouldn't disappoint (rec.2007). IMO 2 & 5, the two best S-S PCs. No additional were produced by this collaboration.:tiphat::tiphat:


----------



## Merl

Pat Fairlea said:


> JusT asking - did you mean Ted Elgar or Ted Downes? I agree re the former, but think the latter was a fine conductor and a sad loss.


I think Jim was referring to Mr. Elgar.


----------



## jim prideaux

Pat Fairlea said:


> JusT asking - did you mean Ted Elgar or Ted Downes? I agree re the former, but think the latter was a fine conductor and a sad loss.


the former.....sorry about the confusion!


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 17: Tchaikovsky’s Pathétique

Mark Simpson- The Immortal (London premiere)
Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky- Symphony No 6 in B minor, 'Pathétique'

Christopher Purves, baritone

London Voices
Crouch End Festival Chorus

BBC Philharmonic - Juanjo Mena

Life and death collide in a concert that explores what lie beyond the limits of human existence. In his passionate Sixth Symphony, which the composer described as 'the best thing I ever composed or shall compose', Tchaikovsky reimagined what the symphony could be, daring to face death with uncertainty.
The BBC Philharmonic’s Composer in Association and a former BBC Young Musician winner and BBC Radio 3 New Generation Artist, Mark Simpson, also looks to the afterlife in his critically acclaimed oratorio The Immortal. Inspired by Victorian seances, he conjures up eerie visions of a world beyond.


----------



## Vaneyes

Merl said:


> This is just weird. May have to review this set from Kobayashi. It's the oddest Beethoven cycle I've heard in years (with the noisiest conductor). Dunno whether I like it or hate it! Anyone else heard it or got any thoughts on it?
> 
> ....


His Tchaikovsky on the same label is awful. Thanks for the LvB warning, upon which, it shall n'er visit my ears.


----------



## bharbeke

Vaneyes said:


> This shouldn't disappoint (rec.2007). IMO 2 & 5, the two best S-S PCs. No additional were produced by this collaboration.:tiphat::tiphat:


I will give them a try. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Vasks

millionrainbows said:


> Ashkenazy/Chopin box.
> 
> Also, Virgil Fox, Live at the Fillmore.


LOL! I attended one of his Heavy Organ Light Shows back in the early 70's. Quite enjoyable and he frequently talked to us, the audience.


----------



## Malx

Roslavets, Chamber Symphony - BBC Scottish SO, Ian Volkov.









This is definitely a grower - each listen reveals a bit more.


----------



## eljr

Theatre of Voices / Paul Hillier / Ars Nova Copenhagen
David Lang: The Little Match Girl Passion

Release Date June 9, 2009
Duration01:04:54
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral

"David Lang's the little match girl passion, for vocal quartet doubling on percussion instruments, won the Pulitzer Prize in 2008. It's a strong, striking piece with a surprisingly potent emotional punch." Stephen Eddins


----------



## eljr

Charles Bruffy / Kansas City Chorale / Phoenix Chorale
Rachmaninoff: All-Night Vigil

Release Date March 2, 2015
Duration01:15:26
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateMay 24, 2014 - May 26, 2014
Recording Location
Cathedral of St Peter the Apostle, Kansas City, Kansas


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Janacek: In the Mists*

*Mikhail Rudy*


----------



## Malx

Korngold, String Sextet in D major Op10 - The Raphael Ensemble.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 4

Bernd Glemser*


----------



## eljr

Marie Kuijken / Veronica Kuijken / Sigiswald Kuijken / La Petite Bande
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Piano Concertos K. 413, K. 414 & K. 415

Release Date March 31, 2017
Duration01:14:27
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Recording DateMay 15, 2016 - May 17, 2016
Recording Location
Kapel Holland College, Leuven Belgium


----------



## Guest

Schumann - Symphonies 1, 2, and 3 - Leonard Bernstein and Vienna Philharmonic (DVD)


----------



## Biwa

Isaac Schwartz: Yellow Stars

National Philharmonic of Russia
Vladimir Spivakov (conductor)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart.


----------



## bharbeke

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart.


Anything in particular, or just starting from K. 1?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

bharbeke said:


> Anything in particular, or just starting from K. 1?


Jumping here and there  Piano sonatas & concertos, string quartets & quintets and latest was K423 (violin/viola).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 37*

This is a nice, sprightly recording.


----------



## Guest

Disc 1:


----------



## pmsummer

FORQUERAY
_Pieces de viole avec la basse continuë_
*Antoine Forqueray & Jean-Baptiste Forqueray*
Paolo Pandolfo - viola de gamba
Guido Balestracci - viola de gamba
Rolf Lislevand - theorbo & baroque guitar
Eduardo Egüez - theorbo & baroque guitar
Guido Morini - harpsichord
_
Glossa Cabinet_


----------



## Captainnumber36




----------



## pmsummer

FORQUERAY
_Pieces de viole avec la basse continuë_
*Antoine Forqueray & Jean-Baptiste Forqueray*
Paolo Pandolfo - viola de gamba
Guido Balestracci - viola de gamba
Rolf Lislevand - theorbo & baroque guitar
Eduardo Egüez - theorbo & baroque guitar
Guido Morini - harpsichord

_Glossa Cabinet_

Disc 2


----------



## Janspe

*R. Schumann: Violin Concerto in D minor, WoO. 23*
Freiburger Barockorchester, led by Pablo-Heras Casado
Isabelle Faust, violin


----------



## Janspe

*F. Mendelssohn: Symphony in A major, Op. 90*
Freiburger Barockorchester, led by Pablo-Heras Casado


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano Trios 
Trio Fontenay


----------



## Pugg

bharbeke said:


> I will give them a try. Thanks for the recommendation!


If this one fails there's always : Jean- Philippe Collard, for me he's the most exiting piano player on these works.


----------



## Biwa

Iannis Xenakis: Pléïades; Rebonds

Kuniko, percussion


----------



## Pugg

*Jonas Kaufmann*: Romantic aria's


----------



## ST4

My big dive into *Puccini*:


----------



## SONNET CLV

In a mood for travelling through central Europe, via a time machine, I turned to two col legno Donaueschinger Musiktage discs tonight. They date to 2003 and 2004.













and














I listened to the first three tracks of the 2003 disc, and then turned to Pierluigi Billone's _Mani. De Leonardis_, a composition from 2004 for four automobile springs and glass. It's the final track on the 2004 disc.

Fascinating stuff, all of it. But probably not great music all of it.

The first track on the 2003 disc, Pierre Jodlowski's _People/Time _(26:16) seems a genuine contemporary masterwork. I loved it. For small ensemble and electronics, it is the kind of contemporary music I most enjoy. Listenable for orchestral color rather than for memorable themes or melodies or harmonic structures.

Arnulf Herrmann's _Panorama_ was a bit too much Speaker and not enough Music, for my tastes tonight. Also, its subject (delivered by the speaker in German from a novella, _Frühling_ (_Spring_), by Thomas Lehr) -- and I quote from the liner notes by the composer -- "treats the last eleven seconds of a person's life. This person is not the victim of an accident; rather, he has just committed suicide. The eleven seconds are precisely the time left for him to reconstruct and come to terms with the prehistory of his suicide." Maybe it was just that I was not dying to hear this tonight. When I'm in a different mood I'll have to turn back to it and see if I get more out of it next time round.

The third selection, track 3 on the 2003 disc, is a two keyboards work by Enno Poppe titled _Rad_. It proved a tough listen, even for my ears. The two keyboards in this case seem to be out of tune amplified pianos. Indeed, it's a work that explores microtonals, and at over 20 minutes it pops in a lot of them. It's a piece I'll have to revisit soon. I've been following Poppe's music when I can and my jury is still out on the composer. But he's young and hopefully has a ways to go. (Hmm. Young? Isn't everybody nowadays young?)

I turned to the 2004 disc for my final track of Donaueschinger glories: it's a piece that prompts a visit every couple of years, and I wanted to re-hear it this evening, so I jumped from the 2003 disc to the 2004 disc. But my time machine is a versatile instrument.

Billone's piece for four automobile springs (vier Autofedern) and glass (und Glas) sounds like ... well, a piece for auto springs and glass. It's performed by a single percussionist. I've never seen a video of the music, and I wasn't at the 2004 Donaueshinger Musiktage to see the performance, but I have a fairly vivid imagination. Which is absolutely no help when listening to this music. Alas....

In any case, a fascinating listening session.

I enjoy my Donaueschinger discs that annually record the happenings at the German contemporary music festival. I've been able to collect nearly every one of the releases (there may yet be one year or so that I'm missing, or have I lost the disc?), and the early ones are getting harder to come by nowadays, but there are few collections of "new" music that can match what these col legno and NEOS discs document. You can review some of the available ones as the Presto website, with some sound clips:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/s/Donaueschinger+Musiktage


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart / Weber / Spohr* - Clarinet Concertos

Gervase de Peyer (clarinet)

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis & Peter Maag


----------



## KenOC

Bruckner's 9th Symphony, Chicago SO with Riccardo Muti. I like this reading, on the radio.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Davide Penitente, K469

Trine Wilsberg Lund (soprano), Kristina Wahlin (soprano) & Lothar Odinius (tenor)

Immortal Bach Ensemble & Leipziger Kammerorchester, Morten Schuldt-Jensen.


----------



## timh

Mark Simpson The Immortal from The Proms last night. First time I have heard any of his music. I'm really liking this.


----------



## Merl

Back to grunty, stampy, old Mr Kobayashi again this morning to see what I make of his account of the 8th and 9th symphonies. I had a quick listen to the 9th the other day and it seemed good, unlike the other Beethoven 9th disc of his with the Japan Philharmonic, where it sounded like there was a mad bee bouncing off the mikes (that was just Mr. K grunting a lot as he was closely miked). I'm actually liking this set quite a bit up to now. We'll see! This combo of symphonies should give me a better idea.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gounod: Faust*

Plácido Domingo (Faust), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Méphistophélès), Mirella Freni (Marguerite), Thomas Allen (Valentin), Michèle Command (Siébel), Jocelyne Taillon (Marthe), Marc Vento (Wagner)

Orchestre du Théâtre National de l'Opéra de Paris, Georges Pretre conducting.


----------



## helenora

for today Bach's Suites and Partitas. I begin with Andras Schiff.


----------



## gHeadphone

Sokolov sublime


----------



## Merl

Enjoyable 8th. Loved the 9th. The 2nd movement of the 9th is particularly exciting. Boy, the Czech PO are some orchestra!



Merl said:


> Back to grunty, stampy, old Mr Kobayashi again this morning to see what I make of his account of the 8th and 9th symphonies. I had a quick listen to the 9th the other day and it seemed good, unlike the other Beethoven 9th disc of his with the Japan Philharmonic, where it sounded like there was a mad bee bouncing off the mikes (that was just Mr. K grunting a lot as he was closely miked). I'm actually liking this set quite a bit up to now. We'll see! This combo of symphonies should give me a better idea.


----------



## Merl

After a noisy Beethoven 9th, something more chilled...........


----------



## Pugg

​
*Szymanowski*: Etudes (12), Op. 33/ Masques (3), Op. 34/ Etudes (4), Op. 4/ Métopes Op. 29 (Trois poèmes pour piano)

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)


----------



## stejo

Listening to my all time favorite among cellist; Jaqueline du Pre.
Elgar Cello Concert e minor
Haydn Cello Concert in C Major
Beethoven Cello Sonata in A Major
Beethoven Trio in D Major
Wonderful!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Vier letzte lieder  Anja Harteros singing.


----------



## eljr

Renée Fleming / Sakari Oramo / Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra
Distant Light

Release Date January 6, 2017
Duration48:25
Genre
Classical
Styles
Vocal Music
Recording DateFebruary 10, 2016 - February 13, 2016
Recording Location
Konserthuset, Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## sbmonty

Piano Trio, Serenata In Vano.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Early works from Thomas Adès part one.

_Five Eliot Landscapes_ for soprano and piano op.1 [Texts: T.S. Eliot] (1990), _Catch_ for clarinet, violin, cello and piano op.4 (1991), _Under Hamelin Hill_ for three chamber organs op.6 (1992), _Still Sorrowing_ for piano op.7 (1991-92), _Darknesse Visible_ for piano [after a song by John Dowland] WoO (1992), _Life Story_ - version for soprano and piano op.8b [Text: T. Williams] (1994) and _Traced Overhead_ for piano op.15 (1996):










_Gefriolsae Me_ for male voices and organ op.3b [Text: _Psalm LI_] (1990), _Living Toys_ for chamber ensemble of 14 players op.9 (1993), _Sonata da Caccia_ for baroque oboe, horn and harpsichord op.11 (1993), _Arcadiana_ for string quartet op.12 (1994) and _The Origin of the Harp_ for three clarinets, three violas, three cellos and percussion op.13 (1994):


----------



## Pugg

​*Strauss*: Don Quixote, Op.35

Pierre Fournier, Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Sonata

Mendelssohn Complete string quartets and octet









Renee Fleming Strauss Heroines


----------



## eljr

Goeyvaerts String Trio
Whispers of Titans: Henryk Górecki, Nikolai Korndorf

Release Date May 6, 2016
Duration47:52
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording Date
Recording Location
Großer Lindensaal, Markkleeberg, Germany


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Rimsky-Korsakov - Overture to "The Tsar's Bride" (Svetlanov/Melodiya angel)
Glazunov - Saxophone Concerto (Rousseau/DGG)
Tchaikovsky - Hamlet (Stokowski/Everest)*


----------



## Pugg

​
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust, Op. 24: Ballet des Sylphes/La Damnation de Faust, Op. 24: Menuet des Follets
Borodinrince Igor: Polovtsian Dances
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz No. 1
Ponchielli: Dance of the Hours (from La Gioconda)
Smetana: The Bartered Bride: Three Dances (Polka, Furiant, Skocná - Dance of the Comedians)
Verdi: Otello: Ballet Music
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, Op. 65

Berliner Philharmoniker,_ Herbert von Karajan_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano Concerto No.5 - Emperor""; Fantasia, Op.80
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## KevinFromFrance

Currently : Gubaidulina-Symphony In 12 Movements


----------



## Granate

eljr said:


> Renée Fleming / Sakari Oramo / Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra
> Distant Light
> 
> Release Date January 6, 2017
> Duration48:25
> Genre
> Classical
> Styles
> Vocal Music
> Recording DateFebruary 10, 2016 - February 13, 2016
> Recording Location
> Konserthuset, Stockholm, Sweden


I think this is the fifth time you post this CD on current listening, don't you miss Mahler's No.4 with Lucia Popp? :devil:


----------



## jim prideaux

'Big Jim' Levine (as he is affectionately referred to amidst one very enthusiastic review of this recording on Amazonia!) and the VPO-Brahms' 3rd Symphony.....having read very positive appraisals of this interpretation of what is my favourite Brahms' work I am now listening for the first time to a newly arrived second hand copy-and it has already caught the ear!

although not actually decorating as our erstwhile colleague Merl has been doing I now have a couple of weeks between work and going away in which to do a load of 'pottering' (minor domestic jobs)and this will be a great opportunity to listen to a broad range of music (barring exercise and a home friendly where 'the lads' play Celtic)......

this morning I started early with Glazunov's 4-6th Symphonies (Otaka and the BBC Wales outfit) but I fell asleep again waking to hear the last few bars of the 8th....best laid plans!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2007, 1991, 2004.


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> I think this is the fifth time you post this CD on current listening, don't you miss Mahler's No.4 with Lucia Popp? :devil:


Who posted this.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Roberto Devereux
*

Beverly Sills, Peter Glossop, Robert Ilosfalvy, Beverly Wolff, et al

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Ambrosian Opera chorus
Conductor: Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.2 - S No.8 - I*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.8 in E-flat major*_
*Orla Boylan, Barbara Haveman, Christiane Oelze, Anna Palimina, Petra Lang, Maria Radner, Brandon Jovanovich, Hanno Müller-Brachmann, Günther Groissböck*
Kartäuserkantorei
Kölner Domchor
Domkantorei Köln
Vokalensemble Kölner Dom
Gürzenich-Orchester Köln
*Markus Stenz
Oehms (2011/2016 Issue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.8 in E-flat major*_ Live recording
*Judith Blegen, Margaret Price, Gerti Zeumer, Agnes Baltsa, Trudeliese Schmidt, Kenneth Riegel, Hermann Prey, José van Dam*
Wiener Sängerknaben
Koncervereinigung Wiener Staastsopernchor
Wiener Singverein
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Leonard Bernstein
Deutsche Grammophon (1975/1999 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.8 in E-flat major*_
*Judith Blegen, Faye Robinson, Deborah Sasson, Lorna Myers, Florence Quivar, Kenneth Riegel, Benjamin Luxon, Gwynne Howell*
Boston Boychoir
Tanglewood Festival Chorus
Boston Symphony Orchestra
*Seiji Ozawa
Decca (1980/2002 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.8 in E-flat major*_
*Ileana Cotrubas, Heather Harper, Hanneke van Bork, Birgit Finnilä, Marianne Dieleman, William Cochran, Hermann Prey, Hans Sotin*
Sint Willibrordkerk Knapenkoor
Sint Pius X Kerk Knapenkoor 
Toonkunsktkoor Amsterdam
De Stem des Volks Amsterdam
Collegium Musicum Amstelodamense
Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam
*Bernard Haitink
Decca (1971/1994 Reissue Edition)*


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.2 - S No.8 - II*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.8 in E-flat major*_
*Angela Maria Blasi, Sumi Jo, Cheryl Studer, Waltraud Meier, Kazuko Nagai, Keith Lewis, Thomas Allen, Hans Sotin*
Southend Boys' Choir
Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus
*Giuseppe Sinopoli
Deutsche Grammophon (1992)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.8 in E-flat major*_ Live recording
*Joyce Barker, Agnes Giebel, Beryl Hatt, Kerstin Meyer, Helen Watts, Kenneth Neate, Alfred Orda, Arnold van Mill*
Emanuel School Boys' Choir
Hampstead Choral Society
Orpington Junior Singers
Goldsmiths' Choral Union
BBC Choral Society
BBC Symphony Chorus
London Symphony Orchestra
*Jascha Horenstein
BBC Legends (1959/1998 Remastered Edition)*

_Quick travel through the Choral No.8 (only 6 recordings) with no gain. The best here are quite good but stay far behind from my references. I had excluded from this episode the Solti No.8 (my favourite) and the Bernstein Sony No.8 (quite good) because I already listened to them.

Let's begin with the worst of the 6, a failure signed in the Studio by Seiji *Ozawa* and the *BSO*. Flat, grey soundscape, plus an average Tanglewood promise nothing. In *Haitink RCO*, despite the promising list of soloists, they are already quite good, but the performace is quite average and the recording is tremendously muddy. With *Stenz GOK* there is little to expect but good sound and good soloists for an irrelevant performance. In the middle, I give the beloved *Horenstein LSO* Live recording the benefit of a well paced, mass-like performance, able to find what many don't here, a place, ambience. The throwback is the poor recording quality of the venue back then in 1959. The two best recordings (here) challenge each other for different reasons.

In late Mahler excellent engineering is necessary for catching the best sound. The *Bernstein WPO* Live performance is not in any way that terrible. It is certainly loud and features a cute toy organ! It has a dodgy recording quality and I don't know if DG can do something to revive this. Despite toy organs and noise in your face, the performance is excelent, mostly for the singers who give their everything. Truly spectacular in that sense so better than Horenstein. Then, the first place goes for the perfect sound recording of *Sinopoli* with the *Philharmonia,* also featuring standout singers (inmense Keith Lewis) and expansive choruses. Worthy of a go for everyone. None of this go over my references: *Solti CSO* and the *Two Tennstedt LPO*, Live and Studio (though I revised this one earlier and I wasn't very convinced with the sound, so I'll see)._


----------



## millionrainbows

Elliott Carter: Variations for Orchestra/Double Concerto/Piano Concerto; SONY/Arkiv CD-R. I finally got this, about $12. It's a CD-R, but has nice cover printing and a screened-on label on the disc itself. I don't know why SONY won't release this as a 'real' CD; I guess glass masters are too expensive for them. This is the original Columbia Masterworks vinyl LP, plus the Pian Concerto which was on RCA, so you get a full 70+ minutes of music. I highly recommend this. The recording is warm analog, with the careful miking techniques I so dearly love. The mastering seems good, with a little expected harsh brightness in spots.


----------



## Andolink

*Albéric Magnard*: _Symphony No. 4 in C-sharp minor, Op. 21_


----------



## chill782002

The performance of the Helios Overture is slower than others I've heard but all the more beautiful for that.


----------



## bharbeke

Nutcracker time!

Andre Previn and the London Symphony Orchestra deliver a great version of the ballet. Act I, which does not get as much attention as the sweet-filled second half, was actually more impressive. There are two quibbles I have with this version, but the rest is fantastic. They may be inherent to the ballet score and just more noticeable now, or they might be actual deficiencies in the version. I will listen for them when I try out other versions.

1. The Entrance of Clara and the Prince had a passage that sounded very shrill. I also noticed this in the Pletnev version.
2. The Kingdom of Sweets had some annoying woodwind runs. They did not sound bad, but it was a case of what should be a background element having too much volume and presence.


----------



## bharbeke

Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 (Kertesz, London Symphony Orchestra)

This sounds good to me, especially the last movement.


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 18: Sirens and Scheherazade

Erich Wolfgang Korngold- The Sea Hawk – overture
Anders Hillborg- Sirens(UK premiere)
Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov- Scheherazade

Hannah Holgersson, soprano
Ida Falk Winland, soprano

BBC Symphony Chorus	
BBC Symphony Orchestra- James Gaffigan

Rimsky-Korsakov's Scheherazade tells magical tales from the Thousand and One Nights in music suffused with oriental colour and seafaring drama.
Swashbuckling battles are played out on the high seas in Korngold’s stirring score to the 1940 film The Sea Hawk, while danger also lurks in the waters of Anders Hillborg’s Sirens, inspired by the mythical seductresses of Homer’s Odyssey.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Beethoven: Symphonies No.2, No.3 'Eroica' & 'Egmont' Overture
Paul Ketzki & the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra *

I have been reviewing some of my Beethoven recordings to slim down my collection and in listening through various recordings I rediscovered this cycle. This performance is simply superb, atmospheric and incredibly engaging in all 3 works.

This is definitely a cycle I'm keeping. It is beautifully played, with a distinctive sound which makes the Czech Philharmonic is one of my favourite Orchestras. From Beethoven to Dvorak to Martinu, this Orchestra shines consistently in every recording I have of them.


----------



## bharbeke

James Gaffigan? Is the comedian related to a conductor?

Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 (Rubinstein, Wallenstein, RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra)

This is top-notch playing and recording! The soloist and orchestra just nail this concerto.


----------



## Vaneyes

KevinFromFrance said:


> Currently : Gubaidulina-Symphony In 12 Movements


Surprised noone AFAIK has recorded this, other than Stockholm/Rozhdestvensky (Chandos rec.1993).


----------



## Vaneyes

Biwa said:


> View attachment 96316
> 
> 
> Iannis Xenakis: Pléïades; Rebonds
> 
> Kuniko, percussion


Marvelous album.

Currently sampling her recent release...










http://www.linnrecords.com/recording-bach-for-marimba.aspx


----------



## Vaneyes

pmsummer said:


> FORQUERAY
> _Pieces de viole avec la basse continuë_
> *Antoine Forqueray & Jean-Baptiste Forqueray*
> Paolo Pandolfo - viola de gamba
> Guido Balestracci - viola de gamba
> Rolf Lislevand - theorbo & baroque guitar
> Eduardo Egüez - theorbo & baroque guitar
> Guido Morini - harpsichord
> 
> _Glossa Cabinet_
> 
> Disc 2


How is it?


----------



## Guest

Suites No. 3 and 5. Note: this is the original release of the one "pmsummer" posted above. Wonderful playing and sound.


----------



## WVdave

Beethoven* / Leonard Bernstein / New York Philharmonic* ‎- Eroica
vinyl, Columbia, ML 6174, 1964.


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## bharbeke

Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 (Barbirolli, Halle Orchestra)

This is a great symphony, but this recording lets it down. There's really only one area of complaint I have, but it happens throughout the symphony. The trumpet tone just is not good at all. Is the Halle Orchestra trumpet playing better on other things? I hope so.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Arnold Bax: Symphony No.6, Tintagel and Overture to 'Adventure'
Douglas Bostock & the Münchner Philharmoniker *

CD4 of 'The British Symphonic Collection', a 10 CD collection of Symphonies and Symphonic Works performed by Douglas Bostock and various orchestras. This release on the Membran label is a collection of what wereloose releases. It is a bargain and also includes Holst, Elgar, Cowan, Delius, RVW, Coleridge-Taylor, Bush, Butterworth, Arnold and a trio of Concertos from Gregson, Hoddinott and McCabe.

An interesting performance here, with the Orchestra taking a step into what must sadly be unusual territory with these works by Bax. Interesting in the sense of interesting as opposed to being disparaging. So far, listening to discs at random based on Composer has proven quite rewarding indeed. I may have preferences over these depending on the work but none that I have heard in the set so far have disappointed me.

This is a very enjoyable disc, one I will return to.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hopkinson Smith playing Bach's Sonatas & Partitas on the lute


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*John Cage*
In a Landscape, for piano or harp
Music for Marcel Duchamp, for prepared piano
Souvenir, for organ
A Valentine out of Season, for prepared piano
Suite for Toy Piano, for toy piano or piano
Bacchanale, for prepared piano
Prelude for Meditation, for prepared piano
Dream, for piano
*Stephen Drury, *piano, organ, prepared piano, synthesizer, toy piano [Catalyst, 1994]

This is good listening - who'd have thought that Cage might sound so influenced by Satie, Debussy or Scriabin?


----------



## deprofundis

Dear kind world of talk classical lore, i have some many album dont know what fit my mood right now im listening to Aldeous Huxley presennt gesualdo (1960) mono lp , conducted by mister Robert Craft, than i might venture in franco-flemish early purveror of kingdom of Burgundy (La Bourgonde), whit Busnois and Binchois.

But also i might listen to modern work like Bluebeard'S castle by Bela Bartok , because i like the haunting quality of it, so dark, so pitch dark, even lind 99.9% chocolat ain't this dark(that not so funny haha) but what can i says..oh Mister Peter Warlock or Roger Session might concluded this dreary day or mine so i will toss a coins , to figure out wch one to listen first Ferneyhough Requiem or Brice Pauset a promessing french composer.

:tiphat:


----------



## Malx

This evening I had a little potter among my discs on the Hyperion label - it appears they are predominantly Chamber or Solo instrumental works - and jolly good they are too!

Dvorak, Piano Trio in B flat major Op21 - The Florestan Trio.









Rachmaninov, Piano Sonata No2 (revised version) - Howard Shelley.









Schumann, Davidsbundlertanze Op6 - Angela Hewitt.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Malx

Petr Eben, Piano Trio - The Florestan Trio.









This relatively modern Piano Trio gets better each time I listen to it - written in 1986 it might be reasonable to expect something somewhat difficult to approach but this is not the case.
I find it easily accessible but still different enough to make me listen with great concentration - recommended to those who don't know the piece.
Edit this post | Permalink


----------



## Granate

*Karajan is no Mahler conductor*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.9*_ Live recording
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Herbert von Karajan
Deutsche Grammophon (1982/1994 Remastered Edition)*

_Look. Enough is enough. I don't know anymore why I keep giving second chances to Karajan with Mahler. This second listen of the Live No.9 is even less impressing than my first. The playing of the Berliner is totally different, and tempi is no problem. How can the symphony become so ugly in the first three movements? Only the Adagio rests fine, and everything else is shattered._

I was going to post this along with the rest of recordings tomorrow, and while this was preceded by excellent recordings by Horenstein and Haitink (you'll know later) I even wonder whether Ozawa could do better than him. I swear I won't listen to any Karajan Mahler recording in 10 years or until I grow up.


----------



## Melvin

Tippet conducts Tippet








Only $0.75 on amazon :cheers:


----------



## bharbeke

Orff: Carmina Burana (Michael Tilson Thomas, Cleveland Orchestra)

This recording is above average. My highlights were "O Fortuna" (the first one), "Fortune plango vulnera," and "Stetit puella."


----------



## Malx

Arnold Cooke & Elizabeth Maconchy, Clarinet Quintets - Thea King & The Britten String Quartet.









Two pieces from 1962 & 1963 respectively, again modern yet easily accessible. I guess some modernists would find them old hat but I find them very enjoyable.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 4*

For the last couple years, I've been burned out on Mahler. Abbado is making me want to hear his music again. Maybe it's just a reorientation, and with time I can get into the more hard-core, emotional interpretations.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

^^^ Arnold Cooke I don't know but I think very highly of Elizabeth Maconchy's string quartets and some orchestral works I've listened to. I haven't heard her clarinet quintet, though.

Current listening:

*André Jolivet*
Suite en concert for Flute and Percussion 
*Manuela Wiesler (Flute), Kroumata Percussion Ensemble*

*Lou Harrison*
Concerto for Flute and Percussion no 1
*Manuela Wiesler (Flute), Kroumata Percussion Ensemble*

*John Cage*
Amores 
*Richard Pilat (Piano), Kroumata Percussion Ensemble*
*
Sven-David Sandström*
Drums
*Anders Loguin, Kroumata Percussion Ensemble*
[BIS, 1994]


----------



## bharbeke

Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto No. 5 "Egyptian" (Jean-Philippe Collard, Andre Previn, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra)

Awesome! Thanks for the recommendation, Pugg! Each movement has at least one sparkling piano passage.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's cello sonatas, András Schiff & Miklós Perényi. Of special interest because of the assertive and finely detailed piano work by Schiff.


----------



## Sonata

A pair of Verdi operas.

Beverly Sills in La Traviata:









And Otello with Renata Tebaldi


----------



## Guest

Extraordinary playing and excellent sound.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*: English Suites.
Ivo Pogorelich


----------



## deprofundis

Tonight Hildegard Von Bingen, a fraulen, a saint.. what more can you ask for,
Im listening to the two naxos(label offeringd by Jeremy Summerly, pretty darn good
straightfoward purist version, voices only.

Right now im listening to Celestial Harmonies, reponsories and antiphons and Heavenly revelation
great records but i would not listen to this stuff all the time, it's calm and relaxing .

I like Celestial Harmonies a tad better , but this dosen have anything to do whit the music itself,see on the affored mentionned album we got kilometric songs. While heavenly revelation are just has enjyable but shorter in lenght.

I dont know it's just me, i want to see you Hildegard von Bingen cd or Lp guys, these naxos might not be the best but quite soulfull and a good entry intoars antiqua big name Bingen ect..

Good night


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> A pair of Verdi operas.
> 
> Beverly Sills in La Traviata:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Otello with Renata Tebaldi


Must have been a wonderful, evening/ afternoon.:angel:


----------



## Pugg

​Haydn, for the Saturday symphony tradition.

Symphony No. 98 in B-flat major, H. 1/98


----------



## Pugg

Another Haydn to compare.


----------



## jim prideaux

an early start with the Raphael Ensemble's recording of Dvorak's String Quintet and Sextet.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Richard Wagner: Parsifal - A Symphonic Synthesis arr. by Leopold Stokowski 
José Serebrier & the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra*

A fantastic performance of Stokowski's beautiful arrangement of Parsifal as an orchestral work. Outstanding on every level and a great piece to drive steadily to work this Saturday morning.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano Sonata No. 28 in A major, Op. 101/ Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat major, Op. 106 'Hammerklavier'

Louis Lortie (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann* - Works for Clarinet & Piano

Martin Fröst (clarinet), Roland Pöntinen (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​*Tosti*: Lieder, Songs & Mélodies

_Carlo Bergonz_i (tenor)

Rome Chamber Orchestra, Edoardo Müller


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet: Thaïs*

Renée Fleming (Thaïs), Thomas Hampson (Athanael), Giuseppe Sabbatini (Nicias), Estefano Palatchi (Palemon)

Orchestre National Bordeaux Aquitaine, Yves Abel


----------



## Malx

A very pleasant start to the day:

Beethoven, Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op11 - The Gaudier Ensemble.









Emil von Sauer, Piano Concerto No1 - Stephen Hough, CBSO, Lawrence Foster.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Trying something other than my usual Beethoven habit (Jansons). No. 1 right now.


----------



## jim prideaux

Levine and the VPO-Brahms 3rd Symphony.


----------



## eljr

Jordi Savall / La Capella Reial de Catalunya / Hespèrion XXI
Ramon Llull: Temps de conquestes, de diàleg i desconhort

Release Date May 20, 2016
Duration02:17:03
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateNovember 28, 2015
Recording Location
Al Saló del Tinell, Barcelona realitzat per Manuel Mohino


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

No. 2 now.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Early works from Thomas Adès part two.

_Chamber Symphony_ for 15 players op.2 (1990), _...but all shall be well_ for orchestra op.10 (1993), _These Premises Are Alarmed_ for large orchestra op.16 (1996), _Asyla_ for orchestra op.17 (1997) and _Concerto Conciso_ for piano and chamber ensemble op.18 (1997-98):










_The Lover in Winter_ - four songs for countertenor and piano WoO [Texts: anon. Medieval Latin] (1989), _O thou who didst with pitfall and gin_ for male voices op.3 [Text: O. Khayyam - trans. E. Fitzgerald] (1990), _Fool's Rhymes_ for mixed chorus, harp, prepared piano, organ and percussion op.5 [Texts: J. Donne/anon. Elizabethan and 14th c. English] (1992), _Life Story_ for soprano, 2 bass clarinets and double bass op.8 [Text: T. Williams] (1993), _Les baricades mistérieuses_ for clarinet, bass clarinet, viola, cello and double bass [after F. Couperin] WoO (1994), _Cardiac Arrest_ for clarinet, bass clarinet, viola, cello, double bass and piano 4-hands [after the hit single by Madness] WoO (1995), _The Fayrfax Carol_ for mixed chorus with optional organ WoO [Texts: anon. 15th c. English] (1997), _America: A Prophecy_ for mezzo-soprano and orchestra with chorus _ad libitum_ op.19 [Texts: 17th/18th c. Mayan/M. Flexa] (1999), _January Writ_ for mixed chorus and organ WoO [Text: _Book of Ecclesiastes_] (1999) and _Brahms_ for baritone and orchestra op.21 [Text: A. Brendel] (2001):


----------



## chill782002

I seem to be going through a bit of a Nielsen binge right now.


----------



## ST4

*Sibelius - Violin Concerto*

This one used to make me very emotional, despite having several soap-opera esque moments...


----------



## Pugg

Transcendental: Daniil Trifonov plays Franz Liszt
Disc 1


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...and now no. 3, officially my favorite Beethoven symphony.


----------



## eljr

Trevor Pinnock / The English Concert
Bach: Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 1-3

Release Date March 13, 2012
Duration01:01:45
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto


----------



## Pugg

Antonio *Rosetti*: Bassoon Concertos Volume 1

Eckart Hübner (bassoon & direction)

Deutsche Kammerakademie Neuss


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Haydn*

Good morning TC! Mommy and baby are asleep, so I get a chance for a break to listen to some music!

​
Joseph Haydn's Symphonies No. 96, 97 & 98 (which is the Saturday Symphony this week). Eugen Jochum conducting the London Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It's raining today, so might as well go for more Beethoven! No. 4 now


----------



## Pugg

*Haydn*; Cello Concerto In D Major, Hob.VIIb:2 / Cello Concerto In B Minor, Op.104
Pierre Fournier, Wiener Philharmoniker, Rafael Kubelik


----------



## chill782002

This arrived a couple of days ago and is a very interesting set, some of the earliest recordings made of Mahler's work. It opens with a 1903 performance of "Ein Mädchen verloren" from Carl Maria von Weber's "Die drei Pintos", which Mahler completed, featuring Leopold Demuth on vocals. Although the accompanying pianist is listed as "unnamed", this is almost certainly Mahler himself as this is the only recording of any of his works made during his lifetime.

Other highlights include Oskar Fried's 1924 recording of the 2nd symphony (the first recording of any of Mahler's symphonies), Willem Mengelberg's 1926 recording of the Adagietto from the 5th symphony, Konoye Hidemaro's 1930 recording of the 4th symphony, Bruno Walter's 1938 recording of the 9th symphony and Dimitri Mitroupoulos' 1940 recording of the 1st symphony.

This set was a collaboration between Mark Obert-Thorn and Ward Marston so you don't need me to tell you that the sound is as good as it possibly can be for recordings of this age. Fascinating to hear such early performances from a time when Mahler's work wasn't widely known, they often have quite a different feel to them than modern examples.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

I heard some Baroque concertos while driving, and decided that I should be listening to more of them. So, when I got back home, I opened Spotify up and pulled this beauty out to listen. Very nice, although I'm not a good judge of these anonomyous bonbons! (that will come after listening to more!) :tiphat:


----------



## JAS

A very hectic week, with little time for much of anything pleasant, and now a brief respite before another series of deadlines loom, so I am taking advantage of the moment for something relaxing. And what better candidate than the Complete works for Guitar by Francisco Tárrega (1852-1909), performed by David Russell, who has a particularly compelling mix of skill and style, especially for Spanish works.









Hmmmmm. I found a slightly better image, only to discover that once you attach an image, you apparently cannot remove it.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two discs of Paul Dukas - in perfecting the art of self-criticism he sanctioned the publication of little over a dozen works during his lifetime and with the exception of the _Polyeucte_ overture and the opera _Ariane et Barbe-bleue_ all the major ones are here.

Symphony in C (1895-96), _The Sorcerer's Apprentice_ - symphonic poem for orchestra (1897) Piano Sonata in E-flat minor (1899-1900), _Variations, Interlude and Finale_ for piano [on a theme by Rameau] (c.1899-1902), _Prélude élégiaque (sur le nom de Haydn)_ for piano (1909), _La Péri_ - _poème dansé_ in one scene for orchestra (1911-12) and _La plainte, au loin, du faune..._ for piano [written in memory of Claude Debussy] (1920):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Künneke*, Eduardiano Concerto, Op. 36
Serenade
Zigeunerweisen

Oliver Triendl (piano)

Münchner Rundfunkorchester, Ernst Theis


----------



## Guest

ST4 said:


> *Sibelius - Violin Concerto*
> 
> This one used to make me very emotional, despite having several soap-opera esque moments...


Along with Heifetz and Vadim Repin,Ferras is magical.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Bach: Brandenburgische Konzerte


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable_

*Handel - Overture to "Royal Fireworks Music" (Fennell/Telarc)
J. S. Bach - Brandenburg Concerto #1 (Richter/Archiv)
F. J. Haydn - Symphony #31 (Jones/Nonesuch)*


----------



## Faramundo

le numéro 10 , un extrait d'Ariodante, une pure merveille !
j'ai une étagère complète de Haendel, mon baroque préféré (avec Bach et Telemann bien sur).
Number 10, taken from Ariodante, is pure delight !
I have a full shelf of Haendel. Always great to return to it, comme rain or shine.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Still raining here on the westcoast of Norway. Composer of the day: Beethoven, on to no. 5!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Halévy:* La Juive.

Jose Carreras, Julia Varady, Dalmacio Gonzales & June Anderson

Philharmonia Orchestra, Antonio de Almeida conducting.


----------



## Sonata

*
Offenbach: The Tales of Hoffmann*
My first listen to this French opera. Sills' recording had to be my first listen. I really do like Joan Sutherland as well as Victoria De Los Angeles & Elisabeth Shwartzkopf....probably all four are in my top dozen of female opera singers. So really I'm going to have to get around to at least two other versions of this work at some point too


----------



## wkasimer

Granate said:


> Mahler
> _*Symphony No.9*_ Live recording
> Berliner Philharmoniker
> *Herbert von Karajan
> Deutsche Grammophon (1982/1994 Remastered Edition)*
> 
> _Look. Enough is enough. I don't know anymore why I keep giving second chances to Karajan with Mahler. This second listen of the Live No.9 is even less impressing than my first. The playing of the Berliner is totally different, and tempi is no problem. How can the symphony become so ugly in the first three movements? Only the Adagio rests fine, and everything else is shattered._
> 
> I was going to post this along with the rest of recordings tomorrow, and while this was preceded by excellent recordings by Horenstein and Haitink (you'll know later) I even wonder whether Ozawa could do better than him. I swear I won't listen to any Karajan Mahler recording in 10 years or until I grow up.


This is one of my favorite Mahler 9's. De gustibus....


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Haydn: Symphony No. 99*

*Berlin Philharmonic, Herbert von Karajan*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Sergei Rachmaninov*
Études-Tableaux Op. 39
Moments musicaux, Op. 16
*Boris Giltburg*, piano [Naxos, 2015]

My new disc this week. This is subtle, tricksy, complicated music, Op. 39 especially so. I anticipated it would be after my last year's purchase of the Iain Burneside recording of the same composer's complete songs.

The Etudes-tableaux, of which this is the second set, following 1911's Op. 33, is much more akin to Scriabin and Debussy than to Chopin (as the sleeve notes suggest). I can see that this is going to be a favourite disc. Giltburg's playing is intense and searching.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My goal today is to here them all with different, kind-of-HIP orchestras. Halfway through no. 6 now


----------



## millionrainbows

This is another one of those Arkiv CD-Rs. The Stockhausen Kontra-Punkte is excellent, warm analog, miked very clearly. This is the reason Bruno Maderna had so much cred among the intelligensia. The Pederecki Threnody is the best I've heard, and was my "imprint." The Earl Brown for chamber ensemble is good, you don't get to hear him much, as is the Henri Pousseur piece, which has some nice electronic/concrete sounds interpolated with the orchestra. Highly recommended classic. There is also a second volume, also with Maderna at the helm, which I must get next.


----------



## deprofundis

I'm listening to *Francisco Guerrero* and if i can draw a paralel between him and other compser, i would probably says the following:
Musically speaking he fit between* Thomas Crecquillon* and* Nicolas Gombert,* thus said he conservatism like Crecquillon but has some vocal dissonance ala Gombert. Im listening to this cd of his work called:

*Missa Flummina Babylonis *_one of the most outstanding missa ever!_
Im categoric and imperative, you guys should at least listen to this,
the music divine and a blessing and agnostic or atheist of TC music is music
religieous or not, let's the music carring you into the polyphonia waves lead you toward the horizon into a sunny panorama
use your imagination, close your eyes do an introspection ,empty your head and let the music flows, pored into you
like fresh clean water, because your thirsty for great music hmm..
hey?

:tiphat:


----------



## Judith

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Sergei Rachmaninov*
> Études-Tableaux Op. 39
> Moments musicaux, Op. 16
> *Boris Giltburg*, piano [Naxos, 2015]
> 
> My new disc this week. This is subtle, tricksy, complicated music, Op. 39 especially so. I anticipated it would be after my last year's purchase of the Iain Burneside recording of the same composer's complete songs.
> 
> The Etudes-tableaux, of which this is the second set, following 1911's Op. 33, is much more akin to Scriabin and Debussy than to Chopin (as the sleeve notes suggest). I can see that this is going to be a favourite disc. Giltburg's playing is intense and searching.


Saw Boris live performing with RLPO over a year ago performing Shoatakovitch 2nd piano concerto conducted by Vasily Petrenko. He was very good then. Got an autograph and he was very nice too.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 99*


----------



## Tchaikov6

Manxfeeder said:


> *Haydn, Symphony No. 99*
> 
> View attachment 96366


Interesting that we are listening to the same symphony (See post #18573). What do you think of the Bernstein performance, I have never heard it. I am very much enjoying the Karajan rendition, it is one of my favorite Haydn pieces, with one of my favorite conductors.


----------



## JAS

Fikret Amirov (1922-1984), Symphonic Mugams, performed by the Russian Philharmonic Orchestra, led by Dmitry Yablonsky


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1999.










Related:

http://www.harrisonparrott.com/artist/profile/akiko-suwanai


----------



## Vaneyes

For Saturday Symphony* listening, *Haydn*: Symphony 98, w. ACO/Harnoncourt (rec.1990).

*Continued thanks to realdealblues for making this journey possible. :tiphat:


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Boulez: Piano Sonata No. 2*

*Claude Helffer*


----------



## distantprommer

Two Proms today. 

Prom 19 was entitled The Relaxed Prom. I skipped this one as the starting time here in Playa was at 6 am and it did not interest me enough to get me out of bed that early.

Prom 20 however is a major one for me. The calling card: Brahms 1st piano concerto.

Johannes Brahms- Piano Concerto No 1 in D minor	
David Sawer- The Greatest Happiness Principle
Joseph Haydn- Symphony No. 99 in E flat major(25 mins)

Stephen Hough, piano 
BBC Philharmonic - Mark Wigglesworth

Though booed at its premiere in 1859, Brahms's First Piano Concerto has gone on to become one of the most-beloved of piano concertos. A giant of a piece with an emotional scope to match, it is at its most tender in the slow movement – a ‘gentle portrait’ of Clara Schumann.
Tempering this intensity is Haydn’s graceful Symphony No. 99 and David Sawer’s The Greatest Happiness Principle, with its dancing, rhythmically charged textures. Inspired by Jeremy Bentham’s Utopian philosophies, it is performed tonight as part of the PRS for Music Foundation’s Resonate scheme, promoting British music of the past 25 years, in partnership with the Association of British Orchestras and BBC Radio 3.


----------



## Tchaikov6

distantprommer said:


> Two Proms today.
> 
> Prom 19 was entitled The Relaxed Prom. I skipped this one as the starting time here in Playa was at 6 am and it did not interest me enough to get me out of bed that early.
> 
> Prom 20 however is a major one for me. The calling card: Brahms 1st piano concerto.
> 
> Johannes Brahms- Piano Concerto No 1 in D minor
> David Sawer- The Greatest Happiness Principle
> *Joseph Haydn- Symphony No. 99 in E flat major*(25 mins)
> 
> Stephen Hough, piano
> BBC Philharmonic - Mark Wigglesworth
> 
> Though booed at its premiere in 1859, Brahms's First Piano Concerto has gone on to become one of the most-beloved of piano concertos. A giant of a piece with an emotional scope to match, it is at its most tender in the slow movement - a 'gentle portrait' of Clara Schumann.
> Tempering this intensity is Haydn's graceful Symphony No. 99 and David Sawer's The Greatest Happiness Principle, with its dancing, rhythmically charged textures. Inspired by Jeremy Bentham's Utopian philosophies, it is performed tonight as part of the PRS for Music Foundation's Resonate scheme, promoting British music of the past 25 years, in partnership with the Association of British Orchestras and BBC Radio 3.


How very interesting! Three people listening to Haydn's Symphony No. 99 in the past couple of hours (me, you, and Manxfeeder).


----------



## Taggart

JAS said:


> Hmmmmm. I found a slightly better image, only to discover that once you attach an image, you apparently cannot remove it.


Yes you can - you need to go advanced, and then manage the attachments.

I do it quite often for people.


----------



## JAS

Taggart said:


> Yes you can - you need to go advanced, and then manage the attachments.
> 
> I do it quite often for people.


Ah, thank you. I had no idea what go advanced was, and have never used the option. I will try to remember that for next time. In this case, I see that you have already made the adjustment for me. Again, thanks.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

No. 7 now accompanied by a cold IPA and conducted by one of the coolest men, Nikolaus Harnoncourt!


----------



## eljr

Renée Fleming / Christoph Eschenbach / Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Sommernachtskonzert (Summer Night Concert) 2017

Release Date June 9, 2017
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Vocal Music


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Mahler: Symphony No. 10*

*BBC Philharmonic, Gianandera Noseda*


----------



## Guest

Franz Lehár "Die lustige Witwe"


----------



## Malx

Richard Strauss, Elektra - Regina Resnik, Brigit Nilsson, Marie Collier, Gerhard Stolze, Tom Krause, VPO, Sir Georg Solti.

Like so many opera plots - madness, murder and families in turmoil. Just like contemporary soap operas - I'm told!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Road-testing two new - well, second-hand - discs this evening, together costing just £1.71 (not inc. p & p) from 'zon marketplace.

Britten was always a masterly composer for the voice in a variety of styles but the four cabaret songs, which I'd never heard before, were a complete blast, leavened in no little part by Auden's wordplay. One of them, _Funeral Blues_, sounds uncannily like a precursor to the creepy _'Es geschah'_ section from Schnittke's _Faust Cantata_. Pity this mere handful of cabaret songs were the only ones which have seen the light - as these were posthumously published it's a delicious prospect that there may be more lurking in the archives. In my perfect world I'd have more of these and fewer of his folk-song settings (which are still enjoyable but as there are so many who'd miss a mere dozen or so?).

*Songs for voice and piano set to texts by W.H. Auden*

Lennox Berkeley - seven songs inc. _Five Poems_ op.53 (1958):

Benjamin Britten - seventeen songs inc. the song cycle _On This Island_ op.11 (1937) and _Four Cabaret Songs_ WoO (1937-39):










*Works for unaccompanied choir *

_Hymn to the Virgin_ WoO [Text: anon. c.1300] (1930 - rev. 1934), _A.M.D.G. (Ad maioram Dei gloriam)_ WoO [Texts: G.M. Hopkins] (1939), _Chorale after an Old French Carole_ WoO [Text: W.H. Auden] (1944), _Five Flower Songs_ op.47 [Texts: R. Herrick/G. Crabbe/J. Clare/anon.] (1950), _(6) Choral Dances_ adapted from act two of the opera _Gloriana_ op.53 [Texts: W. Plomer] (1953) and _Sacred and Profane_ op.91 [Texts: anon. Medieval English] (1974-75):


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Here I am again. Picked Zinman in no. 8 for my Beethoven rainy day.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Tchaikov6 said:


> Interesting that we are listening to the same symphony (See post #18573). What do you think of the Bernstein performance, I have never heard it. I am very much enjoying the Karajan rendition, it is one of my favorite Haydn pieces, with one of my favorite conductors.


It's nice, but I think there are better renditions of this particular one. My mind is a little fuzzy on which one I prefer, whether Jochim or Szell, and I need to revisit Karajan and Drahos.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 58*

Adam Fischer and the Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Beethoven symphonies all day here with lots of reading and surfing for HIP performances. Couldn't find one for the 9th. Riccardo Chailly's recording sounds promising the first 5 minutes  I think I learned a whole lot from this manic rainy day about different Beethoven recordings. I should also do it all again without the HIP-thing. I enjoyed them all, only once or twice was I initially sceptical of the sound I heard, but was nevertheless drawn into the music. Also I'm remembering my "musical life", memories of first encounters with Beethoven: It's ca. 37 years since I heard the 9th the first time, and the 2nd mvt. is "music for pirates", that also happens in the 3rd symphony's Scherzo! HURRA FOR BEETHOVEN


----------



## SixFootScowl

Disks 1, 3-7, and 9 today:


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Symphony No2 - Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Harnoncourt.

It has been a while since I dipped into this set, I'd rather forgotten how good it is.









Beethoven, Piano Sonata Op2 No3 _ Stewart Goodyear.


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.2 - S No.9 - I*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.9*_ Live recording
London Symphony Orchestra
*Jascha Horenstein
BBC Legends (1966/1998 Remastered Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.9*_
Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam
*Bernard Haitink
Decca (1969/1994 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.9*_ Live recording
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Herbert von Karajan
Deutsche Grammophon (1982/1994 Remastered Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.9*_
Philharmonia Orchestra
*Giuseppe Sinopoli
Deutsche Grammophon (1993)*


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.2 - S No.9 - II*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.9*_
New York Philharmonic Orchestra
*Leonard Bernstein
Sony Classical (1968/2009 Remastered Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.9*_ Live recording
Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam
*Leonard Bernstein
Deutsche Grammophon (1985/1999 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.9*_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
*Georg Solti
Decca (1982/1996 Reissue Edition)*


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.2 - S No.9 - III*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.9*_ Live recording
Boston Symphony Orchestra
*Seiji Ozawa
Decca (1989/2002 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.9*_
Gürzenich-Orchester Köln
*Markus Stenz
Oehms (2011/2016 Issue Edition)*

_That was almost all of the Mahler Challenge No.2. I didn't think I could listen to all recordings before tomorrow but I did and I found great references. I would start by the worst recording of this episode, but I already slapped *Karajan's Live BPO* recording in 1982. Some hardly satisfying but quite ok are *Solti CSO* (!) which is surprisingly the second worst with a recording which doesn't even reach the levels of his digital No.3. I guess his LSO ADD recording was better here. There is simply very little to be felt. Three recordings with average performance but excellent sound are, from worst to best, *Ozawa BSO* (not bad at all, it goes well and without comparisons it can be enjoyed), *Stenz GOK* (great sound and heavy dynamics but the performance goes on ticking all the points) and *Sinopoli PO* (excellent sound, deep and with a good performance, with force, some passion and full of life). In a very similar level, and it's a pity, is the *Sony Bernstein NYPO*, well conducted but with average sound but maybe too rushed.

The top three is very good indeed, the three have excellent conducting and have fantastic dynamics. *Haitink RCO* plays the notes quite together, not too fast and hardly breathing, not that it is a problem in the Andante Comodo. The final Adagio is titanic and ends the cycle perfectly. In second place, *Horenstein LSO*, a BBC Live recording that is much better recorded than others, and Horenstein still conducts with breath and pace. It's an impressive recording. But if something could be so amazing, one has to wait for the final, referential *Bernstein RCO* for DG. I need nothing else. In this No.9, from the Andante, the instruments shorten and enlarge the notes and give a flowing dynamic that is perfectly captured in the tapes. It's mangnificent. The inner movements are loud and rich in brass and percussions. The Adagio is heart-on-sleeve. More Bernstein than Mahler. Only this *Bernstein RCO* joins my short group of referential No.9s, drawing with *Barbirolli BPO* and only beaten by *Tennstedt LPO.*_

















Now I'm on vacation for 8 days in the Pyrenees listening to my favourite Mahler, Mozart and Bruckner, plus Ambient music. No more posts until then. Bye!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ Vacation in the mountains with Mahler and Bruckner.... that sounds fantastic!

My current listening: *Jean Sibelius *- Violin Concerto in D minor op.47, performed by Hilary Hahn (violin), Esa-Pekka Salonen (conductor) and the Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, on YouTube. Sheer fiery hot Nordic passion! It sounds as if Hahn's violin is about to throw sparks.


----------



## Malx

A very much neglected and underrated composer in my opinion:

Grace Williams, Ballads for Orchestra - BBC Welsh SO, Vernon Handley.

As is usual for Maestro Handley, he makes a very strong case for an under performed British composer. These Ballads and the 2nd Symphony which is also on the disc are well worth checking out.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Guest

Bought this today (download). The Violin Concerto is pretty good--the poor violinist plays for 28 solid minutes. For this sort of piece, though, I prefer the Schoenberg Violin Concerto. Had to turn off "Antiphon," and haven't been moved to play "Insel Der Sirenen" yet.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn* - String Quartets Op.3, No.5; Op.64, No.5;


----------



## WVdave

Geminiani; Concerti Grossi, Opp. 2, 3 & 4,
Southwest German Chamber Orchestra, Pforzheim,
Paul Angerer, conductor, vinyl, Vox Box, QSVBV 594, 1977.


----------



## mathisdermaler




----------



## deprofundis

Im listening to an outsider, a classical composer no one hardly care, in the shadows of Gilles De Binchois, name *Antoine Busnois,* Im listening to him vi orland consort rendition, Goodcomposer but im affraid he always will be the''le second violon'' compare to Binchois work & achivement, but he not a waste of time either.

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Hol*: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3

Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Matthias Bamert


----------



## Pugg

eljr said:


> Renée Fleming / Christoph Eschenbach / Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
> Sommernachtskonzert (Summer Night Concert) 2017
> 
> Release Date June 9, 2017
> Genre
> Classical
> Styles
> Orchestral
> Vocal Music


I have the DVD, it's a pleasure watching such concerts.


----------



## tortkis

Xenakis: Electronic Music (EMF)








Diamorphoses (1957), Concret PH (1958), Orient-Occident (1960), Bohor (1962), Hibiki-Hana-Ma (1970), S.709 (1992)


----------



## Pugg

*Debussy*: 12 Études pour piano

Mitsuko Uchida (piano)


----------



## bharbeke

Heard on the radio today:

Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 1 (Maria Joao Pires, Chamber Orchestra of Europe)
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, Op. 64 (Midori, Mariss Jansons, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra)

Both were outstanding! I'm a huge fan of Pires' talent on the piano, and Midori has some exquisite tone on the violin.

Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto No. 3 (Jean-Philippe Collard, Andre Previn, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra)

Halfway through, this sounds very nice.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini*; Stabat Mater

Catherine Malfitano, Agnes Baltsa, Robert Gambill & Gwynne Howell

Coro e Orchestra del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Casebearer

Unique.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner*: Overtures and Preludes.
Antal Dorati conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizet La jolie fille de Perth.*

June Anderson, Alfredo Kraus, Gino Quilico et al.

Nouvel Orchestre Philharmonique, dir. Georges Prêtre.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger's complete Choral Fantasies for organ - played by Wouter van den Brock (recorded at the Grote Kerke in Breda and Stevenskerk in Nijmegen).

No.1 op.27 (1898), no.2 op.30 (1898), nos.3-4 op.40 (1899) and nos.5-7 op.52 (1899):


----------



## bharbeke

Orff: Carmina Burana (Muti, Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra)

This version does quite well with the lively dance portions. Standout parts include "Ecce gratum" and "Floret silva."


----------



## Haydn man

For Sunday morning
The Beethoven is taken at a leasurly tempo but is beautifully played
The Beaux Arts Trio are on top form
Good start to the day


----------



## eljr

RUSSIAN DANCES Tchaikovsky Suite from Swan Lake / Glazunov 2 Concert Waltzes / Shostakovich The Golden Age / Stravinsky Circus Polka
Kazuki Yamada , Orchestre de la Suisse Romande

Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky, Alexander Glazunov, Dmitri Shostakovich, Igor Stravinsky

Released on 01-03-2016


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: Concerto in D minor for Violin, Piano and String Orchestra/ Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. post.
(second version)

Gidon Kremer & Martha Argerich

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haas & Janácek* - String Quartets

Pavel Haas Quartet


----------



## eljr

Andreas Brantelid / Bengt Forsberg
Fauré: The Music for Cello & Piano

Release Date June 2, 2017
Duration01:10:07
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording DateNovember, 2015
Recording Location
Studio 2, Sveriges Radio, Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## Biwa

Dietrich Buxtehude (1637-1707)

Präludium D-Dur BuxWV 139
Danket dem Herrn BuxWV 181
Ich dank dir, lieber Herre BuxWV 194
Magnificat Noni Toni BuxWV 205
Magnificat Primi Toni BuxWV 203
Präludium fis-moll BuxWV 14
Te Deum laudamus BuxWV 218
Ach Gott und Herr BuxWV 177
Ich dank dir schon BuxWV 195
Nun lob, mein Seel, den Herren BuxWV 213
Präludium d-moll BuxWV 140

Bine Bryndorf (organ)


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert*: Piano sonatas.

D.984/D.784

Christian Zacharias.


----------



## Biwa

Vergine Bella - Madrigali da sonar

Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina
Giovanni Paolo Cima
Cipriano de Rore
Vincenzo Ruffo
Jacques Arcadelt
Giorgio Mainiero
Giovanni Bassano

Arianna Savall (soprano) 
Thomas Kügler (flute) 
Il Desiderio


----------



## Janspe

*G. Mahler: Symphony No. 1 in D major*
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, led by Pierre Boulez









I've been deliberately staying away from Mahler for some time, thus letting the need to listen to his symphonies grow and grow - and now it feels as though someone had just given me a fresh glass of water after wandering in a dry desert for ages... I love this music so much, and I also like the fact that just the first symphony makes me feel like this; the best works (in my opinion, of course) are yet to come.


----------



## malvinrisan

Janspe said:


> *G. Mahler: Symphony No. 1 in D major*
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra, led by Pierre Boulez
> 
> View attachment 96384
> 
> 
> I've been deliberately staying away from Mahler for some time, thus letting the need to listen to his symphonies grow and grow - and now it feels as though someone had just given me a fresh glass of water after wandering in a dry desert for ages... I love this music so much, and I also like the fact that just the first symphony makes me feel like this; the best works (in my opinion, of course) are yet to come.


Cool. You're making me want to listen to them.


----------



## Andolink

*Silvius Leopold Weiss*: _Lute Suites_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizet*: Carmen-Suite; L'Arlesienne-Suite 
(New Philharmonia Orchestra, Charles Munch)


----------



## Bertali

*Jean-Marie Leclair* _(1697-1764)_
*Scylla & Glaucus*
_2014_

Scylla ... *Emöke Barath* (soprano)
Glaucus ... *Anders J. Dahlin* (countertenor)
Circe ... *Caroline Mutel* (soprano)

Les Nouveaux Caractères
*Sébastien d'Hérin*

Alpha Classics ‎- Alpha 960

If you are curious you can listen to some samples here​


----------



## elgar's ghost

More of Max Reger's organ works today.

_Phantasie und Fuge über B-A-C-H_ op.46 (1900), _Zwölf Stücke_ nos.1-6 op.59 (1901), _Zehn Stücke_ op.69 (1902), _Variations and Fugue on an Original Theme_ op.73 (1903), _Vier Präludien und Fugen_ nos.1-3 op.85 (1905), _Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue_ in E-minor op.127 (1913) and _Phantasie und Fuge_ in D-minor op.135b (1916):


----------



## Pugg

*Rossini: Otello*

José Carreras (Otello), Frederica von Stade (Desdemona), Gianfranco Pastine (Iago), Salvatore Fisichella (Rodrigo), Nucci Condò (Emilia), Samuel Ramey (Elmiro), Keith Lewis (Lucio), Alfonso Leoz (Doge)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Jesús López-Cobos, conducting.


----------



## Bertali

*Vicente Martín Y Soler
Una Cosa Rara*
_1991_

Le Concert Des Nations
*Jordi Savall*

A piece from Una Cosa Rara also used by Mozart in Don Giavanni


----------



## Vasks

_Listening to Lenny ...... on 33 and a third RPM LPs_

*Bernstein - Symphony #1 (composer/DG)
Bernstein - Three Dance Episodes from "On the Town" (composer/Columbia)*


----------



## Judith

Beethoven Cello sonatas in A Minor
Steven Isseris
Robert Levin

Steven performed this beautiful sonata at both the recitals I saw him at but it was Connie Shih


----------



## Janspe

*G. Mahler: Symphony No. 2 in C minor (or C minor-E-flat major?)*
Wiener Philharmoniker, led by Pierre Boulez
Wiener Singverein
Michelle DeYoung, mezzo-soprano
Christine Schäfer, soprano









Even with the risk of over-mahlering it up too much, I went for the second symphony almost immediately after the first... No regrets! This is a magnificent work of art. The fourth movement is one of the most beautiful things I've ever heard in my life.

_"O Röschen rot!
Der Mensch liegt in größter Not!
Der Mensch liegt in größter Pein!
Je lieber möcht' ich im Himmel sein."_


----------



## eljr

Joo Yeon Sir / Irina Andrievsky
Suites & Fantasies

Release Date June 16, 2017
Duration01:17:27
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording DateFebruary, 2016
Recording Location
St. John's Smith Square, London


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 21:

Sir James MacMillan- A European Requiem (European premiere)
Ludwig van Beethoven- Symphony No 9 in D minor, 'Choral'

Erin Wall, soprano
Sonia Prina, mezzo-soprano
Iestyn Davies, counter-tenor
Simon O'Neill, tenor
Jacques Imbrailo, baritone
Alexander Vinogradov, bass

CBSO Chorus
BBC National Chorus of Wales
BBC National Orchestra of Wales - Xian Zhang


----------



## distantprommer

eljr said:


> Joo Yeon Sir / Irina Andrievsky
> Suites & Fantasies
> 
> Release Date June 16, 2017
> Duration01:17:27
> Genre
> Classical
> Styles
> Chamber Music
> Recording DateFebruary, 2016
> Recording Location
> St. John's Smith Square, London


I bought this CD and must confess that I am very disappointed.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Franz Berwald Symphony # 1 In G Minor "Serieuse": by Neeme Jarvi, Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra:


----------



## distantprommer

Malx said:


> A very much neglected and underrated composer in my opinion:
> 
> Grace Williams, Ballads for Orchestra - BBC Welsh SO, Vernon Handley.
> 
> As is usual for Maestro Handley, he makes a very strong case for an under performed British composer. These Ballads and the 2nd Symphony which is also on the disc are well worth checking out.
> 
> View attachment 96377


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Sonata

Murray Perahia plays some of Mendelssohn's Songs Without Words:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1991, 1987.


----------



## Sonata

Prokofiev: Betrothal in a Monastery.

Very strange work, very Prokofiev. I am enjoying it but I have to say.....never would have expected I'd be listening to something this quirky when I started listening to opera 7 years ago!


----------



## Malx

Haydn, Symphonies Nos 61, 66 & 69 "Laudon" - AAM, Christopher Hogwood.









John McCabe, Symphony No4 "Of Time and the River" - BBC SO Vernon Handley.

Again Vernon Handley stating the case for another British composer. Whilst the work may not be ground breaking for its time it is still a very enjoyable Symphony.


----------



## MattB

*Michael Korstick* - _Kabalevsky: Complete Piano Concertos_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Right now, a very nice sounding Shostakovich cello sonata


----------



## bharbeke

Orff: Carmina Burana (Thielemann, Orchester der Deutschen Oper Berlin)

This version is amazing! The singing is one of the hardest things to get right because all of the soloists have to sound good. The Berlin Opera absolutely nails it in every part. The other main strength of this recording is the flow. Each song flowed naturally into the next, and it seemed like almost no time had passed before the second "O Fortuna" was playing.


----------



## jim prideaux

Symphony Orchestra of the Norrland Opera conducted by Kristjan Jarvi performing Atterberg's arrangement for String Orchestra of Brahms' G Major Sextet.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 98*

Both are well done, but right now I prefer Jochum. I think it all hangs together better in his hands.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Janspe said:


> *G. Mahler: Symphony No. 1 in D major*
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra, led by Pierre Boulez
> 
> View attachment 96384
> 
> 
> I've been deliberately staying away from Mahler for some time, thus letting the need to listen to his symphonies grow and grow - and now it feels as though someone had just given me a fresh glass of water after wandering in a dry desert for ages... I love this music so much, and I also like the fact that just the first symphony makes me feel like this; the best works (in my opinion, of course) are yet to come.


Just wait until you get to the 8th and the 9th....


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Shostakovich String Quartet 15 In E Flat Minor, Op. 144 by Quatuor Danel:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn Symphony 98 by Max Goberman, Vienna State Opera Orchestra:


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven: Violin Concerto (Schneiderhan, Jochum, Berlin Philharmonic)

What a performance! The tone is beautiful, and I can finally understand why people keep listening to this concerto. Schneiderhan's version gets my highest recommendation.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1974.


----------



## Janspe

*G. Mahler: Symphony No. 3 in D minor*
Wiener Philharmoniker, led by Pierre Boulez
Wiener Singverein
Wiener Sängerknaben
Anne Sofie von Otter, mezzo-soprano









Probably _the_ Mahler symphony for me, the one closest to my heart. Not necessarily my favourite, though... If that makes any sense. The opening of the fourth movement is so deeply moving, not to mention the last movement. Hearing this work live last season was one the most profound experiences of my life!

_"O Mensch! Gib Acht!
Was spricht die tiefe Mitternacht?
"Ich schlief, ich schlief,
aus tiefem Traum bin ich erwacht:
Die Welt ist tief,
und tiefer als der Tag gedacht."_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: 
String Quartet No.1 in F, Op.18 No.1 /2/3/4/5


----------



## SONNET CLV

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Beethoven*:
> String Quartet No.1 in F, Op.18 No.1 /2/3/4/5


It looks like you may be on the first step of a Beethoven Quartet marathon. I took this same journey some weeks back with the box set "The Tokyo String Quartet plays Beethoven". I started with number 1 and listened (with score in hand) to the quartets in numerical order over the course of two weeks. Exhilarating experience!

This wasn't the first time I'd undertaken such a trip, as I have several sets of the complete Beethoven quartets. Several? More like a couple dozen. So I've run that marathon a few times. And there is plenty more to look forward to for me, and hopefully for you with that fine set by the Takács Quartet.


----------



## Pugg

SiegendesLicht said:


> Just wait until you get to the 8th and the 9th....


Don't forget the glorious second and third.


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert*: Impromptus.
Lucas and Arthur Jussen.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Isobel Buchanan (soprano), Mira Zakai (contralto)

Chicago Symphony Chorus, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Georg Solti


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Janspe said:


> *G. Mahler: Symphony No. 3 in D minor*
> Wiener Philharmoniker, led by Pierre Boulez
> Wiener Singverein
> Wiener Sängerknaben
> Anne Sofie von Otter, mezzo-soprano
> 
> View attachment 96393
> 
> 
> Probably _the_ Mahler symphony for me, the one closest to my heart. Not necessarily my favourite, though... If that makes any sense. The opening of the fourth movement is so deeply moving, not to mention the last movement. *Hearing this work live last season was one the most profound experiences of my life!*[/I]


I have that in my future still. May 2018...



Pugg said:


> Don't forget the glorious second and third.


Yes, and the 5th.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*: Waltzes Nos. 1-19

*Mompou*: Valse-Évocation
(Variations on a theme by Chopin, 1938-57)

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mayr: Ginevra di Scozia
*
Luca Grassi, Elizabeth Vidal, Daniela Barcellona, Antonino Siragusa, Giuseppina Piunti, Marco Lazzara, Aldo Orsolini, Damiano Locatelli

Orchestra & Chorus of the Teatro Lirico 'Giuseppe Verdi' Trieste, Tiziano Severini.


----------



## Merl

Impressive!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Long time since I heard heavenly renaissance vocal music! Haven't paid much attention to Gombert before. Now I do


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Fun!


----------



## chord

Helas Avril


----------



## Dr Johnson

Symphony No. 2


----------



## jim prideaux

Merl said:


> Impressive!


thanks for reminding me about this recording Merl-ready to 'investigate'!

a weeks 'pottering' (minor domestic jobs) begins accompanied by the VPO conducted by Myung Whun Chung performing Dvorak's 7th Symphony.


----------



## Merl

Mr Jarvi followed by Skrowaczeski and a lovely Bruckner 7th. I really rate Skrowaczewski's Bruckner cycle. His Beethoven cycle is similarly impressive (and better than the Bruckner, IMO).


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart *: Piano concertos 21/13/8
Christian Zacharias.


----------



## jim prideaux

Otmar Suitner and the Staatskapelle Berlin performing Dvorak's 5th Symphony.

(one problem with this work is I begin listening to it by immediately looking forward to the final movement!


----------



## jim prideaux

Hogwood and the AAM-Beethoven's 1st and 2nd Symphonies.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Harp Concertos*

anon.: Theme, Variations and Rondo pastorale
Beethoven: Variations (6) in F major on a Swiss Song, WoO 64
Boieldieu:Concerto for Harp and Orchestra in C
Dittersdorf: Harp Concerto in A major
Handel: Sixteen Concertos for Organ and Strings
Theme and Variations in G minor

*Marisa Robles* (harp)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Iona Brown


----------



## distantprommer

The first of two Proms today;

Proms at ... Cadogan Hall, PCM 3: From the Kalevala to Kaustinen: Finnish Folk and Baroque Music


----------



## eljr

Friedrich der Grosse, Johann Joachim Quantz, Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach, Georg Anton Benda ‎- Musik In Sanssouci
Label:
BASF ‎- 20 29042-5, Harmonia Mundi ‎- 20 29042-5
Country:
Germany
Released:

Genre:
Classical
Style:
Classical, Baroque


----------



## eljr

Festliche Opernsuiten in Versailles
Collegium Aureum (Künstler), Jean-Philippe Rameau (Komponist)

Komponist: Jean-Philippe Rameau
Audio CD (26. August 2011)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy*: Pour le piano/Estampes (3) (Complete)/L'isle joyeuse .

*Szymanowski*relude and Fugue in C sharp minor/ Piano Sonata No. 1 in C minor, Op. 8

Rafal Blechacz (piano)


----------



## elgar's ghost

More keyboard music for this afternoon.

_Toccatas and Fugues_ BWV538/540/564/565 and _Passacaglia and Fugue_ in C-minor BWV582 (exact years unknown):










_Réminiscences des Puritains de Bellini_ S390 (1836 - rev. 1837), _Hexaméron (Morceaux de concert; Grandes variations de bravoure sur la marche des Puritains de Bellini)_ S392 (1837-38), _Réminiscences de Norma_ S394 (1841) and _Grand fantaisie de concert sur des motifs favoris de l'opera La sonnambula_ - second version S393 (orig. 1841 - rev. 1852):


----------



## Merl

Sometimes I look at the CDs in my CD racks (mulling over what to play) and then come across a disc that I had forgotten I owned. Then I wonder why I've not played it / neglected it. In this case, the first movement of the symphony reminded me why I never play this particular account of Franck's Symphony....it's tedious! To say that Bernstein's uber-broad tempos are slow would be an underestimation. Somehow he manages to drain the music of any emotion by slowing it down to a dirge and over-romanticising it. I'm not a fan of Bernstein (especially his Beethoven.....but find his Mahler listenable) but this is really dull. Quickly turned this steaming crock of crud off and played something far more interesting and lively. Yawn!


----------



## Merl

Ahhhhhh....that's better!


----------



## eljr

Frank Zappa
The Yellow Shark

Release Date
November 2, 1993
Duration
01:11:51
Genre
Pop/RockAvant-GardeClassical
Styles
Modern CompositionAvant-Garde MusicExperimental


----------



## Sonata

Beverly Sills: Sillsiana









Leontyne Price: Sings Spirituals









Victoria De Los Angeles: Chants D'Auvergne


----------



## Vasks

_Relaxing to Ralph on vinyl_

*Vaughn Williams - Symphony #5 (Boult/Angel)
Vaughn Williams - English Folk Song Suite (Gould/RCA)*


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms*: Hungarian Dances.

V.P Claudio Abbado conducting.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Symphony No.1 followed by the splendid, romping strains of The Pomp and Circumstance Marches.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Le nozze di Figaro, K492
orig issue 1959

Cesare Siepi (Figaro), Hilde Güden (Susanna), Alfred Poell (Count), Lisa della Casa (Countess), Suzanne Danco (Cherubino), Hilde Rössl-Majdan (Marcellina), Fernando Corena (Bartolo), Murray Dickie (Basilio), Hugo Meyer-Welfing (Curzio), Harald Pröglhoff (Antonio), Anny Felbermayer (Barbarina)

Vienna State Opera Chorus & Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Erich Kleiber


----------



## jim prideaux

back from the gym ( exercise accompanied by Teenage Fanclub and Steve Winwood) so now back to.....

Sibelius 5th Symphony (my favourite symphony-a reward for having pushed myself) in a performance that appears to have had little acclaim-Sakari Oramo and the CBSO (Erato).....as I have pointed out elsewhere his recordings of the Schumann Symphonies with a Swedish band are also worthy of greater recognition as well!


----------



## Merl

Just finished playing thru the last few string quartets. Need something raucous to finish before Mrs Merl comes home.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1990, 1988.


----------



## Judith

Started off the day listening to 

Schumann
Symphonies 1 -4 box set
ASMF 
Neville Marriner

Inspired me to post on another thread about the other two symphonies as I believe there were six.

Beethoven
Symphony no 3 (Eroica)
Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Nikolaus Harnoncourt

What a wonderful performance. Very full and powerful.

Mendelssohn Violin Concerto
Joshua Bell
Camerata Saltzburg
Conducted by Sir Roger Norrington

What can I say about this one? Absolutely perfect. 

Beethoven Piano Concertos 1 & 3
Leif Ove Andsnes
Mahler Chamber Orchestra

From the box set "The Beethoven Journey"

Beautifully played.


----------



## MattB

*Giacinto Scelsi* - _Natura renovatur
_
Frances-Marie Uitti
Münchener Kammerorchester
Christoph Poppen










Just heard Emanuele Coccia speaking about his last book Life of Plants and his choice to illustrate it was Scelsi's music that he listened to during his studies. Spot on.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Merl said:


> Just finished playing thru the last few string quartets. Need something raucous to finish before Mrs Merl comes home.


That's why punk rock exists. 
Wine connoisseurs speak of "palate cleansing". We music lovers sometimes need an aural cleanser. But what can possibly restore the ears after Beethoven's late quartets?
So, you don't necessarily restore. You just delete all and start blank. Punk rock.

As a collector of punk rock records and one who actually listens to the stuff on occasion, I've come to find that Mozart becomes my palate cleanser after a heavy listening session of punk.

I've also found that after a heavy listening session of Mozart I sometimes simply have to reset. So ... punk rock.

I think it will work for Beethoven, too.

Let me recommend









The lyrics for verse one seem ... telling?

I took a record of pretty music
I went down and baby you can tell
I took a record of pretty music
Now I'm putting it to you straight from hell

The album, by the way, was released in 1970, two hundred years after the birth of the Van. You don't get much farther from Beethoven than that!


----------



## eljr

Jean-Guihen Queyras / Pablo Heras-Casado / Isabelle Faust / Alexander Melnikov
Schumann, 3

Release Date April 1, 2016
Duration54:49
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Chamber Music


----------



## jim prideaux

Sakari Oramo and the CBSO performing Sibelius' Karelia Suite.


----------



## Judith

jim prideaux said:


> Sakari Oramo and the CBSO performing Sibelius' Karelia Suite.


Sounds wonderful. Love Sakari Oramo!


----------



## Janspe

*G. Mahler: Symphony No. 4 in G major*
Cleveland Orchestra, led by Pierre Boulez
Juliane Banse, soprano









This was the first Mahler symphony I got to know properly, and I still love it a lot! A lot of people dislike Banse's treatment of the vocal part in the last movement, but it was the first I heard so naturally it still sounds very fitting to my ears. This symphony feels like a calm intermezzo between the gigantic third and the stormy fifth...

_"Kein' Musik ist ja nicht auf Erden,
Die unsrer verglichen kann werden."_


----------



## bharbeke

One more Carmina Burana (Dorati, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra)

The Thielemann and Ormandy versions occupy the top tier for me, but Dorati's version is at the tip-top of the second tier. The chorus and soloists all do a fine job, and the orchestra provides strong support. "O Fortuna" is naturally good (it would take some effort to mess that tune up), and other highlights include "Ecce gratum," "In trutina," and "Dulcissime." The high note in "Dulcissime" is probably the best I've heard.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Stirring stuff!


----------



## bharbeke

New-to-me Grieg: 19 Norwegian Folk Songs, Op. 66 (Einar Steen-Nokleberg)

This group of songs was pleasant but mostly fell into the category of background music. Two standout songs are "Tomorrow You Marry" and "Our Little Astrid."


----------



## distantprommer

The second of today's Proms.

Prom 22: Monteverdi's Vespers

Claudio Monteverdi- Vespers of 1610

Giuseppina Bridelli, soprano
Eva Zaïcik, mezzo-soprano
Emiliano Gonzalez‐Toro, tenor
Magnus Staveland, tenor
Virgile Ancely, bass
Renaud Bres, bass
Geoffroy Buffière, bass 

Ensemble Pygmalion - Raphaël Pichon

View attachment 96399


Before there was Bach's Mass in B minor or Beethoven's Missa solemnis there was Monteverdi's Vespers, a choral masterpiece of unprecedented musical scope and audacious beauty. The work's textural extremes, multiple choirs and sonic effects are brought to life in a performance marking the 450th anniversary of the composer's birth.
Award-winning French Baroque ensemble Pygmalion makes its Proms debut under its director Raphaël Pichon, together with an exciting line-up of young soloists.


----------



## Merl

Last one as I finished the wallpapering for today.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## DavidA

Monteverdi - Vespers ( prom broadcast)


----------



## Judith

Husband out so finishing evening with

Haydn String Quartets CD
Endellion String Quartet

Franck Sonata in A Major
Steven Isserlis
Stephen Hough

The latter is mainly a violin sonata which I also have performed by Joshua Bell and Jeremy Denk. This one is more mellow for a late evening.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Vaneyes

Inspired by the good doctor earlier today. Recorded 1990, 1980.


----------



## Vaneyes

bharbeke said:


> One more Carmina Burana (Dorati, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra)
> 
> The Thielemann and Ormandy versions occupy the top tier for me, *but Dorati's version is at the tip-top of the second tier. *The chorus and soloists all do a fine job, and the orchestra provides strong support. "O Fortuna" is naturally good (it would take some effort to mess that tune up), and other highlights include "Ecce gratum," "In trutina," and "Dulcissime." The high note in "Dulcissime" is probably the best I've heard.


Top of the heap, here.


----------



## Barbebleu

ldiat said:


>


Now we're talkin'. One of the greats of the current generation of first class violinists playing one of the great violin concertos.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two discs of American orchestral music tonight.

The material on the Gould disc is unashamedly populist and certainly no worse off for that - he adds a nice touch to the _Foster Gallery_ suite where variations of _Campdown Races_ are interspersed within the piece which was obviously inspired by Moussorgsky's similar treatment of _Promenade_ in _Pictures at an Exhibition_.

McKay's material offers more of a localised Americana and as a result contains more in terms of light and shade, especially in the two works inspired by the Pacific Northwest where he spent most of his life.

_Foster Gallery_ (1939), _American Salute_ (1947) and _American Ballads_ (1976):










_Harbor Narrative_ (1934), _From a Moonlit Ceremony_ (1945) and _Evocation Symphony (Symphony for Seattle)_ (1951):


----------



## pmsummer

EARLY MUSIC
_(Lachrymæ Antiquæ)_
*Guillaume de Machaut, Christopher Tye, David Lamb, Arvo Pärt, Harry Partch, John Cage, Louis Hardin, Hildegard von Bingen, Perotin, Henry Purcell, Alfred Schnittke*
Kronos Quartet

_Nonesuch_


----------



## Barbebleu

ldiat said:


>


Wow. That forty minutes flew by. Thank you so, so much for posting this. Phenomenal interpretation of a fiendishly tricky piece. Nicola has technique in spades but all at the service of the composer. The cadenza in the final movement was wonderful beyond description and lest we forget that this was a concerto, what a performance from the GSO. A bravura performance beautifully realised by all and a richly deserved standing ovation at the end.


----------



## WVdave

Jascha Heifetz ‎- Beethoven Concerto in D; Brahms Concerto in D
RCA Red Seal ‎- RCD1-5402, 1985.


----------



## Vaneyes

A recent arrival, recorded 1995.


----------



## Janspe

*L. van Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 in A-flat major, Op. 110*
Mitsuko Uchida, piano









No comments needed, I think.


----------



## Captainnumber36




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Concertos Nos. 1-5*


----------



## Sonata

Verdi-Giovanna D'Arco


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Benjamin Britten: Phantasy in F for String Quintet: Emperor Quartet:










On Spotify.


----------



## danj

Evgeny Kissin is a masterful pianist.


----------



## Selby

I spent the weekend with this _piano shuffle-mix_:

*Kurtág*
_Játékok_
György & Márta Kurtág / Fredrik Ullén / Gábor Csalog / Ha Neul-Bit / Aliz Asztalos

*Bach*
_The Well-Tempered Clavier_ I & II
Pierre-Laurent Aimard / Sviatoslov Richter / John Ogdon

*Schubert*
_Impromptus_
Alfred Brendel

Wonderful to hear the inspiration, similarities, and distinctions between György and the old masters.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann:* Arabeske + Papillons


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 "Emperor" (Eugene Istomin, Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra)

The piano playing by Istomin here is masterful.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rott*: Symphony in E Major
Pastorales Vorspiel

Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra, Dennis Russell Davies


----------



## bharbeke

I really like Haydn, but I have not heard most of his string quartets. Slowly but surely, I am changing that.

String Quartet Nos. 54-56 (Chilingirian Quartet)

54 is my favorite of this trio, capturing me immediately. 55 and 56 were both above average. Movement-wise, I would recommend the Menuetto and Finale of 55 and the Menuetto of 56 from that pair.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*; Waltzes.
Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## deprofundis

Hmm ... here what im enjoying right now

*Carmina Burana (La reverdie) a darn good one, thee medieval version 
Jacob Obrecht missa de sancto donatio (if you find mister Obracht polyphony a tad drab or non-interresting please grab this one)
Guillaume Dufay René clemencic 2002
Claude le Jeune Huelgas Ensemble*

Than on a non-classical level i will lisen to VAS last opus called feast of silence, it was attack by the critic but i dont care i have the entire VAS material.

Claude le Jeune is a stand out among these a new franco-flemish emissary perform by non other than Huelgas ensemble and conducted by Paul Van Nevel ( How could i go wrong whit this one.And im starting to gain more and more interrested foor Obrecht and the work of ené Clemencic.

Good night ladie's of distinction of this world and gentelmen that are gentle kind respectfull, friends , followers, friendly christian mob( i toss a joke ala sauce soprano).

Deprofundis wish is friends well please commentt my post, look i know im annoying whit rennaissance and everything but by god, im entertaining non drab im chromatic and i bow to celestial harmonies , and i would like to think im a man of taste please comment this, deprofundis love yah all

p.s this is what happen when you drink beer yo start liking people, yuck!! ( toss a joke once again like he toss eggs in a pan)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert Sessions*: Lieder with Guitar

Philippe Sly (bass-bariton), John Charles Britton (guitar)


----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

​*Barber:*

Antony and Cleopatra, Op. 40 / Give Me Some Music - Leontyne Price / Thomas Schippers
Antony and Cleopatra, Op. 40 / Give Me My Robe - Leontyne Price / Thomas Schippers
Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op. 24 - Leontyne Price / Thomas Schippers


----------



## eljr

Lang Lang / Valery Gergiev
Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2; Paganini Rhapsody

Release Date April 12, 2005
Duration01:00:18
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto


----------



## Pugg

​
*Leoncavallo*: Zazà

Ermonela Jaho (Zazà), Stephen Gaertner (Cascart), Riccardo Massi (Milio), Patricia Bardon (Anaide), David Stout (Bussy)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Maurizio Benini


----------



## KevinFromFrance

Sibelius 4 - Der Swan von Tuonela - 5


----------



## Merl

Nice bit of Dvorak to start the morning and prepare myself for another day of decorating. Always enjoyed this disc.


----------



## jim prideaux

Neeme Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O. performing Atterberg's 6th Symphony......

as well as the 'Dollar Symphony' this CD as includes the 4th Symphony ( 'Sinfonia Piccolo'), En varmlandsrapsodi, and Suite no.3 
all of these works impressively representative of the 'late romantic'....every reason therefore to listen to the whole disc!


----------



## eljr

Neville Marriner / Roger Norrington
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending; Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis; Symphony No. 5

Release Date July 12, 2013
Duration01:14:04
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral


----------



## Merl

More Dvorak.


----------



## jim prideaux

Mackerras and the OAE performing Schubert's 5th and 8th Symphonies.


----------



## ST4

Do I really need to tell you I'm listening Beethoven? because I'm listening to a bunch of his amazing piano sonatas at the moment


----------



## Merl

jim prideaux said:


> Mackerras and the OAE performing Schubert's 5th and 8th Symphonies.


Great taste, Jim. We could knock up one helluva great playlist today. Wanna help me finish this wallpapering?


----------



## eljr

Arabella Steinbacher
Fantasies, Rhapsodies & Daydreams

Release Date September 9, 2016
Duration01:13:33
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Recording DateOctober, 2014
Recording Location
Salle Yakov Kreizberg at the Auditorium Rainier III, Monte Carlo


----------



## Guest

This morning arrived from the U.K in excellent condition.Most of it is not available on cd so I purchased this box in mint condition. 
I am very happy with it.
It is the Dutch Wind Ensemble Edo de Waart and now I am going to listen to the most beautiful music for wind instrument ever written (imho)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Symphonies 40 & 41.
Leonard Bernstein conducting.


----------



## jim prideaux

Merl said:


> Great taste, Jim. We could knock up one helluva great playlist today. Wanna help me finish this wallpapering?


my ineptitude with regard to all things practical is legendary in this area of the country so were my associates to read your suggestion it would be greeted with alarm!

as to the play list-now that is a different matter-taking a break from classical stuff with an album (that term will no doubt date me) by your countrymen Teenage Fanclub.

Then it will be William Alwyn.


----------



## Merl

More Beethoven symphonies, Merl? Yep, it had to be done. Always liked the freshness and great propulsion Tremblay obtains from his French-Canadian forces, throughout this cycle. Symphonies 4&8 are probably my favourites from this set, so time to play them. Allez!

PS. Symphony 2 is rather good too!


----------



## Merl

jim prideaux said:


> .......taking a break from classical stuff with an album (that term will no doubt date me) by your countrymen Teenage Fanclub.
> 
> Then it will be William Alwyn.


Jim, although I now live in Scotland I am Mancunian, born and bred (and as such support the only football team to play in the City of Manchester). :tiphat:


----------



## jim prideaux

Merl said:


> Jim, although I now live in Scotland I am Mancunian, born and bred (and as such support the only football team to play in the City of Manchester). :tiphat:


being a season ticket holder of over 25 years for a club busy re-defining the meaning of the term 'nose-diving' I have contemplated moving to Scotland as a way of creating a geographical barrier to my continued attendance-mind you, it is not that long ago that I can remember spending a glorious afternoon watching your arriviste club playing Gillingham in the play off final so you never know!

In future I will remember only to reference your good self when listening to the Hollies or the Duritti Column,

William Alwyn-2nd Symphony/Overture to a Masque/The Magic Island/Derby Day Overture/Fanfare for a Joyful Occasion.

Richard Hickox and the LSO


----------



## gHeadphone

Beethoven Diabelli Variations (Katchen)


----------



## Pugg

​*Prokofiev and Glazunov *Violin Concertos.

Tchaikovsky: Meditaion.

Nikolaj Znaider (violin)

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff cannot think of a title*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany! Lots of listening happened last night/this morning at work!

​
Started off with three pieces by Felix Mendelssohn. The Hebrides Overture and the Symphony No. 3 'Scottish' and No. 4 'Italian'. Herbert von Karajan conducting the Berlin Philharmonic. Karajan and the Berliners do everything right on this one. Playing is excellent as are the tempos.

​
An encore of sorts of the Saturday Symphony listening, Joseph Haydn's Symphonies No. 96, 97 & 98 (which was the Saturday Symphony). This time Antal Dorati conducted the Philharmonia Hungarica. No issues with this one. Playing is the usual superb playing from this set (aside from a couple of duds, in my opinion).

​
Piano Concertos No. 21 & 22 by W. A. Mozart. Murray Peraiha playing and conducting the English Chamber Orchestra. In my opinion, the best set of Mozart's Piano Concertos on modern instruments. Tempos are quick but not overly so and neither the orchestra nor the piano overwhelm each other.

​
Claudio Abbado conducting the Chamber Orchestra or Europe in Franz Scubert's Symphony No. 9. Played on modern instruments but using tempos and an orchestra size that Schubert probably would have intended had he ever heard this symphony ever performed.


----------



## Vasks

_very varied_

*Vitols - Spriditis, Ouverture pour un conte dramatique letton (Yablonsky/Marco Polo)
Vasks - String Symphony [Voices] (Aleska/Conifer)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Orff: Carmina Burana*

Norma Burrowes (soprano), Louis Devos (tenor), John Shirley-Quirk (baritone)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Southend Boys Choir, Brighton Festival Chorus, Antal Doráti


----------



## Merl

Another one I haven't played in a while. Started playing this before. On disc 2 now.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

*Millöcker* : Waltzes, marches and polkas.
Christian Simonis conducting.
First spin.


----------



## Bertali

*Gustav Mahler
Das klagende Lied*
_1991_

*Susan Dunn* ... Soprano
*Brigitte Fassbaender* ... Mezzo-soprano
*Markus Baur* ... Boy alto
*Werner Hollweg* ... Tenor
*Andreas Schmidt* ... Bass

*Städtischer Musikverein Düsseldorf
Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin
Riccardo Chailly*

:clap:​


----------



## eljr

Erick Friedman / Seiji Ozawa
The Tchaikovsky and Mendelssohn Violin Concertos

Release date: 02 Jun 2017

Genre
Classical


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini*: L'Italiana in Algeri

Marilyn Horne (Isabella), Samuel Ramey (Mustafà), Kathleen Battle (Elvira), Clara Foti (Zulma), Nicola Zaccaria (Haly), Ernesto Palacio (Lindoro), Domenico Trimarchi (Taddeo)

Prague Philharmonic Choir & I Solisti Veneti, Claudio Scimone


----------



## Bertali

*Richard Strauss
Die schweigsame Frau*
_1979_

*Theo Adam* ... Sir Morosus
*Annelies Burmeister* ... His Housekeeper
*Wolfgang Schöne* ... The Barber
*Eberhard Büchner* ... Henry Morosus
*Jeanette Scovotti* ... Aminta
*Carola Nossek* ... Isotta
*Trudeliese Schmidt* ... Carlotta
*Klaus Hirte* ... Morbio
*Werner Haseleu* ... Vanuzzi
*Helmut Berger-Tuna* ... Farfallo
*Johannes Kemter* ... The Parrot

*Chor der Staatsoper Dresden
Staatskapelle Dresden
Marek Janowski*​


----------



## Merl

Last one before Mrs Merl comes in and shatters the peace.


----------



## Janspe

*G. Mahler: Symphony No. 5*
Wiener Philharmoniker, led by Pierre Boulez









The cycle continues! The fifth is of course one of Mahler's most popular works, and not without reason. I think I'm going to hear it live next season, if my memory serves me...


----------



## eljr

Pierrot Ensemble Series, Vol. 1
Release date: 21 Jul 2017, AR-00035

Artists
Various Artists, Pavel Šabacký, Pavel Wallinger, Emil Drápela, Petr Hladík, Petr Pomkla, Petr Vysloužil, Šárka Králová, Lukáš Krejčí, Marie Petříková, Martina Venc-Matušínská, Lukáš Daňhel, Vladimír Halíček, Eva Koválová, Ladislav Doležal, Katarína Madariová

Composers
Paul Reale, Stephen Yip, Mei-Fang Lin, Matthew Pellegrino, Per Christian Arnesen, Aaron Price


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1993, 1992.


----------



## Vaneyes

danj said:


> Evgeny Kissin is a masterful pianist.


And I think he's got better with age, leaving prodigy and virtuoso behind. :tiphat:


----------



## bharbeke

Haydn: Piano Sonatas (Rudolf Buchbinder) - references are to Hob number

Sonata 15 was pretty good, 16 had regular excellence, and 52 had my jaw falling to the floor. This is my first time listening to Buchbinder play anything. If these three are representative, then I have a lot of joy in my future with this set.


----------



## Guest

This is part of a series of wonderful pieces written for Segovia that he never played (too difficult, not tonal enough, too complex, etc.) Excellent sound and playing.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various chamber works of Frank Bridge encompassing his transition from Late Romanticism to an incrementally more modernist style from WWI onwards.

String Quartet no.1 _(Bologna)_ in E-minor (1906), _Phantasie Trio_ (Piano Trio no.1) in D-minor (1907), _Nine Miniatures_ for piano trio (c. 1908), _Phantasie_ Piano Quartet in F♯-minor (1910), String Quartet no.2 in G-minor (1914-15), Cello Sonata in D-minor (1913-17), String Quartet no.3 (1925-27), Piano Trio no.2 (1928-29) and String Quartet no.4 (1937):


----------



## distantprommer

Barbebleu said:


> Now we're talkin'. One of the greats of the current generation of first class violinists playing one of the great violin concertos.


I am of the same opinion.


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 23: Handel - Israel in Egypt

George Frideric Handel- Israel in Egypt (original 1739 version)

Zoë Brookshaw, soprano
Rowan Pierce, soprano
Christopher Lowrey, counter-tenor
Jeremy Budd, tenor
Dingle Yandell, bass-baritone
Callum Thorpe, bass

The Choir of the Age of Enlightenment
Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment - William Christie

Filled with frogs, locusts, hailstones and rivers of blood, Israel in Egypt is one of Handel's most extravagantly dramatic oratorios. Placing the chorus in the spotlight, Handel uses the collective voices to tell the story of an entire people, demanding greater virtuosity than ever before in some thrilling choral writing.
William Christie conducts the period ensemble the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, joined by the group’s own choir, in the launch of a series of Handel oratorios to be performed over the coming seasons at the Proms.


----------



## eljr

Christoph Prégardien / Andreas Staier
Franz Schubert: Die schöne Mullerin

Release Date 1992
Duration59:45
Genre
Classical
Styles
Vocal Music


----------



## bharbeke

Haydn: Symphony No. 100 "Military" (Bernstein, NYPO)

This is the best version of the symphony I've heard. It's lively and colorful, and I highly recommend checking it out.


----------



## Guest

Bach played on an 11-string guitar. Very nice.


----------



## pmsummer

CONCERTI DI FLAUTI
_Baroque Recorder Concertos_
*Georg Philipp Telemann, Johann David Heinichen, Johann Christian Schickhardt, Alessandro Marcello*
Amsterdam Loeki Stardust Quartet - recorders
The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood - director
_
L'Oiseau-Lyre_


----------



## Guest

More Bach, but an LP this time. Wonderful playing and sound.


----------



## deprofundis

greating sweet & kind folks of talk classical:

I purchased some Max Reger on naxos woaw what an organist, incredible stuff

This is what im currently listening yah!

Than i might enjoy some Pérotin perform by clementic consort hmm jezz tasty
afteer i might trw a nickel t know what im currently listening befre geing to bed well what about some Claude le Jeune or guillaume dufay we will see .Have a god night dear king folks and a good days if i have fanboys and devotee in asian or oceania like good aussie people. 

:tiphat:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## clavichorder

Overlooked gem by Emmanuel Chabrier, the Overture to Gwendoline:


----------



## Janspe

*G. Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor*
Wiener Philharmoniker, led by Pierre Boulez









My favourite Mahler symphony! It is, in my eyes, a flawless piece of music. There's nothing in music that moves me as deeply as the last movement of this gigantic work...


----------



## Pugg

​
Ivo Pogorelich plays Brahms.


----------



## Sonata

Donizetti: La Fille Du Regiment
with Beverly Sills


----------



## ST4

Mozart - Requiem


----------



## Pugg

*Beverly Sill*s, singing famous mad scenes.
I Purtani/ Lucia di Lammermoor/ Hamlet/ Anna Bolena.

On vinyl.


----------



## KenOC

On the radio: Britten's "Young Person's Guide" played by the London Orchestra, Britten conducting. What a fantastic piece! As Jim Svejda said of Britten at the conclusion of the piece, "The winner and still the champion…"


----------



## Pugg

​
*Braunfels*: Grosse Messe (Great Mass), Op. 37

Simone Schneider (soprano), Gerhild Romberger (alto), Christian Elsner (tenor), Robert Holl (bass) & Heiko Holtmeier (organ)

Philharmonischer Chor Berlin, Berliner Singakademie, Knaben des Staats-und Domchores Berlin & Konzerthausorchester Berlin, Jorg-Peter Weigle


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov* : Piano concerto No.3
Andrei Gavrilov 
Riccardo Muti conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Prokofiev*: Symphony No.5

The meeting of the Volga and the Don.

Philadelphia Orchestra , Riccardo Muti conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: Aida

Renata Tebaldi, Carlo Bergonzi, Giulietta Simionato, Cornell MacNeil et al.

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert van Karajan.


----------



## Merl

Another CD dug out of the racks, this morning. I'm not a Sibelius fan, usually, but Karajan's doing a fine job of making his music make sense to me. 'Lovelysome' recording too. :lol:

Edit: Last movement of the 5th sounds stunning. Maybe I should re-appraise Sibelius.


----------



## jim prideaux

early start-walk along the beach-I pod-Nielsen Violin Concerto and 5th Symphony performed by Dong Suk Kang, Myung Whun Chung and the Gothenburg S.O.

(to these ears-great brass in the first movement of the symphony-BIS seem to produce some marvellous 'original dynamics recordings')


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms' Violin Concerto performed by Shlomo Mintz, Claudio Abbado and the BPO.

(CD includes Academic Festival Overture)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Winterreise D911

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Helmut Deutsch (piano)


----------



## Merl

Yay, my replacement Mackerras / RLPO symphony cycle just arrived (the old one annoyingly jumped during the Symphonies 1&3 disc). Time to re-aquaint myself with this much-loved, zippy, rugged set.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Arnold Schoenberg - chamber works and vocal works with chamber accompaniment.

String Quartet no.1 in D-minor op.7 (1904-05), String Quartet no.2 in F♯-minor op.10 [Text: S. George] (1908), _Herzgewächse (Heart's Foliage)_ - song for soprano, harp, celesta and harmonium op.20 [Text: M. Maeterlinck] (1911), _Pierrot Lunaire_ - melodrama for reciter and five players op.21 [Texts: A. Giraud] (1912), _Serenade_ for clarinet, bass clarinet, mandolin, guitar, string trio and deep male voice op.24 [Text: Petrarch - _sonnet no.256_] (1920-23), Wind Quintet op.26 (1923-24), _Septet-Suite_ for E-flat clarinet, B-flat clarinet, bass clarinet and piano quartet op.29 (1925-26), String Quartet no.3 op.30 (1927), String Quartet no.4 op.37 (1936), _Ode to Napoleon Buonaparte_ for reciter, piano and string quartet op.41 [Text: Lord Byron] (1942) and String Trio op.45 (1946):


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff Dials 'M'... for Murder!*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany! No, there is no actual murder. Just couldn't help myself though when I made a program of all 'M' composers.

​
Started the night off with a bang, Gustav Mahler's Symphony No. 6. Pierre Boulez conducting the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra. Really liked it. Might be my favorite performance of the symphony. I'm not really a fan of Maestro Boulez's music, but his conducting is always top notch.

​
Mendelssohn next. The Piano Trios. Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Itzhak Perlman (violin) and Emanuel Ax (piano) as players. Superb. Perfect. Everything done right to my ears. Might never need a second recording of these.

​
David Shifrin playing the Mozart Clarinet Concerto (with Gerard Schwarz conducting the Mostly Mozart Orchestra) and the Clarinet Quintet (with Chamber Music Northwest). I'm probably biased since I saw Mr. Shifrin play the Clarinet Concerto live when he came to Albany a few years but this might be my favorite recording of the concerto on modern instruments.

​
Vladimir Ashkenazy playing the piano version of 'Pictures at an Exhibition' and then conducting his own orchestration with the Philharmonia Orchestra. While the Ravel version is most often played, this one is excellent as well. Also, check out Henry Wood's version too!

(For those keeping score at home, I simply went alphabetically through the 'M's on my iPod )


----------



## Merl

Right, Herbie-boy smashed Sibelius' 5th and 7th symphonies outta the ball-park (a disc I will be returning to more frequently from now on) so It's a very young Mr. Rattle's turn to turn me into a rabid Sibelian with his traversals of symphonies 4 and 6. I'll let you know what I think, later.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saens *: Music for Violin
Violin Sonatas 1 & 2

Philippe Graffin / Pascal Devoyon


----------



## Merl

Hmmm, decent recording and performances but Sibelius' 4th symphony is not a work I can immediately warm too. The 6th was much better but methinks Mr. Rattle's surveys of this repertoire are a little too cold even for the icyness of these particular symphonies. Give me the 'Emperor of Legato' over this.


----------



## Merl

After the bleakness of Sibelius, time for something a little more lively. Really enjoying my Schumann at the moment so take it away, Christoph!!!!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mayr*: Overtures

Concerto de Bassus, Bavarian Classical Players, I Virtuosi Italiani, Franz Hauk conducting.


----------



## Vasks

*Magnard - Ouverture (Stringer/Timpani)
Chausson - Paysage (Bourdoncle/Doron)
D'Indy - Jour d'ete a la Montagne (Janowski/Erato)*


----------



## Sonata

*Wozzeck* in English


----------



## Pugg

​
*Federico Mompou* : piano music.

Disc 1
Federico Mompou playing


----------



## eljr

Emerson String Quartet
Chaconnes and Fantasias: Music of Britten and Purcell

Release Date April 21, 2017
Duration01:13:33
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording DateJune, 2014 - January, 2015
Recording Location
Drew University, Madison, NJ
LeFrak Hall, Queens College, NY


----------



## Janspe

*G. Bacewicz: Violin Concertos Nos. 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 and 7 + Overture (for orchestra)*
Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra Warsaw, led by Łukasz Borowicz
Joanna Kurkowicz, violin















Over the course of a few days I've worked my way through Bacewicz's concertos for violin and orchestra + her early orchestral overture. I'm really excited about this music! Especially concertos 5 and 7 are works that I need to revisit soon. Too bad the 6th one remains unpublished...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Franz von Suppe*: Il Ritorno del Marinaio

Ljubomir Puskaric, Marjukka Tepponen, Giorgio Surian, Alias Farazin,

Rijeka Opera Choir, Rijeka Symphony Orchestra, Adriano Martinolli d'Arcy.


----------



## clavichorder

Waking up with Schubert's little symphony in C.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ernest John Moeran: Symphony in G Minor and Sinfoniettea
David Lloyd-Jones & the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra*​








David Lloyd-Jones is an impressive interpreter of British music, alongside Vernon Handley in some common repertoire. Here however, Lloyd-Jones gives Boult a run for his money and the BSO perform with incredible warmth and energy. A beautiful recording indeed.


----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn Triumphs*

Haydn: Symphonies 93 and 103 (Jochum, London Philharmonic Orchestra)

These symphonies are wonderful and a delight to my ears. This version of 93 is the best I've heard.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

bharbeke said:


> Haydn: Symphonies 93 and 103 (Jochum, London Philharmonic Orchestra)
> 
> These symphonies are wonderful and a delight to my ears. This version of 93 is the best I've heard.


You should try Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra.


----------



## bharbeke

Johnnie Burgess said:


> You should try Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra.


The Szell/Cleveland Haydn I've tried has been generally good, not exceptional quality. That said, their "Surprise" symphony is my No. 1 choice. I listened to 93 already on Spotify, and I cannot find 103 there.


----------



## eljr

The Crossing / Donald Nally
John Luther Adams: Canticles of the Holy Wind

Release Date May 12, 2017
Duration01:06:20
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording Date
Recording Location
St. Peter's in the Great Valley, Malvern, PA


----------



## jim prideaux

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Ernest John Moeran: Symphony in G Minor and Sinfoniettea
> David Lloyd-Jones & the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra*​
> View attachment 96430
> 
> 
> David Lloyd-Jones is an impressive interpreter of British music, alongside Vernon Handley in some common repertoire. Here however, Lloyd-Jones gives Boult a run for his money and the BSO perform with incredible warmth and energy. A beautiful recording indeed.


Great symphony and a wonderful recording!

now listening toPeter Maag and the Orchestra di Padova e del Veneto performing Beethoven's 3rd Symphony......

but will need to return to Moeran tomorrow now that I have been reminded.

Thanks to 'clockwork'.


----------



## distantprommer

Two Proms today.
First up;
Prom 24: Esa-Pekka Salonen conducts John Adams

The celebrations of John Adams's 70th birthday continue with his Naive and Sentimental Music, conducted by its dedicatee, Esa-Pekka Salonen. A symphony in all but name, the work glows with multi-layered textures.
From meditative Minimalism to intricate counterpoint in Stravinsky’s Canonic Variations on ‘Vom Himmel hoch, da komm’ ich her' – a colourful ‘recomposition’ of Bach’s own chorale variations on the Lutheran hymn.
Rising French mezzo-soprano Marianne Crebassa is the soloist in Ravel’s heady song-cycle Shéhérazade, an exotic musical fantasy of distant lands and forbidden love.

Johann Sebastian Bach- Canonic Variations on 'Vom Himmel hoch, da komm, ich her', BWV 769 (arr. Stravinsky)
John Adams- Naive and Sentimental Music

Marianne Crebassa, mezzo-soprano

Philharmonia Voices

Philharmonia Orchestra - Esa‐Pekka Salonen


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## shangoyal

Watching this excellent performance:


----------



## deprofundis

Im currently listening to Ockeghem Clemencic sacred music, woawy!! amazing rendition yep
than im listening to Cristobal de Morales : Requiem on some label(fancy one i dont have cd in hands).

This is the program for the day , i guess :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*

Inbal's interpretation has been called earthbound. It is very clear, but it does lack a sense of mystery.


----------



## Guest

Gustav Leonhardt plays on authentic organs from the Netherlands.
Great organ playing and a very good recording,recommended for sure !


----------



## Itullian

Good Mahler in Spectacular sound.


----------



## agoukass

Bach: Partita No. 4, Suite in A minor
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
Works by Scarlatti, Chasins, and others.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'll be pecking away at this gargantuan extravaganza of musical ornithology over the next couple of days. For the greediest of budgies there's more than enough millet to go round - even the stand-alone _La Fauvette des jardins (Garden warbler)_ weighs in at nearly half an hour.

_Catalogue d'oiseaux (Catalogue of Birds)_ Books I-VII for piano (1956-58) and _La Fauvette des jardins_ for piano (1970):


----------



## WVdave

Verdi* - Eugene Ormandy, The Philadelphia Orchestra, Lucine Amara, Maureen Forrester, Richard Tucker (2), George London (2), The Westminster Choir* ‎- Verdi Requiem
Columbia Masterworks ‎- M2S 707, M2L 307, 2 × Vinyl, LP, Nov 1964.


----------



## Guest

Jules Massenet Mélodies Bruno LAPLANTE baryton


----------



## distantprommer

The second of today's Proms:
Prom 25: Sir John Eliot Gardiner and the Monteverdi Choir

Heinrich Schütz
- Nun lob, mein Seel, den Herren, SWV 41
- Nicht uns, Herr, sondern deinem Namen, SWV 43
- Danket dem Herren, denn er ist freundlich, SWV 45
Johann Sebastian Bach
- Cantata No. 79, 'Gott der Herr ist Sonn und Schild'
- Cantata No. 80, 'Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott'

Monteverdi Choir
English Baroque Soloists - Sir John Eliot Gardiner

In 2000 Sir John Eliot Gardiner, the Monteverdi Choir and the English Baroque Soloists performed all of Bach’s surviving church cantatas in an unprecedented year-long musical pilgrimage. They return to these astonishing musical statements of faith, continuing our series of concerts marking the 500th anniversary of the Protestant Reformation.
Hear two of Bach’s Lutheran cantatas – including Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott, itself composed for a Reformation-anniversary celebration – alongside psalm-settings by his German musical forebear Heinrich Schütz, alive with dance rhythms and vivid instrumental textures.


----------



## Judith

Dr Johnson said:


>


Have a whole set of Tchaikovsky symphonies conducted by Muti!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Daniel Barenboim and Staatskapelle Berlin performing none other than British patriotic music:






They do it with a lot of passion.


----------



## opus55

Penderecki


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 3*

Well done, energetic recording. The third movement is taken too fast. But all in all, this doesn't beat out Beecham, at least in my listening room.


----------



## agoukass

Johann Sebastian Bach:

Keyboard Concerto No. 2 in E major, BWV 1053
Keyboard Concerto No. 3 in D major, BWV 1054
Keyboard Concerto No. 7 in G minor, BWV 1058

Glenn Gould, piano

Columbia Symphony Orchestra / Vladimir Golschmann


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2009.


----------



## KenOC

Sibelius, Symphony No. 5. From the early 1970s Berglund/Bournemouth cycle remastered on a 2013 4-CD set from Warner Classics (with extras). A very good price on Amazon right now.


----------



## Vaneyes

pmsummer said:


> CONCERTI DI FLAUTI
> _Baroque Recorder Concertos_
> *Georg Philipp Telemann, Johann David Heinichen, Johann Christian Schickhardt, Alessandro Marcello*
> Amsterdam Loeki Stardust Quartet - recorders
> The Academy of Ancient Music
> Christopher Hogwood - director
> _
> L'Oiseau-Lyre_


Better call the Orkin man.


----------



## Guest

No. 16 and 17 today. Phenomenal playing and sound.


----------



## agoukass

Francois Couperin / Johann Sebastian Bach: Keyboard Works

Marcelle Meyer, piano


----------



## deprofundis

Dufay missa ce la face ay pale perform by Boston chruch of the advent choir, pretty clever rendition, harmonic, Dufay would be proud of this one!

Schultz the great motets alto( i start gaining interrest in this composer)

Crumbs Black Angels since i still like modern classical, please comment im friendly a little bit to mutch if you ask me but it make me more human anyhow, that about it folks.

:tiphat:


----------



## bharbeke

Kontrapunctus said:


> No. 16 and 17 today. Phenomenal playing and sound.


Have you heard his Beethoven variations CD? I'm on the lookout for a great version of the Eroica and Diabelli variations.


----------



## Guest

bharbeke said:


> Have you heard his Beethoven variations CD? I'm on the lookout for a great version of the Eroica and Diabelli variations.


Not yet. To be honest, it's not my favorite Beethoven work! I'm sure he does what he can with it.


----------



## Selby

This week's piano shuffle mix is a little different then the past few I have assembled. Instead of contrasting voices/eras I have selected three composers that were very directly influenced by each other. Frederico *Mompou* is said to have witnessed a concert by Gabriel *Fauré* when he was young, with lasting impression. I also read that he was once believed to be the true heir to Claude *Debussy*'s piano music. Interesting, they all have a similar output for solo piano, 4-5 discs worth. I have removed the multi-movement pieces (suites, variations) and thrown them all into a _shuffle mix_

Performers

*Fauré*
Jean-Phillipe Collard / Sally Pinkas

*Debussy*
Pascal Rogé / Alfred Cortot / Maurizio Pollini

*Mompou* 
Frederico Mompou / Stephen Hough / Jenny Lin


----------



## Janspe

*G. Mahler: Symphony No. 7*
Cleveland Orchestra, led by Pierre Boulez









The strange and mysterious seventh! I've grown to love it quite a bit, despite my resistance to it after my first few listens. It's a wonderful, evocative piece that keeps rewarding more with each subsequent listen. Hearing it live was instrumental in helping me understand it...


----------



## Pugg

MENDELSSOHN
Symphony No. 4 in A major, op. 90 "Italian" • Symphony No. 5 in D minor, op. 107 "Reformation"


----------



## Pugg

​I have a sudden need for *Chopin*, so who's stopping me.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler: Symphony no 7*

Klaus Tennstedt.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saëns*: Symphony No. 3 in C minor, Op. 78 'Organ Symphony'

Wedding Cake - Valse-Caprice for piano & strings, Op. 76

Rotterdam Philharmonic orchestra.

Daniel Chorzempa organ and Ionian

Edo de Waart conducting.


----------



## KenOC

bharbeke said:


> Have you heard his Beethoven variations CD? I'm on the lookout for a great version of the Eroica and Diabelli variations.


I've recently been listening to the Diabellis played by Stewart Goodyear. He's in his element here and does a bang-up job.


----------



## Merl

Early start so had this on for half an hour. Lovely disc.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Oberto*

Rusa Baldani (Cuniza), Ghena Dimitrova (Leonora), Alison Browner (Imelda), Carlo Bergonzi (Riccardo), Rolando Panerai (Oberto)

Bavarian Radio Chorus & Munich Radio Symphony Orchestra, Lamberto Gardelli.


----------



## Merl

It would be rude not to play the other Hagen disc, wouldn't it?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Judith said:


> Have a whole set of Tchaikovsky symphonies conducted by Muti!


I see that his Tchaikovsky cycle gets a glowing review here:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1506698


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-1st Symphony performed by Peter Maag and the Orchestra di Padova e del Veneto

earlier this morning I listened to the 5th and 6th form the same cycle

next will be the 3rd

this is rapidly becoming the series of recordings of personal choice!

.....oh and I did remember to listen again to the Moeran Symphony on my I-pod while walking the beach early this morning.


----------



## Merl

Lots to do this morning so time to get moving. Doors to paint, sofas to move........Tchaikovsky's 6th via Dorati should do the trick.


----------



## eljr

Heath Quartet
Béla Bartók: Complete String Quartets

Release Date July 14, 2017
Duration02:37:21
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording DateMay, 2016
Recording Location
Wigmore Hall, London, UK


----------



## Merl

Sorry for yet another Beethoven symphony but this is a desert island disc for me. Shame that Dorati's complete cycle with the RPO, back in the 70s was so average. If he'd have done a complete set with the LSO back then this would have been one of THE cycles to own (the recording of the 5th and 6th on Mercury are just as fine). The 7th just dances in Dorati's hands (1st and 3rd movements have beautifully sprung rhythms, 2nd movement is delicate and smooth and the finale is just rivetting).


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz : Les nuits d'été*

Sacred arias from Bach/ Handel/ Haydn/ Mendelssohn.

Eleanor Steber.

Columbia symphony orchestra .

Mitropoulos / Morel/ Rudolf.


----------



## Heliogabo

KenOC said:


> Sibelius, Symphony No. 5. From the early 1970s Berglund/Bournemouth cycle remastered on a 2013 4-CD set from Warner Classics (with extras). A very good price on Amazon right now.


His later Helsinki cycle is about to be re-released. Very good price as well, and this includes the Kullervo.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Grieg*: Holberg Suite, Op. 40
*Sibelius*: Karelia Suite, Op. 11

Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22: The Swan of Tuonela (No. 2)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner.


----------



## Sonata

Mozart: Magic Flute
Conducted by Otto Klemperer.

This recording lives up to its reputation. It is brilliant! This moves Magic Flute into second favorite Mozart opera, behind Cosi Fan Tutte. Admittedly, I find the plot of Don Giovanni more compelling, but opera has always been music first for me. Just a wonderful recording!


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Mozart: Serenade K.361 ("Gran Partita"), conducted by Bohm/Berlin Philharmonic winds on DG lp.
Brahms: Symphony No.1, cond. by Krips/Vienna Philharmonic on London lp.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini and Donizetti *Heroins

_Beverly Sills, soprano._
Vienna Volkoperen orchestra , Jussi Jalas Conducting.


----------



## wkasimer

Merl said:


> It would be rude not to play the other Hagen disc, wouldn't it?


I keep hoping that DG will issue a complete Hagen Quartet Edition. I'm tired of recommending their recordings to people who can't buy them because they were mostly never issued in the USA, and are now long OOP.

Hard for me to understand why DG did so much to promote the Emerson Quartet, and so little for the Hagens, whom I consider vastly superior in virtually every way.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verhulst*: Symphony in E minor

Overture in B minor
Overture in D minor
Overture in C minor 'Gijsbrecht van Aemstel'

Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Matthias Bamert


----------



## Merl

Another dug-out from the CD racks for a long-overdue play. Roussel's are not great symphonies, tbh, but Dutoit brings out the best in the music.


----------



## Vasks

*Balfe - Overture to "Le Puits d'Amour" (Bonynge/Somm)
Harty - With the Wild Geese (Gibson/EMI)
Parry - Symphonic Variations (Bamert/Chandos) *


----------



## Judith

Today was

Symphony no Libor Pesek
RLPO

From box set on Erato label

Enjoyed that one because performed very full on which is typical of this wonderful orchestra 


Saint Saens Piano Concerto no 1
Stephen Hough
CBSO
Conducted by Sakari Oramo

Thought there was a lot of "Carnival of the Animals" in first and final movements and a Grieg feel in second movement. Love the Horn solo at beginning of first movement.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Janacek: Jenufa*

Elisabeth Söderström (Jenufa), Wieslav Ochman (Laca), Eva Randová (Kostelnicka), Petr Dvorsky (Steva), Lucia Popp (Karolka), Marie Mrázová (Stařenka Buryjovka), Václav Zitek (Mill Foreman), Dalibor Jedlicka (Mayor), Ivana Mixová (Mayor's Wife), Vera Soukupová (Herdswoman), Jindra Pokorná (Barena), Jana Jonásová (Jano)

Wiener Philharmoniker & Wiener Staatsopernchor, Sir Charles Mackerras.

Recorded: Sofiensaal, Vienna, April 1982


----------



## Merl

Finished off with Simonov's spirited Mahler 1 from the Brilliant Classics set (I have abouit half of this hit and miss cycle). Some rough playing at times but it positively bounces in parts.


----------



## chill782002

The premiere recording of "The Planets", featuring the LSO conducted by the composer himself. Some of the tempos are quite different to other versions I've heard, the "Venus" is very slow and the "Jupiter" seems to speed up and then slow down again. However, I can only assume that this is what Holst intended. Sound is pretty good for an acoustic recording as well, one of the best pre-electric recordings I've heard, although Pristine probably take a lot of the credit for that. Also, it doesn't sound like the size of the orchestra was reduced to facilitate the recording as was often the case during the pre-electric period.


----------



## Omicron9

Today it's Haba's 4th quartet.


----------



## Barbebleu

Nicola Benedetti - Szymanowski Violin Concerto.


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 6.


----------



## pmsummer

DREAMS & PRAYERS
*Hildegard von Bingen, Mehmet Ali Sanhkol, Osvaldo Golijov, Ludwig van Beethoven*
A Far Cry
David Krakauer - clarinet
_
Crier Records_


----------



## Janspe

*G. Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E-flat major*
Staatskapelle Berlin, led by Pierre Boulez
Chor der Deutschen Staatsoper Berlin
Rundfunkchor Berlin
Aurelius Sängerknaben Calw
soloists: Twyla Robinson, Erin Wall, Michelle DeYoung, Simone Schröder, Johan Botha, Hanno Müller-Brachmann, Robert Holl, Adriane Queiroz









What an unbelievable masterpiece this symphony is! This time I listened to it while following the text simultaneously, and I've got to admit that Goethe's text is quite hard to grasp while concentrating on the music as well... But doing that made me understand the work so much better, so I'm happy I persevered! Now there's only _Das Lied von der Erde_ and the ninth and the tenth remaining.


----------



## WVdave

Placido Domingo, Sherrill Milnes ‎- Domingo Conducts Milnes! Milnes Conducts Domingo!
RCA ‎- ARL1-0122, Vinyl, 1973.


----------



## agoukass

Franz Joseph Haydn: 
Piano Sonatas (Hob. XVI: 44, 40, 41, 48, and 52)

Sviatoslav Richter, piano


----------



## Merl

Squeezed in one more on a final car journey today. I don't have much time for Bernstein but have always rated his Schumann cycle. Got through most of Symphony 3 whilst I was driving.


----------



## bharbeke

Schubert Masses 5 and 6 (Kay Johannsen and Frieder Bernius, respectively)

These were recommended somewhere on the site. They were fine and reverent, but each of them did have delightful Glorias (just the "Gloria in excelsis Deo" part in No. 5).


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 26: Mozart and Brahms

Erkki-Sven Tüür- Flamma(UK premiere)
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart- Sinfonia concertante in E flat major, K 364
Johannes Brahms- Symphony No 2 in D major

Vilde Frang, violin
Lawrence Power, viola

The Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen - Paavo Järvi

The Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen and its Artistic Director Paavo Järvi return to the Proms, joined by British violist Lawrence Power and Norwegian violinist Vilde Frang for Mozart’s genial Sinfonia concertante. Sitting somewhere between a concerto and a symphony, it’s a perfect showcase for the virtuosity of this ensemble and its sunny good humour offers a striking contrast to Erkki-Sven Tüür’s arresting Flamma – a vivid musical portrait of fire as both purifying force and agent of destruction.
Smoke clears and sunshine returns in Brahms’s optimistic Second Symphony, with its free-flowing melodies and irrepressible closing dance.

Reposted due to missing info.


----------



## agoukass

Sergei Rachmaninoff: Variations on a Theme by Corelli, Op. 42; 9 Etudes-tableaux, Op. 39

Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano


----------



## wkasimer

Beethoven Symphonies 1 & 2, Emanuel Krivine:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Missa Solemnis 
Leonore Kirschstein (Soprano), Jeanne Deroubaix (Contralto), Peter Schreier (Tenor) & Günther Morbach (Bass)
Günter Wand and the Orchestra & Choir of the Gürzenich of Cologne*

A phenomenal performance and a shocking omission from the RCA Set, thankfully released by Testament.

A well drilled core of singers and musicians come together magnificently here, with no weak links at all. The performers have such synergy, the singers (Choir & Soloist alike) and the orchestra perform as one single (magnificent) entity under the baton of Wand who grasps the spirit of the music from the very first note.

This recording is easily one of my favourites, it is a compelling performance indeed.


----------



## deprofundis

*Im listening to a new purchased Lobo & Maghalaes, duarte Lobo is of course is fameous requiem and Maghalaes Missa Dilecteus meus on Helios.And i will dabbled into some Schutz motets on alto records, than if im not knock out and insomnia kick in i will listen to Ockeghem collection the clerks group.
*
_Danke, arrigato, thank you, grazie, gracias i love you guys_ :tiphat:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J S:* _ Cédric Tiberghien (piano)_

Partita No. 2 in C minor, BWV826
Partita No. 3 in A minor, BWV827
Partita No. 4 in D major, BWV828


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano concertos 1 and 2


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms*: String Sextets Nos. 1 & 2

Renaud Capuçon, Christoph Koncz (violins), Gérard Caussé, Marie Chilemme (violas) & Gautier Capuçon, Clemens Hagen (cellos)


----------



## KenOC

Prokofiev Symphony No. 5, Netherlands RPO conducted by James Gaffigan. A good performance, on the radio. Certainly one of the 20th century's best symphonies.


----------



## Pugg

​ *Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy*: Die erste Walpurgisnacht op.60
Birgit Remmert, Jörg Dürmüller, Ruben Drole, Reinhard Mayr,
Zürcher Sing-Akademie, Musikkollegium Winterthur, Douglas Boyd


----------



## Merl

wkasimer said:


> Beethoven Symphonies 1 & 2, Emanuel Krivine:
> 
> View attachment 96463


I love this cycle. Strangely enough I'm playing his Brahms cycle, right now. Hope it's as great as the Beethoven one.


----------



## Pugg

​*Puccini: La Rondine*

Kiri Te Kanwa/ Placido Domingo et al

Lorin Maazel conducting.


----------



## Barbebleu

Janspe said:


> *G. Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E-flat major*
> Staatskapelle Berlin, led by Pierre Boulez
> Chor der Deutschen Staatsoper Berlin
> Rundfunkchor Berlin
> Aurelius Sängerknaben Calw
> soloists: Twyla Robinson, Erin Wall, Michelle DeYoung, Simone Schröder, Johan Botha, Hanno Müller-Brachmann, Robert Holl, Adriane Queiroz
> 
> View attachment 96458
> 
> 
> What an unbelievable masterpiece this symphony is! This time I listened to it while following the text simultaneously, and I've got to admit that Goethe's text is quite hard to grasp while concentrating on the music as well... But doing that made me understand the work so much better, so I'm happy I persevered! Now there's only _Das Lied von der Erde_ and the ninth and the tenth remaining.


It seems to me to be the least favoured of all Mahler's symphonies but, imo, it is in my top two along with the second.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: String Quartet No. 15 in D minor, K421
Divertimento in F major, K138
String Quartet No. 19 in C major, K465 'Dissonance'

Quatuor Ebène


----------



## Merl

Another one from the vaults......










Well my cover is the old one......


----------



## elgar's ghost

I disc each from a teacher and his student.

_Pensées Fugitives_ in F-minor (1902), _Scherzettino_ in G-minor (1902), _Moderato_ in E-minor (1903), _Three Sketches_ (1906), _Lament for Catherine_ (1915), _Three Improvisations for piano left-hand_ (1918) and Piano Sonata (1921-24):










_Phantasie Quartet_ for oboe, violin, viola and cello op.2 (1932), _Holiday Diary_ - suite for piano op.5 (1934), _Two Insect Pieces_ for oboe and piano WoO (1935), _Temporal Variations_ for oboe and piano WoO (1936), _Six Metamorphoses after Ovid_ for solo oboe op.49 (1951), _Night Piece (Notturno)_ for piano WoO (1963) and _Five Waltzes_ for piano WoO (1923-25 and 1969):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Kalkbrenner:* Piano Concerto No. 4 in A flat major, Op 127/ Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Op 61

Howard Shelley (piano & conductor)

Tasmanian Symphony Orchestra


----------



## jim prideaux

now listening again to Peter Maag and the Orchestra di Padova e del Veneto performing Beethoven's 3rd Symphony.......having listened to this repeatedly over the past few days the first movement in particular 'shines'......


----------



## Sonata

*Bartok-Bluebeard's Castle* in English


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms* : Sonata For Cello And Piano No.1 In E Minor, Op.38 / Sonata For Cello And Piano No.2 In F, Op.99

Pierre Fournier, Wilhelm Backhaus

*Bach*: Sonata No.1 In G Major For Viola Da Gamba & Harpsichord, BWV 1027
Pierre Fournier, Ernest Lush


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming:* Verismo Arias.


----------



## pmsummer

A LONDON SYMPHONY
_Original 1913 version of Symphony No. 2_
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
THE BANKS OF GREEN WILLOW
*George Butterworth*
London Symphony Orchestra
Richard Hickox - conductor

_Chandos_


----------



## Vasks

*Saariaho - Chateau de l'Ame (salonen/Sony)*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## wzg

I've finally entered the world of Richard Strauss tone poems. Watching Bruno Delepelaire playing Don Quixote...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Weber*: Der Freischütz

Gundula Janowitz (Agathe), Edith Mathis (Ännchen), Peter Schreier (Max), Theo Adam (Kaspar), Franz Crass (Hermit), Siegfried Vogel (Kuno), Bernd Weikl (Ottokar), Günther Leib (Kilian), Gerhard Paul (Zamiel)

Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Staatskapelle Dresden, Carlos Kleiber


----------



## MattB

*Michel Plasson et l'Ochestre du Capitole de Toulouse*

_Debussy: 3 Nocturnes/Printemps/La Mer_


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony 1: Frans Brüggen and Orchestra Of The 18th Century, 2011 live:


----------



## bharbeke

Bizet: Carmen (Karajan, Baltsa, Carrera, Berlin Philharmonic)

The opera remains good, and the overture is a can't-miss piece for any orchestra who is trying. I listened to this one with dialogue, partially because those sections were not labeled differently, and those parts sounded all right, too.

Singing and playing were admirable throughout the opera. Parts that stood out favorably for me in this version were "Votre toast, je peux vous le rendre," "Non, tu ne m'aimes pas!", "Suis-nous a travers la campagne," and "Les voici! les voici!"


----------



## agoukass

Rachmaninoff: Transcriptions, Polka de V. R., Etude Tableaux (Op. 39 No. 6) 
Short piano works by Tchaikovsky, Scriabin, Borodin, and Tausig.

Sergei Rachmaninoff, piano


----------



## bharbeke

*Munching on Some Bizet*

Bizet: Symphony No. 1 (Charles Munch, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra)

This symphony is great! Munch brings great liveliness and flow to the music. Movement 3 in particular is a bouncing little number that will get your toes tapping.


----------



## Janspe

*G. Bacewicz: Piano Quintets Nos. 1 & 2*
Krystian Zimerman, piano
Kaja Danczowska, violin
Agata Szymczewska, violin
Ryszard Groblewski, viola
Rafał Kwiatkowski, cello









Continuing on with Bacewicz's music. I really feel that her work should be more well-known! These quintets are both excellent pieces worthy of more performances and listeners - I'm so glad that Zimerman, with his string player friends, decided to record this album. There's a peculiar strength in Bacewicz expression that makes her music really arresting, I almost want to dig out the scores of these works and go through the piano parts with my admittedly amateur-level skills... Warmly recommended to everyone, honestly!


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 4


----------



## Judith

Been playing a lot of Saint Saens recently and just listened to 3rd Piano Concerto which I thought was full of melody. 

Performed by

Stephen Hough
CBSO
Conducted by Sakari Oramo

From the album "Complete Works for Piano & Orchestra 

Staying with Saint Saens as I 'm on a roll but changed to Violin

Violin Concerto no 3 in B Minor
Joshua Bell
Montreal Symphony Orchestra
Conducted by Charles Dutoit

Also some beautiful melodies and as ever Joshua performs it beautifully. Not expecting anything less lol.


----------



## Guest

Most of Rodrigo's guitar pieces are hard to play, but his "Elogio de Guitarra" is just off the charts hard! Very well recorded.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## agoukass

Sergei Rachmaninoff: Divine Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom

Moscow Chamber Choir 
Vladimir Minin, conductor


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 27: Ella and Dizzy: A Centenary Tribute

Celebrate the centenary of jazz legends Ella Fitzgerald and Dizzy Gillespie. Grammy Award-winning vocalist Dianne Reeves and trumpeter James Morrison perform their greatest hits, from the Great American Songbook to Gillespie’s bebop beats.

Dianne Reeves, singer

James Morrison, trumpet

James Morrison Trio

BBC Concert Orchestra - John Mauceri

Described by The New York Times as 'the most admired jazz diva since the heyday of Sarah Vaughan, Ella Fitzgerald and Billie Holiday', Dianne Reeves is joined by virtuoso trumpeter James Morrison to pay a double tribute to Ella Fitzgerald and Dizzy Gillespie in the centenary year of their births.
Conducted by Broadway musical and Hollywood movie-score legend John Mauceri, the celebrations contrast the Great American Songbook, which played a key role in Fitzgerald’s live and recording career, with the bebop and Afro-Latin sounds in which Gillespie excelled.


----------



## Manxfeeder

ldiat said:


>


My first thought was, how can that nice lady on the left make such rude noises?

I think I saw the guy with the glasses in the Star Wars cantina, and he was playing them same instrument.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## elgar's ghost

R. Strauss and Mahler side by side part one.

Violin Concerto in D-minor op.8 (1882), Horn Concerto no.1 in E-flat op.11 (1883), _Burleske_ in D-minor for piano and orchestra WoO (1886) and _Aus Italien_ - symphonic fantasy for large orchestra op.16 (1887):










Symphony no.1 in D (1887-88) and Symphony no.2 (1888-94):








***

(*** similar artwork but my copy is the re-issue on Sony)


----------



## Malx

Sibelius, String Quartet Op56 + Smetana, String Quartets Nos 1 & 2 - Dante Quartet.









The String Quartet repertoire contains so many treasures, many of which I've yet to discover.
The Dante Quartet play these works with determination, yet with a gentle touch when required - an excellent disc.


----------



## bharbeke

Mahler: Symphony No.1 "Titan" (Blomstedt, London Philharmonic Orchestra)

Great symphony and performance, but it had a little too much audience noise for my taste.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vivaldi Op. 8 Concertos 1-6 by: L'Arte dell'Arco:


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 1 (Yusuke Kikuchi)

So far, so good! This is the best I've heard of the 1st sonata.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Paavo Jarvi with Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra performing Sibelius Symphony # 2 & Tubin Symphony #5.


----------



## agoukass

Antonio Vivaldi: The Four Seasons (Op. 8 Nos. 1-4)

Gidon Kremer, violin
London Symphony Orchestra / Claudia Abbado, conductor


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Partitas (Gould); Rameau: Grand Motets (Christie); Haydn: Piano Sonatas (Fou Ts'ong)


----------



## Guest

bharbeke said:


> Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 1 (Yusuke Kikuchi)
> 
> So far, so good! This is the best I've heard of the 1st sonata.


He doesn't seem well known in the West, which is a pity as he's a wonderful pianist and musician.


----------



## Janspe

*G. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde*
Wiener Philharmoniker, led by Pierre Boulez
Michael Schade, tenor
Violeta Urmana, mezzo-soprano









Listening to all of Mahler's symphonies - and yes, I count this work among the symphonies! - within a few days is an interesting experience. The way that Mahler's style changes becomes so apparent, it felt almost shocking to listen to this wonderful, incredible work... This is music that touches deeply, in a very mysterious way. The looming end of this project feels heavy on my shoulders, I don't want it to end!


----------



## Biwa

Brande champanje
Scheidt: Veni Creator SSWV 153
Buxtehude: Präludium in d BuxWV 140; Te Deum BuxWV 218
Bach: Choralfantasie BWV 1128 "Wo Gott der Herr nicht bei uns hält"; Toccata, Adagio & Fuge BWV 564
Mozart / Luchterhandt: Variationen KV 265 über "Ah vous dirais-je Mamam"; Andante & Variationen KV 501
Böhm: Variationen über "Wer nur den lieben Gott lässt walten"

Agnes Luchterhandt & Thiemo Janssen / Arp-Schnitger-Orgel Norden
Sven Neumann (Trommel & Schellen-Tambourin)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Janspe said:


> The looming end of this project feels heavy on my shoulders, I don't want it to end!


Well, it doesn't have to end. Now you can start comparing Tennstedt to Bernstein to Bertini to Abbado . . . I could go on.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concertos Nos. 21 and 23.*

Robert Casadesus with Szell/Cleveland.

Well, to think I didn't like his interpretations when I first heard them. Fortunately, someone on TC encouraged me to give a second listen. I'm not ashamed to admit I was wrong.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahler Symphony 5: Gary Bertini , Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester:


----------



## Pugg

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray

For the Saturday Symphony tradition


----------



## Pugg

distantprommer said:


> Prom 27: Ella and Dizzy: A Centenary Tribute
> 
> Celebrate the centenary of jazz legends Ella Fitzgerald and Dizzy Gillespie. Grammy Award-winning vocalist Dianne Reeves and trumpeter James Morrison perform their greatest hits, from the Great American Songbook to Gillespie's bebop beats.
> 
> Dianne Reeves, singer
> 
> James Morrison, trumpet
> 
> James Morrison Trio
> 
> BBC Concert Orchestra - John Mauceri
> 
> Described by The New York Times as 'the most admired jazz diva since the heyday of Sarah Vaughan, Ella Fitzgerald and Billie Holiday', Dianne Reeves is joined by virtuoso trumpeter James Morrison to pay a double tribute to Ella Fitzgerald and Dizzy Gillespie in the centenary year of their births.
> Conducted by Broadway musical and Hollywood movie-score legend John Mauceri, the celebrations contrast the Great American Songbook, which played a key role in Fitzgerald's live and recording career, with the bebop and Afro-Latin sounds in which Gillespie excelled.


I've recorded this one from the BBC last night.


----------



## Pugg

> The looming end of this project feels heavy on my shoulders, I don't want it to end!


For Das Lied, try Klemperer with Ludwig and Wunderlich


----------



## Pugg

​
*
Beethoven*: Triple Concerto for Piano, Violin, and Cello in C major, Op. 56
Itzhak Perlman (violin), Yo-Yo Ma (cello)

Fantasia for Piano, Chorus and Orchestra in C minor, Op. 80

Chor der Deutschen Staatsoper

Daniel Barenboim (piano & conductor)

Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony 6 by Willem Mengelberg and the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra 1937:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

​*Ketelbey* conducted by John Lanchbery.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## bioluminescentsquid

An excellent new video of Kazuki playing Buxtehude on the transept organ in St. James in Lubeck, built in the mid 15th (!) century and supplemented with some wonderfully keen stops by Stellwagen in the 17th century. I heard this organ not too long ago; such a wondrous sound!


----------



## Haydn man

For this weeks Saturday Symphony


----------



## Pugg

​*Smetana*: Ma vlast

Karel Ančerl


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Mozart*: Arias.
Eleanor Steber.


----------



## Pugg

*Thomas* : Hamlet

Sherrill Milnes (Hamlet), Dame Joan Sutherland (Ophélie), James Morris (Claudius), Barbara Conrad (Gertrude), Arwel Huw Morgan (Polonius), Gösta Winbergh (Laerte), Philip Gelling (Horatio), Keith Leiws (Marcellus), Peyo Garazzi (First Gravedigger), Joseph Rouleau (Second Gravedigger)

Welsh National Opera Orchestra & Chorus of the Welsh National Opera, Richard Bonynge


----------



## elgar's ghost

R. Strauss and Mahler side by side part two.

_Don Juan_ - tone poem op.20 (1888), _Macbeth_ - tone poem op.23 (1886-88 - rev. by 1890), _Tod und Verklärung, (Death and Transfiguration)_ - tone poem op.24 (1888-89), _Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche (Till Eulenspeigel's Merry Pranks)_ - tone poem op.28 (1894-95) and _Also sprach Zarathustra (Thus Spoke Zarathustra)_ - tone poem op.30 (1896):










Symphony no.3 (1893-96):


----------



## chill782002

My favourite of Elgar's symphonies and I particularly enjoy this performance.


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven*: Piano Sonatas Nos. 29 & 26 
( analogue recording)


----------



## Andolink

*Salvatore Sciarrino*: _Giorno velato presso il lago nero_, for violin and orchestra


----------



## eljr

Bruno Weil / Cappella Coloniensis
Carl Maria von Weber: Abu Hassan; Symphony No. 1

Release Date October 13, 2003
Genre
Classical
Styles
Opera
Symphony


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-3rd Symphony performed by Harnoncourt and the COE.

from the highly acclaimed cycle (and rightly so) but I cannot imagine this impressive recording replacing Maag's in my affections.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel*: Piano concertos.
Zimerman/ Boulez


----------



## Andolink

*Luigi Boccherini*: _6 Sonatas for keyboard and obbligato violin, Op. 5_


----------



## Pugg

​*Paganini*: Violin Concertos No.1 and 2

Accardo / Dutoit.


----------



## Guest

Berlioz Symphony Fantastique Colin Davis


----------



## Janspe

*G. Bacewicz: 2 études*
Ewa Kupiec, piano









On a side note: does it annoy anyone else how often composers' names are misspelled on album covers, booklet notes and music reviews? It's Gra*ż*yna, not Grazyna. The same happens all the time with other composers too, like Bartók, Dvořák, Lutosławski and the like. Not to mention names of artists! Really pisses me off. I mean, especially in today's world it's ridiculously easy to just go to Wikipedia, for example, and copy the correct spelling - like I just did.


----------



## Vasks

*Bortnyansky - Overture to "Le fils-rival" (Korsakov/MCA)
Alyabiev - Variations on the theme "The Cossack on the Danube" (Rudin/Fuga Libera)
Rubinstein - Symphony #5 (Andreescu/Marco Polo)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Graener*: Suite, Op. 19 for Piano Trio
Kammermusikdichtung, Op. 20 for Piano Trio
Piano Trio, Op. 61
Theodor-Storm-Musik, Op. 93 for Piano Trio & Baritone

Albrecht Poehl (baritone)

Hyperion-Trio


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Moonlight Sonata.*


----------



## Pugg

*Puccini* : Madama Butterfly

Leontyne Price (Cio Cio San), Richard Tucker (Pinkerton), Philip Maero (Sharpless), Rosalind Elias (Suzuki), Anna di Stasio (Kate Pinkerton), Piero de Palma (Goro), Robert Kerns (Il principe Yamadori), Virgilio Carbonari (Lo zio Bonzo), Arturo La Porta (Il commissario imperiale), Leo Pudis (Yakusidè), Mario Rinaudo (L'ufficiale de Registro), Fernanda Cadoni (La madre di Cio Cio San), Gianna Lollini (La zia), Silvia Bertona (Le cugina)

RCA Italiana Opera Orchestra & Chorus, Erich Leinsdorf


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Kodály, Psalmus Hungaricus*

This is an unexpected surprise at the back of the Solti Bartók box set. It is a historic recording, so the sound is mono, but the performance is energetic. I was surprised to hear the text in English.


----------



## jim prideaux

Martinu 2nd Symphony performed by Belohlavek and the BBC S.O.


----------



## Janspe

*G. Mahler: Symphony No. 9 in D major*
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, led by Pierre Boulez









The magnificent ninth! No comments, really... The beautiful melody of the slower section in the Rondo-Burleske movement just melts my heart every time, and the concluding Adagio is of course one the most amazing finales ever written.


----------



## Judith

jim prideaux said:


> Beethoven-3rd Symphony performed by Harnoncourt and the COE.
> 
> from the highly acclaimed cycle (and rightly so) but I cannot imagine this impressive recording replacing Maag's in my affections.


Was listening to this same symphony from the same cycle the other day and mine makes a change from Simon Rattle and Vienna Philharmonic!!


----------



## Guest

The lovely sonata for flute and piano Poulenc and Syrinx Debussy


----------



## WVdave

Tagging along with my wife earlier this week on a trip to our local Habitat for Humanity Restore, found a trio of old Placido Domingo LP's -- two of duets with Sherrill Milnes and one noted below for 50 cents each! A few months ago, I would have never given them a second look -- but TC has recently helped to expand my musical interest -- and for that, I thank you!

Placido Domingo, London Symphony Orchestra* ‎- Domingo Sings Caruso
RCA Red Seal ‎- LSC 3251, Vinyl, 1972.


----------



## Judith

Grieg

Cello Sonata in A Minor
Steven Isserlis
Stephen Hough

There is quite a bit of the Piano Concerto embedded in this sonata.

Wanted something soothing as feeling really tired and this sonata is lovely.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Cherubini: String Quartet No. 6*

*Melos Quartet*


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Stravinsky: Petroushka, conducted by Dorati/Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra on Mercury Living Presence lp.
Dvorak: Symphony No.7, cond. by Dorati London Symphony on Mercury Living Presence lp.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Traverso said:


> Berlioz Symphony Fantastique Colin Davis


Better, I feel, than Davis' other performance with the London Symphony.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Pugg said:


> ​*Smetana*: Ma vlast
> 
> Karel Ančerl


Ancerl's sensitive performance is my favorite among all Ma Vlasts.


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 28: National Youth Orchestra of Great Britain

Some of the UK's finest young musical talent, directed by composer and conductor Thomas Adès, in a bold programme of works that push the orchestra to its technical and sonic limits.
Adès's own Polaris, subtitled 'A Voyage for Orchestra', takes inspiration from the North Star, conjuring a vast interstellar landscape that unfolds from a simple piano theme into a massive sonic spiral.
Francisco Coll’s Mural, tonight receiving its London premiere, is another richly textured, large-scale work – a ‘grotesque symphony, in which Dionysus meets Apollo’. The concert’s climax is Stravinsky’s ballet score The Rite of Spring, whose frenzied rhythms and provocative harmonies prompted a legendary riot at its Paris premiere.

Francisco Coll- Mural (London premiere)
Thomas Adès- Polaris
Igor Stravinsky- The Rite of Spring

National Youth Orchestra of Great Britain - Thomas Adès


----------



## Malx

A little earlier today I revisited some Re-discovery downloads:

Schubert, Symphonies Nos 4 & 5 - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Dean Dixon.









Mozart, Divertimentos - Saar Chamber Orchestra, Karl Ristenpart.


----------



## Malx

Schubert, Piano Sonata No13 - Janina Fialkowska.

This is a download I got a few years ago and to my shame hadn't listened to!
I am pleased to say I am impressed by the playing - lyrical, slightly understated and certainly not showy, but in this particular sonata it works extremely well for this listener.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Previously: Wilhelm Furtwängler & the Berlin Philharmonic
Live in Berlin: The Complete RIAS Recordings
CD2: 
- Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
- Beethoven: Violin Concerto (Yehudi Menuhin - Violin)
- J.S. Bach: Orchestral Suite No.3*

A fantastic disc, chosen primarily for the Violin Conerto as I am less familiar with the piece than I would like. The Mendelssohn and Bach impress just as much as the Concerto.

Furtwängler and his Berlin forces perform beautifully in wonderful sound (hard to believe the recordings were made from concerts performed in 1947-8), Furtwängler's distinct feel for the music goes straight for the musical core. This distinct quality doesn't impose a template sound however - each performance is true to the respective Composer.

*Presently: Robert Schumann: Symphonies Nos.1 & 4
Wilhelm Furtwängler & the Vienna Philharmonic (No.1) and Berlin Philharmonic (No.4)
CD51: Wilhelm Furtwängler - The Legacy*

A phenomenal pair of performances and a tantalising glimpse into what a full cycle might have been.

These recordings rank extremely highly for me, sitting alongside my favourite performances by Sawallisch and Boult to name but two.

A fantastic way to spend the evening.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vivaldi, Beatus Vir*

This was recorded with a nice sense of space and acoustic reverb, which enhance these double-choir pieces.


----------



## Manxfeeder

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Previously: Wilhelm Furtwängler & the Berlin Philharmonic
> Live in Berlin: The Complete RIAS Recordings
> *


*

I'm listening to the Beethoven Violin Concerto. The MP3 for this set is only $15 on Amazon. My pulse is quickening.*


----------



## Malx

Haydn, Symphonies Nos 67 & 68 - AAM, Hogwood.









Wonderful music beautifully played - nothing more needs to be said.


----------



## Blancrocher

Faure - Piano Quintets (Domus/Marwood); Mussorgsky/Ravel and Stravinsky: Pictures and Rite (Muti); Beethoven: Diabelli Variations and opp. 13, 27/2, and 57 (Barenboim)


----------



## Malx

Taneyev, Piano Quintet in G minor Op30 - Piers Lane & Goldner String Quartet.

A huge work that seems to have a bit of Brahms about it. When it comes to chamber music that's no bad thing in my opinion.


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay tonight i'm listening to Cyprien de Rores and Padovano on Huelgas ensemble fabuleous, what ii have other than this new to listen hmm well let's check it out please, Les Chateaux de la Loire, Le chants des abbayes, Jacopo da Bologna 2 albums ,nice hmm
and i would like to concluded by saying the followings i love my friends here on talk classical and me hater ye shawll perrish hahaha(deprofundis toss in a crepoids joke) than i toss in another funfactor im growing more and more déphasé et blazé translate this please nihiliste et misantrophe, translate please in french it sounds funnier.Havee a good night ,and op and admin jeez spare me stop persecution if you are good christian or tolerant benevolant atheist or agnostic, please folks take care:angel:

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Haydn67 said:


> Better, I feel, than Davis' other performance with the London Symphony.


There is also a recording with the Vienna Philharmonic.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvořák *: Slavonic Dances.
Anatal Dorati conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​Whilst waiting for his new recording with *Chopin*: Danill Trifonov.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart: Requiem.*
Karl Böhm leading the V.P and soloist.


----------



## Pugg

​*Leopold Mozart.* Symphonies 
L.M.P conduted by Matthias Bambert


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: Songs without Words.

Javier Perianes (piano)


----------



## Pugg

*Lecocq*: La Fille de Madame Angot

Mady Mesplé (Clariette), Bernard Sinclair (Ange Pitou), Charles Burles (Pomponnet), Christiane Stutzmann (Mademoiselle Lange), Michel Roux (Larivaudiere/Buteux/Le Cabaretier)

Choeur Opéra de Paris, Paris Opera-Comique Orchestra, Jean Doussard conducting.


----------



## elgar's ghost

R. Strauss and Mahler side by side part three.

_Don Quixote _ - _Fantastic Variations on a Theme of Knightly Character_ for orchestra op.35 (1897-98), _Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life)_ tone poem op.40 (1898), _Symphonia Domestica_ tone poem op.53 (1903) and _Dance of the Seven Veils_ from the opera _Salome_ op.54 (1904-05):










Symphony no.4 (1899-1901) and Symphony no.5 (1901-02):


----------



## ST4

*Beethoven - Violin Concerto*


----------



## jim prideaux

I am currently spending some time listening with 'due care and attention' to the two Beethoven symphonies with which I am now less familiar...the 4th and the 8th-performed by Harnoncourt and the Chamber Orchestra of Europe.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*: Goldberg variations.
Alexandre Tharaud


----------



## Pugg

​
*Stamitz*: Wind Symphonies

Consortium Classicum.


----------



## Judith

jim prideaux said:


> I am currently spending some time listening with 'due care and attention' to the two Beethoven symphonies with which I am now less familiar...the 4th and the 8th-performed by Harnoncourt and the Chamber Orchestra of Europe.


Love the fourth, not so familiar with eighth.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Found an unusual arrangement on youtube


----------



## Guest

Weber clarinet concerto No.1 concertino Op.26 & Rossini theme and variations Gervase de Peyer


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*: Violin Concerto in D minor, BWV1052
Concerto for Oboe & Violin in C minor, BWV1060
Ray Still (oboe)
Violin Concerto in G minor, BWV1056

_Itzhak Perlman_ (violin)

Israel Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Sonata

I had forgotten how much I enjoyed Gluck  This my first time listening to this particular Gluck opera and I'm really enjoying it. I loaded up my other Gluck operas onto my iPod and will get back into enjoying this fine composer!


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin*: Cello Sonata/* Franck*: Sonata in A

Jacqueline Du Pré / Daniel Barenboim.


----------



## Vasks

*Cimarosa - Overture to "Li due Baroni di Roccazzurra" (Rojatti/Nuova Era)
F. J. Haydn - Piano Sonata #29 (McCabe/London)
W. A. Mozart - Symphony #20 (Mackerras/Telarc)*


----------



## crmoorhead

Britten - Gloriana (Mackerras)
Lehar - Die Lustige Witwe (Gardiner, Vienna Phil.)
Verdi - Un Ballo in Maschera (Muti, Domingo)

Just discovered the city library in Stuttgart where I am currently staying has an amazing opera selection.


----------



## Andolink

*Witold Lutosławski*: _Piano Concerto_ & _Symphony No. 2_


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Septet Op.20


----------



## opus55

Mahler: Symphony No. 9
London Philharmonic Orchestra|Klaus Tennstedt


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Music by electric guitar hero Terje Rypdal, more known for jazz on ECM.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Idomeneo, K366*
Wieslaw Ochman (Idomeneo), Edith Mathis (Ilia), Julia Varady (Elettra), Peter Schreier (Idamante), Hermann Winkler (Arbace), Eberhard Büchner (Gran Sacerdote), Siegfried Vogel (La Voce)

Rundfunkchor Leipzig & Staatskapelle Dresden, Karl Böhm.


----------



## elgar's ghost

R. Strauss and Mahler side by side part four.

Waltzes from the opera _Der Rosenkavalier_ op.59 - arr. R. Kempe (orig. 1909-10), _Symphonic Fragment_ from the ballet _Josephslegende_ op.63 (1912-14) and _Eine Alpensinfonie_ - tone poem op.64 (1915):










Symphony no.6 in A-minor (1903-04 - rev. 1906) and Symphony no.7 (1904-05 - rev. 1906-08):


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Violin Concerto by Ørjan Matre (born 1979), Norwegian composer and winner of "Spellemannsprisen" 2015 for this recording.


----------



## jim prideaux

van Immerseel and Anima Eterna performing Beethoven's 3rd Symphony.


----------



## distantprommer

Opera at the Proms tonight.

Prom 29: Mussorgsky – Khovanshchina

Shot through with noble melodies, Mussorgsky's 'national music drama' weaves a darkly tangled political web in which Russia herself is the casualty. Caught between reformists and continuity, the nation struggles to find peace, and the conflict leads only to death in the opera’s shattering climax.
Semyon Bychkov conducts the BBC Symphony Orchestra and an international cast, including mezzo-soprano Elena Maximova as the enigmatic Marfa.

Programme
Modest Mussorgsky
Khovanshchina (orch. Dmitry Shostakovich)
(concert performance; sung in Russian)

Ante Jerkunica, Ivan Khovansky
Christopher Ventris, Andrey Khovansky
Vsevolod Grivnov, Golitsin
Elena Maximova, Marfa
Ain Anger, Dosifey
George Gagnidze, Shaklovity
Jennifer Rhys-Davies, Susanna
Norbert Ernst, Scribe
Anush Hovhannisyan, Emma
Colin Judson, Kuzka

Schola Cantorum of The Cardinal Vaughan Memorial School
Tiffin Boys’ Choir
BBC Singers
Slovak Philharmonic Choir

BBC Symphony Orchestra - Semyon Bychkov


----------



## opus55

Rontgen: Piano Sonata in A
Mark Anderson


----------



## trimetilhexano

Another weekend and another Beethoven symphony cycle. This weekend: Arturo Toscanini - NBC Symhony Orchestra (1939) on Naxos.
Also includes:Overtures (Fidelio; Coriolan; Egmont; Leonore 1,2 and 3; Creatures of Prometheus)
Choral Fantasy
Septet in E flat, op 20 arr Toscanini
Comentaries by Gene Hamilton








Last week Beethoven symphony cycle: Antal Dorati - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## trimetilhexano

András Schiff is coming to Santiago, Chile in two weeks to play the first Book of Bach's WTC. So excited


----------



## Guest

On the TT--one of the most realistic guitar recordings I have ever heard. Great demo material in addition to great playing and music! (It's long out of print...)


----------



## pmsummer

MISHIMA
_Film Music_
*Philip Glass*
Kronos Quartet
A Contracted Ensemble of Musicians
Michael Reisman - conductor
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## pmsummer

VALE OF TEARS
_A Minnesinger's Songs and Interludes_
*Neidhart von Reuental*
Ensemble Leones
Marc Lewon - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 6 and 7 (Yusuke Kikuchi)

These are fantastic renditions of the sonatas! His prestos are sufficiently fast but are always under control.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: piano concertos 21/22
Geza Anda



Elina Garanca


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: Lieder.

Disc 1
Elly Ameling.


----------



## Guest

Wonderful playing and sound. (His CDs are rather pricey, so I bought a hi-res file from Presto Classical at about 1/3 the price of a CD!)


----------



## KenOC

Gabriela Ortiz, "Atlas Pumas," a chamber piece in three movements. Interesting!










Here it is on YouTube.


----------



## Pugg

​*Auber*: Fra Diavolo

Giuseppe Campora (Fra Diavolo), Cecilia Fusco (Zerlina), Marco Stecci (Lord Cockburn), Margaret Simoncini (Lady Pamela), Romano Grigolo (Lorenzo), Vito Susca (Matteo), Alfredo Mariotti (Giacomo), Paola Mazzotta (Beppo)

*Donizetti*:La figlia del reggimento

Anna Maccianti (Marie), Ugo Benelli (Tonio), Alfredo Mariotti (Sulpice), Flora Rafanelli (La Maquise), Enzo Viaro (Hortensius), Vito Susca (Caporale)

Teatro Comunale 'Giuseppe Verdi' Trieste Philharmonic Chorus, Teatro Comunale 'Giuseppe Verdi' Trieste Philharmonic Orchestra, Arturo Basile


----------



## Tallisman

What a wonderful, inventive composer Scarlatti was. Much easier listening than endless fugues (I still love you Bach)


----------



## elgar's ghost

R. Strauss and Mahler side by side part five.

_Le bourgeois gentilhomme_ - orchestral suite after the play by Molière op.60 (1911-17), Waltzes from _Schlagobers (Whipped Cream)_ - a ballet in two acts op.70 (1921-22), _Tanzsuite aus Klavierstücken von François Couperin (Dance suite from keyboard pieces by François Couperin)_ for small orchestra WoO (1923), _Parergon zur Symphonia Domestica_ for piano left-hand and orchestra op.73 (1925) and _Panathenäenzug (Panathenaic Games)_ - symphonic study for piano left-hand and orchestra op.74 (1925):










Symphony no.8 in E-flat (1906) and _Das Lied von der Erde (The Song of the Earth)_ (1908-09):


----------



## ST4

Beethoven - Piano Sonata no 12


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cherubini*: Cantatas

Clytemnestre
Maïlys de Villoutrey (soprano)
La Mort de Mirabeau: trois choeurs
Nicolas Boulanger (Cabanis), Francois Eckert (Le Marck)

Circé

Ursula Eittinger (Circé)

Amphion
Andreas Karasiak (tenor)
Maïlys de Villoutreys, Ursula Eittinger & Andreas Karasiak

Kölner Academie, Michael Alexander Willens


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn:*

Symphony in C, H.I No.30 "Alleluja"/ Symphony in D, H.I No.31 - "Horn Signal"/ Symphony in C, H.I No.32/ Symphony in C, H.I No.33

Philharmonia Hungarica, Antal Dorati


----------



## distantprommer

The first of two Proms todays, on now:
Proms at ... Cadogan Hall, PCM 04

Johann Adolf Hasse- Adagio and Fugue in G minor
Giovanni Benedetto Platti- Cello Concerto in D major
Antonio Vivaldi- Cello Concerto in A minor, RV 419
Georg Philipp Telemann- Divertimento in B flat major
Luigi Boccherini- Cello Concerto in D major, G479

Edgar Moreau, cello

Il Pomo d’Oro - Maxim Emelyanyche

Still in his early twenties, French cellist Edgar Moreau is already making his mark with the exuberant virtuosity of his playing. Here he joins the Baroque ensemble Il Pomo d’Oro for a programme focusing on 18th-century concertos.


----------



## Sonata

Makropulos Case by Janacek. Performed in English and conducted by Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 6 "Pathetique"
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss*: Four Last Songs.
Renée Fleming.


----------



## Guest

Purcell Dido & Aeneas Andrew Parrott


----------



## Vasks

*Flagello - A Goldoni Overture (Amos/Vox)
Persichetti - Piano Sonata #7 (Burleson/New World)
Moravec - Scherzo for Piano Trio (Trio Solisti/Arabesque)
Moe - Flex Time (Macomber/Naxos)
Perle - Concertino for Piano, Winds & Timpani (Goode/Nonesuch)*


----------



## Merl

Highly symphonic day.......in this order:

Symphonies 7&8









Symphonies 1&4









Symphony 4









Symphonies 8&6


----------



## Pugg

*Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice*​
Agnes Baltsa (Orfeo), Margaret Marshall (Euridice), Edita Gruberova (Amor)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus & Philharmonia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## bharbeke

Mozart: Symphony No. 35 "Haffner" (Iona Brown, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields)

This is Mozart music at its best. Brown's version matches the amazing version done by Abbado and Orchestra Mozart.


----------



## Andolink

*Gabriel Fauré*: _Nine Préludes Op. 103_
Paul Crossley, piano


----------



## pmsummer

FORQUERAY
_Pieces de viole avec la basse continuë_
*Antoine Forqueray & Jean-Baptiste Forqueray*
Paolo Pandolfo - viola de gamba
Guido Balestracci - viola de gamba
Rolf Lislevand - theorbo & baroque guitar
Eduardo Egüez - theorbo & baroque guitar
Guido Morini - harpsichord
_
Glossa Cabinet_


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Haydn:*
> 
> Symphony in C, H.I No.30 "Alleluja"/ Symphony in D, H.I No.31 - "Horn Signal"/ Symphony in C, H.I No.32/ Symphony in C, H.I No.33
> 
> Philharmonia Hungarica, Antal Dorati


Really like #31 and #32, especially the "Horn Signal" (#31). Dorati gives very fine performances of both.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

opus55 said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 9
> London Philharmonic Orchestra|Klaus Tennstedt


Along with Kubelik's, one of the best all around sets, I feel, of The Complete Mahler Symphonies.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Anton Bruckner: Symphony No.8
Klaus Tennstedt & the London Philharmonic Orchestra*

I haven't listened to Bruckner for some time and this recording - Tennstedt's studio recording for EMI was sitting on the shelf slightly askew as though asking to be played. Who am I to disagree :lol:

I have always enjoyed Tennstedt's Bruckner - usually the LPO live recordings (the Third being an exception with one of the NDR orchestras - I forget which) but this too is excellent. His Bruckner tends to be overlooked due to his gifts for Mahler's Symphonies which is a shame. He sits comfortably with Furtwängler, Wand, Skrowaczewski, Celibidache and Jochum for my tastes - not the top but very close indeed.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Traverso said:


> There is also a recording with the Vienna Philharmonic.:tiphat:


I wasn't aware of it. Thanks very much.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Brahms: Sextet No.1 For Strings, opus 18, performed by Menuhin and Masters violins/Aronowitz and Wallfisch violas/Gendron and Simpson cellos on EMI lp.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Haydn: Symphonies 20, 21, 22 from Dorati set with the Philharmonia Hungarica on Decca lps.


----------



## elgar's ghost

R. Strauss and Mahler side by side - sixth and final part.

Horn Concerto no.2 in E-flat WoO (1942), _Metamorphosen_ - study for 23 solo strings WoO (1944-45), Concerto in D for oboe and small orchestra WoO (1945) and _Duet Concertino_ in F for clarinet and bassoon with string orchestra WoO (1946-47):










Symphony no.9 (1908-09) and Symphony no.10 in F-sharp (1910 inc.):


----------



## distantprommer

The second of today's Proms.
*Prom 30: Walton - Belshazzar's Feast*

Ludwig van Beethoven- Symphony No 1 in C major
Sergei Prokofiev- Seven, They Are Seven
William Walton- Belshazzar's Feast

David Butt Philip, tenor
James Rutherford, baritone

National Youth Choir of Great Britain
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra - Kirill Karabits

A concert of musical legends and fairy tale. Based on an ancient Mesopotamin text, Prokofiev's 1917 mini-cantata Seven, They Are Seven is a disquieting work that conjures both the fantasies and the realities of the Russian Revolution.
Divine wrath crashes down upon Mesopotamia in Walton's choral spectacular Belshazzar's Feast - whose premiere in 1931 was conducted by Malcolm Sargent, later chief conductor of the Proms - while morality gets altogether more ambiguous in Strauss's richly scored fairy-tale allegory Die Frau ohne Schatten ('The Woman Without a Shadow').


----------



## Guest

Martinu String quartets 2,4,5 Kocian Quartet


----------



## Guest

On the TT an all-tube analog recording--superb sound and is quite a thrilling performance.


----------



## Malx

Bacewicz, Sonata de camera & Violin Sonata No3 - Lydia Mordkovitch & Ian Fountain.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Haydn67 said:


> Better, I feel, than Davis' other performance with the London Symphony.


Whew! I just checked out my disc, and it's the right one.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*

Well, to be honest, I had to interrupt this to place a call, and now I'm listening to Brandenburg Concerto No. 1 on the hold music. At least the first three minutes. Over and over again.


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 "Emperor" (Van Cliburn, Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra)

This is so good that I felt like time was moving too fast when I was listening to it. I wanted more! There are many outstanding versions of this concerto, but Van Cliburn's is one of the absolute best.

Rossini: The Barber of Seville (Gui, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra)

Victoria de los Angeles is wonderful as Rosina. The first three highlights listed below are the best versions I have yet heard of those pieces.

overture
"Largo al factotum"
"Una voce poco fa"
"Fortunati affetti miei"
"A un dottor della mia sorte"
"Ma signor...ma un dottor"
"Contro un chor che accende amore"
"Buona sera, mio signore"
"Il vecchiotto cerca moglie"

Is there a short, snappy name for the style of big high note that she sings at the end of "Una voce poco fa"? I really like the effect that is achieved there.


----------



## Janspe

*G. Mahler: Symphony No. 10 in F-sharp minor*
Wiener Philharmoniker, led by Daniel Harding









As Boulez never recorded the tenth apart from the opening _Adagio_ - a pity! - I had to go for another recording. First time ever listening to the whole thing... I don't really know why I've stayed away from this piece for so long. If I listen to stuff like Mozart's Requiem and Bartók's viola concerto, both less complete than this piece, surely I can't let the unfinishedness bother. I need to revisit this great symphony soon!

And so my Mahler symphony cycle comes to its end. What a ride! I think I have to continue with Bruckner in order to reach similar levels of cosmic grandeur...


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Victorian Concert Overtures
David Lloyd-Jones & the English Northern Philharmonia*

This wonderful recording features:

Chevy Chase by George MacFarren (1813-1887)
Romeo & Juliet Op.86 by Hugo Pierson (1815-1883)
Macbeth by Sir Arthur Sullivan (1842-1900)
Prospero by Frederick Corder (1852-1932)
Froissart Op.19 by Sir Edward Elgar (1857-1934)
Overture to an Unwritten Tragedy - Sir Hubert Parry (1848-1619)
Britannia - A Nautical Overture Op.52 - Sir Alexander MacKenzie (1847-1935)


----------



## Bertali

Just got this used copy today in perfect condition for no money at all (25 Swedish krona) €2.60










*Antonio Vivaldi
Le quatro stagioni*
_1981_

*Gidon Kremer*_ (violin)_
*London Symphony Orchestra
Claudio ABbado

:clap:





*​


----------



## Manxfeeder

Janspe said:


> And so my Mahler symphony cycle comes to its end. What a ride! I think I have to continue with Bruckner in order to reach similar levels of cosmic grandeur...


With Bruckner, you reach the levels of cosmic grandeur and get to stay there.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*

Listening on Amazon Prime Music.


----------



## pmsummer

AVE MARIS STELLA
_Missa 'Ave Maris Stella', Marian Motets_
*Josquin Desprez*
Weser-Renaissance Bremen
Manfred Cordes - director

_CPO / Radio Bremen_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphonies Nos. 3 and 8*

These are well-recorded, energetic, and well done.


----------



## opus55

Haydn67 said:


> Along with Kubelik's, one of the best all around sets, I feel, of The Complete Mahler Symphonies.


I bought this set used and unfortunately many discs skip. I think I will buy another set new.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Feldman, Chorus and Instruments II, Christian Wolf in Cambridge*

Some composers I have to work at and research to appreciate. That's not the case with Morton Feldman; I immediately connect with his music.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Reicha: Wind Quintet, Op. 100, No. 5*

*Michael Thompson Wind Quintet*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Alvin Lucier, North American Time Capsule; John Cage, Solos for Voice 2; Robert Ashley, She was a Visitor.*

This is from an old LP put out by Brandies University. Maybe I'm not sophisticated, but to my ears, these are experiments which don't represent the best of the composers.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Der glorreiche Augenblick Op. 136
Boys of Westminster Under School Senior Choir

Fantasia for Piano, Chorus and Orchestra in C minor, Op. 80

Marta Fontannais-Simmons (mezzo-soprano), Julian Davies (tenor) & Leon McCawley (piano)

Claire Rutter (soprano), Matilde Wallevik (mezzo-soprano), Peter Hoare (tenor) & Stephen Gadd (baritone)

City of London Choir & Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Hilary Davan Wetton


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​*von Weber*: Abu Hassan.
Moser/ Gedda and Moll.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*: Four Seasons.

Mutter/ Karajan


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Partsongs, Auf dem Strom & Der Hirt auf dem Felsen

Suzanne Danco (soprano), Gervase de Peyer (clarinet) & Guido Agosti (piano)

Elizabethan Singers, Louis Halsey.



> "This disc most delightfully extends the small number of Schubert's part-songs that has been recorded and these beautifully sung performances, very well recorded, capture the intimate spirit of music written primarily for friendly gatherings […] Robert Tear sings his part with lovely tone […] A contralto solo part woven into Ständchen is beautifully sung by Helen Watts […] this lovely disc gave me intense pleasure" Gramophone Magazine (Partsongs)


----------



## Casebearer

In the 1990's Reinbert de Leeuw made a very interesting series of eight documentaries together with Cherry Duyns for VPRO-television called De Toonmeesters. I've been looking at the documentaries on Sofia Gubaidulina (in 2 parts on YT) and Ustvolskaya and understand much more about their personalities, position in the USSR those days and their music. Other documentaries are on Kagel, Gorecki, Ligeti, Messiaen etc.

The documentaries have spoken word in several languages (e.g. Dutch, German, English, Russian) and Dutch subtitling but parts of them will still be interesting to people that don't know these languages.

The documentary on Gubaidulina focuses on the premiere of Jetzt immer Schnee that I saw recently. (Not in English).





 Part 1

The one on Ligeti is mainly in English though





 Part 1


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Pugg

​*Wagner: Tannhäuser*
Paris version

René Kollo (Tannhauser), Helga Dernesch (Elisabeth), Christa Ludwig (Venus), Victor Braun (Wolfram), Manfred Jungwirth (Biterolf), Hans Sotin (Hermann), Kurt Equiluz (Heinrich), Norman Bailey (Reinmar)

Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## chill782002

The only recordings of Rachmaninov as a conductor. Although this Pearl version has more surface noise than the versions of the same recordings contained on the RCA boxset the sound seems clearer and less muffled to me, probably because these are straight transfers from 78s and no noise reduction has been used. Gotta love that cover as well.


----------



## Granate

*Pyrenees listening - Day 1*










Bruckner
_*Symphonies No.3 - No.6*_
Staatskapelle Berlin (3)
Münchner Philharmoniker (4-6)
*Daniel Barenboim (3, DG)
Sergiu Celibidache (4-6, WC)*

Gorgeous listening from the Catalan Pyrenees, were we spent the holidays. The first day, we went around San Maurici Lake in the Algüestortes National Park *(Website)*. Bruckner felt like the best music to listen to there, with the astonishing Celibidache No.4. Those were generally hot days.


----------



## Granate

*Pyrenees listening - Days 2 & 3*










Mahler
_*Symphonies No.1-No.5*_
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra (2)
Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam (1,4)
New York Philharmonic Orchestra (3)
Wiener Philharmoniker (5)
*Simon Rattle (2, WC)
Leonard Bernstein (1,3-5, DG)*

The second day was harder for me to follow as the path was uphill. Turn for Mahler. Symphony No.1 is perfect to listen in the nature, gracious first movement with bird singing. Although this Rattle No.2 was one of my favourites, I still cannot relate the Resurrection to the Alps or the mountains. No.4 was more of an easy listen and No.3 had the impecable finale. No.5 was heard on Day 3 in the car and during a visit to a waterfall.


----------



## Pugg

moog​
Joseph Moog plays *Tchaikovsky & Scharwenka*

Scharwenka: Piano Sonata No. 2 in E flat major Op. 36
'Im Freien' 5 Tonbilder, Op. 38, No. 1
'Im Freien' 5 Tonbilder, Op. 38, No. 2

Tchaikovsky: Grand Sonata for Piano in G major Op. 37
Romance in F minor, Op. 5

Joseph Moog (piano)


----------



## Granate

*Pyrenees listening - Day 4*










Bruckner
_*Symphonies No.7-9*_
Berliner Philharmoniker (7,9)
Münchner Philharmoniker (8)
*Herbert von Karajan (7, DG)
Sergiu Celibidache (8, Sony)
Daniel Barenboim (9, WC)*

Beethoven
_*Missa Solemnis*_
New Philharmonia Orchestra
*Carlo Maria Giulini (WC)*

Boiling hot day with more lakes and sweating throung my ears. One can enjoy Karajan's No.7 adagio really well going uphill, but in this situation I lose the magic of Celibidache's best No.8. It was ok enough but water was running out. Not a really pleasant landscape this time. The No.9 is cool but I kept thinking in other things going down as fast as I could.
I should have chosen another version of the Missa Solemnis. I didn't enjoy it as much as I did in my labtop.


----------



## Granate

*Pyrenees listening - Day 5*

Mahler
_*Symphonies No.6, No.7 & No.9*_
New Philhamonia Orchestra (6)
Chicago Symphony Orchestra (7)
Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam (9)
*Jonh Barbirolli (6, WC)
Georg Solti (7, Decca)
Leonard Bernstein (9, DG)*

This day had no headphones picture, sorry. It was also hot but the path was easier and in the shade. I enjoyed the most No.6 and No.9 for Mahler, both being suitable for the countryside. I should not have taken the Solti with me, it didn't work out so well outside.
Have a haunting treat from Sort instead!


----------



## Granate

*Pyrenees listening - Day 6*










Mozart
_*Symphonies No.40 & No.41*_
English Baroque Soloists
*John Eliot Gardiner (Philips)*

Bruckner
_*Symphony No.5*_
Münchner Philharmoniker
*Sergiu Celibidache (WC)*

Beethoven
_*Symphony No.3*_
Münchner Philharmoniker
*Sergiu Celibidache (WC)*

Bach
_*Brandenburg Concertos 1-6*_
Münchener Bach-Orchester
*Karl Richter (Archiv-DG)*

I don't remember a lot this day in terms of music but the landscape was breathtaking. The cloudy weather was gorgeous and I barely sweat my ears with the headphones. The Bruckner No.5 is a tough symphony to really enjoy in the countryside as much as Celibidache's take of Beethoven Eroica. That was actually the last mountain trip of the holiday.


----------



## Granate

*Pyrenees listening - Day 7*

Beethoven
_*Symphony No.5*_ Live recording
London Philharmonic Orchestra
*Klaus Tennstedt (BBC Legends)*

Mahler
_*Symphony No.5*_
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Leonard Bernstein (DG)*

The final day barely had photos, none with headphones, but I really enjoyed the No.5s by Beethoven and Mahler. Both are fantastic in their own way.

For me it has been satisfying to listen in the mountains to both Mahler (except No.2) and Bruckner (not so much No.8), but I need to look up to enjoy the views and not the ground. Apart from that, it was painful to sweat so much with the headphones and because it was really hot all week.
I should try the Alps one holiday in the future, maybe it's not so warm.

All pictures are mine and settled for Talk Classical (headphones postcards). Colours were sometimes hard to get as well as choosing where to focus. I hope you have also great holidays.


----------



## Pugg

​Songs by *William Vincent Wallace.
*
Sally Silver (soprano) & Richard Bonynge (piano)


----------



## Guest

Klarinettenquintette Weber & Neukomm


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*: Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104/* Bruch*: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47/* Tchaikovsky*: Variations on a Rococo Theme, Op. 33

János Starker (cello)

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## Omicron9

Britten: Third Suite for Solo Cello (1971):


----------



## Guest

Schoenberg Verklärte Nacht,Op.4 for String Sextet

The first set I purchased I never recieved,I got my money bach and purchased this one in perfectly mint condition.
A realy beautiful recording :angel:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn *: Sinfonia concertante in B flat Hob. I:105; Violin Concerto no. 1 in C major Soloists
LAPO / Zukerman


----------



## Pugg

​
Federico Moreno Torroba y libreto de Federico Romero:* La_chulapona*

Berganza/ Lorengar et al.


----------



## Guest

Schoenberg Chamber Symphony No.1 Op.9

The London Sinfonietta - conductor David Atherton


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
Streich, Stader, Haefliger, Fischer-Dieskau and Greindl et al.
Ferenc Fricsay & the RIAS Symphonies-Orchester Berlin*

Act 1, so far a fantastic interpretation. Klemperer sets the bar for me here so it will be interesting to hear how Fricsay compares. So far, it is a very positive comparison and both are equally impressive in interpretation, orchestra and cast - though if forced to pick one, Klemperer would still edge ahead.


----------



## The Wolf

The _Zauberflöte_.

Plus: Fricsay has the dialogues...Klemperer not.


----------



## Varick

I started with Disc 3 with Glenn Gould performing Beethovens 5th Piano Concerto. I had heard parts of it years ago, and wondered if my impression would be any different. I am a huge fan of Gould when in comes to Bach. I believe no one has ever done Bach better on a keyboard that him.

So, I listened to the whole Concerto: I still find it awful. The second movement was OK, but the 1st & 3rd movements were dreadful. I swear the man (Gould) was an idiot savant. Anything outside of the Baroque era (that I've heard) by him is just horrendous. Enjoying the De Falla right now from Disc 1.

BTW, for any Stokowski fans, for $17 and change on Amazon, this box set is a steal!!!! Two days to your door if you're a Prime member.

V


----------



## wkasimer

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
> Streich, Stader, Haefliger, Fischer-Dieskau and Greindl et al.
> Ferenc Fricsay & the RIAS Symphonies-Orchester Berlin*
> 
> Act 1, so far a fantastic interpretation. Klemperer sets the bar for me here so it will be interesting to hear how Fricsay compares. So far, it is a very positive comparison and both are equally impressive in interpretation, orchestra and cast - though if forced to pick one, Klemperer would still edge ahead.


For me, it's Fricsay, hands down. I like Klemperer's serious take on the music, but except for Popp and perhaps Janowitz (if you like that sort of chaste sound), the singing really isn't very good. Yes, I recognize that Gedda and Frick were great singers in the proper fach, but that fach did not include Mozart.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Paderewski: Piano Concerto, Op. 17*

*Piers Lane; BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra; Jerzy Maksymiuk*


----------



## Guest

Song of Songs Palestrina - Gombert - Lassus - Victoria

Stile Antico


----------



## pmsummer

TINTO
_Iberian Music of the 16th and 17th Centuries_
*Los Otros*
Hille Perl - Viola de Gamba
Lee Santana - Chitarrone
Steve Player - Baroque Guitar
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 31: Berlioz - The Damnation of Faust









Sir John Eliot Gardiner returns to the Proms with The Damnation of Faust, continuing his multi-season Berlioz series. Part opera, part cantata, this 'dramatic legend' is an epic retelling of the Faust story that captures the extremes of man's ambition and folly in music by turns exquisite and grotesque.

Hector Berlioz- The Damnation of Faust

American tenor Michael Spyres returns to the Proms in the title-role, with Swedish mezzo-soprano Ann Hallenberg as the innocent victim, Marguerite.

Michael Spyres, Faust
Ann Hallenberg, Marguerite
Laurent Naouri, Méphistophélès
Ashley Riches, Brander

Trinity Boys Choir
Monteverdi Choir
National Youth Choir of Scotland

Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique - Sir John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Merl

Beethoven day, today (quelle surprise, Merl!). Started with this.........










then this superb recording.......










And then finished with symphonies 4 & 7 (a truly beautiful performance from Mr Rattle and the BPO). This really is a magnificently recorded cycle. Far too expensive but it sounds amazing. Much better than Rattle's VPO cycle (and that was a very good one).


----------



## Marc

I'm experiencing and enjoying a baroque spirit this evening, with Kenneth Gilbert playing French harpsichord music.


----------



## distantprommer

We are experiencing a tropical storm here in Playa at the moment. This is causing multiple power failures. The internet is working, but listening to the Prom is difficult on speakers. Earphones work fine. Do continue with Faust.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Karol Szymanowski - Complete Piano Music discs one and two.

_Nine Preludes_ op.1 (1896-1900), _Variations_ in B♭ minor op.3 (1901-03), _Four Études_ op.4 (1900-02), Piano Sonata no.1 in C-minor op.8 (1903-04), _Variations on a Polish Folk Theme_ in B-minor op.10 (1904), Fantasia in C op.14 (1905), _Prelude and Fugue_ in C♯ minor WoO (1905/1909) and Piano Sonata no.2 in A op.21 (1910-11):


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

http://https://open.spotify.com/user/zotheid/playlist/1nAcrpdG1AMg7m6ThNv6El
Just a little playlist on spotify: Naive Vivaldi Edition...1960 tracks  30 years ago I loved Vivaldi, then I hated him, and now I love him again. Love is good :angel:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Daphnes et Chloe Suite No. 2. Roussel, Bacchus et Ariane, Suite No. 2*


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Die Geschöpfe des Prometheus Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas (Yusuke Kikuchi)

Note for note, this is a fantastic cycle. Today, I am reminded of how good the "Waldstein" and "Appassionata" sonatas are.


----------



## Guest

Dvorák - Rhapsody, Op. 14
Selma Sedlak Overture, Op. 37
Dramatic (Tragic) Overture

Brahms - Four Hand Piano Music, Symphony No. 2 and Symphony No. 3, Matthies/Köhn


----------



## CurlybWv988

I'll do one from each era that I've listened to this past week:

*Chant*
Solage
Fumeux Fume par Fumée

*Renaissance*
Monteverdi
Vespers of 1610

*Baroque*
Bach
Chaccone from Partita in D minor (Jascha Heifetz recording)

*Classical*
Haydn
Symphony 99

*Classical*
Mozart
Le Nozze di Figaro

*First Half 1800s*
Berlioz
Requiem

*1800 part 2*
Tchaikovsky
Eugene Onegin

*1900 part 1*
Bartok 
Complete String Quartets (New album by the Heath Quartet was released recently)

*1900 part 2*
John Adams
Grand Pianola Music (I've been listening to this for the past three weeks)

*21st Century*
Andrew Norman
Play Symphony
(I'm still trying to fully grasp this work. I love it but it's quite intensive and requires a bunch of re-listens to catch everything)


----------



## Guest

Tchaikov6 said:


> *Paderewski: Piano Concerto, Op. 17*
> 
> *Piers Lane; BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra; Jerzy Maksymiuk*
> 
> View attachment 96577


I love the Paderewski piano concerto.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruckner*: Symphony No 9
V.P. Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Pugg

​*Cherubini*: Requiem in C minor

New Philharmonia Orchestra & Ambrosian Chorus, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*; Piano trios
Disc 3
Beaux Arts Trio.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

​*Debussy.*
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra conducted by Bernard Haitink.


----------



## Pugg

​Beethoven: Egmont( Complete)

Pilar Lorengar soprano/ Klausjuergen Wussow narator

V.P . George Szell conducting

1970 release


----------



## Merl

Well this has certainly woke me up.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Karol Szymanowski - disc three of Complete Piano music plus orchestral songs and the two string quartets.

_(3) Métopes_ op.29 (1915), _(12) Études op.33_ (1916), _(3) Masques_ op.34 (1915-16) and Piano Sonata no.3 op.36 (1917):










_Trzy fragmenty z poematów Jana Kasprowicza (Three Fragments from Poems by Jan Kasprowicz)_ for voice and piano op.5 [arr. for orchestra by Grzegorz Fitelberg] (orig. 1902), _Pieśni miłosne Hafiza (Love Songs of Hafiz)_ for voice and orchestra op.26 (1911/1914), _Pieśni księżniczki (Songs of a Fairy-Tale Princess)_ for voice and piano op.31 - orch. by composer [Texts: Z. Szymanowska] (1915 - orch. 1933), _Pieśni muezina szalonego (Songs of the Infatuated Muezzin)_ for soprano and piano op.42 - orch. by composer [Texts: J. Iwaszkiewicz] (1918 - orch. 1934) and _Roxanna's Song_ from the opera _King Roger_ op.46 [[Text: J. Iwaszkiewicz] (1918-24):










String Quartet no.1 in C op.37 (1917) and String Quartet no.2 op.56 (1927):


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise*

*New Zealand Symphony Orchestra, Pietari Inkinen*


----------



## Pugg

*Puccini*: La fanciulla del West

Carol Neblett (Minnie), Plácido Domingo (Dick Johnson), Sherrill Milnes (Jack Rance)

Orchestra of the Royal Opera House & Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Zubin Mehta


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano sonatas
Op.10 Nos 1-3+ OP. 54
Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Musik zu einem Ritterbalett Gratulations- Menuett Berliner Philharmoniker von Karajan.

Zwölf Menuette & Zwölf Tänze Academy of st Martin in the Fields Neville Marriner

Zwölf Contretänze Berliner Philharmoniker Lorin Maazel


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: The naughty songs

Köth / Schreier/ Prey/ Berry.


----------



## gHeadphone

A little Pollini Beethoven


----------



## Merl

Just did my good deed for today by getting the neighbour's surround-sound working thru her TV. To celebrate I'm playing Disc 3 of this set (8th and 6th symphonies). Not the quickest Schubert readings but lovely, transparent sound.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61

Lucia Popp (soprano), Marjana Lipovsek (mezzo)

Bamberger Symphoniker, Chor der Bamberger Symphoniker, Claus Peter Flor


----------



## Guest

Schönberg Pierrot Lunaire Op.21 - Ein Stelldichein - Herzgewächse Op.20 - Three Pieces for Chamber orchestra - Nachtwandler


----------



## elgar's ghost

Final instalment of Szymanowski this afternoon.

_(20) Mazurkas_ op.50 (1924-25), _Romantic Waltz_ WoO (1925), _Four Polish Pieces_ WoO (1926) and _(2) Mazurkas_ op.62 (1933-34):










Symphony no.3 (_Song of the Night_) for tenor (or soprano), mixed chorus and orchestra op.27 [Text: Jalāl ad-Dīn Muḥammad Rūmī] (1914-16), _Stabat Mater_ for soprano, alto, baritone, mixed chorus and orchestra op.53 [Text: Polish translation of the Latin hymn] (1925-26) and _Litany to the Virgin Mary_ for soprano, female chorus and orchestra op.56 [Texts: J. Liebert] (1930-33):










_Romance_ in D for violin and piano op.23 (1910), _Three Paganini Caprices_ for violin and piano op.40 (1918), Violin Concerto no.1 op.35 (1916) and Violin Concerto no.2 op.61 (1932-33):


----------



## Omicron9

This morning it's Rihm string quartets (Arditti):


----------



## Bertali

*Gustav Mahler
Symphony No. 4*
_2011_

*Sarah Fox*_ (soprano)_
*Philharmonia Orchestra
Lorin Maazel*​


----------



## Pugg

* Bach*: Three Partitas for Solo Violin
Gidon Kremer.


----------



## Bertali

*Arcangelo Corelli
Concerti grossi op. 6*_ (1714)_
_1992_

*Ensamble 415
Chiara Banchini* _(first violin)_
*Jesper Christensen*_ (harpsichord)_​


----------



## Pugg

​
*Previn: A Streetcar Named Desire*

Renee Fleming, Rodney Gilfry, elizabeth Futral, Anthony Dean Griffey, Judith Forst, Matthew Lord, Jeffery Lenta, Josepha Gayer

Orchestra of the San Francisco Opera, Andre Previn


----------



## Dr Johnson

The person playing the bass drum seems to get a bit over enthusiastic now and again.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I have found a recording of Parsifal that I heard last Saturday in Bayreuth, on YouTube. So I am revisiting that musical miracle one more time, even if without the impressive staging:






(This is a broadcast of the Bavarian Radio, the actual performance starts at 15:00)

Cast:
Conductor	Hartmut Haenchen, Marek Janowski (5.8.)
Director	Uwe Eric Laufenberg
Choral Conducting	Eberhard Friedrich
Amfortas	Ryan McKinny
Titurel	Karl-Heinz Lehner, Günther Groissböck (27.7.)
Gurnemanz	Georg Zeppenfeld
Parsifal	Andreas Schager
Klingsor	Derek Welton
Kundry	Elena Pankratova
1. Gralsritter	Tansel Akzeybek
2. Gralsritter	Timo Riihonen
1. Knappe	Alexandra Steiner
2. Knappe	Mareike Morr
3. Knappe	Paul Kaufmann
4. Knappe	Stefan Heibach
Klingsors Zaubermädchen	Netta Or
Klingsors Zaubermädchen	Katharina Persicke
Klingsors Zaubermädchen	Mareike Morr
Klingsors Zaubermädchen	Alexandra Steiner
Klingsors Zaubermädchen	Bele Kumberger
Klingsors Zaubermädchen	Sophie Rennert
Altsolo	Wiebke Lehmkuhl

This performance has also been released on DVD, but with last year's cast: Klaus Florian Vogt instead of Andreas Schager, and I am definitely going to get it. The staging, although a modern one, runs the gamut from "endurable" to "breath-taking", and my favorite one of the singers is Gurnemanz (Georg Zeppenfeld) anyway.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 20*

Bruno Walter is both conducting and playing in this recording from 1937,and lovely playing it is, the orchestra accompanying with a symbiotic connection, slightly Romantic in style but not overbearingly so.


----------



## Guest

Gershwin Rhapsodie in Blue -Concerto in F Mantovani and his orchestra with Julius Katchen


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 32: Four centuries of British Music

Ryan Wigglesworth joins the BBC National Orchestra and Chorus of Wales for a programme that spans four centuries, from Purcell's dramatic choral motet Jehova, quam multi sunt hostes mei, to the world premiere of Brian Elias's Cello Concerto, whose intricate, spiral structure creates a dream-like musical narrative.
The concert opens with Britten's most overtly political work - an impassioned musical stand against fascism that anticipates the composer's War Requiem; and reaches its culmination with Elgar's 'Enigma' Variations, which includes the much-loved 'Nimrod'.

Benjamin Britten- Ballad of Heroes
Brian Elias- Cello Concerto (BBC commission: world premiere)
Henry Purcell- Jehova, quam multi sunt hostes mei, arr. Elgar
Edward Elgar- Enigma Variations

Leonard Elschenbroich, cello
Toby Spence, tenor
Henry Waddington, bass

BBC National Chorus of Wales
BBC National Orchestra of Wales - Ryan Wigglesworth

Note:
Natalie Clein is unwell and had to withdraw from this Prom.
Natalie Clein says: _'Brian Elias' piece has been in my heart, mind and fingers for almost two years and I am devastated to have to withdraw from this wonderful Prom. But the piece will speak and sing beyond its dedicatee and I will truly be in the hall in spirit with Leonard, Brian, Ryan and the BBC National Orchestra of Wales, and all who hear its first (but not last!) outing!'_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Requiem*

A lot of people like this recording. I'm still making up my mind.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Mozart, Missa in C, Dominicus

Harnoncourt/Arnold Schoenberg Choir


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - orchestral works part one tonight.

_Les Offrandes oubliées [The Forgotten Offerings]_ (1930), _Le Tombeau resplendissant [The Radiant Tomb]_ (1931), _Hymne au Saint-Sacrement [Hymn to the Holy Sacrament]_ (orig. 1932 - rewritten 1946) and _L'Ascension_ (1932-33):


----------



## Guest




----------



## Faramundo

I love the concertos, but in reality I've only listened to the first 3 CD's.
I bought it last week in Holland.


----------



## lextune




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## deprofundis

Hello, i feel numb unfortunetelly but fortunetly enought im able to appreciated ars subtiliors performed by ensemble tetraktys volume 1-3 , what a wonderfull dish of fancy exotic sonority of thee foreing lore ye...

Like everyone else on TC i wonder if they were ars subtilior in Catalan land , since it were part of Occitania kingdom?

Than i will enjoy keyboard work and hope admin and op will be kind to me, by godd why this hate, were dose it come from,but anyway let'S hope the best in the name of jesus, in the name of maria sancta.

Have a nice day, now here a fun factor about deprofundis, he will listen to Antoine Brumel earthquake missa,i have it in 3 editions and i preffer the oldest on, magnum mysterium box-set on brilliant, sutch a tremendeous power , even by today standards, but i will says the following , Tallis Scholars is sweet, end of the story folks.


----------



## WVdave

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, Itzhak Perlman, James Levine, Wiener Philharmoniker 
Mozart - The 5 Violin Concertos, Deutsche Grammophon ‎- 445 535-2, 2 × CD, 1983.


----------



## pmsummer

TEATRO LIRICO
_Sonatas and Dances from 17th Century Italy and Slovakia_
*Teatro Lirico*
Milos Valent - violin, viola
Maxine Eilander - Spanish and Italian harps
Erin Headley - viola da gamba, lirone
Stephen Stubbs - baroque guitar, chitarrone, director
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## haydnfan

Vaughan Williams the 6th symphony it ends on such a beautiful and mysterious movement. The Boult stereo recording for me.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov:*
Preludes Op. 23 Nos. 1-10 (complete)
Preludes Op. 32 Nos. 1-13 (complete)

Yara Bernette (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart and Rossini arias.*
Frederica von Stade.
Rerecorded at our concert hall in town


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony No.3
Doris Soffel ( alto) / Eliahu Inbal


----------



## Balthazar

*Martinů* ~ String Quartets


----------



## Pugg

*Bruckner*: Symphony No.9
C.S.O Riccardo Muti conducting.


----------



## ST4

*John Cage*

Very awesome double CD, cool solo, ensemble and orchestra works plus a spoken word piece/poem on the 2nd disk too :cheers:


----------



## Merl

Another outing for Arvo Part.....


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mayr: Amore non soffre opposizioni*

Monika Lichtenegger (Elmira / Zefirina), Laura Faig (Gelmina), Richard Resch (Ernesto), Giulio Alvise Caselli (Argante), Josef Zwink (Martorello) & Philipp Gaiser (Policarpo)

East-West European Festival Orchestra, Franz Hauk.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Any morning is good with some Haydn


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Mendelssohn: St. Paul

BBC National Orchestra and Chorus of Wales, Richard Hickox, Susan Gritton, Jean Rigby, Barry Banks, Peter Coleman-Wright*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Trio No.1
Trio Wanderer*

A beautiful piece for the morning drive to work.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - orchestral works part two this morning.

_Turangalîla-Symphonie_ for piano, ondes Martenot and orchestra (1946-48), _Oiseaux exotiques (Exotic Birds)_ for piano and orchestra (1955-56), _Sept haïkaï (Seven Haikus)_ for piano and orchestra (1962), _Couleurs de la Cité celeste (Colours of the Celestial City)_ for piano and ensemble (1963) and _Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum (And I await the Resurrection of the Dead)_ for wind, brass and percussion (1964):


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Sonata No.28 Maurizio Pollini, it is a very long time ago that I listened to these recordings.


----------



## Guest

Haydn Symphony No. 101 "Clock" & 103 "Drum Roll"


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ginastera*: Estancia - dance suite, Op. 8a/ Variaciones concertantes Op. 23/ Harp Concerto, Op. 25

_Magdalena Barrera_ (harp)

Orquestra Ciudad de Granada, Josep Pons


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Sinfonia concertante in E flat for Oboe, Clarinet, Horn, Bassoon & Orchestra, K297b

Clarinet Concerto, K294b

Dieter Klöcker (clarinet), Mi-Young Chon (oboe), Jan Schroeder (horn), Karl-Otto Hartmann (bassoon)


----------



## Merl

A day without Beethoven is like a cheese butty without piccalilli. Just finished playing this is the car (at ridiculous volume). Great account. Vibrant, bouncy and brisk. Just how I like my women.........:lol:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*; Cello concertos
Gautier Capuçon/ Daniel Harding.


----------



## Guest

Britten War Requiem


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - third and final part of his orchestral works for this afternoon.

_La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (The Transfiguration of Our Lord Jesus Christ)_ for mixed chorus, piano, cello, flute, clarinet, xylorimba, vibraphone and large orchestra [Texts: T. Aquinas and biblical sources] (1965-69)

_Des Canyons aux étoiles… (From the canyons to the stars...)_ for piano, horn, glockenspiel, xylorimba and small orchestra (1971-74)

_Un vitrail et des oiseaux (Stained-glass Window and Birds)_ for piano solo brass, wind and percussion (1986)

_Un Sourire (A Smile)_ for orchestra (1989)

_Concert à quatre_ for piano, flute, oboe, cello and orchestra [unfinished - completed by Y. Loriod, H. Holliger and G. Benjamin] (1990-91)

_Eclairs sur l'au-delà (Flashes over the Beyond)_ for orchestra (1988-92)


----------



## Vasks

_On vinyl_

*Glinka - Overture to "Russlan & Ludmilla" (Svetlanov/Melodiya Angel)
Liadov - From Days of Old (Svetlanov/Melodiya Angel)
Mussorgsky - Night on Bald Mountain (Ormandy/Columbia)
Rimsky-Korsakov - Symphony #1 (Khaikin/Melodiya Angel)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Diabelli Variations op.120.
Stephen Kovacevich .


----------



## Judith

Merl said:


> A day without Beethoven is like a lake a cheese butty without piccalilli. Just finished playing this is the car (at ridiculous volume). Great account. Vibrant, bouncy and brisk. Just how I like my women.........:lol:


What is your favourite Beethoven? Mine is 7th symphony. Just love the second movement!


----------



## Merl

Judith said:


> What is your favourite Beethoven? Mine is 7th symphony. Just love the second movement!


Yep, my fave is still the 7th and the 1st is always my least favourite but the order of the other symphonies changes regularly. I love EVERY movement of the 7th but especially the 1st and 3rd, Judith (the 2nd and 4th movements are just as wonderful, tbh). Joshua Bell's 7th is my current go-to recording but that will have changed by next week, too.


----------



## Merl

Symphony 1 from this set. Pretty good account up to now. I prefer Szell with Brahms but this is decent music-making from Zinman and the Tonhalle.


----------



## Andolink

*L. van Beethoven*: _Sonata In A Major Op. 47 "Kreutzer"_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini: La Sonnambula
*
Dame Joan Sutherland (Amina), Luciano Pavarotti (Elvino), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Rodolfo), Isobel Buchanan (Lisa), John Tomlinson (Alessio), Piero de Palma (Notaro), Della Jones (Teresa)

London Opera Chorus, National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge.


----------



## Judith

Merl said:


> Yep, my fave is still the 7th and the 1st is always my least favourite but the order of the other symphonies changes regularly. I love EVERY movement of the 7th but especially the 1st and 3rd, Judith (the 2nd and 4th movements are just as wonderful, tbh). Joshua Bell's 7th is my current go-to recording but that will have changed by next week, too.


Joshua Bell is my absolute favourite. Love everything that he does and have a bit of a crush on him lol. Going to see him with ASMF in New Year!


----------



## Guest

I am looking for these recordings as seen on the LP sleeve.I found this twofer but do not know if they are the same recordings?


----------



## Judith

Listening to Schumann Symphonies no 4.

Using the plural word as listening to early and revised versions. Think there are tiny differences but revised seems more powerful! What does anyone else think?


----------



## MattB

*Philip Glass* - _String Quartets Nos. 1-4
_
Carducci Quartet
Matthew Denton, Violin
Michelle Fleming, Violin
Eoin Schmidt-Martin, Viola
Emma Denton, Cello


----------



## Dr Johnson

Four Last Songs, Gundula Janowitz


----------



## Merl

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but the top disc is Karajan's analogue 1963-64 Brahms 2nd & 3rd symphonies (from, arguably, his best cycle) which has now been remastered. The Twofer disc below is a strange one (I have it, myself) as it has 80s digital recordings of Symphonies 1 (1987) 2 (1986), and 3 (1988) plus the ADD recording of Karajan/Berlin's 4 from his 70s DG cycle (1978). Hope that helps.



Traverso said:


> I am looking for these recordings as seen on the LP sleeve.I found this twofer but do not know if they are the same recordings?


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 33: Sibelius, Grieg, Schumann and Hindemith

Norwegian soprano Lise Davidsen makes her Proms debut in excerpts from Grieg's Peer Gynt and Sibelius's tone-poem Luonnotar. The sophisticated orchestral textures and sensuous melodies of the latter couldn't be further from the rough-hewn folk music of the composer's buoyant Karelia Suite.

Edvard Grieg- Peer Gynt - excerpts
Jean Sibelius
- Karelia Suite
- Luonnotar
Robert Schumann- Cello Concerto in A minor
Paul Hindemith- Symphony 'Mathis der Maler'

Lise Davidsen, soprano









Alban Gerhardt, cello

BBC Philharmonic - John Storgårds

Linked to his opera about historical events at the time of the Protestant Reformation, Hindemith's Mathis der Maler was denounced by the Nazi regime as 'degenerate'. Alban Gerhardt is the soloist for Schumann's Cello Concerto, which rejects overt solo virtuosity in favour of a dialogue between cello and orchestra.


----------



## Art Rock

A nice CD with organ music from Bach, Buxtehude, Mendelssohn, and others played by five organists on five organs in my hometown of Kampen. Picked up for 1 euro at a charity shop.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 96616
> 
> Any morning is good with some Haydn


ONE MORE TIME! Meaning: Any evening is good with some Haydn


----------



## Guest




----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 ("Gypsy"), performed by Beaux Arts Trio on Philips lp.
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8, perf. by Kertesz/London Symphony on Decca lp.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Selections from The *The Film Music Of Bernard Herrmann* including scores he composed for Alfred Hitchcock films and others: _Fahrenheit 451, Mysterious Island, Jason and the Argonauts, Journey To the Center of the Earth, The Three Worlds of Gulliver, The Seventh Voyage of Sinbad and The Day the Earth Stood Still_.

Bernard Herrmann conducting the London Philharmonic and the National Philharmonic Orchestras on French Decca lps.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Merl said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but the top disc is Karajan's analogue 1963-64 Brahms 2nd & 3rd symphonies (from, arguably, his best cycle) which has now been remastered. The Twofer disc below is a strange one (I have it, myself) as it has 80s digital recordings of Symphonies 1 (1987) 2 (1986), and 3 (1988) plus the ADD recording of Karajan/Berlin's 4 from his 70s DG cycle (1978). Hope that helps.


You are correct on the dates of these recordings. I still have the analog lp box set from '63-'64.


----------



## ST4

*John Cage - A Book Of Music*

My favorite prepared piano work of his :kiss:


----------



## pmsummer

ELIZABETHAN CONSORT MUSIC
_1558 - 1603_
*Innocentio Alberti, William Daman, William Mundy, Robert Parsons, 
Nicholas Strogers, John Taverner, Robert White, Clement Woodcock & 
Anonymes*
Hespèrion XX
Jordi Savall - director, viola de gamba
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## opus55

Adams: City Noir
_Los Angeles Philharmonic|Gustavo Dudamel_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Clarinet Quintet/ String Quintet.
Alban Berg Quartet/ Sabine Meyer


----------



## bharbeke

Haydn: Piano Sonatas 1-10 (Jeno Jando)

All of these 10 sound at least good and pleasant. 1 (8), 3 (9), and 6 (10) were brilliantly played.


----------



## Pugg

Haydn67 said:


> Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 ("Gypsy"), performed by Beaux Arts Trio on Philips lp.
> Dvorak: Symphony No. 8, perf. by Kertesz/London Symphony on Decca lp.
> 
> View attachment 96631
> View attachment 96632





Haydn67 said:


> Selections from The *The Film Music Of Bernard Herrmann* including scores he composed for Alfred Hitchcock films and others: _Fahrenheit 451, Mysterious Island, Jason and the Argonauts, Journey To the Center of the Earth, The Three Worlds of Gulliver, The Seventh Voyage of Sinbad and The Day the Earth Stood Still_.
> 
> Bernard Herrmann conducting the London Philharmonic and the National Philharmonic Orchestras on French Decca lps.
> 
> View attachment 96633


I so envy you, hope to see those a a second hand shop one day.


----------



## Pugg

​Jonas Kaufmann: You mean the world to me.
CD version.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler:* Symphony no 8

Erna Spoorenberg (Magna Peccatrix), Gwyneth Jones (Una Poenitentium), Gwenyth Annear (Mater Gloriosa), Anna Reynolds (Mulier Samaritana), Norma Procter (Maria Aegyptiana), John Mitchinson (Doctor Marianus), Vladimir Ruzdjak (Pater Ecstaticus), Donald McIntyre (Pater Profundus)

New York Philharmonic / Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Itullian

Beautiful music.


----------



## Andolink

*Elliott Carter*: _Interventions_, for piano and orchestra
Pierre-Laurent Aimard, piano
BBC Symphony Orchestra/Oliver Knussen


----------



## Pugg

​*Gounod*:
Symphony No. 1/ Symphony No. 2 in E flat

Netherlands Chamber Orchestra, Gordan Nikolić


----------



## Merl

Brahms Symphony 2 from his 70s cycle. Many people (me also) prefer his 60s cycle but I've always found this set to be excellent too. A disc that sounds much better when you turn it up loud (there's a flatness to the sound at low volume that disappears as soon as you give it some welly). I find this to a lesser extent with Karajan's '77 Beethoven cycle. As soon as the volume goes up it sounds 100x better. Anyway, it's good to revisit this again.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wallace: Lurline*



> A Grand Legendary Opera in three acts. Libretto by Edward Fitzball (1792-1873). New Performing Edition by Richard Bonynge


Keith Lewis (tenor), Paul Ferris (tenor), David Soar (bass-baritone), Donald Maxwell (baritone), Roderick Earle (bass), Sally Silver (soprano), Fiona Janes (mezzo) & Bernadette Cullen (mezzo)

Victorian Opera Chorus and Orchestra, Richard Bonynge.


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven Triple Concerto performed by the Chung Trio and the Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Last Night: 
Ludwig van Beethoven - Cello Sonatas 1-3
Jacqueline du Pré & Daniel Barenboim

For the Drive to work:
Béla Bartók: Hungarian Pictures
Neeme Jaarvi & the Philharmonia


----------



## Merl

Superb reading of Dvorak's 7th and a charming Czech Suite. Impressive.


----------



## jim prideaux

Maria Joao Pires performing Beethoven's 13th,14th and 30th Piano Sonatas.


----------



## Merl

Right, my Bertini disc of #3 seems to be corrupt (bloody computer) so it's off to Honeck's account of Mahler's 3rd. Heard great things about this recording so let's see if it sparks my interest in this symphony. If it's as good as Honeck's readings of Mahler 1 and 5 I'm in for a treat.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Pugg said:


> *Mahler:* Symphony no 8


I have nice memories attached to that piece - my first Elbphilharmonie concert, that unforgettable night in April. Got goosebumps just thinking about it. What a tour de force!


----------



## ST4

*John Cage - Seven2*

Really awesome, haunting piece :cheers:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My favorite Schnittke work, the piano concerto


----------



## Guest

I have purchased the Brahms symphonies,one cd an four LP's



















The LP's are in mint and very good condition.


----------



## eljr

Terje Tonnesen / Norwegian Chamber Orchestra
Janácek: The Kreutzer Sonata; Intimate Letters

Release Date April 7, 2017
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Symphonies 3 & 4
Riccardo Muti conducting.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ligeti's only opera - an entertaining dystopian absurdity based loosely on a 1934 play by the Belgian dramatist Michel de Ghelderode. One could imagine the ghost of Vsevolod Meyerhold or any of the other _avant-garde_ prime movers from the 20s and 30s lapping it up. The recording below features the second version from 1996 and is sung in English. The original version (in German) is available on Wergo.

_Le Grand Macabre_ - opera in four scenes [Libretto: G. Ligeti/M. Meschke] (1972-77 - rev. 1996):


----------



## Guest

I managed to purchase the other Brahms symphonies on separate LP's.(tulip and mint) Karajan.


----------



## Pugg

​
_Addinsell_:Warsaw Concerto

_Litolff_: Concerto symphonique No. 4 in D minor, Op. 102: Scherzo

_Rachmaninov_: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18

_Cristina Ortiz_ (piano)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Mohse Atzmon


----------



## Guest

Haydn Symphonies 90 & 93
Happy times with Haydn


----------



## elgar's ghost

eljr said:


> Terje Tonnesen / Norwegian Chamber Orchestra
> Janácek: The Kreutzer Sonata; Intimate Letters
> 
> Release Date April 7, 2017
> Genre
> Classical
> Styles
> Orchestral


Great cover - is the lady Kamila Stösslová (who the composer fell in love with)? With eyes like hers I think I'd walk through glass rather than smash her picture!


----------



## Vasks

_Spun on the turntable_

*Gluck/Wagner - Overture to "Iphigenie et Aulide" (Klemperer/Angel)
Beethoven - Triple Concerto (Arrau, Szerynk, Starker/Philips)*


----------



## Pugg

​_Albert_: Cello Concerto in C major Op. 20

_Bruch_:
Canzone, Op. 55
Kol Nidrei, Op. 47

_Dohnányi_: Konzertstück in D major for Cello and Orchestra Op. 12

David Pia (cello)

Munchner Rundfunkorchester, Ulf Schirmer


----------



## pmsummer

LA BELLE HOMICIDE
_Manuscrit Barbe_
*Charles Bocquet, Nicolas Dubut, Jacques Gallot, Denis Gaultier, Charles Mouton*
Rolf Lisleland - 11-course baroque lute
_
Astrée_


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.2 - S No.10 - I*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.10*_
*Adagio*
Gürzenich-Orchester Köln
*Markus Stenz
Oehms (2011/2016 Issue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.10*_
*Adagio*
Philharmonia Orchestra
*Giuseppe Sinopoli
Deutsche Grammophon (1987)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.10*_
*Adagio*
Boston Symphony Orchestra
*Seiji Ozawa
Decca (1990/2002 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.10*_
*Adagio*
Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam
*Bernard Haitink
Decca (1971/1994 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.10*_
*Adagio*
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Leonard Bernstein
Deutsche Grammophon (1974/1999 Reissue Edition)*


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.2 - S No.10 - II*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.10*_
*Performing version by Cooke II*
The Philadelphia Orchestra
*James Levine
Sony Classical (1980/2010 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.10*_
*Performing version by Cooke II*
Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin
*Riccardo Chailly
Decca (1986)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.10*_
*Performing version by Cooke II*
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
*Simon Rattle
Warner Classics (1980)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.10*_ Live recording
*Performing version by Cooke III*
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Simon Rattle
Warner Classics (1999)*


----------



## Guest

sorry,wrong post


----------



## Guest

Piercing eyes and an interesting face,it surely will draw much attention by the observant people. # 19231


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.2 - S No.10 - III*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.10*_
*Performing version by Barshai*
Junge Deutsche Philharmonie
*Rudolf Barshai
Brilliant Classics (2001/2010 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.10*_
*Performing version by Cooke II*
Radio-Sinfonie-Orchester Frankfurt
*Eliahu Inbal
Denon (1992)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.10*_
*Performing version by Cooke III*
Seattle Symphony Orchestra
*Thomas Dausgaard
Seattle Symphony Media (2016)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.10*_
*Performing version by Cooke III*
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg
*Michael Gielen
Hännsler Classic (2005)*


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.2 - S No.10 - IV*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.10*_
*Performing version by Wheeler*
Polish National Symphony Orchestra
*Robert Olson
Naxos (2002)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.10*_
*Performing version by Samale & Mazzuca*
Arnhem Philharmonic Orchestra
*Martin Sieghart
Exton (2008)*

_I didn't think it was to take so long to review almost all the Mahler 10ths I could think about. Because none of the Adagios of the Challenge were very satisfying (*Ozawa BSO* stands out here), I tried with a second go for complete performing versions of the unfinished 10th. The introduction from *Cooke* is essential, and helps to tear down the romantic myths of the No.9. However, it somehow creates another myth, which is this interpretation of the unfinished symphony. This continues from the No.9 Adagio and the insight of the lecture and the different listenings provide a symphony that is thematically extremely powerful. I think that here we should give more credit to the skills of Deryck Cooke and the composition of the haunting and dark finale.
The bad news is that in terms of recordings, I found none of them to be a desert island disc, though I think the composition deserves one. In terms of Versions, I stick with Cooke's, I reject Wheeler and appreciate the melodic but inocent Barshai and the daring but half-steamed Samale & Mazzuca.

Despite the marvellous recording quality provided by Naxos, with full sound presence, *Olson PNSO* gets the bottom for the poor performing version, which one starts to notice from the ugly first scherzo. Second from the Bottom is my long-time not estimable *Riccardo Chailly*, who seems to never fail in leaving me unimpressed. And third from the bottom is a recording I should never come back to no matter how many of you love it, *Rattle BPO*. I haven't changed my views from my first and last listen. The finale is better performed but the orchestra is so plain! Then in the more decent category, stands the early Rattle with Bournemouth, very intense and with ok conducting, famous for the loud finale drums.

In better positions, fully listenable, are first the non-Cooke performing versions: *Barshai JDP*, by far the best performed/recorded effort here, but with quite a mellow, bland performing version that takes away all the darkness and edge of the Finale. The *Sieghart Exton* recording has impressive features as further orchestration in the Adagio but barely any difference in the later movements. Good sound too.

And finally, my first choices are *so similar they are all tied*. In listening order, *Levine PhO* shows a lot of orchestral presence and the right amount of tension in the movements plus the finale. *Inbal RSOF* goes from less to more with an interpretation that captures all the colour spectrum of the performing version. Overall very satisfying but it lacks the punch that makes a recording excellent. *Dausgard SSO* is the most recent recording and provides one of the best combinations of sound + performance. The drums should be louder but the strings are fantastic. the *Gielen SWR* is also excellently recording and never bores. It has louder drums than most recordings, so it's one to look.

My Adagio reference was from the first listen *Tennstedt LPO*, but for a performing version of the No.10 I am still undecided. My choice now is to try the *Dausgaard Seattle* recording for sound quality and strings, but any of the above mentioned is enough to appreciate a great concept symphony (that's to say, always choose Cooke for this)._


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler:* Symphony No 4

Frederica von Stade.

V.P. Claudio Abbado conducting.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Piano concerto No.5 and piano sonata No.25


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## elgar's ghost

Orchestral and chamber works by Leoš Janáček.

_Suite_ for string orchestra (1877)

_Moravské tance (Moravian Dances)_ for orchestra (c.1890)

_Suite (Serenade)_ for orchestra (1890-91)

_Taras Bulba_ - rhapsody for orchestra (1915-18)

_Lašské tance (Lachian Dances)_ for orchestra (1924)

_Sinfonietta_ for orchestra (1926)

_Schluck und Jau_ for orchestra - incidental music for the play by Gerhart Hauptmann (1928)

_Dunaj (The Danube)_ - symphonic fragment for orchestra (1923-28 inc.)

*****************************************************************************

Sonata for violin and piano (1914 - rev. 1921)

_Pohádka (Fairy Tale)_ for cello and piano (1910 - rev. 1912 and 1923)

String Quartet no.1 [_Kreutzer Sonata_] (1923)

_Mládí (Youth)_ for flute, oboe, clarinet, bass clarinet, bassoon, and horn (1924)

_Concertino_ for piano, two violins, viola, clarinet, French horn and bassoon (1925)

_Capriccio_ for piano left-hand, flute, two trumpets, three trombones and tenor tuba (1926)

String Quartet no.2 (_Intimate Letters)_ (1928)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini*: Bianca E Fernando

Silvia Dalla Benetta (soprano), Marina Viotti (mezzo-soprano), Maxim Mironov (tenor), Vittorio Prato (baritone), Luca Dall' Amico & Zong Shi (basses)

Virtuosi Brunensis & Camerata Bach Choir, Poznań, Antonino Fogliani.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Schnittke Symphony no. 3, that I haven't heard before. It has lots of surprises and is both tragic and comic in several different styles  Should probably have heard it before...


----------



## Merl

Well that made Horenstein's stiff, old reading sound positively dull! It still isn't amongst my favourite Mahler symphonies but the sound on this Honeck recording is spectacular. Some superb playing from the Pittsburgh SO too. I will be revisiting this one again soon.



Merl said:


> Right, my Bertini disc of #3 seems to be corrupt (bloody computer) so it's off to Honeck's account of Mahler's 3rd. Heard great things about this recording so let's see if it sparks my interest in this symphony. If it's as good as Honeck's readings of Mahler 1 and 5 I'm in for a treat.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The final symphony by Peter Maxwell Davies is the symphony I've listened the most to since 2015. To my ears it's very mysterious and dramatic, even "romantic"


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Roussel, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Guest

Graduation Ball Johann Strauss Antal Dorati a great Ball !!!!

All these wonderful melodies that fills my heart with joy


----------



## The Wolf

Karajan Remastered - Berlioz, Franck, Debussy, Ravel, Tchaikovsky, Dvorak Bartok & others...
Berliner Philharmoniker & Orchestre de Paris (1970-1981)


----------



## Guest

España Argenta The London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## AClockworkOrange

To compare and contrast with my previous listen to Act One of Mozart's Magic Flute under Fricsay, I am revisiting Klemperer's recording with the Philharmonia et al.

The cuts to dialogue notwithstanding, the two contrasting approaches both yield fantastic results. I hold both recordings in extremely high regard. The cuts aren't a deal breaker for me on this case but I can certainly understand why that may be for some. To me it doesn't detract from the powerful performances 

As I noted previously however, Klemperer edges ahead for me by a cat's whisker. The soundscape created is outstanding and the casting in Klemperer's production is phenomenal. So too is the musicianship and recording which never loses that Mozartian feel.

It is fair to say however that both recordings are fantastic.


----------



## Granate

The Wolf said:


> Karajan Remastered - Berlioz, Franck, Debussy, Ravel, Tchaikovsky, Dvorak Bartok & others...
> Berliner Philharmoniker & Orchestre de Paris (1970-1981)


One of the mixed box of the collection, though *CD1* is one of my favourites. In this box I prefer his French music and for Russian Music I go for his mono box with the Philharmonia.


----------



## Granate

*The Callas 1958 Traviata*









Verdi
_*La traviata*_ Live recording
*Maria Callas, Alfredo Kraus, Mario Sereni, Laura Zanini, Maria Cristina de Castro, Piero de Palma, Alvaro Malta, Vito Susca*
Coro do Teatro National de São Carlos
Orquestra Sinfónica Nacional
*Franco Ghione
Myto (1958/2013 Remastered Edition)*

_Where to start? This concert/recording is excellent. The young Kraus is very close to being Alfredo, whose voice trebles too much for my taste but performs on point. Sereni was a revelation for me, able to portray the Germont character softly, not shouting. But Callas? This is very subjective and to be honest she does better here than in her studio version. This is not changing my opinion: I cannot picture Maria Callas playing the powerful but decaying character of Violetta Valéry, only based on her Brünhilde voice. It's too powerful for my taste on Violetta. I really like to hear Anna Netrebko in this character: a powerful voice but not reaching so far that it is about to bring the house down. I prefer here lighter voices like the early Joan Sutherland or Ileana Cotrubas.
The live recording, and the stage noises, helps to build the drama more than in the studio (that Champagne opening prior to the toast). This time the clapping is less bothering than in Milan, not to mention the original tapes sound quality that squashes Giulini's live recording into oblivion. Act II Scene I is extremely well performed by the three main characters. Scene II is where the tension goes down the most._

*Veredict: *I would probably buy this bargain recording in the future or near future, but Callas prevents me from calling this a reference. Technically it is a B for me and higher for many others, so give it a go on stream or buy it.


----------



## pmsummer

DIMINUITO
_16th century madrigals, chansons, and instrumentals re-imagined_
*Rolf Lislevand* - lute and direction
with instrumental and vocal ensemble
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Granate

*Callas' Sonnambulas*










Bellini
_*La sonnambula*_ Live recording in Cologne
*Maria Callas, Fiorenza Cossotto, Nicola Monti, Niccolai Zaccaria, Mariella Angioletti, Dino Mantovani, Franco Ricciardi*
Orchestra e Coro del Teatro alla Scala di Milano
*Antonio Votto
Myto (1957/2007 Remastered Edition)*









Bellini
_*La sonnambula*_
*Maria Callas, Fiorenza Cossotto, Nicola Monti, Niccolai Zaccaria, Eugenia Ratti, Giuseppe Morresi, Franco Ricciardi*
Orchestra e Coro del Teatro alla Scala di Milano
*Antonio Votto
Warner Classics (1957/2014 Remastered Edition)*

_Not a tough choice. The 'Ah non credea mirarti' was the aria that brought me to this Bellini opera I never paid attention to. The recording quality has been crucial here, as much as the polished performance of Cossotto's Lisa in the Studio. In Cologne she is not that well recorded, like all the microphones were for the superb Callas that this time can add the drama necessary to the opera. There is no game here for me. *The Studio remaster of 2014* has brought it to life. Even the orchestra sounds really good in mono. For this unrepeatable cast, the Warner recording catches them in full sound._


----------



## Blancrocher

Handel: Concerti Grossi, op.6 (Guildhall); Pergolesi/Scarlatti: Stabat Mater, Salve Regina (Dutoit)


----------



## The Wolf

Granate said:


> One of the mixed box of the collection, though *CD1* is one of my favourites. In this box I prefer his French music and for Russian Music I go for his mono box with the Philharmonia.


Yep...all the french music in this box are excellent at 100%. I love the boléro, and If I'm not mistaken, the recordings with Orchestre de Paris are released on cd for first time!!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest

A new purchase today. Since this set also includes the concertos, I think it should have included the Cello Sonata and two Piano Trios. Oh well, they didn't consult with me first. I started with Piano Sonata No.2 (original 1913 version.) Not bad for a guy with small(ish) hands!


----------



## Balthazar

*Arias for Guadagni*

Iestyn Davies, accompanied by Arcangelo under Jonathan Cohen, sings works by Handel, Hasse, Smith, Arne, CPE Bach, Gluck and Guadagni.


----------



## deprofundis

You guys i miss you all, stop ignoring my post for christ sake what have i done, there no murder charge involve, but anyway let's stick whit thee music shawll we ye olde keyboard music of* D'Anglebert *and* Sweelinck*, i had to dwelved in early baroque, Anglebert is on brilliant far incredible i might says, his complete harpiscord , thanks Brilliant classic,, Sweelinck i will discover after D'Anglebert, a subjection done by a bishops i know the clergy dude, he has good taste im impressed.


----------



## Pugg

*Harris, Roy:Symphony No. 3*

Schuman: Symphony No. 3

New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Last night I finished the day with Mendelssohn's Symphonies No.1 & No.3 'Scottish' by Yannick Nézet-Séguin and the Chamber Orchestra of Europe.

Two very strong performances though it doesn't quite reach the levels of my preferred cycle by Christoph von Dohnányi and the Wiener Philharmoniker. I'd also place it just behind Edward Gardner's recent 'Mendelssohn in Birmingham' series with the City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra.

Symphonies Nos.1 & 3 are two of my favourites by Mendelssohn (along with his 'Reformation' Symphony) and these performances are, despite my comparisons, impressive with the Orchestra performing beautifully with great clarity. Despite the reduced numbers to my usual choices, the Orchestra never sounds underpowered or lacking. Excellent.


----------



## Pugg

​
Need something completely different from Harris.

Vivaldi: Bassoon concertos.

Gustavo Núñez


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming*: Night songs.
Jean- Yves Thibaudet piano.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ries*: Symphony No. 4 and 6

Zürcher Kammerorchester, Howard Griffiths


----------



## Pugg

​
*Weber: Masses.*

Messe No. 2 in G major, Op. 76 'Jubelmesse'
Krisztina Laki (soprano), Marga Schiml (alto), Josef Protschka (teor), Jan-Hendrik Rootering (bass)
Instrumentalensemble Werner Keltsch, Stuttgarter Hymnus-Chorknaben, Gerhard Wilhelm

Mass No. 1 'Freischutzmesse'
Elisabeht Speiser (soprano), Helen Watts (alto), Kurt Equiluz (tenor), Siegmund Nimsgern (bass)

Bamberger Symphoniker und -chor, Horst Stein

Some nice lady got me hooked on this recording.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Lortzing: Zar und Zimmerman
*
Hermann Prey (Peter the Great), Gottlob Frick (Van Bett), Erika Koth (Marie), Annelles Burmeister (Widow Browe), Nicolai Gedda (Marquis von Chateauneuf), Fred Teschler (Admiral Lefort)

Dresden State Opera Orchestra, Leipzig Radio Choir, Robert Heger.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

When not listening to Haydn, Mozart or Beethoven, Cherubini is a great choice. Try it yourself


----------



## jim prideaux

Vanska and the Lahti S.O. performing Sibelius' 5th Symphony (1919 version)


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Vanska and the Lahti S.O. performing Sibelius' 5th Symphony (1919 version)


.....and on to the Lemminkainan Suite.


----------



## Pugg

*Berlioz*: Harold in Italy; Trista; 2 Overtures Nobuko Imai, 
London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## chill782002

jim prideaux said:


> .....and on to the Lemminkainan Suite.


One of Sibelius' finest works in my opinion, although only "The Swan of Tuonela" and "Lemminkainen's Return" are well known. However, in my opinion, the high point is "Lemminkainen in Tuonela", very mysterious and ominous. I particularly like Thomas Jensen's 1953 recording with the Danish State Radio Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## chill782002

OK, so Melvyn Tan may not be the greatest pianist in the world but I'm a sucker for fortepiano and these works have quite a different feel when that instrument is used instead of a modern piano.


----------



## andrzejmakal

Really charming performance, recommended. 
Cheers


----------



## Pugg

​
*Adam*: Giselle

Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan
Vinyl.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Symphony Nr.2 and Nr 1 Concertgebouw Orchestra Amsterdam Eugen Jochum


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart & Vivaldi* : Arias.
_Elīna Garanča (_mezzo-soprano)

Europa Galante, Fabio Biondi


----------



## Andolink

*Gabriel Fauré*: _Nocturnes 8-13_


----------



## Andolink

double post-- server problems last few days?


----------



## Atrahasis

Stanisław Skrowaczewski and Bruckner


----------



## Vasks

*Blezard - Caramba Overture (Sutherland/ASV)
Wood - British Rhapsody (Sutherland/Dutton)
Delius - A Song before Sunrise (Wordsworth/Collins)
Vaughn Williams - Five Mystical Songs (Best/Hyperion)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov -* Concerto No. 2


----------



## Pugg

Andolink said:


> double post-- server problems last few day's?


Just the last hour. :angel:


----------



## Bertali

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Bastien und Bastienne K50*
Written in 1768 (12 years old)

_(CD105 from Mozart 225 box)_
2016

*Georg Nigl* ... Bastien
*Dominik Orieschnig* ... Bastienne
*David Busch* ... Colas

*Orchestra Sinfonica di Vienna
Uwe Christian Harrer*


----------



## elgar's ghost

A nice collection to dip into before heading out later this afternoon.

_Leipzig Chorales_ BWV651-667 (arr. 1730-40 from earlier material):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wallace: Maritana*

Majella Cullagh (Maritana), Lynda Lee (Lazarello), Paul Charles Clarke (Don Caesar), Ian Caddy (Don Jose), Damien Smith (Captain), Quentin Hayes (King of Spain)

RTÉ Philharmonic Choir & RTÉ Concert Orchestra, Proinnsías Ó Duinn


----------



## Andolink

*Michael Pelzel*: _... vague écume des mers ..._ (for string quartet)
Quatuor Diotima










*Elliott Carter*: _Epigrams_
Isabelle Faust, violin
Jean-Guihen Queyras, cello
Pierre-Laurent Aimard, piano


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Eroica


----------



## Sonata

Now that my Amazon unlimited music subscriptions has expired I'm going to turn towards my own massive music collection and tryin to get to know these works really well. Lucrezia Borgia is one of my most recent acquisitions; I'm trying to get out of the trap of buying so much music at once that I don't even listen to some of it for months after purchase. I've dabbled in Donizetti but I don't know him well. So I plan to listen to all of my current Donizetti's soon: I own the Three Queens, Lucia Di Lammermoor, Elixir of Love, La Fille Du Regiment, an Don Pasquale in addition to this one. I'm going to try to discuss my current listenings in a little more depth in the future than I do know...I think (hope) that doing so will get me into a habit of more active listening so I get more out of my music collection.

I just started listening to Lucrezia this morning and have already been interrupted by the days activities. But I really like what I'm hearing so far. I'm excited to have both Marilyn Horne and Joan Sutherland on this recording!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 96670
> 
> When not listening to Haydn, Mozart or Beethoven, Cherubini is a great choice. Try it yourself


Don't forget his sacred works, either. :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Bolero, Alborada del Gracioso*

I prefer these pieces with more bite, but Karajan's sound is smooth, different from what I'm used to in these works. I haven't figured out if I like the difference or not; right now it's just strangely compelling.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Cantata 22, Jesus nahm zu sich die Zwolfe*

Gardiner, from the Bach Pilgrimage set.


----------



## distantprommer

I was without internet from mid day yesterday until late this morning, So there are two Proms missed that I may need to catch up with at a later date.

Now listening to.....

Prom 36: Schubert and Mahler, two symphonies that were left unfinished.

*Franz Schubert- Symphony No 8 in B minor 'Unfinished'
Gustav Mahler- Symphony No 10 in F sharp minor* (performing version by Deryck Cooke)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra - Thomas Dausgaard

How do you solve a problem like an unfinished symphony? In his first Proms appearance as Chief Conductor of the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Thomas Dausgaard offers two contrasting answers. Although Schubert started work on his Eighth Symphony nearly six years before his death, he never completed it and the two existing movements of this lyrical, proto-Romantic work are mostly performed without a scherzo or finale.

Mahler's final symphony grapples with darkness and doubt in music of rare anguish and intensity. It is presented tonight in the performing version by Deryck Cooke, which allows us to hear the work complete, in all its knotty, generous invention.


----------



## staxomega

Brahms Piano Concerto 2, Richter, Moscow Philharmonic, Kondrashin. No picture since it's just a boring sleeve from the Melodiya Anniversary box.


----------



## Malx

Debussy, Nocturnes & Prelude a L'apres-midi d'un Faune - Cleveland Orchestra, Boulez.









Mahler, Symphony No1 - Chicago So, Boulez.









Two favourite Beethoven sonatas - No21 Op53 Waldstein & No23 Op57 Appassionata - from a set I am getting more impressed by each time I sample it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Boulez, Le Marteau sans maitre*

I remember in my college music history class many years ago (should I say decades? Ouch!) having to associate Boulez with Le Marteau in order to pass a test. I knew the name but never got around to hearing the piece until last year. That strikes me as strange.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Hans Knappertsbusch conducts Bruckner: Symphony No.8, with the Berlin Philharmonic (recorded January 8, 1951) on Tahra cd.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Bruckner: Symphony No.9. Van Beinum conducting the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra on Philips cd.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Selections from Mengelberg and the Concertgebouw Orchestra. Volume One of the Complete Columbia Recordings on Pearl cd.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Takemitsu, Asterism, Requiem, Green, The Dorian Horizon*

Seiji Ozawa conducting the Toronto Symphony.


----------



## Blancrocher

Scarlatti/Bach: Sonatas, Inventions (Marcelle Meyer); Bach/Gubaidulina: Violin Concertos (Mutter/Gergiev); Penderecki: String Quartets (Royal)


----------



## pmsummer

AT THE SIGN OF THE CRUMHORN
_"Amourus songs in our Netherlandish tongue, composed by divers 
composers, very pleasing to sing and play on all musical instruments, 
printed in Antwerp by *Tielman Susato*, residing at the sign of the 
Crumhorn"_
Convivium Musicum Gothenburgense
Sven Berger - director
Andreas Edlund - organ
_
Naxos_


----------



## Balthazar

*Rodrigo ~ Concierto de Aranjuez*

Narciso Yepes on guitar with Luis García Navarro and the Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Young: The Well-Tuned Piano*

*LaMonte Young*


----------



## Guest

Concerto No.1 and 4. Very nice.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wetz*: Symphony No. 2 in A major, Op. 47

Kleist Overture, Op. 16

Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz


----------



## Pugg

​*Tchaikovsky*: Highlights from Swan Lake and Sleeping Beauty.
V.P. Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Pugg

Liszt: " Piano Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, S.124 "
[Soloist] Andre Watts (P), the New York Philharmonic (February 3, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Rachmaninoff: "Rhapsody Op.43 Theme of Paganini"
[Soloist] Gary Graffman (P), the New York Philharmonic (May 2, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center)
Ravel: "Piano Concerto in G major"
[Soloist] Leonard Bernstein (P & conductor), Columbia Symphony Orchestra (April 7, 1958 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin*: Waltzes.

Tamás Vásáry.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: Symphony no 41
*Haydn*: Symphony 103.

V.P .Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Missa Solemnis in D major, Op. 123

Edith Wiens (soprano), Janice Taylor (mezzo), John Aler (tenor), Tom Krause (baritone)

*Mozart*: Mass in C minor, K427 'Great'

Sylvia McNair (soprano), Delores Ziegler (soprano), John Aler (tenor), William Stone (baritone)

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Robert Shaw.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Leoš Janáček - choral works.

_Four Folk Male-Voice Choruses_ [Texts: 1, 3, 4 - folk sources/2 - E. Krásnohorská] (1873/1893/1914), _Four Male-Voice Choruses_ [Texts: 1, 2, 3 - folk sources/4 - J. Tichý] (1885), _Three Male-Voice Choruses_ [Texts: 1 - E. Krásnohorská/2, 3 - folk sources] (1888), _Four Moravian Male-Voice Choruses_ [Texts: 1, 3 - O. Přikryl/2, 4 - folk sources] (1904), _Kantor Halfar (Teacher Halfar)_ [Text: P. Bezruč] (1906 - rev. 1917), _Maryčka Magdónova_ [Text: P. Bezruč] (1906-07), _Sedmdesát tisíc (The Seventy-thousand)_ [Text: P. Bezruč] (1909 - rev. 1912), _Česká legie (The Czech Legion)_ [Text: A. Horák] (1918), _Potulný šílenec (The Wandering Madman)_ [Text: R. Tagore] (1922) and _Láska opravdivá (True Love)_ [Text: folk sources] (1876):










_Hospodine! (Hear Me, O Lord!)_ for soloists, chorus, brass, harp and organ [Text: Medieval Czech liturgy] (1896), _Otče náš (Our Father)_ - cantata for tenor, chorus, harp and organ_ [Text: biblical sources] (1901), Elegie na smrt dcery Olgy (Elegy on the Death of My Daughter Olga) for tenor, chorus and piano [Text: M. Veveritsa] (1904), Na Soláni čarták (Čarták on the Soláň) - cantata for tenor, male chorus and orchestra [Text: M. Kurt] (1911) and Věčné evangelium (The Eternal Gospel) - cantata for soprano, tenor, chorus and orchestra [Text: J. Vrchlický] (1914):








_


----------



## Guest

Johann Froberger Gustav Leonhardt A monumental recording,an absolute delight.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Albéniz*:Suite española
arr. Frühbeck de Burgos
The Magic Opal: Suite

Piano Concerto No. 1 (Concerto fantastico), Op. 78
Martin Roscoe (piano)

Rapsodia Española
Martin Roscoe (piano)

BBC Philharmonic, Juanjo Mena


----------



## Guest

Mozart LP 3


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert*: Symphonies 6 & 8

Vienna Philharmonic conducted by Istvan Kertész


----------



## Pugg

​
*Clementi*: Symphony in B flat Op. 18 No. 1 (Op. 44 No. 1), revised Fasano
Symphony in D, Op. 18 No. 2 (Op. 44 No. 2), revised Fasano

Minuetto pastorale
Piano Concerto
Pietro Spada (piano)

The Philharmonia, Francesco D'Avalos


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 7*

This is nice, but it's not as spooky as the Naxos recording. Personally, I'm not happy with hearing this particular symphony unless I've been freaked out.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13 'Winter Daydreams'

The Tempest, Op. 18

Orchestra Of St. Luke's, Pablo Heras-Casado


----------



## eljr

Manxfeeder said:


> *Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 7*
> 
> This is nice, but it's not as spooky as the Naxos recording. Personally, I'm not happy with hearing this particular symphony unless I've been freaked out.
> 
> View attachment 96700


I have #7 on right now as well.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 4*

Original version, 1841.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Moeran: Symphony in G Minor, played by Handley/Ulster Orchestra on Chandos cd.
Stanford and Finzi Clarinet Concertos, played by soloist Thea King, conducted by Francis/Philharmonia Orchestra on Hyperion (Helios re-issue)cd.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: La forza del destino

Renata Tebaldi, Mario del Monaco, Ettore Bastianini, Giulietta Simionato, Cesare Siepi, Silvio Maionica, Gabriella Carturan & Piero di Palma

Orchestra e coro dell'Accademia di Santa Cecilia, Roma, Francesco Molinari-Pradelli

Recorded - Rome, July 1955


----------



## Judith

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schumann, Symphony No. 4*
> 
> Original version, 1841.
> 
> View attachment 96701


Have just created a poll asking whether you prefer early version or late one as I can't make my mind up!


----------



## Guest

Haydn String Quartets Quatetto Italiano


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-3rd Symphony performed by Levine and the VPO.


----------



## Vasks

*Kuhlau - Overture to "Lulu" (Serov/Unicorn-Kanchana)
Lumbye - Queen Louise's Waltz (Guth/Regis)
Horneman - Incidental Music for "Gurre" (Schonwandt/Chandos)*


----------



## distantprommer

Two all Rachmaninov Proms today.

Now up, Prom 37: Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto No 3 & Symphony No 2

Prom prize-winning pianist Alexander Gavrylyuk makes his Proms debut in the composer's demanding Third Piano Concerto (continuing our cycle of the composer's complete piano concertos), while the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra steps into the spotlight for the mercurial Second Symphony, with its hauntingly beautiful Adagio and impassioned finale.

*Sergei Rachmaninov- 
- - Piano Concerto No 3 in D minor
- - Symphony No 2 in E minor*

Alexander Gavrylyuk, piano

Latvian Radio Choir

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra - Thomas Dausgaard

The Latvian Radio Choir complements each work with Russian Orthodox chant, illuminating these blazing orchestral works with the hypnotic sound-world that seeped into Rachmaninov's works (including, possibly, the opening 'Russian Hymn' theme of the Third Concerto). These chants also formed the basis of Rachmaninov's glorious All-Night Vigil (Vespers), which follows in this evening's Late Night Prom.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Traverso said:


> Haydn String Quartets Quatetto Italiano


A very nice recording---I have the identical lp copy.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Leoš Janáček - piano and vocal works.

_Zdenka Variations_ in B♭ (1880), _Na památku [In Remembrance]_ (c.1887), _Ej, danaj! [Moravian folk dance]_ (1892), _Hudba ke kroužení kužely [Music for exercises]_ (1893), _Své Olze [To my Olga]_ (1896), two rejected pieces from _Po zarostlém chodníčku [On an Overgrown Path]_ (1901), _Moravské tance [Moravian Dances]_ (1888-1904), _I. X. 1905: Z ulice [1st October 1905 - From the Street]_ (1905), _Po zarostlém chodníčku [On an Overgrown Path] pts. one and two_ (1901-08/1911), _V mlhách [In the Mists]_ (1912), _Six Miniatures_ (1911-27) and _Intimate Sketches_ (1927-28 inc.):










_Zápisník zmizelého [The Diary of One Who Disappeared]_ - song cycle for tenor, alto, three female voices and piano [Texts: O. Kalda] (1917-19 - rev. 1920) and _Glagolská mše [Glagolitic Mass]_ for soloists, double chorus, orchestra and organ [Texts: Old Church Slavonic] (1926-27):


----------



## agoukass

Camille Saint-Saens: Piano Concertos Nos. 4 & 5

Aldo Ciccolini, piano
Orchestre de Paris / Serge Baudo, conductor


----------



## Guest

The Pilgrimage to Santiago


----------



## Judith

distantprommer said:


> Two all Rachmaninov Proms today.
> 
> Now up, Prom 37: Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto No 3 & Symphony No 2
> 
> Prom prize-winning pianist Alexander Gavrylyuk makes his Proms debut in the composer's demanding Third Piano Concerto (continuing our cycle of the composer's complete piano concertos), while the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra steps into the spotlight for the mercurial Second Symphony, with its hauntingly beautiful Adagio and impassioned finale.
> 
> *Sergei Rachmaninov-
> - - Piano Concerto No 3 in D minor
> - - Symphony No 2 in E minor*
> 
> Alexander Gavrylyuk, piano
> 
> Latvian Radio Choir
> 
> BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra - Thomas Dausgaard
> 
> The Latvian Radio Choir complements each work with Russian Orthodox chant, illuminating these blazing orchestral works with the hypnotic sound-world that seeped into Rachmaninov's works (including, possibly, the opening 'Russian Hymn' theme of the Third Concerto). These chants also formed the basis of Rachmaninov's glorious All-Night Vigil (Vespers), which follows in this evening's Late Night Prom.


Looking forward to watching them on TV!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Granate

Haydn67 said:


> Hans Knappertsbusch conducts Bruckner: Symphony No.8, with the Berlin Philharmonic (recorded January 8, 1951) on Tahra cd.
> 
> View attachment 96683











(1961 Live recording)

This one is a reference in mono for me, only under Furtwängler BPO.

*Cheapest Bruckner Knappertsbusch box currently available ($18+D)*

My Bruckner Knappertsbusch favourites:


----------



## Balthazar

*Coleridge-Taylor ~ Piano Quintet in G Minor, Op. 1*

The Nash Ensemble performs.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Pugg said:


> I so envy you, hope to see those a a second hand shop one day.


...And the best of luck to you in your adventurous search. I'm not as involved as I used to be, but the experiences and memories have always been wonderful.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Granate said:


> (1961 Live recording)
> 
> This one is a reference in mono for me, only under Furtwängler BPO.
> 
> *Cheapest Bruckner Knappertsbusch box currently available ($18+D)*
> 
> My Bruckner Knappertsbusch favourites:


I own several of these you have posted, as well as others by Kna. He is my favorite Bruckner conductor.


----------



## pmsummer

OLD GAUTIERS NIGHTINGHALL
_French & English Lute Music_
*Nicolas Bouvier, Pierre Gaultier, Simon Ives, Thomas Mace, Rene Mesangeau*
Anthony Bailes - lute
_
Ramée_


----------



## Balthazar

*Hindemith ~ When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd*

Robert Shaw leads Atlanta.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Schumann, Symphony No. 4

Revised version.


----------



## David9

Today: Bach, the complete French Suites with Glenn Gould - Brahms, Symphony No. 1, Op. 68 in C minor, Bernstein/Vienna Phil and Brahms, Symphony No. 4, Op. 98 in e minor, C. Kleiber/Vienna Phil.


----------



## distantprommer

Now on to the second of today's Proms.

Prom 38: 
*Rachmaninov - All-Night Vigil (Vespers)*

Latvian Radio Choir - Sigvards Kļava director

Hailed as 'the greatest musical achievement of the Russian Orthodox Church', Rachmaninov's All-Night Vigil (Vespers) is also one of the loveliest works of any faith - a profoundly moving statement of belief and the last major work the composer completed before he left Russia.
Sung unaccompanied, the Vigil is a choral tour de force, pushing the singers to the limits of both range and dynamics. The effect is strikingly dramatic, encompassing the ecstatic choral celebration of the Resurrection Hymn 'Today salvation has come' and the infinite tenderness of the 'Ave Maria'.
The Latvian Radio Choir returns following its performance of Orthodox chant in tonight's earlier Prom.


----------



## Guest

He's channeling his inner-Julian Bream--similar phrasing and use of tone colors.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*A Brahmsian Keyboard Sojourn...*

*Johannes Brahms: Waltzes Op.39 for Piano (4 Hands)
Alfons & Aloys Kontarsky (Piano)*

A wonderful collection from CD6 of DG's Complete Piano music.

Excellent pieces indeed with very complementary performances.


----------



## scratchgolf

Mahler 2. Over and over. Boulez, Bernstein, Mehta, Solti, Dudamel....


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay, im listening to keyboard music of varieous fameous or obscur keyboard player , harpsicord or organ
D'Anglebert is awesome, mister Sweelinck is quite enjoyable so his mister Buxtehude, im been also getting into some Teleman but im not yet sold for his work i got an apex of a concerto i find it standard not bad but not mind blowing either,let'S says so-so.

And i have been listen to mister distinguished Girolamo Frescobaldi and eminent Trabaci work in the depth, and court music of gesualdo 2 cds of it'S whit thee dark prince Organist , harosicordists of his.

That all folks havee a good night .

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss*: Burleske, Parergon zur Sinfonia Domestica, Panathenaenzug.
Rudolf Kempe conducting


----------



## Pugg

scratchgolf said:


> Mahler 2. Over and over. Boulez, Bernstein, Mehta, Solti, Dudamel....


And your very favourite recording is.......? drum roll


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin*: Works for piano and orchestra 
Jan Lisiecki


----------



## tortkis

Nicolas de Grigny (1672-1703): Premier livre d'orgue - Michel Chapuis (naïve classique)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony no 2

Rafael Kubelik conducting


----------



## Pugg

*Sibelius:*

Ett ensamt skidspår (A Lonely Ski-Trail), JS77a (1925) for recitation and piano
Ödlan (The Lizard), Op. 8 - incidental music

Svanevit (Swanwhite), JS 189
The Countess's Portrait (Grevinnans konterfej)

Riho Eklundh (narrator)

Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, Leif Segerstam.


----------



## Pugg

Meyerbeer: Margherita d'Anjou

Annick Massis (Margherita d'Anjou), Bruce Ford (Duke of Lavarenne), Daniela Barcellona (Isaura), Alastair Miles (Carlo), Fabio Previati (Michele), Pauls Putnins (Duke of Gloucester), Colin Lee (Bellapunta), Roland Wood (Orner)

Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, London Philharmonic Orchestra, David Parry


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*:String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51 No. 1

Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34

Akiko Yamamoto (piano)

Quatuor Ebène


----------



## Pugg

Field : Pianos music 
( four hands)
Pietro Spada.


----------



## Pugg

*Bach, J S*: Piano concertos 3 & 7 & 4

Philharmonisches Kammerorchester München

Eight Small Preludes & Fugues, BWV553-560

Martin Stadtfeld (piano)


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven:* Symphony Nr. 6 
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Henry Lewis


----------



## Pugg

​
*Floyd *: Susannah.

Fleming/ Hadley/ Ramey et al.

James Conlon conducting.


----------



## Vasks

*Klughardt - Festive Overture (Hermus/cpo)
Brahms - Violin Sonata #3 (Pasquier/Harmonia mundi)
Fuchs - Srenade #5 (Ludwig/Naxos)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Roussel, Symphony No. 4*

Well, the entire CD.

Stephane Deneve and The Royal Scottish National Orchestra on Naxos


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Roussel, Symphony No. 4*

Well, the entire CD.

Stephane Deneve and The Royal Scottish National Orchestra on Naxos


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 5*

Furtwangler, 01/28/42. There's a lot of Furtwanglering going on in that one.

Daniel Barenboim, Chicago Symphony. What a great sound these guys put out.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Concerti by J.S. Bach part one.

I admit to preferring Bach's music for solo instruments to the majority of his orchestral works and of his orchestral output it's the harpsichord concerti which have suffered particular neglect over the years. Only fair, then, that I pay more attention to them over the next couple of days.

Concerto no.1 for harpsichord and strings in D-minor BWV1052 
Concerto no.2 for harpsichord and strings in E BWV1053 
Concerto no.3 for harpsichord and strings in D BWV1054 (after Violin Concerto in E BWV1042) 
Concerto no.4 for harpsichord and strings in A BWV1055 
Concerto no.5 for harpsichord and strings in F-minor BWV1056 
Concerto no.6 for harpsichord, 2 recorders and strings in F BWV1057 (after Brandenburg Concerto no.4 in G BWV1049)
Concerto no.7 for harpsichord and strings in G minor BWV1058 (after Violin Concerto in A-minor BWV1041)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## pmsummer

TIENTOS Y GLOSAS EN IBERIA
*Iberian Music of the 16th and 17th Centuries*
_João Fontanes de Maqueixa organ of the São Vincente de Fora Convent, Lisbon_
Jesús Martín Moro - organist
Ensemble Gilles Binchois
Dominique Vellard - director
_
Tempéraments_


----------



## Merl

Mixed reactions to this but I like it.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16*

*Julliard String Quartet*


----------



## ldiat




----------



## distantprommer

Prom 39: Debussy, Ravel and Mark-Anthony Turnage

*Claude Debussy- Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
Maurice Ravel- Piano Concerto in G major
Mark-Anthony Turnage- Hibiki*

Inon Barnatan, piano
Sally Matthews, soprano
Mihoko Fujimura, mezzo-soprano

Finchley Childrens Music Group
New London Children's Choir

BBC Symphony Orchestra - Kazushi Ono

Sunlight and sensuality dominate Debussy's ravishing Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune. The cooler shades of jazz shoot through Ravel's blistering Piano Concerto in G major, while Mark-Anthony Turnage's Hibiki ('beautiful sound') introduces a more meditative mood.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Bach: Cantata No. 4*

*Bach-Ensemble, Helmuth Rilling*


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Bach: Cantata No. 4*

*Bach-Ensemble, Helmuth Rilling*

View attachment 96729


----------



## scratchgolf

Pugg said:


> And your very favourite recording is.......? drum roll


Mov. 1-Boulez
Mov. 2 - Solti
Mov. 3 - Solti
Mov. 4 - Boulez/Dudamel
Mov. 5 - Bernstein

In summary, I'll take Dudamel's passion (He's cut from Mahler's mold here)
Boulez for his attention to detail. The ability to make him your overall favorite over 10% of the whole
and Solti for his ability to know what I need to hear before I want to. His renditions touch me personally like those of Fricsay


----------



## pmsummer

PIANO WORKS
*Erik Satie*
Daniel Varsano - piano
Philippe Entremont - piano
_
Sony Classical_


----------



## Guest

On the TT:










It's too bad that the 4th Ballade was recorded in a different location and on a different instrument: the sound isn't as good as the other three, but his playing is still magnificent.


----------



## Barbebleu

Brahms. Dreizehn Kanons Op.113. Glorious stuff.


----------



## Atrahasis

Insane


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Bulldog

Bach's Viola da Gamba Sonatas (arranged for horn & piano)
Radek Baborak (horn)
Jan Petre (piano)
Exton OVCL 00162

Although I tend to be purist, there are times when I give a listen to a Bach work arranged for other instruments. So, I noticed on NML a new recording of Bach's Viola da Gamba arranged for horn and piano. As usual, I am not impressed. Using a horn and piano, these performances are devoid of any fizz or tension and sound as if intended as background music at your local market or elevator. If that's what you are looking for, Exton leads the field.


----------



## MattB

_Bach Motets, BWV 225-231_

*John Eliot Gardiner
Monteverdi Choir*


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 7 and 8
_Staatskapelle Dresden|Herbert Blomstedt_


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Piano concerto's 1-5 
Lili Kraus


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: piano works
Disc 2
Peter Rösel


----------



## Pugg

Symphony No.2 "Hymn of Praise" (Connell, Mattila, Blochwitz, LSChorus, LSO)


----------



## Pugg

​
Donizetti: Anna Bolena

Beverly Sills, Shirley Verrett, Stuart Burrows, Paul Plishka

John Alldis Choir & London Symphony Orchestra, Julius Rudel


----------



## elgar's ghost

Concerti by J.S. Bach part two.

Concerto no.1 for 2 harpsichords and strings in C-minor BWV1060 
Concerto no.2 for 2 harpsichords and strings in C BWV1061
Concerto no.3 for 2 harpsichords and strings in C-minor BWV1062 (after the Concerto for Two Violins in D-minor BWV1043)
Concerto no.1 for 3 harpsichords and strings in D-minor BWV1063
Concerto no.2 for 3 harpsichords and strings in C BWV1064 
Concerto for 4 harpsichords and strings in A-minor BWV1065


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Currently enjoying this compilation. 5 O'Clock Foxtrot is a particular pleasure, and a good performance of the brilliant G Major Piano Concerto.


----------



## Pugg

​
Brahms: piano works
Disc 2
Peter R


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-6th Symphony

late last night and early again this morning Listened for the 'umpteenth time' to the recording by Peter Maag and the Orchestra di Padova e del Veneto and while I know the work itself is acknowledged as being a great work of art this particular recording is nothing less than remarkable-there is something just right about the whole thing


----------



## Pugg

Kodály (Hary Janos-Suite, Galanta & Marosszek Dances) & Bartók (Hungarian Sketches, Roumanian Folk Dances)
Dorati / Minneapolis Symphony /
Philharmonia Hungarica


----------



## Guest

Haydn Symphony No.97 & 98


----------



## jim prideaux

Peter Frankl and the Lindsay String Quartet performing Brahms' and Schumann's Piano Quintets.


----------



## Pugg

​*Shchedrin* :Concerto for Orchestra No. 4 'Khorovody'/ Concerto for Orchestra No. 5
Four Russian Songs'

Kristallene Gusli (Crystal Psaltery)

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Kirill Karabits.


----------



## pmsummer

CONCERTI A CINQUE, OP. 9
_For Violin and Oboe with Strings and Continuo_
*Tomaso Albinoni*
I Musici
_
Musical Heritage Society_ via _Philips_


----------



## Omicron9

Martinu: Cello Sonatas. Super cool.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano concerto no 5 / Choral fantasia

Daniel Barenboim/ Otto Klemperer


----------



## Guest

This piece ( the chromatic fantasy) never fails to impress me ,I must think about a episode from the BBC series "Colditz" where a flight lieutenant is trying to escape by faking a mental case ,but in doing so he realy lost his mind,impressive television.
He listens so often to this piece that his fellow officers get really annoyed.


----------



## Vasks

*Klughardt - Festive Overture (Hermus/cpo)
Brahms - Violin Sonata #3 (Pasquier/Harmonia mundi)
Fuchs - Serenade #5 (Ludwig/Naxos)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Concerti by J.S. Bach part three.

Violin Concerto no.1 in A-minor BWV1041
Violin Concerto no.2 in E BWV1042
Double Violin Concerto in D-minor BWV1043
Concerto for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord in A-minor BWV1044

Oboe Concerto in F BWV1053 (alternative to Harpsichord Concerto no.2)
Oboe d'amour Concerto in A BWV1055 (alternative to Harpsichord Concerto no.4)
Oboe Concerto in D-minor BWV1059 (original work abandoned - BWV no. assigned to a 20thc. Frankenstein job largely made up from the instrumental music written for the cantata _Geist und Seele wird verwirret_ BWV35)

Brandenburg Concertos nos.1-6 BWV1046-51


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti*: Il diluvio universale

Mirco Palazzi (Noe), Majella Cullagh (Sela), Manuela Custer (Ada), Colin Lee (Cadmo), Simon Bailey (Iafet), Mark Wilde (Sem), Dean Robinson (Cam), Irina Lungu (Tesbite), Ivana Dimitrijevic (Asfene), Anne-Marie Gibbons (Abra), Roland Wood (Artoo)

Geoffrey Mitchell Choir & London Philharmonic Orchestra, Giuliano Carella.


----------



## Guest

Brahms Symphony No. 2


----------



## Granate

*Joan Sutherland - Some operas...*









Bellini
_*La sonnambula*_
Joan Sutherland, Nicola Monti, Fernando Corena, Margreta Elkins, Sylvia Stahlman, Giovanni Foiani, Angelo Mercuriali
Orchestra e Coro del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino
*Richard Bonynge
Decca (1962/1996 Reissue Edition)*









Bellini
_*Norma*_
Joan Sutherland, Marilyn Horne, John Alexander, Richard Cross, Yvonne Minton, Joseph Ward
London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus
*Richard Bonynge
Decca (1965/1989 Reissue Edition)*

_A long time ago, so I could compare with Votto/Callas Studio, I gave a go to the Bonynge/Sutherland first recording, but not even Sutherland could elevate the whole picture. Leaving aside the diction, Sutherland's voice struggles to have presence in the mix, too dark for my taste. The recording is ok but never gives a moment of climax.

I have more positive views on Sutherland's first studio Norma. Her voice is actually present in the mixing, but the best thing that could happen is that she gives a perfect show, together with the powerhouse Adalgisa by Marilyn Horne. The downs of this terrific stereo recording are the males and the LSO lightweight sound by Bonynge._


----------



## Flamme

Pretty darn intense...


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.2 - Final thoughts*

I wanted to post somewhere my conclusions about the six sets that I have reviewed here totally or partially *(Stenz GOK, Sinopoli PO, Ozawa BSO, Haitink RCO, Solti CSO, Bernstein Sony, Bernstein DG).* While only one set deserves for me a negative mention, three of them share lukewarm grades for me.

*Ozawa BSO* bottoms for Philips in this combination of studio and live recordings in the early digital era. Many times the sound is fine but others it makes the recording very dull. For example, the No.2 is one of the most positively received. Singers overall play a fantastic role in the whole set. The orchestra is fine in No.7 and No.9. But from No.4 to No.6, and a terrible No.8 many of which are live recordings, the experience drops. Besides, no particular style is to be expected here.

*Markus Stenz* and the *GOK* is barely different, with the exception that almost all recordings are perfectly engineered. The orchestra is quite lightweight but as I said no major differences within the set. No.7 is one to look at here.

As he did with Bruckner, *Haitink* and the *Concertgebouworkest* score a straight early Mahler cycle that could hardly become a reference. The sound is generally good. And performance quality boosts in No.1, No.3, No.6 and No.9. The downs are in the dulls No.5 and No.8.

The late digital cycle of *Giuseppe Sinopoli for DG* with the Philharmonia is one which has at times strong sound quality, improving the experience, but usually gives double lenght to movements (No.6, No.7). This one however is more of a rollercoaster, with downs (No.2, No.5) and ups (mentioned No.6, No.7, No.8, plus No.3 & No.1). Don't look here for personalised readings, because you will find HQ sound.

The top three of this season and, personally, not one box I would really buy, is the new remastered *Bernstein Sony.* In my opinion they have upgraded the sound to extraordinary levels for 60s recordings. Symphonies from 1-4 are some of the best that you can find for the sound, true references. But the sound treatment and conducting is questionable because from Symphony No.5, the compositions get way heavier and darker, and the recordings of them just fall short on weight. No.8 is his best recorded. But I'm not feeling encouraged to buy something like this.

On second place, the nice surprise is the *Chicago Symphony Orchestra* Cycle under *Georg Solti.* All the analogue recordings 5-8 are first choice, probably a bit angry in style, but enjoying top-notch technology. For the digital tapes, it's a mixed bag, starting with a dull and very dissappointing No.9 recording, ok brass in No.3 and really good level in No.1, No.2 and No.4. The balance between the brass and strings is one of the best in discography. This box is a must buy in my opinion, and I'm eagerly waiting for a Decca reissue (almost 20 years from the last one).

And the winner, and only because I listened again for No.5 out of curiosity and I already had No.1, No.3 and No.4 as references, *Leonard Bernstein and his 2nd Cycle* (actually incomplete) for *Deutsche Grammophon* is the winner. The readings are almost everytime idiosincratic. I cannot deny that, but I love to hear more Bernstein than Mahler and it conveys all the passion that branded Bernstein's conducting. In the same terms, DG deserves props for the mesmerizing digital sound quality, with unbelievable presence of double-basses. The down is the refurbished and mushy recordings of No.8 and No.10 Adagio, taken from the Vienna DVD cycle. The No.8 has a perfect performance though but the sound quality is almost unacceptable in this set. With the studio recorded ones, No.2 and No.7 suffer from an excessive idiosincracy though on spare listens are joyful and deep. No.6 is almost referential but loses in comparison to Barbirolli, Solti or Tennstedt. And then, many arguably winners in No.1, No.3, No.4, No.5 and No.9. All have crafted executions and would definetely reccomend them over anything, only on par with Tennstedt.


















Maybe sooner than later, these are the next Mahler cycles I want to review in the 3rd challenge:

Abbado BPO DG
Bertini KRSO WC
Chailly RCO Decca
Haitink BPO Decca
Levine Sony
Maazel WPO Sony
Mitropoulos Public Performances
Walter Sony


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner from Schaller, Bolton & Zweden - I*

In order to include their completed Bruckner cycles in my overall review of the Bruckner boxes survey (2017 Edition), leaving Nézet-Séguin and Thielemann out until they complete and release their cycles, I am making a quick survey comparing the recordings of these conductors:









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.1 in C minor*_
1877 Linz Version, Ed. Carragan
Philharmonie Festiva
*Gerd Schaller
Profil-Hänssler (2011)*









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.1 in C minor*_ Live recording
1877 Linz Version, Ed. Nowak
Mozarteumorchester Salzburg
*Ivor Bolton
Oehms (2013)*









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.2 in C minor*_
1872 Original Version, Ed. Carragan
Philharmonie Festiva
*Gerd Schaller
Profil-Hänssler (2012)*









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.2 in C minor*_
1872 Original Version, Ed. Carragan
Mozarteumorchester Salzburg
*Ivor Bolton
Oehms (2015)*









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.2 in C minor*_
1877 Version, Ed. Nowak
Radio Filharmonisch Orkest Hilversum
*Jaap van Zweden
Exton (2007)*


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner from Schaller, Bolton & Zweden - II*










Bruckner
_*Symphony No.3 in D minor*_
1874 Version, Ed. Carragan
Philharmonie Festiva
*Gerd Schaller
Profil-Hänssler (2011)*









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.3 in D minor*_ Live recording
1889 Version, Ed. Nowak
Mozarteumorchester Salzburg
*Ivor Bolton
Oehms (2007)*









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.4 in E flat major*_
1886 Version, Ed. Nowak with Volkfest Finale
Philharmonie Festiva
*Gerd Schaller
Profil-Hänssler (2013)*









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.4 in E flat major*_
1886 Version, Ed. Nowak
Radio Filharmonisch Orkest Hilversum
*Jaap van Zweden
Exton (2006)*









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.4 in E flat major*_ Live recording
1886 Version, Ed. Nowak
Mozarteumorchester Salzburg
*Ivor Bolton
Oehms (2008)*


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Pugg said:


> Symphony No.2 "Hymn of Praise" (Connell, Mattila, Blochwitz, LSChorus, LSO)


I'm not a big Abbado fan, but I believe his recording of Mendelssohn Overtures on DG is excellent.


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner from Schaller, Bolton & Zweden - III*










Bruckner
_*Symphony No.4 in E flat major*_ Live recording
1881 Version, Ed. Haas
Staatskapelle Dresden
*Christian Thielemann
Profil-Hänssler (2015)*









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.5 in B flat major*_
1878 Original Version, Ed. Nowak
Philharmonie Festiva
*Gerd Schaller
Profil-Hänssler (2013)*









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.5 in B flat major*_ Live recording
1878 Original Version, Ed. Nowak
Mozarteumorchester Salzburg
*Ivor Bolton
Oehms (2005)*

*Jaap van Zweden - Radio Filharmonisch Orkest Hilversum*
1st note. I had already listened to Jaaw van Zweden's Bruckner symphonies 1, 3, 5, 6, & 8. Usually with very positive reviews. These No.2 and No.4 are no less, maybe I find little to talk about because the performances are up to the standards of Jochum or Barenboim, but those who own the set on SACD will know how gorgeous and expansive the sound is. And they lose none of these qualities on digital.

*Gerd Schaller - Philharmonie Festiva*
Those who are curious about the Gerd Schaller upcoming complete Bruckner set can start streaming it now or save for the phisical complete release, because the sharp and echoing sound makes it worth it. Up to this point (No.5), the Schaller Profil set enjoys pristine sound with a conducting that usually leaves me cold but where I can find everything that makes people love Bruckner. There are not a lot of highlights because the cycle is for now very consistent.

*Ivor Bolton - Mozarteumorchester Salzburg*
But what about the 3RD Oehms Bruckner complete release now for $20? I beg you that, if you have the time, we open a thread about this complete set because it is so radical, with such an odd orchestra choice and also a very questionable conducting job, that I cannot trust my own views. I need yours, please. My first conclusion is that the Baroque specialised Mozarteumorchester *owns* Bruckner in these recordings. You may notice, maybe it's just a sensation, that the orchestra sounds smaller and the timpanis and woodwinds have more presence. There is a major surprise effect when I tune in Symphony No.1 (one of the latest to be recorded), and which fades as I travel throigh the cycle, of clean and very sharp strings, precise brass and loud timpani. The sound is not pristine, and the sensation is rarely any of grandeur or majestic, but I bet it sounds fantastic on speakers. When I come to Bolton's pacing of the orchestra, is where I have more doubts. His style is not as consistent inside the symphony as Venzago can be. The good news is that nothing I hear so far is dissonant. Rather precise.

Please, give me second opinions...


----------



## distantprommer

I had a very difficult time yesterday posting to TC. Something was amiss. No entries thus for either of the two Proms.
Today there are two Proms again. I hope my posts do work out this time.

First up Prom 40: Brahms, Berg, Larcher and Schumann

*Johannes Brahms- Tragic Overture
Alban Berg- Violin Concerto
Thomas Larcher- Nocturne - Insomnia(UK premiere)
Robert Schumann- Symphony No 3 in E flat major 'Rhenish'*

Christian Tetzlaff, violin

Scottish Chamber Orchestra - Robin Ticciati

Brahms's Tragic Overture is not so much tragic as a 'serious' follow-up to his more frivolous Academic Festival Overture.
Dedicated 'To the memory of an angel', Berg's luminous Violin Concerto is an intensely moving personal testament to the death of a young woman, quoting Bach's funeral chorale 'Es ist genug'.
Thomas Larcher's nocturnal wanderings receive their UK premiere before a joyous journey down the Rhine in Schumann's Third Symphony, which climaxes in a musical homage to Cologne Cathedral.


----------



## Tchaikov6

distantprommer said:


> I had a very difficult time yesterday posting to TC. Something was amiss. No entries thus for either of the two Proms.
> Today there are two Proms again. I hope my posts do work out this time.
> 
> First up Prom 40: Brahms, Berg, Larcher and Schumann
> 
> *Johannes Brahms- Tragic Overture
> Alban Berg- Violin Concerto
> Thomas Larcher- Nocturne - Insomnia(UK premiere)
> Robert Schumann- Symphony No 3 in E flat major 'Rhenish'*
> 
> Christian Tetzlaff, violin
> 
> Scottish Chamber Orchestra - Robin Ticciati
> 
> Brahms's Tragic Overture is not so much tragic as a 'serious' follow-up to his more frivolous Academic Festival Overture.
> Dedicated 'To the memory of an angel', Berg's luminous Violin Concerto is an intensely moving personal testament to the death of a young woman, quoting Bach's funeral chorale 'Es ist genug'.
> Thomas Larcher's nocturnal wanderings receive their UK premiere before a joyous journey down the Rhine in Schumann's Third Symphony, which climaxes in a musical homage to Cologne Cathedral.


Oh, three of my very favorite pieces. I wish I could be there to see that...


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain*

*New York Philharmonic, Giuseppe Sinopoli*


----------



## jim prideaux

Gergiev and the LSO performing Prokofiev's 7th Symphony.

( remembering with some fondness a cassette I had years ago that featured this work alongside the 1st and Lt Kije-Previn and the LSO,)


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Schubert: Adagio and Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet*

*Jeno Jando, (members of)Kodaly Quartet*


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Guest

Le Manuscrit du Puy Ensemble Gilles Binchois


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Sonata in F Major*

Andras Schiff.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Granate said:


> *Ivor Bolton - Mozarteumorchester Salzburg*
> But what about the 3RD Oehms Bruckner complete release now for $20?




Where did you find it for 20? I have seen it at 28.

I'm starting the 7th, into the first movement. So far it doesn't have much spark; it reminds me of an opened Coke where all the flavors are there but the fizz is gone. Maybe it will get better.


----------



## Granate

Manxfeeder said:


> Where did you find it for 20? I have seen it at 28.
> 
> I'm starting the 7th, into the first movement. So far it doesn't have much spark; it reminds me of an opened Coke where all the flavors are there but the fizz is gone. Maybe it will get better.


http://www.bookbutler.com/music/compare?ean=4260034860315

But I have not purchased it. Spotify has had the recordings for a long time but the last recording, and then the cycle, was released this year. I'm streaming both Schaller and Bolton there.

You were right. It's 20€ in Europe but $22 plus delivery.


----------



## distantprommer

The second of today's Proms.

Prom 41: Philip Glass and Ravi Shankar

In the mid-1960s a rising star of Western classical music met the 'Godfather' of the Indian classical tradition. The result was a collision of musical worlds and - some 25 years later - a studio album that combined Glass's American Minimalism with Shankar's sitar and the traditions of Hindustani classical music.
A hypnotic flow of sound, blending cello, saxophone and other Western instruments with the glittering pulse of the sitar, Passages is presented here in its first complete live performance. The Britten Sinfonia and Karen Kamensek are joined by Shankar's daughter, sitar virtuoso Anoushka Shankar.

*Philip Glass | Ravi Shankar - Passages (first complete live performance)*

Anoushka Shankar, sitar
Ravichandra Kulur, bansuri
Gaurav Mazumdar, sitar

Britten Sinfonia - Karen Kamensek


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mozart symph. no. 39 with Harnoncourt & Concentus Musicus Wien.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Going the whole hog and listening to the remainder of the Bach orchestral box tonight.

Orchestral Suites 1-4 BWV1066-1069

_Musical Offering_ BWV1079 (arr. by N. Marriner)

_The Art of Fugue_ BWV1080 (arr. by N. Marriner and A. Davis)


----------



## Barbebleu

Barber - Violin Concerto played by the just fantastic Joshua Bell. Sheer delight at every turn.


----------



## Guest

On the TT today. Superbly played and recorded.


----------



## pmsummer

PIANO SONGS
*Meredith Monk*
Ursula Oppens - piano
Bruce Brubaker - piano
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Guest

A $2.98 purchase today. Wow, some stunning playing and excellent sound.


----------



## pmsummer

PIECES DU VIOLE DU SECOND LIVRE, 1701
*Marin Marais*
Jordi Savall, Rolf Lislevand, Xavier Díaz-Latorre, Philippe Pierlot, Pierre Hantaï
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## Pugg

*Tchaikovsky:*
"Nutcracker" Suite (May 2, 1960 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Swan Lake" (excerpts) (May 13, 1969, December 8 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Sleeping Beauty" - waltz (January 12, 1971 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Eugene Onegin" - Polonaise (January 12, 1971 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert *- String Quartets Nos.13 & 14


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms*: Symphony no 4
B.P Herbert von Karajan
_Vinyl edition. _


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> *Brahms*: Symphony no 4
> B.P Herbert von Karajan
> _Vinyl edition. _


Looking forward to it--comes out on August 18th in the US.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Looking forward to it--comes out on August 18th in the US.


Sounding if it was recorded yesterday. :angel:


----------



## Pugg

​The one and only: *Dame Joan Sutherland.*
"La Stupenda"
Arias and Mad scenes.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Prokofiev*: Alexander Nevsky
Alexander Nevsky, Op. 78

Yelena Obraztsova (mezzo soprano)

London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus

Lieutenant Kijé Suite, Op. 60

Chicago Symphony Orchestra/ Claudio Abbado


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet: Thaïs*

Anna Moffo (Thaïs), Gabriel Bacquier (Athanaël), José Carreras (Nicias), Justino Diaz (Palémon), Patricia Clark (Crobyle), Antonia Butler (Myrtale), Elizabeth Bainbridge (Albine), Jessica Cash (La Charmeuse), Leslie Fyson (Servant)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus & New Philharmonia Orchestra, Julius Rudel.


----------



## jim prideaux

Ashkenazy, Previn and the LSO performing Prokofiev's 3rd Piano Concerto.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Sounding if it was recorded yesterday. :angel:


I purchased these recordings on ebay and listened to the second symphony yesterday and they are realy fine,recorded as the Beethoven symphonies in the Jesu Kirche in Berlin.My old recording are mint,unbelievable.


----------



## Guest

Brahms Symphony No.3 & the Haydn variations

LP must be surely 40 years old or more.


----------



## Judith

Today, been listening to:-

Saint Saens
Piano Concerto no 4
Piano Concerto no 5

Stephen Hough
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Conducted by Sakari Oramo

The fourth is unusual as it has only two movements. Can't help wondering if it was unfinished!!! Found similarities to the organ symphony.

Shostakovich 2nd Piano Concerto
Boris Giltburg
RLPO
Conducted by Vasily Petrenko

Saw this performed live by all of them over a year ago and was wonderful. Still is on the recording.


----------



## elgar's ghost

While I'm in the mood for Bach I've turned my attention to some of his choral works.

Motets 1-6 BWV225-230










_Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit (God's time is the very best time)_ - Funeral Cantata BWV106
_O Jesu Christ, meins Lebens Licht (O Jesus Christ, light of my life)_ - Funeral Motet BWV118/231
_Laß, Fürstin, laß noch einen Strahl (Let, Princess, let still one more glance)_ - Funeral Ode BWV198










Mass in B-minor BWV232


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*:Mass in D major, Op.86 (B175)/ *Gounod*: Requiem

Anne Bretschneider, Christine Lichtenberg, Georg Witt

Fundfunkchor Berlin & Polyphonia Ensemble Berlin, Risto Joost


----------



## jim prideaux

as recommended by an esteemed fellow member of TC I took delivery this morning of a second hand copy of Serebrier and the Bournemouth S.O. recording of Dvorak's 7th...........a generous collection as it also includes In Natures Realm, Scherzo capriccioso and one of the Slavonic Dances.

( I was advised years ago that the effectiveness of a recording is often reflected at lower volume-I am sitting here waiting for a knock on the door with this CD at low volume and yet the intensity and clarity are stlll very apparent!)


----------



## wkasimer

Elgar Violin Concerto; Takezawa, Davis, SOdBR:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Heitor Villa-Lobos *: New World Symphony

Bachianas Brasileiras No. 4 
Bachianas Brasileiras No. 5: Ária (Cantilena)

Renée Fleming.

Michael Tilson Thomas (Conductor), New World Symphony (Orchestra),


----------



## jim prideaux

vinyl-Supraphon (1966) recording of Schubert's 3rd and 8th Symphonies performed by Vaclav Neumann and the Czech P.O.


----------



## eljr

This 2015 release was named one of the years 10 beat by Classics Today.

Their rating: 
Artistic Quality: 10
Sound Quality: 10

Worth a listen. 










Hannu Lintu / Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Legends; Pohjola's Daughter

Release Date April 14, 2015
Duration01:01:36
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Recording Location
Helsinki Music Centre, Finland


----------



## eljr

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Dvorak*:Mass in D major, Op.86 (B175)/ *Gounod*: Requiem
> 
> Anne Bretschneider, Christine Lichtenberg, Georg Witt
> 
> Fundfunkchor Berlin & Polyphonia Ensemble Berlin, Risto Joost


This looks very interesting, do you recommend or not so much?


----------



## Pugg

eljr said:


> This looks very interesting, do you recommend or not so much?


Only if you don't have other options, I am a bit shifting trough my shelf, see what can be sold to the second hand store. 
I bought is once for the Dvorak but I can live without this one.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*; Kreisleriana op. 16/ Piano Sonata No.2 in G minor, Op.22
Vladimir Ashkenazy.


----------



## Vasks

*Kancheli - Styx (Bashmet/DG)
Kaipainen - Symphony #3 (Lintu/Ondine)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Respighi:*Pines of Rome/Fountains of Rome/ Roman Festivals

Philadelphia Orchestra,_ Riccardo Muti_


----------



## elgar's ghost

More choral works from Bach this afternoon.

_Missae breves_ 1-4 BWV233-236
_Herr Gott, dich loben alle wir (Lord God, We All Praise You)_ - Cantata for Michaelmas BWV130
_Halt im Gedächtnis Jesum Christ (Keep Jesus Christ in Mind)_ - Cantata for the first Sunday after Easter BWV67










_Easter Oratorio_ BWV249
_Magnificat_ BWV243


----------



## Joe B

Crazy way to start off the morning, but that's the kind of mood I'm in right now:


----------



## Pugg

​The Inaugural Season: Extraordinary Met Performances From 1966-67

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor

Dame Joan Sutherland (Lucia), Richard Tucker (Edgardo), Anselmo Colzani (Enrico), Nicola Ghiuselev (Raimondo)

Richard Bonynge conducting.


----------



## pmsummer

PIÈCES DE VIOLE
*Mr. De Sainte Colombe Le Fils*
Jordi Savall - viole
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Roussel, Symphony No. 4*

I'm still trying to figure this one out. It's like a combination of Bartok at the beginning and Gershwin at the end.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> *Brahms*: Symphony no 4
> B.P Herbert von Karajan
> _Vinyl edition. _


It's rather expensive in the US--$89 for 4 LPs. Is it similarly priced in Europe? I wish DG and all companies that issue new LP pressings charged the same amount as they do for CDs.


----------



## bharbeke

Brahms: 16 Waltzes, Op. 39 (Gerhard Oppitz)

This version of the waltzes is absolutely fantastic! I thought that these waltzes were for piano four-hands, but I did not see another artist listed on the Spotify information. Did he record one part and then the other on playback?

Joly Braga Santos: Symphony No. 1 (Alvaro Cassuto, Portuguese Symphony Orchestra)

This is my first time listening to this composer. The symphony was quite enjoyable, and I would like to hear more. Any ideas, besides the obvious method of continuing the symphonies?


----------



## Guest

Brahms Symphony No. 4 Karajan


----------



## wkasimer

Kontrapunctus said:


> It's rather expensive in the US--$89 for 4 LPs. Is it similarly priced in Europe? I wish DG and all companies that issue new LP pressings charged the same amount as they do for CDs.


That's not going to happen any time soon, for several reasons:

1) I believe that it costs more to produce, store, and ship an LP than it does a CD.

2) At the moment, the LP is still a niche market, and given that the companies sell fewer LP's, they're charging more to compensate for that.

3) At least in the classical realm, those who buy LP's tend to be "audiophiles" who can afford expensive gear, and the companies assume, probably correctly, that those buyers will be willing to pay through the nose for LP's.


----------



## Atrahasis




----------



## David9

This morning: Gluck, _Iphigenia en Aulide_ - John Eliot Gardiner _et al_


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Shostakovich: Viola Sonata*

*Yuri Bashmet, Mikhail Muntian*


----------



## Guest

Beethoven - Symphony No. 3: Marriner/Academy of St. Martin in the Fields

Mahler - Symphony No. 2: (DVD) Bernstein/London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 42: Les Siècles and François-Xavier Roth

An all-French programme inspired by the East, from the fragrant Indian gardens of Delibes's Lakmé and the eroticism of Samson and Delilah, to Corfu with the adventures of Lalo's Namouna.
Oriental demons surface in Les Djinns, complementing the vibrantly coloured music of Java and the Middle East that suffuses Saint-Saëns's 'Egyptian' Piano Concerto.

*Camille Saint‐Saëns- La princesse jaune - overture
Léo Delibes- Lakmé - ballet music
Camille Saint‐Saëns- Piano Concerto No 5 in F major, 'Egyptian'
César Franck- Les Djinns
Édouard Lalo
- -Namouna - Suite No. 1
- -Namouna - Suite No. 2
Camille Saint‐Saëns- Samson and Delilah - Bacchanal*

Cédric Tiberghien, piano

Les Siècles - François‐Xavier Roth


----------



## Joe B

Hurd, "Choral Works" performed by the Vasari Singers









I'm looking forward to "Volume 2"


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Beethoven: Emperor Concerto

Maurizio Pollini; Berlin Philharmonic, Karl Bohm*


----------



## Guest

Bach cantatas, after a long absence again back to this beautiful music.


----------



## Merl

Symphony 2 from this set.


----------



## pmsummer

ELEMENTS
_Fire - Earth - Water - Air (a mother-daughter-project)_
*Marthe Perl, Irish Traditional, Antonio Soler, Michel Farinel, Marin Marais, Tobias Hume, Richard Sumarte, John Dowland, Thomas Ford, Francis Poulenc*
Hille Perl - viola da gamba
Marthe Perl - viola da gamba, treble viol
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## pmsummer

OBOE CONCERTI
_Concerti a Cinque Op. 9_
*Tomaso Giovanni Albinoni*
_Concertos for Oboe, Strings, and Basso Continuo_
*Georg Philipp Telemann*
Hans de Vries - oboe
Alma Musica Amsterdam
Bob van Asperen - director
_
Virgin Veritas_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Petrouchka*

Boulez/Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## WVdave

Ludwig van Beethoven - Herbert von Karajan, Berliner Philharmoniker 
Beethoven Bicentennial Collection; Symphonies And Overtures Part One, DG, 5 LP's, 1971.

A quick comment on this -- I found Vol.1 and Vol. 2 of this 17-part set at a thrift store today for $1 each and the records are in PERFECT shape. I'm working my way through the 5-LP's at the moment and love it so far.

Is it worth the effort to try and collect the rest of this set? From what I can find online, Karajan's 1963 stereo recordings of the nine symphonies are the highlight of this set.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Stravinsky: Apollo*

*London Symphony Orchestra, Robert Craft*


----------



## Guest

Another bargain LP! ($1.98) Someone must have brought in an entire collection to my local record store--all seem to be in mint shape. Wonderful playing and sound.


----------



## Sonata

*Carl Maria Von Weber- Oberon
*
An opera that I admittedly bought only because I was buying up all the Jonas Kaufmann I could fine! But it turns out that this is really a nice melodic opera. Some really nice writing for the horns.









*Andre Campra- Requiem
*
This didn't have as much of the French Baroque that I was really going for when I purchased this album, but it's still a lovely Requiem.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann*: Symphonies.
Disc 2
Paul Paray Conducting.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> It's rather expensive in the US--$89 for 4 LPs. Is it similarly priced in Europe? I wish DG and all companies that issue new LP pressings charged the same amount as they do for CDs.


I've paid €69.90 free shipping not cheep but hey, it's sound stunning.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*; Nisi Dominus et al.
Teresa Berganza/ Antonio Ros-Marba.


----------



## Guest

wkasimer said:


> 3) At least in the classical realm, those who buy LP's tend to be "audiophiles" who can afford expensive gear, and the companies assume, probably correctly, that those buyers will be willing to pay through the nose for LP's.


Some "audiophiles" are retired and their wives have put them on a budget, so money is a concern!


----------



## Balthazar

*Verdi ~ Requiem*

Anja Harteros, Elīna Garanča, Jonas Kaufmann, René Pape with La Scala under Barenboim.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Barbara Hendricks & Christa Ludwig

The Westminster Choir & New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstei


----------



## Pugg

​
*Danzi & Lachner*: Wind Quintets

Wind Quintet, Op. 56 No. 2 in G minor
Wind Quintet, Op. 68 No. 1 in A major

Lachner, Wind Quintet No. 2 in E flat major

Ensemble Wien-Berlin


----------



## ST4

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Danzi & Lachner*: Wind Quintets
> 
> Wind Quintet, Op. 56 No. 2 in G minor
> Wind Quintet, Op. 68 No. 1 in A major
> 
> Lachner, Wind Quintet No. 2 in E flat major
> 
> Ensemble Wien-Berlin


Did Xennnaniboy choose it for you?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera*

Luciano Pavarotti (Riccardo), Sherrill Milnes (Renato), Renata Tebaldi (Amelia), Regina Resnik (Ulrica), Helen Donath (Oscar), José van Dam (Silvano), Leonardo Monreale (Samuele), Nicola Christou (Tom), Pier Francesco Poli (Un giudice)

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale do Santa Cecilia, Bruno Bartoletti


----------



## chill782002

This guy is seriously impressive when it comes to Scriabin, I only rate Sofronitsky higher as an interpreter of his piano works and these recordings are in considerably better sound quality as they were much more recently made.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Anne Gastinel playing the Arpeggione sonata


----------



## Andolink

*Antonio Vivaldi*: _6 Sonatas, Op. 5_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruckner:* Symphony No. 8 in C minor

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Jaap van Zweden


----------



## Tallisman




----------



## Joe B

Michael Torke, "Adjustable Wrench"






My favorite piece composed by Torke.


----------



## Andolink

*Simon Holt*: _witness to a snow miracle_, for violin and orchestra
Hallé
Chloë Hanslip, violin
Nicholas Collon, conductor


----------



## Pugg

*Kreutzer*: Violin concertos.

Violin Concerto No. 15
Violin Concerto No. 18 in E minor
Violin Concerto No. 19 in D minor

Laurent Albrecht Breuninger (violin)

SWR Rundfunkorchester Kaiserslautern, Alun Francis


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two discs of organ music by Bach.

_Clavier-Übung III_ BWV552, BWV669-689 and BWV802-805:


----------



## pmsummer

TRIODION
*Arvo Pärt*
Polyphony
Christopher Bowers-Broadbent - organ
Stephen Layton - conductor
_
Hyperion_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach:* Concertos for 3 and 4 pianos

Michel Beroff, Jean-Philippe Collard, Gabriel Tacchino, Bruno Rigutto (pianos)

Ensemble Orchestral De Paris, Jean-Pierre Wallez.


----------



## Guest

J.S. Bach Gustav Leonhardt


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: Piano concertos 20/21
Murray Perahia.


----------



## Vasks

*Gandolfi - The Garden of Cosmic Speculation (Spano/Telarc)*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Joe B

I've got The Kronos Quartet's "Black Angles" CD in the player now, playing Shostakovich's 8th String Quartet. I can't find the whole thing on youtube.com, but the second movement "Allegro molto" is there (might give an idea why I like their rendition).


----------



## pmsummer

TRIOS FOR 4
*George Frideric Handel, George Philipp Telemann, Jean-Marie LeClair, Johann Joachim Quantz*
Palladian Ensemble
_
LINN - Honest_


----------



## Pugg

​*Rossini*: Le Siège de Corinthe

_Beverly Sills_/ Shirley Verrret/Justino Días/Harry Theyard.
Meastro Thomas Schippers conducting.


----------



## Joe B

Beverly Somach (violin) and Harriet Salerno (piano) playing Poulenc's "Sonata for Violin and Piano". This recording blows me away. The performance is excellent and the recording itself is one of my favorite engineered CD's.









Sorry, not online to listen to and also out of print....one of my "gems".


----------



## Guest

Wagner overtures Concertgebouworchestra Amsterdam Edo de Waart


----------



## pmsummer

PROENSA
_Songs of the Troubadours_
*Paul Hillier* - voice, direction
Stephen Stubbs - lute, psaltery
Andrew Lawrence-King - harp, psaltery
Erin Headley - vielle
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## chill782002

Gilels was a wonderful interpreter of Prokofiev and the Kabalevsky concerto is great fun.


----------



## Andolink

*Wolfgang Rihm*: _Schattenstük_, for orchestra
SWR Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart/Christian Arming


----------



## Sonata

*Janet Baker-Icon*
I'm addicted to these Icon sets! I have four total (3 singers, 1 pianist) and I love them all.
Currently listening to disc 1: Brahms Alto Rhapsody, Wagner Wessendock lieder, and Strauss lieder so far. My care ride home I will listen to Elgar's Sea Pictures and an excerpt from Dream of Gerontius


----------



## Judith

Just had Saint Saëns Symphony no 3 (organ) arrived today and on the same CD Dukas Sorcerors Apprentice with some overtures from Berlioz so listened to the first two.

Simon Preston (organ)
Berlin Philharmonic
James Levine


Then 
Wieniawski
Violin Concerto no 2 in D Minor

Joshua Bell
The Cleveland Orchestra
Conducted by Vladimir Ashenazy

Wieniawski is a composer that isn't featured on the radio much and don't hear much about him but still wonderful


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 43: Saint-Saëns - 'Organ' Symphony

Tonight's celebration of the sun-scorched landscapes of Spain opens with Falla's flamenco ballet El amor brujo, rich in Andalusian folk melodies and featuring the famous 'Ritual Fire Dance'.
Joshua Bell is the soloist in Lalo's Symphonie espagnole, whose title conceals a virtuosic violin concerto steeped in the sounds of Spain, while Cameron Carpenter takes to the organ console in Saint-Saëns's mighty 'Organ' Symphony. 'With it I have given all I could,' observed the composer. 'What I did I could not achieve again.'

*Manuel de Falla- El amor brujo
Édouard Lalo- Symphonie espagnole, Op 21
Camille Saint‐Saëns- Symphony No 3 in C minor, 'Organ'*

Stéphanie d'Oustrac, mezzo-soprano
Joshua Bell, violin
Cameron Carpenter, organ

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - Charles Dutoit


----------



## Judith

distantprommer said:


> Prom 43: Saint-Saëns - 'Organ' Symphony
> 
> Tonight's celebration of the sun-scorched landscapes of Spain opens with Falla's flamenco ballet El amor brujo, rich in Andalusian folk melodies and featuring the famous 'Ritual Fire Dance'.
> Joshua Bell is the soloist in Lalo's Symphonie espagnole, whose title conceals a virtuosic violin concerto steeped in the sounds of Spain, while Cameron Carpenter takes to the organ console in Saint-Saëns's mighty 'Organ' Symphony. 'With it I have given all I could,' observed the composer. 'What I did I could not achieve again.'
> 
> *Manuel de Falla- El amor brujo
> Édouard Lalo- Symphonie espagnole, Op 21
> Camille Saint‐Saëns- Symphony No 3 in C minor, 'Organ'*
> 
> Stéphanie d'Oustrac, mezzo-soprano
> Joshua Bell, violin
> Cameron Carpenter, organ
> 
> Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - Charles Dutoit


Got it on the radio now. Will not miss Joshua!


----------



## bharbeke

Wagner: Parsifal (Solti, Vienna Philharmonic)

This 4+ hour opera mostly stayed at the quality of background music. Some parts of it did speak to me, though, and those were:

"Nehmet hin meinen Leib"
Act 2's finale
"Du wuchsest mir die Fusse"

Haydn: Piano Sonatas No. 42-47 (Jenos Jando)

Jando has the knack for these Haydn sonatas. This group in particular sounds incredible.


----------



## Merl

The Levine / CSO set is One of my favourite Brahms cycles ever. Listened to the 3rd on the way to work and at work then the 2nd in the afternoon, after school, and finished it on the way home. Awesome cycle. The playing of the CSO is simply stellar.


----------



## pmsummer

WATKINS ALE
_Music of the English Renaissance_
*The Baltimore Consort*

_Dorian_


----------



## Joe B

Prs Cantione Antiqua performing Lassus' "Requeim, Magnificat, and Moteti"









James Depriest conducting the Oregon Symphony performing Erich Korngold's "The Sea Hawk"


----------



## pmsummer

ON THE BANKS OF HELICON
_Early Music of Scotland_
*The Baltimore Consort*

_Dorian_


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Mahler: The Youth's Magic Horn

Berlin Philharmonic, Claudio Abbado, Anne Sofie von Otter, Thomas Quasthoff*


----------



## Guest

On the TT:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartók, Concerto for Two Pianos, et al.; Violin Concerto No. 1*. *Schubert, Death and the Maiden Quartet.*


----------



## Bulldog

Pugg said:


> ​*Mozart*: Piano concertos 20/21
> Murray Perahia.


That's an exceptional set. Although Perahia is not one of my favored pianists, he and Mozart are an ideal team.


----------



## pmsummer

RECORDER CONCERTI - BLOCKFLÖTENKONZERTE
_Il Cardellino_
*Antonio Vivaldi*
_Concerto fa Maggiore Flauto, Archi e Continuo_
*Giuseppe Sammartini*
_Suite A-Moll für Altblockflote_
*Georg Philipp Telemann*
Clas Pehrsson - recorders
The Drottningholm Baroque Ensemble
Anders Öhrwall - harpsichord
_
BIS_


----------



## distantprommer

The second of today's Proms.

Prom 44: Bang on a Can All-Stars

Bang on a Can represents all that is most gleefully non-conformist and boundary-breaking in new music. Celebrating its 30th birthday this year, this pioneering American artistic collective and its three composer-directors, Michael Gordon, David Lang and Julia Wolfe, bring their signature energy to this Late Night Prom, together with their six-piece amplified ensemble.
The All-Stars perform classic works by Wolfe, Lang and Louis Andriessen alongside an 80th-birthday tribute to Philip Glass and a world premiere by Michael Gordon, performed by the Proms Youth Ensemble. Expect propulsive rhythms and plenty of big grooves.









*Michael Gordon- Big Space (BBC commission: world premiere)
David Lang- Sunray (London premiere)
Julia Wolfe- Big Beautiful Dark and Scary (London premiere)
Philip Glass- Glassworks - Closing
Louis Andriessen- Workers Union*

BBC Proms Youth Ensemble
Bang on a Can All-Stars - Rumon Gamba


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bach works for harpsichord tonight.

_Goldberg Variations_ (a.k.a. _Clavier-Übung IV_) BWV988










_The Well-Tempered Clavier_ Book I BWV846-869


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Elgar, The Kingdom*


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## pmsummer

MESSE DE NOSTRE DAME
*Guillaume de Machaut*
Ensemble Gilles Binchoit
Dominique Vellard - director
_
Brilliant Classics
_
3 CD set via _Cantus_


----------



## geralmar

WVdave said:


> Ludwig van Beethoven - Herbert von Karajan, Berliner Philharmoniker
> Beethoven Bicentennial Collection; Symphonies And Overtures Part One, DG, 5 LP's, 1971.
> 
> A quick comment on this -- I found Vol.1 and Vol. 2 of this 17-part set at a thrift store today for $1 each and the records are in PERFECT shape. I'm working my way through the 5-LP's at the moment and love it so far.
> 
> Is it worth the effort to try and collect the rest of this set? From what I can find online, Karajan's 1963 stereo recordings of the nine symphonies are the highlight of this set.
> 
> View attachment 96775


I picked up several volumes of the set, dirt cheap. Volume 3 has the five piano concertos with Kempff, Leitner, and the Berlin Philharmonic plus the violin concerto with Ferras, Karajan, and again the Berlin Philharmonic. After that individual volume contents become scattershot: some but not all of the piano sonatas, some but not all of the string quartets, etc. Also the DG recordings-- all obviously predating 1971-- are on U.S. pressings; not European imports. The volumes in the set (and the performances) are not rare and I would not pay the inflated prices on eBay for any single volume. I have eight volumes, bought at the same time for about $5 total, and feel no particular urgency in acquiring the remainder.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Itullian

Can't beat this.


----------



## pmsummer

GOOSTLY PSALMES
_Anglo-American Psalmody 1550-1800_
*Billings - Morgan - Read - Wood - Dowland*
His Majestie's Clerkes
Paul Hillier - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## pmsummer

VOX COSMICA
*Hildegard von Bingen*
Hirundo Maris
Arianna Savall - Voice, Medieval Harp, Italian Triple Harp, Lyra, Tibetan Singing Bowl
Petter Udland Johansen - Voice, Hardingfele, Lyra, Fiddle, Monochord
Andreas Spindler - Flutes, Fiddle, Romain Bells, Colascione, Tromba Marina, Voice
Anke Spindler - Nyckelharpa, Fiddles, Viola da Gamba, Voice
David Mayoral - Santur, Percussion, Romain Bells, Voice
_
Carpe Diem Records_


----------



## deprofundis

dear ladie of talk classical lore, tonight i was listening to something groundbreakung and shaking, hmm Ligeti Requiem, woaw awesome listening it reminded me of gesualdo a bit im not sure why...

Than i will have a listen to some Gesualdo marian motets and some Max Reger, that is all folks , danke sheun :tiphat:


----------



## Joe B

Listening to the Bax sonata on:









Release date 
7/7/2017

Chamber Music

LYRITA RECORDED EDITION-NIMBUS

COMPACT DISC

Hughes, Jennifer (piano)
Handy, Lionel (cello)


----------



## Guest

Also on the TT:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Piano trio's
Disc 5
Beaux Arts Trio.


----------



## rw181383

Revisiting these tonight and tomorrow:


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms: The Four Symphonies - Vinyl Edition*
No 3 playing.

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Pugg

​
* Handel* - Arias
Ian Bostridge

Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Harry Bicket


----------



## scratchgolf

Pugg said:


> ​
> * Handel* - Arias
> Ian Bostridge
> 
> Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Harry Bicket


I owe you an answer and the site blocked it for two days. I will start over and see if my old answer matches my new.

Mahler 2

Mv1 - Boulez (Oh his passion. He can make an entire symphony come to life with 10 minutes of magic)
Mv2 - Solti. Period. Another period.
Mv3 - Who cares? Boulez is on my desert island list. Dudamel "gets" Mahler because like Mahler, he is a dancer and he is an artist. And he is hated in his life but will be deeply revered in his death. True talent takes time to flower. But although I dislike his 1st Movement, Solti must be the best in my estimation. But if I were dying tomorrow, I would reach for the Boulez. I hope this clarifies things.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rimsky Korsakov*: Symphony No. 2, Op. 9 'Antar' et al.

L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Ernest Ansermet
Disc 1.


----------



## ST4

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Rimsky Korsakov*: Symphony No. 2, Op. 9 'Antar' et al.
> 
> L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Ernest Ansermet
> Disc 1.


Good symphony, love it :cheers:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mercadante*: Orazi e Curiazi

Nelly Miricioiu, Anthony Michaels-Moore, Marcus Jerome, Alastair Miles, Jennifer Rhys-Davies, Paul Nilon

Philharmonia Orchestra, Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, David Parry conducting.


----------



## elgar's ghost

More of Bach's harpsichord works.

_The Well-Tempered Clavier_ Book II BWV870-893








***

(*** - same recording but on EMI with different cover)

_The Art of Fugue_ BWV1080


----------



## ST4

*Beethoven - Symphony no 7*


----------



## Pugg

*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 1 in G Minor, Op. 13 "Winter Dreams"

The Nutcracker Suites, Op. 71a

Claudio Abbado / Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## chill782002

I'm familiar with Eugene Ormandy's Sibelius recordings with the Philadelphia Orchestra from the 60s and 70s but these early 50s performances are very special. The version of the 5th symphony is one of the best I've heard and the remastering job makes it sound like these were recorded yesterday.


----------



## andrzejmakal

Molto misterioso


----------



## Joe B

The New York Kammermusiker playing "A Renaissance Tour of Europe"


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi:* Violin concertos.
Yehudi Menuhin, violin/ conducting.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Pugg said:


> *Brahms: The Four Symphonies - Vinyl Edition*
> No 3 playing.
> 
> Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


I know how much you like visiting the thrift shops. A few years ago, I found this vinyl set in its early "Big Tulips" edition in mint condition---for $1.00....Also found Karajan's original and complete 1962 "Big Tulips" Beethoven set with thick booklet in mint condition for the same price!


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Haydn*: Piano trio's
> Disc 5
> Beaux Arts Trio.


I never tire of listening to these enjoyable works played by the wonderful Beaux Arts Trio.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Chamber music by Bach part one.

Sonatas and Partitas for solo violin BWV1001-1006








***

(*** same recording and artwork but on Philips rather than Decca)

Three Sonatas for viola de gamba and harpshichord BWV1027-1029
Three Sonatas for flute and basso continuo BWV1033-1035


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berg*: Lyric Suite - for soprano and string quartet/ *Wellesz*: Sonnets For Elizabeth Barrett Browning, Op. 52/ *Zeisl*: Komm, süsser Tod
arranged for soprano and string quartet by J. Peter Koene

_Renée Fleming_ (soprano)

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Pugg said:


> ​*Schumann*: Symphonies.
> Disc 2
> Paul Paray Conducting.


Brings back fond memories of the Mercury lps from my high school days. This Schumann set was among the many fine recordings Paray made on that label.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Symphony No 5
Not a nervous ghost chase but a very honest Beethoven performance.


----------



## Marinera

From Stephen Hough's album:

Les jeux d'eau a la Villa d'Este - from Anees de pelerinage book 3, nr.4
Recueillment
La lugubre gondole 1882 & 1885 versions
Apres une lecture de Dante, fantasia quasi sonata

*Prokofiev** - Visions fugitives nos. 1-6* , _piano Michel Beroff_
*Albeniz* *- Iberia *- starting from Corpus Christi en Sevilla, _piano Alicia de Larrocha_


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Purcell: Hail, Bright Cecilia!*

*Collegium Vocale, Philippe Herreweghe*


----------



## Vasks

*Corigliano - Symphony #1 (Barenboim/Erato)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Shostakovich* 7 Leningrad Symphony .


----------



## Guest

Haydn Heiligmesse,this mass brings me back to my youth,I can remember it very vividly how I was thrilled by the singing of this festive mass.


----------



## chill782002

My Sibelius binge continues apace with this little gem. I must admit that I'm not familiar with the conductor but the performance and sound are both top-notch, particularly when one considers that this recording is over 60 years old. This has apparently never been reissued on CD. God, I love Pristine Classical.


----------



## Andolink

A must have for all Vivaldians--

*Antonio Vivaldi*: _Trio Sonatas, Op. 1_


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi: La Traviata*

Renata Scotto (Violetta Valéry), Sarah Walker (Flora Bervoix), Cynthia Buchan (Annina), Alfredo Kraus (Alfredo Germont), Renato Bruson (Giorgio Germont), Suso Mariategui (Gastone), Henry Newman (Barone Douphol), Richard Van Allan (Marchese d'Obigny), Roderick Kennedy (Dottore Grenvil), Max-René Cosotti (Giuseppe) & Christopher Keyte (Commissionario)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Ambrosian Opera Chorus & Band of the Royal Marines, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Guest

chill782002 said:


> View attachment 96816
> 
> 
> My Sibelius binge continues apace with this little gem. I must admit that I'm not familiar with the conductor but the performance and sound are both top-notch, particularly when one considers that this recording is over 60 years old. This has apparently never been reissued on CD. God, I love Pristine Classical.


some other recordings by Isserstedt,this one is hard to find but this one( SEE BELOW) is still available.









http://www.ebay.nl/itm/Hans-Schmidt...557715?hash=item33d4257913:g:JjwAAOSwIclZhDCt

http://www.ebay.nl/itm/BEETHOVEN-9-...479925?hash=item1c8d0c54f5:g:XoUAAOSwLnBX7NQn


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire*

*Christine Schafer, Ensemble Intercontemporain, Pierre Boulez*


----------



## Joe B

Phillipe LeRoy and Jory Vinikour performing Antonio Soler's "Six Concerti for Two Keyboards"


----------



## Guest

chill782002 said:


> View attachment 96816
> 
> 
> My Sibelius binge continues apace with this little gem. I must admit that I'm not familiar with the conductor but the performance and sound are both top-notch, particularly when one considers that this recording is over 60 years old. This has apparently never been reissued on CD. God, I love Pristine Classical.


----------



## Merl

An excellent 4th Symphony from this cycle.


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner from Schaller, Bolton & Zweden - IV*










Bruckner
_*Symphony No.6 in A major*_
1881 Version, Ed. Nowak
Philharmonie Festiva
*Gerd Schaller
Profil-Hänssler (2013)*









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.6 in A major*_ Live recording
1881 Version, Ed. Nowak
Mozarteumorchester Salzburg
*Ivor Bolton
Oehms (2010)*









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.7 in E major*_
1885 Version, Ed. Nowak
Philharmonie Festiva
*Gerd Schaller
Profil-Hänssler (2008)*









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.7 in E major*_
1885 Version, Ed. Nowak
Radio Filharmonisch Orkest Hilversum
*Jaap van Zweden
Exton (2006)*









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.7 in E major*_ Live recording
1885 Version, Ed. Nowak
Mozarteumorchester Salzburg
*Ivor Bolton
Oehms (2006)*


----------



## Guest

Lied Der Waldtaube, For Mezzo-Soprano And Chamber Ensemble (1900 Arr.1922) 13:15
Die Eiserne Brigade. March For String Quartet And Piano (1916) 4:21
Weihnachtmusik, For Two Violins, Cello, Harmonium And Piano (1921) 5:55
Serenade, Op.24, For Clarinet, Bass Clarinet, Mandolin, Guitar, Violin, Viola, Cello And Bass Voice (1920-23)


----------



## Guest

Fast fingers but rather superficial interpretations. More distant audio perspective than is typical with DG.


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner from Schaller, Bolton & Zweden - V*










Bruckner
_*Symphony No.8 in C minor*_
1888 Original Edited Version, Ed. Carragan with Adagio by Gault & Kawasaki
Philharmonie Festiva
*Gerd Schaller
Profil-Hänssler (2012)*









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.8 in C minor*_ Live recording
1890 Version, Ed. Nowak
Mozarteumorchester Salzburg
*Ivor Bolton
Oehms (2009)*









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.9 in D minor*_
1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak
Radio Filharmonisch Orkest Hilversum
*Jaap van Zweden
Exton (2006)*









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.9 in D minor*_ Live recording
1894 Original Version, Ed. Cohrs
Mozarteumorchester Salzburg
*Ivor Bolton
Oehms (2005)*









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.9 in D minor*_ Live recording
1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak with Finale Ed. Schaller
Philharmonie Festiva
*Gerd Schaller
Profil-Hänssler (2016)*

*Jaap van Zweden - Radio Filharmonisch Orkest Hilversum*
I had already listened to Jaaw van Zweden's Bruckner symphonies 1, 3, 5, 6, & 8. Usually with very positive reviews. Symphonies No.2 and No.4 are no less, but it amazes me how short the performances remain on the three mature symphonies (7-9). This ends up being the main issue with the set. When the sound is so polished, all comes to the performances. Many of them are up to the standards of Jochum or Barenboim. This could now arguably be the best SACD set in the market, way over Janowski, despite the dull 7-9 recordings. Those who own the set on SACD will know how gorgeous and expansive the sound is.

*Gerd Schaller - Philharmonie Festiva*
Before this Gerd Schaller upcoming complete Bruckner set is released on CD, stream it now. The sharp and echoing sound makes it worth it. It enjoys pristine sound with a conducting that usually leaves me cold but where I can find everything that makes people love Bruckner. This cycle on itself is a really consistent effort for sound on CD and performance, not distinctive but not divisive either. The set uses original versions of the No.2 and No.8, with a Volkfest Finale for No.4, a rare No.8 that doesn't follow Nowak's edition of the original, and a Complete No.9 (by the same Schaller) that has almost no difference with previous completions in terms of composition. The performance is not that bright however, as it is in No.7 and No.8, plus many of the previous ones. Give them a listen. They deserve it.

*Ivor Bolton - Mozarteumorchester Salzburg*
The 3rd Oehms Bruckner complete release for $24 has been best described by Maxfeender as a Coke bottle already opened, with all the flavours but no thrill. This complete set is radical, with such an odd orchestra choice and indeed a very questionable conducting job. The Baroque specialised Mozarteumorchester is efficient for Bruckner in these recordings. But once you open the "bottle" and you start drinking from symphony No.1, the surprise effect fades until the unemotional but flavoured mature symphonies. The orchestra sounds smaller and the timpanis and woodwinds have more presence, with clean and very sharp strings and straightforward brass. The sound is not impecable, and the sensation is rarely any of grandeur or majestic. Another thing is how it sounds on speakers. When I come to Bolton's pacing of the orchestra, is where I have more doubts. His style is not as consistent inside the symphony as Venzago can be. My verdict is that you could lurk on other cycles before trying this.


----------



## Sonata

*Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina*- conducted by Gergiev

This is my first listen to this recording of Khovanshchina, my second listen to the opera as a whole. The first time around I listened to Abaddo, which I really liked. The price was right for the Gergiev version though. Plus; one of the deeper male voices in the early part of the opera sounds a little too guttural for my tastes, the corresponding singer in the Gergiev is somewhat smoother. On the whole they are both good recordings.

My opinion of the opera itself: in a word, Powerful. I think it warrants more attention in the opera world than it gets. It's a lot to absorb, but well worth the exploration!


----------



## Marinera

*Granados - Goyescas - Alicia de Larrocha, EMI Icon *

onto El Amor y La Muerte - I have a real soft spot for this piece. Really amazing playing from Larrocha. Aural paradise.


----------



## bharbeke

Brahms: Symphony No. 4 (Kertesz, Vienna Philharmonic)

This is a good version of the symphony, highly pleasing to the ear. I thought the 3rd movement here was spectacular.


----------



## Granate

*Staatskapelle Dresden Bruckner: Jochum vs Thielemann - I*



















Bruckner
_*Symphony No.4 in E flat major*_ Live recording
1881 Version, Ed. Haas
Staatskapelle Dresden
*Christian Thielemann
Profil-Hänssler (2015)*









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.4 in E flat major*_
1886 Version, Ed. Nowak
Staatskapelle Dresden
*Eugen Jochum
Warner Classics (1975/1990 Reissue Edition)*

The first comparison of SKDs begins with No.4.
_The Thielemann Profil recording is spacious, but the featuring "Thielemann Breath" doesn't show up until the Finale movement. None of this says that the pace is incoherent in the first three movements because it is, but rather standard. They are not a great build-up for the finale. Good recording quality.
Jochum in the SKD is urgent, on the other side, giving great but not entirely pleasant presence to the brass. The strings are more clear. The Allegro is unpleasantly fast. The sound gets better in the other movements._


----------



## Granate

*Staatskapelle Dresden Bruckner: Jochum vs Thielemann - II*



















Bruckner
_*Symphony No.7 in E major*_ Live recording
1885 Version, Ed. Haas
Staatskapelle Dresden
*Christian Thielemann
Profil-Hänssler (2012)*









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.7 in E major*_
1885 Version, Ed. Nowak
Staatskapelle Dresden
*Eugen Jochum
Warner Classics (1976/1990 Reissue Edition)*

_For No.7 we have here to great recordings. This Profil release of Thielemann, in a performance a week after the C-major filming, is arguably one of the best recordings in the discography. The orchestral language and pace grows with listenings. The clarity is exceptional (as well as the brass themselves) and sounds like SACD but well transfered to CD. Here Thielemann shows his signature pace signs and makes notes last longer and fade in the heights of the Semperoper.
The Jochum recording, as I reviewed long ago, excells in the strings and a moderate powered brass. The presence of the instruments is not so polished but it delivers a great Adagio._


----------



## Granate

*Staatskapelle Dresden Bruckner: Jochum vs Thielemann - III*



















Bruckner
_*Symphony No.8 in C minor*_ Live recording
1887-1890 Mixed Version, Ed. Haas
Staatskapelle Dresden
*Christian Thielemann
Profil-Hänssler (2009)*









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.8 in C minor*_
1890 Version, Ed. Nowak
Staatskapelle Dresden
*Eugen Jochum
Warner Classics (1976/1990 Reissue Edition)*

_Even dating from 2009 when Thielemann was not as experienced in Bruckner as he shows in more recent recordings, the SKD sounds gorgeous and the conducting is grown up here. Generally, I choke with the smooth brass in the three recordings. Performance-wise has a lot of competitors. Giulini with the Berliner could be the most direct one to say someone.
But the Jochum No.8 recording quality with the Dresden is horrible. It's not that there are no acoustics, but the brass messes up often. The engineering also makes the strings fade into the overall sound. Jochum's conducting is urgent. There are very few chances I ever buy this set with these performances._

I did this small comparison because long ago I remained very unsatisfied with the listenings of the celebrated Jochum EMI cycle with the Staatskapelle Dresden. None of it has changed. Since Thielemann had started some years ago with a film Bruckner cycle that is about to finish, with No.1 and No.2 (they could also use No.00 and No.0), I was generally convinced by his conducting skills.

Thielemann for now beats Jochum with this profil recordings. This 6th of September there is a Bruckner No.1 concert by Thielemann set with the Staatskapelle Dresden, in the Neue Philharmonie München. Maybe that is one of the performances that Unitel is going to film for the Bruckner cycle. That would leave the No.2 as the last concert to be recorded, and it could happen anytime from that 6 of September. Of the cycle, both 2015 and 2016 held two recordings each of the Bruckner symphonies. Maybe the complete set on CD is around the corner, as soon as No.1 and No.2 are published by C-major. I expect it to be released any time in 2018, with more chances from October.
I'm eager to try it.


----------



## eljr

Garrick Ohlsson
Debussy, Bartók, Prokofiev: Études

Release Date July 10, 2015
Duration01:06:27
Genre
Classical
Styles
Keyboard
Recording DateDecember 16, 2013 - December 18, 2013
Recording Location
Henry Wood Hall, London


----------



## Botschaft

Merl said:


> An excellent 4th Symphony from this cycle.


Sounds good; I will be listening to this one.


----------



## Guest

Prokofiev Piano concerto No.5 and Chamber Concerto
London Symphony Orchestra Lorin Maazel 1970
Instrumental Ensemble of the Moscow Conservatoire Yuri Nikolayevsky 1979


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 45 today:

*Gustav Mahler- Symphony No 2 in C minor 'Resurrection'*









Elizabeth Watts, soprano
Elisabeth Kulman, mezzo-soprano

The Bach Choir
BBC Symphony Chorus
BBC Symphony Orchestra - Sakari Oramo

In this season's second Mahler symphony, the composer wrestles with the essential questions of humanity in a work that took over six years to complete. Faith, mortality and the hope of resurrection are the subject of this epic musical exploration, which culminates in a glowing, transcendent choral finale.
The BBC Symphony Orchestra and its Chief Conductor Sakari Oramo are joined by soloists Elizabeth Watts and Elisabeth Kulman as well as the combined forces of the BBC Symphony Chorus and The Bach Choir for a work whose scale and scope come into their own in the Royal Albert Hall.


----------



## Joe B

Joe B said:


> I've got The Kronos Quartet's "Black Angles" CD in the player now, playing Shostakovich's 8th String Quartet. I can't find the whole thing on youtube.com, but the second movement "Allegro molto" is there (might give an idea why I like their rendition).


After listening and posting this yesterday, I decided to give Shostakovich's "Chamber Symphony in C Minor" with Julian Bigg conducting the Phoenix Chamber Orchestra a listen (it has been some time). This is Shostakovich's ""Quartet No. 8" transcribed for string orchestra by Rudolf Barshai under Shostakovich's direction.

I'm curious as to what others think. I myself prefer to listen to the "Quartet" as opposed to the "Chamber Symphony." The "singular" voices of 4 players is just more intimate and unified then the string orchestra. I guess this is also why many people prefer performances of orchestral/vocal pieces with one singer per part as opposed to an entire chorus with several voices per part. Don't get me wrong, the work is excellent.


----------



## pmsummer

PAVANS AND FANTASIES FROM THE AGE OF DOWLAND
*John Dowland, Henry Purcell, William Lawes, John Jenkins, Thomas Morley, Matthew Locke*
John Holloway - violin, viola, direction
Monika Baer - violin, viola
Renate Steinmann - viola
Susanna Hefti - viola
Martin Zeller - bass violin
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach

Overture (Suite) No. 4 in D Major, BWV 1069

Keyboard Concerto in A Major, BWV 1055

Brandenburg Concerto No. 1 in F Major, BWV 1046
de Cafe Zimmermann
3:52

Brandenburg Concerto No. 1 in F Major, BWV 1046: II. Adagio

Concerto for 4 Keyboards in A Minor, BWV 1065 (arr. of Vivaldi's, Concerto for 4 Violins in B Minor)


----------



## Joe B

Bernard Haitink conducting the Concertgebouw Orchestra performing Robert Schumann's four symphonies:









I'm listening to Symphony #1 and will return several times this weekend to complete them all. Make that #1 & #2, too good to stop! OK, this is much better than I remember. Symphony #3 has been playing for a while and I'm just going to continue through them all. Excellent performance and recording.


----------



## Guest

On the TT:


----------



## starthrower

Wind heavy arrangements superbly recorded by this Swedish ensemble.


----------



## Joe B

John Jeter conducting the Fort Smith Symphony playing William Grant Still's "Symphonies #4, #5 and Poem for Orchestra":


----------



## Pugg

*Tubin:*Symphony No. 5 in B minor
Sibelius : Symphony no 2
Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra, Paavo Jarvi

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach *- Magnificat
Disc 1

Susan Gritton, Lisa Milne (soprano), Ian Bostridge (tenor), Micheal George (bass)

Choir of King's College, Cambridge, Academy of Ancient Music, Stephen Cleobury


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms: The Four Symphonies - Vinyl Edition*

Symphony No 1

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven, the late string quartets, Tokyo SQ. !


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Violin concerto
Itzhak Perlman/ Guilini conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagenaar*: Sinfonietta (Symphonic Poems Volume 2)

Concert Overture, Op. 11 'Fruhlingsgewalt'
Elverhöi

Amphitrion, Op. 45Le Cid, Op. 27: Overture

Nordwestdeutsche Philharmonie, Antony Hermus


----------



## chill782002

Traverso said:


>


Wow, thank you for tracking those down! Lovely to see the original vinyl versions. According to the notes I got with it, the Parlophone version above was used for the Pristine Classical release.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*: Rusalka, Op. 114

Renée Fleming (Rusalka), Ben Heppner (Prince), Dolora Zajick (Jezibaba), Eva Urbanová (Foreign Princess), Franz Hawalta (Water Goblin)

Kühn Mixed Choir, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Charles Mackerras


----------



## elgar's ghost

Chamber music by Bach part two last night and this morning.

Six sonatas for violin and harpsichord BWV1014-1019
Sonata for violin and harpsichord BWV1020 (probably by CPE Bach)
Sonata for violin and basso continuo BWV1021
Sonata for violin and harpsichord BWV1022 (spurious - possibly by CPE Bach)
Sonata for violin and basso continuo BWV1023








***

(*** same recording and artwork but on Philips rather than Decca)

Solo cello suites BWV1007-1012


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith




----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Piano sonatas.
Yevgeny Sudbin.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak:* String Quartet No. 13 in G major, Op. 106 (B192)/ String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op. 96 'American'

_Pavel Haas Quartet_


----------



## Pugg

Heimat by _Benjamin Appl _(baritone), James Baillieu (piano)


----------



## Heliogabo

I've been listening a lot this album in the last weeks and lovin' it. Didn't knew this symphonies before. Karajan XXth century recordings are consistently great.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129
Fantasiestücke, Op. 73
Adagio and Allegro in A flat major, Op. 70

Stücke im Volkston (5), Op. 102
Romance in A minor, Op. 94 No. 1
(arr. for cello)

Märchenbilder, Op. 113: 1 - nicht schnell
Mischa Maisky (cello), Martha Argerich (piano)


----------



## Vasks

*Moeran - Overture for a Masque (Falletta/Naxos)
Jacob - Horn Concerto (Hermansson/BIS)
Finzi - Grand Fantasia and Toccata (Donohoe/Naxos)*


----------



## Pugg

​*Offenbach*: Christopher Columbus

Maurice Arthur (Christopher Columbus), Joy Roberts (Beatriz), Johanna Peters (Rosa Columbus), Lissa Gray (Fleurette Columbus), Marilyn Hill Smith (Gretel Columbus), Christian de Plessis (Luis de Torres), Alan Opie (Police Chief), Anna Dawson (Queen Isabella), Alec Bregonzi (King Ferdinand), Clive Harre (Tourist), John Duxbury (Waiter), Rosemary Ashe (Princess Minnehaha)

London Mozart Players, Alun Francis conducting.


----------



## pmsummer

A DREAM
*John Dowland*
Hopkinson Smith - lute
_
Naïve_


----------



## Janspe

*A. Bruckner: Symphony in F minor, WAB. 99*
Philharmoniker Hamburg, led by Simone Young









Having recovered from my journey through Mahler's symphonies, I'm now ready to go on a new adventure: the symphonies of Bruckner. These two composers are my favourite symphonists! I opted for the recordings by Simone Young and the Philharmoniker Hamburg, as they did all 11 symphonies and the quality is consistently very good, at least based on the few examples I've heard.

Naturally I started with the early F minor symphony - not a major work, but still very interesting in the context of Bruckner's career as a craftsman of immense, gigantic symphonies. The journey from this _Schularbeit_ to the intensity of the 8th and the 9th is something of a miracle...


----------



## Granate

Janspe said:


> *A. Bruckner: Symphony in F minor, WAB. 99*
> Philharmoniker Hamburg, led by Simone Young
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having recovered from my journey through Mahler's symphonies, I'm now ready to go on a new adventure: the symphonies of Bruckner. These two composers are my favourite symphonists! I opted for the recordings by Simone Young and the Philharmoniker Hamburg, as they did all 11 symphonies and the quality is consistently very good, at least based on the few examples I've heard.
> 
> Naturally I started with the early F minor symphony - not a major work, but still very interesting in the context of Bruckner's career as a craftsman of immense, gigantic symphonies. The journey from this _Schularbeit_ to the intensity of the 8th and the 9th is something of a miracle...


Excellent! You couldn't make a better choice to start with. This is one of the best sets available for Bruckner because of the orchestral sound and Young's conducting. There is no better "Original" symphonies recordings than here, over Tintner or Inbal.
For later 1880s Haas and Nowak Editions, try other conductors for symphonies No.3, No.4, No.8 and No.9 (Young's recording is the lowest point of the box, so search for alternatives). You could try Jochum Dresden for all the Nowak and Wand Köln for all the Haas. I don't particularly like any of those cycles. I would go for Barenboim, Karajan or Jochum, all with the BPO.


----------



## ribonucleic

Rachmaninov, _Isle of the Dead_
Vladimir Ashkenazy, Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## Judith

Beethoven

Symphonies no 3 and 5

Nikolaus Harnoncourt
Chamber Orchestra of Europe

Watched the Eroica on the proms last night. Had an explanation to it before it was performed and couldn't get this symphony out of my mind so decided to listen to it again.

Don't know what it is but parts of last movement of 5th brought tears to my eyes. Maybe it was the way it was performed but it was beautiful.


----------



## ribonucleic

Shostakovich, Cantata Op. 90 'The Sun Shines on our Motherland' 
Kirill Kondrashin, Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra

This was advertised to me as trite patriotism written under the menacing specter of Stalin, who still had a year to live at the time. But if it's either insincere or cloying, I perceive neither quality. Stirring music with a charming children's chorus.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## pmsummer

TITULI
CATHEDRAL IN THE THRASHING RAIN
*Stephen Hartke*
The Hilliard Ensemble
David James - countertenor
Rogers Covey-Crump - tenor
Steven Harrold - tenor
Andreas Hirtreiter - tenor
Gordon Jones - baritone​Michelle Makarski - violin
Lynn Vartan - marimba, cymbals, shaker, cup bells, wood block
Javier Diaz - marimba, cymbals, shaker, cup bells, wood block
Donald Crockett - conductor
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 46: Schoenberg - Gurre-lieder

Gurr-lieder is a tale of a love that even death cannot vanquish, of rage against the heavens, and ultimately of consolation in a closing musical sunrise of unparalleled beauty. What started out as a modest song-cycle grew into one of the most opulent musical giants of the 20th century - a cantata of Wagnerian ambition and proportions.

*Arnold Schoenberg- Gurre-lieder*

Eva-Maria Westbroek, Tove
Simon O'Neill, Waldemar
Karen Cargill, Wood-Dove
Peter Hoare, Klaus the Fool
Christopher Purves, Peasant
Thomas Quasthoff, Speaker

CBSO Chorus
Orfeó Català
London Symphony Chorus
London Symphony Orchestra - Sir Simon Rattle


----------



## Dr Johnson

Elgar, Cello Concerto.

*"The sustained lyricism of the opening theme is unusual even for Elgar, who liked long-phrased melodies. It goes on, generating from itself, for an incredible length of time. The Elgar Cello Concerto ranks with Dvorak's in B minor as the greatest of its species."

Harold C. Schonberg.*


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Anthony Newman playing Scarlatti Sonata's on a Magnum Opus Harpsichord built by Keith Hill and Philip Tyre. The liner notes say, "may be the largest harpsichord ever made." I believe it. The sound of this instrument is BIG.







(I love this disc)

Here are two tracks from the CD. K519 (starts at 2:00 mark) has always been my favorite.


----------



## David9

Today: R. Strauss, ELEKTRA - Solti, Vienna Phil, with Birgit Nilsson, Regina Resnik, Collier and Krause. Following it with Strauss SALOME - Rudolf Kempe, Festival D'Orange 1974, with Leonie Rysanek, Ruth Hesse, Jon Vickers _et al_. The latter displays Rysanek in glorious sound, phrasing and characterization, ditto for Hesse and Vickers - a thunderous applause at the brutal end.


----------



## chill782002

ribonucleic said:


> View attachment 96835
> 
> 
> Shostakovich, Cantata Op. 90 'The Sun Shines on our Motherland'
> Kirill Kondrashin, Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> This was advertised to me as trite patriotism written under the menacing specter of Stalin, who still had a year to live at the time. But if it's either insincere or cloying, I perceive neither quality. Stirring music with a charming children's chorus.


I find Shostakovich and Prokofiev's works in this vein quite fascinating. Prokofiev's "Zdravitsa" is a close parallel, a cantata written under the shadow of Stalin's purges but still moving and lyrical despite the words being forced, empty praise of the Communist party and Stalin himself.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Prokofiev, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## chill782002

I've listened to a number of pianists play Medtner but I like Demidenko's interpretations the best. His recording of Medtner's Piano Concertos Nos 2 and 3 has been justly praised and his touch on these solo piano works is wonderful. I regard these as the definitive versions of the Op 20 No 1 and the Op 38 No 6 "Canzona Serenata". Other pianists take them too fast for my liking.


----------



## Janspe

*A. Bruckner: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, WAB. 101*
Philharmoniker Hamburg, led by Simone Young









Continuing on with the cycle. The "first" symphony is already a much more interesting work than the previous one in F minor - there are plenty of truly interesting and arresting moments, and the overall arch of the piece feel satisfying.


----------



## ribonucleic

Dvorak, "In Nature's Realm" Op. 91
Karel Ančerl, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra

Is there more beautiful "morning" music?


----------



## Taplow

Inspired by the Elgar poll elsewhere on this august forum.


----------



## Malx

Haydn, Symphony No96 - Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana, Howard Shelley.









Cyril Scott, Symphony No3 "The Muses" - BBC Philharmonic, Martyn Brabbins.


----------



## Guest

A new BIS release. Man, that Schoenberg is not easy playing or listening!


----------



## Williarw

Hilary Hahn's Bach violin partitas. Beautifully played.


----------



## pmsummer

*I'm posting this here because...*

...it was some 47 years ago that I heard this record for the first time. Thus began my (and many others') interest in and passion for 'Early Music'.










THE LADY AND THE UNICORN
*John Renbourn*

_Shanachie_


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven: Violin Concerto (Isabelle Faust, Jiri Belohlavek, Prague Philharmonia)

Englebert Humperdinck: The King's Children: Overture & Feast (Karl Anton Rickenbacher, Bamberg Symphony Orchestra)

Otto Nicolai: Merry Wives of Windsor Overture (Christian Thielemann, Vienna Philharmonic)

Ferdinand Ries: Piano Sonata in A, Op. 114 (Susan Kagan)

The Beethoven concerto is one of the best I've heard. Faust's tone and technique are marvelous, and the ending of the first movement entrances me. The other three pieces I heard on the radio in the car today, and I liked them all. They are my first exposure to Humperdinck and Nicolai, and I would not mind hearing more from them.


----------



## opus55

Listened to Sibelius Symphonies 1, 2 and 4 then moved on to Beethoven String Quarte No.13.


----------



## KenOC

Hans Rott, Symphony in E major. Gerhard Samuel with the Cincinnati PO. A rather unrestrained symphony from a young composer of great talent who came to a sad end.


----------



## Marinera

Malx said:


> Haydn, Symphony No96 - Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana, Howard Shelley.
> 
> View attachment 96840


Great set. It has my favourite version of Symphony No. 100 or 'Military'


----------



## Hurrian

J.S.Bach - Die Kunst Der Fuge - Keller Quartett


----------



## 20centrfuge

I've never really explored Malcolm Arnold's oeuvre but this symphony (No.5) is blowing me away. The second movement has gentle influences from Mahler and Satie and is just so innocently intoxicating.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Symphony 40
Charles Mackerras


----------



## opus55

Dvorak: Symphony No. 9
_Staatskapelle Berlin|Otmar Suitner_










I don't listen to this famous symphony too often, being afraid I'll get sick of it.


----------



## Pugg

Sir Georg Solti - Elgar: Enigma Variation IX 'Nimrod' 
In dearest remembrance of my late granddad.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Carmen* for Orchestra.
Morton Gould conducting.


----------



## ST4

*Schubert - Winterreise*


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi*: Gloria / Magnificat.
perfect early Sunday morning music.


----------



## Hurrian

Bartok - 44 Duos for Two Violins, BB 104, Sz. 98 - Déborah Nemtanu/Sarah Nemtanu


----------



## Pugg

​
*Hummel *- Complete Piano Trios.
Disc 1

Trio Parnassus


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert*: 4 Impromptus, D899/ 4 Impromptus, D935

Radu Lupu (piano)


----------



## chord

Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: Luisa Miller

Anna Moffo (Luisa), Carlo Bergonzi (Rodolfo), Cornell MacNeil (Miller),Giorgio Tozzi (Walter), Ezio Flagello (Wurm), Shirley Verrett (Federica), Gabriella Carturan (Laura), Piero De Palma (Contadino)

RCA Italiana Opera Chorus and Orchestra, Fausto Cleva.


----------



## Janspe

*A. Bruckner: Symphony in D minor, WAB. 100*
Philharmoniker Hamburg, led by Simone Young









The second of the "numberless" symphonies, I've been quite fond of this work since I first heard it some time ago. Even though Bruckner said that it _gilt nicht_, I think it's a worthy work and should be played more often - and included in recorded complete sets!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Vaughan Williams: 
49th Parallel (Prelude)
The Story of a Flemish Farm (Suite 1943) 
Coastal Command (Suite 1942)
Three Portraits from the England of Elizabeth 
Andrew Penny & the RTE Concert Orchestra*

A fantastic collection of music originally composed for film scores which like any great score is capable of standing independently of the visual materials. RVW's fingerprints are clearly in evidence but also demonstrate the versatility and diversity RVW could produce beyond the folk elements (which are also present).

All of the material is performed fantastically by the RTE CO under Penny, very well recorded too.

*Bartók: The Wooden Prince & 4 Orchestral Pieces
Pierre Boulez & the New York Philharmonic *

A pair of works I am unfamiliar with. Like the RVW I picked these discs up on Friday and I am really enjoying these works by Bartók. I have stumbled across orchestral Bartók a few times recently by accident and enjoyed it the point where I wanted to explore it further.

The pieces and performances are fantastic indeed, very compelling.


----------



## dillonp2020

This morning I'm going through the complete works of Anton Webern (that have an opus number), with the Juilliard String Quartet, Pierre Boulez, and the London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115
with Janine Jansen ( violin), Boris Brovtsyn (violin), Maxim Rysanov (viola), Torleif Thedéen (cello)

Die Mainacht, Op. 43 No. 2
transcribed by Martin Fröst for clarinet and piano
with Roland Pöntinen (piano)

Clarinet Trio in A minor, Op. 114
with Torleif Thedéen (cello) & Roland Pöntinen (piano) Br

Mädchenlied, Op. 107 No. 5
transcribed by Martin Fröst for clarinet and piano
with Roland Pöntinen (piano)

Immer leiser wird mein Schlummer, Op. 105 No. 2
transcribed by Martin Fröst for clarinet and piano
with Roland Pöntinen (piano)

Vergebliches Ständchen, Op. 84 No. 4
transcribed by Martin Fröst for clarinet and piano
with Roland Pöntinen (piano)

Feldeinsamkeit, Op. 86 No. 2
transcribed by Martin Fröst for clarinet and piano

with Roland Pöntinen (piano)
Martin Fröst (clarinet)


----------



## Guest

Listening to everything I can from Thomas Quasthoff lately. Loved this today (and every day):


----------



## elgar's ghost

Three organ works by Messiaen.

_Messe de la Pentecôte_ (1950), _Livre d'orgue_ (1951) and _Méditations sur le mystère de la Sainte Trinité_ (1969):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Boyce*: 8 Symphonies

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## distantprommer

Proms 47, 48 and 49 today...

Now: Prom 47: Bach's 'Little Organ Book' past and present

Organists William Whitehead and Robert Quinney launch our Reformation Day with a recital featuring the great Lutheran chorale preludes of Bach's Orgelbüchlein at its heart, alongside three brand-new chorale preludes by British composers, Bach's 'St Anne' Fugue, Mendelssohn's Organ Sonata No. 3 and other Bach-related works by Schumann and Samuel Wesley.

*Johann Bach- Prelude in E flat (from ClavierübungIII) BWV 552
Robert Schumann- Fugue no. 4 on B-A-C-H
Cheryl Frances-Hoad- Chorale Prelude 'Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott' (BBC commission: world premiere)
Johann Bach- Ich ruf zu dir BWV 639
Jonathan Dove- Chorale Prelude 'Christ unser Herr zum Jordan kam' (BBC commission: world premiere)
Johann Bach- Christus der uns selig macht, BWV 620
Daniel Saleeb- Chorale Prelude 'Erhalt uns, Herr, bei deinem Wort' (world premiere)
- -Toccata on 'Erhalt uns, Herr, bei deinem Wort'
Felix Mendelssohn- Organ Sonata in A major, Op. 65 No. 3
Samuel Sebastian Wesley-Prelude to the Grand Organ Fugue by Johann Sebastian Bach*

Robert Quinney, organ
William Whitehead, organ


----------



## Joe B

Sunday mornings I traditionally start the day by filling the house with some Baroque music.


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Sunday mornings I traditionally start the day by filling the house with some Baroque music.
> 
> View attachment 96859


as everyone should!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My new album "Opus ultimum-Schwanengesang" by Heinrich Schütz with Philippe Herreweghe & Collegium Vocale Gent/Concerto Palatino. If you can, try to hear his Psalm 119 consisting of 11 motets. Really wonderful music


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chausson*: Concert in D major for piano, violin and string quartet, Op. 21
Jennifer Pike (violin) & Tom Poster (piano)

String Quartet in C minor, Op. 35

completed by Vincent d'Indy

Doric String Quartet


----------



## Pugg

​
*Sibelius*: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Joe B

In the disc player now (beautifully recorded)


----------



## eljr

Glen Wilson
Andrea Antico: Animoso mio desire

Release Date January 13, 2015
Duration59:46
Genre
Classical
Styles
Keyboard
Recording DateJune, 2014
Recording Location
Monreale, Sicily


----------



## distantprommer

Now up,
Prom 48: A Patchwork Passion

A journey through five centuries of Western classical music in an afternoon with the BBC Singers and Swedish-French choral director Sofi Jeannin. Together they tell the familiar Passion story as you’ve never heard it before, moving from the earliest-known responsorial setting by Johann Walter (1496–1570) through Passion music by Schütz, Bach, Handel, Mendelssohn and Stainer, right up to contemporary settings by Sofia Gubaidulina and Sir James MacMillan.

Thomas Elwin, tenor
Christopher Bowen, tenor
David Shipley, bass

BBC Singers

City of London Sinfonia - Sofi Jeannin


----------



## WildThing

Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Otto Klemperer: Philharmonia Orchestra/New Philharmonia Orchestra
Christa Ludwig/Fritz Wunderlich


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel*: Messiah

Elly Ameling, Anna Reynolds, Philip Langridge, Gwynne Howell

Academy & Chorus of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## Joe B

Conductor: Rumon Gamba
Composer: William Alwyn, Frederick Austin, Sir Granville Bantock, Henry Balfour Gardiner, Ivor Gurney, et al.
CD
Chandos


----------



## starthrower

CD 6
total time: 78:39

Beat Furrer (*1954)
[01] à un moment de terre perdu (1990) 14:29
for chamber ensemble

Klangforum Wien
Beat Furrer, conductor

Recorded in 1994

Mauricio Kagel (1931-2008)
[02] Orchestrion-Straat (1995/1996) 23:42
for chamber ensemble

musikFabrik
Mauricio Kagel, conductor

German premiere · First release of 1996 recording

Johannes Kalitzke (*1959)
Cruxification II (1999) 24:17
four choral preludes for large orchestra

[03] 1. Kanon 06:28
[04] 2. Spiegelreflex 05:50
[05] 3. Schlachthaus 04:02
[06] 4. Fadenkreuz 07:58

Berliner Sinfonieorchester
Johannes Kalitzke, conductor

World premiere · Recorded in 2000

Gerhard Müller-Hornbach (*1951)
[07] innere Spuren (2002) 15:47
for three solo wind players and chamber ensemble

Mutare Ensemble
Gerhard Müller-Hornbach, conductor

World premiere · Recorded in 2002


----------



## Joe B

Orchestra: Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Conductor: Daniel Barenboim
Composer: John Corigliano


----------



## Judith

Today listened to:-

Sibelius 5th symphony
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Jukka-Pekka Saraste


Chopin
1st and 2nd Symphonies 
Murray Perahia
Israel Philharmonic Orchestra
Conducted by Zubin Mehta


----------



## Itullian




----------



## chill782002

Clifford Curzon and the Budapest Quartet - an ideal pairing. As usual, Mark Obert-Thorn's transfers are superb.


----------



## starthrower

Piece for flutes and electronics by Mary Jane Leach. http://www.mjleach.com/


----------



## jim prideaux

a personal favourite and yet I realised today that it is a while since I have listened to this CD......

Raphael Wallfisch, Neeme Jarvi and the SNO performing Divertimento, Sinfonia Concertante and Sinfonietta by Prokofiev (Chandos)


----------



## distantprommer

...and so on to the third of today's Proms...

Prom 49: Bach's St John Passion

The climax of the Proms Reformation Day is a complete performance of Bach's St John Passion. 'More daring, forceful and poetic' than the St Matthew Passion, according to Schumann, this is a work of almost operatic vividness that brings both a humanity and a painful immediacy to the Passion narrative.
Bach specialist John Butt and his Dunedin Consort make their Proms debut in a performance that offers the audience the chance to join in the chorale-singing, reflecting how the work might originally have been heard in a church setting.

*Johann Sebastian Bach- St John Passion*

Nicholas Mulroy, Evangelist
Matthew Brook, Jesus
Sophie Bevan, soprano
Tim Mead, counter-tenor
Andrew Tortise, tenor
Konstantin Wolff, bass

Dunedin Consort - John Butt, harpsichord/director


----------



## starthrower




----------



## nightscape

*Gallagher* - Symphony No. 2 (Falletta/LSO)










*Bach* - Mass in B minor (Herreweghe/Collegium Vocale)










*Dvorak* - Mass in D (Witt/Navarra Symphony Orchestra)










*Myaskovsky* - Symphony No. 5 (Downes/BBC)










*Myaskovsky* - Symphony No. 27 (Svetlanov/Russian Federation)


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Norgard: Symphony No. 3*

*Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Leif Segerstam*


----------



## tortkis

Guillaume Dufay: chansons - Tetraktys (Etcetera)








Jill Feldman (soprano), Kees Boeke (vielle, recorders), Maria Christina Cleary (harp), Jane Achtman (vielle)
recorded 2004


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Clara Haskil, piano, one of Mozart's all time finest interpreters, performing Piano Concertos No. 20, K.466 and No.24, K.491. with Markevitch/Lamoureux Orchestra. Lps from Philips box set.


----------



## Guest

No.12 and 8 (their ordering!) from this wonderful LP set.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Mahler: Symphony No.5 with Rafael Kubelik conducting the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra. From cd set of Mahler: Ten Symphonies.


----------



## MusicSybarite

nightscape said:


> *Gallagher* - Symphony No. 2 (Falletta/LSO)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Myaskovsky* - Symphony No. 5 (Downes/BBC)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Myaskovsky* - Symphony No. 27 (Svetlanov/Russian Federation)


It's nice to see Miaskovsky's works


----------



## MusicSybarite

Alwyn: Suite from 'Odd Man Out' (Hickox, Lso)

This is a masterpiece, highly recommended!!









Taneyev: Piano quintet in G minor, op. 30 (Pletnev, Repin, Gringolts, Imai, Harrell)

The level of passion in this astounding chamber work is incredible.


----------



## Joe B

Violin: Paul Peabody
Orchestra: Philharmonia Virtuosi
Conductor: R.Kapp
Label: Essay


----------



## Guest

Schönberg Wien,Wien,nur du allein


----------



## chill782002

This quartet is, in my opinion, equal to any of Beethoven's late quartets. What would Schubert have produced had he lived longer?


----------



## Guest

A towering performance of the Sonata, captured in quite good, if not audiophile, sound.


----------



## Joe B

Release: 2005
Label: Geovision/Newport Classic
Recorded 9/13/14 at New England Conservatory's Jordan Hall


----------



## tortkis

starthrower said:


> Piece for flutes and electronics by Mary Jane Leach. http://www.mjleach.com/


A beautiful piece, thank you. I love Mary Jane Leach's music but didn't know about this recording. The CD looks very interesting: works of Kurtág, Leach, Bryars, Skempton, Eötvös, and Janulyte based on Dowland's Lachrimae. Just ordered it.


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven: Violin Concerto (Salvatore Accardo, Carlo Maria Giulini, La Scala Philharmonic Orchestra)

This version gets the job done and sounds nice. It lacks the x factor for the upper echelon of recordings, though.


----------



## Joe B

Ending Sunday's listening with this.


----------



## bharbeke

Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No.1 (Van Cliburn, Kiril Kondrashin, RCA Symphony Orchestra)

Like the Beethoven violin concerto from earlier, this one delights and impresses, but it does not shine or dazzle. It's an above average performance of a very worthy composition.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Ibert: Ports of Call*

*Charles Dutoit; Montreal Symphony Orchestra*


----------



## Guest

More masterful playing and decent sound.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Cras: _Quintette_ for harp, flute and string trio

It's purely delightful. It seems like I listen to music from Japan, from the Far East.









Scharwenka: Piano concerto Nr. 1 in B flat minor (Hamelin, Stern, BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra)

This is nothing bad. Actually, Scharwenka wrote some good stuff, among them his 4 piano concertos.


----------



## Pugg

*Bach*: Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Beatrice Rana (piano)

belated birthday present.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Von Weber*; Overtures.
On this grey Monday morning.


----------



## Biwa

135 Years of Czech Composers

Bedrich Smetana: From my homeland
Antonín Dvorák: Four romantic pieces Op. 75, Sonatine in G major Op. 100
Zdenek Fibich: Poem
Ottokar Novácek: Perpetuum mobile
Leoš Janácek: Sonata, Erwin Schulhoff: Sonata for violin solo
Bohuslav Martinu: Five madrigal stanzas
Josef Suk: Four pieces Op. 17

Yvonne Smeulers (violin)
Sander Sittig (piano)


----------



## jim prideaux

early start today with Prokofiev's 2nd and 3rd Piano Concertos performed by Ashkenazy, Previn and the LSO.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler* : Symphony 8.

Klaus Tennstedt.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Pugg

*Ries *- Symphonies 3 and 5

Zürcher Kammerorchester, Howard Griffiths


----------



## Pugg

*Donizetti*: Lucia di Lammermoor

Diana Damrau (Lucia), Ludovic Tézier (Enrico Ashton), Joseph Calleja (Edgardo Di Ravenswood), David Lee (Lord Arturo Bucklaw), Nicolas Testé (Raimondo Bidebent), Marie Mclaughlin (Alisa) & Andrew Lepri Meyer (Normanno)

Münchener Opernchor & Orchestra, Jesus Lopez-Cobos


----------



## Pugg

​
*Richard Strauss*: Four Last Songs, Brentano Lieder & Orchestral Lieder

_Lucia Popp_: Vier letzte Lieder

Brentano Lieder (6) Op. 68
_Edita Gruberova_ (soprano)

Zueignung, Op. 10 No. 1
Muttertändelei, Op. 43 No. 2
Meinem Kinde, Op. 37 No. 3
Die heiligen drei Könige aus Morgenland Op. 56 No. 6
Frühlingsfeier Op. 56 No. 5

_Karita Mattila_ (soprano)

London Symphony Orchestra, Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov*: Piano Concerto No.2; Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
Dohnanyi: Nursery Variations

Julius Katchen, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Adrian Boult


----------



## distantprommer

The first of two Proms today.

Proms at ... Cadogan Hall, PCM 6

With triumphant performances for the Royal Opera and Glyndebourne behind her, rising German soprano Christiane Karg now makes her Proms debut. She is joined by pianist Malcolm Martineau for a musical voyage in song.
They visit Greece in the heady love songs of Ravel's 'Greek popular songs', the exotic East in Koechlin's Shéhérazade settings and Spain in Guridi's darkly beautiful Castilian songs, before heading closer to home with a jaunty stroll in Hyde Park courtesy of Poulenc.

*Henri Duparc- L'invitation au voyage(5 mins)
Jesús Guridi= Seis canciones castellanas(17 mins)
Maurice Ravel- Cinq melodies populaires grecques(5 mins)
Reynaldo Hahn- 
- -Études latines - Lydé
- -Études latines - Vile potabis
- -Études latines - Tyndaris(6 mins)
Charles Koechlin- Shéhérazade- 
- -'Chanson d'Engaddi'
- -'La chanson d'Ishak de Moussoul'
- -'Le voyage'(7 mins)
Francis Poulenc-
- - Banalités - Voyage à Paris
- -Deux mélodies de Guillaume Apollinaire
- -Banalités - Hôtel*

Christiane Karg, soprano
Malcolm Martineau, piano


----------



## Sonata

*Magic Flute- conducted by Bohm*

I drove down to my parents for a visit, it was a gloomy Friday night so it was a good time to listen to my second of my two new Magic Flutes. The noise of the car on the expressway made some of the small details difficult to appreciate, but overall it was wonderful. I'll listen again before too long so I can better get the feel for Wunderlich's wonderful performance


----------



## Pugg

​
*Falla*: La vida breve
Teresa Berganza/ José Carrras/ Juan Pons/ Alicia Nafé.
L.S.O Garcia Navaro.


----------



## Sonata

I also listened to two-thirds of this excellent 3 disc set this weekend:
*Itzhak plays Romantic Violin Concertos*

Brahms, Bruch, Beethoven, Paganini. Later this week I'll listen to the Mendelssohn and Tchaikovsky to finish it up


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Schubert* : Sting Quartets.

Disc 3
Melos Quartet.


----------



## Vasks

*Arriaga - Overture, Op. 1 "Nonetto" (Savall/Astree Auvidis)
Beethoven - String Quartet #3 (Talich/Calliope)
F. J. Haydn - Symphony #78 (Salonen/Sony)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mascagni*: Cavalleria Rusticana

Elena Souliotis (Santuzza), Mario del Monaco (Turiddu), Tito Gobbi (Alfio), Stefania Malagù (Lola), Anna Di Stasio (Lucia)

Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia,, Silvio Varviso


----------



## dillonp2020

Shostakovich Symphony no.4 performed by the Mariinsky Orchestra under Valery Gergiev as a part of my Shostakovich Complete Symphonies and Concerto's Blu-Ray box.


----------



## Andolink

*C.P.E Bach*: _Quartet in D, Wq 94_ for harpsichord, flute, viola and cello


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Edward Elgar*
String Quartet in E minor, Op. 83 (1917)
Piano Quintet in A minor, Op. 84* (1919)
*Maggini Quartet, *with Peter Donohoe*, piano
[Naxos, 1995]

I bought the Nash Ensemble's disc of these works recently (as yet unopened) but also fancied the older, slightly less well reviewed one by the Magginis with Peter Dononoe. Well, as fate would have it I was in a record shop (an actual bricks-and-mortar record shop!) in Sligo last week searching for a disc of something raucous for the trip home when I came across the latter and I thought - why not get that one too? So here it is - a fine grained, slightly austere rendering of these two late Elgar chamber works, the string quartet and the piano quintet with all of the Magginis' usual virtues of bringing clarity and structure without sacrificing lyricism or poetry. There are moments of great (though often lugubrious) beauty in both works. The sleeve notes suggest Elgar's preoccupation with the consequences of the great war at the time as well as a sense of his own obsolescence, so maybe fair enough.


----------



## chill782002

Mainly Chopin, Schubert and Mendelssohn but also a little Schumann, Rachmaninov and others thrown in for good measure. Sound isn't the best as these are acoustic recordings but what a pianist.


----------



## Sonata

*Wagner's Tristan und Isolde- Barenboim*
This work never comes easy for me, though I do enjoy sections of it. While my favorite overall interpretation is Bohm, my favorite Isolde is Waltraud Meier, on this recording. I should say my favorite Act I Isolde as I don't think I've heard this recording in its entirety yet. We'll see if this holds


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Jonathan Leshnoff: Baltimore Chamber Orchestra and violinist Charles Wetherbee.










Markand Thakar is the conductor for the Baltimore Chamber Orchestral

On Spotify.


----------



## distantprommer

The second of today's Proms.

Prom 50: Beethoven, Stravinsky and Gerald Barry

The CBSO and Mirga Gražinyte-Tyla explore the theme of political and artistic freedom. Beethoven's Leonore overture No. 3, written for his rescue opera Fidelio, celebrates the triumph of truth over tyranny in music of radiant beauty, while his Fifth Symphony rewrites the rules for the Classical symphony.
In his new work, maverick composer Gerald Barry sets a text from Fidelio's Prisoners' Chorus - including the lines 'Speak softly! We are watched with eyes and ears', suggesting a resonance with today's concerns over public surveillance by government bodies. And Leila Josefowicz amps up the drama in the fierce brilliance of Stravinsky's neo-Classical concerto.









*Ludwig van Beethoven- Overture 'Leonore' No. 3
Igor Stravinsky- Violin Concerto in D major
Gerald Barry- Canada(BBC commission: world premiere)
Ludwig van Beethoven-Symphony No 5 in C minor *

Leila Josefowicz, violin
Allan Clayton, tenor

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra - Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony 9 1951 Wilhelm Furtwangler and the Bayreuth Festival Orchestra:

Soloists:
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, soprano
Elisabeth Höngen, alto
Hans Hopf, tenor
Otto Edelmann, bass









This is part of the set I got from Presto Classical.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Guest

Janáček in mono ,the lp is very old.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Tchaikov6

*Bellini: Norma*

*Maria Callas, Christa Ludwig, Franco Corelli, Nicola Zaccaria, Orchestra e Coro del Teatro ala Scala di Milano; Tullio Serafin*


----------



## Guest

No. 5. Wonderfully played and well recorded.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Tallisman

Debussy's Piano Trio


----------



## ldiat




----------



## elgar's ghost

Interesting work by an interesting composer - pity so little else of his is available.

_Six Characters in Search of an Author_ - opera in 3 acts. [Libretto: D. Johnston after the 1921 play by L. Pirandello]. (1953-56).


----------



## Guest

François Couperin Messe pour les Convents


----------



## opus55

Bartok 44 Duos
_Sarah & Deborah Nemtanu_










I have a Naxos recording of this work which sounded harsh. I like this recording much better.


----------



## eljr




----------



## starthrower




----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Antonin Dvorak: Mass in D. Op.86 (1887) & Te Deum Op.103
Antoni Wit & the Oquesta Sinfonica de Navarra et al.*

From hearing his Requiem for the first time, Dvorak'a Choral Pieces have held my interest. That Requiem made quite the impression.

Here, Wit demonstrates why he has a strong reputation in Choral Works, allowing Dvorak's underrated Choral Gems to shine brightly in these excellent performances. I cannot compare these to other recordings without re-listening but on their own terms, these performances are rewarding and very enjoyable - a positive impression indeed. This will definitely be revisited.


----------



## MattB

_Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique, Roméo et Juliette
_
Riccardo Muti
The Philadelphia Orchestra
The Westminster Choir
Jessye Norman - John Aler - Simon Estes


----------



## Guest

Bach Quodlibet,canons, Chorales & Keyboard Works Gustav Leonhardt


----------



## Guest

On the TT: A spectacularly played and recorded LP.


----------



## Atrahasis

*Ksenija Zecevic - Requiem for Nikola Tesla - II Prometheus Saga
*"Ice cold is coming, cold is coming into our already frozen bodies."

Serbian Symphony Orchestra






III - Power of knowledge eternal


----------



## Joe B

Prokofiev Violin Sonatas performed by Shlomo Mintz and Yefim Bronfman


----------



## MusicSybarite

Traverso said:


> Janáček in mono ,the lp is very old.


One of my all time favorite masses. Good listening!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven String Quartets 1&2 by Quartetto Italiano:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*- Double Concerto for Violin & Cello in A minor, Op. 102
Gidon Kremer (violin), Mischa Maisky (cello)

Academic Festival Overture, Op. 80

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Pugg

​
Beethoven: Emperor concerto/ Choral Fantasy
(Cleveland)


----------



## Pugg

​
We are heading for a nice warn day, so :
*Vivaldi*: Four seasons.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel*: Orchestral works.
Charles Dutoit conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: Violin concertos 3 & 5
Frank peter Zimmerman


----------



## Pugg

*Monteverdi: L'Orfeo*

Ian Bostridge (Orfeo), Natalie Dessay (La Musica), Patrizia Ciofi (Euridice), Véronique Gens (Proserpina), Alice Coote (Messaggiera), Sonia Prina (Speranza), Carolyn Sampson (Ninfa), Paul Agnew (Eco/Pastore), Christopher Maltman (Apollo/Pastore), Lorenzo Regazzo (Plutone), Mario Luperi (Caronte), Pascal Bertin, Richard Burkhard (Pastori)

Le Concert d'Astrée, European Voices, Emmanuelle Haïm


----------



## Ingélou

*Lyrical - beautiful. * :angel: :angel:


----------



## Guest

Haydn Paukenmesse


----------



## Guest

Handel


----------



## Ingélou

*Had never heard of this bod so thought I'd give him a whirl. *
*Surprisingly fresh and lovely!* :cheers:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: Piano Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 25/ Piano Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 40
Song without Words, selection

András Schiff (piano)
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen, Charles Dutoit


----------



## eljr

Brighton Festival Chorus / Laszlo Heltay / Rudolf Kempe
Janáček: Glagolitic Mass; Kodály: Missa Brevis

Release Date May 5, 2014
Duration01:13:26
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral


----------



## Pugg

Baroque Opera Arias; Ravel Songs
_ Gérard Souzay_


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay now, im listening to Teleman 36 fantasia for harpiscord on brilliant classic, im get more and more into keyboard music thus said harpiscords & organ, i devored this exiting music of course.

What got me into Harpiscord was the eminent italian genieous that is Girolamo Frescobaldi and mister Sweelinck mostly, than Buxtehude later on.But my first love is still polyphony of renaissance (vocal music) above the rest, farewell than , have a good day than, see you all later on than .. hmm

:tiphat:


----------



## Sonata

*Leontyne Price- Prima Donna*


----------



## Pugg

​Bach: Notebook for Anna Magdalena Bach.
Elly Ameling soprano.


----------



## Azol

Hovhaness - Guitar Concerto, Op 325 - great, deserves much wider recognition!


----------



## realdealblues

*Felix Mendelssohn*

_Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 11_
*[Rec. 1990]*









Conductor: Claus Peter Flor
Orchestra: Bamberg Symphony Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

George Antheil - piano and chamber works.

Sonata for violin and piano no.1 (1923), Sonata for violin and piano no.2 (1923), Sonata for violin and piano no.4 (1947-48) and Sonata for solo violin (1927 inc.):










_Fireworks_ (1919), _The Profane Waltzers_ (1919), _The Golden Bird_ [after the sculpture by C. Brâncuși] (1921), _The Airplane_ [piano sonata no.1] (1921), _Jazz Sonata_ [piano sonata no.4] (1922), _Mechanisms_ (1923), _Death of Machines_ [piano sonata no.3] (1923), _Little Shimmy_ (1923), _Sonata Sauvage_ (1923), _Sonata V_ (1923), _Sonatina for Radio_ (1929) and _Sonatina 1932_ (1932):










String Quartet no.1 (1924-25), String Quartet no.2 (1927) and String Quartet no.3 (1948):


----------



## Joe B

Haydn performed by Tevor Pinock and The English Concert (period instruments)


----------



## Pugg

​_Rossini/ Bellini/ Donizetti/ Massenet _: songs
Dame Joan Sutherland/ Richard Boynge.
Disc 1


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

A Toscanini Treasury of Historic Broadcasts. Selections---Brahms: Serenade No.2 from Dec., 1942 and Sibelius: Symphony No.2 from Dec., 1940. From RCA box set lps.


----------



## jim prideaux

having experienced a welcome resurgence in my enjoyment of Prokofiev over the last few days I am now listening to Mordkovitch, Jarvi and the SNO performing the two Violin Concertos.


----------



## Vasks

*Wiren - Concert Overture #2 (Dausgaard/cpo)
Nystroem - Viola Concerto (Imai/BIS)
Rangstrom - Invocatio [Symphony #4] (Ahronovitch/Caprice)*


----------



## Guest

Bach cantatas


----------



## Pugg

​
*Barber*: Vanessa

Eleanor Steber (Vanessa), Nicolai Gedda (Anatol), Rosalind Elias (Erika), Regina Resnik (The Old Baroness), Giorgio Tozzi (The Old Doctor), George Cehanovsky (Nicholas), Robert Nagy (Footman)

Metropolitan Opera Orchestra and Chorus, Dimitri Mitropoulos, conduting.


----------



## Granate

*First Parsifal in straight 4h*









Wagner
_*Parsifal*_ Live recording
Ludwig Weber, Wolfgang Windgassen, George London, Martha Mödl, Arnold van Mill, Hermann Uhde, Walther Fritz, Werner Faulhaber, Hanna Ludwig, Elfriede Wild, Günther Baldauf, Gerhard Stolze (and the Flowermaidens)
Bayreuth Festspiele
*Hans Knappertsbusch
Naxos (1951/2003 Remastered Edition)*

_Listened on headphones and then on speakers, it's a slow performance that remains intense. I cannot talk about this with detail. I'm not comparing it with another dozen of Parsifals yet. That would be crazy. I couldn't help but close down the libretto website. But even with it, I struggled to tell apart Gurnemanz from Parsifal and both from Amfortas (I didn't even notice Windgassen's arrival in Act I). All singers are superb in terms of vocal strength._

The naxos release is the first opera CD I purchase. I doubt that this could be my favourite Parsifal. I have to hear it in stereo.


----------



## Joe B

Sibelius Symphonies 2 & 7
Delos
James DePriest
Oregon Symphony


----------



## Sonata

*
Wagner-Tristan Und Isolde*, conducted by *Karajan*
I brushed up on the act 1 lilbretto prior to listening, and will do the same with acts 2 and 3


----------



## Azol

Granate said:


> I struggled to tell apart Gurnemanz from Parsifal[/I]


One is bass other is tenor, unless I quite missed what you meant by saying "tell apart". Maybe it's better to watch some good staging for introduction to Parsifal? Horst Stein DVD is very good.


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 51: Sibelius, Saint-Saens and Elgar-Payne

This year's cycle of Elgar symphonies concludes with the unfinished Third Symphony. Elaborated and completed by composer Anthony Payne from the sketches Elgar left at his death, the music heard here is as much Payne as it is Elgar, a symphony of chivalric swagger and surging power that Payne himself has described as 'different in its sheer breadth of emotion from any of Elgar's other symphonic works'.
The swagger continues in the insouciant virtuosity of Saint-Saëns's Second Piano Concerto, performed here by soloist Javier Perianes, and the concert opens with the patriotic musical miniatures of Sibelius's Scènes historiques, marking the centenary of Finnish independence.

*Jean Sibelius- Scènes historiques - Suite No. 1
Camille Saint‐Saëns- Piano Concerto No 2 in G minor
Edward Elgar|Anthony Payne- Symphony No 3*









Elgar at the piano.

Javier Perianes, piano

BBC Symphony Orchestra - Sakari Oramo


----------



## deprofundis

*I had to tell you guys at talk classical my lastest discovery & currently listen, Huelgas ensemble Ciconia complete work and if this were not all nordic voice whit Reges terrae :Music of CharleS V, two wonderful albums we have here, Nordic voices never disapointed me in the past same go whit Huelgas Ensemble.
*
Have a nice day, today we are stock home since it's rainning like hell and the winds blow ishe!!! , a perfecet day to listen to music dont you think???

:tiphat:


----------



## chill782002

The earliest recordings of the Budapest Quartet, made when the line up was still largely Hungarian musicians.

The Haydn, Mozart and Dvorak quartets were recorded in 1926 and feature Emil Hauser (Violin I), Imre Pogany (Violin II), Istvan Ipolyi (Viola) and Harry Son (Cello). The Schubert and Tchaikovsky quartets were recorded in 1928 and 1929 respectively and Josef Roisman, a mainstay of later lineups, replaces Imre Pogany on Violin II.

The performance styles are quite different in places from more modern renditions, perhaps the closest one can get to hearing the style of performance that late 19th / early 20th century audiences would have experienced. These are electrical recordings and Mark Obert-Thorn's transfers from 78s sound better than might be expected. Highly recommended.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> having experienced a welcome resurgence in my enjoyment of Prokofiev over the last few days I am now listening to Mordkovitch, Jarvi and the SNO performing the two Violin Concertos.


.......and again-what superb music, magical recordings!


----------



## Guest

Jaw-dropping playing and very good audio quality.


----------



## Taplow

John Ogdon (I love the Hammerklavier, one of my favourite Beethoven works)


----------



## bharbeke

Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 (Davis, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra)

This is a pleasant but not particularly noteworthy version of the symphony.


----------



## Joe B

Orchestra: The Philharmonia
Conductor: Geoffrey Simon
Composer: Claude Debussy
Audio CD (DDD) (September 29, 1992)
Label: Cala Records


----------



## Janspe

*A. Bruckner: Symphony No. 2 in C minor, WAB. 102; Symphony No. 3 in D minor, WAB. 103*
Philharmoniker Hamburg, led by Simone Young

Unfortunately I'm having some weird issues regarding uploading pictures - hasn't worked for a couple of days for me - so this'll be just a written post. Young's Bruckner cycle continues to impress, but more important is of course the music itself: it's really, _really_ good. I feel like the 3rd is the first truly Brucknerian symphony, but I might be completely wrong. Can't wait to listen to the 4th...


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Beethoven: Ghost Trio

Beaux Arts Trio*


----------



## pmsummer

3 SONATEN FÜR VIOLINE SOLO
_Transkription für Gitarre_
*J.S. Bach*
Frank Bungarten - guitar
_
MD+G_


----------



## Joe B

Performer: Anner Bylsma
Orchestra: Tafelmusik
Conductor: Jean Lamon
Composer: Luigi Boccherini
Audio CD (October 19, 1990)
Label: Deutsche Harmonia Mundi


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Ancient Greek music


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich Symphony No. 10, Simon Bolivar Youth Orchestra of Venezuela, Gustavo Dudamel conducting. Great reviews around the net, pretty good so far!


----------



## Botschaft

SimonTemplar said:


> Ancient Greek music


Now this is what I call classical music!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Symphonies
Dids2
V.P Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Sibelius: Kullervo (from this recording)










An early (and unique) attempt in the choral symphony, and it was great.

Brahms: Cello sonatas (Maisky, Gililov)










The piano accompaniment is notorious and very effective.


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*: Symphony no 1.
C.S.O : Sir George Solti.


----------



## deprofundis

Im listening to Huelgas ensemble this time *Demantius *vesper's, a 16th century classical composer i did not knew woaw,
Thank for read and it's a pleasure for sharing this musique d'abord early serie cd.

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Fauré *- Piano Music

Paul Crossley (piano)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Der Schauspieldirektor, K486

Kiri Te Kanawa, Mademoiselle Silberklang, Edita Gruberova, Madame Herz, Uwe Heilmann (Herr Vogelsang) & Manfred Jungwirth

Wiener Kammerorchester, István Kertész & Sir John Pritchard


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Divertimento, K334; Divertimento K247
Vienna Octet


----------



## Pugg

10.00​
*Puccini:* Il Trittico

Il tabarro

Ingvar Wixell (Michele), Plácido Domingo (Luigi), Renata Scotto (Giorgetta), Gillian Knight (La Frugola), Michel Sénéchal (Il Tinca), Dennis Wicks (Il Talpa), John Treleaven (Venditore di canzonette), Yvonne Kenny, Peter Jeffes (Due Amanti)

Suor Angelica

Renata Scotto (Suor Angelica), Marilyn Horne (La Zia Principessa), Ileana Cotrubas (Suor Genovieffa), Gillian Knight (La Zelatrice), Ann Howard (La Maestra delle novizie), Patricia Payne (La Badessa)

Gianni Schicchi

Tito Gobbi (Gianni Schicchi), Ileana Cotrubas (Lauretta), Anna di Stasio (Zita), Plácido Domingo (Rinuccio), Scilly Fortunato (Nella), Florindo Andreolli (Gherardo), Alvaro Domingo (Gherardino), Alfredo Mariotti (Betto di Signa), Giancarlo Luccardi (Simone), Carlo Del Bosco (Marco), Stefania Malagù (Ciesca), Leo Pudis (Spinelloccio)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus, New Philharmonia Orchestra & London Symphony Orchestra, Lorin Maazel


----------



## elgar's ghost

Orchestral works by George Antheil spanning most of his career.

_Symphony for Five Instruments_ [second version] (1923), _Concert for Chamber Orchestra_ (1932), Ballet Mécanique[/I] (1923-25 - rev. 1952-53) and _Serenade no.1_ for string orchestra (1948):










Piano Concerto no.1 (1922), Piano Concerto no.2 (1926) and _A Jazz Symphony_ (1925 - rev. 1955):










Symphony no.4 (1942), _Concert Overture - McKonkey's Ferry (Washington at Trenton)_ (1948) and Symphony no.6 [after the picture _Liberty Leading the People_ by E. Delacroix] (1947-48):


----------



## Pugg

​
_Haydn_: Trumpet Concerto in E flat major, Hob. VIIe:1

_Hertel_, J W: Trumpet Concerto in D

_Hummel_, J: Trumpet Concerto in E (or E flat) major, WoO/S49

_Stamitz_, J: Trumpet Concerto in D

_Håkan Hardenberger _(trumpet)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## Pugg

​*Kapustin*: Eight Concert Études Op. 40, No. 1 'Prelude'
Eight Concert Études Op. 40: No. 2 'Reverie'
Eight Concert Études Op. 40: No. 3 'Toccatina'
Eight Concert Études Op. 40: No. 5 'Shuitka'

*Prokofiev*: Piano Sonata No. 2 in D minor, Op. 14

*Rachmaninov*: Moments Musicaux, Op. 16

Mario Häring (piano)


----------



## Ariasexta

Musica Sacra. Soprano: Monika Mauch, Tenor: Hans Jorg Mammel etc
Direction: Rien Voskulien. Label: Carus

Johann Philipp Fortsch(1652-1735)

Long time no see, everybody. I am always devoted to early music.

Johann Ph Fortsch, an exceptional German composer whose life was divided into musical and medicinal activities in his youth and older ages. He left a worthy quantity of sacred vocal music of very high quality.(Although he composed a lot for operas and possibly some instrumental music but alas all of them was lost). His works can be compared to Buxtehude in terms of contrapuntal fineness but with less elaborate passages. The result is Pachelbel` canon-isque beauty and directness in imparting emotional resonance.


----------



## Pugg

*Mercadante*: Flute concertos.
James Galway/ Claudio Scimone.


----------



## Sonata

*American Voices-Works by Billy Childs, David Baker, and William Banfield*

Finally pulling this out of my unlistened to pile  Interesting stuff very eclectic.

And:








*Alwyn, Lyra Angelica*

A beautiful work, one I need to listen to more often!


----------



## Guest

Brahms CD 1


----------



## Vasks

From my record collection - The Inimitable Igor

*Stravinsky - Firebird Suite (Bernstein/Columbia)
Stravinsky - Rite of Spring (composer/Columbia)*


----------



## deprofundis

Dear talk classical, i dwelve in ars antiqua this morning whit Fulbert de Chartres on label bayard.


----------



## Janspe

*A. Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 in E-flat major, WAB. 104*
Philharmoniker Hamburg, led by Simone Young









The fourth was - if my memory serves me - the first Bruckner symphony that opened my eyes to his music. It's such a lovely piece! I was lucky enough to hear it live some time ago, what a treat. Up next: the 5th...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: Symphony No.1, Octet in E flat, Overtures "A Midsummer Night's Dream" & "The Hebrides" London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini*: L'occasione fa il ladro

Fabio Previati (Baritone) Francesca Provvisionato (Mezzo soprano) Fulvio Massa (Tenor) Iorio Zennaro (Tenor) María Bayo (Soprano)

English Chamber Orchestra, Marcello Viotti


----------



## tom5678

András Schiff - Bach. Overture in French Style in B minor BWV831


----------



## Guest

J.Strauss Alban Berg Quartet ( Lanner- Schoenberg- Webern-Berg)


----------



## chord

Cecus


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music*

*Los Angeles Philharmonic, Esa-Pekka Salonen*


----------



## Guest

Ockeghem Missa Plus en Plus

One of the great treasures,ideally performed by the Clerck's Group.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring*

*Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Yuri Simonov*


----------



## pmsummer

DE TEMPORUM FINE COMOEDIA
_Play of the End of Time_
*Carl Orff*
Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester
Herbert von Karajan - conductor
_
Deutsche Grammophon_


----------



## distantprommer

An unusual Prom today;

Prom 52: Beyond the Score®: Dvořák's New World Symphony

Have you ever wondered about the story behind Dvořák's haunting Symphony No. 9, with its yearning Largo and its ebullient, dancing Scherzo? Originally devised by Gerard McBurney and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra, this newly remounted Beyond the Score® performance combines actors, projections and live musical examples to explore the history of this enduringly popular orchestral classic.









In the second half, Sir Mark Elder and the Hallé give a complete performance of the symphony. A fascinating, dramatic insight into one of the great works of the symphonic repertoire.
Beyond the Score® is a production of the Chicago Symphony Orchestra

*Antonín Dvořák- Symphony No 9 in E minor, 'From the New World'*

Hallé Orchestra - Sir Mark Elder

Gerard McBurney, creative director
Mike Tutaj, projection design

Toby Jones, actor
Henry Goodman, actor
Rodney Earl Clarke, bass-baritone
Tamzin Griffin, actor
Robert Pickavance, actor
Jonathan Scott, piano


----------



## Guest

Mozart Piano concertos 19 & 24 Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Robert Gamble

Back to finding the time to listen to some classical again regularly...


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Debussy: Preludes - Book 1 (CD4 - DG's The Debussy Edition)
Krystian Zimerman (Piano)*

I was inspired to listen to these after hearing Sir Mark Elder and the Halle perform Colin Matthews' Orchestration/Transcription of 'La Cathédrale Engloutie' (if memory serves) on BBC Radio 3. It was very impressive and made a curiously good starting paint.

This is my first listen to these pieces and so far I am really enjoying them. Zimerman plays with remarkable beauty.


----------



## bharbeke

Haydn Piano Sonatas (Rudolf Buchbinder)

No. 54 (Hob. XVI/40) is fantastic, and No. 55 (Hob. XVI/41) is on the track to share that assessment.

I finished Jando's series of the sonatas. He suffers from none of the audio problems that plagued Derzhavina's otherwise amazing set. My final count for him is 14 excellent, 36 good, and 3 okay sonatas.


----------



## clavichorder

Just heard Elgar's Enigma Variations on the radio. First time I've ever really listened. I didn't know what was playing and was trying to identify the composer, but wasn't sure who it was. I thought, maybe its some Sibelius tone poem I haven't heard. I was very impressed with the piece, and very surprised to find out what it was and that I was so unfamiliar with such a famous piece.


----------



## Janspe

*K. Saariaho: L'amour de loin*
Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin & Rundfunkchor Berlin, led by Kent Nagano
Daniel Belcher, tenor : _Jaufré Rudel_
Ekaterina Lekhina, soprano : _Clémence_
Marie-Ange Todorovitch, mezzo-soprano : _Le pèlerin_









I keep coming back to this marvelous opera again and again. It's Saariaho's first, and the only one that has been recorded as far I know. And how I love it! The score is so beautiful, luminous and colourful. There's a hypnotic element to this music that I find utterly arresting, and time loses all meaning when I listen to the piece all the way through... And one can't praise this piece without mentioning the wonderful librettist Amin Maalouf. I recommend this piece wholeheartedly to anyone interested in opera, old or new, and to all listeners interested in contemporary music in general!

The performers do a great job with the score, breathing life to every note. I should watch the DVD recording (by Esa-Pekka Salonen) to see how they compare.


----------



## bharbeke

Janspe, even if I end up hating the opera (which I hope I won't), I love to see posters wax rhapsodic over something they like. I hope you find more pieces that move you this way!


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Respighi: The Birds and Brazilian Impressions. Dorati/London Symphony Orchestra. Some of the nicest, musically enchanting pieces from Mercury's Living Presence lp catalog.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Janacek: On the Overgrown Path

Rudolf Firkusny*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

COME AGAIN
_John Dowland and his Contempoaries_
*Samuel Scheidt, John Dowland, Louys de Moy, William Brade, Orlandus Lassus, 
Johann Sommer, Johann Schop/Johann Rist, Anonym, Gabriel Voightländer, 
Melchior Borchgrevinck, Jacob Praetorius, Michael Praetorious*
Hamburg Ratsmusik
Jan Kabow - tenor
Simone Eckert - violen de gamba
_
CPO - NDR 1_


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Paderewski: Piano Concerto in A Minor*

*Piers Lane; BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra; Jerzy Maksymiuk*


----------



## Merl

Symphony 2 is cued up for tomorrow's drive to work. Played the 4th earlier.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Mozart: Hunt Quartet

Emerson Quartet*


----------



## MusicSybarite

A first listen

Hummel: Piano trios 1-3 (Trio Parnassus)


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Stravinsky: Dumbarton Oaks Concerto

Sir Colin Davis, English Chamber Orchestra*


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Beethoven: Tempest Sonata

Emil Gilels*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano concertos 26/16/5
Christian Zacharias.


----------



## bharbeke

Puccini: Madama Butterfly (Tony Pappano, Gheorghiu, Kaufmann, Capitanucci, Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Sanata Cecilia)

This is a fine opera and performance. No harpsichord is used, and there is even a theme that sounds like the start of the USA national anthem. My favorite parts of this version were "Ah! Ah! quanto cielo! quanto mar!", "Vogliatemi bene, un bene piccolino", "Un bel di vedremo", "Non lo sapete insomma", "Ah! m'ha scordata?", "Scuoti quella fronda di ciliegio", and "lo so che alle sue pene...Oh! l'amara fragranza."


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Boulez: ...explosante-fixe...*

*Pierre-Laurent Aimard; Florent Boffard; Ensemble Intercontemporain*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi and Giuliani* : guitar concertos

Eduardo Fernández


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*: Symphony 3

Helga Dernesch / Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Taplow

pmsummer said:


>


I must say I really enjoy your dedication to actually photographing these covers, and not simply linking to the artwork online. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​_Daniil Trifonov Live : The Carnegie Recital
_
Disc 2.


----------



## ST4

*Chopin - Piano Sonatas*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini: La Sonnambula*

Natalie Dessay (Amina), Carlo Colombara (Rodolfo), Francesco Meli (Elvino), Sara Mingardo (Teresa), Paul Gay (Alessio), Jaël Azzaretti (Lisa), Gordon Gietz (Notaro)

Orchestre & Chœurs de l'Opéra de Lyon, Evelino Pidò


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart* - String Quartets Nos.19 & 23

Stunning.


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Brahms*: Hungarian Dances (excerpts)
Klavierstücke (8), Op. 76
Waltzes (16), Op. 39

_Cédric Tiberghien_ (piano)


----------



## Guest

Brahms Symphony No.1


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel*: Water Music/ Royal Fireworks mucic
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

pmsummer said:


> DE TEMPORUM FINE COMOEDIA
> _Play of the End of Time_
> *Carl Orff*
> Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester
> Herbert von Karajan - conductor
> _
> Deutsche Grammophon_


Love to get this but only if I can find the libretto in English anywhere - my Ancient Greek, Latin and German are none too hot.


----------



## Vasks

*Messiaen - Quartet for the End of Time (Fernandez et al/composer supervised/MHS LP)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Erwin Schulhoff's jazz/ragtime-inflected piano works from 1919-1931:

_Fünf Pittoresken_ (1919), _Partita_ (1922), _Cinq études de jazz_ (1926), _Hot Music: Zehn synkopierte Etüden_(1928) and _Suite dansante en jazz_ (1931):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: Manfred Symphony


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Brahms: Nanie

Claudio Abbado, Berlin Philharmonic, Rundfunkchor Berlin*


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Dutilleux: Symphony No. 1

BBC Philharmonic, Yan Pascal Tortelier*


----------



## andrzejmakal

Charming, love it.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: La clemenza di Tito, K621

Werner Krenn (Tito), Teresa Berganza (Sesto), Maria Casula (Vitellia), Lucia Popp (Servilia), Brigitte Fassbaender (Annio) & Tugomir Franc (Publio)

Wiener Staatsopernorchester & Wiener Staatsoperchor, István Kertész.

(Recorded: Sofiensaal, Vienna, May/June 1967)


----------



## Guest

On the TT:


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 (Gardiner, Orchestre Revolutionnaire et Romantique)

This was my "a-ha" version of this symphony. Previously, I would have said this symphony was good but not outstanding. Now, I begin to understand some of the hype. The whole shebang is excellent under Gardiner's direction, and the first movement is absolutely perfect.


----------



## Flamme

Good old Shosty...








http://www.accuradio.com/classical/?name=Classical Dark & Spooky&b0=Classical


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Granate

*Mahler by Klaus Tennstedt (2011 Box)*









Mahler
_*Complete Symphonies 1-10*_
_* Symphonies No.5-No.7*_ Live recordings
Various singers
London Philharmonic Orchestra
*Klaus Tennstedt
Warner Classics (2011 Remastered Edition)*

This could work as an Amazon review of the Box set, one of the most celebrated of the Mahler repertoir on CD, and a jewel of the discography that in this edition it costs only 25€. I listened to all CDs on Headphones and also speakers until my parents complained about the volume. The depth is inmense and resonates in the entire house. Package wise, it's the one to get. I turned to like this design more than I would have done for the 2014 box. The cardboard sleeves are loose enough for the CDs. No problem there. The sound quality is the best you can get of these recordings. Everything is remastered in the 2000s except some digital recordings.

About the performances, I came to like more the ones I was more sceptic about, like the No.1, No.3 and No.7 in Studio. The No.2 in Studio was the flop for me. Go for others, even the LPO label live recording. Not to say the execrable Das Lied von der Erde when everything is up to the singers. The only CD I would throw away from the box.

The recording of Symphony No.4 is a challenge itself. The last movement, sung by the famous Lucia Popp, is as fascinating as odd. On one side, her ability to sing makes her arguably th best soprano in the symphony role of all the recordings I've listened to. However, such a deep tone from her voice makes me think more of a *Venus* begging Tannhäuser to stay in Venusberg than a child angel that sings about the joys and fruits of the Paradise.

I'm not here to talk about the referential performances that I reviewed a year ago (No.5, No.6, No.8, No.9 and Adagio from No.10). But giving a go to the Live performances in this box, I found in the three of them great recordings. Live No.7 surpasses the studio recording.

My best box purchase yet
*Five stars (9.2)*


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mozart* - String Quartets Nos.19 & 23
> 
> Stunning.


Stunning is right! It should contain a ton of superb performances. I have a decent number of them from their original vinyl lp recordings. Many hours of pure enjoyment.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*William Walton*
Façade Suites I & II
Concerto for Viola and Orchestra (revised version, 1961)
Variations on a Theme by Hindemith*
Bournemouth SO, Andrew Litton; Paul Neubauer, viola*
[Decca, 2010; rec. 1996]


----------



## Merl

I really shouldn't like this. It features Bernstein (whose recordings can often frustrate me), 'Showpony' Maisky with his excessive rubato and whacky, syncopated playing. They're very slow accounts and feature miking that's so close it sounds as though Maisky is sat on your shoulders playing his cello. However, like cooking dark chocolate in your chilli con carne (try it if you haven't) these two randomers produced a great performance that is vital and never gets dull. Don't get me wrong, there are far better, quicker and consistent versions of both concertos and at times it's all over the place, and then comes together magically, but sometimes I play this recording just to experience something different and this combination is so quirky it just works (but not for everyone).


----------



## Judith

Mozart 40th Symphony
Sir Neville Marriner
ASMF

One of the Classic FM series albums!


----------



## distantprommer

The Jazz night at the Proms.

*Prom 53: Beneath the Underdog: Charles Mingus Revisited*

A giant of jazz, Charles Mingus (1922-79) combined the classic style of Duke Ellington and Jelly Roll Morton with the radical spirit of black music of the 1950s, 1960s and 1970s, and has influenced artists from Joni Mitchell and Elvis Costello to Debbie Harry.
Following sell-out Quincy Jones and Jamie Cullum Proms last year, Jules Buckley returns - with his Metropole Orkest - to celebrate the life and music of this legendary composer, bandleader and bass-player. The Prom features Mingus favourites including 'Better Git It in Your Soul', 'Moanin'' and 'Goodbye Pork Pie Hat', performed by a starry line-up of artists.

Shabaka Hutchings, saxophones
Leo Pellegrino, baritone saxophone
Christian Scott, trumpet
Kandace Springs, singer

Metropole Orkest - Jules Buckley


----------



## Robert Gamble

6th Symphony


----------



## Guest

Wagner Rheingold


----------



## Granate

^^^



Traverso said:


> Wagner Rheingold


I hope you enjoy them. That delivery was really fast. I got the Mahler box like 12 days after purchase. Amazon Prime?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphonies Nos. 5 and 9*

I just got this box set, and I'm starting my way through it.


----------



## Guest

Granate said:


> ^^^
> 
> I hope you enjoy them. That delivery was really fast. I got the Mahler box like 12 days after purchase. Amazon Prime?


I really am enjoying this recording,the sound is sometimes a bit harsh but overall very satisfactory.Not a moment that I long to listen to the Solti recording wich means that I am in the grip of the music itself and that is meant as a great compliment.
Dieskau is also convincing,I read that he was not the right person and that he did not know his limitations.I find him very convincing.
Yeah ,I am very glad that I purchased this set,and now I go back to the music to give it all my attention.:angel:


----------



## Guest

One of thirteen used LPs I bought in Berkeley yesterday.  Wow, I had forgotten that the performances are so intense, and Columbia's engineering places the JSQ in my living room!


----------



## Taplow

*Russel Oberlin*, Handel Arias - Baroque Chamber Orchestra, Thomas Dunn

Extremely interesting voice, to say the least. Not everyone's cup of tea, but here is a countertenor who was the American counterpart of the great Alfred Deller. Not exactly a HIP performance ... The harpsichord player sounds a bit like he's channeling the ghost of Wanda Landowska.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Kontrapunctus said:


> One of thirteen used LPs I bought in Berkeley yesterday.  Wow, I had forgotten that the performances are so intense, and Columbia's engineering places the JSQ in my living room!


A great hobby---hunting shops for those wonderful vinyl lps. I loved it for years....and years. Still do on occasion


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

Jochum seems to be conducting with the long term in mind. Every time I start to drift off thinking something is starting to sound routine, he does something unexpected.


----------



## Guest

Some more from my Berkeley haul!





































Sadly, the Tippett has too much surface noise and has to be returned.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*
> 
> Jochum seems to be conducting with the long term in mind. Every time I start to drift off thinking something is starting to sound routine, he does something unexpected.


One gets the same impression from his Brahms and Bruckner.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610

The King's Consort; Robert King*


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas, Opp. 109-111
Glenn Gould, piano


----------



## Pugg

​
*Sibelius:* Symphony No. 2 in D major, op. 43 • Symphony No. 7 in C major, op. 105


----------



## ST4

*Verdi - Don Carlo*


----------



## Pugg

Haydn67 said:


> Stunning is right! It should contain a ton of superb performances. I have a decent number of them from their original vinyl lp recordings. Many hours of pure enjoyment.


Treasure those discs , I envy you.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*: Waltzes.
Vladimir AShkenazy.


----------



## Pugg

*Renée Fleming: Guilty Pleasures.*

It's almost Monday.....:angel:


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert*: Lieder.

Benjamin Appl


----------



## chill782002

Very soothing and hypnotic.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti*: Belisario

Nicola Alaimo (Belisario), Joyce El-Khoury (Antonina), Camilla Roberts (Irene), Russell Thomas (Alamiro), Alastair Miles (Giustiniano), Julia Sporsen (Eudora), Peter Hoare (Eutropio), Edward Price (Eusebio), MIchael Bundy (Ottario), Darren Jeffery (Centurione)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sir Mark Elder


----------



## Itullian




----------



## atsizat




----------



## premont

Taplow said:


> The harpsichord player sounds a bit like he's channeling the ghost of Wanda Landowska.


*Albert Fuller*? Surprising, since he was known as a HIP pioneer in the US.


----------



## Guest

Granate said:


> ^^^
> 
> I hope you enjoy them. That delivery was really fast. I got the Mahler box like 12 days after purchase. Amazon Prime?


It was Dodax :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven *: String Quartets

Op.18/Op130/ Grosse Fuge

Alban Berg Quartett.


----------



## Barbebleu

Pugg said:


> ​*Beethoven *: String Quartets
> 
> Op.18/Op130/ Grosse Fuge
> 
> Alban Berg Quartett.


Very nice Pugg. I have this box too. Always enjoyed the Alban Berg Quartet's approach to Beethoven.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Adventszeit CD1
This is just arrived and before I go on listening to the "Ring",I have to hear this one !

I can and will recommend this set of cantatas,go for it.
Everything is very transparent due to the minimal approach,singers and intrumentalists.
As an alternative this is very welcome but I am still in love with a ( small)choir setting ( Harnoncourt- Leonhardt)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel*: Piano Concerto in G major/ Piano Concerto in D major (for the left hand)

Valses nobles et sentimentales

Krystian Zimerman (piano)

Cleveland Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez


----------



## Sonata

After two Tristan Und Isoldes back to back, I was ready for something light and elegant. Enter the French Baroque!
*Lully: Psyche*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Flowtow*: Piano Concertos.
Carl Pettersson/ Pilsen Philharmonic Orchestra, Hans Peter Wiesheu


----------



## Guest

Sonata said:


> After two Tristan Und Isoldes back to back, I was ready for something light and elegant. Enter the French Baroque!
> *Lully: Psyche*


An antidote ?


----------



## elgar's ghost

distantprommer said:


> The Jazz night at the Proms.
> 
> *Prom 53: Beneath the Underdog: Charles Mingus Revisited*
> 
> A giant of jazz, Charles Mingus (1922-79) combined the classic style of Duke Ellington and Jelly Roll Morton with the radical spirit of black music of the 1950s, 1960s and 1970s, and has influenced artists from Joni Mitchell and Elvis Costello to Debbie Harry.
> Following sell-out Quincy Jones and Jamie Cullum Proms last year, Jules Buckley returns - with his Metropole Orkest - to celebrate the life and music of this legendary composer, bandleader and bass-player. The Prom features Mingus favourites including 'Better Git It in Your Soul', 'Moanin'' and 'Goodbye Pork Pie Hat', performed by a starry line-up of artists.
> 
> Shabaka Hutchings, saxophones
> Leo Pellegrino, baritone saxophone
> Christian Scott, trumpet
> Kandace Springs, singer
> 
> Metropole Orkest - Jules Buckley


Totally kicking myself for not finding out about this one...


----------



## Flamme

http://www.accuradio.com/classical/...assical&b1=Workplace Moods&b2=Beautiful Music








Need 2 chill, dawg...


----------



## Guest

Wagner Die Walküre


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms:* Scherzo in E Flat Minor op.4, 4 Ballades op. 10, 8 Klavierstücke op.76


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Fibich - Overture to the comedy "A Night at Karlstein" (Vanjar/Supraphon)
Dvorak - Symphony #8 (Rowicki/Philips)*


----------



## Robert Gamble

Manxfeeder said:


> *Shostakovich, Symphonies Nos. 5 and 9*
> 
> I just got this box set, and I'm starting my way through it.
> 
> View attachment 96965


I really enjoyed this set myself.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss*: Salome

Birgit Nilsson (Salome), Gerhard Stolze (Herod), Eberhard Wächter (Jochanaan), Grace Hoffman (Herodias), Waldemar Kmentt (Narraboth), Josephine Veasey (Ein Page)

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra,Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Anton Bruckner Symphony 00 In F Minor: Georg Tintner and the Royal Scottish National Orchestra:


----------



## Marinera

I have been listening to Biber's Mystery Sonatas played by Sirkka-Liisa Kaakinen-Pichl and Battalia. I was onto Sonata no.7 the Scourging at the Pillar, that was about five minutes ago until some hammer drills and jigsaws decided to join in, in the building in front of my window. Power tools concert in the evening. Ok it seems there's a break, back to Scourging at the Pillar again. Hopefully I'll get a chance to finish listening to aaarh.. whatever.


----------



## Merl

Great recording. Mackerras really brings the late symphonies to life.


----------



## Taplow

Mendelssohn *String Quartet No. 3* op. 44/1 - A little Friday after-work relaxation.


----------



## distantprommer

Two Proms today.

Now: Prom 54: La Scala Philharmonic and Riccardo Chailly

Riccardo Chailly returns to the Proms, this time as Music Director of the Filarmonica della Scala (La Scala Philharmonic, Milan), which makes its Proms debut. They bring with them a little piece of Italy in two of Respighi's Rome inspired tone-poems. Richly vivid in orchestral colour, these works delight in the kind of huge sonorities that come into their own in the Royal Albert Hall.
The concert opens with one of the great violin concertos - Brahms's joyous, virtuosic musical homage to his friend and mentor, the virtuoso violinist Joseph Joachim.

*Johannes Brahms- Violin Concerto in D major

Ottorino Respighi-*
----*Fountains of Rome*
----*Pines of Rome*









Leonidas Kavakos, violin

Filarmonica della Scala - Riccardo Chailly


----------



## ldiat




----------



## distantprommer

elgars ghost said:


> Totally kicking myself for not finding out about this one...


Not all is lost. You can always listen to any Prom up to 30 days later via the BBC iPlayer.
You can also go to...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/events/ed56q9

to find a link to listen to the Charles Mingus Prom.


----------



## WVdave

Sibelius, The Philharmonia Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan 
Finlandia / Symphony No 5 In E Flat Major, Angel Records ‎- 35002
Vinyl, LP, 1955.

Friday morning normally means I take my wife to the local Farmer's Market, which means I get to make a quick drop into a pair of thrift stores on the way home. Today I found 6 great classical records for $5 -- 3 Van Cliburn albums, some Tchaikovsky by HVK and the LP noted below. Great music to work to the rest of the weekend!


----------



## Guest

Schubert pianosonatas Radu Lupu

D845 - D894


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mahler 9th - Bernstein.


----------



## elgar's ghost

distantprommer said:


> Not all is lost. You can always listen to any Prom up to 30 days later via the BBC iPlayer.
> You can also go to...
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/events/ed56q9
> 
> to find a link to listen to the Charles Mingus Prom.


Thanks for that - I keep forgetting about iPlayer but as luck would have it the concert is actually on BBC4 as we speak - Charles Mingus is one of my select few Olympians of jazz and the arrangements that have been made of his material sound great.


----------



## distantprommer

The second prom today coming up.

Prom 55: Classical Music of India and Pakistan

The Proms marks the 70th anniversary of partition and independence on the Indian subcontinent with a concert curated by Darbar Trust producers of Darbar Festival representing the classical music of India and Pakistan.
Explore the region's diverse musical culture in performances celebrating three very different traditions. India's great maestro, Pandit Budhaditya Mukherjee performs ragas on the iconic sitar from the Hindustani music of North India, while South India's Carnatic music is more strongly melodic, coloured by the distinctive timbres of the Carnatic violin and veena.
The Sufi music of Pakistan provides an ecstatic climax to this Late Night Prom, weaving rich, mesmeric tapestries of sound.

Performers









Budhaditya Mukherjee, sitar
Soumen Nandy, tabla
Kumaresh Rajagopalan, Carnatic violin
Jayanthi Kumaresh, Saraswati veena
Anantha R Krishnan, mridangam

Fareed Ayaz, Abu Muhammad Qawwal & Brothers


----------



## JJF

Volodos Plays Brahms. Wonderful!


----------



## bharbeke

Puccini: La Boheme (Serafin, Tebaldi, National Academy of Santa Cecilia Orchestra)

From all the sound effects, this might be a better opera to see live than hear on disc. It's not fantastic, but it does have some highlights: "Che gelida manina", "O soave fanciulla", "Quando m'en vo", "Chi l'ha richiesto?...Caro! - Fuori il danaro!", and "Sono andati."


----------



## Kajmanen

Dvorak Symphony 3 2nd movement


----------



## KenOC

Haydn, Keyboard Sonata No. 49 in C sharp minor, Hob.XVI:36. A rare "darker" sonata from the pen of FJH, one of the many delights to be found among his sonatas. This is an extraordinary performance by Ekaterina Derzhavina, who finds here something far different from most other performers.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two discs of Respighi tonight.

_Trittico Botticelliano [Three Boticelli Pictures]_ (1927), Gli Uccelli [The Birds] (1928), _Antiche danze e arie arie [Ancient Dances and Airs]_ - suite no.1 (1917), _Antiche danze e arie arie [Ancient Dances and Airs]_ - suite no.3 (1932), _Fontane di Roma [Fountains of Rome]_ (1916), _Pini di Roma [Pines of Rome]_ (1924) and _Feste Romane [Roman Festivals]_ (1928):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 15*

This is well-done, not over-interpreted, and with great sound. Personally, I still prefer Kondrashin's quirks, but this is nice.


----------



## Joe B

Title: "The Island of St. Hylarion-Music of Cyprus 1413-1422" 
Performer: Ensemble PAN
Composer: Anonymous
Audio CD (1991)
Label: New Albion Records


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Manxfeeder said:


> *Shostakovich, Symphony No. 15*
> 
> This is well-done, not over-interpreted, and with great sound. Personally, I still prefer Kondrashin's quirks, but this is nice.
> 
> View attachment 96993


Unfortunately, Mravinsky recorded little of Shostakovich in stereo, but Kondrashin provided us with a complete set of that composer's symphonies in the two channel format. I too prefer his interpretations. I've also heard Barshai's Fifth and Seventh, and considered them to be very fine.


----------



## KenOC

Respighi, Church Windows. The Cincinnati SO with Jesus Lopez-Cobos conducting. A great recording and a real window-rattler in the finale.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony #10 In E Minor, op. 93: James DePreist and the Helsinki Philharmonic:


----------



## MusicSybarite

KenOC said:


> Respighi, Church Windows. The Cincinnati SO with Jesus Lopez-Cobos conducting. A great recording and a real window-rattler in the finale.


St. Gregory the Great is absurdly majestic and ecstatic. Such a level of apotheosis moves me to tears.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Zemlinsky: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major (from this recording)










It's always so singular, it possesses a lot of life, it's a gem. I fell in love with it since the first time.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Weinberg *: Violin Concertino, *Symphony No. 10* & Rhapsody on Moldavian Themes

Concertino, Op. 42
Ewelina Nowicka (violin)
Rhapsody on Moldavian, Op. 47, No. 3
arr. Ewelina Nowicka
Ewelina Nowicka (violin)

_Symphony No. 10, Op. 98_

Amadeus Chamber Orchestra of Polish Radio, Anna Duczmal-Mróz

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano Concertos Nos. 13 & 17.


----------



## Pugg

distantprommer said:


> Not all is lost. You can always listen to any Prom up to 30 days later via the BBC iPlayer.
> You can also go to...
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/events/ed56q9
> 
> to find a link to listen to the Charles Mingus Prom.


The iPlayer is not working in my country.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gounod*: St Cecilia Mass

Barbara Hendricks, Laurence Dale, Jean-Philippe Lafont

Choeur de Radio-France, Nouvel Orchestre Philharmonique, Georges Prêtre


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin*: Piano concerto 1/ Rondo a la Krakowiack

Stefan Askenase/ Willem van Otterlo.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn/ Boccherini*: Cello concertos

_Jacqueline du Pré/ Daniel Barenboim._


----------



## Taplow

*Boccherini String Quintets, Guitar Quintets*. Fabio Biondi, Europa Galante

Background music for a Saturday morning.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: Attila

Ruggero Raimondi (Attila), Sherrill Milnes (Ezio), Cristina Deutekom (Odabella), Carlo Bergonzi (Foresto), Ricardo Cassinelli (Uldino), Jules Bastin (Leone)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra & Ambrosian Singers, Lamberto Gardelli


----------



## MattB

*Michel Corboz* - _Fauré: Requiem_

Ensemble Vocal de Lausanne - Sinfonia Varsovia
Peter Harvey - Ana Quintans


----------



## Taplow

Johann David Heinichen - *Dresden Concerti*, Musica Antiqua Köln, Reinhard Goebel

Hanging out the washing music.


----------



## Dr Johnson

elgars ghost said:


> Thanks for that - I keep forgetting about iPlayer but as luck would have it the concert is actually on BBC4 as we speak - Charles Mingus is one of my select few Olympians of jazz and the arrangements that have been made of his material sound great.


I caught some of that last night too.

Interesting to see how the arrangement of Goodbye Pork Pie Hat seemed to owe a lot to Jeff Beck's version.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Cantatas CD2 Weihnachtszeit


----------



## Pugg

*Haydn*: Keyboard Concerto No. 11 in D major, HobXVIII:11

*Mozart*: Piano Concerto No. 9 in E-flat major, K271 "Jeunehomme"
Rondo for Piano & Orchestra in A major, K386

Ch'io mi scordi di te?... Non temer, amato bene, K505

Joyce DiDonato (mezzo-soprano)

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two discs of Szymanowski this morning - his fourth and final symphony and his second and final opera.

Symphony no.4 (_Sinfonia concertante_) for piano and orchestra op.60 (1932) and _Król Roger (King Roger)_ - opera in three acts op.46 [Libretto: Szymanowski/Iwaszkiewicz] (1918-24):


----------



## chill782002

An excellent performance of one of Schubert's greatest works.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Molique:* String Quartet in B flat major, Op. 42/ String Quartet in A major, Op. 44

Mannheimer String Quartet


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 10*


----------



## Pugg

​*Hummel*:- Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor, Op. 89/ Piano Concerto No. 2 in A minor, Op. 85

Stephen Hough (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra, Bryden Thomson


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Pugg

*Weber*: Piano Sonata No. 2 in A flat major, Op. 39/ Sonatas for Flute and Piano, Op. 10

Emmanuel Pahud (flute), Eric Le Sage (piano)


----------



## distantprommer

Two Proms today:

Now, Proms at ... Bold Tendencies Multi-Storey Car Park, Peckham

Following the success last year of their Proms debut on their home turf in Peckham, Christopher Stark and The Multi-Story Orchestra return for a programme that picks up two of the threads running through this year's Proms, and continues our showcase for talented young musicians.
The classical symphony gets an appropriately urban, contemporary makeover in the pulsing rhythms and metallic glitter of John Adams's Harmonielehre, while Kate Whitley's I am I say, written for local schoolchildren to perform, is inspired by nature but also firmly rooted in the sounds and communities of the city.
The concert opens with Bach's 'Wachet auf' (Sleepers, Awake) in Granville Bantock's unexpectedly rich orchestration.

*Johann Sebastian Bach- Chorale Prelude 'Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme', BWV 645 (orch. Granville Bantock)
Kate Whitley- I am I say
John Adams- Harmonielehre*

Ruby Hughes, soprano
Michael Sumuel, bass-baritone

The Multi-Story Youth Choir
The Multi-Story Orchestra - Christopher Stark


----------



## Vasks

_Franz Joseph_

*Haydn - Overture to "Die Feuersbrunst" (Huss/Koch)
Haydn - Piano Sonata #3 (McCabe/London)
Haydn - Piano Trio #35 (Beaux Arts/Philips)
Haydn - Symphony #70 (Goodman/Helios)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Generali*: Adelina
Melodramma sentimentale di Gaetano Rossi in One Act. New Edition by Maria Chiara Bertieri

Dušica Bijelić (soprano), Silvia Beltrami (mezzo-soprano), Gustavo Quaresma Ramos (tenor), Gabriele Nani (baritone), Elier Muñoz (baritone), Ugo Rabec (bass)

Virtuosi Brunensis, Giovanni Battista Rigon


----------



## pmsummer

A SONG OF FAREWELL
_Music of Mourning & Consolation_
*Orlando Gibbons, William Walton, Robert White, James MacMillan, John Sheppard, Jonathan Dove, Thomas Morley, Edward Elgar, Herbert Howells, C. Hubert H. Parry*
Gabrieli Consort
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Gabrieli > Winged Lion_


----------



## Sonata

*Verdi: Nabucco*
From the Chandos Opera in English series, one of my favorite from the series.

My listening today is notable for the fact that I am home alone and therefore I am playing the music on my stereo....which usually gathers dust. It is highly enjoyable and I'm playing the music perhaps a bit loud just because I can. It just fills my living room


----------



## ldiat




----------



## distantprommer

The second of today's Proms.

Prom 56: The Bohemian Reformation

Tonight's all-Czech programme opens with a Hussite war song, whose melody reappears in Dvorák's Hussite Overture (depicting the struggles of Czech Reformation pioneer Jan Hus), Smetana's symphonic poems from Má vlast and Martinů's elegiac Field Mass, composed as a prayer for his homeland after the German invasion in 1939.









*Unknown- Hussite Chorale 'Ktož jsú Boži bojovníci' (You Who Are Warriors of God)
Bedrich Smetana
---------Má vlast - Tábor
---------Má vlast - Blaník
Bohuslav Martinu- Field Mass
Antonín Dvořák- Hussite Overture
Leos Janáček- The Excursions of Mr Brouček - Song of the Hussites
Josef Suk- Prague*

Svatopluk Sem, baritone

BBC Singers (men's voices)
BBC Symphony Orchestra - Jakub Hrůša


----------



## distantprommer

Pugg said:


> The iPlayer is not working in my country.


The iPlayer should work anywhere for audio (BBC Radio). It does for me in Mexico. However, for some BBC TV programs one needs to use a VPN as BBC TV is blocked in countries outside of the UK. Audio should work fine all the time.


----------



## eljr

Michael Riesman
Philip Glass: Beauty and the Beast

Release Date September 11, 2015
Duration42:28
Genre
Classical
Styles
Keyboard
Recording Location
Oktaven Audio, Yonkers, NY


----------



## Guest

Wagner Siegfried.


----------



## bharbeke

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 5 (Alfred Brendel, Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields)

Mozart's piano concerto goodness is not limited to the 20's. This is a spectacular performance, and it gets a very high recommendation from me.


----------



## Malx

I have recently added two more Beethoven Symphony cycles to my collection - I don't know why, how many is a reasonable number to have? Along with Krivine's I have acquired John Nelson's set with the Ensemble Orchestral de Paris a chamber scale set which I am enjoying greatly.
Tonight I have listened to Symhonies 1,2,3 & 4. Warmly recommended.


----------



## pmsummer

MUSICKE OF SUNDRIE KINDES
_A Four Disc Introduction to Renaissance Secular Music, 1480-1620_
*Josquin, Lasso, Marenzio, Obrecht, Isaac, Sermisy, Janequin, 
Gesualdo, Gabrieli, Monteverdi, Gibbons and their lesser known 
contemporaries*
The Consort of Musicke
Anthony Rooley - director
_
Éditions de l'Oiseau-Lyre > Decca_


----------



## Guest




----------



## MusicSybarite

Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 in G minor, op. 34 (from this recording)










Clearly, this is one of the most gorgeous Scandinavian symphonies ever!!

I don't have the recording with Westerberg and Stockholm P.O. of what is said is the best one, but this rendition by Järvi is muscular, it can't disappoint.

Melartin: Symphony No. 3 in F major, op. 40 (from this recording)










Another magnificent example from the Nordic lands. I love it!


----------



## starthrower

Disc 2

ST/4
Polla Ta Dhina
ST10
Akrata
Achorripsis


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert/* Bertrand Chamayou


----------



## Guest

My first Lupu recording. Wonderful playing, but the vinyl format can only ameliorate the early digititis so much!


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Triple like, composer/ music _and_ performer.


----------



## Pugg

distantprommer said:


> The iPlayer should work anywhere for audio (BBC Radio). It does for me in Mexico. However, for some BBC TV programs one needs to use a VPN as BBC TV is blocked in countries outside of the UK. Audio should work fine all the time.


Me thinking you meant the T.V , the radio from BBC I have on my cable, thanks anyway.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: Four Sacred Pieces /Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms


----------



## distantprommer

Pugg said:


> Me thinking you meant the T.V , the radio from BBC I have on my cable, thanks anyway.


Whenever I miss a Prom (or any other BBC radio program) that I want to listen to later, I do this via the iPlayer which allows me to do so anytime up to 30 days after original broadcast.

The only BBC TV we have on cable here is the BBC News channel. We also had the BBC Entertainment channel until recently. BBC decided not to distribute this to Latin America anymore. Bad move.


----------



## Pugg

distantprommer said:


> Whenever I miss a Prom (or any other BBC radio program) that I want to listen to later, I do this via the iPlayer which allows me to do so anytime up to 30 days after original broadcast.
> 
> The only BBC TV we have on cable here is the BBC News channel. We also had the BBC Entertainment channel until recently. BBC decided not to distribute this to Latin America anymore. Bad move.


Then we are much better off, BBC 1-2-3-4/ World news, Entertainment and recently BBC First HD , this one is even subtitled in Dutch, commercials interruptions though with the last one.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy/ Zoltán Kocsis*

Such great Sunday morning music.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Respighi*: Metamorphoseon - Theme and Variations
Geoffrey Simon; Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay hudge program ahead tonight , im listening to Andrea Garbieli i had ordered his Harpiscord & spinette work, im quite please has i were whit his vocal music.Secondo im listening to a cd called Insula Felix it featured Hermann der reichenau (der lame) and Bern de Reichenau i dont know if these two monks are related but anyway , narly recording.

Thercio im listening to Endechar : Lament for Spain , this is basically jewish music of varieous place in europe and even north africa of medieval aftertaste the conductor his real good have not fear,Than finally Antwerp church music performed by brilliant and prestigieous graindelavoix ensemble hmm hmm yum.

And that all folks, see yah later, keep in touch, to be follow in a next episode, deprofundis saluted warmly the reader who take time to read his post's ,among whom : friends, friendly strangers ect.


:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: String quartets
D46- D68
Melos Quartet.


----------



## Taplow

*Haydn Piano Trios* - Beaux Arts Trio, Philips 454 098-2

Sunday morning espresso music.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: La Betulia liberata.*
Cotrubas/Fuchs/Schwarz et al.
Leopold Hager conducting.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Currently listening to Rautavaara:









Cantus Arcticus is an acquired taste, I'm sure, but it really moves me. This performance of the 1st Piano Concerto is excellent. I'll have to hear the Symphony a few more times to get into it though first impressions are positive.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven's Waldstein & Appassionata Piano Sonatas from Kempff's fifties mono set.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart / Weber / Spohr* - Clarinet Concertos

Gervase de Peyer (clarinet)

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis & Peter Maag


----------



## Guest

I am going to listen to the last opera of this tetralogy but first I like to express how I enjoyed last evening listening to Siegfried.
Not for a moment there was any desire to compare this recording with the Solti edition.
My admiration for Karajan is only expanded.Solti gives you Wagner right in the face but Karajan is more inviting but not less impressive.
More than once I was surprised by the beauty of the music and the godlike playing of the Berliner Philharmoniker.
The recording is also of great beauty and fits like a glove with Karajan's intentions.
Only in loud outburst the recording is a bit harsh.
In the Walküre I was very positive about Gundula Janowitz but as the opera went on I got my doubts if she was the ideal choice.I will listen to it again of course.
And now I will go further with the "Gotterdämmerung and listen to what herr Karajan has in stock to unfold all the treasures of this wonderful music.


----------



## Pugg

* Beethoven* : Piano Trio No.5 In D, Op.70 No.1 - "Geistertrio"/ Piano Trio No.7 in B Flat, Op.97 "Archduke"

Wilhelm Kempff, Henryk Szeryng, Pierre Fournier


----------



## Taplow

Handel *Alessandro*: Armonia Atenea, George Petrou

Trying to decide whether or not I actually like Max Emmanuel Cenčić.


----------



## andrzejmakal

Love it. Top notch sound quality.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Borodin*:
Symphony No. 1 in E flat major
Symphony No. 2 in B minor

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Valery Gergiev


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My current go-to-recording of Dvorak symphonic music. Have heard no. 5 earlier today, before my fastest 7 km walk ever, and no. 6 now.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Trio in E Flat*

This is Beethoven's arrangement of his second symphony for piano trio. The Beaux Arts Trio make this piece lovely and actually relaxing.


----------



## Sonata

Last night I listened to *Janacek's Kat'a Kabanova*, a beautiful opera! From my Mackerras Janacek opera box. This means I've heard all of Janacek's operas now 









This morning, some spritely *Haydn* to get my day going:* Orlando Paladino*, conducted by Nicklaus Harnoncourt


----------



## Vasks

*Reinagle - Occasional Overture (Gallois/Naxos)
Gottschalk - Pasquinade (Marks/Nimbus)
Mason - String Quartet, Op. 19 (Kohon/Vox Box)
Ives - The Gong on the Hook & Ladder (Bernstein/DG)*


----------



## distantprommer

The first of today's Proms.

Prom 57: Swing No End

From stomps and shuffles to boogie-woogie and blues, from bebop to Latin, this Sunday matinee Prom presents a slice of musical action from the 1930s and 1940s. Two roaring big bands battle against each other, joined by special guests and led by Guy Barker and Winston Rollins.
Singer and broadcaster Clare Teal is our guide on a journey that celebrates the triumphs of big band greats, including Duke Ellington, Count Basie, Benny Goodman, Tommy Dorsey, Jimmie Lunceford, Boyd Raeburn, Machito, Stan Kenton and Woody Herman.
Tribute is also paid to a highly respected but unassuming giant of the big band world - pianist, arranger and composer Mary Lou Williams.

Clare Teal, singer/presenter
Hiromi, piano
Mads Mathias, vocalist
Accent Quartet
vocal group
Pee Wee Ellis, tenor saxophone
Georgina Jackson, vocalist
Rob Green, vocalist
Cherise Adams-Burnett, vocalist
Ben Cipolla, vocalist
Guy Barker, bandleader
Guy Barker Big Band

Winston Rollins Big Band
Winston Rollins, bandleader


----------



## distantprommer

Pugg said:


> Then we are much better off, BBC 1-2-3-4/ World news, Entertainment and recently BBC First HD , this one is even subtitled in Dutch, commercials interruptions though with the last one.


I wonder if this will still be true after BREXIT, or will the BBC Channels be dropped. I hope not.


----------



## Pugg

Time for some Sunday afternoon music.

*Dvořák* / Panocha Quartet .
Disc 2


----------



## Janspe

*R. Wagner: Das Rheingold, WWV. 86A*
Berliner Philharmoniker, led by Herbert von Karajan
+ a bunch of singers too numerous to list









After listening to Saariaho's _L'amour de loin_, I thought a bit of Wagner could be fun. I have a long-term plan of listening through the most recommended operas list here at TalkClassical, and exploring contemporary opera between the listed works. So this is a good start!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet: Werther*

_José Carreras (Werther), Frederica von Stade (Charlotte)_, Isobel Buchanan (Sophie), Thomas Allen (Albert), Robert Lloyd (Le Bailli), Malcolm King (Johann), Paul Crook (Schmidt), Donaldson Bell (Brühlmann), Linda Humphries (Kätchen)

Orchestra & Children's Chorus of the Royal Opera House Covent Garden, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dr Johnson said:


> I caught some of that last night too.
> 
> Interesting to see how the arrangement of Goodbye Pork Pie Hat seemed to owe a lot to Jeff Beck's version.


I can't recall ever having heard JB's version, but I can't say I'm a great fan of his jazzier stuff. I thought the showboating baritone sax player was good fun - reminded me of a camp(er) version of Roxy Music's Andy Mackay c.1972.


----------



## Joe B

Just got through listening to Stravinsky's "Symphonie De Psaumes" and Scriabine's "Symphony #3" performed by the Choeurs De L'Orchestre De Paris and the Orchestre De Paris, conducted by Daniel Barenboim on Erato (1988). I guess this is out of print as I could find no art work online. An excellent recording.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hans Werner Henze - symphonies, concertos etc. this afternoon and tonight.

Symphony no.1 - version for chamber orchestra (1947 - arr. 1963), Symphony no.2 (1949), Symphony no.3 (1949-50), Symphony no.4 (1955), Symphony no.5 (1962) and Symphony no.6 for two chamber orchestras (1969):










Violin Concerto no.1 (1946), Violin Concerto no.3 (1997) and _Fünf Nachtstücke_ for violin and piano (1990):










_Barcarola_ (1979) and Symphony no.7 (1983-84):








***

(*** same recording but different artwork)


----------



## Joe B

Currently listening to John Rutter's "Suite Antique" from the CD "Fancies" (1993). This piece has been included on different Rutter releases, but it is the same performance in each:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Some British string quartets for Sunday afternoon's listening:

*
Elgar*
String Quartet in E minor, Op. 83*
Maggini Quartet* [Naxos, 1997]










*Britten*
String Quartet No. 1 in D, Op. 25
String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36
Three Divertimenti
*Maggini Quartet* [Naxos, 1998]










*
Tippett*
String Quartet No. 1 (1935, rev. 1943)
String Quartet No. 2 (1941)
String Quartet No. 3 (1946)
*Heath Quartet* [WHLive, 2015]










*Harvey*
String Quartet No. 1 (1977)
String Quartet No. 2 (1988)
String Quartet No. 3 (1995)
*Arditti Quartet* [Aeon, 2009]


----------



## Sonata

Disc 1 of this Emerson String Quartet's Beethoven. I will listen to the rest throughout the next couple weeks as well.









Anna Moffo: The Beauty and the Voice
a disc containing Un poco Voce by Rossini, and excerpts from Mozart's Don Giovanni


----------



## Dr Johnson

elgars ghost said:


> I can't recall ever having heard JB's version, but I can't say I'm a great fan of his jazzier stuff. I thought *the showboating baritone sax player was good fun *- reminded me of a camp(er) version of Roxy Music's Andy Mackay c.1972.


Definitely! .


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## ldiat




----------



## deprofundis

Greating folks im enjoying right now one of Gesualdo best album for madrigal ever and ever. the voices or clear superbe wam , from the heart.It's called I Tormenti d'Amore (claritas ensemble from germany),try me, you wont be disapointed..

Than im listening again to Gesualdo , this time: in monte Oliveti his tenebrae responsoria plus marian motets , six of them , this could be the best Tenebrae Responsoria once again i heard.

And this is once again a german ensemble woaw, you germans musicians sure know how to make good Gesualdo i blush..
danke

And i once again thank the reader the friendly wanderer , my friends i cherrish here on talk classical.


----------



## pmsummer

FANTAZIAS
*Henry Purcell*
Rose Consort of Viols

_Naxos_


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 58: Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra and Louis Langrée

The Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra makes its Proms debut with Music Director Louis Langrée, bringing works by two celebrated American composers. Bernstein's symphonic suite drawn from his soundtrack to On the Waterfront is a cinematic journey through the docks and slums of post-war New Jersey, telling the story of one man's heroicfight against corruption and intimidation.
In a year in which America has inaugurated a new president, Copland's Lincoln Portrait offers a musical homage to another. Lincoln's greatest speeches are set against a stirring orchestral tone-poem: America in music.
The climax of the concert is another passionate statement of musical nationalism: Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 5.

*Leonard Bernstein- On the Waterfront - symphonic suite
Aaron Copland- Lincoln Portrait
Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky- Symphony No 5 in E minor*









Charles Dance- narrator

Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra - Louis Langrée


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Victoria: Missa O Quam Gloriosum*

*Westminster Cathedral Choir; David Hill*


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Glazunov: Piano Concerto No. 1

Oxana Yablonskaya; Dmitry Yablonsky; Moscow Symphony Orchestra*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some more Dvorak again. Symph. no. 7 now. Didn't remember I'd heard it before until 2nd mvt...Haha, getting old and forgetful.


----------



## David9

This afternoon: Brahms' Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor Op. 101 - Istomin, Stern, Rose - released in 1967. Astounding music, and performance.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach CD3 Neujahr - New Year Epiphanias BWV 16,153,65


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Pietrio Locatelli L'arte del Violino 1-3 by Ensemble Violini Capricciosi:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## chill782002

The performance of the First Symphony is good but the performance of the Third Symphony is superb. My go to version for that work.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Hummel: Piano trios 4-7 (Trio Parnassus)










Concluding these nice works. They gave me a very good impression.

Raff: Piano quintet in A minor, op. 107 (Ensemble Villa Musica)


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Stockhausen: Klavierstucke V-X*

*Aloys Kontarsky*


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven: Fidelio (Fricsay, Bavarian State Orchestra)

Highlights:

"Gut, Sohnchen, gut, hab immer Mut", "Ha! Welch ein Augenblock!", "Jetzt, Alter, jetzt hat es Eile!", "Meine Leonore, was hast du fur mich getan!"

One of these days, I'll get enough highlights to put together a pretty cool composite opera. This version sounds very fine all by itself, though.


----------



## Guest

Superb.


----------



## Guest

Still the one to beat. (The LP sounds quite a bit richer compared to the CD.)


----------



## Pugg

*Ravel, Debussy, Fauré* - String Quartets

Quatuor Ebène


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> Disc 1 of this Emerson String Quartet's Beethoven. I will listen to the rest throughout the next couple weeks as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna Moffo: The Beauty and the Voice
> a disc containing Un poco Voce by Rossini, and excerpts from Mozart's Don Giovanni


Good choice Sonata, liking Moffo already?


----------



## MusicSybarite

Nielsen: Flute concerto (from this recording)










It has to be the best concerto for that musical instrument IMHO.

Khachaturian: Cello concerto (from this recording)










This is my favorite concerto by him. It's more intense and darker.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Jonas Kaufmann: Dolce Vita.*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony no 9

Rafael Kubelik conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Carnaval/ Toccata/ Arabeske / Bunte Blätter .
Youri Egorov piano.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Fidelio

Behrens, Hofmann, Sotin & Adam

Chicago Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various concerti a.o. part one.

Violin Concerto no.1 (1957 - rev. 1963), Violin Concerto no.2 (1966), Double Concerto for oboe, harp and string orchestra (1971), Concerto Grosso no.1 for two violins, prepared piano, harpsichord and 21 strings (1977). _In Memoriam..._ [orchestral version of the Piano Quintet] (1972-76 - arr. 1977-78) and Concerto for Piano and String Orchestra (1979):


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.3 - S No.1 - I*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.1 in D major "Titan"*_ Live recording
Philharmonic-Symphony Orchestra
*Dimitri Mitropoulos
Music & Arts (1960/2011 Issue Edition)*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.1 in D major "Titan"*_
New York Philharmonic Orchestra
*Bruno Walter
Sony Classical (1954/2012 Remastered Edition)*

Mahler
_*Symphony No.1 in D major "Titan"*_
Columbia Symphony Orchestra
*Bruno Walter
Sony Classical (1961/2012 Remastered Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.1 in D major "Titan"*_
Bamberger Symphoniker
*Jonathan Nott
Tudor (2008)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.1 in D major "Titan"*_
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Lorin Maazel
Sony Classical (1986/2003 Reissue Edition)*


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.3 - S No.1 - II*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.1 in D major "Titan"*_ Live recording
Sinfonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
*Rafael Kubelík
Audite-BR (1979/2000 Issue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.1 in D major "Titan"*_
London Symphony Orchestra
*James Levine
Sony Classical (1974/2010 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.1 in D major "Titan"*_
Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Katowice
*Michael Halász
Naxos (1993/2010 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.1 in D major "Titan"*_
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Bernard Haitink
Decca (1987)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.1 in D major "Titan"*_ Live recording
Kölner Rundfunk Sinfonie-Orchester
*Gary Bertini
Warner Classics (1993/2006 Reissue Edition)*


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.3 - S No.1 - III*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.1 in D major "Titan"*_
Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam
*Riccardo Chailly
Decca (1996/2005 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.1 in D major "Titan"*_ Live recording
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Claudio Abbado
Deutsche Grammophon (1991/2014 Reissue Edition)*

I'm back to the third and I hope last journey on Mahler recordings, including some fan favourites here like Gary Bertini, Riccardo Chailly, and Claudio Abbado with the BPO, or the new audiophile Jonathan Nott set, plus some historicals like Bruno Walter and Dimitri Mitropoulos. I include also some less regarded sets like the Polish Naxos 2010 box by Antoni Wit and Michael Halász, the first Vienna Maazel set for Sony and the incomplete Sony set by James Levine. Let's enjoy the brand new trip.

_In the "Titan" No.1, I cannot say that this episode has brough any new referential recording. That's quite hard in this first symphony. I also find a bit boring to talk about the 13 recordings I have reviewed, but I should not just skip to the better bunch. The *mono* recordings by *Bruno Walter* and *Dimitri Mitropoulos* are good for referneces but hardly enjoyable. Mitropoulos live recording had way more "impact". The least enjoyable in stereo here were *Maazel* with a bland and silky account by the *WPO*, *Haitink* with the *BPO* and what a surprise tchan tchan *Chailly!* You never fail buddy! It's exactly like many of his Bruckner cycle.

A step above we have some decent recordings like the Michael *Halász for Naxos*, well engineered and hardly boring. *Abbado* with the *BPO* has slower tempi but would fancy more presence of lower tones. Of this decent bunch the *Levine LSO* recording has excellent sound, with full presence of lower tones but quite flat if we talk about Levine's conducting.

Now, in the "best" group of recordings in this episode, though hardly competitive if we join challenges, are the *stereo Walter* recording with Columbia, that thanks the maestro's conducting skills for a thrilling and slow-paced fourth movement. A step above, *Gary Bertini* with the *Kölner Rundfunk* achieves orchestral balance and sound quality in a good performance. The second place goes for the *Jonathan Nott* recording. It's clean in the solo instruments like I've never heard before. Sound is clean and the orchestra a bit restrained but for all the good reasons. And in the first place, in a second listen, is the *second Kubelík* recording with the *SOdBR.* It grows in intensity thanks to the sound and the conductor. But there's barely anything else to add.

They are a bit far from my reccommended CDs which are the *Bernstein RCO* and the studio *Kubelík SOdBR* both for DG._


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.3 - S No.2 - I*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.2 in C minor "Resurrection"*_
*Hanna Lisowska, Radwiga Rappé*
Cracow Radio & Television Choir
Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Katowice
*Antoni Wit
Naxos (1993/2010 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.2 in C minor "Resurrection"*_
*Eva Marton, Jessye Norman*
Konzertvereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Lorin Maazel
Sony Classical (1984/2003 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.2 in C minor "Resurrection"*_ Live recording
*Edith Mathis, Brigitte Fassbaender*
Sinfonieorchester und Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks
*Rafael Kubelík
Audite-BR (1982/2000 Issue Edition)*


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.3 - S No.2 - II*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.2 in C minor "Resurrection"*_ Live recording
*Barbara Hendricks, Christa Ludwig*
The Westminster Choir 
New York Philharmonic Orchestra
*Leonard Bersntein
Deutsche Grammophon (1988/2010 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.2 in C minor "Resurrection"*_
*Sylvia McNair, Jard van Nes*
Ernst-Senff-Chor
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Bernard Haitink
Decca (1993)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.2 in C minor "Resurrection"*_
*Melanie Diener, Petra Lang*
Prague Philharmonic Choir
Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam
*Riccardo Chailly
Decca (2002/2005 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.2 in C minor "Resurrection"*_
*Emilia Cundari, Maureen Forrester*
The Westminster Choir
New York Philharmonic Orchestra
*Bruno Walter
Sony Classical (1958/2012 Remastered Edition)*


----------



## Pugg

*Lyapunov*: Piano Works, Vol. 1

Florian Noack (piano)


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.3 - S No.2 - III*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.2 in C minor "Resurrection"*_
*Krisztina Laki, Florence Quivar*
Kölner Rundfunkchor & Südfunk-Chor Stuttgart
Kölner Rundfunk Sinfonie-Orchester
*Gary Bertini
Warner Classics (1991/2006 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.2 in C minor "Resurrection"*_ Live recording
*Eteri Gvazava, Anna Larsson*
Orfeón Donostiarra
Lucerne Festival Orchestra
*Claudio Abbado
Deutsche Grammophon (2003/2014 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.2 in C minor "Resurrection"*_
*Anne Schwanewilms, Lioba Braun*
Bayerische Staatsphilharmonie
Bamberger Symphoniker und Chor
*Jonathan Nott
Tudor (2010)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.2 in C minor "Resurrection"*_
*Ileana Cotrubas, Christa Ludwig*
Wiener Staatsopernchor
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Zubin Mehta
Decca (1975/2000 Remastered Edition)*

_Resurrection symphony with a couple of victories and three recordings to listen to. I'll start with the *two worst,* or less competitive, which are *Chailly RCO* and *Haitink BPO*. I don't find any of these results surprising. Chailly brings no brilliance and Haitink's has too lightweight singers. A step above is the average *Live* recording by *Rafael Kubelík* with the *SOdBR*, that can only be proud of the good soloists. *Abbado* with the *Lucerne Festival Orchestra* is not bad but the pace and intensity are too slow for me, like a "meditational" Resurrection. Next, by surprise, is *Jonnathan Nott*'s recording with the Bamberger. I think I can hear Nott more than the orchestra itself! Lot's of muttering and gasping! Straightforward interpretation and again fabulous solo instruments.

The *second Leonard Bernstein* recording of the No.2 with the *NYPO* could probably be the most disappointing of the excellent DG set. It's loud, bombastic in all the wrong terms, forcing changes of tempi and unbalanced sound in the orchestra. Too much contrast. In the small bunch of good recordings to listen to, we have by surprise the *Maazel* recording with the *WPO*, that without being sublime it can be extremely satisfying, Jessye Norman is on point as well as the Staatsopernchor which sings fast. In almost exactly the same terms is the *Gary Bertini* recording that strikes his second one. The recording quality is the highlight. And just then, the stereo *Bruno Walter NYSO* recording is pretty similar to the fan-favourite Klemperer Philharmonia. Old Mahler allumnis seem to think the same way. The good thing on Walter is that he counts with better singers. *The Ulricht by Maureen Forrester* is one of the best I've heard. The ITDS is for be a bit hard to get, since the sound balances are unrealistic in the ending. Forrester is given way more presence in the final bars over the chorus while in a normal live recording, her voice should melt. It's extremely enjoyable anyway.

Then, we have two new recommended recordings for the No.2, just for being that impressive. *Antoni Wit's Naxos* account is such a nice surprise for the solid, legendary orchestral performance, with good Naxos engineerings. Naxos could not ever imagine recording such a strong account. Radwiga Rappé has a trembling voice that helps the drama of the piece. The ITDS is truly clean and epic, and that chorus recording is a great achievement. On first place, and on a second listen, it's the acclaimed *Zubin Mehta with the WPO*. If any of you want a solid Bernstein idiosincratic recording of the Resurrection symphony, just like he did with other DG recordings, and you just forgot his excellent Sony recording in the 60s, this is the one to pick. Mehta plays fast in the beginning and slower in the inner movements. The Ulricht is a highlight for the haunting orchestral balance with a Christa Ludwig on her best voice. Maybe the prominent use of the organ creates a haunting atmosphere. Compared to the first movement, the ITDS sounds very smooth but utterly satisfying. The Staatsopernchor gets it right and the Decca sound wraps the performance into a referential listen.

The Resurrection has never been a favourite of mine, but I have in mind plenty of excellent and referential recordings like *Bernstein NYPO Sony, Rattle CoBSO, Tennstedt LPO Live and Barbirolli BPO Test*. The *Mehta and Wit* recordings are solid contenders to all those accounts._


----------



## eljr

CD I
Music of the Middle Ages
Various artists

Release Date November 13, 2015
Genre
Classical


----------



## Azol

Granate said:


> The Resurrection has never been a favourite of mine, but I have in mind plenty of excellent and referential recordings like *Bernstein NYPO Sony, Rattle CoBSO, Tennstedt LPO Live and Barbirolli BPO Test*. The *Mehta and Wit* recordings are solid contenders to all those accounts.[/I]


I just hope you won't be overlooking legendary Klemperer M2 recording.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Canteloube*: Songs of the Auvergne
Disc1 
Kiri te Kanawa (soprano)

English Chamber Orchestra, Jeffrey Tate


----------



## Granate

Azol said:


> I just hope you won't be overlooking legendary Klemperer M2 recording.


Well, i't's not so perfect for me. It's close to them though. My main problem are Schwarzkopf and Rössl-Majdan. They are Marketing compared to other couples in M2.









Mahler
_*Symphony No.2 in C minor "Resurrection"*_
*Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Hilde Rössl-Majdan*
Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus
*Otto Klemperer
Warner Classics (1962/2012 Remastered Edition)*

_Precision in the Philharmonia and detailed conducting in the whole recording. It is considered as the best although it fails to create any emotion on me. The Ulricht is way too fast and Rössl-Majdan sings too low there. She and Schwarzkopf fill the stage in the ITDS, while also the chorus is ethereal. The engineering and production is terrific and lives through decades._
*B-*

I would love to buy a Box set with all Mahler recordings by Klemperer and Barbirolli for EMI/Warner. It's not complete but the performances are fantastic.


----------



## Sonata

*Lully-Armide*


----------



## distantprommer

Now: Proms at ... Cadogan Hall, PCM 7

*Frédéric Chopin- 
- Waltz in A flat major, Op. 69 No. 1
- Impromptu in A flat major, Op. 29
- Waltz in C sharp minor, Op. 64 No. 2
- Fantasy in F minor/A flat major, Op. 49
- Mazurka in A flat major, Op. 50 No. 2
- Mazurka in F minor, Op. 68 No. 4
- Mazurka in B flat major. KK IIa/3
- Mazurka in G sharp minor, Op. 33 No. 1
- Mazurka in C major, Op. 56 No. 2
- Scherzo in E major, Op. 54*

Pavel Kolesnikov, piano

Still in his twenties, award-winning pianist and former BBC Radio 3 New Generation Artist Pavel Kolesnikov has been praised for the sensitivity and maturity of his playing.
Fresh from a critically acclaimed recording of Chopin's Mazurkas, he performs an all-Chopin recital at Cadogan Hall, including the brooding Fantasy, Op. 49, the mercurial Scherzo in E major and the ever popular Waltz in A flat major, Op. 69 No 1, alongside a selection of Mazurkas - one of the forms in which Chopin most deeply expressed his feelings for his Polish homeland.


----------



## Pugg

​ *Wagner*: arias.
_Jonas Kaufmann _


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming: Bel Canto.*
Just a few hours before seeing Mrs. Fleming.


----------



## WildThing

Mahler - Symphony No. 9

Michael Gielen: Southwest German Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

*Bach*: Brandenburg Concertos.
I Musici.

On my way to Amsterdam in the car.


----------



## Granate

Pugg said:


> *Bach*: Brandenburg Concertos.
> I Musici.
> 
> On my way to Amsterdam in the car.


From that box, I happened to love the Bach Violin Concertos. Enjoy your evening with your double!


----------



## Vasks

*Steffani - Overture to "I trionfi del fato" (Fasolis/Decca)
Obrecht - Missa Sicut Rosa Spinam (Guerber/Aeon)*


----------



## Merl

Proof that not everything Kennedy did was rubbish. Sublime disc.


----------



## Merl

And this morning's listen (on the way to work) was Schubert's Symphonies 3, 5 & 6 from this set. Wonderful performances.


----------



## Merl

Granate said:


> Mahler
> _*Symphony No.1 in D major "Titan"*_
> Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam
> *Riccardo Chailly
> Decca (1996/2005 Reissue Edition)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mahler
> _*Symphony No.1 in D major "Titan"*_ Live recording
> Berliner Philharmoniker
> *Claudio Abbado
> Deutsche Grammophon (1991/2014 Reissue Edition)*
> 
> I'm back to the third and I hope last journey on Mahler recordings, including some fan favourites here like Gary Bertini, Riccardo Chailly, and Claudio Abbado with the BPO, or the new audiophile Jonathan Nott set, plus some historicals like Bruno Walter and Dimitri Mitropoulos. I include also some less regarded sets like the Polish Naxos 2010 box by Antoni Wit and Michael Halász, the first Vienna Maazel set for Sony and the incomplete Sony set by James Levine. Let's enjoy the brand new trip.
> 
> _In the "Titan" No.1, I cannot say that this episode has brough any new referential recording. That's quite hard in this first symphony. I also find a bit boring to talk about the 13 recordings I have reviewed, but I should not just skip to the better bunch. The *mono* recordings by *Bruno Walter* and *Dimitri Mitropoulos* are good for referneces but hardly enjoyable. Mitropoulos live recording had way more "impact". The least enjoyable in stereo here were *Maazel* with a bland and silky account by the *WPO*, *Haitink* with the *BPO* and what a surprise tchan tchan *Chailly!* You never fail buddy! It's exactly like many of his Bruckner cycle.
> 
> A step above we have some decent recordings like the Michael *Halász for Naxos*, well engineered and hardly boring. *Abbado* with the *BPO* has slower tempi but would fancy more presence of lower tones. Of this decent bunch the *Levine LSO* recording has excellent sound, with full presence of lower tones but quite flat if we talk about Levine's conducting.
> 
> Now, in the "best" group of recordings in this episode, though hardly competitive if we join challenges, are the *stereo Walter* recording with Columbia, that thanks the maestro's conducting skills for a thrilling and slow-paced fourth movement. A step above, *Gary Bertini* with the *Kölner Rundfunk* achieves orchestral balance and sound quality in a good performance. The second place goes for the *Jonathan Nott* recording. It's clean in the solo instruments like I've never heard before. Sound is clean and the orchestra a bit restrained but for all the good reasons. And in the first place, in a second listen, is the *second Kubelík* recording with the *SOdBR.* It grows in intensity thanks to the sound and the conductor. But there's barely anything else to add.
> 
> They are a bit far from my reccommended CDs which are the *Bernstein RCO* and the studio *Kubelík SOdBR* both for DG._


Bernstein is a decent recording but give me Walter, Kubelik (Audite), Honeck, Jansons (RCO) and Nezet-Seguin any day. Glad Bertini got a shout too - it's a great account! That Abbado live disc was the first version of Mahler's First I got. Decent performance but not in the league of those I just mentioned.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Renée Fleming: Bel Canto.*
> Just a few hours before seeing Mrs. Fleming.


I wish you a happy evening,you must be in heaven.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Schönberg

Wind Quintet,Op.26 - Der wunsch des Liebhabers, OP,27 No 4 - Der neue Klassizismus,Op.28,No.3


----------



## Taplow

Haydn - *String Quartet Opus 76 No. 3*, "Emperor"
The Lindsays (because just about everything they do is awesome)


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 59: Mozart - La clemenza di Tito

Mezzo-soprano Alice Coote leads an all-star cast as the vengeful Vitellia under Glyndebourne's Music Director Robin Ticciati.

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart- La clemenza di Tito, K 621*









Alice Coote, Vitellia
Joélle Harvey, Servilia
Anna Stéphany, Sextus
Michèle Losier, Annius
Clive Bayley, Publius

Glyndebourne Festival Opera
Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment - Robin Ticciati

The collision of love and ambition in Mozart's morally conflicted final opera, and the compassion of a wronged emperor, make for a scenario as relevant today as in the ancient Rome where it is set. Blending ravishing arias with intricate human psychology, La clemenza di Tito ranks among the finest of Mozart's mature works.

There will be no report on tomorrow's (29 August) Prom as I will be travelling.


----------



## realdealblues

*Sergei Rachmaninoff*

_Rhapsody On A Theme Of Paganini, Op. 43_









Pianist: Margrit Weber
Conductor: Ferenc Fricsay
Orchestra: Radio Symphony Orchestra Berlin
*[Rec. 1963]*


----------



## pmsummer

CANTIGAS FROM THE COURT OF DOM DINIS
_Devotional, Satirical, & Courtly Medieval Love Songs_
Theatre of Voices
*Margriet Tindemans* - vielle
*Paul Hillier* - director, voice
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Epiphany season BWV 13,73,81,144


----------



## Guest

Whew! Some prodigious technique on display here. It's sad to hear him play today: he's deteriorated into a hamfisted banger.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Janácek*
The Diary of One Who Disappeared (Song cycle for mezzo-soprano, tenor, female chorus & piano), JW 5/12
*Marian Lapsansky, Piano; Dagmar Peckova, Contralto; Peter Straka, Tenor; Pavel Kühn - Choir Master *
Piano Sonata ("Zulice, 1.X.05," "From the Street, 1 October, 1905"), JW 8/19
*Marian Lapsansky, Piano*
[Supraphon, 1999]

I've not heard the piano sonata before - although the finale has been lost the remaining 'torso' is an intriguing work.










*
Walton*
String Quartet No. 1
String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
*Doric String Quartet*
[Chandos, 2011]

Both are very fine works - the early #1 is much under-rated, in my view.










*Dvořák*
Piano Trio No. 3 in F Minor, Op. 65
Piano Trio No. 4 in E Minor, Op. 90 "Dumky" 
*The Busch Trio* [Alpha, 2016]

A recent purchase, and very decent too.


----------



## bharbeke

Henri Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto No. 5 (Sarah Chang, Charles Dutoit, Philharmonia Orchestra)

Both the composer and soloist are new to me. I just happened to hear this on the radio last night. The violin playing impressed me more than the composition, but there had to be something to the original music for it to sound good.

What are your go-to recommendations for either Chang or Vieuxtemps?


----------



## MusicSybarite

elgars ghost said:


> Alfred Schnittke - various concerti a.o. part one.
> 
> Violin Concerto no.1 (1957 - rev. 1963), Violin Concerto no.2 (1966), Double Concerto for oboe, harp and string orchestra (1971), Concerto Grosso no.1 for two violins, prepared piano, harpsichord and 21 strings (1977). _In Memoriam..._ [orchestral version of the Piano Quintet] (1972-76 - arr. 1977-78) and Concerto for Piano and String Orchestra (1979):


Powerful dosage of music!!


----------



## Guest

My cover doesn't have those measurements!  Fantastic playing and very good sound.


----------



## WildThing

Corelli - 12 Concerti Grossi, Op.6
Trevor Pinnock: The English Concert


----------



## pmsummer

THE ART OF FUGUE
*J. S. Bach*
Brecon Baroque
Rachel Podger - violin, director
Johannes Pramsohler - violin, viola
Alison McGillivray - cello
Marcin Świątkiewicz - harpsichord
_
Channel Classics_


----------



## bharbeke

Mozart: Die Zauberflote (The Magic Flute) (William Christie, Les Arts Florissants)

This isn't a version I would listen to all the way through again, but it did have some great bits.

"Der Vogelfanger bin ich ja"
"Bei Mannern, welche Liebe fuhlen"
"Wie start ist nicht dein Zauberton"
"Schnelle Fusse, starker Mut"
"Es lebe Sarastro!"
"Na, stolzer Jungling; jur hieher!"
"Der Holle Rache kocht in meinem Herzen"
"In diesen heil'gen Hallen kennt man die Rache nicht!"
"Wir wandelten durch Feuersgluten"
"Papagena! Papagena!"

Very importantly for this opera, the flute playing was superb. Were they using a slide whistle to get the "magical" effect?


----------



## Janspe

*A. Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, WAB. 105*
Philharmoniker Hamburg, led by Simone Young









The 5th is a magnificent work!


----------



## Joe B

Anatoly Lapunov conducting the Byelorussian Radio and TV Symphony Orchestra


----------



## staxomega

pmsummer said:


> THE ART OF FUGUE
> *J. S. Bach*
> Brecon Baroque
> Rachel Podger - violin, director
> Johannes Pramsohler - violin, viola
> Alison McGillivray - cello
> Marcin Świątkiewicz - harpsichord
> _
> Channel Classics_


All Podger discs I have on Channel Classics are fantastic. Reference level recordings and performances.


----------



## MusicSybarite

A first listen

Haydn: The Creation (Janowitz, Ludwig, Wünderlich, Krenn, Fischer-Dieskau, Berry, Karajan, Wiener Singverein, Berliner Philharmoniker)










The cast is just fancy. Many vibrant moments. Great work indeed. I've liked it very much.


----------



## Guest

Beautifully played and recorded. I like that they use different instrumentation for each movement.


----------



## Janspe

*E. Rautavaara: Kaivos*
Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra & the Kaivos Chorus, led by Hannu Lintu
+ all the wonderful singers involved









I'm terribly fond of this opera - Rautavaara's first! Of course there's always a slight bias for Finnish operas anyway, as I enjoy hearing my native language sung in operatic works, but I still think the piece is a worthy effort. The recording is the only one made of this opera and fortunately very good. Recommended!


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Brahms: String Quintet No. 1

Amadeus Quartet, Cecil Aronowitz*


----------



## Joe B

Title: Romancing the Violin
Musicians: Eugene Fodor (violin) and Judith Olson (piano)
CD (DDD)
Label: Newport Classic (1986)
Produced and Engineered by Lawrence Kraman

Another out of print gem from Newport Classic. Program includes works by Sarasate, Brahms, Wieniawski, Tchaikovsky, Gluck, Kreisler, Paganini, and Kroll.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Tchaikov6 said:


> *Brahms: String Quintet No. 1
> 
> Amadeus Quartet, Cecil Aronowitz*
> 
> View attachment 97077


Both of Brahms' String Quintets, along with his Piano Quartet No.2 and his Clarinet Quintet are my favorite chamber pieces of his.


----------



## Janspe

*H. Abrahamsen: let me tell you*
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, led by Andris Nelsons
Barbara Hannigan, soprano









This piece is absolutely _stunning_, not to mention Hannigan's stellar performance that captured my attention from the very first notes she sang. Contemporary music is so bloody exciting, I can't believe how anyone could find this music difficult to listen to!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony 6
Riccardo Muti conducting.


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> I wish you a happy evening,you must be in heaven.:tiphat:


I hardly slept a wink from all the excitement, but feeling good.:angel:


----------



## distantprommer

Janspe said:


> *H. Abrahamsen: let me tell you*
> Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, led by Andris Nelsons
> Barbara Hannigan, soprano
> 
> View attachment 97081
> 
> 
> This piece is absolutely _stunning_, not to mention Hannigan's stellar performance that captured my attention from the very first notes she sang. Contemporary music is so bloody exciting, I can't believe how anyone could find this music difficult to listen to!


Fully agree with you.


----------



## Pugg

​
Respighi: Violin Sonata in B minor/ Strauss: Violin Sonata in E flat major, Op. 18

Kyung Wha Chung (violin), Krystian Zimerman (piano)


----------



## Becca

Janspe said:


> *H. Abrahamsen: let me tell you*
> Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, led by Andris Nelsons
> Barbara Hannigan, soprano
> 
> View attachment 97081
> 
> 
> This piece is absolutely _stunning_, not to mention Hannigan's stellar performance that captured my attention from the very first notes she sang. Contemporary music is so bloody exciting, I can't believe how anyone could find this music difficult to listen to!


If you haven't already, you should watch one of the videos of her performing the piece. There is one on the Gothenberg Symphony site (via vimeo, free), also the world premiere performance on the Berlin Philharmonic Digital Concert Hall.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Listened to the Elgar Violin Concerto on the EMI disc with Nigel Kennedy and the LPO conducted by Vernon Handley. Hadn't heard this one in a while and I was stunned again with the reminder of how gorgeously beautiful this work is, both the concerto and the performance.









A true winner. An aptly celebrated disc.


----------



## Pugg

*Khachaturian*: Symphony No. 2 'The Bell' in e minor

Robert Schumann Philharmonie, Frank Beermann


----------



## Guest

I listened to the Piano Sonata No.2 (original version) this afternoon and compared it to Ashkenazy's CD. Collard's is vastly superior to me, both as a performance and sonically. Collard's playing is much more intense and virtuosic, and the sound is far more realistic.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini Arias*: Lucia Valentini Terrani


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler:* Lieder.
Thomas Hampson/ Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## chord

Ultra rare.
Outstanding sound quality.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - concertos part two this morning.

Violin Concerto no.3 (1978), Violin Concerto no.4 (1984), Viola Concerto (1985), Cello Concerto no.1 (1985-86), Concerto for Piano four-hands and Chamber Orchestra (1988), Cello Concerto no.2 (1990) and _Concerto for Three_ - triple concerto for violin, viola, cello and string orchestra (1994):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: Rigoletto

Piero Cappuccilli (Rigoletto), Ileana Cotrubas (Gilda), Plácido Domingo (Il Duca), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Sparafucile), Elena Obraztsova (Maddalena), Hanna Schwarz (Giovanna), Kurt Moll (Monterone), Luigi de Corato (Marullo), Walter Gullino (Borsa), Dirk Sagemuller (Conte di Ceprano), Olive Fredricks (Contessa di Ceprano), Audrey Michael (Un paggio)

Wiener Staatsopernchor Wiener Philharmoniker, Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## chill782002

I'm not normally a fan of Schoenberg but the "Verklärte Nacht" works much better in its string sextet form than the later orchestration that I've heard previously. Also features a wonderful performance of the Schubert Quintet. Testament have done a great remastering job with the early 1950s recordings.


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Tchaikovsky*: Symphony 6
> Riccardo Muti conducting.


Have this same set. Muti has grown on me!


----------



## Pugg

Glinka: "Ruslan and Lyudmila" Overture (October 14, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Borodin: "In the Steppes of Central Asia" (December 8, 1969 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Gliere: "Russian sailors dance (The Red Poppy)" (November 23, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center)
Ippolitov-Ivanov: "Caucasian Sketches Op. 10 - II & IV" (February 1, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center)
Mussorgsky: "Khovanschina" Prelude (December 2, 1963 New York, Manhattan Center)
Prokofiev:
"Scythian Suite" (May 2, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Love for Three Oranges" - March (January 12, 1971 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Lieutenant Kijé" Suite: "The Marriage of Kije", "Troika" (January 12, 1971 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Shostakovich: "The Golden Age" - Polka (October 22, 1970 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic
Lopatnikoff: "Concertino for Orchestra"
[Playing] Columbia Symphony Orchestra (April 1, 1953 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach*: Partita 3-4-5

András Schiff.


----------



## eljr

Puccini, La Bohème
Jesús López Cobos, Teatro Real Madrid

Gonzalo Fernández de Terán, Felipe Bou, David Menéndez 
Runtime: 
1 hour, 56 minutes


----------



## Pugg

​
*Hérold*:
Piano Concerto No. 2 in E flat
Piano Concerto No. 3 in A
Piano Concerto No. 4 in E minor

Jean-Frédéric Neuburger (piano)

Sinfonia Varsovia, Hervé Niquet


----------



## Sonata

In the mood for some Russian opera, so I went with *Tchaikovsky's Iolanta*. Lovely!


----------



## Vasks

*J. Strauss, Jr. - Overture to "Carnival in Rome" (Walter/Marco Polo)
Brahms - Four Piano Pieces, Op. 119 (Lupu/London)
Conus - Violin Concerto (Ostrovsky/Naxos)*


----------



## Pugg

*Handel *: arias.
Renée Fleming .:angel:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Late piano sonatas by Schubert with Paul Lewis. It's Schubert man


----------



## Guest

Johann Strauss & Joseph Lanner Walzer & Polkas
Great fun as you can see in the picture.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini*: Turandot

Birgit Nilsson, Renata Tebaldi Giorgio Tozzi, Jussi Bjorling, Piero de Palma

Rome Opera Orchestra, Erich Leinsdorf.


----------



## MattB

_Nelson Freire - Bach_










One of my favorites works by one of my favorites pianists.


----------



## Merl

Superb disc. Unplayed for a year...but not now.


----------



## jim prideaux

just arrived back form a week holiday to find a much anticipated CD has been delivered so now listening.....

Argerich, Dutoit and the OSM performing Prokofiev's 1st and 3rd Piano Concertos and Bartok's 3rd.


----------



## Guest

jim prideaux said:


> just arrived back form a week holiday to find a much anticipated CD has been delivered so now listening.....
> 
> Argerich, Dutoit and the OSM performing Prokofiev's 1st and 3rd Piano Concertos and Bartok's 3rd.


to Czechoslovakia ?


----------



## Judith

Bach Cello Suites
Steven Isserlis

Quite tired so wanted something soothing and these are beautifully performed with the deep sound that is typical of Steven!


----------



## Guest

Mozart Masonic Music


----------



## Taplow

jim prideaux said:


> just arrived back form a week holiday to find a much anticipated CD has been delivered so now listening.....
> 
> Argerich, Dutoit and the OSM performing Prokofiev's 1st and 3rd Piano Concertos and Bartok's 3rd.


I have this. Great disc.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## WildThing

Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor

Richard Bonynge: Chorus and Orchestra of the Royal Opera House Covent Garden


----------



## Atrahasis

Gennady Rozhdestvensky
Alfred Schnittke - Dead Souls' Suite


----------



## KenOC

Haydn, String Quartet #36 in B-flat, Op. 50 No. 1. Festetics. When I listen to Haydn, it's as if I'm in a better world.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various orchestral works etc.

_Dialogue_ for cello and ensemble (1967), _Yellow Sound_ for pantomime, ensemble, soprano and mixed chorus [Text: V. Kandinsky] (1974), _Passacaglia_ for large orchestra (1980), _Faust Cantata_ for four solo voices, chorus and orchestra [Text: J. Spies/J.W. von Goethe] (1982-83), _Ritual_ for large symphony orchestra (1984-85), _(K)ein Sommernachtstraum [(Not) a Summer Night's Dream]_ for large orchestra (1985) and _Sketches_ - ballet in one act [after themes by Nikolai Gogol] (1985):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## Atrahasis




----------



## agoukass

Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit, Sonatine, Valses nobles et sentimentales

Martha Argerich, piano


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*

This just arrived from Japan.


----------



## pmsummer

*Ultimately, I'm going with performance, arrangement and the compositions as a unit.*










MUSIC OF BILL EVANS
*Bill Evans*
Kronos Quartet
Eddie Gomez - double bass
Jim Hall - guitar
_
Landmark_


----------



## MusicSybarite

Lalo: Piano trios (Trio Parnassus)










Outstanding. There is nothing new here, but the music is highly romantic and passionate.

Glière: Shakh-Senem - Overture, op. 69 (from this recording)










Arab music sounds here in a luxurious post-romantic way.


----------



## pmsummer

BATTALIA À 10
REQUIEM À 15 IN CONCERTO
*Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber*
La Capella Reial de Catalunya
Le Concerts des Nations
Jordi Savall - director

_Alia Vox_


----------



## agoukass

Chopin: Preludes, Opp. 28, 45, and Posthumous.

Martha Argerich, piano


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano concertos 3 & 4

Murray Perahia.


----------



## Pugg

WildThing said:


> Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor
> 
> Richard Bonynge: Chorus and Orchestra of the Royal Opera House Covent Garden


Dame Joan will always be my number one. :angel:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi:* Double concertos.
I Musici.
For such awful weather I need some uplifting music.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Piano concerto/ Kinderszenen 
Martin Stadtfeld


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> just arrived back form a week holiday to find a much anticipated CD has been delivered so now listening.....
> 
> Argerich, Dutoit and the OSM performing Prokofiev's 1st and 3rd Piano Concertos and Bartok's 3rd.


and now an early start with a first listen to Mintz, Abbado and the CSO's recording of the same composer's two violin concertos.

(as much as I have enjoyed Mordokovitch and Jarvi performances of the concertos on Chandos with the SNO my initial reaction is that there does appear to be something almost 'magical' about this DG recording!)


----------



## jim prideaux

Traverso said:


> to Czechoslovakia ?


no....Sarajevo.


----------



## SONNET CLV

After spending a few days re-listening to several Elgar discs in my collection, I gained a hankering for sounds a bit more ... modern. But the Englishness of Elgar inspired me to reach for a Shakespeare inspired work, the _Mobile For Shakespeare _by Roman Haubenstock-Ramati, one of four contemporary works on hat[now]ART issue 118, a rather splendid contemporary music recording from the sound universe of such as Cage and Boulez and Earl Brown and 1950's/'60's Penderecki.
















I listened to all four pieces. Each occupies the ear-space-sound-world much like, indeed, a sound fashioned mobile. The 12 and a half minute opening work (from 1960) is titled "Credentials or Think, Think, Lucky" (based upon Lucky's great monologue from Samuel Becket's play _Waiting For Godot_) and offers a fine introduction to Haubenstock-Ramati's unique avant garde style. The second work, a string quartet in seven parts (21:37) dates to 1977. The third work (track 8 on the disc), from 1960, is the "Mobile for Shakespeare", for avant-garde instrumental ensemble and voice, sprechstimming two sonnets (53 and 54) by the great Bard, who would hardly recognize his poetry, I'm sure. And the final piece is the earliest here, from 1958, a work titled "Liasons" for percussion.

All of these pieces plonk and shimmer, chime and thump, howl and decay, arise out of the ether, grab hold of your ear drums and then release with plangent, often delicate and mesmerizing sound signatures. Well worth exploring, if you fancy modern music. Or are just an adventurous type.

On serialism the composer remarked: "Serial thinking, to me, means: not staying orthodox, always opening up new possibilities!" Haubenstock-Ramati fulfills his goal.

By the way, "Credentials" and "Mobile" are conducted by the great Beat Furrer. Though "Credentials" was originally conceived for the voice of Cathy Berberian, this recording features Salome Kammer, who does a splendid job with the difficult role.

A favorite disc in my collection of hat[now]ART recordings.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saens*: Carnival Of The Animals / * Britten*: The Young Person's Guide To The Orchestra
Boston Pops Orchestra, Arthur Fiedler.


----------



## Pugg

*Dvorak:* Symphony 9
L.S.O/ István Kertész


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My favorite early-romantic guitar composer, Fernando Sor. Nice playing here by Patrik Kleemola


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: Nabucco
MacNeil - Rysanek - Siepi - Fernandi - Elias
Thomas Schippers conducting 1960 recording.


----------



## Judith

Pugg, you got me started.

Tchaikovsky 6th Symphony (pathetique)

Riccardo Muti
Philharmonia Orchestra

From the same box set


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bach - _Johannes-Passion_ BWV245 [Text: _New Testament: Gospel of John_] (1724):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Krommer*: Three Partitas & Six Marches
Academy of St Martin in the Fields Wind Ensemble, Bastiaan Blomher


----------



## eljr

Tenebrae / Royal Philharmonic Orchestra / Paul Mealor / Nigel Short
Paul Mealor: A Tender Light

Release Date November 7, 2011
Duration01:09:57
Genre
Classical
Easy Listening
Styles
Choral


----------



## WildThing

Brahms - The Piano Trios

Christian Tetzlaff, Tanja Tetzlaff, Lars Vogt


----------



## Pugg

​*Volkmann*: Piano Trios Op. 3 & Op. 5

Beethoven Trio Ravensburg


----------



## gHeadphone

Magical Sokolov


----------



## Pugg

​
*Poulenc*: Piano concerto, for two pianos and Organ concerto.

Pascal Rogé / Sylviane Deferne/ Peter Hurford. 
Charles Dutoit conducting.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach cantatas for Passiontide BWV 18,23 & 1


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622
Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen

Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt-Trio"
Allegro in B flat for clarinet, 2 violins, viola & cello, KAnh.91 (516c)

Martin Fröst (basset clarinet & clarinet), Leif Ove Andsnes, Janine Jansen, Antoine Tamestit, Boris Brovtsyn, Maxim Rysanov & Torleif Thedéen

Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen


----------



## Vasks

*Taneyev - Overture to "Oresteia" (Sanderling/Naxos)
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet Movement in B-flat (Borodin/Teldec)
Vitols - Fantasy on Popular Latvian Songs (Zarins/Marco Polo)*


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven Late SQ - Tokyo SQ.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: Pique Dame

Vladimir Atlantov (Hermann), Maureen Forrester (Countess), Mirella Freni (Lisa), Sergei Leiferkus (Tomsky), Dmitri Hvorostovsky (Yeletsky), Katherine Ciesinski (Polina), Ernesto Gavazzi (Chekalinsky), Julian Rodescu (Surin), Dennis Petersen (Chaplitsky), Richard Clement (Major-domo), Jorge Chamine (Narumov), Janis Taylor (Governess)

Tanglewood Festival Chorus & Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa.


----------



## Guest

Elgar


----------



## Vasks

Traverso said:


> Elgar


Price Code *H*.... *H* = hell of a lot


----------



## agoukass

J. S. Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1, 4, and 5

Paul Tortelier, cello


----------



## Flamme

http://www.accuradio.com/classical/...assical&b1=Workplace Moods&b2=Beautiful Music


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 5*

Knappertsbusch. I can't find a picture.


----------



## Guest

Vasks said:


> Price Code *H*.... *H* = hell of a lot


Thats better than a lot of hell.


----------



## Merl

Another I've not played for a while. Pleasant drive home listening to this rousing disc.


----------



## Sonata

My first listen to *Rossini's* comic romp *Il Turco in Italia*, with Cecelia Bartoli and Ramon Vargas. Conducted by Chailly


----------



## bharbeke

Holst: The Planets (Karajan/Vienna Philharmonic)

This version is of very consistent quality. This means that while Mars and Jupiter may not ascend to the heights they are capable of, the other three gas giant movements are much better than your typical Planets recording.


----------



## geralmar

Mixed reviews on performance; but my favorite recording and album cover:


----------



## pmsummer

QUATUOR POUR LA FIN DU TEMPS
_(Quartet for the End of Time)_
*Olivier Messiaen*
Trio Wanderer
_with_ Pascal Moraguès - clarinette
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Guest

Zoltán Kodály CD 1

Beautiful Missa Brevis with Kings College Cambridge Cleobury


----------



## distantprommer

I am in London now.
Prom 61: Renée Fleming sings Strauss

Star American soprano Renée Fleming returns to join Sakari Oramo and the Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra for the shimmering 'transformation' music that closes Richard Strauss's opera Daphne, and Samuel Barber's Knoxville: Summer of 1915, a nostalgic portrait of the America of a simpler age.
The RSPO also brings music by its Swedish compatriot Andrea Tarrodi - Liguria, a vivid musical 'walking tour' through Italian fishing villages as well as Nielsen's Second Symphony, 'The Four Temperaments', whose four movements offer different character portraits, from a choleric opening Allegro to a melancholic slow movement.

*Andrea Tarrodi- Liguria (UK premiere)
Samuel Barber- Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op 24
Richard Strauss- Daphne - Transformation Scene, 'Ich komme - ich komme'
Carl Nielsen- Symphony No 2 'The Four Temperaments'*

Renée Fleming, soprano

Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra - Sakari Oramo


----------



## WVdave

Regine Crespin; Arias
Angel 36144, Mono, LP, 1963

Found for .75 amongst a pile of mostly damaged vinyl, and despite a little water damage to the sleeve, the record itself was in perfect shape. I was doing a little research on Angel Records the other night and decided to bring this LP home and glad I did! A wonderful recording, HUGE voice!


----------



## distantprommer

The late night Prom coming up...

Prom 62: Chineke!

Hailed by critics as 'fresh' and 'brilliant', the UK's first majority BME orchestra Chineke! makes its Proms debut in a programme including works by Pulitzer Prize-winning George Walker and young British composer Hannah Kendall, whose The Spark Catchers takes inspiration from the urgent energy of Lemn Sissay's poem of the same name.
Cellist Sheku Kanneh-Mason, winner of the 2016 BBC Young Musician competition, soprano Jeanine De Bique and conductor Kevin John Edusei all make their Proms debut here.

*Hannah Kendall- The Spark Catchers (BBC commission: world premiere)
Antonín Dvořák- Rondo in G minor, Op 94
David Popper- Hungarian Rhapsody, Op. 68 (orch M. Schlegel)
George Walker- Lyric for Strings
George Frideric Handel- Julius Caesar - 'Da tempeste il legno infranto'
Joseph Boulogne, Chevalier de Saint‐Georges- Au penchant qui nous entrâine (orch Mauricio Rodriguez )
George Frideric Handel- Messiah - 'Rejoice greatly'
Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov- Capriccio espagnol, Op 34*

Sheku Kanneh-Mason, cello
Jeanine De Bique, soprano









Chineke! - Kevin John Edusei


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 9*

The sound quality isn't the greatest, and the Berlin Phil is scrappy in spots, but I'm hearing things in this recording I haven't heard before. Knappertsbusch has a way of highlighting the important lines.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

CHAMBER MUSIC
_Sonatas, Trio Sonatas, Quartets_
*Georg Philipp Telemann*
The Amsterdam Baroque Soloists
Ton Koopman - director
_
Erato_


----------



## agoukass

Philip Glass; Violin Concerto 
Schnittke: Concerto Gross No. 5

Gidon Kremer, violin
Vienna Philharmonic conducted by Oliver von Dohnanyi


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Ades: The Tempest*

*Thomas Ades, Royal Opera House Orchestra and Chorus;

Lead role- Simon Keenlyside*


----------



## Joe B

Songs of Norman Peterkin performed by Charlotte de Rothschild (soprano), Adrian Farmer (piano).


----------



## Conglomerate

Dedicated to the memory of the victims of the Armenian Genocide


----------



## Joe B

Performer: Dawn Upshaw
Orchestra: London Sinfonietta
Conductor: David Zinman
Composer: Henryk Gorecki
Audio CD (DDD) (May 5, 1992)
Label: Elektra Nonesuch


----------



## WildThing

Mahler - Symphony No. 10
Riccardo Chailly: Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn* - String Quartet Op.77, No.1; *Beethoven*: String Quartet No.6

Quartetto Italiano.


----------



## Pugg

distantprommer said:


> I am in London now.
> Prom 61: Renée Fleming sings Strauss
> 
> Star American soprano Renée Fleming returns to join Sakari Oramo and the Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra for the shimmering 'transformation' music that closes Richard Strauss's opera Daphne, and Samuel Barber's Knoxville: Summer of 1915, a nostalgic portrait of the America of a simpler age.
> The RSPO also brings music by its Swedish compatriot Andrea Tarrodi - Liguria, a vivid musical 'walking tour' through Italian fishing villages as well as Nielsen's Second Symphony, 'The Four Temperaments', whose four movements offer different character portraits, from a choleric opening Allegro to a melancholic slow movement.
> 
> *Andrea Tarrodi- Liguria (UK premiere)
> Samuel Barber- Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op 24
> Richard Strauss- Daphne - Transformation Scene, 'Ich komme - ich komme'
> Carl Nielsen- Symphony No 2 'The Four Temperaments'*
> 
> Renée Fleming, soprano
> 
> Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra - Sakari Oramo


She, Renée did the same pieces in Amsterdam on Monday.:angel:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Leopold Mozart*: Symphonies .
L.M.P / Matthias Bamert


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi : Requiem.*
Price/ Elias / Björling/ Tozzi.
Fritz Reiner conducting.


----------



## jim prideaux

starting the day with another listen to Argerich,Dutoit and the OSM performing Bartok and Prokofiev's 3rd Piano Concertos.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Never heard this before. Captivating.


----------



## Pugg

*Volkmann*: String Quartets Nos. 2 & 5

Mannheimer Streichquartett


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Passionszeit BWV 54,182,134


----------



## Pugg

*Rossini: L'Italiana in Algeri*

Teresa Berganza, Fernando Corena, Rolando Panerai, Giuliana Travolaccini, Miti Truccata Pace, Paolo Montarsolo & Luigi Alva

Orchestra a Coro del Maggio & Musicale Fiorentino, Silvio Varviso.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Maurice Ravel - chamber music and songs this morning.

String Quartet in F (1902-03), _Introduction and Allegro_ for harp, flute, clarinet and string quartet (1905), _Ma mère l'Oye - cinq pièces enfantines (Mother Goose - five children's pieces)_ for piano duet (1910), _Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé_ - song cycle for voice, 2 flutes, 2 clarinets, string quartet, and piano (1913), Piano Trio (1914), Sonata for violin and cello (1920-22), _Tzigane_ - rhapsody for violin and piano (1924), _Pièce en forme de habanera_ - _Vocalise-étude_ for deep voice and piano arr. for cello and piano by P. Bazelaire (orig. 1907 - arr. 1926) and Violin Sonata ['no.2'] (1923-27):










41 songs including _Histoires naturelles_ - song cycle for medium voice and piano [Texts: J. Renard] (1906), _Chansons madécasses_ - song cycle for soprano, flute, cello, and piano [Texts: Evariste-Désiré Parny de Forges] (1925-26) and _Don Quichotte à Dulcinée_ - song cycle for baritone and piano [Texts: P. Morand] (1932-33):


----------



## Dr Johnson

Symphony No 3


----------



## Janspe

*R. Wagner: Die Walküre, WWV. 86B*
Berliner Philhamoniker, led by Herbert von Karajan
+ all the singers (more info about them here!)









Continuing on with Herbie's classic recording of the whole epic cycle. Started at 9 am this morning and finished now, it really takes a _long_ time to listen to some of Wagner's operas...


----------



## Pugg

​
Cypresses by *Antonin Dvorak *

Cypresses for Tenor & Piano, songs 1-18
Timothy Robinson (tenor), Graham Johnson (piano)

Cypresses for string quartet, B152
Delme String Quartet


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms*; Piano works.

Discs 3.

Peter Rösel


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorák*: Slavonic Dances Op.46 & Op.72
Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## eljr

Traverso said:


> J.S.Bach cantatas for Passiontide BWV 18,23 & 1


Why is everyone playing this when it's not do to be released for 15 more days?


----------



## Vasks

*Rachmaninov - Vespers, Op.37 (Polyansky/Melodiya)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: "Op.54 Piano Concerto in A minor
Van Cliburn Chicago Symphony Orchestra Fritz Reiner (conductor)
[Record: April 16, 1960 Chicago, Orchestra Hall]


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini:* Il Turco in Italia

Sumi Jo, Simone Alaimo, Enrico Fissore & Raúl Gimnez

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner.


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.3 - S No.3 - I*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.3 in D minor*_
*Petra Lang*
Nationaal Kinderkoor
Prague Philharmonic Choir
Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam
*Riccardo Chailly
Decca (2004/2005 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.3 in D minor*_
*Marilyn Horne*
Women of the Chicago Symphony Chorus
Glen Ellyn Children's Chorus
Philadelphia Orchestra
*James Levine
Sony Classical (1975/2010 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.3 in D minor*_ Live recording
*Beatrice Krebs*
Philharmonic-Symphony Orchestra
*Dimitri Mitropoulos
Music & Arts (1956/2011 Issue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.3 in D minor*_ Live recording
*Anna Larsson*
City of Birmingham Symphony Youth Chorus
London Symphony Chorus
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Claudio Abbado
Deutsche Grammophon (1999/2014 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.3 in D minor*_
*Agnes Baltsa*
Wiener Sängerknaben
Damenchor der Konzertvereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Lorin Maazel
Sony Classical (1986/2003 Reissue Edition)*


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.3 - S No.3 - II*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.3 in D minor*_
*Jard van Nes*
Tölzer Knabenchor
Damenchor der Ernst-Senff-Chor
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Bernard Haitink
Decca (1990)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.3 in D minor*_
*Gwendolyn Killerbrew*
Knabenchor des Collegium Josephinum Bonn
Frauenchore des Bayerischen Rundfunks und Westdeutschen Rundfunks
Kölner Rundfunk Sinfonie-Orchester
*Gary Bertini
Warner Classics (1985/2006 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.3 in D minor*_
*Mihoko Fujimura*
Knaben des Bamberger Domchores
Damen des Chores der Bamberger Symphoniker
Bayerische Staatsphilharmonie
Bamberger Symphoniker
*Jonathan Nott
Tudor (2011)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.3 in D minor*_
*Ewa Podleś*
Cracow Boy's Choir
Cracow Philharmonic Choir
Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Katowice
*Antoni Wit
Naxos (1994/2010 Reissue Edition)*

_This episode was not a stroll in the desert but be warned that I don't think any of these recordings is referential. I found three very good accomplishments (one surprising) and the rest were not bad.
The *Abbado BPO* Live recording lacks in transfer quality. From SACD to digital the transfer can loose a lot of details as it does here. Terrible sound balance. Abbado conducts like a phone with low battery. A recording that lacks the same qualities is sadly the *Wit Katowice* recording for *Naxos*. This symphony (or any Mahler) cannot be done on a low budget. The recording is deficient while the performance is just ok. Still decent, the M*aazel WPO* for No.3 comes alive from the fourth movement with Baltsa and the clean Wiener playing.

But one of the most notable moments was listening to the *Mitropoulos Live* recording, still above these other recordings while being in mono. The pace fits the symphony in *78min!* It's a CD, a miracle for a symphony of usually 100min lenght. Lots of coughing however from the audience. Two recordings good but not good enough for an easy pass are the *Chailly RCO*, in better shape than usual and perfect pacing and still a dreary and outrageous orchestral sound; and also the better engineered *Levine PhO*, more solid and taking advantage from the compositions, the choir is ok.

In the group of good recordings, those which can be fairly enjoyed, is with a third place *Jonathan Nott* with *Bamberger*, with a too cold conducting that I can forgive for the excellent sound and job by Fujimura. In second place, the *Bertini KRSO* recording with gorgeous sound but too weak in certain spots of the Kräftig and in the Comodo. Killerbrew's voice is neat and well recorded. In the first place of the episode, *Haitink* and the *BPO* give a surprise with their digital recording, starred by Jard van Nes. The recording is generally solid and rich in sounds, while Haitink conducts the Berliner with class._

I would repeat again my references for this symphony: *Kubelík SOdBR* and *Bernstein NYPO*, both for *Deutsche Grammophon*. I'm not overlooking the Horenstein LSO recording, because I think it's overrated and a dull waste of time.


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.3 - S No.4 - I*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.4 in G major*_
*Desi Halban*
New York Philharmonic Orchestra
*Bruno Walter
Sony Classical (1945/2012 Remastered Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.4 in G major*_
*Emmy Loose*
Philharmonia Orchestra
*Paul Kletzki
Warner Classics (1957/1993)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.4 in G major*_
*Barbara Bonney*
Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam
*Riccardo Chailly
Decca (1999/2005 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.4 in G major*_
*Judith Blegen*
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
*James Levine
Sony Classical (1974/2010 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.4 in G major*_
*Lynda Russell*
Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Katowice
*Antoni Wit
Naxos (1992/2010 Reissue Edition)*


----------



## Andolink

A sumptuous performance and recording--

*Johannes Brahms*: _Piano Quartet in A major, Op. 26_


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.3 - S No.4 - II*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.4 in G major*_
*Sylvia McNair*
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Bernard Haitink
Decca (1993)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.4 in G major*_
*Mojca Erdmann*
Bamberger Symphoniker
*Jonathan Nott
Tudor (2008)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.4 in G major*_
*Lucia Popp*
Kölner Rundfunk Sinfonie-Orchester
*Gary Bertini
Warner Classics (1987/2006 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.4 in G major*_
*Kathleen Battle*
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Lorin Maazel
Sony Classical (1984/2003 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.4 in G major*_ Live recording
*Renée Fleming*
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Claudio Abbado
Deutsche Grammophon (2005/2014 Reissue Edition)*

_Same story as No.3: a bunch of very good recordings but quite far from my favourites. The bottom starts with the well known *Maazel WPO* that sounds so uneven that I barely have anything to write about. Forgettable. Not much better is the mono studio recording by Bruno *Walter* and the *NYPO*. Desi Halban singing this is not very remarkable. The third place from the bottom goes unfortunately for the first failure by *Gary Bertini* with the *KRSO*, after a dull Ruhevoll and a Popp that is not in her best voice... for whatever she's trying to impersonate.

Not very far above, we find a decent effort by *Chailly* with the *RCO*, who doesn't need to bring more colours for a symphony that wears them in composition. The *Antoni Wit Katowice* is not unforgettable but I'm glad that the Naxos team find out the right orchestral balance, so this does not spoil the experience in the cycle. Nothing out of normal. *Claudio Abbado* with the *BPO* comes later with a well recorded and conducted performance. My problem is called Renée Fleming, sorry. I am baffled by her voice performance and I don't know what to think. One more time, the Sony engineers give *Levine* and the *CSO* the power to bring a really good Mahler recording. Levine is both moderate and romanticist.

The best recordings group starts with *Nott Bamberger* again, with wesome sound quality with a strong and fierce performance from the orchestra. It does not hit very deep, it's quite visceral and the Ruhevoll plays along. The other surprise went from *Paul Kletzki* and the *Philharmonia*, an early EMI recording many users in TC were talking about. So I gave it a go and the hype was confirmed. The bells and the first movement all along are incredible and the sound quality is terrific. It should be reissued. But my problem here is Emmy Loose, quite accurate for the role if you can excuse her lack of vocal control or power. The first place goes again for the *Haitink BPO* recording with Sylvia McNair. Deep in sonorities thanks to the recording label and producers. Haitink is not really remarkable as a conductor, but the sound fixes everything._

My favourite recordings for Symphony No.4 are still *Boulez ClO* with Banse and *Bernstein RCO* with Wittek.


----------



## Robert Gamble

6th Symphony


----------



## Andolink

*Franco Donatoni*: _Voci_, Orchesterübung for orchestra (1972/3) & _Prom_, for orchestra (1999)


----------



## bharbeke

Wagner: Flying Dutchman (Dorati, Covent Garden Orchestra & Chorus)

I'd rate this opera performance as strictly average. The exception is the song "Verzeiht! Mein Volk halt draussen sich nicht mehr," which was very beautifully sung.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Granate said:


> . I'm not overlooking the Horenstein LSO recording, because I think it's overrated and a dull waste of time.


Wow, you said that out loud? I've had that recording for a while because it's so famous, but it's never clicked with me, either.


----------



## Merl

3rd Symphony from this set on the way to work.


----------



## Merl

More Schubert at dinner-time. 5th and 6th from this cycle.


----------



## Merl

And Solti's Unfinished, on the way home, to round off 'Schubert Day'.


----------



## hpowders

Merl said:


> More Schubert at dinner-time. 5th and 6th from this cycle.


Looks like my dad writing me out of his will.


----------



## distantprommer

Dr Johnson said:


> Symphony No 3


I shall have to get a hold of his disk. This goes back to the time I was really getting into music, and live Beethoven concerts invariably meant Otto Klemperer.

Thanks for pointing this out.


----------



## wkasimer

bharbeke said:


> Wagner: Flying Dutchman (Dorati, Covent Garden Orchestra & Chorus)
> 
> I'd rate this opera performance as strictly average. The exception is the song "Verzeiht! Mein Volk halt draussen sich nicht mehr," which was very beautifully sung.


Don't blame the principal singers, London and Rysanek. This studio recording is pretty dull stuff compared to the live recordings that they gave at the Met with Schippers, and at Bayreuth with Sawallisch.


----------



## wkasimer

Re Horenstein's Mahler 3:



Manxfeeder said:


> Wow, you said that out loud? I've had that recording for a while because it's so famous, but it's never clicked with me, either.


Glad to have company - I must confess that I've never heard any Horenstein recording that I wanted to keep, or even play a second time.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ravel's two operas and (most of) the piano works this afternoon/tonight.

_L'heure espagnole (Spanish Time)_ - opera in one act [Libretto: Franc-Nohain (a.k.a. Maurice Étienne Legrand)] (1907-09) and _L'enfant et les sortilèges (The Child and the Spells)_ - Lyric Fantasy in two parts [Libretto: (Sidonie-Gabrielle) Colette] (1920-25):










_Menuet antique_ (1895), _Pavane pour une infante défunte_ (1899), _Jeux d'eau_ (1901), _Sonatine_ (1903-05), _Miroirs_ (1904-05), _Gaspard de la nuit_ - three poems for piano after Aloysius Bertrand (1908), _Menuet sur le nom d'Haydn_ (1909), _Valses nobles et sentimentales_ (1911), _À la manière de..._ 1. Borodin and 2. Chabrier (1912-13), _Prélude_ (1913) and _Le tombeau de Couperin_ (1914-17):


----------



## distantprommer

About to start:

Prom 63: Taneyev, Rachmaninov and Tchaikovsky

Continuing his season-long Tchaikovsky Project, which included performances earlier this summer with the BBC Symphony Orchestra, Semyon Bychkov conducts an all-Russian programme that climaxes with the composer's vividly programmatic symphony Manfred. Translating the struggles of Byron's hero (who celebrates his 200th anniversary this year) into music proved a challenging task for the composer but the result is a glorious musical epic, full of drama and colour.
Kirill Gerstein is the soloist for Rachmaninov's youthful Piano Concerto No. 1, concluding our cycle of the composer's piano concertos with a work whose stormy beauty is a natural companion for Taneyev's brooding Oresteia overture.

*Sergei Ivanovich Taneyev- Overture 'The Oresteia'
Sergei Rachmaninov- Piano Concerto No 1 in F sharp minor
Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky- Manfred*

Kirill Gerstein, piano

BBC Symphony Orchestra - Semyon Bychkov


----------



## chill782002

Bartok's "Sonatina" is one of my favourite solo piano works, a miniature gem. The other pieces on here are also very good though, Kiss is a great pianist.


----------



## Merl

Horenstein - Mahler 3



Manxfeeder said:


> Wow, you said that out loud? I've had that recording for a while because it's so famous, but it's never clicked with me, either.


Me neither. I think it's dull as dishwater too.


----------



## Merl

To celebrate 1000 posts here I had to play some rather special Beethoven. Only fair to spin this beauty. Shame about the couplings but the performance of the 7th is a classic.


----------



## Joe B

I had to spend three hours on the road today, so I took advantage of the listening time and indulged in the following:









Program: "Festive Overture" and "Symphony #10"
Orchestra: Helsinki Philharmonic
Conductor: James DePreist
Composer: Dmitri Shostakovich
Audio CD (December 11, 1992)
Label: Delos









Program: "Symphony #2" and "Symphony #7"
Orchestra: Oregon Symphony
Conductor: James De Preist
Composer: Jean Sibelius
Audio CD (June 15, 2004)
Label: Delos









Program: Concertos RV 485, 503, 483, 497, 473, 492
Performer: Klaus Thunemann
Orchestra: I Musici
Composer: Antonio Vivaldi
Audio CD (October 25, 1990)
Label: Philips

Now it's time to stretch the legs....dog walking along the Quinebaug River.


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> Why is everyone playing this when it's not do to be released for 15 more days?


In the world of music and movies, people outside of the USA get releases a couple of weeks earlier. I know, it isn't fair!!! I guess it's a matter of, "Hurry up and wait?"


----------



## Joe B

Granate said:


> Mahler
> _*Symphony No.3 in D minor*_
> *Jard van Nes*
> Tölzer Knabenchor
> Damenchor der Ernst-Senff-Chor
> Berliner Philharmoniker
> *Bernard Haitink
> Decca (1990)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mahler
> _*Symphony No.3 in D minor*_
> *Gwendolyn Killerbrew*
> Knabenchor des Collegium Josephinum Bonn
> Frauenchore des Bayerischen Rundfunks und Westdeutschen Rundfunks
> Kölner Rundfunk Sinfonie-Orchester
> *Gary Bertini
> Warner Classics (1985/2006 Reissue Edition)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mahler
> _*Symphony No.3 in D minor*_
> *Mihoko Fujimura*
> Knaben des Bamberger Domchores
> Damen des Chores der Bamberger Symphoniker
> Bayerische Staatsphilharmonie
> Bamberger Symphoniker
> *Jonathan Nott
> Tudor (2011)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mahler
> _*Symphony No.3 in D minor*_
> *Ewa Podleś*
> Cracow Boy's Choir
> Cracow Philharmonic Choir
> Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Katowice
> *Antoni Wit
> Naxos (1994/2010 Reissue Edition)*
> 
> _This episode was not a stroll in the desert but be warned that I don't think any of these recordings is referential. I found three very good accomplishments (one surprising) and the rest were not bad.
> The *Abbado BPO* Live recording lacks in transfer quality. From SACD to digital the transfer can loose a lot of details as it does here. Terrible sound balance. Abbado conducts like a phone with low battery. A recording that lacks the same qualities is sadly the *Wit Katowice* recording for *Naxos*. This symphony (or any Mahler) cannot be done on a low budget. The recording is deficient while the performance is just ok. Still decent, the M*aazel WPO* for No.3 comes alive from the fourth movement with Baltsa and the clean Wiener playing.
> 
> But one of the most notable moments was listening to the *Mitropoulos Live* recording, still above these other recordings while being in mono. The pace fits the symphony in *78min!* It's a CD, a miracle for a symphony of usually 100min lenght. Lots of coughing however from the audience. Two recordings good but not good enough for an easy pass are the *Chailly RCO*, in better shape than usual and perfect pacing and still a dreary and outrageous orchestral sound; and also the better engineered *Levine PhO*, more solid and taking advantage from the compositions, the choir is ok.
> 
> In the group of good recordings, those which can be fairly enjoyed, is with a third place *Jonathan Nott* with *Bamberger*, with a too cold conducting that I can forgive for the excellent sound and job by Fujimura. In second place, the *Bertini KRSO* recording with gorgeous sound but too weak in certain spots of the Kräftig and in the Comodo. Killerbrew's voice is neat and well recorded. In the first place of the episode, *Haitink* and the *BPO* give a surprise with their digital recording, starred by Jard van Nes. The recording is generally solid and rich in sounds, while Haitink conducts the Berliner with class._
> 
> I would repeat again my references for this symphony: *Kubelík SOdBR* and *Bernstein NYPO*, both for *Deutsche Grammophon*. I'm not overlooking the Horenstein LSO recording, because I think it's overrated and a dull waste of time.


I'll take Bernard Haitink conducting the Berliner Philharmoniker performing Mahler Symphonies any time. I have others, but Haitink's efforts are superior to the others I have (Berstein, Kaplan, Levine, Maazel, Shaw).


----------



## Alfacharger

Eschenbach takes an expansive and very romantic take on Hindemith's 1st and 2nd Symphonies. A wonderful recording..


----------



## bharbeke

wkasimer said:


> Don't blame the principal singers, London and Rysanek. This studio recording is pretty dull stuff compared to the live recordings that they gave at the Met with Schippers, and at Bayreuth with Sawallisch.


I don't blame any of the performers. They sounded fine, but the music was not engaging to me very often.


----------



## MattB

*Herbert Von Karajan*, Wiener Philarmoniker - _New Year's Concert In Vienna 1987_


----------



## Guest

eljr said:


> Why is everyone playing this when it's not do to be released for 15 more days?


I really have the CD's,I purchased them by JPC :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Österliche Freudenzeit BWV 249 Oster Oratorium,BWV 6 Bleib bei uns,denn es will abend werden CD 7 ,beautiful :angel:


----------



## MusicSybarite

Stravinsky: Les Noces (from this recording)










Some people don't like the queer atmosphere that this work creates. I feel the opposite. It's so original.

Alkan: Grande Sonate _Les quatre âges_ (Hamelin)










Utterly magnificent!!


----------



## Joe B

Traverso said:


> I really have the CD's,I purchased them by JPC :tiphat:


Again (post 20221) different release dates in US, Europe, and Asia.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## pmsummer

VIOLIN AND ORCHESTRA
*Morton Feldman*
Carolin Widmann - violin
Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra
Emilio Pomàrico - conductor
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## pmsummer

OCKEGHEM
_Requiem - Missa 'Mi-mi' - Missa Prolationum_
*Johannes Ockeghem*
Hilliard Ensemble
Paul Hillier - director
_
Virgin Veritas_


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven: Piano Concertos (Evgeny Kissin, Colin Davis, London Symphony Orchestra)

This cycle is awesome! 2, 3, and 5 are superlative, and the others are also performed at a high level.


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Symphonies 34/35/36

Charles Mackerras, Prague Chamber Orchestra


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven: Diabelli Variations (Stewart Goodyear)

This is the first set of Diabelli Variations that I would recommend. In particular, I enjoyed the sound of variations 7, 21, and 27.


----------



## Pugg

Joe B said:


> I'll take Bernard Haitink conducting the Berliner Philharmoniker performing Mahler Symphonies any time. I have others, but Haitink's efforts are superior to the others I have (Berstein, Kaplan, Levine, Maazel, Shaw).


Agree although my all time favourite remains Solti on Decca.


----------



## Pugg

​
Reminiscing from last Monday.
:angel:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Heather Harper (soprano) & Helen Watts (contralto)

London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Sir Georg Solti

Recorded - Kingsway Hall, London, May 1966.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*: Gloria/ Magnificat/ *Pergolesi*: Magnificat.

Choir of Music College of Cambridge.
David Willcocks/ Philip Stevens Ledger, conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Offenbach*: Les Contes d'Hoffmann

Dame Joan Sutherland (Antonia/Stella/Giulietta/Olympia), Plácido Domingo (Hoffmann), Gabriel Bacquier (Coppélius/Dapertutto/Lindorf/Miracle), Huguette Tourangeau (Nicklausse), Hugues Cuénod (Franz)

Suisse Romande Choir & Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alan Rawsthorne - orchestral and chamber works part one. If Rawsthorne has to be categorised then his work in general seems to lean towards neoclassicism but the music is occasionally spikier and certainly less rigid than the hard outer shell that the 'n'-word would perhaps bring to mind.

Piano Concerto no.1 (1939 - rev. 1942), Fantasy Overture - _Cortèges_ (1945), Violin Concerto no.1 (1948), Piano Concerto no.2 (1951), Violin Concerto no.2 (1956) and _Improvisations on a Theme by Constant Lambert_ (1960):

















_Theme and Variations_ for two violins (1937), String Quartet no.1 [_Theme and Variations_] (1939), String Quartet no.2 (1954) and String Quartet no.3 (1965):


----------



## Janspe

*A. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 in A major, WAB. 106*
Philharmoniker Hamburg, led by Simone Young









Continuing on with my Bruckner project, three more to go...


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach I go further with these cantatas,it is really a very nice set.Better recorded and played than the Harnoncourt/Leonhardt edition but in spite of all the shortcomings it still holds a strong attractive force on me,I wouldn't miss it for the world.

Österliche Freudenzeit BWV 67.85,12


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz*: Symphonie fantastique, Op. 14

La Damnation de Faust, Op. 24: Rákóczi March
Marche troyenne (from Les Troyens)
Le Corsaire Overture, Op. 21
Le carnaval romain Overture, Op. 9

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray


----------



## Janspe

Also...

*L. van Beethoven: Complete (16) String Quartets*
Tokyo String Quartet









I've been slowly making my way through this set, and now I finally listened to the last quartet in F major, Op. 135. What a master Beethoven was! There's nothing quite like the late quartets...

Note: I listened to Op. 130 with the _Große Fuge_ as the finale, as I think it works better that way. The substitute finale I then took as a kind of an encore, because it's great music too and should not be skipped.


----------



## Andolink

*Johannes Brahms*: _Six Songs for Low Voice, Op. 86_
Andreas Schmidt, baritone
Helmut Deutsch, piano


----------



## Pugg

Just arrived:

*Schubert*: Moments musicaux D. 780; Klaviersonate D. 840


----------



## WildThing

Brahms - Fantasias Op. 116, Intermezzo Op. 117, Piano Pieces Opp. 118 &119

Wilhelm Kempff, piano


----------



## Guest

Honegger Le Roi David


----------



## realdealblues

Pugg said:


> Just arrived:
> 
> *Schubert*: Moments musicaux D. 780; Klaviersonate D. 840


Nice! Can't wait to get my copy in the mail


----------



## Sonata

I'm hungry for some more Russian opera! From the depths of the unlistened-to-pile, I'm trying *Tchaikovsky's Queen of Spades* for the first time. So far so good! I plan to collect more Tchaikovsky opera in the near future.









*Beethoven's String Quartets, by Emerson String Quartet*
Discs two and three yesterday, I'm really starting to enjoy these.


----------



## realdealblues

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

_Piano Concerto No. 1 in F major, K. 37
Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, K. 39
Piano Concerto No. 3 in D major, K. 40
Piano Concerto No. 4 in G major, K. 41
Piano Concerto No. 5 in D major, K. 175
Piano Concerto No. 6 in B flat major, K. 238_









Pianist/Conductor: Vladimir Ashkenazy
Orchestra: Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

*Mendelssohn*: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 52 'Lobgesang'

Christiane Karg, Christina Landshamer (sopranos) & Michael Schade (tenor)

Chorus & Orchestra of Bavarian Radio, Pablo Heras-Casado


----------



## Pugg

realdealblues said:


> Nice! Can't wait to get my copy in the mail


The only problem ( as one can call it a" problem"), where to begin!!!


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Barber: Hermit Songs*

*Barbara Bonney; Andre Previn*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Arensky*: Piano Trios .
Borodin Trio.


----------



## wkasimer

Bach Orchestral Suites, Casals:


----------



## Pugg

​*Bertoni*: Orfeo.

Ziegler/ Gasdia/ Ford.

I Solisti Veneti, Claudio Scimone conducting.


----------



## pmsummer

THE VEIL OF THE TEMPLE
*John Tavener*
English Chamber Orchestra - Orchestra
Temple Church Choir Choir/Chorus 
David Barnard - Bass
Jeremy Birchall - Basso Profundo
Thomas Guthrie - Baritone
Adrian Peacock - Bass
Patricia Rozario - Soprano
Andrew Rupp - Baritone
Nathan Vale - Tenor
Simon Wall - Tenor
Stephen Layton - Conductor​_
RCA Red Seal_


----------



## Robert Gamble

Starting with Barber.. Then on to Shostakovich.

The Adagio for Strings somehow seems more 'mellow/warmer/smoother' sounding than most I've heard. Not sure really how to describe it. I like it, but it's lacking a certain edge found in most other interpretations.


----------



## Guest

Fauré Melodies LP2


----------



## bharbeke

Mozart: Don Giovanni (Fricsay, Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin)

This is a good version of the opera. In particular, the lady soloists sound spectacular! Here are the highlights from Fricsay's version:

"Ah! chi mi dice mai"-"Udisti? qualche bella"
"Ah, fuggi il traditor"
"Or sai chi l'onore"
"Batti, batti, o bel Masetto"
"Riposate, vezzose ragazze"
"Non mi dir, bell'idol mio"


----------



## Flamme

https://tunein.com/radio/Classic-FM-1009-s8439/


----------



## pmsummer

THE HEART'S REFUGE
_Torment and Consolation: Lutheran cantatas of the 17th century_
*Dietrich Buxtehude, Johann Christoph Bach, Johann Heinrich Schmelzer, Johann Kuhnau, Nicolas Bruhns*
Theater of Early Music
Schola Cantorum
Daniel Taylor - director
_
Analekta_


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Mozart: Piano Sonata No. 11

Christian Zacharias*


----------



## Janspe

*W. A. Mozart: Piano Concerto in A major, K.414*
English Chamber Orchestra, led by Jeffrey Tate (who passed away recently, sadly!)
Mitsuko Uchida, piano


----------



## Guest

On the TT: a new arrival--wonderful playing (on a Steinway) and sound--full, rich, close enough for a sense of presence but also very airy.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Robert Gamble said:


> Starting with Barber.. Then on to Shostakovich.
> 
> The Adagio for Strings somehow seems more 'mellow/warmer/smoother' sounding than most I've heard. Not sure really how to describe it. I like it, but it's lacking a certain edge found in most other interpretations.
> 
> View attachment 97184


As far as the Shostakovich... Less familiar with the piece than Barber's (even though I've listened to it a couple of times). I really enjoyed the version on this CD, and will have to try one of my other CDs with it to compare. And now listening to Barber again after the rhythmic, draining end of Shostakovich.. actually seems to be a somewhat brilliant juxtaposition.


----------



## Janspe

*J. Widmann: Toccata*
Jan Philip Schulze, piano









Phew, that was a wacky piece of music! Loads of extended, non-traditional technique required - the piece ends with a surge of knocking on the wooden part of the piano. I quite enjoyed listening to this!


----------



## wkasimer

Finzi: Dies Natalis, Wilfred Brown:


----------



## Janspe

*A. Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 in E major, WAB. 107*
Philharmoniker Hamburg, led by Simone Young









Young's Bruckner cycle continues to impress. Can't wait to see her live in Helsinki this season - even if it's a programme of Brahms and Berg instead of Bruckner!


----------



## bharbeke

Haydn: Symphony No. 93, Symphony No. 94 "Surprise" (Dorati, Philharmonia Hungarica)

This is an aural delight, especially No. 94.


----------



## pmsummer

SONATAS
_For Violin, Bass Viol, and Organ_
*William Lawes*
London Baroque
Ingrid Seifert - violin
Charles Medlam - bass viol
Richard Egarr - organ​_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Joe B

Another Newport Classics gem in the player as I type:









Title: "Such a Tender Night"
Performed by: The Manhattan Chamber Orchestra
Conductor: Richard Auldon Clark
Media: CD (DDD) released 1997
Label: Newport Classics

Here is a video of "Such a Tender Night." It is not from the disc above (not online), but for those who are not familiar with Wilder it will give you a feel for his music. I find his use of the harpsichord in many of his pieces intriguing. Evidently Frank Sinatra was very impressed with Wilder's music. They became life long friends and Sinatra used what influence he had to bring Wilder's music to a larger audience. Definitely jazz influenced classical music.


----------



## pmsummer

UNSEEN RAIN
THREEFOLD VISION
SONGS OF THE SHINING WIND
*Robert Kyr*
Ensemble P.A.N.
_
New Albion_


----------



## Guest

The Suderburg is quite a powerful piece. Too bad it isn't played very often. Haven't listened to the Schuman yet.


----------



## pmsummer

EL AIRE SE SERENA
_Music from the Courts and Cathedrals of 16th-Century Spain_
*Seldom Sene* - recorder quintet
_
Brilliant_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## MusicSybarite

Magnard: Symphonies 3 and 4 (Ossonce, BBC Scottish SO)










Almost-neglected composer who deserves more attention.


----------



## Guest

Superb in every aspect.


----------



## Guest

It's rather weird to hear Gould play the organ...and not hum!


----------



## Guest

Op.101 and 111 today. Excellent playing (duh...) and very good sound--less brittle than the CD iteration.


----------



## deprofundis

Dear folks of talk classical , i know i dont post often but today i got an interresting book i order Guide de la musique du moyen-âge it's real good i have the book of renaissance too by same author Françoise Ferrand.But what am i currently listening , well the genieous of *Jacob Obretch* his missa Caput and his missa sub tuum praesidium Benedictus, i miss you guys, readers, beloved friends, benevolant strangers.


----------



## Pugg

*Kurt Atterberg* -Symphony no 6

Radio-Sinfonie-Orchester Frankfurt, NDR Radiophilharmonie, Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart des SWR, Ari Rasilainen

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Superb in every aspect.





Kontrapunctus said:


> It's rather weird to hear Gould play the organ...and not hum!





Kontrapunctus said:


> Op.101 and 111 today. Excellent playing (duh...) and very good sound--less brittle than the CD iteration.


Good to see that your* and* Traverso's turntable are making overtime. :angel:


----------



## Pugg

​Ivo + Ravel= unbeatable.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Cello concertos

Gautier Capuçon / Daniel Harding.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## MusicSybarite

Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar concertos 1 & 2 (from this recording)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Klavierkonzerte Nr. 11 & 20 (Alexander Schneider / 1957)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Des Knaben Wunderhorn

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (soprano), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone)

London Symphony Orchestra, George Szell


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi:* Ernani

Leontyne Price (Elvira), Carlo Bergonzi (Ernani), Mario Sereni (Carlo), Ezio Flagello (Silva), Julia Hamari (Giovanna), Hartje Mueller (Iago), Fernando Iacopucci (Riccardo), Júlia Hamari (Giovanna)

RCA Italiana Opera Chorus & RCA Italiana Opera Orchestra, Thomas Schippers


----------



## Taplow

*Schubert Symphony No. 5* - Harnoncourt, Royal Concertgebouw


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch*: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 9/ Piano Quintet in G minor, Op. post/

Swedish Dances, Op. 63
Dene Olding (violin), Piers Lane (piano)

Goldner String Quartet/ Pierce Lane ( Piano)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Rawsthorne part two this morning.

_Symphonic Studies_ (1938), Oboe Concerto (1947) and Cello Concerto (1966):










_Concertante_ for Piano and Violin (1937), Viola Sonata (1937 - rev. 1953), Cello Sonata (1949), Piano Trio (1962) and Piano Quintet (1968):


----------



## TurnaboutVox

^^^ How did you like those works, Pugg? I'm sure that Piers Lane and the Goldner account give an excellent performance but I am afraid I have a bit of an aversion to Max Bruch's chamber music myself!

Current listening:

*Bartók*
Piano Sonata, Sz. 80
Suite for piano, Sz. 62 
Bagatelle: Andante sostenuto, for piano (14 Bagatelles No. 8), Sz. 38/8
Sketches (Vázlatok), for piano, Sz. 44
Hungarian Peasant Songs for piano, Sz. 71
Hungarian Folksongs from Csík (Három Csík megyei népdal), for piano, Sz. 35a
Rondos on Slovak Folktunes, for piano, Sz. 84
*Jenö Jandó* [Naxos, 2001]










*Bartók*
Dance Suite (Táncszvit) for orchestra, Sz. 77
Slovakian Boy's Dance (Tót legények tánca), for piano (10 Easy Pieces No. 3), Sz. 39/3
Improvisations on Hungarian Peasant Songs for piano, Sz. 74
Petite Suite for piano (arranged from 44 Violin Duos 28, 38, 43, 16, 36,& 32), Sz.105
Romanian Folk Dances (6) (Román népi táncok), for piano, Sz. 56
Sonatina for piano (on Romanian folk tunes), Sz. 55	
Romanian Christmas Carols, pieces (20) in 2 series for piano, Sz. 57	
*Jenö Jandó* [Naxos, 2002]


----------



## Pugg

> ^^^ How did you like those works, Pugg? I'm sure that Piers Lane and the Goldner account give an excellent performance but I am afraid I have a bit of an aversion to Max Bruch's chamber music myself!


High on my list of chamber works, so much different then his other works, like the violin concerto.
Dessert island disc for sure.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin* Time.
Excellent disc, good piano player, mediocre recorded.


----------



## Joe B

Performer: Richard Woodhams
Conductor: Davis Jerome
Composer: William Herschel
Audio CD (DDD-October 24, 1995)
Label: Newport Classic


----------



## Guest

Beethoven & Mozart Marching & Dancing


----------



## Pugg

​
*Victoria De Los Angeles*: On the wings of a song 
Songs from Mendelssohn , Delibes, Dvorak and many others.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*; Symphony 6 Pathétique'
Leonard Bernstein conducting.


----------



## Joe B

Performer: Charles Castleman (Violin), Nathaniel Rosen (Cello), Kenneth Pasmanick (Bassoon)
Orchestra: Manhattan Chamber Orchestra
Conductor: Richard Auldon Clark
Composer: David Amram
Audio CD (DDD--May 23, 1995)
Label: Newport Classics


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Vasks

_Exclusively Eduard_

*Tubin - Symphony #3 (Jarvi/BIS)
Tubin - Balalaika Concerto (Sheynkman/BIS)
Tubin - Symphony #7 (Jarvi/MHS)*


----------



## Guest

Mendelssohn Symphony No.1 & Die Erste Walpurgisnacht OP.80


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*

How many times have I heard Bruckner's 4th? Many, many, and still not enough.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cilea*: L'Arlesiana

Elena Zilio/ Peter Kelen/ Maria Spacanga/ Barry Anderson.

Charles Rosenkrans conducting.


----------



## chill782002

Franz Schreker : Intermezzo & Scherzo for string orchestra 
Julius Bürger : Legend & Silence of the night 
Ernst Krenek : Symphony No 1


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## Dr Johnson

Symphony No. 9


----------



## Guest

Mozart Symphonies 28,35 & 36 Orchestra of the 18th Century.

My favorite Mozart with Frans Brüggen.:angel:


----------



## Joe B

In my search to find a video for a David Amram disc I posted earlier, I found this on youtube.com

This is David Amram conducting the Chicago Symphony in the 3rd movement of his "Triple Concerto"; pretty unique stuff.


----------



## Judith

Franck symphony in D

Riccardi Muti
Philadelphia Orchestra

Bought this one recently and trusted my instincts choosing Muti and I was right. He and the orchestra gave it "their all"!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I just found out I only listened to a preview of this piece, and now found the whole thing. All the Jonathan Harvey compositions I've heard, have impressed me very much thank-you. I believe this piece can thrill people who usually don't like it modern, if that's important...


----------



## Guest

Ah yes, fresh vinyl! It's hard to find a sealed copy for a decent price. Overall, this is my favorite version.


----------



## deprofundis

Hello dear readers ,im listening to the integral sacred works of Jacobus Vaet on brilliant a box-set, what a delightfull plate of polyphony this is, and it was not expensive, a keeper.Love you guys and ladie's of talk classical lore.


----------



## Guest

Mozart Symphony No.29,33 & 31

Orchestra of the 18th century

I love the symphony No.29


----------



## jim prideaux

Mintz, Abbado and the CSO performing Prokofiev's two Violin Concertos.

(what a wonderful recording!)


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Mozart* - Piano Concerto No. 24, performed by Mitsuko Uchida, the late Jeffrey Tate and English Chamber Orchestra, on YouTube.

I am reading a book about Mozart right now, and trying to get to know more of his music. The concerto is wonderful, especially the slow movement - so simple and yet touching.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 5*

Well done, lyrical and not quirky.


----------



## Guest

More fresh vinyl. Hard to beat this one in my opinion.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Traverso said:


> Mendelssohn Symphony No.1 & Die Erste Walpurgisnacht OP.80


An excellent recording, this is my favourite Mendelssohn Cycle. Dohnanyi and the Wiener forces shine in these works.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Dr Johnson said:


> Symphony No. 9


It is always great to see Malcolm Arnold pop up. A sadly underrated Composer.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 
Wilhelm Furtwängler & his Berliner Philharmoniker *

A beautiful performance indeed.


----------



## Joe B

Orchestra: Manhattan Chamber Orchestra
Conductor: Richard Clark
Composer: Alec Wilder
Audio CD (DDD--July 26, 1994)
Label: Newport Classic


----------



## Joe B

Program: String Quartet No. 15
Composer: Franz Schubert
Performers: Tokyo String Quartet
CD (DDD--released 1/16/90)
Label: RCA


----------



## senza sordino

Music for a hot afternoon.

John Williams plays music of Barrios. Terrific









Villa Lobos Bachianas Brasileiras no 5 cellos and voice, 4 for piano solo, 6 flute and bassoon and 1 for Cello orchestra. (Disk 4). Lovely music. Villa Lobos holds a special place in my heart. I first heard this music nearly 40 years ago. My mother met the widow of Villa Lobos.









Piazzolla Four Seasons of Buenos Aires, Ginastera Concerto for String Orchestra, Golijov Last Round for double Quartet and bass. This is a wonderful album. I bought it a couple of years ago. Terrific playing, gorgeous sound 









Kronos Quartet and Piazzolla play tangos


----------



## Joe B

Program: String Circle, Drift, 26.2, Luminaria, Boiling Point
Composer: Kenji Bunch
Performers: Alias Chamber Ensemble
CD (DDD--released 9/25/12)
Label: Delos


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## KenOC

Julius Röntgen, Cello Concerto No. 1 in E minor, 1893-94. Arturo Muruzabal cello, Netherlands Radio Chamber Philharmonic. A big beefy cello concerto that Elgar apparently knew well, based on the pre-echoes in the music. Well worth getting to know.


----------



## Guest

Excellent performance and sound.


----------



## Janspe

*E. Rautavaara: Thomas*
Joensuu City Orchestra & Joensuu Music School Choir, led by Pekka Haapasalo
+ loads of singers, more info here! (Jorma Hynninen in the title-role of Thomas deserves a special mention)









Before tackling Karajan's _Siegfried_ after _Die Walküre_, I decided to continue exploring Rautavaara's operas a bit more. I really enjoyed _Kaivos_, his first opera, and this one isn't bad either. Very enjoyable music!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major
Chicago Symphony Orchestra Fritz Reiner (conductor)
[Recording: 1961, Chicago, Orchestra Hall]


----------



## Pugg

In the meanwhile followed by:

​


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> More fresh vinyl. Hard to beat this one in my opinion.


Strangely enough I like the second concerto: Ashkenazy/ Haitink / V.O the most.


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Hammerklavier" (Solomon)

I had a mini-breakthrough with this one. The 4th movement went from utterly bizarre to a little enjoyable. I still need to find someone who can make the 3rd great, though.

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 4 (Rudolf Barshai, WDR Sinfonieorchester Koln)

I don't think this will ever be my choice for music I want to sit down and listen to. The whole thing told an interesting story, but I would rather have just heard the first movement.


----------



## JohnD

Joe B said:


> In my search to find a video for a David Amram disc I posted earlier, I found this on youtube.com
> 
> This is David Amram conducting the Chicago Symphony in the 3rd movement of his "Triple Concerto"; pretty unique stuff.


I love his score for "The Manchurian Candidate."


----------



## agoukass

Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Rorem: Piano Sonata No. 2
Britten: Diversions, Op. 21 
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3

London Symphony Orchestra / Istvan Kertesz, Benjamin Britten


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Mass in C major, Op. 86
Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt, Op. 112

Rebecca Evans (soprano), Pamela Helen Stephen (mezzo-soprano), Mark Padmore (tenor), Stephen Varcoe (bass)

Collegium Musicum 90, Richard Hickox


----------



## Pugg

*Bach*: Brandenburgische Konzerte Nr. 1, 4, 5
With Pablo Casals


----------



## Pugg

​
*Barber*: Adagio for Strings/* Ives* Symphony No. 3/ Copland Quiet City/ Cowell Hymn and Fuguing Tune No.10,

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## bharbeke

*True Mozart Art!*

Mozart: Symphony No. 35 "Haffner" (Bohm, Berlin Philharmonic)

Excellent symphony and recording!

Mozart: Requiem (Colin Davis, Bayerischen Rundfunks Orchestra)

This is easily the best Mozart Requiem I have heard. The voices and instruments are outstanding.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts, Op. 5 (Requiem)
*
Barry Banks (tenor)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus & London Philharmonic Choir, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Dr Johnson

AClockworkOrange said:


> It is always great to see Malcolm Arnold pop up. A sadly underrated Composer.


It seems that even his admirers found his 9th difficult to like when it first appeared, but it is a beautiful (if predominantly melancholy) work.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith




----------



## bharbeke

Another fantastic Emperor concerto! This time, it is from Stephen Kovacevich, Colin Davis, and the London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Österliche Freudenzeit BWV 108,86,11 & 44 CD 9


----------



## elgar's ghost

Third and final part of Alan Rawsthorne's music this morning.

_Light Music_ for strings [based on Catalan tunes] (1938), _Suite_ for recorder and strings - arr. by J. McCabe from an unpublished chamber work for recorder and piano (orig. early 1940s - arr. 1992), Concerto for strings (1949), _Concertante pastorale_ for flute, horn and strings (1951), _Divertimento_ for chamber orchestra (1962) and _Elegiac Rhapsody_ for strings (1963):










Symphony no.1 (1950), Symphony no.2 [_A Pastoral Symphony_] [Text: H. Howard] (1959) and Symphony no.3 (1964):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms:* Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3 (complete)

Sonatensatz (Scherzo from the F.A.E. sonata), WoO 2

Augustin Dumay (violin) & Louis Lortie (piano)


----------



## Joe B

JohnD said:


> I love his score for "The Manchurian Candidate."


Another under appreciated composer. His unique style of combining/fusing jazz and classical music works for me.


----------



## Guest

Mozart Symphony 34.Notturno in D & 40

Orchestra of the 18th Century


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rodrigo:* Concierto de Aranjuez
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Invocación y danza
Fantasia para un Gentilhombre
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

*Miloš Karadaglić* (guitar)

Falla: Homenaje a Debussy
El sombrero de tres picos: Danza del molinero (farruca)


----------



## Taggart

Numinous, atavistic.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shostakovich's piano works this afternoon/evening.

Piano Sonata no.1 op.12 (1926), _Ten Aphorisms_ op.13 (1927), Piano Sonata no.2 op.61 (1943) and _(7) Dances of the Dolls_ op.91C (1952):










24 Preludes op.34 (1932-33) and 24 Preludes and Fugues op.87 (1950-51):


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Violin concertos.
Disc 2
Perlman/ Levine.


----------



## Joe B

Orchestra: Oregon Bach Festival Chamber Orchestra
Conductor: Helmuth Rilling
Composer: Johann Sebastian Bach
Recorded at the Silva Concert Hall, Hult Center for the Performing Arts, Eugene, Oregon (11/12/94)
Audio CD (DDD--released 11/1/95)
Label: Hanssler Classics


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert:* Piano Quintet in A major, D667 'The Trout'
Introduction and Variations on 'Trockne Blumen' from Die Schöne Müllerin D802

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello), Gérard Caussé (viola), Aloïs Posch (double bass) & Frank Braley (piano)


----------



## Judith

Haydn Cello Concertos with CPE Bach CD

Steven Isserlis
Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen

Just released Friday. Beautiful CD and as usual, Steven performs beautifully with his rich textured sound!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini*: Aureliano in Palmira

Kenneth Tarver (Aureliano), Catriona Smith (Zenobia), Silvia Tro Santafé (Arsace), Ezgi Kutlu (Publia), Andrew Foster-Williams (High Priest of Isis), Vuyani Mlinde (Licinio), Julian Alexander Smith (Oraspe)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Maurizio Benini


----------



## Vasks

*Messiaen - Books 6 & 7 of "Catalogue d'oiseaux" (Austbo/Naxos)*


----------



## Guest

Schubert Piano Sonata D557 , 2 Scherzos D593, 6 Moments Musicaux D780 , Piano Sonata D958


----------



## Joe B

*Composers:* Balys Dvarionas, Alexander Glazunov, Dmitry Kabalevsky, Kara Karayev, Fritz Kreisler, William Kroll, Nino Rota, Myroslav Skoryk, Sergei Tanayev, Eduard Toldrà, Henryk Wieniawski, Eugene Ysaye
*Performers:* Piet Koornhof (violin-Boris Sverdlik, Italy 2002), Bernarda Vorster (piano-Steinway)
*Recorded:* 12/11 & 12/12 in the Conservatoire Hall, School of Music, North West University, Potchefstroom, South Africa.
*2 CD's *(DDD--released 2/12/16)
*Label:* Delos


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Sunday afternoon listening (which these days never seems to go uninterrupted by a little sleep) today:

*
Elgar*
String Quartet in E minor, Op. 83
4 piano miniatures
Piano Quintet in A minor, Op . 84
*Goldner Quartet, Piers Lane* [Hyperion, 2011]

This is the disc I ordered before opportunistically purchasing the Maggini Quartet / Martin Roscoe version on holiday in Sligo. Where the Maggini Quartet are cool, refined and precise, the Goldners bring a warmth, spontaneity, subtle expressive use of rubato and sheer musicality to these scores, and the effect is for the first time to persuade me that this is great, if conservative for its era, chamber music. Piers Lane is their typically sympathetic accompanist in the expansive quintet.










*
Bridge*
String Quartet No. 2 in G minor, H.115
Phantasie Quartet in F# minor (for piano quartet), H.94
String Quartet No. 4, H.188*
Maggini Quartet, Martin Roscoe* [Naxos, 2003]

The excellent Maggini Quartet illuminate Frank Bridge's assured chamber music. The Ravellian second and highly chromatic modernist fourth quartets are amongst his finest chamber works. The phantasie quartet is probably Bridge's most recorded chamber work. The latter two works have also been recorded for Hyperion by the Goldners with Piers Lane - I'd be interested to hear that.


----------



## Taplow

Inspired by a post elsewhere on this august forum.


----------



## chill782002

The best version of this piece I have heard although I have been told that a 1965 recording on Melodiya and led by Aleksander Sveshnikov is even better. I don't think it's ever been issued on CD though and vinyl copies aren't cheap. An extraordinary work in any case and I say that as someone who very rarely listens to choral music.


----------



## agoukass

Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E inor, Op. 67 
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50

Martha Argerich, piano
Gidon Kremer, violin
Mischa Maisky, cello


----------



## Robert Gamble

Started with some of this CD while playing with my 6 month old son...








And now on to Mahler's 7th.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Karl Amadeus Hartmann - orchestral works part one.

Symphony no.1 - _Versuch eines Requiem (Essay Towards a Requiem)_ for alto and orchestra: revised version of _Unser Leben: Symphonisches Fragment (Our Life: Symphonic Fragment)_ [Texts: Walt Whitman] (orig. 1936-38 - rev. 1950-56) 
Symphony no.2: revised version of _Adagio for large orchestra_ (orig. 1940-44 - rev. 1946)
Symphony no.3: adapted from _Klagegesang_ and _Sinfonia Tragica_ (orig. 1940-44 - rev. 1948-49)
Symphony no.4 for string orchestra: adapted from the _Symphonic Concerto for strings_ (orig. 1938 - rev. 1947-8)










_Sinfonia Tragica_: one of two original sources for Symphony no.3 (1940 - rev. 1943)
Concerto for viola and piano, accompanied by wind instruments and percussion (1954-6)


----------



## Guest

Symphony No.1 from this newly remastered (from the original analog tapes) set. Sounds as if it were recorded yesterday--without the digital glassiness! Of course, the playing is stunning.


----------



## deprofundis

Im listening to perhaps one of the best ars subtilior sampler compilation of artist of it time, it's called Ars Magis Subtiliter, it's loungy , kinda jazzy, you will adore this , connaisseur of the genra in mdedieval lore, an album not to be miss ladie's and gentelmen.Than i might listen to mighty Pierre de Manchicourt and incredible polyphonist situated in sounds between Jacob Clemens and Nicolas gombert in sonority quite interresting hmm, but this dosen says he dosen have his flavoring.


----------



## Joe B

Program:
George Butterworth's "A Shropshire Lad", "English Idylls No 1", English Idylls No 2, "The Banks Of Green Willow"
Hubert Parry's "Lady Radnor's Suite"
Frank Bridge's "Suite For String Orchestra"
Performers: English String Orchestra
Conductor: William Boughton
Recorded at the Great Hall University of Birmingham 6/27/86-6/29-86
CD (DDD--released 1/1/87)
Label: Nimbus

The recordings of William Boughton and the English String Orchestra sold me on Nimbus.....beautifully captured!


----------



## jim prideaux

Davis and the LSO performing Sibelius 5th, 6th and 7th Symphonies.


----------



## agoukass

Works by Debussy, Poulenc, Prokofiev, Kabalevsky, and Barber

Vladimir Horowitz, piano


----------



## Joe B

Program: BWV's 914,911,916,915,913,910,912
Performer: Colin Tilney
Composer: Johann Sebastian Bach
Audio CD (August 31, 1993)
Label: Dorian


----------



## Manxfeeder

Kontrapunctus said:


> Symphony No.1 from this newly remastered (from the original analog tapes) set. Sounds as if it were recorded yesterday--without the digital glassiness! Of course, the playing is stunning.


I didn't realize his eyes were that blue. The things you learn around here.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 1 (Kovacevich, Davis, BBC Symphony Orchestra)

This is the other highlight of the piano concerto set (after the Emperor Concerto). Fantastic playing and 1st movement cadenza!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## MattB

*Eugen Jochum* - _Orff: Carmina burana; Catulli Carmina; Trionfo d'Afrodite_

Bavarian Radio Chorus, Annelies Kupper, Richard Holm.










Odi et amo.


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart *: Symphonies 21-25-26-27-22-23.
Sir Charles Mackerras, the Prague Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Symphony No.1 from this newly remastered (from the original analog tapes) set. Sounds as if it were recorded yesterday--without the digital glassiness! Of course, the playing is stunning.


Congratulations on your purchase!


----------



## agoukass

Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 in B minor
Mazurkas

Evgeny Kissin, piano


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

*Bruckner*: Symphony No. 9 in D minor.


----------



## St Matthew




----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*; Symphony 2
Edith Mathis/ Dorris Soffel.

Klaus Tennstedt.


----------



## Pugg

*Mendelssohn*: Capriccio Brillante für Klavier & Orchester op. 22 / *Schumann:* Introduktion & Konzert Allegro für Klavier & Orchester op. 11 (Eugene Ormandy / 1966)


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Congratulations on your purchase!


Worth every penny! Actually, when considering DG's price per disc of new vinyl, this isn't that expensive.


----------



## Merl

A powerful and passionate performance. Not a classic Mahler cycle but Sinopoli gets some lovely playing in this symphony and the slower pace sounds right (unlike his poor #1).


----------



## Pugg

*Rossini*: Adelaide di Borgogna

Majella Cullagh (Adelaide), Bruce Ford (Adalberto), Jennifer Larmore (Ottone), Mirco Palazzi (Berengario), Rebecca Bottone (Eurice), Mark Wilde (Iroldo), Ashley Catting (Ernesto)

Scottish Chamber Orchestra and Chorus, Giuliano Carella.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Orchestral works of Karl Amadeus Hartmann part two.

Symphony No.5 - (_Symphonie concertante_): adapted from the Concerto for wind instruments and double basses, which in turn was adapted from the Concerto for wind instruments and trumpet (orig. 1933 then 1948-49 - rev. 1950)
Symphony No.6: adapted from _Symphony L'Oeuvre_ (1937-38 - rev. 1951-53)
Symphony No.7 (1957-58)
Symphony No.8 (1960-62)










Concerto for piano, wind instruments and percussion (1953)
_Symphonische Hymnen_ (1941-43)
_Concerto funebre_ for violin and string orchestra (1939 - rev. 1959)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn *: Mass, Hob. XXII: 5 in C major 'Cäcilienmesse'
Missa Cellensis

Lucia Popp (soprano), Doris Soffel (contralto), Hors Laubenthal (tenor) & Kurt Moll (bass)
Bavarian State Symphony Orchestra & Choir, Rafael Kubelik


----------



## Pugg

​
*Abel*: Six Piano Concertos Op. 11

Sabine Bauer piano

La Stagione Frankfurt, Michael Schneider


----------



## Pugg

​
*Shostakovich*: Suite on verses by Michelangelo Buonarroti, for bass & orchestra, Op. 145a

Ildar Abdrazakov (bass)

Schoenberg: Kol Nidre, for Rabbi-Narrator, Mixed Chorus and Orchestra, Op. 39
Alberto Mizrahi (narrator)

Chicago Symphony Chorus

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Rossini - Overture to "Semiramide" (Karajan/Angel)
R. Schumann - Papillons (Richter/Time-Life)
Schubert - Symphony #3 (Vaughn/RCA)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Pugg

​*Berlioz*: Les Troyens à Carthage: Ballet Music/*Lecocq*: Mam'zelle Angot - ballet/ *Weber*: Invitation to the Dance, Op. 65

National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Manxfeeder

Pugg said:


> *Berlioz*: Les Troyens à Carthage: Ballet Music/


*

I'll join you with Colin Davis.







*


----------



## Guest

Mozart Overture La Clemenza di Tito ,Le Nozze di Figaro, Symphony No. 38 & 39

Orchestra of the 18th century


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Macbeth*

Fiorenza Cossotto/Sherrill Milnes/Ruggero Raimondi/ Jose Carreras et al
Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Philharmonia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti conducting.


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven: Fidelio (Abbado, Lucerne Festival Orchestra, Mahler Chamber Orchestra)

First off, this is a good performance of the opera. I do not dislike Kaufmann's voice or performance, but it did not impress me, either. Christoph Strehl's voice was much more to my liking, and the leading ladies sounded splendid, too.

Here are the highlights from this performance:

Overture
"Jetzt, Schatchen, jetz sind wir allein"
"Gut, Sohnchen, gut"
"Abshceulicher! Wo eilst du hin?"
"Heil se idem Tag, Heil sei der Stunde"


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 9*

Pleasant and light-hearted, not in the same category of Beethoven's or Mahler's 9th.


----------



## bharbeke

On the radio, I heard a performance of Albinoni's Adagio in G minor that contained some interesting elements, elevating it from a piece I did not like to one that is at least okay. The performers were Robert Salter and the Guildhall String Ensemble.

Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 (Kertesz, Vienna Philharmonic)

This one sounded a lot like Karajan's 9th with the Vienna Philharmonic. It is extremely well-performed, and the symphony itself is outstanding, but it just does not have that extra sparkle for me to give it a top rating. I did hear some of the details more clearly in the 1st and 4th movements, so kudos to them for making the music transparent instead of muddy.


----------



## WildThing

Verdi - Messa da Requiem

Arturo Toscanini: NBC Symphony Orchestra, Robert Shaw Chorale


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vivaldi Recorder concertos disc 31 from the Vivaldi edition: by Cordevento on period instruments:


----------



## Merl

Not played this for ages.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Karl Amadeus Hartmann - chamber and piano works this afternoon.

Suites nos.1 and 2 for solo violin (1927)
Sonatas nos.1 and 2 for solo violin (1927)










_Kleine Suite_ (c.1924-26)
Suite [_no.2_] (c.1924-26)
_Jazz Toccata and Fugue_ (1927-28)
_Sonatine_ (1931)
Piano Sonata no.2 [_27.IV.45_] (1945)










String Quartet no.1 (1933)
String Quartet no.2 (1945-46)


----------



## bharbeke

Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 (Hob XVI:52) (John McCabe)

This is a fantastic performance, and he even makes the slow middle movement interesting.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Merl said:


> Not played this for ages.


One of my favorite Triple's along with Anda/Schneiderhan/Fournier/Fricsay and Arrau/Szeryng/Starker/Inbal.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Trinitatis Cantatas BWV 34,173,184 & 129


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Joe B said:


> View attachment 97251
> 
> 
> Program:
> George Butterworth's "A Shropshire Lad", "English Idylls No 1", English Idylls No 2, "The Banks Of Green Willow"
> Hubert Parry's "Lady Radnor's Suite"
> Frank Bridge's "Suite For String Orchestra"
> Performers: English String Orchestra
> Conductor: William Boughton
> Recorded at the Great Hall University of Birmingham 6/27/86-6/29-86
> CD (DDD--released 1/1/87)
> Label: Nimbus
> 
> The recordings of William Boughton and the English String Orchestra sold me on Nimbus.....beautifully captured!


Very nice Butterworth. Especially enchanting are "A Shropshire Lad" and "The Banks of Green Willow". I recommend two other very fine recordings conducted by Marriner and Dilkes on vinyl that include these two pieces.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 14
*


----------



## jim prideaux

Davis and the LSO performing Sibelius' 2nd and 3rd Symphonies.


----------



## Guest

No.32 and 36 from this set. Beautifully played and recorded.


----------



## Sonata

*Stravinsky-Rake's Progress*
My first listen!


----------



## KenOC

Julius Röntgen, Cello Concerto No. 2 in G minor (1909), dedicated to Pablo Casals. This may be my favorite of Röntgen's three cello concertos - in five short movements, light on its feet, imaginative and tuneful. Even a hint of Vaughan Williams in the theme and variations movement! Why isn't this guy better known?


----------



## Robert Gamble

Mahler's 8th...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Modest Mussorgsky - most of the well-known and some of the not so.

_Pictures at an Exhibition_ - suite for piano (1874)
_Pictures at an Exhibition_ - orch. by M. Ravel (arr. 1922)










_The Nursery_ - song cycle for voice and piano [Texts: M. Mussorgsky] (1868-72)
_Sunless_ - song cycle for voice and piano [Texts: A. Golenishchev-Kutuzov] (1874)
_Songs and Dances of Death_ - song cycle for voice and piano arr. for orchestra by N. Rimsky-Korsakov/A. Gazunov [Texts: A. Golenishchev-Kutuzov] (orig. 1875-77 - arr. 1882)

Plus eight other songs.










_Galitsin's Journey_ from Act IV of the unfinished opera _Khovanshchina_ - orch. by N. Rimsky-Korsakov (orig. 1880)
_Joshua_ for chorus and orchestra - orch. by N. Rimsky-Korsakov [Text: M. Mussorgsky after Biblical sources] (orig. 1874-77)
_Chorus of Priestesses_ from Act IV of the unfinished opera _Salammbô_ - orch. by N. Rimsky-Korsakov [Text: M. Mussorgsky after G. Flaubert] (orig. 1866)
_Scherzo_ in B-flat for orchestra (1858)
_The Destruction of Sennacherib_ for chorus and orchestra - orch. by N. Rimsky Korsokov [Text: M. Mussorgsky after Lord Byron] (orig. 166-67 - rev. 1874)
_Night on Bald Mountain_ for orchestra - original version (1866-67)
_Chorus of the People in the Temple_ for chorus and orchestra from the since-lost incidental music to the play _Oedipus in Athens_ by V. Ozerov - orch. by N. Rimsky-Korsakov [Text: M. Mussorgsky] (orig. 1858-61)
_Prelude_ to Act I of the unfinished opera Khovanschina - orch. by N. Rimsky-Korsakov (orig. 1874)
_Triumphal March (The Capture of Kars)_ for orchestra - adapted from earlier music to the unfinished opera-ballet _Mlada_ (orig. 1872 - rev. 1880)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Tippett*
String Quartet No. 4 (1978)
String Quartet No. 5 (1990-91)
*Heath Quartet* [Wigmore Hall Live, 2016]










*Schnittke*
String Quartet No. 3 (1983)
String Quartet No. 4 (1989)
*Kronos Quartet* [Nonesuch, 1998]


----------



## bharbeke

Wagner: Das Rheingold (Solti, Vienna Philharmonic)

My venture into the Ring cycle has begun! My favorite tracks here were "Lugt, Schwestern! Die Weckerin lacht in den Grund" and "Sanft Schloss Schlaf dein Aug." There was also a nice moment near the end (maybe the entry of the gods into Valhalla?). Otherwise, this was musically pretty average. I'm looking forward to Die Walkure, which many have said is their favorite part of the cycle.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge

Mark Padmore, Schubert Ensemble*


----------



## Joe B

Performers: Berliner Philharmoniker
Conductor: Bernard Haitink
2CD;s (DDD--released 1990)
Label: Philips


----------



## Guest

Although the meantone tuning takes some getting used to, this is a wonderfully played and recorded LP.


----------



## MusicSybarite

First listen

Revueltas: String quartets (Cuarteto Latinoamericano)


----------



## Joe B

Performers: Andrew Manze, Caroline Balding
Composer: Georg Philipp Telemann
Recording: 12/14/94-12/17/94 St. Martin's Church, East Woodhay, U.K.
Audio CD (DDD--2/9/1996)
Label: Harmonia Mundi Fr.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Kontrapunctus said:


> More fresh vinyl. *Hard to beat this one* in my opinion.


I exactly think the same.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 18 in G

Andras Schiff*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*

Knappertsbusch is conducting the Vienna Phil in 1949, and just in hearing the first movement, I can hear there is a special connection between these two. He directs them like he is playing an organ, and they respond with sensitivity and wisdom.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Grieg*: Lyric Pieces

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert*: Klavierquintett D. 667 "Forellenquintett"
(Jaime Laredo, Phlipp Naegle, Leslie Parnas, Julius Levine)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony No. 3

Kelley O'Connor (mezzo-soprano)
Women of the Dallas Symphony Chorus & Children's Chorus of Greater Dallas,

Dallas Symphony Orchestra/ _Jaap van Zweden_


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

​*Pilar Lorengar*: Opera arias.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss* : Daphne

Lucia Popp (Daphne), Reiner Goldberg (Apollo), Ortrun Wenkel (Gaea), Kurt Moll (Peneios), Peter Schreier (Leukippos)

Sinfonieorchester und Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Bernard Haitink


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Starting my day with Beethoven's epic 9th - Berliner Philharmoniker and Herbert von Karajan.









The _joy_ in that one is gigantic.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Melodica Men!


----------



## chill782002

Basil Cameron (Symphony No 2) and Erich Leinsdorf (Symphony No 5) with the London Philharmonic Orchestra, recorded in 1947 and 1946 respectively.

Basil Cameron was a noted interpreter of Sibelius in his day but seems to have been largely forgotten since. Erich Leinsdorf was not a conductor generally associated with Sibelius but the performance is very good. Both performances are taken at a considerably faster pace than is the norm with these two symphonies but come across well. Cameron's rendition of Symphony No 2 is particularly exhilarating. Sound is also very good, Dutton's remastering is excellent.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Enjoyed playing Mussorgsky so much last night that I'm continuing with other members of the _Mighty Handful_ (apart from César Cui as I don't have anything by him). First up are Alexander Borodin and Mily Balakirev.

Symphony no.1 in E-flat (1862-67)
Symphony no.2 in B-minor (1869-76)








***

(*** - same recording but reissued under Philips' _Virtuoso_ imprint)

Borodin: sixteen songs composed between 1852 and 1885
Balakirev: three songs (plus other songs by Alexander Dargomyzhsky and Mikhail Glinka)










Symphony no.1 in C (1964-66)
_Islamey_ - Oriental Fantasy for piano [arr. for orchestra by S. Lyapunov] (1869 - rev. 1902)
_Tamara_ - symphonic poem (1867-82)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Soler*: Keyboard Sonatas.
Vestard Shimkus piano.


----------



## Pugg

*Rachmaninov* Piano concertos1 & 4 + Rhapsody 
André Previn conducting.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Symphony 1 & 3


----------



## WildThing

Yesterday Toscanini. Today it's Shaw.










Verdi - Requiem

Robert Shaw: Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvořák* : String Quartets 13 &14

Panocha Quartet


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable_

*Handel - Overture to "Arminio" (Bonynge/London STS)
Clarke - Three Pieces from "Choice Lessons" (Tilney/Argo)
Schmelzer - Sonata II from "Sacro-profanus concentus musicus" (Harnoncourt/Telefunken)
G. Gabrielli - Motet: Plaudite, Psalite (Negri/Columbia)
Vivaldi-Bach - Concerto for 4 Harpsichords (Fasano/Time-Life)
*


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert*: Deutsche Messe et al

Lucia Popp / Adolf Dallapozza / Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
Wolfgang Sawallisch conducting.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Holst's The Planets to start out the day...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mascagni*: L'Amico Fritz

Luciano Pavarotti (Fritz), Mirella Freni (Suzel), Vincento Sardinero (David), Laura Didier-Gambardella (Beppe), Luigi Pontiggia (Federico), Benito di Bella (Hanezo), Malvina Major (Caterina)

Chorus and Orchestra of the Royal Opera House Covent Garden, Gianandrea Gavazzeni.


----------



## jim prideaux

while not always taken with the whole HvK thing I do find his recordings of Sibelius impressive......so now listening to the 5th as performed by the BPO from the 1976-81 remastered box set.


----------



## Guest

Mozart March in D,German Dances & Contredances LP 1
I love these unpretentious dances,menuets,marches and divertimenti,played as only Boskovsky and his ensemble is able to do.That typical viennese touch ,crisp and full of spirit.


----------



## MattB

*Julian Bream* - _Spanish Guitar Recital_


----------



## bharbeke

Traverso said:


> Mozart March in D,German Dances & Contredances LP 1
> I love these unpretentious dances,menuets,marches and divertimenti,played as only Boskovsky and his ensemble is able to do.That typical viennese touch ,crisp and full of spirit.


I'm thankful that this set is so good because I have not seen any other recording for a lot of these pieces.


----------



## Sonata

*
Mozart- Don Giovanni, conducted by Guilini*

My first listen to this particular recording. Giovanni has my favorite Mozart opera overture. The last time I tried to listen to this opera, it was the Jacobs recording, which just didn't move me. But listening today reminds me that this opera had served time as my favorite opera a couple of years ago  I'm enjoying it very much.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mahler*: Symphony No. 3
> 
> Kelley O'Connor (mezzo-soprano)
> Women of the Dallas Symphony Chorus & Children's Chorus of Greater Dallas,
> 
> Dallas Symphony Orchestra/ _Jaap van Zweden_


Does that man _ever _smile?


----------



## chord

21 grams - Early French Chansons & Ballads


----------



## Guest

bharbeke said:


> I'm thankful that this set is so good because I have not seen any other recording for a lot of these pieces.


It is also on CD ,with a bit of luck you can find a nice copy.
I just bought the LP box,10 LP's (again ) wich I used to have but I sold almost all my LP's.I am glad to have it back. Luckily all the LP's are really mint,am I lucky or am I lucky.
I wish you good hunting,if you like these pieces,this is the box to look after.


----------



## Guest

Bartok string quartet No.5


----------



## bharbeke

I'm content to stream the Boskovsky Mozart pieces, but it's good to know that they are on CD.


----------



## Guest

This is not my turntable.


----------



## Guest

Maybe this one?


----------



## chill782002

I was so impressed with Schmidt-Isserstedt's Sibelius that I decided to order his Beethoven cycle, which arrived a couple of days ago. I've now finished listening to the whole thing and I have to say that this deserves to be far better known than it is. Remarkable interpretations. I'm not sure that I rate them quite as highly as Furtwangler's but the sound quality is certainly better as these were recorded in the 1960s and are in stereo. Backhaus is in top form on the piano concertos as well, amazing to think he was in his 70s when these recordings were made.


----------



## Merl

Lovely performances. Not up to the standard of Starker, Ma, Bylsma and Schiff, for me, but Cohen's playing is impressive and I like the recorded sound (only one quibble, it can sound a little nasal at times). Enjoyable on the way to work this morning.


----------



## Merl

And an excellent account of the Eroica, from Rattle's BPO cycle, on the way home. Personally I think Rattle's last Beethoven cycle is a cracker and doesn't get the praise on here that it deserves. Ooooh, contentious!


----------



## Guest

chill782002 said:


> View attachment 97294
> 
> 
> I was so impressed with Schmidt-Isserstedt's Sibelius that I decided to order his Beethoven cycle, which arrived a couple of days ago. I've now finished listening to the whole thing and I have to say that this deserves to be far better known than it is. Remarkable interpretations. I'm not sure that I rate them quite as highly as Furtwangler's but the sound quality is certainly better as these were recorded in the 1960s and are in stereo. Backhaus is in top form on the piano concertos as well, amazing to think he was in his 70s when these recordings were made.


I fully agree with you.


----------



## chill782002

Traverso said:


> I fully agree with you.


And if I recall correctly, it was you who originally recommended it to me. Thank you very much, I am in your debt.


----------



## Guest

chill782002 said:


> And if I recall correctly, it was you who originally recommended it to me. Thank you very much, I am in your debt.


The recording is also very good,many details and still coherent,Sofiensaal.


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
_
Piano Concerto No. 1 in C major, Op. 15
Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 19_
*[Rec. 1957]*









Pianist: Emil Gilels
Conductor: Andre Vandernoot
Orchestra: Orchestre De La Societe Des Concerts Du Conservatoire


----------



## Robert Gamble

Schmidt, then Strauss


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Symphony 2 & 4


----------



## Robert Gamble

And will end the work day with some Mozart.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 8 (or whatever number the unfinished is nowadays). Wagner, Siegfried Idyll. Mahler, Kindertotenlieder.*

The Unfinished was recorded in 1936, and it's one of my favorite interpretations. This remastered recording holds up well, as does the Wagner. There's a Meistersinger included, but the sound is awful. The Kindertotenlieder is amazing. Kathleen Ferrier adapts to each movement's mood. I could say more, but I'd probably be embarrassing myself.


----------



## Captainnumber36




----------



## MusicSybarite

First listen

Medtner: Violin sonatas 1 & 2 (Mordkovitch, Tozer)










Great stuff.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Mily Balakirev and Alexander Borodin this afternoon and evening.

Symphony no.2 in D-minor (1900-08)
_Russia_ - symphonic poem (1863-64 - rev. 1884)










_Reminiscences on themes from the opera A Life for the Tsar by M. Glinka_ (1854-55 - rev. by 1899)
_The Lark_ - transcription of the song by M. Glinka (1854-55 - rev. 1899)
_Au jardin (In the Garden)_ - _étude-idylle_ in D-flat (1884)
_Toccata_ in C-sharp minor (1902)
_Islamey_ - _Oriental fantasy_ (1869 - rev. 1902)
Piano Sonata in B-flat minor (begun in 1850s - comp. by 1905)










_Requiem_ for tenor, men's chorus and piano - arr. for orchestra by L. Stokowski (orig. c.1877-78)
_Polovtsian Dances and Suite_ from the opera _Prince Igor_ - posthumously arr. for orchestra by N. Rimsky-Korsakov and A. Borodin (1869-1887 inc.)
_Nocturne_ from String Quartet no.2 in D - arr. for violin and piano by N. Rimsky-Korsakov (orig. 1881)
_In the Steppes of Central Asia_ - symphonic poem (1880)
_Petite Suite_ for piano - arr. for orchestra by A. Glazunov (orig. comp. by 1885)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Strong Quartet Op. 1, No. 1*

I just got the score, so it's fun following along.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Panufnik, Westminster Mass*

This is lovely music, not particularly challenging/abrasive, because it is written for amateurs (well, really good amateurs), but it reflects a sense of joy in worship.


----------



## bharbeke

Wagner: Die Walkure (Solti, Vienna Philharmonic)

I liked this opera a lot! Standout tracks are:

"Schlafst du, Gast?"
Second act vorspiel
"Nun zaume dein Ross, reisige Maid"
"Siegmund! Sieh auf mich!"
"Hojotoho! Heiaha!"
"Loge, hor! Lausche hieher!"


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahler Symphony 9: Bruno Walter, Wiener Philharmoniker, Jan 1938


----------



## Janspe

*R. Wagner: Siegfried, WWV. 86C*
Berliner Philharmoniker, led by Herbert von Karjan
+ the singers, more info here!









One to go...


----------



## WildThing

Fauré: Mélodies

Barbara Hendricks, Michel Dalberto


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphonies 5 & 6: Riccardo Muti, Philadelphia Orchestra:


----------



## MusicSybarite

First listen

Haas: The 3 string quartets (Pavel Haas Quartet)


















Well-crafted works, above all the second one (From the Monkey Mountains).


----------



## Guest

Transcendent playing and pretty good sound. I don't think it's an original Connoisseur Society recording since the sound isn't as rich as their own recordings.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Impromptus.
Murray Perahia.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Does that man _ever _smile?


Yes he does, there's was a nice documentary on him on telly last year, he can be really funny.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Transcendent playing and pretty good sound. I don't think it's an original Connoisseur Society recording since the sound isn't as rich as their own recordings.


I know someone who has it on EMI France.
Outstanding pianist, my two cents that is.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart* played by the Ebène Quartet.
Heaven must be something like this.


----------



## Pugg

​
* Ferdinand Ries*

Clarinet Trio Op. 28

Dieter Kloecker (clarinet), Armin Fromm (violoncello) & Thomas Duis (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​ *Bach:* Magnificat in D major, BWV243

Elly Ameling (Soprano), Hanneke Van Bork (Soprano), Helen Watts (Alto), Werner Krenn (Tenor), Tom Krause (Bass), Helmut Winschermann (Oboe), Tom Krause (Baritone), Helen Watts (Contralto), Johannes Bruning (Violin)

Wiener Akademie-Chor, Stuttgarter Kammerorchester, Karl Münchinger.


----------



## Judith

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Beethoven Symphonies 5 & 6: Riccardo Muti, Philadelphia Orchestra:


Ordered this box set. On its way!!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Incidental music to Rosamunde, D797

Ileana Cotrubas (soprano)

Rundfunkchor Leipzig/ Staatskapelle Dresden, Willi Boskovsky


----------



## SiegendesLicht

bharbeke said:


> Wagner: Die Walkure (Solti, Vienna Philharmonic)
> 
> I liked this opera a lot! Standout tracks are:
> 
> "Schlafst du, Gast?"
> *Second act vorspiel
> "Nun zaume dein Ross, reisige Maid"*
> "Siegmund! Sieh auf mich!"
> "Hojotoho! Heiaha!"
> "Loge, hor! Lausche hieher!"


Good to see I am not the only one who really likes that part. I like it even more than the Ride of the Valkyries in Act III. It is shorter but all the more evocative.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi:* La Traviata

Tiziana Fabbricini (Violetta), Roberto Alagna (Alfredo), Paolo Coni (Giorgio Germont), Nicoletta Curiel (Flora), Antonella Trevisan (Annina), Enrico Cossutta (Gaston), Francesco Musinu (Grenvil), Orazio Mori (Baron Douphol), Enzo Capuano (Marchese d'Obigny)

Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala & Coro del Teatro alla Scala, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Judith

Todays repertoire has been

Beethovens 5th symphony
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Simon Rattle

from the box set

Played this as following one of the violinists from this orchestra on Twitter

Schumann 2nd Symphony
ASMF
Neville Marriner

from the box set

Got to know this one as one of my favourite musicians keeps tweeting about it

Schumann Cello Concerto
Steven Isserlis
Deutsche Kammerphiharmonic
Conducted by Christoph Eschenbach

from The Complete RCA Recordings

Well what can I say about this one?? Just beautifully performed as typical of Steven


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*: Goldberg Variations - _Vinyl Edition 
_
Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach cantatas BWV 20,2 & 10 CD 11


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alexander Borodin, Mily Balakirev and Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov this morning.

String Quartet no.1 in A (1874-79)
String Quartet no.2 in D (1881)










Piano Concerto no.1 in F-sharp minor (1855-56)
Piano Concerto no.2 in E-flat [posthumously completed by S. Lyapunov] (1861-1910 inc.)
_Grande Fantaisie on Russian Folksongs_ for piano and orchestra (1852)










Quintet in B-flat for piano, flute, clarinet, horn and bassoon (1876)


----------



## Pugg

Preghiera - Rachmaninov: Piano Trios
Kreisler: Preghiera (Prayer) on theme from Rachmaninov's 2nd Piano Concerto for violin & piano

_Giedrė Dirvanauskaitė (cello)/ Gidon Kremer (violin) & Daniil Trifonov (piano)_


----------



## Guest

Liszt Douze Etudes D'Execution Transcendante


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart & Haydn*: String Quartets

Emerson String Quartet.


----------



## jim prideaux

Kubelik and the BPO performing Schumann's 2nd Symphony followed by the 'Genoveva' Overture....

(according to the sleeve notes 1964....as I sit here it sounds like it was recorded yesterday!)


----------



## Sonata

*Philip Glass: Orphee*

I'm giving this intriuging work my first full listen.


----------



## Vasks

*Berwald - Overture to "The Dressmaker" (Liljefors/Sterling)
Grieg - Violin Sonata #1 (Dumay/DG)
Svendsen - Norwegian Rhapsody #3 (Ruud/Simax)*


----------



## Pugg

* Beethoven*iano concerto Nr. 5 
(Eugene Ormandy / 1950)


----------



## jim prideaux

Harnoncourt and the COE performing Schumann's 3rd and 4th Symphonies.


----------



## WVdave

Rimsky-Korsakov - Leopold Stokowski, London Symphony Orchestra ‎- Scheherazade
London Records ‎- SPC.21005, Phase 4 Stereo Concert Series 
Vinyl LP, Stereo, US, 1965


----------



## Robert Gamble

Some Machaut to start the day for one not particularly devout... Disk 3


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Pastorale


----------



## Pugg

​
*Lehár*: Paganini.

Anneliese Rothenberger (Maria Anna Elisa), Nicolai Gedda (Paganini), Olivera Miljakovic (Bella Ciretti), Benno Kusche (Fürst), Horst Sachtleben (Bartucci), Gerd W. Dieberitz (Hedouville), Heinz Zednik (Pimpinelli), Ulf Hoelscher (solo violin)

Bayerisches Symphonie-Orchester & Chor der Bayerischen Staatsoper München, Willi Boskovsky.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## elgar's ghost

Three discs of Rimsky-Korsakov with which to bring my _Mighty Handful_ listening to a close.

Symphony no.1 in E-minor op.1 (1861-65 - rev. 1884)
Symphonic Suite - _Antar_ op.9 [originally designated as Symphony no.2] (1868 - rev. 1875 and 1897)
Symphony no.3 in C op.32 (1866-73 - rev. 1886)
_Capriccio Espagnol_ op.34 (1887)
Overture - _Russian Easter Festival_ op.36 (1888)










Symphonic Suite - _Scheherazade_ op.35 (1888)
Three Musical Pictures from the opera _The Tale of Tsar Saltan_ op.57 (1903)


----------



## WildThing

Holst - The Planets

James Levine: Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus


----------



## Robert Gamble

Bach - Disc 3


----------



## Guest

An incendiary performance of the Barber, and the sounds still holds up pretty well.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Listened to this after being intrigued by the description elsewhere. First time I'd heard the piece. Compared it to other versions and wonder why, with this as a reference, no other conductor comes close to the 6+ minute playing time.


----------



## Guest

Mozart symphony No.40 & 41


----------



## Jos

Bought a few nice Decca LXTs and Philips minigrooves and Columbias over the last few weeks, mostly with repertoire I'm already familiar with, but great performances from older days. I'll post them as I go along.

This is Isaac Stern playing Brahms violin concerto with The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, conducted by Sir Thomas Beecham
Philips minigroove, mono. Dutch pressing


----------



## chill782002

Robert Gamble said:


> Listened to this after being intrigued by the description elsewhere. First time I'd heard the piece. Compared it to other versions and wonder why, with this as a reference, no other conductor comes close to the 6+ minute playing time.


A terrible shame that this relatively minor, albeit lovely, piece is the only recording of Sibelius conducting. What I would give to have recordings of him conducting his symphonies or tone poems...


----------



## Robert Gamble

Symphonies 1 & 2


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Midsummer Night's Dream; Bizet, Symphony in C*


----------



## Guest

Still my favorite performance of these two pieces. Excellent sound.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:









Program: Symphonies 2,4 and Concerto for Small Orchestra
Orchestra: Seattle Symphony
Conductor: Gerald Schwarz
Composer: David Diamond
Audio CD (DDD--released 7/10/90)
Label: Delos


----------



## Janspe

*A. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 in C minor, WAB. 108*
Hamburger Philharmoniker, led by Simone Young









I must admit that I was perhaps a little bit underwhelmed by this performance - perhaps because my live experience of the 8th (Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, led by Kent Nagano) was so mind-blowing last season that it still haunts my mind whenever I listen to the piece. Nevertheless, Young's reading was very enjoyable!


----------



## jim prideaux

Argerich, Dutoit and the OSM performing Prokofiev's 1st and 3rd and Bartok's 3rd Piano Concertos (yes, again!)


----------



## Taggart

Disc 1 Les Indes Gallantes & Naïs French Baroque at its best - reminiscent of Lully yet looking forward to the Classical era.


----------



## Ingélou

Taggart said:


> Disc 1 Les Indes Gallantes & Naïs French Baroque at its best - reminiscent of Lully yet looking forward to the Classical era.


I was there and - *c'était magnifique!*


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Janspe said:


> *A. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 in C minor, WAB. 108*
> Hamburger Philharmoniker, led by Simone Young
> 
> View attachment 97321
> 
> 
> I must admit that I was perhaps a little bit underwhelmed by this performance - perhaps because my live experience of the 8th (Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, led by Kent Nagano) was so mind-blowing last season that it still haunts my mind whenever I listen to the piece. Nevertheless, Young's reading was very enjoyable!


The Hamburger Philharmoniker is now led by Kent Nagano, and they did perform Bruckner's 8th at least once, but I cannot tell you how it was, since I was not there - unfortunately. The next one on the program is the 5th - in April 2018. You still have time to plan your trip


----------



## Polyphemus

jim prideaux said:


> Argerich, Dutoit and the OSM performing Prokofiev's 1st and 3rd and Bartok's 3rd Piano Concertos (yes, again!)


What wonderful sounds Dutoit and the Montreal boys and girls made.


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 8, 10, 13, and 14.

Glenn Gould, piano


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Polyphemus

Love this -









Wonderful playing.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vivaldi La stravaganza 3,5,6,8,10 and 12 by L'Arte dell'Arco:
Vivaldi Editon cd 8


----------



## Joe B

Performer: Martin Jones
Orchestra: English String Orchestra
Conductor: William Boughton
Composer: Gerald Finzi, Hubert Parry, Frank Bridge
Audio CD (DDD--9/4/93)
Label: Nimbus Records


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Allan Pettersson Symphony 9 by Alun Francis, Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin:


----------



## MusicSybarite

First listens

Maximilian Steinberg: Symphonies 1 & 2 (Järvi, Gothenburg S.O.)


















Simonsen: Symphonies 1 & 2 (Yinon, Sonderjyllands Symfoniorkester)


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: 32 Variations in C minor on an Original Theme, WoO 81
Works by Liszt, Chopin, Schumann, Mendelssohn, Paderewski, and Gluck.

Sergei Rachmaninoff, piano


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Clarinet, Oboe & Bassoon Concertos

Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622
Karl Leister (clarinet)

Oboe Concerto In C major, K314
Lothar Koch (oboe)

Bassoon Concerto in B flat major, K191
Günter Piesk (bassoon)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## St Matthew

Beautiful piano works from Schoenberg:


----------



## bharbeke

Wagner: Siegfried (Solti, Vienna Philharmonic)

This one was all right on a first listen. The best stuff:

Zur Neidhohle fuhr ich bei Nacht
"Fafner! Fafner! Erwache, Wurm!"
"Ewig war ich"


----------



## agoukass

Dvorak: Symphony No. 6
Scherzo Capriccioso*

Berlin Philharmonic
*Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra 
Rafael Kubelik, conductor


----------



## Pugg

MusicSybarite said:


> First listens
> 
> Simonsen: Symphonies 1 & 2 (Yinon, Sonderjyllands Symfoniorkester)


Thank for reminding me, been to long since I played this one.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach* : Suites for Cello
Disc 1

István Várdai.


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*: Symphony 6
Jaap van Zweden.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch*: Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor/ Scottish Fantasy, Op. 46

Kyung Wha Chung (violin)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Rudolf Kempe.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mayr: Ginevra di Scozia*

Luca Grassi, Elizabeth Vidal, Daniela Barcellona, Antonino Siragusa, Giuseppina Piunti, Marco Lazzara, Aldo Orsolini, Damiano Locatelli

Orchestra & Chorus of the Teatro Lirico 'giuseppe Verdi' Trieste, Tiziano Severini.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Cantatas BWV 177,93 & 135 Trinitaszeit CD12


----------



## Granate

*Atomos*
A Winged Victory For The Sullen
Erased Tapes, 2014
Vinyl

I'm going to allow myself to post this Ambient Classical masterpiece into the main forum. I thought I was going to spin only side 2 of the 2nd LP while the workmen kept using the drill for the gratings. But I just listened to the whole album and then some Maria Callas recital with Rossini! I had to wait all that time for my brother to finish at the towncenter.

We seriously need to change the needle. The high and low ends sound always distorted.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, The Miraculous Mandarin*

The sound on this recording is great. It's either that or my it's my new car stereo.


----------



## Granate




----------



## DavidA

Verdi La Traviata

Callas / Resign (ROH 1958)

Got it for less than £1 second hand so thought it's worth a punt!


----------



## distantprommer

Late night prom;

Prom 73: Sir András Schiff performs Bach's The Well-Tempered Clavier

The two volumes of Bach's The Well-Temperd Clavier together represent one of Western music's greatest achievements. Once described as the 'Old Testament' of the keyboard repertoire, these two sequences of 24 Preludes and Fugues - one in every key - represent a wealth of musical invention, ingenuity and delight. A supreme technical challenge for any performer, they also offer an astonishing experience for every listener.
Eminent Bach specialist Sir András Schiff, whose discography includes Bach's complete keyboard repertoire, here performs Book I - embarking upon a cycle that he will conclude next year with Book 2.

*Johann Sebastian Bach - The Well-Tempered Clavier - Book 1*

András Schiff, piano


----------



## Guest

Traverso said:


> Khachaturian & Franck Alicia De Larrocha


One doesn't normally expect to see those two names in the same phrase!


----------



## Guest

Op.106 today. His playing is so clear and powerful. I don't hear the coldness to which some allude. This is one of my favorite covers, too!


----------



## Guest

Haydn symphony No.94,101 & 104


----------



## Atrahasis




----------



## Joe B

Performer: William Tritt, Stewart Goodyear
Orchestra: Cincinnati Pops Orchestra
Conductor: Erich Kunzel
Composer: George Gershwin
Audio CD (DDD--July 9, 2006)
Number of Discs: 2
Label: Telarc


----------



## pmsummer

LA LIRA D'ESPÉRIA II
Galacia
_Dancas, Cantigas & Cantos da terra_
*Alfonso X El Sábio, Anônimos*
Jordi Savall - rebec, vièle & rebab
Pedro Estevan - percussion
David Mayoral - percussion

_Alia Vox_


----------



## hpowders

St Matthew said:


> Beautiful piano works from Schoenberg:


I myself have been stücke on Schoenberg's solo piano music for quite some time.


----------



## Sonata

*Lully- Phaeton*


----------



## St Matthew

Norgard's 7th Symphony


----------



## pmsummer

BYRD - PÄRT
*William Byrd
Arvo Pärt*
Calefax Reed Quintet
Kai Wessel - alto
_
MD&G_


----------



## senza sordino

Poulenc Sextet, Piano Trio, Sonatas for flute and oboe, villanelle 









Sonatas for violin, clarinet, cello, bagatelle for violin and piano









Piano Concerto, Sextet, Sonata for two pianos, Concerto for two pianos, organ Concerto, concert champêtre, Gloria









Poulenc is such a wonderful composer. I'm a string guy, but I can listen to the music for wind instruments written by Poulenc all day. It's so interesting and well crafted, he really has a fantastic sense of what each wind instrument can do, and what makes each unique

Debussy and Ravel String Quartets. This is my go to favourite version of these Quartets.









Fauré, Debussy and Ravel Piano Trios.


----------



## MusicSybarite

First listens:

Alwyn - String quartets 1-3 (Maggini Quartet)










Medtner - Violin sonata No. 3 in E minor, op. 57 _Epica_ (Repin, Berezovsky)


----------



## bharbeke

Wagner: Gotterdammerung (Solti, Vienna Philharmonic)

With that, my first Ring cycle concludes. Gotterdammerung is okay throughout. Like someone once said, it has some very fine moments and some boring half-hours. The highlights in this last opera are:

Trauermarsch
"Starke Scheite schichtet mir dort"

Birgit Nilsson's singing is beautiful throughout Gotterdammerung.

I have two other Rings in my queue to give me more perspectives on the cycle. I like the four operas fine right now, but Jackson/Shore have made the best Ring cycle I've heard.


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Symphonies 16-17-18-19-20.

Charles Mackerras, Prague Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Guest

Wunderbar. Another new DG pressing from the original analog tapes.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Stamitz/ Hoffmeister/ Krommer.*

Double clarinet concertos.
Wonderful music.


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*: Symphony no 5

V.P. Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov*: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Alexander Vedernikov

Morceaux de Fantaisie, Op. 3
Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14
Sabine Devieilhe (soprano)

Pieces (2) in A major for piano 6 hands - Waltz & Romance

Aleksandar Madžar (piano) & Alexander Melnikov (piano)

_Alexandre Tharaud_ (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Così fan Tutte.

( sung in English)

Steber/ Thebom/ Peters/ Tucker/Corena/ Ferrando

Metropolitan opera orchestra: Fritz Stiedry


----------



## Guest

Delibes Coppelia


----------



## elgar's ghost

Rediscovering My Opera Collection - part two of an ongoing project!

_Aida_ - opera in four acts [Libretto: A. Ghislanzoni.] (1870-71)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*: Preludes (24), Op. 28
Prelude Op. 45 in C sharp minor (No. 25)
Trois Nouvelles Études
Prelude Op. posth. in A flat major (No. 26)

*Mompou*:Musica Callada No. 15 on the theme of Chopin Prelude No. 4

El Lago (Le Lac) 
Prelude No. 9

Alexandre Tharaud (Steinway piano)


----------



## Pugg

* Brahms:* Klavierquintett op. 34 / *Schumann*: Klavierquintett op. 44 
With the Budapest String Quartet.


----------



## Marinera

El Misteri d'Elx La Véspra and La Festa


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*; Sacred works volume no 2
_Vittorio Negri _


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart; Divertimenti*
Disk 2


----------



## Vasks

*Stradella - Overture to "Il Barcheggio" (Guttler/Capriccio)
A. Scarlatti - Concerto Grosso #1 from "6 Concerti in 7 parts" (Biondi/Virgin)
J. S. Bach - Fantasie on a Rondo (Kipnis/Arabesque)
Roman - Sinfonia in A and Violin Concerto in E-flat (Sparf/BIS)*


----------



## Guest

Haydn Missa Brevis Karl Muchinger


----------



## Guest

Mozart March in D KV249 & Serenade in D KV 250 "Haffner".


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Petite Messe solennelle*
(original version for piano and harmonium)
Mirella Freni (soprano), Lucia Valentini-Terrani (mezzo), Luciano Pavarotti (tenor), Ruggero Raimondi (bass)

Leone Magiera; piano/ Vittorio Rosetta; harmonium !

*Stabat Mater;*
Pilar Lorengar (soprano), Yvonne Minton (mezzo), Luciano Pavarotti (tenor), Hans Sotin (bass)
London Symphony Orchestra

London Symphony Chorus, István Kertész.


----------



## Guest

Mozart Serenade in B Flat , KV 361 "Gran Partita Alway a joy to listen to :angel:


----------



## agoukass

Vivaldi: L'estro armonico, Op. 3

Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields / Neville Marriner


----------



## Merl

Not listened to this in ages so played it on the way to, and back from, work. Superb brass, underwhelming orchestral work and not a wholly convincing account all in all but interesting to hear what Solti did with it. I'll stick with Wand for Bruckner 4, in future.


----------



## Guest

Mendelssohn Lobgesang Symphony No.2 OP.52


----------



## Taplow

bong bong bong bong bong bong bong bong bong bong bong bong bong bong bong bong bong bong
dingy dingy dingy dingy dingy dingy dingy dingy dingy dingy dingy dingy dingy dingy dingy dingy dingy
chunga-ching-dadung-bong chunga-ching-dadung-bong chunga-ching-dadung-bong chunga-ching-dadung-bong


----------



## bharbeke

Holst: The Planets (William Steinberg, Boston Symphony Orchestra)

Mercury and Jupiter were outstanding (and I rarely say that about a Mercury performance). The renditions of Mars and Uranus are also recommended. The other three movements are okay with Venus being the best of them.


----------



## Guest

Taplow said:


> bong bong bong bong bong bong bong bong bong bong bong bong bong bong bong bong bong bong
> dingy dingy dingy dingy dingy dingy dingy dingy dingy dingy dingy dingy dingy dingy dingy dingy dingy
> chunga-ching-dadung-bong chunga-ching-dadung-bong chunga-ching-dadung-bong chunga-ching-dadung-bong


You must be in heaven.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Some DeBussy...


----------



## Judith

Just listening to Classic FM and they're playing 1st movement from Vivaldi Four Seasons performed by Nigel Kennedy and Berlin Philharmonic. Sounds like they have a train to catch as its so fast. Never heard such quick tempo in this piece of music. Nigel Kennedy also is definitely not my favourite violinist!


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 74: Vienna Philharmonic - Brahms, Mozart and Beethoven

Michael Tilson Thomas and pianist Emanuel Ax join the Vienna Philharmonic for the orchestra's second concert this season - a programme filled with song and dance.

*Johannes Brahms- Variations on the St Anthony Chorale
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart- Piano Concerto No 14 in E flat major, K449
Ludwig van Beethoven- Symphony No 7 in A major*

Emanuel Ax, piano
Vienna Philharmonic - Michael Tilson Thomas

Wagner famously described Beethoven's Symphony No. 7 as 'the apotheosis of the dance', and it's hard to hear the breathless Scherzo or exuberant finale without becoming swept up in the work's restless energy.
That energy also invigorates Brahms's Variations, taking a theme once thought to be by Haydn and transforming it by turns into a graceful sicilienne and a swaying, syncopated dance.
For Mozart it is song that offers the inspiration for his dramatic Piano Concerto No. 14, with its arching melodies and almost operatic musical dialogues between soloist and orchestra.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Symphony 6 & 5


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Currently I am listening to all *Mozart* piano concertos in numerical order, starting with No. 1, performed by Murray Perahia and the English Chamber Orchestra, on YouTube. The very early ones, No. 1-4 may be not as original as the rest, but they still sound nice.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 2*

Thanks to congested traffic, I was able to hear the whole thing in my car. I guess that's making lemonade from lemons.


----------



## dillonp2020

Giacomo Puccini's Turandot. 
Maria Guleghina (Turandot)
Marina Poplavskaya (Liu)
Marcello Giordani (Calaf)
live at the Met conducted by Andris Nelsons.
Production and set design by Franco Zeffirelli.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony 3: Erich Kleiber, The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra 1950


----------



## bharbeke

I heard a great version of Mozart's "Coronation" concerto (26) today from Engel, Hager, and the Mozarteum Orchestra Salzburg. It's mellow and beautiful at the same time.


----------



## Guest

A sealed copy of this box set arrived today. What wonderfully inventive music! The playing is superb, and the sound is very close and clear, if a little dry. A church would have made a better recording location than a studio.


----------



## Atrahasis




----------



## Joe B

Program: Serenade for String Orchestra in C major op. 48, Souvenir de Florence op.70
Performer: Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Conductor: Gerard Korsten
Composer: Peter Tchaikovsky
Audio CD (DDD--9/7/93)
Label: Deutsche Grammophon


----------



## Joe B

Now in the player:









Program: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis, Oboe Concerto, Concerto Grosso, Fantasia on Greensleeves, Five Variants on Dives and Lazarus
Performers: Maurice Bourgue (oboe), English String Orchestra
Conductor: William Boughton
Composer: Ralph Vaughan Williams
CD (DDD--1984)
Label: Nimbus


----------



## Pugg

*Popov*: Symphony No. 1

Shostakovich: Theme and Variations, Op. 3
London Symphony Orchestra, Leon Botstein

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Double concertos
Arthur and Lucas Jussen.


----------



## Kivimees

SiegendesLicht said:


> Currently I am listening to all *Mozart* piano concertos in numerical order, starting with No. 1, performed by Murray Perahia and the English Chamber Orchestra, on YouTube. The very early ones, No. 1-4 may be not as original as the rest, but they still sound nice.


Have a nice weekend! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Tchaikovsky/ Grieg.*
V.P. Herbert von Karajan 
Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 4 in F minor, Op. 36/ Francesca da Rimini, Op. 32/ *Borodin*: Prince Igor Overture
London Symphony Orchestra/ Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra

_Antal Doráti_


----------



## Pugg

*Shostakovich*: Piano Concerto 2 (Ortiz) & Violin Concerto 1 (Belkin)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini*: Norma

Elena Souliotis (Norma), Fiorenza Cossotto (Adalgisa), Mario Del Monaco (Pollione), Carlo Cava (Oroveso), Athos Cesarini (Flavio) & Giuliana Tavolaccini (Clotilde)

Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Silvio Varviso.


----------



## deprofundis

Hello, t'S being a while i post here, i received an order lately *Frescobaldi's harpsicord and organ work*, two cd om naxos executed by mister Sergio Vartolo.

_Recession struck hard these days last year this naxos would have cost me between 15-20$ naxos ain't a budget title label anymore, but everything double in price foods, smokes ect, but the pay check dosen't.
_
It's called austerity or looting the contry citizens...

_And i had to rent also about my new bracelet i paid 180$ for a new silver bracelet , i have been waiting forever since this summer,
they got my money the (jewelery store) i was mad ask for my money back since it was so long, but they said the bracelet as been order they can give me an estimated of price since they dont have it yet... what ?
_
But let's stick to the music im currently listening to a lot of keyboard works these days, im studying at home both Françoise Ferrand book on medieval and renaissance, what a task, you guys, one is 900 pages the other is like 1290 pages, not that it's 
not interresting, but i would says it's long and intimidating, i want to soak up all this knowledge, memorized the name, but for this i most read and read again sometime the same page.

Have a nice day in music :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Cantatas BWV 9,186 & 168 CD 13


----------



## Pugg

Now playing: *Brahms*
Quatuor Ébène /Akiko Yakamoto.


----------



## Pugg

*Claude Debussy* (1862-1918) / Samson Francois
Pianoworks (180g) Vinyl.

Debussy: Children's Corner
Estampes (3) (Complete)

Pour le piano
Suite Bergamasque
Samson François (piano)

I love the post woman!


----------



## Guest

Yesterday Beethoven 6 & 5 with Frans Brüggen and this afternoon it is Solti 5 & 7

This seventh symphony was one of my first LP's and the first time I heard this symphony. 
Many years went by but I have still a lott of hear.

Beethoven and Brüggen was really beautiful and moving,never I heard so much delicacy and strength going together,unforced and right to the heart of the matter.

I remember that is was listening to the 7th ( Solti) symphony in my bedroom and my mother heard the music and opened the door and said that she could not understand that I could listen to this music.
I was surprised as well but it didn't bother me much.

So after many years I can hear the recording wich was one of my first footsteps in classical music.:angel:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saëns*: Symphony No. 3 in C minor, Op. 78 'Organ Symphony'/ Phaéton, Op. 39

_Michael Murray_ (organ)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Christian Badea.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Vasks

*Nicolai - Overture to "Merry Wives of Windsor" (Rickenbacher/Virgin)
Liszt - Hungarian Rhapsody #10 (Hamelin/Hyperion)
Saint-Saens - The Muse & the Poet (Bell & Isserlis/RCA)
Brahms - Nanie (Shaw/Telarc)*


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Klavierkonzert Nr. 1 (Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy / 1965); 
11 Bagatellen op. 119


----------



## Pugg

*Strauss* - Friedenstag

Sabine Hass, Bernd Weikl, Alfred Kuhn, Kurt Moll, Robert Schunk, Cornelia Wulkopf ,
Jan-Hendrik Rootering
Chor und Symphinieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Wolfgang Sawallisch


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 98*

Bernstein, New York Phil


----------



## tortkis

Concerti of Evaristo Felice Dall'Abaco (1675-1742), refreshingly played by Concerto Köln.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Firebird*


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Sonata

*
Parsifal, conducted by Karajan*


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Guest

ldiat said:


>


With the Chalumeau.


----------



## Kivimees

Arvo and the youngest Järvi:









Worth a listen!


----------



## dillonp2020

Brahms Piano Concerto no.2 performed by Rudolf Serkin, The Philadelphia Orchestra conducted by Eugene Ormandy.


----------



## Guest

David Munrow & Marriner


----------



## Kivimees

My favourite 4th.


----------



## WildThing

Johann Sebastian Bach - Violin Concerto No.1 in A minor, BWV 1041
Arthur Grumiaux; Arpad Gérecz: Les Solistes Romands


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Tallis: Miserere Nostri

Stile Antico*


----------



## senza sordino

Britten Sinfonia da Requiem, Four Sea Interludes, Passacaglia, An American Overture. 









Britten String Quartets 1, 2 & 3 (my autographed CD)









Britten solo Cello Suites









Elgar String Quartet and Piano Quintet. I have no idea what that CD cover is about. 









Elgar and Dvorak Cello Concerti, a killer performance


----------



## Guest

L'Achéron - Muy Linda, Anthony Holborne
And beauty is present......





Beautiful, I purchased this disc


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 19

Alfred Brendel*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Guest

This used LP set arrived today. His tempos are considerably faster than most performances I've heard or own, which provides a lot of drive and intensity. His technique allows him to clearly bring out the counterpoint. I think only No.24 suffers a bit from the speed: I prefer that one a little slower to emphasize the menace and grandeur. Still, a fine set, and his Bosendorfer Imperial Grand sounds quite--just a little light in the bass. The CD iteration sounds quite thin and metallic, so if you want Woodward, search for LPs.


----------



## Joe B

Program: Korngold's "Piano Trio, Op. 1 (1910) and Ives' "Piano Trio (1911)
Performers: Pacific Art Trio--Alice Shapiro (piano), Israel Baker (violin), Edgar Lustgarten (cello)
CD (DDD--1987)
Label: Delos


----------



## dillonp2020

Mendelssohn Organ Works Vol II from the Sony Mendelssohn Masterworks box.
This includes: Sonata in B-Flat op.65 no.4; Themes and Variation in D; Sonata in D op.65 no.5; Chorale with variations on "wie grosse ist des allmacht'gen guete"; Allegro, chorale, and fugue in D minor; and Sonata in D minor op.65 no.6. Performed by Stefan Johannes Bleicher.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*: Violin concertos

Pinchas Zukerman / Itzhak Perlman

English Chamber Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Bulldog

Kontrapunctus said:


> This used LP set arrived today. His tempos are considerably faster than most performances I've heard or own, which provides a lot of drive and intensity. His technique allows him to clearly bring out the counterpoint. I think only No.24 suffers a bit from the speed: I prefer that one a little slower to emphasize the menace and grandeur. Still, a fine set, and his Bosendorfer Imperial Grand sounds quite--just a little light in the bass. The CD iteration sounds quite thin and metallic, so if you want Woodward, search for LPs.


I like this set, but you're right about the thin sound. Woodward's Bach WTC has better sound, and I enjoy his Bach even more than the Shostakovich.


----------



## WildThing

Hunkered down here in Florida waiting for the hurricane, my wife and I watched this extraordinary opera this evening.










Gershwin - Porgy & Bess
Simon Rattle: London Philharmonic Orchestra, Glyndebourne Chorus


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> This used LP set arrived today. His tempos are considerably faster than most performances I've heard or own, which provides a lot of drive and intensity. His technique allows him to clearly bring out the counterpoint. I think only No.24 suffers a bit from the speed: I prefer that one a little slower to emphasize the menace and grandeur. Still, a fine set, and his Bosendorfer Imperial Grand sounds quite--just a little light in the bass. The CD iteration sounds quite thin and metallic, so if you want Woodward, search for LPs.


You might need a new turntable soon


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cimarosa: Requiem in G minor*

Elly Ameling (soprano), Birgit Finnilä (contralto), Richard van Vrooman (tenor), Kurt Widmer (bass)

Chorus Of The Festival De Montreux, Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne, Montreux Festival Chorus, Vittorio Negri.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Nørgård - Symphony No. 3 (from this recording)










Completely remarkable _opus_: subtle, mystical, overwhelming. What did Nørgård smoke when created this?


----------



## Pugg

​Wonderful, alas underrated disc with delightful music.


----------



## jim prideaux

early morning with Sibelius 5th, 6th and 7th Symphonies performed by Davis and the LSO.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​
*Telemann*: Cantate „Ino" TWV 20: 41;

*Händel*: 4 Arias & Duets from "Der Messias"; *Bach*: 2 Arias from Weihachtsoratorium BWV 248.
Gundula Janowitz.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Egmont.
Pilar Lorengar / V.P/ George Szell


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: La Traviata

Dame Joan Sutherland (Violetta Valéry), Miti Truccato Pace (Flora Bervoix), Dora Carral (Annina), Carlo Bergonzi (Alfredo Germont), Robert Merrill (Giorgio Germont), Giorgio Germont (Gastone), Paolo Pedani (Barone Douphol), Silvio Maionica (Marchese d'Obigny), Giovanni Foiani (Dottore Grenvil), Angelo Mercuriali (Giuseppe), Tenero Meridionale (Domestico di Flora)

Orchestra e coro del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino, Sir John Pritchard.


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-1st and 3rd Symphonies performed by Peter Maag and the Orchestra di Padova e del Veneto.


----------



## helenora

*Bach Suite BWV 1067* conducted by Celibidache. Fantastic experience!


----------



## Guest

Schubert Symphony No. 1 & 2


----------



## deprofundis

Im starting to like piano msic more and more trought these compilation Russian Avant-garde & Russian Rarities: Anton Rubenstein and Arthur Lourie are great among other Nikolai Obukov.Before this i was limited to Satie, a bit of Mozart, prokofiev rendition of a Paganini theme.

Now i find the piano more interresting, equal to harpsicord and Organ work, have a nice day im still waking up, to this lovely music, this incredible music ... amen to this :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Haydn*: Symphony No.96 - ""Miracle"";
*Schubert*: Symphony No.9 - ""Great"" 
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Art Rock

My all-time favourite composition in a new version with 4 rather than 2 soloists: the 3 tenor songs are distributed over tenor (2) and soprano, the 3 alto (or baritone) songs are distributed over alto (2) and baritone. It is an interesting experiment, perhaps not fully convincing, but definitely worth spending 3 euro on (jpc promotion).


----------



## eljr

Wiener Hofburgkapelle Choralschola / Hubert Dopf
Gregorian Chant

Release Date October 1, 2012
Duration01:08:02
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral


----------



## Guest

eljr said:


> Wiener Hofburgkapelle Choralschola / Hubert Dopf
> Gregorian Chant
> 
> Release Date October 1, 2012
> Duration01:08:02
> Genre
> Classical
> Styles
> Choral


Good to see that these recordings are still available .


----------



## Pugg

Art Rock said:


> My all-time favourite composition in a new version with 4 rather than 2 soloists: the 3 tenor songs are distributed over tenor (2) and soprano, the 3 alto (or baritone) songs are distributed over alto (2) and baritone. It is an interesting experiment, perhaps not fully convincing, but definitely worth spending 3 euro on (jpc promotion).


Just in time before I pushed the pay button for my next order ( free shipping) . :cheers:


----------



## Pugg

*Saint-Saëns*: Cello Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 33/ *Schumann*: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129

*Tchaikovsky*: Variations on a Rococo Theme, Op. 33

Andreas Brantelid (cello)

Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Michael Schønwandt


----------



## Guest

Mozart Piano concerto No.15 KV 450 & Symphony No.36 KV 425 Linz" 
Bernstein: Pianist and conductor.










Glamorous as always


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> Wiener Hofburgkapelle Choralschola / Hubert Dopf
> Gregorian Chant
> 
> Release Date October 1, 2012
> Duration01:08:02
> Genre
> Classical
> Styles
> Choral


I thought the title, group and conductor was familiar. I checked and found I also have, I believe, the same disc in my collection? The art work is different. Recorded 10/85 on Philips.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Just finished the solo sonata. I actually ordered the sheetmusic in a transcription for guitar!!! I'm ambivalent to how the audience will take this in small-town-Norway, since it's half an hour and doesn't sound like the Eagles...


----------



## Taggart

Reflective elegance.


----------



## Joe B

Program: "Missa de S. Johanne Baptista" & "Missa de Nativitate Jesu Christi"
Performers: Schola Hungarica
Directed by: Laszlo Dobszay & Janka Szendrei
CD (1991)
Label: Quintana by Harmonia Mundi France


----------



## Blancrocher

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 97409
> 
> Just finished the solo sonata. I actually ordered the sheetmusic in a transcription for guitar!!! I'm ambivalent to how the audience will take this in small-town-Norway, since it's half an hour and doesn't sound like the Eagles...


Hope you post about it in the Community Forum--good luck!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saëns* : Music for Violin

Philippe Graffin / Pascal Devoyon.


----------



## eljr

Tenebrae / Royal Philharmonic Orchestra / Paul Mealor / Nigel Short
Paul Mealor: A Tender Light

Release Date November 7, 2011
Duration01:09:57
Genre
Classical
Easy Listening
Styles
Choral


----------



## Vasks

*Boulez - Repons (composer/DG)*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ricardo Gallén live  Sor's Grande Sonate op. 22 with the famous Rondo finale.


----------



## Taplow

Sibelius - *Karelian Suite*
Neeme Järvi, Göteborgs Symfoniker


----------



## Guest

Mendelssohn Symphony No.3 "Scottish" & No.4 "Italian"


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Sinfonia Concertante K364; Concertone K191
IPO/ Perlman / Zukerman / Mehta


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini:* Semiramide

Dame Joan Sutherland (Semiramide), Marilyn Horne (Arsace), John Serge, Joseph Rouleau, Spiro Malas, Patricia Clark, Leslie Fyson & Michael Langdon

London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Bonynge.


----------



## Joe B

Title: Poulenc: Chamber Music
Program: *Sextet for piano and wind quintet*, Op. 100
Amaury Wallez (bassoon), Michel Portal (clarinet), Patrick Gallois (flute), André Cazalet (horn), Maurice Bourgue (oboe)
*Clarinet Sonata, Op. 184* Michel Portal (clarinet)
*Flute Sonata, Op. 164* Patrick Gallois (flute)
*Oboe Sonata, Op. 185* Maurice Bourgue (oboe)
*Trio for piano, oboe and bassoon* Maurice Bourgue (oboe), Amaury Wallez (bassoon)
Pascal Rogé (piano)
Recorded: Salle Wagram, Paris, Feb. 1988
CD (DDD--1989)
Label: London (now under the Decca label)

I love this music. It's light, bouncy, full of energy and fun.


----------



## eljr

Andrew Davis / Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Vaughan Williams: Job; Symphony No. 9

Release Date January 27, 2017
Duration01:17:21
Genre
Classical
Styles
Ballet
Symphony
Recording Date
Recording Location
Domkirken, Bergen, Norway
Grieghallen, Bergen, Norway


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Ades: Violin Concerto

Anthony Marwood; Chamber Orchestra of Europe; Thomas Ades*


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Cantatas Trinitatiszeit BWV 82, 178 & 102


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Atterberg: Symphony No. 8

Malmo Symphony Orchestra; Michail Jurowski*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*J S Bach*
Complete sonatas for violin and keyboard, BWV 1014 - 19, 1021 & 1023
*Rachel Podger, Trevor Pinnock* [Channel Classics, 2000]

This is very crisp and vivid. I have been enjoying it immensely.


----------



## WVdave

Arthur Rubinstein, Alfred Wallenstein ‎- Mozart Concertos 21 And 23
Recorded 30 & 31st March and the 1st April 1961 at the Manhattan Center, NYC
RCA Victor Red Seal, vinyl LP, LSC 2634, 1962.


----------



## Taplow

Vaughan Williams - *Fantasia on a theme by Thomas Tallis*
Neville Marriner, ASMF


----------



## Taplow

And I've just discovered this fine recording, which is going immediately onto my Amazon wishlist!


----------



## Guest

Sweelinck


----------



## Guest

I was going to wait for the LPs to come out, but in addition to a lengthy delay, they are more than twice the price of a CD, or in my case, a 24 bit/96khz hi-res download. Also, I figured if the master is digital, then I might as well go for digital playback! Anyway, it's a wonderful recording--his playing is heavenly and the sound is very good.


----------



## agoukass

Chopin: Cello Sonata; Introduction and Grande Polonaise brillante, Op. 3
Schumann: Adagio and Allegro, Op. 70

Mstislav Rostropovich, cello
Martha Argerich, piano


----------



## MusicSybarite

Liszt - 19 Hungarian Rhapsodies (Szidon)


----------



## senza sordino

I've been watching a three part documentary about the Romanov's. So I thought I'd listen to some Russian music. I've been home all weekend and I've been listening to a lot of music, almost rivalling our most prolific listeners here.

Tchaikovsky Ballet Suites: Swan Lake, Sleeping Beauty, Nutcracker 









Tchaikovsky 1812, Mussorgsky Night on Bare Mountain, Borodin Polovtsian Dances, Mussorgsky Boris Godunov, Tchaikovsky Marche Slave. Over the top orchestration and conducting, turn the speakers up to 11









Rachmaninov Piano Trios 1&2, Vocalise and Dream. Gorgeous music and performance 









Rachmaninov Piano Concerti #1-4. Both disks. A cd I own that doesn't get much playing time, too bad as it's quite nice.









Rachmaninov Symphonies 1, 2 and 3, Symphonic Dances, The Bells, Isle of the Dead. All three disks. I love this music, fantastic stuff.


----------



## dillonp2020

Elgar's arrangement of the British national anthem, followed by Parry's I was glad, followed by Elgar's Coronation Ode. Performed by the New Philharmonic Orchestra under Philip Ledger with the choir of King's college at Cambridge University. While patriotic British music isn't typically my thing, this record is on the TAS best sounding records list (and for good reason) so I thought I would give it a go.


----------



## dillonp2020

Brahms' Violin Concerto performed by David Oistrakh and the Orchestre National de la Radiodiffusion Francaise under the baton of Otto Klemperer. 
Brahms' Double Concerto for Violin and Cello with David Oistrakh, Pierre Fournier, and the Philharmonia Orchestra under Alceo Galliera.


----------



## dillonp2020

dillonp2020 said:


> Brahms' Violin Concerto performed by David Oistrakh and the Orchestre National de la Radiodiffusion Francaise under the baton of Otto Klemperer.
> Brahms' Double Concerto for Violin and Cello with David Oistrakh, Pierre Fournier, and the Philharmonia Orchestra under Alceo Galliera.
> View attachment 97430
> 
> View attachment 97431


The Violin Concerto Performance was absolutely brilliant. So brilliant, that the Brahms has become my second favorite Violin Concerto, second only to the Beethoven. In my beginning as a classical music fan, I preferred flashier works like the Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto, but now the more mature ones like the Beethoven and Brahms truly appeal more. The Brahms seems to be influenced by the Beethoven heavily.


----------



## Marinera

*Casta Diva** from Bellini's Norma *- Montserrat Caballe, 1974
*Musetta's Waltz from La Boheme by Puccini* - arr. for orchestra
*Gluck - Dance of the Blessed Spirits*, Sir Neville Marriner, Academia of St.Martin -in-the-Fields
*Gabriel Fauré - Pavane* - Choeur de l'Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal & Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal, cond. by Charles Dutoit

Edit. and now to Mozart's K.488 Piano Concerto no 23 the 2nd movement, piano F.Gulda


----------



## Joe B

Earlier today after listening to Scarlatti's "Stabat Mater" and some other similar period pieces, I livened things up by putting this in the player:









It's been years since I've listened to this. It'll be years till I do again.


----------



## bharbeke

Mozart: Die Zauberflote/The Magic Flute (Abbado, Mahler Chamber Orchestra)

This was a very strong performance of the opera. Rene Pape and Dorothea Roschmann in particular were great. Here are the moments that shone the brightest for me:

"O zittre nicht, mein lieber Sohn"
"Bei Mannern, welche Liebe fuhlen"
"Es lebe Sarastro! Sarastro lebe!"
"In diesen heil'gen Hallen"
"Ach, ich fuhl's"
"Ein Madchen oder Weibchen"


----------



## dillonp2020

Henze Symphonies 1,2, and 5, performed by the Berlin Philharmonic, conducted by Henze.


----------



## Pugg

​
* Beethoven* : String Quartet In F, Op.59 No.1 - "Rasumovsky"/ String Quartet No.10 In E Flat, Op.74 - "Harp"
Takács Quartet


----------



## tortkis

Fro bin ich dein ~ Musical Treasures from 16th Century Basel - Ensemble Canti B (Coviello)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: piano concertos no 1*2*3*4 
Murray Perahia


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony 9

Klaus Tennstedt.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruckner:* Mass No. 1 in D Minor

Edith Mathis, Marga Schiml, Wieslaw Ochman, Karl Ridderbusch, Elmar Schloter

Bavarian Radio Chorus & Symphonieorchester des Bayerisch, Eugen Jochum.


----------



## bharbeke

Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro/The Marriage of Figaro (John Eliot Gardiner, English Baroque Soloists)

This was generally average for a professional production. It is a live recording with harpsichord used for the recitative accompaniment, so let that guide your listening or purchasing decision. The following numbers were fantastic:

"Non so piu cosa son, cosa faccio"
"Non piu andrai"
"Porgi amor"
"Dove sono i bei momenti"
"Deh vieni, non tardar"
"Aprite un po' quegli occhi"


----------



## Pugg

*Gounod*: Roméo et Juliette

Roberto Alagna (Roméo), Angela Gheorghiu (Juliette), José van Dam (Friar), Simon Keenlyside (Mercutio)

Chœur et Orchestre National du Capitole de Toulouse, Michel Plasson conducting.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Trinitatiszeit Cantatas BWV 179,35,164 & 17


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: String Quartets Op. 76 Nos, 2, 3 & 4

Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert 5th and 8th Symphonies followed by the Entr'acte and Ballet Music no2 form Rosamunde performed by Mackerras and the OAE....

wonderful interpretation and great recording!


----------



## Pugg

​*Onslow & Cherubini* - String Quintets

Manuel van der Nahmer (1st violoncello)

Diogenes Quartett


----------



## Pugg

​
*Albinoni*: Oboe concertos
Disc 3

Stefan Schilli, Giovanni Deangeli (oboes), Tanja Becker-Bender (violin)

Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra, European Chamber Soloists, Nicol Matt


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 6-8*


----------



## Guest

Mozart piano concertos 20 & 24


----------



## Pugg

​*Handel*: Arias.
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Adams, On The Transmigration Of Souls*

This is so sad.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Britten - Violin Concerto (Lubotsky/London)
Britten - Les Illuminations (Harsanyi/Decca)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sessions, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: La clemenza di Tito, K621

Schreier, Varady, Mathis, Berganza, Schiml & Adam

Rundfunkchor Leipzig & Staatskapelle Dresden, Karl Böhm


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Loyset Compère: _Missa Galeazescha_. A rare and lovely piece, in a fine recording by Odhecaton









The description at prestoclassical.co.uk reads:



> During the reign of Duke Galeazzo Maria Sforza (1444-76), Milan experienced an extraordinary musical era. In the 1470s, the Duke set out to form a 'famous and worthy choir', recruiting a 'goodly number of singers from beyond the Alps and from various countries'. He soon assembled a musical ensemble that boasted some of the most celebrated musicians in the Franco-Flemish polyphony of the day, from Italy and beyond.
> 
> The Duke brought into being a new kind of polyphonic mass, a cycle of motets called missales to replace the traditional ordinarium, with texts attributing special importance to the worship of Our Lady of Grace and Mercy, much beloved by the Sforza family.
> 
> A masterpiece of the genre is the so-called Missa Galeazescha for five voices, composed by Loyset Compère and performed here by an ensemble inspired by the impressive size of Galeazzo Maria Sforza's cappella. This recording brings together four vocal instrumental groups.


The music is as fascinating as the blurb makes it sound.


----------



## wkasimer

Victoria Missa Alma Redemptoris Mater, Motets:









I listen to quite a bit of Renaissance vocal music, but most of the time, I listen once, say "that's nice" and put the disc in the pile of discs to be sold or given away. This one, however, is a keeper.


----------



## Judith

Judith said:


> Just listening to Classic FM and they're playing 1st movement from Vivaldi Four Seasons performed by Nigel Kennedy and Berlin Philharmonic. Sounds like they have a train to catch as its so fast. Never heard such quick tempo in this piece of music. Nigel Kennedy also is definitely not my favourite violinist!


Further to this post, just heard them perform 1st movement of Spring and they definitely have a train to catch!!!!


----------



## Guest

Sweelinck CD1


----------



## andrzejmakal

"Brand new", very excinting


----------



## wkasimer

Bach St. Matthew Passion, Jochum conducting:









I've been looking for this for a long time, and finally found a reasonably priced copy. Hard to understand why this hasn't been reissued, since it's certainly one of the better non-HIP recordings of the work, and has been OOP for many years.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

George Lloyd's 6th Symphony in this fine 1999 recording by Edward Downes, just released on Lyrita









For anyone who hasn't heard Lloyd's music, this is a good place to start. It also has a great performance of Lloyd's 7th Symphony, a personal favourite of mine.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahler Symphony 7 by Bernstein, New York Philharmonic:


----------



## Atrahasis




----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Trinitatiszeit Cantatas BWV 27,47,138 & 96


----------



## andrzejmakal

Penderecki and Szymanowski - my fellow countrymen. I can highly recommend them, and the cd as well


----------



## Joe B

wkasimer said:


> Victoria Missa Alma Redemptoris Mater, Motets:
> 
> View attachment 97449
> 
> 
> I listen to quite a bit of Renaissance vocal music, but most of the time, I listen once, say "that's nice" and put the disc in the pile of discs to be sold or given away. This one, however, is a keeper.


I plan on ordering this disc and several others by "The Sixteen".......an excellent choral group.


----------



## Joe B

Listened to #5 on my commute today.


----------



## Joe B

Had enough time on my commute to listen to the first seven songs after Shostakovich's 5th (above).


----------



## jim prideaux

Harnoncourt and the COE performing Beethoven's 3rd.......

having spent rather a lot of time recently in the company of Peter Maag's marvellous recording of the Eroica this is proving to be quite a challenge......the pace is markedly more pronounced, similar to the shock (verging on discomfort) on hearing Chailly and the Gewandhaus recording of the 6th.


----------



## nightscape

*Atterberg* - Symphony No. 2 (Westerberg/Swedish Radio SO)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony 9: Pierre Monteux, London Symphony Orchestra:


----------



## Janspe

*A. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, WAB. 109*
Philharmoniker Hamburg, led by Simone Young









With this performance of the incredible 9th, in its original 1894 version, my Bruckner cycle comes to its end! It's been a great pleasure to follow Young's journey through these 11 works - feels a bit funny and even sad to leave this universe of symphonic thought behind me; but! Beethoven is waiting. I haven't listened to his symphonies systematically in _ages_ and I'm looking forward to re-experiencing it all again.

I've been having great fun with this systematic listening of symphonic cycles: first Mahler, now Bruckner; after Beethoven it's going to be all about Sibelius, Shostakovich, Brahms, Prokofiev, Tchaikovsky...


----------



## bharbeke

Mozart: Don Giovanni (Davis, Covent Garden Orchestra & Chorus)

This one is all right but not at the same level as the Giulini or Fricsay versions. The best part was "Or sai chi l'onore."


----------



## bharbeke

Janspe said:


> *A. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, WAB. 109*
> Philharmoniker Hamburg, led by Simone Young
> 
> View attachment 97462
> 
> 
> With this performance of the incredible 9th, in its original 1894 version, my Bruckner cycle comes to its end! It's been a great pleasure to follow Young's journey through these 11 works - feels a bit funny and even sad to leave this universe of symphonic thought behind me; but! Beethoven is waiting. I haven't listened to his symphonies systematically in _ages_ and I'm looking forward to re-experiencing it all again.
> 
> I've been having great fun with this systematic listening of symphonic cycles: first Mahler, now Bruckner; after Beethoven it's going to be all about Sibelius, Shostakovich, Brahms, Prokofiev, Tchaikovsky...


I'll be interested in your Shostakovich thoughts. I have yet to hear 6, 12, 13, and 14, and I'm looking for versions of 2, 3, 8, and 10 that I like.


----------



## Janspe

bharbeke said:


> I'll be interested in your Shostakovich thoughts. I have yet to hear 6, 12, 13, and 14, and I'm looking for versions of 2, 3, 8, and 10 that I like.


I will share my thoughts here once I get there, on this very thread! I'm a big fan of Shostakovich's symphonies, even though I'm the first to admit that the quality varies a lot. I'll be using my trusted Petrenko/RLPO cycle; I think it's one of the very best!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Malcolm Arnold: Symphony # 9 Op. 128: Rumon Gamba:


----------



## Guest

This 2 disc set marks Kissin's return to DG after a long absence. All performances were recorded in concert at 6 different venues, so the sound varies quite a bit--from superb to not so great. The "Moonlight" has the worst sound, but it is still listenable. Kissin's playing is remarkable for its accuracy and power. Some might think he's a bit too aggressive at times, but I want people to play the piano like they mean it, and he certainly does!


----------



## starthrower

Cleveland Orchestra with Robert Conrad

Cleveland Orchestra Youth Orchestra; Brett Mitchell, conductor; Catharine Beck, piano. TOWER: Made in America RAVEL: Piano Concerto in G PROKOFIEV: Symphony No. 5 in B-Flat


----------



## pmsummer

THE ART OF FUGUE
*J.S. Bach*
Brecon Baroque
Rachel Podger - violin, director
Johannes Pramsohler - violin, viola
Alison McGillivray - cello
Marcin Świątkiewicz - harpsichord
_
Channel Classics_


----------



## hpowders

TurnaboutVox said:


> *J S Bach*
> Complete sonatas for violin and keyboard, BWV 1014 - 19, 1021 & 1023
> *Rachel Podger, Trevor Pinnock* [Channel Classics, 2000]
> 
> This is very crisp and vivid. I have been enjoying it immensely.


Not exactly the most inspired of Bach, but Podger/Pinnock do it as well as it can be performed.


----------



## Joe B

*Program:* Concertino da Camera, Concerto for Violincello and Wind Instruments, Divertissements and Symphonie Concertante for Oboe and String Orchestra.
*Composer:* Jacques Ibert 
*Performers:* The Manhattan Chamber Orchestra, soloists Gary Louie (sax), Humbert Lucarelli (oboe), Nathaniel Rosen (cello).
*Conductor:* Richard Aulden Clark
CD (DDD--1996)
*Label:* Newport Classic


----------



## Pugg

*Wagenaar*: Sinfoniëtta

Concert Overture, Op. 11 'Fruhlingsgewalt'
Elverhöi
Amphitrion, Op. 45
Le Cid, Op. 27: Overture

Nordwestdeutsche Philharmonie, Antony Hermus


----------



## deprofundis

Currently listening to Jordi Savall Hesperion XXI, music of sephardic medieval lore, mind blowing experience, the instrumentation is notably pretty so is melody and repertoire.

Than after this im listening to my other puchased ST Luke's passion of Penderecki on naxos i had acheaper version of this, the naxos deliver what Penderecki trying to put in sound is art is work, so i guess im dying to hear this again

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Weber*: Mass 1 and 2


----------



## Pugg

​*Lebrun *- Oboe Concertos Volume 2
Bart Schneemann (oboe)

Radio Chamber Orchestra, Jan Willem de Vriend


----------



## agoukass

Piano Concerto No. 3, Visions Fugitives, Piano Pieces

Sergei Prokofiev, piano
London Symphony Orchestra / Piero Coppola


----------



## WildThing

Monteverdi - Vespro della Beata Vergine
Giuseppe Maletto: La Compagnia del Madrigale, La Pifarescha, Cantica Symphonia


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Double concertos
Lupu and Perahia.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Fauré : Songs.*
Frederica von Stade/ Jean-Philippe Collard.
Vinyl edition.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Trinitatitszeit Cantatas BWV 98,180,56 &55 CD17


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizet*: Les Pêcheurs de perles
Cotrubas, Vanzo, Soyer, Sarabia.
Georges Prêtre conducting.


----------



## Marinera

Listening for the first time the full opera. I wanted something like Midsummer night's dream, but new. I really like the sound of this opera, though I am not really following narrative very closely, managed to miss even some of the spoken narration. I am after musical impression overall, can't really muster much interest for lovers spats and any possible kidnappings. So far it sounds wonderful, beautiful singing, a bit Fay and Midsummer-ish exactly what I wanted.


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*iano concerto Nr. 12 (Alexander Schneider / 1962);
Piano trio KV 502 (Jaime Laredo, Madeline Foley)


----------



## Pugg

​*Mendelssohn* - Piano Music

Bertrand Chamayou (piano).


----------



## Guest

Happy times with Haydn Die jahreszeiten


----------



## sbmonty

Symphony No. 4


----------



## Vasks

_Purely Paul......on vinyl_

*Hindemith - Sinfonietta in E (Whitney/Louisville)
Hindemith - Organ Sonata #1 (Preston/Argo)
Hindemith - Symphony for Concert Band (composer/Seraphim)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: Overtures.
L.S.O; Claudio Abbado conducting.


----------



## eljr

Stile Antico
Divine Theatre: Sacred Motets by Giaches de Wert

Release Date January 27, 2017
Duration01:07:12
Genre
Classical
Styles
Vocal Music
Recording DateMarch, 2016 - April, 2016
Recording Location
All Hallows' Church, Gospel Oak, London


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gershwin*: Rhapsody in Blue/ Concerto in F/ Cuban Overture / *Sousa* Stars & Stripes Forever

Eugene Howard Hanson conducting


----------



## eljr

Charles Bruffy / Kansas City Chorale / Phoenix Chorale
Rachmaninoff: All-Night Vigil

Release Date March 2, 2015
Duration01:15:26
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateMay 24, 2014 - May 26, 2014
Recording Location
Cathedral of St Peter the Apostle, Kansas City, Kansas


----------



## Merl

Glorious 1st Symphony from Levine and the CSO


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Mario Tipo


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi* : Don Carlo(s)
José Carreras/ Mirella Freni / Nicolai Ghiaurov/ Agnes Baltsa/ Piero Cappuccilli / Ruggero Raimondi 
et al
Herbert Von Karajan ‎ conducting.


----------



## realdealblues

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

_Piano Concerto No. 8 in C major, K. 246 "Lutzow"
Piano Concerto No. 9 in E flat major, K. 271 "Jeunehomme"
Rondo for Piano and Orchestra in A major, K. 386_
*[Rec. 1966]*









Pianist: Vladimir Ashkenazy
Conductor: Istvan Kertesz
Orchestra: London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Cantata BWV 8

Liebster Gott,wenn werd ich sterben (Dear God, when will I die )

Sung by Max van Egmond,among others :angel:


----------



## Guest

Here's a first: When I opened this new 2 LP set yesterday, side 1 had a huge scratch/gouge on it--at least an inch long! Not sure how that happened, but it rendered a few variations unplayable. I spot checked a few others, and her playing and the sound are wonderful. I requested a replacement.


----------



## Guest

Smetana Má Vlast


----------



## Kivimees

Working my way on a random journey though this 7 CD box set:









Vaughan Williams - Complete symphonies + more
Bernard Haitink, LPO


----------



## pmsummer

CONSORT MUSIC
*John Jenkins*
The Consort of Musicke
Trevor Jones - director
_
Explore Music - EMI Decca_


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach End of the liturgical year Cantatas BWV 52,60,116 & 140 CD18


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Cantate Falsche welt dir trau ich nicht BWV 52

I like to hear this beautiful cantate again .
With all my admiration for the Kuijken recording this one is still my favorite and goes under my skin.:angel::angel:


----------



## pmsummer

THE DANTE TROUBADOURS
_Exploring a group of 12th - 13th century troubadours with links to Dante_
*Giraut de Bornelh, Bernart de Ventadorn, Gaucelm Faidit, Bertran de Born, Peire Vidal, Aimeric de Peguilhan, Arnaut Daniel, Raimbaut de Vaqeiras, Folquet de Marseille*
Martin Best Mediaeval Ensemble
_
Nimbus_


----------



## Captainnumber36




----------



## jim prideaux

Peter Maag and the Berne S.O. performing Schumann's 1st Symphony and the Overture, Scherzo and Finale. The cd is complete with the Hermann and Dorothea overture. This vividly recorded Helios cd serves as a reminder of how disappointing it is that there are not more recordings of Maag as a conductor.....his Beethoven symphonies for example are becoming my personal favourites.


----------



## bharbeke

Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony (Muti, Philharmonia Orchestra)

This is a good version of the symphony, and I particularly like the strong ending to the first movement.


----------



## pmsummer

UN CAMINO DE SANTIAGO
_The Way of St. James of Compostela_
*Arianna Savall* - soprano & harp
Ensemble La Fenice
Jean Tubery - direction
_
Ricercar_


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> UN CAMINO DE SANTIAGO
> _The Way of St. James of Compostela_
> *Arianna Savall* - soprano & harp
> Ensemble La Fenice
> Jean Tubery - direction
> _
> Ricercar_


Oh goody. Another Arianna Savall to acquire. While in the Chablis area of France a couple of years ago my brother took my wife and I for lunch in a town whose name escapes me at this instant which had a medieval cathedral that was one of the starting points for the pilgrimage. This will be a nice reminder.


----------



## Polyphemus

Forgot how good this was.


----------



## pmsummer

THE AGE OF CATHEDRALS
*Music from the Magnus Liber Organi*
Theatre of Voices
Paul Hillier - director
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## dillonp2020

JS Bach Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord nos. 1, 3, and 6. BWV nos. 1014, 1016, and 1019. All performed by Sigiswald Kuijken and Gustav Leonhardt.


----------



## dillonp2020

Stravinsky's Firebird Suite (original version with finale) and Debussy's Afternoon of a Faun, performed by the LA PHIL under Erich Leinsdorf, on direct to disc for Sheffield lab. Fantastic record, minimal surface noise, one scratch on side one that affects the sound for about 2 minutes.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## MusicSybarite

Tchaikovsky - Piano trio in A minor, op. 50 (Beaux Arts Trio)

Is it the pinnacle of piano trios? Maybe. What I'm sure is that it is a vibrant and ultra passionate piece. Curiously, Tchaikovsky was struggling with this music form, he didn't like this combination, and the result was a masterpiece. More than admirable.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:









*Artists:* Haik Kazazyan (violin), Andrey Shibko (piano)
*Composers and Program:*
1. Efrem Zimbalist: Fantasy on themes from "Le Coq d'Or" ("The Golden Cockerel") by Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov*
2. Pablo de Sarasate: Fantasy on themes from "The Magic flute" by W. A. Mozart*
3. Franz Waxman: Fantasy on themes from "Carmen" by Georges Bizet*
4. Henryk Wieniawski: Fantasy on themes from "Faust" by Charles Gounod*
5. Heinrich Wilhelm Ernst: Fantasy on themes from "Otello" by Gioachino Rossini*
6. Igor Frolov: Fantasy on Themes from "Porgy and Bess" by George Gershwin
CD (DDD--8/24/10)
*Label:* Delos


----------



## tortkis

SECRET HISTORY ~ JOSQUIN / VICTORIA - JOHN POTTER (ECM)









John Potter (Voice), Anna Maria Friman (Voice), Ariel Abramovich (Alto Vihuela, Tenor Vihuela, Bass Vihuela), Jacob Heringman (Tenor Vihuela, Bass Vihuela), Lee Santana (Alto Vihuela, Tenor Vihuela), Hille Perl (Viola Da Gamba)


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven: Symphonies 5 and 9 (Szell, Cleveland Orchestra)

5 is amazing stuff. Szell brings out the best in the orchestra, and the 2nd movement is a particular delight.

9 had its good moments, but there were enough lackluster parts that I cannot put it higher than the high end of average.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Symphonies 7*8*9
Antal Dorati conducting


----------



## Pugg

*Chopin* : 4 Ballades / 4 Scherzos

Samson François.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony no 2
Marilyn Horne/Carol Neblett / Claudio Abbado.


----------



## Pugg

​Albrecht Mayer: Lost and Found

*Fiala*: Concerto for English Horn and Orchestra in C major/*Hoffmeister*: Concerto for Oboe and Orchestra in C major/*Koželuh*: Concerto for Oboe and Orchestra in F major/*Lebrun*: Oboe Concerto No. 2 in G minor

Albrecht Mayer (oboe)

Kammerakademie Potsdam


----------



## Pugg

​
*Delibes*: Lakmé

Dame Joan Sutherland, Gabriel Bacquier, Emile Belcourt, Jane Berbie

Monte Carlo National Opera Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms*: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 4
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, 
Eduard van Beinum


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach The last Cd with Cantatas CD 19 BWV 70 / End of the liturgical year.


----------



## Guest

Mozart Clarinet Concerto & Clarinet Quintet


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven:* Quintet in E flat major for piano and winds, Op.16/ *Mozart*: Quintet for Piano and Winds in E flat, K452

Radu Lupu, Han de Vries, George Pieterson, Vicente Zarzo, Brian Pollard


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: Klavierkonzerte Nr. 1 & 2 (Eugene Ormandy)


----------



## Pugg

*Milhaud* Piano Concertos

Disc 1

Michael Korstick (piano)

SWR Rundfunkorchester Kaiserslautern, Alun Francis


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Symphonies No. 8 & 7 
I am really very very positive about these recordings ,I love it.:angel:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz*: Béatrice et Bénédict

Yvonne Minton (Béatrice), Plácido Domingo (Bénédict), Ileana Cotrubas (Héro), Nadine Denize (Ursule), Roger Soyer (Claudio), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Somarone), John Macurdy (Don Pedro), Genevieve Page (narrator)

Orchestre de Paris, Choeur de l'Orchestre de Paris, Daniel Barenboim.


----------



## Vasks

_Spinning on the record platter_

*Kabelevsky - Overture pathetique (composer/ABC Westminster)
Kholminov - Cantata: For the Sake of the Life on Earth (Dudarova)
Khachaturian - Selections from "Gayaneh" (composer/Angel)*


----------



## bharbeke

More Szell/Cleveland Beethoven symphonies:

No. 3 is consistently good, and the players know how to bring the big finish to a movement.
No. 8 is excellent.


----------



## Kivimees

New release:









Nimrod Borenstein, Oxford Philharmonic O, Irmina Trynkos (Violin)

Available at amazon(UK), soon available at amazon(US)

Big score for the Big Bang from me!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Bruckner* - Symphony No.9, performed by the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra and Leonard Bernstein, on YouTube.

I am planning to attend a live performance of it this Sunday (at the old Hamburg concert hall Laieszhalle, not at the Elphi), by the Symphoniker Hamburg and Ion Marin. Except that I have a cold and am on sick leave now - and really hope not to become one of those coughing and sneezing concert-goers on Sunday, that everybody, including myself, so despises.


----------



## bharbeke

Feel better, SiegendesLicht!

Pondering more about the Szell Beethoven symphony cycle halfway through:

Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra are always making sure the best parts of Beethoven's music are being spotlighted and carried to the ear of the listener. An entire symphony may not be the best performance I've heard of it (which is a tough bar to clear, given the number of them out there), but there is always some moment or section that is as good or better than I've heard so far. I generally prefer more modern-sounding recordings, but even with some very slight white noise (not really a hiss, but something audible) during the breaks, the performances themselves bring enough to the listener that I recommend that people check them out.


----------



## Guest

Bruckner symphony No. 1


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Merl

Unbelievably I've hardly listened to any Beethoven symphony cycles in the last few weeks. To remedy that I dug out this old chesnut to play in the car this morning. Still one of my favourite mid-paced Beethoven sets. Blomstedt gets his rhythms spot-on for me and the Dresden Staatskapelle play like for their lives. Haven't played the 2nd and 4th symphonies from this set for some time so it was great to give them another spin and remind myself why this cycle is so good.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ton Koopman playing organ works by Buxtehude, volume 5.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Symphony No.9


----------



## Guest

This overpriced ($35) Speaker Corners remastered LP certainly sounds good, and the playing is phenomenal.


----------



## Merl

A trip into Kirkcaldy and back, tonight, so I got through all of a quite lovely 6th (and a bit of the 5th). The joy of Blomstedt's cycle is the more you push the volume the better it sounds. That bass just sounds so natural.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Traverso said:


> Beethoven Symphony No.9


_"Freude, schöner Götterfunken..."_ I love it so much :angel: In fact, that is what I am going to listen to next - but in a piano transcription made by Franz Liszt and performed by Cyprien Katsaris.


----------



## Janspe

*L. van Beethoven: Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 21*
Berliner Philharmoniker, led by Herbert von Karajan









I have always loved Beethoven's first a lot. It's just so fresh and energetic, really well crafted and balanced. Sure, it's not yet a true _Beethoven_ symphony, but still so very obviously of his! The trio of the minuet movement is one of my favourite bits, as is the entire finale - such a blast! Karajan was the first conductor I ever heard in this repertoire, so I'll stick to him once more. Coming back to these works feels really good...


----------



## Janspe

*W. A. Mozart: complete (mature, childhood ones not included) sonatas for piano and violin*
Lambert Orkis, piano
Anne-Sophie Mutter, violin









I've been listening to these 16 works yesterday and today - they are truly wonderful! Orkis and Mutter are not for everyone - as many quite contrasting reviews found online show - but I'm quite fond of their way with this music. So many great pieces here, my favourites are probably the B-flat major (K.378), the G major (K.379), the B-flat major (K.454), the A major (K.526) and of course the extraordinary E minor (K.304). But all 16 are great pieces!


----------



## Barbebleu

Beethoven, PC #4, Glenn Gould and Leonard Bernstein. Oh yes! It's exactly what you would expect it to be.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## jim prideaux

Gardiner and the ORR performing Schumann's 2nd and 4th Symphonies (1841 version).


----------



## pmsummer

FELIX AUSTRIA
_Works for Viola da Gamba Consort_
*Kaiser Ferdinand III, Johann Jacob Froberger, Giovanni Legrenzi, Leopold I, Johann Heinrich Schmelzer, Giovanni Valentini*
Klaus Mertens - bass
Hamburger Ratsmusik
Simone Eckert - direction, bass viola da gamba
_
CPO_


----------



## dillonp2020

Mahler Symphony no.9 performed by the CSO under Carlo Maria Giulini. Brilliant recording, sadly on cheap thin '70s vinyl.


----------



## dillonp2020

Mahler Symphony no. 1 performed by the Concertgebouw orchestra under Bernard Haitnik on Phillips. Sadly a '70s Italian pressing, so a dynamic suppression and poor audio quality, but superseded by great performance.


----------



## WVdave

Presenting Janina Fialkowska 
Liszt Sonata in B Minor, Transcendental Etudes; Chasse-neige, Feux follets, Mephisto Waltz 
RCA Red Seal FRL1-0142, vinyl LP, US, 1977.


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Symphonies 25*29*30 
Charles Mackerras, Scottish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming: The Beautiful Voice. *


----------



## Pugg

​*Humperdinck*: String Quartets & Piano Quintet

Lydia Dubrovskaya (violin)

Diogenes Quartett


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich, String Quartet No. 3. Shostakovich Quartet. What wonderful music!


----------



## Pugg

Johan Strauss: Willi Boskovsky.

Disc 1

Just arrived.


----------



## bharbeke

Schubert: Piano Sonatas No. 20 and 21 (D 959 and 960)(Krystian Zimerman)

I'm finally listening to something more current again (in terms of release date). To my ears, both sonatas are played very well. The section of D 959's Andantino starting at about 3:05 is my favorite part. I think it was this that one Amazon reviewer called the "evocation of the vortex."


----------



## Merl

Might as well finish off the Blomstedt cycle so I've been playing his glorious account of the 7th on the way to work. It's a performance that bristles with energy and tension. It's not quick but the playing in that 2nd movement is just sublime. The Dresden players create a brooding, dark and eerie atmosphere in that movement that make it memorable. Probably one of my favourite accounts of the 7th ever committed to disc. Still got that joyful 8th to listen to on the way back home. Joy!


----------



## Guest

Overtures of old Vienna


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti*: Maria Stuarda

Edita Gruberova (Maria), Agnes Baltsa (Elisabetta), Francisco Araiza (Leicester), Francesco Ellero d'Artegna (Talbot), Iris Vermillon (Anna), Simone Alaimo (Cecil)

Münchner Rundfunkorchester, Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Giuseppe Patanè.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My listening time has been extremely limited recently due to working overtime (which seldom comes along where I work so you have to seize it where you can).

Finally getting some time, my listening today started with Mozart:
- Piano Sonata No.12 - Ronald Brautigam
- Symphonies Nos. 40 & 41 'Jupiter' - Trevor Pinnock & the English Consort

My appreciation of Mozart seems to be on the upswing, not that it has been low as such but I have always found him to pale at the side of Haydn and Beethoven (except for the Operas of course). This is thanks in part to branching into the Piano Sonatas following some of the String Quartets.

I'm not a HIP purist but I really like the sound of the Fortepiano in Mozart (as well as Haydn, Beethoven, Schubert and Mendelssohn - thanks largely to Brautigam 3 of the latter 4). I like recordings on the modern Pianos too but but the older instrument just sounds and feels better to me (conversely Gould and Hewitt have the reverse effect of making the modern Piano sound completely natural in JS Bach).

The 'Jupiter' Symphony is one that I haven't listened to frequently for some reason but I thoroughly enjoyed listening to this performance. Sparse listening has kept this piece incredibly fresh.

My present listening however is Richard Strauss. CD1 of Ridolf Kempe's (Strauss) Complete Orchestral Works set with the Staatskapelle Dresden on Warner Classics. This disc contains:
- Also Sprach Zarathustra
- Tod und Verklärung
- Der Rosenkavalier (Waltz Suite)
- Capriccio (Moonlight Music) (Peter Damm - Solo Horn)

I haven't listened to Strauss Orchestral works for a long time. I really enjoyed these works and performances a great deal. Four thoroughly engrossing pieces back to back resulting in a powerful disc. The Orchestra perform magnificently and the atmosphere on this disc is simply perfect. Kempe is without a doubt one of my favourite Strauss interpreters sitting alongside Beecham and Reiner in the Orchestral Works.

After an enforced week or two away from listening, it feels so good to have some time to just sit and listen to some music without distractions. I didn't realise how much I took it for granted.


----------



## Marinera

A new find for me. I really liked Tonnesen's recording with an orchestral version of Visions fugitives. So I decided to look up what other music he recorded and surprise surprise he did Biber too and this is very recent, released in May. Right now I am listening to this punchy little disc, so far I like the programme and playing very much.

Update: Very interesting, in Battaglia, in the beginning, they use not only instruments but also voices, shouts in the background to emphasize the discord and dissonance.
2nd Update: Ha, found I'd say a very entertaining and accurately describing this disc review on music web international.
I'd quote it all, but that would take too much space.


> The first piece is a setting for solo soprano and strings of New Mad Tom of Bedlam, which is an example of a 'broadside ballad'. These were verses (often bawdy) printed on sheets and sold in pubs during the 17th and 18th centuries. It is compellingly sung by the soprano Karin Dahlberg, accompanied by, apparently, an orchestra of lunatics.





> This is a highly entertaining - but also pretty weird - disc! Musical expressions of madness, delusion, and general strangeness. It is the brainchild of Terje Tønnesen, the director and principal violinist of this brilliant group, Camerata Nordica, and his co-conspirator Mikhel Kerem, who doubles as narrator in various items. Warning: these are not 'straight' performances. These already quirky works are filtered through the fevered imagination of Tønnesen and co., and very surreal it all is.


----------



## Pugg

Mussorgsky (Ravel Orch.):
"Pictures at an Exhibition" (October 14, 1958 New York, St. George Hotel),
"A Night on Bald Mountain" (February 16, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center)
Dukas: "Sorcerer's Apprentice" (February 16, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.3 - S No.5 - I*

Long time no posts in Current Listening. I've been busy and didn't have time to write down the Mahler recordings in the forum.










Mahler
_*Symphony No.5*_
New York Philharmonic Orchestra
*Bruno Walter
Sony Classical (1947/2012 Remastered Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.5*_ Live recording
Philharmonic-Symphony Orchestra
*Dimitri Mitropoulos
Music & Arts (1960/2011 Issue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.5*_
Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Katowice
*Antoni Wit
Naxos (1990/2010 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.5*_
Bamberger Symphoniker
*Jonathan Nott
Tudor (2004)*


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.3 - S No.5 - II*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.5*_
Kölner Rundfunk Sinfonie-Orchester
*Gary Bertini
Warner Classics (1990/2006 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.5*_
Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam
*Riccardo Chailly
Decca (1998/2005 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.5*_
The Philadelphia Orchestra
*James Levine
Sony Classical (1977/2010 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.5*_
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Lorin Maazel
Sony Classical (1983/2003 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.5*_
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Bernard Haitink
Decca (1989)*


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.3 - S No.5 - III*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.5*_ Live recording
London Philharmonic Orchestra
*Klaus Tennstedt
Warner Classics (1988/2011 Remastered Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.5*_ Live recording
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Claudio Abbado
Deutsche Grammophon (1993/2014 Reissue Edition)*

_No.5 is a turning point for Mahler as the scores begin to turn darker, and some boxes struggle to come with this sound. However, some colour is still needed. *Levine Philadelphia* has the lowest mark of the episode for a good engineered version that lacks in any excitement. *Walter and Mitropoulos* are in mono sound but Mitropoulos succeeds in the journey of the symphony and recalls Klaus Tennstedt. The *Antoni Wit with Katowice* is well recorded and with an ok performance. On te top of the Average basket is the Berliner Haitink recording, probably too straightforward.

The following recordings are pretty good, but very close between each other. The *Live Tennstedt* for Warner is considered a reference but I can't see anything special after the first movement. The equally loved *Berliner Abbado* was reviewed in the Second Challenge and I have no second opinions for that. Pretty fine. The four surprises come in this slot, while they are not referential. the *Lorin Maazel* recording in *Vienna* is a surprise for the accurate changes of humour and for still keeping the Bernstein essence. The *Chailly Concertgebouw* has as much power as the symphony needs and provides enough detail for the composition. If only the two final movements weren't so monotonous... The two best recordings are *Nott Bamberger* for the same reasons as ever: great sound quality, never boring and impressive solos. On top of the episode is the *Gary Bertini KRSO* recording, really well balanced and ok pace.
Nothing extremely special to look here. We move on..._


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.3 - S No.6 - I*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.6 in A minor*_ Live recording
WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln
*Dimitri Mitropoulos
Music & Arts (1959/2011 Issue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.6 in A minor*_
London Symphony Orchestra
*James Levine
Sony Classical (1977/2010 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.6 in A minor*_
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Bernard Haitink
Decca (1990)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.6 in A minor*_
Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Katowice
*Antoni Wit
Naxos (1992/2010 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.6 in A minor*_
Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam
*Riccardo Chailly
Decca (1990/2005 Reissue Edition)*


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.3 - S No.6 - II*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.6 in A minor*_
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Lorin Maazel
Sony Classical (1982/2003 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.6 in A minor*_
Kölner Rundfunk Sinfonie-Orchester
*Gary Bertini
Warner Classics (1984/2006 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.6 in A minor*_ Live recording
London Philharmonic Orchestra
*Klaus Tennstedt
Warner Classics (1991/2011 Remastered Edition)*


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.3 - S No.6 - III*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.6 in A minor*_
Bamberger Symphoniker
*Jonathan Nott
Tudor (2013)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.6 in A minor*_ Live recording
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Claudio Abbado
Deutsche Grammophon (2005/2014 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.6 in A minor*_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
*Claudio Abbado
Deutsche Grammophon (1980/1995 Reissue Edition)*

_*What a boring episode.* There's not much quality to take from these recordings. They all sounded the same for me. *Mitropoulos* again puts a really long Mahler symphony into a single CD. Too fast. *Wit Katowice, Maazel Wiener* and EVEN *Abbado Berliner Live* do not show a good transfer for me. Not tough to listen but rather decent performaces. *Haitink BPO* is not much higher but I do like that strong Berliner sound. Then the early *Abbado* with *Chicago* perfoms the Andante pretty well but I hear too many shortcomings from the Brass. Nothing to do with the following No.7.

With a decent combination of sound and performance, we've got the *London Symphony* and *Levine* recording. Brisky and satisfying. Then the *Gary Bertini Kölner* recording has a lot of sound quality but such a dull performance!
The three best recordings of the episode start with *Jonathan Nott* yet again with rich sound, good performance, incredible solos, muttering, blah, blah. Why is it so consistent? And although it's quite below the Studio recording, the *Live Tennstedt for Warner* delivers a less obvious performance. Thank you. On top of the episode, we've got the second surprise and the actual trend for the set: *Chailly RCO* gets things done with dark and dense sound and inmense acoustics. It's a compelling listening even in the Andante Moderato._


----------



## Guest

Soler eight Sonatas & Granados Seis Piezas sobre cantos populares espanoles


----------



## Pugg

​*Dvorak*: Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 53/ Romance in F minor, Op. 11

Itzhak Perlman (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim.


----------



## Marinera

*Guillaume Dufay - Quadrivium* - Motets Vol 1.
Cantica Symphonia


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Cello sonatas Nr. 1 & 5
(Pablo Casals)


----------



## Guest

Dutilleux Symphony No. 1 Paavo Järvi
Symhpony No.2 Charles Munch


----------



## sbmonty

Winterreise


----------



## Vasks

*Marschner - Overture to "Prinz Friedrich von Homburg" (Walter/Marco Polo)
C. Schumann - Scherzo, Op. 14 (Gelius/Arte Nova)
Reinecke - Flute Concerto (Nicolet/Philips)
R. Strauss - Four Tableaux vivants (Rickenbacher/Koch)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Eybler*: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2
Overture

L'Orchestre de Chambre de Genève, Michael Hofstetter


----------



## Judith

Mahler symphony no 7

Simon Rattle
CBSO

From the set

Mahler Symphonies 1-10

One I will have to listen to a few times as it is quite challenging but who says I don't like a good challenge??


----------



## Guest

I really enjoyed the Dutilleux symhonies now something more intimate.

Hugo Wolf
Italienisches Liederbuch Dawn Upshow - Olaf Bär - Helmut Deutsch


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti*: Lucia di Lammermoor.

Beverly Sills, Carlo Bergonzi, Piero Cappuccilli, Justino Díaz et al

Ambrosian Opera Chorus & London Symphony Orchestra, Thomas Schippers


----------



## Guest

Mozart Violin Concertos 1 - 3 - 4 - adagio - rondo


----------



## Open Lane

Prokfiev - Piano Sonatas


----------



## Andolink

The standout recording so far this morning (featuring the great Carolyn Sampson)--

*J. S. Bach*: _'O holder Tag, erwunschte Zeit', BWV 210_ (wedding cantata)


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, Op. 120 
6 Bagatelles, Op. 126


----------



## Guest

Mozart violin concertos 1- 4 - 5 Thomas Zehetmair violin


----------



## Merl

I got through Blomstedt's account of Beethoven's 8th symphony during dinner so I thought I'd round the set off with arguably the best performance of the whole set whilst tidying up at work and on the way home. This version of the 9th is simply terrific. Moderately paced, it's one of the great accounts of the 9th (in true 'traditional' 70s style). Why? Well. it's precise, tight, snappy and thunderously played by the Dresden Staatskapelle. The first movement crackles with energy, the rhythm of the 2nd movement is beautifully judged and that timpani is simply immense! After that it just gets better and better with a precise, superbly-paced adagio and the finale is absolutely tremendous, supported by a group of singers who give it their all. If you've never heard it then do yourself a favour. One of my favourite Ninths. Glorious!


----------



## bharbeke

Haydn: Piano Sonatas (John McCabe)

McCabe has achieved the highest heights with his renditions of Hob. 49 (No. 59) and Hob. 51 (No. 61). His Hob. 52 (No. 62) is also first-rate, but he was not the first pianist to achieve that status on that sonata with me, whereas he was with the previous two I mentioned.


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann performed by Gardiner and the ORR-Konzertstuck, 3rd and 4th Symphonies.


----------



## Guest

Very well played and recorded. (24/192 download)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Piano Sonatas Nos.15-18
Ronald Brautigam (Fortepiano)*

Divine music performed sublimely by Brautigam on Fortepiano.

A beautiful way to close the night.


----------



## Joe B

World Premier Recording of Symphony #1
Performers: Stephen Hough (piano), John Sharp (cello)
Orchestra: Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Conductor: Daniel Barenboim
Composer: John Corigliano
CD (DDD--8/10/91)
Label: Erato


----------



## pmsummer

SIXXES
_Music from the Acoustic Neighbourhood_
*John Cage, Richard Cornell, Lee Santana, Martha Bishop, Christian Wolff*
Lee Santana - archlute
Hille Perl - viol
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Joe B

*Program:* 
1. Toccata, Op.68
2. Choreographic Ste, Op.86A: Preamble
3. Choreographic Ste, Op.86A: Sarabandesque - Randall Ellis
4. Choreographic Ste, Op.86A: Burletta
5. Choreographic Ste, Op.86A: Cantilena - Judith Mendenhall/Paul Ingraham
6. Choreographic Ste, Op.86A: Festive Dance
7. Sym No.5, Op.64: Con Moto
8. Sym No.5, Op.64: Largo
9. Sym No.5, Op.64: Maestoso; Allegro
*Orchestra:* Seattle Symphony, New York Chamber Symphony
*Conductor:* Gerard Schwarz
*Composer:* Paul Creston
CD (DDD--5/3/94)
*Label:* Delos


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony 9: Wilhelm Furtwängler, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra, 1951:
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, soprano
Elisabeth Höngen, alto 
Hans Hopf, tenor 
Otto Edelmann, bass


----------



## Guest

Op.109 and 110 today. Magnificent.


----------



## Guest

Capriccio IV and V from this set:


----------



## WVdave

Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic
Mendelssohn: Italian Symphony / Haydn: London Symphony
Columbia Masterworks ‎- ML 5349, Vinyl, LP, US, 1959.


----------



## Pugg

​
Works for Wind Ensemble
Eastman Wind Ensemble, Frederick Fennell


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*: Magnificat & Gloria

Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani (mezzos)

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: symphony 9
Leonard Bernstein conducting.


----------



## bharbeke

Rossini: La Cenerentola (Rizzi, Larmore, Covent Garden Orchestra and Chorus)

With the Abbado version, it was Teresa Berganza who made the opera worth listening to. Here, the whole cast comes through and delivers a very well sung performance. Highlights are:

"Una volta c'era un re"
"Come un'ape"
"Nel volto estatico"
"La del ciel nell'arcano profondo"
"Nacqui all'affanno"


----------



## Pugg

​
_Murray Perahia - Songs Without Words_

*Bach/ Liszt / Mendelssohn.*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Humperdinck*: Hänsel und Gretel

_Anna Moffo (Hänsel), Helen Donath (Gretel), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Peter), Charlotte Berthold (Gertrud), Christa Ludwig (Die Knusperhexe), Arleen Auger (Sandmännchen), Lucia Popp (Taumännchen)_

Sinfonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Tölzer Singerknaben, Kurt Eichhorn.


----------



## bharbeke

Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 (Cziffra, Lehel, Budapest Symphony Orchestra)

This is another outstanding version of this concerto. When it ended, I was left wanting more, which is far preferable to overstaying its welcome.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert *- The Piano Trios

Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## JJF

Much better than coffee in the morning!


----------



## Guest

Mozart March - 12 German dances - 2 minuets with Contredances march - 7 minuets LP2


----------



## Pugg

​
*Telemann*: Complete Violin Concertos Volume 1
L'Orfeo Barockorchester, Elizabeth Wallfisch (violin & director)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Addinsell*: Warsaw Concerto/ *Litolff*: Concerto symphonique No. 4 in D minor, Op. 102: Scherzo/ *Rachmaninov*: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18

Cristina Ortiz (piano)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Mohse Atzmon


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Arabeske + Papillons


----------



## pmsummer

VESPRO DELLA BEATA VERGINE
_Second Vespers for the Feast of the Annunciation of the Blessed Virgin_
*Chiara Margarita Cozzolani*
Hannke van Proosdij - organ
John Dorenburg - violone
David Tayler - theorbo
Magnificat - vocal ensemble
Warren Stewart - director
_
Musica Omnia_


----------



## Guest

Schubert Symphony No. 8 & 6


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-3rd Symphony performed by Michael Halasz and the CSR SO......

From a box set on the Amadis label, the symphonies are performed by either the Zagreb P.O. or the CSR SO and are conducted by either Halasz or Richard Erdlinger........

the same TC member who recommended the magnificent recordings of the Beethoven Symphonies made by Peter Maag recommended this box set which was on ebay for just over £3-and 'hats off' to that member (you know who you are!) as this is spot on.....I have already noticed that in my opinion the second movement has a poise and elegance that can often be lacking when there appears to be an inclination to emphasise the dramatic....at the moment this sounds more obviously 'classical' in its reservation!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Giordano*: Siberia

Francesca Scaini (Stephana), Jeong-Won Lee (Vassili), Vittorio Vitelli (Gleby), Eufemia Tufano (Nikona), Annalisa Carbonara (Una fanciulla), Nicola Sette (Il principe Alexis), Domingo Stasi (Ivan), Giulio Mastronataro (Minskinkij), Pietro Naviglio (Walinoff)

Bratislava Chamber Choir, Orchestra Internazionale d'Italia, Manlio Benzi


----------



## Marinera

*Aranjuez- Xavier de Maistre, harp*
*Marcelle Meyer, piano - Ravel - Miroirs; Debussy- L'isle joyeuse, Images, Book 2, 1957*
*Debussy - Nelson Goerner, piano*


----------



## bharbeke

Grieg: Piano Concerto (Cziffra, Vandernoot, Philharmonia Orchestra)

Another performance is added to the ranks of terrific versions of this concerto.

I could not find the thread where this was linked again, but I wanted to thank whoever brought the below comedy sketch to my attention.


----------



## pmsummer

FLORILÈGE DE LA VIELLE A ROUE
_Music for Drone from the Middle Ages and from French Folk Traditions_
*René Zosso* - vocals and hurdy-gurdy
Anne Osnowycz - vocals and epinette des Vosges
_
Harmonia Mundi Plus_


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Guest

Bach cantatas


----------



## starthrower

My fiancee discovered the Schnittke box on my CD shelf and was mesmerized by the 4th symphony. A good choice since I hadn't really listened to this one in depth.

A complex seven movement work, symphony No. 4 is a cycle of variations on four different themes representing Catholic, Protestant, Judaic, and Orthodox religious tunes. In the epilogue of the symphony Schnittke combines the different religious tunes, sung simultaneously to the text "Ave Maria, gratia plena".

Stockholm Sinfonietta, Okko Kamu
Uppsala Choir
with piano, tenor, counter tenor


----------



## Merl

The day after I re-acquainted myself with Blomstedt's first complete Beethoven cycle with the Dresden Staatskapelle, I finally picked up Blomstedt's newer cycle with the Leipzig Gewandhaus. Not had a chance to listen properly to any complete symphony, except the 7th, but one thing is very clear - it's markedly quicker than the 70s cycle and mixed very differently (smoother, gentler string sound, less pronounced timpani). Saying that, I found the performance of the 7th really good - as usual with Blomstedt he judges rhythms perfectly! Looking forward to listening to whole set next week.


----------



## agoukass

Chopin, Liszt, Brahms, Prokofiev, and Ravel


----------



## jim prideaux

as I seem to spend a lot of time at the moment listening to Beethoven's 3rd it is now time to return to Wand and the NDR S.O.


----------



## pmsummer

WORKS FOR TWO GUITARS
_Volume 1_
*Hans Werner Henze*
Ensemble Villa Musica
Jürgen Ruck - guitar
Elena Casoli - guitar
_
MD&G_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Guest

Concerto No.20 from this box set.


----------



## Granate

Merl said:


> The day after I re-acquainted myself with Blomstedt's first complete Beethoven cycle with the Dresden Staatskapelle, I finally picked up Blomstedt's newer cycle with the Leipzig Gewandhaus. Not had a chance to listen properly to any complete symphony, except the 7th, but one thing is very clear - it's markedly quicker than the 70s cycle and mixed very differently (smoother, gentler string sound, less pronounced timpani). Saying that, I found the performance of the 7th really good - as usual with Blomstedt he judges rhythms perfectly! Looking forward to listening to whole set next week.


I hope you enjoy it. Tell us further comparisons between the two sets in sound and performance. The LGO is likely to have a good reputation for Beethoven after Konwitschny and Chailly.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.3 - S No.7 - I*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.7*_
Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Katowice
*Michael Halász
Naxos (1994/2010 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.7*_
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Bernard Haitink
Decca (1989)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.7*_ Live recording
London Philharmonic Orchestra
*Klaus Tennstedt
Warner Classics (1993/2011 Remastered Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.7*_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
*James Levine
Sony Classical (1980/2010 Reissue Edition)*


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.3 - S No.7 - II*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.7*_
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Lorin Maazel
Sony Classical (1984/2003 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.7*_
Bamberger Symphoniker
*Jonathan Nott
Tudor (2012)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.7*_
Kölner Rundfunk Sinfonie-Orchester
*Gary Bertini
Warner Classics (1990/2006 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.7*_
Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam
*Riccardo Chailly
Decca (1995/2005 Reissue Edition)*


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.3 - S No.7 - III*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.7*_ Live recording
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Claudio Abbado
Deutsche Grammophon (2002/2014 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.7*_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
*Claudio Abbado
Deutsche Grammophon (1984/1995 Reissue Edition)*

(It's hard to write about this listening to "Tacea la notte placida" sung by Leontyne Price)

_In this No.7 the level went up. Many recordings here were good enough for a set. I'll start with the "weakest" cd which is the Naxos release by *Halász* and the *Katowice.* Well conducted and decent sound. The *Bertini KRSO* effort is exactly the opposite: well recorded in sound but very dull and lacking depth. The *Levine CSO* is very similar to the famous Solti recording in style, though not in execution. Veyr brisk. The *Abbado BPO* recording is kind of good kind of weak. I never know what to say. The bad news is the that the *Chailly box* is back to normal stuff with a good recording of the symphony but performed with too much ease.

Moving on to the finest group of recordings (in this episode), we find some familair faces. Klaus Tennstedt, Live witht the LPO for Warner, is surely better than the studio performance. Light Nachtmusik and broad tempi where it's needed. *Jonathan Nott* is up there again for reasons of sound. Thumbs up. Then the *Haitink BPO* recording is one of the best of the set, with dark, superb playing by the Berliner, and a dramatic Haitink in the first and final movements. A great effort also is the Maazel Wiener Philharmoniker. It lacks some cleanness in the sound, but the performance and playing are remarkable. Only the slow pace of the Langsam and the Rondo-Finale are enough.

That was the top for all the contenders of the challenge, because listening to one of my references, the *Abbado CSO*, finally in context, was a thrilling experience. Only the first Langsam is absorbing, visceral. Polished brass and strings right in the guts. The Nachtmuskik are really good, while this shines again in the Scherzo and fast Rondo-Finale._

Only the *Chicago Abbado* can be considered a reference here but I'd like to congratulate the Maazel effort. It was heart-warming.


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.3 - S No.8 - I*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.8 in E-flat major*_ Live recording
*Mimi Coertse, Hilde Zadek, Lucretia West, Ira Malaniuk, Giuseppe Zampieri, Hermann Prey, Otto Edelmann*
Singverein der Gesellschaft der Musikfreunde
Wiener Sängerknaben
Konzervereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Dimitri Mitropoulos
Music & Arts (1960/2011 Issue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.8 in E-flat major*_
*Jane Eaglen, Anne Schwanewifms, Ruth Ziesak, Sara Fufgoni, Anna Larsson, Ben Heppner, Peter Mattei, Jan-Hendrik Rootering*
Prague Philharmonic Choir
Groot Omroepkoor
Jongenskoor van het Kathedrale Koor St. Bavo
Jongenskoor van het Sacramentskoor, Breda
Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam
*Riccardo Chailly
Decca (2001/2005 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.8 in E-flat major*_ Live recording
*Andrea Rost, Cheryl Studer, Sylvia McNair, Anne Sofie Von Otter, Rosemarie Lang, Bryn Terfel, Jan-Hendrik Rootering, Peter Seiffert*
Tölzer Knabenchor
Rundfunkchor Berlin
Prague Philharmonic Choir
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Claudio Abbado
Deutsche Grammophon (1994/2014 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.8 in E-flat major*_ Live recording
*Julia Varady, Marianne Häggander, Maria Venuti, Florence Quivar, Ann Howells, Paul Frey, Alan Titus, Siegfried Vogel*
The Little Singers of Tokyo
Südfunkchor Stuttgart
Prague Philharmonic Choir
Kölner Rundfunk Sinfonie-Orchester und Chor
*Gary Bertini
Warner Classics (1991/2006 Reissue Edition)*


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.3 - S No.8 - II*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.8 in E-flat major*_
*Janina Baechle, Lioba Braun, Michaela Kaune, Marisol Montalvo, Manuela Uhl, Albert Dohmen, Michael Nagy, Stefan Vinke*
Windsbacher Knabenchor
Tschechischer Philharmonischer Chor
Bamberger Symphoniker und Chor
*Jonathan Nott
Tudor (2013)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.8 in E-flat major*_
*Sharon Sweet, Pamela Coburn, Florence Quivar, Brigitte Fassbaender, Richard Leech, Sigmund Nimsgern, Simon Estes*
Wiener Sängerknaben
Arnold Schoenberg-Chor
Konzervereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Lorin Maazel
Sony Classical (1989/2003 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.8 in E-flat major*_
*Barbara Kubiak, Izabela Kłosińska, Marta Boberska, Jadwiga Rappé, Ewa Marciniec, Timothy Bentch, Wojciech Drabowicz, Piotr Nowacki*
Warsaw Boys Choir
Cardinal Stefan Wyszyński University Choir
Polish Radio Choir in Kraków
Warsaw National Philharmonic Choir & Orchestra
*Antoni Wit
Naxos (2006/2010 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.8 in E-flat major*_ Live recording
*Martina Arroyo, Erna Spoorenberg, Edith Mathis, Julia Hamari, Norma Procter, Donald Grobe, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Franz Crass*
Regensburger Domspatzen
Frauenchor des Münchner Motettenchores
Cor des Westdeutschen Rundfunks
Cor des Norddeutschen Rundfunks
Sinfonieorchester und Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks
*Rafael Kubelík
Audite-BR (1970/2005 Issue Edition)*

_Very close to the end of the challenge. This one has a small bunch but worth reviewing, also pretty far from Tennstedt or Solti. The last place (sigh) is for *Chailly* again. Of course is not the fault of the engineers, but Chailly is not guilty either. It's the singers, saving Jane Eaglen and Ben Heppner, who are so underwhelming. Oh, and Part I is a mess. Two more recordings with cast "failures" are the *Maazel WPO* (the composition never lifts up) and OH! *Jonathan Nott* (it cannot compete with worse sounding recodings but way better sung).

The Poco adagio feels like an eternity in the *Bertini KRSO* cd. It's like my review of the No.7. Bland and cold in the conducting, with ok singers. Surprisingly, the *Salzburg Festival* concert led by *Mitropoulos* ranks better than all of these. Well sung and with fast tempi, also well recorded for mono. The three "best" go here to a quality recording made by *Antoni Wit* and *Warsaw* for Naxos in 2006 to close the studio cycle. The singers are enjoyable. The second place goes to the *Audite* broadcast recording of *Rafael Kubelík* and the Bayerischen Rundfunks. It's powerful in conducting and singing, still a little dirty in sound. The "first" place goes for a change of opinion, a recording that I ranked the lowest in the first Mahler challenge: the *Abbado* recording with the *BPO.* The Rundfunkchor Berlin is bold, not to say about the soloists. Studer is the star._


----------



## Joe B

Conductor: Nigel Short
Composer: Will Todd
CD (DDD--9/9/14)
Label: Signum Records

Here is track #2 of the disc, "No More Sorrow".....very nice indeed:


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## MusicSybarite

First listen

Martinu - The Epic of Gilgamesh (from this recording)










Playing it right now. So far, it goes very good.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

*Hartman*: Symphony NO 3

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## WVdave

Dvořák - The Cleveland Quartet ‎- Quartet No. 14 • Quartet No. 12 "American"
Telarc ‎- CD-80283, US, Released: 15 Oct 1991.

Hoping to go to a local program tomorrow that will include a performance of Quartet No. 12 -- time to refresh the memory.


----------



## Pugg

*L'Opéra / Jonas Kaufmann* (tenor)

Bayerisches Staatsorchester, Bertrand de Billy

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Sony/88985390832
Other shops available.


----------



## Pugg

​
Perfect Saturday morning music.
Edith Mathis sings *Mozart*: sacred arias.


----------



## Pugg

* Mendelssohn* : Symphony Nr.2 "Lobgesang"

Edith Mathis, Liselotte Rebmann, Werner Hollweg,
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Vinyl edition


----------



## Pugg

Gustav Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde.
Sibylla Rubens, Renee Morloc, Markus Schäfer, Hansjörg Albrecht,

Markus Eiche, Münchener Bach-Orchester.
First spin ever of this disc.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini*: Manon Lescaut.

Mirella Freni, Placido Domingo, Renato Bruson, Robert Gambill

Philharmonia Orchestra, Giuseppe Sinopoli conducting.


----------



## Barbebleu

Arianna Savall, Un Camino de Santiago. Fantastic stuff. my thanks for the heads up on this from P M Summers.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Boccherini* -String Quartets Op.6, Nos. 1 & 3; Op.58,


----------



## Merl

I've made my way through the 4th, 7th, 8th and 9th symphonies in this set since yesterday. As I said, earlier in this thread, it's not like Blomstedt's 70s cycle. In fact it's very different. Speeds are much brisker - they're not right up to Beethoven's metronome markings but not far from it. However, Blomstedt doesn't do this across the board and is happy to variate speed from symphony to symphony. So, for example, the first movement of the Ninth is very brisk as is the first movement of the 6th but it never sounds rushed. To try and compare this set and the Dresden set is pointless. They're very different recordings. Orchestra set-up is very different, the sonics in the new set cast a silky glow around the Gewandhaus (who play gloriously) and the brass is less pronounced. One thing that Blomstedt is a master of, though, is rhythm and building tension and this set enjoys lovely bouyant rhythms. Sylistically oit reminds me of Wand's set but with a bigger orchestra and more luscious sound. It's not a million miles away from Ratlle's latest BPO set, tbh.

So what do I think? Well there's no doubting the pedigree of the orchestra and conductor. Both turn in performances that are excellent. The 4th shines, the 7th is superbly paced and the 8th is very enjoyable. However, I found the Ninth not to my taste. There's no doubting that it's superbly played and conducted but it lacks the bite and snappiness of my favourite Ninths. Whilst the playing is thoroughly precise the soloists aren't wholly to my taste. It's still very good but the other symphonies are much better, IMO. Will it transplant my Blomstedt / Dresden set. Well it's early days, and I need to live with it for a bit longer, but my gut instinct is no. The Dresden 70s set may be slower (speed is not a concern for me in Beethoven unless it's pedestrian like Walter or Celi) but it's got bite and drive like few other cycles. I'll get back to you about the rest of the set. Still plenty of listening to do. One thing is for sure, you wouldn't be disappointed if you got this for Christmas. It's still very impressive.


----------



## Joe B

Just finished listening to disc 1: "Symphony #1" and "Prometheus/Poem of Fire"










Program: Symphony 1, 2, 3 (The Divine Poem), 4 (Poem of Ecstasy), 5 (Poem of Fire), Piano Concerto
Recorded in 1991, 1995, 1996
Performers: Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Peter Jablonsky
Conductor: Ashkenazy
3 CD (DDD--released 8/12/03)
Label: Decca


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi/ Puccini *arias.
Dame Kiri te Kanawa


----------



## Guest

Anthony Holborne


----------



## Joe B

post deleted...just figured out how to post images so they can be seen by those not logged on.


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.3 - DLVDE - I*










Mahler
_*Das Lied von der Erde*_
*James King, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau*
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Leonard Bernstein
Decca (1966/1999 Remastered Edition)*









Mahler
_*Das Lied von der Erde*_
*Murray Dickie, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau*
Philharmonia Orchestra
*Paul Kletzki
Warner Classics (1959/2005 Remastered Edition)*









Mahler
_*Das Lied von der Erde*_
*Keith Lewis, Iris Vermillion*
Staatskapelle Dresden
*Giuseppe Sinopoli
Deutsche Grammophon (1997)*









Mahler
_*Das Lied von der Erde*_
*Ernst Haefliger, Nan Merriman*
Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam
*Eugen Jochum
Deutsche Grammophon (1963/2001 Remastered Edition)*


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.3 - DLVDE - II*










Mahler
_*Das Lied von der Erde*_
*René Kollo, Yvonne Minton*
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
*Georg Solti
Decca (1972/1986 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Das Lied von der Erde*_
*René Kollo, Christa Ludwig*
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Herbert von Karajan
Deutsche Grammophon (1975/2005 Issue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Das Lied von der Erde*_
*Francisco Araiza, Brigitte Fassbaender*
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Carlo Maria Giulini
Deutsche Grammophon (1984)*


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.3 - DLVDE - III*










Mahler
_*Das Lied von der Erde*_
*Ernst Haefliger, Mildred Miller*
New York Philharmonic Orchestra
*Bruno Walter
Sony Classical (1960/2012 Remastered Edition)*









Mahler
_*Das Lied von der Erde*_ Live recording
*Ben Heppner, Marjana Lipovšek*
Kölner Rundfunk Sinfonie-Orchester
*Gary Bertini
Warner Classics (1991/2006 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Das Lied von der Erde*_
*Roberto Saccà, Stephen Gadd*
Bamberger Symphoniker
*Jonathan Nott
Tudor (2017)*

_In order to give the No.9 a couple, I went into singular recordings of Das Lied von Der Erde. There are some highlights, but many are just ok. The big fail of the episode is for the *Solti CSO* recording, where René Kollo and Ivonne Minton settle a dull pace. The other recording with disappointing singers, this time in Tenor/Bariton, is *Jonathan Nott*. Saccà cannot stand a chance against other tenors. Stephen Gadd is not unlistenable but falls short to his competitors Fischer-Dieskau and Hampson. With also good sound and just decent singers (Keith Lewis & Iris Vermillion) is the *Sinopoli Dresden* recording for the complete works cycle in DG. They are just ok, average, not dull. The* Bertini KRSO* is well recorded and not badly sung, but Ben Heppner is the burden of the cd.

The *stereo Walter* recording for sony scores "6" almost for everything, well conducted, well recorded, and well sung. And finally, the *Jochum RCO* studio recording with Haefliger and Merriman cannot be hated. Both the orchestra and the mezzo are good. The "best" ones of the episode go all for spares. Kletzki resembles to Bernstein the way Karajan resembles to Solti. But the outcome of the Karajan recording is quite successful. *Kletzki PO* benefits from a very young Fischer-Dieskau and an early stereo sound. *Karajan BPO* is surprisingly better for a great René Kollo and Christa Ludwig whose voice still fits in the 70s. The studio recording by *Giulini* and the *BPO* with Francisco Araiza and Brigitte Fassbaender. Araiza almost takes the spotlight, but both are powerhouse singers. The Berliner Philharmoniker sounds bold again. The first place, and one of the references for duos Tenor/Bariton is the King/Fischer-Dieskau led by *Bernstein in Vienna*. Perfectly conducted and very well sung. It could use further remastering because the sound is not ideal yet. Just that Fischer-Dieskau does not communicate much with his voice here._


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.3 - S No.9 - I*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.9*_ Live recording
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Bruno Walter
Naxos (1938/2002 Remastered Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.9*_
Columbia Symphony Orchestra
*Bruno Walter
Sony Classical (1961/2012 Remastered Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.9*_ Live recording
Philharmonic-Symphony Orchestra
*Dimitri Mitropoulos
Music & Arts (1960/2011 Issue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.9*_
Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Katowice
*Michael Halász
Naxos (1993/2010 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.9*_
The Philadelphia Orchestra
*James Levine
Sony Classical (1979/2010 Reissue Edition)*


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.3 - S No.9 - II*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.9*_ Live recording
Kölner Rundfunk Sinfonie-Orchester
*Gary Bertini
Warner Classics (1991/2006 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.9*_
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Lorin Maazel
Sony Classical (1985/2003 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.9*_
Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam
*Riccardo Chailly
Decca (2004/2005 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.9*_
Bamberger Symphoniker
*Jonathan Nott
Tudor (2009)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.9*_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
*Carlo Maria Giulini
Deutsche Grammophon (1977/2000 Remastered Edition)*


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge No.3 - S No.9 - III*










Mahler
_*Symphony No.9*_ Live recording
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Claudio Abbado
Deutsche Grammophon (2002/2014 Reissue Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.9*_
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Claudio Abbado
Deutsche Grammophon (1988/1995 Reissue Edition)*

_The final episode of the third challenge throws some loses and a couple of wins. Generally many of the recordings turned boring, and that led to some highlighted cds that could cut to three specific conductors.

The famous mono live recording of *Walter in 1938* is interesting in historical terms, just days before nazis kicked out Walter from Austria. Just the fast tempi is remarkable because the sound is unberarable. The *Halász Katowice* is well recorded and closes a shortcoming cycle. The *Mitropoulos concert* is very well recorded for mono sound. Then, comes a CD I had even forgotten I had listened, another dull *Bertini KRSO* effort. The *Maazel WPO* has clean strings and ok brass, but it needs to work out the inner movements. The *Stereo Walter* for Sony is slow, well conducted, just enjoyable.

Very fine, while I continue enumerating recordings that are ok, but barely anything else.

For a second time, I come to terms with the *Chailly RCO* modern effort. Chailly does a really good job conducting the ninth symphony, rocketing from the Rondo-Burleske, and slowing down in the Adagio. But the orchestra again has no colour. *Levine with Philadelphia* continues the branded brisk conducting with fantastic sound quality. The dry acoustics help to catch de detail of the orchestration, but it's just another performance all the way.

Finally, here is the bunch of better recordings and two "references?". *Abbado* starts the top with his two DG recordings, the *2002 Berliner Philharmoniker* and over it, the *1988 Wiener Philharmoniker* effort. In Berlin the volume and the orchestra share strenght, the second half goes slowly and with elegance until the last heartbeats. But in Vienna, the symphony grows gorgeously solid in the strings and the brass, from start to finish. From the ordinary challenge, the winner here is *Nott Bamberger* with a recording that has more than just sound as I have been writing about. The performance could be compared to an inspired early Bernstein. However, I cannot recall such a detailed and high-quality recording as this one, like silk in 4K.

The unexpected winner, after recalling the good Das Lied recorded and also that Solti did a poor effort in the digital recording of the No.9, I tried the *Chicago Giulini* recording and was blown away. It's slow and powerful, with excellent engineering for the sounds of the in Tempo, clean in the strings and the solo instruments.

The *Giulini CSO* easily gets into the bunch of referential recordings for the No.9, such as *Tennstedt LPO, Barbirolli BPO, and Bernstein RCO.*_

*Sets reviewed here:*









I would only pick from this Challenge No.3 the *Nott Bamberger box.* The sound quality is inmense, the best achieved in the discography without trying the WIP Fischer cycle or the completed San Francisco cycle with Tilson-Thomas. It costs like two standard Mahler cycles but it can be worth it if we have a SACD player.

I find the same division as ever with the Mahler symphonies in these sets. 1-4 and 5-9.* Bertini KRSO* is the best example with a lushy and well-achieved 1st half and a dull second half, with no exceptions. for Warner it could cover all the mishappens of the Tennstedt cycle 1-4, but Bernstein Sony has the same problem and the performances 1-4 are quite better than Bertini, so in front of the public this is a lost battle.









The *two DG Abbado cycles* are mixed bags. The first from the *90s* has good efforts like No.5 and No.7, No.8 and No.9 (No.7 is referential and No.9 is too good to be believed). The second, with just the Berliner recordings, in the 2000s, is more balanced in recordings but misses too many great previous efforts. Of the new ones, only the No.9 seemed attractive to me. I would pick the 90s old cycle for great renditions of the late symphonies.

I had suddenly given up hopes in the favourite *Chailly RCO* set, like I once did with Tennstedt in the first challenge. But symphonies No.5 and No.6, brilliantly recorded, started to prove me wrong. However, symphonies 7-9 were back to normal. This Decca set has great sound quality but has major issues with the colour of the orchestra, not with the choice of tempi. Many symphonies sound dull.

The *James Levine Sony* set is an interesting pick. I have not heard in other conductors apart from Solti the brisk tempi he takes in many of them. The symphonies are brilliantly recorded, and we should all thank the Columbia (now Sony) staff. It's just the performances that do not attract me. But if you buy this set I will surely press like. Not a waste of time.

A recording label cannot do Mahler on the cheap. *Naxos* did this in the 90s and did not wait for the 2000s (No.8 does). Both the Wit recordings for the No.2 and the No.8 are great for the label. But the rest just lack the necessary technology to lift up compositions that need detail. Because the conductors cannot be called stars here, but they are capable of managing the complex scores of Mahler. Just good for beginners.

The *Berliner* incomplete set by *Bernard Haitink* for Philips has just some attractive spares: No.4, No.5 and No.7. The three are really good and show the potential of the BPO as a Mahler orchestra. However, they still fall short.

Despite the surprising silky renditions of symphonies No.5 and No.7, the *only Wiener Philharmoniker* studio cycle yet is a missed opportunity. The Columbia/Sony quality cannot be found here, just waiting for the original masters. But no matter how much we reissue it, the performances are not on the level. Many sound bland. There is no 1-4/5-9 here. In this case, Maazel was not mature enough for the scores in the 80s.

From the *Walter Mahler recordings for Columbia*, issued by Sony, I would only get the No.1 and No.2 for a really interesting point of view. The mono recordings are just for historical reasons but there is not much quality in the set as there is "curiosity" for the most known Mahler alumni.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Hartmann, Symphony No. 3*

Today's Saturday Symphony.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak* - Piano Concerto in G minor
Vassily Primakov (piano)

Poetic Tone Pictures, Op. 85

On the Road At Night; At the Old Castle; Sorrowful Reverie; Goblin's Dance; At a Hero's Grave

Odense Symphony Orchestra, Justin Brown


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> as I seem to spend a lot of time at the moment listening to Beethoven's 3rd it is now time to return to Wand and the NDR S.O.


.....and this morning was spent with Anima Eterna and Jos van Immerseel......magnificent!


----------



## Guest

Bruckner Symhony No.4


----------



## Joe B

Disc 2 in the player now: "Symphony #2" and "Piano Concerto"


















Program: Symphony 1, 2, 3 (The Divine Poem), 4 (Poem of Ecstasy), 5 (Poem of Fire), Piano Concerto
Recorded in 1991, 1995, 1996
Performers: Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Peter Jablonsky
Conductor: Ashkenazy
3 CD (DDD--released 8/12/03)
Label: Decca


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54/ Introduction & Allegro appassionato in G major, Op. 92/ Introduction and Allegro Op. 134

_Jan Lisiecki_ (piano)

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: Don Carlo

Michael Sylvester (Don Carlo), Ferrucio Furlanetto (Filippo II), Vladimir Chernov (Rodrigo), Samuel Ramey (Il Grande Inquisitore), Paul Plishka (Un Frate), Aprile Millo (Elisabetta di Valois), Dolora Zajick (La principessa Eboli), Jane Bunnell (Tebaldo)

Metropolitan Opera Orchestra and Chorus, James Levine.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mozart Symphony 40 by Bernstein, New York Philharmonic:










On Spotify.


----------



## Joe B

Disc 3 in the player: Reverie, op.24, Symphony #3 and Le Poeme de l'extase










Program: Symphony 1, 2, 3 (The Divine Poem), 4 (Poem of Ecstasy), 5 (Poem of Fire), Piano Concerto
Recorded in 1991, 1995, 1996
Performers: Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Peter Jablonsky
Conductor: Ashkenazy
3 CD (DDD--released 8/12/03)
Label: Decca


----------



## WVdave

Van Cliburn ‎- My Favorite Chopin
RCA Victor Red Seal ‎- LM-2576, Vinyl, LP, Mono, US, 1961.

Rescued from an estate sale this morning. A lot of criminally neglected classical vinyl was on its way to the trash bin -- but this Cliburn LP was in near-mint condition. $1.


----------



## senza sordino

I'm still listening to Russian music this week.

Tanayev and Rimsky Korsakov Piano Trios. That Tanayev is a terrific piece of music.









Tchaikovsky and Glazunov Violin Concerti. Vengerov's performance of the Glazunov is incandescent, brilliant.









Mussorgsky Night on Bald Mountain, and four choral pieces: The Destruction of Sennacherib, Salammbo, Oedipus in Athens, Joshua. And Pictures at an Exhibition 









Rimsky Korsakov Scheherazade, Capriccio Español, Flight of the bumblebee, Russian Easter Festival Overture, Tale of the Tsar Saltan Suite, Symphony no 2 Antar, The Golden Cockerel Suite









Dvorak American, Tchaikovsky no 1 and Borodin no 2 String Quartets. (Yes, I know Dvorak wasn't Russian but it's on the cd, which I listened to from start to finish) A terrific CD


----------



## Ingélou

*I decided to find out more about one of my favourite baroque composers.*

*I'm listening (on YouTube) to the first Partita in Biber's "Harmonia Artificioso-Ariosa" (1696).
It's out-of-this-world beautiful, and I'm already wondering where I can lay my hands on the cd.*

:angel::angel::angel::angel::angel:





*Biber was an accomplished performer as well as composer, according to Wiki:*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heinrich_Ignaz_Franz_Biber

*And to think that Google dared to ask me, 'Did you mean: Bieber music?'*
*As Dr McCoy once said, 'In a pig's eye!'*


----------



## Guest

Schubert 4 Impromptus D899 Op.90 - 4 Impromptus D935 Op.142


----------



## Art Rock

A 3CD CPO box with short pieces (songs, piano, organ) by dozens of composers, included in the 19th century by Schumann as supplements to the Neue Zeitschrift fuer Musik magazine. Amazing value for a mere 3 euro (brand new).


----------



## Guest

No.22 and 23 today. Wonderful.


----------



## Sonata

I've been listening to a pair of Haydn operas this week:

*Il Mondo Della Luna* from Dorati's well conducted set









*Armide*- Conducted by Harnoncourt


----------



## Sonata

senza sordino said:


> I'm still listening to Russian music this week.
> 
> Tanayev and Rimsky Korsakov Piano Trios. That Tanayev is a terrific piece of music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tchaikovsky and Glazunov Violin Concerti. Vengerov's performance of the Glazunov is incandescent, brilliant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mussorgsky Night on Bald Mountain, and four choral pieces: The Destruction of Sennacherib, Salammbo, Oedipus in Athens, Joshua. And Pictures at an Exhibition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rimsky Korsakov Scheherazade, Capriccio Español, Flight of the bumblebee, Russian Easter Festival Overture, Tale of the Tsar Saltan Suite, Symphony no 2 Antar, The Golden Cockerel Suite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dvorak American, Tchaikovsky no 1 and Borodin no 2 String Quartets. (Yes, I know Dvorak wasn't Russian but it's on the cd, which I listened to from start to finish) A terrific CD


I've been on a Russian kick myself: Tchaikovsky, Rachmaninoff, Taneyev this week, with more to come.


----------



## Guest

Dufay secular songs CD1


----------



## MusicSybarite

*Tippett - A Child of Our Time*


----------



## senza sordino

I've been indoors all day today, Saturday. So I listened to more Russians

Rachmaninov Vespers, All Night Vigil (which I listened to in the morning, is that okay?)









Borodin Symphony no 2, In the Steppes of Central Asia, Polovetsian Dances (version without choir), Glinka Valse Fantasie









Gliere Symphony no 3, Ilya Muromets









Arensky Piano Trio no 1 and Tchaikovsky Piano Trio 









Tchaikovsky piano concerto no 1 and Rachmaninov piano concerto no 2









My previous entry of Russian music earlier today actually took three days of listening, but this entry was all today. A nice sample of Russian music this week, but time to move onto another nation now


----------



## nightscape

*Strauss* - Josephs Legende (Fischer/Budapest Festival)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 73 'Emperor'
Piano Concerto in D major, arranged by the composer after the Violin Concerto, Op. 61a

Alicia de Larrocha (piano), Olli Mustonen (piano).

Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie, Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Zubin Mehta, Jukka-Pekka Saraste


----------



## Pugg

*Bertoni*: Miserere et al.
Such fine Sunday morning music.


----------



## Pugg

*Bach*: Klavierkonzerte BWV 1063 (Mieczyslaw Horszowski, Ruth Laredo) & 1064 (Mieczyslaw Horszowski, Peter Serkin) / *Mozart*: Klavierkonzert Nr. 10 (Peter Serkin)


----------



## Casebearer

I've been listening to Mahler's Das Klagende Lied for the first time. In the background I must admit. I'll have to listen to that one again. It didn't appeal to me the same way other vocal works by Mahler immediately grab me. It's a different young Mahler.


----------



## Pugg

*Satie*: Six Gnossiennes,et al.
Reinbert de Leeuw (piano)

Vinyl edition.
One of the best soled L.P's in my country


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*; Symphony no 3 & 8
Vienna Philharmonic / Carlos Kleiber, conducting.


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi*; Aida 1967
Price - Bergonzi - Bumbry - Merrill - Hines
Thomas Schippers.


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*iano Trios / Divertimento

The Florestan Trio.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Diepenbrock*: orchestral works.

Overture 'De Vogels'
Marsyas concert suite
Hymne for violin & orchestra

Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Hans Vonk


----------



## Taggart

Disc 1 of










which is disc 24 of










Very pleasant listening. This is the 1739 version which we are listening to in preparation for a trip to see this in November. The November production claims to be the first UK production of the 1744 version. We've also got the Leppard version lined up on You Tube which is mostly the 1744 version with "a hodgepodge of instruments." That should be fun!


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Joe B

*Program:* Late Cantatas--"Pur nel sonno almen tal'ora", "Se fedele tu m'adori", "Piangete ochi dolente", "Che vidi, oh! ciel che vidi!"
*Composer:* Domenico Scarlatti
*Performers:* Fiori Musicali (original instruments), Kate Eckersley (soprano)
*Director:* Penelope Rapson
*Recording Location:* Church of St. Leonard, Priors Marston, Warwickshire April 11 & 12 1990
*CD *(DDD--1990)
*Label:* Unicorn-Kanchana


----------



## Pugg

*Bizet*: Carmen Suite; L'Arlesienne Suites
London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Guest

Frescobaldi


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvořák* : String Quartets
Disc 1

Panocha Quartet.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This guy has got rhythm!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini: Turandot*

Birgit Nilsson (Turandot), Franco Corelli (Calaf), Renata Scotto (Liù), Renata Scotto (Liù), (Timur), Guido Mazzini (Ping), Franco Ricciardi (Pang), Piero De Palma (Pong), Angelo Mercuriali (L'imperatore Altoum), Giuseppe Morresi (Un mandarino)

Coro Del Teatro Dell'Opera Di Roma, Orchestra Del Teatro Dell'Opera Di Roma, Francesco Molinari Pradelli


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## Joe B

A big, massive performance. When released, this earned 10 out of 10 by "CD Review Magazine."


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Gustav Mahler Symphony 5 in C Sharp Minor, Simon Rattle, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No 8, Adagio*

I'm having to read a large amount of boring material, so I'm playing the adagio of Bruckner's 8th over and over. The recordings are:

Barenboim, Chicago.
Karajan, Vienna, live.
Jochum on DG
Karajan, Berlin.

I was surprised that the Karajan Vienna recording didn't bowl me over, since it's so celebrated.


----------



## Gordontrek

As far as I'm concerned, the second movement of Symphony No. 3 is proof of the existence of God.


----------



## tortkis

Debussy: Complete Orchestral Works - Jun Märkl / Orchestre National de Lyon (Naxos)









Disc 3 of this excellent 9-disc set, which contains a lot of arrangements of the piano works for orchestra.


----------



## Barbebleu

Further to my post at #20,815 the town my brother took me and my wife to was Vézelay and the Abbey was one of the major starting points for the Camino de Santiago. Incidentally Bernard de Clairvaux preached the second crusade from there in 1146 and it was also one of the starting points for the English and Frankish forces for the third crusade in 1189. My brother lives a few miles away in Noyers-sur-Sereine. He lives in one of the "new" houses in the village in so much as it was built in the seventeenth century as opposed to most of the others which are fifteenth and sixteenth century! Lovely place to visit but a bit quiet for my taste. It's the sort of place I feel that you could have a reign of terror running about with a balloon on a stick.

In keeping with the thread I'm listening to Renee Fleming singing songs by Henri Dutilleux.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Ries: Piano quintet










Mendelssohn, Raff: String octets


----------



## Joe B

*Performers: *Sundance Trio--Geralyn Giovannetti (oboe), Christian Smith (bassoon), Jed Moss (piano)
*Composers:* Bill Douglas, Peter Hope, Jenni Brandon, Michael Head, Gernot Wolfgang
*CD* (DDD--11/11/14)
*Label:* Centaur

Excellent music. I would highly recommend this to anyone who enjoys Francis Poulenc's music for wind instruments and piano.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I've had an enforced absence from TC thanks to stupidly using up all my data nearly two weeks too soon. These are the five operas I've listened to during that time.

_Parsifal_ - 'stage dedication play' in three acts [Libretto: R. Wagner] (1865-82)










_La Cenerentola_ - 'dramma giocoso' in two acts [Libretto: J. Ferretti] (1816-17)










_Eugene Onegin_ - opera in three acts op.24. [Libretto: P. Tchaikovsky/K. Shilovsky] (1877-78)










_La Somnambula_ - 'opera semiseria' in two acts [Libretto: F. Romani] (1831)










_Die Entführung aus dem Serail_ - 'opera singspiel' in three acts K.384 [Libretto: C.F. Bretzner/G. Stephanie] (1781-82)


----------



## pmsummer

EL CANCIONERO DE LA COLOMBINA
Música en el tiempo de Cristóbal Colón, 1451-1506
Hespèrion XX
*Jordi Savall* - director
_
Astrée_


----------



## Guest

No.3 today. What a glorious performance and sound to match.


----------



## Pugg

BRUCKNER: Symphony No. 9 in D minor


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saens / Poulenc / Say*
Lucas & Arthur Jussen, Concertgebouw Orchestra, Stephane Deneve


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Ileana Cotrubas (soprano), Christa Ludwig (contralto)

Vienna Philharmonic, Zubin Mehta


----------



## Pugg

​*Falla:* Siete Canciones populares españolas
El Amor Brujo

*Lorca*: Canciónes (13) españolas antiguas

Estrella Morente (singer), Javier Perianes (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
* Isaac Albéniz*: Merlin

Placido Domingo, Carlos Álvarez, Ana María Martínez, Jane Henschel, Christopher Maltman, 
Carlos Chausson, Jonathan Alder.
Orquesta Sinfónica de Madrid, José de Eusebio conduting


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Joe B

I listened to this for the first time last night before going to bed. Incredible!


















*Program: *At the Reading of a Psalm
*Composer:* Sergei Taneyev
*Performers: *Lolita Semenina (soprano), Marianna Tarassova (alto), Mikhail Gubsky (tenor), Adrei Baturkin (bass), St Perersbury State Academic Cappella Choir, Boys Choir of Ginka Choral College, Russian National Orchestra
*Conductor:* Mikhail Pletnev
*Recording:* Live recording at Philharmonic Hall, St. Petersburg May 1-2, 2003
*Format:* Hybrid SACD - DSD (12/14/04)
*Label: *Pentatone Music


----------



## Marinera

*J. S. Bach Sonatas for viola da gamba and harpsichord*

Violin Sonata BWV 1023, arr. Lucile Boulanger and A. De Pasquale
Sonatas for viola da gamba and harpsichord BWV 1027, BWV 1028, BWV 1029, Toccata for harpsichord BWV 911

*Lucile Boulanger - viola da gamba
Arnaud de Pasquale - harpsichord
*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Pianos sonatas: D.958 * D.960
Christian Zacharias.


----------



## Pugg

*Johan Strauss*: Waltzes and Polkas
Disc 2

V.P. Willi Boskovsky


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hopefully two more operas for me to listen to today/tonight as long as I can find the time.

_Les Troyens_ - grand opera in five acts [Libretto: H. Berlioz - after Virgil's Aeneid] (1856-58)










_Lohengrin_ - opera in three acts [Libretto: R. Wagner] (1845-48)


----------



## Guest

Dorfschwalben aus Österreich,Delerien walzer,Ohne sorgen etc. :angel:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms:* Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major,
Chicago Symphony Orchestra Fritz Reiner (conductor)
[Recording: 1961, Chicago, Orchestra Hall]


----------



## Pugg

*Kreutzer*: Violin concertos.

Laurent Albrecht Breuninger (violin)

SWR Rundfunkorchester Kaiserslautern, Alun Francis.


----------



## Vasks

*Gade - Hamlet Overture (Schmidt/cpo)
Berwald - Sinfonie capricieuse [Symphony #2] (Goodman/Hyperion)*


----------



## Guest

Bach Französische Suiten Gustav leonhardt


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: Un Giorno di Regno

Fiorenza Cossotto (Marquise del Poggio), Jessye Norman (Giulietta), José Carreras (Edoardo de Sanval ), The Ambrosian Singers (Chorus), Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Vincenzo Sardinero (Gasparo Antonio della Rocca), Wladimiro Ganzarolli (Baron de Kelbar), Ingvar Wixell (Chevalier Belfiore), William Elvin (Delmonte), Fiorenza Cossotto (Soprano), Riccardo Cassinelli (Comte Ivrea )

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, The Ambrosian Singers, Lamberto Gardelli.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Brandenburg No. 3 and Musical Offering: Trio Sonata in C minor.

And now: Brandenburg No. 5.


----------



## Judith

Today, been listening to

Tchaikovsky 2nd piano concerto
Stephen Hough
Minnesota Orchestra 
Conducted by Osmo Vanska

Prefer this one to the 1st even though they are both beautiful. Probably because 1st is very popular.

Haydn Piano Concertos 4, 3 and 11
Leif Ove Andsnes
Norwegian Chamber Orchestra 

Forgot I had this CD until I spotted it in my collection and realised it hadn't been played.

Vivaldi Four Seasons
Joshua Bell
ASMF

Seeing them perform this live in New Year

Well, what can I say about this one. Beautifully performed and right tempo. ( Not like one I heard recently by Nigel Kennedy and Berlin Philharmonic where they sounded like they had a train to catch)


----------



## Sonata

I'm starting another composer-in-focus project, and for this time I went with Franz Schubert. I've listened to many of his works but never have I really followed him in depth. To start with, I listened to the first two symphonies last night.


----------



## pmsummer

FANTASIAS FOR THE VIOLS
_1680_
*Henry Purcell*
Hespèrion XX
Jordi Savall - director, dessus de viole
_
Astrée Naïve_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Got the sheet music in the mail today. I'm gonna try this myself!


----------



## Guest

Stravinsky - Haitink

Firebird ( complete) and Scherzo à la Russe
This recording is a beauty.


----------



## bharbeke

"Let me turn things over to the great Itzhak Perlman, who, I have just been informed, plays the violin." -Steve Martin, _Fantasia 2000_

Beethoven: Violin Concerto (Perlman, Giulini, Philharmonia Orchestra)

The last cadenza in the first movement and the entire section in the third movement from about 7:30 to the end are incredible.

Bruch: Scottish Fantasy (Perlman, Mehta, Israel Philharmonic)

The violin player you have really makes a difference when there's a violin solo part. This piece jumped from my lowest rating to my highest. The violin playing is outstanding throughout, and that harp in the second movement was also quite lovely. There is a resolution at about 4:40 in the 3rd movement that gave me that great hair-standing-on-end and chills feeling. What must it have been like to be in the room or recording booth hearing this amazing music being produced!


----------



## Guest

Horowitz "the last romantic"


----------



## Taplow

Williams - Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> EL CANCIONERO DE LA COLOMBINA
> Música en el tiempo de Cristóbal Colón, 1451-1506
> Hespèrion XX
> *Jordi Savall* - director
> _
> Astrée_


Don't tell me I have to buy this one by Arianna's dad too?:lol:


----------



## Joe B

Listened to this on today's commute:


















*Program:* Violin Sonata #1, Violin Sonata #2, Sonata Espanola, La Oracion del Torero, Homenaje a Navarra
*Performers:* Betul Soykan (violin), Anatoly Sheludyakov (piano)
*Composer:* Joaquin Turina
*Recording:* Ramsey Concert Hall, University of Georgia Performing Arts Center on Dec. 2014
*CD* (DDD--1/8/16)
*Label:* Centaur


----------



## bharbeke

Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto No. 5 "Egyptian" (Jean-Yves Thibaudet, Charles Dutoit, L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande)

This was a nice change after a lot of Beethoven and similar composers. Thibaudet and the orchestra sound marvelous, and the whole work is a triumph of human artistic expression.

Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 (Paavo Berglund, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra)

I enjoyed this one a lot, more than I expected to.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Piano Concerto No. 1*

This is my latest acquisition. I have the Gilels recordings, but they haven't grabbed me like this one does. In fact, I'm relistening to this for a second time today. I'll have to dig out Gilels later and compare them.

[Update: I heard Gilels. Jochum's conducting is too laid back. I still prefer Fleischer/Szell.]


----------



## pmsummer

EL CANÇONER DEL DUC DE CALABRIA
_1526-1554_
La Capella Reial de Catalunya
*Jordi Savall* - director
_
Astrée_


----------



## bharbeke

Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto No. 2 (Thibaudet, Dutoit, L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande)

This concerto is just as good as their version of the fifth (namely, exemplary in every respect).


----------



## Guest

No. 4-7 from this rare 2-disc set I bought today. Szidon has a huge range of touch, from poetic and mysterious to ferociously intense. Good sound, if a little steely in the fortissimo passages.


----------



## senza sordino

Biber Rosary Sonatas









Bach Violin Concerti, double in Dm (the famous one), Am, E major and Dm for two violins (another one, possibly an arrangement by Bach from a prior piece now lost)









Bach Orchestral Suites, I love this music. Good CD too.









Mozart String Quartets 17 Hunt and 19 Dissonance 









Beethoven Symphonies no 2&4, the overlooked ones


----------



## Joe B

*Program:* String Quartets #1 & #2
*Performers:* Arianna String Quartet
*Composer:* Leo Janacek
*Recording:* Recorded at Lee Theater, Touhill Performing Arts Center, St. Louis, Missouri June 1-5, 2009
*CD* (DDD--3/5/13)
*Label:* Centaur Records, Inc.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Borresen: Symphonies 1-3


















Three very fine symphonies, full of energy, with sparkling moments. The slow movements from the symphonies 1 and 2 were especially gorgeous.


----------



## pmsummer

Barbebleu said:


> Don't tell me I have to buy this one by Arianna's dad too?:lol:


This disc? Absolutely!


----------



## Janspe

*P. Hindemith: Violin Concerto*
hr-Sinfonieorchester, led by Paavo Järvi
Frank Peter Zimmermann, violin









Every now and then I try dipping my toes into the pool of water that is Hindemith's music, but so far nothing he wrote that I've heard has managed to grab my attention in a way that would make me _crave_ for his music. That being said, the performance by Järvi/Zimmermann was thoroughly enjoyable, and I think I'll return to it one day.


----------



## Joe B

*Program:* Symphony #3, Partita for Flute, Violin and Strings, Out of the Cradle, Invocation and Dance
*Orchestra:* Seattle Symphony Orchestra
*Conductor:* Gerard Schwarz
*Composer:* Paul Creston
*CD* (DDD--12/11/92)
*Label:* Delos


----------



## Janspe

*J. Sibelius: String Quartet in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces intimae"*
Tetzlaff Quartet









This quartet is a really, _really_ elusive piece. It feels like a warning of the depression and anxiety of the 4th symphony that was to come soon afterwards - my favourite symphony by him, by the way! I think this is very important music and can't really put my finger on the reason why. An interesting experience.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano sonatas OP.10*OP.13
Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Pugg

​
*Clementi* : Stefan Irmer piano.
Wonderful music.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony 8.
Rafael Kubelick conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​ *Mendelssohn* :Symphony No.1/ Octet in E flat,
L.S.O Claudio Abbado.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini*: La Donna del Lago.

Katia Ricciarelli (Elena), Lucia Valentini-Terrani (Malcolm), Dalmacio Gonzalez (Uberto/Giacomo), Dano Raffanti (Rodrigo di Dhu), Samuel Ramey (Douglas d'Angus), Cecilia Valdenassi (Albina), Oslavio Di Credico (Serano), Antonio D' Uva (Bertram)

Prague Philharmonic Chorus & Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Maurizio Pollini.


----------



## Guest

Mozart symphony No. 40 - 32 & 38


----------



## Granate

*Domingo/Price operas - I*









Verdi
_*Il trovatore*_
*Mario del Monaco, Renata Tebaldi, Ugo Savarese, Giulietta Simionato, Giorgio Tozzi, Athos Cesarini, Antonio Balbi, Luisa Maragliano*
Coro del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino
Orchestre du Grand Théâtre de Genève
*Alberto Erede
Decca (1956/1996 Reissue Edition)*









Verdi
_*Il trovatore*_
*Plácido Domingo, Leontyne Price, Sherrill Milnes, Fiorenza Cossotto, Bonaldo Giaiotti, Elizabeth Bainbridge, Ryland Davies, Stanley Riley, Neilson Taylor*
Ambrosian Opera Chorus
New Philharmonia Orchestra
*Zubin Mehta
Sony Classical (1970/2013 Remastered Edition)*

_I have to admit that I listened to the Erede Trovatore in the middle of a flu, and the only thing it made me have was a headache. The very early stereo recording does not balance the voices as every other engineer did from the early 60s. The voices are in stereo but the ambience is like caged in a tin can. Great voice performances by Tozzi and Tebaldi.

In the bright Mehta release for Sony, it's interesting to hear Azuzena and her son Manrico in such similar voices. Cossotto and Domingo sound like mother and son. The deeper and lower voices go for Leontyne Price and Robert Merrill. Price is no young Leonora but she is perfectly capable to cope with all the hard sections of the role. Mehta and the Philharmonia also deserve their applause for the brisk and dramatic orchestral sound._

The Mehta recording is my new stereo reference for this opera, on par with the Karajan/Callas/di Stefano.


----------



## Granate

*Domingo/Price operas - II*










Gluck
_*Orfeo ed Euridice*_
*Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Gundula Janowitz, Eda Moser*
Münchener Bach-Orchester und Chor
*Karl Richter
Deutsche Grammophon (1968/1998 Remastered Edition)*









Verdi
_*La Forza del Destino*_
*Plácido Domingo, Leontyne Price, Sherrill Milnes, Fiorenza Cossotto, Bonaldo Giaotti, Gabriel Bacquier, Michel Séléchal, Kurt Moll, *
John Alldis Choir
London Symphony Orchestra
*James Levine
Sony Classical (1977/2015 Reissue Edition)*

_In the OEE, Fischer-Dieskau commands with a solid Orfeo, but I wondered where Janowitz was. I couldn't recognize her voice. Either a role in Italian does not suit her voice and abilities, or she sung too low here. I usually hear more chorus than the two main characters. It's not than I'm an expert in the opera at all, but I'm searching for a reference and I really like those two singers. But turns out that I still have to get what Orfeo ed Euridice is about.

In the 1977 Forza del Destino by Levine with Domingo and Price, I sadly pass the tracks and nothing seems to excite me. Price in 77 sounds already too Flagstad for the role of Leonora. Domingo is a good Don Alvaro but nothing like his work with Freni in EMI. The LSO under Levine is like it's not there. I didn't even go further than Act II._


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Gustav Mahler* - Das Lied von der Erde, performed by Ben Heppner, Waltraud Meier and the Bavaria Radio Orchestra under Lorin Maazel.


----------



## Granate

*Domingo/Price operas - III*










Verdi
_*Aida*_ Live recording
*Maria Callas, Mario del Monaco, Oralia Domínguez, Giuseppe Taddei, Roberto Silva, Ignacio Ruffino, Carlos Sagarminaga, Rosita Rodríguez*
Orquesta y Coro del Palacio de Bellas Artes, México DF
*Oliviero de Fabritis
Myto (1951/2013 Reissue Edition)*









Verdi
_*Aida*_
*Leontyne Price, Plácido Domingo, Grace Bumbry, Sherrill Milnes, Ruggero Raimondi, Hans Sotin, Bruce Brewer, Joyce Mathis*
John Alldis Choir
London Symphony Orchestra
*Erich Leinsdorf
Sony Classical (1970/2013 Reissue Edition)*

_The Live 51 Callas Aida is a solid concert with Domínguez being up to the standards of Mario and Maria. Maria sounds here maybe a bit inmature for the role. She could do a high C but the rest was pretty normal *(always, in her standards)*. Giuseppe Taddei achieves a thrilling duet with Callas in Act III. Stage drama.

In the Leinsdorf Aida, the cast is ok. I have not even finished Act I because I wasn't feeling that either Price or Domingo were beating their own records in Muti or Solti._

Karajan and Solti for Decca are still my favourites (Honor mention to Muti Warner).


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*: French Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV812-817

Murray Perahia (piano)


----------



## Polyphemus

Yummy Music to relax to preferably with a glass of vino.


----------



## sbmonty

Schubert: SQ No. 15, D. 887


----------



## Guest

Geminiani 6 concerti grossi


----------



## chord

La Folia - Jordi Savall


----------



## elgar's ghost

Wolfie's final opera and Puccini's three 60-minute beauties for me today. As there is no mention of the performers on the front cover of the Mozart recording I have included them below.

_La clemenza di Tito_ - 'opera seria' in two acts K.621 [Libretto: C. Mazzolà, after P. Metastasio] (1791)

Tito - Stuart Burrows
Vitellia - Janet Baker
Servilia - Lucia Popp
Sesto - Yvonne Minton
Annio - Frederica von Stade
Publio - Robert Lloyd

Chorus and Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden/Sir Colin Davis










_Il tabarro_ - opera in one act [Libretto: G. Adami] (1915-16)
_Suor Angelica_ - opera in one act [Libretto: G. Forzano] (1917)
_Gianni Schicchi_ - comic opera in one act [Libretto: G. Forzano] (1917-18)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor"
Boston Symphony Orchestra Erich Leinsdorf (conductor)
[Recording: 1972, Boston]


----------



## Sonata

*Richard Strauss DIE FRAU OHNE SCHATTEN*

Conducted by Sawallisch


----------



## Pugg

*Sibelius*: Symphony no 2
Herbert von Karajan conducting.
Vinyl edition.


----------



## Vasks

*J. P. E. Hartmann - Overture to "Yrsa" (Dausgaard/dacapo)
Nielsen - Symphony #3 (Leaper/Naxos)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Shostakovich*: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F major, Op. 102
Dmitri Shostakovich Jr (piano)
Maxim Shostakovich

Chamber Symphony No. 5 for Strings in A flat major, Op. 118a (orch.Barshai)

Yuli Turovsky
I Musici de Montreal


----------



## Granate

*Donizetti's Lammermoors - I*










Donizetti
_*Lucia di Lammermoor*_
*Anna Moffo, Carlo Bergonzi, Mario Sereni, Ezio Flagello, Pierre Duval, Corinna Vozza, Vittorio Pandano*
Coro e Orchestra della RCA Italiana
*Georges Prêtre
Sony Classical (1965/2015 Reissue Edition)*









Donizetti
_*Lucia di Lammermoor*_
*Joan Sutherland, Luciano Pavarotti, Sherrill Milnes, Nicolai Ghiaurov, Ryland Davies, Huguette Tourangeau, Pier Francesco Poli*
Orchestra and Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden
*Richard Bonynge
Decca (1971/2011 Reissue Edition)*

Moving on in the search for Stereo references for Operas I know (Callas is very hard to beat), two different Lucias fight against each other. This was a one horse race.

_In *Prêtre/Moffo,* there's fine conducting, with a solid male cast (Bergonzi as Edgardo) and Moffo's Lucia manages to reach the high notes and all the details, but her "global" role throughout the opera doesn't leave a mark on me.

Then comes the *Bonynge/Sutherland* and Pavarotti too.
It's obvious that Sutherland becomes Lucia here. She sounds as natural as her first Traviata. But this is not only Sutherland: it's Pavarotti in some way but it's mostly Milnes and Ghiaurov. Very strong supporting cast. It has special effects too, like the storm in the beginning of Act III. It's more theatrical, but after a second listen, this becomes a stereo reference._


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini*: Beatrice di Tenda

Dame Joan Sutherland (Beatrice di Tenda), Josephine Veasey (Agnese), Luciano Pavarotti (Orombello), Cornelius Opthof (Filippo Maria Visconti), Joseph Ward (Anichino/Rizzardo)

London Symphony Orchestra, Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Richard Bonynge.


----------



## Granate

*Donizetti's Lammermoors - II*










Donizetti
_*Lucia di Lammermoor*_
*Maria Callas, Ferruccio Tagliavini, Piero Cappuccilli, Bernard Ladysdz, Leonard del Ferro Margreta Elkins, Renzo Casellato*
Philharmonia Orchestra and Chorus
*Tullio Serafin
Warner Classics (1959/2014 Remastered Edition)*









Donizetti
_*Lucia di Lammermoor*_ Live recording
*Maria Callas, Giuseppe di Stefano, Rolando Panerai, Nicola Zaccaria, Giuseppe Zampieri, Luisa Villa, Mario Carlin*
Coro del Teatro alla Scala de Milano
RIAS Sinfonie Orchester
*Herbert von Karajan
Warner Classics (1955/1997 Remastered Edition)*

_These two Callas Lucias are very different between each other. Talking about the stereo remake, it shows how important was a good supporting cast and the effort that the title role requires. None of them are achieved in the 1959 recording. Callas is still Lucia and gives a darker tone, although restrained. Tagliavini makes an odd Edgardo. Cappuccilli is ok as Enrico. Nothing else. Disappointing.

The thrilling live recording from 1955 finds Callas in superb shape and dramatic abilities, supported by Giuseppe di Stefano and Rolando Panerai in a group of three that can hardly be beaten. If it wasn't for the clapping, this would be the best Lucia, but I stick with the studio 1953._

I've heard the "Il dolce suono" from the 2017 remaster (from September 15 on Spotify) and sounds extremelly clean but a bit metalic). It makes me want to buy it.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Symphony No. 40


----------



## bharbeke

Bach: Mass in B Minor (Herreweghe, Orchestra of Collegium Vocale)

Starting at the Gloria in excelsis, this recording kicks into high gear and is full of lovely singing and playing. The flute and other instruments are in fine form, and the harpsichord is thankfully absent here in favor of a subtle organ. This joins the Klemperer version as one of my favorite Masses in B Minor.


----------



## Guest

Dutilleux

Le Loup - Métaboles - Timbres espace mouvement ou la nuit étoilée


----------



## hpowders

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Piano Sonatas Nos.15-18
> Ronald Brautigam (Fortepiano)*
> 
> Divine music performed sublimely by Brautigam on Fortepiano.
> 
> A beautiful way to close the night.


Oh wow! I just bought the entire Brautigam set yesterday!! I will simply double up on the rent payment next month! 

I have his entire Beethoven fortepiano sonata set and was very impressed with it.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

A selection of Schubert lieder, performed by Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau accompaniel by Gerald Moore. The current one is _Du bist die Ruh' _









Since my moving to Germany in January of this year, the German language has turned for me from an aesthetic object to a somewhat mundane and prosaic one (and I have not listened to DFD since then). This lieder collection reminds me once again of just how transcendently beautiful the language can be :angel:


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:

















*
Program:* Requiem, Ave verum Corpus, Tantum ergo, Ave Maria, Maris, Mater gratiae, Cantique de Jean Racine, Messe Basse
*Performers: *The Cambridge Singers and Members of the City of London Sinfonia
*Conductor:* John Rutter
*Composer:* Gabriel Faure
*CD* (DDD--9/14/10)
*Label:* Collegium Records


----------



## MusicSybarite

Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé


----------



## Itullian




----------



## bharbeke

Brahms: Symphonies 2 and 3 (Bernstein, Vienna Philharmonic)

This is a cycle that is solid and enjoyable. No. 2 would be amazing if it were about 10 minutes shorter. Bernstein and the VPO do stellar work, but it is Brahms himself that keeps the symphony from earning my highest rating.


----------



## pmsummer

TONOS HUMANOS
*José Marín*, 1618-1699
Montserrat Figueras - soprano
Rolf Lislevand - baroque guitar
Arianna Savall, Pedro Estevan, Adela Gonzalez-Campa
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel Keyboard Suites*


----------



## pmsummer

TRIO SONATAS
Jan Dismas Zelenka
_Heinz Holliger_ - oboe
Maurice Bourgue - oboe
Thomas Zehetmair - violin
Klaus Thunemann - bassoon
Klaus Stoll - double-bass
Jonathan Rubin - lute
Christiane Jaccottet - harpsichord
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Guest

The postman brought me two goodies today.

I started with No. 15 from this 7-disc set. Superb playing--intense yet lyrical, with excellent close-mic'd sound.










Then I moved on to this replacement of a scratched copy. I love her playing. It's so full of life and spontaneity. Superb sound. Also close mic'd but not airless. The cover looks like an ECM type, but it's on the Accentus Music label.


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Piano concertos Nr. 11 & 20
(Alexander Schneider / 1957)


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Pugg

​
*Sibelius*: Symphony 2
V.P Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann*: Symphony no 3 et al.
Philharmonia orchestra / Riccardo Muti.
Vinyl edition


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss:* Vier letzte Lieder
_Renée Fleming_ (soprano)

Houston Symphony Orchestra, Christoph Eschenbac


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel, Debussy, Fauré *- String Quartets.

_Quatuor Ebène_


----------



## Ingélou

On YouTube: 
*Beethoven - Piano Concerto, No. 5 (on Period Instruments)*





:angel: *Simply gorgeous! *


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> TONOS HUMANOS
> *José Marín*, 1618-1699
> Montserrat Figueras - soprano
> Rolf Lislevand - baroque guitar
> Arianna Savall, Pedro Estevan, Adela Gonzalez-Campa
> _
> Alia Vox_


You are going to have me in the divorce court PM if I buy any more stuff from the Savall family on your recommendation!:lol:


----------



## Barbebleu

Lucia Popp and Wolfgang Sawallisch doing Richard Strauss songs. Delightful.


----------



## Merl

Still a truly lovely set. The one thing that sets this cycle high above many of its rivals is the glorious playing of the Staatskapelle Dresden. How gloriously shineth symphonies 2&4! This still sounds like a cycle played by an orchestra totally in committed to each other and really enjoying themselves. The way the violins dance in the 1st movement of the 2nd Symphony is just joyful.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizet*: Carmen

_Tatiana Troyanos (Carmen), Plácido Domingo (Don José), Kiri Te Kanawa (Micaëla),_ José van Dam (Escamillo), Norma Burrowes (Frasquita), Jane Berbié (Mercédès), Thomas Allen (Moralès)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, _Sir Georg Solti_


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Bizet*: Carmen
> 
> _Tatiana Troyanos (Carmen), Plácido Domingo (Don José), Kiri Te Kanawa (Micaëla),_ José van Dam (Escamillo), Norma Burrowes (Frasquita), Jane Berbié (Mercédès), Thomas Allen (Moralès)
> 
> London Philharmonic Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, _Sir Georg Solti_


One of my favorite operas and recordings.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*: Goldberg Variations 
David Jalbert


----------



## Guest

Mozart,after a long wait....
I am not fond of the fortepiano,these recordings are just very fine and much more appreciated by me than the Uchida recordings.(just my opinion)
Zacharias,Uchida,Eschenbach,Lilli Kraus,Brendel,Pires, de Larrocha and now Ingrid haebler wichI I used to have on LP,glad to have them back.
Pianosonatas 1,2,3,4,5 & 6 variations KV 180/173c


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two more works for the theatre today - it's been a very long time since I've had an opera binge like this. :lol:

_Elektra_ - opera in one act op.58 [Libretto H. von Hofmannsthal] (1906-08):










_The Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh and the Maiden Fevroniya_ - opera in four acts [Libretto: V.I. Bel'sky] (1899-1900)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Liederkreis, Op. 24

Dichterliebe, Op. 48
Belsazar, Op. 57
Abends am Strand, Op. 45 No. 3
Die beiden Grenadiere, Op. 49 No. 1
Dein Angesicht, Op. 127 No. 2
Lehn deine Wang' Op. 142 No. 2
Es leuchtet meine Liebe, Op. 127 No. 3
Mein Wagen rollet langsam, Op. 142 No. 4

Ian Bostridge (tenor), Julius Drake (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*: Flute Concerto RV427
Cello Concerto for piccolo cello, strings & continuo in G major RV 414
Flute Concertos (6), Op. 10

Jean-Pierre Rampal (flute)

I Solisti Veneti, Claudio Scimone


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach* : Piano concertos / BWV1052 / BWV1055/ BWV1056

Maria Joao Pirès (piano)

Fondation Gulbenkian de Lisbonne, Michel Corboz


----------



## Vasks

*Telemann - Harpsichord Overture #5 (Hoeren/cpo)
Buxtehude - Cantata: Gen Himmel zu dem Vater mein (Coin/Astree)
J. S. Bach - Trio Sonata #2 (Lecaudey/Pavane)
H. I. F. Biber - Passacaglia in G minor [aka Rosary Sonata #16] (Lautenbacher/Vox)
Handel - Concerto grosso, Op. 3, No. 5 (Rolla/Hungaraton)*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sir Malcolm Arnold: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2
Andrew Penny & the National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland *

Revisiting a a pair of works I haven't heard in a while.

Vernon Handley tends to be my first choice for Arnold's Symphonies but these performances are also phenomenal. The Second Symphony particularly stands out with an excellent Third Movement Lento.

Excellent both in terms of Composition and Orchestration, the Orchestra seize upon the music with superb results.

*Previously: Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 40 & 41
Sir Charles Mackerras & the Scottish Chamber Orchestra *

An energetic performance by the SCO, with an intimate atmosphere thanks to the recording and mix. The performances are excellent indeed, a fair balance between HIP and modern.

The only Symphony Cycle I have of Mozart's is Pinnock with the English Consort (which I really enjoy) and loose recordings by Klemperer, Beecham, Furtwängler and Szell amongst others.

Listening to Mackerras here is tempting me to look into his Cycle with the Prague Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## WVdave

Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony ‎- Marche Slave - A Festival of Russian Music
RCA Victrola ‎- VICS-1068, Vinyl, LP, Stereo, US, 1960.

This a very good sounding album. I sense a deep dive into Reiner's pre-Chicago days in Pittsburgh in my near future.


----------



## Barbebleu

The second of Beethoven's "Rasumovsky" quartets played by the Amadeus Quartet. Nice.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Fibich - String quartets 1 & 2


----------



## Janspe

*K. Stockhausen: Gruppen for three orchestras*
Berliner Philharmoniker, led by Claudio Abbado, Friedrich Goldmann and Marcus Creed









This piece comes up in modern music discussions quite often, so I decided that it's time to get to know it.


----------



## Janspe

*L. van Beethoven: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 36*
Berliner Philharmoniker, led by Herbert von Karajan









The 2nd is probably my least favourite of Beethoven's symphonies - but that doesn't mean that I don't enjoy listening to it anyway! I love the first and fourth movements the most, but all in all it's a solid work in its entirety. The next one in the cycle is of course a whole different matter entirely...


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:










*Program:* Symphony #2
*Performers:* Concertgebouw Orchestra
*Conductor:* Vladimir Ashkenazy
*Composer:* Sergei Rachmaninoff
*Recorded:* Lieu d'Enregistrement, Ort der Tonaufinahme, Amsterdam, Sept. 1981
*CD* (DDD--1982)
*Label:* Londan/Decca


----------



## Guest

No.26 and 27 today.


----------



## Guest

Sonatas 8-10.


----------



## Joe B

In the player now:










*Program:* Symphony #3, "Youth" Symphony
*Performers:* Concertgebouw Orchestra
*Conductor:* Vladimir Ashkenazy
*Composer:* Sergei Rachmaninoff
*Recorded:* Lieu d'Enregistrement, Ort der Tonaufinahme, Amsterdam, Aug. 1982
*CD* (DDD--1983)
*Label:* Londan/Decca


----------



## pmsummer

PRAE BACH TORIOUS
_Landmarks in the German Choral Tradition_
*Michael Preatorious
Johann Sebastian Bach*
Huelgas Ensemble
Paul Van Nevel - director
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Chausson: Piano Quartet, opus 30. Performed by Les Musiciens Harmonia Mundi France lp


----------



## starthrower




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart/ Brahms*: Clarinet Quartets,
Berlin Soloist.


----------



## Guest

Sony claims this LP derives from the original analog backup tapes. I can't find conclusive proof that those tapes fed the cutting head, but I'll take it on faith that they did. Regardless, it's sounds much warmer than the CD.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Sony claims this LP derives from the original analog backup tapes. I can't find conclusive proof that those tapes fed the cutting head, but I'll take it on faith that they did. Regardless, it's sounds much warmer than the CD.


Did you see this one?

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Sony/88843014882


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Septet in E flat major, Op. 20/ *Mozart*: Horn Quintet in E flat, K407

Radovan Vlatkovic (horn)

Berlin Soloists


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







*Vivaldi:* Famous Flute Concerto


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Did you see this one?
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Sony/88843014882


Yes, but I'm not that big of a fan!


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*: Symphony no. 9.
Giulini, Chicago SO.

*Vinyl edition. *


----------



## senza sordino

I just finished a non classical listening project, and that's inspired me to do the same for classical music. So I'm going to listen to about 25 CDs for each theme. I'm in the middle of listening to some Germanic music.

Mozart Sinfonia Concertante and Concertone for two violins. The entrance of the violin and viola in the Sinfonia Concertante is sublime isn't it?









Mendelssohn violin concerto and octet. I had the opportunity to play three movements of the octet with seven other string players a couple of months ago - what a thrilling experience. Being in Eb means there are fewer open strings played, it changes the quality of tones produced, different overtones, its lush and warm. Gorgeous music. 









Brahms Serenades 1&2. A terrific recording.









Brahms violin sonatas. I bought the sheet music of the second Sonata, the A major. I should stop procrastinating and start learning it









Mahler Symphony no 5. A colleague came into my classroom and she said she really liked this music. What's not to like.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming*: Bel Canto.
:angel:


----------



## Taplow

senza sordino said:


> Brahms violin sonatas. I bought the sheet music of the second Sonata, the A major. I should stop procrastinating and start learning it


I should do the same, or at least add it to the list of pieces I am only half-heartedly practising currently.

Taplow (aka _con sordino_, since I live in a small apartment)


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 5


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gounod*: Mireille

Mirella Freni (Mireille), Alain Vanzo (Vincent), José Van Dam (Ourrias), Gabriel Bacquier (Maître Ramon), Jane Rhodes (Taven), Christine Barbaux (Vincenette), Marc Vento (Ambroise)

Orchestre et Choeurs du Capitole de Toulouse, Michel Plasson


----------



## Guest

Mozart CD2 en Schubert pianosonatas (vinyl)


----------



## Granate

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Bizet*: Carmen
> 
> _Tatiana Troyanos (Carmen), Plácido Domingo (Don José), Kiri Te Kanawa (Micaëla),_ José van Dam (Escamillo), Norma Burrowes (Frasquita), Jane Berbié (Mercédès), Thomas Allen (Moralès)
> 
> London Philharmonic Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, _Sir Georg Solti_












*Corrida de toros en un pueblo*
Francisco de Goya

Not something that makes me proud of my country. What should I say.


----------



## Granate

*Anton Bruckner and the Chicago Symphony: Solti vs Barenboim*










Bruckner
_*Symphonies 1-9*_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
*Daniel Barenboim
Deutsche Grammophon (1973-1981/2011 Reissue Edition)*









Bruckner
_*Symphonies 1-9*_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
*Georg Solti
Decca (1976-1986/1996 Issue Edition)*

I thought that after the operas, I should check out again all Chicago recordings for Bruckner, that's to say, the Barenboim and Solti Cycles. Only them. And to my surprise. I really enjoyed them. I realised, before publishing my Bruckner Cycle survey, that the Chicago Symphony, with their brass weight and dry strings, also can have a say in the discography. Even if I wrote down all my notes about each recording, this is my general summary:

1- Solti
2- Barenboim/Solti (neither of them are good)
3- Barenboim (Solti is more restrained but Barenboim's has no wonder)
4- Barenboim (all the way, and Solti is good too)
5- Solti (sound quality and polished strings)
6- Solti (the same qualities are more convincing. Barenboim flops a little)
7- Barenboim (solid and terrific conducting; Solti signs his weakest performance of the cycle)
8- Barenboim (same conducting qualities)
9- Solti (fantastic and polished Feierlich; Barenboim is not so intense but conducts wonderfully)

More details on a new thread I opened in Orchestral Music.


----------



## Marinera

Granate said:


> *Corrida de toros en un pueblo*
> Francisco de Goya
> 
> Not something that makes me proud of my country. What should I say.


Good picture though


----------



## MattB

*Anders Miolin* - _DEBUSSY: 2 Arabesques / Preludes (selections) / Pour l'egyptienne
_


----------



## Pugg

​
Haydn: Symphonies 13*14*15*16

Philharmonia Hungarica, Antal Dorati


----------



## Guest

Alicia de Larrocha, without any doubt one of my favorite Pianists


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms*: Händel-Variationen op. 24; Intermezzi op. 119


----------



## elgar's ghost

Another couple of operas for me today - both light-hearted this time. 

_Falstaff_ - opera in three acts [Libretto: A. Boito] (1889-92 - rev. 1893 and 1894):










_Die lustige Witwe_ - operetta in three acts [Libretto: V. Léon/L. Stein] (1904-05):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Braunfels*: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 60/ String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 61

Auryn Quartet.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Pugg said:


> ​*Mozart/ Brahms*: Clarinet Quartets,
> Berlin Soloist.


Can't get any better than these two marvelous chamber works with clarinet.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Pugg said:


> *Mahler*: Symphony no. 9.
> Giulini, Chicago SO.
> 
> *Vinyl edition. *


I have this lp album as well. One of my favorite Mahler Ninths. A tad below the interpretations of Klemperer, Walter and Barbirolli I feel.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Victor Herbert*: Works for Cello & Strings 
Maximilian Hornung (cello)

Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim, Sebastian Tewinkel


----------



## sbmonty

No. 5


----------



## Vasks

*Locatelli - Introduttioni teatrali Op. 4, No. 5 (Kapp/essay)
Platti - Cello Sonata in D minor (Ensemble Cordia/Brilliant)
Corselli - Hasta aqui, Dios amante from "Cantata de Soprano Solo para Reyes" (Rial/Glossa)
Croce - Madrigals: Incanto della Schiava & O, gramo Pantalon (I Fagiolini/Chandos)
Facco - Concerto in A, Op. 1, No. 5 (L'arte dell'arco/Deutsche Harmonia Mundi)*


----------



## Pugg

*Donizetti*: Gemma Di Vergy

Montserrat Caballé (Gemma), Natalya Chudy (Ida), Luis Lima (Tamas), Louis Quilico (Conte di Vergy), Paul Plishka (Guido)

Schola Cantorum, New York Opera Orchestra, Eve Queler.


----------



## Marinera

Very soothing.*Michel Landrum* - the selection of mostly little-known *Nocturnes* by various composers.


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven: Symphony No. 1 (Barry Wordsworth, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra)

This comes from the Beethoven Bigger Box by Bach Guild. This is the only recording I have heard by Wordsworth to date, but what an introduction! He brings forth the best from the RPO and delivers an outstanding Beethoven symphony. Recommended!


----------



## Robert Gamble

Bruckner No. 2


----------



## Guest

elgars ghost said:


> Another couple of operas for me today - both light-hearted this time.
> 
> _Falstaff_ - opera in three acts [Libretto: A. Boito] (1889-92 - rev. 1893 and 1894):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Die lustige Witwe_ - operetta in three acts [Libretto: V. Léon/L. Stein] (1904-05):


Die lustige Witwe,great recording,great fun.


----------



## Guest

Haydn67 said:


> I have this lp album as well. One of my favorite Mahler Ninths. A tad below the interpretations of Klemperer, Walter and Barbirolli I feel.


I like this recording very much along with the two Karajan recordings:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Haydn67 said:


> I have this lp album as well. One of my favorite Mahler Ninths. A tad below the interpretations of Klemperer, Walter and Barbirolli I feel.


I like this recording very much .The remastered version is so much better,less artificial:tiphat:


----------



## Merl

Had this one a long time but rarely played it. The First Symphony doesn't really go anywhere but I like the 4th.


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 (Barenboim, Staatskapelle Berlin)

I don't have a whole lot to say about this one. It just sounds great!


----------



## Guest

Schönberg suite Op.29 - Ode to Napoleon Op.41 - Phantasy, for violin with piano accompaniment Op. 47


----------



## ldiat




----------



## drnlaw

Frank Bridge: The Sea


----------



## drnlaw

Copland, Symphony No. 3

Love the expansion of _Fanfare for the Common Man_ to close out the piece.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Raff #2 and 4 Shakespeare Preludes


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

First hearing of these pieces. I like Telemann and I like Paolo Pandolfo. I'd have a beer/bier with them both! It's a pretty new album and it's charming and enchanting


----------



## drnlaw

Dvorak Symphony No. 3, Kubelik, BPO.


----------



## drnlaw

Traverso said:


> I like this recording very much along with the two Karajan recordings:tiphat:


Yep. The second of the two Karajan recordings is my favorite of all the 9ths that I have heard. Absolutely exquisite!


----------



## drnlaw

Merl said:


> Had this one a long time but rarely played it. The First Symphony doesn't really go anywhere but I like the 4th.


Most of his stuff doesn't go anywhere, IMO, but the 4th comes the closest to being great music.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Nice relaxing music while doing nothing.


----------



## jim prideaux

Wand and the NDR SO performing Beethoven's 1st and 6th Symphonies.


----------



## Judith

Nice relaxing music

Stephen Hough
French Album


----------



## DavidA

Mozart Piano concerto 27 Horzowski / Toscanini

Brahms Piano concerto 1 Angelich / Javi


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven: Piano Concertos (Barenboim, Staatskapelle Berlin)

I remarked earlier on a couple of these. Be it known that these are live recordings with applause at the end.

Barenboim & Co. are outstanding on 1, 3, and 4, and they are still good on the other two. I was ready to applaud at the end of the 1st movement of No. 3, a testament to both the length of the movement and the skill of the players.


----------



## MusicSybarite

*Novák - Lady Godiva, Toman and the Wood Nymph, De Profundis*










*Holst - Ode to Death*










*Delius - Sea Drift*










Paderewski - Piano concerto in A minor


----------



## bharbeke

New-to-me Bach: Violin Partita No. 3 (Christian Tetzlaff)

He has great tone on the violin, which is extremely important for a solo performance. The partita itself is okay. Bach wisely made the prelude and gigue the best parts; get their attention and leave them with a smile are two major rules of public performance/speaking.


----------



## Janspe

*E. Rautavaara: Vincent*
Finnish National Opera Chorus and Orchestra, led by Fuat Manchurov
Jorma Hynninen in the title role of Vincent, info about the rest of the singers can be found here!









Not sure if I liked this one more or less than the previous Rautavaara opera I heard, _Thomas_, but out of the three I've gotten to know, _Kaivos_ remains my favourite. That being said, I enjoyed the work quite a bit! Jorma Hynninen continues to impress as a Rautavaara interpreter - he seems have sung most if not all of the title roles in this series of Ondine recordings.


----------



## pmsummer

ARS POETICA
_Concerto for Mixed Choir A Cappella_
*Tigran Mansurian*
Amerian Chamber Choir
Robert Mikeyan - conductor
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## senza sordino

.....................................


----------



## bharbeke

It was only the Loure part that I was not really digging. The other dance movements before the Gigue were much better, but they just did not reach out and grab me like the Gigue. I'd be open to hearing another version of the partita if you've got a recommendation.


----------



## pmsummer

DIMINUITO
_16th century madrigals, chansons, and instrumentals re-imagined_
*Rolf Lislevand* - lutes, vihela da mano, and direction
Anna Maria Friman - voice
Linn Andrea Fuglseth - voice
Giovanna Pessi - triple harp
Michael Behringer - clavichord, organ
Bjørn Kjellemyr - colascione, double-bass
Marco Ambrosini - nyckelharpa
Thor Harald Johnsen - chitarra battente, vihela da mano, lutes
David Mayoral - percussion
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## bharbeke

Filling in a Beethoven hole, I listened to Hochzeitslied (WoO 105, "Auf Freunde, singt dem Gott der Ehen"). The performers were Hermann Prey, Heinrich Schutz Kreis-Berlin, and Wolfgang Matkowitz. The song is short (about 90 seconds) but very sweet. They give lieder a good name!

Dvorak's New World Symphony, performed by Leonard Bernstein and the New York Philharmonic Orchestra, was an excellent performance. However, it was let down by the presence of a lot of distracting, extraneous noise. I could not tell if this was a live performance with the applause cut out or just an old 1960's recording that could not be cleaned up more than this. If you are one of those who can focus past audio imperfections, this really is a standout performance of the symphony, and I wish I could have been there to hear it in person.


----------



## Joe B

Got this last night and listened to it on my commute today.










I've got in playing on the home stereo now. Very dynamic music and recording. The car stereo couldn't do it justice.


----------



## Joe B

Now in the player:










*Program:* Stabat Mater, Concerto grosso, Fugue on the B-A-C-H Motif, Canciones de la muerte, De Profundis
*Performers:* Moscow Synodal Choir, Rusian National Orchestra
*Composed and Conducted* by Metropolitan Hilarion Alfeyev
*Format:* Hybrid SACD - DSD (4/14/15)
*Label:* PentaTone


----------



## Guest

No. 14 and 12 today. Still loving this set! I was pleased to read in the booklet that they record movements in complete takes without edits. That certainly adds to the live feeling their performances impart.


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven: String Quintet (reworking of Wind Octet Op. 103), Op. 4 (Zurich String Quintet)

This work starts out as your average string work, but it gets better and better in the next three movements. I'd recommend this work, especially if you already like the octet.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith




----------



## KenOC

bharbeke said:


> Beethoven: String Quintet (reworking of Wind Octet Op. 103), Op. 4 (Zurich String Quintet)
> 
> This work starts out as your average string work, but it gets better and better in the next three movements. I'd recommend this work, especially if you already like the octet.


Agree. The Octet gets all the play because of its instrumentation, but the quintet (a later work despite the opus numbers) is not just an arrangement, it's a rethinking. A most excellent piece.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Symphonies 39*40
Leonard Bernstein conducting.


----------



## Pugg

MusicSybarite said:


> *Novák - Lady Godiva, Toman and the Wood Nymph, De Profundis*
> 
> Paderewski - Piano concerto in A minor


One of the best from the whole piano concerto series.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*:
String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 5 in D major 'The Lark'
String Quartet, Op. 33 No. 1 in B minor
String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 1 in G major

Quatuor Ebène


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler*: Symphony 7

Concertgebouw orchestra/ Bernard Haitink.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruckner*: Mass No. 3 in F minor

Karita Mattila (soprano), Marjana Lipovsek (mezzo-soprano), Thomas Moser (tenor), Kurt Moll (bass)

Symphonieorchester und Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Sir Colin Davis.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini*: Manon Lescaut

Mirella Freni (Manon Lescaut), Luciano Pavarotti (Des Grieux), Dwayne Croft (Lescaut), Giuseppe Taddei (Geronte), Ramon Vargas (Edmondo), Cecilia Bartoli (Una voce sola)

Metropolitan Opera Orchestra, James Levine.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith




----------



## Janspe

A lot of *Berg*:
_Kammerkonzert_ for piano, violin and 13 wind instruments : Boulez/Uchida/Tetzlaff & Ensemble Intercontemporain
Violin Concerto : Abbado/Faust + Orchestra Mozart
String Quartet Op. 3 : Quatuor Diotima
_Lyrische Suite_ : Quatuor Diotima (with Marie-Nicole Lemieux singing the rarely included vocal part in the last movement)

Berg is such a great composer! Surely among my absolute favourites - there's an intense expressiveness in his work that I find totally unique. Sometimes people say that he's the true heir of Mahler's legacy, and I quite agree. Later today I will tackle Boulez' recording of _Wozzeck_...


----------



## jim prideaux

on what is very much a Friday morning where autumn is clearly beginning Brahms' Haydn Variations seems somehow appropriate-Abbado and the BPO.....


----------



## jim prideaux

.....and on to the 4th Symphony-again with Abbado and the BPO.


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Piano concerto Nr. 20 & 21 
(Eugene Ormandy / 1951)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff returns... again...*

Good morning TC from kind of overcast Albany! Didn't mean to be away again. Unfortunately, my old laptop suffered a baby related accident and could not be resuscitated nor could I really afford a new one for a little while. Anyways, I have returned and hopefully will not be away again!



I started off my listening session with the Beethoven and Mendelssohn Violin Concertos as played by Jascha Heifetz. Charles Munch conducted the Boston Symphony Orchestra. Tempos are good and the orchestra under Munch is top notch. Only niggle with the recording is there is a cough audible during a quiet passage in the middle movement of the Mendelssohn concerto.



Next, Tchaikovsky! The Piano Concerto No. 1 and the Symphony No. 4 (that would make a pretty good concert, to be honest!). In the Piano Concerto, Vladimir Ashkenazy played the piano and Lorin Maazel conducted the London Symphony Orchestra. I give this recording of the concerto pretty high marks. As for the Symphony No. 4, where Mr. Ashkenazy conducted the Philharmonia, I give only middling marks. It didn't do anything wrong just didn't do anything to stand out from the crowd.



I can't help myself when it comes to Mendelssohn. Sometimes I just want to listen to more! The Hebrides Overture and the Symphony No. 3 and No. 4 with Herbert von Karajan conducting the Berlin Philharmonic. This repertoire is right up Maestro Karajan's alley and he makes it shine. Good pacing and lively performances with his orchestra on this one.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Grieg*: String Quartet in G minor, Op. 27/ String Quartet No.2 in F major

Auryn Quartett


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss*; lieder
Lucia Popp.


----------



## Guest

Mozart pianosonatas Ingrid Haebler CD3


----------



## Pugg

*Bach*: Violin and double concertos
Grumiaux/ Krebbers/ Holliger


----------



## Vasks

_Season change today_

*Sowerby - Program Overture: Comes Autumn Time (Freeman/Cedille CD)
Panufnik - Autum Music (Horenstein/Unicorn-Kanchana CD)
Schwantner - Autumn Canticles (Western Arts Trio/Laurel LP)
Erb - Autumnmusic (Lane/Louisville LP)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wainwright*, Rufus: Prima Donna

Janis Kelly (Régine Saint Laurent), Kathryn Guthrie (Marie), Richard Morrison (Phillipe), Antonio Figueroa (André Le Tourner)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Jayce Ogren


----------



## Guest

Mozart symphonies 39,40


----------



## bharbeke

Bach: Cantata _Ich habe genug_ BWV 82 (Matthias Goerne, Albrecht Mayer, Roger Norrington, Camerata Academica Salzburg)

Thanks to JosefinaHW for this recommendation! I liked this one pretty well, although I could have done without the recitatives. The voices and playing were all high-level, and the sound was the right blend of Baroque and modern values.

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 4 "Grand Sonata" (Bruce Hungerford)

This sonata, coming from the Bigger Beethoven Box, is a delight. The second movement is a little on the slow side for my taste, but that is my only nitpick. The 1st, 3rd, and 4th movements more than make up for it. If you get a chance to listen to Bruce Hungerford playing Beethoven on a recording, take that chance!


----------



## Guest

Gilles Binchois Chansons :angel:


----------



## Judith

Today

Beethoven 7th Symphony
ASMF
Joshua Bell directing from violin

Schumanns Carnaval
Stephen Hough
From album In the Night

One of the early works of Schumann inspired by one of his girlfriends Ernestine. Ended as he thought she was the natural daughter of a Baron and was not.


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 31 and 32 (Maurizio Pollini)

I'm not sure if Pollini did more than one recording of Sonata No. 32 or if I just wasn't paying attention. Whatever the case, this time, I heard the impressive variety and creativity that Beethoven poured into his last piano sonata, and I absolutely loved it. 31 is also a real winner, and I am happy that I have so many left to hear from Pollini.


----------



## bharbeke

Mozart: Symphony "No. 43" K42a (or K76, if you use K1) - Hans Graf, Mozarteum Orchestra Salzburg

Mozart as Maximus: "Are you not entertained?" Entertainment is exactly what this early Mozart symphony provides. It is designed to please the ear, and it does that in spades. Hats off to Graf and the bunch for this one.


----------



## jim prideaux

having received the complete cycle in the post this is my first listen to Barenboim and the Staatskapelle Berlin performing Beethoven's 3rd Symphony.....


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> having received the complete cycle in the post this is my first listen to Barenboim and the Staatskapelle Berlin performing Beethoven's 3rd Symphony.....


.......and now the 1st and 2nd!


----------



## Robert Gamble

A couple of violin concertos...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphonies Nos. 2 and 4.*

Bruno Walter in 1948 and 1945, mono recordings from Gramofono 2000. I guess it's something to hear once.


----------



## Guest

Bruch - Symphony No. 2 - Masur/Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra 
Holst - The Planets - John Eliot Gardiner/Philharmonia Orchestra 
Bruch - Konzertstuck in F Sharp Minor - Salvatore Accardo/Masur/Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra 

I like almost everything Bruch wrote, but the Konzertstuck in F sharp minor is a new discovery. I like it almost as much as the Scottish Fantasy.


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*

_Piano Sonatas Nos. 1-32_























Pianist: Daniel Barenboim


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Now in the player:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Program:* Stabat Mater, Concerto grosso, Fugue on the B-A-C-H Motif, Canciones de la muerte, De Profundis
> *Performers:* Moscow Synodal Choir, Rusian National Orchestra
> *Composed and Conducted* by Metropolitan Hilarion Alfeyev
> *Format:* Hybrid SACD - DSD (4/14/15)
> *Label:* PentaTone


how is it?

i was thinking of putting it in my cart.


----------



## MusicSybarite

NickFuller said:


>


This is pure TNT! Someone said that this symphony is like: Mahler knows Respighi. Maybe could be appropriate the phrase.


----------



## Guest

Finished listening to these today. I've been buying more than I can reasonably listen to--need to slow down a bit. (Oh my word, did I actually just type that??)


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Granate

*R. Strauss Challenge - Salome, Op.54 - I*









R. Strauss
SALOME Live recording
*Ljuba Welitsch, Herbert Janssen, Frederik Jagel, Kerstin Thorborg, Brian Sullivan, Dezsö Ernster, Emercy Darcy, Leslie Charbay, Thomas Hayward, Paul Franke, Herta Glaz*
Metropolitan Opera Orchestra & Chorus
*Fritz Reiner
Gebhardt (1949)*









R. Strauss
SALOME
*Jessye Norman, James Morris, Walter Raffeiner, Kerstin Witt, Richard Leech, Harry Peeters, Frank Schiller, Andreas Conrad, Karl-Friedrich Hölzke, Peter Küchler, Annette Markert*
Staatskapelle Dresden
*Seiji Ozawa
Philips (1994)*









R. Strauss
SALOME Live recording
*Gwyneth Jones, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau,Richard Cassilly, Mignon Dunn, Wieslaw Ochmann, Hans Sotin, Horst Wilhelm, Kurt Marschner, Heinz Kruse, Heinz Blankenburg, Ursula Boese*
Orchester der Hamburgischen Staatsoper
*Karl Böhm
Deutsche Grammophon (1971/2014 Reissue Edition)*

New composer challenge. From now on, I'll compare both operatic and orchestral recordings of the main Richard Strauss Works. The operas will go first and then the rest of famous tone poems.

_Starting with the famous Ljuba Welitsch impersonation of Salome in 1949, this broadcast shows a very strong cast, led by the hyper-realistic Welitsch's Salome, matching the needs of the character for youth and voice. Herbert Janssen gets a bit lost in the play. The mono sound barely hurts the voice but the Seven veils is rather odd without visual references.

The first stereo of the challenge and honestly a big surprise, is the Ozawa effort in 1990 with Jessye Norman singing. We may not have a Norman complete Isolde, but I'm glad we have this. As soon as Decca reissues this piece at a reasonable price, I want it.
The James Morris' Jokaanan is neat, a delight in the first half of the opera. Kerstin Witt's Herodias sounds young and powerful. Superb Staatskapelle Dresden with thrilling strings. Ozawa's conducting does not sound very wise with tempi, but there are more versions to come. And finally, Jessye Norman doesn't play actually Salome, but a young Isolde that prior to finding Tantris, gets obsessed with Jokaanan and survives to her madness. She is very rich in both high and low tones with struggle in the middles, mostly in the atonal sections of the first 30 minutes. The begging for the head of Jokaanan is *her* best acting piece in the recording, followed by the final scene with the head until the last climax that slightly drowns. She has an extremely powerful voice.

But the Böhm live concert in Hamburg was fast. The sound is very dodgy and Jones cannot rival the flow of Norman. Dieskau had a very credible Jokaanan in the pit. 10 minutes and I press stop because I am wasting my time with this._


----------



## Selby

*Mario Dias de Leon*
_The Soul is the Arena_

Claire Chase
Joshua Rubin
International Contemporary Ensemble

A new composer to me. Really enjoying it.


----------



## Joe B

*Program:* Music form the Montpellier Codex (13th Century)
*Performers:* Anonymous 4
*Recording:* Recorded at Skywalker Sound on 9/28/93-9/30/93 and 2/17/94-2/18/94
*CD* (DDD--1994)
*Label:* Harmonia Mundi


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> how is it?
> 
> i was thinking of putting it in my cart.


I think it's very good. I was not aware of Metropolitan Hilarion Alfeyev before purchasing this disc (bishop, composer, conductor). The music is very good; the singing also. I'm most impressed with the "Fugue on the B-A-C-H Motif". Of the discs that came in with that order, Sefei Taneyev's "At the Reading of a Psalm" is right up at the top. If you like Beethoven's "Mass in C" or "Missa Solemnis" I would highly recommend it as well. Thanks again for directing me to the PentaTone label.


----------



## Joe B

Unwinding from the week listening to Will Todd's "Call of Wisdom." This disc is perfect for decompressing.


















Currently on track 6:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*: 4 Ballades (1964)


----------



## Pugg

*Jonas Kaufman: French arias.*
( My vocal disc of the year 2017)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Arias *
María Bayo


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​*Fauré* : Barcaroles
Jean-Philippe Collard


----------



## Pugg

*Debussy*: Études pour piano (12)

Mitsuko Uchida (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Pacini*: Maria regina d'Inghilterra

Bruce Ford, Nelly Miricioiu, Jose Fardiha, Mary Plazas, Alastair Miles, Susan Bickley, Benjamin Bland

Philharmonia Orchestra, Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, David Parry


----------



## Taplow

Handel - Organ Concertos (Ton Koopman)


----------



## jim prideaux

Sibelius-3rd Symphony performed by Berglund and the Helsinki Philharmonic.........

Frivolous possibly, I arguably have enough recordings of the Sibelius symphonies to last a life time but the Berglund/Helsinki box set recently appeared for less than £10.........it arrived this morning and this is my first listen, I chose the symphony that often appears to the recipient of less comment than the others.......the key to the first movement has always appeared to me to be the establishing of momentum without 'pushing'...it needs to unfold naturally, Berglund has 'pulled it off'!!!!

(for anyone with an interest in this set it includes the original LP sleeve art, adding to the attraction of what may prove to be a great acquisition)


----------



## eljr

Sigiswald Kuijken / La Petite Bande
Johann Sebastian Bach: Cantatas - The Complete Liturgical Year in 64 Cantatas

BWV 13, 73, 81, 144
(Disc 4)

Genre
Classical

Release date:
September 15, 2017


----------



## Marinera

*Schubert Sessions

Philippe Sly - baritone
John Charles Britton - guitar

*


----------



## Pugg

​_Various composers_: Harp concertos
Disc1

Marisa Robles (harp)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Iona Brown


----------



## eljr

Jordi Savall / La Capella Reial de Catalunya / Hespèrion XXI
Lorenzo de’ Medici and Maximilian I, 1450 – 1519

Release Date May 26, 2017
Duration01:15:55
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Vocal Music
Recording DateDecember 23, 2016 & January 19, 2017
Recording Location
La Collégiale de Cardona, Catalogne


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Piano concertos 12 & 18
Lili Kraus


----------



## Guest

Mozart light- hearted music:angel:


----------



## sbmonty

Op. 132


----------



## Pugg

*Shostakovich*: Jazz Suite No. 1/ Jazz Suite No. 2

Piano Concerto No. 1 in C minor for piano, trumpet & strings, Op. 35

Tahiti Trot (Tea for Two), Op. 16

Ronald Brautigam & Peter Masseurs

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Riccardo Chailly


----------



## Pugg

​*Paganini*: Violin Concerto No.1 and 2

Accardo / Dutoit.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonatas (As many as I can fit in).*

Arthur Schnabel


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi*: Un Ballo in Maschera

Leontyne Price (Amelia), Carlo Bergonzi (Riccardo), Robert Merrill (Renato), Shirley Verrett (Ulrica), Reri Grist (Oscar), Mario Basiola Jnr (Silvano), Ezio Flagello (Samuele), Ferruccio Mazzoli (Tom)

RCA Italiana Opera Chorus & RCA Italiana Opera Orchestra, Erich Leinsdorf, conducting


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> ​*Paganini*: Violin Concerto No.1 and 2
> 
> Accardo / Dutoit.


Just posted about Violin Concerto no 2 on another thread. Never knew 3rd movement of 2nd Concerto is La Campanella!


----------



## Chocolate Rain

One of Debussy's most overlooked works imo


----------



## Merl

If you havent come across these recordings before, Martin Haselbock and the Orchester Wiener Akademie aim to record the complete Beethoven symphonies 'on period instruments in the venues where they were first performed, scrupulously respecting the layout of the orchestra 200 years ago, and also that of the chorus, which at that time was positioned in front of the orchestra.' 
So what are they like? Well I''ve listened to all five volumes up to now and it's mainly very impressive. Symphonies 1&2 are top-drawer and two of the best performances of these symphonies I've listened to. The Eroica is very good (soundwise very similar to Jordi Savall's take on it) but lacks a bit of the bite Savall gives it. The Choral is a decent performance but I find the first movement underpowered and the 2nd movement a little slow. Incidentally rather than a Gardiner-esque rattle through the symphonies the tempo of most symphonies is not up to metronome markings and some are almost middle-paced but Haselbock has tried to judge tempi to suit the sound of his players. The best of the lot, however, is a thoroughly rip-roaring 7th Symphony with possibly the most exhilarating first movement I've heard in a long time, a moving 2nd movement, a really well-paced and engaging presto and a cracking finale. Yet to be released are volumes containing the 4th, 5th, 6th and 8th symphonies but I cant wait to hear them. Impressive stuff and a very unique sound.


----------



## jim prideaux

Sibelius-5th and 6th Symphonies performed by Berglund and the Helsinki Philharmonic.

( a reminder of why the 5th is my own personal favourite symphony!)


----------



## Guest

Wagner


----------



## senza sordino

Part three of my Germanic music week theme. Albums 11 to 15.

Mozart Symphonies 25, 28 and 29. It's a nice way to start the morning. But this might be heresy for some of you here: if you were to switch the movements of these symphonies I don't think I'd notice. 









Brahms two string quintets. I think he wrote more interesting string quintets and sextets and piano quartets than string quartets. 









Brahms Symphony no 1, alternate version of second movement and Academic Festival Overture 









Strauss Death and Transfiguration, Metamorphosen, four last songs. Beautiful way to end my day last night.









Hindemith Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Weber, Violin Concerto, Koncertmusik for string orchestra and brass. I find the violin concerto rather bland and uninspiring but the other two pieces are fun.


----------



## Joe B

*Format:* SACD - DSD (9/15/17)
*Label:* Chandos


----------



## Joe B

Pugg said:


> *Jonas Kaufman: French arias.*
> ( My vocal disc of the year 2017)


Pugg,

I'll take your recommendation of this as your "vocal disc of the year 2017" as a fact worthy of acting on. Your post of Jonas Kaufmann in the thread "Melody of the day" I found stunning. I then watched a brief video of him performing the same work at the 2015 Proms. I'm ordering this tonight. What a voice.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*L'Homme Arme Masses*


----------



## senza sordino

Joe B said:


> *Format:* SACD - DSD (9/15/17)
> *Label:* Chandos


This looks like a very nice disk. Three terrific violin concerti performed by one of my favourite violin players. And I don't own a version of the Karłowicz. I'll put this on my wish list. I met her three years ago when she performed here. She signed four of her other CDs I own. Very personable and nice to talk to. I was a bit tongue tied as I was a bit star struck talking to her.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - operas part one.

_Paul Bunyan_ - operetta in a prologue and two acts op.17 [Libretto: W.H. Auden] (1939-41 - rev. 1974-75)

BB got off to a cracking start with his first work for the stage, written while temporarily residing in the USA. Auden's heart-warming libretto based on the eponymous supersized American lumberjack dovetails perfectly with Britten's respectful, if light-hearted grasp of American folk textures, achieved in no little part by his absorption of American popular music during his stay there. However, as the work itself didn't take off after its 1941 premiere at Columbia University the composer withdrew it and allowed it to quietly gather dust as it also coincided with his return to the UK where his composing priorities during the war years understandably had to lie elsewhere. Who knows, had it succeeded maybe a Weillian career on Broadway beckoned - imagine that?










_Peter Grimes_ - opera in a prologue and three acts op.33 [Libretto: M. Slater, after an early 19th c. story by G. Crabbe] (1944-45)

Hardly needs any introduction - this is the stage work with which Britten truly arrived. Superb in its evocation of both the narrow parochialism of an isolated coastal community and the inner turmoil of the 'outsider' figure largely shunned by it.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## pmsummer

A SONG OF FAREWELL
_Music of Mourning & Consolation_
*Orlando Gibbons, William Walton, Robert White, James MacMillan, John Sheppard, 
Jonathan Dove, Thomas Morley, Edward Elgar, Herbert Howells, C. Hubert 
H. Parry*
Gabrieli Consort
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Gabrieli - Winged Lion_


----------



## pmsummer

A DREAM
*John Dowland*
Hopkinson Smith - lute
_
Naïve_


----------



## nithhoggr

Been listening to this gem of a medieval recording on and off for the past few days. Haven't listened to much medieval music since college...it's a real breath of fresh air to come back to it.


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin*: Ballades.

Tamás Vásáry.


----------



## Pugg

nithhoggr said:


> Been listening to this gem of a medieval recording on and off for the past few days. Haven't listened to much medieval music since college...it's a real breath of fresh air to come back to it.


Great first post, welcome to Talk Classical, nithhoggr.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Hungarian Dances (excerpts)

Klavierstücke (8), Op. 76

Waltzes (16), Op. 39

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)


----------



## Pugg

*Schumann* : cello concerto
Yo-Yo Ma/ Colin Davis.


----------



## WVdave

Brahms - Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Solti 
The Four Symphonies
London Records ‎- CSA 2406, 4 × Vinyl, LP, US, 1979.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz*: Symphonie fantastique, Op. 14

La Damnation de Faust, Op. 24: Rákóczi March
Marche troyenne (from Les Troyens)
Le Corsaire Overture, Op. 21
Le carnaval romain Overture, Op. 9

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, _Paul Paray_


----------



## KenOC

On the radio, Shostakovich's 15th Symphony. Rostropovich and the LSO. A reminder why this symphony is one of my favorites.


----------



## Guest

No. 36 today. Lovely.


----------



## KenOC

On the radio, the celebration of Shostakovich's birthday continues with his great Symphony No. 10, Mravinsky with the Leningrad PO. Odd that Wiki says his was born on the 25th.


----------



## Pugg

​*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74 'Pathétique'

B.P. Herbert von Karajan.

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Le nozze di Figaro, K492

Lucia Popp (Susanna), Kiri Te Kanawa (Countess Almaviva), Frederica von Stade (Cherubino), Samuel Ramey (Figaro), Thomas Allen (Count Almaviva), Robert Tear (Basilio), Kurt Moll (Bartolo), Jane Berbié (Marcellina), Giorgio Tadeo (Antonio), Philip Langridge (Curzio), Yvonne Kenny (Barbarina)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov* :Symphony 1 + Symphonic Dances


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Sibelius-5th and 6th Symphonies performed by Berglund and the Helsinki Philharmonic.
> 
> ( a reminder of why the 5th is my own personal favourite symphony!)


on first listen this may well be the best recording/performance of the 6th that I have personally heard....there is often an intimation that this work is in some way 'elusive' but here it feels as if Berglund presents a very clear, precise and involving interpretation.


----------



## Guest

François Couperin


----------



## jim prideaux

Barenboim and the Staatskapelle Berlin performing Beethoven's 3rd Symphony.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Der glorreiche Augenblick Op. 136

Boys of Westminster Under School Senior Choir
Fantasia for Piano, Chorus and Orchestra in C minor, Op. 80

Marta Fontannais-Simmons (mezzo-soprano), Julian Davies (tenor) & Leon McCawley (piano)
Claire Rutter (soprano), Matilde Wallevik (mezzo-soprano), Peter Hoare (tenor) & Stephen Gadd (baritone)

City of London Choir & Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Hilary Davan Wetton


----------



## Joe B

*Program: *
Disc 1: Beethoven: Piano Quartet in Eb Major, Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F Major, Schubert: String Trio in Bb, Mozart: Piano Quartet in Eb Major
Disc 2: Beethoven: Piano Trio in Bb, Beethoven: Piano Quartet in C Major, Beethoven/Mozart: Trio for Oboe Violin and Viola - Variations On Mozart's `La Ci Darem La Mano', Schumann: Piano Quartet
*Performers:* An Die Musik - Constance Emmerich (piano), Eliot Chapo (violin), Richard Brice (viola), Daniel Rothmuller (cello), Gerard Reuter (oboe), Andrew Dawes (violin), Warren Lash (cello) and Jesse Levine (viola)
*2 CD* (DDD-3/13/07)
*Label:* Newport Classic


----------



## sbmonty

No. 5


----------



## Pugg

​*Nielsen/ Aho* : Clarinet concertos.
Martin Fröst .


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - operas part two this afternoon and tonight.

_The Rape of Lucretia_ - opera in two acts op.37 [Libretto: R. Duncan, after a play by A. Obey] (1945-46 - rev. 1947)

The tale of an Etruscan prince exercising his _droit du seigneur_ at the expense of a fellow-soldier's wife treads a similarly tragic path as _Peter Grimes_.










_Albert Herring_ - comic opera in three acts op.39 [Libretto: E. Crozier, after a short story by G. de Maupassant]

Britten proved he had a gift for comedy with this work in which librettist Eric Crozier transposed the French setting of de Maupassant's story to an English village in the year 1900 where, after a fruitless search for a chaste candidate for the annual ceremonial role of May Queen, a mild-mannered and unworldly lad is offered the position of May King. Albert's unexpected local fame (and the attendant prize money) leads him to sample certain forbidden delights on the road to belated self-discovery. With its pervading atmosphere of smug civic respectability and adherence to long-held traditions the setting could feasibly be the tightly-knit 'borough' from _Peter Grimes_ a century later.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Harry Partch, Daphne of the Dunes, Barstow.*

Interesting pieces. In listening, though, I'm not sure what Daphne is doing in the Dunes. But I have been to Barstow.


----------



## Pugg

​

*Mozart:* String Quartet No. 17 in B flat major, K458 'The Hunt'/ String Quartet No. 19 in C major, K465 'Dissonance'

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## starthrower

Hovhaness-Symphony No.6, Concerto for Harp and Strings

I thought there was a Hovhaness thread in Composer Guestbook, but nothing came up.


----------



## Pugg

​
_Transcendental: Daniil Trifonov plays Franz Liszt _

Transcendental Studies, S139 Nos. 1-12
Two Concert Studies, S145/R6: Gnomenreigen; Waldesrauschen
Three Concert Studies, S144/R5: Un lamento; La leggierezza; Un sospiro
Grandes Études de Paganini (6), S. 141

Daniil Trifonov (piano)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Piano Concerto No. 2, Waltzes*

I remember an old Star Trek episode where Spock plays a waltz and says it's "unmistakably Brahms." I always wondered what made it unmistakably Brahms. I guess after hearing 20 of these, I should know now.


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> ​
> _Transcendental: Daniil Trifonov plays Franz Liszt _
> 
> Transcendental Studies, S139 Nos. 1-12
> Two Concert Studies, S145/R6: Gnomenreigen; Waldesrauschen
> Three Concert Studies, S144/R5: Un lamento; La leggierezza; Un sospiro
> Grandes Études de Paganini (6), S. 141
> 
> Daniil Trifonov (piano)


Beautiful album. Recently bought that.


----------



## Judith

sbmonty said:


> No. 5


Waiting for my Muti Beethoven set to arrive


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 7*

My go-to for this has been Bernstein, but this one is pretty good, at least so far.


----------



## Guest

Schönberg - Berg - Strauss
Beautiful.....:angel:


----------



## Jeff W

*In which the Saturday Symphony is a day late*

Good afternoon TC from warm and sunny Albany! Back from church and now it's time to (hopefully) have a nice relaxing Sunday. I'm a day late with the Saturday Symphony, but here it is:

Symphony No. 3 by Roger Sessions. Igor Buketoff conducting the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## deprofundis

Dear reader & followers, i would started by saying i'm , yet not suicidal i think im beyond suicide and in a catatonic state of mind, but i wanted to let you know what i'm curretly listening

*Giles Farnaby* from England finest knife in the drawer, excellent musician on Naxos rooster perform by the gifted , the talented , the smart* Glen Wilson*

Than im listening to an old *Bnf motets early serie lp, featuring by name Mantua Crecquillon, Palestrina ect..*.

I hope to god, i manage to stay up my feet, proud, strong,ect

Take care, a friend , an audiophile, art lover, musicologist amateur, part time nerd. part time jerk for some anyway, i wish you all the best.


----------



## chill782002

I hadn't heard any of Sawallisch's Brahms before but this is one of the best performances of his Second Symphony that I've heard, very beautiful and reveals details that I hadn't noticed before.


----------



## senza sordino

Part IV of my Germanic week.

Bach Sleepers Wake Cantata BWV 140, Magnificat (I'm quite familiar with this as I once played in the orchestra for this piece with a hundred voice choir behind me, quite thrilling) plus fillers on disk









Bach Lute Suites on guitar. Most enjoyable as a contrast to the Mahler









Beethoven Piano Trios 7 Archduke, 4 Gassenhauer, 5 Ghost. 









Brahms Symphony no 2. I once played this as an orchestra masterclass with a professional conductor. We only got to play the ending once as we were running low on time, which is too bad as it's a glorious ending. Also on the disk is the Haydn Variations
Nice disk.









Mahler Sixth Symphony. As I said previously, whichever Mahler Symphony I'm listening to at the time, that's my favourite Mahler Symphony.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 4. Ravel, Daphnes et Chloe*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven 4th and 5th Symphonies performed by Barenboim and the Staatskapelle Berlin.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Palestrina, Missa Pro Defunctis. Brahms, Piano Concerto No. 2*

Chanticleer takes this Mass for the Dead seriously, because they sing it like they are dead.

The Brahms, though, is a different story. I listened to Fleischer earlier, but I think on the 2nd concerto, Gilels has the edge.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Guest

A day for Brahms' 2nd, I guess. I finished listening to this set today with No.2--fantastic. Then, I made a most pleasant discovery: There was a 3rd LP labeled "Bonus Recording" on the sleeve--it contains Gilels' performance of Beethoven's Sonatas No.21 and 28! Both, of course, are superb. This is an International Preview Society edition--anyone remember them? Not sure if all of their releases contain bonus recordings, but I was most pleased to have this one!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

RECERCADAS DEL TRATADO DE GLOSAS
_Roma 1553_
*Diego Ortiz*
Jordi Savall - viola da gamba
Ton Koopman - clavicembalo & organo di legno
Rolf Lislevand - vihuela & guitare
Andrew Lawrence-King - arpa doppia
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## deprofundis

dear kinded hearted read & follower tonight i'M currently listening to one of my favorite perriod in ancient lore music. Ars antiqua, so the full plate for tonight is: top notch Gregorian, some Hildegard von Bingen, Peter Abhélard, Adémar de Chabannes and anonymeous codex of this era. May i says an era underated in appreciation , this is a fact ,yet i firly beleive this music is quitessence of purity, straight foward.Yet the music seem simple but dose simplicity a crime.


----------



## Guest

No.5 and 6 today. I love the intensity of their playing and the very present sound--they are practically in my living room, yet the sound is not airless.


----------



## Janspe

*L. van Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major, Op. 55*
Berliner Philharmoniker, led by Herbert von Karajan









How could one ever even attempt to describe this work? For me, as for most listeners I'm sure, it's one of the greatest works for orchestra ever written. My personal favourite is the slow movement, the tragedy is so painfully tangible... I almost struggle to get a hold of myself afterwards and concentrate on the scherzo which usually just scurries past - whereas the finale defies any attempt at non-concentration. Simply spell-binding music!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 7 in A Major, Op. 92: Günter Wand, NDR Sinfonieorchester:


----------



## Janspe

*F. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, Op. 64*
Freiburger Barockorchester, led by Pablo Heras-Casado
Isabelle Faust, violin









Here's a CD that is bound to spark a bit of controversy. The hyper-romantic Mendlessohn concerto played on period instruments, by the Freiburger Barockorchester? David Hurwitz already declared it "CD from Hell" - not that I'd care, for I consider him one of the silliest reviewers on the circuit at the moment. I don't think this particular recording will ever be a preferred choice for me, but I do appreciate the effort of Heras-Casado and Faust to shed some new light on this most warhorse-y of all concertos.


----------



## tortkis

Buxtehude: Complete Harpsichord Music - Simone Stella (Brilliant Classics)


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart* :Sonatas for Violin and Piano.
K301*302*303*304*306
Radu Lupu / Szymon Goldberg.


----------



## Sonata

For my Composer in Focus listening:









*Alfred Brendel plays Schubert piano works of 1822-1828*
I'm about a third of the way through this set









*Schubert Complete Symphonies- Staatskapelle Dresden with Herbert Blomstedt*
I just finished this set this evening. Quite a jump in quality from the first two to the middle series, and another big jump to 8&9









*Schubert Complete String Quartets- Taneyev Quartet*
this weekend, 2-4 and 12


----------



## Pugg

​
*
Vivaldi*: Oboe concertos
Disc1

Pier Luigi Fabretti (oboe)

L'Arte dell'Arco, Federico Guglielmo


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz*: Roméo et Juliette, Op. 17

Jessye Norman (soprano), John Aler (tenor), Simon Estes (bass)

The Westminster Choir, The Philadelphia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Pugg

​
*Baroque Trumpet Concertos*
Hakan Hardenberger (trumpet)

I Musici


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: Luisa Miller

Anna Moffo (Luisa), Carlo Bergonzi (Rodolfo), Cornell MacNeil (Miller),Giorgio Tozzi (Walter), Ezio Flagello (Wurm), Shirley Verrett (Federica), Gabriella Carturan (Laura), Piero De Palma (Contadino)

RCA Italiana Opera Chorus and Orchestra, Fausto Cleva.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Eroica Erich Kleiber & Overtures Clemens Krauss


----------



## jim prideaux

Sibelius 7th Symphony performed by Berglund and the Helsinki Philharmonic.


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms*: Trio for Horn, Violin & pianiop. 40 (Myron Bloom, Michael Tree) / *Schubert:* Auf dem Strom D. 943 (Benita Valente, Myron Bloom)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*:

String Quartet No.1 in C minor, Op.51 No.1/String Quartet No.2 in A minor, Op.51 No.2

Amadeus Quartet.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Stabat Mater
Soloist and 
Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne, Michel Corboz


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Tchaikovsky - Overture in C minor (Lazarev/ ABC Classics)
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #2 (Graffman/Columbia)
*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss*: Horn Concertos 1 & 2, Oboe Concerto

Peter Damm (horn), Manfred Clement (oboe)


----------



## Judith

My Muti Beethoven Symphony set has at last arrived. Changed over from purple box to brown box which I love because it has a picture of a stern looking Beethoven on it. (Purple box never arrived and ordered it weeks ago). 

The orchestra is Philadelphia Orchestra, so while ironing listened to:

Symphony no 5
Symphony no 1

Certainly worth waiting for and definitely NOT disappointed!!


----------



## Guest

Richard Strauss Ein Heldenleben & Vier Letzte Lieder - Te kanawa / Solti


----------



## Pugg

​*Gounod*: La Colombe

Erin Morley (Sylvie), Javier Camarena (Horace), Michèle Losier (Mazet), Laurent Naouri (Maître Jean)

Hallé Orchestra, Sir Mark Elder


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

Wagner / Mahler Flagstad - Boult - Knappertsbush


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - operas part three.

_The Little Sweep_ - children's opera in three scenes op.45 [Libretto: E. Crozier] (1949)










_Billy Budd_ - opera in four acts op.50 [Libretto: E.M. Forster/E. Crozier, after a story by Herman Melville] (1950-51 - rev. 1960)


----------



## bharbeke

Rossini: The Barber of Seville (Galliera, Callas, Philharmonia Orchestra)

There's a lot of good stuff here, as evidenced by my highlights list below. Gui still is my benchmark recording for this opera, though.

overture
"La ran la le ra...Largo al factotum"
"Una voce poco fa"
"Dunque io son"
"Don Basilio!...Cosa veggo!"
"Il vecchiotto cerca moglie"
Thunderstorm
"Ah, qual colpo inaspettato!"

Crusell: Clarinet Concerto No. 3 (Steven D. Hartman, Dorrit Matson, New York Scandia Symphony)
Donizetti: Oboe Concertino in F (Jozsef Kiss, Laszlo Kovacs, Camarata Budapest)

Both concertos are beautiful with some interesting fireworks for the soloists in their cadenzas. Highly recommended!


----------



## Guest

Mozart Clarinet concerto - flute and harp concerto - symphonie no.40
Münchinger & Karajan


----------



## jim prideaux

Sibelius-1st and 2nd Symphonies-Berglund and the Helsinki Philharmonic.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Guest

No.39. A very powerful and well recorded performance.


----------



## Guest

In honor of Shostakovich's birthday, Sonata No.1 played by Yuri Favorin.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Haydn*
String Quartets Op. 20 Nos. 1 - 6
*Quatuor Mosaïques* [Naive, 2008]

Is this good? Yes, of course it is.


----------



## starthrower

Violin Concerto


----------



## deprofundis

Dear ladie's & gentelmen of talk classical domain, friends , readers, follower, strangers.
Here what i'm currently listening ,a joy ride selection -
*Jacquet of Mantua* arrang for guitar Noel akchoté (this is splendid)
*Troubadours* performed by clementic consort (harmonia mundi 1977)
and last but not least the wonderfull
*A meeting place: medieval and renaissance music for lute* (this is fantastic)

Im feeling a better , thanks for your support guys whoever you are :tiphat:


----------



## Joe B

This is the recording I am listening to, but it is not the disc I have. The original Newport Classic disc has been out of print for some time. Art work is no where to be found. They must have sold the rights of the recording to this label.

*Performer:* Choral Guild of Atlanta, Helen Bickers (soprano), Randi Blooding (baritone)
*Orchestra:* L'Orchestre des Juenes de la Communaute
*Conductor: *William Noll
*Composer:* Vaughan Williams
*CD* (DDD--10/1/93)
*Label:* Newport Classics


----------



## Pugg

*Dvorak*: Symphonie Nr. 9 / *Kodaly*: Hary Janos-Suite 
(New Philharmonia Orchestra, Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Antal Dorati)


----------



## tortkis

Landini: Ballate - Camerata Nova, Chominciamento Di Gioia, Luigi Taglioni (Tactus)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano concertos 17 & 18
Murray Perahia.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler*: Symphony no 1
Klaus Tennstedt conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak:* String Quartet No. 3 in D major & Andante Appasionato, for string quartet.
_Panocha Quartet._


----------



## Guest

Debussy Pierre Monteux


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Flute & Harp Concerto in C major, K299
Nicanor Zabaleta , Katheinz Zoeller, Wolfgang Schulz 
Sinphonia Concertante

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Karl Bohm
Vinyl edition.


----------



## Guest

Vivaldi Concerto No.8 in A minor I love this concerto.:angel: and concerto No.10 in B minor


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini*: Madama Butterfly.

Angela Gheorghiu (Butterfly), Jonas Kaufmann (Pinkerton), Enkelejda Shkosa (Suzuki), Fabio Capitanucci (Sharpless), Gregory Bonfatti (Goro) & Raymond Aceto (Bonzo)

Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano conducting.


----------



## Guest

Troubadours, Trouvères, Minstrels.
This was one of my first LP's ( now on CD) with ancient music and I still like it,more than forty years ago.


----------



## Armanvd

Missed You Guys and TC.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Medtner*: Piano Concerto No. 3 in E minor, Op. 60 'Ballade'

_Scriabin_: Piano Concerto in F sharp minor, Op. 20

_Yevgeny Sudbin_ (piano)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Litton


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff forgoes images*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany! I've had an influx of a lot of new albums to the collection so I'm going to start posting my thoughts on these. However, Postimage seems to have the hiccups so I'm going to do this without images.

The first thing I listened to was Beethoven's Symphonies No. 1 & 6 'Pastoral' as conducted by Osmo Vanska and the Minnesota Orchestra. Sonically, this set sounds fabulous. BIS has done an excellent job. Now, onto the music. I found the performance of the Symphony No. 1 to be slightly on the more genteel side. It didn't do anything wrong but didn't really do much to stand out though. The Pastoral Symphony though was excellent nice tempos throughout.

The next recording I sampled was DG's reissue of Herbert von Karajan's 1960s Brahms Symphony cycle. This one popped up on my Apple Music and I'm not sure if this one is actually on CD or not. It is on LP at a price that I cannot currently afford (nor do I have a record player to play it on...). However, onto the music. I only listened to Symphony No. 1 & 2. Slightly slower tempos than the the 1970s set but the playing by the Berliners is excellent. Herbert von Karajan, in my opinion, was an excellent conductor of the music of Brahms and this set is no different.

Lastly, I finished up with Charles Munch's recording of Hector Berlioz's 'Symphonie Fantastique' with the Boston Symphony Orchestra. An old favorite of mine. This recording is so good that I haven't really ever looked for another to supplement it.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Albert*: Cello Concerto in C major Op. 20
*Bruch*: Canzone, Op. 55/Kol Nidrei, Op. 47
*Dohnányi*: Konzertstück in D major for Cello and Orchestra Op. 12

David Pia (cello)

Munchner Rundfunkorchester, Ulf Schirmer


----------



## Guest

Mozart pianosonatas Ingrid Haebler CD4


----------



## Janspe

*L. van Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 in B-flat major, Op. 60*
Berliner Philharmoniker, led by Herbert von Karajan









I'm currently fighting a nasty flu, so I thought continuing on with my Beethoven project could bring some comfort. I've had a special relationship with the 4th for quite a long time - it was the first Beethoven symphony that I heard live, and I still feel "at home" when listening to it, it's like an old friend. It also feels like a gentle breath of fresh air between the gigantic 3rd and 5th... Great music for a lovely autumn day!

How does everyone else rate the 4th?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - operas part four.

_Gloriana_ - opera in three acts op.53 [Libretto: William Plomer, after the book _Elizabeth and Essex: A Tragic History_ by Lytton Strachey] (1952-53)










_The Turn of the Screw_ - opera in a prologue and two acts op.54 [Libretto: Myfanwy Piper, after the novella by Henry James] (1954)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berg*: Lyric Suite - for soprano and string quartet/ *Wellesz:* Sonnets For Elizabeth Barrett Browning, Op. 52/ *Zeisl*: Komm, süsser Tod

arranged for soprano and string quartet by J. Peter Koene

*Renée Fleming* (soprano)

Emerson String Quartet.


----------



## Guest

Mahler 2


----------



## Pugg

​
*Maria Bayo/Placido Domingo.*

Zarzuelas and romances


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## sbmonty

No. 4


----------



## Pugg

​
*Monteverdi*: Vespro della beata Vergine (1610)

Montserrat Figueras, Maria Cristina Kiehr, Livio Picotti, Paolo Costa, Guy de Mey, Gian Paolo Fagotto, Gerd Turk, Pietro Spagnoli, Roberto Abondanza, Daniele Carnovich

La Capella Reial, Coro del Centro Musica Antica di Padova, Jordi Savall.


----------



## Janspe

*P. Boulez: Piano Sonata No. 3*
Paavali Jumppanen, piano









The third is the most elusive of Boulez' sonatas, since it remains unfinished and each performer is allowed to decide themselves on the order of the movements. Jumppanen's recording of the three sonatas is a must for any fans of Boulez, since the catalogue isn't exactly bursting with high-quality performances...


----------



## Guest

Bach


----------



## bharbeke

Janspe said:


> How does everyone else rate the 4th?


Along with the 2nd and 3rd, I like it, but I have yet to find that version which blows me away.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Something a bit off the beaten path..


----------



## Merl

Janspe said:


> *L. van Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 in B-flat major, Op. 60*
> Berliner Philharmoniker, led by Herbert von Karajan
> 
> View attachment 97811
> I've had a special relationship with the 4th for quite a long time - it was the first Beethoven symphony that I heard live, and I still feel "at home" when listening to it, it's like an old friend. It also feels like a gentle breath of fresh air between the gigantic 3rd and 5th... Great music for a lovely autumn day!
> 
> How does everyone else rate the 4th?


I love the 4th. It's currently my second favourite Beethoven symphony. Lots of very special performances including Kletzki, Haitink (LSO), Szell, Maag, Rattle, Kubelik and Tremblay (to name just a few).


----------



## Merl

......... And Vanska, Mackerras (RLPO), HvK 63................lol


----------



## Kivimees

String chamber music composed by Gustav's daughter:


----------



## realdealblues

*Igor Stravinsky*

_Le Sacre du Printemps (The Rite Of Spring)_
*[Rec. 1974]*








Conductor: Sir Georg Solti
Orchestra: Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## bharbeke

Opera time!

Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Kleiber, Staatskapelle Dresden)

The first two acts are very good. Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau got a lot of criticism on Amazon for his 3rd act role way past his prime. What I heard in the 3rd act was not bad but failed to impress. Here are the parts that Kleiber & Co. got very right:

"Westwarts schweift der Blick"
"Auf! Auf! Ihr Frauen!"
"Tristan! - Isolde! Treuloser Holder!"
"Horst du Sie noch?"
"Doch unsre Liebe, heisst sie nicht Tristan und - Isolde?"

Mozart: The Marriage of Figaro (Gui, Glyndebourne Festival Orchestra)

This was a mix of quality to me. Here are the best parts for my ears:

overture
"Non piu andrai, farfallone amoroso"
"Porgi amor qualche ristoro"
"E Susanna non vien!...Dove sono i bei momenti"
"Gente, gente, all'armi, all'armi!"

Strangely, track 55, and only track 55, had a lot of audio hiss on it. It was as if that track were an LP transfer with no remastering. Is this just a Spotify thing, or do physical copies have this problem, too?


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 5


----------



## realdealblues

*Alexander Knaifel*

_Make Me Drunk With Your Kisses
Chapter 8: Canticum Canticorum (Song Of Songs)_
*[Rec. 1995, Live]*








Cello: Mstislav Rostropovich
Conductor: Norman Scribner
Choir: Washington National Cathedral Choristers, Choral Arts Society Of Washington, The National Cathedral School Lower School Chorus

I don't know anything about this composer other than he was apparently a pupil of Rostropovich until he had some injury that forced him to focus on composition. Overall this work really wasn't for me. It was fairly boring and there really wasn't much cello playing. I would certainly recommended it for those who need something similar to Gregorian chant (but with less melody) to play in the background to aid their sleep cycle though.


----------



## Granate

*R. Strauss Challenge - Salome, Op.54 - II*









R. Strauss
Salome
*Cheryl Studer, Bryn Terfel, Horst Hiestermann, Leonie Rysanek, Clemens Bieber, Uwe Peper, Karl-Ernst Mercker, Peter Maus, Friedrich Molsberger, Ralf Lukas, Marianne Rørholm*
Orchester der Deutschen Oper Berlin
*Giuseppe Sinopoli
Deutsche Grammophon (1991)*









R. Strauss
Salome
*Monserrat Caballé, Sherrill Milnes, Richard Lewis, Regina Resnik, James King, Kenneth MacDonald, Robert Bowman, David Lennox, Michael Rippon, Gwyn Griffiths, Neil Howlett, David Kelly, Julia Hamari*
London Symphony Orchestra
*Erich Leinsdorf
Sony Classical (1968/2015 Reissue Edition)*









R. Strauss
Salome
*Hildegard Behrens, José van Dam, Karl-Walter Böhm, Agnes Baltsa, Wiesław Ochman, Heinz Zednik, David Knutson, Martin Vantin, Jules Bastin, Dieter Ellenbeck, Gerd Nienstedt, Kurt Rydl, Heljä Anjervo*
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Herbert von Karajan
Warner Classics (1978/1999 Remastered Edition) Winner*









R. Strauss
Salome
*Birgit Nilsson, Eberhard Wächter, Gerhard Stolze, Grace Hoffman, Waldemar Kmentt, Paul Kuen, Stefan Schwer, Kurt Equiluz, Tom Krause, Nigel Douglas, Zenon Kosnowski, Heinz Holecek, Josephine Veasey*
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Georg Solti
Decca (1962/2006 Remastered Edition)*

A handful of very respected and yet very different Salomes, partucularly talking about the Title roles. In the scale from young and delicate, to big and powerful voice, I would rank: Caballé, Studer/Stratas, Nilsson, Welitsch, Behrens and ........... Norman. I think the middle term is the most accurate for the character, but I cannot forget the tranfixing Jessye Norman. I have a say about these four famous recordings, from worst to best:

_*Leinsdorf LSO* exploits a conceptual Salome where the youth is the main characteristic of the protagonist. The recording captures a unique Caballé that sings her parts smoothly and can be the delight of many fans as I find Norman's Salome a success. I don't like this recording, but absolutely not because of the Barcelona soprano. Sherrill Milnes plays for me the worst Jokaanan of the challenge. Both the sound quality or the average cast are a burden.

*Solti WPO* was the last one to be heard, as I was expecting to be blown away by the legendary Birgit Nilsson, or the Sonicstage Decca engineering. I found nothing. I was disappointed. What I hear from the Wiener Philharmoniker was forced strings and unrealistic acoustics. And the cast was... ok. Wächter creates an intense Jokaanan, but it's not matched by Nilsson who tries to be smooth and also intense without achieving any, opposite to Behrens. It has a good mark even though, but not my first choice by any means.

*Sinopoli DOB* earns a good review thanks to the sheer string sound of the DOB, and the two main characters played by Cheryl Studer & Bryn Terfel. Studer achieves with her voice a similar result to Teresa Stratas. Terfel is a deep Jokaanan, in full control, transfixing but at the same time too ambiguous. Great sound quality, thought the balances of the orchestra drown Studer's voice. Interesting version to own.

The overall winner, almost like a desert island disc, is the TC winner *Karajan WPO*. The Karajan sound in Vienna is hard to get, but the punch of the strings ends working out. The cast is excellent, with the males (José van Dam, Karl-Walter Böhm and Wiesław Ochman) with better voices than any other recording. From them, José van Dam fulfils my checklist for a John Baptiste. His bariton voice sounds pure in the cell and oustide. K.M. Böhm makes Herodes sound tonal and boosts up the middle part together with Agnes Baltsa. Karajan's touch of the Dance of the Seven Veils succeeds in the erotism of the work. Then, Behrens Salome is not the finest I could listen to, especially in the over-dramatic begging of Jokaanan's head, where to my ears is not confronting the tuneful and hopeless desperation of Herodes. Behrens is in full control in her duet with JVD and delivers the Caballé delicacy with the Isolde power._

This is the most complete Salome I can think of, and is the fair winner of the challenge closely followed by the powerful and underrated? *Ozawa SKD* 90s recording with Jessye Norman. *Sinopoli DOB*, with permission from the Reiner 1949, closes the top 3 with an also "all-included" recording in excellent sound.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Sibelius-1st and 2nd Symphonies-Berglund and the Helsinki Philharmonic.


and again......of all the Sibelius symphonies no.1 remains the one I find most difficult to establish any real enthusiasm for!


----------



## bharbeke

From the Bigger Beethoven Box:

I enjoyed Rondo in A and Sonata in C (WoO 49 and WoO 50) by Jorg Demus. I am troubled by an inconsistency. Assuming wikipedia's list is correct, WoO 50 is Sonata in F, and WoO 51 is Sonata in C. For those who have greater familiarity with these pieces than I do, is Bach Guild wrong, or is wikipedia wrong?


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


















*CD* (DDD--3/22/05)
*Label:* Naxos American Classics

I really enjoy the music of William Grant Still. His background in jazz gave him a unique form of composition. Symphony #1 would almost make you think it was composed by George Gershwin. The performances by the Fort Smith Symphony under John Jeter are excellent. I have the three Naxos discs of Grant's symphonic music by this group and conductor and recommend them highly.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Elgar, Cello Concerto. Bach, Cello Suites Nos. 3 and 4*

I stumbled on this relatively inexpensive compilation. It has everyone: Du Pre, Casals, Fournier, Piatigorsky, Rostropovich, Tortelier, and someone I'm not familiar with, Emanuel Feuermann.

I've always turned my nose up at Casals' Cello Suites just out of ignorance and prejudice; I heard they were played Romantically, and I was a purist. Now that I'm actually hearing it, I'm slapping myself for being a twit.


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven: Violin Concerto (Joseph Silverstein, Utah Symphony Orchestra)

The sound quality is a tiny bit rough in places (like the beginning of the 3rd movement). That said, the performance is excellent, through and through.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Prokofiev, Symphony for Cello and Orchestra*

Rostropovich, Leningrad Phil, Sanderling conducting


----------



## Guest

No. 12 and 13.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Joe B

*Performers:* Kansas city Chorale
*Conductor:* Charles Bruffy
*Composer:* Rene Clausen
*Released:* June 26, 2012
*Format:* Hybrid SACD - DSD
*Label:* Chandos

2013 GRAMMY Award winner, Best Choral Performance (Charles Bruffy, conductor) and, Best Engineered Album, Classical (Tom Caulfield & John Newton, engineers; Mark Donahue, mastering engineer).


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

PIANO SONATAS OPP. 109, 110 & 111
*Ludwig van Beethoven*
Mitsuko Uchida - piano
_
Philips_


----------



## Joe B

*Program:* Octet Opus 166
*Performers:* The Cleveland Octet--Erich Eichhorn (violin), Judy Berman (violin), Edward Ormond (viola), Bryan Dumm (cello), Scott Haigh (bass), Theodore Johnson (clarinet), Ronald Phillips (bassoon), Richard King (horn)
*Composer:* Franz Schubert
*Recording:* Recorded at Liberty Hill Baptist Church, Cleveland, Ohio
*CD* (DDD-1990)
*Produced/Engineered:* Lawrence Kraman
*Label:* Newport Classic


----------



## Guest

The Schuman today. Very nice.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*: English Suite No. 2 in A minor, BWV807/ English Suite No. 3 in G minor, BWV808

Ivo Pogorelich (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies, Vol. 1

Julia Huber-Warzecha (violin), Lucas Schurig-Breuß (viola)

L'Orfeo Barockorchester, Michi Gaigg


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel*: Fireworks music et al.
Academy of St Martin in the Field/s Neville marriner


----------



## senza sordino

Part V and the final part of my Germanic week of music.

Bach Brandenburg Concerti. I've had this disk nearly 20 years. 









Schubert String Quartet in G, the Fifteenth and final Quartet, it's a long piece if the first movement's repeat is observed as it is in this recording. A nice piece of music. And the Quartettsatz in Cm









Brahms String Sextets









Brahms symphonies 3&4. These Mackerras recording are terrific. 









Schoenberg Verklärte Nacht and String Quartet no 1. The four canons that are also on the disk are four very short pieces. I think I prefer the sextet version of the Verklärte Nacht to the string orchestra version, the more sparse texture makes it easier to hear the inner voices. What a gorgeous piece of music


----------



## Pugg

*French arias: Anna Moffo
*
1. La Fille Du Régiment: Chacun le sait, chacun le dit
2. La Damnation de Faust: D'amour l'ardente flamme
3. Hérodiade: "Celui dont la parole....Il est doux, il est bon"
4. Hamlet: Mais quelle est cette belle...À vos jeux, mes amis "Mad Scene"
5. Les Pecheurs de Perles: O Dieu Brahma!
6. Robert le Diable: Robert, toi que j'aime
7. Roméo et Juliette: Je veux vivre dans le rêve
8. Werther: Letter Scene
9. Louise: Depuis le jour


----------



## Pugg

​*Britten*: St Nicolas, Op. 42

Peter Pears (tenor), David Hemmings (boy soprano), Ralph Downes (organ)

Girls' Choir of Sir John Leman School, Beccles, Boys' Choir of Ipswich School Preparatory Department, Three boys from the Choir of St Mary-le-Tower, Ipswich & Aldeburgh Festival Choir and Orchestra, Benjamin Britten.

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss* : Die Fledermaus

Hilde Güden (Rosalinde), Eberhard Wächter (Eisenstein), Giuseppe Zampieri (Alfred), Rita Streich (Adele), Gerhard Stolze (Orlofsky), Peter Klein (Blind), Walter Berry (Falke), Erich Kunz (Frank), Josef Meinrad (Frosch), Elfriede Ott (Ida)

Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Recorded: Sofiensaal, Vienna, June 1960


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms*: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 3
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Kurt Masur


----------



## Guest

This box is waiting for weeks to listen to,I join you.:tiphat:


----------



## Jeff W

*In which the images return*

Good morning TC from hot and humid Albany! Postimage is working again, so the images have returned!



Started with the Symphonies No. 2 & 7 by Ludwig van Beethoven with Osmo Vanska conducting the Minnesota Symphony Orchestra. Good tempos and playing throughout. I figured out what has thrown me off with this set. The playing is very 'smooth' (that's the only word I know to describe it). I guess I've become accustomed to period instrument versions of Beethoven's works.



Brahms Symphonies No. 3 & 4. Herbert von Karajan conducting the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra. Again, my review from yesterday still stands. I think that Karajan was an excellent Brahms conductor.



Lastly, Sergei Rachmaninoff's 'Isle of the Dead' and Symphony No. 1. Mikhail Pletnev conducting the Russian National Orchestra. Pletnev does great justice to both works.


----------



## Guest

Jeff W said:


> Good morning TC from hot and humid Albany! Postimage is working again, so the images have returned!
> 
> 
> 
> Started with the Symphonies No. 2 & 7 by Ludwig van Beethoven with Osmo Vanska conducting the Minnesota Symphony Orchestra. Good tempos and playing throughout. I figured out what has thrown me off with this set. The playing is very 'smooth' (that's the only word I know to describe it). I guess I've become accustomed to period instrument versions of Beethoven's works.
> 
> 
> 
> Brahms Symphonies No. 3 & 4. Herbert von Karajan conducting the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra. Again, my review from yesterday still stands. I think that Karajan was an excellent Brahms conductor.
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, Sergei Rachmaninoff's 'Isle of the Dead' and Symphony No. 1. Mikhail Pletnev conducting the Russian National Orchestra. Pletnev does great justice to both works.


Thank you for the weathercast and congratulations with the Brahms/Karajan box.
Weather is very fine in the Lowlands,soft autumm sunshine:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Haydn*: String Quartets Op. 76 Nos, 2, 3 & 4

Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## Jeff W

Traverso said:


> Thank you for the weathercast and congratulations with the Brahms/Karajan box.
> Weather is very fine in the Lowlands,soft autumm sunshine:tiphat:


Unfortunately, I don't actually own this one. I wish I did but I don't. It's available to stream through Apple Music and that's how I listened to it.


----------



## Guest

Is is strange that one can purchase a remastered symphony LP box of all the Brahms symphonies but not a complete cd box.
I bought a while back the LP's on ebay and they all look very fine but the sound of the ( remastered) CD's are much better.
As far as I know is the fourth symphony not available on CD


----------



## Pugg

​
*Kalkbrenner*:

Piano Concerto No. 4 in A flat major, Op 127
Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Op 61

Howard Shelley (piano & conductor)

Tasmanian Symphony Orchestra


----------



## realdealblues

*Robert Schumann*
_
Introduction And Allegro Appassionato, Op. 92
_*[Rec. 1976]*_
Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54
__Concert Allegro With Introduction In D Minor, Op.134_
*[Rec. 1977]*









Piano: Vladimir Ashkenazy
Conductor: Uri Segal
Orchestra: London Symphony Orchestra

*Alexander Scriabin*

_Prometheus - The Poem Of Fire, Op. 60
__Piano Concerto In F Sharp Minor, Op. 20_
*[Rec. 1971]*









Piano: Vladimir Ashkenazy
Conductor: Lorin Maazel
Orchestra: London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Guest

Richard Strauss,I am staying with ( another) Strauss Salome Rudolf Moralt.


----------



## Vasks

*Gliere - Overture to "Shakh-Senem" (Sinaisky/Chandos)
Myaskovsky - Violin Concerto (Feigin/Melodiya)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Symphony No.3/ Alto Rhapsody.
Jessye Norman / Riccardo Muti.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - operas part five.

_Noye's Fludde_ - 'Chester miracle play' in one act op.59 [Libretto: adapted by Benjamin Britten from the publication _English Miracle Plays, Moralities and Interludes; Specimens of the pre-Elizabethan Drama_ by A.W. Pollard] (1957)










_A Midsummer Night's Dream_ - opera in three acts op.64 [Libretto: Benjamin Britten and Peter Pears after the play by William Shakespeare] (1959-60)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini:* Il barbiere di Siviglia

Teresa Berganza, Nicolai Ghiaurov, Manuel Ausensi, Ugo Benelli

Naples Rossini Orchestra, Silvio Varviso


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pat Fairlea

Listening to Grieg's Piano Concerto being played by Richter [



.

I have long felt that this piece is under-rated. Hearing Richter taking the opening movement at a measured pace, picking out the little details and showing what an original work this really is, gives me more pleasure than I can explain. Nor can I explain why it has taken me decades to get around to hearing this stunning performance!


----------



## gHeadphone

Bach on Piano this afternoon, Martha followed by Murray:


----------



## Robert Gamble

Worked my way through the whole set over the past few months. Ending with the 9th and the 10th's Adagio today.


----------



## Guest

Bach Cantatas


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Bach*: English Suite No. 2 in A minor, BWV807/ English Suite No. 3 in G minor, BWV808
> 
> Ivo Pogorelich (piano)


I wish he had recorded all 6 at the time. Would have been a set for all-time.


----------



## Robert Gamble

On to some Brahms...


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*

_Symphonies Nos. 1-9_
*[Rec. 1972-1974]*









Conductor: Sir Georg Solti
Orchestra: Chicago Symphony Orchestra

I hadn't heard this cycle in several years so it was nice to revisit. Listening with fresher ears I honestly don't think there's anything inherently wrong with these recordings (some are actually very good), it's just that I feel there are others who have done them better. They aren't the most exciting or the most passionate or most emotionally charged (or cool for that matter), they are just nice middle of the recordings with lots of nice details, strong dynamics and good orchestral playing. You could certainly do worse than Solti's Beethoven.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:










*Program:* Alto Sax sonata, Quintet for Clarinet, Oboe Sonata, Quintet for Bassoon
*Performers:* Bronx Arts Ensemble
*Composer:* Robert Baksa
*Recording:* Recorded at Hostos Community College, Bronx, NY 1997
*CD* (DDD-1997)
*Label:* Newport Classic


----------



## Guest

40 and 41 today.


----------



## starthrower

Superb!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Cello Suites Nos. 5 and 6*

Paul Tortelier, his 1960 recording. This box set is interesting; Jackie Du Pre does Suites 1 and 2, Casals does 3 and 4, and Tortelier does 5 and 6.


----------



## pmsummer

DUET
*Steve Reich*
MDR Leipzig Radio Symphony Orchestra
MDR Leipzig Radio Choir
Kristjan Järvi - conductor
_
Sony Classical_


----------



## Selby

The transcendental studies


----------



## Joe B

*Program:* The Shore, The Song Within, Constellation, Here Take This Lovely Flower, Earth Song, There Will Be Rest
*Performers:* Pacific Chorale, John Alexander Singers, Pacific Symphony
*Conductor:* John Alexander
*Composer:* Frank Ticheli
*Recording:* Recorded at Renee and Henry Segerstrom Concert Hall at Segerstrom center for the Arts in Cosa Mesa, CA on 6/1/13 and 6/3/13 and Meng Concert Hall, Clayes Performing Arts Center, Cal. State Univ., Fullerton on 6/4/13
*Format:* CD (DDD--11/19/13)
*Label:* Delos


----------



## bharbeke

Mozart: Piano Concertos 24-27 (Alfred Brendel, Neville Marriner, ASMF)

Playing a set of Mozart's piano concertos is like a cover band getting to play the greatest hits of Journey or Merle Haggard. Your source is incredible, and to be at least above average, all you have to do is be faithful and not mess things up.

I've been hearing great things about this set in the Mozart Piano Concertos thread, and it lives up to the kind words over there. Brendel and Mozart make for a stellar combination.


----------



## pmsummer

CROSSING BRIDGES
*Mark O'Connor*
Appalachia Waltz Trio
Mark O'Connor - violin
Carol Cook - cello
Natalie Haas - viola
_
OMAC_


----------



## Joe B

*Program:* Song cycle of poems by Emily Dickinson
*Performers:* Kaaren Erickson (soprano), Armen Guzelimian (piano)
*Composer: *Gordon Getty
*Recording:* Recorded at Hirsch Hall, Elias Cohn Institute, New York City, NY--June 1987
*Format: *CD (DDD-1988)
*Label:* Delos


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano concertos 20-21
Murray Perahia.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: Konzertarien KV 272, 369, 374, 528, 578, 583; et al.

Gundula Janowitz.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler*: Symphony no 3

Agnes Baltsa/ V.P./ Lorin Maazel.

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

​
Tchaikovsky: " Piano Concerto No. 1 in B-flat minor Op.23 " (October 9, 1961 New York, Manhattan Center)
[Soloist] Philippe Entremont (P), the New York Philharmonic
Dvorak: "Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33" (April 14, 1975 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)
[Soloist] Justus Franz (P), the New York Philharmonic


----------



## Guest

Louis Couperin Bob van Asperen


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti*: Parisina d'este

Alexandrina Pendachanska (Parisina), Amedeo Moretti (Ugo), Daniela Barcellona (Imelda), Eldar Aliev (Ernesto), Ramon De Andrès (Azzo)

Gruppo Vocale Cantemus Choir; RTSI Chorus; Swiss-Italian Radio Orchestra, Emmanuel Plasson


----------



## elgar's ghost

Operas of Benjamin Britten part six.

_Curlew River_ - first parable for church performance op.71 [Libretto: William Plomer after a 15th century Japanese drama] (1964)










_The Burning Fiery Furnace_ - second parable for church performance op.77 [Libretto: William Plomer after _The Book of Daniel_] (1965-66)










_The Prodigal Son_ - third parable for church performance op.81 [Libretto: William Plomer after _The Gospel of Luke_](1968)


----------



## Guest

Very beautiful....:angel:






Anne Queffélec plays Bach & Händel during a memorial concert for Youri Egorov by five international master pianists.

- Johann Sebastian Bach/Ferrucio Busoni Nun komm der Heiden Heiland BWV659a
- Alessandro Marcello/Johann Sebastian Bach Adagio, uit Hoboconcert in d BWV974
- Antonio Vivaldi/Johann Sebastian Bach Largo, uit Orgelconcert in d BWV596
- Georg Friedrich Händel/Wilhelm Kempff Menuet uit Suite in Bes HWV434

Recorded on November 16th 2013 in the Muziekgebouw aan 't IJ in Amsterdam during the Young Pianists Festival.


----------



## Pugg

*Schumann*: Violin sonatas Nr. 1 & 2 
*Beethoven*: Violin sonata Nr. 10 (Adolf Busch)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Flotow*: Piano Concerto No. 1/ Piano Concerto No. 2
Carl Petersson (piano)

Wilhelm von Oranien in Whitehall: Incidental Music
Jubel Overture
Pilsen Philharmonic Orchestra, Hans Peter Wiesheu.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler*: Das Lied von der Erde

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor)
Wiener Philharmoniker, Jonathan Nott


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini */ Respighi: La Boutique fantasque

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Antal Dorati


----------



## Vasks

_Franz Joseph_

*Haydn - Overture to "Der Gotterrath" (Huss/Koch)
Haydn - Piano Sonata #40 in E-flat (McCabe/London)
Haydn - Piano Trio in E minor, Hob. XV: 12 (Beaux Arts/Philips)
Haydn - Symphony #100 (Davis/Philips)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: Don Carlo - Carreras, Ricciarelli, Randová, R. Raimondi, Manuguerra, Roni;
Lopez-Cobos. Genève, 1977


----------



## Robert Gamble

Starting the classical listening portion of the day with some Nielsen...


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## realdealblues

*Gustav Mahler*

_Symphony No. 5_
*[Rec. 1970]*









_Symphony No. 6_
*[1970]*









_Symphony No. 7_
*[Rec. 1971]*









_Symphony No. 8_
*[Rec. 1971]*









Conductor: Georg Solti
Orchestra: Chicago Symphony Orchestra

I've always felt these four symphonies in particular were the best in Solti's cycle. They aren't my personal favorites when it comes to 5-8, but I enjoyed hearing them again.


----------



## Conglomerate

Louis Andriessen


----------



## starthrower

V.W.-Five Mystical Songs
Holst-Choral Fantasia, Psalm 86
Finzi-Dies natalis


----------



## Guest

Alicia de Larrocha CD 1 Bach


----------



## Robert Gamble

Getting busy with Bizet.


----------



## bharbeke

More of the Brendel/Marriner/ASMF Mozart piano concerto set:

16 and 18-21 are stellar. 22 is a great performance, but there are some slight audio concerns in the 2nd movement. 23 is above average, but I have heard it done better by Trifonov and Perahia.

On these concertos in general, I am in awe at how Mozart can make his concertos flow so that they seem inevitable but not predictable. It's not just the trill resolutions but little things like when the spotlight shifts from piano to orchestra and back again. It always feels just right at that moment in time. The running times are about 25-30 minutes, but they feel so much shorter than that because their quality is so high.


----------



## Guest

From a performance and sonic aspect, I prefer this LP to the CD and SACD versions I have, but those two allow one to experience Pettersson's chromatic angst for over an hour unbroken. Still, the Philips is the best overall. Kind of expensive these days, though.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New recording of Mendelssohn symph. no. 5 and violin concerto with Isabelle Faust, Freiburger Barockorchester and mr. Heras-Casado. On spotify since August 25th. I like it and will hear it again.


----------



## jim prideaux

Sibelius.....

7th Symphony
The Oceanides
Finlandia
Tapiola
Our Native Land
The Origin of Fire

Berglund and the Helsinki Philharmonic


----------



## deprofundis

good night & greetings dear ladie's & gentelmens of talk classical sphere fro west to east , i would like to share whit you what im currently listening 2 album of *Nordic voice*:_ Terrae reges_ whit is franco-flemish godz material (how sweet!).

Than im listening to *Victoria *_motets_, you know what , from my ears, opinion, perspective Tomasz louis da Victoria never souded better, this ensemble is a '' force majeure''' there that good.

:tiphat:

p.s the blond fraulen in the ensemble is cute, this is not relevant but im a man and im not made of wood.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Double Concerto*

Heifetz and Feuermann soloists.

I'm really impressed with this box set. I thought it would be a bunch of badly recorded knock-offs, but so far I haven't hit any duffers.


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> *Program:* Song cycle of poems by Emily Dickinson
> *Performers:* Kaaren Erickson (soprano), Armen Guzelimian (piano)
> *Composer: *Gordon Getty
> *Recording:* Recorded at Hirsch Hall, Elias Cohn Institute, New York City, NY--June 1987
> *Format: *CD (DDD-1988)
> *Label:* Delos


Very cool. You recommend?


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 "Choral" (Raymond Leppard, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra)

The first movement is quite excellent in this performance. The rest of it is also very good. The thing I'm looking for to take this music to the highest level is for all of the vocals to be amazing. The first part of the solo vocals was more jarring than beautiful. I'm nitpicking, though. This is my favorite version so far, slightly better than the Karajan/BPO version I've heard.


----------



## Joe B

Pugg said:


> ​*Mahler*: Das Lied von der Erde
> 
> Jonas Kaufmann (tenor)
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Jonathan Nott


Don't tell me, another one I have to have? I should be getting the two I ordered early next week. Perhaps this should be next?


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> Very cool. You recommend?


I enjoy it. Art songs are, I believe, very subjective and an acquired taste. That said, I liked this disc on the first listen.


----------



## Joe B

Came in the mail yesterday. Currently on track 6. Thoroughly enjoyable. Arrangements, playing and singing first rate.


----------



## Joe B

*Program:* Hungarian Dances
*Orchestra:* Wiener Philharmoniker
*Conductor:* Claudio Abbado
*Composer:* Johannes Brahms
*Format:* CD (DDD--1982)
*Label:* Deutsche Grammophon


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: String Quartets
OP18/4 OP.130/ Grosse fugge
Alban Berg Quartet.


----------



## Pugg

Joe B said:


> Don't tell me, another one I have to have? I should be getting the two I ordered early next week. Perhaps this should be next?


Only if you are a die hard fan, there are other recordings ( with two voices) whom I like more, but leaving this on the shelf is also very hard for me personally.


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms* : Intermezzi, Op.117.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony no 3.
Klaus Tennstedt.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

*Haydn*: String Quartets, Op. 50 No 1 and 2

Tokyo String Quartet.
Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: Rigoletto

Ettore Bastianini (Rigoletto), Renata Scotto (Gilda), Alfredo Kraus (Il Duca di Mantova), Fiorenza Cossotto (Maddalena), Ivo Vinco (Sparafucile)

Orchestra e Coro del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino, Gianandrea Gavazzeni conducting.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven - Mozart violin concerto


----------



## Guest

Schubert - Britten


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Pugg

*Brahms*: String Sextets Nos. 1 & 2
Live from Aix Easter Festival 2016
Renaud Capuçon, Christoph Koncz (violins), Gérard Caussé, Marie Chilemme (violas) & Gautier Capuçon, Clemens Hagen (cellos)


----------



## Granate

*R. Strauss Challenge - Elektra, Op.58 - I*









R. Strauss
ELEKTRA Live recording
*Astrid Varnay, Hildegard Hillebrecht, Martha Mödl, Eberhard Wätcher, Tugomir Franc, James King, Helen Watts, Margarita Sjöstedt, Cvetka Ahlin, Lisa Otto, Lucia Popp*
Wiener Staatsopernchor
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Herbert von Karajan
Orfeo (1964/1992 Remastered Edition)*









R. Strauss
ELEKTRA
*Alessandra Marc, Devorah Voigt, Hanna Schwartz, Samuel Ramey, Goran Simic, Siegfried Jerusalem, Annette Jahns, Gabriele Sima, Elisabeth Wilke, Anne Schwanewilms, Katerina Beranova*
Konzertvereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Giuseppe Sinopoli
Deutsche Grammophon (1997)*









R. Strauss
ELEKTRA Live recording
*Hildegard Behrens, Nadine Secunde, Christa Ludwig, Jorma Hynninen, Brian Matthews, Ragnar Ulfung, Joan Khara, Wendy Hillhouse, Diane Kesling, Emily Rawlins, Cynthia Haymon*
Tanglewood Festival Chorus
Boston Symphony Orchestra
*Seiji Ozawa
Philips (1988/2013 Reissue Edition)*


----------



## Guest

sbmonty said:


>


Glad to see this one,no idiotic rushing a la Chailly.A few months ago I listened to this recording and I was surprised that tears came in my eyes.
The playing is not as perfect as in the Chailly recording but it has definitely more soul.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Operas of Benjamin Britten - seventh and final part today.

_Owen Wingrave_ - opera in two acts op.85 [Libretto: Myfanwy Piper after the short story by Henry James] (1969-70)










_Death in Venice_ - opera in two acts. op.88 [Libretto: Myfanwy Piper after the novella by Thomas Mann] (1971-73)


----------



## Granate

*R. Strauss Challenge - Elektra, Op.58 - II*









R. Strauss
ELEKTRA
*Inge Borkh, Marianne Schech, Jean Madeira, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Fred Teschler, Fritz Uhl, Cvetka Ahlin, Gerda Scheyrer, Judith Hellwig, Margarete Sjöstedt, Sieglinde Wagner*
Dresden Staatsopernchor
Staatskapelle Dresden
*Karl Böhm
Deutsche Grammophon (1961/1994 Reissue Edition) Winner*









R. Strauss
ELEKTRA
*Birgit Nilsson, Marie Collier, Regina Resnik, Tom Krause, Tugomir Franc, Gerhard Stolze, Helen Watts, Maureen Lehane, Yvonne Minton, Jane Cook, Felicia Weathers*
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Georg Solti
Decca (1967/2006 Remastered Edition)*

Unpleasant opera to listen to, except these two particular recordings above, but an enrapturing experience in Opera, reading the synopsis and watching the Film conducted by Böhm, which pays off with its setting.

_The bottom of the episode goes for *Ozawa* and the *BSO*. No boxes ticked here (saving a respectable Behrens as Elektra past her prime). The Boston Symphony is brisk but many times sounds odd.. Nadine Secunde (Chrysothemis) and late 80s Christa Ludwig (kinda suitable for Klytämnestra) show even weaker performances, especially the daughter in "Ich kann nicht sitzen...". And little else to say about Hynninen as Orest.

The mono *Karajan WPO* has a great cast but with that sound it is difficult to have any enthusiasm for such deep voices of past-prime Isoldes as Varnay and Mödl. The atonality is difficult for me to bear without the libretto or a video reference. The *Sinopoli WPO* late 90s recording is quite ok, in very good 4D sound from the Musikverein.

The two best are for the very respectable Talk Classical Winner (Solti WPO Decca) and my personal favourite (Böhm SKD DG). *Solti WPO* gives me the same vibes as the Salome. The soloists are very fine: Nilsson's voice is mild, complex but very sweet, and that can't be denied or unappreciated, and the Wiener Phlharmoniker is OK. I cannot say that this has a chance against Böhm no matter the sound quality. Before this fine Elektra, *Böhm SKD* came out of nowhere and signed in 1961 such a powerhouse Elektra that many times the louds are distorted, not that I don't enjoy but the Eloquence release may have fixed it. Why do I love this one? The concept here is clearly to overwhelm the listener, and I find it very pleasant with the dramatic libretto. Inge Bohrk is a powerhouse Elektra, probably giving too much intensity over drama; superb in the "Allein! Weh, ganz allein". I can say the same about the rest of the cast, plus a mellow Fischer-Dieskau that repeats before the video, in much better voice. The Dresden brass sounds quirky, but it never bothers. On my wishlist._


----------



## Guest

Ravel Anne Queffélec 
Le Tombeau de Couperin
Pavane
Menuet Antique
Miroirs


----------



## Jeff W

*In which the hot weather finally breaks*

Good morning TC from bright and cool Albany! The hot, humid and sticky weather has finally broken (hopefully until next year)! Yay!



On to the music. Beethoven's Symphony No. 3 'Eroica' and No. 8 with Osmo Vanska conducting the Minnesota Symphony Orchestra. I think this set it starting to grow on me. Both symphonies on this disc were very well done.



Next, more Brahms and Karajan and the Berlin Philharmonic. This time the Violin Concerto and the Double Concerto with Anne-Sophie Mutter playing the violin in both and joined by Antonio Meneses on cello in the Double. Great recording of both.



Finished with Rachmaninoff and the Symphony No. 2 and 'The Rock'. Mikhail Pletnev conducted the Russian National Orchestra. Again, I feel that Pletnev is at home conducting Russian music.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Danzi / Mozart and Stamitz*: Clarinet works.

Andreas Ottensamer (clarinet)

Kammerakademie Potsdam, Albrecht Mayer


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Piano works
Disc 3
Peter Rösel


----------



## Vasks

*Salieri - Overture to "Cublai, gran kan de' Tartari" (Bsmert/Chandos)
W. A. Mozart - String Quartet #6 (Eder/Naxos)
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #4 (Perahia/CBS)
*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Spohr*: Overture in C major, Op.12

Leipziger Kammerorchester, Sebastian Weigle

Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra in A minor, Op. 131
Leipziger Streichquartett, Leipziger Kammerorchester, Sebastian Weigle
Nonet in F major, Op. 31
Ensemble Villa Musica.


----------



## realdealblues

*Gustav Mahler*

_Symphony No. 2 in C minor, "Resurrection"_
*[Rec. 1980]*









Soloists: Mira Zakai, Isobel Buchanan

*Anton Bruckner*

_Symphony No. 6 in A, WAB 106_
*[Rec. 1979]*









*Richard Wagner*

_Overtures & Preludes:_
_The Flying Dutchman Overture_
*[Rec. 1976]*
_Tannhauser Overture
Tristan & Isolde: Prelude & Liebestod_
*[Rec. 1977]*
_Die Meistersinger Von Nurnberg_
*[Rec. 1972]*









Conductor: Sir Georg Solti
Orchestra: Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini* - I Capuleti e I Montecchi

Beverly Sills, Baker, Nicolai Gedda, Robert Lloyd, Raimund Herinck et al

John Alldis Choir, New Philharmonia Orch, Giuseppe Patane conducting.


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 5


----------



## Judith

Repertoire today has been:-

Rimsky Korsakov
Schererazade
L'Orchestre De La Suisse Romande
Conducted by Ernest Ansermet


Mozart 
Clarinet Concerto
Michael Collins
Russian National Orchestra
Conducted by Mikhail Pletnev

Dvořák
Symphony No 9 (from New World)
Baltimore Symphony Orchestra
Conducted by Marin Alsop


----------



## starthrower

Stravinsky at home with Robert Craft.


----------



## Guest

Brahms - Dvorak (vinyl)


----------



## bharbeke

I have finished Alfred Brendel's Mozart piano concerto set with Marriner and the ASMF. I don't find that there is much quality difference anywhere along the line. The later ones tended to be longer, but all of them are great. I have often seen No. 9 singled out as one of the better early concertos, and it definitely impressed me, too. The 1st movement of it in particular was stunning. I would highly recommend the set with one caveat. There is the occasional extra bit of sound that the microphones picked up in a very small number of the concertos. I noticed the sounds but was able to get back into the music again pretty easily. YMMV.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## laurie

jim prideaux said:


> Sibelius-3rd Symphony performed by Berglund and the Helsinki Philharmonic.........
> 
> Frivolous possibly, I arguably have enough recordings of the Sibelius symphonies to last a life time but the Berglund/Helsinki box set recently appeared for less than £10.........it arrived this morning and this is my first listen, I chose the symphony that often appears to the recipient of less comment than the others.......the key to the first movement has always appeared to me to be the establishing of momentum without 'pushing'...it needs to unfold naturally, Berglund has 'pulled it off'!!!!
> 
> (for anyone with an interest in this set it includes the original LP sleeve art, adding to the attraction of what may prove to be a great acquisition)


Could you post a picture of this box set?


----------



## Guest

Beethoven String Quartet op.59 no.2


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Cello Suites.*

From my calculation, Tortelier was 70 when he recorded these. He doesn't seem to have been affected by age here.


----------



## Selby




----------



## Robert Gamble

Schmidt's 3rd symphony..


----------



## bharbeke

Here are a couple pieces that I heard competent versions of today. They won't let you down, but I have heard much better, too. On the Beethoven, Szeryng's tone is marginal in some places and great in others.

Beethoven: Violin Concerto (Henryk Szeryng, Bernard Haitink, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1 "Winter Daydreams" (Pablo Heras-Casado, Orchestra of St. Luke's)


----------



## Scopitone

Now streaming on TIDAL:



_The Very Best of Elisabeth Schwarzkopf_


----------



## ldiat




----------



## starthrower




----------



## laurie

Joe B said:


> Today's commute:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CD* (DDD--3/22/05)
> *Label:* Naxos American Classics
> 
> I really enjoy the music of William Grant Still. His background in jazz gave him a unique form of composition. Symphony #1 would almost make you think it was composed by George Gershwin. The performances by the Fort Smith Symphony under John Jeter are excellent. I have the three Naxos discs of Grant's symphonic music by this group and conductor and recommend them highly.


I had never heard of this composer, so I just gave this a listen on you-tube .... it's good stuff!
I think I'll have to add these CDs to my always overflowing shopping cart. :lol: 
Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Guest

I was_ supposed_ to be listening to the 7th today, but the Discogs seller sent me the 5th by accident! (He said to keep it and sent the 7th out earlier today.) Karajan and the Berliners turn in a most powerful and well-recorded performance.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## bharbeke

Holst: The Planets and Williams: Star Wars Suite (Mehta, LA Philharmonic Orchestra)

Mercury, Jupiter, and Uranus are great! The other planets are just okay. With the exception of Jupiter and Uranus, I found myself wishing for a lot more power from the orchestra. In Mars, the brass and percussion should be loud and in your face, and I felt like their heart was not in it.

Listening to the official Star Wars soundtracks for years, I know that I am imprinted on the Williams/LSO interpretation of the Star Wars scores. The tempos were a bit weird on the Main Title, and certain other decisions sounded a bit odd in the battle and throne room tracks. I will give Mehta and the LAPO kudos for pulling off the Leia and Jawa themes extremely well.


----------



## Joe B

laurie said:


> I had never heard of this composer, so I just gave this a listen on you-tube .... it's good stuff!
> I think I'll have to add these CDs to my always overflowing shopping cart. :lol:
> Thanks for posting this!


This Newport Classic disc of William Grant Still's music covers most of his lesser, non symphonic works:










Track number 8, "Mother and Child" (at just under 7.5 minutes), is absolutely beautiful and shows his gorgeous string writing ability:






This is where I started with Grant's music, and boy am I glad I gave this disc a try. I love 20th century American composers, and discovering Grant's music was much like discovering Howard Hanson's music.............I could I live without this!


----------



## Joe B

This arrived in the mail today. I'm just half way through listening to the disc. Excellent music, excellent production, excellent choir.


















*Performers:* South Dakota Chorale 
*Conductor:* Brian A. Schmidt
*Composers:* Ivo Antognini, Sven-David Sandstrom, Algirdas Martinaitis, Arvo Part, Knut Nystedt, et al.
*Format:* Hybrid SACD - DSD 2/10/15


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Joe B

*Performers:* Kansas City Chorale, Patricia Higdon
*Conductor:* Charles Bruffy
*Composers:* Samuel Barber, Jean Belmont, John Corigliano, James Mulholland, Williametta Spencer
*Recording:* Recorded at The Scottish Rite Temple, Kansas City, MI from 5/31/95 through 6/3/95
*Format: *CD (DDD-11/3/95)
*Label:* Nimbus Records


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

*Erkki Melartin* - Symphony No.4 in E-major, Op.80 "Summer symphony" (1912)

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony no 5
B.P. Claudio Abbado.


----------



## KenOC

On the radio: Beethoven's String Quartet No. 16, Guarneri Quartet. His last complete work, still firing on all cylinders (and more). Imagine if Beethoven had lived another ten years! What would we have?


----------



## senza sordino

My new listening project is American music. I've got 25 CDs lined up for my listening pleasure. I only own 21 of them, I have three from the library and one in the queue from Spotify. This listening project should take about 10 days to two weeks.

This is Part One, very easy and popular music for this part.

Gershwin Rhapsody in Blue, Concerto in F, An American in Paris and I got Rhythm Variations 









Gershwin Overtures and Songs. Debatable if this is classical. It's certainly terrific. Here's the back cover with the list of the songs









Copland Symphony no 3, Quiet City









Bernstein composer and conductor: Candide Overture, West Side Story Symphonic Dance, Symphonic Suite from On the Waterfront, Fancy Free









Bernstein West Side Story Suite arranged for solo violin and orchestra, Lonely Town from On the Town, Make your garden grow from Candide, Serenade after Plato's Symposium, New York York from On the Town. The Serenade is a wonderful piece. This is a very enjoyable disk.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mayr*: Overtures.

Concerto de Bassus, Bavarian Classical Players, I Virtuosi Italiani, Franz Hauk


----------



## regenmusic

Roy Harris (Little Suite for piano)


----------



## Pugg

* Schubert*: Four Impromptus, D.90; Four Impromptus, D.935 (digital)

Alfred Brendel.


----------



## Pugg

_Opera intermezzi_ ( various composers)
B.P. Herbert von Karajan. 
Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti*; L'elisir d'Amore] ( 1982)
Lucia Popp, Peter Dvorsky, Bernd Weikl, Ewgenij Nesterenko .

Münchener Rundfunkorchester, Heinz Wallberg conducting.


----------



## Guest

Vivaldi: La Stravaganza CD 1 Surely,Marriner and his ensemble as in the first years still holds their candle


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-6th Symphony performed by Barenboim and the Staatskapelle Berlin.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz*: Symphonie fantastique, Op. 14
Roméo et Juliette, Op. 17: Love Scene

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Munch


----------



## elgar's ghost

After concentrating solely on Benjamin Britten's operatic output for the last week or so it's back to the lucky dip process.

_Maria Stuarda_ - opera in two acts [Libretto: Giuseppe Badari after the tragedy by F. von Schiller] (1834)










_Tosca_ - opera in three acts [Libretto: Giuseppe Giacosa/Luigi Illica after the play by Victorien Sardu] (1898-99)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Pieter Wispelwey playing mostly Schubert on his cello


----------



## Pugg

​*Sibelius*: Piano Works / Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)

Impromptu in B minor, Op. 5, No. 5
Impromptu, Op. 5, No. 6
Kylikki, Three Lyric Pieces, Op. 41
Romance in D flat major, Op. 24,

No. 9Barcarola, Op. 24, No. 10
Ten Pieces, Op. 58 No. 4: Der Hirt
Valse Triste, Op. 44 No. 1
Sonatina in F sharp minor, Op. 67 No. 1
Koivu (The Birch), Op. 75/4
The Spruce Tree Op. 75 No. 5
Rondino in G sharp minor, Op .68 No. 2
Elegiaco, Op. 76 No. 10
Six Bagatelles, Op. 97, No. 2: Lied
Six Bagatelles, Op. 97, No. 4: Humoristischer Marsch
Six Bagatelles, Op. 97, No. 5: Impromptu
Esquisses (5), Op. 114


----------



## Pugg

​*Paganini*: Violin Concerto No 3&4 
Accardo / Dutoit.


----------



## Vasks

_On the British light side _

*Reynolds - Overture for a Comedy (Sutherland/Marco Polo)
Leigh - A Midsummer Night's Dream Suite (Braithwaite/Lyrita)
Wood - March: Elizabeth of England (Higgins/Somm)
R. R. Bennett - Little Suite (Sutherland/ASV)
M. Arnold - Four Cornish Dances (Thomson/Chandos)*


----------



## Judith

senza sordino said:


> Bernstein West Side Story Suite arranged for solo violin and orchestra, Lonely Town from On the Town, Make your garden grow from Candide, Serenade after Plato's Symposium, New York York from On the Town. The Serenade is a wonderful piece. This is a very enjoyable disk.


Love this CD. My favourite musical performed by the "love of my life" lol


----------



## Guest

Bruckner Symphony No.7 in E Solti


----------



## Pugg

​
_*Handel*_: Water Music.
B.O. Riccardo Muti


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach

One of the last recordings of the sacred cantatas project.
"Gott ist unsre zuversicht" is a cantata very dear to me with an aria heavenly sung by Rene Jacobs :angel:










Aria : "Schläfert allen Sorgenkummer 7.30 beautiful aria,please listen to it.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini*: Il barbiere di Siviglia

Beverly Sills (Rosina), Nicolai Gedda (Il Conte Almaviva), Sherrill Milnes (Figaro), Renato Capecchi (Dr. Bartolo), Ruggero Raimondi (Dr. Bartolo), Fedora Barbieri (Berta) & Joseph Galiano (Fiorello)

John Alldis Choir & London Symphony Orchestra, James Levine conducting.


----------



## Manxfeeder

KenOC said:


> On the radio: Beethoven's String Quartet No. 16, Guarneri Quartet. His last complete work, still firing on all cylinders (and more). Imagine if Beethoven had lived another ten years! What would we have?


That's an interesting question for a discussion. We would at least have his 10th symphony.


----------



## Taplow

Manuel de Falla - *Noches en los Jardines de España*, Artur Rubinstein, Enrique Jorda and the San Francisco Symphony Orchestra


----------



## jim prideaux

inspired by this week's Saturday Symphony I am listening to Melartin's Violin Concerto performed by Storgard, Segerstam and the Tampere P.O.


----------



## deprofundis

Monasttic chants from 1996 , i cd and two cd monastic chants 2014 hilliard ensemble (mondo sublimo!)
Bad new for me my bracelet is broken i had to put it in repaiir at jewelry store  ... but i expecting another
one in the meantime whit a wonderfull gemstone.


----------



## Joe B

Arrived in the mail today. Currently on tack #5. Thanks Pugg for a new direction in my listening!


















*Performers:* Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Sonya Yoncheva (soprano), Ludovic Tezier (baritone)
*Orchestra:* Bayerisches Staatsorchester
*Conductor:* Bertrand De Billy
*Format:* CD (DDD--9/15/17)
*Label:* Sony Classical


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Andreas Scholl singing Bach Cantatas: "Ich habe genug", "Gott soll allein mein Herze haben" and some others.









I love it and am looking forward to an end-of -October evening of hearing that beautiful voice filling our beautiful concert hall.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*F. J. Haydn*
String Quartets Op. 33 Nos 1-6*
London Haydn Quartet *
[Hyperion, 2013]

Hmm, this didn't go down especially well with some music critics, but I like it. Witty and graceful performances from the London Haydn Quartet. And I have just ordered the Opp. 54 & 55 quartets from the same ensemble, so there!


----------



## senza sordino

Part Two of my American Music listening project. I thought originally I'd have five parts, but I might extend this to seven parts and it'll take two or more weeks. I've been doing a little online searching and then checking Spotify.

Part Two this morning includes 
Samuel Barber Symphonies 1&2, The School for Scandel Overture and First Essay for Orchestra. That first symphony is terrific, full of life. 









Ives String Quartets 1&2 and Barber String Quartet. This disk I borrowed from the library 









Ives Three Pieces from New England, The Unanswered Question, A Set of Pieces, Symphony no 3, Set no 1. My only cd of Ives I own. I should get another 









Barber Violin Concerto and Korngold Violin Concerto and Much Ado about nothing Suite. The Barber Concerto I first heard 20 years ago in concert and fell in love with it immediately. I remember Robert McDuffie played here. This recording is my favourite of all I've heard. Gil Shaham plays flawlessly and the orchestra is exciting and the recording sound is great. I could possibly learn to play the first two movements, but forget the third, that's impossible for me. Is the Korngold Concerto American music? That's debatable.









William Schuman Symphonies 3&5. And Judith: Choreographic form for orchestra. I bought this for the fifth symphony which is for strings only.


----------



## Granate

*R. Strauss Challenge - Der Rosenkavalier, Op.59 - II*










R. Strauss
_*Der Rosenkavalier*_
*Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Christa Ludwig, Teresa Stich-Randall, Otto Edelman, Eberhard Wächter, Ljuba Welisch, Paul Kuen, Kerstin Meyer, Nicolai Gedda*
Childern's Chorus from Loughton High School for Girls and Bancroft's School
Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra
*Herbert von Karajan
Warner Classics (1956/2001 Remastered Edition)* *Winner*









R. Strauss
_*Der Rosenkavalier*_
*Christa Ludwig, Gwyneth Jones, Lucia Popp, Walter Berry, Ernst Gutstein, Plácido Domingo*
Chor Der Wiener Staatsoper
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Leonard Bernstein
Sony Classical (1971/2015 Remastered Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Der Rosenkavalier*_ Live recording
*Christa Ludwig, Tatiana Troyanos, Edith Mathis, Theo Adam, Otto Wiener, Kari Lövaas, Cvetka Ahlin, Anton de Ridder*
Wiener Staatsopernchor
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Karl Böhm
Deutsche Grammophon (1969/1994 Reissue Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Der Rosenkavalier*_
*Régine Crespin, Yvonne Minton, Helen Donath, Manfred Jungwirth, Otto Wiener, Murray Dickie, Emmy Loose, Luciano Pavarotti*
Wiener Staatsopernchor
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Georg Solti
Decca (1968/2008 Remastered Edition)*

Last "important" opera by Richard Strauss before deeping in his Tone Poems. I watched in Youtube the Karajan 1961 Salzburg video. To respect the ToS from Talk Classical, I should not say who I think about when I see and hear Baron Ochs. I kind of like this opera more than Die Meistersinger. It is more tonal and has a lot of weight in female voices.

Would I come back to this opera often?

No.

I don't have enough affinity to German Comedy as I may have maybe with Il Barbiere di Siviglia or Le Nozze di Figaro.

_This is a two horse race, or probably three. The *Böhm Salzburg* recording has a nice sound, thanks mainly to the lush playing of the Wiener Philharmoniker. The cast has maybe too low voices, but I generally have nothing against their performance. A nice and heart-warming effort is the *Bernstein WPO*, which should thank a lot to Culshaw for the producing and sound quality. Domingo has the highlight of the singer, while Christa Ludwig is again my main problem as Marschmallin. I don't think her vocal range is suitable for the character.
Seriously, I shouldn't have listened to Karajan first.
Moving forward, the last listen and a rewarding experience is the *Solti WPO* that deserves to be collectioned rather than overlooked by the overwhelming Karajan Philharmonia. Régine Crespin is up to the level of the Marschmallin character and is very well supported by Yvonne Minton and Helen Donath as the young couple OctavianxSophie. Manfred Jungwirth makes quite a tonal Ochs and Pavarotti raises eyebrows as the Italian singer. But why do I think that thoughout Act II the whole experience loses its magic?

I don't have anything very important to say about the first listen and overwhelming winner: *Karajan Philharmonia* in stereo, although in diapers. The remaster is fantastic for 1956. The cast cannot be improved, taking into account Teresa Stich-Randall as a child-like Sophie. Schwarzkopf creates an unsurpassable Marschmallin with her impressive diction. It cannot be forgotten. Everything is measured by the standards of this vocal performance. All good also for Otto Edelman and Eberhard Wächter._


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Wow...I'm listening to Schubert and Pieter Wispelvey again, after some Napalm Death and alcohol...It is sweet and comfy


----------



## Guest

They play the Sonata No. 1 with white-hot intensity. Sound is a touch thin but very good overall.


----------



## Joe B

*Program:* (see above)
*Performers:* Nicole Cabell, Alek Shrader, Edwin Crossley-Mercer, Amit Peled, Francois-Henri Houbart, Lucy Mauro
*Composer:* Nadia Boulanger
*Format:* CD (DDD--3/10/17)
*Label:* Delos

In this interview with "Milenio," it is quite clear that Lucy Mauro was the primary force behind this disc's release.

(from the interview)

How did Mademoiselle come about?

A colleague of mine studied with Boulanger for four years, and actually stayed in her house in Paris, taking care of it when she traveled. After hearing about his experiences while studying with her, I began researching her music and found that very little had been recorded. I contacted Carol Rosenberger at Delos, the label for which I have made various recordings, and she was interested and had been a pupil of Nadia Boulanger herself. In the disc's notes, Carol wrote a beautiful reminiscence of the time when she studied with her.

How did you conduct your research?

I worked with the Nadia and Lili Boulanger International Center in Paris, transcribing Nadia Boulanger's unpublished manuscripts for the recording and future publications. The whole project took me three years, and to complete it, I was fortunate to receive grants from West Virginia University and the West Virginia Arts Commission. I wanted to present a fitting tribute to Boulanger with the inclusion of her published and unpublished works, as well as recording on the famous Cavaillé-Coll organ, which she played at the historic Madeleine Church in Paris, and including the programming of some of the songs just as she programmed them in various concerts.


----------



## pmsummer

Nothing to see here. Keep moving.


----------



## pmsummer

RECERCADAS DEL TRATADO DE GLOSAS
_Roma 1553_
*Diego Ortiz*
Jordi Savall - viola da gamba
Ton Koopman - clavicembalo & organo di legno
Rolf Lislevand - vihuela & guitare
Andrew Lawrence-King - arpa doppia
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## Joe B

I'm listening to "Rodeo." I've got several versions of "Rodeo" in my collection, but I haven't listened to this Delos disc in awhile. Wonderfully performed and expertly captured by John Eargle.


----------



## Joe B

pmsummer said:


> Nothing to see here. Keep moving.


Makes me think you should have posted something like this to go along with your comment:








:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## deprofundis

hmm .. dear reader, friends , followers , kind strangers..
Here what on the menu tonight the ''plat de résistance concist in :

*Hans Léo Hassler*, a quite lovely missa by Philippe Herreweghe (what a blessing!!)
*Insula Feminarum*, an odd cd by the ensemble La Reverdie, featuring donato de cascia and giovanni de cascia

In the non-classical reoertoire some jazz finest *Stanley Cowel* partial albums (budgeting this month) wonderfull artist
Thanks mister* BarbeBleu* menber of TC for the insight :tiphat:


----------



## Scopitone

This morning's Saturday Symphony streamed. . .

Mahler No 1
Solti, LSO


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*iano Concertos Nr. 14 & 17
(Alexander Schneider / 1962)


----------



## Pugg

​Schubert: for four hands,
Disc 2.

Christoph Eschenbach/ Justus Frantz


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms *iano Sonata No.3 in F Minor, Op.5
Piano Trio No.1 In B, Op.8

Jean Fournier, Antonio Janigro, Paul Badura-Skoda


----------



## regenmusic

ROY HARRIS: Toccata for Piano (1949) - Philip Amalong, piano


----------



## tortkis

Nyman: Mozart 252 - Hilary Summers, Andrew Slater, Michael Nyman Band (MN Records)









Mozart: Idomeneo - Glyndebourne Festival Orchestra & Chorus, John Pritchard (Brilliant)


----------



## Pugg

​Romantic Russia : Sir Gerog Solti
Borodin/ Glinlka/ Mussorgsky.

vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*:Gloria in D major, RV589/ Magnificat, RV611
ed. Malipiero

Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani (mezzos)

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Pugg

*Dvorak*: Rusalka

Renée Fleming (Rusalka), Ben Heppner (Prince), Dolora Zajick (Jezibaba), Eva Urbanová (Foreign Princess), Franz Hawalta (Water Goblin)

Kühn Mixed Choir, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Charles Mackerras.


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-Symphonies 1, 3 and 8 performed by Sir Coin Davis and the Staatskapelle Dresden.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Franz Schmidt*
Symphony No. 2 in E flat major*
Neeme Järvi, Chicago Symphony Orchestra *
[Chandos, 1997]

I'm still feeling my way with this unfamiliar work. I haven't heard Schmidt's symphonies since the 1970s when I got hold of a recording from my local record library. I remember some elusive and enigmatic but rather attractive music - which is what I'm hearing again now with Neeme Jarvi's Chandos recordings.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Symphonies 40 & 41

Charles Mackerras, Prague Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Joe B

*Program & Composers:* Heinichen: "Concerto F-dur", Dieupart: "Concerto a-moll", Fasch: "Concerto d-moll", Fisendel: "Sonata c-moll", Heinichen: "Pastorale A-dur", Quantz: "Concero G-dur", Veracini: "Ouverture No. 5 B-dur"
*Performers:* Musica Antiqua Koln
*Conductor:* Reinhard Goebel
*Format:* CD (DDD--4D Audio--1995)
*Label: *Archiv Production


----------



## Taggart

*O rare Pandolfi!*


----------



## elgar's ghost

My opera choices for today - doomed love abounds!

_Tristan und Isolde_ - drama in three acts [Libretto: Richard Wagner] (1856-59)










_Lakmé_ - opera in three acts [Libretto: Edmond Gondinet/Philippe Gille after a novel by Pierre Loti] (1883)


----------



## Pugg

​*Ravel & Chausson*: Piano Trios

Beaux Arts Trio.


----------



## Merl

Well this one doesn't hang about! The 5th is ok but the 7th is very impressive. Some people will hate that it's quick and Dudamel does have an annoying habit of getting louder the faster he goes but you cant fail to be impressed by the sheer dexterity of the Bolivars. The last movement motors along at and is particularly exciting. Not a recording for everyone and it got very mixed reviews (some thought it lacked clarity - particularly in the slow movement, others thought it was brilliant and vibrant). I'm with the latter camp. Excellent stuff.


----------



## Granate

Merl said:


> Well this one doesn't hang about! The 5th is ok but the 7th is very impressive. Some people will hate that it's quick and Dudamel does have an annoying habit of getting louder the faster he goes but you cant fail to be impressed by the sheer dexterity of the Bolivars. The last movement motors along at and is particularly exciting. Not a recording for everyone and it got very mixed reviews (some thought it lacked clarity - particularly in the slow movement, others thought it was brilliant and vibrant). I'm with the latter camp. Excellent stuff.


I thought you were talking about this:


----------



## Guest

Mozart symphony no.38 "Prager" My favorite Mozart symphony,this recording with Marriner I specially like for its marvelous woodwind contribution.It makes me very happy,pure joy.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler*: Symphony No. 4

Frederica von Stade (mezzo-soprano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## Joe B

*Program:* Divertimento F-dur for 2 horns, 2 viloins, viola and bass, Divertimento B-dur for 2 horns, 2 viloins, viola and bass
*Performers: *Camerata Bern
*Recording:* Recorded Kirche Blumenstein (Thun) 11/28/89-11/30/89
*Format:* CD (DDD)
*Label:* Novalis


----------



## Guest

Dutilleux CD 2

Le loup fragments symphoniques Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire 
Georges Prêtre

Very accessible and very entertaining,give it a try.


----------



## Guest

Ligeti Six Bagatelles,for any woodwind player great fun to listen to.

London Winds


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel*iano Concerto in G major/ Piano Concerto in D major (for the left hand)

Valses nobles et sentimentales

Krystian Zimerman (piano)

Cleveland Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez.


----------



## Guest

Brahms Ballades Michelangeli


----------



## Taplow

Colin Davis, LSO - Nielsen Symphonies


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: Ernani

Plácido Domingo (Ernani), Mirella Freni (Elvira), Renato Bruson (Don Carlo), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Don Ruy Gomez de Silva), Jolanda Michieli (Giovanna), Gianfranco Manganotti (Don Riccardo) & Alfredo Giacomotti (Jago)

Chorus of the Teatro alla Scala di Milano & Orchestra of the Teatro alla Scala di Milano, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Eramire156

Listening on bbc3 iplayer from Prom 72: Vienna Philharmonic – Gustav Mahler’s Sixth Symphony with.Daniel Harding from Royal Albert Hall.


----------



## Joe B

*Program:* Symphonies #35, #38, #39, #59
*Performers:* The English Concert
*Conductor:* Directed from the harpsichord by Trevor Pinnock
*Composer:* Joseph Haydn
*Format:* CD (DDD-1989)
*Label:* Archiv Produktion


----------



## Vasks

_Gave this new acquisition its first hearing_


----------



## Scopitone

Google Play


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*George Butterworth*
Songs From A Shropshire Lad
Folk Songs From Sussex*
Roderick Williams (baritone); Iain Burnside (piano)*
[Naxos, 2010]

I thought this was worth a punt at £4 in Presto's sale. What I'm hearing is quite nice but generic English Pastoral from the early 20th century. Nothing to frighten the horses!


----------



## starthrower

Traverso said:


> Ligeti Six Bagatelles,for any woodwind player great fun to listen to.
> 
> London Winds


Even more fun to watch & listen!


----------



## Guest




----------



## jim prideaux

Pugg said:


> ​*Mahler*: Symphony No. 4
> 
> Frederica von Stade (mezzo-soprano)
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado.


even just the sight of the cover invokes some kind of nostalgia, reminding me of my purchase of this particular recording on vinyl years ago.........it remains my favourite Mahler symphony!


----------



## Guest

starthrower said:


> Even more fun to watch & listen!


It has such a rich mixture of rhythm and melody,the burlesque Eulenspiegel never seems far away.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

All day today  I have to confess that I don't often listen to vocal music. Schubert is my 3rd favourite composer...


----------



## Scopitone

Google Play


Lisa Della Casa :kiss:
Strauss


----------



## Joe B

*Program and Composers:* Stephen Paulus: "Splendid Jewel", Benjamin Britten: "A Hymn to the Virgin", Cecilia McDowall: "Three Latin Motets", Herbert Howells: "A Spotless Rose", Javier Busto: "Marian Pieces", Healey Willan: "Liturgical Motets", Jean Belmont Ford: "Electa" 
*Performers:* Phoenix Chorale
*Conductor:* Charles Bruffy
*Recording:* Recorded at Camelback Bible Church, Paradise Valley, AZ on 5/27/05-5/29/05
*Format:* Hybrid SACD-DSD (9/30/08)
*Label:* Chandos


----------



## Scopitone

Google Play


Kiri Te Kanawa, _The Classic Albums_
Disc 2 - Mozart


----------



## senza sordino

Part three of my American music week, which is quickly turning into a larger listening project. I'm now on track to have ten parts to this. Stay tuned. I've been doing some research and making a few notes. I've lined up a lot of music I'd like to hear, from the 19th century to the 21st century.

Part three:

Ives Violin Sonatas 1-4. I've got the sheet music and playing instructions written by Hilary Hahn from Strad Magazine for the slow middle movement from the fourth Sonata. Much of it has no bar lines, just free rhythms. Very challenging to play together. These sonatas are terrific, so interesting. Ives sometimes takes very short quotes from more familiar Yankee tunes, but harmonically alters them. Quirky, mercurial and fascinating 
Borrowed from my local library









Ives Symphonies 1&2. The finale to the first symphony sounded rather like Brahms at first then Tchaikovsky, I thoroughly enjoyed listening to this. I think it's the first time I've heard these symphonies. In the liner notes, it says that Dale Barltrop is the concert master. He was the concertmaster here for a while before moving back to Australia. I once had the chance to talk to him after a concert, seems like a nice man. But rumour has it that the orchestra members here didn't like him much. I mention this because last week he returned here to play the Absolute Jest in concert, which I attended.
Borrowed from my local library 









Reich Music for 18 Musicians. Hypnotic 
From Spotify 









Reich Different Trains, Electric Counterpoint. Terrific music
Recently purchased second hand









Adams Absolute Jest and Grand Pianola Music. Absolute Jest I heard last week performed live by our local orchestra and the Australian String Quartet, led by Dale Barltrop. The String Quartet is amplified to be heard over the huge orchestra. A fun piece that takes themes and quotes from Beethoven. It's a scherzo from start to finish, hence the title.

I bought this CD in San Francisco a couple of years ago from the symphony shop. I am convinced that later in the day I saw John Adams enter Macy's near Union Square, I guess even composers have to buy new underwear. We made eye contact. I should have stopped him to find out if indeed he was John Adams.


----------



## Sonata

While it IS Schubert month, I could not resist breaking into some of my Mozart chamber music.

*Mozart String Quintets*: Grumieaux 









*Mozart Violin Sonatas*: Anne Sophie Mutter, and Lambert Orkis









I treasure these sets very much. Along with his Cosi, Magic Flute, Don Giovanni, Il Re Pastore, Flute & Harp concerto, clarinet music and late piano sonatas, these are my very favorite of Mozart's oevure.


----------



## Sonata

Vasks said:


> _Gave this new acquisition its first hearing_


What was your first impression? This is in my unlistened to pile


----------



## Merl

Granate said:


> I thought you were talking about this:


Same one. Well I think it is........


----------



## Scopitone

Google Play


Jonas Kaufmann, _Wagner_


----------



## Merl

Merl said:


> Same one. Well I think it is........


Ooops....my bad. They're different recordings. Sorry!


----------



## Vasks

Sonata said:


> What was your first impression? This is in my unlistened to pile


It is quite different. Nothing melodic. 42 minutes of fairly consonant atmosphere. There is no true contrast in the entire piece just 6-8 times where dynamics drop down for a short while and then the volume increases back. I like it, but will never love it. And it's not for everyone


----------



## deprofundis

I bought fews goodies

Seized by sweet desire (naxos) i could not resist interresting ensemble & conductor
Passion, Pestillence, Polyphony (a glimpse at ars nova and ancient lore great cd overall)

Have a good night i sleep early these time and wake up early, i thanks friends, readers and moderator


----------



## Taplow

A superb account of this monumental work by Kenneth Gilbert. Just gone on my wish list.


----------



## Joe B

*Program:* Concerto for Orchestra, Sinfonietta
*Performers:* Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra
*Conductor:* Andre Previn
*Composers:* Bela Bartok, Leo Janacek
*Recording:* Recorded in Royce Hall, UCLA, Los Angeles on 5/3/88
*Format:* CD (DDD--1988)
*Label:* Telarc


----------



## Polyphemus

One from the vaults.


----------



## Joe B

Polyphemus said:


> One from the vaults.
> 
> View attachment 97911


My most cherished CD. It is well to keep it in a vault. Some other 20th century romantic might swipe it from you. Good thing I've got mine already. The other releases which followed this are also wonderful. This was my first Delos experience; i.e. my first experience with a John Eargle recording. Perhaps one of the greatest recording engineers of all time.


----------



## Guest

He certainly makes a heroic effort, and some parts work well, such as the fugue in the 3rd movement, but large stretches just call out for orchestral colors. Good sound.


----------



## Joe B

I'm listening to "An American in Paris" off disc two of this Telarc release:


----------



## bharbeke

Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 (Ashkenazy, Haitink, VPO)

The playing is above average throughout. The 2nd movement is exceptional and the reason to listen to this performance.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to David Amram's "Honor Song for Sitting Bull" on this Newport Classic disc:


----------



## Joe B

Now listening to Michael Daugherty's "Hells Angels" from the Delos disc "American Contrasts."


----------



## Guest

Happy birthday, Maestro. There's no one quite like you.


----------



## Joe B

Went back to the David Amram disc to listen to his "Concerto for Bassoon and Orchestra"


----------



## bharbeke

Mahler: Symphony No. 3 (Kubelik, Symphonie-Orchester und Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks)

Overall, I really like this symphony. It is a live recording, so I can't recommend it on a sonic level due to a lot of miscellaneous noise. It seems like half the audience decided that the 3rd movement was the perfect time to cough. The choir members making bell sounds with their voices in the 5th movement is odd to me. They have actual bells in the percussion section! Carol of the Bells is the only thing that can get away with that technique.

The 2nd movement (1st movement of Part II) was my favorite from this version.


----------



## senza sordino

Part four of my American music listening project. This part occurred quickly as I listened to selected pieces from a cd and not the entire album. I've been in all day today.

Barber Piano Concerto. Terrific piece of music. I used to own a cd of this piece, but I gave it to my mother. This is from Spotify. 









Carter Cello Concerto. I really like this piece. Those chords played by the orchestra at the start are powerful, devastating, like an anvil. Only the cello concerto. I own this cd, it's a good one.









Higdon Violin Concerto, and only the Higdon piece. A pretty good piece of music, quite interesting. My autographed cd









Glass Violin Concerto, from Spotify. I think I've heard it before. Not bad. But I'm not sure I'll listen to it again anytime soon. 









John Luther Adams, Become Ocean. My first listen. It's ambient background music to me, not interesting enough. It's like white wallpaper, okay solid blue wallpaper. Nothing wrong minimalism per se, it just doesn't seem like there's much going on for 40 minutes. There's more change in the music of Glass than this piece.


----------



## Joe B

senza sordino said:


> John Luther Adams, Become Ocean. My first listen. It's ambient background music to me, not interesting enough. It's like white wallpaper, okay solid blue wallpaper. Nothing wrong minimalism per se, it just doesn't seem like there's much going on for 40 minutes. There's more change in the music of Glass than this piece.


I listened to "Become Ocean" earlier today on youtube.com and what you said pretty well sums it up for me also.


----------



## Joe B

Ending the weekend listening to Copland's "Appalachian Spring" on Delos performed by the Seattle Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Gerrard Schwartz, and recorded by John Eargle.


----------



## bharbeke

Brahms: String Quintet in G, Op. 111 (WDR Symphony Orchestra Cologne Chamber Players)

This is a step up from previous versions I've heard. I'd give it a mild recommendation.


----------



## Janspe

*O. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles...*
Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, led by Myung-Whun Chung
Roger Muraro, piano
Jean-Jacques Justafré, horn
Francis Petit, xylorimba
Renaud Muzzolini, glockenspiel









I felt an intense need to listen to some Messiaen today and fought the urge to go down the safe path of _Turangalîla_. This piece is one of Messiaen's most magnificent achievements, and deserves more recognition! Such a journey through all kinds of weird landscapes and impressions...


----------



## malvinrisan

Janspe said:


> *O. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles...*
> Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, led by Myung-Whun Chung
> Roger Muraro, piano
> Jean-Jacques Justafré, horn
> Francis Petit, xylorimba
> Renaud Muzzolini, glockenspiel
> 
> View attachment 97912
> 
> 
> I felt an intense need to listen to some Messiaen today and fought the urge to go down the safe path of _Turangalîla_. This piece is one of Messiaen's most magnificent achievements, and deserves more recognition! Such a journey through all kinds of weird landscapes and impressions...


Awesome. I love this piece so much. This recording is very good also. I haven't gotten enough of Messiaen lately either.


----------



## Vasks

Joe B said:


> Now listening to Michael Daugherty's "Hells Angels" from the Delos disc "American Contrasts."


I have had that disc for a good while. Hell's Angels is a real blast.


----------



## Rys

Janspe said:


> I felt an intense need to listen to some Messiaen today and fought the urge to go down the safe path of Turangalîla. This piece is one of Messiaen's most magnificent achievements, and deserves more recognition! Such a journey through all kinds of weird landscapes and impressions...


As a native Utahan, I get goosebumps whenever a foreigner mentions this work inspired by the scenery there.

This evening I've been taking advantage of YouTube's library. Listening to several of Schubert's violin sonatas as well as other chamber music. Just a minute ago I started a video of Oleg Kagan and Richter.


----------



## Pugg

*Boccherini:* Minuet in A major from String Quintet Op. 11 No. 5, G275
Cello Concerto No. 6 in D major G 479
Cello Concerto No. 7 in G major, G 480

*Vivaldi*: Cello Concerto in A minor, RV418
Cello Concerto in B minor, RV424
Cello Concerto in C minor, RV401
Cello Concerto in A minor, RV422: Largo

Mischa Maisky (cello)

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven*: Piano concertos 1 & 2

Paul Badura-Skoda,
Vienna State Opera Orchestra, Hermann Scherchen


----------



## Pugg

Scopitone said:


> Google Play
> 
> 
> Jonas Kaufmann, _Wagner_


For Joe B, now this is a must have Jonas recording.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Piano Sonata No. 20 in A major, D959/ Piano Sonata No. 21 in B flat major, D960

Krystian Zimerman (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Winterreise D911

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Helmut Deutsch (piano)


----------



## Guest

Schubert Winterreise


----------



## Guest

Thats really a coincidence.


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Handel*: Alcina

Renée Fleming (Alcina), Susan Graham (Ruggiero), Natalie Dessay (Morgana), Kathleen Kuhlmann (Bradamante), Timothy Robinson (Oronte), Juanita Lascarro (Oberto), Laurent Naouri (Melisso)

Les Arts Florissants Orchestra & Chorus, William Christie


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two more operas today before I put my current binge on hold and move on to a different category for a while.

_Tannhäuser_ - drama (originally grand opera) in three acts [Libretto: Richard Wagner] (orig. 1842-45 for first performance in Dresden - subsequently revised for performance in Dresden again (1847), Paris (1861) and Vienna 1875):










_Il Trovatore_ - drama in four parts [Libretto: Salvatore Cammarano/Leone Emanuele Bardare after a play by Antonio García Gutiérrez (1851-53 - rev. for performance in Paris 1856):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruckner*: Symphony No. 1 in C minor

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Jaap van Zweden


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Händel-Variationen op. 24/ Intermezzi op. 119


----------



## Pat Fairlea

I'm surprised how infrequently I listen to the Etudes Tableaux, despite their importance as the last pieces Rachmaninov completed before leaving Russia for good. Ashkenazy is at his best on this CD. His playing sometimes strikes me as cautious or anxious, but here he delivers the full range of dynamics in the Etudes and a delicate, thoughtful Corelli Variations.


----------



## realdealblues

*Anton Bruckner*

_Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, WAB 105_
*[Rec. 1980]*








_Symphony No. 4 in E-flat major, WAB 104 "Romantic"_
*[Rec. 1981]*








_Symphony No. 9 in D minor, WAB 109_
*[Rec. 1985]*








Conductor: Sir Georg Solti
Orchestra: Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 52 'Lobgesang' (Hymn of Praise)
L.S.O.Claudio Abbado conducting.


----------



## Guest

I do not listen very often to Tchaikovsky but this recording is made in heaven.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin *- Journal Intime
Mazurka No. 41 in C sharp minor, Op. 63 No. 3
Ballade No. 1 in G minor, Op. 23
Mazurka No. 11 in E minor, Op. 17 No. 2
Mazurka No. 47 in A minor, Op. 68 No. 2
Fantasia in F minor, Op. 49
Nocturne No. 20 in C sharp minor, Op. post.
Mazurka No. 6 in A minor, Op. 7 No. 2
Ballade No. 2 in F major, Op. 38
Mazurka No. 13 in A minor, Op. 17 No. 4
Largo, Prelude Op. 28 No. 4
Écossaises (3), Op. 72 No. 3
Contredanse in G flat major, KKAnh.Ia/4
Impromptu No. 4 in C sharp minor, Op. 66 'Fantaisie-Impromptu'
Nocturne No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 9 No. 2

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## Robert Gamble

Getting some use out of my Google Play subscription:


----------



## deprofundis

I bought several goodies you may or may not like, here they are:
La messe de Tournai, i have the naxos version but every critic bash it, so i purchashed the René Clemencic version very sweet colorful.

oh tu cara sciença musica ensemble tetrakys, fill whit composers of ars vetus i hardly know, yep even me, sweet!!!
Tercio Master of the royal chapel of Lisbon by ensemble a capella portuguesa ( fill whit Felipe Maghalaes.

On the non-classical but still inspired by classical i bought this album of Gesualdo in a jazz rendition by Tino Tracanna, what a lovely idea mix gesualdo darkness whit jazz.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach such a lovely cantata with Emma Kirkby and the mighty bass, Michael George :angel:


----------



## Vasks

*Donizetti - Overture to "Il Diluvio Universale" (Frontalini/Bongiovanni)
Delibes - The Bell Song from Act 2 of "Lakme" (Dessay/EMI)
Albeniz/Halffter - Rapsodia espagnola (de Larrocha/Eloquence)
Respighi - Ancient Airs & Dances Suite #1 (Saccini/Naxos)*


----------



## Pugg

*Massenet*: La Navarraise.

Lucia Popp/ Alain Vanzo/ Gerard Souzay et al.
Antonio De Almeida conducting.


----------



## Robert Gamble

And now a composer I've never listened to.


----------



## Joe B

Pugg said:


> For Joe B, now this is a must have Jonas recording.


I've only gotten the "L'Opéra" disc so far. I took my wife to an appointment this morning so we listened to it on the way home (2nd listening for me). It is top rate. The Puccini disc should be coming any day now. I'll take your advice on Kaufmann singing Wagner. Should I be stashing money for the Schubert disc you also posted? If this keeps up I'll have to have a "Pugg inspired shelf" in my CD collection.


----------



## Guest

Fantastic in every aspect.


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-6th Symphony performed by Barenboim and the Staatskapelle Berlin.....

a majestic performance!


----------



## jim prideaux

realdealblues said:


> *Anton Bruckner*
> 
> _Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, WAB 105_
> *[Rec. 1980]*
> View attachment 97920
> 
> 
> _Symphony No. 4 in E-flat major, WAB 104 "Romantic"_
> *[Rec. 1981]*
> View attachment 97921
> 
> 
> _Symphony No. 9 in D minor, WAB 109_
> *[Rec. 1985]*
> View attachment 97922
> 
> 
> Conductor: Sir Georg Solti
> Orchestra: Chicago Symphony Orchestra


This post has just given me a jolt!......I had forgotten that I had bought the cassette of the 5th years ago...the question now is-can I find it?
I also have the recording of the 4th on vinyl..alongside Bohm and the VPO performing the 7th and 8th this was my first introduction to Bruckner!


----------



## Robert Gamble

The Mountain King Suite, Gustav II Adolf Elegy, and Symphony #5.


----------



## Janspe

*L. van Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67*
Berliner Philharmoniker, led by Herbert von Karajan









Continuing on with my Beethoven symphonies project. The 5th needs no introduction...


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-7th symphony performed by Barenboim and the Staatskapelle Berlin.


----------



## Joe B

*Program: *"Symphony #4 (Requiem)", "Serenade for Flute, Harp and Strings", "The Lament for Beowulf", "Pastorale for Oboe, Harp, and Strings", "Suite from the Opera "Merry Mount"" 
*Performers: *Seattle Symphony, Seattle Symphony Chorale, New York Chamber Symphony
*Conductor:* Gerard Schwartz
*Composer:* Howard Hanson
*Recording:* Recorded by John Eargle on 12/11/90 at the 92nd Street Y in New York City and on 2/15/91 and 2/18/91 at the Seattle Opera House
*Format:* CD (DDD--12/5/91)
*Label:* Delos

I love this man's music.


----------



## laurie

Joe B said:


> *Program: *"Symphony #4 (Requiem)", "Serenade for Flute, Harp and Strings", "The Lament for Beowulf", "Pastorale for Oboe, Harp, and Strings", "Suite from the Opera "Merry Mount""
> *Performers: *Seattle Symphony, Seattle Symphony Chorale, New York Chamber Symphony
> *Conductor:* Gerard Schwartz
> *Composer:* Howard Hanson
> *Recording:* Recorded by John Eargle on 12/11/90 at the 92nd Street Y in New York City and on 2/15/91 and 2/18/91 at the Seattle Opera House
> *Format:* CD (DDD--12/5/91)
> *Label:* Delos
> 
> I love this man's music.


Hanson has been on my (long!) composers-to-check-out list for a while ..... what CDs do you recommend?


----------



## realdealblues

laurie said:


> Hanson has been on my (long!) composers-to-check-out list for a while ..... what CDs do you recommend?


I would recommend this one...Hanson conducts Hanson


----------



## Taplow

Traverso said:


> J.S.Bach such a lovely cantata with Emma Kirkby and the mighty bass, Michael George :angel:


I have the Harnoncourt with Yvonne Kenny and Kurt Equiluz. I just love _Schafe können sicher weiden_. I wasn't aware of the hyperion recording. I shall hunt it down!


----------



## Joe B

laurie said:


> Hanson has been on my (long!) composers-to-check-out list for a while ..... what CDs do you recommend?





realdealblues said:


> I would recommend this one...Hanson conducts Hanson
> 
> View attachment 97933


I have the disc Hanson Conducts Hanson, and it is excellent. However, the recordings on Delos with the Seattle Symphony under Gerard Schwartz are my first choice. Delos initially released 4 CD's with Hanson's work on them. These are now out of print but can still be gotten at amazon.com. I have the four pictured below, and they are worth their weight in gold to me.


----------



## Robert Gamble

On to some Bantock...

View attachment 97934


----------



## Joe B

laurie said:


> Hanson has been on my (long!) composers-to-check-out list for a while ..... what CDs do you recommend?


A second alternative to getting these same recordings is in a re-released version by Delos, also available at amazon.com:

















These are the same 4 discs in different packaging. There is also another set of all 4 discs all together in one box set but I think the price new is too high. I would recommend buying the individual discs in the post above (I had to post again to include the new pictures).

If I could only listen to one composer it would have to be Hanson. This is purely subjective bias, I know, but it is what it is.


----------



## deprofundis

ah... at last i bought it and i'M currently listening to it *Gesualdo madrigal six by ensemble metamorphose* lead by the great Maurice Bourbon i know i have zillion album of Gesualdo, what so extra-ordinairy about this one, well the ensemble and conductor did fine job whit Josquin Desprez so i knew in my heart i had to purchased it.

I have also* Missa Barcelona ,* thee great missa(that is a ghost rider of ancien lore , absolutly marveleous!!!

And finally *Hans léo Hassler* :harpiscord work on brilliant classic.

Now deprofundis has a full meal , have a nice pleasant day everyone :tiphat:


----------



## Eramire156

Hans Pfitzner

Three preludes from his opera _Palestrina_

Berlin Philharmonic 
Marek Janowski


----------



## jim prideaux

Jos van Immerseel and Anima Eterna performing Schubert-1st, 3rd and 5th Symphonies.


----------



## Guest

Taplow said:


> I have the Harnoncourt with Yvonne Kenny and Kurt Equiluz. I just love _Schafe können sicher weiden_. I wasn't aware of the hyperion recording. I shall hunt it down!


I have the Harnoncourt / Leonhardt Cantatas "Das Alte Werk", but the Hyperion recording is everything you wish for.
I think that my edition is not available anymore.This one is still there ,a twofer,enjoy:tiphat:
https://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/dc.asp?dc=D_CDD22041


----------



## Eramire156

*Richard Strauss
Four Last Song*

_Kartia Matilia

Berlin Philharmonic 
Simon Rattle_


----------



## Guest

I listened to all of these today to remind myself of the greatness than humankind can create in contrast to the horrors unleashed in Las Vegas last night.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Lieder part one - 48 songs, two composers, one poet (*).

















(*) The luxury-class liner notes to the Wolf disc state that two of the texts (which were part of his collection of poems from 1819 entitled _West-östlicher Divan_) were written not by Goethe but by his friend and one-time muse in later life, Marianne von Willemer.


----------



## Scopitone

Handel and Joyce DiDonato - because I need something that makes me happy. (I could also have chosen _Sinatra at the Sands_, and I may yet play that one.)


----------



## pmsummer

ESTAMPIE
_A New Interpretation of the Oldest Preserved Instrumental Music of the Occident_
*Estampies Royales*, Manuscrit du Roi, Frankreich, ca. 1290-1310
Ensemble Nu:n
_
Edition Raumklang_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Piano Concerto No. 1*

There are other recordings out there, but this one is how I want Brahms' First Piano Concerto to sound.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Joe B

*Program:* Symphony #1, Violin Concerto #2, The Enormous Room
*Performers:* Seattle Symphony, Ilkka Talvi (violin)
*Conductor:* Gerard Schwartz
*Composer:* David Diamond
*Recording:* Recorded by John Eargle on 9/11/91, 6/8/92, 10/18/92, and 10/20/92 at the Seattle Opera House
*Format:* CD (DDD-7/13/93)
*Label:* Delos


----------



## Scopitone

Working late.


----------



## deprofundis

*I'M hearing my newest purchased Olivier Messiaen : L'apparition de l'église éternelle + La nativité du seigneur, of course this is organ work for neophytes.i love the utter power of messiaen organ work this is arendition of Jean-Pierre Lecaudet,I only had the naxos version of this and i preffered this one to the naxos. *

_*Than on a non classical side , but cult status of art-rock\ dark punk & rolls, i present you my second currently listening Rat at rat R, yes i kow what an odd name for a band , but they remained ico of N.Y n.y.c lower east-side.
*_
:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart:* Klavierkonzerte Nr. 14 & 17 (Alexander Schneider / 1962)


----------



## Pugg

Joe B said:


> I've only gotten the "L'Opéra" disc so far. I took my wife to an appointment this morning so we listened to it on the way home (2nd listening for me). It is top rate. The Puccini disc should be coming any day now. I'll take your advice on Kaufmann singing Wagner. Should I be stashing money for the Schubert disc you also posted? If this keeps up I'll have to have a "Pugg inspired shelf" in my CD collection.


I am the last one to say you should do this or that but....if you have a few $ left I recommend it, must admit I like his recording from Schubert's : Die schöne Müllerin even better. It's all up to you.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Offenbach* : Overtures

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert Von Karajan

Vinyl edition.


----------



## tortkis

Vivaldi: Opp. 11 - L'Arte dell'Arco & Federico Guglielmo (Brilliant Classics)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Fauré*:
Piano Quintet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 89
Piano Quintet No. 2 in C minor Op. 115

_Eric Le Sage (piano)

Quatuor Ébène_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Quatuor Ebène

String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 5 in D major 'The Lark'
String Quartet, Op. 33 No. 1 in B minor
String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 1 in G major


----------



## Guest

A pity that they did not record more of this lovely music (52 min.),I cherish this one. 
It first appears as played by the Alarius Ensemble (LP)


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622
Karl Leister (clarinet)

Oboe Concerto In C major, K314
Lothar Koch (oboe)

Bassoon Concerto in B flat major, K191
Günter Piesk (bassoon)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: Rigoletto.

Alfredo Kraus (Duke of Mantua), Sherrill Milnes (Rigoletto), Beverly Sills (Gilda), Ann Murray (Giovanna), Mignon Dunn (Maddalena), Malcolm King (Count Ceprano), Dennis O'neill (Borsa) & John Rawnsley (Marullo)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus & Philharmonia Orchestra, Julius Rudel


----------



## Guest

Handel Concertos pour Orgue Ton Koopman


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Beethoven-7th symphony performed by Barenboim and the Staatskapelle Berlin.


.....and again this morning!


----------



## Taplow

Working my way through some Schumann.

















I currently only have the Sawallisch cycle on the EMI Great Recordings of the Century edition. Looking to expand that repertoire.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Lieder part two.

_Frauen-Liebe und Leben (A Woman's Love and Life)_ - eight songs op.42 [Texts: Adelbert von Chamisso] (1840), _Fünf lieder_ - five songs op.40 [Texts: Hans Christian Anderson (1-4)/anon. (5)] (1840) plus fifteen songs taken from other cycles:










Sixteen songs [Texts: German folk sources except Gustav Mahler (1-3)/Tiro de Molina (4,15)/Richard Leander (5,8)] (1880-89) and _Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (Songs of a Wayfarer)_ - four songs [Texts: Gustav Mahler] (c. 1885-86):


----------



## Granate

elgars ghost said:


> Lieder part two.
> 
> Sixteen songs [Texts: German folk sources except Gustav Mahler (1-3)/Tiro de Molina (4,15)/Richard Leander (5,8)] (1880-89) and _Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (Songs of a Wayfarer)_ - four songs [Texts: Gustav Mahler] (c. 1885-86):


*Tir*s*o de Molina #typo


----------



## Granate

*R. Strauss Challenge - Don Juan, Op.20 - I*










R. Strauss
_*Don Juan, Op.20*_
Staatskapelle Dresden
*Karl Böhm
Deutsche Grammophon (1957/1999 Remastered Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Don Juan, Op.20*_
Philharmonia Orchestra
*Otto Klemperer
Warner Classics (1961/2013 Reissue Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Don Juan, Op.20*_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
*Georg Solti
Decca (1973/1994 Reissue Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Don Juan, Op.20*_
Staatskapelle Dresden
*Giuseppe Sinopoli
Deutsche Grammophon (1992)*









R. Strauss
_*Don Juan, Op.20*_
Wiener Phlharmoniker
*André Previn
Telarc (1987)*


----------



## Granate

*R. Strauss Challenge - Don Juan, Op.20 - II*










R. Strauss
_*Don Juan, Op.20*_
Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra
*Zubin Mehta
Sony Classical (1965/2013 Remastered Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Don Juan, Op.20*_
Münchner Philharmoniker
*Valery Gergiev
Münchner Philharmoniker (2017)*









R. Strauss
_*Don Juan, Op.20*_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
*Daniel Barenboim
Warner Classics (1991)*









R. Strauss
_*Don Juan, Op.20*_
Staatskapelle Dresden
*Rudolf Kempe
Warner Classics (1970/1999 Remastered Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Don Juan, Op.20*_
Symphoniesorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
*Lorin Maazel
Sony Classical (1995)*


----------



## Granate

*R. Strauss Challenge - Don Juan, Op.20 - III*










R. Strauss
_*Don Juan, Op.20*_
San Francisco Symphony Orchestra
*Herbert Blomstedt
Decca (1990)*









R. Strauss
_*Don Juan, Op.20*_
London Philharmonic Orchestra
*Klaus Tennstedt
Warner Classics (1990/2011 Reissue Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Don Juan, Op.20*_
Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam
*Bernard Haitink
Philips (1973/1995 Reissue Edition)*


----------



## Granate

*R. Strauss Challenge - Don Juan, Op.20 - IV*










R. Strauss
_*Don Juan, Op.20*_
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Herbert von Karajan
Decca (1960/1999 Remastered Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Don Juan, Op.20*_
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Herbert von Karajan
Deutsche Grammophon (1974/1995 Remastered Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Don Juan, Op.20*_
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Herbert von Karajan
Deutsche Grammophon (1983)*

The best cd performances of the first famous Strauss tone poem can be sum up into six. In my opinion, the colour of the orchestra and its ability to create tonality are key challenges here.

*6th. Solti CSO*
_Unique version or either the most successful that the Chicago could achieve. Solo instruments and the brass shine, with clean strings that play usually with legato._

*5th. Karajan WPO*
_First stereo recording of the Maestro that provides Brass in the strings and a good deal of brass. Overall correct._

*4th. Karajan BPO 83*
_For the third and final Karajan recording, the ambience loses and ampliphies de oomph of the orchestra. Smoother sound of the strings. The brass is loud enough to resonate well._

*3rd. Klemperer PO*
_Unlike the later Karajan 70s effort in the Philharmonie, the Klemperer recording keeps the echoing characteristic of the venue but the sharp and precise strings fix the mud problem. Excellent broad conducting._

*2nd. Sinopoli SKD*
_The late 90s provide great acoustics in the Staatskapelle, so the essence of the seventies remains. It gains control after a minute and then it's fully enjoyable with clean strings and powerful brass._

*1st. Kempe SKD Winner*
_It's obvious that EMI put efforts into the engineering. This was not an standalone. This was made seriously for a complete Tone Poem cycle. The tempi is very fast but the sound is the best available, taking care of the deep lows in timpani and violas._


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Piano Trio No.5 In D, Op.70 No.1 - "Geistertrio" /Jean Fournier, Antonio Janigro, Paul Badura-Skoda
Schubert: Piano Quintet In A, D.667 - "The Trout"/Barylli Quartet, Paul Badura-Skoda, Otto Ruhm


----------



## Pugg

​*Czerny*: Bel Canto Concertante

Rosemary Tuck (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Guest

Recital : Alicia de Larrocha & Victoria de Los Angeles


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony No. 10 in F sharp major
Completed by Deryck Cooke

Wiener Philharmoniker, Daniel Harding


----------



## realdealblues

*Johann Sebastian Bach*

_Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 4-6_
*[Rec. 1993]*








Conductor: Martin Pearlman
Orchestra: Boston Baroque


----------



## Guest

Schubert Sonata D.537,D.664,D.784,16 German Dances
I have a preference for these older recordings .


----------



## Robert Gamble

Reminds me of Spring... and birds.. I hate birds in the morning.. but I like this. Also.. squirrels.


----------



## Vasks

*Flechtenmacher - Moldavian National Overture (Litvin/Olympia)
Enescu - Piano Quartet #1 (Tammuz/cpo)
*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano Concerto No. 5
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## realdealblues

*Anton Bruckner*
_Symphony No. 7 in E major, WAB 107_
*[Rec. 1986]*








*
Hector Berlioz*
_Symphonie Fantastique, Op. 14_
*[Rec. 1972]*
_Les Franc-Juges Overture, Op. 3_
*[Rec. 1974]*

*Gioachino Rossini*
_Il Barbiere Di Siviglia Overture_
*[Rec. 1972]*

*Johann Sebastian Bach*
_Orchestral Suite No. 3: Air_
*[Rec. 1974]*

*John Philip Sousa*
_The Stars And Stripes Forever_
*[Rec. 1986]*

*John Stafford Smith*
_The Star Spangled Banner (Arr. Stock)_
*[Rec. 1986]*

*Jerry Downs*
_Bear Down, Chicago Bears (Arr. Boudreau)_
*[Rec. 1986]*








Conductor: Sir Georg Solti
Orchestra: Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mayr*: Requiem in G minor

Siri Karoline Thornhill, Katharina Ruckgaber (sopranos), Theresa Holzhauser, Brigitte Thoma (altos), Markus Schäfer, Robert Sellier (tenors), Martin Berner, Ludwig Mittelhammer, Virgil Mischok (basses)

Simon Mayr Chorus and Ensemble, Franz Hauk


----------



## Robert Gamble

On to a composer I knew nothing about until I saw him in this thread... Disk 1. Liking the 2nd Symphony a lot.


----------



## bharbeke

That recording of the 2nd symphony from Schwarz and the Seattle Symphony is the only one I've heard of Hanson's so far, but I really like it. I've got some further symphony suggestions from Joe B and realdealblues that I will try out someday (still have 90+ other CDs/sets of classical already in the queue).


----------



## bharbeke

Verdi: La Traviata (Carlo Del Monte, Victoria de Los Angeles, Tullio Serafin, Orchestra Del Teatro Dell'Opera Di Roma)

This is a great opera! Some reviewers had a problem with Del Monte, but I thought he was fine. Victoria de Los Angeles is magical in this role, and I just had a good time listening to the music. I'd recommend this recording to those new to opera, too, because it is under 2 hours and has no recitatives to endure/skip.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Staying in the H section of my catalogue.... earlier though


----------



## Robert Gamble

bharbeke said:


> That recording of the 2nd symphony from Schwarz and the Seattle Symphony is the only one I've heard of Hanson's so far, but I really like it. I've got some further symphony suggestions from Joe B and realdealblues that I will try out someday (still have 90+ other CDs/sets of classical already in the queue).


I enjoyed the other two pieces on the first CD too (Fantasy- Variations on a Theme for Youth, and the 4th Symphony). May very well end up getting volume 2 of this set soon.


----------



## Atrahasis




----------



## elgar's ghost

Lieder part three.

_Die schöne Müllerin (The Fair Maid of the Mill)_ - twenty songs D795 [Texts: Wilhelm Müller] (1823):










_Die schöne Magelone (The Fair Magelone)_ - cycle of fifteen songs for voice, narrator and piano op.33 [Texts: Ludwig Tieck] (1861-69):


----------



## elgar's ghost

Granate said:


> *Tir*s*o de Molina #typo


Thanks - I'll remember to enter it into my book of spelling/grammar de-merits.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Balakirev... Symphony 2, Piano Concerto 1 and Tamara.


----------



## Joe B

bharbeke said:


> That recording of the 2nd symphony from Schwarz and the Seattle Symphony is the only one I've heard of Hanson's so far, but I really like it. I've got some further symphony suggestions from Joe B and realdealblues that I will try out someday (still have 90+ other CDs/sets of classical already in the queue).


I would suggest Symphony #1 & Symphony #3 after listening to Symphony #2, his most known work.


----------



## Eramire156

*Listening to "Old Sib"*

















CD 29 from the *Decca Sound: the Mono Years 1944-1956*


----------



## bharbeke

Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" (Bernard Haitink, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra)

What a symphony, and what a performance! Haitink and the BPO have equalled Bernstein's wonderful version with the Vienna Philharmonic. In particular, the 2nd and 4th movements are full of cool, powerful moments.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, La Mer*


----------



## Joe B

bharbeke said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" (Bernard Haitink, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra)
> 
> What a symphony, and what a performance! Haitink and the BPO have equalled Bernstein's wonderful version with the Vienna Philharmonic. In particular, the 2nd and 4th movements are full of cool, powerful moments.


Haitink and the Berlin Philharmonic are my favorite versions of Mahler on disc. Bernstein comes in at 2nd place neck and neck with some others.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Suite for Violincello No. 1*

I had said this set doesn't have any duffers. Well, Ms. Du Pre does qualify. To be fair, I think she was 16 when she recorded this, but it's not on the level of the rest of the series. Okay, one out of ten; that's still a pretty good set.


----------



## Alfacharger

This arrived in the mail yesterday. I'll put this right up there with any Strauss tone poem. Williams at his best.


----------



## bharbeke

The E.T. DVD editions have sometimes had the soundtrack packaged with them, so if you need both the movie and music, look for that. The flying theme and goodbye scene are so great.


----------



## Joe B

*Program & Composers:* Samuel Barber: "American Music for Strings", Irving Fine: "Serenade for String Orchestra, Op. 1", Elliott Carter: "Serious Song" & "A Lament for String Orchestra", David Diamond: "Elegy"
*Performers:* The Los Angeles Chamber Orchestra
*Conductor: *Gerard Schwarz
*Recording:* Recorded at the Ambassador Auditorium, Pasadena, CA on 4/2/80 digitally with 3M Digital Mastering System
*Format:* CD (DDD-5/7/92)
*Label:* Nonesuch/Electra

A very short disc (about 37 minutes)


----------



## Joe B

*Program:* Prayers of Kerkegaard, The Lovers (World Premier Recording)
*Performers: *The Chicago Symphony and Chorus, Dale Duesing (baritone), Sarah Reese (soprano)
*Conductor:* Andrew Schenck
*Composer:* Samuel Barber
*Recording: *Recorded in Concert at Orchestra Hall, Chicago, IL
*Format: *CD (DDD-1991)
*Label:* Koch International Classics


----------



## Guest

A wonderful performance and recording.


----------



## deprofundis

Dear distiguished folks of taalk classical , i was listening to a new purchased a *Gesualdo *from a german choral ensemble it's called essential Gesualdo by Capella Vocale Hamburg it was made in 2015 yet, i found it strange the recording sound old, but not pejoratively, charming old, rustic factor.. i dont know, very nice.

Than i also purchased one of these BnF recording that are from 1950 to 1965 approx, this one is called:
* Chapelle princière de François 1*, recorded in 1960 it sound very nice for it's respective recording and feature Jacquet de Mantua, Sermisy and like Mathieu Gascongne among others lesser know.

Have a sweet pleasant night ladie'S and gentelmens, friends , followers, reader ect have a good day :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart:* Piano concertos 20-23-1
Géza Anda


----------



## bharbeke

Brahms: Symphony No. 1 (Jochum, London Philharmonic Orchestra)

This one is at the top level of performances of this symphony. Check it out!


----------



## Pugg

bharbeke said:


> Verdi: La Traviata (Carlo Del Monte, Victoria de Los Angeles, Tullio Serafin, Orchestra Del Teatro Dell'Opera Di Roma)
> 
> This is a great opera! Some reviewers had a problem with Del Monte, but I thought he was fine. Victoria de Los Angeles is magical in this role, and I just had a good time listening to the music. I'd recommend this recording to those new to opera, too, because it is under 2 hours and has no recitatives to endure/skip.


'' 
I also load del Monte, for that reason alone I never spin it, de Los Angeles is solid but so many more great Violetta's out there 
Although de Los Angeles is fine there a so much recording out there with even greater Violetta's.


----------



## Pugg

​Sibelius -Symphony 2 
V.P Bernstein.


----------



## deprofundis

*Jonathan Harvey*: latvian radio choir (2011) very pleasant mystical journey await the listener , let me tell you this great subjection by TC menber *Mandryka*, thanks buddy.

I Also puchased uaxuactum by* Giacinto Scelsi*,brooding whit a decent share darkness and once again quite etherical & mystical


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruckner*: Symphony No 8
Herbert von Karajan.

Deutsche Grammophon 2707 085 Germany 1976S


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn* - The Piano Trios* Op.49/Op. 66

The Florestan Trio


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini*: Zaira

Katia Ricciarelli (Zaira), Simone Alaimo (Orosmane), Ramón Vargas (Corasmino), Alexandra Papadjakou (Nerestano), Silvana Silbano (Fatima), Roberto De Candia (Meledor), Luigi Roni (Lusignano), Giovanni Palmieri (Castiglione)

Teatro Massimo Bellini di Catania, Paolo Olmi


----------



## Judith

Listening to Beethoven Symphonies 3 &5 from Beethoven Box Set 
Philadelphia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti (brown box with stern looking Beethoven)

Why does the last movement of 5th land me in tears when it's not supposed to be a weepy?? 

They also perform a "mean" Eroica. Absolutely amazing!!

Both are wonderful performances!!!


----------



## Guest

Arnold Malcolm Symphony No.3 & 4


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner/ Brahms/ Mahler/ Beethoven.*
Christa Ludwig/ Otto Klemperer.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Lieder part four.

_Liederkreis_ - cycle of twelve songs op.39 [Texts: Joseph von Eichendorff] (1840), _Vier Husarenlieder (Four Hussars Songs)_ - cycle of four songs op.114 [Texts: Nikolaus Lenau] (1851) plus seventeen songs taken from other cycles:










_Des Knaben Wunderhorn (The Youth's Magic Horn)_ - cycle of twelve songs plus three additional settings [Texts: German folk sources] (1892-1901):


----------



## chill782002

bharbeke said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" (Bernard Haitink, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra)
> 
> What a symphony, and what a performance! Haitink and the BPO have equalled Bernstein's wonderful version with the Vienna Philharmonic. In particular, the 2nd and 4th movements are full of cool, powerful moments.


Certainly my favourite performance of Mahler's First Symphony.


----------



## chill782002

The Serenade is lovely but the Tragic Overture is taken a bit too slowly for my liking.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Krommer*: Clarinet Quartets
Disc 1

Dieter Klocker

Consortium Classicum


----------



## bharbeke

Brahms: Symphony No. 4 (Munch, Boston Symphony)

This is a very fine performance of this symphony, maybe the best ever.


----------



## Guest

Mahler 1


----------



## Barbebleu

Wesendonck Lieder - Eileen Farrell and Leonard Bernstein. Glorious. One doesn't normally associate Bernstein with Wagner apart from his Tristan, but this is so good.


----------



## Pugg

*Mendelssohn*: Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56 'Scottish'/ Hebrides Overture, Op. 26 ('Fingal's Cave')

Israel Philharmonic Orchestra/ Leonard Bernstein conducting.
Vinyl edition.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Lieder part five this afternoon from Brahms and Wolf.

_Liebeslieder-Walzer_ - eighteen songs for vocal quartet and piano duet op.52 [Texts: Russian, Polish and Hungarian folk sources] (1868-69):
_Neue Liebeslieder_ - fifteen songs for vocal quartet and piano duet op.65 [Texts: various European folk sources except no.15 by J.W. van Goethe] (1869-74):
_Drei Quartette_ - three songs for vocal quartet and piano duet op.64 [Texts: C.O. Sternau/F. von Schiller/Turkish folk source] (1862 and 1874):










_Spanisches Liederbuch_ - 44 songs [Texts: Spanish folk sources] (1889-91):








***

(*** unable to expand image - performers are Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Elizabeth Schwarzkopf and Gerald Moore)


----------



## realdealblues

*Igor Stravinsky*
_The Rite Of Spring_
*[Rec. 1982]*







Conductor: Leonard Bernstein
Orchestra: Israel Philharmonic Orchestra

*Gustav Mahler
*_Symphony No. 3 in D minor_
*[Rec. 1982]*







Soloist: Helga Dernesch
Conductor: Sir Georg Solti
Orchestra: Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov*: Preludes.


----------



## Vasks

_Concerti concerned with death_

*Berg - Violin Concerto (Mutter/DG)
Rouse - Cello Concerto (Ma/Sony)*


----------



## Robert Gamble

The performer is certainly better than my recent attempts at Recorder!


----------



## Pugg

​*Mercadante*: Il Giuramento

Mara Zampieri (Elaisa); Agnes Baltsa (Bianca); Placido Domingo (Viscardo); Robert Kerns (Manfredo); Michele Fiotta (Brunoro); Silvia Herman (Isaura)

Choir & Orchestra of the Vienna State Opera, Gerd Albrecht

Live Recording 1979


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Schwanengesang by Schubert with Mark Padmore & Paul Lewis. For some reason I've heard this collection more than Winterreise...


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

Beethoven String Quartet Op.131


----------



## elgar's ghost

Lieder part six this evening.

_Liederkreis_ - cycle of nine songs op.24 [Texts: Heinrich Heine] (1840), _Dichterliebe (A Poet's Love)_ - cycle of sixteen songs op.48 [Texts: Heinrich Heine] (1840) plus seven songs to texts by Heine taken from other cycles:










_Winterreise (Winter Journey)_ - cycle of twenty four songs D911 [Texts: Wilhelm Müller] (1827):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## realdealblues

*Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky*
_Piano Concerto No. 1 in B-flat minor, Op. 23_
*[Rec. 1961]*







Pianist: Philippe Entremont
Conductor: Leonard Bernstein
Orchestra: New York Philharmonic

*Johann Sebastian Bach*
_The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 2, Nos. 9-16 BWV 878-885_
*[Rec. 1969]*







Pianist: Glenn Gould


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Eramire156

On the way to wok last night and on the way home this morning, and again this afternoon:









*ORALIA DOMINGUEZ*


----------



## bharbeke

Mozart: The Magic Flute (Rene Jacobs, Akademie fur Alte Musik Berlin)

There is a lot to love in this recording. The singers and players are all extremely talented, and they deserve acclaim. What really brings this recording down is the odd bird chirping on several tracks (which I have not heard on any other recording of this opera) and some storm/thunder effects from the percussion section that distract more than enhance.

To close on a positive note, here are all the bits I recommend from the Jacobs version:

overture
"Bei Mannern, welche Liebe fuhlen"
"Zum Ziele fuhrt dich diese Bahn"
"Nun stolzer Jungling, nur hieher!"
"O Isis und Osiris" #1
"Der Holle Rache kocht in meinem Herzen"
"Ach ich fuhl's es ist verschwunden"
"Soll ich dich, Teurer! nicht mehr seh'n?"
"Pa - Pa - Pa"

All spellings come from Spotify, and a couple are different from other versions' track names.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Elgar, Cello Concerto*

Somehow I've ended up with about five recordings of this. I'm listening to Paul Tortelier with Sir Adrian Boult. It's well done, but it doesn't grab me like Jacqueline Du Pre with Barbirolli.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Symphony no. 1.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Elgar, Cello Concerto*

This is Paul Tortelier with Sir Malcom Sergent and the BBC Symphony in 1953. It is more energetic than his later recording with Sir Adrian Boult in 1972, and I'm a fan of the energetic.


----------



## pmsummer

VESPERS FOR ST. MICHAEL'S DAY
*Hieronymous Praetorius*
Weser - Renaissance Bremen
Manfred Cordes - director
_
CPO_


----------



## Alfacharger

bharbeke said:


> The E.T. DVD editions have sometimes had the soundtrack packaged with them, so if you need both the movie and music, look for that. The flying theme and goodbye scene are so great.


Thanks for the heads up, I just wanted the music and this two cd set is pretty complete!

TRACK LISTING:

DISC 1 
THE FILM SCORE PRESENTATION

1 Main Title 1:14 
2 Far From Home / E.T. Alone 6:57 
3 Bait for E.T. 1:45 
4 Meeting E.T. 2:08 
5 E.T.'s New Home 1:28 
6 The Beginning of a Friendship 2:53 
7 Toys 3:13 
8 I'm Keeping Him 2:20 
9 E.T.'s Powers 2:44 
10 The Closet * :53 
11 E.T. and Elliott Get Drunk 2:57 
12 Frogs 2:12 
13 At Home 5:38 
14 The Magic of Halloween 2:55 
15 Sending the Signal 3:58 
16 Searching for E.T. 4:18 
17 Invading Elliott's House 2:24 
18 Stay With Me * 2:24 
19 Losing E.T. 2:04 
20 E.T. Is Alive 4:22 
21 The Rescue and Bike Chase 8:07 
22 The Departure 7:07 
23 End Credits 3:55 
Disc One: Total Time: 77:57

DISC 2 
THE 1982 SOUNDTRACK ALBUM

1 Three Million Light Years From Home 3:01 
2 Abandoned and Pursued 3:02 
3 E.T. and Me 4:54 
4 E.T.'s Halloween 4:11 
5 Flying 3:25 
6 E.T. Phone Home 4:21 
7 Over the Moon 2:12 
8 Adventure on Earth 15:10

ADDITIONAL MUSIC

9 The E.T. Adventure * 4:12 
10 Far From Home / E.T. Alone (alternate) ** 7:00 
11 The Encounter * 1:49 
12 Meeting E.T. (alternate) * 2:20 
13 E.T.'s New Home (alternate) 1:27 
14 The Kiss * :49 
15 Levitation * :41 
16 Searching for E.T. (alternate) 4:19 
17 Invading Elliott's House (alternate) ** 2:24 
18 E.T. Is Dying 2:24 
19 The Departure (alternate) 7:06 
20 End Credits (alternate) 3:55 
Disc 2: Total Time: 78:42 
Total Album Time: 2:36:39

** Contains previously unreleased music 
* Previously unreleased music


----------



## mbhaub

These two wonderful disks:


----------



## Guest

Not exactly the last word in sonic bliss, but man oh man, the playing!


----------



## Eramire156

*Time for a little Webern.*









The book has sat my bookcase for about five years, the box set has sat on its shelf largely unlistened to, so over this fall and winter, I'm going to get to know Anton.

CD 1 *Boulez conducts Webern*


----------



## Joe B

*Program:* Tournaments, Fantasia on an Ostinato, Elegy, Concerto for Piano and Orchestra
*Performers:* Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra, Barry Douglas (piano)
*Conductor: *Leonard Slatkin
*Composer: *John Corigliano
*Recording:* Recorded in Powell Symphony Hall, St. Louis, MO on 5/11/93, 2/11/94 & 2/13/94, 4/24/94
*Format: *CD (DDD--2/27/96)
*Label:* RCA Red Seal


----------



## Gouldanian

Romantic mood...


----------



## Gouldanian

Manxfeeder said:


> *Elgar, Cello Concerto*
> 
> Somehow I've ended up with about five recordings of this. I'm listening to Paul Tortelier with Sir Adrian Boult. It's well done, but it doesn't grab me like Jacqueline Du Pre with Barbirolli.


Jacqueline Du Pré's for me...


----------



## bharbeke

Mozart: Requiem (Leonard Bernstein, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra)

This performance is spectacular from note one. In particular, the Sanctus is worthy of note.


----------



## Joe B

Arrived today in the mail. Enjoyable! Thanks Pugg for your post #698 in "Melody of the Day"!


----------



## MattB

*Jordi Savall, Montserrat Figueras* - _Cançons de la Catalunya millenaria_










El Cant Dels Ocells i Els Segadors versions are exceptional.


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven: Violin Concerto (Vadim Repin, Riccardo Muti, Vienna Philharmonic)

I've run into a lot of terrific Beethoven VCs recently, thanks to the recommendations on this forum. Repin & Co. join that group. The violin tone and technique are 1st-rate, and even though it was 45 minutes long, I wanted more after it was done. That's about the highest praise I can give a work.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano concerto's 11*12*13
Murray Perahia.


----------



## Pugg

Joe B said:


> Arrived today in the mail. Enjoyable! Thanks Pugg for your post #698 in "Melody of the Day"!


It's my pleasure Joe, any decision on the Schubert yet?


----------



## Pugg

*Mendelssohn* - Piano Music
Bertrand Chamayou (piano)


----------



## deprofundis

Sorbaji piano music 3 cds hmm.. yum .. good decent piano, i love keyboard music done in finest some stuff sound very odd yet melodic 3 cd on naxos.Now i most do buziness since cash running low , but im not broke i pay my dept all in all.But Sorbaji was an urgent need in my collection.


----------



## Pugg

*Kreutzer* - Violin Concertos Nos. 15, 18 & 19​
Laurent Albrecht Breuninger (violin)

SWR Rundfunkorchester Kaiserslautern, Alun Francis


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: Symphony No. 4/* Schumann*: Symphony No. 4

New Philharmonia Orchestra Riccardo Muti conducting.

Vinyl edition


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*: Nisi Dominus/ Motets

Teresa Berganza / Antoni Ros Marbà


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Still Schubert marathon for me "Discovered" Werner Güra and enjoy it


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cilea* : Adriana Lecouvreur

Dame Joan Sutherland / Carlo Bergonzi / Leo Nucci ·et al

Orchestra & Chorus of Welsh National Opera
Richard Bonynge conducting.
Release 04 Sep. 2006


----------



## elgar's ghost

Lieder part seven this morning.

_Italienisches Liederbuch_ - forty six songs [Texts: folk sources] (1890-91 and 1896):










_Zigeunerlieder (Gypsy Songs)_ - eleven songs for vocal quartet/choir and piano (eight songs adapted by the composer for single voice and piano) op.103 [Texts: Hungarian folk sources] (1887-88):

_Fünf Lieder_ - song cycle op.106 [Texts: Franz Kugler (1)/Christian Reinhold (2, 5)/Klaus Groth (3)/Adolf Frey (4)] (1885-88):

_Fünf Lieder_ - song cycle op.107 [Texts: Paul Flemming (1)/Karl Lemcke (2)/O.F. Gruppe (3)/Detlev von Liliencron (4)/Paul Heyse (5)] (1885-88):

_Vier ernste Gesänge (Four Serious Songs)_ - song cycle op.121 [Texts: Biblical sources] (1896):


----------



## Guest

Handel Carmelite Vespers If you like beautiful choirs....:angel:


----------



## chill782002

One of my favourite symphonies and the earliest recording of it as far as I'm aware (1950). It's certainly much less polished than some other versions (although that may just be down to the Wiener Symphoniker) but a very individual interpretation as one would expect from Scherchen. Sound isn't bad at all when one considers that this is a live recording and how old it is but Orfeo never disappoints in that regard in my experience.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Symphony in D major, Hob. I:101 "The Clock" • Symphony in E-flat major, Hob. I:103 "Drum-Roll"


----------



## Guest

Grieg music from Peer Gynt & Holst The Planets


----------



## Pugg

*Schumann*: Symphonic Etudes, Op.13; Kinderszenen, Op.15; Carnaval, Op.9


----------



## Joe B

Pugg said:


> It's my pleasure Joe, any decision on the Schubert yet?


The Schubert and Wagner are saved in my cart. Prioritizing purchases is now one of my biggest problems......option's anxieties!


----------



## Guest

Beethoven 4 & 7


----------



## Sonata

*Wagner- Der Ring Des Nibelungen Conducted by Karajan*

I don't have THIS set...the high fidelity Blu Ray audio, but it was a pretty picture with all the gold and black. lol. 
Anyway, I'm now firmly in DavidA's camp. This is my favorite ring for sure. I've finished Rheingold, and I am onto the second act of Walkure.


----------



## Guest

Sonata said:


> *Wagner- Der Ring Des Nibelungen Conducted by Karajan*
> 
> I don't have THIS set...the high fidelity Blu Ray audio, but it was a pretty picture with all the gold and black. lol.
> Anyway, I'm now firmly in DavidA's camp. This is my favorite ring for sure. I've finished Rheingold, and I am onto the second act of Walkure.


I listened a short while back to these recordings and I am also very positive about them.Not for a moment I had the feeling of missing something.
Besides this recording I only have the Solti ring in my collection.
I wish you many well spendid hours with this fine Ring.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy & Poulenc* : Cello Sonatas

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello) & Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## Granate

Sonata said:


> *Wagner- Der Ring Des Nibelungen Conducted by Karajan*
> 
> I don't have THIS set...the high fidelity Blu Ray audio, but it was a pretty picture with all the gold and black. lol.
> Anyway, I'm now firmly in DavidA's camp. This is my favorite ring for sure. I've finished Rheingold, and I am onto the second act of Walkure.


This was the first ring I ever listened to. I didn't end up liking the work and abandoned Wagner for two years. Sure, Rheingold is superb, but after Die Walküre I didn't like anything else. I had no context of the work in that listen at that time.

Now keep scrolling, nothing to see. I want to post and reach the number 1000. Thank you.


----------



## realdealblues

*Robert Schumann*
_Symphony No. 2 in C, Op. 61 (Mahler Reorchestrations)_
*[Rec. 2006]*







Conductor: Riccardo Chailly
Orchestra: Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra

*Anton Bruckner*
_Symphony No. 8 in C minor, WAB 108_
*[Rec. 1990, Live]*







Conductor: Sir Georg Solti
Orchestra: Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Granate

*Callas - The Studio Recordings*

I realise that the Strauss Challenge takes a lot of coding time for me. And I need other priorities, so in the morning, I just listen to recordings I already know and own. The 99€ Callas Studio set was a fantastic purchase.

This was listened yesterday:


----------



## Vasks

*Rorem - Violin Concerto (Kremer/DG)
Britten - Lachrymae (Golnai/CBC)
Baird - Piano Concerto (Wodnicki/Dux)*


----------



## Granate

*Callas - The Studio Recordings II*

And this was today. This forza made me feel very sad. It was difficult to write the essay with the quarrell between Don Alvaro and Don Carlos in Act III.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky * piano trio.

Jacqueline du Pré (cello) Pinchas Zukerman (violin) & Daniel Barenboim (piano)


----------



## Robert Gamble

A girl, a violin, and Bach.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Lieder part eight this afternoon.

_Schwanengesang_ - posthumously arranged cycle of fourteen last songs D957 [Texts: Ludwig Rellstab (1-7)/Heinriche Heine (8-13)/J.S. Seidl (14)] (1828) plus five other songs, four to texts by Seidl and one to a text by Rellstab:










_Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (Songs of a Journeyman)_ - cycle of four songs [Texts: Gustav Mahler] (1883-85)
_Fünf Rückert Lieder_ - cycle of five songs [Texts: Friedrich Rückert] (1901 and 1902):
_Kindertotenlieder_ - cycle of five songs [Texts: Friedrich Rückert] (1901 and 1904):


----------



## Granate

*R. Strauss Challenge - Tod und Verklärung, Op.24 - I*










R. Strauss
_*Tod und Verklärung, Op.24*_
Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam
*Bernard Haitink
Philips (1981/1995 Reissue Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Tod und Verklärung, Op.24*_
Wiener Philharmoniker
*André Previn
Telarc (1987)*









R. Strauss
_*Tod und Verklärung, Op.24*_
Metropolitan Orchestra
*James Levine
Deutsche Grammophon (1995)*









R. Strauss
_*Tod und Verklärung, Op.24*_
Cleveland Orchestra
*George Szell
Sony Classical (1960/2009 Reissue Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Tod und Verklärung, Op.24*_
Cleveland Orchestra
*Vladimir Ashkenazy
Decca (1990)*


----------



## Granate

*R. Strauss Challenge - Tod und Verklärung, Op.24 - II*










R. Strauss
_*Tod und Verklärung, Op.24*_
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Fritz Reiner
Decca (1956/1999 Remastered Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Tod und Verklärung, Op.24*_
London Philharmonic Orchestra
*Klaus Tennstedt
Warner Classics (1982/2011 Reissue Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Tod und Verklärung, Op.24*_
Philharmonia Orchestra
*Otto Klemperer
Warner Classics (1961/2013 Reissue Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Tod und Verklärung, Op.24*_ Live recording
Staatskapelle Dresden
*Karl Böhm
Deutsche Grammophon (1988/1999 Remastered Edition)*


----------



## Granate

*R. Strauss Challenge - Tod und Verklärung, Op.24 - III*










R. Strauss
_*Tod und Verklärung, Op.24*_
New York Philharmonic Orchestra
*Giuseppe Sinopoli
Deutsche Grammophon (1988)*









R. Strauss
_*Tod und Verklärung, Op.24*_
San Francisco Symphony Orchestra
*Herbert Blomstedt
Decca (1995)*









R. Strauss
_*Tod und Verklärung, Op.24*_
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Herbert von Karajan
Decca (1961/1999 Remastered Edition)*


----------



## Granate

*R. Strauss Challenge - Tod und Verklärung, Op.24 - IV*










R. Strauss
_*Tod und Verklärung, Op.24*_
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Herbert von Karajan
Deutsche Grammophon (1971/1995 Remastered Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Tod und Verklärung, Op.24*_
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Herbert von Karajan
Deutsche Grammophon (1983)*









R. Strauss
_*Tod und Verklärung, Op.24*_
Staatskapelle Dresden
*Rudolf Kempe
Warner Classics (1970/1999 Remastered Edition)*

One of my R. Strauss favourite tone poems for its tonality before reaching the dark edges of Zarathustra or the ironic and playful notes of Till Eulenspiegel. The trend seems to close up to three particular conductors.

*6th. Previn WPO*
_The Wiener Philharmoniker gives wings to the score, balanced in sound. The conducting is fine._

*5th. Kempe SKD*
_The EMI seal gives weight to the timpani and the resonating of the strings in the Lukaskirche. It's well-crafted._

*4th. Szell ClO*
_Lush in the Cleveland Orchestra under a great conductor. The delicate engineering transforms the Strauss piece into a romantic poem more than post-romantic._

*3rd. Karajan WPO*
_Although the engineering provide an ambient-like sound for the strings, the brass is on point but not on that great level. Strong contender._

*2nd. Karajan BPO 71 Winner*
_Very different approach to the Vienna take. There is not such a weight in the string sound but more focus on telling a story. There is such a beautiful violin playing in the first part, that leads to the brass in the loud sections. However, the purpose of the playing of the brass is to evolve towards the climax to give all the sense to the poem._

*1st. Reiner WPO Winner*
_No.1 option for sound quality. Unbelievable strings and lushy sound that again turn on the most romantic version of Strauss._


----------



## Eramire156

*Mahler Kerstmatinees*

*Gustav Mahler
Symphony no.9*

_Bernard Hatink
Koninklijk Concertgebouworkest_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini*: I Puritani

Beverly Sills (Elvira), Arturo Talbot (Nicolai Gedda), Louis Quilico (Sir Riccardo Forth), Paul Plishka (Sir Giorgio), Heather Begg (Enrichetta di Francia), Ricardo Cassinelli (Sir Bruno Robertson), Richard Van Allan (Lord Gualtiero Valton)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Julius Rudel, conducting.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Strauss to relieve some stress.


----------



## realdealblues

*Johannes Brahms*
_Ein Deutches Requiem, Op. 45_
*[Rec. 1966]*







Soloists: Agnes Giebel, Hermann Prey
Conductor: Ernest Ansermet
Orchestra: Suisse Romande Orchestra & Chorus, Lausanne Pro Arte Chorus


----------



## Guest

Hugo Wolf Italienisches Liederbuch

Dawn Upshaw - Olaf Bär - Helmut Deutsch


----------



## Robert Gamble

Robert Gamble said:


> Strauss to relieve some stress.
> 
> View attachment 97997


I always end up a bit disappointed when I listen to Also Sprach Zarathustra. Such a great beginning that the rest doesn't quite seem to match up to.


----------



## Guest

Robert Gamble said:


> I always end up a bit disappointed when I listen to Also Sprach Zarathustra. Such a great beginning that the rest doesn't quite seem to match up to.


No relieve then?


----------



## Selby

Currently: Sonata No. 9, Op. 68 "Black Mass" (1913)


----------



## Robert Gamble

Traverso said:


> No relieve then?


Don Juan did more for that...


----------



## Robert Gamble

Haydn definitely tends to relax me... Symphonies 94, 97 and 101.


----------



## Guest

Robert Gamble said:


> Don Juan did more for that...


And finally, Death and Transfiguration,:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Symphony No.2 this morning.


----------



## Guest

Rachmaninov Suite 1 for 2 pianos Op.5 - Suite 2 Op.17 - Russian Rhapsodie for 2 pianos - Variantion on a theme by Corelli Op.42


----------



## rspader

My first real exposure to Khachaturian. I will have to explore further.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Guest

Quartet No.1. Fine playing and pretty good sound, but the ergonomics leave something to be desired. The sides are paired 1/6, 2/5, and 3/4--obviously designed for automatic turntables of the past, plus every work is spread across two LPs. This is one instance where a CD might be preferable, or certainly hi-res downloads.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Eramire156

Found this last week at a used bookstore. Made me listen to Mahler 4 with fresh ears.


----------



## ldiat

on the radio 2 day like this symphony


----------



## Joe B

(Top picture original 1988 cover release)

*Program & Composers:* (see above)
*Performers:* Arleen auger (soprano), Dalton Baldwin (piano)
*Recording:* Recorded by John Eargle at First Congregational Church, Los Angeles, CA on 3/7/88-3/88
*Format: *CD (DDD--1988)
*Label:* Delos


----------



## Guest




----------



## deprofundis

I'm currently listening to the flemish master name *Jscob Obrecht * an album called in dutch i presume: De Wereldlijke Werken ont_ Brisk ensemble,_ a magnifique set of his secular music, song , vocal part and instrumental part wonderfull, my apology sir* ManxFeeder ,* Obrecht not that drab, his chanson are solid on this released.

:tiphat:


----------



## Janspe

*S. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto in D-flat major, Op. 10*
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, led by Hannu Lintu
Olli Mustonen, piano









I must admit that I'm not the biggest fan of Mustonen's playing in general, but I've got to give him credit for being always absolutely true to his personal style. I'm sure this recording of the the dazzling 1st concerto is bound to show the work in a new light for other listeners too!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano concertos: 24*25*5
Géza Anda.


----------



## bharbeke

It's finally happened! I had my first breakthrough performance of Beethoven's Symphony No. 9 that I would call superlative.

The performers? Osmo Vanska and the Minnesota Orchestra! They did the whole cycle, so I'm looking forward to hearing how they approached the other eight.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Hannes Minnaar (piano)

The Netherlands Symphony Orchestra, Jan Willem de Vriend


----------



## senza sordino

Part V of my American music listening project. I own all five from this group. When I first sketched out my listening project I thought maybe I'd have four or five parts. But then looking for music I saw lots of composers and albums I wanted to listen to. There will be nine parts, 45 CDs in total. At least two weeks, three weekends.

Part Five

Grofe Grand Canyon Suite, Mississippi Suite









Copland Appalachian Spring, Fanfare, El Salón México, Danzón Cubano. Gorgeous album









Copland Violin Sonata, Ives Largo for violin clarinet and piano, Bernstein piano trio, Carter Elegy for viola and piano, Barber String Quartet. I love this cd. I bought the sheet music to the Copland Violin Sonata but I haven't learned it yet. I have a new violin teacher to work on it with.









Corigliano Chaconne from the Red Violin, Enescu Romanian Rhapsody arr by Franz Waxman, Waxman Tristan and Isolde Fantasia, John Adams Violin Concerto. Terrific album, good sound and strong playing. Two of the pieces aren't strictly American but have been arranged by an American. 









Adams Short Ride in a fast machine, the wound dresser (poem by Walt Whitman), Berceuse elegiaque written by Bussoni arranged by Adams, Shaker Loops, my least favourite of this group.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Piano Trios Nos. 1-3 (Complete)

Leonidas Kavakos (violin), Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Emanuel Ax (piano)

First time spinning.


----------



## Pugg

​*Jonas Kaufmann* sings verismo arias.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*: Evocations - Vinyl Edition

_Daniil Trifonov _(piano)

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG/4797518


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Only nice Schubert lieder for several days (and loud Satyricon in the car...)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Lieder part nine this morning.

The late 1890s was something of a watershed era for the _lied_. Brahms died in 1897 and then Hugo Wolf suffered his final mental collapse the following year yet four other composers - Mahler, Strauss, Pfitzner and Reger - had hit or were hitting their stride nicely in the song-writing stakes. Then along came three more composers who were to cut their compositional teeth largely with song in the years leading to the end of the century - Schreker, Zemlinsky and Schoenberg. And after them between 1900 and 1914 came three more distinguished Austrians - Webern, Berg and Korngold.

Seventeen songs (between 1895 and 1913) and six later songs (between 1934 and 1937):










_Sechs Lieder_ - cycle of six songs op.3 (1899-1903):
_Acht Lieder_ - cycle of eight songs op.6 (1903-05):
_Zwei Balladen_ - two ballads op.12 [Texts: ] (1906):
_15 Gedichte aus Das Buch der hängenden Gärten (15 Poems from The Book of the Hanging Gardens)_ - cycle of fifteen songs op.15 [Texts: Stefan George] (1908-09):
_Zwei Lieder_ - two songs op.14 (1907-08):
_Zwei Lieder_ - two songs op. post. (c. 1903 and 1909):
_Drei Lieder_ - three songs op.48 (1933):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135/ arr. string orchestra

String Quartet No. 14 in C sharp minor, Op. 131/ arr. string orchestra

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Guest

Richard Strauss Salome Rudolf Moralt.
I listen to it again,I have a soft spot for this recording.It was my first Salome.


----------



## Pugg

*Zemlinsky*: Lyric Symphony Op. 18

Julia Varady (soprano), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Lorin Maazel


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*; Symphony no 3 & 8

V.P. Carlos Kleiber


----------



## realdealblues

*Felix Mendelssohn*
_Symphony No. 2 in B flat, Op. 52 "Hymn Of Praise"_
*[Rec. 1989]*







Soloists: Lucia Popp, Josef Protschka, Julie Kaufmann
Conductor: Claus Peter Flor
Orchestra: Bamberger Symphony Orchestra

I really like this performance. Excellent stuff with some wonderful singing.

*Johannes Brahms*
_Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 68
Variations On A Theme By Haydn, Op. 56a "St. Anthony Variations"_
*[Rec. 1996, Live]*







Conductor: Nikolaus Harnoncourt
Orchestra: Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra

Revisiting this cycle just to see if memory still serves me correctly and so far it does. The first movement really lacks much impact and punch. Right off the bat it's just blah. No menace in those drum beats. No tension, just playing some notes on a page with an anemic sounding Berlin Philharmonic. The Haydn Variations fair better, but overall, it's not my Brahms.


----------



## Vasks

_LP_

*Bruckner - Symphony #4 (Klemperer/Time-Life)*


----------



## Granate

*Callas - The Studio Recordings III*


















Great recordings from these two operas. In Aida, I still do not find Fedora Barbieri as a fantastic Amneris, and in the Act III duet, Gobbi broadens the "Schiava" verse too much for my taste. Callas cannot be beaten, but the overall work lacks a bit in drama.

About the Carmen, I tried the two recordings I have at home: the LP and the remastered CD. The LP has a warmer orchestral sound but distorts a lot the voices. So the CDs are really clean. Now I'll have to sell the LPs.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*: Cypresses / String Quartet 12.

Panocha Quartet


----------



## elgar's ghost

Lieder part ten this afternoon.

_Jugendlieder (Songs of Youth)_ - selection of twelve songs from the published forty six songs (1901-08) and _Schliesse mir die Augen beide (Close Both My Eyes)_ - two settings of a poem by Theodor Storm (1907 and 1925):










_Drei Gedichte (Three Poems)_ - three songs WoO (1899-1903):
_Acht frühe Lieder (Eight Early Songs)_ - eight songs WoO (1901-04):
_Drei Lieder nach Gedichten von (Three Songs on Poems by) Ferdinand Avenarius_ - three songs WoO (1903-04):
_Fünf Lieder nach Gedichten von (Five Songs on Poems by) Richard Dehmel_ - five songs WoO (1906-08):
_Drei Lieder aus 'Der siebente Ring' von (three Songs from 'The Seventh Ring' by) Stefan George_ - three songs op.3 (1906-08):
_Fünf Lieder nach Gedichten von (Five Songs on Poems by) Stefan George_ - five songs op.4 (1908-09):
_Vier Lieder nach Gedichten von (Four Songs on Poems by) Stefan George_ - four songs WoO (1908-09):
_Vier Lieder_ - four songs op.12 (1915-17):
_Drei Gesänge aus 'Viae Inviae' von (Three Songs from 'Viae Inviae by) Hildegard Jone_ - three songs op.23 (1934):
_Drei Lieder nach Geditchten von (Three Songs on Poems by) Hildegard Jone_ - three songs op.25 (1934-35):










_Einfache Lieder (Simple Songs)_ - six songs op.9 (1911):
_Vier Lieder des Abschieds (Four Songs of Farewell)_ - four songs op.14 (1920-21):
_Drei Gesänge_ - three songs op.18 (1924):
_Unvergänglichkeit (Everlastingness)_ one song from the four-song cycle op.27 (1933):
_Sonett für Wien (Sonnet for Vienna)_ - song op.41 (1953):


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988 (arranged for String Trio by Dmitry Sitkovetsky)

Trio Echnaton: Mayra Salinas, violin -- Sebastian Krunnies, viola -- Frank-Michael Guthmann, cello


----------



## Robert Gamble

To start my classical listening today...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Meyerbeer*: Semiramide

Marco Bellei (harpsichord), Deborah Riedel (Semiramide), Filippo Adami (Ircano), Fiona Janes (Scitalce), Wojtek Gierlach (Mirteo), Olga Peretyatko (Tamiri), Leonardo Silva (Sibari)

Württemberg Philharmonic Orchestra & Altensteig Rossini Choir, Richard Bonynge.


----------



## realdealblues

*Felix Mendelssohn*
_Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56 "Scottish"_
*[Rec. 1991]
*_Symphony No. 4 in A major, Op. 90 "Italian"_
*[Rec. 1992]*
_Symphony No. 5 in D major, Op. 107 "Reformation"_
*[Rec. 1990]*







Conductor: Claus Peter Flor
Orchestra: Bamberger Symphony Orchestra

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 9_
*[Rec. 1982]*








Conductor: Sir Georg Solti
Orchestra: Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Kullervo*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 9*

BBC Magazine has a review of the 9th, listing Harnoncourt and a couple others as worth consideration. Gardiner wasn't mentioned. Personally, I like Gardiner because he highlights the color variations in the orchestration. I'm seeing what I missed about Harnoncourt.


----------



## deprofundis

Ladie's & gentelmen i proudly present to you my last purchased of the day:
Claudio Monteverdi: madrigal's 1 & 3 on naxos marco longhinni
Claudio Monteverdi madrigal 2 on eratto label 
The virgin and Christ child : featuring Isaac, Arcadelt, Mouton

Here is my impression the last cd is a blessing , but hey.. it's henry eight label so i knew it's was gonna be that good.
Claudio Monteverdi book 1- 3 or not as interresting has book 2, but book deux on erato (label).Not that madrigal book 1 and 3 or not that good or evocative & expressive.. but erato may be a force majeure perhaps better than naxos who know.. for monteverdi at least.

That about it folks at Talk classical :tiphat:


----------



## Judith

Listened to Scheherazade yesterday performed by 
Riccardo Muti
Philadelphia Orchestra 

One word to describe this recording. Terrific!!!


----------



## Robert Gamble

Moseying towards the weekend with Mozart.


----------



## Merl

The secret of a great Dvorak cycle is a top 7th symphony. Serebrier nails his 7th, making the scherzo dance and sparkle. Superb performance and one of my favourite Dvorak 7ths.


----------



## Judith

Listening to a beautiful soothing album for a chilly evening! Leif Ove Andsnes, Sibelius. Heaven!!


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven: The Symphonies (Osmo Vanska, Minnesota Orchestra)

Here is a rundown of how the set shakes out for me.

1: Good
2: Good
3: Good (Movements 2 and 4 are Excellent)
4: Excellent (1st one to reach this mark for me!)
5: Excellent (my favorite Beethoven symphony, so a lot of performances get this from me)
6: Good
7: Good
8: Excellent
9: Excellent (as mentioned earlier, the 1st to reach this level for me)

I don't think I've seen a better all-around set yet. The Wyn Morris set had a lot going for it, too, but I'll take Vanska over that one.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Lieder part eleven tonight.

_Drei Lieder_ - three songs op.14 (1911):

_Drei Lieder aus der Sammlung 'Das Lied vom Kinde' (Three Songs from the Collection 'The Children's Song'_ - three songs op.18 (1916):

_Drei Stimmungsbilder (Three Mood Pictures)_ - three songs op.12 (1912-13):

_Lieder für sopranstimme und Klavier nach Gedichten aus 'Die Garbe' von Hans Steiger (Songs for Soprano Voice and Piano to Verse from Hans Steiger's 'The Bundle')_ - nine songs WoO (1912-13):

_Drei Lieder_ - three songs op.15 (1914):

_Volkslieder und Tänze aus Schlesisch-Teschen (Folk Songs and Dances from Těšín_ - 15 songs WoO (1936):










_Lieder I_ - fourteen songs [Texts: Bertolt Brecht except (9) William Shakespeare, (10) anon. and (11) Eduard Mörike] (1937-39):

_Lieder II_ - eighteen songs which also make up one part of the 'Hollywood Songbook' cycle as mentioned below [Texts: Bertolt Brecht except (17-18) Blaise Pascal)] (1942):

_Aus dem 'Hollywooder Liederbuch' (From the 'Hollywood Songbook')_ - twenty eight songs which make up the other part of the cycle [Texts: eleven by Bertolt Brecht and seventeen by numerous others] (1942-43):

_Lieder III_ - three songs [Texts: Bertolt Brecht] (1942/1943/1945):


----------



## Granate

*R. Strauss Challenge - Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche, Op.28 - I*










R. Strauss
_*Till Eulenspiegel, Op.28*_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
*Georg Solti
Decca (1975/1994 Reissue Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Till Eulenspiegel, Op.28*_
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Karl Böhm
Deutsche Grammophon (1963/1999 Remastered Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Till Eulenspiegel, Op.28*_
Staatskapelle Dresden
*Rudolf Kempe
Warner Classics (1970/1999 Remastered Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Till Eulenspiegel, Op.28*_
Sinfonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
*Lorin Maazel
Sony Classical (1999)*









R. Strauss
_*Till Eulenspiegel, Op.28*_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
*Daniel Barenboim
Warner Classics (1990)*


----------



## Granate

*R. Strauss Challenge - Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche, Op.28 - II*










R. Strauss
_*Till Eulenspiegel, Op.28*_
Cleveland Orchestra
*George Szell
Sony Classical (1960/2009 Reissue Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Till Eulenspiegel, Op.28*_
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Fritz Reiner
Decca (1956/1999 Remastered Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Till Eulenspiegel, Op.28*_
Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam
*Bernard Haitink
Philips (1981/1995 Reissue Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Till Eulenspiegel, Op.28*_
Scottish National Orchestra
*Neeme Järvi
Chandos (1987)*









R. Strauss
_*Till Eulenspiegel, Op.28*_
Philharmonia Orchestra
*Otto Klemperer
Warner Classics (1961/2013 Reissue Edition)*


----------



## Granate

*R. Strauss Challenge - Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche, Op.28 - III*










R. Strauss
_*Till Eulenspiegel, Op.28*_
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Herbert von Karajan
Deutsche Grammophon (1974/1995 Remastered Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Till Eulenspiegel, Op.28*_
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Herbert von Karajan
Deutsche Grammophon (1986)*

Third tone poem that is not as dramatic as the Tod und Verklärung. It offers fun, I guess. The listening ends really quick.

*7th. Barenboim CSO*
_Very polished and able to take advantage from the Chicago brass._

*6th. Böhm BPO*
_Version that portrays the ironic and funny side of the poem, achieving a lushy sound accurate to a Karajan recording._

*5th. Karajan BPO 86*
_There is a bit of reverb that distorts the experience, too much room for the sound. The interpretation is bold in the brass._

*4th. Reiner WPO*
_Not as successful as the Death. It shares the depth in the strings and balanced Culshaw sound. Great experience._

*3rd. Szell ClO*
_Inspirational legato and lush in the Cleveland Orchestra. The conducting is also on that level._

*2nd. Kempe SKD*
_It works out in all the percussion features and caresses the brass, though the strings are ok._

*1st. Karajan BPO 71 Winner*
_Without a lot of sound aerobics, Karajan manages to take the brass tension out of the Berliner Philharmoniker. The tubas sound scary._


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Did I say Schubert? Yes I said Schubert, and there I said Schubert again.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Feeling like Spring at the moment... season soon to change...


----------



## Eramire156

*Heifetz on XRCD*









*Jascha Heifetz*

*Boston Symphony Orchestra 
Charles Munch*

LSC-2314 (August 1959)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Granate said:


> *1st. Karajan BPO 71 Winner*
> _Without a lot of sound aerobics, Karajan manages to take the brass tension out of the Berliner Philharmoniker. The tubas sound scary._




Hey, I have that one! I never listen to it (I'm not much of a fan of tone poems). I'm diving in.


----------



## bejart

Phil in Magnolia said:


> Greetings TalkClassical members. I'm relocating here from the Amazon Classical Music forum, one of, I'm sure, many refuges from there due to Amazon's sudden decision to shut down forum operations....


Good to see you here, old friend. Now something by a familiar name ---
Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Piano Concerto in A Major

Riyoko Matusi leading Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo from the bow -- Kumiko Funumoto, piano


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bliss, A Colour Symphony*

I'm listening to the Saturday Symphony today. Tomorrow will be filled with my grandkids' sporting events.


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven: Fidelio (Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra)

This is the rare opera where I have been happy with every version I have heard to date. Klemperer's version is one of the best. Christa Ludwig's voice is very appealing to me.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## laurie

Robert Gamble said:


> Reminds me of Spring... and birds.. I hate birds in the morning.. but I like this. Also.. squirrels.
> 
> View attachment 97940


So.... this also_ reminds_ you of squirrels, or; you also_ hate _squirrels? :lol:


----------



## Guest

Magnificent!


----------



## laurie

Joe B said:


> A second alternative to getting these same recordings is in a re-released version by Delos, also available at amazon.com:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the same 4 discs in different packaging. There is also another set of all 4 discs all together in one box set but I think the price new is too high. I would recommend buying the individual discs in the post above (I had to post again to include the new pictures).
> 
> If I could only listen to one composer it would have to be Hanson. This is purely subjective bias, I know, but it is what it is.


Thank you so much, Joe B, for all your enthusiastic recommendations ~ I appreciate it.
(My _credit card _won't, but_ I_ do! :lol: )


----------



## Robert Gamble

laurie said:


> So.... this also_ reminds_ you of squirrels, or; you also_ hate _squirrels? :lol:


It reminds me of squirrels, which I don't hate because they don't wake me up early...


----------



## laurie

Robert Gamble said:


> It reminds me of squirrels, which I don't hate because they don't wake me up early...


Ah; makes sense :lol:. I'm curious to listen to this now, & see if it reminds _me_ of birds & squirrels.
 (hopefully, it won't make me think of raccoons .... I hate raccoons!)


----------



## pmsummer

EL ARTE DE FANTASÍA
_El libro de circa nueva (1557)_
*Luis Venegas de Henestrosa*
The Harp Consort
Hille Perl - viola da gamba
Lee Santana - vihuela, cittern
Steven Player - Renaissance guitar, percussion
Helen Coombs - organ, harpsichord
Andrew Lawrence-King - director, harps & psaltery
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Joe B

*Program:* Three Songs, Elegy for the Lonesome Ones, Prelude: World Without People, Potowatomi Legends, Sonority Forms II for Orchestra, Symphonic Fantasia no. 11
*Performers:* The Manhattan Chamber Orchestra, Margaret Astrup (soprano)
*Conductor:* Richard Auldon Clark
*Composer:* Otto Luening
*Recording:* Recorded at SUNY/Purchase, NY February 1992
*Format: *CD (DDD-1994)
*Label:* Newport Classic


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Joe B

If you were to have only one recording of the music of Aaron Copeland, I can whole heartedly recommend this as the disc to have. First rate in all aspects: performance, recording, production. JoAnn Falletta and the Buffalo Philharmonic play Copeland's music with loving care and enthusiasm. A great recording of beautiful music.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bliss* conducts Bliss.

A Colour Symphony; Introduction & Allegro
London Philharmonic Orchestra (LPO)/Bliss

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Telemann*: Complete Violin Concertos Volume 2

L'Orfeo Barockorchester, Elizabeth Wallfisch (violin and direction)


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> Listening to a beautiful soothing album for a chilly evening! Leif Ove Andsnes, Sibelius. Heaven!!


It's a _must have_ for all piano lovers, don't you think?


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Violin Concerto*; *Haydn*: Symphony No. 102
Elman*/LPO/Solti


----------



## Pugg

*Falla*: El sombrero de tres picos /The Three-Cornered Hat

Teresa Berganza
Boston symphony orchestra Seije Ozawa conducting.


----------



## deprofundis

Im listening to my newest aquisition 
*Claude Vivier* ultimate triumph, grandiose & galactic in power of excecution, it's called *Orion & sidaharta *on wdr (support your local scene, good idea )
*Glenn Wilson* harspicord work called: harpiscord works form tabulatuburch on naxos


----------



## Pugg

*Renée Fleming*: Guilty Pleasures.


----------



## Pugg

​*Rossini*: Il viaggio a Reims

Katia Ricciarelli (Madame Cortese), Lucia Valentini Terrani (Marchesa Melibea), Lella Cuberli (Contessa di Folleville), Cecilia Gasdia (Corinna), Eduardo Giménez (Cavalier Belfiore), Francisco Araiza (Conte di Libenskof), Samuel Ramey (Lord Sidney), Ruggero Raimondi (Don Profondo), Enzo Dara (Baron di Trombonok), Leo Nucci (Don Alvaro)

Prague Philharmonic Chorus & The Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## elgar's ghost

This morning heralds the twelfth and final part of my lieder binge - I don't possess recordings of every notable German-speaking composer of songs for voice and piano from Schubert's time through to the 21st century (notable absentees include Richard Strauss, Max Reger, Hans Pfitzner and Othmar Schoeck and that's just from the late Romantic era) but I think there was enough connective tissue to give my listening a sense of continuity and the journey itself was more than fulfilling.

_Das Marienleben (The Life of Mary)_ - cycle of fifteen songs op.27 [Texts: Rainer Maria Rilke] (1923 - rev. 1948):










_Monolog der Stella_ - concert aria op.57 [Text: J.W. von Goethe] (1928):
_O Lacrymosa (O, Tearful One)_ - three songs op.48 [Texts: Rainer Maria Rilke] (1926):
_Durch die Nacht (Through the Night)_ - cycle of six songs op.67 [Texts: Karl Kraus] (1930-31):
_Die Nachtigall (The Nightingale)_ - song op.68 [Text: Karl Kraus] (1931):
_Weschselrahmen (Exchangeable Frame)_ - cycle of six songs op.189 [Texts: Emil Barth] (1964 and 1966):
_Two Silent Watchers_ - song op.222 [Text: Mimi Rudulph] (1975):










_Three Auden Songs_ [Texts: W.H. Auden] (1983):
_Sechs Gesänge aus dem Arabischen (Six Songs from the Arabian)_ [Texts: Hans Werner Henze (1-5)/Hafez (6)] (1997-98):


----------



## Guest

Bizet Les pêcheurs de perles


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622
Gervase de Peyer (clarinet)
London Symphony Orchestra, Peter Maag

Sinfonia Concertante for Violin, Viola & Orchestra in E flat major, K364

David Oistrakh (viola) & Igor Oistrakh (violin)

Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra, Kirill Kondrashin


----------



## Pugg

​
*Glière & Glazunov*: Concertos

*Glazunov*: Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 82Josef Sivo (violin)

L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Horst Stein

*Glière*: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra, Op. 82
Dame Joan Sutherland (soprano)

London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Bonynge

Concerto for Harp and Orchestra in E flat major Op. 74
Osian Ellis (harp)

London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Bonynge

*Grechaninov*: Lullaby, Op. 108

Dame Joan Sutherland (soprano)

London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Bonynge

*Stravinsky*: Pastorale
Dame Joan Sutherland (soprano), Richard Bonynge (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert*: String Quintet in C major, D956
Miró Quartet

Sonata in A minor 'Arpeggione', D821
Itamar Golan (piano)/ Matt Haimovitz (cello)


----------



## Guest

Schubert & Listz
Sonata in B flat major D960 Alicia de Larrocha
Impromptu in A flat major 
Listz Sonata in B minor


----------



## bejart

Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767): Recorder Concerto in F Major

Peter Holman leading the Parley of Instruments -- Peter Holtslag, treble recorder


----------



## Joe B

*Program: *Taylor: "Through the Looking Glass", Griffes: "The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan', "The White Peacock", "Poem for Flute and Orchestra", "Three Tone Pictures", "Bacchanale"
*Performers: *Seattle Symphony
*Conductor: *Gerard Schwartz
*Composers:* Deems Taylor and Charles Grifffes
*Recording:* Recorded by John Eargle at Seattle Opera House on 5/29/90/& 5/30/90
*Format:* CD (DDD-1990)
*Label: *Delos


----------



## Vasks

_All Aaron on the turntable_

*Copland - An Outdoor Overture (composer/Columbia)
Copland - Piano Sonata (Silverman/Orion)
Copland - Connotations (Bernstein/Columbia)*


----------



## Pugg

*Tchaikovsky*: Nutcracker & Sleeping Beauty* Suites
PCO/Fistoulari/Désormière*


----------



## bejart

Ernst Wilhelm Wolf (1735-1792): String Quartet in C Major

Pleyel Quartet of Koln: Ingeborg Scheerer and Milena Schuster, violins -- Andreas Gerhardus, viola -- Nicholas Selo, cello


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Diverimento in F Major, KV 247

Thomas Furi leading the Camerata Bern


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Guest

Beautiful lighthearted music from Rosenmüller - Schmelzer - Böhm - Fischer and Telemann


----------



## Joe B

*Program: *Incidental Music for Goethe's "Egmont," Op. 84, Incidental Music for Kotzebue's "Die Ruinen von Athen," Op. 113
*Performers: *The Orchestra of St. Luke's, Mechthild Gessendorf (soprano), Roger Andrews (baritone), New York Choral Artists
*Conductor:* Dennis Russel Davies
*Composer:* Ludwig van Beethoven
*Recording:* Recorded at Manhattan Center, New York City, NY on 10/25/89 & 10/26/89
*Format:* CD (DDD-1990)
*Label:* EMI Recordings


----------



## Pugg

​*Greta Bradman* : my hero

On the way in the car to the cinema.


----------



## bejart

Georg Druschetzky (1745-1819): Oboe Quartet in G Minor

Lajos Lensces, oboe -- Zsolt Szefcsik, violin -- Agnes Csoma, viola -- Balint Maroth, cello


----------



## SiegendesLicht

The violin concertos of *Shostakovich*, performed by Frank Peter Zimmermann and the NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchestra (this is the first recording the orchestra made after getting renamed) under Alan Gilbert.









I am completely new to this music, and I am enjoying it much more than I thought I would.


----------



## Guest

Schubert I feel myself so strongly connected with the music of Schubert and this piece is no exception.
I am familiar with the Münchinger recording,this one arrived yesterday so I am listening to this recording for the first time.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## bejart

Giovanni Mane Giornovichi (1735-1804): Violin Concerto No.8 in B Flat

Kurt Sassmannshus conducting the Starling Chamber Orchestra -- Tania Davison, violin


----------



## palJacky

Bartok Bluebeard conducted by Haitink
I'm odd but I seem to gravitate to the recordings with the optional narrator even though I don't understand a spit of Hungarian.








Otter is great though...


----------



## laurie

Joe B said:


> *Program: *Taylor: "Through the Looking Glass", Griffes: "The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan', "The White Peacock", "Poem for Flute and Orchestra", "Three Tone Pictures", "Bacchanale"
> *Performers: *Seattle Symphony
> *Conductor: *Gerard Schwartz
> *Composers:* Deems Taylor and Charles Grifffes
> *Recording:* Recorded by John Eargle at Seattle Opera House on 5/29/90/& 5/30/90
> *Format:* CD (DDD-1990)
> *Label: *Delos


I have this CD too, I really enjoy it. What do you think of it?


----------



## Guest

Purcell Twelve Sonatas of three parts


----------



## Guest

Beethoven & Brahms
Beethoven arranged for string orchestra by Mahler
Brahms orchestrated by Schönberg

The crown jewel of this cd is the Brahms piano quartet orchestration by Schönberg,I really enjoyed it,full of spirit.
If you love Brahms please listen.


----------



## Eramire156

*J.S. Bach Goldberg-Variations*









Ralph Kirkpatrick-harpsichord

ARC 3138
Recorded 8/26-30, 1958


----------



## Robert Gamble

laurie said:


> Ah; makes sense :lol:. I'm curious to listen to this now, & see if it reminds _me_ of birds & squirrels.
> (hopefully, it won't make me think of raccoons .... I hate raccoons!)


Let me know if it does!


----------



## Eramire156

*Stokowski and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra*

*Khachaturian
Symphony no. 3

Rimsky-Korsakoff
Russian Easter Overture*









The Khachaturian has 15 trumpets!!!

Soviet symphonic bombast.


----------



## Joe B

laurie said:


> I have this CD too, I really enjoy it. What do you think of it?


I enjoy it. I haven't heard a bad recording yet with Schwartz leading the Seattle Symphony. "Through the Looking Glass" and "The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan" are excellent works. Another Delos keeper.


----------



## Joe B

*Program:* Wood Notes, Symphony #2, Symphony #3
*Performers:* Fort Smith Symphony
*Conductor:* John Jeter
*Composer: *William Grant Still
*Recording: *Recorded at the Arkansas Best Corporation Performing Arts Center, Fort Smith, AR on 4/17/11 & 4/18/11
*Format:* CD (DDD-2011)
*Label:* Naxos


----------



## Guest

Brahms Lieder Dietrich Fischer Dieskau and Wolfgang Sawallisch piano CD2

Wach auch ,wach auf,du junger gesell,du hast so lang geschlafen.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 6
*

I've been ignoring this symphony, so I marked up the score and am attacking it again.


----------



## tortkis

I Dodici Giardini ~ Cantico di Santa Caterina da Bologna (1413-1463) - La Reverdie (Arcana)


----------



## deprofundis

currently listening to the talentueous skills of mister* Glen Wilson* early harpsicord, whit two album 
*Antico animo mio desire *15th century italian, super , splendid, full of life
*Ferdinando Richardson* solid naxos released also

Than i bought a* Gesualdo *on stradivarius record called: Dolcissimo Veleno, i will to this tonight for harpsicord ladie's & Gentelmen.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Sonatas No. 12 in A-Flat Major, Op. 26; Piano Sonata No. 9 in E Major, Op. 14 No. 1; Piano Sonata No. 10 in G Major, Op. 14 No. 2; Piano Sonata No. 15 in D Major, Op. 28 'Pastorale' (Murray Perahia).









A very fine interpretation - Perahia's agile and at the same time lyrical touch fits Beethoven's sonatas really well. Definitely recommended .


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Guest

Wonderful music, playing, and sound--can't ask for more!


----------



## pmsummer

FANTAZIAS
*Henry Purcell*
Rose Consort of Viols

_Naxos_


----------



## KenOC

Steve Rouse, Form Fades. A five-movement chamber music piece performed by the Indiana University New Music Ensemble. Interesting.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Guest

Sublime.


----------



## bharbeke

Bach: Mass in B Minor (Rifkin, Bach Ensemble)

This is one of the one voice per part recordings. I actually like what I heard from the singers. What was not as good was the instrumental playing. Nothing was actually bad, but the instruments were uninspiring at best.

That exhausts the recommendations I have so far for this work. The two best to me are Klemperer and Herreweghe. Richter comes in at a close 3rd.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Suppé & Auber *: Overtures
Paray / Detroit Symphony Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

After my lieder binge over the last week or so it's time for something different - Shostakovich's symphonies part one this morning.

Symphony no.1 in F-minor op.10 (1924-25):
Symphony no.2 in B - _To October_ op.14 [Text: Alexander Bezymensky] (1927):
Symphony no.3 in E-flat - _The First of May_ op.20 [Text: Semyon Kirsanov] (1929):
Symphony no.4 in C-minor op.43 (1935-1936):


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Joe B

Made especially for headphones (Oppo PM-2 being used):










*Program and Composers:* Stravinky: "Le Sacre Du Printemps" & Rachmaninoff: "Symphonic Dances"
*Performers:* Pasadena Symphony
*Conductor:* Jorge Mester
*Recording: *Binaural 20 Bit recording using Neumann KU 100 Microphone System mastered direct to disc
*Format: *24 Carat Gold Pressing CD (DDD-1997)
*Label:* Newport Classic


----------



## Pugg

*Grieg*: Peer Gynt, incidental music, Op. 23

Lucia Popp (soprano)

Ambrosian Singers, Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner

Vinyl edition.


----------



## bejart

Johann Samuel Schroeter (ca.1752-1788): Piano Sonata in E Flat, Op.1, No.2

Luigi Gerosa, piano

Often mistaken for Mozart ---


----------



## Pugg

*Sibelius / Schumann*: Violin concertos
Gidon Kremer/ Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*: Toccata In C Minor, BWV 911; Italian Concerto In F Major, BWV 971; Partita No.5 In G Major, BWV 829


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*: Violin Concertos
Itzhak Perlman (violin)/ Israel Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## bharbeke

Brahms: Piano Sonata No. 1, Op. 1 (Julius Katchen)

If people listened to this one first, they would never say Brahms is boring or formulaic. This sonata is dazzling and delightful to my ears as played by Katchen.


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Made especially for headphones (Oppo PM-2 being used):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Program and Composers:* Stravinky: "Le Sacre Du Printemps" & Rachmaninoff: "Symphonic Dances"
> *Performers:* Pasadena Symphony
> *Conductor:* Jorge Mester
> *Recording: *Binaural 20 Bit recording using Neumann KU 100 Microphone System mastered direct to disc
> *Format: *24 Carat Gold Pressing CD (DDD-1997)
> *Label:* Newport Classic


very cool

cheapest I could find is $55.


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi*: Aida

Mirella Freni, José Carreras, Agnes Baltsa, Piero Cappuccilli, Ruggero Raimondi, José van Dam, Katia Ricciarelli & Thomas Moser

Wiener Philharmoniker & Chor der Wiener Staatsoper, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## bharbeke

Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 (Gilels, Jochum, Berlin Philharmonic)

This is a captivating, remarkable performance. The one thing that bothers me is that there is a short section near the end of the 1st movement where Gilels either plays some wrong notes, or what Brahms wrote just sounds wrong to my ears today. I did not have that problem with Zimerman or Pollini.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After listening only to Schubert lieder for several days, I put on a favorite album with CPE Bach viola da gamba sonatas, with Paolo Pandolfo playing.


----------



## Ras

*Zuill Bailey's *recording of *Bach's Cello Suites* on Telarc. Recorded 2010.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizet*: L'Arlesienne Suite No. 1
La jolie fille de Perth suite
Roma, symphony for orchestra in C major
Patrie Overture, Op. 19

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, John Lanchbery


----------



## Guest

Schubert Lieder Gundula janowitz Irwin Gage CD4


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*/ Wassenaer
concerti armonici.
I Musici.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Guest

Bruckner symphony No.9 Chicago symphony orchestra Giulini


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable this morning*









Alexis Weissenberg plays Haydn Sonatas


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> very cool
> 
> cheapest I could find is $55.


Still available from Newport Classic web site:

http://newportclassic.com/catalog/i...ath=16&zenid=6325e78537f4adf4a1d2ae5ec891de79

This disc still available in gold for $20.00. The other binaural recording they made, same orchestra/conductor performing "Also Sprach Zarathustra & ST.-SAENS: Organ Symphony, is available in aluminum for $12.00. Not a bad deal. Delivery in the past has been just under a week.


----------



## bejart

Jan Dismus Zelenka (1679-1745): Trio Sonata No.2 in G Minor

Jana Brozkova and Vojtich Jouza, oboes -- Vaclav Hoskovec, double bass -- Jaroslav Kubita, bassoon -- Frantisek Xaver Thuri,. harpsichord


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt*: Hungarian Rhapsodies, S359 Nos. 1-6

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Kurt Masur


----------



## Joe B

*Program:* Sabat Mater, Salve Regina
*Performers:* The Academy of Ancient Music, Emma Kirkby (soprano) James Bowman (countertenor)
*Conductor:* Christopher Hogwood
*Composer: *Giovanni Battista Pergolesi
*Recording:* Recorded at St. Jude's Church, London on August 1988
*Format: *CD (DDD-1989)
*Label: *L'OISEAU LYRE


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Sinfonia concertante in E flat for Oboe, Clarinet, Horn, Bassoon & Orchestra, K297b
New reconstruction

Heinz Holliger (oboe), Hermann Baumann (horn), Aurele Nicolet (flute), Klaus Thunemann (bassoon)

Neville Marriner

Oboe Concerto In C major, K314
Heinz Holliger (oboe)

Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> *Mozart*: Sinfonia concertante in E flat for Oboe, Clarinet, Horn, Bassoon & Orchestra, K297b
> New reconstruction
> 
> Heinz Holliger (oboe), Hermann Baumann (horn), Aurele Nicolet (flute), Klaus Thunemann (bassoon)
> 
> Neville Marriner
> 
> Oboe Concerto In C major, K314
> Heinz Holliger (oboe)
> 
> Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields


This is a different recording than the one in the Complete Philips edition ?


----------



## bejart

Georg Christoph Wagenseil (1715-1777): Cello Concerto in A Major

Jack Martin Handler leading the Kammerorchester "Dall'Arco" -- Reiner Hochmuth, cello


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shostakovich symphonies part two.

Symphony no.5 in D-minor op.47 (1937):










Symphony no.6 in B-minor op.54 (1939):










Symphony no.7 in C op.60 (1941):










Symphony no.8 in C-minor op.65 (1943):


----------



## Joe B

Pugg said:


> *Mozart*: Sinfonia concertante in E flat for Oboe, Clarinet, Horn, Bassoon & Orchestra, K297b
> New reconstruction
> 
> Heinz Holliger (oboe), Hermann Baumann (horn), Aurele Nicolet (flute), Klaus Thunemann (bassoon)
> 
> Neville Marriner
> 
> Oboe Concerto In C major, K314
> Heinz Holliger (oboe)
> 
> Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields


Heinz Holliger is an amazing oboe player.


----------



## Guest

Lully Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Songs on Sunday:

Not the easiest of listening. The first disc is last week's new disc, and is the work of George Butterworth in settings of Robert Louis Stevenson, Shelley, Oscar Wilde and most notably A. E. Housman.

A nice, elegaic but very melancholy disc by Roderick Williams accompanied by the excellent Iain Burnside.
*
George Butterworth*
Six Songs from A Shropshire Lad (1911)
Folk Songs from Sussex
Bredon Hill and Other Songs from A Shropshire Lad (1912)*
Roderick Williams, baritone; Iain Burnside, piano* [Naxos, 2010]










Next up is my new disc this week:
*
Hans Eisler* 
Eric Bentley's Brecht-Eisler Song Book
(settings of Berthold Brecht poetry, translated into English by Eric Bentley)
*Karyn Levitt, soprano; Eric Ostling, piano; Larry Saltzman, guitar; William Schimmel, accordion*.
[Roven Records, 2015]

I was spellbound. Brecht's poems transfix one - they are bleak, sometimes quite unbearably so, and completely unflinching.
And should anyone be in doubt - the reason that Eisler writes in a Schonbergian 'atonal lyricism' is that - with what else could you accompany such a staring into the abyss?


----------



## Joe B

*Program:* "Easter Carol", "Turn Ye, Turn Ye", "Lord God, Thy Sea Is Mighty", "Crossing the Bar", "I Come to Thee", "All-Forgiving, Look on Me", "Bread of the World", "Benedictus in E", "Processional: Let There Be Light", "The Celestial Country"
*Performers:* The Gregg Smith Singers, Thomas Schmidt (organ)
*Conductor: *Gregg Smith
*Composer:* Charles Ives
*Recording:* "The Celestial Country" was recorded at St. Paul's Chapel, Columbia Univ., New York City in 1972 and re-mastered. Other selections recorded at Saint Peter's Church, New York City in 2003/2004
*Format: *CD (ADD/DDD--2006)
*Label:* Newport Classic


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi*: I Masnadieri

Ruggero Raimondi (Massimiliano), Carlo Bergonzi (Carlo), Piero Cappuccilli (Francesco), Montserrat Caballé (Amalia), William Elvin (Rolla), John Sandor (Armino), Maurizio Mazzieri (Moser)

New Philharmonia Orchestra, The Ambrosian Singers, Lamberto Gardelli.


----------



## Granate

*R. Strauss Challenge - Also Sprach Zarathustra, Op.30 - I*










R. Strauss
_*Also Sprach Zarathustra, Op.30*_
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Karl Böhm
Deutsche Grammophon (1958/1999 Remastered Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Also Sprach Zarathustra, Op.30*_
London Philharmonic Orchestra
*Klaus Tennstedt
Warner Classics (1990/2013 Reissue Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Also Sprach Zarathustra, Op.30*_
San Francisco Symphony Orchestra
*Herbert Blomstedt
Decca (1995)*









R. Strauss
_*Also Sprach Zarathustra, Op.30*_
Cleveland Orchestra
*Vladimir Ashkenazy
Decca (1990)*









R. Strauss
_*Also Sprach Zarathustra, Op.30*_
Wiener Philharmoniker
*André Previn
Telarc (1988)*


----------



## Granate

*R. Strauss Challenge - Also Sprach Zarathustra, Op.30 - II*










R. Strauss
_*Also Sprach Zarathustra, Op.30*_
New York Philharmonic Orchestra
*Giuseppe Sinopoli
Deutsche Grammophon (1988)*









R. Strauss
_*Also Sprach Zarathustra, Op.30*_
Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam
*Bernard Haitink
Philips (1973/1995 Reissue Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Also Sprach Zarathustra, Op.30*_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
*Georg Solti
Decca (1975/1994 Reissue Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Also Sprach Zarathustra, Op.30*_
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Lorin Maazel
Deutsche Grammophon (1983)*









R. Strauss
_*Also Sprach Zarathustra, Op.30*_
Sinfonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
*Lorin Maazel
Sony Classical (1995)*


----------



## Granate

*R. Strauss Challenge - Also Sprach Zarathustra, Op.30 - III*










R. Strauss
_*Also Sprach Zarathustra, Op.30*_
Staatskapelle Dresden
*Rudolf Kempe
Warner Classics (1971/1999 Remastered Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Also Sprach Zarathustra, Op.30*_
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Herbert von Karajan
Decca (1959/1999 Remastered Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Also Sprach Zarathustra, Op.30*_
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Herbert von Karajan
Deutsche Grammophon (1973/1995 Remastered Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Also Sprach Zarathustra, Op.30*_
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Herbert von Karajan
Deutsche Grammophon (1984)*


----------



## Granate

*R. Strauss Challenge - Also Sprach Zarathustra, Op.30 - IV*










R. Strauss
_*Also Sprach Zarathustra, Op.30*_
Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra
*Zubin Mehta
Decca (1968/1989 Reissue Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Also Sprach Zarathustra, Op.30*_
New York Philharmonic Orchestra
*Zubin Mehta
Sony Classical (1980/2013 Remastered Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Also Sprach Zarathustra, Op.30*_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
*Pierre Boulez
Deutsche Grammophon (1996)*









R. Strauss
_*Also Sprach Zarathustra, Op.30*_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
*Fritz Reiner
Sony Classical (1954/2012 Remastered Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Also Sprach Zarathustra, Op.30*_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
*Fritz Reiner
Sony Classical (1962/2012 Remastered Edition)*

The most famous Tone poem in Popular culture now has it's challenge episode and the draw is quite tight. Unfortunately, none of them turned out to be spotless, as the winner offers a terrible opening and the sound of the second-place must be improved. It's a truly challenging score to record.

*9th. Solti CSO*
_Again fine conducting, not as bold as the other ADD CSO Mahler recordings. The winds and brass do their best._

*8th. Maazel WPO DG*
_Strings in FULL CAPS. The balanced sound for DG helps a lot while the version itself is quite standard._

*7th. Reiner CSO 54*
_Famous first stereo that ends up being very rushed and too detailed in the strings._

*6th. Karajan WPO 59*
_It's so popular that the introduction sounds boring. I'm unimpressed even with the excellent sound, with a lot of weight in the brass._

*5th. Tennstedt LPO*
_Sounds like his best Mahler but it needs a remaster. The passion that the London Philharmonic and Tennstedt convey to the strings is unparalleled._

*4th. Böhm BPO*
_Odd stereo-in-diapers recording, able to bring the lush strings out of the orchestra. The DG mixing cuts are quite audible._

*3rd. Reiner CSO 62*
_The best sound for an old-school account. The tempi and balance improves from 1954 and shows more care in the strings._

*2nd. Karajan BPO 74*
_I thought that this was my all-time favourite but the muddy brass tickles me. I'm disappointed, because the general orchestral rendition improves the Vienna version. Karajan is the best conductor. Go for the 24bit remasters. Not this one._

*1st. Kempe SKD Odd Winner*
_My expectations are upside-down.
The opening is a disaster in balances. What did they do? It's very difficult to mix, but of these 9 best Zarathustras, this one has the worst opening. It looked that it wouldn't be in the top, but everything was a mirage. The depth of the strings, the lyrical balances that would boost up a Metamorphosen, deliver a performance worth-winning. The "Von den Freuden und Leidenschaften" is incredible, thanks to the mixing effort in the strings, harps and timpani. The rest is lyrical history. I'm astonished._


----------



## MattB

Honegger: Symphonies Nos.2 & 3 / Stravinsky: Concerto in D for String

*Herbert von Karajan*


----------



## pmsummer

ISABEL I, REINA DE CASTILLA
_Luces y Sombras en el tiempo de la primers gran Reina del Renacimiento_
*Canciero de Montecassino, El Cancionero de Colombina, Guillaume Dufay, Juan del Encina, Pedro de Escobar, Luys de Narvaez, Pedro de Tordesillas, Francisco de la Torre, Arabic-Andalusian Traditional, Sephardic Traditional, Turkish Traditional*
Hesperion XXI
La Capella Reial de Catalunya
Pedro Esteva - percussion
Arianna Saval - soprano
Montserrat Figueras - soprano
Jordi Savall - director/concept/realization
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## Guest

Peter Maxwell Davies' ballet. I prefer his symphonies, but this has its moments.


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable...*

*Stravinsky and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra *
*Orpheus*









*Columbia Symphony Orchestra *
*Apollo*

*Igor Stravinsky conductor*

Columbia MS6646


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*F. J. Haydn*
String Quartet: Seven Last Words of Jesus Christ, Op. 51
String Quartet No. 68, Op. 103
*Kodaly Quartet *[Naxos, 1991]

This is a very persuasive account of Haydn's off-beat Op. 51 string quartet cycle, and a good version of the late great Op. 103 fragment. The Kodaly Quartet are in perfect ensemble, and the effect is sublime.


----------



## senza sordino

Part Six of my nine part listening project of American music. All of these are from Spotify.

Roy Harris Symphonies 3&4. I liked the third symphony but I thought the fourth was mediocre. But that's a first listen, perhaps upon repeated listens I'd change my mind.









Roy Harris and John Adams Violin Concerti. My first listen to this disk, and first ever listen to the Harris concerto. I really liked it, very exciting and entertaining. The entire disk is first rate. 









Barber Cello Concerto, Medea Suite and Adagio for Strings. Good except for the adagio, which I thought was played a bit fast. 









Elliot Carter Piano Concerto and Variations for Orchestra. Not sure if I've heard this before. It was quite engaging even though Carter's musical language can be quite difficult and complex. I'd really like to see his music performed, and alas I haven't and I don't foresee my local orchestra doing it anytime soon.









Elliot Carter String Quartets 1-5, that's all of them. Quite engaging, the first is from the early fifties and the last written in the mid nineties. Honestly, I couldn't listen to it all day, but nevertheless, the music is remarkable. The chords he creates are so fascinating, and the constant shift in rhythm is challenging. I can't help but think about how difficult it must be to play.


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): String Quartet in A Major, Weinmann A4

Stamic Quartet: Viteslav Cernoch and Josef Kekula, violins -- Jan Peruska, viola -- Vladimir Leixner, cello


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-4th Symphony and Academic Festival Overture performed by Barenboim and the CSO (Erato)


----------



## Joe B

"In an homage to the traditions of Gregorian chant..."










*Program & Composers:* Meredith Monk: "Return to Earth", Olivier Messiaen: "O Sacrum Convivium", Ricky Ian Gordon: "Water Music: A Requiem", Gyorgy Ligeti: "Lux Aeterna", Kim D. Sherman: 
"Graveside", Robert Moran: "Seven Sounds Unseen" 
*Performers: *Musica Sacra
*Conductor:* Richard Westenburg
*Recording:* Recorded at BMG/RCA Studios, New York City on 2/10/93-2/12/93
*Format:* CD (DDD--9/14/93)
*Label:* Catalyst

An interesting program performed flawlessly.


----------



## Judith

Not listened but watched when went to see some friends.

Lang Lang murdering

Chopin Four Scherzos

No wonder he has hand injury after banging those keys. 

Think their two cats enjoyed it though, as they were watching very intently!!

Also on the way Classic FM played first movement of Beethoven's 5th.

Daniel Barenboim
East West Divan Orchestra 

Started too slow for me and felt as though something was missing!!


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.35 in B Flat

Trevor Pinnock leading the English Consort


----------



## starthrower

1985 edition


----------



## Granate

Kontrapunctus said:


> Peter Maxwell Davies' ballet. I prefer his symphonies, but this has its moments.


What is this?!..................


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Battista Viotti (1755-1824): Violin Sonata in A Major, Op.4, No.2

Felix Ayo, violin -- Corrado De Bernart, piano


----------



## pmsummer

Kontrapunctus said:


> Peter Maxwell Davies' ballet. I prefer his symphonies, but this has its moments.


The US release sounds the same, but looks a bit different.


----------



## Pesaro

On Symphony Cast, the Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra, under their music director, Louis Langree, performed the Schumann 4th Symphony. Well worth a listen. Concert also includes the Beethoven Violin Concerto with Hilary Hahn as soloist.

https://www.yourclassical.org/programs/symphonycast/episodes/2017/10/02


----------



## Joe B

*Program and Composers:* Gene Hancock: "Introit for a Feast Day", Richard Strauss: "Deutsche Motette", Heinrich Schutz: "Selig sind die Toten", Alexssandro Scarlatti: "Exultate Deo", Giovanni Gabrieli: "In ecclesiis", Schutz: "Jauchzet dem Herren", Arnold Schoenberg: "Friede auf Erden", Thomas Tallis: "Spem in alium", Randall Thompson: "Alleluia"
*Performers:* Musica Sacra Chorus and members of the Musica Sacra Orchestra
*Conductor:* Richard Westenburg
*Recording:* Recorded at The Cathedral of St. John the Divine, New York City on 9/4/91-9/6/91 (Dolby Surround Encoded)
*Format: *CD (DDD--9/15/92)
*Label:* RCA RED SEAL


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vivaldi:

La Stravaganza Op. 4 Concerto # 1 RV 383a In B Flat Major
La Stravaganza Op. 4 Concerto # 2 RV 279 In E Minor
La Stravaganza Op. 4 Concerto # 3 RV 301 In G Major

Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin-In-The-Fields


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony #6 in F Major, Op. 68, "Pastoral" -- Herbert Blomstedt conducting the Staatskapelle Dresden

I've had this Brilliant box set for just a couple of weeks, just beginning to explore the music as I add it into my iTunes library.


----------



## Joe B

*Program:* Concerto No 1 in D Minor S 1052, Concerto No 5 in F Minor S 1056, Concerto No 2 in C Major S 1061, Concerto No 1 in C Minor S 1060. 
*Performers:* The Brandenburg Collegium Orchestra, Anthony Newman (harpsichord), Jane Newman (harpsichord)
*Composer: *J. S. Bach
*Recording:* Recorded by Lawrence Kraman
*Format:* CD (DDD-1987)
*Label:* Newport Classic


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

*Mozart:* Symphonies 28/30/21/21
Charles Mackerras, Prague Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Lieder.
_Renée Fleming._


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Carol Neblett · Marilyn Horne.

Chicago Symphony Orchestra and Chorus , Claudio Abbado conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruckner*: Helgoland for Men's Chorus and full Orchestra
Anton Bruckner: Psalm 150, For Soprano, Chorus And Orchestra
Norman/ Welting/ Minton / Rendall / Ramey

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim.

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

*Wagner*: Tannhäuser
Paris version

René Kollo (Tannhauser), Helga Dernesch (Elisabeth), Christa Ludwig (Venus), Victor Braun (Wolfram), Manfred Jungwirth (Biterolf), Hans Sotin (Hermann), Kurt Equiluz (Heinrich), Norman Bailey (Reinmar)

Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Guest

Bach 
Concerto for harpsichord, strings & continuo No. 2 in E major, BWV 1053

Concerto for harpsichord, strings & continuo No. 1 in D minor, BWV 1052

Concerto for harpsichord, strings & continuo No. 3 in D major, BWV 1054


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shostakovich symphonies part three this morning/afternoon.

Symphony no.9 in E-flat op.70 (1945):










Symphony no.10 in E-minor op.93 (1953):










Symphony no.11 in G-minor - _The Year 1905_ op.103 (1957):










Symphony no.12 in D-minor - _The Year 1917_ op.112 (1961):


----------



## Granate

pmsummer said:


> The US release sounds the same, but looks a bit different.
> 
> View attachment 98087


:lol: I thought it was the Strauss opera.


----------



## Judith

Judith said:


> Not listened but watched when went to see some friends.
> 
> Lang Lang murdering
> 
> Chopin Four Scherzos
> 
> No wonder he has hand injury after banging those keys.
> 
> Think their two cats enjoyed it though, as they were watching very intently!!


Listened to Stephen Hough' s interpretation this morning from Four Ballads , Four Scherzo CD.

So much gentler but strong and just glides. Beautiful!

No 2 is my favourite!!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Herzogenberg*: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 50/ Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 70

NDR Radiophilharmonie, Frank Beerman


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Brahms-4th Symphony and Academic Festival Overture performed by Barenboim and the CSO (Erato)


and this morning for comparison (and most importantly further enjoyment!) Kleiber and the VPO performing the same work!


----------



## Joe B

Arrived yesterday.


----------



## Guest

Bach Cantatas

I have other recordings,Suzuki and Koopman but these still are my most favorite in spite of the many shortcomings.The compensations are plenty.:angel:


----------



## Pugg

*Berlioz*: Nuits d'été; *Ravel*: Schéhérazade
Jessye Norman

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Vasks

_Sir William_

*Walton - Scapino: A Comedy Overture (Thomson/Chandos)
Walton - Symphony #1 (Gibson/Chandos)*


----------



## Guest

Rachmaninov Ashkenazy Études-Tableaux - Symphonic dances for 2 pianos


----------



## Pugg

​
*Fauré*: Piano Quartet No. 1 in C minor Op. 15/ Piano Quartet No. 2 in G minor, Op. 45

The Nash Ensemble


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*: Violin concertos and concerto for Two Violins

Itzhak Perlman (violin)/Pinchas Zukerman (violin)

English Chamber Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Guest

Schubert Symphony No.8 & 6


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti*: L'assedio di Calais

Christian du Plessis (Eustachio), Della Jones (Aurelio), Nuccia Focile (Eleonora), Rico Serbio (Giovanni d'Aire), Paul Nilon (Giacomo de Wisants), Ian Platt (Pietro de Wisants), Mark Glanville (Armando), Russell Smythe (Edoardo III), Eiddwen Harrhy (Isabella), John Treleaven (Edmondo), Norman Bailey (Un Incognito)

The Philharmonia Orchestra, Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, David Parry.


----------



## Guest

Schubert pianosonatas D850,D894 & Allegretto D 915


----------



## Marinera




----------



## senza sordino

Part seven of my nine part listening project of American music. This has been quite a trip, quite an experience. I listen to new music for me interspersed with my CDs of more familiar music.

From Spotify, Amy Beach Piano Concerto and Gaelic Symphony. Impressive, I really liked the piano concerto 









From Spotify. Edward MacDowell Piano Concerti #1&2, Witches Dance and Romance for Cello and Piano. Last season my local professional orchestra performed the second concerto, I don't remember who the soloist was. Pretty good, sounds very traditional, and European. I guess America hadn't quite found its own voice yet.









My CD, Copland and all of his big hits: Danzon Cubano, Billy the Kid, Appalachian Spring, Fanfare, Rodeo, El Salon Mexico, The Red Pony, Dance Symphony. This sounds quintessential Americana. 









From Spotify, John Cage Sonatas and Interludes. This I hadn't heard in its entirety. It's really cool, it sounds quite exotic to these ears.









From my collection of CDs, Philip Glass String Quartets 5, 4, 2 & 3. That's the order on the cd, I don't know why. Nice enough and certainly performed well. At times, the rhythmic drive and chords changes make it sound like rock and roll. 









Long weekend here in the Great White North


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shostakovich symphonies - fourth and final part tonight.

Symphony no.13 in B-flat minor for bass, bass chorus and orchestra - _Babi Yar_ op.113 [Texts: Yevgeny Yevtushenko] (1962):










Symphony no.14 for soprano, bass, strings and percussion op.135 [Texts: Federico García Lorca (1,2)/Guillaume Apollinaire (3-8/Wilhelm Küchelbecker (9)/Rainer Maria Rilke (10,11)] (1969):










Symphony no.15 in A op.141 (1971):


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bax*
Symphonies No. 1 in E flat and No. 3*
Vernon Handley, BBC Philharmonic* [Chandos, 2003]

I feel I'm still getting to know Bax's often enigmatic symphonies (not No. 1, though, which is more straightforward) after multiple auditions.


----------



## Jerry

John Kinsella symphonies 3 & 4.
Really good!


----------



## Guest

Mozart 
March,6 german dances,march,12 minuets Side 5 & 6


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Weber Clarinet concertos here. Haven't heard them since my early student days, when my classmate played them often. I like it now, but kind of thought it was "Mozart-wanna-be" music back then...Wait! It's the clarinette-quintet now


----------



## bharbeke

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 1 (Perahia, English Chamber Orchestra)

Huzzah! This performance is incredible and helps my case that all 27 of the piano concertos should be celebrated and heard, not just the later ones. So far, 24/27 have had amazing performances (across all I've heard, not Perahia alone), and I believe that the other three will also find an interpreter that works well for me.


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable*

Recorded at the XIVth Aldeburgh Festival.









*Noye's Fludd the Chester Miracle Play set to music by
Benjamin Britten*

*Conducted Norman Del Mar*

_Argo ZNF 1_


----------



## jim prideaux

Anima Eterna and Jos van Immerseel performing Schubert's 2nd and 4th Symphonies.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Very new live album of Requiem in c-minor by Cherubini. I never heard it before. I've heard more vocal music than usual lately. This is powerful and dead serious music


----------



## Guest

Masterful playing and very good sound.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---



























Now ---
Beethoven: String Quartet in C Minor, Op.18, No.1

Quatour Mosaiques: Erich Hobarth and Andrea Bischoff, violins -- Anita Mitterer, viola -- Christophe Coin, cello


----------



## bharbeke

Mozart: 45 Symphonies (Adam Fischer, Danish National Chamber Orchestra)

40, 1, and 4 right now: All sound really nice, and 40 is amazing.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Joe B

*Program:* Twelve Fantasies for Oboe Solo
*Performer:* Heinz Holliger
*Composer:* G. Ph. Telemann
*Recording:* Recorded at Nippon Columbia, Studio #1 on 11/30/79
*Format:* CD (DDD-1983)
*Label:* Denon


----------



## Pesaro

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23, Linda Nicholson, fortepiano, Capella Coleniensis, Nicholas Kraemer, cond.

Only one review of this CD on Amazon and it is terrible. Fortunately, I listen before I read and this performance is tremendous and the sound of the fortepiano is glorius.

https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-W-Pia...p-0&keywords=mozart+piano+Concertos+capriccio


----------



## Joe B

*Program & Composers:* Stravinsky: "The Soldier's Tale", Shostakovich: "Piano Conceto #1", Prokofiev: "Classical Symphony"
*Performers:* Los Angeles Chamber Orchestra, Carol Rosenberg (Bosendorfer Imperial Concert Grand Piano), Stephen Burns (trumpet)
*Conductor:* Gerard Schwartz
*Recording:* Recorded in Bridges Auditorium, Claremont, CA on 12/80 using 2 Schoeps 221B microphones in basic stereo placement
*Format:* CD (DDD--1984)
*Label: *Delos


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Four Impromptus, D.90; Four Impromptus, D.935 (digital)


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Don Giovanni & Die Entführung for Wind Ensemble / *Rossini * Overtures (Il barbiere di Siviglia & L'italiana in Algeri)
Netherlands Wind Ensemble.


----------



## Pugg

Joe B said:


> *Program:* Twelve Fantasies for Oboe Solo
> *Performer:* Heinz Holliger
> *Composer:* G. Ph. Telemann
> *Recording:* Recorded at Nippon Columbia, Studio #1 on 11/30/79
> *Format:* CD (DDD-1983)
> *Label:* Denon


Do tell me, I have to buy this one?


----------



## deprofundis

*BnF Anthologie de la chanson française 1450-1550 era (80 tracks)* all the big name of franco-flemish play here and less notorious, that even i dosen knew yet.. wow.

This is 3 albums set recorded mon in 1960, hail this please, i like retro recordings, BnF a good provider, i have couple of these.
take care folks , reader, friends, audiophile, art lover.

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
_Manhattan Intermezzo _.

American and British Works for Piano and Orchestra
Jeffrey Biegel (piano)

Brown University Orchestra, Paul Phillips


----------



## senza sordino

The eighth and penultimate part of my American Music listening project. I admit some of this music isn't strictly classical and a couple of pieces aren't American, oh well.

Spotify, Scott Joplin Rags. This was quite a lot of fun to listen to this morning. 









Spotify, Barber Knoxville Summer of 1915, Essays for orchestra 2&3, Toccata Festiva. Through this listening project, Samuel Barber is turning into my favourite American composer.









My CD Bernstein Prelude Fugue and Riffs, Copland Concerto for Clarinet, Stravinsky Ebony Concerto, Morton Gould Derivations for clarinet and Band, Bartok Contrasts. 









Spotify, Ellington Harlem, Black brown and beige, The Three Black Kings, The River Suite, Take the A Train









Spotify, Bernard Hermann Film Music from The Man who knew too much, Psycho, Marnie, North by Northwest, Vertigo, Torn Curtain, Fahrenheit 451, Taxi Driver. This album is terrific, first rate music.


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Missa Solemnis in C minor K139 'Waisenhausmesse'

Gundula Janowitz (soprano), Frederica von Stade (contralto), Wieslaw Ochman (tenor), Kurt Moll (bass), Rudolf Scholz (organ)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Konzertvereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*: Flute Concertos.

Jean-Pierre Rampal (flute)

I Solisti Veneti, Claudio Scimone.


----------



## Granate

*R. Strauss Challenge - Don Quixote, Op.35 - I*










R. Strauss
_*Don Quixote, Op.35*_
*Yo-Yo Ma*
Boston Symphony Orchestra
*Seiji Ozawa
Sony Classical (1985)*









R. Strauss
_*Don Quixote, Op.35*_
*John Sharp*
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
*Daniel Barenboim
Warner Classics (1991)*









R. Strauss
_*Don Quixote, Op.35*_
*Jerry Grossman*
Metropolitan Orchestra
*James Levine
Deutsche Grammophon (1996)*









R. Strauss
_*Don Quixote, Op.35*_
*Steven Isserlis*
Sinfonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
*Lorin Maazel
Sony Classical (2000)*


----------



## Granate

*R. Strauss Challenge - Don Quixote, Op.35 - II*










R. Strauss
_*Don Quixote, Op.35*_
*Franz Bartolomey*
Wiener Philharmoniker
*André Previn
Telarc (1991)*









R. Strauss
_*Don Quixote, Op.35*_
*Pierre Fournier*
Cleveland Orchestra
*George Szell
Sony Classical (1960/2009 Reissue Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Don Quixote, Op.35*_
*Antonio Janigro*
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
*Fritz Reiner
Sony Classical (1959/2012 Remastered Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Don Quixote, Op.35*_
*Paul Tortelier*
Staatskapelle Dresden
*Rudolf Kempe
Warner Classics (1973/1999 Reissue Edition)*


----------



## Granate

*R. Strauss Challenge - Don Quixote, Op.35 - III*










R. Strauss
_*Don Quixote, Op.35*_
*Pierre Fournier*
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Herbert von Karajan
Deutsche Grammophon (1965/1995 Remastered Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Don Quixote, Op.35*_
*Mstislav Rostropovitch*
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Herbert von Karajan
Warner Classics (1976/2014 Remastered Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Don Quixote, Op.35*_
*António Meneses*
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Herbert von Karajan
Deutsche Grammophon (1986)*

Karajan's favourite Tone Poem, Don Quixote, has a handful of recordings worth reviewing. I must be new at comparing concertos (I mean, rating orchestra and soloist at the same time) because this one was hard to tell apart.

*6th. Karajan/Meneses BPO*
_This is way up the average of Karajan's 80s recordings. It features a broad sound, a bit muddy but also bold. Meneses blends with the orchestra._

*5th. Levine/Grossman MET*
_The first one I listened that really had a deep orchestral sound. 4D helps the enjoyment._

*4th. Karajan/Rostropovitch BPO*
_The EMI/WC famous recording is more lightweight than the DGs, and focused in Rostropovitch, which is fine. I didn't find a convincing sound._

*3rd. Szell/Fournier ClO*
_Apart from the lushy Cleveland Orchestra that Szell conducts, and the terrific sound quality, we have here a bold Fournier. It's like the Karajan/Fournier was done with the Philharmonia._

*2nd. Kempe/Tortelier SKD*
_It leaves me a bit cold. This version focuses more on sound (not like the Reiner one) than in emotion. Enough said, not only the strings are on point, the brass also helps to deliver the most atonal sections._

*1st. Karajan/Fournier BPO Winner*
_Although it is a generally harsh recording, taking into account the agressive strings and the presence of the brass, it's no problem. Fournier again helps to convey emotion and plays intensely._


----------



## Pugg

​
*Adès*: Powder Her Face.

Jill Gomez (Duchess), Valdine Anderson (Maid), Roger Bryson (Hotel Manager), Niall Morris (Electrician)

Aleida Ensemble, Thomas Ades.

Just arrived.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Schubert*: Four Impromptus, D.90; Four Impromptus, D.935 (digital)


Not that I consider to purchase this nice box but I like to know if the Schubert pianoworks are included,digital AND analogue.


----------



## Guest

Schubert Die Schöne Mülllerin


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Not that I consider to purchase this nice box but I like to know if the Schubert pianoworks are included,digital AND analogue.


Indeed Traverso, they are double Schubert recordings in this box as do the Beethoven.


----------



## Pugg

*Bach*: English Suites Nos. 1, 3, 6

Murray Perahia.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Concertante works by Paul Hindemith part one.

Cello Concerto no.1 in E-flat op.3 (1915-16):










Concerto for Orchestra op.38 (1925):










_Kammermusik no.1_ for twelve solo instruments op.24 no.1 (1922):
_Kammermusik no.2_ for piano and twelve solo instruments op.36 no.1 (1923):
_Kammermusik no.3_ for cello and ten solo instruments op.36 no.2 (1925):
_Kammermusik no.4_ for solo violin and large chamber orchestra op.36 no.3 (1925):
_Kammermusik no.5_ for solo viola and large chamber orchestra op.36 no.4 (1927):
_Kammermusik no.6_ for viola d'amore and chamber orchestra op.46 no.1 (1927):
_Kammermusik no.7_ for organ and chamber orchestra op.46 no.2 (1928):


----------



## Guest

Wagner These are really great recordings,always had a soft spot for Klemperer.

Rienzi - Overture 
Tannhäuser - Overture 
Tannhäuser - Prelude Act III 
Lohengrin - Prelude Act 1 
Lohengrin - Prelude Act III 
Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - Overture 
Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - Dance of the Apprecticess & Entry of the Masters (Act III) 
Parsifal - Prelude


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov*: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 3

Simon Trpčeski (piano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko


----------



## MattB

Jorge Bolet at Carnegie Hall (Recorded live 1974)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gounod*: St Cecilia Mass, etc.

Pilar Lorengar, Heinz Hoppe, Franz Crass

Orchestre de la Societe des Concerts du Conservatoire, Halle Orchestra, Jean-Claude Hartemann
Sir John Barbirolli conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
Mozart: Piano concertos Nr. 14 & 17 
(Alexander Schneider / 1962)


----------



## Vasks

*Verdi - Overture to "Nabucco" (Muti/Sony)
T. Kirchner - Piano Quartet (Faure Qrt/Ars Musici)
Grieg - Norwegian Dances (Jarvi/DG)*


----------



## Guest

Bach Das Wohltemperierte Klavier Bob van Asperren book 1


----------



## Pugg

*Tchaikovsky*: Mazeppa

Larissa Diadkova, Galina Gorchakova, Sergei Leiferkus, Anatoly Kotcherga, Sergej Larin, Richard Margison, Monte Pederson & Robert Rydholm

The Royal Opera Chorus Stockholm & Göteborgs Symfonike, Neeme Järvi.


----------



## deprofundis

*Carl Ruggles *sun treader per orchestra on _deutsch grammophone,_ powerfull symphony

:tiphat:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mass in A-major by Cherubini, my favorite composer the last 2 days  Choral works with orchestra is really great to hear!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - concertante works part two.

_Konzertmusik_ for viola and large chamber orchestra op.48 (1930):
_Der Schwanendreher (The Swan-turner)_ - concerto for viola and small orchestra on old folksongs (1935):
_Trauermusik (Funeral Music)_ for viola and small orchestra (1936):










_Philharmonisches Konzert (Philharmonic Concerto)_ - variations for orchestra (1932):










Violin Concerto (1939):










Cello Concerto no.2 (1940):


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Guest

Dufay secular songs CD 2


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Today - more *Bax*

Same set - this time Symphony No. 2 & No. 4 
*Vernon Handley, BBC Philharmonic*
[Chandos, 2003]


----------



## Eramire156

*In the mood for...*

*Carl Nielsen*


----------



## Janspe

*L. van Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 in F major, Op. 68*
Berliner Philharmoniker, led by Herbert von Karajan









My almost-favourite Beethoven symphony, second only to the 9th. Magnificent!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Harpsichord Concertos*


----------



## Guest

Very muscular playing but he doesn't slight the lyrical passages. Great sound, as always with this label.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Sibelius Symphony # 6 in D Minor, Op. 104: Paavo Berglund, Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra:


----------



## Joe B

*Program & Composers:* Aaron Copelan: "Laurie's song", John Adams: "This is Prophetic", Leonard Berstein: "What a Movie", Tania Leon: "Oh Yemanja", Douglas Stuart Moore: "Willow Song", Kurt Weill: "Lovely House", Samuel Barber: "Give Me Some Music", Carlisle Floyd: "Ain't It a Pretty Night"
*Performers:* Dawn Upshaw (soprano), The Orchestra of St. Luke's
*Conductor:* David Zinman
*Recording:* Recorded 12/95 at the Hit Factory, New York City
*Format:* CD (DDD--5/26/98)
*Label: *Nonesuch


----------



## Guest

Superb playing and sound.


----------



## Tero

Disc 4 of a Brilliant box of 10 Telemann discs. Concertos for multiple instruments, wind and string soloists.


----------



## Joe B

*Program:* Symphonie en 3 Mouvements, Jeu De Cartes
*Performers:* Rotterdams Philharmonisch Orkest
*Conductor:* James Conlon
*Composer:* Igor Stravinsky
*Recording:* Recorded 12/85 at The Doelen-Rotterdam
*Format:* CD (DDD--1987)
*Label:* Erato


----------



## deprofundis

Tristan Murail: Les nuages de Magellan (from the latest school of classical ''spectralism'') very etheric & spacy you get the picture ,a most heat

Than im listening to another Gesualdo called : madrigali libro sesto by ensemble il complesso barroco, hmm.. yes they keep poping up and i buy them ''materialism'' or i wanna hear all the ensemble and seek quintessence Gesualdo?

Than i have a cd of lamentation by Nordic voice, whit White, Victoria and guess who... Gesualdo .. oh no not him again lol, he keep poping up on each album i buy, im crazy :lol:

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*: Works for Piano & Orchestra

Jan Lisiecki (piano)

NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester, Krzysztof Urbański


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 "Moonlight" (Guiomar Novaes)

This is from the Bigger Beethoven Box. I'm not sure if the download information has been fixed, but the people at the river website say it should be Guiomar Novaes instead of Bruce Hungerford as the artist for this one and No. 32.

I don't have too much to say about the performance. It is fantastic and a very fine example of this masterpiece.


----------



## Pugg

*Herzogenberg* - Piano Trios Nos. 1 & 2

ATOS Trio


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*: 6 Violin Concertos

Mariana Sîrbu (violin)

I Musici


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gung'l *: Marches, waltzes and polkas.

Nürnberger Symphoniker, Christian Simonis


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

*Mozart* :Violin Concerto No. 1 in B Major K. 207
Adagio for Violin and Orchestra in E Major K. 261
Rondo for Violin and Orchestra in C Major K. 373

V.P. Itzhak Perlman/ James Levine.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Chopin*: Works for Piano & Orchestra
> 
> Jan Lisiecki (piano)
> 
> NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester, Krzysztof Urbański


Jan Lisiecki standing on the embankment of the Elbe and looking dreamily in the direction of the Elbphilharmonie where his orchestra is rehearsing


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz*: Benvenuto Cellini

Nicolai Gedda, Jules Bastin, Robert Massard, Roger Soyer, Derk Blackwell, Robert Lloyd

Chorus of the Royal Opera House, BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis.


----------



## Marinera

Well, I am listening to this fantastic disc on Spotify while sobbing into a handkerchief. The music isn't lachrymose, it just so well played that I simply cannot believe I've only come across it now when it is ALREADY sold out. I hope against all odds it would be re-issued sometime within my lifetime. Along with Paisiello's music for the holy week sung by Won Mi Jung. Ok, and there are a couple of others that went extinct on me.



















*C.P.E. Bach - Character Pieces for Keyboards *

Marcia Hadjimarko - pianoforte and clavichord

Zig-Zag Territoires, Jan 1 2002

(sob sob)


----------



## eljr

Sigiswald Kuijken / La Petite Bande
Johann Sebastian Bach: Cantatas - The Complete Liturgical Year in 64 Cantatas

Genre
Classical

Release date:
September 15, 2017

Legnth
19 CD's

currently, CD 10.
Pentecost Sunday, Second Day of Pentecost, Third Day of Pentecost, Trinity and Ordinary Time.


----------



## Guest

Schumann lieder CD 1


----------



## Pugg

*Ravel *: Piano trio & sonatas.

Frank Braley, Gautier Capucon, Renaud Capucon


----------



## MattB

*Jorge Bolet* - _Liszt: Piano Music _


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindermith's concertante works - third and final part.

Ballet: _Die vier Temperamente (The Four Temperamants)_ - theme and variations for piano and string orchestra (1940):
Piano Concerto (1945):










Clarinet Concerto (1947):
Horn Concerto (1949):
Concerto for trumpet, bassoon and strings (1949):
Concerto for woodwinds, harp and orchestra (1949):










Organ Concerto (1962-63):


----------



## Marinera

Almost finished listening to Perahia's Goldbergs onto Quadlibet now. The consolation I suppose, JS to the rescue. No one could do it better.


----------



## Pugg

​Great Duets from *Verdi* Operas

_Richard Tucker/ Eileen Farrell_


----------



## Janspe

*L. van Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92*
Berliner Philharmoniker, led by Herbert von Karajan









The 7th is an astonishing work, full of extroverted energy. No wonder Beethoven declared it as one of his own favourites! Two more to go...


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---

























A first listen to ---










And now ---

Vivaldi: Oboe Concerto in C Major, RV 447

Pier Giorgio Morandi leading the Failoni Chamber Orchestra -- Stefan Schilli, oboe


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Sonata for two pianos/ *Schubert* : Fantasia for 4 hands.
Radu Lupu/ Murray Perahia


----------



## Ras

Earlier today I listened to a recording from *Virgin of Tchaikovsky's 1st Piano Concerto with M. Pletnev on piano and V. Fedoseyev waving the baton for The Philharmonia*. Recorded 1991.

Now : I just finished a brand new obscure recording of *Bach's Art of Fugue for piano duet *which I stumbled upon yesterday on Spotify. I like it. *Duo Stephanie & Saar*. Never heard about them before.


----------



## Vasks

*Tuur - Aditus [An overture] (P. Jarvi/ECM)
Part - Symphony #1 (P. Jarvi/Virgin)
Eliasson - Ostacoli (Kangas/Caprice)*


----------



## Omicron9

*Aho: Tuba Concerto, Contrabassoon concerto.* Really good contemporary compositions on their own, but with the added bonus of spotlighting two intensely cool, yet too-often-overlooked in the concerto repertoire, instruments.

https://www.amazon.com/Aho-Contraba...=UTF8&qid=1507728953&sr=8-2&keywords=aho+tuba


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: String Quartet No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 12/ String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13

Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## chill782002

Mozart Symphony 38 ("Prague")

Erich Kleiber / Wiener Philharmoniker

1929


No artwork I'm afraid, as this is a transfer from 78s. Sound is remarkably good for such an old recording, just a little background surface noise. The performance is superb.


----------



## Guest

Bach secular cantatas Jagd-Kantate BWV 208 & BWV 215


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: Luisa Miller

Plácido Domingo (Rodolfo), Aprile Millo (Luisa), Vladimir Chernov (Miller), Jan-Hendrik Rootering (Walter), Florence Quivar (Federica), Paul Plishka (Wurm), Wendy White (Laura), John Bills (Contadino)

Metropolitan Opera Orchestra and Chorus, James Levine.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Piano Trio No. 3 and Concerto for Violin and Cello.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## chill782002

Mozart Symphony 25

Karl Böhm / Wiener Philharmoniker

1947

Another transfer from 78s. Again, sound is surprisingly good. I think these older interpretations of Mozart move me to a greater extent than more modern performances but I'm not sure why.


----------



## Guest

Schubert
Winterreise Olaf Bär


----------



## Robert Gamble

On to Mozart...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith's symphonic and symphonic-related output, all included in the six-disc cpo box set _Complete Orchestral Works Part One_. Ten works may seem a lot to get through in one or two sessions but in this case that amounts to little over four hours listening time.

_Lustige Sinfonietta_ op.4 (1916):
Symphony - _Mathis der Maler_ (1933-34):
_Symphonic Dances_ (1937):
Symphony in E-flat (1940):
_Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber_ (1943):
_Symphonia Serena_ (1946):
_Sinfonietta_ in E major (1949):
Symphony - _Die Harmonie der Welt_ (1951):
Symphony in B-flat for concert band (1951):
_Pittsburgh Symphony_ (1958):


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable*

This past weekend I purchased a number of Lps, CDs and books. Among the LPs are the *Solti Ring Cycle*, the records in pristine condition.









*London OSA 1309*


----------



## Guest

Dutilleux

Disc: 3
Mystère 
The shadows of time 
Le Loup


----------



## Granate

*R. Strauss Challenge - Ein Heldenleben, Op.40 - I*










R. Strauss
_*Ein Heldenleben, Op.40*_
Staatskapelle Dresden
*Karl Böhm
Deutsche Grammophon (1957/1999 Remastered Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Ein Heldenleben, Op.40*_
Münchner Philharmoniker
*Valery Gergiev
Münchner Philharmoniker (2017)*









R. Strauss
_*Ein Heldenleben, Op.40*_
Rotterdams Philharmonisch
*Yannick Nézet-Séguin
BIS (2011)*









R. Strauss
_*Ein Heldenleben, Op.40*_
Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra
*Zubin Mehta
Decca (1968/1989 Reissue Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Ein Heldenleben, Op.40*_ Live recording
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Zubin Mehta
Sony Classical (1992/2013 Remastered Edition)*


----------



## Granate

*R. Strauss Challenge - Ein Heldenleben, Op.40 - II*










R. Strauss
_*Ein Heldenleben, Op.40*_ Live recording
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Christian Thielemann
Deutsche Grammophon (2003)*









R. Strauss
_*Ein Heldenleben, Op.40*_
Scottish National Orchestra
*Neeme Järvi
Chandos (1987)*









R. Strauss
_*Ein Heldenleben, Op.40*_
Wiener Philharmoniker
*André Previn
Telarc (1989)*









R. Strauss
_*Ein Heldenleben, Op.40*_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
*Daniel Barenboim
Warner Classics (1991)*









R. Strauss
_*Ein Heldenleben, Op.40*_
Staatskapelle Berlin
*Daniel Barenboim
Deutsche Grammophon (2014)*


----------



## Granate

*R. Strauss Challenge - Ein Heldenleben, Op.40 - III*










R. Strauss
_*Ein Heldenleben, Op.40*_
San Francisco Symphony Orchestra
*Herbert Blomstedt
Decca (1994)*









R. Strauss
_*Ein Heldenleben, Op.40*_
Staatskapelle Dresden
*Giuseppe Sinopoli
Deutsche Grammophon (1992)*









R. Strauss
_*Ein Heldenleben, Op.40*_
Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam
*Bernard Haitink
Philips (1970/1995 Reissue Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Ein Heldenleben, Op.40*_
Sinfonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
*Lorin Maazel
Sony Classical (1999)*









R. Strauss
_*Ein Heldenleben, Op.40*_
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Georg Solti
Decca (1978/1994 Reissue Edition)*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Granate

*R. Strauss Challenge - Ein Heldenleben, Op.40 - IV*










R. Strauss
_*Ein Heldenleben, Op.40*_
Staatskapelle Dresden
*Rudolf Kempe
Warner Classics (1972/1999 Remastered Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Ein Heldenleben, Op.40*_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
*Fritz Reiner
Sony Classical (1954/2012 Remastered Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Ein Heldenleben, Op.40*_
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Herbert von Karajan
Deutsche Grammophon (1959/1997 Remastered Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Ein Heldenleben, Op.40*_
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Herbert von Karajan
Warner Classics (1974/2014 Remastered Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Ein Heldenleben, Op.40*_
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Herbert von Karajan
Deutsche Grammophon (1986)*

I didn't end up loving this tone poem. It never ends and the epicness is not as explicit as the Zarathustra or Death and Transfiguration. I do enjoy the first and final movement, and the composition recalls to Mahler symphonies. To sum up: too many recordings.

*7th. Mehta LAPO*
_This one sounds more like a Decca product. Massive in performance, and bold in sound quality._

*6th. Böhm SKD*
_Following the trend of the set, the monaural sound of the cd blends the SKD in a lushy tribute to Strauss' work. Slow movements excell._

*5th. Karajan BPO 74*
_I must start stating that it's very difficult to tell appart the Karajan Heldenlebens. In this EMI/Warner release, the remaster ends up with less weight than the DG recordings, so it's a good alternative. Very solid in strings and well conducted._

*4th. Kempe SKD*
_Deep in the double basses and clean in all the strings. The acoustics are perfect and carry out a bit of emotion._

*3rd. Karajan BPO 85*
_Like the DDD Don Quixote, DG puts a lot of weight in the strings, plus brilliant cymbals from the second half. This one surprises._

*2nd. Karajan BPO 59 Winner*
_The performance is as great as I recalled, but not the sound. The "Der Held" has a lot of echoing and afterwards it becomes more balanced. The Berliner is superb and combines the new Karajan tenure with rests from Furtwängler and Fricsay, in the stereo era._

*1st. Reiner CSO Winner*
_This winner works out in a way the Reiner first Zarathustra didn't. It's not exactly deep, but it's powerful in orchestral balance. The first violin doesn't fail either._


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Malx

This evening a newish acquisition:

J.S.Bach, Solo Cello Suite No3 transcribed for theorbo by the player on this disc Pascal Monteilhet.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Farrenc to end the day... the 1st Symphony is really an impressive one to my ears.


----------



## Guest

Not exactly easy listening, but his playing is formidable. Great sound. I recall that he used to pair the Boulez with Beethoven's "Hammerklavier" Sonata in concert.  I would love to have heard that!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 11*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Cello Concerto*

Lovely playing by Rostropovich and Rozhdestvensky/Leningrad Phil. In the second movement, I understand there is a conversation between the solo cello and first cello. I keep missing it. I have headphones on this time. I hope I pick it up this time through.


----------



## Eramire156

Watching the documentary









*Victor Ullmann
Estranged Passengers
*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Piano Trio*

Emil Gilels, Mstislav Rostropovich, and Leonid Kagan.

This is an interesting piece characterized by lots of rhythm shifts.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*

Knappertsbusch and the Munich Phil, 1/16/64. The sound isn't that great on this particular one (the sound gets better with the rest of the box), and on first listening I didn't think much of it. I'm halfway into the first movement, and it is better than I first thought.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## deprofundis

Dear distinguished ladie's & gentelmens tonight im listening to last purchased and what a purchased this is:
*Jordi Savall : Balkan Honey & Blood 3 cds, exotic medieval music from balkan nice!! real nice!!
Antoine de Févin lux perpetua requiem which is of course Marcel PÉrès, nice wwork mister
*
_On a non classical listening im listening afterward to Noise-rock that sludgy form N.Y, nyc, the big apple, i use to know Jordan Mamone a musician & journalist of this band, solid released Settling for the nude, now i have it digital and cd.

_
:tiphat:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vaughan Williams: Symphony # 3 "A Pastoral Symphony": Adrian Boult, London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


















Another brand new arrival ---










And now --
Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Sinfonia in B Flat, Bryan B2

Masataka Murafushi leading the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo


----------



## bharbeke

Mozart: 45 Symphonies (Adam Fischer, Danish National Chamber Orchestra)

Here's how this set stacked up for me:

4 with clicks and other audio artifacts (28, 29, 30, and 32)
31 good
7 excellent (31, 34, 35, 36, 38, 39, 40)
3 okay (10, 27, 41)

Other notes:

On 41, the outer movements sounded really good.
On 46, the 3rd movement is excellent.
20 had great use of the wind players.
14 has a great trio section.
7's 4th movement is excellent.
The outer movements of 9 are excellent.


----------



## Joe B

*Program:* Brook Green Suite, Lyric Movement, A Fugal Concerto, St. Paul's Suite, Morris Dances
*Performers: *The New Zealand Chamber Orchestra
*Conductor:* Nicholas Braithwaite
*Composer:* Gustav Holst
*Recording:* Recorded 12/90 at Adams Concert Room, School of Music, Univ. of Victoria, Wellington, New Zealand 
*Format: *CD (DDD-1991)
*Label:* KOCH International Classics


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.27 in D Major, Op.20, No.4

Pro Arte Quartet: Alphonse Onnou and Laurent Halleux, violins -- Germain Prevost, viola -- Robert Maas, cello


----------



## Eramire156

*Anton Webern box set*

*Webern* music has always seemed daunting to me, be listening now to CD six from the box set is a good introduction to his sound world.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Eramire156 said:


> *Webern* music has always seemed daunting to me, be listening now to CD six from the box set is a good introduction to his sound world.


That's a good set to get to know Webern. Boulez's first set leaned to the clinical side, but in this one he let the human side of Webern come out.

If you want to explore further, Karajan's Webern is outstanding and very relatable, at least to my ears.


----------



## Joe B

*Program: *various works of Myers, Borodin, Fiocco, Barlow, Villa-Lobos, Rodrigo, Pasculli, J. S. Bach, Bozza, Ravel, Barber, Granados, Morricone
*Performers:* Thomas Stacy (English Horn), Kenneth Hamrick [harpsichord by Earl Russel (1990), a replica of an instrument by Pascal Taskin (1784)]
*Recording:* Recorded at Ambient Recording Studio, Stamford, CT
*Format:* CD (DDD-8/5/03)
*Label:* Delos


----------



## Guest

More challenging listening (and playing) today. The poor violinist rarely gets to rest during this 50 minute marathon!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Scarlatti*: Sonatas
( disc 2)

Christian Zacharias


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37

Hannes Minnaar/ Jan Willem de Vriend (piano)

The Netherlands Symphony Orchestra,


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*: Symphony no 6
B.P Claudio Abbado.


----------



## Pugg

_Heinrich Heine: Lieder
Grieg/ Rubinstein/ Schubert/ Mendelssohn/ Hensel/ Schumann

Stunden, Tage, Ewigkeiten
_
Benjamin Appl (baritone) & James Baillieu (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti:* Maria de Rudenz.

Katia Ricciarelli / Alberto Cupido /Leo Nucci /Giorgio Surjan et al

Eliahu Inbal Conductor


----------



## elgar's ghost

After listening to the concertante and symphonic works of Paul Hindemith here's a round-up of other orchestral works which I'll be listening to today.

(n.b. - Hindemith stopped allocating opus numbers to his work once he'd got to no.50)

_Ragtime (wohltemperiert)_ for large orchestra WoO (1921):
Selection of music from the mountaineering film _In Sturm und Eis (In Storm and Ice)_ by Arnold Fanck WoO (1921):
_Der Dämon_ - _dance-pantomime_ in two scenes after a scenario by Max Krell op.28 (1922):
_Fünf Stücke für Streichorchester_ op.44 no.4 (1927):
_Konzertmusik_ for piano brass and two harps op.49 (1930):
_Konzertmusik_ for brass and string orchestra op.50 (1930):
Selections from the music composed for _Plöner Musiktag (A Day of Music at Plön)_ (1932):
_Nobilissima visione (The Noblest Vision)_ - _dance legend_ in six scenes after a scenario by Paul Hindemith and Léonide Massine based on the life of St Francis of Assisi (1937-38):
_Amor und Psyche_ - ballet overture (1943):
_Suite französischer Tänze (French Danse Suite)_ for chamber orchestra (1948):
_Hérodiade_ - _orchestral recitation_ after a poem by Stéphane Mallarme (1948):
_Marsch über den alten "Schweizerton"(March on the Old Swiss Tone)_ (1960):


----------



## Janspe

*L. van Beethoven: Symphony No. 8 in F major, Op. 93*
Berliner Philharmoniker, led by Herbert von Karajan









The 8th is the one among the nine symphonies by Beethoven that I know the least, so I was looking forward to delving into it again.


----------



## Guest

Brendel plays Bach


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Symphony in C, H.I No.30 "Alleluja"/ Symphony in D, H.I No.31 - "Horn Signal"/ Symphony in C, H.I No.32/Symphony in C, H.I No.33

Philharmonia Hungarica, Antal Dorati


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mussorgsky*: A Night on the Bare Mountain/ *Tchaikovsky*: Marche slave / *Glinka*: Ruslan and Lyudmila

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner


----------



## Azol

On this very day 145 years ago *Ralph Vaughan Williams* was born.









Also, *William Vincent Wallace* has died in 1865, aged 53.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi* - Concertos for Mandolin

Ugo Orlandi (mandolin)

I solisti Veneti, Claudio Scimone


----------



## Vasks

_All Antonin_

*Dvorak - Overture to "Rusalka" (Stankovsky/Marco Polo)
Dvorak - Piano Quintet #2 (Panocha +/Supraphon)
Dvorak - Polonaise in E-flat (Neumann/Orfeo)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Art of Prima Ballerina* 
Ballet Gala various composers.
Richard Bonynge conducting the L.S.O


----------



## deprofundis

*A Talk Classical menber* convinced me to buy, Leoninus : Red byrd ensemble vol 1-2, mission accomplished great sir* Oreb *from Australia.

Than i puchased _Esther Lamandier's_ Decameron, this is what i'M currently listening folks at home :tiphat:


----------



## Eramire156

*matthew taylor: Symphony no. 2, viola concerto*


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Così fan tutte,

Leontyne Price (Fiordiligi), Tatiana Troyanos (Dorabella), Judith Raskin (Despina), George Shirley (Ferrando), Sherrill Milnes (Guglielmo), Ezio Flagello (Don Alfonso)
New Philharmonia Orchestra, Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Erich Leinsdorf


----------



## Eramire156

*Historical recording of Bruckner Symphonies: Part 1*

*Symphony No. 9: Siegmund von Hausegger / Munich Philharmonic / 1938*








*Siegmund Von Hausegger*​
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siegmund_von_Hausegger


----------



## bharbeke

Rossini: The Barber of Seville (Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields)

The music-making was good. The track separation, on the other hand, was lousy. Here are the parts that sounded especially fine to me:

Overture
"Ecco, ridente in cielo"
"All'idea di quel metallo"
"Una voce poco fa...lo sono docile"
"Cessa di piu resistere"
"Di si felice innesto"


----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn: Sinfonia Concertante* (Adam Fischer, Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra)
*Haydn: Symphony B* (Adam Fischer, Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra)
*Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 56 (Hob XVI/42)* (Bavouzet)
*Haydn: Symphony movement/Overture to Le Pescatrici* (Manfred Huss, Vienna Haydn Sinfonietta)

The first and last of these were the final parts of Hoboken I (the symphony section of Haydn's work) that I have never heard before. The piano sonata was excellent, the symphony and sinfonia concertante were highly enjoyable, and the overture is a piece of music that exists.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Webern's orchestral works tonight.

_Im Sommerwind_ - idyll for large orchestra WoO (1904):
_Passacaglia_ op.1 (1908):
_Five Movements_ for string quartet op.5 - arranged for string orchestra (orig. 1909 - arr. 1929):
_Six Pieces_ op.6 (1909):
_Five Pieces_ WoO (1913):
_Five Pieces_ op.10 (1911-13):
Symphony op.21 (1928):
Orchestral arrangement of _(6) Deutsche Tänze_ D820 by F. Schubert (arr. 1931):
Orchestral arrangement of _Fuga (Ricercata) a 6 voci_ from _The Musical Offering_ by J.S. Bach (arr. 1934-35):
_Variations_ op.30 (1940):


----------



## WVdave

Heifetz
Reiner/ Chicago Symphony, Tchaikovsky: Concerto In D, Op. 35	(29:08)
Munch/ Boston Symphony, Mendelssohn: Concerto In E Minor, Op. 64	(23:48)
Matchless Performances of Two Favorite Romantic Masterpieces, RCA Red Seal ‎- LSC-3304, Vinyl, LP, Compilation, US, 1972.


----------



## Granate

*R. Strauss Challenge - Sinfonia Domestica, Op.53 - I*










R. Strauss
_*Sinfonia Domestica, Op.53*_
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Zubin Mehta
Sony Classical (1985/2013 Remastered Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Sinfonia Domestica, Op.53*_
Staatskapelle Weimar
*Antoni Wit
Naxos (2007)*









R. Strauss
_*Sinfonia Domestica, Op.53*_
Scottish National Orchestra
*Neeme Järvi
Chandos (1987)*









R. Strauss
_*Sinfonia Domestica, Op.53*_
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Lorin Maazel
Deutsche Grammophon (1984)*


----------



## Granate

*R. Strauss Challenge - Sinfonia Domestica, Op.53 - II*










R. Strauss
_*Sinfonia Domestica, Op.53*_
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Herbert von Karajan
Warner Classics (1973/2014 Remastered Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Sinfonia Domestica, Op.53*_
Staatskapelle Dresden
*Rudolf Kempe
Warner Classics (1973/1999 Reissue Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Sinfonia Domestica, Op.53*_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
*Fritz Reiner
Sony Classical (1956/2012 Remastered Edition)*

*3rd. Reiner CSO*
_The balances go for the brass more than the strings, which ends up well for the recording although sounding raw._

*2nd. Kempe SKD*
_I can say nothing against it. The refined strings and the wind solos help it elevate. The finale needs more spectacle however._

*1st. Karajan BPO Winner*
_An intense performance that thanks the remaster that gives control to the resonance of the Philharmonie. Winds and strings are polished._


----------



## Ebor1

www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00008LLKQ/


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Just started listening to the Mass in F-major on the first CD (7 in all). Something tells me I love this recording 
...Yes, I love it! A Mass a day, keeps the gas away.


----------



## Guest

Jaw-dropping playing but rather distant sound.


----------



## Vronsky

Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 (CD 2)
George Szell 
Emil Gilels 
Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Malx

This evenings listening:

Walton, Viola Concerto - Yuri Bashmet, LSO, Previn. & Bruch, Concerto for Violin and Viola - Yuri Bashmet, Viktor Tretyakov, LSO, Neeme Jarvi.

both from this inexpensive box of Yuri Bashmets recordings for RCA.









John Dowland, Lacrimae - The Dowland Consort, Jacob Lindberg.


----------



## Malx

Last disc before an early night:

Kalevi Aho Symphony No2 - Lahti SO, Osmo Vanska.


----------



## pmsummer

OF ETERNAL LIGHT
*Olivier Messiaen, Robert Moran, Meredith Monk, Ricky Ian Gordon, Gyorgy Ligeti, Kim D. Sherman*
Musica Sacra
Richard Westenburg - director
_
Catalyst - RCA Red Seal_


----------



## Guest

A gripping performance captured in excellent sound.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*

Wow, this is interventionist in the extreme. Knappertsbusch is not afraid to stop, slow down, or over-articulate at a moment's notice. Of course, this is a live performance from 1964 with the Munich Phil, and he's probably playing to the crowd. Still, for someone like me who has heard the 4th a million times, this approach is interesting.


----------



## Janspe

*H. Abrahamsen: let me tell you*
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, led by Andris Nelsons
Barbara Hannigan, soprano









One of the great masterpieces of our times, seriously. So hauntingly touching, almost - but not quite - reminiscent of something that I think I know, but can never be sure... If such a weird description makes any sense? The piece sends me off to strange, crystalline worlds of ice-cold beauty and pure expression. Wonderful, utterly wonderful.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Janspe said:


> *H. Abrahamsen: let me tell you*
> Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, led by Andris Nelsons
> Barbara Hannigan, soprano
> 
> View attachment 98185
> 
> 
> One of the great masterpieces of our times, seriously. So hauntingly touching, almost - but not quite - reminiscent of something that I think I know, but can never be sure... If such a weird description makes any sense? The piece sends me off to strange, crystalline worlds of ice-cold beauty and pure expression. Wonderful, utterly wonderful.


You encouraged me to give it a listen soon


----------



## Joe B

*Program: *Le Rossignol
*Performers:* BBC Symphony Orchestra, BBC Singers, Phyllis Julson (soprano), Felicity Palmer (soprano), Elizabeth Laurence (mezzo-soprano), Michael George (bass), Ian Caley (tenor), Neil Howlett (baritone), John Tomlinson (bass), Ian Kennedy (tenor), Gareth Roberts (tenor), Brindley Sherratt (bass), Simon Joly (chorus master)
*Conductor:* Pierre Boulez
*Composer:* Igor Stravinsky
*Recording:* Recorded at Maida Vale Studio One, London on 11/90
*Format:* CD (DDD--5/5/92)
*Label: *Erato


----------



## Joe B

Some beautiful pieces here. Still's lyricism comes through loud and clear.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

And these ---


----------



## Triplets

Radio Lupu playing Brahms late Piano music on Decca. I never tire of these classic recordings


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano sonatas 9*10*11*12 
Disc 3
Daniel Barenboim.


----------



## Pugg

*Schumann*: Klavierkonzert op. 54; Introduktion & Allegro appassionato für Klavier & Orchester op. 92 (Eugene Ormandy / 1964)


----------



## Pugg

*Mendelssohn*: String Quartets Nos. 2 & 4

Mendelssohn / Arr Aparailly: 12 Lieder, Op. 9: I. "Ist es wahr?" (Arr. Aparailly for String Quartet & Voice) with Marianne Crebassa (mezzo-soprano)

Quatuor Arod.


----------



## Pugg

*Chopin* : 4 Scherzi / Polonaise Fantaisie Op.61

Claudio Arrau.

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner*: Die Feen

Linda Esther Gray (Ada), Kari Lövass (Farzana), Krisztina Laki (Zemina), John Alexander (Arindal), June Anderson (Lora), Roland Hermann (Morald), Kurt Moll (Der Feekönig), Jan-Hendrik Rootering (Gernot), Cheryl Studer (Drolla), Roland Bracht (Stimme Gromas), Karl Helm (Harald)

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks,
Wolfgang Sawallisch, conducting.


----------



## Guest

The Fabulous Victoria de los Ángeles


----------



## Guest

Schumann CD 5 Liederkreis OP.39 Liederkreis OP.24 ( 1840) Dietrich Fischer Dieskau Gerald Moore


----------



## Marinera

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Wagner*: Die Feen
> 
> Linda Esther Gray (Ada), Kari Lövass (Farzana), Krisztina Laki (Zemina), John Alexander (Arindal), June Anderson (Lora), Roland Hermann (Morald), Kurt Moll (Der Feekönig), Jan-Hendrik Rootering (Gernot), Cheryl Studer (Drolla), Roland Bracht (Stimme Gromas), Karl Helm (Harald)
> 
> Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks,
> Wolfgang Sawallisch, conducting.


It's just me or the overture here has the Midsummer-ish overtones?
I am always on the lookout for music I can add to my Midsummer night's playlist. I'll listen to the whole die Feen later, if it's like the overture it's very promising.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Webern's chamber and piano works this morning.

_Movement_ for piano WoO (by 1906)
_Sonata Movement (Rondo)_ for piano WoO (by 1906):
_Kinderstück (Children's Piece)_ for piano WoO (1924):
_Piano Piece_ WoO (1925):
_Variations_ op.27 (1935-36):
_________________________________________________________

_Two Pieces_ for cello and piano WoO (1899):
_Langsamer Satz (Slow movement)_ for string quartet WoO (1905):
_Rondo_ for string quartet WoO (1906):
Piano Quintet WoO (1907):
_Five Movements_ for string quartet op.5 (1909):
String Quartet WoO (1909):
_Four Pieces_ for violin and piano op.7 (1910):
_Six Bagatelles_ for string quartet op.9 (1911-13):
_Three Pieces_ for string quartet WoO (1913):
_Three Little Pieces_ for cello and piano op.11 (1914):
Cello Sonata WoO (1914 inc.):
_Movement_ for string trio op. post. (1925):
String Trio op.20 (1926-27):
Quartet for violin, clarinet, tenor saxophone and piano op.22 (1929-30):
Concerto for flute, oboe, clarinet, horn, trumpet, trombone, violin, cello and piano op.24 (1934):
String Quartet op.28 (1936-38):


----------



## Azol

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Wagner*: Die Feen
> 
> Linda Esther Gray (Ada), Kari Lövass (Farzana), Krisztina Laki (Zemina), John Alexander (Arindal), June Anderson (Lora), Roland Hermann (Morald), Kurt Moll (Der Feekönig), Jan-Hendrik Rootering (Gernot), Cheryl Studer (Drolla), Roland Bracht (Stimme Gromas), Karl Helm (Harald)
> 
> Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks,
> Wolfgang Sawallisch, conducting.


You should follow it with Le Villi:


----------



## Pugg

*Grieg* - Violin Sonatas 1-3

Augustin Dumay & Maria João Pires


----------



## Guest

Mahler Kindertotenlieder RÚckertlieder Christa Ludwig & Herbert von Karajan

SUNG SO BEAUTIFULLY........:angel:


----------



## Ras

*Carl Czerny (1791-1857): Nocturnes for piano*.
Played by *Isabelle Oehmichen *on the Hortus label.
According to the rear side of the jewel box 16 out of 17 Nocturnes on this cd are "world premiere recordings". 
(Released 2010).


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: String Symphonies, Vol. 2

L'Orfeo Barockorchester, Michi Gaigg


----------



## Pugg

​*Pleyel:*Clarinet Concerto No. 1 / Clarinet Concerto No. 2

Dieter Klöcker (clarinet)

Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim, Sebastian Tewinkel.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Bruckner's 3rd...


----------



## Barbebleu

Traverso said:


> Mahler Kindertotenlieder RÚckertlieder Christa Ludwig & Herbert von Karajan
> 
> SUNG SO BEAUTIFULLY........:angel:


As we say in La Belle Ecosse, that's a pure stoatir!:lol:


----------



## Barbebleu

Robert Gamble said:


> Bruckner's 3rd...
> 
> View attachment 98198


Ah, that's a shame. Only the bronze medal then?:devil: Who beat him?


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorák*: Symphony No. 8 in G Major, Op. 88/ The Noonday Witch, Op. 108/


----------



## Vasks

_Lovin' on some Louis_

*Andriessen - Workers Union (Bang on a Can/Cantaloupe)
Andriessen - Anais Nin (Atherton/Signum)*


----------



## sbmonty

String Quintet


----------



## Robert Gamble

Off the beaten path...


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi*: Macbeth

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Macbeth), Elena Souliotis (Lady Macbeth), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Banco), Luciano Pavarotti (Macduff), Ricardo Cassinelli (Malcolm), Helen Lawrence (Dama), Raymond Myers (Medico)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Wandsworth School Choir,
Lamberto Gardelli conducting.


----------



## Barbebleu

Robert Gamble said:


> Off the beaten path...
> 
> View attachment 98200


Not so much off the beaten path as wandered off into the forest never to be seen again. Wish I'd left that trail of breadcrumbs.


----------



## bharbeke

Barbebleu said:


> Not so much off the beaten path as wandered off into the forest never to be seen again. Wish I'd left that trail of breadcrumbs.


I'm confused. Sure, Heinichen is not extremely well known, but he is notable enough to be on wiki's list of Baroque composers. I'm sure that there is some connection from Robert's path to Heinichen that makes sense.


----------



## Robert Gamble

bharbeke said:


> I'm confused. Sure, Heinichen is not extremely well known, but he is notable enough to be on wiki's list of Baroque composers. I'm sure that there is some connection from Robert's path to Heinichen that makes sense.


Perhaps I should say, off the beaten path for me and I don't usually see posts about him here.. His music's a lot of fun to listen to.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Barbebleu said:


> Not so much off the beaten path as wandered off into the forest never to be seen again. Wish I'd left that trail of breadcrumbs.


I'll make it back eventually...


----------



## gardibolt

On the RMCR Google group, there was a recommendation for the disc of Evan Johnson on violin and Anthony Newman on fortepiano playing the Beethoven Kreutzer sonata (Newport Classics) "as if their hair was on fire." I thought that sounded intriguing and got a cheap used copy from Amazon marketplace (that turned out to be new). It's pretty exhilarating and indeed sounds like their hair is on fire. The outer movements are marked Presto and they take it as Presto as you can imagine. It's pretty wild and at times seems like it's going to careen out of control though it never quite does, but there are some intonation issues on the gut strings on the fiddle that keep it from being a 100% recommendation. Nevertheless, eye-opening and a lot of fun. I'll be returning to this one.


----------



## Malx

Dipping a toe into this Schumann box that arrived today.
Disc 1 of 13 finds Dana Ciocarlie featuring - Papillons, Sonata no1 & 6 Paganni Studies.
The recordings are live but to my ear sound pretty good and if the rest of the discs are as good as this then I am delighted with a fabulous bargain buy.









I was tempted to try this box by the ridiculously low price - £5.86 incl Postage $7.80 incl shipping for those reading this from in the US.
Its now shot up to £27.66 - for once my timing was good.


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay here what i am currently listening, *Cavazzoni *:Harpiscord works of mighty* Glen Wilson* hmm i worship his skills, harpiscord has no secrets for him, bless this man. on naxos (neat purchased of fine renaisance italian keyboard music) and i have an excellent but partial album of *Ludus Danielis* 1994 german ensemble, let's all hope i can complete my album sound rad so far.

_Has for obsolete details (manicotage purpose of the post ala sauce deprofundis) , i had to take my first bracelet to jewelery store for repair & awaiting another one, but next to nothing had been done, repaired will be faster they, said, but my new bracelet ornemented whit a blue silver stone, they said jewelery whit this take time bla bla bla, i said fine will it be ready in 3 weeks or so, they said it's in creation, so i dont know what to think, beside been broke, i dont mind them making me waiting...

People are perhaps wondering why two bracelet, well i got to arms, simple has this, so i guess i will have to wait for this mather, it's ok and im not mad.
_
:angel:

p.s i thank the loyal friends, reader across the globe and continents, distinguished followers , please take care


----------



## Malx

Holmboe, Concerto for Recorder, Strings, Celeste and Vibraphone - Dan Laurin, Anne Bisgaard, Jesper Mikkelsen, Aalborg So, Owain Arwel Hughes.

This is a wonderful piece written with the then young Michala Petri in mind. It displays a certain youthful, jollity at times in the outer movements that i find most appealing. The fact that Alto/Soprano and Sopranino recorders are all used makes it even more interesting.


----------



## Guest

François Couperin Gustav Leonhardt

This a unknown recording for me that I found in this very attractive box (15 CD's Decca Italy)


----------



## deprofundis

Ah.. haha! i finally got the integral of* Ludus Danielis the lithurgic drama* by ensemble estampie 1994, german ensemble, very very good(let's use neologism), i also am listening to* Bartolomeo de Escobedo* : _missa Philipus Rex hispania _ensemble a sei voici(mind blowing) and to think he could had teach Tomasz louis Da Victoria is possible, great cd.

Have a nice day fellows readers :tiphat:


----------



## Eramire156

*Historical Bruckner Recording: Part 2*

*Anton Bruckner *
*Symphony no. 7*









*Oswald Kabasta
Munich Philharmoniker *

recorded September 24-27 1942


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 2* (Claudio Abbado, Berlin Philharmonic)

This is the first of the 2nd symphony that I have found to be truly exceptional. In the 2nd movement, I heard some similarities to the 2nd movement of the 5th.

Now, I just need an Eroica to give me the same magic. I'm trying that one next. Here's hoping!


----------



## Malx

Staying in Scandinavia for now:

Joonas Kokkonen, Symphony No2 - Lahti SO, Osmo Vanska.


----------



## Eramire156

*Sir George and Sir Michael*

*Solti - Tippett*









*Byzantium
Faye Robinson

Symphony no.4*

*Chicago Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## laurie

Starting in on this now ...... _really_ liking it so far! How had I never heard of this composer before?!


----------



## hpowders

laurie said:


> View attachment 98218
> 
> 
> Starting in on this now ...... _really_ liking it so far! How had I never heard of this composer before?!


Perhaps because he is Still obscure? Most of us have taken him for Grant-ed.


----------



## laurie

hpowders said:


> Perhaps because he is Still obscure? Most of us have taken him for Grant-ed.


 oh, hpowders! You Still crack me up, I'll Grant you that!


----------



## premont

Traverso said:


> François Couperin Gustav Leonhardt
> 
> This a unknown recording for me that I found in this very attractive box (15 CD's Decca Italy)


Strange that the cover just says Couperin. In my lens Couperin is first and foremost Louis Couperin.


----------



## Malx

Robert De Visee, Suites de Danse - Pascal Monteilhet (Theorbo).


----------



## pmsummer

CLARINET CONCERTOS - PRELUDES, FUGUE & RIFFS
*John Corigliano, Aaron Copland, Leonard Bernstein*
Richard Stoltzman - clarinet
London Symphony Orchestra
Lawrence Leighton Smith - conductor
_
RCA Victor Red Seal_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, String Quartet No. 6*

If I hadn't first heard the Emerson Quartet, I'd say this was a great recording. But I have. It's good but doesn't beat the Emersons.


----------



## Guest

deleted.....................


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Erwartung*

Janis Martin and Pierre Boulez


----------



## Joe B

This disc has it all going for it. Composed and conducted by a blessed artist, song by a magnificent choir, and music performed by consummate craftspeople. What a treat!


----------



## Guest

Magnificent playing and sound.


----------



## Barbebleu

Der Leiermann - Fischer-Dieskau
Danny Boy - Elisabeth Schwarzkopf 
Amirilli - Gigli
She Moves Through The Fair - Count John McCormack


----------



## Barbebleu

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schoenberg, Erwartung*
> 
> Janis Martin and Pierre Boulez
> 
> View attachment 98221


Oooh, I've got this box too. Fantastic stuff. Boulez knows his Schönberg.


----------



## dillonp2020

Jean Sibelius Violin Concerto performed by Jascha Heifetz, with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra under Fritz Reiner. 200g vinyl repress by Analogue Productions.


----------



## senza sordino

My eighth and final part to the American music listening project

Corigliano Symphony no 2, the Red Violin Suite









George Crumb Vox Balanae, Federico's little Songs for children, an idyll for the misbegotten, echoes of autumn . The Voice of the Whale I first heard while we compiled our Piano Trios list last year, it's really cool. 









Alan Hovhanes Mysterious Mountain symphony no 2, Prayer of St Gregory, Prelude and Quadruple Fugue, and God created great whales, Alleluia and Fugue, Celestial Fantasy









Glass Symphony no 10, John Adams Dharma at Big Sur









Adams Harmonielehre, Short Ride in a fast Machine









My favourite pieces from this part were all by John Adams. And the George Crumb piece Vox Balanae is really good, very interesting.

In summary, my listening project took almost three weeks, I listened to twenty different composers, and a mix of pieces I have heard before and own CDs and pieces I've never heard before. I used Spotify, CDs from the library and CDs I own. It was a very interesting and engaging listening project, I enjoyed my time with these American composers.

My next listening project will be even more ambitious, stay tuned.


----------



## bharbeke

My listening project is definitely more mundane than ambitious, not like senza's. I'm just trying to make it through a batch of Beethoven, Brahms, Haydn, Mahler, and Mozart recommendations that are taking up room in my Spotify albums.

*Beethoven: Symphony Nos. 1, 3, and 4* (Claudio Abbado, Berlin Philharmonic)

The Eroica did not blow me away, but it and No. 4 were still very enjoyable. I think the funeral march is the hardest part to make engaging throughout its length. I also had some neighborly distractions during that movement, so it may not have been a completely fair judging. No. 1 was wonderful. No. 4 has this great introduction to the major moving theme in the 3rd minute of the symphony, and Abbado and the BPO just nailed it.


----------



## Guest

Powerful playing and very good sound.


----------



## Joe B

*Program: *Suite Italienne, Duo Concertant, Divertimento
*Performers:* Cho-Liang Lin (violin), Andre-Michel Schub (piano)
*Composer:* Igor Stravinsky
*Recording:* Recorded at RCA Studio A, New York City
*Format:* CD (DDD--1986)
*Label: *CBS Masterworks


----------



## Pugg

​*Louise Farrenc*: Symphonies Nos. *1* and 3

Radio Philharmonie Hannover des NDR, Johannes Goritzki.

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Pugg

Zemlinsky - The Mermaid

New Zealand Symphony Orchestra, James Judd


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz* : Nuits D'été 
La Captive, Op. 12 / Le Jeune Patre Breton, Op. 13, No. 4 / Zaide, Op. 19, No. 1

Eleanor Steber ‎soprano

Colombia Symphony orchestra Dimitri Mitropoulos.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach/Handel*: Arias

Arleen Auger (soprano)

Mostly Mozart Orchestra, Gerard Schwarz


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel*: Piano Concertos
Gaspard de La Nuit.

Samson François (piano)

Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire, André Cluytens


----------



## MattB

*Rafael Orozco* - _Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No.2; Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
_


----------



## Pugg

​*Rossini*: Demetrio e Polibio

Sofia Mchedlishvili, Victoria Yarovaya, César Arrieta, Luca Dall'Amico

Virtuosi Brunensis, Camerata Bach Choir Poznan, Luciano Acocella


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: String Quintet in C major, D956/ *Beethoven*: Grosse Fuge in B flat major, Op. 133

Hagen Quartett/ Heinrich Schiff (cello)


----------



## Guest

Gustav Leonhardt Cembalo Recital


----------



## eljr

Sistine Chapel Choir / Massimo Palombella
Palestrina

Release Date October 7, 2016
Duration01:00:23
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateApril, 2016 & February, 2016
Recording Location
Vatican, Sistine Chapel


----------



## Judith

bharbeke said:


> My listening project is definitely more mundane than ambitious, not like senza's. I'm just trying to make it through a batch of Beethoven, Brahms, Haydn, Mahler, and Mozart recommendations that are taking up room in my Spotify albums.
> 
> *Beethoven: Symphony Nos. 1, 3, and 4* (Claudio Abbado, Berlin Philharmonic)
> 
> The Eroica did not blow me away, but it and No. 4 were still very enjoyable. I think the funeral march is the hardest part to make engaging throughout its length. I also had some neighborly distractions during that movement, so it may not have been a completely fair judging. No. 1 was wonderful. No. 4 has this great introduction to the major moving theme in the 3rd minute of the symphony, and Abbado and the BPO just nailed it.


The best Eroica I have heard is Philadelphia Orchestra conducted by Riccardo Muti!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi/ Donizetti/ Mascagni/ Ponchielli *; Arias.
Elena Souliotis.


----------



## Merl

Judith said:


> The best Eroica I have heard is Philadelphia Orchestra conducted by Riccardo Muti!


Have a crack at this one, Judith!


----------



## Merl

Lovely account.


----------



## Joe B

Beautifully played by Colin Tilney on a period instrument and impeccably captured by Craig D. Dory.


----------



## Pugg

*Hanson* conducts Hanson

Eastman-Rochester Orchestra, Eastman Rochester School Of Music Chorus, Howard Hanson.


----------



## Joe B

Good selection Pugg...............two of my favorite symphonies (OK, the list of "favorites" is huge, but these are at the top).


----------



## Vasks

*Busoni - Piano Concerto (Hamelin/Hyperion)*


----------



## Joe B

Vasks said:


> *Busoni - Piano Concerto (Hamelin/Hyperion)*


This piece has a fabulous ending!


----------



## Guest

Mahler 6 Karajan


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert*: Trout Quintet
with Cleveland Quartet


----------



## Joe B

*Program:* Sonata's 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 (1st version), 5 (2nd version)
*Performer:* Barbara Nissman
*Composer:* Sergei Prokofiev
*Recording: *Recorded in 1988 at RCA Studio A, New York City (Steinway piano)
*Format:* CD (DDD--1989)
*Label: *Newport Classic


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ronald Stevenson - _Passacaglia on DSCH_ (1960-62).

As the title implies, Shostakovich's famous D/E-flat/C/B motif underpins this epic work of twists and turns, ending with firstly a huge three-section fugue and then variations on the thirteen-note anchor derived from the _DSCH_ theme. Any fans of the large-scale piano works of Busoni, Alkan and possibly Sorabji who happen to be unfamiliar with this one may want to make its acquaintance. Pianist Raymond Clarke's sleevenote is particular informative, analysing each of the work's 32 sections in turn.


----------



## Vronsky

Robert Schumann: Kreisleriana, Op. 16, Symphonic Etudes, Op. 13 & Toccata, Op. 7
Nelson Goerner


----------



## Pugg

*Puccini*: Le Villi

Leo Nucci (Guglielmo Wulf), Renata Scotto (Anna), Plácido Domingo (Roberto)

National Philharmonic Orchestra, Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Lorin Maazel.


----------



## Malx

Bartok, String Quartet No5 - Belcea Quartet.


----------



## starthrower

Dramatic and dynamic orchestral music . It's a shame more of Searle's music
hasn't been recorded.


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

12 Menuets for Orchestra, WoO.7
Friedemann Bätzel: Kammerorchester der Staatskapelle Weimar

Continuing to load this box set into my iTunes library, sampling some of the music along the way. This particular music is something I'm not at all familiar with, very light and enjoyable for a cold Saturday morning.


----------



## pmsummer

SONGS OF MYSELF
*Oswald von Wolkenstein*
Andreas Scholl - counter tenor
Shield of Harmony - ensemble
Crawford Young - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Judith

Merl said:


> Have a crack at this one, Judith!


Watched him conduct Mahlers 7th symphony on U Tube recently. He was amazing!


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Carl Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1 in G Minor, Op. 13 -- The Danish String Quartet

Dacapo CD box set 8 206003 (6 discs). Recorded in the Danish Radio Concert Hall on 27-31 July, 11-13 and 19-20 August 2006.

The discussion on Scandinavian masters led me to select this piece from Nielsen.


----------



## pmsummer

SALUTARE
*Improvisation on Liturgical Music of the Middle Ages*
Ensemble Nu:n
_
Edition Raumklang_


----------



## ldiat




----------



## starthrower

From the Erato Boulez box.


----------



## Flavius

Tveitt: Concertos for Hardanger Fiddle; Nykken, sym. painting. Bergset, Stavanger Sym. Orch./ Ruud (BIS)


----------



## Malx

An old school Beethoven Seventh from the Berlin PO conducted by Joseph Keilberth.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphonies Nos. 3 and 5*

Beecham conducts these symphonies in the way I like to hear them.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Seven Last Words*

I prefer the Lindsay Quartet on this one for its passion, but this one is lovely as it is.


----------



## Eramire156

*Entartete Musik*

*Erwin Schuloff
Symphonie no. 2*

*Pavel Haas
Studie fur Streichorchester*

*Gideon Klein
Partita fur Streicher*

*Viktor Ullmann
Symphonie no. 2*









*Gerd Albrecht
Tschechische Philharmonie *


----------



## Granate

*R. Strauss Challenge - Eine Alpensinfonie, Op.64 - I*










R. Strauss
_*Eine Alpensinfonie, Op.64*_
Staatskapelle Dresden
*Karl Böhm
Deutsche Grammophon (1958/1999 Remastered Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Eine Alpensinfonie, Op.64*_
Scottish National Orchestra
*Neeme Järvi
Chandos (1987)*









R. Strauss
_*Eine Alpensinfonie, Op.64*_
Sinfonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
*Georg Solti
Decca (1979/1994 Reissue Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Eine Alpensinfonie, Op.64*_
Sinfonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
*Lorin Maazel
Sony Classical (1999)*









R. Strauss
_*Eine Alpensinfonie, Op.64*_
Cleveland Orchestra
*Vladimir Ashkenazy
Decca (1989)*


----------



## Granate

*R. Strauss Challenge - Eine Alpensinfonie, Op.64 - II*










R. Strauss
_*Eine Alpensinfonie, Op.64*_
San Francisco Symphony Orchestra
*Herbert Blomstedt
Decca (1988)*









R. Strauss
_*Eine Alpensinfonie, Op.64*_
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Zubin Mehta
Sony Classical (1989/2013 Remastered Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Eine Alpensinfonie, Op.64*_
Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam
*Bernard Haitink
Philips (1986)*









R. Strauss
_*Eine Alpensinfonie, Op.64*_
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Christian Thielemann
Deutsche Grammophon (2001)*









R. Strauss
_*Eine Alpensinfonie, Op.64*_ Live recording
Staatskapelle Dresden
*Giuseppe Sinopoli
Deutsche Grammophon (1994)*


----------



## Granate

*R. Strauss Challenge - Eine Alpensinfonie, Op.64 - III*










R. Strauss
_*Eine Alpensinfonie, Op.64*_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
*Daniel Barenboim
Warner Classics (1993)*









R. Strauss
_*Eine Alpensinfonie, Op.64*_
Wiener Philharmoniker
*André Previn
Telarc (1990)*









R. Strauss
_*Eine Alpensinfonie, Op.64*_
Staatskapelle Dresden
*Rudolf Kempe
Warner Classics (1971/1999 Reissue Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Eine Alpensinfonie, Op.64*_
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Herbert von Karajan
Deutsche Grammophon (1981)*

The second-to-last and "longest" tone poem sounds like a small Mahler symphony. Thus, I look for a very good sound that covers essentially the double basses and strings. The Wiener Philharmoniker was surprisingly effective in this task. However, none of these recordings can be considered a "winner". I find all of them pretty similar and they all offer a particular vision about the tone poem.

*5th. Solti WPO*
_The one to get for Decca sound. Special effects and a wide range of tones._

*4th. Kempe SKD*
_In the line of his other recordings, the strings are the key. The brass is polished and balanced. But just one of the many best._

*3rd. Karajan BPO*
_The last of Karajan Strauss recordings which achieves lush in the strings and mild brass. The overall version is more romantic than Mahlerian but lacks the punch of other conductors in this top._

*2nd. Previn WPO*
_One of the most coherent digital recordings in the market. Previn rises with the Wiener Philharmoniker and achieve a delicate string sound, helped by the balanced brass. The sound effects are ok, but it's less bumpy than the Solti analogue._

*1st. Thielemann WPO*
_It improves the Previn and Solti efforts with the same orchestra thanks to the "mature" but efficient conducting by a "young" Thielemann. The strings are prominent and the double basses are more audible than in other versions._


----------



## Malx

Berlioz, Les Nuits d'ete - Susan Graham, Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, John Nelson.


----------



## Flavius

Tveitt: Songs. Vollestad, Hjelset (Simax)


----------



## Guest

Dowland Nigel North


----------



## Barbebleu

Traverso said:


> Dowland Nigel North


North is a lovely interpreter of Dowland.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Prokofiev, Cello Concerto*

Rostropovich with Kurt Sanderling conducting from a 1954 recording.


----------



## Guest

Barbebleu said:


> North is a lovely interpreter of Dowland.


He sure is,I wanted to listen to tranquil music and my first thought was to listen to O'Dette but I did choose Nigel North.


----------



## Malx

Prompted by Becca on the Scandinavian masters thread:

Knudage Riisager, Divertimento op9 & Music for Wind Quintet.

Truth be told I hadn't listened to this for years, it is fairly light accessible Neo-Classical fare - but very nice to hear after such a long time.


----------



## Merl

Jurowski day here......


----------



## Eramire156

*Lutoslawski's present to Chicago: A Symphony 11 Years in the Making.*

So read the headline in the article in Chicago Tribune prior to the first performance by the CSO under Solti, of Witold Lutoslawski's 3rd Symphony. I love finding items tipped into books, CDs and LPs.









*Chicago Symphony Orchestra 
Daniel Barenboim*​
https://csoarchives.wordpress.com/2012/01/30/solti-91-lutoslawskis-symphony-no-3/


----------



## Flavius

Larsson; Rosenberg: God in Disguise; Holy Night. Soloists, Amadei Chamber Choir, Swedish Chamber Orch./ Sundkvist (Marco Polo)


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Very intense--great sound.










Lovely all around.










Excellent sound, especially the bass register, but tepid playing.


----------



## Joe B

*Program:* (see above)
*Performer: *Ute Lemper
*Composer:* Kurt Weill
*Recording:* Recorded August 1988 at RIAS Studio #7, Berlin
*Format:* CD (DDD--1988)
*Label:* London/RIAS Berlin


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Ludwig van Beethoven: 12 German Dances, WoO 8 -- Helmut Koch: Berlin Chamber Orchestra

Continuing to explore this Beethoven mega-box. This is very enjoyable music, I can see the dukes and duchesses dancing around the floor of the Kings court . . .


----------



## Joe B

*Program: *"Now sleeps the crimson petal", "Lady, when I behold the roses sprouting", "Upon a bank with roses", "A Spotless Rose", "She walks in beauty", "O vos omnes", "Sabat mater", "Salvator mundi: Greater Love", "Locus iste", "Ave Maria", "Ubi caritas"
*Performers:* Tenebrae, Grace Davidson (soprano), Thomas Fetherstonhaugh (treble), Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
*Conductor: *Nigel Short
*Composer:* Paul Mealor
*Recording: *Recorded July 11-14, 2011 at St. Jude-on-the Hill Church, Hampstead Garden Suburb, London
*Format:* CD (DDD--2011)
*Label:* Decca

If you listen to choral music and you don't have this disc in your collection, you're love of music requires you to get it. Paul Mealor's music is nothing short of ethereal. Tenebrae's performance is flawless. And, Neil Hutchinson (engineer) captured it all perfectly.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable*

I thought I would go Scandinavian tonight, it has been raining all day, a perfect day to listen to music.


----------



## Pugg

*Haydn*: Symphony in B-flat major, Hob. I:98 • Symphony in E-flat major, Hob. I:99


----------



## Pugg

_Ransom Wilson_ plays Baroque Concertos for flute.

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

*von Weber*: Sonats for flute and piano.
Emmanuel Pahud/ ERic Le Sage


----------



## Pugg

​
*Kalliwoda*: Violin Concertinos & Overtures

Ariadne Daskalakis (violin)

Kölner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verhulst*: Mass Op. 20

Nienke Oostenrijk (soprano), Margriet van Reisen (contralto), Marcel Reijans (tenor), Hubert Claessens (bass)

Netherlands Concert Choir, Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Matthias Bamert.


----------



## Malx

Now further into the Schumann bargain box, this morning it is Davidbundlertanze Op6.









Karl Aage Rasmussen - Italienesk Koncert(1981) - Capricorn.
This is a chamber piece scored for the unusual combination of - Flute, Clarinet, Violin, Cello, Guitar, Piano & Percussion.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Britten*: Billy Budd

Philip Langridge (Vere), Simon Keenlyside (Billy), John Tomlinson (Claggart), Alan Opie (Mr Redburn), Matthew Best (Mr Flint), Alan Ewing (Mr Ratcliffe), Francis Egerton (Red Whiskers), Quentin Hayes (Donald), Clive Bayley (Dansker), Mark Padmore (Novice), Roderick Williams (Novice's Friend/Arthur Jones), Richard Coxon (Squeak), Daniel Norman (Maintop)

London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Tiffin Boys' Choir, Richard Hickox


----------



## Judith

Malx said:


> Now further into the Schumann bargain box, this morning it is Davidbundlertanze Op6.
> 
> View attachment 98256
> 
> 
> Karl Aage Rasmussen - Italienesk Koncert(1981) - Capricorn.
> This is a chamber piece scored for the unusual combination of - Flute, Clarinet, Violin, Cello, Guitar, Piano & Percussion.
> 
> View attachment 98257


Just bought the Schumann recently. Was a real bargain!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Khachaturian* Symphony Nr.2
3 concert arias
Julia Bauer, Robert-Schumann-Philharmonie, Frank Beermann.


----------



## Malx

Judith - I don't know if you have had a chance to sample the set yet but so far it may well be one of the biggest bargains I have had the luck to acquire.

Now on the player:

Yuri Bashmet with the LSO conducted by Mstislav Rostropovich - Schnittke Viola Concerto.
(another temptingly priced box).


----------



## Joe B

*Program: *"Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", "Komm, Jesu, komm", "Der Geist hilft unsrer Schwachheit auf", Jesu, meine Freude", "Furchte dich nicht"
*Performers:* Kammerchor Stuttgart, Barockorchester Stuttgart
*Conductor:* Frieder Bernius
*Composer:* Johann Sebastian Bach
*Recording: *Recorded 10/89 at the Evangelische Kirche in Gonningen, DE
*Format:* CD (DDD--1990)
*Label:* SONY Classical


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizet*: Carmen Suite / L'Arlesienne Suite No. 1/ Symphony in C

Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra/ Jesus Lopez-Cobos


----------



## Joe B

*Program: *"Passion and Resurrection", "Evening", "Night Prayer", "A drop in the ocean", "Legend of the walled-in-woman", "Long Road"
*Performers:* Polyphony, Carolyn Sampson (soprano), Britten Sinfonia
*Conductor:* Stephen Layton
*Composer:* Eriks Esenvalds
*Recording:* Recorded 4/10, 4/12, & 4/13/2010 in All Hallows, Gospel Oak, London
*Format:* CD (DDD--3/8/11)
*Label:* Hyperion


----------



## Taggart

disc 2 - acts 3 - 5

Blandly elegant.


----------



## Pugg

​*
Dvorák*: Cello Concerto/ *Bruch*: Kol Nidrei / *Tchaikovsky* : Rococo Variations

Janos Starker (cello)

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati


----------



## Vasks

_Earnest listening to Ernest on vinyl_

*Bloch - Schelomo (Starker/London)
Bloch - Suite Symphonique (Avshalomov/CRI)*


----------



## Guest

Shostakovich 24 preludes & fugues,Op 87 Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cherubini*: Cantatas.
Maïlys de Villoutreys, Ursula Eittinger & Andreas Karasiak

Kölner Academie, Michael Alexander Willens.

Wonderful Sunday afternoon music.


----------



## Joe B

*Program:* Quatre Pieces Pour Orchestre, Deux Portraits Pour Violon Et Orchestre, Deux Images Pour Orchestre
*Performers:* Rotterdams Philharmonisch Orchest, Pierre Amoyal (violin)
*Conductor:* James Conlon
*Composer:* Bela Bartok
*Recording:* Recorded 10/1988 at De Doelen, Rotterdam
*Format:* CD (DDD--1991)
*Label:* Erato


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable*

*Moises Vainberg
Symphony no. 7, Op. 81*

*Boris Tchaikovsky 
Chamber Symphony *









*Rudolf Barshai
Moscow Chamer Orchestra*


----------



## Judith

Malx said:


> Judith - I don't know if you have had a chance to sample the set yet but so far it may well be one of the biggest bargains I have had the luck to acquire.
> 
> Now on the player:
> 
> Yuri Bashmet with the LSO conducted by Mstislav Rostropovich - Schnittke Viola Concerto.
> (another temptingly priced box).
> 
> View attachment 98258


Not had chance yet but looking forward to starting it!!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gretry*: L'Épreuve Villageoise

Sophie Junker (Denise), Talise Trevigne (Madame Hubert), Francisco Fernández-Rueda (André), Thomas Dolié (La France)

Opera Lafayette, Ryan Brown.


----------



## jim prideaux

courtesy of a considerate and generous fellow member of TC I have been able to listen this afternoon to Beethoven's 2nd and 5th Symphonies from the recent BPO/Rattle cycle.....as impressive as one might expect!!!!


----------



## Robert Gamble

Sunday Mozart...


----------



## senza sordino

My next listening project begins here, and its ambitious. British music through the ages. I'm an expat, living across the pond in one of the colonies, and have done so for more than forty years, but while you can take the boy out of England you can't take England out of the boy.

Under the Greenwood Tree, from Spotify. Music of the legend of Robin Hood. Some songs and some instrumental music here. It's a charming album first brought to my attention by another esteemed member here pmsummer. The words are from the fifteenth century and music from the sixteenth and seventeenth centuries. 









Elizabethan Consort music, a cd from the library. A nice start to the morning. 









Dowland lute music, a cd from the library. Nice music, but his shifting position and the scrape you hear I find to be a bit distracting. 









And now a big jump forward in time. 
Howard Ferguson Violin Sonata no 2, Britten Suite for violin and piano, Walton Violin Sonata. I had never heard of Howard Ferguson, what a wonderful piece of music. He was a fellow student of Gerald Finzi. Lovely album.









Michael Tippett Triple Concerto and Concerto for orchestra, on Spotify. I don't know much about his music, but what I hear I generally like. Through this listening project I will hear a lot more. Did you know Tippett served a couple of months in Wormwood Scrubs (jail) for not serving in WWII. He was a pacifist. I enjoyed listening to this album. 









My British music listening project could take a much as a month, I've penciled in all of the pieces and albums I want to hear, from my own collection, from Spotify and the library. Stay tuned for more.


----------



## Joe B

*Program: *Sonata's 6, 7 ,8
*Performer:* Barbara Nissman
*Composer:* Sergei Prokofiev
*Recording:* Recorded 1988 at RCA Studio A, New York City on a Steinway piano
*Format:* CD (DDD-1989)
*Label: *Newport Classic


----------



## Balthazar

*Rachmaninov ~ Moments musicaux, Op. 16*

Boris Giltburg at the piano.


----------



## Malx

Karol Szymanowski, Violin Concertos No1 & 2 - Frank Peter Zimmermann, Warsaw PO, Antoni Wit.


----------



## Malx

Joe B said:


> *Program: *Sonata's 6, 7 ,8
> *Performer:* Barbara Nissman
> *Composer:* Sergei Prokofiev
> *Recording:* Recorded 1988 at RCA Studio A, New York City on a Steinway piano
> *Format:* CD (DDD-1989)
> *Label: *Newport Classic


Hi Joe, 
I have a disc of Barbara Nissman playing Bartok and I find it quite impressive, how is she playing Prokofiev?


----------



## Joe B

Malx said:


> Hi Joe,
> I have a disc of Barbara Nissman playing Bartok and I find it quite impressive, how is she playing Prokofiev?


Quite excellent. The pieces demand/require animated playing, and she definitely has command of that Steinway. It's pretty obvious why Eugene Ormandy launched her career after seeing her perform in college.


----------



## Judith

Balthazar said:


> *Rachmaninov ~ Moments musicaux, Op. 16*
> 
> Boris Giltburg at the piano.


Saw him live a year and a half ago with the RLPO. Was impressed. Met him afterwards and was really nice!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Joe B

*Program: *Pieces de Clavecin, Nouvelles Suites de Pieces de Clavecin, etc.
*Performer:* Christophe Rousset
*Composer: *Jean-Philippe Rameau
*Recording:* Recorded 6/89 at the Church of Saint-Hippolyte, Castres, France
*Format: *2 CD (DDD-1991)
*Label:* Editions de L'Oiseau-Lyre


----------



## geralmar

Dvorak, Symphony #9; James Laughran, London Philharmonic (From Collins Classics, 1989).
Mendelssohn, Symphony #4; Antonio Pedrotti, Czech Philharmonic (Supraphon, 1951, mono).

No; I don't understand the CD cover.


----------



## Malx

A classic of the gramophone??

Cantaloube, Songs of the Auvergne - Netania Davrath.


----------



## dillonp2020

The Royal Ballet Gala Performances, with Ernest Ansermet conducting the Orchestra of The Royal Opera House.	
The Nutcracker Suite
Composed By - Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky
A1	March	
A2	Dance Of The Sugar Plum Fairy	
A3	Arabian Dance	
A4	Chinese Dance	
A5	Dance Of The Toy Flutes	
A6	Waltz Of The Flowers	
La Boutique Fantasque
Arranged By - Ottorino Respighi
Composed By - Gioacchino Rossini
A7	Tarantella	
A8	Andante Mosso	
A9	Can Can	
Coppélia
Composed By - Léo Delibes
B1	Act 1: Introduction And Mazurka	
B2	Introduction And Waltz	
B3	Czárdás	
B4	Act 2: Valse De La Poupee	
Giselle
Composed By - Adolphe C. Adam
B5	Act 1: Introduction And Waltz	
B6	Act 2: Pas De Deux And Variation


----------



## Guest

Rameau for me too...



















When I listen to Schuberts piano works I think,this is the music closest to my heart.When I hear Bach I think the same and now Rameau on the cembalo,I feel so privaliged to listen to so many treasures.
I always sing with an inner voice when I hear the Cembalo.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## dillonp2020

Shostakovich Symphony no.5 op.47 performed by the Minneapolis Symphony under Stanislaw Skrowaczewski


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Rondo for piano and orchestra in D Major, K. 382 -- Mitsuko Uchida, piano; Jeffrey Tate conducting the English Chamber Orchestra

Philips (Decca) Box Set 475 7306. Recorded at St. John's Smith Square, London, UK, February 1990.

Noticing quite a few piano pieces today on the forum, I decided to join in and thus selected some music from this Mozart collection. This Rondo is very nice; according to wikipedia it was composed when Mozart was 18, consists of a set of concert variations and was intended to be a substitute finale for his 5th Piano Concerto. Delightful.


----------



## dillonp2020

Wanda Landowska performing
Dances of Ancient Poland
A1	Polonaise In A Minor
Composed By - Oginski*
5:15
A2	Gagliarda
Composed By - Polonais*
2:30
A3	Bourée D'Auvergne
Composed By - Landowska*
2:50
A4	Chorea Polonica
Composed By - Cato*
2:09
A5	Polonaise In G
Composed By - Oginski*
Transcription By - Wanda Landowska
2:16
B1	Air Grave Pour Deux Polonais
Composed By - Rameau*
3:00
B2	Air Dans Le Goût Polonais
Composed By - Couperin*
1:45
Three Polish Dances Of The 17th Century
Transcription By - Wanda Landowska
(4:05)
B3a	No. 1
Composed By - Polonais*
B3b	Nos. 2 And 3
Composed By - Anonymous
B4	The Hop (Wedding Folk Song)
Composed By - Landowska*
3:37
B5	Mazurka In C, Op. 56, No. 2
Composed By - Chopin*


----------



## Granate

*R. Strauss Challenge - Metamorphosen - I*










R. Strauss
_*Metamorphosen, study for 23 solo strings*_
San Francisco Symphony Orchestra
*Herbert Blomstedt
Decca (1992)*









R. Strauss
_*Metamorphosen, study for 23 solo strings*_
Wiener Philharmoniker
*André Previn
Philips (1986)*









R. Strauss
_*Metamorphosen, study for 23 solo strings*_
Staatskapelle Dresden
*Giuseppe Sinopoli
Deutsche Grammophon (1996)*









R. Strauss
_*Metamorphosen, study for 23 solo strings*_
Staatskapelle Weimar
*Antoni Wit
Naxos (2007)*


----------



## Granate

*R. Strauss Challenge - Metamorphosen - II*










R. Strauss
_*Metamorphosen, study for 23 solo strings*_
Philharmonia Orchestra
*Otto Klemperer
Warner Classics (1962/2013 Reissue Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Metamorphosen, study for 23 solo strings*_
New Philharmonia Orchestra
*John Barbirolli
Warner Classics (1967/1998 Remastered Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Metamorphosen, study for 23 solo strings*_
Staatskapelle Dresden
*Rudolf Kempe
Warner Classics (1973/1999 Remastered Edition)*


----------



## Granate

*R. Strauss Challenge - Metamorphosen - III*










R. Strauss
_*Metamorphosen, study for 23 solo strings*_
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Herbert von Karajan
Deutsche Grammophon (1969/1997 Remastered Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Metamorphosen, study for 23 solo strings*_
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Herbert von Karajan
Deutsche Grammophon (1981)*









R. Strauss
_*Metamorphosen, study for 23 solo strings*_
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Herbert von Karajan
Warner Classics (1947/2014 Remastered Edition)*

This turns out as my favourite R. Strauss tone poem, only for strings and reaching an apex of degradation and sadness that moves me. There are several ways to get it. And before the top, I just have to say that *Klemperer Philharmonia* is good but the strings are too screechy and harsh, no matter the slow tempi.

*5th. Wit SKB*
_Good miking and powerful in the strings. It's main distinction is the "chameristic" style._

*4th. Karajan BPO 69*
_Lush and precision in the strings and successfully emotional._

*3rd. Previn WPO Winner*
_This is what Reiner could have gotten if he conducted the poem with the Wiener Philharmoniker. It's not devastating at all, but full of "ambivalent" energy, like their Tod und Verklärung._

*2nd. Kempe SKD Winner*
_Without the brass, the Staatskapelle Dresden works as a fantastic string ensemble and colour the Metamorphosen with detail. The most refined I could find._

*1st. Barbirolli NPO The ruler*
_The first Metamorphosen that got my attention (first was Karajan 69, like two years ago) because of its devastation feeling. A gut-wrenching version that was recorded along the Mahler Tragic Symphony and never ceases to amaze me. The dynamics give presence to solo violins in certain sections._


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Trio sonatas by Gluck here!


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 22 in E Flat Major, K. 482 -- Mitsuko Uchida, piano; Jeffrey Tate conducting the English Chamber Orchestra

Philips (Decca) Box Set 475 7306. Recorded at St. John's Smith Square, London, UK, July 1986.

Continuing with Uchida and Tate performing Mozart's music.


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Cantata BWV 96, 18th Sunday after Trinity. Mathis, Schmidt, Schreier, Fischer-Dieskau, Munich Bach Choir & Orch./ Richter (Archiv)


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Cassation in G Major, K. 63 "Finalmusik" - II. Allegro
Jean-François Paillard: Orchestre de Chambre Jean-François Paillard

Erato CD ECD 88101. Recorded January 1984 at Eglise Notre-Dame du Liban, Paris

This is really delightful music. I was first introduced to Mozart's Cassations when I was first beginning my classical library by a review of a different performance of this music, by Sándor Végh conducting the Camerata Academica Salzburg on Capriccio CD. Later on I added this recording and I enjoy both very much.


----------



## Malx

The day ends with some Chopin Polonaises delivered with gusto where required by Alexander Brailowsky.


----------



## dillonp2020

Leonid Kogan, Mstislav Rostropovich, and Emil Gilels performing the Tchaikovsky Piano Trio op 50.


----------



## pmsummer

HIS MAJESTY'S HARPER
_Airs & Dances, Fancies & Farewells, from the Royal Courts of 17th-century England_
*John Dowland, William Byrd, Cormack MacDermott, Jean le Flelle*
Andrew Lawrence-King - baroque harps
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Joe B

*Program:* Praeludium and Allegro (in the Style of Gaetano Pugnani), Allegretto (in the Style of Luigi Boccherini), Tempo di Minuetto (in the Style of Gaetano Pugnani), Sicilienne and Rigaudon (in the Style of Francois Francoeur), Rondino on a Theme by Beethoven, Caprice Viennois, La Gitana (Arabo-Spanish Gypsy Song of the 18th Century), Gypsy Caprice, Recitativo and Scherzo-Caprice (for unaccompanied violin), Tambourin Chinois, Toy Soldiers" March, Aucassin et Nicolette (Medieval Canzonetta), Sincope, Liebesfreud, Liebesleid, Schon Rosmarin
*Performers:* Julia Krasko (violin), Olga Kondratieva (piano)
*Composer:* Fritz Kreisler
*Recording:* Recorded 6/10/99-6/15/99 in the Great Hall of the Tchaikovsky Conservatory, Moscow
*Format: *CD (DDD-1999)
*Label: *Delos

Julia Krasko is a virtuoso whose playing is only topped by her lyricism. This is great violin music.


----------



## Guest

Op.26 today.


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Serenade #3 In D, K 185, "Antretter" -- Neville Marriner conducting the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields


----------



## tortkis

Langgaard: String Quartets, Vol. 2 - Nightingale String Quartet (Dacapo)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 3 in E Flat Major Op. 55 "Eroica": Pierre Monteux, The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra:


----------



## dillonp2020

Festival with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra conducted by Fritz Reiner performing
Colas Breugnon, Op. 24: Overture
Composed By - Kabalevsky*
A2	Marche Slave
Composed By - Tchaikovsky*
A3	Prince Igor: Act Ill: Polovski March
Composed By - Borodin*
B1	A Night On Bare Mountain
Composed By - Moussorgsky*
B2	Marche Miniature (From Suite No. 1 In D Minor, Op. 43)
Composed By - Tchaikovsky*
B3	Russlan And Ludmilla: Overture
Composed By - Glinka*


----------



## Joe B

*Program:* (see above)
*Performers:* Custer LaRue with the Baltimore Consort
*Composers:* various....traditional ballads and songs of England, Scotland & America
*Recording:* Recorded 5/92 at the Troy Savings Bank Music Hall, Troy, NY
*Format:* CD (DDD-8/2/93)
*Label: *Dorian


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: Symphonies 25*29*30

Scottish Chamber Orchestra , Charles Mackerras.


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich Symphony No. 7, "Leningrad," Leonard Bernstein, Chicago Symphony Orchestra. Best I've ever heard.


----------



## Pugg

Malx said:


> A classic of the gramophone??
> 
> Cantaloube, Songs of the Auvergne - Netania Davrath.
> 
> View attachment 98269


_Yes, yes, yes_, the best one around. 
( Dame Kiri comes second )


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Egmont.
Pilar Lorengar/ George Szell.


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler:* Symphony no 8

Concertgebouw orchestra/ Bernard Haitink

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

*Jonas Kaufmann:The Puccini Album *

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Kristine Opolais (soprano)

Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano


----------



## Pugg

​
*Giordano*: Fedora/ * Zandonai*: Francesca da Rimini (highlights)

_Magda Olivero_, Mario del Monaco, Tito Gobbi & Leonardo Monreale

Monte Carlo National Opera Orchestra, Lamberto Gardelli and Nicola Rescigno

Recorded: Salle Alcazar, Monte Carlo, April/May 1969


----------



## Merl

A very old one.....I found this LP in a box of rock albums I bought years ago. Played it and loved it. Now replaced digitally.


----------



## Guest

I just *ADORE this*; adore, I say: and the singer is pretty wonderful too!


----------



## eljr

Gounod: Ave Maria
Ingrid Kertesi (soprano), Christine Brewer (soprano), Paul Jacobs (organ), Nora Shulman (flute), Judy Loman (harp), Richard May (cello)
Camerata Budapest, MDR Rundfunkchor, MDR Sinfonieorchester, Finnish National Opera Chorus, Eric Ericson Chamber Choir, Exultate Singers, Ile de France Vittoria

Release Date:
14th Oct 2016
Genre:
Classical
Length:
56 minutes


----------



## Merl

Right, time to give the Bruno Weil / Tafelmusik Beethoven cycle a go (I'll even listen to the 1st symphony, realdealblues). I've been told this is a rather good set so I'll start where I always start with a new LvB cycle and hit the 7th, 4th and 9th. This Beethoventhon may take some time. If I'm not back by tomorrow tell Mrs Merl to put my tea in the oven. Oh, hang on, I'm making tea tonight!


----------



## eljr

Altius Quartet
Shostakovich: String Quartets 7, 8 & 9

Release Date 2017
Duration58:49
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording DateOctober 31, 2016 - November 3, 2016
Recording Location
Broomfield Auditorium in Broomfield Co.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Double Concerto & Academic Festival Overture

Gidon Kremer (violin), Mischa Maisky (cello)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Muse Wanderer

I just listened to a favourite recording of mine, Beethoven's 'Missa Solemnis' conducted by Otto Klemperer with the New Philarmonic Orchestra (EMI, 1965).










Here I am reeling from the ecstatic experience that Klemperer manages to render. This seminal Beethoven work may well be his greatest. He spent four agonising years working on it, polishing it further and further, spending sleepless nights on intricate details. Beethoven's majestic fugues at the end of the Gloria and Credo are a tapestry of genius of equal intensity to Bach's contrapuntal writing but with a modern spiritual touch. The choral writing is shouty as ever, as if Beethoven is expecting your full and undivided attention. Beethoven aimed to achieve spiritual enlightenment from a humanistic and natural perspective rather than through dogmatic church teachings. This is so evident in this Missa that is an embodiment of human endeavour and struggle for knowledge and spiritual fulfilment.

Klemperer's attention to detail and overall structural integrity of this piece shows his meandering study of the work's vision. After intricate fugal and wonderful music of the Kyrie, Gloria and Credo, in comes one of the most beautiful solo violin pieces in the Benedictus, whereby the violin dances around the voices with the flute. It feels as if the gates of heaven open to the listener encompassing his soul for eternity.

The Agnus Dei lingers in melancholy with the repeated 'miserere' that hypnotises the listener. Bach's finale in his Mass in B minor is a platonic idealistic peaceful ending. In contrast, Beethoven's Dona Nobis Pacem with its words of peace to all humanity concludes this magnificent work with a touch of agitation with march-like trumpets and warring timpani. This agitation in the ending finally ends in a satisfying but short cadenza. The lingering feeling of the finale mirrors Beethoven's own experience of the Napoleonic wars whereby for humanity to achieve lasting peace, the trumpets and timpani of war need to be suppressed and controlled with enlightened modern thinking and philosophy. 

Beethoven's Missa Solemnis is a treasure to behold for life.

Beethoven's own words inscribed in the original manuscript hold true...

"From the heart - may it return to the heart!"


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart* : Jeunehomme / *Mozart*: Ch'io mi scordi di te?... Non temer, amato bene, K505 Haydn: Piano Concerto in D Major, Hob XVIII

_Alexandre Tharaud _(piano), _Joyce DiDonato_ (mezzo-soprano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie

DiDonato at the peak of her form in Mozart's great K505 concert aria. Her impeccable intonation no matter how decorative the passagework, her effortless agility in all registers and her genius... -


----------



## Merl

Merl said:


> Right, time to give the Bruno Weil / Tafelmusik Beethoven cycle a go ........


Well the 4th was divine and the 7th was absolutely superb (only Dudamel, recently, has whipped up a frenzy like Weil does for the 7th's finale but Dudamel doesnt have the Tafelmusik's clarity and balance). Superb recording, lovely blend of orchestra and some incredible playing (especially from the violins). Things are going great. Next up Symphony 9. A tricky one for HIP recordings. Let's see if they have the power to pull it off. There was certainly no lack of power in that 7th!


----------



## Pugg

*Bernhard Molique* - String Quartets Volume 2

OP.18 & 28

Mannheimer Streichquartett.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn:* Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56 'Scottish'/ Symphony No. 4 in A major, Op. 90 'Italian'

Freiburger Barockorchester, Pablo Heras-Casado


----------



## Merl

Merl said:


> Well the 4th was divine and the 7th was absolutely superb........Next up Symphony 9. A tricky one for HIP recordings. Let's see if they have the power to pull it off. There was certainly no lack of power in that 7th!












Well the 9th didn't disappoint either. For such small forces there was no lack in clout apart from at the very start of the first movement but that was made up for with some beautiful playing. Not an account that I would play often but I still thoroughly enjoyed it in the same way I enjoyed Immerseel's recording of the Ninth. Great detail and a lovely 2nd movement, at just the right pace. However, things have taken a downward spiral with a bland, insipid reading of the Pastoral. It was so boring that I ended up skipping through most movements as each was as equally dull as the previous one. The 5th started off in turgid form too, with a massively underpowered 1st movement. Things only got moving in the final movement but by then it was too late. What a shame! Oh well, let's see what Weil and Co. do with the Eroica.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti*: Ugo Conte di Parigi

Janet Price (Bianca), Yvonne Kenny (Adelia), Della Jones (Luigi), Maurice Arthur (Ugo), Eiddwen Harrhy (Emma), Christian du Plessis (Folco)

New Philharmonia Orchestra, Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, Alun Francis, conducting.


----------



## chill782002

Kindly transferred for me from vinyl by a friend of mine. The first recording of the symphony made in December 1935, only a month after the live premiere of the full symphony by the same conductor and orchestra. Sound is as would be expected for a recording from the 1930s but the performance is outstanding.


----------



## Granate

*R. Strauss Challenge - Vier letzte lieder - I*










R. Strauss
_*Vier letzte lieder*_
*Lisa della Casa*
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Karl Böhm
Decca (1953/2000 Remastered Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Vier letzte lieder*_
*Felicity Lott*
Scottish National Orchestra
*Neeme Järvi
Chandos (1987)*









R. Strauss
_*Vier letzte lieder*_
*Dorothea Röschmann*
Rotterdams Philharmonisch
*Yannick Nézet-Séguin
BIS (2011)*









R. Strauss
_*Vier letzte lieder*_
*Arleen Augér*
Wiener Philharmoniker
*André Previn
Telarc (1989)*









R. Strauss
_*Vier letzte lieder*_
*Lucia Popp*
London Symphony Orchestra
*Michael Tilson Thomas
Sony Classical (1993)*


----------



## Granate

*R. Strauss Challenge - Vier letzte lieder - II*










R. Strauss
_*Vier letzte lieder*_
*Kiri Te Kanawa*
London Symphony Orchestra
*Andrew Davis
Sony Classical (1979)*









R. Strauss
_*Vier letzte lieder*_
*Kiri Te Kanawa*
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Georg Solti
Decca (1991)*









R. Strauss
_*Vier letzte lieder*_
*Anna Netrebko*
Staatskapelle Berlin
*Daniel Barenboim
Deutsche Grammophon (2014)*









R. Strauss
_*Vier letzte lieder*_
*Cheryl Studer*
Staatskapelle Dresden
*Giuseppe Sinopoli
Deutsche Grammophon (1994)*









R. Strauss
_*Vier letzte lieder*_
*Renée Fleming*
Münchner Philharmoniker
*Christian Thielemann
Decca (2009)*


----------



## Granate

*R. Strauss Challenge - Vier letzte lieder - III*










R. Strauss
_*Vier letzte lieder*_
*Elisabeth Schwarzkopf*
Radio-Sinfonie-Orchester Berlin
*George Szell
Warner Classics (1966/1997 Remastered Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Vier letzte lieder*_
*Jessye Norman*
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
*Kurt Masur
Philips (1975/2000 Remastered Edition)*









R. Strauss
_*Vier letzte lieder*_
*Gundula Janowitz*
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Herbert von Karajan
Deutsche Grammophon (1973/1995 Remastered Edition)*

This last set of songs puts an end to the R. Strauss challenge. The voices are the key during these 20 minutes and to your amusement, I must say that I struggled listening to *Barenboim/Netrebko.* I didn't really enjoy *Thielemann/Fleming* either as I strongly think that Fleming is a mezzo version of Lucia Popp. Same flameable voice with lower registers.

*7th. Szell/Schwarzkopf RSOB*
_I will give it a good mark because, although Schwarzkopf is way past her prime, at the same time as Callas, the orchestra and her carry a good version. It still conveys emotion._

*6th. Solti/Te Kanawa WPO*
_Very well sung by Te Kanawa and the Wiener Philharmoniker shows the colour needed. This recording needs a remaster to end with the distorted highs._

*5th. Tilson Thomas/Popp LSO*
_Lucia Popp can transform the songs into a master-class recital. Although the low notes are not my favourite, the middle and highs are one of the best that can be heard._

*4th. Böhm/Della Casa WPO*
_Reference version for the voice. Della Casa is on a top level and the voice is well recorded._

*3rd. Sinopoli/Studer SKD*
_Studer doesn't do as many stunts, but has a powerful and metalic voice. It exploits all the songs like fireworks, without the slightest sign of overexertion._

*2nd. Masur/Norman LGO Winner*
_Norman has the power of Studer but the high notes are even better accomplished. Immersive._

*1st. Karajan/Janowitz BPO The ruler*
_The one and only. Janowitz is light but acrobatic. This recording is unparalleled._


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Granate

*Verdi - Don Carlo*









Verdi
_*Don Carlo*_
*José Carreras, Mirella Freni, Agnes Baltsa, Nicolai Ghiaurov, Piero Cappuccilli, Ruggero Raimondi*
Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Herbert von Karajan
Warner Classics (1978/1988 Remastered Edition)*

_In the orchestral side, Karajan and the Berliner are superb. Freni shows a low, dark voice for Elisabetta, while Carreras sounds like a discount Domingo to me. Philippo (Ghiaurov) has not such a nice voice but the drama it portrays is worth it. Act II in this version turns more interesting with the orchestra and chorus. In Act III the Duo Ghiaurov/Raimondi is full of drama and not as exciting but solemn and refined. But Baltsa does make a fascinating Eboli that bursts in the "O Don Fatale". The drama progresses._
*C+*










Verdi
_*Don Carlo*_
*Carlo Bergonzi, Renata Tebaldi, Grace Bumbry, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Nicolai Ghiaurov, Martti Talvela*
Chorus and Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden
*Georg Solti
Decca (1965/1988 Remastered Edition)*

1st Impression: This second Don Carlo has left me speechless. There is not a single weak moment, no time to breath. It's all wonder and drama with an unbeatable cast (Bergonzi's Carlo and Ghiaurov's Phillip II are perfect but do not eclipse Tebaldi and Bumbry). I've heard better choruses, but this was on point with a magnificient orchestral playing conducted by Georg Solti. Everything is superlative!

_Hmm. Now I'm not so in love with Tebaldi's voice in 1965. It's dark, powerful and "standard" (see her new thread) but able to hold the Queen character. Now it's not so definitive for me. The whole recording goal is perfection. It's like Culshaw's dream came true, which he could not fulfil with either Karajan or Reiner. In this Solti recording. Everything sounds "photoshopped". It's like putting a lot of glitter on Michelangello's David. Suddenly, I don't hear the drama but actual voice acting._
*B-*










Verdi
_*Don Carlo*_
*Plácido Domingo, Monserrat Caballé, Shirley Verret, Sherrill Milnes, Ruggero Raimondi, Giovanni Foiani*
Ambrosian Opera Chorus
Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden
*Carlo Maria Giulini
Warner Classics (1971/2000 Remastered Edition)*

1st Impression: Don Carlo is a similar experience to Nabucco. I am sure I would enjoy it when I watch a Met Live screening. In this Giulini recording, Caballé (!!) Verret, Milnes and even Raimondi sing out their roles. I really enjoy their arias, but not so much with Domingo though he sets a high bar too. My problem is again a composition that is not made to experience through audio only for three hours.

_There's so much to write about this second listening. It's infinitely more rich than the Solti recording, but not as dramatic as others have pointed out. This doesn't mean that Giulini outrules the previous Solti recording with the same orchestra. They are great at this although Karajan manages to get more of the orchestral interludes in Berlin. This is the most lightweight. As a matter of voices, it doesn't outrule either of Karajan or Solti, but gets its rightful spot as probably the best. Domingo is in his best and sweetest voice and a sure choice against Carreras. Caballé's Elisabetta is also incredible and she's the one whose voice better progresses through the opera (light-dark) but she still doesn't reach the dramatic heights of Tebaldi and Freni is no worse. Verrett's Eboli outdoes both Bumbry and Baltsa with her ability to change her register to adapt to the drama. It's in the secondaries where only Solti can match the level, with a highly dramatic Filippo II (Raimondi) a Rodrigo (Milnes) that never quivers and last but not least a Inquisitore that sings like a gentle, treacherous angel (Foiani) and finally a suffering Monk/Frate/Carlo V (Simon Estes) that brings great balance to a more relaxed and "bel canto" recording than the weighty and paranoic Solti Decca._
*B-*

Three must-have Don Carlos. Every "1st Impression" refers to my first listening back in February or March this year.


----------



## Merl

I was distinctly unimpressed by Weil and the Tafelmusik's accounts of Beethoven's symphonies 5&6 so I approached the Eroica with a great deal of trepidation, feeling it would be a car-crash. Was I ever so wrong? If the 4th and 7th were excellent then the 3rd is THE standout symphony of the whole cycle. The Eroica bristles with energy boasting 4 excellent movements (of which the 1st is a real highlight). This really is an exceptional Eroica and one I will be returning to. Of the remaining symphonies I've only listened to 2 movements of each. The First is a very good account, whilst the 2nd is good and the 8th a little disappointing, lacking the joy of accounts like Ansermet or Blomstedt . So, in conclusion we have a mixed bag. Superb performances of symphonies 3, 4 & 7, a lovely 1st, a very good (if a little strange-sounding) 9th, a good 2nd, a serviceable 8th, an underpowered 5th and one of the most boring Pastorals I've ever heard. Is it better than Immerseel or Bruggen? Well some individual performances are (especially that glorious Eroica) but Immerseel's cycle is way more consistent and Bruggen's last one was often better recorded (Symphonies 2,5& 6 from Weil's set sound more 'distant' and less immediate than the others) and played. If you get a chance listen to that Eroica though. It's a joyful, vibrant account. It's also available outwith the cycle coupled with a great account of Mendelssohn's 'Italian' symphony.


----------



## jim prideaux

having spent the day with Rattle and the BPO's recent account of Beethoven's 2nd Symphony I am now fortunate enough to be listening to Kletzki and The Czech Philharmonic performing the same work........marvellous,everything I had hoped for!


----------



## Robert Gamble

Symphony #6, In the Fen Country, On Wenlock Edge


----------



## Flavius

Bach: The French Suites. Peter Hill (Delphian)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Malx

Pugg said:


> _Yes, yes, yes_, the best one around.
> ( Dame Kiri comes second )


Can't argue with that assessment - but I do have a soft spot for this disc which I'm listening to now:


----------



## Eramire156

*Historical Recordings of Bruckner Symphonies: Part 3*

From the *Decca* mono box set.









_*Bruckner: Symphony no. 3
Hans Knappertsbusch
Wiener Philharmoniker *_​
Recorded: 1-3 April 1954

Decca LXT 2967


----------



## Robert Gamble

Some Scheherazade and dancing to Borodin.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Robert Gamble

From my Google Music subscription... Listening for Still's symphony, though I'll still listen to Beach's even though it's been edited heavily to fit onto the CD. Enjoying Still a lot.


----------



## dillonp2020

Brahms Piano Concerto no.2 performed by Sviatoslav Richter with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra under Erich Leinsdorf.
Every recording of Richter amazes me. A man with practically no formal education who could perform such a diverse repertoire, and so brilliantly.


----------



## starthrower

Interesting work for orchestra, electronics, and narrator.


----------



## elgar's ghost

starthrower said:


> Dramatic and dynamic orchestral music . It's a shame more of Searle's music
> hasn't been recorded.


Totally agree - and if it weren't for the two cpo discs we'd have virtually nothing. Searle's output looks intriguing - some other label should take a chance with him.


----------



## Malx

Disc 9 from this box set features Honegger and Ibert, other than Honegger's Symphonies, I have had little experience of either composer.

Ibert's Escales caught my attention.


----------



## Eramire156

*Jean Sibelius and Eugen Jochum*...









and *Wagner*, although the Sibelius is on the front cover, it is the Wagner that make up the majority of music on the disc.


----------



## Eramire156

starthrower said:


>


Josef Krips also recorded the second symphony for the Lyrita label, Lyrita has also released BBC radio broadcast recordings of Symphonies 3 and 5.


----------



## starthrower

Works for piano, and electric piano, cello, and flute.


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Symphonies 6 and 7* (Claudio Abbado, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra)

No. 6 was terrific. About the only part of it that felt standard was the second movement. All the rest was great!

No. 7 is performed well but not to the level that Morris and Szell achieved.


----------



## Balthazar

*Barber ~ Violin Concerto, Op. 14*

James Ehnes backed up by Bramwell Tovey and Vancouver.


----------



## Joe B

Finishing off the Prokofiev piano sonatas tonight:










*Program:* Sonata's 9 & 10, Four Pieces Op.137, Toccata Op.11, Sarcasms Op.17, Visions Fugitives Op.22
*Performer: *Barbara Nissman
*Composer: *Sergei Prokofiev
*Recording:* Recorded in 1988 at RCA Studio A, New York City on a Steinway piano
*Format:* CD (DDD-1989)
*Label:* Newport Classic


----------



## Guest

This still-sealed copy arrived today. Fantastic playing and sound.


----------



## starthrower

Intense Russian performances!


----------



## Joe B

*Program: *Quartets #1 & #2
*Performers:* Blair String Quartet
*Composer:* Charles Ives
*Recording: *Recorded 3/5/04, 3/6/04, 3/8/04 at Ingram Hall, Blair School of Music, Vanderbilt
*Format:* CD (DDD-2006)
*Label:* Naxos


----------



## senza sordino

Part Two of my British music listening project. And this part is an Elgar fest.

Elgar The Dream of Gerontius, from Spotify. I had never listened to this piece. I followed along with the score and words. The piano reduction and words was much easier to follow than the full conductor's score. I liked the piece. 









Elgar String Quartet and Piano quintet, my own CD. I had the chance to play the quintet with four acquaintances last year. Their regular second violinist was unavailable so I was their substitute, they had some prior practice and I was sight reading. It was a lot of fun. It's a good piece of music.









Elgar Enigma Variations, Serenade for Strings, from Spotify 









Elgar Violin Concerto. My CD, and this is my favourite version.









Elgar Symphony no 2, a cd on loan from the library. I've never really warmed to Elgar's Symphonies. This version is fine, good sound.


----------



## dillonp2020

Michael Tippett's 1st, 2nd, and 3rd String Quartets performed by the Lindsay String Quartet.


----------



## laurie

starthrower said:


>


I've had this Bax CD waiting in my shopping cart for a while now ... what do you think of this?


----------



## pmsummer

A DREAM
*John Dowland*
Hopkinson Smith - lute
_
Naïve_


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay guys... ladie's & gentelmen greeting , tonight at fancy restorant deprofundis order some newly found batch of '' russian kaviar of classical music'' well kind of , he not russian but german, *Alexander Von Zemlinsky*, getting into his music was easy for me , dont know why, charming and sweet, im currently listening to the naxos called ''the mermaids'' hmm.. but i have this album partial, i commit the sin of downloading and paying for it when i should had bought the cd, and i support thee cd format, but when i saw hmm heck this look interresting fantasy music, very nice.

I wonder if there are fan of this composer on TC, i became a Zemlinsky ''born again'' lol no kidding people, ockay if i would had to size Zemlinsky music i would says is sound between Gliere and Rimsky-korsakov (even if german composer), tell me what you think , is this accurated, but anyway good night dear folks.

:tiphat:


----------



## Joe B

Finishing the evening off with Nicole Cabell.


----------



## dillonp2020

W. A. Mozart* - Smetana Quartet ‎- The Haydn Quartets - No.18 In A Major, KV464 / No.19 In C Major, KV465 "Dissonance"


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart:* Symphonies 25 & 38*; Rossini: 5 Overtures
LSO/Solti*/Gamba


----------



## Pugg

​
* Molique* : String Quartets. op.42 & 44
Mannheimer String quartet.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony no 4
Lucia Popp / Klaus Tennstedt.

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Telemann* : Concertos 
Michala Petri / St. Paul Chamber Orchestra / Zukerman


----------



## Pugg

*Britten*: Serenade for Tenor, Horn & Strings & Our Hunting Fathers

Ian Bostridge/Marie-Luise Neunecker/Bamberger Symphoniker/Ingo Metzmacher/Britten Sinfonia/Daniel Harding, Marie-Luise Neunecker (french horn),

Ian Bostridge/Marie-Luise Neunecker/Bamberger Symphoniker/Ingo Metzmacher, Ian Bostridge/Marie-Luise Neunecker/Ingo Metzmacher

Bamberger Symphoniker, Britten Sinfonia, Ingo MetzmacHer, Daniel Harding


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizet:* La jolie fille de Perth.

June Anderson (Catherine Glover), Alfredo Kraus (Henry Smith), Gino Quilico (Le Duc de Rothsay), José Van Dam (Ralph), Margarita Zimmermann (Mab), Gabriel Bacquier (Simon Glover), Daniel Ottewaere (Un Majordome), Philippe Duminy (Un Ouvrier), Christian Jean (Un Seigneur)

Nouvel Orchestre Philharmonique & Chœur de Radio France, Georges Prêtre.


----------



## Merl

It's been a while since I played Herbig's Brahms. Time to rectify that. Symphony 2.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Charles-Valentin Alkan - piano music part one.

_25 Préludes_ op.31 (1844):










_12 études dans tous les tons majeurs_ op.35 (1848):










_3 grandes études_ op.76 (1839):
_2 petites pieces_ op.60 (1859):
_Sonatine_ in A-minor op.61 (1861):


----------



## Janspe

*A. Previn: Piano Concerto*
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, led by André Previn
Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano









I must confess that I'm not a huge fan of Previn's music - at least based on the few pieces of his that I've heard. I hasten to add, however, that I can certainly _hear_ the appealing element in his music, and that he really knows what he's doing! Just doesn't click with my personal tastes, I guess.

That being said, I'm of course very happy to hear Ashkenazy playing new music - well, it _was_ new in the 80's... - and I hope he had done so more. This concerto and Rautavaara's third come to mind, I wonder if there's much else?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Szymanowski*: Masques, Métopes & Études

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-2nd,3rd,7th and 8th Symphonies-Kletzki and the CPO.
Mendelssohn-3rd and 4th Symphonies-Gardiner and the VPO


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Pugg

​
*Johann Sebastian Bach* - Rafał Blechacz

Italian Concerto, BWV971/Partita No. 1 in B flat major, BWV825/ 4 Duettos/ Fantasia & Fugue in A minor, BWV944/Partita No. 3 in A minor, BWV827


----------



## Merl

I'm just loving this Eroica. It's joyous. It even makes Savall sound dull.


----------



## Vasks

_Karel keepsakes_

*Husa - String Quartet #3 (Fine Arts/Everest LP)
Husa - Two Preludes for Wind Trio (Dorian/Vox Box LP)
Husa - Apotheosis of this Earth (composer/Golden Crest LP)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Four Sacred Pieces*/ *Stravinsky* ; Symphony of psalms.
Robert Shaw conducting


----------



## chill782002

Now this is one of the most fascinating things I've heard for a long time. Not just to hear Bartok and Szigeti play live together but also to hear them play pieces by composers other than Bartok himself. This may be the most idiosyncratic "Kreutzer" sonata I've ever heard. The sleeve notes attribute it to the now lost pre-war Eastern European performance style but I'm not sure there ever was such a thing. In any case, a highly important historical document.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak:* String Quartet No. 3 in D major / Andante Appasionato, for string quartet.

Panocha Quartet.


----------



## starthrower

laurie said:


> I've had this Bax CD waiting in my shopping cart for a while now ... what do you think of this?


It's a beautiful recording, and the octet is a gorgeous, lush romantic piece. The triple concerto is beautiful as well. Recommended!


----------



## eljr

Schumann Romances
Céline Moinet

Genre
Classical 
Playtime
58:22
Label
Berlin Classics
Release date
10/13/2017


----------



## eljr

Marie-Elisabeth Hecker / Martin Helmchen / Antje Weithaas
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata; Trio No. 2

Release Date November 17, 2017
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Playtime
1:13:17


----------



## starthrower

Excellent affordable set here! No. 4 is a favorite.


----------



## eljr

Arvo Pärt: Anima
Alea Saxophone Quartet

Playtime
47:27
Genre
Classical
Release date
10/13/2017


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti*: Roberto Devereux

Nelly Miricioiu, José Bros, Sonia Ganassi, Roberto Frontali

Orchestra & Chorus of The Royal Opera House Covent Garden, Maurizio Benini.


----------



## jim prideaux

YT while working.....Bernstein and the VPO performing Brahms' 3rd Symphony.


----------



## realdealblues

*Anton Arensky*
_Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 32_
*[Rec. 1963]*

*Felix Mendelssohn*
_Piano Trio No. 2 in C minor, Op. 66_
*[Rec. 1963]*

*Joaquin Turina*
_Piano Trio No. 1, Op. 35_
*[Rec. 1963]*









Piano: Leonard Pennario
Violin: Jascha Heifetz
Cello: Gregor Piatigorsky

I've never heard Turina before. While I was listening to it my first thought was that it was very "French" sounding (Debussy, Ravel, etc.). I looked him up and as it turns out he was Spanish but lived in Paris for 10 years and got to know both Debussy and Ravel while studying composition under d'Indy. Guess some of that rubbed off...at least to my ears.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Unable to go to a conference in San Sebastian this week, so... some de Falla with El amor brujo, Nights in the Gardens of Spain, and The Three-Cornered Hat.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Merl

Not listened to this in aaaaaaaages.


----------



## eljr

Charles Bruffy / Kansas City Chorale / Phoenix Chorale
Grechaninov: Passion Week

Release Date April 24, 2007
Duration01:13:54
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Robert Gamble

Seeing if an Opera will finally work for me the whole way through... I tend to like bits and pieces of the Operas I listen to, but the lack of understanding the language tends to distract me..


----------



## wkasimer

Prokoviev Violin Concertos, Stern/Ormandy.


----------



## Granate

*Verdi - Otello*










Verdi
_*Otello*_
*Mario del Monaco, Renata Tebaldi, Aldo Protti, Nello Romanato, Ana Raquel Satre, Fernando Corena, Tom Krause, Athos Cesarini, Libero Arbace*
Wiener Knabenchor
Konzertvereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Herbert von Karajan
Decca (1961/2007 Remastered Edition)*

1st Impression: I hoped that Karajan's celebrated Otello with Mario del Monaco for Decca was No.1, but it isn't the case. Del Monaco is arguably the best Otello I listened to out of seven recordings, the rest is lower. The Wiener Philharmoniker plays in the same level as the Aida recording. Not much depth but loud and spectacular percussions. Protti does not make a great Jago. Overall, it is a good and safe recording, as the Levine/Domingo. The nice point is the well conducted ballet music of Act III.

_I think I'm not changing my initial reaction. In fact,* I have even more negative remarks.* Protti is not a Jago for me to love; well acted, but his voice is not my taste. It's too breathy, too whiney, it bores me. Mario del Monaco is a great tenor for the role, but the "Gia nelle notte densa" lacks like everything. Tebaldi doesn't even impress me as Desdemona five years before her much appreciated Elisabetta or just one year after her really good Aida. This is a no-buy for me. *Bye-bye.*_
*C*










Verdi
_*Otello*_
*Jon Vickers, Mirella Freni, Peter Glossop, Aldo Bottion, Stefania Malagù, Michel Sénéchal, José van Dam, Mario Machi, Hans Helm*
Chore der Deutschen Oper Berlin
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Herbert von Karajan
Warner Classics (1973/2010 Reissue Edition)*

_Karajan conduts the Berliner Philharmoniker with more balance than the other WPO, and with broader tempi. The Credo in un Dio crudele is ok for Glossop but excellent in orchestra. But Glossop and the chorus are rather dry. Vickers sounds forced out of the Esultate, rather painful, as the rest. But Mireia Freni does shine as Desdemona, with a lighter voice, and that's all I can say._
*C*










Verdi
_*Otello*_
*Plácido Domingo, Renata Scotto, Sherrill Milnes, Judith Blegen, Frank Little, Paul Crook, Paul Plishka, Malcolm King, Jean Kraft*
Ambrosian Opera Chorus
National Philharmonic Orchestra
*James Levine
Sony Classical (1978/2013 Remastered Edition)*

1st Impression: Domingo is not splendid either until the "Niun Mi Tema" when he shows unrecognisable drama skills in his voice. Both in orchestra and singers, this version is a good standard and a safe choice for a gift.

_It's not only a safe buy: it's a recording to own. Domingo's Otello has grown on me and Milnes gained my respect as Jago. The general orchestral sound is loud and explosive, probably too explosive so the drama stops being there and it becomes a Greek Tragedy in the most caricaturesque sense, but it ends successfully without losing grip. Milnes' Jago is solid, and holds control of the character as the character controls the whole plot against Otello. Scotto's Desdemona is not exactly "delicate" or "refined"- It's quite strong but not too loud. The Love duet in Act I is intense, passional, whether they are stargazing or lying in bed. Orchestrally it's not a success, notably in the solid and decent "Credo in un Dio crudele". And this time I can empathise more with Domingo's Otello as a young, gullible, unwary commander._
*B-*










Verdi
_*Otello*_ Live recording
*Luciano Pavarotti, Kiri Te Kanawa, Leo Nucci, Dimitri Kavrakos, Elzbieta Ardam, Alan Opi, John Keyes, Richard Cohn*
Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus
*Georg Solti
Decca (1991)*

_A nice try for a recording. The live concert with the Chicago forces and Solti is orchestrally mature and superb. Nucci can be a decent Jago, but most of the words should be about the ill-fated marriage of Pavarotti's Otello and Te Kanawa's Desdemona. Te Kanawa is deep and adult-like in her character, really credible as a wife about to die out his husband foolishness. Pavarotti begins really nervous with the "Esultate". Ew. The good news is that he settles and becomes more confortable with the captain, but he stills sounds like out of place. Maybe the role adapts to him as he played Cinderella in your local Supermarket opera. _
*C*


----------



## Malx

CD 4 from this box including the Piano sonata No3.

If you have ordered this box when it was available at a good price and are still awaiting delivery - you have a delight to come!


----------



## Merl

Last listen for today.


----------



## Guest

Bach secular cantatas :angel:


----------



## eljr

Paul Hillier / Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir
The Powers of Heaven: Orthodox Music of the 17th & 18th Centuries

Release Date September 8, 2003
Duration01:10:10
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Piano Concertos 2-4* (Ilana Vered, Kazimierz Kord, Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra, part of the Bigger Beethoven Box)

These recordings complete my exploration of the Bigger Beethoven Box. 2 and 3 sound fantastic. 4 is pretty good, but it does not pop with me like the others. I wonder if that is to do partially with concerto fatigue. 1 and 5, listened to on previous days, are also excellent, so that makes this set highly recommended.


----------



## Eramire156

*"The Ironic"*

It has a few years since I last listen to this CD, *Symphony no. 2*, so my ears did a double take when I put on the disc without looking at the booklet, is it great music I don't know, but it did make me smile.






​
*Emil Nikolaus von Reznicek
Symphonies 2 "Ironic" & 5 "Dance Symphony"

Berner Symphonie-Orchester 
Frank Beermann​*





​


----------



## Itullian

Excellent


----------



## Pesaro

Mozart: Symphony No. 40, Virtuosi Saxoniae, Ludwig Guttler, cond.

This recording is part of a 3cd set by what I assume is a rather small chamber orchestra. I say that because I heard many, many sounds that I have never heard before and I have been listening to this symphony for over 50 years. The clarity of the wind parts here is just astounding. And not only the winds, you can hear the violas with crystal clarity. The performance is highly passionate and the playing is just gorgeous. This is on the Berlin Classics label, one of my favorites.

https://www.amazon.com/Symphonies-W...id=1508273454&sr=1-25&keywords=mozart+guttler


----------



## Malx

This evenings listening finishes with:
A symphony which I enjoy more with each listen - John McCabe's Symphony No4 " Of Time and the River".









A very enjoyable Piano Quintet from Anton Arensky.


----------



## bharbeke

I had no idea John McCabe was also a composer. I only knew he had played a lot of Haydn sonatas as a pianist. Thanks for the info, Malx!


----------



## KenOC

All seven of Hummel's Piano Trios, played by the Trio Parnassus. I seem to find myself listening to these often, and for good reason.


----------



## Malx

bharbeke said:


> I had no idea John McCabe was also a composer. I only knew he had played a lot of Haydn sonatas as a pianist. Thanks for the info, Malx!


A very decent one at that bharbeke - nothing earth shatteringly different, or overtly modern just well worth an audition.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Piano Concerto No. 1*

This is how I think this piece should sound.


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Adagio in B-flat for Two Clarinets and Three Basset Horns, K 484a (K 411)*

Another enjoyable Mozart piece!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Canticum Sacrum*


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Joe B

Playing now:


















This disc is worth the price if only for Dan Visconti's piece "Amplified Soul." Gabrielle's playing is soulful.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Charles-Valentin Alkan - piano works part two earlier this evening.

_Grande sonate (Les quatre âges)_ op.33 (1847), _Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs_ op.39 (1857), _Trois petites fantaisies_ op.41 (1857), _Toccatina_ in C-minor op.75 (1872) plus various extracts from other sets.















***

(***) Unable to expand image - recording is also by Ronald Smith.


----------



## Joe B

*Program:* Symphony #5, Poem for Orchestra, Symphony #4
*Performers:* Fort Smith Symphony
*Conductor:* John Jeter
*Composer:* William Grant Still
*Recording:* Recorded 5/23/09-5/24/09 at The Arkansas Best Corporation Performing Arts Center, Fort Smith, Arkansas
*Format:* CD (DDD-2009)
*Label:* Naxos


----------



## dillonp2020

Sibelius Symphony no.2 performed by the LSO conducted by Pierre Monteux.


----------



## Joe B

*Program:* Petrushka, Agon, Fireworks
*Performers:* Melbourne Symphony Orchestra
*Conductor:* Hiroyuki Iwaki
*Composer:* Igor Stravinsky
*Recording:* Recorded 4/89 & 5/89 at South Melbourne Town Hall, AUS
*Format:* CD (DDD-7/10/90)
*Label:* Virgin Classics


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: Piano concertos 1/5
Murray Perahia.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini*: Sonatas for strings.
Disc one.
ASMF , Neville Marriner conducting.


----------



## Pugg

*Vivaldi*: Concertos for Lute & for Mandolin

Narciso Yepes (guitar), Monique Frasca-Colombier (violin), Takashi Ochi (mandolin), Silvia Ochi (mandolin)

Orchestre de Chambre Paul Kuentz, Paul Kuentz


----------



## Pugg

*Mendelssohn*: Piano Trios Nos. 1 & 2

ATOS Trio


----------



## Pugg

*Debussy*: La Mer / *Ravel*: Rapsodie Espagnole & Ma Mere l'Oye

The Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra / Carlo Maria Giulini.

vinyl edition


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini*: Madama Butterfly

Renata Tebaldi (Madama Butterfly), Carlo Bergonzi (B. F. Pinkerton), Fiorenza Cossotto (Suzuki), Enzo Sordello (Sharpless), Angelo Mercuriali (Goro), Paolo Washington (The Bonze), Lidia Nerozzi (Kate Pinkerton), Michele Cazzato (Prince Yamadori), Virgilio Carbonari (The Imperial Commissioner), Oscar Nanni (Yakuside)

Orchestra e coro dell'Accademia di Santa Cecilia, Roma, Tullio Serafin


----------



## Judith

Schumann

Music for Cello and Piano
Steven Isserlis
Denes Varjon

Something soothing with a twist for the morning!


----------



## Judith

Just heard on radio
Maria from West Side Story Suite
Joshua Bell
Philharmonia Orchestra 
Conducted by David Zinman

How beautiful was that? Tears started!!!!


----------



## Guest

A lovely sunny day with Dvorak

Slavonic dances - Czech Suite - Prague - Waltzes - polonaise - polka


----------



## Pugg

*Sibelius*: Piano Works

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)


----------



## starthrower

Sorry for the bloat! It's the only image I could find of this CD I purchased in 1984.


----------



## eljr

Sigiswald Kuijken / La Petite Bande
Johann Sebastian Bach: Cantatas - The Complete Liturgical Year in 64 Cantatas

Genre
Classical

Release date:
September 15, 2017

Legnth
19 CD's

Currently, CD 15 
BWV 179, 35, 164 and 17


----------



## Pugg

​
*Stamitz*: Wind Symphonies.

Consortium Classicum


----------



## Granate

*See you*

I'd love to write someting special for my 1000 post, but right now I don't have many positive words in my head. It seems to me that I'm more depending on your likes in this thread that my real-life friends or my University degree. I need to stop it. Thank you for all your appreciation in these 15 months with complicated posts and unnerving challenges of a same composition, ignoring less know works as many of you publish here. But I'm new and I have versionitis, so I must start from famous to unknown.

I am a bit stressed for a deadline and I must work harder to finish a project in early November, then perform it in December.

I always code carefully for my Current Listening posts, and I love the likes, but it takes too much time out of me. Additionaly, reviewing short pieces (like Beethoven symphonies) is usually more demanding for attention than reviewing Wagner operas (2-4CDs). I need so set real priorities.

*For that, I will withdraw from Current Listening at most until Christmas.* That won't stop me from listening to Classical Music while I do the project, but without the pressure to post or code the recordings.

From today, I'll start my long-delayed Wagner Challenge, and the Beethoven Symphonies Challenge will do somewhen in January. Both challeneges will run for a long time. I seriously cannot use that precious time to code the interpreters, recording years and release years plus covers.

I will start reviewing Wagner Operas first in Stereo, and after all the stereo recordings, another round in Mono. I'll write comments but never upload them to TC until I'm less stressed or my project is done.

I may remain in the Recordings and Opera threads for lurking and make short answers. So see you.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Shchedrin *- Concertos for Orchestra Nos. 4 & 5

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Kirill Karabits


----------



## eljr

Kyung-Wha Chung / Rudolf Kempe
Bruch: Violin Concerto; Scottish Fantasia

Release DateMarch 13, 2012
LabelDecca
FormatCD
Duration52:23
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Symphony Nos. 5, 8, and 9* (Claudio Abbado, Berlin Philharmonic)

No. 5 is merely an above average rendition of the symphony; there are many better versions available. No. 9 sounded good. What impressed me there was the quality of the singing. When the first soloist came in during the 4th movement, I actually was glad to hear him. No. 8 is amazing here, and it is one of my favorite of the Beethoven symphonies.


----------



## Vasks

_Spinning on the turntable_

*Shostakovich - Symphony #12 (Mravinsky/Melodiya Angel)*


----------



## Marinera

Telemann - Fantasias for viola da gamba, Paolo Pandolfo, 29 Sep 2017

July- September a quadrant of the year notable for the three new recordings of Telemann's Fantasias. One for flute on Chandos by Ashley Solomon and another viola da gamba Fantasias issue on Resonus played by Robert Smith. I'm listening to a most recently issued Pandolfo recording.


----------



## premont

Pugg said:


> ​


Another brick in the wall!


----------



## eljr

I had to give this one another spin.










Musica Sacra / Kent Tritle
Messages to Myself

Release Date December 11, 2012
Duration01:18:18
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateMay, 2011
Recording Location
Mary Flagler Cary Hall, DiMenna Center for Classical Music, New York


----------



## sbmonty

Symphony No. 3


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Serenade No. 1 in D major, Op. 11/ Serenade No. 2 in A Major, Op. 16

Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## Robert Gamble

Robert Gamble said:


> Seeing if an Opera will finally work for me the whole way through... I tend to like bits and pieces of the Operas I listen to, but the lack of understanding the language tends to distract me..
> 
> View attachment 98326


First disk held my attention but needed to take care of my 8 month old afterwards, so now starting on the second disk.


----------



## Pugg

*Massenet*: Thaïs

Renée Fleming (Thaïs), Thomas Hampson (Athanael), Giuseppe Sabbatini (Nicias), Estefano Palatchi (Palemon)

Orchestre National Bordeaux Aquitaine, Yves Abel.


----------



## elgar's ghost

A Schubert mid-period orchestral/choral session this afternoon.

_Overture in the Italian Style_ in D D590 (1817):
_Overture in the Italian Style_ in C D591 (1817):










Mass no.4 in C D452 (1816):
Mass no.5 in A-flat D678 (1819-22):










Symphony no.5 in B-flat D485 (1816):
Symphony no.6 in C D589 (1817-18):


----------



## Itullian

Warm, beautiful playing.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Peter Donohoe playing Preludes & Fugues by Shostakovich. Seems he has been incredibly busy recording lately...


----------



## Robert Gamble

From Rossini (The Barber of Seville didn't connect very well with me today.. felt like less music, more narration type singing on the 2nd disk) to Taneyev.


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> *Sibelius*: Piano Works
> 
> Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)


Beautiful album. Gor it myself!


----------



## Judith

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Peter Donohoe playing Preludes & Fugues by Shostakovich. Seems he has been incredibly busy recording lately...


Seeing him live next week in Leeds


----------



## Manxfeeder

Handel, Concerti Grossi, Op. 6, Nos 5 and 1


----------



## Flavius

Bach: 6 Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord; 3 Sonatas for Viola and Harpsichord. Loredo and Gould; Rose and Gould (Sony)


----------



## Itullian

Pickin' and choosin'


----------



## Malx

Delving into to this newly acquired set, I have heard a number of the works previously so it isn't all new to me.

Kaija Saaiaho, Lichtbogen - Avanti CO, Hannu Lintu.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Let's throw a bomb into the thread...









Flame war beginning in 3.... 2.... 1...


----------



## Merl

Definitely the best of Dudamel's complete LvB cycle.


----------



## jlspinks

Robert, 

Opera, for me, requires a lot more work than pure musical pieces. There is the drama element, the visual element (if watching), the musical element, and even a language element. So I tend to listen to opera highlights discs. This in general satisfies my need for vocal music. Of course I do listen to lieder and other songs as well as choral works. So even though I've been listening to classical music for 44+ years, opera remains a stepchild. I've recently been thinking of acquiring some opera on on dvd or blu-ray. You've reopened a nice dilemma for me. Thanks 

Today I'm listening to Brahms -- Sym. No. 2 -- Bruno Walter/Columbia Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Eramire156

*From the Decca Sound Mono Box*

CD 23

*Johannes Brahms*
*Cello Sonatas nos 1&2*

*J. S. Bach*
*Viola da gamba Sonata, BWV 1027*









*Pierre Fournier, cello

Wilhelm Backhaus, piano
Ernest Lush, piano (Bach)*


----------



## Robert Gamble

Ending the work day with some of my favorite symphonies in the 'guilty pleasure' category (for some reason I've gotten the impression he's not thought of all that highly on TC). It's not quite on par with "Armageddon" in the same category of movies in that I consider Tchaikovsky quite a bit more talented and subtle than Michael Bay...


----------



## Malx

An area I seldom dip into but when I do I invariably think why don't you come here more often.

J. S. Bach, Cantata No6 - Bach Collegium Japan, Suzuki etc.


----------



## bharbeke

Robert Gamble said:


> Ending the work day with some of my favorite symphonies in the 'guilty pleasure' category (for some reason I've gotten the impression he's not thought of all that highly on TC). It's not quite on par with "Armageddon" in the same category of movies in that I consider Tchaikovsky quite a bit more talented and subtle than Michael Bay...
> 
> View attachment 98371


I usually see Tchaikovsky's later symphonies praised very highly on here. You definitely don't have to file them as guilty pleasures. Give me that fate theme any day!


----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn: Piano Sonatas 33/20 and 53/34* (Alfred Brendel)

I don't comment on every Haydn sonata I hear, but Brendel's performance of these two is wonderful and better than other versions I've heard.


----------



## Eramire156

*Franz Schubert
Symphony no. 8 "Unfinished "*









*Gunter Wand
Berlin Philharmoniker *

Recorded live March 28/29, 1995


----------



## Flavius

Bach: WTC Bk.1. Gould (Sony)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Wow...An opera! Since Fabio Biondi is conducting I might as well give it a shot.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vaughan Williams Symphony # 7 "Sinfonia Antartica": André Previn, the London Symphony Orchestra:


----------



## Joe B

Arrived in today's mail.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Joe B

*Program:* Hovhaness: Bagatelle 1-4, String Quartet's 14; Long: Song of the Ch'in
*Performers:* Shanghai String Quartet
*Composer:* Alan Hovhaness, Zhou Long
*Recording:* Recorded 5/9/94-5/11/94 by John Eargle
*Format:* CD (DDD-8/2/94)
*Label:* Delos


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Ebony Concerto.*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: piano trios
Disc 8
Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Guest

The Schumann Piano Quintet today. Very nice.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Eramire156

*Historical Recordings of Bruckner Symphonies: Part 4*

I am eagerly anticipating the arrival of an almost complete cycle Bruckner Symphonies conducted by Hans Rosbaud.
Til then...

*Symphony no.7
Anton Bruckner*









*Hans Rosbaud
Symphony Orchestra of the Southwest German Radio
Baden-Baden*

Recorded: 27 and 30/12/1957


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

​
*Scarlatti*: Piano sonatas.
Ivo Pogorelich


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert:* Piano Trios

Beaux Arts Trio.

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

*Schubert*: Die schöne Müllerin, D795

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor) & Helmut Deutsch (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: Il Trovatore

Corelli, Price, Simionato , Bastianini et al

Chor der Wiener Staatsoper & Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan.

Inspired by Mas.


----------



## Eramire156

*Is late night or early morning listening?*

It is 3a.m. local time, was reading in bed Haruki Murakami's book of conversations with Seiji Ozawa, they were discussing some of Ozawa's recordings with the Chicago Symphony,so I had get up put on the headphones and listen to CSO Ozawa's recording of Stravinsky's *Sacre du Printemps*, a magnificent recording, one of the CSO's and Ozawa's best.

















More on Murakami and Ozawa at https://www.theguardian.com/books/2016/nov/05/we-both-maintain-the-same-hungry-heart-haruki-murakami-and-seiji-ozawa-talk-music-art-and-creativity


----------



## Merl

Lots to do and hear today so let's start off with a good un.


----------



## LezLee

Just heard on BBC Radio 3
Debussy - La Soirée dans Grenade from Estampes

A lovely habañera.

https://images-eu.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/51AnZuOXsbL._SS500.jpg


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Hi Lez - you knew me as Harry Callahan at "the other place". 

Thread: Elgar "The Apostles" conducted by the late Richard Hickox. I prefer "The Kingdom" and "Gerontius" in that order, but "The Apostles" is well worth a hearing in its own right.


----------



## elgar's ghost

A Schubert later period orchestral/choral session this morning/early afternoon.

Symphony (no.8) in B-minor D795 (1822 inc.):
Sonata _Grand Duo_ in C for piano duet D812 - version for orchestra by Joseph Joachim (orig. 1824 - arr. 1855):










Incidental music for the play _Rosamunde, Fürstin von Zypern (Rosamunde, Princess of Cyprus)_ by Helmina von Chézy for alto, mixed choir and orchestra D797 (1823):










_Deutsche Messe (German Mass)_ D872 [Texts: Johann Philipp Neumann] (1827):










Symphony no.9 in C D944 (1825-26):










_Tantum ergo_ in E-flat for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra D962 (1828):
_Offertorium (Intende voci)_ in B-flat for tenor, mixed choir and orchestra D963 (1828):
Mass no.6 in E-flat D950 (1828):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt*:

Liszt: Andante lagrimoso (Harmonies poétiques et religieuses, S. 173 No. 9)
Liszt: Après une lecture du Dante, fantasia quasi sonata (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 7)
Liszt: Ballade No. 2 in B minor, S171/R16
Liszt: Die Zelle In Nonnenwerth: Elegie (version 4)
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz No. 1
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz No. 2
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz No. 4
Liszt: Valse oubliée No. 4, S.215/4

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms* - Clarinet Sonatas & Trio

Martin Fröst (clarinet), Roland Pöntinen (piano), Torleif Thedéen (cello)


----------



## Merl

Love this disc


----------



## Joe B

Symphony #1 on the way to work.......Symphony #2 for the ride home.


----------



## eljr

Matt Haimovitz
Philip Glass: Partitas for Solo Cello

Release Date June 23, 2017
Duration01:08:35
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording DateJanuary 27, 2016 - January 29, 2016
Recording Location
Mission Sound Brooklyn


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch*: Violin Concerto No. 1 & Scottish Fantasy

Kyung Wha Chung (violin)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Rudolf Kempe


----------



## Merl

Just finished Symphony 9. Wonderful.


----------



## Omicron9

Johann Friedrich Ruhe. Pieces for viol da gamba.


----------



## Robert Gamble

starthrower said:


>


How is this? I'm searching for good Harp-centric classical...


----------



## Pesaro

Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3, Vladimir Ashkenazy, pf.

In a very crowded field, this performance holds its own. However, I have heard more passionate performances. This is not a reissue, it is on the Triton label which is part of of the same company that produces Exton recordings.

https://www.amazon.com/Chopin-Piano...p-0&keywords=chopin+piano+sonata+no.+3+triton


----------



## Taplow

*Handel: Trio Sonatas* - The English Consort, Trevor Pinnock


----------



## Pugg

​
*Weber*: Abu Hassan

Edda Moser (Fatima), Nicolai Gedda (Abu Hassan), Kurt Moll (Omar), Peter Brand (Haroun Al Raschid), Heidy Foster (Zobeïde), Manuela Renard (Zemrud)

Dresdner Staatskapelle, Choir of the Dresdner Staatsoper, Heinz Rögner.


----------



## Merl

I don't often play Bantock (his stuff does go on and on without going anywhere, sometimes) but when I do it's this disc. Handley nails it.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## LezLee

@Robert Gamble

Try the Canadian Marjan Mozetich who writes a lot of lovely harp music. My favourite is ‘Eldorado’ on ‘Procession (Amadeus Ensemble)’
Also if you like early music, there’s lots of Andrew Lawrence-King’s Harp Consort. 
‘Luz y Norte’ is wonderful!

Sorry, I was used to posting direct links on the old Amazon forums, not worked out how to do it here yet.


----------



## Pugg

_Live from the Lincoln Center_

_Dame Joan Sutherland/ Luciano Pavarotti / Marilyn Horne_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Schubert chamber works part one.

Piano Trio movement in B-flat D28 (1812):
String Trio movement in B-flat D471 (1816):
String Trio in B-flat D581 (1817):








***

(*** - recording is the same but on Philips rather than Decca)

Violin Sonata no.1 in D D384 (1816):
Violin Sonata no.2 in A-minor D385 (1816):
Violin Sonata no.3 in G-minor D408 (1816):
Piano Quintet (_Forellenquintett_) in A D667 (1819):








***

(*** - unable to source a larger image)

Violin Sonata no.4 (_Grand Duo_) in A D574 (1817):


----------



## Guest

Mendelssohn Scotisch & Italian


----------



## Vasks

*Du Puy - Overture to "Youth and Folly" (Hye-Knudsen/Sterling)
Beethoven - Piano Sonata #8 (Gulda/Philips)
Volkmann - Symphony #1 (Albert/cpo)*


----------



## dillonp2020

Bruckner Symphony no.4 performed by the Berlin Philharmonic conducted by Gunter Wand.


----------



## Guest

Bach I love Bach.....


----------



## Eramire156

*Brahms on the turntable*

*Johannes Brahms
Symphony no.3
Variations on a Theme by Haydn *









*Bruno Walter
Columbia Symphony Orchestra *

*M4L 252*

Columbia six eye LPs


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest

Bach Cello Suite No.5


----------



## pmsummer

DIMINUITO
_16th century madrigals, chansons, and instrumentals re-imagined_
*Rolf Lislevand* - lutes, vihela da mano, and direction
Anna Maria Friman - voice
Linn Andrea Fuglseth - voice
Giovanna Pessi - triple harp
Michael Behringer - clavichord, organ
Bjørn Kjellemyr - colascione, double-bass
Marco Ambrosini - nyckelharpa
Thor Harald Johnsen - chitarra battente, vihela da mano, lutes
David Mayoral - percussion
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Alfacharger

On you tube, Vaughan Williams conducting his Fifth Symphony. Wow!


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable*

*Richard Wagner
Die Walküre - Act One*









*Regine Crespin-Sielinde
James King-Siegmund
Gottlob Frick-Hunding

Georg Solti
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra *

London OSA-1509


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 1


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 18 "The Hunt"* (Emil Gilels)

I have found my first awesome performance of this one! This is the closest I've heard Beethoven come to sounding like Haydn.


----------



## jim prideaux

Abbado and the BPO performing Brahms' 4th Symphony and the Haydn Variations.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn: String Quartet #39 Op. 50 # 4 In F Sharp Minor and String Quartet #40 Op. 50 # 5 In F Major "Dream" 
by Buchberger Quartet:


----------



## Manxfeeder

Traverso said:


> Bach I love Bach.....


What, that was it? I was expecting the Swingles to break into jazz.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Elliot Carter, Oboe Concerto, Espirit rude/Espirit doux, A Mirron on which to Dwell*

I stumbled on this box set at a used CD store. Apparently the previous owner was not pleased by Boulez; they even stuck in an extra disk of Barenboim conducting Notations. I don't have high expectations; I have his Schoenberg Pelleas recording, and it didn't do much for me.

It doesn't help that I am predisposed not to like Elliot Carter's music. No reason; just a bad experience with one of his pieces a while ago. So I am listening with half an ear, and it sounds like, as one person said, "plink-plonk music." Maybe eventually this will click.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Schubert chamber works part two beginning tonight and concluding tomorrow morning. I know he rose to even greater heights during the final couple of years of his life but to compose four of the works below all in the same year is a wonderful achievement for a man barely past his mid-20s.

Arpeggione sonata in A-minor - transcribed for cello and piano D821 (1824):










String Quartet no.12 (_Quartettsatz_) in C-minor D703 (1820 inc.):
String Quartet no.13 (_Rosamunde_) in A-minor D804 (1824):
String Quartet no.14 (_Death and the Maiden_) in D-minor D810 (1824):










Octet in F for two violins, viola, violoncello, double bass, clarinet, horn and bassoon D803 (1824):


----------



## Guest

The purity of a good direct-to-disc LP is hard to beat. Not only is the sound great, but the playing of this then 14 year old (He's in his 50s now) is jaw-dropping.


----------



## Itullian

Excellent


----------



## bharbeke

*Rachmaninoff: Symphony No. 1* (Ashkenazy, Philharmonia Orchestra)

This is a terrific performance. It is dramatic and interesting every step of the way.


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Goldberg Variations. Nikolayeva (hyperion)


----------



## Joe B

*Program: *Symphony #1, Violin Concerto #2, The Enormous Room
*Performers: *Seattle Symphony, Ilkka Talvi (violin)
*Conductor:* Gerard Schwartz
*Composer: *David Diamond
*Recording: *Recorded at Seattle Opera House by John Eargle on 9/11/91, 6/8/92, 10/18/92, 10/20/92
*Format:* CD (DDD-8/13/93)
*Label: *Delos


----------



## dillonp2020

Eramire156 said:


> *Johannes Brahms
> Symphony no.3
> Variations on a Theme by Haydn *
> 
> View attachment 98400
> 
> 
> *Bruno Walter
> Columbia Symphony Orchestra *
> 
> *M4L 252*
> 
> Columbia six eye LPs


Columbia had some of the most brilliant artists, but didn't have the sonic wow factor of Decca, RCA Living Stereo, etc. Speakers Corner has put out a few of the Columbia's, and IMO they are far superior to the originals. While this specific recordings hasn't been reissued, to my knowledge, Speakers Corner is definitely worth checking out for Columbia.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Barber's "Cave of the Heart"


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*:Symphonies 1 & 2 + Overture The bride from Messina.
Riccardo Muti conducting


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay you guys know my love for Ars Subtilior ( art subtilisator) end of medieval era, i purchased a lovely cd, a very good cd and this is what i listen wright now for the third time, a mandatory listen for fan of genra.Called: *Think Subtilior cercle des fumeux, song and sounds *on Ricercar label, this cd amazing , it look good and it's good, it's mmostly a Solage cd, Grab this if you can this is one of the best recording i heard of _Solage and friends_ of Ars Subtilior has a genra.I thanks my friends on TC, the readers, the friendly stranger, the neophyte in medieval lore..

Good night this cd mind blowing ! good night & take care :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Sibelius*: Karelia Suite & The Swan of Tuonela/ *Sibelius*: Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22: The Swan of Tuonela (No. 2)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## MusicSybarite

Merl said:


> I don't often play Bantock (his stuff does go on and on without going anywhere, sometimes) but when I do it's this disc. Handley nails it.


This is the best disc I know about Bantock's music. Thanks to God his symphonies are recorded, and greatly performed.


----------



## Pugg

​
* Mahler*: symphony no 7

Leonard Bernstein conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming* sings opera arias by Puccini and his contemporaries.
Celebrating the composers of the Verismo style.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy*: Pelléas et Mélisande

Maria Ewing (Mélisande), François Le Roux (Pelléas), José van Dam (Golaud), Jean-Philippe Courtis (Arkel), Christa Ludwig (Genevieve), Patrizia Pace (Yniold), Rudolf Mazzola (Doctor)

Vienna State Opera Concert Chorus, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## Pugg

*Dvorak*: Quintets Op. 81 & 97

Boris Giltburg (piano)

Pavel Haas Quartet.

Just arrived.


----------



## Faramundo

I'm beginning to be under the spell of that concerto, the climates of which are varied and which retains my attention
whatever I'm reading at the same time. Why is it constantly more stimulating than oppressing ? Well, it works for me 
even though it's not my kind of classical music. That dusty Hungaroton vinyl, how right I was to buy it from that jamble sale !!.
At least, I can remember the name of an Hungarian pianist, Deszo Ranki.And a conductor : Janos Ferenczik, and I love these smooth record sleeves !!


----------



## eljr

Sigiswald Kuijken / La Petite Bande
Johann Sebastian Bach: Cantatas - The Complete Liturgical Year in 64 Cantatas

Genre
Classical

Release date:
September 15, 2017

Legnth
19 CD's

Currently, CD 16


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> What, that was it? I was expecting the Swingles to break into jazz.


You didn't like it ?


----------



## Guest

Mahler 9 Karajan

People often say ,the younger Karajan was better,if you hear this performance it is clear that that is a half thruth.
Great Mahler.....mesmerizing


----------



## Pugg

​
*Fauré*: Piano Quintets

Domus: Susan Tomes (piano), Krysia Osostowicz (violin), Timothy Boulton (viola), Richard Lester (cello), with Anthony Marwood (violin)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner*: Götterdämmerung (Immolation Scene) & Tristan und Isolde (Prélude and Liebestod)

Charles Munch, Boston Symphony Orchestra, _Eileen Farrell_ (soprano)


----------



## Vasks

*C. Porter - Overture to "Gay Divorcee" (McGlinn/EMI)
Charpenter - Sea Drift (Hegyi/New World)
Ornstein - A Long Remembered Sorrow (Weber/Naxos)
Bloch - Two Interludes from "Macbeth" (Sternberg/ASV)*


----------



## Pesaro

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4, Lang Lang, pf., Orchestre de Paris, Christoph Eschenbach, cond.

This performance by the highly popular Lang Lang is highly romantic in character, a little too much for my taste. While the concerto is clearly romantic, it is still Beethoven and should be played in that manner. On the other hand, I have to give Mr. Lang Lang credit for playing with tremendous individuality even if the interpretation is more him than Beethoven.

https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Or...bums-bar-strip-0&keywords=lang+lang+beethoven


----------



## Pugg

*Tchaikovsky*: Manfred Symphony; *Rimsky-Korsakov*: Russian Easter Festival Overture
London Symphony Orchestra, Igor Markevitch


----------



## Robert Gamble

Not sure why I chose this one this morning, but enjoying...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet*: Manon

Beverly Sills, Nicolai Gedda, Gérard Souzay, Gabriel Bacquier

Ambrosian Opera Chorus, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Julius Rudel, conducting


----------



## elgar's ghost

Third and final part of chamber works by _'Little Mushroom'_ starting today and concluding tomorrow.

String Quartet no.15 in G D887 (1826):










Piano Trio no.1 in B-flat D898 (1827):
_Notturno_ - movement for piano trio in E-flat D897 (1827):
Piano Trio no.2 in E-flat D929 (1827):










_Rondeau brillant_ in B-minor for violin and piano D895 (1826):
_Fantasie_ in C for violin and piano D934 (1827):










String Quintet in C D956 (1828):


----------



## chill782002

I dug this out as I haven't listened to it for quite a while and wanted to compare the performance of 1st symphony with the 1935 Harty / LSO recording. While the sound is obviously better as it was recorded in 1966, I think the Harty performance has the edge (although others may disagree). Worth having though as one of Sargent's last recordings.


----------



## Flavius

Shostakovich: Preludes & Fugues, op.87. Nikolayeva (Regis)


----------



## Nocture In Blue

Right now Abbados beautiful recording of Gurre-Lieder. 

Earlier, proably my favourite recording of Fidelio, Bernstein & Vienna Philharmonic with Janowitz as Leonore and Kollo as Florestan.


----------



## Malx

More music from the pen of Kaija Saariaho,

Du Cristal.

What a wonderful sound world she creates.


----------



## Judith

Pesaro said:


> Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4, Lang Lang, pf., Orchestre de Paris, Christoph Eschenbach, cond.
> 
> This performance by the highly popular Lang Lang is highly romantic in character, a little too much for my taste. While the concerto is clearly romantic, it is still Beethoven and should be played in that manner. On the other hand, I have to give Mr. Lang Lang credit for playing with tremendous individuality even if the interpretation is more him than Beethoven.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Or...bums-bar-strip-0&keywords=lang+lang+beethoven


There is a lovely one performed by Leif Ove Andsnes and Mahler Chamber Orchestra from box set "The Beethoven Journey".

Used to love Lang Lang myself until I discovered there were better pianists out there!


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Sibelius*: Karelia Suite & The Swan of Tuonela/ *Sibelius*: Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22: The Swan of Tuonela (No. 2)
> 
> Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


Have the Holberg Suite by them but on Legend CD with Dvorak and Tchaikovsky Serenade for Strings on Decca Label.


----------



## bharbeke

*Mahler: Symphony No. 6 "Tragic"* (John Barbirolli, New Philharmonia Orchestra)

Over the course of over 80 minutes, there are of course parts I very much enjoy, and there is nothing that I don't enjoy. I feel like this one would be more effective in the concert hall, free from distractions and enveloped in the music's power.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I learned how to connect my mobile phone to my new soundbar/sub! Bluetooth magic. Zemlinsky piano trio has been the favorite for 2 days.


----------



## LezLee

Vasks: do you know Cole Porter's Overtures and ballet music? I particularly like 'Within The Quota'


----------



## senza sordino

Part three of my British music listening project.

Rebecca Clarke Viola Sonata (which is fantastic, it sparkles like champagne), and other music for Viola. From Spotify, this was a very enjoyable listen, especially the sonata. 









Tippett Symphony no 4, Fantasia Concertante of a theme of Corelli, Fantasia on a theme of Handel. From Spotify. 









RVW Phantasy Quintet and both String Quartets. From Spotify 









Rubbra Violin Concerto. Improvisation for violin and orchestra, improvisations on virginal pieces by Giles Farnaby. I own this CD. 









RVW Symphonies 4, 5 & 6. Fantasia of a theme by Thomas Tallis, The Lark Ascending (Tasmin Little), Fantasia on Greensleeves, The Wasps Overture. I own this set, disks 3&4


----------



## Guest

Manuel de Falla Noches en los jardines de España 
Ravel pianoconcert for the left hand


----------



## Rambler

*Polyphony - Stephen Layton*








American choral music including Barber's Agnus Dei (choral arrangementof the Adagio) and Bernstein's Missa Brevis.

A pleasing hyperion disc.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Pulcinella*

I've never taken to this piece until just now. I finally get it.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Traverso said:


> Mendelssohn Scotisch & Italian


This was my introduction to Mendelssohn and remains one my favourite recording Cycle of his Symphonies and the assorted Orchestral pieces included. The atmosphere and the quality of the playing is incredible.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Concertino for 12 Instruments*

Boulez with the Ensemble Intercontemporain


----------



## AClockworkOrange

senza sordino said:


> Part three of my British music listening project.
> 
> Rebecca Clarke Viola Sonata (which is fantastic, it sparkles like champagne), and other music for Viola. From Spotify, this was a very enjoyable listen, especially the sonata.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tippett Symphony no 4, Fantasia Concertante of a theme of Corelli, Fantasia on a theme of Handel. From Spotify.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RVW Phantasy Quintet and both String Quartets. From Spotify
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rubbra Violin Concerto. Improvisation for violin and orchestra, improvisations on virginal pieces by Giles Farnaby. I own this CD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RVW Symphonies 4, 5 & 6. Fantasia of a theme by Thomas Tallis, The Lark Ascending (Tasmin Little), Fantasia on Greensleeves, The Wasps Overture. I own this set, disks 3&4


You have had some excellent recordings to listen to, time very well spent indeed.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Abbado and the BPO performing Brahms' 4th Symphony and the Haydn Variations.


.....and again this evening-to these ears both a great interpretation and recording!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My listening time has been unusually restricted recently.

My current listening is CD1 of Brilliant Classics' Fauré Edition. This collects his Orchestral pieces together, including _Pavane_, the _Dolly Suite, Masques et Bergamasques Suite_ and _Pelléas et Mélisande_ performed by Serge Baudo & the Orchestre de Paris. A beautiful collection of Orchestral jewels, Fauré had an incredible gift which Baudo & the Orch. de Paris allow to shine brightly.

Earlier I managed the first CD in Mitsuko Uchida's Cycle of Mozart's Piano Concertos with Jeffrey Tate & the English Chamber Orchestra - _Piano Concertos Nos. 5, 6 and 8 'Lützow'_. Beautiful both in composition and interpretation/performance. Mozart has been seizing my attention lately,even more so now thanks to the Met's Cinema broadcast of _Die Zauberflöte._


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Le Chant do Rossignol*

By accident, I have this piece by Boulez and the Cleveland Orchestra and also with the Orchestre National de France. 
The Cleveland recording is better engineered and more precise, but there is something about the French recording which has more a sense of freedom/space, and it's attracting me more.


----------



## Guest

I bought this as a "CD quality FLAC" file from Presto Classical...or so I thought. It's nothing more than a slightly upsampled MP3 file (its bit rate is 595 kbps...a CD quality FLAC is 1114.2 kbps). Oh, the music is very intense and powerful, and the sound is decent enough, but it would have been better as a true hi-res file or a CD.


----------



## Rambler

*Malcolm Arnold: Symphonies 1 & 5* Royal Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Vernon Handley on Conifer








In my 40 odd years of listening to classical music I have regarded Malcolm Arnold as not worth bothering to listen to. Having purchased an 11 CD set (it was cheap!) I have to revise my opinion. These approachable symphonies are far from 'great' but they are entertaining. Probably not for those who take their music too seriously though!


----------



## KenOC

Kontrapunctus said:


> I bought this as a "CD quality FLAC" file from Presto Classical...or so I thought. It's nothing more than a slightly upsampled MP3 file (its bit rate is 595 kbps...a CD quality FLAC is 1114.2 kbps).


The FLAC format can use "any sampling rate from 1 Hz to 65,535 Hz in 1 Hz increments or from 10 Hz to 655,350 Hz in 10 Hz increments" per Wiki. Since it is a lossless compression method, when decoded it yields all the information in the opriginal CD file, bit for bit.

It seems a FLAC file encoded at 1114.2 kbps may not be possible, unless I'm somehow confusing bits and bytes...

ADDED: I am playing a FLAC file right now. My player shows a steady 507 kbps rate at 44,100 Hz.


----------



## Joe B

Arrived with the mail this afternoon:


----------



## Malx

Ibert, Tropismes pour des amours imaginaires.

Schmitt, La Tragedie de Salome Op50 & Psaume 47 Op38 for soprano organ chorus and orchestra.

From this fine boxed set.

Thanks go to Biffo for the recommendation a while ago in another place.


----------



## Eramire156

*Historical Recordings of Bruckner Symphonies: Part 5*

Recorded in 1937

*Anton Bruckner
Symphony no. 5*









*Karl Böhm
Saxon State Orchestra *


----------



## Eramire156

dillonp2020 said:


> Columbia had some of the most brilliant artists, but didn't have the sonic wow factor of Decca, RCA Living Stereo, etc. Speakers Corner has put out a few of the Columbia's, and IMO they are far superior to the originals. While this specific recordings hasn't been reissued, to my knowledge, Speakers Corner is definitely worth checking out for Columbia.


Columbia always had disappointing sound, but only paid two bucks for my very clean copy, so I doubt I will replace it, but you never know.


----------



## Flavius

*Lt. Kijé*

Prokofiev: Sym. no. 5 in Bb; Lt. Kijé. Andreas Schmidt, baritone; Berliner Phil./ Ozawa (DG)


----------



## deprofundis

Ah distinguished ladie's & gentelmen of talk classical lore, let's me introduce to you my lastest purchased and currently listening, whiteout waiting further on... behold....!!!

One of the best* Hildegard Von Bingen* offering (on ricecar label) called Ego sum homo by Tiburtina Ensemble, what a lovely rendition hmm.. and i have plenty Bingen release im allready stunt.

The other one is* Machaut, messe de Norte-dame,* now people think deprofundis are you raving gmad you have this in multiple copy en ensemble, well im look for the ultimate pearl for this master work,the ensemble in none other than
 the Vienna Consort, i trust Austria and Germany for narly release and results, i have no fear this will be delightfull.

:tiphat:


----------



## bharbeke

Rambler said:


> *Malcolm Arnold: Symphonies 1 & 5* Royal Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Vernon Handley on Conifer
> View attachment 98426
> 
> 
> In my 40 odd years of listening to classical music I have regarded Malcolm Arnold as not worth bothering to listen to. Having purchased an 11 CD set (it was cheap!) I have to revise my opinion. These approachable symphonies are far from 'great' but they are entertaining. Probably not for those who take their music too seriously though!


Welcome to the forum, Rambler! I've sampled a couple pieces by Malcolm Arnold and walked away indifferent. I will try Symphony No. 5 sometime.


----------



## Malx

Tonight's listening ends with an unusual work:

Hauker Tomasson's, Skima which is a concerto for two double basses and orchestra - played by Havardur Tryggvason & Valur Palsson (double basses), Iceland Symphony Orchestra conducted by Bernhardur Wilkinson.

For those who aren't aware of Tomasson he is an Icelandic composer born in 1960.


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> The FLAC format can use "any sampling rate from 1 Hz to 65,535 Hz in 1 Hz increments or from 10 Hz to 655,350 Hz in 10 Hz increments" per Wiki. Since it is a lossless compression method, when decoded it yields all the information in the opriginal CD file, bit for bit.
> 
> It seems a FLAC file encoded at 1114.2 kbps may not be possible, unless I'm somehow confusing bits and bytes...
> 
> ADDED: I am playing a FLAC file right now. My player shows a steady 507 kbps rate at 44,100 Hz.


According to my Lossless Audio Checker program, it is not a FLAC but merely an upsampled MP3.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Quatre etudes pour orchestre*

Boulez conducting the Cleveland Orchestra and the Orchestre National de France. There isn't much difference in the conducting, but the Cleveland Orchestra's sound is slick and polished, and I somehow prefer the French orchestra.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Boulez, Rituel*


----------



## Flavius

Brahms: Sonatas for Piano and Violin. Grumiaux, Sebok (Philips)


----------



## Guest

A lovely performance and recording. By the way, Pelliccia plays viola, not violin on this recording.










(Vinyl nicely circumvents the whole bit rate issue!)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Joe B

*Program: *Symphony #4, Capriccio for Harp and String Orchestra, Serenata for Orchestra, Three New England Sketches
*Performers:* Seattle Symphony, New York Chamber Symphony, Theresa Wunrow (harp)
*Conductor:* Gerard Schwarz
*Composer: *Walter Piston
*Recording: *Recorded by John Eargle 12/90, 1/91, 3/91, & 5/91 at Seattle Opera House and 92nd Street Y, New York City 
*Format: *CD (DDD-1992)
*Label:* Delos


----------



## Pugg

*Ives*: Symphony No. 1,

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Pugg

*Debussy*: Children's Corner/ Estampes (3) (Complete)
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque

_Samson François _(piano)


----------



## Casebearer

A really great performance of Bartók's Concerto for Orchestra by he Orchestra of the University of Music FRANZ LISZT Weimar, a youth orchestra but you couldn't tell with your eyes closed. One of the best really.


----------



## Pugg

*Czerny*: Grand Concerto in A minor

Rosemary Tuck (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach/ Telemann*: Suites.
Ransom Wilson flute.

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz*: Overtures and Opera Excerpts

Sylvia McNair & Richard Leech

Baltimore Symphony Orchestra, David Zinman


----------



## Malx

Something to fortify my resolve before being dragged round the shops this Saturday!

Piano Concerto No1 from this disc.


----------



## Malx

Pugg said:


> *Ives*: Symphony No. 1,
> 
> Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi
> 
> For the Saturday symphony tradition.


Good morning Pugg - may I ask what is "The Saturday symphony tradition"


----------



## Pugg

Malx said:


> Good morning Pugg - may I ask what is "The Saturday symphony tradition"


Of course you can:

SS 21.10.17 - Ives #1

Project by: realdealblues


----------



## Malx

Pugg said:


> Of course you can:
> 
> SS 21.10.17 - Ives #1
> 
> Project by: realdealblues


Thank you - I should have searched myself!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini*: Adelson & Salvini

Daniela Barcellona (Nelly), Enea Scala (Salvini), Maurizio Muraro (Bonifacio), Leah-Marian Jones (Madame Rivers), Simone Alberghini (Lord Adelson), Kathryn Rudge (Fanny), Rodion Pogossov (Struley), David Soar (Geronio)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Opera Rara Chorus, Daniele Rustioni


----------



## Haydn man

Symphony No.4 from this cycle
Recommended


----------



## Merl

Kontrapunctus said:


> I bought this as a "CD quality FLAC" file from Presto Classical...or so I thought. It's nothing more than a slightly upsampled MP3 file (its bit rate is 595 kbps...a CD quality FLAC is 1114.2 kbps). Oh, the music is very intense and powerful, and the sound is decent enough, but it would have been better as a true hi-res file or a CD.


Kontrapunctus, bitrate is a measure of size (how many bits of data it requires to store one second, or is able to transmit in one second). The less 'busy' the music is the more it will compress.

As such, since FLAC is a lossless codec, and lossless codecs reduce the file size (not the quality), the bitrate becomes smaller.
Note that a bitrate of 1100kbps Flac for a song is extremely difficult to achieve (nearly rmpossible actually). Usually, songs compress to anywhere between the 480 to 900 range but sparse pieces can be lower (depending on what level Flac encoding is used also). The files will still be lossless. In 15+ years of using digital files for my own encoding, etc I have never come across an 'unsampled mp3'. Maybe it's just another type of lossless encoding that the player doesn't recognise. At that bit rate it's definitely going to be lossless. There's an awful lot of rubbish written about mp3 and Flac encoding. Our ears can rarely hear the difference between a quality vbr mp3 rip and a standard Flac one.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Vocal/choral works by Paul Hindemith this morning.

Disc one features a miscellany of shorter _a cappella_ works, including a handful of the many brief informal canons written specially for friends.

The second disc features the works which Hindemith composed for voice with various chamber combinations beginning in the early part of his career which ushered in his first sustained burst of creativity during the early-to-mid 1920s.

The third disc may be of particular interest to any appreciators of 20th century _a cappella_ vocal/choral music as it consists of arguably the two uppermost compositions that Hindemith contributed to this category - the cycle of _Five-Part Madrigals_ (on texts by Josef Weinheber) from 1958 and the mass setting from 1963, the latter of which was completed by the composer just prior to his death.

_(6) Lieder nach alten Texten (Songs to Old Lyrics)_ op.33 (1923-25), _Variationen über ein altes Tanzlied (Variations on an Old Dance Song)_ (1939), eight canons (c.1936-1962) plus eleven other songs:










_Melancholie_ - four songs for voice and string quartet op.13 [Texts: Christian Morgenstern] (1917-19):
_Wie es wär', wenn's anders wär' (As it Were, if Indeed it Were)_ - song for soprano, flute, oboe, bassoon, two violins, voila and two cellos WoO [Text: Franz Bonn] (1918): 
_Des Todes Tod (Death's Death)_ - three songs for female voice, two violas and two cellos op.23a [Texts: Eduard Reinacher] (1922): 
_Die junge Magd (The Young Maid)_ - six poems for alto voice, flute, clarinet and string quartet op.23b [Texts: Georg Trakl] (1922):
_Die Serenaden_ - 'little cantata' on romantic texts for soprano, oboe, viola and cello op.35 (1924):










_(12) Five-Part Madrigals_ [Texts: Josef Weinheber] (1958) and _Mass_ (1963):


----------



## Judith

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 98451
> 
> Symphony No.4 from this cycle
> Recommended


Love the whole cycle. Saw them live nearly two years ago with Petrenko and they were amazing! One of best concerts I had been to!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berwald*: Symphony No. 3 in C major 'Sinfonie singulière'/ Berwald: Symphony No. 4 in E flat major 'Sinfonie naïve'
*Schubert:* Symphony No. 4 in C minor, D417 'Tragic'

B.P. Igor Markevitch.


----------



## Joe B

"The Saturday symphony tradition":


----------



## Guest

Schubert string quartets 1 - 2 - 3


----------



## eljr

Javier Núñez / Johanna Rose
C.P.E. Bach: 3 Sonatas for viola da gamba

Genre
Classical
Release date
November 10, 2017
Length
65 minutes


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Boulez, Pli Selon Pli*

I'm home alone, so it's an opportunity to crank up some Boulez.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert* - Works for violin & piano

Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Jérôme Ducros (piano)


----------



## Joe B

*Program: *Sonate pour violoncelle seul op.8, Sonate pour violoncelle et piano op. 4
*Performers:* LLuis Claret (cello), Rose-Marie Cabestany (piano)
*Composer:* Zoltan Kodaly
*Format:* CD (DDD-1990)
*Label:* Harmonia Mundi


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> *Boulez, Pli Selon Pli*
> 
> I'm home alone, so it's an opportunity to crank up some Boulez.
> 
> View attachment 98453


"seize the day"


----------



## eljr

Paul W. Popiel / University of Kansas Wind Ensemble
Mohammed Fairouz: In the Shadow of No Towers; Philip Glass: Concerto Fantasy

Release Date November 19, 2013
Duration57:41
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Symphony
Recording DateMarch 18, 2013 - March 21, 2013
Recording Location
Lied Center of Kansas, Lawrence, Kansas, USA


----------



## Joe B

Manxfeeder said:


> *Boulez, Pli Selon Pli*
> 
> I'm home alone, so it's an opportunity to crank up some Boulez.
> 
> View attachment 98453





Traverso said:


> "seize the day"


My wife just left the house and will be working at the OT office until noon. I've been listening this morning on headphones using a small outboard DAC at my computer. Time to "Power up the main converters!" and blast some music while I whip around and get all the house work out of the way (I've been around long enough to know how to be a hero:lol: and not say things like "It's not my fault....It's not my fault!). On that note, I'm putting this into the player:


----------



## Biwa

Faure: Violin Sonata No. 1, Op. 13; Après un rêve, Op. 7 No. 1; Morceau de lecture in A major (1903)
Debussy: Preludes, Book 1, No. 12 (Minstrels); Beau soir 
Ravel: Sonata in G major for violin and piano; Berceuse sur le nom de Gabriel Fauré; Piece en forme de habanera

Christian Svarfvar (violin)
Roland Pöntinen (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Diepenbrock:* Overture 'De Vogels' / Elektra - symphonic suite / Marsyas concert suite

Bamberger Symphoniker, Antony Hermus


----------



## Vasks

*Pergolesi - Overture to "Adriano in Siria" (Vlad/Arts)
Graun - Concerto in A minor for Viola da gamba (Coin/Auvidis)
F. J. Haydn - Piano Trio in E-flat, H.15, No. 10 (Beaux Arts/Philips)
W. F. Bach - Sinfonia in D minor, F.65 (Haenchen/Berlin Classics)*


----------



## pmsummer

CONCERTS A DEAUX VIOLES ESGALES
_Tome II_
*Du Sier de Sainte Colombe*
Jordi Savall - basse viole
Wieland Kuijken - basse viole
_
Astrée_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano concerto no 5

Rudolf Serkin / Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## LezLee

eljr said:


> Paul W. Popiel / University of Kansas Wind Ensemble
> Mohammed Fairouz: In the Shadow of No Towers; Philip Glass: Concerto Fantasy
> 
> The Glass is one of my very favourite pieces, eljr! It has to be that version (not on YouTube sadly) the others aren't the same at all.


----------



## Joe B

Not quite done with housework yet, so I'm keeping the energy up with this:


----------



## Guest

Mahler Symphony No.9 Herbert von Karajan
Yesterday I listened to this recording,I purschased this remastering wich sound much better so with pleasure I listen again to this great reading,great Mahler


----------



## Pugg

*Strauss*: Guntram

Reiner Goldberg (Guntram), Ilona Tokody (Freihild), Sander Sólyom-Nagy (Der alte Herzog), István Gáti (Herzog Robert), János Bándi (Der Narr des Herzogs)

Hungarian State Orchestra, Eve Queler


----------



## Joe B

*Program:* Sonata Opus 2 No 3, Sonata Opus 13, Sonata Opus 20
*Performer:* Maria Rose
*Composer:* Johann Hummel
*Recording:* Recorded at the Collingwood Arts Center, Toledo, Ohio on a fortepiano built by John Lyon
*Format:* CD (DDD-1990)
*Label:* Newport Classic


----------



## Pesaro

Judith,

I have heard the Ove Andsnes recording via the Naxos Music Library and I agree it is an excellent performance. It has a very good pulse while the more romantic Lang Lang recording meanders a lot. Another Beethoven 4th that I really love is the first Brendel version, recorded on the Vox label. Despite the use of a 2nd tier orchestra, the Brendel recording has real passion.


----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: Sym. No. 9. Soloists & Choir, Berlin Phil. Orch./ Cluytens (EMI)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 1*

I'm used to the Hanover Band, so Karajan sounds large and spacious, like he's calling down from a mountain peak.


----------



## Rambler

*Samuel Adler: Symphony No. 6; Concerto for Cello and Orchetra* Royal Scottish National Orchestra conducted by Jose Serebrier, Maximilian Hornung cello, on Linn







Interesting American orchestral works - my only recordings of this composer. The symphony is somewhat strenuous, the cello concerto rather less so (at least in parts). I'll happily explore more Adler - but I don't think he'll make it into my top ten American composers!!


----------



## senza sordino

Part four of my British music listening project.

Delius Brigg Fair, In a Summer Garden, The Walk to the Paradise Garden, North Country Sketches, Florida Suite, Two Aquarelles, On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring, Summer Night on the River, Dance Rhapsody no 1&2 (two disks). I never really liked Delius until we play Walk to the Paradise Garden in orchestra. Only then could I see on the music page, the long melodic ling unfold. Lovely. I own this CD









RVW Symphonies 7, 3 and 1. My CD set. My favourite, seven, and least favourite, one. Disks 5&1









Moeran violin concerto, Delius Legend, Holst A Song of the Night, Elgar Chanson de matin, chanson de nuit, Salut D'amour, RVW The Lark Ascending. My autographed CD









Britten Three String Quartets, my autographed CD, fantastic music









Tavener The Protecting Veil, Britten third Cello Suite, Tavener Thrinos, from Spotify


----------



## Malx

Thanks to Pugg's clarification of what "The Saturday Symphony" was all about I listened first to a dull rendition of the the Symphony from the New Philharmonia Orchestra under Harold Farberman which I have as a cheap download, my first reaction being not for me but then I tried this recording on Spotify:









So much better, in fact it sounded at times like a different symphony - very enjoyable.


----------



## Rambler

*Julian Anderson: orchestral works including Alhambra Fantasy* BBC Symphony Orchestra conducted by Oliver Knussen on Ondine








My only disc of Julian Anderson's works - an English composer who is rather younger than I am. Plenty of colour in these works from the 1990's and 2000.


----------



## Joe B

*Conductors & Program:*

*Blas Galindo:*Cuatro Canciones (1) Me gustas cuando callas (2) Dos Corazones (3) La Fraternidad (4) Corazon disperse
* Jorge Córdoba:* Siete Haiku: (1) Voy a caballo (2) Sobre el arrozal (3) Pongo a la luna(4) Un murcielago (5) Veloz la rana (6) Niebla del alba (7) Vuelan hermosas
*Maria Granillo:* Marinas: (1) La Orilla del Mar (2) La Tarde (3) Pescador de Luna
*Luis Sandi: *Cantata en la Tumba de Garcia Lorca
*Rocio Sanz: *Cinco Villancicos (1) onde vais, zagales (2) Aquella flor del campo (3) Villancico de los pastorcillos (4) Villancico de los negritos (5) Villancico de las zagalas
*Gonzalo Carrillo: *La Noche
*Salvador Torre: *Testimonial
*Victor M. Medeles:* Totcuic (Canto de Pajaros)

*Performers:* The Gregg Smith Singers
*Conductor:* Gregg Smith
*Recording: *Recorded 10/95 at the recital hall at Suny Purchase, NY
*Format:* CD (DDD-2001)
*Label: *Newport Classic

Beautiful music performed wonderfully.


----------



## laurie

Joe B said:


> My wife just left the house and will be working at the OT office until noon. I've been listening this morning on headphones using a small outboard DAC at my computer. Time to "Power up the main converters!" and blast some music while I whip around and get all the house work out of the way (I've been around long enough to know how to be a hero:lol: and not say things like "It's not my fault....It's not my fault!). On that note, I'm putting this into the player:


Smart man ... your wife is a lucky woman! :lol:


----------



## pmsummer

EL ARTE DE FANTASÍA
_El libro de circa nueva (1557)_
*Luis Venegas de Henestrosa*
The Harp Consort
Hille Perl - viola da gamba
Lee Santana - vihuela, cittern
Steven Player - Renaissance guitar, percussion
Helen Coombs - organ, harpsichord
Andrew Lawrence-King - director, harps & psaltery
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Taplow

Jakob Lindberg - Spanish Guitar Music


----------



## Malx

Decided to follow up the earlier Ives with my only other Ives recording:


----------



## Rambler

*John Adams: The Gospel According to The Other Mary* Los Angeles Philharmonic & Master Chorale conducted by Gustavo Dudamel on DG








A Passion Oratorio by one of my favourite American composers.


----------



## Guest

The Feast of fools


----------



## melodiousmonkey

A new contemporary group giving music - old and new - a fresh new take. Called Project MainStream.


----------



## Guest

It's hard to believe that this recording was made in 1964-sounds superb. (Not to mention I scored a mint copy for $1.98!)


----------



## Malx

More Stokowski - a rollicking Sibelius 1 - no boring run through here:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dufourt: Antiphysis*


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Symphony #15.

The first movement, with its playful quoting of Rossini, makes me think I'm listening to Charles Ives.


----------



## Guest

Passionate playing and great sound. Another $1.98 bargain.


----------



## Taggart

An excellent collection of 17th century English music with some later continental material with links to North Britain.

Delightful music, deliciously played.


----------



## Gouldanian

Joly Braga Santos' Symphony no. 4... Reminds me of the countryside


----------



## Joe B

Starting the evening off with some Bartok:


----------



## deprofundis

*Sigismondo D'India *a late renaissance or early Baroque of Italia, i got the musique d'abord offering, this cd about:
 canzottes & madrigali, the price of admition were cheap and im fairly impress, perhaps this gentelman, at time a missing link between _Gesualdo and Monteverdi polyphony_.

There more i seen a* Gesualdo* i did not have on Decca(label) sounded sweet, but only purchased the marian motets, have a nice night or day, your pal deprofundis, says take care.

:tiphat:


----------



## Joe B

Erich Wolfgang Korngold composed this piano trio at the age of 13. Whoa!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Impromptus D899 & D935

Murray Perahia (piano)

Wonderful Sunday morning music.


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Les Adieux / *Mozart:* Sonata In C

Van Cliburn

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Arias.
Lucia Popp/ Leonard Slatkin.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rodrigo*: Concierto de Aranjuez & Fantasía para un gentilhombre

Narciso Yepes

Philharmonia Orchestra & English Chamber Orchestra, Garcia Navarro


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gustav Mahler* - Das Lied von der Erde
Sibylla Rubens, Renee Morloc, Markus Schäfer, Hansjörg Albrecht,

Markus Eiche, Münchener Bach-Orchester


----------



## Haydn man

Traverso said:


> Mahler Symphony No.9 Herbert von Karajan
> Yesterday I listened to this recording,I purschased this remastering wich sound much better so with pleasure I listen again to this great reading,great Mahler


I was inspired to try this version via streaming 
The Berlin Philharmoic at the top of their game


----------



## Pugg

​
*Offenbach*: Fantasio

Sarah Connolly (Fantasio), Brenda Rae (Elsbeth), Russell Braun (Le prince), Brindley Sherratt (Le Roi) & Neal Davies (Sparck)

Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Sir Mark Elder


----------



## Pugg

*Ravel, Debussy, Fauré* - String Quartets

Quatuor Ebène


----------



## Nocture In Blue

I love this recording.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven violin sonata Kreutzer and Spring


----------



## MattB

Michael Riesman - Philip Glass Dracula


----------



## Joe B

I've been listening to this for the last 50 minutes with only 2 tracks left. GREAT way to start a Sunday morning.


----------



## Pugg

​
_Cypresses by Antonin Dvorak
_
Timothy Robinson (tenor), Graham Johnson (piano)

Delme String Quartet


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> I've been listening to this for the last 50 minutes with only 2 tracks left. GREAT way to start a Sunday morning.


you need to stop posting, you are gonna cost me a fortune....


----------



## Joe B

Stepping up the energy with Janacek's "Glagolitic Mass." An excellent recording.


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> you need to stop posting, you are gonna cost me a fortune....


I thought for sure you had a copy of this. Charles Bruffy's choirs are just amazing. And they've yet to do a program which I don't care for.


----------



## eljr

Charles Bruffy / Kansas City Chorale / Phoenix Chorale
Rheinberger: Sacred Choral Works

Release Date November 6, 2007
Duration56:16
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral

currently streaming


----------



## Guest

Richard Strauss Metamorphosen


----------



## elgar's ghost

More of Paul Hindemith's vocal works today.

_Drei Gesänge_ - three songs for soprano and large orchestra op.9 [Texts: Ernst Wilhelm Lotz (1,3)/Else Lasker-Schüler (2)] (1917):
_Sancta Susanna_ - opera in one act op.21 [Libretto: August Stramm] (1921):










_Lieder mit Klavier_ - eight songs op.18 [Texts: Kurt Bock (1)/Christian Morgenstern (2,4,5)/Else Lasker-Schüler (3,6)/Heinar Schilling (7)/Georg Trakl (8)] (1920), _Lieder nach Texten von Angelus Silesius_ - four songs (1935) plus twenty two other songs (1933-55):










_When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd: A Requiem For Those We Loved_ - for mezzo-soprano, baritone, mixed chorus and orchestra [Texts: Walt Whitman] (1946):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: Piano concerto NO.1

Van Cliburn/ Kiril Kondrashin


----------



## Joe B

Listening to "Missa Brevis", disc 2, for soloists, mixed choir, organ, and orchestra. This is from a performance in Hungary conducted by Kodaly in 1956. Philips remastered this disc using the NoNOISE digital noise reduction system developed by Sonic Solutions of San Francisco, CA........and it worked. This disc sounds really good for a recording made on analogue equipment 61 years ago.


----------



## Guest

Tchaikovsky Swan Lake


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Jonathan Harvey, Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco*

This is an interesting piece for voices and sounds based on the overtones of the Westminster Cathedral chimes.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Auber and Suppe* : Overtures.

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Messaien, Et Exspecto Resurrectionem Morturum*

Boulez and the Orchestre du Domaine Musical


----------



## Joe B

*Composers and Program:* 
*Oliver Messiaen:* O sacrum convivium
*Sir John Tavener:* Song for Athene
*Ralph Vaughan Williams: *Mass in G Minor
*Maurice Durufle: *Quatre motets sur des themes gregoriens
*Aaron Copland: *Four Motets

*Performers:* Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chamber Chorus
*Conductor:* Norman Mackenzie
*Recording:* Recorded June 19-21, 2005 at the Episcopal Cathedral of St. Philip, Atlanta, Georgia
*Format: *Hybrid SACD (DSD-7/9/06)
*Label:* Telarc


----------



## starthrower

Manxfeeder said:


> *Jonathan Harvey, Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco*
> 
> This is an interesting piece for voices and sounds based on the overtones of the Westminster Cathedral chimes.
> 
> View attachment 98482


Great box! And the Harvey/Ferneyhough/Holler/Dufourt disc is a favorite.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 8 in F Major, Op. 93 by Frans Brüggen and the Orchestra of the 18th Century:


----------



## Vasks

*B. Romberg - Concert Overture (Bizzozero/Sony)
Goetz - Nanie (Albert/cpo)
Brull - Piano Concerto #2 (Roscoe/Hyperion)*


----------



## Vasks

Joe B said:


> *Conductor:* Norman Mackenzie


LOL! When Norman was a teenager, he was the organist for my church.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Offenbach*:Tales Of Hoffmann
Beverly Sills , Norman Treigle , Stuart Burrows ,Susanne Marsee , et al 
The London Symphony Orchestra ‎Julius Rudel ,Conductor


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Sibelius: The Oceanides, Op. 73 & Finlandia, Op. 26 by Paavo Berglund and the Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Heard Lalo and Magnard before my wife got fed up. Nice romantic music


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 98484
> 
> Heard Lalo and Magnard before my wife got fed up. Nice romantic music


Did she turn the music off?


----------



## Joe B

*Program:* Sonata #4 in C Major, Sonata #3 in G Major, Sonata #6 in d minor, Sonata #3 in A Major, Sonata #1 in D Major, Sonata #2 in F Major (all world premier recordings)
*Performers:* American Baroque
*Conductor: *led by flutist Stephen Schultz
*Composer:* Georg Philipp Telemann
*Format: *CD (DDD-1990)
*Label: *KOCH International


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> *Composers and Program:*
> *Oliver Messiaen:* O sacrum convivium
> *Sir John Tavener:* Song for Athene
> *Ralph Vaughan Williams: *Mass in G Minor
> *Maurice Durufle: *Quatre motets sur des themes gregoriens
> *Aaron Copland: *Four Motets
> 
> *Performers:* Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chamber Chorus
> *Conductor:* Norman Mackenzie
> *Recording:* Recorded June 19-21, 2005 at the Episcopal Cathedral of St. Philip, Atlanta, Georgia
> *Format: *Hybrid SACD (DSD-7/9/06)
> *Label:* Telarc


Nice set list today. I can't seem to find a like button when viewing this site on my Amazon Fire. ?????


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> Nice set list today. I can't seem to find a like button when viewing this site on my Amazon Fire. ?????


Amazon Fire???? I know your not talking about the burning of countless acres in the Amazon basin.:lol:


----------



## LezLee

eljr said:


> Nice set list today. I can't seem to find a like button when viewing this site on my Amazon Fire. ?????


I had this problem with my iPad, I lost Like, Edit and Delete. Then I noticed 'Go to Mobile Edition' at bottom right of the page and everything came back when I clicked on it. Unfortunately it just appeared and I don't know how to find it! There's always 'Switch it off and on again'. Worth a try.


----------



## palJacky

Atherton Weill...
A '2-fer' which contains the complete contents of this three L
P set I got in college which served as my introduction to Weill beyond "The Doors"







Followed by a far newer disc of the symphonies on GMN









I have always had a soft spot for Atherton who was also my intro to Birtwistle with "Punch and Judy", and I 'learned' several Schoenberg works by playing his decca LPs flat.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Did she turn the music off?


She just wanted some quiet in the house  No problem. Just put on Ferdinand Ries cello sonatas now. Romantic cello sunday.


----------



## Heliogabo

This morning I've listened to two new (in my collection) albums:










The classic performance of Die kunst der fugue by Walcha. I was looking forward for an organ rendition, and this is with no doubt a perfect choice. Great performance and great sound (specially for a 50's recording). An historical value album, since it was the first DG stereo recording. I'm very happy with this recent purchase. And...










I was surprised that I didn't find almost any information about this interesting recording. Concerto Melante uses the only surviving source of the Musical offering's first edition and performs it "in the order in wich the pieces appear there". Aside this is a very enjoyable performance of my favorite BWV.


----------



## Judith

Was listening to

Tchaikovsky String Quartet no 1 by
Endellion String Quartet

What I didn't know was that Steven Isserlis had recorded the second movement on hisTchaikovsky Rococo Variations album and when I listened to it to compare, it was absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Haydn man

Samuel Barber Violin Concerto, a really enjoyable work for a late Sunday afternoon


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Cantatas BWV 5; 56: Mathis, Schmidt, Schreier, Fischer-Dieskau; Fischer-Dieskau, Munich Bach Choir & Orch./ Richter (Archiv)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Richard Strauss, Eine Alpensinfonie, Op. 64, Rudolf Kempe and the Staatskapelle Dresden:


----------



## Judith

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 98484
> 
> Heard Lalo and Magnard before my wife got fed up. Nice romantic music


Have similar issues with husband. He can only listen to classical for so long!!


----------



## Malx

Reger, Suite in G minor & Britten, Lachrymae, both from the Yuri Bashmet cheap box.


----------



## Rambler

*Adam: Giselle* The Royal Ballet on Opus Arte







Listening and watching Giselle on this Blu-ray disc. This is well outside my usual listening zone - I've never really been into ballet, particularly romantic ballet. However I'm trying to fill in some major gaps I'm my classical collection - and this fits as a representative romantic ballet - pre Tchaikovsky. Charming in it's own rather conventional way.


----------



## Faramundo

can someone explain in technical terms (that i do not possess) why i love this version of the 3rd concerto :








while i don't at all relish the Andras Schiff/Simon Rattle one that is on YT ???

Schiff sounds flat and offhand while Sandar seems more focused and tragic, do i make sense or am i being ridiculous ??

Thanx


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-2nd Symphony performed by Abbado and the BPO.


----------



## Badinerie

Drifting away with the headphones on...


----------



## Malx

Now peaceful music for this evening:


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable*

Recently the University of Chicago music dept. got rid of some their LPs, I was able to pickup a handful, including three Ralph Kirkpatrick LPs on Archive performing J. S. Bach

*Archive Productions

J. S. Bach
Keyboard Works
Ralph Kirkpatrick: Hapsichord*


----------



## Flavius

Dvorak: Piano Quintets in A, op. 5 & op. 81. Richter, Borodin Quart. (Philips)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Georg Philipp Telemann: Concerto A minor, TWV 52:a1 and Concerto in D major TWV 55:d6

Dan Laurin Recorder
Federico Guglielmo, Claudia Combs
Monica Pelliciari violin
Gianni Maraldi viola
Mauro Valli cello
Cristiano Contadin bass viol
Roberto Loreggian harpsichold


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable*

*Igor Stravinsky * 
The Fire Bird-Suite / Symphony Of Psalms









Ernest Ansermet

L'Orchestre De La Suisse Romande

The London Philharmonic Orchestra, The London Philharmonic Choir


----------



## bejart

Guiseppe Maria Cambini (1746-1825): Wind Trio in G Minor, Op.45, No.2

Massimo Mercelli, flute -- Luca Vignali, obobe -- Paolo Carlini, bassoon


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Kurtag, Messages de feu Demoiselle R.V. Troussova; Birtwisle, ...AGM..., Grisey, Modulations*

The Kurtag didn't do much for me, but the Birtwisle and Grisey made a good first impression.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Triple Concerto; Concerto for Oboe, Violin, Strings and Basso Continuo*

This is a fun box set. They play with joie de vivre.


----------



## KenOC

Mendelssohn's Piano Trios, Trio Wanderer. Very fine performances.


----------



## Guest

I was surprised to find this at a Barnes and Noble last night. While I would prefer an all-analog recording, vinyl warms up the early digital audio and it sounds pretty good. Wonderful playing, as one would expect.


----------



## Flavius

Dvorak: Piano Quartets in D & Eb. Domus (hyperion)


----------



## Pesaro

Every so often, two orchestras will perform together. If it sounds like a gimmick, it certainly is but it can be fun. My wife and I heard the Atlanta Symphony and their youth orchestra perform the Tchaikovsky 4th Symphony together and it was quite thrilling.

Here is a joint concert of the Arnhem and Japan Philharmonics performing the Tchaikovsky 5th. I sampled some of the finale and the sound is indeed quite huge but whether it is musical or not is another question. The digital download price from Amazon is a very high $18.99, from Play Google, it is $3.99. If you have NML, you can listen to it for free.

https://www.amazon.com/Live-Tokyo-2...lbums-bar-strip-0&keywords=live+in+tokyo+2007

https://play.google.com/store/music...5gvn7e24&tid=song-Tozclvqhr7w7cl42jbre7hv623y


----------



## Flavius

Dvorak: Piano Quartets in D & Eb. Domus (hyperion)

My last Dvorak posting was for piano quintets. This is for quartets (not a duplicate, as you suggest).


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mozart: Symphony #35 In D Major K. 385 "Haffner" (2nd Version) Christopher Hogwood and The Academy of Ancient Music


----------



## Joe B

gardibolt said:


> On the RMCR Google group, there was a recommendation for the disc of Evan Johnson on violin and Anthony Newman on fortepiano playing the Beethoven Kreutzer sonata (Newport Classics) "as if their hair was on fire." I thought that sounded intriguing and got a cheap used copy from Amazon marketplace (that turned out to be new). It's pretty exhilarating and indeed sounds like their hair is on fire. The outer movements are marked Presto and they take it as Presto as you can imagine. It's pretty wild and at times seems like it's going to careen out of control though it never quite does, but there are some intonation issues on the gut strings on the fiddle that keep it from being a 100% recommendation. Nevertheless, eye-opening and a lot of fun. I'll be returning to this one.
> 
> View attachment 98208


It's been a while since I've listened to this disc. Your post #22206 from 10/13 has stayed with me and I figured tonight was a good time to pull it out and give it a spin. Your assessment of the recording is accurate. There are some intonation issues with the guts strings but the playing is "on fire."










*Program:* The "Spring" Sonata, The "Kreutzer" Sonata
*Performers:* Evan Johnson (period violin), Anthony Newman (fortepiano)
*Composer:* Ludwig Van Beethoven
*Format: *CD (DDD-1990)
*Label:* Newport Classic


----------



## Joe B

*Program and Performers:*
*Gloria!* (6:14)
West Virginia University Choir; West Virginia University Studio Orchestra; Jeffry Blake Johnson, conductor
*Leaving: A Famine Victim's Cry of Desolation* (9:49)
Donald George, tenor; Lee Blair, narrator; The WV Studio Choir; Cynthia Babin Anderson, oboe; Mikylah Myers McTeer, violin I; Timothy Tan, violin II; Andrea Priester Houde, viola; William Skidmore, cello; Sora Lee, piano
*A Dawn Song* (3:12)
Donald George, tenor; Lucy Mauro, piano
*The Drifter *(2:45)
Mikylah Myers McTeer, violin; Lucy Mauro, piano
*Down by the Salley Gardens* (3:38)
Donald George, tenor; Lucy Mauro, piano
*Frolics *(2:33)
Lucy Mauro, piano
*When You Are Old* (4:45)
Donald George, tenor; Lucy Mauro, piano
*Return to Old Ireland* (14:37)
The Michael O'Neal Singers; Michael O'Neal, conductor

*Composer:* Mary McAuliffe

*Recording: *
*Gloria! *- December 7, 2011; Lyell B. Clay Theater, West Virginia University
*The Drifter* and *Frolics* - December 17, 2012; Bloch Hall, West Virginia University
*When You Are Old*, *Down By the Salley Gardens*, *A Dawn Song* - May 4-6, 2012; Bloch Hall, West Virginia University
*Leaving: A Famine Victim's Cry of Desolation* - February 8, 2012; Bloch Hall, West Virginia University
*Return to Old Ireland* - March 17, 2000; Roswell United Methodist Church, Roswell, GA

*Format:* CD (DDD-2015)
*Label:* Delos


----------



## senza sordino

Part five of my British music listening project. This is a lot of singing for me, typically I'm an instrumentalist. I started with an instrumental but continued on with a lot of singing. The Serenade for tenor, horn and strings is definitely my favourite from this part.

Lawes, my cd. Consort music for viols, lutes and theorbos. A charming start to my Sunday morning.









Dowland Second Book of Songs, from Spotify. I chose the second book, because it ranked higher than the first when we here on TC compiled the pre 1700 music list. I think I might have chosen an uninspiring version, because there seemed to be no variation between songs until the end when the man started singing. 









Great British Cathedral Anthems, my CD from the April 2017 BBC Music Magazine. A good range from Thomas Tallis to contemporary.









Holst A Hymn to Jesus, A Choral Symphony, The Wandering Scholar, At the Boar's Head. From Spotify, 2 CDs. 









Britten Les Illuminations, Serenade for Tenor Horn and Strings, Nocturne. Jolly good stuff


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Joe B

Listening to Poulenc's "Stabat Mater"


----------



## WVdave

Zukerman, Mehta, Los Angeles Philharmonic
Bartók ‎- Violin Concerto
Columbia Masterworks ‎- M 35156, Vinyl, LP, Album, US, 1979.


----------



## Joe B

Ending the weekend with Saint Saens' "Carnival of the Animals"

*Performers:* Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, Joseph Villa & Patricia Jennings (pianos)
*Conductor:* Andre Previn
*Format: *CD (DDD)
*Label:* Philips


----------



## Pugg

​
*Krommer*: Three Partitas and Six Marches

Academy of St Martin in the Fields Wind Ensemble, Bastiaan Blomhert


----------



## tortkis

Rued Langgaard: Symphonies nos. 10, 11, 12 - Artur Rubinstein Philharmonic Orchestra, Ilya Stupel (Danacord)


----------



## Pugg

*Lortzing*: Overtures

Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra, Leipzig Radio Symphony Orchestra, A.F Guhl, Heinz Roegner


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruckner*: Symphony No. 8 in C minor

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Jaap van Zweden


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven* In Berlin:  The New Year's Eve concert 1991

Cheryl Studer (soprano), Kristina Clemenz (soprano), Camille Capasso (mezzo-soprano), John Aler (tenor), Hiroshi Oshima (tenor), Friedrich Molsberger (bass), Yevgeny Kissin (piano), Bruno Ganz (narrator)

Berliner Philharmoniker, RIAS Kammerchor, Claudio Abbado

Egmont Incidental Music, Op. 84/Ah! Perfido, Op. 65/ Leonore Overture No. 2, Op. 72a/ Fantasia for Piano, Chorus and Orchestra in C minor, Op. 80


----------



## Pugg

​*Spontini* - Le Vestale

Huffstodt, Michaels-Moore, Kavrakos, D. Graves et al

Teatro alla Scala, Riccardo Muti conducting.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Brahms-2nd Symphony performed by Abbado and the BPO.


.......and now at work with the same symphony on YT performed by Carlos Kleiber and the VPO (1991)


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Amazon Fire???? I know your not talking about the burning of countless acres in the Amazon basin.:lol:


It's a curious devise. Insidious yet ingenious... even rather efficient

Amazon did indeed seduce me. I had no need for the devise, hence I rarely use it, yet Amazon broke me down with a 20% sale and payments over 5 months! It cost me the same as 1 CD a month. So it became, why not?

The genius? I will have paid Amazon $120 for a devise that is constantly marketing Amazon products to me! Yes, I paid for them to zero in on my buying and interests.

Still, it works well. The drawback is that it has no internet connectivity other than WiFi so travel with it is pointless for my wants.

It's just a homebody I don't use much.


----------



## eljr

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Bruckner*: Symphony No. 8 in C minor
> 
> Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Jaap van Zweden


Very nice, I love the Challenger label!

This is from the box?


----------



## Pugg

eljr said:


> Very nice, I love the Challenger label!
> 
> This is from the box?


No, eljr, I bought most of them separate.


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms*: Cello Sonata No.1 In E Minor, Op.38 / Cello Sonata No.2 In F Major, Op. 99 / *Franck*: Cello Sonata In A Major

Pierre Fournier, Jean Fonda


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ernst Wilhelm Wolf*: String Quartets

Pleyel Quartett Köln


----------



## Guest

Monteverdi Vespro della Beata Vergine


----------



## Pugg

*Mendelssohn*: Violin concerto/ The Hebrides/ Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt.

Tibor Varga / B.P. Fritz Lehmann

Vinyl edition


----------



## Janspe

*L. van Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125*
Berliner Philharmoniker, led by Herbert von Karajan
Janet Perry, Soprano
Agnes Baltsa, Contralto
Vinson Cole, Tenor
José van Dam, Bass
Wiener Singverein









And so I've come to the end of my Beethoven symphony project, once more... The 9th is such a genius piece of music that there's really no need to talk about it!

_Seid umschlungen, Millionen!
Diesen Kuß der ganzen Welt!_

After listening to the complete symphonies of Mahler, Bruckner and Beethoven, it's time to go somewhere completely different - namely, Sibelius! I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Vasks

*Schubert - Overture to "Die Freunde von Salamanka" (Huss/Koch)
Mendelssohn - String Quintet #2 (Raphael Ensemble/Hyperion)
Bulow - Des Sangers Fluch (Andreae/Thorofon)*

_And now, no more listening until I return from a trip to Texas then Tennessee to hear performances of some compositions of mine_


----------



## Pugg

*Vivaldi*: Concerti op. 8 Nr. 1-4 
(Hugh Bean, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Leopold Stokowski)


----------



## starthrower

Innovative and dramatic choral work.


----------



## Pugg

​*Donizetti*: Dom Sébastien, Roi de Portugal

Vesselina Kasarova (Zaida), Giuseppe Filianoti (Dom Sébastien), Alastair Miles (Dom Juan de Silva), Simon Keenlyside (Abayaldos), Carmelo Corrado Caruso (Camoëns), Robert Gleadow (Dom Henrique), John Upperton (Dom Antonio), Andrew Slater (Ben-Selim)

Orchestra & Chorus of the Royal Opera -Mark Elder conducting.


----------



## Badinerie

Having recently built a new garden shed, it led me to discover some old gems from the old sheds. Making the tea to this set which I havnt played since I bought the Mega cd box set a few years back.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Let's get the classical music day started...


----------



## Robert Gamble

Schumann was nicely relaxing... on to the next CD...


----------



## Judith

Todays repertoire has been 

Brahms Cello Sonatas
Steven Isserlis
Stephen Hough

Haydn CPE Bach Cello Concertos CD
Steven Isserlis
Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen

The Kreisler Album
Joshua Bell
Paul Coker (piano)

Beethoven Symphony no 9 (choral)

The Philadelphia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti

From brown box set


----------



## Flavius

Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice. Podles, Rodrigo De la Merced, Orq.Sin. de Galicia/ Maag (Arts)


----------



## Malx

Tchaikovsky, Piano Concerto No2 (original version) - Sylvia Kersenbaum.

(I gave up on the Berlioz Lelio on the same disc as I really don't like works with narrators - next time I will program the work without the narrators contribution).


----------



## Eramire156

*DSCH on the turntable*

*Shostakovich 
Symphony no.5*









*Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra of New York
Dimitri Mitropoulos*

Columbia ML 4739


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Arnold Bax*
Symphony No. 5 (1932)
Symphony No. 6 (1934)*
Vernon Handley, BBC Philharmonic Orchestra*
[Chandos, 2003]

Being the works featured on disc 3 of this fine collection. I think the 5th and 6th Symphonies may be my favourite of Bax's, at this early stage of our acquaintance.


----------



## WVdave

Chicago Symphony Orchestra/Solti
Beethoven ‎- Symphonies 4 & 5
London 421-580-2, CD, US, 1988.


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable*

*Symphony no. 4 in C major*
*Franz Schmidt *









*Zubin Mehta
Wiener Philharmoniker *

I have this recording on CD but sometimes I have to dig out the LP, and read the sleeve notes.


----------



## bharbeke

*Brahms: Symphony No. 2* (James Levine, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra)

This is a very impressive recording and easily the best I've heard of the 2nd.


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONY NO.3, _A Pastoral Symphony_
SYMPHONY NO.5
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
New Philharmonia Orchestra
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Adrian Boult - conductor
_
EMI_


----------



## Guest

I forgot what a massively talented pianist he is. Alkan's music is ferociously hard to play (picture Liszt on crack!), but Smith plays it brilliantly. One of the discs sticks in 2 places, but I'm hoping my new table and cart will deal with it better. Still, 3 LPs for $1.98 (seems to be my record store's default price!) is a pretty good deal.


----------



## Joe B

Listened to this on today's commute:


----------



## Joe B

Came in the mail today:


----------



## KenOC

Marcel Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martino, String Orchestra, and Percussion. Jeanne Loriod, ondes Martinot; Orchestre de Chambre de Musique Contemporaine, Jacques Bondon cond. Very unusual, classy stuff.


----------



## Guest

Well recorded harpsichord music is a great test of a cartridge's transient response and detail retrieval. It's also nice to listen to!


----------



## Flavius

Bax: Dance of the Wild Irravel, Sym. nr.3. London Phil. Orch./ Thomson (Chandos)


----------



## MusicSybarite

tortkis said:


> Rued Langgaard: Symphonies nos. 10, 11, 12 - Artur Rubinstein Philharmonic Orchestra, Ilya Stupel (Danacord)


The best one of them is IMHO the No. 10: it's a real stunner!


----------



## Joe B

Also in today's mail:


----------



## Pugg

*Haydn*: String Quartet, Op. 33 No. 1 in B minor/ String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 5 in D major 'The Lark'/ String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 1 in G major

Quatuor Ebène


----------



## Pugg

*Emilie Mayer*: Piano Trios & Notturno

Trio Vivente


----------



## Pugg

​
Holy Music from Dredsen: Peter Schreier.

Hasse: Arie "Tradir sapeste, o perfidi"; Fux: Kantate "Plaudite, sonat tuba"; Ariosti: Arie "O quam suavis est"; Scarlatti: Kantate "Su le sponde del Tebro"; Vivaldi: Concerto g-moll RV 104 "La Notte"; Jacobi: Kantate "Der Himmel steht uns wieder offen"; Heinichen: Lamento I; Zelenka: Laudate pueri D-Dur


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

​
*Smetana*: Má Vlast

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Rafael Kubelik

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

*Dvořák* : Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 53/ Romance in F minor B39 (Op. 11)

Kyung-Wha Chung/ Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Merl

Symphony 3 from this set on the way to work.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini*: L'Italiana in Algeri

Teresa Berganza, Fernando Corena, Rolando Panerai, Giuliana Travolaccini, Miti Truccata Pace, Paolo Montarsolo & Luigi Alva

Orchestra a Coro del Maggio & Musicale Fiorentino, Silvio Varviso


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Diabelli variations


----------



## Judith

bharbeke said:


> *Brahms: Symphony No. 2* (James Levine, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra)
> 
> This is a very impressive recording and easily the best I've heard of the 2nd.


Will try that one as following this orchestra at moment!


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Piano concertos 21&27

Lili Kraus


----------



## LezLee

On BBC Radio 3

A lovely piece, new to me: Rautavaara - Fantasia

https://www.amazon.com/Fantasia-Ann...508843484&sr=1-1&keywords=Rautavaara+fantasia

Sorry, don't know how to post an image.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss* : Orchestral works.
B.P , Zubin Mehta


----------



## Pugg

LezLee said:


> On BBC Radio 3
> 
> A lovely piece, new to me: Rautavaara - Fantasia
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Fantasia-Ann...508843484&sr=1-1&keywords=Rautavaara+fantasia
> 
> Sorry, don't know how to post an image.


Posting pictures


----------



## Guest

Mahler 10


----------



## elgar's ghost

Schubert piano works part one today.

Sonata in A-minor D537 (1817):
Sonata in E-flat D568 - revision and completion of Sonata in D-flat D567 (orig. 1817 - rev. 1826):
Sonata in B D575 (1817):
Sonata in A D664 (1819):
Sonata in A-minor D784 (1822):










_Trois Marches Héroiques_ D602 (1818):
_German Dance_ in G with two _Trios_ and two _Ländler_ in E D618 (1818):
_Trois Marches Militaires_ D733 (1818):








***

(*** - same recording, different artwork)

_Wanderer-Fantasie_ in C D760 (1822):


----------



## Nocture In Blue

It's not too often I listen to the complete work. I had almost forgot how much I love it.


----------



## Pugg

_Famous Opera Arias : Agnes Baltsa_ (soprano)

Donizetti: La Favorite
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
Mercadante: Il Giuramento
Mozart: La clemenza di Tito, K621
Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia
Rossini: La Cenerentola
Rossini: La donna del lago
Verdi: Macbeth

Agnes Baltsa (soprano)

Munich Radio Symphony Orchestra, Heinz Wallberg


----------



## Guest

Schubert Die Schöne MÜllerin Peter Schreier & Konrad Ragossnig


----------



## Pugg

*Prokofiev *& *Khachaturian* Cello Concertos + Tchaikovsky: 
Variations on a Rococo Theme, Op.33^ Christine Walevska, Orchestre 
National de l'Opéra de Monte-Carlo, Eliahu Inbal ^ Maurice Gendron, 
Wiener Symphoniker, Christoph von Dohnanyi


----------



## Robert Gamble

It's a cello kinda morning...


----------



## Guest

Bach Clavier Übung II The RAMÉE label


----------



## Pugg

*Massenet*: Thérèse

Agnes Baltsa (Thérèse), Francisco Araiza (Armand de Clerval), George Fortune (André Thoral), Giancarlo Luccardi (Morel), Gino Sinimberghi (Un Officier), Eftimios Michalopoulos (Un Officier Municipal)

Orchestra symphonica di Roma della RAI, Gerd Albrecht


----------



## starthrower

A top contender for my favorite string quartet recording. The Schoenberg Quartet has a way of gracing dissonant music with a silky, dreamy quality that is very attractive to the ear. Or maybe it's just the low to medium simmering intensity of these works?


----------



## bharbeke

Over the weekend, I heard the ballet part from Verdi's Jerusalem. The performers were Jose Serebrier and the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra. I liked what I heard quite a bit. Should I listen to the whole version from them, or is there a performance that would be better for a first-timer?


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flavius

Villa-Lobos: Cello Sonata no.2; Piano Trio no.2. Nunez, Duphil, Humeston (Marco Polo)


----------



## Guest

Michael Torke

The Yellow Pages
Conductor - David Miller*
2 Slate
Conductor - Kent NaganoEnsemble [Piano Duo] - Double EdgeMarimba - Gary SchallPiano [Member, Double Edge] - Edmund Niemann, Nurit TillesXylophone - James Pugliese* 
3 Adjustable Wrench
Conductor - Kent Nagano
4 Vanada
Conductor - Kent Nagano 
5 Rust
Conductor - David Miller* 
Companies, etc.


----------



## Merl

Listening to Mehul's 1st Symphony, on the way home form work, I remembered why I rarely play this disc anymore. It's not the music - I like Mehul's first. It's a quirky piece and you can hear some Handel / Beethoven in it. It's not the acoustic - it's well-recorded. It's not spirit of the piece - it's played with great enthusiasm and skill by Swierczewski and the Gulbenkian Foundation. It's the dynamics! The music is crying out for a Dudamel-esque surge of dynamics. I would love to hear Mehul's 1st and 2nd played by a BIG orchestra with a far more eclectic conductor who could give these pieces the 'umph' needed here. Shame!


----------



## Robert Gamble

Quite the melodic symphony...


----------



## Badinerie

Leontyne Price Soothing my fractured nerves after a busy day!


----------



## starthrower

Modern works for vocals and chamber ensembles.


----------



## Guest

This wonderful 13 LP set arrived today. I began with my favorite, No.29 "Hammerklavier." A fantastic performance, but I wish the otherworldly slow movement had not been split across two sides. Excellent sound- much richer than the CD version.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Daphnes and Chloe Suite No. 2*

Great recording with Martinon and the Chicago SO.


----------



## Flavius

Villa-Lobos: Sym. No. 1o, Amerindia. Santa Barbara Sym. Orch./ Ben-Dor (Koch)


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Mahler* - Symphony No. 6 (Rafael Kubelik and the Bavarian Radio Orchestra)









Tomorrow the Cleveland Orchestra which is currently on a European tour, is bringing it to Hamburg. I will try and get there even if it means I will have to stand in line all day for a ticket.


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable*

*Richard Strauss
Vier letzte Lieder
Tod und Verklärung*









*Lucia Popp

Klaus Tennstedt
London Philharmonic Orchestra *​


----------



## Guest

Salve Festa Dies

1. Hail, festal day, venerable of all ages
By which God conquers hell and holds the stars
2. Behold, it declares grace for a reborn world
All gifts have returned with their Lord.
3. For indeed, after hellish sorrows, to the triumphing Christ:
grove with green and buds with flower, everywhere give laud.
4. The Crucified One was God, behold He reigns over all things,
and all creation offers prayer to its Creator.
5. O Christ, the salvation of all things,
good Creator and Redeemer, only begotten Son of God the Father.
6. You Who, seeing mankind to have plunged to the deep,
that you might save man, were also made man.
7. That Thou, the author of life and the world, might open
the way of death and the grave by giving hope of salvation.




This is one of the oldest hymns used by the Church, written by Venantius Fortunatus before 609 AD! Sublime, poetic, and beautiful, this hymn is considered extremely precious by the Church. She only makes use of it once a year, during the greatest feast of her liturgical year! Easter is indeed the greatest feast, even greater than Christmas. There is at least 40 days preparation for Easter, but only 4 weeks for Christmas. Furthermore, Our Lord was born in order to redeeem us -- so the feast celebrating his life's mission (the Redemption) must be the most important.
This hymn is very dear to me and it is the opening of CD 1


----------



## Robert Gamble

Early symphonies late in the day...


----------



## Judith

Robert Gamble said:


> It's a cello kinda morning...
> 
> View attachment 98537


Love this album. Saw Steven live twice at recitals last year and met him both times. Amazing Cellist, lovely guy!


----------



## KenOC

Judith said:


> Love this album. Saw Steven live twice at recitals last year and met him both times. Amazing Cellist, lovely guy!


One day pianist Jeremy Denk woke up in the morning and noticed this on his to-do list: "5. Annoy Steven Isserlis." And so he did, most fiendishly.

http://jeremydenk.net/blog/2013/02/07/priorities/


----------



## Eramire156

More Strauss

*Clemens Krauss Conducts Strauss
Heldenleben / Also Sprach Zarathustra*









*Wiener Philharmoniker *


----------



## Joe B

Traverso said:


> Michael Torke
> 
> The Yellow Pages
> Conductor - David Miller*
> 2 Slate
> Conductor - Kent NaganoEnsemble [Piano Duo] - Double EdgeMarimba - Gary SchallPiano [Member, Double Edge] - Edmund Niemann, Nurit TillesXylophone - James Pugliese*
> 3 Adjustable Wrench
> Conductor - Kent Nagano
> 4 Vanada
> Conductor - Kent Nagano
> 5 Rust
> Conductor - David Miller*
> Companies, etc.


I love the tune "Adjustable Wrench" on this CD. When I first got this in early 1991 I must have played it a dozen times in a row. The tune is etched in my memory.


----------



## bharbeke

It seems fitting for a man named Torke to have such a title in his catalog.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:










And yes Pugg, I always have to start with track #16.


----------



## Marc

Almost time for bed.

Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827): Seven Variations on the Quartet "Kind, willst du ruhig schlafen" from the opera _Das unterbrochene Opferfest_ of Peter (von) Winter (1754-1825), F major, WoO 75.

Played by Alfred Brendel.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Eramire156 said:


> *Richard Strauss
> Vier letzte Lieder
> Tod und Verklärung*
> 
> View attachment 98551
> 
> 
> *Lucia Popp
> 
> Klaus Tennstedt
> London Philharmonic Orchestra *​


That is a divine recording. Klaus Tennstedt was an incredible interpreter - very underrated and his connection with the London Philharmonic was phenomenal. Lucia Popp had such a voice, she really shines here. This recording is in my top three.

My current listening at present is *Bruckner's Ninth Symphony performed by Claudio Abbado & the Wiener Philharmoniker.* It is a strong performance indeed, I will have to compare it with his later Lucerne recording. The Vienna forces perform as one would expect, responding to Abbado wonderfully.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---





































Now ---
Mozart: Quintet in E Flat for Piano and Winds, KV 452

Ensemble Villa Musica: Kalle Randalu, piano -- Jean-Claude Gerard, flute -- Ingo Goritzki, oboe -- Radovan Vlatkovic, horn -- Gad Jensen, bassoon


----------



## Joe B

*Program:* Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis, Oboe Concerto, Concerto Grosso, Fantasia on Greensleeves, Five Variants on Dives and Lazarus
*Performers:* English String Orchestra, Maurice Bourgue (oboe)
*Conductor:* William Boughton
*Composer:* Ralph Vaughan Williams
*Format:* CD (DDD-1984)
*Label:* Nimbus

Beautiful music, performance, and recording.


----------



## deprofundis

_*Dear talk classical user here are my lastest purchased and currenntly listening *_:
*Louis Couperin's *Harpiscords Suites et Pavane performed by Skip Sempé (on alpha classic) 
simply delightfull and the price was wright.

*Alla Piffaresca : musiche del rinascimento per alta e bassa capella,* thiss cd featured instrumental of musician of rennaissance of course i.e the great Tylman Susato, Adrian le roy, Constenzo Festa and many obscur names & anonymeous piece. the sound of this recording is peerless, great ecclectic choice of musician of the franco-flemish and italians.

:tiphat:


----------



## Robert Gamble

Judith said:


> Love this album. Saw Steven live twice at recitals last year and met him both times. Amazing Cellist, lovely guy!


I love the Grieg and really like the Mendelssohn. I can do without the Hough though. Great that you got to meet Isserlis!


----------



## Janspe

*A. Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 in E-flat major, WAB. 104*
Berliner Philharmoniker, led by Herbert von Karajan









I've been studying like a madman for my literary science exam tomorrow, so I had to delve into one of my favourite Bruckner symphonies in order to prevent a serious explosion of the brain due to way too much info being crammed in there.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Janspe said:


> I've been studying like a madman for my literary science exam tomorrow, so I had to delve into one of my favourite Bruckner symphonies in order to prevent a serious explosion of the brain due to way too much info being crammed in there.


That reminds me of the scientist who couldn't get the concept he was looking for, so he turned on Mozart, and bam, he came up with the formula for time-released medicine. May you get the same results with Bruckner.


----------



## Joe B

*Program: *The Firebird (1910 Ballet Version/complete), Scherzo Fantastique
*Performers:* Philharmonia Orchestra
*Conductor:* Eliahu Inbal
*Composer:* Igor Stravinsky
*Recording:* 8/89 at EMI Studio, Abbey Road, London
*Format: *CD (DDD-1990)
*Label:* Teldec

This is the best version I've heard of the complete ballet of "The Firebird." Outstanding performance and recording.


----------



## pmsummer

CANTIGAS FROM THE COURT OF DOM DINIS
_Devotional, Satirical, & Courtly Medieval Love Songs_
*Theatre of Voices*
Margriet Tindemans - vielle
Paul Hillier - director, voice
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Guest

Sonatas No. 28 and 30 this afternoon.


----------



## Pesaro

Berwald: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Yggdrasil Quartet

One of my favorite 2nd tier composers, Berwald wrote some amazing music, this quartet among them. It is highly passionate and has a great sound. The performance is outstanding in every way.

https://www.amazon.com/Berwald-Stri...-bar-strip-0&keywords=berwald+string+quartets


----------



## Joe B

*Program:* Trio #2 for Violin, Cello & Piano, Sonata for Cello & Piano, Op. 40
*Performers:* Isaac Stern (violin), Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Emanuel Ax (piano)
*Composer:* Dmitri Shostakovich
*Recording:* Trio recorded in 1987 at SUNY Purchase, NY; Sonata recorded 1987 at New England Conservatory of Music, Boston, MA
*Format: *CD (DDD-1988)
*Label: *CBS Records


----------



## pmsummer

A MUSICAL BANQUET 
_Ludi Musici_
*Samuel Scheidt*
_Canzoni da Sonare_
*Giovanni Gabrieli, Guiseppe Guami, Andrea Gabrieli*
Hespèrion XX
Jordi Savall - director
_
Virgin Veritas_ via _EMI Electrola - Reflexe_


----------



## WVdave

Vladimir Horowitz 
Horowitz in Concert 1967 - 1968
CBS ‎- MK 45572
CD, Stereo, US, 1989.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano concertos 6,7,9
Murray Perahia.


----------



## senza sordino

Once more unto the breach, dear friends, once more. Part six of my English music listening project.

John Dunstable, from Spotify. This is very early music for me, and a nice way to start my day









Dowland Galliard, Elgar Introduction and Allegro, Elgar Serenade for Strings, Bridge Lament, Parry An English Suite and Lady Radnor's Suite, my CD









Delius Double Concerto for violin and cello, Concerto for violin, Concerto for Cello. My autographed CD, autographed by Tasmin Little, not the composer nor cellist. Lovely music









Walton Symphony no 1 (Previn), Violin Concerto (Heifetz), Cello Concerto (Piatigorsky), Viola Concerto (Bashmet), Sinfonia Concertante (Scott). My two CDs. Jolly good stuff 









Walton Henry V. My CD. I lent this to a friend and it took me a year to get it back. I'm glad I did. Jolly good stuff


----------



## Balthazar

*Debussy ~ La plus que lente*

Pascal Rogé at the piano.


----------



## Pugg

*Bizet*: Carmen & L'Arlésienne Suites

New Philharmonia Orchestra, Charles Münch


----------



## Pugg

*Mayr:* Stabat Mater in F minor, Eja mater & Ave maris stella

Jaewon Yun (soprano), Theresa Holzhauser (contralto), Robert Sellier (tenor), Jens Hamann (bass), Andrea Lauren Brown (soprano), Markus Schäfer (tenor), Virgil Mischok (bass)

Simon Mayr Chorus, Members of the Bavarian State Opera Chorus, Concerto de Bassus, I Virtuosi Italiani, Franz Hauk


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gemmingen*: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Kolja Lessing (violin)

Münchner Rundfunkorchester, Ulf Schirmer


----------



## regenmusic

Ottorino Respighi: Metamorphoseon modi XII (P. 169) (1930)


----------



## Pugg

*Natalie Dessay sings Schubert*

Natalie Dessay (soprano) & Philippe Cassard (piano), Thomas Savy (clarinet)


----------



## Pugg

*Handel:* Rodelinda

Joan Sutherland (Rodelinda), Alicia Nafé (Bertarido), Curtis Rayam (Grimoaldo), Isobel Buchanan (Eduigo), Huguette Tourangeau (Unulfo) & Samuel Ramey (Garibaldo)

Welsh National Opera Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Judith

KenOC said:


> One day pianist Jeremy Denk woke up in the morning and noticed this on his to-do list: "5. Annoy Steven Isserlis." And so he did, most fiendishly.
> 
> http://jeremydenk.net/blog/2013/02/07/priorities/


Love it!! Think I do on Twitter, well he does click likes for them!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Schubert's piano works part two.

_Grand Duo_ Sonata in C D812 (1824):
_Divertissement à la hongroise_ in G-minor D818 (1824):
_Divertissement sur des motifs originaux français_ in E-minor D823 (c.1825):

**********************

_(4) Ländler_ D814 (1824):
_Six Grandes Marches_ D819 (1824):
_Grande Marche Funèbre_ in C-minor D859 (1825):
_Grande Marche Héroique_ in A-minor D885 (1826):
_Deux Marches Caractéristiques_ in C D886/968B (c.1825-26):

















Sonata no.16 in A-minor D845 (1825):
Sonata no.17 in D D850 (1825):
Sonata no.18 in G D894 (1926):


----------



## Guest

Listening this evening to this gorgeous music from Dufay from the Renaissance period:


----------



## Janspe

Manxfeeder said:


> That reminds me of the scientist who couldn't get the concept he was looking for, so he turned on Mozart, and bam, he came up with the formula for time-released medicine. *May you get the same results with Bruckner.*


I'm happy to announce that the exam went pretty well, I'm fairly confident that I'm going to pass with at least a decent grade!


----------



## Pugg

​
* Beethoven *- Sting quartets
String Quartet No.12 / String Quartet In C Sharp Minor, Op.131
_Takacs Quartet _


----------



## Nocture In Blue

I love Mitropoulos interpretation of Mahler's third. It's one of the most interesting ones. He died two days after this performance. That makes the performance even more special.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin* Evocations

_Daniil Trifonov_ (piano), with Sergei Babayan (piano)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev.


----------



## Guest

Mahler 9 yes again, but now with good old Klemperer.
Last week I listened twice to the live Karajan recording wich is fenomenal.
It surely is not a punishment to listen to this recording.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Hungarian Dances Nr. 1, 3, 5, 6, 17-20/ *Dvorak*: Slavonic Dances Nr. 1, 3, 7, 10, 16

B.P Herbert von Karajan 
Vinyl edition.


----------



## MattB

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos 1-9 & Overtures

Karajan with the Philarmonia, my favorite.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini*: Otello.

José Carreras (Otello), Frederica von Stade (Desdemona), Gianfranco Pastine (Iago), Salvatore Fisichella (Rodrigo), Nucci Condò (Emilia), Samuel Ramey (Elmiro), Keith Lewis (Lucio), Alfonso Leoz (Doge)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Jesús López-Cobos, conducting.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Boulez, Pli Selon Pli*

I'm going through this one slowly; there is so much to hear.


----------



## Sonata

Anna Bolena, with Beverly Sills in the title role

This is such a wonderful opera! It deserves increased frequency in my listening rotation


----------



## Sonata

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Rossini*: Otello.
> 
> José Carreras (Otello), Frederica von Stade (Desdemona), Gianfranco Pastine (Iago), Salvatore Fisichella (Rodrigo), Nucci Condò (Emilia), Samuel Ramey (Elmiro), Keith Lewis (Lucio), Alfonso Leoz (Doge)
> 
> Philharmonia Orchestra, Jesús López-Cobos, conducting.


Excellent choice Pugg!


----------



## Robert Gamble

Listening to Schmidt's 4th Symphony... Haunting opening...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Dance Rhapsody No. 2, Summer Evening, On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring*

To my ears, it doesn't get any better than Beecham conducting Delius.


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: The Symphonies* (Solti, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, 1972-1974)

Here is how this set broke down.

1: Good
2: Good (The flutes sounded terrific in the 2nd movement)
3: Good (The 2nd movement here is excellent, possibly the best I've ever heard)
4: Excellent
5: Excellent (full of majesty and power)
6: Good
7: Excellent
8: Excellent
9: Okay (4th movement/finale is amazing)

My notes on the 9th are from a previous listening, and I did not know to write down whether it was from the 1970s or 1980s. It's also possible that I would like that 9th more today with more familiarity with the symphony. All in all, this is a very good set and definitely suitable as someone's first.


----------



## Guest

Bach Flötensonaten


----------



## wkasimer

Parsifal, Bayreuth 1961:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Third and final part of Schubert's piano works beginning tonight and concluding tomorrow morning. The _Kindermarsch_ is a charming little miniature but all the other non-sonata pieces listed below are as substantial as one might expect from the final year or so of Schubert's life when so much wonderful music tumbled out of him even though the shadows were beginning to lengthen. And if those piano works weren't already enough then there were the last three sonatas - phew...

_Kindermarsch_ in D D928 (1827):
_Fantasia_ in F-minor D940: (1828);
_Allegro (Lebensstürme)_ in A-minor D947 (1828):
_Grand Rondeau_ in A D951 (1828):

















_(4) Impromptus_ D899 (1827):
_Allegretto_ in C-minor D915 (1827):
_(4) Impromptus_ D935 (1827):
_Drei Klavierstücke_ D946 (1828):










Piano Sonata no.19 in C-minor D958 (1828):
Piano Sonata no.20 in A D959 (1828):
Piano Sonata no.21 in B-flat D960 (1828):


----------



## eljr

another new release in need of another listen










Roderick Williams / Christopher Yates
Howard Skempton: The Rime of the Ancient Mariner; Only the Sound Remains

Release Date April 21, 2017
Duration01:03:22
Genre
Classical
Styles
Vocal Music
Recording DateNovember 25, 2016
Recording Location
All Saints, Tooting, London
CBSO Centre, Birmingham


----------



## Taplow

The Vivaldi Album - Cecilia Bartoli, Il Giardino Armonico


----------



## Eramire156

*Trio of Brahm's Third Symphony*

Described by the editors of _The Record Guide_ as:"The sunniest and, probably most dearly loved of the Symphonies."

*Johannes Brahms
Symphony no.3*









*Kempe
Berlin Philharmonic

Klemperer 
Philharmonia Orchestra

Furtwängler
Berlin Philharmonic *


----------



## Taplow

Mendelssohn - *Concerto for Piano and Strings in A minor*, Andreas Staier and Concerto Köln
A surprisingly sophisticated work from the hand of the then 13 year old Felix. And a lovely performance as well.


----------



## Malx

Bartok, The Miraculous Mandarin Suite, disc 13 of this very enjoyable box.


----------



## Guest

This 5 LP set of Bach's 48 Preludes and Fugues arrived today. It has been beautifully remastered from the original 1972/73 analog tapes. The piano is close-mic'd- an "under the lid" perspective, but the sound is very clean and clear. Wonderfully played.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## DavidA

Mozart Clarinet Concerto

Neidich / Orpheus CO

A lifetime's genius distilled into one work. How to make the simple sublime. It really is anazing. Sadly a short time after he wrote this work Mozart was dead at the age of 35


----------



## Flavius

*villa- lobos: a prole do bebe*

Villa-Lobos: Piano Music Vol. 1, A Prole do Bebê, Cirandas, Hommage à Chopin. Rubinsky (Naxos)


----------



## Joe B

Vaughn Williams' "A Pastoral Symphony (No. 3)":


----------



## Flavius

Villa-Lobos: Music for Flute. Will. Bennett & Friends (helios)


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Stravinsky's "A Soldier's Tale"

*Performers:* Principals of the Los Angeles Chamber Orchestra
*Conductor:* Gerard Schwarz
*Recording:* Recorded in 12/80 at Bridges Auditorium, Claremont, CA
*Format:* CD (DDD-1984)
*Label:* Delos


----------



## starthrower

Charming interview with the late British pianist and long time partner of Sir Arnold Bax.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Prokofiev's "Classical Symphony":

*Performers:* Los Angeles Chamber Orchestra
*Conductor:* Gerard Schwarz
*Recording:* Recorded in 12/80 at Bridges Auditorium, Claremont, CA
*Format:* CD (DDD-1984)
*Label:* Delos


----------



## Guest

No.31 and 32 today. Sublime.


----------



## Flavius

Villa-Lobos: Forest of the Amazon. Fleming, Moscow Radio Sym. Orch./ Heller (Delos)


----------



## Joe B

Some Poulenc to unwind.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Scarlatti*: Piano Sonatas (Volume 1)
Disc2

Christian Zacharias


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Piano Sonatas Nos. 20 & 49
Alfred Brendel.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony No. 3.

Ortrun Wenkel

John Alldis, London Philharmonic Choir, Michael Crabb, Southend Boys' Choir, Ladies Of The London Philharmonic Choir, John Alldis, , London Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by: _ Klaus Tennstedt_

Vinyl edition.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

SiegendesLicht said:


> *Mahler* - Symphony No. 6 (Rafael Kubelik and the Bavarian Radio Orchestra)
> 
> View attachment 98550
> 
> 
> Tomorrow the Cleveland Orchestra which is currently on a European tour, is bringing it to Hamburg. I will try and get there even if it means I will have to stand in line all day for a ticket.


Update: The Clevelandians were fantastic. It was really a top performance. Not that our native NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchestra is bad, but even a not very experiences concert goer like me could hear what a world class orchestra really sounds like. And I got a seat just about two meters behind the conductor. Right now I am giving the symphony another listen, in remembrance of a great night.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's last piano sonata, Op. 111, played by Andras Schiff. One of the greatest pieces of music by anybody, anywhere, any time. An astonishing gift.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Pugg said:


> *Mahler*: Symphony No. 3.
> 
> Ortrun Wenkel
> 
> John Alldis, London Philharmonic Choir, Michael Crabb, Southend Boys' Choir, Ladies Of The London Philharmonic Choir, John Alldis, , London Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by: _ Klaus Tennstedt_
> 
> Vinyl edition.


Mahler's Third, as performed by the NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchestra and Alan Gilbert is on my bucket list of live performances as well, and I even already have a ticket for it. But that's coming up next April - still somewhat far in the future.


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> Mahler's Third, as performed by the NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchestra and Alan Gilbert is on my bucket list of live performances as well, and I even already have a ticket for it. But that's coming up next April - still somewhat far in the future.


Do you like Bruckner as well?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Traverso said:


> Do you like Bruckner as well?


I love Bruckner! Bruckner's 3rd symphony, the one he dedicated to the Meister, coming up January 11th, with the NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchestra and Herbert Blomstedt. I even have to cut my visit to my family back in Belarus a little shorter because of it. I am pretty much planning the rest of my life around classical performances.


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> I love Bruckner! Bruckner's 3rd symphony, the one he dedicated to the Meister, coming up January 11th, with the NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchestra and Herbert Blomstedt. I even have to cut my visit to my family back in Belarus a little shorter because of it. I am pretty much planning the rest of my life around classical performances.


They asked Mariss Janson who he loved more, Mahler or Bruckner. 
He answer was he thought that Bruckner was greater. I have a soft spot for his first with Jochum and the Berliner
I love Bruckner


----------



## Pugg

​*Jonas Kaufmann* : L'Opéra

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Sonya Yoncheva (soprano), Ludovic Tézier (baritone)

Bayerisches Staatsorchester, Bertrand de Billy


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Traverso said:


> They asked Mariss Janson who he loved more, Mahler or Bruckner.
> He answer was he thought that Bruckner was greater. I have a soft spot for his first with Jochum and the Berliner
> I love Bruckner


And both Bruckner and Mahler loved Wagner


----------



## Guest

Let us not forget the more intimate ways to the soul,this lovely song.:angel:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saëns*: Samson et Dalila

Placido Domingo (Samson), Waltraud Meier (Dalila), Alain Fondary (High Priest of Dagon), Jean-Philippe Courtis (Abimelech), Samuel Ramey (An Old Hebrew)

Orchestra & Chorus of the Opera Bastille, Myung-Whun Chung


----------



## Guest

Schubert CD 15


----------



## SiegendesLicht

One last memory of last night...

I had this Schubert lied






playing in my head as I was standing at the subway station Baumwall waiting for my train home after last night's concert and looking at the gigantic silhouette looming up in the distance.

_Ihr lieben Mauern, hold und traut,
die Ihr mich kühl umschließt
und silberglänzend niederschaut
wenn droben Vollmond ist _...


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> One last memory of last night...
> 
> I had this Schubert lied
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playing in my head as I was standing at the subway station Baumwall waiting for my train home after last night's concert and looking at the gigantic silhouette looming up in the distance.
> 
> _Ihr lieben Mauern, hold und traut,
> die Ihr mich kühl umschließt
> und silberglänzend niederschaut
> wenn droben Vollmond ist _...
> 
> View attachment 98599


So in the end it is Schubert who comes to resque you.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Traverso said:


> So in the end it is Schubert who comes to resque you.


Schubert rescues me from Mahler 

Wow, I have just seen you are listening to Schubert as well! I wanted to post Fischer-Dieskau's performance of that lied at first, but I found the live performance with Richter on YouTube just too slow and not joyful enough so I posted Gerhaher instead. Schubert is great, and so is DFD, too bad he will never come to sing in Hamburg.


----------



## Eramire156

Traverso said:


> They asked Mariss Janson who he loved more, Mahler or Bruckner.
> He answer was he thought that Bruckner was greater. I have a soft spot for his first with Jochum and the Berliner
> I love Bruckner


I imagine it must similar, to being asked if you have a favorite child, you know you shouldn't, but depending on your mood, time of day, even what one has had for dinner, a favorite emerges. Luckily we don't have chose.


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> Schubert rescues me from Mahler
> 
> Wow, I have just seen you are listening to Schubert as well! I wanted to post Fischer-Dieskau's performance of that lied at first, but I found the live performance with Richter on YouTube just too slow and not joyful enough so I posted Gerhaher instead. Schubert is great, and so is DFD, too bad he will never come to sing in Hamburg.


 Funny how misunderstanding arises.I mean resque while you saw a glimpse of the concert hall that vanished in the distance.
It was Schubert who gave you solace .


----------



## Eramire156

*From the Decca Wiener Philharmoniker box set*

CD 51









_*Richard Wagner (1813 - 1883)

Wesendonck Lieder, WWV 91
1. Der Engel 3:10
2. Stehe still 3:52
3. Im Treibhaus 6:07
4. Schmerzen 2:25
5. Träume 4:44

Lohengrin, WWV 75
Act 1
6. "Einsam in trüben Tagen" 6:32

Parsifal, WWV 111
Act 2
7. "Ich sah das Kind an seiner Mutter Brust" 5:46

Die Walküre, WWV 86B
Act 1
8. Du bist der Lenz 2:29

Kirsten Flagstad, Wiener Philharmoniker, Hans Knappertsbusch

Gustav Mahler (1860 - 1911)
Kindertotenlieder

9. Nun will die Sonn' so hell aufgeh'n 6:02
10. Nun seh' ich wohl, warum so dunkle Flammen 5:55
11. Wenn dein Mütterlein 5:33
12. Oft denk' ich, sie sind nur ausgegangen 3:42
13. In diesem Wetter 6:30

Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
14. Wenn mein Schatz Hochzeit macht 3:52
15. Ging heut' morgen übers Feld 4:09
16. Ich hab' ein glühend Messer 2:57
17. Die zwei blauen Augen von meinem Schatz 5:01

Kirsten Flagstad, Wiener Philharmoniker, Adrian Boult
Total Playing Time: 1:18:46
*_


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Traverso said:


> Funny how misunderstanding arises.I mean resque while you saw a glimpse of the concert hall that vanished in the distance.
> It was Schubert who gave you solace .


Ah yes, it is a little bit sad every time the evening is over. By the time I make it to the garderobe, my coat is usually one of the few last ones hanging there. But - the Elphi and I will meet again soon, more exactly next Sunday. The Alpensinfonie, performed by the Hamburger Symphoniker in the morning and Murray Perrahia with the Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields playing Beethoven's 5th piano concerto are on the program. I am going to try and get to both.

Sorry, gotta run now. The job is waiting, I have to finance all the fun somehow.


----------



## chill782002

A very interesting set. Schuricht's approach to Bruckner is quite different from say, Furtwangler's, being faster and more rhythmic but I think it works well and gives a new insight into the compositions. The incomplete 1937 recording of the 9th symphony is only the second recording of the work known to exist.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart/ Brahms*: Clarinet Quintet
Berlin Soloists


----------



## elgar's ghost

Michael Tippett and William Walton - vocal and choral works today.

_Boyhood's End_ - cantata for tenor and piano [Text: W.H. Hudson] (1943):
_The Heart's Assurance_ - song cycle for high voice and piano [Texts: Sidney Keyes and Alun Lewis] (1950-51):
_Music_ - for unison voices, strings and piano (or voices and strings) - version for tenor and piano [Text: Percy Bysshe Shelley] (1960): 
_Songs for Achilles_ - three songs for tenor and guitar [Texts: Michael Tippett] (1961):
_Songs for Ariel_ - three songs for solo voice and piano [Texts: William Shakespeare] (1962):
Plus _Five Purcell Realisations_ for tenor and piano:










_The Source_ and _The Windhover_ - two madrigals for SATB choir [Texts: Edward Thomas and Gerard Manley Hopkins] (1942):
_Plebs Angelica_ - motet for double choir [Text: anon. Medieval Latin] (1943-44):
_The Weeping Babe_ - motet for soprano and SATB choir [Text: Edith Sitwell] (1944):
_Dance, Clarion Air_ - madrigal for five voices [Text: Christopher Fry] (1952):
_Four Songs from the British Isles_ for unaccompanied SATB choir [Text: anon. English/anon. Irish/Robert Burns/anon. Welsh] (1956):
_Over The Sea To Skye_ - song for unaccompanied SATB choir [Text: orig. anon. Scottish folk sources - arr. by Harold Boulton] (1956):
_Five Negro Spirituals_ from the oratorio _A Child of Our Time_ arranged for unaccompanied chorus [Texts: Michael Tippett] (orig. 1939-41 - arr. 1958):
[/I]_Wadhurst_ - setting for the hymn tune _Unto the Hills_ for choir [Text: John Campbell] (1958):
_Lullaby_ for six voices or for alto solo and small SSTTB choir [Text: W.B. Yeats] (1959):
_Magnificat_ and _Nunc Dimittis_ - motets for SATB choir and organ [Texts: _Book of Common Prayer_ (1961):










_Three Settings from Façade_ arr. for voice and piano by the composer [Texts: Edith Sitwell] (orig. 1921-26 - rev. up until 1951 - arr. 1932):
_Three Settings from Façade_ arr. for voice and piano by Christopher Palmer [Texts: Edith Sitwell] (orig. 1921-26 - rev. up until 1951 - arr. 1951):
_Anon. in Love_ - song cycle for voice and guitar [Texts: anon. 16th/17th century English] (1960):
_A Song for the Lord Mayor's Table_ - song cycle for soprano and piano [Texts: Thomas Jordan/William Wordsworth/anon. London song/William Blake/Charles Morris/anon. London rhyme] (1962):
Plus four other songs for voice and piano:










_Set Me as a Seal upon Thine Heart_ - anthem for mixed chorus a cappella [Text: _Song of Solomon_] (1938):
_Coronation Te Deum_ - version for mixed chorus and organ [Text: Liturgical] (1952):
_The Twelve_ - anthem for mixed chorus and organ [Text: W.H. Auden] (1964-65):
_Missa Brevis_ for double mixed chorus with organ in the _Gloria_ section [Text: Liturgical] (1966):
_Jubilate Deo_ for double mixed chorus and organ [Text: Liturgical] (1971-72):
_Magnificat_ and _Nunc Dimittis_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed chorus and organ [Text: Liturgical] (1974 - rev. 1976):
_Antiphon_ for mixed chorus and organ [Text: George Herbert] (1977):
Plus three other short works:


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi*: 7 Bassoon Concertos

Klaus Thunemann (bassoon)

I Musici


----------



## eljr

Exon Singers
Howard Skempton: The Cloths of Heaven

Release Date November 25, 2008
Duration01:10:00
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral


----------



## Polyphemus

Truly scary stuff :-















On a more mellow note;-







.


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Piano Concerto in D major & Romances

Daniel Barenboim (piano), Pinchas Zukerman (violin)

English Chamber Orchestra, London Philharmonic Orchestra
Daniel Barenboim.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini*: Stabat Mater

Katia Ricciarelli, Lucia Valentini-Terrani, Dalmacio Gonzalez & Ruggero Raimondi

Philharmonia Orchestra and Chorus, Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## Pugg

​
*Halévy*: La Juive (highlights)

Richard Tucker (Eléazar), Martina Arroyo (Rachel), Anna Moffo (Eudoxie), Juan Sabate (Léopold), Bonaldo Giaiotti (Brogni)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus & New Philharmonia Orchestra, Antonio de Almeida


----------



## ldiat




----------



## bharbeke

*Clara Schumann: Piano Concerto* (Angela Cheng, JoAnn Falletta, Women's Philharmonic)

This was just fantastic! Cheng and Schumann give us some very fun, inventive phrases on the piano. The style sounds a little like Liszt, if you need a point of comparison, but the music is very much its own.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## elgar's ghost

Michael Tippett's orchestral works part one.

Concerto for double string orchestra (1938-39):
Symphony no.1 (1944-45):
_Little Music_ for string orchestra (1946):
_Suite in D for the Birthday of Prince Charles_ (1948):
_Ritual Dances_ from the opera _The Midsummer Marriage_ (1946-52):
_Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli_ for string orchestra (1953):
_Divertimento on Sellinger's Round_ for chamber orchestra (1953-54):
Symphony no.2 (1956-57):


----------



## Judith

bharbeke said:


> *Clara Schumann: Piano Concerto* (Angela Cheng, JoAnn Falletta, Women's Philharmonic)
> 
> This was just fantastic! Cheng and Schumann give us some very fun, inventive phrases on the piano. The style sounds a little like Liszt, if you need a point of comparison, but the music is very much its own.


I think she might have sounded a bit like him because she played piano for him and she might have been influenced!


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable*

Winner of the Pulitzer Prize in 1956 for music

*Symphony no.3*
*Ernst Toch*









*The Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra 
William Steinberg*

I'll save the Hindemith for another day.

Steinberg and Pittsburgh had the honors of the first recording, but the symphony was commissioned by The American Tercentenary Committee of Chicago.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Guest

One of the few records I still have,I was so young when I bought it.
I love every piece of it ,I am glad that I still have this LP


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Jonathan Harvey
String Quartets 1 - 4; String Trio 
Arditti Quartet* [Aeon, 2009]

This is a glorious collection, which engages the listener with its inventiveness. The music is surprisingly accessible. "His music is neither simple nor easy, but it has an organic coherence and an often-lovely surface that could beguile new-music skeptics."

As far as I can ascertain, the Arditti Quartet play these works with calm authority: everything seems just right. Having heard them perform a couple of times before (they were spellbinding) I'm looking forward to hearing them again at the Huddersfield Contemporary Music Festival (playing Ferneyhough) in November.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Piano Quartets Nos. 1 and 2*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ad Absurdum by Jörg Widmann. It's wild, YeY!


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Symphony no.6









Sir Georg Solti
Chicago Symphony Orchestra *

Does not compare well to Reiner's, too headstrong, a very troubled pastoral scene.


----------



## Pesaro

Mahler: Symphony No. 3, Czech Philharmonic, Zdenek Macal, cond.

The brass playing here is very impressive and the interpretation is old-fashioned Mahler with brisk tempos and lots of passion without being frenzied. Unfortunately, neither Amazon or Play.Google is selling the download at a bargain price.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B013OJL0Z...F8&child=B013OJLLCY&qid=1509053138&sr=1-3</a>

https://play.google.com/store/search?q=mahler symphony 3 czech philharmonic&c=music


----------



## AClockworkOrange

A selection of Ballads by Carl Loewe - the aptly dubbed 'Schubert of the North' performed most beautifully by Hermann Prey with compelling accomplishment by Günther Weissenborn. This on CD7 on the EMI Icons - Hermann Prey.

Prior to this set, I had never heard of Loewe. Prey is one of my all time favourite male classical vocalists and his performances here inspired me to scan Wiki regarding the Composer, which I shall read shortly. These performances have made a remarkable first impression on me and I will definitely look into Loewe's music in the near future. 

Prey is one the rare male singers who really move me and compel me to listen with interest as I gravitate towards Mezzo and Sopranos. He has such warmth and character yet doesn't overpower the spirit of the music - he brings it forth with sensitivity, heart and charisma. I have never listened to a recording by Prey and felt disappointed. These performances and works of/by Loewe seem like a perfect match for Prey and Weissenborn. I am hooked on these 10 pieces of this disc.


----------



## bharbeke

*Wagner: Das Rheingold* (Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic)

I liked this opera quite a bit. Singing and playing was as good as anyone could expect. My highlights:

"Nur wer der Minne Macht entsagt"
"Sanft schloss Schlaf dein Aug"
"Hor', Wotan, der Harrenden Wort!"
"He da! He da! He do! Zu mir, du Geduft!"
"Bruder, hieher! Weise der Brucke den Weg!...Zur Burg fuhrt die Brucke"


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


















I listened to disc #1. Started it when I left the driveway this morning and it finished at the mailbox when I got home. Not only great music, but perfect timing as well.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Piano Quartet in A*


----------



## Joe B

*Composers & Program:* Cesar Franck: Sonata in A Major, Gabriel Faure: sonata in A Major, Francis Poulenc: Sonata for Violin and Piano
*Performers:* Beverly Somach (violin), Harriet Salerno (piano)
*Format: *CD (DDD-1987)
*Label: *Newport Classic

This is one of the best engineered recordings in my collection, if not the best. The engineer, Timothy Martyn, did an unbelievable job capturing this. The level of transparency is remarkable; you are there.


----------



## Vronsky

Robert Schumann: Kreisleriana, Carnaval & Études symphoniques
Géza Anda


----------



## Joe B

*Recording: *Recorded in Ingram Hall, Blair School of Music, Vanderbilt University, Nashville, TN on June 23-25, 2014
*Format: *CD (DDD-2016)
*Label: *Delos


----------



## Guest

Quartet No.6










Preludes and Fugues Book I No.14-24


----------



## Joe B

Ending the night with a second dose of choral music.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13 'Winter Daydreams'/Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 17 'Little Russian'

L.S.O:Antal Dorati conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​*Handel*: Arias
_Renée Fleming _


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*: Symphony no 5
V.P Lorin Maazel conducting.


----------



## Pugg

*Scarlatti*: 18 Sonatas

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​*Mascagni* : iris.

Magda Olivero/ Luigi Ottolini/ Renato Capecchi et al/

Radio Chamber Orcestra

Fulvio Vernizzi conduting

Live from the Amsterdam Concert gebouw 1963


----------



## Guest

Bach

Toccata in D minor
Acht Kleine Präludien und Fugen, BWV 553-560
Choralen


----------



## elgar's ghost

Michael Tippett - orchestral works part two this morning and afternoon.

Piano Concerto (1953-55):
Concerto for Orchestra (1962-63):
Symphony no.3 for soprano and orchestra [Text: Michael Tippett] (1970-72):
Symphony no.4 (1976-77):
Triple Concerto for violin, viola and cello (1978-79):
_The Rose Lake_ (1991-93):


----------



## eljr

Sigiswald Kuijken / La Petite Bande 
Johann Sebastian Bach: Cantatas - The Complete Liturgical Year in 64 Cantatas

Genre 
Classical 
Release date: 
September 15, 2017

CD 17
BWV 98, 180, 56. 55


----------



## Marinera

* Dinu Lipatti* *- Chopin* _Nocturne op.27__ no 2 in D major_ and _piano sonata no. 3 in B minor._ Label Profil - 30 Jun. 2017


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart / Weber / Spohr *- Clarinet Concertos

Gervase de Peyer (clarinet)

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis & Peter Maag


----------



## Guest

Messiaen

Apparition de l'église éternelle 
La Nativité du Seigneur


----------



## eljr

Joyce DiDonato
In War & Peace

Release Date November 4, 2016
Duration01:19:07
Genre
Classical
Styles
Opera
Recording DateMarch 13, 2016 - March 20, 2016
Recording Location
Gustav Mahler Hall, Kulturzentrum Grand Hotel Toblach


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Piano Works
Arabeske in C major, Op. 18/ Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op. 26/ Romances (3), Op. 28/ Waldszenen, Op. 82

Maria João Pires (piano)


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Violin Concertos Nos. 4 & 5

Daniel Barenboim, English Chamber Orchestra, Pinchas Zukerman (violin)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

sbmonty said:


>


A classic recording, one of the few to rival those of Furtwangler (for my taste) and featured in the film from which my screen name is derived.


----------



## Pugg

*Chausson*: Symphony No. 20, Soir de fête & The Tempest

RTBF Symphony Orchestra, Jose Serebrier


----------



## Guest

Hendrik Andriessen symphonische etude
Igor Stravinsky L'Oiseau de feu
Takemitsu November steps
Messiaen et expecto resurrectionem mortuorum

Concertgebouw Orchestre Bernard Haitink


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini*: Tosca

Leontyne Price (Tosca), Giuseppe di Stefano (Cavaradossi), Giuseppe Taddei (Scarpia, Fernando Corena (Il Sagristano), Carlo Cava (Angelotti), Piero De Palma (Spoletta), Leonardo Monreale (Sciarrone), Herbert Weiss (Un pastore), Alfredo Mariotti (Un carceriere)

Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, [IHerbert von Karajan


----------



## Robert Gamble

Concertos 1-4


----------



## deprofundis

Ladie's & gentelmen, i'm currently listening to the great skill and rendition of *Esther Lamandier*: 2 major work of music and artform of ancient lore,,Cantigas Santa-Maria very nice, i was wrong saying it was not enchanting or less prettier and colorfull than her's Decameron album.I bless madam Lamandier for her talent putting life to these masterwork, trully epic hey?


----------



## Guest

Tchaikovsky Symphony No.4 & Suite No.3

Wiener Philharmoniker Lorin Maazel


----------



## starthrower

A Midsummer Night's Dream


----------



## deprofundis

*I deceided to have a thematic for this afternoon Japaneses Classical composer, so from the land of rising sun and sexy lady we have
Masao Ohki :sympho numero 5 ''hiroshima''
than one of me favorite
Matsudaira bugaku dance suite very japanese ike traveling to japan and being there 
Akutagawa Ellora sympo (i like the brutallity of some of his works very intense composer
Finaly a gem of Ifukube ritmica ostinata for piano and orchestra, sutch a work quite moving i might had

And that it for now, i salute warmly Japan , Japanese people, classical composers over there i says arrigato and than sayonara, im please to honor them trought there masters, and futile detail Sushi is still my favorite confort food.
*

:tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Having a rare-ish Friday night in so I'll put my feet up and continue to listen to Michael Tippett's work through the evening.

_A Child of Our Time_ - oratorio for SATB soloists, choir and orchestra [Text: Michael Tippett] (1939-41):










_The Vision of Saint Augustine_ - cantata for baritone solo, chorus and orchestra [Text: St. Augustine of Hippo and various biblical sources] (1962-65):










_Byzantium_ for soprano and orchestra [Text: W.B. Yeats] (1988-90):


----------



## Robert Gamble

Disk 2...


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable*

From the Philips *Concertgebouw 80th Anniversary Edition*

*W. A. Mozart
Symphony no.41 in C, K551
Symphony no. 35 in D, K385*









*Eugen Jochum
Concertgebouw Orchestra, Amsterdam *

This is a great box set, with recordings from the four principle conductors of the Concertgebouw til that time Mengelberg, van Beinum, Jochum and Haitink. The only drawback of the set is there is no Mahler symphony on the set. When I think of Concertgebouw their great Mahler tradition immediately comes to mind.


----------



## Rambler

*John Adams: Absolute Jest & Grand Pianola Music* San Francisco Symphony conducted by Michael Tilson Thomas (Absolute Jest) and John Adams (Grand Pianola Music) on SFS media







Absolute Jest is a sort of concerto for string quartet and orchestra, and is a riff on Beethoven, with many quotes largely from the late string quartets. Quite good fun for me as I know the quartets! Perhaps a little lacking in soul? - the emphasis is on jest.

The Grand Pianola Music is a much earlier piece. The piano is prominent, and the piano figurations are inspired by Beethoven. This is enjoyable. Perhaps a little simplistic? ... parts of the last movement sound as though they are influenced as much by rock anthems as by Beethoven.

Overall I enjoyed this disc - entertaining rather than profound!


----------



## Flavius

Guridi: Dies melodias vascas; Así cantan los chicos; Una aventura de Don Quijote; En un barco fenicio; Canto el gallo tempranero. Álvarez, Bilbao Choral Society and Sym.Orch./ Mena (Naxos)


----------



## Robert Gamble

Doing a head to head of two recent purchases of the Cello Suites... Suite #3..


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable*

*Brahms Recital no. 3*

*Rhapsodies, Op. 79
Intermezzi, Op.117*









*Wilhelm Kempff*

London LS 961 (10")


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Piano concerto 4

Fleisher / Klemperer


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## WVdave

Arthur Rubinstein
Chopin ‎- The Nocturnes
RCA Victor Red Seal ‎- LSC-7050, 2 × Vinyl, LP, Album, Stereo, Box Set, US, 1967.

_"Sometimes I think, not so much am I a pianist, but a vampire. All my life I have lived off the blood of Chopin." _-- Arthur Rubinstein


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:










*Program:* Concerto in G-RV 493, Concerto in C-RV 471, Concerto in A minor-RV 500, Concerto in D minor-RV 481, Concerto in B flat-RV 504, Concerto in G minor-RV 496
*Performers:* I Musici, Klaus Thunemann (bassoon)
*Composer:* Antonio Vivaldi
*Recording:* Recorded 7/90 at Temple Favel, La Chaux-de Fonds, Switzerland
*Format:* CD (DDD-1991)
*Label:* Philips


----------



## Flavius

Guridi: Songs. Aragón, Huidobro (Tanidos


----------



## KenOC

Christopher Rouse's Trombone Concerto, which premiered in 1992 and won the Pulitzer Prize in 1993. This is a substantial and quite weighty work, well worth the time and hearing. Joseph Alessi, trombone; Colorado SO, Marin Alsop cond.


----------



## Joe B

Starting the evening off with a little Mahler:


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Piano Quartet No. 1*


----------



## Joe B

Great music recorded by John Eargle in 88/89 for Delos. Schwarz and the Seattle Symphony do a marvelous job bringing it to life.


----------



## Guest

A searing performance captured in pretty good sound (Lacks a bit of low end).


----------



## KenOC

More Christopher Rouse, Gorgon from 1984. For full orchestra reinforced by 75 percussion instruments! Very loud and mostly fast. Driving, loud, and insistent. Did I mention LOUD?


----------



## Pugg

*Saint-Saens*: _Symphony No. 2 _/ Cello Concerto No. 2

Jerome Pernoo (cello)

Orchestre de Bretagne, Nicolas Chalvin

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: Arias.
Edda Moser.


----------



## deprofundis

*Let me tell you about my llastest purchased:

Nokter Balbulus MUSIC OF ANCIENT ANCIENT LORE (LET USE NEOLOGISM HERE THIS DATE FROM 840-912) , it featured St-galls manuscript material(narly).
Outstanding od relic of classic ars antiqua please enjoy!!

Zemlinsky ''The Mermaids'' Naxos truelly epic classical, zemlinsky is forsaken and almost forgotten and underated sadely
a naxos offering , the work is fantastic riveting enjoyable.

Gesualdo on Decca Label sacred cantiones , motets, and tenebrae responsoria, what can i says it's decca i got thee full album, i did not lsten to it in the depth so i can't rated it, but from what i heard first , sound rad for a recording of 1991.

Have a good night or day everyone: readers, friends , followers, friendly wonderer.* now im so tired so forgive me but i gotta rest a bit, to be follow in the next episode,,,
:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Chopin* : Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Alexis Weissenberg (piano)

Orchestre de la Societe des Concerts du Conservatoire, Stanislaw Skrowaczewski


----------



## Pugg

​*Lebrun* - Oboe Concertos Volume 1

Bart Schneemann (oboe)

Radio Chamber Orchestra, Jan Willem de Vriend


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi / Telemann/ L.Mozart/ Hummel.*

Trumpet concertos.

Maurice André /B.P. Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mercadante*: I Briganti

Bruno Praticò, Vittorio Prato (bass), Maxim Mironov, Jesús Ayllón (tenor), Petya Ivanova (soprano), Rosita Fiocco (mezzo-soprano), Atanas Mladenov (baritone)

Camerata Bach Choir, Poznań & Virtuosi Brunensis, Antonino Fogliani.


----------



## MattB

Mompou: Complete Piano Works

Federico Mompou


----------



## Merl

I've yet to hear the well-regarded performancs of Dvorak's 6th, 7th and 8th from this set but I listened to this recording of the 9th and a smattering of Slavonic Dances yesterday and was completely underwhelmed. Whilst it's beautifully recorded and played there are strange variations in tempo throughout the 1st and 2nd movement (at times the Largo is plain turgid) before a decent 3rd and finale. Not my bag but I believe the 7th and 8th are much better so I will reserve my judgement for those to a later date. If you like broad, slow, tender interpretations of this old warhorse this may be for you but (if like me) you prefer the 9th to be lively, bold, gripping, exciting and interesting avoid this like the plague. I'm sticking with Macal for now.


----------



## Enthusiast

Oh dear I still haven't found how to link to the album cover! Listening to Handel's Saul, the McCreesh recording. In fact, I have listened twice to each act. Wonderful music although the introductory Sinfonia is not in my opinion Handel at his best. But once the drama gets going his wonderful ideas flow without a break.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov *- Symphony 1 + Symphonic Dances


----------



## Merl

I've been making my way through a lot of stuff I've not listened to due to the fact they were all FLAC and my car wont play FLAC files. So, last week I converted a load of stuf to 320 and threw it onto the USB stick in my car. So these are what I listened to at the end of last week.









Absolutely superb. Goes right to the top of my performances of these works.









Not listened to this in a while. I liked Jarvi's cycle when I first heard it but it didnt grab me. However, it was time for a re-appraisal so I gave this disc a listen and was pleasantly surprised at how much I enjoyed it. Lacks a bit in the horns department but the sound and performance are first-rate. Might have to give the rest a re-listen.









Hadn't heard this set so made my way through the first 2 symphonies. Not impressed! Shame, as Nezet-Seguin has made some very good recordings (his Mahler 1st is excellent). Sadly this one is all over the place. Found myself nodding off at one point and didnt have the heart to listen to what he'd done with the 3rd and 4th.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Concluding instalment of Michael Tippett's work this morning and early afternoon.

String Quartet no.1 in A (1934-35):
Piano Sonata no.1 (1936-38):
String Quartet no.2 in F#(1941-42):
String Quartet no.3 (1945-46):
Sonata for four horns (1955):
Piano Sonata no.2 (1962):
String Quartet no.4 (1978):
String Quartet no.5 (1990-91):


----------



## Joe B

Starting the day with this:


















A fine recording and solid performance.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach:* Piano Concertos BWV 1052, 1054, 1056, 1058 & 1065

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Stravinsky's "Symphony of Psalms." This is an excellent performance and recording from Erato (1988).


----------



## Guest

Telemann - Sammartini - Handel


----------



## Joe B

Giving this a second listen this morning.


----------



## Pugg

*Tchaikovsky* - Piano concerto NO1

Yevgeny Kissin (piano)

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Klavierkonzert Nr. 3 (Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy / 1953)


----------



## Joe B

My wife just went to the OT office for a few hours, so I put this on the stereo and have it cranked up (I've been listening to headphones at the computer this morning). I don't think I've ever played this on my stereo before; only in the car. This is really dynamic, energetic, fun music!


----------



## Guest

Schoenberg Verklärte Nacht sextett setting


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel*: Messiah

Eileen Farrell (soprano), Martha Lipton (mezzo-soprano), Davis Cunningham (tenor), William Warfield (baritone)
The Mormon Tabernacle Choir

The Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy.


----------



## Nocture In Blue

I'm in Christmas mood today.






No one sings it as beautiful as Björling.


----------



## Nocture In Blue

Joe B said:


> My wife just went to the OT office for a few hours, so I put this on the stereo and have it cranked up (I've been listening to headphones at the computer this morning). I don't think I've ever played this on my stereo before; only in the car. This is really dynamic, energetic, fun music!


I like Borensteins_ Lucilla's Beehive_ very much, but I haven't been listening to many other of his works... I should do that.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Tippett
String Quartets 1 - 5 complete
Heath Quartet* [Wigmore Hall Live, 2015]

Yeah,OK, this is terrific. I have been completely converted by the Heath Quartet to Michael Tippett's string quartet writing.


----------



## Joe B

Nocture In Blue said:


> I like Borensteins_ Lucilla's Beehive_ very much, but I haven't been listening to many other of his works... I should do that.


This is the only CD I have of his music. I also need to be listening to more of his works as well.


----------



## Joe B

Many critics did not like this disc when it came out because the music is played on a synthesizer. I have several versions of this work. The choral performance on this disc by the New York Choral Society is superior to the others I have. This piece is more about the vocal parts than the accompanying music. If listening to Wendy Carlos playing Bach has you running for the door, you probably wouldn't like this any more than many critics did. Myself, I find it unique.


----------



## Guest

Mozart's lovely 29 ,I like this recording,it is Klemperer throughout but very rewarding.


----------



## Pesaro

Wagner: Rienzi and Tannhauser Overtures, Philharmonia Orchestra, Yuri Simonov, cond.

Two German masterpieces, a great British orchestra, conducted by a Russian and the results are magnificent. IMO, Simonov matches Szell in the Tannhauser and surpasses him in Rienzi.

https://www.amazon.com/Wagner-Yuri-...bar-strip-0&keywords=wagner+overtures+simonov


----------



## Sonata

Two solo albums by Lawrence Brownlee. He has such a beautiful, sonorous voice.

*This Heart that Flutters*:









*Debut Song Recital:*


----------



## ldiat




----------



## starthrower

The Dufourt Timpani disc is the second recent CD of French Spectral compositions I've picked up. The other being Tristan Murail's 2015 Aeon recordings. I found the Murail pieces to be quite interesting and captivating, but I can't say the same for Dufourt. The two works for orchestra on this Timpani disc strike me as uninspired and lacking in inventive musical ideas. I was waiting for something interesting to happen among the waves of orchestral muscle flexing, but nothing seemed to materialize. I'll give it another try at a later date.


----------



## Flavius

Fauré, Ravel, Poulenc: La bonne chanson, Chansons madécasses, Le bal masqué. Fischer-Dieskau, Sawallisch (Acanta)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Cantata 82, Ich habe genung*


----------



## Guest

Delius CD 10

Eventyr
Hassan incidental music


----------



## Joe B

Listened on the way out to lunch and back.


----------



## Flavius

Fauré, Duparc: Mélodies. Cuenod, Isepp, Parsons (Nimbus)


----------



## KenOC

Enjott Schneider: _At the Edge of time, Reflections on Mozart's Requiem KV 626_. An interesting work by a composer I've never heard of. The picture below is the album cover; there's also a good live performance on YouTube:


----------



## Malx

Back listening for the first time in three days - work can be such a nuisance sometimes!

Finished off the Martinon box with Lalo's Symphonie Espagnole featuring David Oistrakh in fine form from 1954, followed by a live recording of De Falla's El sombrero de tres picos (complete ballet).

Next up was Beecham conducted the RPO in Brahms 2nd Symphony - not a composer I normally associate with Beecham but it was an enjoyable performance.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Traverso said:


> Mozart's lovely 29 ,I like this recording,it is Klemperer throughout but very rewarding.


I'll join you. I see what you mean by Klemperer throughout.


----------



## Guest

I really enjoyed my hour with Delius.


----------



## Eramire156

*Gustav Mahler 
Symphony no. 1*









*NDR Symphony Orchestra 
Kyrill Kondrashin*

Recorded 07 March 1981
Concertgebouw, Amsterdam

Kondrashin died later that day, a wonderful Mahler conductor.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 3*

The sound on this recording is great; every detail is clear. Of course, the Chicago brass is amazing.


----------



## Joe B

Finally! I ordered this disc from naxosdirect.com on 9/7/17. It finally came in the mail today. It only took 3 emails and 3 phone calls on my part. All I got from them was how their warehouse is having problems, blah, blah, blah. Promised 3 times it would be shipped the next day, but never happened. Sorry, but 52 days from time of order to delivery is bad by anyone's standards (the disc was physically confirmed as being in the warehouse on 10/4/17, 24 days ago). At least the disc is beautiful music and I'll soon be chilled out, glad that it is joining the collection.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Gérard Grisey* - Espaces acoustiques, performed by Ensemble intercontemporain. Part I






Part 2






Our NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchestra is going to perform it next week. I read this description of it:



> »No more composing with notes but rather with tones« is how French composer Gérard Grisey summarised the musical language of »Les espaces acoustiques« (Acoustic Spaces). As the title suggests, Grisey explores different acoustic spaces in the six pieces of his cycle. In the 1970s he explored the inner life of sounds on his computer, made the overtones found within audible and used them for his compositions, thus becoming one of the founders of the timbre-based style known as »spectral music«. His largest ever undertaking, »Les espaces acoustiques« celebrates the art of transition: each acoustic space extends the previous one, thus the music slowly swells from a solo viola to a huge orchestral sound. In the finale concert of the »Greatest Hits« festival, the monumental work shines resplendent with its display of the acoustical spectrum in the crystal-clear acoustics of the Elbphilharmonie Grand Hall.


and decided to check it out.


----------



## Taggart

disc 29 of










Supple, shapely, alive.


----------



## Malx

Schumann, Kinderszenen & Kreisleriana from this bargain set:









An all time favourite prompted by the 3 desert island discs thread.

Bach, Italian Concerto, Trevor Pinnock.









Not that long ago I struggled with the sound of the harpsichord. But this disc and others converted me - although some instruments and harsh recordings can still grate!


----------



## Joe B

Malx said:


> Schumann, Kinderszenen & Kreisleriana from this bargain set:
> 
> View attachment 98713
> 
> 
> An all time favourite prompted by the 3 desert island discs thread.
> 
> Bach, Italian Concerto, Trevor Pinnock.
> 
> View attachment 98714
> 
> 
> Not that long ago I struggled with the sound of the harpsichord. But this disc and others converted me - although some instruments and harsh recordings can still grate!


Any of the Dorian discs of Colin Tilney playing harpsichord are about as sweet as it gets (a very fine, subtle instrument).


----------



## Malx

Joe B said:


> Any of the Dorian discs of Colin Tilney playing harpsichord are about as sweet as it gets (a very fine, subtle instrument).


Thanks for the info' Joe - I'll have a look and listen if they are on Spotify.

Now:


----------



## senza sordino

Part seven of my exploration of British music. This part took a few days. It's been a busy work week. All of this music is new to me, all of it from Spotify.

Coleridge Taylor Violin Concerto, Delius Suite for Violin and Orchestra, Haydn Wood Violin Concerto. This was very interesting, pretty good.









Coleridge Taylor Hiawatha Overture, Petite Suite de concert, 4 Waltzes, Gypsy Suite, Othelo, Romance. 









Rubbra Symphonies 1, 2, 3 and 6. Nice enough, but nothing profound.









Rubbra String Quartets 1, 2 and 4. Very nice.









Tippett Piano Concerto, Preludium, Fantasia on a theme of Handel, Fantasia Concertante on a theme of Corelli. I really enjoyed this.


----------



## WVdave

Rachmaninov, Julius Katchen 
Piano Concerto No. 2
Decca ‎- 417 880-2, Weekend Classics, CD, Album, UK, 1988.


----------



## Joe B

Jessye Norman singing Shubert Lieder


----------



## Joe B

Giving this disc of Robert Paterson's music performed by Musica Sacra a 2nd listen (new this week for me).


----------



## bharbeke

*Liszt: Rigoletto Paraphrase* (Adam Gyorgy)

This is ear candy for piano lovers. It has that sparkly quality to it with plenty of glissando and beautiful runs.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*: Waltzes & Mompou: Valse-Évocation

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## Pugg

Quatuor Modigliani: Intuition

Quatuor Modigliani

_Arriaga_: String Quartet No. 3
_Mozart_: String Quartet No. 6 in B flat major, K159
_Schubert_: String Quartet No. 4 in C major, D46


----------



## Pugg

*Dvorák*: Violin Concerto/ Romance in F minor, Op. 11

Itzhak Perlman (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## eljr

Choir of the Intercession Cathedral Church in Grodno
Rejoice, O Indestructible Fortress and Stronghold of Orthodoxy

Release Date 1992
Duration01:12:14
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral


----------



## Pugg

​
*Humperdinck*: String Quartets & Piano Quintet

Andreas Kirpal (piano), Lydia Dubrovskaya (violin)

Diogenes Quartett


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Death and the Maiden
The Juilliard String Quartet


----------



## Taplow

*Beethoven* - Piano Concerto No. 4 in G, Op. 58
Leif Ove Andsnes and the Mahler Chamber Orchestra

Perfect for an overcast Sunday morning on a long weekend. Just beautiful.


----------



## Pugg

Transcendental: *Daniil Trifonov* plays _Franz Liszt_

Daniil Trifonov (piano)


----------



## Eramire156

*A Wagner morning, on the turntable*

_*Richard Wagner
Lohengrin*_









*Jess Thomas
Elisabeth Grümmer
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
Christa Ludwig
Gottlob Frick 
Otto Wiener

Chorus of the ViennaState Opera
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra *

*Rudolf Kempe*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn *- String Quartets

Coull Quartet


----------



## Merl

Always liked this account of the 7th.


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Die Freimaurermusiken

Jan Kobow (tenor), Maximilian Kiener (tenor) & David Steffens (bass)

Salzburger Hofmusik, Wolfgang Brunner


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ralph Vaughan Williams - vocal/choral works part one.

_The House of Life_ - song cycle for voice and piano [Texts: Dante Gabriel Rossetti] (1904): 
_Songs of Travel_ - song cycle for voice and piano [Texts: Robert Louis Stevenson] (1901-04):










_Fantasia on Christmas Carols_ - version for baritone, chorus, organ and string orchestra [Texts: anon. English folk sources] (1912):








***

_Mass_ in G-minor for unaccompanied choir (1922):










_On Wenlock Edge_ - song cycle for voice and piano, arr. for voice and orchestra by composer [Texts: A.E. Houseman] (orig. 1909 - arr. c.1923):










_Sancta Civitas (The Holy City)_ - oratorio for tenor, baritone, chorus and organ [Text: _Book of Revelation_] (1923-25):










(*** - same recording and artwork but on EMI rather than Warner)


----------



## sbmonty

Op. 116 - 119


----------



## starthrower

CD 1










Getting started on this a month early, but we couldn't resist opening the box and giving it a listen. Love the sound of the La Petite Bande and single voices. Purchased from ArkivMusic, who offered the best price. http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=2259610


----------



## Guest

Janáček Misa Glagolitica
Zemlinsky Psalm 83
Korngold Passover Psalm,op.30

Wiener Philharmoniker, Riccardo Chailly


----------



## Pesaro

Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 2, Gary Hoffman, cellist, Claire Desert, pf.

Just issued two days ago, this is a highly passionate and powerful rendition of Brahms wonderful sonata. I am not familiar with either musician but this sounds close to perfection to my ears.

https://www.amazon.com/Brahms-Gary-...strip-0&keywords=brahms+cello+sonatas+hoffman


----------



## eljr




----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak* - Piano Concerto in G minor

Vassily Primakov (piano)

Odense Symphony Orchestra, Justin Brown


----------



## deprofundis

_Ah..dear folk of TC, yesterday i spend quality time whit friends, i went to an event an Halloween party i was dress like a mobster, it make me feel better, since i add a life of reclusive for a while i did not see ''all my friends'' only fews 5 at home i was ''casanier'' i dont know this word in english, but in japanese i would says hikikomori, end of this anecdote i had a great time, i did not party like an animal reasonable like fews beers and Raki it's a kind of pastis from Turkey.The costumes were rad.
_

This morning im listening to the lovely harpsicord of Glen Wilson,* Richardson* and* Antico :Animoso mio desire*, well done mister Wilson , i buy almost everything Glen Wilson put out on naxos, he have my trust, have a good morning or night the earth is round so that it for now, take care folks.


----------



## Joe B

Sunday morning, listening to compositions by "THE MASTER."


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> Transcendental: *Daniil Trifonov* plays _Franz Liszt_
> 
> Daniil Trifonov (piano)


Lovely album. La Campanella is my favourite. He makes it sound like it sparkles!


----------



## Judith

Taplow said:


> *Beethoven* - Piano Concerto No. 4 in G, Op. 58
> Leif Ove Andsnes and the Mahler Chamber Orchestra
> 
> Perfect for an overcast Sunday morning on a long weekend. Just beautiful.


Have the whole Beethoven Journey set. You're right, it is beautiful


----------



## Judith

Malx said:


> Schumann, Kinderszenen & Kreisleriana from this bargain set:
> 
> View attachment 98713
> 
> 
> An all time favourite prompted by the 3 desert island discs thread.
> 
> Bach, Italian Concerto, Trevor Pinnock.
> 
> View attachment 98714
> 
> 
> Not that long ago I struggled with the sound of the harpsichord. But this disc and others converted me - although some instruments and harsh recordings can still grate!


Have the same Schumann bargain set as someone mentioned it on Twitter and I was tempted at around £3 from Amazon. Think it has gone up alot in price now!


----------



## Judith

Traverso said:


> I really enjoyed my hour with Delius.


Delius's birthplace is about twenty miles from where I live in nearby Bradford


----------



## Guest

Judith said:


> Delius's birthplace is about twenty miles from where I live in nearby Bradford


How nice,are you familiar with his music? Yesterday I thought it was time to listen to his music and I heard " Hassan "for the first time and I felt myself in very good company.
It is a big box and only this one makes it worthwile to have it.
My first Delius LP was with the academy / Marriner and Mackerras on CD.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Bach 
This time I choose a Suzuki recording for a change.They are gathering dust too long.

Lobe den Herren, den mächtigen König der Ehren, BWV137
Tue Rechnung! Donnerwort, BWV168
Gott der Herr ist Sonn und Schild, BWV79
Ihr, die ihr euch von Christo nennet, BWV164


----------



## Joe B

Following up J. S. Bach with Hilarion Alfeyev. His music is BIG, and the recording does it justice.

*Program:* Stabat Mater, Concerto Grosso, Fugue on the B.A.C.H. Motif, Canciones de la Muerta, De Profundis


----------



## Nocture In Blue

Kirsten Flagstad the greatest Wagner soprano who ever lived.

Flagstad and Furtwängler was perfect together! This is a great recording.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Symphony 6

R.C.O Bernard Haitink.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ralph Vaughan Williams - vocal/choral works part two.

_Toward the Unknown Region_ - song for chorus and orchestra [Text: Walt Whitman] (1906):
_Magnificat_ for contralto, women's chorus and orchestra [Text: Liturgical Latin] (1932):
_Dona Nobis Pacem_ - cantata for soprano, baritone, chorus and orchestra [Text: Biblical sources, Walt Whitman and John Bright] (1936):










_Benedicite_ for soprano, chorus and orchestra [Text: _Book of Common Prayer_ and John Austin] (1929):
_Five Tudor Portraits_ for contralto, baritone, chorus and orchestra [Texts: John Skelton] (1936):










_Whitsunday Hymn_ (no.3 of _Three Choral Hymns_) for solo tenor and chorus [Text: Miles Coverdale, after Martin Luther] (1929):










_Serenade to Music_ for sixteen vocal soloists and orchestra [Text: William Shakespeare] (1938):


----------



## Judith

Just arrived today

The Cello in Wartime
Steven Isserlis
Connie Shih

Just listened to it. Very lovely.

The last four tracks were performed on the Trench Cello and could picture the soldiers in the trenches playing it (hence the name)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti*: Maria Stuarda

Beverly Sills, Eileen Farrell, Stuart Burrows & Louis Quilico et al.

John Alldis Choir & London Philharmonic Orchestra, Aldo Ceccato conducting.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Malx

Earlier today, a very fine Das Rheingold in a superb quality recording from, to my mind, an unlikely source:









Now my favorite Schubert Symphony No9 - despite the mono 1951 sound, Furtwangler gets this Symphony just about perfect for me.


----------



## Nocture In Blue

I'm listening to Karol Szymanowski Violin Concerto no. 2 in the Berliner Philharmoniker "Digital Concert Hall". Conducted by Simon Rattle with Daniel Stabrawa as soloist. A very good performance.


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Cantata BWV 180. Mathis, Schmidt, Schreier, Fischer-Dieskau, Munich Bach Choir & Orch./ Richter (Archiv)


----------



## Merl

Much better than Zinman's symphony cycle (which I'm re-appraising very soon). Very good 2-disc set.


----------



## Joe B

Beautiful music performed with care by Tenebrae.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Gustav Mahler: Symphony #9: Bruno Walter, Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Guest

This is one of Bach most loved pieces (personally) it is abstract and always a great comfort to hear it.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Third and final part of Ralph Vaughan Williams' vocal/choral works tonight, plus two beautiful choral works by RVW's fellow Gloucestershireman Herbert Howells.

_An Oxford Elegy_ for narrator, mixed chorus and small orchestra [Text: Matthew Arnold] (1949):










_Hodie (This Day)_ - Christmas cantata for tenor, baritone, soprano, choir, boys' chorus, organ and orchestra [Texts: Christmas Day Vespers/_Book of Matthew_/_Book of Luke_/_Book of Common Prayer_/John Milton/Miles Coverdale (after Martin Luther)/Thomas Hardy/George Herbert/William Drummond/Ursula Vaughan Williams/anon.] (1954):










_Songs of Travel_ - song cycle for baritone and piano, arr. for orchestra by Ralph Vaughan Williams (1,3,8) and Roy Douglas (2,4-7) [Texts: Robert Louis Stevenson] (orig. 1901-04 - arr. c.1905 and 1961-62):










_Hymnus Paradisi_ for soprano, tenor, chorus and orchestra [Text: Liturgical sources] (1936-38):
_An English Mass_ for chorus, string orchestra, flute, oboe, timpani, harp and organ [Text: _Book of Common Prayer_] (1955):


----------



## Guest

Boy, people are not kidding when they CDs sound bad-just pure noise.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Joe B

Kontrapunctus said:


> Boy, people are not kidding when they CDs sound bad-just pure noise.


AHHH! Isn't that your new VPI Prime Signature? Sacrilege!!!


----------



## Sonata

Aida: Conducted by Karajan, with Bergonzi and Tebaldi as the ill fated lovers


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Flavius

Donizetti: Maria Stuarda. Sills, Farrell, Burrows...London Phil. Orch./ Ceccato (DG)


----------



## Joe B

Eugene Ormandy conducting the Philadelphia Orchestra in Tchaikovsky's Symphony #6.

Recorded using 2 omnidirectional microphones. The stereo image is excellent.


----------



## senza sordino

Part eight of my British music listening project. I thought after listening to all new music for me in part seven I'd play some very familiar music, all but the last album today I own, the last was from Spotify.

Purcell Fantasies for Viols









Handel Water Music, Music for the Royal Fireworks, The Alchymist, Concerti for wind band and strings, Arias for wind band. 









Bax Tintagel, Elgar Sea Pictures, Stanford Songs of the Sea, Britten Storm. From the April 2015 BBC music magazine 









Bax Phantasy for Viola, Holland Ellingham Marshes, RVW Suite for Viola and small orchestra, Harvey Reflections for Viola and small orchestra. I saw this CD reviewed in Gramophone a couple of years ago, it looked nice. I bought it and it didn't disappoint, it is nice.









Britten Cello Symphony and Suite from Death in Venice


----------



## Joe B

God I love choral music!


----------



## Guest

Joe B said:


> AHHH! Isn't that your new VPI Prime Signature? Sacrilege!!!


No, it's my current VPI Scout 1.1. The PS arrives on Wednesday.


----------



## Pugg

*Haydn*: Symphony in D major, Hob. I:93 • Symphony in G major, Hob. I:94 "Surprise" • Symphony in C minor, Hob. I:95


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tartini*: Violin Concertos

Piero Toso (violin)

I Solisti Veneti, Claudio Scimone


----------



## Nocture In Blue

I don't have a favourite recording of _Vier letzte Lieder_. There's so many amazing ones. This is one of them.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler*: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Isobel Buchanan (soprano), Mira Zakai (contralto)

Chicago Symphony Chorus, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Georg Solti


----------



## Guest

Gesualdo The Tallis Scholars


----------



## Pugg

​ *Rachmaninov*/ Alexandre Tharaud

Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor /Morceaux de Fantaisie, Op. 3/ 14 Romances, Op. 34: No. 14, Vocalise/2 Pieces for 6 Hands, TN ii / 22

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Aleksandar Madžar (piano) & Alexander Melnikov (piano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Alexander Vedernikov


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: The Creation

Kathleen Battle, Gösta Winbergh & Kurt Moll

Rundfunkchor Stockholm, Stockholmer Kammerchor & Berliner Philharmoniker, James Levine


----------



## Malx

Joe B said:


> Eugene Ormandy conducting the Philadelphia Orchestra in Tchaikovsky's Symphony #6.
> 
> Recorded using 2 omnidirectional microphones. The stereo image is excellent.


Is this the same recording featured in other releases - such as the Sony box. I do like the twin mic' recording process and have a few already conducted by Maazel at Pittsburgh.


----------



## Guest

Schubert Krystian Zimerman

The glue smelled suspicious. (see link)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...cert-in-protest-at-being-filmed-on-phone.html


----------



## Nocture In Blue

This might be my favourite video on Youtube:






I can't think of a better Ravel interpreter. Maybe it is because of his mentor.


----------



## Joe B

Malx said:


> Is this the same recording featured in other releases - such as the Sony box. I do like the twin mic' recording process and have a few already conducted by Maazel at Pittsburgh.


I believe they are *not* the same recording. The Sony releases I can find are all re-masters from recordings made prior to this performance or recorded at a different location.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ralph Vaughan Williams - symphonies/orchestral works part one this morning.

_In the Fen Country_ - tone poem (1904 - rev. 1905 and 1907):
_Norfolk Rhapsody no.1_ (1906 - rev. 1914):
_A Sea Symphony_ for soprano, baritone, chorus and orchestra [Text: Walt Whitman] (1903-09):
_The Wasps_ - suite from incidental music for a production of Aristphanes's play by Trinity College, Cambridge (1909):
_Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis_ for string orchestra (1910 - rev. 1913 and 1919):
_A London Symphony_ (1911-13 - rev. 1918, 1920 and 1933):
_The Lark Ascending_ for violin and orchestra (1914):


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert*: Piano Sonata No. 14 in A minor, D784/ Piano Sonata No. 13 in A major, D664

*Szymanowsk*i: Piano Sonata No. 2 in A major, Op. 21

_Lucas Debargue_ (piano)


----------



## eljr

Nocture In Blue said:


> I'm listening to Karol Szymanowski Violin Concerto no. 2 in the Berliner Philharmoniker "*Digital Concert Hall*". Conducted by Simon Rattle with Daniel Stabrawa as soloist. A very good performance.


November 3rd live program:

Igor Stravinsky 
Petrushka (revised Version from 1947)

Unsuk Chin 
Chorós Chordón − commissioned by the Berliner Philharmoniker Foundation Première

Sergei Rachmaninov 
Symphony No. 3 in A minor, op. 44


----------



## eljr

WVdave said:


> View attachment 98675
> 
> 
> Arthur Rubinstein
> Chopin ‎- The Nocturnes
> RCA Victor Red Seal ‎- LSC-7050, 2 × Vinyl, LP, Album, Stereo, Box Set, US, 1967.
> 
> _"Sometimes I think, not so much am I a pianist, but a vampire. All my life I have lived off the blood of Chopin." _-- Arthur Rubinstein


nice avatar 
I think we know some of the same people


----------



## Pugg

​
* Ketèlbey*: In A Persian Market / In A Monastery Garden / Sanctuary of the Heart / Chal Romano / In the Mystic Land of Egypt / The Clock and the Dresden Figures / Bells Across the Meadows / In A Chinese Temple Garden / In The Moonlight

Conductor: John Lanchbery & POL


----------



## eljr

This disc needs to be considered as a candidate for the "what 10 albums would you take to a desert island" threads. 









Various Artists
Le Chant des Abbayes

Release Date December 2, 2016
Duration02:18:26
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording Date1971 - 2009


----------



## Marinera

*Charpentier: Leçons de ténèbres*

*Veronique Dietschy, Alain Zaepffel, Ensemble Gradiva
Label: Accord - 11 Oct. 2004*


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert*: Symphony no 8/ _Beethoven_ : Overtures.

B.P Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ralph Vaughan Williams - symphonies/orchestral works part two this afternoon.

_A Pastoral Symphony_ for orchestra with wordless soprano in the final movement (1921):
_English Folk Song Suite_ for military band - arr. for orchestra by Gordon Jacob (1923 - arr. 1924):
_Flos Campi_ - suite for viola, wordless chorus, and small orchestra (1925):
_Job: A Masque for Dancing_ - ballet in one act (1930): 
Symphony no.4 in F-minor (1931-34):


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms*: Piano Quintet/ Zwei Gesänge pour mezzo-soprano, alto et piano Op. 91

Jean-Frédéric Neuburger (piano), Andrea Hill (mezzo-soprano)

Modigliano Quartet


----------



## Nocture In Blue

eljr said:


> November 3rd live program:
> 
> Igor Stravinsky
> Petrushka (revised Version from 1947)
> 
> Unsuk Chin
> Chorós Chordón − commissioned by the Berliner Philharmoniker Foundation Première
> 
> Sergei Rachmaninov
> Symphony No. 3 in A minor, op. 44


I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Joe B

Started the day with Will Todd:










Then listened to Trevor Pinnock playing Bach on the way to Hartford (hour away):










Then Rumon Gamba conducting the BBC National Orchestra of Wales on the way back home:


----------



## Guest

I was glad sacred music of Stanford and Parry


----------



## Pugg

​
*Weber*: Der Freischütz

Hans Hopf (Max), Elisabeth Grümmer (Agathe), Rita Streich (Ännchen), Alfred Poell (Ottokar), Kurt Marschner (Kilian), Kurt Böhme (Hermit), Heiner Horn (Kuno), Max Proebstl (Kaspar), Richard Munch (Zamiel)

Cologne Radio Symphony Orchestra, Cologne Radio Chorus, Erich Kleiber


----------



## Joe B

I've got Rutter's 85 recording of his Requiem which is fantastic. This new recording with newer technology and a new generation of Cambridge Singers does bring it up another notch; hard to believe.


----------



## Flavius

Bach: WTC, Bk. 1. Hewitt (hyperion)


----------



## Guest

Liszt CD 1


----------



## Eramire156

*What the postman delivered today.*

*Anton Bruckner
Symphony no. 9*









*Hans Rosbaud
Sudwestfunk-Orchester Baden-Baben*

Recorded 25.02.1959


----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: Sonatas Nos 30, 31 & 32. Kempff (DG)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I have this on CD in my car too, but now on spotify. I just love it!


----------



## Malx

This evenings listening:


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> I've got Rutter's 85 recording of his Requiem which is fantastic. This new recording with newer technology and a new generation of Cambridge Singers does bring it up another notch; hard to believe.


you know what this means....

:devil:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ralph Vaughan Williams - symphonies/orchestral works part three tonight.

_Fantasia on 'Greensleeves'_ from the opera _Sir John in Love_ - arr. for string orchestra and harp by Ralph Greaves (orig. 1924-28 - arr. 1934):
_Five Variants of 'Dives and Lazarus'_ for strings and harp (1939):
Symphony no.5 in D (1938-43):
Concerto in A-minor for oboe and strings (1944):
Concerto for two pianos and orchestra - revision of the earlier piano concerto made by Ralph Vaughan Williams and Joseph Cooper (orig. 1926-31 - rev. 1946):
Symphony no.6 in E-minor (1944-47 - rev. 1950):


----------



## Taplow

While eating chocolate ice cream.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 85.*

I started listening to Barry Wordsworth on Naxos, but I remembered I had this with Leonard Bernstein and the New York Phil. No comparison. New York all the way.


----------



## Pesaro

Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony, London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Eugene Goosens, cond.

Originally on a 35 mm recorded LP, this is a download of that recording. There is a very long story about the Everest label and how the original tapes disappeared and the LPs and later the CDs came from inferior copies. This is a download and according to the cover, it comes from the original 35 mm tape. Wherever it comes from the sound is excellent and the performance is thrilling. Well worth a listen on NML or a purchase.

https://www.amazon.com/Tchaikovsky-...bar-strip-0&keywords=everest+manfred+symphony


----------



## Flavius

Brahms: Piano Trios. Trio Wanderer (harmonia mundi)


----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Cantatas Nos. 180 and 181*

Leonhardt/Harnoncourt


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Roger Knox

Friedrich Gernsheim -- *Symphony No. 1 & No. 4.*


----------



## Joe B

The recordings of the English String Orchestra conducted by William Boughton on Nimbus are really excellent.


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> you know what this means....
> 
> :devil:


I know.......I know.....


----------



## deprofundis

Im listening tonight to a fine platter of classical and non classical offering

*Louis Couperin* Harpsicord work on fugue stata record hmm jeez im anxious to hear ithe sure an interresting classical composer Among this familly of musician, after my other offering currently lisen: *Spaceman 3* live in europe cult band cult era(89) sound awesome soufull guitar laden in the red like it a lot.

Have a nice day or night world wide nations wide, and enjoy the music :tiphat:


----------



## Joe B

*Composers & Program:*
*Poulenc:* Sonata for Piano Duet, Capriccio, L'embarquement pour Cythere, Eleie
*Darius Milhaud:* Scaramouche Suite for 2 Pianos
*Performers:* Boston Symphony, Katia & Marielle Labeque (pianos)
*Conductor:* Seiji Ozawa
*Recording:* Recorded 6/89 in Paris and 4/89 in Boston
*Format:* CD (DDD-1991)
*Label:* Philips


----------



## MusicSybarite

Roger Knox said:


> Friedrich Gernsheim -- *Symphony No. 1 & No. 4.*


Recently, I gave to the 4 symphonies a try, and they gave me a fine impression. Melodious, concise, engaging. I wasn't disappointed.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Weston

Joe B said:


> Then Rumon Gamba conducting the BBC National Orchestra of Wales on the way back home:


This one has been on my want list for some time, but I can't help thinking the pieces will be used as filler on some album of each composer I may want in the future. That's crazy, I know. I'm 61 years old. I should probably go ahead and enjoy this now.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Weston

*The Deep End*

I have been working over and overworking it seems forever. There has been no time for deep listening, just background listening at work. But for a time things are back to normal. I'm celebrating with some orchestral works from last century.

*Schnittke: For Liverpool*
Lu Jia / Norrköping Symphony Orchestra










Fantastic! It's got deep bass brassy rude noises, magnificent fanfare harmonies, arcane tone clusters, bits of whimsy. There's something for everyone.

*Rosza: Concerto for strings*
Berlin Symphony Orchestra










Quite exciting with ever mounting tension. I may be too anxious for this sort of thing these days. This was one of the earliest mp3 downloads I acquired (2002 date stamp on the file!), so the bit rate is only 128. It sounds scratchy, but what a thrilling piece! [Edit: the slow movement is achingly beautiful, as one would expect from Rosza.]

*Brett Dean: Water Music, for saxophone quartet & chamber orchestra*
HK Gruber / Brett Dean / Swedish Chamber Orchestra / Rascher Saxophone Quartet










This is a fairly recent acquisition and this is the first time I've had a chance to listen to any of it. The first movement starts and ends with watery burbling noise, sounding as much like a bong as anything else -- so I'm told.  The second movement is more frantic, reminding me of Ginastera. The third movement is a bit creepy and great for Halloween. All three movements lapse between moments of inspired timbral and rhythmic brilliance and what sounds like mere aimless trilling and warbling to me. I think I like it - I may even love it, but it needs a few more listens.

I had a symphony lined up as the main work tonight, but I'm afraid I've run out of steam.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Leopold Mozart* - Symphonies

London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Double Piano Concertos

Lucas Jussen (piano), Arthur Jussen (piano)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Pugg

*Haydn*: String Quartets
Op. 76 (Hob. III:78) /Op. 74 (Hob. III:74) / Op. 54 (Hob. II:58)

Modigliani Quartet


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*: Longe mala, umbrae, terrores, RV629/ Nisi Dominus (Psalm 126), RV608/ Two motets

English Chamber Orchestra
Antoni Ros-Marba
Teresa Berganza (mezzo-soprano)


----------



## MattB

Complete Beethoven Piano Sonatas

Jenő Jandó


----------



## Guest

Bach Cantatas 194 & 195


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Symphony No. 9 in C major, D944 'The Great'

Charles Munch, Boston Symphony Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

The last decade - fourth and final part of the symphonies/orchestral works of Ralph Vaughan Williams this morning.

_Partita_ for double string orchestra - revised version of the withdrawn Double Trio for string sextet (orig. 1938 - rev. 1948):
_Fantasia (quasi variazione) on the Old 104th Psalm Tune_ for piano, chorus, and orchestra (1949):
_Concerto Grosso_ for three groups of strings (1950):
_Romance_ in D flat for harmonica and orchestra (1951):
_Sinfonia antartica_ for large orchestra with wordless soprano and wordless chorus (1949-52):
Symphony no.8 in D-minor (1953-55):
Symphony no.9 in E-minor (1956-57):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Don Giovanni, K527

Dame Joan Sutherland (Donna Anna), Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (Donna Elvira), Eberhard Wächter (Don Giovanni), Giuseppe Taddei (Leporello), Gottlob Frick (Il Commendatore), Luigi Alva (Don Ottavio), Piero Cappuccilli (Masetto), Graziella Sciutti (Zerlina), Heinrich Schmidt (harpsichord)

Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## Guest

Debussy Cd 4 
Fantaisie Pour Piano Et Orchestre
I: Andante - Allegro 
II: Lento E Molto Espressivo - 
III: Allegro Molto 
La Plus Que Lente 
Première Rapsodie Pour Orchestre Avec Clarinette Principale 
Rapsodie Pour Orchestre Et Saxophone Solo 
Khamma (Lègende Dansée) 
Danse: Tarantelle Styrienne


----------



## Guest

Schubert 8 Ricardo Muti


----------



## Taplow

*Mendelssohn* - Piano Trios
The Fritz Kobus Trio


----------



## Taplow

*Rachmaninov* - Symphony No. 2
André Previn and the LSO


----------



## Marinera

*Vivaldi - Cello Concertos 
Ensemble Explorations, Roel Dieltiens
*
And between wonderful Vivaldi cello discs 1 & 2, I listened to *Louis Couperin's suite en Fa majeur* played by *Andreas Staier* on harpsichord. Heavenly music.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Szymanowski & Britten* - Violin Concertos

Frank Peter Zimmermann (violin)

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Warsaw Philharmonic, Manfred Honeck, Antoni Wit


----------



## Taplow

*Mendelssohn* - Symphony No. 4 in A major, Op. 90 "Italian"
Charles Munch and the Boston Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Guest

Schumann Symphony 1 & 4
Staatskapelle Dresden Wolfgang Sawallisch


----------



## Joe B

*Program:* Symphonie Fantastique Op.14
*Performers: *Radio-Sinfonie Orchester Frankfurt
*Conductor:* Eliahu Inbal
*Composer:* Hector Berlioz
*Recording: *Recorded 9/24/87 & 9/25/87 at Alte Oper, Frankfurt
*Format: *CD (DDD-1989)
*Label:* Denon


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 52 'Lobgesang'

Christiane Karg, Christina Landshamer (sopranos) & Michael Schade (tenor)

Chorus & Orchestra of Bavarian Radio, Pablo Heras-Casado


----------



## Guest

Brahms, *Variation and Fugue on a Theme by Händel,* Op. 24/Stephen Kovacevich.






This phenomenal masterwork is one of my desert island discs. I have this particular performance of it on CD and I loved Kovacevich's version, with which I'm so familiar.

The fugue is almost conversational, even though it's built with lots of chords rather than the predominant linearity of Bach's fugal counterpoint. I've also been listening (quite late) tonight to another lecture from Professor Jordan Peterson, a formidable public intellectual, activist and hero of mine - and this fugue reminds me of Peterson's thinking processes. What a pleasure to listen to both these intellects - the musical one of Brahms and the volcanic one of Peterson!!!


----------



## Joe B

*Program: *Concerto in D Major, Op.61
*Performers: *Netherlands Chamber Orchestra, Jean-Jacques Kantorow (violin)
*Conductor: *Antoni Ros-Marba
*Composer: *Ludwig Van Beethoven
*Recording: *Recorded 4/10/84 & 4/11/84 at Waalse Kerk, Amsterdam
*Format: *CD (DDD-1985)
*Label: *Denon


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi* - Concertos for Mandolin

Ugo Orlandi (mandolin)

I solisti Veneti, Claudio Scimone


----------



## Vasks

_Some Steve_

*Reich - Music for 18 Musicians (Reich Ensemble/Nonesuch)
Reich - Eight Lines (Ensemble Modern/RCA)*


----------



## Guest

Nino Rota - Respighi - Elgar - Barber


----------



## Nocture In Blue

Thanks to Judith.


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert*: Arpeggione

*Schumann*: Stücke im Volkston (5), Op. 102/*Debussy*: Cello Sonata/Britten: Cello Sonata in C, Op. 65

Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Frank Braley (piano)


----------



## Joe B

*Program:* Symphonie No.1
*Performers:* Berliner Philharmoniker
*Conductor:* Herbert von Karajan
*Composer: *Johannes Brahms
*Recording:* Recorded 1/98 at Berlin Philharmonie, Berlin
*Format: *CD (DDD-1987)
*Label: *Deutsche Grammophon


----------



## Guest

Mussorgsky pictures at an exhibition


----------



## Joe B

*Program: *Sutie Elisabethaine, Concerto for Flute and Orchestra, Suite Symphonique, Capriccio for Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Bassoon, Trumpet, String Quartet, and Harp
*Performers: *The Manhattan Chamber Orchestra, Eugenia Zukerman (flute)
*Conductor: *Richard Aulden Clark
*Composer: *Jacques Ibert
*Format: *CD (DDD-1992)
*Label: *Newport Classic


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti:* Zoraida di Granata

Bruce Ford (Almuzir), Majella Cullagh (Zoraida), Paul Austin Kelly (Abenamet), Matthew Hargreaves (Ali), Cristina Pastorello (Ines), Dominic Natoli (Almanzor), Diana Montague (Abenamet)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, David Parry


----------



## Guest

C.P.E.Bach Magnificat


----------



## Mowgli

was








is








from








.de is less than 1/2 price from .com - https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001CBX2RO


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sublime Vaughan Williams*

*Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia Antartica, Concerto for Two Pianos & Orchestra and Four Last Songs
Louis Lortie & Helene Mercier (Piano) and Roderick Williams (Baritone)
Sir Andrew Davis & the Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra*








I was not planning on buying anymore Vaughan Williams, but this disc appeals to me for two key reasons.

Firstly, the release of 'Four Last Songs' is intriguing and very rewarding. Roderick Williams is one of my favourite Baritones for songs and lieder. The songs are beautiful and performed perfectly.

Secondly, the 'Sinfonia Antartica' is one of my favourite symphonies from this composer (along with the Eighth and Ninth Symphonies) and one I regard highly overall. The Bergen forces perform beautifully (in all three works) and the atmosphere conjured is remarkable.

Along with his previous disc of the Ninth Symphony - paired with 'Job', listening to this instalment on Apple Music has ultimately inspired a pair of purchases when I next make an order.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## AClockworkOrange

Weston said:


> This one has been on my want list for some time, but I can't help thinking the pieces will be used as filler on some album of each composer I may want in the future. That's crazy, I know. I'm 61 years old. I should probably go ahead and enjoy this now.


It is an enjoyable and rewarding disc Weston, I'm sure you will enjoy it.

I especially enjoy Granville Bantock's 'The Witch of Atlas'.

If I may also make a recommendation, you may also like 'Overtures from the British Isles Volume 1' from the same performers. Austin's 'The Sea Venturers', Cowen's 'The Butterfly's Ball, Bantock's 'The Frogs' and Sullivan's 'Macbeth Overture' are excellent pieces - there isn't anything I would consider weak on the album.


----------



## bharbeke

*Wagner: Die Walkure* (Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic)

Midway through the opera, this is sounding even better than the Solti. The best parts have included:

"Ein Schwert verhiess mir der Vater"
"Siegmund, den Walsung, siehst du, Weib!"
"Hojotoho! Hojotoho!"


----------



## Joe B

AClockworkOrange said:


> It is an enjoyable and rewarding disc Weston, I'm sure you will enjoy it.
> 
> I especially enjoy Granville Bantock's 'The Witch of Atlas'.
> 
> If I may also make a recommendation, you may also like 'Overtures from the British Isles Volume 1' from the same performers. Austin's 'The Sea Venturers', Cowen's 'The Butterfly's Ball, Bantock's 'The Frogs' and Sullivan's 'Macbeth Overture' are excellent pieces - there isn't anything I would consider weak on the album.


I agree about Bantock's "The Witch of Atlas", it is a great piece of music. I believe your assessment of the disc is on target AClockworkOrange. Weston, there's nothing to lose with this purchase.


----------



## Flavius

Mozart: Violin Sonatas, K. 378, 304, 376, 301, 454 & 526. Grumiaux, Haskil (Decca)


----------



## Nocture In Blue

bharbeke said:


> *Wagner: Die Walkure* (Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic)
> 
> Midway through the opera, this is sounding even better than the Solti. The best parts have included:
> 
> "Ein Schwert verhiess mir der Vater"
> "Siegmund, den Walsung, siehst du, Weib!"
> "Hojotoho! Hojotoho!"


I like it better than Solti's Ring right from the first bar.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Guest

After the six o'clock news the magnificat of J.S.Bach


----------



## elgar's ghost

English chamber works this afternoon and early evening, all courtesy of Naxos.

String Quartet no.1 in G-minor (1908 - rev. 1921):
_Phantasy Quintet_ for two violins, two violas and cello (1912):
String Quartet no.2 in A-minor (1942-43):










Violin Sonata no.1 in D-minor (1909 - rev. 1917 and 1944):
Violin Sonata no.2 in A-minor (1915-17)
Cello Sonata in G-minor (1923):










Piano Quartet in D-minor (1918-19 - rev. 1921)
String Quartet no.2 in A-minor (1944-47):










String Quartet in A-minor (1921):
String Quartet in E-flat (date unknown):
String Trio in G (1931):


----------



## Guest

Loewe Balladen


----------



## Eramire156

*Lotte Lehmann **
The Acoustic Recordings, 1914-1926*









CD3


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Traverso said:


> Loewe Balladen


I've listened to this disc a few times recently as it was in Prey's EMI Icons set. It is an excellent collection and performance between collaborators. I think I'll listen again myself.:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 17*


----------



## Guest

AClockworkOrange said:


> I've listened to this disc a few times recently as it was in Prey's EMI Icons set. It is an excellent collection and performance between collaborators. I think I'll listen again myself.:tiphat:


I think that the recording in the EMI box is not the same as the philps (?)
I just found this one in the mailbox today.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Seems appropriate for Halloween somehow...


----------



## Guest

I go on with songs by Beethoven 
Folksongs arrangements.CD 2
There are many very fine songs in this collection ( 7 cd's) ,very wel sung and recorded,great pleasure.










Please listen to this cheerful song.


----------



## Eramire156

*Symphony no. 9
Paul Von Klenau*









*Cornelia Ptassek
Susanne Resmark
Michael Weinius
Steffen Bruun

Danish National Symphony Orchestra
Danish National Concert Choir

Michael Schønwandt*


----------



## Guest

A Beethoven folksong


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 5, "Reformation"*

Listening to this for the 500 anniversary of Reformation Day.


----------



## Pesaro

Bruckner: Symphony No. 8, Southwest German Radio Symphony, Hans Rosbaud, cond.

Rosbaud is among a small group of highly revered conductors who never really achieved fame except among serious music lovers. I am not stating that as a fact but that is the impression I get. This recording is from a set issued about two weeks ago. It includes all of the Bruckner symphonies except No. 1 and the two student works.

Amazon has an outrageous price of $78.99 for the download. Play. Google's price is $30.99 or 99 cents for each movement. Amazon's price for the CDs is $51.99. Somebody at Amazon needs to reassess its download pricing, IMO.

https://www.amazon.com/Bruckner-Sym...-albums-bar-strip-0&keywords=bruckner+rosbaud

https://play.google.com/store/music...honies_Nos_2_9?id=Banumdukf6tg5ywymvpy7wxa2vm


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Nos. 8, 9 & 10. Grumiaux, Haskil (Decca)


----------



## Rambler

*Antoine Brumel: Missa 'Et ecce terrae motus'; Sequentia 'Dies irae'* Huelgas Ensemble directed by Paul van Nevel on Sony Classical








Brumel dates from circa 1460 to circa 1520. This is my sole disc of his music featuring two religious choral works that are quite contrasting.

The mass is almost lush in it's choral textures. A work of the Renaissance.

On the other hand the Dies Irae is much more medieval in character. According to the disc notes this is the first polyphonic setting of this text in the history of music.

Excellent performance here.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Chalk and cheese time as I road-test three new arrivals this evening. I'm especially pleased with the Schnittke purchase as even used copies of this album had been far too expensive until I managed to snap one up for £7 plus p & p - as three of the four works on the album are unfamiliar to me I'd had my sights trained on this one for a long while.

Eighteen songs composed between 1822 and 1825:










_Seven In Nomine_ for wind quintet, string quintet and harp (1965):
_The Devils_ - orchestral suite from the music for the Ken Russell film (1971):
_The Boyfriend_ - orchestral suite from the music for the Ken Russell film (1971):










_Music for Piano and Chamber Orchestra_ (1964):
_In Memoriam..._ - orchestration of the Piano Quintet (orig. 1972-76 - arr. 1977-78):
Septet for harpsichord/organ, flute, two clarinets and string trio (1981-82):
_Schall und Hall (Sound and Resound)_ for trombone and organ (1983):


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Guest

I found a clean copy of one of my favorite LPs that I stupidly replaced with a CD during the great LP purge in the mid 90s. That blunder is costing a fortune to repair! I think Pogorelich is unmatched in the Ravel, and only Sviatoslav Richter challenges him in the Prokofiev. Great sound for an early 80s digital recording.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Traverso said:


> I think that the recording in the EMI box is not the same as the philps (?)
> I just found this one in the mailbox today.


You may be right Traverso. The discs in the box set may be arranged differently. It is still Karl Engel performing as accompanist so even if the recording is different, I would be shocked if it were anything less than excellent.

That is an excellent collection you have just received


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Flavius

Willaert; de Rore: Missa Mente tota; Concordes adhibete animos. Cinquecento (hyperion)


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---




























Now ---
Beethoven: String Quartet No.3 in D Major

Quatour Végh: Sándor Végh and Sándor Zöldy, violins -- Georges Janzer, viola -- Paul Szabo, cello


----------



## Joe B

Recorded live at the Grote Zaal, Rotterdam on 10/87.


----------



## Joe B

Ending the day with the Cambridge Singers performing Samuel Barber's "Agnus Dei":


----------



## WVdave

Philharmonia Orchestra
Rimsky-Korsakov: Orchestral Favorites
Seraphim 74518, CD, US, 2001.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss, Respighi*: Violin Sonatas

Kyung Wha Chung (violin), Krystian Zimerman (piano)


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Piano Concertos Nr. 9 & 12 
(Alexander Schneider / 1956)


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Krönungsmesse - Coronation Mass / *Bruckner*: Te Deum

Anna Tomowa-Sintow · Agnes Baltsa · Werner Krenn · Peter Schreier · José van Dam ·

Wiener Singverein · Berliner Philharmoniker · Herbert von Karajan ‎.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt*: Transcendental Studies, S139 Nos. 1-12

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming: Poèmes*
Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Orchestre National de France, Alan Gilbert, Seiji Ozawa
Ravel: Shéhérazade/ Messiaen: Poèmes pour Mi, books 1 & 2 (complete)/ Dutilleux: Sonnets (2) by Jean Cassou/ Dutilleux: Le Temps l'horloge


----------



## Pugg

​*Lehár*: Die Lustige Witwe

Elizabeth Harwood (Hanna Glawari), René Kollo (Danilo Danilowitsch), Werner Hollweg (Camille de Rosillon), Teresa Stratas (Valencienne), Zoltán Kéléman (Baron Mirko Zeta), Donald Grobe (Cascada), Werner Krenn (Raoul de St Brioche), Karl Renar (Njegus), Kaja Borris (Lolo), Mechtild Gessendorf (Dodo)

Catherine Ott (Jou-Jou), Carol Pritchett (Frou-Frou), Maria-Theresa Reinoso (Cio-Cio), Elke Grosshans (Margot)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Guest

Beethoven string quartets Op.59 no.2 (Rasumovsky) & OP. 95


----------



## Taplow

*Brahms* Violin Sonata No. 1
Josef Suk, Julius Katchen


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frederick Delius - various works part one this morning/early afternoon.

_Florida Suite_ for orchestra (1887):










Violin Sonata in B op. post. (1892):










_Koanga_ - opera in three acts with prologue and epilogue [Libretto: Charles F. Keary - rev. Douglas Craig and Andrew Page] (1895-97 - libretto revised c.1972):










Piano Concerto (1897 - rev. 1904 and 1906):


----------



## eljr

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia Antartica, Concerto for Two Pianos & Orchestra and Four Last Songs
> Louis Lortie & Helene Mercier (Piano) and Roderick Williams (Baritone)
> Sir Andrew Davis & the Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra*
> 
> View attachment 98790
> 
> I was not planning on buying anymore Vaughan Williams, but this disc appeals to me for two key reasons.
> 
> Firstly, the release of 'Four Last Songs' is intriguing and very rewarding. Roderick Williams is one of my favourite Baritones for songs and lieder. The songs are beautiful and performed perfectly.
> 
> Secondly, the 'Sinfonia Antartica' is one of my favourite symphonies from this composer (along with the Eighth and Ninth Symphonies) and one I regard highly overall. The Bergen forces perform beautifully (in all three works) and the atmosphere conjured is remarkable.
> 
> Along with his previous disc of the Ninth Symphony - paired with 'Job', listening to this instalment on Apple Music has ultimately inspired a pair of purchases when I next make an order.


this hit my mailbox a few days ago, I have yet to listen though


----------



## Guest

Schubert Ausgewählte Lieder

Schubert: An die Musik, D.547 (Op.88/4)
von Leonard Hokanson & Hermann Prey

2 
Schubert: Die Forelle, D.550 (Op.32)
von Leonard Hokanson & Hermann Prey

3 
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh', D.776 (Op.59/3)
von Hermann Prey and Leonard Hokanson

4 
Schubert: Ständchen, D.889
von Leonard Hokanson & Hermann Prey

5 
Schubert: Rosamunde, D.797 (Incidental music to Helmina von Chézy's Play) - Romance: "Der Vollmond strahlt auf Bergeshöh'n"
von Hermann Prey and Leonard Hokanson

6 
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D.774
von Hermann Prey and Leonard Hokanson

7 
Schubert: Der Kreuzzug, D 932
von Hermann Prey and Leonard Hokanson

8 
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D.493 (Op.4/1)
von Hermann Prey and Leonard Hokanson

9 
Schubert: Lied eines Schiffers an die Dioskuren, D360
von Leonard Hokanson & Hermann Prey

10 
Schubert: An Sylvia, D.891 (Op.106/4) - German translation: Eduard von Bauernfeld (1802-1890)
von Leonard Hokanson & Hermann Prey

11 
Schubert: Lachen und Weinen, D.777, Op.59/4
von Hermann Prey and Leonard Hokanson

12 
Schubert: Nachtstück, D.672
von Leonard Hokanson & Hermann Prey

13 
Schubert: Der Wanderer an den Mond, D.870, op.80, no.1
von Leonard Hokanson & Hermann Prey

14 
Schubert: Schwanengesang, D.744
von Leonard Hokanson & Hermann Prey

15 
Schubert: An die Leier, D.737
von Karl Engel & Hermann Prey

16 
Schubert: Im Abendrot, D.799
von Hermann Prey & Karl Engel

17 
Schubert: Über Wildemann, D.884
von Karl Engel & Hermann Prey

18 
Schubert: Im Frühling, D.882
von Karl Engel & Hermann Prey

19 
Schubert: Nacht und Träume, D.827
von Hermann Prey & Karl Engel

20 
Schubert: Der Blumenbrief, D.622
von Hermann Prey & Karl Engel

21 
Schubert: Der Einsame, D.800
von Karl Engel & Hermann Prey


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Humoreske & Piano Sonata Op. 11

Angela Hewitt (piano)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Edward Elgar: String Quartet in E minor Op.83 and Piano Quintet A minor Op.84
Maggini String Quartet & Peter Donohoe (Piano)*

I much prefer this performance of the Quartet to the more recent Naxos recording by the Villiers Quartet. The latter isn't bad but it doesn't capture the presence and feeling that the Maggini ensemble conjure.

It is a shame Elgar's chamber works are fairly limited because these pieces are very beautiful and show another aspect of the Composer.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Kalkbrenner*: Chamber Music.

Sextet in G Major, Op. 58/ Piano Fantasy on the Scottish Air, We're a' Noddin', Op. 60/ Septet in A Major, Op. 132

Konstanze Eickhorst (piano)
Linos Ensemble


----------



## Nocture In Blue

René Kollo is excellent as Tannhauser.


----------



## Vronsky

Igor Stravinsky: Les noces (arr. for 2 pianos)

via YouTube:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Hungarian Dances, WoO 1 Nos. 1-21 (complete)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## deprofundis

Large program of listening today in no perticular order new arrival and purchased i 'will currently listen today

The work of mysterieous* Jacques Buus* (franco--flemish an early 16th century organist) on 3 albums :

Masterwork and Miniature Organ and Harpiscord (Richard Lester)

Musica Ferdinandea

Ricercari : the art of ricercare in 16th century italy.

That not all the bishop at record store order a cd for me a suprise cd, so i had to puchased it at small local cds store

Amore Contraffatto a split album* Cresta & Gesualdo *ensemble Solistes XXI directtore Rachid Safir

To cncluded this hudge plater of music i add chosen* Alban Berg*: Lyrical Suite an old recording of the 1950''

Im a melomaniac now, but desire to aim musicologist ,an im an art lover.So that it for now im tired just woke up and lisening
to Cresta\Gesualdo cd woaw, what a pair on this releases a fine offering .Have a good day ladie'S and Gentelmen world wide nation wide, i love you guys at TC , take care, friend , follower, gentle stranger, mysterieous wonderer that benevolant.


:tiphat: bene


----------



## Judith

Nocture In Blue said:


> View attachment 98788
> 
> 
> Thanks to Judith.


Got inspiration for it as at the concert last Saturday Peter Donohoe performed November as an encore. Wanted to listen to all of them but only recording I have is Lang Lang!!!! Now you'll know why I want another one!


----------



## Pugg

*Bach*: Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Igor Levit (piano)


----------



## Vasks

*Riisager - Overture to "Etudes" (Rozhdestvensky/Chandos)
Koppel - Sextet for Piano and Winds (Winds of DNRS/dacapo)
Hoffding - Symphony #3 (Cramer/dacapo)*


----------



## deprofundis

Hmm almost forgot in the other post i got a rad album of Paul Hillier from 1984 call *Troubadours and medieval lyrics* featuring top notch instrumentation and singning, one great classical album of ars antiqua im pretty sure a gem of an album. So that about it for now have a nice day everone.

Once again :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini*: Turandot

Dame Joan Sutherland (Turandot), Luciano Pavarotti (Calaf), Montserrat Caballé (Liù), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Timur), Tom Krause (Ping), Pier Francesco Poli (Pang), Piero De Palma (Pong), Peter Pears (L'imperatore Altoum), Sabin Markov (Un mandarino)

John Alldis Choir, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Zubin Mehta.


----------



## Taplow

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Puccini*: Turandot
> 
> Dame Joan Sutherland (Turandot), Luciano Pavarotti (Calaf), Montserrat Caballé (Liù), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Timur), Tom Krause (Ping), Pier Francesco Poli (Pang), Piero De Palma (Pong), Peter Pears (L'imperatore Altoum), Sabin Markov (Un mandarino)
> 
> John Alldis Choir, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Zubin Mehta.


The greatest Turandot ever, even though Dame Joan's diction in this is appalling.


----------



## Eramire156

*Günter Wand Live*

Though I have a number of the recordings in this box set, there was more than enough new recordings to buy this box set. Listening now to:

*Symphony no. 3
Johannes Brahms*









*Günter Wand
NDR-Sinfonieorchester*

Recorded: 9,10,&11 April 1995
Musikhalle Hamburg


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Sonata

I have four Aida recordings, all of them wonderful  Right now I am listening to this one:









Conducted by Ricardo Muti, with Placido Domingo, Montserrat Caballe, Fiorenza Cossoto, etc


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable*

*Gustav Mahler
Das Lied Von Der Erde*









*Jessye Norman
Jon Vickers

London Symphony Orchestra 
Colin Davis*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frederick Delius - various works part two this evening.

_Paris - the Song of a Great City_ for orchestra (1899-1900):










_Sea Drift_ for baritone, chorus and orchestra [Text: Walt Whitman] (1903-04):
_Songs of Sunset_ - song cycle for mezzo-soprano, baritone, chorus and orchestra [Texts: Ernest Dowson] (1906-07):










_The Walk to the Paradise Garden_ - orchestral interlude from the opera _A Village Romeo and Juliet_ (1899-1901 - interlude was expanded in 1906):
_Brigg Fair_ - for orchestra, based on Percy Grainger's vocal/choral setting of the English folk song (1907):
_In a Summer Garden_ - fantasy for orchestra (1908):
_Dance Rhapsody no.1_ for orchestra (1909):


----------



## pmsummer

1588
*Music from the time of The Spanish Armada*
The York Waits: _Renaissance Town Band_

_Saydisc_


----------



## Pesaro

Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto

On FM, I listened to the recording by flute superstar James Galway and harpist Marissa Robles. I found the performance to be quite glib and seriously lacking in charm. So I went to NML and chose a recording by three totally unknown (at least to me) performers.

What an astonishing difference? The recording is on the ART label which I believe is related to Berlin Classics. This performance had tremendous charm and the music flowed like the Danube.

https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-W-Con...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=8XRXPWN8XSSTD7GE2BXH


----------



## starthrower

Webern


----------



## Flavius

Bellini: La Sonnambula. Moffo, Clabassi...Orch. e Coro di Milano/ Bartoletti (Vai)


----------



## TwoPhotons

Some astounding playing here. Very glad to have discovered these recordings!


----------



## Guest

Dutilleux

Cello Concerto (Tout un monde lointain) (2002 Remastered Version) 
Trois Strophes sur le nom de Sacher for unaccompanied cello 
L'Arbre des songes (Violin Concerto) 
Sur le même accord


----------



## pmsummer

WORLDBEAT BACH
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Jeremy Wall - arranger, keyboards
*Richard Stoltzman* - clarinet
Gary Burton - vibes, marimba
Eddie Gomez - double bass
_
RCA Victor_


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable*

*Ernest Bloch
Sacred Service*









*Robert Merrill, cantor

Leonard Bernstein 
New York Philharmonic *

MS 6221


----------



## starthrower

8-10


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 3: Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra: 1955


----------



## Guest

I'm listening for UPS to deliver my new turntable! In the meantime, this:


----------



## Rambler

*Treasures of Baroque Opera: Arne, Handel, Monteverdi, Purcell, Rameau* Decca








Juicy bits of baroque opera from The Rosette Collection. I really shouldn't approve, especially as the recordings and performance style are somewhat dated. However there is some great singing from the likes of Janet Baker who I've a particular soft spot for.


----------



## Flavius

Mozart: Sonata KV 283; Beethoven: Sonata op. 109; Chopin: Ballata ns. 1-4. Tipo (Ermitage)


----------



## Joe B

pmsummer said:


> WORLDBEAT BACH
> *Johann Sebastian Bach*
> Jeremy Wall - arranger, keyboards
> *Richard Stoltzman* - clarinet
> Gary Burton - vibes, marimba
> Eddie Gomez - double bass
> _
> RCA Victor_


Looks interesting. I'm familiar with each of the individual musicians, but I'm completely unfamiliar with this work. How do you rate it? (wondering how Gary Burton's part was transcribed...Bach on marimba?)


----------



## Joe B

Listening to "Mosaics" and "Symphony #5", aka "Sinfonia Sacra", while dinner is cooking.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Cantatas*

Ignore the picture; I'm listening to Volume 8 of Koopman's Bach cantata traversal. Overall, this is how I want these pieces to sound.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia Antartica, Concerto for Two Pianos & Orchestra and Four Last Songs
> Louis Lortie & Helene Mercier (Piano) and Roderick Williams (Baritone)
> Sir Andrew Davis & the Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra*
> 
> View attachment 98790
> 
> I was not planning on buying anymore Vaughan Williams, but this disc appeals to me for two key reasons.
> 
> Firstly, the release of 'Four Last Songs' is intriguing and very rewarding. Roderick Williams is one of my favourite Baritones for songs and lieder. The songs are beautiful and performed perfectly.
> 
> Secondly, the 'Sinfonia Antartica' is one of my favourite symphonies from this composer (along with the Eighth and Ninth Symphonies) and one I regard highly overall. The Bergen forces perform beautifully (in all three works) and the atmosphere conjured is remarkable.
> 
> Along with his previous disc of the Ninth Symphony - paired with 'Job', listening to this instalment on Apple Music has ultimately inspired a pair of purchases when I next make an order.


My copy of this on CD arrived today and it is now my present listening. No surprises in terms of content as I have listened to this on streaming beforehand but listening through my hi-fi really illuminates further details and contributes to the atmosphere this collection creates.


----------



## bharbeke

*Bach: Keyboard Partitas, BWV 825-830* (Murray Perahia)

All of these are at least pretty good. Here are the most impressive movements from this set:

2: Rondeaux
3: All of them, but especially Corrente, Burlesca, Scherzo, and Gigue
4: Menuet, Gigue
5: Tempo di Minuetto
6: Corrente

Generally, I like these best when they have a sense of bounciness, momentum, or lively dance to them.


----------



## Rambler

*Bouzignac: Te Deum; Motets* Les Pages de la Chapelle; Les Arts Florisants; William Christie on harmonia mundi








Guillaume Bouzignac (c. 1590 - c. 1640). Forgotten for more than 200 years, this music certainly didn't deserve that fate. Vigorous with dramatic and unusual harmonic flourishes at times.

I have several CD's of Les Arts Florissants directed by William Christie. All of them are excellent.


----------



## Taplow

*Strauss* - Horn Concerto No. 2
Norbert Hauptmann, Zubin Mehta and the Berlin Philharmonic

I love Strauss's second horn concerto, but the only recording I've ever found that is does it justice and is worth listening to, in my opinion, is the Karajan 1966 on DG. Listening to a few alternatives this evening, it turns out the only other one that has caught my ear is a recording with the same soloist, and same orchestra as my beloved Karajan. Go figure.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Cantata 140, Wachet Auf*

Not bad. Not terrible.


----------



## Taggart

disc 17 of










Some excellent music. Shows the difference between the early work of Louis and that of François and Armand-Louis.


----------



## Flavius

Mozart: Sonatas K. 278-K. 284, 'Duernitz'. Gould (Sony)


----------



## Barbebleu

Brückner Third. Barenboim and Staatskapelle Berlin. I like it.


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> WORLDBEAT BACH
> *Johann Sebastian Bach*
> Jeremy Wall - arranger, keyboards
> *Richard Stoltzman* - clarinet
> Gary Burton - vibes, marimba
> Eddie Gomez - double bass
> _
> RCA Victor_


Thanks PM. Yet another album I have to hunt down. Please stop posting all these interesting albums. Bankruptcy and/or divorce beckons.:lol:


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---




























And first listen to this order from Amazon Japan ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---
Haydn Symphony No.26 in D Minor

Trevor Pinnock leading the English Consort


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Myself practicing slowly.


----------



## Barbebleu

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Myself practicing slowly.


I took out my guitar for the first time in a few months. Yes, I know. Wow, my fingers are sore. Need to get those calluses back but it is an awkward dilemma for me in that I like to play my flute too and calluses on the fingertips of my left hand tend to dull my feel. Fortunately I'm not that brilliant a player so the only person who probably notices this is myself. :lol: I digress. Now listening to Brückner Fourth. Barenboim and Staatskapelle Berlin.


----------



## starthrower

Beautiful! But a tad too polite after awhile.










My antidote.


----------



## Janspe

*C. Debussy: Images, Books 1 & 2; Children's Corner*
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli









I realized today that I'm almost completely unfamiliar with Michelangeli's work, and that had to change immediately. He's so often mentioned in conversations about Debussy that I thought that repertoire would be the best place to start - and I really enjoyed his take on these pieces! Wonderful pianism indeed. Can't wait to hear the preludes...


----------



## Guest

Janspe said:


> *C. Debussy: Images, Books 1 & 2; Children's Corner*
> Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli
> 
> View attachment 98820
> 
> 
> I realized today that I'm almost completely unfamiliar with Michelangeli's work, and that had to change immediately. He's so often mentioned in conversations about Debussy that I thought that repertoire would be the best place to start - and I really enjoyed his take on these pieces! Wonderful pianism indeed. Can't wait to hear the preludes...


The preludes are great as well ! :tiphat:


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Janspe

*F. Chopin: 10 Mazurkas from various sets; Ballade in G minor, Op. 23; Scherzo in B-flat minor, Op. 31*
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli, piano









I simply had to continue on with my exploration of Michelangeli's recorded legacy, this time with Chopin! He was such a great pianist, it's such a joy to listen to his work. Curiously enough, the older I get the more attracted I am to Chopin's mazurkas. They didn't tempt me a lot when I was a teenager (that's when the études strike you like a lightning bolt) but now I just want to listen to them all the time; there's just something so subtly wonderful about them, and they run through Chopin's life like a red thread - from the early years to the bitter end...


----------



## Joe B

Some really fun music on this disc, including the best version of "Rhapsody in Blue" I have in my collection.


----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 36 (Hob. XVI/21)* (Rudolf Buchbinder)

Awesome music!


----------



## Janspe

*J. Haydn: Keyboard Concertos in G and D, Hob. XVIII/4 & 11*
Züricher Kammerorchester, led by Edmond de Stoutz
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli, piano









Just one more and I'll stop posting on this thread for tonight, I promise! The G major concerto was a completely new discovery for me, whereas the D major is of course "the" Haydn keyboard concerto which most listeners know pretty well. Michelangeli continues to impress me, it's a pity that he didn't record more Haydn! These works should be more often performed, they are wonderfully charming and attractive pieces.


----------



## Manxfeeder

bharbeke said:


> *Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 36 (Hob. XVI/21)* (Rudolf Buchbinder)
> 
> Awesome music!


I like Buchbinder's Haydn sonatas.


----------



## Weston

AClockworkOrange said:


> It is an enjoyable and rewarding disc Weston, I'm sure you will enjoy it.
> 
> I especially enjoy Granville Bantock's 'The Witch of Atlas'.
> 
> If I may also make a recommendation, you may also like 'Overtures from the British Isles Volume 1' from the same performers. Austin's 'The Sea Venturers', Cowen's 'The Butterfly's Ball, Bantock's 'The Frogs' and Sullivan's 'Macbeth Overture' are excellent pieces - there isn't anything I would consider weak on the album.





Joe B said:


> I agree about Bantock's "The Witch of Atlas", it is a great piece of music. I believe your assessment of the disc is on target AClockworkOrange. Weston, there's nothing to lose with this purchase.


Added to my cart. Thanks!


----------



## Flavius

Hildegard von Bingen: Saints. Sequentia (DHM)


----------



## pmsummer

Joe B said:


> Looks interesting. I'm familiar with each of the individual musicians, but I'm completely unfamiliar with this work. How do you rate it? (wondering how Gary Burton's part was transcribed...Bach on marimba?)


It's very similar to Stotlzman's 'Hark!' Christmas recording (also arranged by Jeremy Wall). I got it for a car trip, and enjoyed it immensely. It's a 'fun' recording (and probably fun to record as well), and most enjoyable.


----------



## Weston

starthrower said:


> Beautiful! But a tad too polite after awhile.


I never quite associated Schubert with politeness with his crazy abrupt modulations, but I suppose in comparison . . . :lol:


----------



## senza sordino

Part 9 of my British music listening project. This project is a big one, and it keeps going.

Delius Violin Sonatas, from Spotify 









Moeran Symphony in Gm, Sinfonietta. I bought this CD last August but I finally got around to listening to it.









Eric Coates Merrymakers, London Suite, Cinderella, The Selfish Giant, London Suite Again, Calling all Workers, The Dambusters from Spotify 









Holst Double Concerto for two violins, Two Songs without words, Lyric Movement, Brook Green Suite, A Fugal Concerto, St Paul's Suite, my lovely CD









Walton Belshazzar's Feast, Crown Imperial, Orb and Sceptre, from Spotify


----------



## Weston

*19th Century Piano (with some pals)*

*Mendelssohn: Lieder ohne Worte, Op.102, Nos. 1 - 6*
Daniel Barenboim, piano










I felt No. 1 is a bit heavy handed for a "song," but the rest are lovely. Oh, and No. 3 is a Tarantelle, also not very song like but great fun.

*Moeran: Piano Trio in D major*
Joachim Trio










Very fine melodies. Some Moeran works I've heard I can't seem to grasp melodically, though still wonderful pieces. This is a little more memorable -- at times, in all four movements.

*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 15 in D major, Op. 28, "Pastoral"*
Jeno Jando, piano (really handy when ypou're playing a piano sonata)










One of the rare Beethoven piano sonatas I'm not too familiar with. I guess I haven't listened to it as much as the late sonatas. But it has a name! It should be pretty good.  Still it almost sounds like Beethoven going through the motions, merely brilliant but not goose bump material.

Jando's Beethoven is fine for when I don't want a lot of artsy interpretation. This set is a great vanilla straightforward presentation.

But Moeran wins the standing ovation this evening.


----------



## regenmusic

Alfred Schnittke: Clowns und Kinder (1976)


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Symphonies
Disc 1
Charles Mackerras, Prague Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

*Dittersdorf*: String Quartets Nos. 1, 3, 4 & 5

Franz Schubert Quartett


----------



## Guest

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'm listening for UPS to deliver my new turntable!


It (VPI Prime Signature with an Ortofon Cadenza Bronze cartridge) finally arrived:










And I checked it out with these LPs:



















(Sonata No.8)









I expected it to sound better than my previous VPI, but I was not prepared for the magnitude of improvement! Every conceivable aspect of the sound is fundamentally better. Not sure how much is due to the table or the cartridge, but it is one glorious combination!


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*: Symphony no 7

V.P, Lorin Maazel .


----------



## Pugg

​_Julia Lezhneva sings Rossini_

Julia Lezhneva (soprano)

Sinfonia Varsovia, Marc Minkowski


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rimsky-Korsakov*: Le Coq D'Or

Berverky Sills / Norman Treigle / Enrico di Giuseppe et al.

Julius Rudel conducting.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frederick Delius - various works part three.

_The Song of the High Hills_ for orchestra with wordless soprano/baritone/chorus (1911):










_On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring_ and _Summer Night on the River_ - two pieces for small orchestra (1911-12):
_North Country Sketches_ for orchestra (1913-14):










Violin Sonata no.1 (1905-14):










_Double Concerto_ for violin, cello and orchestra (1915):










_Requiem_ for soprano, baritone, double chorus and orchestra [Text: uncredited] (1913-16):


----------



## Guest

Schubert Rosamunde overture - Ballet music 1 & 2 - Symphony No.3


----------



## Marinera

The best disc with these pieces for me, definitive. Ayo and Canino conveyed the spirit of this music so well.

*Turina *
*Las musas de Andalucia, Op. 93: No. 2. Euterpe, en plena fiesta; 
Variaciones clasicas, Op. 72 (1932)
El Poema de una Sanluqueña, Op.28
La Oración del torero, Op. 34
Homage to Navarra, op.102 (1945)
Granados - Violin Sonata*

*Felix Ayo, violin
Bruno Canino, piano*

*Label: Dynamic*
*Released: 2002*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dittersdorf*: Requiem in c

Hanna Farinelli, Birgit Calm, Heiner Hopfner, Regensburger Domspatzen,

Consortium Musicum München, Georg Ratzinger


----------



## Guest

Mahler 2


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann*: Cello concerto
Yo-Yo Ma/ Colin Davis


----------



## Pugg

*Chopin*: 4 Ballades / 4 Scherzos

Samson François.


----------



## Eramire156

From the Decca Wiener Philharmoniker box set CD 13

*Symphony no. 9
Ludwig van Beethoven *

















*Joan Sutherland
Marilyn Horne
James King
Martti Tavela

Wiener Philharmoniker 
Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt*

recorded 8-12 December 1966


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak & Tchaikovsky*: Works for Cello & Orchestra

Mstislav Rostropovich (cello)

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Vasks

*Moniuszko - Overture to "Jawnuta" (Stanowski/cpo)
Chopin - Scherzo #1 (Wild/Chesky)
Michalowski - Study after Chopin's Impromptu No. 1 (Hamelin/Hyperion)
Karlowicz - Eternal Songs (Tortelier/Chandos)*


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Guest

Knappertsbusch Vienna Holiday Cd 44


----------



## Eramire156

CD 26 Decca Wiener Philharmoniker box set

*Johannes Brahms
Symphony no.3*









*Wiener Philharmoniker 
Karl Böhm*


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Klavierkonzert Nr. 4 (Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy / 1962)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frederick Delius - various works part four this late afternoon/early evening.

Violin Concerto (1916):
_A Late Lark_ - song for voice and orchestra [Text: W.E. Henley] (1925):










_Dance Rhapsody no.2_ for orchestra (1916):










_A Song before Sunrise_ for small orchestra (1918):










Cello Concerto (1921):










Violin Sonata no.2 (1923):


----------



## WVdave

Wiener Philharmoniker • Leonard Bernstein
Beethoven ‎- Overtures
Deutsche Grammophon ‎- 2531 347, International Preview Society - R 105416
Vinyl, LP, Compilation, Germany, 1981.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: Un ballo in maschera

Plácido Domingo (Riccardo), Martina Arroyo (Amelia), Piero Cappuccilli (Renato), Fiorenza Cossotto (Ulrica), Reri Grist (Oscar)

Chorus of the Royal Opera House Covent Garden, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: Violin and Piano Sonatas. Grumiaux, Arrau (Decca)


----------



## Robert Gamble

Going Baroque...


----------



## bharbeke

*Cherubini: Etude No. 2 for Horn and Strings* (Tuckwell, Marriner, ASMF)

I heard this for the first time on the radio today. Tuckwell has earned his reputation as a horn master, and the piece was very enjoyable.


----------



## Eramire156

*Symphony no.1
Richard Stöhr*









This performance is from the 1950's by the St. Olaf (MN) College Orchestra. This work received many performances in Europe before 1938, including in Vienna, Leipzig, Chemitz, and Stuttgart. Apart from this recorded performance there was only one other complete performance of this symphony in the US by the Vermont State Symphony (1954) and a partial performance in Calgary (1948), and none in Europe that we know of since 1938.

[email protected][URL="http://www.richardstoehr.com/listen/"]http://www.richardstoehr.com/listen/[/URL]

The scherzo is very Brucknerian.


----------



## eljr

Herbert von Karajan
Brahms, Bruckner, Wagner, R. Strauss, Schmidt, 1970-1981

Release Date July 15, 2014
Duration07:00:59
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Symphony
Recording DateSeptember 25, 1970 & October 16, 1970

CD 4


----------



## Flavius

Liszt: Les Cloches de G****; Années de pèlerinage: Première année: Suisse. Lowenthal (Bridge)


----------



## Eramire156

*Vienna Philharmonic and the Jewish musicians who perished under Hitler.*

Four years ago The Guardian published https://www.theguardian.com/music/2013/mar/11/vienna-philharmonic-nazi-secrets

*Gustav Mahler
Symphony no. 9*









*Wiener Philharmoniker 
Bruno Walter*

Recorded live 16 January 1938


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Piano trios by Dvorak with Trio Wanderer.


----------



## Guest

Violin concertos Elgar & Alban Berg


----------



## Flavius

Liszt: Deuxième anné, Italie. Lowenthal (Bridge)


----------



## Guest

Ginastera's Piano Concerto No.1. For you ELP fans, Keith Emerson arranged the last movement and titled it "Toccata."


----------



## bharbeke

I finished my survey of the Buchbinder Haydn piano sonatas. I skipped over ones that I have already heard great versions of in the interest of time. That said, here are the 10 I would recommend from the set: 30, 36, 38, 40, 52, 54, 55, 29, 19, and 17. Note that those are not Hoboken numbers but regular numbers.


----------



## Judith

Eramire156 said:


> Four years ago The Guardian published https://www.theguardian.com/music/2013/mar/11/vienna-philharmonic-nazi-secrets
> 
> *Gustav Mahler
> Symphony no. 9*
> 
> View attachment 98850
> 
> 
> *Wiener Philharmoniker
> Bruno Walter*
> 
> Recorded live 16 January 1938


Interesting post! Close to my heart!


----------



## Flavius

Liszt: Troisième année. Lowenthal (Bridge)


----------



## Malx

Geez - I hadn't visited the site for four days and the number of posts on this thread alone was staggering!

Tonights listening has featured:

Schubert's Death and the Maiden Quartet & Beethoven's Serioso (No11) String Quartet from the Bashmet box.









Mozart Symphony No29 - London Mozart Players, Jane Glover.
I really rate these discs that Jane Glover recorded for the ASV label - chamber scale, modern instrument but with a little nod in the direction of the hipsters in terms of tempos. It works well for me.


----------



## Malx

Now some more Mozart this time Malcolm Bilson (Fortepiano) with the English Baroque Soloists conducted by John Eliot Gardiner in the piano concerto No26 "Coronation"


----------



## Janspe

*W. A. Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 3 in G major, K.216*
Berliner Philharmoniker, led by Herbert von Karajan
Anne-Sophie Mutter, violin

Studio recording from February 1978 (Deutsche Grammophon)


----------



## pmsummer

VALE OF TEARS
_A Minnesinger's Songs and Interludes_
*Neidhart von Reuental*
Ensemble Leones
Marc Lewon - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## Joe B

*Program:* Stabat Mater
*Performers:* The Tallis Scholars
*Conductor:* Peter Phillips
*Composer:* William Cornysh
*Recording:* Recorded in the Church of Saint Peter and Saint Paul, Salle, Norfolk, England
*Format: *CD (DDD-1988)
*Label:* Gimell


----------



## Johnmusic

*I love this piano concerto and this performance.*

- Composer: Edvard Hagerup Grieg (15 June 1843 -- 4 September 1907)
- Orchestra: New Philharmonia Orchestra
- Conductor: Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos
*- Soloist: Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli*
- Year of recording: 1965 (live)


----------



## Flavius

Liszt: Harmonies poétiques et religieuses. Howard (hyperion)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Kristian Bezuidenhout playing Mozart K413-415 while reading about 21st century's "most important" metal bands (I've heard nearly all 50)


----------



## laurie

Joe B said:


> Some really fun music on this disc, including the best version of "Rhapsody in Blue" I have in my collection.


I hope that the music is better than ... _his hair_! :lol:


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---





































And another recent arrival from Amazon Japan ---


----------



## Janspe

*K. Penderecki: Symphony No. 3*
National Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra, led by Antoni Wit









I feel awful for saying this, but a lot of Penderecki's (especially late) music sounds exactly the same to my ears and it kinda fails to excite me. The performance is excellent though, and I'm always interested in hearing new pieces even if I don't feel a strong connection with the composer!


----------



## bejart

Now ---
Giovanni Battista Viotti (1755-1824): Serenade No.2 in D Major

L'Arte dell'Arco: Giovanni Guglielmo and Federico Guglielmo, violins -- Pietro Bosna, cello


----------



## Johnmusic

*What a beautiful voice and the sound of the recordings over 100 years old are wonderful.*

Antonina Nezhdanova, "Gathering berries", Rimsky-Korsakov: Snegurochka (The Snow Maiden) 
(rec. 1908)





Antonina Nezhdanova - Una voce poco fa (in Russian) What clarity and flexibility !!!!


----------



## Johnmusic

*I am an ABM fan as you will find out- ENJOY*

Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - Ravel Piano Concerto - www.arsdei.org/festival


----------



## Guest

The "Archduke."


----------



## Joe B

*Program:* Variations on "America" (Ives), New England Triptych, Symphony for Strings, Judith
*Performers:* Seattle Symphony
*Conductor:* Gerard Schwarz
*Conductor:* William Schuman
*Recording:* Recorded 1/5/92 & 1/7/92 at Seattle Opera House, Seattle, WA
*Format:* CD (DDD-1992)
*Label:* Delos


----------



## Johnmusic

*I have a special love for opera and Joan Sutherland- Enjoy. Recorded 1963*

Giuseppe Verdi - Attilla - "Santo di patria" (Joan Sutherland)


----------



## laurie

Right this minute ...









*Sibelius' Third Symphony* ~ the _beautiful_ middle movement, in particular. I am slightly obsessed with it, since my first listen months ago, & often play just that movement back to back, over & over ~ like now. I can't explain why ... I just find it so charming, almost hypnotic. Does it have this effect on anyone else, or is it just me? (probably just me ...  )


----------



## Weston

Flavius said:


> Liszt: Les Cloches de G****; Années de pèlerinage: Première année: Suisse. Lowenthal (Bridge)


I can't imagine why this would be censored, but if it means something else in a culture different from mine, maybe I'd rather not know.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Kodaly, Concerto for Orchestra, Summer Evening, Symphony in C*

I'm finally getting into the guy who is usually overshadowed by Bartok.


----------



## Weston

*From Russia with Groove*

*Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, Op. 32*
Carlo Maria Giuliini / Philharmonia Orchestra










My goodness what a lot of raging and drama! Reminds me too much of the office, at least in the storm sections. The rest is stunningly beautiful . This remastered recording is spectacular with a warm analog feeling.

*Glazunov: Saxophone Concerto in E flat major Op.109*
José Serebrier (and probably some other folks)










Glazunov has yet to grow on me. These melodies are ephemeral, like soap bubbles, but it's always nice to hear saxophone that's not honking and squawking in a jazz or pop band.

*Stravinsky: Concerto in E-Flat Major for Chamber Orchestra "Dumbarton Oaks" *
Robert Spano / The Philadelphia Orchestra










Now we're talkin'! This delivers on so many levels.

*Prokofiev: Symphony No. 3 in Cm, Op. 44*
Theodore Kuchar / Ukraine National Symphony Orchestra










I'm not familiar with Prokofiev's symphonies. I'm afraid this one starts out a rather chaotic mess that goes on too long before finally settling down into something with more of a pulse -- a gentle pulse at that. This is a very strange movement indeed. Without reading about it I can't grasp Prokofiev's objective here. The two middle movements are fine with wonderful textures and strange instrumental colors, but in the fourth we're back in the chaotic storm. I'm just having trouble wrapping my head around the outer movements. Maybe I need a different version.


----------



## Flavius

Gregorian Chant: Vespers & Compline. Monastic Choir of St Peter's Abbey, Solesmes/ Dom Jean Claire (Solesmes)


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert*: Piano Sonatas D959 and D960

Krystian Zimerman (piano)


----------



## Balthazar

*Chopin ~ Mazurki*

Fou Ts'ong plays a selection of 18 mazurkas on an 1849 Erard piano.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saëns*: Piano Concertos 
Disc 1

Pascal Rogé, Charles Dutoit


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*; Symphony5
Klaus Tennstedt conducting


----------



## Pugg

​
*Granados*: Liliana, Suite Oriental & Elisenda

Dani Espasa (piano)

Orquestra Simfònica de Barcelona i Nacional de Catalunya, Pablo González


----------



## Pugg

*Bellini*: I Puritani

Sills, Begg, Gedda, Plishka, Cassinelli, Quilico, Van Allan

Ambrosian Opera Chorus, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Julius Rudel

For Mr.Bellini birthday.


----------



## Guest

Delius

Hallé orchestre Barbirolli
Disc: 2
1. A Village Romeo and Juliet: The Walk to the Paradise Garden (arr. Beecham)
2. A Song of Summer
3. Irmelin Prelude
4. Late Swallows
5. Rehearsing Appalachia
6. Introduction (Molto moderato - Tranquillo - Poco più)
7. Theme (Andante)
8. Variation 1
9. Variation 2 (Moderato)
10. Variation 3 (Più vivo)
11. Variation 4 (Molto moderato)
12. Variation 5 (Con moto)
13. Variation 6 (Giocoso, Allegro moderato)
14. Variation 7 (Lento e molto tranquillo)
15. Variation 8 (Misterioso)
16. Variation 9 (Andante con grazia)
17. Variation 10 (Lento sostenuto e tranquillo)
18. Variation 11 (Allegro alla marcia)
19. Variation 12 (Marcia. Molto lento maestoso)
20. Variation 13 (L'istesso tempo)
21. Variation 14 (Misterioso lento)
22. Finale (Lento - Più mosso)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frederick Delius - various works part five.

All of the works below were realised with the selfless assistance of Eric Fenby as by this time both blindness and paralysis would have entombed within whatever music Delius had in his mind during the few years that were left to him. Delius's body may have been wrecked but his mental and vocal faculties were still largely undimmed, and as a result he managed to leave us with a final group of compositions which are a lasting testament to not just the composer's defiant strength of will but also Fenby's inexhaustible patience in laboriously wresting the music out from Delius, playing it back to him and then putting it down onto paper note by note.

Not all of Delius' original swansong works are listed here, and some of the compositions which did emerge were largely the reprocessing of earlier material when Delius had exhausted what new music was left in him, but the third Violin Sonata and the _Songs of Farewell_ represent the crowning achievements from those desperately difficult final few years.

Violin Sonata no.3 (1930):










_Songs of Farewell_ - song cycle for double chorus and orchestra [Texts: Walt Whitman] (1929-30):










_A Song of Summer_ - tone poem for orchestra deriving from an earlier unrealised work entitled _Poem of Life and Love_ (orig. 1918-19 - rewritten 1929-30):
_Irmelin_ - prelude for orchestra deriving from material from the 1892 opera of the same name (orig. 1890-92 - arr. 1931):










_Idyll (Once I Passed Through a Populous City)_ for soprano, baritone and orchestra deriving from material from the 1902 opera _Margot la rouge_ [Text: Walt Whitman] (orig. 1902 - arr. 1932):










_Two Aquarelles_ for string orchestra - arranged from _Two Songs to be Sung of a Summer Night on the Water_ for wordless chorus (orig. 1917 - arr. 1932):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Trout Quintet/ Notturno in E flat major for piano trio, D897 (Op. post.148)/ Schwanengesang, D957/ Ave Maria, D839

Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), Daniil Trifonov (piano), Roman Patkoló (double bass), Hwayoon Lee (viola), Maximilian Hornung (cello)

After one spin so far no complains, very balanced recording, Trifonov is sublime, as always.


----------



## Guest

A Tudor Collection CD 3
Thomas Tallis English Antems & Motets


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Double Concerto & Clarinet Quintet

Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Gautier Capuçon (cello), Paul Meyer (clarinet), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Aki Saulière (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Béatrice Muthelet (viola)

Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester, Myung-Whun Chung


----------



## Pugg

​
*Weber*: Masses Nos. 1 & 2

Krisztina Laki (soprano), Marga Schiml (alto), Josef Protschka (teor), Jan-Hendrik Rootering (bass), Elisabeht Speiser (soprano), Helen Watts (alto), Kurt Equiluz (tenor), Siegmund Nimsgern (bass)

Instrumentalensemble Werner Keltsch, Stuttgarter Hymnus-Chorknaben, Bamberger Symphoniker und -chor, Gerhard Wilhelm, Horst Stein.


----------



## Guest

Just arrived,this beautiful box,she is surely one of my favorite violin players and the first violinist of whom I have such a great box.

Tchaikovsky - Sibelius
London Symphony Orchestra Andrë Previn


----------



## deprofundis

*Im currently listening to an ordering cd i just received on Naxos rooster, Juan de Anchieta, a basque classical composer of renaissance, that remind me of Alexander Agricola , dont know why , perhaps there the same era.
*
_Obsolete but i would like to says i train hard everyday i sweat walk fast for an 1 hours or more, and consciencieously take nature medicine to lower my bad cholesterol level my nurse is stressing me each time , i go to the hospital for a check up i.e sir your bad cholesterol is climbing up each time, so i purchased Pharma 2000 2 box it's taste awfull one sipe each morning for 28 days+ multi-omega 3 and garlic mix together.It supposed to clean the liver up.Wish me luck i dont want to take stupid lipitor.
_

Have a nice day folks and take care, im trying the best i can to stay fit, cut(muscular)= healthy, im like 5''7 for 140 pds, i think im on the right path, at least now i have a flat chest filled whit abdo(noticable) and next to no butt.In late november 2016 i waited 180-185...

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Schumann*: Piano Concerto/Introduction & Allegro appassionato in G major, Op. 92/ Introduction and Allegro Op. 134

Peter Rösel (piano)

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Kurt Masur


----------



## Vasks

*Purcell - Overture to Act 1 of "King Arthur" (Thomas/Chandos)
Dowland - Lachrimae Antiquae & Sir John Souch his Galiard (Hesperion XX/Auvidis)
Dowland/Byrd - Pavan "Lachrimae" (Tilney/Music & Arts)
Lawes - Consort Sett a5 in F (Phantasm/Channel)
Handel - Organ Concerto, Op. 7, No. 5 (Nicholson/Hyperion)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Catalani*: La Wally

Eva Marton (Wally), Francisco Araiza (Giuseppe Hagenbach), Alan Titus (Vincenzo Gellner)

Münchner Rundfunkorchester & Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Pinchas Steinberg


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

I've just discovered the string quartets of Ben Johnston, and I'm mightily impressed. They're wonderfully performed by the Kepler Quartet here:









I listened to the first volume in the series, and instantly went and bought the other two.


----------



## Johnmusic

*More ABM Glory*

BEETHOVEN Piano Concerto No.3 in C minor *ARTURO BENEDETTI MICHELANGELI *


----------



## Guest

Max Bruch violin concerto and Scottish Fantasia

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra dir.Rudolf Kempe








View attachment 98877


----------



## Taplow

I never knew Marin Marais wrote for the oboe, I've only heard his works for viol. These sonatas are delightful, and generally much brighter and more upbeat than his string works.


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## Rambler

*Biber: Violin Sonatas; Nisi Dominus; Passacaglia* Monica Huggett, Sonnerie, Thomas Guthrie (bass) on Gaudeamus









Excellent disc. Monica Huggett is reliably great. I particularly enjoy Nisi Dominus - fantastic bass singing by Thomas Guthrie.

I'm interrupting my listening to this disc due to a noisy fireworks display about to start approx. 150 yards from my house. Unfortunately my sound proofing at home will prevent me enjoying the second half of this disc. I might as well go out and watch the fireworks from the road side - I'm too stingy to pay for admission to the display!


----------



## Flavius

*liszt , Hamelin*

Liszt: Fantasie und Fuge on B-A-C-H, Bénédiction de Dieu, Venezia e Napoli, Piano Sonata in b. Hamelin (hyperion)

Hamelin is playing a Fazioli; yesterday Lowenthal was playing a Steinway, model unknown; but these two pianos are magnificent.


----------



## Flavius

I live on the beach front, and the fireworks drive me to the verge of violence. My minpin is beside herself with fury, and my two cats are completely unnerved.


----------



## Malx

Its been a while since I visited this composers work, tonight it was the 2nd Symphony & the Bassoon Concerto.

For me Ehrling makes a fine case for these pieces - a good start to the evening.


----------



## Pesaro

Kabalevsky: String Quartet No. 2, Opus 44, Stenhammar Quartet

This is my first listen to this quartet and I find it quite amazing. It is passionate, entertaining and powerful. Some listeners might find some Shostakovich in the work but I guess it is normal for one composer to show appreciation to one of their peers. Whether the work is totally original is questionable but I really enjoyed it. It is paired with the composers first string quartet which I plan listen to sometime next week. The performance is outstanding in every way.

Not available on Amazon yet but you can download it at 99 cents a track on Play.Google.

https://play.google.com/store/music...g_Quartets_Nos?id=Btym7wx2fasqbtvj6cdlbpy2nae


----------



## Eramire156

*Ervin Schuloff

String Sextet
Divertimento
Duo for Violin and Cello*









*Kocian Quartet
Jan Talich- viola
Evžen Rattay- cello*


----------



## Guest

millionrainbows said:


>


 I see that you are back, welcome :tiphat:


----------



## starthrower

A second hand copy that came from the private collection of composer David Diamond.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various works by Gerald Finzi - part one tonight.

_A Severn Rhapsody_ for orchestra op.3a (1923):
_Introit_ in F for solo violin and small orchestra op.6 (1925-27):
_Eclogue_ for piano and strings op.10 (1929):
_Romance_ for string orchestra op.11 (1928):
_Earth and Air and Rain_ - song cycle for baritone and piano op.15 [Texts: Thomas Hardy] (1928-35):
_Dies Natalis_ - cantata for soprano (or tenor) and string orchestra op.8 [Texts: Thomas Traherne] (1938-39):
_Let Us Garlands Bring_ - song cycle for voice and piano op.18 [Texts: William Shakespeare] (1929-42):
_Five Bagatelles_ for clarinet and piano op.23 - arr. for orchestra by Lawrence Ashmore (orig. by 1943):
_Lo, the full, final sacrifice_ - festival anthem for SATB choir and organ op.26 [Text: Richard Crashaw, after St. Thomas of Aquinas] (1946):


----------



## Guest

Gustav Leonhardt


----------



## Eramire156

*Richard Strauss
Four Last Songs*









*Leontyne Price

New Philharmonia Orchestra
Erich Leinsdorf*

It has been a few years since I've listened to this recording, and listening to it now to my ears it misses the mark, not in the top tier.


----------



## Rambler

*John Blow: Venus & Adonis* Bott, George, Crabtree, Choristers of Westminster Abbey, Choir, New London Consort directed by Philip Pickett on L'Oiseau-Lyre.









Very much like Henry Purcell, but missing Purcell's magic to my ear. This is an enjoyable performance. An English masque sung in English - unfortunately I can here hear every word of the third rate libretto!


----------



## Johnmusic

Overture (an abridged version of the Hamlet Fantasy Overture) (1888) 00:00-10:05
Entr'acte to Act II (an abridged version of the second movement from the Third Symphony) (1875) 10:05-13:10
Entr'acte to Act III (previously the Act II melodrama from the incidental music to The Snow Maiden) (1873) 13:10-16:25
Entr'acte to Act IV (previously the Elegy for string orchestra) (1884) 16:25-23:45
This selection represents the re-used works in the incidental music. The newly composed movements can be heard at 



....
Performed by the London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Geoffrey Simon.


----------



## Malx

Rattle's Debussy disc with the CBSO has long been a favourite of mine, tonight I listened to Images.









A work that recently I have listened to a good few times and now I think of it as a very special piece:

Elliot Carter's Cello Concerto.


----------



## bharbeke

*Wagner: Siegfried* (Karajan, BPO)

This version is performed well, but I'm still not sold on the opera's artistic merits as a whole. The pieces I liked the best were "Ist mir doch fast, als sprachen die Voglein in zu mir!" and "Wache, Wala! Wala! Erwach!"


----------



## Rambler

*The Bach Family before Johann Sebastian - The Cantatas* Musica Antiqua Koln directed by Reinhard Goebel on DG









I'm listening to the first disc of this 2 CD set, featuring little known music the Bach family, as collected by JS himself. He seems to have taken a great interest in preserving the music of earlier members of the extended Bach 'family'. This disc features cantatas, and no dry and boring music here. Wonderful stuff. I particularly like the deep but flexible voice of bass
Stephen Varcoe.


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC OF THE CRUSADES
_Songs of Love and War_
Early Music Consort of London
*David Munrow* - director
_
Argo_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 9*

Barshai and the WDR.


----------



## Flavius

Finzi: Farewell to Arms, Let us Garlands Bring.... Evans, George, Spence, Daniel, Bournemouth Sym. Orch./ Handley (EDR)


----------



## distantprommer

Listening online a live broadcast of the RCO from the Concertgebouw in Amsterdam;

*Gatti meets Zimmermann live at the Concertgebouw Amsterdam*

Beethoven Violin Concerto.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1747129638661464


----------



## Malx

The film score of Prokofiev's Alexander Nevsky differs significantly from the suite he put together a year after the film was released.
The suite is perhaps a more coherent piece but from time to time I dig out Temirkanov's recording of the film score:


----------



## distantprommer

RCO and Gatti are now performing the Brahms Symphony No 1 live from Amsterdam.

https://www.facebook.com/RoyalConce...712142936563/1747129638661464/?type=2&theater


----------



## Joe B

Format: CD (ADD-1980)


----------



## Joe B

Recorded in Snape Maltings concert Hall, Suffolk, England, 1988


----------



## Janspe

*S. Rachmaninov: Spring/Весна, Op. 20*
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, led by Vasily Petrenko
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Chorus (got to give some credit to chorus master Ian Tracey too!)
Rodion Pogassov, baritone









Yay, a new recording of Rachmaninov's relatively little-known cantata! I instantly fell in love with this recording - beautiful singing and orchestral playing, as should be expected from Petrenko. He seems to be quite comprehensive in his Rachmaninov recording efforts: he's already done the symphonies, the works for piano and orchestra and many other orchestral pieces, including _Prince Rostislav_. Fantastic!


----------



## cougarjuno

Schumann's Mass and Requiem on EMI with Sawallisch


----------



## Joe B

Listening to track #8: "Mother and Child" and tracks #16-#18: "The East"


----------



## Weston

*Alotta Sonatas*

*Knox: Sonatina for piano *
Eine Kleine Knox Musik Ensemble










Charles Knox is an amazing composer who makes modern music fun. I love this collection, especially his "Semordnilap" group of palindromic compositions that must be heard to be believed. But tonight this charming but serious sonatina hits the spot.

*Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 3 in E, D. 459* 
Gottleib Wallisch










This resembles mature Beethoven so much to my ears, but gentler.

*Haydn: Keyboard Sonata in D, Hob. XVI:19*
Gilbert Kalish










This is among the longer of Haydn sonatas. That or the repeats are observed more and the pace slower than the Ekaterina Derzhavina set I have. Both are good in different ways. This interpretation is introspective, delicate and loaded with warmth.

*Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 19 in C Minor, D. 958 *
Alfred Brendel










I've certainly gotten about $100.00 worth of entertainment from this 99 cent investment. I've still barely scratched the surface in deep listening several years later. The trademark Schubert modulations out of nowhere are plain to hear in this sonata. I love that effect! Brendel delivers the perfect balance in restrained drama -- a very moving performance.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Pugg

*Stanford *- Symphony No. 3

Ulster Orchestra, Vernon Handley
For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: The Horn Concertos
Baumann / St Paul Chamber Orchestra / Zukerman


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy & Poulenc* - Cello Sonatas

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello) & Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## Earthed

*Recent listening:*










*Beethoven*: Piano Sonata #5 In C Minor, Op. 10/1 - _Daniel Barenboim_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt*: 2 Piano Concertos/ Totentanz for Piano & Orchestra

Joseph Moog (piano)

Deutsche Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz, Ari Rasilainen


----------



## Pugg

*Krommer*: Concertos for 2 Clarinets and Orchestra Op.35 & Op.91 / *Rossini*: Variations

Sabine Meyer/Wolfgang Meyer/Württembergisches Kammerorchester Heilbronn/Jörg Faerber, Wolfgang Meyer (clarinet), Sabine Meyer (clarinet)

Württembergisches Kammerorchester Heilbronn, Jörg Faerber


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel *- Messiah

Kathleen Battle, Florence Quivar, John Aler, Samuel Ramey,

Andrew Davis, conducting - Toronto Mendelssohn Choir, Toronto Symphony Orchestra ‎


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various works by Gerald Finzi - second and final part this morning.

_Three Soliloquys_ from _Love's Labours Lost_ - suite for small orchestra op.28b (1946):
_For St Cecilia_ - festive ode for tenor, chorus and orchestra op.30 [Text: Edmund Blunden] (1946):
Clarinet Concerto op.31 (1949):
_God is gone up_ from _Three Anthems_ for chorus and organ op.27 [Text: Edward Taylor] (1951):
_Magnificat_ - canticle for two treble voices, chorus and organ op.36 [Text: _The Book of Luke_] (1952):
_Magnificat_ - version for chorus and orchestra op.36 [Text: _The Book of Luke_] (1952):
Grand Fantasia and Toccata for piano and orchestra op.38 (1927-28 and 1953):
_In terra pax_ - 'Christmas scene' for soprano, baritone, chorus, strings, harp and cymbal op.39 [Texts: Robert Bridges and _The Book of Luke_] (1955):
Cello Concerto op.40 (1955):


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Pugg

​
Anton *Arensky*: Five Suites for Two Pianos

Piano Duo Genova & Dimitrov


----------



## Guest

Kyung Wha Chung


----------



## Nocture In Blue




----------



## Joe B




----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann* played by the late Youry Egorov .


----------



## Guest

Mozart Requiem I remember the broadcast,saw it live on German television.


----------



## Vasks

*Kiel - Ouverture a grand Orchestre (Froschauer/Capriccio)
Rheinberger - Nonet (Consortium Classicum/MDG)
Strauss - Waltz Sequence from "Der Rosenkavalier" (Mehta/Sony)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Glazunov, Symphony No. 3*

I've been a fan of Glazunov for a long time, but I've never gotten around to hearing his 3rd symphony. There's something about Glazunov's symphonies; they have a certain sound, so this one doesn't sound unfamiliar on first hearing.


----------



## eljr

Javier Núñez / Johanna Rose
C.P.E. Bach: 3 Sonatas for viola da gamba

Genre
Classical
Release date
November 10, 2017
Length
65 minutes


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with my British binge this afternoon - binge perhaps being the operative word as the three gentlemen here were not exactly renowned for their teetotalism.

Symphony in G-minor (1934-37):
Sinfonietta (1944):










_Lillygay_ - song cycle for voice and piano [Texts: Victor Neuburg] (1922):
Sixteen other songs from c.1919-27:










Concerto for piano, two trumpets, timpani and strings (1924):
_Prize-fight_ - ballet in one act (1923-24 - rev. 1925 and 1927):
_Pomona_ - ballet in once act (1927):
_Merchant Seamen_ - orchestral suite from the music written for the 1940 propaganda film of the same name (1942):


----------



## Pugg

*Mendelssohn*: Violin Concertos

Viktoria Mullova (violin)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


>


very appealing, you recommend?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Kodaly, Psalmus Hungaricus*

Istvan Kertedz and the LSO. This is a spirited performance. I have to admit, though, that I spend more time with Solti's monaural recording, because Solti did it in English. It makes comprehension a whole lot easier.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saëns*: Symphony No. 3 in C minor, Op. 78 'Organ Symphony'

Jean Guillou (organ)

San Francisco Symphony, Edo de Waart


----------



## Roger Knox

deprofundis said:


> Im listening to my newest aquisition
> *Claude Vivier* ultimate triumph, grandiose & galactic in power of excecution, it's called *Orion & sidaharta *on wdr (support your local scene, good idea )
> *Glenn Wilson* harspicord work called: harpiscord works form tabulatuburch on naxos


*deprofundis* re Oct. 7 post: Last night I attended a performance in Toronto of Vivier's opera _Music fuer das Ende_ and a shorter work, his last, _Do You Believe in Eternal Life_ presented by the new music organization Soundstreams. The artists were totally committed to these enigmatic works by the startling composer and after a while I think I started to get it, how the audience is drawn in to being involved mentally in the ritualized enactments. Also that there is a lot of suggestion and indirect communication about his troubled early life. It was stunning.


----------



## Haydn man

Bright energetic Haydn in the HIP style


----------



## Pugg

*Rachmaninov*: Vespers, Op. 37

Phoenix Chorale & Kansas City Chorale, Charles Bruffy


----------



## Flavius

*Pettersson Sym.Nr.7*

Petterson: Sym. Nr.7 & Sym. Nr.11. Norrkoping Sym. Orch./ Segerstam (BIS)


----------



## Omicron9

Weiss: Lute Sonata No. 15/Robert Barto.

https://smile.amazon.com/Weiss-S-L-...F8&qid=1509812429&sr=8-2&keywords=weiss+barto


----------



## Guest

Schubert Die schöne Müllerin Hermann prey


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> very appealing, you recommend?


I'm glad it's in my collection. From observing your ratings on the blog, I think you would safely give it a 3.5. The music is good, the performance is excellent, and it was captured flawlessly.


----------



## Joe B

Pugg said:


> *Rachmaninov*: Vespers, Op. 37
> 
> Phoenix Chorale & Kansas City Chorale, Charles Bruffy


An excellent disc. I've got several versions of "Vespers" and this is the best. Charles Bruffy's choirs are so good!


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---










Now ---
Haydn: String Quartet No.64 in D Major, Op.76, No.5

Kodaly Quartet: Attila Falvay and Tamas Szabo, violins -- Janos Fejervari, viola -- Gyorgy Eder, cello


----------



## Nocture In Blue

,


----------



## Flavius

Tveitt: Prillar; Sun God Sym. Stavanger Sym. Orch./ Ruud (BIS)


----------



## Flavius

Tveitt: Songs. Vollestad, Hjelset (Simax)


----------



## Rambler

*Biber: Requiem* Bott Bonner, Robson, Ainsley, George, New London Consort directed by Philip Pickett on L'Oiseau-Lyre









What an interesting composer Biber was. This Requiem is a pleasing work if not one of the greatest of requiems - slightly too bright for my taste in requiems. The performance is as pleasing as the composition.

Interesting fill ups of sonatas as well.

A thoroughly enjoyable disc.


----------



## Malx

Stanford Symphony No3 - Bournemouth Sinfonietta, Norman Del Mar.


----------



## Haydn man

Some Bach for Saturday evening


----------



## Guest

Chambonnières CD 1


----------



## Eramire156

*Entartete Musik*

The last couple days I've been listening to music by composers whose music was suppressed by the third reich. Today it is Korngold

*Erich Korngold
Between Two Worlds*









*Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin 
John Mauceri*


----------



## Alfacharger

Bruckner #5 and 6.










With Korngold's Kings Row in between.


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-3rd and 4th Symphonies performed by Mackerras and the SCO.


----------



## Malx

Shostakovich Symphony No10 - Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Jarvi.


----------



## Rambler

*JS Bach: Famous Organ Works* Peter Hurford on Decca








Whilst not my favourite musical genre I do enjoy the occasional organ recording - and have a few in my CD collection - Largely 18th century (Bach) and twentieth century (French). I can't argue with this disc of JS Bach favourites.


----------



## Johnmusic

*I love the beauty and excitement of this music. I was fortunate to see this opera in Philadelphia with a young Elena Suliotis.*

Verdi Overture Nabucco (Muti-Philadelphia Orch.) 
*



*
==============================
*A wonderful recorded performance of a very difficult aria and cabaletta.*

Verdi -- Nabucco
Ben io t'invenni...Anch'io dischiuso...Salgo gia...
*Elena Souiotis, Soprano*
Wiener Opernorchester Lamberto Gardelli, Conductor
*



*


----------



## Johnmusic

*A masterpiece of music and playing over 100 years old. ENJOY !!!!
George Falkestein, piano.*

Fritz Kreisler - Meditation from Thaïs, the earliest of his 4 recordings (Rec. 1910)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Malx

Mozart, Symphony No36 Linz - Scottish Chamber Orchestra, MacKerras.

I do like MacKerras with the SCO in Mozart - I know I'm biased as they are my local band.









Alessandro Scarlatti, Stabat Mater from this bargain disc.


----------



## Joe B

*Program: *Concertino da Camera, Cello Concerto, Divertissement, Sinfonia Concertante
*Performers: *Manhattan Chamber Orchestra, Gary Louie (saxophone), Humbert Lucarelli (oboe), Nathaniel Rosen (cello)
*Conductor: *Richard Auldon Clark
*Composer: *Jacques Ibert
*Format: *CD (DDD-1996)
*Label: *Newport Classic


----------



## bejart

Leopold Hofmann (1738-1793): Flute Concerto in D Major, Badley D4

Bela Drahos leading the Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia -- Kazunori Seo, flute


----------



## pmsummer

ELEMENTS
_Fire - Earth - Water - Air (a mother-daughter-project)_
*Marthe Perl, Irish Traditional, Antonio Soler, Michel Farinel, Marin Marais, Tobias Hume, Richard Sumarte, John Dowland, Thomas Ford, Francis Poulenc*
Hille Perl - viola da gamba
Marthe Perl - viola da gamba, treble viol
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Novak - Signorina Gioventu Op.58, ballet pantomime in seven scenes. Inspired by a short story by Svatopluk Cech.
Brno State Philharmonic Orchestra led by Frantisek Jilak. Supraphon, 1986.


----------



## Malx

A selection of Etudes & the sublime Berceuse played by Maurizio Pollini from this boxed set.









Finally tonight, Klemperer at his inimitable best conducting the Philharmonia in Mahler 4 with Elizabeth Schwarzkopf what more needs to be said!
Other than - the remastered recordings in this box add a little sparkle and clarity to the discs - wonderful.


----------



## senza sordino

Part ten of my English music listening project.

This first cd is from Spotify, the rest are mine.
Finzi Clarinet Concerto, Five Bagatelles, Love's Labour's Lost, A Severn Rhapsody, Romance in Eb, Introit in F. It's the first time I've heard this, it's very good isn't it?









RVW Symphonies 2, 8 & 9 and Job, Disks 2&6 from this terrific set:









Holst Somerset Rhapsody, Beni Mora, Invocation for Cello and orchestra, Fugal Overture, Egdon Heath, Hammersmith









Tippett Divertimento on Sellinger's Round, Little Music for String Orchestra, The Heart's Assurance, Concerto for Double String Orchestra 









Walton Spitfire Prelude and Fugue, Sinfonia Concertante, Variations on a theme of Hindemith, March for "A History of the English Speaking People's"


----------



## Guest

Mozart Ave Verum Corpus


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Guest

Pure tube analog bliss! Great playing, too.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Guest




----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Dvorak: String Quintet No.3, opus 97 performed by the Smetana Quartet and Josef Suk on Supraphon lp.


----------



## Weston

Manxfeeder said:


> *Glazunov, Symphony No. 3*
> 
> I've been a fan of Glazunov for a long time, but I've never gotten around to hearing his 3rd symphony. There's something about Glazunov's symphonies; they have a certain sound, so this one doesn't sound unfamiliar on first hearing.
> 
> View attachment 98906


I hope they click with me someday. So far they have given me a curious lack of either liking or disliking. I'm not used to that.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'm up so late perhaps I should be listening to some Nocturnes, but as it happens I'm continuing with British music through the early morning. This time we have another album of songs by Peter Warlock, orchestral works by Gustav Holst and a concerto plus piano pieces from John Ireland.

_The Curlew_ - song cycle for tenor, flute, cor anglais and string quartet [Texts: W.B. Yeats] (1920-22):
_Peterisms sets I and II_ - six songs for voice and piano [Texts: George Peele/John Fletcher/John Skelton/Nicholas Udall/Thomas Nashe/Robert Wever] (1922-23):
Eighteen other songs from (c.1916-1930):










_A Somerset Rhapsody_ (1906 - rev. 1907):
_Beni Mora - Oriental Suite_ (1909-10):
_Invocation_ for cello and orchestra (1911):
_A Fugal Overture_ (1922):
_Egdon Heath_ (1927):
_Hammersmith_ for military band - version for orchestra (orig. 1930 - arr. 1931):










Piano Concerto in E-flat (1930):
_Decorations_ - three pieces for piano (1912-13):
_London Pieces_ - three pieces for piano (1917-20):
_Sarnia: An Island Sequence_ - three pieces for piano (1940-41):
Twenty three other piano miniatures (1912-49):


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Pugg

​
_Christmas Concertos_; I Musici

Corelli: Concerto grosso Op. 6 No. 8 in G minor 'fatto per la notte di Natale'
Locatelli: Concerto Grosso in F minor, Op. 1 No. 8, 'Christmas'
Manfredini, F: Concerto grosso in C major, Op. 3 No. 12 'per il Santissimo Natale'
Torelli: Concerto grosso in G minor for two violins, Op. 8 No. 6 'in forma di pastorale per il Santissimo Natale'


----------



## Weston

*Pretty Good Pretty Music*

*Faure: Pelléas et Mélisande Suite *
Ludovic Morlot / Seattle Symphony










Ah - so this is where the famous Pavane originates. But my, this recording is wretched. It almost sounds mono. I've heard better recordings from the 1950s. What gives? The music is gorgeous though.

[Edit: The problem was my headphone cable, not the recording. Time for new one! I jiggled it and it's better now.]

*Garofalo: Violin Concerto *
Joel Spiegelman / New Moscow Symphony Ochestra / Sergei Stadler, violin










I usually think of Marco Polo recordings and performances as a bit dodgy or at least second or third tier, but this piece has been a big surprise. The themes are pleasant melodies you might hum on walks in the woods, played and recorded with crystal clarity. Why is this composer in relative obscurity?

*Suk: Serenade for strings in E flat major, Op. 6*
Stephen Rogers Radcliffe / Hungarian Chamber Orchestra










Suk is to Dvorak as Ries is to Beethoven. I might mistake him for Dvorak on a blind listen. But Suk has his own lilting quality and thank goodness this piece avoids some of the cymbal crashes and triangle ting-a-lings of his more famous father in law. There are wonderful soaring strings in this recording and the finale is exciting and beautiful at the same time.

Garofalo came out the surprise showstealer in tonight's deep listen session.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin:* Préludes, Piano Sonata No. 2 & Scherzo No. 2

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)


----------



## Pugg

Johnmusic said:


> *I love the beauty and excitement of this music. I was fortunate to see this opera in Philadelphia with a young Elena Suliotis.*
> 
> Verdi Overture Nabucco (Muti-Philadelphia Orch.)
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> ==============================
> *A wonderful recorded performance of a very difficult aria and cabaletta.*
> 
> Verdi -- Nabucco
> Ben io t'invenni...Anch'io dischiuso...Salgo gia...
> *Elena Souiotis, Soprano*
> Wiener Opernorchester Lamberto Gardelli, Conductor
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


You did see Elena.......................now I am jealous .


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Impromptus.
Murray Perahia.


----------



## Pugg

*Joseph Haydn*: Cello Concerto no. 1 & 2.
Jacqueline du Pré plays cello with English Chamber Orchestra and being conducted by Daniel Barenboim and Sir John Barbirolli. Recorded in 1967 and 1969.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven:* Messe C-Dur op. 86; 2 Arien aus „Egmont" op. 84; *Brahms*: Ihr habt nun Traurigkeit aus „Ein deutsches Requiem" op. 45


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Schnittke's first Concerto Grosso ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥
I never can resist a bit of good Schnittke, especially when it's as good as this


----------



## Pugg

17.00​
*Verdi*: Simon Boccanegra

Piero Cappuccilli (Boccanegra), Mirella Freni (Amelia/Maria), José van Dam (Paolo), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Jacopo Fiesco), José Carreras (Gabriele)

La Scala Chorus & Orchestra, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Malx

Lydia Mordkovitch with Ian Fountain playing Grazyna Bacewicz.

Sonata de camera & Violin Sonata No3.

I've yet to hear anything by Lydia that is anything less than very good and much of what I've heard has been excellent.


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> I'm glad it's in my collection. From observing your ratings on the blog, I think you would safely give it a 3.5. The music is good, the performance is excellent, and it was captured flawlessly.


ordered

...................


----------



## Guest

Kyung-Wha Chung Con Amore


----------



## Merl

Always loved Kuchar's traversal of the Tone Poems. So boisterous and, at times, thrilling. Shame the sound wasn't balanced a little better but the playing is tremendous. With top-notch sound this would be my goto set but it's still superb, anyway.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizet*: Symphony in C, Jeux d'enfants & Debussy: Danses for Harp

Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Pugg

​
*Scarlatti*: 18 Sonatas

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)


----------



## Guest

Nicolai Gedda - Choir Of The Russian Orthodox Cathedral, Paris - Eugen Evetz ‎- Russian Liturgical Chant


----------



## Taggart

disc 49 of










Superb music with delightful Spanish flair (and flare!) excellently played.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Penultimate instalment of various British composers this afternoon.

_Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad'_ - song cycle for baritone and piano [Texts: A.E. Houseman] (1910-11):
_'Bredon Hill' and Other Songs_ - song cycle for baritone and piano [Texts: A.E. Houseman] (1910-11):
_Two English Idylls_ for orchestra (1910-11):
_A Shropshire Lad_ - rhapsody for orchestra (1911):
_The Banks of Green Willow_ for orchestra (1913):










_Fifine at the Fair (Tone Poem no.3)_ drama for orchestra (c.1901 - rev. by 1911):
_Pagan Symphony_ for orchestra (1923-28):
_Two Heroic Ballads: 1/ Cuchullan's Lament 2/ Kishmul's Galley_ for orchestra (by 1944):










_The Rio Grande_ for alto, chorus, piano, brass, strings and percussion [Text: Sacheverell Sitwell] (1927):
Concerto for piano and nine players (1930-31):
_Horoscope_ - ballet in one act (1937):


----------



## eljr

Charles Bruffy / Kansas City Chorale / Phoenix Chorale
Rachmaninoff: All-Night Vigil

Release Date March 2, 2015
Duration01:15:26
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateMay 24, 2014 - May 26, 2014
Recording Location
Cathedral of St Peter the Apostle, Kansas City, Kansas


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Joe B




----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy*: Sonatas & Trios

Emmanuel Pahud (flute), Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Edgar Moreau (cello) & Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Gerard Caussé (viola) & Marie-Pierre Langlamet (harp), Renaud Capuçon (violin)

Wonderful Sunday afternoon music.


----------



## Guest

Schönberg - Berg - Strauss

These Schönberg songs are so beautiful......


----------



## Nocture In Blue

I love Telemann.


----------



## Pesaro

Haydn: Symphonies 53 and 96, Oregon Symphony, Carlos Kalmar, cond.

Two of Haydn's finest symphonies performed with grace and passion by a really fine orchestra of the Pacific Northwest. I chose to listen to this recording because I read a rather negative review of it in BBC Music Magazine. BBC is a great magazine but some of its reviewers seem to be prejudiced against American orchestras. I cannot prove it of course but I get that impression after reading the magazine for many years. If you love Haydn, this CD is well worth listening to.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XJGBQS...F8&child=B06XJFMBB6&qid=1509890648&sr=1-1</a>

https://play.google.com/store/music...znrh3v2m&tid=song-Tr3k3ofj4vas5plqqusj3kg6y3m


----------



## Guest

Mozart

Divertimento; K 247
"Posthorn"Serenade ;K 320


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Rameau - Overture to "Les Paladins" (Leppard/Philips)
J. S. Bach - A Musical Offering (Harnoncourt/Telefunken)
Handel - Concerto Grosso, Op. 6, No. 3 (Marriner/London)*


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Piano concertos Nr. 11 & 20
(Alexander Schneider / 1957)


----------



## Eramire156

*Flammen, Op.10
Franz Schreker *









*Theisen, Procter, Bollinger,
Kruzel, Fues

PPP Music Theatre (Munich)
Strobel *


----------



## Joe B

(click to enlarge...had to scan inserts as unavailable online anywhere I looked)

*Heinrich Biber: *the Fifteen *"Mystery Sonatas"*

In this HIP recording, Evan Johnson used 5 different violins with different scordatura tunings to express the character of each mystery. All strings were pure gut or silver-covered gut (G, Ab, A). The cello used was converted to baroque condition, the harpsichord a Zuckerman copy of an early 18th century French double manual instrument made by L Patterson of Illinois, and the positive organ built in Holland by G.C. Kolp.

Recorded 9/86 at the Music Division Recital Hall of the State University of NY at Purchase.
Newport Classic CD (DDD-1987)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti*: Dom Sébastien, Roi de Portugal

Vesselina Kasarova (Zaida), Giuseppe Filianoti (Dom Sébastien), Alastair Miles (Dom Juan de Silva), Simon Keenlyside (Abayaldos), Carmelo Corrado Caruso (Camoëns), Robert Gleadow (Dom Henrique), John Upperton (Dom Antonio), Andrew Slater (Ben-Selim)

Orchestra & Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Mark Elder.


----------



## pmsummer

I.
_Two Pages (1968)
Music In Fifths (1969)_
*Philip Glass*
Ivan Šiller - artistic director, elektrický organ
Fero Király - intermedia director, elektrický organ 
Cluster Ensemble
_
Hevhetia_

Disc One of _Cluster Ensemble Plays Philip Glass_


----------



## Merl

What a superb recording. I'm not a massive VW fan but this is a very impressive disc (as are all of Elder's VW recordings to date).


----------



## deprofundis

Greetings fellows ,im listening to lastest purchased

The first was a steal and is magnificiant Los compositores imperiales de Carlos V y Fellipe II
Deuxio, there is this album of Constanzo Festa by Huelgas Ensemble

Than this suprise purchased Jon Leifs: Hekla , seem powerfull , wagnerian, good icelandic stuff as usual i happen to have Saga Symphony.Anyway thanks for reading, im tired it's sunday.

Praise the lord bene bene :tiphat:

praise you folks at talk classical headquaters for sharing , readers and so on..


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## pmsummer

II.
_Music In Contrary Motion (1969)
Music In Similar Motion (1969)_
*Philip Glass*
Ivan Šiller - artistic director, elektrický organ
Fero Király - intermedia director, elektrický organ
Cluster Ensemble
_
Hevhetia_

Disc Two of _Cluster Ensemble Plays Philip Glass_


----------



## pmsummer

III.
Music With Changing Parts (1970)
*Philip Glass*
Cluster Ensemble
Ivan Šiller - artistic director, elektrický organ
Fero Király - intermedia director, elektrický organ
Zuzana Biščáková - elektrický organ
Nikolaj Nikitin - tenor a soprán saxofón
Branislav Dugovič - klarinet, basklarinet
Martin Adámek - klarinet
Veronika Vitázková - flauta, pikola
Fabian Franco Ramirez - flauta
Robert Kolář - trúbka
Lenka Novosedlíková - marimba

_Hevhetia_

Disc Three of _Cluster Ensemble Plays Philip Glass_


----------



## Judith

Merl said:


> What a superb recording. I'm not a massive VW fan but this is a very impressive disc (as are all of Elder's VW recordings to date).


Seeing them live in January


----------



## Eramire156

_*Béla Bartók
Music for String, Percussion and Celesta / Hungarian Sketches*_









*Fritz Reiner
Chicago Symphony Orchestra *

Recorded 28 and 29, 1958 Orchestra Hall, Chicago


----------



## Rambler

*JS Bach: The Organ Works Vol. 1* Peter Hurford on Decca









I'm listening to disc three from this 3 disc set.


----------



## Malx

Bartok's early Piano Sonata from 1898 as recorded by Barbara Nissman (marked as first recording of the piece).

As the notes that accompany the disc rightly suggest it is far from recognisable as Bartok, if listened to "blind", so to speak, I doubt many would attribute the work to him - an interesting listen.


----------



## Malx

Brahms, Piano Concerto No2 - Brendel, BPO, Abbado.

A juggernaut of a performance - solid playing, very nice and correct but distinctly lacking sparkle. Now I remember why I don't play it often. Just my opinion of course!


----------



## Merl

Judith said:


> Seeing them live in January


If it's the Bridgewater Hall that's where I received my degree. Wonderful venue.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 9*

One of the best recordings from a very good set.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Final part of various British works tonight, including Robert Simpson's complete works for brass band. This isn't Sunday-in-the-park _tiddly-om-pom-pom_ stuff, either - these challenging works really put the terrific Desford Colliery Band through their paces, and they emerge with flying colours.

_Serenade_ for string orchestra (1921-22):
_Capriol Suite_ for string orchestra (1927):
_Lullaby my Jesus ('Balulalow')_ - song for voice and piano or soprano, chorus and string orchestra - arranged for a cappella chorus by Andrew Carter [Text: anon. 16th century Scottish, after a hymn by Martin Luther] (orig. c.1919):
Twenty six songs (1918-30):










_Lament for Catherine_ (1915):
_Three Improvisations for the Left Hand_ (1918):
Piano Sonata (1921-24):
Six other pieces (1902-06):










_Energy_ (1971):
_Volcano_ (1979):
_The Four Temperaments_ (1983):
_Introduction and Allegro on a Bass by Max Reger_ (1987):
_Vortex_ (1989):


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Messiaen's _Quatuor pour la Fin du Temps_, superbly played by Martin Fröst (clarinet), Lucas Debargue (piano), Janine Jansen (violin) and Torleif Thedéen (cello), and beautifully recorded by Sony









The _Quatuor_ is a favourite piece of mine, and I think this could easily become my "go-to" recording.


----------



## Rambler

*JS Bach: Cantatas 'Mein Herze schwimmt in Blut' & 'Ich habe genung' and Concerto for Oboe and Violin* Freiburger Barockorchester, Emma Kirkby (cantatas), Katharina Arfken (oboe) and Gottfried von der Goltz (violin & direction) on Carus








Pleasing solo cantatas with Emma Kirkby as soloist and a concertoe for oboe and violin. All well played.


----------



## Malx

Final recording for me tonight and indeed final recording by Karajan.


----------



## Rambler

*JS Bach: 3 Concerti after Vivaldi* Daniel Chorzempa on Philips









Here some early Bach - or more properly Bach / Vivaldi. In getting to grips with the latest trends in concertos Bach transcribed several Vivaldi concertos for the organ. I understand that he kept pretty faithfully to the Vivaldi originals. So these are not really Bach works. I find them very good fun!


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---










Now ---
Gaetano Brunnetti (1744-1798): Symfonie No.22 in G Minor

Concerto Koln


----------



## Guest




----------



## senza sordino

Part eleven of my month long English music listening project. Fours Bs and an A, names not assessment.

William Byrd Masses for 3, 4 and 5 voices. I got this from my local library. 









Charles Avison, Violin Concerti. Two disks worth of music, from Spotify. Some nice moments, but generally underwhelming. 









William Boyce. Symphonies 3, 5 and 6. From Spotify. These are fine, but really short. 









Frank Bridge. Piano Trios 1 & 2, and miniatures for piano trio. That second piano trio is outstanding. 









Arnold Bax In the Faery Hills, November Woods, The Gatden of Fand, Sinfonietta.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven: Symphony # 1 In C Major, Op. 21 & Symphony # 4 In B Flat Major, Op. 60:

Franz Konwitschny, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig:


----------



## Sonata

Prokofiev: War & Peace


----------



## geralmar

I should have read the track listing more carefully: the Chopin concerto-- the reason I bought the CD-- is missing two movements;


----------



## Joe B

*Program: *American Dance Suite, Theme and Variations on "Red River Valley", Travels for Trumpet and Orchestra, Three Songs for America
*Performers: *The Manhattan Chamber Orchestra
*Conductor: *Richard Auldon Clark
*Composer: *David Amram
*Format: *CD (DDD-1993)
*Label: *Newport Classic


----------



## Joe B




----------



## WVdave

Shostakovich: Piano Works
Vladimir Ashkenazy
Decca B0001846-02, CD, 2004.


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Bantock - Pagan Symphony, Fifine at the Fair, Two Heroic Ballads. The Royal Liverpool Orchestra conducted by Vernon Handley.
Hyperion.
Earlier, Nielsen - Saga Drom, Helios Overture, Pan og Syrinx (Danish Radio Symphony) and Symphony #3 (San Francisco Symphony Orchestra). Conducted by Herbert Blomstedt.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Hayden*; Piano trios
Disc 5
Beaux Arts TRio


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch* - Swedish & Russian Dances

SWR Rundfunkorchester Kaiserslautern, Werner Andreas Albert


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler* - Symphony no 3
Rafael Kubelik conducting.


----------



## Pugg

*Saint-Saëns & Schumann *- Cello Concertos

Andreas Brantelid (cello)

Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Michael Schønwandt


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Goldberg variations Gustav leonhardt


----------



## Pugg

*Bernstein*: A Quiet Place.

Chester Ludgin (tenor), Theodor Uppman (baritone), Beverly Morgan (soprano), Chester Ludgin (baritone), Donald St. Pierre (chorus master), Peter Kazaras (tenor), John Brandstetter (baritone), John Kuether (bass), Douglas Perry (tenor), Jean Kraft (mezzo-soprano), Clarity James (mezzo-soprano), Charles Walker (tenor)

ORF Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Guest

Boyce trio sonatas


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> View attachment 98960
> (click to enlarge...had to scan inserts as unavailable online anywhere I looked)
> 
> *Heinrich Biber: *the Fifteen *"Mystery Sonatas"*
> 
> In this HIP recording, Evan Johnson used 5 different violins with different scordatura tunings to express the character of each mystery. All strings were pure gut or silver-covered gut (G, Ab, A). The cello used was converted to baroque condition, the harpsichord a Zuckerman copy of an early 18th century French double manual instrument made by L Patterson of Illinois, and the positive organ built in Holland by G.C. Kolp.
> 
> Recorded 9/86 at the Music Division Recital Hall of the State University of NY at Purchase.
> Newport Classic CD (DDD-1987)


very interesting

I found this about Mr Johnson from the NY Times in 1983.

I also found the disc (discs) entered in the Johns Hopkins library.


----------



## eljr

pmsummer said:


> III.
> Music With Changing Parts (1970)
> *Philip Glass*
> Cluster Ensemble
> Ivan Šiller - artistic director, elektrický organ
> Fero Király - intermedia director, elektrický organ
> Zuzana Biščáková - elektrický organ
> Nikolaj Nikitin - tenor a soprán saxofón
> Branislav Dugovič - klarinet, basklarinet
> Martin Adámek - klarinet
> Veronika Vitázková - flauta, pikola
> Fabian Franco Ramirez - flauta
> Robert Kolář - trúbka
> Lenka Novosedlíková - marimba
> 
> _Hevhetia_
> 
> Disc Three of _Cluster Ensemble Plays Philip Glass_


A very nice neat set, I trust you enjoyed the performances on all 3 discs? 
This is on orange mountain music?


----------



## eljr

listening on the big system this morning... yep, this is an excellent release










Andrew Davis / Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Vaughan Williams: Sinfornia Antarica; Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra; Four Last Songs

Release Date September 29, 2017
Duration01:17:47
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Concerto
Vocal Music


----------



## eljr

Mikhail Pletnev / Russian National Orchestra
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3; Coronation March

Release Date October 30, 2012
Duration52:02
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Recording DateApril, 2011
Recording Location
DZZ Studio 5, Moscow


----------



## Pugg

*Berlioz*: Symphony fantastique and other works

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Reliving another great day at the Elphi. One Sunday, two concerts, one in the morning:






(with a different orchestra, namely the Philharmonic State Orchestra Hamburg and Marek Janowski), one in the evening:






with the same Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields and Murray Perahia at the piano. Two of my favorite musical works ever, within a single day, both performed with brilliance and passion. The pipe organ of the Elbphilharmonie sounding warm and powerful out of the depths of the building in the final part of Strauss' tone poem, Maestro Perahia conducting his orchestra from right behind the piano, the impressive clarity and precision of the orchestra itself (most of the time it looked like the musicians did not even need Perahia to lead them - that is what a world-class orchestra must be like)... Walking out of the ticket office while waiting for the evening concert, watching the sun go down over the Elbe in a brilliant display of colors and light up the gigantic glass fassade above me with a golden glow. How incredibly beautiful it all was - the music, the building, the sunset - everything! I feel my heart all warmed up just thinking back to it.


----------



## Pugg

* Schubert Lieder* -Simon Keenlyside (Baritone),‎

Malcolm Martineau (Piano)


----------



## Eramire156

*Beethoven in the morning*

The pastoral symphony to go with morning coffee.

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Symphony no. 6*









*Günter Wand
NDR Symphony Orchestra *

from the Günter Wand Live box set


----------



## Pugg

*Locatelli:* Violin Concertos

Roberto Michelucci (violin)

I Musici


----------



## Merl

It's at least a week since I posted any Beethoven. This was this morning's drive into work. A much better account than I remember of the 7th. I liked Ormandy's rich palette of orchestral colours (but not everyone did).


----------



## Vasks

_Spinning more records today_

*Gretry - Overture to "Les mariages samnites" (Strauss/Seraphim)
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #5 (R. Serkin/Columbia)*


----------



## Eramire156

*Hans Rott
Symphonies E-dur*









*Norrkoping Symphony Orchestra 
Leif Segerstam*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch*: Canzone, Op. 55/ Kol Nidrei, Op. 47/ *Alber*t : Cello Concerto in C major Op. 20/

*Dohnány*i: Konzertstück in D major for Cello and Orchestra Op. 12

David Pia (cello)

Munchner Rundfunkorchester, Ulf Schirmer


----------



## elgar's ghost

This morning and early afternoon's listening - the (almost) complete works of Edgard Varèse and a mere drop in the ocean from Philip Glass.

_Tuning Up_ for orchestra - arr. by Chou Wen-chung (orig. 1947):
_Amériques_ for large orchestra - original version prepared by Chou-Wen-chung (orig. 1918-21):
_Poème électronique_ for tape (1957-58):
_Arcana_ for large orchestra (1925-27):
_Nocturnal_ for soprano, male chorus and orchestra - edited and completed by Chou Wen-chung [Text: Anaïs Nin] (orig. 1961):
_Un grand sommeil noir_ - song for voice and piano, arr. for voice and orchestra by Antony Beaumont [Text: Paul Verlaine] (orig. 1906):
_Un grand sommeil noir_ - song for voice and piano [Text: Paul Verlaine] (1906):
_Offrandes_ for soprano and chamber orchestra [Texts: Vicente Huidobro/José Juan Tablada] (1921):
_Hyperprism_ for wind and percussion - rev. Richard Saks (orig. 1922-23):
_Octandre_ for seven wind instruments and double bass - revised and edited by Chou Wen-chung (orig. 1923):
_Intégrales_ for wind, brass and percussion - rev. Chou Wen-chung (orig. 1924-25):
_Ecuatorial_ for bass voice or unison male chorus, brass, organ, percussion and theremins or ondes martenots [Text: Francisco Ximénez, after _Popol Vuh_) (1932-34):
_Ionisation_ for thirteen percussion players (1929-31):
_Density_ 21.5 for solo flute (1936):
_Déserts_ for wind, percussion and tape (1950-54):
_Dance for Burgess_ for chamber ensemble - edited by Chou Wen-chung (orig. 1949):










Symphony no.2 (1994):
_Interlude_ from the chamber opera _Orphée_ (1991):
Concerto for saxophone quartet and orchestra (1995):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Mass, Hob. XXII: 5 in C major 'Cäcilienmesse'

Lucia Popp (soprano), Doris Soffel (contralto), Hors Laubenthal (tenor) & Kurt Moll (bass)

Bavarian State Symphony Orchestra & Choir, Rafael Kubelik


----------



## Sonata

SiegendesLicht said:


> Reliving another great day at the Elphi. One Sunday, two concerts, one in the morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (with a different orchestra, namely the Philharmonic State Orchestra Hamburg and Marek Janowski), one in the evening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the same Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields and Murray Perahia at the piano. Two of my favorite musical works ever, within a single day, both performed with brilliance and passion. The pipe organ of the Elbphilharmonie sounding warm and powerful out of the depths of the building in the final part of Strauss' tone poem, Maestro Perahia conducting his orchestra from right behind the piano, the impressive clarity and precision of the orchestra itself (most of the time it looked like the musicians did not even need Perahia to lead them - that is what a world-class orchestra must be like)... Walking out of the ticket office while waiting for the evening concert, watching the sun go down over the Elbe in a brilliant display of colors and light up the gigantic glass fassade above me with a golden glow. How incredibly beautiful it all was - the music, the building, the sunset - everything! I feel my heart all warmed up just thinking back to it.


Sounds like a wonderful time, thank you for sharing!

Currently on my lunch hour. Trying to recover from the hectic morning, bracing myself for an even busier afternoon. Escaping with the wonderful baritone voice of Dmitri Hvorostovsky:


----------



## Judith

Have had a bit of a piano day today

Started with 

Chopin Piano Concertos 1 & 2
Murray Perahia
Israel Philharmonic Orchestra
Conducted by Zubin Mehta

From the box set Murray Perahia plays Chopin

Then went to the Post Office to pick up my two latest arrivals and played them straight away

Rachmaninov Sonata no 1
Tchaikovsky The Seasons
Olli Mustonen

Much better interpretation of "The Seasons". The only one I knew before was Lang Lang so you can understand why this one is better. A little bit familiar with Mustonen as he performs with Joshua Bell and Steven Isserlis.

The other one 

Schubert
Piano Sonata in A Minor
Piano Sonata in B Flat Major
Piano Sonata in C Major
Stephen Hough

From Schubert Sonatas
Very soothing and as usual Stephen just glides. Absolutely beautiful


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flavius

Strauss: Metamorphosen; Eine Alpensenfonie. Staatskapelle Dresden/ Kempe (EMI)


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> very interesting
> 
> I found this about Mr Johnson from the NY Times in 1983.
> 
> I also found the disc (discs) entered in the Johns Hopkins library.


I read the article from the NY Times prior to posting. I wondered if anyone besides me had ever heard of Evan Johnson. The information I posted was taken from the liner notes of the CD's. That's another reason why I like physical media; you get to read the liner notes, and for me, that means learning more about the music and performers I enjoy.


----------



## Joe B

Sonata said:


> Currently on my lunch hour. Trying to recover from the hectic morning, bracing myself for an even busier afternoon. Escaping with the wonderful baritone voice of Dmitri Hvorostovsky:


Pugg turned me on to Jonas Kaufmann, and I've enjoyed his singing a lot. Dmitri Hvorostovsky is next on my radar. I have always been a big Delos fan and have been aware of Dmitri for some time, but have never purchased any discs. If you know his recordings, is there one which you think should be a first buy? His voice is great and I want to purchase a few CD's.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Arnold Schoenberg part one - songs and piano works tonight.

_Gedenken (Remembrance)_ op. post. [Text: anon.] (poss. between 1893 and 1903):
_Sechs Lieder_ op.3 [Texts: anon. folk source/Gottfried Keller (2 and 5)/Richard Dehmel/Jens Peter Jacobsen/Hermann Lingg] (1899 and 1903):
_Acht Lieder_ op.6 [Texts: Julius Hart/Richard Dehmel/Paul Remer/Hermann Conradi/Gottfried Keller/John Henry Mackay/Hans Fischer (Kurt Aram)/Friedrich Nietzsche] (1903 and 1905):
_Zwei Balladen_ op.12 [Texts: Heinrich Ammann)/Viktor Klemperer] (1906):
_Zwei Lieder_ op.14 [Texts: Stefan George/Karl Friedrich Henckell] (1907-08):
_Am Strande (At the Seashore)_ op. post. [Text: Rainer Maria Rilke] (1909):
_Fünfzehn Gedichte aus Das Buch der hängenden Gärten (Fifteen Poems from The Book of the Hanging Gardens)_ op.15 [Texts: Stefan George] (1908/09):
_Drei Lieder_ op.48 [Texts: Jakob Haringer] (1933):

















_Drei Klavierstücke_ op.11 (1909):
_Sechs kleine Klavierstücke_ op.19 (1911):
_Fünf Klavierstücke_ op.23 (1923):
_Suite_ op.25 (1925):
_Klavierstück_ op.33a (1929):
_Klavierstück_ op.33b (1931):


----------



## eljr

Christopher Seaman / Rochester Philharmonic Orchestra
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2, "A London Symphony"

Release Date March 1, 2012
Duration55:21
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Recording DateMarch, 2011
Recording Location
Kodak Hall, Eastman Theatre, Rochester, New York


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> I wondered if anyone besides me had ever heard of Evan Johnson.


well, I have, now. lol


----------



## Guest

Richafort Requiem in memoriam Josquin Desprez


----------



## eljr

Tenebrae / Royal Philharmonic Orchestra / Paul Mealor / Nigel Short
Paul Mealor: A Tender Light

Release Date November 7, 2011
Duration01:09:57
Genre
Classical
Easy Listening
Styles
Choral


----------



## Johnmusic

*I happen to love the sound of the lute. I hope you also enjoy.*

*LUTEDUO - www.luteduo.com*
Anna Kowalska - baroqueguitar
Anton Birula - theorbo
BAROQUE INSIGHT.
BAROQUE MUSIC FOR GUITAR AND TEORBO
БАРОКОВА МУЗИКА ДЛЯ ГІТАРИ І ТЕОРБИ
*



*


----------



## Nocture In Blue

I am listening to Martha Argerich performing Schumanns Piano Concerto with Riccardo Chailly and the Berliner Philharmoniker in the Digital Concert Hall. Great performance. From 2014.
I saw her last year in London performing this piece with Charles Dutoit and the RPO and it was one the greatest concerts I've ever attended. She played, just like in this performance, Von fremden Menschen und Ländern as an encore.


----------



## KirbyH

I've been turning to YouTube for a lot of my listening lately, and over the last few days I've taken great pleasure in watching the three Stravinsky ballets uploaded by the London Symphony Orchestra, lead by Sir Simon Rattle. I've long enjoyed his CBSO/Berlin Philharmonic recordings on EMI. I sincerely hope that these recordings get released on LSO Live sometime in the near future, as they are at a very high standard of excellence. Doubly great is their performance of La Damnation de Faust (which is absolutely one of my favorite works period) and is worth experiencing as much as the ballets are. If this is the direction that Rattle intends on taking with this orchestra, I look forward to the fruits of their labor.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Luiz de Moura Castro plays "Fantasie", op. 2 *
Hermann Schenker's opus 2 for piano published in 1898 and dedicated to Busoni, performed here by the brilliant Brazilian pianist in a recording from 1986.

*



*


----------



## bharbeke

Are there other major orchestras uploading on YouTube, KirbyH?

On the Facebook side, I just found out that the RCO uses Facebook Live at least a little, and I wonder if any other orchestras use that service.


----------



## Johnmusic

*BAZZINI - LA RONDE DES LUTINS - Violino: Zino Francescatti*


----------



## Johnmusic

*This is classical jazz.*

*"Summertime" From Porgy and Bess by George Gershwin*
Played by Joe Venuti (Violin) & Tony Romano (Guitar)
*



*
BTW Venuti was my great uncle. I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> Tenebrae / Royal Philharmonic Orchestra / Paul Mealor / Nigel Short
> Paul Mealor: A Tender Light
> 
> Release Date November 7, 2011
> Duration01:09:57
> Genre
> Classical
> Easy Listening
> Styles
> Choral


I put this on as soon as I got home. Who says there are no coincidences?


----------



## Malx

Elgar's, Cello Concerto arranged for Viola.

David Aaron Carpenter makes an impressive case for this variant of the classic piece - very interesting.

The Schnittke Viola Concerto contrasts with the Elgar being a much darker work altogether. 
The only slight issue I have with this interpretation is that Carpenter tends to linger a little too long in the final largo movement. But it is well recorded and is a nice alternative view to the Bashmet recording I already have.


----------



## Flavius

Schubert: Lieder. Janowitz, Gage (DG)


----------



## KirbyH

bharbeke said:


> Are there other major orchestras uploading on YouTube, KirbyH?
> 
> On the Facebook side, I just found out that the RCO uses Facebook Live at least a little, and I wonder if any other orchestras use that service.


There are two that immediately spring to mind - the Frankfurt Radio Orchestra and the Detroit Symphony. I'd give the edge to Frankfurt just on the basis of they upload more regularly, but Detroit is doing a splendid job as well. Not only that, but the Frankfurt plays in the beautiful Alte Oper, and have a great deal of both standard repertoire and relatively unknown pieces posted, all of it done at an exceptionally high level of quality. Andres Orozco-Estrada is a very gifted conductor (and newly crowned music director of the Houston Symphony) so yes, they are absolutely worth listening to. I discovered their page back in college and spent a lot of time watching their videos when I should have been studying, so if that tells you anything....


----------



## cougarjuno

Hindemith Horn Concerto with Dennis Brain and the composer conducting the Philharmonia Orchestra -- EMI


----------



## KirbyH

Currently listening to a new-to-me recording of the Sinfonia Domestica. I was vaguely aware that Mehta recorded some Strauss in Berlin back in the early 90s, but didn't realize that he wound up with so much. Honestly, the Sinfonia Domestica doesn't exactly need a whole lot of guidance to make itself exciting, due to the brilliant palette of Strauss's orchestration. A little verve and management is what it needs, and looking for the metaphysical, well... not here. Save it for Zarathustra.

That being said, this is a fun performance, better recorded than Karajan's 1973 go with the same orchestra. RCA/Sony provides HUGE sound, probably the best I've heard for recordings of this work. Following the score is easy, thanks to the detail provided. I know this piece has its detractors and for a time I was one of them, but who doesn't like a good, 50 minute sonic buffet?


----------



## bharbeke

*Wagner: Gotterdammerung* (Karajan, BPO)

This was quite good, packing in a lot of drama. 4.5 hours felt more like 3. The leading lady had a fantastic voice, particularly noticeable in the final stretch of Act One. Here are my highlights:

"Mehr gabst du, Wunderfrau, als ich zu wahren weiss"
"Heil! Siegfried, teurer Held!"
"Altgewohntes Gerausch raunt meinem Ohr die Ferne"
"Seit er von dir geschieden, zur Schlacht nicht mehr schickte uns Wotan"
"Blitzend Gewolk, vom Wind getragen, sturme dahin"
Trauermarsch


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---
Mozart: Symphony No.25 in G Minor

Sir Charles Mackerras conducting the Prague Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Nocture In Blue

I love this work!


----------



## Johnmusic

Beautiful melodies and so charming and touching

*Ludmila Peterkova Clarinet
The Prague Philharmonia
Jiří Bělohlávek Conductor*

*1. Mendelssohn-Bartholdy Concert Piece for clarinet, basset horn & piano No. 2 in D minor, Op. 114

2. Rossini Introduction, theme & variations for clarinet & orchestra in B flat major

3. Bruch Concerto for clarinet & viola with orchestra, in E minor, Op. 88

4. Rossini Variations for clarinet & orchestra, QR vi/57

5. Mendelssohn-Bartholdy Concert Piece for clarinet, basset horn & piano No. 1 in F major, Op. 113*

_



_


----------



## KirbyH

I have missed posting here quite a lot, so I shall try and catch up day by day my more fascinating listening explorations.

Over the last year and a half, I've traversed the organ symphonies of Widor several times and naturally it has whetted my appetite for more. A recent trip to Washington and getting to experience the full glory of the Aeolian-Skinner at the National Cathedral only served to stoke my fascination - so we arrive at Vierne. A lot of his work is still unfamiliar to me but having listened to the 4th, 5th, and 6th symphonies in the last couple weeks have me wanting more of this organ-only music. Jeremy Filsell has the knack for it, and the Cavaille-Coll at St. Ouen is tailor made for this music. I am open to any other suggestions my fellow listeners care to make, because I honestly can't get enough of this stuff.

But absolutely listen to Vierne just for the sake of Vierne, and the rumble-in-the-jungle bass the St. Ouen organ seems to provide in endless measure.


----------



## Guest

Luscious string sound and glorious playing.


----------



## Joe B

*Program:* Symphony #3, Fantasy Variations on a Theme of Youth, Symphony #6
*Performers: *Seattle Symphony Orchestra (#3 & #6), New York Chamber Symphony (VTY), Carol Rosenberger (piano) (VTY)
*Conductor: *Gerard Schwarz
*Composer: *Howard Hanson
*Recording:* Recorded 10/89 at Seattle Opera House, 3/90 at BMG Studios A, NYC, 5/90 at Seattle Opera House
*Format:* CD (DDD-1990)
*Label:* Delos

Symphony #3 is at the top of the list for me of all of Hanson's works......just beautiful!


----------



## KirbyH

sbmonty said:


> Symphony No. 3


This may be one of my favorite performances of the Third, with all the fierce beauty that the CSO brass provide to this music. I like it on an equal scale with Solti's contemporary cycle, for different reasons. Good choice!


----------



## Johnmusic

*Karl Stamitz Concerto for Clarinet and Violin in B flat major

1. Allegro
2. Andante moderato
3. tempo di Minuetto*

*Josef Suk -- Violin
Ludmila Peterkova -- Clarinet*
The Prague Philharmonia --Jiří Bělohlávek Conductor

*



*


----------



## Merl

Can't get to sleep. Hoping this might relax my mind enough to drift off.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Symphony #2:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Weston

*Just wow!*

*Beethoven: Cello Sonata in A, Op. 69*
Jeno Jando, piano / Csaba Onczay, cello










Unmistakably Beethoven. I'm taking a risk starting out with so powerful a piece, but I'm banking on the Arthur Foote below to come through with a grand finale. The cello tone is very smooth here. No squawking or sniffing noises. The fast second movement reminds me of the Symphony 9 scherzo at times (similar galloping rhythm) and is exuberant playfulness incarnate. What a spectacular piece all around!

*Clementi: Sonata, Op. 25, No. 5 in F# Minor*
Gregory Sioles










Because there was a sonatina facile in one of my beginner piano books, I had written Clementi off as fluff, but this sonata is profound, somewhere between late Mozart and John Field, except with an Italian flare for short repeated motifs. Wonderful! I need to invest in some more Clementi.

*Foote: Piano Quintet in A minor, Op. 38*
Judith Yanchus, Paul Doktor, Mary Louise Boehm, Arthur Bloom, Janos Scholz, Kees Kooper










Ah yes! This is an old favorite of mine, one that deserves more attention from the rest of the world. The opening theme / chord progression is so familiar sounding, almost a Brahmsian kind of progression, and the beautiful slow second movement is so American one might think it is by Dvorak! 

I really lucked out with three amazing pieces this evening using my semi-random selection method.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Spohr*: Symphonies

NDR Radiophilharmonie, Howard Griffiths


----------



## Johnmusic

IMO Spohr is underrated. Thanks for posting Spohr: Symphonies 7 & 9

NDR Radiophilharmonie, Howard Griffiths


----------



## WVdave

Beethoven - Arthur Rubinstein
Piano Sonatas, OPP. 13 "Pathétique" • 27 No. 2 "Moonlight" • 57 "Appassionata" • 81a "Les Adieux"
RCA Red Seal ‎- 09026-63056-2, BMG Classics ‎- 09026-63056-2
CD, Compilation, Remastered, US, 2000.


----------



## Pugg

Joe B said:


> Pugg turned me on to Jonas Kaufmann, and I've enjoyed his singing a lot. Dmitri Hvorostovsky is next on my radar. I have always been a big Delos fan and have been aware of Dmitri for some time, but have never purchased any discs. If you know his recordings, is there one which you think should be a first buy? His voice is great and I want to purchase a few CD's.


If I may skip in Joe B, try finding this one, it's from his early years , such a fresh voice.

https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/c...--dmitri-hvorostovsky-tchaikovsky-verdi-arias


----------



## Pugg

*Rota, Respighi, Barber & Elgar: Works for string orchestra*

Barber: Adagio for Strings, Op. 11
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, Op. 20
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances, Suite No. 3, P. 172
Rota, N: Concerto for strings.

I Musici


----------



## Pugg

*Handel:* Orchestral Music

Iona Brown & Hugh Bean (violins), Denis Vigay (cello), John Toll (harpsichord)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner

Handel: Arrival of the Queen of Sheba (from Solomon)
Handel: Concerto a due cori in F major, HWV 333
Handel: Concerto a due cori in F major, HWV 334
Handel: Concerto a due cori No. 1 in B flat major HWV 332
Handel: Concerto grosso in C, HWV 318 'Alexander's Feast'
Handel: Overture HWV 337


----------



## KenOC

On the radio: Death and Transfiguration, Szell. I've always loved this piece.


----------



## Pugg

​*Bertoni *: Orfeo.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 4 'Italian'

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: Rigoletto

Dame Joan Sutherland (Gilda), Luciano Pavarotti (Il Duca), Sherrill Milnes (Rigoletto), Huguette Tourangeau (Maddalena), Martti Talvela (Sparafucile), Gillian Knight (Giovanna), Clifford Grant (Monterone)

London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Bonynge.

For Dame Joan birthday.


----------



## gustavdimitri

Rachmaninovs third PC:

Queen Elisabeth Competition 2016: Finals Piano: Lukas Vondracek: Rachmaninov Piano Concerto No. 3, he won! 






Enjoy listening 

gustavdimitri


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> I put this on as soon as I got home. Who says there are no coincidences?


I remember you posting this YouTube video, at another site.






After viewing it I found David Trembley in the credits, looked him up on Facebook and sent an IM to ask if this were available on disc or digital download. I also posted on the YouTube page asking the same.

lol, I found it.

it was one of those "I have to own this" moments.


----------



## Pugg

*Bach*: Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Beatrice Rana (piano)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Arnold Schoenberg part two this morning and early afternoon - orchestral and chamber works I.

_Verklärte Nacht (Transfigured Night)_ for string sextet op.4 - version for string orchestra (orig. 1899 - arr. 1917 and rev. 1943):
_Pelleas und Melisande_ - symphonic poem op.5 (1902-03):










String Quartet no.1 in D-minor op.7 (1904-05):
String Quartet no.2 in F-sharp minor (with soprano) op.10 [Text: Stefan George] (1907-08):










_Chamber Symphony no.1_ for fifteen solo instruments op.9b - version for large orchestra (orig. 1906 - arr. 1923 and rev. 1935):










_Fünf Orchesterstücke (Five Pieces for Orchestra)_ op.16 (orig. 1909 - rev. 1949):


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Frederick Delius' 'Paa Viderne' (On the Mountains) and Dance Rhapsody No.2 performed by Sir Thomas Beecham & the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. Beecham is by far my preferred interpreter of Delius. With _his_ RPO, the music just flows naturally just feels right.

The same can be said of Beecham and 99% of whatever he conducted (even with Beethoven, a Composer Beecham claimed not to be enthused by sounded glorious). He captures the spirit of a work beautifully and these two works by Delius are no different, performed with vigour and feel.


----------



## Pugg

*John Field*: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Míceál O'Rourke (piano)

London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert


----------



## Pugg

​
*Louis-Ferdinand Hérold*: Piano Concertos Nos. 2, 3 & 4

Jean-Frédéric Neuburger (piano)

Sinfonia Varsovia, Hervé Niquet


----------



## Guest

Lalo & Saint Saëns


----------



## Janspe

*M. Babbitt: Correspondences for string orchestra and synthesized tape*
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, led by James Levine









Pretty intense music, but I enjoyed it quite a bit!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Serenade No. 10 in B flat major, K361 'Gran Partita'/ Serenade No. 11 in E flat major, K375

Netherlands Wind Ensemble
Edo de Waart


----------



## Manxfeeder

Janspe said:


> *M. Babbitt: Correspondences for string orchestra and synthesized tape*
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra, led by James Levine


I like this kind of thing, but seriously, why does this kind of music usually have titles which don't say anything and sound confusing? Like Connotations, Intersections - it's like they sit around thinking of a title and come up with the one word which will most effectively scare people away.

Now, Babbit's All Set - that I understand.

Oh, well, rant over. Carry on.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Martinu, Symphony No. 5*

Bryden Thomson and the Royal Scottish Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Manxfeeder said:


> I like this kind of thing, but seriously, why does this kind of music always have titles which don't say anything and sound confusing? Like Connotations, Intersections - it's like they sit around thinking of a title and come up with the one word which will most effectively scare people away.
> 
> Oh, well, rant over. Carry on.


I always thought that was a speciality of the post-bop jazz crowd, too.


----------



## Manxfeeder

elgars ghost said:


> I always thought that was a speciality of the post-bop jazz crowd, too.


Seriously! Epistrophe, Hibeck, Crepuscle With Nellie - sheesh!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Martinu, Symphonies Nos. 5 and 6. Mozart, Missae Breves.*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Manxfeeder said:


> Seriously! Epistrophe, Hibeck, Crepuscle With Nellie - sheesh!


Ah, well - Crepuscule with Nellie was about watching a sunset with his wife, apparently (but with Monk, who really knows?).


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dame Joan Sutherland: The Voice of the Century*

Dame Joan Sutherland (soprano), Rinaldo Pelizzoni (Normanno), Cesare Siepi (Raimondo), Robert Merrill (Enrico), Luciano Pavarotti (Duca), Luciano Pavarotti (Nemorino), Luciano Pavarotti (Calaf), Luciano Pavarotti (Leicester)

Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, London Symphony Orchestra, Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Orchestra dell'Accademia de Santa Cecilia, Rome, New Philharmonia, Orchestra del maggio Musicale Fiorentino, English Chamber Orchestra, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Orchestra del Teatro Comunale di Bologna, National Philharmonic Orchestra, Francesco Molinari-Pradelli, Richard Bonynge, John Pritchard, Zubin Mehta


----------



## bharbeke

KenOC said:


> On the radio: Death and Transfiguration, Szell. I've always loved this piece.


Is that an acceptable alternate spelling of Szell's first name in some language or just a typo?

*Chopin: Waltz in A-Flat "Valse Brillante", Op. 34/1* (Mikhail Pletnev)

This waltz was absolutely gorgeous. Some parts of it had a very jazzy, Gershwinesque feel.


----------



## Manxfeeder

elgars ghost said:


> Ah, well - Crepuscule with Nellie was about watching a sunset with his wife, apparently (but with Monk, who really knows?).


Well, then, call it Watching A Sunset With My Wife. Right?

I'm listening Delius, a composer who knew how to properly title a piece (Dance Rhapsody, Song of the High Hills, On the Mountains). Of course, this one is titled Violin Concerto. But at least I know what to expect.

Sir Thomas Beecham conducting, of course.


----------



## Janspe

Manxfeeder said:


> I like this kind of thing, but seriously, why does this kind of music usually have titles which don't say anything and sound confusing? Like Connotations, Intersections - it's like they sit around thinking of a title and come up with the one word which will most effectively scare people away.
> 
> Now, Babbit's All Set - that I understand.
> 
> Oh, well, rant over. Carry on.


I regularly see people getting all frustrated about this and I personally don't care that much. Who am I to question the composer's intentions? If they want to give their piece a name that they feel good about, I say go for it! What bothers me _much_ more is people describing pieces with silly nicknames (_Moonlight_ sonata, _Raindrop_ prelude etc) that have nothing to do with the composer.


----------



## Flavius

Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier. Janowitz, Popp, Moll...Salzburg/von Dohnányi (Gala)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> *Bach*: Goldberg Variations, BWV988
> 
> Beatrice Rana (piano)


Do you think this recording lives up to all of the hype? I certainly like it, but it isn't my favorite.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Guest

Gregorian chant for the church year ADVENT


----------



## Manxfeeder

Janspe said:


> I regularly see people getting all frustrated about this and I personally don't care that much. Who am I to question the composer's intentions?


I'm listening to Hugues Dufort's Antiphysis (Boulez on Erato).

Antiphysis could mean unnatural or something carminative. I don't think it's the latter.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Arnold Schoenberg part three this evening - vocal/choral works I.

Two Canons for chorus WoO [Texts: Johann Wolfgang von Goethe] (1905):
_Friede auf Erden (Peace on Earth)_ for chorus op.13 [Text: Conrad Ferdinand Meyer] (1907):










_Erwartung (Expectation)_ - monodrama for soprano and orchestra op.17 [Libretto: Marie Pappenheim] (1909):










_Die glückliche Hand (The Lucky Hand)_ - drama with music for baritone, chorus and orchestra op.18 [Libretto: Arnold Schoenberg] (1910-13):










_Gurrelieder_ - cantata for five voices, narrator, chorus and large orchestra WoO [Text: Jens Peter Jacobsen] (1901 and 1911):


----------



## Robert Gamble

Some Shostakovich in Autumn... Disk 3


----------



## Johnmusic

*From a live performance of Offenbach's "Les Contes d'Hoffmann" in 1954 at the Vienna State Opera , with Lucretia West sings "Une poupèe aux yeux d'èmail" from the role of Nicklausse and Léopold Simoneau as Hoffmann.*


----------



## bharbeke

*Bach: Keyboard Concerto No. 3 BWV 1054* (Andras Schiff, Chamber Orchestra of Europe)

Outstanding.


----------



## Nocture In Blue

It is impossible to choose a favourite Beethoven Symphony, but there is something with the 4th that is just unexplainable.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Glazunov, Symphony No. 6*

Rozhdestvensky and the USSR orchestra.


----------



## Malx

Piano music so far this evening:

Schumann disc 6 from this bargain box.









Then some delightful Faure - Theme et Variations Op73 played by Jean-Paul Sevilla.


----------



## Johnmusic

*A genius of tone, technique and musicality in different repertoire. *
*Gregor Piatigorsky plays Bach Bourees *
These would be the Bourees #1 & #2 from the C-Major Suite by Bach. Off of the "Heifetz & Piatigorsky" DVD produced by KULTUR.




-------------------------------------
*Another style of music*
*Gregor Piatigorsky plays Debussy's Cello Sonata with Lukas Foss: Pianist*




=========================

*With another genius on a string instrument*
Brahms - Concerto pour violon et violoncelle - opus 102 - Heifetz - Piatigorsky (1960)
RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra -- Alfred Wallenstein 





========================
*How about an encore by GP?*

Piatigorsky plays Saint-Saens allegro appassionato


----------



## Robert Gamble

Sibelius and Nielsen Violin Concertos


----------



## Malx

Benjamin Frankel (not to be confused with an ex-president of the US) Symphony No2.


----------



## Malx

Robert Gamble said:


> Sibelius and Nielsen Violin Concertos
> 
> View attachment 99021


My first disc of both these concertos and one I often return to.


----------



## Taplow

Malx said:


> Benjamin Frankel (not to be confused with an ex-president of the US) Symphony No2.


I presume you're referring to Benjamin Franklin, but he was never a president.


----------



## Taplow

This ...










Rosetti Symphonies
Concerto Köln


----------



## Malx

Taplow said:


> I presume you're referring to Benjamin Franklin, but he was never a president.


History never was my strong subject, and it would appear I'm falling below par in the humorous quips stakes too.

I'm tempted to remove the post but then again......


----------



## Taplow

Malx said:


> I'm tempted to remove the post but then again......


Don't. I've made the same error in the past.  Easy one to make, he is on the US 100 dollar bill, after all. And all the other notes sport past presidents.

And now to get this thread back on track ...










Tchaikovsky String Quartet No. 1
Borodin Quartet


----------



## Robert Gamble

Malx said:


> My first disc of both these concertos and one I often return to.


Good to know I picked a good first recording of these. Mostly got it for the Sibelius which is great, but I like the Nielsen too.


----------



## Malx

Yuri Bashmet's transcription for Viola of Brahm's Quintet for Clarinet and String Quartet.


----------



## Johnmusic

*--------------------------- A genius of the violin -------------------------*

*Jascha Heifetz plays Falla (dance) 





Jascha Heifetz plays Saint-Saens Havanaise 




*


----------



## Malx

Finally tonight a piece that I have listened to rarely but this evening I enjoyed greatly:

Sergei Taneyev - John of Damascus Op1.


----------



## Eramire156

*Dimitri Shostakovich 
Symphony no. 5*









*Evgeni Mravinsky
Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra *

Live:Tokyo,Tokyo bunka kaikan 26th May 1973(STEREO)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Earlier: Franz Joseph Haydn - Symphonies Nos. 82 'L'Ours', 83 'La Poule' and 84 performed by Sigiswald Kuijken & the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment *

It has been a little while since I last listened to any of Haydn's orchestral works, so listening to these performances was a breath of fresh air. These performances are fantastic.

*Presently: Robert Simpson - Symphony No.9 performed by Vernon Handly & the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra *

Robert Simpson is a criminally underrated Composer. Whilst there are very few recordings of his Symphonies, he is blessed to have had such a phenomenal advocate in Vernon Handley. A phenomenal performance - beautifully recorded.


----------



## Eramire156

*Д Шостакович*

*The Excution of Stephan Razin, Op.119
Dimitri Shostakovich *









*Anatoly Lochak
Russian State Symphony Cappella
Russian State Orchestra

Valeri Polyansky*


----------



## Guest

A wonderful recording and performance. Sounds as if it were recorded yesterday rather than 1962. It beautifully captures Oistrakh's silvery sweet tone.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Robert Simpson, Symphony No. 1*

Anyone familiar with Nielsen's symphonies will feel at home with this one. Vernon Handley gives it a sympathetic reading.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Kodály, Peacock Variations*

Strangely, this is my third recording of the piece. But it's usually bundled with something else I'd rather hear, so I have actually never heard it. So Dorati and the Hungarian Phil with the Decca sound are my official introduction.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Arnold Schoenberg part four this late evening/early morning - orchestral and chamber works II. P.S. - good to see the Robert Simpson posts.

_Serenade_ for clarinet, bass clarinet, mandolin, guitar, violin, viola, cello and deep male voice op.24 [Text: Petrarch - _Sonnet no.256_] (1920-23):










Quintet for flute, oboe, clarinet, horn and bassoon op.26 (1924):










_Suite_ for E-flat clarinet/ossia flute, B-flat clarinet, bass clarinet/bassoon, violin, viola, violoncello and piano op.29 (1925):










String Quartet no.3 op.30 (1927):










_Variations for Orchestra_ op.31 (1926-28):


----------



## Johnmusic

*-------------------------------- Stunning -------------------------------*

Antonina Nezhdanova, Bell Song, Delibes: Lakmé (rec.1912) 





Nezhdanova Sings Proch's Variation (Deh Torna, Mio Bene). 1913


----------



## Nocture In Blue

I doesn't get better than this! At least in my opinion.


----------



## Johnmusic

*One of the masters of the guitar. So musical and he also has a beautiful tone.*

*Asturias - Andrés Segovia 




*
**************************************************

*Recuerdos de la Alhambra played by Andres Segovia This performance is from a higher dimension.




*


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Johnmusic

******************** What gorgeous music he wrote. ******************

*Antonín Dvořák - Serenade for strings in E major (1876) II. Tempo di valse 




*
*Dvorak - Romance for piano and violin, Op.11 




*


----------



## Johnmusic

*Max Bruch Work: Double Concerto in E-minor for clarinet and viola, Op.88 (1911) HOW BEAUTIFUL*

Mov.I: Andante con moto 00:00
Mov.II: Allegro moderato 06:48
Mov.III: Allegro molto 13:22

*Clarinet: Dimitri Ashkenazy -- Viola: Anton Kholodenko*
Orchestra: The Baltic Symphony Orchestra -- Conductor: Mats Liljefors


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Diabelli and Eroica Variations* (Yusuke Kikuchi)

Both sets of variations are played very well. My favorites are the 4th Eroica variation and the 4th, 6th, 19th, and 25th Diabelli variations.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---




























Now ---
Jean Xavier Lefevre (1763-1829): Clarinet Sonata in E Flat, Op.12, No.2

Eduard Brunner, clarinet --- Adrian Oetiker, piano


----------



## WVdave

Horowitz On Television
Columbia Masterworks ‎- MS 7106
Vinyl, LP, US, 1969.


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Dvorak - Overtures and Symphonic Poems. Rafael Kubelik conducting the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra. 
Overtures; My Home, The Hussite Song, Amid Nature, Carnival and Othello. 
Symphonic Poems: The Water Goblin (op. 107), The Noonday Witch (op. 108), The Golden Spinning Wheel (op. 109) and The Wood Dove (op. 110). Extraordinary inspiration and equal quality.


----------



## Guest

I had never heard of this pianist nor the label, and I was pleasantly surprised by his virtuoso playing and the excellent sound.


----------



## Joe B

*Composers and Program:* 
*Wolf:* "Italian Serenade", *Puccini:* "Chrysanthemums", *Turina: *"The Bullfighter's Prayer", *Gershwin: *"Lullaby", *Kern:* "The Song Is You", *Barber:* "Adagio from the String Quartet", *Dvorak:* "String Quartet in F Major"
*Performers: *The Manhattan String Quartet
*Recording: *Recorded by Lawrence Kraman
*Format: *CD (DDD-1987)
*Label:* Newport Classic


----------



## cougarjuno

Bruckner: Mass in F minor and the Te Deum with Welser-Most conducting London Phil (EMI)


----------



## Weston

Nocture In Blue said:


> View attachment 99017
> 
> 
> It is impossible to choose a favourite Beethoven Symphony, but there is something with the 4th that is just unexplainable.


Indeed no one has ever been able to explain it to me.


----------



## Weston

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm listening Delius, a composer who knew how to properly title a piece (Dance Rhapsody, Song of the High Hills, On the Mountains). Of course, this one is titled Violin Concerto. But at least I know what to expect.


I'm pretty sure its alternate title is "Soliloquy with Aggregate in the shape of a Gaussian Hyperboloid."

Or maybe just Violin concerto. I can't remember.


----------



## Weston

*Short Session*

*Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F minor, Op. 21, CT. 48*
Charles Mackerras / Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment










I thought I remember not liking this concerto before, but it seems great now. Ingenious even, exotically chromatic and melodic at the same time. Maybe I'm confusing it with Liszt. This one features period instruments and the piano does have a bright scintillating tone in the upper notes.

*Faure: Berceuse for Violin and Orchestra*
Ludovic Morlot / Seattle Symphony










Because I only have an hour tonight I'm slipping in this really short filler piece. This one must be great. It very nearly put me to sleep.

*Weiner: Violin Concerto No. 2 *
Zsolt Hamar / Budapest Chamber Orchestra










Leo Weiner's Romance for cello, harp, and string orchestra has long been a favorite of mine. I'm less familiar with his violin concertos but it should appeal to late ramantic period fans. There is also a 1940s film score feeling I can't put my finger on -- something in the way the strings slide into notes in a slippery but not unpleasant way. But that's the first movement. The remainder is very much in the 19th century traditions.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: Piano music for four hands.
Disc 2

Justus Frantz Christoph Eschenbach/


----------



## MusicSybarite

Eramire156 said:


> *The Excution of Stephan Razin, Op.119
> Dimitri Shostakovich *
> 
> View attachment 99026
> 
> 
> *Anatoly Lochak
> Russian State Symphony Cappella
> Russian State Orchestra
> 
> Valeri Polyansky*


I'm crazy about this piece. I love the folksy-dark Shostakovich here.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Do you think this recording lives up to all of the hype? I certainly like it, but it isn't my favorite.


We had friends over and they say this was "out of this world" but I am with you, for one I like Levit more.
I played some Daniil / Chopin, for them, their mouths are still open.


----------



## Pugg

*Bach*: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2; Concerto for 2 Violins

Federico Agostini (violin), Antonio Perez (violin)

I Musici


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> We had friends over and they say this was "out of this world" but I am with you, for one I like Levit more.
> I played some Daniil / Chopin, for them, their mouths are still open.


Maybe Daniil will record the Goldbergs some day.


----------



## Pugg

*Mendelssohn*: Octet & Boccherini- Cello Quintet, Op. 37

Hugh Maguire, Neville Marriner, Iona Brown & Trevor Connah (violins), Stephen Shingles & Kenneth Essex (violas) & Kenneth Heath & Denis Vigay (cellos)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*: Concertos

L'estro armonico/Cello Concerto in C minor/ Concerto for Multiple Instruments in F RV569/Concerto for 2 horns, strings & continuo RV539 et al

Norman Nelson (violin), Anthony Howard (violin), Trevor Connah (violin), Iona Brown (violin), Kenneth Heath (cello), Neil Black (oboe), Celia Nicklin (oboe), Timothy Brown (horn), Robin Davis (horn), Carmel Kaine (violin), John Wilbraham (trumpet), Philip Jones (trumpet)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: String Quartets Op. 76 Nos, 2, 3 & 4

Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## Pugg

*







*​
*Donizetti*: L'elisir d'amore

Dame Joan Sutherland (Adina), Luciano Pavarotti (Nemorino), Dominic Cossa (Belcore), Spiro Malas (Dulcamara), Maria Casula (Giannetta)

English Chamber Orchestra & Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Malx

The first time I have listened to Alexander Tchaikovsky's arrangement of Shostakovich's 13th String Quartet:

Sinfonia for Viola and Strings.

Very dark, brooding music.


----------



## Malx

Something less foreboding was required after the Shostakovich.

Disc two of this Delius set which features many of the shorter pieces Delius composed - perfect for a peaceful autumnal morning.


----------



## Guest

Thomas Tallis Christmas Mass

The Tallis Scholars


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54/ Introduction & Allegro appassionato in G major, Op. 92/introduction And Concert-Allegro, Op.134/Schumann: Kinderszenen, Op. 15

Jan Lisiecki (piano)

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Guest

Hartmann symphony 1 - 2 - 3 Ingo Metzmacher

CD 1


----------



## Malx

Sibelius, Kullervo.


----------



## eljr

Traverso said:


> Gregorian chant for the church year ADVENT


i can't seem to find this other than here https://www.amazon.fr/Chants-grégor...d=1510144168&sr=1-10&keywords=Chant+Gregorien

seems like something i should have...


----------



## Pugg

*Liszt*: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2; Totentanz Alfred Brendel, 
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Guest

eljr said:


> i can't seem to find this other than here https://www.amazon.fr/Chants-grégor...d=1510144168&sr=1-10&keywords=Chant+Gregorien
> 
> seems like something i should have...


This one is exactly the same,different label (NEWTON)

I never heard it better than on these recordings.If you like Gregorian chant,this is the one to go for.:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Cello Concerto.
*

Rostropovich, Rohzdestvensky conducting. Lovely.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Arnold Schoenberg part five this afternoon - vocal and choral works II.

_Herzgewächse (Foliage of the Heart)_ - song for soprano, celesta, harmonium and harp op.20 [Text: Maurice Maeterlinck] (1911):
_Pierrot Lunaire_ - melodrama for _sprechstimme_ voice, flute/piccolo, clarinet/bass clarinet, violin/viola, cello and piano op.21 [Texts: Albert Giraud] (1912):










_Die Jakobsleiter (Jacob's Ladder)_ - oratorio for solo voices, chorus and orchestra WoO [Texts: Arnold Schoenberg after Biblical sources] (c.1914-24 inc. - torso rounded off and fully orchestrated by Winfried Zillig 1951):










_Vier Stücke (Four Pieces)_ for mixed chorus (plus mandolin, clarinet, violin and cello in final piece) op.27 [Texts: Arnold Schoenberg (1-2)/Tschan-Jo-Su/Hung-So-Fan] (1925):
_Drei Satiren (Three Satires)_ for mixed chorus (plus viola, cello and piano in final piece) op.28 [Texts: Arnold Schoenberg] (1925-26):
_Drei deutscher Volkslieder (Three German Folksongs)_ for mixed chorus WoO [Texts: anon.] (1928):
_Sechs Stücke (Six Pieces)_ for male chorus op.35 [Texts: Arnold Schoenberg] (1930):










_Von heute auf morgen (From Today onto Next Morning)_ - opera in one act op.32 [Libretto: _'Max Blonda'_ (Gertrud Schoenberg)] (1928):


----------



## Vasks

*Castelnuovo-Tedesco - King John Overture (Penny/Naxos)
Perle - Pantomime, Interude & Fugue (Boriskin/New World)
Barber - Adagio (Schenk/Stradivari)
Persichetti - Symphony #3 (Miller/Albany)*


----------



## Pugg

*Weinberg*: Violin Concertino, Symphony No. 10 & Rhapsody on Moldavian Themes

Ewelina Nowicka (violin)

Amadeus Chamber Orchestra of Polish Radio, Anna Duczmal-Mróz


----------



## Nocture In Blue

One of the finest _Miroirs_ I have ever heard.


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*: Symphony No. 4.
Lucia Popp / London Philharmonic Orchestra, Klaus Tennstedt.


----------



## DavidA

Mendelssohn Midsummer Night's Dream

Ozawa / Judi Dench


----------



## starthrower

Nocture In Blue said:


> View attachment 99049
> 
> One of the finest _Miroirs_ I have ever heard.


Checked that one out of the library recently. Excellent indeed!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Carlisle Floyd*: Susannah

Renée Fleming/ Jerry Hadley / Samuel Ramey.

Live from the met 1999.
Conducted by James Conlon.


----------



## Malx

Caliban's Dream, Solar, Graal theatre and Miranda's Lament - performed by the Avanti Chamber Orchestra conducted by Hannu Lintu.


----------



## Guest

de Falla


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Piano Concerto*

The first couple times I heard Peter Serkin's interpretation of this, I didn't warm up to it. Now it's making more sense; there is a sense of mystery here.


----------



## Merl

I finally bit the bullet and listened to symphonies 3&4 from this set (after I slated the yawnfest that was Nezet-Seguin's accounts of symphonies 1&2). Was I disappointed? No, it was as boring as the first two.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Weston

Malx said:


> Caliban's Dream, Solar, Graal theatre and Miranda's Lament - performed by the Avanti Chamber Orchestra conducted by Hannu Lintu.
> 
> View attachment 99053


This is the best boxed set I've acquired is ages. I haven't explored it all yet but I love everything I've heard from her. It seems so different from the noisy contemporary multitudes.


----------



## Guest

Symphony No.1 & 2


----------



## Malx

Weston said:


> This is the best boxed set I've acquired is ages. I haven't explored it all yet but I love everything I've heard from her. It seems so different from the noisy contemporary multitudes.


Weston - although significantly different from Saariaho I would urge you to try this boxed set, again from Ondine.

If you use Spotify you can sample - perhaps the most accessible piece to try is "Feria". Lindberg is at times to use your descriptor "noisy" but in my view not excessively so.

I am currently listening to The Concerto for Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Arnold Schoenberg part six this evening - orchestral and chamber works III.

_Begleitmusik zu einer Lichtspielszene (Accompanying Music to a Cinematographic Scene)_ for orchestra op.34 (1929-30):
String Trio op.45 (1946):










Concerto for string quartet and orchestra WoO - arranged from Handel's _Concerto Grosso_ in B-flat op.6 no.7 (1933):










Violin Concerto op.36 (1934-36):
Piano Concerto op.42 (1942):










String Quartet no.4 op.37 (1936):










_Kammersymphonie no.2_ op.38 (1906 and 1939):


----------



## bharbeke

*Bach: Triple Concerto BWV 1044* (Perahia, Sillitto, Martin)

This version sounds very nice, opting for modern piano over harpsichord.

*Bach: English Suite No. 5 BWV 810* (Perahia)

I liked hearing this version.


----------



## Guest

Excellent playing and sound.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I need something to keep me awake for a boring proofreading session, so I tried Boulez's Le Marteau sans maitre. Nope. Takemitsu's Asterism. Nope. De Leeuw playing Satie; ah, the mot juste.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Estrellita - Joe Venuti (What a beautiful melody beautifully performed).*





===================================
*Same artist and work different performance of *
*Estrellita Joe Venuti*
Vintage Jazz Nº22 - EPs Collectors "Melodías Inolvidables"
℗ 2009 Vintage Music
Released on: 1958-02-06


----------



## Johnmusic

*Beautiful music played by members of a very talented family.*
*The Romeros Concierto Andaluz *


----------



## Eramire156

MusicSybarite said:


> I'm crazy about this piece. I love the folksy-dark Shostakovich here.


This is a good recording but the one to get is the Kondrashin, which I have on LP. The CSO did it at Ravinia about 10 years ago, coupled with Orff's Carmina Burana it was a great evening.

Listening now, more DSCH:

*Symphony no. 13 "Babi Yar "*









*Artur Eizen

Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra 
Kiril Kondrashin*


----------



## bharbeke

*Bach: English Suites 3 and 6* (Murray Perahia)

Both of these sounded great to my ears, especially the Courante and Gavotte I in No. 6.

*Bach: Goldberg Variations* (Murray Perahia)

This is the best one I've heard. Some of the variations are still more nondescript than engaging, but I had very positive reactions to variations 5, 11, 14, 16, 17, 20, 23, 24, and 26.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Martinu, Symphony No. 3*

This is a thoroughly enjoyable set. I like his orchestral effects and use of the piano for color and not just as a percussion instrument.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Gustav Mahler* - Symphony No. 5, performed by the London Philharmonic Orchestra and Klaus Tennstedt.


----------



## Flavius

Sheppard: Media vita & other liturgical works. stile antico (hm)


----------



## cougarjuno

Kancheli symphonies 1, 4 and 5 with DePriest conducting Helsinki Phil (Ondine)


----------



## Johnmusic

*Julian Bliss plays Louis Spohr's Clarinet Concerto No 2*

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Kenneth Silito, conductor﻿


----------



## LezLee

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Wainwright*, Rufus: Prima Donna
> 
> Janis Kelly (Régine Saint Laurent), Kathryn Guthrie (Marie), Richard Morrison (Phillipe), Antonio Figueroa (André Le Tourner)
> 
> BBC Symphony Orchestra, Jayce Ogren


Pugg:
What did you think of this?
I went to see the first performance in Manchester and as a big Rufus fan was really looking forward to it. What a disappointment! The music was meandering and completely unmemorable and the lyrics were banal to say the least. Sung in French with surtitles such as "Would you like a coffee?" Hard to believe someone who can write great tunes and has a way with words could come up with something that awful. Quite a few people left at the interval.
However the singing was excellent, I hadn't heard of Janis Kelly before but she was marvellous, as was Rebecca Bottone. Very well staged also.


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 19* (Emil Gilels)

Gilels plays this sonata extremely well, and I highly recommend it.

Tomorrow, I will start on a new listening project, trying new pieces and new composers through the end of the year.


----------



## Johnmusic

*What a wonderful performance.*

*Voilà quelle fut l'histoire (Finale)
Plácido Domingo, Huguette Tourangeau, Thomas Stewart, Joan Sutherland; 1973*
Les contes d'Hoffmann -- Jacques Offenbach (1881) --Richard Bonynge, MET
*



*


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

As well as ---



















Now ---
Mozart: Piano Concerto No.22 in E Flat, KV 482

Jeffrey Tate leading the English Chamber Orchestra -- Mitsuko Uchida, piano


----------



## Joe B

*Tonight,..........................Copeland.*

(no time to post selections now)


----------



## Flavius

Jones; Ludford; Hunt: Missa Spes nostra; Ave cujus conceptio; Stabat mater. Blue Heron/ Metcalfe

Music from the Peterhouse Partbooks, Vol.4.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Seems at though the Lute music was well received ERGO some more.*

*[ Lute - "Greensleeves" ]*





*Lute Music from the Moscow Weiss Manuscript (Bernhard Hofstötter, baroque lute) *


----------



## KirbyH

This isn't so much current listening as it is ongoing listening. I have spoken highly of John Mackey's music on multiple occasions, and for good reason: it's fantastic stuff. Mackey writes attractive, exciting, well-thought music, and is very likely one of the most popular recordings in the world right now. Right along with Alfred Reed, I would rank him as one of the best band composers of the last fifty years. This compendium brings together a great deal of his better known works, and with it is included the second professional recording of his epic, three movement symphony Wine-Dark Sea. Yes, symphony. Calling it a "symphony for band" is inane, to yours truly anyway. That being said, I give the edge to this recording of this work over the 2015 release from Jerry Junkin and the University of Texas Wind Ensembles, just because the North Texas Wind Symphony has this huge, meaty sound that I found to be slightly lacking from the Junkin recording. That's not to dismiss the other works on these two discs, by any means. Red Line Tango, The Frozen Cathedral (which is a tone poem worthy of standing alongside Don Juan, Danse Macabre, and so on) and Undertow are all absurdly well done here. This is music that is not only fun to play but immensely rewarding to listen to as well.

If you don't normally listen to band music in your regular rotation, start here. Absolutely start with Wine-Dark Sea, as it's opening echoes Mahler almost insanely well. Or take it bit by bit, and work your way up, because either way it's going to be an absolute thrill ride. Oh and GIA's engineering job is top notch, so if you have a quality sound system, seize full advantage of it. You won't be in the least bit disappointed.


----------



## WVdave

Tchaikovsky
Gary Graffman, Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra ‎- Piano Concertos Nos. 2 And 3
Label: Columbia Masterworks ‎- MS 6755, Vinyl, LP, Album, Stereo, US, 1965.


----------



## Joe B

*Just hit 2nd gear.........................Gershwin*


----------



## Joe B

*End of day. Cruising with individual tracks of Essenvalds, Gjelio, Todd, Mealor.*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Piano Sonatas Nos. 48, 50 & 51


----------



## Pugg

LezLee said:


> Pugg:
> What did you think of this?
> I went to see the first performance in Manchester and as a big Rufus fan was really looking forward to it. What a disappointment! The music was meandering and completely unmemorable and the lyrics were banal to say the least. Sung in French with surtitles such as "Would you like a coffee?" Hard to believe someone who can write great tunes and has a way with words could come up with something that awful. Quite a few people left at the interval.
> However the singing was excellent, I hadn't heard of Janis Kelly before but she was marvellous, as was Rebecca Bottone. Very well staged also.


I put your words in red, for my thoughts

Horrible, gone already.


----------



## Pugg

Stamitz- Wind Symphonies

Consortium Classicum


----------



## senza sordino

Part twelve of my English music listening project. All of these albums are from Spotify, and new music for me.

Moeran Cello Concerto, Serenade, Lonely Waters, Whythorne's Shadow. Pretty good music.









Tippett Three Piano Sonatas. I don't normally listen to piano Sonatas. And I won't listen to this again, I didn't really like this.









Rubbra Symphonies 4, 5 and 7. This music is fine, but nothing outstanding I thought. 









Rubbra String Quartet no 2, Piano Trio, Amoretti 









Bliss Colour Symphony and Adam Zero. This was my favourite of the five, I really enjoyed this


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler* - Symphony 3
Doris Soffel/ Eliahu Inbal (Conductor),


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ And how is it? I have heard that guy Inbal conduct Mahler's 8th here in Hamburg back in April.


----------



## Pugg

SiegendesLicht said:


> ^ And how is it? I have heard that guy Inbal conduct Mahler's 8th here in Hamburg back in April.


It's a good set, but......it's like a zero star restaurant , it all "taste" the same in his conducting.
Safe ......but never very exiting.


----------



## Pugg

_Great Opera scenes: Renée Fleming. _


----------



## gustavdimitri

Mahler 3! Conducting the RCO is Bernard Haitink during the Christmas Matinee of 1983!






Enjoy listening


----------



## SiegendesLicht

gustavdimitri said:


> Mahler 3! Conducting the RCO is Bernard Haitink during the Christmas Matinee of 1983!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy listening


That's great! This world needs more Mahler


----------



## gustavdimitri

I fully agree with you


----------



## Pugg

*Vivaldi*: Juditha Triumphans, RV644

Birgit Finnilä, Ingeborg Springer, Julia Hamari, Elly Ameling, Annelies Burmeister

Rundfunks-Solistenvereinigung Berlin, Vittorio Negri


----------



## elgar's ghost

Seventh and final part of Arnold Schoenberg this morning - vocal and choral works III.

_Moses und Aron_ - opera in three acts WoO [Libretto: Arnold Schoenberg after _The Book of Exodus_] (1930-32 inc.):










_Ode to Napoleon Buonaparte_ for voice, piano and string quartet op.41 [Text: George (Lord) Byron] (1942):










_Kol Nidre_ for narrator, mixed chorus and orchestra op.39 [Text: Arnold Schoenberg after Judaic sources](1938):
_A Survivor from Warsaw_ for narrator, mixed chorus and orchestra op.46 [Text: Arnold Schoenberg] (1947):
_Drei Volkslieder (Three Folksongs)_ for mixed chorus op.49 [Texts: anon.] (1948):
_Dreimal tausend Jahre (Three Times a Thousand Years)_ for mixed chorus op.50a [Text: Dagobert D. Runes] (1949):
_Psalm 130_ for mixed chorus op.50b [Text: Biblical Hebrew] (1950):
_Modern Psalm no.1_ for speaker, mixed chorus and orchestra op.50c [Text: Arnold Schoenberg] (1950 inc.):


----------



## Eramire156

gustavdimitri said:


> Mahler 3! Conducting the RCO is Bernard Haitink during the Christmas Matinee of 1983!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy listening


I recently purchased on CD Haitink's Christmas concerts of Mahler, which has long been on my want list, great stuff.


----------



## eljr

Víkingur Ólafsson
Philip Glass: Piano Works

Release Date January 27, 2017
Duration01:19:31
Genre
Avant-Garde
Classical
Styles
Keyboard
Minimalism
Modern Composition
Recording DateOctober 24, 2016 & October 25, 2016
Recording Location
Concert Hall, Reykjavik, Iceland


----------



## Guest

Edward Elgar

Symphony No. 1
Introduction and Allegro

Philharmonia Orchestra Sir John Barbirolli
Sinfonia of London 
with the Allegri String Quartet


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn:* Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Symphony No. 13 in D Major
Steven Isserlis (cello)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Roger Norrington


----------



## Pugg

​*Spohr*: Violin concertos 
Ulf Hoelscher.


----------



## Guest

Sibelius Violin concerto

Penderecki Metamorphosen ( Violin Concerto No.2)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Octet in F major, D803

Gidon Kremer (violin), Isabelle van Keulen (violin), Tabea Zimmermann (viola), David Geringas (cello), Alois Posch (double bass), Eduard Brunner (clarinet), Radovan Vlatkovic (horn), Klaus Thunemann (bassoon)


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Haydn:* Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2
> 
> Symphony No. 13 in D Major
> Steven Isserlis (cello)
> 
> Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Roger Norrington


Love this one! Have you heard the latest one that he recorded?


----------



## Nocture In Blue

How I love Oskar Frieds interpretation of the second! So emotional and powerful. A little too fast in places, but still... I don't even care about the bad sound.


----------



## Eramire156

*Symphony no.7 "Leningrad"*
*Dimitri Shostakovich *









*Concertgebouworkest
Rafael Kubelik*

9 February 1950


----------



## elgar's ghost

Going to indulge in a Leonard Bernstein mini-marathon over the next couple of days. I will eschew the vocal stage works this time around and instead focus on other categories of his output which include a number of less-celebrated creations ranging from the easily accessible and light-hearted to the more serious and academic, but whatever the specific gravity I get enjoyment out of them all.

Piano Trio (1937):










Symphony no.1 (_Jeremiah_) for mezzo-soprano and orchestra [Text: _Book of Lamentations_] (1942):
Symphony no.2 (_The Age of Anxiety_) for piano and orchestra (1948-49 - rev. 1965):










_Fancy Free_ - ballet in seven parts (1944):










_Facsimile_ - 'choreographic essay' for orchestra (1946):










_Prelude, Fugue and Riffs_ for solo clarinet and jazz ensemble (1949):


----------



## Vasks

*Frohlich - Passion Music Overture (Tschupp/Jecklin)
Schubert - Andantino Varie from "Divertissement", D.823, No. 2 (Gulda & Hinterhuber/Naxos)
R. Schumann - String Quartet #2 (Cherubini/EMI)
Mendelssohn - String Symphony #3 (Pople/Hyperion)*


----------



## Pugg

​
_Siegfried Wagner_: Violin Concerto & Flute Concertino

Ulf Hoelscher (violin), Andrea Lieberknecht (flute), Dietrich Henschel (baritone)

Rheinland-Pfalz State Philharmonic Orchestra, Werner Andreas Albert


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> Love this one! Have you heard the latest one that he recorded?


Which cd do you mean Judith?


----------



## Guest

Schumann Symphony 2 & 3


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> Which cd do you mean Judith?


The two Haydn concertos with CPE Bach
Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Orchestra Bremen

Lovely recording. Released last September.


----------



## Haydn man

Symphony No1 for this afternoon
Only really started to appreciate Barber over the past 12 months and this is one of the recordings that helped me to do so


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mercadante*: Maria Stuarda, regina di Scozia (highlights)

Judith Howarth, Manuela Custer, Jennifer Larmore, Colin Lee & Pauls Putnin

Geoffrey Mitchell Choir & Philharmonia Orchestra, Antonello Allemandi


----------



## Guest

The Mirror of Narcissus


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

I've been an avid follower of Bruce Adolphe's _Inside Chamber Music_ talks for some time now and, thanks to his illuminating lectures, I'm exploring works which have previously been unknown to me... or, at least, unlistened-to. My latest "crush" is for Elgar's Piano Quintet, so I'm currently listening to this excellent recording by John Bingham and the Medici Quartet:









It's a pity I didn't discover this work earlier, but better late than never. Many thanks to Mr Adolphe and the fine musicians of Lincoln Center.


----------



## Guest

Schubert Sonata in C minor D,958 & Sonata in A D,959

The Sonata D,959 has in my opinion one of the most saddest movements in music ,the andantino
12 German dances D,790 ( Ländler)


----------



## deprofundis

*I was listenning to some organ work of J.S Bach i try to be more open mind of early baroque, Than i might listen to the fabuleous the wonderfull cd of Jacques Arcadelt on Cpo Estotes in bello, what a great cd , and i aknowledge renaissance is my confort zone for classical music but im open mind to modernist , Sutcch as Cresta, the cd ''tribute'' splitt Cresta\Gesuualdo was wonderfull as well.i did lisen to this earlier on this morning.*

Thank for reading :tiphat:

p.s See Deprofondis is not narrowminded , he climb the era of classical in logical order and submit to modern work, modern school of classical , Spectralism movement is awesome Tristan Murail les nuages de Magellan is sublime i.e


----------



## Nocture In Blue

This work has always fascinated me.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Richard Wagner* - Tristan und Isolde.









Margaret Price,‎ René Kollo,‎ Brigitte Fassbaender,‎ Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau,‎ Kurt Moll,‎ Carlos Kleiber,‎ Staatskapelle Dresden.

I have not listened to this opera for so long (probably since before moving to Germany), and it is such a joy to hear it again.


----------



## Guest

Superb on all accounts.


----------



## bharbeke

From the TC Top Pieces by Bach nominations:

*Bach: Cantata 78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"* (Jeffrey Thomas, American Bach Soloists)

I thought this cantata was just okay, but I did like the middle aria "Das Blut, so meine Schuld durchstreicht." The flute and voice work in that was beautiful.


----------



## bharbeke

*Domenico Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G K 13* (Ivo Pogorelich)

This is a better than average keyboard sonata. This is only the 19th of the 555 I have heard, so there's plenty more to explore here.


----------



## Guest

At 38 minutes, this must be the slowest Op.111 ever recorded. Parts of it work, others seem overly protracted.


----------



## bharbeke

*Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-Ariosa: Partita No. 1* (Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra)

This is my first time listening to Biber and the only recommendation I have seen for him. Does he have something better? It's okay in the sense that it wasn't actively assaulting my ears, but it is at the level of extremely boring background music. I'll take Justin over Heinrich as it currently stands.


----------



## deprofundis

_Anecdote i just seen Trainspoting 2, the netherland gurl is so pretty, dutch has fines looking womens, may i dare says hot brunette hmm hmm.. enought said on whit thee music , shawll we.
_
Im listening* Louis Couperin* offering on naxos executed by thee harpsicord of* Glen Wilson*, personally i love Glen Wilson mastery on harpsicord just simply wonderfull, i have several of your recordings, oh great Sir Wilson, you honor these composer trought your skills, 
Now who care if im broke i will work something out...(remenber in the bible when Jesus multiple fishs and breads) and aknowledge money come money goes money come again it'S a cycle, or a way to see thing in perspective, im too passionated about music therefore and foremost so for now deprofundis in the red things could change..i beleive in him (jesus) i beleived in myself , i beleive in some cartesian Science of course.

Have a nice day and harpsicord or organ works of renaissance is orgasmic, im blown away ,i would like to thanks the reader, to be followed in the next episode..


----------



## bharbeke

*Handel: Keyboard Suite No. 1 in A HWV 426* (Andrei Gavrilov)

I like the composition and performance, but there was quite a bit of extraneous noise on the recording. Does anyone have a recommendation for a recording with cleaner sound on the piano?


----------



## Guest

No.3 and 4 from this new release. Very powerful playing, matched by closely mic'd sound. I think my prolonged exposure to vinyl is making digital audio harder to enjoy.


----------



## bharbeke

*Frederick Delius: Dance Rhapsody No. 2* (Beecham, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra)

This was Manxfeeder's recommendation. I was a little distracted by the announcement of more Rian Johnson Star Wars movies while it was playing, but I did enjoy the music.


----------



## Malx

Symphonies 1 - 4 from:


----------



## bharbeke

*Albinoni: Violin Concerto No. 1 in B-Flat, Op. 9* (Jose Antonio Lopez de Arjona, Orquesta Lirica Bellaterra)

This was a great listen, and it had no harpsichord.


----------



## Malx

Joonas Kokkonen:
Inauguratio & Symphony No2


----------



## Flavius

Plainsong: Life of the Virgin Mary. Niederaltaicher Scholaren/ Ruhland (Sony)


----------



## Johnmusic

Exciting Classical Music ala Jazz

*Joe Venuti, Bobby Maxwell & Jimmy Briggs - Skeleton at Midnight (Danse Macabre) (Saint-Saens)

Joe Venuti's Red-Hot Violin
Bobby Maxwell's Swing Harp
Jimmy Brigg's Soaring Flute*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=age0aNGQlso
This original 45 was released by Tempo on red vinyl.

Scene from Wladyslaw Starewicz's The Mascot.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Max Bruch (1838-1920), Deutschland
- Scottish Fantasy*

I. Introduction: Grave - Adagio cantabile [8.27]
II. Scherzo: Allegro [6.17]
III. Andante sostenuto [7.00]
IV. Finale: Allegro guerriero [9.19]

Nicola Benedetti, violin BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra Rory Macdonald
*



*


----------



## Joe B




----------



## KJ von NNJ

Schumann - Das Paradies und die Peri. Chor des Stadtischen Musikvereins zu Dusseldorf, Dusseldorf Symphoniker conducted by Henryk Czyz. An EMI classics double forte, originally recorded in 1974. One of the greatest alas, least known works by Robert Schumann. A crown jewel. Soloists are Edda Moser, Brigitte Fassbaender and Nicolai Gedda.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Mozart: Piano Sonatas, Vol. One (1-10) performed by Lili Kraus. Columbia Odyssey 3 lps.


----------



## Marinera

bharbeke said:


> *Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-Ariosa: Partita No. 1* (Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra)
> 
> This is my first time listening to Biber and the only recommendation I have seen for him. Does he have something better? It's okay in the sense that it wasn't actively assaulting my ears, but it is at the level of extremely boring background music. I'll take Justin over Heinrich as it currently stands.


Biber Recommendations:

























Rosary Sonatas. There are many recordings to choose from I'd recommend either of these violinists - Podger, Manze and Kaakinen-Pilch. If you like violin not closely mic'd a little distant try Lina Tur Bonet or John Holloway.

Or idiosyncratic Biber performance- plus you get Telemann - Tales Of Sound And Fury - Biber; Telemann: Mad Songs - Camerata Nordica; Karin Dahlberg; Terje Tønnesen - [Bis: BIS2256]


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Brahms: String Quintet No.1 in F major, op.88 performed by the Raphael Ensemble on Helios cd.


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Right now, The Pasquinade Symphonique #1 by John Herbert Foulds. I am becoming very interested in this composers music. It's very unique in that he was largely self taught. This piece is moving along in a magnificent way. I always liked the Dynamic Triptych, so why not investigate further!


----------



## Weston

Malx said:


> Weston - although significantly different from Saariaho I would urge you to try this boxed set, again from Ondine.
> 
> If you use Spotify you can sample - perhaps the most accessible piece to try is "Feria". Lindberg is at times to use your descriptor "noisy" but in my view not excessively so.
> 
> I am currently listening to The Concerto for Orchestra.
> 
> View attachment 99057


I've got a couple of albums of Lindberg music. A lot of it seems frenetic in a chase scene kind of way, but very good indeed when I'm in that mood. Yes, not too noisy. I'll try to check out "Feria," when I have more time Sunday.


----------



## Weston

Pugg said:


> _Great Opera scenes: Renée Fleming. _


She is coming to Nashville soon, but -- I could buy an awful lot of albums for the ticket price.


----------



## Flavius

Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas; Audivi vocem de coelo. The Sixteen/ Christophers (helios)


----------



## Weston

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> I've been an avid follower of Bruce Adolphe's _Inside Chamber Music_ talks for some time now and, thanks to his illuminating lectures, I'm exploring works which have previously been unknown to me... or, at least, unlistened-to. My latest "crush" is for Elgar's Piano Quintet, so I'm currently listening to this excellent recording by John Bingham and the Medici Quartet:
> 
> View attachment 99083
> 
> 
> It's a pity I didn't discover this work earlier, but better late than never. Many thanks to Mr Adolphe and the fine musicians of Lincoln Center.


Bruce Adolphe's "Piano Puzzler" series is kind of fun if he's still doing it. I'll have to look for these chamber music talks.


----------



## Guest

Sonatas No.12, 13, and 14.


----------



## Weston

*One major work tonight.*

I only have time for one work tonight, but it's a doozy.

*Dukas: Grande sonate en mi bémol mineur *
Anne Pellerin, piano










If I described this piece as an hour of arpeggios I wouldn't be too far off, but you might think it boring. Far from it! It's mysterious, brooding, turbulent and forbidding. It's as if someone reinterpreted the opening of Beethoven's "Moonlight" sonata as a silent movie soundtrack for the Apocalypse. There are also echoes of Rachmaninoff's famous Prelude in C# minor and I wonder if it was subconsciously "borrowed." The sonata does lighten up -- a little -- toward the finale.

On a side note, this performer must have fingers of carbon steel! [Edit: Oh - and I enjoyed the piece a lot.]


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---

Joseph Martin Kraus (1756-17920: Sinfonia in C Sharp Minor, KB 140

Petter Sundkvist conducting the Swedish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Johnmusic

*More lute.*

David Miller performs Weiss prelude in Dm on the Baroque lute 





Darko Karajic (Lute) - S.V.Weiss - Prelude, Sarabande, Gigue


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms *- Piano Quintet & String Quartet No. 1

Akiko Yamamoto (piano)

Quatuor Ebène


----------



## Pugg

Weston said:


> She is coming to Nashville soon, but -- I could buy an awful lot of albums for the ticket price.


But you are missing big time.


----------



## Pugg

*Catoire* - Works for Violin & Piano

Laurent Albrecht Breuninger (violin) & Anna Zassimova (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler* - Symphony 8

Klaus Tennstedt .


----------



## MattB

Songs and Dances from Spain

Mischa Maisky & Lily Maisky


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's last piano sonata, Igor Levit. Will it ever grow old?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Albinoni: Adagio & Pachelbel: Canon *- Vinyl Edition

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Albinoni: Adagio for Strings and Organ in G minor
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice (Orphée et Euridice): Dance of the Blessed Spirits
Mozart: Serenade No. 6 in D major, K239 'Serenata Notturna'
Pachelbel: Canon & Gigue
Vivaldi: Flute Concerto, Op. 10 No. 2 in G minor, RV 439 'La notte'


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Weston said:


> She [Renee Fleming] is coming to Nashville soon, but -- I could buy an awful lot of albums for the ticket price.


The two things are not comparable. Besides, how many CDs do you own already and how many more do you need? Just go and buy that ticket  You will not regret it, I am sure.


----------



## gustavdimitri

*Boris Tishchenko - Violin Concerto No. 2 (Violin Symphony) Op.84 (1982)*

Sardonic music, I love it! 















Enjoy listening


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gluck*- Orfeo ed Euridice

Gundula Janowitz, Edda Moser, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau

Münchener Bach-Chor, Münchener Bach-Orchester, Karl Richter.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mahler* - Symphony 8
> 
> Klaus Tennstedt .


_Alles Vergängliche
ist nur ein Gleichnis;
das Unzulängliche,
Hier wird's Ereignis..._

I really love the way the pipe organ joins in on those words. So much power!


----------



## gustavdimitri

Nice!  Ever listened or heared this one? :


----------



## Guest

Edward Elgar

Symphony No.2
Elegy
Sospiri

Sir John Barbirolli
Hallé Orchestre
New Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*; Piano concertos 20 &21 
Murray Perahia


----------



## Pugg

gustavdimitri said:


> Nice!  Ever listened or heared this one? :


Only bits and pieces, never got round to it all, alas .


----------



## Nocture In Blue




----------



## juliante

Been really enjoying 'Suite from King Arthur' by Britten, arr. by Paul Hindmarsh this week. It feels like listening to a miniature Maher Symphony to me (no rationale to offer re this...). Really enjoyable short piece of music.


----------



## Pugg

*Debussy*: Works for orchestra

Brigitte Balleys (narrator), Maria Ewing (soprano), Peter Lloyd (flute)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Claudio Abbado

Debussy: Images for orchestra: II. Ibéria
Debussy: La Damoiselle élue
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faun


----------



## elgar's ghost

Leonard Bernstein part two this morning/early afternoon.

_Serenade: After Plato's Symposium_ for solo violin, strings, harp and percussion (1954):










_Symphonic Suite_ from the music to the film _On the Waterfront_ (1955):
_Candide_ - overture from the opera (1956):
_Symphonic Dances_ from the musical _West Side Story_ (1961):










Symphony No. 3 _(Kaddish)_ for soprano solo, speaker, mixed chorus, boys' choir and orchestra [Text: Leonard Bernstein and Judaic prayer] (1963 - rev. 1977)
_Chichester Psalms_ for mixed choir, soloist and orchestra [Text: Leonard Bernstein after _The Book of Psalms_] (1965):








***

(*** - unable to expand image)

_Dybbuk_ - suites no.1 and no.2 for tenor, bass-baritone and orchestra from the ballet based on a play by Shlomo Ansky [Texts: Hebrew biblical sources] (1974):


----------



## Pugg

Offenbach: Overtures

Orchestre National de Lille, Darrell Ang


----------



## Guest

Hartmann


----------



## Pugg

Ernst Wilhelm *Wolf*: String Quartets

Pleyel Quartett Köln


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Vasks

*Goldmark - Overture: Im Fruhling (Korodi/Hungaraton)
Brahms - Variations on a Theme by Handel (Schmitt-Leonardy/Brilliant)
Schreker - Nachtstuck (Rickenbacher/Koch)*


----------



## pmsummer

VENI, VENI, EMMANUEL *
"...AS OTHERS SEE US..." **
*James MacMillan*
Evelyn Glennie - solo percussion
Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Jukka-Pekka Saraste - conductor*
James MacMillan - conductor**
_
Catalyst_


----------



## Guest

A lovely disc,Pastime with good company


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner*: Der Fliegende Holländer

Norman Bailey (Der Holländer), Janis Martin (Senta), René Kollo (Erik), Martti Talvela (Daland), Isola Jones (Mary), Werner Krenn (Steuermann)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn: String Quartet No. 1 "La Chasse"* (Dekany String Quartet)

Haydn started strong with his first-numbered string quartet. This one really captured me around the second movement, so give it time or start later in the quartet if the first movement isn't doing it for you.

*Mozart: Symphony "No. 54" in B-Flat Anh 216;74g/Anh C11.03* (Paul Kantschieder, Capella Istropolitana)

This is a highly enjoyable performance, and it marks the last of Mozart's full symphonies that I have not heard (plenty of fragments and single movements in the years ahead).


----------



## bharbeke

*Verdi: Jersalem* (Gianandrea Gavazzeni, RAI Orchestra)

It's a little too Baroque for my taste, but it's decent music. The part I would revisit is "Non, votre rage, indigne outrage."

*CPE Bach: String Symphony in B-Flat Wq 182/2* (Akademie fur Alte Musik Berlin)

This is my classical Muzak, unremarkable in almost every way.

*Luigi Boccherini: String Quintet in C Op. 25 No. 4 G298* (Fabio Biondi, Europa Galante)

I like this a lot, particularly the first Allegro movement.


----------



## Flavius

Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 34, 26, 27 & 39. English Chamber Orch., Acad. St Martin-in-the-Fields, ditto & Eng. Chamber Orch./ Tate, Marriner, ditto & Barenboim (EMI)

For me, British conductors seem to catch the Mozart lilt better than the European.


----------



## Weston

SiegendesLicht said:


> The two things are not comparable. Besides, how many CDs do you own already and how many more do you need? Just go and buy that ticket  You will not regret it, I am sure.


Actually Renee Fleming is free to see November 29 at the University where I am employed. 

http://www.ozartsnashville.org/renee-fleming-presents-music-and-the-mind/

Holy guacamole!


----------



## Malx

A recent arrival featuring James Levine recorded live with the Munich PO. 
The disc includes what is my first exposure to Harbison's music - if this 3rd Symphony is anything to go by, further investigation is required.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Weston said:


> Actually Renee Fleming is free to see November 29 at the University where I am employed.
> 
> http://www.ozartsnashville.org/renee-fleming-presents-music-and-the-mind/
> 
> Holy guacamole!


See, there is your chance also! I myself would attend this lecture if I could. Just what is it about certain sound wave patterns that make humans experience such intense pleasure?... I would gladly receive more enlightenment on this matter.


----------



## Flavius

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 24, 25, 16, 26 & 27. Uchida, English Chamber Orch./ Tate (Philips)


----------



## Guest

ARTURO BENEDETTI MICHELANGELI

Bach-Busoni/Brahms/Schumann


----------



## Guest

Part of my birthday haul today! (5 more, all Speakers Corner remasters, are on backorder.) I started with "Chopin's Last Waltz." It's one of the most realistic piano recordings I have heard. Excellent playing, too.


----------



## Johnmusic

From the Opera Youtube site let me share these with you.

*The vocal gods did their homework with this cast and music. ENJOY WITH ME !!!!!*

Die Meistersinger Quintet : Schumann, Melchior, Schorr, Parr, Williams, conducted by Barbirolli, LSO (1931) 





***************************************

*Also in English with an unusual cast here is another heavenly performance of the Quintet with Joan and Vickers

Wagner - The Mastersingers of Nuremburg - Act III -- Quintet 5 May 1957*

Joan Sutherland - Jon Vickers - James Pease - Noreen Berry - John Lanigan
Orchestra and Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden
Conductor: Rafael Kubelik
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OM3NVI3GnTE


----------



## Johnmusic

*Ottorino Respighi : Vetrate di chiesa, Quattro impressioni per orchestra P. 150 (1926) 
(So beautiful)
La fuga in Egitto - S. Michele Arcangelo - Il mattutino di S. Chiara - S. Gregorio Magno.*

Performed by the Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by Geoffrey Simon.
The first three movements were originally composed for solo piano as Tre preludi sopra melodie gregoriane P. 131 (1920).
*




*


----------



## Eramire156

*Felix Mendelssohn 
Octet in E flat major, Opus 20









The Vienna Octet*

From the Decca Sound Mono box


----------



## laurie

Johnmusic said:


> *Estrellita - Joe Venuti (What a beautiful melody beautifully performed).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ===================================
> *Same artist and work different performance of *
> *Estrellita Joe Venuti*
> Vintage Jazz Nº22 - EPs Collectors "Melodías Inolvidables"
> ℗ 2009 Vintage Music
> Released on: 1958-02-06


I'd never heard of Joe Venuti, & I'm so glad I listened to this ~ these performances, & their wonderful vintage sound, just make me_* happy*_! Thanks for posting it; I'll be checking out more of Mr. Venuti, for sure.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Shura Cherkassky plays Brahms Paganini Variations Op. 35 Book II 




*
Shura Cherkassky (Russian: Александр (Шура) Исаакович Черкасский; 7 October 1909 - 27 December 1995) was an American[1] classical pianist known for his performances of the romantic repertoire. His playing was characterized by a virtuoso technique and singing piano tone.[2] For much of his later life, Cherkassky resided in London.


----------



## Johnmusic

laurie 

So glad you liked the Joe Venuti material. He is well represented on YouTube from his earliest to latest recording. Try Summertime of which there are several versions. He was my great uncle.

Regards-John


----------



## Johnmusic

*Friends - wonderful classical jazz by JV. It has a middle European Classical Music style.
Rare recording of the late Joe Venuti playing his own composition "Venutiana". Must have been recorded around 1976/77. Transfered from Vinyl (Jump Records) and restored using Cool Edit Pro.*

Joe Venuti, violin
The Holiday Mood Orchestra


----------



## Eramire156

Keyboard works transcribed for viols

*J.S. Bach*
*Alio modo









Fretwork*

Perfect for a cold Friday afternoon, with snow dusting the streets.


----------



## senza sordino

Part thirteen of my month long English music listening project.

Tippett A Child of Our Time, cd from the library. I like this piece of music, though as you know I am not the biggest fan of vocal music. 









Holst Suites nos 1&2 for band, RVW English Folk Song Suite, and Holst Hammersmith. One of my CDs. This band music sounds quintessentially English.









Gilbert and Sullivan Best of. From Spotify. Some of the songs are okay, but I found this a bit tedious so I got up and did some housework while the music played.









Holst Walt Whitman Overture, Cotswold Symphony, A Winter Idyll, Japanese Suite, Indra Symphonic Poem. My terrific CD, I bought this a few years ago. I play it often.









Tippett All five String Quartets. From Spotify. This is good, especially the last two Quartets.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Shura Cherkassky plays Brahms Paganini Variations Op. 35 Book II (RECORDED IN 1953)*


----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn: Mass No. 14 "Harmoniemesse" or "Wind-band Mass"* (Janos Ferencsik, Slovak Philharmonic Chorus and Orchestra)

With this and the Nelson Mass, Haydn is 2 for 2 so far with me on his Masses. The Harmoniemesse is well-sung and very uplifting.


----------



## Guest

A thrilling performance and great sound from the Analog Productions remastering.


----------



## laurie

Johnmusic said:


> laurie
> 
> So glad you liked the Joe Venuti material. He is well represented on YouTube from his earliest to latest recording. Try Summertime of which there are several versions. *He was my great uncle.*
> 
> Regards-John


Really?  That's awesome; were you able to know him, & hear him play? 
I listened to _Summertime_, (& several other things on YouTube already!) it's fantastic! 
Are many of his recordings available on CD?


----------



## Flavius

Haydn: Missa Cellensis. Eser-Streit, Buter, Genz, Hamberger, orpheus chor münchen, Neue Hofkapelle München/ Guglhor (Profil)


----------



## bharbeke

Flavius said:


> Haydn: Missa Cellensis. Eser-Streit, Buter, Genz, Hamberger, orpheus chor münchen, Neue Hofkapelle München/ Guglhor (Profil)


Is this No. 3 or 8, and would you recommend it?


----------



## Marinera

laurie said:


> Really?  That's awesome; were you able to know him, & hear him play?
> I listened to _Summertime_, (& several other things on YouTube already!) it's fantastic!
> Are many of his recordings available on CD?


I'm looking for his CDs too - there are several - but so far couldn't find Venutiana anywhere on cd.


----------



## Flavius

Haydn: Missa Cellensis. Eser-Streit, Buter, Genz, Hamberger, orpheus chor münchen, Neue Hofkapelle München/ Guglhor (Profil)


----------



## Flavius

bharbeke said:


> Is this No. 3 or 8, and would you recommend it?


In honorem Beatissimae Virginis Mariae "Erste Mariazeller Messe" HOB XXII:5. Mass No. 5 in C. And yes, I would recommend it


----------



## Malx

Inspired by Flavius's post 2 above.

Haydn, Missa Cellenis (No2) Hob.XXII:8 - Susan Gritton, Louise Winter, Mark Padmore, Stephen Varcoe, Collegium Musicum 90, Richard Hickox.


----------



## Johnmusic

*What beautiful music and singing.*

VOCE Dvorak Rusalka-'Song to the Moon'.wmv 
The freshness & grace of Dorothy Maynor's warm voice shines like the subject of Dvorak's beautiful aria on a clear night.





==================================

*There is much glorious music in "Rusalka". In 1988 I saw a complete performance in Philadelphia with Ashley Putnam. It happened to be the opera's first performance in Philadelphia. I loved the music and very good cast. ENJOY.

Soprano Christina Vasileva singing the final duet of Antonín Dvorák's opera Rusalka; recorded in February 2011




*


----------



## deprofundis

Oh.. dear folks of talk classical, i said i was broke i work something whit a friend, work for him, and purchased these two released order by my classical guys seller ex bishop, im sutch a fool and can resist a good album or repertory here are what im listening right now a fabuleous album a cd called: *Rosa das Rosas* on *III millennio* .A suberbe album so far, im impressed by this label .

It featured among many things montpellier codex , bamberg codex engelberg codex and artist of this time ars antiqua bordering ars vetus, neato hey?

My second purchased is a naxos* Elizabethan Songs and consort music*, whit great name: Mundy ,Parson, Byrd, Tallis, Tavener, Christopher Tye an many more...

So you guys what do you think, nice purchased hmmm, if i were i fisherman i would says i caught a big one while fishing whit the first one , i took chances never heard it just buy it, except thee naxos since i had a cd called Elyzabethan songs by naxos and thought it were the same thing , i was wrong, to my pleasure. Now im still broke but less, and i work something out hmm, boy use your head :lol:

:tiphat:


----------



## Johnmusic

laurie, 

Venuti is well represented on CD if they still exist in that form. I actually played guitar with him Schubert's Ave Maria I think not the Bach. He carried me very well as I was about 14-15 at the time.

Regards-John


----------



## Flavius

Haydn: Six late piano sonatas (Hob. XVI: 42, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52 & 49. Gould (Sony)


----------



## KenOC

Giovanni Sgambati, Symphony No. 1. A good find, well worth hearing. Interesting fact: Sgambati conducted the first-ever performance of the Eroica in Italy - in 1867, more than 60 years after it was written!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms Requiem*

My personal favorite recording of this is Gardiner's, but Guilini's has been described as devotional, which is a good description. I'm also a fan of Barbara Bonney, and her rendition of the fifth movement gets to me on a visceral level.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Orchestral Suite No. 1*

I've been ignoring this too long.


----------



## Joe B

*Program: *Adagio for Strings, Overture to 'The School of Scandal', First Essay for Orchestra, Music for a Scene from Shelley, Second Essay for Orchestra, Symphony No. 1
*Performers:* Baltimore Symphony Orchestra
*Conductor: *David Zinman
*Composer:* Samuel Barber
*Recording:* Recorded 9/30/91-10/01/91 at the Joseph Meyerhoff Symphony Hall, Baltimore, MD
*Format:* CD (DDD-1992)
*Label:* argo


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Earlier today, the cold weather led me to some Sibelius - Tapiola and En Saga. Vladimir Ashkenazy conducting the Philharmonia on the Decca label. 
Right now, Hubert Parry - Symphony #2 "Cambridge" and the Symphonic Variations. Royal Scottish National Orchestra conducted by Andrew Penny. Naxos.


----------



## Flavius

Cornysh: Stabat Mater. The Tallis Scholars/ Phillips (Gimell)


----------



## Johnmusic

*Stunning by both great singer/artists.*

Heinrich Schlusnus & Frida Leider sing "Udiste" from Il Trovatore by Giuseppe Verdi, sung in German with orchestra 1925.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn Symphony #88 in G Major: Bruno Weil, Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra:


----------



## Pugg

]​
*Bach* Trios

Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Chris Thile (mandolin), Edgar Meyer (double bass)


----------



## Pugg

Weston said:


> Actually Renee Fleming is free to see November 29 at the University where I am employed.
> 
> http://www.ozartsnashville.org/renee-fleming-presents-music-and-the-mind/
> 
> Holy guacamole!


Some people have all the luck. :angel:


----------



## Pugg

More Bach:

*JS Bach & CPE Bach*: Oboe Concertos

Heinz Holliger (oboe d'amore), Heinz Holliger (oboe), Thomas Zehetmair (violin), Massimo Polidori (cello), Andreas Erismann (harpsichord)

Camerata Bern


----------



## Pugg

*Rodrigo*: Concierto de Aranjuez

Pepe Romero (guitar)

The Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields, Sir Neville Marriner

Rodrigo: Cançoneta for violin & string orchestra
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un Gentilhombre
Rodrigo: Invocación y danza
Rodrigo: Tres pequeñas piezas


----------



## Pugg

​
*Poulenc*: Gloria / *Stravinsky*: Symphony Of Psalms

New York Philharmonic Orchestra*, The English Bach Festival Chorus*, London Symphony Orchestra*, Westminster Choir - Judith Blegen ‎- Leonard Bernstein


----------



## ludwigii

J.S.BACH
*Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord
*
Elizabeth Blumenstock & John Butt









As mentioned in the presentation thread, this year I'm only listening to Bach, with the goal of listening to the complete works 
This performance seems to me very good, the sonatas are wonderful.


----------



## Pugg

​*Strauss*: Four Last Songs

and other orchestral songs

Kiri Te Kanawa (soprano)

London Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Davis


----------



## gustavdimitri

*Shostakovich plays a fragment of his 7th symphony (1941)*






Not many vids on DS out there, alas...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saëns*: Samson et Dalila

Elena Obraztsova, Plácido Domingo, Pierre Thau, Renato Bruson & Robert Lloyd

Chœurs de l'Orchestre de Paris & Orchestre de Paris, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## gustavdimitri

Although she was uptight...  She sings/plays a very sensual part here!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Leonard Bernstein - third and final part today.

_Songfest_ - a cycle of American poems for six singers and orchestra [Texts: Frank O'Hara/Lawrence Ferlinghetti/Julia de Burgos/Walt Whitman/Langston Hughes/June Jordan/Anne Bradstreet/Gertrude Stein/e.e. cummings/Conrad Aiken/Gregory Corso/Edna St. Vincent Millay/Edgar Allan Poe] (1977):










_Slava! A Political Overture_ for orchestra (1977):
_Three Meditations_ from _Mass_ for violoncello and orchestra (1977):
_Divertimento_ for orchestra (1980):
_A Musical Toast_ for orchestra (1980):
_Halil_ - nocturne for solo flute, string orchestra and percussion (1981):










_Jubilee Games_ - concerto for orchestra (1986 - rev. by 1989):


----------



## Joe B

Recorded 5/3/88 at Royce Hall, UCLA, Los Angles, CA

(engineers did a great job capturing this performance)


----------



## Pugg

*Handel*: Concerti grossi Op. 6 Nos. 1-12 HWV319-330

Australian Brandenburg Orchestra, Paul Dyer.
Starting with Disc 1


----------



## regenmusic

Alan Hovhaness - Symphony No. 6, Op. 173 "Celestial Gate


----------



## Pugg

​
_Herbert von Karajan - Invitation to the Dance
_
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust, Op. 24: Ballet des Sylphes
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust, Op. 24: Menuet des Follets
Borodin: Prince Igor: Polovtsian Dances
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz No. 1
Ponchielli: Dance of the Hours (from La Gioconda)
Smetana: The Bartered Bride: Three Dances (Polka, Furiant, Skocná - Dance of the Comedians)
Verdi: Otello: Ballet Music
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, Op. 65


----------



## eljr

Streaming from Digital Concert Hall

31 May 2014

BERLINER PHILHARMONIKER
TUGAN SOKHIEV
Hilary Hahn

Henri Vieuxtemps 
Concerto for Violin and Orchestra No. 4 in D minor, op. 31 (33 min.)

Hilary Hahn Violin

Johann Sebastian Bach 
Partita for solo violin No. 2 in D minor, BWV 1004: Sarabande (5 min.)

Hilary Hahn Violin

Piotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky 
Manfred, symphony in B minor, after Lord Byron's poem, op. 58 (56 min.)


----------



## eljr

Marinera said:


> Biber Recommendations:
> 
> View attachment 99087
> 
> 
> View attachment 99088
> 
> 
> View attachment 99089
> 
> 
> Rosary Sonatas. There are many recordings to choose from I'd recommend either of these violinists - Podger, Manze and Kaakinen-Pilch. If you like violin not closely mic'd a little distant try Lina Tur Bonet or John Holloway.
> 
> Or idiosyncratic Biber performance- plus you get Telemann - Tales Of Sound And Fury - Biber; Telemann: Mad Songs - Camerata Nordica; Karin Dahlberg; Terje Tønnesen - [Bis: BIS2256]


These are the kinds of posts that cost me money.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 6 "Pathetique"
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner


----------



## Guest

Messiaen Turangalîla-symfonie


----------



## Guest

SCHUBERT Symphony No. 9


----------



## Vasks

*M. Haydn - Overture to "Rebekka als Braut" (Goritzki/cpo)
F. J. Haydn - String Quartet, Op. 74, No. 3 (Kodaly/Naxos)
W. A. Mozart - Symphony No. 38 (Mackerras/Telarc)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss*: Ariadne auf Naxos

Leontyne Price (Ariadne), Tatiana Troyanos (Komponist), Edita Gruberova (Zerbinetta), René Kollo (Bacchus), Walter Berry (Musiklehrer)

London Philharmonic Orchestra / _Sir George Solti _


----------



## Humboldt

Is a bit early but I favor this version, powerful, humane and devotional.


----------



## chill782002

OK, so we'll never know for sure how much this sounds the way Mahler intended it to. I find it a fascinating listen nevertheless.


----------



## Flavius

Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos. Janowitz, Zylus-Gara, Geszty, King, Adam, et al., Staatskapelle Dresden/ Kempe EMI)

My first CD, years ago, when I fell in love with Gundula Janowitz, for me the perfect voice, superb vocal technique, and a fine musician...and beautiful. I have a number of her DVDs.


----------



## millionrainbows

R. Strauss. Good recording (2006). I've needed a more sonically updated version of this rarely recorded piece, Metamorphosen. A nice combination, with the Brahmsian Piano Quartet in C minor op. 13, and the Prelude to Capriccio op. 85.


----------



## Scopitone

Saturday Symphony:

Schumann No 1
San Francisco Symphony, Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## elgar's ghost

Road-testing three recent arrivals tonight - songs by Hugo Wolf, orchestral works by Gustav Holst and works for unaccompanied choir by Peter Maxwell-Davies.

_Mörike-Lieder_ - twenty two songs (1888):










_A Somerset Rhapsody_ for orchestra (1906 - rev. 1907):
_St. Paul's Suite_ for string orchestra (1912-13):
_The Perfect Fool_ - ballet music from the opera (1918-22):
_A Fugal Concerto_ for flute, oboe and string orchestra (1923):
_Brook Green Suite_ for string orchestra (1933):








***

(*** - unable to increase image size)

_Westerlings_ (1977):
_Lullaby for Lucy_ (1981):
_One star, at last_ (1984):
_House of Winter_ (1986):
_Sea Runes_ (1986):
_Apple Basket: Apple Blossom_ (1990):
_Corpus Christi, with Cat and Mouse_ [Text: _The Richard Hill Commonplace Book_ (16th c. English)](1993):
_A Hoy Calendar_ (1994):

All texts by George Mackay Brown except where stated.


----------



## pmsummer

11:11 - 11/11/17










SYMPHONY NO.7
*Ludwig van Beethoven*
English Chamber Orchestra
Michael Tilson Thomas - conductor
_
CBS Masterworks_


----------



## Guest

Edward Elgar Sea Pictures 
Janet Baker London Symphony Orchestra Sir John Barbirolli










I listen to the CD,I found this on youtube,beautiful.......


----------



## Guest

I think these recent Philips and DG pressings derive from digital copies of the analog master tapes, which accounts for the slightly thin sound, but this one certainly sounds quite good, and Brendel's playing is superb.


----------



## Flavius

Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen; Kindertotenlieder; 5 Lieder. Ludwig, Philharmonia Orch./ Boult; Vandernoot; Klemperer EMI)


----------



## Guest

Dufay secular songs CD 2


----------



## senza sordino

Part fourteen, and penultimate part, of my month long English music listening project. I originally listed a lot of music and grouped them into sets of five. I tried to keep some connection within each group. This part I set aside for today, Remembrance Day, 11/11/17.

Butterworth On the Banks of the Green Willow, RVW Symphony no 2, Spotify 









Butterworth Six Songs from A Shropshire Lad, Eleven Folk Songs from Sussex, Spotify. I heard four of the Shropshire Lad songs live last summer. Very nice.









Ivory Gurney A Gloucestershire Rhapsody, Frank Bridge Oration (Concerto Elegiaco for Cello and Orchestra), Gurney War Elegy, from my collection. This is good, especially the Frank Bridge piece.









Elgar Cockaigne Overture, Cello Concerto, Sea Pictures, Spotify 









Britten War Requiem, from Spotify. I should invest in my own cd of this fantastic piece. My local professional orchestra will perform this next June, I have a ticket


----------



## Johnmusic

Elena Obraztsova "O don fatale" Don Carlo (So exciting)





E. Obraztsova & P. Domingo "Final duet" Carmen


----------



## Merl

A terrific set of symphonies from Slatkin. The Detroit Symphony Orchestra play beautifully throughout. I'm rather impressed. Apart from a slightly light, twee scherzo in the 4th there's plenty of balls in these 6 performances.


----------



## Malx

Brahms, Sonatas for Piano & Viola - Yuri Bashmet & Mikhail Muntian.

Much as I enjoy Brahm's symphonic works I'm beginning to think of Brahms more as a fine chamber composer.

I am alone in this way of thinking?


----------



## laurie

Joe B said:


> *Program: *Adagio for Strings, Overture to 'The School of Scandal', First Essay for Orchestra, Music for a Scene from Shelley, Second Essay for Orchestra, Symphony No. 1
> *Performers:* Baltimore Symphony Orchestra
> *Conductor: *David Zinman
> *Composer:* Samuel Barber
> *Recording:* Recorded 9/30/91-10/01/91 at the Joseph Meyerhoff Symphony Hall, Baltimore, MD
> *Format:* CD (DDD-1992)
> *Label:* argo





Joe B said:


> View attachment 99030
> 
> 
> *Composers and Program:*
> *Wolf:* "Italian Serenade", *Puccini:* "Chrysanthemums", *Turina: *"The Bullfighter's Prayer", *Gershwin: *"Lullaby", *Kern:* "The Song Is You", *Barber:* "Adagio from the String Quartet", *Dvorak:* "String Quartet in F Major"
> *Performers: *The Manhattan String Quartet
> *Recording: *Recorded by Lawrence Kraman
> *Format: *CD (DDD-1987)
> *Label:* Newport Classic


Which of these do you like better, for Barber's Adagio?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Traverso said:


> Messiaen Turangalîla-symfonie


Wow, what a coincidence! We seem to have a lot of the same musical inclinations at the same time. Right now I am listening to this:






*Olivier Messiaen* - the Turangalila Symphony, performed by the Gustav Mahler Youth Orchestra, conductor Ingo Metzmacher, a live performance from the Elbphilharmonie Hamburg.

Please tell me, if you can, just how do I learn to enjoy this music? At times it sounds glorious and epic, but in between those moments there are episodes of total cacophony, and the whole thing seems to me disconnected, its inner logic escapes me. I intend to listen to it to the end, but then I will probably go back to Beethoven.


----------



## Eramire156

Throughly enjoying the *Third Symphony *by the Danish composer *Finn Høffding*

















*Jena Philharmonic Orchestra 
Frank Cramer*

Time for another Danish Symphony

*Symphony no.1
Knudåge Riisager*

















*Aarhus Symphony Orchestra
Bo Holten*


----------



## Flavius

Wolf: Der Corregidor. Donath, Fischer-Dieskau, Moll...Radio-Sym.-Orch, Berlin/ Albrecht (Schwann)


----------



## Johnmusic

*Dvorak - Romance for piano and violin, Op.11 *


----------



## Guest

I started with record 1 of this 3LP set: Sonata No.3 and 32 Variations. Magnificent playing. I originally bought this as a hi-res download, but I was curious to hear a recent DG LP. No question that the LP sounds better: more presence, body, and air.


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> Wow, what a coincidence! We seem to have a lot of the same musical inclinations at the same time. Right now I am listening to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Olivier Messiaen* - the Turangalila Symphony, performed by the Gustav Mahler Youth Orchestra, conductor Ingo Metzmacher, a live performance from the Elbphilharmonie Hamburg.
> 
> Please tell me, if you can, just how do I learn to enjoy this music? At times it sounds glorious and epic, but in between those moments there are episodes of total cacophony, and the whole thing seems to me disconnected, its inner logic escapes me. I intend to listen to it to the end, but then I will probably go back to Beethoven.


Going back to Beethoven is not a bad thing,I think
All I can say is this,listen to more music of Messiaen,it is very rewarding,don't start puzzling,let it come naturally or leave it alone.
I also feel myself sometimes disconnected,nothing to worry about.
Take livre D'orgue ,there is little to hold on,it is the Himalaya in music,mentally and musically speaking.
It is like learning a language and it has to be in a relaxed way if possible.
Some people have the same difficulties with Mahler.
Messiaen was a genius composer and my humble task is to discover ,opening myself for an adventure.
Many years ago it was impossible for me to listen to Messiaen.
Preconceptions and prejudices,like the use of those big French organs wich I disliked accustomed as I was to the Baroque organs.
Do not listen to music like you have to swallow a big apple while you can just look at it or listen.
So I can now enjoy music that I could not appiciate in the past,lucky me.
This is a beautiful piece enjoy it my dear.:tiphat:


----------



## Joe B

laurie said:


> Which of these do you like better, for Barber's Adagio?


Actually, if you're looking for the best that I can recommend, it would be Kronos Quartet's performance of Barber's "Adagio" on the "Winter Was Hard" release:


----------



## deprofundis

I had purchased two album* J.S Bach Great organ works on naxos* and some Wagner called :
*The 50 most essential Wagner Masterpieces *, since shame on me i did not had any serieous Wagner cd...J.S Bach i had one cd as told, now im at two cds.

Why Bach and Wagner well i wanted something ordinary yet extra-ordinary, Music i can listen whit my father perhaps?
This is what im currently listening and yeah im expecting a guess tonight like yesterday , i'M poppular everyone wont to see me and party, but not a party animal, i received people , i stay home it's better that way.

Tonight a good friend will provided jamaican rhum and i will provided a fancy big black beer a stout of taste, that about it no camicule, he depress these days i will drink whit him, i dont like to see my friend depress perhaps im empathic.

Good night folks , to be followed in the next episode.. ciao :tiphat:


----------



## Johnmusic

Classical Guitar recital Narciso Yepes, 10-string guitar 





*Narciso Yepes (14 November 1927 - 3 May 1997) was a Spanish guitarist. He is considered one of the finest virtuoso classical guitarists of the twentieth century.*


----------



## Johnmusic

*BEETHOVEN Piano Concerto No.3 in C minor ARTURO BENEDETTI MICHELANGELI *

Carlo Maria Giulini (conductor) -- Vienna Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Vronsky

Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
Leif Ove Andsnes & Mahler Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Malx

Finally reached the end of this fantastic boxed set - tonight discs 31 & 32.


----------



## Malx

Emma Kirkby, AAM, Hogwood, making Bach's Cantata BWV 508 sound sublime.

From this boxed set.


----------



## Guest

A fine performance of the 6th, if not as intense as the recent Gergiev/Mariinsky performance I attended, and very well recorded.


----------



## Joe B

*Program:* "Symphony No. 1", "Partita for Flute, Violin and Strings", "Out of the Cradle", "Invocation and Dance"
*Performers:* Seattle Symphony
*Conductor: *Gerard Schwarz
*Composer:* Paul Creston
*Recording: *Recorded 3/91, 9/91, 1/92 at Seattle Opera House
*Format:* CD (DDD-1992)
*Label:* Delos


----------



## LezLee

Katia & Marielle Labèque - Minimalist Dream House - Nyman, Cage, Glass, etc. 
Some great stuff on here!


----------



## Joe B

*Program: *"Orchestral Works Vol. II", "Choreografic Suite", "Toccata", "Symphony No. 5"
*Performers:* Seattle Symphony
*Conductor:* Gerard Schwarz
*Composer:* Paul Creston
*Recording: *Recorded 10/91, 10/92 at Seattle Opera House
*Format:* CD (DDD-1994)
*Label: *Delos


----------



## Flavius

Bruckner: Sym. No.6. New Philharmonia Orch./ Klemperer (EMI)


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Novak - The Storm, Op. 42. The Czech Philharmonic Chorus and Orchestra conducted by Zdenek Kosler. Supraphon.
The Sea Fantasy on words by Svatopluk Cech. Soloists are Jarmila Zilkova, Richard Novak, Kvetoslava Nemeckova, Frantisek Livora, Jarmila Smyckova, Nadezda Kniplova, Karel Petr and Jaromir Vavruska. All concerned are excellent in every way.

This work is perhaps Vitezslav Novak's greatest achievement. He studied all matters involving the sea and sailing in the two year period it took to write it. Anyone who loves great oratorio's/orchestral excellence/outstanding vocal performances should know this work. I think it is one of the best pieces written by a Czech composer in the twentieth century. Revelatory music, and I can't say enough good things about it. It requires concentrated listening for sure.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Gustav Mahler, Symphony # 1 In D Major: Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic Orchestra:


----------



## Joe B

*Program: *The Cloud Messenger, The Hymn of Jesus
*Performers:* London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Della Jones (mezzo-soprano)
*Conductor:* Richard Hickox
*Composer: *Gustav Holst
*Recording:* Recorded 6/90 at St. Jude's Church, Central Square, London
*Format:* CD (DDD-1990)
*Label: *Chandos


----------



## Johnmusic

The Best of Joan Sutherland LA STUPENDA 

*01-Massenet: Esclarmonde - Esprits de l'air, esprits de l'onde 0:00
02-Bellini: Norma - Vanne, si: mi lascia, indegno 1:50
03-Bellini: Norma - Gia mi paso ne' tuoi sguardi 4:44 
04-Bellini: La Sonnambula - Sopra il sen la man mi posa 7:17 
05-Bellini: La Sonnambula - Ah! non giunge uman pensiero 11:32 
06-Bellini: I Puritani - Son vergin vezzosa 15:25 
07-Bellini: I Puritani - Vien, diletto, è in ciel la luna! 18:31 
08-Verdi: Il Trovatore - Di tale amor, che dirsi 23:03 
09-Verdi: Il Trovatore - D'amor sull'ali rosee 26:07 
10-Verdi: Rigoletto - Gaultier Maldè.... Caro nome 29:56
11-Verdi: La Traviata - E'strano... Ah fors'e lui... Sempre libera 36:16 
12-Rossini: Semiramide - Dolce pensiero 42:59 
13-Offenbach: Tales of Hoffmann - Les oiseaux dans la charmille 45:50 
14-Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - O beau pays de la Touraine! 50:37 
15-Gounod: O Divine Redeemer 56:23
16-Puccini: Turandot - In questa reggia 1:02:19
17-Donizetti: Linda di Chamounix - O luce di quest'anima 1:08:52 
18-Donizetti: La Fille du Régiment - Salut a la France! 1:12:38
19-Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - Da tutti abbandonata 1:17:28
20-Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - Ah! se un giorno da queste ritorte 1:24:34 
21-Donizetti: Lucrezia Borgia - Era desso il figlio mio 1:29:20
22-Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - Regnava nel silenzo 1:34:19
23-Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - Quando, rapito in estasi 1:38:11
24-Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - Spargi d'amaro pianto 1:42:38
25-Bonus track: 1969, Sempre libera (Tetrazzini version) 1:46:50 
26-Bonus track: 1955, Mozart K.419 1:50:22
27-Bonus track: 1963, Norma, Vancouver 1:54:33
28-Bonus track: Il dolce suono, conclusion 1:56:21
29-Bonus track: Interview 1:56:39*

*



*


----------



## Pugg

​
*ETA Hoffmann*: Missa in D Minor & Miserere

Sibylla Rubens (soprano), Jutta Boehnert (soprano), Rebecca Martin (mezzo-soprano), Thomas Cooley (tenor), York Felix Speer (bass)

WDR Rundfunkchor Koln, WDR Sinfonieorchester Koln, Rupert Huber


----------



## Pugg

​
Frederica von Stade sings *Mozart & Rossini Arias*

Frederica von Stade (soprano), Bas de Jong (clarinet)

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Edo de Waart


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*- Symphony No 4
Reri Grist/ Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Triple Concerto
Beaux Arts Trio, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink.


----------



## Pugg

​
_Horn Concertos: Felix Klieser
_
Felix Klieser (horn)

Wurttemberg Chamber Orchestra of Heilbronn, Ruben Gazarian

Haydn, M: Concertino for Horn in D major (MH 53)
Haydn, M: Horn Concerto (Concertino) in D major, MH 134, P. 134
Haydn: Horn Concerto No. 1 in D major, Hob.VIId:3
Haydn: Horn Concerto No. 2 in D major, Hob.VIId:4
Mozart: Rondo for Horn & Orchestra in E flat major, K371


----------



## Haydn man

For the Saturday Symphony 
Never heard any Vasks before and finding it both approachable and enjoyable 
Streaming services open up so much music to me


----------



## ldiat




----------



## gustavdimitri

You know this one:










Very powerfull


----------



## gustavdimitri

Currently listening to the Vier Letzte Lieder by Richard Strauss, sung by Norman...!  What an instrument that lady has!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel*: Alcina

Renée Fleming (Alcina), Susan Graham (Ruggiero), Natalie Dessay (Morgana), Kathleen Kuhlmann (Bradamante), Timothy Robinson (Oronte), Juanita Lascarro (Oberto), Laurent Naouri (Melisso)

Les Arts Florissants Orchestra & Chorus, William Christie


----------



## ludwigii

Let's try this other edition of Violin and Harpsichord sonatas

J.S.BACH

*Sonatas for Violin & Harpsichord BWV 1014-1019
*

Dmitry Sitkovetsky, Robert Hill


----------



## Merl

I'm liking this one. I can give or take Debussy's La Mer (Dudamel does it justice though) but the account of the Firebird is excellent. Recommended.


----------



## Donna Elvira

Hi,

Just finished Rachmaninoff	Concerto for Piano #3 in d	op.3	/Chailly/RSO Berlin/Argerich.
Will have a change in pace with:
Mozart/Don Giovanni/Muti/VPO/Studer/Menter/Lopardo/Shimell/Ramey/Vaness/Rootering From 1991, CD


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Cantatas


----------



## eljr

FROM HONG KONG: SIMON RATTLE CONDUCTS STRAVINSKY, RACHMANINOV AND CHIN
Berliner Philharmoniker

Live stream via Digital Concert Hall


----------



## eljr

LezLee said:


> Katia & Marielle Labèque - Minimalist Dream House - Nyman, Cage, Glass, etc.
> Some great stuff on here!


Like what?

Sounds interesting but I find no info on it. I see it selling, for north of $50.

Is it multi disc?


----------



## Pugg

*Liszt, Ravel & Saint-Saëns*

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)

Liszt: Années de pèlerinage, 2ème année, Italie (7 pieces), S. 161
 Liszt: Après une lecture du Dante, fantasia quasi sonata (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 7)
Liszt: Canzonetta del Salvator Rosa (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 3)
Liszt: Il penseroso (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 2)
Liszt: Sonetto 104 del Petrarca (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 5)
Liszt: Sonetto 123 del Petrarca (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 6)
Liszt: Sonetto 47 del Petrarca (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 4)
Liszt: Sposalizio (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 1)
Liszt: Funérailles (Harmonies poétiques et religieuses, S. 173 No. 7)
Liszt: Harmonies poétiques et religieuses (10), S. 173
Liszt: Andante lagrimoso (Harmonies poétiques et religieuses, S. 173 No. 9)
Liszt: Ave Maria (Harmonies poétiques et religieuses, S. 173 No. 2)
Liszt: Benediction de Dieu dans la solitude (Harmonies poétiques et religieuses, S. 173 No. 3)
Liszt: Cantique d'amour (Harmonies poétiques et religieuses, S. 173 No. 10)
Liszt: Hymne de l'enfant a son reveil (Harmonies poétiques et religieuses, S. 173 No. 6)
Liszt: Invocation (Harmonies poétiques et religieuses, S. 173 No. 1)
Liszt: Miserere, d'apres Palestrina (Harmonies poétiques et religieuses, S. 173 No. 8)
Liszt: Pater noster (Harmonies poétiques et religieuses, S. 173 No. 5)
Liszt: Pensée des Morts (Harmonies poétiques et religieuses, S. 173 No. 4)
Liszt: Transcendental Studies, S139 Nos. 1-12
Liszt: Transcendental Study, S139 No. 10 'Appassionata'
Liszt: Transcendental Study, S139 No. 11 'Harmonies du soir'
Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit
Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre, Op. 40


----------



## LezLee

eljr said:


> Like what?
> 
> Sounds interesting but I find no info on it. I see it selling, for north of $50.
> 
> Is it multi disc?


'

I've got the the 2 disc set (there were 4) - tracks 1 to 31, which I downloaded very cheaply about 3 years ago, don't remember where from. There wasn't a booklet but I managed to find some, not all of the details. A lot of the tracks are just listed as Katia Labèque but no composer. I checked them on Shazam but didn't get them all.
I found this list on a Labèque website:

February 14, 2013

TRACKLIST

CD_1

Philip Glass - Four Movements for Two Pianos
1. I 05:59 Katia / Marielle
2. II 05:38 Katia / Marielle
3. III 06:47 Katia / Marielle
4. IV 05:17 Katia / Marielle

Howard Skempton - Three Nocturnes
5. I 02:39 Katia
6. II 01:33 Katia
7. III 01:49 Katia

William Duckworth - The Time Curve Preludes
8. I 02:27 Marielle
9. II 02:08 Katia
10. VII 03:19 Katia
11. X 01:55 Katia
12. XII 02:53 Katia
13. XVII 02:32 Marielle

Howard Skempton - Images

14. Prelude 1 01:20 Marielle
15. Interlude 4 01:22 Marielle
16. Prelude 5 03:04 Marielle
17. Interlude 5 00:52 Marielle
18. Prelude 7 02:32 Marielle

Howard Skempton
19. Postlude 01:47 Marielle

Total CD_1 55:53

CD_2

John Cage
1. Experiences, I. 02:19 Katia / Marielle

David Chalmin
2. Gameland 06:03 Katia / Marielle + Band

Nicola Tescari
3. Suonar Rimembrando 06:02 Katia + Band
(After Tarquinio Merula's Chaconne-1637)

Aphex Twin
4. Nanou2 03:22 Katia / Marielle

Aphex Twin
5. Avril 14th 02:07 Katia / Marielle

Brian Eno
6. In Dark Trees 03:49 Katia + Band

Philip Glass
7. The Poet Acts 03:41 Katia
(Music from the Hours for piano transcribed by Michael Riesman and Nico Muhly)

Arvo Part
8. Hymn to a Great City 03:15 Katia / Marielle

Nicola Tescari
9. En 4 Parenthèses 04:24 Katia + Band

Radiohead
10. Pyramid Song 05:05 Katia / David

Raphaël Séguinier
11. Free to X 04:57 Katia + Band
Suicide 1977
12. Ghost Rider 02:43 Katia + Band

Total CD_2 47:52


----------



## Nocture In Blue




----------



## deprofundis

Im listening to *Alexander von Zemlinsky* '' the mermaid'' pretty sweet stuff, yesterday we drank, me and a good friend listen to all sort of music mostly rock and the new Godflesh song yeah there is a new* Godflesh* comming up soon.I woke up at 5h30 no hang over, my friend is sleeping on the coach, i let him sleep more he TKO sleeping, said to me he whant to sleep more no problem ,i listening to music in cordless headphone needless to says,i let him drink than i promess him breakfast nothing too fancy just french toast and coffee, than we will listen to *Think Subtilior of ensemble Santenay* very eary and etheric smooth stuff ideal in the morning after partying,when he wake up.Have a nice day folks of talk classical.

:tiphat:


----------



## eljr

LezLee said:


> '
> 
> I've got the the 2 disc set (there were 4) - tracks 1 to 31, which I downloaded very cheaply about 3 years ago, don't remember where from. There wasn't a booklet but I managed to find some, not all of the details. A lot of the tracks are just listed as Katia Labèque but no composer. I checked them on Shazam but didn't get them all.
> I found this list on a Labèque website:
> 
> February 14, 2013
> 
> TRACKLIST
> 
> CD_1
> 
> Philip Glass - Four Movements for Two Pianos
> 1. I 05:59 Katia / Marielle
> 2. II 05:38 Katia / Marielle
> 3. III 06:47 Katia / Marielle
> 4. IV 05:17 Katia / Marielle
> 
> Howard Skempton - Three Nocturnes
> 5. I 02:39 Katia
> 6. II 01:33 Katia
> 7. III 01:49 Katia
> 
> William Duckworth - The Time Curve Preludes
> 8. I 02:27 Marielle
> 9. II 02:08 Katia
> 10. VII 03:19 Katia
> 11. X 01:55 Katia
> 12. XII 02:53 Katia
> 13. XVII 02:32 Marielle
> 
> Howard Skempton - Images
> 
> 14. Prelude 1 01:20 Marielle
> 15. Interlude 4 01:22 Marielle
> 16. Prelude 5 03:04 Marielle
> 17. Interlude 5 00:52 Marielle
> 18. Prelude 7 02:32 Marielle
> 
> Howard Skempton
> 19. Postlude 01:47 Marielle
> 
> Total CD_1 55:53
> 
> CD_2
> 
> John Cage
> 1. Experiences, I. 02:19 Katia / Marielle
> 
> David Chalmin
> 2. Gameland 06:03 Katia / Marielle + Band
> 
> Nicola Tescari
> 3. Suonar Rimembrando 06:02 Katia + Band
> (After Tarquinio Merula's Chaconne-1637)
> 
> Aphex Twin
> 4. Nanou2 03:22 Katia / Marielle
> 
> Aphex Twin
> 5. Avril 14th 02:07 Katia / Marielle
> 
> Brian Eno
> 6. In Dark Trees 03:49 Katia + Band
> 
> Philip Glass
> 7. The Poet Acts 03:41 Katia
> (Music from the Hours for piano transcribed by Michael Riesman and Nico Muhly)
> 
> Arvo Part
> 8. Hymn to a Great City 03:15 Katia / Marielle
> 
> Nicola Tescari
> 9. En 4 Parenthèses 04:24 Katia + Band
> 
> Radiohead
> 10. Pyramid Song 05:05 Katia / David
> 
> Raphaël Séguinier
> 11. Free to X 04:57  Katia + Band
> Suicide 1977
> 12. Ghost Rider 02:43 Katia + Band
> 
> Total CD_2 47:52


Thanks!

Good news, I found it in Great Britain for around $25 shipped and on Spotify so I can stream it later. (2 disc)


----------



## Joe B

My best and favorite disc in this genre.


----------



## LezLee

“I found it in Great Britain for around $25 shipped and on Spotify so I can stream it later. (2 disc)”

Excellent. Hope you enjoy it. I thought you were in London and was going to offer to copy them for you.


----------



## Guest

Ludwig van Beethoven (1770 - 1827)
Piano Concerto No.5 in E Flat Major Op.73 -"Emperor"

Clifford Curzon, Wiener Philharmoniker, Hans Knappertsbusch

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840 - 1893)
Piano Concerto No.1 In B Flat Minor, Op.23, TH.55

Clifford Curzon, Wiener Philharmoniker, Georg Solti


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rott*: Pastorales Vorspiel/ Symphony in E Major

Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra, Dennis Russell Davies


----------



## Judith

Shock Horror!!!! 
Listening to Beethoven 5th Symphony on Vinyl. A rarity for me.

Piped it through TV soundbar so good quality sound.

Also has Egmont Overture which is one piece I haven't got on CD yet.

London Symphony Orchestra
Pierre Monteux

Must admit, it is performed beautifully. Full and right tempo!

Still in tears in the last movement. Always does that to me!


----------



## Joe B




----------



## elgar's ghost

Malx said:


> Brahms, Sonatas for Piano & Viola - Yuri Bashmet & Mikhail Muntian.
> 
> Much as I enjoy Brahm's symphonic works I'm beginning to think of Brahms more as a fine chamber composer.
> 
> I am alone in this way of thinking?
> 
> View attachment 99122


No, I agree. As much as I by and large enjoy Brahms's orchestral output I've always gained more satisfaction from the chamber works and late piano pieces.


----------



## Pugg

*Handel*: Water Music Suites Nos. 1-3, HWV348-350

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## eljr

LezLee said:


> "I found it in Great Britain for around $25 shipped and on Spotify so I can stream it later. (2 disc)"
> 
> Excellent. Hope you enjoy it. I thought you were in London and was going to offer to copy them for you.


I really do need to change my avatar/location. I think that is what confused another the other day too.

I figured Futuristic London with the avatar made it obvious it was from the movie. Oh well.


----------



## Taggart

disc 5 of










Exquisitely beautiful, superbly sung, excellent instrumentals - but ... it just doesn't grab me.


----------



## Judith

elgars ghost said:


> No, I agree. As much as I by and large enjoy Brahms's orchestral output I've always gained more satisfaction from the chamber works and late piano pieces.


I have that one by Roberto Diaz and Jeremy Denk which is a nice recording.
Love most of Brahms recordings, chamber and orchestral.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Camille Saint-Saëns - chamber works part one this afternoon.

Piano Quintet in A-minor op.14 (1855):










_Tarantella_ for flute, clarinet and strings - arr. for flute, clarinet and piano op.6 (orig. 1857):










_Suite_ for cello and piano op.16 (1862):
Cello Sonata no.1 op.32 (1872):










Piano Trio no.1 in E-minor op.18 (1863):










_Romance_ in D♭ for flute/violin and orchestra - arr. for violin and piano op.37 (orig. 1871):
_Berceuse_ in B♭ for violin and piano op.38 (1871):


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Guest

Taggart said:


> disc 5 of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exquisitely beautiful, superbly sung, excellent instrumentals - but ... it just doesn't grab me.


Wonderful.....


----------



## bejart

Also ---



















Now ---
Haydn: String Quartet No.31 in B Minor, Op.33, No.1

Aeolian Quartet: Emanuel Hurwitz and Raymond Keenlyside, violins -- Margaret Major, viola -- Derek Simpson, cello


----------



## LezLee

âI figured Futuristic London with the avatar made it obvious it was from the movie. Oh well.
I really do need to change my avatar/location. I think that is what confused another the other day too. â

Ah. I recognised the film but hadnât realised/remembered it was London. í ¾í´


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*- Symphony No.3 "Scottish", Overture "The Fair Melusine", "Trumpet Overture", Ruy Blas, Overture to Victor Hugo's play (LSO)


----------



## Guest

*Louis Couperin Davitt Moroney*

CD 2


----------



## MattB

Grèce - Musique Sacrée Byzantine, Grand Chant Octotonal À La Vierge

Petros Bérékétis

by the Ensemble Théodore Vassilikos.


----------



## eljr

LezLee said:


> Ah. I recognised the film but hadn't realised/remembered it was London. ������


*Futuristic* London... 

lol


----------



## ludwigii

J.S. BACH
*Sonatas for Violin & Harpsichord BWV 1014-1019
*
Reinhard Goebel - Robert Hill


----------



## Pugg

*Eybler*: Christmas Oratorio

Sabine Ritterbusch, Waltraud Hoffmann-Mucher, Harry van Berne, Jelle Draijer, Bremer Domchor, Alsfelder Vokalensemble, I Febiarmonici, Wolfgang Helbich


----------



## Vasks

_Karl Amadeus_

*Hartmann - Concerto funebre (Edinger/Thorofon)
Hartmann - Symphony #2 (Rickenbacher/Koch)*


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D. Janowitz, Ludwig, Wunderlich, Berry, Wiener Singverein, Berliner Phil./ von Karajan (DG)


----------



## Guest

I didn't know that German audio company Clear Audio was in the LP business (do they do their own remastering?). This LP sounds wonderful, and of course Richter's playing is in a class of its own. Very pricey ($45), but I guess it's worth it.


----------



## Malx

Pugg said:


> *Eybler*: Christmas Oratorio
> 
> Sabine Ritterbusch, Waltraud Hoffmann-Mucher, Harry van Berne, Jelle Draijer, Bremer Domchor, Alsfelder Vokalensemble, I Febiarmonici, Wolfgang Helbich


Pugg - I love lots of your posts on this thread but a little plea, can we keep the Christmas stuff until December - by all means play it just don't tell me ;-) (That's just me being an old grouch!).


----------



## Malx

Bruckner, String Quintet.


----------



## Flavius

Mozart: Coronation Mass. Tomowa-Sintow, Baltsa, Krenn, Van Dam, Wiener Singverein, Berliner Phil./ von Karajan (DG)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Camille Saint-Saëns - chamber works part two tonight.

Piano Quartet in B♭ op.41 (1875):










Septet in E♭ for trumpet, two violins, viola, cello, double bass and piano op.65 (1881):
_Le Carnaval des Animaux - Grande Fantaisie Zoologique_ for two pianos, two violins, viola, cello, double bass, flute/piccolo, clarinet, glass harmonica and xylophone WoO (1886):










_Romance_ in E for horn and piano op.67 (1885):
_Caprice on Danish and Russian Airs_ for flute, oboe, clarinet and piano op.79 (1887):










Violin Sonata no.1 in D-minor op.75 (1885):


----------



## Vronsky

Steve Reich/György Ligeti: African Rhythms
Pierre-Laurent Aimard/Aka Pygmies


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mozart String Quartet 18 in A Major, K 464 & String Quartet 19 in C Major, K 465: Quartetto Italiano:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schnittke, Symphony No. 2*

Interesting work with inventive orchestral scoring. Though it has 12-tone sequences, the tone rows aren't obtrusive. I'm actually listening to it twice.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Mozart String Quartet 18 in A Major, K 464 & String Quartet 19 in C Major, K 465: Quartetto Italiano:


Some day I hope to have either the money for that or to stumble on it at my used CD store.


----------



## jim prideaux

two charity shop purchases during a weekend away......

Inbal and the FRSO-Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique
Macal and the LPO-Dvorak's 9th and the Symphonic Variations

during the drive I listened to most of Barenboim and the CSO's Brahms Symphony cycle......very, very impressive!


----------



## Flavius

Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro. Prey, Mathis, Janowitz, Fischer-Dieskau, Troyanos, Chor und Orch. der Deutschen Oper Berlin/ Bohm (DG)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Manxfeeder said:


> Some day I hope to have either the money for that or to stumble on it at my used CD store.


Right now on amazon it is going for under $ 70 like new. I was able to find it cheap on amazon.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Concerto for 2 pianos, percussion, and orchestra*


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---










Now ---
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.4 in G, Op.58

James Levine directing the Chicago Symphony Orchestra -- Alfred Brendel, piano


----------



## chill782002

Schubert - Winterreise

Gerhard Hüsch (Baritone)
Hanns-Udo Müller (Piano)

Direct transfer from original 1933 HMV 78s.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Joe B




----------



## Guest

A wonderful recording of unfamiliar music. The playing is great, and the sound is spectacular-the musicians are practically in my listening room!


----------



## Eramire156

*Monteux and the CSO*

_*César Franck
Symphony in D minor*_









*Chicago Symphony Orchestra 
Pierre Monteux*

Recorded 7 Jan. 1961


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy and Ravel String Quartets*

The Lindsays bring fire to two quartets that are usually played even-tempered. Is that good or bad? I haven't decided; right now it's just different.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## MusicSybarite

KJ von NNJ said:


> Novak - The Storm, Op. 42. The Czech Philharmonic Chorus and Orchestra conducted by Zdenek Kosler. Supraphon.
> The Sea Fantasy on words by Svatopluk Cech. Soloists are Jarmila Zilkova, Richard Novak, Kvetoslava Nemeckova, Frantisek Livora, Jarmila Smyckova, Nadezda Kniplova, Karel Petr and Jaromir Vavruska. All concerned are excellent in every way.
> 
> This work is perhaps Vitezslav Novak's greatest achievement. He studied all matters involving the sea and sailing in the two year period it took to write it. Anyone who loves great oratorio's/orchestral excellence/outstanding vocal performances should know this work. I think it is one of the best pieces written by a Czech composer in the twentieth century. Revelatory music, and I can't say enough good things about it. It requires concentrated listening for sure.


Really true! It's a very appealing cantata with many involved emotions, and the ending is quite incredible, magical. Vitezslav Novák deserves much more attention. He wrote pieces of substantial meaning.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## bejart

Anton Kraft (1749-1820): Duo Concertante No.3 in F Major

Jan Mracek, violin -- Jiri Hosek, cello


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Duxilleux, The Shadows of Time*

It's been too long since I've listened to this composer.


----------



## senza sordino

This is it folks, the final part to my month long English music listening project, part fifteen. I saved some of my absolute favourites for this.

My two CDs 
Britten Sinfonia da Requiem, Four Sea Interludes, Passacaglia, American Overture. Absolutely fantastic music.









Walton Improvisations on an impromptu by Britten, Cello Concerto, Symphony no 2 I love the cello concerto









From Spotify 
Mark-Anthony Turnage On Opened Ground (2001, a Viola Concerto), Texan Tenebrae (2009), Lullaby for Hans (2005 for string orchestra), Riffs and Refrains (2003 Clarinet Concerto), Mambo, Blues and Tarentella (2007 violin concerto) My first listen to this music. I thought it was very interesting and worth repeating, I enjoyed this.









Thomas Ades Piano Quintet, The Four Quarters and Arcadiana (String Quartet) I first heard this three years ago when we were compiling the String Quartet TC recommended list. It's very impressive. 









Ades Asyla (1997), Concerto Conciso (piano concerto and chamber orchestra of 10), These Premises are Alarmed, Chamber Symphony, ...but all shall be well. Very good, I'd be happy to have this cd in my collection 









This was a very long listening project. I enjoyed this, but I won't be doing another ambitious project like this for a while. My next listening will be themed but much shorter.


----------



## Guest

After listening to this staggering display of virtuosity, I couldn't bring myself to play the piano today! Good, if slightly thin sound.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 3*

Szell/Cleveland and Fleischer: what a combination.


----------



## Sonata

*Back to Back Verdion Carlo*

Over the weekend: Guilini









Now onto: Solti









I also own the IMHO under-rated Haitink, but will not be listening to that in this go-around


----------



## Joe B




----------



## MusicSybarite

Extraordinary quartets, I don't have any doubt about it, BUT the No. 3 was rather disappointing. The voice doesn't help much. In fact, it helps nothing.


----------



## Flavius

Sanctus: Sacred choral music from the Middle Ages to the Renaissance (Fayrfax, Palestrina, Victoria, Tallis...). Magdala/ Skinner (Classical Communications)


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonio Vivaldi: Flute Concerto In D Major RV 783, Flute Concerto In A Minor RV 440 and Flute Concerto In E Minor RV 431: Modo Antiquo:


----------



## pmsummer

CHAMBER MUSIC
_Sonatas, Trio Sonatas, Quartets_
*Georg Philipp Telemann*
The Amsterdam Baroque Soloists
Ton Koopman - keyboards, director
_
Erato_


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Sinfonia in F Major, Bryan F2

Riyoko Matsui leading Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo from the bow


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: String Quartets.

Quartet in E flat major op.127/ Quartet in C sharp minor op.131
Takács Quartet


----------



## Pugg

*Stravinsky*: Netherlands Wind Ensemble

Tatiana Kravtsova (soprano), Olga Korzhenskaya (mezzo-soprano), Olga Markova-Mikhailenko (mezzo-soprano), Alexei Martynov (tenor)

Netherlands Wind Ensemble, Thierry Fischer.

Contains:
Stravinsky: Concertino
Stravinsky: Mavra - opera buffa in one act
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler* - Symphony 9

Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Allegri*: Miserere & Palestrina: Stabat Mater & other choral works

The Choir of King's College, Cambridge, Sir David Willcocks

Allegri: Miserere mei, Deus
Palestrina: Hodie Beata Virgo
Palestrina: Litaniae de Beata Virgine Maria, 8vv
Palestrina: Magnificat Primi toni
Palestrina: Senex Puerum Portabat
Palestrina: Stabat mater


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mahler* - Symphony 9
> 
> Leonard Bernstein.


Sometime in the future (and if my glass-and-brick lady does not bring me to financial ruin) I am going to get me that box. There are just so many treasures on it! I particularly enjoy those of Mahler's symphonies that end in a slow movement: the 9th and the 3rd. And the 9th is my favorite one of them all.


----------



## Guest

Hildegard Von Bingen Symphoniae


----------



## gustavdimitri

Mahler 9 with Bernstein is quit nice, but you really should try to get your hands on the 9th conducted by Haitink in 1987 his 'farewell' concert at the RCO during the legendary Christmas Matinees...! It will certainly leaves you breathless... !!


----------



## Pugg

gustavdimitri said:


> Mahler 9 with Bernstein is quit nice, but you really should try to get your hands on the 9th conducted by Haitink in 1987 his 'farewell' concert at the RCO during the legendary Christmas Matinees...! It will certainly leaves you breathless... !!


I have that box, still on Philips though.:angel:


----------



## gustavdimitri

Pugg said:


> I have that box, still on Philips though.:angel:


Me too!  Strange indeed why the Decca logo is on this jpg, mine is on Philips too!

Same as I have this one on Philips...


----------



## gustavdimitri

I also have this box! A treasure!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti*: Maria Padilla

Lois McDonal (Maria), Della Jones (Ines), Graham Clark (Don Ruiz), Christian du Plessis (Don Pedro), Roderick Earle (Ramiro), Ian Caley (Don Luigi), Roderick Kennedy (Don Alfonso)

London Symphony Orchestra, Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, Alun Francis


----------



## gustavdimitri

Never heard this one, thanks for the tip!


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> My best and favorite disc in this genre.


----------



## eljr

Malx said:


> Pugg - I love lots of your posts on this thread but a little plea, can we keep the Christmas stuff until December - by all means play it just don't tell me ;-) (That's just me being an old grouch!).


ehhhh

but then there is no time to see an interesting post and order it in time to enjoy this year.

Maybe a separate Christmas thread?

I know I am anxious to see Christmas spins.

Just last night I watched my first Christmas film, The Grinch that Stole Christmas.

I laughed like the first time I saw it.

Great movie if anyone has not seen it.


----------



## Guest

All Philips reissues ae on the Decca label


----------



## gustavdimitri

eljr said:


> ehhhh
> 
> but then there is no time to see an interesting post and order it in time to enjoy this year.
> 
> Maybe a separate Christmas thread?
> 
> I know I am anxious to see Christmas spins.
> 
> Just last night I watched my first Christmas film, The Grinch that Stole Christmas.
> 
> I laughed like the first time I saw it.
> 
> Great movie if anyone has not seen it.


Made a special Christmas 2017 thread... 

Here → Your favourite classical Christmas music 2017


----------



## gustavdimitri

Jazz Suites by Shostakovich 

To lighten up your day 















Enjoy listening.


----------



## Guest

gustavdimitri said:


> Jazz Suites by Shostakovich
> 
> To lighten up your day
> 
> Enjoy listening.


I have this set.


----------



## gustavdimitri

I also have the two with Chailly


----------



## Guest

gustavdimitri said:


> I also have the two with Chailly


My Brilliant box has three CD's,they were so cheap .


----------



## elgar's ghost

Camille Saint-Saëns - chamber works part three this morning.

Piano Trio no.2 in E-minor op.92 (1892):










Violin Sonata no.2 in E♭ op.102 (1896):
String Quartet no.1 in E-minor op.112 (1899):










_Barcarolle_ in F for violin, cello, harmonium and piano op. 108 - arr. for piano quartet (orig. 1897 - arr. 1909):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3 (complete)

Josef Suk & Julius Katchen


----------



## Pugg

eljr said:


> ehhhh
> 
> but then there is no time to see an interesting post and order it in time to enjoy this year.
> 
> Maybe a separate Christmas thread?
> 
> I know I am anxious to see Christmas spins.
> 
> Just last night I watched my first Christmas film, The Grinch that Stole Christmas.
> 
> I laughed like the first time I saw it.
> 
> Great movie if anyone has not seen it.


Holiday music I'm currently listening to...


----------



## Merl

Back to Delius' Florida Suite, again, this morning. Lovely disc.


----------



## eljr

gustavdimitri said:


> Made a special Christmas 2017 thread...
> 
> Here → Your favourite classical Christmas music 2017





Pugg said:


> Holiday music I'm currently listening to...


Perfect!

two Christmas threads!!

One for all spins and one for our favorites.

This would even make a Grinch smile.


----------



## Guest

*Beethoven Symphony No.3 1955
Leonore 2 & 3*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini*- String Sonatas, No1-6-5

Academy Of St Martin-In-The-Fields- Neville Marriner‎


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky* - Manfred Symphony + Francesca da Rimini


----------



## Guest

*Schubert - Schumann*

Lieder Hermann Prey


----------



## elgar's ghost

Fourth and final part of Camille Saint-Saëns' chamber works this afternoon.

Cello Sonata no.2 in F op.123 (1905):










String Quartet no.2 in G op.153 (1918):
_Élégie no.1_ for violin and piano op.143 (1915):
_Élégie no.2_ for violin and piano op.160 (1920):










Oboe Sonata in D op.166 (1921):
Clarinet Sonata in E♭ op.167 (1921):
Bassoon Sonata in G op.168 (1921):


----------



## Vasks

_Clearly Claude....LPs_

*Debussy - Prelude to an Afternoon of the Faun (Boulez/Columbia)
Debussy - Children's Corner (Michelangeli/DGG)
Debussy - Cello Sonata (Eskin & Thomas/DGG)
Debussy - Three Nocturnes (Boulez/Columbia)*


----------



## Pugg

​Ibert & Ravel: Orchestral Works

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray

Ibert: Escales
Ravel: Alborada del gracioso (orchestral version)
Ravel: La Valse
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
Ravel: Le tombeau de Couperin - Orchestral version
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole


----------



## Heliogabo

To start my week like this:










Mahler 6th
Bernstein/WPO


----------



## Guest

*Francis Poulenc*
The lovely flute and clarinet sonata and more.
Chamber Music CD 4


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi*: La Forza del Destino

Leontyne Price (soprano), Corinna Vozza (mezzo-soprano), Richard Tucker (tenor), Giovanni Foiani (bass vocal), Piero de Palma (tenor), Ron Bottcher (baritone), Shirley Verrett (mezzo-soprano), Robert Merrill (baritone), Ezio Flagello (bass vocal), Giorgio Tozzi (bass vocal), Mario Rinaudo (bass vocal)

Thomas Schippers, RCA Italiana Opera Orchestra- RCA Italiana Opera Chorus,


----------



## Flavius

Satie; Menasce, Chabrier, Honnegger, Roussel, Poulenc: Socrate; Song Cycles. Hugues Cuenod, Parsons (Nimbus)


----------



## bharbeke

*Arthur Foote: Piano Quintet in A minor, Op. 38* (Boehm, Kooper, Maximoff, Rogers, Sherry)

This piece is very good. I would like to find a recording with better violin sound, though.

*Etienne Nicolas Mehul: Symphony No. 2* (Marc Minkowski, Les Musiciens du Louvre)

The music and melodies were high quality but not particularly memorable. What impressed me, especially for when it was written, was the orchestration.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Older recommendation by someone..


----------



## Sonata

*
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte*
Leinsdorf, with Leontyne Price


----------



## Merl

Terrific companion for the journey home.


----------



## Flavius

Fauré, Ravel, Poulenc: La bonne chanson, Chansons madécasses, Le bal masqué. Fischer-Dieskau, Sawallisch (Acanta)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Robert Gamble

Another recommendation from a few weeks ago...


----------



## Guest

*Elgar*

CD 4


----------



## elgar's ghost

I've just tucked away my chamber music discs of Saint-Saëns so alphabetically I didn't need to go very far before deciding to go through Robert Simpson's works - part one tonight.

Symphony no.1 (1951):
String Quartet no.1 (1951):
String Quartet no.2 (1953):
String Quartet no.3 (1953-54):
Symphony no.2 (1955-56):


----------



## Mowgli

LvB Op.27#2 (Moonlight) Sonata #14 shootout










Malcolm Binns on now from CD. I also have Serkin on LP when I'm done with the CDs.
















I couldn't find Moonlight from Yuja Wang on Youtube  On the only Moonlight I could only find from Khatia Buniatishvili she mixes it with Shindler's List & Liszt's Hungarian Rhapsody no 2...
Oh well, I can watch with the sound off if it hurts my ears.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Richard Heuberger (1850-1914) : Variations on a Theme of Schubert for orchestra Op. 11 (1880)*


----------



## bharbeke

Mowgli is my MVP of the day for the Tina S. video. If you know about more videos like that, please share them, too. I love classical music on electric guitar in a rock/metal style.


----------



## Eramire156

Listening now

*Hector Berlioz
Symphonie fantastique*









*Sir Thomas Beecham
Orchestre National de la Radiodiffusion Française*

Last night on the way to work and on the way home this morning









*Sir Colin Davis 
Concertgebouw Orchestra *


----------



## Malx

eljr said:


> ehhhh
> 
> but then there is no time to see an interesting post and order it in time to enjoy this year.
> 
> Maybe a separate Christmas thread?
> 
> I know I am anxious to see Christmas spins.
> 
> Just last night I watched my first Christmas film, The Grinch that Stole Christmas.
> 
> I laughed like the first time I saw it.
> 
> Great movie if anyone has not seen it.


Sorry all I meant no offence - It was just my poor attempt at humour - my winky face obviously didn't succeed in making that clear.

Pugg, I sincerely hope you are not offended - or anyone else for that matter!


----------



## eljr

Malx said:


> Sorry all I meant no offence - It was just my poor attempt at humour - my winky face obviously didn't succeed in making that clear.
> 
> Pugg, I sincerely hope you are not offended - or anyone else for that matter!


i don't think anyone took offense :angel:


----------



## premont

Mowgli said:


> LvB Op.27#2 (Moonlight) Sonata #14 shootout


Your picture displays the following:

Binns Brendel?? Gulda
Gilels Pollini Lubin
???? Jandö


----------



## jim prideaux

BBC Symphony Orch. conducted by Belohlavek performing Brahms' 2nd Symphony and Martinu's Frescoes de Piero Della Francesco.


----------



## Malx

Symphonies Nos 1 & 2 from this BIS box:


----------



## Mowgli

bharbeke said:


> Mowgli is my MVP of the day for the Tina S. video. If you know about more videos like that, please share them, too. I love classical music on electric guitar in a rock/metal style.


Thanks.
Dr. V transcribed that Moonlight that Tina played. 
He's upped a lot of metal/classical arrangements - https://www.youtube.com/user/DRVIOSSY/videos
This one's fun





"The Great Kat" shreds classical and makes funny sexy & hardcore videos.
Some are available on Amazon Prime and here's the YT channel - https://www.youtube.com/user/KthomasPR/videos
She claims Juilliard but is she just a twisted sister?




Sorry folks :devil:

The Great Kat Trash & Burn video has me LMAO. What a Klown


----------



## Mowgli

premont said:


> Your picture displays the following:
> 
> Binns Brendel?? Gulda
> Gilels Pollini Lubin
> ???? Jandö


?? = yes, Brendel
???? = Arrau from the Decca box


----------



## Guest

Beautifully played and recorded (not bad for digital audio!).


----------



## KirbyH

Currently listening doesn't encapsulate my joy so much as "currently enjoying" does.

I know that Leonard Slatkin's cycle predates the still new Nelsons/Boston cycle by almost a year, but let's go ahead and rope them together, as it were. I've listened to the Nelsons cycle, oh, four times all the way through now, and been just as pleased to hear these symphonies as I was the first time. Go forth and listen.

Now onto business.

The only reason I mention the Boston cycle in the same breath as this one is because we have here not one but two excellent new cycles, not only from American orchestras but on their respective in-house labels. DSO Live has my attention, not only because the Detroit Symphony, for all of the trials they've weathered over the last few years, but because it's just so well recorded. The engineers definitely have the recipe right, and they capture the full, juicy (yes, juicy) tone of this orchestra beyond well. The counterpoint of Brahms' melodies is very well served here, and it really goes a long way in spotlighting the DSO's excellent principles - and even their seconds. Now, all of this is just going off of the First and Third symphonies (I'm leaving the Second and Fourth for later in the week) but would I readily place this next to Nelsons? Yes, absolutely. More so, I'd put it ahead of Thielemann/Dresden from 2013, just because another Brahms cycle with a German orchestra, well... it's as common as anything. Oh and this is of course, recorded live, but the only audience noise is the applause at the ends of each symphony.

Motor on!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Hunt Quartet.*

Quartetto Italiano


----------



## premont

Mowgli said:


> ?? = yes, Brendel
> ???? = Arrau from the Decca box


Then you are well served.


----------



## Guest

The audio on the second LP (Sonata No.14 and 23) is not nearly as good as the first--quite a bit more distantly mic'd, especially No.14. The performances on the 3 LPs were recorded at six different venues over a 10 year period, so some variation in sound is to be expected. Still, his playing is magnificent.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

2 times today! Really love this piece and here is a fantastic performance. Absolutely stunning! Bravissimo


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Flavius

Schubert; Grieg: Die schoene Muellerin, lieder; rare lieder. Aksel Schiotz, Moore; Jensen (dana cord)


----------



## cougarjuno

Schnittke In Memoriam -Malmo Orchestra (Bis)


----------



## Alfacharger

Lately I have been listening to French symphonies. One of my recent acquisitions is this recording of Frank's and Lalo's only symphonies.


----------



## Joe B

*Program: *Symphony No. 4
*Performers:* Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
*Conductor: *Vladimir Ashkenazy
*Composer:* Dmitri Shostakovich
*Recording: *Recorded 1/89 at Walthamstow Assembly Hall, London
*Format:* CD (DDD-1989)
*Label:* London


----------



## Alfacharger

I also think I'll give Mario's two cd's a spin..


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Pugg said:


> ​Ibert & Ravel: Orchestral Works
> 
> Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray
> 
> Ibert: Escales
> Ravel: Alborada del gracioso (orchestral version)
> Ravel: La Valse
> Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
> Ravel: Le tombeau de Couperin - Orchestral version
> Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte
> Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole


This one is a real beauty!


----------



## Johnmusic

*I want to share these with you form the Opera thread.*

*Very well known and deservedly so for her tone and musicality.*

*Spanish Soprano Lucrezia Bori ~ Ah, non credea mirarti (1913)





With the wonderful Italian baritone Giuseppe de Luca
Lucrezia Bori & , "Pronta io son", Donizetti: Don Pasquale (rec. 1921) 





====================================
Gifts from Spain and the USA. Lina was born in NYC but much of her career was in Europe.

LINA PAGLIUGHI & TINO FOLGAR "Giovanna, ho dei rimorsi" Rigoletto (Verdi)




 *


----------



## Joe B

*Composer and Work:*
Aulis Sallinen: "Winter was Hard"
Terry Riley: "Half Wolf Dances Mad in Moonlight"
Arvo Part: "Fratres"
Anton Webern: "Six Bagatelles"
John Zorn: "Forbidden Fruit"
John Lurie: "Bella by Barlight"
Astor Piazzolla: "Four for Tango"
Alfred Schnittke: "Quartet No. 3"
Samuel Barber: "Adagio"
Traditional: "A door is Ajar!"

Kronos' version of Barber's "Adagio" is as soulful a presentation as I've heard.


----------



## Johnmusic

*What a Quartet of singers !!!!*

JOSE MARDONES.M.CAPSIR,H.LAZARO, M.REDONDO-SECA TUS LAGRIMAS-MARINA.wmv 





=========================
*This soprano was a great.*
Mercedes Capsir - "Un verde praticel, pieni di bei fiori" 
aria alternativa alla "lezione" del Barbiere di Siviglia. Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala - Direttore Lorenzo Molajoli - Registrazione del 1930


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*- Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Schubert: Allegretto in C minor, D915
Schubert: Fantasie in C major, D760 'Wanderer'
Schubert: Klavierstücke (3), D946
Schubert: Kupelwieser-Walzer D I
Schubert: Ländler (12) D790
Schubert: Ländler (17), D366: No. 12


----------



## WVdave

Philadelphia Orchestra Conducted By Eugene Ormandy With Eugene Istomin 
Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No. 1 In B-Flat For Piano And Orchestra, Op. 23
Columbia Masterworks ‎- ML 5399, Vinyl, LP, Mono, Album, US, 1959.


----------



## senza sordino

Strauss at my house today

Strauss Violin Concerto and Violin Sonata, my disk.









Don Juan and Ein Heldenleben, my new disk I bought last week. 









Scenes from Electra and Salome. From Spotify. I liked this a lot. About a decade ago, I saw my local opera perform Electra, it was memorizing 









Oboe Concerto and Horn Concerto no 2, from Spotify 









Death and Transfiguration, Metamorphosen, Four Last Songs. One of my favourite disks. Gorgeous


----------



## Mowgli

Was/am playing from the Liszt: Master & Magician masterworks collection


----------



## Pugg

Malx said:


> Sorry all I meant no offence - It was just my poor attempt at humour - my winky face obviously didn't succeed in making that clear.
> 
> Pugg, I sincerely hope you are not offended - or anyone else for that matter!


Non taken, just a reminder for the season holiday music.


----------



## Pugg

*Hummel-* Missa Solemnis in C major, etc.

Patricia Wright (soprano), Helen Medlyn (alto), Patrick Power (tenor), David Griffiths (bass)

Tower Voices New Zealand, New Zealand Symphony Orchestra, Uwe Grodd

For Mr Hummel's Birthday.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn, Hummel, Hertel & Stamitz*: Trumpet Concertos

Håkan Hardenberger (trumpet)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler* - Symphony No. 4

Helmut Wittek

Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Guest

I was immensely enjoying Op.111 when I heard a loud tick every revolution in the slow movement and discovered a giant scratch! This is the second brand new LP to be so afflicted. How does this happen? Now, I have to return it.


----------



## KenOC

Kontrapunctus said:


> I was immensely enjoying Op.111 when I heard a loud tick every revolution in the slow movement and discovered a giant scratch! This is the second brand new LP to be so afflicted. How does this happen? Now, I have to return it.


As somebody who grew up with LPs...

"How do I hate thee?
Let me count the ways..."


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch*- Scottish Fantasy & Violin Concerto No. 2

Itzhak Perlman (violin)

Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, Zubin Mehta


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> As somebody who grew up with LPs...
> 
> "How do I hate thee?
> Let me count the ways..."


So did I, but I don't recall getting any brand new ones that were already scratched!


----------



## KenOC

Mine were never scratched until I removed them, extremely carefully, from their slip covers. As Handel says, "Behold, I tell you a mystery."


----------



## Guest

Yesterday I enjoyed the Elgar cd tremendously, the pomp and circumstance marches with all their grandeur lifted me up to a jolly mood.

*Mozart*

String Quintets KC 515 & 516
Alban Berg Quartet


----------



## gustavdimitri

I know there are few people who do not like Dudamel at all... I love him! Enthousiastic etc etc and all by heart! 

Listening to mahler 2 right now!

*Mahler - Symphony No.2 - Simon Bolivar Symphony Orchestra - Gustavo Dudamel*






Enjoy listening 

ps notice one of the lead singers pinking away a tear at the end!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: La Traviata

Anna Moffo (Violetta Valery), Richard Tucker (Alfredo Germont), Robert Merrill (Giorgio Germont), Anna Reynolds (Flora Bervoix), Liliana Poli (Annina), Piero de Palma (Gastone), Franco Calabrese (Baron Duphol), 
Chorus and Orchestra of Teatro dell'Opera di Roma, Fernando Previtali


----------



## Guest

*J.S.Bach*

Die Kunst der Fuge Gustav Leonhardt


----------



## Pugg

Heinrich Heine: Lieder

Stunden, Tage, Ewigkeiten

Benjamin Appl (baritone) & James Baillieu (piano)

Grieg, Edvard Hagerup (1843-1907)
Mendelssohn Hensel, Fanny Caecilie (1805-47)
Mendelssohn, Felix (1809-47)
Rubinstein, Anton Grigorevich (1829-94)
Schubert, Franz Peter (1797-1828)
Schumann, Robert (1810-56)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson part two this morning.

Piano Sonata (1946):
_Variations and Finale on a Theme of Haydn_ (1948):
Symphony no.3 (1962):
Symphony No. 4 (1970-72):
String Quartet no.4 (1973):
String Quartet no.5 (1974):


----------



## ludwigii

HARRY SOMERS (1925-1999)

*North Country (1948)*

National Arts Centre Orchestra, Victor Feldbrill










I'm going to discover what seems like a fascinating composer. It seems to me that it does not appear in other forum posts.


----------



## LezLee

BBC Radio 3 Composer Of The Week
This week Soviet Russia and today the 1960s.
Starting with the marvellous Shchedrin Carmen Suite.
The rest of the programme features the underrated *Georgy Sviridov*
This is his music for the film 'Time, Forward'


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn *- String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2

Live recording

Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## eljr

I heard this yesterday for the first time and it immediately became a favorite.
I listened to it as soon as awoke this morning , again.










Cistercian Chant
Choeur Gregorien De Paris

Genre 
Classical
Duration 
68:00
Release Date
March 31, 2009


----------



## Pugg

*Debussy & Ravel*: Chamber Works

Itzhak Perlman (violin), Lynn Harrell (cello), Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)

Debussy: Cello Sonata
Debussy: Violin Sonata in G minor
Ravel: Piano Trio in A minor


----------



## Pugg

​
*Danzi/ Mozart/ Stamitz *clarinet works.

Andreas Ottensamer (clarinet)

Kammerakademie Potsdam, Albrecht Mayer


----------



## Guest

French Music for Clarinet and Piano


----------



## Vasks

_Vinyl_

*Jimenez - Overture to "La Boda de Luis Alonso" (Sorozabal/Columbia)
Albeniz - Almeria, Triana & El Albaicia from "Iberia" (de Laccocha/London)
Gerhard - Symphony No. 4 (Davis/Argo)*


----------



## Judith

gustavdimitri said:


> I know there are few people who do not like Dudamel at all... I love him! Enthousiastic etc etc and all by heart!
> 
> Listening to mahler 2 right now!
> 
> *Mahler - Symphony No.2 - Simon Bolivar Symphony Orchestra - Gustavo Dudamel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy listening
> 
> ps notice one of the lead singers pinking away a tear at the end!


I am one of those that do like Dudamel!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Purcell*: Dido and Aeneas

Tatiana Troyanos, Richard Stilwell, Felicity Palmer, Elizabeth Gale, Patricia Kern

Alfreda Hodgson

English Chamber Orchestra, English Chamber Choir, Raymond Leppard


----------



## Robert Gamble

Morning Dvorak...









I liked all of it except for the Slavonic Dance. At first the 'riff' is fun. After 3 minutes of it, it gets old fast (unless you're dancing I assume).


----------



## Flavius

Arrieta: Marina. Kraus, Bayo, Pons, orq. Sin. de Tenerife/ Pérez (Valois)


----------



## bharbeke

*Alkan: Concerto for Piano Solo in G-Sharp Minor, Op. 39* (Vincenzo Maltempo)

I don't know why this isn't just called a piano sonata. No matter the name, though, this has a lot of fun and interesting passages contained in it.

*Ives: Central Park in the Dark* (Ludovic Morlot, Seattle Symphony Orchestra)

I don't understand the appeal of this one at all. It was one of the longest 11-minute periods of my life.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson part three this late afternoon/early evening.

Quintet for clarinet and strings (1968):










_Energy_ - symphonic study for brass band (1971):










Symphony no.5 (1972):










Quartet for horn, violin, cello and piano (1975):










String Quartet no.6 (1975):


----------



## Robert Gamble

Honegger (Symphonies 2 and 3) & Stravinsky (Concerto in D for String Orchestra) in early afternoon...

View attachment 99184


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Merl

Going to work it was Ticciati's wonderful account of Schumann's Spring Symphony (boy I love that cycle)!










And (on the way home) this classic, glorious, powerful Beethoven Symphony 5 from Markevitch. Heavenly.


----------



## Guest

Autumn with Brahms

Piano Quartets 1 & 3


----------



## wkasimer

Going back and forth between a couple of recent acquisitions:


----------



## Flavius

Penella: El Gato Montés. Domingo, Villarroel, Pons, Berganza, Orq. Sin. de Madrid/ Roa (DG)


----------



## Eramire156

*Chamber Music for Clarinet 
Hans Gál*









*Ensemble Burletta*


----------



## Guest

Ensemble Clément Janequin, Dominique Visse ‎- Fricassée parisienne


----------



## Rambler

*JS Bach Organ Works Vol. 1* Peter Hurford on Decca







I'm Listening to the first disc of this 3 CD set. Mainly Preludes and Fugues but also the Toccata and Fugue in D minor.


----------



## Vasks

bharbeke said:


> b
> *Ives: Central Park in the Dark* (Ludovic Morlot, Seattle Symphony Orchestra)
> 
> It was one of the longest 11-minute periods of my life.


Bernstein did it under 8 minutes. Maybe that's why


----------



## Merl

Finally, finishing with the 4th Symphony from this classic set.


----------



## Eramire156

*Gustav Mahler 
Symphony no. 9*









*Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Karel Ančerl*


----------



## Rambler

*Julian Bream Plays Bach* on RCA







This disc includes the Lute Suites Nos. 1 & 2 played on guitar and sonatas No 1 and 5 with George Malcolm on harpsichord. Very enjoyable.


----------



## Flavius

Gerhard: l'altanaixença del rei en jaume, sis cançons populars catalanes.... Cors, Garrigosa, Cármona, Orq. Sim. de Barcelona/ Colomer (Auvidis)


----------



## Johnmusic

*Borrowed and additions from the Opera Post Plus 2 new posts. **-ENJOY

Not especially well known but IMO a beautiful voice and singer.
American soprano Lucy Isabelle Marsh (1878-1956) / Obstination ~ in French (de Fontenailles) / Recorded: July 24, 1924 / Damon (Goethe; Stange, Op. 13, No. 1 - Die bekehrte ~ in English) /Recorded: May 18, 1920 --





Another little known gem.
French Soprano Odette Le FONTENAY: Le Nil (1917) 





Another gem from Odette Carlye
Odette Carlyle, "Il dit qu'à sa noble Patrie"- Haydée (Auber), Disque Gramophone about 1914. 





Mabel Garrison, " Bell Song" ** 





How beautiful.
Soprano Alice VERLET: Obeissons Quand Leur Voix Appelle (1916) from Manon (Massenet)
Recorded: October 1916 in New York City (Edison Diamond Disc)





Soprano Alice VERLET: Air du rossignol (1915) ** 





Better known but IMO not enough
Soprano Mabel GARRISON: Voce di primavera & Norwegian echo song (1916-17) 




*


----------



## Johnmusic

*IMO although this is not in the top several in popularity of AD's Symphonies it is magnificent. What a performance.*

Dvořák - Symphony n°7 - Cleveland / Szell


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: Brandenburg Concertos 1-5* Musica Antiqua Koln; Reinhard Goebel on Archiv
View attachment 99201

Excellent.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Ralph Vaughan Williams* - Symphony No. 3 "A London Symphony", performed by the London Philharmonic conducted by Sir Roger Norrington, on YouTube.






It is the first time I am listening to this symphony in its entirety. I especially love the two slower movements: the 2nd and the 4th (and of course I love symphonies which end in a slow movement). The last one is an epitome of nostagia and love - love for one's native homeland, that is. On Thursday, my next free day, I am going to hear it within the walls of the concert hall that rises so high above my own most beloved city - Hamburg, Germany.

Also, the opening reminds me somewhat of Wagner's Rheingold and of Howard Shore's Lord of the Rings symphony.


----------



## Flavius

Gerhard: l'altanaixença del rei en jaume, sis cançons populars catalanes.... Cors, Garrigosa, Cármona, Orq. Sim. de Barcelona/ Colomer (Auvidis)


----------



## Johnmusic

*From my home town Orchestra with my best. ENJOY !!!!! *

Der Rosenkavalier Suite · The Philadelphia Orchestra / Eugene Ormandy / Richard Strauss [/B]




[/COLOR]


----------



## Johnmusic

Der Rosenkavalier Suite · The Philadelphia Orchestra / 費城交響/奧曼第 · Eugene Ormandy / 奧曼第 · Richard Strauss / Richard Strauss


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson part four beginning tonight and concluding in the morning.

Symphony no.6 (1977):
Symphony no.7 (1977):










String Quartet no.7 (1977):
String Quartet no.8 (1979):










_Volcano_ for brass band (1979):










String Quartet no.9 - _32 Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Haydn_ (1982):


----------



## Flavius

Padre José Antonio Donostia: Basque Preludes, Andante for a Basque Sonata Heartfelt Prayer to Our Lady of Socorri.... Maso (Naxos)


----------



## Joe B

*Program: *Orchestral Set No. 2, Symphony No. 3 'The Camp Meeting', Symphony No. 4
*Performers:* Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)
*Conductor:* Sir Andrew Davis
*Composer:* Charles Ives
*Recording:* Recorded 6/2014, 3/2016, 6/2016 Melbourne, Victoria, AUS
*Format:* SACD (DSD/Hybrid-2017)
*Label: *Chandos


----------



## Johnmusic

*Max Bruch - Adagio Appassionato for Violin and Orchestra, op.57 
Soloist: Salvatore Accardo*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4VzsABgOMk


----------



## cougarjuno

Einar Englund Symphony #2 "Blackbird" also with his Piano Concerto #1 and Symphony #4 -- Turku Philharmonic (Naxos)
yes, it's a bit like Sibelius in parts


----------



## Joe B

1990 Erato


----------



## Johnmusic

Dame Joan Sutherland. Manon Lescaut. Daniel Auber. 
Dame Joan Sutherland, soprano. L´Orchestre de la Suisse Romande. Richard Bonynge.





Giacomo Meyerbeer - Dinorah - "Ombre legere" (Joan Sutherland)


----------



## Johnmusic

*J.S. Bach on 8-string guitar. Adagio and Fuga BWV 1003*

The Adagio and Fuga from J.S. Bach's second Sonata for Solo Violin BWV 1003. 
This arrangement draws upon material from Bach's own arrangement of this piece for keyboard BWV 964. Seeing how Bach alters his own works to suit a different instrument was an incredibly educational experience. A change of key, notes, added harmony and tempo (Grave vs Adagio...for guitar, i believe the latter works better) gave me a lot of options for this arrangement.


----------



## Guest

I bought this LP today. Stunning playing and sound, (It derives from a 30 ips master tape), but my copy has nearly constant surface noise. I'm hopeful that a second cleaning will help-don't really want to drive 65 miles to return it!


----------



## Flavius

Fayrfax: Missa Tecum principium; Maria plena virtute. The Cardinall's Musick/ Carwood, Skinner (Gaudeamus)


----------



## Johnmusic

Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 1 (Michelangeli, Giulini)


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---
Mozart: Symphony No.38 in D Major, KV 504

Karl Bohm leading the Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Trout Quintet

Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), Daniil Trifonov (piano), Roman Patkoló (double bass), Hwayoon Lee (viola), Maximilian Hornung (cello)


----------



## st Omer

The Tavener Collection. A collection of Tavener pieces from a 2003 CD. I am generally not a big fan of minimalism but the "Holy Minimalist" John Tavener composed some interesting works.


----------



## Pugg

Classical Oboe Concertos

Andrius Puskunigis (oboe)

St. Christopher Chamber Orchestra, Donatas Katkus

Dittersdorf: Concerto for Oboe D'Amore in A Major, L.43b
Ferlendis: Concerto for Oboe No. 1 in F major
Hofmann, L: Oboe Concerto in C major (Badley C2)
Mozart: Oboe Concerto In C major, K314
Mozart: Oboe Concerto in C, K285d


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Schubert*: Trout Quintet
> 
> Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), Daniil Trifonov (piano), Roman Patkoló (double bass), Hwayoon Lee (viola), Maximilian Hornung (cello)


Come on, now, you can't just post it without any comments!


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Come on, now, you can't just post it without any comments!


I've done that already, when it arrived, Daniil steels the show, it's a wonderful performance and it sure will stand the time, the best ever........let's say... the top 10
The other works are also nice listing at early morning.

Schubert: Ave Maria, D839
Schubert: Notturno in E flat major for piano trio, D897 (Op. post.148)
Schubert: Piano Quintet in A major, D667 'The Trout'
Schubert: Schwanengesang, D957
Schubert: Ständchen 'Leise flehen meine Lieder', D957 No. 4


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart* : Adagio and fugue in C minor for strings, K.546/*Beethoven* : Great fugue in B flat major, op.133 (Orchestra)/ *Strauss* : Metamorphose for 23 string instruments

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Pugg

*Hummel*: Piano Trios

Borodin Trio


----------



## Mowgli

Johnmusic said:


> *IMO although this is not in the top several in popularity of AD's Symphonies it is magnificent. What a performance.*
> 
> Dvořák - Symphony n°7 - Cleveland / Szell


I just played that LP and agree. Great performance.
Mow playing Dvořák #9 from the same box. Very nice.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Piano Quintet in E flat major, Op. 44/ String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 41 No. 1

Paul Gulda (piano)/ Hagen Quartett


----------



## gustavdimitri

*Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 5 - Szell, Cleveland Orchestra*

One of my first classical lp's! 















Enjoy listening


----------



## Pugg

​* Verdi*: La Forza del destino

Souliotis, Menippo, Sereni, Mattiucci, Vinco;

de Angelis. Napoli, 1966


----------



## Guest

Gustav Leonhardt


----------



## Judith

Tchaikovsky 5th Symphony 
RLPO
Conducted by Vasily Petrenko

Very powerful performance. Love this one

Then on vinyl 

Rimsky Korsakov
Scheherazade
LSO (John Georiadis solo violin)
Yevgeny Svetlanov

Have the vinyl bug a bit after learning how to pipe the record player to main stereo system using auxiliary lead. Sounds really good as record player doesn't have a good sound on its own.


----------



## eljr

Pugg said:


> I've done that already, when it arrived, Daniil steels the show, it's a wonderful performance and it sure will stand the time, the best ever........let's say... the top 10
> The other works are also nice listing at early morning.
> 
> Schubert: Ave Maria, D839
> Schubert: Notturno in E flat major for piano trio, D897 (Op. post.148)
> Schubert: Piano Quintet in A major, D667 'The Trout'
> Schubert: Schwanengesang, D957
> Schubert: Ständchen 'Leise flehen meine Lieder', D957 No. 4





st Omer said:


> The Tavener Collection. A collection of Tavener pieces from a 2003 CD. I am generally not a big fan of minimalism but the "Holy Minimalist" John Tavener composed some interesting works.





Joe B said:


> *Program: *Orchestral Set No. 2, Symphony No. 3 'The Camp Meeting', Symphony No. 4
> *Performers:* Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)
> *Conductor:* Sir Andrew Davis
> *Composer:* Charles Ives
> *Recording:* Recorded 6/2014, 3/2016, 6/2016 Melbourne, Victoria, AUS
> *Format:* SACD (DSD/Hybrid-2017)
> *Label: *Chandos


Seems the more time I spend in this thread the more things I MUST listen to.

It's like I have lost control of my own destiny!


----------



## Guest

*Richard Strauss*

Lieder CD 1
This EMI box just delivered and with a booklet with all the text,very happy with it,and in very good condition too.


----------



## Pugg

eljr said:


> Seems the more time I spend in this thread the more things I MUST listen to.
> 
> It's like I have lost control of my own destiny!


I know the feeling, never get tired of it.


----------



## Pugg

​
Alexandre Tharaud plays Scarlatti

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)



> The biggest surprise on this wonderfully exuberant and exhilarating disc comes with the very first notes: the piano tone is rich and full...There's never a dull moment, and Tharaud's range of touch and colour, and his sheer enthusiasm, shine through every jewel-like piece.


The Guardian.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson part five this afternoon.

Quintet for clarinet, bass clarinet and string trio (1981):










Symphony no.8 (1981):
_Variations on a Theme of Carl Nielsen_ for orchestra (1983):










_The Four Temperaments_ - suite for brass band (1983):










String Quartet no.10 - _For Peace_ (1983):
String Quartet no.11 (1984):


----------



## LezLee

Continuing with BBC Radio 3 Composer of the Week - Soviet Russia
Today - 1970s. Church, State and Spirit.
Ustvolskaya, Gubaidulina, Schnittke and :

*Martynov - The Beatitudes *






Gorgeous!


----------



## Guest

*Johann Strauss *

Die Fledermaus Carlos Kleiber


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak.*:
String Quartet No.6 &7 
Panocha Quartet.


----------



## Guest

Featuring the Royal Opera's Joss Stone with Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields guitarist Jeff Beck...


----------



## Guest

And once I finished listening to the above I started listening to this...






featuring Rod Stewart member of both De Nederlandse Opera in Amsterdam and the Prague National Theater (Národní Divadlo v Praze) and Ronald Isley of both the Opera Lyra Ottawa and the Canadian Opera Company in Toronto...


----------



## Guest

I chose this piece for two reasons... 1st: I really do want to know just what is so funny about peace, love, and understanding... (mostly because I receive so little of it on these boards but that is neither here nor there) and 2nd: There is a distinct lack of classical music videos being posted with go-go dancers being featured prominently (they're mostly relegated to the background) and I've decided to remedy that situation by presenting this classic...


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Klavierkonzert Nr. 3 (New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein / 1964); Chorfantasie op. 80 (New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein / 1962)


----------



## Vasks

_Spun on today's turntable_

*Smetana - Overture to "The Bartered Bride" (Mackerras/Vanguard Everyman)
Schubert - Twelve German Dances (Brendel/Philips)
Rimsky-Korsakov - Symphony #2 (Gould/RCA)*


----------



## Pugg

*Barber*: Adagio for Strings, Op. 11, / *Copland*: Quiet City Creston: A Rumor/ I*ves*, C: Symphony No. 3 'The Camp Meeting

The Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Guest

*The Swingle Singers*

Bach hits back CD 2
For the love of the human voice.









Ein Feste Burg, BVW 302
by The Swingle Singers/Helen Massey/Deryn Edwards/Linda Stevens/Heather Cairncross/Andrew Busher/Jonathan Rathbone/Ben Parry/David Porter Thomas
2 
Organ Fugue From Fantasia And Fugue, BWV 542
by The Swingle Singers 
3 
The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 2, BWV 870-893: Prelude and Fugue in G-Sharp Minor, BWV 887 (Excerpt, Prelude)
by The Swingle Singers/Helen Massey/Deryn Edwards/Linda Stevens/Heather Cairncross/Andrew Busher/Jonathan Rathbone/Ben Parry/David Porter Thomas 
4 
Chorale (No.4) From Wachet Auf! (Sleepers, Wake!) BWV140
by The Swingle Singers/Helen Massey/Deryn Edwards/Linda Stevens/Heather Cairncross/Andrew Busher/Jonathan Rathbone/Ben Parry/David Porter Thoma 
5 
Chorale From Wachet Auf! BWV140
by The Swingle Singers/Linda Stevens/Heather Cairncross/Ben Parry/David Porter Thomas/Helen Massey/Deryn Edwards/Jonathan Rathbone/Andrew Bushe 
6 
Liebster Jesu, Wir Sind Hier, BWV 731
by The Swingle Singers/Linda Stevens/Heather Cairncross/Ben Parry/David Porter Thomas/Helen Massey/Deryn Edwards/Andrew Busher/Jonathan Rathbone 
7 
In Dulci Jubilo: Chorale Prelude
by The Swingle Singers 
8 
In Dulci Jubilo: Chorale
by The Swingle Singer 
9 
Andante From Sonata No. 2 For Violin, BWV 1003
by The Swingle Singers 
10 
First Movement From Brandenburg Concerto No. 3, BWV 1048
by The Swingle Singers 
11 
Schafe Können Sicher Weiden (Sheep May Safely Graze) From BWV208
by The Swingle Singer 
12 
Badinerie From Suite No. 2, BWV 1067
by The Swingle Singers 
13 
The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 2, BWV 870-893: Prelude and Fugue in D-Sharp Minor, BWV 877 (Excerpt, Fugue)
by The Swingle Singers 
14 
Three-Part Invention, BWV 782
by The Swingle Singers 
15 
Et Resurrexit From Mass In B Minor, BWV 232
by The Swingle Singers 
16 
Bist Du Bei Mir (From The Notebook Of Anna Magdalena Bach) Not Arr. Connah
by The Swingle Singers 
17 
Blute Nur From St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
by The Swingle Singers 
18 
Fuga alla Giga in G Major, BWV 577
by The Swingle Singers 
19 
Air From Suite No. 3 (Air On A G String), BWV 1068
by The Swingle Singers 
20 
Fugue in G Minor, BWV 578
by The Swingle Singers 
21 
Es Ist Genug From Cantata No. 60, BWV 60
by The Swingle Singers


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi* : Don Carlo

Nicolai Ghiaurov (Filippo II), Jose Carreras (Don Carlo), Mirella Freni (Elisabetta), Agnes Baltsa (Eboli), Ruggero Raimondi (Il Grande Inquisitore), Piero Cappuccilli (Rodrigo), Edita Gruberova (Tebaldo), Jose van Dam (Un Frate), Horst Nitsche (Il Conte di Lerma), Carlo Meletti (Un Araldo Reale), Barbara Hendricks (Una voce dal cielo)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Heitor Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasileiras Nos 7-9 and Quinteto en Forma de Choros


----------



## Marinera

Today's morning music. I liked what Debargue did with Scarlatti's short works so much that I ended up listening to the whole album.


----------



## Pesaro

Haydn: String Quartet, Opus 74, No. 2, Fitzwilliam Quartet

Very charming quartet played masterfully by the Fitzwilliam Quartet.

https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Compos...&refinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin:625150011


----------



## Merl

Something a little different to my usual for the trip to, and back from, work. On the way it was this Dvorak disc under the guidance of Mackerras. Often people rave over Mackerras' Dvorak Tone Poems (but I prefer Kuchar, tbh). Still a very good disc.Had to skip the 'Golden Spinning Wheel' to get most of these in.










On the way back it was Barenboim and Ansermet ripping through Franck's Orchestral works. Superb disc and a recording that is so lively and clear it sounds as though it was only recorded a few years ago. Delightful.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> I've done that already, when it arrived, Daniil steels the show, it's a wonderful performance and it sure will stand the time, the best ever........let's say... the top 10
> The other works are also nice listing at early morning.
> 
> Schubert: Ave Maria, D839
> Schubert: Notturno in E flat major for piano trio, D897 (Op. post.148)
> Schubert: Piano Quintet in A major, D667 'The Trout'
> Schubert: Schwanengesang, D957
> Schubert: Ständchen 'Leise flehen meine Lieder', D957 No. 4


Sorry, I must have missed that!


----------



## Robert Gamble

Comparing these two again... Suites 1 and 2 to round out the head to head of the first discs in both sets.


----------



## Flavius

Huizar: Sym. Nr.1, Nr.2, 'Oxpanixtli', Nr.3 & Nr.4, 'Cora'. Orq. Sin. Nacional/ Cárdinas (RCA)


----------



## laurie

Traverso said:


> *The Swingle Singers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> I totally mis-read this as ~ "The *Swinging Singles*" !! :lol:


----------



## Malx

J. S. Bach, Harpsichord Concertos - Rousset, AAM, Hogwood.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Dame Joan Sutherland. Al tuo fallo ammenda festi . Beatrice di Tenda. *


----------



## KirbyH

I haven't been doing a lot of particularly ambitious listening so far as repertoire is concerned, but I do have a few things to say about these favorites.

To and from work yesterday I listened to Karajan's 1977 (I think, correct me if I'm wrong) recording of the Beethoven 7th. Out of four recordings that I own of this specific conductor/symphony pairing, I absolutely like this one the best. There is a great deal of clout in the strings here, and DG favors them in many spaces - so the better. This symphony has some very active, beautiful writing for strings. Karajan leans into them, keeping his foot on the accelerator without rushing through. Not only that, but this remastering is very, very good, even though the Philharmonie has its detractors. You wouldn't know it here. This is terminal velocity Beethoven, and while I don't want to say its the ONLY way it should be played....

At the other end of the spectrum, we have Rachmaninov's Second Piano Concerto, a chestnut of chestnuts if there ever was one. (As is the Beethoven 7th, but my point stands.) Rubinstein has a very warm sympathy to Rachmaninov's virtuostic, creamy writing here, steel hands in velvet gloves and stylistic flair nonwithstanding. Reiner keeps everything moving at a nice pace, allowing the listener to just take an absolute bath in this music without drowning. I am a constant admirer of both this and the Third Piano Concerto. It's beautiful, showy music that I can't ever seem to get quite enough of. Having heard both the Second Symphony and Symphonic Dances performed live, it just makes me want to experience more.

In my ever ongoing quest to spread the appeal of band music whenever I can, I want to draw attention to his piece "Praise Jerusalem." To quote Barnhouse's note on this outstanding composition: "This set of variations on a 7th Century Armenian Communion Easter hymn calls forth every possible sound, color and tonal effect, showing off the winds, brasses and percussion of the modern band in all their glory." I can't put it any more succinctly than that. As a band member, this is the sort of music I constantly yearn to play. Not only that, but it's thrilling to listen to. Now, Alfred Reed did a lot of work in Japan towards the end of his life in Japan, and there quite a few recordings that he set down for both Klavier and Iontech, all of which are definitive if you care about this music. I am just a little bit biased, but I would say Alfred Reed is very much worth exploring. If Holst's Suites for Band are the Beethoven Fifth and Seventh, Praise Jerusalem would be akin to Mahler's Seventh.

Cover yourselves in glory!


----------



## Johnmusic

* Franck : Symphony in D minor
Arturo Toscanini (Conductor) = NBC Symphony Orchestra*
The music and playing are musical magic


----------



## Rambler

*JS Bach: Brandenburg Concerto No. 6; Triple Concerto BWV1044; Orchestral Suites BWV1066 & 1067* Musica Antiqua led by Reinhard Goebel on Archiv







Disc two from this 8 CD set. Very good. The opening movement of the sixth Brandenburg is taken at quite a fast speed. This movement can sound quite stodgy on some of my older recordings of the piece - so I quite like the pace here.


----------



## Sonata

Beethoven Complete Piano Sonatas

I'm taking this at a couple of sonatas a day


----------



## eljr

Lycourgos Angelopoulos
The Glory of Byzantium

Release Date 2006
Duration01:03:51
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral


----------



## laurie

senza sordino said:


> This is it folks, the final part to my month long English music listening project, part fifteen. I saved some of my absolute favourites for this.
> 
> Walton Improvisations on an impromptu by Britten, Cello Concerto, Symphony no 2 I love the cello concerto


The Cello Concerto is a new discovery for me .... I am _really _liking this!
So happy you posted it


----------



## Eramire156

*Symphonies nos.2 & 4
Arthur Honegger*









*Symphonieorchester des
Bayerischen Rundfunks

Charles Dutoit*


----------



## eljr

Traverso said:


> This EMI box just delivered and with a booklet with all the text,very happy with it,


I too just received a box set in the mail, I posted about it here. A gift of Music! (from Traverso)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson part six tonight.

_The Four Temperaments_ -suite for brass band (1983):










Trio for horn, violin and piano (1984):










Sonata for violin and piano (1984):










_Michael Tippett, his Mystery_ for solo piano (1984):










Symphony no.9 (1985-87):


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Rambler

*Bach: 6 Solo Sonatas & Partitas* Victoria Mullova, violin







Wonderful! I must admit to having several recordings of these works, and this certainly is one of my favourites in quite a stiff field.


----------



## pmsummer

CONSORT MUSIC FOR 4, 5, AND 6 VIOLS
*William Cranford*
LeStrange Viols

_Olde Focus_


----------



## laurie

Gershwin's _Rhapsody in Blue_ , Kirill Gerstein, piano.

_Rhapsody _is a long-time favorite for both my daughter & I; we were thrilled to hear it at the Oregon Symphony a couple weeks ago. I had never heard of Gerstein before; wow, were we impressed! 
His performance of this was *amazing*, he really brought the house down! :clap:

 (this you-tube is with a smaller orchestra; it's the only performance I could find.)


----------



## Robert Gamble

Symphony #1


----------



## Guest

Superb all around!


----------



## Guest

Picked up this first set of Sonatas-great playing and pretty good sound-perhaps a bit clangorous in the loud passages but not nearly as emaciated as the CD version!


----------



## eljr

laurie said:


> Gershwin's _Rhapsody in Blue_ , Kirill Gerstein, piano.
> 
> _Rhapsody _is a long-time favorite for both my daughter & I; we were thrilled to hear it at the Oregon Symphony a couple weeks ago. I had never heard of Gerstein before; wow, were we impressed!
> His performance of this was *amazing*, he really brought the house down! :clap:
> 
> (this you-tube is with a smaller orchestra; it's the only performance I could find.)


I just streamed this to the DAC.


----------



## Malx

Schumann, Symphony No3 from this set that presents Schumann's Symphonies in a paired down, lithe manner which I find a lovely alternative to the traditional renditions of Karajan and others.


----------



## Taggart

Disc 3 (part 1 of 2) of










The full choir and orchestra versions were glorious. They were interspersed with some subtle beauty not entirely to our taste. We felt that the recording was a little muffled in parts and found that it was recorded live in the Basilica of San Marco in Venice. The attempt to display the singers as well as the choir in a polychoral setting seemed to result in a recording that, although powerful, lacked clarity.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Max Bruch - Romanze op. 85 for Viola and Orchestra*

Brett Deubner performs Max Bruch's Romance for Viola and Orchestra with the Orquestra Sinfônica do Rio Grande do Norte (OSRN) conducted by Linus Lerner at Teatro Riachuelo in Natal, Brazil on September 30th 2015.


----------



## Johnmusic

*This classic recording from 1952 is heard in 3D sound for the first time.*

The *"William Tell Overture"* *by Rossini* is, not only among the the best sounding recordings *Toscanini* ever made, it is also a great performance. Later interpreters tend to slow this down, but the reality seems to be that interpretations from the 19th and early 20th centuries are brisk.


----------



## Flavius

Flamenco: Fandangos, Malaguenas, Mirabrás.... El Nino de Almadén, Soler (harmonia mundi)


----------



## Johnmusic

*Richard Strauss: Scenes from Salome and Elektra-- so :lol: soothing ?????*

********************** SALOME ********************

*----------Dance of the Seven Veils, Salome - Richard Strauss, Fritz Reiner 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QK...Chorus
[MEDIA=youtube]UuWEbRzI6Q8[/MEDIA][/B]*


----------



## cougarjuno

Mahler Symphony #1 with the discarded Blumine movement put in its original place as the second movement. Hungarian State Orchestra -- Ivan Fischer (Hungaroton White Label) I love this recording! (1988) The sound is so warm and lovely and played beautifully


----------



## Joe B

A David Wiebe cello with a Bosendorfer piano; and two people who make them sing. :cheers:


----------



## Johnmusic

*Tchaikovsky : Mazeppa - Two orchestral pieces from the opera (1883) 
Act I : Cossack's Dance
Act III : Prelude (The Battle of Poltava)*

Performed by the London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Geoffrey Simon.


----------



## Guest

CPE Bach "Hamburg" Symphonies. Wonderful playing and sound.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## deprofundis

Hello tonight im resting a bit i have been active quite in these weeks, so this week i sleep at 9H or 10H max pm.
Im just burned and tired, sleeping is better since in the winter the cold make yah sleep more easily well kind off.

*I purchased and am listening to a Gregorian cd on naxos and gosh it's splendid. amazing, full of light and joy it's called
Ego Sum Resurectio :gregorian chants for the dead.The recording is perform by Alession Randon ,Anonymeous & Aurora Surgit, great soulfull rendition by the singer, you feel like you were catapult in year 1000 in a church somewhere in europe, so this album wonderfull brewed wonderfull ancient lore cd sometime and this is one of them.
*
Goodnight fellows arounds talk classical headquarter i feel sleepy more light more in peace whit sutch a music.

:angel:


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Also ---



















Now ---
Manuel Canales (1747-1786)String Quartet in B Flat, Op.3, No.2

Cambini Quartet: Miguel Simarro and Eva-Maria Roll, violins -- Lothar Haass, viola -- Michael Rupprecht, cello


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Johnmusic

*Arturo Toscanini - Zampa Overture (Hérold) (Marvelous)*





From the NBC broadcast of July 18, 1943. Originally issued on LP as RCA Victor LM-6026
*Toscanini conducts the NBC Symphony Orchestra in a rousing performance of the familiar "Poet and Peasant" Overture by Franz von Suppé.*


----------



## Johnmusic

************** Bruch - Kol Nidrei, Op. 47 - Gregor Piatigorsky ***************

Gregor Piatigorsky (1903-1976), cello
Philadelphia Orchestra / Eugene Ormandy
Rec. 1947-12-28 (Academy of Music, Philadelphia)


----------



## Flavius

Byrd; Taverner: Magnificat, Nunc dimittis, Ave verum corpus; Mass 'The Western Wind'. King's College Choir, Cambridge/ Willcocks (London)


----------



## Pugg

*Harp Concertos*

Marisa Robles (harp)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Iona Brown

Beethoven, Ludwig van (1770-1827)
Boieldieu, François Adrien (1775-1834)
Dittersdorf, Carl Ditters von (1739-99)
Eberl, Anton (1765-1807)
Handel, George Frideric (1685-1759)


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms*: Ein deutsches Requiem; Aafje Heynis, 
Wiener Symphoniker, Wolfgang Sawallisch


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*- Symphony no 2

Edith Mathis , Soprano ･ Norma Procter , Alt 
Rafael Kubelick conducting.


----------



## Guest

*Richard Strauss*

Lieder CD 2


----------



## Pugg

* Schumann* - Etuden - Arabeske.
Maurizio Pollini

vinyl edition.


----------



## Guest

Kontrapunctus said:


> Superb all around!


Superb indeed.:tiphat:


----------



## gustavdimitri

Light fresh crisp music to start accompanying the morning coffee 















Enjoy listening


----------



## Guest

*J.S.Bach*

Happy times :angel: Instant joy when I hear these masterly directed cantatas.


----------



## gustavdimitri

Cello Symphony ...!















Enjoy listening


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: Stiffelio

Carreras/Sass/Manuguerra et al.

ORF Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Lamberto Gardelli


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson part seven this morning.

String Trio (1987):










String Quartet no.12 (1987):
String Quintet no.1 (1987):










Symphony no.10 (1988):










_Introduction and Allegro on a Bass of Max Reger_ for brass band (1987):
_Vortex_ for brass band (1989):


----------



## Guest

*Prokofiev *

Ivan the Terrible Riccardo Muti


----------



## ludwigii

Back to classics:

LUDWIG VAN BEETHOVEN
*Piano Concertos No.1-2
*
Wilhelm Backhaus
Wiener Philharmoniker
Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt


----------



## eljr

Choir of the Vienna Hofburgkapelle
Gregorian Chant for the Church Year

Cd I
Advent

Genre
Classical
Relesae Date
February 22, 2011
Duration
6 CD's


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner*: Overtures and Preludes

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati

Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg: Overture
Lohengrin: Prelude to Act 1
Lohengrin: Prelude to Act 3
Parsifal: Good Friday Music
Tannhäuser: Overture and Venusberg Music
Tristan und Isolde: Prelude & Liebestod


----------



## Guest

eljr said:


> Choir of the Vienna Hofburgkapelle
> Gregorian Chant for the Church Year
> 
> Cd I
> Advent
> 
> Genre
> Classical
> Relesae Date
> February 22, 2011
> Duration
> 6 CD's


And ,do you like it,for me this is the ultimate. In the link a few suggestions about plainchant.

https://static.rasset.ie/documents/lyric-fm/plainchant.pdf


----------



## Pugg

*Fête à la Française
*
Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal, Charles Dutoit

Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Petite Suite), Op. 22
Chabrier: España
Chabrier: Joyeuse Marche
Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice
Ibert: Divertissement
Saint-Saëns: Bacchanale from Samson et Dalila
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila: Act 3
Satie: Gymnopédie No. 1
Satie: Gymnopédie No. 3
Thomas, Ambroise: Raymond Overture


----------



## eljr

Traverso said:


> And ,do you like it,for me this is the ultimate. In the link a few suggestions about plainchant.
> 
> https://static.rasset.ie/documents/lyric-fm/plainchant.pdf


I just gave the 1st disc a 1st spin.

It was just wonderful. I am listening to more and more Choral and more and more plainchant.

It's an unfurling love affair. At my age, to find love, anew!

-------------------------

I am waiting to consume the entirety of the set before I place it on my blog here.


----------



## eljr

I had to give this another listen.










Anne-Sophie Mutter / Daniil Trifonov
Franz Schubert: Forellenquintett

Release Date November 3, 2017
Duration55:52
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording DateJune, 2017
Recording Location
Baden-Baden, Festspielhaus


----------



## Pugg

*Bach *: Cantata BWV202 'Weichet Nur, betrübte Schatten' (Wedding Cantata), etc.

Edith Mathis & Lucia Popp

Berlin Chamber Orchestra, Peter Schreier

Bach, J S: Cantata BWV202 'Weichet Nur, betrübte Schatten' (Wedding Cantata)
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV210 'O holder Tag, erwunschte Zeit' (Wedding Cantata)


----------



## Eramire156

*elgars ghost* is traversing the recordings of *Robert Simpson*, so I had to dig out my favorite recording of his third symphony.









_*London Symphony Orchestra 
Jascha Horenstein*_

Unfortunately the original CD issue on Unicorn has started to bronze but at this point still playable, so I bought CD reissue on NMC as backup, hoping some day to find the original vinyl from 1970.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*: Concertos

Norman Nelson (violin), Anthony Howard (violin), Trevor Connah (violin), Iona Brown (violin), Kenneth Heath (cello), Neil Black (oboe), Celia Nicklin (oboe), Timothy Brown (horn), Robin Davis (horn), Carmel Kaine (violin), John Wilbraham (trumpet), Philip Jones (trumpet)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.


----------



## eljr

Traverso said:


> And ,do you like it,for me this is the ultimate. In the link a few suggestions about plainchant.
> 
> https://static.rasset.ie/documents/lyric-fm/plainchant.pdf


oh, homework...

it's that obvious I need tutelage? lol

Thanks, I do need it, it is appreciated.


----------



## Selby

No. 8 
Bound to be the best symphony of the decade?


----------



## Judith

Repertoire today has been

Beethoven Symphonies 2 and 5

from the Beethoven Box Set

Vienna Philharmonic
Simon Rattle

A wonderful orchestra that I have recently fallen in love with. Lovely performance. (Following one of their Violinists on Twitter)

Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto

Joshua Bell
Berlin Philharmonic
Conducted by Michael Tilson Thomas 

Brahms 2nd Piano Concerto
Stephen Hough
Mozarteuorchester Saltzburg
Conducted by Mark Wrigglesworth


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: Nabucco

Piero Cappuccilli (Nabucco), Plácido Domingo (Ismaele), Evgeny Nesterenko (Zaccaria), Ghena Dimitrova (Abigaille), Lucia Valentini Terrani (Fenena), Kurt Rydl (Gran Sacerdote), Volker Horn (Abdallo), Lucia Popp (Anna)

Chorus & Orchestra of German Opera Berlin, Giuseppe Sinopoli


----------



## eljr

Katia Labèque / Katia and Marielle Labèque / Marielle Labèque
Minimalist Dream House

Release Date March 15, 2013
Genre
Classical
Styles
Keyboard
Runtime
2hr 9min


----------



## bharbeke

*Saint-Saens: Clarinet, Oboe, and Bassoon Sonatas* (Akane Makita, Soloists of the Accademia di Santa Cecilia Rome)

Thanks to Honegger and Anankasmo for recommending these sonatas. I very much enjoyed the oboe sonata, and the clarinet one was just okay. The bassoon sonata is a nice composition, but this recording had too much noise of the bassoonist changing fingerings or some similar sounds. Does anyone have a recommendation for a better sounding recording? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sonata

Janacek- Glagolithic Mass. conducted by Atoni Wit


----------



## Haydn man

Going for HVK for today, much has been written about this performance, so all I will add is that I think it is a great performance with the VPO sounding glorious to these ears


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

*Nicolas Gombert*


----------



## eljr

BBC Symphony Orchestra / Martyn Brabbins
Vaughn Williams: A London Symphony

Release Date October 27, 2017
Duration01:12:21
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Band Music
Choral
Vocal Music


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: The Well Tempered Clavier Book 1* Angela Hewitt, piano on hyperion







This is a tasteful performance on piano (tasteful as compared to the Glenn Gould eccentricities). Actually I love my many recordings of this work, including the Gould recording. All my recordings are on piano - thus far in my listening I have preferred piano over harpsichord in Bach. Now if this were Couperin it would have to be harpsichord over piano.


----------



## Eramire156

*Wagner Concert*









*Wilhelm Furtwängler*


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord BWV1014-1018* Reinhard Goebel, violin; Robert Hill, harpsichord on Archiv








These violin sonatas (and the last in the set of six - for listening to tomorrow night) are quite something. Whilst obviously baroque - they somehow seem to transcend the more typical baroque violin and harpsichord sonata. Favourite works for me!


----------



## Mowgli

Earlier Brendel played some Beethoven Sonatas from the 2013 BC LvB Edition ('60's VOX)

Now I'm tickling my tinnitus


----------



## Eramire156

*My 100th post*

*Anton Bruckner
Symphony no.9*









*Chicago Symphony Orchestra 
Carlo Maria Giulini *

Recorded in Medinah Temple, December 1976


----------



## Johnmusic

*Look at the cast from 2 different performances molded into one - Lawrence and Flagstad. OMG not like this today.
Richard Wagner (1813-1883)
"DIE WALKÜRE"*

*Conductor: Richard Bodanzky

Wotan: Friedrich Schorr
Brünnhilde: Marjorie Lawrence
Siegmund: Paul Althouse (Act I)/Lauritz Melchior (Act II & III)
Sieglinde: Kirsten Flagstad
Hunding: Emanuel List (Act I)/Ludwig Hofmann (Act II & III)
Fricka: Kerstin Thorborg
Gerhilde: Thelma Votipka
Grimgerde: Irra Petina
Helmwige: Dorothy Manski
Ortlinde: Irene Jessner
Rossweise: Lucielle Browning
Schwertleite: Anna Kaskas
Siegrune: Helen Olheim
Waltraute: Doris Doe

Orchestra of the Metropolitan Opera House
Act I - February 2, 1935
Act II & III - December 18, 1937
New York*


----------



## Guest

My favorite performance of one of my favorite chamber pieces. Wonderful sound.


----------



## bharbeke

*Weber: Oberon* (Kubelik, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra)

This was mostly background music for me, but certain moments grabbed my attention. The standout that I would revisit this opera for was "Von Jugend auf in dem Kampfgefild," sung wonderfully by Placido Domingo.


----------



## bharbeke

*Chopin: Rondo in C, Op. 73* (Daniil Trifonov)

This one is simply great.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Il Meglio di... Jussi Björling 1936-1960 (Best of) Friends this is a bit over 2 hours. You might want to break this down into 1/2 hours as I think most of you will listen to pieces as encores extending the tape. Whatever I hope it brings you much JOY.*

This album includes the complete part of Turiddu from the rare 1959 recording, according to 
Anna-Lisa Björling the best performance of her husband ever. 
The downloadable album also includes the song Ack Värmeland (1936) omitted in the video.

_01 Leoncavallo: Mattinata (Stockholm 1944) 00:00:30
02 Tosti: Ideale (Stockholm 1937) 00:02:46
03 LA BOHÈME: Che gelida manina (Hilversum 1939) 00:06:09
04 FAUST: Salut, demeure (Hilversum 1939) 00:10:45
05 REQUIEM: Ingemisco (Hilversum 1939) 00:15:30
06 TURANDOT: Nessun dorma (Stockholm 1944) 00:19:30
07 UN BALLO N MASCHERA: Teco io sto (w/Rethberg, San Francisco 1940) 00:23:45
08 ROMÉO ET JULIETTE: Ah, léve-toi, soleil (New York 1947) 00:33:25
09 ROMÉO ET JULIETTE: Ah, désespoir (New York 1947) 00:36:39
10 MANON LESCAUT: Tra voi belle (New York 1956) 00:37:30
11 MANON LESCAUT: Donna non vidi mai (New York 1956) 00:38:54
12 MANON LESCAUT: Tu, tu, amore, tu (w/Albanese, New York 1956) 00:41:26
13 MANON LESCAUT: Ah Manon (New York 1956) 00:49:17
14 MANON LESCAUT: Presto, in fila... Guardate, pazzo son (New York 1956) 00:51:48
15 TOSCA: Recondita armonia (New York 1959) 00:55:28
16 TOSCA: È buona la mia Tosca... La vita mi costasse (New York 1959) 00:58:10
17 TOSCA: Floria... amore... Vittoria! (w/ Curtis-Verna, MacNeil, New York 1959) 01:01:45
18 TOSCA: E lucean le stelle (New York 1959) 01:04:44
19 CAVALLERIA RUSTICANA: O Lola (New York 1959) 01:08:15
20 CAVALLERIA RUSTICANA: Tu qui, Santuzza (w/Simionato, New York 1959) 01:10:45
21 CAVALLERIA RUSTICANA: Intanto amici... Lo so che il torto è mio... Mamma, quel vino (w/Cassel, New York 1959) 01:23:22
22 LA FANCIULLA DEL WEST: Ch'ella mi creda (Stockholm 1937) 01:34:46
23 L'ARLESIANA: È la solita storia (Stockholm 1945) 01:37:10
24 STABAT MATER Cujus animam (Stockholm 1938) 01:41:07
25 LA BELLE HÉLÈNE: Au mont Ida (Stockholm 1938) 01:45:26
26 JOCELYN: Caches dans cet asile (Stockholm 1945) 01:48:44
27 Sjöberg: Tonerna (London 1952) 01:51:37
28 Strauss: Morgen (Stockholm 1939) 01:54:41
29 Sibelius: Demanten på marssnön (New York 1957) 01:58:00
30 Sibelius: Flickan kom ifrån sin älsklings möte (New York 1957) 02:02:02
31 LOHENGRIN: In fernem Land (Göteborg 1960) 02:05:57
32 Adam: Cantique de Noel (Stockholm 1959)_*





*


----------



## Guest

I'm not sure that Pletnev's reorchestrated chamber orchestra version of the Concertos improves upon the originals, but Trifonov certainly plays them and the other pieces beautifully. Good sound. (Yes, I'm playing a CD--it was a "thank you" gift from my local NPR station for supporting them.)


----------



## SiegendesLicht

eljr said:


> BBC Symphony Orchestra / Martyn Brabbins
> Vaughn Williams: A London Symphony
> 
> Release Date October 27, 2017
> Duration01:12:21
> Genre
> Classical
> Styles
> Symphony
> Band Music
> Choral
> Vocal Music


Just came home from the live performance. What a wonderful piece of music it is! Especially the last movement, the "passing away" made me shed a tear. A more detailed report tomorrow.

PS. That cover reminds me so much of Hamburg and the Elbe.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Joe B




----------



## bejart

Now ---
Haydn: String Quartet No.28 in E♭ Major, Op.20, No.1

Quatour Mosaiques: Erich Hobarth and Andrea Bischof, violins -- Anita Mitterer, viola -- Christophe Coin, cello


----------



## Johnmusic

*Dvořák - Slavonic Dances op.46 - Cleveland / Szell 1956*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1BZiXygLuc


----------



## cougarjuno

Prokofiev Violin Concertos (with Stravinsky Violin concerto) Cho-Liang Lin with Esa Pekka conducting LA Phil (Sony)


----------



## Joe B

*Program:* Disc 1: Sonata in A "Duo", Rondo in B minor, Fantasy in C
Disc 2: Sonatina No. 1 in D, Sonatina No. 2 in A minor, Sonatina No. 3 in G minor
*Performers: *Arnold Steinhardt (violin), Seymour Lipkin (piano)
*Composer:* Franz Schubert
Recording: Recorded at Curtis Institute of Music, Philadelphia, PA
*Format:* CD (DDD-2006)
*Label: *Newport Classic

Currently listening to disc 2.


----------



## Josquin13

Today, I listened to new recordings of Ravel and Debussy solo piano music--from two young pianists that are relatively new to me. The first, Hinrich Alpers' 2015 set of the complete Ravel solo piano music, which totally captivated me. This is some of the finest Ravel playing I've heard in ages. Alpers is very well recorded too:

https://www.amazon.com/Complete-Pia...10888279&sr=1-1&keywords=hinrich+alpers+ravel

The second, a Debussy disc from pianist Nino Gvetadze, whose Debussy playing is also first class, and likewise comes in superb sound.

https://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00HFEBYB8/?tag=goodmusicguideco

These are two of the finest young pianists I've heard in a long, long time, especially Alpers!!

I finished off by listening to another new arrival--flautist Maria Cecilia Muñoz performing works by Bonis, Debussy, Caplet, Dutilleux, Gaubert, and Widor, accompanied on piano by Tiffany Butt. Muñoz is yet another terrific young musician, & she is recorded in state of the art audiophile sound by Ars Producktion (it's a hybrid SACD). The musicians sounded like they were in the room with me.

https://www.amazon.com/Couleur-Flut...pID=51wq6pqqvgL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------



## Scopitone

Listening/Watching Hilary Hahn performances on youtube.

Because of course I am.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach* - Goldberg Variations, BWV988

David Jalberg (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Jonas Kaufmann: Verismo Arias*

Orchestra dell'Accademia di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano

Boito, Arrigo (1842-1918)
Cilea, Francesco (1866-1950)
Giordano, Umberto (1867-1948)
Leoncavallo, Ruggiero (1857-1919)
Mascagni, Pietro (1863-1945)
Ponchielli, Amilcare (1834-86)
Refice, Licinio (1883-1954)
Zandonai, Riccardo (1883-1944)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection' - Vinyl Edition

Ileana Cotrubas (soprano) & Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Zubin Mehta


----------



## senza sordino

Strauss at my house again this week

Thus Spoke Zarathustra, Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks, Don Juan, Dance of the Seven Veils, my disk









Don Quixote, Symphonic Fragment. My disk, but to be honest, I hardly know this music, I should listen to it again soon, perhaps with a score. Following with a score really helps me get to know a piece.









Alpine Symphony, from a BBC music magazine 









Symphonia Domestica, Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme, from Spotify 









Der Rosenkavalier Suite, Till Eulenspiegel, Four Last Songs, from Spotify. The Songs are slightly faster than the HvK recording I know, but every note is articulated and clear. A live recording well recorded


----------



## Pugg

​
*Spohr* - Clarinet Concertos Nos. 3 & 4

Michael Collins (clarinet)

Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Robin O'Neill


----------



## MattB

Schubert: Darkness and Light

Laurent Martin


----------



## gustavdimitri

Britten, War Requiem !

Make no mistake: this is THE best recording ever!










Benjamin Britten: Composer (and conductor) London Symphony Orchestra Melos Ensemble London Symphony Orchestra Chorus Highgate School Choir The Bach Choir Galina Vishnevskaya: Soprano Sir Peter Pears: Tenor Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau: Bass Simon Preston: Organ






Enjoy listening


----------



## KenOC

gustavdimitri said:


> Britten, War Requiem !
> 
> Make no mistake: this is THE best recording ever!


Agree, but the Hickox recording ain't chopped liver.

Some time ago I was riding in the car and the FM was playing something interminable by Chadwick or one of those guys. Then they played the War Requiem. I thought, at last! Somebody who knows exactly what they're doing, and how to do it!


----------



## gustavdimitri

KenOC said:


> Agree, but the Hickox recording ain't chopped liver.
> 
> Some time ago I was riding in the car and the FM was playing something interminable by Chadwick or one of those guys. Then they played the War Requiem. I thought, at last! Somebody who knows exactly what they're doing, and how to do it!


Thanks for reminding me!  Have to listen to that one again!


----------



## Pugg

​*Haydn*: Armida

Claes-Håkon Ahnsjö (tenor), Robin Leggate (tenor), Anthony Rolfe Johnson (tenor), Jessye Norman (soprano), Norma Burrowes (soprano), Samuel Ramey (bass)

Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne/ Antal Dorati


----------



## Guest

*Prokofiev*

Violin concertos


----------



## Guest

*Monteverdi*


----------



## Pugg

*Preghiera - Rachmaninov*: Piano Trios

Gidon Kremer (violin) & Daniil Trifonov (piano), Giedrė Dirvanauskaitė (cello)​
Kreisler: Preghiera (Prayer) on theme from Rachmaninov's 2nd Piano Concerto for violin & piano
Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor, Op. post.
Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 2 in D minor, Op. 9


----------



## Guest

*Annie Fischer*

*Beethoven*

Pianosonatas 8-14-18-24


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saëns / Poulenc / Say*

Arthur Jussen (piano), Lucas Jussen (piano)

Stéphane Denève

Saint-Saëns: Le carnaval des animaux/ Poulenc: Concerto for 2 Pianos and Orchestra in D minor, FP 61/
Say: Night


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mahler*: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection' - Vinyl Edition
> 
> Ileana Cotrubas (soprano) & Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano)
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Zubin Mehta


Sounds as though it is a lovely recording with the Vienna and Mehta. Fallen in love with Vienna Philharmonic. They are so good and following one of their violinists on Twitter.


----------



## Pugg

*Dvorák*: String Sextet op. 48 - String Quintet op. 97 
European String Quartet


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Pugg

​
*Mayr*: Overtures

Concerto de Bassus, Bavarian Classical Players, I Virtuosi Italiani, Franz Hauk


----------



## elgar's ghost

Eighth and final part of Robert Simpson's works today. This composer's work becomes more rewarding with every layer that's peeled away.

Piano Trio (1988-89):
String Quartet no.13 (1989):
_Variations and Finale on a Theme by Beethoven_ for piano (1990):
Symphony no.11 (1990):
String Quartet no.14 (1990):
String Quartet no.15 (1991):
String Quintet no.2 (1991-94):


----------



## sbmonty

Symphony No. 1In C Minor, Op. 68. I'm currently reading a biography on Brahms, and listening along chronologically. It's enjoyable and pretty educational as well


----------



## Guest

Anna Sophie Mutter Back to the future Wiener Philharmonker /Chicago Symphony Orchestra James levine

*Ravel*
Tzigane

*Wolfgang Rhim*
Gesungen Zeit

*Alban berg*

Violin Concerto


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti*: Il campanello di notte

Agnes Baltsa (Serafina), Enzo Dara (Don Annibalo), Biancamaria Casoni (Madame Rosa), Angelo Romero (Enrico), Carlo Gaifa (Spiridione)

Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Symphoniker, Gary Bertini


----------



## Pesaro

Beethoven: Sextet for two horns and strings, Opus 81b

One of Beethoven's most obscure works, it really dazzles the ear. The horn parts sound incredibly difficult, especially the high notes. I would love to hear this live but the chances are probably very bad. You would probably have to live near a famous conservatory where young musicians tend to seek out unusual pieces. This recording is from the DG complete Beethoven edition and the performance is outstanding in every way.

Gerd Seifert, Manfred Klier, horns, Droic Quartet

https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Ch...&refinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin:625150011


----------



## ldiat




----------



## chill782002

Bruckner - Symphony No 7

Jascha Horenstein / Berliner Philharmoniker

Recorded 1928

The first electrical recording and the second recording of the complete symphony (Oskar Fried made an acoustic recording with the Berliner Staatsoper Orchester in 1924).

A lovely performance, very lyrical.


----------



## Vasks

*Berlioz - Waverley Overture (Davis/RCA)
Saint-Saens - Piano Concerto #4 (Roge/London)*


----------



## Josquin13

Last night, I listened to Finnish composer Joonas Kokkonen's wonderfully imaginative 4th Symphony, conducted by Okko Kamu, from a 1971 BIS LP that frustratingly has never been reissued on CD. (I've wrote to BIS about this, but received no reply.) I hope one day Kokkonen will be more widely acknowledged as one of the important symphonic composers of the latter half of the 20th Century (along with Holmboe & Pettersson). Paavo Berglund & Sakari Oramo have also made fine recordings of his symphonies, though I prefer Kamu's recording of the 4th:


----------



## Guest

*Beethoven *
Christoph Eschenbach & Norbert Brainin & Peter Schidlof & Martin Lovett

Beethoven: Quartet WoO 36 No.1 In E Flat Major For Piano, Viola And Cello

Beethoven: Quartet WoO 36 No.2 In D Major For Piano,Violin,Viola And Cello

Beethoven: Quartet WoO 36 No.3 In C Major For Piano,Violin,Viola and Cello


----------



## Robert Gamble

Chopin... relaxing...


----------



## Judith

sbmonty said:


> Symphony No. 1In C Minor, Op. 68. I'm currently reading a biography on Brahms, and listening along chronologically. It's enjoyable and pretty educational as well


I've been reading a book about Brahms and the Schumanns called "Trio" by Boman Desai. Tells of Brahms involvement with the Schumanns which fascinates me so much.


----------



## Pesaro

My favorite Mahler 2nd. Mehta keeps the music tight but never sounds cold or dispassionate. My 2nd favorite Mahler 2nd is Bernstein and the London Symphony on DVD, recorded before Lenny slowed down just about everything he conducted.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rambler

*Bach: Sonata for Violin and Harpsichord BWV 1019; Sonatas, Fugue and Suite for Violin and Harpsichord; Partita for solo flute; 3 Flute Sonatas* Reinhard Goebel, Robert Hill and Wilbert Hazelzet on Archiv







Listening to disc 5 and 8 from this 8 CD set. The BWV 1019 sonata, like the earlier 5 I listened to yesterday, are rather special. The other works here are more typical baroque chamber works, very pleasing but in my book not matching in stature the BWV 1014-1019 set.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Eramire156

*Brahms for a cold rainy afternoon.*

*Johannes Brahms
Symphony no.1*








Decca SXL 6796

*Zubin Mehta
Wiener Philharmoniker *

CD 24 from the Decca Wiener Philharmoniker box set

Discogs link:https://www.discogs.com/Brahms-Vienna-Philharmonic-Wiener-Philharmoniker-Zubin-Mehta-Symphony-No1/release/7402900


----------



## Eramire156

*More Wiener Philharmoniker*

from the Salzburg festival

*Richard Strauss
Also sprach Zarathustra *









*Wiener Philharmoniker 
Herbert von Karajan*

recorded live 30 August 1964


----------



## Johnmusic

*MORE FROM THIS WORK *

*Dvorak "Slavonic Dances op 72" George Szell 




*


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: Complete Violin Sonatas* Arthur Grumiaux on Philips







An alternative and older recording to the Reinhard Goebel heard previously. Very musical playing here, though I prefer the Reinhard Goebel set as it is more 'period' in feeling.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Malx

String Quartets this evening:

First in the player was this new arrival, which I enjoyed so much I played it twice through.









Next was Holmboe Quartets Nos 1 & 2 from this boxed set.


----------



## pmsummer

BATTALIA À 10
REQUIEM À 15 IN CONCERTO
*Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber*
La Capella Reial de Catalunya
Le Concerts des Nations
Jordi Savall - director
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## Guest

A 50 minute 12-tone Piano Concerto- what's not to love?  Actually, I like it very much. Its forbidding difficulties for musicians and audience alike prevent it from being played much, which is a shame since it is such a powerful piece.


----------



## KirbyH

sbmonty said:


> Symphony No. 1In C Minor, Op. 68. I'm currently reading a biography on Brahms, and listening along chronologically. It's enjoyable and pretty educational as well


I've said it before, and will say it again - this is one of my all time favorite Brahms cycles and according to fairly reliable sources, these four symphonies were cut in the midst of the swath of Mahler Levine was laying down for RCA simultaneously. The recording sessions were going so well that they had time left over, and thus this cycle came about. Truly amazing.


----------



## pmsummer

PÄRT - BYRD
*Arvo Pärt, William Byrd*
Calefax Reed Quintet
Kai Wessel, alto
_
MDG_


----------



## Joe B




----------



## deprofundis

Greeting lady and gentelmens hmm, what can i say, i so poor these days, but im the sole architech of my despair, see i bought too mutch albums so i broke uno and i have dept deuxio oh no. but i will climb out off poverty, enought said!

Im listening to my lastest purchased 
-
Chants de l'église de rome : Marcel Pérès

and a Gesualdo album on decca 1983 yes what a good album the vocals are by far superior to some 90'' recording but not has tripping has Igor Stravinsky arrangement of Gesualdo of the 1950'' per se does not bad at all, if not excellent.

Good night fellows. :tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---
Franz Asplmayer (1728-1786): Trio in B Flat, for Two Clarinets and Bassoon

Ludmila Peterkova and Milan Polak, clarinets -- Jaroslav Kubita, bassoon


----------



## BlackDahlia

John Field: Complete Nocturnes - Elizabeth Joy Roe (2016)


----------



## Johnmusic

*Such loveliness helps make life more livable even during bad times.*
Amelita Galli-Curci - Le Coq d'Or : "Hymne au Soleil" (Rimsky-Korsakov)


----------



## Guest

This is one of my favorite versions. (It's on the Accentus Music label, not ECM!)


----------



## Pugg

*Khachaturian*: Symphony Nos. 1 & *3*

Armenian Philharmonic Orchestra, Loris Tjeknavorian

For the Saturday symphony tradition


----------



## Weston

*Three Piano Concertos by Chance*

My random method selected three piano concertos with no tweaking from me whatsoever.

*Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2, Op. 102*
Leonard Bernstein / New York Philharmonic / Andre Previn










Revisiting this familiar favorite is like coming home and discovering new things to love. I still like the first movment mainly for a profound all too brief tutti section about 2/3 of the way through, but tonight I realized Shostakovich pulls a lovely Beethoven adagio out of the second movement -- with a similar theme to the first. Quite an exhilarating whirlwind tour-de-force.

*Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37*
Otto Klemperer / New Philharmonia Orchestra / Daniel Barenboim, piano










An impassioned performance, though I was ready to clobber my neighbor firing up his asthmatic motorcycle during the Largo. A lot of us seem to be listening to this concerto this week. For me it came up totally at random.

*Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor, Op. 23*
Mstislav Rostropovich / National Symphony Orchestra / Vladimir Feltsman, piano










My attention was beginning to wander during parts of this while searching for these album cover links, but I reigned it in partway through the first movement. I can't say I'm very familiar with this war horse except for the famous opening theme, so I really need to give it its due. It's certainly very -- loud.


----------



## Pugg

Pesaro said:


> My favorite Mahler 2nd. Mehta keeps the music tight but never sounds cold or dispassionate. My 2nd favorite Mahler 2nd is Bernstein and the London Symphony on DVD, recorded before Lenny slowed down just about everything he conducted.


I agree almost with you, the Solti / C.S.O if my very favourite, outstanding singers and sublime recorded / conducted.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Listening to a really fine tuba concerto by Greg Danner and also James Barnes Third Symphony for Symphonic Band. The Barnes is really beautiful.


----------



## Pugg

Weber: Complete Overtures

WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln, Howard Griffiths

Remembering Mr Weber's birthday.

Weber: Abu Hassan Overture
Weber: Der Beherrscher der Geister, J122: Overture
Weber: Der Freischütz
Weber: Der Freischütz Overture
Weber: Euryanthe
Weber: Euryanthe Overture
Weber: Jubel-Ouvertüre, J245 (Op. 59)
Weber: Oberon
Weber: Oberon Overture
Weber: Peter Schmoll, Overture J8 (Op. 8)
Weber: Preciosa, Overture J279 (Op. 78)
Weber: Silvana, J87
Weber: Silvana, Overture J87
Weber: Turandot: Overture


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert*: Benjamin Appl & Graham Johnson

Recorded live at Wigmore Hall, London, on 27 March 2015.


----------



## Mowgli

I have the Scott Ross Scarlotti sonatas megabox on the way and I'm researching other harpsicord virtuosos. I have the 9 disc Soler box in my cart and I'm playing this while I decide. Does anyone have suggestions on other harpsichord virtuoso composers similar to Scarlotti that you'd recommend?
Thanks


----------



## Pugg

*Bach*: Brandenburg concertos
Disc 1

I Musici.


----------



## Mowgli

This gets pretty busy when 4 harpsichords are all going hellbent for leather


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt* - Via Crucis (The 14 Stations of the Cross), S53

Reinbert de Leeuw (piano)

Netherlands Chamber Choir


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cilea*: Adriana Lecouvreur

Magda Olivero, Renato Capecchi, Ferranco Ferrari, Mimi Aarden, Franco Ventriglia, Mario Carlin, Elisabeth Lugt, Els de Graaf, Simon van der Geest, Max van Egmond


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mozart's chamber works - part one this morning.

String Quartet no.1 in G K80 (1770):
String Quartet no.2 in D K155 (1772):
String Quartet no.3 in G K156 (1772):
String Quartet no.4 in C K157 (1772-73):
String Quartet no.5 in F K158 (1772-73):
String Quartet no.6 in B-flat K159 (1773):
String Quartet no.7 in E-flat K160/159a (1773):










Flute Quartet no.1 in D K285 (1777-78):
Flute Quartet no.2 in G K285a (1777-78):
Piano Trio no.1 (_Divertimento à 3_) in B-flat K254 (1776):










String Quintet no.1 in B-flat K174 (1773):


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Ralph Vaughan Williams* - Symphony No. 5, performed by the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra and conductor Andrew Manze (the same one who also conducted Vaughan Williams' 2nd Symphony here in Hamburg a few days ago), on YouTube.






I enjoyed the "London Symphony" live very much and now intend to get to know the rest of Vaughan Williams symphonic creations.


----------



## eljr

Atrium Musicae de Madrid
Greece: Musique de la Grece Antique

Release Date 1979
Duration52:25
Genre
International
Classical
Styles
Vocal Music


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorák*: Slavonic Dances Op.46 & Op.72

Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## Guest

Schönberg -Berg -Webern


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming*-Distant Light

Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, Sakari Oramo

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op. 24/ Hillborg: The Strand Settings

Sigurjon Birgir Sigurdsson, Björk Guðmundsdóttir: Virus et all


----------



## Joe B

I'm filling the house with this:










*Program:*
Diogo de Conceicao: Battle on the Fifth Tone
Johann Sebastian Bach: Capriccio "On the Departure to Distant Climes of his Dearly Beloved Brother"
Michel Corette: Grand Chorus with Thunder
Guiseppe Gherardeschi: Sonata for Organ in the Guise of a Military Band Which Plays a March
Louis-James Alfred Lefebure-Wely: Bolero de Concert & Elevation
Louis Vierne: On the Rhine & Gargoyles and Chimeras
Camille Saint-Saens: Prelude and Fugue in C Major
Leo Sowerby: Carillon
Marcel Dupre: Carillon
*Performer: *David Britton
*Recording: *Recorded in 1987 at Trinity Episcopal Church in Portland, Oregon playing the Rosales Organ
*Format:* CD (DDD-1988)
*Label:* Delos


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*: Double Concertos

I Musici

Vivaldi: Concerto in A major RV552
Vivaldi: Concerto in A major, RV521
Vivaldi: Concerto in A minor for Two Violins, RV 523
Vivaldi: Concerto in D minor for violin, organ & strings RV541
Vivaldi: Violin concerto in D major RV 582


----------



## deprofundis

Im listening to *Peter Philips *rendition of* Chants of sarum rites*, it magnificant, i thank whoever subjected this to me, have a nice day, everyone, god morning or goodnight depending on were you live hey..

:tiphat:


----------



## ludwigii

LUDWIG VAN BEETHOVEN
*Piano Concertos No. 3-4
*
Wilhelm Backhaus
Wiener Philharmoniker
Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt









Remarkable for the freshness and forcefulness of his playing, Backhaus offers no-frills peformances, getting right to the heart of the matter. A thoughtful cycle, but full of personality.


----------



## pmsummer

GUILLAUME DU FAY
_Motets - Hymns - Chansons - Sanctus Papale_
*Guillaume Du Fay*
Blue Heron
Scott Metcalf - director
_
Blue Heron_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Respighi* - Pines of Rome - Fountains of Rome - Roman Festivals

Philadelphia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Manxfeeder

Traverso said:


> Schönberg -Berg -Webern


It's notable that at my used CD store, which has a large collection of classical, never ends up with Uchida's recording of the Schoenberg Piano Concerto (I've been looking for it there for two years). Brendel shows up a lot but never Uchida. That's one gauge that it's a special recording.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

I'm needing background music while I do something tedious, but doggone it, Szell's recording is so interesting, I can't shove it to the side.


----------



## Guest

*Edward Grieg*

Music from Peer Gynt, op.23 Cold and wet wether,time for a a nordic fairy tale.


----------



## Vasks

*Kurpinski - Overture to "Two Huts" (Wislocki/Olympia)
Balakirev - Symphony #1 (Sinaisky/Chandos)*


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> It's notable that at my used CD store, which has a large collection of classical, never ends up with Uchida's recording of the Schoenberg Piano Concerto (I've been looking for it there for two years). Brendel shows up a lot but never Uchida. That's one gauge that it's a special recording.


I bought mine on ebay (Antioch, Tennessee in your neighborhood !!!) for 10 dollar and 13 for shipment,happily in mint condition.There is a reissue on the decca label.

just found this one
http://www.ebay.nl/itm/Schoenberg-P...hash=item5452692a73:m:mIpuhe1FMOvvrudfSumeN-g


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mozart's chamber works part two this afternoon/early evening.

String Quartet no.8 in F K168 (1773):
String Quartet no.9 in A K169 (1773):
String Quartet no.10 in C K170 (1773):
String Quartet no.11 in E-flat K171 (1773):
String Quartet no.12 in B-flat K172 (1773):
String Quartet no.13 in D-minor K173 (1773):










Sonata for bassoon and cello in B-flat major K292 (1775):










Trio for two violins and cello in B-flat K266 (1777):










Violin Sonata no.17 in C K296 (1778):
Violin Sonata no.18 in G K301 (1778):
Violin Sonata no.19 in E-flat K302 (1778):


----------



## Pugg

​
A collection of* Donizetti, Rossini & Verdi Rarities
*
_Montserrat Caballé_


----------



## Guest

Messe Propre Pour Les Convents De Religieux & Religieuses (Extraits)

François Couperin

1 Plein Jeu - Premier Couplet Du Kyrie 
2 Dialogue - 5ème & Dernier Couplet Du Kyrie 
3 Chromhorne Sur La Taille - 5ème Couplet Du Gloria 
4 Récit De Tierce - 8ème Couplet Du Gloria 
5 Offertoire Sur Les Grands Jeux 
6 Elévation - Tierce En Taille 
7 Agnus Dei 
8 Fantasia
Composed By - Abraham van den Kerckhoven 
9 Chaconne
Johann Kaspar Ferdinand Fischer
10 Toccata Prima
Georg Muffat 
11 Plein-Jeu
Louis Marchand 
12 Basse De Cromhorne
Louis Marchand 
13 Duo
Louis Marchan 
14 Récit & Dialogue
Louis Marchan 
15 Voluntary IV
John Blow 
16 Voluntary VIII
John Blow 
17 Voluntary XVIII
John Blo
18 Toccata Quinta
Georg Muffat


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Brandenburg Concerto No.2 in F Major, BWV 1047

Sir Neville Marriner leading the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields


----------



## Blancrocher

Nice to see you, bejart--it's been awhile.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Piano Concerto No. 1
*


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Haydn man

Big, loud, brash and certainly woke me up today
Not sure this is my kind of stuff but glad I listened to this weeks Saturday Symphony


----------



## pmsummer

JEANNE LA PUCELLE
_Bande Originalle du Film_
*Jordi Savall, Guillaume Dufay, Anonymous 15th Century*
La Capella Reial de Catalunya
Hespèrion XX
Jordi Savall - music direction
_
Auvidis_


----------



## bejart

Blancrocher said:


> Nice to see you, bejart--it's been awhile.


Thanks. I wish I could post her more, but my access at work is blocked so I really can only post here at nights and on weekends. I guess they think I'll spend too much time reading and posting while the quality of my work suffers. They know me well.

Now ---
Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Piano Quintet in D Minor, Op.12, No.2

Miklos Spanyi on fortepiano with the Authentic Quartet: Zsolt Kallo and Balasz Bozzai, violins -- Gabor Rac, viola -- Csilla Valyi, cello


----------



## Johnmusic

*Pugg RE:
Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur Amsterdam 1965

Magda Olivero, Renato Capecchi, Ferranco Ferrari, Mimi Aarden, Franco Ventriglia, Mario Carlin, Elisabeth Lugt, Els de Graaf, Simon van der Geest, Max van Egmond*

*Magda is a genius in this role and much else she sang.*


----------



## Malx

Earlier for the Saturday Symphony thread I listened to the Stokowski's recording of Khachaturian's third Symphony on Spotify.

Now its disc one of this set that is highly recommendable for listeners new to Linberg's musical world.


----------



## Eramire156

*Johannes Brahms 
The 3 Violin Sonatas *









*Itzhak Perlman
Daniel Barenboim *

Recorded live 2-4 October 1989 at Orchestra Hall, Chicago


----------



## Johnmusic

I love the sound of the double bass. Here the music and playing are beautiful. ENJOY

*Principal Double Bass of the LSO, Rinat Ibragimov, performs Bottesini's Concerto for Double Bass No 2 in B Minor on an original 3 stringed period instrument by Antonio Gagliano. 
For this recording Rinat uses Pirastro Eudoxa Solo strings.
Rinat is accompanied by Catherine Edwards on the piano.




*
*************************************
*Bottesini Gran Duo for double bass and violin 
Alina Ibragimova - violin (Pietro Guarneri, Pirastro Passione strings)
Rinat Ibragimov - double bass (Albani, a gift from his friend Alexander Stepanov, Pirastro Eudoxa-solo strings)
Grace Mo - piano




*


----------



## ludwigii

LUDWIG VAN BEETHOVEN
*Piano Concertos No. 1-2
*
Wilhelm Backhaus
Wiener Philharmoniker
Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt









One of the limitations of this interpretation lies in the slow tempi, a little too timid, Backhaus looks like a fish out of water, lacking in poetry and empathy. The music comes out little valorized. For example the wonderful slow movement of the First concert with other performers is something magical. My initial enthusiasm has already been resized 
So far the strong point of the first four concerts is in the first movement of the Third, which for austerity perhaps best fits the personality of Backhaus. Really intense, with a cadence (Reinecke) maybe a bit bulky


----------



## Guest

A new composer for me. He's a cellist and uses a harmonized version of the Sarabande from Bach's 5th Cello Suite as the basis of his Variations, which he structures similarly to the Goldberg Variations. I have to say that the GBs are more pleasant to listen to! Denhoff's music is rather cerebral and austere, but not too abrasively modern. I'll need a few more hearings to absorb it. The pianist seems to cope well with the enormous technical and musical demands. The audio is interesting in that it offers 4 instead of the usual 3 SACD layers: normal CD, 2-track SACD, multi-channel SACD, and "3D Binaural" for headphone listening. I chose the latter. It offers remarkable realism.


----------



## Eramire156

*Anton Bruckner 
Symphonie in F-Moll*









_*Stanislaw Skowaczewski
Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Saarbrücken*_


----------



## Malx

Holmboe, String Quartets Nos 3 & 4 - The Kontra Quartet.


----------



## Malx

KirbyH said:


> I've said it before, and will say it again - this is one of my all time favorite Brahms cycles and according to fairly reliable sources, these four symphonies were cut in the midst of the swath of Mahler Levine was laying down for RCA simultaneously. The recording sessions were going so well that they had time left over, and thus this cycle came about. Truly amazing.


I am listening to a Brahms disc I rate highly which is also from Levine - the third symphony performed to their usual high standard by the VPO. It also features a rather good Alto Rhapsody sung by Anne Sofie von Otter.

I haven't heard the complete set you refer to but I feel I should make the effort to do so.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## jim prideaux

Mackerras and the SCO performing Brahms' 3rd and 4th Symphonies.


----------



## Malx

Bartok, The Miraculous Mandarin (complete ballet) - Budapest Festival Orchestra, Ivan Fischer.


----------



## Sonata

Haydn London Symphonies: Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Malx

If you don't know her work this disc is a fantastic introduction:


----------



## Guest

I received this near-mint copy in the mail today and listened to No.7-9. Sublime!


----------



## Flavius

Byrd: Gradualia: the Marian Masses. Will. Byrd Choir/ Turner (helios)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Johnmusic

*Sonata

Of your "Current Music Obsessions

-Verdi 
-Lawrence Brownlee
-Carlo Bergonzi
-Donizetti's Three Queens
-Beethoven Piano Sonatas " *

*He has good quality, marvelous flexibility and upper register.*

I only saw Lawrence Brownlee once so I researched more and found this with another excellent tenor.
Javier Camarena & Lawrence Brownlee - Rossini - Otello (FYI Otello by Rossini can have a happy ending)





Tribute to Lawrence Brownlee, tenor 





Thanks and regards-John


----------



## bejart

Joseph Martin Kraus (1756-1792): Symphony in C Major

Concerto Koln


----------



## Eramire156

*Stokowski and Philadelphia*

*Jean Sibelius 
Symphony no.2*









*Philadelphia Orchestra 
Leopold Stokowski*

Recorded for broadcast 18 December 1964

It has been awhile since delved into this set, I'm not a big Stokowski fan, and this recording does nothing to change my mind, give me Sir John and Halle any day.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to* "An American in Paris"*:


----------



## Michael Diemer

Just heard Sibelius' Violin Concerto on Maine Public Radio. What a performance by the Basel Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Erik Nielsen, Pekka Kuusisto, violin. A live performance, totally blew me away. They got all the tempos right. Not easy to do in a piece with so much energy, that seems to just want to take off and head for the stars. A nice surprise after a hot bath, sitting on the couch with a cup of coffee (Oh yes, my Saturday nights are pretty wild).


----------



## Pugg

*Bach* - Partitas 2, 3 & 4

Murray Perahia


----------



## JohnD

Love that Perahia box!


----------



## Pugg

Johnmusic said:


> *Pugg RE:
> Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur Amsterdam 1965
> 
> Magda Olivero, Renato Capecchi, Ferranco Ferrari, Mimi Aarden, Franco Ventriglia, Mario Carlin, Elisabeth Lugt, Els de Graaf, Simon van der Geest, Max van Egmond*
> 
> *Magda is a genius in this role and much else she sang.*


See this:
For the love of Magda


----------



## Pugg

*Locatelli*: Violin Concertos

Roberto Michelucci (violin)

I Musici

Perfect Sunday morning music.


----------



## KJ von NNJ

This past week I listened to all of the great tone poems by Richard Strauss. Till, Helden, Juan, Quixote, Zarathustra, Death and Transfiguration, Alpine and Domestica. All played by Kempe and the Staatskapelle. Wonderfully lucid and revelatory recordings.
Filled with character and elan, by a man and orchestra that had Richie in their veins. Lively and faithful, I just finished up the Dance Suite on Couperin written by Strauss. Charming stuff!


----------



## Pugg

*Kreutzer* - Violin Concertos Nos. 15, 18 & 19

Laurent Albrecht Breuninger (violin)

SWR Rundfunkorchester Kaiserslautern, Alun Francis


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*: Sacred Choral Music, Vol. 2

English Chamber Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, Vittorio Negri


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: Violin Concerto and other works

Joshua Bell (violin)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Michael Tilson Thomas

Tchaikovsky: Souvenir d'un lieu cher, Op. 42: Méditation in D minor
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake: Danse Russe
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizet*: Carmen

Agnes Baltsa (Carmen), José Carreras (Don José), José van Dam (Escamillo), Katia Ricciarelli (Micaëla), Christine Barbaux (Frasquita), Jane Berbié (Mercédès), Gino Quilico (Le Dancaïre), Heinz Zednik (Le Remendado), Mikael Melbye (Moralès), Alexander Malta (Zuniga)

Paris Opera Chorus, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## gustavdimitri




----------



## Haydn man

Introduced to this disc by the Saturday Symphony series having never heard any Vasks before.
I do struggle with some modern/contemporary composers though I shall keep persisting at this, however I have found Vasks much easier to enjoy. The Flute Concerto eclipses the symphony here for me, it is a more moving provocative piece with a real flow to it.
I shall look for more via streaming


----------



## chill782002

I've only recently discovered Suk's music, very impressive, somewhat reminiscent of Mahler.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Trio Wanderer playing Mendelssohn piano trio no. 1.


----------



## jim prideaux

while walking early this morning-Barenboim and the CSO performing Brahms' 2nd Symphony followed by Vanska and the Lahti S.O. performing Sibelius 2nd......

something in the 3rd movement of the Brahms reminded me that I had not listened to Glazunov for a while so I am now listening to the 5th Symphony performed by Serebrier and the RSNO.

Brahms' 2nd had always been the one I could not quite 'get a handle on' so a big thanks to this particular recording for finally revealing this great work to me!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Symphonies 
Disc 1
Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## eljr

Paul Hillier
Home to Thanksgiving

Release Date October 19, 1999
Duration57:59
Genre
Classical
Styles
Vocal Music


----------



## Malx

Not feeling at my best this morning, a bug of some description hanging about me.

I'm sure music can only help!

Cherubini, Messe Solennelle No2 in D Minor - Bach-Collegium Stuttgart, Helmuth Rilling.


----------



## Judith

Malx said:


> Not feeling at my best this morning, a bug of some description hanging about me.
> 
> I'm sure music can only help!
> 
> Cherubini, Messe Solennelle No2 in D Minor - Bach-Collegium Stuttgart, Helmuth Rilling.
> 
> View attachment 99354


Hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## Judith

jim prideaux said:


> while walking early this morning-Barenboim and the CSO performing Brahms' 2nd Symphony followed by Vanska and the Lahti S.O. performing Sibelius 2nd......
> 
> something in the 3rd movement of the Brahms reminded me that I had not listened to Glazunov for a while so I am now listening to the 5th Symphony performed by Serebrier and the RSNO.
> 
> Brahms' 2nd had always been the one I could not quite 'get a handle on' so a big thanks to this particular recording for finally revealing this great work to me!


Saw the Brahms performed live recently by local orchestra. Love the ending of the last movement!


----------



## Guest

*Jehan Alain*

CD 1


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Tchaikovsky*: Violin Concerto and other works
> 
> Joshua Bell (violin)
> 
> Berliner Philharmoniker, Michael Tilson Thomas
> 
> Tchaikovsky: Souvenir d'un lieu cher, Op. 42: Méditation in D minor
> Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake: Danse Russe
> Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35


Absolutely adore that album. My favourite concerto and only Joshua can perform it for me


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Horn Concertos 1-4

Barry Tuckwell (french horn)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mozart's chamber works part three this afternoon.

Violin Sonata no.20 in C K303 (1778):
Violin Sonata no.21 in E-minor K304 (1778):
Violin Sonata no.22 in A K305 (1778):
Violin Sonata no.23 in D K306 (1778):










Six Preludes and Fugues (after J.S. and W.F. Bach) for violin and viola K404a (1782):
Duo for violin and viola in G K423 (1783):
Duo for violin and viola in B-flat K424 (1783):










Quartet for oboe, violin, viola and cello in F K370 (1781):
Quintet for horn, violin, viola, viola and cello in E-flat K407 (1782):
Quintet for piano, oboe, clarinet, horn and bassoon K452 (1784):


----------



## Pugg

*Mendelssohn:* A Midsummer Night's Dream

Judith Blegen (soprano), Florence Quivar (mezzo)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Chicago Symphony Chorus, James Levine.
Vinyl edition


----------



## Eramire156

*Sunday morning symphony*

Recorded live from the Lübeck Cathedral 24-26,June, 1988

*Anton Bruckner
Symphony no.9*









*Günter Wand
Sinfonieorchester des Norddeutschen Rundfunks
Hamburg *

"Bruckner has been called _der Musikant Gottes,_'God's Own Musician,' and it has been said that each of his symphonies is in reality one gigantic arch which starts on earth in the midst of suffering humanity, sweeps up towards the heavens to the very Throne of Grace, and returns to earth with a message of peace."
Hans-Hubert Schönzeler​


----------



## Pugg

​
_Natalie Dessay: Vocalises_

1. Vocalise, Op.43/No.4
2. Salavieï (Le Rossignol), mélodie populaire russe (cadence: Aglaja Orgeni)
3. Le Rossignol Et La Rose, D'après Une Légende Persane (Extr. De "Parysatis")
4. Les Filles De Cadix, Chanson Espagnole
5. Vocalise En Forme De Habanera
6. La Maja Y El Ruisenor (Extr. De "Goyescas")
7. "Deh Torna Mio Bene", Aria E Variazioni Op.164
8. Villanelle : J'ai Vu Passer L'hirondelle
9. Concerto Pour Soprano Colorature & Orchestre En Fa Mineur/in F Minor/f-Moll Op.82 : I Andante
10. Concerto Pour Soprano Colorature & Orchestre En Fa Mineur/in F Minor/f-Moll Op.82 : II Allegro
11. Frühlingsstimmen, 'Voices of Spring' Op. 410


----------



## Pesaro

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 28 and 30, Ishay Shaer, pf.

Just issued Friday, this is a collection of late Beethoven piano works. I never heard of the soloist before but this is very fine Beethoven. However, I prefer the performance of No. 30 over 28. It just seems more natural, the playing in the 28th is too intense for my taste.

https://www.amazon.com/Late-Beethov...swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1511102885&sr=8-1


----------



## Sonata

Salieri's Requiem


----------



## bejart

Georg Muffat (1853-1704): Concerto Grosso No.9 in C Minor

Peter Zajicek leading the Musica Aeterna Bratislava


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): Sinfonie in A Minor, Ben 155

Paul Weigold conducting the Philharmonie Gyor


----------



## Guest

*John Tavener*

I am so absent-minded,this is the right thread,


----------



## Vasks

*Mayr - Overture to "Alonso e Cora" (Renzetti/Warner)
Hummel - Introduction, theme & variations, Op102 (Hauwe/Eufoda)
R. Schumann - Waldscenen (Arrau/Philips)
J. Straus, Jr. - Prelude & Polka from "Gervinus" (Pollack/Marco Polo)*


----------



## Pugg

Transcendental:* Daniil Trifonov plays Franz Liszt*

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Liszt: Grandes Études de Paganini (6), S. 141
Liszt: Three Concert Studies, S144/R5: Un lamento; La leggierezza; Un sospiro
Liszt: Transcendental Studies, S139 Nos. 1-12
Liszt: Two Concert Studies, S145/R6: Gnomenreigen; Waldesrauschen


----------



## Guest

*Beethoven*

Weltliche Vokalwerke

Mehrstimmige Gesänge


----------



## cougarjuno

Rachmaninoff Vespers -- Swedish Radio Choir (Virgin)


----------



## Eramire156

*Dmitri Shostakovich 
String Quartet no.12, Op.133*









*Borodin Quartet
Rostislav Dubinsky (1st violin)
Yaroslav Alexandrov (2nd violin)
Dmitri Shebalin (viola)
Valentin Berlinsky (cello)
*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## cougarjuno

Britten Orchestral works -- Pesek conducting Liverpool Phil (Virgin Classics)


----------



## Joe B

Started the day with:










and I'm continuing with:


----------



## Joe B




----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quintet in G Minor, KV 516

The Fine Arts Quartet with Francis Tursi on 2nd viola: Leonard Sorkin and Abram Loft, violins -- Bernard Zaslav, viola -- George Sopkin, cello


----------



## pmsummer

MOTETTEN
_BWV 225-230_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
The Hilliard Ensemble
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Cantata BWV 139. Mathis, Schmidt, Schreier, Fischer-Dieskau, Munich Bach Choir & Orch./ Richter (Archiv)


----------



## Josquin13

Today, I've listened to the Merel Quartet performing two of Mozart's "Haydn" Quartets, on modern instruments. Alfred Brendel has spoken highly of this group--though they've had some personnel changes since this very fine recording came out. First rate sound quality too:

https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Quartets-K-387-422/dp/B00GU40GWC/ref=sr_1_4?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1511120236&sr=1-4&keywords=Merel+quartet


----------



## Malx

Clifford Curzon accompanied by Oivin Fjeldstad conducting the LPO in Grieg's Piano Concerto.









Yehudi Menuhin accompanied by George Enescu conducting the Orchestre des Concerts Colonne from 1938 in Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto.









Mussorgsky, Pictures at an Exhibition - VPO, Gergiev.


----------



## Eramire156

*One of the first CDs I ever bought, even before I had a player*

*Aaron Copland
Appalachian Spring (Suite)
Rodeo
Billy the Kid
Fanfare for the Comman Man*









*Leonard Bernstein 
New York Philharmonic *


----------



## starthrower

Just picked this up. I didn't have a complete set, and this one has been getting great reviews.
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=2188529


----------



## Flavius

Liszt: Lieder, disk 3--Die drei Zigeuner...Tre sonetti di Petrarca. Fischer-Dieskau, Barenboim (DG)


----------



## jim prideaux

earlier today I enjoyed so much the Barenboim/CSO recording of Brahms' 2nd so much I find myself listening again!


----------



## Eramire156

*Now here is a great Sibelius conductor*

A tonic after yesterdays Stokowski Sibelius second, a second more to liking

_*Jean Sibelius 
Symphony no.2*_









*Anthony Collins
London Symphony Orchestra *

recorded 11 & 12 May 1952


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Prokofiev*
Piano Sonatas 1-9
Four Études, Op. 2
Toccata in D minor, Op. 11
Sarcasms, Op. 17*
Matti Raekallio* [Ondine, 2011]

This 4 disc box set is turning out to be the pick of my 2017 purchases so far. How did I get so far on in life without knowing Prokofiev's solo piano oeuvre? Matti Raekallio is a splendid advocate for these powerful works. This is my first listen to disc 3. Discs 1 and 2 have been frequent visitors to my CD player in the last fortnight.


----------



## starthrower

^^^
I purchased that set a few years ago. Excellent!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mozart's chamber works part four this evening.

Violin Sonata no.24 in F K376 (1781):
Violin Sonata no.25 in F K377 (1781):
Violin Sonata no.26 in B-flat K378 (1779):
Violin Sonata no.27 in G K379 (1781):
Violin Sonata no.28 in E-flat K380 (1781):










Flute Quartet no.3 in C K.App.171/285b (c. 1781-82):
Piano Quartet no.1 in G-minor K478 (1785):
Piano Trio in D-minor K442 - realised by Abbé M. Stadler and K. Marguerre from three unrelated piano trio movements (orig. c. 1783-88 inc.):










String Quartet no.14 in G K387 (1782):
String Quartet no.15 in D-minor K421/417b (1783):
String Quartet no.16 in E-flat K428/421b (1783):


----------



## Johnmusic

*************************** Gifts from SPAIN ******************

Spanish Soprano Lucrezia Bori ~ Simonetta (1925) 





Alfredo Kraus canta "Amapola" 





Victoria de los Angeles, "La Paloma" (de Iradier) 





José Mardones - Pajarito Trigueño -Ardavin-Alonso 





MONTSERRAT CABALLè -HIJO DE LA LUNA-official video-BETTER AUDIO





El Vito, Obradors 
Gerardo Garciacano, baritone
Jennie Lee, piano





Teresa Berganza *Nana de Sevilla* by F.G. Lorca 





Placido Domingo
Jose' Serrano
Junto al puente de la pena (Zarzuela)


----------



## Mowgli

I've been playing Bach, Scarlatti & Soler YT videos today.
This piece looks trickiest starting at about 9:05


----------



## Joe B

I'm listening to Barber's "Agnus Dei" (track 2). Polyphony handles this with other-worldly finesse. Spirited performance by all the singers. The sopranos just get to shine.


----------



## Guest

I received this iconic LP yesterday, but it has far too many loud ticks and pops despite 2 thorough cleanings. I'm returning it and will search for another copy that is truly "near mint." Has anyone heard the DG reissue? Does the derivation from a digital copy hurt the sound?


----------



## starthrower

Wonderful collection of piano and orchestral recordings.


----------



## bejart

Vaclav Pichl (1741-1805): Symphony in D Major

Romeo Rimbu leading the Oradea Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Piano trio Sunday! Lalo, Debussy, Rachmaninov and Dvorak. Love :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## KenOC

bejart said:


> Vaclav Pichhl (1741-1805): Symphony in D Major


Every time I hear the name Vaclav Pichhl, I think of


----------



## Janspe

*P. Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna & Éclat/multiples*
BBC Symphony Orchestra (in _Rituel_) - Ensemble Intercontemporain (in _Éclat/multiples_), led by Pierre Boulez









Boulez was (and is!) my favourite conductor but his importance as a composer is constantly growing in my eyes as well. His music feels so relevant and fresh - always interesting, often provocative and masterful in so many ways. It's a pity that _Éclat/multiples_ is a work he never finished, but even in the stage he left it in it's a gorgeous piece in its own right.


----------



## Weston

KenOC said:


> Every time I hear the name Vaclav Pichhl, I think of


When I mostly listened to classical radio with no liner notes or internet I used to think the Mozart catalog numbers were Kosher listings.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony 9: Carl Schuricht, Orchestre de la Société des concerts du Conservatoire:


----------



## bejart

Leopold Kozeluch (1747-1818): String Quartet in B Flat, Op.32, No.1

Stamic Quartet: Viteslav Cernoch and Josef Kekula, violins -- Jan Peruska, viola -- Vladimir Leixner, cello


----------



## Weston

*With Music like this who needs dessert?*

I've started a diet again and this music has kept my mind off thinking I'm hungry. Thus it delivers a very useful and important health benefit.

*Bach-Busoni: Chaconne in D minor from Partita No. 2 for violin* (except it's for piano)
Evgeny Kissin, piano










If Bach had lived in the late Romantic and was into self indulgent bombast (in a good way).

*Haydn: String Quartet No. 33 in D Major, Op. 33, No. 6, Hob.III:42*
Festetics Quartet










Slowly working my way through this massive collection of Haydn string quartets. This one is typical -- meaning it's good. The andante second movement is so simple yet beautiful. I don't get Mozart's alleged perfection above all others. This is perfect for me. (Once again I forgot the Roman numerals in the movement titles confuses my Winamp sorting, so I listened out of order, but it didn't seem to matter.)

*Schubert: Sonatina No. 1 in D major for violin and piano, D. 384*
Alexander Schneider & Peter Serkin










The more I listen to Schubert the more I enjoy his "Ninja" sneak attack modulations. They catch me off guard and it's wonderful. He wastes no time deploying them in this piece. The second movement features a catchy little tune similar in feeling to the Trout Quintet theme with the violin often way down in viola territory. The sunny final movement seems so familiar. I must have heard this piece several times as background music at work, but this is my first "deep listen."

*Brahms: String Quartet, Op. 51 No. 2 in A minor*
Verdi Quartet










I had to shift gears somewhat after the Schubert as this is an entirely different sound world. I can't believe when I was younger I thought all chamber music sounds alike! I might have played this first as it's pretty dense and my attention is waning. I'm still awestruck though. This is what I get up and drag myself to work every day to pay for, to live for - experiencing the arts. What could be better?


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven*: String Quartet No.12 I String Quartet In C Sharp Minor, Op.131

Takács Quartet


----------



## ludwigii

LUDWIG VAN BEETHOVEN
*Piano Concertos No. 5 "Emperor"
*
Wilhelm Backhaus
Wiener Philharmoniker
Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt










Sviatoslav Richter said that his favorite concert was the First, for its freshness, I find myself with the same taste, in effect when it starts is as a world blossomed. 
Never loved instead truly the Fifth, probably much more important. I do not like optimistic celebrations.
But then who was this emperor ?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi:* The Four Seasons

Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin)

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler* - Symphony No. 6 in A minor 'Tragic'

Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Pugg

*Fauré*: The Complete music for cello & piano

Andreas Brantelid (cello) & Bengt Forsberg (piano)


----------



## gustavdimitri

*Tatiana Nikolayeva (1924-1993) : Piano Concerto No. 2 (1966) *

Very tainted recording of interesting music, played here by the composer and directed by Antoni Wit
_
Tatiana Nikolayeva (1924-1993) (Russie)
Piano Concerto No. 2 in E flat major (1966)
Pianist : Tatiana Nikolayeva
Dir : Antoni Wit

Sorry, the recording is rather bad.

1- Andante (13.54)
2- Moderato assai (10.48)
3- Allegro molto (6.10)

On collectionCB and collectionCB2 we can also listen to Tatiana Nikolayeva's transcription for piano of Prokofiev's « Peter and the Wolf » and « Piano Concerto No.1 in B major » (1951).

_




Enjoy listening


----------



## Pugg

​
*Offenbach*: Les Contes d'Hoffmann

Joan Sutherland (Antonia/Stella/Giulietta/Olympia), Plácido Domingo (Hoffmann), Gabriel Bacquier (Coppélius/Dapertutto/Lindorf/Miracle), Huguette Tourangeau (Nicklausse), Hugues Cuénod (Franz)

Suisse Romande Choir & Orchestra, Richard Bonynge



> From the Penguin guide
> Dame Joan Sutherland gives a virtuoso performance in four heroine roles. Impressive in each role ... producing beautiful singing. Domingo gives one of his finest performances on record, and so does Gabriel Bacquier. It is a memorable set in every way.


----------



## Guest

*Honegger*

Symphonie 2 & 3
Pacific 231


----------



## Pugg

​
*Villa-Lobos*: Floresta do Amazonas, W 551

Renée Fleming (soprano)

Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra, Chorus of the Moscow Physics and Engineering Institute, Alfred Heller


----------



## Merl

Listened to most of the 1st on the way in. I like this pair of symphonies. They aren't amazing but lots of good ideas and Svetlanov gets some committed, boisterous playing from his Russian forces.


----------



## Pugg

*Popper*: Cello Concertos 1-3

Wen-Sinn Yang (cello)

WDR Funkhausorchester Köln, Niklas Willén


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mozart's chamber works part five this afternoon.

Violin Sonata no.32 in B-flat K454 (1784):
Violin Sonata no.33 in E-flat K481 (1785):










_Serenade no.11_ in E-flat for two clarinets, two horns and two bassoons (revised to include two oboes) K375 (1781):
_Serenade no.12_ in C-minor for two oboes, two clarinets, two horns and two bassoons K388 (1782 or 1783):










String Quartet no.17 in B-flat K458 (1784):
String Quartet no.18 in A K464 (1785):
String Quartet no.19 in C K465 (1785):










Piano Trio no.2 in G K496 (1786):
Piano Trio no.3 in B-flat K502 (1786):


----------



## bejart

George Frideric Handel (1685-1759): Cello Sonata in D Minor, HWV 362

The Brook Street Band: Tatty Theo, cello -- Carolyn Gibley, harpsichord


----------



## Pugg

​
*Richard Strauss* - Four last songs, et al.

Anneliese Rothenberger, André Previn ‎ conduting the L.S.O

Four Last Songs 
Frühling 
September 
Beim Schlafengehen 
Im Abendrot 
Freundliche Vision, Op. 48 No. 1 
Morgen, Op. 27 No. 4 
Meinem Kinde, Op. 37 No. 3 
Befreit Op. 39 No. 4 
Zueignung, Op. 10 No. 1


----------



## Guest

*Giovanni Picchi*
One of the LP's I bought again after I sold most of my classical LP collection
It is not available on cd wich is really a pity.


----------



## Pugg

​*Granados*: Goyescas

Alicia de Larrocha (piano)

Granados: El Pelele
Granados: Goyescas (piano suite)


----------



## Selby




----------



## Guest

*Bach*
CD 18
Cantatas 52,60,116 & 140


----------



## Vasks

*Smetana - Festive Overture in C (Kucher/Brilliant)
Fibich - Quintet for Piano, Clarinet, Horn, Violin & Cello (Lapsansky+/Supraphon)
Dvorak - Rhapsody, Op. 14 (Pesek/Marco Polo)*


----------



## Robert Gamble

Dohnanyi on a Monday morning...


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet*: Werther

Alfredo Kraus (Werther), Tatiana Troyanos (Charlotte), Christine Barbaux (Sophie), Matteo Manuguerra (Albert), Jules Bastin (Le Bailli), Jean-Philippe Lafont (Johann), Philip Langridge (Schmidt), Lynda Richardson (Kätchen), Michael Lewis (Brühlmann)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Michel Plasson


----------



## Judith

Todays repertoire has been

Mahler Symphony no 1
CBSO
conducted by Simon Rattle

From box set Mahler symphonies 1-10

Inspired by someone on Twitter to listen to this one


Bruckner
Symphony no 9
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Conducted by Riccardo Chailly

From the Anton Bruckner 10 Symphonies Box Set

Thought I would give this one a listen as this symphony has been talked about a lot recently

Brandenburg Concertos 5 & 6
Orchestral Suite no 1
ASMF
Sir Neville Marriner

From the box set 
JS Bach
Brandenburg Concertos
Orchestral Suites

Haydn
Symphony no 94 (surprise)

Symphony no 101 (The Clock)

Capella Istropolitana
Barry Wordsworth

From the Haydn Famous Symphonies Vol 2 CD


----------



## Robert Gamble

Beethoven 6 and 7...


----------



## Mowgli

I started re-reading Beethoven: Anguish and Triumph last night

Played LvB Sonatas 12-23 by Malcolm Binns from the L'Oiseau-Lyre Classical & Early Romantic box










Now/soon playing LvB Symphony 7, 8 & 9 by Blomstedt/Dresden from BC's 2013 Beethoven Edition


----------



## deprofundis

*Lady & gentlemen, im crazy i have like 50 Gesualdo albums, but when i seen Bo Holten had made a Don Carlo Di Gesualdo Da Venosa, the sixth book a double liber, i said to myself i got to buy it, i download it, it was pricy for a download 14.99 but it's the sixth it's longer, it's Bo Holten the legendary conductor, so i bought it

But i wonder if it'S better than the 1983 Decca release, i have so many album '' de sont éminance grise lui-même'' it dosen translate well in english but it's funny. I can get never enought of Gesualdo, so poetic , brilliant, ect.
*
Have a nice day folks


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mendelssohn piano trios. Love piano trios <3


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Johnmusic

*The music was new to me and quite beautiful.*

*Granville Bantock : The Witch of Atlas, Tone Poem after Shelley (1902) 
Performed by the BBC National Orchestra of Wales conducted by Rumon Gamba.




*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mozart's chamber works part six tonight, perhaps spilling over into tomorrow morning.

String Quartet no.20 in D K499 (1786):










Flute Quartet no.4 in A K298 (1786-87):
Piano Quartet no.2 in E-flat K493 (1786):
Trio for clarinet, viola and piano in E-flat K498 (1786):
Piano Trio no.4 in E K542 (1788):










String Quintet no.2 in C-minor K406/516b - arrangement of _Serenade no.12_ for wind octet K388 (orig. 1782 or 1783 - arr. 1787):
String Quintet no.3 in C K515 (1787):
String Quintet no.4 in G-minor K516 (1787):


----------



## Johnmusic

*Ivor Gurney (1890-1937) : A Gloucestershire Rhapsody, for orchestra (1919-21) *

*Edited by Philip Lancaster and Ian Venables.
Performed by the BBC National Orchestra of Wales conducted by Rumon Gamba.*


----------



## Johnmusic

*Rimsky-Korsakov : Mlada, Suite from the Opera-Ballet (arr. 1903) 
Introduction - Redowa: A Bohemian Dance - Lithuanian Dance - Indian Dance - Cortège.
Performed by the Royal Scottish National Orchestra conducted by Neeme Järvi.*
*



*


----------



## Flavius

Marenzio: Madrigali. Concerto Italiano/ Alessandrini (Naive)


----------



## laurie

Johnmusic said:


> *The music was new to me and quite beautiful.*
> 
> *Granville Bantock : The Witch of Atlas, Tone Poem after Shelley (1902)
> Performed by the BBC National Orchestra of Wales conducted by Rumon Gamba.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yes! Isn't that a wonderful piece? I also "discovered" it not too long ago, & immediately wondered why Bantock is not better-known ....


----------



## bharbeke

*Eyvind Alnaes: Symphony No. 1 in C minor* (Eivind Aadland, Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra)

What a great symphony! I was happy after the end of the third movement, and then we get a terrific fourth movement, too!


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: Orchestral Suites 2-4* Adolf Busch Chamber Players directed by Adolf Busch on EMI








Recorded in 1936 I found listening to this surprisingly enjoyable. Lacking in 'audio' quality, and performed in a dated style, these players seem to be enjoying themselves and communicate plenty of joy in the music.


----------



## Malx

J. S. Bach, Two-Part Inventions and Three Part Sinfonias - Glenn Gould.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Jongen: Piano quartet in E flat major, op. 23










Hauntingly beautiful. It reminded me of Brahms and Fauré.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Edward Elgar* - the violin concerto, performed by Hilary Hahn with the London Symphony Orchestra with Colin Davis.






This Saturday I am taking a fellow coworker from my bakery for a girls' night out - to the Elbphilharmonie. The violin concerto is one of the pieces on the program.

I have been confronted with British music quite a few times lately - first Andreas Scholl with his program of English art songs, then Purcell, Walton and Vaughan Williams last week - and now Elgar. I am enjoying it all very much. Britain is a very musical nation - no matter what the popular stereotypes claim.


----------



## Guest

Oh dear. I didn't notice the dreaded "d-word" in the upper left corner when I ordered it. I'm sure it would have been a little richer and warmer if they used an analog recorder, but it still sounds quite good. Very energetic playing.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Schumann! Hey, it's piano trios


----------



## DavidA

Rachmaninov Concerto 3

Van Cliburn / Kondrashin (live ve)

Amazing playing!


----------



## starthrower

Decided to try a Verdi opera. Picked up a second hand copy. Sounds like a winner! Recording is dated (1960). But what a performance!


----------



## Rambler

*J.S. Bach Complete Cantatas Vol. 39* on TELDEC
I'm listening to disc one from this two disc set, consisting of Cantatas 164. 165 and 166. 








Performed by Leonhard-Consort under Gustav Leonhardt, with soloists including tenor Kurt Equiluz (whose voice I always enjoy). Treble and alto are all male.

This recording dates from 1987. There's a slight rough and ready edge to the performance (on period instruments) and the intonation of some of the singers is occasionally dodgy, but I guess performance in Bach's own time would have been far from polished.


----------



## Eramire156

*Stravinsky conducts Stravinsky*

*Symphony of Psalms 
Pulcinella Suite*

















I just ordered the complete Columbia til it arrives I have the Original Jackets collection.


----------



## cougarjuno

Although it's not one of the preferred recordings of Sibelius from posters on this site this recording is quite good. Played by a Finnish Orchestra -- and I also bought this real cheap -- a real bargain


----------



## Johnmusic

*Jascha Heifetz, Violin*
Los Angeles Philharmonic
Alfred Wallenstein, Conductor
10.I.1953

*Violin Concerto in D Major op 35 by Erich Wolfgang Korngold
1. Moderato nobile
2. Romance
3. Finale: Allegro assai vivace




*


----------



## Johnmusic

> *Laurie says:
> 
> Yes! Isn't that a wonderful piece? I also "discovered" it not too long ago, & immediately wondered why Bantock is not better-known *


*O so right-Johnmusic aka John Ruggeri*


----------



## Johnmusic

*Jascha Heifetz "Violin Concerto" Rózsa *

Violin Concerto in op 24 by Miklós Rózsa
1. Allegro non troppo ma passionato
2. Lento cantabile
3. Allegro vivace
_Dallas Symphony Orchestra --Walter Hendl, Conductor 7.III.1956_


----------



## Sonata

Incredibly, I'm not listening to an opera written by Verdi (Although Rigoletto was making a very strong case for himself!)
Currently:
*
Delibes: Lakme*, with Joan Sutherland


----------



## cougarjuno

Needed an art song fix. Lennox Berkeley songs on Chandos


----------



## starthrower

Zappa-Everything Is Healing Nicely










These are rehearsal/directed improv recordings with the Ensemble Modern circa 1991. Recording quality is excellent. May be of interest to fans of the Yellow Shark CD. Classy packaging with extensive liner notes.


----------



## pmsummer

MORIMUR
_Partita d-Moll BMV 1004 für Violine solo
Choräle_
*J.S. Bach*
Christoph Poppen - violin
The Hilliard Ensemble

_ECM New Series_


----------



## Flavius

Willaert: Petrarca Madrigals. Singer Pur (Oehms)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Janspe

*G. Kurtág: Kafka-Fragmente for soprano and violin*
Caroline Melzer, soprano
Nurit Stark, violin









I don't think I've ever heard a single note of Kurtág's music before, but today I felt like it is finally time to delve in...


----------



## WVdave

Gershwin 
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, André Previn 
Rhapsody In Blue • Piano Concerto In F • An American In Paris
Philips Digital Classics - 412 611-2, CD, US, 1985.


----------



## Joe B

*Program: *Fidelio
*Performers: *The Amadeus Ensemble
*Conductor: *Julius Rudel
*Composer: *Ludwig Van Beethoven
*Recording: *Recorded during the spring 1985 in Rye, NY
*Format: *CD (DDD-1986)
*Label: *MusicMasters


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart:* Piano Concertos 19/ 22

Lily Kraus


----------



## Jazzbert

*I have a soft spot for vocal art*









New, at least to me.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach* : Brandenburg Concertos
Disc 2

B.P Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Pugg

*Hummel *: Mandolin Concerto in G major, etc.

Alison Stephens (mandolin), Urban Agnas (trumpet)

London Mozart Players, Howard Shelley

Hummel, J: Ballet Music for 'Das Zauberglöckchen'
Hummel, J: Freudenfest Overture
Hummel, J: Mandolin Concerto in G major
Hummel, J: Trumpet Concerto in E (or E flat) major, WoO/S49


----------



## Pugg

*Dvorák *- Youth Concerto

Ramon Jaffé (violoncello)

Staatsorchester Rheinische Philharmonie, Daniel Raiskin

Dvorak: Cello Concerto in A major, B10
Dvorak: Polonaise in A major for cello & piano or cello & orchestra, B94
Dvorak: Rondo in G minor for cello & orchestra, Op. 94, B. 181
Dvorak: Waldesruhe (Silent woods) for cello and orchestra, Op. 68 No. 5


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Symphonies. 46 & 47.

Daniel Barenboim, ECO.

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

​*Haydn*: The Creation

Gundula Janowitz, Christa Ludwig, Fritz Wunderlich, Werner Krenn, Walter Berry, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau

Wiener Singverein & Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## elgar's ghost

Seventh and final part of Mozart's chamber works this morning/afternoon, including a disc of various individual movements and fragments not listed below.

Violin Sonata no.35 in A K526 (1787):
Violin Sonata no.36 in F K547 (1788):










String Quartet no.21 in D K575 (1789):
String Quartet no.22 in B-flat K589 (1790):
String Quartet no.23 in F K590 (1790):










_Divertimento_ for violin, viola and cello in E-flat K563 (1788):










Piano Trio no.5 in C K548 (1788):
Piano Trio no.6 in G K564 (1788):
Clarinet Quintet in K581 (1789):
_Adagio_ in C-minor and _Rondo_ in C for glass harmonica, flute, oboe, viola and cello K617 (1791):
_Adagio_ in C for glass harmonica K356/617a (1791):










String Quintet no.5 in D K593 (1790):
String Quintet no.6 in E-flat K614 (1791):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Adam*: Giselle

London Symphony Orchestra, Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## chill782002

Vaughan-Williams, Symphony 5 - Sir John Barbirolli / Halle Orchestra, 1944

My favourite symphony by Vaughan-Williams and my favourite version, even if the sound is less than perfect.


----------



## Guest

*Bach*

Cantatas


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Sonata For Cello And Piano No.1 In E Minor, Op.38; Sonata For Cello And Piano No.2 In F, Op.99.
J.S.* Bach*: Sonata For Viola Da Gamba And Harpsichord No.1 In G, BWV 1027 - Arr. For Cello & Piano

Pierre Fournier, Ernest Lush


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*: Waltzes.

Tamás Vásáry


----------



## Vasks

*Sullivan - Macbeth Overture (Lloyd-Jones/Hyperion)
Stanford - Piano Quartet #1 (Gould Trio+/Naxos)
Elgar - Coronation March (Menuhin/Virgin)*


----------



## Guest

*Charpentier*


----------



## Pugg

*Dvorak* : Cypresses and String Quartet 12.

Panocha Quartet .


----------



## Guest

*Beethoven*

Violinkonzerto Anne Sophie Mutter


----------



## Johnmusic

*Johann Nepomuk Hummel. Mandolin Concerto in G major, S. 28 *


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

​
*Smetana*: The Bartered Bride
Sung in German

Fritz Wunderlich (Hans), Gottlob Frick (Kezal) & Pilar Lorengar (Marie), Marcel Cordes (Kruschina), Nada Puttar (Kathinka), Ivan Sardi (Micha), Sieglinde Wagner (Agnes), Sieglinde Wagner (Agnes), Ernst Krukowski (Springer), Gertrud Freedman (Esmeralda), Walter Stoll (Muff)

Rudolf Kempe


----------



## Robert Gamble

I compared the father and son's 5th awhile back and actually liked Erich's better. I'll be doing that again soon, but as I finished Erich's 7th a couple of days ago (and found it good, although 'underwater sounding' at times) I figured I'd compare Carlos' version first.

Erich's 6th was a masterpiece however and I highly recommend getting hold of it.


----------



## bharbeke

*Liszt: Polonaise No. 1, S 223* (Jean Dube)(New to me)

This polonaise is fantastic from beginning to end and a showcase for what solo piano music can be.

Is there an easy way to type an accented "e" so I can write Dube's name properly? Shouldn't there be some kind of extra Shift key to do that by now?


----------



## Flavius

Liszt: Album d'un voyageur; Apparitions. Wass (Naxos)

Liszt: Transcendental Studies. Bolet (London)


----------



## bharbeke

*Berwald: Symphony No. 4* (Okko Kamu, Helsingborgs Symfoniorkester/Helsinki Symphony Orchestra)(New to me)

This sounded great, especially the ending. Thanks to Sloe for the recommendation!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Here's an interesting combination - orchestral music by two composers who are near-neighbours on my CD shelves and also happened to be born within two weeks of each other, but they pretty much part company after that.

Max Reger came to orchestral composition only after he had written many chamber, keyboard and vocal works and even then his first forays were the relatively slight _Zwei Romanzen_ for piano and small orchestra - later on Reger muscled up and produced a dozen or so substantial works for orchestral forces during his final ten or eleven years, but he is still better known (and was probably more comfortable) as a composer of chamber and organ works.

The _Sinfonietta_ and _Serenade_ were as close as Reger got to writing fully-fledged symphonies during his short-ish but extremely busy life - I like to think of these as pilot works for _bona-fide_ symphonies (the _Sinfonietta_ and _Serenade_ weigh in at fifty and forty minutes respectively) but who can say whether he intended to compose any?

Piano Concerto no.1 in F♯-minor op.1 (1891 -rev. 1917):
Piano Concerto no.2 in C-minor op.18 (1900-01):










Symphony no.1 in D-minor op.13 (1895):










_Variationen und Fuge über ein Thema von Beethoven_ op.86 (1905):
_Sinfonietta_ in A op.90 (1904-05):










_Suite im alten Stil_ in F for violin and piano op.93 - version for orchestra (orig. 1906 - arr. 1916):
_Serenade_ in G op.95 (1905-06):








***

(*** - same recording, different artwork)


----------



## Guest

*Haydn*

pianosonatas Richter


----------



## Sonata

*Anna Netrebko & Daniel Barenboim: In the Still of the Night*









Kind of interesting with this one; it was an impulse purchase when I was first getting into opera and one of the previous forum members was a huge Netrebko fan. Unfamiliar with Russian classical songs, I couldn't wrap my head around this one and regretted the purchase. Now years later with much more exposure, I am really enjoying getting to know this album more and appreciate it much more than when I first bought it. Almost like finding a hidden gem in my own music catalogue. In general, I am not a big Netrebko fan, but I do enjoy it here and in a couple of Russian operas.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Little surprise, I liked the son's 7th between Erich and Carlos Kleiber.

On to a new purchase, and then I'll see if I have time to test if my impression of Beethoven's 5th sounding better under the father's baton still holds.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Guest

*Mendelssohn*

Lieder ohne Worte


----------



## Malx

Elgar Symphony no2 - LSO, Elgar.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rambler

*J.S. Bach: Cantatas BWV39, BWV93 and BWV107* Collegium Vocale Ghent directed by Philippe Herreweghe on Virgin Classics








Pleasing performances here.


----------



## bharbeke

*Chopin: Variations brillantes on "Je vends des Scapulaires" from Herold's Ludovic, Op. 12* (Irina Zaritzkaya)(New to me)

This is a splendid piece and performance, and it gets my highest recommendation.


----------



## Guest

*Paganini*

Violin concerto 1 & 2 It is is a very long time ago that I listened to these concertos.
I remember the first time I listened to these concertos played by Victor Tretyakov.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Starting with Carlos' 5th now... probably won't get to Erich's before the end of the workday though.


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Basso continuo BWV 1023, 1024; Anh. 153; Sonatas for Viola da Gamba and Harpsichord BWV1027 & 1028* Reinhard Goebel (violin), Jaap Ter Linden (Cello & Viola da Gamba), Henk Bouman (Harpsichord) on Archiv.








Disc 6 from this 8 CD set. Very enjoyable!


----------



## Johnmusic

*Johann Nepomuk Hummel - Grande Serenade in C-major, Op.66 *

Johann Nepomuk Hummel (14 November 1778 -- 17 October 1837) was an Austrian composer and virtuoso pianist. His music reflects the transition from the Classical to the Romantic musical era.
*Work: Grande Serenade in C-major, Op.66 for guitar, violin, clarinet, bassoon, flute & violoncello*
Ensemble: Consortium Classicum


----------



## Robert Gamble

And on to Erich's... Have time to finish after all..

Just the start somehow has more energy, passion and fluidity than Carlos'. Found myself headbanging to it actually.. If I recall my previous impressions were that Carlos treats the 5th like a schooboy crush. Carefully, reverently, afraid to make mistakes, everything as perfect as it can be. Erich treats the 5th like a beloved spouse on their 10th, 20th, or 50th wedding anniversary. Comfortably but with the underlying passion that needs to be present in such a marriage. More succinctly, Carlos is in love with the 5th. Erich loves the 5th.


----------



## Judith

Traverso said:


> *Paganini*
> 
> Violin concerto 1 & 2 It is is a very long time ago that I listened to these concertos.
> I remember the first time I listened to these concertos played by Victor Tretyakov.


Is it the second violin concerto that has La Campanella as one of movements? Discovered this recently!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This is "the week of piano trios", now also with Korngold and Zemlinsky.


----------



## Guest

Judith said:


> Is it the second violin concerto that has La Campanella as one of movements? Discovered this recently!


you are absolutely right.


----------



## Eramire156

*Viennese composer in American exile*

*Richard Stöhr
Cello Sonata in A minor, Op.49
Fantasiestücke, Op. 17*









*Stefan Koch, cello
Robert Conway, piano*

This is the first volume in Toccata Classics recordings of Stöhr's chamber Music, volume two will be released shortly, and is now on my want list hopefully it is as lovely as the present disc.


----------



## chill782002

Robert Gamble said:


> Erich's 6th was a masterpiece however and I highly recommend getting hold of it.


I have a live recording from January 1953 of Erich Kleiber performing the 6th with the Münchner Philharmoniker and it is indeed a wonderful performance. Is this the one you are referring to?


----------



## chill782002

Mozart - Piano Concerto No 23

Maria Yudina

Alexander Gauk / USSR State Radio Symphony Orchestra

Recorded 1943


----------



## Robert Gamble

chill782002 said:


> I have a live recording from January 1953 of Erich Kleiber performing the 6th with the Münchner Philharmoniker and it is indeed a wonderful performance. Is this the one you are referring to?


The one I have is a studio Concertgebouw recording (paired with the 7th). Apparently he knew his 6th well. 

On another note, the 5th just finished spinning.. There was a bit of a dissonance in the strings in the final movement at one point, but the transition of the 3rd to the final movement is transcendent. It's hard to put my finger on why, but I think the build up is slightly longer because the difference in volume between the quiet part at the end of the 3rd isn't quite so quiet in Erich's. In Carlos' the music almost completely fades away making it feel like a pause rather than being completely connected.


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: Orchestral Suites BWV 1068, 1069 & 1070* Musica Antiqua Koln directed by Reinhard Goebel on Archiv







Disc 3 from this 8 CD set. Stylish playing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chabrier, Espana*

I seem to always overlook this one on my playlist. It's quite lovely.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Johnmusic

Josef Mysliveček (9 March 1737 -- 4 February 1781) was a Czech composer who contributed to the formation of late eighteenth-century classicism in music.

*Work: Concertino No.1 in E-flat major (scored for 2 horns, flutes, clarinets, basson & strings)*

Mov.I: Allegro 00:00
Mov.II: Largo 06:23
Mov.III: Presto assai 10:45
Orchestra: Concerto Köln -- Conductor: Werner Ehrhardt


----------



## bharbeke

*Friedrich Kuhlau: Flute Sonata in E minor, Op. 71* (Maurizio Bignardelli, Paola Quattrone)(New to me)

I've had a lot of good luck in my listening today. This is another performance and piece that is absolutely outstanding. Both the flute and piano have some great parts and feel equally balanced in this sonata.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Continuing the grand piano trio week: Arensky and Turina


----------



## Eramire156

*Arthur Honegger*
*Symphony no.3 'Liturgique'*

View attachment 99418


*Michel Plasson
Orchestre du Capitole Toulouse *


----------



## pmsummer

PROVENCE MYSTIQUE
_Sacred Songs of the Middle Ages from the South of France_
*Anne Azéma* - programming, research, text translation, transcription, soprano
Laurence Brisset, Annelies Coene, Catherine Jousselin, Pasquale Mourey - voices
Kit Higginson - psaltery, recorder
Shira Kammen - medieval fiddle
Margriet Tindemans - harp, medieval fiddle
_
Apex via Erato_


----------



## Mowgli




----------



## Guest

I'm thoroughly enjoying these two new arrivals.


----------



## cougarjuno

Kreisler and Korngold string quartets (Koch)

Definitely worth a listen. Kreisler didn't compose that much and the Korngold piece is neo Romantic with slight touches of dissonance. I've always found Korngold's non-film music above par.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Also ---




























Now ---
Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831)P: String Quartet in C Major, Ben 365.

Janacek Quartet: Milos Vacek and Viteslav Zvadilik, violins - Jan Reznicek, viola -- Bretislav Vybiral, cello


----------



## pmsummer

6 SONATE A DUE HAUTBOIS ET BASSON
_(6) Sonatas for Two Oboes and Bassoon with Two Obligato Basses_
*Jan Dismas Zelenka*
Paul Dombrecht - oboe
Marcel Ponseele - oboe
Ku Ebbinge - oboe
Danny Bond - bassoon
Chiara Banchini - violin
Richte Van Der Meer - violoncello
Robert Kohnen - harpsichord
_
Accent_


----------



## Balthazar

*Shostakovich ~ Cello Sonata in D minor, Op. 40*

Sol Gabetta on cello, Mihaela Ursuleasa on piano.


----------



## Johnmusic

********** Romantic Classical Serenades (528hz) (Wonderfully soothing) **********

Dvorak: Humoresque
Rubinstein: Melody in F, Op 3 No. 1
Schubert: Ave Maria
Boccherini: Minuet
Hayden: Serenade
Brahms: Waltz, Op. 39, No. 15
Beethoven: Minuet
Grieg: I love you
Mozart: Alla Turca
Dvorak: Songs my mother taught me
Svendsen: Romance, Op 26
Mendelssohn: Spring Song
Dvorak: Waltz, Op 54 No 1
Schumann: Traumerei
Schubert: Moment musical
Schubert: Serenade (Standchen)
Handel: Largo
Gounod: Ave Maria

*



*


----------



## Flavius

You've had quite a day of listening.


----------



## Flavius

Victoria: Missa Salve Regina; Motets. Ensemble Plus Ultra/ Noone (Archiv)


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D Major, Op.61

David Zinman conducting the Zurich Tonhalle Orchestra -- Christian Tetzlaff, violin


----------



## Johnmusic

************ Magnificent singing and joyful feeling. ************

Exceptional performance of the "Parla" waltz, written by Luigi Arditi, best known as the composer of "Il Bacio". Victor recording, May 12, 1927.


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Symphonie concertante K297B / Oboe concerto.

Heinz Holliger (oboe), Hermann Baumann (horn), Aurele Nicolet (flute), Klaus Thunemann (bassoon)

Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## Pugg

*Rodrigo*: Concierto de Aranjuez

Carlos Bonell (guitar), Alicia de Larrocha

Montréal Symphony Orchestra, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Charles Dutoit, Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos

Albéniz: Rapsodia Española
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un Gentilhombre
Turina: Rapsodia sinfonica, Op. 66


----------



## Pugg

*Vivaldi* - Concertos for Mandolin

Ugo Orlandi (mandolin)

I solisti Veneti, Claudio Scimone


----------



## Pugg

​
*Johann Joseph Fux*: Lux Æterna - Sacred Works

Armonico Tributo Austria, Domkantorei Graz, Grazer Choralschola, Lorenz Duftschmid

Fux: Ad te, Domine levavi K153
Fux: Alma Redemptoris Mater K186
Fux: Ave Maria K151
Fux: Ave Regina caelorum K205
Fux: Graduale in Missa pro Defunctis K146
Fux: In expositione funeris
Fux: Kirchensonate in G K320
Fux: Libera me Domine K54
Fux: Pastorale K396
Fux: Sonata a Santo Sepolcro K376


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*: Polonaises

Samson François (piano)


----------



## gustavdimitri




----------



## Josquin13

Today I listened to a new arrival--"The Art of Flemish Song in the Courts of Europe"--performed by the American duo "Live Oak & Company" on the Centaur label. The group's stated objective with this album was to show the great musical variety and cross-fertilization that swept across Europe during time of Ockeghem, Josquin, Brumel, de la Rue, Willaert, Modera, Pipelare, & Obrecht. & I thought their performances were excellent.

https://www.amazon.com/Flemish-Song-LANSKY-LARRY-AUSTIN/dp/B00000DRG6/ref=sr_1_3?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1511337971&sr=1-3&keywords=the+art+of+flemish+song

I then followed with pianist Pierre-Laurent Aimard performing Ravel's two Piano Concertos & Miroirs with the Cleveland Orchestra, conducted by Boulez, on DG. I enjoyed both the clarity of these performances & the audiophile sound quality, which allowed me to hear Ravel's score in great detail. I thought Boulez showed more rhythmic verve than I sometimes hear in his later DG Ravel, which surprised me. (I wouldn't have guessed it was Boulez conducting.) And yet, I also found myself thinking about how parts of Ravel's Concerto for the Left Hand are so full of intense emotion, and had to admit that in the past I've been more deeply moved by the performances of Samson François and Robert Casadesus:

https://www.amazon.com/Ravel-Piano-...8&qid=1511339026&sr=1-1&keywords=aimard+Ravel

https://www.amazon.com/Ravel-Piano-...amson+francois+ravel+piano+concertos+cluytens

https://www.amazon.com/Complete-Pia...erto+Casadesus+ravel+piano+concertos+cluytens


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi*: Il Trovatore

Franco Corelli, Gabriella Tucci, Robert Merrill, Giulietta Simionato.

Rome Opera Chorus, Rome Opera Orchestra/ Conductor: Thomas Schippers


----------



## Guest

*Brahms*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: Songs without Words

Javier Perianes (piano)


----------



## eljr

Charles Bruffy / Kansas City Chorale / Phoenix Chorale
Rachmaninoff: All-Night Vigil

Release Date March 2, 2015
Duration01:15:26
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateMay 24, 2014 - May 26, 2014
Recording Location
Cathedral of St Peter the Apostle, Kansas City, Kansas


----------



## Guest

*Schumann*

Fantasiestücke Op.12
Fantasiestücke Op.17

Martha Argerich


----------



## elgar's ghost

Rach and Reg part two today.

Symphony no.2 in E-minor op.27 (1906-07):
_The Isle of the Dead_ - symphonic poem op.29 (1908):










Piano Concerto no.3 in D-minor op.30 (1909):










_Variationen und Fuge über ein Thema von J.A. Hiller_ op.100 (1907):
Violin Concerto in A op.101 (1906-07):
_Symphonischer Prolog zu einer Tragödie_ op.108 (1908):


----------



## Pugg

*Suppe*: Requiem

Chorus Of The Gulbenkian Foundation, Lisbon
Michel Corboz

Luis Rodrigues (bass), Elizabete Matos (soprano), Mirjam Kalin (vocals), Aquiles Machado (tenor), Orchestra of the Gulbenkian Foundation, Lisbon (performed by), Chorus Of The Gulbenkian Fundation, Lisboa (lead vocals), Orchestra Of The Gulbenkian Fundation, Lisboa (lead vocals)


----------



## Janspe

I had *no idea* that Bernstein ever conducted Boulez...






...and this piece, _Improvisation sur Mallarmé I_, was the only piece of his that he ever did. Lengthy pre-performance speech included, a very valuable document indeed!


----------



## Guest

*Verdi*

Il Trovatore


----------



## eljr

Yuuko Shiokawa / András Schiff
Bach, Busoni, Beethoven

Release Date November 17, 2017
Duration01:16:06
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording DateDecember, 2016
Recording Location
Auditorio Stelio Molo RSI, Lugano


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Divertimento K334/ March in D Major K.445

Academy of St Martin-in-the-Fields Chamber Ensemble


----------



## Mazeppa

I will definitely check this out! I was totally unaware that this existed - how exciting!

Currently listening to Brahms' 21 Hungarian Dances (Claudio Abbado, Vienna Philharmonic, 1984, DG).


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy*: La Mer/Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune -Karlheinz Zoeller (flute)/ *Ravel* *Daphnis et Chloé - Suite No. 2

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Robert Gamble

Finishing with Erich and Beethoven today.. The Eroica.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini* - Madama Butterfly

Mirella Freni (Butterfly), Luciano Pavarotti (Pinkterton), Christa Ludwig (Suzuki), Robert Kerns (Sharpless)

Vienna State Opera Chorus, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Some Piano concertos.. Grieg and Schumann.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Todays piano trios, straight from my soundbar and mobile phone via bluetooth, were by Mozart and Reger. Thank-you very much!


----------



## bharbeke

*Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor* (Sutherland, Pavarotti, Milnes, etc.)(new to me)

This opera was pretty good. The principal singers all sound great, and the number of highlights below should help explain why I enjoyed the opera so much.

"Qundo rapito in estasi" (the absolute high point of this performance)
"Sulla tomba che rinserra"
"Qui di sposa eterna...Ah! Verrano a te sull'aure"
"Se tradirmi tu potrai"
"Al ben de'tuoi qual vittima"
"Per te d'immenso giubilo"
"Dov'e Lucia?"
"Oh! qual funesto avvenimento!"
"Ohime! sorge il tremendo fantasma"
"Spargi d'amore pianto"
"Tombe degli avi miei"
"Fra poco a me ricovero"


----------



## Selby




----------



## Guest

For all the lost souls in the world,


----------



## Judith

Selby said:


>


Just recently purchased this album. Beautiful!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Jonathan Leshnoff's Clarinet Concerto: Ricardo Morales and the Philadelphia Orchestra:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 14, Op. 27, No. 2*

Solomon balances control with passion.


----------



## Mowgli

Played/playing BC Haydn Edition CD86/87 String Quartets by Buchberger Quartet
Sounds as good as the gushing Amazon reviewers say it does :tiphat:


----------



## KirbyH

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Debussy*: La Mer/Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune -Karlheinz Zoeller (flute)/ *Ravel* *Daphnis et Chloé - Suite No. 2
> 
> Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


This is one of my favorite Karajan albums, well, _ever._


----------



## Robert Gamble

Something unusual for this afternoon.. Furtwangler. Why is a well known conductor like Furtwangler unusual to listen to?
Well, he's not conducting. This is his Symphony No. 2 in E Minor.


----------



## Balthazar

*Dmitri Hvorostovsky ~ Russian Romances*

Songs by Tchaikovsky and Rachmaninov.


----------



## KirbyH

Some highlights from the last few days:

Adrian Boult's double album of Wagner was the first I owned ever, the first collection of "bleeding chunks" among several in my collection. These were recorded in the early to mid 1970s, when Boult was getting to be rather advanced in age but still very capable on the podium. These are very well played, very well recorded interpretations, particularly of the excerpts from The Ring (slightly differently arranged than Wagner's original writing, but thrilling nonetheless.) The Entrance of The Gods Into Valhalla is particularly thunderous, as it should be. If you don't normally associate Boult with Wagner, here's the evidence to the contrary. There is nothing here that is less than very good.

I find it hard to fathom that there aren't a lot of digital recordings of Harold In Italy but having listened to most, this one is my favorite. Maazel and the Berliners had a long history that stretched back through the 50s, and here that relationship is at its most mature. I love Harold In Italy, as much as I do the Symphonie Fantastique and Requiem. This performance is lively, crisply executed, and shows off so many of the Berlin Phil's excellent first desk players - the star among them being Wolfram Christ. The viola part is handled exceptionally well, and in much better sound than anything left behind than Charles Munch and such. I personally am very glad that this recording exists.

It took me a while to be convinced that the Bruckner 3rd was as good as its successor. The 4th was among the first of Bruckner's symphonies that I fell in love with, and Andris Nelsons has taken such care to present this symphony not as a warm-up but a full dose of Bruckner's mature style that I now listen to this work as much as I do the 4th. I'll even go so far to say that I like this recording more than I do Karajan's (which is by no means a bad performance AT ALL.) DG has extracted spectacular sonics, and the Leipzig Orchestra plays insanely well. Let this performance be a hallmark of the full cycle DG has promised from this particular marriage - and the Tannhauser overture as filler is just gravy.

There is a lot to love in Claudio Abbado's selections from Prokofiev's Romeo and Juliet. Abbado had a long term sympathy to this composer (including an earlier, 1960s vintage recording of the same music for Decca) and that long association is well showcased here, abetted by his excellent relationship with the Berlin Phil. I personally prefer this work presented in chunks as opposed to the whole ballet, because there's a lot of very good music - and some not so good. Not that it's bad, per se, just forgettable to me. Anyway - this is a very enjoyable disc, absolutely one of the crown jewels from Abbado and the Berliners. Play it loudly!


----------



## Johnmusic

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 14, Op. 27, No. 2*
> 
> Solomon balances control with passion.
> 
> View attachment 99424


=====================
Solomon performance here and elsewhere is that of a pianist and musical genius. Thank you for posting-John


----------



## Johnmusic

************ The great Solomon Cutner pre and post Beethoven. *********

*Solomon Cutner 1902 1988 Bach arr Liszt BWV 543 Prelude & Fugue 





Solomon plays Mozart Concerto No. 23 in A major K 488 





Franz Liszt (1811-1886):
Hungarian Fantasy (Fantasia on Hungarian Folk melodies)





Great Piano Concertos - Solomon plays Scriabin Concerto in F sharp minor Op. 20 





An encore !!!!!
English 78 rpm record.
Columbia, recording 2 December 1932, EMI Studio No. 3, Abbey Road, London.
Solomon Cutner (1902-1988), piano.
DX 668/9 - Fantaisie in F minor (Chopin - Op. 49) Rec. 1948
Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by Walter Susskind (1913-1980) 




*


----------



## Haydn man

Brahms Double Concerto
Saw them play this live in Manchester last year when Isserlis dropped his bow after the first few bars of orchestral introduction. A few moments of laughter but the rest was a joy


----------



## Johnmusic

Mendelssohn, Violin Concerto In E Minor, Op 64, *Perlman, Violin *
Bernard Haitink/*Itzhak Perlman*/Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 3*

Knappertsbusch, Munich Phil. 1/16/64


----------



## Judith

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 99431
> 
> Brahms Double Concerto
> Saw them play this live in Manchester last year when Isserlis dropped his bow after the first few bars of orchestral introduction. A few moments of laughter but the rest was a joy


I love this album. One of my favourites. Heard about the bow in Manchester. Seeing Joshua live there in January with ASMF. Seen Steven live twice and met him both times. He was really nice!


----------



## agoukass

Horowitz - Encores including the astounding arrangement of "The Stars and Stripes Forever."


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 9*

Yeah, I know the finale is out of date with the latest revisions, but it's the one that I have on my shelf.


----------



## Eramire156

*Sir John and Brahms*

*Johannes Brahms
Symphony no.3*









*Sir John Barbirolli
Wiener Philharmoniker *


----------



## Malx

Toccatas BWV 910, 912 & 913 (Disc 2).


----------



## Guest

I mostly bought this for the Szymanowski Sonata No.2, and Debargue certainly doesn't disappoint! He plays with tremendous flair and virtuosity, seemingly unfazed by its colossal difficulties. The Schubert sounds good too, though he may be too much of an "interventionist" for some listeners. Excellent sound.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It's time for...PIANO TRIOS! Taneyev right now, heard this several times.


----------



## agoukass

Chopin: Etudes, Opp. 10 & 25 (Excerpts) 
Polonaise in C sharp minor, Op. 26 No. 1
Polonaise in C minor, Op. 40 No. 2

Sviatoslav Richter, piano


----------



## cougarjuno

Bartok; Dohnanyi; and Kodaly chamber pieces played by Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center. (Delos)


----------



## Flavius

Dvorák: Piano Trios. Borodin Trio (Musical Heritage)


----------



## Johnmusic

*Joan Sutherland Baroque Vol. 1 MONTEZUMA These are the highlights.*

Graun: Montezuma (Highlights) by Joan Sutherland, The Ambrosian Singers, London Philharmonic Orchestra & Richard Bonynge Lauris Elms. Elms role is as large if not larger than Sutherland's.
The Ambrosian Singers, London Philharmonic Orchestra & Richard Bonynge Lauris Elms Joan Sutherland 





*ADDED: I have this with another Baroque Opera on 2 LPS.
Joan Sutherland -Two Baroque Operas The London Philharmonic Orchestra Conducted by Richard Bonynge Bonocini - Griselda **** Graun - Montezuma CD Version.*


----------



## Guest

I finished listening to this today. While I normally prefer larger ensembles playing on modern instruments, this performance sounds great, and their energetic playing adds to the enjoyment. The smaller ensemble provides excellent clarity of the parts, too.


----------



## deprofundis

*I listening to Gombert song's whit the sublie classical guitar of Noel Akchoté than i might listen to his Jacquet of Mantoua album, the guys a genieous, i love his work, putting instrumental life to ancient lore music.
*
_Good news for me futille in a classical music discution, but im happy to says Usine 451 will see the day at x-mas, i convinced my sound engineer , whit some extra cash to do the remix, studio editing , since he the one who has the studio.. i cannot wait new album by deprofundis comming soon a 6 track kilometric album.Dark\ambient/noisy\cold.

I saluted the loyal friend , the reader, the gentle stranger, the benevolant soul, the sun will shine evermore for you and your support.

:tiphat:
_
Yay!!


----------



## WVdave

Arturo Toscanini, NBC Symphony Orchestra
Verdi - Cherubini ‎- Vol. XI - Choral Works
RCA Red Seal ‎- 74321 72373 2, 2 × CD, Reissue, Remastered, Mono, US, 2000.


----------



## pmsummer

UNSEEN RAIN
THREEFOLD VISION
SONGS OF THE SHINING WIND 
*Robert Kyr*
Ensemble P.A.N.

_New Albion_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Symphonies 34-35-36 
Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> I mostly bought this for the Szymanowski Sonata No.2, and Debargue certainly doesn't disappoint! He plays with tremendous flair and virtuosity, seemingly unfazed by its colossal difficulties. The Schubert sounds good too, though he may be too much of an "interventionist" for some listeners. Excellent sound.


Such a great player, if you can, try the Scarlatti, Chopin, Liszt & Ravel album.....


----------



## Pugg

​
*Weber*: Clarinet Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 
Paul Meyer (clarinet)

Orchestre De Chambre De Lausanne


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Such a great player, if you can, try the Scarlatti, Chopin, Liszt & Ravel album.....


Oh, I own it...and I had him autograph it when I met him after a mind-blowing recital!


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler* - Symphony no 3

R.C.O Bernard Hailtink.


----------



## Guest

Kontrapunctus said:


> Oh, I own it...and I had him autograph it when I met him after a mind-blowing recital!


I forgot that I have this picture of me handing him the CD!


----------



## Guest

*Bach*

CD 3 concertos for harpsichords BWV 1061-1062-1063-1064-1065


----------



## Pugg

​
*Falla*: El retablo de Maese Pedro and other works

Ana Higuera-Aragon, Thomas Cabrera, Manuel Perez Bermudez, Robert Veyron-Lacroix, Maria Kliegel, Ludger Maxsein

Ensemble Instrumental, Charles Dutoit


----------



## Merl

Still enjoying Dudamel's Brahms 4th Symphony.


----------



## gustavdimitri

It's quite windy here... so to start with today:*

Dvorak - Serenade for Wind Instruments, Op. 44 ... *






Enjoy listening


----------



## Pugg

​
*Lortzing* - Zar und Zimmerman

Hermann Prey (Peter the Great), Gottlob Frick (Van Bett), Erika Koth (Marie), Annelles Burmeister (Widow Browe), Nicolai Gedda (Marquis von Chateauneuf), Fred Teschler (Admiral Lefort)

Dresden State Opera Orchestra, Leipzig Radio Choir, Robert Heger


----------



## elgar's ghost

Part three of Rachmaninov and Reger this morning (and what a lovely autumn morning it is).

_Кolokola (The Bells)_ - choral symphony for soprano, tenor, baritone, mixed chorus and orchestra op.35 [Text: Edgar Allan Poe] (1913):










Piano Concerto no.4 in G-minor op.40 (1926 - rev. 1928 and 1941):










Piano Concerto in F-minor op.114 (1910):
_Konzert im alten Stil_ op.123 (1912):
_An die Hoffnung (To Hope)_ - song for mezzo-soprano and orchestra op.124 [Text: Friedrich Hölderlin] (1912) :
_Eine romantische Suite_ op.125 (1912):


----------



## Guest

*Harp Concertos*


----------



## eljr

Choir of the Vienna Hofburgkapelle
Gregorian Chant for the Church Year

CD 2
Christmas

Genre
Classical
Audio CD (31 Jan. 2011)
Number of Discs: 6
Format: Box set


----------



## Pugg

​
*J S Bach *- Cantatas & Arias

Ian Bostridge (tenor), Fabio Biondi (violin)

Europa Galante

Bach, J S: Cantata BWV55 'Ich armer Mensch, ich Sündenknecht'
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV82 'Ich habe genug'
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV82a 'Ich habe genug'


----------



## cougarjuno

My traditional Thanksgiving day opera listening

Freni, Carreras, Berganza and Pons with Sinopoli conducting the Philharmonia Orch. --- A gorgeous recording


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Clarinet Concerto & Clarinet Quintet

Benny Goodman (clarinet)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Boston Symphony String Quartet, Charles Munch


----------



## Sonata

Massenet- Don Quichotte


----------



## Donna Elvira

Penderecki	Concerto For Violin #2 ,Metamorphosen	Penderecki	LSO	Mutter


----------



## Guest

*Albert Ketèlbey*


----------



## Donna Elvira

Gunther Schuller's String Quartet #3, played by the Emerson St. Quartet.
It's on a DG CD, "American Contemporaries," with String Quartets by John Harbison, and Richard Wernick.
Although I rate the Harrbison more contrapuntal work higher, this one is also good.

Yesterday was Mr. Schuller's birthday, he passed away two years ago.
He was a noted jazz musician, as well.
Both Mr. Schuller and Mr. Harbison lived in the Boston, MA area.


----------



## Pesaro

Mozart: String Quartet, Opus 590, No. 3 from the "Prussian" Quartets, Engegard Quartet

Highly spirited rendition of Mozart's last quartet.

https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Pruss...&refinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin:625150011


----------



## Pesaro

Can someone tell me how the pictures are added to the posts?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Domenico Scarlatti*: Sonatas

Ivo Pogorelich (piano)


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Eramire156

Just took the goat cheese tart out of the oven, flan, and pumpkin chiffon pie are done, now the husband is the kitchen cooking up a storm, time now for some music. Some American music for that most American of holidays









*The American Vocalist*
*Spituals and folk hymns (1850-1870)*

*The Boston Camerata
Joel Cohen*


----------



## pmsummer

SIMPLE GIFTS
*Shaker Chants and Spirituals*
Shakers of Sabbathday Lake
Schola Cantorum
The Boston Camerata
Joel Cohen - director
_
Erato_


----------



## pmsummer

Eramire156 said:


> Just took the goat cheese tart out of the oven, flan, and pumpkin chiffon pie are done, now the husband is the kitchen cooking up a storm, time now for some music. Some American music for that most American of holidays
> 
> View attachment 99443
> 
> 
> *The American Vocalist*
> *Spituals and folk hymns (1850-1870)*
> 
> *The Boston Camerata
> Joel Cohen*


Coming up shortly.


----------



## JAS

A happy Thanksgiving to one and all . . .


----------



## Guest

*Richard Strauss*


----------



## Pugg

​*Mendelssohn* - The Piano Trios

The Florestan Trio.


----------



## Eramire156

pmsummer said:


> SIMPLE GIFTS
> *Shaker Chants and Spirituals*
> Shakers of Sabbathday Lake
> Schola Cantorum
> The Boston Camerata
> Joel Cohen - director
> _
> Erato_


Somewhere I have the program from when they performed their Shaker program at university of Chicago, twenty odd years ago.
Up next









Happy thanksgiving.

Cheers!


----------



## Guest

*Mozart*

Piano concertos 20 & 23 *Annie Fisher* Philharmonia Orchestra *Sir Adrian Boult*


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---




























And a first listen to a brand new arrival:


----------



## Pugg

​*Leoncavallo* - Zazà

Ermonela Jaho (Zazà), Stephen Gaertner (Cascart), Riccardo Massi (Milio), Patricia Bardon (Anaide), David Stout (Bussy)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Maurizio Benini.


----------



## Mazeppa

Nice. :^)

Listening to something similar...

Mozart: Piano Concertos No. 20 & 21, Friedrich Gulda, Vienna Philharmonic, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## Flavius

Bizet: Les Pêcheurs de Perles. Hendricks, Aler, Quilico, Courtis, Choeurs et Orch. du Capitole de Toulouse/ Plasson (EMI)


----------



## Guest

*Weill*

Symphonie No.2
Violinconcerto
Mahagonny Suite


----------



## agoukass

Schubert: 4 Impromptus, D. 935, 3 Klavierstucke.

Maria Joao Pires, piano


----------



## pmsummer

THE AMERICAN VOCALIST
*Spirituals and Folk Hymns*_, 1850-1870_
Boston Camerata
Joel Cohen - director
_
Erato_


----------



## pmsummer

Eramire156 said:


> Somewhere I have the program from when they performed their Shaker program at university of Chicago, twenty odd years ago.
> Up next
> 
> View attachment 99445
> 
> 
> Happy thanksgiving.
> 
> Cheers!


And also with you!


----------



## pmsummer

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 15 characters.


----------



## Mowgli

Midnight Lightning's a Haydnhead










Haydn Edition CD119 Baryton Trios 1-7 by Esterhazy Ensemble while reading Anguish & Triumph last night


----------



## Flavius

Lehár: The Land of Smiles. Rothenberger, Gedda, Holm, Sym.-Orch. Graunke/ Mattes (EMI)


----------



## Guest

*Bruckner*


----------



## pmsummer

TRAV'LING HOME
*American Spirituals* 1770-1870
The Boston Camerata
Joel Cohen - director
_
Erato_


----------



## Guest

Flavius said:


> Lehár: The Land of Smiles. Rothenberger, Gedda, Holm, Sym.-Orch. Graunke/ Mattes (EMI)


Are you familiar with this one,great fun,masterpiece,it truly is.


----------



## MattB

Edward Elgar - The Dream Of Gerontius

Yvonne Minton · Peter Pears
John Shirley-Quirk
The Choir of King's College, Cambridge
London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus
Benjamin Britten


----------



## pmsummer

CANCIONERO
*Music for the Spanish Court* _1470-1520_
The Dufay Collective

_Avie_


----------



## Flavius

Lortzing: Wildschütz. Prey, Rothenberger, Wunderlich, Chorus & Orch., Bavarian State Opera, Munich/ Heger (EMI)


----------



## Flavius

Traverso said:


> Are you familiar with this one,great fun,masterpiece,it truly is.


Traverso, yes, I'm familiar, and have the DVD With Janowitz, Wachter, and the Wiener Phil./Boehm (DG). As you say, 'great fun'.


----------



## starthrower

Mesmerizing music!


----------



## deprofundis

Im currently listening to fabuleous records and composer on cpo roaster (label).One of them is a suprise i just bought it did not listen to it,i trust my instinct and i was wright, behold ...

*Augustin Pfleger: laudate dominum, sacred cantatas
Giovanni Paolo Colonna: sacre lamentazione*

So im taking a shower , pyjama time and goeing to bed listening two these two in the depth :tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

CROSSING BRIDGES
*Mark O'Connor*
Appalachia Waltz Trio
Mark O'Connor - violin
Carol Cook - cello
Natalie Haas - viola
_
OMAC_


----------



## jim prideaux

first listen to Levine and the CSO performing Brahms' 2nd and 3rd Symphonies.........immediate impression-I can hear what all the fuss is regarding these recordings!


----------



## WVdave

Pletnev ‎- Live At Carnegie Hall
Deutsche Grammophon ‎- 471 157-2, 2 × CD, Album, US, 2001.


----------



## Pugg

*Haydn*: String Quartets
Op. 76 (Hob. III:78) /Op. 74 (Hob. III:74) / Op. 54 (Hob. II:58)

Modigliani Quartet


----------



## bejart

Johann Adolph Scheibe (1708-1776): Sinfonia in B Flat

Andrew Manze leading Concerto Copenhagen


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Are you familiar with this one,great fun,masterpiece,it truly is.


May I add this one since we having great times......


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

*Brahms*: The Hungarian Connection

Andreas Ottensamer (clarinet), Leonidas Kavakos (violin), Antoine Tamestit (viola), Christoph and Stephan Koncz (violin, cello), Ödon Rácz (double bass), Predrag Tomic (accordion) & Oskar Ökrös (cimbalom)

trad.: Dances From Transylvania
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115
Brahms: Ein kleiner, hübscher Vogel nahm den Flug, Op. 52, No. 6
Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 1 in G minor
Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 7
Weiner, Leó: Busulo Juhasz (Woeful Shepherd)
Weiner, Leó: Csurdongolo (Barn Dance)


----------



## Mowgli

Katsaris playing Beethoven/Liszt Symphony 7


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: String Quartets

Quatuor Modigliani

Schumann: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 41 No. 1
Schumann: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 41 No. 2
Schumann: String Quartet No. 3 in A major, Op. 41 No. 3


----------



## Pugg

*Schumann*: Cello Concerto.

Yo-Yo Ma/ Colin Davis


----------



## deprofundis

Im insomniac i try to knock me down whit prescribe valium unfortunetly i can so i did like 200 squads , and decide to venture into modernism, what been down in 20th century hmm hmm.

*My choice is Toshio Hosokawa: Landscapes , ii love this album, vibrant, intense, flabbergeisting, etheric in a trouught sense,Than i will listen to Giancinto Scelsi best effort or work in my mind natura renovatur, asurrealistic trip await the listener, magical stuff really.*

Thanks for reading or interrest, friends & followers


----------



## gustavdimitri

Hopefully winter will be really kicking in next week! 

So Vivaldi's Winter by Perlman an Mehta is appropriate!






Enjoy listening


----------



## Pugg

*Hoffmeister*: Symphonies

Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana, Howard Griffiths

Hoffmeister: Symphony in C major
Hoffmeister: Symphony in D major


----------



## gustavdimitri

Never heard of him... so thanks for the tip!


----------



## gustavdimitri

*Wagner's 'Der Ring des Nibelungen' (analysis) by Anna Russell*

You just have to see this 

https://youtu.be/eN5dAQLYYrs


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini*: I Puritani

Dame Joan Sutherland (soprano), Piero de Palma (tenor), Ezio Flagello (bass), Giovanni Foiani (bass), Renato Capecchi (baritone), Margreta Elkins (mezzo-soprano), Pierre Duval (tenor)

Maggio Musicale Fiorentino, Coro del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino- Richard Bonynge


----------



## eljr

The Sixteen / Harry Christophers
Song of the Nativity

Release Date October 14, 2016
Duration01:13:42
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateDecember 7, 2015 - December 9, 2015
Recording Location
Church of St Alban the Martyr, Holborn, London


----------



## elgar's ghost

Fourth and final part of Rachmaninov's and Reger's orchestral works for another perfect autumn day.

_Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini_ for piano and orchestra op.43 (1934):










Symphony no.3 in A-minor op.44 (1935-36):
_Symphonic Dances_ op.45 (1940):










_Vier Tondichtungen nach A. Böcklin (Four Tone Poems after Arnold Böcklin)_ op.128 (1913):
_Eine Ballett-Suite_ op.130 (1913):
_Variationen und Fuge über ein Thema von Mozart_ op.132 (1914):
_Hymnus der Liebe (Hymn of Love)_ - song for alto and orchestra op.136 [Text: Ludwig Jacobowski] (1914):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Grieg*: Lyric Pieces (selection)

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)


----------



## jim prideaux

Berglund and the COE performing Sibelius' 5th............not received particularly well by many 'critics' but personally I really enjoy it!

Schumann 2nd-Ticiatti and the SCO and then Zinman and the Tonhalle Zurich.......to these ears very similar in their effectiveness and both a reminder of what a great work this is!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Opus 1 + Beetho1 = piano trios!


----------



## Guest

*The world of Harp - Susann MCDonald*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pesaro said:


> Can someone tell me how the pictures are added to the posts?


Hi Pesaro - this is in case you haven't been told already.

I know of a couple of ways to post an image but the option I usually go for is easy enough.

1/ If you are familiar with Amazon go onto your usual site and select the recording you are listening to - then right click and copy the large image of the album which appears towards the top corner. Of course, it might not be available on Amazon - I guess if you are listening to an old or rare vinyl record you might have to google for the image but let's assume for now that Amazon has it.

2/ Go back to TC and left click on the 'picture' icon which is the third icon from the right on the options bar at the top of TCs 'Quick Reply' panel.

3/ Choose the 'from URL' option on the 'Insert Image' panel, paste your link in and also empty the tickbox. You can also usually manually regulate the size of the image before you post if there is a number on the link - the Amazon image size should be 425 (the number should be preceded by a couple of letters such as SX or SL) - this I find is a good size if you are only posting the one image, but I usually reduce the number to something like 250 if I want numerous images on the same post.

4/ Press OK on the 'Insert Image' panel and the URL should now show on the screen where you are posting. Repeat steps one to four if more images are required on the same post.

5/ Hit 'Post Quick Reply' button like you normally would and the image should appear on your new post at the required size.

There may be other TC members who might give you a better guide but in the meantime I hope this helps.

Regards, EG.


----------



## LezLee

On BBC Radio 3
*Lars-Erik Larsson - A Winter's Tale Suite*

A really charming piece.


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert*: Trout Quintet

Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), Daniil Trifonov (piano), Roman Patkoló (double bass), Hwayoon Lee (viola), Maximilian Hornung (cello)

Schubert: Ave Maria, D839
Schubert: Notturno in E flat major for piano trio, D897 (Op. post.148)
Schubert: Piano Quintet in A major, D667 'The Trout'
Schubert: Schwanengesang, D957
Schubert: Ständchen 'Leise flehen meine Lieder', D957 No. 4

:angel:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn, Hummel, Hertel & Stamitz*: Trumpet Concertos

Håkan Hardenberger (trumpet)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss & Respighi* - Violin Sonatas

Kyung-Wha Chung (violin), Krystian Zimerman (piano)


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*J. C. Bach - Overture to "Orione" [aka Favorite Overture #1] (Hogwood/L,Oiseau-Lyre)
F. J. Haydn - Cello Concerto in D (Gendron/Philips)
W. A. Mozart - Horn Concerto #1 (Jones/Columbia)*


----------



## Guest

*Mozart*

Symphony No.26,28-30


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*: Matthäus Passion.

Tenor [Evangelist]: Claes-Håkan Ahnsjö; Baritone [Jesus]: Hermann Prey; Soprano [Uxor Pilati, Arias & Recitatives]: Margaret Marshall; Soprano [Magd I]: Christa Schneider; Contralto [Zeuge I, Arias & Recitatives]: Jard van Nes; Alto [Magd II]: Martina Koppelstetter; Tenor [Zeuge II, Arias & Recitatives]: Aldo Baldin; Bass [Pontius Pilatus, Arias & Recitatives]: Anton Scharinger, Bass [Petrus]: Christoph Dobmeier; Bass [Pilatus]: Thomas Dobmeier; Bass-Baritone [Judas]: Thomas Hamberger

Enoch zu Guttenberg

Tölzer Knabenchor & Chorgemeinschaft Neubeuern / Bach-Collegium München


----------



## Pesaro

Thanks for the help, elgars ghost.


----------



## Pesaro

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3, Japan Century Symphony Orchestra, Remuske Numajiri, cond.

With the golden tone of this excellent Japanese orchestra, this is a superb rendition of Mendelssohn's and IMO, greatest symphony.

https://www.amazon.com/Mendelssohn-...albums-bar-strip-0&keywords=mendelssohn+exton


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, English Suites*


----------



## Judith

Having a Mahler afternoon as listening to symphonies 6 & 7 by CBSO and Simon Rattle. Feel as though 7th is continuation of 6th as lots of similarities in both first movements.


----------



## bejart

Pesaro said:


> Can someone tell me how the pictures are added to the posts?


Pesaro ---
The steps Elgar's Ghost list work perfectly well, but I eventually reached a capacity limit imposed by Talk Classical. What I found that also works is to simply bracket the jpg image with







with no spaces in between. Other picture formats can be used as well but most posted on Amazon are jpg images. Hope this helps ---

Earlier ---










Now ---
Schubert: String Quartet No.15 in G Major, D.887

Emerson Quartet: Eugene Drucker and Philip Setzer, violins -- Lawrence Dutton, viola -- David Finckel, cello


----------



## bejart

Pesaro said:


> Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3, Japan Century Symphony Orchestra, Remuske Numajiri, cond.
> 
> With the golden tone of this excellent Japanese orchestra, this is a superb rendition of Mendelssohn's and IMO, greatest symphony.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Mendelssohn-...albums-bar-strip-0&keywords=mendelssohn+exton


----------



## elgar's ghost

Béla Bartók's piano works - discs one and two from György Sándor's four-disc set.

_A Gyermekeknek (For Children) vols. 1-4_ Sz42 (1908-09):
_The First Term at the Piano - Eighteen Elementary Pieces_ Sz53 (1913):

******************************

_Three Hungarian Folk Songs (From the County of Csik)_ Sz35a (1907):
_Two Romanian Dances_ Sz43 (1910):
_(6) Romanian Folk Dances_ Sz56 (1915):
_Romanian Christmas Carols series I and II_ Sz57 (1915):
_Suite for Piano_ Sz62 (1916):
_Andante_ - rejected movement for the _Suite for Piano_ WoO (1916):
_Three Hungarian Folk Tunes_ Sz66 (1914-18 - rev. 1941):
_Fifteen Hungarian Peasant Songs_ Sz71 (1914-18):
_(8) Improvisations on Hungarian Peasant Songs_ Sz74 (1920):
_Three Rondos on Slovak Folk Tunes_ Sz84 (1916 and 1927):


----------



## KJ von NNJ

I'm going with a favorite recording right now. Respighi - Roman Trilogy played by the Orchestra di Santa Cecilia conducted by Daniele Gatti on Conifer Classics. 
Over the holiday I listened to Novak's Czech Suite (Pesek), and Mendelssohn overtures which I drew from five different sources.
Abbado for the Trumpet Overture and Fair Melusine, Karajan for the Hebrides, Ozawa for A Midsummer Nights Dream and Masur for Calm Sea. Claus Peter Flor for Ruy Blas, Athalia and Camacho.
As The Pines of Rome winds down the Appian Way, i'm searching for a recording by guitarist Pepe Romero. Something about Respighi's Trilogy always has me going to solo guitar music afterwards.


----------



## Taplow

WVdave said:


> Gershwin
> Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, André Previn
> Rhapsody In Blue • Piano Concerto In F • An American In Paris
> Philips Digital Classics - 412 611-2, CD, US, 1985.
> 
> View attachment 99391


Have you had a chance to compare this with Previn's earlier EMI recordings with the LSO? I'd be very interested in a side-by-side. I consider the LSO renditions to be quite wonderful.


----------



## Flavius

Bach: WTC, Bk, I, Aldwell (Elektra Nonesuch)


----------



## Guest

*Bach*

Suite No.2


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## laurie

Currently being blown away by _this_ ~






This violin concerto, by a Canadian composer, Marjan Mozetich (who I had never heard of before this morning)
is stunningly beautiful .... it gave me shivers & goosebumps & tears in my eyes .... just amazing.
The rest of my day will be spent listening to everything I can find of his on YouTube (while deep-cleaning the kitchen/disaster area (!) after yesterday's feast!)

A_ huge_ Thank You to LezLee for posting this in the "Unheralded Composers" game!


----------



## Rambler

*J.S. Bach: Concertos for 4 harpsichords (BWV 1065) and 3 harpsichords (BWV 1064 & 1063)* Trevor Pinnock and The English Concert on Archiv







Recorded in 1981 these still sound pretty good.


----------



## Flavius

Bach: French Suites. Peter Hill (Delphian)


----------



## Eramire156

*Sir Donald Tovey
Symphony in D, Op. 32*









*Malmö Opera Orchestra
George Vass*

Echoes of Bruckner


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Shaheen Farhat: Symphony # 15 in C Minor Op. 85: Vladimir Sirenko, Ukraine National Symphonic Orschestra:










on spotify.


----------



## jim prideaux

Levine's recording of the Brahms' 2nd and 3rd Symphonies really is as impressive as certain commentators have observed!


----------



## Malx

Flavius said:


> Bach: French Suites. Peter Hill (Delphian)


Flavius: is Peter Hill as good in the French Suites as he is reliable in the WTC?


----------



## Malx

A new addition to my collection.








I used to dismiss Elgar's Symphonies but I have now seen the light! 
Elder's performance is pretty impressive.

Returning to a box I have had close to my CD player for a few weeks tonight it was CD3.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Béla Bartók's piano works part two - discs three and four from György Sándor's four-disc set.

_Fourteen Bagatelles Sz38_ (1908):
_Ten Easy Pieces_ Sz39 (1908):
_Four Dirges_ Sz45 (1910):
_Sonatine_ Sz55 (1915):
Piano Sonata Sz80 (1926):
_Petite Suite_ Sz105 - arr. of six of the _44 Duos for Two Violins_ Sz98 (orig. 1931 - arr. 1936):
_Songs and Dances_ WoO - arr. of five of the _44 Duos for Two Violins_ Sz98 by György Sandor (orig. 1931 - arr. early 1990s?):

******************************

_Two Elegies_ Sz41 (1908-09):
_Seven Sketches_ Sz44 (1908-10):
_Three Burlesques_ Sz47 (1908-11):
_Allegro barbaro_ Sz49 (1911):
_(3) Studies_ Sz72 (1918):
_Szabadban (Out of Doors)_ Sz81 (1926):
_Nine Little Pieces_ Sz82 (1926):


----------



## Eramire156

*Gustav Mahler and Bruno Walter,*

and the Vienna Philharmonic.









_*Gustav Mahler
Symphony no. 4*_









*Hilde Güden

Bruno Walter
Wiener Philharmoniker *

recorded 6 November 1955


----------



## Flavius

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Shaheen Farhat: Symphony # 15 in C Minor Op. 85: Vladimir Sirenko, Ukraine National Symphonic Orschestra:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on spotify.


Could you give a brief evaluation, description, of Farhat's work?


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Flavius said:


> Could you give a brief evaluation, description, of Farhat's work?


It is not a post modern work, very tonal but not middle eastern influenced.


----------



## Flavius

Thank you, Johnnie Burgess. No reminiscence of the Steppes, then.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

No, would not be like that work.


----------



## Flavius

Messiaen: Vingt Regards sur l'Enfant-Jésus. Peter Hill (Regis)


----------



## Flavius

Re Farhat. I should think that an Iranian, with centuries of tradition, would have a reservoir of ancient music to draw on (and far removed from the steppes, except for the unfortunate invasions). I hadn't realized he was a Persian, despite the mention of the great poet Ferdowsi.


----------



## Johnmusic

Erich Wolfgang Korngold : Symphony in F-sharp major Op. 40 (1951-1952)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 9 D Minor, Op 125: Andre Cluytens, Berlin Philarmonic:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Flavius said:


> Re Farhat. I should think that an Iranian, with centuries of tradition, would have a reservoir of ancient music to draw on (and far removed from the steppes, except for the unfortunate invasions). I hadn't realized he was a Persian, despite the mention of the great poet Ferdowsi.


And spotify has several of his other symphonies on them.


----------



## Guest

Sublime.


----------



## Flavius

Tallis: Music for the Divine Office 1. Chapelle du Roi/ Dixon (Brilliant)


----------



## Pugg

*Walton*_: Symphony No. 2_
Walton: Symphonic Suite: Troilus & Cressida, arranged Palmer

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bryden Thomson.

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: String Symphonies, Vol. 1

Julia Huber-Warzecha (violin), Lucas Schurig-Breuß (viola)

L'Orfeo Barockorchester, Michi Gaigg


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony No. 4

Kiri Te Kanawa (soprano)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Pugg

​*Debussy*: Sonatas & Trios

Emmanuel Pahud (flute), Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Edgar Moreau (cello) & Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Gerard Caussé (viola) & Marie-Pierre Langlamet (harp), Renaud Capuçon (violin)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart-* Exsultate Jubilate

Kiri te Kanawa

London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, Sir Colin Davis

Mozart: Ave verum corpus, K618
Mozart: Exsultate, jubilate, K165
Mozart: Kyrie in D minor, K341
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore in C, K339


----------



## gustavdimitri

Noye's Fludde - Benjamin BrittenLovely performance!















Enjoy listening


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin *Evocations - _Vinyl Edition_

_Daniil Trifonov_ (piano)


----------



## Guest

*Obrecht*

*Jacobus Barbireau*

*Jean Pullois*

*Mattheus Pipelare*


----------



## Merl

Always enjoyed these performances.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruckner*: Symphony No. 9 in D Minor

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Guest

*Mozart*

Violin Concertos KV 216 & KV 219


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms *- Hungarian Dances

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Third and final part of Béla Bartók's piano works this morning/afternoon.

_Mikrokosmos - 153 progressive piano pieces in six volumes_ Sz107 (1926-39):










Sonata for two pianos and percussion Sz110 (1937):
_Suite no.2_ for small orchestra Sz34 - arrangement for two pianos Sz115a (orig. 1905 and 1907 - arr. 1941):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bax, Tintagel*

I usually skip over this to get to the Vaughan Williams, which is silly, because I consider myself a fan of Bax. So this is my first listen. Barbirolli presents this music as very evocative; it sounds less like an orchestra and more of a nature machine (if that makes sense). The sound is great, not too forward or recessed.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mussorgsky*: Pictures at an Exhibition/orch. Ravel- A Night on the Bare Mountain

Tchaikovsky: Waltz from Swan Lake

Wiener Philharmoniker, Gustavo Dudamel


----------



## LezLee

*Alehouse Sessions - Bjarte Eike & Barokkesolisten*

Excellent selection of 'folk' music. 'I Drew My Ship' is just lovely. Not on YouTube though.


----------



## Vasks

_The record player was busy today_

*Adam - Overture to "Giralda" (Bonynge/London)
Bizet - L' Arlesienne Suite #2 (Martinon/RCA)
Saint-Saens - Danse macabre (Dervaux/Angel)
Debussy - Petite piece for Clarinet & Piano (Drucker/Odyssey)
Ravel - Piano Concerto for Left Hand (Casadesus/Columbia)*


----------



## bejart

LezLee said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Alehouse-Sessions-Bjarte-Eike/dp/B071D94YVM/ref=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1511618784&sr=1-1&keywords=Alehouse+sessions[/IMG
> 
> [B]Alehouse Sessions - Bjarte Eike & Barokkesolisten[/B]
> 
> Excellent selection of 'folk' music. 'I Drew My Ship' is just lovely. Not on YouTube though.
> 
> Picture didn't post.
> [URL]https://www.amazon.co.uk/Alehouse-Sessions-Bjarte-Eike/dp/B071D94YVM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1511619154&sr=8-1&keywords=alehouse+sessions[/URL][/QUOTE]
> 
> Lez Lee---
> 
> [img]https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/71isY5Dwb9L._SL1200_.jpg
> 
> Here's your album. Use lower case "img" and don't forget to close the last bracket. When you locate the picture you want, right click on the image to bring the popup menu into view. Left click on "Copy Image Location" and past that between the brackets. Hopefully this helps.
> 
> Now ---
> Francesco Barsanti (ca. 1690-1772): Flute Sonata in F Major, Op.1, No.5
> 
> Arcadia: Christoph Ehrsam, flute -- Eunice Brandao, viola da gamba -- Attilio Cremonesi, harpsichord


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert* - Sting Quartets.

po.post.125/ op.29no 1
_Melos Quartet._


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Glazunov, Symphony No. 9*

This is a nice recording. For Glazunov, personally, I prefer Gennady Rozhdestvensky. But this was only 25 cents at my used CD store.


----------



## Guest

*Delius

Paris - The Song of a Great City
2. In a Summer Garden
3. On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring
4. 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra, RT VI/19: II. Summer Night on the River (Very quietly)
5. Intermezzo from Fennimore and Gerda
6. Allegro non troppo -
7. Largo -
8. Tempo primo








*


----------



## LezLee

Thanks bejart.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 41*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: Liturgy of St John Chrysostom

Corydon Singers, Matthew Best

Tchaikovsky: Angel vopiyashe The angel cried 1887
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St John Chrysostom, Op. 41
Tchaikovsky: Nine Sacred Choruses (1884/5)


----------



## bejart

LezLee said:


> Thanks bejart.


You're welcome. Now ---
Haydn: String Quartet No.67 in F Major, Op.77, No.2

Kodaly Quartet: Attila Falvay and Tamas Szabo, violins -- Janos Fejervari, viola -- Gyorgy Eder, cello


----------



## Manxfeeder

Traverso said:


> *Delius*


*

Wow, that looks like an interesting box set. How are the non-Beecham performances? I'd like to update my Beecham mono recordings with versions in stereo, but sometimes other conductors don't get what Beecham puts into them.*


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Sinfonia in G Major, Bryan G10

Riyoko Matsui leading the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo from the bow


----------



## Robert Gamble

Symphony No. 5, Norfolk Rhapsody #1, The Lark Ascending


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Violin Concerto*


----------



## deprofundis

Dear lay & gentelmen, im currently listning to my last purchase

*Noel Bauldeweyn *: masses double cd on, none other than one of my favorite ensemble Beauty Farm, i worship there vocal skills delightfull.

Have a nice day and good morning readers, friends , followers. :tiphat:


----------



## Polyphemus

Dear Santa, I've been a good boy this year so please bring me.









Kind regards as usual.
Poly.


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> Wow, that looks like an interesting box set. How are the non-Beecham performances? I'd like to update my Beecham mono recordings with versions in stereo, but sometimes other conductors don't get what Beecham puts into them.


If you like Delius, (as I do) this box is a must.If you look carefully you find it really cheap,a no brainer so to speak.

A few weeks ago I listened to the " Hassan " incidental music and I was mesmerized,out of this world.( Vernon Handley)
18 CD's 
I am thinking of purchasing the Delius Edition as well (Decca 8 CD's)
There is music in this box you can't buy out of this box.

http://www.ebay.nl/itm/Delius-150th...647009?hash=item1a29ee8461:g:qpwAAOSwzqFY82qV


----------



## Haydn man

This is turning out to be one of my favourite box sets
Listening to No.2, Abbado and the BPO give a performance with a real warmth and tempo that just seems to fit the piece


----------



## Josquin13

I'm currently listening to a wonderful concert (discovered on You Tube) that I attended back in early 2002 at Carnegie Hall. NYC was still suffering in the aftermath of the horrible, terrifying events that took place on 9/11/2001. Pianist Radu Lupu's playing that night was incredible. I'd never before (or since) heard an audience so utterly quiet and appreciative as the New York audience was that night.

I vividly recall Lupu's beautiful, gentle piano touch, how he could project to the back of the hall so effortlessly, without ever resorting to overly pounding on the keys (a trap that many pianists of the younger generation fall into today).

The highlights of my evening were the Enescu Piano Sonata No. 1, Op. 24, a work I'd never heard before, Schubert's Piano Sonata D. 958, and his several encores, especially Lupu's Debussy.

It was one of the most memorable & beautiful piano recitals I've ever attended, though of course a bootleg tape can never do full justice to what was heard live in concert:


----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas. Grumiaux, Arrau (Decca)


----------



## starthrower

Orphee Et Eurydice


----------



## bejart

Joseph Myslivecek (1739-1799): String Quintet No.4 in A Major

Leos Svarovsky leading the Czech Chamber Soloists


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*German, Gypsy Suite. Bantock, Fifine at the Fair
*


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: Christmas Oratorio* Munich Bach Orchestra and Choir, Gundula Janowitz, Christa Ludwig, Fritz Wunderlich & Franz Crass directed by Karl Richter on Archiv.








Mid sixties old style Bach performance, but I think it still works. Well it's a fantastic line up of soloists. It's cheering me up (as I nurse a heavy cold!).


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Jacques Hotteterre: Music For Flute, Vol. 2 - Deuxieme Livre De Pieces:

L'Art de Preluder, Op. 7: L'Art de Preluder, Op. 7: Prelude in G minor, Suites 1 & 2










on spotify.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Tchaikovsky - Swan Lake (complete ballet)










I can't believe I'm listening to the entire ballet for the first time, and from this terrific set. There are no appropriate words to describe such an extremely ravishing music. I don't have any doubt that Tchaikovsky was the king of melody, and one of the most relevant orchestrators of the 19th century. There were roughly 2h30min of pure pleasure, fantasy, drama, beauty and passion. Automatically it became one of my favorite works by one of my favorite composers.


----------



## Malx

J S Bach, Toccatas BWV 911, 915, 916, 914 - Glenn Gould with, thankfully, not overly intrusive humming.


----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: String Trios. Grumiaux Trio (Philips)


----------



## Guest

Not a household name, but I like his music very much. It's dark and intense, especially the Symphony . Excellent sound.


----------



## Malx

Schumann, Fantasie Op17 - Dana Ciocarlie.









Returning to this bargain set many of us seem to have acquired, I am enjoying these live recordings greatly.

For most of the works it may well be the case that there are individual recordings available elsewhere that surpass those in this box but to my ear these performances are of a consistently high standard.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Brigg Fair*

Mackerras is nice, but theres' something about Beecham that defies description.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Thanks to Johnnie Burgess for listening to (and posting about it) this composer. Really liking this (on Google Music):









My wife is Iranian, so she was quite interested in hearing about this (she dabbles in listening to classical but that's not her main interest in music). She does say that some of the themes are very Iranian.


----------



## Judith

Malx said:


> Schumann, Fantasie Op17 - Dana Ciocarlie.
> 
> View attachment 99505
> 
> 
> Returning to this bargain set many of us seem to have acquired, I am enjoying these live recordings greatly.
> 
> For most of the works it may well be the case that there are individual recordings available elsewhere that surpass those in this box but to my ear these performances are of a consistently high standard.


Bought this CD as a bargain too!


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): Bassoon Concerto in D Major, Ben 1062

Christian Birnbaum conducting the Camerata pro Musica -- Robert Baumstatler, bassoon


----------



## Malx

Disc 8 from the Bashmet box featuring Schubert, Schumann, Bruch & Enescu.


----------



## pmsummer

OCKEGHEM
_Requiem - Missa 'Mi-mi' - Missa Prolationum_
*Johannes Ockeghem*
Hilliard Ensemble
Paul Hillier - director
_
Veritas_


----------



## Flavius

Ockeghem (de la Rue, 'Fors Seulement', Brumel, 'Du Tout Plongiet'): Requiem. The Clerks' Group/ Wickham (Gaudeamus)


----------



## cougarjuno

Choral Songs of John Ireland and E.J. Moeran -- Carice Singers (Naxos)


----------



## Johnmusic

Richard Wagner - LOHENGRIN “In fernem Land”
Tenore Tedesco HEINRICH KNOTE 
(Monaco 26.11.1870 - Garmisch-Partenkirchen 12.1.1953)
Excellent


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano Concertos Nos.20 & 21
Jan Lisiecki (piano)

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Christian Zacharias


----------



## Pugg

​*Pleyel*: Prussian Quartets Nos. 4-6

Pleyel Quartet Köln


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*- Bassoon Concertos

Gustavo Núñez (bassoon)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields


----------



## Mowgli

Playing from CD now. I got the box set yesterday.


----------



## Haydn man

Abbado really seems at home with Mendelssohn 
LSO playing with their usual high class


----------



## Pugg

​
* Tchaikovsky*- Violin concerto/ Serenade Mélancolique
Gidon Kremer, violin
The Berliner Philharmonic, dir. Lorin Maazel
vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming - Bel Canto*

Coro del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino, Orchestra of St Luke's, Patrick Summers


----------



## gustavdimitri

*Perfect to start the sunday with 

Schubert - Impromptus D.899 - Maria Yudina*















Enjoy listening


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Fidelio, Op. 72

Gundula Janowitz (Leonore), René Kollo (Florestan), Manfred Jungwirth (Rocco), Lucia Popp (Marzelline), Adolf Dallapozza (Jaquino), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Fernando), Hans Sotin (Pizarro), Karl Terkal (Erster Gefangene), Alfred Sramek (Zweiter Gefangene)

Vienna State Opera Chorus, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Haydn man

A selection of Haydn Piano Trios well recorded and played


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Brahms and Langgaard piano trios. Think I've been at it for a week, only listening to piano trios. Never get tired of that


----------



## Guest

*Delius*

I start the day with another Delius program and Sir Thomas Beecham

1. Sleigh ride (Winter night) (2001 Digital Remaster)
2. Marche-caprice
3. Over the Hills and Far Away (ed. Beecham)
4. A Dance Rhapsody No. 2 (2001 Digital Remaster)
5. A Dance Rhapsody No. 1 (1992 Remastered Version): Lento -
6. A Dance Rhapsody No. 1 (1992 Remastered Version): Comodo -
7. A Dance Rhapsody No. 1 (1992 Remastered Version): Vivo -
8. A Dance Rhapsody No. 1 (1992 Remastered Version): Più lento tranquillo -
9. A Dance Rhapsody No. 1 (1992 Remastered Version): Molto adagio
10. Paa Vidderne (On the Heights) (1992 Digital Remaster)
11. Acknowledgement of underwriters of the recording of A Village Romeo and Juliet
12. Introductory mention of A Village Romeo and Juliet; the arising of specific non-conformist composers
13. Delius' background and personality; Beecham's discussions with Delius about literature; Delius and p
14. The development of Delius' musical character and language; some reference to other composers
15. Delius' operas and his style of composition; A Village Romeo and Juliet


----------



## Eramire156

*Johannes Brahms
Symphony no.4*









*Kurt Sanderling
Staatskapelle Dresden*


----------



## Pugg

*Liszt*: Piano works.

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)


----------



## Guest

*Delius*

1. A Village Romeo and Juliet: The Walk to the Paradise Garden (arr. Beecham)
2. A Song of Summer
3. Irmelin Prelude
4. Late Swallows
5. Rehearsing Appalachia
6. Introduction (Molto moderato - Tranquillo - Poco più)
7. Theme (Andante)
8. Variation 1
9. Variation 2 (Moderato)
10. Variation 3 (Più vivo)
11. Variation 4 (Molto moderato)
12. Variation 5 (Con moto)
13. Variation 6 (Giocoso, Allegro moderato)
14. Variation 7 (Lento e molto tranquillo)
15. Variation 8 (Misterioso)
16. Variation 9 (Andante con grazia)
17. Variation 10 (Lento sostenuto e tranquillo)
18. Variation 11 (Allegro alla marcia)
19. Variation 12 (Marcia. Molto lento maestoso)
20. Variation 13 (L'istesso tempo)
21. Variation 14 (Misterioso lento)
22. Finale (Lento - Più mosso)


----------



## LezLee

*Philip Glass/Ravi Shankar - Passages *

A wonderful performance by Anoushka Shankar at this year's Proms.
The original is no longer on YT but this is it, somewhat distorted as it seems to have been filmed from the TV. Sounds just as good though!


----------



## Taggart

part 2 - disc 4 of










Angelic music. We particularly appreciated the beautiful blend of voices and instruments.


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms*- Hungarian Dances, WoO 1 Nos. 1-21 (complete)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## eljr

Jordi Savall / La Capella Reial de Catalunya / Hespèrion XXI
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat

Release Date January 20, 2017
Duration01:11:31
Genre
Classical
Styles
Vocal Music
Recording DateNovember 25, 2013
Recording Location
Santa Maria del Pi, Barcelona en el marc de la VIII temporada El So

SACD/DVD set.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Fauré*: Quintets with Piano

Eric Le Sage (piano)

Quatuor Ébène


----------



## jim prideaux

lithe and emphatic......two adjectives that spring to mind when listening to the impressive recording of Schumann's 2nd Symphony by Ticciati and the SCO....

Listened again this morning to elements of the Berglund and the COE perforances of Sibelius' symphonies again this morning and I cannot understand the reservations expressed by some critics !


----------



## bejart

Arcangelo Corelli (1653-1713): Concerto Grosso in C Minor, Op.6, No.3

Adrian Shepherd leading Cantilena


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Over the Hills and Far Away, Sleigh Ride* *Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert *- Impromptus

Alfred Brendel (piano)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Sea Drift*

I like Beecham's Delius in general, but in this one, there must be better recordings. This recording is in mono, and the choir's sound is muddy.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi *- Nabucco.

Tito Gobbi (Nabucco), Elena Souliotis (Abigaille), Carlo Cava (Zaccaria), Bruno Prevedi (Ismaele), Dora Carral (Fenena), Giovanni Foiani (Gran Sacerdote), Walter Kräutler (Abdallo), Anna D'Auria (Anna)

Vienna Opera Orchestra & Chorus, Lamberto Gardelli.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm actually listening to a flute/guitar piece on "livestream" and have no idea who wrote it, but I like it


----------



## Guest

*Sweelinck*


----------



## cougarjuno

Salieri Overtures and Ballet Music - Mannheim Mozart Orchestra - Thomas Fey (Hanssler)


----------



## Eramire156

*Historic Brahms*

*Johannes Brahms 
Symphony no.2 in D minor Op. 73*









*Max Fiedler
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra *

Polydor 27271
Recorded 1931

*Symphony no. 1*









*Wilhelm Furtwängler
Sinfinorchester des Norddeutschen Rundfunks *

Recorded live 27 October 1951 Hamburg


----------



## Guest

*Music for Ferdinand and Isabella of Spain*


----------



## Haydn man

Berwald Symphony No.4
I can highly recommend these recordings


----------



## Malx

Disc 9 from the Bashmet box which features Sonatas for Viola & Piano from Glinka and Roslavets coupled with a stunning recording of Shostakovich's wonderful Sonata for Viola & Piano Op147.

A superb end to a generally very good box set.


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Cantata BWV 60. Topper, Haefliger, Engen; Cantata BWV 26. Buckel, Topper, Haefliger, Adam, Munich Bach Choir & Orch./ Richter (Archiv)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My third favorite composer


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rambler

*Bach: English Suite No. 6; Duets BWV 802-805; Italian Concerto; Toccata BWV 911* Angela Hewitt on DG








I confess I listen to more Bach solo keyboard music on the piano than on the harpsichord! And this is a fine collection played by Angela Hewitt.


----------



## Flavius

Bach: English Suites nrs 1 to 3. Hewitt (hyperion)


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-1st Symphony performed by Levine and the CSO.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My first encounter with Allan Pettersson. Is he the Swedish equivalent to Shostakovich? Sounds great


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Kodaly, Theatre Overture, Concerto for Orchestra*


----------



## cougarjuno

Hindemith: Four Temperaments and Piano Concerto -- RSO of Frankfurt Werner Andreas Albert; Siegfried Mauser (piano) (CPO)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Sea Drift*

I just ordered the Delius 150th Anniversary box set, but until then, I'm listening to Bryn Terfl and Hickox on YouTube.


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: Cantatas Vol 22* Ton Koopman; The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir.








I'm listening to disc 3 from this set. Cantata 'Angenchmes Wierderan' BWV 30 a, and Mass in G minor BWV 235.

And very good it is, but I'm struggling to read the CD notes, even with my reading glasses. Old age I suppose!


----------



## Sonata

*Rigoletto*: conducted by Sinopli
My introduction to this wonderful opera


----------



## PianoLover1963

*Mozart Piano Sonata K.570*

Would love to hear what you think of this interpretation?






Thank you!


----------



## KJ von NNJ

I am working my way through the Karajan/BPO set of Schubert symphonies. Yesterday was the 1st and 2nd symphonies plus the Rosamunde Overture as well as the the overture to Der Freischutz by Weber. EMI.
I also listened to Stravinsky's Apollo with Chailly and the Concertgebouw. Jaap Van Zweiten - solo violin on Decca. Selections from Martha Argerich's DG Debut recital recording, Liszt, Prokofiev, Chopin and Ravel. In addition, Mendelssohn's complete Midsummer Nights Dream on DG, conducted by Seiji Ozawa, narrated by Judi Dench with Kathleen Battle and Frederica von Stade and the Tanglewood Festival Chorus. 
Earlier, Beethoven's Waldstein and Appassionata played by Stephen Kovacevich. EMI.
Now, the 3rd symphony by Schubert. Next up is the 4th and then the Rosamunde Ballet music, #'s 1 and 2. Karajan/BPO. EMI.


----------



## Merl

This is shaping up to be an impressive set. Nice 1st Symphony from TT and the SFS. I'll give the 2nd an outing on the way to work. Not as transparent or immediate as Ticciati but still very good.


----------



## Faramundo

Hi
Not much of an opera expert here, but I found really good moments in this.
Your opinions are most welcome. Thanks.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Rambler said:


> *
> 
> And very good it is, but I'm struggling to read the CD notes, even with my reading glasses. Old age I suppose!*


*

No, just small type. It's not just you.*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Kodaly, Minuetto serio, Ballet Music, Hungarian Rondo*


----------



## elgar's ghost

György Ligeti - chamber works.

_Andante_ and _Allegretto_ for string quartet (1950):
String Quartet no.1 - _Métamorphoses nocturnes_ (1953-54):
String Quartet no.2 (1968):










Sonata for solo cello (1948 and 1953):










_Six Bagatelles_ for wind quintet (1953):
_Ten Pieces_ for wind quintet (1968):
Trio for violin, horn and piano (1982):
Sonata for solo viola (1991-94):


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: Keyboard Concertos 3, 5, 6 & 7* Murray Perahia and The Academy of St.Martin's in the Fields on Sony








A favourite disc of mine. I know the period performance purists will scoff but this is pure joy. I often play it in the car on a long journey - and it always keeps me alert!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tallis, Christmas Mass*


----------



## cougarjuno

Reger: Bocklin Suite and Hiller Variations -- Royal Concertgebouw Neeme Jarvi (Chandos)


----------



## Flavius

Tallis: Missa Puer natus est nobis. Chapelle du Roi/ Dixon (Brilliant)


----------



## ludwigii

L. VAN BEETHOVEN
*Piano Concerto No.5 "Emperor"
*
Edwin Fischer
Philharmonica Orchestra
Wilhelm Furtwängler


----------



## Eramire156

*Ernst Mielck 
Symphony in F minor, Op. 4 *









*Turku Philharmonic Orchestra 
Hannu Lintu*


----------



## pmsummer

PIANO SONGS
*Meredith Monk*
Ursula Oppens - piano
Bruce Brubaker - piano

_ECM New Series_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Symphonies.

Symphony in C, H.I No.60 - "Il Distratto" 
Symphony in D, H.I No.61
Symphony in D, H.I No.62

Philharmonia Hungarica, Antal Dorati


----------



## Pugg

Faramundo said:


> Hi
> Not much of an opera expert here, but I found really good moments in this.
> Your opinions are most welcome. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 99539


I think it's a wonderful opera, remember it's a so called "early "opera from Verdi, later in life he made greater works.
We do have a whole opera section, see link:

http://www.talkclassical.com/opera/


----------



## Pugg

_Jonas Kaufmann_- L'Opéra

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Ludovic Tézier (baritone), Sonya Yoncheva (soprano)

Bayerisches Staatsorchester, Bertrand de Billy


----------



## bharbeke

Rambler said:


> *Bach: Keyboard Concertos 3, 5, 6 & 7* Murray Perahia and The Academy of St.Martin's in the Fields on Sony
> View attachment 99541
> 
> 
> A favourite disc of mine. I know the period performance purists will scoff but this is pure joy. I often play it in the car on a long journey - and it always keeps me alert!


Murray Perahia: keeping drivers safer!


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Horn Concerto No. 1* (Lowell Greer, Nicholas McGegan, Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra)

This concerto is so good that I even love it with this more HIP performance.


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler* - Symphony No. 6 in A minor 'Tragic'
Dallas Symphony Orchestra, Jaap van Zweden


----------



## senza sordino

I've been hosting someone at my place for the past week, and this person doesn't especially like classical. Today I had my home to myself and listened to the following

Shostakovich symphonies 1 & 3, Petrenko. I really enjoy the first symphony. 









Shostakovich symphony no 4









Prokofiev Violin Concerto no 1 and Shostakovich Violin Concerto no 1, a cracking performance 









Prokofiev Alexander Nevsky, Scythian Suite, Lt Kije, fantastic stuff 









Shostakovich String Quartets nos 5, 6, 7 & 8, Miaskovsky String Quartet no 13


----------



## Josquin13

Today, I listened to three excellent early music recordings: Ensemble Jachet de Mantoue performing Stabat Mater, Magnificat, & various motets by Josquin Desprez (including one of my favorites--"Inviolata, integra et casta es, Maria), Blue Heron choir singing motets by Guillaume Dufay (including "Flos florum"), and a classic old LP set (on 2 CDs)--entitled, "Guillaume Dufay and his Times"--with Syntagma Musicum Amsterdam, led by Kees Otten, performing works by Dufay & his contemporaries. All highly recommended:

https://www.amazon.com/Josquin-Desp...616&sr=1-1&keywords=jachet+de+mantoue+josquin

https://www.amazon.com/Guillaume-Du...swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1511763735&sr=8-1

https://www.amazon.de/Guillaume-Duf...ords=guillaume+dufay+and+his+times+kees+otten


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak:* String quartet 11 & 14
Panocha Quartet.


----------



## Mowgli

CD3 & 4 from the Scott Ross complete Scarlatti sonatas box earlier
CD2 (early symphonies) from the BC Haydn Edition box while I read starting...now


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini*: La fanciulla del West

Carol Neblett (Minnie), Plácido Domingo (Dick Johnson), Sherrill Milnes (Jack Rance)

Chorus and Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, Zubin Mehta

In memory of Carol Neblett


----------



## Donna Elvira

Chinary Ung,Inner Voices, Conducted by Dennis Russell Davies with the	American Composers O.
The CD features also a piece by Lou Harrison and another by Colin McPhee.
The piece combines a modern sound with an unstructured sort of Eastern meditation...very interesting and relaxing, both.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mozart's concertos part one this morning.

Piano Concerto no.1 in F K37 (1767):
Piano Concerto no.2 in B-flat K39 (1767):
Piano Concerto no.3 in D K40 (1767):
Piano Concerto no.4 in G K41 (1767):
Piano Concerto no.5 in D K175 (1773):










Bassoon Concerto in B-flat K191 (1774):










_Concertone_ in C for two violins and orchestra K190/186E (1774):


----------



## Guest

*Palestrina*


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Pugg

*Krommer*: Clarinet Concertos

Thomas Friedli (clarinet)

English Chamber Orchestra, Antony Pay


----------



## sbmonty

Symphony No. 9


----------



## Pugg

​
*Lecocq*: Mam'zelle Angot & other French ballet music

National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge.
.

Lecocq: Mam'zelle Angot - ballet
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, Op. 65
Berlioz: Les Troyens à Carthage: Ballet Music


----------



## Guest

*LIbre Vermell*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart *: Sinfonia Concertante K364; Concertone K19
IPO/ Perlman / Zukerman / Mehta.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mercadante*: Flute Concertos

James Galway (flute)


----------



## Robert Gamble

Some Vivaldi... Disc 7

Slowly teaching myself recorder so always nice to listen to something that reminds me it's a "serious"
instrument rather than something they give schoolchildren to torture their parents with...


----------



## Guest

*Delius*

1. *Eventyr* (Once upon a time)
2. *Hassan* - Incidental Music - Prelude 
3. Interludes between Scenes 1 and 2
4. Scene 2: Moonlight_The Street of Felicity
5. Serenade (violin solo)
6. Hassan falls under the shadow of the fountain
7. Chorus behind the scenes
8. Serenade (tenor solo)
9. Prelude to Scene 1
10. Fanfare preceding the Ballet
11. Chorus of Women
12. Divertissment
13. General Dance
14. Chorus of Beggars and Dancing Girls
15. Scene 2: The Street of Felicity
16. Music accompanying Ishak's poem
17. Prelude to Scene 1
18. Scene 1: Curtain
19. Interludes between Scenes 1 and 2
20. Scene 2:The War Song of the Saracens
21. Fanfares_Entry of the Caliph
22. Prelude to Scene 1
23. Interlude between Scenes 1 and 2
24. Prelude
25. Procession of Protracted Death
26. Prelude to the last scene
27. Closing scene: We take the Golden Road to Samarkand


----------



## Pugg

*Korngold*: Die Tote Stadt, Op. 12

René Kollo (Paul), Carol Neblett (Marietta), Hermann Prey (Fritz), Benjamin Luxon (Frank), Gabrielle Fuchs (Juliette), Patricia Clark (Lucienne), Anton de Ridder (Gaston/Victorin), Willi Brokmeier (Count Albert), Rose Wagemann (Brigitta)

Chor Des Bayerischen Rundunks Münchner Rundfunkorchester, Erich Leinsdorf.


----------



## Vasks

*Kodaly - Theater Overture (Tortelier/Chandos)
Bartok - String Quartet #1 (Tackas/London)
Serly- Concerto for Violin and Winds (Trynchuk/Albany)*


----------



## Robert Gamble

3rd and 8th symphonies


----------



## Sonata

*Bach Cantatas*. Not a body of work I am overly familiar with, I confess I delve into Bach infrequently. Sutherland, Ameling, and Baker are singers I do know reasonably well, so I thought it was a good way "in" so to speak to these works. I've owned the album for 5 years and have listened just once or twice. Really trying to focus on getting to know my own music collection this year


----------



## Flavius

Tveitt: Prillar; Sun God Symphony. Stavanger Sym. Orch./ Ruud (BIS)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mozart's concertos part two this evening.

Violin Concerto no.1 in B-flat K207 (1775):
Violin Concerto no.2 in D K211 (1775):
_Adagio_ for violin and orchestra in E K261 (1776):
_Rondo_ for violin and orchestra in B-flat K269/261a (c. 1776):










Piano Concerto no.6 in B-flat K238 (1776):
Piano Concerto no.8 (_Lützow_) in C K246 (1776):
Piano Concerto no.9 in E-flat K271 (1777):










Concerto for flute, harp and orchestra in C K299 (1778):


----------



## Mowgli

Last night Mozart Symphonies 26-29 & Haydn Symphonies 6-8
Today Mozart Piano Concertos 24, 3, 13 & Haydn Symphonies 9-12


----------



## Robert Gamble

Some Kalinnikov...


----------



## Merl

Got to listen to both the 2nd and 3rd symphonies from this today. The 2nd is excellent, the 3rd very good. The only minus over these performances is the sound. Played loud there's a strange sound field that doesn't feel quite natural (it's hard to put my finger on exactly what the issue is but I had the same issues with Blomstedt's recent Beethoven symphony cycle) it almost sounds too smooth too, at times. However, these are fine performances. Currently, I'd still rather have Zinman, Rattle and Ticciati but I've got to listen and live with this set for a while and then re-appraise.


----------



## Merl

Lots of opportunity to listen to music today. After school, I was sorting my room so I played Markevitch's excellent Beethoven 9th. I love Markevitch with Beethoven. Apart from a tepid 6th the rest with the Lamoreux were uniformly very good (or better). His 5th and 8th are desert island discs for me and incendiary accounts (my god that 5th still blows my socks off with the volume up). The 9th is a little more restrained (a little) but the timpanist - wow! In the first movement he hits the skins as hard as John Bonham. A great, powerful performance. Not subtle but so effective.


----------



## Malx

Elgar Symphony No2 - Halle Orchestra, Elder.

I am warming to this and Elder's other discs of Elgar in this series.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Symphonies 7 & 11. Norrkoping Sym. Orch./ Segerstam (BIS)


----------



## Josquin13

Presently, I'm listening to Symphony No. 2 by Finnish composer Joonas Kokkonen (earlier I listened to his first symphony), performed by the Finnish Radio S.O., conducted by Sakari Oramo:






Next up, I'll be listening to Kokkonen's 4th Symphony, conducted by Okko Kamu:






Kokkonen gets my vote for the most underrated Finnish symphonic composer after Sibelius.


----------



## Malx

Josquin13 said:


> Presently, I'm listening to Symphony No. 2 by Finnish composer Joonas Kokkonen (earlier I listened to his first symphony), performed by the Finnish Radio S.O., conducted by Sakari Oramo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up, I'll be listening to Kokkonen's 4th Symphony, conducted by Okko Kamu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kokkonen gets my vote for the most underrated Finnish symphonic composer after Sibelius.


Josquin - I hope I am reading you incorrectly - you aren't suggesting Sibelius is underrated are you?

I dug out this recording from my collection after your comments here and on another thread.

Kokkonen Symphony No2 - Lahti SO, Vanska.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Gertrude Grob-Prandl sings " Johohoe!....Traft ihr das Schiff" from Der fliegende Holländer by Richard Wagner*
with Orchestra conducted by Meinhard von Zallinger recorded in 1948


----------



## Johnmusic

*Max Bruch == Work: Double Concerto in E-minor for clarinet and viola, Op.88 (1911)*

Clarinet: Dimitri Ashkenazy -- Viola: Anton Kholodenko
Orchestra: The Baltic Symphony Orchestra
Conductor: Mats Liljefors


----------



## Johnmusic

*German baritone Gerhard Hüsch (1901-1984) / Besenkinderlied / Hänsel und Gretel *Humperdinck) / Berlin State Opera Orchestra conducted by Hans Udo Mueller / Recorded: January 5, 1937 --


----------



## Eramire156

*Franz Schmidt
Symphony no. 4*









*Martin Sieghart
Bruckner Orchester Linz*


----------



## Robert Gamble

Ending the day with some Google Play Music.. Piano Concerto 25 by Mozart...


----------



## Manxfeeder

Traverso said:


> *Delius*


I'm waiting for my copy of the anniversary edition to arrive by listening to Beecham's stereo recordings of Delius.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

More Allan Pettersson for me! Symphony no. 13 now. I really like this and still get reminded of Shostakovich.


----------



## Guest

I received this nice "care package" of Speakers Corner remasters from Soundstage Direct today. Started with the Argerich recital, which is full of white-hot virtuosity, but even she can't quite match the astonishing intensity of Horowitz's version of Prokofiev's Toccata. Of course, hers has considerably better sound and is sufficiently hair-raising!


----------



## Johnmusic

*------------------------------------------- BRAVO -------------------------*

*Beethoven / Wilhelm Kempff, 1961: Piano Concerto No 5 E-flat major, Op. 73 - Emperor 




*


----------



## Eramire156

*Paul Von Klenau
Symphony no. 9*









*Cornelia Ptassek
Susanne Resmark
Michael Weinius
Steffens Bruun

Danish National Concert Choir*
*Danish National Symphony Orchestra 
Michael Schønwandt*

At first this symphony didn't do much for me, but a second listen has made my appreciate it more but still not a convert.


----------



## Johnmusic

***** Another wonderful dimension of this great artist/pianist.

*Wilhelm Kempff: Chopin* - Andante Spianato & Grand Polonaise in E Flat Major, Op. 22


----------



## pmsummer

THE KING'S MUSICK
_Aus Der Zeit Henry VIII_
*Henry VIII, A. de Fevin, J. Dunstable, R. Cooper, W. Cornish, and Hayne van Ghizeghem, and anonymous*
James Bowman - contratenor
Nigel Rogers - tenor
Ricercare-Ensemble für Alte Musik, Zürich
_
Reflexe - EMI_


----------



## cougarjuno

Glenn Gould plays Haydn sonatas (CBS Masterworks)


----------



## Flavius

Leonel Power; John Dunstaple: Masses and Motets; Motets. The Hilliard Ensemble (Erato)


----------



## Johnmusic

* *************** Classical Music for Autumn *******************
*I enjoyed this and I hope you do also.*

1. HAYDN - Cello Concerto No. 1 in C Major, Hob. VIIb:1: II. Adagio 0:00
2. BACH - Orchestral Suite No. 2 in B Minor, BWV 1067: III. Sarabanda 7:33
3. VIVALDI - Sinfonia in C Major, RV 112: II. Andante 10:37
4. MOZART - Symphony No. 1 in E-Flat Major, K. 16: II. Andante 12:29
5. MOZART - Piano Concerto No. 21 in C Major, K. 467: II. Andante 15:24
6. BEETHOVEN - Piano Concerto No. 3 in C Minor, Op. 37: II. Largo 22:40
7. SCHUMANN - Kinderszenen (Scenes from Childhood), Op. 15: No. 7, Traumerei 32:33
8. BALZARETTI - Los Majos Enamorados: No. 3, Shéhérazade 35:52
9. MOZART - Piano Sonata No. 17 in B-Flat Major, K. 570: II. Adagio 38:47
10. GRIEG - Lyric Pieces, Op. 54: No. 4, Nocturne 45:56
11. BRAHMS - 6 Klavierstücke, Op. 118: No. 2 in A Major, Intermezzo. Andante teneramente 49:28
12. TCHAIKOVSKY - Nutcracker Suite, Op. 71a: No. 2d, Arabian Dance Allegretto 55:53
13. BEETHOVEN - Symphony No. 7 in A Major, Op. 92: II. Allegretto 59:33
14. TCHAIKOVSKY - Serenade for Strings in C Major, Op. 41: III. Élégie 1:08:34
15. VIVALDI - Concerto for Strings in D Major, RV 121: II. Adagio 1:18:10
16. VIVALDI - Concerto for Strings and Basso Continuo in D Minor, RV 128: II. Largo 1:19:10
17. CORELLI - Concerto Grosso No. 1 in D Major, Op. 6: III. Largo 1:20:53
18. VIVALDI - String Concerto in B-Flat Minor, RV 164: II. Adagio 1:26:40
19. VIVALDI - String Concerto in G Minor, RV 152: I. Allegro molto 1:27:38
20. VIVALDI - String Concerto in G Minor, RV 152: II. Andante molto 1:29:36
21. VIVALDI - The Four Seasons, Concerto No. 3 in F Major, RV 293 "Autumn": I. Allegro 1:31:26
22. VIVALDI - The Four Seasons, Concerto No. 3 in F Major, RV 293 "Autumn": II. Adagio molto 1:36:28
23. VIVALDI - The Four Seasons, Concerto No. 3 in F Major, RV 293 "Autumn": III. Allegro1:39:26


----------



## MusicSybarite

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 99535
> 
> My first encounter with Allan Pettersson. Is he the Swedish equivalent to Shostakovich? Sounds great


He could be even more depressed, angrier and more psychological. Good listening!


----------



## Johnmusic

******************** Creative musicality and gorgeous playing *******************

* Story of My Life (One Direction - Piano/Cello Cover) - The Piano Guys 





O come, O come, Emmanuel - (Piano/Cello) - The Piano Guys 





Beethoven's 5 Secrets - OneRepublic - The Piano Guys 





Michael Meets Mozart - 1 Piano, 2 Guys, 100 Cello Tracks - The Piano Guys 




 *


----------



## Josquin13

Malx--No, I didn't mean to say that Sibelius was underrated. Sorry I wasn't clear. I meant that Kokkonen is underrated among Finnish (& Scandinavian) composers that came after Sibelius. Although, come to think of it, Sibelius's symphonies were underrated for many decades, so maybe they still are, to a degree? Especially if you see his stature as right up there among the top symphonic composers in music history, as I do.

I haven't heard those BIS Kokkonen Symphony recordings in a long time. Lately, I've liked Oramo, Berglund, & on You Tube, especially Okko Kamu's 4th (which frustratingly hasn't been reissued on CD).


----------



## Joe B

Listening to disc 1: Quartet #1 & Quartet #2
of this 1984 Hungaroton 3 disc release.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to disc 2: Quartet #3 & Quartet #4
of this 1984 Hungaroton 3 disc release.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---




























First listen to a brand new arrival ---


----------



## Scooter777

I SEE AMAZON CLOSED THEIR DISCUSSION FORUMS! I was formerly known as Scooter. Glad to see some familiar names here!


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Brahms: Cello Sonata No.1, opus 38 and No.2, opus 99; played by Rudolf Firkusny, piano and Pierre Fournier, cello on DG lp.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*: Violin concertos.
Disc 2
Yehudi Menuhin


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No.5, conducted by Sir John Barbirolli with the Philharmonia Orchestra on HMV lp


----------



## Pugg

Scooter777 said:


> I SEE AMAZON CLOSED THEIR DISCUSSION FORUMS! I was formerly known as Scooter. Glad to see some familiar names here!


Hello Scooter 777 welcome, see also this:
A thread for refugees…

and this;

http://www.talkclassical.com/new-members-introductions/


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ferdinand Ries*: Wind Notturni
Mozart: Grand Partita.

Schweizer Blaeserensemble


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*:
"Leonore Overture No. 3 Op.72a" (October 24, 1960 New York, Manhattan Center),
"The Consecration of the House Op.124" (October 9, 1962 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"King Stephen Overture Op.117" (October 4, 1966 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Fidelio Overture Op.72b" (January 10th, 31st, 1967 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Egmont Overture Op.84" (February 12, 1970 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Leonore Overture Op.72a" (May 18, 1976 Carnegie Hall)
New York Philharmonic / Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Mowgli

bejart said:


> Earlier ---


Mine hasn't shipped yet. They're mighty busy after the 3/2 sale. 
How do you like them? They do the concertos on my Haydn Edition and I like.


----------



## Pugg

*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No.6 
Orchestre de Paris/ Seiji Ozawa


----------



## gustavdimitri

*Alfred Schnittke - Story of an unknown actor, op. 125*






Enjoy listening _










"[...] In Schnittke's 1976 score for the film The Story of an Unknown Actor, he employs a single trite and sentimental melody for almost all the music's 12 scenes. A kind of Berliozian idée fixé, it follows our angst-plagued protagonist, an aging thespian in a small Siberian troupe; in its constantly changing color and mood, the theme charts the actor's increasing anxiety and disenchantment. In this sense, Schnittke's score is classic film music, efficiently appending itself to a plot through single symbolic device, and "sticking with it." But at the same time, the seams in Schnittke's score show; the melody's stylized, fake-Tchaikovsky "Russian" pathos in its opening incarnation may strike some as impossibly sincere, its saccharine swagger and soaring scope mismatched to the banal manner of its construction; likewise, its style cannot eclipse its own pastiche-like stylization -- later on, when fake-Tchaikovsky becomes fake-Rachmaninov, the faking itself is brought to the foreground, to the surface. In a sense, however, this quality in Schnittke's music (also endemic to his concert works) functions astonishingly well with the film at hand. Directed by Russian great Alexander Zarkhy, the film is fundamentally about disillusionment, the process of cracking the world of appearances and revealing the tragic depths. " Our unknown actor is a romantic in the best sense of word," Zarkhy admitted, but "romantic" is by no means an unambivalent term; as Schnittke's score demonstrates, romanticism is synonymous with an alienation between appearances and actualities, in which promising surfaces might at any time fall away to reveal terrible depths. The allegorical strength of such a vision couldn't have been lost on the Soviet intelligentsia of 1970s Russia."_


----------



## Tristan

*Scriabin* - Piano Concerto in F# minor, Op. 20









I can't emphasize enough how much I love this concerto. The second movement is especially excellent, but I enjoy the whole thing. Scriabin still seems to me to be underrated.


----------



## gustavdimitri

Tristan said:


> *Scriabin* - Piano Concerto in F# minor, Op. 20
> 
> View attachment 99583
> 
> 
> I can't emphasize enough how much I love this concerto. The second movement is especially excellent, but I enjoy the whole thing. Scriabin still seems to me to be underrated.


Underrated indeed, how come I ask myself?


----------



## Guest

pmsummer said:


> THE KING'S MUSICK
> _Aus Der Zeit Henry VIII_
> *Henry VIII, A. de Fevin, J. Dunstable, R. Cooper, W. Cornish, and Hayne van Ghizeghem, and anonymous*
> James Bowman - contratenor
> Nigel Rogers - tenor
> Ricercare-Ensemble für Alte Musik, Zürich
> _
> Reflexe - EMI_


A real beautiful recording


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert, Szymanowski*- Lucas Debargue (piano)

Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 13 in A major, D664
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 14 in A minor, D784
Szymanowski: Piano Sonata No. 2 in A major, Op. 21


----------



## Donna Elvira

For the next hour or so:

Paganini/Concerto for Violin #5/Dutoit	LPO/Accardo from the Accardo Plays Paganini - Complete Recordings DG set 
Stravinsky/Trois mouvements de Petrouchka/Pollini from the DG Originals CD including works by Prokofiev, Webern, Boulez
Mendelssohn/Prelude & Fugue/op.35/1/Katchen
Mendelssohn/Rondo capriccioso/op.14/Katchen from the Great Pianists of the 20th Century Series, Vol. 1 on Philips
Prokofiev/March from "Love of Three Oranges"/op.33b/1/Chiu from the Complete Solo Piano Music on Harmonia Mundi...just for fun!

The 5th and 6th Concertos by Paganini are on par with the most popular #1, IMHO. Felt like some virtuoso violin music this morning, so he's a good choice, and one can hardly do better than Accardo, but I do prefer the more "muscular" performance of Vengerov/Mehta for the 1st.
The Stravinsky is a favorite, also to get things going in the morning...used to wake the kids up on our 40 min. drive to school with this piece.
Julius Katchen is a pianist that has several areas of great expertise (IMHO), of course the Brahms,and some areas, well the less said about them the better, but here, unexpectedly, we find him giving these pieces by Mendelsohn a very good, rendering. In fact, I would have just overlooked these pieces if not for his interpretation.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gounod*: Mireille

Mirella Freni (Mireille), Alain Vanzo (Vincent), José Van Dam (Ourrias), Gabriel Bacquier (Maître Ramon), Jane Rhodes (Taven), Christine Barbaux (Vincenette), Marc Vento (Ambroise)

Orchestre et Choeurs du Capitole de Toulouse, Michel Plasson


----------



## Donna Elvira

Up Next:

Mendelssohn/Symphony #3 in a, "Scotch"/op.56/Szell/ClevSO From an old Sony CD with other works by Mendelssohn
Brahms/Alt Rhapsody/op.53/Klemperer/Ludwig/Phil O From the EMI Klemperer Legacy CD with Brahms Symp. #1 and
Brahms/Overture, Tragic/op.81/Klemperer/Phil O
Brahms/Trio for Piano & Strings #2 in C/op.87/Ashkenazy/Perlman/Harrell on EMI Double Set Complete Piano Trios

I figured I could indulge in some less than cheerful music of Brahms after listening to the classically well balanced music of Mendelssohn, impeccably rendered by the totally non-idiomatic playing of Szell with the Cleveland O.
I like his 3rd but the 4th is my favorite.


----------



## eljr

Tenebrae / Royal Philharmonic Orchestra / Paul Mealor / Nigel Short
Paul Mealor: A Tender Light

Release Date November 7, 2011
Duration01:09:57
Genre
Classical
Easy Listening
Styles
Choral


----------



## eljr

Scooter777 said:


> I SEE AMAZON CLOSED THEIR DISCUSSION FORUMS! I was formerly known as Scooter. Glad to see some familiar names here!


welcome!
.................


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Listening to disc 1: Quartet #1 & Quartet #2
> of this 1984 Hungaroton 3 disc release.


Welcome back!

--------------


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Clarinet, Oboe & Bassoon Concertos

Karl Leister (clarinet), Lothar Koch (oboe), Günter Piesk (bassoon)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mozart's concertos part three this afternoon.

Violin Concerto no.3 in G K216 (1775):
Violin Concerto no.4 in D K218 (1775):
Violin Concerto no.5 in A K219 (1775):
_Rondo_ for violin and orchestra in C K373 (1781):










Oboe Concerto in C K314 (1777-78):










Flute Concerto no.1 in G K313 (1778)
Flute Concerto no.2 in D K314 - arrangement of the above Oboe Concerto (1778):










_Sinfonia Concertante_ for violin, viola and orchestra in E-flat K364 (1779):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*: Keyboard Concertos

Maria Joao Pirès (piano)

Fondation Gulbenkian de Lisbonne, Michel Corboz

Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto No. 1 in D minor, BWV1052
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto No. 4 in A major, BWV1055
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto No. 5 in F minor, BWV1056


----------



## Pugg

Quatuor Modigliani: Intuition

Arriaga: String Quartet No. 3
Mozart: String Quartet No. 6 in B flat major, K159
Schubert: String Quartet No. 4 in C major, D46
I know, horrible cover but great musicians.


----------



## Guest

*Jeanne Demesssieux*

She passed away much too young,an amazing talented organ player and composer. (1921 - !968 )
It is really a pity that she is so unknown.
For a long time I was looking for these recordings and this afternoon the mailman delivered this box with three CD's.
The organist is Stephen Tharp,a recent recording ,full blooded overwhelming sound and intimate as well.
It feels like an adventure.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Something somewhat relaxing to start the day... Trying to decide what my 'challenging' music will be later. Either Suk's Asrael (possibly a comparison of two performances) or Gounod's Mors et Vita.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Telemann*: Schwanengesang (Trauermusik für Garlieb Sillem)

Barbara Schlick, Mechthild Georg, Christoph Pregardien, Gotthold Schwarz, La Stagione Frankfurt, Michael Schneider


----------



## Vasks

*Bargiel - Medea Overture (Vasilyev/Toccata)
Brahms - String Quartet #3 (Emerson/DG)
Karg-Elert - Praise the Lord with Drums & Cymbals (Fennell/Reference)*


----------



## Guest

*Bruckner 9*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet*- Don Quichotte

José Van Dam (Don Quichotte), Teresa Berganza (Dulcinée), Marie-Ange Todorovitch (Garcias), Christian Papis (Rodriguez), Isabelle Vernet (Pedro), Nicolas Rivenq (Juan)

Toulouse Capitole Orchestra, Toulouse Capitole Chorus, Michel Plasson.


----------



## bharbeke

*Bruch: Konzertstuck in F-Sharp Minor, Op. 84* (Accardo, Masur, Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra)(new to me)

This is a very fine piece. Of the two movements, I prefer the first a little bit more, but they both have a lot of interesting ideas.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Serenade and Symphony No. 2.


----------



## Merl

Probably my favourite recording of Tilson Thomas' Mahler cycle. Lovely recording.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Josquin13

Right now, I'm listening to the Thomas Tallis "Spem in Alium", sung by Magnificat, led by Phillip Cave, who perform the work in the round, with microphones placed at the center of the group's circle:


----------



## Flavius

Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter, Nightride and Sunrise, Peléas and Mélisande, Karelia Overture and Suite, London Sym. Orch./ Collins, Danish Radio Sym. Orch./ Jensen (Decca, Eloquence)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 5*

I'm home alone, so I can crank the speakers up. This sounds wonderful at full throttle.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837)
Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor, Op. 89

I. Allegro moderato
II. Larghetto 16:55
III. Finale: Vivace 24:48*

*Stephen Hough, piano
English Chamber Orchestra
Bryden Thomson, conductor*

Johann Nepomuk Hummel (November 14, 1778 -- October 17, 1837) was an Austrian composer and virtuoso pianist. His music reflects the transition from the Classical to the Romantic musical era.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mozart's concertos part four this evening.

Piano Concerto no.11 in F K413/387a (1782):
Piano Concerto no.12 in A K414/385p (1782):
Piano Concerto no.13 in C K415/387b (1782-83):

************************************

_Allegro_ and _Rondo_ in E-flat for an unrealised horn concerto KAnh.97/K370b and K371 (1781):
Horn Concerto no.2 in E-flat K417 (1783):
Horn Concerto no.3 in E-flat K447 (bet. 1784 and 1787):

************************************

Piano Concerto no.14 in E-flat K449 (1784):
Piano Concerto no.15 in B-flat K450 (1784):


----------



## Johnmusic

Sorry I posted a similar post on a later thread. I am still learning formats. Regards.


----------



## Haydn man

Doing a bit of comparative listening to Mahler 9
Think Karajan may be my preference


----------



## Guest

*Mozart*

Clarinet Concerto Alfred Prinz
Flute and Harp Concerto
Symphony no.40


----------



## Johnmusic

******************** Two Top Notch Performances.***************

*Cristina Deutekom - Santo di Patria ( Top notch but Sutherland is brighter, more even and more flexible.*





* Joan Sutherland - Santo di Patria (Score Animation) *


----------



## Manxfeeder

Kodaly, Minuet Serio

London SO, Kertesz


----------



## Eramire156

*Cesar Franck
Symphony in D minor*









*Concertgebouw Orchestra, Amsterdam
Willem Mengelberg*

recorded in November/ December 1940; first issued on Telefunken SK 3145/49


----------



## ludwigii

L. VAN BEETHOVEN
*Piano Concertos No.1&2
*

Andras Schiff
Staatskapelle Dresden
Bernard Haitink









Sparkling performance. Schiff's pianism is really fussy.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

One of my go-to pieces after a long hard day, the sort of music that fills me with strength: *Beethoven*, the 9th symphony, a performance of the Chicago Symphony Orchestra nd Riccardo Muti on YouTube.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Magnificent.*

*Georges(György) Cziffra live in Paris during 1957 performing his own arrangement of Flight of the Bumblebee by Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov.*





*********************************

*GYORGY CZIFFRA GIVES AN INCANDESCENT PERFORMANCE OF RAVEL'S JEUX D'EAU, A POETIC ACCOUNT OF CHOPIN'S NOCTURNE IN F SHARP MAJOR OP. 15 NO. 2 AND A DAZZLING PERFORMANCE OF LISZT'S LA CAMPANELLA.*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 3*

Crisp, lively, and also warmly felt conducting by Zinman.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Beautiful tone and feeling.*

*Zino Francescatti plays Saint -Saëns Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, Op. 61 
Dimitri Mitropoulos and the New York Philharmonic. 1950*


----------



## Eramire156

*The Art of Marcel Dupré*

*The Queen's Hall
and
Alexandra Palace Recordings*

*J. S. Bach*









*Marcel Dupré*​


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-1st and 2nd Symphonies performed by Kletzki and the Czech P.O.


----------



## Josquin13

This evening, I've been listening to one of my favorite (if not most favorite) recordings of Bach's Violin Sonatas, played by violinist Emlyn Ngai and harpsichordist Peter Watchorn:

https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Sonatas.../ref=tmm_msc_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=

My other favorite recording of these works is from Cafe Zimmermann's violinist, Pablo Valetti, and harpsichordist Celine Frisch:

https://www.amazon.com/Johann-Sebas...=8-1&keywords=pablo+valetti+alpha+frisch+bach


----------



## bharbeke

*Chopin: 4 Mazurkas, Op. 68* (Masako Ezaki)(New to me)

These all sound pretty good, and the first (No. 48) is excellent.


----------



## cougarjuno

D'Indy -- Symphony #2 and tone poem Souvenirs -- can definitely hear the Franck influence. James DePriest and Monte Carlo Phil (Koch)


----------



## Janspe

*H. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern*









I've been listening to a good two-ish hours of Lachenmann's music tonight, so obviously the logical next step was to listen to the entire _Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern_, the opera - or, Musiktheater - he wrote in the late 80's and the early 90's. I feel a bit dizzy now...but also very happy that I had the energy for a lengthy music session, since I enjoyed this piece quite a bit! Recommended for anyone interested in broadening their horizons about musical expression, for this work truly pushes the music to the very extreme - and I say that as a very positive thing. =)


----------



## Johnmusic

*=========== One of the Greatest Violinists ===============*

David Oistrakh plays Ysaÿe's Sonata for Violin Solo in D Minor, Op. 27, #3. "Ballade" 1966





David Oistrakh plays Saint-Saëns' Etude (Caprice) in Waltz Form (arranged by Ysaÿe)


----------



## pmsummer

POUR LA VIOLLE ET LE THÉORBE
*Marin Marais*
Hille Perl - viola da gamba
Lee Santana - théorbe
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Johnmusic

*First transmitted at BBC 2 on 01 Feb 1978, Julian Bream performs works by Bach, Villa-Lobos, Albeniz and Britten at Old Wardour Castle.*


----------



## Guest

Simply superb!


----------



## Joe B

*Composer and Program:*
*Telemann:* Duo Sonata No. 3 in D, TWV 40:120: I. Spirituoso, Larghetto, Allegro assai 
*Boccherini:* Duet in G, Op. 5, No. 1: Grazioso, Allegro, Presto
*Honegger:* Sonatine for Two Violins: Allegro non tanto, Andantino, Allegro moderato
*Ysaye: *Sonata for Two Solo Violins: Poco lento maestoso - Quasi moderato, Allegretto poco lento, Allegro vivo e con fuoco - Moderato amabile
*Performers:* Dmitri Kogan & Marianna Vassilieva
*Recording:* Recorded 02/07 at Studio C, Moscow International Performance Arts Center, Russia
*Format: *CD (DDD-2008)
*Label:* Delos


----------



## Johnmusic

*Marin Marais : Prélude, Menuet et Rondeau (Livre IV), viole et théorbes *


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Johnmusic

"The legendary Narciso Yepes performs an 80 minute solo recital, plus 25 minutes of encores, on the ten-string guitar of his own conception, at the Teatro Real de Madrid, in 1979. This is without electronic amplification of the guitar, as Yepes always insisted, but with his improved sitting position and revolutionary right hand technique, which, together with his 10-string guitar's sympathetic resonance, optimize tone quality and projection. (The microphone seen is for the video's audio recording only, not for amplification.) "

*



*
*RECITAL PROGRAMME:*

KUEHNEL (transcr. Yepes): Suite for 11-course Baroque Lute - 00:00

-Allemande 00:00
-Courante 03:38
-Sarabande 05:00
-Menuet 07:28
-Gigue 09:20

BACH (transcr. Yepes): Sarabande & Double in B minor BWV 1002 - 11:43

-Sarabande 11:43
-Double 15:26

BACH (transcr. Yepes/Enesco): Chaconne in D minor - 18:46

SOR (rev. Yepes): Fantasie Villageoise, op. 52 - 33:38

SOR (rev. Yepes): Variations sur "Marlborough s'en va-t-en guerre", op. 28 - 42:37

PERIS: Elegia para Gisela (for 10-string guitar) - 48:29

KUCERA: Diary (Homage to Che Guevara) - 55:50

-Day of Love 55:50
-Day of Hate 58:20
-Day of Decision 01:00:27
-Day of Battle 01:02:25
-Day of Death 01:04:25

BROUWER: Tarantos (written for Narciso Yepes) - 01:08:41

VILLA-LOBOS: Etudes - 1:13:14

-Etude no. 1 - 1:13:14
-Etude no. 11 - 1:14:56
-Etude no. 12 - 1:18:32

...ENCORES:

BACARISSE (rev. Yepes): Passepied - 1:23:33

ANONYMOUS (arr. Yepes): 11th century Irish March (Brian Boru's March) - 1:27:42

TARREGA: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 1:33:20

GALILEI (transcr. Yepes): Saltarello - 1:38:35

RUIZ-PIPO: Danza - 1:42:02


----------



## Johnmusic

*Chardash Monti for two Double Bass solo *
Chardash by Monti, performed by Lev Weksler on Double Bass. (Arranged for 2 Double basses by Lev Weksler)





*Czardas by Vittorio Monti for double bass and guitar *
Lauren Pierce, double bass (https://www.facebook.com/LaurenPierce...)
Andrew McMillan, guitar


----------



## Johnmusic

*********** Amazing ***********

*The Great Ernestine Schumann Heink Sings"'Der Erlkönig." 1911 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8AGRHyzF2U
"Along with Louise Homer and Alma Gluck, Ernestine Schumann Heink was among America's most beloved singers of the early 20th century. Through her operatic work, her many concerts, her charity work-especially during World War I-and her radio singing, she became one of America's best known and most celebrated singers. Thanks to Tim at dantitustimshu for the following information on the recording: " this recording, with catalogue number 88342, was... made on 7 December 1911."*


Ernestine Schumann-Heink, "Parto, parto", Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito (Victor, 1909)


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Yesterday and today, Schubert symphonies 5,6,8 and 9. Karajan BPO. EMI.
This evening, Dvorak - Cello Concerto Sergiu Celibidache and the Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra. Jacqueline du Pre, Cello. Teldec - Live. Recorded 11/28/1967 in Stockholm. 
I was not going to listen to the 2nd work on this CD but after such a great performance as du Pre's in the Dvorak, I needed an encore. Saint-Saens Cello Concerto #1 with The Philadelphia Orchestra and Daniel Barenboim. Jaqueline du Pre, Cello. Recorded live on 1/23/1971. 
I'm thumbing through Elizabeth Wilson's du Pre bio. I read it twice before. Nothing wrong with refreshing the memory.


----------



## bejart

Regarding the Tartini Violin Concertos:


Mowgli said:


> Mine hasn't shipped yet. They're mighty busy after the 3/2 sale.
> How do you like them? They do the concertos on my Haydn Edition and I like.


I like them a lot. My review on Amazon US is here:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-reviews/R2ILXBLQPG86OQ/ref=cm_cr_dp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00WFMVJ0G

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---
Alessandro Rolla (1757-1841): Divertimento for Flute, Violin, 2 Violas & Cello, BI 427a

Mario Carbotta, flute -- Enrico Casazza, violin -- Carlo De Martini and Alice Bisnarti, violas -- Marcello Scandelli, cello


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano Quartets Nos. 1 & 2

Sir Georg Solti (piano)

Melos Quartett


----------



## Pugg

*Donizetti* - Requiem.

Renato Bruson; Viorica Cortez; Paolo Washington, Luciano Pavarotti (tenor)

Verona Teatro Arena Orchestra & Chorus/ Gerhard Fackler


----------



## Pugg

*Carl Millöcker*: Waltzes, Marches & Polkas

Nürnberger Symphoniker, Christian Simonis


----------



## senza sordino

And now part two

Prokofiev Sonata for solo violin, Sonata for two violins, Schnittke Preludium in memorial of Shostakovich, Shostakovich Violin Sonata, nice album. 









Shostakovich symphonies 2 and 15









Prokofiev and Shostakovich Violin Concerti no 2. The DSCH was a tough nut to crack, but worth it. 









Shostakovich Symphonies 6 & 12. I bought this but only listened once or twice. I should listen to this more frequently, I enjoyed this.









Shostakovich String Quartets 1, 2, 4 and 3, Prokofiev SQ no 2


----------



## Pugg

​
*Holst*: The Planets.
V.P Herbert von Karajan.
Vinyl edition.

Beyond believe recording.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel*: Samson François (piano)

Gaspard de la Nuit/ Piano Concerto in D major (for the left hand)/ Piano Concerto in G major


----------



## gustavdimitri

8th Stringquartet Shostakovich 






Enjoy listening.


----------



## Pugg

​*Rossini* - Demetrio e Polibio

Sofia Mchedlishvili, Victoria Yarovaya, César Arrieta, Luca Dall'Amico

Virtuosi Brunensis, Camerata Bach Choir Poznan, Luciano Acocella


----------



## Judith

Know I'll be wearing this CD out lol. Well, do have another copy on the new box set but love it

Beethoven Symphonies 4th & 7th
ASMF
Directed by Joshua Bell


----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantatas*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mozart's concertos part five this morning.

Piano Concerto no.16 in D K451 (1784):
Piano Concerto no.17 in G K453 (1784):
Piano Concerto no.18 in B-flat K456 (1784):

************************************

Fragment in E for an unrealised horn concerto KAnh.98a/K494a (c. 1785-6):
Horn Concerto no.4 in E-flat K495 (1786):

************************************

Piano Concerto no.19 in F K459 (1784):
Piano Concerto no.20 in D-minor K 466 (1785):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Das Lied von der Erde

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Jonathan Nott


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven*: Egmont ( Complete Incidental Music)

Pilar Lorengar/ George Szell

V.P


----------



## chill782002

Rodzinski is largely forgotten today, which is unfortunate as he was one of the most talented conductors of his generation in my opinion. This is a great set, my only regret is that it doesn't contain any of his recorded performances made with the Cleveland Orchestra in the late 30s / early 40s. The vast majority of those have never made it to CD but I live in hope.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

A little Britten to illuminate the day...

*Britten*
Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge for string orchestra, Op. 10
Simple Symphony, Op. 4
Lachrymae, Op. 48a
Two Portraits for String Orchestra (1930)
Elegy for Strings (1928)
*Camerata Nordica, dir. Terje Tonneson; Catherine Bullock (Viola)*
[BIS, 2013]










*Britten*
Les Illuminations for High Voice and Strings, Op 18 
Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings, Op 31
Nocturne for Tenor, 7 Obbligato and Strings, Op 60
*BPO, Rattle, Bostridge* [EMI, 2005]


----------



## Guest

*Jeanne Demessieux*

Meditations (7) on the Holy Ghost, for organ

Veni Sancte Spiritus 
Les Eaux
Pentecôte 
Dogme
Consolateur
Paix
Lumière	
Prélude "Chant Grave"
Adagio "Chant Intérieur	" 
Fugue "Chant De Joie" 
Andante for organ 
Répons Pour Le Temps De L'Avent "Consolamini" 
Répons Pour Le Temps De Pâques "Victimae Paschali Laudes" 
Répons Pour Le Temps Du Saint-Sacrement "Lauda Sion" (Version 1) 
Répons Pour Le Temps Du Saint-Sacrement "Lauda Sion" (Version 2) 
Répons Pour Le Temps Du Très-Saint-Rosaire "Ave Maria"










*Salve Regina*
Stephan Tharp at the organ.


----------



## Pugg

Stamitz- Wind Symphonies

Consortium Classicum


----------



## Vasks

*Greene - Overture to "Ode on St. Cecilia's Day" (Clarke/Cedille)
Handel - Harpsichord Suite #8 (Ross/Erato)
J. S. Bach - Magnificat (Harnoncourt/Teldec)*


----------



## Pugg

​
_Bella Napoli - Christoph Hartmann_ (oboe)
Oboe Concertos

Ensemble Berlin

Bellini: Oboe Concerto in E flat major
Cimarosa: Oboe Concerto in B flat
Donizetti: Andante for oboe and strings
Hasse, J A: Oboe Concerto in G
Pasculli: "Ricordo di Napoli" for oboe and strings
Scarlatti, D: Oboe Concerto in D minor


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Bach - Goldberg Variations. Glenn Gould, piano. Salzburg Recital, recorded live 8/25/1959. Sony.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi* - Il Corsaro

José Carreras (Corrado), Clifford Grant (Giovanni), Jessye Norman (Medora), Montserrat Caballé (Gulnara), Giampietro Mastromei (Seid), John Noble (Selimo), Alexander Oliver (Eunuco)

New Philharmonia Orchestra, The Ambrosian Singers, Lamberto Gardelli


----------



## Guest

*Lusty Gallant*

Music of England's Golden Age 
Paul O'Dette


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Symphony no. 9 by Allan Pettersson. I really like this guy


----------



## Robert Gamble

Suk's Asrael.. It doesn't suck.


----------



## Sonata

A pair of Puccini operas starring Pavarotti and Freni. Today is La Boheme, tomorrow Madama Butterfly









La Boheme









Madama Butterfly


----------



## Art Rock

A beautiful collection of French chamber music.


----------



## bharbeke

*Rossini: Bassoon Concerto* (Karen Geoghegan, Gianandrea Noseda, BBC Philharmonic Orchestra)

This is a fantastic, five-star performance. The last couple minutes show off Geoghegan's amazing talents to great effect.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mozart's concertos part six this afternoon/early evening.

Piano Concerto no.21 in C K467 (1785):
Piano Concerto no.22 in E-flat K482 (1785):
Piano Concerto no.23 in A K488 (1786):
Piano Concerto no.24 in C-minor K491 (1785-86):


----------



## Guest

*Gregorian Chant*

Life of Mary


----------



## Flavius

Puccini: La Bohème. Moffo, Tucker, Costa, Merrill, Rome Opera Orch. & Chorus/ Leinsdorf (RCA)


----------



## Josquin13

Today, I'm listening to motets/chansons by Ockeghem, Compere, & Agricola, sung by La Main Harmonique, who are fast becoming one of my favorite early music vocal ensembles today:









For me, the highlight of this disc is their performance of Ockeghem's "Mort, tu as navré/Miserere", which is thought to have been composed as an elegy or lament on the death of Ockeghems' teacher, the Burgundian composer Gilles Binchois. This motet almost certainly served as the model for Josquin Desprez, when he similarly composed his better known lament on the death of his teacher, Johannes Ockeghem.

La Main Harmonique's performance is one of the two best I've heard (& easily preferable to the Clerk's account); the other being from Vox Luminis in this excellent box set of Franco-Flemish polyphony:

https://www.amazon.com/Flemish-Polyphony-Fiamminghi/dp/B005IIA9GY


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Thomson, The River*

Thomson was Copland before Copland was cool.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Franz Schmidt*
Symphony no 1 in E major (1896-9)*
Neeme Järvi, Detroit Symphony Orchestra*

Symphony no 2 in E flat major (1911-2)
Symphony no 3 in A major (1927-8)*
Neeme Järvi, Chicago Symphony Orchestra*

Symphony no 4 in C major (1932-3)*
Marcy Chanteaux (Cello); Neeme Järvi, Detroit SO*

This 4-disc set has been in and out of my CD player for a couple of months now. Imagine the musical offspring of a marriage of Anton Bruckner and Richard Strauss and you might end up with something like the symphonies of Franz Schmidt. Late- to post-romantic in style, I'm not sure I can detect a lot of development between the 1899 1st and the 4th, completed in 1933. Do they cohere? Well, I'm not sure, but, as when I first discovered these works 35 years ago, they do intrigue.


----------



## Johnmusic

Michelangeli - Ravel Gaspard de La Nuit - London - 1959


----------



## Eramire156

*Carl Nielsen 
Symphony no. 3 Op. 27*

*Danish State Radio Symphony Orchestra
John Frandsen*

recorded 3-5 March 1955









*Clarinet Concerto Op. 57*

*Louis Cahuzac, Clarinet

Royal Danish Orchestra
John Frandsen *

recorded 3-4 November 1947


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Carlos Chavez, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Eramire156

*¡El Pueblo Unido Jamás Será Vencido!*

*Frederic Rzewski
36 Variations on "The People United Wil Never Be Defeated!*









*Marc-André Hamelin*


----------



## Flavius

Guerrero: Misa Puer Natus Est. Capilla Penaflorida/ / Cabré (Almaviva)


----------



## Malx

A repeat listen to a disc I will hear again on Saturday when it is to be used as background music at my daughters wedding while guests assemble.


----------



## Judith

Malx said:


> A repeat listen to a disc I will hear again on Saturday when it is to be used as background music at my daughters wedding while guests assemble.
> 
> View attachment 99642


Congratulations. Hope everything goes well!


----------



## Guest

It's disappointing to pay $35 for a new LP only to find a scratch on it (sort of a small circle of them). It's still a fine recording- might yield to Pollini's in purely sonic terms (lacks some low end), but it certainly holds its own as a performance.


----------



## rspader

Via Spotify:









A recent release by the hometown (sort of) orchestra.


----------



## cougarjuno

Glazunov Symphony # 1 and Violin Concerto -- Valeri Polyansky and Russian State Symphony Orch. Julia Krasko violin (Chandos)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Guest




----------



## Janspe

*J. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39*
BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, led by John Storgårds









It's been a while since I finished listening to the Beethoven symphonies, and I've been stalling with my symphony project ever since. Now the time felt right, though, and I launched into the Sibelius #1 with great joy. How refreshing it is to enter the wonderful wintry world of Sibelius after the Mahler, Bruckner and Beethoven cycles! Looking forward to the later symphonies...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Janspe

*R. Strauss: Aus Italien, Op. 16*
The Cleveland Orchestra, led by Vladimir Ashkenazy









I feel a much stronger connection to Strauss' music than I did before, so I keep returning to his tone poems again and again. It's probably the _Vier letzte Lieder_ that can be blamed for this...


----------



## Joe B




----------



## deprofundis

*You guys wan to know what i listening the unheard alost obscur Giovanni Paolo Colonna on CPO rooster wow, what an offering the albm start and end , the female singer is top notch, what can i says more.. buy it?

Than a new purchased Widmann split whit Micheal praetorirus no stranger here but a well knowned and acclaim genieous of his era , a resppectable familly name of musicians starting whit Jakob i dont have a clue abouut but em dying to hear.

Goodnight folks everywheree friends , followers, benevolant wonderer & souls.. thank you all :angel:[/COL*


----------



## Janspe

*S. Gubaidulina: Concerto for Bassoon and Low Strings*
Russian State Symphony Orchestra, led by Pyotr Meshchaninov
Valeri Popov, bassoon









A bit of excellent Gubaidulina as the last piece of this nightly listening session. Seriously, this is a wonderful work and should be heard more often in concerts everywhere. It is, to my knowledge, the first concerto Gubaidulina ever wrote but it's already a tremendously effective piece, and can easily withstand comparison with her other concertante masterpieces like _Offertorium_, _In tempus praesens_ or the Viola Concerto, to name a few. The bassoon's repeating motif (anyone familiar with the piece knows what I'm talking about...) is really haunting and gets stuck in one's head. The low strings offer an excellent backdrop for the solo instrument's murmuring monologues.

Recommended to anyone interested in the bassoon, the concertante form, musical modernism or, of course, Gubaidulina's work. Fantastic!


----------



## bharbeke

I've been listening to lots of Chopin, trying to knock out at least one listen through each opus number before the year is out. I'll share the best bits here and in his guestbook when I am through.


----------



## Joe B

This disc has been growing on me for the last month. Every time I listen,...its better.
Stephen Layton and Polyphony have this music nailed.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Sibelius Symphony # 6 in D Minor, Op. 104: Paavo Berglund, Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra:


----------



## Sonata

Joe B said:


> This disc has been growing on me for the last month. Every time I listen,...its better.
> Stephen Layton and Polyphony have this music nailed.


Nice to see another Karl Jenkins listener 

For me right now:








*Verdi-Nabucco*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven* : Sting quartets
Op71/Op 132

Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## KenOC

Pugg said:


> *Beethoven* : Sting quartets
> Op71/Op 132
> 
> Alban Berg Quartett


Op. 71 is an early wind sextet...


----------



## Pugg

KenOC said:


> Op. 71 is an early wind sextet...


Must be 74, it's early over-here.


----------



## Pugg

Heimat; Benjamin Appl (baritone), James Baillieu (piano)
Bishop, Henry Rowley (1786-1855)
Brahms, Johannes (1833-97)
Britten, Benjamin (1913-76)
Grieg, Edvard Hagerup (1843-1907)
Ireland, John (1879-1962)
Poulenc, Francis (1899-1963)
Reger, Max (1873-1916)
Schreker, Franz (1878-1934)
Schubert, Franz Peter (1797-1828)
Strauss, Adolf (1902-44)
Strauss, Richard (1864-1949)
Vaughan Williams, Ralph (1872-1958)
Warlock, Peter (1894-1930)
Wolf, Hugo (1860-1903)


----------



## Pugg

*








*

*Brahms*: Piano Trios Nos. 1-3 (Complete)

Leonidas Kavakos (violin), Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Emanuel Ax (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel:* Fire works music et al.
Iona Brown/ Neville Marriner.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach* : Christmas Oratorio, BWV248

Helen Donath (soprano), Marjana Lipovsek (contralto), Eberhard Büchner (tenor), Peter Schreier (tenor), Robert Holl (bass), Andrea Ihle (soprano)

Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Trumpet Ensemble Ludwig Guttler, Staatskapelle Dresden Peter Schreier conducting.


----------



## Guest

*Bach*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Seventh and last part of Mozart's concertos this morning.

Horn Concerto no.1 in D K412 (1791):










Piano Concerto no.25 in C K503 (1786):
Piano Concerto no.26 (_Coronation_) in D K537 (1788):
Piano Concerto no.27 in B-flat K595 (bet. 1786 and 1791):










Clarinet Concerto in A K622 (1791):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 1 'Winter Dreams' & The Tempest

The Orchestra of St Luke's, Pablo Heras-Casado


----------



## Eramire156

Early morning listening, on digital loan from Chicago Public Library via Hoopla app.

*Cesar Franck
Symphonie in D minor*









*Carlo Maria Giulini
Berliner Philharmoniker *


----------



## Pugg

​
*Elgar*: Enigma Variations, *Kodály*: Peacock Variations & *Blacher*: Variations On A Theme Of Paganini

Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saëns* - Music for Violin

Philippe Graffin / Pascal Devoyon.


----------



## Guest

*Veni Domine*

Advent


----------



## Vasks

*Smareglia - Overture to "Il Vassallo di Szigeth" (Frontalini/Bongiovanni)
Verdi - Prelude to "Attila" (Muti/Sony)
Pizzetti - La Pisanella Suite (Vanska/Hyperion)
Respighi - Variazioni Sinfoniche (Adriano/Marco Polo)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano concerto's 17-18
Murray Perahia.


----------



## Guest

*Mussorgsky Boris Godunov Karajan*


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi* - Ernani

Carlo Bergonzi (tenor), Leontyne Price (soprano), Mario Sereni (baritone), Julia Hamari (mezzo-soprano), Hartje Mueller (bass vocal), Fernando Iacopucci (tenor), Ezio Flagello (bass vocal)

RCA Italiana Opera Orchestra, RCA Italiana Opera Chorus,Thomas Schippers


----------



## Johnmusic

*Henryk Szeryng plays Corelli's "La Folia" Sonata *
Harpsichord: Huguette Dreyfus


----------



## Johnmusic

_]*The Best of Andrés Segovia /// Guitar Masterpieces for Classical Music Lovers (Full Album) [HQ] *_

0:01 Castelnuovo-Tedesco Capriccio Diabolico 
9:11 Sor Minuet in C 
12:21 Sor Andantino Op241 
15:30 Sor Minuet in D 
17:34 J S Bach Prelude No 3 in C minor BWV999 
18:48 J S Bach Gavotte (from Sonata No 6 in E major for unaccompanied violin BWV 1006) 
21:41 J S Bach Chaconne (from Sonata No 4 in D minor for unaccompanied Violin BWV1004) 
35:39 J S Bach Loure (from Suite No 3 in C major for unaccompanied cello BWV 1009) 
39:18 Torroba Nocturno 
42:46 Ponce Six Preludes Op Posth 
49:50 Villa-Lobos Prelude in E minor 
54:56 Rodrigo Sarabanda lejana 
59:55 Torroba Madronos 
1:02:42 Villa-Lobos Prelude No 4 in E minor 
1:06:55 Milan Pavana 
1:08:21 Sor Minuet in D Op115


----------



## Merl

Grabbed a rip of Thielemann's Bruckner 8 other day and I've got to say I really enjoyed playing it in the car, today. I can give or take Thielemann (love his Orff 'Carmina' - found his Beethoven cycle a bit too 'traditional' and lacking invention) but this is a first-class disc. The Dresden Staatskapelle play brilliantly throughout. Some mixed reviews on this but I really like it.


----------



## Scopitone

Streaming on Google Play:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## elgar's ghost

Various works of Henryk Górecki tonight.

Symphony no.2 _Copernican_ for chorus and orchestra op.31 [Texts: _Psalm CXLV_, _Psalm VI_, _Psalm CXXXV_ plus an excerpt by Copernicus] (1972):
_Beatus Vir_ for chorus and orchestra op.38 [Texts: various psalms] (1979):










_Lerchenmusik- Recitatives and Ariosos_ for clarinet, cello and piano op.53 (1984):
String Quartet no.1 _Already it is Dusk_ for string quartet op.62 (1988):










_Miserere_ for chorus a cappella op.44 [Text: _Psalm LI_] (1981):










_Trzy tance w dawnym stylu (Three pieces in the old style)_ for string orchestra WoO (1963):
Symphony no.3 _Symphony of Sorrowful Songs_ for soprano and orchestra op.36 [Texts: 15th century Polish liturgy/Helena Wanda Blazusiakowna/Polish folk sources] (1976):


----------



## Eramire156

*Stravinsky conducts Stravinsky*

*Pulcinella*









*Igor Stravinsky 
The Cleveland Orchestra *

Recorded 14 December 1952

Original LP issued *ML 4830*


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Johnmusic

*Sergei Prokofiev : Russian Overture Op. 72 (1936 rev. 1937) 
Performed by the Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by Neeme Järvi.*


----------



## Scopitone

Streaming on Google Play:


----------



## Johnmusic

*Alexander Glazunov : String Quintet in A major Op.39 (1891-92)
Allegro - Allegro moderato - Andante sostenuto - Allegro moderato.* 
*Performed by the Shostakovich Quartet.*


----------



## Robert Gamble

Symphony #1, Piano Concerto in G Major, Suite from the Opera "Merry Mount"


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This one! Heard it some times before, and will again some time


----------



## Mowgli

Last night & earlier today: Mozart Symphonies, JS Bach Overtures, CPE Bach Symphonies & Concertos, Haydn & Mozart String Quartets & Soler Sonatas










Now : Scarlatti Sonatas 94-112 - Anyone have trouble with any discs from this set? CD5 only plays on 3/5 of my players.


----------



## DavidA

Mussorgsky Pictures in an Exhibition / Richter London 1968


----------



## Malx

Judith said:


> Congratulations. Hope everything goes well!


Thanks Judith for your kind thoughts.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Brahms, German Requiem


----------



## Flavius

Lassus: Il Canzoniere di Messer Francesco Petrarca. Huelgas-Ensemble/ Van Nevel (harmonia mundi)


----------



## Janspe

*J. Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43*
BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, led by John Storgårds









The 2nd symphony is probably one of Sibelius' most famous works, and it's not hard to see (or hear) why. Such a sweeping, romantic piece! I like it very much, even though it's not my favourite symphony of his. I feel like it's the brother of the violin concerto, so many similarities...


----------



## bharbeke

*Schumann: Symphony No. 2* (Marek Janowski, Frankfurt Radio Symphony, found 11-17-2017 performance on their YouTube channel)

This is a great symphony with a fantastic performance. If you can ignore some page-turning and music stand noise, you will probably like this version.


----------



## Eramire156

*Igor Stravinsky
Perséphone *









*Vera Zorina
Richard Robinson
The Westminster Choir

Igor Stravinsky 
New York Philharmonic *

Columbia ML 5196

CD19 from *The Complete Columbia Collection.*


----------



## Johnmusic

*CONCERT HALL 1946 with JUSSI BJORLING & ROBERT GOLDSAND*

*Johan Jonatan "Jussi" Björling ( 9 September 1960) was a Swedish tenor. One of the leading operatic singers of the 20th century, Björling appeared for many years at the Metropolitan Opera in New York and less frequently at the major European opera houses, including the Royal Opera House in London and La Scala in Milan




*


----------



## cougarjuno

Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs and Five Tudor Portraits -- Hilary Davan Wetton and The Philharmonia and Guilford Choral Society. (Hyperion-Helios)


----------



## Johnmusic

*CONCERT HALL with NELSON EDDY & JASCHA HEIFETZ 1946 BROADCAST*


----------



## Janspe

*R. Strauss: Macbeth, Op. 23*
Detroit Symphony Orchestra, led by Antal Doráti









Continuing on with my Strauss tone poem listening project. I'm ashamed to admit that I've never heard this work before!


----------



## pmsummer

HOME STRETCH
_Home Stretch - Mozart Coronation Concerto Recomposition - Paraphrase on Themes of Brian Eno_
*Timo Andres*
Metropolis Ensemble
Timo Andres - piano
Andrew Cyr - conductor
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## Marinera

Listening on spotify, to be released on the 1st December. Sounds good


----------



## Joe B




----------



## AClockworkOrange

My recent listening over the last few days has been very Brahms-centric, including:

Piano Sonatas Nos.1 & 2 - Anatol Ugorski

Trios for Piano, Violin & Cello No.1 (Op.8) & No.2 (Op.87) - Maria João Pires, Augustin Dumag & Jian Wang

Sonatas for Piano & Cello Op.38 & 99 - Mstislav Rostropovich & Rudolf Serkin 

Presently: Trio for Violin, Horn & Piano Op.40 - Isabelle Faust, Teunis van der Zwart (Natural Horn) & Alexander Melnikov on period (or thereabouts) instruments.

For my tastes, Brahms is a much more accomplished and interesting Composer in the realm of chamber and keyboard music - especially where the two come together. His Orchestral works are excellent but his Chamber and Keyboard works are where he shines brightest. My interest in Brahms Orchestral works ebbs and flows but his smaller scale works are much more appealing and consistently so. He reveals more of himself and comes across to me as being less inhibited.

The use of period instruments is very potent in the Horn Trio I am presently listening to. Aside from it being the Composer’s express preference for a Natural Horn, it sounds truly beautiful.

I really regard performances of the Piano Trios and Sonatas for Piano & Cello extremely highly. The performances and recording quality are equally high.

My listening time recently has been very limited with work commitments so returning to listening with these pieces has been a genuine treat.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Scopitone said:


> Streaming on Google Play:


An excellent disc from an accomplished Trio. If I may, I would also recommend their recent Matinu recording of it is available on your streaming service.


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC OF BILL EVANS
*Bill Evans*
Kronos Quartet
Eddie Gomez - double bass
Jim Hall - guitar
_
Landmark_


----------



## Janspe

*S. Gubaidulina: Introitus for piano and orchestra*
Kiev Chamber Players, led by Vladimir Kozhukhar
Béatrice Rauchs, piano









After writing a brilliant concerto for bassoon, Gubaidulina turned to the piano for the _Introitus_ - and what a different work it is! It's definitely not a virtuoso concerto: the poor soloist spends the first half of the piece playing nothing but big, slow chords at the lower register of the instrument. Even later, when the pianist has some whirlwind scales and trills to deal with, it feels like the piano is more a part of the ensemble than a dashing soloist. It's a fascinating piece, even if I probably prefer the bassoon concerto. Now, after this Gubaidulina wrote something that pushed her right into the western classical music scene and still sends ripples through the violin world - and that is of course the _Offertorium_, her first violin concerto. I'll revisit that next...


----------



## cougarjuno

Nielsen Concertos -- Danish National Radio Sym. Orch. -- Michael Schonwandt (Chandos)


----------



## Mowgli

Who has the Mariss Jansons Blu Ray Beethoven Symphony cycle? Review plz?


----------



## Johnmusic

_I THINK DVORAK HAD AN EXTRA MELODIC GENE OR 2 IN HIS BIOLOGY_ :angel::angel:

* Antonín Dvořák Violin concerto op.53

I. Allegro con brio 0:00
II. Adagio ma non troppo 9:11
III. Allegro giocoso ma non troppo 19:53

Nathan Milstein
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra
William Steinberg
Studio recording, Pittsburgh, 16.IV.1957





*


----------



## Johnmusic

Simionato & Corelli - The Famed Duet - Gli Ugonotti


----------



## Flavius

Palestrina, Gregorianische Antipnon: Le Vergini, Madrigali spirituali on texts by Petrarca; Ave Regina caelorum; Missa 'Ave Regina caelorum'. ensemble officium/ Rombach (Christophorus)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy & Ravel* String Quartets

Quartetto Italiano.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Also ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---
Hyacinthe Jadin (1776-1800): String Quartet in F Minor, Op.1, No.3

Quatour Franz Joseph: Oliver Brault and Jacques Andre Houle, violins -- Helen Plouffe, viola -- Marcel Saint Cyr, cello










Marvelous stuff, especially the haunting minuet and the closing "Polonaise".


----------



## Pugg

​
SIBELIUS
Symphony No. 1 in E minor, op. 39 • Symphony No. 6 in D minor, op. 104


----------



## deprofundis

Greeting folks, im currently listening to several new purchased:

*The Borgia Dynasty double cd Jordi Savall(ay i need to says more , this is rad)
Peacefull gregorian chants: illumination (a mandatory listen by some cool german dude, that is gregorian\ new agy
Cistercian monks : usic for the soul(great lithurgic listen).*

Goodnight and thanks for reading , welcome to december friends , follower, gentle benevolant soul :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*: Symphony No. 8 in E flat major 'Symphony of a Thousand'

Heather Harper, Lucia Popp, Arleen Auger (sopranos), Yvonne Minton (mezzo), Helen Watts (contralto), Rene Kollo (tenor), John Shirley-Quirk (baritone), Martti Talvela (bass)

Wiener Staatsopernchor, Wiener Singverein, Wiener Sängerknaben & Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## KenOC

Spohr, The Fall of Babylon (overture). Bet it's been a while since you hear that!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven* - Concerto No. 5 "Emperor"


----------



## Pugg

*Haydn: String Quartets/ Quatuor Ebène*

Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 33 No. 1 in B minor
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 5 in D major 'The Lark'
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 1 in G major


----------



## chill782002

A lovely performance of Schubert's "Unfinished" symphony by Eugen Jochum and the Concertgebouw Orchestra, slower than most versions but I think it works very well.


----------



## gustavdimitri

Wilhelm Furtwängler conducts the Ouverture from Tannhäuser by Richard Wagner (1813-1883) Wiener Philharmoniker recorded 02./03.XII. 1952

https://youtu.be/dt8MhYpCsuw



Enjoy listening


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: Gerusalemme
Marcello Giordani (Gaston), Philippe Rouillon (Le comte de Toulouse), Roberto Scandiuzzi (Roger), Daniel Borowski (Ademar), Simon Edwards (Raymond), Marina Mescheriakova (Hélène), Hélène Le Corre (Isaure), Wolfgang Barta (Un soldat), Slobodan Stankovic (Un Héraut/L'Émir de Ramla), Jovo Reljin (Un officier de l'Émir)

Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Le Choeur du Grand Théâtre de Genève, Fabio Luisi


----------



## Pugg

​
*Glière*: Symphony No. 2 & The Zaporozhy Cossacks

BBC Philharmonic, Sir Edward Downes


----------



## Pugg

​
*Lalo, Barraud & Chausson*: Orchestral Works

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray

Barraud: Offrande à une Ombre
Chausson: Symphony in B flat major, Op. 20
Lalo: Le Roi d'Ys: Overture
Lalo: Namouda - Suite No. 1


----------



## Judith

chill782002 said:


> View attachment 99672
> 
> 
> View attachment 99673
> 
> 
> A lovely performance of Schubert's "Unfinished" symphony by Eugen Jochum and the Concertgebouw Orchestra, slower than most versions but I think it works very well.


Think of my late father every time I hear this symphony as it reminds me of him. He loved classical music!


----------



## Judith

AClockworkOrange said:


> My recent listening over the last few days has been very Brahms-centric, including:
> 
> Piano Sonatas Nos.1 & 2 - Anatol Ugorski
> 
> Trios for Piano, Violin & Cello No.1 (Op.8) & No.2 (Op.87) - Maria João Pires, Augustin Dumag & Jian Wang
> 
> Sonatas for Piano & Cello Op.38 & 99 - Mstislav Rostropovich & Rudolf Serkin
> 
> Presently: Trio for Violin, Horn & Piano Op.40 - Isabelle Faust, Teunis van der Zwart (Natural Horn) & Alexander Melnikov on period (or thereabouts) instruments.
> 
> For my tastes, Brahms is a much more accomplished and interesting Composer in the realm of chamber and keyboard music - especially where the two come together. His Orchestral works are excellent but his Chamber and Keyboard works are where he shines brightest. My interest in Brahms Orchestral works ebbs and flows but his smaller scale works are much more appealing and consistently so. He reveals more of himself and comes across to me as being less inhibited.
> 
> The use of period instruments is very potent in the Horn Trio I am presently listening to. Aside from it being the Composer's express preference for a Natural Horn, it sounds truly beautiful.
> 
> I really regard performances of the Piano Trios and Sonatas for Piano & Cello extremely highly. The performances and recording quality are equally high.
> 
> My listening time recently has been very limited with work commitments so returning to listening with these pieces has been a genuine treat.


Love Brahms too. One of my favourite composers! Is the Piano Trio the original or the revised one. Have the original performed by Joshua Bell, Steven Isserlis & Jeremy Denk!


----------



## Pugg

*Mayr* - Miserere/ Litaniae lauretanae de Beata Virgine Maria

Jaewon Yun (soprano), Theresa Holzhauser (alto), Robert Sellier (tenor), Jens Hamann (bass)

Chorus, Bayerischer Staatsopernchor, Concerto de Bassus/ Franz Hauk.


----------



## Vasks

*Spohr - Overture to "Faust" (Frohlich/cpo)
Schubert - Impromptu, Op. 142. No. 2 (Goode/Nonesuch)
Silcher - Three Lieder for Women's Chorus (Huber/Carus)
Hummel - Piano Concerto in A minor (Hough/Chandos)*


----------



## Pugg

*Schumann*: Piano Concerto
Introduction & Allegro appassionato in G major, Op. 92
Introduction and Allegro Op. 134

Peter Rösel (piano)

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Kurt Masur


----------



## Guest

I enjoyed listening to Boris Godunov yesterday more than I suspected.It was a very long time ago that I listened to it .
Today a different atmosphere.

*Bach*


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*- La clemenza di Tito, K621

Werner Krenn (Tito), Teresa Berganza (Sesto), Maria Casula (Vitellia), Lucia Popp (Servilia), Brigitte Fassbaender (Annio) & Tugomir Franc (Publio)

Wiener Staatsopernorchester & Wiener Staatsoperchor, István Kertész.


----------



## starthrower

The Turn Of The Screw
First complete recording 1955.


----------



## Merl

I make no apologies for playing Beethoven today as it's my birthday. Hence I cranked up the car stereo and blasted out Krivine's superb account of the 4th symphony (Kletzki is similarly superb in the 4th too) which is absolutely brilliant. A great set, btw.


----------



## Judith

Merl said:


> I make no apologies for playing Beethoven today as it's my birthday. Hence I cranked up the car stereo and blasted out Krivine's superb account of the 4th symphony (Kletzki is similarly superb in the 4th too) which is absolutely brilliant. A great set, btw.


Happy birthday. Enjoy


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Violin Concerto (Encore: Gigue from Bach's Violin Partita No. 3* (Hilary Hahn, Leonard Slatkin, Detroit Symphony Orchestra)






Outstanding performance! You could tell that the audience loved Hilary.


----------



## Vronsky

Igor Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps
Eugene Ormandy & The Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: Sonata No. 3 for Viola da Gamba and harpsichord; Sonata for Violin and Harpsichord BWV BWV 1019a; Three Sonatas for Flute and Basso continuo* Jaap Ter Linden, Henk Bouman, Reinhard Goebel, Robert Hill, Wilbert Hazelzet on Archiv








Disc 7 from this 8 disk set.

I'm rather enjoying this after returning from a six mile hike (on the Witton Weavers Way- crisp sunny day but rather icy in parts).


----------



## wkasimer

Les Troyens:


----------



## hombre777

Giacomo Puccini - La Boheme


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: Concertos for harpsichord and strings BWV 1052 & 1056; Concertos for 2 harpsichords and strings BWV 1060 & 1061* The English Concert directed by TREVOR Pinnock on Archiv


----------



## Flavius

Palestrina: Canticum canticorum, Fourth Book of Motets for Five Vices. Hilliard Ensemble/ Hilliard (Virgin)


----------



## Guest

File this under "Difficult Listening." Not really music in a traditional sense-closer to very violent sound pieces. Interesting all the same, and very well recorded. (I just discovered that I now have two copies, so PM me if you want to buy one!!)


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier Book 2 * Angela Hewitt on hyperion 







A well mannered and musical rendition. I'm listening to the first (of 2) discs tonight. I have an almost reverential reaction to both Books 1 and 2 of the Well Tempered clavier. Always hard to say which of the two books is the greatest. If pushed I'd go for Book 2.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Joan Sutherland "Prendi per me sei libero...Nel dolce incanto..."
From: L`Elisir d`Amore. OMG how wonderful the line, tone and flexibility.* :angel:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## Johnmusic

These little known overtures are delightful. ENJOY !!!!!

*Overture to Ermione by Gioachino Rossini 
Academy of St. Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner, conductor




*
*Overture to Torvaldo e Dorliska by Gioachino Rossini :lol:
Academy of St. Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner, conductor




*


----------



## Johnmusic

*Nikolai Myaskovsky : Two Pieces for String Orchestra Op. 46a (1945) 
Arranged by the composer from the third and second movements of his 19th Symphony (1939)
Andante serioso e pietoso - Moderato. 
Performed by the Moscow State Symphony Orchestra conducted by Veronika Dudarova (not the Moscow Radio Symphony as stated on the LP cover.)*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This sounds like humor  Hilarious!


----------



## cougarjuno

*Vivaldi: Glorias*; Dixit Dominus, Magnificat, and Beatus Vir -- St. John's College Choir; King's College Choir -- George Guest (London)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Guest

Formidable performances and very good sound, although the Rhapsody seems to have a slightly more distant perspective, and the stereo image favors the center and left channels.


----------



## Joe B

*Listening to Paul Mealor's "Stabat mater":*


----------



## Pugg

Petterson: Symphony 7

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Halfway to Seattle from Boston with my 9 month old sleeping next to me and listening to Alwyn's harp concerto on Google music for free. Ain't technology grand?


----------



## Pugg

​
The Pied Piper of the Opera

Opera paraphrases on the clarinet

_Martin Fröst_ (clarinet)

Singapore Symphony Orchestra, Lan Shui


----------



## Pugg

​
*Abos*: A Maltese Christmas

Christmas Music from Malta

Maïllys de Villoutreys (soprano), Zoë Brown (soprano), Myriam Arbouz (alto), George Pooley (tenor), Mauro Borgioni (bass), Charmian Bedford (soprano), Christiane Rittner (soprano), Dominique Bilitza (alto), Vladimir Tarasov (tenor), Jonathan Brown (bass)

Kölner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens


----------



## deprofundis

Ah dear folks llady & gentelen , but youseem to snob me or lost interrested in my post i feel sad , whit all modesty. But i still will informed you
of my latest purchsed and listen:
LASSUS: tenebrae responsoria, on some fancy enlish record label 
LEIFS: organ works (what a delight)
RONSARD ET LES NÉERLANDAIS: copilation of franco fleish french or dutch chanson genra, i did not knew all of them rad

So i hope im not soe trash that is disposable here, i like it here classical music id my favorite meal and im hungry and ''gourmand'' or gourmmet lol, love you guys please dont hate me


----------



## jim prideaux

early start with Sibelius.......

5th and 6th Symphonies performed by Berglund and the Helsinki P.O.

( the most enigmatic of Sibelius' symphonies, the 6th is performed with real precision here and it's mysteries begin to unfold !)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Sacheverell Coke* : Pianon concertos

Simon Callaghan (piano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Martyn Brabbins

Sacheverell Coke: Piano Concerto No. 3 in E flat major. Op. 30
Sacheverell Coke: Piano Concerto No. 4 in C sharp minor, Op. 38
Sacheverell Coke: Piano Concerto No. 5 in D minor, Op. 57


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​
*Christmas With Leontyne Price.*

Leontyne Price (soprano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

trad.: Angels We Have Heard On High
anon.: Angels We Have Heard on High
trad.: God Rest Ye Merry, Gentlemen
anon.: God rest ye merry, gentlemen
trad.: O Tannenbaum
anon.: O Tannenbaum
trad.: Sweet Li'l Jesus
Adam: O Holy Night
Bach, J S: Canonic Variations on the Christmas Hymn 'Vom Himmel hoch, da komm ich her', BWV769
Gounod: Ave Maria
Gruber, F: Silent Night
Hopkins, J H: We three Kings of Orient are
Mendelssohn: Hark! the herald angels sing
Mozart: Exsultate, jubilate, K165
Mozart: Exsultate, jubilate, K165 - Alleluia
Schubert: Ave Maria, D839
Willis, R S: It came upon the midnight clear (Carol)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Auber*: La Muette de Portici

Diego Torre, Oscar de la Torre, Angelina Ruzzafante, Wiard Witholt

Opernchor des Anhaltischen Theatres & Anhaltische Philharmonie, Anthony Hermus conducting .


----------



## Guest

*Die Gregorianischen Gesänge*

Weihnachtsfestkreis


----------



## Guest

*Franz Lehár*

This is clearly the best "Merry Widow",just my humble opinion of course


----------



## Pugg

​
_Russian Cello Sonatas
_
_Alexander Chaushian (cello) & Yevgeny Sudbin _(piano)

Borodin: Cello Sonata in B minor
Rachmaninov: Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 19
Rachmaninov: Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata in D minor, Op. 40


----------



## Merl

Haven't played this one for a while and I know why, now. Clementi's symphonies go absolute nowhere! Well recorded and played but ultimately it boils down to the music and that's just bland.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach & Handel * -Arias

Marilyn Horne (mezzo-soprano)

Henry Lewis


----------



## Eramire156

*Franz Schubert
Symphony no.9*









*NDR Symphony 
Gunter Wand *

Listening on my old iPod, all the houseguests are sleeping after a long night, so I thought I'd start the morning with Schubert, and playing now...

*Johannes Brahms 
Symphony no.1*
*Gunter Wand
NDR Symphony *


----------



## Guest

*La Polyphonie Flamande - The Flemish Polyphony*

CD1
1. Invitatorium Deum verum
2. Gloria
3. Una panthera in compagnia di Marte (Madrigal)
4. Jesus ad templum (für 2 Stimmen)
5. Omnes mauritium (für 2 Stimmen)
6. Credo (für 4 Stimmen)
7. Ave virtus
8. Ave Virgo
9. O pulcherina mulierum
10. Kyrie
11. Gloria
12. Liber generationis
13. Credo
14. Sanctus
15. Agnus Dei
16. Salve flos Tuscae gentis (Motette)
17. Flos florum









http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2012/June12/Flemish_polyphony_RIC102.htm

This box is a promo
https://www.outhere-music.com/en/al...200-pages-8-cd-s-in-a-magnificent-box-ric-102


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chausson*: Concert for Piano, Violin & String Quartet & *Ravel*: Piano Trio

Joshua Bell (violin), Jean-Yves Thibaudet (piano), Steven Isserlis (cello)

Takács Quartet


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---
Mozart: Symphony No.28 in C Major, KV 200

Sir Charles Mackerras conducting the Prague Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

Traverso said:


> This box is a promo
> https://www.outhere-music.com/en/al...200-pages-8-cd-s-in-a-magnificent-box-ric-102


Is that promotion 36 euros, or $43? Santa is just wanting clarification.


----------



## ludwigii

LUDWIG VAN BEETHOVEN
*Piano Concertos No. 3 & 4
*
Andras Schiff
Staatskapelle Dresden
Bernard Haitink









Continuing with Schiff's integral, I'm appreciating its brilliance and precision, perhaps lacking a bit of lyricism.
Imperious entry of the piano in the Third concert, I had never listened to those scales so peremptory


----------



## pmsummer

ESTAMPIE
_A New Interpretation of the Oldest Preserved Instrumental Music of the Occident_
*Estampies Royales*, Manuscrit du Roi, Frankreich, ca. 1290-1310
Ensemble Nu:n

_Edition Raumklang_


----------



## Haydn man

Perahia is a great favourite in our house 
Precise and clean playing with a lightness despite playing a modern piano


----------



## Pugg

​
*Paganini*: Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major, Op. 6/* Sarasate*: Carmen Fantasy, Op. 25 / Zigeunerweisen

_Itzhak Perlman_ (violin)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Lawrence Foster.


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> Is that promotion 36 euros, or $43? Santa is just wanting clarification.


36 EUROS :tiphat:

http://www.talkclassical.com/35917-sacred-music-what-have-111.html#post1356297


----------



## Guest

*Die Familie Bach vor Johann Sebastian*


----------



## Joe B




----------



## pmsummer

MISSA MEDIA VITA IN MORTE SUMUS
*Nicolas Gombert*
The Hilliard Ensemble

_ECM New Series_


----------



## pmsummer

Traverso said:


> 36 EUROS :tiphat:
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/35917-sacred-music-what-have-111.html#post1356297


Free shipping worldwide.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart:* Complete Masonic Music.
Peter Maag conducting.


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Chausson*: Concert for Piano, Violin & String Quartet & *Ravel*: Piano Trio
> 
> Joshua Bell (violin), Jean-Yves Thibaudet (piano), Steven Isserlis (cello)
> 
> Takács Quartet


You've beaten me to it. I haven't got this recording. Now I want it lol!!


----------



## bejart

Anton Reicha (1770-1836): Piano Trio in C Major, Op.101, No.3

Kubelik Trio: Shizuka Ishikawa, violin -- Karel Fiala, celoo -- Kvita Bilynska, piano


----------



## Judith

Well had a Brahms day today after spending time on Twitter last night discussing the Double Concerto.

So that was the first one I listened to performed by both "loves of my life" lol, Joshua Bell and Steven Isserlis with ASMF

Brahms 1st and 3rd symphonies 
Riccardo Muti
Philadelphia Orchestra

Love the dramatic beginning of 1st movement in symphony no 1. Has similarities to the beginning of Double Concerto!

from the Philips Box Set of his symphonies and two overtures

Had to laugh. Straight afterwards put radio on and 1st movement of 4th symphony was playing!


----------



## senza sordino

Part three of Prokofiev and Shostakovich, and a few other composers who get swept up in this week long listening project

Prokofiev Cinderella and Glazunov The Seasons









Shostakovich Passacaglia from Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk, Symphony no 10. Fantastic 









Prokofiev Violin sonatas 1&2, Five melodies. Lovely stuff









Shostakovich Symphonies 9, 5 and 8. Suite from Hamlet









Shostakovich String Quartets 9, 10, 11, 12 and Weinberg string quartet no 6


----------



## Guest

*Bruckner 8*


----------



## deprofundis

*I purchased Hopkinson Smith rendition of english master of lute it's on naive, soundz pretty well played.
And i purchsed the cd of Bauldeweyn masses, i had it in download format, but did not wont to deceived the bishop who sell me record he got thatone for me, and a cd always better than a download you get a booklet ??
*
So thanks for reading me friends follower gentle stranger, benevolant soul, all arund good folks of talk classical :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*De La Rue, Missa De Sancta Cruce*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Haydn man said:


> Perahia is a great favourite in our house
> Precise and clean playing with a lightness despite playing a modern piano


He is in mine also. When he's playing, I can even stand listening to Lizst. (Not knocking Lizst - I like his vocal music - but I just can't get into a lot of his piano music.)


----------



## Manxfeeder

pmsummer said:


> Free shipping worldwide.


Holy smokes! I need to start looking for loose change under my sofa.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.13 in D Major

Dennis Russell Davies leading the Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

Witold Lutosławski's works part one this morning.

_Symphonic Variations_ for orchestra (1936-38):
Symphony no.1 for orchestra (1941-47):
_Little Suite_ for chamber orchestra (1950):
_Silesian Triptych_ for soprano and orchestra [Texts:] (1951):
_Funeral Music (Muzyka żałobna)_ for strings (1954-58):
_Jeux vénitiens (Venetian Games)_ for chamber orchestra (1960-61):
Symphony no.2 (1965-67):
_Livre pour orchestre_ (1968):
Cello Concerto (1969-70):

No images available as I'm currently unable to use the Insert Image box since running a Microsoft update yesterday. All recordings are by Antoni Wit with the Polish National Radio Symphony orchestra on Naxos.


----------



## Haydn man

From the Decca Analogue Years box set
Good recording, outstanding playing


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Nielsen, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Flavius

De Rore: Missa Doulce mémoire...motet 'Illuxit nunc sacra dies' in celebration of the Nativity; Missa a note negre. Brabant Ensemble/ Rice (hyperion)


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: The Well Tempered Clavier Book 2* Angela Hewitt on hyperion.








Tonight I'm starting my listening with the second disc from this set. I've been listening to the Bach Preludes and Fugues for 50 years. I remember my dad giving me the Glen Gould recordings for Christmas about 50 years ago - a recording which I think he initially had misgivings about but later warmed to. This present recording is far 'safer'!


----------



## Eramire156

*Anton Bruckner
Symphony no. 5*









*Takashi Asahina
Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## Rambler

*CPE Bach: Wurttemberg Sonatas * Miklos Spanyi, clavichord on BIS








Well I've been spending a lot of time in recent weeks listening to Johann Sebastian. So for a slight change I'm now listening to C.P.E. Bach's Wurttemberg Sonatas (nos 4, 5 & 6).

This is one of my very rare recordings performed on a clavichord. My reaction to the clavichord , as to much of CPE Bach's music -- interesting but not sure I love it. This is music in a transitory period, and perhaps fated to be never that popular amongst classical fans.

Love may not be in the air but I'll happily investigate more of CPE Bach's music. In fact over the next few weeks I'll listen to more from my rather limited CPE Bach discography - and try some of his brothers music as well!


----------



## Guest

*Guillaume Dufay*

CD 2
MIssa Sancti Jacobi
Cappella Pratentis

5 Chansons
Contensis Paradisi


----------



## Hobbit

Currently listening to 'Aida' by G.Verdi on BBC radio3.


----------



## Guest

Just...no...


----------



## Haydn man

No.23 my favourite and so I only listen to it about once per year to keep it fresh
Just sublime


----------



## Guest

A wonderful recording. I like the way the cover juxtaposes Carter's early and late style of piano writing. Great sound.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahler Symphony # 7 in E Minor: Claudio Abbado, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra:


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: Secular Cantatas Vol II* Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie, with Dorothea Roschmann (soprano) on Dorian








Back to JS here with two delightful secular cantatas.


----------



## Atrahasis




----------



## deprofundis

Dear Traverso i drool for this like a pavlov dog , good pick


----------



## jim prideaux

Alfven-Symphony no.4 performed by Jarvi and the Stockholm P.O.


----------



## senza sordino

Part Four of my Shostakovich and Prokofiev week.

Prokofiev piano concerti 1&3, Bartok Piano Conerto no 3. The third piano concerto of Prokofiev is probably my favourite of any piano concerto. So impressive, it sends shivers down my spine.









Shostakovich symphony no 11









Shostakovich symphony no 13









Prokofiev Romeo and Juliet, probably a desert island disk for me









Shostakovich String Quartets 13, 14 and 15 and Schnittke SQ no 3. His last at no 15 is an impressive work, dark and interesting 









I've listened to all of Shostakovich's string quartets this week and I've got two symphonies left, stay tuned.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Allan Pettersson Symphony # 7: Gerd Albrecht, Philarmonisches Staatsorchester Hamburg:


----------



## Scopitone

Mendelssohn Violin Concerto E Minor OP.64
Hilary Hahn

There are sublime moments in this video, where the music is almost too painfully beautiful to hear.


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Earlier today, Mahler 5. Karajan BPO. DG/MHS.
Now, Scriabin - Symphony #2. Riccardo Muti and the Philadelphia Orchestra. EMI.

Additionally, soprano Sumi Jo,"Prayers". Erato. Songs and arias by Ravel, Strauss, Mozart, Rossini, Faure, Schubert, Gounod, Donizetti, Lerner, Bernstein and more. A wonderful recording. James Conlon leads the Gurzenich-Orchester, Koln.


----------



## archimago

At the moment, Rautavaara's Before the Icons and Tapestry of Life. The former is quite well done.


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): String Quartet in E Major, Op.6, No.2, Weinmann E1

Kubin Quartet: Ludek Cap and Jan Niederle, violins -- Pavel Vitek, viola -- Jiri Zednicek, cello


----------



## MusicSybarite

Schubert: _Die schöne Müllerin_










It's the first time I listen to this song cycle. I'm not very fond of vocal music, but it was pretty nice.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms* -Piano Concerto No. 2


----------



## Pugg

​*Renate Tebaldi*: Christmas festival.


----------



## Pugg

​
Schubert; Impromptus.

One of the best LP/CD Perahia ever recorded.


----------



## Pugg

​Mozart: Requiem in D minor, K626

Edith Mathis, Hans Haselböck, Julia Hamari, Norbert Balatsch & Wieslaw Ochman

Konzertvereinigung, Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Karl Böhm


----------



## Pugg

​
Field - Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 3

John O'Conor (piano)

Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## Pugg

​Mercadante- Virginia

Susan Patterson (Virginia), Paul Charles Clarke (Appio), Stefano Antonucci (Virginio), Charles Castronovo (Icilio), Andrew Foster-Williams (Marco), Katherine Manley (Tullia), Mark Le Brocq (Valerio)

Geoffrey Mitchell Choir & London Philharmonic Orchestra, Maurizio Benini conducting.


----------



## Judith

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Mahler Symphony # 7 in E Minor: Claudio Abbado, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra:


Have really got to like this symphony. When listening to this one after the sixth, I have found similarities in the two.


----------



## Donna Elvira

Probably the only day in a year's span that I'd listen to his music(His Birthday today) and probably the only piece I enjoy by him.
It is, however a good piece and a favorite musical form for me.

Webern	Passacaglia	Karajan	BPO


----------



## eljr

The Sixteen / Harry Christophers
Song of the Nativity

Release Date October 14, 2016
Duration01:13:42
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateDecember 7, 2015 - December 9, 2015
Recording Location
Church of St Alban the Martyr, Holborn, London


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> *Listening to Paul Mealor's "Stabat mater":*


not sure how anyone listens to this Stabat Mater and does not love it.


----------



## eljr

Traverso said:


> *La Polyphonie Flamande - The Flemish Polyphony*
> 
> CD1
> 1. Invitatorium Deum verum
> 2. Gloria
> 3. Una panthera in compagnia di Marte (Madrigal)
> 4. Jesus ad templum (für 2 Stimmen)
> 5. Omnes mauritium (für 2 Stimmen)
> 6. Credo (für 4 Stimmen)
> 7. Ave virtus
> 8. Ave Virgo
> 9. O pulcherina mulierum
> 10. Kyrie
> 11. Gloria
> 12. Liber generationis
> 13. Credo
> 14. Sanctus
> 15. Agnus Dei
> 16. Salve flos Tuscae gentis (Motette)
> 17. Flos florum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2012/June12/Flemish_polyphony_RIC102.htm
> 
> This box is a promo
> https://www.outhere-music.com/en/al...200-pages-8-cd-s-in-a-magnificent-box-ric-102


just added to my cart


----------



## elgar's ghost

Witold Lutosławski's works part two today.

_Preludes and Fugue for 13 solo strings_ (1970-72):
_Les espaces du sommeil (Spaces of Sleep)_ for baritone and orchestra [Text: Robert Desnos] (1975):
_Mi-parti_ for orchestra (1975-76):
_Novelette_ for orchestra (1978-79):
_Mini Overture_ for brass quintet (1982):
Symphony No. 3 (1981-83):

All recordings are by Antoni Wit with the Polish National Radio Symphony orchestra on Naxos.


----------



## Guest

*Dufay*
CD 3
Fête-Dieu à Tongres 1444 (Messe Se la Face de Dufay, messe de Brassart

Diabolus in Musica
Capilla Flamenca Psallentes grégorien


----------



## Pugg

Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 in D Minor

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## eljr




----------



## Pugg

​
Previn: Diversions & Songs

Renée Fleming ( soprano) Barbara Bonney (soprano), Moray Welsh (cello),

André Previn (piano), Renée Siebert (alto flute)

Wiener Philharmoniker, London Symphony Orchestra.

Previn: Diversions
Previn: Sallie Chisum remembers Billy the Kid
Previn: The Giraffes go to Hamburg
Previn: Three Dickinson Songs
Previn: Vocalise


----------



## Guest

* Binchois - Ockeghem *

4 Motets de Binchois par Discantus
5 Chansons de Binchois par Continens Paradisi

Mort tu as navré par Vox Luminis, 
5 Chansons d'Ockeghem par Romanesque)


----------



## Pugg

​Canteloube- Songs of the Auvergne.
Disc one.

Kiri te Kanawa (soprano)

English Chamber Orchestra, Jeffrey Tate


----------



## Haydn man

Working my way through this set 
Not very familiar with these pieces and so will enjoy making their acquaintance


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Franck, Prelude, Choral and Fugue*


----------



## Pugg

​
Grieg: String Quartets

Auryn Quartett


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: "Chromatic" Fantasia and Fugue in D Minor, BWV903

Evigeni Koroliov, piano


----------



## Ariasexta

Arie Musicali 1630, Girolamo Frescobaldi

Concerto Italiano, Rinaldo Alessandrini directs. Opus 111

Smooth, intensive secular airs by Frescobaldi in Caccini`s tradition, it is sad that he left much fewer vocal works than instrumental works, his vocal works show that he has enormous gift for vocal composition.If you compared these works to that of English songs of the same period, they will make an interesting comparison.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Guest

*Handel*

Watermusic


----------



## Pugg

​
_The Age of Bel Canto_

_Dame Joan Sutherland, Marilyn Horne, Richard Conrad_
Orchestra: London Symphony Orchestra, New Symphony Orchestra of London
Conductor: Richard Bonynge.


----------



## bejart

Pasquale Ricci (1732-1817): Sinfonia in B Flat, Op.2, No.4

Vanni Moretto leading Atalanta Fugiens


----------



## Eramire156

*Robert Fuchs
Symphonie no.1*









*Mährische Philharmonie
Manfred Müssauer*


----------



## chill782002

Beethoven - Piano Concerto No 1

Sviatoslav Richter

Charles Munch / Boston Symphony Orchestra

Recorded 1960


----------



## bejart

Back to Bach ---
Glenn Gould on DVD: The Goldberg Variations, BWV 988


----------



## senza sordino

Fifth and final part of my listening project of Shostakovich and Prokofiev

Prokofiev Cello Concerto and Shostakovich Cello Concerto no 1, and filler March from music for children by DSCH 









Shostakovich Symphony no 7, not my favourite, I find the snare drum section in the first movement tedious but the rest of the symphony I like, especially the third movement 









Prokofiev String Quartets nos 1&2, Overture on Hebrew themes, Quintet for oboe, Clarinet, violin, Viola and bass. I think the String Quartets are wonderful 









Shostakovich symphony no 14









Shostakovich piano concerti nos 1&2, and piano quintet. Terrific 









In eight days I listened to all of the symphonies, five of his concerti and all of his string quartets of Shostakovich. And many pieces of Prokofiev, but not his symphonies. And a few other composers were in the mix too as they were on the cd. I like to listen to an entire album, not just parts.


----------



## Judith

senza sordino said:


> Fifth and final part of my listening project of Shostakovich and Prokofiev
> 
> Prokofiev Cello Concerto and Shostakovich Cello Concerto no 1, and filler March from music for children by DSCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shostakovich Symphony no 7, not my favourite, I find the snare drum section in the first movement tedious but the rest of the symphony I like, especially the third movement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prokofiev String Quartets nos 1&2, Overture on Hebrew themes, Quintet for oboe, Clarinet, violin, Viola and bass. I think the String Quartets are wonderful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shostakovich symphony no 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shostakovich piano concerti nos 1&2, and piano quintet. Terrific
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In eight days I listened to all of the symphonies, five of his concerti and all of his string quartets of Shostakovich. And many pieces of Prokofiev, but not his symphonies. And a few other composers were in the mix too as they were on the cd. I like to listen to an entire album, not just parts.


Love the Cello Concerto album!


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: Musical Offering & Cannons* Gottfried Von Der Goltz; Karl Kaiser; Ekkehard Weber; Michael Behringer on hanssler








Very satisfying. Variety is added by using a fortepiano in some of the pieces.

The canons are strangely alluring.


----------



## Flavius

Lassus: Il Canzioniere di Messer Francesco Petrarca. Huelgas Ensemble/ Van Nevel (hm)

This is the third time I've listened to this recently acquired Lassus recording. It gains in depth.


----------



## Rambler

*W.F. Bach: Keyboard Works - Sonatas and Suite* Julia Brown on Naxos








My only disc of WF Bach. The cover gives a portrait of the composer - who looks quite a genial fellow in comparison to the portraits of his father.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Rambler

*CPE Bach: Magnificat; Motet 'Heilig ist Gott'* Rias Kammerchor; Akademie Fur Alte Musik Berlin directed by Hans Christoph Rademann on harmonia mundi







The Magnificat sounds very much in his father's vein - but to my ear is not as distinguished as his father's Magnificat.


----------



## Johnmusic

*JOHN FIELD: Piano Concerto in A flat major no. 2 H31- Paolo Restani, piano *


----------



## ludwigii

L. Van beethoven

*Piano Concerto No.5 Op.73 "Emperor"
**Piano Sonata " Op.57 "Appassionata"
*
Andras Schiff
Staatskapelle Dresden
Bernard Haitink









This cd is a gem, I'm delighted.
Of the three cds, the better. I prefer it to both Backhaus and Fischer.


----------



## Flavius

Charpentier: Pastorale de Noel (H.483, H.483a, H.483b). Ensemble Correspondances/ Daucé (hm)


----------



## Guest

A classic LP. I wish I could find volume 2 for a decent price, but all I can find are between $59 to $89!


----------



## MattB

Ivresses - Le Sacre de Khayyam

Alireza Ghorbani
Dorsaf Hamdani
Ali Ghamsary


----------



## bejart

Luigi Boccherini (1743-1805)P: String Quintet in A Major, Op.25, No.3, G.297

La Magnifica Comunita: Enrico Casazza and Isabelle Longo, violins -- Mario Papaldin, viola -- Luigi Puxeddu and Leonardo Sapere, cellos


----------



## Pugg

​
Schubert: Piano works .
C. Eschenbach, J. Frantz

Disc 1


----------



## Pugg

​Mendelssohn: symphony no 2
L.S.O Claudio Abbado


----------



## Pugg

​
Bach - The Art of Fugue, BWV1080

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Pugg

​
Telemann: Advent Cantatas

Gudrun Sidonie Otto, Ingolf Seidel, Christine Schwark, Michael Freimuth, Wolfgang Brunner

Kölner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens


----------



## Guest

*Ockeghem*

5 chansons par Romanesque
Missa Mi-mi par Capella Pratensis,
Kyrie du Requiem par Organum)


----------



## Pugg

​
Verdi - Falstaff

Giuseppe Taddei (Falstaff), Ronaldo Panerai (Ford), Francisco Araiza (Fenton), Piero De Palma (Dr Caius), Heinz Zednik (Bardolfo), Federico Davià (Pistola), Raina Kabaivanska (Alice Ford), Janet Perry (Nannetta), Trudeliese Schmidt (Meg Page), Christa Ludwig (Mistress Quickly)

Wiener Philharmoniker & Wiener Staatsopernchor, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Pugg

​
Liszt: Piano Concertos

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow

Liszt: Malédiction, S121 Op. 452
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, S124
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 in A major, S125


----------



## Pugg

​Beethoven: Egmont, Wellington's Victory & Military Marches

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Berlin Philharmonic Wind Ensemble, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Pugg

​
Beethoven: Spring & Kreutzer Sonatas
with Perlman


----------



## Pugg

​
Romantic Bassoon Rarities/ Klaus Thunemann (bassoon)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner

Berwald: Concert Piece in F major, Op. 2
Crusell: Concertino in B flat major for bassoon and orchestra
David, Ferdinand: Bassoon Concertino in B flat major, Op. 12
Elgar: Romance, Op. 62
Kalliwoda: Variations and Rondo in B flat major, Op. 57
Kreutzer, K: Variations in B flat


----------



## Scopitone

Kempe Icon
Starting my work day with this stream. It's a big set (13 hrs). I am just going to let it play for awhile, until I feel like changing. It begins with Beethoven 1,3,5,6 symphonies.


----------



## pmsummer

THE AGE OF CATHEDRALS
*Music from the Magnus Liber Organ*
Theatre of Voices
Paul Hillier - director
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Vasks

_On the record player today:_

*Weber - Overture to "Euryanthe" (Karajan/DGG)
Schumann - Symphony #4 (Bernstein/Columbia)*


----------



## Guest

*Gabrieli*


----------



## Pugg

​
The Joy of Christmas.

Mormon Tabernacle Choir/ New York Philharmonic/ Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Jacred

Haydn Symphony No. 49 - La Passione


----------



## Judith

Today's listening has been 

Tchaikovsky Symphonies 1 & 2,
RLPO 
Vasily Petrenko

Brahms Trio for Piano Clarinet and Cello in A Minor 
Steven Isserlis
Stephen Hough
Michael Collins

Bruckner Symphony No 9
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Riccardo Chailly

The two Tchaikovsky symphonies aren't as familiar to me as the 4th 5th & 6th and the Bruckner is challenging but last movement tremendous


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 in D Minor
> 
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


Thank you Pugg. Just ordered this CD as love Muti and trying to get to know this symphony.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Judith said:


> Today's listening has been
> 
> The two Tchaikovsky symphonies aren't as familiar to me as the 4th 5th & 6th and the Bruckner is challenging but last movement tremendous


I get the impression that you are extending your listening repertoire, Judith. I do hope you are enjoying your 'journey' and that participating on TC is helping you to explore new music.

Current listening:
*
Prokofiev*
Piano Sonata no 9
4 Etudes
Toccata
Sarcasms
~~~~
Visions fugitives
Tales of an Old Grandmother
Romeoand Juliet: 10 pieces for piano
*Matti Raekallio* [Ondine, compilation 2010]

These are the last two discs from a 4 disc set also containing piano sonatas 1-8. The music is splendid - how have I managed not to discover anything but the 6th sonata up until now? I must admit I've been a bit resistant to exploring much Russian music - Shostakovich excepted - until recently. Matti Raekallio is a fine advocate for Prokofiev, and Ondine's recordings from 1988-99 are very good, if a little reverberant.


----------



## Guest

*Froberger*


----------



## Judith

TurnaboutVox said:


> I get the impression that you are extending your listening repertoire, Judith. I do hope you are enjoying your 'journey' and that participating on TC is helping you to explore new music.
> 
> Current listening:
> *
> Prokofiev*
> Piano Sonata no 9
> 4 Etudes
> Toccata
> Sarcasms
> ~~~~
> Visions fugitives
> Tales of an Old Grandmother
> Romeoand Juliet: 10 pieces for piano
> *Matti Raekallio* [Ondine, compilation 2010]
> 
> These are the last two discs from a 4 disc set also containing piano sonatas 1-8. The music is splendid - how have I managed not to discover anything but the 6th sonata up until now? I must admit I've been a bit resistant to exploring much Russian music - Shostakovich excepted - until recently. Matti Raekallio is a fine advocate for Prokofiev, and Ondine's recordings from 1988-99 are very good, if a little reverberant.


You are right. Trying not to limit myself with pieces that I know and yes do look at what everyone else is listening to on TC for ideas


----------



## jim prideaux

Martinu-1st and 5th Symphonies performed by Thomson and RSNO.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Shostakovich Symphony no. 8. Hey...no. 10 just started. V. Petrenko conducting here.


----------



## Flavius

Monteverdi: Arie e Lamenti; Madrigali Guerrieri et Amorosi. Figueras, et al.; La Capella Reial de Catalunya/ Savall (Alia Vox)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Pugg said:


> Mendelssohn: symphony no 2
> L.S.O Claudio Abbado


I'm surprised that you chose Abbado over your usual preference. Just changing things up?


----------



## Johnmusic

*Giuseppe Verdi = GIOVANNA D'ARCO = Tebaldi, Bergonzi - Rai Milano, 26.05.1951 
Giovanna: Renata Tebaldi - Carlo VII: Carlo Bergonzi - Giacomo: Rolando Panerai,
Delil: Giulio Scarinci - Talbot: Antonio Massaria*  

*Coro e Orchestra della Rai di Milano - Direttore Alfredo Simonetto
Registrazione del 26.05.1951*


----------



## staxomega

Scriabin - Prometheus. From the Richter Melodiya 100th Anniversary box set. Svetlanov/USSR State Symphony, 1972 live recording.


----------



## pmsummer

ZEICHEN IM HIMMEL
*Philipp Heinrich Erlebach*
Stylus Phantasticus
Victor Torres - vocal
Friederike Heumann - conception, project coordination, viole de gambe
_
Alpha_


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Britten - Spring Symphony, Hymn to St. Cecilia, Five Flower Songs. The Philharmonia Orchestra and Monteverdi Choir, conducted by John Eliot Gardiner. DG.
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #3 on u-tube. Martha Argerich, piano. Martha is marvelous in this performance. Jeez, what a workout this concerto is! I think it was Andrew Davis conducting but I could be wrong.


----------



## Malx

String Quartets this evening:

Holmboe, Quartets 5 & 6 - Kontra Quartet.









Langgaard, String Quartets 2, 3 & 6 - Nightingale String Quartet.









Langgaards quartets are new to me and I must confess to enjoying them greatly - there is great variety in the invention of those I have heard so far, really looking for to those I have yet to hear.


----------



## Eramire156

*Jean Sibelius
Kullervo Op. 7*









*Paavo Berglund
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra *

This set has sat unlistened to, for far to long


----------



## MusicSybarite

Malx said:


> String Quartets this evening:
> 
> Holmboe, Quartets 5 & 6 - Kontra Quartet.
> 
> View attachment 99732
> 
> 
> Langgaard, String Quartets 2, 3 & 6 - Nightingale String Quartet.
> 
> View attachment 99733
> 
> 
> Langgaards quartets are new to me and I must confess to enjoying them greatly - there is great variety in the invention of those I have heard so far, really looking for to those I have yet to hear.


Those Langgaard's quartets don't disappoint. Plenty of lovely post-romantic ideas there is on them. The No. 3 is the wildest, somewhat 'rebellious', perhaps my favorite. BTW, today I'm gonna start with the Holmboe's quartets, which I don't know yet.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Joachim: Violin concertos 1 & 2










It seems there is not much love for these concertos. They are very good in my opinion.


----------



## Malx

MusicSybarite:

The Holmboe Quartets are somewhat different to Langgaards - generally darker and at times denser.
But given your preference for the Langgaard third quartet i'm sure they'll be of interest to you.

Now listening to disc one of this wonderful twofer;









If anyone doesn't know this set and is fond of Chopin I'd happily recommend it.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Malx said:


> MusicSybarite:
> 
> *The Holmboe Quartets are somewhat different to Langgaards - generally darker and at times denser.
> But given your preference for the Langgaard third quartet i'm sure they'll be of interest to you.*
> 
> Now listening to disc one of this wonderful twofer;
> 
> View attachment 99736
> 
> 
> If anyone doesn't know this set and is fond of Chopin I'd happily recommend it.


Certainly, Langgaard and Holmboe are almost opposite poles. Holmboe is much more experimental and advanced, Langgaard is more traditional (in some aspects) and more post-romantic. I hope I like those ones by Holmboe


----------



## bharbeke

*John Field: Piano Concerto No. 4* (Benjamin Frith, David Haslam, Royal Northern Sinfonia)

This is a very fine piano concerto and worthy of more recognition. There are definite solo piano passages, but there is a lot of regular orchestra playing in it, too.


----------



## cougarjuno

Webern Orchestral Pieces: Passacaglia; 5 Movements for String Orchestra; 6 pieces for Orchestra; Symphony:
Karajan and Berlin Phil (DG)


----------



## cougarjuno

Michael Torke: Overnight Mail; Telephone Book; July; Flint; Change of Address -- Orkest de Volharding; Apollo Saxophone Quartet; Present Music (London/Argo)


----------



## Malx

If I've made this statement before forgive my repetition but this is for me a desert island disc - the joy, exuberance and authentic playing from the the Czech PO under their much loved music director Vaclav Talich makes for an irresistible combination.
Don't let the 1950 sound be an issue as this is one of those discs when the music making simply transcends the medium.

Bliss!


----------



## Johnmusic

HOW Beautiful !!!!!

Edvard Grieg - String Quartet No. 2 in F Major [With score] 
Composer: Edvard Hagerup Grieg (15 June 1843 -- 4 September 1907)
Performers: Raphael Quartet [Ronald Hoogeveen (violin), Ramy Koch (violin), Zoltan Benyacz (viola), Henk Lambooij (cello)]

*String Quartet No. 2 in F Major, EG 117, written in 1890(1)- [Fragment]

00:00 - I. Sostenuto - Allegro vivace e grazioso
09:26 - II. Allegro scherzando**
*Third and fourth movements are incomplete -only sketches left-, but there is a complete version with all movements by Julius Röntgen, Grieg's friend. For Röntgen's version, see below the description.


----------



## Johnmusic

*William Alwyn: Lyra Angelica, Concerto for Harp & Strings [Thierry Fischer-BBC Symphony Orchestra-Sioned Williams, harp].*


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Johnmusic

*F. Liszt Totentanz S 126 A. B. Michelangeli :angel: G. Gavazzeni. Orch. Sinf. Rai Vaticano 28/4/1962 *





*More Lisztening*

*Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli :angel: plays Liszt Concerto No. 1 in E flat ( Stupendous )_
Orchestre de la Suisse Romande -- Ernest Ansermet -- rec. 1939*


----------



## Tero

Not just another Vivaldi CD. even if you have 100, still worth getting


----------



## Johnmusic

*Another magician of the piano IMO. BTW the music ain't too bad either.
Wilhelm Backhaus  plays Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat Op. 19*

I. Allegro con brio 00:00
II. Adagio 13:29
III. Rondò: Molto allegro 21:13

*Wiener Philarmoniker Hans Schmidt - Isserstedt




*


----------



## Johnmusic

*Great Piano Concertos - Gina Bachauer  plays Saint-Saëns Concerto No. 2 in G minor Op. 22 *


----------



## Pugg

​
Alessandro Rolla: Concertos

I Musici

Rolla: Concertino in E flat BI 328
Rolla: Divertimento in F major for viola and strings
Rolla: Rondo in G major
Rolla: Sonata in E flat major for viola and piano, Op. 3, No. 1


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---
Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): Partita in E Flat

Amphion Wind Octet


----------



## Johnmusic

*He played more Chopin than he recorded SAD*

Chopin - Etude Op.10 No.3 In E Major - Wilhelm Backhaus





Wilhelm BACKHAUS -Chopin Etude no.1 0p.10 (1928)


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm surprised that you chose Abbado over your usual preference. Just changing things up?


Sometimes one has to, otherwise it's gather dust and things like that


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> You are right. Trying not to limit myself with pieces that I know and yes do look at what everyone else is listening to on TC for ideas


The Saturday symphony tradition thread is a good one to follow Judith.


----------



## Pugg

Spohr: Symphonies 1 & 6 & Concert Overture in C minor, Op. 12

NDR Radiophilharmonie, Howard Griffiths


----------



## Pugg

Like bejart some Pleyel too.









​
Pleyel: Prussian Quartets Nos. 7-9

Pleyel Quartet Köln


----------



## Pugg

​
*Händel*: Ode for St Cecilia's Day (Song for St Cecilia's Day) for soloists, chorus & orchestra, HWV 76

Adele Addison/John McCollum/ Rutgers University Chorus

Leonard Bernstein Conductor,


----------



## Pugg

​
Weber: Clarinet Concertos Nos. 1 & 2; Clarinet Concertino

Andrew Marriner (clarinet)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## Pugg

Verdi: Un ballo in maschera

Plácido Domingo (Gustavo III), Leo Nucci (Ankastrom), Josephine Barstow (Amelia), Florence Quivar (Ulrica), Sumi Jo (Oscar), Jean-Luc Chaignaud (Cristiano), Kurt Rydl (Ribbing), Goran Simic (Dehorn), Wolfgang Witte (Minister for Justice), Adolf Tomaschek (Ankastrom's servant)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Konzertvereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## MattB

Lo Sposalizio "The Wedding of Venice to the Sea"

The King's Consort











Music for strings in the Republic of Venice 1615-1630

Sonatori de la Gioiosa Marca


----------



## Guest

*Henry Purcell & Blow*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Witold Lutosławski's works part three today.

_Three Postludes_ for orchestra (1958-63):
_Paroles tissées (Woven Words)_ for tenor and chamber orchestra [Texts: Jean-François Chabrun] (1965):
_Variations on a Theme by Paganini_ for two pianos - arr. for piano and orchestra (orig. 1941 - arr. 1979):
_Chain II_ - dialogue for violin and orchestra (1984-85):
_Chain III_ for orchestra (1985):
_Partita_ for violin and piano - version for violin and orchestra (orig. 1984 - arr. 1988):
Piano Concerto (1987-88):
_Fanfare for Louisville_ for wind instruments and percussion (1986):
_Fanfare for CUBE_ for brass quintet (1987):
_Fanfare for the University of Lancaster_ (1989):
_Prelude for G.S.M.D._ (1989):
_Chantefleurs et Chantefables_ - song cycle for soprano and orchestra [Texts: Robert Desnos] (1989-90):

All recordings are by Antoni Wit with the Polish National Radio Symphony orchestra on Naxos.

This will be my final post on this thread until I can rectify the mysterious image-posting problem which has reared its head over the last week or so.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Mozart / Wilhelm Backhaus, August 2, 1960 (Live):
Piano Concerto No. 27 in B-flat major, K. 595 *


----------



## Pugg

​
Renée Fleming; Arias

Renée Fleming (soprano)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras

Bellini: Casta Diva (from Norma)
Bizet: Je dis que rien ne m'épouvante (from Carmen)
Catalani: Ebben? Ne andrò lontana (from La Wally)
Cilea: Io son l'umile ancella (from Adriana Lecouvreur)
Gounod: Ah! Je veux vivre dans ce rêve (from Roméo et Juliette)
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
Leoncavallo: Stridono lassù (from I Pagliacci)
Massenet: Adieu, notre petite table (from Manon)
Massenet: Je suis encore tout étourdie (from Manon)
Puccini: Gianni Schicchi
Puccini: O mio babbino caro (from Gianni Schicchi)
Puccini: Quando me'n vo (from La Bohème)
Puccini: Signore, ascolta! (from Turandot)
Puccini: Un bel di vedremo (from Madama Butterfly)


----------



## Pugg

Gershwin: Piano Concerto et al.

Peter Jablonski (piano)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy

Barber: Ballade Op. 46
Copland: El Salón México
Copland: Piano Blues No. 3 (for William Kapell)
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F major
Gershwin: Preludes (3)


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> ​
> Weber: Clarinet Concertos Nos. 1 & 2; Clarinet Concertino
> 
> Andrew Marriner (clarinet)
> 
> Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


Wonderful duo with wonderful orchestra


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> The Saturday symphony tradition thread is a good one to follow Judith.


Will do. Thank you Pugg


----------



## Pugg

​
Suppe & Auber: Overtures

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray.

Auber: Fra Diavolo
Auber: Fra Diavolo Overture
Auber: Le Cheval de bronze: Overture
Auber: Masaniello Overture
Suppe: Boccaccio
Suppe: Boccaccio Overture
Suppe: Dichter und Bauer Overture
Suppe: Die schöne Galathée Overture
Suppe: Ein Morgen, ein Mittag, ein Abend in Wien Overture
Suppe: Leichte Kavallerie Overture
Suppe: Pique Dame
Suppe: Pique Dame Overture


----------



## Pugg

​
Sibelius: Swanwhite - Complete incidental Music
Riho Eklundh (narrator)

Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, Leif Segerstam

Sibelius: Ett ensamt skidspår (A Lonely Ski-Trail), JS77a (1925) for recitation and piano
Sibelius: Ödlan (The Lizard), Op. 8 - incidental music
Sibelius: Svanevit (Swanwhite), JS 189
Sibelius: The Countess's Portrait (Grevinnans konterfej)


----------



## Guest

*Taverner - Browne - Carver*


----------



## Vasks

_33 and 1/3 rpms_

*Szalowski - Overture (Krenz/Muza)
Lutoslawski - Venetian Games (Rowicki/Philips)
Penderecki - Dies Irae (Czyz/Philips)*


----------



## Pugg

​
Donizetti - La Favorita.

Fiorenza Cossotto (Leonora), Luciano Pavarotti (Fernando), Gabriel Bacquier (Alfonso), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Baldassare), Piero De Palma (Don Gasparo), Ileana Cotrubas (Ines)

Orchestra e Coro del Teatro Comunale di Bologna, Richard Bonynge.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Made a playlist on spotify with Schubert string quartet no. 15, since I haven't heard it so much. Now I'm hearing the Artemis quartet, and Takács, New Zealand, Amadeus and the Lindsays are coming after a while. Just over 4 hours. It's Schubert so I'll be cured!


----------



## Jos

However much I enjoy these on harpsichord, this recording keeps coming back. Zacharias does an absolute wonderful job on these sonatas.

Recording dates vary from 1979 to 1985
German pressing from EMI.

After this my latest acquisition on the Vox label, a whopping 75 cents i tell you; Brahms' Hungarian dances for piano four-hands.
Played by Walter & Beatriz Klien.

1966 Vox
Made in France, but the scriblings in the runout groove clearly says Dutch pressing.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Made a playlist on spotify with Schubert string quartet no. 15, since I haven't heard it so much. Now I'm hearing the Artemis quartet, and Takács, New Zealand, Amadeus and the Lindsays are coming after a while. Just over 4 hours. It's Schubert so I'll be cured!


The Quartetto Italiano also made a famously inspired recording of D.887 in the 60's which is still well worth hearing, Kjetil.

~~~~

Current listening:

A shameless plug for a favourite disc - 
*
Schumann*
Gesänge der Frühe, Op. 133
Sieben Fughetten, Op. 126
Kreisleriana, Op. 16
Geistervariazionen, WoO 24
*Dina Ugorskaja* [Avi, 2010]

Ugorskaja's Schumann is 'just right', and her 'Kreisleriana' is competitive with better known interpretations too.This is the disc that opened my eyes to the slightly odd sound-world of late Schumann. Clara thought Op. 133 'unusual', but point blank refused to play the "Ghost variations". The world wasn't ready for them in 1854...


----------



## Guest

*William Boyce*


----------



## Malx

A couple of discs not played for a while.

Firstly, Haydn Symphony No85 "La Reine de France" - Concentus Musicus Wien, Harnoncourt.









Second was Mendelssohn, Symphony No3 "Scottish" - Berlin PO, James Levine.









Like most dust collectors when listened to you wonder why you haven't given them more playing time - I guess that's just a consequence of having too many cds!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Judith

Again been expanding my listening repertoire with 

Prokofiev Symphony no 7. 
Seiji Ozawa
Berlin Philharmonic

From box set
7 Symphonies Lietenant Kije

Beautiful melody in first movement but they do seem a bit mixed up. Maybe I'll have to listen to it more to get used to it. 

Finishing with 

Brahms Haydn Variations!
Riccardo Muti
Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Malx

Again raking among the dust gatherers, this time wonderful Mozart playing from a combination I used to listen to a great deal before I discovered the HIPsters. 
Glover gets fantastic sprightly performances from the London Mozart Players - not on original instruments but the effect they achieve is not heavy or ponderous as some can be.

Mozart, Symphony No34 - London Mozart Players, Jane Glover.









More Mozart: 
Trio for Piano, Violin & Cello in B flat major K502 - Maria Joao Pires, Augustin Dumay, Jian Wang.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Eramire156

*Johannes Brahms
Symphony no. 3 in F major*









*Kurt Sanderling
Dresden Staatskapelle*


----------



## MusicSybarite

Holmboe: String quartet no. 1










A fine quartet. It has mystery, it's engaging and very 'Shostakovian' in some places.


----------



## Eramire156

*Franz Schubert
Symphony no. 8 "Unfinished"*

*Robert Schumann 
Manfred Overture*









*Carl Schuricht 
Wiener Philharmoniker 
London Philharmonic Orchestra (Schumann)*

recorded: Schubert 3 - 21 June 1956
Schumann 31 March 1948


----------



## Flavius

Monteverdi: 7th Bk. if Madrigals. Ensemble Concerto/ Gini (Tactus)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Violin Concerto, Piano Concerto*

Peirre Amoyal on violin and Peter Serkin on piano.


----------



## Mowgli

Spins Yesterday & Today (not the Beatles album):
Various works from Beethoven, Boccherini, Vivaldi, Corelli, Locatelli & now more Beethoven.
All from Brilliant Classics boxes. All from Amazon.de (usually much cheaper than .com)
Now playing Eroica Variations


----------



## Malx

Nielsen Symphony No 4 - Gothenburg SO, Neeme Jarvi.


----------



## Johnmusic

ldiat said:


>


 The music is gorgeous. Thank you. John


----------



## Eramire156

*On a cold windy late afternoon*

*Franz Schubert
Winterreise*









*Hans Hotter
Erik Werba*

recorded 15 - 18 December 1961


----------



## Johnmusic

*Gioacchino Rossini - Otello - Overture *


----------



## chill782002

The whole set is great but the Ravel trio is the highlight for me. Just beautiful.


----------



## cougarjuno

Brahms -- Violin Concerto and Double Concerto: Gidon Kremer and Mischa Maisky with Bernstein conducting Vienna Phil (DG)


----------



## Flavius

Strozzi: Il Primo de' Madrigali. Orlando di Lasso Ensmble (Thorofon)


----------



## Joe B

*Recorded at the Recital Room in the Royal Academy of Music, London 15/16 July 2016.*


----------



## bharbeke

Long post ahead...

*Chopin*

I've listened to a lot of Chopin recently. My goal was to listen to everything he wrote at least once. I've gone through the listings of two Complete Editions and wikipedia, so I've at least come very close. Below are my listening notes for Chopin. They are sorted by rating (excellent, good, and okay), then opus number (posthumous and WoO at the ends). Please let me know any recordings that are substantially better than the one I heard for each composition or that fill in one of the gaps in his compositions.

Variations on "La ci darem la mano" from Don Giovanni, Op. 2: Excellent (Eldar Nebolsin, Antoni Wit, Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra)
Piano Concerto No. 1, Op. 11: Excellent (Argerich, Ortner, Vienna KammerOrchester), Excellent (Arthur Rubinstein, Stanislaw Skrowaczewski), Excellent (Pires, Chamber Orchestra of Europe), Good (Rafal Blechacz, Jerzy Semkow, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra)
Variations brillantes on "Je vends des Scapulaires" from Herold's Ludovic, Op. 12: Excellent (Irina Zaritzkaya)
Rondo a la Krakowiak in F, Op. 14: Excellent (Idil Biret, Robert Stankovsky, Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra (Kosice))
Grand Valse Brillante in E-Flat, Op. 18: Excellent (Murray Perahia)
Bolero, Op. 19: Excellent (Rubinstein)
Scherzo No. 2, Op. 31: Excellent (Yundi Li), Okay (Antonio Barbosa)
3 Waltzes, Op. 34: Excellent (Alice Sara Ott)
No. 1 "Valse Brillante": Excellent (Mikhail Pletnev)
Scherzo No. 3, Op. 39: Excellent (Yundi Li)
3 Waltzes, Op. 64: Excellent (Dubravka Tomsic)
Fantasie-Impromptu, Op. posth. 66: Excellent (Pires), Good (Yundi Li)
3 Waltzes, Op. posth. 70, No. 11-13: Excellent (Nikita Magaloff)
3 Ecossaises, Op. posth. 72: Excellent (Anatol Ugorski, short, sweet, bouncy)
Rondo in C, Op. posth. 73: Excellent (Daniil Trifonov)
Polonaise in G minor: Excellent (Ugorski)
Polonaise in G-sharp minor: Excellent (Ugorski)
Waltz in E minor No. 14: Excellent (Ashkenazy)
Nocturne No. 20 in C-Sharp Minor, Op. posth.: Excellent (Pires)
Polonaise in A-Flat: Excellent (Ugorski)
Variations in A Souvenir de Paganini: Excellent (Ashkenazy)
Polonaise in B-flat: Excellent (Ugorski)
Waltz in A minor No. 19: Excellent (Ashkenazy)
Introduction, Theme et Variations sur un air venitien in D for piano 4-hands: Excellent (Ashkenazy, Vovka Ashkenazy)

Rondo in C minor, Op. 1: Good (Nina Kavtaradze)
Introduction and Polonaise brillante, Op. 3: Good (Martha Argerich, Mischa Maisky)
Piano Sonata No. 1 in C minor, Op. posth. 4: Good (Leif Ove Andsnes, 4th movement is dazzling)
Rondo a la mazu in F, Op. 5: Good (Frederic Chiu)
Nocturnes, Op. 9 (3 of them): Good (Pires, 2 is Excellent), Good (Rubinstein)
Etudes, Op. 10: Good (Boris Berezovsky), Okay (Maurizio Pollini)
Nocturnes, Op. 15 (3 of them): Good (Pires)
Rondo in E-Flat, Op. 16: Good (Pletnev)
4 Mazurkas, Op. 17: Good (Yundi, 3rd is excellent)
Scherzo No. 1, Op. 20: Good (Arthur Rubinstein, drags a bit in the middle)
Piano Concerto No. 2, Op. 21: Good (Weissenberg, Skrowaczewski, Orchestre de la Societe des Concerts du Conservatoire), Good (Rafal Blechacz, Jerzy Semkow, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra), Good (Zimerman, ?), Good (Rubinstein, Wallenstein, Symphony of the Air)
Andante spianato et grande polonaise brillante, Op. 22: Good (Claudio Arrau), Good (Arthur Rubinstein), Okay (Nobuyuki Tsujii)
4 Mazurkas, Op. 24: Good (Rubinstein)
2 Polonaises, Op. 26: Good (Pollini)
Nocturnes, Op. 27 (2 of them): Good (Pires, 8 is Excellent), Okay (Rubinstein)
24 Preludes Op. 28: Good (Andrew von Oeyen), Good (Grigory Sokolov, 3, 5, 9-12, 16, 18, 19, 22-24 were the best), Good (Martha Argerich, 16, 18, 19, and 24 were the best), Good (Samson Francois, 3, 7, 10, 12, 14, 22 and 24 were the best)
Impromptu No. 1 in A-Flat, Op. 29: Good (Murray Perahia)
Nocturnes, Op. 32 (2 of them): Good (Pires)
4 Mazurkas, Op. 33: Good (Andrew Rangell, 2 is excellent)
Piano Sonata No. 2 in B-Flat minor "Funeral March", Op. 35: Good (Martha Argerich), Okay (Yuja Wang)
Impromptu No. 2 in F-Sharp, Op. 36: Good (Wolfram Schmitt-Leonardy)
Nocturnes, Op. 37 (2 of them): Good (Pires)
Polonaises, Op. 40 ("Military" and No. 2): Good (Pollini, but quite a bit of extramusical noise like breathing)
Waltz in A-Flat, Op. 42: Good (Rubinstein, recording quality not great)
Tarentelle, Op. 43: Good (Peter Frankl)
Ballade No. 3, Op. 47: Good (Marc-Andre Hamelin)
Nocturnes, Op. 48 (2 of them): Good (Pires, 13 is Excellent), Good (Maurizio Pollini), Okay (Samson Francois, 13 is Good)
3 Mazurkas, Op. 50: Good (Alessandro Deljavan)
Polonaise in A flat major, Op. 53 "Heroic": Good (Lang Lang), Good (Evgeny Kissin)
Scherzo No. 4 in E, Op. 54: Good (Nikolai Lugansky)
Nocturnes, Op. 55 (2 of them): Good (Pires), Good (Samson Francois)
Piano Sonata No. 3, Op. 58: Good (Gilels), Okay (Lang Lang)
Barcarolle in F sharp major, Op. 60: Good (Krystian Zimerman)
Polonaise-Fantaisie in A-Flat, Op. 61: Good (Imogen Cooper)
Nocturnes, Op. 62 (2 of them): Good (Pires, 18 is Excellent), Okay (Samson Francois)
4 Mazurkas, Op. posth. 67 (Nos. 44-47): Good (Jean-Marc Luisada)
4 Mazurkas, Op. posth. 68 (Nos. 48-51): Good (Masako Ezaki, 48 is excellent)
Revised version of No. 51: Okay (Ashkenazy)
3 Polonaises, Op. posth. 71: Good (Garrick Ohlsson)
Nocturne No. 19 in E minor, Op. posth. 72: Good (Pires), Good (Samson Francois)
2 Mazurkas (52 in B-Flat and 53 in G): Good (Ashkenazy)
Grand Duo concertant for Cello and Piano in E: Good (Maria Kliegel, Bernd Glemser, last minute could be better)
Variations No. 6 in E from Hexameron: Good (Ashkenazy)
Trois nouvelles etudes (F minor, A-Flat, D-Flat)/"Methode des methodes": Good (Anatol Ugorski)
Variations in E on the air "Der Schweizerbub"/Introduction et Variations sur un lied allemand en mi majeur: Good (Ashkenazy)
Polonaise in G-flat: Good (Ugorski)
Waltz in E No. 15: Good (Ashkenazy)
Polonaise in B-flat minor Adieu a Guillaume Kolberg: Good (Ugorski)
Fugue in A minor: Good (Ugorski)
Nocturne No. 21 in C Minor, Op. posth.: Good (Pires)
Waltz in A-flat No. 16: Good (Ashkenazy)
Waltz in E-flat No. 17: Good (Ashkenazy)
"Sostenuto" aka Klavierstuck; Waltz in E-flat No. 18: Good (Ashkenazy)
Galop A-flat (Galop Marquis): Good (Ugorski)
Introduction, Theme et Variations sur un theme de Thomas Moore in D: Good (Sara Bartolucci, Rodolfo Alessandrini)
Mazurka in D (1829): Good (Frederic Chiu)
Presto con leggerezza in A-Flat: Good (Marian Mika)
Prelude in A-Flat: Good (Rafal Blechacz)

4 Mazurkas, Op. 6: Okay (Janina Fialkowska, 3 is good)
5 Mazurkas, Op. 7: Okay (Ashkenazy)
Trio for Violin, Cello and Piano in G minor, Op. 8: Okay (Ax, Frank, Ma)
Fantasy on Polish Airs, Op. 13: Okay (Emanuel Ax, Charles Mackerras, Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment)
Ballade No. 1, Op. 23: Okay (Zimerman)
Etudes, Op. 25: Okay (Maurizio Pollini, 11 was Excellent, 12 was Good)
4 Mazurkas, Op. 30 (No. 18-21): Okay (Pollini, 19 is good)
Ballade No. 2, Op. 38: Okay (Zimerman)
4 Mazurkas (26-29), Op. 41: Okay (Zbigniew Raubo)
Polonaise in F-Sharp minor, Op. 44: Okay (Piotr Anderszewski)
Prelude No. 25, Op. 45: Okay (Martha Argerich)
Allegro de concert in A, Op. 46: Okay (Nadia Reisenberg, recording quality is terrible)
Fantaisie in F minor, Op. 49: Okay (Zimerman)
Impromptu No. 3 in G-flat, Op. 51: Okay (Rubinstein)
Ballade No. 4, Op. 52: Okay (Rubinstein)
Mazurkas, Op. 56: Okay (Krystian Zimerman)
Berceuse, Op. 57: Okay (Rubinstein)
3 Mazurkas, Op. 59 (No. 36-38): Okay (Pires, 37 and 38 are good)
3 Mazurkas, Op. 63: Okay (Joanna MacGregor)
Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor, Op. 65: Okay (Jacqueline du Pre, Daniel Barenboim, 4th movement is good)
2 Waltzes, Op. posth. 69: Okay (Martin Ivanov, first is good)
Funeral March in C minor, Op. posth. 72: Okay (Idil Biret)
17 Polish Songs, Op. posth. 74: Okay (Olga Pasichnyk, Natalya Pasichnyk, 15 is good)
Mazurka in A minor Emile Gaillard: Okay (Ashkenazy)
Mazurka in A minor Notre Temps No. 52: Okay (Karol Radziwonowicz)
Mazurka in C (No. 57): Okay (Ashkenazy)
2 Mazurkas (B-Flat and D, 1832): Okay (Ashkenazy, B-Flat is good)
Mazurka in D (1820): Okay (Ashkenazy)
Moderato in E Album Leaf/Feuille d'album: Okay (Ugorski)
Prelude No. 26, Op. Posth.: Okay (Martha Argerich)
Mazurka in A-Flat (No. 58): Okay (Ashkenazy)
Cantabile in B-flat: Okay (Ugorski)
Largo in E-flat: Okay (Ugorski)
Canon in F minor: Okay (Alessandra Ammara)
Bourree No. 1 in G minor: Okay (Ugorski)
Bourree No. 2 in A: Okay (Ugorski)


----------



## Guest

I'm enjoying this more the second time around.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Johnmusic

*Joseph Schmidt and Grace Moore perform the final scene of act I of Puccini's "La boheme." This is from a live concert given at Radio City Music Hall on November 7, 1937. Erno Rapee conducts*.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Alan Rawsthorne, Symphony # 1: David Lloyd-Jones and the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra:


----------



## Johnmusic

*Jon Vickers - Comfort Ye, My People 
Jon Vickers singing this recitative for tenor from Handel's Messiah.*





*Jon Vickers - Every Valley
Jon Vickers singing this air for tenor from Handel's Messiah.*


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---
Mozart: Piano Concerto No.22 in E Flat, KV 482

Sir Colin Davis directing the English Chamber Orchestra -- Alicia de Larrocha, piano


----------



## Pugg

​
Mozart; Piano concertos 20-21
Murray Perahia.


----------



## Pugg

Schumann - Piano Quintet in E flat major op. 44 Piano Quartet op. 47
Menahem Pressler, piano


----------



## Pugg

​
_Christmas Songs With Carlo Bergonzi_

Carlo Bergonzi

Austrian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Gumpoldskirch Boys Choir, Paul Angerer


----------



## Pugg

​
Beethoven: Piano concertos 3 & 4

Radu Lupu


----------



## Pugg

​
Mahler: Symphony No.1
Klaus Tennstedt


----------



## Pugg

​
Transcendental: *Daniil Trifonov plays Franz Liszt*

Daniil Trifonov (piano)


----------



## Dr Johnson

Finlandia


----------



## Biffo

John Garth: Accompanied keyboard sonatas - Op 2 No 3 in C minor & Op 2 No 4 in E flat major - Gary Cooper (keyboard) and The Avison Ensemble - pleasant start to the musical day.


----------



## Guest

*Desprez - Compere - Brumel - de la Rue*

Nymphe des Bois - Alleluia (5 chansons de Josquin par Capilla FLamenca, 1 par vOx Luminis, 1 par Syntagma Amici, 3 chansons de Compere et Missa Alleluia de P. de la Rue par Capilla Flamenca)


----------



## Pugg

​
Schubert: Partsongs, Auf dem Strom & Der Hirt auf dem Felsen

Viola Tunnard (piano), Robert Tear (tenor), Neill Sanders (horn) & Lamar Crowson (piano), Suzanne Danco (soprano), Gervase de Peyer (clarinet) & Guido Agosti (piano)

Elizabethan Singers, Louis Halsey


----------



## Pugg

​
Bruckner: Mass No. 3 in F minor

Karita Mattila (soprano), Marjana Lipovsek (mezzo-soprano), Thomas Moser (tenor), Kurt Moll (bass)

Symphonieorchester und Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Donna Elvira

Mozart/Concert Arias/K83,294,316,368,416,418,419,538/Guschlbauer/Dessay/Lyon Opera O
on EMI Great Artists of the Century Series


----------



## Pugg

Dvorak & Smetana: String Quartets

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## sbmonty

December 6, 1917


----------



## Vasks

_Vinyl hour_


----------



## Guest

*Mendelssohn & Brahms*


----------



## Atrahasis




----------



## Pugg

​Rott- Symphony in E Major, etc.

Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra, Dennis Russell Davies


----------



## Pugg

​
Lucia Popp sings Bohemian Christmas song.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Only Schubert string quartet no. 15, in 6 different versions. That's 5 hours of my life. Now I know it's a really wonderful piece


----------



## Haydn man

Sibelius has really grown on me this past couple of years and this was the disc that started this process
Excellent recording and favourably reviewed if memory serves me


----------



## deprofundis

Im listening to my lastest purchased *Romanesca :italian music for harpiscord* on chandos label performed by Sophie Yates, what a superbe rendition of italian masters and there works, than i will listen too an ars subtilior cd called simply
*French ars subtilior* done by ensemble subtilior trio woaw neato stuff , state of the art , the genra never sounded this rad ,so two fairly incredible release we have here hmm, what do you think folks at home, i love you guys and send my greetings, you know who you are, best wishes come true under a radiant sun and a pale blue sky , cloudless and that about it...:tiphat:


----------



## Haydn man

Following on from the above with these 2 Symphonies in reverse order, because I am feeling in a non conformist mood today


----------



## Merl

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 99772
> 
> Following on from the above with these 2 Symphonies in reverse order, because I am feeling in a non conformist mood today


Ooh you rebel. :devil:


----------



## Merl

Been playing this one today. Lovely disc.


----------



## Eramire156

*Alfred Schittke / Dmitri Shostakovich 
Works for Cello and Piano*









*Raphael Wallfisch - cello
John York - piano *


----------



## Johnmusic

*Jussi Björling sings "La Donna è Mobile" - Correct Pitch*


----------



## Sonata

*Renee Fleming-Bel Canto*
Though I'm a big fan I've previously felt her voice too thick for this repoirtoire. But I seem to be really enjoying this album today


----------



## bharbeke

*Rebecca Clarke: Viola Sonata* (Philip Dukes, Sophia Rahman)(new to me)

Senza sordino recommended this one to me. While I am not likely to revisit it in the future, it was not unpleasant, and it had some interesting departures from violin and viola sonata norms. I can see there being a passionate audience for this piece.


----------



## Johnmusic

*The Voice of Young Joan Sutherland
Handel, Rodelina. 1959.





Young Sutherland in Heavenly Voice in Rodelinda's Duet




*


----------



## bharbeke

*Schumann: Konzertstuck, Op. 92: Introduction and Allegro appassionato* (Murray Perahia, Claudio Abbado, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra)

This is part of the 6-CD Perahia Plays Schumann set. I liked it a lot, and I'm excited to hear more of this set interspersed with some other new-to-me pieces.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Still only Schubert quartet no. 15  Just now Cuarteto Casals, and I've lined up the Emerson and Mandelring quartets. In the end I will have heard a whole days work of this magnificent string quartet. Love it :angel:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Felix Mendelssohn* - String Quartet No. 3 Op. 44 No. 1, performed by the Artemis Quartet, on YouTube. On December 18th the quartet will be performing the same piece, together with quartets by Shostakovich and Schumann in Hamburg. This time I already got a ticket in advance. Yeay!


----------



## Flavius

De Wert: Il settimo libro de madrigall. Consort of Musicke/ Rooley (Virgin)


----------



## Malx

Elgar, Enigma Variations etc - Halle Orchestra, Mark Elder.


----------



## Eramire156

*Stravinsky: The Complete Columbia Album Collection - CD11*

*Igor Stravinsky 
Oedipus Rex*









*Jean Cocteau, narrator

Peter Pears
Martha Mödl
Heinz Rehfuss
Otto von Rohr
Helmut Karen's*

*Igor Stravinsky 
Cologne Radio Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## Johnmusic

*I love the sound of the LUTE*

*Provided to YouTube by NAXOS of America
Pavan, "La Romanesca" · Jakob Lindberg
Italian Lute Virtuosi of the Renaissance
℗ 2016 BIS
Released on: 2016-09-02
Artist: Jakob Lindberg
Composer: Alberto da Ripa




*
--------------------------------------------------------

*Five Christmas Carols for Renaissance Lute *


----------



## Johnmusic

*I love the sound of the theremin.:clap:Clara Rockmore is its Divinity IMO.
Clara Rockmore - The Art Of The Theremin *
*
Vocalise - Composed By Rachmaninoff
Song Of Grusia - Composed By Rachmaninoff
The Swan - Composed By Saint-Saëns
Pantomime - Composed By De Falla
Hebrew Melody - Composed By Achron 
Romance - Composed By Wieniawski 
Berceuse - Composed By Stravinsky
Pièce En Forme De Habanera - Composed By Ravel
Berceuse - Composed By Tchaikovsky
Valse Sentimentale - Composed By Tchaikovsky
Sérénade Mélancolique - Composed By Tchaikovsky
Chant Du Ménestrel - Composed By Glazunov





*


----------



## cougarjuno

In preparation for tomorrow's Alice Tully Hall concert with the American Symphony Orchestra of Martinu's Symphony no. 6, Schnittke's Symphony no. 5 and the Bacewicz Violin Concerto No. 7.

Martinu Symphonies 5 and 6 with Claus Peter Flor and Berlin Symphony (RCA) and Schnittke Conerto Grosso No. 3 and No. 4/Symphony No. 5 with Roccardo Chailly and Royal Concertgebouw (London)


----------



## Flavius

Willaert: Petrarca Madrigals. Singer Pur (Oehms)


----------



## Janspe

*A. Bruckner: Symphony in F minor, WAB. 99*
Radio-Sinfonie-Orchester Frankfurt, led by Eliahu Inbal









I think this recording is from 1992, but I'm not fully sure. Anyway, it's a fine performance of a relatively obscure piece. Certainly not as great as the "proper" Bruckner of the later symphonies, but an interesting and perfectly enjoyable early work (if you can call a piece by a 39-year-old _early_...) anyway.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - Brahms: Vier Balladen, Op.10*

N° 1 in D minor [00:00 - 05:11];
N° 2 in D major [05:12 - 12:47];
N° 3 in B minor [12:48 - 16:55];
N° 4 in B major [16:56 - 28:31].

*Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli, piano.
Recorded live in Lugano, Teatro Apollo (Kursaal), 21st May 1973.




*


----------



## Janspe

*J. Sibelius: Symphony No. 3 in C major, Op. 52*
BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, led by John Storgårds









I've always been very fond of the 3rd, it's a really neat and airy work that works as a wonderful 'oasis' between the romantic 2nd and the shockingly desolate 4th.


----------



## bharbeke

*Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7* (Neeme Jarvi, Royal Scottish National Orchestra)(new to me)

This symphony was good listening without the dissonance that sometimes plagues Prokofiev's work. It's probably my favorite of the seven.


----------



## Janspe

*R. Strauss: Don Juan, Op. 20*
Staatskapelle Dresden, led by Karl Böhm









What a fun piece this is! Strauss really unleashed a beast in this one, the writing is really virtuosic. On a side note, the Spotify track was cut short for some annoying reason, leaving the last few seconds out. Hasn't happened with other tracks of this recording as of yet.


----------



## Joe B

Barber's "Knoxville: Summer of 1915", Dawn Upshaw, Orchestra of St. Luke's, David Zinman
Incredible performance!


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Janspe

*S. Gubaidulina: Offertorium for violin and orchestra*
Boston Symphony Orchestra, led by Charles Dutoit
Gidon Kremer, violin









After writing her Bassoon Concerto and _Introitus_, Gubaidulina really hit the jackpot with her third entry in the concertante genre: the immensely powerful violin concerto _Offertorium_ has become one of the most performed pieces of modern violin repertoire. It's a stunning achievement, worthy of a place next to the great violin concertos of the past. Kremer is a brilliant interpreter of Gubaidulina - I've also heard him in _The Lyre of Orpheus_ and I know that he's currently playing _In tempus praesens_ which I hope he'll one day record. _Offertorium_ feels like a journey: the opening theme - very recognizable to any Bach fan! - gets torn apart bit by bit and eventually becomes like a memory of its former glory. The piece draws close to its end via a wonderful, yearning melody for the solo violin that laments over the at first soft, then increasingly pronounced orchestra. A feeling of resignation... Just as the piece is about to end the orchestra rises up to one final wave of sound, and the last thing we hear is a long sigh from the violin. The end.

What a piece! I love it so much, and hope to hear it live many, _many_ times in the future; already have done so once, when Vadim Repin played it in Helsinki. Many great violinists have already taken it up, but some big-name stars should give it a spin: I can imagine how someone like Hilary Hahn or Sarah Chang could give the piece a major boost among young listeners...


----------



## MusicSybarite

Holmboe: String quartets 2-4










You really need to be concentrated when hearing this music to appreciate its details since it's not as approachable as other pieces. There are quite interesting constructions on these quartets, textures, atmospheres, etc.


----------



## Atrahasis




----------



## Josquin13

My music listening over the past couple of days has included the following,

A first hearing of Sir Michael Tippett's Symphony No. 1--from a bargain set of his complete symphonies, conducted by Richard Hickox--it definitely held my interest:

https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical

Chiaroscuro Quartet playing Beethoven's String Quartet in F minor, No. 11, Op. 95. Though I'm an avid period enthusiast, I have to admit that Beethoven's Op. 95 quartet sounds strange (a little chaotic) on period instruments (at least here). Maybe that's why Sigiswald Kuijken chose to record his set of Beethoven's "Rasumovsky" Quartets on modern instruments. I also listened to Kuijken's HIP set, which I liked:
















I then listened to some solo piano music that was new to me--works by the Belgian composer Joseph Jongen, played by pianist Gary Stegall. I liked this music more than I expected to. When Jongen came under the spell of French composers, he could be very interesting:

https://www.amazon.com/Jongen-Piano...8&qid=1512614354&sr=1-1&keywords=gary+stegall

In addition, I listened to pianist Nino Gvetadze play solo piano works of Claude Debussy. Gvetadze is an exceptionally fine young pianist, and her Debussy CD was a real find!--strongly recommended (excellent sound too):









With further listening, John Potter's new CD, "Secret History" is growing on me. Potter & members of Trio Medieval perform various pieces of music by Josquin, Victoria, Mouton, including motets and mass movements, with only a lute accompaniment (the excellent Jacob Heringman):

https://www.amazon.com/Secret-Histo...39&sr=1-1&keywords=john+potter+secret+history

Finally, I've saved the best for last--over the past week I've been listening to the Oliver Schnyder Trio performing the complete Piano Trios of Beethoven, and have to say this is the finest set of Beethoven Piano Trios I've heard in many years! The Schnyder trio offers exceptional playing in state of the art audiophile sound (from Sony). I can't recall having heard better performances of this music in better sound. Strongly recommended, and at $14-15 (currently on Amazon US) it's a screaming bargain. (I'm now eager to hear their recording of the lesser known chamber version of Schubert's Winterreise song cycle.)









https://www.amazon.com/Ludwig-Van-B...957&sr=1-1&keywords=oliver+schnyder+beethoven


----------



## Johnmusic

*Joseph Mann La Juive Rachel quand du Seigneur Odeon Brun 80728 enregistré en juin 1919 





He died onstage at the Berlin State Opera during a performance of ''Aida'' preventing him from fulfilling his Met contract l921. He was actually scheduled to take over many roles for the ailing Enrico Caruso.

--------------------------------------------------------

Josef Mann - Il Trovatore  




*----------------------------------------------------

Josef Mann - Holde Aïda


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Earlier today, Prokofiev - Violin Concerto's 1 and 2. Andre Previn conducting the London Symphony Orchestra.
Kyung Wha Chung, violin. Decca.
Now, John Foulds - Dynamic Triptych (Peter Donohoe, piano) April - England, Music Pictures Group III (premier recording), The Song of Ram Dass, Keltic Lament. City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra conducted by Sakari Oramo. Warner Classics.


----------



## Pugg

​
Mozart: Sontas for Piano and Violin.
K301/K302/K303/K304/K305
Radu Lupu/ Szeymon Goldberg.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---
Mozart: String Quintet No.4 in G Minor, KV 516

Guarneri Quartet with Steven Tenebaum on viola: Arnold Steinhart and John Dalley, violins -- Michael Tree, viola -- David Soyer, cello


----------



## KenOC

Listened again to Prokofiev's 7th Symphony, Rozhdestvensky. As before, I found it hard to be interested. Some nice tunes and passages, but too slack and largely absent any tension. I really want to like this!


----------



## Orpheus

^ If it's any consolation, KenOC, I've never yet succeeded in appreciating _any_ of Prokofiev's symphonies all that much. I have yet to satisfactorily establish whether the fault (should there be any) lies more in him, or me...

Some nice quiet calming Renaissance lute music is being played here at present:









This music pretty much chose itself. It is more than my life is worth to risk disturbing the peacefully sleeping wife, baby, or noisy pets at this time of night by playing anything that is _not_ quiet and calming. Mahler just wouldn't cut it somehow...


----------



## Pugg

​
Schubert: String Quintet in C major, D956

Emerson String Quartet with Mstislav Rostropovich


----------



## Pugg

​
Mahler/ Bernstein/ The Vinyl Edition 180g

Symphony no 3


----------



## Pugg

​
Mascagni: Messa di Gloria

Ensemble Seicentonovecento, Flavio Colusso


----------



## chill782002

Transfer from 78s

Recorded 1940

I think Barbirolli always had an affinity for this work and I think I'm right in saying that this is the first recording of him conducting it. A great version, the equal of the famous 1962 performance with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra in my opinion.


----------



## Pugg

​
Offenbach- Fantasio

Sarah Connolly (Fantasio), Brenda Rae (Elsbeth), Russell Braun (Le prince), Brindley Sherratt (Le Roi) & Neal Davies (Sparck)

Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Sir Mark Elder


----------



## Pugg

​
Mozart: Dissonances

Quatuor Ebène


----------



## Pugg

Haydn- Piano Concertos

Michèle Boegner (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra, José-Luis Garcia


----------



## Pugg

​
Berlioz- Harold en Italie, Op. 16

William Primrose (viola)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Munch


----------



## newyorkconversation

J.S. Bach
Brandenburg Concertos
Richard Egarr
Academy of Ancient Music

in preparation for a Brandenburg performance next week by the Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center


----------



## Eramire156

chill782002 said:


> View attachment 99793
> 
> 
> Transfer from 78s
> 
> Recorded 1940
> 
> I think Barbirolli always had an affinity for this work and I think I'm right in saying that this is the first recording of him conducting it. A great version, the equal of the famous 1962 performance with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra in my opinion.


Perhaps my favorite Sibelius 2nd by *Sir John*, and in my top three overall.


----------



## Pugg

Dvorák: Symphony No.7 in D Minor; Cello Concerto in B Minor 
Heinrich Schiff, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Haydn man

Some early Haydn No.6 Le Matin from this classic set


----------



## deprofundis

*Onuté Narbutaité* a new modern Latvian classical composer of the 21 century of Vilnus she is very interresting she bridge ancient & modern,whit this awesome release i stumble onto, i was looking for something interresting the releases is a naxos called:

*Onuté Narbutaité: tres dei matris*

She work symphonies whit the material of Hildegard von Bingen whit kilometric track i like so mutch, have a nice day love yah folks at talk classical headquater. :tiphat:


----------



## Eramire156

*Joseph Marx
EINE HERBSTSYMPHONIE*









*Leon Botstein
American Symphony Orchestra*

performed on Dec 7, 2008 at Avery Fisher Hall at Lincoln Center.

I hear the lush romanticism of Strauss and to a lesser degree Zemlinsky. It was once stated that the composer Hans Gal composed as though he had never heard a note of Alban Berg, (not true) Marx if he he was familiar with Berg, has decided to stand firm against the "barbarians" at the gate. Perfect for a cold sunny December morning, autumn is giving way to winter,

Here is the final paragraph from the ASO program notes:

_"For Marx the seasons were the great symbols of transience and the cycle of life. Autumn was his favorite, even though it is about change, about death and decay. What we hear in Eine Herbstsymphonie, however, is not the heartbreaking farewell at the conclusion of Mahler's 9th. For Marx Autumn also symbolized wisdom and the rightness of Nature, even in what She takes away. It may not be joyful resignation we hear in the last movement, for it is tinged with melancholy, but it is a contented resignation, one that acknowledges the richness, the rightness, and the wisdom of Nature's cycles."_

John Wood


----------



## chill782002

Eramire156 said:


> Perhaps my favorite Sibelius 2nd by *Sir John*, and in my top three overall.


I think for me it's a tie between this one, his 1962 recording with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra and Basil Cameron's 1947 recording with the London Philharmonic Orchestra. Although I rate Robert Kajanus very highly as a Sibelius interpreter, his 2nd doesn't work as well for me as he takes the first movement too fast. The tempo in that movement is quite hard to get right (rather like the first movement of Brahms 3rd symphony). I've heard versions that are too fast and others that are too slow but those three recordings hit the perfect sweet spot. In my opinion anyway. What are your two other favourite versions?


----------



## Vasks

*E.T.A. Hoffmann - Siege Overture from "Das Kreuz an der Ostsee" (Goritzki/cpo)
Beethoven - Violin Sonata #7 (Dumay/DG)
Weber - Konzertstuck for Piano and Orchestra (Drewnowski/Frequenz)*


----------



## Pugg

​
Eybler: Christmas Oratorio

Sabine Ritterbusch, Waltraud Hoffmann-Mucher, Harry van Berne, Jelle Draijer, 
Bremer Domchor, Alsfelder Vokalensemble, I Febiarmonici, Wolfgang Helbich


----------



## Janspe

*A. Schoenberg: String Quartets No. 2, Op. 10; String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37*
Gringolts Quartet
Malin Hartelius, soprano (in the 2nd quartet)









A new recording of these two pieces!


----------



## Atrahasis




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Grammy nominee, and I'm a curious guy. This is very pleasant and a bit too normal for my ears, but I'll listen to it anyway. It's Norwegian composer Ståle Kleiberg with Mass for Modern Man.


----------



## Guest

*Mussorgsky Boris Godunov*

After listening to the Karajan recording now a Russian recording.Many years ago I discovered this opera,I had only a lp with the highlights.

I like to listen to the Cluytens recording with Boris Christoff next week or so.


----------



## Judith

Todays repertoire has been
Manfred Symphony Tchaikovsky
The Voyevoda Tchaikovsky (on same CD)
RLPO Vasily Petrenko

In last movement of the Manfred Symphony, thought there were elements of Swan Lake. Love the story behind this symphony.

Prokofiev Cello Concerto
Steven Isserlis
Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra
Conducted by Paavo Jarvi


----------



## Malx

chill782002 said:


> I think for me it's a tie between this one, his 1962 recording with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra and Basil Cameron's 1947 recording with the London Philharmonic Orchestra. Although I rate Robert Kajanus very highly as a Sibelius interpreter, his 2nd doesn't work as well for me as he takes the first movement too fast. The tempo in that movement is quite hard to get right (rather like the first movement of Brahms 3rd symphony). I've heard versions that are too fast and others that are too slow but those three recordings hit the perfect sweet spot. In my opinion anyway. What are your two other favourite versions?


I was beginning to think I was the only person around that thinks highly of Basil Cameron's 1947 recording.

I presume this is the one you are referring to:


----------



## Malx

Nielsen, Symphony No6 - Gothenburg SO, Neeme Jarvi.









Now via spotify - prompted by the post earlier from "deprofundis".









Interesting!


----------



## pmsummer

VERLEIH UNS FRIEDEN GNÄDIGLICH
*16th - 17th Century German Protestant Church Music*
Hille Perl - treble viol
Anna Maria Friman - soprano
Lee Santana - lute
Sirius Viols

_Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Janspe

*A. Bruckner: Symphony in F minor, WAB. 99*
Royal Scottish National Orchestra, led by Georg Tintner









Another impressive recording of Bruckner's earliest symphonic effort, this time from 1998. My only regret is that Tintner omits the repeats from the first movement and the finale, something which is done pretty often as far as I know. Still, definitely a performance worth a listen!


----------



## Flavius

D'India: Madrigals, Arias and Dances. Ensemble 'Elyma (Brilliant--Secular Vocal Music)


----------



## Johnmusic

*Ave Maria - BWV 846 (Bach-Gounod) played on the thereminvox & some other sounds. Prior to the Ave Maria there are sound affects and other demos.* 
*The Ave Maria is gorgeous on the theremin*


----------



## Malx

As I have a spare hour and a half this evening:

Mahler, Symphony No3 - NYPO, Bernstein.


----------



## Flavius

Various XVI Century Composers: In Morte di Madonna Laura (Petrarca). Huelgas Ensemble/ Van Nevel (Sony)


----------



## Johnmusic

*Best theremin performances. 16 pieces in a collection, I adore the sound of the theremin.*


----------



## Eramire156

*Serge Prokofiev 
Concerto for violin and orchestra no.1, Op. 19*

*Maxim Vengerov

London Symphony Orchestra 
Mstislav Rostropovich*









*Symphony-Concerto for cello and orchestra, Op.125

Mstislav Rostropovich

London Symphony Orchestra 
Seiji Ozawa*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Missa Pro Victoria*


----------



## pmsummer

CANTIGAS FROM THE COURT OF DOM DINIS
*Anonymous Devotional, Satirical, Courtly Medieval Love Songs*
Theatre of Voices
Margriet Tindemans - vielle
Paul Hillier - director, voice

_Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Guest

This new recording arrived today. "The Trout" has never been a favorite piece of mine, but this performance has certainly improved my opinion! Very energetic.


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Today, an excellent performance of the "Brahms Bear", the Piano Concerto #2 on u-tube.
Helene Grimaud, piano. David Zinman conducting the NHK Symphony Orchestra.

Now, an encore listen to the John Foulds disc I mentioned in my last post. I'm really liking this music!


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Johnmusic, you must be the one and only John R. The theremin gives it away! I'm KJMcGilp aka von NNJ. Great to see you. I should have noticed it before, given your love for the voice, guitar and so much more!


----------



## Johnmusic

KJMcGilp aka von NNJ. I am John Ruggeri and glad you are here.


----------



## Guest




----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---
Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): String Quartet in E Flat, Weinmann Es11

Lotus String Quartet: Sachiko Kobayashi and Mathias Neundorf, violins -- Tomoko Yamasaki, viola -- Chihiro Saito, cello


----------



## Guest

More Trifonov:


----------



## Pugg

​
Mozart: Symphonies 28-29-30

Charles Mackerras, Scottish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## deprofundis

Im listening to* Hienrich von Missen *a missenger, a travelling german poet das troubador, deprofundis lurking in the shadowlannd of ars vetus earliest state, than i bought some , partial *Hildegard Von Bingen* , shame on me yah , shame on me, how cheap, but i got no money let, money come and goes, life is weel of fortune come alive...joke.

*Sequentia *is a great ensemble for Hildegard von Bingen ,er sacred fraulen, we all like , dont we...
Than also i would had another record worth checking annymeous 4 Bingen 11000 virrgins.

Have a good night :tiphat:


----------



## senza sordino

I've been playing some of my recent purchases this week. And I moved my stereo, the sound quality at my place is now much improved.

Britten Cello Symphony and Death in Venice Suite (Arranged by Steuart Bedford) outstanding music. 









Dvorak Piano Quintet no 2 and string quintet 









Coleridge Taylor Violin Concerto, Delius Suite for violin and Orchestra, Haydn Wood Violin Concerto 









Roy Harris Symphonies 3&4









RVW Phantasy Quintet, String Quartets 1&2









I'm thoroughly enjoying my new purchases


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> This new recording arrived today. "The Trout" has never been a favorite piece of mine, but this performance has certainly improved my opinion! Very energetic.





Kontrapunctus said:


> More Trifonov:


Now that is what I calling waking up.
:angel:


----------



## Pugg

​
Alexander Krichel - Frühlingsnacht

Schumann / Liszt: Frühlingsnacht; Liebeslied
+Clara Schumann: Romanze
+Fanny Mendelssohn: O Traum der Jugend, o goldner Stern; Il Saltarello romano
+Mendelssohn: Lieder ohne Worte op. 19 Nr. 6; op. 53 Nr. 3; op. 62 Nr. 6; op. 67 Nr. 5; op. 85 Nr. 4; Variations serieuses op. 54
+Mendelssohn / Liszt: Auf Flügeln des Gesanges
+Schubert / Liszt: Auf dem Wasser zu singen; Die Forelle; Ständchen; Erlkönig
+Weber: Rndo brillant "La Gaiete" op. 62


----------



## Pugg

​
Mahler- Symphony No. 5
B.P. Bernard Haitink


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ You listen to a lot of Mahler. You know, you should really find those relatives of yours in Hamburg - then we could go listen to Mahler together 

My current listening is *Ralph Vaughan Williams* - an English Folk Song Suite, performed by the Academy of St Martin-in-the-Fields conducted by Sir Neville Marriner. A very nice rousing start of the day.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Szymanowski*: Litany to the Virgin Mary, Stabat Mater & Symphony No. 3 'Song of the Night'

Aleksandra Kurzak (soprano), Agnieszka Rehlis (mezzo-soprano), Dmitry Korchak (tenor) & Artur Ruciński (baritone)

Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir, Jacek Kaspszyk


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach * - Christmas Oratorio, BWV248:

Agnes Giebel, Marga Höffgen, Hertha Traxel, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau

Thomanerchor Leipzig, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Kurt Thomas


----------



## chill782002

Malx said:


> I was beginning to think I was the only person around that thinks highly of Basil Cameron's 1947 recording.
> 
> I presume this is the one you are referring to:


That's it! I was also concerned that I seemed to be the only person who was keen on it. A great performance. Basil Cameron was noted as a Sibelius interpreter in his lifetime but sadly he seems to be largely forgotten today.


----------



## Johnmusic

*KATICA ILLÉNYI - Once Upon a Time in the West - Theremin 





********

LEMMINKAINEN'S DREAM played on a Theremin And Electric Kantele 




*


----------



## Guest

*Pipelare - Obrecht - Prioris*

CD 7: Alleluia - Obrecht - Prioris (17 pièces séculaires de Obrecht par Capilla FLamenca et Piffaro, 5 motets de Prioris par Capilla Flamenca)


----------



## chill782002

Mahler - 5th Symphony

Rudolf Schwarz / London Symphony Orchestra / 1958

I've never been as keen on Mahler's 5th symphony as some of his others but this version makes sense to me in a way that others don't. I'm very pleased with this find even if I've never heard of this particular conductor before.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Triple Concerto for Piano, Violin, and Cello in C major- *Brahms*: Double concerto

David Oistrakh (violin), Mstislav Rostropovich, Sviatoslav Richter (piano)

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Cleveland Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan, George Szell


----------



## Pugg

​*Dvorak*: Quintets Op. 81 & 97

Boris Giltburg (piano), Pavel Nikl (viola)

Pavel Haas Quartet


----------



## Sonata

Reginald Goodall's Ring Cycle in English. I finished Rheingold yesterday, and started Valkyrie this morning on my work commute


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Piano Concerto No. 2.

Vladimir Ashkenazy / Bernard Haitink


----------



## Guest

*Richard Strauss*


----------



## Janspe

*A. Bruckner: Symphony in F minor, WAB. 99*
Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, led by Vladimir Ashkenazy









Ashkenazy conducting Bruckner? Now I've heard it all! As far as I know, this is the only Bruckner symphony in his admittedly massive discography. Curious that he chose to do the F minor one - but no matter what his reasons were, he gives an inspired reading in this 1998 recording. On a side note: September 1998 was a good month for this early work as it was recorded by both Ashkenazy and Tintner! My preferred recording is probably still Inbal's take from 1992, but there's nothing wrong with this one either.


----------



## Sonata

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Brahms*: Piano Concerto No. 2.
> 
> Vladimir Ashkenazy / Bernard Haitink


A wonderful recording!


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann* - Ashkenazy

Kreisleriana
Novellette, op. 21 no. 8
Sonata no. 2 in G minor


----------



## Guest

*Elgar*


----------



## deprofundis

*Traverso* this looks so tasty in flavor of polyphony hmm hmm yum wow


----------



## Vasks

*Kern - Overture to "Leave It to June" (McGlinn/EMI)
Joplin - Easy Winners (Schuller/EMI)
Ives - Violin Sonata #1 (Hahn/DG)
Bloch - Concerto Grosso #1 (Barra/Koch)*


----------



## Pugg

​*Mascagni*: Cavalleria Rusticana

Elena Obraztsova (Santuzza), Plácido Domingo (Turiddu), Renato Bruson (Alfio), Axelle Gall (Lola), Fedora Barbieri (Lucia)

Coro e Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala di Milano, Georges Prêtre.


----------



## bharbeke

*Respighi: Concerto in Modo Misolidio* (Olli Mustonen, Sakari Oramo, Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra)(new to me)

This is a fine piece and performance. It is a little weird and a little delightful.


----------



## Haydn man

Another Naxos bargain disc and well worth the money


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Traverso said:


> *Elgar*


Me too! Except that I am listening to a different recording of the Enigma Variations, one by the BBC Symphony Orchestra under Leonard Bernstein, on YouTube. Two days ago it was performed in Hamburg by the Canadian Orchestre Métropolitain de Montréal under Yannick Nézet-Séguin. I did not attend that one, but today I have read an admiring report of the performance from my favorite German classical blog and decided to check it out for myself. The "Nimrod" variation and the last one where Elgar writes himself into the piece are wonderful. I am on a British music kick right now


----------



## Guest

Traverso said:


> *Elgar*


This is a must have,when I listen to the pomp & circumstance marches I have a big smile,I love it.Barbirolli is great.( 5 CD's)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

So I decided to listen to an OPERA!


----------



## Guest

*Kagel*

*Die Stücke der Windrose*


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rambler

*CPE Bach: Three Cello Concertos* Bach Collegium Japan with Hidemi Suzuki (cello / direction) on BIS








Cello concertos by CPE Bach. Rather frenetic fast movements with slower movements of character in rather typical CPE Bach style.

This Japanese group certainly delivers a fine performance.


----------



## Eramire156

*Erwin Schulhoff a late romantic ?*

*Erwin Schuhoff
Landschatten
Menschheit
Der Bürger als Edelmann *









*Doris Soffel

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin
Gerd Albrecht*

*Schulhoff *began his composing career as an avant-gardist, but with his conversion to the communist cause his works became more accessible. Listening to these pieces I hear Strauss and Mahler. The last piece on the disc finds Schulhoff in a jazzy mood. A beautiful CD.


----------



## Rambler

*JC Bach: Sinfonias* Netherlands Chamber Orchestra conducted by David Zinman on Philips







I'm listening to the first disc from this 2 disc set, which covers the Op. 6 set and three from the Op. 18 set.

This is lively entertaining music that sounds so much like early Mozart to my ears. No doubt that JC Bach had a pronounced influence on the young Mozart. They met in London on Wolfgang's youthful trip to England.


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-3rd and 4th Symphonies performed by Mackerras and the SCO.....

having spent time with Levine and Barenboim (both with the CSO) returning to these Telarc recordings provides a marked but interesting contrast!


----------



## Malx

The final disc from this Nielsen box - Violin Concerto, Flute Concerto & Clarinet Concerto.

Featuring, Dong-Suk Kang, Patrick Gallois & Olle Schill respectively.

With the Gothenburg SO conducted by Myung-Whun Chung.









All decent performances without any of them being first choices.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Franz Schubert - Symphony No.4 in C-minor, D.417 "Tragic" (1816) *

Mov.I: Adagio molto - Allegro vivace 00:00
Mov.II: Andante 09:57
Mov.III: Menuetto: Allegro vivace 17:57
Mov.IV: Allegro 21:15

*Orchestra: Failoni Orchestra
Conductor: Michael Halász




*


----------



## Johnmusic

Giuseppe Verdi - Aria for soprano & strings (1879) - "Ave Maria" sung by Cristina Gallardo-Domas


----------



## Rambler

*CPE Bach: Sense and Sensibility - Sonatas, Fantasias & Rondo* Riccardo Cacchetti (fortepiano) on Challenge Classics








CPE Bach's keyboard style is quite short breathed but expressive and frequently (particularly in the Fantasias) improvisatory in style. The fortepiano sound on this recording sounds ideal for this music. I think this performance by Riccardo Cecchetti is quite something!


----------



## Malx

A feast of Strauss - Vier letzte Lieder.

Four current favourite recordings including the wonderful Barbara Bonney's recording with piano accompaniment which shows the work in a different light.


----------



## Guest

Quite a bewildering piece, but I like it! It's not quite a piano concerto despite having a prominent piano part. The pre-recorded taped parts are interesting, especially the chilling lines recited by a child. Excellent sound.


----------



## cougarjuno

Telemann: Paris Quartets and Suites -- Quadro Amsterdam and Frans Bruggen conducting the Concerto Amsterdam (Teldec)


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## pmsummer

BYRD - PÄRT
*William Byrd
Arvo Pärt*
Calefax Reed Quintet
Kai Wessel - alto
_
MDG_


----------



## Flavius

Victoria: Missa 'Trahe me, post te' (based on the motet, the fifth antiphon at second vespers in the Feast of the Immaculate Conception of the Blessed Virgin Mary, the 8th of December). Westminster Cathedral Choir/ O'Donnell (hyperion)


----------



## Johnmusic

*Sibelius Symphony no. 7 in C major, op. 105
Leonard Bernstein
Wiener Philharmoniker




*


----------



## Janspe

*R. Strauss: Vier letzte Lieder*
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, led by Kurt Masur
Jessye Norman, soprano









Inspired by another thread, I decided to give a spin to Norman's take on this impossibly beautiful set of songs. I honestly do not know if there's any music that is more beautiful than this - but I'll readily admit that I always say stuff like this when I feel strongly about a piece...


----------



## Johnmusic

*Gioacchino Rossini - La gazza ladra - Overture + 8 others*


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonio Vivaldi Op 8. Il cimento dell'armonia e dell'inventione concertos 7-12: L'Arte dell'Arco:


----------



## deprofundis

Hmm lady and gentelmen , here what i am listening for the rest of the nght this following theme, portuguese polyphony of the greater of greatest, Cardoso, Lobo , Magalhaes, i absolutly love portuguese polyphony of renaissance and will willingly confess in having a nack for portuguese polyphony, dont undermined what portugueses achieved , there were a hudge heartquake in renaissance portugal, as i bean told so we lost countles motets, missa, magnificat and so on, how sad.I cherrish renaissance polyphony of portugal, the sound of the iberic garden of roses, Cardoso is a leading figure of renaissance, no doupt, good night so for the record the album im listening is..*Masterpiece polyphony of portugal vol 2 *since i had *vol 1* i said why not? .. and we all know , us music lover Manuel Cardoso one of the greatest is music shine in firnament end of story.

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Flute Quartets nos. 1 4 
Carol Wincenc, flute


----------



## Pugg

​
*Emil Waldteufel*: Famous Waltzes

Wiener Volksopernorchester, Franz Bauer-Theussl

Waldteufel: Dolores - Waltz, Op. 170
Waldteufel: Espana, Op. 236
Waldteufel: Estudiantina, Op. 191
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs - Valse, Op. 183
Waldteufel: Les Sirenes, Op. 154
Waldteufel: Pluie de diamants, Op. 160
Waldteufel: Tres jolie, Op. 159


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Symphony in B-flat major, Hob. I:98 • Symphony in E-flat major, Hob. I:99


----------



## Pugg

​
*Christmas songs: Price/ Karajan *


----------



## Pugg

​
Berlioz:
1. Les nuits d'été, Op. 7 / I. Villanelle
2. Les nuits d'été, Op. 7 / II. Le spectre de la rose
3. Les nuits d'été, Op. 7 / III. Sur les lagunes: lamento
4. Les nuits d'été, Op. 7 / IV. Absence
5. Les nuits d'été, Op. 7 / V. Au cimetière: clair de lune
6. Les nuits d'été, Op. 7 / VI. L'île inconnue
7. La damoiselle élue, L. 62


----------



## Pugg

*Donizetti*: Maria de Rudenz

Nelly Miricioiu (Maria de Rudenz), Regina Nathan (Matilde di Wolf), Robert McFarland (Corrado Waldorf), Bruce Ford (Enrico), Mathew Hargreaves (Rambaldo), Nigel Douglas (Il Cancelliere)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, David Parry


----------



## Guest

*CD 8: Bellum & Pax - Requiem de Prioris (L'homme Armé par De Cat, Werrecore, Obrecht, de la Rue, Josquin, Da Pacem par Brumel, Prioris et de la Rue par Capilla Flamenca, Psallentes et Oltremontano, Requiem de Prioris par Capilla Flamenca)*


----------



## eljr

Sistine Chapel Choir / Massimo Palombella
Veni Domine: Advent & Christmas at the Sistine Chapel

Release Date October 27, 2017
Duration01:04:36
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Der glorreiche Augenblick & Choral Fantasia

Claire Rutter (soprano), Matilde Wallevik (mezzo-soprano), Peter Hoare (tenor) & Stephen Gadd (baritone), Marta Fontannais-Simmons (mezzo-soprano), Julian Davies (tenor) & Leon McCawley (piano)

City of London Choir & Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Boys of Westminster Under School
Senior Choir, Hilary Davan Wetton


----------



## eljr

Patrick Summers / Houston Grand Opera Orchestra / Houston Grand Opera Orchestra & Chorus
Heggie: It's a Wonderful Life

Release Date September 1, 2017
Duration02:06:36
Genre
Classical
Styles
Opera


----------



## Pugg

​
*Khachaturian*: Ballettsuiten aus Spartacus, Masquerade, Gayneh 
(London Symphony Orchestra, Stanley Black)


----------



## Pugg

​
Louis-Ferdinand *Hérold *: Piano Concertos: No. 1 in E major / No. 2 in E flat major

Disc 1 
Angéline Pondepeyre (piano)
WDR Rundfunkorchester/Conrad Van Alphen


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Biffo

Rubbra: Violin Concerto, Op 103 - Krysia Osostrowicz with the Ulster Orchestra conducted by Takuo Yuasa - a new arrival today.


----------



## dillonp2020

Bach Orchestral Suites 1-4, performed by The Academy of Ancient Music with Christopher Hogwood at the Harpsichord as well as conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Symphonies.

Disc 1

V.P. Leonard Bernstein conducting


----------



## Vasks

*Mendelssohn - Calm Seas and Prosperous Voyage Overture (Marriner/Capriccio)
Saint-Saens - Symphony #1 (Soustrot/Naxos)*


----------



## Guest

*Bach cantatas*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini* - Tancredi

Sumi Jo, Lucretia Lendi, Anna Maria di Micco, Stanford Olsen, Patrick Peire, Ewa Podles, Pietro Spagnoli

Collegium Instrumentale Brugense, Capella Brugensis, Alberto Zedda


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---
Pietro Locatelli (1695-1764): Violin Concerto No.8 in E Minor

Gunter Kehr leading the Mainz Chamber Orchestra -- Susanne Lautenbacher, violin


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, concertos.*


----------



## Sloe

I am listening to Erkki Melartin´s opera Aino.
Very beautiful so far.

Orchestra: Orchestra of the National Opera of Finland
Conductor: Klaus Mäkelä

Conclusion very good.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Piano Concerto*


----------



## senza sordino

I'm playing this week the CDs I purchased this year. This collection is an odd mix, I usually listen to music mostly by theme. The one thing in common with these five is that I purchased these albums this year. Some new some second hand.

Pierne and Faure Trios. These are terrific, the Pierne starts out like George Shearing, but it quickly turns into classical French music, gorgeous music both pieces.









Strauss Don Juan Ein Heldenleben, a solid performance performed live in front of an audience 









Respighi Fountains of Rome, Pines of Rome, Roman Festivals









Tippett Symphony no 4, Fantasia Concertante on a theme of Corelli, Fantasia on a theme of Handel









Gubaidulina The Canticle of the Sun, Music for flute strings and percussion


----------



## Johnmusic

*How beautiful the music. the playing and the sound of the instruments.*

Robert de Visée Prélude et Allemande, Jonas Nordberg, theorbo 





Nigel North plays Weiss - Sarabande from Partita in G minor, lute


----------



## Rambler

*CPE Bach: Symphonies for Strings* The English Concert directed by Trevor Pinnock on Archiv








Woke up this morning to find snow cover - or what passes for snow in these parts. Other than refilling my bird feeders I decided to stay in. Tonight's listening starts off with these somewhat quirky symphonies by CPE Bach. These consist of fast and frenetic outer movements surrounding a slower arresting central movement.


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 5.

Spanking stuff and no mistake.


----------



## Guest

*Handel*

Organ Concertos opus 7 No. 1,2,3,4 & 5


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Arnold Bax Symphony # 1 in E Flat Major: David Lloyd-Jones, Royal Scottish National Orchestra:


----------



## Rambler

*CPE Bach: Die Israeliten in der Wuste* Salzburger Hofmusik directed by Wolfgang Brunmer on cpo







An oratorio by CPE Bach. Quite pleasing and well performed here. It lacks the punch of the oratorios by the likes of Handel - being much more intimate. The emphasis is on recitative and arias.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Donizetti * All 33 Overtures _ from Adelia to Zoraida di Granata! 
Four hours of Donizetti and no singing? Yes! Except for a brief intervention by the chorus (O nume pietoso at 3:19:25) in the Poliuto sinfonia, it's 4 hours of pure Donizetti orchestral glory! *

BTW I am not listening all at once but there are wonderful
melodies any rhythms. ENJOY


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Piano Sonata No. 41*


----------



## Malx

Schumann, Album fur die jugend Op 68 - Dana Ciocarlie.


----------



## pmsummer

CLARIFICA ME
_Léon Berben Plays The Historical Organ At Oosthuizen (c. 1521)_
*William Byrd*
Léon Berben - organ
_
Ramée_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Jeux*

Forget the silly ballet; this is great music in itself. My go-to has been conducted by Martinon, so I'm getting used to Boulez.


----------



## Guest

I received my replacement copy from Acoustic Sounds today. Op.111 certainly sounds better without two long scratches! There are a number of ticks and pops, however, despite a good cleaning. Perhaps a second cleaning will remove them. I'm not sure I like the new labels-one side is black and the other is yellow, and the DG logo is minuscule! None of this affects his monumental playing, which is the most important aspect!


----------



## Guest

Excellent playing and sound.


----------



## jim prideaux

Haitink and the LSO performing Brahms-2nd Serenade and the 3rd Symphony.


----------



## Malx

Saturday Symphony duty: kokkonen's Fourth Symphony.









A little earlier - Langgaard String Quartets Nos 1 & 5 - Nightingale Quartet.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

William Alwyn Symphony # 1: David Lloyd-Jones, the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra:


----------



## Malx

If you can listen through the mists of time that slightly affect this Historic recording you will hear one of the best performances of Sibelius's second Symphony. 
In my opinion Koussevitsky with the Boston SO just about gets all the transitions of tempo and dynamics spot on and time just flies by as you listen to a fantastic performance.


----------



## Janspe

*A. Bruckner: Symphony in F minor, WAB. 99*
Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra, led by Stanislaw Skrowaczewski









Yet another Bruckner F minor, from 2001 this time. It seems that no one really does this piece _wrong_, could that maybe be because the symphony pretty much "plays itself" if such an expression can be used? Skrowaczewski omits the repeats like Tintner, that's a definitive minus for me since I really enjoy the grandness of the piece when they are observed. So Inbal from 1992 and Ashkenazy from 1998 remain my go-to performances, with a slight preference for Inbal.


----------



## deprofundis

Lady & gentelmen tonight i honnor Bernart de Ventadorn whit two releases, yes two, deprofundis go in the depth remenber, so guys the release are from one of the utter most eminent ars vetus menber:

*En Un Mirahl chansos de bernart de ventadorn 2015 *woaw soundz lovely colorful, pretty perform by *Moz Aziman*
secondo offering is (dramatic drum roll ) on* Hyperion Bernart de Ventadorn 1987
(very well done & executed a gem of thee gems of ars vetus a most own in my mind).*

And i purchased some rad Hildegar von Bingen album , because im deprodundis im the real deal, im the sharpest knife in the drawer im edgy lol, ockay the album are:

*Hildegard von Bingen ''Celestial hierarchy'' sequentia (the best)
Hildegard von Bingen Symphonea sequentia ensemble like affored mention
Hildegard von Bingen 11,000 vir*gins anonymeous 4

Tercio if music is food for the mind i was hungry and needed a full platter of music of ancient lore , so like elvis would do when having breakfast i would have lars , bacon , eggs, saucage .. i bought a rather strange album:
*Polyphonies oubliée du faux-bourdon* *ensemble gilles de binchois*, darn what the hell is this , i heard of it in a book on medieval music i will have to consulted me encyclopedia more, since i got the two volume of Françoise ferrand.

Quatro, thanks for reading fellows :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Yehudi Menuhin Complete Recordings with Hephzibah Menuhin


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart* arias: Lucia Popp.


----------



## Guest

My favourite version - can listen to this forever...


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---










Now ---
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A Major, KV 581

Vertavo String Quartet with Martin Frost on clarinet


----------



## Pugg

​
The sound of Christmas.

.


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms & Schumann* - Chamber Music with Piano

Hrachya Avanesyan (violin), Boris Brovtsyn (violin), Alexander Chaushian (cello), Diemut Poppen (viola), Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)

Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34
Schumann: Piano Quartet in E flat major, Op. 47


----------



## senza sordino

I'm still playing CDs I bought this year.

Schubert Quartettsatz, and String Quartet no 15









Dvorak Symphony no 8, Suk Serenade for Strings, Dvorak Carnival Overture, a terrific disk









Tanayev and NRK Piano Trios, I really love the Tanayev, it's fabulous 









Shostakovich Cello Concertos 1&2









Crumb Black Angels, Tallis Spem in Alium for String quartet, Istvan Marta Doom A Sigh, Ives They Are There! Shostakovich SQ 8


----------



## bharbeke

*Luigi Cherubini: Mass in F "di Chimay"* (Muti, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Bayerischer Rundfunk)

This is an amazing piece of work and performance! Thanks to Kjetil Heggelund for the recommendation. Is there anything similar that you or anyone else would recommend?


----------



## Pugg

*








*​
*Hummel*: Piano Trios

Borodin Trio


----------



## KenOC

Pugg said:


> *Hummel*: Piano Trios
> 
> Borodin Trio


Hummel's Piano Trios are caviar.


----------



## Pugg

​*Strauss*- Aus Italien & Macbeth.

Rudolf Kempe conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*- Ernani

Leontyne Price (Elvira), Carlo Bergonzi (Ernani), Mario Sereni (Carlo), Ezio Flagello (Silva), Julia Hamari (Giovanna), Hartje Mueller (Iago), Fernando Iacopucci (Riccardo), Júlia Hamari (Giovanna)

RCA Italiana Opera Chorus & RCA Italiana Opera Orchestra, Thomas Schippers


----------



## Judith

Malx said:


> Schumann, Album fur die jugend Op 68 - Dana Ciocarlie.
> 
> View attachment 99869


Bought this wonderful album. At such a bargain too!


----------



## Malx

KenOC said:


> Hummel's Piano Trios are caviar.


They are salty and overrated ? 

Now listening to Sergey Khachatryan playing the Khatchaturian Violin Concerto with the Sinfonia Varsovia conducted by Emmanuel Krivine.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Opera again! La Commedia by Louis Andriessen. Love it when I'm unable to hum the melodies


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert* - String Quartet D810 Death and The Maiden/ *Beethoven* - Quartet in F minor op. 95


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

bharbeke said:


> *Luigi Cherubini: Mass in F "di Chimay"* (Muti, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Bayerischer Rundfunk)
> 
> This is an amazing piece of work and performance! Thanks to Kjetil Heggelund for the recommendation. Is there anything similar that you or anyone else would recommend?


I'm glad you liked it! If you haven't heard it already, Mendelssohn's Elias is wonderful too. I was also amazed at Cherubini's work. Happy listening


----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantatas*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Szymanowski* - Masques, Métopes & Études

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Nielsen, Symphony No. 3*.

This is a wonderful recording. The San Francisco SO's playing is beautiful and responsive, and the recorded sound is up-front and present with the right amount of acoustic echo.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms *- Double Concerto & Clarinet Quintet

Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Gautier Capuçon (cello), Paul Meyer (clarinet), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Aki Saulière (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Béatrice Muthelet (viola)

Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester, Myung-Whun Chung


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Verdi*- Ernani
> 
> Leontyne Price (Elvira), Carlo Bergonzi (Ernani), Mario Sereni (Carlo), Ezio Flagello (Silva), Julia Hamari (Giovanna), Hartje Mueller (Iago), Fernando Iacopucci (Riccardo), Júlia Hamari (Giovanna)
> 
> RCA Italiana Opera Chorus & RCA Italiana Opera Orchestra, Thomas Schippers


Superb taste... my compliments...


----------



## Guest

*Bach*


----------



## Guest

Malx said:


> They are salty and overrated ?


 :lol:

Very nice... very nice indeed... my compliments!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel*: Daphnis Et Chloé: Suite No. 2

*Roussel*: Bacchus Et Ariade, Suite No. 2


----------



## bejart

Johann Wilhelm Hertel (1727-1789): Double Concerto in E Flat

Drottinghqm Baroque Ensemble with Niklas Eklund on trumpet and Ulf Bjurenhed on oboe


----------



## MattB

Respighi: The Fountains of Rome; The Pines of Rome; Ancient Airs and Dances - Suite III

Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan


----------



## cougarjuno

Haydn -- Baryton Trios (ASV)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz*: Grande Messe des Morts, Op. 5 (Requiem)

Barry Banks (tenor)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus & London Philharmonic Choir, Sir Colin Davis.


----------



## Vasks

*Rossini - Overture to "Cinderella" (Abbado/DG)
Schubert - Lieder [Lachen und Weinen, Sass sie hier gewesen, Sei mir gegrusst] (D F-D/EMI)
Mendelssohn - Sextet for Piano ad Strings, Op.110 (Panhofer +/Eloquence)
Liszt - Hungarian Rhapsody #3 [aka #6 for piano] (Korodi/Capriccio)*


----------



## Judith

Just listened to 
Bruckner 
Symphony no 9

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Riccardo Muti

Became addicted to Muti since I listened to the wonderful recording of him conducting Brahms Symphony no 4 with the Philadelphia Orchestra and he has not let me down on this one.

Thank you so much Pugg. Wonderful CD


----------



## Guest

Judith said:


> Just listened to
> Bruckner
> Symphony no 9
> 
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> Riccardo Muti
> 
> Became addicted to Muti since I listened to the wonderful recording of him conducting Brahms Symphony no 4 with the Philadelphia Orchestra and he has not let me down on this one.
> 
> Thank you so much Pugg. Wonderful CD


Agree wholeheartedly with Judith... You've really been on quite a roll, Pugg, superb taste - loved the Martinon/CSO selections... I've been working my way through the Solti/CSO box and will post when ready...


----------



## agoukass

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 15 & 16 (K. 450 & 451) 
Murray Perahia, piano & conductor
English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## agoukass

Rachmaninoff: Variations on a theme by Corelli; 9 Etudes-tableaux, Op. 39
Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano


----------



## cougarjuno

This is a somewhat odd combination on a single disc:

Dvorak Symphony No. 3; Glazunov Saxophone Concerto; Gershwin Rhapsody in Blue. Whatever the reason for the combo, it's great music all around.

Vaclav Smetacek -- Prague Symphony


----------



## ldiat




----------



## bejart

Beethoven: String Quartet in D Major Op.18, No.3

The Juilliard String Quartet: Robert Mann and Earl Carlyss, violins -- Raphael Hillyer, viola -- Claus Adam, cello


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Haydn man

Something I came across on a thread about Bridge Cello Sonatas
A recommendation by TurnaboutVox
This will require some serious listening where the 2 string quartets are concerned. The short piece Phantasy seems particularly charming


----------



## Rambler

*JC Bach: La Clemenza di Scipione* Perillo; Wolff; Waschinski; Schafer; Mommel; Rheinische Kantorei; Das Kleine Konzert directed by Hermann Max on CPO







An Opera seria first produced in London in 1778. This is an opera illustrating the genre before Mozart shook it up. As such it is has interest (and it is well performed here) but I do find the opera seria genre rather underwhelming if good in parts.


----------



## Eramire156

*Pierre Fournier - Violincello*

*Eduard Lalo
Concerto for cello and orchestra in D minor

Camille Saint-Saëns
Concerto for cello and orchestra no.1 in A minor

Max Bruch
Kol Nidrei op.47

Ernst Bloch
Schelomo *









*Pierre Fournier

Orchestre Lamoureux
Jean Matinon

Berlin Philharmoniker 
Alfred Wallenstein *_(Bloch)_


----------



## Malx

Florent Schmitt, Salammbo: Trois Suites d'Orchestre Op.76 - Orchestre National d'Ile de France, Jacques Mercier.

I don't often care much for film scores but this music by Schmitt is enjoyable fare. Even though it was composed for a silent film the music could easily be regarded simply as Symphonic Suites.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

More contemporary opera here. Written on Skin by George Benjamin.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Nielsen, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Jeux
*
Jean Martinon with the Orchestre National de l'ORTF


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Eramire156

*The essential...*

*Leontyne Price*









*CD 8
Berlioz: Les nuits d'été
Fritz Reiner
Chicago Symphony Orchestra

Strauss: Vier letzte lieder
Erich Leinsdorf
New Philharmonia Orchestra *


----------



## Malx

Bruckner, Symphony No 9 - Berlin PO, Furtwangler.

This performance was recorded live in Berlin on the 7th of October 1944. Like the rest of this boxed set the recordings may often be available in better quality transfers elsewhere but given the reasonable price I won't complain.


----------



## Rambler

*JC Bach: Sinfonias & Overture 'La calamatia'* Netherlands Chamber Orchestra conducted by David Zinman on Philips








The second disc from this 2 disc set. Not profound but very enjoyable. Reminiscent of early Mozart.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Festive Overture. Vitezslav Novak, In the Tatra Mountains*

This is the best rendition of the Festive Overture I've encountered. The Novak piece, I don't know; it was recorded in 1950, and the sound isn't the greatest. I've never actually sat through the whole piece, so I'm forcing myself to listen, but I think this piece rises or falls on how it sounds, and it really needs to be heard in a more modern recording.


----------



## jim prideaux

Davis and the Staatskapelle Dresden performing Schubert's 9th Symphony.


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Sinfonia in B Flat, Bryan B4

Riyoko Matsui leading Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo from the bow


----------



## Johnmusic

_*Wilhelm Backhuas plays Beethoven Sonata No. 21 in C Op. 53 "Waldstein"*_


----------



## agoukass

Mozart: Sonata for two pianos, K. 448; Schubert: Variations on an Original Theme in A flat; Stravinsky: Rite of Spring.
Martha Argerich and Daniel Barenboim, pianos


----------



## Boston Charlie

Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Bernstein/NYPO); wonderful arctic music to go with the first snow of the season.


----------



## bejart

Carl Friedrich Zelter (1758-1832): Viola Concerto in E Flat

Daniel Gigberger directing the Munich Chamber Orchestra -- Hario9lf Schlichtig, viola


----------



## pmsummer

GUILLAUME DU FAY
_Motets - Hymns - Chansons - Sanctus Papale_
*Guillaume Du Fay*
Blue Heron
Scott Metcalf - director
_
Blue Heron_


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert*: piano sonatas D645/ D850
Christian Zacharias.


----------



## Guest

Absolutely my favourite (living) fiddler playing one of my favourite pieces...


----------



## Guest

Just can't resist adding a second favourite...


----------



## deprofundis

Dear mister* pmsummer* i bought 3 miissa of Guillaume Dufay tonight , you have an excellent taste, i prchased and em listening to
:Missa Sancti Jacobi
Missa For St James the greater

and a motets chansons cd on deutsch grammophone called

The virgin & the temps Dufay chant , motets


----------



## Pugg

*Berlioz*: Harold In Italy, Tristia & Les Troyens à Carthage - Prelude

Nobuko Imai (viola), The John Alldis Choir

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms* - The Piano Trios

Trio Fontenay


----------



## senza sordino

And now for something completely different.... I've been listening to mostly music from the previous 150 years for the past two months. Today I listened to some Italian Renaissance and baroque

Allegri Miserere, and the rest: Frescobaldi, Gabrieli, Marenzio and Nanino









Corelli 12 Concerti Grossi









Vivaldi Gloria, Dixit Dominus, Magnificat in Gm









Vivaldi Four Seasons, the rock and roll version. Not my favourite version, but I only paid $1.99 for this last summer









Vivaldi Concerti for lute and mandolin, lovely disk


----------



## Pugg

​
Weihnachtslieder / Christmas songs.

Hermann Prey (baritone),


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K384

Edita Gruberova, Kathleen Battle, Gösta Winbergh, Heinz Zednik, Martti Talvela, Will Quadflieg

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Guest

*Dufay*


----------



## Pugg

*Bach* - Fugues from The Well-tempered Clavier

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## chill782002

Charles Ives - Symphony 1

Morton Gould / Chicago Symphony Orchestra / 1966

I have to say I was quite pleasantly surprised by this. I generally find Ives' music quite hard going but this is a very nice work in the late romantic style. Good stuff!


----------



## Marinera

ldiat said:


>


Thanks Idiat, I think it's the first time I've heard portable harmonium despite its recent revival (yep, I went to research this curiosity to the original site). Sounds like a mixture between very limited organ and accordion to me - 1/4 organ and 3/4 accordion


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven & Mendelssohn* Violin Concertos

Nikolaj Znaider (violin)

Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, Zubin Mehta


----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantatas*


----------



## Pugg

​
Canon & Gigue

Wolfgang Schulz (flute), Dale Clevenger (horn)

Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra, János Rolla


----------



## pmsummer

UN CAMINO DE SANTIAGO
*The Way of St. James of Compostela*
Arianna Savall - soprano & harp
Ensemble La Fenice
Jean Tubery - direction
_
Ricercar_


----------



## Pugg

​*Ravel *- Piano Concertos

Krystian Zimerman (piano)

Cleveland Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez

Ravel: Piano Concerto in D major (for the left hand)
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales


----------



## Vasks

*J. C. Smith - Overture to "The Fairies" (Terey-Smith/Dorian)
Smethergell - Symphony, Op. 5, No. 2 (Lea-Cox/ASV)
C. P. E. Bach - Keyboard Sonata in D (Pletnev/DG)
Danzi - Sinfonia Concertante for Flute, Clarinet & Orchestra (Brown/cpo)*


----------



## Atrahasis

*All that passes away
Is only a likeness;
The inadequacy of earth
Here finds fulfilment;
The ineffable
Here is accomplished;
The eternal feminine
leads us up.*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet* - Thérèse

Agnes Baltsa (Thérèse), Francisco Araiza (Armand de Clerval), George Fortune (André Thoral), Giancarlo Luccardi (Morel), Gino Sinimberghi (Un Officier), Eftimios Michalopoulos (Un Officier Municipal)

Orchestra symphonica di Roma della RAI, Gerd Albrecht


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## agoukass

Schubert: Piano Sonata in A minor, D. 784; 6 Moments Musicaux, D. 780; Two Scherzi, D. 593

Maria Joao Pires, piano


----------



## bharbeke

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I'm glad you liked it! If you haven't heard it already, Mendelssohn's Elias is wonderful too. I was also amazed at Cherubini's work. Happy listening


I've heard the Fischer-Dieskau/Jones/Gedda/Baker version of it and liked it. I'm looking for a version with a little more power and cleaner audio.


----------



## bharbeke

*Louis Spohr: Symphony No. 7* (Howard Griffiths, NDR Radiophilharmonie)

Thanks, Pugg, for the recommendation! This is a very enjoyable symphony and just what I was looking for today.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Guest

*Terry Riley*

Cadenza on the Night Plaine
G Song
Salome Dances for Peace
The Gift
Good Medicine


----------



## Johnmusic

*Classical Music for Winter
CLASSICAL WINTER
A classical music collection for the winter season, perfect for relaxing by the fireplace! Get cosy and enjoy a playlist of classical music pieces inspired by the coldest time of the year & the most uplifting pieces of classical music composed for the Christmas festivities.

ARCANGELO CORELLI
Concerto Grosso No. 9 Op. 6 00:00
(Kiev Chamber Orchestra, Liviu Buiuc)

ANTONIO VIVALDI
The Four Seasons, Concerto No. 4 in F minor, RV 297 "Winter" 08:19
(Metamorphose String Orchestra, Pavel Lyubomudrov)

ALEXANDER LITVINOVSKY
Suite for Strings « Le Grand Cahier »: III. L'hiver 16:36
Suite for Strings « Le Grand Cahier »: I. La foret et la riviere 20:13
(Metamorphose String Orchestra, Pavel Lyubomudrov)

GEORG PHILIP TELEMANN
Viola Concerto in G Major, TWV 51:G9 22:59
(Warmia Symphonic Orchestra, Giovanni Antonioni, Silvano Frontalini)

PYOTR ILYICH TCHAIKOVSKY
The Nutcracker Suite:
No. 2a, March of the Toy Soldiers 37:32
No. 2b, Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairy 40:00
No. 2c, Russian Dance 41:56
No. 2f, Dance of the Mirlitons 43:02
(Metamorphose String Orchestra, Pavel Lyubomudrov)

STRAUSS II
Waltz, Op. 443: Be Embraced, You Millions! 45:33
Waltz, Op. 354: Viennese Blood 55:32
(Stettino Philharmonic Orchestra, Stefan Marzcik)

In Humility, Our Savior (trad.) 1:04:49
Ave Maria (Franz Schubert) 1:09:25
Because I Have Been Given Much (trad.) 1:11:31
More, Savior, Like Thee (trad.) 1:15:51
(Constantin Moscovici)

CLAUDE DEBUSSY - Children's Corner, L. 113: No. 4, The Snow Is Dancing 1:20:06
FREDERIC CHOPIN - Berceuse in D-Flat Major, Op. 57 1:22:13
ROBERT SCHUMANN - Kinderszenen, Op. 15: No. 7, Traumerei 1:27:51
JOHANN SEBASTIAN BACH - Orchestral Suite No. 3 in D Major, BWV 1068: II. Aria 1:31:10
FREDERIC CHOPIN - Nocturnes, Op. 9: No. 2 in E-Flat Major, Andante 1:37:31
(Giovanni Umberto Battel)

Thank you so much for watching this video by Halidon Music channel, we hope you enjoyed it! Don't forget to share it and subscribe to our channel http://bit.ly/YouTubeHalidonMusic




*


----------



## Eramire156

*Jascha's Mahler*

Last night on the way to work, this morning on the way home after a long night

*Gustav Mahler
Symphony no.1*









*Jascha Horenstein
London Symphony Orchestra *

recorded 29-30 September 1969

Listening now

*Kindertotenlieder*









*Heinrich Rehkemper

Jascha Horenstein
Berlin State Opera Orchestra *

recorded in 1928


----------



## jim prideaux

Blomstedt and the DRSO performing Nielsens 3rd and 4th symphonies......

for some reason in this particular performance of the 3rd I feel as if I can hear Prokofiev!


----------



## Johnmusic

*English coloratura soprano Gwen Catley (1906-1996) / Bell Song ~ Parts 1 & 2 (in English) / Lakme (Delibes) / Recorded: March 1947)

Gwen Catley (9 February 1906 - 12 November 1996) was an English coloratura soprano who sang in opera, concert and revues. She often sang on radio and television, and made numerous recordings of songs and arias, mostly in English. She was renowned for the clarity and agility of her voice particularly in florid parts, and her English diction was outstanding.*:cheers:





***********************************************
Gwen Catley sings "Ah! Ècho viens sur l`air from
La Jolie Fille de Perth by Georges Bizet, sung in English -- Most Brava 
Alec Whittaker (Oboe obligato)
London Symphony Orchestra Stanford Robinson, conductor London 30.IX.1949




 *************************************
Gwen Catley (Soprano) 'The Doll's Song' (Tales Of Hoffmann) (with orchestra conducted by Eric Robinson) ( A Gem )
(Barbier, Agate, Offenbach)





=====================================
Gwen Catley English Coloratura Soprano Ah! fors' e lui - Sempre libera, La traviata rec. 1943 sung in English a wonderful performance. (How wonderful)


----------



## Guest

The postman was very generous today! I started with Nikolaeva's Bach. Heavenly playing with good sound. (I was amazed that arrived from Lithuania in just 8 days!)


----------



## Malx

This disc is for me a desert island choice it combines a special Schubert "Unfinished" with a monumental performance of Beethoven's 5th Symphony.

Klemperer only conducted the Vienna PO on 19 occasions, this recording shows that, unfortunately, we will never know what great music making may have resulted had he conducted them more frequently.

The Beethoven performance is staggering, the pace at which Klemperer takes the piece is at times so slow it just shouldn't hold together but it does and some. This is not a fifth for those who only admire the HIPsters but is one that should be sought out and listened to with an open mind.
I love it!


----------



## chill782002

Terry Riley - Shri Camel

Droning, hypnotic and otherworldly...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Thomas Adès with The Tempest here. The 4th opera I've heard lately. I needed something completely different, after a lot of different recordings of Schubert's 15th string quartet. I also made a playlist on iTunes of music by Edison Denisov, that lasts just over 9 hours, that's my next "listening project"  I also heard some melodic death metal in the car!


----------



## Eramire156

_*Piotr Ilich Tchaikovsky 
Romeo and Juliet, Overture Fantasy

Richard Strauss
Til Eulenspiegel*_









*Charles Munch
Boston Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## cougarjuno

Poulenc -- Chamber Music:
Sextet for Piano and Winds; Clarinet; Oboe; and Flute Sonatas; Trio for Piano, Oboe and Bassoon


----------



## Flavius

Schubert: Piano Trios 1 & 2, Sonatensatz, Notturno. Trio Wanderer (LeChant du Monde)


----------



## cougarjuno

Piston: Symphonies 2 & 6 and Sinfonietta -- Gerard Schwartz and Seattle Symphony


----------



## Johnmusic

*Sonata para instrumentos de cordas [1894], do brasileiro Antônio Carlos Gomes [1836 -1896], na interpretação do também brasileiro Quarteto Bessler-Reis, gravada em 1988 - Bernardo Bessler, 1°violino, Michel Bessler, 2°violino, Marie-Christine Springuel, viola, Alceu Reis, violoncelo.*

*[00:00] 1. allegro animato
[05:22] 2. allegro scherzoso
[09:36] 3. adagio lento e calmo
[17:38] 4. burrico de pau (vivace)





*


----------



## deprofundis

*Deprofundis tonight strike home run and discover a mix of Hildegard von Bingen and tangerine dream new agy like mix, woaw, done by a german artist called: Holger Stiller (released date 2008 classified electro-ambient , not for purist of genra , but enjoyable for the rest of classical music affecionados.

Than im listening to a mass of Guillaume Dufay i did not had yet.. (please slap me in the face for this) joking...

missa ave regina caelorum, whit the fameous missa ancilla domini woaw what a program gentelmen, ladie's

Deprofundis have better to offer than frozen dairy treat like the perfect ice cream he take risk and buy whiteout hearing first, is open minded the best he can.

Love you guys of TC* :tiphat:


----------



## Johnmusic

*MORE WONDERFUL MUSIC FROM BRAZIL = SUCH JOY 
Alberto Nepomuceno - Seis valsas humorísticas para piano e orquestra 




*


----------



## Johnmusic

*One Hour of Music - The Greatest Waltzes of All Time 
This is one hour long mix of the greatest waltz music ever composed in history. It includes many of the brilliant works of Strauss and Tchaikovsky, but also some of wonderful waltzes not so known to general public.*

*Aram Khachaturian - Masquerade Waltz(War and Peace version): 00,06 - 04,00
Under the Sky Of Paris(Andre Rieu's version): 04,00 - 07,22
Johann Strauss II - Voices of Spring Waltz: 07,22 - 13,11
Juventino Rosas - Over the Waves Waltz: 13,11 - 18,01
Iosif Ivanovici - Waves of the Danube: 13,11 - 21,28
Johann Strauss II - Wiener Blut: 21,28 - 27,02
Johann Strauss II - The Fledermaus Waltz: 27,02 - 32,40
Eugen Doga - Gramophone Waltz: 32,40 - 35,12
Eugen Doga - My Sweet and Tender Beast: 35,12 - 37,50
Dmitry Shostakovich - The Second Waltz: 37,50 - 41,33
Piotr Ilych Tchaikovsky - Waltz of the Flowers: 41,33 - 47,14
Piotr Ilych Tchaikovsky - The Swan Lake Waltz: 47,14 - 51,44
Johann Strauss - Tales From the Vienna Woods: 51,44 - 1,00,00*

*



*


----------



## pmsummer

ABOVE THE STARRS
_Verses, Anthems & Consort Music_
*Thomas Tomkins*
Fretwork
Catherine King, Emma Kirkby, Richard Wistreich, Donald Greig, Jonathan Arnold, Charles Daniels: vocalists
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Johnmusic

*A wonderful voice and singer. ENJOY and GOOD NIGHT*

_*Baritone John Charles Thomas sings "Trees" on Victor Red Seal record 1525-A played on a 1926 Victor VE8-30X (Credenza) orthophonic Victrola with soft tone needle.





Di provenza il mar (La Traviata) • John Charles Thomas (Victor Credenza) 




*_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Piano Concerto- Fantasie Stuck
London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## agoukass

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition; Liszt: Mephisto Waltz No. 1, Hungarian Rhapsody No. 12, Funerailles; Balakirev: Islamey
Julius Katchen, piano


----------



## Pugg

​
*Atterberg*: Cello Concerto & Horn Concerto

Nikolai Schneider (cello), Johannes-Theodor Wiemes (horn)

NDR Radiophilharmonie, Ari Rasilainen


----------



## Pugg

​
*Stamitz*- Wind Symphonies

Consortium Classicum


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Diabelli Variations; Polonaise, Op. 89

Julius Katchen, piano


----------



## Pugg

​
Singphonic Christmas
Christmas songs from around Europe

trad.: Canco de nadal
trad.: Entre le boeuf et l'ane gris
trad.: Il est né le divin Enfant
trad.: Kling no klocka
anon.: O sanctissima
trad.: Quelle est cette odeur agréable?
trad.: Romance de Virgen y e l Ciego
trad.: Still, O Himmel
trad.: Venid cantad
trad.: Vom Himmel hoch
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols, Op. 28
Britten: A Ceremony Of Carols, Op. 28: Interlude
Grieg: Du gronne, glitrende tre (The Green, Shining Tree)
Gruber, F: Silent Night
Gruber, F: Stille Nacht
Hairston, Jester: Mary's Boy Child
Haydn, M: Heiligste Nacht
Hiller, W: Harfenklänge - 3 Christmas Songs for harp solo
Hopkins, J H: We three Kings of Orient are
Praetorius, M: Es ist ein Ros' entsprungen
Wade, J F: O come, all ye faithful


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*: Piano Concertos

Christoph Eschenbach (piano and direction), Justus Frantz, + Gerhard Oppitz, Helmut Schmidt

Hamburger Philharmoniker


----------



## Pugg

*Handel*: Messiah

Helen Donath, Anna Reynolds, Stuart Burrows, Donald McIntyre

John Alldis Choir, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Karl Richter


----------



## Pugg

​
Intimate Voices/ Emerson String Quartet

Grieg: String Quartet in G minor, Op. 27
Nielsen: At the Bier of a Young Artist - string quartet and double bass, FS58
Sibelius: String Quartet in D minor, Op. 56 'Voces Intimae'


----------



## Pugg

​
*Grieg*- Peer Gynt - Suites 1 & 2/ Sigurd Jorsalfar- Three Pieces For Orchestra, Op.56

B.P. Herbert von Karajan

1973 UK stereo vinyl


----------



## Pugg

​*Massenet*: Complete Solo Piano Works

Stefan Irmer (piano)


----------



## Biffo

Martinu: Memorial for Lidice; Concertino for piano trio and string orchestra - Trio Wanderer and the Gurzenich Orchestra, Cologne conducted by James Conlon


----------



## Vasks

*Crossman - Millennium Overture Dance (Lifchitz - N/S)
Wernick - String Quartet #4 (Emerson/DG)
Shapiro - Piano Trio (Eaken/Naxos)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Danzi*- Wind Quintets

Albert Schweitzer Quintet

Danzi: Wind Quintet, Op. 56 No. 1 in B flat major
Danzi: Wind Quintet, Op. 67 No. 3 in E flat major
Danzi: Wind Quintet, Op. 68 No. 2 in F major


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My very own Edison Denisov project. 9 hours on iTunes. Right now, the Requiem. Have heard the saxophone & cello sonata and guitar concerto. The playlist has 25 works


----------



## Flamme

http://vprclassical.radio.net/


----------



## chill782002

I'm not sure if Stokowski's arrangement is more satisfying than Ravel's but it certainly gives a different, and interesting, feel to the work.


----------



## Johnmusic

_*Tchaikovsky : Suite No. 2 in C major for orchestra Op.53 (complete) (1883) VIDEO *_


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonín Dvořák: Symphony # 1 In C Minor "The Bells Of Zionice": István Kertész, London Symphony Orchestra:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti*: Zoraida di Granata

Bruce Ford (Almuzir), Majella Cullagh (Zoraida), Paul Austin Kelly (Abenamet), Matthew Hargreaves (Ali), Cristina Pastorello (Ines), Dominic Natoli (Almanzor), Diana Montague (Abenamet)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, David Parry


----------



## Boston Charlie

Yesterday: Nielsen: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia Espansiva"; Sibelius: Symphony #5 (Bernstein w/Royal Danish & NYPO, respectively).
Right Now: Sibelius 5 (Bernstein/Vienna) 

Wonderful music from the Northern countries; both early favorites of mine to go with the winter weather.


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas, Op. 3

Glenn Gould, piano


----------



## Merl

Mozart and Davis today. Superb.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Stanisaw Skrowaczewski, Symphony (2003) in the memory of Ken Dayton: Stanisaw Skrowaczewski and Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern:


----------



## Josquin13

Over the past few days, I've been enjoying the Oxalys Ensemble performing chamber works by the Belgian composer, Joseph Jongen. IMO, Jongen's Concert a cinq, Op. 71, for flute, violin, viola, cello & harp is a masterpiece of its kind, and I'm warming to Oxalys' virtuosic playing:









https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N5IK6A9/ref=dm_ws_sp_ps_dp

Also, the Spanish pianist, Josep Colom, performing Ravel's Gaspard de la Nuit on You Tube--this is a passionately committed, rather volatile (occasionally almost unhinged) live performance--especially for one more used to Gallic coolness in this music:






And, Alicia de Larrocha playing Ferderico Mompou's beautiful Impresiones intimas (a disc for my desert island):

https://www.amazon.co.jp/モンポウ・リサイタル...754&sr=8-3&keywords=alicia+de+larrocha+mompou

or

https://www.amazon.co.jp/モンポウ・リサイタル...754&sr=8-8&keywords=alicia+de+larrocha+mompou

Later today, I plan to listen to Josep Colom's Musica Callada (by Mompou).

Currently, I'm listening to former harpsichordist Virginia Black's recording of Bach Partitas, which has become my favorite set on piano:

https://www.amazon.com/Six-Partitas...513099831&sr=1-1&keywords=virginia+black+bach


----------



## deprofundis

Piano for me this afternoon, i absolutly love* russian rarities album and russian avant-garde,* i have been hooked on* Anton **Rubenstein* works and have more enjoyement than hearing per se satie, his music so alive.. even if a second degree composer among the russian, thuss said not the best not the worst, some like his work like me , other tend to diminish is talent, *Arthur Lourie* is rad also,* Nikolai Obhukov* ect...i always wanded up listening to piano of these guys, dont know why, perhaps they struck an emotional cord in me, or spark perticular taste & liking hmm yep that it folks.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Now: Mozart: Symphonies 25, 35, 40 & 41 (Bernstein/Vienna); robust, vibrant, clear and up-beat. Bernstein unlocks the flavor; very fine for a conductor not exactly known for Mozart. Having the wonderful Vienna Phil in tow doesn't seem to hurt matters. 35 "Haffner" is my favorite of them all.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Eileen Farrell: Immolation scene - LIVE!

Here is a live performance from 23 November 1957 of Wagner's Immolation Scene from "Götterdämmerung" with soprano Eileen Farrell and the Boston Symphony Orchestra under the baton of Charles Munch. This performance led to their recording in the weeks ahead.
Magnificent !!!!*

* This soprano had a great voice, technique and sense of style. From what I read she preferred being a wife and mother and did not always have the drive  **  to do what is needed to be regarded as a SUPER GREAT. She is in SUPER GREAT mode here -ENJOY.*
*** The PR stuff and bowing down to impresarios.*


----------



## Johnmusic

*Alexander Glazunov : Suite for String Quartet in C major Op.35 (1887-91) 
Introduction & Fugue - Scherzo - In an Oriental Style - Variations - Waltz. 
Performed by the Shostakovich Quartet.




*


----------



## Eramire156

*Товарищ*

Music from a moribund empire









*Rostislav Boiko 
Symphony no. 2

State Symphony Orchestra 
Evgeny Svetlanov*

*Revol Bunin
Symphony no. 6

State Symphony Orchestra of the Ministry of Culture
Gennadi Rozhedestvensky*

*Revaz Gabichvadze
Symphony for String Orchestra, Piano and Timpani*

*Grand Symphony Orchestra of All-Union Radio and TV
Gennadi Rozhedestvensky*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Denisov project: Cello concerto with Carine Georgian and Dimitri Kitaenko/Moscow Phil.


----------



## Malx

Magnus Lindberg, Joy - Avanti Chamber Orchestra, Jukka-Pekka Saraste.


----------



## Judith

Not listened but watched on U Tube, Joshua Bell performing "Presto" from Vivaldi Four Seasons and The Four Seasons of Buenos Aires by Astor Piazzola. Known it for a while but never knew what it was called. Now fascinated by the latter. Anyone know the story behind it?


----------



## jim prideaux

DRSO conducted by Blomstedt performing Nielsen's 1st and 2nd Symphonies.


----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, Der Gesang der Nachtigall, Des Kriegers Abschied. Prey, Hokanson (Capriccio)


----------



## bharbeke

*Borodin: Nocturne from String Quartet No. 2* (Joshua Bell, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields)

This is spectacular! If this piece of music was a blanket, I would be snuggling inside of it.


----------



## Judith

bharbeke said:


> *Borodin: Nocturne from String Quartet No. 2* (Joshua Bell, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields)
> 
> This is spectacular! If this piece of music was a blanket, I would be snuggling inside of it.


Have that. Is heaven as rest of album that it is on.

Romance of the Violin


----------



## Johnmusic

*Dinu Lipatti - Barcarolle for piano in F sharp Major op 60 -- Chopin*
*How beautiful is the music and performance.!!!!*


----------



## Johnmusic

_*Nikolai Tcherepnin "Le Pavillon d'Armide" - The Grand Waltz 
- Viktor Fedotov
- Leningrad State Academy Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra*_*




==================

 The Distant Princess by Nikolai Tcherepnin is Melodic plus.
Prelude" by Russian National Orchestra 




*


----------



## Eramire156

*Jean Sibelius 
Violin Concerto in D minor, Op.47*









*Jascha Heifetz

Chicago Symphony Orchestra 
Walter Hendl*

Recorded on 10 & 12 January 1959 at Orchestra Hall, Chicago


----------



## cougarjuno

Milhaud: Piano Sonatas, Sonatine, Suite, and Hymne de Glorification -- Francoise Choveaux


----------



## Johnmusic

*Leoš Janáček -- Sonate for violin and piano*

_*I. Con moto 0:00
II. Ballade. Con moto 4:18
III. Allegretto 9:01
IV. Adagio. Un poco più mosso 11:27*_

*Josef Suk- Violin ===== Jan Panenka- Piano
Studio recording, Prague, 23 & 24.IV.1958*


----------



## Johnmusic

_*Coloratura Soprano ROSARIO GARCIA ORELLANA / "FLOR DE YUMURI" (Jorge Anckermann) (Beautiful voice, easy high notes and trills and a gorgeous lady)*_*





Coloratura Soprano ROSARIO GARCIA ORELLANA ? "VALS DE LAS SOMBRAS" (Ernesto Lecuona) 




*
------------------
Rosario García Orellana (October 2, 1905 Havana - November 3, 1997 New York City) was a Cuban coloratura soprano. Cuban composer and pianist Ernesto Lecuona composed Escucha al Ruiseñor (Listen to the Nightingale) for her [1] which she recorded, among other Cuban music, in New York City for RCA Victor.[2] She was thereafter known as Cuba's nightingale.

Her operatic debut came on November 25, 1933, courtesy of the Company of Opera of Chicago, at the New York Hippodrome, where she took the role of Gilda in Rigoletto - and received five curtain calls.[3]

She also had many concerts and shows in the Carnegie Hall and the Radio City Music Hall during the 1930s and she was part of Lecuona's company. In 1945, the famous Spanish Ballet La Argentinita hired Rosario to perform at the Metropolitan Opera House in New York.


----------



## bharbeke

*Howard Hanson: Symphony No. 1* (Schwarz, Seattle Symphony)

This is another fine recording of this symphony, approximately equal in my regard to the one Hanson conducted himself with the Eastman-Rochester Orchestra.


----------



## cougarjuno

Bach: Flute Sonatas -- Eckart Haupt


----------



## pmsummer

SEI SONATE Ò PARTITE
*August Kühnel*
Consort Les Voix Humaines

_ATMA Classique_


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Boccherini - Guitar Quintets. Academy of St. Martin in the Fields Chamber Ensemble. Pepe Romero, guitar. Philips Duo (2 CD's).
Eight winning works performed excellently. If Mozart had composed small ensemble works for the guitar I like to think that they would have sounded like this. One of my favorite albums featuring the guitar.

Earlier, Saint-Saens - Symphony #3 "Organ". Charles Munch and the Boston Symphony Orchestra. RCA. Perfect!


----------



## pmsummer

EL AIRE SE SERENA
*Music from the Courts and Cathedrals of 16th-Century Spain*
Seldom Sene - recorder quintet
_
Brilliant_


----------



## Johnmusic

*Wilhelm Backhaus plays Beethoven Sonata No.28, Op.101 *


----------



## Johnmusic

*I love the Mandolin. Enjoy with me please. *

_*Classical Mandolin with Caterina Lichtenberg - Calace: Bolero 





A. Vivaldi concerto for two mandolins G-dur I-II-III 




*_*
Sonata Concertata - Paganini - Mandolin and Guitar - 3 Movements 





Caliph of Baghdad (Overture) - Boieldieu 
The 'opera comique' "The Caliph of Baghdad" was premiered in Paris in 1800, and was celebrated throughout Europe, possibly because of its exotic subject matter. The current performance was part of a concert to celebrate the popularity of such works with orchestras and groups of diverse instruments, often based on guitars and mandolins, which were popular in Queensland in the last two decades of the 19th century and into the early 20th century.




*


----------



## agoukass

Chopin: Mazurkas, Waltzes, Polonaise-Fantaisie, Cello Sonata

Maria Joao Pires, piano
Pavel Gomziakov, cello


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Johnmusic

*Johann Nepomuk Hummel -- Mandolin Concerto in G major, S. 28

I. Allegro moderato e grazioso 00:00
II. Andante con variazioni 07:46
III. Rondo 12:26

André Saint-Clivier, mandolin
Orchestre de Chambre Jean-François Paillard -- Jean-François Paillard, conductor




*
Recorded in 1973 in Paris, France


----------



## bejart

Also ---



















Now ---
Jan Ladislav Dussek (1760-1812): String Quartet in G Major, Op.60, No.1

Camesina Quartet: Johannes Gebauer and Karen Walthinsen, violins -- Irina Alexandrowna, viola -- Martin Burkhardt, cello


----------



## Johnmusic

_*Vivaldi RV93 played by Il Giardino Armonico with a Swiss born solo lutenist Luca Pianca.
Exciting, beautiful and soothing all in one work. BRAVO !!!!!*_

*



*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*- Sinfonia Concertante K364; Concertone K191
IPO/ Perlman / Zukerman / Mehta


----------



## Pugg

​
*Fritz Wunderlich: The Christmas Album
*
Fritz Wunderlich (tenor)

trad.: Es ist ein Ros'
anon.: Es ist ein' Ros' entsprungen
trad.: Es kommt ein Schiff geladen
trad.: Ich steh an deiner Krippen hier
trad.: In Dulci Jubilo
anon.: Maria durch ein' Dornwald ging
trad.: Maria durch ein' Dornwald ging
trad.: O Freude über Freude!
trad.: Still, still, still
trad.: Vom Himmel hoch
trad.: Was soll das bedeuten?
Gruber, F: Stille Nacht


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms* - Clarinet Sonatas & Trio

Martin Fröst (clarinet), Roland Pöntinen (piano), Torleif Thedéen (cello)


----------



## senza sordino

I thought I would dig out some of my older albums, all Violin Concerti.

Saint-Saëns Violin Concerto no 3 and Wieniawski Concerto for violin and orchestra no 2. 









Bruch violin concerto no 1 and Mendelssohn violin concerto, a cracking performance. One of my favourites. Fantastic sound quality too.









LvB Violin Concerto and Sibelius violin Concerto. Zino Francescatti performs the Beethoven, it's a terrific performance. He plays the Fritz Kreisler cadenza, which is great. This cadenza seems particularly suited to this concerto. 









Vieuxtemps Violin Concerti 4&5. The fifth Concerto seems especially good, and that cadenza is jaw dropping. The fillers are really satisfying. Ravel Tzigane, with orchestra, this is the finale to the violin concerto I wish Ravel had written. Havanaise Saint Saens 









Schoenberg and Sibelius violin concerti. The Schoenberg is really good. The orchestra sounds fantastic in the Sibelius and Hahn's playing is always of the highest calibre


----------



## Pugg

​
The Academy In Concert

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner

Albinoni: Adagio for Strings and Organ in G minor
Bach, J S: Orchestral Suite No. 3 in D major, BWV1068: Air ('Air on a G String')
Boccherini: Minuet in A major from String Quintet Op. 11 No. 5, G275
Fauré: Pavane, Op. 50
Grieg: Two Elegiac Melodies, Op. 34
Mendelssohn: Scherzo from Octet, Op. 20
Mozart: German Dance, K605 No. 3 'Die Schlittenfahrt'
Mozart: Serenade No. 13 in G major, K525 'Eine kleine Nachtmusik'
Pachelbel: Canon
Tchaikovsky: Andante Cantabile (from String Quartet No. 1 in D Op. 11)


----------



## Malx

Awake early than normal this morning so, earlier whilst attending to work emails:


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven* - Piano Concerto No 3

Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli (piano)

Wiener Symphoniker, Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*- Otello

Renata Tebaldi (Desdemona), Mario del Monaco (Otello), Aldo Protti (Iago), Tom Krause (Montano), Nello Romanato (Cassio), Athos Cesarini (Rodrigo), Ana Raquel Satra (Emilia), Fernando Corena (Lodovico)
Wiener Philharmoniker, Konzertvereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor, Wiener Kinderchor, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Guest

*Desprez*

*cd1*

Italy :
Secular music ( from the Frottole to the Madrigal )










Nymphe Des Bois

Composed By - Joaquim Desprez*Directed By - Lionel MeunierEnsemble - Vox Luminis

Ile Fantaisies

Composed By - Joaquim Desprez*Directed By - Marc LewonEnsemble - Ensemble LeonesFiddle - Baptiste RomainViola - Elizabeth Rumsey, Uri Smilansky

Illibata Dei Virgo A 5

Composed By - Joaquim Desprez*Directed By - Rebecca StewartEnsemble - Cappella Pratensis

Allégez Moy A 6

Composed By - Joaquim Desprez*Directed By - Dominique VisseEnsemble - Ensemble Clément Janequin

Faulte D'argent A 5

Composed By - Joaquim Desprez*Directed By - Dominique VisseEnsemble - Ensemble Clément Janequin

La Spagna

Composed By - Joaquim Desprez*Crumhorn - Bernhard Stilz, Patrick DeneckerEnsemble - Syntagma Amici*Shawm - Elsa Frank, Jérémie PapasergioTrombone - Simen van Mechelen

El Grillo

Composed By - Joaquim Desprez*Directed By - Dominique VisseEnsemble - Ensemble Clément Janequin

Missa Lesse Faire A Mi - Sanctus

Composed By - Joaquim Desprez*Directed By - Rebecca StewartEnsemble - Cappella Pratensis

Missa Lesse Faire A Mi - Agnus Dei

Composed By - Joaquim Desprez*Directed By - Rebecca StewartEnsemble - Cappella Pratensis

Mille Regretz

Composed By - Joaquim Desprez*Directed By - Lionel MeunierEnsemble - Vox Luminis

Mille Regretz

Composed By - Luys De Narvaez*Vihuela - Rolf Lislevand

Italy : Secular Music (From The Frottole To The Madrigal)
Giù Per La Mala Via (Lauda)

Composed By - AnonymousDirected By - Roberto FestaEnsemble - Ensemble Daedalus

Spero Haver Felice (Frottola) & Giovanne Tutte Siano (Frottola)

Baritone Vocals - Vincent BouchotComposed By - AnonymousViola - Frédéric Martin (2)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy & Ravel*: String Quartets

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Marinera

Allegri - Miserere. The Sixteen and Tallis Scholars versions.


----------



## Guest

*CD2*

Italy : Sacred Music
Missa Papae Marcelli - Kyrie
Composed By - Giovanni Pierluigi da PalestrinaDirected By - Paolo Da ColEnsemble - Odhecaton 
Magnificat A 4 
Composed By - Adriaen Willaert*Directed By - Dirk SnellingsEnsemble - Capilla Flamenca 
Lauda Jerusalem A 8
Composed By - Adriaen Willaert*Directed By - Dirk SnellingsEnsemble - Capilla Flamenca 
Vox In Rama
Composed By - Giaches De WertDirected By - Paolo Da ColEnsemble - Odhecaton 
O Vos Omnes 
Composed By - Carlo GesualdoDirected By - Philippe HerrewegheEnsemble - Ensemble Vocal Européen De La Chapelle Royale
Domine Dominus Noster 
Choir - Choeur de Chambre de NamurComposed By - Giovanni GabrieliDirected By - Jean TubéryEnsemble - La Fenice*
Missa Sopra Ecco Si Beato Giorno A 40 (Credo)
Composed By - Alessandro StriggioDirected By - Hervé NiquetEnsemble - Le Concert Spirituel 
Italy : Secular Vocal Music
Anchor Che Col Partire 
Composed By - Cipriano De RoreDirected By - Lionel MeunierEnsemble - Vox Luminis
Solo E Pensoso 
Composed By - Nicola VicentinoDirected By - Roberto FestaEnsemble - Ensemble Daedalus
Se Quel Dolor Che Va Innanzi Al Morire
Composed By - Luca MarenzioDirected By - Roberto FestaEnsemble - Ensemble Daedalus
Vezzosi Augelli 
Composed By - Giaches De WertDirected By - Konrad JunghänelEnsemble - Cantus Cölln
Mercé, Grido Piangendo
Composed By - Carlo GesualdoDirected By - Roberto FestaEnsemble - Ensemble Daedalus 
Non Sa Che Sia Dolore
Composed By - Luzzasco LuzzaschiHarpsichord - Sergio VartoloSoprano Vocals - Cristina Miatello, Helena Afonso, Marinella Pennichi 
Barca Di Venezia Per Padova / Madrigale Alla Romana (Stile Del Marenzio Romano) / Madrigale Alla Napolitana (A Imitazione Del Spano Napolitano) / Seconda Ottava All'Improvviso Nel Liuto
Composed By - Adriano BanchieriDirected By - Dominique VisseEnsemble - Ensemble Clément Janequin


----------



## Pugg

*Bizet*: Carmen Suite and other works

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray

Bizet: Carmen Suite
Bizet: L'Arlesienne Suite No. 1
Bizet: L'Arlésienne Suite No. 2
Bizet: Patrie Overture, Op. 19
*Thomas*, Ambroise: Mignon
Thomas, Ambroise: Mignon Overture
Thomas, Ambroise: Raymond Overture


----------



## Vasks

_Played records today_

*Offenbach - Overture to "Orpheus in the Underworld" (Fiedler/RCA)
J. Strauss II - Tales from the Vienna Woods (Ormandy/Columbia)
Berlioz - Rackozky March from "Damnation of Faust" (Leinsdorf/RCA)
Svendsen - Romance for Violin and Orchestra (Grumiaux/Philips)
Sibelius - Belshazzar's Feast Suite (Rozhdestvensky/Melodiya Angel)*


----------



## bejart

Francesco Mancini (1672-1737): Flute Sonata No.9 in F Minor

Claudio Ferrarini, flute -- Luigi Fontana, harpsichord


----------



## Pugg

*Grofé*: Grand Canyon Suite/ *Gershwin*: Porgy and Bess - Suite/ Gershwin: Porgy and Bess: A Symphonic Picture

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini*: Stabat Mater

Katia Ricciarelli, Lucia Valentini-Terrani, Dalmacio Gonzalez & Ruggero Raimondi

Philharmonia Chorus, Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti*: Lucie de Lammermoor

Natalie Dessay (Lucie), Roberto Alagna (Edgard), Ludovic Tézier (Henri), Marc Laho (Arthur), Nicolas Cavallier (Raimond), Yves Saelens (Gilbert)

Chorus & Orchestra of the Opera National de Lyon, Evelino Pidò


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vivaldi, L'estro armonico concertos 1-6: Fabio Biondi and Europa Galante:


----------



## Flamme

http://vprclassical.radio.net/
Pretty cool radio with a great choice of tunes...And Vermont seems to be wonderful place, especially in winter...


----------



## Faramundo

Enchanting with buttered scones, toasts and orange marmelade...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*F. J. Haydn*
String Quartets Op. 54 Nos. 1-3
*The London Haydn Quartet* [Hyperion, 2015]

My new disc of the week, a double CD set with the Op.55 quartets on disc 2, which I'll leave for another week. I 'get' the London Haydn Quartet's HIP Haydn, despite the mixed press reviews, and particularly enjoyed their Op. 33 set, acquired at the end of last year.


----------



## Merl

Symphony 4. Just glorious. My favourite Schumann cycles at the moment are this, Zinman and Bernstein (yes, I said Bernstein) for different reasons.


----------



## Malx

To give him his full name:

Jean-Joseph Cassanea De Mondonville, Dominus Regnavit - Les Arts Florissants, William Christie.

from this attractively priced little box:


----------



## JAS

Since today is the first day of Hanukah (Chanukah):









The music sounds very much like Handel's Messiah, but in Hebrew (and obviously for different texts). There is some narration between selections.

This is technically volume 8 of the Anthology of Musical Traditions in Israel, which does not show in the image I selected online. (There are three CDs that cover this Baroque era.)


----------



## Eramire156

*Gustav Mahler
Das Lied von der Erde*









*Kerstin Thorborg
Charles Kullman

Bruno Walter
Wiener Philharmoniker *

From a concert performance given on 24 March 1936









The first of six recordings that Bruno Walter made of Mahler's Das Lied, it has been awhile since I last heard this recording, I couldn't agree more with Fred Gaisberg, that the fresh and youthful voices of Thorborg and Kullman are a joy to listen to,it remains a favorite recording of Das Lied.


----------



## Guest

Another outstanding Caprice recording.









No.1 and 2 today. My, this is a who's who of soloists! Wonderful sound.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Martinu, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Johnmusic

*Beethoven - Fantasia op.77 - Edwin Fischer Munich 1952 





Edwin Fischer plays Schubert "Wanderer" Fantasy D.760 




*


----------



## Judith

JAS said:


> Since today is the first day of Hanukah (Chanukah):
> 
> View attachment 99985
> 
> 
> The music sounds very much like Handel's Messiah, but in Hebrew (and obviously for different texts). There is some narration between selections.
> 
> This is technically volume 8 of the Anthology of Musical Traditions in Israel, which does not show in the image I selected online. (There are three CDs that cover this Baroque era.)


Happy Chanukah. I am also celebrating!


----------



## JAS

Judith said:


> Happy Chanukah. I am also celebrating!


I am not actually Jewish, but I attend a Unitarian Universalist Church, and we are respectful of most spiritual traditions. (I did improvise a chanukiah from three 3-part candelabra, and am, informally, lighting candles each night. Technically, one is not supposed to use the candles for practical, non-spiritual purposes, but I am at least trying to do it after sunset, lighting them in the proper order, and to let them burn for 1/2 hour before extinguishing.)


----------



## Sonata

Anton Bruckner time. I don't visit his music nearly enough

Symphony #3 conducted by Kubelik


----------



## Johnmusic

_ ****** I am enjoying the music the sound of the bassoon and the performance. ******_

*Luigi Gatti (1740 - 1817) was a classical composer. He was born in Lazise in 1740, the son of an organist, Francesco della Gatta.
Work: Bassoon Concerto in F-major (c.1795)*
*
Mov.I: Allegro spiritoso 00:00
Mov.II: Romance: Adagio sostenuto 10:04
Mov.III: Allegro assai 16:09*

*Bassoon: Stefano Canuti
Orchestra: Orchestra da Camera del Conservatorio di Musica di Mantova--Conductor: Fausto Pedretti




*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos. 1, No. 8*

Glenn Gould isn't doing it for me in these pieces.


----------



## Malx

Schubert Symphony No 4 - Chicago SO, Giulini.

It is so many years since I listened to this Symphony conducted by anyone, I feel I shouldn't leave it so long until next time.









Next a piano concerto firmly fixed in the late romantic style, big and sweeping at times - its a lot of fun to listen to, if that doesn't insult the piece too much!

Gabriel Pierne, Piano Concerto -Jean-Efflam Bavouzet, BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, Juanjo Mena.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Sutherland's surprisingly persuasive contact with Tosca, aided by the best of Scarpios, Tito Gobbi.
Gia mi dicon venal... Vissi d'arte
(Vissi d'arte begins at 6:04)*


----------



## Johnmusic

*Peter von Winter - Sinfonia Concertante in B-flat major for violin, clarinet, horn & bassoon 

Peter von Winter (baptized 28 August 1754 -- 17 October 1825) was a German opera composer who followed Mozart and preceded Weber, acting as a bridge between the two in the development of German opera.
Violin: Werner Grobholz
Clarinet: Dieter Klöcker
Horn: Nikolaus Grüger
Bassoon: Karl-Otto Hartmann

Orchestra: Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields & Consortium Classicum -- Conductor: Iona Brown




*


----------



## bharbeke

*Dvorak: The Water Goblin* (Rafael Kubelik, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra)(new to me)

Thanks to KJ for this recommendation. It's a very fine piece.


----------



## jim prideaux

Myung Whun Chung and the Gothenburg S.O. performing Nielsen's 2nd Symphony and Aladdin Suite.


----------



## Eramire156

*Stravinsky conducts Stravinsky*

Picked at random from the box set

*Igor Stravinsky 
Violin Concerto 
Symphony in Three Movements*









*Isaac Stern

Igor Stravinsky 
Columbia Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## cougarjuno

Strauss Tone Poems: Also Sprach Zarathustra; Don Juan; Macbeth -- Dorati and Detroit Symphony


----------



## Guest

This new Matsuev/Gergiev recording is now my definitive version! White-hot playing and fantastic sound. (A 192khz/24 bit download--the SACD doesn't come out in the US until Feb.18.)


----------



## Johnmusic

*2 Great singers and voices and stunning music = WOW
Tebaldi, Tucker - Simon Boccanegra Act 1: Cielo di stelle orbato... *


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---










Now ---
Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Sinfonia in A Major, Bryan A7

Riyoko Matsui leading the Haydn Sinfoietta Tokyo from the bow


----------



## Janspe

*S. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet/Ромео и Джульетта, Op. 64 (complete ballet)*
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, led by Vasily Petrenko









Prokofiev's Romeo and Juliet is a score that has the word genius written all over it. It's such an arresting score, I just kept getting my jaw dropped on the floor due to the sheer inventiveness of the music. The ending is some of the most turbulently emotional music ever written, I kept holding back tears. Absolutely essential!

Petrenko is a true master when it comes to Russian/Soviet repertoire - as his fantastic readings of the Tchaikovsky, Rachmaninov and Shostakovich symphony cycles prove, with an equally impressive Scriabin project under work. One can only hope he will record more of Prokofiev in the future - symphonies, operas, complete ballet scores...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach* - Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Igor Levit (piano)


----------



## Janspe

*S. Prokofiev: Sonata for Piano and Violin in F minor, Op. 80*
Martha Argerich, piano
Gidon Kremer, violin









For me, this is the greatest sonata written for the piano + violin duo. Probably my favourite Prokofiev work in general, it's simply a flawless piece. Terribly harrowing and depressing...but absolutely worth it! It's raw and uncompromising, yes, but it's some of the most touching music in the repertoire. I wish I was a better pianist, for this is music that I could spend a lifetime with. Luckily my ears work and I can listen to it again and again!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Trout Quintet

Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), Daniil Trifonov (piano), Roman Patkoló (double bass), Hwayoon Lee (viola), Maximilian Hornung (cello)


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*: Symphony no 7/ Leonard Bernstein conducting.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

​
*Edda Moser*:

Des Mädchens Klage (Der Eichwald brauset, die Wolken ziehn) D 191b
Die Götter Griechenlands (Schöne Welt, wo bist du?) D 677 2. Die Götter Griechenlands (Schöne Welt, wo bist du?) D 677
Klage des Ceres D 323 3. Klage des Ceres D 323
Die junge Nonne (Wie braust durch die Wipfel der heulende Sturm) op. 43 Nr. 1 D 828 4. Die junge Nonne (Wie braust durch die Wipfel der heulende Sturm) op. 43 Nr. 1 D 828
Im Abendrot (O wie schön ist deine Welt) D 799 5. Im Abendrot (O wie schön ist deine Welt) D 799
Nacht und Träume (Heil'ge Nacht, du sinkest nieder) op. 43 Nr. 2 D 827 6. Nacht und Träume (Heil'ge Nacht, du sinkest nieder) op. 43 Nr. 2 D 827
Delphine (Ach, was soll ich beginnen) D 857 7. Delphine (Ach, was soll ich beginnen) D 857
Himmelsfunken (Der Odem Gottes weht) D 651 8. Himmelsfunken (Der Odem Gottes weht) D 651
Licht und Liebe (Nachtgesang) D 352 9. Licht und Liebe (Nachtgesang) D 352
Berthas Lied in der Nacht D 653 10. Berthas Lied in der Nacht D 653


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wallace*: Maritana

Majella Cullagh (Maritana), Lynda Lee (Lazarello), Paul Charles Clarke (Don Caesar), Ian Caddy (Don Jose), Damien Smith (Captain), Quentin Hayes (King of Spain)

RTÉ Philharmonic Choir & RTÉ Concert Orchestra, Proinnsías Ó Duinn


----------



## bravenewworld

Ralph Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5






Today's listening was primarily composed of CPE Bach's _Magnificat_ with the RIAS Kammerchor and Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin conducted by Hans-Christoph Rademann (I can't attach an image because I'm not yet a junior member ).


----------



## Guest

*Renaissance and Baroque - Orgeln Niederlande Gustav Leonhardt*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Johann Sebastian Bach* - Rafał Blechacz

Rafał Blechacz (piano)

Bach, J S: Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben'
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben': Jesu, bleibet meine Freude
Bach, J S: Duets Nos. 1-4, BWV802-805
Bach, J S: Duet No. 1 in E minor, BWV802
Bach, J S: Duet No. 2 in F major, BWV803
Bach, J S: Duet No. 3 in G major, BWV804
Bach, J S: Duet No. 4 in A minor, BWV805
Bach, J S: Fantasia & Fugue in A minor, BWV944
Bach, J S: Fantasia in A minor, BWV944
Bach, J S: Italian Concerto, BWV971
Bach, J S: Partita No. 1 in B flat major, BWV825
Bach, J S: Partita No. 3 in A minor, BWV827


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
* Schubert*: String Quartet No. 15 in G Major, D887

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Joe B

A little choral music to start out the day.


----------



## Guest

*France Secular Vocal Music & Instrumental Music*

*Flanders & Netherlands Sacred Music*

*CD4*


----------



## Pugg

​
_The Glorious Sound of Christmas
Eugene Ormandy_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*- Piano Concertos Nos. 22 & 25
David Fray (piano)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Jaap van Zweden.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Wagner - Overture to "The Flying Dutchman" (Szell/Columbia)
Mahler - Four Songs from "Des Knaben Wunderhorn" (Minton/London)
Weill - Symphony #2 (Bertini/Angel)
*


----------



## Eramire156

*Robert Schumann 
Symphony no. 4*









*Gunter Wand 
NDR Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## dillonp2020

Beethoven Piano Concerto no.5.
Emil Gilels
Gunter Wand
Kolner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester

I previously wondered why so many lauded Gilels as one of the finest (to some the finest) Beethoven interpreter. I now understand.


----------



## Eramire156

*Giuseppe Verdi
Messa da Requiem *









*Elisabeth Schwarzkopf 
Oralia Dominguez
Giuseppe di Stefano
Cesare Siepe

Victor de Sabata
Orchestra e Coro del Teatro alla Scala, Milano*

Recorded 18-22 & 25-27 June 1954


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini*: Otello

Bruce Ford (Otello), Elizabeth Futral (Desdemona), Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (Elmiro), William Matteuzzi (Rodrigo), Juan Jose Lopera (Iago), Enkelejda Shkosa (Emilia), Ryland Davies (Doge), Dominic Natoli (Lucio), Barry Banks (Gondoliero)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, David Parry


----------



## Guest

*Bach *

Hohe Messe


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Luigi Boccherini: String Quintet Op. 10 # 1 & String Quintet Op. 10 # 2:, Enrico Casazza & La Magnifica Comunità:


----------



## Sonata

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Luigi Boccherini: String Quintet Op. 10 # 1 & String Quintet Op. 10 # 2:, Enrico Casazza & La Magnifica Comunità:


A very enjoyable recording!!

I listened to Vivaldi Sacred music this morning:


----------



## Dr Johnson

Stuck in a traffic jam on the M11 this lunchtime the performance below of Shostakovich's 2nd Piano Trio helped relieve the tedium:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b09hvskl


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 5 in C Minor, Op 67; Eugene Ormandy, the Philadelphia Orchestra:


----------



## Merl

More Schumann today and it's Tilson Thomas' excellent account of Symphony no. 2. Add this one to Ticciati, Zinman and Bernstein.


----------



## wkasimer

One of my favorite recordings of Messiah:


----------



## eljr

Andrew Davis / Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Vaughan Williams: Job; Symphony No. 9

Release Date January 27, 2017
Duration01:17:21
Genre
Classical
Styles
Ballet
Symphony
Recording Date
Recording Location
Domkirken, Bergen, Norway
Grieghallen, Bergen, Norway


----------



## Josquin13

dillonp2020 said:


> Beethoven Piano Concerto no.5.
> Emil Gilels
> Gunter Wand
> Kolner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester
> 
> I previously wondered why so many lauded Gilels as one of the finest (to some the finest) Beethoven interpreter. I now understand.


I'm pleased to hear that--as Emil Gilels has long been one of my favorite pianists (& particularly in Beethoven, Schubert, Prokofiev, & Medtner). However, I must say that Gilels was often better live, despite whatever flaws there may be in concert, than in the studio (though not always). Therefore, his live Beethoven is something to look out for, such as on the following Hännsler disc, which I'd strongly recommend:

https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical/products/8029407--emil-gilels-plays-beethoven

https://www.amazon.com/Emil-Gilels-...78432&sr=1-7&keywords=beethoven+gilels+ludwig

Also, have you heard Gilels' Beethoven 4th Piano Concerto, with conductor Leopold Ludwig? That's one of my all-time favorite 4ths:

https://www.amazon.com/Piano-Concertos-4-EMIL-GILELS/dp/B000003XJY

The unfortunate problem with Gilels' EMI Beethoven PC set in Cleveland isn't with Gilels' piano playing, but rather with Szell's mediocre conducting, which is too strait-laced and stiff, IMO.

Thread duty,

Today I've been listening to the complete works of Johannes Ciconia, performed by La Morra and Diabolus in Musica. For me, Ciconia was one of the great composers in music history:

https://www.amazon.com/Ciconia-Oper...d=1513278762&sr=1-1&keywords=ciconia+la+morra


----------



## eljr

Marek Janowski / Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra / MDR Leipzig Radio Chorus
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis

Release Date 2017
Duration01:13:00
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateSeptember, 2016
Recording Location
Berlin Philharmonie


----------



## Eramire156

*Sir Thomas and the New York Phil.*

*Jean Sibelius 
Symphony no. 7*









*Sir Thomas Beecham 
New York Philharmonic *

Recorded in 1942 by American Columbia Records


----------



## jim prideaux

Ricci, Susskind and the St Louis S.O. performing Dvorak's Violin Concerto


----------



## eljr

Sigiswald Kuijken / La Petite Bande
Johann Sebastian Bach: Cantatas - The Complete Liturgical Year in 64 Cantatas

Genre
Classical
(September 15, 2017)
Number of Discs: 19

1 of 19, Advent


----------



## Johnmusic

*Dame Elisabeth Schwarzkopf and Victoria de los Ángeles Heavenly Blend -- What a delightful gem !!!!!*


----------



## Johnmusic

_**********************Somethings Upbeat To Enjoy ***********************_

*Toscanini conducts the NBC Symphony Orchestra in the popular "Zampa" Overture, composed by Louis Hérold. Recorded August 5, 1952 and first issued on LP as RCA Victor LM-1834.*





*Rossini: La Gazza Ladra Overture Toscanini/Restored Sound 
This historic recording from 1946 has been restored to acoustic flat and is heard in 3D sound for the first time.*


----------



## bharbeke

*Scriabin: Symphony No. 2* (Vasily Petrenko, Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra)(new to me)

This was pretty good, especially the final movement.


----------



## Johnmusic

*How beautiful the music and performance.*

Serenade Melancolique - Tchaikovsky [Theremin] played by Clara Rockmore[





Toccata and fugue in D minor by J. S. Bach played on glass harp (musical glasses) by Robert Tiso


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Frank Martin, Concerto for 7 Wind Instruments, Passacaglia
*

I'm amazed that it's taken me this long to get around to listening to Frank Martin. From what I can tell, this is a very good anthology.


----------



## pmsummer

THE CLEARING
*Rachel Grimes*
Ensemble
_
Temporary Residence_


----------



## Boston Charlie

Today and Yesterday: I listened to assorted cantatas by Bach played by Masaaki Suzuki, the Bach Collegium Japan and friends, including the famous "Ein Feste Ist Unser Gott" (A Mighty Fortress is Our God). 

Over decades of classical music enjoyment, I pretty much avoided HIP recordings, as well as, Bach's choral works, but Suzuki (who is practically a one-composer musician) made a believer out of me on both counts.


----------



## Johnmusic

*The music is gorgeous and the playing superb.*

*Maxim Vengerov and Bassiona Amorosa play Czardas (also called Csárdás) by Vittorio Monti*


----------



## cougarjuno

Boccherini: Quintets for String Qt. and Guitar -- Artaria Quartet and Richard Savino (guitar)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ages since I heard Stockhausen, so Mantra now.


----------



## Guest

Another fine BIS recording. I love Sudbin's piano playing. The sound from the 92khz/24 bit download is excellent, too.


----------



## Flavius

Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine. La Capella Reial/ Savall (AliaVox)


----------



## Johnmusic

*Over an hour of gorgeous Early 16th Century Venetian Lute Music, Paul O'Dette (lutenist). What a rich sound.*


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Joe B




----------



## pmsummer

OF ETERNAL LIGHT
*Olivier Messiaen, Robert Moran, Meredith Monk, Ricky Ian Gordon, Gyorgy Ligeti, Kim D. Sherman*
Musica Sacra
Richard Westenburg - director
_
Catalyst - RCA Red Seal_


----------



## KJ von NNJ

bharbeke said:


> *Dvorak: The Water Goblin* (Rafael Kubelik, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra)(new to me)
> 
> Thanks to KJ for this recommendation. It's a very fine piece.


bharbeke - You are very welcome!


----------



## deprofundis

Fitzwilliam Virginal Book on BnF records, astoninshing but this date from 1956, and the recoorded not terrible, it'S acually quite good for it's era or the harpsicord player is top notch...

Than i recently purchased Onuté Norbutaité no yesterday no tomorrow amazing stuff.


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Mahler - Symphony #10 Adagio. Symphony #8. Leonard Bernstein and the Vienna Philharmonic. Soloists, Vienna Singverein, Konzert Vereinigung. DG.
A very good recording of the 10th's adagio. Sweetly played with excellent detail. Deeply felt.
In the 8th, the organ sounds a bit weedy. I don't think that a real pipe organ was used in this recording. I believe it is an electronic one. Soloists and choral support are excellent. All in all however, it's not as good a recording as his Sony from the 1960's. That one is special.
The 8th was the most spontaneously composed symphony by Mahler. Such an unbuttoned rush of inspiration. It turns off some listeners and I can understand why, but I love it for what it is. There are better recordings out there but this one is quite good in my humble opinion.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Quite beautiful*

*František Škroup (3 June 1801, Osice near Hradec Králové -- 7 February 1862, Rotterdam)
Work: String Quartet No.1 in F-major, Op.24 (ca. 1841) dedicated to Ole Bull*

Mov.I: Allegro animato 00:00
Mov.II: Andante grazioso 08:21
Mov.III: Scherzo: Allegro vivace 14:53
Mov.IV: Finale: Allegro appasionato 18:54

*Ensemble: Martinů Quartet*
Violin I: Lubomír Havlák
Violin II: Libor Kanka
Viola: Zbynek Pad'ourek
Violoncello: Jitka Vlasánková[/B][/COLOR]

*



*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn* - String Quartets Op.3, No.5; Op.64, No.5; Op.76, No.2


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---



















Now ---
Jean-Frederic Edelmann (1749-1794): Piano Sonata in G Minor, Op.7, No.2

Sylvie Pecot-Douatte, piano










A grisly end cut short a promising career --
Literally.

He was beheaded during the terror following the French Revolution.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Another fine BIS recording. I love Sudbin's piano playing. The sound from the 92khz/24 bit download is excellent, too.


Pure gold, I wonder what the critics going to say.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Pure gold, I wonder what the critics going to say.


"Critics are like eunuchs in a harem; they know how it's done, they've seen it done every day, but they're unable to do it themselves." ― Brendan Behan


----------



## Pugg

*Gounod*: Symphonies Nos. 1-3

Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana, Oleg Caetani


----------



## KenOC

Pugg said:


> *Gounod*: Symphonies Nos. 1-3
> 
> Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana, Oleg Caetani


Oleg Caetani is the son of conductor Igor Markevitch, who chose to use his mother's maiden name. He also has a nice cycle of Shostakovich symphonies.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler*: Symphony No. 5

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*- Piano Concertos 21 & 27
Lili Kraus.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*- Macbeth

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Macbeth), Elena Souliotis (Lady Macbeth), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Banco), Luciano Pavarotti (Macduff), Ricardo Cassinelli (Malcolm), Helen Lawrence (Dama), Raymond Myers (Medico)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Wandsworth School Choir, Lamberto Gardelli


----------



## Captainnumber36

Bach - B Minor Mass

Good for the Holidays!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: Manfred Symphony


----------



## eljr

Sistine Chapel Choir / Massimo Palombella
Cantate Domino: La Cappella Sistina e la Musica dei Papi

Release Date September 25, 2015
Duration58:55
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateMarch, 2015 & May, 2015
Recording Location
Vatican, Sistine Chapel


----------



## chill782002

Earlier comments regarding Dvorak's tone poem "The Water Goblin" reminded me that I haven't listened to that piece for ages. "The Noon Witch" is also very good.


----------



## Pugg

​
_Berliner Philharmoniker: The Christmas Album_

Sylvia McNair, Delores Ziegler, Hans Peter Blochwitz, Andreas Schmidt, Sigurd Brauns, Heinz Rehfuss, Rachel Harnisch, Kay Johannsen, Adolf Scherbaum, Karlheinz Zöller, Lothar Koch, Michel Schwalbé, Nicanor Zabaleta

Blechbläserensemble der Berliner Philharmoniker, Berliner Philharmoniker, RIAS Kammerchor, Schwedischer Rundfunkchor, Die 12 Cellisten der Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan, James Levine, Semyon Bychkov, Fritz Lehmann, Claudio Abbado, Ernst Märzendorfer

trad.: Es ist ein Ros'
trad.: Still, Weil S Kindlein Schlafen Will
Albrici: Sonata a 5
Albrici: Sonata a 5, 2 Trombette, 2 Violini con Fagotto
Bach, J S: Brandenburg Concerto No. 2 in F Major, BWV1047
Bach, J S: Christmas Oratorio, BWV248
Bach, J S: Christmas Oratorio, BWV248: Sinfonia 'Hirtenmusik'
Bach, J S: Orchestral Suite No. 3 in D major, BWV1068
Bach, J S: Orchestral Suite No. 3 in D major, BWV1068: Air ('Air on a G String')
Eccard: Vom Himmel hoch, da komm ich her
Klengel: Hymnus for 12 Cellos, Op. 57
Mozart: Flute & Harp Concerto in C major, K299
Mozart: Mass in C major, K317 'Coronation Mass'
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore in C, K339
Mozart: Vesperae Solennes de Confessore, K339: Laudate Dominum
Pezel: Fünfstimmigte blasende Musik
Schmidt, F: Notre Dame
Schmidt, F: Notre Dame - Intermezzo
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker: March


----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantatas*


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---










Now ---
Jiri Antonin Benda (1722-1795): Trio Sonata in E Major

Vaclav Slivansky, flute -- Ada Slivanska, violin -- Jana Matejkova, cello -- Monika Pecikiewiczova, piano


----------



## Pugg

*Hummel*: Complete Piano Sonatas, Vol. 1
Constance Keene.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Pugg

​
* Massenet*- conduted by Neeme Järvi
Truls Mørk (cello)

Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Neeme Järvi

Massenet: Don César de Bazan: Sévillana
Massenet: Fantaisie for Cello and Orchestra
Massenet: La Vierge
Massenet: La Vierge: Le Dernier Sommeil de la vierge (Légende sacrée)
Massenet: Le Cid - Ballet music
Massenet: Le Roi de Lahore
Massenet: Le Roi de Lahore: Overture
Massenet: Les Erinnyes: Scène religieuse
Massenet: Phèdre: Overture
Massenet: Scènes pittoresques


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Haydn: Symphonies 36, 38 and 42. Dorati/Philharmonia Hungarica from Decca set of Haydn Symphonies 36 to 48.


----------



## Vasks

_On Vinyl_

*Gomes - Overture to "O Guarany" (Carvalho/EMI)
Falla - El Amor Brujo (Ansermet/London)
Ginastera - Ollantay (Mester/Louisville)*


----------



## Guest

*Brahms*

Violin Concerto


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi:* Aida
Anja Harteros (Aida), Jonas Kaufmann (Radamès), Ekaterina Semenchuk (Amneris), Ludovic Tezier (Amonasro), Erwin Schrott (Ramfis), Marco Spotti (Il Re d'Egitto), Paolo Fanale (Un Messaggero), Eleonora Buratto (Sacerdotessa)
Orchestra dell'Accademia di Santa Cecilia, Roma; Coro dell'Accademia
Antonio Pappano.


----------



## Guest

*Debussy*


----------



## bharbeke

*Schumann: Kreisleriana, Op. 16* (Murray Perahia)

I enjoyed this work very much. The 1st and 7th movements were dazzling.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Shostakovich Cello concerto # 1 in E Flat Major, Op. 107 & Cello concerto # 2 in G Major, Op. 126

Mstislav Rostropovich, Evgeny Svetlanov, USSR state symphony Orchestra:


----------



## Kivimees

After along absence I share a long neglected CD from my meager collection:









Koechlin's violin sonata and piano quintet.

Lesser known works which I recommend highly to all those Koechlin fans (I know you're out there!)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Josquin13

Today's listening (& I expect over the weekend),

Performances that I consider to be the highlights from various Beethoven Symphony 1-9 cycles:

So far,

Symphony #7--Anima Eterna, conducted by Jos van Immerseel. This wasn't overall one of my favorite cycles, but! the special characteristics of original Viennese horns that Immerseel uses, and the brilliant open sound of the natural trumpets, and how they blend with the original woodwinds, make this one of the finest & most powerfully dramatic 7ths I've ever heard. (Their 8th is also very good.) The period & HIP conductors seem to do very well in the 7th, but rather poorly in the 9th, with the possible exception of Gardiner.









https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Sy...513364091&sr=1-1&keywords=immerseel+beethoven

Symphony #8--Orchestral Ensemble de Paris, conducted by John Nelson. Too many of the older conductors sound stodgy in this symphony, and it comes off as badly performed Haydn. But it isn't a dull symphony at all--in fact, quite the opposite. For me, it takes up where the 7th left off, and the best performances of the 8th are biting, incisive, and dynamic. Beethoven himself considered the 8th to be superior to his 7th. He composed it during the year of his Immortal Beloved, in what was undoubtedly the most joyful (& yet difficult) year of his life. Indeed, I hear the 8th as being full of joy. The Nelson performance was a real highlight from his HIP cycle (on modern instruments), and is one of the finest 8ths I've ever heard (along with Casals, Markevitch, Jochum in Amsterdam, Pfitzner, and Furtwangler).









https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Sy...=1513364360&sr=1-12&keywords=beethoven+nelson

Next up,

Nicholas Harnoncourt and the Chamber Orchestra of Europe in Beethoven's 2nd & 6th, and Riccardo Chailly and the Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra in Beethoven's Eroica.


----------



## Star

Jewish composer / Jewish conductor. Yes!


----------



## Johnmusic

*Elias Parish Alvars (28 February 1808 -- 25 January 1849) was an English harpist and composer.

Work: Harp Concerto in G-minor, Op.81 (1842)

Mov.I: Allegro moderato 00:00
Mov.II: Romanza: Andante 14:02
Mov.III: Rondeau: Allegro agitato 19:14

Harpist: Elizabeth Hainen
Orchestra: Bulgarian National Radio Orchestra
Conductor: Rossen Milanov*


----------



## MusicSybarite

sbmonty said:


>


I don't know the Rimsky's piano trio yet, but that by Taneyev is really incredible!


----------



## Eramire156

_*Max Bruch
Violin Concerto,no.1 in G minor, Op. 26*_









*Itzhak Perlman

Bernard Haitink
Concertgebouw Orchestra *









*Georg Kulenkampff

Carl Schuricht 
Tonhalle-Orchester Zürich *


----------



## Eramire156

*Time for "Old Sib's" no.7*

I can't get enough of this symphony lately...

*Jean Sibelius 
Symphony no.7*









*Sixten Ehrling
Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra *

29 January 1952


----------



## Johnmusic

*An artist new and impressive to me. Enjoy the flexibility, dynamics and trills.

From the video poster.
Pristine coloratura Niza Tank sings Lucia di Lammermoor: Mad Scene & "Quando rapito"

"Another singer who is a legend among the best singers of Brazil and unfortunately little known by the general opera audiences worldwide is the amazing Niza de Castro Tank, or simply Niza Tank (1931-), who was regarded by many as the best coloratura voice Brazil ever had.

Niza Tank sang at top form for more than 30 years in a carefully selected leggero repertoire and preserved her pure and girlish voice with astounding quality until her 70s (as you can attest in You Tube.

Her Lucia di Lammermoor was one of her most celebrated roles. The coloratura in "Spargi d'amaro pianto" and "Quando rapito in estasi" is wonderful, and I can think of few leggero voices with high notes as pure and velvety as hers, as is especially demonstrated in her spellbinding cadenza of the Mad Scene.

In my opinion, Niza Tank was the Brazilian - and, dare I say, even better - version of Lily Pons.

1) Ardon gl'incensi... Alfin son tua [0:00] - Cadenza [3:42]
2) Spargi d'amaro pianto [7:25]
3) Quando rapito in estasi [11:52]"




and
Carlos Gomes - Quem Sabe? - Niza de Castro Tank 
Compositor Brasileiro: Carlos Gomes (1836 - 1896) 
Obra: Quem Sabe?
Intérprete: Niza de Castro Tank
Piano: Achile Picchi





*


----------



## Johnmusic

Something upbeat.

*Beethoven - Turkish March (arr. for 8 pianos; Larrocha, Bolet, etc.)
2 successive performances of Ludwig van Beethoven's Turkish March from "Die Ruinen von Athen", arranged by Richard Blackford for 8 pianos. Played by Gina Bachauer, Jorge Bolet, Jeanne-Marie Darré, Alicia De Larrocha, John Lill, Radu Lupu, Garrick Ohlsson and Bálint Vázsonyi at a Gargantuan Pianistic Extravaganza in London, 1974.
Please note that the 2nd performance is NOT a shredding video - these great pianists were actually playing what you hear!*


----------



## cougarjuno

Mozart: Piano Quartets --- Menuhin Festival Piano Quartet (Naxos)


----------



## Johnmusic

*W. A. Mozart - Rondo alla Turca (Turkish March), solo classical guitar, Arranged and performed by Emre Sabuncuoglu.*


----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: Sym. Nr. 6 & Sym. Nr. 8. Orch. Phil. de Berlin/ Cluytens (EMI)


----------



## Joe B

Listening to the "Violin Concerto".......again. This piece is growing on me. There's a lot going on here. Borenstein has written a dance between the violin and the orchestra that gets so frenzied it turns into a duel at times.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Sonata

I'm becoming a Brucknerian 
His sprawling epic grandeur makes for a great work commute

Bruckner Symphony#6,Gunter Wand









Bruckner Symphony#8,Heinz Rogner


----------



## Flavius

Fayrfax: Missa O quam glorifica; Ave Dei patris filia. The Cardinall's Musick/Carwood, Skinner (ASV)


----------



## Pugg

*Hummel*: Piano sonatas

Constance Keene


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn* - Dorati

*Symphony in D, H.I No.6 *- "Le Matin"
For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---










And now, first listen to a brand new arrival --
Beethoven: String Quartet in F Major, Op.59, No.1

Cleveland Quaartet: William Preucil and Peter Salaff, violins -- James Dunham, viola -- Paul Katz, cello


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Emperor concerto.
For Mr. Beethoven's birthday.


----------



## Pugg

​
_Christmas with: Anneliese Rothenberger_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Hummel* - Piano Concertos

Stephen Hough (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra, Bryden Thomson


----------



## Pugg

​
*Torelli*- Concerti Grossi Op. 8

Mariana Sirbu (violin), Antonio Perez (violin)

I Musici


----------



## Pugg

André Previn conducts the L.S.O *The Nutcracker* - Complete Ballet (1987 UK stereo double LP,)


----------



## Guest

*Mozart*

*Serenade in C minor,KV 388 & Serenade in E flat,KV 375*

*Holliger Wind Ensemble*


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms*: String Sextets Nos. 1 & 2

Renaud Capuçon, Christoph Koncz (violins), Gérard Caussé, Marie Chilemme (violas) & Gautier Capuçon, Clemens Hagen (cellos)


----------



## Pugg

*Offenbach* - Can Can - Overtures & Ballets

Antonio de Almeida


----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantatas*

Meine Seufzer , Meine Tränen.............*BWV 13*

*BWV 14 & 16*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Victor Herbert*: Works for Cello & Strings

Maximilian Hornung (cello)

Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim, Sebastian Tewinkel

Herbert, V: Pieces (3) for String Orchestra
Herbert, V: Pieces (7) for Violoncello & String Orchestra
Herbert, V: Serenade for Strings, Op. 12


----------



## pmsummer

EL ARTE DE FANTASÍA
_El libro de circa nueva (1557)_
*Luis Venegas de Henestrosa*
The Harp Consort
Hille Perl - viola da gamba
Lee Santana - vihuela, cittern
Steven Player - Renaissance guitar, percussion
Helen Coombs - organ, harpsichord
Andrew Lawrence-King - director, harps & psaltery
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Vasks

_Seasonal Selections .. Day 1_

*Berezowsky - Christmas Festival Overture (Lipkin/CRI LP)
Persichetti - So Pure the Star (composer/Coronet LP)
Ives - Adestes fidelis in an Organ Prelude (Ellsasser/Nonesuch LP)
Erb - Christmasmusic (Endo/Louisville LP)
Stravinsky - Variations on the Christmas Carol "Von Himmel hoch" (composer/Columbia LP)
Dello Joio - Variants on a Medieval Tune* (DiCicco/private label LP)*

* = Good Christian Men, Rejoice


----------



## Guest

*Buxtehude Organ Works*

*CD 1*

1. Präludium C-Dur BuxWV 138
2. Komm, heiliger Geist, Herre Gott BuxWV 199
3. Nun lob, mein Seel, den Herren BuxWV 212
4. Nun lob, mein Seel, den Herren BuxWV 213
5. Herr Christ, der einig Gottes Sohn BuxWV 192
6. Erhalt' uns, Herr, bei deinem Wort BuxWV 185
7. Präludium e-moll BuxWV 142
8. Ach Herr, mich armen Sünder BuxWV 178
9. Präludium d-moll BuxWV 143 (überliefert in e-moll)
10. Vater unser im Himmelreich BuxWV 219
11. Gelobet seist du, Jesu Christ BuxWV 188
12. Puer natus in Bethlehem BuxWV 217
13. Passacglia d-moll BuxWV 161
14. Wär Gott nicht mit uns diese Zeit BuxWV 222
15. Toccata F-Dur


----------



## Pugg

*Dvorak*: String quartets 11 & 14

Panocha Quartet


----------



## bejart

Francesco Onofrio Manfredini (1684-1762): Concerto Grosso in G Major, Op.3, No.7

Jaroslav Krcek leading Capella Istropolitana


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini*: La Sonnambula

Lina Pagliughi / Ferrucio Tagliavini/ Siepi/ Anelli

Franco Capuna conducting.


----------



## Star

Mussorgsky pictures in an exhibition

Weissenberg. Great Jewish puanist


----------



## Guest

*Rameau*

*CD1*


----------



## Orpheus

Brahms 2nd piano concerto performed by Arthur Morreira Lima with the Berlin Symphony orchestra:









Sounds like quite a nice lively performance, though I'm no expert on Brahms. In fact, I've recently been trying to listen to him a bit more often in the hope that my appreciation of him will rise thereby, particularly of his orchestral works. (Always got on better with his chamber works for some reason...)


----------



## Malx

Having taken advantage of a free two month trial of Qobuz's CD quality (16-bit/44.1khz stereo) streaming service I have listened to the following cds of Violin Concertos today.

The BIS disc contains more challenging modern pieces with the Nordgren the stand out for me - I may well have to download and keep.


----------



## cougarjuno

Beethoven: Missa Solemnis -- Karajan and Berlin Phil


----------



## Kivimees

Traverso said:


> What is a puanist ?


A puanist is when "u" play the piano instead of when "i" play the piano. :tiphat:


----------



## Flavius

Grieg: Lyrische Stücke, Book 1-4. Austbo (Brilliant)


----------



## deprofundis

im listening to the equisite vocal performance of 
*Juan de Anchietta, *solid release on naxos , by mister Jeremy Summerly, i salute you skill for this one sire, it like today bright shining and sunny polyphony, i worship your Oxford Camerata, i have plenty of Jeremy Summerly in my collection see.

Deprofundis salute your skill sir, one of the best he done whit* gesualdo *sacred music is awesome, dont be fool naxos ain't cheap skate, they have gem , you have to buy and find for yourself.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rambler

*Janet Baker: Scottish Folk Song arrangements by Haydn & Beethoven plus various English songs* on Testament








Haydn and Beethoven in tartan mood! As delivered by Janet Baker hugely enjoyable.


----------



## senza sordino

I didn't set out to have a violin concerto listening project, but this is now part two of said project. Probably four parts.

Sibelius, Prokofiev no 2 and Glazunov Violin Concerti. Heifetz sure rips through these pieces quickly, perhaps a little too quick. But technically flawless and good sound quality too.









Bartok second violin concerto, Eötvös Seven, Ligeti Violin Concerto, a fantastic album. This is two disks, but the second disk is only 28 minutes long, too bad there isn't more music.









Schnittke Sonata for violin and chamber orchestra, Weill Concerto for violin and wind orchestra, Schnittke Concerto Grosso no 6 for piano, violin and string orchestra, Takemitsu Nostalgia for violin and string orchestra, nice album. But I don't play it too often.









Vasks symphony no 2 and Violin Concerto Distant Light. Very enjoyable 









Elgar Violin Concerto and Interlude from Crown of India, Polonia. My favourite version of the Elgar


----------



## Malx

J. S. Bach, Goldberg Variations - Igor Levit.

Beautifully played and recorded (by way of Qobuz).


----------



## Flavius

Brahms: Sonatas Nos. 1 & 2. Leonskaja (Teldec)


----------



## Johnmusic

*La Folia from the Renaissance through the Baroque up to Vangelis *


0:00 Improvvidsations on Folia Rodrigo Martinez 1490 c. Jordi Savall Hespèrion XXI
3:37 Antonio Martin Y Coll Diferencias sobre las Folias Jordi Savall Hespèrion XXI
10:38 Diego Ortiz Folia IV Jordi Savall Hespèrion XXI
11:50 Alessandro Scarlatti La Follia Béatrice Martin harpsichord
20:00 Arcangelo Corelli Concerto from Sonata Op 5 No 12 D minor La Follia Jordi Savall
32:16 Francesco Geminiani Concerto Grosso No 12 D minor La Follia Fabio Biondi
43:54 Johann Sebastian Bach Folia from Paesant's Cantata BWV 212
48:22 Antonio Vivaldi La Follia I Furiosi
57:24 Rachmaninov variations on a Corelli theme Folia or Follia Vladimir Ashkenazy
1:16:22 Vangelis Conquest Of Paradise Remembering ancient Folia

*La Folía (Spanish), also folies d'Espagne (French), Follies of Spain (English) or Follia (Italian), is one of the oldest remembered European musical themes, the first appearance is on Folia Rodrigo Martinez, Cancionero de Palacio (1475-1516) in Portugal*


----------



## Flavius

Brahms: Sonata Nr. 3 in f, op.5; Var. on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35. Leonskaja (Taldec)


----------



## bejart

Francois Devienne (1759-1803): Sinfonia Concertante No.4 in F Major

Wolf-Dieter Hauschild conducting the Rundfunk Orchester Des NDR Hannover -- Wolfgang Dunschede, flute -- Gernot Schmalfuss, oboe-- Klaus Wallendorf, horn -- Karl-Otto Hartmann, bassoon


----------



## Eramire156

CD 19 from the Decca Sound mono box set

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 61*









*Mischa Elman

Georg Solti
London Philharmonic Orchestra *

recorded 22-25 April 1955, Kingway Hall, London


----------



## Flavius

Fayrfax: Missa Albanus. The Sixteen/ Christophers (hyperion)


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Pugg

​*Mendelssohn*: Overtures.
L.S.O - Claudia Abbado


----------



## Captainnumber36

Filomena Moratti plays JS Bach's Partias % suites for Guitar.

I really love Classical Guitar!


----------



## Captainnumber36

Barry Tuckwell: English Chamber Orchestra perform Mozart's Horn Concertos


----------



## Pugg

​*Cimerosa:* Dixit Dominus

Cinzia Rizzone, Sylvia Rottensteiner, Gregory Bonfatti, I Musici Cantori di Trento & Voci Roveretane

Haydn Orchestra, Fabio Pirona

Remembering Mr. Cimerosa's birthday.


----------



## WVdave

Glenn Gould 
Bach ‎- The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 2, Complete (Preludes And Fugues 1-24)
Columbia Masterworks ‎- D3M 31525, 3 × Vinyl, LP, US, 1972.


----------



## Pugg

*Haydn*: String Quartets

Modigliani Quartet

Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 54 No. 1 in G major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 74 No. 3 in G minor 'The Rider'
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 4 in B flat major 'Sunrise'


----------



## Captainnumber36

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra perform Mozart's Linz and Prague Symphonies.


----------



## senza sordino

Part three of my violin concerto listening project 
Bach Dm Double BWV 1043, Am, E major and Dm for two violins. This last piece, BWV 1060, is probably an arrangement by Bach of an original piece lost. Terrific album, a quality HIP recording. I've muddled my way through the Double with other people, the Am and E major. The tuning of the E major is tricky, that pause in the first movement modulates to G#m with some Fx, f double sharps, tricky for a mere amateur.









Korngold, Barber and Walton. I think I might try learning the Barber sometime in the future 









Hindemith Symphonic metamorphosis of Themes by Weber, Violin Concerto, Konzertmusik for String orchestra and brass instruments, most enjoyable 









Stravinsky Violin Concerto, Honegger Pacific 231 and Rugby, Frank Martin Violin Concerto, Stravinsky Circus Polka. The Stravinsky is one of my favourite violin concerti, that chord!









Kabalevsky Violin Concerto and Cello Concerto no 2. I started to learn the Kabalevsky a couple of years ago but I put it aside because it was too difficult. I'll try again sometime. These two pieces couldn't be more different, the violin concerto is short and quirky but the cello concert is longer and darker. Good stuff to listen to. Mordkovich was a terrific violinist.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Piano Sonata No.21; Wanderer Fantasy

Alfred Brendel


----------



## Pugg

*Vivaldi*: Concertos for Lute & for Mandolin

Narciso Yepes (guitar), Monique Frasca-Colombier (violin), Takashi Ochi (mandolin), Silvia Ochi (mandolin)

Orchestre de Chambre - Paul Kuentz.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel*: Rodelinda

Joan Sutherland (Rodelinda), Alicia Nafé (Bertarido), Curtis Rayam (Grimoaldo), Isobel Buchanan (Eduigo), Huguette Tourangeau (Unulfo) & Samuel Ramey (Garibaldo)

Welsh National Opera Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*J. S. Bach*
Italian Concerto in F major, BWV 971
Ich ruf zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ, chorale prelude for organ, BWV 639
Prelude (Fantasia), in A minor, BWV 922	
Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, in D minor, BWV 903
Nun komm der Heiden Heiland, chorale prelude for organ, BWV 659
Fantasia and Fugue, in A minor, BWV 904 
*Alfred Brendel* [Philips, 1994[










*D Scarlatti*
Sonata in D minor, K 417, 'Fuga'
Sonata in A major, K 208
Sonata in C major, K 159
Sonata in C minor, K 56
Sonata in D minor, K 213
Sonata in G major, K 125 
Sonata in G minor, K 373
Sonata in D major, K 119
Sonata in F minor, K 69
Sonata in G major, K 425
Sonata in D major, K 29
Sonata in C minor, K 99
Sonata in G minor, K 12
Sonata in D major, K 479
Sonata in D minor, K 9
Sonata in F sharp major, K 318
Sonata in D minor, K 141
Sonata in D minor, K 32, 'Aria'
*Yevgeny Sudbin* [BIS, 2016]










*C. P. E Bach*
Sonata for keyboard in G minor, Wq. 65/17
Rondo, for keyboard No. 1 in A major, Wq. 58/1 
Sonata for keyboard in C minor, Wq. 65/31
Sonata for keyboard in D major, Wq. 61/2
Sonata for keyboard in F sharp minor, Wq. 52/4
Sonata for keyboard in G major, Wq. 62/19
Rondo, for keyboard No. 2 in C minor, Wq. 59/4
Sonata for keyboard in E minor, Wq. 59/1
Sonata for keyboard in A major, Wq. 65/32
*Mikhail Pletnev* [DG, 2001]










I've had these three discs on rotation in the CD player over the last few days. Still not sure about Sudbin's 'romantic' Scarlatti, I must say, despite his pyrotechnics.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Smetana*: Má Vlast

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Karel Ancerl


----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantatas*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin & Scriabin* :Vladimir Sofronsky 
Disc 2


----------



## Guest

*CD 5*

O venus bant
2
Salve quae roseo
3
Se dire je l'oisoie
4
Gentils galans
5
Ardo, Donna, per voi
6
Agnus Dei
7
Allemande & Saltarello "Bruynsmedelyn" - "Poussinghe"
8
Pavane - Gaillarde "Mille ducats"
9
Fantasia prima
10
Toccata
11
Triste España
12
Dindirin
13
Al alva venid
14
Lágrimas de mi consuelo
15
La Guerra
16
Claros y frescos rios
17
A la dulce risa del alva
18
Doulce Mémoire
19
Recercada sobre Doulce Mémoire
20
Diferencias sobre la Gallarda Milanese
21
Tiento y Discurso de segundo tono


----------



## Haydn man

A day late but doing some comparative listening for this weeks Saturday Symphony 
I remain a long term fan of Dorati, but there is no doubt that the HIP version with Pinnock brings something new and closer to what Haydn audiences at the time would have heard. The Dorati is smooth and well played with warmth and flow, but the Pinnock just seems that bit more spontaneous and energetic


----------



## Pugg

O Holy Night: _Christmas With Marilyn Horne and The Mormon Tabernacle Choir_

Marilyn Horne (mezzo-soprano), Columbia Symphony Orchestra, Mormon Tabernacle Choir, The Mormon Tabernacle Choir, Frank Asper (organ), Richard P. Condie (director), Alexander Schreiner (organ)

Jerold Ottley, Jerold D. Ottley

trad.: Angels We Have Heard On High
trad.: Deck the Hall
anon.: Joy to the world
trad.: O Tannenbaum
trad.: The Holly and the Ivy
Adam: O Holy Night
Berlin, I: White Christmas
Gruber, F: Silent Night
Mendelssohn: Hark! the herald angels sing
Yon: Gesu bambino


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Piano Concerto No. 1*

Great recording.


----------



## Guest

*C.PH.E Bach*

*Concerto, Wq 43,6 - Wq,43,3 - Wq 43,1*


----------



## Pugg

​
_Russian Piano Sonatas / Peter Jablonski_ (piano)

Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 in B flat major, Op. 83
Rachmaninoff: Piano Sonata No. 2 in B flat minor, Op. 36
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 in F sharp major, Op. 53
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 9, Op. 68 'Black Mass'


----------



## Vasks

Seasonal Selections ... Day 2

The whole thing


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some Hindemith I haven't heard before.


----------



## cougarjuno

Handel: Harpsichord Suites -- Paul Nicholson


----------



## Guest

*Bach Magnificat*


----------



## Eramire156

*A random CD from the Stravinsky box set, CD 23









Igor Stravinsky
Serenade in A for piano
Sonata for Piano (1924)*

*Arnold Schoenberg 
Two piano pieces Op. 33a and 33b
Suite for Piano, Op.25*









*Charles Rosen*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*- Fierrabras D 796

Josef Protschka (Fierrabras), Karita Mattila (Emma), Cheryl Studer (Florinda), Brigitte Balleys (Maragond), Robert Gambill (Eginhard), Thomas Hampson (Roland), Robert Holl (König Karl), Laszlo Polgár (Boland), Hartmut Welker (Brutamonte)

Arnold Schoenberg Chor & The Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Claudio Abbado


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770): Violin Concerto in A Major, D.97

Carlo Lazari on violin with L'Arte dell'Arco


----------



## cougarjuno

Stravinsky: Petrouchka -- Eliahu Inbal and Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Quartet in E Flat, KV 493

Beaux Arts trio with Bruno Giuranna on viola: Menahem Presler, piano -- Isadore Cohen, violins -- Bernard Greenhouse, cello


----------



## Taggart

disc 1 of










Excellent - looking forward to the second disc.


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Piano Concertos 1 & 2* Stefan Vladar and the Wiener KammerOrchester on Capriccio








The Piano Concerto No. 2 is, apparently, the earlier of these two concertos - despite the numbering. I believe Beethoven didn't consider the Piano Concerto No. 2 as one of his better works. As to Piano Concerto No. 1 - it's one of my favourite piano concertos. The last movement always makes me smile - lots of fun!


----------



## Flavius

Arcadelt: Primo Libro Madrigali. Consort of Musicke/ Rooley (deutsche harmonia mundi)

Le Divin Arcadelt (De Silva, Palestrina): Candlemas in Renaissance Rome). Musica Contexta/ Ravens (Chaconne)

Bossinensis: Petrarca ed il cantare a liuto. Nesci, Marchese (Tactus)


----------



## bejart

Karl Ditters von Dittersdorf (1739-1799): Symphony in C Major

Romeo Rimbu leading the Oradea PhilharmonicOrchestra


----------



## Eramire156

_*Wilhelm Stenhammar 
Symphony no. 2*_









*Tor Mann
Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra *


----------



## Balthazar

*Bach ~ English Suites*

Glenn Gould at the piano.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Ivan Sokol; Bohdan Warchal: Slovak Chamber Orchestra perform Handel's organ concertos!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Beethoven Razumovsky quartets no. 1 & 2 with the Tokyo string quartet. One to go!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Beethoven Razumovsky quartets no. 1 & 2 with the Tokyo string quartet. One to go! Hey! Whose birthday is it?


----------



## Guest

I love it when I take a chance on musicians I've never heard of and the recording turns out to be great! I bought both volumes of the Sonatas. Excellent playing and sound. (Live recordings.)


----------



## DavidA

Rachmaninoff Piano concerto 3

Wessenberg / Bernstein.

Quite different from his later one with Pretre


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas* Wilhelm Kempff on DG







I'm listening to the first 2 discs (Sonatas 1-7) from this set of the complete piano sonatas, played impeccably by Wilhelm Kempff. This is the earlier set he recorded in the early to mid 1950's.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Martinu, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Eramire156

In a remark attributed to Adolf Busch, he quipped that everything that Jascha Heifetz played came out sounding like Glazanov.
And although there maybe some truth in the quip, what glorious playing.

*Sergei Prokofiev 
Violin Concerto no. 2 in G minor, Op.63*









*Jascha Heifetz

Charles Munch
Boston Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, The Creation*


----------



## Guest

Hely-Hutchinson ~ Carol Symphony
Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra ~ The Glorious Sound of Christmas


----------



## Guest

No. 4.


----------



## Janspe

*J. Sibelius: Symphony No. 4 in A minor, Op. 63*
BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, led by John Storgårds









My favourite Sibelius symphony. So dark and cold, it feels Nordic to me somehow.


----------



## Janspe

*R. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung, Op. 24*
San Francisco Symphony, led by Herbert Blomstedt









Haven't continued on with my Strauss tone poems project in a few weeks, so it was high time to do something about it. _Tod und Verklärung_ is a brilliant work, very touching and evocative. Hoping to hear it live soon!


----------



## Guest

These two Piano Concertos may not have the most memorable melodies, but they are fine pieces nonetheless. Excellent playing and sound.


----------



## newyorkconversation

Modest Mussorgsky/Ravel - Pictures at an Exhibition
New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Giuseppe Sinopoli


----------



## Janspe

*S. Gubaidulina: And: The Feast is in Full Procession/И: Празднество в разгаре for cello and orchestra*
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, led by Jukka-Pekka Saraste
David Geringas, cello

(couldn't find a CD cover, I was only able to locate this piece on compilation playlist on Spotify)

This piece was a bit hard to track down. The problem was that for some reason all recordings on Spotify and YouTube carried its Spanish title (_Y: La fiesta esta en pleno apogeo_) which is probably so because the piece was premiered in Las Palmas. Anyway, it's the first time I'm properly listening to the piece and I'm happy to announce that it's a glourious work. It was apparently the first concertante piece Gubaidulina wrote since the _Offertorium_ and that piece is breathing heavily behind this one's back, but not in a negative way. I need to explore this much more later, but I'm already convinced that this piece is worthy of a piece in the repertoire. Not for the faint-hearted, though...

*A question for anyone who might know more about Gubaidulina's oeuvre than I do:* Almost _everywhere_ this piece is called the Cello Concerto No. 2 - and this puzzles me quite a lot. I know Gubaidulina later wrote more concertante works that include the cello as a solo instrument, but as far as I know this one should be the first of its kind. What on earth is the Cello Concerto No. 1, if such a thing exists?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Scarlatti*: Piano Sonatas (Volume 1)
Disc 2

Christian Zacharias


----------



## Boston Charlie

Today in the car on WCRB Boston: I happened to catch the last three movements of Brahms 3rd by Bernstein and the Vienna Phil. It doesn't seem to have the same enthusiasm and sense of spontaneity as Bernstein's earlier Brahms 3 with the NYPO, but still very good.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saëns*: Piano Concertos

Jean-Philippe Collard (piano)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, André Previn

Disc 1


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler* - Symphony no 9

New York Philharmonic/ Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Pugg

​*Bruckner*: Symphony No. 1 in C minor

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Jaap van Zweden


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach *: Weihnachtsoratorium [Christmas Oratorio]

Michel Corboz & Lausanne Chamber Orchestra, Michel Brodard (bass vocals), Kurt Equiluz (tenor vocals), Barbara Schlick (soprano vocals), Carolyn Watkinson (contralto vocals), Fabienne Viredaz (soprano vocals)

Lausanne Vocal Ensemble, Lausanne Chamber Orchestra, Michel Corboz


----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantatas BWV 20 & 21*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart / Weber / Spohr *- Clarinet Concertos

Gervase de Peyer (clarinet)

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis & Peter Maag


----------



## Pugg

double post...sorry


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms *- Piano Quintet with Maurizio Pollini


----------



## Balthazar

*Shostakovich ~ Piano Quintet*

Marc-André Hamelin at the piano with the Takács Quartet.


----------



## pmsummer

¡JÁCARAS!
_18th Century Spanish Baroque Guitar Music of_
*Santiago De Murcia*
Paul O'Dette - baroque guitar
Andrew Lawrence-King - harp and psaltery
Pedro Estevan - percussion
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Hol*: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3

Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Matthias Bamert


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti*- Maria Stuarda

Beverly Sills, Eileen Farrell, Stuart Burrows & Louis Quilico

John Alldis Choir & London Philharmonic Orchestra, Aldo Ceccato conducting.


----------



## Vasks

_Seasonal Selections ... Day 3_

*Pfitzner - Overture to "The Christmas Elf" (Beissel/Marco Polo)
Larsson - Pastoral Suite (Bernardi/CBC)
Poulenc - O magnum mysterium (Shaw/Telarc)
Lange-Muller - An Old Christmas Song (Holton/Naxos)
Ruders - The Christmas Gospel (Rudner/Bridge)*


----------



## Sonata

I had a wonderful weekend visit with my family downstate, celebrating our Christmas party. This was great but I missed my Bruckner. This morning I've started this:
*
Bruckner: Symphony #9, Gunter Wand*


----------



## pmsummer

ENDBEGINNING
_A programme of Sacred Music by Franco-Flemish composers active in the first half of the 16th century_
*Antoine Brumel, Thomas Crecquillon, Clemens Non Papa, Josquin Desprez, Jackson Hill*
New York Polyphony

_BIS_


----------



## Judith

Marathon repertoire today

Schumann Manfred Overture
Vienna Philharmonic
Zubin Mehta
Became fascinated with the Manfred poem by Lord Byron

Beethoven symphonies 2 & 5
Simon Rattle
Vienna Philharmonic 
from the box set
Last movement of 5th always brings me to tears

Dvorak 7th & 8th symphonies
Libor Pesek
RLPO
from the erato box set

Vivaldi Four Seasons
Joshua Bell
ASMF
performed just right for me

Haydn CPE Bach Cello Concertos
Steven Isserlis
Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen
Love this album


----------



## Sonata

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: Piano Quintet, Quintet for Clarinet, and Six studies on English Folk Songs for clarinet


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Guest

*Spain Sacred Music - Germany Secular Music - Germany Sacred Music*

*Gombert - Morales - de Victoria - Isaac - Hassler a.o.*
*CD 6*


----------



## Flavius

Arcadelt: Madrigali. Consort of Musick/Rooley (dhm)


----------



## Robert Gamble

A new composer for me.. Symphony No. 5 didn't do much for me, but digging the 'Lyra Angelica'.


----------



## Eramire156

*Jean Sibelius 
En Saga
Lemminkäinen Legends*









*Mikko Franck
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

"So is my love" by Ensemble 96, 24 voices. Norwegian Grammy-nominee with mostly Norwegian composers!


----------



## Johnmusic

_*Violinist Daisy Kennedy (1893-1981) / Sonata Op. 8 - Sonata Op.8 - Allegro con brio; Allegro molto vivace / Hamiltan Harty - piano / June, 23, 1922 --*_

"Daisy Kennedy (Burra, South Australia, Australia, 16 January 1893 - Hammersmith, London, England, 30 July 1981): Australian-born concert violinist.

Daisy Kennedy/Harty - Saint-Saëns: Inroduction & Rondo Capriccioso 





She was born in Burra-Burra, 160 km north of Adelaide, to parents of Scottish and Irish descent.[1] Her father, Joseph A. Kennedy, was headmaster of Glenelg Primary School and president of the South Australian Public School Teachers' Union.[2] For three years she was Elder scholar at the Adelaide Conservatory[1] under Mrs. Alderman and Hermann Heinicke.[2] She was a private pupil of Otakar Ševčík in Vienna for a year, and then studied for two years in the Meister-Schule there.[1] She appeared in London in 1911 and toured widely in Europe and in the United States, Australia and New Zealand. On 15 April 1914[2] she married the Ukrainian pianist Benno Moiseiwitsch; their daughter, the theatre designer Tanya Moiseiwitsch was born in December the same year. After divorcing Moiseiwitsch, she married the English playwright and poet John Drinkwater. She was a cousin of cellist Lauri Kennedy,[3] and thus also related to Lauri's son John Kennedy, another cellist, and grandson, the violinist Nigel Kennedy."


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Paris*

My Christmas present arrived early. I'm pumped.


----------



## Flavius

Le Divin Arcadelt ( De Silva, Palestrina): Missa 'Ave Regina caelorum'. Musica Contexta/ Ravens (Chandos)


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Yesterday, Humperdinck - Hansel und Gretel. Recorded in 1953 and part of the "Great recordings of the century" series, it still sounds great. Elisabeth Grummer as Hansel, Elisabeth Schwarzkopf as Gretel. Else Schurhoff plays the Hexe (Witch). All other soloists play their roles fitfully while the Choirs of Loughton High School for Girls & Bancroft's School provide support.
The Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by Herbert von Karajan. EMI. 

Today, Bizet - Carmen. Maria Callas as Carmen, Nicolai Gedda as Don Jose. The Orchestre du Theatre National de Opera de Paris conducted by Georges Pretre. EMI. Recorded in 1964. 

Now, the guitar music of Johann Kaspar Mertz - Bardenklange (Bardic Sounds) opus 13. Adam Holzman, Guitar. Naxos.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

More choral music with Ensemble 96. Now the album "Immortal Nystedt". Norwegian composer Knut Nystedt (1915-2014) was mostly known for his choral music. Even I might guess it's his music, when I hear it.


----------



## Guest

No. 7 today. Excellent all around. (I do think they could have come up with a more attractive cover, though!)


----------



## MusicSybarite

Robert Gamble said:


> A new composer for me.. Symphony No. 5 didn't do much for me, but digging the 'Lyra Angelica'.
> 
> View attachment 100100


_Lyra Angelica_ is the most beautiful that one can imagine.


----------



## Flavius

De Rore: Missa Doulce mémoire; Missa a note negre. Brabant Ensemble/ Rice (hyperion)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, A Village Romeo and Juliet*

I'm not a fan of opera, and I can't understand what these people are singing (even though they're singing in English, I think) but the music is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## cougarjuno

Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade and Russian Easter Overture -- Mehta and Israel Phil.

This is a superb recording. I have the Beecham recording of Scheherazade which is a classic but this one is lighter, perhaps more nuanced than the Beecham. Always thought Mehta was a bit underappreciated.


----------



## Guest

Superb playing and very clean sound-just a trace of early digital brightness. And for $1.98, it was quite a bargain!










While this LP certainly sounds good, I would expect a direct-to-disc recording to have a greater sense of presence and realism. I'm pretty sure this is my only recording made on a Mason & Hamlin piano-a Steinway or Bosendorfer would be my preference. Mayorga's playing is good if not revelatory.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Songs*

If it weren't for this box set, I wouldn't have discovered these lovely pieces.


----------



## Atrahasis

*Erkki Melartin *- Symphony No.2 in E-minor, Op.30, No.2


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: Piano concertos 11-12-13
Murray Perahia


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Pugg

*Braunfels*: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2

Auryn Quartet


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms*: Stefan Vladar.
Piano Sonata / Ballades.


----------



## Pugg

​
*French Orchestral Works*

Academy of St-Martin-in-the-Fields, Neville Marriner

Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust, Op. 24: Rákóczi March
Chabrier: Joyeuse Marche
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte
Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre, Op. 40


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner*- Der fliegende Holländer

Jose van Dam (Holländer), Kurt Moll (Daland), Dunja Vejzovic (Senta), Peter Hofmann (Erik), Kaja Borris (Mary), Thomas Moser (Steuermann)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantatas Das Alte Werk*


----------



## LarryShone

Rachmaninov, preludes, Pf. sonata #2, Trpceski


----------



## Pugg

*Haydn* - String Quartet In C Major, Op.76 No.3, Hob. lll:77 "Emperor"/ String Quartet No.13 In A Minor, D. 804 "Rosamunde"/
String Quartet No.12 In C Minor, D.703 - "Quartettsatz"


----------



## chill782002

I am having a very pleasant morning comparing vintage recordings of Beethoven's 7th symphony.









Arturo Toscanini / BBC Symphony Orchestra

Queens Hall, London, June 14, 1935









Willem Mengelberg / Concertgebouworkest

Concertgebouw, Amsterdam, May 21, 1936









Carl Schuricht, Orchester Des Reichssenders Berlin

Beethovensaal, Berlin, February 26, 1937









Wilhelm Furtwangler / Berliner Philharmoniker

Beethovensaal, Berlin, October 31 - November 3, 1943 (exact date of performance unknown, possibility that different movements may come from different performances).

Although the Furtwangler performance has always been a favourite of mine, all four performances have much to recommend them. It's surprising how much the tempos vary though, Furtwangler (37:49) and Mengelberg (37:40) take it at very similar speeds, Toscanini (34:41) goes a bit faster and Schuricht (32:24) positively tears through it.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Ghost and Archduke Trios

Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Guest

*Josquin Desprez*

I really can dwell in this music


----------



## Guest

*Heinrich Isaac*

I like to share this with all the old music lovers.

*Innsbruck, ich muss Dich lassen - Die Singphoniker *






Innsbruck ich muss dich lassen
ich fahr dahin mein Strassen
in fremde Landt dahin,
mein Freud ist mir genommen
die ich nicht weiss bekommen
wo ich im Elend bin, wo ich im Elend bin

2.

Gross Leid muss ich ertragen
dass ich allein thu klagen
dem liebsten Buhlen mein.
Ach Lieb, nun lass mich Armen
im Herzen dein erbarmen,
dass ich muss dannen sein, dass ich muss dannen sein.

3.

Mein Trost ob allen Weiben
dein thu ich ewig bleiben
stet treu, der Ehren frumm
Nun muss dich Gott bewahren
in aller Thugend sparen
bis dass ich wider kumm, bis dass ich wider kumm.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Innsbruck, I must leave you;
I will go my way
to foreign land(s).
My joy has been taken away from me,
that I cannot achieve
while being abroad.[3]

I must now bear great sorrow
that I can only share
with my dearest.
Oh love, hold poor me
(and) in your heart compassion
that I must part from you.

My consolation: above all other women,
I will forever be yours,
always faithful, in true honor.
And now, may God protect you,
keep you in perfect virtue,
until I shall return.


----------



## Marinera

Shostakovich - Cello concerto No.1; Sonata for Violoncello and Piano in G minor op.19









Chabrier - Air de ballet, Feuilet d'album, Habanera, Aubade, Impromptu, Ronde champetre - disc1









Now disc 2 Chabrier - Joyeuse marche - the choice influenced by Pugg's current listening.. Right, just finished listening to it, now it's Bourree fantasque and after it I'm moving onto Ravel's Sonatine. I'll go for Meyer's and Martha Argerich's versions.


----------



## Guest

Music in Europe at the Time of the Renaissance










Germany : Instrumental Music
7-01 Nun Welche Hoffnung

Composed By - Simon LohetOrgan - Bernard Foccroulle

7-02 Ricercar

Composed By - Hans Leo Hassler*Harpsichord - Léon Berben

7-03 Ballet Des Sorciers, Ballet Du Roy

Composed By - Michael PraetoriusDirected By - François FernandezEnsemble - La Bande De Violons Du Ricercar Consort*

7-04 Suite G-Moll XIII / Padouana, Gaillarda, Corrente, Allemande

Composed By - Johann Hermann ScheinEnsemble - Flanders Recorder QuartetRecorder - Adriana Breukink, Bart Spanhove, Geert Van Gele, Joris van Goethem, Jérôme Lejeune, Marion Verbruggen, Paul Van Loey

England : Secular Vocal Music
7-05 Ah Robin

Composed By - Robert FayrfaxDirected By - Lionel MeunierEnsemble - Vox Luminis

7-06 Helas, Madame

Composed By - Henry VIIIDirected By - Lionel MeunierEnsemble - Vox Luminis

7-07 Pastime With Good Company

Composed By - Henry VIIIDirected By - Lionel MeunierEnsemble - Vox Luminis

7-08 Taunder Naken

Composed By - Henry VIIIDirected By - Peter Van HeyghenEnsemble - Mezzaluna (2)

7-09 Now Is The Month Of Maying

Composed By - Thomas MorleyDirected By - Lionel MeunierEnsemble - Vox Luminis

7-10 Zephyrus Breathing

Composed By - Luca MarenzioDirected By - Lionel MeunierEnsemble - Vox Luminis

7-11 O Care Thou Willt Despach Me

Composed By - Thomas WeelkesEnsemble - Deller Consort, Jaye Consort Of ViolsTenor Vocals - Neil Jenkins

7-12 The Cries Of London (Part I)

Composed By - Thomas WeelkesEnsemble - Deller Consort, Jaye Consort Of ViolsTenor Vocals - Neil Jenkins

7-13 O Grief

Composed By - Giovanni Coperario*Countertenor Vocals - Paulin BündgenEnsemble - Ensemble CéladonLute - Rémi CassaigneViol - Eleanor Lewis-Cloué, Florence Bolton, Luc Gaugler

7-14 Can She Excuse

Bass Vocals - Alain BuetComposed By - John DowlandLute, Directed By - Thomas DunfordSoprano Vocals - Ruby HughesTenor Vocals - Paul Agnew (2), Reinoud Van Mechelen

7-15 I Saw My Lady Weep

Composed By - John DowlandCountertenor Vocals - Alfred DellerLute - Robert Spencer (2)

7-16 O Death, Rock Me Asleep

Composed By - William ByrdCountertenor Vocals - James Bowman (2)Ensemble - Ricercar Consort

7-17 When Daphne From Fair Phoebus Did Fly

Composed By - AnonymousEnsemble - Ricercar ConsortSoprano Vocals - Susan Hamilton (2)

7-18 Fortune My Foe

Composed By - AnonymousDirected By - Patrick DeneckerEnsemble - La CacciaSoprano Vocals - Susan Hamilton (2)

England : Instrumental Music
7-19 In Nomine A 6

Composed By - Alfonso FerraboscoDirected By - Philippe Pierlot (2)Ensemble - Ricercar Consort

7-20 Fantasia A 6

Composed By - William ByrdDirected By - Philippe Pierlot (2)Ensemble - Ricercar Consort

7-21 The King Of Denmarke His Galliard

Composed By - John DowlandLute - Thomas Dunford

7-22 Goe From My Window

Composed By - Richard AllisonDirected By - Patrick DeneckerEnsemble - La Caccia

7-23 The Quadran Pavin

Composed By - AnonymousVirginal - Guy Penson


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*- Symphony no 3 & 8
Vienna Philharmonic / Carlos Kleiber, conducting.


----------



## chill782002

Mahler - 6th Symphony

Eduard van Beinum / Concertgebouworkest

Live recording, December 7, 1955


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert* - Rosamunde

Ileana Cotrubas (soprano)

Staatskapelle Dresden, Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Willi Boskovsky


----------



## sbmonty

Beethoven Symphony No. 2


----------



## Vasks

_Seasonal Selections ... Day 4_


----------



## Art Rock

I am not a Levine fan (even before the current scandals), but I could not resist getting this one at the price of 2 euro for a brand new 94 min double CD (from JPC). This must be one of the slowest versions on the market, but it is worth giving it a spin.


----------



## Guest

*J. S. BACH: Non sa che sia dolore (BWV 209)*


----------



## Robert Gamble

Some cello concertos to start the day...


----------



## Pugg

​
_Placido Domigo & Friends celebrate Christmas in Vienna._

trad.: Adeste fideles
trad.: Angels We Have Heard On High
trad.: Deck the Hall
trad.: Ding dong! merrily on high
trad.: The Twelve Days Of Christmas
Adam: O Holy Night
Berlin, I: White Christmas
Gruber, F: Stille Nacht
Holst: In the Bleak Mid-winter (Cranham)
Leontovich: Carol of the Bells
Niles: I wonder as I wander
Yon: Gesu bambino


----------



## Johnmusic

Luigi Gatti - Concertone in D-major for two violins (1770's) 
Violin I: Paolo Ghidoni
Violin II: Rita Mascagna
Cello: Pietro Bosna

Orchestra: Orchestra dei Ducati -- Conductor: Fausto Pedretti


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Charles Ives Symphony # 1 in D Minor, Eugene Ormandy, the Philadelphia Orchestra:










Vinyl


----------



## Balthazar

*Debussy ~ Études*

Pascal Rogé is becoming my go-to pianist for all things Debussy. A perfect pairing.


----------



## Merl

Still love this set. My local orchestra played out of their skins for this set. It's a bit ragged at times but still stands the test of time against many other Brahms cycles. Classic.


----------



## Malx

A new arrival - this four disc set of French Music fills a lot of gaps for me:

This evening: Darius Milhaud, La Creation du Monde & Suite provencale pour orchestre - Boston SO, Munch.


----------



## Haydn man

Symphony No.40
Mozart played by a big band on top of their game. Perhaps not fashionable to like Karajan in these performances now, but still great to my ears. Probably helped by the fact I got these on record when they originally came out


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Christmas Oratorio. Janowitz, Ludwig, Wunderlich, Crass, Munich Bach Choir & Orch./ Richter (Archiv)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Florida Suite*


----------



## bharbeke

*Schumann: Davidsbundlertanze, Op. 6 and Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op. 26* (Murray Perahia)

Both of these works were enjoyable. In the Op. 6, I particularly liked I-4, I-6, II-1, and II-4.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Something new...


----------



## Judith

Balthazar said:


> *Debussy ~ Études*
> 
> Pascal Rogé is becoming my go-to pianist for all things Debussy. A perfect pairing.


I love his Satie recordings


----------



## Johnmusic

*Gabriel Pierné: Concert for harp & orchestra by Isabelle Moretti *
Isabelle Moretti, harp
Rundfunkorchester des Südwestfunks
Conducted by Klaus Arp
1992


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Eventyr
*

This is a lovely, evocative work which, unusually, features a male chorus, only twice, shouting.


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Magnificat. Stader, Topper, Haefliger, Fischer-Dieskau, Munich Bach Choir & Orch./ Richter (Archiv)


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> *Delius, Eventyr
> *
> 
> This is a lovely, evocative work which, unusually, features a male chorus, only twice, shouting.
> 
> View attachment 100128


No regrets I presume


----------



## KenOC

Walter Piston, Symphony No. 3. Refined, a bit lightweight, and entertaining.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Traverso said:


> No regrets I presume


Oh, absolutely, no regrets! This is an amazing collection of recordings. I used to think only Beecham could do this music justice (and he is represented on two discs), but this sets out a convincing case for more modern recordings.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Balthazar said:


> *Debussy ~ Études*
> 
> Pascal Rogé is becoming my go-to pianist for all things Debussy. A perfect pairing.


Have you heard his earlier recordings on Decca? I really like them. I wonder how they compare to the newer ones, if there are substantial differences.


----------



## Guest

These two LPs arrived today. This is a severe test of my tolerance for contemporary music! I like a lot of Henze's music, but the taped parts in the 2nd Violin Concerto don't do much for me.










This formed quite a contrast to the Henze! Beautiful playing and sound.


----------



## Orpheus

Guillame Dufay's Missa Se la face ay pale, performed by Diabolus in Musica (nothing to do with heavy metal, in case anyone is wondering - this is the French early music vocal ensemble).









Beautifully sung, and fine music too, calmer and more introspective compared to his probably better known L'homme Armé mass. The more transcendent, contemplative aspects of medieval spirituality seem well represented in this recording.


----------



## Flavius

Byrd: Masses for 3,4 & 5 Voices; Ave verum. Hilliard Ensemble/ Hillier (EMI)


----------



## Pugg

*Debussy*: Études pour piano (12) (complete)

Mitsuko Uchida (piano)


----------



## WVdave

Bruno Walter Conducting The Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra Of New York
Mozart - The Westminster Choir ‎- Requiem Mass In D Minor, K. 626
Columbia Masterworks ‎- ML 5012, Vinyl, LP, Mono, 6-Eye, US, 1956.


----------



## deprofundis

Lady and gentelmens, im listening to my lastest purhased two album one is called

Jaure Rudel: a messinger, atraveling singer and poet a 1994 cd,and afterward an old album of best of from Dufay on BnF sweet


----------



## senza sordino

The fourth and final part of my violin concerti listening project. Yes, I have more CDs of violin concerti to listen to, but man cannot live on this forever- even me.

Bruch Scottish Fantasy and Lalo Symphonie Espagnole, my autographed cd. Very nice performance from one of my favourite violinists. When I met Tasmin Little in 2014, I was a little star struck. 









Joseph Joachim Violin Concerto in Gm, this is in one movement. The second piece on this album is the Violin Concerto in Dm, an epic piece that misses, in my opinion. The first movement alone is over 26 minutes long. This piece is simply too long.









Ades Violin Concerto Concentric Paths. This piece is terrific. Sibelius Violin Concerto, I can hear the soloist breathing to start every phrase, which I find quite annoying, only during the Sibelius violin concerto can you hear him breathe. Sibelius Three Humoresques. 









Brett Dean The Lost Art of Letter Writing, Concerto for violin and orchestra. Testament for 12 violas, Vexations and Devotions. A good cd, 









Shostakovich Violin Concerto no 1, a solid performance, though perhaps a bit safe. Perfectly clear articulation. Giya Kancheli V&V for violin, taped voice and string orchestra, Pärt Spiegel im Spiegel, Rachmaninov Vocalise. Wonderful CD


----------



## MattB

Bach & Glass: Piano Works

Marcel Worms


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven* - Emerson String Quartet 
String Quartet In D, Op.18 No.3/ String Quartet No.1 In F, Op.18 No.1/ String Quartet No.2 In G, Op.18 No.2


----------



## Pugg

​
* Frederic Chopin * - Etüden Nr.1-24 (180g)
Vladimir Ashkenazy

Brand new Vinyl .


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

​*Handel*: Concerti grossi.

Disc 1

Leon Spierer (violin), Michel Schwalbé (violin), Hanns-Joachim Westphal (violin), Ottomar Borwitzky (cello), Friedrich Fischer (lute), Fritz Helmes (harp), Edith Picht-Axenfeld (harpsichord), Karl Scheit (lute), Emil Maas (violin), Thomas Brandis (violin), Horst Goebel (harpsichord)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Merl

Symphony no. 2 on the way to work this morning from a fine set.


----------



## Pugg

​_An Olde English Christmas_

The John Alldis Choir, London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis

anon.: Coventry Carol
anon.: God rest ye merry, gentlemen
anon.: I Saw Three Ships
trad.: In Dulci Jubilo
anon.: O Tannenbaum
anon.: Pat-a-Pan
anon.: The first Nowell
trad.: The Holly and the Ivy
Gruber, F: Silent Night
Kirkpatrick: Away in a Manger
Mendelssohn: Hark! the herald angels sing
Wade, J F: O come, all ye faithful

When half ones bloodline is British


----------



## Pugg

*Gretry:* Richard Coeur De Lion .

Mesplé/ Burles/ Trempont

Louis de Froment Chamber Ensemble, Orchestre de Chambre de la Radio Télévision Belge
Conductor: Louis de Froment


----------



## LarryShone

Traverso said:


> *Josquin Desprez*
> 
> I really can dwell in this music


I love those ancient instruments!


----------



## Judith

Listening to a wonderful Ravel CD by ASMF conducted by Sir Neville Marriner. Has Bolero, Ma Mere L'Oye, Pavanne pour une Infante Defunte, Le Tombeau de Couperin and Menuet Antique. Was discussing English & French composers last week at music society and Ravel was one of them.

Staying with French Composers

Cesar Franck
Sonata in A Major 
Steven Isserlis and Stephen Hough

Although love this performed on violin, love the texture that the cello brings to this composition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Yevgeny Sudbin Plays Chopin*

Chopin: Ballade No. 3 in A flat major, Op. 47
Chopin: Ballade No. 4 in F minor, Op. 52
Chopin: Fantasia in F minor, Op. 49
Chopin: Mazurka No. 7 in F minor, Op. 7 No. 3
Chopin: Mazurka No. 17 in B flat minor, Op. 24 No. 4
Chopin: Mazurka No. 23 in D major, Op. 33 No. 2
Chopin: Mazurka No. 25 in B minor, Op. 33 No. 4
Chopin: Mazurka No. 32 in C sharp minor, Op. 50 No. 3
Chopin: Nocturne No. 7 in C sharp minor, Op. 27 No. 1
Chopin: Nocturne No. 13 in C minor, Op. 48 No. 1
Chopin: Nocturne No. 16 in E flat major, Op. 55 No. 2
Sudbin: À la minute (a paraphrase on Chopin's Waltz in D flat major, Op. 64, No. 1)


----------



## Guest

*Starting with the Tallis Lamentations*

*CD 8*

England : Sacred Music
8-01 The First Lamentation Of Jeremiah

Composed By - Thomas Tallis Ensemble - Deller Consort

7:27
8-02 This Is The Record Of John

Choir - The Choir Of Magdalen College, Oxford*Composed By - Orlando GibbonsCountertenor Vocals - Rogers Covey-CrumpDirected By - Bill IvesEnsemble - Fretwork

4:21
8-03 O Clap Your Hands Together

Choir - The Choir Of Magdalen College, Oxford*Composed By - Orlando GibbonsDirected By - Bill Ives

5:23
8-04 Out Of The Deep

Composed By - Thomas MorleyDirected By - Lionel MeunierEnsemble - Vox LuminisOrgan - Jorge López-EscribanoTenor Vocals - Philippe Froeliger

4:44
Roland De Lassus
8-05 Prophetiae Sibyllarum (Prologus & Sibylla Persica)

Composed By - Roland de LassusDirected By - Roberto FestaEnsemble - Ensemble Daedalus

4:01
8-06 Chi Chilichi

Composed By - Roland de LassusDirected By - Dominique VisseEnsemble - Ensemble Clément Janequin

2:45
8-07 Cantai, Hor Piango

Composed By - Roland de LassusDirected By - Paul Van NevelEnsemble - Huelgas-Ensemble

4:44
8-08 Cantione Sine Textu N°16

Composed By - Roland de LassusRecorder - Jean Tubéry, Mélanie Flahaut

1:32
8-09 Chanter Je Veux

Composed By - Roland de LassusEnsemble - Philippe Pierlot (2), Ricercar ConsortSoprano Vocals - Delphine Collot

1:53
8-10 Sauter, Danser, Faire Des Tours

Composed By - Roland de LassusDirected By - Dirk SnellingsEnsemble - Capilla Flamenca

0:50
8-11 Susanne Un Jour

Composed By - Roland de LassusDirected By - Lionel MeunierEnsemble - Vox Luminis

3:18
8-12 Susanne Un Jour

Composed By - Girolamo Dalla CasaCornett - Jean TubéryDirected By - Philippe Pierlot (2)Ensemble - Ricercar Consort

4:25
8-13 Hispanum Ad Coenam Mercator Belga

Choir - Choeur de Chambre de NamurComposed By - Roland de LassusDirected By - Jean TubéryEnsemble - La Fenice*

3:29
8-14 Martgot, Labourez Les Vignes

Composed By - Peter PhilipsHarpsichord - Siebe Henstra

2:21
8-15 Du Fond De Ma Pensée

Composed By - Roland de LassusDirected By - Philippe Pierlot (2)Ensemble - Ricercar ConsortSoprano Vocals - Delphine Collot

1:29
8-16 Zu Dir Von Herzensgrunde

Composed By - Roland de LassusDirected By - Lionel MeunierEnsemble - Vox Luminis

2:38
8-17 Timor Et Tremor

Choir - Choeur de Chambre de NamurComposed By - Roland de LassusDirected By - Peter Phillips (2)

3:56
8-18 Missa Ad Imitationem Bonum Vinum - Kyrie

Choir - Choeur de Chambre de NamurComposed By - Roland de LassusDirected By - Peter Phillips (2)Ensemble - La Fenice*, Ricercar Consort

2:13
8-19 Missa Ad Imitationem Bonum Vinum - Gloria

Choir - Choeur de Chambre de NamurComposed By - Roland de LassusDirected By - Peter Phillips (2)Ensemble - La Fenice*, Ricercar Consort

3:29
8-20 Missa Ad Imitationem Bonum Vinum - Credo

Choir - Choeur de Chambre de NamurComposed By - Roland de LassusDirected By - Peter Phillips (2)Ensemble - La Fenice*, Ricercar Consort

5:15
8-21 Missa Ad Imitationem Bonum Vinum - Sanctus

Choir - Choeur de Chambre de NamurComposed By - Roland de LassusDirected By - Peter Phillips (2)Ensemble - La Fenice*, Ricercar Consort

3:10
8-22 Missa Ad Imitationem Bonum Vinum - Agnus Dei

Choir - Choeur de Chambre de NamurComposed By - Roland de LassusDirected By - Peter Phillips (2)Ensemble - La Fenice*, Ricercar Consort

1:58
8-23 In Hora Ultima

Choir - Choeur de Chambre de NamurComposed By - Roland de LassusDirected By - Jean TubéryEnsemble - La Fenice*

1:57


----------



## Guest

*Biber & Steffani*

*Requiem & Stabat Mater*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy*: La Mer, Nocturnes & Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune

The Cleveland Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Tero

Was trying to get an Amazon order to 25 dollars, so added a Naxos disc that had the sinfonia RV122 I never had on other discs of sinfonias (concertos with no soloist)


----------



## Pugg

​*Liszt*: Symphonic Poems

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Orchestre de Paris, Sir Georg Solti

Liszt: Episoden (2) aus Lenaus Faust S100
Liszt: Les Préludes, symphonic poem No. 3, S97
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz No. 1
Liszt: Prometheus, symphonic poem No. 5, S99
Liszt: Tasso, Lamento e trionfo, symphonic poem No. 2, S96


----------



## Pugg

*Berlioz: Overtures*

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis

Berlioz: King Lear Overture, Op. 4
Berlioz: Le carnaval romain Overture, Op. 9
Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, Op. 21
Berlioz: Les Francs-juges Overture, Op. 3
Berlioz: Waverley Overture Op. 1


----------



## Vasks

_Seasonal Selections ... Day 5_

*Charpentier - Overture to "Pastorale sur la naissance de Jesus-Christ" (Christie/Harmonia mundi)
J. S. Bach - Cantata #151 "Suuser TRost, mein Jesus kommt" (Smith/Koch)
D'Aquin - Noels #7-8 (Bardon/Pierre Verany)
Esterhazy - Puer natus in Bethehem (Nemeth/Hungaroton)
Pez - Concerto Pastorale (Lucarelli/Fone)*


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: 10 Variations in G on "Unser dummer Pobel meint" K. 455* (Andras Schiff)

I'm filling in some Mozart holes with Mozart 250. This set of variations is quite nice.


----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantatas*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy*: Pelléas et Mélisande

George London (baritone), Josephine Veasey (mezzo-soprano), Erna Spoorenberg (soprano), Guus Hoekman (bass), Camille Maurane (baritone)

Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Choeur Du Grand Theatre De Geneve; Ernest Ansermet conducting.


----------



## Sonata

*Bruckner Symphony #4, Gunter Wand*

I am very thankful for a recommendation years ago here to obtain this boxed set. I believe it was Jared who made the recommendation though he stopped posting shortly thereafter. I may want to expand later, but I can be happy with this set for a long time to come.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Violin Concertos 1 and 2.


----------



## Haydn man

I thought these performances lacked a little warmth of first hearing but I think I am changing my mind.


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Mass in C; Concert Aria 'Ah! perfido; Cantata ' Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage'* John Eliot Gardiner on Archiv









Here Is some less familiar Beethoven. An early concert aria, a middle period mass and a cantata dating from the comparatively fallow period prior to his late period proper.

None of these pieces are front rank Beethoven in my book, but the Mass and cantata are certainly interesting works. The Mass is a significant work whereas the cantata may be more 'casual' in nature, being thrown together quickly for performance during the celebrations at the Congress of Vienna.


----------



## Johnmusic

*** Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco had a special way with string instruments. 
Enjoy this violin and then the guitar piece.***

Itzhak Perlman "Violin Concerto No 2" op 66 "The Prophets" Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco 
1 Grave e meditativo - Allegro appassionato
(Jesaia)
2 Espressivo e dolente (Jeremiah)
3 Fiero ed impetuoso (Elijah)
Israel Philharmonic Orchestra - Zubin Mehta, conductor - Tel Aviv, X.1990
[MEDIA=youtube]Kwg8dA96WA8[/MEDIA...direttore
[MEDIA=youtube]t-z6C54t6HY[/MEDIA]


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Cello Sonatas 1,2 3* Steven Isserlis and Robert Levin on hyperion 








This is the first disc from a two disc set of cello sonatas, with fortepiano. Overall I prefer the modern piano but it is very interesting to hear the fortepiano in these works.

The two Op. 5 sonatas may be early Beethoven, but they are big in ambition, and I really enjoy them. The third sonata is a muscular mid period work.

Although the more numerous violin sonatas may be the better known and more popular, I think I prefer the cello sonatas!


----------



## Sonata

Sonata said:


> *Bruckner Symphony #4, Gunter Wand*
> 
> I am very thankful for a recommendation years ago here to obtain this boxed set. I believe it was Jared who made the recommendation though he stopped posting shortly thereafter. I may want to expand later, but I can be happy with this set for a long time to come.


I'm a filthy rotten liar. I am happy with this set but I did just buy more Bruckner. Stay tuned, I'll post to latest purchases thread later


----------



## Malx

More from the new (to me) french music set.

This evening a work that I find a bit confused - Vincent d'Indy, Symphonie sur un chant montagnard francais - Nicole Henriot- Schweitzer (piano), Boston SO, Munch.

It is named as a Symphony but with a substantial contribution from the Piano, I wonder if it is more of a concerto or a concertante piece.
I should make the point I try not to read to much about a new piece before I listen so as to listen with an open mind. So it may well be what d'Indy intended it to be, the lack of notes with the set don't help me - so if anyone knows more about the piece I'm happy to listen and learn.













Original release.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Just the Fidelio Overture today... Will start with Schubert and the Bergs tomorrow.


----------



## Eramire156

*Franz Berwald
Symphony No. 1 ' Sinfonie sérieuse'
Symphony No. 4*









*Herbert Blomstedt 
San Francisco Symphony *


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, The Walk to the Paradise Garden, A Song of Summer, Irmeline Prelude*

Barbirolli with the Halle Orchestra. Then I'm comparing Irmeline with Beecham's recording.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Sonata said:


> I'm a filthy rotten liar. I am happy with this set but I did just buy more Bruckner. Stay tuned, I'll post to latest purchases thread later


I have the same problem with Bruckner; there's always something more to acquire.


----------



## Flavius

Power; Dunstable: Missa 'Alma redemptoris mater' and motets; motets. Hilliard Ensemble (Veritas)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Yesterday, I listened to Martinu’s Symphonies No’s.1 & 2 in the car whilst driving - performed by Belohlavek & the BBC Symphony Orchestra - about 2 hours before stumbling onto the Martinu thread by pure coincidence. I hadn’t listened to these works for some time but they were every bit as rewarding as I remembered.

This evening - making the most of a brief chance to listen at home as opposed to the car whilst driving, I have opted for Franz Schubert’s Symphonies Nos.3,5 & 6 performed masterfully by Sir Thomas Beecham and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. I haven’t heard these for a while. Again beautiful pieces indeed.


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Violin Sonatas 1,2 & 3* Eugene Istomin & Isaac Stern on CBS








In my last post I said I preferred the Beethoven cello sonatas over the violin sonatas. But there is no denying the melodic charm of these Op. 12 violin sonatas especially as played here.


----------



## jim prideaux

alongside 'AClockworkorange' I have also returned to Martinu with the marvellous 2nd Symphony-Thomson and the RSNO.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Appalachia*

This is a set of variations/elaborations on a slave song about being sold down the river, interspersed with haunting wordless choruses. It's curious that this piece isn't better known in the States.


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Symphony No.6 ' Pastoral'*









*André Cluytens
Berlin Philharmoniker *

The second of the two Pastorals Cluytens recorded with the Berlin Phil., I've forgotten how much I love his Beethoven, I had to stop typing and just listen


----------



## KenOC

Prokofiev Piano Concerto No. 2, Yuja Wang and the Bolivarians, Dudamel conducting. A good one!


----------



## Guest

I received this 2016 Japanese remastered CD of this iconic recording today. I hear a very slight glassiness that I don't recall from the original LPs, but aside from that it sounds very good. Since it's a live recording, there are a few finger slips, but they hardly matter in his otherwise astonishing playing. (I forgot that several people started to applaud before he finished Chopin's 24th Prelude! Grrr... I just hate it when audiences prematurely applaud.)


----------



## Guest

Excellent playing and sound. The engineer used just one stereo mic and a 30 ips analog deck.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Piano Concerto*

This is an early piece which was later revised; the revision is presented here by Vernon Hadley with Piers Lane in what Gramophone calls "scintillating." The piece begins with the influence of Grieg, but from the second movement on, the music that characterizes Delius begins to emerge.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Marinera

Conglomerate said:


>


Love these series and cover art is always so good


----------



## cougarjuno

Milhaud: Works for Two Pianos and Concertino D'Automne -- Elena Winther and Wladimir Pleshakov


----------



## newyorkconversation

Bartók
The Three Piano Concertos
LA Philharmonic
Esa-Pekka Salonen
Yefim Bronfman









seeing Bronfman perform No.2 with the NYPO next week


----------



## cougarjuno

Parry: Choral works -- London Phil Choir and Orchestra; London Symphony Chorus and Orchestra - Matthias Bamert and Richard Hickox


----------



## Guest

No. 6 today. Another wonderful performance. (I'm fairly certain they all are!) Some "critics" say Boult's old mono Decca set had more energy, but so far the three Symphonies I've played seem energetic enough. Excellent sound.


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Handel - Concerti Grossi opus 6. Academy of St. Martin in the Fields conducted by Iona Brown. Hanssler. (3 CD's)
For those who prefer a modern instrument approach to these wonderful pieces, you really can't go wrong with this.
Iona Brown was a marvelous musician, gone far too soon.


----------



## KenOC

More Prokofiev: his _Symphony-Concerto _with Alban Gerhardt cello and Andrew Litton with the Bergen Philharmonic. A good performance, well-recorded. And of course a favorite work.










Not sure why the have them nekkid wimmun on the cover!


----------



## MusicSybarite

*The Nutcracker*










A sheer ecstasy!!!


----------



## pmsummer

THE LAST SLEEP OF THE VIRGIN
_A Veneration for String Quartet and Handbells_
THE HIDDEN TREASURE
*John Tavener*
SUMMA, FRATRES
*Arvo Pärt*
Chilingirian Quartet

_Virgin Classics_


----------



## Johnmusic

_*Overture to Ermione by Gioachino Rossini
Academy of St. Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner, conductor




*_

*Rossini "Overture" Torvaldo e Dorliska
Academy of St. Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner, conductor




*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn *- Piano trios.
Disc 4
Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## WVdave

Yo-Yo Ma, Baltimore Symphony Orchestra, David Zinman ‎
The New York Album
Sony Classical ‎- SK 57961, CD, Album, US, 1994.


----------



## Balthazar

*Scelsi ~ Uaxuctum -- The Legend of the Mayan City which they themselves destroyed for religious reasons *

Vienna RSO perform.


----------



## Pugg

​*Fibich*: String Quartets in G and A major and Theme & Variations

Kocian Quartet


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler* - symphony No 2
Mathis/ Proctor.

Rafael Kubelick conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Perosi*: Adagio, Clarinet Concerto & Suite No. 6 'Milano'

Vincenzo Mariozzi (clarinet)

Viotti Academy Orchestra, Arturo Sacchetti


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Sofia Gubaidulaina*
Complete works for string quartet:
String Quartet No. 1
String Quartet No. 2
String Quartet No. 3
String Quartet No. 4 with tape
Reflections on the Theme B-A-C-H 
*Stamic Quartet *[Supraphon, 2012]

Gubaidulina's works for string quartet are quite astonishing. I return to this hypnotic music again and again.










*
György Ligeti*
String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
String Quartet No. 2
*Artemis Quartet* [Virgin Classics, 2006, rec. 2000]

These are old friends now. Again, wonderful string quartet writing.










*Franz-Joseph Haydn*
String Quartets Op. 54 Nos. 1-3
*London Haydn Quartet* [Hyperion, 2017]

These have been in my CD player every day for the last week. Exquisitely done. I know that others differ, but the I find the London Haydn Quartet to be the most sympathetic HIP Haydn interpreters.


----------



## Guest

*O Come All Ye Faithful*

*Favorite Carols*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet* - Manon

Renée Fleming (Manon), Marcelo Alvarez (Le Chevalier Des Grieux)[/I], Jean-Luc Chaignaud (Lescaut), Alain Vernhes (Le Comte Des Grieux), Michel Sénéchal (Guillot) et al.

Jesus Lopez-Cobos


----------



## Guest

* Osvaldo Golijov yiddish bbuk*


----------



## Malx

Josquin Desprez , Motets and Chansons - Hilliard Ensemble (Qobuz)

Disc 3 of this interesting box.









I am hoping a little more time can be spent listening over the next two weeks as I am on annual leave until the 4th of January.


----------



## Pugg

16: *Ives*: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2 / *Barber*: String Quartet 1992; Dover Beach with Thomas Hampson
Emerson string quartet


----------



## eljr

Patrick Summers / Houston Grand Opera Orchestra / Houston Grand Opera Orchestra & Chorus
Heggie: It's a Wonderful Life

Release Date September 1, 2017
Duration02:06:36
Genre
Classical
Styles
Opera


----------



## chill782002

Recorded live in New York City, March 1, 1953


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gemmingen*: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Kolja Lessing (violin)

Münchner Rundfunkorchester, Ulf Schirmer


----------



## pmsummer

THE CHRISTMAS STORY
_Told in Plainchant, Motets, Dialogues & Traditional Folk Carols_
Theatre of Voices
Ars Nova Copenhagen
*Paul Hillier* - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Vasks

_Seasonal Selections ... Day 6_

*Coleridge-Taylor - A Christmas Overture (Sargent/Pearl)
Hendrie - There is no rose (Lumsden/Nimbus)
Dupre - Nativity from "Symphonie-Passion" (Engels/Naxos)
Hely-Hutchinson - A Carol Symphony (Sutherland/Naxos)*


----------



## Sonata

*Donizetti: Lucia Di Lammermoor*
With Carlo Bergonzi & Beverly Sills, conducted by Thomas Schippers

Here's the thing with Donizetti: I don't listen to him often but I think I'm going to really grow to love him as a composer. I consistently enjoy most of what I hear by him, and it's a bonus that his style is similar to early Verdi. I was blown away both times I heard fragments of Lucia, and I'm glad to finally be listening to this album completely. It may become a favorite for me!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Sonata in A Major & *Schumann*: Sonata in G Minor

Murray Perahia (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Joy to the World - Dame Joan Sutherland*

Dame Joan Sutherland

The Ambrosian Singers & New Philharmonia Orchestra, Richard Bonynge.

trad.: Angels We Have Heard On High
trad.: Deck the Hall
trad.: Good King Wenceslas
trad.: The Holly and the Ivy
trad.: The Twelve Days Of Christmas
trad.: What Child is this? (Greensleeves)
Adam: O Holy Night
Gounod: Repentir (O Divine Redeemer)
Mason, L: Joy to the World
Mendelssohn: Hark! the herald angels sing
Schubert: Ave Maria, D839
Wade, J F: O come, all ye faithful
Willis, R S: It came upon the midnight clear (Carol)


----------



## realdealblues

A few of the many things I've listened to recently:*

Anton Bruckner*
_Symphony No. 2 in C minor, WAB 102 "Symphony Of Pauses"_
*[Rec. 1966]*







Conductor: Eugen Jochum
Orchestra: Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
_Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major, Op. 55 "Eroica"
Egmont: Overture, Op. 84_
*[Rec. 1989]*







Conductor: Sir Georg Solti
Orchestra: Chicago Symphony Orchestra

*Richard Wagner*
_Parsifal_
*[Rec. 1980]*







Conductor: Herbert Von Karajan
Orchestra/Chorus: Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Chorus Of Deutsche Oper Berlin
Soloists: Peter Hofmann, Dunja Vejzovic, Kurt Moll, Jose van Dam, Siegmund Nimsgern, Victor von Halem


----------



## Guest

*Franz Schubert Winterreise*


----------



## Pugg

*Chopin Evocations*

Daniil Trifonov (piano), with Sergei Babayan (piano)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev.

Barber: Nocturne, Op. 33
Chopin: Impromptu No. 4 in C sharp minor, Op. 66 'Fantaisie-Impromptu'
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, Op. 11
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F minor, Op. 21
Chopin: Rondo in C major for two pianos, Op. 73
Chopin: Rondo in C major, Op. 73
Chopin: Variations on Mozart's 'La ci darem la mano' in B flat major, Op. 2
Grieg: Moods, Op. 73
Grieg: No 5: Studie 'Hommage à Chopin' from Moods, Op. 73
Mompou: Variations sur un theme de Chopin
Schumann: Carnaval, Op. 9
Tchaikovsky: Un poco di Chopin (No. 15 from Morceaux, Op. 72)


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Horn Concerto movement in E-flat, K370b/Anh 97* (Barry Tuckwell, English Chamber Orchestra)

This is a true joy to hear. Mozart was one of the finest writers for the horn, and Barry Tuckwell is one of the best living players.

*Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 18, K293a/301* (Itzhak Perlman, Daniel Barenboim)

This sonata is definitely above average in the genre. No. 27 is the best Mozart one I've heard, while I'd put No. 18 with Nos. 25, 26, and 36 in my honorable mentions.


----------



## Judith

More french listening, this time courtesy of Joshua Bell.

Saint Saens Violin Concerto no 3
Montreal Symphony Orchestra
Charles Dutoit

Is it me or is there a hint of the beginning of Elgar Cello Concerto in final movement????

Lalo 
Symphonie Espagnol
performed by as above

Ravel Sonata
performed with Jeremy Denk from French Impressions CD


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Alan Rawsthorne cello concerto: David Lloyd Jones, the Royal Scottish National Orchestra: world premier recording:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 6 in F Major, Op. 68 "Pastoral", David Zinman, Zurich Tonhalle Orchestra:


----------



## Malx

Exploring more of recent box purchases:

Schumann, Intermezzi Op4, Arabeske Op18, Fantasiestuke Op12, Album fur die jugend Op68 (disc 9) - Dana Ciocarlie.
I am thoroughly enjoying this box.

Honegger, Symphonies 2 & 5 + Roussel, Bacchus et Ariane (Suite de Ballet No2) - Boston SO, Charles Munch.
The sound is a tad over bright in places on this disc, after some digging around it appears the Honegger has been sourced from 1952/53 recordings which explains why.


----------



## Guest

*Musica della Capella Sistina*


----------



## Flavius

Schubert: Winterreise. Fischer-Dieskau, Moore (DG)


----------



## Malx

Glenn Gould - J. S. Bach Preludes and Fugues Nos 1-10 from book one of WTC.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Symphony 13 (Babi Yar)


----------



## Haydn man

Probably my favourite romantic Concerto
I have this version since it was first released


----------



## Johnmusic

*Benno Moiseiwitsch and Daisy Kennedy play Brahms *

In 1914, pianist Benno Moiseiwitch (1890-1963) married the Australian violinist Daisy Kennedy (1893-1981). According to Maurice Moiseiwitsch, who wrote a biography on his uncle, she was "a tall, very pretty redhead". They had two children, however, 10 years later Daisy fell in love with the author and playwright John Drinkwater.
Benno was "deeply hurt, shocked, dismayed and suffered the first serious blow of his entire life" and they soon divorced.
(Btw yes I think Nigel is indeed related to Daisy!)

_*Here they both play Brahms:*_
*- Capriccio in B minor opus 76 no. 2 (Benno Moiseiwitsch, rec. 1917)
- Hungarian Dance no. 2 in D minor, arr. Joachim (Daisy Kennedy, pianist unknown, rec. early 20s) at 3:10*


----------



## Eramire156

*Feeling a little rough today,*

Crawled back into bed listened to...

*Jean Sibelius 
Symphony No.5
Karelia Suite Op.11*









*Sir Alexander Gibson
London Symphony Orchestra *

Gibson's Sibelius has never been my cup of tea, even these Decca recording don't strike me as being entirely successful.

Now listening to...

*J. S. Bach
Leipziger Weihnachtskantaten*









*Philippe Herrweghe
Collegium Vocale Gent*


----------



## Judith

Eramire156 said:


> Crawled back into bed listened to...
> 
> *Jean Sibelius
> Symphony No.5
> Karelia Suite Op.11*
> 
> View attachment 100176
> 
> 
> *Sir Alexander Gibson
> London Symphony Orchestra *
> 
> Gibson's Sibelius has never been my cup of tea, even these Decca recording don't strike me as being entirely successful.
> 
> Now listening to...
> 
> *J. S. Bach
> Leipziger Weihnachtskantaten*
> 
> View attachment 100177
> 
> 
> *Philippe Herrweghe
> Collegium Vocale Gent*


Hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## Sonata

*Brahms Complete Edition*

-Choral music
-Hungarian Dances: orchestral versions and piano versions
-Fantasias and Intermezzi for piano

Brahms is my favorite non-opera composer (Verdi currently holds top composer status overall, just ahead of Brahms). I know a good portion of his music very well (Chamber music I feel I nearly have memorized! German Requiem and the piano concertos are also frequently played. His symphonies/orchestral works and about a third of his lieder are less familiar but I have played them. Still, that leaves a good dozen albums out of the 40+ on this set that I haven't really heard.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Finishing the workday with some Rubbra.. Symphony No. 4.


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
_
Variations On A Waltz By Anton Diabelli, Op. 120_
*[Rec. 1986]*







Piano: Sviatoslav Richter

_Violin Sonata No. 1 in D major, Op. 12/1
Violin Sonata No. 2 in A major, Op. 12/2
Violin Sonata No. 3 in E-flat major, Op. 12/3_
*[Rec. 1962]*







Violin: David Oistrakh
Piano: Lev Oborin


----------



## Judith

Not listened but watched on U Tube, Beethovens 6th symphony performed by Vienna Philharmonic conducted by Christian Thielemann. Lovely performance and "The Storm" was tremendous!


----------



## Flavius

Verdelot: Madrigals for a Tudor King. Sayce, Alamire/ Skinner (Obsidian)


----------



## cougarjuno

Bruckner's 4th -- Tennstedt and Berlin


----------



## Johnmusic

_*Zino Francescatti & Robert Casadesus play Beethoven "Spring" Sonata rec. 1961
Violin Sonata No. 5 in F major Op. 24*_

00:00 - Allegro
07:06 - Adagio molto espressivo
12:01 - Scherzo
13:12 - Rondo


----------



## jim prideaux

Jiri Belohlavek and the Czech P.O. performing Dvorak's 6th and 7th Symphonies.


----------



## cougarjuno

*Purcell: Dido and Aeneas *and Ode for St, Cecelia's Day -- Carolyn Watkinson, George Mosely;
John Eliot Gardiner -- Monteverdi Choir and English Baroque Soloists


----------



## Uxbal

*György Kurtág*

I am in heaven...


----------



## MattB

ClarOscuro

Piano: Bruno Sanfilippo
Violoncello: Manuel del Fresno
Violin: Pere Bardagí










https://brunosanfilippo.bandcamp.com/album/claroscuro-2


----------



## Johnmusic

_*VACKSBOOK_2017 Beethoven VIOLIN ROMANZE Nr 1 ,2 
THEO OLOF und HERMAN KREBBERS, Viol 
DAS RESIDENZ-ORCHESTER DEN HAAG
Dirigent: WILLEM VAN OTTERLOO*_





*The music and performance are so beautiful.- Thank you-John*


----------



## Sonata

Brahms Symphony#1









Bruckner Symphony#1


----------



## Casebearer

I've been buying many vinyl albums in thrift shops over the last years, especially classical as they cost almost nothing. The generation that had classical record collections gets replaced by a new generation that streams or doesn't listen to classical in the first place.

Buying cheap I can also allow myself to buy a lot for 'experimental listening', I mean listening to composers I'd like to like but so far don't like that much and haven't really given much listening time therefore. Tonight I listened to several Beethoven records. I like his late string quartets and some Lieder but the rest.... Well, I thought I'd give him another chance.

First I've listened to his Violin Concerto played by Arthur Grumiaux and the Concertgebouw Orchestra led by Eduard von Beinum. A really old record that is but still playing fine. Then I listened to his piano concertos nos. 3 & 4 by Murray Perahia and again the Concertgebouw Orchestra led by Bernard Haitink this time. It's from 1986 (excellent sound). The last one I played are his symphonies nos. 4 & 8 played by the Cleveland Orchestra under Lorin Maazel. I think I liked those best. It's enjoyable and some parts are really nice but as a whole the music just does not do much for me. It doesn't grab me. And as I need fysical space (for new listening experiences) I think I'll get rid of them. Apologies to all you Beethoven lovers.

Then I put on a record of a favorite composer of mine - Gustav Mahler - but this youth work (Das Klagende Lied opus 1) I had never heard before so I was very curious. It's a bit different in form from the Mahler I know from his Lieder and Symphonies but it's undeniably immediately Mahler and a beautiful piece of work. So I found a new treasure although within my comfort zone.

This performance was done by Heather Harper, Norma Procter, Werner Hollweg and the Concertgebouw Orchestra and Netherlands Radio Chorus led by Bernard Haitink (Philips Sequenza 412 365-1, 1984).


----------



## Pugg

*Gyrowetz:* 3 String Quartets

Pleyel Quartett Köln


----------



## Captainnumber36

Emmy Verhey; Hans Vonk: Utrecht Symphony Orchestra PLAY Beethoven's Violin Concerto.


----------



## Casebearer




----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: cello concertos.
Gautier Capuçon / Daniel Harding conducting.


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Symphony No-9

Gundula Janowitz (soprano), Hilde Rössel-Majdan (contralto), Waldemar Kmentt (tenor), Walter Berry (bass)

Berliner Philharmoniker & Wiener Singverein, Herbert von Karajan

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

​
_Écho

Joyce El-Khoury (soprano), Michael Spyres (tenor)

The Hallé, Carlo Rizzi_

Berlioz: Les belles fleurs...Entre l'amour et le devoir (from Benvenuto Cellini)
Donizetti: Lucia, perdona se ad ora inusitata (from Lucia di Lammermoor)
Donizetti: Regnava nel silenzio...Quando rapito in estasi (from Lucia di Lammermoor)
Halévy: Assez longtemps la crainte et la tristesse (from La Juive)
Hérold: Jours de mon enfance
Meyerbeer: Quand je quittai la Normandie (from Robert le Diable)
Meyerbeer: Robert, toi que j'aime (from Robert le Diable)
Meyerbeer: Va, dit-elle, va, mon enfant (from Robert le diable)
Rossini: Ils s'éloignent enfin (from Guillaume Tell)
Weber: Hélas! sans le revoir (from Le Freyschutz)


----------



## Pugg

*For Mr. Puccini's Birthday.*

​
*Puccini*: La Bohème.

Mirella Freni (Mimi), Luciano Pavarotti (Rodolfo), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Colline), Elizabeth Harwood (Musetta), Rolando Panerai (Marcello), Gianni Maffeo (Schaunard), Michel Sénéchal (Alcindoro/Benoit), Gernot Pietsch (Parpignol), Hans-Dieter Appelt (Sergente dei doganieri), Hans-Dietrich Pohl (Un doganiere)

Chorus of German Opera Berlin, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Malx

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Puccini*: La Bohème.
> 
> Mirella Freni (Mimi), Luciano Pavarotti (Rodolfo), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Colline), Elizabeth Harwood (Musetta), Rolando Panerai (Marcello), Gianni Maffeo (Schaunard), Michel Sénéchal (Alcindoro/Benoit), Gernot Pietsch (Parpignol), Hans-Dieter Appelt (Sergente dei doganieri), Hans-Dietrich Pohl (Un doganiere)
> 
> Chorus of German Opera Berlin, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan


Thanks for the reminder Pugg - tonight I will dig out one of my recordings of Tosca in memory.


----------



## Malx

Christmas spirit has arrived in the Malx household - I'm not one for starting the festivities too early.


----------



## Pugg

*Haydn* - String Quartet In E Flat Major, Hob. III:38 (Op.33 No.2)
String Quartet in F Minor, Hob. III:35 (Op.20 No.5) / String Quartet in G Major, Hob. III:57 (Op.54 No.1)/ String Quartet In D Major, Hob. III:63, (Op.64 No.5 "The Lark")


----------



## Guest

*Frank Martin*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ginastera* - Estancia, Variaciones concertantes & Harp Concerto

Magdalena Barrera (harp)

Orquestra Ciudad de Granada, Josep Pons


----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantatas*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy*: Pour le piano/Estampes (3) (Complete)/L'isle joyeuse . *Szymanowski*relude and Fugue in C sharp minor/ Piano Sonata No. 1 in C minor, Op. 8

Rafal Blechacz (piano)


----------



## deprofundis

Charlos Seixas :sonata (pianoforte) great composer, thanks to you guys i have discover him
Than i will listen to Dalla Gnostena , genus chromaticum organ works, this is splendid!!

:tiphat:


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas* (Jean-Efflam Bavouzet)

I started with Volume 3, which contains 22-32. High points were 22, the 3rd movements of 23 and 26, 24, and 32.


----------



## Pugg

​
*A Family Christmas
*

Kiri Te Kanawa (soprano vocals), Jouko Harjanne (trumpet), Michael George (bass vocals), Thomas Hampson (baritone vocals), Chanticleer (vocal ensemble), Bells of Dresdner Kreuzkirche (bells), Michael George (baritone vocals), Dresdener Kreuzchor, Giovanni Antonini (director), Enrico Onofri (violin)

Lichfield Cathedral Choir, London Brass, Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra, Coventry Cathedral Choir, Dresdner Kreuzchor, BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, Il Giardino Armonico, Rudolf Mauersberger, Robin Stapleton, Hugh Wolff


----------



## realdealblues

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
_Symphony No. 21 in A major, K. 134
Symphony No. 22 in C major, K. 162
Symphony No. 23 in D major, K. 181/162b
Symphony No. 24 in B-flat major, K. 182
Symphony No. 25 in G minor, K. 183_
*[Rec. 1978-79]*







Conductor: Sir Neville Marriner
Orchestra: Academy Of St. Martin-In-The-Fields


----------



## Vasks

_Seasonal Selections ... Final Day_










_and while there's a few days to go, there's too much going on to do serious sit down listening._


----------



## chill782002

Beethoven - Sonata No 23 "Appassionata" *

Liszt - Liebestraueme - Nocturne No 3

Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No 1 **

Van Cliburn - Piano

** Kirill Kondrashin / Moscow Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra

Recorded 1958

* Recorded live, April 18, 1958

Grand Hall of the Moscow Conservatoire


----------



## Guest

*Mozart*

*Sonata no.12- 13- 14 -fantasia KV 475*

Ingrid Haebler


----------



## Robert Gamble

Some Sibelius in the morning...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky *- The Nutcracker, Op. 71

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## Malx

Ockeghem, Requiem & Missa 'Mi-mi' - The Hilliard Ensemble.


----------



## Guest

* Huelgas Ensemble*, Paul Van Nevel ‎- A Secret Labyrinth. A Celebration Of Music From The Middle Ages To Renaissance *

Codex Las Huelgas - Music From 13th Century Spain
1-1 Ex Illustri Nata Prosapia (Conductus Motet) 5:32
1-2 Crucifigat Omnes (Conductus) 3:07
1-3 O Maria Maris Stella (Motet) 4:15
1-4 Ex Agone Sanguinis (Conductus) 2:20
1-5 Belial Vocatur (Conductus Motet) 5:36
1-6 Sanctus 4:59
1-7 Agnus Dei 3:59
1-8 Benedicamus Domino 2:00
1-9 Flavit Auster 4:19
1-10 Eya Mater (Prosa) 7:15
1-11 Quis Dabit Capiti (Prosa) 3:35
1-12 Casta Catholica (Conductus Motet) 4:34
1-13 Homo Miserabilis (Motet)


----------



## Robert Gamble

Ries in early afternoon. Symphonies 1 and 2.


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Aria "Ah! perfido", Op. 65* (Charlotte Margiono, John Eliot Gardiner, Orchestre Revolutionnaire et Romantique)

I enjoyed this aria a lot, and it makes me glad that I decided to give Beethoven's vocal work a chance.


----------



## Malx

An Oboe Concerto worth trying out if you are not familiar with it:

James MacMillan, Oboe Concerto - Nicholas Daniel, Britten Sinfonia conducted by the composer.









The 24 minutes or so just sailed by - always a good sign for a relatively new (to me) piece.


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 8-15* Wilhem Kempff on DG.







Discs 3 and 4 from this complete set played by Kempff. This is the set he recorded in the first half of the 1950's. And very good it is!


----------



## MusicSybarite

Robert Gamble said:


> Some Sibelius in the morning...
> 
> View attachment 100189


This performance of Sibelius's 5th is top-notch.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Completely agree.



MusicSybarite said:


> This performance of Sibelius's 5th is top-notch.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Something a touch 'lighter and easier' to listen to as background while working.


----------



## karlsoren

Sorry, I don't have the pictures: 
But I've returned, after a while away, to the Beethoven piano sonatas. 
Particularly the Kovacevich set. Great strength, clear as a bell, control over the pedal, fast but not manic. 
Wow!


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Symphonies 1 & 4 plus Egmont Overture* Berlin Philharmonic conducted by Herbert von Karajan on DG








Big performances of these symphonies.. I grew up listening to Karajan's Beethoven, and regarded them as setting a standard. I still enjoy them, but am now rather more open minded and appreciate other approaches as well.


----------



## Eramire156

*Sergey Rachmaninov 
Complete Works for Cello and Piano*









*Alexander Ivashkin
Rustem Hayroudinoff*


----------



## Flavius

Lassus: Il Canzioniere. Huelgas-Ensemble/ Van Nevel (hm)


----------



## Johnmusic

_*A master composer, Schubert, performed by a master pianist ARTUR SCHNAßEL * _

VACKSBOOK_2017 Schubert - FOUR IMPROMPTUS, op. 90 play by ARTUR SCHNAßEL


----------



## laurie

_Blasting _Sibelius' 4th Symphony while cleaning out the fridge & freezer (to put away the car-load
of Christmas groceries I just brought home) .....* BRRR! *

 (... now, where did I put that sweater?!)


----------



## Johnmusic

_How about some glorious vocal music?!!!!_

Tenor Enrico Caruso (1873-1921), with soprano Frances Alda (1883-1952) and bass Marcel Journet (1867-1933) / Qual volutta trascorrere / I Lombardi (Verdi) / Recorded: Sunday, January 7, 1912 --


----------



## Eramire156

*Time for Saturday Symphony...*

Wait there is always time for Nielsen, especially in such a rousing performance as this one.

*Carl Nielsen
Symphony No. 1 G minor, Op. 7 (1891-92)*









*Thomas Jensen
The Danish State Radio Symphony Orchestra *

Recorded June 14-15, 1952, Denmark's Radio, Studio 1. Dec ACL 279


----------



## Johnmusic

*Lorin Maazel dirigiert Mendelssohn-Bartholdy
SINFONIE NR.4 A-DUR OP. 90 (ITALIENISCHE)
SYMPHONY NO. 4 IN A MAJOR, OP. 90 (ITALIAN)
Berliner Philharmoniker*
FELIX MENDELSSOHN-BARTHOLDY
Sinfonle Nr.4 A-dur op.90
(Italienische Sinfonie)
Symphony No. 4 in A major, Op. 90 (Italian)
Symphonie no 4 en la majeur, op. 90 (Italienne)

A-Seite:
1.Satz: Allegro vivace · 2. Satz: Andante con moto
B-Seite:
3.Satz: Con moto moderato · 4. Satz: Saltarello (Presto)

Berliner Philharmoniker· Dirigent: Lorin Maazel


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Violin and Cello Sonatas*








\


----------



## Johnmusic

*Apollo Granforte sings "Prologue" from I Pagliacci by Ruggero Leoncavallo, Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala, Carlo Sabajno, conductor Milano 1929/30*





_*Another version (1927) this time with the Ab interpolation.*_


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Jiri Belohlavek and the Czech P.O. performing Dvorak's 6th and 7th Symphonies.


......and on to the 8th and 9th this evening (Belohlavek almost manages to rescue the 2nd movement of the 9th from over familiarity by investing it with a sense of mystery!)

...just noticed the 'SS' is Nielsens 1st and there is little need for any further excuse to listen to such a great symphony.......for tomorrow however as I am kn******d!


----------



## laurie

jim prideaux said:


> ...just noticed the 'SS' is Nielsens 1st and there is little need for any further excuse to listen to such a great symphony.......for tomorrow however as I am *kn******d!*


  Um ... you're _what_?


----------



## Johnmusic

*Urlicht (piano solo) Gustav Mahler 




*
************************
_*now sung so beautifully*_

Maureen Forrester sings "Urlicht" from "Des Knaben Wunderhorn" by Gustav Mahler
Wiener Symphoniker Felix Prohaska, conductor Wien 1963


----------



## Flavius

Monteverdi (De Wert): Missa in illo tempore (Ascendente Jesu). Odhecaton/ Da Col (Ricercar)

Three recently discovered Marian motets by Monteverdi recorded in the Basilica di Santa Barbara in Mantua


----------



## Scopitone

Now streaming of google play:










Specifically, Ludwig van's "Kreutzer" sonata.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Arranged and performed by Emre Sabuncuoglu.*

*Moonlight Sonata, No. 14, mvt. 1, Adagio (Guitar Transcription) - Ludwig van Beethoven 





=====================================
Für Elise - Bagatelle no. 25 in A Minor (classical guitar) - L. V. Beethoven*


----------



## Flavius

Palestrina: Messe mantovane, Beatae Mariae Virginis I, II, III. Solisti della Cappella Musicale di San Petronio/ Vartolo (Bongiovanni)


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Captainnumber36

Richard Goode PLAYS Beethoven Op. 31 Piano Sonatas.


----------



## pmsummer

Balthazar said:


> *Scelsi ~ Uaxuctum -- The Legend of the Mayan City which they themselves destroyed for religious reasons *
> 
> Vienna RSO perform.


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Pugg

​
* Brahms *-Piano Concerto No. 2


----------



## pmsummer

I SING THE BIRTH
*Anonymous, Byrd, Smith, Perotin, Palestrina, Clemens, Plainchant*
New York Polyphony

_Avie_


----------



## Pugg

pmsummer said:


>


This made the national news as wall as the BBC news last night!!


----------



## Casebearer

Traverso said:


> *Frank Martin*


I have that one done by Marjana Lipovsek/Zagrosek. I love it.


----------



## Casebearer

Conglomerate said:


>


I was actually listening to Poemes pour Mi less than 24 hours ago in a performance by Ingrid Kappelle and Hakon Austbo. The cd also has Trois Mélodies and Chants de Terre et de Ciel.


----------



## Pugg

*Nielsen*: Symphony no. 1. Esa-Pekka Salonen, Swedish Radio Symhony Orchestra.

My choice this week for the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Pugg

JS *Bach*: Goldberg Variations - Vinyl Edition

Glenn Gould (piano)


----------



## Haydn man

An early start today so I will start with something to begin the day in a lighter way
Excellent recording


----------



## Casebearer

Alexander Tcherepnin

Piano Concerto No.5 Op.96 (part I)






Georgiana Suite Opus 92






Concerto for Harmonica and Orchestra


----------



## Malx

laurie said:


> Um ... you're _what_?


Laurie - the word best translates as 'very tired'.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Christmas Concertos*/ I Musici

Corelli: Concerto grosso Op. 6 No. 8 in G minor 'fatto per la notte di Natale'
Locatelli: Concerto Grosso in F minor, Op. 1 No. 8, 'Christmas'
Manfredini, F: Concerto grosso in C major, Op. 3 No. 12 'per il Santissimo Natale'
Torelli: Concerto grosso in G minor for two violins, Op. 8 No. 6 'in forma di pastorale per il Santissimo Natale'


----------



## Pugg

*Dvorak*: Piano Concerto & Schumann: Introduction & Allegro appassionato

András Schiff (piano)

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Christoph von Dohnanyi


----------



## Pugg

*Puccini*: Tosca

Leontyne Price (Tosca), Giuseppe di Stefano (Cavaradossi), Giuseppe Taddei (Scarpia), Fernando Corena (Il Sagristano)

Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantatas*


----------



## Pugg

​
Cimarosa: Complete Piano Sonatas Vol. 1

Dario Candela (piano)

Keyboard Sonatas Nos. 1-44


----------



## dillonp2020

Sibelius Symphonies nos 2 and 3 performed by the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra under Paavo Berglund


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert & Liszt*: Excursions

_Teo Gheorghiu_ (piano)

Musikkollegium Winterthur, Douglas Boyd

Liszt: Vallée d'Obermann (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 6)
Liszt: Wandererfantasie (Schubert), S366
Schubert: 4 Impromptus, D899
Schubert: Impromptu in A flat major, D899 No. 4
Schubert: Impromptu in C minor, D899 No. 1
Schubert: Impromptu in E flat major, D899 No. 2
Schubert: Impromptu in G flat major, D899 No. 3


----------



## Guest

*Febus Avant !*

*Music at the Court of gaston Febus (1331-1391)*

1. Le mont Aon de Thrace
2. En seumeillant
3. Febus mundo Oriens - Lanista vipereus - Cornibus
4. Tres dous compains
5. Altissonis aptatis - Hin principes
6. Fumeux fume
7. Inter densas - Imbribus irriguis
8. Se Galaas


----------



## jim prideaux

laurie said:


> Um ... you're _what_?


trying to be polite....the word is 'knackered' which will not necessarily translate across the Atlantic and then on to the Pacific coast-essentially 'it means very tired'.......

Nielsen 1st Symphony performed by Berglund and the 'The Royal Danish'.....stirring and vigorous performance for the 'SS' by what reads like a very large pastry!


----------



## Sonata

*Brahms-Complete Edition*

-Clarinet Sonatas
-Ophelia Lieder, sung by Jessye Norman








*
Donizetti- La Fille Du Regiment, with Sutherland and Pavarotti*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak.*: String Quartet No. 8 & 9
Panocha Quartet.


----------



## Robert Gamble

dillonp2020 said:


> Sibelius Symphonies nos 2 and 3 performed by the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra under Paavo Berglund
> View attachment 100214


Seems to be a pretty popular set. It's the one complete set that I have and I enjoy it a lot. But it never seems to be a 'top choice' in the threads that ask for opinions on the best Sibelius symphony cycle. Makes me happier to see it on this thread so much.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Symphony Nr. 3 F-dur Op. 90/ Tragische Overture Op. 81

B.P Herbert von Karajan .
Vinyl Edition.


----------



## Guest

*Krummhorn, Cromorne, Storto, Tournebout?*

*Susato \ Praetorius \ Schein a.o.*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gounod*: La Colombe

Erin Morley (Sylvie), Javier Camarena (Horace), Michèle Losier (Mazet), Laurent Naouri (Maître Jean)

Hallé Orchestra, Sir Mark Elder


----------



## Guest

*Stravinsky*


----------



## Robert Gamble

Brahms Symphony No. 1


----------



## Scopitone

Now Streaming:










*Saturday Symphony*

Mahler No. 6
Boulez, Vienna


----------



## pmsummer

DARKNESS INTO LIGHT
_The Bridegroom & Other Works_
*John Tavener*
Anonymous 4
Chilingirian Quartet

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Guest

*Alla dolce ombra,the Royal Wind Music*

*Schein,Schmelzer,Newsiedler,Praetorius,Hassler a.o.*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, songs. *

One thing I'm discovering from Delius is, once he shook off Grieg's influence, he doesn't really sound like anyone else, and he didn't draw from anyone else; I have to take his music as it is.


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> *Delius, songs. *
> 
> One thing I'm discovering from Delius is, once he shook off Grieg's influence, he doesn't really sound like anyone else, and he didn't draw from anyone else; I have to take his music as it is.
> 
> View attachment 100218


He has indeed his own distinguished sound,not every composer can deliver that.


----------



## Eramire156

Another Saturday symphony, the danacord historical Nielsen box set has three recordings of the first symphony, Jensen which I listened to yesterday, a live recording under Tuxen which I'll listen to tomorrow, and today's recording

*Carl Nielsen 
Symphony no. 1*









*Tor Mann
Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra *

Recorded September 11, 1958, for broadcast by Swedish Radio


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Bagatelles * Jeno Jando on Naxos







The Op.33, 119 and 126 sets. They may be mere bagatelles, but these short pieces are thoroughly engaging.


----------



## Malx

A day late for Puccini's birthday but last night I was never going to stay awake through the whole opera.

I decided to select a classic oldie from the shelves -

Tosca - Milanov, Bjoerling, Warren, Rome Opera Orchestra and Chorus, Erich Leinsdorf.
It may not be too many peoples favourite but there is some super singing in this recording.


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Piano Concertos 3 & 4* Vienna Chamber Orchestra with Stefan Vladar on Capriccio








Disc two from this four CD set. Piano Concerto no 4 is my favourite Beethoven concerto. This is pretty good performance and excellent recording.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Frederick Delius: Sleigh Ride :angel:

The celestial Christmas Concert with WDR Funkhausorchester and WDR Rundfunkchor Köln, recorded Dec 2012 in St. Mariä Himmelfahrt, Cologne. Conductor: Niklas Willén, soprano: Jeanette Köhn. Merry Christmas, happy holidays and joyful listening! 




*


----------



## Malx

Newly downloaded today (a half price advent special from eclassical).

This a very impressive disc of Russian pieces - Rachmaninov's youthful 1st Piano Sonata, some small pieces from Tchaikovsky, a suite from Stravinsky's Firebird and Balakirev's wonderful Islamey. Even more impressive given Kantorow was not yet 20 years of age when he recorded the pieces last year.

Clearly a pianist to watch in the future.


----------



## Guest

Even in a crowded field of extraordinary young pianists, this fellow stands out. I heard him in concert two months ago--truly exceptional power, poetry, and jaw-dropping virtuosity.


----------



## Johnmusic

Jean Sibelius -- Finlandia op.26
Koninklijk Concertgebouworkest
Eduard van Beinum
Studio recording, Amsterdam, 1957





====================
En Saga - Jean Sibelius Sir Malcolm Sargent Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra (1963)


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Op. 53 'Waldstein' and Op. 109, and Andante favori* on Philips








Well I guess this might be my last serious listening of the year (I'm off to stay at my mother's for the Christmas period).

I've had this disc years (I remember picking it up in a HMV shop sale when they seemed to be getting rid of much of their classical CD's.

The 'Waldstein' seems to mark a major change in the sonatas. It's very big and expansive (but with a rather short slow movement - an introduction to the last movement).

The Op. 109 is a late Beethoven masterpiece, with a set of variations as the last movement, growing quite ecstatic as they progress.


----------



## Malx

Rambler said:


> *Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Op. 53 'Waldstein' and Op. 109, and Andante favori* on Philips
> View attachment 100227
> 
> 
> Well I guess this might be my last serious listening of the year (I'm off to stay at my mother's for the Christmas period).
> 
> I've had this disc years (I remember picking it up in a HMV shop sale when they seemed to be getting rid of much of their classical CD's.
> 
> The 'Waldstein' seems to mark a major change in the sonatas. It's very big and expansive (but with a rather short slow movement - an introduction to the last movement).
> 
> The Op. 109 is a late Beethoven masterpiece, with a set of variations as the last movement, growing quite ecstatic as they progress.


Two of my favourite sonatas together on one disc sounds quite appealing - I must try and sample it.
How do you rate it against others you know Rambler?


----------



## Eramire156

*Another go at the Saturday Symphony ,*

this time on DVD

*Carl Nielsen
Symphony no. 1*









*Michael Schonwalt
Danish National Symphony Orchestra/ DR*


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-The Two Serenades performed by Mackerras and the SCO......first listen and immediate impressions are more than favourable!


----------



## Rambler

Malx said:


> Two of my favourite sonatas together on one disc sounds quite appealing - I must try and sample it.
> How do you rate it against others you know Rambler?


It's a fine account - but Arrau is not my favourite Beethoven pianist. It's big boned but maybe not as strong on spirituality in the Op. 109. I've also got Kempff (1950's mono), Rosen and Gilels in the Op.109. Maybe Arrau is a bit 'deliberate' in the 109.


----------



## Guest

A magnificent recording. Great depth and details. Menuhin was in great shape in those days (1969).


----------



## pmsummer

HOME TO THANKSGIVING
_Songs of Thanks and Praise_
*Various Composers - Medieval to Early American*
His Majestie's Clerkes
Theatre of Voices
Paul Hillier - director

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Sea Drift, Cynara*


----------



## Malx

Rambler said:


> It's a fine account - but Arrau is not my favourite Beethoven pianist. It's big boned but maybe not as strong on spirituality in the Op. 109. I've also got Kempff (1950's mono), Rosen and Gilels in the Op.109. Maybe Arrau is a bit 'deliberate' in the 109.


Thanks for those comments Rambler they rather confirm my thoughts about Arrau in general - old school but without the delicacy of some others.

Inspired by your post I listened to couple of performances of Op109, 110, 111, from what I consider my less highly regarded, at least by the critics, Beethoven sets.

















As you may expect Gould was the more individual, but El Bacha is a good middle of the road guide in Beethoven - sadly not a set I hear many mention.


----------



## pmsummer

LA BELE MARIE
*Songs to the Virgin from 13th-century France*
Anonymous 4

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## deprofundis

Im currently listening to my last purchased ,i could not resist, i swear and god forbid sutch thing, but since it's not x-mas yet i may swear that i've bought nice album, plenty of good fishs, i'would says if i was a fisherman.

Cypriano de Rore la vergine '' hilliard ensemble'' on musique d'abord label

Medieval english music '' master of the 14th & 15th century'' musique d'abord hilliard ensemble

Firminus Caron '' Huelgas Ensemble'' lead by mighty Paul van nevel

Happy Holiday dear folks and thanks for the support talk classical headquater :tiphat:


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Johnmusic

*Canon in D Major - Johann Pachelbel (P.37, T.337, PC.358) performed by Emre Sabuncuoglu GUITAR





E. Granados - Spanish Dance No. 2: Oriental, classical guitar arrangement by Emre Sabuncuoğlu




*
_*and now the Theremin*_

Theremin - Clara Rockmore play "Habanera" (Ravel) 





Theremin - Clara Rockmore play "Requiebros" (Cassado)


----------



## Johnmusic

*Rolf Lislevand plays A.Stradivari Sabionari, 1679 guitar - Santiago de Murcia - Tarantela 




*
*Scaramanzia - Alessandro Piccinini : Toccata VI, Girolamo Kapsberger : Canarios, Passacalles, Arpeggiata, Kapsberger, Chiaccona - Rolf Lislevand, Thor Harald Johnsen, Ulrik Gaston Larsen : Guitares Baroques, Chitarra Battente, Chitarrone, Colascione.




*


----------



## Johnmusic

PER THE ARTIST NAMED ABOVE AND NEW TO ME.

Chopin Andante Spianato and Grande Polonaise Brillante Nikolay Khozyainov 2015 





added

*VERY GOOD BUT A LITTLE SLOW AND LIGHT SOUNDING. I NEED TO HEAR MORE AS I AM NEW TO HIM AND HIS PLAYING. 
Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No.1 Nikolay Khozyainov Moscow 2015 




*
_*IMO the Tchaikovsky is Dull.*_


----------



## Johnmusic

*Ludwig van Beethoven -- Das 5. Klavierkonzert op. 73 in Es-Dur*

1. Allegro
2. Adagio un poco mosso - attaca
3. Rondo. Allegro

_*Wilhelm Backhaus / Hans Knappertsbusch
Bayerisches Staatsorchester*_


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Malx said:


> An Oboe Concerto worth trying out if you are not familiar with it:
> 
> James MacMillan, Oboe Concerto - Nicholas Daniel, Britten Sinfonia conducted by the composer.
> 
> View attachment 100197
> 
> 
> The 24 minutes or so just sailed by - always a good sign for a relatively new (to me) piece.


Not familiar with the MacMillan, but the Vaughan Williams Oboe Concerto is a beauty.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Pugg said:


> *Beethoven*: Symphony No-9
> 
> Gundula Janowitz (soprano), Hilde Rössel-Majdan (contralto), Waldemar Kmentt (tenor), Walter Berry (bass)
> 
> Berliner Philharmoniker & Wiener Singverein, Herbert von Karajan
> 
> Vinyl edition.


Almost 55 years after its original release,I still think it's the best all around set of the Beethoven Symphonies.


----------



## Flavius

La Rue, Gombert, Clemens non Papa, Lhéritier...: Devozione Mariana nel Rinascimento. Corale Universitaria di Torino/ Tabia (Nuova Era)


----------



## Johnmusic

*Renee Fleming's exquisite Lyricism 




*


----------



## Pugg

​
Mendelssohn: "Violin Concerto in E minor, Op.64"
[Soloist] Pinchas Zukerman (Vn), the New York Philharmonic (February 6, 1969 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Schumann: "Cello Concerto in A minor, Op.129"
[Soloist] Leonard Rose (Vc), the New York Philharmonic (New York October 24, 1960)


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Brahms: Piano Quartet in A major, opus 26. Performed by the Festival Quartet on RCA Living Stereo lp, from 1963.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Pugg said:


> ​
> Mendelssohn: "Violin Concerto in E minor, Op.64"
> [Soloist] Pinchas Zukerman (Vn), the New York Philharmonic (February 6, 1969 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
> Schumann: "Cello Concerto in A minor, Op.129"
> [Soloist] Leonard Rose (Vc), the New York Philharmonic (New York October 24, 1960)


Zuckerman's very fine performance of the Mendelssohn VC with Bernstein seems all but forgotten today.


----------



## Pugg

Malx said:


> Newly downloaded today (a half price advent special from eclassical).
> 
> This a very impressive disc of Russian pieces - Rachmaninov's youthful 1st Piano Sonata, some small pieces from Tchaikovsky, a suite from Stravinsky's Firebird and Balakirev's wonderful Islamey. Even more impressive given Kantorow was not yet 20 years of age when he recorded the pieces last year.
> 
> Clearly a pianist to watch in the future.
> 
> View attachment 100226





Kontrapunctus said:


> Even in a crowded field of extraordinary young pianists, this fellow stands out. I heard him in concert two months ago--truly exceptional power, poetry, and jaw-dropping virtuosity.


Too late for the Christmas list, so I have to order them myself.
Thanks gentlemen for your inspiration, much appreciated.


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*- String Quartet In B Flat, Op.130


----------



## MattB

The Poet

Piano: Bruno Sanfilippo
Cello: Julián Kancepolski
Violin: Pere Bardagí










https://brunosanfilippo.bandcamp.com/album/the-poet


----------



## Pugg

*Leopold Mozart* - Toy Symphony

Münchener Kammerorchester, Hans Stadlmair

Mozart, L: Cassation in G 'Toy Symphony'
Mozart, L: Divertimento in F major 'Eine musikalische Schlittenfahrt'
Mozart, L: Sinfonia da caccia for 4 horns, shotgun & string orchestra in G major 'Jagd-Sinfonie'
Mozart, L: Sinfonia in D major, Eisen D26


----------



## Haydn man

Listen to this version of In tempus praesens for the second time prompted by the recent thread on contemporary music
Just trying to understand what is going on
High quality recording, that I can say


----------



## Tristan

*Bruckner* - Symphony No. 0 in D minor









I've finally decided to listen to Bruckner's symphonies in order. (So far I've only listened to Karajan's recording of his 7th and 8th). I recently purchased a boxset of Solti's complete Bruckner symphonies, and I'm beginning at the beginning. I remember hearing the captivating ostinato opening bars of the "0th" symphony a while ago, but never listening to any more of it. But I've just completed the first movement and I loved it. And Bruckner disliked this symphony so much that he didn't think it deserved a number. If this is what I think of his "worst", I can't wait to hear the rest!


----------



## Haydn man

Tristan said:


> *Bruckner* - Symphony No. 0 in D minor
> 
> View attachment 100242
> 
> 
> I've finally decided to listen to Bruckner's symphonies in order. (So far I've only listened to Karajan's recording of his 7th and 8th). I recently purchased a boxset of Solti's complete Bruckner symphonies, and I'm beginning at the beginning. I remember hearing the captivating ostinato opening bars of the "0th" symphony a while ago, but never listening to any more of it. But I've just completed the first movement and I loved it. And Bruckner disliked this symphony so much that he didn't think it deserved a number. If this is what I think of his "worst", I can't wait to hear the rest!


I had the same idea myself, Bruckner I have dabbled with but not given his works the time they deserve.
I love the 4th symphony and have versions of 6 and 9 but the others are relative unknowns


----------



## Pugg

​
*Christmas Treasures on RCA.

Various Artists*

1 
The Nutcracker Overture
Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
2 
Angels We Have Heard on High
Traditional

3 
The First Nowell
Traditional

Giorgio Tozzi

4 
Sleigh Ride
Leroy Anderson / Mitchell Parish

Boston Pops Orchestra

5 
O Holy Night
Adolphe Adam / John Sullivan Dwight

Rosalind Elias

6 
Deck the Halls With Boughs of Holly
Traditional

Robert Shaw Chorale

7 
O Come All Ye Faithful
Frederick Oakeley / John Francis Wade

Mario Lanza

8 
Santa Claus Is Coming to Town
J. Fred Coots / Haven Gillespie

Boston Pops Orchestra

9 
Ave Maria
Franz Schubert

Marian Anderson

10
Carol of the Bells
Mykola Leontovych / Peter J. Wilhousky

Marian Anderson

11 
I Saw Three Ships
William Sandys / Traditional

Rosalind Elias / Giorgio Tozzi

12 
The Nutcracker: Waltz of the Flowers
Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky

Chicago Symphony Orchestra

13 
Hark! The Herald Angels Sing
Felix Mendelssohn / Charles Wesley

Mario Lanza

14 
Evening Prayer
Engelbert Humperdinck

Norman Luboff Choir

15 
Sleigh Ride
Leroy Anderson / Mitchell Parish

Boston Pops Orchestra

16 
Guardian Angels
Gerda Beilenson / Harpo Marx

Mario Lanza

17 
The Nutcracker: Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairy
Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky

Chicago Symphony Orchestra

18 
God Rest You Merry Gentlemen
Traditional

Robert Shaw Chorale

19 
White Christmas
Irving Berlin

Boston Pops Orchestra

20 
Ride on, King Jesus
Hall Johnson

Leontyne Price

21 
Silent Night
Franz Grüber / Joseph Mohr

Robert Shaw Chorale

22 
O Little Town of Bethlehem
Phillip Brooks / Lewis Redner

Mario Lanza

23 
Hallelujah
George Frederick Handel

Robert Shaw Chorale


----------



## Pugg

​*Michael Haydn*: Symphonies Nos. 23, 23, 33

Deutsche Kammer-Akademie Neuss


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi*: I Due Foscari

Piero Cappuccilli (Francesco Foscari), José Carreras (Jacopo Foscari), Katia Ricciarelli (Lucrezia Contarini), Samuel Ramey (Jacopo Loredano), Vincenzo Bello (Barbarigo), Elizabeth Connell (Pisana), Franz Handlos (Servo de Doge), Mieczyslaw Antoniak (Fante del Consiglio de' Dieci)

ORF Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, Vienna, Lamberto Gardelli


----------



## Pugg

​
*Paganini*: Caprices for solo violin, Op. 1 Nos. 1-24 (complete)

Itzhak Perlman (violin)


----------



## Malx

Christmas Eve demands some festive music:

Handel, Messiah (Part I) - Dunedin Concsort & Players - John Butt etc.









A disc that if I'm honest only ever gets played once a year, which is a bit of a shame.
Vaughan Williams, Hodie (A Christmas Cantata) - LSO, Sir David Willocks, featuring Dame Janet Baker, Richard Lewis and John Shirley-Quirk. 
A marvellous recording.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn, M*: Serenade in D major, P. 87 MH 86

Dieter Klöcker (clarinet)

Prague Chamber Orchestra, Gernot Schmalfuß


----------



## cougarjuno

*Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande; Busoni: Sarabande und Cortege * -- Michael Gielen and SWF Sinfonie Orchester Baden-Baden


----------



## Guest

*MUSIC AT THE COURT OF KING JANUS AT NICOSIA*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Flute Quartets Nos. 1-4 (complete)

Emmanuel Pahud (flute), Christoph Poppen (violin), Hariolf Schlichtig (viola), Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, Messiah*

I have Gardiner and McCreesh's recordings, but I've been on a Pinnock kick this year, so Pinnock it is.


----------



## cougarjuno

*Scriabin: Symphony No. 3 "The Divine Poem" and The Poem of Ecstasy*: Sinopoli and NY Phil


----------



## deprofundis

Ladie's & gentelmens, i'm currently listening to amazing purchased
First and foremost
* singer pur The song of songs*, this album is a delight

Deuxio i will be listening to the following albums

*The called of the pheonix '' orlando consort'*'

*Codex specialnik*

finally a Bnf recording of 1955 *, Pieces profane de la renaissance John Plummer* 
(oh i love the work of John PLummer a cruelly underrated classical composer.

Happy Holliday folks


----------



## Guest

*Bach *

*Ton Koopman organ*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony Nr. 1 
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Erich Leinsdorf


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*- Johannes-Passion

Peter Schreier (Tenor), Robert Holl (Bass), Roberta Alexander (Soprano), Marjana Lipovsek (Mezzo-Soprano), Olaf Bär (Baritone), Rundfunkchor Leipzig (Chorus), Marjana Lipovsek (Contralto), Andrea Ihle (Soprano), Egbert Junghanns (Bass), Ekkehard Wagner (Tenor), Andreas Scheibner (Baritone)

Staatskapelle Dresden Peter Schreier conducting.


----------



## Guest

*Bruckner 8*


----------



## Haydn man

From the Decca box set a typically spirited Solti performance


----------



## Alfacharger

I just learned that Dominic Frontiere passed away last Thursday. I will listen to my favorite Frontiere score to the TV series "The Outer Limit, The Man Who Was Never Born".


----------



## Haydn man

Moving on from Bruckner to Brahms
A truly majestic performance


----------



## pmsummer

CYPRIOT ADVENT ANTIPHONS
*Anonymous C.1390*
Huelgas Ensemble
Paul Van Nevel - director
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## cougarjuno

*Saint-Saens: String Quartets * -- Quartetto D'Archi Di Venezia


----------



## Sonata

*
Bruckner 9, conducted by Carlo Maria Guilini.*
Wonderful.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## MattB

Antonín Dvořák: Requiem, Op. 89

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Karel Ančerl










Antonín Dvořák - Dvořák: Complete Symphonies; Tone Poems; Overtures; Requiem

London Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz










This 9 cd collection by Decca is majestic.

I've been listening to Dvořák all day. What a beautiful day. Merry christmas all :cheers:.


----------



## Eramire156

*On a snowy afternoon*

*Gustav Mahler
Symphony no. 1*









*Sir Adrian Boult
London Philharmonic Orchestra *


----------



## Balthazar

*A Star in the East ~ Medieval Hungarian Christmas Music*

Sung by the Anonymous 4.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Sonata said:


> Bruckner 9, conducted by Carlo Maria Guilini.[/B]
> Wonderful.


I most heartily agree.


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Cantata BWV 132--4th Sunday in Advent. Mathis, Reynolds, Schreier, Adam, Munich Bach Choir & Orch./ Richter (Archiv)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, Messiah*


----------



## Guest




----------



## Sonata

*Verdi: Luisa Miller*
Moffo, Bergonzi,Verrett, MacNeil,Tozzi,Flagello
Conducted by Fausto Cleva

I just love Carlo Bergonzi


----------



## Klingsor

Peter Sculthorpe - Earth Cry (with Didgeridoo)


----------



## pmsummer

ILLUMINA
_The Theme of Light in the Christian Tradition_
*Einojuhani Rautavaara, György Ligeti, William Byrd, Anonymous, Hildegard of Bingen, Thomas Tallis, Robert White, Sergei Rachmaninov, John Rutter, Gustav Holst, Giovanni Palestrina, Josquin Des Préz, Alexander Gretchaninov, Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky, William Henry Harris, Charles Wood*
Choir of Clare College, Cambridge
Timothy Brown - director
_
Collegium_


----------



## Guest

*Utopia Thriumphans*
*CD 4*
Spem In Alium
Thomas Tallis
2 Sanctus • Agnus Dei
Costanzo Porta 
3 Qui Habitat
Josquin Desprez*
4 Deo Gratias
Johannes Ockeghem 
5 Laudate Dominum
Pierre De Manchicourt 
6 Exaudi Me Domine
Giovanni Gabrieli 
7 Ecce Beatam Lucem
Alessandro Striggio


----------



## pmsummer

Traverso said:


> *Utopia Thriumphans*
> *CD 4*
> Spem In Alium
> Thomas Tallis
> 2 Sanctus • Agnus Dei
> Costanzo Porta
> 3 Qui Habitat
> Josquin Desprez*
> 4 Deo Gratias
> Johannes Ockeghem
> 5 Laudate Dominum
> Pierre De Manchicourt
> 6 Exaudi Me Domine
> Giovanni Gabrieli
> 7 Ecce Beatam Lucem
> Alessandro Striggio


What a wonderful box-set.

Although I do sometimes wish each sleeve had the original artwork (never satisfied).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Bolero, La Valse*


----------



## Guest

pmsummer said:


> What a wonderful box-set.
> 
> Although I do sometimes wish each sleeve had the original artwork (never satisfied).


Indeed a priceless box,I am now listening to Ockeghem, Deo gratias.
van Nevel let the singers as free as possible ( they are all very experienced now) so the music can blossom without too much restrictions from the director.
Maybe for that reason he has a very little baton


----------



## Malx

Kempe is not a conductor renowned for his Mahler recordings but I've always had a soft spot for this leisurely reading of the 1st Symphony.









Edit: I just let disc one run on which led to me listening to the 2nd Symphony as well - an understated account, nothing overblown about this reading, very enjoyable as a result.


----------



## Guest

*William Byrd*

* The Consort Of Musicke ‎- Psalmes, Sonets & Songs *
O God Give Ear 
O Lord How Long 
If Women Could Be Fair 
What Pleasure Have Great Princes 
In Fields Abroad 
The Match That's Made 
All As A Sea 
Susanna Fair 
Care For Thy Soul 
Lullaby 
Come To Me Grief 
O That Most Rare Breast


----------



## pmsummer

VERLEIH UNS FRIEDEN GNÄDIGLICH
*16th - 17th Century German Protestant Church Music*
Hille Perl - treble viol
Anna Maria Friman - soprano
Lee Santana - lute
Sirius Viols

_Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Guest

I think this newly acquired set is my favorite. No breakneck tempos or scrawny, vibrato-less violins--just wonderfully warm playing and fabulous sound to match.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahler Symphony # 6 in A Minor: Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic Orchestra:


----------



## Johnmusic

*W. A. Mozart - Ruhe sanft, mein holdes Leben, from Zaide (Guitar Transcription) 
Los Angeles Guitar Academy 





Symphony No.25, 1st mvt, W. A. Mozart (classical guitar arrangement by Emre Sabuncuoğlu) 




*


----------



## Guest

I gave this another listen today and decided I liked it more than I originally thought. I do prefer a ballsier, more muscular approach to writing as opposed to his penchant for wispy sounds (although he has his intense moments), but overall I enjoyed it. Superb sound, especially the "3D binaural" tracks.


----------



## Johnmusic

Chopin on Classical Guitar 19 selections by different guitarists.

1- Mario Parodi plays Chopin: Waltz in E Minor, Op. post. on the guitar (1966) et al


----------



## Johnmusic

_*THE ULTIMATE GUITAR COLLECTION: THE SOUL OF SPAIN - FULL ALBUM *_
Songs:
0:00 ASTURIAS (Isaac Albeniz).
6:04 CHOROS No.1 (Heitor Villa-Lobos).
10:10 SEVILLA (Isaac Albeniz).
14:44 CONCIERTO DE ARANJUEZ. ADAGIO. (Joaquín Rodrigo).
25:13 RITUAL FIRE DANCE (Manuel De Falla).
28:47 MARIZAPALOS/CHANSONS POPULAIRES (Gaspar Sanz).
33:19 DANZA ESPAÑOLA No.10 (Enrique Grandos).
37:48 SPANISH DANCE No.1 (Manuel De Falla).
41:02 DANSES POPULAIRES (Gaspar Sanz).
48:12 SINFONIA A GRANDE ORCHESTRE GRAVE (Luigi Boccherini).
54:38 RECUERDOS DE LA ALHAMBRA (Francisco Tarrega).
58:03 ETUDE No.1 IN E MINOR (Heitor Villa-Lobos).
1:00:03 ETUDE No.2 IN A MAJOR (Heitor Villa-Lobos).
1:02:00 PRELUDE No.1 IN E MINOR (Heitor Villa-Lobos).
1:06:05 PRELUDE No.2 IN E MAJOR (Heitor Villa-Lobos).
1:08:54 THE MILLER'S DANCE (Manuel De Falla).


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Tchaikovsky, The Nutcracker, Op. 71: Heribert Beissel, Bonn Classical Philharmoni


----------



## pmsummer

ON YOOLIS NIGHT
_Medieval Carols & Motets_
*Anonymous 4*
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Johnmusic

*My favorite Christmas Carol in my favorite versions. Merry Christmas to all my friends.
*
*Enrico Caruso - Cantique de Noël (O Holy Night) (1916) 





O Holy Night by Adophe Adam sung by Leontyne Price. Wonderful




*


----------



## Flavius

Gregorian Chant: Vigils, Night Office for Christmas. Monastic Choir of St Peter's Abbey, Solesmes/ Dom Jean Claire (Paraclete Press)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*- Oboe concertos
Disc1

Pier Luigi Fabretti (oboe)

L'Arte dell'Arco, Federico Guglielmo


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Pugg

​
You know the score by now, no words will ever do justice to describe the value of this recording.
( Recorded in mid summer)


----------



## Pugg

Felix and Fanny Mendelssohn

Quatuor Ebène

Mendelssohn, Fanny: String Quartet in E flat major
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 in F minor, Op. 80


----------



## Haydn man

To start the day, I will choose something non festive
From 1964 with Britten conducting his own Cello Symphony.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Great Wind Serenades

Netherlands Wind Ensemble, Edo de Waart

Serenade No. 10 in B flat major, K361 'Gran Partita'
Serenade No. 11 in E flat major, K375


----------



## Pugg

​
*The sound of Christmas.
*


----------



## Pugg

​*Tchaikovsky*: The Nutcracker &* Offenbach:* Le Papillon

National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantatas*


----------



## Guest

*Monteverdi*

This CD opens with a real glorious Gloria,very uplifting.

Gloria in excelsis Deo, motet for 7 voices, 2 violins & 4 violas/trombones (from Selva morale et spirituale), SV 258
Chi vol che m'innamori, motet for alto, tenor, bass & 3 strings (from Selva morale e spirituale), SV 256
O ciechi il tanto affaticar che giova, motet for 5 voices & 2 violins (from Selva morale e spirituale), SV 252
Adoramus te, Christe, motet for 6 voices & continuo, SV 289
Confitebor tibi, Domine III (Terzo alla francese), motet for 5 voices/or 1 voice & 4 strings (from Salve morale e spirituale), SV 267
Laudate Dominum, O omnes gentes, motet for bass (from Messa a quatro voci, et Salmi), SV 197
Beatus Vir (I), motet for 6 voices, 2 violins, 3 violas/trombones and continuo (from Seva morale e spirituale), SV 268


----------



## Pugg

*Saint-Saëns / Poulenc / Say*

Arthur Jussen (piano), Lucas Jussen (piano)

R.C.O - Stéphane Denève

Poulenc, Francis/ Concerto for 2 Pianos and Orchestra in D minor, FP 61
Saint-Saëns, Charles Camille/ Le carnaval des animaux
Say, Fazil / Night


----------



## Balthazar

*Berlioz ~ L'Enfance du Christ*

Matthew Best leads the Chorydon Orchestra with Gerald Finley among the soloists.


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms & Schumann *- Chamber Music with Piano

Hrachya Avanesyan (violin), Boris Brovtsyn (violin), Alexander Chaushian (cello), Diemut Poppen (viola), Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)

Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34
Schumann: Piano Quartet in E flat major, Op. 47


----------



## Klingsor

Humperdinck - Hansel Und Gretel


----------



## Guest

*Stravinsky*

Le Sacre du Printemps


----------



## pmsummer

CREATOR OF THE STARS
_Christmas Music from Earlier Times_
*Anonymous, Praetorious, Erbach, De Lassus, Desprez, Du Fay, Byrd, Ockeghem*
Pomerium
Alexander Blachly - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms* - Piano Trios

Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Christmas Oratorio*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berlioz, L'Enfance Du Christ
*

I stumbled on this boxset and didn't pay much attention to it, because I didn't "get" Berlioz. Now that I've figured Delius out, I understand where Berlioz is coming from: he is not part of any tradition but writing from himself. I love these musical epiphanies.


----------



## pmsummer

LUTHERAN MASS FOR CHRISTMAS MORNING
*Michael Praetorius*
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Boys Choir and Congregational Choir of Roskilde Cathedral
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Eramire156

*Merry Xmas to all!*

I thought I'd begin my listening, with some non holiday music

*J. S. Bach
Violin Concerto No. 2 
Partita No. 3
Partita No. 2*









*Zino Francescatti

George Szell
Cleveland Orchestra *


----------



## Manxfeeder

*William Henry Fry, Santa Claus Symphony
*

This delightfully silly symphony dates back before American composers were enamored with the French, back before they were enamored with the Germans, all the way back to our first love, the Italians.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Fritz Wunderlich: The Christmas Album*

Fritz Wunderlich (tenor)

trad.: Es ist ein Ros'
anon.: Es ist ein' Ros' entsprungen
trad.: Es kommt ein Schiff geladen
trad.: Ich steh an deiner Krippen hier
trad.: In Dulci Jubilo
anon.: Maria durch ein' Dornwald ging
trad.: Maria durch ein' Dornwald ging
trad.: O Freude über Freude!
trad.: Still, still, still
trad.: Vom Himmel hoch
trad.: Was soll das bedeuten?
Gruber, F: Stille Nacht
Praetorius, M: In dulci jubilo


----------



## Guest

*Bach *

*Organ works Gustav Leonhardt *


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, North Country Sketches*


----------



## Eramire156

*Deutsche Gramophon Christmas*









*das weihnachtsalbum

1950s Christmas DG style *


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Balthazar

*A Venetian Christmas ~ Music of Giovanni Gabrieli and Cipriano de Rore*

Paul McCreesh leads the Gabrieli Consort.


----------



## pmsummer

ANCIENT NOËLS
*Maggie Sansone and Ensemble Galilei*

_Maggie's Music_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Haydn-the Creation. Just started part 2. Sir Neville Marriner's recording from 1990.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Kodaly, Peacock Variations.*

Today I'm finally able to listen to some pieces that I've been ignoring. I don't think it qualifies as a Christmas miracle, but maybe it's a Christmas perk.


----------



## Art Rock

An interesting contemporary composer from New Zealand.


----------



## pmsummer

TO DRIVE THE COLD WINTER AWAY
_Christmas Revels in Renaissance England_
*The Dufay Collective*

_Dufay Recordings_


----------



## Atrahasis

Merry christmas


----------



## Johnmusic

*Benno Moiseiwitsch plays Brahms Op. 119 No. 3 & 4 *


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Arnold Bax Symphony # 3, David Lloyd-Jones, Royal Scottish National Orchestra:


----------



## Alfacharger

One of my Christmas presents. Currently listening to number 100 of the 106 symphonies (plus one Sinfonia concertante) on this release.


----------



## Johnmusic

_*Hungarian Dance No. 5 by J. Brahms (classical guitar arrangement by Emre Sabuncuoğlu) 





Brahms - Theme and Variations in D minor, Op. 18b (Julian Bream & John Williams, guitars) 




*_


----------



## Guest

No. 8 today. Wonderful!


----------



## Johnmusic

*Shubert on Guitar - some solo guitar and others with singing .*


----------



## Malx

A belated Happy Christmas to all.

Tradition in the Malx household decrees an Opera is listened to on Christmas day evening this year:

Rameau, Castor & Pollux - Les Arts Florissants, William Christie


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Johnmusic

*Stunning on 10 string guitar.
Narciso Yepes: Portrait d'un Guitariste (documentary) | 10-string guitar | classical guitar 




*
00:00 Canarios (Sanz)
00:45 Saltarello (Galilei)
03:03 Romance (Anon./Yepes)
07:36 Prelude no.1 & Etude no. 1 (Villa-Lobos)
09:39 Etude no. 12 (Villa-Lobos)
12:53 Máirseáil Bhriain Borumha (Anon./Yepes)
17:37 Menuet (Rameau)
22:40 La filla del Marxant (Anon./Llobet)
25:10 Concerto op. 30. I. Allegro maestoso (Giuliani)
27:25 Concerto RV 93. I. Allegro giusto (Vivaldi)
29:40 Concerto RV 93. II. Largo (Vivaldi)
35:06 BWV 996. I. (Prelude) (Bach)
37:35 Propulsions (Balada)
39:55 Passepied no. II (Bacarisse)
41:10 El abejorro (Pujol)


----------



## Johnmusic

*Années de pèlerinage. Première année: Suisse, S. 160 (1848-54)
(Years of Pilgrimage. First Year: Switzerland) -- André Laplante (Pianist)*

*I. Chapelle de Guillaume Tell (The Chapel of William Tell) [0:07]
II. Au lac de Wallenstadt (At Lake Wallenstadt) [6:17]
III. Pastorale [9:19]
IV. Au bord d'une source (Beside a Spring) [11:07]
V. Orage (Storm) [15:08]
VI. Vallée d'Obermann (Obermann's Valley) [19:34]
VII. Eglogue (Eclogue) [32:51]
VIII. Le mal du pays (Homesickness) [36:44]
IX. Les cloches de Genève: Nocturne (The Bells of Geneva: Nocturne) [42:48]*


----------



## Johnmusic

*OMG is her singing for real? Yep I heard her live in different roles and concerts. The baritone is excellent.*
Joan Sutherland & Wladimiro Ganzarolli-Semiramide Duet-"Se la vita ancor t'è cara" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-kyzLdxS6s


----------



## Joe B

Listening to disc #1:

Symphony #1 and Prometheus


----------



## deprofundis

Dear folks at talk classical headquater, i'm currently listening to suprise purchased

Hildegard von Bingen Ursula 11 (ordinary record but the singing is lovely)

Moresca (music of Moorish people) very colorfull music , performed by capella de minister, needless to say it's awesome

Johnson Elvetham entertainement ( nice keyboard music)

Trobadors: Capella de ministers (once again may i need to says more, this ensemble top notch).

Guiraut Ruquier : Le troubadours ensemble perceval( hmm neato)

So if music food for the mind i got a decent meal, i would like to thank you guys and goodnight, take care :tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

A STAR IN THE EAST
*Medieval Hungarian Christmas Music*
Anonymous 4
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano concertos 24/25
Christian Zacharias.


----------



## Sonata

*Verdi: Aida, Pappano conducting*
With Jonas Kaufmann & Anja Harteros

I have four Aida recordings and would not want to part with a single one. In particular here, I find Harteros articulation during Ritorna Vincitor to be quite good, which is helpful in such a dramatic aria


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach Trios*

Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Chris Thile (mandolin), Edgar Meyer (double bass)

Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV639 'Ich ruf' zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV645 'Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV650 'Kommst du nun, Jesu, vom Himmel herunter'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV721 'Erbarm' dich mein, o Herre Gott'
Bach, J S: Prelude & Fugue in E minor, BWV548 'Wedge'
Bach, J S: The Art of Fugue, BWV1080
Bach, J S: The Art of Fugue, BWV1080: Contrapunctus XIIIa a 3 (rectus)
Bach, J S: The Art of Fugue, BWV1080: Contrapunctus XIIIb a 3 (inversus)
Bach, J S: Trio Sonata No. 6 in G major, BWV530
Bach, J S: Viola da Gamba Sonata No. 3 in G minor, BWV1029


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saens*: Christmas Oratorio

Egbert Junghanns, Jutta Zoff, Michael-Christfried Winkler, Elisabeth Wilke, Ute Selbig

Dresdner Kreuzchor, Dresdner Philharmonie, Martin Flämig


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak.*: String Quartet 13 & 14 
Panocha Quartet.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Pugg said:


> ​*Bach Trios*
> 
> Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Chris Thile (mandolin), Edgar Meyer (double bass)
> 
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV639 'Ich ruf' zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV645 'Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV650 'Kommst du nun, Jesu, vom Himmel herunter'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV721 'Erbarm' dich mein, o Herre Gott'
> Bach, J S: Prelude & Fugue in E minor, BWV548 'Wedge'
> Bach, J S: The Art of Fugue, BWV1080
> Bach, J S: The Art of Fugue, BWV1080: Contrapunctus XIIIa a 3 (rectus)
> Bach, J S: The Art of Fugue, BWV1080: Contrapunctus XIIIb a 3 (inversus)
> Bach, J S: Trio Sonata No. 6 in G major, BWV530
> Bach, J S: Viola da Gamba Sonata No. 3 in G minor, BWV1029


How is this??? :tiphat:


----------



## Haydn man

Discovered this on my streaming service during my explorations in the thread Exploring Contemporary Composers
I am currently listening to Offertorium, her first violin concerto. This work seems to have a mixture of beautiful lyrical passages interspersed with discordant sections and climaxes. Challenging to these ears but much to explore and hopefully enjoy


----------



## Pugg

Captainnumber36 said:


> How is this??? :tiphat:


You like mandolin I believe, so it must be good for you, I like it very much music clips here:

https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical/products/8306300--bach-trios


----------



## Pugg

*Bach*- Violin Concertos

Arthur Grumiaux (violin), Herman Krebbers (violins), Heinz Holliger (oboe)

Les Solistes Romands, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Arpad Gerecz, Edo de Waart


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: Requiem & Operatic Choruses

Susan Dunn, Diane Curry, Jerry Hadley, Paul Plishka.
Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Robert Shaw


----------



## Guest

Partitas Nos. 2 & 3 and Sonata No. 3 for solo violin by JS Bach.
The debut recording from the 18 year old Hilary Hahn.


----------



## Jacck

The Butterfly Lovers Violin Concerto


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven *- String Quartet No.15 In A Minor, Op.132/ String Quartet No.16 In F Major, Op. 135


----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantatas*


----------



## Malx

Peter Racine Fricker, String Quartet No2 - Villiers Quartet.

Interesting fare from the middle of the 20th century. Born in London in 1920 Fricker lived the last 30 years of his life in the US.


----------



## Guest

Piano Sonata No. 2 and Etudes-tableaux Op. 33 by Rachmaninov.
The debut recording by the 17 year old Hélène Grimaud.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*- Arias

Kathleen Battle (soprano) & Itzhak Perlman (violin)

Orchestra of St. Luke's, John Nelson

Bach, J S: Cantata BWV58 'Ach Gott, wie manches Herzeleid'
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV97 'In allen meinen Taten'
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV105 'Herr, gehe nicht ins Gericht mit deinem Knecht'
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV115 'Mache dich, mein Geist, bereit'
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV171 'Gott, wie dein Name, so ist auch dein Ruhm'
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV202 'Weichet Nur, betrübte Schatten' (Wedding Cantata)
Bach, J S: Mass in B minor, BWV232: Sanctus


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms*: Händel-Variationen op. 24; Intermezzi op. 119 Nr. 1-4

Rudolf Serkin.


----------



## Jacck

Alfred Schnittke - Choir Concerto


----------



## Guest

*Alexander Agricola*

ln The 'Chant sur le livre' Style: 'Gaudeamus omnes In Domino' a 2
ln The 'Chant sur le livre' Style: 'De tous biens playne' a 3
ln The 'Chant sur le livre' Style: 'Virgo sub ethereis' a 3
Missa Guazzabuglio: Kyrie From Missa 'Je ne demande' a 4
Missa Guazzabuglio: Gloria From Missa Secundi Toni a 4
Missa Guazzabuglio: Creda From Missa 'Le serviteur' a 4
Missa Guazzabuglio: Sanctus From Missa 'Re-fa-mi-re-fa' a 4
Missa Guazzabuglio: Agnus Dei From Missa 'ln Myne Zyn' a 4
Chanson 'Je nay dueil' a 4 (Bergerette)
Chanson 'Se mieulx ne vient d'amours' a 3 (Rondeau)
Chanson 'Fortuna desperata' a 6 (Canzona)
'Salve Regina' a 4


----------



## Vasks

*Bohner - Overture to "Der Dreiherrenstein" (Breuer/Es-Dur)
R. Schumann - Violin Sonata #1 (Beikircher/Arte Nova)
Reinecke - Symphony #1 (Walter/Naxos)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming: Christmas in New York*

Renée Fleming (soprano)

Winter Wonderland
Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas
Silver Bells
Merry Christmas, Darling
The Christmas Waltz
Who Knows Where The Time Goes
Sleigh Ride
Snowbound
In The Bleak Midwinter
Central Park Serenade
The Man With The Bag
Love And Hard Times
Still, Still, Still


----------



## Guest

*Delius*

Lebenstanz
North Country Sketches
Sea Drift
Cynara


----------



## Pugg

​
*Delius*- A Mass of Life

Requiem.
Rebecca Evans, Joan Rodgers, Jean Rigby, Nigel Robson, Peter Coleman-Wright

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Waynflete Singers, Richard Hickox.


----------



## Robert Gamble

My first exposure to this composer:

Symphony No. 1, Resurrection, Le marchand de sable qui passe - incidental music


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Preludes*

Krystian Zimerman


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Cantata BWV 121, for 2nd Day of Christmas. Mathis, Reynolds, Schreier, Fischer-Dieskau, Munich Bach Choir & Orch./ Richter (Archiv)













o


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## starthrower

starthrower said:


>


 I should have mentioned that this Kagel CD features two beautiful choral pieces. The first accompanied by piano, and the second by saxophone quartet. Modern works both , but easily listenable.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Symphony No. 2, Swedish Rhapsody No. 1


----------



## Sonata

*Bach Mass in B Minor, John Eliot Gardiner*


----------



## Jacck

I listened to that piece (Bach Mass in B Minor) yesterday, beaufitul


----------



## Guest

*Mozart*

Quintet in E flat KV.452
Trio in E flat KV. 498
Adagio and Rondo in C KV.356/617a 
Adagio in C KV. KV. 493


----------



## Robert Gamble

Back to my still favorite piece of all time.. Although I wasn't a huge fan of Solti's interpretation last time I listened to it. We'll see if that's changed...


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Part Two, 2nd Day of Christmas, Oratorio BWV 248. Janowitz, Ludwig, Wunderlich, Crass, Munich Bach Choir & Orch./ Richter (Archiv)


----------



## Johnmusic

*1919 recording by Benno Moiseiwitsch of Jean-Philippe Rameau "Gavotte variée", from Suite in A minor, composed in 1726 (?).




*
*Benno Moiseiwitsch plays Liszt Fantasia On Hungarian Folk Themes 
London Philarmonic Orchestra Constant Lambert rec. 1939




*


----------



## Johnmusic

_*Julian Bream - Aguado - Rondo Op.2 N.3 HD without interview.avi 




*_


----------



## Robert Gamble

Just the Oboe Concerto to round out today's listening...

And I enjoyed the Beethoven by Solti..


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Over the past couple of days I have been listening to Prokofiev. Betrothal in a Monastery from the Kirov, Gergiev series of Opera recordings (Philips). Romeo and Juliet in it's entirety. Maazel and the Cleveland Orchestra on Decca.
The 5th Symphony and Sythian Suite with Rattle and the CBSO on EMI. Also some piano sonatas played by Boris Berman on Chandos. As well as Peter and the Wolf led by Claudio Abbado with Sting providing narration. A good "Overture on Hebrew Themes" and Classical Symphony on this one too. DG.
Right now, the 6th Symphony with Gergiev conducting the LSO on Philips.

I'm not sure why the Prokofiev bug bit me at this time but I'm enjoying it! Heck, I even ordered a complete recording of War and Peace, courtesy of Amazon. I won't be getting it till early January though.


----------



## Eramire156

Yet another Saturday symphony

*Carl Nielsen 
Symphony no. 1*









*Herber Blomstedt 
Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra *









*San Francisco Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## deprofundis

Dear folks , tonight im listening to news purchased:

Stoltzer salm by Josquin Capella , whit meinhof bruiser(so yep , beleive me when i says this is OUTSTANDING)yes in capital letters.

And

2 albums of Nicholas Ludford

One on blue heron the other on ensemble scandicus

:tiphat:


----------



## Bulldog

Just finished listening two times to Bach's Art of Fugue performed by Kenneth Gilbert. Wow!! It's the best performance of the work I've ever heard. The Bach/Gilbert combo is likely as close as I'll ever get to heaven.


----------



## laurie

Really enjoying this:








Sibelius .... Leif Ove Andsnes, piano.

I hadn't heard Sibelius' piano pieces yet ... there's some great things here! Andsnes says this about his CD ~ _"Everyone was astonished that there could be such beautiful, accessible music that people don't know. These are intriguing works with the wonderful Sibelius qualities we know. I really believe in this music & I want people to hear it."_

Later, I will be dipping into this:








Five discs of Sibelian goodness from Colin Davis & the BSO!

These are both (very unexpected) Christmas gifts from my husband, who does_ not_ share my enthusiasm for classical music (...yet! I'm working on him ) & knows next to nothing about it ... but he's trying! He asked the daughter who also likes classical to help him choose some CD's from "that Sibelius guy that Mom likes so much" :lol:


----------



## Guest

Wonderful playing and sound, but my copy has nearly non-stop ticks and pops. (So does vol.2.) I need to find a cleaner copy.


----------



## Joe B

*Composer & Program:*
*Ralph Vaughan Williams:* Old Hundreth Psalm, Toward the Unknown Region, O Taste and See, Vaughan Williams: Motet - O Clap Your Hands, Let Us Now Praise Famous Men, Benedicite
*William Walton: *Orb and Sceptre, Set me as a Seal upon thine Heart, Jubilate Deo, A Litany, Coronation Te Deum
*Performers:* Waynflete Singers & Choir Of Winchester Cathedral & Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
*Conductor: *David Hill
*Recording: *Recorded May 14-17 1991 at Winchester Catherdral
*Format: *CD (DDD-1992)
*Label: *Argo


----------



## cougarjuno

*Elgar Overtures *-- Froissart; Cockaigne (In London Town); In the South; Handel Ovt. in D minor

Alexander Gibson and the Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## cougarjuno

*Reger: Solo Viola Suites and Solo Violin Sonata*

Luigi Alberto Bianchi viola and violin


----------



## MusicSybarite

Bartók: The 6 string quartets










Simply these quartets have to be the best ones that were written in the 20th century (along with those ones of Shostakovich). Insanely spectacular they are, those rhythms and sonorities are to die for. You can't get something better than this.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Brahms: Piano Quartet No.1 in G Minor, opus 25. Performed by the Festival Quartet on RCA Living Stereo lp from 1961.

View attachment 100320


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Saint-Saens' "Symphony No. 3"................on headphones of course for this disc. The stereo image produced by a good binaural recording and a good set of headphones is amazing.


----------



## Johnmusic

*I remember this wonderful concert on TV. I hope you enjoy.
Joan Sutherland Live Recital University of Toronto, Richard Bonynge, 1969 *


----------



## Johnmusic

_*************** Puccini on the guitar ******************_

*Giacomo Puccini - Nessun dorma, from Turandot (Guitar Transcription) 
This piece is arranged for the classical guitar by Emre Sabuncuoglu.





"O mio Babbino caro" Puccini guitar Arnaud Partcham STUNNING





Giacomo Puccini - "Quando me n'vò," from La Bohème -- Emre Sabuncuoglu.





Giacomo Puccini - "E lucevan le stelle," from Tosca (Guitar Transcription) -- Emre Sabuncuoglu.




*


----------



## KJ von NNJ

More Prokofiev. Symphonies 7 and 4 (revised 1947). Valery Gergiev and the LSO. 
Piano Concerto #1 with Ashkenazy (piano) and Previn/LSO on Decca. 
I am really growing fond of the 7th symphony. Lovely music that has a subtle, magnetic appeal. More complex than it seems when considering a certain degree of ambiguity.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: Piano concerto 27
Rondo's K382/386
Murray Perahia.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*: Brandenburg Concertos
Disc 2

Håkan Hardenberger (trumpet), Irene Grafenauer (flute), Eckart Haupt (flute), Maurice Bourgue (oboe), Thorsten Rosenbusch (violin), Simon Preston (organ)

Kammerorchester C.Ph.E Bach, Peter Schreier


----------



## Pugg

*Regine Crespin* 1927-2007 - A Tribute

French arias


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms*: Symphony No. 3 & Alto Rhapsody

Jard Van Nes (alto)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*: Symphony No. 1 in D major 'Titan'

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Carlo Maria Giulini
Recorded: 1971-03-30


----------



## Pugg

*Bellini* - Il Pirata

Carmen Giannattasio (Imogene), Mark Le Brocq (Itulbo), Ludovic Tezier (Ernesto), Jose Bros (Gualtiero), Brindley Sherratt (Goffredo) and Victoria Simmonds (Adele)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, David Parry.


----------



## Jacck

Richard Flury - Symphony No.1 in D-minor (1923)


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven* -Piano Trios
Trio WoO 39 In B Major For Piano, Violin And Violoncello/ Trio WoO 38 In E Flat Major For Piano, Violin And Violoncello

Piano Trio No.10 in E flat, Op.44, 14 Variations on theme by Dittersdorf/ Piano Trio No.4 in B Flat for Clarinet (Or Violin), Piano & Cello, Op. 11 - "Gassenhauer-Trio"

Wilhelm Kempff, Henryk Szeryng, Pierre Fournier


----------



## Guest

* Matthaeus Pipelare, Paul Van Nevel & Huelgas-Ensemble*

Vray Dieu D'Amours (Ballade à 4) 9:32
Een Vrouelic Wesen (Chanson à 4) 3:45
Fors Seulement
I. (Chanson à 4) 2:10
II. (Contrafactum With Sacred Text "Exortum Est In Tenebris") 1:44

Salve Regina (Antiphon à 4 & 5) 8:57
Memorare Mater Christi (Motet à 7) 8:00
Missa "L'homme Armé" (For Male Voices à 4 & 5)
I. Kyrie 3:02
II. Gloria 5:21
III. Credo 8:44
V. Agnus Dei


----------



## Malx

Shostakovich, Symphony No5 - NYPO, Bernstein.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert* - Symphony "The Great"
V.P. Riccardo Muti .


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, A Mass of Life*


----------



## Guest

*Bach Brandenburg Concertos 4 - 5 - 6*


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Brahms: Piano Quartet No.1 in G Minor, opus 25. Performed by the Festival Quartet on RCA Living Stereo lp from 1961.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Sibelius*: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43

Wiener Philharmoniker/ Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Jacck

Johann Wenzel Kalliwoda - Symphony No.3 in D-minor, Op.32 (1830)


----------



## Guest

*Richard Strauss*

Aus Italien Op.16.
Macbeth Op. 23
Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## Pugg

​
*Grieg*: Lyric Pieces (selection)

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)


----------



## Vasks

*T. Brown - Baroque Overture (Pololanik/Capstone)
R. Harris - Acceleration (Alsop/Naxos)
Hovhaness - O, Joy at the Dawn of Spring from "Tale of the Sun Goddess" (composer/Crystal)
Balada - Lament from the Cradle of the Earth (Maazel/New World)*


----------



## Joe B

Listened to this while making and eating breakfast. Then moved on to this:










(I'm trying to avoid running around getting some chores done....it was -1 deg F an hour ago.)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss*- Intermezzo, Op. 72

Lucia Popp (soprano), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone), Karin Hautermann (soprano), Gabriele Fuchs (soprano), Adolf Dallapozza (tenor), Gudrun Greindl-Rosner (soprano), Martin Finke (tenor), Klaus Hirte (baritone), Jörn W. Wilsing (baritone), Erika Rüggeberg (soprano), Raimund Grumbach (baritone), Elisabeth Woska (vocals), Kurt Moll (bass)

Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Wolfgang Sawallisch.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Something well outside my usual listening...


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

A MEDIEVAL CHRISTMAS
The Boston Camerata
*Joel Cohen* - director
_
Elektra - Nonesuch - Erato_


----------



## Sonata

*Verdi- Don Carlo, conducted by Guilini*


----------



## realdealblues

*







Henri Dutilleux*
_Cello Concerto "Tout Un Monde Lointain_
*[Rec. 1974]*
Conductor: Serge Baudo
Orchestra: Orchestre de Paris

*Andre Jolivet*
_Cello Concerto No. 2_
*[Rec. 1969]*
_Conductor:_ Andre Jolivet
_Orchestra:_ Orchestre National de L'orft

*Witold Lutoslawski*
_Cello Concerto_
*[Rec. 1974]*
Conductor: Witold Lutoslawski
Orchestra: Orchestre de Paris








*Sofia Gubaidulina*
_The Canticle Of The Sun_
*[Rec. 1999]*
Conductor: Ryusuke Numajiri
Orchestra: Members Of The London Symphony Orchestra, London Voices

*Cello:* Mstislav Rostropovich

I've been listening to several things from my Rostropovich box sets. Great recordings and playing from Rostropovich, but the music just isn't for me. None of these works do much for me although none of them are "unlistenable". I just don't care for the styling of many "modern" works and these just don't resonate with me.


----------



## Guest

*Tschaikovsky*
*Pianoconcerto No.1 Royal philharmonic*


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas* (Jean-Efflam Bavouzet)
*Beethoven: Arrangement of String Quintet (Op. 4) for Piano Trio, Op. 63* (Trio Elegiaque)

The piano trio, which is based on a string quintet, which is based on the Op. 103 octet, is the best version of the piece I've heard. It is spectacular and completely worth hearing.

Bavouzet continues to impress on the piano sonatas, giving top performances for Nos. 11, 13, 14, and 16. The 3rd movement of No. 12 is among the best I've heard, and he stands at the top for Nos. 11 and 13 right now.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Joe B

I haven't listened to this in a while. A pretty impressive recording.


----------



## Merl

Another wonderful recording from Honeck and Pittsburgh.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Because I need a little heat in this office...


----------



## karlsoren

Parsifal
Gergiev recording. 
on Napster, which the best classical collection I've see streaming...


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Cantata BWV 64, 3rd Day of Christmas. Mathis, Reynolds, Fischer-Dieskau, Munich Bach Choir & Orch./ Richter (Archiv)


----------



## Guest

*Offenbach*


----------



## Eramire156

*Sir Edward, Sir Adrian and Sir John*

*Sir Edward Elgar
Violin Concerto in B minor, Op.61*









*Alfredo Campoli

Sir Adrian Boult
London Philharmonic Orchestra *

Recorded 28 & 29 October 1954, Kingsway Hall, London

First released as LXT 5014

Just got back from the grocery' decided it was time for more *Elgar *

*Enigma Variations *









*Sir John Barbirolli 
Hallé Orchestra *

Recorded 23 October 1947


----------



## Klingsor

Beethoven - String Quartet No. 15 Alban Berg Quartet


----------



## Robert Gamble

Some Martinu to round out the listening today...


----------



## Guest

Boulez
Sur incises
Mesagesquisse
Anthemes 2


----------



## realdealblues

*Krzysztof Penderecki*
_Cello Concerto No. 2_
*[Rec. 1985]*







Conductor: Krzysztof Penderecki
Orchestra: Philharmonia Orchestra
Cello: Mstislav Rostropovich

Great performance. Probably my favorite work from Penderecki.


----------



## Jacck

Richard Strauss(1864-1949):Symphony Nº2 in F minor
first time hearing this. Did John Williams rip this off with his Star Wars??


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Martinů's perky _Nonet_, amongst other goodies on this very attractive set of his chamber music by the Dartington Ensemble:









Bought as a download from Hyperion's website, on their "Dyad" label (2CDs for the price of 1). Heartily recommended.


----------



## pmsummer

AN AMERICAN CHRISTMAS
Carols, Hymns, and Spirituals: 1770 - 1870
*Anonymous, Christmas Traditional, American Traditional, John Jacob Niles, John Francis Wade, George Frederick Handel, American Anonymous, Benjamin Franklin White, William Billings, Patsy Williamson, Carl Thiel, Daniel Read*
Boston Camerata
Joel Cohen - director
_
Erato_


----------



## premont

Traverso said:


> *Bach Brandenburg Concertos 4 - 5 - 6*


Excuse me, but the picture shows The Leonhardt Consort with the members (from the left) Gustav Leonhardt, Marie Leonhardt, Antoinette van den Homberg, Lodewijk de Boer, Dijk Koster and Wim ten Have neither of whom - except Leonhardt himself - participated in the recording of the Brandenburg concertos.


----------



## DavidA

Mozart Piano concerto 16

Serkin / CSO / Schneider.

One off the great Mozart performances on disc. Do try and hear it!


----------



## Johnmusic

*LAWRENCE TIBBETT SINGS - DIE ALLMACHT- Franz Schubert* Tremendous





*Enrico Caruso sings "Quando nascesti tu" from Gomes' Lo Schiavo (much better sound
OMG




*


----------



## cougarjuno

Brahms: string quartets and clarinet quintet -- Juilliard String Quartet and Charles Neidich (clarinet)


----------



## Johnmusic

*Solomon Cutner plays
Beethoven (1770-1827)-SONATA No. 14 IN C SHARP MINOR, Op. 27,No. 2 ("MOONLIGHT")

and

SONATA No. 26 IN E FLAT MAJOR, Op. 81a ("LES ADIEUX")




*


----------



## pmsummer

CHRISTMAS VESPERS
*Heinrich Schütz*
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Johnmusic

*Music transposed for the guitar.
G. F. Handel: Aria from "Rinaldo" on classical guitar 





A 50 piece anthology played by Per-Olov Kindgren 




*


----------



## WVdave

Henryk Szeryng, Charles Munch, Boston Symphony Orchestra 
Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto in D, Op. 35
RCA LSC-2363, LP, Album, US, 1960.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to "Lament for Beowulf"


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Handel - The Messiah. Andrew Davis and the Toronto Symphony Orchestra. The Toronto Mendelssohn Choir. 
Soloists, Tenor: John Aler, Bass: Samuel Ramey, Soprano: Kathleen Battle, Alto: Florence Quivar. EMI.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Pugg

​
Glinka: "Ruslan and Lyudmila" Overture (October 14, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Borodin: "In the Steppes of Central Asia" (December 8, 1969 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Gliere: "Russian sailors dance (The Red Poppy)" (November 23, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center)
Ippolitov-Ivanov: "Caucasian Sketches Op. 10 - II & IV" (February 1, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center)
Mussorgsky: "Khovanschina" Prelude (December 2, 1963 New York, Manhattan Center)
Prokofiev:
"Scythian Suite" (May 2, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Love for Three Oranges" - March (January 12, 1971 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Lieutenant Kijé" Suite: "The Marriage of Kije", "Troika" (January 12, 1971 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Shostakovich: "The Golden Age" - Polka (October 22, 1970 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic
Lopatnikoff: "Concertino for Orchestra"
[Playing] Columbia Symphony Orchestra (April 1, 1953 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)


----------



## Pugg

*Liszt:* 2 Piano Concertos

Joseph Moog (piano)

Deutsche Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz, Ari Rasilainen


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony No. 2

Elly Ameling (soprano), Aafje Heynis (contralto)

Concertgebouw Orchestra Amsterdam, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Guest

While most versions use a harpsichord, I really like this piano one. The strings use minimal vibrato, so that's their nod to the HIPsters!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert* - Works for violin & piano

Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Jérôme Ducros (piano)


----------



## MattB

Joe B said:


>


Never heard of it. Beautiful. Thanks.


----------



## Pugg

*Thomas* - Hamlet.

Thomas Hampson (Hamlet), June Anderson (Ophelia), Samuel Ramey (Claudius, The King of Denmark), Gregory Kunde (Laertes), Denyce Graves (The Queen Gertrude), Jean-Philippe Courtis (The Ghost), Gerard Garino (Marcellus), François Le Roux (Horatio), Michel Trempont (Polonius), Thierry Felix (First Gravedigger) & Jean-Pierre Furlan (Second Gravedigger)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus & London Philharmonic Orchestra, Antonio de Almeida.


----------



## Guest

premont said:


> Excuse me, but the picture shows The Leonhardt Consort with the members (from the left) Gustav Leonhardt, Marie Leonhardt, Antoinette van den Homberg, Lodewijk de Boer, Dijk Koster and Wim ten Have neither of whom - except Leonhardt himself - participated in the recording of the Brandenburg concertos.


That's right , I Just liked the picture, no harm done I hope.


----------



## Taplow

Beethoven: String Quartet No.4 in C minor, Op. 18
Artemis Quartet


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ I heard them live last week (performing Schumann and Mendelssohn though, not Beethoven) - a fantastic ensemble!


----------



## premont

Traverso said:


> That's right , I Just liked the picture, no harm done I hope.


Certainly no harm is done  and I also like the picture.


----------



## Guest

*Antoine Brumel*

* Huelgas Ensemble, Paul Van Nevel ‎- Mass Sequentia "Dies Irae" *

Missa "Et Ecce Terrae Motus" For 12 Parts
Kyrie
Kyrie Eleison 1:40
Christe Eleison 2:45
Kyrie Eleison 1:40
-
Gloria 10:26
Credo 10:50
Sanctus
Sanctus 3:14
Pleni Sunt Caeli (8-pt.) 1:47
Hosanna 2:23
Benedictus (8-pt.) 3:08
Hosanna 2:27
Agnus Dei
Agnus Dei I 1:46
Agnus Dei II (6-pt.) 3:09
Agnus Dei III
*CD 7*


----------



## Judith

Feeling a bit better. Having the morning in bed and cheering myself up by listening to my favourite CD.

For the Love of Brahms
Joshua Bell
Steven Isserlis
Jeremy Denk
ASMF


----------



## Pugg

*Tchaikovsky* / String Quartet No.1 In D Major, Op.11, TH.111/*Borodin* (1833 - 1887)
String Quartet No.2 In D

Emerson String Quartet.


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: 25 Scottish Songs, Op. 108* (Folksong Arrangements, Brilliant Classics 2014/2015 release)

These are mostly background music for me. The one I would revisit is No. 14.


----------



## Pugg

*Ian Bostridge sings Britten. *

Britten: O Waly, Waly
Britten: Oliver Cromwell
Britten: Our Hunting Fathers, Op. 8
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn & Strings, Op. 31


----------



## Guest

*Ockeghem*


----------



## Pugg

​*Smetana*: Má Vlast

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Rafael Kubelik


----------



## Sonata

*Bruckner Symphony #7, conducted by Gunter Wand*


----------



## Guest

*Corelli*


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Joe B

Pugg said:


> ​*Smetana*: Má Vlast
> 
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Rafael Kubelik


GREAT cover artwork.


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Symphony no.6 "Pastoral"*









*Fritz Reiner
Chicago Symphony Orchestra *

Recorded 8 & 10 April, 1961, Orchestra Hall, Chicago

Too much coffee typed 3 instead of 6, originally issued by RCA using their Dynagrove process, the recording sounded thin, and undernourished, the *XRCD* reveals what a great recording of the 6th this is.


----------



## Vasks

*Corselli - Overture to "Saint Clotilde Oratorio" (Rial/Glossa)
Vivaldi - Concerto in F "La tempesta di mare" (Biondi/Virgin)
Sammartini - Sinfonia per Camera in E-flat (Gini/Dynamic)
Locatelli - Concerto Grosso, Op. 1, No. 2 (Biondi/Opus 111)
Pergolesi - Sinfonia in B-flat (Vlad/Arts)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Piano Concerto No.1 in D Minor
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt


----------



## Guest

*Bartok*

At last.....arrived a few minutes ago  Box and CDs like new, only the book has an ugly wrinkle


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi* -Macbeth

Hherrill Milnes (Macbeth), Fiorenza Cossotto (Lady Macbeth), Jose Carreras (Macduff), Ruggero Raimondi (Banco), Giuliano Bernardi (Malcolm), Maria Borgato (Dama), Carlo Del Bosco (Medico)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Eramire156

*Johannes Brahms 
Symphony no. 4*









*William Steinberg 
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra *

"Old School Brahms", just lovely.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Back to some Mahler...


----------



## Guest

*Beethoven *

Piano concerto No.3 & Triple concerto Geza Anda / Pierre Fournier / Wolfgang Schneiderhan

One of the easons of bying this box


----------



## Robert Gamble

On to Shostakovich's Cello Concertos..


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Flavius

Monteverdi: Settimo Libro dei Madrigali. La Venexina (Glossa)


----------



## laurie

Robert Gamble said:


> Because I need a little heat in this office...
> 
> View attachment 100340


_Bolero _ should do that nicely!


----------



## Flavius

D'India: Secular Vocal Music, Madrigals. Ensemble 'Elyma' (Brilliant)


----------



## Robert Gamble

Ending the day with Piano Concerto #1.


----------



## Johnmusic

******** _* 4 Opera arias on guitar*_ ********** *Glorious music and performance*

*1- Che Gelida manina-- La Boheme
2- Una Furtiva Lagrima-- L'Elisir d'amor
3- Nessun Dorma-- Turandot
4- Je Crois Entendre encore -- Pearl Fishers*


----------



## Johnmusic

*Some Faure ala voce*
===================
*Gabriel Fauré 
Notre amour (text by Armand Silvestre)

Leontyne Price, soprano
David Garvey, piano*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2i7YPbSp1k

==========================
*
Clair de lune
2 Mélodies, Op. 46, No. 2
Gabriel Fauré (1896)

Régine Crespin
with John Wustman, 1966*


----------



## Johnmusic

*W. A. Mozart - KV 617 - Adagio & Rondo for glass harmonica in C minor (SO BEAUTIFUL)*

*The quintet is set for glass harmonica, flute, oboe, viola & cello:
1. Adagio (0:00)
2. Rondo: Allegretto (6:10)

Composed in Vienna and dated May 23, 1791. For Marianne Kirchgäßner. First performed in concert at the Burgtheater on August 19, 1791.*

*Performers: Bruno Hoffmann, glass harmonica; K. H. Ulrich, flute; Helmut Hucke, oboe; Ernst Nippes, viola; Hans Plumacher, cello.*


----------



## Guest

Some people think Pollini is merely a technician, but I certainly don't. His playing is full of nuance and color. One of DG's better jobs of recording a piano, too.


----------



## Flavius

Giaches de Wert: Madrigals. La Venexiana (Glossa)


----------



## Johnmusic

*Nicoló Paganini Works for Violin and Guitar, Gil Shaham / Goran Sollscher *

*1. Sonata concertata M.S. 2 per chitarra e violino in A major 0:00
2. Sei sonate M.S. 27 (op.3) per violino e chitarra 14:19
3. Grand Sonata M.S.3 per chitarra e violino - in A major 26:43
4. Centone di sonate M.S.112 per violino e chitarra - Lettera A 31:16
5. Cantabile M.S.109 - in D major - per violino e chitarra 46:54
6. Sonata a preghiera M.S.23 - in F minor per violino IV corda e chitarra 50:41
7. Allegro vivace a movimento perpetuo M.S.72 (op.11) in C major - per violino e chitarra 57:59*


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 1-10* (Jean-Efflam Bavouzet)

2, 6, and 8 were the best, and 2 is the best I've heard of that sonata so far.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Requiem, Idyll*

The requiem has been routinely dismissed. On first hearing, not paying attention to the words, it sounds lovely. I guess eventually I'll discover what's wrong with it.


----------



## Johnmusic

********* Frieda Hempel's silvery voice sings lieder (in much better sound!) *********

*
The German soprano Frieda Hempel (1885-1955) had the amazing quality of a high, silvery and pure lyric coloratura voice which was nonetheless good-sized and rich. She is also at her most graceful singing lieder and other classical songs, where her beautiful phrasing and totally clean vocal line shine. Here you may hear, in much better recorded sound, the following lieder:

1) Schubert: "Auf dem Wasser zu singen"
2) Dvorák: "Als die alte Mutter" (Songs my mother taught me)
4) Mozart: "Wiegenlied"
4) Mangold: "Zwiegesang"*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Gombert, Magnificat 1*


----------



## cougarjuno

Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a theme of Corelli/ Concerto for Double String Orchestra/ Fanfare for Brass/ Suite for the Birthday of Prince Charles

Colin Davis and London Symphony; Neville Marriner and Academy of St. Martin in the Fields


----------



## Guest

While I would rather have a mint copy of the LP, this remastered CD sounds very good, and it includes a fine performance of Borodin's 2nd Symphony.


----------



## laurie

^^^^
And with gorgeous cover art by my favorite illustrator, Kay Nielsen!
I guess I _have_ to buy this now


----------



## cougarjuno

Villa-Lobos: String Quartets 6, 1, and 17 -- Cuarteto Latinoamericano

#17 is a wonderful piece and one of my favorite pieces by Villa Lobos


----------



## Joe B

*Composer & Program:*
*Vivaldi:*Oboe Concerto in C Major
*Albinoni:* Oboe Concerto in D Minor
*Bellini:* Oboe Concerto in E Flat Major
*Marcello:* Oboe Concerto D Minor
*Cimarosa:* Oboe Concerto in C Major
*Performers: *Nicholas Daniel (oboe/director), Peterborough String Orchestra
*Recording: *Recorded December 1-2 1987 at St. Barnabas's Church, Woodside Park, London
*Format: *CD (DDD-1988)
*Label: *Helios


----------



## starthrower

Disc One-Trio Sonatas










Just got this set after procrastinating for a few years. It sounds great! Recorded between 1978-1980.


----------



## Joe B

Unwinding from the day listening to Tenebrae performing music of Will Todd.


----------



## Johnmusic

_*Los Ungaros play Donizetti: Overture from "Rosmonda d'Inghilterra" *_

*Los Ungaros Guitar Trio plays their own transcription of the Overture from the little known opera "Rosmonda d'Inghilterra" by Gaetano Donizetti.

This opera remained forgotten after its first performances in 1834 and 1845, until it was rediscovered by chance at the library of the Naples Conservatory in 1975. Ours is the first guitar transcription of the Overture, and we premiered it at the Wiener Musikverein in 2012.

The members of the trio are (left to right) Lajos Horváth, László Szabó and Gonzalo Manrique*


----------



## WVdave

Debussy/Ibert
Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Munch ‎- The Sea
RCA Victor Red Seal ‎- LMC-2111, Vinyl, LP, Album, US, 1957.


----------



## KenOC

WVdave said:


> Debussy/Ibert
> Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Munch ‎- The Sea
> RCA Victor Red Seal ‎- LMC-2111, Vinyl, LP, Album, US, 1957.
> 
> View attachment 100384


An incredible album. Available on CD as well. You won't believe the 1957 sound!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Symphony No. 78 /79/ 80

Antal Dorati (Conductor), Philharmonia Orchestra (Orchestra)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Daniil Trifonov plays Chopin*

Daniil Trifonov (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony no 5

Chicago Symphony Orchestra/ Claudio Abbado


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming: Guilty Pleasures*

Renée Fleming (soprano), Susan Graham (mezzo)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Sebastian Lang-Lessing

trad.: Londonderry Air
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été, Op. 7
Berlioz: Villanelle (from Les nuits d'été, Op. 7)
Canteloube: La Delaïssado (2nd series, no.4) from Chants d'Auvergne
Canteloube: Malurous qu'o uno fenno (3rd series, no.5) from Chants d'Auvergne
Canteloube: Songs of the Auvergne
Corigliano, J: Once there was a golden bird (from The Ghosts of Versailles)
Delibes: Les filles de Cadix
Delibes: Sous le dôme épais (from Lakmé)
Duparc: Phidylé
Dvorak: Armida
Dvorak: Za tihlou Gazelou (from Armida)
Falla: Canción (No. 6 from Siete canciones populares españolas)
Falla: Nana (No. 5 from Siete canciones populares españolas)
Falla: Siete Canciones populares españolas
Rachmaninov: Twilight, Op.21 No. 3
Refice: Ombra di Nube
Smetana: The Kiss
Smetana: Vendulka"s Lullaby (from The Kiss)
Strauss, J, II: Frag mich oft (Walzer aus Wien)
Tchaikovsky: Undina's Aria (from Undina)
Wagner: Träume (No. 5 from Wesendonck-Lieder)
Wagner: Wesendonck-Lieder (5)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini*: Semiramide

Dame Joan Sutherland (Semiramide), Marilyn Horne (Arsace), John Serge, Joseph Rouleau, Spiro Malas, Patricia Clark, Leslie Fyson & Michael Langdon

London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Guest

*Gretry*

Le Jugement de Midas


----------



## Guest

*Rossini & Bizet*

Overtures

Bizet Carmen prelude & entreacte 1 11 111
Ballet music act 4

Yesterday I enjoyed the Beethoven Triple concerto very much and I look forward to these Overtures.


----------



## eljr

Krzysztof Urbański / NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester
Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 'From the New World'; A Hero's Song Op. 111

Release Date February 10, 2017
Duration01:01:26
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Recording DateDecember 10, 2015 & December 13, 2015
Recording Location
Laeiszhalle, Hamburg


----------



## Pugg

Haydn - String Quartets Op.74 "The Rider", Op.76 "Fifths" & Op.77

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms, Koechlin, Kahn* &: Horn Trios

Felix Klieser (horn), Andrej Bielow (violin), Herbert Schuch (piano)

Brahms: Horn Trio in E flat major, Op. 40
Duvernoy: Horn Trio No. 1
Duvernoy: Horn Trio No. 2
Kahn, R: Serenade, Op. 73
Koechlin: 4 petites pieces for Violin, Horn and Piano, Op. 32
Koechlin: Quatre Petites Pièces


----------



## Guest

*Mozart*

Symphony No. 29 & 39
Maurerische Trauermusik
Adagio and Fugue in C minor

Having a good time with Fricsay ,I am going further with two of my favorite Mozart symphonies.


----------



## Pugg

*
Mercadante*: Flute Concertos

James Galway (flute)


----------



## Vasks

*Lehar - Overture to "Clo-Clo" (Jurowski/cpo)
R. Strauss - Schlagobers (Wakasugi/Denon)*


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Joel Quarrington & David Jalbert, collection of pieces by Schubert


----------



## Pugg

* Mendelssohn*: Klavierkonzerte Nr. 1 & 2 (Eugene Ormandy)


----------



## Guest

*Guillaume de Machaut*

Messe de Nostre Dame
with the Gregorien prospers of the Mass of the Assumption, 14th c.


----------



## pmsummer

CHRISTMAS
_Medieval Christmas Cantiones_
*The Moosburg Gradual of 1360*
Capella Antiqua München
Niederaltaicher Scholaren
Konrad Ruhland - director
_
SEON_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto Nos. 1 and 2*


----------



## Pugg

*Lehár*: Paganini

Anneliese Rothenberger (Maria Anna Elisa), Nicolai Gedda (Paganini), Olivera Miljakovic (Bella Ciretti), Benno Kusche (Fürst), Horst Sachtleben (Bartucci), Gerd W. Dieberitz (Hedouville), Heinz Zednik (Pimpinelli), Ulf Hoelscher (solo violin)

Bayerisches Symphonie-Orchester & Chor der Bayerischen; Willi Boskovsky


----------



## Boston Charlie

On YouTube, I just recently listened to a live performance from Great Britain of Beethoven's 9th played by Daniel Barenboim, the West-East Divan Orchestra, with soloists and choir. I have another recording on CD by Barenboim and the WEDO and friends recorded in Berlin, and I think that I enjoyed the concert from Great Britain a bit more. Barenboim takes a Romantic approach that seems to harken back to Furtwangler with slow tempos and intensity of feeling. In a field of innumerable recordings of the 9th I found Barenboim and his WEDO to be sincere and passionate. The West-East Divan Orchestra was an experiment in friendship where Barenboim organized young Arab and Israeli musicians to play together and promote understanding between the two groups. 

Also on YouTube: I just listened to a live recording of Vladimir Ashkanzy playing Rachmaninoff's wonderful Corelli Variations.


----------



## Scopitone

Now streaming on Google Play:



_Callas sings Verdi Arias_


----------



## Guest

*Beethoven / Handel*

Symphony No.3
Overture Leonore 3
Harp concerto in B flat Nicanor Zabaleta


----------



## Scopitone

Now streaming on Google Play:










Parsifal
HvK, Berlin


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Johnmusic

*Paganini: Violin Concerto no. 2, op. 7 "La Campanella" (1969) 
SHMUEL ASHKENASI, violin -- VIENNA SYMPHONY ORCHESTRA--conducted by HERIBERT ESSER*


----------



## Johnmusic

*2 super singers with wonderful voices and skills and beautiful music. Life is very good.﻿
Farrar and Jadlowker:"Se in voi cotanto..." from Wolf-Ferrari's Le Donne Curiose. 1912 *





==========================
_*Now Herman solo 
Hermann Jadlowker - "Fuor del mar" Mozart

Jadlowker was a dramatic coloratura tenor. Listen particularly for his endless breath, his superb trills, and his effortless coloratura.*_




[


----------



## Robert Gamble

Disk 2: D Major and E Minor.. Always enjoy these...


----------



## Johnmusic

*This is my (Ethan Winer's ) January 25, 2015 performance of Tchaikovsky's Rococo Variations for Cello and Orchestra played on the electric guitar.

Where a concerto typically has three movements each lasting 10 to 20 minutes, Rococo is a theme with seven variations that runs about twenty minutes in total. I fell in love with this piece when I started playing the cello in 1992, but it's extremely difficult to play and I never got proficient enough on the cello to perform it publicly*.


----------



## Guest

*Gubaidulina*


----------



## Johnmusic

2 Marches, Carl Czerny, for trumpet and guitar, arrangt Colette Mourey, Editions Marc Reift : FOR ALL INSTRUMENTS AND GUITAR.





******************************
I Thank you Lord. Trumpet and Guitar. (SO LOVELY) Neither Composer nor performers are listed.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Young Joan Sutherland sings flawlessly Euridice's classic coloratura. 





Joan Sutherland the Australian Nightingale sings a Crazy Coloratura Gallore 
A Meyerbeer piece which is not identified any more specifically by the poster.




*


----------



## Flavius

Dufay: Music for St James the Greater. Binchois Consort/ Kirkman (hyperion, 'helios')


----------



## Johnmusic

******** _*Played on the GUITAR.*_********

*The Story of the Kalender Prince, from Scheherazade, op. 35 - Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov.
Arranged and played by Emre Sabuncuoglu.*





================================
*Jorge Caballero plays Capriccio Espagnol - Rimsky Korsakov *


----------



## Eramire156

*Ned Rorem*
*Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
and Orchestra (1991)*









*Gary Graffman

André Previn
The Symphony Orchestra of The Curtis Institute of Music *


----------



## Johnmusic

* Finnish Composer is new to me. Nice*

Erkki Melartin : Elegie, Op. 67 No. 3 - ClassicalExperience




COLOR="#006400"]]

Erkki Melartin : Idyl, Op. 27 No. 1 - ClassicalExperience


----------



## Johnmusic

*Jascha Heifetz - Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso *


----------



## Star

Bach Brandenberg Concertos / John Elliot Gardiner


----------



## Johnmusic

********************_*(SUPER GREAT)*_******************

*Schubert, Rubinstein, Heifetz, Feuermann ‎- Trio No 1 In B Flat Major, Op 99 *




[/SIZE]


----------



## Eramire156

*The abridged Rosenkavalier*

*Richard Strauss
Der Rosenkavalier*









*Lotte Lehmann
Elisabeth Schumann
Richard Mayr
Maria Olszewska

Robert Heger
Wiener Philharmoniker *

Recorded 20-24 September 1933

_"...in 1933, when the singers were still at the height of their powers, about half the score was recorded- and, for its day, very well recorded. ...in these thirteen records (78s) we have the most valuable and delightful souvenir of a great opera ensemble that has ever existed."_
The Record Guide (1951)​


----------



## Star

Beethoven Choral Fantasia

Serkin with NYPO cond Bernstein.


----------



## Star

Johnmusic said:


> ********************_*(SUPER GREAT)*_******************
> 
> *Schubert, Rubinstein, Heifetz, Feuermann ‎- Trio No 1 In B Flat Major, Op 99 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]


Yes but what do you expect from three great Jewish musicians! Wonderful!


----------



## cougarjuno

Gounod: Symphonies and Faust ballet music -- Sir Neville Marriner and The Academy of St. Martin in the Fields


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Johnmusic

_*George Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - Kupinski Guitar Duo 
Ewa Jablczynska & Dariusz Kupinski*_





========================

*KUPINSKI GUITAR DUO: Ewa Jablczynska & Dariusz Kupinski,
Frederic Chopin: Mazurka op. 24 no. 2 Mazurka op. 17 no. 4 Mazurka op. 41 no. 3
Arr. Kupinski Guitar Duo*


----------



## Johnmusic

*Chopin on the Guitar 103 selections I am enjoying about 10-15 at a time. Hope you like it.*


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*- Piano concerto 5
Berenboim/ Klemperer.


----------



## WVdave

Beethoven - Rudolf Serkin, The Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy
"Emperor Concerto" Concerto No 5 In E-Flat Major For Piano And Orchestra
Columbia Masterworks ‎- ML 4373, Vinyl, LP, Mono, US, 1951.


----------



## KenOC

WVdave said:


> Beethoven - Rudolf Serkin, The Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy
> "Emperor Concerto" Concerto No 5 In E-Flat Major For Piano And Orchestra
> Columbia Masterworks ‎- ML 4373, Vinyl, LP, Mono, US, 1951.
> 
> View attachment 100400


This was my father's recording, the one I grew up with. You can still get it on Amazon as an MP3. And a fine performance it is!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ives "Holiday Symphony"* for the Saturday symphony tradition


----------



## Pugg

​
*Barber* song by Steber and Price.


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Piano Concertos 13 &14 
Lili Kraus.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Missa Solemnis

Schubert: Mass No. 5 in A flat major, D678
Stabat Mater in G minor, D 175
Salve Regina in B flat major, D106

Soile Isokoski (soprano), Monica Groop (mezzo), Marcus Ullman (tenor), Juha Kotilainen (bass)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Peter Schreier Choir, Peter Schreier.


----------



## Haydn man

For this weeks Saturday Symphony 
I have heard this before and enjoy the celebratory nature and interweaving of popular tunes into each section of the symphony


----------



## Star

KenOC said:


> This was my father's recording, the one I grew up with. You can still get it on Amazon as an MP3. And a fine performance it is!


Really, really good. One of the best out there.


----------



## Star

Johnmusic said:


> ********************_*(SUPER GREAT)*_******************
> 
> *Schubert, Rubinstein, Heifetz, Feuermann ‎- Trio No 1 In B Flat Major, Op 99 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]


Just listening to this on CD. What a trio!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Nielsen & Aho *- Clarinet Concertos

Martin Fröst (clarinet)

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti*: Lucia di Lammermoor

Montserrat Caballé (Lucia), José Carreras (Edgardo), Vincenzo Sardinero (Enrico), Samuel Ramey (Raimondo), Claes H. Ahnsjö (Arturo), Ann Murray (Alisa), Vincenzo Bello (Normanno)

New Philharmonia Orchestra, Jesús López-Cóbos


----------



## Taplow

Rachmaninov: Trios Élégiaques
Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov-* Symphony 3 + The Bells


----------



## Marinera

A Christmas gift to myself.

And also the BIG THANKS to Traverso. I discovered Agricola and the Huelgas with Van Nevel. I'd listened to their Dufay album before, it was nice but it didn't grab be like their performance of Agricola and also 'Music From The Court Of King Janus At Nicosia'. Although my box set is smaller than the gorgeus 15cd Labyrinth box set, but I'm just happy I was able to find something affordable and with the works I wanted.

Small 3 cd Paul Van Nevel box set. I haven't listened to the Gombert cd yet.

Disc 2 - Agricola - A Secret Labyrinth 
Disc 1 - Music From The Court Of King Janus At Nicosia









Between the Van Nevel discs a sellection of instrumental music form these cds















Adam Falckenhagen - Lute sonata in E-flat major op.1, no.2 - 1st mov. Largo played by Miguel Yisrael, Bayreuth cd.
Giovanni Pierluigi de Palestrina - Heu mihi Domine, passeggiato per la viola
Michelangelo Rossi - Toccata Quarta
Anonymous - Toccata arpeggiata 
Kapsberger - Toccata quinta


----------



## Guest

*Dvořák - Smetana - Liszt*


----------



## Guest

Marinera said:


> A Christmas gift to myself.
> 
> And also the BIG THANKS to Traverso. I discovered Agricola and the Huelgas with Van Nevel. I'd listened to their Dufay album before, it was nice but it didn't grab be like their performance of Agricola and also 'Music From The Court Of King Janus At Nicosia'. Although my box set is smaller than the gorgeus 15cd Labyrinth box set, but I'm just happy I was able to find something affordable and with the works I wanted.
> 
> Small 3 cd Paul Van Nevel box set. I haven't listened to the Gombert cd yet.
> 
> Disc 2 - Agricola - A Secret Labyrinth
> Disc 1 - Music From The Court Of King Janus At Nicosia
> 
> View attachment 100402
> 
> 
> Between the Van Nevel discs a sellection of instrumental music form these cds
> 
> View attachment 100403
> View attachment 100404
> 
> 
> Adam Falckenhagen - Lute sonata in E-flat major op.1, no.2 - 1st mov. Largo played by Miguel Yisrael, Bayreuth cd.
> Giovanni Pierluigi de Palestrina - Heu mihi Domine, passeggiato per la viola
> Michelangelo Rossi - Toccata Quarta
> Anonymous - Toccata arpeggiata
> Kapsberger - Toccata quinta


Thank you for your kind words,big boxes are in the end always cheaper.
I am glad that we share the same interest,I just purchased this one.


----------



## Judith

Star said:


> Yes but what do you expect from three great Jewish musicians! Wonderful!


A shame some of them such as Mendelssohn, Joachim and Kriesler converted due to the situation in Germany and Austria


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: String Quartets

Modigliani Quartet

Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 50 No. 1 in B flat major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 1 in G major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 77 No. 1 in G major


----------



## pmsummer

From last night...










GREGORIAN CHANT FROM CANTERBURY CATHEDRAL
*For the Feast of Martyrdom of St Thomas of Canterbury*
The Lay Clerks of Canterbury Cathedral
David Flood - Master of the Choristers
_
Metronome_


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Janacek's "Glagolitic Mass"

(added): I let this play through and listened to Dvorak's "Te Deum".


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*- String Quartet No. 3 in D major & Andante Appasionato, for string quartet.
Panocha Quartet


----------



## Guest

*SPECVLVM AMORIS*

lyrics of mediaval love from mysticism to erotism *first from a set of 5*

Laude novella sia cantata
by La Reverdie	
Qualis est dilectus tuus
by Elisabetta de Mircovich 
Edi beo thu hevene quene
by Elisabetta de Mircovich 
Procurans odium
by Elisabetta de Mircovich 
Patrie pacis - Patria gaudentium
by Doron Sherwin 
Eya martyr Stephane
by Elisabetta de Mircovich 
Dulcis amor
by Elisabetta de Mircovich 
Aucuns vont - Amor qui cor - Kyrie
by Elisabetta de Mircovich 
Amis tout dous
by La Reverdie 
Ma douce amour
by Elisabetta de Mircovich
Tres douls amis
by La Reverdie 
Questa fanciulla amor
by Elisabetta de Mircovich 
Questa fanciulla amor
by La Reverdie 
Quan je voy
by La Reverdie 
Con dolce brama
by Elisabetta de Mircovich 
Go hert
by Elisabetta de Mircovich 
Ain graserin
by Doron Sherwin 
Trewe on wam ys al my tryst
by Elisabetta de Mircovich


----------



## Judith

Listening to Sibelius 7th symphony performed by CBSO and Simon Rattle. Although I think it is a wonderful symphony, don't think Rattle does it justice so now looking for another recording.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saens* - Music for Violin / Violin Sonatas 1 & 2

Philippe Graffin / Pascal Devoyon.


----------



## Biffo

Judith said:


> Listening to Sibelius 7th symphony performed by CBSO and Simon Rattle. Although I think it is a wonderful symphony, don't think Rattle does it justice so now looking for another recording.


Coincidentally, I was listening to Vanska and the Minnesota Orchestra in the same work earlier. It is a fine performance but not as good as his earlier recording with the Lahti Symphony Symphony Orchestra. That is my top recommendation, especially as it is coupled with outstanding performances of Tapiola and the 6th Symphony.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Sibelius-S...id=1514646443&sr=1-6&keywords=vanska+sibelius


----------



## Joe B

*Program: *The Ballad of the Gnomes, Adagio With Variations for Cello and Orchestra, Three Botticelli Pictures, Suite in G Major for Strings and Organ
*Performers: *The Philharmonia
*Conductor: *Geoffrey Simon
*Composer: *Ottorino Respighi
*Recording: *Recorded Dec. 19-22, 1990 at Goldsmith's College, London
*Format: *CD (DDD-1992)
*Label: *Cala


----------



## Taplow

Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture, Op. 36
Giuseppe Sinopoli, Philharmonia Orchestra

A piece I have only recently discovered. Fantastic recording!


----------



## eljr

Brooklyn Rider
Philip Glass: String Quartets Nos. 6 & 7

Release Date December 8, 2017
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music


----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantatas*


----------



## bejart

Yesterday ---





































Now ---
Pietro Locatelli (1695-1764): Flute Sonata in Gajor, Op.2, No.10

Jed Wentz, flute -- Job ter Haar, cello -- Marcelo Bussi, harpsichord


----------



## Vasks

*Martin y Soler - Overture to "La festa del villaggio" (Vicent/Columna Musica)
W. A. Mozart - String Quartet #20 (Eder/Naxos)
F. J. Haydn - Symphony #96 (Davis/Philips)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bernstein*- Mass

Jubilant Sykes (baritone)

Morgan State University Choir, Peabody Children's Chorus, Morgan State University Marching Band & Baltimore Symphony Orchestra, Marin Alsop


----------



## Guest

Gerhard Oppitz playing Bach transcriptions--excellent!


----------



## Flavius

Dufay: Mass for St Anthony Abbot; Binchois: Motets, Mass movements. Binchois Consort/Kirkman (hyperion)


----------



## Guest

*Rachmaninov Pianoconcerto No. 2*

The seven year itch


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Concerto No.22 in E Flat, KV 482

Daniel Barenboim on piano with the Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Merl

Still a classic.


----------



## Flavius

Du Fay: motets, hymns.... Blue Heron/ Metcalfe (BHCD)


----------



## Boston Charlie

Yesterday: Tchaikovsky's Symphony # 4 and 1812 Overture by Eugene Ormandy, the Philadelphia Orchestra featuring the Temple University Choir on "1812"; Beethoven's Symphonies #2 & 7 by Leonard Bernstein and the NYPO.

Today: Sibelius' Symphonies #4 & 5 also by Bernstein and the NYPO; Hovhaness' Symphony #2 "Mysterious Mountain" by Fritz Reiner and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.

Uncovering some old favorites, Ormandy's well-rounded approach seems to suite Tchaikovsky (wonderful Russian music for the cold Russian weather we're having here in New England). While I consider the 4th to be the finest of Tchaikovsky's 6 (7 if you include "Manfred"), Ormandy opts for an alternate version of 1812 featuring choir. I think of Ormandy as some sort of "old faithful": not always the best recording, but almost always a good and solid recording is what you get with Ormandy.

Bernstein's renditions of Beethoven's 2nd and 7th are outstanding; all-in-all, I find both of Bernstein's Beethoven cycles (one the NYPO, the other with Vienna) are outstanding, joyful, full of enthusiasm; but so is Bernstein's Sibelius. The 4th being, perhaps, Sibelius' tightest symphonic statement, Bernstein holds his own with the NYPO and didn't bother to re-record it with the Vienna Phil. later on). On the 5th, Bernstein pours out a more dynamic performance capturing all the majesty and beauty of the icy north (his DG recording with Vienna of the 5th is also quite stunning); more winter music for winter weather. 

Hovhaness' 2nd is a nice little diversion. One need not acquire more than a few recordings by Hovhaness as one will find that one work often sounds much like another (sometimes measure for measure); but still good with which to have some fun now and then. the 2nd by Hovhaness follows along the same idea as the "Prayer of St. Gregory", very meditative and quasi-spiritual.


----------



## Taplow

Korngold: Violin Concerto in D Op. 35
Gil Shaham, Andre Previn, LSO


----------



## Robert Gamble

On Google Music... might have to get the CD.


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Violin Concerto in D, op.61*









*Jascha Heifetz

Charles Munch 
Boston Symphony Orchestra *

Recorded 27 & 28 November 1955, at Symphony Hall, Boston 

More Beethoven and Heifetz

*Piano Trio, op.97 "Archduke"*









*Jascha Heifetz 
Emanuel Feuermann
Arthur Rubinstein*

Recorded 1941


----------



## Guest

*Gershwin*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Koanga*

This is my first run-through, so I'm listening in the background while I'm working. I can't understand much of the words, though they're in English, but from what I can tell, it has something to do with an African prince sold into slavery in the Old South. The music is pleasant, though.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Bernstein*- Mass
> 
> Jubilant Sykes (baritone)
> 
> Morgan State University Choir, Peabody Children's Chorus, Morgan State University Marching Band & Baltimore Symphony Orchestra, Marin Alsop


What's your take on this? I heard it back when I was in college and thought it was cool (it was different; I mean, seriously, a marching band in a mass?), but I haven't heard it since, and I wonder how it has held up over time.


----------



## Flavius

Du Fay: Missa L'homme armé. Oxford Camerata/ Summerly (Naxos)


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> *Delius, Koanga*
> 
> This is my first run-through, so I'm listening in the background while I'm working. I can't understand much of the words, though they're in English, but from what I can tell, it has something to do with an African prince sold into slavery in the Old South. The music is pleasant, though.
> 
> View attachment 100423


this might help :tiphat:
http://thompsonian.info/ko-index.html


----------



## Guest

I love this set of Corelli's Op.6. Such vibrant playing and stunning sound.


----------



## laurie

Traverso said:


> *Gershwin*


Oooh ~ this boxset looks intriguing! What do you think of it?


----------



## laurie

Posted by Johnmusic ~

George Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - Kupinski Guitar Duo 
Ewa Jablczynska & Dariusz Kupinski[/B][/I]




~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I would have never thought that Rhapsody in Blue would work ~
on_ guitars _?!? But this is actually crazy good!


----------



## Johnmusic

laurie said:


> Posted by Johnmusic ~
> 
> George Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - Kupinski Guitar Duo
> Ewa Jablczynska & Dariusz Kupinski[/B][/I]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> I would have never thought that Rhapsody in Blue would work ~
> on_ guitars _?!? But this is actually crazy good!


***************************
Laurie
I am so glad you liked it. I am posting a great deal of non-guitar music which has been transposed for the guitar.
Regards-John


----------



## Johnmusic

*Added to Liked videos
Hubert Käppel - Schubert, Brahms, Regondi & Schumann: Romantic Guitar Music
Released 2012-01-27 on KSG Exaudio
Download on iTunes: https://geo.itunes.apple.com/album/id...
Download on Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/search?...*

1. 00:00:00 Hubert Käppel Schwanengesang, D.957: No. 4, Ständchen
2. 00:03:45 Hubert Käppel Schwanengesang, D.957: No. 1, Liebesbotschaft
3. 00:07:42 Hubert Käppel Schwanengesang, D.957: No. 5, Aufenthalt
4. 00:11:25 Hubert Käppel Romanze No. 5 in F Major, Op. 118: Andante
5. 00:16:03 Hubert Käppel Intermezzo No. 7 in A Minor, Op. 76
6. 00:20:36 Hubert Käppel Intermezzo No. 2 in E-Flat Major, Op. 117: Andante Moderato
7. 00:25:55 Hubert Käppel Reverie, Op. 19: Nocturne
8. 00:34:59 Hubert Käppel Introduction et Caprice, Op. 23
9. 00:44:17 Hubert Käppel Kinderszenen, Op. 15 in F Major: No. 7, Träumerei


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith




----------



## Guest

laurie said:


> Oooh ~ this boxset looks intriguing! What do you think of it?


Frankly I am not so sure. First I purchased this box a while ago to get to know the music but I can 't say that it is much to my liking. I don' t feel myself in the position to give you advice. If you are interested in the music I think it is an interesting box. 
The Scott Joplin cd is very good . I can not give you a simple recommendation because most of the music I did not appreciate so much.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch* - Swedish & Russian Dances

SWR Rundfunkorchester Kaiserslautern, Werner Andreas Albert


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> What's your take on this? I heard it back when I was in college and thought it was cool (it was different; I mean, seriously, a marching band in a mass?), but I haven't heard it since, and I wonder how it has held up over time.


Once a year or so I can handle it, too me personally, it's a bit like a religious West Side Story.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Kabalevsky*: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2

Stenhammar Quartet


----------



## Pugg

*Bach*: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2; Concerto for 2 Violins

Federico Agostini (violin), Antonio Perez (violin)

I Musici


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Requiem in D minor, K626

Sylvia McNair, Carolyn Watkinson, Francisco Araiza, Robert Lloyd
The Academy and Chorus of St. Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## Pugg

*Eduard Künneke*: Piano Concerto Op. 36

Oliver Triendl (piano)

Münchner Rundfunkorchester, Ernst Theis

Künneke, Eduard: Piano Concerto, Op. 36
Künneke, Eduard: Serenade
Künneke, Eduard: Zigeunerweisen


----------



## Haydn man

Listening to 'Introitus' Concerto for piano and chamber orchestra written in 1978
Beatrice Rauchs with the Kiev Chamber Players
Part of the continuing exploration of Gubaidulina. So far this seems a very meditative spiritual kind of piece


----------



## Pugg

*Gounod*: Faust

Eugene Conley (Faust), Cesare Siepi (Méphistophélès), Eleanor Steber (Marguerite), Frank Guarrera (Valentin), Margaret Roggero (Siébel), Thelma Votipka (Marthe) & Lawrence Davidson (Wagner)

Metropolitan Opera Chorus and Orchestra, Fausto Cleva


----------



## Enthusiast

Enjoying the recent Musica Viva (Vol 24) over the last few days. There are three works (by three composers who stand out for me among those who might be called contemporary). The earliest and the only work I had heard before is Ligeti's Lontano for Large Orchestra. But there is also a wonderful "Piano Concerto" by Tristan Murail and George Benjamin's Palimpsests. The pieces go really will together and this disc is a winner as far as I'm concerned.

Sorry not to post a picture of the cover - how do you all do that?


----------



## Merl

I've always loved Novak's Slovak Suite, since I got Vajnar and the CPO's old Supraphon recording. However Pesek does it even better. A great disc.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach* : Three Partitas for Solo Violin
Gidon Kremer


----------



## eljr

Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
other sacred works by Monteverdi

Collegium Vocale 1704 & Collegium 1704, Václav Luks

Release Date: 10th Nov 2017


----------



## hombre777

Händel - La Resurrezione


----------



## Pugg

​
*Falla*: Noches en los jardines de España, etc.

Alicia de Larrocha (piano)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos


----------



## Eramire156

*Second Vienna school and a little Strauss*

CD 60 from the Decca Vienna box set

*Arnold Schoenberg
6 Orchestre-Lieder, op.8

Alban Berg
Lulu Suite*

*Richard Strauss
Salome, op.54 Final scene*









*Anja Silja

Christoph von Dohnányi
Wiener Philharmoniker *


----------



## Guest

*Beethoven*

*Egmont overture - symphony No.9*


----------



## Judith

Just listening to Stephen Houghs new album Debussy. Absolutely sublime. Love it!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Kreisleriana & Reubke: Piano Sonata

Till Fellner

Reubke: Piano Sonata in B flat minor
Schumann: Kreisleriana, Op. 16


----------



## Jacck

Emilie Mayer - Symphony No.7 in F-minor (1856)


----------



## Vasks

*Schwantner - A Sudden Rainbow (Litton/Hyperion)
Rouse - Flute Concerto (Wincenc/Telarc)
Schuller - The Past Is in the Present (composer/New World)*


----------



## Taplow

*

Monteverdi*: Vespro della Beata Vergine
English Baroque Soloistsm John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*: Serenade for Strings in E major, Op. 22/ Serenade for Winds in D minor, Op. 44

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Taplow

*Tchaikovsky*: _Souvenir de Florence_, String Sextet in D, Op. 70
Borodin String Quartet w. Yury Yurov and Mikhail ilman


----------



## cougarjuno

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 3* -- Haitink and Vienna


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*: Stabat Mater & Legends

Edith Mathis, Anna Reynolds, Wieslaw Ochman, John Shirley-Quirk

Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks & English Chamber Orchestra, Rafael Kubelik


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: English Suite No.2 in A Minor, BWV 807

Murray Perahia, piano


----------



## Vronsky

Felix Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56, "Scottish"
Kurt Masur & Gewandhausorchestra

via YouTube:


----------



## cougarjuno

*
Schubert and Boccherini String Quintets*: Isaac Stern, Cho Liang Lin, Jaime Laredo, Yo-Yo Ma, Sharon Robinson


----------



## pmsummer

TRADITIONAL & MODERN CAROLS
The Pro Arte Singers
Indiana University Children's Chamber Choir
*Paul Hillier* - director 
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Haydn man

A Christmas present from this year
Just listened to No. 1 and was very impressed


----------



## Guest

*Vivaldi*


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Guest

Quite possibly my favourite solo piano music (after Scriabin)


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Now, War and Peace by Prokofiev. It arrived sooner than expected. Scene 2, appropriately the New Years Eve ball is currently playing out. This is the Philips, Kirov set with Valery Gergiev conducting. It sounds great. I need to get back to the libretto now!


----------



## bejart

Franz Ignaz Beck (1734-1809): Symphony in D Major, Op.3, No.6

Michael Stangione leading La Frankfort Stagione


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Cantata BWV 28, for the Sunday after Christmas. Mathis, Topper, Schreier, Fischer-Dieskau, Munich Bach Chorus & Orch./ Richter (Archiv)


----------



## Boston Charlie

Manxfeeder said:


> What's your take on [Bernstein's Mass]? I heard it back when I was in college and thought it was cool (it was different; I mean, seriously, a marching band in a mass?), but I haven't heard it since, and I wonder how it has held up over time.


To me, Bernstein's Mass sounds confused, dated and derivative of "Godspell" (Stephan Schwartz who composed "Godspell" also composed lyrics for Bernstein's Mass). That being said, Bernstein being Bernstein, there remains a few nice moments in Mass such as "The Word of the Lord" and "Things Get Broken". My view is that Bernstein's Mahler fixation comes to the fore in the Mass as it is strives to be a big, sprawling and all-encompassing crisis of faith; such qualities which appear to be apparent in Mahler's symphonies.

After recording the bulk of his output with Columbia Records from the early 1950s through the mid-1970s, Bernstein seemed to want to re-record his entire repertoire for DG during the 1980s. While Bernstein did re-record his own symphonies, the West Side Story Suite (as well as an operatic version of West Side Story), the Chichester Psalms; the fact that he did not bother to re-record the Mass in it's entirety tells me that Bernstein himself was less than happy with it.

As an aside, Bernstein did record for DG, with Mstislav Rostropovich and Israel Philharmonic, a re-arrangement for cello and orchestra of "Three Meditations from Mass"; basically a cello concerto based upon some instrumental music from Mass. This remains a fairly entertaining recording and having one of the greatest cellist who ever lived in tow doesn't seem to hurt matters.

Apparently, Bernstein also composed another Mass, a much shorter "Missa Brevis" that is very traditional. I have a recording of it by Robert Shaw as Bernstein himself never recorded it.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## deprofundis

AH.... dear folks of talk classical, classy people, class act of this world , let me introduced you to my currently listening program 3 new albums

One is phenomenal and mandatory, so you better get it

Oliphant medieval music on alba woaw i mean wow so passionated redention sutch a panorama, etheric flute and voice merge whit other instruments it'S so beautifull a 2006 release that im quite sold to allready

Deuxio Chamber Music of renaissance Les Haulz et les bas splendid instrumental music of flemish master among others.

Tercio Chant of Divine love ensemble Venance fortunata, featuring big name and anonymeous piece, a planctus david by peter abelard and hildegard von bingen, well this cd average i seen better but heck it's my cup of tea ancient lore.

I love you guys, so brave new years folks , prosperity, health, luck to you guys at talk classical happy new year!

:tiphat:


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Sibelius Symphony no. 4
Pietari Inkinen and NZ Symphony Orchestra.

I cannot fully explain why this symphony 'speaks' to me so strongly. All that Sibelius and I would share is a predisposition to depression and a taste for booze. But in this piece he somehow reflects the massive irrelevance of our little lives and the magnificent disinterest of the natural world. There is nothing of conventional human emotion in this piece, only a cold, eternal reality, serenaded by birdsong in the lovely 2nd movement, regardless of our attention or feelings.

Is that Over The Top? If so, blame the second glass of wine. But it is what I meant.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, The Song of the High Hills.*

Sir Charles Groves conducts the one in the anniversary box, but it seems to be missing some magic. I have Beecham's recording up in the queue for comparison.


----------



## laurie

Pat Fairlea said:


> Sibelius Symphony no. 4
> Pietari Inkinen and NZ Symphony Orchestra.
> 
> I cannot fully explain why this symphony 'speaks' to me so strongly. All that Sibelius and I would share is a predisposition to depression and a taste for booze. But in this piece he somehow reflects the massive irrelevance of our little lives and the magnificent disinterest of the natural world. There is nothing of conventional human emotion in this piece, only a cold, eternal reality, serenaded by birdsong in the lovely 2nd movement, regardless of our attention or feelings.
> 
> Is that Over The Top? If so, blame the second glass of wine. But it is what I meant.


Oh, _this_! I would "like" this x 4 if I could!


----------



## Sonata

Trying out the legendary slow Celibidache with Bruckner #3


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, A Village Romeo and Juliet*

I don't know what's going on and don't really much care (I'm too lazy to read the libretto, but it seems to be about two kids who kill themselves for love), but the music is lovely.


----------



## bejart

Joseph Eybler (1765-1846): String Trio in C Major, Op.2, HV 197

Deutsches Streichtrio: Hans Kalafusz, violin -- Jurgen Weber, viola -- Reiner Ginzel, cello


----------



## Guest

Superb playing and sound.


----------



## Eramire156

*Added another Sibelius second to the collection*

_*Jean Sibelius
Symphony no.2









Vladimir Ashkenazy
Philharmonia Orchestra*_


----------



## Flavius

Du Fay: Mass for St Anthony of Padua. Binchois Consort/ Kirkman (hyperion)


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Sophia Gubaidulina's "Rejoice for Violin and Cello"


----------



## Flavius

Gregorian Chant: Vespers & Compline. Monastic Choir of St Peter's Abbey, Solesmes/ Dom Jean Claire (Paraclete Press)


----------



## Pugg

*Ravel:*
"Daphnis et Chloe (complete) *" (March 13, 1961 New York, Manhattan Center),
"La valse" (January 21, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
[Playing] the New York Philharmonic, the Schola Cantorum choir *


----------



## Pugg

*Viktor Ullmann*: Piano Sonatas Nos. 5 - 7

Gregor Weichert (piano)

Ullmann, V: Piano Sonata No. 5, Op. 45
Ullmann, V: Piano Sonata No. 6, Op. 49
Ullmann, V: Piano Sonata No. 7


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming - Great Opera Scenes*

Renée Fleming (soprano)

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti

Dvorak: Mesícku na nebi hlubokém 'Song to the Moon' (from Rusalka)
Mozart: E Susanna non vien! … Dove sono i bei momenti (from Le nozze di Figaro)
Mozart: Porgi amor (from Le nozze di Figaro)
Strauss, R: Daphne
Strauss, R: Transformation scene from Daphne
Tchaikovsky: Puskay pogibnu ya 'Tatiana's Letter Scene' (from Eugene Onegin)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann* cello concerto + Boellmann/ Bruch

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Yan-Pascal Tortelier


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*: Cello Sonata in G Minor & *Franck*: Sonata in A

Jacqueline du Pré/Daniel Barenboim, Jacqueline Du Pre (cello).


----------



## Pugg

​
*Meyerbeer*: Dinorah

Deborah Cook (Dinorah), Christian de Plessis (Hoël), Alexander Oliver (Corentin), Della Jones (Le chevrier), Marilyn Hill Smith (Goatgirl), Roderick Earle (Un chasseur), Ian Caley (Un faucheur)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, James Judd


----------



## Pugg

​
New Year's Concert 2018

Wiener Philharmoniker, Riccardo Muti

Watching this, live on telly. :angel:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*- Trout Quintet

Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), Daniil Trifonov (piano), Roman Patkoló (double bass), Hwayoon Lee (viola), Maximilian Hornung (cello)

Schubert: Ave Maria, D839
Schubert: Notturno in E flat major for piano trio, D897 (Op. post.148)
Schubert: Piano Quintet in A major, D667 'The Trout'
Schubert: Schwanengesang, D957


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Symphony No. 1 in c minor. Found the LP set barely touched (the records, anyway) for under $3 and gave it a loving home.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Guest

*Stravinsky*


----------



## Pugg

*Vivaldi* -Gloria in D major, RV589/ Magnificat, RV611

ed. Malipiero

Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani.

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Sonata

Donizetti rarities:


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Pugg said:


> *Schubert*- Trout Quintet
> 
> Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), Daniil Trifonov (piano), Roman Patkoló (double bass), Hwayoon Lee (viola), Maximilian Hornung (cello)


How is this recording? I've been trying to decide if I need yet another recording of the Trout...


----------



## Vasks

*Hillborg - Liquid Marble (Salonen/Ondine)
Gubaidulina - Music for Flute, Strings & Percussion (Pahud/EMI)*


----------



## Pugg

Rtnrlfy said:


> How is this recording? I've been trying to decide if I need yet another recording of the Trout...


It's a new approach, especially by Trifonov, became of of my best recordings from last year, stunning recorded.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven* - Spring & Kreutzer Sonatas
Ashkenazy -Perlman.


----------



## Guest

*O TU CHARA SCIENCA*
*CD 2*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini*: L'Italiana in Algeri

Agnes Baltsa (Isabella), Ruggero Raimondi (Mustafà), Enzo Dara (Taddeo), Frank Lopardo (Lindoro), Patrizia Pace (Elvira), Anna Gonda (Zulma), Alessandro Corbelli (Haly)

Vienna State Opera Chorus, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Debussy
Music for Flute*
Sonate en trio, for flute, viola & harp, L. 137
Syrinx, for narrator and flute, L. 129
Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun), version for flute and piano, L. 86
Chansons de Bilitis, incidental music for narrator, 2 flutes, 2 harps & celesta, L. 96
Syrinx, for solo flute, L. 129 *
Philippe Bernold Flute; Gérard Caussé, Viola; Germaine Lorenzini, Harp
Mathieu Dufour, Flute; Arianne Jacob, Celeste & Piano; Irene Jacob, Spoken Word; Isabelle Moretti , Harp *
[HM, 1998]

Very fin-de-siecle French, very sensual and seductive; this is my gorgeous new CD for last week. Lovely cover art-work too!










*
Ravel
Complete Melodies**
Filippo Farinelli, piano; Monica Piccinini, Sophie Marilley, Elisabetta Lombardi, Christian Immler
Ecu Ensemble, Marco Momi*
[Briliant Classics, 2015]

This has turned out to be a real steal, with beautiful performances of these vocal gems. Good recordings too.


----------



## WVdave

Beethoven
Backhaus, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt
Piano Concerto No. 5 In E Flat Major Op. 73 (Emperor)	
‎Album, LP, US, London Records CS 6156, 1959.


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Sinfonia in G Major, Bryan G10

Riyoko Matsui leading the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo from the bow


----------



## Manxfeeder

Handel, Alexander's Feast, Concertos for Oboe


----------



## Judith

Beethovens 2nd symphony
Riccardo Muti
Philadelphia Orchestra 

From the Beethoven box set


----------



## cougarjuno

*Bernstein -- Mass *

This is an interesting amalgam of sacred music and Broadway. I suppose this is what Bernstein essentially was as a composer anyway, modern classical music and theater. So it comes out somewhat like Sondheim meets Penderecki. There is some really good music here and particularly "A Simple Song" is one of Bernstein's best. Despite its somewhat disjointed nature it's worth a listen.


----------



## pmsummer

ALLELUIA NATIVITAS
_Music and Carols for a Medieval Christmas_
*Pérotin, Smert, and others*
Orlando Consort

_Metronome_


----------



## Sonata

*Brahms: Cello Sonata #1*









*Couperin: Lecon De Tenebraes*


----------



## Guest

Ravel.

Hot from the postie.


----------



## Haydn man

This year I want to explore Bruckner
With that in mind I shall start with No.1 from this set, a Christmas present from my son


----------



## Guest

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 100456
> 
> This year I want to explore Bruckner
> With that in mind I shall start with No.1 from this set, a Christmas present from my son


Huzzah! This is a regular visitor to my deck. It crept up on me but now I love Bruckner's symphonies.


----------



## Enthusiast

I spent part of the afternoon in a very small section of my library. I started with Martinu's Rhapsody Concerto for viola and orchestra (Josef Suk and Vaclav Neumann) and went on to his 4th quartet and string trio (both Stamitz Quartet). I could easily have taken in another quartet - Martinu's quartets are attractive, accessible and lively works - but moved back a little to Frank Martin's 2nd Piano Concerto (Paul Badura-Skoda) and Sinfonie Concertante (Matthias Bamert).


----------



## Guest

Starting the new year with Richter!


----------



## deprofundis

i purchased azzolino Bernadino on tactus, it's awesome. good people be bless...im so depress


----------



## pmsummer

THE MARTYRDOM OF SAINT THOMAS BECKET
*The Unfinished Vespers: December 29 1170*
Schola Gregoriana of Cambridge
Mary Berry - director
_
Herald_


----------



## bejart

Anton Reicha (1770-1836): String Quartet in C Minor, Op.49, No.1

Kreutzer Quartet: PEter Sheppard Sjaerved and Mihailo Trandafilovski, violins -- Maorgan Goff, viola -- Neil Heyde, cello


----------



## Robert Gamble

On Google Play. Listening to Bruch's first violin concerto.


----------



## Eramire156

*One of the last CDs purchased in 2017, first CD played in 2018*

Happy New Year to you all, cheers!

Yesterday I braved the sub-zero temps, and decided to go crate digging at a local record store. Found this CD in the fifty cent bin, you can never have too much Nielsen.

*Carl Nielsen
Quintet for Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Bassoon & Horn, op.43*









*Ensemble Wien-Berlin *


----------



## Guest

*Le Mystere de "Malheur Me Bat" *


----------



## starthrower

Disc 6

Norfolk Rhapsody No.1
In The Fen Country
The Lark Ascending
The Wasps
Greensleeves
English Folk Song Suite


----------



## Malx

For some strange reason I have been unable to connect to the site since the 27th of December getting a weird message saying there was some kind of server fault, I tried every which way I knew to try and resolve with my admittedly minimal knowledge with no success - but today a New Year and I've managed to get back on (not too many boos I hope!).

I haven't had time to view every post on the thread in my absence but I am sure lots of wonderful things have been listened to.

Here is a edited selection of some of the music I have listened to over the last number of days.





































The Mahler twofer is a recent addition that I have tracked for a while waiting on a favourable price which arrived just before Christmas I took delivery on Friday and the long wait has been worth it - a very fine Mahler 4 and a superb Das Lied.


----------



## Eramire156

*The resplendent voice of Kirsten Flagstad*

*Kirsten Flagstad*

*Grieg's Haugtuusa
and the complete
1937 Victor recordings*


----------



## Eramire156

Malx said:


> For some strange reason I have been unable to connect to the site since the 27th of December getting a weird message saying there was some kind of server fault, I tried every which way I knew to try and resolve with my admittedly minimal knowledge with no success - but today a New Year and I've managed to get back on (not too many boos I hope!).
> 
> I haven't had time to view every post on the thread in my absence but I am sure lots of wonderful things have been listened to.
> 
> Here is a edited selection of some of the music I have listened to over the last number of days.
> 
> View attachment 100461
> View attachment 100462
> 
> 
> View attachment 100463
> View attachment 100464
> 
> 
> View attachment 100465
> 
> 
> The Mahler twofer is a recent addition that I have tracked for a while waiting on a favourable price which arrived just before Christmas I took delivery on Friday and the long wait has been worth it - a very fine Mahler 4 and a superb Das Lied.


Glad to see Kletzki's Mahler get some love, the Das Lied is a fav, with Murray Dickie and Fischer-Dieskau


----------



## pmsummer

WEIHNACHTSHISTORIE
_Weihnachtshistorie: Historia der Freuden- und Gnadenreichen Geburth SWV 435
Meine Seele erhebt den Herren SWV 344
Die Sieben Worte unseres lieben Erlösers und Seligmachers Jesu Christi SWV 478_
*Heinrich Schütz*
Musicalische Compagney
_
DGM_


----------



## pmsummer

A RENAISSANCE CHRISTMAS
The Boston Camerata
*Joel Cohen* - director
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: St. Quartets, op.132 & op.135. Borodin Quartet (Chandos)


----------



## Guest

A fine recording of somewhat neglected violin concertos--the Weinberg more so. Fantastic playing and sound on the SACD tracks.


----------



## DavidA

Mozart Piano concerto 23 / Serkin / Schneider


----------



## DavidA

Kontrapunctus said:


> Starting the new year with Richter!


Great performance


----------



## cougarjuno

*Bacewicz:* Piano Quintets and Piano Sonata no. 2


----------



## Boston Charlie

Sonata said:


> *Brahms: Cello Sonata #1*


I first owned this recording in LP form when it first came out in the 1980s; much later upgraded to CD. Rudolf Serkin was about 79 when the recording was made, but still in top form. Rostropovich, of course, was wonderful, adding a just little bit of sad Russian soulfulness to Brahms' excellent cello sonatas.


----------



## Malx

A new discovery - mid-late twentieth century Symphonies from a British composer who passed away in 2017.

Malcolm Lipkin, Sinfonia di Roma - BBC SSO Lionel Friend.

A very interesting piece along with the others on this disc that I will return to in the future. Highly recommendable.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Today in the car: Tchaikovsky's Symphony # 5 followed by March Slav by Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra

I hear little substance beneath Tchaikovsky's sweeping melodies and bombast, but still a good symphony to have some fun with now and then. I've always thought of the 4th as the finest symphony in Tchaikovsky's lot. The March Slav is a sentimental favorite as it was one of my very first pieces of classical music I knew so many years ago as a young teenager.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Symphony #2


----------



## Flavius

De la Rue, Gombert, Clemens non Papa, et al.: 'Beata es Virgo Maria', devozione Mariana nel Rinascimento. Corale Univ. di Torino/ Tabia (Nova Era)

In honor of the feast day that begins our new year.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Symphony #2


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Symphony #2


----------



## WVdave

Beethoven, Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein
Oüverturen Egmont - Prometheus - Leonore III - Coriolan - König Stephan - Fidelio
Deutsche Grammophon ‎- 2531347, Vinyl, LP, Stereo, Germany, 1981.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: Piano concertos : 16-18-19
Géze Anda.


----------



## laurie

Listening to Still's Symphony # 2


----------



## Pugg

​*Dvorák*: Violin Concerto

Itzhak Perlman (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim

Dvorak: Romance in F minor, Op. 11
Dvorak: Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 53


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony NO.9

Leonard Bernstein conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner*: The Ring Without Words

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra

Lorin Maazel


----------



## Guest

Carter
Complete piano music

Oppens

I only wish there was more of it. Any fan of Ligeti's Etudes would enjoy this, I think.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini*: Mosè in Egitto

Ruggero Raimondi (Mosè), June Anderson (Elcìa), Zehava Gal (Amaltea), Sandra Browne (Amenosi), Ernesto Palacio (Osiride), Salvatore Fisichella (Aronne), Keith Lewis (Mambre), Siegmund Nimsgern (Faraone)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Claudio Scimone


----------



## Art Rock

I needed a break from the H composers.....


----------



## eljr

Tasmin Little / Edward Gardner / BBC Symphony Orchestra
Szymanowski, Karlowicz: Violin Concertos

Release Date September 1, 2017
Duration01:13:18
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto


----------



## Malx

Kaija Saariaho, Oltra Mar, Nymphea Reflection, Cinq reflets de L'amour de loin - Finnish Radio SO, Jukka-Pekka Saraste.

This box is proving to be a treasure trove of new music.


----------



## eljr

La Cetra / Cetra Barockorchester Basel / Andrea Marcon
Handel: Parnasso in festa

Release Date September 1, 2017
Duration01:56:38
Genre
Classical
Styles
Opera
Recording DateOctober, 2016
Recording Location
Martinskirche Basel


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*- Symphony No. 1 'Winter Dreams' & The Tempest

The Orchestra of St Luke's, Pablo Heras-Casado


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Another LP rescued from a sale bin this weekend - Mozart Divertimento in D Major, KV334


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert* Sessions: Lieder with Guitar

Philippe Sly (bass-bariton), John Charles Britton (guitar)​
Schubert: Alinde, D904
Schubert: An die Musik D547
Schubert: An Sylvia, D891
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D774
Schubert: Der Doppelgänger D957 No. 13
Schubert: Der Jüngling an der Quelle, D300 (Salis-Seewis)
Schubert: Der Leiermann (No. 24 from Winterreise, D911)
Schubert: Der Lindenbaum (No. 5 from Winterreise, D911)
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D531
Schubert: Des Fischers Liebesgluck, D933 (Leitner)
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh D776 (Rückert)
Schubert: Du liebst mich nicht D756 (Platen)
Schubert: Erlkönig, D328
Schubert: Ständchen 'Leise flehen meine Lieder', D957 No. 4


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Symphony #2


----------



## Sonata

*Bruckner Symphony #2*, conducted by Gunter Wand









*Brahms String Quartet #2*, played by the LaSalle Quartet


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Symphony #2


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn *- The Piano Trios 1 & 2

The Florestan Trio.


----------



## Joe B

Up next: Symphony of Psalms (Symphony #2)


----------



## Sonata

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 100456
> 
> This year I want to explore Bruckner
> With that in mind I shall start with No.1 from this set, a Christmas present from my son


Have a great time exploring! I bought that set five years ago. I've been getting really in depth with Bruckner this past month, so I look forward to hear more about your journey


----------



## Guest

*Mateo Flecha*

* Huelgas Ensemble*, Paul Van Nevel ‎- Las Ensaladas: El Fuego - La Negrina - La Justa (Burlesques Of The Spanish Renaissance) *










Le Mystere de "Malheur Me Bat" I listened to this cd last evening,very beautiful !


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Balakirev - Russia, Symphonic Poem [aka 2nd Overture on Russian Themes] (Brusilow/hnh)
Tchaikovsky - Symphony #5 (Ormandy/Columbia)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch*- Violin concerto / Scottish fantasia
Kyung Wha Chung.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Symphony#2


----------



## laurie

Art Rock said:


> I needed a break from the H composers.....


 So, did you find this filed under *C*, or* I* ??


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Pugg

*Donizetti*: Linda di Chamounix

Eglise Gutiérrez (Linda), Ludovic Tézier (Antonio), Stephen Costello (Carlo), Marianna Pizzolato (Pierotto), Alessandro Corbelli (Marchese de Boisfleury), Bálint Szabó, Elizabeth Sikora (Maddalena), Luciano Botelho (Intendant)

Orchestra and Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, Sir Mark Elder


----------



## Guest

*Mozart*

Gran partita


----------



## Robert Gamble

Joe B said:


> Listening to Symphony #2


Listened to Symphony #2 just recently on Google Play and enjoyed it.


----------



## laurie

Joe B said:


> Listening to Symphony #2





Robert Gamble said:


> Listened to Symphony #2 just recently on Google Play and enjoyed it.


Well,_ that's_ a coincidence, Robert Gamble! I just finished listening to this very thing on YouTube,
& was surprised by how much I liked it ... it wasn't what I expected it to be. Listening to the slow movement again now...


----------



## Joe B

Robert Gamble said:


> Listened to Symphony #2 just recently on Google Play and enjoyed it.





laurie said:


> Well,_ that's_ a coincidence, Robert Gamble! I just finished listening to this very thing on YouTube,
> & was surprised by how much I liked it ... it wasn't what I expected it to be. Listening to the slow movement again now...


Glad to hear you both like it. I think it's a great symphony. It seems to me to have a lot of the romantic quality of Hanson's music with enough Americana in there to make me think of Copeland as well. Very, very good music IMHO.


----------



## Guest

*Mozart*


----------



## Robert Gamble

laurie said:


> Well,_ that's_ a coincidence, Robert Gamble! I just finished listening to this very thing on YouTube,
> & was surprised by how much I liked it ... it wasn't what I expected it to be. Listening to the slow movement again now...


Great minds and all that...


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Judith

Joe B said:


> Listening to Symphony#2


What a wonderful combination. Want that recording!


----------



## Robert Gamble

Swedish Rhapsody No. 3, Symphony No. 3, and The Prodigal Son


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Some Vaughan Williams choral music for the afternoon:


----------



## Guest

Judith said:


> What a wonderful combination. Want that recording!


:tiphat:
http://www.ebay.nl/itm/Riccardo-Mut...572900?hash=item51fe2adce4:g:KAwAAOSwDNdVzjoB


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Op 57 'Appassionata', Op 81a 'Les Aideux and Op 27/1* Claudio Arrau on Philips








This disc includes one of my favourite Beethoven Sonatas - 'Les Adieux' - with intimations of Beethoven's later sonatas.

Plus the 'Appassionata' sonata, very popular - but I generally prefer the subtler sonatas.


----------



## Tristan

*Brahms* - 4 Pieces for Piano, Op. 119






Specifically, piece #3, the Intermezzo in C. This piece has the Brahms "sound". I never thought Brahms had a "sound" before I'd heard pieces like this. It reminds me of the Waltz in A-flat, the Waltz in G-sharp minor, the Lullaby, and a few others. Beautiful.


----------



## ldiat

just had to listen for some reason


----------



## Robert Gamble

Robert Gamble said:


> Swedish Rhapsody No. 3, Symphony No. 3, and The Prodigal Son
> View attachment 100487


And this was a fantastic CD... Very melodic and uplifting overall, with a bit of 'headbanging' mixed in for my metal side..


----------



## Guest

This recording underscores the tragic loss of Egorov at such a young age. Stunning playing and good sound.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## laurie

Robert Gamble said:


> Swedish Rhapsody No. 3, Symphony No. 3, and The Prodigal Son
> View attachment 100487





Robert Gamble said:


> And this was a fantastic CD... Very melodic and uplifting overall, with a bit of 'headbanging' mixed in for my metal side..


I just came down to ask what you thought of this, so thanks for the review! Alfven is on my short list of 
Scandinavian composers to investigate in 2018, & this box has been in my shopping cart for a while now.


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Violin Concerto and Romances for Violin and Orchestra* Vienna Chamber Orchestra wiyh Isabelle van Keulen, violin conducted by Stefan Vladar on Capriccio







From the 4 CD set of Beethoven concertos. Pretty good account to my ears.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Hvorostovsky (In Memoriam) in a legendary The Tsar's Bride with Borodina & Netrebko *

*The opera excerpts are:
1) Act I aria of Grigory Gryaznoy, sung by Hvorostovsky [0:00}
2) Act I duet of Gryaznoy and Lyubasha, sung by Hvorostovsky and Borodina [6:11]
3) Finale of the opera, sung by Hvorostovsky, Borodina, Netrebko & Vladimir Ognovenko [14:40]*


----------



## Malx

Disc 21 from this box set, which features vocal music including Liszt's orchestral arrangement of Schubert Erlkonig. Singers included are Fritz Wunderlich, Beverly Sills, Ben Heppner & Hermann Prey.
Also included on the disc is some music for Cello and Piano played by Steven Isserlis & Stephen Hough.









Edit - the piece for Cello & Piano entitled "La lugubre Gondola" is marvellous. I hadn't heard it before and just had to repeat play.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Joan Sutherland singing an alternative cabaletta to 'quando rapito in estasi' from Lucia di Lammermoor. Recorded in 1960




*


----------



## Robert Gamble

laurie said:


> I just came down to ask what you thought of this, so thanks for the review! Alfven is on my short list of
> Scandinavian composers to investigate in 2018, & this box has been in my shopping cart for a while now.


Hi Laurie,

The box as a whole may be worth it, although I found the 1st CD (Symphony #1, Rhapsody #2 and Drapa) to be underwhelming (IMHO of course) although I liked Drapa well enough. I loved Disk 2 (Symphony #2 and Rhapsody #1) which felt more aggressive and about as metal as you'll get in classical (something about them Scandinavians.. they make great Death Metal too), and I loved Disk 3 even more due to what I said above.. Disk 5 was the other one I've listened to and is less fresh in my mind, but my notes say I didn't care much for either Symphony #5 or the Elegy for Gustav II Adolf, and I only moderately liked The Mountain King.


----------



## Malx

Finally catching up with the Saturday Symphony!

Ives, Holidays Symphony - Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, MTT.









I like some of Ives output but this piece didn't really resonate with me.


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Overtures* Gewandhausorchester Leipzig conducted by Kurt Masur on Philips.








A disc of Beethoven overtures, from the archetypal taut and heroic middle period overtures to the later less popular overtures. Plenty of life affirming music here.


----------



## Eramire156

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
Requiem*









*William Christie
Les Arts Florissants *


----------



## Guest

Takemitsu

Spirit Garden
Orchestral Works (2 disc set)


----------



## Robert Gamble

Listening to this on Google Music.


----------



## Sonata

*Verdi: Rigoletto*
conducted by Guilini


----------



## pmsummer

IN NATALI DOMINI
*Medieval Christmas Songs*
Niederaltaicher Scholaren
Konrad Ruhland - director
_
Sony Classical_


----------



## Joe B




----------



## cougarjuno

*Shostakovich: String Quartets 3, 7 and 8 * -- Borodin String Quartet


----------



## newyorkconversation

Mozart Piano Concertos Nos 17 & 25
Mitsuko Uchida
Cleveland Orchestra









Will be hearing Concerto No.17 on Thursday at the NY Phil with Jeffery Kahane playing and conducting (to be followed by the excellent Alisa Weilerstein playing Tchaikovsky, and Haydn's Symphony no. 98)


----------



## laurie

pmsummer said:


> WEIHNACHTSHISTORIE
> _Weihnachtshistorie: Historia der Freuden- und Gnadenreichen Geburth SWV 435
> Meine Seele erhebt den Herren SWV 344
> Die Sieben Worte unseres lieben Erlösers und Seligmachers Jesu Christi SWV 478_
> *Heinrich Schütz*
> Musicalische Compagney
> _
> DGM_


:lol: *That's not a real reptile playing a tiny harp ... is it??*


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Flavius

Manchicourt: Missa Cuidez vous que Dieu nous faille. Brabant Ensemble/ Rice (hyperion)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Been a long time since I listened to Beethoven's Third. 
Have spun this Third several times over the past couple of days.


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Respighi - Pines of Rome and Fountains of Rome, London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Lamberto Gardelli.
Three Botticelli Pictures and The Birds. Neville Marriner and The Academy of St. Martin in the Fields. EMI.

Earlier - The Rite of Spring by Stravinsky. Riccardo Muti and the Philadelphia Orchestra. EMI. 
Muti led the VPO for the New Years Gala. It was his 5th time conducting the event.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Today in the car: Britten's "Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings", "Les Illuminations" and "Nocturne for Tenor, 7 Obligato Instruments and Strings" featuring Peter Pears, Benjamin Britten and the English Chamber Orchestra/London Symphony Orchestra with Barry Tuckwell on horn in "Serenade".

Though Britten composed in a tonal, traditional, neo-Romantic idiom; his music remains something of an acquired taste. Though it took me a while to appreciate and enjoy Britten's music, I have long counted the above pieces as favorites, especially "Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings". No two musicians seem to have been in better sync with one another than Britten and Pears. It's as if the music goes right from Britten's brain to Pears' voice.


----------



## WVdave

Mozart/ Haydn - Vienna Philharmonic, Herbert Von Karajan
Mozart Symphony In G Minor, K. 550 / Haydn Symphony In D Major, No. 104
London Records ‎- STS 15106, Vinyl, LP, Album, UK, 1959.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Chopin waltz (op 64, no. 2) for classical guitar by Samuel Kaligithi*


----------



## ribonucleic

Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto No. 2
Sviatoslav Richter, Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra (Stanislaw Wistocki)


----------



## Johnmusic

_*Agustin Barrios - La Cathédrale. Gabriel Bianco, guitar*_


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Johnmusic

*William Alwyn: Piano Concerto #1, 1930 (The Themes of My Fallout: New Vegas Raw Footage Series*


----------



## Pugg

*Bach-* Brandenburg concertos 
Disc 2
I Musici.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Nikolaï Myaskovasky, Symphony #2 in C Sharp Minor, Op. 11: Evgeny Svetlanov, Russian State Symphony Orchestra,


----------



## Pugg

*Gershwin*: "Rhapsody in Blue"
[Soloist] Leonard Bernstein (P & conductor), Columbia Symphony Orchestra (June 23, 1959 New York, St. George Hotel),
"An American in Paris"
New York Philharmonic (December 21, 1958 New York, St. George Hotel)
Grofe: "Grand Canyon Suite"
New York Philharmonic (May 20, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall)


----------



## Pugg

*Locatelli*: Violin Concertos

Roberto Michelucci (violin)

I Musici


----------



## Pugg

*à la russe*

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Balakirev: Islamey - Oriental Fantasy
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 in D minor, Op. 28
Stravinsky: Berceuse from The Firebird
Stravinsky: Finale from The Firebird
Stravinsky: The Firebird Suite
Stravinsky: The Firebird: Danse infernale du roi Kastchei
Tchaikovsky: Méditation (No. 5 from Morceaux, Op. 72)
Tchaikovsky: Pieces (2) for piano, Op. 1
Tchaikovsky: Scherzo à la Russe, Op. 1 No. 1


----------



## Casebearer

Elliott Carter's Oboe Concerto, Esprit Rude/Esprit Dux for flute and clarinet, A Mirror on which to Dwell for soprana and chamber orchestra and Penthode for five groups of four instruments


----------



## Casebearer

I'v been listening to many violin concertos but Bartók's Violin Concerto #2 is still the best in my opinion, with Berg's coming close.

Here is a great recent performance by Augustin Hadelich with the Danish National Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Symphony no 6 -Pastoral opus 68

Berliner Philharmoniker Herbert von Karajan

Vinyl edition


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini*: Tancredi

Vesselina Kasarova (Tancredi), Eva Mei (Amenaide), Ramón Vargas (Argirio), Harry Peeters (Orbazzano), Veronica Cangemi (Roggiero), Melinda Paulsen (Isaura)

Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks & Munchner Rundfunkorchester, Roberto Abbado


----------



## Star

Mahler Symphony 1 

Kubelik - the best version of this symphony IMO


----------



## Judith

Tchaikovsky
The Seasons
Olli Mustonen

Beethoven Symphony no 4
ASMF 
Directed by Joshua Bell

Good job I have box set as well as another one I'm wearing out


----------



## Malx

Pugg said:


> *à la russe*
> 
> Alexandre Kantorow (piano)
> 
> Balakirev: Islamey - Oriental Fantasy
> Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 in D minor, Op. 28
> Stravinsky: Berceuse from The Firebird
> Stravinsky: Finale from The Firebird
> Stravinsky: The Firebird Suite
> Stravinsky: The Firebird: Danse infernale du roi Kastchei
> Tchaikovsky: Méditation (No. 5 from Morceaux, Op. 72)
> Tchaikovsky: Pieces (2) for piano, Op. 1
> Tchaikovsky: Scherzo à la Russe, Op. 1 No. 1


I'm interested to hear your thoughts on this disc now it's arrived Pugg.


----------



## Malx

Getting towards the end of this Schumann box and I have been generally impressed by the standard of playing given all the discs were recorded live.

This morning: Etudes on a theme by Beethoven, Humoureske Op20 & two sonatas Op118 Nos 1 & 3.
(Disc 11).


----------



## Pugg

Malx said:


> I'm interested to hear your thoughts on this disc now it's arrived Pugg.


Outstanding, the guy is phenomenal, not one moment of critic, speciality the Tchaikovsky. I do have his Liszt CD so I bought this on your recommendation and I am glad I did, going to be a regular. Thanks again. When I hear playing like this I always regret not studying harder on the piano.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov Variations*

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Rachmaninov: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, Op. 43
Rachmaninov: Variations on a Theme of Chopin, Op. 22
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme of Corelli, Op. 42
Trifonov: Rachmaniana


----------



## Merl

Star said:


> Mahler Symphony 1
> 
> Kubelik - the best version of this symphony IMO


The live Audite disc or the studio version?


----------



## Guest

*Valls - Biber*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*: String Quartets Nos. 12 & 13

Pavel Haas Quartet

Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op. 96 'American'
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 13 in G major, Op. 106 (B192)


----------



## Guest

*Mahler*

Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekomme
Ich atmet' einen linden Duft
Um Mitternacht
Kathleen Ferrier, Wiener Philharmoniker, Bruno Walter


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms*: Klavierkonzert Nr. 2 (Eugene Ormandy, 1956)


----------



## Guest

*César Franc - Debussy*


----------



## Pugg

​
1Regine Crespin: La reine de Saba, Act 3: "Plus grand dans son obscurité" (Balkis)
2Regine Crespin: Sapho, CG 1, Act 3: "# ma lyre immortelle" (Sapho)
3Regine Crespin: Sigurd, Act 2: "Salut, splendeur du jour" (Brunehilde)
4Regine Crespin: La Juive, Act 2: "Il va venir" (Rachel)
5Regine Crespin: Faust, Act 3: "Il était un roi de Thulé" (Marguerite)
6Regine Crespin: Marie-Magdeleine, Act 1: "# mes soeurs" (Méryem )
7 Regine Crespin: Werther, Act 3: "Werther ! Werther ! Qui m'aurait dit la place ... " (Charlotte)


----------



## Vasks

_Spun on the turntable_

*Ireland - Satyricon Overture (Boult/MHS)
Bridge - String Quartet #3 (Allegri/Argo)
Vaughn Williams - Concerto for 2 Pianos & Orchestra (Boult/Angel)*


----------



## Guest

*Bach*


----------



## Malx

Pugg said:


> Outstanding, the guy is phenomenal, not one moment of critic, speciality the Tchaikovsky. I do have his Liszt CD so I bought this on your recommendation and I am glad I did, going to be a regular. Thanks again. When I hear playing like this I always regret not studying harder on the piano.


Glad you like it, I'm always concerned when people buy based on my personal thoughts - as we all know tastes differ!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mercadante*: Virginia

Susan Patterson (Virginia), Paul Charles Clarke (Appio), Stefano Antonucci (Virginio), Charles Castronovo (Icilio), Andrew Foster-Williams (Marco), Katherine Manley (Tullia), Mark Le Brocq (Valerio)

Geoffrey Mitchell Choir & London Philharmonic Orchestra, Maurizio Benini


----------



## Guest

Wow! Makes me even more excited that I have tickets to his SF recital in May!


----------



## Robert Gamble

Another Mahler Symphony No. 5


----------



## WVdave

Haydn, Beethoven 
London Symphony, Antal Dorati
Symphony No. 100 In G Major "Military" / Symphony No. 6 In F Major "Pastoral"
Mercury ‎- MG50415, Mercury Living Presence ‎- MG 50415, Vinyl, LP, Mono, US, 1964.


----------



## Merl

Another very enjoyable LvB SQ cycle. I like this a lot, at the moment.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## pmsummer

THE FEAST OF FOOLS
_La Fête des Fous - Das Narrenfest_
New London Consort
*Philip Pickett* - director
_
L'Oiseau-Lyre_


----------



## pmsummer

ldiat said:


>


What an interesting video frame capture.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Satie, piano works
*

My personal favorite interpretations are from other pianists, but Roge does a nice job, understated but nuanced.


----------



## Guest

Well, this new arrival was a huge disappointment! Despite being billed as "sealed," it's an obvious re-seal and it has clearly been played! Side one has some scrapes, a fingerprint, and residue from a previous cleaning. Side two has many ticks/pops. Plus, the Stravinsky has decidedly inferior sound compared to the Ravel: compressed and boxy. Weissenberg's playing is commanding, as always, but not enough to compensate for the sonic issues! Back it goes to the Amazon seller.


----------



## starthrower

The Pilgrim's Progress
London Philharmonic Choir & Orchestra

A beautiful opera recorded in good sound circa 1971.


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Cello Sonatas 3, 4 and 5* Xavier Phillips, cello and Francois-Frederic Guy, Piano on harmonia mundi







The 1 middle period and 2 late period (or transitioning into late period) sonatas for cello and piano. The cello sonatas maybe less lyrical than the violin sonatas, but I find myself preferring them. And these performances are excellent!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Philip Glass, Glassworks*

I'm not a die-hard fan of minimalism, but this recording is consistently interesting.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Disk 4, the last one for me to listen to for the first time.. A Legend of the Skerries and Symphony No. 4


----------



## Johnmusic

_*ERNEST ANSERMET 
conducting L'ORCHESTRE DE LA SUISSE ROMANDE
SCHUMANN CARNAVAL OP. 9*_

*]SIDE 1
1. Preambule; 2. Pierrot; 3. Arlequin; 4. Valse noble; 5. Euse- bills; 6. Florestan; 7. Coquette; 9. Papillons; 10. A.S.C.H.- S.C.H.A. (Lettres dansantes); 11. Chiarina; 12. Chopin.*[/COLOR]

*]SIDE 2
13. Estrella; 14. Reconnaissance; 15. Pantalon et Colombine;
16. Valse allemande; 16a. Paganini; 17. Aveu; 18. Promenade;
19. Pause; 20. Marche des "Davidsbündler" contre les Philistins.*


----------



## Flavius

Gombert: Motets. Beauty Farm (Fra Bernardo)


----------



## Robert Gamble

Robert Gamble said:


> Disk 4, the last one for me to listen to for the first time.. A Legend of the Skerries and Symphony No. 4
> 
> View attachment 100512


Really liked "A Legend of the Skerries". Symphony No. 4 was pretty good, although there was a woman vocalizing in the background for a fair bit of the middle of the Symphony that kind of threw me for a bit...

So to summarize this box set: Only a couple of pieces that I didn't grok at all (Gustav II Adolf Elegy and Symphony No. 5). 6 pieces that are among my favorites (Swedish Rhapsodies No 1 and 3, Symphonies 2 & 3, The Prodigal Son, A Legend of the Skerries) and the remaining half dozen or so of the set are pieces I certainly wouldn't mind listening to again.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Symphony No. 5 to end the day...

View attachment 100517


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas No.25, No26 'Les Adieux', No.27 and No. 29 'Hammerklavier'* Wilhelm Kempff mono on DG.








Disc 7 from this set of the complete Piano Sonatas starts from the innocuous and proceeds to the most demanding (both listening to as well as playing).

Not everyone will like the 1950's piano sound, and sheer technical perfection is not what Kempff strives for in his playing. But the spirit is the thing!


----------



## KJ von NNJ

In the car, Beethoven Symphony #7. Ozawa and the BSO. Live, from 1989. A really good performance.
Now, Respighi - Ancient Airs and Dances. Marriner and the Los Angeles Chamber Ensemble.


----------



## realdealblues

*Bela Bartok
*_Piano Concerto No. 1, BB 91_*
[Rec. 1981]
*_Piano Concerto No. 2, BB 101_*
[Rec. 1980]
*_Piano Concerto No. 3, BB 127_*
[Rec. 1978]
*_Sonata For Two Pianos And Percussion, BB 115_*
[Rec. 1982]*















Piano: Vladimir Ashkenazy
Additional Piano & Percussion on Sonata For Two Pianos And Percussion: Vovka Ashkenazy; David Corkhill, Andrew Smith
Conductor: Sir Georg Solti
Orchestra: London Philharmonic Orchestra

I like Bartok, but I don't love him. I've listened to a very large selection of his works over the years but I've just never really bonded with him or list any of his compositions as my favorites. That said I do like to hear these works from time to time (maybe once or twice a year). Fricsay/Anda are usually the ones I listen to when I do reach for the Piano Concertos, but I haven't heard these particular recordings for many years or since acquiring the Ashkenazy Complete Concerto Recordings Box Set so I'm giving them a spin as I go through some of my newer purchases.


----------



## ldiat

pmsummer said:


> What an interesting video frame capture.


"it's not my fault!"


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Orchestral works*


----------



## WVdave

Paul Paray Conducting Detroit Symphony Orchestra ‎
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 In A Major, Op. 92
Mercury ‎- MG 50022, Vinyl, LP, Album, US, 1953.


----------



## Malx

An interesting piece of Czech chamber music:

Viteslav Novak, Piano Quintet - Radoslav Kvapil& Kocian Quartet. Not earth shattering in any way but pleasing to my ear.


----------



## Johnmusic

******** TWO Magnificent pianists back in the day. Enjoy !!!! ********

I tried to find a good version of this piece but Luck Be Us I found this great one.
Josef Hofmann plays Moszkowski Caprice Espagnol, op. 37 




------------------------------------

Another great performance
Horowitz plays Moszkowski Etincelles (sparks) 




------------------------------

Another gem
Josef Hofmann plays Chopin Ballade No. 1 in G minor, Op. 23 





---------------------------------------
More good stuff
Horowitz plays Rachmaninoff Polka de W.R.


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Egmont incidental music, Wellington's Victory, Military Marches* Berlin Philharmonic conducted by Herbert von Karajan on DG







Well were on a bit of a journey here - from the sublime to the ridiculous followed by the merely mundane!

The incidental music to Egmont is sublime - particularly with the voice of Gundula Janowitz in the vocal numbers. One of my favourite singers.

Wellington's Victory is cod heroics and difficult to see other than as a bit of a laugh. Given the lack of taste in Beethoven's time (as well as our own) it shouldn't come as surprise that this was popular when it was composed and probably earned more for Beethoven than many of his worthier pieces did.

As to the various Military Marches - well mundane is all I can say!

Very much a disc of two halves!


----------



## Johnmusic

*The Best of Andrés Segovia /// Guitar Masterpieces for Classical Music Lovers (Full Album) [HQ]* 

0:01 Castelnuovo-Tedesco Capriccio Diabolico 
9:11 Sor Minuet in C 
12:21 Sor Andantino Op241 
15:30 Sor Minuet in D 
17:34 J S Bach Prelude No 3 in C minor BWV999 
18:48 J S Bach Gavotte (from Sonata No 6 in E major for unaccompanied violin BWV 1006) 
21:41 J S Bach Chaconne (from Sonata No 4 in D minor for unaccompanied Violin BWV1004) 
35:39 J S Bach Loure (from Suite No 3 in C major for unaccompanied cello BWV 1009) 
39:18 Torroba Nocturno 
42:46 Ponce Six Preludes Op Posth 
49:50 Villa-Lobos Prelude in E minor 
54:56 Rodrigo Sarabanda lejana 
59:55 Torroba Madronos 
1:02:42 Villa-Lobos Prelude No 4 in E minor 
1:06:55 Milan Pavana 
1:08:21 Sor Minuet in D Op115


----------



## Eramire156

Taking a short break, from working in kitchen.

*Igor Stravinsky 
Le Sacre du Printemps*









*Sir George Solti
Chicago Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## pmsummer

A BAROQUE CHRISTMAS
*Heinrich Schütz, Henry Purcell, Andrea Gabrieli, Claudio Monteverdi, Michael Praetorious*
Heinrich Schütz Choir
- Paul Esswood, Ian Partridge, Stafford Dean, soloists
Philip Jones Brass Ensemble
Camden Wind Ensemble
Charles Spinks - organ
Sir Roger Norrington - conductor
_
London_


----------



## Sonata

Kathleen Battle Sings Mozart


----------



## Flavius

Chopin: Nocturnes. Wasowski (Concord)


----------



## Boston Charlie

Today in the car: Tchaikovsky's 1st and 2nd Symphonies ("Winter Dreams" and "Little Russian" respectively) played by Eugene Ormandy and the Philadelphia Orchestra.

The above recordings are from a budget priced box set I recently purchased that includes all the symphonies, concertos, ballets and other incidental instrumental works by Tchaikovsky played by Ormandy and his Philadelphia Orchestra. While Tchaikovsky's 4th, 5th and 6th seem to be more highly regarded; I've always thought that the 1st and 2nd hold up fairly well. Despite whatever flaws may exist in the Tchaikovsky symphonies, the quality or at least entertainment value of Tchaikovsky's total symphonic output (the numbered 1-6, the "Manfred" and the non-canonical E-flat) rates pretty high on a hit-to-miss ratio scale.


----------



## cougarjuno

*Delius: Sea Drift, Songs of Farewell, Songs of Sunset
*
Richard Hickox and Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra and Chorus


----------



## Boston Charlie

Manxfeeder said:


> *Philip Glass, Glassworks*
> 
> I'm not a die-hard fan of minimalism, but this recording is consistently interesting.
> 
> View attachment 100511


I've always liked it myself, as well as Glass' "The Photographer" and "Days and Nights in Rocinha".


----------



## Joe B




----------



## pmsummer

MISSA "HODIE CHRISTUS NATUS EST"
_Christmas Mass in Rome_
*Giovanni Pierluigi Palestrina*
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Archiv_


----------



## Guest

I waited one month for this LP to arrive from Russia-it was worth it! Beautiful, bold playing with sound to match. Nearly silent surfaces, too.


----------



## Johnmusic

*How Beautiful*

*Kupinski Guitar Duo - Gioacchino Rossini - La gazza ladra 
KUPINSKI GUITAR DUO: Ewa Jablczynska & Dariusz Kupinski,
Arr. Kupinski Guitar Duo*





************************************
*KUPINSKI GUITAR DUO: Ewa Jablczynska & Dariusz Kupinski,
Frederic Chopin: Mazurka op. 24 no. 2 Mazurka op. 17 no. 4 Mazurka op. 41 no. 3
Arr. Kupinski Guitar Duo*


----------



## deprofundis

*Jacob Obrecht* ensemble brabant, right now folks im floating in an etheric ocean of franco-flemish polyphony, the album start whit several Salve Regina(interresting) later on we get the captivating missa grecorum, than finally motets, mater pratis, and a glorious agneus dei... amen to this album!

I wrote the post in orange the colour of marginal, ever spotted orange car i did today, i mean no one seem to like orange has a color, people tend to be drab whit color of car, like black , white, bleu or red. so i respect the marginals that drove orange car.Back in the 70'' people love orange cars ask older folks than me and like color like brown.

Have a good night folks and remenber if you see an orange car you can punch a friend gently on the shoulder(lets thoss spicy joke).


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Symphony #3


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.99 in E Flat

Sir Colin Davis leading the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Heitor Villa-Lobos, String Quartet 1 & 17: Cuarteto Latinoamericano:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano sonatas OP.109/110/111
Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Casebearer

Shostakovich string quartets nos. 1, 8 and 9 performed by the Éder quartet (Naxos cd). Beautiful music.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano concertos 1-2-3-4
Murray Perahia.


----------



## Casebearer

Sibelius Symphonies nos. 3 & 4 played by the Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra led by Adrian Leaper (Naxos cd)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony No.2 Resurrection

Dale Warland Singers, _Helen Donath_

Orchestra: Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra Conductor: E_liahu Inbal._


----------



## senza sordino

Coleridge Taylor Concerto in Gm for violin and orchestra. Lovely music. Delius Suite for violin and orchestra. Haydn Wood Concerto in Am for violin and orchestra, a gorgeous second movement 









Ives Symphonies 1&2









Clarke Viola Sonata, a terrific piece, Passacaglia, Lullaby, Morpheus, Chinese Puzzle, Dumka, Prelude Allegro and Pastoral









Guitar music of Walton, Peter Maxwell Davies, Rawsthorne, Lennox Berkeley, Richard Rodney Bennett

















These are recent purchases. I had a guest staying at my place for the holidays who doesn't really like classical. This was my first real listening in nearly two weeks as my guest left this morning.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel*: Gaspard de la Nuit/ *Prokofiev*: Piano Sonata No. 6 in A major

Ivo Pogorelich


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini* - Edgar

Scotto* / Bergonzi* / Killebrew* / Sardinero*

New York City Opera Children's Chorus / Schola Cantorum Of New York / Opera Orchestra Of New York* / Eve Queler


----------



## Guest

*Dowland*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony No. 4 & Berg: Sieben frühe Lieder

_Renée Fleming_ (soprano)

Berliner Philharmoniker, _Claudio Abbado
_


----------



## Guest

*Beethoven Eroica - Schubert 8*










Part of this very atractive set of 5 CD's


----------



## Pugg

* Schubert*: Octet
Vienna Konzerthaus Quartet


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Snowy workday at home = LPs all day. Aldo Ciccolini playing Granados to start:


----------



## Rtnrlfy

George Szell conducting the Cleveland Orchestra, Leon Fleisher, Grieg & Schumann piano concerti


----------



## Joe B

*Composers and Program: *

*Charles Ives: *The Unanswered Question, Five Songs
*Ingram Marshall:* Fog Tropes
*Morton Feldman:* Madame Press Died Last Week at Ninety
*John Adams:* Eros Piano
*David Diamond:* Elegy in Memory of Maurice Ravel

*Performers: *Orchestra of St. Luke's,Dawn Upshaw (soprano), John Crossley (piano) 
*Conductor: *John Adams
*Recording: *Recorded August 1989 at Manhattan Center Studios, NYC
*Format: *CD (DDD-1991)
*Label: *Electra Nonesuch


----------



## Pugg

*Richard Strauss*: Don Juan op.20/Till Eulenspiegel/ Tanz der sieben Schleier aus "Salome"

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Sonata

Dipping back into my Brahms box 








*Brahms String Sextet #1, Brahms lieder sung by Dietrich Fischer Dieskau*

And I've been focusing on Bel Canto opera recently:








*Bellini: Il Pirata*


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Some Scriabin piano sonatas with Vladimir Ashkenazy, complete with a spacey mid-1970s cover.


----------



## Pugg

*Debussy*: Pour le piano - Vinyl Edition

Samson François (piano)

Debussy: Children's Corner
Debussy: Estampes 
Debussy: Pour le piano
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque


----------



## Guest

*Tchaikovsky*

This is without a doubt my favorite Tchaikovsky CD,I love it.:angel:


----------



## Eramire156

*Listening room in disarray, but I'm a happy camper.*

Just hooked up new receiver a 1970s vintage Pioneer SX-727, great sound, they don't build like this anymore. Now listening to, via the old iPod...

*Jean Sibelius 
Symphony no. 5*









*Anthony Collins
London Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## Pugg

*Bizet*: Carmen.

Leontyne Price (Carmen), Franco Corelli (Don José ), Mirella Freni (Micaëla), Robert Merrill (Escamillo), Monique Linval (Frasquita), Geneviève Macaux (Mercédès), Jean-Christophe Benoit (Le Dancaïre), Maurice Besançon (Le Remendado)
Wiener Philharmoniker, Konzertvereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor
Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Robert Gamble

A couple of piano concertos...


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Judith

Had a Brahms and Schumann afternoon with Fruhling thrown in 


Brahms
Trio for piano, clarinet and cello


Schumann
4 Marchenerzahlungen

Fruhling
Trio for clarinet, cello and piano

Schumann
Traumerei


Steven Isserlis 
Stephen Hough
Michael Collins

Cd 12 from box set "The Complete RCA Recordings"

Then

Schumann Piano Concerto 
Stephen Hough 
CBSO
Conductef by Andris Nelsons


----------



## Boston Charlie

On YouTube I just listened to a recording of Shostakovich's 11th "1905" by Maris Jansons and the Philadelphia Orchestra. Russian music for Russian weather: that eerie first movement creates a feeling of angst and desolation. Without taking a thing away from Jansens, my favorite Shostakovich 11 remains the recording I first owned on LP featuring Leopold Stokowski and the Houston Symphony Orchestra. It could just be a result of imprinting but The Stokowski interpretation seems to be more rich and colorful.


----------



## Malx

J.S. Bach, Harpsichord Concertos - Rousset, AAM, Hogwood.

First class.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Excellent music and performance.*





KUPINSKI GUITAR DUO: Ewa Jablczynska & Dariusz Kupinski
George Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
====================================

KUPINSKI GUITAR DUO: Ewa Jablczynska & Dariusz Kupinski, 
Asturias (Leyenda) Isaac Albeniz


----------



## Robert Gamble

Shostakovich, symphonies 1 and 7...


----------



## Haydn man

No.2 from this set 
I am enjoying a slow journey through this box set. Bruckner is definitely growing on me


----------



## Sonata

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 100544
> 
> No.2 from this set
> I am enjoying a slow journey through this box set. Bruckner is definitely growing on me


I just listened to that recording!


----------



## Johnmusic

*Josef Hofmann (1876-1957) plays Ludwig van Beethoven's Piano Sonata No.21, Op. 53, "Waldstein".
I. Allegro con brio 0:00
II. Introduzione: Adagio molto (attacca) 10:05
III. Rondo. Allegretto moderato - Prestissimo 13:03
Live recording, 1938*


----------



## Guest

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 100544
> 
> No.2 from this set
> I am enjoying a slow journey through this box set. Bruckner is definitely growing on me


Bruckner is great,you are lucky to discover it,many people find it boring,for me I prefer it above Mahler (I like Mahler).I hope no harm is done by this confession.


----------



## Malx

Revisiting a couple of very familiar symphonies but with guides I seldom see referenced on forums, which I find to be a shame as I rate this as one of the best I have heard (I confess to have not having heard every Beethoven Symphony set recorded!).

Beethoven Symphonies Nos 3 & 4 - Ensemble Orchestral de Paris, John Nelson.


----------



## Marinera

Earlier today















Now


----------



## DavidA

Verdi Requiem / Reiner with a superb battery of soloists including the young Leontyn Price

Culshaw was producing but developed flu during the sessions and took himself to bed so he didn't infect everyone. Reiner put his head round the door and said, "If we are performing it [the requiem] right then you should be dead!"


----------



## DavidA

DavidA said:


> View attachment 100556
> 
> 
> Verdi Requiem / Reiner with a superb battery of soloists including the young Leontyn Price
> 
> Culshaw was producing but developed flu during the sessions and took himself to bed so he didn't infect everyone. Reiner put his head round the door and said, "If we are performing it [the requiem] right then you should be dead!"


Sadly, of course, Bjoerling was dead three months later


----------



## Guest

*Spanish piano encores de Larrocha*


----------



## Johnmusic

*John Williams 500 Years of Guitar 
1996 BCI Eclipse*

1. Sor - Wariations on a Theme by Mozart 00:00 
2. Segovia - Oration 06:51
3. Segovia - Estudio 10:10
4. Paquita Madiguera - Humorada 12:10
5. Tansman - Baracarolle (Cavatina) 14:09
6. Granados - La Maja De Goya 17:30
7. Lauro - Voise Criollo 22:19
8. D. Scarlatti - Sonata in E Minor, L.352 25:05
9. Albeniz - La Torre Bermeja 28:10
10. Ponce - Three Mexican Popular Songs 32:22
11. Villa Lobos - Etude No. 1 in E Minor 39:02
12. Gomez Crespo - Nortena 41:02
13. John W. Duarte - Variations on a Catalan 44:30
14. Folk Song "Canco del Llabre
15. A. Scarlatti - Gavotte 54:21


----------



## Malx

Berlioz, Les Nuits D'ete & arias - Susan Graham, Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, John Nelson.

Thought I'd stick with Nelson's conducting tonight.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphonies 3, 4, and 5, Octet*

This is my first exposure to Munch's conducting. The orchestra doesn't seem to be as precise as George Szell, but Munch
does bring out nuances in the pieces I hadn't been aware of before. These recordings are from 1959 and are remastered, so the ensemble sound gets a little tubby at times (if that makes sense) and the instruments can have a slight shrillness, but that can be overlooked for what these recordings are producing.


----------



## pmsummer

CHRISTMAS DAY IN THE MORNING
_A Revels Celebration of the Winter Solstice_
The Christmas Revels
*John Langstaff* - director
_
Revels Records_


----------



## Michael Diemer

I spend my online time on Linux, at the moment Manjaro KDE. They have a wonderful music app called Cantata. It has many classical music options. you just do some clicking and voila you have radio stations from all over the globe. My favorite is Early Music, which I think is from Germany. I'm currently listening, though, to Audiophile Baroque, from Greece, the English Suite #3 in G minor by JSB, Trevor Pinnock, harpsichord. Good God, how beautifully sublime and exquisite. Such timeless, universal, even cosmic music. You never want it to end. It puts you into a space where you feel you could remain forever. To have to leave and return to Earth - unthinkable!

We're currently getting hit by what they're calling a meteorological bomb or something, and the combination of it and this incredible music can only be described as magical.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Robert Gamble said:


> Shostakovich, symphonies 1 and 7...
> 
> View attachment 100545


Bernstein's only collaboration with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra, and a very sincere effort that raises the roof in terms of bombast and sound technology; but I prefer the earlier rendition of Shostakovich's 7th that he made with the NYPO as, to me, it seems to have a better feeling of spontaneity.


----------



## Guest

In honor of the late Robert Mann: No.1 and 2 today. Very difficult listening, but still they are so compelling.


----------



## WVdave

Murray Perahia 
Beethoven, Rachmaninov, Schumann, Liszt ‎- The Aldeburgh Recital
Sony Classical ‎- SK 46437, CD, US, 1990.


----------



## Guest




----------



## cougarjuno

*Bartok: Piano Concertos *--- Yefim Bronfman -- Esa-Pekka Salonen, Los Angeles Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

*Chabrier*: "Rhapsody: "Espana ""
New York Philharmonic (January 21, 1963 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)
Falla:
"El Amor Brujo"
[Soloist] Marilyn Horne (Ms), New York Philharmonic,
"Celebration Fanfare"
New York Philharmonic
(November 29, 1976 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)
Falla:
"La vida breve - Interlude and Dances" (February 16, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center),
"El Sombrero de tres picos Suite No. 1" (November 23, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center),
" El Sombrero de tres picos Suite No. 2" (New York November 6, 1961),
"Ritual Fire Dance from "El Amor Brujo"" (February 16, 1965 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## kyjo

Alwyn's _Lyra Angelica_:









Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Pugg

* Medtner & Rachmaninov*: Piano works

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)

Medtner: Canzona matinata in G major, Op. 39 No. 4
Medtner: Fairy Tale Op. 51/3
Medtner: Skazka (Fairy Tale), Op. 20 No 1 in B flat minor
Medtner: Skazka (Fairy Tale), Op. 26 No. 1
Medtner: Sonata reminiscenza in A minor, Op. 38 No. 1
Medtner: Sonata tragica in C minor, Op. 39 No. 5
Medtner: Stimmungsbild Op. 1 (Prologue)
Rachmaninov: Prelude Op. 23 No. 4 in D major
Rachmaninov: Prelude Op. 23 No. 5 in G minor
Rachmaninov: Prelude Op. 32 No. 5 in G major
Rachmaninov: Prelude Op. 32 No. 6 in F minor
Rachmaninov: Prelude Op. 32 No. 12 in G sharp minor
Rachmaninov: Prelude Op. 32 No. 13 in D flat major
Rachmaninov: Preludes Op. 23 Nos. 1-10 
Rachmaninov: Preludes Op. 32 Nos. 1-13

For Mr Medtner birthday.


----------



## senza sordino

It was Benjamin Britten day here.

The three Cello Suites, a good way to wake up in the morning.









Piano Concerto and Violin Concerto. My cd autographed by Tasmin Little









War Requiem. I will watch my local professional orchestra perform this later this year. 









This album from Spotify: Young Persons Guide to the Orchestra, not narrated. I think I prefer this piece with narration. Suite on English Folk Tunes. Johnson over Jordon, I'd never heard this piece before. Four Sea Interludes.









Symphony for Cello and Orchestra, Death in Venice Suite, one of my very favourite purchases of 2017









I'm still on holidays, I was home all day. It's nice to concentrate on one composer for a day, you really get a sense of composer, what he was trying to say, his tricks and techniques, and range of compositions.


----------



## kyjo

Schubert's String Quartet no. 14 _Death and the Maiden_:









The Belceas give a fiery, passionate performance of this masterwork.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony No. 3

Marilyn Horne (mezzo)
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Women of the Chicago Symphony Chorus, Glen Ellyn Children's Chorus
James Levine

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Spohr*: Overture in C major, Op.12

Leipziger Kammerorchester, Sebastian Weigle

Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra in A minor, Op. 131
Leipziger Streichquartett, Leipziger Kammerorchester, Sebastian Weigle

Nonet in F major, Op. 31

Ensemble Villa Musica.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet*: Werther

_José Carreras (Werther), Frederica von Stade (Charlotte)_, Isobel Buchanan (Sophie), Thomas Allen (Albert), Robert Lloyd (Le Bailli), Malcolm King (Johann), Paul Crook (Schmidt), Donaldson Bell (Brühlmann), Linda Humphries (Kätchen)

Orchestra & Children's Chorus of the Royal Opera House Covent Garden, Sir Colin Davis.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mahler*: Symphony No. 3
> 
> Marilyn Horne (mezzo)
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Women of the Chicago Symphony Chorus, Glen Ellyn Children's Chorus
> James Levine
> 
> Vinyl edition.


Snap!






And that LP was one of my favorites when I was in pre-school.


----------



## Samael420

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mahler*: Symphony No. 3
> 
> Marilyn Horne (mezzo)
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Women of the Chicago Symphony Chorus, Glen Ellyn Children's Chorus
> James Levine
> 
> Vinyl edition.


Haven't listened to this recording, but the cover looks positively awesome!


----------



## Marinera

Listening now to *Prokofiev's Violin Concerto no.2 in G minor op.63 *
*Bruno Zwicker, violin; Philharmonia Slavonica*

and later hopefully I'll listen to *Shostakovitch Cello Concerto no.1 in E flat major op.107 
Sol Gabetta, cello; Lorin Maazel conducting Münchner Phiharmoniker*

Feel like listening to two different music periods today - 20th c. Russian composers Prokofiev, Schostakovitch concertos and chamber works, and classical period concertos and chamber works by Mozart and Haydn. I'll save Mozart and Haydn for later perhaps.

Also, since today it was a bit difficult to get up in the morning I had several piano pieces from Albeniz Iberia played by Alicia de Larrocha from the EMI 8 disc box-set


----------



## Pugg

_Nikolay Khozyainov- Piano Recital_

Nikolay Khozyainov

Chopin: Bolero, Op. 19
Chopin: Nocturne No. 3 in B major, Op. 9 No. 3
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 2 in B flat minor, Op. 35 'Marche funèbre'
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage, 2ème année, Italie (7 pieces), S. 161
Liszt: Après une lecture du Dante, fantasia quasi sonata (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 7)
Liszt: Canzonetta del Salvator Rosa (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 3)
Liszt: Il penseroso (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 2)
Liszt: Sonetto 104 del Petrarca (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 5)
Liszt: Sonetto 123 del Petrarca (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 6)
Liszt: Sonetto 47 del Petrarca (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 4)
Liszt: Sposalizio (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 1)
Liszt: Fantasy on Themes from Mozart's Marriage of Figaro and Don Giovanni, S697


----------



## Guest

*Purcell*


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Some Beethoven to start a really cold Friday morning off on the right foot:


----------



## Pugg

*BERG* - Lyric Suite *WELLESZ* - Sonnets from the Portuguese *ZEISL* - Komm, süsser Tod .

Renée Fleming - Emerson String Quartet.


----------



## Sonata

*Beethoven Septet and Sextet*
Gaudier Ensemble


----------



## Pugg

​
*Natalie Dessay sings Schubert*

Natalie Dessay (soprano) & Philippe Cassard (piano), Thomas Savy (clarinet)


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau and Victoria de los Angeles, Duets:


----------



## Vasks

_Previewed this new arrival_


----------



## Blancrocher

Interesting--missed the Brodsky Britten. Thanks for the heads up, Vasks.


----------



## Pugg

*Holst:* The Planets
Sir Adrian Boult


----------



## Boston Charlie

Pugg said:


> *Holst:* The Planets
> Sir Adrian Boult


"The Planets" is a long-time favorite of mine and I have several recordings including Boult, Bernstein, John Williams and two by Karajan. While each of the above mentioned brings something worthy to "The Planets", I think it's Boult who brings forth "The Planets" with a balance that at once is big and colorful but also has a feel of English polish.


----------



## Boston Charlie

senza sordino said:


> It was Benjamin Britten day here.
> 
> The three Cello Suites, a good way to wake up in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piano Concerto and Violin Concerto. My cd autographed by Tasmin Little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> War Requiem. I will watch my local professional orchestra perform this later this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This album from Spotify: Young Persons Guide to the Orchestra, not narrated. I think I prefer this piece with narration. Suite on English Folk Tunes. Johnson over Jordon, I'd never heard this piece before. Four Sea Interludes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony for Cello and Orchestra, Death in Venice Suite, one of my very favourite purchases of 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still on holidays, I was home all day. It's nice to concentrate on one composer for a day, you really get a sense of composer, what he was trying to say, his tricks and techniques, and range of compositions.


Lots of Britten being represented on this thread as of recently: it took me sometime to appreciate and enjoy Britten but I stuck with it because I knew how highly respected his music was by so many musicians including favorites of mine such as Yehudi Menuhin, Mstislav Rostropovich and Dmitry Shostakovich. While Britten's music by-passes the Early Modern and Ultra-Modern trends of his day, in my view it remains difficult to get to know and like despite it's tonal, Neo-Romantic musical language. It's a very personal style. My favorite by Britten is the beautiful "Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings", "Young Person's Guide for Orchestra" (without narration), "Peter Grimes" and the cello music he composed and recorded with Mstislav Rostropovich. On YouTube, I recently heard some excerpts from "Paul Bunyan" that could pass for "Americana".

I later discovered that Britten was also a pretty good conductor. His thoroughly in-HIP English-language version of Bach's "St. John Passion" is top-notch.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Joe B




----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: Otello

Jon Vickers (Otello), Mirella Freni (Desdemona), Peter Glossop (Iago), Aldo Bottion (Cassio), Michel Senechal (Rodrigo), Jose van Dam (Lodovico), Mario Machi (Montano), Stefania Malagù (Emilia), Hans Helm (Un Araldo)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Joe B




----------



## SONNET CLV

With so much current news coverage (political, social...) concerning Cannabis (the recent California legalization, the Sessions justice department memo...) I felt compelled to turn to the following disc of orchestral works:















Christian Cannabich, born a year before Haydn and who died the year of Beethoven's First Symphony, offers interesting classical era music in the two Sinfonias (in D major, and in G major) as well as in the brief Concerto (for flute, oboe, bassoon and orchestra) and the two movement Sinfonia Concertante in E-flat for two violins and orchestra. For those of us who do not smoke pot, this potpourri of Cannabich music works its own magic in rendering one closer to Nirvana. If you haven't yet indulged, give it a try. And, this Cannabich is totally legal!


----------



## Sonata

*Simone Young conducts Bruckner Symphony 0*


----------



## Sonata

*Gounod: Faust *
Chandos Opera in English

I'm signed up for a month of Amazon Music Unlimited. Every time I use this, I try to listen to 3 or 4 from the Chandos Opera in English series. If the English is understandable, then it's a good way for me to learn a few more operas quickly. Certainly they'd never be a #1 version, but it's been a good experience for me


----------



## Guest

*Beethoven - Mendelssohn*


----------



## Malx

Sonata said:


> *Beethoven Septet and Sextet*
> Gaudier Ensemble


I've loved that CD for a lot of years it is a joy to listen to.


----------



## Robert Gamble

On to the 7th... The 5th was good, but I found the 'fate theme' in the first movement distracting due to the slower tempo used,
and I think a stronger emphasis which made it feel more disconnected from the rest of the movement when it was used... I know Honeck thinks he has good reasons for doing it that way, but it didn't work very well for me - maybe just because of familiarity with the usual way it's presented.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Judith

Had a Sibelius evening with

Symphony no 2
Jukka-Pekka Saraste
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra 
One of my favourite Sibelius symphonies

Finished with
Karelia Suite
Sir Alexander Gibson
Royal Phiharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Flavius

Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen, Kindertotenlieder, 5 Lieder. Ludwig, Philharmonia Orch./ Boult, Vandernoot, Klemperer (EMI)


----------



## realdealblues

*Johannes Brahms*
_Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98
Tragic Overture, Op. 81_
*[Rec. 1972]*







Conductor: Kurt Sanderling
Orchestra: Staatskapelle Dresden

Doesn't get much finer. Sanderling, Levine, Klemperer, Walter, Abbado, Jochum, Solti, Wand, Karajan (III), Dohnanyi...there are so many great Brahms cycles out there. I never tire of hear those 4 Symphonies...


----------



## Eramire156

Since yesterday, and hooking up the "new" receiver

*Gustav Mahler
Das Lied Von Der Erde*









*Yvonne Minton
René Kollo

Georg Solti
Chicago Symphony Orchestra *

then a disc I hadn't played in awhile

*Opera Arias*









*Maria Callas*

On the CD player now

*Sergei Prokofiev 
Sinfonia concertante in E minor for cello and orchestra 
Sonatain C for cello and Piano*









*Han-Na Chang

Anthony Pappano
London Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Johnmusic

*Paganini, violin concerto no 2, Salvatore Accardo, violin *


----------



## Johnmusic

_*WIENIAWSKI, BOCCHERINI, VIOTTI, SHUBERT, GIARDINI, STAMITZ, SPOHR, DE BÉRIOT - Münchner Violin Duo 
Published on Aug 21, 2016
Münchner Violin Duo:
Luis Michal, Martha Carfi*_

HENRYK WIENIAWSKI (1835-1880)
Etudes-Caprices op. 18
- n. 5: Preludio in Mi maggiore, Allegro (00:00:15)
- n. 6: Andante ma non troppo in Re maggiore (00:02:38)

LUIGI BOCCHERINI (1755-1824)
Duo op. 5 n. 2 in Mi maggiore
- Allegro giusto (00:07:45)
- Larghetto (00:12:07)
- Minuetto, Allegretto (00:15:02)
- Rondò, Moderato (00:18:37)

*GIOVANNI BATTISTA VIOTTI (1755-1824)
Duetto concertante op. 29 n. 3 in Do minore
- Maestoso moderato e con molta espressione (00:23:13)
- Adagio (00:27:34)
- Allegro agitato assai (00:29:24)*

FRANZ SHUBERT (1797-1828)
Vier komische Ländler in Re maggiore D 354
- n. 1 (00:32:43)
- n. 2 (00:33:26)
- n. 3 (00:34:06)
- n. 4 (00:34:47)

*FELICE GIARDINI (1716-1796)
Sonata op. 3 n. 1 in La maggiore
- Allegro (00:35:28)
- Grazioso (00:38:43)
- Presto (00:40:38)*

CARL STAMITZ (1745-1801)
Duetto op. 27 n. 6 in Sol maggiore
- Andante (00:43:23)
- Minuetto (00:45:34)
- Allegro (00:47:35)

LOUIS SPOHR (1784-1859)
Duo concertante op. 67 n. 3 in Sol maggiore
- Allegro (00:48:59)
- Tempo di Minuetto. Variazioni I-IV (00:54:49)
- Allegretto (00:59:30)

CHARLES-AUGUSTE DE BÉRIOT (1802-1870)
Spanische Weisen op. 113 n. 6 in Re maggiore
- Moderato tempo di Bolero (01:01:13)


----------



## Robert Gamble

A contemporary of Mozart... I rather like these.


----------



## realdealblues

Robert Gamble said:


> A contemporary of Mozart... I rather like these.
> 
> View attachment 100596


Kraus is great. I have all the Kraus CD's Naxos has printed. Some wonderful stuff in there.


----------



## Guest

Another wonderful recording by these artists:


----------



## realdealblues

Didn't really have anything in mind to listen to...so I picked a work at random I hadn't heard in a while and listened to all the recordings I have with me at work. Fun stuff!
*
Claude Debussy*
_Cello Sonata, L 135_








Cello: Lynn Harrell
Piano: Vladimir Ashkenazy
*[Rec. 1994]*








Cello: Janos Starker
Piano: Gyorgy Sebok
*[Rec. 1963]*








Cello: Mischa Maisky
Piano: Martha Argerich
*[Rec. 2000, Live In Japan]*








Cello: Mstislav Rostropovich
Piano: Benjamin Britten
*[Rec. 1961]*


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 'Emperor' and Piano Sonata No. 32*Wilhelm Kempff and the Berlin Philharmonic conducted by Ferdinand Leitner on DG







Here we have Wilhelm Kempff's account of Beethoven's last Piano Concerto and last Piano Sonata. Excellent!


----------



## Guest

Kontrapunctus said:


> Well, this new arrival was a huge disappointment! Despite being billed as "sealed," it's an obvious re-seal and it has clearly been played! Side one has some scrapes, a fingerprint, and residue from a previous cleaning. Side two has many ticks/pops. Plus, the Stravinsky has decidedly inferior sound compared to the Ravel: compressed and boxy. Weissenberg's playing is commanding, as always, but not enough to compensate for the sonic issues! Back it goes to the Amazon seller.


Note to self: Check the seller's feedback before ordering! This seller (Novicon on Amazon) has only 63% positive ratings, and a few others mentioned their LPs weren't as described, either. To make matters worse, he accused me of lying in order to get a refund when I stated my reasons! Avoid this jerk. (I decided to keep it rather than deal with him any further.)


----------



## Johnmusic

*Luigi Legnani - Canzonetta Italiana - Original 19th century cello guitar duets - Duo Vitare 
Duo Vitare - Canzonetta italiana*





*Agnieszka Kotulska-Rahunen, cello
Kimmo Rahunen, guitar*

*Music by Luigi Legnani, Adam Darr and Guillaume Gatayes
World Premiere recordings

---------------------------------------
Ernest Bloch - Prayer (from Jewish Life) - Cello Guitar Duet Duo Vitare 





----------------------

Dusan Bogdanovic - Rainforest Canticles, Cello Guitar Duet Duo Vitare 





---------------------------------
Dusan Bogdanovic : Quatre Pieces Intimes III&IV - CELLO GUITAR DUET - DUO VITARE - Music Video




*


----------



## Boston Charlie

Today in the car: Tchaikovsky's Symphony #3 "Polish" by Eugene Ormandy and his Philadelphians...

...I don't know why this symphony sometimes gets a bad rap. It's certainly more elegant and as entertaining as Tchaikovsky's gushing 5th.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Nadège Rochat & Rafael Aguirre - La Vida Breve (Manuel de Falla) (CELLO & GUITAR)*


----------



## Eramire156

*Johannes Brahms 
Symphony no.2*









*Carl Schuricht 
Wiener Philharmoniker *

--------------------------

*Anton Bruckner 
Symphony no.9*









_*Herbert von Karajan 
Wiener Philharmoniker *_


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Symphony #2


----------



## WVdave

Vladimir Horowitz 
Piano Music Of Chopin
Label: RCA Victor ‎- LM 1707, Vinyl, LP, Mono, US, 1951


----------



## Guest

More new Baroque goodness! Based on their performance of the Trio Sonata from Bach's "A Musical Offering," I wish they would record the entire work. Very present and transparent sound.


----------



## starthrower

For two clarinets


----------



## kyjo

Atterberg's Symphony no. 4 _Sinfonia Piccola_:









A delightfully succinct work. As always with Atterberg, the slow movement is gorgeously atmospheric.

Delius' _Paris - The Song of a Great City_:









A vivid, brightly colored tone poem that is one of Delius' most extroverted works.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Shostakovich's "String Quartet #8" (one of my favorite string quartets)


----------



## premont

Kontrapunctus said:


> More new Baroque goodness! Based on their performance of the Trio Sonata from Bach's "A Musical Offering," I wish they would record the entire work. Very present and transparent sound.


Does the booklet explain why the triosonata from Musicalisches Opfer is to be found on a CD with the title "The inauthentic Bach"?


----------



## pmsummer

FANTAZIAS
*Henry Purcell*
Rose Consort of Viols

_Naxos_


----------



## cougarjuno

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 and Lemminkainen Suite*

Jukka-Pekka Saraste and Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Post-workday delight - Rodrigo, Concerto de Aranjuez, John Williams/ECO, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## laurie

kyjo said:


> Atterberg's Symphony no. 4 _Sinfonia Piccola_:
> 
> View attachment 100607
> 
> 
> A delightfully succinct work. As always with Atterberg, the slow movement is gorgeously atmospheric.


I just listened to this, & it's fantastic ~ that second movement _is_ gorgeous, indeed.
I'm so glad you posted this!


----------



## Robert Gamble

kyjo said:


> Atterberg's Symphony no. 4 _Sinfonia Piccola_:
> 
> View attachment 100607
> 
> 
> A delightfully succinct work. As always with Atterberg, the slow movement is gorgeously atmospheric.
> 
> Delius' _Paris - The Song of a Great City_:
> 
> View attachment 100608
> 
> 
> A vivid, brightly colored tone poem that is one of Delius' most extroverted works.


I had to choose between the Atterberg CD or the Kraus today. That CD of the 1st and 4th will be spun very soon!


----------



## Guest

premont said:


> Does the booklet explain why the triosonata from Musicalisches Opfer is to be found on a CD with the title "The inauthentic Bach"?


Reading between the lines, I think it's because Bach didn't write the main melody. I had the same question when I saw it was part of the program! They don't dispute that Bach wrote the piece, though.


----------



## Pugg

​
Mozart: "Concerto in E flat major, K.365 for two pianos"
[Soloist] Arthur Gold (P), Robert Fitz Dale (P), the New York Philharmonic
(February 17, 1970 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Mozart: "Concerto in F major K.242 for 3 pianos"
[Soloist] Arthur Gold (P), Robert Fitz Dale (P), Leonard Bernstein (P & conductor), the New York Philharmonic
(March 21, 1968 New York, Philharmonic Hall)


----------



## kyjo

laurie said:


> I just listened to this, & it's fantastic ~ that second movement _is_ gorgeous, indeed.
> I'm so glad you posted this!


So glad you enjoyed it!  Have you heard any other of Atterberg's works? If not, you've got some real riches in store for you!


----------



## kyjo

Robert Gamble said:


> I had to choose between the Atterberg CD or the Kraus today. That CD of the 1st and 4th will be spun very soon!


A great CD indeed! Let us know what you think


----------



## kyjo

Britten's Cello Suite no. 2:









Aside from the impressive final _Ciaccona_, this work left me rather cold, despite Mork's deeply committed reading.


----------



## Pugg

Joe B said:


>


Spectacular test for your sound system.


----------



## kyjo

Bloch's Piano Quintet no. 1 (Zilberstein/Margulis/Hall/Romanoff-Scharzberg/Drobinsky):









This is one HELL of a piece (and performance)! It's simply one of the most gripping and passionate chamber works ever composed. If you haven't heard it yet, I urge you to ASAP!!!


----------



## Pugg

*For MR. Bruch birthday.*


​
*Bruch*: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2

Mannheimer Streichquartett


----------



## Pugg

Charles Dutoit conducting Honegger 2 
For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## kyjo

_Pictures at an Exhibition_:









It's actually been quite a while since I've listened to this work!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Villa-Lobos*: Floresta do Amazonas, W 551

_Renée Fleming _(soprano)

Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra, Chorus of the Moscow Physics and Engineering Institute, Alfred Heller


----------



## senza sordino

It was a Nordic day of listening today.

Grieg Peer Gynt Suites 1&2, Piano Concerto, Lyric Suite, Holberg Suite, Lyric Pieces op 12&43, Symphonic Dances. Lovely album. Yes the first piece I heard this morning was Morning Mood from Peer Gynt









Grieg Violin Sonatas









Halvorsen and Nielsen Violin Concertos, Svendsen Romance for violin and orchestra. The Halvorsen was written 110 years ago, and performed a few times. It was lost for about 100 years, until 2015. It's a fine concerto, lots of fun. Lots of folk themes, at times the violin plays like a hardanger violin, a drone effect. 









Music of Larsson, Frumerie, Atterberg, Rangström









Sibelius Night Ride and Sunrise, Pan and Echo, Suite from Belshazzar's Feast, Two pieces for orchestra, Kuolema


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mayr*: Il sogno di Partenope (Cantata Opera)

Caroline Adler (soprano), Florence Lousseau (mezzo-soprano), Andrea Lauren Brown (soprano), Cornel Frey (tenor), Sara Hershkowitz (soprano), Andreas Burkhart (bass), Robert Sellier (tenor)

Simon Mayr Ensemble, Chor der Bayerischen Staatsoper, Simon Mayr Choir, Franz Hauk


----------



## Pugg

*Donizetti*: Belisario

Nicola Alaimo (Belisario), Joyce El-Khoury (Antonina), Camilla Roberts (Irene), Russell Thomas (Alamiro), Alastair Miles (Giustiniano), Julia Sporsen (Eudora), Peter Hoare (Eutropio), Edward Price (Eusebio), MIchael Bundy (Ottario), Darren Jeffery (Centurione)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sir Mark Elder.


----------



## Art Rock

One of the fun things of playing all your old CD's again (and cataloguing them) is that you pull out discs that you might not have selected otherwise. This collection, a refreshing mix of well-known and less familiar compositions, is a delight to hear again.


----------



## Guest

* Costanzo Festa, Huelgas-Ensemble, Paul Van Nevel ‎- Magnificat - Mass Parts - Motets - Madrigals *

*CD 9*
Super flumina Babylonis 
Missa "Se congie pris" a. Kyrie - b. Gloria 
Constantia 'l vo' pur dire 
E' morta la speranza 
Quando ritrovo la mia pastorella 
Madonna oymè 
Chi vuol veder 
Quis dabit oculis 
Tribus miraculis 
Magnificat septimi toni a. Magnificat anima mea - b. Et ecsultavit - c. Quia respexit - d. Quia fecit - e. Et misericordia - f. Fecit potentiam - g. Deposuit potentes 5:18- h. Esurientes - i. Suscepit Israel - j. Sicut locutus est - k. Gloria patri


----------



## Pugg

Antal Dorati conducts *Rimsky-Korsakov & Borodin*

London Symphony Orchestra Chorus

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Shostakovich symphony no. 8 with Vasily Petrenko conducting the Royal Liverpool Phil. Saturday afternoon listening


----------



## Pugg

​Transcendental: Daniil Trifonov plays *Franz Liszt
*
Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Liszt: Grandes Études de Paganini (6), S. 141
Liszt: Three Concert Studies, S144/R5: Un lamento; La leggierezza; Un sospiro
Liszt: Transcendental Studies, S139 Nos. 1-12
Liszt: Two Concert Studies, S145/R6: Gnomenreigen; Waldesrauschen


----------



## Taplow

*Mendelssohn*: Concerto for Piano and Strings in A minor
Concerto Köln: Andreas Staier


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Some morning Mozart with Alfred Brendel and Sir Neville Marriner.


----------



## Guest

Martinu
Piano trio no.1


----------



## eljr

Various Artists
Gregorian Chant, Christmas Chants

Release Date 1994
Duration57:28
Genre
Classical
Holiday
Styles
Choral
Christmas
Holidays


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Symphony #3


----------



## eljr

Choir of the Vienna Hofburgkapelle
Gregorian Chant for the Church Year

Release DateFebruary 18, 2011
LabelNewton Classics
FormatCD

CD 3

just a marvelous collection!


----------



## dillonp2020

Brahms Piano Concerto no.2 performed by Sviatoslav Richter as well as Erich Leinsdorf conducting the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Honegger, Symphony No. 2*

Today's Saturday Symphony. I'm glad this one is being spotlighted today; I'd forgotten how compelling it is.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Graf:* Flute Concertos

Gaby Pas-Van Riet (flute)

Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim, Johannes Moesus


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Vasks

*Vogler - Overture to "Ballet Suite #1" (Bamert/Chandos)
F. J. Haydn - Feldparthien #1 [aka Diverstimento for Winds] (Zurich winds/Jecklin)
W. A . Mozart - Piano Concerto #25 (Brendel/Philips)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1*

Charles Munch and the Boston SO.


----------



## Pugg

*Janacek*: From the House of the Dead

Dalibor Jedlicka (Goryantchikov), Jiri Zahradnicek (Luka Morosoff), Jaroslava Janská (Alyeya), Václav Zitek (Shishkov), Antonin Svorc (Old Prisoner), Ivo Zidek (Skuratov)

Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Charles Mackerras


----------



## Malx

The Saturday Symphony selection for this week.

Honneger, Symphony No2 for String Orchestra & Trumpet - BPO, Karajan.
One of Herbie's best imo and in super sound.


----------



## eljr

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto

Release Date January 5, 2015
Duration01:06:27
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Orchestral


----------



## Joe B

Listening to "De Profundis"


----------



## Guest

*Honegger 2*


----------



## Malx

Alban Berg, Violin Concerto - Renaud Capucon, Vienna PO, Daniel Harding.

A very good recording of the Berg which is coupled with a warmly recorded Brahms with the VPO strings sounding at their best, an all round fine disc.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to "Dance of the Seven Veils"


----------



## Flavius

Tveitt: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 5. Gimse, Royal Scottish Nat'l Orch./ Engeset (Naxos)


----------



## Haydn man

No. 49 "La Passione" from this wonderful set. 
One of my favourite Haydn Symphonies darker and more intense


----------



## Guest

*Dufay*


----------



## Joe B

Listening to "Piano Concerto No. 2"


----------



## Taplow

Recorder Sonatas: Michala Petri, George Malcolm


----------



## Sonata

*Prokofiev: Fiery Angel*

I like Prokofiev but I must admit, this is difficult listening for me. this one may require watching at some point to really get my head around it


----------



## eljr

Christmas Music: A Collection of Christian Christmas Songs and Catholic Hymns
Musica Sacra

Genre
Christmas 
Release date:
June 16, 2017
Run Time: 
70 minutes


----------



## eljr

Oscars Motettkör, Stockholm / Alf Linder / Marianne Mellnäs / Torsten Nilsson
Cantate Domino

Release Date
May 17, 2005
LabelProprius-AudioSource
FormatSuper Audio Hybrid CD
Duration45:47
Release Info
Religious


----------



## eljr

Cambridge Singers
Christmas Day in the Morning

Release Date 1993
Duration01:17:01
Genre
Vocal
Holiday
Classical
Styles
Christmas
Holidays
Choral
Recording DateApril, 1985 - April, 1993
Recording Location
Great Hall of University College School, London, England


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos (OAE); Goldberg Variations (Gould, 1981); Bartok: String Quartets (ABQ)


----------



## Eramire156

*Jean Sibelius
Violin Concerto in D minor, Op.47*









*Ginette Neveu

Walter Susskind
Philharmonia Orchestra *

Recorded 21 November 1945


----------



## Robert Gamble

Beethoven's 4th and 5th Piano Concertos on Google Music.


----------



## Eramire156

Pugg said:


> Charles Dutoit conducting Honegger 2
> For the Saturday symphony tradition.


Now on the CD player, I bought this disc at a book sale a few years back for a dollar, a dollar well spent I might add, and in the booklet the previous owner printed the date 26 December 1990, was it a Christmas gift, I love finding such things, but I ramble.


----------



## dillonp2020

Debussy La Mer and Ibert Escales performed by the Boston Symphony Orchestra under Charles Munch.


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Fidelio* Nilsson, McCracken, Prey, Krause and the Vienna State Opera Chorus and Vienna Philharmonic conducted by Lorin Maazel on Decca








Beethoven isn't really a natural man of the theatre, despite writing so much dramatic music. But when it gets going Fidelio contains such great music.


----------



## Malx

Respighi, Feste Romane - Pittsburgh SO, Maazel.
I love the sound of these Pittsburgh recordings that were made with just two microphones they achieve a natural balance to my ears.

When putting the Respighi disc back, not far along the shelf I spied:

Hans Rott Sinfonie No1 - Frankfurt RSO, Paavo Jarvi, so it was next on the player.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Piano Concerto No. 1*


----------



## Eramire156

*Anton Bruckner 
Symphony no.9*









*Takashi Asahina 
Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra 
*


----------



## Robert Gamble

dillonp2020 said:


> Debussy La Mer and Ibert Escales performed by the Boston Symphony Orchestra under Charles Munch.
> View attachment 100640


One of my favorite CDs...


----------



## Malx

Benjamin Frankel, Symphony No5 - Queensland SO, Werner Andreas Albert.


----------



## Flavius

Alvfén: The Mountain King; Sym. Nr.5; Gustav II. Royal Stockholm Phil. Orch./ Jarvi (Brilliant)


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Cello Sonatas 4 & 5 plus Variations and arrangement of Horn Sonata for cello* Steven Isserlis (cello) and Robert Levin (Fortepiano) on hyperion







Beethoven's last two cello sonatas plus various variations and the Horn Sonata arranged for cello. Interesting to hear these with the fortepiano. Not sure these will replace the modern piano versions in my affections - but they are very well played.


----------



## Guest

A nice juxtaposition of his neo-Romantic and 12-tone styles. Excellent playing and sound.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Prokofiev's "Scythian Suite"


----------



## Johnmusic

*Beethoven Symphony No.6 Toscanini 1938 *


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Guest

A disc full of blistering virtuosity and great sound.


----------



## dillonp2020

Robert Gamble said:


> One of my favorite CDs...


I have the vinyl reissue from Analogue Productions. It is absolutely brilliant.


----------



## dillonp2020

Chopin 4 Scherzi, Berceuse, and Barcarolle performed by Maurizio Pollini.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Eramire156 said:


> *Anton Bruckner
> Symphony no.9*
> 
> View attachment 100645
> 
> 
> *Takashi Asahina
> Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra
> *


I have a recording of Asahina conducting Bruckner 8 with the Osaka Philharmonic Orchestra that I bought on digital a few years back. To my ears, he sounds like a really great Brucknerian; perhaps not so well known outside Japan.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Charles-Valentin Alkan - Etude Op. 39 No. 11 "Overture" (audio + sheet music) *


----------



## kyjo

Joe B said:


>


Love the Babdjanian Piano Trio! Gorgeous first two movements and a thrilling finale!


----------



## Boston Charlie

Blancrocher said:


> ...Goldberg Variations (Gould, 1981)...


Gould's career was framed with a premier recording and a final recording of Bach's Goldberg Variations. Gould was an early favorite of mine. I liked him because his interpretations are so individualistic; sometimes fast; sometimes slow; often with singing and humming that the sound engineers, evidently, couldn't entirely eliminate from the final product. I've since come to prefer the HIP recordings of Bach by Masaaki Suzuki and company, but still credit Gould's incredible piano-playing and obvious love and enthusiasm for Bach for bringing me to Bach in the first place.


----------



## kyjo

Saint-Saens' Piano Concerto no. 1 (Roge/Philharmonia/Dutoit on Decca):

Such a delightful, underrated work. But the unusually subdued, mysterious slow movement is so much more than 'delightful'...

Rubbra's String Quartet no. 4 (Maggini Quartet on Naxos):

A typical 'late work' in the sense that it's rather austere and spare (but not cold or unemotional).


----------



## Malx

Wonderful music in a wonderful recording.


----------



## Johnmusic

*-2- of my favorite instruments together*

Claude Debussy: "La plus que lente", for violin and guitar - Kevin Loh & Jun Hong Loh 





Romanian Folk Dances by Bartok PASIECZNY WATSON (guitar & violin)


----------



## Johnmusic

*Bela Bartok - Romanian folk dances *
Klaidi Sahatci violin
Petrit Ceku guitar 
Romanian folk dances from Bela Bartok.
Zagreb 30.November 2015





*AND MORE
Bela Bartok - Romanian Folk Dances* 
Duo - Anna Maria Staśkiewicz (violin) and Krzysztof Meisinger (guitar) plays "Romanian Folk Dances" by Bela Bartok in Chopin Mansion in Duszniki during Festival "Gitariada" in April 2013.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Ludwig Spohr Octet in E major Op.32 
1. Adagio - Allegro 0:00
2. Menuetto: Allegro 6:22 
3. Andante con variazioni: Tema di Händel 11:42
4. Finale: Allegretto 19:07*

Wiener Oktett, Vienna Octet

Violine: Willi Boskovsky, Philipp Matheis
Double Bass: Johannes Krump
Horn: Josef Veleba
Viola: Günter Breitenbach
Cello: Nikolaus Hübner
Clarinet: Alfred Boskovsky

Rec.: 1958 Vienna


----------



## Flavius

Fayrfax: Missa O quam glorifica; Ave Dei patris filia. Cardinall's Musick/ Carwood, Skinner (ASV)


----------



## Malx

A first listen to a new release via Qobuz.

Smetana, Ma Vlast - Czech PO, Belohlavek.


----------



## Pugg

​
1. Overture "Le Nozze di Figaro", KV 492 Presto - Leonard Bernstein
2. The Merry Wives of Windsor Overture
3. Donna Diana Overture
4. Overture "Die Fledermaus", op. 362
5. Gypsy Baron: Overture - Leonard Bernstein
6. Overture "Mignon" - Leonard Bernstein
7. Overture "Der Freischütz"
8. Overture "Euryanthe"
9. Overture "Oberon"


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---




























And first listen to a pair of new arrivals ---


----------



## Pugg

Malx said:


> A first listen to a new release via Qobuz.
> 
> Smetana, Ma Vlast - Czech PO, Belohlavek.
> 
> View attachment 100654


Can't wait for the verdict!


----------



## Pugg

*For Mr. Poulenc's birthday.*








​
*Poulenc:* Concerto in D minor for Two Pianos & Orchestra, etc.

Pascal Rogé, Peter Hurford & Sylviane Deferne

The Philharmonia Orchestra, Charles Dutoit


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*: Sacred Choral Music, Vol. 4

English Chamber Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, Vittorio Negri

Vivaldi: Beatus vir, RV597
Vivaldi: Credo, RV592
Vivaldi: Magnificat in G minor, RV610


----------



## kyjo

Honegger's _Pacific 231_ and Symphony no. 5 _Di tre re_:









The 5th Symphony is an interesting work, but it most assuredly does not scale the great heights of his 2nd and (especially) 3rd symphonies.


----------



## Pugg

*Haydn* - String Quartet op. 74 no. 2 Emperor/ *Schubert* String Quartet D 804 Schubert String Quartet D 703.
Emerson string Quartet.


----------



## kyjo

Pierne's _Sonate en une partie_ for cello and piano:









One of the few one-movement cello sonatas. Very nice music, if rather generically "early 20th century French" in style.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Volckmar* - Trios & Quartets

Arte Ensemble

Volckmar, A V: Quartet in C major for Clarinet, Violin, Viola & Violoncello
Volckmar, A V: Quartet in F major for Clarinet, Violin, Viola & Violoncello
Volckmar, A V: Trio in B flat major for Clarinet, Violoncello & Piano
Volckmar, A V: Trio in C major for Violin, Violoncello & Piano


----------



## Pugg

​
*Catalani*: La Wally

Renata Tebaldi (Wally), Mario del Monaco (Giuseppe Hagenbach), Piero Cappuccilli (Vincenzo), Justino Diaz (Stromminger), Stefania Malagu (Afra), Lydia Marimpietri (Walter), Alfredo Merlotti (Soldier)

Orchestre National de l'Opera de Monte-Carlo, Fausto Cleva.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mozart with the Lindsays


----------



## Eramire156

*Honegger for a early morning listen.*

*Arthur Honegger
Symphony no. 2*









*Michel Plasson
Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart / Brahms*- Clarinet Quintets.
Berlin Soloist.


----------



## Eramire156

Boston Charlie said:


> I have a recording of Asahina conducting Bruckner 8 with the Osaka Philharmonic Orchestra that I bought on digital a few years back. To my ears, he sounds like a really great Brucknerian; perhaps not so well known outside Japan.


Asahina gave a couple concerts with the Chicago Symphony, a few years before passed, which I missed. His Bruckner is not not for everyone, but they definitely worth a listen. Besides Bruckner I have him conducting Mahler, Tchaikovsky, and Dvorak.


----------



## Guest

*Gombert*

*CD 10*

Regina coeli 
In te Domine speravi 
Media vita 
Tour les regretz 
Je prens congie 
Magnificat secundi toni
a. Et excultavit a 4 
b. Quia fecit a 4 
c. Fecit potentiam a 3 
d. Esurientes a 2 
e. Sicut locutus est a 4 
f. Sicut erat a 5 
Missa Tempore paschali
a. Kyrie a 6 
b. Gloria a 6 
c. Credo a 8 
d. Sanctus a 6 - Pleni sunt caeli a 5 - Hosanna a 6 - Benedictus a 4 - Hosanna a 6 
e. Agnus Dei I & II a 6 
f. Agnus Dei III a 12


----------



## Eramire156

Malx said:


> A first listen to a new release via Qobuz.
> 
> Smetana, Ma Vlast - Czech PO, Belohlavek.
> 
> View attachment 100654


Listening now via digital loan from Chicago Public Library, love the sound of the Czech Phil. strings.


----------



## Pugg

*Franck*: Symphony & *Poulenc*: Organ Concerto

Simon Preston (organ)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa


----------



## Guest

Chopin Piano Concerto No. 1
Martha Argerich, Claudio Abbado, London Symphony Orhcestra








Chopin Piano Concerto No. 2
Khatia Buniatishvili, Orchestre de Paris, Paavo Jarvi


----------



## Malx

Pugg said:


> Can't wait for the verdict!


I thoroughly enjoyed the performance, the disc is a recording put together from three live dates at the start of the Prague Spring Festival a few years ago. Belohlavek treats the work as a whole - Vltava doesn't shine more brightly than the other pieces - that works for me. We have a Czech orchestra conducted by a Czech conductor playing at an important event in the Czech musical calendar and it certainly results in an excellent performance.
I would say that if you like Ma Vlast to be a vehicle for the orchestra to show off you may be disappointed but it benefits as being treated as one piece. 
As you would expect the Czech PO produce a glowing sound through out the work.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Francis Poulenc's "Stabat Mater"


----------



## Joe B

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Poulenc:* Concerto in D minor for Two Pianos & Orchestra, etc.
> 
> Pascal Rogé, Peter Hurford & Sylviane Deferne
> 
> The Philharmonia Orchestra, Charles Dutoit


I love this disc!


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Listening to Francis Poulenc's "Stabat Mater"


morning Joe!

now I am onto










Marek Janowski / Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra / MDR Leipzig Radio Chorus
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis

Release Date 2017
Duration01:13:00
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateSeptember, 2016
Recording Location
Berlin Philharmonie


----------



## Pugg

*Ibert:* Escales/ Ravel: *Rapsodie* Espagnole

Paul Paray conducting.


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> morning Joe!
> 
> now I am onto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marek Janowski / Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra / MDR Leipzig Radio Chorus
> Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
> 
> Release Date 2017
> Duration01:13:00
> Genre
> Classical
> Styles
> Choral
> Recording DateSeptember, 2016
> Recording Location
> Berlin Philharmonie


I was going to listen to "Missa Solemnis" (Telarc) this morning as well, but when my eye caught the Poulenc I went with it. I love versions of the Stabat Mater, and I haven't heard this disc in a while.


----------



## Joe B

Staying with Monsieur Poulenc for a while longer.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gounod*: St Cecilia Mass/ Petite Symphonie pour vents
Pilar Lorengar, Heinz Hoppe, Franz Crass

Orchestre de la Societe des Concerts du Conservatoire, Halle Orchestra, Jean-Claude Hartemann, Sir John Barbirelli


----------



## cougarjuno

*
Messiaen: Turangalila-Symphonie*

Orchestre de l'Opera Bastille; Myung-Whun Chung


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## Guest

*Beethoven Symphony No. 7*


----------



## Eramire156

*Claude Debussy 
Iberra

Maurice Ravel
Vales Nobles et Sentimentals*









*Fritz Reiner
Chicago Symphony Orchestra *

Recorded on 4 March, 13 & 15 April 1957


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi*: Nabucco

Elena Souliotis (Abigaille),Tito Gobbi (Nabucco), Carlo Cava (Zaccaria), Bruno Prevedi (Ismaele), Dora Carral (Fenena), Giovanni Foiani (Gran Sacerdote), Walter Kräutler (Abdallo), Anna D'Auria (Anna)

Vienna Opera Orchestra & Chorus, Lamberto Gardelli


----------



## Blancrocher

Tchaikovsky: Symphonies 1-6 (Muti); Shostakovich: String Quartets 3-4, 8-10 (Fitzwilliam)


----------



## Blancrocher

Boston Charlie said:


> Gould's career was framed with a premier recording and a final recording of Bach's Goldberg Variations. Gould was an early favorite of mine. I liked him because his interpretations are so individualistic; sometimes fast; sometimes slow; often with singing and humming that the sound engineers, evidently, couldn't entirely eliminate from the final product. I've since come to prefer the HIP recordings of Bach by Masaaki Suzuki and company, but still credit Gould's incredible piano-playing and obvious love and enthusiasm for Bach for bringing me to Bach in the first place.


In addition to the two performances mentioned, I wouldn't be without the Salzburg recital:

https://www.amazon.com/Salzburg-Rec...qid=1515345565&sr=1-2&keywords=gould+salzburg


----------



## Judith

Blancrocher said:


> Tchaikovsky: Symphonies 1-6 (Muti); Shostakovich: String Quartets 3-4, 8-10 (Fitzwilliam)


Have the Tchaikovsky Muti Set. Wonderful recordings!


----------



## cougarjuno

*
Italian and English Madrigals* -- The Hilliard Ensemble


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The Lindsays with Haydn


----------



## Blancrocher

Judith said:


> Have the Tchaikovsky Muti Set. Wonderful recordings!


I agree. My only complaint is that Symphony 4 straddles two disks. The Brilliant box, which includes the same performances, keeps symphonies within a single disk, but then it doesn't have Manfred. You just can't win, sometimes.


----------



## senza sordino

It was mostly Dvorak day here yesterday. I didn't post last night.

My new disk of violin sonatas 
Dvorak Violin Sonata, Four Romantic Pieces, Suk Four Romantic Pieces, Janáček Sonata for violin and piano









Dvorak Piano Trios 4 'Dumky' and 3









My new disk Dvorak Piano Quintet no 2 and String Quintet 









Dvorak The Water Goblin, The Noon Witch, The Golden Spinning Wheel, The Wild Dove. I don't play this cd enough, it's very good. 









Dvorak Symphony no 8, Suk Serenade for Strings, Dvorak Carnival Overture. A wonderful disk. My favourite Dvorak Symphony coupled with the luscious Suk Serenade in Eb, few open strings available when playing in Eb, this creates a warm romantic texture.


----------



## kyjo

Joe B said:


> Listening to Francis Poulenc's "Stabat Mater"


A fantastic disc!


----------



## Boston Charlie

Yesterday in the car:

Beethoven: Triple Concerto (Mutter/Ma/Zeltser/Karajan/Berlin Phil.)
Beethoven: Egmont, Coriolan, Fidelio Overtures (Karajan/Berlin Phil.)
Sibelius: Symphony #2 (Bernstein/Vienna Phil.) 

Beethoven's Triple is a remarkable tour-de-force. The above is Karajan's second go-around on the Triple, and despite the grand old men from the old Soviet Union who collaborated on Karajan's more popular rendition, the young Anne-Sophie Mutter, Yo-Yo Ma and Mark Zeltser hold their own quite nicely to make a very fresh sounding recording. 

While the Beethoven overtures are entertaining, such luminaries as Rossini, Suppe, Wagner, Tchaikovsky ("1812") and Rimsky-Korsakov ("Russian Easter"), did their overtures much better. It goes to show that even Beethoven couldn't be best at everything. 

I think of Sibelius' 2nd as a big woolly mammoth, marching triumphantly through the ice age. While I tend to prefer Bernstein's earlier Columbia recordings that he mostly made with the NYPO to his later DG recordings that he made with various orchestras; the Sibelius symphonies are an exception where I think Bernstein's later penchant for slow tempos that emphasize every last morsel of flavor, works quite well. The thundering percussion is prominent making this big, noisy symphony an awesome portrait of the icy north. Wonderful winter music for our current winter weather here in the Boston area.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Joe B




----------



## Boston Charlie

Just listened to the Piano Concerto #2 by Hietor Villa-Lobos played by Christina Ortiz w/Miguel Gomez-Martinez and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. Even though Villa-Lobos lived during the Early Modern Era, his music remains tonal and essentially Romantic, though there are hints to the flavors of his native Brazil. While certainly not in the same league as the Tchaikovsky, Rachmaninoff, Grieg or Brahms concertos, still pleasant listening; very colorful if not somewhat derivative of something I seem to have heard before. Villa-Lobos' guitar concerto, however, is among the finest in that genre.


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 28, 30, 31 & 32* Wilhelm Kempff on DG (mono recordings)








Just back from a short local hike in sunny weather - but I was wishing it was colder - my boots kept breaking through the ice into the quagmire beneath!

Anyway onto the music for tonight. Well you can't go wrong with Kempff in late Beethoven sonatas. In my book these are the greatest piano sonatas ever written.


----------



## Judith

Blancrocher said:


> I agree. My only complaint is that Symphony 4 straddles two disks. The Brilliant box, which includes the same performances, keeps symphonies within a single disk, but then it doesn't have Manfred. You just can't win, sometimes.


That's the only downfall but still wonderful recordings.. Have another lovely set by RLPO and Vasiky Petrenko spread over two CDs. Also have ballets, Manfred symphony and overtures, all on separate CDs by them.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## deprofundis

Ok im listtening to Singer Pur woaw what a top notch ensemble, they make me like even more renaissance that i would expect, there Willaert offering is godlike(spare me for blasphemy) but it is, than this cd caled Song of songs whit colorfull pink sleeve awesome ensemble perhaps one of the best among giant of the wworld premiere most genieous ensemble, im flabbergeist, these guys rules and conquer hearts & soul of renaissance polyphony masters affecionados and devotee...

Hmm hmm yep, it is that great, why would you not listen to me , regarless of loving or hating me im a man of taste no one can take this away from me, if i says it's greats and wonderfull , than it most be , and i fairly know what i am talking about since i lurkes and dwell in renaissance territory for the last 5 or 10 years, so what are you waiting for grab Singer Pur renaissance serie there so awesome, they make me blush and cry of joy, there so mouth candy for the ear, thus said thus mean delicieous rendition of renaissance polyphony incredible delivery of talents and skilled, smooth and warm polyphony from the center of the hearts, im in love whit this ensemble (kind off) there magical there oustanding , there sound has a blue print that make them notice from the rest, i dont know where they from perhaps there germans or austrian since the best ensemble still comme from tthese two country, amazing stuff folks , im so joyfull im contagieous :tiphat:


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas No.29 'Hammerklavier' and No.32* Charles Rosen on Sony








Great performances of these two Late Sonatas. I must admit though I find the Hammerklavier very impressive it's not as easy to love as the other late sonatas.


----------



## Bruce

I finished up Mussorgsky's Boris Godunov with Valery Gergiev and the Kirov Opera & Orchestra. Started it yesterday, and it's kind of long.


----------



## Guest

Op.131 today. For me, it's hard to beat the QI in Beethoven.


----------



## jim prideaux

an evening spent with Schubert.....

3rd and 4th Symphonies performed by Abbado and the COE followed by Mackerras and the OAE with the 5th and 8th.


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 30 & 31* Emil Gilels on DG








Emil Gilels performing these two late sonatas Another fine performance.


----------



## Guest

Takemitsu
Piano music; Kotaro Fukuma


----------



## Marinera

Traverso said:


> *Gombert*
> 
> *CD 10*
> 
> Regina coeli
> In te Domine speravi
> Media vita
> Tour les regretz
> Je prens congie
> Magnificat secundi toni
> a. Et excultavit a 4
> b. Quia fecit a 4
> c. Fecit potentiam a 3
> d. Esurientes a 2
> e. Sicut locutus est a 4
> f. Sicut erat a 5
> Missa Tempore paschali
> a. Kyrie a 6
> b. Gloria a 6
> c. Credo a 8
> d. Sanctus a 6 - Pleni sunt caeli a 5 - Hosanna a 6 - Benedictus a 4 - Hosanna a 6
> e. Agnus Dei I & II a 6
> f. Agnus Dei III a 12


Listened to Gombert disk yesterday, it's simply out of this world. No words - sublime


----------



## Bruce

Tchaikovsky - String Quartet No. 1 in D, Op. 11 - St. Lawrence String Quartet









I had read good reviews of this recording several years ago, and finally got around to listening. Judging from the 1st quartet, I quite agree with the reviews. Very fine performance and recording.


----------



## Joe B

*Program: *The Shore, The Song Within, Constellation, Here Take This Lovely Flower, Earth Song, There Will Be Rest
*Performers: *Pacific Chorale, Pacific Symphony, John Alexander Singers
*Conductor: *John Alexander
*Composer: *Frank Ticheli
*Recording: *Recorded 6/1 & 6/3 2013 at Renee and Henry Segerstrom Concert Hall, Costa Mesa, CA 
*Format: *CD (DDD-2013)
*Label: *Delos


----------



## kyjo

Raff's _Macbeth_ and _Othello_ from _Four Shakespeare Preludes_:









When Raff is at his best, as he is here, he ranks with Berlioz and Berwald as one of the most imaginative and colorful composers of the mid-19th century.


----------



## Janspe

I've been away from TC for a few weeks, but now that the holiday season is over it's finally time to post something again. So...

*C. Debussy: L'enfant prodigue & La Damoiselle élue*
Jessye Norman, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau and José Carreras, singers in the first work
Ileana Cotrubas and Glenda Maurice, singers in the second work
Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra, led by Gary Bertini









Not exactly mainstream Debussy, I think I've never heard _La Damoiselle élue_ before and _L'enfant prodigue_ only once. Very enjoyable though!


----------



## Johnmusic

_*What a clear, warm and flexible voice and those interpolations !!!!!*_:cheers:
Frieda Hempel - Variationen - Ah, vous dirai-je Maman (Adam) - 04. Februar 1911 





_ *Another version*_
Hempel sings Mozart Variation on British HMV


----------



## Joe B

*This was recorded at Nimbus Records Wyastone Estate on 1/21 & 1/23 2016. The quality of this recording is as good as it gets (right up there with Lawrence Kraman's recordings on Newport Classic).*


----------



## Flavius

Fayrfax: Missa Albanus. The Sixteen/Christophers (hyperion)


----------



## Johnmusic

*-2- of my favorite instruments theremin & guitar make such wonderful music. *

Francis Poulenc - O Magnum Mysterium - theremin & guitar 
Bertram Burkert - Guitar and Arrangement http://bertramburkert.com/
Carolina Eyck - Theremin





Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasileiras No. 5 - theremin & guitar 
Bertram Burkert - Guitar http://bertramburkert.com/
Carolina Eyck - Theremin


----------



## Johnmusic

******************************More theremin*******************

What a beautifully musical performance and sound.
Thérémin : Debussy : Clair de Lune -- Grégoire Blanc 





------------------------

Rimsky-Korsakov - The Flight of the Bumblebee - theremin and piano


----------



## Boston Charlie

cougarjuno said:


> *
> Messiaen: Turangalila-Symphonie*
> 
> Orchestre de l'Opera Bastille; Myung-Whun Chung


Another one of my favorites; a very wild ride and I purchased the Yvonne Loriod/Chung recording when it first came out in the 1980s (or early 1990s?). What's as interesting is another large and beautiful orchestral Messiaen composition called "Illuminations of the Beyond" that I know from another Chung recording.


----------



## senza sordino

I started reading two books, Brahms The Four Symphonies  written by Walter Frisch. The first chapters outline how Brahms came to compose his first symphony, the music he wrote in preparation. The other book is Notes on Brahms, 20 Crucial Works by Conrad Wilson. He lists works chronologically. So that's what I listened to this day, works leading up to and including the first symphony. And I followed along with the score from the first symphony, which I listened to twice, by different conductors.

Piano Trio no 1 op 8









Piano Concerto no 1 Op 15









String Sextet no 1 in Bb Op 18, Piano Quintet in F Op 34, String Quartet no 1 in Cm Op 51









Symphony no 1 Op 68, Karajan recorded 1987. 









Symphony no 1, Harnoncourt 1997









The books, score and Karajan cd all came from the library, a local treasure trove. The other CDs are in my collection. I really enjoyed the Karajan version. The strings sound so rich, though this version was a bit slow in places, it still came across as grand and stately. The Harnoncourt version was fine, but a bit too quiet at times. About the same pace as the Karajan. I will listen to two or three more versions before I move on to the next symphonies.

I will continue to read about the other symphonies and continue to listen to the music of Brahms in chronological order. I want to get to know Brahms' music more thoroughly.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Bruce said:


> I finished up Mussorgsky's Boris Godunov with Valery Gergiev and the Kirov Opera & Orchestra. Started it yesterday, and it's kind of long.


While there's something about truly understanding and enjoying opera that still alludes me, "Godunov" is an exception that has been with me from the almost the very beginning when I happened to purchase a set of 78 rpm recordings that featured Ezio Pinza singing excerpts of an Italian-language version (Pinza plays both Boris and Pinmen the Monk). Even in that bastardized version, my teenage ears could recognize the raw power of Mussorgsky's portrait of Russian history and culture. I've since acquired 3 complete versions in Russian and one English version of excerpts; fantastic opera.


----------



## Johnmusic

*J.S.Bach : Variation Goldberg n°25, Thérémin 





Introduction to playing the Harp-Lute - Taro Takeuchi* 
*



*


----------



## Flavius

Ludford: Missa Benedicta et venerabilia; Magnificat Benedicta, Cardinall's Musick/ Carwood, Skinner (ASV)


----------



## Flavius

Ludford: Ave cujus conceptio--music from the Peterhouse Partbooks. Blue Heron/ Metcalf (PHCD)


----------



## pmsummer

THE ART OF FUGUE
*J. S. Bach*
Brecon Baroque
*Rachel Podger* - violin, director
Johannes Pramsohler - violin, viola
Alison McGillivray - cello
Marcin Świątkiewicz - harpsichord
_
Channel Classics_


----------



## Johnmusic

*Harp-Lute Pieces by Edward Light - Rob MacKillop 





Celtic Harp Lute Guitar Ballad by Andrei Krylov 




*


----------



## Johnmusic

*Ebe Stignani Sings Casta Diva 
This is a rare recording of Ebe Stignani singing the aria "Casta Diva", from Vincenzo Bellini's "Norma", as well as the cabaletta that follows " Ah Bello a me Ritorna!... Enjoy!*


----------



## Johnmusic

*Sergei Rachmaninoff - Vocalise - theremin and piano 

Carolina Eyck, theremin http://www.carolinaeyck.com
Christopher Tarnow, piano http://www.christophertarnow.de




*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: "Concerto in E flat major, K.365 for two pianos"
[Soloist] Arthur Gold (P), Robert Fitz Dale (P), the New York Philharmonic
(February 17, 1970 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Mozart: "Concerto in F major K.242 for 3 pianos"
[Soloist] Arthur Gold (P), Robert Fitz Dale (P), Leonard Bernstein (P & conductor), the New York Philharmonic
(March 21, 1968 New York, Philharmonic Hall)

Mozart: "Eine kleine Nachtmusik K.525"
New York Philharmonic (March 12, 1973 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)


----------



## Pugg

Malx said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed the performance, the disc is a recording put together from three live dates at the start of the Prague Spring Festival a few years ago. Belohlavek treats the work as a whole - Vltava doesn't shine more brightly than the other pieces - that works for me. We have a Czech orchestra conducted by a Czech conductor playing at an important event in the Czech musical calendar and it certainly results in an excellent performance.
> I would say that if you like Ma Vlast to be a vehicle for the orchestra to show off you may be disappointed but it benefits as being treated as one piece.
> As you would expect the Czech PO produce a glowing sound through out the work.


Mine is on his way as I type this, got my track and trace number, so hopefully later today.


----------



## kyjo

Ravel's _Gaspard de la nuit_:









A spellbinding performance of this haunting masterwork.


----------



## Bruce

Finishing up the day with a Quintet for Clarinet, Piano, and Strings by John Stewart McLennan.


----------



## Bruce

kyjo said:


> Ravel's _Gaspard de la nuit_:
> 
> View attachment 100681
> 
> 
> A spellbinding performance of this haunting masterwork.


Several other people from TC recommended this recording to me of Gaspard. It is truly fantastic. The best I've heard.


----------



## Pugg

​
*
Telemann*- Complete Violin Concertos Volume 1

L'Orfeo Barockorchester, Elizabeth Wallfisch (violin & director)


----------



## kyjo

Prokofiev's Symphony no. 6:









I used to feel rather ambivalent about this symphony, but Litton's insightful recording has helped me warm up to it. It's such a strange, unsettling work, but of course not without moments of beauty.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony no. 8.

Robert Shaw, Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus.

Performer: Margaret Jane Wray (Soprano), Heidi Grant Murphy (Soprano), Delores Ziegler (Mezzo Soprano),
Marietta Simpson (Mezzo Soprano), Michael Sylvester (Tenor), William Stone (Baritone),
Deborah Voigt (Soprano), Kenneth Cox (Bass)
Conductor: Robert Shaw
Orchestra/Ensemble: Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Atlanta Symphony Chorus, Atlanta Boys Choir ...
Period: Romantic
Written: 1906; Vienna, Austria
Date of Recording: 04/1991
Venue: Woodruff Memorial Arts Center, Atlanta


----------



## deprofundis

hmm dear folks at home, im listening to Walter Frye Hilliard ensemble it'S mind blowing fantastic and since im eating a full meal of english polyphony i while have some good Dunstable on same ensemble yeah, i love it, i drool like a pavlov dog...


----------



## kyjo

Brahms' Clarinet Quintet:









Absolute perfection...


----------



## eljr

Amy Dickson
Glass

Release Date January 27, 2017
Duration56:33
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Chamber Music
Recording DateMay 29, 2008 & May 30, 2008
Recording Location
Air Studios, London, UK
Cadogan Hall, London, UK


----------



## Guest

John Ogdon's recording of the Busoni is a bit more manic, but Grante's is quite intense, too. The Vlad piece is very interesting and complex, but a little harsher in tone due to his use of 12-tone techniques--but he doesn't follow the rules in a rigid manner. He wrote the piece for Grante, which probably means it lies at the limits of playability!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bottesini* - Collection Volume 4

Thomas Martin (double bass) & Anthony Halstead (piano), Jacquelyn Fugelle (soprano)

Bottesini: Capriccio à la Chopin
Bottesini: Ci divide l' ocean
Bottesini: Fantasia on Bellini's La sonnambula
Bottesini: Introduction et variations sur le carnaval de Venice
Bottesini: Introduzione e gavotta
Bottesini: Meditazione (Aria di Bach)
Bottesini: Melodia (Giovinetto innamorato)
Bottesini: Melodia in E (Romanza patetica)
Bottesini: Nel cor più non mi sento (Arietta di G. Paisiello)
Bottesini: Reverie
Bottesini: Romanza
Bottesini: Tutto: Il mondo serra
Bottesini: Variations on a Scottish Air 'Auld Robin Gray'


----------



## Guest

*Byrd "The Great Service "*


----------



## eljr

Matt Haimovitz
Philip Glass: Partitas for Solo Cello

Release Date June 23, 2017
Duration01:08:35
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording DateJanuary 27, 2016 - January 29, 2016
Recording Location
Mission Sound Brooklyn


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mascagni* / Cavalleria Rusticana .

Carlo Bergonzi, Fiorenza Cossotto, Adriane Martino, Maria Gracia Allegri, Giangiacomo Guelfi

Coro e Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala, Herbert von Karajan

* Leoncavallo* / I Pagliacci.

Carlo Bergonzi (tenor), Joan Carlyle (soprano), Giuseppe Taddei (baritone), Ugo Benelli (tenor), Rolando Panerai (baritone), Giuseppe Morresi (bass) & Franco Ricciardi (tenor)

Coro e Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## eljr

Kristjan Järvi / MDR Leipzig Radio Symphony Orchestra
Philip Glass: Aguas da Amazonia

Release Date May 19, 2017
Duration51:21
Genre
Classical
Styles
Ballet
Recording Date
Recording Location
MDR-Studio Leipzig (Augustusplatz)
Pencil Factory Recording, New York


----------



## Guest

*Johann & Josef Strauss*

One of my first LP recordings, fabulous playing,still one of my favorite Strauss recordings.


----------



## eljr

Boston Trio
Elegy and Blues

Release Date January 6, 2017
Duration01:01:38
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording DateJune, 2015
Recording Location
Paine Hall, Harvard University, Cambridge, Massachusetts


----------



## Pugg

Lyapunov: Piano Works, Vol. 1

Florian Noack (piano)

Lyapunov: Mazurka No. 7 in G sharp minor, Op. 31
Lyapunov: Mazurkas Nos. 1-8
Lyapunov: Tarantella in B flat minor, Op. 25
Lyapunov: Valse pensive in D flat major, Op. 20
Lyapunov: Valse-impromptu No. 1 in D major, Op. 23
Lyapunov: Valse-impromptu No. 2 in G flat major, Op. 29
Lyapunov: Valse-impromptu No. 3 in E major, Op. 70


----------



## Marinera

Brahms Horn trio interspersed among the tracks from Britten's Serenade for tenor, horn and strings


----------



## Pugg

​
Shostakovich: Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Gautier Capucon (cello)

Mariinsky Theatre Orchestra, Valery Gergiev


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Faure Requiem, David Willcocks & Choir of Kings College.


----------



## Guest

*Brahms*


----------



## Judith

kyjo said:


> Prokofiev's Symphony no. 6:
> 
> View attachment 100684
> 
> 
> I used to feel rather ambivalent about this symphony, but Litton's insightful recording has helped me warm up to it. It's such a strange, unsettling work, but of course not without moments of beauty.


Find 6th is a continuation of 5th. What does anyone else think?


----------



## Jacck

> Find 6th is a continuation of 5th. What does anyone else think?


they are twins. The 5th celebrates the victory in the war, the 6th mourns the destruction of the war. The 6th is my second least favorite Prokofiev symphony after the 1st.


----------



## Pugg

*Vivaldi*: Cello Concertos

Enrico Dindo (cello)

I Soloisti Di Pavia


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*F-J. Haydn*
'Tost' String Quartets Op. 54/1-3 & Op. 55/1-3
*London Haydn Quartet* 
[Hyperion, 2017]

I have recordings of more than half of Haydn's string quartet output, and so a new disc of Haydn quartets hitherto unknown to me is a comparative rarity nowadays. This double-CD is a delight, therefore. Airy and contemplative readings serve these 1788 works very well. The London Haydn Quartet are becoming a fast favourite around here.










*
Sofia Gubaidulina*
String Quartets 1-3; 4 with tape; Reflections on the Theme B-A-C-H
*Stamic Quartet *
[Supraphon, 2012]

Works from 1971 - 2002. The Stamic Quartet are masterly here.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Granados*: Liliana, Suite Oriental & Elisenda

Dani Espasa (piano)

Orquestra Simfònica de Barcelona i Nacional de Catalunya, Pablo González


----------



## Orfeo

*Russia's First*

*Alexander Borodin*
Symphony no. I in E-flat major.
-The Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Alexander Glazunov*
Symphony no. I in E major.
-The USSR Ministry of Culture Symphony Orchestra/Gennady Rozhdestvensky.

*Alexander Scriabin*
Symphony no. I in E major.
-The Philadelphia Orchestra/Riccardo Muti.

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*
Symphony no. I in G minor "Winter Dreams."
-The Philharmonia Orchestra/Riccardo Muti.

*Vasily Kalinnikov*
Symphony no. I in G minor.
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra (RSNO)/Neemi Jarvi.

*Sergei Rachmaninoff*
Symphony no. I in D minor.
-The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra/Vladimir Ashkenazy.
*
Sergei Lyapunov*
Symphony no. I B minor.
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.
:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Checking out...

Harvey
Ritual melodies






(Thanks to Tulse)


----------



## eljr

Andrew Davis / Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Vaughan Williams: Job; Symphony No. 9

Release Date January 27, 2017
Duration01:17:21
Genre
Classical
Styles
Ballet
Symphony
Recording Date
Recording Location
Domkirken, Bergen, Norway
Grieghallen, Bergen, Norway


----------



## Guest

*Pierre de Manchicourt*

*CD 11*
"Reges Terrae", Motet À 6 For The Feast Of Epiphany 
Missa Veni Sancte Spiritus: "Kyrie" À 6 
"O Virgo Virginum", Motet À 6 For The Feast Of The Immaculate Conception 
Missa Veni Sancte Spiritus: "Gloria" À 6 
3 Chansons 
"Long Temps Mon Cueur Languissoit " À 4 
"Faulte Dargent Cest Douleur Non Pareille" À 8 
"Ô Cruaulté Logée En Grand Beaulté" À 4 
Missa Veni Sancte Spiritus: "Credo" À 6 / À 4 
"Maria Magdalene", Motet À 5 For Easter Sunday 
Missa Veni Sancte Spiritus: "Sanctus" À 6 / À 3 
"Usquequo Piger Dormies", Motet À 4 
Missa Veni Sancte Spiritus: "Agnus Dei" À 6


----------



## dillonp2020

Brahms Piano Concerto no.1 with Rudolf Serkin as soloist alongside the Philadelphia Orchestra under the baton of Eugene Ormandy.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini*: Le Comte Ory

Huw Rhys-Evans, Luca Salsi, Wojtek Gierlach, Linda Gerrard, Gloria Montanari, Luisa Islam-Ali-Zade & Sofia Soloviy

Czech Philharmonic Choir Brno & Czech Chamber Soloists Brno, Brad Cohen


----------



## dillonp2020

Mendelssohn Symphonies nos. 1 and 3 performed by the Gewandhausorchester Leipzig under Kurt Masur.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Pulled this off my shelf, hadn't listened to it in years: William Christie, Rameau Pieces de clavecin.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Guest

*Orlando Di Lasso*

*Lagrime di San Pietro*

*CD 12*


----------



## eljr

Carolyn Kuan / Residentie Orkest den Haag
Philip Glass: Life - A Journey Through Time

Release Date June 2, 2017
Duration58:09
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Recording Location
The Dr Anton Philips Hall, The Hague, Netherlands


----------



## eljr

Exultate Choir / Thomas D. Rossin
From Darkness to Light (A Tenebris ad Lucem)

Genre: Classical: Choral Music
Release Date: 2016


----------



## kyjo

Jacck said:


> they are twins. The 5th celebrates the victory in the war, the 6th mourns the destruction of the war. The 6th is my second least favorite Prokofiev symphony after the 1st.


Agreed re. the relationship between the 5th and 6th. I used to not like the 6th very much, but Litton's recording on BIS turned me on to it. Check it out if you get a chance!

P.S. Glad I'm not the only one who's not too fond of the _Classical Symphony_!


----------



## kyjo

Orfeo said:


> *Russia's First*
> 
> *Alexander Borodin*
> Symphony no. I in E-flat major.
> -The Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.
> 
> *Alexander Glazunov*
> Symphony no. I in E major.
> -The USSR Ministry of Culture Symphony Orchestra/Gennady Rozhdestvensky.
> 
> *Alexander Scriabin*
> Symphony no. I in E major.
> -The Philadelphia Orchestra/Riccardo Muti.
> 
> *Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*
> Symphony no. I in G minor "Winter Dreams."
> -The Philharmonia Orchestra/Riccardo Muti.
> 
> *Vasily Kalinnikov*
> Symphony no. I in G minor.
> -The Royal Scottish National Orchestra (RSNO)/Neemi Jarvi.
> 
> *Sergei Rachmaninoff*
> Symphony no. I in D minor.
> -The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra/Vladimir Ashkenazy.
> *
> Sergei Lyapunov*
> Symphony no. I B minor.
> -The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.
> :tiphat:


What a great playlist! I love the 1sts of Borodin, Scriabin, Tchaikovsky, and Kalinnikov but don't know those of Glazunov and Lyapunov yet.


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven's Emperor Concerto

This is a video from August 2017 in Korea with Seong-Jin Cho, Myung-whun Chung, and the ONE Korea Youth Orchestra. If you like the concerto or have never heard it, please give it a watch. It compares favorably with the very best recorded versions.


----------



## Johnmusic

Clara Rockmore Performs Tchaikovsky's Valse Sentimentale 





Theremin - Clara Rockmore play "Habanera" (Ravel)





Theremin - Clara Rockmore play "Requiebros" (Cassado)





Theremin - Clara Rockmore play "Air" (Mattheson)


----------



## Orfeo

kyjo said:


> What a great playlist! I love the 1sts of Borodin, Scriabin, Tchaikovsky, and Kalinnikov but don't know those of Glazunov and Lyapunov yet.


Thank you.

Both Glazunov and Lyapunov are enjoyable: the former a product of a sixteen year old fledgling composer, with the adagio the highlight of this engaging score, the latter quite in the vein of Balakirev, but with an emerging individual voice (the Andante sostenuto second movement very poetic, the scherzo vivid yet gracious). The Rachmaninoff is the boldest of the lot, and quite contrary to the conservative musical establishment of St. Petersburg when it had its premiere in March of 1897.


----------



## Eramire156

*La Divina*

*Maria Callas
La Divina *









The first CD in the EMI's threeCD collection, I forgot about the bonus interview disc.


----------



## Sonata

Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress


----------



## Boston Charlie

Yesterday, shortly before bedtime: Enesco's Sonata #3 for Violin and Piano (Yehudi Menuhin/Hephzibah Menuhin)

Today in the car: Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 "Sinfonia Antarctica" (Adrian Boult/Margaret Ritchie, soprano/John Gielgud, narration/London Philharmonic Orch. & Choir)

The Enesco is an old favorite that I first heard via Isaac Stern and Alexander Zakin. Both the Stern and Menuhin versions are good (Enesco was Menuhin's teacher), but I think that Stern has a fuller tone. Enesco's sonata is a real "Made in Rumania" spectacular: colorful, mysterious and dazzling. 

The Vaughan Williams is the summit of cold weather music. While Vaughan Williams' trip to the Antarctic is certainly big and ambitious, it seems to be somewhat contrived despite some powerful moments. I always liked RVW's Symphony #2 "London Symphony" best of his 9.


----------



## TheBamf

Listening to Brahms Violin Concerto.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> an evening spent with Schubert.....
> 
> 3rd and 4th Symphonies performed by Abbado and the COE followed by Mackerras and the OAE with the 5th and 8th.


.....and again this evening!


----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: Sonatas opp. 10 & 13. Pollini (DG)


----------



## hombre777

Händel - Judas Maccabaeus


----------



## Blancrocher

Mussorgsky/Stravinsky: Pictures & Rite (Karajan); Stravinsky: Firebird Suite etc. (Chailly); Stravinsky/Prokofiev: Violin Concertos (Kyung Wha Chung/Andre Previn)


----------



## Guest

A wonderful new release and follow-up to his previous recording of Bach transcriptions. He has an amazing ability to bring out counterpoint, especially in BWV 997. Superb sound.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Gorgeous Music on the Harp*
This is an arrangement of Beethoven's "Für Elise" for pedal harp by Deborah Henson-Conant





=============================
*Beautiful *
Introduction and Allegro (WITH HARP) composed by Ravel and performed by Eleanor Turner.


----------



## Eramire156

*Felix Mendelssohn 
Die schöne Melusine

Franz Schubert
Symphony no.4

Robert Schumann 
Symphony no.4*









*Nikolaus Harnoncourt
Berliner Philharmoniker *


----------



## Johnmusic

*More Harp from LVB in transition
(COMPLETE )Beethoven - Sonata op.111 #2 - Sylvain Blassel, harp *


----------



## pmsummer

ISABEL I, REINA DE CASTILLA
_Luces y Sombras en el tiempo de la primers gran Reina del Renacimiento, 1451-1504_
*Canciero de Montecassino, El Cancionero de Colombina, Guillaume Dufay, Juan del Encina, Pedro de Escobar, Luys de Narvaez, Pedro de Tordesillas, Francisco de la Torre, Arabic-Andalusian Traditional, Sephardic Traditional, Turkish Traditional*
Hesperion XXI
La Capella Reial de Catalunya
Pedro Esteva - percussion
Arianna Saval - soprano
Montserrat Figueras - soprano
*Jordi Savall* - director/concept/realization
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## cougarjuno

*Tippett: String Quartets Nos. 1-4* -- The Britten Quartet


----------



## Flavius

Beethoven: Sonatas 19, 2o, 21 'Waldstein'. Arrau (Decca)


----------



## cougarjuno

Some Great American Music tonight










*Howard Hanson: Piano Music* -- Thomas Labe










*Barber: Symphony No. 1; Adagio; School for Scandal; Essays Nos. 1 and 2*
David Zinman and Baltimore Symphony Orchestra


----------



## senza sordino

Boston Charlie said:


> Yesterday, shortly before bedtime: Enesco's Sonata #3 for Violin and Piano (Yehudi Menuhin/Hephzibah Menuhin)
> 
> Today in the car: Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 "Sinfonia Antarctica" (Adrian Boult/Margaret Ritchie, soprano/John Gielgud, narration/London Philharmonic Orch. & Choir)
> 
> The Enesco is an old favorite that I first heard via Isaac Stern and Alexander Zakin. Both the Stern and Menuhin versions are good (Enesco was Menuhin's teacher), but I think that Stern has a fuller tone. Enesco's sonata is a real "Made in Rumania" spectacular: colorful, mysterious and dazzling.
> 
> The Vaughan Williams is the summit of cold weather music. While Vaughan Williams' trip to the Antarctic is certainly big and ambitious, it seems to be somewhat contrived despite some powerful moments. I always liked RVW's Symphony #2 "London Symphony" best of his 9.


I love that Violin Sonata by Enesco, and I don't own a copy! Dazzling is spot on. And I really like RVW Symphony no 7. Contrived? Possibly because it did start out as film music. I like it nevertheless. A double like for this post.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Scarlatti's "Stabat Mater"


----------



## Janspe

*J. Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 82*
BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, led by John Storgårds


----------



## Guest

An excellent performance with wonderfully clear and detailed sound.


----------



## Janspe

*R. Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche, Op. 28*
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, led by Kurt Masur


----------



## Boston Charlie

In the car: Wagner's Tannhauser Overture, Siefried-Idyll, Prelude to Act I and Liebestod from Tristan Und Isolde in a live recording by a very elderly Herbert Von Karajan/the Vienna Phil. and Jessye Norman on the Liebestod. 

Say what you will about Karajan; that he's overrated, too slick and too polished. I say sometimes that's probably true, depending on which one of the hundreds of recordings that HVK made during his long career, that we may choose to talk about. I do think, though, that HVK seemed to improve with age. On the above recording, HVK and the wonderful Vienna Phil. blow the lid off Wagner to the max for a precise, yet passionate, recording. The tender and moving Siegfried Idyll is one of my all time favorites. Having the outstanding Jessye Norman along to bring things to a boil on the final track doesn't seem to hurt matters. 

In my many LPs and CDs featuring excerpts from Wagner, this one may be the finest.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Janspe

*S. Gubaidulina: Music for Flute, Strings and Percussion*
London Symphony Orchestra, led by Mstislav Rostropovich
Emmanuel Pahud, flute









Like is often the case with Gubaidulina's concertante works, this piece is obviously a flute concerto, but in disguise. The percussion is not nearly as prominent as the flute. A neat piece nevertheless! There's a point where the Viola Concerto (which she wrote two years later) is foreshadowed almost painfully clearly by some agitated string phrases.


----------



## Johnmusic

_*Beautiful*_

*Canon in D (Pachelbel) played by Per-Olov Kindgren (GUITAR)





Canon in D - Michael Marc - Acoustic Guitar 




*


----------



## Joe B

A few pieces by Will Todd to unwind from the day:

























Just a few of the great songs on this wonderful disc.


----------



## Pugg

*Respighi*:
"Pines of Rome" (February 17, 1970 New York, Avery Fisher Hall),
"Festival of Rome" (March 19, 1968 New York, Avery Fisher Hall)
Sibelius:
Symphonic Poem "Luonnotar" Op.70 (10/ 19/1965 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
Symphonic poem "Pohjola's Daughter" Op.49 (5/ 1/1964 New York, Manhattan Center)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## bejart




----------



## Pugg

​
*Wolf-Ferrari*: Cello Concerto & Sinfonia Brevis

Gustav Rivinius (cello)

Radio-Sinfonie-Orchester Frankfurt, Alun Francis


----------



## Pugg

*Tchaikovsky*: Violin Concerto and other works

Joshua Bell (violin)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## Casebearer

A great piece by Tristan Keuris


----------



## Pugg

​
*Lucia Popp Sings Schubert Lieder*

Irwin Gage piano

An Mein Herz, D. 860 
Der Fluss, D.693 
Der Knabe, D.692 
Die Rose, D.745 
Der Schmetterling, D.633 
Die Forelle, D.550 
Der Wanderer An Den Mond, D.870 
Der Einsame, D.800 
Fülle Der Liebe, D.854 
Die Junge Nonne, D.828 
Auf Dem Wasser Zu Singen, D.774 
Gretchen Am Spinnrade, D.118 
Fischerweise, D.881 
Der Jüngling An Der Quelle, D.300 
An Sylvia, D.891 
Seligkeit, D.433

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

*Ravel*: Daphnis et Chloé - Suite No. 1

Orchestre symphonique de Montréal, Charles Dutoit


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini*: Elisabetta regina d'Inghilterra

Montserrat Caballé (Elisabetta), José Carreras (Leicester), Valerie Masterson (Mathilde), Rosanne Creffield (Enrico), Ugo Benelli (Norfolk), Neil Jenkins (Guglielmo)

London Symphony Orchestra, The Ambrosian Singers, Gianfranco Masini


----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantatas*


----------



## jim prideaux

van Immerseel and Anima Eterna performing Schubert's 5th Symphony.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: String Quintet & Lieder

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Laurene Durantel (double-bass)

Quatuor Ebène

Schubert: Atys D585
Schubert: Der Jungling und der Tod, D545 (Spaun)
Schubert: Der liebliche Stern, D861 (Schulze)
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D531
Schubert: Die Gotter Griechenlands D677 (Schiller)
Schubert: String Quintet in C major, D956


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin & Brahms*: Ballades

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)

Brahms: Ballades (4), Op. 10
Chopin: Ballades Nos. 1-4
Chopin: Ballade No. 1 in G minor, Op. 23
Chopin: Ballade No. 2 in F major, Op. 38
Chopin: Ballade No. 3 in A flat major, Op. 47
Chopin: Ballade No. 4 in F minor, Op. 52


----------



## Guest

*John Sheppard*

This is surely one of the most beautiful recordings I have (imo)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Violin Concerto 5

Daniel Barenboim, English Chamber Orchestra, Pinchas Zukerman (violin)


----------



## Pugg

​*Smetana*: Má Vlast

In memoriam Jiří Bělohlávek

Czech Philharmonic, Jiří Bělohlávek


----------



## Guest

*Fauré*

*Mélodies Françaises CD 1*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: Don Carlo

Four-act version in Italian

Mario Filippeschi (Don Carlo), Boris Christoff (Filippo II), Tito Gobbi (Rodrigo), Antonietta Stella (Elisabetta di Valois), Elena Nicolai (Eboli), Giulio Neri (Il Grande Inquisitore), Loretta Di Lelio (Tebaldo)

Orchestra and Chorus of the Opera House, Rome, Gabriele Santini


----------



## bejart

Vivaldi: Cello Sonata No.8 in A Minor

Susan Sheppard, cello -- Lucy Carolan, harpsichord -- Jane Coe, cello continuo


----------



## Malx

Pugg said:


> ​*Smetana*: Má Vlast
> 
> In memoriam Jiří Bělohlávek
> 
> Czech Philharmonic, Jiří Bělohlávek


Your thoughts on this new release?


----------



## Malx

Pierre De La Rue, Four Part Motets and the excellent Missa 'Cum iocunditate' - sung by the Hilliard Ensemble.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Just getting around to adding this from today's morning commute - Brahms Piano Concerto No. 1, Nicholas Angelich


----------



## Rtnrlfy

And this afternoon's "drown out the loud coworkers" choice - Mikhail Pletnev playing Tchaikovsky.


----------



## bejart

Franz Ignaz Beck (1734-1809): Sinfonia in F Major, Op.4, No.3

Marek Stilec leading the Czech Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra Pardubice


----------



## Judith

Quiet evening in

Mozart Violin Concerto
Joshua Bell
English Chamber Ochestra
Conducted by Peter Maag

Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto
Joshua Bell
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Michael Tilson Thomas


Needed a Joshua fix lol


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

"Oceana" by Osvaldo Golijov for soloists, chorus & orchestra. It's got 2 guitars!


----------



## Johnmusic

*BRAHMS (1811-1897)

kant 1: Rapsodie, op. 53, voor alt, mannenkoor en orkest
Koninklijke Mannenzangvereniging "Apollo"
Het Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam -
o.I.v. EDUARO VAN BEINUM AAFJE HEYNIS, alt

kant 2: Vier ernste Gesange AAFJE HEYNIS, alt
JOHAN VAN DEN BOOGERT, piano*


----------



## Johnmusic

*Franz Schubert
FORELLEN - QUINTETT A-dur, op.114
DAS FESTIVAL-QUARTETT*

*Franz Schubert
Forellen - Quintett
A-dur, op. 114
1. Satz: Allegro vivace
2. Satz: Andante
3. Satz: Scherzo (Presto) und Trio
4. Satz: Thema und Variationen
5. Satz: Finale. Allegro giusto*

*DAS FESTIVAL-QUARTETT
Szymon Goldberg, Violine; WiIIiam Primrose, Viola;
Nlkolal Graudan, Violoncello Victor Babin Klavier;
Stuart Sankey, Contrabaß*


----------



## Guest

*SVSO IN ITALIA BELLA*

*CD 3*


----------



## Eramire156

*In memoriam*

*John Adams
Shaker Loops*









*Edo de Waart
San Francisco Symphony Orchestra *

I learned last week, that there are now only two Shakers remaining, as one of their number passed last year.

https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/there-are-only-two-shakers-left-world-180961701/


----------



## Malx

Purcell, Come ye Sons of Art (Ode for the Birthday of Queen Mary) & Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary - Felicity Lott (soprano), Charles Brett & John Williams (counter tenors), Thomas Allen (bass), Monteverdi Choir and Orchestra, John Eliot Gardiner.

Disc 3 from the box below.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Titta Ruffo - Maria, Mari 





Titta Ruffo - Marechiare - Tosti




*


----------



## Malx

To end the evenings listening:

J. S. Bach, Brandenburg Concerto No5 - The Brandenburg Consort, Roy Goodman.


----------



## Eramire156

*Karol Szymanowski
String Quartets no.1 & 2*









*Carmina Quartet*


----------



## Bruce

Martha Argerich is featured in my afternoon listening:

Messiaen - Theme and Variations for violin and piano (with Gidon Kremer)
Bartók - Violin Sonata No. 1 (also with Gidon Kremer)
Beethoven - Twelve Variations on "Ein Mädchen oder Weibchen" from Mozart's Opera The Magic Flute, Op. 66 (with Misha Maisky on cello)


----------



## Eramire156

*A Hundred Years of Italian Opera*

*A Hundred Years of Italian Opera 1800-1810*









"The first volume in Opera Rara's survey of Italian opera composers of the 19th century features Paisiello, Mayr, Pucitta, Cimarosa, Zingarelli, Paer, Nicolini, Winter, Mosca and others."


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

More Golijov! "Azul" cello concerto. My favorite composer today/tonight. (What else did I do? Oh, I practiced my Denisov-sonata...)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin*

Schroder is one of the first HIP recordings of the Sonatas and Partitas. Personally, I think it holds up well; the violin doesn't sound scratchy and expressionless. Lucy Van Dael comes six years later, and she highlights the Baroque violin's lighter/thinner sound. Between the two, Schroder sounds more musical, and Van Dael calls more attention to the HIP aspects of her instrument.


----------



## Flavius

Brahms: Piano Sonatas 1 & 2. Leonskaja (Teldec)


----------



## kyjo

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> More Golijov! "Azul" cello concerto.


What do you think of this work? I found the outer two movements quite beautiful overall, but the middle two movements were too 'gimmicky' for my tastes.


----------



## kyjo

Sibelius' Symphony no. 1:









An imperious, dramatic reading of this darkly fantastic symphony. I have sometimes seen this work described as "derivative" and "overblown" but I couldn't disagree more. Momentary echoes of Tchaikovsky aside, it is a remarkably individual beginning to one of the great symphonic cycles.

Atterberg's Symphony no. 2:









One of my favorite pieces of all time. Filled with long-breathed, memorable melodies and delectable orchestration (especially the prominent use of orchestral piano), this is a late-romantic symphony lovers' dream. I keep telling myself I should check out Jarvi's recording on Chandos (which is a whole 10 minutes shorter!), but Rasilainen's interpretation just feels so 'right' to me that I keep returning to it.


----------



## Johnmusic

*MONTEZUMA - La Stupenda JOAN SUTHERLAND (Graun) RIP ASSOLUTA ! Non han calma le mie pene *


----------



## Flavius

Brahms: Piano Sonatas 1 & 2. Leonskaja (Teldec)


----------



## Johnmusic

*The great soprano Ponselle.*

*Rosa Ponselle, "The Last Rose of Summer" (Live radio broadcast transcription, 1934) 





Rosa Ponselle - Song of India - Rimsky-Korsakov 




*


----------



## KenOC

Atterberg's Symphony No. 2, Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra, Ari Rasilainen cond. I've had this set a while but never really listened to it. Hey, this is good stuff! Many thanks to kyjo for posting about it.


----------



## pmsummer

Wrapping it up/packing it up, (delayed delivery, the only one of this beyond excellent series I didn't have).










A BAROQUE CHRISTMAS
Marc-Antoine Charpentier, Johann Hermann Schein, Claudio Monteverdi, Henry Purcell
Boston Camerata
Schola Cantorum of Boston
*Joel Cohen* - director, lute
_
Elektra Nonesuch_


----------



## cougarjuno

*Rachmaninoff: Preludes Op 23 and Op 32; Morceaux de Fantasie Op. 3; Moments Musicaux Op. 16*

Dimitri Alexeev


----------



## deprofundis

Hello talk classical sphere form west to east, tonight im having a tasty full plater of renaissance music , first and foremost the splendid rendition of Tallis scholars of John Tarvener missa corono spinea , excellent state of the art excetion of the ensemble for this one, than i might ad i will also listen to a new purchased called musyka polskiego renesansu, whit classic composer of polish court i did not heard of.Good night folks im enjoying a maple syrup beers called deserable, it's a beer 7%, dosen taste like alcohol nor beer , but nectar of maple syrrup, expensive but so darn good...than i rest into morpheus arm go to bed.Love yah folk at home.

:tiphat:


----------



## Bruce

Finishing up the evening with Bruckner's 8th Symphony from this set:









I prefer Maazel's recording with the Berlin PO. While I've heard some things in Rozhdestvensky's recording I wasn't aware of, and the performance itself isn't bad, the recording is rather shrill in spots, and some of the instrumental groups are miked too closely.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.4 in G Major, Op.1, No.4

Kodaly Quartet: Attila Falvay and Tamas Szabo, violins -- János Fejérvári, viola -- György Éder, cello


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*:
"Nutcracker" Suite (May 2, 1960 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Swan Lake" (excerpts) (May 13, 1969, December 8 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Sleeping Beauty" - waltz (January 12, 1971 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Eugene Onegin" - Polonaise (January 12, 1971 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## Flavius

The Call of the Phoenix--rare 15th-century English Church music. The Orlando Consort (harmonia mundi)


----------



## kyjo

KenOC said:


> Atterberg's Symphony No. 2, Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra, Ari Rasilainen cond. I've had this set a while but never really listened to it. Hey, this is good stuff! Many thanks to kyjo for posting about it.


So glad you're enjoying it, Ken! Make sure to check out the rest of Atterberg's symphonies as well - they're all fantastic!


----------



## Pugg

Malx said:


> Your thoughts on this new release?


Very good but I wonder if it will ever replace the already outstanding Dorati or Karel Ančerl recordings.
( to name just two)


----------



## Pugg

Eramire156 said:


> *A Hundred Years of Italian Opera 1800-1810*
> 
> View attachment 100732
> 
> 
> "The first volume in Opera Rara's survey of Italian opera composers of the 19th century features Paisiello, Mayr, Pucitta, Cimarosa, Zingarelli, Paer, Nicolini, Winter, Mosca and others."


I always have the feeling spinning this that it could have been a opera on his own each disc .


----------



## Pugg

​
*Faure / Poulenc/ Ravel *: Piano works.
Arthur and :Lucas Jussen


----------



## kyjo

Martinu's Symphony no. 5:









The mood of this symphony is rather ambiguous - is it cheerful, melancholy, agitated, or somewhere in between? It can never seem to make up its mind (which is not a criticism)!


----------



## Pugg

*Vivaldi *- Concertos for Mandolin

Ugo Orlandi (mandolin)

I solisti Veneti, Claudio Scimone


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: String Quartets Nos. 2 & 4
Quatuor Arod


----------



## deprofundis

Dear Fellows and distinguish crowds of talk classical , i present to you tonight an outstanding classical composer on Cpo Augustin Pfleger, very very(pardon neologism) good, sound , velvety, sweet as satin for the hear, nice eerie music from a great german composer of renaissance perhaps cruelly overlook, hmm ?? like Johaness Eccard??

What about it folk , ps CPO executive ceo , president i honnor your recording by tasty and worthy review, i share my passion for classical and i says bravo you have exiting Classical composer variety pre-j.s Bach of renaissance , obscur ones, can i receive ea catalog please of all your release available, love you guys, you done quite a great job.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Arias

Kiri te Kanawa (soprano)

English Chamber Orchestra, Jeffrey Tate

Mozart: Ch'io mi scordi di te?... Non temer, amato bene, K505
Mozart: Don Ottavio, son morta!...Or sai chi l'onore (from Don Giovanni)
Mozart: Lungi da te, mio bene (from Mitridate, Rè di Ponto, KV87)
Mozart: Martern aller Arten (from Die Entführung aus dem Serail)
Mozart: Misera, dove son? - Ah! non son' io che parlo! K369
Mozart: Non mi dir (from Don Giovanni)
Mozart: Traurigkeit (from Die Entführung aus dem Serail)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Martha Argerich* - Early Recordings

Mozart: Klaviersonate Nr. 18
+Beethoven: Klaviersonate Nr. 7
+Prokofieff: Klaviersonaten Nr. 3 & 7; Toccata op11
+Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit; Sonatine

(180g) _vinyl edition_


----------



## Merl

Symphony 5 from this set. Love that brass sound!


----------



## Judith

Listening to Schumann 1st & 3rd symphonies performed by @ASMForchestra conducted by Sir Neville Narriner from Schumann Symphony Box Set. Love both but first movement of third is breathtaking


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert*: Arpeggione Sonata In A Minor, D 821a / *Schumann:* Fantasiestücke Op.73 / Schumann: 5 Stücke Im Volkston Op.102 / *Chopin*: Cello Sonata

Pierre Fournier, Jean Fonda


----------



## Guest

*Dufay*


----------



## eljr

Allar Kaasik
Timeless Light: Estonian Cello Works

Release Date October 6, 2017
Duration01:20:49
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Concerto
Recording Date1988
Recording Location
Estonia Concert Hall, Tallinn, Estonia
Pärnu Concert Hall, Pärnu, Estonia
St James's Church (Jaakobi kirik), Viimsi, Estonia
St John's Church (Johanneksenkirkko), Helsinki, Finland


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ferdinand Ries*: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

Zurcher Kammerorchester, Howard Griffiths


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Ravel Piano Concertos - Pascal Roge, OSM/Charles Dutoit. The second movement of the concerto in G is probably one of my top 4 or 5 pieces of music ever - the first time I heard it (live, played by Alicia de Larrocha) I was utterly entranced.


----------



## Guest

Hindemith
String Quartets 1 and 4

Amar Quartet

First listen.


----------



## Pugg

*Sibelius*: 4 Legends; Karelia Suite
DRSO/Jensen


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Triple Concerto & Choral Fantasia

Peter Rösel (piano), Christian Funke (violin), Jürnjakob Timm (cello)

Dresdner Philharmonie, Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Herbert Kegel


----------



## eljr

Gidon Kremer
Paganini

Release date: 1997
Tracks: 7
Duration: 49:19
Genre: Classical, Сoncerto, Violin music
Performers: Gidon Kremer
Wiener Philarmoniker


----------



## Guest

*Ravel*


----------



## Robert Gamble

My 1 & 4 symphonies CD is at work, so doing this one instead... Really enjoying Symphony 2 so far.


----------



## Orfeo

*The Turbulence of it All*

*Albert Roussel*
Symphony no. II in B-flat major.
-Le Orchestre National de France/Charles Dutoit.

*Kurt Atterberg*
Symphony no. III in D major "West Coast Pictures."
-The Radio-Philharmonie Hannover des NDR/Ari Rasilainen.

*Hugo Alfven*
Symphony no. IV in C minor "From the Outermost Skerries."
-Christina Hogman, soprano. 
-Claes-Håkan Ahnsjö, tenor.
-The Stockholm Philharmonic/Neemi Jarvi.

*Alexander Glazunov
*Suite "From the Middle Ages."
Symphonic Poem "The Sea."
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra (RSNO)/Neemi Jarvi.

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky
*Symphonic Poem "Francesca da Rimini."
-The Russian Federation Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Sergei Rachmaninoff
*Symphonic Poem "The Isle of the Dead."
-The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra/Vladimir Ashkenazy.

*Max Reger
*Four Tone Poems after A. Bocklin.
-The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Frank Bridge
*Symphonic Poem "Enter Spring."
Symphonic Poem "Mid of the Night."
-The BBC National Orchestra of Wales/Richard Hickox.

*Vitezslav Novak
*Symphonic Poem "In the Tetra Mountain."
-The Royal Liverpool Philharmonic/Libor Pesek.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Boieldieu*: La Dame Blanche

Rockwell Blake (Georges Brown), Laurent Naouri (Gaveston), Jean-Paul Fouchécourt (Dickson), Annick Massis (Anna), Mireille Delunsch (Jenny), Sylvie Brunet (Margeurite)

Ensemble Orchestral de Paris & Chœur de Radio France, Marc Minkowski


----------



## realdealblues

*Claude Debussy
*
_Images For Orchestra, L. 122_
*[Rec. 1961]*
_Jeux, L. 126_
*[Rec. 1958]*
_Khamma, L. 125_
*[Rec. 1964]*
_La Boite A Joujoux, L. 128_
*[Rec. 1957]*









Conductor: Ernest Ansermet
Orchestra: L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande


----------



## eljr

Giedré Dirvanauskaité / Gidon Kremer / Daniil Trifonov
Preghiera: Rachmaninov Piano Trios

Release Date February 24, 2017
Duration01:07:03
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording DateMay 1, 2015 - May 3, 2015
Recording Location
Echternach/Luxembourg, Trifolion


----------



## Guest

eljr said:


> Giedré Dirvanauskaité / Gidon Kremer / Daniil Trifonov
> Preghiera: Rachmaninov Piano Trios
> 
> Release Date February 24, 2017
> Duration01:07:03
> Genre
> Classical
> Styles
> Chamber Music
> Recording DateMay 1, 2015 - May 3, 2015
> Recording Location
> Echternach/Luxembourg, Trifolion


Utterly delightful :tiphat:


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## MusicSybarite

Orfeo said:


> *The Turbulence of it All*
> 
> *Albert Roussel*
> Symphony no. II in B-flat major.
> -Le Orchestre National de France/Charles Dutoit.
> 
> *Kurt Atterberg*
> Symphony no. III in D major "West Coast Pictures."
> -The Radio-Philharmonie Hannover des NDR/Ari Rasilainen.
> 
> *Hugo Alfven*
> Symphony no. IV in C minor "From the Outermost Skerries."
> -Christina Hogman, soprano.
> -Claes-Håkan Ahnsjö, tenor.
> -The Stockholm Philharmonic/Neemi Jarvi.
> 
> *Alexander Glazunov
> *Suite "From the Middle Ages."
> Symphonic Poem "The Sea."
> -The Royal Scottish National Orchestra (RSNO)/Neemi Jarvi.
> 
> *Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky
> *Symphonic Poem "Francesca da Rimini."
> -The Russian Federation Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.
> 
> *Sergei Rachmaninoff
> *Symphonic Poem "The Isle of the Dead."
> -The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra/Vladimir Ashkenazy.
> 
> *Max Reger
> *Four Tone Poems after A. Bocklin.
> -The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.
> 
> *Frank Bridge
> *Symphonic Poem "Enter Spring."
> Symphonic Poem "Mid of the Night."
> -The BBC National Orchestra of Wales/Richard Hickox.
> 
> *Vitezslav Novak
> *Symphonic Poem "In the Tetra Mountain."
> -The Royal Liverpool Philharmonic/Libor Pesek.


What an exquisite playlist!! I love all of them.


----------



## deprofundis

Hello im listening to thee following titles, Tarvener on Tallis Scholars 3 album, wonderfull music and eye opener of english polyphony one of Tallis Scholars triumph for sure, thank for reading me, have a nice day people hmm so thatt it's, short but sweet.

P.s on a non classical level im also listening to the highly satyrical and cynical Nyc ny band Ritual Tension i told you folks, they play decent noise-rock that has sludgy after taste and that is quite fun hey?

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

*Ferenc Fricsay*


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to my lastest purchased a BnF old recording, it'S Dufay missa l'Homme armé by conductor Roger Blanchard, brilliant for it'S era and enjoyable in 2018, it's has this purist, rustic old analog charm, the first approched to this kind of music of forgotten lore , thanks BnF, for sharing old recording of english and franco-flemish polyphony, these record has something magical like i time travel to this era in the 50'' and purchased it, well kind off, who care if it's mono recording, the passion is there great recording and it cost me penny.


----------



## Flavius

Giaches de Wert: Madrigals. Venexiana (Glossa)


----------



## Haydn man

Book 1 by Angela Hewitt
Modern instrument good recording and the critics liked it


----------



## Flavius

Traverso:

Please tell me the painter's name, re the Fricsay DG jacket. Quite an interesting color control.


----------



## eljr

Gringolts String Quartet / Malin Hartelius
Schoenberg: String Quartets 2 & 4

Release Date July, 2017
Duration01:04:56
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Vocal Music
Recording DateJune, 2016
Recording Location
SRF Studio, Zürich, Switzerland


----------



## Flavius

D'India: Secular vocal music. Ensemble 'Elyma'/ Garrido (Brilliant)


----------



## Orfeo

MusicSybarite said:


> What an exquisite playlist!! I love all of them.


Thank you.
:tiphat:


----------



## DavidA

Liszt Sonata in B minor / Funerailles

Horowitz 1932


----------



## Guest

Flavius said:


> Traverso:
> 
> Please tell me the painter's name, re the Fricsay DG jacket. Quite an interesting color control.


I'm sorry, I have none , not on the jacket nor in the booklet I can find such information.


----------



## laurie

listening to: Takemitsu, _a way a lone_.

I got this CD for the Barber (which is excellent, as is the Britten) but the Takemitsu piece,
"a way a lone", is _very_ different music for me .... I can't say that I _like _it , yet, 
but I'm intrigued enough to be on my third listen!


----------



## Boston Charlie

Bruce said:


> Finishing up the evening with Bruckner's 8th Symphony from this set:
> 
> View attachment 100739
> 
> 
> I prefer Maazel's recording with the Berlin PO. While I've heard some things in Rozhdestvensky's recording I wasn't aware of, and the performance itself isn't bad, the recording is rather shrill in spots, and some of the instrumental groups are miked too closely.


I acquired Rozdestvensky's Bruckner set (Symphonies, 3, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9 & 0) a few years back as an Amazon digital download for about $2 and found it to be an incredible collection for the cost. I was surprised that the Russian conductor and orchestra seemed know their way around the Austrian Bruckner so well.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Track 2: Pre-Mediaeval Metrics


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Sonata in B Flat, K333*


----------



## Flavius

Traverso said:


> I'm sorry, I have none , not on the jacket nor in the booklet I can find such information.


Traverso,

Thank you.


----------



## WVdave

Beethoven Concerto No. 2/Bach Concerto No. 1 
Glenn Gould/Leonard Bernstein ‎
Columbia Masterworks ‎- ML 5211/Vinyl, LP, Album, Mono, US, Oct 1957.









This the first record of a batch of 16 NM mostly Columbia six-eyes I stumbled onto at an antique store in West Virginia earlier this afternoon for $1 each! This is going to keep me busy for a while tonight!


----------



## Johnmusic

*MENDELSSOHN-- VIOLIN CONCERTO IN E MINOR, OP. 64
1st Movement: Allegro molto appassionato- Cadenza- Tempo I- Presto
2nd Movement: Andante
3rd Movement: Allegro non troppo-Allegro molto vivace*

_GIOCONDA DE VITO(Violin)and the LONDON SYMPHONY ORCHESTRA
Cond. By SIR MALCOLM SARGENT





_


----------



## Flavius

De Wert: 7th Book of Madrigals. Consort of Musicke/ Rooley (Virgin)


----------



## Johnmusic

_*TOP 30 songs for CLASSICAL guitar you should know! The Best Acoustic Guitar Music Solo Compilation.
3 Hours of the Best Guitar Songs Compilation. Relaxing Classical Acoustic Guitar Music Solo Playlist
My top list of the greatest guitar solos of ALL time!
3 HOUR Lovely Guitar Relaxing Music | Acoustic Instrumental Background for Study, Sleep, Meditation. Enjoy 3 hour of relaxing guitar music. You can use it for relax, sleeping, studying, etc. Listen it to relax your mind and yourself. 




*_
*There are playlists mentioned for other instruments and moods on this post.*


----------



## pmsummer

TRIODION
*Arvo Pärt*
Polyphony
Christopher Bowers-Broadbent - organ
Stephen Layton - conductor
_
Hyperion_


----------



## Rtnrlfy

This just arrived in the post so I sampled it during an errand... lovely stuff.


----------



## pmsummer

CANTIGAS DE SANTA MARIA
*Alsfonso X El Sabio*
Camerata Mediterranea
_Joel Cohen_ - director
Abdelkrim Rais Andalusian Orchestra of Fez
_Mohammed Briouel_ - director
_
Erato_


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Cello Concerto; 3 Dances for Oboe & Harp; Ballade for Cello; Passacaille. Viersen, Swinnen, Scholten, Netherlands Radio Chamber Orch./ Montgomery (et'cetera)


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Boston Charlie

Yesterday in the car: The Choral Music of Randall Thompson sung by Craig Jessup and the Mormon Tabernacle Choir: 

The Words of David (w/the Orchestra at Temple Square)
Frostiana (w/the Orchestra at Temple Square)
Four Songs from the Peaceable Kingdom
Alleluia, Amen (w/the Orchestra at Temple Square)
Alleluia 

While Randall Thompson (1899-1984) remains a lesser-known American composer, the above selections of his choral music are very good. "Frostiania", a musical arrangement of the poetry of Robert Frost, is the highlight. The Mormon Tabernacle Choir and company create a very clean and pure recording.


----------



## kyjo

Arnold's Symphony no. 4:









Arnold really comes into his own with this brilliant work. The first movement, with its exotic percussion and anxious outbursts, brings to mind West Side Story in places! Oh, and it has a lovely, 'pop music-like' secondary theme that I'm currently unable to get out of my head. The middle two movements are very much 'night music' - a ghostly scherzo and a sighing, mysterious yet often sultry slow movement. The finale is a real hoot - near the end it erupts into a grotesquely overblown 'circus march', which has me wondering what Arnold what on when he wrote it


----------



## Pugg

*Vivaldi*:
"Concerto" The Four Seasons "- Spring" (May 13, 1963 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Concerto" The Four Seasons "- Summer" (January 27, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Concerto" Four Seasons "Autumn" (February 11, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Concerto" The Four Seasons "- Winter" (January 27, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center)
[Soloist] John Corigliano (Vn), the New York Philharmonic
Vivaldi: "Concerto in C major RV.558 diverse instruments"
[Soloist] Giovanni Vicari, Carlo de Filippis (mandolin), John Wummer, Robert Morris (flute),
William Vacchiano, Nathan Prager (trumpet), Engelbert Brenner (oboe),
Christine Stavrache, Aristrid von Wurtzler (harp), John Corigliano (Vn), Laszlo Varga (Vc),
Leonard Bernstein (harpsichord & conductor), the New York Philharmonic,
"Oboe Concerto in D minor RV.454"
[Soloist] Harold Gomberg (Ob), New York Philharmonic,
"Flute Concerto in C minor RV.441"
[Soloist] John Wummer (Fl), the New York Philharmonic
(December 15, 1958 New York, Brooklyn, St. George Hotel)


----------



## Bruce

This evening I'm listening to a marvelous work by Terry Riley called The Cusp of Magic.









Actually a quintet for pipa and string quartet, with a rather extensive role for electronic tape. Played by Man Wu on the pipa with the Kronos Quartet.

And for dessert,

Jennifer Higdon - String Poetic with Jennifer Koh playing violin and Reiko Uchida playing piano.


----------



## Bruce

Boston Charlie said:


> I acquired Rozdestvensky's Bruckner set (Symphonies, 3, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9 & 0) a few years back as an Amazon digital download for about $2 and found it to be an incredible collection for the cost. I was surprised that the Russian conductor and orchestra seemed know their way around the Austrian Bruckner so well.


I think I got this set from Amazon, too. I have to admit I have been influenced by a review which noted the rather brittle sound of the recordings, and when I listen now that's what I hear. And yet I didn't notice this before I read the review! However, I agree, the price is fantastic, and my complaints about the sound quality are, to be sure, minor quibbles.


----------



## kyjo

Suk's Symphony in C minor 'Asrael':









An intensely personal and moving work. I haven't completely grasped it yet, but I have a feeling I will upon repeated listening.


----------



## Bruce

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Boieldieu*: La Dame Blanche
> 
> Rockwell Blake (Georges Brown), Laurent Naouri (Gaveston), Jean-Paul Fouchécourt (Dickson), Annick Massis (Anna), Mireille Delunsch (Jenny), Sylvie Brunet (Margeurite)
> 
> Ensemble Orchestral de Paris & Chœur de Radio France, Marc Minkowski


This is such a charming opera! In fact, I've never been disappointed by anything Boieldieu wrote. And his name has so many vowels!


----------



## Pugg

Bruce said:


> This is such a charming opera! In fact, I've never been disappointed by anything Boieldieu wrote. And his name has so many vowels!


Never thought about that, good one, glad you like it , I think he's much underrated.
( except for the harp concerto perhaps)


----------



## Pugg

​
Schubert: Trout quintet


----------



## kyjo

Grieg's String Quartet in G minor:

View attachment 100764


One of my favorite quartets in a riveting performance. Speaking very generally, SQs have a tendency to be a composer's most inward and elusive works. Not so with Grieg's. It's an instantly accessible and exciting work that makes me wish Grieg had written more works of this scope. It's worth mentioning that the recording of the underrated Cello Sonata on this disc is also superb.


----------



## Pugg

*

*

*Gustav Mahler* - Berliner Philharmoniker - Herbert von Karajan - 9. Symphonie - 2-LP Vinyl Record

Label: Deutsche Grammophon ‎- 2707 125
Format: _2 × Vinyl, LP_
Country: Germany
Released: 1981


----------



## deprofundis

Goodnight dears folks at home, i will says after numereous listen i felt under the spell of Tarvener music, tonight since it'S slat im listening to music whit headphones out of mutual respect for good neigborhing relationship anyway, im doeing a marathon all my Tallis Scholars Tarvener Releases, i start the music whit his miss gloria tibis trinitas wich is glorious full of light enchanting ...

Than since i can hardly sleep im a true case of insomniac, i will listen to some Cristobal De Morales, i can't sleep folks , whit prescribed medication that supposed to know me down, it would know a horse but not me this is so unfair, my sleeping is unevent
sometime if im really really tired i may sleep a good deceent 6 hours maximun but i mostly sleep 3 to 4 hours, but on a positive level this help me study music more and more and more whit François Ferrand books and listen to music again again again and again.

Than something starling came up, anecdote neophyte of renaissance polyphony said to me , vocal music is good but it'S all sounded the same to me, this was my father than is aid , nope, see there are blueprint in vocal music i can notice Gombert per se out of Palestrina, since i listen to both i.e, and every classical composer of renaissance has it'S blue print, is signature if you all know what i mean.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## laurie

kyjo said:


> Grieg's String Quartet in G minor:
> 
> View attachment 100764
> 
> 
> One of my favorite quartets in a riveting performance. Speaking very generally, SQs have a tendency to be a composer's most inward and elusive works. Not so with Grieg's. It's an instantly accessible and exciting work that makes me wish Grieg had written more works of this scope. It's worth mentioning that the recording of the underrated Cello Sonata on this disc is also superb.


Which recording are you listening to? ( the pic isn't showing up...)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*: Bassoon Concertos

Gustavo Núñez (bassoon)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields

Vivaldi: Bassoon Concerto, RV 467 in C major
Vivaldi: Bassoon Concerto, RV 474 in C major
Vivaldi: Bassoon Concerto, RV 477 in C major
Vivaldi: Bassoon Concerto, RV 488 in F major
Vivaldi: Bassoon Concerto, RV 497 in A minor
Vivaldi: Bassoon Concerto, RV 501 in B flat major 'La notte'


----------



## Guest

*Heinrich Schütz*

With a young Peter Schreier


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi*: Requiem

Dame Joan Sutherland (soprano), Marilyn Horne (mezzo-soprano), Luciano Pavarotti (tenor) & Martti Talvela (bass)

Wiener Staatsopernchor, Wiener Philharmoniker, Chicago Symphony Chorus & Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## eljr

Pugg said:


> ​
> Schubert: Trout quintet


very nice spin!


----------



## eljr

Khatia Buniatishvili / Paavo Järvi
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 3

Release Date March 10, 2017
Duration01:10:27
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Recording DateNovember 11, 2016 & November 12, 2016
Recording Location
Dvorák Hall, Rudolfinum, Prague, Czech Republic


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Piano Trios
Beaux Arts Trio.


----------



## Eramire156

*Anton Bruckner
Symphony no. 2*









*Hans Rosbaud
Südwestfunk-Orchester Baden-Baden*

Recorded10-13 December 1956


----------



## Guest

Ravel
..................


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Opera and concert arias
Lucia Popp.


----------



## Vronsky

Steve Reich: Music For 18 Musicians


----------



## Guest

*Jacobus Gallus*

*CD 13*
Opus Musicum
1 Venite Ascendamus 3:11
2 Obsecro Domine 2:07
3 Tribus Miraculis 2:48
4 Mirabile Misterium 3:32
5 Ab Oriente Venerunt Magi 2:13
6 Pater Noster 3:31
7 Lamentatur Jacob 6:33
8 Eripe Me 4:32
9 Versa Est In Luctum Cithara Mea 3:38
10 Quo Mihi Crude Dolor 3:43
11 O Beata Trinitas 2:30
12 Planxit David 4:19
13 Jesu Dulcis Memoria 3:26
14 Domine Deus Exaudi Orationem 4:42
Missa Super "Sancta Maria"
15 Kyrie 3:35
16 Gloria 4:25
17 Credo 8:16
18 Sanctus 4:22
19 Agnus Dei


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Sonates pour flûte à bec et basson by Vivaldi, Chédeville, Boismortier, Telemann, Fasch - Vincent Lauzer, flute; Mathieu Lussier, bassoon


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms*: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major,
Chicago Symphony Orchestra Fritz Reiner (conductor)
[Recording: 1961, Chicago, Orchestra Hall]


----------



## Sonata

*Donizetti: Dom Sebastien*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz*: Symphonie fantastique, Op. 14

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Daniele Gatti


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*

_Piano Concerto No. 1 in C, Op. 15
Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-flat, Op. 19_
*[Rec. 2001]*
_Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37_
*[Rec. 2000]*
_Piano Concerto No. 4 in G, Op. 58
Piano Concerto No. 5 in E-flat, Op. 73 "Emperor"
Rondo In B-flat, WoO 6
Choral Fantasy in C minor, Op. 80_
*[Rec. 2003]*









Piano: Pierre-Laurent Aimard
Conductor: Nikolaus Harnoncourt
Orchestra: Chamber Orchestra Of Europe

More than a decade later these recordings still don't do much for me. Harnoncourt is hit and miss with me and these recordings are mainly misses. Aimard is a very good pianist, but he's too timid in most places and there are some just bizarre tempo fluctuations in the 4th and 5th concertos. He does best in some of the slow movements but lacks any real fire in the big finales. The best of the lot is the Rondo which to me is the only hit from this pairing.


----------



## Guest

*Dufay*

I love Dufay :angel:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chausson*: Le Roi Arthus (King Arthur)

Michel Focquenoy (tenor vocals), René Massis (baritone vocals), Thierry Dran (tenor vocals), Teresa Zylis-Gara (mezzo-soprano vocals), René Schirrer (bass vocals), Gösta Winbergh (tenor vocals), Gérard Friedmann (tenor vocals), Alexandre Laitter (bass vocals), Francis Dudziak (bass vocals), Gilles Cachemaille (baritone vocals), François Loup (bass vocals), Gino Quilico (baritone vocals)

Nouvel Orchestre Philharmonique, Radio France Chorus (chorus) Armin Jordan


----------



## Judith

Just listened to a beautiful CD performed by Stephen Hough. Brahms Piano Sonata no 3 op 5 along with Four Ballades op 10. So relaxing and peaceful. Just listened to a beautiful CD performed by Stephen Hough. Brahms Piano Sonata no 3 op 5 along with Four Ballades op 10. So relaxing and peaceful.


----------



## Eramire156

*Josef Suk
Asrael Symphony
Zrani *









*Libor Pešek
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra *


----------



## Robert Gamble

The 5th symphony.. When one wants a gentler Beethoven (as if you blended 2 parts Beethoven with 1 part Mozart and 1 part Haydn) Ries works perfectly..


----------



## Guest

*Bruckner Symphony No.1*

And the Concertgebouw Orchestra of course.


----------



## Sonata

*Bruckner: Study Symphony*, conducted by Simone Young
Once I finish this I'll have listened to all of Bruckner's symphonies in the past month. I'm not ready to move on from Bruckner in my composer-in-focus project though, as I want to hit on a couple from Jochum and Karajan, as well as Simone Young's Symphony #3, and maybe a bit more Celibidache









*Mahler Symphony #7*, conducted by Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Eramire156

*Hector Berlioz 
Symphonie fantastique, op.14*

*James Levine
Chicago Symphony Orchestra *

from performances November 2016

https://csosoundsandstories.org/james-levine-at-orchestra-hall/


----------



## ldiat




----------



## kyjo

laurie said:


> Which recording are you listening to? ( the pic isn't showing up...)


Oops, no idea why that happened! I was listening to this recording:









P.S. How do I make these images larger?


----------



## KenOC

kyjo said:


> P.S. How do I make these images larger?


See post #3 here: Posting pictures


----------



## realdealblues

*Gabriel Faure*

_Violin Sonata No. 1 in A, Op. 13
Violin Sonata No. 2 in E minor, Op. 108_
*[Rec. 1977]*







Piano: Paul Crossley
Violin: Arthur Grumiaux


----------



## Johnmusic

*Ferdinand Ries: Piano Concerto no. 4 in C minor, Op. 115 




Christopher Hinterhuber(piano), Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Uwe Grodd (conductor)*

"Ferdinand Ries was a fine pianist and prolific composer, leaving nearly 180 works, including piano concertos, symphonies, operas, oratorios, chamber music and solo piano pieces.

The fourteen works for piano and orchestra of Ferdinand Ries stand alongside those of Hummel as the most important of their kind from the early decades of the 19th Century.


----------



## chill782002

The Bartok is quite a sleek and stripped down performance but gives an interesting perspective on the piece. The Kodaly befits the name of the work, shimmering and iridescent. The sound is fabulously good as often seems to have been the case with early 1960s stereo recordings for some reason. Most enjoyable.


----------



## MattB

Respighi: Poema Autunnale / Concerto Gregoriano / Ballata Delle Gnomidi

Ottorino Respighi

BBC Philarmonic
Lydia Mordkovitch
Sir Edward Downes


----------



## Haydn man

Nos. 41 48 and 65
Just glorious


----------



## Flavius

Suk: Asrael. Royal Liverpool Phil. Orch./ Pesek (Virgin Classics)


----------



## Robert Gamble

Forgot I had this...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 70 through 73*


----------



## DavidA

Liszt Hungarian Fantasy

Entremont


----------



## Flavius

Just arrived.

Luzzaschi: Concerto delle Dame. La Venexiana/ Cavina (Glossa)

Luzzaschi: Quinto Libro de Madrigali. La Venexiana/ Cavina (Glossa)

Regis: Opera omnia. The Clerks/Wickham (MEW)


----------



## DavidA

Ravel Left Hand Concerto

Entremont


----------



## Johnmusic

*What a beautiful aria and performance from the Italian version of Dom Sebastiern Re de Portugsl
Enrico Caruso - Donizetti: Deserto in terra (1908) 




*
========================
*Elina Garanca; "Que faire..Sol adoré"; Dom Sébastien, Roi de Portugal ; Gaetano Donizetti (Mezzo aria)




*
_*Just found Baritone aria beautifully sung.
Dmitri Hvorostovsky - O Lisbona ( Don Sebastiano - Gaetano Donizetti ) *_


----------



## cougarjuno

*Honegger: Complete 1934 film score to Les Miserables*

Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra - Adriano


----------



## ldiat




----------



## MusicSybarite

MattB said:


> Respighi: Poema Autunnale / Concerto Gregoriano / Ballata Delle Gnomidi
> 
> Ottorino Respighi
> 
> BBC Philarmonic
> Lydia Mordkovitch
> Sir Edward Downes


One of my favorite Respighi CD's, and the cover is great too.


----------



## Johnmusic

*João Luiz e Douglas Lora - Brasil Guitar Duo- *

*Approx:
2:00 Domenico Scarlatti: Sonata L305
7:00 J.S. Bach: French Suite
23:00 Mario Castelnuovo Tedesco:
23:00 Sonatina Canonica
36:00 3 Preludes+Fugas from 24 P's & F's:
36:00 P&F in B flat
40:30 P&F in E flat
45:00 P&F in C
50:00 Brazilian repertoire*


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Chaya Czernowin "Wintersong V-Forgotten Light". Something completely different! A sound at the end there is just like it's in my head when it's quiet...


----------



## cougarjuno

*
Elgar - The Black Knight; Scenes From the Bavarian Highlands*

London Symphony Chorus and Orchestra / Richard Hickox


----------



## Flavius

Luzzaschi: Concerto delle Dame. La Venexiana/ Cavina (Glossa)


----------



## pmsummer

CHANTERAI
*Music of Medieval France*
Sonus - ensemble
_
Dorian_


----------



## Joe B

*Today's commute:
*


----------



## Joe B

*Currently listening to:*


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Joe B

Listening to Symphony #3. This symphony did not make it into the top 10 in Art Rock's recent game,  , but that's OK. It's #1 in my book.


----------



## pmsummer

CANTIGAS DE SANTA MARIA
_Recorded at the 'Church of Our Lady Beneath the Chain at the End of the Bridge', Prague_
*Hana Blažíkova* - soprano, harp, musical direction
Barbora Kabátková - soprano, harp, and psaltery
Margit Üebellacker - dulce melos
Martin Novák - percussion
_
PHI - Outthere_


----------



## bharbeke

Lesser known Beethoven today:

*Twelve Variations for cello and piano on "See, the conqu'ring hero comes" from Handel's Judas Maccabaeus WoO 45* (Xavier Phillips, Francois-Frederic Guy)
*Triple fugue in D minor Hess 244* (Maria-Magdalena Kaczor on organ)

I enjoyed both of these and would recommend them.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Symphony #4


----------



## Janspe

*J. Haydn: Cello Concerto in C major, Hob. VIIb/1*
Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields, directed by Iona Brown
Mstislav Rostropovich, cello









I'm going to hear this live tomorrow, so I thought it could be fun to "warm up" a little bit with this classic Rostropovich recording. What a noble piece, certainly one of the pinnacles of the genre. Haydn is so much fun!


----------



## Joe B

Time to unwind from the day:


----------



## Boston Charlie

Pugg said:


> *Vivaldi*:
> "Concerto" The Four Seasons "- Spring" (May 13, 1963 New York, Manhattan Center),
> "Concerto" The Four Seasons "- Summer" (January 27, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center),
> "Concerto" Four Seasons "Autumn" (February 11, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center),
> "Concerto" The Four Seasons "- Winter" (January 27, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center)
> [Soloist] John Corigliano (Vn), the New York Philharmonic
> Vivaldi: "Concerto in C major RV.558 diverse instruments"
> [Soloist] Giovanni Vicari, Carlo de Filippis (mandolin), John Wummer, Robert Morris (flute),
> William Vacchiano, Nathan Prager (trumpet), Engelbert Brenner (oboe),
> Christine Stavrache, Aristrid von Wurtzler (harp), John Corigliano (Vn), Laszlo Varga (Vc),
> Leonard Bernstein (harpsichord & conductor), the New York Philharmonic,
> "Oboe Concerto in D minor RV.454"
> [Soloist] Harold Gomberg (Ob), New York Philharmonic,
> "Flute Concerto in C minor RV.441"
> [Soloist] John Wummer (Fl), the New York Philharmonic
> (December 15, 1958 New York, Brooklyn, St. George Hotel)


Bernstein with the NYPO featuring John Corigliano Sr. is one of my favorite recordings of Vivaldi's "Four Seasons". All of my favorite un-HIP recordings of V's "Four Seasons" feature in-house solo violinists (Corigliano/Bernstein/NYPO; Schwalbe/Karajan/Berlin; Silverstein/Ozawa/Boston). Maybe you can call it "first among equals". Hogwood and the Academy of Ancient Music do perhaps the finest "Seasons"; thoroughly HIP featuring a different in-house violinist on each of the four concertos. Oh, yes, and Bernstein and company really raise the roof on "Concerto for Diverse Instruments".


----------



## MusicSybarite

Joe B said:


> Listening to Symphony #3. This symphony did not make it into the top 10 in Art Rock's recent game,  , but that's OK. It's #1 in my book.


Hanson's 3rd is possibly his finest symphony. One of the greatest 3rd American symphonies (Copland, Diamond, Harris). It is in my book for sure, too.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: String Quartet No.12 / String Quartet No.14 in C sharp minor, Op.131

Takács Quartet


----------



## kyjo

Joe B said:


> Listening to Symphony #3. This symphony did not make it into the top 10 in Art Rock's recent game,  , but that's OK. It's #1 in my book.


Yes!! Such a great work! It's a travesty that it never shows up on American concert programs. The slow movement is ecstatically beautiful and the ending is so uplifting!


----------



## kyjo

Beginning to prep for the 4th symphonies game with Rubbra's 4th:









As usual with Rubbra, an understated, reserved work, but when it finally "opens up" at the end the effect is so satisfying!


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## bejart

Now ---










Luigi Boccherini (1743-1805): String Sextet in E Flat, Op.23, No.1

Ensemble 415: Chiara Banchini and Enfico Gatti, violins -- Emilio Moreno and Wim ten GHave, violas -- Roel Dieltiens and Kathi Gohl, cellos


----------



## Pugg

*Rimsky-Korsakov*:
"Scheherazade Op.35" (February 16, 1959 New York, St. George Hotel),
"Capriccio Espagnol Op.34" (May 2, 1959 Carnegie Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## kyjo

Alfven's Symphony no. 4 'From the Outermost Skerries':









This piece is remarkably different from Alfven's folksy 3rd Symphony, which I had listened to recently. The 4th is a lush, sensual work, gorgeously orchestrated but uncomfortably close to R. Strauss' harmonic style at times. In the tradition of Nielsen's 3rd, there are wordless, rhapsodizing soprano and tenor solos at various points in the work.


----------



## kyjo

Shostakovich's String Quartet no. 3 (Fitzwilliam Quartet)

View attachment 100790


Only Shostakovich could write such a brilliant and gripping masterwork as this.


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert* - Winterreise 
Jon Vickers / Geoffery Parsons (1997)

Vinyl edition.


----------



## KenOC

kyjo said:


> Shostakovich's String Quartet no. 3: Only Shostakovich could write such a brilliant and gripping masterwork as this.


Just for perspective, DSCH's 3rd String Quartet was written in 1946, after his 9th Symphony and before his 1st Violin Concerto. In other words, a mature work written when he was at the peak if his powers (which didn't decline for many years).


----------



## Pugg

*Dvorak*: New World Symphony & *Sibelius*: Symphony No. 2

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: Paulus, Op. 36

Gundula Janowitz (soprano), Hans Peter Blochwitz (tenor), Theo Adam (bass), Gothart Stier (bass), Rosemarie Lang (soprano), Ekkehard Schreiber (chorus conductor), Jörg-Peter Weigle (chorus conductor), Hermann Christian Polster (bass), Rosemarie Lang (contralto), Siegfried Arnold (cello)

GewandhausKinderchor, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Kurt Masur


----------



## Pugg

Dorati conducts *Respighi*

London Symphony Orchestra, Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati

Respighi: Fountains of Rome
Respighi: Impressioni brasiliane
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Respighi: The Birds


----------



## eljr

La Capella Reial de Catalunya / Hespèrion XX / Jordi Savall
Alfonso X el Sabio: Cantigas de Santa Maria

Release Date September 1, 1993
Duration01:10:07
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Vocal Music

Release DateNovember 17, 2017
Recording Location
Colegiata romana de Cardona (Cataluña)
LabelAlia Vox
FormatSuper Audio Hybrid CD
Duration01:18:23


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruckner*: Symphony No. 3 in D minor 'Wagner Symphony'

Wiener Philharmoniker, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming sings Mozart Arias*

Orchestra of St Luke's, Sir Charles Mackerras

Mozart: Ach ich liebte, war so glücklich (from Die Entführung aus dem Serail)
Mozart: Ach, ich fühl's (from Die Zauberflöte, K620)
Mozart: Ah del pianto, dal singhlozzo (from La finta giardiniera)
Mozart: Crudeli, oh dio! (from La Finta Giardiniera)
Mozart: Don Giovanni, K527
Mozart: Geme la tortorella (from La finta giardiniera)
Mozart: Giunse alfin il momento - Al desio di chi t'adora K492/577
Mozart: Giunse alfin il momento... Deh, vieni, non tardar… (from Le nozze di Figaro)
Mozart: Il sogno di Scipione, K126
Mozart: In quali eccessi ... Mi tradì quell'alma ingrata (from Don Giovanni)
Mozart: L'amerò, sarò costante (from Il re pastore)
Mozart: La finta giardiniera, K196
Mozart: Lieve sono al par del viento (from Il sogno di Scipione)
Mozart: Nehmt meinen Dank, ihr holden Gönner!, concert aria K383
Mozart: Ruhe sanft, mein holdes Leben (from Zaïde)


----------



## Biffo

Delius: North Country Sketches - Orchestra of Welsh National Opera conducted by Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 5*

A nice interpretation. By "nice" I mean defanged. But sometimes I like Mahler without all that venom.


----------



## eljr

Christoph von Dohnányi / Gidon Kremer
Philip Glass: Violin Concerto; Alfred Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 5

Release Date 1993
Duration52:52
Genre
Classical
Styles
Avant-Garde Music
Concerto


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Feldman, Violin and Orchestra*

In honor of Feldman's birthday.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saëns*: Piano Concerto No. 1; Wedding Cake; Rapsodie d'Auvergne; Allegro appassionato

Jean-Philippe Collard / André Previn


----------



## Robert Gamble

Symphonies 1 and 5...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Feldman, Piano and Orchestra*


----------



## Marinera

*Mondonville* - De profundis









*Luigi Rossi* - Pender non prima vide sopra vil tronco;
*Girolamo Frescobaldi* - Dove, dove sparir
- A pie della gran Croce
*Domenico Mazzocchi* - Dominus iliminatio mea
- Dunque ove tu Signor
- Lagrima amare


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti:* Don Pasquale

Beverly Sills, Donald Gramm, Alfredo Kraus, Henry Newman, Alan Titus

Ambrosian Opera Chorus, London Symphony Orchestra, Sarah Caldwell


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> La Capella Reial de Catalunya / Hespèrion XX / Jordi Savall
> Alfonso X el Sabio: Cantigas de Santa Maria
> 
> Release Date September 1, 1993
> Duration01:10:07
> Genre
> Classical
> Styles
> Chamber Music
> Vocal Music
> 
> Release DateNovember 17, 2017
> Recording Location
> Colegiata romana de Cardona (Cataluña)
> LabelAlia Vox
> FormatSuper Audio Hybrid CD
> Duration01:18:23


How do you rate this? A must have?


----------



## Vronsky

Iannis Xenakis: Pléïades 
Red Fish Blue Fish & Steven Schick


----------



## Marinera

*Pergolesi **- Stabat Mater
*
Emma Kirkby - soprano, James Bowman - countertenor


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chopin, Nocturnes*


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Offertorium in C "Benedictus sit Deus" K47b or K66a* (Barbara Bonney, Nikolaus Harnoncourt, Arnold Schoenberg Choir, Concentus Musicus)

This is a treasure from the early days of Mozart's writing, full of reverence, joy, and beauty.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Loved Tubin's 5th... Nicely metal moment in the 1st movement and some great percussion in the 3rd at the end...

On to Arnold's 3rd and 4th symphonies...


----------



## Judith

Just listening to Tchaikovskys 5th symphony wonderfully performed by RLPO and Vasily Petrenko. Not only does it have a beautiful 2nd movement (that brings me to tears) with the horn solo, variations of the same theme occurs in all the movements.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Judith said:


> Just listening to Tchaikovskys 5th symphony wonderfully performed by RLPO and Vasily Petrenko. Not only does it have a beautiful 2nd movement (that brings me to tears) with the horn solo, variations of the same theme occurs in all the movements.


The 5th Symphony is spectacular.. I haven't listened to Petrenko's version yet.


----------



## Taplow

Judith said:


> Just listening to Tchaikovskys 5th symphony wonderfully performed by RLPO and Vasily Petrenko. Not only does it have a beautiful 2nd movement (that brings me to tears) with the horn solo, variations of the same theme occurs in all the movements.


I was just listening to, and comparing, two Karajan recordings at work today:


----------



## Robert Gamble

Really liked both Arnold symphonies... On to Atterberg's 1st and 4th...


----------



## kyjo

Robert Gamble said:


> Loved Tubin's 5th... Nicely metal moment in the 1st movement and some great percussion in the 3rd at the end...
> 
> On to Arnold's 3rd and 4th symphonies...
> 
> View attachment 100801


Tubin's 5th is great (I love his 2nd and 6th even more)! I especially love the timpani-driven ending. Those Arnold symphonies are great as well, especially the 4th.


----------



## kyjo

Robert Gamble said:


> Really liked both Arnold symphonies... On to Atterberg's 1st and 4th...
> 
> View attachment 100803


You're listening to all my favorite lesser-known composers today - Tubin, Arnold, now Atterberg!


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: 7 Minuets K61b or K65a* (Boskovsky, Wiener Mozart Ensemble)

They are not revolutionary, but they are enjoyable, and they rise above the level of standard background music.


----------



## Haydn man

Enjoying Symphony 0 for this weeks Saturday Symphony


----------



## Boston Charlie

Pugg said:


> *Rimsky-Korsakov*:
> "Scheherazade Op.35" (February 16, 1959 New York, St. George Hotel),
> "Capriccio Espagnol Op.34" (May 2, 1959 Carnegie Hall)
> New York Philharmonic


Another old favorite of mine that I first encountered on LP: Bernstein captures all the orchestral color in two of Rimsky-Korsakov's finest works. I always wondered why Bernstein never recorded "Russian Easter Overture", my favorite R-K work.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Now to some of my Google Music library...


----------



## Flavius

Regis: Opera omnia. The Clerks/Wickham (MEW)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Preludes*


----------



## Robert Gamble

kyjo said:


> You're listening to all my favorite lesser-known composers today - Tubin, Arnold, now Atterberg!


You may well have inspired my purchases of these CDs since I tend to stuff a lot of things from this thread into my Amazon shopping cart.


----------



## Malx

Resurfacing after a couple of days under the weather, gentle start with Prokofiev's Classical Symphony - Gergiev (just arrived two days ago 1st listen).









Then a superb Elgar disc featuring Heinrich Schiff in a fine understated performance of the Cello Concerto - the way I prefer it. Accompanied by an excellent Falstaff from the Halle conducted by Mark Elder.


----------



## Eramire156

*Anton Bruckner 
Symphony no. 0 in D minor "Die Nullte"*









*Georg Tintner
National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland *


----------



## Malx

For the Saturday Symphony - albeit a day early.

Bruckner Symphony No 0 in D minor - Deutsches Symphonie Orchester Berlin, Riccardo Chailly.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony 0*


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Over the past couple of days I have listened to;
Vivaldi - L'estro Armonico. ASMF, Neville Marriner conducting. London.
Vaughan Williams - Symphony #5 Bernard Haitink and the London Philharmonic. EMI
Richard Strauss - Festive Prelude for Large Orchestra and Organ, Till Eulenspiegels Merry Pranks and Sinfonia Domestica. Wolfgang Sawallisch conducting the Philadelphia Orchestra, live from Suntory Hall, Tokyo, Japan. EMI.

Today, Lilburn - Orchestral Music. James Judd and the New Zealand SO. Naxos.
Respighi - Belkis, Queen of Sheba, Dance of the Gnomes and The Pines of Rome. The Minnesota Orchestra conducted by Eiji Oue. Reference Recordings.


----------



## Eramire156

*"The gathering storm"*

Spain was at civil war, the Czechoslovak republic was soon to be dismembered. But before night fell

*Antonin Dvorak
Cello Concerto in B minor op.104*









*Pablo Casals

Gerorge Szell
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra *

Recorded: 28 April 1937
Location Slovansky Hall (formerly Deutsche Haus), Prague


----------



## jim prideaux

van Immerseel and Anima Eterna performing Schubert's 9th Symphony.......

just noticed a number of earlier threads that mention both Atterberg and Tubin and having been reminded of how much I enjoy both composers my weekend listening is now acquiring some shape......thanks!


----------



## Eramire156

I've had these discs for more than 10 years, they have sat on the shelf waiting to be played, still in its wrapper. No excuse for not listening to more Solomon.

*Edvard Grieg
Piano Concerto in A minor, op.16*









*Solomon

Herbert Menges
Philharmonia Orchestra *


----------



## TheBamf

Beethovens String Quartet no. 14


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## cougarjuno

*Bartok -- Violin Sonatas and Rhapsody*

Georg Monch and Massimilliano Damerini


----------



## Joe B




----------



## bejart

And first listen to a brand new arrival ---


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Vaughan Williams - A Sea Symphony. Sheila Armstrong (soprano), John Carol Case (baritone). London Philharmonic Choir and the London Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra conducted by Sir Adrian Boult. EMI (1968).


----------



## Janspe

*J. S. Bach: 6 sonatas for harpsichord and violin, BWV. 1014-1019*
Kristian Bezuidenhout, harpsichord
Isabelle Faust, violin









_Finally_ this recording is ready and out in the open! I've been waiting for it for ages. Bezuidenhout and Faust play wonderfully - not that I expected anything else. Great music, great artists interpreting it - what could be better?


----------



## Boston Charlie

Today in the car on WCRB Classical Radio Boston: Haydn’s Nocturne No. 1; Schubert’s Symphony No. 3; Vivaldi: “Winter” from “The Four Seasons”; Chopin’s Fantasy Impromptu in C-sharp minor; Charles Avison’s “Concerti Grossi After Scarlatti”; Copland’s “An Outdoor Overture"; Mozart’s Serenade #6 in D.

Except for the Chopin played by Artur Rubinstein, the rest are by forces previously unknown to me. Some pieces I’ve heard before & recognized the “I’m Always Chasing Rainbows” theme in the Chopin “Fantasy-Impromtu”. Copland being one of my favorites, I was interested to hear the “Outdoor Overture”, a Copland piece I’ve never heard before…or have I? It sounded just the way I imagined it would sound; very Appalachian Spring-ish. All of the above were found to be pleasant but nothing extra-special.


----------



## Heliogabo

Tried Harnoncourt (COE) first but didn't work.
Now I'm enjoying this classic set a lot:










_Beethoven
Symphonies 3 & 4
_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruckner* -Symphony no 00( +1)

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## kyjo

Revueltas' _Sensemayá_:









Such an ominous, ferocious work. I love it!


----------



## Pugg

*Addinsell:* Warsaw Concerto

Cristina Ortiz (piano)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Mohse Atzmon


----------



## kyjo

Nielsen's Violin Concerto:









A lighthearted, even humorous work. While there are some nice moments, I don't like it nearly as much as Nielsen's symphonies.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Respighi*: Ancient Airs and Dances, Suites Nos. 1, 2 & 3

Philharmonia Hungarica, Antal Doráti


----------



## kyjo

Lyadov's _Baba-Yaga_, _From the Apocalypse_, Polonaise in D major, and _The Enchanted Lake_:









Such atmospheric music. It's a shame Lyadov didn't compose more!


----------



## Pugg

*Mayr*: Stabat Mater in F minor, Eja mater & Ave maris stella

Jaewon Yun (soprano), Theresa Holzhauser (contralto), Robert Sellier (tenor), Jens Hamann (bass), Andrea Lauren Brown (soprano), Markus Schäfer (tenor), Virgil Mischok (bass)

Simon Mayr Chorus, Members of the Bavarian State Opera Chorus, Concerto de Bassus, I Virtuosi Italiani, Franz Hauk


----------



## Haydn man

Continuing along with another of my Christmas 2017 presents 
No.3 from this set. The recording is excellent


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini* - Sonatas For Strings

Camerata Bern / Thomas Furi 
Vinyl edition.
I've cleaned it with pure alcohol and sounds like new.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith




----------



## Pugg

​
*Lehár*: Die Lustige Witwe

Elizabeth Harwood (Hanna Glawari), René Kollo (Danilo Danilowitsch), Werner Hollweg (Camille de Rosillon), Teresa Stratas (Valencienne), Zoltán Kéléman (Baron Mirko Zeta), Donald Grobe (Cascada), Werner Krenn (Raoul de St Brioche), Karl Renar (Njegus), Kaja Borris (Lolo), Mechtild Gessendorf (Dodo),

Catherine Ott (Jou-Jou), Carol Pritchett (Frou-Frou), Maria-Theresa Reinoso (Cio-Cio), Elke Grosshans (Margot)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Haydn man

Continuing through this set with Symphony No.5
So far I have enjoyed them all, but please be advised I am no Brucker expert, but it sounds like good stuff to me


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> van Immerseel and Anima Eterna performing Schubert's 9th Symphony.......
> 
> just noticed a number of earlier threads that mention both Atterberg and Tubin and having been reminded of how much I enjoy both composers my weekend listening is now acquiring some shape......thanks!


and so to today's listening.....

Tubin 4th Symphony performed by Jarvi and 'Musikselskabet Harmonien Bergen'
Atterberg 2nd Symphony performed by Rasilainen and the RSO Frankfurt
Bartok Concerto for Orchestra performed by the CSO conducted by Boulez....

the Bartok is 'preparation' for a performance of the same work by the CBSO under Grazinyte-Tyla at 'The Sage' Gateshead next Friday

when out for a very early walk this morning I listened to HvK and the BPO performing Schubert's 9th and can only conclude that I personally much prefer Anima Eterna's recording-questionable 'taste' I know but there you go!

and another thing...as I sit here listening to the Tubin I find it hard to understand why certain works dominate concerts and at the same time such an imaginative and evocative symphony remains on the 'margins'.......


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Janspe said:


> *J. S. Bach: 6 sonatas for harpsichord and violin, BWV. 1014-1019*
> Kristian Bezuidenhout, harpsichord
> Isabelle Faust, violin
> 
> View attachment 100818
> 
> 
> _Finally_ this recording is ready and out in the open! I've been waiting for it for ages. Bezuidenhout and Faust play wonderfully - not that I expected anything else. Great music, great artists interpreting it - what could be better?


I just bought the download yesterday, can't wait to listen to it this weekend!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Morning listening: String quintets by Taneyev and Glazunov. I like this album!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak: Quintets* Op. 81 & 97

Boris Giltburg (piano), Pavel Nikl (viola)

Pavel Haas Quartet


----------



## Guest

*Weckmann*

*CD 1 Geistliche Concerten*

I had to wait a month but luckily it fell into the mailbox.


----------



## chill782002

Strauss - Also Sprach Zarathustra

Richard Strauss / Wiener Philharmoniker

1944


----------



## Pugg

​
_Nikolay Khozyainov - My Favourites
_
*Beethoven* / -Piano Sonata No.31 in A flat major,Op.110

*Schubert* -Fantasy in C major,D760 (Op.15)"Wanderer-Fantasie

*Chopin* -Scherzo No.4 in E major, Op.54/-Ballade No.2 in F major,Op.38


----------



## Marinera

*La sélection Diapason CD1- Music From The Court Of King Janus At Nicosia (1374-1432)
*
Paul van Nevel & Huelgas Ensemble

Heartachingly beautiful


----------



## Joe B




----------



## pmsummer

VOX COSMICA
*Hildegard von Bingen*
Hirundo Maris
Arianna Savall - Voice, Medieval Harp, Italian Triple Harp, Lyra, Tibetan Singing Bowl
Petter Udland Johansen - Voice, Hardingfele, Lyra, Fiddle, Monochord
Andreas Spindler - Flutes, Fiddle, Romain Bells, Colascione, Tromba Marina, Voice
Anke Spindler - Nyckelharpa, Fiddles, Viola da Gamba, Voice
David Mayoral - Santur, Percussion, Romain Bells, Voice
_
Carpe Diem Records_


----------



## Guest

*Bruckner Die Nullte*

More Bruckner is good for you !


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*- Symphony no 3
R.C.O Bernard Haitink.


----------



## bejart

Giacobo Basevi detto Cervetto (1682-1783): Cello Trio in G Minor

Kolner Trio: Georg Bergers, Jacques Neureuter, and Edward John Simon, cellos


----------



## JAS

Not technically classical music, strictly speaking, but very classical in approach: The new "complete" soundtrack to Metropolis, by Gottfried Huppertz, with the Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Frank Strobel.

















I think that this is the same recording that was used for the 2010 Kino release of the reconstructed film, but the first release of the full soundtrack. At the time, a generous selection of the soundtrack was released as a single CD. (I seem to have gotten this a tiny bit early since the official release date appears to be 01/19/2018.) The same forces have done full releases of two other Huppertz scores, including his Die Niebelungen.


----------



## Pugg

​*Rachmaninov*: Piano Trios

Beaux Arts Trio

Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor, Op. post.
Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 2 in D minor, Op. 9


----------



## Boston Charlie

This morning listening to Howard Brubeck's "Dialogues for Jazz Combo and Orchestra" (by the David Brubeck Quartet/Leonard Bernstein and the NYPO) and Gunther Schuller's "Triplum" (also by Bernstein and the NYPO).

Though classical music has always been my main forte in music from my early teens; through college and some years beyond into about age 30, I went heavily into jazz and built a jazz collection to rival my classical collection. Now in my 50s, I've long since declared my jazz collection complete and only occasionally depart my steady diet of classical to enjoy my jazz recordings. 

In "Dialogues for Jazz Combo and Orchestra", Howard Brubeck creates a sound spectacular composed for his legendary brother, David Brubeck, to play with his sidemen (Paul Desmond, Eugene Wright and Joe Morello) and Leonard Bernstein and the New York Philharmonic Orchestra. It sounds just as one would expect it to sound, touching upon standard and contrasting cool jazz rhythms; a smart, clever and entertaining piece of crossover material that isn't quite up to the level of, say, other jazz-inspired pieces such as Gershwin's "Rhapsody in Blue", Stravinsky's "Ebony Concerto" or Bernstein's own "Prelude, Fugue and Riffs".

"Triplum" is the only piece I have ever known by Gunther Schuller and I know little else about Schuller except that I remember reading a snooty and tart interview published back in the 1980s in Opus (or was Ovation?) magazine where Schuller declared that most of the then new classical music compositions and performances of old standards were not good. Be that as it may, while "Triplum" is certainly not easy listening, on this go-around I found it more interesting and enjoyable than the last time I remember hearing it. Without containing a discernable melody that one can seize upon, Schuller creates a stunning world of sound that is tense and colorful.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scelsi, Quattro Pezzi*


----------



## Heliogabo

kyjo said:


> Revueltas' _Sensemayá_:
> 
> View attachment 100820
> 
> 
> Such an ominous, ferocious work. I love it!


Try Eduardo Mata's reading. Stunning.


----------



## Manxfeeder

JAS said:


> Not technically classical music, strictly speaking, but very classical in approach: The new "complete" soundtrack to Metropolis, by Gottfried Huppertz, with the Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Frank Strobel.


That looks interesting. Metropolis is one of my favorite movies, and the soundtrack is so effective. My first copy of the film was the Americanized chopped-up version with the Debussy and Ravel string quartets playing, which was ridiculous. When I saw the restored version with the actual soundtrack, I was blown away, and the movie actually made sense.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Korngold*- Violanta

Eva Marton (Violanta), Siegfried Jerusalem (Alfonso), Walter Berry (Simone Trovai)

Münchner Rundfunkorchester & Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Marek Janowski.


----------



## Guest

*Debussy*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, c# minor string quartet*

It's snowing outside, and the opening of the c# minor quartet is the perfect sound track.


----------



## Joe B

Symphonies #5 & #7


----------



## Boston Charlie

I just now settled into some old favorites that I first purchased on LP many years ago: Mendelssohn's Symphony #5 "Reformation" and Prokofiev's "Classical Symphony", both by Bernstein and the NYPO. 

Both of the above are fresh, vibrant and classical music standards, and to enjoy these pieces I've always felt little need to look much further than the wonderful Bernstein recordings to which I started off. Even if they don't make my top ten list, Mendelssohn's wonderful and popular 3rd, 4th and 5th symphonies are always a delight to my ears and the 5th's finale that plays upon the Protestant/Lutheran anthem, "Our Mighty Fortress is Our God" is a real flag-waver. 

Prokofiev's "Classical Symphony" is also fresh and as emotionally uncluttered as Haydn, to which Prokofiev pays homage and Bernstein seems to know exactly how it should sound, no doubt due to his own passion for Haydn.


----------



## Judith

Traverso said:


> *Bruckner Die Nullte*
> 
> More Bruckner is good for you !


Have this set. Wonderful recordings


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Boston Charlie

Just now on YouTube: Shostakovich's Symphony #14 by Galina Vishnevskaya (soprano), Mark Reshetin (bass), Mstislav Rostropovich and the Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra: definitely one of Dmitry Shostakovich's darkest works and essential listening, I think, to all of us who like and admire DS's music. 

On the one hand, S14 seems to be a full-scale rejection of the Christian notion of death that permeates all Western culture; that death is not an end but a beginning, a crossing over into heaven, eternal life, communion with God and the universe, rest, eternal bliss and so forth (recall Bach's "Come Sweet Death"?). In S14, death is dark and destructive, and there is not a hint of resolve. According to internet research, Shostakovich found the latter a life-affirming view in that the opposite of death is life; a view that reminds me of a funeral director friend of mine who says that his line of work constantly reminds him not to take his family and friends for granted. 

It took me a long time to be able to enjoy and appreciate this symphony as it is by no means easy listening. 

This recording by Mstislav Rostropovich (a close friend of the composer) and the Moscow Philharmonic is especially moving as it is dripping with sad Russian soulfulness. The bass, Mark Reshetin, who I know nothing else about, is deep and soulful and Rostropovich's wife, Galina, is in complete sync with the composer and conductor.


----------



## Guest

*Tchaikovsky*

*"Pathetique" *


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Concertos for 2 and 3 Pianos (Casadesus etc.)
Scarlatti: Piano Sonatas (Schiff)
Abrahamsen: Schnee (Ensemble Recherche)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berlioz, Requiem*

Colin Davis leads his forces into a recording which is crisp, noisy, and intense. Nobody is going to sleep through this one.


----------



## Bruce

Saturday fare includes:

Kodály - Concerto - Arpad Joó and the Budapest PO
Bartók - Dance Suite of 1923 - again, Joó and the Budapest folk
Strauß - Macbeth, Op. 23 - Rudolf Kempe and the Dresden State Orchestra 

Despite listening to the Strauß frequently over the years, I can't quite warm up to this piece. But both the Kodály and Bartók works are really pleasant.


----------



## Eramire156

*Anton Bruckner
Symphony no. 0*

*Stanislav Skrowaczewski
Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Saarbrücken*


----------



## WVdave

David Oistrach
Various ‎- Beethoven: Sonata No. 10 In G Major, Op. 96/Vitali:Chaconne/Brahms: Lullaby & Hungarian Dance No. 11 In D Minor/ Mendelssohn: On Wings Of Song
Columbia Masterworks ‎- ML 5096, Vinyl, LP, Mono, US.


----------



## Malx

More Prokofiev from my newly acquired box.

Symphonies 2 & 3, I should really make a mental note to revisit these two works more frequently. They may be regarded by some as the difficult two of the set but I enjoyed Gergiev's performances.
Its the fourth I struggle with particularly the revised version.


----------



## Jacck

Malx, try the Weller interpretation. I like it better than the Gergiev one.


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Op.111 & Op. 10 No.1* Claudio Arrau on Philips







Beethoven's last piano sonata coupled with an early piano sonata.

The CD notes from a recent purchase of Kempff Beethoven sonatas suggested in contrast to Kempff's playing, Arrau's approach was 'teutonic'. In the last sonata there is a certain deliberateness - but it brings out the structure clearly, and in this instance I rather like it!


----------



## Johnmusic

_*TRIO BORODIN plays RACHMANINOV TRIO ELEGIAQUE N. 1 OP. POSTH. *_


----------



## Malx

Jacck said:


> Malx, try the Weller interpretation. I like it better than the Gergiev one.


Jacck, I have the Weller set of discs as well as Jarvi's - I guess it is just a problem with me I find the fourth doesn't do a lot for me.
Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Jacck

> Jacck, I have the Weller set of discs as well as Jarvi's - I guess it is just a problem with me I find the fourth doesn't do a lot for me.


sometimes it happens that some piece does not resonate with you. I personally like the 4th symphony. I have a problem getting into the 6th  Or Wagner - reading all those raving reviews of how amazing Wanger is and I do not get anything at all from the majority of his music. Better leave it and explore something else.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 80*


----------



## Sonata

*Mendelssohn: Gloria*
His sacred music is very underrated!









*Brahms solo piano music*:
-8 Piano Pieces, op.76: Tamas Vasary
-6 Piano Pieces op 118 & 4 Piano Pieces op. 119: Wilhelm Kempff


----------



## Eramire156

*Bela Bartók
Concerto for Orchestra*









*Fritz Reiner
Chicago Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Missa Solemnis and Choral Fantasia* Otto Klemperer conducts the New Philharmonia Orchestra with Daniel Barenboim (piano) on EMI








Fine account the Missa Solemnis. I really must try and hear this piece in the flesh played by professionals. Years ago I attended a performance by an amateur orchestra and choir - and it was quite an endurance!


----------



## Malx

Rambler said:


> *Beethoven: Missa Solemnis and Choral Fantasia* Otto Klemperer conducts the New Philharmonia Orchestra with Daniel Barenboim (piano) on EMI
> View attachment 100845
> 
> 
> Fine account the Missa Solemnis. I really must try and hear this piece in the flesh played by professionals. Years ago I attended a performance by an amateur orchestra and choir - and it was quite an endurance!


The Missa Solemnis is very impressive live I saw it a few years ago at the Royal Festival Hall. It was played by an slightly unusual combination - The Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment conducted by a very animated Gianandrea Noseda.
What resulted was an energetic, colourful performance that never wallowed. It worked well in the live situation for me, but I feel it would become tiresome if listened to repeatedly as we do with recordings. 
But as a live event the piece was fantastic.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Manxfeeder said:


> *Berlioz, Requiem*
> 
> Colin Davis leads his forces into a recording which is crisp, noisy, and intense. Nobody is going to sleep through this one.
> 
> View attachment 100840


To my ears, Colin Davis was about the greatest Berlioz conductor on record, and the Requiem is an astounding work, where, as you indicate, all the forces of the apocalypse are unleashed in full color; but then there is also the lovely and tender, "Sanctus" with tenor solo; which every time I hear it I wish it could go forever. Berlioz' music is part Romantic but also part Classical with a certain air of French sophistication and Maestro Davis seems to get the balance on Berlioz just right.


----------



## Malx

By way of Qobuz, I have just listened to possibly the finest recording of Berlioz's Symphonie Fantastique I have heard so far.









The Vienna PO excel in this recording in music that I didn't think would be their usual fare, that for me makes the performance of the conductor Pierre Monteux even more remarkable.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Flavius

Wagner: Die Walküre, Act I. Vickers, Talvela, Janowitz, Berlin Phil./ von Karajan (DG)


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-3rd and 4th Symphonies performed by Abbado and the COE.


----------



## pmsummer

VOX COSMICA
*Hildegard von Bingen*
Hirundo Maris
Arianna Savall - Voice, Medieval Harp, Italian Triple Harp, Lyra, Tibetan Singing Bowl
Petter Udland Johansen - Voice, Hardingfele, Lyra, Fiddle, Monochord
Andreas Spindler - Flutes, Fiddle, Romain Bells, Colascione, Tromba Marina, Voice
Anke Spindler - Nyckelharpa, Fiddles, Viola da Gamba, Voice
David Mayoral - Santur, Percussion, Romain Bells, Voice
_
Carpe Diem Records_


----------



## pmsummer

NUOVE MUSICHE
*G. G. Kapsberger, D. Pelligrini, A. Piccinini, L. de Narvarez, G. Frescobaldi, B. Gianoncelli*
Ensemble Kapsberger
*Rolf Lislevand* - archlute, baroque guitar, theorboe, director
Arianna Savall - triple harp, voice
Pedro Estevan - percussion
Bjørn Kjellemyr - colascione, double-bass
Guido Morini - organ, clavichord
Marco Ambrosini - nyckelharpa (viola d'amore a chiavi)
Thor-Harald Johnsen - chitarra battente
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Malx

More Monteux from Qobuz.
I really hadn't realised how good Monteux's recordings are - I have now listened to Brahm's Second, Dvorak's Seventh and Elgar's Enigma Variations, they are all of a remarkably high standard, I'm hooked.


----------



## bejart

Franz Danzi (1763-1826): Wind Quintet in G Minor, Op.56, No.2

Michael Thompson Wind Quintet: Jonathan Snowden, flute --- Derek Wickens, oboe -- Michael Thompson, horn -- Robert Hill, clarinet -- John Price, bassoon


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Bruckner Symphony # 0 in D Minor "Die Nullte": Georg Tintner: National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland:


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Suite fr. Der Sturm, Maria Triptychon, Jedermann. Russell, Wilson-Johnson, Riddell, London Phil./ Bamert (Chandos)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Joe B




----------



## Pugg

*Wagner*:
1.Tannhäuser Overture - Leonard Bernstein
2. Fest March from "Tannhäuser"
3. Prelude and Love-Death from Tristan und Isolde - Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Pugg

Joe B said:


>


If the music is as stunning as the cover, never seen this CD before.


----------



## senza sordino

WVdave said:


> David Oistrach
> Various ‎- Beethoven: Sonata No. 10 In G Major, Op. 96/Vitali:Chaconne/Brahms: Lullaby & Hungarian Dance No. 11 In D Minor/ Mendelssohn: On Wings Of Song
> Columbia Masterworks ‎- ML 5096, Vinyl, LP, Mono, US.
> 
> View attachment 100841


Thank-you for bringing this to my attention. Do you remember the instrument accompanying the Vitali? Was it organ or piano? Or unaccompanied? Coincidentally I played the Vitali Chaconne myself today, I learned to play it 18 months ago. I haven't really got it down yet, the chromatic passage in octaves and the ending when you play a tenth double stop elude me. I play it, but not well and I have to stop at a few passages to get it right.

I've only heard the Heifetz recording with organ accompaniment. I think this piece might probably sound better without any accompanying piano or organ. There's a lot going on, it's a show piece for baroque violin. Also, I'm surprised there aren't more recordings. I learned this from my teacher who learned music behind the iron curtain, perhaps it's a Russian violin schoool piece. I'm not sure.

Thanks for bringing this recording of Oistrakh to my attention.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano Concertos Nos. 10 & 27 - Vinyl Edition

Emil Gilels (piano), with Elena Gilels (piano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Karl Böhm


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Symphony No.40 in G Minor, KV 550

Alessandro Arigoni leading the Orchestra Filarmonica Italiana


----------



## senza sordino

A random selection of mostly recent purchases today and earlier this week.

Dvorak and Tchaikovsky Serenade for Strings, Grieg Holberg Suite. Stellar recording, bright and clear string playing. Gorgeous.









Debussy, Elgar and Respighi Violin Sonatas. Sibelius Berceuse 









Ives Symphonies 1&2. Terrific stuff. I think I need to seek out and buy the other two CDs from this series.









Szymanowski Violin Concerti 1&2, Karłowicz









Tippett Symphony no 4, Fantasia Concertante on a theme of Corelli, Fantasia on a theme of Handel. I love this CD. Am I the only one here who likes the music of Tippett? (Rhetorical question)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruckner*: Symphony No. 00 in F minor 'Study Symphony'

Hamburg State Philharmonic Orchestra, Simone Young


----------



## kyjo

Malx said:


> Jacck, I have the Weller set of discs as well as Jarvi's - I guess it is just a problem with me I find the fourth doesn't do a lot for me.
> Thanks for the suggestion.


The Prokofiev 4th Symphony doesn't do much for me either. I should revisit it soon, however.


----------



## kyjo

Borodin's Symphony no. 1 (Toronto SO/Davis):









It's a shame this exceedingly attractive piece isn't played more often. The occasional Schumann influence aside (mainly in the finale), it's a fully mature work filled with lively, syncopated rhythms and folksy color.

Gorecki's Symphony no. 3 _Symphony of Sorrowful Songs_:









I had forgotten how utterly transfixing and powerful this work is. Music straight from the heart.

Raff's Duo for cello and piano:









Despite its unpromising title, this piece is quite substantial and a real delight. Unfortunately, I was not taken with the cellist's tone.


----------



## deprofundis

i purchased a Box-set of Tallis complete choral work woaw so mutch material a riiddiculeous price, than i needed an obscur german composer on CPO i choose knupfer, a classical composer of 16 century my favorite century for renaissance, this is what im listening im not feeling well, i hope the music will cheer me up a bit, i need cash before next friday so why not spend my last 25$ on decent rercords


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*- Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Liszt: Auf dem Wasser zu singen (No. 2 from Zwölf Lieder von Franz Schubert, S558)
Liszt: Litanei - Andante Religioso (No. 1 from Vier Geistliche Lieder, S562, after Schubert)
Schubert: Allegretto in C minor, D915
Schubert: Fantasie in C major, D760 'Wanderer'
Schubert: Klavierstück in E flat minor, D946 No. 1
Schubert: Klavierstücke (3), D946
Schubert: Kupelwieser-Walzer D I
Schubert: Ländler (12) D790
Schubert: Ländler (17), D366: No. 12


----------



## Pugg

​
*Richard Strauss*: Metamorphosen (Studie für 23 Solostreicher) Eine Alpensinfonie op. 64

Staatskapelle Dresden, Rudolf Kempe


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz*- Grande Messe des Morts, Op. 5 (Requiem)

Barry Banks (tenor)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus & London Philharmonic Choir, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Bruce

Eramire156 said:


> *Bela Bartók
> Concerto for Orchestra*
> 
> View attachment 100846
> 
> 
> *Fritz Reiner
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra *


That's a fine recording! And was my introduction to Bartók many years ago.


----------



## Bruce

*Mörder*

Being unable to sleep, I've turned for relief to an intriguing little opera of Hindemith, Mörder, Hoffnung der Frauen. At only 24 minutes, it's one of the shortest operas I've heard of, but is a delight to listen to through and through.

As far as I know, it's out of print, (someone has a new copy on Amazon for $199.00!) but is available on YouTube at


----------



## eljr

Choir of the Vienna Hofburgkapelle
Gregorian Chant for the Church Year

Release DateFebruary 18, 2011
LabelNewton Classics
FormatCD

Disc 4


----------



## Haydn man

No.27 followed by Violin Concerto 
Glorious romantic Russian music
Another TC user (Jim Prideaux) pointed me toward Miaskovsky clearly a man of good taste


----------



## jim prideaux

Having not listened to it for a while and being inspired by Haydn mans response I am now listening to the wonderful 27th Symphony of Myaskovsky as performed by Polyansky and the Russian State S.O.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov*: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 3

Simon Trpčeski (piano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko


----------



## Guest

*Verdi*

Nabucco


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Walter Braunfels string quartets. Haven't heard Braunfels before yesterday. Nice late romantic music.


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Middle String Quartets (Emerson)
Shostakovich: Cello Concertos (Schiff etc.)
Ravel/Debussy/Fauré: Piano Trios (Fontenay)


----------



## Malx

An very old favourite recording.









Elgar conducting his own second Symphony.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming; Arias*

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras

Bellini: Casta Diva (from Norma)
Bizet: Je dis que rien ne m'épouvante (from Carmen)
Catalani: Ebben? Ne andrò lontana (from La Wally)
Cilea: Io son l'umile ancella (from Adriana Lecouvreur)
Gounod: Ah! Je veux vivre dans ce rêve (from Roméo et Juliette)
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
Leoncavallo: Stridono lassù (from I Pagliacci)
Massenet: Adieu, notre petite table (from Manon)
Massenet: Je suis encore tout étourdie (from Manon)
Puccini: Gianni Schicchi
Puccini: O mio babbino caro (from Gianni Schicchi)
Puccini: Quando me'n vo (from La Bohème)
Puccini: Signore, ascolta! (from Turandot)
Puccini: Un bel di vedremo (from Madama Butterfly)


----------



## Guest

Harvey.

Miscellaneous works

From Silence
Nataraja
Ritual Melodies









first listen


----------



## Joe B

The large picture is so you can see some of the detail of this instrument. From the liner notes:

"The Magnum Opus Harpsichord built by Grand Rapids instrument makers Keith Hill and Philip Tyre may be the largest harpsichord every made. ...this instrument, which measures 10 feet, 9 1/2 inches, will challenge any of its peers to match the majestic depth and variety of tone."

This disc is a perfect example of when everything comes together: compositions, instrument, performer, and recording (Lawrence Kraman). Listening to this harpsichord is a treat. It's like listening to an organ recording. The sound is massive, detailed, and sweet. Highly recommend to any harpsichord enthusiasts.


----------



## Joe B

Pugg said:


> If the music is as stunning as the cover, never seen this CD before.


Pugg,

Here is a little "overview" of the recording:






It is some very sweet music performed by one of the great choirs.


----------



## Boston Charlie

kyjo said:


> Gorecki's Symphony no. 3 _Symphony of Sorrowful Songs_:
> 
> View attachment 100856
> 
> 
> I had forgotten how utterly transfixing and powerful this work is. Music straight from the heart.


The above symphony seems to elicit no neutral response in classical music lovers; they either love it or hate it (see "Minimalism is for Babies" thread). As for me, I've loved Gorecki's 3rd from the first time I happened to hear it on the radio. To use your word, I was "transfixed" by the music before I even bothered to read the Polish to English translation. Then when I read the translation, I realized how Gorecki's 3rd is such a powerful depiction of loss, the horror of war and the mother/child bond.


----------



## Pugg

*Haydn*: Emperor Quartet & *Mozart*: Hunt Quartet

Amadeus Quartet


----------



## Guest

*Weckmann*

*Cembalowerke* Siebe Henstra Cembalo


----------



## Guest

Boston Charlie said:


> The above symphony seems to elicit no neutral response in classical music lovers; they either love it or hate it (see "Minimalism is for Babies" thread). As for me, I've loved Gorecki's 3rd from the first time I happened to hear it on the radio. To use your word, I was "transfixed" by the music before I even bothered to read the Polish to English translation. Then when I read the translation, I realized how Gorecki's 3rd is such a powerful depiction of loss, the horror of war and the mother/child bond.


I'm one who loves it. I confess when I first heard it, it made cry. But I've got over that now.

I should perhaps investigate his other works, just don't seem to have got round to it.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Pugg

​
*Ernst Wilhelm Wolf*: String Quartets

Pleyel Quartett Köln

Wolf, E W: String Quartet in B flat Major, Op. 3, No. 1
Wolf, E W: String Quartet in C Major 'Quartetto'
Wolf, E W: String Quartet in D Minor 'Quatro'
Wolf, E W: String Quartet in E flat Major, Op. 3, No. 2
Wolf, E W: String Quartet in G Minor, Op. 3, No. 3


----------



## Vasks

_After a week of driving around the Eastern Seaboard, I'm back to listening to items from my collection_

*Volkmann - Overture in C (Albert/cpo)
R. Schumann - Adagio and Allegro, Op. 70 (Ma/Sony)
Brahms - Serenade #2 (Joeres/IMP)*


----------



## deprofundis

Im listening to two CPO offerings, the first classical composer is a suprise i did not listen to it first Moritz Landgraf Vonn Hessen, so far it sound marveleous,i recognize the work of Manfred Cordes, than another german or dutch lesser know, but i did had work of him on the cd of Hyperion i did not think mutch of it, Amorosi Pensieri, but these are marian motets(this is what caught my attention in the first place, let's hope it's good, than i have a parrtial album of New york Polyphony ensemble, the John Plummer missa(something). anyway im lucky i can pay my loan before friday like i said yesterday.All i have left's are a bag of tobbaco, orange pekoe tea, some coffee still remaining, hell this month is gonna be a tuff time, i will have to work my a(**) to find a way to survive, sorry for the A(**) ,it a bit vulgar, but im stress out, i use to own 75$ now i own 30 to my father i feel pathetic asking my father to lend me some money but i am in a financial gutter and beside i said to him, 30$ not mutch i will give you 40$ , thus said 100 extra dollars of interrest, but not this month since my money is tight hmm?

Perhaps so!!! but!! it! did not bother me buying 2 news cd of goergeous renaissancce...state of the art polyphony,it's real hard being poor, it's really hard to borrow money and plaided your cause, like hey deprofundis why do you need money, because i need new music ever now and then.Wish me luck, i try to convincing myself it's not so bad,hhmm eez at it id....look like i will have to work a system, PLAN D like in deprofundis, working something out...it'S gonna be difficult i know but i can't spend cash for lik 5-6 days, i did not even bought 2 pack of smokes, since two pacck is only 50 smoes, i smoke more than his, but let's rest for five day wake me up
these were my last purchased of the month since money is hin these day , btu money come money go...
I NOT, I LOVE YIOU FOLK AT TACK CLASSICAL HEADQUATER ,thanks for reading and comments please,
i would be glad tohear from you your comment,, your guys knows these gentelmen?

I go in the depth this is why i try out classical composer sometime me sixt'S sense :tiphat: my common sense!!!


----------



## Vasks

dogen said:


> I should perhaps investigate his other works


If & when you do, don't be shocked that they do not sound like the 3rd. His harmonic vocabulary can be thorny.


----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> I'm one who loves it. I confess when I first heard it, it made cry. But I've got over that now.
> 
> I should perhaps investigate his other works, just don't seem to have got round to it.


Maybe you must cry also with this video,be warned !


----------



## bejart

Jan Zelenka (1679-1745): Trio Sonata No.2 in G Minor

Jana Brozkova and Vojtech Jouza, oboes -- Vaclav Hoskovec, double bass -- Jaroslav Kubita, bassoon -- Frantisek Xaver Thuri, harpsichord


----------



## sbmonty

Bruckner's No. 3. The one he dedicated to Wagner.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Eramire156

*Sergei Prokofiev 
Symphony no.7*









*Nicolai Malko
Philharmonia Orchestra *

Recording Kingsway Hall, 4/7 February 1955


----------



## LezLee

dogen said:


> I'm one who loves it. I confess when I first heard it, it made cry. But I've got over that now.
> 
> I should perhaps investigate his other works, just don't seem to have got round to it.


I think you'll be disappointed. Totus Tuus is alright, but he was definitely a one-hit wonder. IMO of course.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini*: Tosca

Leontyne Price (Tosca), Giuseppe di Stefano (Cavaradossi), Giuseppe Taddei (Scarpia), Fernando Corena (Il Sagristano)

Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

First performed in 1900 today.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Piano Trio in B Flat, Op. 21*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Pugg said:


> ​


Because of the MeToo Movement, I wonder if that picture would be taken today.


----------



## Guest

LezLee said:


> I think you'll be disappointed. Totus Tuus is alright, but he was definitely a one-hit wonder. IMO of course.


I fear I suspected as much. It's the only piece of his I've ever seen mentioned. Still, what a "hit."


----------



## Eramire156

I've have this on LP, but hoped too have on CD as well, arrived a couple of days ago.

*Jean Sibelius 
Symphony no.2
*








*Andre Previn
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra *

It is zero degrees Fahrenheit outside, not looking forward to venturing out tonight, but this will be on my iPod on the trip to work.


----------



## WVdave

senza sordino said:


> Thank-you for bringing this to my attention. Do you remember the instrument accompanying the Vitali? Was it organ or piano? Or unaccompanied? Coincidentally I played the Vitali Chaconne myself today, I learned to play it 18 months ago. I haven't really got it down yet, the chromatic passage in octaves and the ending when you play a tenth double stop elude me. I play it, but not well and I have to stop at a few passages to get it right.
> 
> I've only heard the Heifetz recording with organ accompaniment. I think this piece might probably sound better without any accompanying piano or organ. There's a lot going on, it's a show piece for baroque violin. Also, I'm surprised there aren't more recordings. I learned this from my teacher who learned music behind the iron curtain, perhaps it's a Russian violin schoool piece. I'm not sure.
> 
> Thanks for bringing this recording of Oistrakh to my attention.


Sorry for this late reply!

Vladimir Yampolsky accompanies Oistrakh on the piano on the track you mentioned. They played together on a variety of different labels from 1946-61. While I don't have the exact track from the album (Columbia Ml 5096) to post -- here's a example of Oistrakh playing it - with piano accompaniment.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Paris, Piano Concerto
*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 80*

These are both well done, but Fischer is livelier, and his concert venue (the actual Esterhazy hall) is more responsive.


----------



## Guest

Haven't listened to this in a while. Good stuff. He certainly likes to keep the pianist busy, and Hobson seems to cope well with the prodigious demands.


----------



## Guest

After reading an article on him in the new issue of _International Piano_ and Pugg's recommendation I thought I'd give his complete Ravel set a shot, and I'm glad I did! I started with "Gaspard de la nuit," and it's a marvel of clarity and power. The sound (via a 96Khz/24 bit FLAC) is wonderful. This young man seems very promising.


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 9* Gunter Wand conducting the NDR-Sinfonieorchester on RCA








Symphony No. 9 from this set of the complete symphonies.


----------



## Boston Charlie

I recently finished listening to Mahler's wonderful "Das Lied von der Erde" by Fritz Wunderlich, Dietrich Fischer-Diskau, Josef Krips and the Vienna Symphony Orchestra; now listening to Rimsky-Korsakov's "Scheherazade" by Sergiu Celibidache and the Munich Philharmonic Orchestra.

The beauty of Mahler's "Das Lied von der Erde" eluded me until I reached my middle-age. It was then, around age 45 or so, that I became obsessed with DLVDE, obtaining many different recordings and listening to it over and over again. The above is about my favorite recording: a less programmed tenor/baritone version with the passionate Fritz Wunderlich and Dietrich Fischer-Diskau whose baritone drips like honey. I know nothing else of the conductor, Josef Krips, and the Vienna *Symphony* Orchestra, except for this one outstanding recording. 

Sergiu Celibidache's extra slow version of Rimsky-Korsakov's "Scheherazade" is about the most intense recording I know of it.


----------



## Guest

Yury Favorin unleashes his phenomenal technique and intensity on Alkan--whoa! He's the man for the job. The 88khz/24 bit audio copes very well with his enormous dynamic range. Russian engineers are turning out some excellent recording quality these days.










Tracks:
*Super flumina Babylonis, Op. 52 "Paraphrase du psaume 137"* 
*Symphonie pour piano seul, Op. 39 Nos. 4-7 * I. Allegro II. Marche funèbre III. Menuet IV. Finale
*Grande sonate pour piano, Op. 33 "Les quatre âges de la vie"* I. 20 ans. Très vite II. 30 ans, Quasi-Faust. Sataniquement III. 40 ans, Un heureux ménage. Lentement IV. 50 ans, Prométhée enchaîné. Extrêmement lent


----------



## bejart

Antonin Vranicky (1761-1820): Violin Concerto in C Major

Milan Lajcik directing the Prague Chamber Orchestra with Gabriela Demeterova on violin


----------



## jim prideaux

Serebrier and the RSNO performing Glazunov's 8th Symphony.


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: String Quartets No. 12, No 16, No. 13 and the Grosse Fugue* Alban Berg Quartet on EMI








The first two discs from this collection of the Late Beethoven Quartets.

I remember listening to and enjoying Beethoven's last quartet as a child - my dad had it on LP. And yet some people insist these quartets are difficult (including a reasonably musical friend who can't be doing with them). OK I can see the Grosse Fugue would be somewhat challenging to a novice listener.

These performances are good - but perhaps not the most deeply felt.


----------



## Malx

More Monteux via Qobuz.

Sibelius Symphony No 2 - fantastic!


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.26 in G Minor, Op.20, No.3

Salomon Quartet: Simon Standage and Micaela Comberti, violins -- Trevor Jones, viola -- Jennifer Ward Clarke, cello


----------



## pmsummer

THE LIFE OF MARY
_Cantigas for the Feasts of Holy Mary_
*Alfonso X "The Wise"* 1221 - 1284
Música Antigua
Valle de los Caídos Monastery Children's Choir
*Eduardo Paniagua* - director
_
Sony - Hispainica_


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Cantata BWV 13. Mathis, Reynolds, Schreier, Fischer-Dirskau, Munich Bach Choir & Orch./ Richter (Archiv)


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Sinfonia in E Major, Bryan E4

Maki Fukumoto leading the Haydn Sinfonietta of Tokyo from the bow


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Enjoying some Debussy chamber music on a Sunday evening. I've seen a lot of talk this weekend here about Bertrand Chamayou, and I see why.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Pulcinella.
*


----------



## Joe B




----------



## pmsummer

UNSEEN RAIN
THREEFOLD VISION
SONGS OF THE SHINING WIND 
*Robert Kyr*
Ensemble P.A.N.

_New Albion_


----------



## Joe B




----------



## bejart

Dvorak: String Quintet in G Major, Op.77

Chilingirian Quartet with Duncan McTier on double bass: Levon Chilingirian and Mark Butler, violins -- Louise Williams, viola -- Philip De Groote, cello


----------



## Bruce

*Górecki 3*



dogen said:


> I'm one who loves it. I confess when I first heard it, it made cry. But I've got over that now.
> 
> I should perhaps investigate his other works, just don't seem to have got round to it.


I love the third symphony, too. However, I have not been as impressed by his other works. At least the ones I've heard. His string quartets aren't bad--not as impressive as his third symphony, but worth a listen.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Barber's "Knoxville: Summer of 1915"


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart:* String Quartet No. 17 in B flat major, K458 'The Hunt'/ String Quartet No. 19 in C major, K465 'Dissonance'

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Bruce

*Zwilich u.a.*

Sunday evening being devoted to:

*Zwilich *- Symbolon - Zubin Mehta/NYPO
*Hartmann *- Symphony No. 7 - Leon Botstein/American SO
*Magnard *- Symphony No. 3 in B-flat minor, Op. 11 - Thomas Sanderling/Malmö SO

Quite a few of Hartmann's symphonies I find a bit of a rough go. But the seventh is rather attractive, having a strong rhythmic drive throughout.

Magnard on the other hand is immediately likable. His four symphonies are gorgeous, luxuriant late romantic works.


----------



## Pugg

Joe B said:


> Listening to Barber's "Knoxville: Summer of 1915"


I know this is sung beautiful but if you ever have the time try Eleanor Steber's version..................:angel:
This is not a converting try as in you must.


----------



## Flavius

Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine. Ensemble Vocal et Instrumental de Lausanne/ Corboz (Apex)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi* - Four Seasons

Joshua Bell (violin and conductor) & John Constable (harpsichord continuo)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*: Symphony no 6

Rafael Kubelik.

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Franck:* Violin Sonata + *Brahms*: Horn Trio (Perlman, Tuckwell)


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Vivaldi* - Four Seasons
> 
> Joshua Bell (violin and conductor) & John Constable (harpsichord continuo)
> 
> Academy of St. Martin in the Fields


How I love this album. Oh well, week to go and will be seeing them perform this live):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss *: Elektra

Birgit Nilsson (Elektra), Regina Resnik (Klytämnestra), Marie Collier (Chrystothemis), Gerhard Stolze (Aegisth), Tom Krause (Orest)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Guest

*Insula Feminarum*

*CD 4*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Orchestral Songs

Thomas Hampson (baritone)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein

Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (4 songs, complete)
Mahler: Rückert-Lieder (5 songs, complete)
Mahler: Blicke mir nicht in die Lieder! (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Ich atmet' einen linden Duft (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Liebst Du um Schönheit (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Um Mitternacht (Rückert-Lieder)


----------



## Guest

*Mahler*

*"Des Knaben Wunderhorn"*


----------



## Pugg

*Debussy & Ravel* - Music for Two Pianos

Vladimir Ashkenazy & Vovka Ashkenazy (pianos)

Debussy: En blanc et noir
Debussy: Jeux - Poème dansé
Debussy: Lindaraja
Ravel: Entre cloches
Ravel: La Valse
Ravel: La Valse (for 2 pianos)
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole (for 2 pianos)
Ravel: Sites auriculaires


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Starting off the week with some gorgeousness courtesy of William Byrd and Chanticleer:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Clarinet Trio & Horn Trio

Andras Schiff (piano)

Members of the New Vienna Octet


----------



## Rtnrlfy

On to Schubert trios. Elly Ameling, Peter Schreier, Horst Liebenthal, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, accompanied by Gerald Moore.


----------



## pmsummer

SUITES POUR LUTH BAROQUE
_BWV 1010 & 1012_
*J.S. Bach*
Hopkinson Smith
_
Astrée_


----------



## Guest

*Mahler 5*

Blue monday,Mahler is a good choice for this occasion, with Karajan


----------



## Vasks

*Auber - Overture to "Le Dieu et la bayadere" (Anderson/Sterling)
Meyerbeer - Ombre legere from "Le Pardon de Ploermel" (Dessay/EMI)
Onslow - Grand Septet (Nielsen Qnt+/Apex)
Waldteufel - Joyeux Paris Polka (Swierczewski/Nimbus)*


----------



## bejart

Vivaldi: Bassoon Concerto in C Major, RV 472

Bela Drahos leading the Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia -- Tamas Benkocs, bassoon


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Kinderszenen & Kreisleriana

Martha Argerich (piano)


----------



## Guest

*Wagner*

*Jessye Norman - Karajan Wiener Philharmoniker*

live recording Grosses Festspielhaus 1987 ( not a very good photo )


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Karl Amadeus Hartmann, Symphony No. 6*

Ingo Metzmacher and the Bamberg Symphony.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Giacomo Puccin*i - La Boheme

Bidú Sayão , Richard Tucker, Salvatore Baccaloni, Francesco Valentino, George Cehanovsky, Nicola Moscona

Giuseppe Antonicelli


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vivaldi, Gloria*

Pinnock conducts a well-mannered recording. I think this piece needs less manners.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Joe B said:


> Listening to Barber's "Knoxville: Summer of 1915"


...another favorite of mine. Along with the Beethoven symphonies, Wagner's "Siegfried Idyll" and Britten's "Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings"; Barber's wonderful "Knoxville" is a piece of classical music that I can listen to all day. As Pugg has indicated, Eleanor Stebber's version is a classic, but so also is the more sultry Leontyne Price. Dawn Upshaw and Barbara Hendricks are also beautiful. For change of pace, I'd recommend that anyone out there who loves Barber's "Knoxville" should look up Russell Thomas on YouTube for a male singer (tenor) singing with piano accompaniment. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Traverso said:


> *Wagner*
> 
> *Jessye Norman - Karajan Wiener Philharmoniker*
> 
> live recording Grosses Festspielhaus 1987 ( not a very good photo )


...one of the finest "excerpts from Wagner" recordings bar none; made in the twilight of Karajan's career with the wonderful Jessye Norman. "Siegfried Idyll" is one of the most beautiful pieces of music ever composed; though when I first heard it as a teenager, I couldn't appreciate or enjoy it because I was too bent upon hearing things in classical music that were big, brassy and noisy (Richard Strauss' "Also Sprach Zaracusthra" was an early favorite, as was Wagner's own "Ride of the Valkyries"). As my tastes refined, "Siegfried Idyll" emerged as a new favorite.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Thomas Tallis, Motets*

Edward Higginbottom and the New College Oxford choir.


----------



## bejart

First listen to a Christmas present ---










Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): String Quartet in E Major, Op.6, No.2

Eybler Quartet: Julia Wedman and Aisslynn Nosky, violins -- Patrick Jordan, viola -- Margaret Gay, cello


----------



## Boston Charlie

In honor of Martin Luther King Day, a national holiday here in America, both from YouTube: "New Morning for the World" by Joseph Schwartner with Willie Stargell (narrator) and David Effron with the Eastman Philharmonic Orchestra, followed by "Sinfonia" by Luciano Berio in a 1969 recording conducted by the composer with forces unknown to me. 

I first purchased the Schwartner recording on LP back in the 1980s. For those living outside the USA, Willie Stargell was a baseball all-star who played for the Pittsburg Pirates (I have his baseball card). In a unique baseball/classical music crossover, Stargell's deep bass/baritone voice mightily narrates the powerful words of the martyred American civil rights leader. Schwartner's big and moving tribute is a wonderful piece of Americana that is certainly worthy to stand along side Copland's "Lincoln Portrait".

Berio's Sinfonia is a wild piece of Ultra-Modern material, where serial technique, musical collage, and everything else but the kitchen sink is thrown in; and the second movement is a reverent dedication to Martin Luther King, where the singers repeat the words "O King".


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pat Fairlea

Currently listening to William Alwyn's Concerti Grossi. Here's a link to one of them:






It's interesting to reflect on what a neglected composer he was. Perhaps the rest of his generation (born 1905, died 1985) was more 'edgy' and modernist, but Alwyn seems to me to take the most interesting elements of the English Pastoral tradition and rework it in a genre more reminiscent of Britten and Tippett. Worth exploring.


----------



## Judith

Been a bit adventurous today and listened to Bruckner Symphony no 4 by Royal Concergebouw conducted by Riccardo Chailly. Very impressed. Found it melodious and had hints of no 9 in it or should it be the other way round?


----------



## insomniclassicac

This achingly-beautiful Piano Quintet by Jean Huré, which has become a new favorite of mine over the past few months! 






Pianist: Marie-Josephe Jude
Ensemble: Louvigny Quartet


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> *Vivaldi, Gloria*
> 
> Pinnock conducts a well-mannered recording. I think this piece needs less manners.
> 
> View attachment 100890


I like the post and the sentiment - I agree I found the performance dull and listless.


----------



## Malx

Another historic Elgar recording:









This evening Beatrice Harrison's recording of the Cello Concerto with the composer conducting. Essential listening for anyone who likes this piece imo.


----------



## bejart

Another Christmas gift ---










Francois Devienne )1759-1803): Flute Concerto No.4 in G Major

Patrick Gallois on flute with the Swedish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Taplow

Malx said:


> I like the post and the sentiment - I agree I found the performance dull and listless.


Pinnock did two recordings of the RV 589 Gloria. The other has a rather lovely cast of singers and is very different in character. You will have to decide for yourself if it is in any way superior.


----------



## insomniclassicac

Malx said:


> I like the post and the sentiment - I agree I found the performance dull and listless.


It might have kind of an "updated" sound, but I'm partial to Riccardo Muti's rendition.


----------



## Eramire156

*Making my way thru some of my "tsundoku"*

A CD in this case, books are another matter, still wrapped and waiting to be played, time for a listen

*Gustav Mahler
Symphony no.5*









*Simon Rattle
Berliner Philharmoniker *

*Tsundoku* https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tsundoku


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: String Quartets 15 & 14* Alban Berg Quartet on EMI








The last two discs from this set of the Late String Quartets. The 14th quartet maybe my favourite string quartet. Wonderful music.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quintet in C Maor, KV 593

Talich Quartet with Karel Rehak on 2nd viola: Jan Talich Jr. and Vladimir Bukac, violins -- Jan Talich Sr., viola -- Evzen Rattay, cello


----------



## Flavius

Caplet: Le Miroir. Desnoues, Orch, des Paays de Savoie/ Foster (Naxos)


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Cello Sonatas 1 & 2 and various Variations for Cello and Piano* Xavier Phillips (cello) and Francois-Frederic Guy (piano) on harmonia mundi.








After listening to the Late quartets I'm now playing very much earlier Beethoven. The variations are entertaining, and I've always admired the cello sonatas. These get off to a good start with the two Op. 5 sonatas. By the way these are excellent performances and the recordings (relatively recent - 2015) sound superb.

Well I've been rather binging on Beethoven over the last few weeks - so after this I'll move on to other music (lots of Berlioz methinks).


----------



## Eramire156

*Aaron Copland
81st Birthday Concert at the Library of Congress*









_*Jan DeGaetani
Leo Smit*_


----------



## Bruce

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Strauss *: Elektra
> 
> Birgit Nilsson (Elektra), Regina Resnik (Klytämnestra), Marie Collier (Chrystothemis), Gerhard Stolze (Aegisth), Tom Krause (Orest)
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti


A wonderful, if difficult (for me!) opera. I read that after Mahler heard it for the first time, his reaction was, "What the hell does he think he's doing!" I wish I remembered where I read that.


----------



## Bruce

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Schumann*: Kinderszenen & Kreisleriana
> 
> Martha Argerich (piano)


I recently heard Argerich's recording of Kreisleriana for the first time. While I don't always agree with her interpretations, I find this far and away my favorite recording of this work. She's fantastic!


----------



## Flavius

Caplet: Conte fantastique, Les prières.... Ensemble Musique Oblique (hm)


----------



## Bruce

*SS requiem*

In memory of Delores O'Riordan, I'm listening to Saint-Saën's surpassingly beautiful Requiem.









Danielle Galland (soprano); Jeannine Collard (alto); Francis Bardot (tenor); Jacques Villisech (bass); Jean-Gabriel Gaussens/Orchestre Lyrique de l'O.R.T.F


----------



## Star

Schubert Symphony 4 / Abbado


----------



## Malx

Taplow said:


> Pinnock did two recordings of the RV 589 Gloria. The other has a rather lovely cast of singers and is very different in character. You will have to decide for yourself if it is in any way superior.


Thanks Taplow - I will try and sample when time permits.
My comments regarding the other Pinnock recording came from brief notes I made quite some time ago - I have sampled the recording again tonight and perhaps considered and polite may be a more accurate appraisal now given the passage of time.
Interesting how perceptions of recordings can change.

I'm still not sure I'd change it for my preferred recordings:








Alessandrini starts off with the Gloria in excelsis Deo at breakneck speed then settles down to give an individual but very enjoyable performance.








Preston was my first recording so I am therefore attached to it!


----------



## Malx

Flavius said:


> Caplet: Le Miroir. Desnoues, Orch, des Paays de Savoie/ Foster (Naxos)


A gem of a disc Flavius well worth seeking out.


----------



## Johnmusic

*SOLOMON CUTNER plays BEETHOVEN CONCERTO No. 4 IN G MAJOR, Op.58
PHILHARMONIA ORCHESTRA Conuducted by ANDRE CLUYTENS*

SIDE 1
First Movement - Allegro moderato- Cadenza- Tempo I

SIDE 2
Second Movement - Andante con moto
Third Movement- Rondo (Vivace- Cadenza - Tempo I-Presto)


----------



## Guest

Continuing my pilgimage through Harvey.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New album with Psalms of Repentance by Schnittke, out Jan. 5th.


----------



## Flavius

Messiaen: o sacrum congvivium, Cinq rechants; Caplet: Messe à trois voix.... BBC Singers/ Cleobury (BBC, 'Love sacred, love profane')


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONY NO. 9
_mit Originalinstrumenten_
*Ludwig van Beethoven*
The Monteverdi Choir 
Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique
*John Eliot Gardiner* - conductor
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Grisey, Modulations.*

Boulez and the Ensemble Intercontemporain


----------



## bejart

Jan Kritel Krumpholtz (1747-1790): Symphonie Concertante in F Major, Op.5, No.1

Jaroslav Krcek conducting the Prague Philharmonia -- Hana Mullerova, harp -- Vojtech Spurny, piano


----------



## pmsummer

FRATRES
_Fratres (six different versions), Summa, Festina Lente, and Cantus in Memory of Benjamin Britten_
*Arvo Pärt*
I Fiamminghi: The Orchestra of Flanders
*Rudolf Werthen* - conductor
_
Telarc_


----------



## kyjo

Boston Charlie said:


> The above symphony seems to elicit no neutral response in classical music lovers; they either love it or hate it (see "Minimalism is for Babies" thread). As for me, I've loved Gorecki's 3rd from the first time I happened to hear it on the radio. To use your word, I was "transfixed" by the music before I even bothered to read the Polish to English translation. Then when I read the translation, I realized how Gorecki's 3rd is such a powerful depiction of loss, the horror of war and the mother/child bond.


I totally agree. The message and direct simplicity of the work is unbearably moving.


----------



## kyjo

Manxfeeder said:


> *Delius, Paris, Piano Concerto
> *
> View attachment 100867


That is a wonderful set! It was my introduction to Delius' beautiful and unique music. _Paris_ and the Piano Concerto are both among my favorite Delius works.


----------



## kyjo

Pat Fairlea said:


> Currently listening to William Alwyn's Concerti Grossi. Here's a link to one of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's interesting to reflect on what a neglected composer he was. Perhaps the rest of his generation (born 1905, died 1985) was more 'edgy' and modernist, but Alwyn seems to me to take the most interesting elements of the English Pastoral tradition and rework it in a genre more reminiscent of Britten and Tippett. Worth exploring.


Alwyn is an unfairly neglected composer, for sure. I particularly love his Harp Concerto 'Lyra Angelica' and his Piano Concerto no. 2.


----------



## Boston Charlie

More Russian music for the cold Russian weather we're having here in the American Northeast: On YouTube, Tchaikovsky's Piano Trio performed by three giants of Soviet Era Russian music: Emil Gilels, Mstislav Rostropovich and Leonid Kogan. This was followed by Rachmaninoff's Trio élégiaque #2 by Leonid Kogan, Fiodor Luzanov and Evgeny Svetlanov (I don't think I ever heard Sventlanov before, and what a wonderful pianist!). While both trios tend to ramble here and there, T's beautiful melodies can't be resisted, nor can Rach's sad Russian soulfulness leave one feeling unmoved. Tchaikovsky, Rachmaninoff and Sibelius and my three favorite cold weather composers.


----------



## kyjo

Recent listening:

Andreae's Symphony in C major:









Volkmar Andreae (1879-1962) is most remembered today as a Bruckner conductor, but he was a very fine composer in his own right. The Swiss label Guild has issued multiple recordings of his music, which are all very much worth investigating. His Symphony in C major (which is his second work in the form) is one of his most significant works. Stylistically, it has hints of R. Strauss and Mahler, but there is an individual voice at work as well. Particularly impressive is the grim funeral march that takes up the second half of the slow movement - it's gripping and powerful.

Rachmaninoff's Symphony no. 2:









My university orchestra is playing this wonderful symphony for our next concert and I can't wait to start rehearsing it! Rozhdestvensky leads a spacious, well-judged performance and the LSO is in top form.

Beethoven's Piano Concerto no. 1:









Andsnes' recordings of the Beethoven Piano Concertos with the Mahler Chamber Orchestra are simply some of the best Beethoven performances I've ever heard. They make the music sing and sparkle unlike anyone else I've heard.


----------



## WVdave

Brahms
Glenn Gould ‎- 10 Intermezzi For Piano
Columbia Masterworks ‎- ML 5637, Vinyl, LP, Mono, 6-Eye, US, 1961.


----------



## Pugg

*Debussy:*
"La Mer" (October 16, 1961 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun" (September 28, 1960 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Jeux" (May 2, 1960 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Nocturnes I&2: Clouds and Festival" (September 28, 1960 New York, Manhattan Center)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

insomniclassicac said:


> It might have kind of an "updated" sound, but I'm partial to Riccardo Muti's rendition.


Good on you, forget the original instruments, this is a feast for the ears. :cheers:


----------



## Pugg

Bruce said:


> A wonderful, if difficult (for me!) opera. I read that after Mahler heard it for the first time, his reaction was, "What the hell does he think he's doing!" I wish I remembered where I read that.


Could it be on the Classical FM website you read this? I vaguely remember the same.


----------



## Pugg

_18th Century Italian Orchestral Music_
Naples Chamber Orchestra, Enzo Amato

Anfossi: Sinfonia Venezia
Fiorenza: Sinfonia in A Minor
Guglielmi: Sinfonia in G Major
Jommelli: Missa solemnis
Jommelli: Sinfonia
Piccinni: Sinfonia in D Major
Sacchini, G: Sinfonia in D Major


----------



## senza sordino

As I mentioned a week ago: I started reading two books, Brahms The Four Symphonies written by Walter Frisch. The first chapters outline how Brahms came to compose his first symphony, the music he wrote in preparation. The other book is Notes on Brahms, 20 Crucial Works by Conrad Wilson. He lists works chronologically. For the First symphony listening, last week I listened to Karajan and Harnoncourt, this week Mackarras, Giulini and Chailly. I haven't moved onto the second symphony yet.

I started with 
Two Serenades









German Requiem 









Mackerras First Symphony. Very good recording, very clear separation of winds and strings, and a more sparse string sound than HvK. Big changes in tempo when required. I thoroughly enjoy this set. I own this set.









Giulini and the Vienna playing the first symphony. This was a mistake playing this after Mackerras. This version is slow, too slow. Nice alpine horn solo. My least favourite version of the five I listened to.









Chailly performing the same first symphony. This could be my favourite of the five I listened to. Very brisk and lively. Clear winds and strings, no muddy sounds. Good brassy sounds throughout and a fantastic horn solo in the fourth movement. My only complaint was that the tempo at the very end was a bit brisk. Excellent stuff









There are hundreds more versions of the first symphony to explore. But I'm moving onto the second symphony now. I also dig out my orchestra excerpts books and played some of the first violin parts myself.


----------



## Casebearer

Beautiful piece of music, as is most other work by Diepenbrock


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini *: Marilyn Horne

The Siege of Korinth'/ 'La Donna del Lago'

Henry Lewis conducting Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

Decca sxl 6584
Vinyl edition.


----------



## deprofundis

Folks tonight i'm listening to current lastest purchased, i did not had money i sold two Lp to a frind one was a double lp of obscur sludge act.Soi made 40$ and spent it on 3 titles on itune and of course whit my usual luck one of them split in two but let'S keep away negativity shawll we for a second the title are two CPO(label) title and on OLIPHANT title.

Cypriano de Rore: sacred and secular motets (very very good recording i might add)
Die helle sonn leuchtet : various unknow german classical composer of early renaissance germany (neato)

Than a suprised purchased :

Gace Brulé on of course OLIPHANT record, ars vetus trouviere classical composer worth checking out!!!

so now my chance to sober up, whit help of classical and start reading more and more my two book of françoise ferrand on medieval era and renaissance in the dept i got all the time to do this and i will...

Lets stay in the subject of classical music , since this is a classical music post, Im a big fan of Cyprien de Rore and these motets cd is fantastic let's hope it will cheers me up, just like my two others purchased.

Wish me luck for 2018 i need it, pray if you have too forr me, im so sick and tired of living,how can someone enjoy life or says life wonderfull when bad things happen all the time...have a nice day or night regardless and i love you guys.

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 6 "Pathetique"; Romeo & Juliet
London Symphony Orchestra / Antal Dorati


----------



## Bruce

*Strauß*



Pugg said:


> Could it be on the Classical FM website you read this? I vaguely remember the same.


Wracking my brain to try to remember. . . It may have been in a documentary on Richard Strauß. Which means I would not have read it, but heard it.


----------



## Bruce

*Deip*



Casebearer said:


> Beautiful piece of music, as is most other work by Diepenbrock


I just discovered Diepenbrock for the first time. Listened to part of his Hymne an die Nacht No. 2 from the Chandos set:









I have no idea why I never heard of this wonderful composer before!


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: songs.
Disc 1
Elly Ameling


----------



## Pugg

​
*Previn*: A Streetcar Named Desire

Renée Fleming, Rodney Gilfry, elizabeth Futral, Anthony Dean Griffey, Judith Forst, Matthew Lord, Jeffery Lenta, Josepha Gayer

Orchestra of the San Francisco Opera, Andre Previn


----------



## Pugg

*Khachaturian*: Symphonies Vol. 1

Julia Bauer (soprano)

Robert Schumann Philharmonie, Frank Beermann

Khachaturian: Symphony No. 2 'The Bell' in e minor
Khachaturian: Three Concert Arias


----------



## Guest

* Huelgas Ensemble, Paul Van Nevel ‎- Canções, Vilancicos e Motetes Portugueses *

On my birthday this beautiful music,69 years today.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Impromptus D899 & D935

Murray Perahia (piano)


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Traverso said:


> * Huelgas Ensemble, Paul Van Nevel ‎- Canções, Vilancicos e Motetes Portugueses *
> 
> On my birthday this beautiful music,69 years today.


Happy birthday!!!!!


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Schubert, Pears, Britten... oh yes please.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel*: Piano Concerto in D major et al

Samson François (piano)

Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire, André Cluytens

Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit
Ravel: Piano Concerto in D major (for the left hand)
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major


----------



## Guest

*Ravel*


----------



## pmsummer

A day late, for those interested in celebrating anniversaries.










QUATUOR POUR LA FIN DU TEMPS
_(Quartet for the End of Time)_
*Olivier Messiaen*
Trio Wanderer
_with_ Pascal Moraguès - clarinette
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## pmsummer

Traverso said:


> * Huelgas Ensemble, Paul Van Nevel ‎- Canções, Vilancicos e Motetes Portugueses *
> 
> On my birthday this beautiful music,69 years today.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Vasks

*Jacob - Overture to "Music for a Festival" (Ware/USMB)
Howells - Concerto for String Orchestra (Handley/Hyperion)
Moeran - Sinfonietta (Del Mar/Chandos)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano Sonata No. 28 , Op. 101,/ Piano Sonata No. 29

Louis Lortie (piano)


----------



## Guest

*Richard Strauss*

*vier Letzte Lieder - Janowitz - Haitink*


----------



## Marinera

Traverso said:


> * Huelgas Ensemble, Paul Van Nevel ‎- Canções, Vilancicos e Motetes Portugueses *
> 
> On my birthday this beautiful music,69 years today.


Happy birthday and the best wishes!


----------



## Heliogabo

At the peak of music: Beethoven's 9th and Furtwangler


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: La clemenza di Tito, K621

Werner Krenn (Tito), Teresa Berganza (Sesto), Maria Casula (Vitellia), Lucia Popp (Servilia), Brigitte Fassbaender (Annio) & Tugomir Franc (Publio)

Wiener Staatsopernorchester & Wiener Staatsoperchor, István Kertész


----------



## Johnmusic

deprofundis said:


> Folks tonight i'm listening to current lastest purchased, i did not had money i sold two Lp to a frind one was a double lp of obscur sludge act.Soi made 40$ and spent it on 3 titles on itune and of course whit my usual luck one of them split in two but let'S keep away negativity shawll we for a second the title are two CPO(label) title and on OLIPHANT title.
> 
> Cypriano de Rore: sacred and secular motets (very very good recording i might add)
> Die helle sonn leuchtet : various unknow german classical composer of early renaissance germany (neato)
> 
> Than a suprised purchased :
> 
> Gace Brulé on of course OLIPHANT record, ars vetus trouviere classical composer worth checking out!!!
> 
> so now my chance to sober up, whit help of classical and start reading more and more my two book of françoise ferrand on medieval era and renaissance in the dept i got all the time to do this and i will...
> 
> Lets stay in the subject of classical music , since this is a classical music post, Im a big fan of Cyprien de Rore and these motets cd is fantastic let's hope it will cheers me up, just like my two others purchased.
> 
> Wish me luck for 2018 i need it, pray if you have too forr me, im so sick and tired of living,how can someone enjoy life or says life wonderfull when bad things happen all the time...have a nice day or night regardless and i love you guys.
> 
> :tiphat:


=================

Sorry about your illness but you can find Free music on YouTube and other sites.

Regards-John


----------



## bharbeke

I haven't done much classical listening recently. I have been reading the thread and getting ideas, however. I wanted to say how much I enjoy on a consistent basis the posts by newer members Boston Charlie and kyjo. Your commentary and enthusiasm are very welcome.


----------



## Selby

*Stephen Hough: Debussy*

The master.


----------



## Guest

*Demessieux*

Te Deum


----------



## Malx

Traverso said:


> * Huelgas Ensemble, Paul Van Nevel ‎- Canções, Vilancicos e Motetes Portugueses *
> 
> On my birthday this beautiful music,69 years today.


Happy Birthday and look forward to the next 69!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Trombone-concerto by Kazimierz Serocki, completely new to me. Very accessible 20th century music by (little known) Polish composer.


----------



## pmsummer

A FEATHER ON THE BREATH OF GOD
*Abbess Hildegard of Bingen*
Gothic Voices
Emma Kirkby - soprano
Christopher Page - director
_
Hyperion_


----------



## Robert Gamble

Saw this compser's name mentioned a few places... trying out the 10th...


----------



## Barbebleu

Chopin:Complete Nocturnes played by Brigitte Engerer. Lovely playing.


----------



## Guest

Malx said:


> Happy Birthday and look forward to the next 69!


I thought fairy tales only occurred in Ireland.:tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

LE SIÈCLE DU TITIEN
_*La Musique à Venise*, 1490-1576_
Doulce Memoire
Denis Raisin Dadre - direction
_
Astrée_


----------



## Haydn man

Deep into this set now and the consistency remains impressive
If you are not familiar with Haydn's Symphonies this is a great set and will reward you with hours of pleasure


----------



## Flavius

Luzzaschi: Concerto delle Dame. La Venexiana/ Cavina (Glossa)

My recent CDs have been of such exceptional quality, they have taken priority. Petrarcan sonnets, madrigals, the cadence and mood shifts of early Baroque and High Renaissance composers: the mindset and energy are very persuasive. Many reached the aesthetic level of Bach and Beethoven, Debussy....


----------



## Eramire156

I always listen to the Shostakovich Quintet on the this disc, today the Franck get its turn

*César Franck
Piano Quintet in F minor*









*The Hollywood String Quartet 
Victor Aller*


----------



## Guest

*Mozart*

Symphony No 38


----------



## Joe B

Earlier today I listened to this:


















which inspired me to pull out this disc by Michael Torke:










Both of these discs are absolutely wonderful for the mood I'm in right now. Syncopated bliss!!!


----------



## Johnmusic

_*Beethoven: Symphony No 4 (1939 Recording) Toscanini 3D Sound 
This historic live recording from 1939 is heard in 3D sound for the first time.*_

*Arturo Toscanini's first American recordings of the Beethoven symphonies are significant for a number of reasons: they represent the Italian Maestro at the height of his career, and capture the moment in history when his rise in American culture was meteoric. These are the recordings that made his Beethoven the stuff of musical legend.

Only two years had passed since the NBC Symphony had been organized as his own orchestra; a distinction rarely afforded to any conductor. On the radio he had become a superstar. This is the chance to hear his interpretations at the point when he was a mature, but still energetic, performer.*

*The 1939 Beethoven symphony recordings by Toscanini are considered to be superior to his later recordings made between 1949-1951*


----------



## Judith

Traverso said:


> *Mozart*
> 
> Symphony No 38


Have this set. Bought it recently, as ashamed to say, didn't have many of his symphonies.


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONY NO.3
_Symphony of Sorrowful Songs_
*Henryk Mikołaj Górecki*
Ingrid Perruche - soprano
Sinfonia Varsovia
Alain Altinoglu - conductor
_
Naïve_


----------



## Malx

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 100921
> 
> Deep into this set now and the consistency remains impressive
> If you are not familiar with Haydn's Symphonies this is a great set and will reward you with hours of pleasure


An excellent set Haydn man - but if you want nearly the whole story then Hogwood is hard to match.


----------



## Eramire156

*Gustav Mahler and Glorious John: part one*

Though Barbirolli never recorded a complete Mahler cycle, we can piece together one, minus symphony no. 8, from studio and live recording.

*Gustav Mahler
Symphony no. 1*









*Sir John Barbirolli 
Halle Symphony Orchestra *

Recorded11 & 12 June 1957, Free Trade Hall, Manchester


----------



## Vronsky

Igor Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Yoel Levi

via YouTube:


----------



## Malx

Tonights listening:

Prokofiev, Piano Sonatas Nos 3,4 & 5 - Matti Raekallio.
Nice pieces but nothing like the quality of the War Sonatas.









Thought I'd try this via Qobuz - what a shame I wanted to like it more than I did. The combination of the VPO with their wonderful strings guided by an upcoming DG star conductor in standard repertoire, it could be stunning.
The sound is good but the performance is fine but nothing struck me as anything better than that - fine. I have so many other recordings of this wonderful work that have more life and personality about then.


----------



## Guest

Judith said:


> Have this set. Bought it recently, as ashamed to say, didn't have many of his symphonies.


It is a very nice set,other complete sets I have,Marriner,Böhm,Krips and Hogwood.
Krips with the Concertgebouw orchestra has only the late symphonies.
You like Marriner,try the philips recordings with the academy.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Symphony #5, "Western Hemisphere".

edit: I'm letting this disc play all the way through. Symphony #4 is too good to skip.


----------



## KenOC

Kalliwoda's 5th Symphony in B minor, Das Neue Orchester, Christoph Sperling cond. Kalliwoda is definitely a composer worth getting to know.


----------



## Flavius

Luzzasco: Quinto Libro de Madrigali. La Venexiana/ Cavina Glossa)


----------



## pmsummer

THE MAGIC OF SATIE
*Erik Satie*
Jean-Yves Thibaudet - piano
_
Decca_


----------



## cougarjuno

*Martinu - Chamber Music*

This is a grab bag of his chamber music played by the Czech Nonet

String Quartet No. 7; Quartet for Clarinet, French Horn, Cello and Side Drum; Quartet for Oboe, Violin, Cello and Piano; Mazurka-Notturno for Oboe, Two Violins and Cello; Nonet


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIQUE POUR LA VIOLE
*Marin Marais*
Charivari Agréable

_ASV - Gaudeamus_


----------



## Rtnrlfy

I've seen several other postings about this so thought I'd sample it as well; I was less familiar with Debussy's chamber works but this album is inspiring me to rectify that quickly.


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Movement for String Quintet in C arranged for piano, WoO 62* (Cyprien Katsaris)

This is enjoyable piano music by Beethoven, even if it is only a fragment.


----------



## cougarjuno

*Massenet - Orchestral Suites*

New Zealand Symphony Orchestra / Jean-Yves Ossonce


----------



## Joe B




----------



## pmsummer

FOR JEAN ON HER BIRTHDAY
_Violin Sonata in A minor, String Quartet No.2 in A minor (For Jean on her Birthday), Six Studies in English Folk-Song, Phantasy Quintet_
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
Music Group of London
Hugh Bean - violin, director
_
EMI_


----------



## Boston Charlie

Today in the car; more cold weather music: Sibelius' Symphony #4 (Karajan/Berlin), Tchaikovsky's Symphony #6 (Ormandy/Philadelphia). 

I get why some listeners don't like Karajan. They think he's too smooth and slick and he is...sometimes; but K's Sibelius is very good and the DG recording of Sibelius 4 is one of K's finest achievements (interestingly, I prefer much of K's non-German repertoire to his Beethoven or Brahms). The 4th is perhaps Sibelius' finest symphonic statement, even if it is not as much fun as the noisy 2nd.

Eugene Ormandy's recording of Tchaikovsky's 6th that he made for Columbia records is outstanding (I once had another Ormandy recording of T's 6th that he made for Angel records that wasn't as good). Ormandy is a great champion of T's music; very solid. As I remember reading in an Ormandy obituary: "He turned strings to silver and brass to gold." As a symphony, T's 6th is the stuff of legend, very personal and original with an irresistibly melodic first and second movement. Then T turns symphonic form upside down with a rousing third movement that almost doesn't seem to fit, followed by a finale that is really an anti-finale, perhaps a sad farewell? Like Shostakovich so often does, T leaves us wondering what he really meant.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now, first listen to a new addition --










Pierre Rode (1774-1830): Violin Concerto No.9 in C Major, Op.17

Nicolas Pasquet leading the Jena Philharmonic Orchestra -- Friedemann Eichhorn, violin


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Symphony #5: "The Poem of Fire"


----------



## laurie

Joe B said:


> Listening to Symphony #5, "Western Hemisphere".
> 
> edit: I'm letting this disc play all the way through. Symphony #4 is too good to skip.


I just ordered this very CD this morning; amazingly, I didn't have it yet!


----------



## pmsummer

VENETIAN VESPERS
_First Vespers of the Annunciation of the Blessed Virgin, as it might have been celebrated in St. Mark's in 1643_
*Monteverdi - Rigatti - Grandi - Cavalli*
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Archiv_


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Vronsky

Grörgy Ligeti: Works for Piano 
Pierre-Laurent Aimard


----------



## Joe B

pmsummer said:


> VENETIAN VESPERS
> _First Vespers of the Annunciation of the Blessed Virgin, as it might have been celebrated in St. Mark's in 1643_
> *Monteverdi - Rigatti - Grandi - Cavalli*
> Gabrieli Consort & Players
> Paul McCreesh - director
> _
> Archiv_


An excellent disc!


----------



## WVdave

Karajan ‎- Adagio 2
Deutsche Grammophon ‎- G2-49515
CD, Compilation, Club Edition, US, 1995.


----------



## Pugg

*Tchaikovsky,* Piano Concerto 1 (Entremont)/Dvorak, Piano Concerto 1 (Frantz)


----------



## Pugg

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau - *Haydn and Mozart* Discoveries

Wiener Haydn-Orchester/ Reinhard Peters


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

*
Duruflé & Fauré*: Requiems

Judith Blegen (soprano), James Morris (bass)

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Robert Shaw


----------



## Jacck

In the last two days I listened to Sibelius 1, Schubert 9, Cyril Scott 1. (symphonies). All excellent symphonies. Schubert was like Beethoven, but with more melodic talent. Sibelius 1 was the best Sibelius symphony I heard so far. Cyril Scott was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mendelssohn*: A Midsummer Night's Dream

Chor und Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Rafael Kubelik.
Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphonie Nr. 1
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Erich Leinsdorf


----------



## Judith

Traverso said:


> It is a very nice set,other complete sets I have,Marriner,Böhm,Krips and Hogwood.
> Krips with the Concertgebouw orchestra has only the late symphonies.
> You like Marriner,try the philips recordings with the academy.


Will do. Thank you for that


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Cosi Fan Tutte

E. Steber, B. Thebom, R. Peters , Tucker et al

Metropolitan Opera house orchestra and choir/ Fritz Stiedry


----------



## Pugg

​
*Albéniz*: Orchestral Works

Martin Roscoe (piano)

BBC Philharmonic, Juanjo Mena

Albéniz: Piano Concerto No. 1 (Concerto fantastico), Op. 78
Albéniz: Rapsodia Española
Albéniz: Suite española


----------



## Pugg

*







*​
_Miloš: Aranjuez_

Miloš Karadaglić (guitar)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Falla: El sombrero de tres picos: Danza del molinero (farruca)
Falla: Homenaje a Debussy
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un Gentilhombre
Rodrigo: Invocación y danza


----------



## Guest

*João Lourenço Rebelo*

*CD 15*

1. Lamentations For Maundy Thursday
2. Vesper Psalms: Dixit Dominus
3. Vesper Psalms: Beatus vir
4. Vesper Psalms: Laudate pueri
5. Vesper Psalms: Credidi propter
6. Vesper Psalms: Laudate Dominum
7. Vesper Psalms: Laetatus sum
8. Vesper Psalms: Lauda Jerusalem


----------



## Guest

*Schubert*


----------



## Pugg

*Bernstein*: Songfest, Chichester Psalms

Donald Gramm (bass), Clamma Dale (soprano), John Reardon (baritone), Neil Rosenshein (tenor), Nancy Williams (mezzo-soprano), Rosalind Elias (mezzo-soprano), Wiener Jeunesse-Chor (chorus), Günther Theuring (chorus master), Soloist of the Wiener Sangerknaben (1) (singer)

Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Joe B

"This article from "The Guardian" in 2009, an interview with Norrington, gives some great insight into his philosophy of the role of the composer and the roles of the conductor and musicians. The article brings up some really interesting points on conducting and performance practice. It is worth a quick read."

I found Norrington's views very interesting. This one paragrah from the Guardian article pretty well sums it all up (Norrington speaking):

"Naturally, your own personality comes into play, but it should never come between the composer and the audience. You should be the advocate of the composer, not his master. You do not need to change notes or tempo - the composer is all. As Schoenberg remarked: if we don't understand why the slow movement of Beethoven's ninth symphony is given a metronome mark of 60 (when most conductors take it to about half that speed), then we don't know the music well enough yet."

(My apologies if this article/topic has been discussed in a thread in the past. I'm not trying to start discussion or debate, its just that I found this article for the first time yesterday and find it interesting.)


----------



## Guest

*Louis Couperin*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Handel*
Messiah
*Harper, Watts, Wakefield, Shirley-Quick; LSO and Chorus, Sir Colin Davis*
[Decca, 1993]

This disc got its first outing on Christmas day at minuscule volume as family of several generations were staying in the house. I was able to let rip yesterday as the next door neighbours are away - for a month!










*Britten*
A Ceremony of Carols, Op. 28
A boy was born, Op.3
Corpus Christi Carol (John Hahessy, Benjamin Britten)
A Wealden Trio - Christmas Song of the Women
The Sycamore Tree
A Shepherd's Carol (1944)
(Traditional): The Holly and the Ivy

*Cambridge University Choir, Stephen Cleobury; King's College Choir of Cambridge; Boys of King's College Choir, Cambridge, cond. Simon Preston*


----------



## Vasks

*Gassmann - Overture to "La contessina" (Alimena/Naxos)
F. J. Haydn - Piano Sonata in E, Hob. XVI:31 (McCabe/London)
J. Stamitz - Symphony in F, Op. 4, No. 1 (Ward/Naxos)
Schweitzer - Two Arias from "Alceste" (Stejskal/Es-Dur)
L. Mozart - Sinfonia da caccia (Baumann/Acanta)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Delius*: Sea Drift & Cynara

Roderick Williams (baritone)

Hallé & Hallé Choir & Hallé Youth Choir, Hallé Choir, Sir Mark Elder

Delius: Cynara
Delius: Sea Drift
*Holst*: The Hymn of Jesus, H140


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Today's offerings have been:

*
Hans Werner Henze*
String Quartets Nos. 1-5
*Arditti Quartet* (Arditti, Andrade, Balanescu, de Saram)
[Wergo, 2CDs, 1986]

The fourth and fifth quartets, mature works both, are the highlights of Henze's cycle, though there's interesting and worthwhile material in the first three as well.










*
Richard Strauss*
Elektra
*Charbonnet, Denoke, Palmer, Goerne, Storey; LSO & Chorus, Sir Colin Davis*
[LSO, 2010]

I'm no great opera buff, but (purchase driven by attending a live performance a few years ago now) this is magnificent.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini*- Adelson & Salvini

Daniela Barcellona (Nelly), Enea Scala (Salvini), Maurizio Muraro (Bonifacio), Leah-Marian Jones (Madame Rivers), Simone Alberghini (Lord Adelson), Kathryn Rudge (Fanny), Rodion Pogossov (Struley), David Soar (Geronio)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Opera Rara Chorus, Daniele Rustioni.


----------



## Guest

*Mozart*

de Larrocha

Pianosonatas CD 1


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Sonata

Brahms:
-*Serenades 1 & 2* (Berlin Philharmonic with Karajan)
-*Symphony 2* (I think this is my favorite Brahms Symphony, also conducted by Karajan)
-*Rinaldo *(Cantata for tenor, male chorus and orchestra, with Rene Kollo
-*49 Deutsche Volkslieder* (with Edith Mathis and Peter Schreier)
-*String Quartet #1* (LaSalle Quartet)
-*Souvenir De La Russie* (Aoys Kontarsky)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*David Diamond*


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay guys, i will introduced you to a wonderfull cd /album brewed in germany, one of the finest franco-flemish underrated composer, but whit this release .. yes this one, you will have intellectual convulsion, orgasm for polyphony, this album this music so darn amazing, very good, you will be sorry if you miss this .CPO offered the marian motets of mister Jacob Regnart, incredible motets beyond words even shakespears could not described the utter genieous of this music whit the uttrmost picky vocabullary, it defies awesomenesss, than im listeening to same label Cypriano de Rore motets, two sublime, out of this world recording, you own it to yourself to discover these incredible classical composer first, these incredible recording second. and this music that is a blessing for the soul.

:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Piano Concerto, The Water Goblin*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Opera "Gawain" by Harrison Birtwistle. Live recording from 2014(?)


----------



## Boston Charlie

On YouTube, I recently listened to Symphony #19 "Vishnu" by Alan Hovhaness played by the Sevan Philharmonic Orchestra with the composer as conductor. 

A snippet of this symphony in one movement was used for the soundtrack of the 1980s PBS series "Cosmos" and I was lucky enough to find the original LP (Poseidon Records) at a used book store. "Vishnu" is a noisy, colorful, ambitious piece of material that, in part, draws upon the folk music of Asia. There's also some really wild trombone action going on, as well. As far as I know, this recording that was made by the composer in collaboration with an obscure orchestra for an obscure record label, is the sole recording of this work.


----------



## pmsummer

PRAETORIUS
Magnificat per omnes versus super ut re mi fa sol la (For Six Parts)
Aus tiefer Not schrei ich zu dir (For Four Parts)
Der Tag vertreibt die finster Nacht (For Four Parts)
Venite exultemus Domino (For Nine Parts)
Maria Magdalena (For Four Parts)
Peccavi fateor (For Six Parts) 
Der Cxvi Psalm Davids (For 5 Instruments And 5 Voices)​*Michael Praetorius*
Huelgas Ensemble
Paul van Nevel - director
_
Sony - Vivarte_


----------



## Johnmusic

_*J.S. Bach - Toccata and Fugue in D Minor BWV 565 // Amy Turk, Harp *_


----------



## Johnmusic

_*Johannes Brahms: String Quintet No. 2 in G Major, Op. 111*_

Vilde Frang I violin, Elina Vähälä II violin, Vladimir Bukac I viola, Yuval Gotlibovich II viola, Jian Wang cello

A visit to Italy has had a stimulating effect on many a composer. Johannes Brahms (1833-- 1897) was no exception when, on returning home in 1890, he set to work on his second String Quintet, Op. 111. In the finale, particularly, he let himself be carried away in cheerful Hungarian mood.

His contemporaries failed to recognise the Mediterranean open-mindedness and extroversion of the melodic work, and one of Brahms's champions, Eduard Hanslick, even detected signs of introspection. "Brahms appears increasingly to withdraw into himself, seems more at ease, with ever-greater assurance in the vigorous expression of simple feelings. This work is endowed with intense emotional life, without effort, without excess, without artifice!"


----------



## Eramire156

*Bohuslav Martinû
Concerto for Oboe and small orchestra *









*Alex Klein

Paul Freeman
Czech National Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Vronsky

Alban Berg: Three Pieces for Orchestra
Herbert von Karajan & Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-3rd and 4th Piano Concertos performed by Perahia, Haitink and the RCOA.


----------



## Malx

Prokofiev, Symphony No 5 - LSO, Gergiev.


----------



## Johnmusic

VACKSBOOK_2018 Schumann Lierer nach Gedichten von Justinus Kerner op. 35 
Hermann Prey, Bariton · Karl Engel, Klavier


----------



## pmsummer

LÉONARD DE VINCI: L'HARMONIE DU MONDE
*Various Composers Contemporary to De Vinci*
Doulce Mémoire
*Denis Raisin-Dadre* - direction
_
Astrée_


----------



## Guest

I've seen him once in concert and I have another CD by him--what a phenomenal pianist. He plays with so much passion and individuality.


----------



## Johnmusic

*František Xaver Dušek Piano Concerto in E flat major*
1. Allegro
2. Adagio
3. Allegro
_*Karel Košárek Piano
Prague Chamber Orchestra*_


----------



## Eramire156

*Igor Stravinsky 
Symphony of Psalms (a)

Symphony in Three Movements (b)*









*Igor Stravinsky 
Columbia Broadcasting Symphony with mixed chorus(a)

Philharmonic-Symphony Orchestra of New York (b)*


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Opera "Gawain" by Harrison Birtwistle. Live recording from 2014(?)


Is that the recording conducted by Elgar Howarth? If so, it was a 1994 performance originally issued by Collins Classics in 1996. It was re-released on the NMC label in 2014.

If it's not the Howarth recording, then where can I get a copy? I love this opera


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Martinů Symphony No 5, from this set by Vladimír Válek and the Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra:


----------



## Johnmusic

*A composer new to me whose piece is a lovely melody.*

*Masatoshi Hirano, viola alta and Maria Mikulic Stimac, piano, performing Ivan Zajc - ELEGIJA at the Novi Vinodolski International Classical Music Festival, Croatia 2011*]





=============================

*Another lovely melody by a composer new to me.*

*Hauser (2CELLOS) performing Elegija (Elegy, Elegie) by croatian cellist and composer Rudolf Matz with the Zagreb Soloists.
The piece was inspired by croatian folk song "vehni, vehni fijolica"
Live in Zagreb, Croatia, Dec 2012*


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC OF THE SPANISH RENAISSANCE
_For Voice, Viheulas, Lute, & Renaissance Guitar_
*Shirley Rumsey*
_
Naxos_


----------



## Joe B

Recorded digitally in 1981.


----------



## Flavius

De la Rue: Missa "L'Homme armé"; Requiem. Ensemble Clément Janequin/ Vise (hm)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## pmsummer

GERMAN MUSIC FOR VIOLS & HARPSICHORD
*Theodor Schwartzkopff - Johann Jacob Froberger - Carlo Farina - Johann Schenck - Samuel Scheidt*
Les Filles de Sainte Colombe

_Magnatune_


----------



## MusicSybarite

String quartets 1 & 2










Two intense and fiery works. I tend to prefer the No. 2 a little more, so I love folk tunes, and in this case, mixed with a huge passion, it gives me extra pleasure.


----------



## Guest

I prefer his performance of the Berg over the Debussy. For the Etudes, I prefer Uchida or better yet Jean-Efflam Bavouzet's SACD of them on the Exton label.


----------



## Eramire156

*Johannes Brahms
Piano Quintet, op.34*









*Arthur Rubinstein 
Guarneri Quartet *

Recorded 28 & 29 December 1966


----------



## pmsummer

KISS OF PEACE
_Songs from the Dendermonde Manuscript_
*Hidegard von Bingen*
PER-SONAT
Sabine Lutzenberger - soprano, bells
Baptiste Romain - medieval vielles, bowed lyre
_
Christophorus_


----------



## Marinera

Haydn - Piano Sonata No. 11, Hob. XVI : 2 in B flat major - 2nd mov. - Largo 
Alain Planès, piano


----------



## WVdave

Beethoven, String Quartet No. 11 In F Minor, Op. 95, "Serioso"; String Quartet No. 12 In E-Flat Major, Op. 127
Smetana Quartet
Denon ‎- 38C37-7063, CD, Album, Stereo, Japan, 1983.


----------



## Flavius

Dufay: Mass for St Anthony, Abbot, on his feast day; Binchois: Motets. The Binchois Consort/ Kirkman (hyperion)


----------



## Pugg

​
Joseph *Haydn*: Symphonies 30/31/32/34

Philharmonia Hungarica, Antal Dorati


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*: Oboe concertos.
Heinz Holliger/ I Musici


----------



## Bruce

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Ravel*: Piano Concerto in D major et al
> 
> Samson François (piano)
> 
> Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire, André Cluytens
> 
> Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit
> Ravel: Piano Concerto in D major (for the left hand)
> Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major


My favorite recording of the D Major concerto! On the other hand, I really don't like the way François and Cluytens handle the G Major.


----------



## Bruce

*Everything in C*

Late night listening of:

Haydn - Symphony No. 2 in C - Max Goberman/Vienna State Opera Orchestra









I wish I owned this set, but am listening via the Naxos Music Library.

And,

Hummel - Missa Solemnis in C - Uwe Grodd/New Zealand SO and a bunch of singers.


----------



## EchoEcho

Venecie Mundi Splendor - La Reverdie









Very early music, mostly vocal.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler* : Symphony No. 2 'Auferstehung' ('Resurrection')
Roberta Alexander (soprano), Jard van Nes (contralto), Groot Omroepkoor
R.C.O Bernhard Haitink.
December 25, 1984


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini *-arias.
Jonas Kaufmann.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ricercare for guitar by Aldo Clementi. Very quiet and peaceful. I ordered the sheet music yesterday.


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Mascagni*: L'Amico Fritz

Luciano Pavarotti & Mirella Freni et al.

Vincenzo Sardinero Chorus & Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, Gianandrea Gavazzeni


----------



## Pugg

*Debussy*: Sonatas & Trios

Emmanuel Pahud (flute), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Edgar Moreau (cello), Gerard Caussé (viola), Marie-Pierre Langlamet (harp)


----------



## otterhouse

Listening to Hendrik Andriessen, the father of composer Louis Andriessen:

http://classicalspotify.blogspot.nl/2018/01/lost-generation-composers-from.html

Rolf


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann on I-pod (at work!).......2nd Symphony (remains one of my favourite works) performed by Ticciati and the SCO..

big thanks to fellow TC'er Merl for this)....

oh and Van Morrison's magnificent Veedon Fleece...but that belongs elsewhere!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt*: Transcendental Studies, S139 Nos. 1-12

Lazar Berman (piano)


----------



## Sonata

*Dvorak-Symphony #1*, Berlin Philharmonic and Rafael Kubelik

I wish Dvorak's early symphonies got more love. I understand his early ones aren't highly respected, but I think this symphony is great


----------



## Pugg

​
*Barber* - Adagio for Strings/ *Ives*- Symphony No. 3/ *Copland *Quiet City

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner.


----------



## Guest

*Mahler 2 ( "Auferstehung ")*

I join you Pugg with the same symphony

Mahler : Symphony No. 2 'Auferstehung' ('Resurrection')
Roberta Alexander (soprano), Jard van Nes (contralto), Groot Omroepkoor
R.C.O Bernhard Haitink.
December 25, 1984


----------



## Vasks

*Herbert - Overture to "The Red Mill" (Thompson/Albany)
Hadley - Piano Quintet (Kohon SQ+/Vox Box)
Hanson - Symphony #2 (Schwarz/Delos)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Clarinet Concerto & Clarinet Quintet

Benny Goodman (clarinet)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Boston Symphony String Quartet, Charles Munch


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 4. Schumann, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Sonata

*Daniel Trifonov: Rachmaninoff Variations*


----------



## Sonata

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 4. Schumann, Symphony No. 4*
> 
> View attachment 100959


I'm a sucker for those Icon Boxed sets!


----------



## realdealblues

*Camille Saint-Saens*
_Violin Concerto No. 3 in B minor, Op. 61_
*[Rec. 1963]*

*Henri Vieuxtemps*
_Violin Concerto No. 4 in D minor, Op. 31_
*[Rec. 1966]*
_Violin Concerto No. 5 in A minor, Op. 37_
*[Rec. 1963]*









Violin: Arthur Grumiaux
Conductor: Manuel Rosenthal
Orchestra: Lamoureux Concert Association Orchestra

Music making at its very finest.


----------



## Guest

*Beethoven*

String Quartets OP 59 Nr.3 (Rasumovsky) & OP 74 ( Harfenquartet )


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini*: Norma

Elena Souliotis (Norma), Fiorenza Cossotto (Adalgisa), Mario Del Monaco (Pollione), Carlo Cava (Oroveso), Athos Cesarini (Flavio) & Giuliana Tavolaccini (Clotilde)

Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Silvio Varviso.

All that talk about Souliotis, here we go.


----------



## chill782002

Bruckner - Symphony No 7

Oskar Fried / Staatskapelle Berlin

1924

The first recording of any Bruckner symphony, although the size of the orchestra had to be reduced to facilitate the acoustic recording process. Sound is as would be expected but an interesting listen nonetheless.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Hugo Wolf*
Orchesterlieder
13 Mörike-Lieder
4 Lieder from the 'Spanisches Liederbuch'
7 Goethe-Lieder
Prometheus 
*Juliane Banse, Dietrich Henschel; Berlin Radio Chorus, Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Kent Nagano *
[HM, 2005]

Still one of my favourite recordings of orchestral songs. Wolf's late orchestration of a selection of his lieder originally written with piano accompaniment is beautiful, powerfully moving and very sophisticated. A desert island disc, no doubt, although I'd listen to the wonderful Juliane Banse sing anything.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Checking out new composers that also have written solo or chambermusic for guitar.


----------



## Eramire156

*Johannes Brahms
Piano Concerto no.1 in D minor, op.15*









*Solomon

Rafael Kubelik 
Philharmonia Orchestra *

Recorded 3-5 September 1952, Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Robert Gamble

On Google Music...


----------



## Sonata

Duparc Complete Melodies


----------



## Eramire156

*The complete 1947 U.K. Columbia recordings*

*Dinu Lipatti *


----------



## starthrower

Disc 4 Piano Sonata, Out Of Doors, etc


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Etudes*

Mitsuko Uchida, piano.


----------



## Johnmusic

_*Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 Toscanini/NBC 3-D Sound (Wonderful)*_

This historic recording from 1951 is heard in stereo 3D for the first time. Noted columnist and music critic Deems Taylor famously commented that Arturo Toscanini's recordings of the Beethoven Symphonies were by far the best available. His statement is certainly understandable when we consider the incredible popularity his recordings enjoyed in the 1930s and 40s. His Beethoven was, and is, legendary.

Although the earlier recordings represent the height of his career, the inconsistency of their sound is somewhat problematic. For the current issue, the recording is from a broadcast which was issued as Red Seal LM 1756. In order to get the highest possible fidelity, the best source turned out to be a near-pristine first pressing from 1951.


----------



## Heliogabo

I've been exploring Celi's Beethoven.
Symphonies 3, 7, 8

Impressive accounts. Not that slow as you should imagine. Just to reveal some structural nuances and details. Superb orchestral sound. Recommend it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, String Symphonies.*

William Boughton, English String Orchestra.


----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Barefoot Songs, 6 Sanger. Groop, Garben (CPO)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*


----------



## Robert Gamble

Symphony 27 on Google Music...


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Robert Gamble

And it's really good...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*

This is a 20th Century interpretation: it is not a walk but a drive through the country, with the strings sounding piston-like and the rain sounding like it's hitting a windshield.


----------



## DavidA

Liszt Sonata in B min / Richter

We can but marvel at the playing!


----------



## DavidA

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*
> 
> This is a 20th Century interpretation: it is not a walk but a drive through the country, with the strings sounding piston-like and the rain sounding like it's hitting a windshield.
> 
> View attachment 100971


It's a tragedy that the recordings were so dry


----------



## jim prideaux

Sonata said:


> *Dvorak-Symphony #1*, Berlin Philharmonic and Rafael Kubelik
> 
> I wish Dvorak's early symphonies got more love. I understand his early ones aren't highly respected, but I think this symphony is great


In full agreement-the 3rd is superb with a very, very impressive slow central movement (have repeatedly mentioned this and no doubt will continue to do so at every opportunity!)


----------



## Flavius

Tveitt: Songs. Vollestad, Hjelset (Simax)


----------



## Guest

I'm not fond of the way he plays the opening chords of Concerto No.2 (he breaks them slightly...sounds like a grace note) but the rest of it and No.3 are magnificent. He brings out all sorts of hidden voice throughout No.3 (and plays the longer, heavier cadenza). Typically excellent BIS audio. (92khz/24bit FLAC.)










Here's a little behind the scenes glimpse:


----------



## jim prideaux

Robert Gamble said:


> Symphony 27 on Google Music...
> 
> View attachment 100968


hopefully another listener who enjoys this great symphony!


----------



## cougarjuno

*Bax - Symphony No. 2 *and Nympholept

Bryden Thomson and London Philharmonic


----------



## Bruce

*Pavlova*

Starting the evening with:

Alla Pavlova - Symphony No. 1 "Farewell to Russia"









This is really more of a quintet for piano, cello, flute, piccolo and violin than a proper symphony. The [small chamber] orchestra has very little to do.

It's a rather quiet, meditative work; I'd have to listen again more closely to figure out how the themes are being developed.

Mikhail Adamovich (piano) 
Valery Brill (cello) 
Leonid Lebedev (flute) 
Nikolay Lotakov (piccolo) 
Mikhail Shestakov (violin)
Konstantin Krimetz/Russian PO


----------



## Joe B




----------



## TurnaboutVox

starthrower said:


> Dice 4 Piano Sonata, Out Of Doors, etc


I've just ordered that set and look forward to its arrival in the next few days.

Thread duty:

*Shostakovich*
24 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 87
*Alexander Melnikov* [HM, 2010]

I've not previously owned a CD copy of this vast work. I'm habituated to Richter's LP era recording on Philips which featured only 6 of the Preludes and fugues. So this is a funny mixture of the completely unfamiliar to me, and the not quite familiar, because Melnikov's interpretations are quite different to Richter's. What I recall from Richter's LP was his extraordinary ability to keep the melodic line intact amongst all the complex counterpoint of the fugues. I don't think Melnikov does this quite so well, but there's much to admire here (and at last I have a recording of the complete work).


----------



## Joe B

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mendelssohn, String Symphonies.*
> 
> William Boughton, English String Orchestra.
> 
> View attachment 100969


These early Nimbus recordings of William Boughton and the English String Orchestra are all wonderfully performed and recorded. I don't think there's a single dud in this section of the Nimbus catalog.


----------



## Bruce

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Barber* - Adagio for Strings/ *Ives*- Symphony No. 3/ *Copland *Quiet City
> 
> Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner.


Pugg, I must say I can only shake my head in wonder and admiration at all the boxed sets you have worked through. Just seeing these on your listenings posts has become a de facto recommendation for me!


----------



## cougarjuno

*Glazunov - Piano Concertos
*
Oxana Yablonskaya

Dimitry Yablonsky and Moscow Symphony Orchestra


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rtnrlfy

Only just now getting a chance to post this from this morning's commute... I didn't get all the way through but what I've heard so far is lovely. Isabelle Faust and Kristian Bezuidenhuit, Bach Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord.


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Concertos for Cello and for Harp, 3 Dances for Oboe and Harp. Viersen, Swinnen, Scholten, Nederland's Radio Chamber Orch./ Montgomery (et'cetera)

I'm off on a Martin jaunt. Actual greatness is such a surprise.

Paul Agnew's 'Monteverdi Madrigali'--Cremona, Mantova, Venezia--just arrived.


----------



## Guest

It would be hard to imagine much better performances! Superb sound, too. (96khz/24bit FLAC--I'm running out of room for LPs and CDs!)


----------



## pmsummer

KLINGENDE KATHEDRALEN
_Cathedral Sounds_
*John Dunstable* _(nee, Dunstaple)_
Clemincic Consort
René Clemenic - artistic director, late Gothic positive organ
_
Arte Nova_


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony 9: Arturo Toscanini and the NBC Symphony Orchestra, 1952:










mp3


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler: Symphony 7 (Abbado/Berlin); Scriabin: Piano Music (Horowitz)


----------



## Johnmusic

*Joan Sutherland Baroque Vol. 1 ( MONTEZUMA )*


----------



## Johnmusic

*Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasileiras No. 5 - theremin & guitar *





*Francis Poulenc - O Magnum Mysterium - theremin & guitar Bertram Burkert - Guitar and Arrangement http://bertramburkert.com/
Carolina Eyck - Theremin*


----------



## Johnmusic

*So beautiful*
Harp & Theremin - Gnossienne No.1 





*How magnificent it gives me happy tears.*
The GYMNOPEDIE #1 by French composer Erik Satie (1866 - 1925) transcribed for theremin and piano.


----------



## Guest

The heroic efforts to play these Albeniz piano pieces on the guitar and make them sound idiomatic, especially the four excerpts from Iberia, are mind blowing! Mind you, he doesn't sound as if he's struggling, but any guitarist will appreciate the gymnastics he's going through! Guitar Coop's engineering places Jorge in one's listening room. I opted for the 24 bit WAV download, but it's also available as a CD.


----------



## Pugg

BEETHOVEN
Symphony No. 4 in B-flat major, op. 60 • Symphony No. 5 in C minor, op. 67


----------



## Flavius

Palestrina: Missa Beatae Mariae Virgines I, 'Messe mantovane'. Solisti della Cappella Musicale di San Petronio/ Vartolo (Bongiovanni)


----------



## Pugg

Bruce said:


> Pugg, I must say I can only shake my head in wonder and admiration at all the boxed sets you have worked through. Just seeing these on your listenings posts has become a de facto recommendation for me!


Thank you very much for your kind words.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'm not fond of the way he plays the opening chords of Concerto No.2 (he breaks them slightly...sounds like a grace note) but the rest of it and No.3 are magnificent. He brings out all sorts of hidden voice throughout No.3 (and plays the longer, heavier cadenza). Typically excellent BIS audio. (92khz/24bit FLAC.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a little behind the scenes glimpse:


Mine is on his way, can't wait .:angel:


----------



## Casebearer

Generally I'm not that much into impressionism and Debussy. But this one striked me from the first notes...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky & Verdi* -Arias

Dmitri Hvorostovsky (baritone)

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Valery Gergiev

Tchaikovsky: Dela, pravlenija…A obraz toj prigozhnitsy (from Charodeyka)
Tchaikovsky: Iolanta
Tchaikovsky: Kto mozhet sravnitsa s Matildoyu moyei (Robert's aria from Iolanta)
Tchaikovsky: O Mariya, Mariya! (from Mazeppa)
Tchaikovsky: Uzhel ta samaya Tatyana (from Eugene Onegin)
Tchaikovsky: Vy mne pisali…Kogda by zhizn domashnim krugom (from Eugene Onegin)
Tchaikovsky: Vy tak pechalny, dorogaya (from The Queen of Spades)
Verdi: Di Provenza il mar (from La Traviata)
Verdi: Sacra la scelta è d'un consorte (from Luisa Miller)


----------



## kyjo

Vasks' _Sala: Symphonic Elegy_:









Very atmospheric and lyrical music. Vasks is quickly becoming one of my favorite contemporary composers.

Alfven's _Dalarapsodi (Swedish Rhapsody no. 3)_:









Pleasant, tuneful, and undemanding music. There were some unexpectedly dissonant chords toward the end, however.

Nielsen's Symphony no. 5:









A fantastic, electric performance of one of the greatest symphonies of the 20th century.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony 3

Helga Dernesch / Sir Greog Solti.


----------



## MattB

Philip Glass: Piano Works

Vikingur Olafsson


----------



## Pugg

​
*Meyerbeer & Massenet*.

Meyerbeer: Les patineurs . Massenet: Le cid --; Lamento d'Ariane.

National Philharmonic Orchestra, dir. Richard Bonynge.

Decca SXL 6812, P/C 1978.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: Requiem

Renée Fleming (soprano), Olga Borodina (mezzo-soprano), Andrea Bocelli (tenor), Ildebrando D'Arcangelo (bass)

Kirov Orchestra and Chorus, Valery Gergiev


----------



## Jacck

I listened to Brahms 1 and Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra. Both are amazing works but it took me a while to appreciate them, 3-4 listenings each. Especially Bartok is ingenious, I will have to listen to more works from him.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart & Haydn:* Jeunehomme

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Joyce DiDonato (mezzo-soprano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie

Haydn: Keyboard Concerto No. 11 in D major, HobXVIII:11
Mozart: Ch'io mi scordi di te?... Non temer, amato bene, K505
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 9 in E-flat major, K271 "Jeunehomme"
Mozart: Rondo for Piano & Orchestra in A major, K386


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann: * Violin Sonatas.

Isabelle Faust (violin), Silke Avenhaus (piano)

Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 in A minor, Op. 105
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 2 in D minor, Op. 121
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 3 in A minor, WoO 27


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Friday Fauré with Paul Tortelier:


----------



## Sonata

Gershwin: Porgy & Bess


----------



## pmsummer

CAPTAIN HUMES POETICALL MUSICKE
_Music for Viols, and Lute: Volume 2_
*Tobias Hume*
Les Voix Humaines - viols
Stephen Stubbs - lute
_
Naxos_


----------



## Guest

*Josquin and his contempories*


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Mmm... Bach sonatas for violin and cembalo with David Oistrakh and Hans Pischner:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Badings*: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 5

Bochumer Symphoniker, David Porcelijn


----------



## Rtnrlfy

On to Chopin (I was accused the other day of too much Baroque bias... so correcting that!) with Daniil Trifonov:


----------



## Pugg

*Barber*: Adagio for Strings, Op. 11, etc.

The Baltimore Symphony, David Zinman

Barber: Adagio for Strings, Op. 11
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra Op. 12
Barber: Music for a Scene from Shelley, Op. 7
Barber: Overture to The School for Scandal, Op. 5
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra, Op. 17
Barber: Symphony No. 1, Op. 9


----------



## Guest

*Praetorius,Banchieri.Verdelot a.o.*


----------



## pmsummer

CEREMONY
_(and other works)_
*Barry Guy*
ANNUNCIATION
*Heinrich Ignaz Frans Biber*
Maya Homburger - baroque violin
Barry Guy - double-bass
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Vasks

_33 and 1/3 RPM records_

*Schubert - Italian Overture in D (Vaughn/RCA)
Beethoven - Octet for Winds (London Wind Soloists/London STS)
Baermann - Adagio from "Clarinet Quintet" (Marriner/Argo)
Weber/Ormandy - Invitation to the Dance (Ormandy/Columbia)
Wagner - March from "Tannhauser" (Leinsdorf/RCA)*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Just put on Dvorak quartet no. 12 with the Escher string quartet. Heard it before


----------



## Guest

*Bruckner 4*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach,* J S: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

István Várdai (cello)


----------



## Heliogabo

Beethoven feast










Symphonies 1 & 2

The Haydenesque and Mozartian first by parts, but some clear hints of Beethoven was already there for sure. The second shows the struggle to get his own language. Beautiful...










Violin concerto, where 16 years old Mutter shines


----------



## TurnaboutVox

A Festival of Britten:

*Benjamin Britten*
Quatre Chansons Francaises (1928)
Les Illuminations, Op. 18
Our Hunting Fathers, Op. 8
*Felicity Lott, Phyllis Bryn-Julson; English Chamber Orchestra, Steuart Bedford*
[Naxos, 2004]










A Ceremony of Carols, Op. 28
A Boy is Born, Op. 3
Corpus Christi Carol
A Wealden Trio - Christmas Song of the Women
The Sycamore Tree
A Shepherd's Carol
Traditional: The Holly And The Ivy
*The Choir of King's College, Cambridge, Stephen Cleobury
*









Les Illuminations
Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings
Nocturne
*Ian Bostridge; BPO, Radek Baborak (horn), Simon Rattle
*


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: 6 assorted folksongs WoO 158c* (Wohlgemuth, Wehler, Poplutz)

It's tough for me to classify arrangements in my head because I am a melody person first. I recognize that Beethoven did work on them, though. Whether you think of them as Beethoven or not, these folk songs were pretty good to hear.


----------



## Guest

Harvey
Bhakti

Spectrum, Guy Protheroe conductor

First listen


----------



## pmsummer

EARLY MUSIC OF THE NETHERLANDS
_1400 - 1800_
*Dufay, Josquin, Sweelinck, di Lasso, Brumel, Clemens non Papa, De Wert, Susato, De Koninck, Hacquart, Schenk, Brunnemueller*
Trio Sonnerie, Gesualdo Consort, Concerto Palatino, Ensemble Tragicomedia, Vocal Ensemble Currende, Ensemble dell'Anima Eterna
Jos van Immerseel, Sarah Cunningham, Monica Huggett
_
Emergo_

3-CD Set


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Right now, a classic recording of the Nelson Mass by Haydn and the Gloria in D major by Vivaldi.
Haydn - "Lord Nelson". Sylvia Stahlman, Helen Watts, Wilfred Brown, Tom Krause. Choir of King's College, Cambridge. The London Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Sir David Willcocks. 1962, London.
Vivaldi - "Gloria". Elizabeth Vaughan, Janet Baker. Choir of King's College, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields conducted by Sir David Willcocks. 1966, London.


----------



## Guest

pmsummer said:


> EARLY MUSIC OF THE NETHERLANDS
> _1400 - 1800_
> *Dufay, Josquin, Sweelinck, di Lasso, Brumel, Clemens non Papa, De Wert, Susato, De Koninck, Hacquart, Schenk, Brunnemueller*
> Trio Sonnerie, Gesualdo Consort, Concerto Palatino, Ensemble Tragicomedia, Vocal Ensemble Currende, Ensemble dell'Anima Eterna
> Jos van Immerseel, Sarah Cunningham, Monica Huggett
> _
> Emergo_
> 
> 3-CD Set


The Netherlands (the lowlands) must be good.


----------



## Sonata

*Dvorak Symphony #9-From The New World*: Berlin Philharmonic and Rafael Kubelik









*Gundula Janowitz Edition*: Excerpts from Fidelio (Excellent!) and Lohengrin


----------



## Johnmusic

******************* *SOME TOSCANINI* ********************

Verdi, I Vespri Siciliani overture - Toscanini, Scala 1951 





Debussy, Le Martyre de saint Sébastien - Toscanini, NYPh 1936 





Rossini: Dal tuo stellato soglio (Mosè in Egitto: Atto III) - Toscanini-- Tebaldi, Pasero, Malipiero





Ravel Bolero - Toscanini - NBC 1939


----------



## WVdave

Bruno Walter and the Columbia Symphony Orchestra
Schubert* ‎- Symphony No. 5/ Rosamunde
Columbia Masterworks ‎- ML 5156, Vinyl, LP, Mono, US, 1956.


----------



## Robert Gamble

On Google Music...


----------



## Rambler

*Bel Canto Arias* Joan Sutherland and the Welsh National Orchestra conducted by Richard Bonynge on Decca








This disc is not really in my comfort zone. I've never really been a fan of the Bel Canto operas, and Joan Sutherland's voice is one I don't find myself in sympathy with. But I do find some enjoyment in much of this music - even if I'm bit sniffy about it!


----------



## Eramire156

*Carl Orff
Carmina Burana*









*Thomas Allen
Shelia Armstrong
Gerald English

André Previn
London Symphony Chorus and Orchestra*

Earlier in the day

*Èduard Lalo
Symphonie Espagnole*









*Yan Pascal Tortelier

Louis Frémaux
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra 
*


----------



## Robert Gamble

And to end the day... Borodin's Symphonies...


----------



## Rambler

*Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique & Love Scene and Queen Mab Scherzo from Romeo and Juliet* Sir Colin Davis conducting the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra ( Symphonie fantastique) and London Symphony Orchestra (Romeo and Juliet) on Philips







Fine performances here.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Here are three rare recordings of Eileen Farrell singing:*

*"All the things you are" JEROME KERN
"Wanting you" SIGMUND ROMBERG (with Thomas L. Thomas; Al Goodman and his Orchestra) 3:37 
"What is this thing called love" COLE PORTER (Al Goodman and his Orchestra) 6:37 *

Playlist for "Farrell sing Songs": http://www.youtube.com/user/kadoguy20...


----------



## DavidA

Schumann Kreisleriana / Horowitz in concert Yale 1968


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos. 1, 2, 4*

I just finished Jonathan Biss' online class on Beethoven's piano sonatas, and I managed to stumble on this today at my used CD store. This is Kempff's mono recording from the 1950s, but the mono sound isn't that noticeable. I have to admit, the Hammerklavier sonata was not that great (the adagio was not, I don't know, heartfelt, and the fugue was actually boring), but 
No. 4, Opus 7, is causing my ears to pick up.


----------



## Rambler

*Berlioz: Harold In Italy; Rob Roy; Reverie et Caprice* James Ehnes (violin & viola) and the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra conducted by Sir Andrew Davis on Chandos








Excellent disc. Another Davis (not Colin) very much at home in Berlioz.


----------



## Malx

Thielemann is not a conductor whose recordings I have favoured much in the past but this Live Alpine Symphony with the Vienna PO was a real find - excellent playing captured in what seems to be a realistic live acoustic.









I wasn't as enamoured with the Der Rosenkavalier Suite - but I'm not sure if that's down to the performance or my reaction to the music itself.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Malx

A bit quick off the mark, but for the Saturday Symphony - a first listen to Howard Hanson's Symphony No 1 (via Qobuz).









Sorry folks not my cup of tea, a little soft almost easy listening at times - my first impressions! 
I expected something with the title "Nordic" to be a bit darker. Perhaps the recording I choose didn't help?


----------



## jim prideaux

The CBSO conducted by Mirga Grazinyte-Tyla with soloist Ning Feng at the Sage Gateshead....

Sibelius-the Swan of Tuonela
Brahms-Violin Concerto
Bartok-Concerto for Orchestra

a privilege to be there and see from the third row such a remarkable conductor (seat was a Xmas present from my son)
one thing did occur to me for the first time....I began to imagine I could hear Gil Evans in the earlier sections of the Bartok!


----------



## cougarjuno

*Enescu -- Octet for Strings Op. 7 and Decet for Winds Op. 14
*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 8, Pathétique.*

This set includes a bonus disk, and it has his recording of the Pathétique from 1936. He plays it energetically without losing control and with touches of improvisatory feel. The Adagio is slow but not syrupy or indulgent; it would be more accurate to call it matter-of-fact. The sound isn't terribly bad for 1936; it is pretty clear and reminds me of the Solomon recordings.


----------



## Flavius

Monteverdi: First, Second, and Third Books of Madrigals, 'extraits'. Les Arts Florissants/ Agnew (hm)


----------



## Johnmusic

_*A lush sound with a magnificent lower register.

Fanny Anitua - Voce di donna (La Gioconda). 





Fanny Anitua - Habanera (Carmen) 





Già i sacerdoti adunansi from Giuseppe Verdi's Aida; recorded in 1912 for Columbia, by Mexican contralto Fanny Anitua (1887-1968) and Italian tenor Egidio Cunego (1882-1956).





Fanny Anitua - Himno Nacional Mexicano ( 1921 ) 





 *_


----------



## MusicSybarite

cougarjuno said:


> *Enescu -- Octet for Strings Op. 7 and Decet for Winds Op. 14
> *


The octet is masterful. It always gets me. One of my favorite octets for sure.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to "Also Sprach Zarathustra" on Oppo PM-2 headphones to thoroughly enjoy the binaural recording. Listener is placed 20 feet behind and 10 feet above the conductor. The soundstage and imaging are amazing.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to "Le Sacre Du Printemps"

I put the last disc back which is located next to this one....I couldn't resist.


----------



## Joe B

Malx said:


> A bit quick off the mark, but for the Saturday Symphony - a first listen to Howard Hanson's Symphony No 1 (via Qobuz).
> 
> View attachment 101008
> 
> 
> Sorry folks not my cup of tea, a little soft almost easy listening at times - my first impressions!
> I expected something with the title "Nordic" to be a bit darker. Perhaps the recording I choose didn't help?


The choice of listening to this recording as opposed to another will not, I believe, change your opinion on this symphony. That you expected something "darker" is not going to happen with Hanson's music. He is a total romantic at heart. For Hanson, I think as "dark" as he gets would be more akin to "longing". Perhaps a future listen without any expectations might sweeten your cup of tea. Perhaps not.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Joe B

Listening to "Sextet for piano, flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon, and horn"


----------



## Joe B

Listening to "An American in Paris", my favorite work of Gershwin.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to "Rodeo"


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: Piano concertos 1-5
Murray Perahia.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## bejart

Now ---










Joseph Martin Kraus (1756-1792): Symphony in C Minor

Concerto Koln


----------



## MusicSybarite

I was inspired by a post about Elgar, so I decided to play _Sea Pictures_:










Works like this one confirm Elgar as one of my favorite British composers. Such a high degree of beauty and sophistication as appears in this work definitely belongs to someone with an incredible gift for composing.


----------



## Pugg

For the Saturday symphony tradition.

*Hanson conducts Hanson : Symphony no 1
*
Eastman-Rochester Orchestra, Eastman Rochester School Of Music Chorus.


----------



## Pugg

*Rachmaninov*: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 3
Evgeny Sudbin, Oramo, BBC Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
Reiner Conducts* Tchaikovsky*

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner

Liszt: Mephisto Waltz No. 1
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture, Op. 49
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74 'Pathétique'


----------



## deprofundis

Ah .. kind folk at TC headquater, im in phasis of Cyprien de Rore a.k.a* Cypriano de Rore *, and thanks to Pugg i discovered a new album of january 2018 of the great flemish master, jeez tthank *Pugg*.

This is what i just purchades and it'S fabuleous so far, so like i said this gentelmen is a '' compositeur phare de la renaissance franco-flamande'' or a key player of the music matrix of burgundy kingdom ranco-flemish shool.Graindelavoix sur nailed it good whit this incredable released hmm, so far one of there best yet since Agricola worship album and Ockeghem, bravo guys..

But since you know me im a wasted classical music junky well kind off, i complete my new york polyphony enesemble album dealing whit english speechie, these guys are top notch , grandiose a very promessing, very professional ensemble i love it.

Terci i had fews bucks lt i purchased a bnf recording of 1960 of old ars vetus featuring heloise & abelard instrumental, since i love these old analog re-issue recording.

Have a good night dear folks of class, of elegance, distinction, folks i cheerish people of decency and knowledge art-love ,music lover, audiophile, ardent music lover, danke u very mutch so , reader of distinction i honored you all, regards and greetings from deprofundis.


----------



## Jacck

I listened to
*Brahms 2* - what an amazing composer Brahms is. At first he seemed boring, but once his music clicked in my brain, I think that he is one of the best composers ever
*Dvořák 9* (Bělohlávek) - the interpretation by Bělohlávek is perfect
*Sibelius 3*
*Dutilleux - The Shadows of Time* - strange but beautiful music
*Hovhaness - Mount St. Helens Symphony* - Hovhaness is an underrated composer, what a great symphony.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini* -Opera Without Singing La Boheme - Madame Butterfly.

Arthur Fiedler / Boston Pops.

Vinyl edition


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti* - L'elisir d'Amore. 
Lucia Popp, Peter Dvorsky, Bernd Weikl, Ewgenij Nesterenko .

Heinz Wallberg conducting.


----------



## Haydn man

Pugg said:


> For the Saturday symphony tradition.
> 
> *Hanson conducts Hanson : Symphony no 1
> *
> Eastman-Rochester Orchestra, Eastman Rochester School Of Music Chorus.


Yes, the same for me on a rather miserable winter morning
This seems to have a very romantic feel to it so far


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Händel trio sonatas with the English Concert and Trevor Pinnock here. Good morning!


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert*: Symphony No. 8 in B minor, D 759 "Unfinished" • Symphony No. 9 in C 
major, D 944 "The Great"


----------



## eljr

Leonard Bernstein, Gidon Kremer, Israel Philharmonic Orchestra
Serenade • Fancy Free

Country:
Germany
Released:
1979
Genre:
Classical
Style:
Contemporary


----------



## Malx

Joe B said:


> The choice of listening to this recording as opposed to another will not, I believe, change your opinion on this symphony. That you expected something "darker" is not going to happen with Hanson's music. He is a total romantic at heart. For Hanson, I think as "dark" as he gets would be more akin to "longing". Perhaps a future listen without any expectations might sweeten your cup of tea. Perhaps not.


Joe, I had another listen this morning trying to place my preconceptions based on the title to one side and my feeling is that this is a very accessible late romantic Symphony that doesn't do enough to make it distinctive for me. 
I suppose it is not possible to click with everything, I and my wallet are thankful that's the case!

Currently listening to Preludes & Fugues Nos 1-10 from the second book of Bach's WTC.


----------



## Joe B

Saturday morning symphony listening.


----------



## Pugg

​
Preghiera - *Rachmaninov*: Piano Trios

Gidon Kremer (violin) & Daniil Trifonov (piano), Giedrė Dirvanauskaitė (cello)


----------



## Pugg

*Hummel *- Piano Sonatas

Stephen Hough (piano)


----------



## Guest

*Nox-Lux*


----------



## Vasks

_LP ... World Premiere Recording_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Eybler &Krommer * : Clarinet Concertos

Eduard Brunner, clarinet
Hans Stadlmair conductung.


----------



## Guest

*Scandinavian Music*










From this box


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven *-Missa Solemnis.

Gundula Janowitz (soprano), Agnes Baltsa (mezzo), Peter Schreier (tenor), José Van Dam (bass)

Singverein der Gesellschaft der Musikfreunde, Berliner Philharmoniker- Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Guest

*Richard Strauss*

Eine Alpensinfonie, OP.64


----------



## Malx

J. S. Bach, Cantata BWV 202 (Wedding Cantata) - Emma Kirkby, AAM, Hogwood.

Disc 7 from this boxed set - The Complete Recitals


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): Violin Concerto in C Major, Ben 1106

Robert Bauerstatter leading the Camerata pro Musica -- Cornelia Loscher, violin


----------



## Blancrocher

Corelli: Trio Sonatas (London Baroque)
Vivaldi: Motets (Ciofi/Europa Galante)
Vivaldi/Locatelli: 4 Seasons etc. (Carmignola/Marcon)
Rameau: Piano Music (Marcelle Meyer)


----------



## Heliogabo

Trying this morning another beautiful Eroica.
Great filler as well with Coriolan ouverture.
Savall and fellows, such great musicians. Sadly they did not record more Beethoven or classic repertoire...


----------



## Sonata

I have really enjoyed exploring *Tchaikovsky's operas*. Trying out *Cherevicki* today


----------



## Sonata

Heliogabo said:


> Trying this morning another beautiful Eroica.
> Great filler as well with Coriolan ouverture.
> Savall and fellows, such great musicians. Sadly they did not record more Beethoven or classic repertoire...


That's my favorite Eroica recording


----------



## Malx

Prokofiev, Symphonies Nos 6 & 7 - LSO, Gergiev.


----------



## Rambler

*Berlioz: Requiem and Te Deum* Sir Colin Davis on Philips








The Requiem and Te Deum from this 9 CD box set.

Isn't the Requiem a fantastic piece. Archetypal Berlioz. Over the top in sections, with the huge array of timpani thundering out. But many parts are quite sparingly scored. A work of huge contrasts. I would love to hear this monumental work live in a suitable venue.


----------



## Haydn man

Listening to a selection from this box set
Sensitive playing and good recording
Recommended


----------



## Johnmusic

*An amazing interpretation of this Act III scene in the legendary Met debut of Bidu Sayão as Manon in Massenet's "Manon, with the wonderful and unfortunately forgotten Sydney Rayner as Des Grieux. *

This performance's version strangely cuts the entrance of Manon "Suis-je gentille ainsi?" and places the wonderful "Profitons bien de la jeunesse" in the Card Game scene, right before "Oui, je viens t'arracher". Strange, but still this performance is very valuable for their great interpretations, Sayão's Manon being probably the big reference for this role even now, 80 years later


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos. 8-11*


----------



## senza sordino

A mixed bag of music this week.

Biber Rosary Sonatas, so nice to wake up to.









Beethoven piano sonatas #15, 8 & 3. A CD from my local library. I don't know the piano sonatas and I've wondered what all the fuss is about. I recognized #8, Pathetique. I liked his, and will continue exploring his piano sonatas, and other composers' solo piano music too.









A recent purchase, Cello Concerti of Finzi, Bax, Bliss, Moeran and a Stanford Irish Rhapsody.









Magnard Piano Trio and Violin Sonata, the Violin Sonata is impressive, I wonder if I could learn it?









Bartok Violin Concertos 1& and Viola Concerto


----------



## Eramire156

*Sergei Prokofiev 
Piano Concerto No.3, op.26*









*Julius Katchen

István Kertesz
London Symphony Orchestra*

Recorded November 1968, Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Johnmusic

*Smetana. Libussa (Ouverture)
Orchester des National-Theaters Prag · Dirigent: Zdenek Chalabada

Rimsky- Korssakoff · Die Zarenbraut (Ouverture)
Sinfonie-Orchester FOK, Prag. Dirigent: Vaclav Smetacek

DvoraK · Meim (Ouverture Op. 62)
Tschechische Philharmonie · Dirigent: Alois Klima

Originalaufnahmen ARTlA, Prag




*


----------



## Johnmusic

*Joan Sutherland's debut performance as Lucrezia Borgia(1972)*


----------



## Malx

Using my free couple of months subscription to Qobuz to good effect:

Britten, Serenade for Tenor, Horn & Strings Op31 + Nocturne Op60 - Ian Bostridge, Berlin PO, Simon Rattle.









Next up is the Beethoven Eroica from Jordi Savall mentioned earlier today, taking advantage of Qobuz again.


----------



## Eramire156

*Richard Strauss
Vier letzte Lieder*









*Lucia Popp

Klaus Tennstedt
London Philharmonic Orchestra *


----------



## starthrower




----------



## jim prideaux

Bartok-Concerto for Orchestra performed by Boulez and the CSO.


----------



## KenOC

Classical symphony day!

Haydn: Symphonies No. 6 "Le Matin" and No. 88.

Mozart: Symphonies No. 39, No. 31 "Paris", and No. 25 "Little G minor".


----------



## Malx

Schoenberg, Violin Concerto - Hilary Hahn, Swedish RSO, Esa-Pekka Salonen.
This is the recording of this concerto that made it work for me - and the Sibelius is very fine to complete a great disc.


----------



## starthrower

Disc 2
7 Early Songs
Piano Sonata
Wozzeck orchestral interlude
Lyric Suite


----------



## Johnmusic

*Cavaleria Rusticana - Pietro Mascagni

Wonderful singing and interpretation.
Recording of 1930. Giannina Arangi-Lombardi was born in Marigliano, 20 June 1891, and died in Milan on July 9, 1951. For three years sang the mezzo-soprano roles. Debut as a soprano in 1923. Santuzza was one of his great performance. Arangi-Lombardi was the teacher of Leyla Gencer in Ankara in 1949.




*


----------



## Johnmusic

*Spectacular tone and dynamics.*
Beniamino Gigli - Song of the Indian Guest (1932)


----------



## Johnmusic

On to the 88

Guiomar Novaes plays Schumann Arabeske Op. 18 





Ignaz Friedman plays Anton Rubinstein "Valse Caprice" 





Annie Fischer - Haendel Chaconne in G major 





Josef Hofmann plays Chopin Ballade No. 1 in G minor, Op. 23 





Arturo Michelangeli - Debussy Reflets dans l'eau


----------



## Johnmusic

*Glorious music and performances.*
Annie Fischer plays Mozart: Klavierkonzert C-dur ("Elvira Madigan") 





Hungarian pianist Annie Fischer performs Chopin's Fantasy-Impromptu from a 1955 Melodiya Vinyl LP


----------



## Joe B




----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.31 in B Minor, Op.33, No.1

Aeolian String Quartet: Emanuel Hurwitz and Raymond Keenlyside, violins -- Margaret Major, viola -- Derek Simpson, cello


----------



## WVdave

Beethoven ‎- Symphony No. 5 In C Minor, Op. 65
Boston Symphony Orchestra, Serge Koussevitzky, Conductor 
RCA Victor Red Seal ‎- LM-1021, Vinyl, LP, US, 1951.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Weber*: Piano Concertos

Peter Rosel (piano)

Dresden Staatskapelle, Herbert Blomstedt


----------



## Guest

Wonderfully played and recorded.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn, Hummel, Hertel & Stamitz*: Trumpet Concertos

Håkan Hardenberger (trumpet)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Pugg

​*Bruckner*: Symphony No. 4 in Eb Major 'Romantic'

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Vinyl edition .


----------



## agoukass

Carnegie Hall Debut - 1960

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas including Op. 3 No. 2, Op. 14 No. 1, Op. 54, and Op. 57 "Appassionata." 
Encores by Schubert, Schumann, and Chopin.

I have always been an admirer of Richter's playing, but listening to this recital has officially made me a fan.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Abel* - Symphonies (6), Op. 7

La Stagione Frankfurt, Michael Schneider


----------



## Jacck

I listened to 
*Brahms 3+4* - Brahms sounds like a hybrid of Bach and Beethoven, very complex music. 
*Sibelius 4* - I did not like this symphony very much, too slow and full of anxiety, had a problem keeping attention to it
*Haydn 6* - sounds like Mozart
*Schumann 4* - very good symphony


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*: Beatus Vir -Lauda Jerusalem et al.

Ensemble Instrumental De Lausanne Michel Corboz


----------



## Pugg

*Rossini:* The Barber of Seville

Calvin Marsh (baritone), Cesare Valletti (tenor), Robert Merrill (baritone), Fernando Corena (bass vocal), Roberta Peters (soprano), Giorgio Tozzi (bass vocal), Margaret Roggero (mezzo-soprano)

Metropolitan Opera Orchestra, Erich Leinsdorf


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Trio sonatas op. 4 by Corelli with Enrico Gatti and Ensemble Aurora.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Violin Sonatas Nos. 5 & 9

Itzhak Perlman (violin) & Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)


----------



## Malx

Lively Beethoven to get things moving along this Sunday morning:

Symphonies 1 & 2 - La Chambre Philharmonique, Krivine. Who I believe conducts in running spikes!


----------



## Joe B

Listening to "The Hymn of Jesus"


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Prokofiev*
Piano Sonata No. 9 in C major, Op. 103
Etudes, Op. 2
Toccata in D minor, Op. 11
Sarcasms, Op. 17
~~~~~~
Visions fugitives, Op. 22
Tales of an Old Grandmother, Op. 31
Romeo and Juliet: Ten Pieces for Piano, Op. 75
~~~~~~
*Matti Raekallio* [Ondine, 2011]

The rather flabby 9th piano sonata apart, this is fine music. The high point is probably 'Visions fugitives'.










*Michael Tippett*
A Child of Our Time
*Thomas, Fujimura, Davislim, Rose; LSO & Chorus, Sir Colin Davis*
[LSO Live, 2008]










*
Debussy*
Sonate pour flute, alto et harpe
Syrinx
Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faune
Chansons de Bilitis*
*Bertholde, Causse, Moretti, Jacob; Irene Jacob*, recitante*
[HM, 1998]


----------



## Haydn man

Noticed in one of the voting games that Paganini Violin Concertos were mentioned 
So here goes with No.1 from this set which seems to be critics favourite


----------



## Pugg

*J.S. Bach*: Cantatas, St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244 / *Handel*: Messiah, HWV 56 - Arr. Mozart As Der Messias, K.572
Edith Mathis, Münchener Bach-Orchester, Karl Richter


----------



## Joe B

Listening to "The Gift of Life"


----------



## Blancrocher

Rameau: une symphonie imaginaire (Minkowski)
Rameau: Grands Motets (Herreweghe)
Bach/Scarlatti: Piano Music (Marcelle Meyer)
Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for solo violin (Szeryng; 1955)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy*: La Mer/Images for orchestra: II. Ibéria / Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune

Rayal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Taggart

Disc 28 of










Awfully awe-ful


----------



## Vasks

*Gretry - Overture to "Lucile" (Sanderling/ASV)
Jadin - Piano Sonata in C minor, Op. 6, No. 1 (Wang/Discover)
F. J. Haydn - Symphony #84 (Dutoit/London)*


----------



## Eramire156

jim prideaux said:


> Bartok-Concerto for Orchestra performed by Boulez and the CSO.


Last night concert with CSO featured the Concerto, heard it live for the first time, hard to beat Reiner, Solti , Boulez, Levine and Ozawa with the CSO, but the Venezuelan conductor led a wonderful performance.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rosetti*: Symphony in C major (Murray A1)
Piano Concerto in B major (Murray C4)
Natasa Veljkovic (piano)

Symphony in E flat major (Murray A29)

Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim, Johannes Moesus.


----------



## Judith

Listening to Mahler Symphony no 1 performed by Royal Concergebouw conducted by Riccardo Chailly. My favourite Mahler symphony. Love that the first movement incorporates the second, the latter being my favourite movement.


----------



## Guest

*Schumann*

Arabesque OP. 18
Papillons OP.2
Sinfonische etüden Op.13


----------



## Pugg

*Alzira* - Paolo Gavanelli, Marina Mescheriakova & Ramón Vargas
Fabio Luisi, L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande.


----------



## Eramire156

From the Decca Sound mono box set

*Johannes Brahms 
Piano Quintet in f minor, op.34*









*Quinteto Chigiano*


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770): Violin Concerto in D Major, D31

Giovanni Guglielmo on violin with L'Arte dell'Arco


----------



## cougarjuno

*Rheinberger Organ Works * -- sonatas Nos. 8 and 9, Ten Trios

Wolfganag Rubsam


----------



## Boston Charlie

This morning a few lesser knowns by Edvard Grieg: Holberg Suite, Two Elegiac Melodies, Two Melodies for Strings, Two Nordic Songs by Terje Tonnesen and the Norwegian Chamber Orchestra.

The above is part and parcel of a digital compilation (Rise of Masters: Grieg 100) a super-value with 100 tracks of Grieg's music by Norwegian musicians unknown to me but very, very good. Grieg has become one of my favorites. Though he hails from Norway I never thought of Grieg as cold weather music along the lines of Tchaikovsky, Rachmaninoff or Sibelius. To the contrary, Grieg is High Romantic, warm and spring-like.


----------



## Boston Charlie

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Michael Tippett*
> A Child of Our Time
> *Thomas, Fujimura, Davislim, Rose; LSO & Chorus, Sir Colin Davis*
> [LSO Live, 2008]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *


*

Interesting and ambitious work by Michael Tippet: that makes use of African-American spiritual music, the plight of the outsider, and the mother/child bond. I have the other recording Colin Davis made of "Child of Our Times" with Jessye Norman, as well as, a recording by Richard Hickox featuring an all-Black cast of soloists. Maestro Davis must have liked the work if he published two recordings of it.*


----------



## Boston Charlie

Vasks said:


> _LP ... World Premiere Recording_


I purchased the above LP way back in the 1980s when I was deeply entrenched in my "Shostakovich phase.". I see the 15th as something of a throwback to the composer's youthful works where he playfully quotes Rossini and Wagner, uses the percussion in unusual ways and fades out. Excellent choice.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Symphony #6


----------



## cougarjuno

*Respighi - Ancient Airs and Dances and Three Botticelli Pictures
*
Lopez-Cobos and Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Malx

Disc 1 from this newly acquired boxed set:

Melodien / Chamber Concerto / Piano Concerto / Mysteries of the Macabre.
First two pieces played by Schoenberg Ensemble - Reinbert de Leeuw
Next two by Asko Ensemble again conducted by Reinbert de Leeuw. The Piano Concerto is played by Pierre-Laurent Aimard.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Jacck said:


> I listened to
> *Brahms 3+4* - Brahms sounds like a hybrid of Bach and Beethoven, very complex music.
> *Sibelius 4* - I did not like this symphony very much, too slow and full of anxiety, had a problem keeping attention to it
> *Haydn 6* - sounds like Mozart
> *Schumann 4* - very good symphony


I have similar feelings about Sibelius 4th symphony. It's my least favorite one, too gray for my tastes. I prefer his sunniest side.


----------



## senza sordino

A good purchase two months ago, Strauss Don Juan and A Hero's Life









From Spotify, I thought I would try some Bruckner. So I listened to his fourth symphony. I'm not usually into Bruckner's music. This listen was fine. From Spotify 









Beethoven Piano Sonatas. After yesterday's listen to three, I thought I'd try some more. This album was recommended to me last month. It's played on a fortepiano, which took a few minutes to get use to. I listened to #14 Moonlight, #21 Waldstein, #23 Appassionata, #26 Les Adieux. Impressive. From Spotify 









Beethoven and Berg Violin Concerti. My CD. I listened to the LvB first, even though the Berg is first, for continuity in my listening. An impressive performance 









Schoenberg Transfigured Night, Chamber Symphonies 1&2. From Spotify. I thoroughly enjoyed this.


----------



## Scopitone

Now streaming on Google Play:

The Franck Violin Sonata in A Major, from this album.


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner: Symphony No. 4. Klemperer/Philharmonia. An excellent performance and recording. One of my favorites of this work.


----------



## Boston Charlie

MusicSybarite said:


> I have similar feelings about Sibelius 4th symphony. It's my least favorite one, too gray for my tastes. I prefer his sunniest side.


It's my opinion that the 4th is Sibelius' finest symphonic statement in that it is less reliant upon the lush sentiments and bombast that characterizes the more popular 2nd or 5th. Not that those other Sibelius symphonies aren't a good deal of fun, but I find the 4th to the most original and well-crafted in a musical sense.


----------



## Joe B

senza sordino said:


> Schoenberg Transfigured Night, Chamber Symphonies 1&2. From Spotify. I thoroughly enjoyed this.


That is a really good disc.


----------



## Rambler

*Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette and L'Enfance du Christ* Sir Colin Davis on Philips








These comprise the first three discs from this excellent 9 CD boxed set.

Romeo and Juliette has to be one of Berlioz's greatest compositions. The real heart of the music lies in the central sections - largely orchestral - wonderful music. The vocal music is largely confined to the opening and closing sections.

Apparently, like Shakespeare, Berlioz wanted to provide a moral commentary after the death of the lovers. To my ears this is an anti-climax.


----------



## Boston Charlie

After a few days away from this forum, I saw that there was some discourse concerning Beethoven's 3rd played by Jordi Savall and his HIP friends. I checked it out on YouTube. It seems to be a very fine recording. The faster tempos and the sharp attacks that seems to characterize many HIP musicians when performing Beethoven almost reminds me a bit of Toscanini's approach.


----------



## Boston Charlie

senza sordino said:


> Schoenberg Transfigured Night, Chamber Symphonies 1&2. From Spotify. I thoroughly enjoyed this.


I'll third this wonderful CD. The conductor-less Orpheus Chamber Orchestra was an experiment in cooperation that most often yielded good results. I wonder if the OCO is still in business?


----------



## Malx

Boston Charlie said:


> After a few days away from this forum, I saw that there was some discourse concerning Beethoven's 3rd played by Jordi Savall and his HIP friends. I checked it out on YouTube. It seems to be a very fine recording. The faster tempos and the sharp attacks that seems to characterize many HIP musicians when performing Beethoven almost reminds me a bit of Toscanini's approach.


I'm currently listening to another HIP recording of the Eroica dispatched with some speed but Krivine adopts a relatively suitable pace for the funeral march second movement. 
It works for me!


----------



## senza sordino

Boston Charlie said:


> I'll third this wonderful CD. The conductor-less Orpheus Chamber Orchestra was an experiment in cooperation that most often yielded good results. I wonder if the OCO is still in business?


The Orpheus Chamber Orchestra is still in business with a concert tonight, Sunday, in NYC. Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

They are terrific, alas I only own two of their CDs. And it wasn't the one I played this morning.

I've played a few pieces with a string orchestra in the style of the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra, that is, standing and without a conductor. It's a challenge. You have to watch and listen to the other members of the orchestra much more than you have to with a conductor, and the results are terrific. It's so rewarding and exciting to play like that.


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Symphony no.8*









*Willem Mengelberg 
Concertgebouw Orchestra *


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos. 12-14*


----------



## Flavius

Bach: Cantata BWV 111. Mathis, Reynolds, Schreier, Adam, Munich Bach Choir & Orch./ Richter (Archiv)


----------



## Nocture In Blue




----------



## Eramire156

*Johann Sebastian Bach
Goldberg Variations, BWV 988*









*Maria Tipo*


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Johnmusic

_*Beethoven: Symphony No 3 "Eroica" Toscanini/NBC RS3D Stereo *_

This historic recording from 1949 is heard in stereo 3D for the first time. Noted columnist and music critic Deems Taylor famously commented that Arturo Toscanini's recordings of the Beethoven Symphonies were by far the best available. His statement is certainly understandable when we consider the incredible popularity his recordings enjoyed in the 1930s and 40s. His Beethoven was, and is, legendary.

Clipping and some other issues have been left untouched; the approach has been as conservative as possible. The acoustics are genuine.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Boston Charlie said:


> It's my opinion that the 4th is Sibelius' finest symphonic statement in that it is less reliant upon the lush sentiments and bombast that characterizes the more popular 2nd or 5th. Not that those other Sibelius symphonies aren't a good deal of fun, but I find the 4th to the most original and well-crafted in a musical sense.


Well, we are different listeners, so I don't consider Sibelius 4th his most original symphony/work. I've tried some recordings and the result is the same.


----------



## deprofundis

greetins folks, tonight im listening to lastest purchsed, early german polyphony of :* Léonhard Paminger *, sacred vocal work performed by Stimmwerck enssemble of Germany.Needless to says this is amazing purchased, whit an outstanding enssemble.And i puchased also Bnf recording of Guillaume de Machaut is secular work from 1960.

Goodnight :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

This is a superb recording on an 11-string guitar of JS Bach violin, cello, and keyboard works all transcribed by the guitarist.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## KenOC

Bach's unaccompanied violin partitas and sonatas, played on the cello by Markku Luolajan-Mikkola. Listening to the Chaconne. Well, it's certainly different!


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Symphony #6


----------



## Janspe

*G. Mahler: Symphony No. 7*
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg, led by Michael Gielen









Gielen's cycle has been met with quite a lot of critical approval, and I'm intrigued by his decision to combine some of the works with some unusual pairings - although the 7th with which I started stands alone. I enjoyed this recording a lot!


----------



## KenOC

Hanson's Symphony No. 1, "Nordic", Schwarz and the Seattlites. Hanson was a wizard with those horns throughout. The ending always reminds me of that scene in Ben-Hur: "Ramming speed, Hortator!"


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Symphony #6


----------



## agoukass

Rachmaninoff: Variations on a theme of Corelli, Preludes (selection)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*- Piano trios.
Disc 6
Beaux Arts Trio.


----------



## deprofundis

Ladies & gentelmen i'm listning to few goodies, i just purchased, first and foremost Cyprien de Rore on ricercar label( splendid), deuxio i found a superbe Heinrich Isaac perform by Jordi Savall mostly songs & motets, than finally im finishing the day whit Blue Heron offering of : Music for the Peterhouse partbook vol.1 whit gorgeous polyphony of England.

goodnight folks, take care


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Emperor Concerto, Fleisher/Szell. One of my favorite performances.


----------



## Pugg

*Dvorak*: Symphony 9 / Carnival Overture, Op. 92/ My Home Overture, Op. 62

L.S.O - István Kertész


----------



## kyjo

Recently:

Dukas' _La Peri_:









A wonderfully enchanting score that deserves to be ranked alongside the ballets of Debussy and Ravel.

Ives' String Quartet no. 1 'From the Salvation Army':









Though an early work in a generally late-romantic style, it's still identifiably Ives in its occasionally surprising harmonic collisions. The slow movement references one of my favorite hymn tunes, 'Come Thou Fount of Every Blessing'.

Martinu's _Vanishing Midnight_:









This substantial, recently discovered (I believe) orchestral triptych from 1922 is a real find. It hardly resembles Martinu's mature, folk-influenced works at all, being darkly impressionist in nature. The final movement, 'Shadows', is particularly impressive and is genuinely frightening at times!


----------



## agoukass

Nikolai Medtner: Forgotten Melodies, Book I (Op. 38)

Marc-Andre Hamelin, piano


----------



## kyjo

Hanson's Symphony no. 6:









This is (comparatively) the most modern-sounding of Hanson's symphonies. It still contains the typical Hanson trademarks, but it's a remarkably concise work which doesn't quite contain the long-breathed melodies of his previous symphonies and doesn't shy away from some well-judged dissonance. It's still an eminently accessible and enjoyable work, of course.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Heather Harper (soprano) & Helen Watts (contralto)

London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Sir Georg Solti

Vinyl edition


----------



## Pugg

*Hummel*- Missa Solemnis in C major, etc.

Patricia Wright (soprano), Helen Medlyn (alto), Patrick Power (tenor), David Griffiths (bass)

Tower Voices New Zealand, New Zealand Symphony Orchestra, Uwe Grodd


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mascagni*: Isabeau

Lynne Strow Piccolo, Adriaan van Limpt, Henk Smit, Anna Marangaki, Jard van Nes, Wendela Bronsgeest, Sjef van Wersch, Charles van Tassel, Tom Haenen

Netherlands Radio Symphony Orchestra, Netherlands Radio Choir, Kees Bakels


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 52 'Lobgesang'

Christiane Karg, Christina Landshamer (sopranos) & Michael Schade (tenor)

Chorus & Orchestra of Bavarian Radio, Pablo Heras-Casado


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Opera Arias

Ascanio in Alba,/Lucio Silla, K.135 / Idomeneo, re di Creta, K.366, et al

_Edith Mathis_, Leopold Hager/ Karl Böhm/ Wolfgang Sawallisch


----------



## Rtnrlfy

No picture but starting off the morning with a vinyl copy of Bruckner's Symphony No. 4, Vienna Symphony/Otto Klemperer (adopted from a sidewalk sale yesterday).


----------



## Pugg

​
* Paganini & Sarasate*/ Itzhak Perlman

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Lawrence Foster

Paganini: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra No. 1 in E flat
Sarasate: Carmen Fantasy, Op. 25
Sarasate: Introduction and Tarantella, Op. 43
Sarasate: Zigeunerweisen, Op. 20


----------



## Janspe

*R. Gagneux: Triptyque for cello and orchestra*
London Symphony Orchestra, led by Seiji Ozawa
Mstislav Rostropovich, cello


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Also adopted from the sidewalk sale yesterday for 94 cents (a steal!) - harp music by Boieldieu and Rodrigo. I was completely unfamiliar with Boieldieu but that's a lovely work.


----------



## Janspe

*R. Gagneux: String Quartets No. 1 & No. 2*
Unfortunately I was unable to find out which of the musicians on this disc are participating in these quartet performances


----------



## pmsummer

IL PRIMO LIBRO DE MADRIGALI
_Venezia 1611_
*Heinrich Schütz*
The Consort of Musicke
Anthony Rooley - director
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*: Double Concertos

I Musici

Vivaldi: Concerto in A major RV552
Vivaldi: Concerto in A major, RV521
Vivaldi: Concerto in A minor for Two Violins, RV 523
Vivaldi: Concerto in D minor for violin, organ & strings RV541
Vivaldi: Violin concerto in D major RV 582


----------



## Vasks

*Rubinstein - Overture to "Dmitry Donskoy" (Andreescu/Marco Polo)
Rachmaninov - Variations on a Theme of Corelli (Laredo/Sony)
Prokofiev - Le Pas d'Acier: Suite (Jarvi/Chandos)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: Rigoletto

Renato Cioni, Cornell MacNeil, Dame Joan Sutherland, Cesare Siepi, Stefanie Malagu, Anna di Stasio, Giuseppe Morresi, Fernando Corena, Giulio Corti, Luisa Valle

Chrorus and Orchestra of Accademia di Santa Cacelia, Nino Sanzogno


----------



## realdealblues

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 5_
*[Rec. 1959, Live]*









Conductor: Paul Paray
Orchestra: Detroit Symphony Orchestra


----------



## insomniclassicac

Philipp Scharwenka - Piano Trio in C-Sharp Minor, op. 100






Performer: Trio Parnassus


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Malx

Having dug this set out from a dusty corner of my collection I continue this evening with Symphony No 4.









Cued up for listening to next and prompted by an earlier post:
Vaughan Williams, Symphony No 9 - LSO, Previn.


----------



## chill782002

Beethoven Symphony No 5

Eugen Jochum / Berliner Philharmoniker

Recorded live January 12, 1945


----------



## JACE

It's been a while since I visited these parts. I hope everyone's doing well! 

Today's listening:

Brahms: Symphony No. 1 / Jochum, London PO (Warner Classics)









Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 5 / Segerstam, Helsinki PO (Ondine)









Mahler: Symphony No. 3 / Kubelik, Bavarian RSO (DG)


----------



## Scopitone

I'm, like, streaming this one, and stuff.


----------



## Eramire156

Prompted by weather, and a previous post on this thread. During this mornings rain and now in what promises to be an overcast afternoon, time for the unrelenting gloom of Sibelius' fourth symphony.

This mornings interpretation, on the way home from work

*Jean Sibelius 
Symphony no. 4*









*Anthony Collins
London Symphony Orchestra *

Recorded 22-25 February 1954, Kingsway Hall, London

This afternoon listening to,









*Herbert von Karajan
Berlin Philharmonic *

Recorded December 1976, Philharmonie, Berlin

To these ears no one plumbs the depths of this symphony, like Karajan and Berlin, they seem to revel in this bleak and barren landscape.


----------



## Scopitone

Up next:


----------



## Johnmusic

Vladimir Horowitz plays Nicolai Medtner Fairy Tales opus 51 no. 3 





Vladimir Horowitz - Chopin, Introduction and Rondo


----------



## millionrainbows

*Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2, Eugene List, piano*. This is on the second disc of this 2-fer; the first disc is pictured. It's in stereo. These are MCA reissues of the old Westminster label recordings, usually good recordings and performances. Recommended.


----------



## wkasimer

Goldberg Variations, Lars Vogt (Ondine):


----------



## Guest

Some amazing piano playing here, especially in the transcription of 3 movements from Stravinsky's "The Firebird." Good sound (96k/24 bit FLAC) if a little bright/clangorous in loud passages.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto (Heifetz) (MAGNIFICENT)*
Jascha Heifetz, violinist
Sir Thomas Beecham, Royal Philharmonic
Recorded June 10, 1949


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos. 16 and 17*


----------



## JACE

*The Copland Collection: Orchestral Works, 1948-1971 (Sony)*
Disc 1: _The Red Pony_ Film Suite; Dance Panels: Ballet in Seven Sections; etc. 
Aaron Copland (conductor) with the New Philharmonia O & LSO


----------



## Guest

Her playing is a bit idiosyncratic and certainly not HIP, but I find it enjoyable--just wish she had omitted a repeat or two so it would have fit on one disc. Very clear but close/dry sound. The engineering places her in one's listening room!


----------



## Guest

A fine performance and one of DG's better recording efforts.


----------



## Scopitone

This album is primarily the Sonatas 3 & 21.


----------



## Eramire156

the sun wants to make an appearance, but before it does another Sib 4th

*Jean Sibelius 
Symphony no.4*









*Sir Thomas Beecham
London Philharmonic Orchestra *

Studio no.1, Abby Road, London, 10 October 1937


----------



## Malx

Purcell, Hail! Bright Cecilia - Soloists, Monteverdi Choir, English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner.

Disc 4 from this boxed set.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Beautifully performed music on the theremin performed by Grégoire Blanc.
Thérémin : Debussy : Clair de Lune 





J.S.Bach : Variation Goldberg n°25, Thérémin performed by Grégoire Blanc.





==========================

Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasileiras No. 5 - theremin & guitar performed by Bertram Burkert - Guitar http://bertramburkert.com/
Carolina Eyck - Theremin




*


----------



## Johnmusic

*Prodigy Cellist Will Amaze You. WOW what a beautiful tone when she is playing legato and what a clean tone when she plays otherwise.*


----------



## Scopitone

Now streaming:










This one begins with the concertos 1 & 2. At 2.5 hours for all 5 concertos and a few sonatas, I will probably not listen to the whole album right now. But we shall see.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## pmsummer

REQUIEM DES ROIS DE FRANCE
LES MELANGES
*Eustache Du Caurroy* - 1549-1609
Doulce Mémoire
Denis Raisin Dadre - director
_
Naïve_


----------



## cougarjuno

*Bizet - Piano Works

*Setrak (piano)


----------



## Scopitone




----------



## elgar's ghost

Reinhold Glière - Symphony no.3 [_Ilya Muromets_] op.42 (1908-11). Harold Farberman's recording lasts for nearly an hour and a half - I wonder if this could be termed as 'taking the scenic route'.


----------



## Blancrocher

Ravel: Daphnis and Chloe (Dutoit)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 1 in C major, Op. 21: Christopher Hogwood, The Academy of Ancient Music:


----------



## deprofundis

Nicolas Gombert: magnificat 1-8, gimell records, from notoriously good Tallis Scholars, they may had flawn in there career but ths magnificat are wonderfull, stat or the art, a triumph, this is what got me into magniificat has a genra , goodnight, im sipping a camomille herbal tea slowly to make last the pleasure, im so poor, got a bag of tobacco and tea, im too proud to borrow money ,and even if i could no one has money to loan, i allready own 100$, but that ockay i will figure something out work out something hey.

:tiphat:


----------



## Scopitone




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Joe B




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn Symphony # 84 in E Flat major and # 85 in B Flat major "La Reine":
Herbert Von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra:


----------



## Johnmusic

*Wonderful sound and music.*
Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen) on Harpejji G16 by Mathieu Terrade. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wr87Z7rZiWE


----------



## Scopitone




----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven* - Sonatas No. 14 "Moonlight" - No. 8 "Pathetique" -
Van Cliburn.


----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> It's been a while since I visited these parts. I hope everyone's doing well!
> 
> Today's listening:
> 
> Brahms: Symphony No. 1 / Jochum, London PO (Warner Classics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 5 / Segerstam, Helsinki PO (Ondine)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mahler: Symphony No. 3 / Kubelik, Bavarian RSO (DG)


*Great to see you back, hope you are alright!*!
I for one missed you.


----------



## Pugg

Joe B said:


> Today's commute:





Scopitone said:


>


Two of the finest recital discs ever made. :angel:


----------



## Pugg

*Clementi *- Piano Sonatas for Two

Piano Duo Genova & Dimitrov

Clementi: Sonatas Op. 14/3, 3/1, 3/2, 6/1 & 3/3 for piano four hands
Clementi: Sonatas Op. 1a & 12 for two pianos


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: Overtures.
Neville Marriner.
Sudden urge for Mozart.


----------



## Pugg

​*Johann Sebastian Bach*- Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 1, 2 & 3

B.P Herbert von Karajan.

UK vinyl LP album


----------



## Jacck

*Dvořák 1+2* (Bělohlávek) - quite enjoyable symphonies, especially the 1st. it shows that it was inspired by Beethoven.


----------



## Pugg

*Liszt*: Hungarian Rhapsody No.12 in C sharp minor, S.244 
Liszt: Liebestraum No.3 in A flat, S.541 No.3
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz No.1, S.514
Liszt: 10 Harmonies poétiques et religieuses, S.173 - No. 7 Funérailles
Liszt: Concert Paraphrase on Rigoletto, S.434 after Verdi's opera 
Liszt: 6 Etudes d'exécution transcendante d'après Paganini, S.140 - 3. La Campanella
*Jorge Bolet*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss* : Arabella

Lisa della Casa (Arabella), Hilde Gueden (Zdenka), George London (Mandryka), Otto Edelmann (Waldemar), Ira Malaniuk (Adelaide), Mimi Coertse (Fiakermilli), Anton Dermota (Matteo), Waldemar Kmentt (Elemer), Eberhard Wächter (Dominik), Harald Pröglhoff (Lamoral), Judith Hellwig (Kartenaufschlägerin),Wilhelm Lenninger (Welko)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Guest

*Brahms*

*Dietich Fischer-Dieskau & Wolfgang Sawallisch*

My dear lovely Brahms :angel:

CD 2
1. Songs and romances (8) for voice & piano, Op. 14: No. 5. Trennung ('Wach auf, wach auf, du junger Gesell')
2. Songs and romances (8) for voice & piano, Op. 14: No. 6. Gang zur Liebsten ('Des Abends kann ich nicht schlafen gehn')
3. Songs and romances (8) for voice & piano, Op. 14: No. 7. StÃ¤ndchen ('Gut Nacht, gut Nacht, mein liebster Schatz')
4. Songs and romances (8) for voice & piano, Op. 14: No. 8. Sehnsucht ('Mein Schatz ist nicht da')
5. Poems (5) for voice & piano, Op. 19: No. 2. Scheiden und Meiden ('So soll ich dich nun meiden')
6. Poems (5) for voice & piano, Op. 19: No. 5. An eine Äolsharfe ("Angelehnt an die Efeuwand")
7. Songs (4) for voice & piano, Op. 43: No. 1. Von ewiger Liebe ('Dunkel, wie dunkel in Wald und in Feld!')
8. Songs (4) for voice & piano, Op. 43: No. 2. Die Mainacht ("Wann der silberne Mond durch die Gesträuche blinkt")
9. Songs (4) for voice & piano, Op. 43: No. 3. Ich schell' mein Horn ins ("Ich schell' mein Horn ins Jammertal")
10. Songs (4) for voice & piano, Op. 46: No. 1. Die KrÃ¤nze ('hier ob dem Eingang seid befestiget')
11. Songs (4) for voice & piano, Op. 46: No. 2. Magyarisch ('Sah dem edlen Bildnis allzu sÃ1/4Ãen Wunderschein')
12. Songs (4) for voice & piano, Op. 46: No. 3. Die Schale der Vergessenheit ('Eine Schale des Stroms, welcher Vergessenheit')
13. Songs (4) for voice & piano, Op. 46: No. 4. An die Nachtigall ('GeuÃ nicht so laut der liebentflammten Lieder')
14. Songs (5) for voice & piano, Op. 47: No. 1. Botschaft ('Wehe, LÃ1/4ftchen, lind und lieblich')
15. Songs (5) for voice & piano, Op. 47: No. 2. Liebesglut ("Die Flamme hier, die wilde, zu verhehlen")
16. Songs (5) for voice & piano, Op. 47: No. 3. Sonntag ("So hab' ich doch die ganze Woche")
17. Songs (5) for voice & piano, Op. 47: No. 4. O liebliche Wangen ("O liebliche Wangen, ihr macht mir Verlangen")
18. Songs (7) for voice & piano, Op. 48: No. 1. Der Gang zum Liebchen ('Es glÃ¤nzt der Mond nieder')
19. Songs (7) for voice & piano, Op. 48: No. 2. Der Überläufer ("In den Garten wollen wir gehen aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn")
20. Songs (7) for voice & piano, Op. 48: No. 5. Trost in Tränen ("Wie kommt's daß du so traurig bist")
21. Songs (7) for voice & piano, Op. 48: No. 6. Vergangen ist mir Glück und Heil ("Vergangen ist mir Glück und Heil")
22. Songs (7) for voice & piano, Op. 48: No. 7. Herbstgefühl ("Wie wenn im frost'gen Windhauch tödlich")
23. Songs (5) for voice & piano, Op. 49: No. 1. Am Sonntag Morgen ('Am Sonntag Morgen, zierlich angetan')
24. Songs (5) for voice & piano, Op. 49: No. 2. An ein Veilchen ('Birg, o Veilchen')
25. Songs (5) for voice & piano, Op. 49: No. 3. Sehnsucht ('Hinter jenen dichten WÃ¤ldern')
26. Songs (5) for voice & piano, Op. 49: No. 4. Wiegenlied ('Guten Abend, gut' Nacht')
27. Songs (5) for voice & piano, Op. 49: No. 5. AbenddÃ¤mmerung ('Sei willkommen, Zwielichtstunde!')


----------



## Guest

*Rachmaninov*

24 preludes Vladimir Ashkeneazy


----------



## Guest

*Bach*

Brandenburgische Konzerte 1-2-3


----------



## eljr

Choir of the Vienna Hofburgkapelle
Gregorian Chant for the Church Year

Cd V

Genre
Classical
Relesae Date
February 22, 2011
Duration
6 CD's


----------



## eljr

Exultate Choir / Thomas D. Rossin
From Darkness to Light (A Tenebris ad Lucem)

Genre
Classical
Release Date: October 15, 2016
Label: Exultate
Copyright: ℗© 2016 Exultate
Total Length: 57:13


----------



## eljr

Allar Kaasik
Timeless Light: Estonian Cello Works

Release Date October 6, 2017
Duration01:20:49
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Concerto
Recording Date1988
Recording Location
Estonia Concert Hall, Tallinn, Estonia
Pärnu Concert Hall, Pärnu, Estonia
St James's Church (Jaakobi kirik), Viimsi, Estonia
St John's Church (Johanneksenkirkko), Helsinki, Finland


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Today's commute:





Pugg said:


> Two of the finest recital discs ever made. :angel:


OK, OK, I just downloaded it. I will give it a listen shortly.

:tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Piano works from Chopin and Franck this morning.

_Rondo_ in C-minor op.1 (1825), , _Rondo à la mazur_ in F op.5 (1826), _Rondo_ in C op.posth.73 (1828), _Rondo_ in E-flat op.16 (1832) plus six mazurkas and five sets of variations:



_Prélude, Fugue et Variation_ in B-minor for organ [arr. for piano by Harold Bauer] (orig.1859-62), _Prélude, Choral et Fugue_ (1884) and _Prélude, Aria et Final_ (1886-87):


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart* -Piano sonatas.
K279/280/282/283
Daniel Barenboim.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Des Knaben Wunderhorn (12 songs, 1901 version)

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (soprano), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone)

London Symphony Orchestra, George Szell


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> OK, OK, I just downloaded it. I will give it a listen shortly.
> 
> :tiphat:


It is VERY sweet!


----------



## Pugg

​
The Carnegie Recital :_ Daniil Trifonov_

Chopin, Frédéric François (1810-49)
Liszt, Ferencz (1811-86)
Medtner, Nikolai (1880-1951)
Scriabin, Alexander Nikolayevich (1872-1915)


----------



## JSBach85

pmsummer said:


> PRAETORIUS
> Magnificat per omnes versus super ut re mi fa sol la (For Six Parts)
> Aus tiefer Not schrei ich zu dir (For Four Parts)
> Der Tag vertreibt die finster Nacht (For Four Parts)
> Venite exultemus Domino (For Nine Parts)
> Maria Magdalena (For Four Parts)
> Peccavi fateor (For Six Parts)
> Der Cxvi Psalm Davids (For 5 Instruments And 5 Voices)​*Michael Praetorius*
> Huelgas Ensemble
> Paul van Nevel - director
> _
> Sony - Vivarte_


:tiphat:That's a great recording, my favourite Praetorius performances just after the amazing McCreesh reconstruction of a Mass for Christmas Morning. Paul van Nevel deeply understand the music of this period and that is something that I value over other features.


----------



## Sonata

*Richard Strauss: Daphne*, with Renee Fleming


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner*: Götterdämmerung (Immolation Scene) & Tristan und Isolde (Prélude and Liebestod)

Charles Munch, Boston Symphony Orchestra,*Eileen Farrell *(soprano)


----------



## Nocture In Blue




----------



## Guest

*The Eton Choirbook*


----------



## Vasks

*Steffani - Overture to "Niobe" (Fasolis/Decca)
G. Gabrielli - Canzoni: duodecimi toni a 10 & primi toni a 8 (His Majestys Sagbutts & Cornetts/Hyperion)
Albinoni - Concerto a cinque, Op. 5, No. 3 (Standage/Chandos)
Viviani - Selections from "Capricci armonici" (Letzbor/Arcana)
Locatelli - Concerto grosso, Op. 1, No. 12 (Biondi/Opus 111)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel*: Concerti grossi Op. 6 Nos. 1-12 HWV319-330

Australian Brandenburg Orchestra, Paul Dyer


----------



## Robert Gamble

Symphonies 93, 99 and 100 to start an otherwise gloomy, rainy day...


----------



## Taplow

Traverso said:


> *Rachmaninov*
> 
> 24 preludes Vladimir Ashkeneazy


Definitely a favourite. :cheers:


----------



## Taplow

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mahler*: Des Knaben Wunderhorn (12 songs, 1901 version)
> 
> Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (soprano), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone)
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra, George Szell


Also available on the Great Recordings of the Century series:


----------



## insomniclassicac

Juliusz Zarębski - Les roses et les epines, Op. 13






Pianist: Kiryl Keduk


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Merl

I love these Brilliant Boccherini discs. Gorgeous readings abound here.


----------



## JACE

Pugg said:


> *Great to see you back, hope you are alright!*!
> I for one missed you.


Thank you, Pugg! You're very kind. 

I've been fine. Just busy with Life -- work, raising kids, and all that.

Today, I've been listening to:


















Specifically, Brahms' Third Piano Sonata & Other Short Works


----------



## chill782002

A very fine performance.


----------



## Vronsky

Welcome back, Jace!










Debussy/Ravel complete piano music (CD2)
Claude Debussy: Préludes, Book 1, Mazurka, Nocturne & Other Works
Gordon Fergus-Thompson


----------



## JACE

Taplow said:


> Definitely a favourite. :cheers:


It's one of my favorites too.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Brahms' Violin Sonatas


----------



## millionrainbows

Found this nifty little book/2-CD set used for $7.99. Excellent selection of his best Bach on the CDs, and lots of photos & biographical info. A nice fetish object for GG fans.









​


----------



## Vronsky

Frédéric Chopin: Scherzos, Ballades, Waltzes 
Philippe Entremont


----------



## bharbeke

*Tchaikovsky: 3 Morceaux, Op. 9* (Franco Trabucco on YouTube)

The second of these, Polka de Salon, is quite good. The other two were just okay with the third having some sweet moments here and there.


----------



## millionrainbows

$1.99 at Goodwill. Smaller than usual orchestra gives this clarity. Recording is good. It sounds like the "end" of something, appropriate.


----------



## insomniclassicac

Vronsky said:


> Frédéric Chopin: Scherzos, Ballades, Waltzes
> Philippe Entremont


One of the very first classical CD's I owned as an early teen. I devoured it (and still do!) constantly.


----------



## Eramire156

*Allan Pettersson
Symphony no. 2*









*Stig Westerberg
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## JACE

More of Brahms' exquisite solo piano music:










*Brahms: Piano Works / Peter Rösel (Edel Classics)*
Disc 3


----------



## Nocture In Blue




----------



## JohnD

JACE said:


> Thank you, Pugg! You're very kind.
> 
> I've been fine. Just busy with Life -- work, raising kids, and all that.
> 
> Today, I've been listening to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specifically, Brahms' Third Piano Sonata & Other Short Works


I agree--welcome back!


----------



## JohnD

JACE said:


> Thank you, Pugg! You're very kind.
> 
> I've been fine. Just busy with Life -- work, raising kids, and all that.
> 
> Today, I've been listening to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specifically, Brahms' Third Piano Sonata & Other Short Works


Dang! Is that Rubinstein Plays Brahms set out of print already?!
(Update: I originally checked amazon.com but it looks like this set is still available from amazon.uk.)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Alfred Schnittke*
Complete String Quartets
Kronos Quartet
~~~~~~
String Quartet No.1 
Canon in Memoriam Igor Stravinsky, for string quartet
String Quartet No.2 
String Quartet No.3
~~~~~~~
String Quartet No. 4
Collected Songs Where Every Verse Is Filled with Grief
~~~~~~~
*Kronos Quartet* [Nonesuch, 2CDs; 1998]

A fine, and precisely realised collection - this is rarely music of conventional beauty (although it sometimes is) but it is angular, difficult, 'dense and emotionally extreme, powerful and at times angry'. I like these discs very much.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Dame Joan Sutherland. Nuns´Chorus. Casanova. J. Strauss II. *

Dame Joan Sutherland, soprano.
New Philharmonia Orchestra. Dir. Richard Bonynge.Recorded in 1966.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger's chamber works part one.

Violin Sonata no.1 in D-minor op.1 (1890):Violin Sonata no.3 in A op.41 (1899):
_Romanze_ in G for violin and piano WoO (1901):
_Petite Caprice_ in G-minor for violin and piano WoO (1901):​









Cello Sonata no.1 in F-minor op.5 (1892):

 (Reimund Korupp - cello/Rudolf Meister - piano)

Cello Sonata no.2 in G-minor op.28 (1898):

 (Reimund Korupp - cello/Michael Dussek - piano)

Sonatas 1-4 for solo violin op.42 (1900):


----------



## Janspe

*J. Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 in D minor, Op. 104*
BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, led by John Storgårds









For me, the 6th is the most elusive and strange of the seven symphonies Sibelius completed. That doesn't mean that I wouldn't love it - on the contrary, I'm very intrigued by it and feel this radiant peace when listening to it.


----------



## Eramire156

On the turntable

*Felix Mendelssohn 
Symphony no.4 "Italian"*









*Arturo Toscanini 
NBC Symphony Orchestra *

RCA Victor LM-1851









Broadcast 28, February, 195


----------



## Blancrocher

Tureck playing the Italian Concerto & co., and Rosen in the Art of Fugue

Gould's Salzburg Recital


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Malx

Sampled this 4 disc set of the Symphonies of Miloslav Kabelac - this evening Symphony No 2 & Symphony No 8.

Interesting, if not quite in the top rank but seriously tempting me to purchase.


----------



## Joe B

Nocture In Blue said:


>


WHOA! I've never seen anything like this before. Talk about a wild performance. I do wonder how many people in the audience had no idea what they were in for; Classical Music Shock and Awe.


----------



## KJ von NNJ

I just finished listening to Respighi's Roman Trilogy played by the Philadelphia Orchestra conducted by Riccardo Muti. Warner Classics. This re-issue of the 1985 recording originally on EMI is an exciting one. The sound is excellent too. One of the most powerful versions of these three great tone poems. Roman Festivals has to be heard to be believed, for it is played flat out with stunning precision. 
Yesterday, I listened to the ASMF and Sir Neville Marriner 1990 recording of the Roman Trilogy on Philips. I had my doubts about this group being able to pull off a compelling version. It's quite different from Muti. Marriner gives everything a bit more room to breathe. It's not as white-hot as Muti and the Philly orchestra, but there is plenty of power and atmosphere to burn. The detail is wonderful and I am very happy to have both of these recordings in my growing discography of Respighi's music.

Right now I'm listening to Paganini's Grand Sonata in A major for guitar. Marco Tamayo is the guitarist on this 2004 recording on Naxos. There is lots more on this disc; Ghiribizzi, Sonata#'s 4, 30, 6 and 14. Plus, Three Caprices 11, 5 and 24 (originally for solo violin). I'm always listening to solo guitar music after dear Ottorino's orchestral music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Piano Quartet in G Minor*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Flavius

Pettersson: Sym. Nr.7 & Sym. Nr.11. Norrkoping Sym. Orch./ Segerstam (BIS)


----------



## cougarjuno

*String Quartets by Opera composers* (Verdi, Humperdinck, Wagner, Puccini and Respighi)

Leipzig String Quartet


----------



## Johnmusic

*So beautifully melodic and joyful.*
_
Gaetano Donizetti - Quintetto Per Archi Con Chitarra In Do Maggiore, Orchestra da Camera di Santa Cecilia, Vincenzo Bolognese (violin), Mario Gangi (guitar)….
1.Larghetto-Allegro - 0:00 
2.Andante-Allegro - 04:06 
3.Andante-Allegro - 07:54 
4.Largo-Allegro - 11:26 
5.Larghetto-Allegro - 16:25 
6.Andante-Allegro Quasi Presto - 20:25_


----------



## Janspe

*R. Strauss: Also sprach Zarathustra, Op. 30*
San Francisco Symphony, led by Herbert Blomstedt









I'm so in love with this piece!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Elgar, Cello Concerto*

Pablo Casals with Sir Adrian Boult conducting, from a 1945 recording.


----------



## Johnmusic

_*Spohr - Violin Concerto No. 8 In A Minor 'In modo di scena cantante' 
Simone Lamsma, violin - Sinfonia Finlandia Jyvaskyla, Patrick Gallois conductor




*_
For information and analysis of this work visit http://muswrite.blogspot.com/2014/07/...
For information and analyses of other works visit Musical Musings at http://muswrite.blogspot.com/


----------



## Janspe

*S. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto*
Orchestra of the Mariinsky Theatre, led by Valery Gergiev
Yuri Bashmet, viola









I think this incredible piece from 1996 is one of Gubaidulina's stronger efforts in the concertante genre, and that's quite a big compliment given how many masterpieces she's written in the genre. I can already hear some foreshadowing of the _In tempus praesens_ which only comes a decade afterwards - but this piece certainly stands on its own feet. An absolute must to anyone interested in viola concertos; violists should take note, this piece needs more outings...


----------



## cougarjuno

*Milhaud - Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2*

Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse / Michel Plasson

Milhaud's symphonies are well-crafted, charming, engaging pieces that deserve much more recognition


----------



## Joe B

Listening to "Job"


----------



## Johnmusic

*Chill Out - Relaxing Classical Guitar, Spanish, Acoustic, Classical Music, Part 2 *

The Music: Part. 2
Romance de Durandarte
Sonata, Andante
Atom hearts Club Duo, Andante
Standchen
Evocacion from Suite Iberia
Menuett No.4
Agathe
Fantasia X
Lob der Thranen
Grand Serenade
Liebeskied from Bardenklange
Homenaje a Tarrega
Nocturne in E major
Partita No.2 Chaconnehttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOZhkTLTKzU


----------



## Vronsky

Edvard Grieg & Robert Schumann: Piano Concertos & Konzertstück
Philippe Entremont · Rudolf Serkin
Philadelphia Orchestra · Eugene Ormandy


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Disc #1:

Henryk Wieniawski: Polonaise de Concert in D major, Op. 4 (7:07)
Alexander Glazunov: Meditation, Op. 32 (3:41)
William Kroll: Banjo and Fiddle (2:59)
Balys Dvarionas: Pezzo Elegiaco (Elegy) (6:21)
Henryk Wieniawski: Polonaise Brillante in A major, Op. 21 (10:11)
Myroslav Skoryk: Melody from the lm The High Mountain Pass (3.37)
Dmitri Kabalevsky: Rondo, Op. 69 (7:39)
Sergei Taneyev: Romance, Op. 26, No. 6 (4:01)
Fritz Kreisler: Tambourin Chinois (3:55)
Myroslav Skoryk: Spanish Dance (4:31)
Nino Rota: Improvviso (6:24)
Kara Karayev: Waltz from the ballet The Seven Beauties (4:04)
Henryk Wieniawski: Scherzo Tarantelle, Op. 16 (5.02)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Georg Philipp Telemann Oboe concertos:
concerto in E Minor, TWV51:e1
concerto in A Major, TWV51:A2
concerto in D Major, TWV51:d5 "Gratioso"
concerto in C Minor, TWV51:c2
concerto in D Minor, TWV51:d1
concerto in G Major, TWV51:G3

Thomas Indermuhle, oboe, English Chamber Orchestra led by Thomas Indermuhle:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Marion Bauer, Sun Splendor
*

Marion Bauer was Nadia Boulanger's first American student. She is the one who told Aaron Copland about Boulanger. It's a shame she is pretty much forgotten now. This is a bad recording, but the piece is interesting.


----------



## Johnmusic

_*An anthology of mostly Heifetz- Stunning.*_
*Jascha Heifetz - Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso *


----------



## Johnmusic

*Clara Rockmore Performs Tchaikovsky's Valse Sentimentale 





Clara Rockmore - Nocturne In C# Minor by Clara Rockmore 




*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven:* Piano Concerto No. 3

Rudolf Serkin (piano)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa

Beethoven: Fantasia for Piano, Chorus and Orchestra in C minor, Op. 80
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37


----------



## Flavius

Fayrfax: Missa Tecum principium. Cardinall's Musick/ Carwood, Skinner (ASV)


----------



## senza sordino

Barber Cello Concerto Britten Cello Symphony 









Barber Symphonies 1&2 School for Scandal Overture and First Essay for Orchestra 









Roy Harris Symphonies 3&4









Carter Piano Concerto and Variations for Orchestra, first rate album from Spotify 









Carter String Quartets 1-5, two CDs from Spotify. I find the music of Elliott Carter endlessly fascinating


----------



## JACE

*Bax: Symphony No. 4; Tintagel / Bryden Thomson, Ulster Orchestra (Chandos)*
Beautiful music.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Pugg

*Quatuor Modigliani: Intuition*

Quatuor Modigliani

Arriaga: String Quartet No. 3
Mozart: String Quartet No. 6 in B flat major, K159
Schubert: String Quartet No. 4 in C major, D46


----------



## Pugg

​
*Weber*: Masses Nos. 1 & 2

Krisztina Laki (soprano), Marga Schiml (alto), Josef Protschka (teor), Jan-Hendrik Rootering (bass), Elisabeht Speiser (soprano), Helen Watts (alto), Kurt Equiluz (tenor), Siegmund Nimsgern (bass)

Instrumentalensemble Werner Keltsch, Stuttgarter Hymnus-Chorknaben, Bamberger Symphoniker und -chor, Gerhard Wilhelm, Horst Stein


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Symphony 2 & Cello Concerto

Mischa Maisky (cello)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Jacck

*Dvořák 3
Schumann 2
Henri Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement ou La Nuit Étoilée*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Invisible wires? Gerry Anderson (of "Thunderbirds" fame) puppets? They don't look as if they're jumping for joy!


----------



## Pugg

TurnaboutVox said:


> Invisible wires? Gerry Anderson (of "Thunderbirds" fame) puppets? They don't look as if they're jumping for joy!


I think the right word is Photoshopping


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini*: Zelmira

Elizabeth Futral (Zelmira), Bruce Ford (Antenore), Manuela Custer (Emma), Antonino Siragusa (Ilo), Marco Vinco (Polidoro), Mirco Palazzi (Leucippo), Ashley Catling (Eacide), Mathias Hausmann (Gran Sacerdote di Giove)

Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Maurizio Benini


----------



## Guest

*Beethoven*

Overture "Leonore No.3 "
Symphony No.1
Piano Concerto No.4


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Don Giovanni & Die Entführung for Wind Ensemble 
*Rossini* - Overture- Barbiere di Siviglia & L'italiana in Algeri

Netherlands Wind Ensemble.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: Horn Concertos 1-4

Barry Tuckwell (french horn)
Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Guest

*Obrecht*


----------



## Pugg

​*Carl Stamitz*: Four Symphonies

L'arte del mondo, Werner Ehrhardt


----------



## JSBach85

Pugg said:


> ​*Carl Stamitz*: Four Symphonies
> 
> L'arte del mondo, Werner Ehrhardt


I'm listening to samples and sounds really good. I am not familiar with l'arte del mondo, as far as I know they recorded Medonte (Myslivecek), La Finta Giardiniera (Anfossi), La Clemenza di Tito (Gluck), among other appealing recordings. The orchestra and particularly the instruments sounds really well.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin:* Piano concerto 2 / Rondo à la Krakowiak

Bella Davidovich/ Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Pugg

JSBach85 said:


> I'm listening to samples and sounds really good. I am not familiar with l'arte del mondo, as far as I know they recorded Medonte (Myslivecek), La Finta Giardiniera (Anfossi), La Clemenza di Tito (Gluck), among other appealing recordings. The orchestra and particularly the instruments sounds really well.


Look at this:

https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical/search?search_query=L'arte+del+mondo


----------



## Robert Gamble

Been a long time since I listened to Dvorak's New World Symphony... Starting with the 8th before the main course...


----------



## Vasks

*Beethoven - Overture to "Creatures of Prometheus" (Dausgaard/Simax)
Beethoven - Piano Sonata #15 (Gulda/Philips)
Beethoven - Symphony #7 (Dohnanyi/Telarc)*


----------



## Guest

*Gounod-Dvořák-R.Strauss*


----------



## Johnmusic

_*LUDWIG VAN BEETHOVEN
Konzert fur Klavier und Orchester Nr. 4 G-dur, op. 58*_

*1. Satz: Allegro moderato
2. Satz: Andante con moto
3. Satz: Rondo - Vivace

WILHELM BACKHAUS, Klavier
WIENER PHILHARMONIKER, Dirigent: CLEMENS KRAUSS




*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - chamber works part two.

Clarinet Sonata no.1 in A-flat op.41 no.1 (1900) and Clarinet Sonata no.2 in F-sharp minor op.49 no.2 (1900):



String Quartet no.1 in G-Minor op.54 no.1 (1901):



Piano Quintet no.2 in C-minor op.64 (1901-02):



Violin Sonata no.4 in C op.72 (1903):










String Quartet no.3 in D-minor op.74 (1903-04):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mussorgsky*: Pictures at an Exhibition (two versions)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano and direction)


----------



## elgar's ghost

TurnaboutVox said:


> Invisible wires? Gerry Anderson (of "Thunderbirds" fame) puppets? They don't look as if they're jumping for joy!


I was wondering if the extractor fan in the ceiling was on too high a setting.


----------



## JACE

TurnaboutVox said:


> Invisible wires? Gerry Anderson (of "Thunderbirds" fame) puppets? They don't look as if they're jumping for joy!





Pugg said:


> I think the right word is Photoshopping


I dunno. I sorta like it. It's certainly different.

When Thelonious Monk wanted to encourage his band to play especially well, he'd say, "Let's go raise the bandstand."

And I've heard conductors refer to the "sensation of levitation" when music reaches a certain magical, exalted level. I recall Riccardo Chailly using this phrase in a documentary about Mahler. (It sounds even better in Italian: _sensazione di levitazione_.)

So, in a way, music can make defying gravity possible. Or at least I presume that's what they're going for.


----------



## Jacck

I've bought good quality new headphones for about €150 and what a difference it makes ! I listened to 
*Schumann 1* and so finished listening to all his symphonies. All were really good. It is no Beethoven rip off, he has his own voice
*Dvořák 4* - very enjoyable symphony
*Sibelius 6+7* - so I finished all Sibelius symphonies. Very interesting music and composer, I will relisten later. 
*Bartok String Quartet 3+4* - excellent. Amazing what can be done with 4 string instruments. The playing techniques that he uses are very unorthodox


----------



## JACE

elgars ghost said:


> I was wondering if the extractor fan in the ceiling was on too high a setting.


Ha! Funny!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*J. S. Bach*
Complete Sonatas and Partitas for Violin Solo, 
*Rachel Podger* [Channel Classics, 2002]










Complete Sonatas for Violin and Obbligato Harpsichord
*Rachel Podger, Trevor Pinnock; viola da gamba, Jonathan Manson* [Channel Classics, 2000]










Complete Suites for Solo Cello
*Janos Starker* [EMI, rec. 1958/9; CD 2002]


----------



## Guest

Harvey
Body Mandala (et al)









Some of his music reminds me of Scelsi.


----------



## JACE

I've really been enjoying Bax's music lately. Right now, it's:










*Arnold Bax: Symphony No. 2; Nympholept / Bryden Thomson, London PO (Chandos)*

Has anyone read Lewis Foreman's biography _*Bax: A Composer and His Times*_? I haven't -- but I'm thinking it might be fun to give the book a look-see.


----------



## Guest

*Dvořák-Smetana*

Live recording 1989 & 1990


----------



## Manxfeeder

JACE said:


> So, in a way, music can make defying gravity possible. Or at least I presume that's what they're going for.


Or that they look like Ken dolls.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## elgar's ghost

This evening - Max Reger's chamber works part three.

_Serenade no. 1_ in D for flute, violin and viola op.77a (1904):










String Trio no. 1 in A-minor op.77b (1904):



Cello Sonata no. 3 in F op.78 (1904):
_Caprice _in A-minor for cello and piano WoO (1901):
_Caprice _and _Kleine Romanze _for cello and piano op.79e (1904):



Violin Sonata no. 5 in F-sharp minor op.84 (1905):










Sonatas nos. 5-8 for solo violin op.91 (1905):


----------



## Malx

Dipping into a box I bought a number of years back when the price was £29.99 incl p&p - at that price it is a bargain containing some wonderful historic recordings.
Great music if you can live with the historical sound quality which is generally very acceptable, but I do appreciate some are less tolerant of older recordings.
I have a policy of playing these recordings at the start of a listening session so there is no feeling of disappointment in the sound having previously listened to modern discs - just my preference!

Mozart, Violin Concerto No 5 - David Oistrakh, Radio SO of the Soviet Union, Kyrill Konraschin (1947).


----------



## Nocture In Blue

To me Karajan is the greatest Sibelius interpreter of all time.


----------



## MusicSybarite

JACE said:


> I've really been enjoying Bax's music lately. Right now, it's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Arnold Bax: Symphony No. 2; Nympholept / Bryden Thomson, London PO (Chandos)*
> 
> Has anyone read Lewis Foreman's biography _*Bax: A Composer and His Times*_? I haven't -- but I'm thinking it might be fun to give the book a look-see.


Bax is great, sadly underrated yet. That Thomson's set is mandatory for Bax listeners


----------



## Guest

After reading a great review, which stated that Katsaris' Grand Fantasy was nearly as long as Bach's Goldberg Variations and as difficult to play as Busoni's Fantasia Contrapuntistica, I decided to order it since those are two of my favorite pieces. Well, length and difficulty are about all it offers! It's hardly the intellectual achievement of either of those pieces. Imagine a 53 minute Liszt Hungarian Rhapsody, with less catchy melodies, and you get the picture! Maybe I need to give it another chance. Anyway, the sound quality is excellent.


----------



## Haydn man

No.104 'London'
I can't explain how much I enjoy this set and Haydn Symphonies in general.
It just sounds 'right' to me


----------



## Johnmusic

Correct playing code is above
Chill Out - Relaxing Classical Guitar, Spanish, Acoustic, Classical Music, Part 2

The Music: Part. 2
Romance de Durandarte
Sonata, Andante
Atom hearts Club Duo, Andante
Standchen
Evocacion from Suite Iberia
Menuett No.4
Agathe
Fantasia X
Lob der Thranen
Grand Serenade
Liebeskied from Bardenklange
Homenaje a Tarrega
Nocturne in E major
Partita No.2 Chaconnehttps


----------



## Johnmusic

*What wonderful beauty and delight.*

*



*
Best Classical Violin Music: Vivaldi, Corelli, Mozart, Tchaikovsky, Stamitz, Szymanowski 
TRACKLIST
Vivaldi - Sinfonia in C Major, RV 112: I. Allegro
Corelli - Concerto Grosso No. 1 in D Major, Op. 6: I. Largo ( 01:58 )
Vivaldi - Strings Concerto in G Minor, RV 152: I. Allegro molto ( 04:55 )
Mozart - Eine kleine Nachtmusik in G Major, K. 525: I. Allegro ( 06:52 )
Tchaikovsky - Nutcracker Suite, Op. 71a: No. 1, Miniature Overture. Allegro giusto ( 12:55 )
Corelli - Concerto Grosso No. 1 in D Major, Op. 6: II. Largo ( 16:12 )
Vivaldi - Concerto for Strings in D Major, RV 121: III. Allegro ( 19:50 )
Vivaldi - Concerto No. 1, in E Major, Op. 8, RV 269: III. Allegro Pastorale « Primavera » ( 21:53 )
Piccinni - La Molinarella: Symphony ( 26:16 )
Stamitz - Sinfonia Concertante in D Major: III. Rondò ( 32:16 )
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto No. 2 in D Minor, Op. 61: II. Andantino sostenuto ( 37:17 )
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto No. 2 in D Minor, Op. 61: III. Allegramente ( 43:34 )
Corelli - Concerto Grosso No. 9 in F Major, Op. 6: II. Corrente. Vivace ( 45:12 )
Vivaldi - Strings Concerto in B-Flat Minor, RV 164: I. Allegro ( 47:06 )
Corelli - Concerto Grosso No. 10 in C Major, Op. 6: I. Allemanda. Allegro ( 49:06 )
Vivaldi - Sinfonia in G Major, RV 149: I. Allegro molto ( 52:16 )
Vivaldi - Sinfonia in G Major, RV 149: II. Andante ( 54: 08 )
Corelli - Concerto Grosso No. 10 in C Major, Op. 6: III. Allegro ( 55:43 )
Strauss II - Frühlingsstimmen, Op. 410 ( 58:43 )
Vivaldi - Concerto for Strings in E Minor, RV 133: I. Allegro ( 01:06:21 )
Strauss - Tritsch-Tratsch-Polka, Op. 214 ( 01:08:44 )
Vivaldi - Sinfonia in B Minor, RV 169 "Al Santo Sepolcro": II. Allegro non molto ( 01:11:21 )*

The violin was first known in 16th-century Italy, with some further modifications occurring in the 18th and 19th centuries. In Spain, Italy and Europe, it served as the basis for stringed instruments used in western classical music, the viola and the violin. Violinists and collectors particularly prize the instruments made by the Stradivari, Guarneri and Amati families from the 16th to the 18th century in Brescia and Cremona and by Jacob Stainer in Austria. According to their reputation, the quality of their sound has defied attempts to explain or equal it, though this belief is disputed*.


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Earlier, Respighi - Concerto in A Minor for Piano and Orchestra (1902), Toccata for Piano and Orchestra (1928) and Fantasia Slava for Piano and Orchestra (1903). Konstantin Scherbakov, Piano. Slovak Radio SO (Bratislava) conducted by Howard Griffiths. Naxos, 1994. The concerto is a 20 minute, one movement work that shape-shifts it's way to a fitfull conclusion. Plenty of variety in mood, tempo and feeling. Excellent pianism. The Toccata is a 21 minute work written in the same year as Roman Festivals. I suppose the Fantasia (9 minutes) is a tip of the hat to Rimsky-Korsakov with whom Respighi had done some studying with early in his career. Respighi had also taken lessons from Max Bruch not too long after his studies with RK.

Right now, I'm in the middle of the Brahms Intermezzo's. Glenn Gould, piano (no guitar?)
Max Bruch......hmmm, I have the Conlon recordings of the three symphonies. It's been a while...........


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I’ve taken a break from Classical recently to recharge and I feel better for it as I return to listening. I fell into a rut and burned out a little listening to a smaller number of works more frequently and neglecting my varied backlog of listening.

Returning to my listening, I am taking a different approach and I have broadened my listening.

I started with watching the ROH performance of Verdi’s Rigoletto at my local Cinema. I was unfamiliar with this opera (I have recordings but my progress in Opera is not as fast as I would like - though slow and methodical works better for me). I really enjoyed the piece - especially the performance of Dimitri Platanias in titular role. I enjoyed Lucy Crowe’s Gilda but I found her similarity in age to Dimitri’s a little distracting initially. It didn’t lessen my enjoyment however and it was a great evening.

My recent listening has included:
- Carl Loewe: Ballads - Thomas Quasthoff & Norman Shetler (phenomenal Lieder performed equally so. It isn’t often Hermann Prey faces such strong competition in my regards)
- Dimitri Shostakovich: The Gadfly (Complete Score - Reconstructed by Fitz-Gerald) - Mark Fitz-gerald & the Deutsche Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz
- A Handel Orchestral piece by Wilhelm Furtwängler & the Berliner Philharmoniker - I don’t know the name of the piece, I missed it but enjoyed the performance immensely.

The latter inspired my current listening. Handel’s Concerto Grosso in A Minor and Gluck’s Iphigénie en Aide Overture performed by Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia. When it comes to Baroque, I find Klemperer has an excellent grasp of the spirit of the music and though not ‘HIP’ delivers a performance which gets to the heart of the music without being overwrought or leaden - especially in Handel and Gluck. I find the sound of the Philharmonia quite refreshing to be honest.

It isn’t the swiftest but it doesn’t fall into a leaden, laboured trap - Klemperer, for my tastes, judges the pacing well.


----------



## Eramire156

*Bruno Walter, Wiener Philharmoniker and Mozart*

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
Piano Concerto no.20 in D minor, K. 466*









*Bruno Walter (pianist and conductor)
Wiener Philharmoniker*

Recorded 7 May, 1937


----------



## Malx

Another dip into the big box brings out:

Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto No 3 - Horowitz, RCA Victor Orchestra, Reiner (1951).


----------



## Guest

JS Bach
Unaccompanied Cello Suites


----------



## agoukass

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 2

Schumann (orch. Shostakovich): Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 120

Gidon Kremer, violin 
Boston Symphony Orchestra / Ozawa


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 8, Pathetique*

Glenn Gould.


----------



## Eramire156

Despite the intrusive surface noise a performance worth hearing.

*César Franck
Symphonic Variations *









*Robert Casadesus

John Barbirolli 
New York Philharmonic-Symphony Orchestra *

Recorded live Carnegie Hall 29 November, 1936


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: 16 Minuets K 176* (found on Raoul Torresi's YouTube channel, no idea who the performers are)

These were all high quality, and some of them even sounded familiar. Were they ever reused in anything?


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Joe B

Currently listening to:


----------



## cougarjuno

*Rossini - Overtures and Introduction, Theme and Variations for Clarinet and Orchestra *

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra / Charles Neidich (clarinet)


----------



## cougarjuno

*Mussorgsky - Song cycles*

Anatoli Saifiulin (bass); Nikolai Demidenko (piano)


----------



## Vronsky

Sviatoslav Richter Plays Scriabin Live in Warsaw (27.10.1972)


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Stravinsky's "Les Noces"


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony #6 in F Major, Op. 68: Bruno Weil, Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra:










On spotify.


----------



## Flavius

Monteverdi: 7th Book of Madrigals. Les Arts Florissants/ Agnew (hm)


----------



## bharbeke

A fine performance of Mozart's Divertimento in D "Salzburg Symphony No. 1" K125a/K136 (Dongmin Kim, New York Classical Players


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Anton Bruckner, Symphony # 00 in F Minor: Georg Tintner, Royal Scottish National Orchestra:


----------



## starthrower




----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## pmsummer

FOR JEAN ON HER BIRTHDAY
_Violin Sonata in A minor, String Quartet No.2 in A minor (For Jean on her Birthday), Six Studies in English Folk-Song, Phantasy Quintet_
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
Music Group of London
Hugh Bean - violin, director
_
EMI_


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith




----------



## Vronsky

William Kapell Artistes Répertoires
Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 2
Frédéric Chopin: Sonata No. 2
Claude Debussy: Children's Corner
Sergei Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
& Other Works


----------



## bejart

Henri-Joseph Rigel (1741-1799): Symphony No.11 in D Minor

Concerto Koln


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Symphonies 3 & 4 
Hermann and Dorothea overture.
Riccardo Muti Conducting


----------



## JACE




----------



## Pugg

​
*Milhaud*: Symphonies Nos. 7 - 9

Basel Radio Symphony Orchestra, Alun Francis

Milhaud: Symphony No. 7, Op. 344
Milhaud: Symphony No. 8, Op. 362 "Rhodanienne"
Milhaud: Symphony No. 9, Op. 380


----------



## kyjo

Shostakovich's Cello Sonata:









Mork and Vogt really get under the skin of this masterful sonata of contrasts.

Beethoven's Cello Sonata no. 4:









A really characterful, gruff (in a good way) performance which suits this unusual, quixotic sonata.

P.S. I'm planning to program both of these works on my spring recital.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruckner*: Symphony No. 8 in C minor

Wiener Philharmoniker, Carlo Maria Giulini

Vinyl edition


----------



## Pugg

​*Strauss *- Four Last Songs

Renée Fleming (soprano)

Münchner Philharmoniker, Christian Thielemann

Strauss, R: Ariadne auf Naxos
Strauss, R: Ein schones war (from Ariadne auf Naxos)
Strauss, R: Es gibt ein Reich (from Ariadne auf Naxos)
Strauss, R: Freundliche Vision, Op. 48 No. 1
Strauss, R: Fünf Lieder, Op. 48
Strauss, R: Verfuehrung Op. 33 No. 1
Strauss, R: Vier letzte Lieder
Strauss, R: Winterweihe, Op. 48 No. 4
Strauss, R: Wo war ich? Tod und lebe (from Ariadne auf Naxos)
Strauss, R: Zueignung, Op. 10 No. 1
Strauss, R: Zweite Brautnacht! (from Die Ägyptische Helena)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Boito* - Mefistofele

Samuel Ramey (Mefistofele), Michele Crider (Elena/Margherita), Vincenzo La Scola (Faust), Eleonora Jankovic (Martha), Ernesto Gavazzi (Wagner/Nereo), Eleonora Jankovic (Pantalis)

Orchestra e Coro del Teatro alla Scala, Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Guest

*Mozart*

Die Entführung aus dem Serail

Quality time...:angel:


----------



## Vronsky

Frédéric Chopin: Various Piano Works (David Fray)


----------



## elgar's ghost

This morning - Max Reger's chamber works part four.

_Prelude and Fugue_ in A-minor for solo violin WoO (1902):
_Prelude_ in E-minor for solo violin WoO (1915):
Sonatas nos. 9-11 for solo violin op.91 (1905):










Piano Trio no.2 in E-minor op.102 (1907-08):



_Suite_ in E-minor for violin and piano op.103a (1908):










_Kleine Sonata nr. 2_ (Violin Sonata no. 7) in A for violin and piano op.103b no. 2 (1909):










_Zwölf kleine Stücke nach eigenen Liedern aus op.76 (Twelve Little Pieces on His Own Songs from op.76)_ for violin and piano op.103c (1909):


----------



## Pugg

*Dvorak*: Piano Quartets Nos 1 & 2

Miguel Da Silva (viola)

Busch Trio


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*: Serenades Opp. 22 & 44

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Vasks

*Chappell - Boy Wizard Overture (Sutherland/ASV)
Austin - Rhapsody: Spring (Bostock/Dutton)
Carwithen - Suffolk Suite (Hickox/Chandos)
Hedges - Festival Dances (Sutherland/Dutton)*


----------



## realdealblues

*Hector Berlioz*
_Symphonie Fantastique, Op. 14_
*[Rec. 1963]*







Conductor: Otto Klemperer
Orchestra: Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

*Debussy*: 
1. Danse bohemienne, L 4 - Aldo Ciccolini
2. Mazurka, L. 75 - Aldo Ciccolini
3. Reverie, L 76 - Aldo Ciccolini
4. Tarentelle styrienne, L. 77a - Aldo Ciccolini
5. Ballade (Ballade slave), L. 78 - Aldo Ciccolini
6. Valse romantique, L. 79 - Aldo Ciccolini
7. Suite bergamasque, L 82: I Prelude - Cecile Ousset
8. Suite bergamasque, L. 82: II. Menuet - Cecile Ousset
9. Suite bergamasque, L. 82: III. Clair de lune - Cecile Ousset
10. Suite bergamasque, L. 82: IV. Passepied - Cecile Ousset
11. Arabesques, L. 74: No. 1 - Michel Beroff
12. Arabesques, L. 74: No. 2 - Michel Beroff
13. Nocturne, L. 89 - Aldo Ciccolini
14. Images (oubliees), L 94: I Lent - Aldo Ciccolini
15. Images (oubliees), L 94: II Dans le mouvement d'une "Sarabande", c'est-a-dire avec une elegance grave et lente, meme un peu vieux portrait, souvenirs du Louvre, etc - Aldo Ciccolini
16. Images (oubliees), L 94: III Quelques aspects de "Nous n'irons plus au bois" parce qu'il fait un temps insupportable - Aldo Ciccolini


----------



## Pugg

​
*Krommer*: Concertos for 2 Clarinets and Orchestra Op.35 & Op.91 / Rossini: Variations

Sabine Meyer/Wolfgang Meyer/Württembergisches Kammerorchester Heilbronn/Jörg Faerber, Wolfgang Meyer (clarinet), Sabine Meyer (clarinet)

Württembergisches Kammerorchester Heilbronn, Jörg Faerber


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn:* Cäcilienmesse, Paukenmesse & Kleine Orgelmesse

Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Bavarian Radio Chorus, Die Regensburger Domspatzen, Eugen Jochum, Rafael Kubelik, Theobald Schrems

Haydn: Mass, Hob. XXII: 5 in C major 'Cäcilienmesse'
Haydn: Mass, Hob. XXII: 7 in B flat major 'Kleine Orgelmesse'
Haydn: Mass, Hob. XXII: 8 in C major - Missa Cellensis 'Mariazellermesse'
Haydn: Mass, Hob. XXII: 9 in C major 'Paukenmesse'


----------



## JACE

Two takes on Bax's First:









Symphony No. 1 / Bryden Thomson, London Philharmonic Orchestra (Chandos)









Symphony No. 1 / Vernon Handley, BBC Philharmonic (Chandos)


----------



## wkasimer

Yet another recording of the Goldberg Variations, this one by American pianist Lori Sims:









Despite the fact that I've never heard of Sims before, this is superb - I liked it enough on Spotify to buy a copy, and I need another GV recording like I need the plague.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Krommer*: Concertos for 2 Clarinets and Orchestra Op.35 & Op.91 / Rossini: Variations
> 
> Sabine Meyer/Wolfgang Meyer/Württembergisches Kammerorchester Heilbronn/Jörg Faerber, Wolfgang Meyer (clarinet), Sabine Meyer (clarinet)
> 
> Württembergisches Kammerorchester Heilbronn, Jörg Faerber


You must love the clarinet !:tiphat:


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Merl

This lovely account today......


----------



## Jacck

I listened to
*Sibelius 7
Mahler 2
Schostakovich 6
Stravinsky - Symphony in Three Movements*


----------



## insomniclassicac

Franck - Ballade, Op. 9






Performer: Julia Severus


----------



## Guest

*Trumpetenkonzerte*

Especially the Haydn trumpet concerto,so lovely,so joyous and heart warming.Thank you Pugg for posting it here a few times.:tiphat:


----------



## MattB

Elements (Deluxe) (2015)

Ludovico Einaudi


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - chamber works part five tonight.

_
Allegretto grazioso _in A for flute and piano WoO (1902):_
Albumblatt _in E for clarinet and piano WoO (1902):
_Tarantella _in G-minor for clarinet and piano WoO (1902):Clarinet Sonata no. 3 in B-flat op.107 (1908-09):

​









String Quartet no. 4 in E-flat op.109 (1909):



Piano Quartet no. 1 in D-minor op.113 (1910):



Cello Sonata no. 4 in A-minor op.116 (1910):



_(8) Preludes, (8) Fugues and (1) Chaconne_ for solo violin op.117 (1909-12):


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This! Last mvt. of Haydn string quartet op. 20/6 with Chiaroscuro quartet.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Eramire156

*Richard Strauss
Max Reger
Sonatas pour violincello et piano*









*Emmanuelle Bertrand
Pascal Amoyel*


----------



## Haydn man

No.6 from this disc
I am a big fan of Colin Davis with Sibelius. However this version is right up there with him


----------



## realdealblues

*








Bela Bartok*
_Piano Concerto No. 1, Sz. 83, BB 91_
*[Rec. 1962]*
Piano: Rudolf Serkin
Conductor: George Szell
Orchestra: Columbia Symphony Orchestra

*Sergei Prokofiev*
_Piano Concerto No. 4 in B-flat, Op. 53 "For The Left Hand"_
*[Rec. 1958]*
Piano: Rudolf Serkin
Conductor: Eugene Ormandy
Orchestra: Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## wkasimer

Mozart Requiem and Vesperae Solennes K339, Masaaki Suzuki et al:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
Phantasy String Quintet
String Quartet No. 1 in G minor
String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
*Maggini Quartet, Garfield Jackson* [Naxos, 2001]










*Arnold Bax*
String Quartet No. 1
String Quartet No. 2
*Maggini Quartet* [Naxos, 2001]










*
Frank Bridge*
String Quartet No. 2
Phantasy Piano Quartet
String Quartet No. 4*
Maggini Quartet, Martin Roscoe* [Naxos, 2005]










*
William Walton*
String Quartet No. 1 (1922)
String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
*Doric Quartet* [Chandos, 2011]










A day of English string quartets. My favourites here are Bridge's extraordinary expressionist 4th quartet of 1937 , and Walton's mighty A minor quartet of 1948, but his early serialist work is a fine thing too. All of these are worthwhile listening for the lover of English 20th century chamber music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Music For Strings, Percussion, and Celesta*

I just found out that Solti has won more Grammys than Kanye West. That's worth giving him a spin.


----------



## jim prideaux

first listen-Schubert's 9th (in this particular instance referred to as the 8th) symphony performed by Manacorda and the Kammerakademie Potsdam.


----------



## Malx

JACE said:


> Two takes on Bax's First:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony No. 1 / Bryden Thomson, London Philharmonic Orchestra (Chandos)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony No. 1 / Vernon Handley, BBC Philharmonic (Chandos)


Hi Jace - two fine recordings, do you have any preference?


----------



## Malx

Two works new to me on this new arrival:

Roy Harris - Concerto for Violin & Orchestra.
John Adams - Concerto for Violin & Orchestra.

Tamsin Waley-Cohen, BBC SO - Andrew Litton.


----------



## Flavius

Bax: Winter Legends; Saga Fragments. Fingerhut, London Phil. Orch./Thomson (Chandos)


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Johnmusic

*The Best of Debussy Piano Works*

1. Arabesque Nº1
2. Arabesque Nº2
3. Clair De Lune
4. Passepied
5. Rêverie
6. Hommage A Rameau
7. Voiles
8. Les Sons Et Les Parfums Tournent Dans L'air Du Soir
9. La Fille Aux Cheveux De Lin
10. La Cathédral Engloutie
11. Musiciens
12. Le Petit Berger
13. Golliwogg's Cakewalk
14. L'isle Joyeuse
15. Prelúdio para a tarde de um fauno


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Leonard Bernstein - Candide. Music: LB. Lyrics: Richard Wilbur. Additional lyrics by John La Touche, Dorothy Parker, Lillian Hellman Leonard Bernstein and Steven Sondheim.

Candide - Jerry Hadley. Cunegonde - June Anderson. Dr. Pangloss/Martin - Adolph Greene. Old Lady - Christa Ludwig. Governor/Vanderdendur/Ragotski - Nicolai Gedda. Paquette - Della Jones. Maximillian/Captain - Kurt Ollmann.

London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus conducted by Leonard Bernstein. Final revised version, 1989. Recorded at Abbey Road Studios, London 12/89. DG. 

Delightful stuff. A Gilbert and Sullivan-like operetta with all the earmarks of Bernstein the populist. Candide contains a vast amount of musical variety, which makes it so universally easy to embrace. Great performances such as June Anderson's outstanding Cunegonde and the late Jerry Hadley's Candide make it all the more appealing. Add to that Christa Ludwig's "I Am Easily Assimilated" with outstanding support from the chorus.


----------



## Flavius

Just arrived.

Martin: In Terra Pax; Erasmi Monumentum. Schweizer, Graf...Basel Sinfonietta/ Hempfling (Motette)

Martin: Messe pour double choeur; Messiaen: Cinq Rechants. Rias-Kammerchor/ Reuss (hm)


----------



## KenOC

As suggested on another thread: Paul Creston's Symphony No. 2, Neeme Jarvi with the Detroiters. Listening on YouTube:


----------



## JACE

Malx said:


> Hi Jace - two fine recordings, do you have any preference?


I like them both very much, but -- forced to choose just one recording -- I'd probably pick Thomson's. There's just so much thrust and drama in that opening movement!

Now, I'm listening to another 20th c. English composer:










*Ralph Vaughan Williams - A Sea Symphony (Telarc)*
Robert Spano (cond), Atlanta SO & Chorus, Christine Goerke (sop), Brett Polegato (bar)

It's fun to hear RVW performed by my "hometown" orchestra.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Faure's "Requiem" (1893 version)


----------



## cougarjuno

*Schubert - Impromptus*

Andrei Gavrilov


----------



## SixFootScowl

Working my way through. Have listened to 1, 2, and 5. Back Cover Contents Summary.
Ripping last few disks now. Wonderful set! Not the greatest cover art.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Guest

Wonderfully atmospheric playing coupled with rich, all-analog sound.


----------



## JACE

More RVW:










Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music; The Lark Ascending (w/ Hugh Bean); Fantasia on _Greensleeves_; English Folk Song Suite; In the Fen Country; Norfolk Rhapsody No. 1 / Sir Adrian Boult, various orchestras (EMI)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Carl Nielsen, Symphony # 5: Jascha Horenstein, New Philharmonia Orchestra:


----------



## bejart

Earlier --


----------



## Vronsky

Richard Strauss: An Alpine Symphomy
BBC Welsh Symphony Orchestra · Mariss Jansons

via YouTube:


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Piano Sonata No.11 in B Flat

Jeno Jando, piano


----------



## Johnmusic

*Franco Corelli and Giulietta Simionato in a white-hot rehearsal of Cavalleria's duet from La Scala*


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms*: Cello Sonatas & Hungarian Dances

Alexandre Tharaud (piano) & Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello)


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> You must love the clarinet !:tiphat:





Traverso said:


> *Trumpetenkonzerte*
> 
> Especially the Haydn trumpet concerto,so lovely,so joyous and heart warming.Thank you Pugg for posting it here a few times.:tiphat:


I've tried studying both, clarinet and trumpet , but I was more suited for piano.


----------



## Pugg

​Now playing:

*Mozart*: Piano variations 
Daniel Baremboim


----------



## Pugg

​
*Sibelius*: Violin Concerto, et al

Christian Ferras (violin)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan.

Sibelius: Finlandia, Op. 26
Sibelius: Tapiola, Op. 112
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 47

*Vinyl edition. *


----------



## Pugg

*Stravinsky*: Orchestral Works

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti

Stravinsky: Fireworks, Op. 4
Stravinsky: Le Chant du Rossignol
Stravinsky: Tango
Stravinsky: The Firebird


----------



## Pugg

​
*Pacini*: Alessandro nell'Indie

Bruce Ford (Alessandro), Jennifer Larmore (Poro), Laura Claycomb (Cleofide), Dean Robinson (Timagene), Mark Wilde (Gandarte)

London Philharmonic Orchestra & Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, David Parry


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - chamber works part six this morning.

String Sextet in F op.118 (1910):










String Quartet no.5 in F-sharp minor op.121 (1911):










Violin Sonata no.8 in E-minor op.122 (1911):



_Allegro_ in A for two violins WoO (c.1907):
_(6) Preludes and Fugues_ for solo violin op.131a (1914):












​


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach* : Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Igor Levit (piano)


----------



## wkasimer

My daily recording of the Goldberg Variations played by someone I've never heard of before - this AM's is Giovanni Mazzocchin:









Tastefully ornamented, with plenty of rubato.


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert*: Trout Quintet​Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), Daniil Trifonov (piano), Roman Patkoló (double bass), Hwayoon Lee (viola), Maximilian Hornung (cello)

Schubert: Ave Maria, D839
Schubert: Notturno in E flat major for piano trio, D897 (Op. post.148)
Schubert: Piano Quintet in A major, D667 'The Trout'
Schubert: Schwanengesang, D957
Schubert: Ständchen 'Leise flehen meine Lieder', D957 No.


----------



## Guest

*Beethoven Symphony 5 & 7*


----------



## Pugg

​*Satie*: The Four-Handed Piano

Pascal Rogé (piano), Jean-Philippe Collard (piano)

Satie: 6 Pieces de la periode 1906-1913
Satie: Apercus Desagreables
Satie: Choses Vues A Droite Et A Gauche (San Lunettes)
Satie: En habit de cheval
Satie: La belle excentrique
Satie: Parade
Satie: Sarabande No. 3
Satie: Trois Morceaux En Forme De Poire
Satie: Trois Petites Pièces Montées
Satie: Trois Sarabandes


----------



## Guest

*Vivaldi*

CD 3

L'Estro Armonico 10-12 
Oboe concerto in F major KV 456
Bassoon concerto in A minor KV 498
Flute concerto in C minor KV 441
Concerto for two oboes,bassoon,two horns and violin in F major KV 574


----------



## Pugg

​
*Fauré*: Piano Quintet No. 1 & Piano Quartet No. 1

Pascal Rogé (piano)

Quatuor Ysaÿe


----------



## JACE

On a Stoki kick this morning:










*Leopold Stokowski - The Columbia Stereo Recordings (Sony)*
Disc 1 - Falla: El amor brujo (with Shirley Verrett); Wagner: Love Music from _Tristan und Isolde_ / Philadelphia O, and
Disc 5 - Bizet: _Carmen_ Suites 1 & 2; _L'Arlésienne_ Suites 1 & 2 / National PO










*Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 3; Vocalise / Stokowski, National PO (EMI)*


----------



## Vasks

Big piece, not the easiest of listening


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi*- Don Carlos (Five-act French version)

Joseph Rouleau (Philippe II), André Turp (Don Carlos), Robert Savoie (Rodrigue), Edith Tremblay (Elizabeth de Valois), Michelle Vilma (La Princesse Eboli), Gillian Knight (Thibault), Richard Van Allan (Le Grand Inquisiteur), Emile Belcourt (Le Compte de Lerme), Geoffrey Shovelton (Un Hérault Royal),Robert Lloyd (Un moin)

BBC Singers & BBC Concert Orchestra, John Matheson


----------



## wkasimer

And yet another really excellent recording of the Goldberg Variations, by Andrea Bacchetti:


----------



## Judith

Today, listened to

Dvorak Cello Concerto in B Minor
Steven Isserlis
Mahler Chamber Orchestra
Conducted by Daniel Harding

Beethoven Symphony no 8
Brahms Symphony no 4
Riccardo Muti
Philadelphia Orchestra

Sibelius Symphony no 7
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Jarvi


----------



## Taplow

Fritz Kobus said:


> Working my way through. Have listened to 1, 2, and 5. Back Cover Contents Summary.
> Ripping last few disks now. Wonderful set! Not the greatest cover art.


Here we go ... I made you some new cover art:


----------



## Sonata

*Richard Strauss: Die ägyptische Helena*

My first listen to this lesser known Richard Strauss opera. I like it! I think it's underrated. Personally I prefer it to Rosenkavalier and Capriccio. I base this off listening alone as I don't know the libretto other than the fact that it's based on Helen of Troy and Meneleus. I'll have to put it on my wish list to buy later


----------



## bharbeke

*Tchaikovsky: The Voyevoda, Op. 3* (Evgeny Svetlanov, USSR Symphony Orchestra)

This piece is a bit of a conundrum for me. The music does not have much of a shape, and the ending is unimpressive, but while the piece is playing, it is sonically interesting. I would listen to it again, so it's more on the side of recommending than not. If someone else is a big fan of this, please share what recording(s) you like.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Ugly (and not so ugly) Modernism:

*Alexander Scriabin*
Piano Sonatas No 1 in F minor, Op. 6
No 2 in G sharp minor, Op. 19 "Sonata fantasy"
No 3 in F sharp minor, Op. 23
No 4 in F sharp major, Op. 30 
No 5 in F sharp major, Op. 53
No 6, Op. 62 
No 7 in F sharp major, Op. 64 "White Mass"
No 8, Op. 66
No 9 in F major, Op. 68 "Black Mass"
No 10, Op. 70
*Maria Lettberg* [Capriccio, 2011]










*
Gerard Grisey
Les Espaces Acoustiques*
Prologue, for viola & resonators
Périodes, for 7 musicians
Partiels for 16 or 18 musicians
Modulations for 33 musicians
Transitoires, for large orchestra
Epilogue, for 4 horns & large orchestra 
*Sylvain Cambreling; Gérard Caussé, Pierre-Andre Valade, Ensemble Court-Circuit, Frankfurter Opern und Museumorchester
*[Accord, 1999]









*Steve Reich*
Music for 18 Musicians, for 4 Female Voices and 16 Instruments.
*Steve Reich and Musicians* [Nonesuch, 1998]










There's some quite wonderful music to be had amongst today's offerings.


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> Ugly (and not so ugly) Modernism:
> 
> *Alexander Scriabin*
> Piano Sonatas No 1 in F minor, Op. 6
> No 2 in G sharp minor, Op. 19 "Sonata fantasy"
> No 3 in F sharp minor, Op. 23
> No 4 in F sharp major, Op. 30
> No 5 in F sharp major, Op. 53
> No 6, Op. 62
> No 7 in F sharp major, Op. 64 "White Mass"
> No 8, Op. 66
> No 9 in F major, Op. 68 "Black Mass"
> No 10, Op. 70
> *Maria Lettberg* [Capriccio, 2011]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Gerard Grisey
> Les Espaces Acoustiques*
> Prologue, for viola & resonators
> Périodes, for 7 musicians
> Partiels for 16 or 18 musicians
> Modulations for 33 musicians
> Transitoires, for large orchestra
> Epilogue, for 4 horns & large orchestra
> *Sylvain Cambreling; Gérard Caussé, Pierre-Andre Valade, Ensemble Court-Circuit, Ensemble
> Frankfurter Opern und Museumorchester
> *[Accord, 1999]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Steve Reich*
> Music for 18 Musicians, for 4 Female Voices and 16 Instruments.
> *Steve Reich and Musicians* [Nonesuch, 1998]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's some quite wonderful music to be had amongst today's offerings.


This is a first for me. I have all three of those. 

"Ugly" .

That, I say, that is fighting talk.


----------



## Itullian

Amazing recordings. Snap it up if you can.


----------



## Malx

Orlande de Lassus, Motets and Chansons - Hilliard Ensemble.

Disc 6 from this boxed set and probably the one I've enjoyed most on first listening.


----------



## Atomas

Looking for the favorite version of Mahler's No.8
Looks like Rattle and CBSO, Solti and Kubelik are going to the top 3


----------



## chill782002

Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto No 2

Lev Oborin - Piano

Alexander Gauk / Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra

1947

Less than perfect sound but an astonishing performance.


----------



## pmsummer

FELIX AUSTRIA
_Works for Viola da Gamba Consort_
*Kaiser Ferdinand III, Johann Jacob Froberger, Giovanni Legrenzi, Leopold I, Johann Heinrich Schmelzer, Giovanni Valentini*
Hamburger Ratsmusik
Klaus Mertens - bass
Simone Eckert - direction, bass viola da gamba
_
CPO_


----------



## Johnmusic

_*Leontyne Price sings "Zweite Brautnacht!" 1968 -This could have been written for her.*_


----------



## Johnmusic

*Franck:Symphonic Variations-Walter Gieseking-piano-Sir Henry Wood 
& London Philharmonic Or. circa 1931? *


----------



## Eramire156

*William Walton
Symphony no.1*









*Sir Colin Davis
London Symphony Orchestra *

Looking for something to listen to outside my usual wheelhouse, not a big fan of English orchestral music but have soft spot for the Walton first, wish I still had the Previn recording, as I remember it as being a fine performance.


----------



## Johnmusic

_*Schubert: Sonata For Arpeggione And Piano In A Minor (Rostropovich) cello and (Benjamin Britten) piano*_


----------



## Malx

Elgar Symphony No 1 - LSO, Elgar.

Composer conducting his own first symphony in 1930, remastered in very acceptable sound.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Rostropovich - Argerich - Chopin Polonaise brillante *


----------



## jim prideaux

Schiff, Fisher and the Budapest Festival Orch. performing the three Bartok Piano Concertos.


----------



## Rambler

B*erlioz: Les Nuits D'Ete & Cleopatre* Kiri Te Kanawa (in Les Nuits D'Ete), Jessye Norman (in Cleopatre) with the Orhestre de Paris conducted by Daniel Barenboim on DG








Les Nuits D'Ete I count as essential Berlioz. Cleopatra is interesting rather than essential (an early work). Kiri is particularly fine in this recording.


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable*

*Johannes Brahms
Symphony no. 3*

















*William Steinberg 
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra *

Original COMMAND Master Recorded On 35 mm Film


----------



## KenOC

Copland, Symphony for Organ and Orchestra; E. Power Biggs, organ, Bernstein and the NYPO. A very fine work with an especially impressive scherzo. From 1924.

A different (but good) version on YouTube:


----------



## cougarjuno

*Korngold - Symphony in F sharp major *and Abschiedslieder

BBC Philharmonic / Sir Edward Downes


----------



## pmsummer

CHOMINCIAMENTO DI GIOIA
_Virtuoso dance-music from the time of Boccaccio's Decamerone_
*British Library Ms. 29987*
Ensemble Unicorn

_Naxos_


----------



## deprofundis

Ladie's and Gentelmen's Deprofundis is a bit p(word) off because, he's writting in ergonomic mode is E key broken this make this post incredibly annoying, until i get a new usb keyboard i wont post sadely...but enought sorrow for today, i wont burst in anger laden mode even if... s(word) happen.

What about my currently purchased albums hmm hmm oh well oh dear mother of god mary bless and pure i present you my pick for tonight pearls of pearls ladies & gentelmens god bless you folks reader at home, so fellaws here are thee two most amazing records of the night please enjoy this has mutch has i do, right now:

Le chemin de compostelle on jade records woaww this is timeless it's shined whit brilliance & radiance, ancient, sacred & holy of thee sweetest kind god all mighty in thee highest of the heavens, truelly amazing you will be mezmerised by this offuring for sure.

Deuxio a finding of *Mandryka *i have to admited, Musica Vanguardista by in canto ensemble, needless to says this album amazing and i sense somesort of ars subtilior here,wonderfull im full of joy regardless of all awfull bad luck that occured last year and this early month may i say the f(word) please, so pain striking to write in this mode, so i put effort in this post since i love you guys at talk classical, here i will put some chromatism,for you...cheers oh nobles soul oh worthy soul out there.

I thank the readers first and foremost friends and ect....


----------



## kyjo

cougarjuno said:


> *Korngold - Symphony in F sharp major *and Abschiedslieder
> 
> BBC Philharmonic / Sir Edward Downes


I love the Korngold Symphony! A great work. I don't know that recording however.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to "The Red Pony (Suite)"


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 2 in D Major, Op. 36: Walter Weller, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra:


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Johnmusic

*From another dimension of musical greatness.

Rostropovich and Horowitz play Rachmaninoff: Andante from Cello Sonata (1976) *


----------



## Johnmusic

*The Young Horowitz.wmv*

*1-Dmitry Kabalevsky Sonata No. 3, Op. 46 
2-Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky Dumka, Op. 59 
3-Domenico Scarlatti Capriccio 
4-Frédéric Chopin Mazurka in C-Sharp Minor, Op. 30, No. 4 
5-Niccolò Paganini/Franz Liszt Etude in E-Flat 
6-Claude Debussy Serenade to the Doll 
7-Vladimir Horowitz Danse Excentrique 
8-Frédéric Chopin Waltz in C-Sharp Minor, Op. 64, No. 2 
9-Ernst von Dohnányi Capriccio in F Minor, Op. 28, No. 6﻿*


----------



## Guest

His string quartets (and Piano Quintet) seem to be shamefully neglected. These artists have also recorded the 3rd Quartet coupled with the Piano Quintet. Both sets are wonderfully played and recorded.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Grieg:*
"Peer Gynt Suites Nos. 1 & 2" (January 1967 2, 10, the 31st New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Norwegian Dance No. 2", " March of the Trolls Op.54-4" (October 12, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center)
Sibelius:
"Valse Triste" (December 8, 1969 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"The Swan of Tuonela" (March 8, 1973 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio),
"Finlandia" (February 16, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## Casebearer




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

_For the Saturday symphony tradition. _

*Bax*: _Symphony No. 5 _& Russian Suite

Owen Slade (tuba)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bryden Thomson


----------



## Pugg

*Remembering Mozart's Birthday.*








*Mozart*: Piano Concertos Nos. 17 & 21

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano/conductor)

Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Haydn man

Pugg said:


> _For the Saturday symphony tradition. _
> 
> *Bax*: _Symphony No. 5 _& Russian Suite
> 
> Owen Slade (tuba)
> 
> London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bryden Thomson


I am on the same mission this morning
Bax grows on me the more I hear of him. As an aside another excellent Chandos recording


----------



## deprofundis

I bought* Lully grands motets vol 1-3,* i said to myself, jeez deprofundis naxos is givng you a bargain that cheap they are giving away and the quality of execution of these motets is exceptional for naxos standard this is fairly awesome i would says, heck they are ''grands motets so they have to be good and purchased *edigus kwartet music of Charles V* the king that had thee best musicians.Goodnight folks


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming : The Beautiful Voice* - _Vinyl Edition_

Renée Fleming (soprano)
English Chamber Orchestra
Jeffrey Tate

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne: Bailero
Charpentier, G: Depuis le jour (from Louise)
Dvorak: Songs My Mother Taught Me, Op. 55 No. 4
Flotow: The Last Rose of Summer (Martha)
Gounod: Ah! Je ris de me voir (from Faust)
Korngold: Glück, das mir verbleib 'Marietta's Lied' (from Die Tote Stadt)
Lehár: Viljalied (from Die lustige Witwe)
Massenet: Je marche sur tous les chemins (from Manon)
Orff: Carmina Burana: In trutina
Puccini: Chi il bel sogno di Doretta (from La Rondine)
Rachmaninov: Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14
Strauss, J, II: Klänge der Heimat (from Die Fledermaus)
Strauss, R: Morgen, Op. 27 No. 4


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*: Concertos for 2 pianos

Michel Beroff, Jean-Philippe Collard.

Ensemble Orchestral De Paris, Jean-Pierre Wallez


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini*: Tosca

Leontyne Price (Tosca), Giuseppe di Stefano (Cavaradossi), Giuseppe Taddei (Scarpia), Fernando Corena (Il Sagristano)

Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

preparing for tonight:angel:


----------



## Taplow

Symphony No. 7 and banana pancakes.


----------



## Malx

An earlier than normal rise so thought I 'd blow the cobwebs away with a rousing recording of Beethoven's 7th Symphony, nothing lacklustre about this performance from Krivine and his La Chambre Philharmonique.









The first of two recordings I intend revisiting over the weekend of the Bax 5th Symphony.


----------



## Taplow

*Schumann*: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54
Leon Fleischer, George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra
CBS Masterworks Portrait MPK 44849


----------



## Jacck

yesterday....
*Shostakovich 8,9,12
Schubert 6,7*


----------



## Taplow

*Pietro Locatelli*: Concerti Grossi
Concerto Köln
Teldec "Das alte Werk": 4509-94551-2


----------



## andreas chenier

Wagner Tannhäuser 
Sawallisch, Bayreuth, Windgassen, Bumbry, Crass, Stolze, Waechter and Greindl.


----------



## jim prideaux

just arrived in the post and with an initial listen it is difficult to imagine a more impressive recording of these works or understand how they (with such a remarkable sound)can be from the early 60's !!!!!.....

Bartok-three Piano Concertos-Anda, Fricsay and the RSO Berlin.


----------



## Guest

jim prideaux said:


> just arrived in the post and with an initial listen it is difficult to imagine a more impressive recording of these works or understand how they (with such a remarkable sound)can be from the early 60's !!!!!.....
> 
> Bartok-three Piano Concertos-Anda, Fricsay and the RSO Berlin.


Indeed a very fine recording,congratulations.


----------



## Guest

*Haydn*

I love "Die Jahreszeiten".


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - chamber works part seven this morning.

_3 Canons und Fugen im alten Stil (Three Canons and Fugues in Old Style)_ for two violins op.131b (1914):










_Three Suites_ for solo cello op.131c (1915):​


_Three Suites_ for solo viola op.131d (1915):



Piano Quartet in A-minor op.133 (1914):​


----------



## Pugg

Aaron Pilsan plays* Beethoven & Schubert*

Aaron Pilsan (piano)

Beethoven: Eroica Variations, Op. 35
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 16 in G major, Op. 31 No. 1
Schubert: 16 German Dances D783
Schubert: Fantasie in C major, D760 'Wanderer'


----------



## Malx

KenOC said:


> Copland, Symphony for Organ and Orchestra; E. Power Biggs, organ, Bernstein and the NYPO. A very fine work with an especially impressive scherzo. From 1924.
> 
> A different (but good) version on YouTube:


Ken, 
You made me have a double take when you said from 1924, my initial thought was - Bernstein conducting aged 6, wow! 
Then it dawned on me Copland composed the piece in 1924!!


----------



## Haydn man

Perhaps not one for the purists, but this is beautifully played by Perahia


----------



## Boston Charlie

Johnmusic said:


> *From another dimension of musical greatness.
> 
> Rostropovich and Horowitz play Rachmaninoff: Andante from Cello Sonata (1976) *


That's one of the finest and most beautiful few moments ever recorded and one of only two recordings that Horowitz and Rostropovich made together: from Isaac Stern's All-Star "Concert of the Century" to save Carnegie Hall.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Grieg:*
> "Peer Gynt Suites Nos. 1 & 2" (January 1967 2, 10, the 31st New York, Philharmonic Hall),
> "Norwegian Dance No. 2", " March of the Trolls Op.54-4" (October 12, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center)
> Sibelius:
> "Valse Triste" (December 8, 1969 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
> "The Swan of Tuonela" (March 8, 1973 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio),
> "Finlandia" (February 16, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center)
> New York Philharmonic


All of the above were early favorites of mine that I first owned on LP during my teenage years. I was largely introduced to classical music through Bernstein's earlier Columbia recordings that he made with the NYPO, and how Bernstein's enthusiasm and energy really made the NYPO swing and unlock the flavor. "The Swan of Tuonela" is haunting, spooky and beautiful, all at once.


----------



## Pugg

*Bach*: Italian Concerto, Four Duets & French Overture

András Schiff (piano)


----------



## Boston Charlie

cougarjuno said:


> *Rossini - Overtures and Introduction, Theme and Variations for Clarinet and Orchestra *
> 
> Orpheus Chamber Orchestra / Charles Neidich (clarinet)


Sometime during the week I happened to listen to this same recording of YouTube. The Orpheus Chamber Orchestra seems to hold their own quite nicely in a field of many, many recordings of the wonderful Rossini overtures.


----------



## Boston Charlie

dogen said:


> JS Bach
> Unaccompanied Cello Suites
> 
> View attachment 101112


That's a very fine recording; perhaps one of the greatest recordings of Bach's suites for solo cello. Some say Yo-Yo Ma is overrated which can only be expected when one is regarded as probably the greatest living cellist on the planet. After exhausting just about the entire classical repertoire ever composed for cello, Ma branched out into ethnic or "world" music w/his Silk Road Ensemble; pop/crossover, tango and even country and folk music. Some of it works, some doesn't but give Ma credit for trying; nice guy, though; saw him in concert at Tanglewood once and on "Mr. Roger's Nieghborhood" when I used to watch it with my kids.


----------



## Vasks

Anton from Cincy...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin* - 19 Valses

Jean-Philippe Collard (piano)


----------



## Boston Charlie

I didn't listen to much since last weekend; was down w/a bad cold and I don't listen when my head, ears, nose and throat are stuffed up. I started feeling better by the middle of the week; and among other things, spun my CD recording of Lalo Schifrin's "Cantos Aztecas", an ambitious and colorful work for full orchestra, choir and soloists. While the lyrics are from Aztec poems and are even sung in the original Aztec Language, the music is surely European-based, perhaps influenced by the likes of composers such as Stravinsky, Ravel, and others of the Early Modern era. The recording is conducted by Schifrin (better known for music for film and jazz) in a live recording at the Aztec pyramids in Mexico with the Mexico Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir and also features the wonderful Placido Domingo among soloists. It's a fun work for anyone who likes it big, brassy and over-the-top. 

I'm now listening to Benjamin Britten's "Curlew River", a powerful and very original short opera for an all-male cast, a small conductor-less ensemble to be performed in a church. The recording features among soloists, Peter Pears and John Shirly-Quirk with members of the English Opera Group, supervised by the composer.


----------



## Guest

*Haydn Paukenmesse*


----------



## newyorkconversation

Traverso said:


> I love "Die Jahreszeiten".


just saw this performed by the Cleveland Orchestra and chorus with Golda Schultz (at Carnegie Hall in NYC)


----------



## newyorkconversation

Kalliwoda: String Quartets Op.61, 62, 90
Talich Quartet









Currently listening to a number of lesser-known quartets from the classical and romantic periods, including works by Spohr, Pleyel, Ernst W. Wolf. This recording is a standout.


----------



## Iaeda

Listening to Kurt Atterberg, a composer previously unknown to me. His 3rd is outstanding. I'm also revisiting Sibelius' 6th. Very Scandi.


----------



## Pugg

Iaeda said:


> Listening to Kurt Atterberg, a composer previously unknown to me. His 3rd is outstanding. I'm also revisiting Sibelius' 6th. Very Scandi.


Good choice and welcome to Talk Classical.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: String Quartets.
D 18/ D 36/D 103
Melos Quartet


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos. 21-23*

I'm starting to warm up to Kempff, though it's taking some time. Some pieces are spot-on and others don't quite hit the mark, at least to my ears.


----------



## Guest

*Penderecki*


----------



## Pugg

​
Quatuor Ebène play *Felix and Fanny Mendelssohn*

Quatuor Ebène

Thank goodness for car stereo .


----------



## Malx

Bax Symphony No 5 - BBC Philharmonic, Vernon Handley.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bax, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## MattB

Debussy: Oeuvres pour piano solo

Marie Vermeulin










Brilliant stuff.


----------



## Johnmusic

*The Young Horowitz.wmv 

1-Dmitry Kabalevsky Sonata No. 3, Op. 46 
2-Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky Dumka, Op. 59 
3-Domenico Scarlatti Capriccio 
4-Frédéric Chopin Mazurka in C-Sharp Minor, Op. 30, No. 4 
5-Niccolò Paganini/Franz Liszt Etude in E-Flat 
6-Claude Debussy Serenade to the Doll 
7-Vladimir Horowitz Danse Excentrique 
8-Frédéric Chopin Waltz in C-Sharp Minor, Op. 64, No. 2 
9-Ernst von Dohnányi Capriccio in F Minor, Op. 28, No. 6﻿*


----------



## chill782002

Beethoven - Piano Sonata No 29 "Hammerklavier"

Maria Yudina

1954

An idiosyncratic performance but very satisfying.


----------



## Malx

Magnus Lindberg - Arena / Arena 2 / Feria / Gran Duo (Disc 3) from the boxed set below.









Finnish RSO conducted by Jukka-Pekka Saraste on Arena & Feria.
Finnish RSO conducted by Sakari Oramo on Gran Duo.
Avanti Chamber Orchestra conducted by Sakari Oramo on Arena 2.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Arnold Bax Symphony # 5: David Lloyd-Jones, Royal Scottish National Orchestra:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - eighth and final part of his chamber works.

Violin Sonata no. 9 in C-minor op.139 (1915):



_Serenade no. 2_ in G for flute, violin and viola op.141a (1915):










String Trio no. 2 in D-minor op.141b (1915):










Clarinet Quintet in A op.146 (1915-16):


----------



## Johnmusic

*George Maran sings Grieg "Ich liebe dich" sung in English





==================================
George Maran sings Schubert "Ständchen" 





================================
George Maran sings Brahms "Minnelied" 





==================================
The American tenor George Maran performs the two arias from Mendelssohn's oratorio "Elijah" in this 1954 recording.

I. "Ye people, rend your hearts... If with all your hearts" (0:05)
II. "Then shall the righteous shine forth" (3:22) 




*
**************************************

*George Alfred Maran (July 25, 1926 - Nov 26, 2011[1]) was an American opera, oratorio, and concert tenor. Born near Boston, Massachusetts. Maran attended Harvard University where he and his voice came to the attention of people such as Leonard Bernstein and Paul Hindemith. He first drew international attention when he won the "Mozart-Medaille"(Mozart Medal) from the Mozarteum International Foundation in Salzburg in 1956 on Mozart's 200th birthday. The same year, and the next forty years thereafter, he was a soloist at the Opera in Darmstadt, Germany. Even so, he continued singing all over Europe and the United States, the world premiere of A Midsummer Night's Dream (opera) with Benjamin Britten conducting as a prime example. He has sung many wide-ranging and varied genres as soloist in opera, operetta, oratorio, and on the concert stage.*


----------



## Guest

Apparently this new 96k/24 bit remastered version of these iconic performances is available only as a download. The new mastering certainly sounds excellent--sumptuous, detailed, and very dynamic. Of course, the playing is phenomenal. If you have the capability to play hi-res FLAC files, I highly recommend this recording.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Josquin13

Last night, I listened to French mélodies sung by Stéphane Degout, accompanied by pianist Hélène Lucas. If anyone's interested in this song repertory (Debussy, Ravel, Chabrier, Saint-Saens, Duparc, & Hahn), I'd say Degout is on par with Gérard Souzay--very impressive voice & artistry (though I tend to prefer sopranos in this music myself, while it's rare that I find a male singer that I enjoy and will listen to, such as Degout, or Souzay):

https://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0044U6KNS/?tag=goodmusicguideco


----------



## Johnmusic

_*Here is a radio broadcast from 1949 with Eileen Farrell singing Samuel Barber's "Knoxville: Summer of 1915" (the original version) with Bernard Herrmann conducting the CBS Symphony Orchestra. The prose poem is by James Agee. Recorded 19 June 1949.*_





*******************************************
*Eileen Farrell with George Trovillo, piano, perform songs by Respighi.

1. "Io sono la Madre"
2. "In alto mare" 3:23 
3. "Nebbie" 4:33 *





-----------------------------------------------------


----------



## Malx

Kaija Saariaho, Orion / Notes on Light - Orchestre de Paris, Christoph Eschenbach. 
and Mirage - Karita Mattilla (Soprano) & Anssi Karttunen (Cello).


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Scriabin*
24 Preludes, Op. 11
6 Preludes, Op. 13
5 Preludes, Op. 15
5 Preludes, Op. 16
*Maria Lettberg* [Capriccio, 2011]










*Shostakovich*
6 Preludes and Fugues from Op. 87
*Sviatoslav Richter* [Philips (LP), 1963]










*Shostakovich*
24 Preludes, Op. 33
*Alkan*
25 Preludes,Op. 31
*Olli Mustonen* [Decca, 1991]










*Alkan*
Pièces Pour Piano 
*Bernard Ringeissen *[HM, rec. 1978, CD 1988]


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Cello Concerto, 3 Dances for Oboe & Harp, Ballade for Cello & Chamber Orch., Passacaille for Strings. Viersen, Swinnen, Scholten, Netherlands Radio Chamber Orch./ Montgomery (et'ceterra)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Dmitri Shostakovich, String Quartet # 7 In F Sharp Minor, Op. 108: Fitzwilliam String Quartet:


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Pugg

​
*Murray Perahia - Songs Without Words*

Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV639 'Ich ruf' zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV645 'Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV659 'Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland'
 Liszt: Piano Transcriptions of Schubert Songs
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 1 in E major 'Sweet Remembrance'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 3 in A major 'Hunting Song'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 5 in F sharp minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 30 No. 2 in B flat minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 30 No. 4 in B minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 30 No. 6 in F sharp minor 'Venezianisches Gondellied No. 2'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 38 No. 2 in C minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 38 No. 3 in E major
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 38 No. 6 in A flat major 'Duetto'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 53 No. 4 in F major
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 62 No. 2 in B flat major
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 67 No. 1 in E flat major
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 67 No. 2 in F sharp minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 67 No. 4 in C major 'Spinning Song' or 'Bee's Wedding'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 102 No. 5 in A major 'Childrens Piece'


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony no 4
Reri Grist/ Leonard Bernstein
Vinyl Edition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*: Sacred Choral Music, Vol. 2

English Chamber Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, Vittorio Negri

Vivaldi: Beatus vir, RV598
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus, RV594
Vivaldi: Introduzione al Dixit Dominus, RV 636 'in prato, ride in fonte'
Vivaldi: Magnificat, RV611


----------



## Pugg

​
*Prokofiev*: Symphonies No. 1 & 5

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Casebearer

Schnittke's beautiful blend between Baroque and Modern.


----------



## Uxbal




----------



## kyjo

Brian's Symphony no. 8:









I haven't really quite grasped Brian's ultra-unique compositional style yet, but this piece has many atmospheric moments that I enjoyed.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Octet in F major, D803

Gidon Kremer (violin), Isabelle van Keulen (violin), Tabea Zimmermann (viola), David Geringas (cello), Alois Posch (double bass), Eduard Brunner (clarinet), Radovan Vlatkovic (horn), Klaus Thunemann (bassoon)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*: Il Trovatore

Plácido Domingo, Rosalind Plowright, Brigitte Fassbaender, Giorgio Zancanaro, Evgeny Nesterenko

Orchestra & Chorus of Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## jim prideaux

having to do some work this morning so it is back to Schubert's 8th (normally referred tot as the 9th)as performed by Kammerakademie Potsdam conducted by Antonello Manaorda.......

in response to some earlier posts I think I may have a listen to Bax later! (looking out of the window at a particularly discouraging Sunday morning I may need something to inspire!)


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> having to do some work this morning so it is back to Schubert's 8th (normally referred tot as the 9th)as performed by Kammerakademie Potsdam conducted by Antonello Manaorda.......
> 
> in response to some earlier posts I think I may have a listen to Bax later! (looking out of the window at a particularly discouraging Sunday morning I may need something to inspire!)


and on to Bax 5th Symphony (dedicated to Sibelius) and 'The Tale the Pine Trees Knew' (dedicated to Barbirolli) performed by the RSNO conducted by David Lloyd-Jones.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Scarlatti's "Stabat Mater"


----------



## Malx

Lassus - Penitential Psalms I-III - Hilliard Ensemble & Kees Boeke Ensemble.

A perfect antidote for a driech Sunday morning.


----------



## Pugg

​
Quatuor Modigliani play *Dvorak, Bartók & Dohnányi*

Quatuor Modigliani


----------



## Merl

This recording is just superb.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Meyerbeer Smith




----------



## Malx

Poulenc, Mass in G major - RIAS Kemmerchor, Marcus Creed.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Richard Strauss*: Aus Italien & Don Juan

Berliner Philharmoniker, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Taplow

Jackie is helping me hang out my washing:










*Dvořák*: Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104
Jacqueline Du Pré; Daniel Barenboim: Chicago Symphony Orchestra
EMI Great Artists of the Century: 562 803-2


----------



## Taggart

Ingélou's favourite - élan in spades!


----------



## Pugg

*Haydn*: Cello Concerto No. 2 and* CPE Bach*: Cello Concerto in A Major

Lynn Harrell (cello)

Concertgebouw Chamber Orchestra

Bach, C P E: Cello Concerto No. 3 in A major, Wq. 172 (H439)
Danzi: Variations on a Theme from Mozart's 'Don Giovanni'
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 2 in D major, Hob. VIIb:2 (Op. 101)


----------



## Joe B

This mornings music for making/consuming breakfast:


----------



## Taplow

*Beethoven*: Symphony 9
Charles Münch: Boston Symphony Orchestra
Leontyne Price, Maureen Forrester, David Poleri, Giorgio Tozzi
RCA Living Stereo (Sony Classical): 8869770299


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various chamber works by Stravinsky today.

_Ragtime_ for eleven players (1918-19):
Suite from _L'Histoire du soldat_ for violin, clarinet, and piano (1919):
_Three Pieces_ for clarinet (1919):
Octet for winds (1923):
_Duo Concertant_ for violin and piano (1932):
_Pastorale_ for (1933):
_Elegy_ for solo viola (1944):
Septet for clarinet, horn, bassoon, violin, viola, cello and piano (1953):
​_Concertino_ for string quartet - arr. for ensemble (orig. 1920 - arr. 1953):
_Epitaphium_ for flute, clarinet and harp (1959):


----------



## sbmonty

Beethoven: Symphony No. 2 In D


----------



## Guest

*Josquin Des Prez*


----------



## Pugg

​
Agitato / *Tamas Palfalvi* (trumpet)

Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra

Araia: Cadrò, ma qual si mira
Dubrovay: Trumpet Concerto No. 3
Erickson, R: Kryl
Handel: Water Music Suite No. 2 in D major, HWV349
Kagel: Morceau de concours
Ligeti: Mysteries of the Macabre
Telemann: Quintet (Sinfonia spirituosa) in D major TWV 44:1, for trumpet, 2 violins, viola & b.c.
Vivaldi: Agitata infido flatu (from Juditha Triumphans)


----------



## bejart

Federigo Fiorillo (1755-ca.1825): Violin Concerto No.1 in F Major

Jorg Faerber leading the European Union Chamber Orchestra -- Adelina Oprean, violin


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, chamber music*

This doesn't sound like Richard Strauss, but it makes for lovely background music.


----------



## Guest

*Vivaldi *

L'Estro Armonico ,Op.3 1-9


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini*: Norma

Sutherland, Cossotto, Craig, Vinco / Bonynge.

Live: Buenos Aires, 1969


----------



## Vasks

*Glinka - Overture to "Ivan Susanin" (Svetlanov/Regis)
Alyabiev - Burya (Rudin/Fuga Librera)
Taneyev - String Trio in D (Belcanto/MDG)
Tchaikovsky - Battle of Poltava from "Mazeppa" (Simon/Chandos)*


----------



## Eramire156

It has been a touchstone recording for me, since I first heard it many years ago. Recently I found a near mint LP for reasonable price, outside of finding pristine 78s, this six-eyed Columbia will do quite nicely.

*Gustav Mahler
Kindertotenlieder*









*Kathleen Ferrier

Bruno Walter
Wiener Philharmoniker *

Columbia ML 4980
Recorded Kingsway Hall, London 4 October 1949.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to "Mother and Child" and "The American Scene"


----------



## cougarjuno

*Lutoslawski - Symphony No. 2; Piano Concerto; Symphonic Variations; Little Suite*

Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra / Antoni Wit / Piotr Paleczny (piano)


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: String Quartet in F Major, Op.59, No.1

Fine Arts Quartet: Leonard Sorkin and Abram Loft, violins -- Gerald Stanick, viola -- George Sopkin, cello


----------



## Taplow

Still amazed by the impeccable bow technique of Mr Mørk. My favourite recording of the Dvořák for many years.










*Dvořák*: Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104
Truls Mørk, Mariss Jansons: Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Virgin Classics: 363287-2


----------



## pmsummer

CHANT MOZARABE
*Mozarabic Chant, 11 c.*
_Recorded at the monastery of Santa Maria de El Parral_
Schola Antiqua de Espana
Padre Laurentino Saenz de Buruaga OSB - director
_
Jade_


----------



## Joe B

edit: just over 15 minutes into the disc...I forgot just how smooth and BIG a Bosendorfer Imperial Concert Grand Piano can sound.


----------



## Taplow

Une épisode de la vie d'un artiste:










Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique, Op. 14
Jos van Immerseel: Anima Eterna Brugge


----------



## Guest

*SUSANN MCDONALD *


----------



## Joe B

Traverso said:


> *SUSANN MCDONALD *


An excellent disc!


----------



## bejart

Franz Danzi (1763-1826): Symphony in D Major, P218

Howard Griffiths conducting the Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana


----------



## MusicSybarite

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Dmitri Shostakovich, String Quartet # 7 In F Sharp Minor, Op. 108: Fitzwilliam String Quartet:


My favorite set of Shostakovich's quartets. I love it! And you know, this music is NOT ugly


----------



## senza sordino

Bacewicz String Quartets 1-7, from Spotify. My first listen, and I'm very impressed. 









Bacewicz Concerto for string orchestra, symphony for string orchestra, Piano Quintet no 1 arrangement for piano and string orchestra, from Spotify 









Szymanowski Violin Concerti 1&2, Karłowicz Concerto for violin and orchestra, my new cd









Concerto for Orchestra, Paroles Tissées, Symphony no 3, my impressive cd









Penderecki Violin Concerti 1&2









Polish Day here yesterday. I was highly impressed with those String Quartets of Bacewicz. Parenthetically, I have a Polish friend who's taught me how to properly pronounce these names.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Symphony #3


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Symphony #5


----------



## Boston Charlie

Started this afternoon off in a rather Biblical mode: Stravinsky's "The Flood" (Robert Craft, Laurence Harvey as narrator, Sebastian Cabot as "Noah" w/orchestra, chorus & friends) followed by Schoenberg's "Moses Und Aron" (George Solti/Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Chorus w/soloists). 

Stravinsky's "Flood" is a wonderful work composed during Stravinsky's later years, that takes a semi-humorous look at the book of Genesis and how can one do better than Sebastian Cabot as Noah! Schoenberg's "Moses Und Aron" is much heavier fare, serial, a rough and jagged depiction of events from the book of Exodus. God talks to Moses. Moses talks to Aron. The people disobey and start worshipping a golden idol and all hell breaks loose. The conductor, Sir George, advises the listener in the liner notes to listen several times in order to hear the Romantic lyricism throughout the atonal serial language and states that he advised the Chicago Symphony musicians, as well as, singers to play or sing as if it were Brahms. There were some powerful moments and while I was impressed with the song-speech, "Moses Und Aron" remains a tough nut to crack...at least for me. 

Now I'm listening to Mahler's "Das Lied Von Der Erde", a favorite that eluded me until middle age when I started to understand the tone and the over-all message of the thing. The recording is Leonard Bernstein with Rene Kollo and Christa Ludwig and the Israel Philharmonic Orchestra; a very warm and heart-felt version; probably the only one of Mahler large scale works that Bernstein didn't re-record for DG.


----------



## Malx

21st Century fare from the pen or maybe should that be computer of Magnus Lindberg:

Chorale / Concerto for Orchestra / Sculpture - Finnish RSO, Sakari Oramo.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Eine kliene Nachtmusik*

Concerto Koln plays this old workhorse like it's just put on its first saddle.


----------



## Eramire156

*Bela Bartok
Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta *









*Ferenc Fricsay
RIAS-Symphonie Orchester Berlin *


----------



## Rambler

*Berlioz: Symphonie Funebre et Triomphale; Romeo and Juliet (selection)* Orchestre symphonique de Montreal conducted by Charles Dutoit on Decca








The Symphonie Funebre et Triomphale is a monumental work for brass, woodwind and percussion. Well played and well recorded here.


----------



## Joe B

"Concerto for Violin and Orchestra", "Honor Song for Sitting Bull", "Concerto for Bassoon and Orchestra"


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Guest

Congratulations to Daniil Trifonov for wining a Grammy for this recording. I thoroughly enjoyed listening to my autographed copy today!


----------



## deprofundis

Tonight im enjoying Stimmwerck ensemble from Germany there offerings top-notch, im currently lisstening to Leonhard Paminger sacred works, amazingly beautifull early german polyphony one of the almost forgotten composer of germany beside, Micheal Praetorius, also there motet album of 15 century, finally the program end whit a varieous artist album of affored mention ensemble : die helle sonn Leuchtet of 15-16 century if im acccurated, i might has well listen to Johannes Eccard another almost forgotten german composer.

I hope you will enjoy the music has mutch has me, danke :tiphat:


----------



## Joe B




----------



## pmsummer

VIA CRUCIS
_Rappresentazione della gloriosa Passione di Cristo_
L'Arpeggiata
*Christina Pluhar* - harp, director
_
Virgin Classics_


----------



## senza sordino

Bach Lute Suites, by the guitar player John Williams









LvB Piano Sonatas #29 Hammerklavier, 31 and 32. New listening for me. From Spotify 









LvB String Quartet #12 in Eb major. Just the one string Quartet from this set. My autographed cd









Bruckner symphony no 7, the first time I've heard this piece. From the library 









Schoenberg String Quartets 2&4 from Spotify


----------



## Pugg

*Haydn*: Symphony in G major, Hob. I:100 "Military" • Symphony in B-flat major, Hob. I:102 • Symphony in D major, Hob. I:104 "London"


----------



## D Smith

Richard Strauss: Eine Alpensonfonie. Karajan/Berlin. My favourite recording of this piece. Recommended.


----------



## Pugg

Joe B said:


> Listening to Symphony #3





Joe B said:


> Listening to Symphony #5


You have a crush on Delos records if I am not mistaken. 
( Nothing wrong with that of course )


----------



## Pugg

​*Ferdinand Ries*: Concert Overtures

WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln, Howard Griffiths
For Mr. Ries birthday.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven: String Quartet Op. 59 No. 1, Rasumovsky. A stunning work in a great performance. The whole Takacs set is now available at a reasonable price.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler*: Symphony No. 9
B.P. Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms/ Schumann*- Dimitris Sgouros

Side One

Schumann: Symphonic Etudes, Op. 13 (including posthumous variations)

Side Two
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, Op. 35
1. Theme and Variations 1 -14 (Book I) 
2. Theme and Variations 1-14 (Book II)

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

​
* Daniel Auber*- Manon Lescaut

Mesple, Runge, Orliac, et al

Jean -Pierre Marty conducting


----------



## elgar's ghost

Another hour or so of Stravinsky this morning, this time the concertante works.

Concerto for piano and wind instruments (1923-24 - rev. 1950):
_Capriccio_ for piano and orchestra (1926-29 - rev. 1949):
Violin Concerto in D (1931):
_Dumbarton Oaks_ - concerto in E-flat for chamber orchestra (1938):
_Ebony Concerto_ for clarinet and jazz band (1945):
_Basle_ - concerto in D for strings (1946):
_Movements_ for piano and orchestra (1958-59):


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart / Weber / Spohr *- Clarinet Concertos

Gervase de Peyer (clarinet)

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis & Peter Maag


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61

Lilian Watson, Delia Wallis

Finchley Children's Music Group, LSO, Andre Previn


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*: Piano Trios Nos. 1 & 3

Chung Trio

Kyung Wha Chung (violin), Myung-Whun Chung (piano), Myung-Wha Chung (cello)


----------



## Pugg

*Mendelssohn*: Piano Trios Nos. 1 & 2

ATOS Trio


----------



## Joe B

Pugg said:


> You have a crush on Delos records if I am not mistaken.
> ( Nothing wrong with that of course )


It's a fantastic label that has focused on American composers since it's inception....so yeah, I do. Combine a great catalogue of American music with award winning engineer John Eargel's recording techniques (RIP) and you've got an outstanding combination. Delos and Newport Classic were small, standout labels back in the early days of CD's along with Dorian. My early collecting had a focus on the new releases from these companies. Of course the big labels were also in there, but these were special to me.


----------



## Joe B

Pugg said:


> ​*Mahler*: Symphony No. 9
> B.P. Leonard Bernstein.


An excellent recording!


----------



## Vasks

*Myslivecek - Overture to "L'Olympiade" (Gaigg/cpo)
W. A. Mozart - Piano Trio in G, K.496 (Abegg Trio/Intercord)
F. J. Haydn - Symphony #34 (Muller-Bruhl/Naxos)*


----------



## Guest

* Dvořák & Smetana*

+ Má vlast


----------



## Pugg

​
*Auber*: Le domino noir & Gustave III Ballet Music

Sumi Jo (Angèle d'Olivarès), Isabelle Vernet (Brigitte de San Lucar), Bruce Ford (Horace de Massarena), Patrick Power (Count Juliano), Martine Olmeda (Jacinthe), Jules Bastin (Gil Perez), Doris Lamprecht (Ursule), Jocelyne Taillon (La tourière) & Gilles Cachemaille (Lord Elfort)

London Voices & English Chamber Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Guest

*Beethoven - Schubert*


----------



## Bruce

*Matthew Bach*

Bach - St. Matthew Passion









It took me a while to learn to appreciate this oratorio, given all the recitative sections, but I'm now really able to enjoy it.


----------



## pmsummer

TRIOS FOR 4
*George Frideric Handel, George Philipp Telemann, Jean-Marie LeClair, Johann Joachim Quantz*
Palladian Ensemble

_LINN_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Orchestral-vocal works by Mahler this evening.

_Das Klagende Lied (The Song of Lamentation)_ (two-part version) - cantata for solo voices, choir and orchestra [Texts: G. Mahler] (1978-80 - rev. 1893):



_Des Knaben Wunderhorn (The Youth's Magic Horn)_ - twelve songs for voice and orchestra [Texts: A. von Arnim/C. Brentano after German folk sources] (1892-1901):










_Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (Songs of a Wayfarer)_ - four songs for voice and orchestra [Texts: G. Mahler] (1884-85 - orch. 1890s):
_Rückert-Lieder (Rückert Songs)_ - five songs for voice and orchestra [Texts: F. Rückert] (1901-02):
_Kindertotenlieder (Songs on the Death of Children)_ - five songs for voice and orchestra [Texts: F. Rückert] (1901-04):



_Das Lied von der Erde (The Song of the Earth)_ - symphonic cycle of six songs for two voices and orchestra [Texts: H. Bethge after medieval Chinese poetry] (1908-09):

 ***

(*** same 1972 recording but released with different artwork by an Italian company called Descant in 1989 as part of an 'Horenstein Edition', some years before it was 'properly' issued by the BBC on their own 'BBC Legends' imprint)


----------



## Eramire156

Traverso said:


> * Dvořák & Smetana*
> 
> + Má vlast


I just put on the CD player the Frecsay mono recording of the Tchaikovsky 6th, before I log into TC

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky 
Symphony no. 6*









*Ferenc Fricsay
Berlin Philharmoniker *

CD 42 of the Fricsay DG box set


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Suite from Der Sturm; Maria-Tripychon; Sech Monologe aus Jedermann. Russel, Wilson-Johnson, Riddel, London Phil./ Bamert (Chandos)


----------



## Guest

*Dutilleux*

The complete Solo Piano Music Anne Queffélec

CD4


----------



## Rambler

*Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust* Sir Colin Davis on Philips







This is from the 9 CD set.

A significant work, and well played here, but it is not amongst my favourite Berlioz works. Enjoyable non the less!


----------



## Robert Gamble

Nielsen's Symphony No. 2 and Aladdin Suite conducted by Chung.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli Concert in Lugano,1981 (complete)*

*Beethoven Sonata № 12 op.26 00:00 //--//-- Sonata № 11 op.22 20:41
Schubert Sonata a moll D 537 47:27
Brahms 4 ballades op.10 1:12:38




*


----------



## Merl

Today, the morning drive was Szell's immense account of Schumann's 4th symphony. Some don't care for Szell's driven and vigorous Schumann but I love it and it makes Nezet-Seguin's scratchy set sound like it's being played on a comb and paper. Forgot to put this set in my Schumann cycle roundup recently (a major oversight).


----------



## Malx

Merl said:


> Today, the morning drive was Szell's immense account of Schumann's 4th symphony. Some don't care for Szell's driven and vigorous Schumann but I love it and it makes Nezet-Seguin's scratchy set sound like it's being played on a comb and paper. Forgot to put this set in my Schumann cycle roundup recently (a major oversight).
> 
> View attachment 101227


A very fine set!

Now listening to:
Walton, Piano Quartet - The Nash Ensemble.


----------



## Robert Gamble

The Goldberg Variations... Only sometimes in a mood for solo piano, but this quite lovely.


----------



## Johnmusic

_*************************** GLORIOUS *********************_

*Ludwig van Beethoven Piano Concerto No 5 E flat major Emperor
...................................Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli piano................................
Sergiu Celibidache conducts Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Helsinki, 22 May 1969*
1.Allegro in E-flat major 0:00
2.Adagio un poco mosso in B major 21:15
3.Rondo: Allegro ma non troppo in E-flat major 29:48


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: Piano Sonata No.3; Ballades Op. 10* Idil Beret on Naxos








The sonata is an early work. Impressive. But the Op. 10 Ballades much more the Brahms piano solo music I love.


----------



## Marinera

ldiat said:


>


Had no idea what to listen, but this flute concerto solved the problem for me. Just great, exactly what I wanted to hear - very soothing, but bright and upbeat, and not too popular.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Grieg lyric pieces with Håkon Austbø.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphonies Nos. 6 and 3*

I bought this set at a used-CD store, listened to it once, then set it aside. Today I picked it up again, and I'm amazed at what I missed. The engineering is great; the voices are so well set out and clear that I could recreate the orchestration just from listening. He takes the 3rd at a slower, magesterial pace, but that gives time to appreciate all the colors and beautiful sounds coming out of this orchestra.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Joe B

Currently listening:


----------



## Robert Gamble

Listened to the Penny versions.. now for some Hickox.


----------



## pmsummer

SONATAS
_For Violin, Bass Viol, and Organ_
*William Lawes*
London Baroque
Ingrid Seifert - violin
Charles Medlam - bass viol
Richard Egarr - organ​_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay tonight program is fabuleous platter of russian piano music of the avant-garde called

*Soviet Avant-garde *whit the cream of the crop of finest russians eminence of genra russian futurismo!
Yah what a perticular sound & era, love the format of these composition, true untained artform at is best.

And since im a wash up sold out kinda guys when it come to the super neato genieoso composers of Franco-flemish and there exponent during this tremendeusly awesome music era Deprofundis will listen to the great Henrich Isaac two missa Prudentissima & misericordia, great great composer not far behind Josquin might & fury, more dissonant for sure, have a wonderfull night fellows friends reader haters, see how deprofundis soul is pure he even bless is haters,that what jesus would do because is message oflove and his haters where morron.Love you all, and haters i cherrish your sweet hatred how kind of you, but thee who really, enjoy my post i do it for you all folks pls enjoy.


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Yesterday, Respighi - Sinfonia Drammatica. Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Daniel Nazareth. Naxos.
Bax - Symphony #3 and The Happy Forest. Royal Scottish National Orchestra, David Lloyd Jones. Naxos.

Now, Bax - Overture to a Picaresque Comedy, Nympholept and Symphony #4. Royal Scottish National Orchestra, David Lloyd Jones.

I'm finally getting around to my Bax recordings and enjoying them very much. I have the first four symphonies of the Naxos/Jones series. A complete set has now become an essential purchase for me. Several good ones to choose from. The Handley is particular. However, I'm liking the Naxos recordings just fine, so I may just complete the Naxos series. Some browsing is in order. A wonderful dilemma!


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Lied aus der Ferne, WoO 137* (Hermann Prey, Leonard Hokanson)

This was a rare gem from the complete lieder album I'm listening to. The piano and vocalist both get interesting material in this one.


----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn: Mass No. 2 "Missa Brevis" Hob. XXII:1* (Hickox, Collegium Musicum 90)

Another Haydn Mass, another winner!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz*: "Harold in Italy Op.16"
[Soloist] William Lincer (Va), the New York Philharmonic (October 23, 1961 New York, Manhattan Center)
Chausson: "Poème Op.25" (January 6, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center)
Ravel: "Tzigane" (January 6, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center)
[Soloist] Zino Francescatti (Vn), the New York Philharmonic


----------



## deprofundis

Tonight im listening exclusively Russian classical composer of avant-garde whit a new purchased, called rediscovering Russian avant-garde, trought the media of piano music.

I had two album of it allready Russian avant-garde and Russian Rarities, from wich i discover the work of Obhukov, Roslavetz and Lourie that i find darn interresting just like Anton Rubenstein to a lesser degree than Arthur Lourie, quite amazing stuff hmm..eclectic works, love it.

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Quantz*: 4 Concertos For Flute

Csalog Benedek (baroque flute)

Aura Musicale, Balázs Máté


----------



## Pugg

​
*Poulenc*: Concerto in D minor for Two Pianos & Orchestra, etc.

François-René Duchable (piano) & Jean-Philippe Collard (piano)

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, James Conlon


----------



## Pugg

​


*Mozart * - Piano sonatas vol.2, Zoltan Kocsis

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel *- Piano Concertos

Krystian Zimerman (piano)

Cleveland Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez


----------



## Guest

*Handel*

Watermusic


----------



## Pugg

​*Massenet*: Chérubin

Frederica von Stade, Samuel Ramey, June Anderson, Dawn Upshaw
Orchestra: Bavarian State Opera Chorus, Munich Radio Symphony Orchestra
Conductor: Pinchas Steinberg


----------



## Guest

*Scarlatti*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Prokofiev*: Alexander Nevsky

Elena Obraztsova (mezzo soprano)

London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado

Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky, Op. 78
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite, Op. 60
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20


----------



## Pugg

​
The *Noël Coward* Songbook

Ian Bostridge (tenor), Sophie Taneman (soprano), Jeffrey Tate (piano)

Coward, N: A Room with a View
Coward, N: Any Little Fish
Coward, N: Dance, Little Lady
Coward, N: I Travel Alone
Coward, N: I'll See you Again
Coward, N: If You Could Only Come With Me
Coward, N: Let's Say Good-bye
Coward, N: Mad Dogs and Englishmen
Coward, N: Mary Make-believe
Coward, N: Never Again
Coward, N: Parisian Pierrot
Coward, N: Poor Little Rich Girl
Coward, N: Someday I'll Find You
Coward, N: Something To Do With Spring
Coward, N: The Dream Is Over
Coward, N: The Party's Over Now
Coward, N: Twentieth Century Blues
Coward, N: World Weary
Coward, N: Zigeuner


----------



## Joe B

Snowing again in CT. School just went from a delay to a cancellation. Time for MUSIC!!!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Mahler this morning/early afternoon - symphonies part one.

Symphony no. 1 plus discarded _'Blumine'_ movement (orig. 1888-89 - rev. between 1893 and 1898):



Symphony no. 2 (1888-94):



Symphony no. 3 (1893-96):



Symphony no. 4 (1899-1900):


----------



## Atomas

elgars ghost said:


> Continuing with Mahler this morning/early afternoon - symphonies part one.
> 
> Symphony no. 1 plus discarded _'Blumine'_ movement (orig. 1888-89 - rev. between 1893 and 1898):
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony no. 2 (1888-94):
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony no. 3 (1893-96):
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony no. 4 (1899-1900):


Klemperer's the Second - absolutely favorite in my Mahler's list


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Pugg

Now playing:








​
*Elgar & Walton*: Cello Concertos and Delius: Caprice and Elegy

Janos Starker (cello)

The Philharmonia Orchestra, Leonard Slatkin


----------



## JACE

*The Legendary Andrés Segovia: My Favorite Works (MCA Classics)*
Compositions by Albeniz, Castelnuovo-Tedesco, Granados, Tarrega, Torroba, and others


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 73 'Emperor'

Van Cliburn (piano)
Chicago Symphony Orchestra/ Fritz Reiner


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Spontini - Overture to "La Vestale" (Scimone/MHS)
Schubert - Impromptus, Op. 90 (Brendel/Philips)
Rimsky-Korsakov - Suite from "Le Coq d'Or" (Smetacek/Parliament)*


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
_Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-flat, Op. 19_
*[Rec. 1960, Live]*







Piano: Glenn Gould
Conductor: Paul Paray
Orchestra: Detroit Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

*Bizet*: Carmen
Tatiana Troyanos (Carmen), Plácido Domingo (Don José), Kiri Te Kanawa (Micaëla), José van Dam (Escamillo), Norma Burrowes (Frasquita), Jane Berbié (Mercédès), Thomas Allen (Moralès)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Johnmusic

*SAMPLES OF Debussy, Satie, Faure, Ravel, Saint Saens *

Debussy)
7:10 Estampes la Soriee (Claude Debussy)
9:00 Gymnopedie 1 - Lent et D *0:00 Clare de Lune (Claude Debussy)
1:50 Estampes Pago (Claude Debussy)
3:36 The Snow is Falling (Claude Debussy)
5:52 Preludes Voiles (Claude ouloureux (Erik Satie)
10:48 Gnossienne 1 - Alessio Nanni (Erik Satie)
12:34 Nocturne no. 1 (Erik Satie)
14:24 Ma Mere l'Oye Pavane Belle (Maurice Ravel)
16:13 Ma Mere l'Oye Apotheose (Maurice Ravel)
18:01 Une Barque sur l'Ocean (Maurice Ravel)
19:50 Piano Concerto No. 3 (Saint Saens)
21:39 The Bird House (Saint Saens)
22:47 The Swan (Saint Saens)
24:37 Apres un Reve (Gabriel Faure)





 *


----------



## Johnmusic

Come Scoglio - Montserrat Caballé


----------



## JACE

*Mahler: Symphony No. 8 "Symphony of a Thousand" (Philips)*
Seiji Ozawa, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Boston Boys Choir
Faye Robinson, Judith Blegen, Deborah Sasson, Florence Quivar, Lorna Myers, Kenneth Riegel, Benjamin Luxon, Gwynne Howell

Ozawa's M8 is much less bombastic and much more mysterious than most. It's easily my favorite recording of this symphony.


----------



## Marc

Fine organ music from (mainly) the 17th century, played by Theo Visser on the De Swart/Hagerbeer/Duyschot/Ahrend organ of the Hooglandse Kerk in Leiden, NL.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mahler's symphonies part two this evening.

Symphony no. 5 (1901-02):



Symphony no. 6 (1903-04):










Symphony no. 7 (1904-05):


----------



## Merl

Been listening to these gems all day.


----------



## Judith

Listening to

Mahler
Symphony no 1
Klaus Tennstedt
London Philharmonic Orchestra 

Just bought this box set and first time heard this one. Noticed a lovely fullness which is not as noticeable on the other recordings I have. They seem flat compared to this one. 

The other two have got are:

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Riccardo Chailly

CBSO
Simon Rattle


----------



## Heliogabo

I've been loving this gorgeous set:










Leonskaja shine troughout the sonatas, the impromptus and the Wanderer fantasy.
She plays beautifully and the sound is excellent (1985-1997 recordings).
I guess every Schubert lover should know this great piano renditions...


----------



## chill782002

Bruno Walter / New York Philharmonic Orchestra

Recorded live at Carnegie Hall, February 10, 1957

A great programme by Walter, Wagner's "Siegfried Idyll" and Bruckner's Symphony No 9 go together very well.


----------



## Merl

Final one for today. Symphony 6 from this set. Menuhin nailed the whole cycle but this unfussy, lively reading is a fave of mine.


----------



## Guest

One of the best guitar recitals I've heard in a long time. Clever thematic programming and superb audio round out the package.


----------



## Eramire156

*Dvorák Symphony no.2, no it is really no.7*

On the turntable

*Antonin Dvorák
Symphony no. 7, op.70*









*Rafael Kubelik 
Wiener Philharmoniker *


----------



## Manxfeeder

Merl said:


> Been listening to these gems all day.
> 
> View attachment 101245


The Lindsays really get to the heart of these quartets.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 2, Op. 1*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*

I'm listening on YouTube. I just saw this box set, and I'm wondering if it's worth springing for. I already have a ton of Beethoven cycles (all three Karajans, Jochum, Wand, Toscanini, Blomstedt, Bernstein, Solti, Szell, Gardiner, Norrington).

Are there any Klemperer fans who want to talk me into this?


----------



## Eramire156

The CSO just announced their new season 2018-2019), lots of great concerts in the future, one of the concerts I will be sure ticket for is Nielsen's 4th, with Edward Gardner conducting, listening to..

*Carl Nielsen 
Symphony no. 4*

*Mark Elder
Halle Orchestra *

CSO 2018-2019 season
https://cso.org/subscribe?source_no=28714


----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn: Violin Sonata in C Hob XVa:3* (Alberto Bologni, Giuseppe Fausto Modugno)

This is a masterwork. If you like Haydn, do check it out!


----------



## Robert Gamble

Symphony No. 1


----------



## Johnmusic

*How Beautiful

Bedřich Smetana
Bedřich Smetana (Czech pronunciation: [ˈbɛdr̝ɪx ˈsmɛtana] (About this sound listen); 2 March 1824 - 12 May 1884) was a Czech composer who pioneered the development of a musical style which became closely identified with his country's aspirations to independent statehood. He is thus widely regarded in his homeland as the father of Czech music. Internationally he is best known for his opera The Bartered Bride and for the symphonic cycle Má vlast ("My Homeland"), which portrays the history, legends and landscape of the composer's native land.

Tracklist:*

Minha Pátria

1. O Alto Castelo
2. O Moldávia
3. Sárka
4. Dos Prados e Bosques da Boêmia
5. Tábor
6. Blaník


----------



## cougarjuno

*Myaskovsky Symphonies 23 and 24*

Russian Federation Academic Symphony Orchestra /Svetlanov


----------



## MattB

Messiaen: Préludes, Regards & Esquisses (2013)

Marie Vermeulin


----------



## D Smith

Debussy; Images. Boulez/Cleveland. A favourite recording.


----------



## cougarjuno

*Dvorak - Humoresques Op 101 and Poetic Tone Pictures Op 85*

Radoslav Kvapil (piano)


----------



## Guest

Piano Sonatas No.3 and 4 today. Excellent all around.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Dmitri Shostakovich, Symphony # 9 in E Flat Major, Op. 70: Vasily Petrenko, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra:


----------



## Bruce

*Alfvén and Eberhard*

Tonight:

Hugo Alfvén's Symphony No. 3 in E, Op. 23









I've heard several of Alfvén's works, but this is the first time I've heard his 3rd symphony. Nothing profound, just beautiful music.

And a new composer for me, Dennis Eberhard, his Piano Concerto









'Tis a dark work, filled with foreboding and sorrow. And also quite beautiful.


----------



## bharbeke

Mozart: Missa solemnis in C minor "Waisenhaus" K47a/K139 (Thomas Fasano is the uploader; anyone know the performers?)

This is a beautiful, thrilling, uplifting Mass.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Merl said:


> Final one for today. Symphony 6 from this set. Menuhin nailed the whole cycle but this unfussy, lively reading is a fave of mine.
> 
> View attachment 101247


Apart from being a legendary violinist, Yehudi Menuhin was also a very fine and underrated conductor. He was especially close to the Warsaw Sinfonia which he helped found, and he expressed a very special feeling for the Polish people, as well. Back in the 1980s, I saw Menuhin in concert with the Warsaw Sinfonia and first purchased an LP recording that included the Schubert Symphony #5 at that concert. Many years later, I was able to purchase the above box set; a very fine, well-seasoned, Schubert box set. In a field of innumerable Beethoven box sets, Menuhin and his Warsaw group also hold their own quite nicely. My favorite recording of Elgar's Cello Concerto is Julian Lloyd Weber with Menuhin and the Royal Philharmonic.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Dmitri Shostakovich, Symphony #10 In E Minor, op. 93: James DePreist, Helsinki Philharmonic:


----------



## Joe B

Turned out to be a stressful day today. Snow this morning, cleaned that up, a few posts here, and then lost power a few minutes before noon (just my house-one leg of under ground power cable broke). Just got power back on at 9:45. Trying to get the house warmed up again. I need to wind down with a few songs that always work:


----------



## Joe B

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Dmitri Shostakovich, Symphony #10 In E Minor, op. 93: James DePreist, Helsinki Philharmonic:


A great performance and recording...........and yes, it is yet another Delos gem.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Joe B said:


> A great performance and recording...........and yes, it is yet another Delos gem.


And this was my first recording of a symphony by Shostakovich I bought.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Giuliani & Vivaldi*: Guitar Concertos

Eduardo Fernandez (guitar), Norbert Blume (viola d'amore)

English Chamber Orchestra, George Malcolm

Giuliani, Mauro: Guitar Concerto No. 1 in A major, Op. 30
Vivaldi: Concerto for Lute and 2 Violins in D major, RV 93
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
Vivaldi: Trio Sonata for Violin, Lute and Basso Continuo in C major, RV 82


----------



## Boston Charlie

Today in the car: Tchaikovsky's Symphony #6 (Bernstein/NYPO; earlier Columbia rec.)
Yesterday on YouTube: Tchaikovsky's "Capriccio Italien" (Karajan/Berlin PO); Sibelius' Symphony #3 (Colin Davis/Boston SO); Vaughan Williams' "Dives and Lazarus"; Dvorak: Water Goblin (Harnoncourt/Concertgebouw)

...wonderful; not a bad apple in the bunch. "Water Goblin" is new to me.


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*
> 
> I'm listening on YouTube. I just saw this box set, and I'm wondering if it's worth springing for. I already have a ton of Beethoven cycles (all three Karajans, Jochum, Wand, Toscanini, Blomstedt, Bernstein, Solti, Szell, Gardiner, Norrington).
> 
> Are there any Klemperer fans who want to talk me into this?


Our member Granate ( from Spain) did extensive comparing.


----------



## Pugg

*Remembering Mr. Schubert's birthday.*








*Schubert*: Symphony No. 9 in C major, D944 'The Great'

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra

Sir Georg Solti


----------



## MusicSybarite

I've rediscovered these splendid works. The piano quartets are a little bit angrier than the piano quintets but the former ones are not as intimate as the quintets. Fauré developed a delicate language in his late works that I find rather enjoyable.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*: Late Works, Opp. 57‐61

Georgijs Osokins (piano)

Chopin: Barcarolle in F sharp major, Op. 60
Chopin: Berceuse in D flat major, Op. 57
Chopin: Mazurkas (3), Op. 59
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 in B minor, Op. 58
Chopin: Polonaise No. 7 in A flat major, Op. 61 'Polonaise-fantaisie'
Chopin: Variations in A - Souvenír de paganini


----------



## senza sordino

Finzi, Bax, Bliss, Moeran Cello Concerti, Stanford Irish Rhapsody 









RVW Phantasy Quintet, String Quartets 1&2









Tippett Triple Concerto, Concerto for Orchestra, from Spotify. I'd be happy to have this album in my collection 









Tippett Symphony no 1 and Piano Concerto, from Spotify 









Guitar music of Walton, Maxwell Davies, Rawsthorne, Berkeley, and Bennett, a recent purchase. Lovely music to end the day with


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi*: Quattro Pezzi Sacri .

Cecilia Gasdia / Claudio Scimone / Gulbenkian Foundation Orchestra & Chorus, Lisbon


----------



## Pugg

*Tchaikovsky:* Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35, /* Sibelius*: Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 47

Kyung Wha Chung

London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn

Vinyl edition.


----------



## chill782002

Boston Charlie said:


> ...wonderful; not a bad apple in the bunch. "Water Goblin" is new to me.


The "Water Goblin" is a wonderful piece and a favourite of mine. I really like Zdenek Chalabala's 1961 recording with the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra. Vaclav Talich's 1949 recording with the same orchestra is also very good but the sound is rather muddy and distant unfortunately.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini*: Turandot

Birgit Nilsson, Giorgio Tozzi, Jussi Bjorling, Piero de Palma

Rome Opera Orchestra, Erich Leinsdorf


----------



## Merl

This morning's drive into work was accompanied by Dvorak's 7th symphony, performed by Ivan Fisher and the BFO. Excellent recording. To avoid copyright infringement I've made my own artistic interpretation of the cover. Let's just agree that I'm no Van Gogh.


----------



## shadowdancer

Pugg said:


> *Schubert*: Symphony No. 9 in C major, D944 'The Great'
> Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
> Sir Georg Solti


Nice call. I will join you with one of my favorite:


----------



## Guest

Kurtág
Musik für Streichinstrumente

Keller Quartett

*IMAGE REDACTED - COPYRIGHT INFRINGEMENT*​


----------



## Pugg

​
*Glière*: Bronze Horeman Suite & Horn Concerto

Richard Watkins (horn)

BBC Philharmonic, Sir Edward Downes


----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantatas*


----------



## Guest

*Monteverdi*

This is my fourth Vesper,my favorite is the one conducted by Andrew Parrott and I am curious about this one,part of this attractive box.
I bought mine for € 18,00


----------



## Pugg

*Stamitz*: Wind Symphonies

Consortium Classicum


----------



## Vasks

_More vinyl spun_

*Simai - Victory Overture (Rajter/Supraphon)
Martinu - Symphony #1 (Neumann/Pro Arte)*


----------



## Pugg

​
Ute Lemper sings *Kurt Weill *- Volume 1

BIAS Berlin Kammerensemble, John Mauceri

Weill, K: Alabama Song (from Mahagonny)
Weill, K: Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
Weill, K: Ballade von der sexuellen Hörigkeit (from Die Dreigroschenoper)
Weill, K: Berliner Requiem: Zu Potsdam unter den Eichen
Weill, K: Denn wie man sich bettet (from Rise and Fall of the City of Mahagonny)
Weill, K: Der Silbersee
Weill, K: Der Silbersee: Cäsars Tod (Rom war eine Stadt)
Weill, K: Der Silbersee: Fennimores Lied (Ich bin eine arme Verwandte)
Weill, K: Der Silbersee: Lied des Lotteriagenten (Was zahlen Sie?)
Weill, K: Je ne t'aime pas (text: Maurice Magre)
Weill, K: Moritat von Mackie Messer (from The Threepenny Opera)
Weill, K: Nanna's lied (Text: Bertolt Brecht)
Weill, K: One Touch of Venus
Weill, K: One Touch of Venus: I'm A Stranger Here Myself
Weill, K: Speak low
Weill, K: The Threepenny Opera
Weill, K: The Threepenny Opera: Salomon-Song


----------



## Pugg

*







*​
_Intuition_ (CD & DVD)

Digipack limited edition

_Gautier Capuçon (cello), Jérôme Ducros (piano)

_
Orchestre de Chambre de Paris
Douglas Boyd.

Ducros, Jérôme (b.1974)
Dvorak, Antonin (1841-1904)
Elgar, Edward William (1857-1934)
Fauré, Gabriel Urbain (1845-1924)
Joplin, Scott (1867-1917)
Massenet, Jules Emile Frederic (1842-1912)
Paganini, Niccolò (1782-1840)
Piazzólla, Astor (1921-92)
Popper, David (1843-1913)
Rachmaninov, Sergey Vassilievich (1873-1943)
Saint-Saëns, Charles Camille (1835-1921)
Sollima, Giovanni (b.1962)
Tchaikovsky, Piotr Ilyich (1840-93)


----------



## Guest

*Stravinsky*

One might consider this as an "Essential recording".


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mahler's symphonies - third and final part this morning/early afternoon.

Symphony no. 8 (1906):



Symphony no. 9 (1908-09):



Symphony no. 10 (1910 - inc.):

 ***

(*** Mazzetti version)


----------



## Guest

*Debussy*

La Mer
Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
Marche ecossaise; Berceuse Héroique
Musique pour Le Roi Lear


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet*: Thaïs

Renée Fleming (Thaïs), Thomas Hampson (Athanael), Giuseppe Sabbatini (Nicias), Estefano Palatchi (Palemon)

Orchestre National Bordeaux Aquitaine, Yves Abel


----------



## JACE

Yesterday evening:










*Mahler: Symphony No. 6 / Barbirolli, New Philharmonia O (Warner Classics)*
Like Barbirolli, I prefer the Andante _before_ the Scherzo in Mahler's Sixth. But regardless of whether you prefer A/S or S/A, this is a transcendent reading.

Right now:










*Rachmaninov: Isle of the Dead; Symphonic Dances / Ashkenazy, Concertgebouw O (Decca)*
Excellent!


----------



## Jos

Was looking randomly for some Haydn sonatas to stream at our workshop at school. Then I found this ! Wow.
Pointy, articulated, tempi just right. I've been playing it constantly the last few days. Too bad the hipster vinyl resurgeance doesn't extend to classical music, but I must buy it, even on cd


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Violin concerto by Hjalmar Borgström.


----------



## realdealblues

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*
> 
> I'm listening on YouTube. I just saw this box set, and I'm wondering if it's worth springing for. I already have a ton of Beethoven cycles (all three Karajans, Jochum, Wand, Toscanini, Blomstedt, Bernstein, Solti, Szell, Gardiner, Norrington).
> 
> Are there any Klemperer fans who want to talk me into this?


Definitely worth springing for. Entirely unique and unlike anything you already have. My favorites are 3, 5, 6, & 9. You get mono and stereo recordings of pretty much all the Overtures which are great! The mono recordings of symphonies 3, 5 & 7 are also great. His mono 5th is one of my absolute favorites! Klemperer brings wonderful balances and clarity to the scores and as long as you don't believe that tempo is the only thing that matters in Beethoven, than these colorful performance will reward you with a lifetime of listening.

I don't care for Gardiner (and assuming the Norrington you have is his wonderful live cycle on Hanssler, as his 1st cycle was dreadful), but if you were to add Klemperer, Kletzki, Kubelik, Bohm & Chailly with the others you already own, you would pretty much have my top 15 or so favorite cycles and between those 15 to me you have have about every shade of Beethoven you could want.


----------



## realdealblues

*Felix Mendelssohn*
_Violin Concerto in E minor, Op. 64_
*[Rec. 1959, Live]*







Violin: Arnold Steinhardt
Conductor: Paul Paray
Orchestra: Detroit Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Guest

*Victoria De Los Angeles*

*Prosperina rapita .......lovely*


----------



## Johnmusic

*Gorgeous

Felix Mendelssohn - Hebrides Overture (Fingal's Cave), Op. 26
London Symphony Orchestra - Claudio Abbado*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Traverso said:


>


That looks like a wonderful box set. I'd spring for it, but I already have most of the recordings.


----------



## Manxfeeder

realdealblues said:


> Definitely worth springing for. Entirely unique and unlike anything you already have. My favorites are 3, 5, 6, & 9. You get mono and stereo recordings of pretty much all the Overtures which are great! The mono recordings of symphonies 3, 5 & 7 are also great. His mono 5th is one of my absolute favorites! Klemperer brings wonderful balances and clarity to the scores and as long as you don't believe that tempo is the only thing that matters in Beethoven, than these colorful performance will reward you with a lifetime of listening.
> 
> .


Thanks for the input. I had just talked myself out of it, but maybe I need to think again.


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC TO ENTERTAIN HENRY VIII
*Anonymous, English - Pierre Attaingnant - Jacques Barbireau - Antoine Busnois - William Cornysh - Daggere - Henry VIII, King of England - Heinrich Isaac - Jean Richafort*
Purcell Consort of Voices
Grayson Burgess - director
Musica Reservata
Michael Morrow - director
_
Argo_


----------



## Johnmusic

_*Erik Satie: Pièces Froides - (Airs À Faire Fuir; Danses De Travers) - Reinbert De Leeuw





Erik Satie: Nocturnes (1,2,3,4,5) - Pascal Rogé




*_


----------



## realdealblues

Manxfeeder said:


> Thanks for the input. I had just talked myself out of it, but maybe I need to think again.


Give his Eroica a listen and/or listen to the 5th. A good example to me is to listen to the development section of first movement from the 5th Symphony where Klemperer's clarity and texture let the inner voices come to light, those woodwinds that are usually buried and entirely unheard are clear as a bell, especially if you can listen with headphones. Those are the kinds of moments where Klemperer really shines to me.


----------



## Guest

Although the guitar cannot produce the range and mass of sound that a piano can, these ingenious transcriptions sound wonderful on the guitar and must be prodigiously difficult to play!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Mass in E Minor*


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> That looks like a wonderful box set. I'd spring for it, but I already have most of the recordings.


Thank you,for me there are 13 new recordings in this box.The Monteverdi Vespers were very good but there is a lack of festivity .The Parrott recording is still my number one.I look forward to listen to Schütz and Gluck.


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> Thanks for the input. I had just talked myself out of it, but maybe I need to think again.


The Trauermarch in the Eroica is very slow,I don't mind,it is overwhelming in its grandeur.(stereo recording 1961)

I found this video on the way.


----------



## JACE

*Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 3; Youth Symphony / Ashkenazy, Concertgebouw O (London/Decca)*
An exemplary reading of the Third Symphony matched with demonstration-quality sound.


----------



## chill782002

Eduard Tubin - Symphony No 3

Neeme Jarvi / Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra

1986

My personal favourite of Tubin's symphonies. Does anyone have any other much-loved recordings of this one?


----------



## Johnmusic

_*Prelude BWV 997 Bach 10 string classical guitar *_


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonio Vivaldi, Op. 3 L'estro armonico 7-12: Fabio Biondi, Europa Galante:


----------



## Johnmusic

*In this documentary on Spanish television, Narcsio Yepes plays Las Cantigas de Santa Maria by Alphonse X el Sabio (13th century), arranged by Yepes





Concert rebroadcast on Spanish TV. Narciso Yepes plays Tarantos by Leo Brouwer (1939- )




*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Gottfried Homilius, Der Herr ist Gott*


----------



## Sonata

I listened to an early Verdi in full today. Not always able listen to a whole opera in one day so it's enjoyable when I can!
very tuneful and well recorded with Caballe, Milnes and Domingo (who I think is one of my favorite opera singers now, though still a bit behind Bergonzi)









*Verdi: Giovanni D'arco*

After that, I listened to the first of four discs of a dramatic Rossini opera. I've only heard it once before, but it's wonderful! Many thanks to *Itullian* for introducing this one to me:








*Rossini: Guillaume Tell*


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Sergei Prokofiev, Symphony # 4 In C Major, Op. 112 (Revised Version, 1947): Mstislav Rostropovich, Orchestre National de France:


----------



## cougarjuno

*Vaughan Williams - Songs of Travel; Four Poems of Fredegond Shove; House of Life; Two Poems of W. Barnes*

Benjamin Luxon (baritone) / David Willison (piano)


----------



## bharbeke

Sonata said:


> After that, I listened to the first of four discs of a dramatic Rossini opera. I've only heard it once before, but it's wonderful! Many thanks to *Itullian* for introducing this one to me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rossini: Guillaume Tell*


I heartily endorse Guillaume Tell, too. Never has four hours sped past quite so enjoyably in the world of classical music.


----------



## elgar's ghost

A Paul Dessau session beginning tonight and concluding some time tomorrow, featuring his orchestral works and string quartets.

Dessau's reputation (such as it is in the West bearing in mind that most of his important output was composed in East Germany where precious little of it saw the light of day this side of the iron curtain until the CD era) rests primarily on the incidental music he wrote for numerous Bertolt Brecht plays and his five completed operas - two in collaboration with Brecht - but Dessau was too good a composer for his non-stage works to be anything like pedestrian - there is some really interesting material contained within the four discs shown here.

After fleeing Germany in 1933 due to his Jewish background Dessau spent fifteen years firstly in Paris and then the USA before his ever-hardening commitment to active Socialism compelled him to return to Soviet-Zone Germany in 1948, just as a post-WWII anti-Communist stance was beginning to intensify in what he hoped would remain his adopted country. He is credited, along with Hanns Eisler (another German-born Socialist exile who left the USA that same year for the same reasons), for being at the forefront of musical culture in what was then the fledgling German Democratic Republic, where for the rest of his long life he had something of an ambivalent relationship with the cultural authorities, not least because he wasn't afraid to champion the music of western modernists young and old as well as that by those who experienced more difficulties behind the iron curtain.

Symphony no. 2 (1934 - rev. 1962):
_Im memoriam Bertolt Brecht_ (1957):
_Bach-Variationen_ (1963):
_Symphonische Mozart-Adaption_ - based on the string quintet KV614 (1965):
_Orchestermusik nr. 2 - __Meer der Stürme [Sea of Tempests]_ (1967):
_Orchestermusik nr. 3 - __Lenin_ (1969):
_Orchestermusik nr. 4_ (1973):



String Quartet no. 1 (1932):
String Quartet no. 2 (1943-43):
String Quartet no. 3 (1943-46):
String Quartet no. 4 (1948):
String Quartet no. 5 (1955):
String Quartet no. 6 (1971-74):
String Quartet no. 7 (1975):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*

Klemperer and the Kolner Rundfunk Sinfonie Orchester from 1954. (From a recording on Europa Musica; no picture available.)

Anyone who thinks Klemperer conducts too slowly should consider this one. He goes through this at a pretty fast clip.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute (disc 1 of this 2 disc CD set):


----------



## Joe B

Current listening:


----------



## cougarjuno

*Hindemith - Viola Concerto (Der Schwanendreher) and Cello Concerto*

Laszlo Barsony (viola) Miklos Perenyyi (cello)
Hungarian State Orchestra and Budapest Symphony Orchestra / Gyorgy Lehel


----------



## D Smith

Elgar: Enigma Variations. David/LSO. Very enjoyable, though the dynamics in the recording can be a bit much.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Tchaikovsky, Symphony # 1 "Winter Daydreams" in G Minor, Op. 13: Herbert Von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra:


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Boston Charlie

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Tchaikovsky, Symphony # 1 "Winter Daydreams" in G Minor, Op. 13: Herbert Von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra:


Next to the Beethoven, Tchaikovsky is my favorite symphonist. I consider Karajan to be a very fine conductor of Tchaikovsky. Interestingly, and despite his mighty Teutonic orchestral forces, I often find that HvK does a better job in the Russian and French repertoire than he does when conducting the likes of Beethoven or Brahms.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Boston Charlie said:


> Next to the Beethoven, Tchaikovsky is my favorite symphonist. I consider Karajan to be a very fine conductor of Tchaikovsky. Interestingly, and despite his mighty Teutonic orchestral forces, I often find that HvK does a better job in the Russian and French repertoire than he does when conducting the likes of Beethoven or Brahms.


I bought this set of of Karajan because this one was cheaper than then Karajan set of Tchaikovsky symphonies by itself.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Gershwin's "Rhapsody in Blue" (original version)

edit: The best version I've heard of this great piece of music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

I told my son-in-law that Sir Georg Solti has won more Grammys than Jay-Z. He looked at me quizzically and asked, "Georg who?" <Sigh>


----------



## Johnmusic

*Robert Schumann - Violin Sonatas No. 1 & 2
Gidon Kremer : Violin
Martha Argerich : Piano





*


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Piston's "Sinfonietta"


----------



## Flavius

Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus. Desnoues...Orch. des Pays de Savoie/ Foster (Naxos)


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---





































Guess I was on a clarinet spree ---


----------



## Pugg

TCHAIKOVSKY • Symphony No. 6 in B minor, op. 74 "Pathétique" 
RALPH VAUGHAN WILLIAMS -Symphony No. 4 in F minor


----------



## MusicSybarite

chill782002 said:


> View attachment 101265
> 
> 
> Eduard Tubin - Symphony No 3
> 
> Neeme Jarvi / Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
> 
> 1986
> 
> My personal favourite of Tubin's symphonies. Does anyone have any other much-loved recordings of this one?


I have the recording by Volmer and the Estonian National S.O. (Alba label). It's not the best performance, and it's not as thrilling as that by Järvi, which is much more radiant and powerful. In addition, the Járvi set is for a desert island for sure.


----------



## Bruce

*Hoff & Arnold*

Tonight's choices:

Hoffmeister - Symphony in D - Howard Griffiths/Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana









and the second Clarinet Concerto by Malcolm Arnold, played by Benny Goodman, Malcolm Arnold conducting the Park Lane Music Players

I can't find an image of this; it was a transfer to a cassette from an old Connoisseur Society Lp.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano No.20 in D Minor, KV 466

Daniel Barenboim on piano with the Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## JACE

Disc 1 - Symphonies Nos. 1 & 6


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mussorgsky*: Pictures at an Exhibition

Wiener Philharmoniker, Gustavo Dudamel

Mussorgsky: A Night on the Bare Mountain
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, Op. 20 Suite
Tchaikovsky: Waltz from Swan Lake


----------



## distantprommer

Pugg wrote:

*Mussorgsky*: Pictures at an Exhibition

Wiener Philharmoniker, Gustavo Dudamel

Mussorgsky: A Night on the Bare Mountain
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, Op. 20 Suite
Tchaikovsky: Waltz from Swan Lake[/QUOTE]

Can you give a comment on the quality of the performance. Should I think of purchasing this CD?


----------



## deprofundis

Hello ,i'm currently listening to , two news purchased of *OLIPHANT *a superbe ensemble there sound ressemble to ensemble tetraktys, very colorfull for rendition of ars vetus , trust me when i say it'S worth every penny.The title are: Music of the crusades and German médiéval music(pretty neanto)

Than i purchased futurism acts of russian and odd composer...

Soviet Avant-garde piano music vol.2(since i had vol.1) whit more mosolov ,lourie ect yes splendid
and on mandatory listening finally this mysterieous guys.
*Georges Ivannovich Gurdjieff* his work mention has jazz(non-classical) 2011 what a fine discovery

and his classical album , not the Harmonium music not that it sound to russian but my ears are not familliar whit sutch instrument yet to be honnest. So i pick this album up: Chants,hymns and dances .

So tonight i might had i flavor contrast, ars vetus to russian avant-garde.Goodnight fellaws, and take care, from mister deprofundis and jeez i look like Gurdjieff that funny & amusing lol.

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

distantprommer said:


> Pugg wrote:
> 
> *Mussorgsky*: Pictures at an Exhibition
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Gustavo Dudamel
> 
> Mussorgsky: A Night on the Bare Mountain
> Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
> Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, Op. 20 Suite
> Tchaikovsky: Waltz from Swan Lake


Can you give a comment on the quality of the performance. Should I think of purchasing this CD?[/QUOTE]

The "real "critics don't like it, some members also, but I think it's a very good recording and about buying, try the clips on the Presto site.


----------



## Pugg

CD 7:* Brahms*: Lieder

Johannes Brahms (1833 - 1897)
49 Deutsche Volkslieder, WoO 33 Book VII

Fünf Duette, Op.66
Liebeslieder-Walzer, Op.52

Verses From "Polydora" et all ( 80 minutes Brahms songs>>>>) :angel:

*Edith Mathis*, Brigitte Fassbaender, Peter Schreier, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Karl Engel, Wolfgang Sawallisch


----------



## deprofundis

I had to dare buying Gurdjieff mysterious is complete harmonium music , woaw what a sound.. 
quite relaxing anger releiving i might had, very etherical stuff , yet quite simple, love it.

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
Fricsay conducts *Mozart, Beethoven, Smetana and Liszt *- _Vinyl edition_

Berliner Philharmoniker, Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Ferenc Fricsay

Beethoven: Egmont Overture, Op. 84
Liszt: Les Préludes, symphonic poem No. 3, S97
Mozart: Serenade No. 13 in G major, K525 'Eine kleine Nachtmusik'
Smetana: Má Vlast: Vltava


----------



## deprofundis

To end the i have a new cd of english called simply *Tudor anthems & motets,* i needed my dose of early renaissance music., that about it folks, you get on this album quite important name for a cheap cost, suprise, suprise...

:angel:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini*: Ricciardo e Zoraide

Bruce Ford (Agorante), Nelly Miricioiu (Zoraide), William Matteuzzi (Ricciardo), Alastair Miles (Ircano), Della Jones (Zomira), Paul Nilon (Ernesto), Carol Smith (Fatima), Alice Coote (Elmira), Toby Spence (Zamorre)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, David Parry


----------



## Guest

*Tschaikovsky*

CD 1

Arrived from Taiwan this morning


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin & Brahms*: Ballades

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 3 
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Kurt Masur


----------



## Guest

*Schütz*

Musica Fiata Frieder Bernius

Psalmen Davids SWV 22-34


----------



## realdealblues

*Claude Debussy*
_The Martyrdom Of Saint Sebastian, L. 124_
*[Rec. 1956]*







Soloists: Phyllis Curtin, Catherine Akos, Florence Kopleff
Conductor/Narrator: Charles Munch
Orchestra: Boston Symphony Orchestra
Choir: New England Conservatory Chorus


----------



## JACE

Pugg said:


> CD 7:* Brahms*: Lieder
> 
> Johannes Brahms (1833 - 1897)
> 49 Deutsche Volkslieder, WoO 33 Book VII
> 
> Fünf Duette, Op.66
> Liebeslieder-Walzer, Op.52
> 
> Verses From "Polydora" et all ( 80 minutes Brahms songs>>>>) :angel:
> 
> *Edith Mathis*, Brigitte Fassbaender, Peter Schreier, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Karl Engel, Wolfgang Sawallisch


That disc -- and entire set -- looks very interesting.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart & Schubert*: Works for Two Pianos

Murray Perahia, Radu Lupu (piano)

Mozart: Sonata for 2 pianos in D major, K448
Schubert: Fantasie in F minor for piano duet, D940


----------



## Bulldog

Pugg said:


> ​*Mozart & Schubert*: Works for Two Pianos
> 
> Murray Perahia, Radu Lupu (piano)
> 
> Mozart: Sonata for 2 pianos in D major, K448
> Schubert: Fantasie in F minor for piano duet, D940


That's one of my favorite recordings. I'm not a big fan of Lupu or Perahia, but together they are perfect.


----------



## Eramire156

*Gustav Mahler
Kindertotenlieder*









*Sona Cervena

Hermann Scherehen
Das Rundfunks-Sinfonieorchester Leipzig *

Recorded October 1960

Too slow for my tastes, though not as slow as Janet Baker's recording with Barbirolli which doesn't seem slow to me at all, Marylyn Horne's recording I believe is the slowest at just under 30 minutes.


----------



## Eramire156

*Dmitri Shostakovich 
Symphony no.4, Op.43*









*Gennady Rozdestvensky
Wiener Philharmoniker 
*
Recorded 16 April 1978


----------



## D Smith

Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht Arranged for String Orchestra. Karajan/Berlin.


----------



## Pugg

​
_Bella Napoli/ Oboe Concertos

Christoph Hartmann (oboe)_

Ensemble Berlin

Bellini: Oboe Concerto in E flat major
Cimarosa: Oboe Concerto in B flat
Donizetti: Andante for oboe and strings
Hasse, J A: Oboe Concerto in G
Pasculli: "Ricordo di Napoli" for oboe and strings
Scarlatti, D: Oboe Concerto in D minor


----------



## JACE

*Chopin: 4 Ballads; Barcarolle; Fantasie / Krystian Zimerman (DG)*


----------



## Vasks

*Lalo - Overture to "Le Roi d'Ys" (Benzi/Forlane)
Faure - Violin Sonata #1 (Ingolfssohn/Accentus)
Magnard - Suite dans le style ancien (Stringer/Timpani)*


----------



## Guest

*Little marches by great masters*

Vinyl (italian pressing )


----------



## ldiat




----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Alexander Scriabin*
Complete Works for Solo Piano
~~~~~~~
CD3
24 Preludes op.11 (1888-96)
6 Preludes op.13 (1895)
5 Preludes op.15 (1895-96)
5 Preludes op.16 (1895-95)
~~~~~~~
CD4
7 Preludes op.17 (1895-96)
4 Preludes op.22 (1897)
2 Preludes op.27 (1899-1900)
4 Preludes op.31, op.33 (1902-03)
3 Preludes op.35 (1903)
4 Preludes op.37, op.39 (1903)
4 Preludes op.48 (1904-05)
2 Preludes op.67 (1912-13)
5 Preludes op.74 (1914)
~~~~~~~
*Maria Lettberg* [Capriccio, rec. 2004-7; CD 2007]

I am working my way slowly through this magnificent box set, listening to each disc several times before moving on. 8 discs-worth of solo piano music is a lot to take in and I realise that I didn't really do so when I first got them in 2014. Scriabin really does have quite an inimitable style, or perhaps that should be 'styles', since he ends up far from his Chopin-influenced beginnings.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet*: La Navarraise

Lucia Popp (Anita), Alain Vanzo (Araquil), Vincenzo Sardinero (Garrido), Gérard Souzay (Remigio), Claude Meloni (Bustamente), Michel Sénéchal (Ramon)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus, London Symphony Orchestra, Antonio de Alme


----------



## Robert Gamble

A truly classic recording...


----------



## Guest

*Schubert*

Vinyl


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> The "real "critics don't like it, some members also, but I think it's a very good recording and about buying, try the clips on the Presto site.


I think you should have put "critics" in quotation marks!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

On Polycarbonate+Aluminium+Lacquer:

*
Scriabin*
Complete works for Solo Piano
~~~~~~~
CD5
Trois Morceaux op.2 (1886-89)
12 Etudes op.8 (1894-95)
8 Etudes op.42 (1902-03)
3 Etudes op.65 (1911-12)
~~~~~~~
CD6
Valse op.1 (1885-86)
10 Mazurkas op.3 (1887-89)
9 Mazurkas op.25 (1898-99)
2 Mazurkas op.40 (1902)
Quasi Valse op.47 (1905)
~~~~~~~
*Maria Lettberg* [Capriccio, 2007]

I gather than Maria Lettberg's interpretations are seen as 'feminine' by some, emphasising the 'flowing', restrained, conservative elementys in Scriabin's oeuvre. But here the Three etudes, Op. 65 are as wild and savage as can be imagined. Magnificent interpretations.


----------



## Malx

Schumann, Drei Romanzen Op28 & Novelletten Op21 - Dana Ciocarlie.

Working my way through this box has been an education frequently coming across works I hadn't heard before.


----------



## JACE

*Brahms: Quintet for Clarinet & Strings, Op. 115; Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12, Op. 96 "American" / Delmé Quartet; Keith Puddy, clarinet (MCA Classics)*

Brahms' Clarinet Quintet gets me every time. Such gorgeous and melancholy music!


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable*

A shaded dog mono pressing of...

*Johannes Brahms
Symphony no.3*

















*Fritz Reiner 
Chicago Symphony Orchestra *

One can never have too many Brahms Symphonies.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Bruckner's 4th Symphony


----------



## Merl

Pugg said:


> Can you give a comment on the quality of the performance. Should I think of purchasing this CD?


The "real "critics don't like it, some members also, but I think it's a very good recording and about buying, try the clips on the Presto site.[/QUOTE]

I like it too. I like Dudamel. He has done some super accounts of standard repertoire.


----------



## JACE

More chamber music by *Brahms*:










*String Sextets Nos. 1 & 2 / Alberni Quartet with Roger Best & Moray Welsh (Brilliant Classics)*
Originally released on CRD.


----------



## Guest

I received this Japanese SACD today. Whoa--it sounds amazing. So dynamic and clear. The performance is stellar, too!


----------



## realdealblues

*Richard Wagner*
_Gotterdammerung: Brunnhilde's Immolation Scene
Tristan and Isolde: Prelude and Isolde's Liebestod_
*[Rec. 1957]*







Soloist: Eileen Farrell
Conductor: Charles Munch
Orchestra: Boston Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Johnmusic

*Lucia di Lammermoor - Gaetano Donizetti - 1961

Lucia - Joan Sutherland
Edgardo - Renato Cioni
Enrico - Robert Merrill
Raimondo - Cesare Siepi
Arturo - Kenneth MacDonald
Alisa - Ana Raquel Satra
Normanno - Rinaldo Pelizzoni

Conductor - John Pritchard - Orchestra - Santa Cecilia-Chorus - Santa Cecilia





My first complete Opera recording and still a miracle by Joan. The others are top notch. *


----------



## elgar's ghost

Road-testing a couple of new arrivals today - a two-disc set of piano works by Hanns Eisler and a disc of chamber works by Sibelius and Delius.

_Five Early Piano Pieces_ (1918-22):
Piano Sonata (no. 1) op. 1 (1922-23):
_(4) Piano Pieces_ op. 3 (1923):
Piano Sonata no. 2 - _Sonata for Piano in Form of Variations_ op. 6 (1924-25):
_(8) Piano Pieces op. 8_ (1925):
_Piano Pieces for Children_ op. 31 (1932):
_Seven Piano Pieces_ op. 32 (1932):
_Sonatine [Gradus ad parnassum]_ op. 44 (1934):
_Overture_ for two pianos WoO (c. 1936):
_Variations [Theme, Eleven Variations, Coda I and Funeral Music]_ for piano WoO (1941):
Piano Sonata no. 3 WoO (1943):
_Fugue_ in G-minor WoO (1946):
_Fugue_ in B-flat WoO (1946):



String Quartet (no. 4) in D-minor - _Voces intimae_ op 56 (1909):

String Quartet (1916):
Cello Sonata (1916):


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Eramire156

*Benjamin Britten
Sinfonia da Requiem 
Sea interludes & passacaglia from Peter Grimes *









*André Previn 
London Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## Taplow

*Brahms*: Symphony No. 4
Charles Münch, Boston Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphonies Nos. 5 and 7*

1955 mono recordings, which sound very good.


----------



## Johnmusic

*For a dull ?? singer she sure sounds rather involved and stupendous.*

*



 Joan Sutherland - D'oreste D'Aiace ( Idomeneo/MOZART *)


----------



## Johnmusic

*Boccherini - Fandango - Castanets

The Carmina Quartet (Matthias Enderle, violin 1, Susanne Frank, violin 2, Wendy Champney, viola & Stephan Goerner, violoncello) plays the fourth movement ("Fandango") from Boccherini's Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major. With Rolf Lislevand, guitar and Nina Corti, castanets.




*
***********************************************
Luigi Boccherini (1743 - 1805) 
Introduction and Fandango for Guitar and Strings in D-dur G 448
(Transcription of Part IV of the Quintet for Guitar and Strings)

Vitaliy Kis - Giga

Vitaliy Kis (guitar)
Alexey Utkin (conductor)
The State Academic Chamber Orchestra of Russia (2017)




*


----------



## deprofundis

Ok im currently putting* Fasolo double album on brilliant *in my cd player, it's my last purchased not some download and im proud to support the cd has media .Enought said , music is ment to be listen not write about first and foremost so it my second listen so far, since i partially lisen to it earlier on but where disturbed so on whit sho Fasolo seem quite enjoyable.

:tiphat:


----------



## cougarjuno

*Reger - Cello Sonatas Nos. 2 and 3*

Reimund Korupp (cello) Rudolf Meister (piano)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*

Klemperer's 1955 mono version. Another nice remastering job.


----------



## cougarjuno

*Rautavaara - Symphony No. 8 (The Journey) and Harp Concerto*

Marielle Nordemann (harp) Helsinki Philharmonic / Leif Segerstam


----------



## bharbeke

distantprommer said:


> Pugg wrote:
> 
> *Mussorgsky*: Pictures at an Exhibition
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Gustavo Dudamel
> 
> Mussorgsky: A Night on the Bare Mountain
> Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
> Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, Op. 20 Suite
> Tchaikovsky: Waltz from Swan Lake


Can you give a comment on the quality of the performance. Should I think of purchasing this CD?[/QUOTE]

Another opinion: The Swan Lake waltz is incredible, and the Mussorgsky pieces are generally good performances. The Hut on Chicken Legs and Great Gate of Kiev sections of Pictures are among the very best I've heard.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## MattB

Music For Tudor Kings: Henry VII & VIII

The Hilliard Ensemble


----------



## bharbeke

*Glazunov: The Seasons: Winter* (Edo de Waart, Minnesota Orchestra)

I heard this on the radio this morning, and I was transfixed by how good it was.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to "Pulcinella"


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 3 In E Flat Major "Eroica": Jascha Horenstein, Pro Musica Symphony Vienna,:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn: Stabat Mater Hob. XXa* (Heltay, London Chamber Choir, Argo Chamber Orchestra)

This is a very good piece and performance.


----------



## agoukass

Schumann: Cello Concerto; Works for Cello and Piano

Steven Isserlis, cello

Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie
Christoph Eschenbach, conductor & pianist


----------



## Boston Charlie

Today in the car: Bach's Brandenburg Concertos 1-3 by the wonderful Masaaki Suzuki and his Bach Collegium Japan; for years I pretty much avoided HIP recordings until I stumbled upon Suzuki and friends. Suzuki is so devoted to Bach that he's practically made a career on Bach and only Bach; but when it comes to HIP, Suzuki made a believer out of me.


----------



## Bruce

*Gurdjieff from deprofundis*



deprofundis said:


> I had to dare buying Gurdjieff mysterious is complete harmonium music , woaw what a sound..
> quite relaxing anger releiving i might had, very etherical stuff , yet quite simple, love it.
> 
> :tiphat:


Am listening to some Gurdjieff now, as I peruse the listenings. Nice!


----------



## Bruce

*Ashkenazy's Schubert*



Traverso said:


> *Schubert*
> 
> Vinyl


For me, this is far and away the best recording of Schubert's D major piano sonata, if only because of the tender way Ashkenazy plays the slow movement.


----------



## JACE

*Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos Nos. 1-4
Jean-Philippe Collard, Michel Plasson, Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse (EMI)*










NP: Disc 1 - Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2


----------



## Bruce

*d'Indy & Rouse*

d'Indy - La forêt enchantée - Rumon Gamba/Iceland SO









Rouse - Symphony No. 2 - Christoph Eschenbach/Houston SO









I love just about everything I've heard from Rouse. He is a fantastic composer!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Piano trios.
Beaux Arts Trio
Disc 7


----------



## kyjo

Bruce said:


> Tonight:
> 
> Hugo Alfvén's Symphony No. 3 in E, Op. 23
> 
> View attachment 101252
> 
> 
> I've heard several of Alfvén's works, but this is the first time I've heard his 3rd symphony. Nothing profound, just beautiful music.


I love Alfvén's 3rd, especially the gorgeous slow movement.


----------



## Pugg

Johnmusic said:


> *For a dull ?? singer she sure sounds rather involved and stupendous.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Joan Sutherland - D'oreste D'Aiace ( Idomeneo/MOZART *)


Dull.........is in the ear of the beholder.


----------



## Pugg

​
My Favourite *Kreisler*

Itzhak Perlman (violin) & Samuel Sanders (piano)

Dvorak: Slavonic Dance No. 10 in E minor, Op. 72 No. 2
Kreisler: Caprice Viennois, Op. 2
Kreisler: Fugue in A (after Tartini)
Kreisler: La Chasse (The Hunt) in the style of Jean-Baptiste Cartier
Kreisler: Liebesfreud
Kreisler: Liebesleid
Kreisler: Mazurka in A minor (after Chopin)
Kreisler: Melodie (after Gluck)
Kreisler: Preghiera in the style of Martini
Kreisler: Romance, Op. 4
Kreisler: Schön Rosmarin
Kreisler: Slavonic Dance in E minor
Kreisler: Songs my Mother taught me (after Dvořák)
Kreisler: Tempo di menuetto (in the style of Pugnani)
Kreisler: Viennese Melody by Gartner
Paganini: Moto perpetuo, Op. 11, MS 72
Rachmaninov: Daisies, Op. 38 No. 3


----------



## MusicSybarite

bharbeke said:


> *Glazunov: The Seasons: Winter* (Edo de Waart, Minnesota Orchestra)
> 
> I heard this on the radio this morning, and I was transfixed by how good it was.


Please, listen to the entire ballet when you can. It's quite magical!


----------



## MusicSybarite

Symphony in C-sharp minor










Epic fits perfectly well with this work.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony No. 5 In C-Sharp Minor

Kindertotenlieder - Jennie Tourel ‎

The New York Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Leonard Bernstein,

_Vinyl edition_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*: Gloria & Magnificat

Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Jacck

I've been listening to a lot of *Schostakovich (symphonies 4 to 12)* lately. As with most music, the more you listen to it, the better it gets. I also listened to both *Brahms's string sextets* which are highly enjoyable pieces of work. I listened to *Sibelius *7 for about the 5th time and it is imho his best symphony, I gave another chance to his 4th symphony and liked it better than at first listening.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi:* Un Ballo in Maschera

Luciano Pavarotti (Riccardo), Sherrill Milnes (Renato), Renata Tebaldi (Amelia), Regina Resnik (Ulrica), Helen Donath (Oscar), José van Dam (Silvano), Leonardo Monreale (Samuele), Nicola Christou (Tom), Pier Francesco Poli (Un giudice)

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale do Santa Cecilia, Bruno Bartoletti


----------



## Joe B

2 hour delay this morning...enough time to enjoy some Bach:


----------



## Pugg

*Czerny* - Concerto & Symphony

Liu Xiao Ming & Horst Gobel (pianos)

Brandenburgisches Staatsorchester Frankfurt, Nikos Athinäos

Czerny: Concerto for Four Handed Piano and Orchestra
Czerny: Symphony No. 2, Op. 781


----------



## Guest

*Weber*

der Freischütz (vinyl)


----------



## Pugg

Joseph Calleja - *Verdi*

Joseph Calleja (tenor), Vittorio Vitelli (baritone), Angela Gheorghiu (soprano)

Orquestra de la Comunitat Valenciana, Ramón Tebar.

Verdi: Aida
Verdi: Don Carlo
Verdi: Il Trovatore
Verdi: La forza del destino
Verdi: Otello

I love those new arrivals.


----------



## chill782002

Sibelius - Symphony No 3

Yevgeny Mravinsky / Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra

Recorded 1963

The 3rd seems to be Sibelius' least popular symphony, for some reason, but I really like it. This is a particularly good performance.


----------



## Pugg

​
Johannes* Brahms*: Piano works.

Peter Rosel piano.

Variationen und Fuge über ein Thema von Georg Friedrich Händel B-Dur op. 24
Balladen op. 10 Nr. 1-4
Intermezzi op. 117 Nr. 1-3


----------



## Vasks

_Listening to Leos....._


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
_String Quartet No. 1 in F, Op. 18/1_
*[Rec. 1972]*
_String Quartet No. 2 in G, Op. 18/2_
*[Rec. 1975]*
_String Quartet No. 3 in D, Op. 18/3_
*[Rec. 1972]*
_String Quartet No. 4 in C minor, Op. 18/4_
*[Rec. 1975]*














Ensemble: Quartetto Italiano


----------



## elgar's ghost

It's been a while since I listened to anything by Felix Mendelssohn so I will dip into his chamber works today.

Violin Sonata in F ('no. 1') WoO (1820):
Violin Sonata ('no. 2') in F-minor op.4 (1823):



String Quartet ('no. 0') in E-flat WoO (1823):
String Quartet no. 2 in A-minor op.13 (1827):
String Quartet no. 1 in E-flat op.12 (1829):



Octet in E for strings op.20 (1825):



String Quintet no. 1 in A op.18 (1826 - rev. 1832):


----------



## JACE

*Brahms: The Three String Quartets; Piano Quintet / New Budapest Quartet, Piers Lane (Hyperion)*
Now listening to the Piano Quintet. Brilliant!


----------



## Guest

*Stravinsky*

L'Oiseau de feu
Le Chant du Rossignol


----------



## JACE

Pugg said:


> ​
> Johannes* Brahms*: Piano works.
> 
> Peter Rosel piano.
> 
> Variationen und Fuge über ein Thema von Georg Friedrich Händel B-Dur op. 24
> Balladen op. 10 Nr. 1-4
> Intermezzi op. 117 Nr. 1-3


Rösel may not be a household name, but -- in this listener's humble opinion -- this set is *superb*. I can't think of any pianist who does a better job of striking a perfect balance in Brahms' solo-piano music than Rösel does.


----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> Rösel may not be a household name, but -- in this listener's humble opinion -- this set is *superb*. I can't think of any pianist who does a better job of striking a perfect balance in Brahms' solo-piano music than Rösel does.


It was you who recommended me so ......forever in your debt.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Danzi & Lachner*: Wind Quintets

Ensemble Wien-Berlin.

Danzi: Wind Quintet, Op. 56 No. 2 in G minor
Danzi: Wind Quintet, Op. 68 No. 1 in A major
Lachner, F: Wind Quintet No. 2 in E flat major


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Danzi & Lachner*: Wind Quintets
> 
> Ensemble Wien-Berlin.
> 
> Danzi: Wind Quintet, Op. 56 No. 2 in G minor
> Danzi: Wind Quintet, Op. 68 No. 1 in A major
> Lachner, F: Wind Quintet No. 2 in E flat major


A must have,no doubt,thanks for posting.:tiphat:


----------



## realdealblues

JACE said:


> Rösel may not be a household name, but -- in this listener's humble opinion -- this set is *superb*. I can't think of any pianist who does a better job of striking a perfect balance in Brahms' solo-piano music than Rösel does.


That Rösel set is indeed excellent and highly recommendable for anyone interested in Brahms solo piano music. It's my second choice just behind Katchen and it's literally 2 small quibbles with a couple of Rösel's interpretations that put Katchen just slightly ahead for me. Wouldn't want to be without either though.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Some Prokofiev to start the listening day...


----------



## JACE

Pugg said:


> It was you who recommended me so ......forever in your debt.


Ha! Didn't realize that. Glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## realdealblues

*Johannes Brahms*
_4 Ballades, Op. 10_
*[Rec. 1965]*







Piano: Julius Katchen


----------



## JACE

realdealblues said:


> That Rösel set is indeed excellent and highly recommendable for anyone interested in Brahms solo piano music. It's my second choice just behind Katchen and it's literally 2 small quibbles with a couple of Rösel's interpretations that put Katchen just slightly ahead for me. Wouldn't want to be without either though.


I like Katchen's Brahms very much too. But I prefer Rösel -- if only by a whisker.


----------



## Guest

*Bach*


----------



## D Smith

Brahms: Serenade No. 2. Bernstein/New York Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

*Bizet* - Djamileh

Lucia Popp (Djamileh), Franco Bonisolli (Haroun), Jean Philippe Lafont (Splendiano), Jacques Pineau (Le Marchand d'esclaves)

Munich Radio Symphony Orchestra, Lamberto Gardelli


----------



## bharbeke

*Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45* (Christoph Poppen, German Radio Philharmonic)

This is the first recording I've heard of this piece to earn my highest rating. It's no wonder the audience burst into loud applause at the conclusion of this one, as the finale was played with much intensity and passion.


----------



## Guest

bharbeke said:


> *Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45* (Christoph Poppen, German Radio Philharmonic)
> 
> This is the first recording I've heard of this piece to earn my highest rating. It's no wonder the audience burst into loud applause at the conclusion of this one, as the finale was played with much intensity and passion.


My first was an E.P with Ferdinand Leitner ,a very long time ago.


----------



## Guest

*Sibelius*

Symphony 1 & 4


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Guest

Beautiful music beautifully played and recorded. (A 96k/24 bit FLAC download.)


----------



## kyjo

MusicSybarite said:


> Please, listen to the entire ballet when you can. It's quite magical!


Indeed! It's chock-full of gorgeous, memorable melodies, especially the one which opens "Summer".


----------



## Rambler

*Berlioz: Te Deum* London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus conducted by Sir Colin Davis on Philips








Monumental Berlioz. Excellent recording.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Johnmusic

*Beethoven: The Violin Concerto and the -2- Romances

00:00:00 Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 61: Allegro ma non troppo
00:25:53 Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 61: Larghetto
00:35:43 Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 61: Rondo
00:46:32 Romance for Violin & Orchestra No. 2 in F Major, Op. 50
00:55:44 Romance for Violin & Orchestra No. 1 in G Major, Op. 40

Artists: Emmy Verhey (violin), Utrecht Symphony Orchestra, Hans Vonk (conductor)*


----------



## Taplow

Kontrapunctus said:


> Beautiful music beautifully played and recorded. (A 96k/24 bit FLAC download.)


This one is next up on my wishlist!


----------



## Haydn man

Sibelius VC from this set
Slowish tempo generally and Anne Sophie likes to get the vibrato out whenever she is given the opportunity


----------



## Eramire156

*Reinhold Gliére
Symphony no.3 in B minor, op.42*









*Ferenc Fricsay
RIAS Symphonie-Orchester Berlin*

Recorded 24-29 September 1955, Berlin, Jesus-Christus-Kirche


----------



## laurie

chill782002 said:


> View attachment 101295
> 
> 
> Sibelius - Symphony No 3
> 
> Yevgeny Mravinsky / Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> Recorded 1963
> 
> The 3rd seems to be Sibelius' least popular symphony, for some reason, but I really like it. This is a particularly good performance.


It's one of the best Sibelius symphonies for me, too ... & the lovely slow movement is my favorite 
of any symphony, period. I'm going to check out this recording, thanks!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*

Klemperer's 1959 stereo recording. This is slower than I'm used to, but it's not boring.


----------



## Eramire156

*First listen to the Saturday symphony*

*Paul Hindemith
Symphony in E flat*









*Sir Adrian Boult
London Philharmonic Orchestra *

The old Everest recording, I found the final movement very appealing, will give another listen.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Waisenhausmesse*


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*
> 
> Klemperer's 1959 stereo recording. This is slower than I'm used to, but it's not boring.


Manxfeeder:

If you like Klemperer's way with the fifth try this disc if you can:









It is late Klemperer conducting the Vienna PO an orchestra he didn't conduct too often but he produces a performance of great stature and feeling. The performance is a slow one, as was often the case with late Klemperer, but it never seems to drag and he seems to get something special out of the orchestra - Its hard for me to put into words but I love it.
It is coupled with an equally fine Schubert eighth Symphony - a Desert Island disc for me, I think I may have said that before on the forum, forgive me repeating myself.


----------



## pmsummer

SCINTILLATION
_Music for the Harp_
*Carlos Salzedo*
Heidi Lehwalder - harp
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## cougarjuno

*De Falla - Master Peter's Puppet Show; Psyche; Harpischord Concerto

Orbon Himnus ad Galli Cantum; Tres Cantigas del Rey*

Julianne Baird (soprano) Rafael Puyana (harpsichord)

Solistas de Mexico/ Eduardo Mata


----------



## Flavius

Just arrived, and to be played over the next few days (and replayed and replayed). A newly discovered composer, one after my own heart. 

Frank Martin: Concerto for 7 Wind Instruments; Ballades for Saxophone, for Piano, for Flute, and for Trombone. The Royal Concertgebouw/ Chailly

Frank Martin: Polyptique; Etudes pour orchestra a cordes; Sonata da Chiesa (viola and string orch.)

Frank Martin: Concerto for violin; Concerto for Piano nr.2 (Schneiderhan, Badura-Skoda)

Frank Martin: Petite Sym. Concertante; Concerto for 7 Wind Instruments; Jedermann Monologe (Cachemaille, baritone)

Frank Martin: Complete Music for Piano and Orch. Both Piano Concertos (Badura-Skoda and Sabastian Benda), a Ballade, and Danse de la Peur, for two pianos and small orchestra


----------



## Johnmusic

*This video has been re-uploaded after the original stopped working!

Josef Lhévinne was one of the finest pianists in history. Sadly only a handful of recordings exist of his playing. His technique was immense and his art suave and masterly.

This is his 1928 recording of the treatment of themes from Strauss's Blue Danube Waltz by Schultz-Evler. This recording even today remains probably the very finest rendition of this famous virtuoso work ever laid down.






=====================================

Josef Lhévinne performs Chopin - Broadcasts & Studio recordings from the 1930's 
Broadcasts (early 1930's)

0:00 : Prélude op. 28 n°17
4:12 : Étude op. 25 n°6
6:09 : Étude op. 25 n°11
9:38 : Polonaise op. 53 n°6

Studio recordings (1935-36)
15:36 : Étude op. 25 n°11
19:03 : Polonaise op. 53 n°6
25:03 : Etude op. 10 n°11
27:23 : Etude op. 25 n°6
29:14 : Etude op. 25 n°10
32:41 : Prélude op. 28 n°17
35:59 : Prélude op. 28 n°16




*


----------



## Johnmusic

*Josef Lhevinne plays Schumann Toccata Op. 7, C-Major





Schumann-Liszt "Fruhlingsnacht" Lhevinne Rec.1935 *


----------



## pmsummer

HIS MAJESTY'S HARPER
_Airs & Dances, Fancies & Farewells, from the Royal Courts of 17th-century England_
*John Dowland - William Byrd - Cormack MacDermott - Jean le Flelle*
Andrew Lawrence-King - baroque harps
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Joe B

Arrived in today's mail....currently listening.


----------



## Guest

The piano tone is a little hard, but her playing silences all minor concerns. (96k/24 bit FLAC download)


----------



## JACE

*Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli I: Great Pianists of the 20th Century, Vol. 68 (Philips)*
Disc 1 - Debussy: _Images_, Books 1 & 2; _Préludes_, Books 1 & 2 (selections)


----------



## pmsummer

VIOLIN AND ORCHESTRA
*Morton Feldman*
Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra
Carolin Widmann - violin
Emilio Pomàrico - conductor
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Johnmusic

*Totally amazing - the theremin sounds like a combination of the human voice and cello. BEAUTY +++++ Rockmore is a genius.

Clara Rockmore Performs Tchaikovsky's Valse Sentimentale 





Clara Rockmore - Aria from Bachianas Brasileiras No.5(Heitor Villa-Lobos) 




*


----------



## Vronsky

Hector Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
Claudeio Abbado & Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Bruce

chill782002 said:


> Sibelius - Symphony No 3
> 
> Yevgeny Mravinsky / Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> Recorded 1963
> 
> The 3rd seems to be Sibelius' least popular symphony, for some reason, but I really like it. This is a particularly good performance.


I read that somewhere, too. I can't figure out why; the middle movement is one of Sibelius's most gorgeous work!


----------



## Bruce

*Boxes*

A couple of box sets have supplied my evening's enjoyments:

Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 1 in C, Op. 15 - Argerich accompanied by Sinipoli and the Philharmonia Orchestra









A wonderful recording, showing Argerich at her most lyrical.

And from Simon Rattle's CBSO years box:









Stravinsky - Four Studies
Debussy - Jeux
Sibelius - Symphony No. 7 in C, Op. 105

All beautifully performed and recorded. This is the first time I've heard Rattle's Sibelius, and its certainly one of the better 7ths I've heard. I think I prefer Karajan, but Rattle comes close.


----------



## kyjo

Eramire156 said:


> *Paul Hindemith
> Symphony in E flat*
> 
> View attachment 101311
> 
> 
> *Sir Adrian Boult
> London Philharmonic Orchestra *
> 
> The old Everest recording, I found the final movement very appealing, will give another listen.


That's a great work! Some fantastic brass writing in there.


----------



## damianjb1

My queen.


----------



## Johnmusic

*What a gorgeous sound.
Harp-Lute Pieces by Edward Light - Rob MacKillop 





=======================
FORDERER RARE & HISTORIC GUITARS Part 1 
Rare and Historic Acoustic Instruments from the Guitar Family. 
Jim Forderer Displays and talks about most of Great Collection 
at the 2007 LA GUITARRA CALIFORNIA FESTIVAL
PART 1 (of 3) includes: CITHARA , OUD, LUTE, VIHUELA, BAROQUE GUITAR,
HARPOLYRE.




*


----------



## JACE

*"Klemperer Conducts Wagner" [Orchestral Music from the Operas] / Philharmonia Orchestra (EMI Great Recordings of the Century)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart;* Piano concertos 20&21
Murray Perahia.


----------



## Pugg

*For Mr. Mendelssohn's birthday.*








*Mendelssohn*: Violin Concerto & Symphony No. 5

Isabelle Faust (violin)

Freiburger Barockorchester, Pablo Heras-Casado.

If Mr. Heras-Casado would have the same publicity team behind him like Dundamel he would be a much bigger star.


----------



## Casebearer

I never knew American culture could reach a depth like in this incredible piece by Charles Ives from 1906 I discovered last night in concert. It belongs to any Hall of Fame in classical music in my opinion


----------



## Pugg

​
Hindemith: Orchestral Works, Vol. 4

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Werner Andreas Albert.

I am going very far from my comfort zone, for the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Casebearer

The same goes for the wonderful Serenade for Violin and Orchestra (Violin concerto) by Leonard Bernstein. I saw it performed by Liza Ferschtman and Het Gelders Orkest tonight. Absolutely great but forget about the reference to Plato's Symposim in my opinion.


----------



## Casebearer

This is terrible music on the other hand in my opinion (except for the part at around 13-14 minutes).


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Sting Quartets.

po.post.125/ op.29no 1
Melos Quartet.


----------



## Bruce

*Copland*



Casebearer said:


> This is terrible music on the other hand in my opinion (except for the part at around 13-14 minutes).


Some of Copland's music was written specifically to be popular. The type of stuff pops orchestras often program. But some of his music is also quite starkly modernist, and can be quite a challenge to get used to. Give his Variations a try (both for piano, and the orchestrated version), or his Piano Fantasy (I prefer the recording by Pasternack on Naxos).


----------



## KenOC

Bruce said:


> Some of Copland's music was written specifically to be popular. The type of stuff pops orchestras often program.


How thoughtless of Aaron! Better to write music that people dislike.

I can't believe that people have these views.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rudolf Kempe* - Nights in Vienna (180g)
Wiener Philharmoniker, Rudolf Kempe

Suppe: Ein Morgen, ein Mittag, ein Abend in Wien-Ouvertüre
+Heuberger: Der Opernball-Ouvertüre
+J. Strauss II: Fledermaus-Ouvertüre
+Lehar: Walzer "Gold und Silber"
+Reznicek: Donna Diana-Ouvertüre
+Jos. Strauss: Sphärenklänge
+J. Strauss I: Radetzky-Marsch

Künstler: Wiener Philharmoniker, Rudolf Kempe

(180g) Vinyl

I ordered this for €9.95 now its €22.95:angel:


----------



## Haydn man

For this weeks Saturday Symphony 
This is not really grabbing me at all, but to be fair this is a first listen


----------



## Pugg

​*Minkus*: La Bayadère

English Chamber Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## chill782002

Schumann - Piano Sonata No 1 in F Sharp Minor, Op 11

Vladimir Sofronitsky

Recorded live in Moscow, 1960


----------



## elgar's ghost

Felix Mendelssohn's chamber works part two this afternoon.

String Quartet no. 4 in E-minor op. 44 no. 2 (1837):
String Quartet no. 5 in E-flat op. 44 no. 3(1838):​String Quartet no. 3 in D op. 44 no. 1(1838):



Violin Sonata ('no. 3') in F WoO (1838):



Cello Sonata no. 1 in B-flat op. 45 (1838):










Piano Trio no. 1 in D-minor op. 49 (1839):


----------



## Malx

KenOC said:


> How thoughtless of Aaron! Better to write music that people dislike.
> 
> I can't believe that people have these views.


To be fair Ken the comment doesn't say writing popular music is a bad thing - looks like an observation to me, simply drawing a distinction between works that are overtly popular and those works that are less so.


----------



## Malx

New box has arrived this morning:

Straight in with Symphonies 1 & 7 along with the Karelia Overture, a piece I have seldom heard before, all played majestically by the LSO conducted by Anthony Collins.


----------



## Enthusiast

I listened to three recordings of Mahler's 1st over the last couple of days. I have always quite liked the work while feeling it to be a lesser work in Mahler's output. The problem for many recordings seems (to me) to be the first movement, which can be hard to bring off. It seems that if you don't linger on the many delightful details it can seem rather routine. But if you do linger the music can lack a sense of there being a thread or even a purpose. I remember loving Bernstein's first recording (with the NYPO) of it and also Solti's LSO recording. But, of the three I heard over the last two days, the live recording by Jansons with the Concertgebouw is absolutely wonderful, with a first movement that Jansons fills with magic without ever losing (despite lots of speed changes) its pulse and sense of direction. Fischer's actually very good account sounds prosaic in comparison.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Guest

*Elgar & Warlock*

Introduction And Allegro In G Minor And Major For String Orchestra And Quartet Op 47 
Sospiri For Strings, Harp And Organ Op 70 
Serenade In E Minor For Strings Op 20 
Allegro Piacevole 
Larghetto 
Allegretto 
Elegy For Strings Op 58 
Suite From The Spanish Lady 
Burlesco 
Sarabande 
Bourrée


----------



## Jacck

Enthusiast, try the Abbado recording of the Mahler 1st




it is very good.


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> I listened to three recordings of Mahler's 1st over the last couple of days. I have always quite liked the work while feeling it to be a lesser work in Mahler's output. The problem for many recordings seems (to me) to be the first movement, which can be hard to bring off. It seems that if you don't linger on the many delightful details it can seem rather routine. But if you do linger the music can lack a sense of there being a thread or even a purpose. I remember loving Bernstein's first recording (with the NYPO) of it and also Solti's LSO recording. But, of the three I heard over the last two days, the live recording by Jansons with the Concertgebouw is absolutely wonderful, with a first movement that Jansons fills with magic without ever losing (despite lots of speed changes) its pulse and sense of direction. Fischer's actually very good account sounds prosaic in comparison.


Thanks (I think) enthusiast - that's another Mahler Symphony recording added to the investigate list - not that I need any more but I'd hate to miss something special!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert, Szymanowski*

Lucas Debargue (piano)

Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 13 in A major, D664
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 14 in A minor, D784
Szymanowski: Piano Sonata No. 2 in A major, Op. 21


----------



## eljr

I ordered this back in October to listen to Christmas morning. I received it yesterday.










Ensemble Organum / Marcel Pérès
Mass for Christmas Day

Release Date November 14, 2006
Duration50:06
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateJuly, 1984


----------



## Malx

For the Saturday Symphony: Hindemith Symphony in E - NYPO, Bernstein.

A first listen to this work.


----------



## Guest

*Stravinsky*

Petrouchka
Le Sacre du Printemps


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-Piano Concertos 1 and 2 performed by Aimard, Harnoncourt and the COE.....

Over the past few days I have listened repeatedly to these two fine works, primarily performed by Perahia, Haitink and the RCOA.
As I listen I have come (rightly or not) to see them as more and more an expression of Beethoven's individuality other than as the next logical stage after Mozart (as some seem to argue)....a similar response to the first two symphonies which I also listen to frequently.
So taken with these works that I have ordered both the Zinman/Bronfman and Adsnes recordings (as cheaply as possible)to see what they make of them !

oh and regarding an earlier thread..'Bruce'-can I just join you in your advocacy of Sibelius' 3rd-I would go further as it is not just the central movement that appears underestimated!!

query-is anyone else on here having certain problems getting to certain threads easily?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chausson*: Concert and *Franck*: Violin Sonata

Pierre Amoyal (violin) & Pascal Rogé (piano)

Quator Ysaÿe

Chausson: Concert in D major for piano, violin and string quartet, Op. 21
Franck : Violin Sonata in A major


----------



## Pugg

​
*JS Bach*: Easter Oratorio ad Kantate BWV 10

Elly Ameling (Soprano), Hanneke Van Bork (Soprano), Helen Watts (Alto), Werner Krenn (Tenor), Tom Krause (Bass), Helmut Winschermann (Oboe), Tom Krause (Baritone), Helen Watts (Contralto), Johannes Bruning (Violin)

Wiener Akademie-Chor, Stuttgarter Kammerorchester, Karl Münchinger


----------



## Blancrocher

Debussy: Orchestral Music (Abbado), Sonatas and Trios (Capuçon, etc.)
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier (Richter)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Joe B said:


> Today's commute:


I didn't know he wrote motets. Thanks for the heads-up. I'm listening on YouTube.


----------



## Guest

*Teresa Berganza sings Rossini*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorák*: Piano Concerto / *Schumann*: Introduction & Allegro appassionato
Andras Schiff

V.P. - Christoph Von Dohnany


----------



## Vasks

*Chadwick - Melpomene Overture (Serebrier/Reference)
Herbert - Cello Concerto #2 (Kosower/Naxos)*


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## jenspen

Turned up loud.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Scriabin
Complete Works for Solo Piano*
~~~~~~~
CD7
Deux Impromptus a la Mazur op.7 (1891-92)
Deux Impromptus op.10 (1894)
Deux Impromptus op.12 (1895)
Deux Impromptus op.14 (1895)
Deux Poèmes op.32 (1903)
Poème Tragique op. 34 (1903)
Poème Satanique op. 36 (1903)
Poème op. 41 (1903)
Deux Poèmes op.44 (1904-1911/12)
Poème-Nocturne op. 61 (1911/12)
Deux Poèmes op.63 (1911-12)
Deux Poèmes op.69 (1912-13)
Deux Poèmes op.71 (1914)
"Vers la Flamme" Poeme pour piano op. 72 (1914)
~~~~~~~
CD8
Allegro appassionato op..4 (1888-92)
Deux Nocturnes op.5 (1890)
Prelude & Nocturne for the left hand op.9 (1894-1900)
Allegro de concert op. 18 (1896)
Polonaise op. 21 (1897)
Polonaise op. 28 (1900)
Trois Morceaux op.45 (1904), op.49 (1905), op.52 (1907)
Scherzo op. 46 (1905)
Quatre Morceaux op.51 (1906-7), op.56 (1907)
Deux Morceaux op.57 (1908), op.59 (1910)
Deux Danses op.73 (1914)
~~~~~~~
*Maria Lettberg* [Capriccio, 2007]

Reaching the last two discs in the set today - there's no reduction in the quality of Scriabin's invention in the final disc of "Einzelwerke". The set overall is a very fine achievement. I am wondering now about adding to my collection Hamelin's generally well thought-of account of the piano sonatas.


----------



## Guest

*Rameau*


----------



## pmsummer

RENAISSANCE WINDS
_Regal and Popular 16th Century Music for Wind Band_
*Alamire, Pierre; Du Tertre, Estienne; Gervaise, Claude; Henry VIII (King of England); Incerto, Antonio; Isaac, Heinrich; Janequin, Clément; Josquin des Prez; Phalese, Pierre; Senfl, Ludwig*
Ensemble Doulce Mémoire
_
Dorian_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel - Sonatas & Trios*

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello), Frank Braley (piano)

Ravel: Piano Trio in A minor
Ravel: Sonata for Violin & Cello
Ravel: Violin Sonata in A minor 'Sonate posthume'
Ravel: Violin Sonata in G major


----------



## opus55

Handel: Semele


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> Reaching the last two discs in the set today - there's no reduction in the quality of Scriabin's invention in the final disc of "Einzelwerke". The set overall is a very fine achievement. I am wondering now about adding to my collection Hamelin's generally well thought-of account of the piano sonatas.


Should I feel the need to acquire another set of Scriabin sonatas I may well consider Hamelin. But I would like to add to your wondering by recommending the set by Varduhi Yeritsyan. She speaks Scriabin.

:tiphat:


----------



## D Smith

Brahms: Piano Sonata No.3 , Intermezzi. Ax. A favourite disc.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to "The Cloud Messenger"


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> I ordered this back in October to listen to Christmas morning. I received it yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ensemble Organum / Marcel Pérès
> Mass for Christmas Day
> 
> Release Date November 14, 2006
> Duration50:06
> Genre
> Classical
> Styles
> Choral
> Recording DateJuly, 1984


That wait is as bad as my last, and I do mean my last, order from naxosdirect.com. The silver cloud in all this is that Ensemble Organum is worth the wait....they are great!


----------



## bejart

Andreas Goepfert (1768-1818): Clarinet Concerto in E Flat, Op.14

Johannes Moesus leading the Jenaer Philharmonic Orchestra -- Dieter Klocker, clarinet


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Guest

*Tchaikovsky*

CD 2


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.67 in F Major, Op.77, No.2

The Schneider Quartet: Alexander Schneider and Isidore Cohen, violins -- Karen Tuttle, viola -- Madeline Foley, cello


----------



## Johnmusic

*Beautiful

Vincenzo Bellini - LA SONNAMBULA "Ah! Non credea mirarti" e rondò finale "Ah! non giunge uman pensiero"
Soprano statunitense JUNE ANDERSON

Aldo Bertolo (Elvino)
Giorgio Surian (Il Conte Rodolfo)
Laura Zanini (Teresa)
Orchestra e Coro del Teatro La Fenice di Venezia
Direttore: Roberto Cecconi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZ8v...em-uploademail *


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## elgar's ghost

Third and final part of Mendelssohn's chamber works this evening.

Cello Sonata no. 2 in D op. 58 (1842-43):










String Quintet no. 2 in B-flat op. 87 posth. (1845):



Piano Trio no. 2 in C-minor op. 66 (1845):



_Andante_, _Scherzo_, _Capriccio_ and _Fugue_ for string quartet op. 81 (1843-47):
String Quartet no. 6 in F-minor op. 80 (1847):


----------



## Johnmusic

_*Erik Satie: Nocturnes (1,2,3,4,5) - Pascal Rogé -- Very Good.*_*




*


----------



## JACE

*Elly Ameling - The Early Recordings, Vol. 3 (BMG, originally released on Deutsche Harmonia Mundi)*
Lieder by Brahms & Schumann - with accompaniment by Jörg Demus

Gorgeous.


----------



## Eramire156

*Giuseppe Verdi
Les Introuvables du Chant Verdien*









CD 1


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

KenOC said:


> How thoughtless of Aaron! Better to write music that people dislike.
> 
> I can't believe that people have these views.


Yeah write stuff people do not like then complain when no one wants to perform that music.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Sutherland, Pavarotti, Tourangeau - Maria Stuarda Confrontation Scene*


----------



## Joe B




----------



## bejart

JCF Bach (1732-1795): Symphony No.3 in D Minor

Helmut Muller-Bruhl conducting the Cologne Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Malx

Now listening to one of my preferred recordings of Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibition on piano from Peter Rosel - beautifully played in good sound.









Part of the reason for playing this recording was to wash away the memory of Khatia Buniatishvili's recording I gave an airing to earlier via Qobuz - she pulls the tempos around all over the place and to my mind plays primarily to attract attention to her misguided interpretation rather than the splendour of the composition. 
I'm all for a bit of character and interpretative freedom but this was something completely different. Just my opinion of course but there you go.


----------



## bejart

Luigi Boccherini (1745-1803): String Quintet in C Major, Op.11, No.3, G.273

La Magnifica Comunita: Enrico Casazza and Isabella Longo, violins -- Alessandro Lanaro, viola -- Luigi Puxuddu and Vittorio Piombo, cellos


----------



## Malx

Sibelius Symphonies 2 & 6 - LSO, Anthony Collins









It may be I am just receptive to Collins way with Sibelius right now but there seems to an authenticity to his interpretations, so far this box is proving to be a fantastic buy.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Joan Sutherland Placido Domingo Les Contes d Hoffmann 
Stunning singing by great singers.*





*Les Contes d Hoffmann Offenbach NY 1974 (Doll Song) etc Sutherland et al*


----------



## Johnmusic

_*Antonín Dvořák: Terzetto in C, Op. 74
Veronika Eberle, Violin | Baiba Skride, Violine | Veronika Hagen, Viola

I. Introduzione. Allegro ma non troppo (0:00)
II. Larghetto (4:19)
III. Scherzo. Vivace (A minor) - Trio. Poco meno mosso (9:23)
IV. Tema con variazioni. Poco Adagio-Molto (13:46)

Filmed live at Solsberg Festival 2017
www.solsberg.ch
24.06.2017
Tags: Antonín Dvořák, Terzetto in C Major, Opus 74, Violin, Viola, Terzett, Classical Music, Symphony*_


----------



## bejart

Franz Danzi (1763-1826): Sinfonia Concertante in B Flat, Op.41

Sir Neville Marriner leading the Orquestra de Cadaques -- Jaime Martin, flute -- Joan Enric Lluna, clarinet


----------



## Joe B




----------



## KenOC

Beethoven String Quartet No. 12 in E-flat, arr. for string orchestra. From this excellent complete set of the late quartets.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Paul Galbraith - J.S.Bach Suite No.4, BWV 1010 in Eb (trans. C) 
I Prelude 0:05 II. Allemande 3:28 III. Courante 7:50 IV. Sarabande 11:15 V. Bourrees 1&2 14:25 VI. Gigue 18:58

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcHDYTbPHxk#*


----------



## Joe B

Listening to "Song of Democracy"


----------



## Tero

Vivaldi Opus 4, Pinnock. I have Biondi too. Some other day.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Poulenc's "Sonata for Violin and Piano"

(This is a first rate performance and recording....each time I listen to it I'm impressed)


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Vaughan Williams: Suite For Viola and [Chamber] Orchestra conducted by Del Mar/Bournemouth Sinfonietta, with Frederick Riddle, viola soloist. British RCA Red Seal lp

Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet, played by Maggini Quartet with Garfield Jackson, viola on Naxos cd.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Pugg

​
  *Bach *: Brandenburg Concertos ( disc 1)

English Chamber Orchestra and Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Benjamin Britten


----------



## Bruce

KenOC said:


> How thoughtless of Aaron! Better to write music that people dislike.
> 
> I can't believe that people have these views.


Awfully hard to believe, isn't it? And you'd think someone like Copland would have known better! :lol:


----------



## Bruce

*zhukov*



dogen said:


> Should I feel the need to acquire another set of Scriabin sonatas I may well consider Hamelin. But I would like to add to your wondering by recommending the set by Varduhi Yeritsyan. She speaks Scriabin.
> 
> :tiphat:


Have you considered Igor Zhukov's recordings of the sonatas? I find them exemplary, though the sound is slightly dated.


----------



## Bruce

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Yeah write stuff people do not like then complain when no one wants to perform that music.


Well, you know, whatever makes you happy. . .


----------



## vesteel




----------



## Bruce

*Chamber works, some with clarinet*

*Arnold Cooke* - Clarinet Quintet - Dame Thea King (clarinet) with the Britten String Quartet
*Ludwig Thuille* - Sextet in B-flat for Piano and Winds, Op. 6 - Gianluca Luisi (piano) & the Chantily Quintet
*Joan Tower *- DNA - The New England Conservatory Percussion Ensemble
*Anatolijus Šenderovas* - Two Songs of Shulamith - Jelena Očić (cello); Federico Lovato (piano)
*Grazyna Bacewicz* - Piano Quintet No. 2 - Krystian Zimerman (piano); Kaja Danczowska (1st violin); Agata Szymczewska (2nd violin); Ryszard Groblewski (viola); Rafał Kwiatkowski (cello)


----------



## Pugg

MAHLER: Symphony No. 1 in D major "Titan"


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Over the past three days, Bax symphonies 2,5,6 and 7. Also, several tone poems including Tintagel. The Scottish National Orchestra conducted by David Lloyd-Jones. Naxos.
Just discovering the greatness of these works. 6 and 7 are very special. Tintagel is one of the greatest of all symphonic poems. Looking forward to repeated listening.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Impromptus

Mitsuko Uchida (piano)
My favourite Sunday morning music.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Johann Strauss II *(1825-1899) Walzer, Polkas, Ouvertüren (180g)

Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Ferenc Fricsay .

Die Fledermaus/ Ouvertüre
Annen-Polka
Kaiserwalzer
Tritsch-Tratsch-Polka
Radetzky-Marsch op. 228
An der schönen blauen Donau
Eljen a Magyar
G'schichten aus dem Wienerwald.

(180g) vinyl.


----------



## Jacck

I listened not to a specific composer, but conductor - Celibidache. I discovered his interpretation of Bruckner. Before Celibidache, I considered Skrowaczewski as the ultimate Bruckner conductor, near perfection. But Celibidache is another kind of perfection. I also sampled his Brahms symphonies, his Beethoven symphonies, or his Mozart requiem. His is very slow and you can hear every note, which is not the case with faster interpretations. I like this conductor a lot. It is a pity he refused to make studio recordings and all his recordings are from concerts and some moron has always the need to cough.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Arleen Auger*, American Soprano

Disc 1
Arleen Auger (soprano), Dalton Baldwin (piano)

Mostly Mozart Orchestra, The Yale Cellos, Gerard Schwarz, Aldo Parisot


----------



## Taplow

Sunday morning espresso music.

*Bach*: English Suites
Murray Perahia
Sony: 88697310502


----------



## Pugg

​*Leoncavallo*: Zazà

Ermonela Jaho (Zazà), Stephen Gaertner (Cascart), Riccardo Massi (Milio), Patricia Bardon (Anaide), David Stout (Bussy)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Maurizio Benini.


----------



## Haydn man

No.7 from this set


----------



## elgar's ghost

Orchestral/concertante works of Francis Poulenc this morning/early afternoon.

_Valse_ from the collaborative work _Album Des Six_ (1919):
_Discours du General_ and _La Baigneuse de Trouville_ from the _Les Six_/Jean Cocteau collaborative work _Les mariés de la tour Eiffel (The Wedding Party on the Eiffel Tower)_ (1921 - rev. 1957):
_Les biches (The Does)_ - suite from the ballet (1922-23):
_Pastourelle_ from the collaborative work _L'éventail de Jeanne (Jean's Fan)_ (1927):
_Aubade (Dawn Love Song)_ - _choreographic concerto_ for piano and 18 instruments (1929):
Two _Preludes_ and one _Gnossienne_ by Satie - orchestrated by Poulenc (1939):
_Les animaux modèles (The Toy Animals)_ - suite from the ballet (1941-42):
_Matelote Provençale_ from the collaborative work _La guirlande de Campra_ (1952):



_Concert champêtre (Pastoral Concerto)_ for harpsichord and orchestra (1927-28):
_Suite française_ for harpsichord, winds and drum after dance pieces by Claude Gervaise (1935):
Concerto in G-minor for organ, timpani and strings (1934-38):



Concerto in D-minor for two pianos and orchestra (1932):
Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor (1949):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Dissonances

Quatuor Ebène

Mozart: Divertimento in F major, K138
Mozart: String Quartet No. 15 in D minor, K421
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, K465 'Dissonance'


----------



## Malx

More Sibelius from the LSO and Anthony Collins:

Symphony No3.
Pohjola's Daughter.
Pelleas et Melisande Suite.
Night Ride and Sunrise.


----------



## Taplow

Time for some nostalgia:










*Rodrigo*: Fantasia para un gentilhombre
Andrés Segovia, Enrique Jordá: Symphony of the Air
DG Originals: 474 425-2


----------



## vesteel

This is a pretty great Oratorio


----------



## Pugg

*Adam*: Giselle

Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Guest

*Sibelius*

CD 2

Symphony No.2
Finlandia
Karelia suite


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saëns*: Symphony No. 3 in C minor, Op. 78 'Organ Symphony'

Le Rouet d'Omphale, Op. 31
Philippe Lefèbvre

Orchestre Nationale de France : Seiji Ozawa


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms*: Hungarian Dances, WoO 1 Nos. 1-21

Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphonies Nos. 3 and 5*

The Philharmonia Orchestra, the 5th with Guido Cantelli in 1956 and the 3rd with Klemperer in 1959.


----------



## Enthusiast

Jacck said:


> Enthusiast, try the Abbado recording of the Mahler 1st
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is very good.


Thanks. I know Abbado's BPO recording - also very good - but I don't think I had heard this one.


----------



## Eramire156

*Nineteenth Century Italian Tenors*









*Edoardo Garbin*

Creator of the role of Fenton in Verdi's Falstaff, Garbin made records for G&T(1902) and Fonotipia(1904-1906), a transitional tenor between the old school of Fernando De Lucia and "new style" of Caruso. Open and free vocal production, and a disregard for some note values are features of Garbin. Alas, Garbin did not record from Falstaff. Looking forward to listening to other tenors on this set.


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Double Concerto in C Minor, BWV 1060

Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields with Julia Fischer on viola and Andrey Rubisov on oboe


----------



## Vasks

*Rameau - Overture to "Les Talens lyrique" (Rousset/L'Oiseau Lyre)
J. S. Bach - English Suite #4 (Piricone/Scandinavian Classics)
Handel - Organ Concerto, Op. 7, No. 3 (Nicholson/Hyperion)*


----------



## Vasks

vesteel said:


>


I just gave it a listen during the Christmas season


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini*- I Capuleti e i Montecchi

Beverly Sills (Giulietta),Janet Baker (Romeo), Robert Lloyd (Capellio), Nicolai Gedda (Tebaldo), Raimund Herincx (Lorenzo)

New Philharmonia Orchestra & John Aldis Choir, Giuseppe Patanè conducting.


----------



## Merl

An old favourite.


----------



## Judith

Listened to a live recording of Mahler 5th symphony by Klaus Tennstedt and London Philharmonic Orchestra from the box set. Lovely performance. Again very full and vibrant


----------



## Guest

*Praetorius*


----------



## JSBach85

Traverso said:


> *Praetorius*


Great recording, I will listen to it again soon. My favourite Praetorius recording along with McCreesh reconstruction "Mass for Christmas Morning".


----------



## bejart

Georg Druschetzky (1745-1819): Oboe Quartet in F Major

Lajos Lensces, oboe -- Zsolt Szefcsik, violin -- Agnes Csoma, viola -- Balint Maroth, cello


----------



## cougarjuno

*Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5; Cello Concerto No. 1 *

New York Philharmonic /Bernstein

Philadelphia Orchestra / Ormandy; Yo-Yo Ma (cello)


----------



## lluissineu

Jacck said:


> I listened not to a specific composer, but conductor - Celibidache. I discovered his interpretation of Bruckner. Before Celibidache, I considered Skrowaczewski as the ultimate Bruckner conductor, near perfection. But Celibidache is another kind of perfection. I also sampled his Brahms symphonies, his Beethoven symphonies, or his Mozart requiem. His is very slow and you can hear every note, which is not the case with faster interpretations. I like this conductor a lot. It is a pity he refused to make studio recordings and all his recordings are from concerts and some moron has always the need to cough.


I absolutely agree. But once I was told he needed seven days to boil an egg. 
I replied that maybe it's true but you'll never come up with a better boiled egg.


----------



## lluissineu

cougarjuno said:


> *Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5; Cello Concerto No. 1 *
> 
> New York Philharmonic /Bernstein
> 
> Philadelphia Orchestra / Ormandy; Yo-Yo Ma (cello)
> 
> Love this recording, but my favourite fifth Is Haitink with Royal Concertgebouw orchestra. Love Shostakovich


----------



## elgar's ghost

Francis Poulenc - vocal/choral works with orchestra.

_Stabat Mater_ for soprano solo, choir and orchestra (1950):
_Gloria_ for soprano solo, choir and orchestra (1959):



_La voix humaine (The Human Voice)_ - _tragédie lyrique_ for voice and orchestra [Text: J. Cocteau] (1959):
_La dame de Monte-Carlo_ - monologue for soprano solo and orchestra [Text: J. Cocteau] (1961):


----------



## bejart

First listen to a new arrival ---










Antonin Reichenauer (ca.1694-1730): Bassoon Concerto in C Major

Vaclav Luks directing Collegium 1704 -- Sergio Azzolini, bassoon


----------



## Guest

Interesting repertoire--well played and recorded.


----------



## Rambler

*Le Corsaire* Ballet du Capitole on Opus Arte Bluray disc








I've never been a big fan of romantic ballet - but thought I should have some in my 'collection'. This is quite entertaining for a change. Back to more serious repertoire tomorrow though!


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-1st and 3rd Piano Concertos performed by Adsnes and the Mahler C.O.


----------



## Iaeda

Bach, Mass in B minor





 - Gardiner conducting The English Baroque Soloists and Monteverdi Choir.


----------



## Merl

Last one for today and it#s a cracker! Love this account.


----------



## senza sordino

LvB String Quartet no 15 in Am Op 132, my favourite Quartet of his









Schumann Cello Concerto









Bruckner 8th Symphony, I'm unfamiliar with his symphonies, though I heard this one a few years ago when it was one of our Saturday symphonies. Probably my second listen to this piece. It's long isn't it?









Weill Violin Concerto. Interesting orchestration, the violin is pitted against woodwinds and brass. Nice piece of music.









Schoenberg Violin Concerto


----------



## Boston Charlie

cougarjuno said:


> *Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5; Cello Concerto No. 1 *
> 
> New York Philharmonic /Bernstein
> 
> Philadelphia Orchestra / Ormandy; Yo-Yo Ma (cello)


Wonderful recording: The Rostopovich/Ormandy recording of Shostakovich's Cello Concerto is definitive; the recording of Shostakovich's 5th is Bernstein 1979 live recording that he made in Japan. While the earlier 1959 recording by Bernstein is more energetic and robust, the 1979 one is more deep and powerful; and I can't say which is better as both are excellent.


----------



## Boston Charlie

During the week: Tchaikovsky's Symphony #6 (Bernstein/NYPO; later DG recording), Bruckner: Symphony #9 (Bernstein/Vienna Phil.); while I think that Bernstein's earlier recordings that he made for Columbia from the 1950s through the mid 1970s are outstanding practically across the entire repertoire, the later DG recordings that Bernstein made from the late 1970s to the 1980s are more of a mixed bag. 

The Tchaikovsky 6, for me, is just way too slow, especially in the first movement. The rest is not terrible, but just not up to Bernstein's earlier Columbia recording where he really unlocks the flavor. The Bruckner 9 is a rarity, the only time Bernstein dared to record Bruckner was the 9th symphony, once for Columbia and later for DG; while I've never heard the Columbia recording, this DG is actually not bad. While Bernstein was obviously not a great Brucknerian, he holds his own, at least in the first and especially the very intense second movement. Bernstein loses some steam in the slow and final third movement but still does alright. Having the wonderful Vienna Philharmonic in tow doesn't seem to hurt matters.


----------



## Guest

Very powerful playing and exemplary sound (96k/24 bit FLAC download).


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano sonatas.
OP.2 Nos 1-3
Daniel Barenboim


----------



## elgar's ghost

I should be knackered after staying up to watch the Superbowl (nice one, Eagles!) but I think numerous cups of coffee have kept me going.

Now listening to Francis Poulenc - non-vocal chamber works (or as many as I can before I nod out...).

Sonata for two clarinets (1918 - rev. 1945):
Sonata for clarinet and bassoon (1922 - rev. 1945):
Sonata for horn, trumpet and trombone (1922 - rev. 1945):



Trio for piano, oboe and bassoon (1926):
_Villanelle_ for pipe and piano (1934):
Sextet for piano and wind quintet (1932-9):
Flute Sonata (1956-57):
Oboe Sonata (1962):



_Élégie_ for horn and piano (1957):
_Sarabande_ for guitar (1960):



_Bagatelle_ in D-minor for violin and piano (1932):
Violin Sonata (1942-3 - rev. 1949):
Cello Sonata (1940-48):
Clarinet Sonata (1962):


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart* : Symphony No. 36 in C major, K. 425 "Linz" • Symphony No. 40 in G minor, K. 550 •


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*- Symphony no.9

London Symphony, Sir Georg Solti

Decca SET 360 / 1 - UK stereo pressing. 2xLPs box set.


----------



## Jacck

I have been continuing with *Shostakovich*, relistening various symphonies of his (Kondrashin).
And I started with *Tchaikovski* symphonies (Rozhdestvensky) - I listened to 1,5,6 so far. The 1st was a clear inspiration for John Williams's Star Wars. The Rozhdestvensky interpretation is excellent, far above any other I have heard so far.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Szymanowski*: Stabat Mater, Op. 53, etc.

Elzbieta Szmytka, Florence Quivar, Jon Garrison, John Connell

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Simon Rattle

Szymanowski: Litania do Marii Panny (Litany to the Virgin Mary), Op. 59
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater, Op. 53
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3 'The Song of the Night', Op. 27


----------



## Pugg

​
*Pacini:* Alessandro nell'Indie

Bruce Ford (Alessandro), Jennifer Larmore (Poro), Laura Claycomb (Cleofide), Dean Robinson (Timagene), Mark Wilde (Gandarte)

London Philharmonic Orchestra & Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, David Parry


----------



## Guest

*Mozart*

Pianoconcertos 22 & 23

Alfred Brendel & The Academy of st.Martin in the Fields / Neville Marriner


----------



## Captainnumber36

Debussy Piano Music by Zoltan Kocis


----------



## Captainnumber36




----------



## Pugg

*Bartók*: Music for strings, percussion and celesta/ *Kodály*: Háry János - Suite/ *Haydn*: Symphony No. 100 "Military"

LPO/Solti


----------



## Pugg

Andre Tchaikowsky - The Complete RCA Album Collection

*Prokofiev*: Visions fugitives, Op. 22/ *Ravel:* Gaspard de la Nuit.


----------



## Pugg

*Franck*: Symphony in D & *Rachmaninov*: Symphony No. 2/ 
Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray

Franck, C: Symphony in D minor
Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 2 in E minor, Op. 27


----------



## Guest

*Stravinsky*

Symphonie de psaumes
Les Noces
Mavra


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Stunningly beautiful cello concertos!


----------



## Vasks

*Barry - Flamboys (Houlihan/Marco Polo)
C. Matthews - Cello Concerto #1 (Baillie/NMC)
MacMillan - Sowetan Spring (composer/RCA) *


----------



## Pugg

*Bach*: Violin Concertos, BWV 1041-1043 & Oboe Concerto, BWV 1060R

Fredrik From (violin), Peter Spissky (violin), Bjarte Eike (violin), Antoine Torunczyk (oboe), Manfredo Kraemer (violin)

Concerto Copenhagen, Lars Ulrik Mortensen


----------



## realdealblues

*Johannes Brahms*
_Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 68
Symphony No. 2 in D, Op. 73
Symphony No. 3 in F, Op. 90_
*[Rec. 2012]*
_Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98_
*[Rec. 2013]*







Conductor: Riccardo Chailly
Orchestra: Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra

After hearing Chailly's Beethoven cycle many years ago I was excited to hear this Brahms cycle when it was released, but after hearing it I was quite disappointed. Everyone else seemed to do nothing but rave about it but I found it quite lackluster. Several years later now I figured I would give it a fresh listen, and I'm still disappointed.

This is case and point that quick or lively tempos don't necessarily equal exciting performances. The climaxes all feel underplayed and everything else feels too held back. In the end, I've heard worse, but I expected so much more. I think I can easily go without hearing this cycle again for a very long time.


----------



## Guest

*Beethoven*

*Vinyl*


----------



## vesteel

Kalinnikov <3


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti*: Maria Stuarda

Beverly Sills, Eileen Farrell, Stuart Burrows & Louis Quilico

John Alldis Choir & London Philharmonic Orchestra, Aldo Ceccato conducting.


----------



## Robert Gamble

A bit off my beaten path... Was hoping to do a work by Reger which is part of my Deep Listening Project, but being brain dead from a cold + medication + poor sleep due to an almost 1 year old waking up from 1 - 3 AM means I could probably not give it the attention I want.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I listen to these pretty frequently and so I must enjoy them. Nothing groundbreaking but pleasant melodies.


----------



## Guest

*Mozart*


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Kevin Pearson

Moving on to some orchestral music!


----------



## Merl

realdealblues said:


> *Johannes Brahms*
> _Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 68
> Symphony No. 2 in D, Op. 73
> Symphony No. 3 in F, Op. 90_
> *[Rec. 2012]*
> _Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98_
> *[Rec. 2013]*
> View attachment 101366
> 
> Conductor: Riccardo Chailly
> Orchestra: Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra
> 
> I think I can easily go without hearing this cycle again for a very long time.


Totally agree, Realdealblues, there are numerous Brahms cycles that are much better than this. Its a shame cos I came to it with the same high expectations. I'll stick with Levine as my go-to Brahms cycle for now.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Disk 1... Marcello, Mozart, Strauss and Williams...


----------



## D Smith

Brahms: Symphonies Nos. 3 and 4. Young/Hamburg. Full of life; vibrant and contrasted. The third is especially good. Recommended.


----------



## Rambler

*Berlioz: Les Troyens * Orchestra & Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden with Jon Vickers, Josephine Veasey and Berit Lindholm conducted by Sir Colin Davis on Philips








Epic Berlioz. You can't go far wrong with the heroic voice of Jon Vickers and Colin Davis in charge.


----------



## Merl

Superb reading and recording. Currently, one of my favourite Mahler 6ths.


----------



## Johnmusic

_*So beautiful.

Etude No. 11, Op. 6 by Fernando Sor | Guitar Etudes with Gohar Vardanyan *_


----------



## Johnmusic

*János Starker A Tribute to Cellist and Composer David Popper Complete 

1. Once Upon More Beautiful Days: In Memory Of My Parents 0:00
2. Gavotte (D Minor) 3:40 
3. Mazurka 5:48 
4. Vito 8:49 
5. Fantasie Uber Kleinrussische Themen 13:08 
6. Begegung 24:21
7. Papillon 26:31
8. Herbstblume 28:50
9. Gnomentanz 30:32
10. Spanischer Carneval 33:55
11. Nocturne 38:26
12. Gavotte (D Major) 43:11 
13. Chanson Villageoise 47:32
14. Weigenlied 50:16
15. Elfentanz 53:14
16. Serenade 56:13
17. Spinning Song 59:50
18. Feuillet D'Album 1:02:19
19. Menuetto 1:06:24
20. Tarantelle 1:09:02

Recorded in 1969*


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Cello Sonatas op.69 & 102*









*Mischa Maisky
Martha Argerich*


----------



## Judith

Merl said:


> Totally agree, Realdealblues, there are numerous Brahms cycles that are much better than this. Its a shame cos I came to it with the same high expectations. I'll stick with Levine as my go-to Brahms cycle for now.


My favourite Brahms cycle is Riccardo Muti with Philadelphia Orchestra. The fourth symphony is best one that have heard!


----------



## Taplow

Merl said:


> Totally agree, Realdealblues, there are numerous Brahms cycles that are much better than this. Its a shame cos I came to it with the same high expectations.* I'll stick with Levine as my go-to Brahms cycle for now.*


Chicago or Vienna?


----------



## realdealblues

Judith said:


> My favourite Brahms cycle is Riccardo Muti with Philadelphia Orchestra. The fourth symphony is best one that have heard!


Muti's is good but my overall favorite is Levine with Chicago. Walter, Klemperer and Wand round out my top tier, but Abbado, Sanderling, Jochum, Solti, Dohnanyi, Szell and Karajan's 80's cycle are all favorites that rank up there as well for me.


----------



## elgar's ghost

After belatedly catching up on some post-Super Bowl beauty sleep I am now listening to some of Francis Poulenc's secular choral output along with some vocal chamber works.

_Chanson à boire (Drinking Song)_ for men's choir [Text: Anon. 17th c. French] (1922):
_Sept chansons (Seven Songs)_ for mixed choir [Texts: G. Apollinaire/P. Éluard] (1936):
_Figure humaine (The Human Figure)_ - cantata for double mixed choir [Texts: P. Éluard] (1943):
_Un soir de neige (A Snowy Evening)_ - _petite cantate_ for mixed choir [Texts: P. Éluard] (1944):
_(8) Chansons françaises (Eight French Songs)_ for mixed choir [Texts: French folk sources] (1945-46):



_Rapsodie nègre (Negro Rhapsody)_ for baritone, flute, clarinet, string quartet and piano [Text: originally thought to be from a volume of collected Liberian folk poetry but was later exposed as a literary hoax] (1917):
_Le Bestiaire, ou le Cortège d'Orphée (The Compendium of Beasts, or the Attendants of Orpheus)_ - song cycle for baritone, flute, clarinet, bassoon and string quartet [Texts: G. Apollinaire] (1918-19):
_Cocardes (Cockades)_ for tenor, violin. trumpet, trombone and two percussionists [Texts: J. Cocteau] (1919):
_Four Poems by Max Jacob_ for baritone, flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon and trumpet (1921):
_Le bal Masqué (The Masked Ball)_ - cantata for baritone and chamber ensemble [Texts: Max Jacob] (1932):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Judith said:


> My favourite Brahms cycle is Riccardo Muti with Philadelphia Orchestra. The fourth symphony is best one that have heard!


I haven't heard that one in a while. I'm listening now.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: Symphony No. 9. Schwarzkopf/Hotter/Karajan/Vienna. Historic 1947 recording with boxy acoustics but a great performance.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## MattB

Orphée (2016)

Jóhann Jóhannsson


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Handel Op. 3 6 Concerti grossi, Jeanne Lamon, Tafelmusik:


----------



## Joe B

From chant to the other end of the spectrum.....Strauss' "Don Juan"


----------



## Johnmusic

*Elgar (1857-1934) - INTRODUCTION AND ALLEGRO FOR STRINGS, op.47
SIDE 1
Elgar - Introduction and Allegro for String, Op.47

Vaughan Williams (1872-1958 ) - FIVE VARIANTS OF DIVES AND LAZARUS 
SIDE 2*
*Adagio-Variants 1 to 5*

*SIR JOHN BARBIROLLI
HALLE ORCHESTRA*


----------



## Boston Charlie

This morning in the car: Poulenc's "Gloria" featuring Kathleen Battle, Seiji Ozawa, the Boston Symphony Orchestra & the Tanglewood Choir...at lunch on YouTube: Sibelius' Symphony #1 by Karajan and the Berlin Phil...on the way home from work on WCRB radio: Mozart's Symphony #40 by Klemperer/Philharmonia Orch...

Poulenc's "Gloria" is a fantastic piece of material and Battle is in top form as is Ozawa who knows his way around the French Early Modern repertoire. The Sibelius Symphony #1 is loud and noisy, very sweeping, almost a as if it is a precursor the dynamic and more entertaining 2nd. While the classical music DJ referred to Klemperer's rendition of Mozart's Symphony #40 as "stately", I'd say maybe a little too "stately", on-point, but lacking some get up and go.


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Complete Symphonies* (Chailly, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig)

Here is the rundown of the set's symphonies and overtures:

1: Excellent
2: Good
3: Good (4th movement excellent)
4: Excellent
5: Excellent
6: Okay (3rd movement good)
7: Excellent
8: Good
9: Okay (4th movement and finale were excellent)

Creatures of Prometheus overture: Good
Overture "Coriolan": Good
Fidelio overture: Excellent
Overture "Leonore No. 3": Okay
Egmont overture: Good
Ruins of Athens overture: Okay
Zur Namensfeier "Nameday": Good
King Stephen overture: Good


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart & Beethoven*: Quintets for Piano and Wind

Radu Lupu, Han de Vries, George Pieterson, Vicente Zarzo, Brian Pollard


----------



## MusicSybarite

As I said on the thread 'Pieces that have blown you away recently?', the next disc is amazing.










This CD ranks very highly by me. One of the best Naxos discs I've listened to recently. Both concertos are mindblowing, top-notch creations with a luxurious orchestration, memorable melodies, plenty of both vibrant moments and beauty. Highly recommended!!


----------



## Pugg

*Vivaldi* - Concertos for Mandolin

Ugo Orlandi (mandolin)

I solisti Veneti, Claudio Scimone


----------



## Bruce

*Russia to America*

Tonight I'm listening to two works by composers who moved from Russia to America.

Alla Pavlova - Symphony No. 2 - Konstantin D. Krimets/International SO "Globalis"









It took me quite some time to get used to Pavlova's style. Her works seem overlong, but upon close listening, one discovers quite a bit going on to add variety to her works.

And Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18 - Rubinstein (piano); Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra









I keep trying to like this recording because of my admiration for both Rubinstein and Ormandy. But I just don't. And I think the problem is with the engineering rather than the performers. The piano sometimes protrudes to starkly, while at other time being overwhelmed by the orchestra. There are plenty of other recordings I prefer.


----------



## Pugg

Chabrier: "Rhapsody: "Espana ""
New York Philharmonic (January 21, 1963 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)
Falla:
"El Amor Brujo"
[Soloist] Marilyn Horne (Ms), New York Philharmonic,
"Celebration Fanfare"
New York Philharmonic
(November 29, 1976 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)
Falla:
"La vida breve - Interlude and Dances" (February 16, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center),
"El Sombrero de tres picos Suite No. 1" (November 23, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center),
" El Sombrero de tres picos Suite No. 2" (New York November 6, 1961),
"Ritual Fire Dance from "El Amor Brujo"" (February 16, 1965 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

​
*Offenbach*: Mélodies

Mariam Sarkissian (mezzo‐soprano), Fanny Crouet (soprano),

Daniel Propper (piano), Julian Milkis (clarinet), Levon Arakelyan (cello)

Offenbach: Dors mon enfant
Offenbach: Doux ménestrel
Offenbach: J'aime la rêverie
Offenbach: Jalousie!
Offenbach: Jeanne la rousse
Offenbach: L'etoile
Offenbach: L'Etoile
Offenbach: La Croix de ma mère
Offenbach: Meunière et fermière
Offenbach: O bleib bei mir
Offenbach: Rends-moi mon âme!
Offenbach: Ronde tyrolienne
Offenbach: Sérénade du torero
Offenbach: Was Fliesset auf dem Felde
Offenbach: Wenn ich ein muntres Vöglein wär


----------



## chill782002

Bruckner - Symphony No 7

Otto Klemperer / BBC Symphony Orchestra

BBC Radio Broadcast, December 2, 1955


----------



## Pugg

​
_Under the Stars/ Charlie Siem _(violin)

Münchner Rundfunkorchester, Paul Goodwin

Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 4
Bull, O: Solitude sur la Montagne
Debussy: Clair de Lune (from Suite Bergamasque)
Elgar: Salut d'amour, Op. 12
Fauré: Après un rêve, Op. 7 No. 1
Kreisler: La Gitana
Spencer, H: Underneath the Stars
Tchaikovsky: Sérénade Mélancolique for Violin & Orchestra in B minor, Op. 26


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*: St Matthew Passion, BWV244

Peter Schreier tenor (Evangelist), Theo Adam bass (Jesus), Lucia Popp soprano (arias & recitatives), Marjana Lipovsek contralto (arias & recitatives), Eberhard Büchner tenor (arias & recitatives), Robert Holl bass (arias & recitatives), Andreas Scheibner baritone (Peter), Ekkehard Wlaschiha bass (Judas), Hermann Christian Polster bass (Pilate), Olaf Bär baritone (Pontifex), Johanna Schneiderheinze contralto (Testis I), Ekkehard Wegner tenor (Testis II), Andrea Ihle soprano (Ancilla I), Elisabeth Wilke contralto, Helga Termer soprano (Uxor Pilati), Hans-Joachim Ribbe bass (Pontifex I) & Klaus Henkel bass (Pontifex II)

Dresdner Kapellknaben, Rundfunkchor Leipzig & Staatskapelle Dresden, Peter Schreier


----------



## MattB

Asylum For Eve

Thomas William Hill

https://thomaswilliamhill.bandcamp.com/album/asylum-for-eve










Was listening to a 26 Dec radio show with the astrophysicist Hélène Courtois about the discovery of the Laniakea Supercluster and the _Laniakea_ track by Thomas William Hill popped up. Contemporary Classical / Minimalism / Chamber Music. Pretty good.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Francis Poulenc - sacred choral music plus works for two pianos/piano duet this morning.

_Litanies à la vierge noire (Litany to the Black Virgin)_ for female choir and organ (1936):
_Quatre motets pour un temps de pénitence (Four Penitential Motets)_ for mixed choir (1938-39):
_Exultate Deo (Sing We Joyfully unto God)_ - motet for mixed choir (1941):
_Salve Regina (Hail, Queen)_ - motet for mixed choir (1941):
_Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël (Four Christmastide Motets)_ for mixed choir (1951-52):
_Ave verum corpus (Hail, True Body)_ - motet for three female voices (1952):
_Laudes de Saint Antoine de Padoue (Lauds of St. Anthony of Padua)_ for male choir (1957-59):



Sonata for piano duet (1918 - rev. 1939):
_L'embarquement pour Cythère (The Journey to Cythera)_ - _valse-musette_ for two pianos, arranged from the music for the film _Le Voyage en Amérique (The Trip to America)_ (1951):
_Capriccio d'après Le bal masqué (Capriccio from 'The Masked Ball') for two pianos (1952):
_Sonata for two pianos (1952-53):
_Élégie_ for two pianos (1959):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov*: "Op.43 Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini" / *Liszt* "Piano Concerto No. 2 in A major, S.125" 
Philadelphia Orchestra Eugene Ormandy (conductor)
[Record: In 1972, Philadelphia]


----------



## Vronsky

Robert Schumann: Symphony No. 1 'Spring Symphony'
George Szell ∙ The Cleveland Orchestra










Luigi Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
Claudio Abbado ∙ Slavka Taskova ∙ Maurizio Pollini


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Piano Sonatas Nos. 14 & 29

Murray Perahia (piano)

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 in C sharp minor, Op. 27 No. 2 'Moonlight'
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat major, Op. 106 'Hammerklavier'


----------



## Guest

*Gluck*

*ORFEO ED EURIDICE*


----------



## Vronsky

Giacinto Scelsi: The Orchestral Works 2
Quattro Pezzi
Uaxuctum
La Nascita del Verbo
Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra ∙ Concentus Vocalis ∙ Wiener Kammerchor ∙ Johannes Kalitzke ∙ Peter Rundel


----------



## Pugg

​
Fennell conducts *Sousa*: 24 Favorite Marches

Eastman Wind Ensemble, Frederick Fennell

Sousa: Ancient and Honorable Artillery Co.
Sousa: Bullets and Bayonets
Sousa: Golden Jubilee March
Sousa: Manhattan Beach
Sousa: New Mexico March
Sousa: Nobles of the Mystic Shrine
Sousa: Our Flirtations
Sousa: Riders for the Flag
Sousa: Sabre and Spurs (March of the American Cavalry)
Sousa: Sesqui-Centennial Exposition
Sousa: Solid Men to the Front
Sousa: Sound Off
Sousa: The Black Horse Troop March
Sousa: The Gallant Seventh
Sousa: The Glory of the Yankee Navy
Sousa: The Gridiron Club
Sousa: The High School Cadets
Sousa: The Invincible Eagle
Sousa: The Kansas Wildcats
Sousa: The Liberty Bell
Sousa: The National Game
Sousa: The Picador March
Sousa: The Pride of the Wolverines
Sousa: The Rifle Regiment March


----------



## Pugg

​
*Hummel* - Piano Concertos

Stephen Hough (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra, Bryden Thomson

Hummel, J: Piano Concerto No. 2 in A minor, Op. 85
Hummel, J: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor, Op. 89


----------



## Guest

*Marches for Twirling*


----------



## Vasks

_Just Jacob_

*Druckman - Nor Spell Nor Charm (Orpheus C.O./DG)
Druckman - In Memoriam Vincent Persichetti (Corporon/Klavier)
Druckman - Viola Concerto (Diaz/New World)*


----------



## bharbeke

Pugg said:


> *Beethoven*: Piano Sonatas Nos. 14 & 29
> 
> Murray Perahia (piano)
> 
> Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 in C sharp minor, Op. 27 No. 2 'Moonlight'
> Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat major, Op. 106 'Hammerklavier'


What do you think of this new release, Pugg?


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Hummel* - Piano Concertos
> 
> Stephen Hough (piano)
> 
> English Chamber Orchestra, Bryden Thomson
> 
> Hummel, J: Piano Concerto No. 2 in A minor, Op. 85
> Hummel, J: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor, Op. 89


Love this album. Thank you for suggesting it to me a while ago


----------



## Guest

*Franz von Suppé*


----------



## Pugg

bharbeke said:


> What do you think of this new release, Pugg?


Jury still out, first spin, good impression, I will report after another spinning.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti*: Lucia di Lammermoor

Anna Moffo (Lucia), Carlo Bergonzi (Edgardo), Mario Sereni (Enrico), Ezio Flagello (Raimondo), Pierre Duval (Arturo), Corinna Vozza (Alisa), Vittorio Pandano (Normanno)

RCA Italiana Opera Chorus and Orchestra, Georges Prêtre


----------



## Johnmusic

* Bronislaw Huberman1943 Bach Partita 2 BWV 1004*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Final instalment this afternoon of Francis Poulenc - a selection of _mélodies_ plus most of the music for solo piano.

_Chansons gaillardes_ - eight songs for voice and piano [Texts: anon. 17th c. French] (1925-26):
_Quatre poèmes de Guillaume Apollinaire_ - four songs for voice and piano (1931):
_Tel jour telle nuit (Such a Day, Such a Night)_ - nine songs for voice and piano [Texts: P. Éluard] (1936-37):
_Banalités (Trifles)_ - five songs for voice and piano [Texts: G. Apollinaire] (1940):
_Chansons villageoises_ - six songs for voice and piano [Texts: M. Fombeure] (1942):

plus seven individual songs:

 ***

(*** same recording but different image on front cover)

_(3) Mouvements perpétuels_ (1919): 
_Suite en 3 mouvements_ in C (1920):
_Napoli_ (1925):
_3 pièces_ (1918 and 1928):
_Villageoises - (6) pièces enfantines_ (1933):
_Suite française, d'après Claude Gervaise_ (1935):
_Soirées de Nazelles_ (1930-36):
_8 nocturnes_ (1929-38):
_3 intermezzi_ (1934 and 1943):
_Thème varié_ (1951):
_3 novelettes_ (1927-28 and 1958):
_15 improvisations_ (1932-59):

plus nine stand-alone pieces:


----------



## Guest

*Rossini*


----------



## realdealblues

Pugg said:


> *Beethoven*: Piano Sonatas Nos. 14 & 29
> 
> Murray Perahia (piano)
> 
> Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 in C sharp minor, Op. 27 No. 2 'Moonlight'
> Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat major, Op. 106 'Hammerklavier'


Very much looking forward to hearing this one when I get the CD in a week or so.


----------



## bharbeke

*Grieg: Piano Concerto* (Bavouzet, Gardner, Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra)

This concerto is great source material, and the performers give a very fine rendition of it on this album.


----------



## chill782002

Sibelius - Symphony No 5

Gennady Rozhdestvensky / Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra

Recorded 1973

This arrived earlier and I'm very pleasantly surprised. Rozhdestvensky isn't a conductor I'd normally associate with Sibelius but this is good! He often takes it quite a lot faster than most other conductors but the results are rather thrilling.


----------



## Merl

Taplow said:


> Chicago or Vienna?


Chicago. A truly great set.


----------



## Sonata

*Brahms: Symphony #4 & Tragic Overture
Violin Sonata 
Choral Music*









*Mendelssohn: Elijah*
My first listen to Elijah and I liked it very much


----------



## Merl

The new Adam Fisher / Dusseldorfer Symphoniker recording is a really good performance. Although the Dusseldorf orchestra are not top of the tree they play beautifully and Adam Fisher holds the whole thing together with terrific rhythms. The 3rd movement is an absolute joy and there's plenty of clout when the last movement demands it. Great recording too. Thoroughly enjoying this one.


----------



## Malx

Merl said:


> The new Adam Fisher / Dusseldorfer Symphoniker recording is a really good performance. Although the Dusseldorf orchestra are not top of the tree they play beautifully and Adam Fisher holds the whole thing together with terrific rhythms. The 3rd movement is an absolute joy and there's plenty of clout when the last movement demands it. Great recording too. Thoroughly enjoying this one.


Sorry Merl if I missed something, but recording of what?


----------



## Malx

Sibelius, Symphony No 4 - LSO, Anthony Collins.
Mono it may be but I am loving Collin's Sibelius.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Malx said:


> Sorry Merl if I missed something ,but recording of what?


I assume Merl was referring to the new recording of Mahler's 1st Symphony.


----------



## deprofundis

Ladie's & gentelmens i purchased 3 excellent album 2 classical offering 1 blue legend( one heck of a blue's man Howling Wolf, great guitar playing i was listening to spoonfull.

Than on whit the classical treats! behold!!

Missa Malheur me bat part josquin Malheur me bat, fine missa one of Josquin pearl of a work,, my copy is huelgas ensemble , hail paul van nevel...what else can isays.

Than there is one of these pizza recording compilation of varieous composer including one of my Favorite Mason,Mantua,Sheppard and many more. wwow...nice job guys it's called Song's of angels.


----------



## pmsummer

THE APOTHEOSIS OF THE DANCE
_Ballet Music of_
*Jean Philippe Rameau*
Les Musicholiers
Aviva Einhorn - director
_
Musical Heritage Society - Arion_


----------



## Jacck

concerning Sibelius, Collins is too old and noisy, Rozhdestvensky is no bad, but the brass instruments are somehow too rough and agressive sounding. The best Sibelius for me is Leif Segerstam, the perfect balance of elegance, the instruments sound smooth and the recording is not that noisy. 

However, Rozhdestvensky is definitely worth a listen. I am currently enjoying his Tchaikovski cycle and it is excellent.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Some American composers...


----------



## Eramire156

*Günter Wand and Berliner Philharmoniker - Part 1*

*Anton Bruckner 
Symphony no. 4 "Romantic"*









*Günter Wand
Berliner Philharmoniker *

Recorded 30-31 January and1 February 1998


----------



## Malx

Jacck said:


> concerning Sibelius, Collins is too old and noisy, Rozhdestvensky is no bad, but the brass instruments are somehow too rough and agressive sounding. The best Sibelius for me is Leif Segerstam, the perfect balance of elegance, the instruments sound smooth and the recording is not that noisy.
> 
> However, Rozhdestvensky is definitely worth a listen. I am currently enjoying his Tchaikovski cycle and it is excellent.


Jacck - I'm sure Rozhdestvensky will be worth a listen in Sibelius but I can only say we will have to disagree on Collins and Segerstam. Yes, the Collins recordings from the 1950's are not state of the art by today's standards but for me the love and care put into readings overcome the shortcomings of the sound - similar to Beecham's Sibelius in that respect.
You describe Segerstam using the words "smooth and elegance" that is not really how I like my Sibelius for me it should have an element of austerity and chill running through it - each to their own I guess.


----------



## Malx

Kevin Pearson said:


> I assume Merl was referring to the new recording of Mahler's 1st Symphony.


Thanks Kevin, that looks like a disc worthy of investigation.


----------



## Malx

Sibelius, Symphony No 5 - LSO, Collins.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Skryabin's orchestral works and piano sonatas - part one of two tonight.

_Symphonic Poem_ in D-minor WoO (1896):
Piano Concerto in F-sharp minor op. 20 (1896):
_Rêverie_- prelude for orchestra op. 24 (1898):
Symphony no. 1 in E for mezzo-soprano, tenor, chorus and orchestra op. 26 [Text: A. Skryabin] (1899-1900):
Symphony no. 2 in C-minor op. 29 (1901):



Piano Sonata no. 1 in F-minor op. 6 (1892):
Piano Sonata no. 2 in G-sharp minor op. 19 (1893-98):
Piano Sonata no. 3 in F-sharp minor op. 23 (1897-98):
Piano Sonata no. 4 in F-sharp op. 30 (1903):


----------



## chill782002

Malx said:


> Yes, the Collins recordings from the 1950's are not state of the art by today's standards but for me the love and care put into readings overcome the shortcomings of the sound - similar to Beecham's Sibelius in that respect.


I love the Collins. Great performances with, I agree, love and care put into them. Collins even corresponded with Sibelius to check metronome markings although the replies he got were somewhat enigmatic.

I agree with Jackk, the brass on the Rozhdestvensky cycle is aggressive, but I rather like that. Combined with the often brisk tempos, it provides a rather raw, edgy feel to the louder sections in the music that I find pleasing, quite different from other interpretations I've heard. It's exciting, for want of a better word.

In any case, I'm always happy to hear an interpretation of a Sibelius symphony that I haven't previously tried. The Barbirolli / Halle and Berglund / Bournemouth sets are perennial favourites of mine along with the Kajanus / Koussevitzky / Beecham / Schneevoigt recordings from the 30s (the sound on those making the Collins sound positively high fidelity), but the Rozhdestvensky provides a new angle on the works that I am thoroughly enjoying.


----------



## Eramire156

*Dmitri Shostakovich 
Sonata for Cello and Piano in D minor, op. 40*









*Danill Shafran
Dmitri Shostakovich *

Recorded 12 November 1946


----------



## Haydn man

Beethoven middle quartets 
Think 'Harp' is my favourite


----------



## Eramire156

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky
Symphony no. 6 in B minor, op.74*









*Takashi Asahina 
Osaka Philharmonic Orchestra *

Recorded 21 January 1982


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Currently enjoying this charity-shop bargain find:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 3, Marche Slave, Capriccio Italien*


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## cougarjuno

*
Stanford - Symphony No. 1 and Irish Rhapsody No. 2*

Ulster Symphony / Handley


----------



## cougarjuno

*Mendelssohn Piano Sextet Op. 110 and Piano Quartet Op. 1*

Bartholdy Piano Quartet with Andre Darzins (viola) and Wolfgang Wagner (bass)


----------



## Johnmusic

*Bronislaw Huberman Cello Recital 1944 Schubert Phantasia op.159 D934 
(What wonderful music and performance)
Boris Roubakine: Piano Rec: 16-01-1944*


----------



## Johnmusic

_*Jascha Heifetz Collection - Vol. 6 (Best of) 1946-1947 (Stunning music played by the Master)*_*

00:00 De Falla - Jota
03:00 Arensky - Concerto Op.54 - 2 Tempo di valse
06:21 Chopin - Nocturne
10:53 Podowski - Tango
13:40 Debussy - Il pleure dans mon coeur
16:54 Nin - Cantilene asturienne
19:19 Medtner - Fairy Tale in B-Flat Minor, Op.20 No.1
21:49 Ravel - Valses nobles et sentimentales No.6
22:33 Ravel - Valses nobles et sentimentales No.7*


----------



## JACE

*Franz Liszt: Complete Tone Poems, Vol. 1 / Haitink, London PO (Philips)*
Disc 1


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vaughan Williams, Symphony # 7 "Sinfonia Antartica": Kees Bakels, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra:


----------



## Johnmusic

*Glazunov - Violin Concerto in A Minor, Op.32 
Jasha Heifetz - Violin, Walter Hendl - RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra 1963*


----------



## pmsummer

STRAIGHT FROM THE HEART
_The Chansonnier Cordiforme - 15th c._
*Anonymous, Ghizeghem, Binchois, Vincenet, Tinctoris, Morton, Dufay, Ockeghem*
Ensemble Leones
Marc Lewon - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## Joe B




----------



## JACE

*Liszt: Harmonies poétiques et religieuses & Sonata in B minor / François-Frédéric Guy (Zig Zag Territories)*
Disc 1


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vaughan Williams, Symphony # 8 In D Minor, André Previn, London Symphony Orchestra,










mp3


----------



## JACE

*Mahler: Symphony No. 6 / Boulez, Cleveland O (DG)*


----------



## deprofundis

The program for tonight are two splendid brilliant classic offering, Gesualdo madrgali book 1 whit Sergio Varttolo(sound promessing hey ?, Giaches de Wert Motets on the same label (( i love you brilliant classic), than the second one is a highly refined ,ear candy missa of Josquin MARIS AVE STELLA..

goodnight im so tired i down to herbal tea chamoille and wherthers original and tea biscuit for survival mode, to be follow in the next episode deprofundis missing in action ,.. im so darn tired folks im goeingto bed wish me a 12hour sleep i need it i feel energy less and weak so 10h30 or not im goeing to bed 

:tiphat:


----------



## Bruce

*Guy's Liszt*



JACE said:


> *Liszt: Harmonies poétiques et religieuses & Sonata in B minor / François-Frédéric Guy (Zig Zag Territories)*
> Disc 1


Wonderful recording! You had recommended this some years back, and I've really been enjoying it since! :tiphat:


----------



## Bruce

*Cav*

Tonight's feature is Mascagni's Cavalleria rusticana, sung by Domingo and Scotto, James Levine leading the National PO


----------



## Pugg

*Antonio Rosetti*: Bassoon Concertos Volume 1

Eckart Hübner (bassoon & direction)

Deutsche Kammerakademie Neuss


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Leif Segerstam - Symphony No. 288 (Turku Philharmonic)


----------



## Pugg

*Stenhammar*: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2

Stenhammar Quartet

Stenhammar: String Quartet No. 1 in C major, Op. 2
Stenhammar: String Quartet No. 2 in C minor, Op. 14


----------



## MattB

Rachmaninov Piano Concerto No. 2 And Ravel Piano Concerto In G Major

Hélène Grimaud


----------



## senza sordino

I'm still reading two books about Brahms. I listened to pieces leading up to the third symphony and then five versions of the third symphony

Violin Sonata no 1 Op 78









Violin Concerto Op 77









Piano Concerto no 2 Op 83









Piano Trio no 2 Op 87









String Quintet no 1 Op 88









And symphony no 3 Op 90

Harnoncourt and Berlin. 1997 Overall too slow for me.

Karajan and Berlin 1988, slow but a great string sound.

Mackerras and Scottish Chamber Orchestra. 1997 Brisk first and fourth movements and when the piece ends it's a lovely slow and quiet ending.

Mariss Jansons and Bayerischen Rundfunks 2010. Quite slow overall, I feel momentum is lost throughout the piece.

Norrington Radiosinfonieorchestra Stuttgart 2005 Terrific recording, very clear and articulated, all trills and ornaments and dotted rhythms are clear. A brisk ending until the coda. My favourite of the five.


----------



## Pugg

​*Home/ Kian Soltani* (cello)

Aaron Pilsan (piano)

Schumann: Adagio and Allegro in A flat major, Op. 70
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, Op. 73
Soltani: Persian Fire Dance
Vali: Persian Folk Songs

I love presents on the breakfast table. :angel:


----------



## kyjo

Recent listening:

Herbert's Cello Concerto no. 1:









A charming work, but hardly on the level of his wonderful Cello Concerto no. 2.

Holmboe's Symphony no. 7:









A powerful, concise work - not a note wasted. Holmboe was a great symphonist.

Higdon's Viola Concerto:









This recording won two Grammys, so I thought I should check it out. Nice music, but Higdon is hardly one of my favorite contemporary composers.

Falla's Nights in the Gardens of Spain:









A sensational performance of this vividly atmospheric work.


----------



## Pugg

Lalo -Namouna/ Rhapsodie Norvégienne
Orchestre national de l'ORTF, Paris, dir. Jean Martinon

DGG 2530 106
German stereo vinyl pressing.


----------



## Star

Beethoven concerto 3 with Richter / Sanderlng


----------



## Pugg

​
*Anton Eberl*- Concerto For Two Pianos & Orchestra Op. 45 / Sonatas For Piano Four Hands

Paolo Giacometti, Riko Fukuda, Die Kölner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens

_Free copy _from JPC for long time costumers.


----------



## Judith

senza sordino said:


> I'm still reading two books about Brahms. I listened to pieces leading up to the third symphony and then five versions of the third symphony
> 
> Violin Sonata no 1 Op 78
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Violin Concerto Op 77
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piano Concerto no 2 Op 83
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piano Trio no 2 Op 87
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> String Quintet no 1 Op 88
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And symphony no 3 Op 90
> 
> Harnoncourt and Berlin. 1997 Overall too slow for me.
> 
> Karajan and Berlin 1988, slow but a great string sound.
> 
> Mackerras and Scottish Chamber Orchestra. 1997 Brisk first and fourth movements and when the piece ends it's a lovely slow and quiet ending.
> 
> Mariss Jansons and Bayerischen Rundfunks 2010. Quite slow overall, I feel momentum is lost throughout the piece.
> 
> Norrington Radiosinfonieorchestra Stuttgart 2005 Terrific recording, very clear and articulated, all trills and ornaments and dotted rhythms are clear. A brisk ending until the coda. My favourite of the five.


What books are you reading? Recently finished Trio by Boman Desai which was a novel biography of Brahms and his relationship with the Schumanns. Loved it!


----------



## Merl

Kevin Pearson said:


> I assume Merl was referring to the new recording of Mahler's 1st Symphony.


Lol, yes I was Kevin (sorry Malx). I was having horrific problems trying to link to the image on the phone and didn't check it had worked. Obviously it didn't. Anyway, it is an excellent performance. I have the 7th from Fischer too but that's not as good (still decent though). Here's the cover.....it really is an excellent recording and spritely account.










This morning I've been listening to Tilson Thomas' Beethoven 9th with the San Francisco SO. After a sluggish 1st movement, things really picked up in the molto vivace (a bit more welly could have made it awesome). The adagio is slow but absolutely beautiful and the finale is one of the best I've heard. Recorded sound is top notch. Almost a fantastic 9th but still a really really good one.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini*: I Puritani
Dame Joan Sutherland (Elvira), Luciano Pavarotti (Arturo Talbot), Piero Cappuccilli (Riccardo Forth), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Giorgio Walton), Anita Caminada (Enrichetta de France), Gian Carlo Luccardi (Gualtiero Walton), Renato Cazzaniga (Bruno Robertson)

Chorus of Royal Opera House Covent Garden, London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Guest

Always a pleasure and a reminder to slow down in life!!


----------



## Guest

*Vivaldi*


----------



## Pugg

*Alessandro Rolla*: Concertos

I Musici / Masimo paris.

Rolla: Concertino in E flat BI 328
Rolla: Divertimento in F major for viola and strings
Rolla: Rondo in G major
Rolla: Sonata in E flat major for viola and piano, Op. 3, No. 1


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aleksandr Skryabin's orchestral works and piano sonatas (plus _Vers la flamme_ as I think it's such a significant late piano work) - second and final part this morning/early afternoon.

Symphony no. 3 - _Le Divin Poème (The Divine Poem)_ in C-minor op. 43 (1902-04):
_Le Poème de l'extase (The Poem of Ecstacy)_ - symphonic poem op. 54 (1905-08):
_Prometheus: The Poem of Fire_ - symphonic poem for piano, wordless choir and orchestra op. 60 (1910):



Piano Sonata no. 5 op. 53 (1907):
Piano Sonata no. 6 op. 62 (1911):
Piano Sonata no. 7 - _White Mass_ op. 64 (1911): 
Piano Sonata no. 8 op. 66 (1912-13):
Piano Sonata no. 9 - _Black Mass_ op. 68 (c. 1912-13):
Piano Sonata no. 10 op. 70 (1913):
_Vers la flame (Towards the flame)_ - _poème_ for piano op. 72 (1914):


----------



## eljr

Binchois Consort / Andrew Kirkman
Music for the 100 Years' War

Release Date March 31, 2017
Duration01:16:25
Genre
Classical
Styles
Vocal Music
Recording DateJanuary 7, 2016 - January 9, 2016
Recording Location
Ascot Priory, Ascot, Berkshire


----------



## Jacck

I finished listening to all the *Tchaikovski symphonies* (Rozhdestvensky) and liked them all them a lot. No idea why the 6th is considered the best, they all sound equal. 
I started listening to some *string quartets - Sibelius, Ravel, Lutoslawski, Dutilleux, Bartok, Dvořák and Beethoven* - just randomly skipping among all these.


----------



## Pugg

​
Andre Tchaikowsky - The Complete RCA Album Collection

*Mozart*: Fantasia in C minor, K475
Mozart: Piano Sonata No. 14 in C minor, K457
Mozart: Piano Sonata No. 10 in C major, K330


----------



## Pugg

*Falla*: El sombrero de tres picos

Teresa Berganza (mezzo)

El sombrero de tres picos, London Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa, Garcia Navarro


----------



## Guest

Coates
Symphony no.15

Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra, Michael Boder.

Other-wordly, as ever.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*F. J. Haydn - Overture to "Acide e Galatea" (Marriner/Argo)
W. A. Mozart - Serenade #7 "Haffner" (Zuckerman/Angel)*


----------



## Guest

*Danzi-Lachner*


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*: Symphony No. 4

Edita Gruberova (soprano)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Giuseppe Sinopoli.
Second hand €1,00


----------



## Merl

Pugg said:


> *Mahler*: Symphony No. 4
> 
> Edita Gruberova (soprano)
> 
> Philharmonia Orchestra, Giuseppe Sinopoli.
> Second hand €1,00


Nice buy for a Euro, Pugg!


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
_Symphony No. 1 in C, Op. 21
Symphony No. 2 in D, Op. 36_
*[Rec. 2002, Live]*







_Symphony No. 3 in E-flat, Op. 55 "Eroica"
Symphony No. 4 in B-flat, Op. 60_
*[Rec. 2002, Live]*







_Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67
Symphony No. 6 in F, Op. 68 "Pastoral"_
*[Rec. 2002, Live]*







_Symphony No. 7 in A, Op. 92
Symphony No. 8 in F, Op. 93_
*[Rec. 2002, Live]*







Conductor: Roger Norrington
Orchestra: Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
_Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 "Choral"_
*[Rec. 2002, Live]*







Soloists: Camilla Nylund, Iris Vermillion, Jonas Kaufmann, Franz-Josef Selig
Conductor: Roger Norrington
Orchestra: Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra, Gachinger Kantorei Stuttgart

Other than a few minor issues, like the ridiculously fast speed of the Allegretto in the 7th Symphony, this really is a very exciting and interesting cycle. The Stuttgart Orchestra plays wonderfully. I don't return to it often because I like more vibrato among other things but it really is entertaining to dig out once in a while and it is head and shoulders above his earlier cycle.


----------



## Guest

*Rameau*


----------



## bharbeke

Morning commute listening:

*Verdi: Sicilian Vespers Overture*
Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra

This is exactly what I needed this morning! Sometimes, you just want all-out, explosive, powerful orchestral fireworks, and this provided that in spades. I will definitely be looking for more like this. Would it qualify for the thread about bombastic works?

*Schubert: Military March No. 1*
Sergiu Comissiona, Houston Symphony

The radio announcer told me that this was written for piano four-hands originally. The arrangement for orchestra works quite well, and I would give this a light recommendation.


----------



## Pugg

*Mascagni*: Isabeau

Lynne Strow Piccolo, Adriaan van Limpt, Henk Smit, Anna Marangaki, Jard van Nes, Wendela Bronsgeest, Sjef van Wersch, Charles van Tassel, Tom Haenen

Netherlands Radio Symphony Orchestra, Netherlands Radio Choir, Kees Bakels


----------



## Sonata

*
Verdi: Otello*
Renata Scotto, Sherill Milnes, & Placido Domingo
With libretto in hand


----------



## pmsummer

LESSONS FOR CONSORT, LUTE, CITTERN, AND ORPHARION
_Schola Cantorum Basiliensis - Documenta_
*Anthony Holborne*
Anthony Bailes - lute, orpharion
Michael Piguet - blockflute
Anthony Thomas - cittern
Ensemble Ricecar Basel
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Thanks (I think) enthusiast - that's another Mahler Symphony recording added to the investigate list - not that I need any more but I'd hate to miss something special!


Well I hope you enjoy it as much as I do, Malx.

Since that post I spent several days listening to little else but Mahler 1 - a sort of madness came over me - and I still rate Jansons recording very highly indeed. I have heard a couple more that I liked greatly as well, including two by Abbado (including the one that Jacck linked to and his live BPO recording - both quite different from each other).

Finally, to escape from my sudden and unexpected Mahler 1 addiction, I have managed to move onto Mahler 6. Again it is Jansons that I have turned to (his Live LSO version which is excellent, I think) but I may try a couple of other versions.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## bharbeke

If you want some fresh Mahler to love (possibly), the London Symphony Orchestra just posted a full performance of Mahler's Symphony No. 2 in four videos on their YouTube channel.


----------



## Guest

*Osterfestkreis*










Still available

http://www.ebay.nl/itm/Die-gregoria...925184?hash=item56a97ffe80:g:144AAOSwceNac0lz

https://www.ebay.nl/itm/Various-Art...302018?hash=item4648ee8582:g:kDIAAOSwMkJaZ2SR


----------



## Merl

Enthusiast said:


> Well I hope you enjoy it as much as I do, Malx.
> 
> Since that post I spent several days listening to little else but Mahler 1 - a sort of madness came over me - and I still rate Jansons recording very highly indeed. I have heard a couple more that I liked greatly as well, including two by Abbado (including the one that Jacck linked to and his live BPO recording - both quite different from each other).
> 
> Finally, to escape from my sudden and unexpected Mahler 1 addiction, I have managed to move onto Mahler 6. Again it is Jansons that I have turned to (his Live LSO version which is excellent, I think) but I may try a couple of other versions.


I love the Janson's and the RCO's recording of Mahler 1st. Spectacular recording and exquisite performance.


----------



## pmsummer

CANZONI DA SONARE
*Giovanni Gabrieli - Giuseppe Guami*
Hespèrion XX
Jordi Savall - director
_
Reflexe - EMI_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Orchestral works by Albert Roussel and Arthur Honegger this afternoon and tonight.

_Fragments symphoniques_ from the music for the ballet-pantomime _Le festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast)_ op. 17 (1912): 
Symphony no. 2 in B-flat op. 23 (1919-21):
Symphony no. 3 in G minor op. 42 (1929-30):
Suites nos. 1 and 2 from the music for the ballet _Bacchus et Ariane_ op. 43 (1930):
_Sinfonietta_ for string orchestra op. 52 (1934):
Symphony no. 4 in A op. 53 (1934):










_Le chant de Nigamon (Nigamon's Song)_ - based on an episode from Gustave Aimard's novel _Le Souriquet_ (1917):
_Pastorale d'été (Summer Pastoral)_ - symphonic poem (1920):
_Le roi David (King David)_ - _symphonic psalm_ in three parts for solo voices, chorus and orchestra [Texts: René Morax] (1921-23):
_The Tempest_ - orchestral prelude after Shakespeare (1923):
Three pieces from the incidental music for Gabriele D'Annunzio's tragedy _Phaedra_ (1926):
_Les Ombres (The Shadows)_ - excerpt from the music for Abel Gance's film _Napoléon_ (1927):
_Symphonic Movement no. 3_ (1933):
_Prelude, Fugue and Postlude_ - adapted from the music for Paul Valéry's stage melodrama _Amphion_ (orig. 1929 - arr. 1948): 
_Monopartita_ in F-sharp minor (1951):


----------



## Merl

Some love Karajan's Mahler and some hate it. I'm in the former category. Not played this in years before ripping it for the car, last night. Still sounds great and that adagietto is stunning. A real blast from the past.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Finally getting to know some of these concertos..


----------



## Kivimees

Rumour says it's nice and warm in the southern hemisphere now. I've decided to "take a vacation" from winter by listening to these two CDs, which arrived today:

Peter Sculthorpe, Songs of sea and sky









Ross Edwards, Symphonies 1 and 4


----------



## Sonata

Joe B said:


> Today's commute:


Excellent choice. This album made me a great fan of Kauffman and kept be from giving up on Wagner. (And that's a rather handsome picture of him, so that doesn't hurt)


----------



## Guest

*Mozart & Beethoven*

Piano concerto No.22 in E flat KV482
Piano concerto No. 3 in C minor Op.37


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Kurtag*
Kafka Fragments for soprano and violin, Op. 24
*Caroline Meltzer, soprano; Nurit Stark, piano*
[BIS / Deutschlandradio, 2015]










*Prokofiev*
Piano Sonatas
No. 1 in F minor, op. 1
No. 2 in D minor, Op. 14
No. 3 in A minor "From the old notebooks", Op. 28
No. 4 in C minor "From the old notebooks", Op. 29
No. 5 in C, Op. 38
*Matti Raekallio, piano* [Ondine, 2011]










*Berg*
Sieben fruhe lieder
Jugendlieder
Zwei lieder nach Theodor Storm
*Hartmann*
Lamento
*Juliane Banse, soprano; Aleksandar Madzar, piano*
[ECM, 2010]

Ravishing - Juliane Banse, my favourite soprano, in my favourite lieder repertoire, that of Alban Berg. What could be a better evening in with the sound system?


----------



## Kivimees

TurnaboutVox said:


>


Have we seen this on the Funny Covers thread? :lol:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Op. 27 Nos. 1 and 2*


----------



## Eramire156

*Günter Wand and the Berliner Philharmoniker: Part 2*

*Anton Bruckner
Symphony no. 5 in B flat major*









*Günter Wand
Berliner Philharmoniker *

recorded live 12,13 & 14 January 1996


----------



## kyjo

elgars ghost said:


> Orchestral works by Albert Roussel and Arthur Honegger this afternoon and tonight.
> 
> _Fragments symphoniques_ from the music for the ballet-pantomime _Le festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast)_ op. 17 (1912):
> Symphony no. 2 in B-flat op. 23 (1919-21):
> Symphony no. 3 in G minor op. 42 (1929-30):
> Suites nos. 1 and 2 from the music for the ballet _Bacchus et Ariane_ op. 43 (1930):
> _Sinfonietta_ for string orchestra op. 52 (1934):
> Symphony no. 4 in A op. 53 (1934):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Le chant de Nigamon (Nigamon's Song)_ - based on an episode from Gustave Aimard's novel _Le Souriquet_ (1917):
> _Pastorale d'été (Summer Pastoral)_ - symphonic poem (1920):
> _Le roi David (King David)_ - _symphonic psalm_ in three parts for solo voices, chorus and orchestra [Texts: René Morax] (1921-23):
> _The Tempest_ - orchestral prelude after Shakespeare (1923):
> Three pieces from the incidental music for Gabriele D'Annunzio's tragedy _Phaedra_ (1926):
> _Les Ombres (The Shadows)_ - excerpt from the music for Abel Gance's film _Napoléon_ (1927):
> _Symphonic Movement no. 3_ (1933):
> _Prelude, Fugue and Postlude_ - adapted from the music for Paul Valéry's stage melodrama _Amphion_ (orig. 1929 - arr. 1948):
> _Monopartita_ in F-sharp minor (1951):


Great stuff! I love Roussel's and Honegger's music. Don't forget about Roussel's gorgeously impressionistic 1st Symphony!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Kodaly, Háry János Suite*


----------



## elgar's ghost

kyjo said:


> Great stuff! I love Roussel's and Honegger's music. Don't forget about Roussel's gorgeously impressionistic 1st Symphony!


I've never heard it, to be honest - I've read comments about it being the weakest of the four partly because it was an early work but that wouldn't be enough to put me off.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## jim prideaux

came in from a rather tricky day at work late this evening to find that there still appear to be technical difficulties with navigating this site....which was disappointing as I do find it both intriguing and relaxing having a good read....

However my disappointment was tempered by the arrival of a 9p second hand copy of Bronfman, Zinman and the Tonhalle Zurich performing the 1st and 2nd Beethoven Piano Concertos. Currently they are two works that I have found myself listening to frequently and comparing different recordings....Zinman's interpretations of the Schumann symphonies were where I initially began to really appreciate those pieces and again with the Beethoven there is just something that really does impress....some might find the strings to be thin but to me there is a transparency that is really attractive....starting to wonder now what his recordings of the symphonies are like!


----------



## agoukass

Janacek: Pohadka (Fairy Tale) - 2 versions 
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata

Steven Isserlis, cello
Olli Mustonen, piano


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Jean Sibelius Symphony # 4 in A Minor, Op. 63: Paavo Berglund, Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra:


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Malx said:


> Sibelius, Symphony No 4 - LSO, Anthony Collins.
> Mono it may be but I am loving Collin's Sibelius.
> 
> View attachment 101390


Yes, Collins really 'got' Sibelius. Pity the sound quality isn't always of the best.


----------



## Joe B

Sonata said:


> Excellent choice. This album made me a great fan of Kauffman and kept be from giving up on Wagner. (And that's a rather handsome picture of him, so that doesn't hurt)


I have Pugg to thank for posting a video of Jonas singing "Nessum Dorma." After watching it I was floored by his talent. Since I'm not into opera, this disc is the first time I've heard Wagner's music with the voice.


----------



## Sonata

*Lully-Phaeton*
My evening dinner-cooking music. Chicken carbonara for the first time tonight


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rorem, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## cougarjuno

*Debussy - Le Martyre de Saint Sebastien*

Sylvia McNair; Ann Murray; Nathalie Stutzman; Leslie Caron (narrator);

London Symphony and Chorus / Tilson Thomas


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Gustav Mahler, Symphony # 10: Rudolf Barshai, Junge Deutsche Philharmonie:










Completed by Rudolf Barshai.


----------



## Bruce

*Segerstam*



Johnnie Burgess said:


> Leif Segerstam - Symphony No. 288 (Turku Philharmonic)


For all the music Segerstam has written, I find the level of his compositions remarkably high.


----------



## Bruce

*II and SM*

Some really pleasant surprises by rarely heard (by me) composers:

Manuel Martínez-Sobral - Acuarelas Chapinas recorded by Antonio de Almeida and the Moscow SO









And by Mikhail Ippolitov-Ivanov - Turkish Fragments, Op. 62 recorded by Loris Tjeknavorian and the Armenian PO









And, later tonight some more familiar composers. Schönberg's Piano Concerto performed by Mitsuko Uchida with Pierre Boulez conducting the Cleveland Orchestra









Sessions - Symphony No. 8 by Leon Botstein and the American SO


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner: Symphony No. 9. Jochum/Berlin. Glorious.


----------



## agoukass

Poulenc: Works for Piano

Vol. 2: Improvisations, Novelettes, Intermezzi, Suite Francaise, Theme Varie

Eric Parkin, piano


----------



## cougarjuno

*Britten - Rejoice in the Lamb; A Wedding Anthem; Festival Te Deum; A Boy Was Born
*
Corydon Singers / Matthew Best


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonio Vivaldi, Op. 3 'L'Estro Armonico' concertos 1-9, Trevor Pinnock, The English Concert:


----------



## Joe B




----------



## pmsummer

MISSA PAPAE MARCELLI
*Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina*
MISERERE
*Gregorio Allegri*
Choir of Westminster Abbey
Simon Preston - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Boston Charlie

Yesterday in the car: Bach's 5th and 6th Brandenburg Concertos; Orchestral Suite #4 (Masaaki Suzuki/Bach Collegium Japan)
Today on YouTube: Shostakovich's 5th Symphony & Tchaikovsky's 5th Symphony by Sergiu Celibidache/Munich Philharmonic Orch.)

I pretty much avoided HIP music until I stumbled upon Masaaki Suzuki and his wonderful Bach Collegium Japan. The first movement to the 5th Brandenburg Concerto is played in a way that is so free that one would think that Suzuki is improvising as he solos on the harpsichord. 

Celibidache's extra slow rendition of Shostakovich's 5th Symphony brings every musical voice to the fore. Whether you like it or not, at least it stands out in a field of innumerable Shostakovich 5ths as being one like no other. Celibidache's meditative treatment of Tchaikovsky's 5th is an interesting alternative to the loud and gushing renditions that I'm used to hearing.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Richard Strauss, Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life), Op. 40: Rudolf Kempe, Sächsische Staatskapelle Dresden:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*/ Philharmonia Hungarica, Antal Dorati
Disk 8 
Symphony in C, H.I No.30 "Alleluja"
Symphony in D, H.I No.31 - "Horn Signal"
Symphony in C, H.I No.32 
Symphony in C, H.I No.33


----------



## Haydn man

From the Decca box set
New work for me


----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

*Eybler*: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2 and Overture

L'Orchestre de Chambre de Genève, Michael Hofstetter


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony No.3

Hanna Schwarz et all/ Sinopoli

Another bargain, €2,50


----------



## Star

Mozart Piano concerto 20 

Richter / Wislowki

Listen and be astonished


----------



## Pugg

*Tchaikovsky*: Francesca da Rimini, Op. 32/ *Khachaturian* - Gayane ballet suites

Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra- Gennady Rozhdestvensky

*Vinyl edition*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini*: La Sonnambula

Dame Joan Sutherland (Amina), Luciano Pavarotti (Elvino), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Rodolfo), Isobel Buchanan (Lisa), John Tomlinson (Alessio), Piero de Palma (Notaro), Della Jones (Teresa)

London Opera Chorus, National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Merl

Making my way through these again. Lovely consistent accounts.


----------



## Haydn man

Perahia with the ASMF 
Perhaps not for the purists but listening to some wonderful piano playing and orchestral accompaniment


----------



## Vronsky

Carl Maria von Weber: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2, Konzertstück Op. 79
Peter Rösel ∙ Staatskapelle Dresden ∙ Herbert Blomstedt


----------



## Pugg

*For Mrs. Ameling's birthday.*








*Schubert/ Wolf Lieder*

Elly Ameling (Soprano)

Rudolf Jansen (Piano), Dalton Baldwin (Piano)

Brahms: Der Frühling, Op. 6 No. 2
Brahms: Heimweh, Op. 63 No. 8
Brahms: Spanisches Lied, Op. 6 No. 1
Brahms: Wiegenlied, Op. 49 No. 4 (Lullaby)
Schubert: Abendröte, D690
Schubert: Am Bach im Fruhling, D361
Schubert: An den Tod D518 (Schubart)
Schubert: An die Entfernte, D765 (Goethe)
Schubert: An die untergehende Sonne, D457
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D774
Schubert: Der Musensohn, D764 (Goethe)
Schubert: Der Schiffer D694 (F von Schlegel)
Schubert: Die Forelle, D550
Schubert: Die Gotter Griechenlands D677 (Schiller)
Schubert: Fülle der Liebe D854 (F von Schlegel)
Schubert: Ganymed, D544 (Goethe)
Schubert: Schwanengesang D744 (Senn)
Schubert: Sehnsucht D516 (Mayrhofer)
Schubert: Sprache der Liebe D410 (A W von Schlegel)
Wolf, H: Er ist's (No. 6 from Mörike-Lieder)
Wolf, H: Lebe wohl (No. 36 from Mörike-Lieder)
Wolf, H: Mörike-Lieder
Wolf, H: Nixe Binsefuss (No. 45 from Mörike-Lieder)


----------



## vesteel

only the symphony 1


----------



## Jacck

I listened to *Mendelssohn 1* - enjoyable work, sounded like a mix of Brahms and Schumann. 
Then I relistened to *Beethoven's Missa solemnis* - it gets better with every listening as one is able to perceive the interplay of the various voices
Then I listened to *Bartok's 6th SQ* and to *Beethoven's 13th SQ* and *Beethoven's 4th piano concerto*


----------



## Guest

*Elgar*

Piano Quintet in A minor Op..84
Sospiri Op.70
The Farm Yard (Harmony Music No.4)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Béla Bartok's only opera and two stage works by Carl Orff.

Does anyone else experience a kind of mild claustrophobia when listening to _Bluebeard's Castle_? I don't get the feeling of being actually locked up, it's more like being hemmed in, and almost able to smell the mildew on the damp stones of the castle walls.

Orff's soundworld is fascinating in these two works - his imaginative use of percussion and sparse textures in general create a kind of folkloric primitivism which really compliments the two tales.

_Bluebeard's Castle (Herzog Blaubarts Burg)_ - opera in one act [Libretto: Béla Balázs - translated for German performance by Wilhelm Ziegler in 1921] (1911 - rev. 1912 and 1917):










_Der Mond (The Moon)_ - _Ein kleines Welttheater (a little world theatre)_ in one act [Libretto: Carl Orff - after a tale by Jacob and Wilhelm Grimm] (1936-38 - rev. 1957):
_Die Kluge (The Wise Lass)_ - _Märchenoper (fairy tale opera)_ in twelve scenes [Libretto: Carl Orff - after a tale by Jacob and Wilhelm Grimm] (1940-42):


----------



## Pugg

*Ferlendis* - Oboe Concertos & Trios

Haydn Orchestra, Diego Dini-Ciacci (oboe & direction)

Ferlendis: Oboe Concertos Nos. 1-3
Ferlendis: Sonatas for Oboe, Flute and Bassoon 1-6


----------



## JACE

*Arthur Rubinstein Plays Brahms (RCA/Sony)*
Disc 6 - Piano Trios Nos. 1 & 2 with Szeryng & Fournier









*Lazar Berman - The Deutsche Grammophon Recordings*
Disc 2 - Liszt: _Années de pèlerinage_, Première année: Suisse


----------



## D Smith

Mahler: Symphony No. 2. Price/Fassbaender/Stokowski/London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus. Made when he was 92 years old, this is an impressive and moving performance, and a favourite recording. Recommended.


----------



## Judith

agoukass said:


> View attachment 101425
> 
> 
> Janacek: Pohadka (Fairy Tale) - 2 versions
> Shostakovich: Cello Sonata
> Prokofiev: Cello Sonata
> 
> Steven Isserlis, cello
> Olli Mustonen, piano


Love the whole box set. Some wonderful pieces there especially Schumann Cello Concerto


----------



## Guest

*Elgar*

The Music Makers OP.69
Janet Baker mezzo-soprano
London philharmonic and Choir

Sir Adrian Boult


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorák*: Cello Concerto; Silent Woods et al.

Heinrich Schiff (cello)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Andre Previn

Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104
Dvorak: Rondo in G minor for cello & orchestra, Op. 94, B. 181
Dvorak: Slavonic Dance No. 8 in G minor, Op. 46 No. 8
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances Nos. 1-8, Op. 46 Nos. 1-8
Dvorak: Waldesruhe (Silent woods) for cello and orchestra, Op. 68 No. 5


----------



## pmsummer

A MUSICALL BANQUET (1610)
_Furnished with varietie of delicious Ayres, collected out of the best authors in English, French, Spanish and Italian_
*Dowland - Martin - Hales - Anonymous - Batchelar - Tessier - Guédron - Caccini*
Nigel Rogers - tenor
Anthony Bailes - lute
Jordi Savall - viola da gamba
_
Reflexe - EMI_


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Donizetti - Overture to "Linda di Chamounix" (Scimone/MHS)
Brahms - Piano Concerto #2 (R. Serkin/Columbia)*


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart & Beethoven *- Quintets for Piano & Winds

Stephen Hough (piano)

Berlin Philharmonic Wind Quintet


----------



## Taplow

Pugg said:


> *Mozart & Beethoven *- Quintets for Piano & Winds
> 
> Stephen Hough (piano)
> 
> Berlin Philharmonic Wind Quintet


Oh dear, Pugg ... you're costing me money again! :devil:


----------



## Eramire156

*Günter Wand and the Berliner Philharmonike: Part 3*

*Anton Bruckner 
Symphony no. 7*









*Günter Wand 
Berliner Philharmoniker *

Recorded live 19-21 November 1999


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Guest

*Locatelli*


----------



## Pugg

​
Wolfgang Amadeus *Mozart* -Complete Masonic Music.
Perter Maag conducting.


----------



## Pugg

Taplow said:


> Oh dear, Pugg ... you're costing me money again! :devil:


Don't hold back, it's stunning. :angel:


----------



## Haydn man

From the Decca box set 
Krips with the LSO produce a warm, well played performance. Not as driven as Solti but just as enjoyable


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> *Mozart & Beethoven *- Quintets for Piano & Winds
> 
> Stephen Hough (piano)
> 
> Berlin Philharmonic Wind Quintet


Didn't know about this one. Just ordered!


----------



## Vronsky

Robert Schumann:
Toccata, Op. 7
Fantasy in C major, Op. 17
Piano Sonata No. 2 in G minor, Op. 22
Presto in G minor
Anatoly Vedernikov


----------



## Guest

*Ives*


----------



## chill782002

Shostakovich - Symphony No 5

Kurt Sanderling / Berliner Sinfonie Orchester

Recorded 1982

I think this may be my favourite performance of this symphony that I've heard so far, eerie and nocturnal.


----------



## bharbeke

*Schubert: Symphonies*
Colin Davis, Staatskapelle Berlin

This set was a recommendation from Merl. I am still pretty new in my Schubert symphony listening, but I did find some great performances in this set. Here is what I thought of each:

1: Good (better than 1st version I heard)
2: Good, and movements 3 and 4 are excellent
3: Good
4: Good
5: Good
6: Excellent (new favorite)
8: Okay
9: Good

For whatever reason, 7 was not in this set.


----------



## Guest

*Faure*

LP 1


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven 9 / Karajan 1982


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I like Golijov  Will even play some myself, with flute. Got the score to "Fish Tale" in the mail yesterday.


----------



## kyjo

elgars ghost said:


> I've never heard it, to be honest - I've read comments about it being the weakest of the four partly because it was an early work but that wouldn't be enough to put me off.


It may not be representative of Roussel's mature style, but it's a beautiful work nonetheless - well worth checking out.


----------



## Merl

bharbeke said:


> *Schubert: Symphonies*
> Colin Davis, Staatskapelle Berlin
> 
> This set was a recommendation from Merl. I am still pretty new in my Schubert symphony listening, but I did find some great performances in this set. Here is what I thought of each:
> 
> 1: Good (better than 1st version I heard)
> 2: Good, and movements 3 and 4 are excellent
> 3: Good
> 4: Good
> 5: Good
> 6: Excellent (new favorite)
> 8: Okay
> 9: Good
> 
> For whatever reason, 7 was not in this set.


Thanks for the heads-up Bharbeke. Glad you enjoyed them. Totally agree about the 6th. It positively dances but I like all the performances in this set. Agre too that the Unfinished is possibly the weakest but It's still an impressive account.


----------



## Iaeda

Rachmaninoff: Symphony No.2


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable*

*Robert Schumann 
Symphonic Etudes, Op. 13
Fantasy in C major, Op. 17*









*Yves Nat*

Haydn Society / Collection Discophiles Français


----------



## Vronsky

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 101446
> 
> I like Golijov  Will even play some myself, with flute. Got the score to "Fish Tale" in the mail yesterday.


The cover looks excellent.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Symphony No. 1, Overture to 'King Lear', In Bohemia


----------



## pmsummer

RENAISSANCE WINDS
_Regal and Popular 16th Century Music for Wind Band_
*Alamire - Du Tertre - Gervaise - Henry VIII (King of England) - Antonio - Heinrich - Clément - Josquin des Prez - Phalese - Senfl*
Ensemble Doulce Mémoire

_Dorian_


----------



## Boston Charlie

Traverso said:


> *Ives*


One of Bernstein's final recordings, and a great one too: America's greatest conductor playing the music of America's greatest composer.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Today in the car: Tchaikovsky's Symphony #6 and "Nutcracker Suite" by Seiji Ozawa and the Orchestra of Paris. 

While the Ozawa's rendition of T's Symphony #6 is good without being outstanding; Ozawa's "Nutcracker" is very good, though, robust and vibrant. It was interesting that just as I got to "Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairies", I found myself stopped at a traffic light and the intersecting road was "Plum Street".


----------



## cougarjuno

*Mozart - Piano Sonatas K 309, K 310, K 311 and K 330
*
Alicia de Larrocha


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## pmsummer

SACRÆ CANTIONES
*Orlando de Lassus*
Collegium Vocale
Philippe Herreweghe - director
Members of Knabenchor Hannover
Heinz Henning - director
Hespérion XX
Jordi Savall - director
_
Musique de Wallone - Astrée_


----------



## pmsummer

FOLIE DOUCE
_Renaissance Improvisations_
Ensemble Doulce Mémoire
Denis Raisin-Dadre - direction
_
Dorian_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*

This box set was a surprise; I thought I wouldn't like it. It's pretty compelling. This Eroica from 1955 is wonderful.


----------



## cougarjuno

*Rimsky-Korsakov - Three Symphonies; Russian Easter Overture; Capriccio Espagnol
*
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra / Neeme Jarvi


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Gerald Finzi Cello Concerto Op. 40, Howard Griffiths, Northern Sinfonia:










Disc 14 of 25


----------



## Bruce

*Piano from Italy*

On tap tonight is some piano music, beginning with

Bach, Preludes and Fugues from WTC, Book 1, Nos. 8-15 played by Roger Woodward.









And I started working through this box set of Italian Piano Music of the 20th Century. I purchased volume 1 (discs 1-10) as a download, which was available for a darn good price of $10 from Amazon.









Caetani - Four Impromptus, Op. 9 played by Alessandra Ammara
Pizzetti - Da un autunno giá lontano - played by Giancarlo Simonacci
Busoni - Fantasia contrappuntistica - played by Ivo Sandro Bartoli

This is the first I've heard anything by Caetani. The impromptus are late romantic in style, and quite tuneful. The only other work I have heard by Pizzetti was a piano concerto which left me waiting for it to end. However the three pieces that make up Da un autunno giá lontano were really quite beautiful, kind of reminded me a bit of Debussy in parts, and will inspire some further explorations into his music.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Robert Schumann, Cello Concerto in A Minor, Op. 129: Mstislav Rostropovich, Leonard Bernstein, Orchestre National de France,


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

William Alwyn Symphony # 3, David Lloyd-Jones, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra:


----------



## Heliogabo

Brahms, 1st Symphony.


----------



## deprofundis

i have decent offering for you guys tonight im listening to a new album of Johannnes Ciconia , a classical composer of ending ars nova and starting flamboyant state of medieval era that is ars subtilior the album is from ensemble project nova released in 1992, pretty decent offering for it'S respective era the 90''

Than a compilation of franco-flemish done in Sweden, i notice swedish and scandinavian people have quite good solid renaissance ensemble and released, they rival the germans, austrians, dutch i swear, the album is called Vasakungarnas Hov release in 2012.

I hope you check these out, have a goodnight folks :tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Symphony No.7 in D Major, KV 45

Alessandro Arigoni conducting the Orchestra Filarmonica Italiana


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven *- Symphony No. 6 in F major, op. 68 "Pastoral" • Symphony No. 8 in F major, op. 93


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Arias

Kiri te Kanawa (soprano)

English Chamber Orchestra, Jeffrey Tate


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler*: Symphony No. 6 in A minor 'Tragic'

Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Piano Sonata in C sharp minor, Op. 27 No. 1 "Moonlight"
Franck: Prelude, choral, et fugue 
Brahms: Variations on a theme by Paganini, Op. 35 (Books 1 & 2)

Evgeny Kissin, piano


----------



## Merl

Pugg said:


> ​*Mahler*: Symphony No. 6 in A minor 'Tragic'
> 
> Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


Weird, I was playing exactly the same recording on the way home, last night. :tiphat:


----------



## kyjo

Cyril Scott's Cello Concerto:









An atmospheric work which sometimes lacks clear direction but is given passionate advocacy by Watkins and Brabbins.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Sibelius* : Finlandia / en Saga / Tapiola / The Swan of Tuonela.

B.P- Herbert von Karajan
Vinyl edition


----------



## Pugg

​
*Foroni*: Cristina Regina di Svezia

Liine Carlsson (Cristina), Ann-Kristin Jones (Maria Euphrosina), Kosma Ranuer (Axel Oxenstierna), Iwar Bergkwist (Erik), Daniel Johansson (Gabriele), Fredrik Zetterström (Carl Gustav)

The Göteborg Opera Orchestra and Chorus, Tobias Ringborg.


----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantatas*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano Concerto No. 5 'Emperor' & Choral Fantasy, Op. 80

Boris Berezovsky (piano)

Swedish Chamber Orchestra Örebro/ Thomas Dausgaard


----------



## Guest

*Gregorian Chant Easter*


----------



## Pugg

*Berg:* Lyric Suite

*Renée Fleming *(soprano)

Emerson String Quartet

Berg: Lyric Suite - for string quartet (1926)
Berg: Lyric Suite - for soprano and string quartet
Wellesz: Sonnets For Elizabeth Barrett Browning, Op. 52
Zeisl: Komm, süsser Tod


----------



## elgar's ghost

Just two fine examples of the ever-fertile German theatre scene during the Wiemar era. Well, it would have been two but sadly Hartmann never completed the orchestration for three of the five satirical episodes which make up _Wachsfigurenkabinett_ - they were posthumously finished off by Günter Bialas, Wilfred Hiller and Hans Werner Henze and it was Henze himself who was largely responsible for overseeing the work's premiere nearly 60 years after Hartmann put the work aside.

_Der Protagonist_ was the first stage work from Weill's maturity (two earlier operas are lost) and although the music is often spiky and modish in the manner of, say, early-1920s Hindemith there are relatively few hints of the _Kabarett_ sound-world which we associate with him and which characterised much of his output with Bertolt Brecht during the few years that lay immediately ahead.

_Der Protagonist_ - opera in one act [Libretto: Georg Kaiser] (1925-26):



_Wachsfigurenkabinett (Waxworks)_ - 'five little operas' [Libretto: Erich Borman] (1929-30 - inc.):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak:* Piano Trio Nos. 1 & 4

Vienna Piano Trio

Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 1 in B flat major, Op. 21 (B51)
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor, Op. 90 (B166) 'Dumky'


----------



## Guest

*Bizet*

*DJAMILEH*


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable_

*Copland - Dance Symphony (composer/Columbia)
Mennin - Concertato (Swarowsky/Desto)
Piston - Symphony #7 (Mester/Louisville)*


----------



## eljr

Something I love. I thought this the best release of 2015. Of course I do not have traditional tastes.










Gidon Kremer / Kremerata Baltica
New Seasons

Release Date June 2, 2015
Duration01:17:38
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Recording DateFebruary, 2013 & September, 2014
Recording Location
Lithuanian National Radio Recording Studio, Vilnius


----------



## jim prideaux

bharbeke said:


> *Schubert: Symphonies*
> Colin Davis, Staatskapelle Berlin
> 
> This set was a recommendation from Merl. I am still pretty new in my Schubert symphony listening, but I did find some great performances in this set. Here is what I thought of each:
> 
> 1: Good (better than 1st version I heard)
> 2: Good, and movements 3 and 4 are excellent
> 3: Good
> 4: Good
> 5: Good
> 6: Excellent (new favorite)
> 8: Okay
> 9: Good
> 
> For whatever reason, 7 was not in this set.


inspired by both Merl and bharbeke currently listening to the 6th.....this is (has as already been pointed out) a great cycle!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Traverso said:


> *Bach Cantatas*


Does _BACH 2000_ refer to when the project was realised or to how many CDs there are? :lol:


----------



## Guest

elgars ghost said:


> Does _BACH 2000_ refer to when the project was realised or to how many CDs there are? :lol:


 http://www.jsbach.org/variousbach2000thecompletebachedition.html
I am glad that you are in a cheerful state.:lol:
Everything you want to know.The boxes are not completely filled.

2400 booklet pages !


----------



## Pugg

*Mendelssohn*: Sextet & Octet

The Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center
Mendelssohn: Octet in E flat major, Op. 20
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet Op. 110


----------



## Vronsky

Music of Byzantium
Cappella Romana & Alexander Lingas


----------



## Guest

*Telemann*

CD 2


----------



## chill782002

Although I've known Furtwangler's March 1942 performance of Beethoven's Ninth with the Berliner Philharmoniker for a long time, I've always wanted to hear the less well-known reprise with the same orchestra that took place the following month. Sound is less than perfect as it's an off-air recording (probably made by the RRG engineers) but the performance is just as hair-raising as the March concert. Maybe even more so.


----------



## pmsummer

DANSES POPULAIRES FRANÇAISES
_Orchésographie_
*- Thoinot Arbeau*
_The English Dancing Master_
- *John Playford*
The Broadside Band
Jeremy Barlow - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti*: Parisina d'este

Alexandrina Pendachanska (Parisina), Amedeo Moretti (Ugo), Daniela Barcellona (Imelda), Eldar Aliev (Ernesto), Ramon De Andrès (Azzo)

Gruppo Vocale Cantemus Choir; RTSI Chorus; Swiss-Italian Radio Orchestra, Emmanuel Plasson


----------



## Robert Gamble

More Russian symphonies for me this morning...


----------



## Guest

*Krommer*

Bläseroktette


----------



## jim prideaux

I KNOW I HAVE ALREADY MENTIONED THIS.....IS ANYONE ELSE HAVING DIFFICULTY NAVIGATING THIS SITE?.......IT HAS PROVED TO BE A MAJOR DISAPPOINTMENT AND IS INCREASINGLY FRUSTRATING! (and it takes a lot to wind up a Sunderland fan!)

on the plus side-Schumann 2nd Symphony-Ticciati and the SCO in the car driving home...Thanks 'Merl'


----------



## Guest

*Dufay*

CD 1
1. Invitatorium Deum verum
2. Gloria
3. Una panthera in compagnia di Marte (Madrigal)
4. Jesus ad templum (für 2 Stimmen)
5. Omnes mauritium (für 2 Stimmen)
6. Credo (für 4 Stimmen)
7. Ave virtus
8. Ave Virgo
9. O pulcherina mulierum
10. Kyrie
11. Gloria
12. Liber generationis
13. Credo
14. Sanctus
15. Agnus Dei
16. Salve flos Tuscae gentis (Motette)
17. Flos florum


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Taplow

Perhaps not the finest performances of these symphonies, but oddly the only one I have on period instruments.










*Mozart*: Symphonies 25, 26 & 29
Trevor Pinnock: English Concert
Archiv: 431 679-2


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp K 297c/299*
Jutta Zoff, Johann Walter, Otmar Suitner, Dresden Staatskapelle

I haven't heard from Pesaro for awhile, but this was that user's recommendation. It's a good performance, and I'm glad I listened to it.


----------



## pmsummer

LUMINESSENCE
_Music for String Orchestra and Saxophone_
*Keith Jarrett*
Jan Garbarek - saxophone improvisation
Südfunk-Sinfonieorchester
Mladen Gutesha - conductor
_
ECM_


----------



## fillinwood

I'm new to this forum but very interested in avant composers, especially the NY School like Cage, Feldman, Browne, etc. I'm also a fan of Ligeti and Stockhausen, Corigliano, and a number of other 20th century composers. Most lately I've been listening to John Cage's beautiful Ryoanji CD on the Hat[Now]Art label. I


----------



## Flavius

Just listened to Frank Martin's *Werke mit Gitarre'.

Martin: Et la Vie l'Emporta; In Terra Pax. Perrret, Huttenlocher...Ensemble Instrumental de Lausanne; Choeur et orch. de la Foundation Gulbenkian/ Corboz

(The first selection was finished a few days before the composer's death--his last words, so to speak.)


----------



## Johnmusic

_*ENSEMBLE "ABACUS" F. MENDELSSOHN PİANO SEXTET in D major Op 110 *_*

Cem Babacan piano ,Mevlan Mecid violin, Murat Cangal viola, Ece Akyol viola, Serdar Rasul violoncello, Burak Noyan double bass F.MENDELSSOHN Piano Sextet in D major, E.ELGAR Salut d 'Amour*


----------



## Johnmusic

_*A couple of all time greats from early recordings.

Enrico Caruso, in great sound quality, sings "La Partida", by Fermín Álvarez *_*





====================================
Frieda Hempel
In improved sound quality, 3 of the most charming and brilliantly sung recordings of German diva Frieda Hempel. These recordings allow us to at least approach the amazing quality that made her famous, the combination of a high lyric coloratura timbre with an ample and sizeable voice. All the 3 recordings are sung in German.

1. Nicolo Isouard: Nein ich singe nicht (Le Billet de Loterie) - 0:00
2.. Donizetti: Liebst du mich? / Quoi, vous m'aimez? (La Fille du Régiment, partnered by the wonderful tenor Hermann Jadlowker) - 5:57 
3. Verdi: Teurer name / Caro nome (Rigoletto) - 9:48*


----------



## Sonata

*Verdi: Otello, conducted by Serafin with Vickers, Gobbi, and Rysanek.*

It's becoming a habit for me to listen to different recordings of the same Verdi opera back to back lately


----------



## Robert Gamble

A little bit of Elgar...


----------



## Malx

Lassus, Penitential Psalms IV - VII - Hilliard & Kees Boeke Ensembles.

I know I am probably a little late in my listening life in reaching this conclusion but recent listening leads me to conclude that Lassus is one of the finest composers of the late Renaissance.









I will now be looking for some additional Lassus discs to audition.


----------



## Johnmusic

*This music is new to me and lovely and exciting. I hear some Trovatore and Gioconda in it.
Thank you author and poster for these words.*

* "Rarity: thrilling soprano duet in Gomes' Fosca with Krassimira Stoyanova and Gail Gilmore 
One of Carlos Gomes' most dramatic and musically remarkable operas, Fosca was a failure at its premiere at the La Scala of Milan in 1873 due to the ongoing disputes between the traditionalist "bel canto" lovers and the Wagner-influenced proponents of the "music of the future". In its revised version, though, it had an uncontested success also at La Scala in 1877, and one of the most acclaimed highlights of the opera was this thrillingly dramatic and melodious extended scene for Fosca (dramatic soprano, possibly even better if sung by a Falcon hybrid voice) and Delia (lyric soprano). This duet encompasses a huge array of emotions described beautifully in the Late Romantic style and slowly builds to a touching climax and then a delicate piano ending. This is a really beautiful composition sung marvelously by a very young and fresh-voiced Krassimira Stoyanova (Delia) and the under-recorded mezzo-soprano Gail Gilmore, gifted with a very unusual and interesting timbre." *


----------



## Eramire156

*Günter Wand and the Berliner Philharmonike: Part 4*

*Anton Bruckner
Symphony no. 8*









*Günter Wand 
Berliner Philharmoniker *

Recorded live19-22 January 2001

The Gunter Wand Live box set from which I have been listening to, does not come with a booklet, just very basic recording date information, the original CD issue has some notes to read, prior to buying the box set I bought one of the Japanese SACDs at some point I may do a comparison to the CD issue. Tomorrow Symphony 9


----------



## Johnmusic

*Bruch:Scottish Fantasy-Heifetz with Steinberg & RCA Victor Orchestra *


----------



## Bruce

fillinwood said:


> I'm new to this forum but very interested in avant composers, especially the NY School like Cage, Feldman, Browne, etc. I'm also a fan of Ligeti and Stockhausen, Corigliano, and a number of other 20th century composers. Most lately I've been listening to John Cage's beautiful Ryoanji CD on the Hat[Now]Art label. I
> 
> View attachment 101461


Welcome aboard! You'll find all kinds of interesting suggestions for music from the avant garde here, as well as many old favorites.


----------



## Malx

Frank Martin, Ballade for Piano & Orchestra - Ronald Brautigam, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Chailly.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6. Schumann, Symphony No. 2. Mozart, Symphony No. 40. *

The Beethoven was nice. Schumann was a disappointment, and Mozart was okay. I'm still waiting to hear one of those "Celi moments," as Gramophone called them. Let's see how he does with Haydn's Oxford Symphony.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## cougarjuno

*Raff - Piano Concerto in C minor and Ode to Spring for Piano and Orchestra*

Peter Aronsky (piano) / Radio Symphony Orchestra of Basel / Matthias Bamert


----------



## Johnmusic

_*Joachim Raff - Konzertstück for piano & orchestra in G-major, Op.76, "Ode An Den Frühling"
Pianist: Jean François Antonioli -- Orchestra: Kammerorchester Lausanne -- Conductor: Lawrence Foster*_


----------



## Joe B

From Bach to Bartok's "Concerto for Orchestra"


----------



## MusicSybarite

cougarjuno said:


> *Raff - Piano Concerto in C minor and Ode to Spring for Piano and Orchestra*
> 
> Peter Aronsky (piano) / Radio Symphony Orchestra of Basel / Matthias Bamert


Lovely concerto, and unfairly undervalued. The more I listen to the Raff's works, the more I realize he was such a terrific composer.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Admirers of Shostakovich will like the content of this CD: the Piano trio in A minor and the Piano quintet in B minor. Simply great both works. Very worthy of listening.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Louis-Emmanuel Jadin (21 September 1768 -- 11 April 1853) was a French composer, pianist and harpsichordist.

Work: Fantaisie Concertante in G-minor for harp, piano and orchestra*

Mov.I: Allegro risoluto
Mov.II: Adagio
Mov.III: Allegro moderato
Harp: Lily Laskine
Pianist: Robert Veyron-Lacroix
Orchestra: Jean-François Paillard Chamber Orchestra -- Conductor: Jean-François Paillard

*Love the melodies, combination of instruments, techniques and styles of the artists.*


----------



## Johnmusic

*Renata Tebaldi - the voice of angel and witch.
Renata Tebaldi, voce d'angelo? She could be veeery dramatic and veeery lyric...here are some of her most dramatic moments*.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Symphony #1: 'Afro-American Symphony'


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Allan Pettersson Symphony # 14: Johan M. Arnell, Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra:


----------



## Pugg

*Bach*: Violin Concertos

Arthur Grumiaux (violin), Herman Krebbers (violins), Heinz Holliger (oboe)

Les Solistes Romands, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Arpad Gerecz, Edo de Waart

Bach, J S: Concerto for Oboe & Violin in D minor, BWV1060
Bach, J S: Concerto for Two Violins in D minor, BWV1043
Bach, J S: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, BWV1041
Bach, J S: Violin Concerto No. 2 in E major, BWV1042


----------



## JohnD

fillinwood said:


> I'm new to this forum but very interested in avant composers, especially the NY School like Cage, Feldman, Browne, etc. I'm also a fan of Ligeti and Stockhausen, Corigliano, and a number of other 20th century composers. Most lately I've been listening to John Cage's beautiful Ryoanji CD on the Hat[Now]Art label. I
> 
> View attachment 101461


Welcome! I once said hi to John Cage in a health food store.


----------



## Pugg

fillinwood said:


> I'm new to this forum but very interested in avant composers, especially the NY School like Cage, Feldman, Browne, etc. I'm also a fan of Ligeti and Stockhausen, Corigliano, and a number of other 20th century composers. Most lately I've been listening to John Cage's beautiful Ryoanji CD on the Hat[Now]Art label. I
> 
> ]


Hi fillinwood welcome to Talk Classical.
( Perhaps you can introduce yourself in this thread?)



http://www.talkclassical.com/new-members-introductions/


----------



## Pugg

*Shostakovich* - Symphony No. 1 in F minor, op. 10 • *Symphony No. 6 in B minor, op. 54*

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Molter:* Clarinet Concertos Nos. 1-5

Laszlo Horvath (clarinet)

Budapest Ferenc Erkel Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi *"Alla Rustica"
9 concertos
I Musici

Philips 6514 371 - Digital stereo pressing. Gatefold cover.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Smetana*/Ma Vlast

Karel Ancerl conducting.


----------



## chill782002

Sibelius - Violin Concerto

Tossy Spivakovsky - Violin

Tauno Hannikainen / London Symphony Orchestra

Recorded 1960


----------



## Pugg

Next on:


​*Rossini*: La Donna del Lago

Katia Ricciarelli (Elena), Lucia Valentini-Terrani (Malcolm), Dalmacio Gonzalez (Uberto/Giacomo), Dano Raffanti (Rodrigo di Dhu), Samuel Ramey (Douglas d'Angus), Cecilia Valdenassi (Albina), Oslavio Di Credico (Serano), Antonio D' Uva (Bertram)

Prague Philharmonic Chorus & Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Maurizio Pollini


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sir Granville Bantock - A Celtic Symphony 
Vernon Handley & the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra *

A beautiful work with some wonderful orchestration, Vernon Handley and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra performance with grace and subtlety and allow the work to simply flow organically.

I enjoy the works of many British composers - more than a few of whom tend to be unfairly neglected or overlooked. Granville Bantock is certainly one of my favourites. Vernon Handley's Orchestral Works box set on Hyperion is a treasure trove of music.

Handley rarely if ever disappoints - Arnold Bax, Malcolm Arnold, Robert Simpson, Granville Bantock, Charles Stanford - Handley's contribution to championing British Music through beautiful interpretation and inspiring performances from the Orchestras he led is on par with if not a whisker ahead of his mentor, Adrian Boult.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Vocal and choral works by Samuel Barber.

I have to give real credit to _A Hand of Bridge_ here - a miniature _zeitoper_ transposed to 1950s middle-class America. It lasts just shy of ten minutes but crackles with the kind of wit which wouldn't have disgraced Stravinsky in one of his pithier moods.

_Knoxville: Summer of 1915_ - for voice and orchestra op. 24 [Text: James Agee] (1947):



_A Hand of Bridge_ - opera in one act op. 35 [Libretto: Gian Carlo Menotti] (1959):



_Three Songs_ for voice and piano op. 2 [Texts: James Stephens/A. E. Housman] (1927-34):
_Dover Beach_ - song for baritone and string quartet op. 3 [Text: Matthew Arnold] (1931):
_Three Songs_ for voice and piano op 10[Texts: James Joyce] (1936):
_Four Songs_ for voice and piano op. 13 [Texts: Gerard Manley Hopkins/W. B. Yeats/James Agee/Frederic Prokosch] (1937-40):
_Two Songs_ for voice and piano op. 18 [Texts: Robert Horan/Jose Garcia Villa] (1942-43):
_Nuvoletta_ - song for voice and piano op. 25 [Text: James Joyce] (1947):
_Mélodies passagères_ - song cycle for voice and piano op. 27 [Texts: Rainer Maria Rilke] (1950-51):
_(10) Hermit Songs_ - song cycle for voice and piano op. 29 [Texts: anon. Irish 8th-13th c.] (1953):
_Despite and Still_ - song cycle for voice and piano op. 41 [Text: Robert Graves/Theodore Roethke/James Joyce/Robert Graves] (1968-69):
_Three Songs_ for voice and piano op. 45 [Texts: James Joyce (after Gottfried Keller)/Czesław Miłosz/Christopher Middleton] (1971-72):

plus ten other songs WoO (1925-36):



_Prayers of Kierkegaard_ for soprano, chorus and orchestra op. 30 [Texts: Søren Kierkegaard] (1954):
_The Lovers_ for baritone, chorus and orchestra op. 43 [Texts: Pablo Neruda] (1971):


----------



## eljr

Giving this another listen this morning...










Jordi Savall / Hespèrion XXI
Venezia Millenaria 700-1797

Release Date January 12, 2018
Duration02:34:45
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Vocal Music
Recording DateJuly 16, 2016
Recording Location
Kollegienkirche de Salzbourg (Université de Salzbourg, Vienne)
L'Abbaye de Fontfroide
TivoliVredenburg en Utrecht (Hollande)


----------



## Pugg

*Berlioz, Ravel, Debussy & Duparc:* Orchestral Works

Elly Ameling (soprano), Hildegard Behrens (soprano), Janice Taylor (mezzo-soprano)

Women of the San Francisco Symphony Chorus, San Franscisco Symphony Orchestra, Wiener Symphoniker, Francis Travers, Edo de Waart

Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été, Op. 7
Debussy: La Damoiselle élue
Duparc: Chanson triste
Duparc: L'Invitation au voyage
Ravel: Shéhérazade


----------



## bravenewworld

*Lucia di Lammermoor with La Stupenda*









Global postage to Australia being painfully slow and expensive, it's been a month between ordering and arrival (today). But it was most certainly worth it. Joan Sutherland- what a wonderful voice! This is the kind of recording that keeps one awake all night listening- for it is impossible to turn off!


----------



## Joe B

Saturday Symphony Listening: Symphony #6


----------



## Pugg

​*Dupré*: Symphony in G minor for Organ and Orchestra, Op. 25

Michael Murray (organ)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Jahja Ling


----------



## Joe B

elgars ghost said:


> _Prayers of Kierkegaard_ for soprano, chorus and orchestra op. 30 [Texts: Søren Kierkegaard] (1954):
> _The Lovers_ for baritone, chorus and orchestra op. 43 [Texts: Pablo Neruda] (1971):


I really enjoy this disc. Seems a little self serving, but excellent choice.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*- The Creatures of Prometheus, Op. 43

Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Orff*: Carmina Burana

Norma Burrowes (soprano), Louis Devos (tenor), John Shirley-Quirk (baritone)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Southend Boys Choir, Brighton Festival Chorus, Antal Doráti


----------



## Vasks

*Brian - Comedy Overture: Doctor Merryheart (Leaper/Naxos)
Bridge - Cherry Ripe (Groves/EMI)
Foulds - Apotheosis (Hope/Warner Classics)
Finzi - Clarinet Concerto (Hacker/Nimbus)*


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphonies No. 3*

On first listen, these are nice renditions. They are slow enough to show details but not slow enough to be turgid. The thick orchestration isn't a disadvantage at this speed, sounding more like gradations of instrumental coloring effects.


----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 6. Schumann, Symphony No. 2. Mozart, Symphony No. 40. *
> 
> The Beethoven was nice. Schumann was a disappointment, and Mozart was okay. I'm still waiting to hear one of those "Celi moments," as Gramophone called them. Let's see how he does with Haydn's Oxford Symphony.


A Marmite conductor, it seems. I suspect you may not hear any of those "Celi moments" as you have already driven past a good few of them!

I am one of those who finds most of Celi's recorded output with the Munich Phil to be wonderful in the extreme. Not better than others but as if from a different world, perhaps, and filled with some very special insights. When first listening to that box I can remember again and again hearing something that seemed wrong (usually too slow) but then, a little further on, finding that what he did enabled a moment of incredible power or magic or delicacy. I thought his Mozart in that set surprisingly good and I liked his - admittedly rather Wagnerian - Schumann, too. Strangely, it is his Beethoven that I am less than wholehearted about. In the right meed it works for me but I find it a little soft-grained. I wonder how you will find his Brahms. I love it!


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Jacck - I'm sure Rozhdestvensky will be worth a listen in Sibelius but I can only say we will have to disagree on Collins and Segerstam. Yes, the Collins recordings from the 1950's are not state of the art by today's standards but for me the love and care put into readings overcome the shortcomings of the sound - similar to Beecham's Sibelius in that respect.
> You describe Segerstam using the words "smooth and elegance" that is not really how I like my Sibelius for me it should have an element of austerity and chill running through it - each to their own I guess.


Segerstam's Sibelius is a strange case. I find him excellent at conjuring really impressive and convincing "Sibelius sounds". But for me he often neglects the all-important narrative thread. With him, I often feel that the music is not going somewhere, that the world is not transformed. But I still think he is well worth hearing in Sibelius and I find some of his Sibelius recordings to be first rate.


----------



## Enthusiast

I'm listening to more of Jansons' Mahler. This time it is the Seventh (not normally my favourite Mahler) in the recording with the Bavarian Radio SO. So far I am particularly liking it.


----------



## Jacck

Enthusiast said:


> Segerstam's Sibelius is a strange case. I find him excellent at conjuring really impressive and convincing "Sibelius sounds". But for me he often neglects the all-important narrative thread. With him, I often feel that the music is not going somewhere, that the world is not transformed. But I still think he is well worth hearing in Sibelius and I find some of his Sibelius recordings to be first rate.


I was wrong about Rozhdestvensky. I wrote that the brass instruments sound harsh. The problem was with my setting of equalizers. I used a different setting and he sounds superb. I now prefer Rozhdestvensky to Segerstam. Although Segerstam is delightful too - just listen to his recording of the 7th symphony.


----------



## jim prideaux

this morning.....Antonello Manacorda and the Kammerakademie Potsdam performing Schubert's 'Great' (in this particular instance referred to as the 8th) Symphony.......

I have kept coming back to this recording as it really is impressive...HIP?...possibly, but the pace and clarity are bang on!


----------



## Pugg

​
The Art of the Prima Donna/ *Dame Joan Sutherland* (soprano)

Chorus & Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, Francesco Molinari-Pradelli

Arne: Artaxerxes
Arne: The Soldier Tir'd of War's Alarms (Artaxerxes)
Bellini: Care compagne, et voi, teneri amici ... Come per me sereno (from La Sonnambula)
Bellini: Casta Diva (from Norma)
Bellini: O rendetemi la speme...Qui la voce sua soave...Vien, diletto (from I Puritani)
Delibes: Où va la jeune Indoue? 'Bell Song' (from Lakmé)
Gounod: Ah! Je ris de me voir (from Faust)
Gounod: Ah! Je veux vivre dans ce rêve (from Roméo et Juliette)
Handel: Samson: Let the bright seraphim
Meyerbeer: O beau pays de la Touraine (from Les Huguenots)
Mozart: Martern aller Arten (from Die Entführung aus dem Serail)
Rossini: Bel raggio lusinghier (from Semiramide)
Thomas, Ambroise: A vos jeux, mes amis (from Hamlet)
Verdi: Caro nome (from Rigoletto)
Verdi: È strano! è strano!...Ah! fors è lui...Sempre libera (from La Traviata)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> I am one of those who finds most of Celi's recorded output with the Munich Phil to be wonderful in the extreme. Not better than others but as if from a different world, perhaps, and filled with some very special insights.


Thanks for the input! I was needing someone to encourage me to keep with this. I was listening to the Mozart and Schumann in the car, and I was probably missing things. I get the impression that his conducting is something you have to stay attuned to.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## bejart

And ---


----------



## bejart

Now ---










Georg Abraham Schneider (1770-1839): Sinfonia Concertante in D Major, Op.19

Iona Brown leading the Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields -- Werner Grobholz, violin -- Jurgen Kussmaul, viola


----------



## elgar's ghost

Samuel Barber - orchestral works part one.

_The School for Scandal_ - overture after the comedy by Richard Brinsley Sheridan op. 5 (1931):
Symphony no. 1 - _Symphony in One Movement_ op. 9 (1935-36 - rev. 1943):
_Adagio for Strings_ op. 11a - arrangement of slow movement from the string quartet op.11 (1936):
_(First) Essay for Orchestra_ op. 12 (1938):
Violin Concerto op. 14 (1939-40):
_Second Essay for Orchestra_ op. 17 (1943):
Symphony no. 2 op. 19 (1944 - rev. up to 1947):


----------



## senza sordino

Stravinsky week here

Octet, The Soldier's Tale, Dumbarton Oaks, Concerto in D for strings etc









Symphony in three movements, symphony of psalms, symphony in C









Violin Concerto, I love this piece









Firebird and Petrushka









Pulcinella, Scherzo fantastique 








I love this cd, and Stravinsky is definitely one of my favourite composers.


----------



## D Smith

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 6. Haitink/Royal Concertgebouw. For Saturday Symphony. This is a really excellent performance and recording. Haitink handles the contrasting movements brilliantly without overstatement. The orchestra sounds especially good. Recommended.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Dmitri Shostakovich, Symphony # 6 in B Minor, Op. 54: Vasily Petrenko, The Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra:


----------



## Eramire156

*Live in Japan-the Saturday symphony*

_*Dmitri Shostakovich 
Symphony no. 6 in B minor*_









*Kirill Kondrashin 
Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra *

Recorded live Tokyo Bunka kaikan, 18 April 1967.


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Clarinet Sonata in E Flat

Ernst Schlader, clarinet -- Wolfgang Brunner, fortepiano


----------



## bharbeke

*Schubert: Sonatina No. 1 in D for violin and piano*
Alexander Schneider, Peter Serkin (in Big Schubert Box, recommended by Weston)

It is pleasant without being extraordinary.


----------



## bharbeke

*Holmboe: Symphony No. 7*
Owain Arwel Hughes, Aarhus Symphony Orchestra (recommended by kyjo)

I liked the music here a lot. It had a sense of drama and crisis, sounding much like a film score. It's musical storytelling, if that makes sense.

I listened to it on Spotify, and there were some really weird skips and jumps. It's like the digital file got a bit scrambled when being transferred to Spotify. The coda has a glaring example near the beginning. Can any other Spotify user confirm that this is a problem on the company's end and not just my personal computer having issues?


----------



## Malx

Earlier for the Saturday Symphony: Shostakovich Symphony No 6.









Now - Elgar, Symphony No 2 - LSO, Elgar.


----------



## MusicSybarite

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Sir Granville Bantock - A Celtic Symphony
> Vernon Handley & the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra *
> 
> A beautiful work with some wonderful orchestration, Vernon Handley and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra performance with grace and subtlety and allow the work to simply flow organically.
> 
> I enjoy the works of many British composers - more than a few of whom tend to be unfairly neglected or overlooked. Granville Bantock is certainly one of my favourites. Vernon Handley's Orchestral Works box set on Hyperion is a treasure trove of music.
> 
> Handley rarely if ever disappoints - Arnold Bax, Malcolm Arnold, Robert Simpson, Granville Bantock, Charles Stanford - Handley's contribution to championing British Music through beautiful interpretation and inspiring performances from the Orchestras he led is on par with if not a whisker ahead of his mentor, Adrian Boult.


I completely agree. _A Celtic Symphony_ is a sheer beauty. The work is immaculately well done for strings, as many other examples by British composers (Tippett, Britten, Vaughan Williams, Alwyn). The Hyperion set of Bantock is a real treasure, and Handley did an unbeatable job there.


----------



## MusicSybarite

D Smith said:


> Shostakovich: Symphony No. 6.  Haitink/Royal Concertgebouw. For Saturday Symphony. This is a really excellent performance and recording. Haitink handles the contrasting movements brilliantly without overstatement. The orchestra sounds especially good. Recommended.


A top-notch recording indeed. My personal favorite recording.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1 and 2 Intermezzos* Clifford Curzon and the London Symphony Orchestra conducted by George Szell on Decca








My favourite Brahms concerto. Also my favourite post Beethoven 19th century piano concerto. Plus two Intermezzos - late Brahms piano music certainly goes down well with me!

The performance here is top notch.


----------



## Eramire156

*The Saturday symphony - World Premier Recording.*

*Dmitri Shostakovich 
Symphony no. 6 in B minor*









_*Leopold Stokowski 
The Philadelphia Orchestra *_

Recorded 8, 22 December 1940


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20*
Richter, Wislocki, Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra

Thanks to Star for this recommendation. It is a fantastic piece of work with a performance worthy of it.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Pietro Antonio Locatelli, concerti grossi Op 1. 1-6. Ensemble Violini Capricciosi:


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: Piano Quartets Op. 25 & 60* Emanuel Ax, Isaac Stern, Jaime Laredo and Yo-Yo Ma on Sony








This is the first disc from a 2 disc set of the Brahms Piano Quartets. I've been very fond of Brahms chamber music for more than forty years. In my younger days I listened to Brahms rather more than I do now (I just have so much more music I listen too now) but it always a pleasure to return to Brahms, particularly his chamber music.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Hanson's "Symphony #3", my favorite. Not just my favorite Hanson symphony, my favorite of all symphonies.


----------



## chefmclean

Long time lurker, first time poster. This afternoon I’ve been enjoying Alan Hovhaness’ Symphony no.2 by Gerard Schwartz and the Seattle Symphony. From the American Mystic album on Delos. 

Also, been rather obsessed with (daily doses of) Barber’s Knoxville by Ruth Golden, Donald Barra and the San Diego Symphony. From the Beauty of Barber on Decca.

Finally, Lizst’s Hungarian Rhapsodies by Cziffra.


----------



## Joe B

Just enough time before dinner to squeeze in track 3 (Adjustable Wrench) of Michael Torke's disc:















I believe anyone who likes Stravinsky or Poulenc would appreciate this.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Franz Krommer (1759-1831)
Concerto for Oboe in F Major, Op. 52

00:00 Allegro
09:08 Adagio
14:19 Rondo, Allegretto

Heinz Holliger, Oboe
English Chamber Orchestra
Peter-Lukas Graf, Conductor*


----------



## Malx

jim prideaux said:


> this morning.....Antonello Manacorda and the Kammerakademie Potsdam performing Schubert's 'Great' (in this particular instance referred to as the 8th) Symphony.......
> 
> I have kept coming back to this recording as it really is impressive...HIP?...possibly, but the pace and clarity are bang on!


My curiosity was raised by Jim's advocacy of this Schubert recording so I headed off and listened via Qobuz and I have to agree the "Great" greatly benefits from the chamber scale performance which allows inner detail to be heard without too much disruption to the overall balance of the work. It reminded me a little of Marc Minkowski's recording but having not listened to that disc for sometime my auditory memory may be playing tricks.

I also listened to the same forces in Symphonies 5 & 6 - very good if not as special as the 9th (8th).









Thanks for the recommendation Jim.


----------



## elgar's ghost

bharbeke said:


> *Schubert: Sonatina No. 1 in D for violin and piano*
> Alexander Schneider, Peter Serkin (in Big Schubert Box, recommended by Weston)
> 
> It is pleasant without being extraordinary.


Like all of the early chamber works if you ask me - The piano quintet is the point when he struck pure gold and the motherlode yielded fabulous riches thereafter.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn: String Quartet #29 Op. 33 # 5 In G Major "How Do You Do?" & String Quartet #30 Op. 33 # 2 In E Flat Major "The Joke"
Festetics Quartet


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## bejart

Mozart: Divertimento in F Major, KV 253

Holliger Wind Ensemble: Heinz Holliger and Hans Elhorst, oboes -- Radovan Vlatkovic and Alan Jone, horns -- Klaud Thuneman and Sergio Azzolini, bassoons


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Flavius

Frank Martin: Requiem. Esser, Gohl, Scheffel, Bruns, Capella Cantorum Konstanz, Musicuria und Blaserensemble/ Knall (MGB)


----------



## Flavius

Frank Martin: Complete Music for Piano & Orch. Badura-Skoda, S. Benda, Orch. della Svizzera Italiana/ C. Benda (ASV)


----------



## kyjo

Persichetti's String Quartet no. 2:









Persichetti has always been a composer I've rather ignored, for no good reason. His String Quartet no. 2 turned out to be a really fine work, written in a very approachable, modal language. String quartet lovers take note!


----------



## KenOC

kyjo said:


> Persichetti has always been a composer I've rather ignored, for no good reason. His String Quartet no. 2 turned out to be a really fine work, written in a very approachable, modal language. String quartet lovers take note!


Where's hpowders, our No. 1 Persichetti fan? Haven't seen him around for a while.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy*: Piano Music

Stephen Hough (piano)

Debussy: Children's Corner
Debussy: Estampes 
Debussy: Images pour piano 
Debussy: Images pour piano 
Debussy: Images pour piano 
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse
Debussy: La plus que lente


----------



## kyjo

Villa-Lobos' Chôros no. 10 "Rasga o Coração":









John Neschling, the conductor of this performance, is coming to lead my university's orchestra and chorus in this thrillingly kaleidoscopic work for our upcoming concert and I'm really excited to say the least!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi/ Scarlatti/ Rossini/ Giordani*

concerto for two trumpets and strings

I Musici.

Philips l.p 
Pressing : 6526021 (stereo) - France


----------



## vesteel




----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*: Sacred Choral Music, Vol. 1

Margaret Marshall (soprano), Ann Murray (mezzo)

English Chamber Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, Vittorio Negri


----------



## kyjo

Yoshimatsu's Symphony no. 4:









A really charming, optimistic, and instantly accessible work. Some may dismiss Yoshimatsu's music as "kitsch" or "movie music-like" but I really enjoy it. The second movement ("Waltz") contains some delightfully tongue-in-cheek references to Berlioz (Symphonie fantastique) and Shostakovich. Overall, though, I prefer Yoshimatsu's 2nd and 3rd Symphonies, which are more serious, "meatier", but still very approachable works.


----------



## Pugg

*Berlioz*: Symphony fantastique, op. 14


----------



## kyjo

Rautavaara's Piano Concerto no. 1:









This is a really unique, refreshing take on the tradition of the Romantic piano concerto. Great stuff!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Le Duc* - Complete Symphonic Works

La Stagione Frankfurt, Michael Schneider

Le Duc: Orchestral Trios, Op. 2, Nos. 1-3
Le Duc: Symphonies Nos. 1-3


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

A quiet, relaxing day in the Strauss household.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti* -La Fille du Régiment

Luciano Pavarotti (Tonio), Dame Joan Sutherland (Marie), Spiro Malas (Sulpice), Monica Sinclair (La Marquise), Jules Bruyère (Hortensius), Eric Garrett (Caporale), Edith Coates (La Duchesse)

Royal Opera House Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## MattB

The Theory of Everything (2014)

by the late Jóhann Jóhannsson.


----------



## Star

Mahler symphony 2 

CBSO / Rattle


----------



## Malx

Prokofiev, Piano Sonatas Nos 4 & 5 - Matti Raekallio.


----------



## Malx

Via Qobuz - Mendelssohn Violin Concerto - Isabelle Faust, Freiburger Barockorchester, Pablo Heras-Casado.

I thought I'd try this recording as it seems to provoke extreme reactions from some. Faust has taken on board some scholarly research into how violinists of Mendelssohn's time may have approached playing the piece. The sound she produces is different to a degree from the norm given the use of gut strings.
The result is a recording that is certainly different, for me it is always interesting to have a different point of view of a piece so I don't find it as much of a problem as others seem to. I am tempted by the recording just because it is different - why buy numerous recordings of a piece that are basically the same!

View attachment 101501


----------



## Pugg

*Lyapunov*: Piano Works, Vol. 1

Florian Noack (piano)

Lyapunov: Mazurka No. 7 in G sharp minor, Op. 31
Lyapunov: Mazurkas Nos. 1-8
Lyapunov: Tarantella in B flat minor, Op. 25
Lyapunov: Valse pensive in D flat major, Op. 20
Lyapunov: Valse-impromptu No. 1 in D major, Op. 23
Lyapunov: Valse-impromptu No. 2 in G flat major, Op. 29
Lyapunov: Valse-impromptu No. 3 in E major, Op. 70


----------



## elgar's ghost

Second and final part of Barber's orchestral works this morning and afternoon.

_Capricorn Concerto_ for flute, oboe, trumpet and strings op. 21 (1944):
Cello Concerto op. 22 (1945):
_Orchestral Suite_ from the ballet _Medea_ op. 23 (1946 - arr. 1947):
_Intermezzo_ from the opera _Vanessa_ op. 32 (1957-58):
_Toccata Festiva_ for organ and orchestra op. 36 (1960):
Piano Concerto op. 38 (1961-62):
_Mutations from Bach_ for brass and tympani - based on material from J. S. Bach's Cantata no. 23 WoO (1967):
_A Fadograph of a Yestern Scene_ - tone poem after _Finnegans Wake_ by James Joyce op. 44 (1971):
_Third Essay for Orchestra_ op. 47 (1978):
_Canzonetta_ for oboe and string orchestra op. 48 (1977-78):


----------



## Pugg

_Renée Fleming_ - Prelude to a Kiss

Renée Fleming (Soprano), Plácido Domingo (Tenor), Daniel Barenboim (Piano)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New recording of Violin concerto by Eivind Buene. There are several new albums with violin concertos with Peter Herresthal as soloist on the BIS label. Heroic!


----------



## eljr

Gringolts String Quartet / Malin Hartelius
Schoenberg: String Quartets 2 & 4

Release Date July, 2017
Duration01:04:56
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Vocal Music
Recording DateJune, 2016
Recording Location
SRF Studio, Zürich, Switzerland


----------



## Vasks

*Greene - Overture #4 from "Six Overtures in Seven Parts" (Clarke/Cedille)
Locke - Suite #2 from "His Majestys Sagbutts & Cornetts" (HMS&C/Hyperion)
Byrd - Pavan 7 & Fantasia in d from "My Ladye Nevell's Booke" (Tilney/Music & Arts)
Purcell - Sonata #7 from "Ten Sonatas in Four Parts" (Retrospect/Linn)
Handel - Suite #5 from "Eight Suites for Clavier" (Ross/Erato)*


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann*- Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129 et al
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra/ Mischa Maisky (cello), Martha Argerich (piano)


----------



## Boston Charlie

This morning listening and watching Sergiu Celibidache on YouTube: Enesco's "Rumanian Rhapsody #1", Ravel's "Bolero" (w/Munich Phil.); "Pictures at an Exhibition" by Mussorgsky and Ravel (w/London Symphony Orch.). All three pieces are early and enduring favorites of mine. 

I knew nothing about Celibidache while he was alive. Evidently, he was opposed to recordings, so I never ran across his name in all the hours that I used to search record stores for classical music. On the whole, I'd say that I'm quite taken with Celibidache's meditative approach (internet research tells me that he was a Buddhist or had Buddhist leanings). The 1978 recording of the "Rumanian Rhapsody #1" is the highlight of the day, where Celibidace takes a fun piece of what might be considered "Pops" fare and really brings it to a boil. Celeibidache does quite a bit of booty-shaking on the Enesco Rhapsody; then again, it was the 1970s, disco era.


----------



## Boston Charlie

accidentally double post


----------



## Pugg

*Hummel*- String Quartets, Op. 30,

Delmé Quartet.


----------



## bejart

Giovan Battista Vitali (1632-1692): Trio Sonata in G Minor, Op.11

Luigi Cozzolino leading the Semper Consort form the bow


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*- Partitas Nos. 1-6, BWV825-830

Igor Levit (piano)


----------



## Eramire156

Taking a break from digging out from all the snow we had, time from another recording of the Saturday symphony, this time on video

*Dmitri Shostakovich 
Symphony no.6 in B minor*









*Leonard Bernstein 
Wiener Philharmoniker *

Recorded 4-10 October 1986


----------



## chefmclean

I feel you Eramire156, it’s been non-stop this winter.

As a ‘warm up’ this morning, I’ve put on Mahler’s 1st by BRSO/Kubelik from the People’s Edition. Currently, my favourite Mahler Symphony.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Symphony #2


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Guest

My turntable was feeling neglected and hungry, so I gave it a tasty treat.


----------



## cougarjuno

*Ravel - Piano Concertos; Debussy - Fantasie*

Francois-Rene Duchable - Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse / Michel Plasson

Duchable is an interesting pianist and was considered the anti-establishment bad boy of classical music


----------



## Malx

Nordgren, Violin Concerto No3 etc - Jari Varo (Violin), Ostrobothnian Chamber Orchestra, Juha Kangas.

Interesting disc with works mainly for strings.


----------



## kyjo

MusicSybarite said:


> Lovely concerto, and unfairly undervalued. The more I listen to the Raff's works, the more I realize he was such a terrific composer.


Totally agree! That slow movement is especially gorgeous.


----------



## kyjo

MusicSybarite said:


> Admirers of Shostakovich will like the content of this CD: the Piano trio in A minor and the Piano quintet in B minor. Simply great both works. Very worthy of listening.


So far, I've heard the Piano Trio from this recording, which is excellent and highly reminiscent of Shostakovich. I'll check out the Piano Quintet in due course!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphonies Nos. 2 and 4*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: Piano Quartet Op.26* Emanuel Ax, Isaac Stern, Jamie Laredo and Yo-Yo Ma on Sony








The Opus 26 Piano Quartet from this fine box set. This is a highly romantic and passionate work. Passionate but frequently with a veiled inward intensity. This is jut so Brahms!


----------



## Joe B

Listening to the "Choral Fantasy, Op. 80"


----------



## senza sordino

ASM plays Beethoven's seventh violin sonata, Brahms violin sonata no 2, Mozart K481, Faure violin sonata no 1, Previn violin sonata no 1, plus music of Penderecki, Kreisler, Massenet, Ravel, Debussy. Double album, very nice









LvB String Quartet no 14 in C#m op 131









Schumann piano and violin concerti 









Bruckner symphony no 9, from the library. I own no Bruckner CDs 









Hindemith Viola Concerto, Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra, Kammermusik no 5 for Viola and large Chamber Orchestra, Konzertmusik for Viola and large Chamber Orchestra


----------



## pmsummer

FROM 'SLEEP'
_Excerpts from Sleep, to be listened to while awake._
*Max Richter*
Max Richter - piano, organ, synthesisers, electronics
American Contemporary Music Ensemble
Grace Davidson - soprano
_
Deutsche Grammophon_


----------



## Joe B




----------



## bejart

Mozart: Serenade in D Major, KV 204

Jiri Malat leading the Kurpfalzisches Kammerorchester Mannheim


----------



## elgar's ghost

Piano music by Barber and chamber works by Copland.

_Three Sketches_ WoO (1923-24):
_Interlude I - for Jeanne_ WoO (1931):
_Excursions_ op. 20 (1942-44):
Piano Sonata op. 26 (1949):
_Souvenirs_ - ballet Suite op. 28 (1951-52):
_Nocturne (Homage to John Field)_ op. 33 (1959):
_Ballade_ op. 46 (1977):



_Prelude_ for violin and piano (1919):
_(Second) Prelude_ for violin and piano (1921):
_Two Pieces_ for violin and piano (1926):
_Vitebsk: Study on a Jewish Theme_ for piano trio (1929):
Sextet for clarinet, two violins, viola, cello and piano (1937):
_Waltz_ and _Celebration_ from the ballet _Billy the Kid_ - arr. for violin and piano (1938 - arr. 1950):
_Hoedown_ from the ballet _Rodeo_ - arr. for violin and piano (1942 - arr. 1946):
Violin Sonata (1943):
Piano Quartet (1950):
Duo for flute and piano - arr. for violin and piano (1970-71 - arr. 1977):


----------



## Rambler

*Bizet: The Pearl Fishers* Pierrette Alarie, Leopold Simoneau, Rene Bianco and Xavier Depraz wuth the Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux conducted by Jean Fournet on Decca








This performance is from 1954 - that makes it older than me - but not by much unfortunately. It's well performed with some fine singing. I prefer this to my other recording of the opera which was performed more than twenty years later.


----------



## jim prideaux

Bronfman, Zinman and the Tonhalle Zurich performing Beethoven's 1st and 2nd Piano Concertos.......wonderful!


----------



## Eramire156

*Günter Wand and the Berliner Philharmoniker: Part 5*

*Anton Bruckner 
Symphony no. 9 in D minor*









*Gunter Wand 
Berliner Philharmoniker *

Recorded 18 & 20 September 1988

This music making of the highest order, this is Bruckner reduced, gone is much of the sentimentality and mysticism that is sometimes employed. Not everyone's Bruckner, but I'll take it, but not all the time every once in awhile I'll take my Bruckner with some schmaltz.


----------



## Taplow

Rambler said:


> *Bizet: The Pearl Fishers* Pierrette Alarie, Leopold Simoneau, Rene Bianco and Xavier Depraz wuth the Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux conducted by Jean Fournet on Decca
> View attachment 101518
> 
> 
> This performance is from 1954 - that makes it older than me - but not by much unfortunately. It's well performed with some fine singing. I prefer this to my other recording of the opera which was performed more than twenty years later.


There seems to be no _great_ recording of this work extant. A shame, since I enjoy the opera far more than its reputation. I have the Michel Plasson with Barbara Hendricks and co. on EMI (749 837-2), which is probably as fine as it gets.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Shostakovitch's String Quartet #8


----------



## Joe B

Nominated for a Juno award for best Classical Album of the Year: Vocal or Choral!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Prokofiev - Symphonies No.1 'Classical' & No.5
Sergiu Celibidache & th Münchner Philharmoniker 
*
Inspired after rewatching the video interview of Celibidache in one of the threads in another sub-forum.

I chose these shorter works mainly because it is late and I have an early start at work. I haven't heard these pieces in quite a while so it is a refresher too.

The performances are very well paced - performed magnificently by the Munich forces with spirit, clarity and an organic flow. These performances have an energy to them and I find them very satisfying.


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): String Quartet in F Major, Ben 338

Pleyel Quartet of Koln: Ingeborg Scheerer and Gudrun Hobold, violins -- Andreas Gerhardus, viola -- Julianne Borsodi, cello


----------



## Jacck

I listened to
*Aaron Copland - Symphony No. 3 
Vasily Kalinnikov - Symphony no. 1
Prokofiev - Ivan the terrible (film score)*
all were amazing, but Ivan the Terrible is the highlight


----------



## kyjo

bharbeke said:


> *Holmboe: Symphony No. 7*
> Owain Arwel Hughes, Aarhus Symphony Orchestra (recommended by kyjo)
> 
> I liked the music here a lot. It had a sense of drama and crisis, sounding much like a film score. It's musical storytelling, if that makes sense.
> 
> I listened to it on Spotify, and there were some really weird skips and jumps. It's like the digital file got a bit scrambled when being transferred to Spotify. The coda has a glaring example near the beginning. Can any other Spotify user confirm that this is a problem on the company's end and not just my personal computer having issues?


Glad you enjoyed Holmboe's 7th - a great work! I experienced the same problem as you while listening to it on Spotify on the album that just contains it and the 6th Symphony, but then I tried listening it from the album containing Holmboe's complete symphonies and had no such problem.


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA MEDIA VITA IN MORTE SUMUS
*Nicolas Gombert*
The Hilliard Ensemble
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Concerto pour violon; Concerto pour piano. Schneiderhan; Badura-Skoda, Orch. Sym. de la Radio Luxembourg/ Frank Martin (Jecklin)


----------



## Boston Charlie

This afternoon, in the car: Shostakovich's Symphony #6 by Bernstein/NYPO; inspired by numerous posting on Shostakovich's 6th (some kind of Talk Classical weekly symphony recommendation?). Unusual in structure; Shostakovich's 6th starts with a long and gripping slow movement followed two shorter and faster movements which seem to exemplify the characteristic Shostakovich penchant for dry, dark humor. Sandwiched between the tragic, triumphant and quite legendary 5th and the mighty and gargantuan 7th; the 6th always remained some kind of enigma to me. It seems as though we're always trying to figure out what Shostakovich meant to say.

Bernstein and the NYPO are excellent, creating a rendition that is vibrant and colorful; Bernstein really unlocks the flavor.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Alan Rawsthorne, Symphony # 2 "a pastoral symphony": David Lloyd-Jones, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra;


----------



## Joe B

edit: I haven't listened to this disc in ages. As soon as I heard track #2, "Brian Boru's March", I instantly recalled that it was used in the final scene of the movie "Last of the Mohegans."











~scary how the brain works~


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vaughan Williams Symphony # 3 "Pastoral" Kees Bakels, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra:


----------



## pmsummer

IBERIAN GARDEN
_Jewish, Christian, and Muslim Music in Medieval Spain, Vol. 1_
*Anonymous Mostly*
Altramar Medieval Music Ensemble

_Dorian_


----------



## Guest

He easily navigates through some hair-raisingly difficult pieces.


----------



## Pugg

*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 1 in G minor, op. 13 "Winter Daydreams" • Symphony No. 2 in 
C minor, op. 17 "Little Russian"


----------



## Pugg

​Anton *Reicha*: Wind Quintets

Albert Schweitzer Quintett

Reicha, A: Wind Quintet, Op. 99 No. 3 in A major
Reicha, A: Wind Quintet, Op. 100 No. 4 in E minor


----------



## Pugg

​
Mahler: Symphony no. 2.

Margaret Price/ Brigitte Fassbaender

Leopold Stokowski, LSO & Chorus. *2 LP. RCA*


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> *Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 1 in G minor, op. 13 "Winter Daydreams" • Symphony No. 2 in
> C minor, op. 17 "Little Russian"


Love the no 1. The second movement is so sublime.


----------



## Pugg

JL *Dussek*: Piano Trios

Trio 1790

Dussek, J L: Piano Sonata in D major, Op. 31, No. 2
Dussek, J L: Piano Trios (5)


----------



## Bruce

*Piano*

Tonight's menu:

Shostakovich - 3 Preludes and Fugues from his Op. 87 set (Nos. 10-12) - Keith Jarrett









Brahms - Piano Sonata No. 2 in f# - Sviatoslav Richter









I have a hard time liking Brahms's first two piano sonatas, but this recording of his second by Richter is quite enjoyable. (The first by Martino is excellent!)

MacDowell - Forgotten Fairy Tales, Op. 4 - James Barbagallo









Slight pieces, but a nice introduction to --

Schumann - Fantasy in C, Op. 17 - Marc-André Hamelin









I can't imagine a more perfect recording of Schumann's Fantasy than this. Except perhaps for Ashkenazy's.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Umberto Giordano*- Andrea Chenier.
Luciano Pavarotti, Montserrat Caballe, Leo Nucci, Astrid Varnay, Christa Ludwig

National Philharmonic Orchestra, Riccardo Chailly.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Michael Daugherty - various works part one this morning.

_Snap!_ for large chamber ensemble (1987):
_Flamingo_ for orchestra (1991):
_Dead Elvis_ for bassoon and ensemble (1993):
_Motown Metal_ for brass ensemble and percussion (1994):
_What's That Spell?_ - 'pop cantata' for two 'Barbie' sopranos and rock & roll chamber orchestra [Text: M. Daugherty] (1995):
_Jackie's Song_ - orchestral prelude to the opera _Jackie O_ (1995-96):
_Le Tombeau de Liberace_ for piano and orchestra (1996):



_Jackie O_ - chamber opera in two acts [Libretto: Wayne Koestenbaum] (1995-96):



_UFO_ for percussion and orchestra (1999):
_Philadelphia Stories_ for orchestra (2001):


----------



## Pugg

*Fauré* - Piano Music

Paul Crossley (piano)

Fauré: Barcarolle No. 1 in A minor, Op. 26
Fauré: Barcarolle No. 5 in F sharp minor Op. 66
Fauré: Barcarolle No. 6 in E flat major Op. 70
Fauré: Nocturne No. 6 in D flat major, Op. 63
Fauré: Nocturne No. 8 in D flat major, Op. 84 No. 8
Fauré: Nocturne No. 13 in B minor, Op. 119
Fauré: Romances sans paroles (3), Op. 17
Fauré: Thème & Variations, Op. 73
Fauré: Valse-caprice, Op. 30


----------



## Guest

*Schubert*

Impromptus D899 & D935


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms, Wagner, Beethoven*
Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano)

Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Otto Klemperer

Beethoven: Fidelio, Op. 72
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, Op. 53
Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn (12 songs, 1899)
Mahler: Rückert-Lieder (5 songs, complete)
Mahler: Blicke mir nicht in die Lieder! (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Ich atmet' einen linden Duft (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Liebst Du um Schönheit (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Um Mitternacht (Rückert-Lieder)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
Wagner: Wesendonck-Lieder (5)


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann*: Cello Concerto
Yo-Yo Ma

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantatas*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Martin Fröst: Roots*

Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra & The Adolf Fredrik's Girls Choir.

Bartók: Romanian Folk Dances for piano, Sz. 56, BB 68
Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 14 in D minor
Falla: Nana (No. 5 from Siete canciones populares españolas)
Pelecis: All In The Past
Piazzólla: La Muerte del Angel
Schumann: Stücke im Volkston (5), Op. 102


----------



## Vasks

*J. Strauss, Jr. - Overture to "Cagliostro in Wien" (Walter.Marco Polo)
Fuchs - Symphony #3 (Mussauer/Thorofon)*


----------



## Robert Gamble

Per Portamento's recommendation of something by Reger to try that's not solo piano through my google music sub..









Enjoying this one quite a bit although the clarinet is taking a touch of getting used to for some reason.


----------



## Judith

Todays repertoire has been

Mahler Symphony No 4
Klaus Tennstedt
London Philharmonic Orchestra

Just bought this box set recently and love it


Elgar Cello Concerto
Steven Isserlis
Philharmonia Orchestra
Paavo Jarvi

Very rich and deep in texture which is typical of Steven

Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto
Joshua Bell
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Michael Tilson Thomas

How I love this one. My favourite violin concerto and only Joshua can perform it the way I like it

Shostakovich Symphony No 6
RLPO
Vasily Petrenko 

Thank you Boston Charlie for giving me the inspiration to listen to this one


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi *- La forza del destino

Leontyne Price (Leonora di Vargas), Richard Tucker (Don Alvaro), Robert Merrill (Don Carlo), Shirley Verrett (Preziosilla), Giorgio Tozzi (Padre Guardiano), Ezio Flagello (Fra Melitone), Corinna Vozza (Curra), Piero De Palma (Mastro Trabuco), Mario Rinaudo (Un Chirurgo), Rolf Bottcher (Un Alcalde)

RCA Italiana Opera Chorus & RCA Italiana Opera Orchestra, Thomas Schippers.


----------



## Guest

*Organs from the Netherlands*


----------



## pmsummer

A BACH HARPSICHORD RECITAL
_BWV 894, 914, 903, 992, 998, 906 and 1079 No.1_
*J.S. Bach*
John Gibbons - harpsichord
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Robert Gamble

A bit of Elgar...


----------



## pmsummer

FLÖTEN-SONATEN
*Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach*
Hans-Martin Linde - flauto traverso
Colin Tilney - cembalo
Jordi Savall - viola da gamba
_
EMI Electrola_


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor Op.34 & String Quintet in F Op.88* Members of the Berlin Philharmonic Octet with Werner Haas (piano) in the Piano Quintet on Philips








These are from a Philips 2 CD set of the complete Brahms Quintets. May be not my favourite chamber works by Brahms but still very enjoyable.


----------



## Malx

Having tried Isabelle Faust's somewhat different take on the Mendelssohn Violin Concerto I thought tonight I would try Janine Jansen's more traditional approach.
The highly regarded recording with the Gewandhausorchester conducted by Chailly is very good but not significantly different from many others. 
I have opted to buy the Faust - it may not be to everyone's taste but for me the beauty is in the different approach.


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Symphonie, Symphonie Concertante, Passacaglia. London Phil./ Bamert (Chandos)


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: Cello Sonatas 1 & 2* Jacqueline du Pre and Daniel Barenboim on EMI








The two Brahms cello sonatas played by Jacqueline de Pre and Daniel Barenboim. Wonderful!


----------



## eljr

Kremerata Baltica
Kremerland

Release Date October 12, 2004
Duration01:18:45
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto


----------



## Johnmusic

*Saint Saens Cello Concerto op.33 - Rostropovich & Muti 
Orchestra della Scala di Milano (1997)*


----------



## deprofundis

Deproffundis,, is listening to his lastest purchases,, they were cheaps in cost, but great quality on ricercar diivision In eco.


Ockeghem Missa Mi-Mi, wonderfull, ican never get tired of Ockeghem, the ensemble is Capella Pratensis conducted by Rebecca.
Troubadours's songs && Jongleurs' dances ensemble Milleenarium, pretty sweet 

And that it folks for today ,check them out, at this price, they are giving it away.. ssupport cd format,, oh and by the way itune is so cheap, thhere update cancel AAC format,, so i bought a ripper for nothing, i can't rip what i download on itune on cds , why the hell apple done this, so if i get this straight i can't listen to download i download and burn them on a cd, how cheap and lame this is for itune..

So this mean if my pc oosen work anymore i can't listen to what i purchased ITUNE big boss please we whaant to convert to AAC ral audio cd format because we want to hear these darn dowload in our sound ssystem , this is so cheap of itune to cancel AAC format convertion, im angry at them, we should all complaint we whant update whit AAC converter like before!!

Just do it!!

Have a nice day folks


----------



## Rambler

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 1* Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Jaap van Zweden on Challenge Classics







A relatively recent purchase, and a symphony I was not familiar with.


----------



## Guest

Wonderful playing and sound.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 4*

I'm halfway into this, but I really like it. There some details in the slow movement that I need to hear with the score; I've never been aware of them. Of course, I have a cold, so my judgment may be impaired.


----------



## Johnmusic

_*Dvořák: Cello Concerto, Kurtz & Toscanini (1945)*_


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Malx

Sibelius, Lemminkainen Suite - Danish SRSO, Thomas Jensen.


----------



## pmsummer

SIT FAST
_A Dozen Miniatures, New and Old_
*Barry Guy, Poul Rouders, Tan Dun, Simon Bainbridge, Sally Beamish, Peter Sculthorpe, Gavin Bryars, Elvis Costello, Johannes Ockeghem, Heinrich Isaac, Christopher Tye, Alfonso Ferrabosco*
Fretwork
_
Virgin Classics_


----------



## cougarjuno

*Myaskovsky - Symphony No. 6*

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra and Chorus / Neeme Jarvi


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Concerto for 7 Wind Instruments, Ballades for Sax, Piano, Flute, and Trombone. Royal Concertgebouw Orch./ Chailly (Decca)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## premont

pmsummer said:


> A BACH HARPSICHORD RECITAL
> [I]BWV 894, 914, 903, 992, 998, 906 and 1079 No.1[/I]
> [B]J.S. Bach[/B]
> John Gibbons - harpsichord
> [I]
> Nonesuch[/I][/QUOTE]
> 
> Accidentally I listened to this only a week ago. An authoritative and substantial interpretation IMO.
> 
> P.S. It often strikes me, how similar our collections are.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Joe B




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonín Dvorák, Symphony # 8 In G Major Op. 88: Wolfgang Sawallisch, The Philadelphia Orchestra:


----------



## MusicSybarite

2h20' of all-out entertainment and rejoicing. I've always liked Karajan performing Austro-German repertoire, especially on Beethoven, Brahms, Bruckner, and, of course, Strauss. He understood incredibly well what Strauss wanted to express, at least it's what I feel. The 5 tone poems on this disc are performed with overflowing energy and passion, displaying their vast glory as it has to be, and the audio quality doesn't disappoint either.


----------



## laurie

Joe B said:


> Nominated for a Juno award for best Classical Album of the Year: Vocal or Choral!


Listening to songs from this today, on YouTube. And .... wow. I never listen to this kind of music, ever; but this is just beautiful! Especially the songs with cello; "Eternal Flower" gave me goosebumps. I've just ordered the CD. Thanks so much for posting this, Joe B .... do you have any other recommendations like this?


----------



## Joe B

Listening to track #7, "Amplified Soul", written for Gabriela Martinez by Dan Visconti...a beautiful piece of music played beautifully.


----------



## Joe B

laurie said:


> Listening to songs from this today, on YouTube. And .... wow. I never listen to this kind of music, ever; but this is just beautiful! Especially the songs with cello; "Eternal Flower" gave me goosebumps. I've just ordered the CD. Thanks so much for posting this, Joe B .... do you have any other recommendations like this?


Isabel Bayrakdarian's voice is amazing. Her discs "Joyous Light" and "Gomidas Songs" both feature her singing Armenian songs, very much in the same vein as "Mother of Light". "Joyous Light", her first disc, would be the next purchase....review *HERE* 
30 second samples are also available on amazon.com to get an idea of the contents.


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Boston Charlie

Today in the car: Britten's wonderful "Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings" (Peter Pears, Barry Tuckwell, Benjamin Britten w/the London Symphony Orchestra or English Chamber Orchestra?); Just now: Church Music of Orlando Gibbons (King's Choir of Cambridge)...

Britten's is a long-standing favorite of mine; and one can't help but think that this piece is so tailor-made for Pears that Britten wasn't really thinking "Tenor" as much as he was thinking "Peter" when he composed it. As for Gibbons, a relatively recent arrival to my current list of favorite composers and an exception to my heavily Late-Romantic/Early Modern classical music library; this pre-Baroque composer who may have died young from the plague, seems to have struck a nerve with me starting about three or four years ago. Along with Rachmaninoff's Vespers/All-Night Vigil, Gibbons is my favorite choral music.


----------



## Pugg

*Bernstein*:
"Symphony No. 2" Age of Anxiety '"(July 19, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Facsimile" (August 18, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
[Soloist] Philippe Entremont (P), New York Philharmonic


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Complete Music for Piano & Orch.: Ballade, Two Piano Concertos, Danse de la Peur (for two pianos). Badura-Skoda, Sab. Benda, Orch. della Svizzera Italiana/ Chris. Benda (ASV)


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Piano Trio No.28 in D Major

Beaux Arts Trio: Menahem Pressler, piano -- Isadore Cohen, violin -- Bernard Greenhouse, cello


----------



## Pugg

*Godowsky *- Piano Music

Konstantin Scherbakov (piano)

Godowsky: Java Suite (Phonoramas:Tonal Journeys for the Pianoforte)
Godowsky: Symphonic Metamorphoses on Themes by Johann Strauss: No. 3, Wein, Weib und Gesang


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*: 24 Preludes - Geza Anda

(DGG SLPM) LP


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*: Symphony No. 4

Elizabeth Watts (soprano)

Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra, Marc Albrecht


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: String Quartets Nos. 16 & 17 'Haydn'

Quatuor Ysaÿe

Mozart: String Quartet No. 16 in E flat, K428
Mozart: String Quartet No. 17 in B flat major, K458 'The Hunt'


----------



## Pugg

*Boito*- Mefistofele.

Placido Domingo/Julius Rudel/Norman Treigle/Montserrat Caballé, Chorus (chorus), Leslie Fyson (tenor vocals), Heather Begg (mezzo-soprano vocals), Josella Ligi (soprano vocals), Delia Wallis (soprano vocals)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus/London Symphony Orchestra/Julius Rudel


----------



## Marinera

Earlier















*Telemann - Trio Sonata in F Major, TWV 42:F10; Sonata à 4 in G Major, TWV 43:G12; Trio Sonata in G Major, TWV 42:G7
*

*Bach - Flute sonata in E minor BWV 1034
*
Now listening


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 52 'Lobgesang'

Elizabeth Connell (soprano), Karita Mattila (soprano), Hans Peter Blochwitz (tenor)

London Symphony Chorus and Orchestra, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Janspe

*S. Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee/Теперь всегда снега* for chamber ensemble and chamber choir
Schönberg Ensemble & Netherlands Chamber Choir, led by Reinberg de Leeuw









Very intriguing piece!


----------



## eljr

London Sinfonietta / Dawn Upshaw / David Zinman
Henryk Górecki: Symphony No. 3

Release Date 1992
Duration53:40
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony


----------



## elgar's ghost

Michael Daugherty - various works, second and final part this afternoon.

_Route 66_ for orchestra (1998):
_Sunset Strip_ for orchestra (1999):
_Time Machine_ for three conductors and orchestra (2003):
_Ghost Ranch_ for orchestra (2006):



_
Metropolis Symphony_ for orchestra (1988-93):
_Deus ex Machina (God from the machine)_ - concerto for piano and orchestra (2001):



_Motor City Triptych_ for orchestra (2000):
_Fire and Blood_ for violin and orchestra (2003):
_Raise the Roof_ for timpani and orchestra (2003):


----------



## Pugg

*Richard Strauss*: Also sprach Zarathustra; Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche; Don Juan

Sir Georg Solti.

Strauss, R: Also sprach Zarathustra, Op. 30
Strauss, R: Don Juan, Op. 20
Strauss, R: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche, Op. 28


----------



## Janspe

*S. Gubaidulina: In tempus praesens, for violin and orchestra*
Luzerner Sinfonieorchester, led by Jonathan Nott
Vadim Gluzman, violin









I am convinced that this piece is going to be regarded as one of the great violin concertos of the 21st century, and placed in the 'canon' of remarkable works alongside those of the past decades and centuries. It really is one of the most intensely dramatic scores I have ever heard in my life.

This is the work's second recording, after the premiere that was done by Mutter and Gergiev. I think I prefer Mutter's rich and vibrant tone as it really works for this piece that has a beating, bloody heart at its core - but that being said, Gluzman gives a personal and interesting view of the work as well!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz*: Les Nuits d'été & Falla: El amor brujo

Leontyne Price (soprano)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner

Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été, Op. 7
Falla: El Amor Brujo


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Pugg

*Schubert*: Arpeggione Sonata

Mstislav Rostropovich (cello), Benjamin Britten (piano)

Debussy: Cello Sonata
Schubert: Sonata in A minor 'Arpeggione', D821
Schumann: Stücke im Volkston (5), Op. 102


----------



## Vasks

*Tobias - Julius Caesar Overture (Jarvi/Chandos)
Tubin - Symphony #4 (Jarvi/BIS)
*


----------



## Taggart

Out-Lully's Lully. Grand! Glorious!! Great!!!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss* - Daphne

Renée Fleming (Daphne), Johan Botha (Apollos), Michael Schade (Leukippos), Kwanchul Youn (Peineios), Anna Larsson (Gaea), Eike Wilm Schulte (1st Shepherd), Cosmin Ifrim (2nd Shepherd), Gregory Reinhart (3rd Shepherd), Carsten Mittmoser (4th Shepherd), Julia Kleiter (1st Maid) & Twyla Robinson (2nd Maid)

Orchestra & Chorus of West Deutscher Rundfunk, Semyon Bychkov.


----------



## Robert Gamble

More Elgar... Symphony No. 1


----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn: Symphony No. 85 "La Reine"*
Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic Orchestra

Manxfeeder said that this performance was good, and he was right. This is a marvelous symphony recording.


----------



## Selby

Symphony number nine


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> this morning.....Antonello Manacorda and the Kammerakademie Potsdam performing Schubert's 'Great' (in this particular instance referred to as the 8th) Symphony.......
> 
> I have kept coming back to this recording as it really is impressive...HIP?...possibly, but the pace and clarity are bang on!


and continuing to return to this particular recording. Abbado, Davis, Mackerras,van Immerseel have all made great recordings of this marvellous piece but at the moment this one takes precedence (it may be a heresy but the Solti VPO is the one in my personal collection that I seem to have reservations about!)

Bronfman, Zinman and the Tonhalle Zurich perfroming the first two Beethoven Piano Concertos is also prominent in my 'current listening' over the last few days alongside the remarkable Fricsay and Anda recordings of the Bartok Piano Concertos.

So taken with Manacorda that I found a reasonably priced recording of Schubert's 5th and 6th on ebay......how many recordings I 'need' remains to be seen!


----------



## jim prideaux

Selby said:


> Symphony number nine


just noticed this post with interest...it was Zinman who opened my ears to the Schumann symphonies and I am really impressed with his Beethoven (see post above if interested) and it would be really interesting to hear what he achieves with Mahler!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mozart - symphonies and various liturgical works part one tonight.

Symphony no. 21 in A K134 (1772):
Symphony no. 22 in C K162 (1773):
Symphony no. 23 in D K181/162b (1773):
Symphony no. 24 in B-flat K182/173dA (1773):
Symphony no. 25 in G-minor K183/173dB (1773):
Symphony no. 26 in E-flat K184/161a (1773):










_Exsultate, jubilate (Exult, rejoice)_ - motet for soprano and orchestra K165/158a (1773):



_Litaniae Lauretenae (Litany of Loreto)_ in D K195/186d (1774):
_Litaniae de venerabili altaris sacramento (Litany of the Venerable Sacrament of the Altar)_ in E-flat K243 (1776):



Mass (_Credo Mass_) in C K257 (1776):


----------



## JACE

*Mahler: Symphony No. 1 / Royal PO; Symphony No. 10 (Adagio only) / Vienna State Opera O*
Hermann Scherchen, conductor

Scherchen's Mahler 1 is solid -- but this Adagio from the 10th is the reason why I pulled this CD off the shelf. It'll make the hair on the back of your neck stand up.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Finally sampling some more works by this composer after listening and greatly enjoying her symphonies ..


----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn: Symphonies 86 and 87*
Bernstein, NYPO

Both of these are fine listening. I would call them typical Haydn, maintaining a light attitude and high quality throughout. This is the best No. 87 so far (out of a whopping two).


----------



## Johnmusic

*Emilie Luise Friderica Mayer Piano concert ( New to me and very lovely)

Vladimir Stoupel, piano
Neubrandenburger Philharmonie
Stefan Malzew, conductor




*


----------



## Eramire156

*My opera recordings are feeling neglected*

*Giovanni Simone Mayr
Medea in Corinto *









*Alastair Miles (Creonte)
Raúl Giménez (Egeo)
Jane Eagen (Medea)
Bruce Ford (Giasone)
Yvonne Kenny (Creusa) 
Neill Archer (Evandro)
Anne Mason (Ismene)
Paul Nilon (Tideo)

Geoffrey Mitchell Choir
Philharmonia Orchestra

David Parry *

German br birth, Italian by inclination Mayr's (the teacher of Donizetti) great masterpiece gets a stellar recording from Opera Rara.


----------



## jim prideaux

Gardiner and the VPO-Mendelssohn 4th and 5th Symphonies (this DG recording also includes three movements that make up alternate 1844 version of the 4th)


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Le Mystère de la Nativité. Locher, Zurcher, Einhorn...Luzerner Sinfonieorch./ Koch (MGB)


----------



## Johnmusic

*I am in a Dvorak mood. Enjoy with me.

Antonín Dvořák The Wild Dove (Holoubek) Op.110
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Charles Mackerras, Conductor




*


----------



## Malx

Brahms, Violin Concerto - Baiba Skride, Royal Stockholm Phiharmonic Orchestra, Sakari Oramo.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Simply a pleasure Franz Berwald (23 July 1796 - 3 April 1868)  GRAND SEPTET 

"This three movement septet contains passages of great exuberance with many flashes of youthful vigour. It is a lively work that is instantly appealing to both performers and audience."

Adagio - Allegro molto
Poco Adagio - Prestissimo - Poco Adagio
Allegro con spirito

Uppsala Kammarsolister




*


----------



## MattB

And In The Endless Pause There Came The Sound Of Bees (2009)

Jóhann Jóhannsson










On repeat.


----------



## cougarjuno

*Hovhaness - Symphony 60 "To The Appalachian Mountains"; Guitar Concerto No. 1; Khrimian Hairig
*
David Leisner (guitar); Lars Ranch (trumpet)

Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra /Gerard Schwarz


----------



## Joe B

*Currently listening to Symphony #1*

(Today's commute was selections from Paul Mealor's "A Tender Light" and Will Todds' "Call of Wisdom". I didn't bother to list them as I'm sure many would have a hemorrhage from me listening to them yet again.....I just can't help it; they're beautiful!)


----------



## pmsummer

LA HARPE ROYALE

_Musical Portraits, Dances, and laments from the Court of Louis XIV_
*Francesco Corbetta - Louis Couperin - Robert de Visee - François Couperin - Johann Jakob Froberger*
Andrew-Lawrence King - Baroque harp
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

Disappointing last movement.


----------



## opus55

Handel: Samson

I got this in the mail last night and now I'm listening to the entire recording. These singers are superb as is the orchestra.


----------



## kyjo

Earlier, Mahler 1:









In a great performance such as this, Mahler 1 comes off as a work of more substance that some other performances make it out to be. Nézet-Séguin reminds me why this was one of the seminal works that first turned me on to classical music. The opening of the finale has never sounded more explosive and terrifying!

Just finished Antheil's Symphony no. 4 "1942":









This often brash but not always unsubtle wartime work comes off very well in this spectacular new recording. Though the influence of Shostakovich is readily apparent in the more martial passages, Antheil's own lyrical gift shines through towards the middle of the second movement, where he introduces a lovely, swooning theme. Recommended for lovers of accessible 20th century symphonism.


----------



## Pugg

CAMILLE SAINT-SAËNS •Symphony No. 3 in C minor, op. 78 "Organ" •
Schubert Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, D 485


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Bruce

*Lots of Copland*

Monday night treats include

Copland - Three Latin American Sketches - Copland conducting the New Philharmonia









Copland - Symphony No. 3 - Eduardo Mata conducting the Dallas SO









I have read some critics who complain this symphony is bloated, and perhaps with some justification. But it's a pleasant bloat, not like road kill. Nonetheless, I really enjoy this symphony, and Mata conducts wonderfully.

Copland - Dance Symphony - Leonard Slatkin with the Saint Louis SO









And just to mix things up a bit,

Terterian - Symphony No. 7 - Peng Cao conducting the Shanghai SO









The cover is quite appropriate; this is a rather static work, but I listen to it now and then, trying to find something interesting in it.


----------



## Bruce

*Alt Mend*



jim prideaux said:


> Gardiner and the VPO-Mendelssohn 4th and 5th Symphonies (this DG recording also includes three movements that make up alternate 1844 version of the 4th)


How did you find the alternate version? Did Mendelssohn choose wisely?


----------



## Pugg

_Reiner conducts Wagner_

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner

Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg: Dance of the Apprentices
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg: Entry of the Masters
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg: Overture
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg: Prelude to Act 3
Wagner: Götterdämmerung
Wagner: Götterdämmerung: Siegfried's Rhine Journey and Funeral March
Wagner: Lohengrin: Prelude to Act 3
Wagner: Tannhauser: Festmarsch


----------



## JACE

Now listening to Mahler's Ninth from this set:










*Bruno Walter Conducts Mahler (Sony)*
For this listener, Walter's M9 with the Columbia SO is a desert-island disc.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Symphonies No 8 & Rosamunde Overture/ Ballet music.

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

*Vinyl edition*


----------



## kyjo

Atterberg's Horn Concerto:









A real delight! Not only is Atterberg's writing for the solo horn expertly done, but his orchestration (which consists of strings, piano, and percussion) is constantly ear-catching, especially the prominently glittering piano part in the magical slow movement.


----------



## Pugg

*For Mrs. Flemings Birthday.*








​
*Renée Fleming - Verismo*

Renée Fleming, with Saito Kaoru, Lucia Mencaroni, Barbara Vignudelli, with Paolo Cautoruccio, Marco Calabrese, Saito Kaoru, Annalisa Dessi, Carlos Gomez, Gilles Armani and Choir, with Arturo Chacón-Cruz, with Emma Latis, with Arturo Chacón-Cruz and Emma Latis, Barbara Vignudelli and Choir, with Jonas Kaufmann, Paolo Cauteruccio and Choir

Coro e Orchestra Sinfonica di Milano Giuseppe Verdi, Marco Armiliato


----------



## Pugg

​
_Maurice André - Trumpet Concertos_

Maurice André (trumpet)

Berlin Philharmonic, Herbert von Karajan

Hummel, J: Trumpet Concerto in E (or E flat) major, WoO/S49
Mozart, L: Trumpet Concerto in D major
Telemann: Concerto TWV 51-D7 in D major for trumpet, strings & b.c.
Vivaldi: Violin Sonata, Op. 2 No. 4 in F major, RV 20


----------



## Pugg

​*Mendelssohn*: Elijah, Op. 70

(sung in English)

Bryn Terfel, Renée Fleming, Patricia Bardon, John Mark Ainsley

Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Edinburgh Festival Chorus, Paul Daniel


----------



## Judith

Bit of an odd combination this morning with Tchaikovsky and Schumann and three different pieces.

Tchaikovsky String Quartet no 1 in D
Endellion String Quartet

Love this one and heard it at a concert last night

Schumann
Symphony no 3 (Rhenish)
ASMF
Neville Marriner

The beginning is beautiful. Don't know if its meant to but eyes started watering. In third movement, can imagine river flowing or is that my imagination

Tchaikovsky 
Symphony No 1
New Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti

Just discovered this recently and adore second movement.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mozart - symphonies and various liturgical works part two this morning.

Symphony no. 27 in G K199/161b (1773):
Symphony no. 28 in C K200/189k (1774):
Symphony no. 29 in A K201/186a (1774):
Symphony no. 30 in D K202/186b (1774):
Symphony no. 31 (_Paris_) in D K297/300a (1778):










_Missa brevis (Spauer-Messe)_ in C K258 (1776):
_Vesperae solennes de Dominica (Solemn Vespers of the Lord's Day)_ in C K321 (1779):



Mass (_Krönungsmesse - Coronation Mass_) in C K317 (1779):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin:* Sonatas.
Yevgeny Sudbin


----------



## vesteel




----------



## Pugg

​*Mendelssohn*: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 4 'Italian'

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Jacck

I tried my first opera yesterday - Fierrabras by Schubert (a random choice) - but could not finish it. I lasted about half an hour  I do not now how to listen to these things. Operas are really long, some lasting several hours, and require a lot of attention. Should I just concentrate on the music or follow the libretto, ie read text while listening? Some of the passages were not bad, Schubert was a great melodist, other passages are a little boring (text recitation).
One day, I would like to listen to the whole Ring Cycle.


----------



## eljr

Berlin Radio Chorus / Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau / Edda Moser / Peter Schreier / Kurt Masur / Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra
Schumann: Genoveva

Release Date May 19, 2015
Duration02:05:52
Genre
Classical
Styles
Opera
Recording DateOctober, 1976
Recording Location
Studio Paul-Gerhardt-Kirche, Leipzig, Germany


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ries*: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

Zurcher Kammerorchester, Howard Griffiths


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Trumpet concerto by Sally Beamish. She has been my contemporary composer this week


----------



## Joe B

Ride to work....and now a 2 hour delay....guess I'll be listening to something on youtube.


----------



## Marinera

Jacck said:


> I tried my first opera yesterday - Fierrabras by Schubert (a random choice) - but could not finish it. I lasted about half an hour  I do not now how to listen to these things. Operas are really long, some lasting several hours, and require a lot of attention. Should I just concentrate on the music or follow the libretto, ie read text while listening? Some of the passages were not bad, Schubert was a great melodist, other passages are a little boring (text recitation).
> One day, I would like to listen to the whole Ring Cycle.


I usually chose to listen to operas when I already like an aria or two from it. You might get interested in drama behind it or not but musically it works for you already. Also, I always thought that baroque and earlier operas have nicer recitatives that sound more musical to my ears than recitatives from romantic period operas. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Joe B

Killing time waiting for students to arrive:

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 / Dudamel · Simon Bolivar Youth Orchestra of Venezuela






I've seen this before, and it's a really good performance.


----------



## Guest

*Purcell*


----------



## Pugg

*Haydn*- Piano Concertos

Michèle Boegner (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra, José-Luis Garcia


----------



## Guest

*Netherlands Wind ensemble*

Recently found this on ebay,never saw it before and glad to have it.
CD1


----------



## Jacck

Marinera said:


> I usually chose to listen to operas when I already like an aria or two from it. You might get interested in drama behind it or not but musically it works for you already. Also, I always thought that baroque and earlier operas have nicer recitatives that sound more musical to my ears than recitatives from romantic period operas. Just my opinion of course.


thanks for the advice. I decided to try Rusalka by Dvořák, because I am Czech and will understand the lyrics and I already know some of the melodies. It was a favorite opera of one of my aunts. 




If that does not work, I will try some baroque operace


----------



## Vasks

*Castelnuovo-Tedesco - The Winter's Tale Overture (Penny/Naxos)
Respighi - Ancient Airs & Dances Suite #2 (Saccini/Naxos)
Casella - Deux Contastes (Hamelin/Hyperion)
Petrassi - Concerto #2 for Orchestra (Tamayo/Stradivarius)*


----------



## Pugg

​Première: 14 februari 1829

*Bellini*: La Straniera

Elena Souliotis, Luchetti, Savarese, Zilio - de Fabritiis.

Catania, 1971


----------



## vesteel




----------



## bharbeke

For opera, I will take out the tracks that are pure recitative for a first listen if possible. I started with Cosi Fan Tutte and some other Mozart operas before going off into Rossini and some other big opera names. Like with most classical music, the popular stuff is usually popular for good reason, so it makes sense to see if that works for you before exploring the depths (unless you're looking into a favorite composer's works).


----------



## JACE

*Brahms: Symphony No. 4; Tragic Overture; Haydn Variations / Karajan, Berlin PO (DG)*

Excellent.


----------



## bharbeke

*Chopin: Polonaises*
Idil Biret

Biret has convinced me with these performances of the splendor of the Heroic and Military polonaises. The Op. 44 was also a better version than I had heard the first time, raising it up to "good" status.


----------



## Guest

A Moorside Suite

Moorside March
Gustav Holst

The Corsair Overture, Op. 21
Hector Berlioz

English Folk Song Suite

Seventeen Come Sunday (March)
Ralph Vaughan Williams

My Bonny Boy (Intermezzo)
Ralph Vaughan Williams

Folk Songs from Somerset (March)
Ralph Vaughan Williams

Postlude in F
Charles Ives

Catina: Refrains and Variations for 31 Wind Instruments and Percussion
Tristan Keuris

Suite française, Op. 248

Normandie
Darius Milhaud

Bretagne
Darius Milhaud

Alsace-Lorraine
Darius Milhaud

Provence
Darius Milhaud

Awayday
Adam Gorb

Scherzo for Band
Gioachino Rossini

Entry of the Gladiators (March), Op. 68
Julius Fucik

The Circus Bee (March)
Henry Fillmore

Nobles of the Mystic Shrine (March)
John Philip Sousa

blue highlight denotes track


----------



## MusicSybarite

kyjo said:


> Atterberg's Horn Concerto:
> 
> View attachment 101571
> 
> 
> A real delight! Not only is Atterberg's writing for the solo horn expertly done, but his orchestration (which consists of strings, piano, and percussion) is constantly ear-catching, especially the prominently glittering piano part in the magical slow movement.


I like very much the Atterberg's music, but I must confess I'm not that familiar with this work. I look forward give it a listen soon.


----------



## JACE

Returning again to this set:










*Mahler: Symphony No. 1 / Walter, NYPO [mono, rec. 1954]*
I'm more familiar with Walter's 1961 stereo recording of the M1. Interesting to compare them.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Today in the car: Roy Harris' Symphony #3 (In One Movement) & William Schuman's Symphony #3; both recorded for DG in 1987 by Leonard Bernstein and the NYPO. Bernstein had already recorded these works once before during his Columbia years.

Second tier works by second tier American composers; while the Harris is more melodic and musically accessible to the average listener; the tonal but much thornier Schuman symphony is much more interesting. While not on the same plane as the music of American composers such as Ives or Copland, both works demonstrate sincere effort and Bernstein and the NYPO give the music their best, as well.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mozart - symphonies and various liturgical works part three this afternoon/evening.

Symphony no. 32 in G K318 (1779):
Symphony no. 33 in B-flat K319 (1779):
Symphony no. 34 in C K338 (1780):
Symphony no. 35 (_Haffner_) in D K385 (1782):
Symphony no. 36 (_Linz_) in C K425 (1783):
_Minuet_ in C for an abandoned symphony K409/383f (1782):
_Adagio Maestoso_ in G for a symphony by Michael Haydn K444/425a (1783):










_Missa solemnis_ in C K337 (1780):



_Vesperae solennes de confessore (Solemn Vespers of the Confessor)_ K339 (1780):



_Great Mass_ in C-minor K427 (1782-83 inc.):


----------



## bharbeke

On the radio today, I heard an overture from a Wagner opera I had never heard of, Rienzi. The music sounded very good, performed by Neville Marriner and the Minnesota Orchestra.


----------



## Haydn man

Symphony No.3 from this highly recommendable cycle


----------



## Jacck

bharbeke said:


> On the radio today, I heard an overture from a Wagner opera I had never heard of, Rienzi. The music sounded very good, performed by Neville Marriner and the Minnesota Orchestra.


I have not heard the opera, but I have heard about the opera. It was the most beloved opera by Adolf Hitler. Rienzi was some Roman hero or savior and became a role model for Hitler's delusions of grandeur. He visited the operas almost daily during his stay in Vienna. If you look at the Nazi art or architecture, they are even modeled in the classicist style.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rienzi#Rienzi_and_Adolf_Hitler

as you see, it is a really important opera. It started WW2


----------



## jim prideaux

Bruce said:


> How did you find the alternate version? Did Mendelssohn choose wisely?


Would not consider myself to be either knowledgeable enough to comment or fully conversant with the recording but later this week I will get back to you.......

by way of developing this nascent understanding I am now listening to Levine and the BPO performing the 4th....majestic but with a hint of mystery in the 2nd movement


----------



## Malx

Cecilia Bartoli - Gluck Arias.


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Golgotha. Hosp, Markert...Wiener Singakademie, Wiener Jeunesse Orch./ Bock (Brilliant)

Started to listen, but neighbors arrived (bringing ashes), but will begin again. Unfortunately I misplaced the texts, but the jacket informs me 'oratorio in zwei Teilen nach den Evangelien und nach Texten des Heiligen Augustinus' anyway. Several recent recordings have texts in French or German, without translations, so I surmise an expectation of European interest only. (Cds that cost two to five dollars apiece a year ago go for twenty and more. An increase in interest, apparently, prices tripling what I paid a month ago!) Fortunately my compulsion to explore everything a composer writes, from songs and chamber music to symphonies and oratorios, seized me just before a twenty dollar disk abruptly became a seventy dollar one.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1*

This is wonderful. Celi has a way of bringing out orchestral colors I hadn't been aware of.


----------



## Star

Mahler Symphony 2

LSO / Stokowski

It was Stoki's last recording - at the tender age of 92!


----------



## Johnmusic

*Jaume Aragall, tenor sings Zarzuela.
Orquesta Sinfónica de Barcelona.Antoni Ros Marbà.*

*01.- Por el humo se sabe donde está el fuego (Doña Francisquita) Amadeo Vives - 4' 42"
02.- Cuantas veces solo (Los de Aragón) José Serrano - 4' 20"
03.- Yo no sé que veo en Ana Mari (El Caserío) Jesús Guridi - 5' 28"
04.- Paxarin tu que vuelas (La Pícara Molinera) Pablo Luna - 4' 44"
05.- Jota (El Trust de los Tenorios) José Serrano - 2' 35"
06 - Bella enamorada (El Ultimo Romántico) Reveriano Soutullo y Juan Vert - 4' 54"
07.- Flor roja (Los Gavilanes) Jacinto Guerrero - 3' 53"
08.- Relato de Rafael (La Dolorosa) José Serrano - 4' 15"
09.- Raquel (El Huésped del Sevillano) Jacinto Guerrero - 3' 51"
10.- Canta mendigo herrante (Alma de Dios) José Serrano - 3' 39"*


----------



## jim prideaux

Norrington and the RSO Stuttgart performing Schumann's 2nd and 4th Symphonies.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*

I've been pretty much avoiding Celibidache's Bruckner, but now I think I get where he's coming from. Maybe it's time to start exploring.


----------



## Sonata

Verdi: I Masnadieri


----------



## bharbeke

*Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue*
Peter Donohoe, Simon Rattle, London Sinfonietta

I like this version and would recommend it generally. My top recommendation for this piece remains Levine and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Janspe

*R. Schumann:
- Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54
- Introduction & Allegro Appassionato in G major, Op. 92
- Concert Allegro with Introduction in D minor, Op. 134*
London Symphony Orchestra, led by Uri Segal
Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano









I think Ashkenazy deserves more recognition as a Schumann interpreter. All of the works for piano and orchestra, a variety of chamber works and 7 discs of solo pieces - not to mention all of his conducting efforts! He really knows this music.


----------



## Granate

Trying these SQ after discussion, for the first time. A short rest from Wagner Rings in mono from Bayreuth.

Of course, Op.76. I don't imagine myself listening to them regularly  even less with those 23 CDs at 68€.

And yes, this is a brief come-back to this thread. After making 1000 posts in October and leaving this thread, I've made 500 posts elsewhere. I'll keep doing the same. Have a nice afternoon!


----------



## cougarjuno

*Shostakovich - Symphonies No. 2 and No. 3; The Age of Gold
*
London Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir/ Haitink


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Joe B

Symphony #10, String Quartet #8, and Piano Concerto #2.......my favorite Shostakovich works.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Johnmusic

*Margaret Price - Liszt lieder *

*Margaret Price, Liszt
Die Lorelei
7:04 - Die Stille Wasserrose
11:08 - Es Muss Ein Wunderbares Sein
13:17 - Kling Leise, Mein Lied
18:37 - O Lieb', So Lang Du Lieben Kannst!

Margaret Price, soprano
James Lockhart, piano
Enregistré en août 1973, Londres, Barking Town Hall*


----------



## Pugg

*Schumann*- Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major, op. 97 "Rhenish" • Symphony No. 4 in D 
minor, op. 120


----------



## Pugg

Joe B said:


>


Just ordered one, thanks Joe!!
this site brings us all to the verge of bankruptcy .


----------



## Pugg

​*Fuchs*: Piano Concerto & Serenade No. 5

Franz Vorraber (piano)

Orchestre Philharmonique du Luxembourg, Alun Francis


----------



## Bruce

*Opera*



Jacck said:


> I tried my first opera yesterday - Fierrabras by Schubert (a random choice) - but could not finish it. I lasted about half an hour  I do not now how to listen to these things. Operas are really long, some lasting several hours, and require a lot of attention. Should I just concentrate on the music or follow the libretto, ie read text while listening? Some of the passages were not bad, Schubert was a great melodist, other passages are a little boring (text recitation).
> One day, I would like to listen to the whole Ring Cycle.


It took me years to learn to like opera. The trick that finally worked for me was to listen to a half hour a day, every day, while putting together jigsaw puzzles. Eventually I got used to the genre, and the use of voice with orchestra. Eventually parts of the operas I listened to began to make sense, and I found myself really starting to like them. Another trick I learned was to concentrate on the orchestral part, and carefully listen to the harmonic shifts in the music, and how the voice matched them. Took a while, but it certainly was worth it. I hope you continue!

By the way, the operas I found most enjoyable while I was still struggling were Beethoven's Fidelio, Mozart's Magic Flute, Auber's Fra Diavolo, and Salieri's Les Daniades.

Oh, yes, I almost forgot. I also found Bellini's I Puritani quite easy on the ears (and my sometimes obtuse brain), and Wagner's Tannhäuser.

Another way I worked my way into operas was to listen to parts I liked. Then I'd begin to listen to parts adjacent to the ones I liked. Such as the eerie music at the end of Strauß's Salome, and the overture, Venusberg music, Evening Star aria, and the triumphant end of Tannhäuser.

Other vocal works that helped me get used to hearing voice with orchestra were Mozart's Exultate jubilate, and Strauß's Four Last Songs. Also, missae tend to have more choral music rather than solo arias, and that also helped me accustom myself to hearing the voice accompanied by orchestra.


----------



## Bruce

*Rienzi*



bharbeke said:


> On the radio today, I heard an overture from a Wagner opera I had never heard of, Rienzi. The music sounded very good, performed by Neville Marriner and the Minnesota Orchestra.


I listened to the whole opera recently, and I think it's very good. I find Wagner's earlier operas more accessible than his later ones.


----------



## JACE

Disc 1


----------



## Bruce

*Arabella*

Tonight's listening is

Strauß - Arabella - Lisa Della Casa (Arabella); Anton Dermota (Matteo); Solti/Vienna State Opera Choir & Orchestra









Della Casa is absolutely gorgeous as Arabella. This is the first time I've heard this opera by Strauß. I had no idea what I was missing.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler*- Symphony no.7
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, dir. Sir Georg Solti

Decca SET 518 / 9 - UK stereo pressing.* 2xLPs box set *. Booklet included.


----------



## Jacck

thanks for the useful tips, Bruce. I will try to continue, in small doses. Yesterday, I actually listened to the whole Rusalka. It was my first opera. But it helped that I watched the movie and that I understood the lyrics. But the musical, orchestral part was good as well. I might try something by Mozart next.


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms*: Cello Sonatas

Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Emanuel Ax (piano)

Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 In E Minor, Op. 38
Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 2 in F major, Op. 99


----------



## elgar's ghost

Fourth and final part of Mozart's symphonies and liturgical works this morning.

Symphony no. 38 (_Prague_) in D K504 (1786):
Symphony no. 39 in E-flat K543 (1788):
Symphony no. 40 in G-minor K550 (1788):
Symphony no. 41 (_Jupiter_) in C K551 (1788):










Motet - _Ave verum corpus (Hail, True Body)_ in D K618 (1791):



_Requiem Mass_ in D-minor K626 (1791 inc. - posth. comp. by F. X. Süssmayr):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi:* La Traviata

Beverly Sills (soprano), Rolando Panerai (bass-baritone), Mirella Fiorentini (soprano), Terence Sharpe (bass-baritone), Delia Wallis (mezzo-soprano), Terence Sharp (bass-baritone) et al

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, Aldo Ceccato


----------



## Guest

*Krommer*

Beautifull wind music.


----------



## jim prideaux

on YT (admittedly over little ear things!) while at work......

Masur and the Gewandhaus Leipzig (2009 live performance)-Brahms' 2nd Symphony......

magnificent!

(can recommend to anyone with an interest in this work-precise and elegiac in equal and appropriate measure!)


----------



## Guest

elgars ghost said:


> Fourth and final part of Mozart's symphonies and liturgical works this morning.
> 
> Symphony no. 38 (_Prague_) in D K504 (1786):
> Symphony no. 39 in E-flat K543 (1788):
> Symphony no. 40 in G-minor K550 (1788):
> Symphony no. 41 (_Jupiter_) in C K551 (1788):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motet - _Ave verum corpus (Hail, True Body)_ in D K618 (1791):
> 
> 
> 
> _Requiem Mass_ in D-minor K626 (1791 inc. - posth. comp. by F. X. Süssmayr):


I always loved this 38 "Prager"the woodwinds are so well to hear and filling me with joy.


----------



## jim prideaux

.....and on to Grimaud, Gielen and the SWRso performing Brahms' 2nd Piano Concerto.......on YT again and the opening bars nearly blew my head off so it is to be hoped they maintained this degree of intensity for the whole performance!


----------



## eljr

Gidon Kremer / Boston Symphony Orchestra / Charles Dutoit
Sofia Gubaidulina: Offertorium

Release Date June, 1989
Duration01:09:23
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Vocal Music


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt*: / Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)

Liszt: Andante lagrimoso (Harmonies poétiques et religieuses, S. 173 No. 9)
Liszt: Après une lecture du Dante, fantasia quasi sonata (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 7)
Liszt: Ballade No. 2 in B minor, S171/R16
Liszt: Die Zelle In Nonnenwerth: Elegie (version 4)
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz No. 1
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz No. 2
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz No. 4
Liszt: Valse oubliée No. 4, S.215/4


----------



## eljr

Gidon Kremer / Mischa Maisky / Leonard Bernstein
Brahms: Violin Concerto; Double Concerto

Release Date March 24, 1997
Duration01:13:48
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto


----------



## Pugg

*Grieg & Schumann*: Piano Concertos

Radu Lupu (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn


----------



## Guest

*The Netherlands Wind Ensemble*

CD2


----------



## eljr

Gidon Kremer / Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie
Arthur Lourie: A Little Chamber Music

Release Date 2007
Duration54:44
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Mass, Elegiac Song & Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Robert Shaw

Beethoven: Elegiac Song
Beethoven: Mass in C major, Op. 86
Beethoven: Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt, Op. 112


----------



## deprofundis

Ok folks at home before i tell you what im listening, my lastest purchases, i finally stop smoking darn cigarettes and tobacco since 5 days now, i dont feel the craving and feel better.. YEAH at last, im really proud of myself, i felt i was in it for life,, blast i triumph over niccotine,im so happy.

To celebrated thisi purchased and i am listening to *Philippe Rogier *on hyperion label, i did ain't knew well this composer , and a missa from Lassus on naxos, i feel so happy i was a desperated case whit tobacco i would quit and start over after two days but now im at my fifth or sixt day and im ok, i feel better look better and sleep better!!!


----------



## eljr

Gidon Kremer
Le Bœuf Sur Le Toit • Poème • Fantasia Appasionata Op. 35

Genre:
Classical
Style:
Neo-Romantic, Modern
Year:
1981


----------



## Guest

*Mozart*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy & Szymanowski*/ Rafal Blechacz.

Debussy: Estampes (3) (Complete)
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse
Debussy: Pour le piano
Szymanowski: Piano Sonata No. 1 in C minor, Op. 8


----------



## Vasks

*Ziehrer - Overture to "The White Magician" (Pollack/Marco Polo)
R. Strauss - Romance for Cello & Orchestra (Hess/Koch)
Zemlinsky - The Mermaid (Chailly/London)*


----------



## Guest

*Vivaldi*
CD1









The Four Seasons : Concertos 1-4 From « Il Cimento Dell'Armonia E Dell'Invenzione », Op.8
Concerto No.1 In E Major, RV 269, "Spring"
1-1 I Allegro 3:11
1-2 II Largo 3:30
1-3 III Danza Pastorale Allegro 4:40
Concerto No.2 In G Minor, RV 315, "Summer"
1-4 I Allegro Non Molto 5:50
1-5 II Adagio - Presto 2:36
1-6 III Presto 2:53
Concerto No.3 In F Major, RV 293, "Autumn"
1-7 I Allegro  5:00
1-8 II Adagio - Molto 2:55
1-9 III Allegro La Caccia 3:29
Concerto No.4 In F Minor, RV 297, "Winter"
1-10 I Allegro Non Molto 3:18
1-11 II Largo 2:19
1-12 III Allegro 3:04
• 2 Concertos For Wind Instruments
1-13 Concerto For Two Oboes, Bassoon, Two Horns And Violin In F Major, RV 569 13:20
1-14 Concerto For Two Horns In F Major, RV 539


----------



## eljr

Choir of the Vienna Hofburgkapelle
Gregorian Chant for the Church Year

Release Date
February 18, 2011
Genre
Classical
LabelNewton Classics
FormatCD

CD 5


----------



## Robert Gamble

Been awhile since I listened to this disk. Really enjoying the Overtures and Preludes and I remember liking Symphony No. 5 quite a bit.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Smetana*: The Bartered Bride
Sung in German

Fritz Wunderlich (Hans), Gottlob Frick (Kezal) & Pilar Lorengar (Marie), Marcel Cordes (Kruschina), Nada Puttar (Kathinka), Ivan Sardi (Micha), Sieglinde Wagner (Agnes), Sieglinde Wagner (Agnes), Ernst Krukowski (Springer), Gertrud Freedman (Esmeralda), Walter Stoll (Muff)

Rudolf Kempe conducting.


----------



## Heliogabo

Symphony No. 2


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Bruce said:


> It took me years to learn to like opera. The trick that finally worked for me was to listen to a half hour a day, every day while putting together jigsaw puzzles. Eventually, I got used to the genre and the use of voice with orchestra. Eventually, parts of the operas I listened to began to make sense, and I found myself really starting to like them. Another trick I learned was to concentrate on the orchestral part, and carefully listen to the harmonic shifts in the music, and how the voice matched them. Took a while, but it certainly was worth it. I hope you continue!
> 
> By the way, the operas I found most enjoyable while I was still struggling were Beethoven's Fidelio, Mozart's Magic Flute, Auber's Fra Diavolo, and Salieri's Les Daniades.
> 
> Oh, yes, I almost forgot. I also found Bellini's I Puritani quite easy on the ears (and my sometimes obtuse brain), and Wagner's Tannhäuser.
> 
> Another way I worked my way into operas was to listen to parts I liked. Then I'd begin to listen to parts adjacent to the ones I liked. Such as the eerie music at the end of Strauß's Salome, and the overture, Venusberg music, Evening Star aria, and the triumphant end of Tannhäuser.
> 
> Other vocal works that helped me get used to hearing voice with orchestra were Mozart's Exultate jubilate, and Strauß's Four Last Songs. Also, missae tend to have more choral music rather than solo arias, and that also helped me accustom myself to hearing the voice accompanied by orchestra.


I think this is excellent advice. I would also recommend that for beginners of Opera listening that you spend your money on buying DVDs or Blu-Rays of productions because Opera is not just an auditory experience but also visual. If you can try and see a live Opera but that's not always possible or practical.

Kevin


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Enjoying these two symphonies this morning. Perfect morning mood stuff here!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Enjoying one of my infrequent dips into some Vivaldi concertos this afternoon - discs one and two of the 5-disc box with The English Consort helmed by Trevor Pinnock.

Concerto for strings (_alla rustica_) in G RV151:
Concerto for oboe and violin in B-flat RV548:
Concerto (_con molti stromenti_) in C RV558:
Concerto for two violins in G RV516:
Concerto for oboe in A-minor RV461:
Concerto for two mandolins in G RV532:
Concerto for strings in A RV159:
Concerto for violin (_L'Amoroso_) in E RV271:
Concerto for bassoon in E-minor RV484:
Concerto for flute in G RV436:
Concerto for viola d'amore and lute in D-minor RV540:
Concerto for oboe and bassoon in G RV545:


----------



## Robert Gamble

Rachmaninov, Piano Concertos Nos 3 & 4.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

More Fuchs. These serenades are quite lovely romantic pieces.


----------



## Eramire156

*Giacomo Meyerbeer 
Les Huguenots*









*Marguerite de Valois - Erin Morley
Valentine de Saint-Bris - Alexandra Deshortie
Urbain - Marie Lenormand
Raoul de Nangis - Michael Spyres
Compte de Nevers - Andrew Schroeder
Compte de Saint-Bris - John Marcus Bindel
Marcel - Peter Volpe*

*Leon Botstein 
American Symphony Orchestra*


----------



## bharbeke

*Berlioz: Symphonie Funebre et Triomphale*
Charles Dutoit, Orchestre Symphonique de Montreal

Rambler recommended this one, and though I had my doubts in the first few minutes, the rest of the piece was quite stirring and beautiful. I would enjoy hearing this version again or other interpretations.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Something rather more modern than my usual listening..


----------



## Guest

deprofundis said:


> Ok folks at home before i tell you what im listening, my lastest purchases, i finally stop smoking darn cigarettes and tobacco since 5 days now, i dont feel the craving and feel better.. YEAH at last, im really proud of myself, i felt i was in it for life,, blast i triumph over niccotine,im so happy.
> 
> To celebrated thisi purchased and i am listening to *Philippe Rogier *on hyperion label, i did ain't knew well this composer , and a missa from Lassus on naxos, i feel so happy i was a desperated case whit tobacco i would quit and start over after two days but now im at my fifth or sixt day and im ok, i feel better look better and sleep better!!!


Congratulations but be careful,you like to drink and after a few glasses ( not water) you see everything more spacious and you tell yourself that you are free to do what you want and before you know it, a cigarette is hanging between your lips.
My only advice is ,STAY ALERT,your desire ( in waves) for tobacco is only for a few minutes.After a few weeks the desire for tobacco is only a mental thing.Don't kill yourself in swallowing candy,a nice walk is fine and stop talking about tobacco,erase it.
Good luck! :tiphat:


----------



## jim prideaux

have had my block knocked off twice today by music......

as mentioned earlier the Grimaud/Gielen performance of the first Brahms Piano Concerto really did take me aback on YT....

then I return home to find a cheap second hand copy of Zinman and the Tonhalle Zurich performing Beethoven's 1st and 2nd Symphonies ( I know I am probably being rather conservative but I personally really enjoy both!)...I had been inspired to send for it by recalling both how he was responsible for opening my ears to Schumann and for a really impressive recording of the first two Piano Concertos (Beethoven again)......what a pace,strident and with clarity and comparing favourably to all the other recordings I have recently listened to (Harnoncourt, Barenboim, Kletzki, Maag,Immerseel etc).....but my was it initially a shock when the first movement of the 1st began!


----------



## JACE

*Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection" / Bernstein, NYPO (DG)*
I think it's fascinating that Lenny's Mahler still provokes such strong reactions, both _pro_ and _con_. His second cycle on DG in particular seems to draws ire from many Mahler-philes for being over-the-top and disjointed. I can understand what they're saying -- but, in the end, I can't agree with them. For me, Lenny's joyous, extroverted involvement with Mahler almost always carries the day. When I listened to Lenny's "Resurrection" this morning, it was OVERWHELMING. I was driving in my car down the road... and then I was on a mountaintop, gazing over vast, sun-drenched, heavenly vistas!!! _Yoweeee!_ Such a thrill!!! ... All great conductors who identify with Mahler bring their own perspectives to the music. I would never want to be without Bruno Walter's Mahler or Kubelik's or Horenstein's or Barbirolli's or Tennstedt's. But only Bernstein can convey Mahler's music with such _electrifying brilliance_. Lenny's take on Mahler is unique, and I think that's what makes his recordings so special.










*Arthur Rubinstein Plays Brahms (Sony/RCA)*
Disc 3: Piano Sonata No. 3 in F minor, Op. 5; Four Ballades, Op. 10; etc.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Jean Sibelius - Barden - "The Bard", Op. 64

Sibelius' shortest tone poem, 'The Bard' (a Lento assai: Largamente), for Harp and Orchestra, is, perhaps, one of his most personal pieces. The tone poem does not actually use any of the tools, the elements of a tone poem.
The piece is pure melancholy throughout; and the sadness expressed is at once both bleak and beautiful. This tone poem, in my opinion, rivals Sibelius' wonderful Fourth Symphony (which was composed around the same time and in the midst of a deep and difficult depression for Sibelius) as a piece that carries the depths of despair from man to the music.
Current Listening Vol IV

====================================
SIBELIUS -- Spring Song -- Lahti SO 
Sibelius. Spring Song (1895 version). 2003 World Premiere Recording.
Recorded at the Sibelius Hall, Lahti (Finland) in 2002.
Lahti Symphony Orchestra conducted by Osmo Vänskä.*


----------



## eljr

Leif Ove Andsnes
Sibelius

Release Date September 1, 2017
Duration01:06:19
Genre
Classical
Styles
Keyboard
Recording DateDecember 8, 2016 - December 10, 2016
Recording Location
Berlin, Teldex Studio

Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
November 2017
Editor's Choice

Presto Editor's Choices
September 2017

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2017

Presto Disc of the Week
15th December 2017


----------



## Robert Gamble

Henze did not connect with me at all today... On to something more melodic to cleanse my hearing palate.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*

Celibidache and the Munich Orchestra. The Brahms cycle is turning out to be the highlight of the Symphonies box.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Siegfried Langgaard (13 July 1852 - 5 January 1914) Danish composer and pianist. Father to Rued Langgaard.*

Work: Piano Concerto No.1 in E-minor (1885)
Pianist: Oleg Marshev

Mov.I: Allegro maestoso 00:00
Mov.II: Adagio tranquillo 15:58
Mov.III: Maestoso - Allegro 23:10

Orchestra: The Danish Philharmonic Orchestra, South Jutland
Conductor: Matthias Aeschbacher


----------



## jim prideaux

Barenboim and the CSO performing Brahms' 3rd Symphony and the Haydn Variations.


----------



## eljr

Freiburger Barockorchester
C.P.E. Bach: Hamburger Sinfonien & Concerte

Release Date August 26, 2011
Duration01:10:09
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Concerto


----------



## Flavius

Martin: 8 Preludes for Piano; 4 Short Pieces for Piano (Guitare); Fantaisie sur des rythmes flamenco. Sticken (Thorofon)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## Guest

My, they certainly spared no expense on the cover! I prefer Chemins V in its original solo guitar version known as Sequenza XI, but the orchestra parts add some interesting textures. The transcriptions are lovely.


----------



## Flavius

Rodrigo, Martin, Brouwer: Guitar Concertos. Trápaga, Real Fil. de Galicia/ Diaz (Naxos)


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Joe B

Currently listening:


----------



## pmsummer

ROMANCES FOR SAXOPHONE
*Gabriel Faure, Modest Mussorgsky, Sergey Rachmaninov, Maurice Ravel, Erik Satie, Igor Stravinsky, Heitor Villa-Lobos, Michel Colombier, Claude Debussy*
_Branford Marsalis_ - soprano saxophone
The English Chamber Orchestra
Andrew Litton - director
_
CBS Masterworks_


----------



## bharbeke

pmsummer, what's been the best of the bunch for those saxophone romances? I may dip my toes into that pool.

*Biber: Rosary Sonatas*
Rachel Podger

Thanks to Marinera for mentioning these, as I never would have found them otherwise. They are all at least good, and the Passacaglia at the end is utterly amazing.


----------



## Bruce

*Smoking*



deprofundis said:


> Ok folks at home before i tell you what im listening, my lastest purchases, i finally stop smoking darn cigarettes and tobacco since 5 days now, i dont feel the craving and feel better.. YEAH at last, im really proud of myself, i felt i was in it for life,, blast i triumph over niccotine,im so happy.
> 
> To celebrated thisi purchased and i am listening to *Philippe Rogier *on hyperion label, i did ain't knew well this composer , and a missa from Lassus on naxos, i feel so happy i was a desperated case whit tobacco i would quit and start over after two days but now im at my fifth or sixt day and im ok, i feel better look better and sleep better!!!


Good luck with the smoking. I was never a smoker, but from what I understand, it's a beastly difficult problem!


----------



## Bruce

*B pc 1*



jim prideaux said:


> have had my block knocked off twice today by music......
> 
> as mentioned earlier the Grimaud/Gielen performance of the first Brahms Piano Concerto really did take me aback on YT....
> 
> then I return home to find a cheap second hand copy of Zinman and the Tonhalle Zurich performing Beethoven's 1st and 2nd Symphonies ( I know I am probably being rather conservative but I personally really enjoy both!)...I had been inspired to send for it by recalling both how he was responsible for opening my ears to Schumann and for a really impressive recording of the first two Piano Concertos (Beethoven again)......what a pace,strident and with clarity and comparing favourably to all the other recordings I have recently listened to (Harnoncourt, Barenboim, Kletzki, Maag,Immerseel etc).....but my was it initially a shock when the first movement of the 1st began!


Thanks Jim. Brahms's First piano concerto has always been a problem for me. At the moment, the only recording I really like is the Rubinstein/Reiner recording. I'm really eager to give the Grimaud recording a try. :tiphat:


----------



## Bruce

Robert Gamble said:


> Henze did not connect with me at all today... On to something more melodic to cleanse my hearing palate.
> 
> View attachment 101596
> View attachment 101597


I find Henze's 8th symphony to be one of his more difficult ones. Have you heard any of the first 5? There is an excellent set of CDs released on Wergo by Janowski and the Berlin RSO which are fabulous.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Joachim Raff - Work: Festival Ouverture in A-major, Op.117 (1864) - Larghetto, quasi andante - Allegro moderato*

Orchestra: Philharmonia Hungarica
Conductor: Werner Andreas Albert


----------



## Bruce

*Off the beaten path*

Four chamber works are cheering up my evening:

Adams - Road Movies - Jennifer Koh (violin); Reiko Uchida (piano)









Rheinberger - Cello Sonata No. 3 in G, Op. 238 - Claudius Herrmann (cello); Saiko Sasaki (piano)









Reger - Certain songs chosen in no particular order - Iris Vermillion (mezzo); Peter Stamm (piano)









Finishing with Horneman - String Quartet No. 2 in D - Arild String Quartet









All these works, except for the John Adams, are late Romantic works, tuneful, lush harmonies--everything you'd expect from a Romantic source. I find Reger at his most approachable in his songs.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Prokofiev's "Scythian Suite"


----------



## chefmclean

The Bach pieces at the beginning of Stokowski: Decca Recordings 1965-72.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Today in the car: Stravinsky's "Pulcinella" by the Columbia Symphony Orchestra with soloists and the composer as conductor; excellent music from Stravinsky's "Neo-Classical" phase. When I was a teenager and first heard Stravinsky's "Rite of Spring", I was immediately taken with it and wanted to hear more like it, but almost everything else I heard by Stravinsky left me feeling disappointed because it didn't sound at all like "Rite". Now I've learned to appreciate and enjoy Stravinsky's master craftsmanship in all his phases of musical development. The above selection is from a 22 CD collection which I bought on-line for about $20 plus shipping fees.


----------



## Pugg

Mozart: Symphony No. 31 in D Major, K. 297 (300a) "Paris"
Mozart: Adagio from Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 (479a)
Mozart: Symphony No. 25 in G Minor, K. 183 (173dB)
Mozart: Symphony in D Major "The Posthorn" (after K. 320)


----------



## Pugg

chefmclean said:


> The Bach pieces at the beginning of Stokowski: Decca Recordings 1965-72.


Great choice, welcome too Talk Classical by the way.


----------



## Pugg

*Mascagni*: Messa di Gloria

Ensemble Seicentonovecento, Flavio Colusso


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony No. 3

Kelley O'Connor (mezzo-soprano)

Dallas Symphony Orchestra,
Women of the Dallas Symphony Chorus & Children's Chorus of Greater Dallas,
Jaap van Zweden conduting.


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi*- Overtures.
B.P / Herbert von Karajan conducting.
Vinyl edition.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Beethoven's orchestral and orchestral/choral works part one this morning.

Piano Concerto no. 1 in C op.15 (1796-97):
Piano Concerto no. 2 in B-flat op.19 (1787-95):
Piano Concerto no. 3 in C-minor op.37 (1800-01):



Symphony no. 1 in C op.21 (1799-1800):
Symphony no. 2 in D op.36 (1801-02):



Romance no. 2 in F for violin and orchestra op.50 (1798):
Romance no. 1 in G for violin and orchestra op.40 (1802):



_The Creatures of Prometheus_ - overture and ballet music to a libretto by Salvatore Viganò (1801):


----------



## Pugg

​
Massenet: Werther

von Otter, Hadley, Upshaw et al

Kent Nagano conducting.

1892 First Performance of Massenet's opera Werther in Vienna


----------



## eljr

Sigiswald Kuijken / La Petite Bande
Arcangelo Corelli: Concerti Grossi, Op. 6

Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Orchestral
Recording Location
Cedemsaal, Schloss Kirchheim
Run Time: 68 minutes
July 11, 2000


----------



## eljr

chefmclean said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster. This afternoon I've been enjoying Alan Hovhaness' Symphony no.2 by Gerard Schwartz and the Seattle Symphony. From the American Mystic album on Delos.
> 
> Also, been rather obsessed with (daily doses of) Barber's Knoxville by Ruth Golden, Donald Barra and the San Diego Symphony. From the Beauty of Barber on Decca.
> 
> Finally, Lizst's Hungarian Rhapsodies by Cziffra.


Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Harvey
Wheel of Emptiness


----------



## MattB

Pärt: Tabula Rasa

Neeme Järvi
Roger Carlsson
Erik Risberg


----------



## eljr

Johann Sebastian Bach • Igor Stravinsky - Tomova-Sintov* • Baltsa* • Schreier* • Luxon* • Chorus Of The Deutsche Oper Berlin* • Berlin Philharmonic* • Herbert von Karajan ‎- Magnificat • Symphony Of Psalms
Label:
Deutsche Grammophon ‎- 2531 048
Format:
Vinyl, LP, Album 
Country:
Europe
Released:
1979
Genre:
Classical
Style:
Baroque, Modern


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss:* Don Quixote (Harrell) + Also sprach Zarathustra


----------



## eljr

Herbert von Karajan / Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Bach: Matthäus-Passion

Release Date August 31, 1987
Duration03:23:12
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral


----------



## Guest

*Couperin*

Messe pour la Paroisses


----------



## vesteel




----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven* - Overtures

Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen, Daniel Harding


----------



## Guest

*Wolf*

2LP
Funny picture and what a wonderful hairstyle Elly Ameling has.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Complete Works for Piano and Orchestra

Murray Perahia (piano)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## dillonp2020

Beethoven Symphony no. 4 performed by the Berlin Philharmonic under Simon Rattle.


----------



## Pugg

*Louise Farrenc*: Symphonies Nos. 1 and 3

Radio Philharmonie Hannover des NDR, Johannes Goritzki


----------



## Guest

*Mozart*

CD1
octet - sextet - octet


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet*: Thérèse

Huguette Tourangeau (Thérèse), Ryland Davies (Armand de Clerval), Louis Quilico (André Thorel), Neilson Taylor (Morel), Ian Caley (Un officier), Alan Opie (Un autre officier/Officier municipal)

The Londen Singers, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## San Antone

Froberger : Works for Harpsichord
Siegbert Rampe


----------



## JACE

Last night & again this morning:










*Mozart: Piano Concertos No. 18 in B flat major (K. 456) & No. 20 in D minor (K. 466)*
Richard Goode, Orpheus CO (Nonesuch)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Sonatas for Piano & Violin - K.301, 302, 303, 304 & 306
Radu Lupu (Piano) & Szymon Goldberg (Violin)*

CD1 from the Decca set of Sonatas for Piano & Violin.

This is the first time I have heard any of these pieces. With Mozart - much like Beethoven initially - I was drawn more towards the Orchestral and Operatic/Choral Works. My interest in Chamber Music is chiefly thanks to Haydn. Listening to Mozart's Piano Concertos and String Quartets (ongoing) has proven really immense and incredibly satisfying.

I have had this set for a while and finally decided to listen at last.

All I feel able to say about these works at present on first listen is:
- I tend to vastly prefer Cello Sonatas to those of the Violin - these performances make a compelling argument for this pairing in my tastes.
- These performances are truly superb, graceful and characterful - never feeling overwrought, forced or like a product of their time (stylistically or in recording terms). Granted I have no terms of comparison but I am thoroughly enjoying them.
- Mozart, like Brahms amongst others, is becoming a favourite Composer on the basis of Chamber Music. If the Sonatas maintain the quality set on this disc, these alongside the String Quartets and Piano Trios make an incredible case even before considering the Operas, Choral Works and Symphonies.

If I didn't want to hear a HIP recording for comparison, I would say that the performances here are wonderful enough to simply stick with this set - so far. I am really impressed.


----------



## Guest

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Sonatas for Piano & Violin - K.301, 302, 303, 304 & 306
> Radu Lupu (Piano) & Szymon Goldberg (Violin)*
> 
> CD1 from the Decca set of Sonatas for Piano & Violin.
> 
> This is the first time I have heard any of these pieces. With Mozart - much like Beethoven initially - I was drawn more towards the Orchestral and Operatic/Choral Works. My interest in Chamber Music is chiefly thanks to Haydn. Listening to Mozart's Piano Concertos and String Quartets (ongoing) has proven really immense and incredibly satisfying.
> 
> I have had this set for a while and finally decided to listen at last.
> 
> All I feel able to say about these works at present on first listen is:
> - I tend to vastly prefer Cello Sonatas to those of the Violin - these performances make a compelling argument for this pairing in my tastes.
> - These performances are truly superb, graceful and characterful - never feeling overwrought, forced or like a product of their time (stylistically or in recording terms). Granted I have no terms of comparison but I am thoroughly enjoying them.
> - Mozart, like Brahms amongst others, is becoming a favourite Composer on the basis of Chamber Music. If the Sonatas maintain the quality set on this disc, these alongside the String Quartets and Piano Trios make an incredible case even before considering the Operas, Choral Works and Symphonies.
> 
> If I didn't want to hear a HIP recording for comparison, I would say that the performances here are wonderful enough to simply stick with this set - so far. I am really impressed.


Its a classic ! Lupu and Goldberg.


----------



## Taplow

Biber: Rosenkrantz-sonaten
Reinhard Goebel: Musica Antiqua Köln
Archiv: 431 656-2


----------



## JACE

*Songs without Words: Mendelssohn, Schubert/Liszt, Bach/Busoni - Murray Perahia (Sony)*


----------



## D Smith

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 4. Kondrashin/Moscow. Exceptional.


----------



## Sonata

*Serenata Nepoletana: Music for Mandolin and Piano*


----------



## Guest

*Beethoven*

Symphony 3 "Eroica" stereo recording


----------



## bharbeke

Two extremely impressive solo piano performances:

*Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream: Wedding March*
Adam Gyorgy

*Schubert: Impromptu No. 4, D 899*
Simone Dinnerstein


----------



## JACE

*Stravinsky: Symphony in C, L'Histoire du Soldat, and other works / Craft, Philharmonia O (Koch)*


----------



## JACE

D Smith said:


> Shostakovich: Symphony No. 4. Kondrashin/Moscow. Exceptional.


Agreed! It's extraordinary, among my very favorite DSCH recordings.


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Le conte de Cendrillon. Tilquin, Anfruns...Orch. de la Haute école de musique de Genève/ Takács-Nagy (claves)


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem* Otto Klemperer conducting the Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra with Elizabeth Schwarzkopf and Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau on EMI








A classic account with great soloists. George Bernard Shaw (music critic as well as playwright) was very negative about the piece. Not me however. One of the great requiems - from a composer who was very sceptical about religion by all accounts.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Today in the car: Stravinsky's chamber music and other music for reduced forces; the Preludium for Jazz Ensemble; Concertino for Twelve Instruments, Octet for Wind Instruments, Ragtime for Eleven Instruments, Tango, Septet, Pastorale, Ebony Concerto, Symphonies of Wind Instruments; all conducted or supervised by the composer with Benny Goodman playing clarinet solo on "Ebony Concerto; with various small groups and members of orchestras. This music is from the wonderful 22 CD Stravinsky box set that I purchased for about $20 not including shipping fees. 

While Stravinsky is most well known for the flashy "Firebird" and the ground-breaking "Rite of Spring", these above mini-masterpieces reveal what the master could do on a much smaller scale. Along with Gershwin's "Rhapsody in Blue" and Bernstein's "Prelude, Fugue and Riffs", Stravinsky's "Ebony Concerto" is the greatest jazz-inspired piece by a classical composer.


----------



## Flavius

Martin, Szymanowski: String Quartets. Amati Quart. (Divox)


----------



## laurie

Boston Charlie said:


> Today in the car: Stravinsky's chamber music and other music for reduced forces; the Preludium for Jazz Ensemble; Concertino for Twelve Instruments, Octet for Wind Instruments, Ragtime for Eleven Instruments, Tango, Septet, Pastorale, Ebony Concerto, Symphonies of Wind Instruments; all conducted or supervised by the composer with Benny Goodman playing clarinet solo on "Ebony Concerto; with various small groups and members of orchestras. This music is from the *wonderful 22 CD Stravinsky box set* that I purchased for about $20 not including shipping fees.


Which box set do you have?


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: Liebeslieder Walzer and Horn Trio* Serkin, Fleisher, Bloom, Tree & Valente on CBS








Following on from the Brahms German Requiem the Liebeslieder Walzer are quite light weight. Charming though they are I find too little contrast across the collection, so by the end they had almost overstayed their welcome. Perhaps better to dip into rather than listen to whole.

These are followed by the Horn Trio. I'll have to admit that Horn Trios are not my favourite chamber combination.

Nothing wrong with these performances, but unfortunately this is probably the least favourite of the Brahms CD's in my collection!


----------



## JACE

Inspired by D Smith's post earlier today:










*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 4 / Kondrashin, Moscow PO (Melodiya)*


----------



## Malx

A wonderful live performance by a great orchestra that seem to be at one with their conductor's personal view of the work. Giulini is certainly in no rush in the outer movements but he convinces me that his way is certainly a valid interpretation - in fact this disc has jumped to the top of my wish list.
A fantastic recording in what seems to be very good sound.


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Musique de Chambre (Violin Sonatas 1 & 2; Trio on popular Irish melodies; 4 brief pieces for guitar. Stakian, Desarzens, *****, Charosky (MGB)


----------



## Rambler

*Bizet: L'Arlesienne & Carmen Suites* Orchestre symphonique de Montreal conducted by Charles Dutoit on Decca







Enjoyable accounts of colourful suites.


----------



## Malx

Rambler said:


> *Bizet: L'Arlesienne & Carmen Suites* Orchestre symphonique de Montreal conducted by Charles Dutoit on Decca
> View attachment 101616
> 
> Enjoyable accounts of colourful suites.


I have always thought that the photograph of Dutoit on the cover of this CD is possibly one of the most unflattering imaginable.


----------



## Malx

An early listen to this week's Saturday Symphony choice:

Kurt Weill, Symphony No 2 - Bournemouth SO, Marin Alsop.


----------



## Malx

Frank Martin, Symphonie - LPO, Matthias Bamert.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Violinist Gary Capozziello performs The Lark Ascending for Violin and Orchestra by Ralph Vaughn Williams.*

Connecticut Valley Symphony Orchestra. 
Music Director: Joseph Hodge


----------



## Boston Charlie

laurie said:


> Which box set do you have?


"Works of Igor Stravinsky" Sony 2007. I see it is now available on USA Amazon for $53 used, $90 new. I was lucky to get it for about $20 new back when it first came out. It's a very comprehensive set, with all works either conducted by Stravinsky or by his protégé Robert Craft, allegedly under the supervision of Stravinsky. Liner notes are bare-bones.


----------



## chefmclean

Thanks! Very new to the world of classical, but am enjoying learning about great music.


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Cello Concerto, The Four Elements. Decroos, Concertgebouw Orkest Amsterdam/ Haitink (Preludio)


----------



## Johnmusic

_*Top notch*_

*HERBERT ERNST GROH SINGS - LOBELIED =carl millocker 1934 ODEON DISC





HERBERT ERNST GROH SINGS LIED DER SCHIFFSWACHE - willy klein- 1934 ODEON 




*


----------



## Johnmusic

_*Bortkiewicz - Piano Concerto No 3 *_*

Stefan Doniga, piano - Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra, David Porcelijn conductor
1. Grave 00:09
2. Cadenza 4:29
3. Andante 6:21
4. Lento, Maestoso, Solenne 17:19
5. Moderato 23:15*


----------



## bejart

Earlier ---


----------



## Pugg

​
* Weill:* Symphony No. 2 ....for the Saturday symphony tradition.
Rota: La Strada

Orchestre Métropolitain du Grand Montréal, Yannick Nézet-Séguin


----------



## chefmclean

Bach: The Art of Fugue, Abrahamsen (according to Apple Music)


----------



## senza sordino

I listened to Brahms' fourth symphony five times, Karajan, Harnoncourt, Mackerras, Munch and Fischer. And then music Brahms wrote soon after the fourth symphony.

It's all Brahms here

Symphony no 4, Op 98 (1885)

Cello Sonata no 2, Op 99 (1886)









Violin sonata no 2, Op 100 (1886)









Piano Trio no 3, Op 101 (1886)









Double Concerto for violin and cello, Op 102 (1887)









String Quintet no 2, Op 111 (1890)
Trio for Piano, Clarinet and Cello Op 114 (1891)
Clarinet Quintet Op 115 (1891)


----------



## Haydn man

For this weeks Saturday Symphony 
Another new work for me and a really enjoyable, approachable piece
Looking forward to the rest of pieces in this set


----------



## Pugg

chefmclean said:


> Thanks! Very new to the world of classical, but am enjoying learning about great music.


Don't worry, even the die hard here are learning each day from each other, well the most of us that is.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vieuxtemps*: Violin Concertos Nos. 2, 4 & 5

Alexander Markov (violin)

Orchestre Philharmonique de Monte-Carlo, Lawrence Renes


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.31 in D Major

Dennis Russell Davies conducting the Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra


----------



## kyjo

Walton's _Belshazzar's Feast_:









Bryn Terfel/BBC Singers/BBC Symphony Orchestra and Chorus/Sir Andrew Davis

I must admit, this is my first time hearing this work. WOW! Absolutely thrilling! Those jazzy, syncopated rhythms are so delicious! Not to mention the orchestral and choral writing. This goes straight to the top of my list of favorite choral/orchestral works. And a marvelous performance to boot!


----------



## Pugg

*Arcangelo Corelli*: Six Concerti Grossi, Opus 6

American Bach Soloists, Jeffrey Thomas


----------



## Pugg

​
*Scriabin*: Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 26

Stefania Toczyska / (mezzo-soprano), Michael Myers (tenor), Westminster Choir,
Philadelphia Orchestra / Riccardo Muti conducting.

Recorded: 1985-02-04

Vinyl edition


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rave*l: Piano Concertos & Debussy: Fantasy for Piano & Orchestra

Zoltán Kocsis (piano)

Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer


----------



## Marinera

*Arvo Part* - Fratres For Cello And Piano


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
*
Luciano Pavarotti (Riccardo), Sherrill Milnes (Renato), Renata Tebaldi (Amelia), Regina Resnik (Ulrica), Helen Donath (Oscar), José van Dam (Silvano), Leonardo Monreale (Samuele), Nicola Christou (Tom), Pier Francesco Poli (Un giudice)

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale do Santa Cecilia, Bruno Bartoletti.

1859 February 17th First Performance of Verdi opera Un Ballo in Maschera, based on the murder of Gustavus, King of Sweden at the Teatro Apollo in Rome


----------



## Marinera

bharbeke said:


> pmsummer, what's been the best of the bunch for those saxophone romances? I may dip my toes into that pool.
> 
> *Biber: Rosary Sonatas*
> Rachel Podger
> 
> Thanks to Marinera for mentioning these, as I never would have found them otherwise. They are all at least good, and the Passacaglia at the end is utterly amazing.


Glad you liked it, and likewise thanks for your post with Savall's Venezia Millenaria. Amazing new release. Or was it your post? anyway, great music, and thanks to anyone who posted it. It was said before numerous times this place is bad for your bank account. 
Back to sonatas. I found it is worth my time to explore several versions of these mystery sonatas because each seems too reveal new things, or I like them for that particular approach.


----------



## Marinera

Pugg said:


> Just ordered one, thanks Joe!!
> this site brings us all to the verge of bankruptcy .


Ha, that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Malx

I know a number of people find late Giulini a bit ponderous at times but I enjoy his Vienna Brahms recordings largely because they are a bit different.


----------



## eljr

Pope John Paul II / Herbert von Karajan
Giovanni Paolo II celebra nella Patriarcale Basilica Vaticana la Liturgia Eucaristica

Release Date 1986
Duration01:05:39
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Miscellaneous (Classical)
Opera
Orchestral
Recording DateJune 29, 1985
Recording Location
St. Peter's Basilica, Rome, Italy


----------



## eljr

Herbert von Karajan
Verdi: Messa da Requiem

Release Date September 1, 1995
Duration01:26:33
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral


----------



## Jacck

I managed to listen to 2 operas - *The Magic Flute* and *Turandot *- I decided to ignore the lyrics and story at first and concentrate on the musical side first and I think it was a good decision. Both were musically enjoyable

Then I listened to *symphonies 1 and 3 by Dvořák* in the Kertész interpretation which is surprisingly good.


----------



## Pugg

​
Beethoven In Berlin

The New Year's Eve concert 1991

Cheryl Studer (soprano), Kristina Clemenz (soprano), Camille Capasso (mezzo-soprano), John Aler (tenor), Hiroshi Oshima (tenor), Friedrich Molsberger (bass), Yevgeny Kissin (piano), Bruno Ganz (narrator)

Berliner Philharmoniker, RIAS Kammerchor, Claudio Abbado

Beethoven: Ah! Perfido, Op. 65
Beethoven: Egmont Incidental Music, Op. 84
Beethoven: Fantasia for Piano, Chorus and Orchestra in C minor, Op. 80
Beethoven: Leonore Overture No. 2, Op. 72a


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Boccherini*
String Quartet in G minor, Op. 32/5
String Quartet in G major, Op. 44/4 
String Quartet in A major, Op. 26/4 
String Quartet in A major, Op. 8/6
String Quartet in E minor, Op. 33/5
*Appónyi Quartet *[Ars Musici, 2010]

This disc is a splendid introduction to Luigi Boccherini's chamber music. These are great, and inventive, string quartets.










*Franz-Joseph Haydn*
String Quartet No. 66 in G major, Op. 77/1
String Quartet No. 67 in F major ("Wait Till the Clouds Roll By"), Op. 77/2
String Quartet No. 68 in D minor, Op. 103 (unfinished)
*Smithsonian Quartet *[Deutsche HM, 1990]

Decent early HIP readings of my two favourite Haydn quartets. And no, I didn't know Op. 77/2 was called that either.










*W. A. Mozart*
String Quintet No. 1 in B flat major, K. 174 
String Quintet No. 2 in C minor, K. 406 (K. 516b)
~~~~~~~~
String Quintet No. 3 in C major, K. 515 
String Quintet No. 4 in G minor, K. 516 
~~~~~~~~
String Quintet No. 5 in D major, K. 593 
String Quintet No. 6 in E flat major, K. 614
*Talich Quartet; Karel Rehak, viola* [Caliope, 1995]

The Talich Quartet have, in my view, an unrivalled capacity amongst string quartets to communicate joyful musicality and are completely 'together' as an ensemble. My top pick in Beethoven as well as in Mozart's lovely viola quintets.










*Beethoven*
Serenade in D major, Op. 8 
String Trio in E flat major, Op. 3 
String Trio in G major, Op. 9 No. 1 
String Trio in D major, Op. 9 No. 2 
String Trio in C minor, Op. 9 No. 3
*Leopold String Trio *[Hyperion, 2010]

These fine string trios - especially those of Op. 9 - are clearly works of a man who was going to produce great music in the future.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin* Evocations

Daniil Trifonov (piano), with Sergei Babayan (piano)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev

Barber: Nocturne, Op. 33
Chopin: Impromptu No. 4 in C sharp minor, Op. 66 'Fantaisie-Impromptu'
Chopin: Rondo in C major, Op. 73
Chopin: Variations on Mozart's 'La ci darem la mano' in B flat major, Op. 2
Grieg: Moods, Op. 73
Schumann: Carnaval, Op. 9


----------



## eljr

Herbert von Karajan
Haydn - Die Jahreszeiten: Der Frühling, Der Sommer

1972-1976


----------



## Haydn man

Having a second listen to this new release
These 2 Violin Conertos are really growing on me.
The recording is superb


----------



## eljr

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 101629
> 
> Having a second listen to this new release
> These 2 Violin Conertos are really growing on me.
> The recording is superb


I see this gets lots of spins here, it deserves it!


----------



## Pugg

​*Pleyel:* Clarinet Concerto No. 1 -Clarinet Concerto No. 2

Dieter Klöcker (clarinet)

Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim, Sebastian Tewinkel.


----------



## Vasks

*Kunzen - The Hallelujah of Creation (Marschik/da capo)*


----------



## Scopitone

I know it's supposed to be Saturday Symphony, but I am in the mood for Maria this morning.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven Symphony No 2 - RLPO, MacKerras.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner*: Tannhäuser

Hans Hopf (Tannhäuser), Elisabeth Grummer (Elisabeth), Marianne Schech (Venus), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Wolfram von Eschenbach), Gottlob Frick (Hermann), Fritz Wunderlich, Rudolf Gonszar (Biterolf), Gerhard Unger (Heinrich der Schreiber), Reiner Suss (Reinmar von Zweter), Lisa Otto (Hirt)

Chor und Orchester der Staatsoper Berlin, Franz Konwitschny


----------



## vesteel




----------



## Guest

*Sibelius*

Symphony 1 & 4


----------



## Itullian

Wagner's Parsifal live from the Met.


----------



## bejart

Vivaldi: Flute Concerto in G Major, Op.10, No.6

Claudio Scimone leading I Solisti Veneti -- Jean-Pierre Rampal, flute


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 8*
Dudamel, Simon Bolivar Symphony Orchestra of Venezuela (thanks to Merl for this recommendation)

This version of the 8th fires on all cylinders. What a great way to start a day!


----------



## Enthusiast

After a year of not wanting to hear Mahler, I have spent the last three weeks listening to little else. Today's Mahler 3 - the LSO's recording with Horenstein - is a real treat.


----------



## bejart

Manuel Canales (1747-1786): String Quartet in C Minor, Op.3, No.3

Cambini Quartet of Munich: Miguel Simarro and Eva-Maria Roll, violins -- Lothar Haass, viola --- Michael Rupprecht, cello


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Judith

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schumann, Symphony No. 2*
> 
> View attachment 101633


Love this symphony, especially third movement


----------



## Guest

Lees
Piano Music


----------



## Guest

*Richard Strauss*

Vier Letzte Lieder Anna Tomowa-Sintow
Die Heilige drei Könige aus Morgenland
Capriccio
Metamorphosen


----------



## MusicSybarite

vesteel said:


>


These symphonies are a delight! They have the necessary ingredients to charm anyone.


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Intégrale des oeuvres pour flute. Pahud, Piemontesi, Berndt, Orch. de la Suisse Romande/ Fischer (MGB)


----------



## kyjo

Flavius said:


> Martin: Cello Concerto, The Four Elements. Decroos, Concertgebouw Orkest Amsterdam/ Haitink (Preludio)


I love Martin's Cello Concerto! It has such unique orchestration, especially the prominent use of the saxophone. I know Christian Poltéra's recording on BIS, which is fantastic.


----------



## JACE

*Beethoven: The Late Quartets / The Yale Quartet (Vanguard Classics)*

Disc 1
- String Quartet No. 12 in E flat major, Op. 127
- String Quartet No. 14 in C sharp minor, Op. 131


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: Haydn Variations & Symphony No. 1* Berlin Philharmonic conducted by Nikolaus Harnoncourt on TELDEC








The Haydn Variations and Symphony No. 1 from this box set of the symphonies.

I've had this set a number of years and had been a little underwhelmed by it. However I was somewhat unhappy with my then hi-fi system and upgraded it around a year ago (with speakers with more bass!). Listening to this for the first time on the upgraded hi-fi and am much happier.


----------



## chefmclean

Recently won DGs Badura-Skoda edition from the local community radio fundraiser. Listening to CD 3, Beethoven piano concerto no. 5 (w Hermann Scherchen and Vienna State Opera Orchestra), followed by Tchaikovsky piano concerto no. 1 (w Adrian Boult and London Philharmonic Promenade Orchestra)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## eljr

spun all 5 discs


----------



## Johnmusic

*Zdeněk Fibich - Piano Quartet (1874). Delightful to my ear and mind.

"Fibich's Piano Quartet is written with a profound knowledge of technique indispensable for chamber music. Upon publication, it won praise from every quarter. It is remarkable for its power and richness of invention as well as for the closely woven character of the ensemble, there being only five themes in the entire work. The first movement, Allegro moderato, is built on two lyrical themes. The second movement, Thema con variazione, has but one with eight ingenious variations that follow. The finale, Allegro energico, has two of its own, but all five are repeated toward the end of the work."*


----------



## Rambler

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 4* Vienna Philharmonic conducted by Claudio Abbado on DG.







Following on from a Brahms symphony here one from Bruckner. Brahms was not a fan (I do believe he once described Bruckner's symphonies as symphonic boa-constrictors.) It's funny how composers seem to be more critical of fellow composers with a different approach, whilst performers and listener's seem more broad minded - as a rule!

This is certainly the Bruckner symphony that appeals more widely. A concert going friend of mine avoids Bruckner symphonies except for the fourth which he enjoys.

Fine performance here.


----------



## Flavius

'La Bonne Chanson', French Chamber Songs. Martin: Trois Chants de Noel. Von Otter, Forsberg (DG)


----------



## Malx

Earlier today:

Martinu, Concerto for String Quartet & Orchestra - Cleveland Orchestra, Christoph von Dohnanyi.








A nice work but this Decca digital recording is a touch too bright especially at climaxes which almost set my teeth on edge, shame!

Inspired by an earlier post:

Walton, Belshazzers Feast - Benjamin Luxon, LPO, Solti.








Benjamin Luxon is in fine voice throughout this recording, this is not a piece I know well so can make no comparisons with other performances.


----------



## Malx

Now:

Beethoven Symphony No 8 - Zurich Tonhalle Orchestra, Zinman.
Which I have in this excellent box that I purchased for considerably less than the current asking price.


----------



## Rambler

*Delibes: Sylvia (complete ballet)* Razumovsky Sinfonia conducted by Andrew Mogrelia on Naxos








What to follow the Germanic music of Brahms and Bruckner that I listened too earlier. Well how about some French ballet music as a contrast. In my younger days I would have considered this sort of music beneath by dignity as a 'serious' listener. These days however I am happy to relax in the company of this non challenging fare.


----------



## Joe B

Went to Providence this afternoon for dinner.

Listened to Polyphony singing Karl Jenkins' "Motets" on the way there










and Tenebrae singing Will Todd's "Lux Et Veritas" on the way back.










A very, very mellow cruise.


----------



## Malx

Having visited visited another thread I felt the desire to play something appropriate.


----------



## Guest

*Scarlatti*

CD2


----------



## Eramire156

*Saturday symphony*

*Kurt Weill
Symphony no. 2*









*Edo de Waart ‎
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig *


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: Symphony No.2 in D Major, Op.36

Wilhelm Furtwangler conducting the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## chefmclean

CD 9 of the Badura-Skoda Edition - Bach: Toccata BWV 911, Italian Concerto BWV 971, and Partitas nos. 5&6.


----------



## KenOC

Brahms' 2nd Piano Concerto, Freire and Chailly. Leisurely, which suits the breadth of the music well, but not ponderous. I like it.


----------



## Flavius

Martin: Le vin herbé. Piau, Davislim, Bohnert, RIAS Kammerchor, Scharoun-Ensemble/ Reuss (harmonia mundi)


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Traverso said:


> *Sibelius*
> 
> Symphony 1 & 4


The first complete set of the Sibelius Symphonies I owned (and still do). Standout interpretations for me are the conductor's First, Fourth and Seventh.


----------



## Johnmusic

************************** WHAT A SINGER/ARTIST *******************

Great sound] Conchita Supervía sings: Adieu de l'hôtesse arabe; Canticel; L'Ultima Canzone
1. Bizet: Adieu de l'hôtesse arabe [0:00]
2. Toldrà: Canticel [4:54]
3. Tosti: L'Ultima Canzone [6:51]





******************************************
[Great sound] Conchita Supervía's irresistible musicality: O che umore stravagante & Carceleras

1) Sartorio: O che umore stravagante [0:00]
2) Chapí: Carceleras, "Al pensar en el dueño de mis amores", from Las Hijas de Zebedeo [3:35]*


----------



## Johnmusic

*Franz Xaver Scharwenka - Piano Concerto No. 2 (1881) *


----------



## Bruce

*Messiaen Turang*

Messiaen - Turangalîla Symphony - Simon Rattle/CBSO









An excellent recording! Only one criticism--a minor one--is that the ondes Martenot is often inaudible under the sound of the orchestra.

It took me a while to warm up to this piece, as with just about all of Messiaen's works.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Joe B




----------



## Pugg

​
*Johann Sebastian Bach *- Rafał Blechacz

Rafał Blechacz (piano)

Bach, J S: Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben'
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben': Jesu, bleibet meine Freude
Bach, J S: Duets Nos. 1-4, BWV802-805
Bach, J S: Duet No. 1 in E minor, BWV802
Bach, J S: Duet No. 2 in F major, BWV803
Bach, J S: Duet No. 3 in G major, BWV804
Bach, J S: Duet No. 4 in A minor, BWV805
Bach, J S: Fantasia & Fugue in A minor, BWV944
Bach, J S: Fantasia in A minor, BWV944
Bach, J S: Italian Concerto, BWV971
Bach, J S: Partita No. 1 in B flat major, BWV825
Bach, J S: Partita No. 3 in A minor, BWV827


----------



## Pugg

*Vivaldi*: 6 Violin Concertos

Mariana Sîrbu (violin)

I Musici


----------



## bejart

Joseph Martin Kraus (1756-1792): String Quartet No.2 in B Flat

The Lysell Quartet: Bernt Lysell and Per Sandklef, violins -- Thomas Sundkvist, viola -- Mikael Sjogren, cello


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cherubin*i- Requiem In D Minor For Male Chorus & Orchestra .

The Ambrosian Singers, John McCarthy, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti ‎
_Vinyl edition._


----------



## Pugg

_Elina Garanca - Bel Canto_

Arias from operas by *Bellini, Donizetti & Rossini*

Bellini: Dopo l'oscuro nembo (from Adelson e Salvini)
Bellini: I Capuleti e I Montecchi
Bellini: Lieto del dolce incarco…Se Romeo t'uccise un figlio (from I Capuleti e i Montecchi)
Bellini: Riedi al campo (from I Capuleti e i Montecchi)
Donizetti: Al mio core oggetti amati (from L'assedio di Calais)
Donizetti: All'afflitto è dolce il pianto (from Roberto Devereux)
Donizetti: Il segreto per esser felici (from Lucrezia Borgia)
Donizetti: Io l'udia chiarmarmi a nome (from L'assedio di Calais)
Donizetti: L'assedio di Calais
Donizetti: La speme un dolce palpito (from L'assedio di Calais)
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
Donizetti: Que faire...Sol adoré de la patrie (from Dom Sébastien, Roi de Portugal)
Donizetti: Si, vuol di Francia il Rege...Ah! Quando all'ara scorgemi...Ah! Dal ciel discenda un raggio (from Maria Stuarda)
Donizetti: Suon tremendo! (from L'assedio di Calais)
Rossini: Andante from Tancredi
Rossini: In questi estremi istanti (from Maometto II)
Rossini: O patria...Di tanti palpiti (from Tancredi)
Rossini: Tancredi


----------



## Haydn man

Some delightful early morning Bach


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky* - Concerto No. 1


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti*: Dom Sébastien, Roi de Portugal

Vesselina Kasarova (Zaida), Giuseppe Filianoti (Dom Sébastien), Alastair Miles (Dom Juan de Silva), Simon Keenlyside (Abayaldos), Carmelo Corrado Caruso (Camoëns), Robert Gleadow (Dom Henrique), John Upperton (Dom Antonio), Andrew Slater (Ben-Selim)

Orchestra & Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Mark Elder.


----------



## Taplow

Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 (Original 1915 version)
Osmo Vänskä: Lahti Symphony Orchestra
BIS: BISCD-863


----------



## eljr

Herbert von Karajan
Brahms, Bruckner, Wagner, R. Strauss, Schmidt, 1970-1981

Release Date July 15, 2014
Duration07:00:59
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Symphony
Recording DateSeptember 25, 1970 & October 16, 1970

listen to all 6 discs this morning


----------



## eljr

Pugg said:


> _Elina Garanca - Bel Canto_
> 
> Arias from operas by *Bellini, Donizetti & Rossini*
> 
> Bellini: Dopo l'oscuro nembo (from Adelson e Salvini)
> Bellini: I Capuleti e I Montecchi
> Bellini: Lieto del dolce incarco…Se Romeo t'uccise un figlio (from I Capuleti e i Montecchi)
> Bellini: Riedi al campo (from I Capuleti e i Montecchi)
> Donizetti: Al mio core oggetti amati (from L'assedio di Calais)
> Donizetti: All'afflitto è dolce il pianto (from Roberto Devereux)
> Donizetti: Il segreto per esser felici (from Lucrezia Borgia)
> Donizetti: Io l'udia chiarmarmi a nome (from L'assedio di Calais)
> Donizetti: L'assedio di Calais
> Donizetti: La speme un dolce palpito (from L'assedio di Calais)
> Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
> Donizetti: Que faire...Sol adoré de la patrie (from Dom Sébastien, Roi de Portugal)
> Donizetti: Si, vuol di Francia il Rege...Ah! Quando all'ara scorgemi...Ah! Dal ciel discenda un raggio (from Maria Stuarda)
> Donizetti: Suon tremendo! (from L'assedio di Calais)
> Rossini: Andante from Tancredi
> Rossini: In questi estremi istanti (from Maometto II)
> Rossini: O patria...Di tanti palpiti (from Tancredi)
> Rossini: Tancredi


is this a newer release?


----------



## jim prideaux

Abbado and the BPO performing Mahler's 1st Symphony.


----------



## Pugg

eljr said:


> is this a newer release?


It's from 2009, so not really.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky & Scharwenka*

Joseph Moog (piano)

Scharwenka, X: 'Im Freien' 5 Tonbilder, Op. 38, No. 1
Scharwenka, X: 'Im Freien' 5 Tonbilder, Op. 38, No. 2
Scharwenka, X: Piano Sonata No. 2 in E flat major Op. 36
Tchaikovsky: Grand Sonata for Piano in G major Op. 37
Tchaikovsky: Romance in F minor, Op. 5


----------



## Malx

If Beecham had played Violin I'm confident he would have referred to a lot of the pieces on this disc as "lollipops".
The Violin Sonata is a substantial piece which gets a very decent performance from Simone Lamsma - overall a nice disc.


----------



## Taggart

Folk meets Baroque - a land of milk and honey!


----------



## Guest

*Monteverdi*


----------



## San Antone

Machaut : Les motets
Musica Nova


----------



## elgar's ghost

Beethoven's orchestral and orchestral/choral works part two this morning/afternoon.

Symphony no. 3 (_Eroica_) in E-flat op.55 (1803-04):
Symphony no. 4 in B-flat op.60 (1806):
Symphony no. 5 in C-minor op.67 (1804-08):
Symphony no. 6 (_Pastoral_) in F op.68 (1804-08):










Concerto for violin, cello, and piano in C op.56 (1803):
Piano Concerto no. 4 in G op.58 (1805-06):
Violin Concerto in D op.61 (1806):



_Leonore_ Overture no. 2 op.72 (1805):
_Leonore_ Overture no. 3 op.72a (1806):
_Leonore_ Overture no. 1 op.138 (1807):
_Coriolan_ Overture op.62 (1807):


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms*: 4 Ballades, 2 Rhapsodies & Handel Variations

Pascal Rogé (piano)


----------



## Boston Charlie

This morning: Sibelius' Symphony #2, Violin Concerto, topped off by Finlandia w/Eugene Ormandy, the Philadelphia Orchestra featuring David Oistrakh on the Violin Concerto. All wonderful, as Ormandy's "Philadelphia Sound" brings sweeping but sincere brilliance to these Sibelius orchestral war-horses. 

During my young years, when I was starting with classical music in the early 1980s, I relied heavily on Columbia and RCA budget lines which often featured Ormandy reissues and I still think of Ormandy as some kind of "Old Faithful", not that his recordings are always the best, but that they are almost always rock solid good practically across the entire Romantic and Early Modern repertoire, and Ormandy is quite exemplar in handling the lush tones of Sibelius and Tchaikovsky. 

The incredible David Oistrakh of the old Soviet Union is dazzling but also but also brings a hint of sad Russian soul to the Sibelius' Violin Concerto. The Os have it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*

Well done but lacking a sense of mystery. I'm going to cut this one short after the first movement. I have too many other things I want to hear today.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Hummel:* Piano Trios

Borodin Trio


----------



## Guest

*Bizet*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 4. Mozart, Symphony No. 40*

One thing Celibidache does in this box set is provide moments where the pulse of the music proceeds in waves, and it's the closest thing I've come to synesthesia; when it happens, I'm viscerally transported to the beach in Florida and reexperiencing my times there. (If that makes sense.)


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: piano concertos 17-18
Murray Perahia.


----------



## bejart

Pietro Locatelli (1695-1764): Flute Sonata in F Major, Op.2, No.8

Musica ad Rhenum: Jed Wentz, flute -- Tis Marang, bassoon -- Marcelo Bussi, harpsichord


----------



## Vasks

*Lortzing - Overture to "Hans Sach" (Guhl/Marco Polo)
Goldmark - Suite in E for Violin and Piano (Irnberger/Gramola)
Liszt - Hungarian Rhapsody [Orchestral] #4 (Korodi/Capriccio)*


----------



## Malx

Sibelius, Symphony No 5 & Finlandia - Danish NRSO, Erik Tuxen.


----------



## Pugg

*Berlioz*: La Damnation de Faust

Malcolm King (bass), José van Dam (bass-baritone), Kenneth Riegel (tenor), Frederica von Stade (mezzo-soprano), José van Dam (bass), Chicago Symphony Chorus (chorus), Glen Ellyn Children's Chorus (chorus)

Sir Georg Solti conducting .


----------



## starthrower

Bernstein - serenade, facsimile, prelude fugue and riffs. From the latest BBC Music Magazine.


----------



## chefmclean

Zemlinsky - Lyric Symphony
Chailly and Royal Concertgebouw, with Hagegard


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Rite of Spring*

I'm home alone, so I've cranked up the volume. The sound on this is up-front and alive.


----------



## bejart

Georg Christoph Wagenseil (1715-1777): Symphony in G Minor

Michi Gaigg leading L'Orfeo Barockorchestr


----------



## Enthusiast

Rambler said:


> *Brahms: Haydn Variations & Symphony No. 1* Berlin Philharmonic conducted by Nikolaus Harnoncourt on TELDEC
> View attachment 101635
> 
> 
> The Haydn Variations and Symphony No. 1 from this box set of the symphonies.
> 
> I've had this set a number of years and had been a little underwhelmed by it. However I was somewhat unhappy with my then hi-fi system and upgraded it around a year ago (with speakers with more bass!). Listening to this for the first time on the upgraded hi-fi and am much happier.


I think that account of the Haydn Variations is really good!


----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schumann, Symphony No. 4. Mozart, Symphony No. 40*
> 
> One thing Celibidache does in this box set is provide moments where the pulse of the music proceeds in waves, and it's the closest thing I've come to synesthesia; when it happens, I'm viscerally transported to the beach in Florida and reexperiencing my times there. (If that makes sense.)
> 
> View attachment 101659


It makes a lot of sense! The same happens to me with music quite often.


----------



## Guest

I need to give this another listen, as first impressions are rather "meh." "Transit," a guitar concerto is a little disappointing in its lack of memorable material.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Alan Hovhaness conduct the Seattle Symphony playing his Symphony No. 22 "City of Light".


----------



## senza sordino

Coleridge-Taylor Violin Concerto, Delius Suite for violin and Orchestra, Haydn Wood Concerto for violin and orchestra. The Haydn Wood piece is especially nice. Overall a lovely disk.









Clarke Viola Sonata, Dumka, Chinese Puzzle plus the rest of the disk. The Viola Sonata is impressive 









Bax Phantasy for viola and orchestra, Holland Ellingham Marshes, RVW Suite for Viola and small orchestra, Harvey Reflections for Viola and orchestra 









Tippett All five String Quartets, a recent purchase. Nice. Recorded live.









Britten War Requiem


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*

Some people don't like this recording. I don't think it's that bad. In fact, I think it's interesting. But I'm half sick and had pizza for breakfast, so maybe I can't be counted on.


----------



## Jacck

I listened to *RHEINGOLD by Wagner*, the first part of the Ring cycle. It is a 19th century version of the Lord of the Rings 
I made the effort and followed all the German lyrics. The German used in this opera is archaic, difficult and obscure even for native speakers. While I liked the Rheingold musically, where it really shines is the story and the drama. If you look at the story as a metaphor, it has also some philosophical depth.


----------



## Malx

Frank Martin, Symphonie Concertante & Passacaglia - LPO, Matthias Bamert.
Both pieces marked as being for large orchestra.


----------



## agoukass

Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor*
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 in A major "Kreutzer"

Alfred Cortot, piano
Jacques Thibaud, violin
Pablo Casals, cello*


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quintet in G Minor, KV 516

Juilliard String Quartet with John Graham on 2nd viola: Robert Mann and Earl Carlyss, violins -- Samuel Rhodes, viola -- Joel Krosnick, cello


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Violin Concerto.*


----------



## Rambler

*Saint-Saens: Henry VIII (ballet music)* Razumovsky Sinfona conducted by Andrew Mogrelia on Naxos








I'm listening to the Saint-Saens ballet music from Henry VIII - an opera I'm not familiar with. As typical with operatic treatment of historical subjects - it plays rather loose with the facts. One would have thought this subject would be sensational enough - but hey why not add a spurious love interest between Anne Boleyn and the Spanish ambassador!

Any way the music is pleasant, sometimes taking on the character of music from the British Isle.


----------



## Sonata

After taking my children to see Coco a couple weekends ago (amazing movie btw) I've been in the mood for some latin infused music:
*
Melancholia: Spanish Arias and Songs, Patricia Petibon*








*
Sentimento Latino: Juan Diego Florez*








*
Astor Piazolla: Tango Sensations*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Double Concerto, Cello Concerto*


----------



## Judith

Today listened to 
Rachmaninov 4th piano concerto 
Stephen Hough 
Dallas Symphony Orchestra 
Conducted by Andrew Litton 

Mendelssohn Violin Concerto 
Joshua Bell 
Camerata Saltzburg
Conducted by Sir Roger Norrington


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: Symphonies 1 & 2, Tragic Overture & Variations on a Theme of Haydn* London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Valery Gergiev on the LSO label 








Good accounts of these two symphonies with supporting overture and variations. I've always had a soft spot for the second symphony - if only because lot's of people seem to prefer the other three. I used to play this symphony regularly on the gramophone as a child of around ten. I remember my step grandfather expressing the view that there were no decent tunes in the piece - but then the only classical piece he liked was Mendelssohn's Hebrides Overture.


----------



## Haydn man

Sibelius 7
Glorious playing by the LSO hard to decide if I prefer this version or Vanska
Glad I have both


----------



## Boston Charlie

Just listened to 4 by Tchaikovsky on YouTube: String Quartet #1 (David Oistrakh with friends from Russia); Piano Concerto #1 (Lang Lang/Paavo Jarvi/French Nat'l Orch.); Serenade for Strings & Capriccio Italien (Karajan/Berlin Phil.)...

...Tchaikovsky is a wonderful composer, I don't care what anyone else says. T's especially nice if you live in place where it's cold in the winter and you can enjoy the soulful Russian music to the sight of fresh fallen snow and bare tree branches. I read that the slow "andante cantibale" movement of the String Quartet brought tears to the face of Leo Tolstoy at an early performance of it. 

The Piano Concerto #1 is an old war-horse, maybe the most popular concerto ever composed and Lang Lang plays in the grand fashion, as a throwback to the Romantic style of piano-playing with just a little bit of Liberace added in for show. 

Karajan's treatment of the beautiful "Serenade" and the lively "Capriccio Italien" is very much on point and I sometimes think that K was often better in the French and Russian repertoire than he was in Beethoven or Brahms. I think that along with Rimsky's "Capriccio Espanol" and Copland's "El Salon Mexico", T's "Capriccio Italien" is my favorite travelogue.


----------



## jim prideaux

Peter Maag and the Berne S.O. performing Schumann's 1st Symphony, the Overture, Scherzo and Finale and the Overture to Hermann and Dorothea.

I have a real 'soft spot' for Maag as his recordings of the Beethoven symphonies with a little known Italian Orchestra are uniformly superb and this Hyperion disc recorded in 1987 is also impressive.


----------



## Bulldog

A Naxos disc of York Bowen's String Quartets nos. 2 and 3 plus the Phantasy-Quintet. This same recording was originally on British Music Society. Cool music in the late romantic vein with a touch of early 20th century sensibilities.


----------



## Guest

*Richard Strauss*

Sonatina No 1 in F major 'Aus der Werkstatt eines Invaliden'[35'00]

Suite in B flat major Op 4[23'22]


----------



## Judith

Boston Charlie said:


> Just listened to 4 by Tchaikovsky on YouTube: String Quartet #1 (David Oistrakh with friends from Russia); Piano Concerto #1 (Lang Lang/Paavo Jarvi/French Nat'l Orch.); Serenade for Strings & Capriccio Italien (Karajan/Berlin Phil.)...
> 
> ...Tchaikovsky is a wonderful composer, I don't care what anyone else says. T's especially nice if you live in place where it's cold in the winter and you can enjoy the soulful Russian music to the sight of fresh fallen snow and bare tree branches. I read that the slow "andante cantibale" movement of the String Quartet brought tears to the face of Leo Tolstoy at an early performance of it.
> 
> The Piano Concerto #1 is an old war-horse, maybe the most popular concerto ever composed and Lang Lang plays in the grand fashion, as a throwback to the Romantic style of piano-playing with just a little bit of Liberace added in for show.
> 
> Karajan's treatment of the beautiful "Serenade" and the lively "Capriccio Italien" is very much on point and I sometimes think that K was often better in the French and Russian repertoire than he was in Beethoven or Brahms. I think that along with Rimsky's "Capriccio Espanol" and Copland's "El Salon Mexico", T's "Capriccio Italien" is my favorite travelogue.


Love the Tchaikovsky String Quartet no 1and "andante cantibale" is so sublime


----------



## jim prideaux

Martinu (1st) Hindemith and Honegger Cello Concertos-Moser, Popper and the Deutsche Radio Philharmonie.(Hanssler Classic)


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: Violin Concerto & Violin Sonata No. 3* Chicago Symphony Orchestra with Maxim Vengerov and Daniel Barenboim conducting (and piano) on TELDEC








The Brahms violin concerto was in my youth the late romantic violin concerto -I dismissed all the rest! I've widened my appreciation over the years and regularly listen to other romantic (and non romantic) violin concertos. Still I have to say I find the Brahms my favourite romantic violin concerto - on a par with the Beethoven.

Excellent disc.


----------



## agoukass

Julius Katchen: Complete Decca Recordings

Brahms: 3 Intermezzi, Op. 111; 21 Hungarian Dances (Books I & II*)

Julius Katchen, piano 
Jean-Pierre Marty, piano*


----------



## Bulldog

Traverso said:


> *Richard Strauss*
> 
> Sonatina No 1 in F major 'Aus der Werkstatt eines Invaliden'[35'00]
> 
> Suite in B flat major Op 4[23'22]


I have that recording, and it's a honey. To be honest, I enjoy his wind music as much as any other genre he composed in.


----------



## Guest

I gave it a second listen. I suppose my opinion has improved a little, but parts are a little too static/quasi-minimalist for my taste. The pieces do have some powerful moments and interesting orchestrations, and nothing is obnoxiously avant-garde--I guess I'm just losing my taste for contemporary music. Excellent sound. (A 24 bit/48k FLAC. For some reason, BIS used a lower sampling rate than is their norm.)


----------



## Johnmusic

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart -- Le Nozze di Figaro (Die Hochzeit des Figaro)
Giunse alfin il momento ... Deh, vieni, non tardar (in German; Endlich naht sich die Stunde ... O säume länger nicht)

Susanna - Maria Cebotari
Orchester des Reichsenders Stuttgart
Karl Böhm, conductor
Stuttgart, 1938





--------------------------
Maria Cebotari "La Bohème" Musetta's aria, in German c. 1940 




*


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Mass No. 2


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## pmsummer

SIX SONATAS
*Dietrich Buxtehude*
John Holloway, Ursula Weiss - violin
Jaap ter Linden, Mogens Rasmussen - viola da gamba
Lars Ulrik Mortensen - harpsichord, organ
_
Naxos_


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Bruce

*Murthly*



Taggart said:


> Folk meets Baroque - a land of milk and honey!


Thanks for posting! Am listening now as I scan the thread. It's quite a delight! :tiphat:


----------



## Bruce

*Arg & Rat*

A couple more works from these sets to finish out my weekend.

Britten - A Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - Rattle/CBSO
Nielsen - Symphony No. 4 - Rattle/CBSO









Shostakovich - Piano Concerto No. 1 in C minor - Argerich (piano); Guy Touvron (trumpet); Jörg Faerber/Württemburgisches Kammerorchester, Heilbronn


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven*: Piano sonatas
Op.101/106
Daniel Barenboim


----------



## chefmclean

Being blown away by Hovhaness’ Concerto for Soprano Saxophone & Strings from Gil Rose/Boston Modern Orchestra Project

Everything I’ve listened to of this composer has been phenomenal (to me).


----------



## deprofundis

Im currently listening to Giaches de Wert and Pierre de la rue cd by Bo Holten musica ficta, pretty great,, and i will follow this excellent purchased by ars subtilior of Antonius de Civitate, im waiting for a friend ,ssince i have a tough day and was angry beyond word, so i decide to invite a friend ,and that about it.Have a good night folks.


----------



## danj

Can't go wrong here...


----------



## Pugg

*Boccherini* - Symphonies & Cello Concertos.

Stuttgarter Kammerorchester, Johannes Goritzki

Boccherini: Cello Concerto No. 4 in C major, G477
Boccherini: Cello Concerto No. 2 in D major G479
Boccherini: Octet, G470
Boccherini: Symphony, G521


----------



## senza sordino

It's all Bartok all day long here

Miraculous Mandarin, Dance Suite and Hungarian Picture









Solo Violin Sonata, Sonata for violin and piano nos 1&2, Rhapsody for violin and piano nos 1&2, Romanian Folk Dances. Terrific album 









String quartets 1-6, superb stuff here









Violin Concerti 1&2, Viola Concerto









Concerto for Orchestra, Dance Suite, Music for Strings, percussion and Celeste 









A wonderful day of music, it's hard to say what the highlight was. Perhaps I'd say those String Quartets are hard to beat.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler* - Symphony 9

Klaus Tennstedt conducting.


----------



## kyjo

Schuman's Symphony no. 8:









This is dark, gritty, sometimes frightening music. We are a very long way from the populism of Copland or the warm Romanticism of Hanson here. Schuman does lighten things up a bit in the finale, but not much. Bernstein and the NYPO give a fantastically committed performance, as always.

Griffes' _The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan_:









Intoxicating, atmospheric music. It's a real shame Griffes died so young.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Elgar*: Enigma Variations, Pomp & Circumstance Marches Nos. 1 & 2

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein

DG 2532 067 (DDD) Vinyl edition


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti *- Roberto Devereux

Beverly Sills, Peter Glossop, Robert Ilosfalvy, Beverly Wolff, et al

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Ambrosian Opera chorus
Conductor: Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## Guest

*Bach*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Beethoven's orchestral and orchestral-vocal/choral works part three today.

Mass in C op.86 (1807):



Piano Concerto no. 5 (_Emperor_) in E-flat op.73 (1809-10):



_Egmont_ - overture and incidental music for speaker, soprano and orchestra for the play by J.W. von Goethe op.84 (1810):










_The Ruins of Athens_ - overture from the music to the play by August von Kotzebue op.113 (1811):



Symphony no. 7 in A op.92 (1811-12):
Symphony no. 8 in F op.93 (1812):


----------



## Guest

*Bach*


----------



## Marinera

I've been listening to little else in the past three days.

























And today Biber's Missa Christi Resurgentis, plus several short excursions into Rameau operas and grand motets.


----------



## Pugg

​
_Nikolay Khozyainov Piano Recital_

Nikolay Khozyainov (piano)

Chopin: Bolero, Op. 19
Chopin: Nocturne No. 3 in B major, Op. 9 No. 3
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 2 in B flat minor, Op. 35 'Marche funèbre'
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage, 2ème année, Italie (7 pieces), S. 161
Liszt: Après une lecture du Dante, fantasia quasi sonata (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 7)
Liszt: Canzonetta del Salvator Rosa (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 3)
Liszt: Il penseroso (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 2)
Liszt: Sonetto 104 del Petrarca (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 5)
Liszt: Sonetto 123 del Petrarca (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 6)
Liszt: Sonetto 47 del Petrarca (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 4)
Liszt: Sposalizio (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 1)
Liszt: Fantasy on Themes from Mozart's Marriage of Figaro and Don Giovanni, S697


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss Waltz Gala*
Boston Pops Orchestra, Arthur Fiedler.

Strauss, J, II: An der schönen, blauen Donau, Op. 314
Strauss, J, II: Frühlingsstimmen Walzer Op. 410
Strauss, J, II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald, Op. 325
Strauss, J, II: Künstlerleben, Op. 316
Strauss, J, II: Rosen aus dem Süden, Op. 388
Strauss, J, II: Wein, Weib und Gesang, Op. 333


----------



## Joe B

Beethoven's "Missa Solemnis"


----------



## Guest

*Bach*


----------



## Pugg

*Moussorgsky* / *Chopin.*

Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra/ Byron Janis (piano), Antal Dorati

Chopin: Étude Op. 25 No. 3 in F major
Chopin: Études (12), Op. 25
Chopin: Étude Op. 25 No. 1 in A flat major 'Aeolian Harp'
Chopin: Étude Op. 25 No. 2 in F minor
Chopin: Étude Op. 25 No. 4 in A minor
Chopin: Étude Op. 25 No. 5 in E minor
Chopin: Étude Op. 25 No. 6 in G sharp minor
Chopin: Étude Op. 25 No. 7 in C sharp minor
Chopin: Étude Op. 25 No. 8 in D flat major
Chopin: Étude Op. 25 No. 9 in G flat major 'Butterfly'
Chopin: Étude Op. 25 No. 10 in B minor
Chopin: Étude Op. 25 No. 11 in A minor 'Winter Wind'
Chopin: Étude Op. 25 No. 12 in C minor
Chopin: Waltz No. 3 in A minor 'Grande Valse Brillante', Op. 34 No. 2
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version)


----------



## Sonata

*Rossini: La Donna Del Lago*


----------



## Guest

*Debussy*

La Mer (vinyl)


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Maayani - Ouverture Solenelle (Mehta/Jerusalem)
Raichev - Symphony #5 (Lolov/Balkanton)*


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Symphonie concertante K297B / Oboe concerto.

Heinz Holliger (oboe), Hermann Baumann (horn), Aurele Nicolet (flute), Klaus Thunemann (bassoon)

Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields, Neville Marriner.


----------



## Guest

*Brahms*

Christa Ludwig, Mezzo Soprano 
Leonard Bernstein, Piano

Live recording (vinyl)


----------



## eljr

Herbert von Karajan
Karajan: Sibelius, 1976-1981

Release Date May 27, 2014
Duration04:24:32
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Orchestral
Recording Date1976 - 1981

Listening to all 4 discs this morning.


----------



## JACE

*J.S. Bach: French Suites No. 5, BWV 816 and No. 6, BWV 817; Overture in the French Style, BWV 831 / Glenn Gould (Sony)*


----------



## San Antone

Paul Hillier & Theatre of Voices : Fragments

Paul Hillier and the Theatre of Voices has resurrected anywhere between one and seven fragmentary selections from ancient scores for each of the five areas represented: Italy (13th C.), Greece (14th C.), Russia (17th C.), England (13-14th C.), and France (13th C). Though each has its distinct flavor, there is an overall austerity and common harmonic genetics in all five territories' music.


----------



## bejart

Joseph Mysivecek (1737-1781): String Quartet No.3 in F Major

Giancarlo de Lorenzo leading the Ensemble Vox Aurae


----------



## Guest

*Delius*

Violin Concerto


----------



## Pugg

*Gilbert* & *Sullivan*: The Gondoliers

D'Oyly Carte Opera Company, New Symphony Orchestra of London, Isidore Godfrey


----------



## bejart

Antonio Salieri: Double Concerto in C Major

Jorg Faerber conducting the Kammerorchester Heilbron -- Dagmar Becker, flute -- Lajos Lenszes, oboe


----------



## kyjo

Bulldog said:


> A Naxos disc of York Bowen's String Quartets nos. 2 and 3 plus the Phantasy-Quintet. This same recording was originally on British Music Society. Cool music in the late romantic vein with a touch of early 20th century sensibilities.


Bowen's Piano Trio in E minor, available on Chandos, impressed me greatly.


----------



## Marinera

Renee Fleming - Schubert Lieder


----------



## kyjo

jim prideaux said:


> Martinu (1st) Hindemith and Honegger Cello Concertos-Moser, Popper and the Deutsche Radio Philharmonie.(Hanssler Classic)


The Martinu and Honegger are two of my favorite cello concerti! The Hindemith is very good as well.


----------



## Bulldog

Just finished listening to Bach's complete WTC played by pianist Roger Woodward on the Celestial Harmonies label. If you go for Rosalyn Tureck's way with Bach, Woodward is sure to please. I love them both.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## eljr

Herbert von Karajan
Karajan 1947-1958: Bach, Beethoven, Brahms - Choral Music

Release Date May 13, 2014
Duration05:53:09
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateOctober 20, 1947 - October 22, 1947

Doubt I will get through all 5 today. If I don't I'll finish them up in the morning.


----------



## bharbeke

*Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme*
Rostropovich, Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic

*Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol*
Neeme Jarvi, Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra

These pieces have both been upgraded to a top rating. In the case of Tchaikovsky, it was even the same performance, just judged differently by me today than when I first heard it.


----------



## agoukass

Debussy: Suite Bergamasque, L'isle joyeuse, Images (Book I), Encores

Sviatoslav Richter, piano


----------



## Malx

Sibelius, String Quartet in D minor - Griller Quartet.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Horn Duos, KV 487

Martin van de Merwe and Jos Buurman, horns


----------



## Boston Charlie

This morning: Rachmaninoff's "Vespers/All Night Vigil" (by the Robert Shaw Festival Singers); Grechaninov's "All Night Vigil" and three other Russian Orthodox liturgical works, "Now the Powers of Heaven", "In thy Kingdom" and "Lord, now Lettest Thou Thy Servant" (by the Holst Singers conducted by Stephen Layton)...

...along with the religious works of Bach and Orlando Gibbons, Rachmaninoff's "Vespers/All Night Vigil" is my favorite among religious works composed specifically as church music. There's something in Rach's "Vespers/All-Night Vigil" that hits a nerve with me. While not musically similar to African-American Gospel music, there's a similar feeling of soulfulness in "Vespers" that I think touches upon the overall suffering of the Russian people. Robert Shaw's American choral group does an excellent job as far as I can tell (although, someone more familiar with the Russian language might see that differently). I heard once on classical radio that what made Robert Shaw's approach special was his ability to make a multitude of voices sound like just an intimate few.

I was so taken with Rach's "Vespers/All Night Vigil" that I once sought out more Russian Orthodox music, including the Grechaninov and a couple of religious works by Tchaikovsky and one other by Rachmaninoff; all nice with powerful moments but nothing along the lines of Rach's masterpiece, although Grechanininov's "In Thy Kingdom" does stand out as quite beautiful.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Beathoven's orchestral and orchestral-vocal/choral works - fourth and final part tonight.

_King Stephen_ - overture and incidental music for chorus and orchestra op.117 [Text: A. von Kotzebue] (1811):
_Elegischer Gesang (Elegiac Song)_ for four solo voices and strings op.118 [Text: I.F. Castelli] (1814):
_Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt (Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage)_ - cantata for chorus and orchestra op.112 [Text: J.W. von Goethe] (1815):
_Opferlied (Song of Sacrifice)_ for soprano, chorus and orchestra op.121b [Text: F. von Matthisson] (1822):
_Bundeslied (Fellowship Song)_ for alto and soprano, three-part chorus and six wind instruments op.122 [Text: J.W. von Goethe] (comp. by 1822):



_Missa solemnis_ in D for four solo voices, mixed choir and orchestra op.123 (1819-23):



Symphony no. 9 in D-minor for orchestra with a final movement for four solo voices and chorus op.125 [Text: F. Schiller] (1817-24):


----------



## agoukass

Rachmaninoff: Corelli Variations; Preludes

Lazar Berman, piano


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Copeland's "Piano Concerto"


----------



## Johnmusic

_*An expressive voice and singer new to me.
FLORICA CRISTOFOREANU - Samson et Dalila "S'apre per te il mio cor" (In italiano) 
Opera Youtube thread

Brava in voice and interpretation and technique.
Florica Cristoforeanu, "O Mio Fernando" La Favorita 




*_*

From the Album "Opera! The Italian School" The Romanian mezzo (1887-1960) made her debut in 1907 in a public recital in Bucharest. She was well received, and by the early 20's was off to Italy (Milan and Rome) and South America (Buenos Aires), and then to Brazil. She soon developed a reputation for the roles of Carmen and Dalila. She had a strong lower register, as did a fair number of the mezzos of that period.*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 67. Mozart, Requiem*

The latest season of Mozart In the Jungle made me realize it's been a while since I've heard Mozart's requiem.


----------



## laurie

Joe B said:


> Listening to Copeland's "Piano Concerto"


Anyone who's a fan of Copland's Piano Concerto (&/or Leonard Bernstein  ) will enjoy this ...


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: "Moonlight" and "Hammerklavier" Piano Sonatas*
Murray Perahia

Maybe "Hammerklavier" will never be a standout work for me, but this is the first rendition I have heard that I can say I enjoyed all the way through. The "Moonlight" performance was good but not great, standing out mostly in the third movement.


----------



## Eramire156

*Gustav Mahler
Das Lied von der Erde*

*Janet Baker
Jess Thomas

Josef Krips
San Francisco Symphony Orchestra *

Recordred Live, March 1970


----------



## laurie

kyjo said:


> Griffes' _The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan_:
> 
> View attachment 101685
> 
> 
> Intoxicating, atmospheric music. It's a real shame Griffes died so young.


It's a wonderful piece, isn't it? I've no doubt that many more great works would have followed. (He was only 35 when he died in the worldwide flu pandemic of 1919/20)
Inspired by the current American music game, I've been revisiting Griffes all morning, starting with this cheap cd that I bought years ago; it was my introduction to Griffes & his lovely piano pieces ~















More piano:...................................... And I've just ordered this one ...






. ..........








"The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan", etc; Gerard Schwarz & the Seattle Symphony ~








Also here is Deems Taylor's "Through the Looking Glass", a charming suite (really like a tone poem) based on the Lewis Carroll book.


----------



## Joe B

I haven't listened to this in years (the 8th is not one of my favorites...I prefer the first 6 symphonies). I bought this when it was first released. The recording could have been better.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Liszt - Un sospiro (Marc André Hamelin) 





------------------------------------------------
This is the 4th etude from his set of 12 etudes in minor keys. This etude is mainly transcribed with theme and style from Alkan's Grande Etude op. 76 no. 3, Rondo Toccata (hands-reunited) for right hand and Etude op. 39 no 7, Symphony for Piano Solo: Finale for left hand. But, there are some variations included (a little from Le Festin d'Esope).





*


----------



## bejart

First listen to a new arrival ---










Ferdinand Ries(1784-1838): Piano Concerto in C Minor, Op.115

Uwe Grodd directing the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra -- Christopher Hinterhuber, piano


----------



## Guest




----------



## D Smith

Schubert: String Quartet No. 14. Takacs Quartet. Still my favourite recording of 'Death and the Maiden.'


----------



## cougarjuno

*Spohr - Concertantes for 2 Violins and Orchestra (Op. 48 and 88); Grand Polonaise Op. 40; Potpourri Op. 59*

Ulf Hoelscher and Gunhild Hoelscher (violin); Radio Symphony Orchestra Berlin/ Christian Frohlich


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (17391-1813): String Quartet in G Major, Op.6, No.4

Eybler Quartet: Julia Wedmann and Aisslynn Nosky, violins -- Patrick Jordan, viola -- Margaret Gay, cello


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn, String Quartets, Op. 50 #3 In E Flat Major, Op. 50 #6 In D Major "The Frog", Op. 54 #1 In G Major, Op. 54 #2 In C Major:
Pro Arte Quartet:


----------



## laurie

Joe B said:


>


I'm not into opera, so I don't really know who Jonas Kaufmann is, but I've noticed his photo in this thread many times (because ... how could I ~ or any woman! ~ _not _notice?!  ) & I just have to say .... 
*OMG, his hair!!* It's _gorgeous_! (the rest of him's not too shabby either). I really, _really_ want to run my fingers over ...... his _hair!_

(what did you think I was going to say?! :lol: :devil: )


----------



## Johnmusic

*Prokofiev-- CONCERTO No. 2, IN. G MINOR, Op. 63

Jascha Heifetz Violinist

Boston Symphony Orchestra - Serge Koussevitzky --conductor




*


----------



## Guest

As much as I like Daniil Trifinov's playing, I greatly prefer this version for its more powerful performances and better sound.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Pugg

​*
Beethoven *: Violin Concerto, Romances nos. 1 & 2
Chicago SO / Barenboim


----------



## Pugg

laurie said:


> I'm not into opera, so I don't really know who Jonas Kaufmann is, but I've noticed his photo in this thread many times (because ... how could I ~ or any woman! ~ _not _notice?!  ) & I just have to say ....
> *OMG, his hair!!* It's _gorgeous_! (the rest of him's not too shabby either). I really, _really_ want to run my fingers over ...... his _hair!_
> 
> (what did you think I was going to say?! :lol: :devil: )


Forget about the pic, just buy the CD, you'll be surprised.


----------



## Pugg

Johann Wilhelm *Hertel*: Three Harp Concertos

Silke Aichhorn (harp)

Kurpfälzische Kammerorchester, Kevin Griffiths


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*- Symphony No. 4 / Grosse Fuge

Academy Of St. Martin-In-The-Fields: Neville Marriner

_LP edition _


----------



## agoukass

Bach: Flute Sonatas

Jean Pierre Rampal, flute 
Robert Veyron-Lacroix, harpsichord


----------



## Bruce

*Willson & Richter*

Meredith Willson - Symphony No. 1 in F minor - William Stromberg/Moscow SO









Both the symphonies on this disc are really fine works. It's a pity they aren't more well known; perhaps because Willson was writing in a more traditional tonal style while other composers of "serious" music were experimenting with more abstruse styles. It was only recently I discovered that Willson wrote such music; I only knew him as the composer of the music for "The Music Man".

And Max Richter - Vivaldi Recoposed - Daniel Hope (violin); Raphael Alpermann (harpsichord); Andre de Ridder/Konzerthaus Kammerorchester Berlin









This work is a lot of fun to listen to.


----------



## Bruce

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Beethoven*- Symphony No. 4 / Grosse Fuge
> 
> Academy Of St. Martin-In-The-Fields: Neville Marriner
> 
> _LP edition _


Ah, that's an old favorite! I still pull it out once in a while to listen to it. A very fine recording of Beethoven!


----------



## Pugg

*Ries & Beethoven*: Clarinet Trios

Jurgen Demmler (clarinet), Peter Grabinger (piano), Markus Tillier (cello)


----------



## Pugg

Bruce said:


> Ah, that's an old favorite! I still pull it out once in a while to listen to it. A very fine recording of Beethoven!


Bought it for only €1,00


----------



## deprofundis

I will be listening to classical music during night time, wanna know why? i hate parasitiic noise polution people makes outside it ruined the music, i kid you not,i will be listening to the mighty Pierre de la Rue ensemble capella pratensis, Bo Holten was sweet offering but this one is just has good perhaps better cd super audio hmm hmm...Why this obsession whit Pierre de la Rue, we;ll im expecting in march a new double cd of Pierre de la Rue on, the wonderfull,skillfull, sublime Beauty Farm ensemble next march woaw i am woaww, yeah... sorry , but i rejoice whit passion when there a new beauty farm cd i can help it,.Any fan of Beauty Farm ensemble here needless to says i have all there album,i love the warm deep bassus, the contra tenor, the tenors are just perfect.The only ensemble that rival this ensemble in skill is ORF paradise regaiined, but my beef whit ORF is the following my album dude in canada dosen have an account whit ORF , only fra bernardo, yep, and that about it folk short and sweet , the way you like it , the way op and admin like it.

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*JS Bach & CPE Bach*: Oboe Concertos

Heinz Holliger (oboe d'amore), Heinz Holliger (oboe), Thomas Zehetmair (violin), Massimo Polidori (cello), Andreas Erismann (harpsichord)

Camerata Bern.


----------



## Guest

*Palestrina*










CD1


----------



## Pugg

*Rossini*: Il Barbiere di Siviglia

Beverly Sills (Rosina), Nicolai Gedda (Il Conte Almaviva), Sherrill Milnes (Figaro), Renato Capecchi (Dr. Bartolo), Ruggero Raimondi (Dr. Bartolo), Fedora Barbieri (Berta) & Joseph Galiano (Fiorello)

John Alldis Choir & London Symphony Orchestra, James Levine

1816 First Performance of Gioacchino Rossini's opera The Barber of Seville in Rome


----------



## Jacck

I am listening to the *Walküre by Wagner* and I am about halfway through. It goes slowly, because I am going through the German text first, I read the text without the music and find out words I do not know, and only afterwards I listen to the music with the text at hand. So instead of 3.5 hours, it takes me 7 hours to listen to it.

for a change, I listened to *Furtwängler Symphony 2*


----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantate*

Christ lag in Todes Banden BWV 4
Cantata for Easter Sunday

An early cantate and one of my favorites.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This woman is about to finish her Diploma at the State Academy. Pretty good!


----------



## Guest

*Josquin Desprez*


----------



## Haydn man

More Perahia playing Bach this morning


----------



## Pugg

​
*Smetana*: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2

Pavel Haas Quartet


----------



## deprofundis

im currently listening to Giaches de Wert incredible music motets and delicieous madriiigals hmm hmm yum , very good classical composer , remind me of gesualdo how strange, yet he is as flemish as it gets dont ask me why i dont know, is polyphony colorful dissonant very smart i might had and it5'S ont brilliant (der mottetens) , the madrigals are on other label but are sure wort the listen i have both see.., so that abouty it for this post.Thanks for readfings cclassy classical lovers folks.


:tiphat:


----------



## Marinera

Started my day with Alfonso X El Sabio









Now I have almost finished listening to Agricola - disk 2 from Paul Van Nevel box set









Next

Maria Cristina Kiehr and Concerto Soave perform 17th century Italian women composers works


----------



## San Antone

deprofundis said:


> I will be listening to classical music during night time, wanna know why? i hate parasitiic noise polution people makes outside it ruined the music, i kid you not,i will be listening to the mighty Pierre de la Rue ensemble capella pratensis, Bo Holten was sweet offering but this one is just has good perhaps better cd super audio hmm hmm...Why this obsession whit Pierre de la Rue, we;ll im expecting in march a new double cd of Pierre de la Rue on, the wonderfull,skillfull, sublime Beauty Farm ensemble next march woaw i am woaww, yeah... sorry , but i rejoice whit passion when there a new beauty farm cd i can help it,.Any fan of Beauty Farm ensemble here needless to says i have all there album,i love the warm deep bassus, the contra tenor, the tenors are just perfect.The only ensemble that rival this ensemble in skill is ORF paradise regaiined, but my beef whit ORF is the following my album dude in canada dosen have an account whit ORF , only fra bernardo, yep, and that about it folk short and sweet , the way you like it , the way op and admin like it.
> 
> :tiphat:


Some good recordings mentioned in your post.

TD






Via a very good YouTube channel: Callixtus


----------



## Pugg

​
_Homage to Horowitz/ Nikolai Tokarev _(piano)

Chopin: Mazurka No. 7 in F minor, Op. 7 No. 3
Chopin: Mazurka No. 13 in A minor, Op. 17 No. 4
Chopin: Mazurka No. 17 in B flat minor, Op. 24 No. 4
Chopin: Mazurka No. 25 in B minor, Op. 33 No. 4
Cimarosa: Keyboard Sonata in A Minor, C.56
Cimarosa: Keyboard Sonata In D Minor, C.79
Cimarosa: Keyboard Sonata in F Major, C.71
Liszt: Fantasy on Themes from Mozart's Marriage of Figaro and Don Giovanni, S697
Rosenblatt, A: Liszt-Fantasy
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K19 in F major
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K141 in D minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K551 in B flat major
Scriabin: Étude Op. 2 No. 1 in C sharp minor
Scriabin: Étude Op. 8 No. 12 in D sharp minor
Scriabin: Prelude, Op. 8 No. 12 in D sharp minor


----------



## pmsummer

SHEHERAZADE
*Nikolay Rimsky-Korsakov*
Czech Radio Symphony Orchestra Bratislava
Ondrej Lenard - conductor
_
Naxos_


----------



## Sonata

Some excellent music to relax to:

*Boccherini's Complete Cello Sonatas*








*
Rossini's Overtures conducted by Neville Mariner *


----------



## Vasks

_On vinyl_

*Rossini - Overture to "Demetrio & Polibio" (Marriner/Philips)
Saint-Saens - Romance for Horn & Piano (Tuckwell/London)
Chopin/Stokowski - Mazurka in B-flat minor (Stokowski/Columbia)
Dvorak - Piano Concerto (Frantz/Columbia)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*

Lily Laskine (harp), Jean-Pierre Rampal (flute) & Jacques Lancelot

Jean-Francois Paillard Chamber Orchestra, Jean-François Paillard

Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622
Mozart: Flute & Harp Concerto in C major, K299


----------



## Guest

*Haydn*

Symphonies 88-90


----------



## eljr

laurie said:


> I'm not into opera, so I don't really know who Jonas Kaufmann is, but I've noticed his photo in this thread many times (because ... how could I ~ or any woman! ~ _not _notice?!  ) & I just have to say ....
> *OMG, his hair!!* It's _gorgeous_! (the rest of him's not too shabby either). I really, _really_ want to run my fingers over ...... his _hair!_
> 
> (what did you think I was going to say?! :lol: :devil: )


Now this is just flat out funny... lol


----------



## elgar's ghost

Road-testing three new arrivals today.

(7) _Toccatas _BWV910-916 (c. 1704-15):










(30) _Inventions and Sinfonias_ BWV772-801 (1720-25):










Symphony no. 2 (_The English_) op.65 (1947-48):
Symphony no. 9 op.111 (1970-71):


----------



## bharbeke

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 4*
Wand, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra

This is my first real success with Bruckner. It's not up to the level of a favorite, but it would have been great to be in that concert hall to hear it.


----------



## Pugg

​*
Dvorák*: Cello Concerto *Bruch*: Kol Nidrei /*Tchaikovsky* : Rococo Variations

Janos Starker (cello)

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati.


----------



## Ras

I'm listening to *Andreas Staier and Concerto Cologne playing Mozart's Jeunehomme on a fortepiano. *:


----------



## eljr

Charles Bruffy / Kansas City Chorale / Phoenix Chorale
Rachmaninoff: All-Night Vigil

Release Date March 2, 2015
Duration01:15:26
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateMay 24, 2014 - May 26, 2014
Recording Location
Cathedral of St Peter the Apostle, Kansas City, Kansas


----------



## Pugg

​
*Giordano*- Fedora

Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini (highlights)

_Magda Olivero_, Mario del Monaco, Tito Gobbi & Leonardo Monreale

Monte Carlo National Opera Orchestra, Lamberto Gardelli and Nicola Rescigno


----------



## vesteel

Mendelssohn's beautiful Octet


----------



## Jacck

*Bernard Herrmann : Symphony (1941)*
for me this is the most enjoyable american symphony I found so far. (not that I heard so many, still exploring)


----------



## Robert Gamble

So maybe I do like solo piano music. Really digging Beethoven's piano sonatas. Later I'll try a different style for the Deep Listening Project's week 3 selection, Prokofiev's Sonata #6.


----------



## Guest

*Beethoven-Schubert*

Beethoven Octet
Schubert Octet

Lovely music,especially the Schubert Octet with a beautiful opening, romance in all its splendor and intimacy.


----------



## D Smith

Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky. Schipper/NYP/Chookasian. By far my favourite performance of this work. A desert island disc for me.


----------



## Merl

Dvorak 4 by Neumann. I've always enjoyed Neumann's Dvorak. It helps having the wonderful Czech P.O. playing so beautifully.


----------



## chill782002

Nothing like hearing a composer play his own compositions. These recordings also remind me of what a great pianist Bartok was...


----------



## Flavius

Bantock: Omar Khayyam. Wyn-Rogers, Spence, Williams, BBC Sym. Chorus & Orch./ Handley (Chandos)


----------



## Robert Gamble

Before Prokofiev's Piano Sonata though, I'll cleanse my palate as it were from Beethoven. And listen to the 2nd Symphony of Elgar's for the first time.


----------



## Johnmusic

*GRACE MOORE SINGS - OUR SONG-Jerome Kern song- 1937 

Grace Moore (December 5, 1898[- January 26, 1947) was an American operatic soprano and actress in musical theatre and film.[2] She was nicknamed the "Tennessee Nightingale." Her films helped to popularize opera by bringing it to a larger audience. She was nominated for the Academy Award for Best Actress for her performance in One Night of Love.





*


----------



## Guest

*Melos Ensemble*

Beethoven Duo No. 1 for clarinet and bassoon
Schumann Fantasiestücke OP.73
Schumann Märchenerzählungen Op.132
Brahms clarinet quartet
Reger clarinet quintet


----------



## Boston Charlie

Today in the car: Mahler's "Das Lied Von Der Erde" by Herbert Von Karajan & the Berlin Phil. w/Rene Kollo & Christa Ludwig as soloists...

...though it mystified me for several years, "Das Lied Von Der Erde" made my list of favorite recordings during my middle age (approx. age 43 or 45 or so). Christa Ludwig must really like "Das Lied Von Der Erde" as she recorded it at least 4 or 5 times with various conductors, orchestras and soloists. Anyway, this is a seemingly flawless recording, even better than the one Bernstein made a few years earlier with the Israel Philharmonic and the exact same soloists. HvK gets a beautiful sound from the Berlin Philharmonic, and seems to present the music in a way that is perfectly balanced; quite an achievement for a conductor who came late to Mahler and wasn't known as one of the great Mahlerians.


----------



## KenOC

Marcus Blunt, Concertino for Bassoon and String Orchestra (1989). Very nice, from an interesting composer.


----------



## chill782002

Mr Rosenthal is a pianist I've only discovered recently but he was apparently one of Liszt's star pupils. His Chopin is astounding, equalled only by Sofronitsky in my opinion.


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich's Leningrad Symphony, Bernstein and the Chicagoans. In my book, the best performance available.


----------



## Eramire156

*Michael Spyres
Espoir
*








*Carlo Rizzi
Halle *

The debut solo recital album from acclaimed American tenor Michael Spyres. This album includes arias in French and Italian by Donizetti, Berlioz, Verdi and Rossini, as well as duets with Joyce El-Khoury.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## pmsummer

BRANDENBURG CONCERTOS
_Nos. 1, 2, 4; Overture No. 2
mit Originalinstrumenten_
J*ohann Sebastian Bach*
Concentus Musicus Wien
Nikolaus Harnoncourt - director
_
TELDEC_


----------



## Flavius

Bax: Quintet for harp and strings; Elegiac Trio for harp, viola and flute; Fantasy Sonata for harp and viola; Sonata for flute and harp. Mobius-- Ito, Honoré...McGhee, Nicholls (Naxos)


----------



## pmsummer

POPULAR TUNES IN 17TH CENTURY ENGLAND
_Airs Populaire Anglais du XVIIe Siècle_ 
*Various Contemporary Popular Composers*
London Tunes - Country Dances - Four Ballads Mentioned by Shakespeare - The 17th Century Top Three - Across the Channel - Across the Border - John Playford's English Dancing Master - The new Exchange - The Kettle Drum - A health to Betty - The fine Companion - The healths
The Broadside Band
- Jeremy Barlow; Alistair McLachlan; George Weigand; Rosemary Thorndycraft 
Jeremy Barlow - director
_
 Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Guest

This is easily one of the most interesting and enchanting recordings that I've heard in a long time. The instrument was first conceived by Leonardo da Vinci, but apparently he never made one. Over the centuries a few similar instruments were made, but they never caught on. The player on this recording made his own! Basically, one plays it like a normal keyboard, but it bows the strings instead of striking them, and it sustains the sound for as long as the pedal is held down. The result sounds like a viol ensemble with slight organ overtones due to the sustain capabilities. For more info, go to http://www.violaorganista.com/en/home/


----------



## Heliogabo

Orchestral suites 3 & 4

Hogwood´s fellows never fails in this repertoire to my taste


----------



## Boston Charlie

This afternoon: Frederic Rzewski's "The People United Will Never Be Defeated" played by Yuji Takahashi...

...I knew nothing about Yuji Takahashi until fairly recently when I discovered the above recording on YouTube. Since then I've purchased Takahashi's wonderful and hard-to-find recording of Rzewski's "People United" along with some other Takahashi recordings featuring music by Xanakis, Cage, Takemitsu, Bach and some works by Takahashi himself who doubles as an avant-garde composer. "People United" is one of my favorite works for piano; it takes the Chilean protest anthem through 36 variations and each variation represents a different style of piano playing (from Romantic to Ultra-Modern).


----------



## Flavius

Le Divin Arcadelt: Missa 'Ave Regina caelorum'--the motet 'Ave, Regina caelorum', by Andreas de Silva, and motets by Palestrina. (Chandos)


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Frank Bridge's "String Quartet No. 4"


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Hanson's Symphony #7: "A Sea Symphony"


----------



## KJ von NNJ

I have been listening to the Beethoven symphonies over the last three days. The 1970's DG set by Herbert von Karajan and the Berlin Philharmonic. This set is famous (infamous?) for it's softer sonics. Depending on the equipment and the settings chosen for listening, one can get mixed feelings about the performances. True, if the listener likes to hear lean textures and little reverberation, this set would be the antithesis of what would be required. Also, if one prefers a period approach this set would probably not satisfy.

However if you like it BIG and lush, feast your ears. Karajan's tempos are on the quicker side but relaxed when it is required. I find that adding more treble to the sound increases clarity quite a bit. Plus, if you raise the volume a couple of notches more than usual, detail comes through in a good if not perfect way. The strings carry lots of weight and the brass have a slight glare. The woodwind playing is wonderful. The timpani certainly carries some thunder. The standout performances for me are the 6th, 8th and 9th. The first movement of the 3rd symphony clocks in at about 13 and a half minutes which is pretty quick. I like Karajan's epic 1985 traversal of this symphony the most but this 70's recording is quite epic as well. I still prefer the 60's recordings of the 5th and 7th for sheer excitement and raw clarity. I like Karajan's 80's 2nd. The 1st is a tossup between 60's and 70's as is the 4th.
The recordings are consistent in sound and texture. With this kind of lushness, some of the finer details tend to be barely noticeable but they are there all the same. It amazes me how Karajan made this orchestra sound. I'm a sucker for this approach and with some diddling of the eq and basic adjustments, it's sheer heaven to my ears. I have preferred the 60's set for a long time but this 70's set is growing on me. It's great to hear these works again. I thought they were played out in my mind. Happy to say I was wrong!


----------



## pmsummer

3 PIANO SONATAS
*Ludwig van Beethoven*
Misha Dichter - piano
_
Philips_


----------



## pmsummer

I AM THE ROSE OF SHARON 
_Early American Vocal Music, Volume 1
New England Anthems & Southern Folk Hymns_
*Andrew Law, Daniel Read, William Billings, Jerimiah Ingalls, Lucius Chapin, Elkanah Kelsey Dare, Justin Morgan, Anonymous*
The Western Wind
_
WWR_


----------



## Pugg

*Schumann*- Waldszenen • Blumenstück • Nachtstücke •


----------



## Bruce

*Moscheles & Dukas*

Moscheles - Piano Sonata No. 4 in F# minor, Op. 30 - Noël Lee (piano)









I don't have a picture of the recording cover. At any rate, it was from an old MHS Lp, which I transferred to tape before jettisoning it. So here's a picture of Ignaz Moscheles instead, a composer who's work I admire, and which was more frequently performed.

Schumann - Canon on "To Alexis", Op. Posth. - Peter Frankl (piano)









W. S. Bennett - Piano Sonata in A-flat, Op. 46 - Ian Hobson (piano)









Dukas - Piano Sonata in E minor, Op. 47 - Margaret Fingerhut (piano)


----------



## chefmclean

New Release Alert!! 
Elena Ruehr: Six String Quartets - Cypress String Quartet
Enjoyed a number of the pieces on this release.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Czerny*: Symphony No. 2, Op. 781

American Symphony Orchestra, Leon Botstein


----------



## Pugg

​
*Delibes*- Coppélia, suite - *Chopin/Douglas* les Sylphides -
B.P. Herbert von Karajan

DGG / 136 257 Red Stéréo vinyl version.


----------



## Guest

Kontrapunctus said:


> This is easily one of the most interesting and enchanting recordings that I've heard in a long time. The instrument was first conceived by Leonardo da Vinci, but apparently he never made one. Over the centuries a few similar instruments were made, but they never caught on. The player on this recording made his own! Basically, one plays it like a normal keyboard, but it bows the strings instead of striking them, and it sustains the sound for as long as the pedal is held down. The result sounds like a viol ensemble with slight organ overtones due to the sustain capabilities. For more info, go to http://www.violaorganista.com/en/home/


Now I can't see the images--can anyone else see them?


----------



## Haydn man

"Eroica" from this set
I like Abbado, he has a lightness of touch with this and has the BPO moving along at a reasonably brisk pace


----------



## kyjo

Respighi's _Trittico botticelliano_:









A fantastic recording of this delightful, brightly colored work.

Shostakovich's Piano Trio no. 1 (Jansen/Thedéen/Nebolsin):






Though I'm not completely convinced by this early work as a whole, its lyrical moments are lovely and don't sound much like the mature Shostakovich.


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*: Symphony No. 4

Margaret Price (soprano)

San Francisco Symphony, Edo de Waart


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: String Quartets Nos. 14 & 15

Cleveland Quartet


----------



## Marinera

> Now I can't see the images--can anyone else see them?


Yesterday I had such an issue once. Images appeared after I refreshed the page. I thought it was my computer. Though there was also a problem in 'Beethoven overrated' thread when I couldn't get to the last page..so perhaps bugs or something else is responsible.

HMMM.. I checked Kontrapunctus post now and refreshed the page twice, didn't work, no images.

another update - now it shows the picture after reloading again. Finicky.


----------



## Pugg

Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet

Samuel Linay (treble), Pamela Mildenhall (soprano), Arnold Schoenberg Chor (chorus), Stafford Dean (bass), Barry Mora (baritone), Helen Field (soprano), Arthur Davies (tenor), Thomas Hampson (baritone), Elizabeth Doble (singer), Roisin Dempsey (baritone), John Antoniou (baritone), Patricia Ann Caya (alto), Kimberly Barber (soprano), Vincent Pirillo (tenor), Andrea Mellis (soprano), Maria Venuti (mezzo-soprano), David McShane (baritone)

Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## Marinera

Pugg said:


> Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
> 
> Samuel Linay (treble), Pamela Mildenhall (soprano), Arnold Schoenberg Chor (chorus), Stafford Dean (bass), Barry Mora (baritone), Helen Field (soprano), Arthur Davies (tenor), Thomas Hampson (baritone), Elizabeth Doble (singer), Roisin Dempsey (baritone), John Antoniou (baritone), Patricia Ann Caya (alto), Kimberly Barber (soprano), Vincent Pirillo (tenor), Andrea Mellis (soprano), Maria Venuti (mezzo-soprano), David McShane (baritone)
> 
> Sir Charles Mackerras


The cover would have rather fitted the opera Hansel and Gretel. Or the Vilage..romeo and juliet. Haven't noticed it's Delius


----------



## Judith

This morning

Schubert 1st & 8th(unfinished symphonies)
ASMF
Neville Marriner

from box set
The Ten Symphonies


Tchaikovsky Symphony no 2
RLPO
Vasily Petrenko

Trying to familiarise myself with Tchaikovsky first three symphonies. Now know no 1 better.


----------



## Marinera

*Beethoven* - String Quartet op.18 No.3 in D Major
The Tokyo String quartet
Disk 2


----------



## Merl

Dorati's powerfully driven Brahms is stirring stuff. Symphony 1 from this set.


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert*: String Quintet & Lieder

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Laurene Durantel (double-bass)

Quatuor Ebène


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various Romantic-era choral works today.

Psalm CXV _Non nobis, Domine (Not unto Us, Lord)_ - cantata for soprano, choir and orchestra op.31 (1835):
Psalm XLII _Wie der Hirsch schreit (As Pants the Hart)_ - cantata for five solo voices, choir and orchestra op.42 (1837-38):
Psalm XCV _Kommt, laßt uns anbeten (Come, Let Us Worship)_ - cantata for tenor, choir and orchestra op.46 (1838):
Psalm CXIV _Da Israel aus Ägypten zog (When Israel out of Egypt came)_ - cantata for double choir and orchestra op.51 (1839):
Psalm XCVIII - _Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied (Sing to the Lord a New Song)_ - cantata for choir, orchestra and organ op.posth.91 (1843):










_Requiem for Mignon_ for five solo voices, chorus and orchestra op.98b [Text: J.W, von Goethe] (1849):
_Mass_ in C-minor op.147 for three solo voices, choir and orchestra (1852):










_Ave Maria (Hail, Mary)_ - motet for female chorus and organ op.12 [Text: Liturgical Latin] (1858):
Psalm XIII _Herr, wie lang...? (Lord, How Long...?)_ - motet for three-part female chorus and organ op.27 [Text: Biblical] (1859):
_Zwei Motetten_ - two motets for mixed chorus op.29 [Texts: P. Speratus] (1859 and 1860):
_Geistliches Lied (Spiritual Song)_ - motet for mixed chorus and organ op.30 [Text: P. Fleming] (1856):
_Zwei Motetten_ - two motets for mixed chorus op.74 [Texts: Biblical/Unknown (1863 and 1877):
_Fest und Gedenksprüche (Festival and Commemoration Sentences)_ - three motets for mixed chorus op.109 [Texts: Biblical] (1889):
_Drei Motetten_ - three motets for mixed chorus op.110 [Texts: Book of Psalms/anon./P.Eber] (1889):


----------



## Boston Charlie

KJ von NNJ said:


> I have been listening to the Beethoven symphonies over the last three days. The 1970's DG set by Herbert von Karajan and the Berlin Philharmonic. This set is famous (infamous?) for it's softer sonics. Depending on the equipment and the settings chosen for listening, one can get mixed feelings about the performances. True, if the listener likes to hear lean textures and little reverberation, this set would be the antithesis of what would be required. Also, if one prefers a period approach this set would probably not satisfy.
> 
> However if you like it BIG and lush, feast your ears. Karajan's tempos are on the quicker side but relaxed when it is required. I find that adding more treble to the sound increases clarity quite a bit. Plus, if you raise the volume a couple of notches more than usual, detail comes through in a good if not perfect way. The strings carry lots of weight and the brass have a slight glare. The woodwind playing is wonderful. The timpani certainly carries some thunder. The standout performances for me are the 6th, 8th and 9th. The first movement of the 3rd symphony clocks in at about 13 and a half minutes which is pretty quick. I like Karajan's epic 1985 traversal of this symphony the most but this 70's recording is quite epic as well. I still prefer the 60's recordings of the 5th and 7th for sheer excitement and raw clarity. I like Karajan's 80's 2nd. The 1st is a tossup between 60's and 70's as is the 4th.
> The recordings are consistent in sound and texture. With this kind of lushness, some of the finer details tend to be barely noticeable but they are there all the same. It amazes me how Karajan made this orchestra sound. I'm a sucker for this approach and with some diddling of the eq and basic adjustments, it's sheer heaven to my ears. I have preferred the 60's set for a long time but this 70's set is growing on me. It's great to hear these works again. I thought they were played out in my mind. Happy to say I was wrong!


Karajan is one of those musicians who rarely elicits a neutral response. Add to the mix K's controversial past during the Nazi era, makes it even harder to evaluate the music with objectivity. In my own mind, I tend to compare and contrast K with Leonard Bernstein, both contemporaries who were central figures of the great Golden Age of classical music recordings and both occupying a place as the top conductors of their day and even after their deaths, continued (and still continue) to be the top-selling conductors living on through their prolific collection of recordings. While Bernstein's earlier recordings w/the NYPO seem to contain an unrivaled energy and enthusiasm practically across the repertoire, K seems to come off as a bit too glossy and waxed up in some recordings. Even so, K does seem to turn out some excellent recordings from time to time and seemed to get better with age. Some of K's final recordings w/the Vienna Philharmonic (Bruckner 8 and excerpts from Wagner w/Jessye Norman) are among his finest. Bernstein, on the other hand, seemed to blow hot and cold as he aged and after he moved from Columbia to DG and from the NYPO to working with several different orchestras.


----------



## Guest

*Mahler*

Its been a long time that I listened to Mahler.This recording is one of my favorites.
Das Lied von der Erde


----------



## chill782002

Beethoven - Piano Concerto No 5 "Emperor"

Walter Gieseking - Piano

Bruno Walter / Wiener Philharmoniker

Recorded 1934


----------



## Pugg

Tchaikovsky - String Quartet no. 1 in D major * Borodin.- String Quartet no. 2

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Pugg

*Mendelssohn*- Violin Concertos

Viktoria Mullova (violin)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner.


----------



## Vasks

*Krassimir Kyurkchiyski - Piano Concerto [#1] (Mollova/Balkanton LP)*


----------



## Robert Gamble

Starting the morning with Brahms...


----------



## D Smith

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 7. Masur/NYP. Inspired by today's thread on this work, I put on a favourite recording. The New York Phil sounds great, and I enjoy Masur's approach, definitely not flashy, true to the score. Recommended.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Granados*- Liliana, Suite Oriental & Elisenda

Dani Espasa (piano)

Orquestra Simfònica de Barcelona i Nacional de Catalunya, Pablo González.


----------



## chefmclean

Beethoven No. 3
Gewandhausorchester w Konwitschny
http://berlin-classics-music.com/en/releases/est-1947-beethoven-edition/


----------



## Guest

*Chant Gregorien*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mascagni* - Cavalleria Rusticana

Agnes Baltsa (Santuzza), Plácido Domingo (Turiddu), Juan Pons (Alfio), Susanne Mentzer (Lola), Vera Baniewicz (Lucia)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, Giuseppe Sinopoli


----------



## Robert Gamble

Some Romantic Russian music...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm being a guitar geek and listening to some of the newest pieces by Leo Brouwer. Right now Sonata de los viajeros for guitar duo.


----------



## elgar's ghost

A selection of Schubert's partsongs plus Tchaikovsky's symphonies 4-6.

_Klage um Ali Bey I (Lament for Ali Bey - original setting)_ for three-part female choir and piano D140 [Text: M. Claudius] (1815):
_Jägerlied (Rifleman's Song)_ for two male voices and two horns D204 [Text: T. Körner] (1815):
_Lützows wilde Jagd (Lützow's Wild Hunt)_ for two male voices and two horns D205 [Text: T. Körner] (1815):
_Chor der Engel (Chorus of Angels)_ for four-part mixed choir D440 [Text: J.W. von Goethe] (1816):
_Das Dörfchen (The Hamlet)_ for four-part male choir and guitar D598 [Text: G.A. Bürger] (1817):
_Psalm 23_ for four-part female choir and piano D706 [Text: M. Mendelssohn after OT] (1820):
_Gesang der Geister über den Wassern IV (Song of the Spirits over the Waters - 4th setting)_ for eight-part male choir and strings D714 [Text: J.W. von Goethe] (1820-21):
_Die Nachtigall (The Nightingale)_ for four-part male choir and guitar/piano D724 [Text: J.K. Unger] (1821):
_Die Nacht (Night)_ for four-part male choir D983b [Text: uncertain - possibly F.W. Krummacher] (1822):
_Gondelfahrer II (The Gondolier - 2nd setting)_ for four-part male choir and guitar/piano D809 [Text: J. Mayrhoher] (1824):
_Kantate für Irene von Kiesewetter_ for four-part mixed choir and piano duet D936 [Text: anon.] (1827):
_Glaube, Hoffnung und Liebe (Belief, Hope and Love)_ for six-part mixed choir and winds/piano) D954 [Text: J.A.F. Reil] (1828):
_Psalm 92_ for baritone solo, four-part vocal quartet, four-part mixed choir and piano D953 [Text: Hebrew OT] (1828):



Symphony no. 4 in F-minor op.36 (1877-78):
Symphony no. 5 in E-minor op.64 (1888):
Symphony no. 6 (_Pathétique_) in B-minor op.74 (1893):


----------



## Guest

*Bach Cantatas*


----------



## Boston Charlie

This morning in the car: Schubert's Symphonies #8 "Unfinished" & 9 "The Great" by Bernstein w/the NYPO...

...not among my favorite symphonies but still good to have fun with now and then. My favorite Schubert symphony is the very pleasant #5.


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Boston Charlie said:


> Karajan is one of those musicians who rarely elicits a neutral response. Add to the mix K's controversial past during the Nazi era, makes it even harder to evaluate the music with objectivity. In my own mind, I tend to compare and contrast K with Leonard Bernstein, both contemporaries who were central figures of the great Golden Age of classical music recordings and both occupying a place as the top conductors of their day and even after their deaths, continued (and still continue) to be the top-selling conductors living on through their prolific collection of recordings. While Bernstein's earlier recordings w/the NYPO seem to contain an unrivaled energy and enthusiasm practically across the repertoire, K seems to come off as a bit too glossy and waxed up in some recordings. Even so, K does seem to turn out some excellent recordings from time to time and seemed to get better with age. Some of K's final recordings w the Vienna Philharmonic (Bruckner 8 and excerpts from Wagner w/Jessye Norman) are among his finest. Bernstein, on the other hand, seemed to blow hot and cold as he aged and after he moved from Columbia to DG and from the NYPO to working with several different orchestras.


In the 80's Bernstein and Karajan tended to stick with familiar repertoire, re-recording many works long prominent in their conductorial DNA. Their competition with each other is the stuff of legend. I think they both wanted to take advantage of the digital age of technology before they died. Karajan was very much into the latest in recording technology to the point where he was mostly re-doing staples in his repertoire with mixed results. By the mid-eighties members of the BPO and VPO began realizing that Karajan was not hearing the high frequencies of the music well. The orchestra's guided the old maestro through many performances. I'm sure that this was not lost on Karajan. K considered giving a go on the Cooke version of Mahler 10. Riccardo Chailly sent a score of the Mahler/Cooke version to Karajan on K's request. When Chailly got back to K several days later to ask him what he thought of it, Karajan replied that;"for some things there is simply not enough time." The VPO were much more friendly to K in his last years, and I think it shows in his last recordings with the orchestra. 
I find Bernstein's VPO, DG Beethoven 3 to be one of his greatest recordings. It's so WARM. It's tough to get the Eroica to sound that way. It's also imposing and powerful at the same time. Just a loving interpretation with lots of heart. Of course Lenny was a great composer as well as a great dirigent. It would have been fun to hear a Karajan-led performance of Lenny's music. However, as K said, for some things there is not nearly enough time. I think both men admired each other very much. They realized their adversarial kin-ship from the beginning through the mentorship of Dmitri Mitropoulis and others.


----------



## Guest

*Bach *

Ouvertüre / Suite No.4 D major BWV 1069


----------



## Boston Charlie

KJ von NNJ said:


> In the 80's Bernstein and Karajan tended to stick with familiar repertoire, re-recording many works long prominent in their conductorial DNA. Their competition with each other is the stuff of legend. I think they both wanted to take advantage of the digital age of technology before they died. Karajan was very much into the latest in recording technology to the point where he was mostly re-doing staples in his repertoire with mixed results. By the mid-eighties members of the BPO and VPO began realizing that Karajan was not hearing the high frequencies of the music well. The orchestra's guided the old maestro through many performances. I'm sure that this was not lost on Karajan. K considered giving a go on the Cooke version of Mahler 10. Riccardo Chailly sent a score of the Mahler/Cooke version to Karajan on K's request. When Chailly got back to K several days later to ask him what he thought of it, Karajan replied that;"for some things there is simply not enough time." The VPO were much more friendly to K in his last years, and I think it shows in his last recordings with the orchestra.
> I find Bernstein's VPO, DG Beethoven 3 to be one of his greatest recordings. It's so WARM. It's tough to get the Eroica to sound that way. It's also imposing and powerful at the same time. Just a loving interpretation with lots of heart. Of course Lenny was a great composer as well as a great dirigent. It would have been fun to hear a Karajan-led performance of Lenny's music. However, as K said, for some things there is not nearly enough time. I think both men admired each other very much. They realized their adversarial kin-ship from the beginning through the mentorship of Dmitri Mitropoulis and others.


I've often wondered how Karajan and Bernstein felt about one another. As the two most famous and popular conductors of their times I'd be interested to know if their rivalry contained a certain undercurrent of begrudged admiration. When it comes to Mahler, who you mention in your post, I often considered the idea that it was Bernstein who brought Karajan to Mahler late in K's career (or was it the memory of Mitropoulos who was a Mahler champion before it became fashionable?). While you mention that K had hearing problems towards the end that may have effected his musical judgement, I've speculated that Lenny's health during his later years may have also had an effect on his musical output. Lenny was a heavy drinker of alcohol (possibly even a full-blown alcoholic) as well as a heavy smoker who suffered from emphysema towards the end of his career.

Your insights into Karajan and Bernstein make for rich and thought-provoking discussion.


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Symphony no. 3 in E flat major*









*Ferenc Fricsay 
Berliner Philharmoniker *

Recorded: 6-13 October 1958


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Dmitri Shostakovich, Symphony # 7 in C Major, Op. 60 "Leningrad", Arturo Toscanini, NBC Symphony Orchestra:










spotify


----------



## chill782002

Prokofiev - Romeo and Juliet - Suite No 2

Sergei Prokofiev / Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra

Recorded 1938

The only known recording of Prokofiev conducting. The sound isn't the best but the performance provides an interesting insight into the work.


----------



## Guest

*Gregorian Chant*

Cantus Selecti


----------



## jim prideaux

Oramo and the CBSO performing Sibelius' 1st and 3rd Symphonies.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Symphony No. 7 and 10 to round out the day...


----------



## Bruce

Kontrapunctus said:


> Now I can't see the images--can anyone else see them?


Not on the post, but the link worked fine when I went to look at it.


----------



## Bruce

*Uchida on Beethoven & Mozart*

After watching this informative video on YouTube, in which Uchida compares Beethoven's 4th piano concerto with Mozart's 25th, of course I had to listen to them:






So, Beethoven's Piano Concerto No. 4 in G - Rubinstein/Leinsdorf









Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 25 in C, K.503 - Brendel/Marriner - Academy of St-M in the F


----------



## Johnmusic

*-2- Beautiful pieces of music by 2 wonderful composers *
*

Dvorak - Romance for piano and violin, Op.11 





*************************
Max Bruch - Adagio Appassionato for Violin and Orchestra, op.57 
Soloist: Salvatore Accardo




*


----------



## cougarjuno

*Dohnanyi - Piano Quintets Op 1 and Op 26; Suite in the Old Style Op. 24
*
Martin Roscoe and Vanbrugh Quartet


----------



## cougarjuno

*Malipiero - Symphony No. 3 "Delle Campane"; Symphony No. 4 "In Memoriam"; Sinfonia del Mare
*
Moscow Symphony Orchestra / Antonio de Almeida










I find Malipiero to be an incredibly neglected composer, his symphonies are wonderfully orchestrated, sometimes picturesque and lyrical and sometimes stern and dissonant and it always seems organic.


----------



## Eramire156

Just finished watching the documentary *Artur Schnabel: Composer in Exile* on the artetv app. Schnabel better known as a pianist, but was also a composer of note, as a composer was a modernist.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Robert Gamble said:


> Symphony No. 7 and 10 to round out the day...
> 
> View attachment 101757


It's always nice to see posts about Tubin, a firm favorite of mine.


----------



## MusicSybarite

cougarjuno said:


> *Malipiero - Symphony No. 3 "Delle Campane"; Symphony No. 4 "In Memoriam"; Sinfonia del Mare
> *
> Moscow Symphony Orchestra / Antonio de Almeida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find Malipiero to be an incredibly neglected composer, his symphonies are wonderfully orchestrated, sometimes picturesque and lyrical and sometimes stern and dissonant and it always seems organic.


The first 6 (or 7) symphonies and the majority of the unnumbered ones are quite approachable and fully enjoyable. Great to see support for Malipiero in this forum!


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Pugg

*Haydn*: Symphony in D major, Hob. I:96 "The Miracle" • Symphony in C major, Hob. I:97 • Symphony in G major, Hob. I:88


----------



## Pugg

Niels W. *Gade*: Piano Sonata & Aquarellen opp. 19 & 57

Christina Bjørkøe (piano)

Gade, N: Andantino in C sharp minor
Gade, N: Aquarellen, Op. 19
Gade, N: Nye akvareller, Op. 57
Gade, N: Piano Sonata in E minor, Op. 28


----------



## haydnguy

https://www.amazon.com/Klaviersonat...519277526&sr=8-33&keywords=elisso+wirssaladze

*Schumann*

Piano Sonatas op. 11 & op. 22
Waldszenen op. 82


----------



## senza sordino

All Spotify and some music I've not heard before.

Guillaume de Machaut Messe de Notre Dame









Lully L'Orchestre du Roi Soleil, nice music and performance 









Lalo Symphonie espagole and Ravel Tzigane, terrific stuff









Roussel Bacchus and Ariane, Le Festin de L'Araignee









Roussel Symphonies 3&4, Bacchus and Ariane Suite no 2, Sinfonietta 









This is part one of a five part French music listening project


----------



## Pugg

​
*Braunfels*: Grosse Messe (Great Mass), Op. 37

Simone Schneider (soprano), Gerhild Romberger (alto), Christian Elsner (tenor), Robert Holl (bass) & Heiko Holtmeier (organ)

Philharmonischer Chor Berlin, Berliner Singakademie, Knaben des Staats-und Domchores Berlin & Konzerthausorchester Berlin, Jorg-Peter Weigle


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy*: La Mer /*Ravel *: Rapsodie Espagnole & Ma Mere l'Oye

The Los Angeles Phil. Orch. conducted by CARLO MARIA GIULINI

(1980 German stereo vinyl LP, )


----------



## chill782002

Orff - Carmina Burana (Piano Arrangement)

Eric Chumachenco - Piano

Recorded 1992

I know what you're thinking, can a piano arrangement of "Carmina Burana" actually work? In my opinion, most emphatically yes! I enjoy this very much, quite amazing the way he captures the vocal and orchestral parts.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gabriel Fauré - chamber works part one plus string quartets by Debussy and Ravel this morning.

Violin sonata in A op.13 (1875-76):
Piano Quartet no. 1 in C-minor op.15 (1876-79):
_Élégie_ for cello and piano op.24 (1883):
Piano Quartet no. 2 in G-minor op.45 (1885-86):
_La Bonne Chanson_ - song cycle for voice and piano op.61: version for voice, two violins, viola, cello, double bass and piano [Texts: P. Verlaine] (orig. 1892-94 - arr. 1898):
Piano Quintet no. 1 in D-minor op.89 (1890-94 - rev. 1903-05):



Debussy: String Quartet in G-minor (1893):
Ravel: String Quartet in F (1902-03):

 ***

(*** same recording but different artwork)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy*: Pelléas et Mélisande

Richard Stilwell (Pelléas), Frederica von Stade (Mélisande), José Van Dam (Golaud), Ruggero Raimondi (Arkel), Nadine Denize (Geneviève), Christine Barbaux (Yniold)

Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin, Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## eljr

Musik in Sanssouci
Hans-Martin Linde (flute), Johannes Koch (viola da gamba), Hugo Ruf (harpsichord)

Genre: 
Classical
Release Date: 
22nd Sep 2005


----------



## Pugg

*Ives*: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2 / *Barber*: String Quartet 1992; _Dover Beach_

_Thomas Hampson_, Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Ras

Pugg said:


> *Ives*: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2 / *Barber*: String Quartet 1992; _Dover Beach_
> 
> _Thomas Hampson_, Emerson String Quartet


That's a nice shovel full of Emersons you've got there Pugg! I didn't buy that big box, because I already have most of it in seperate boxes.

I'm listening to my favorite *Giovanni Gabrieli album: Berlin Brass conducted by Lucas Vis Andreas Sieling on organ:
*







(For the "stingy" folks I think it's on www.Spotify.com 
The cd is from Pentatone.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F minor, Op. 21, / Polonaise No. 5 in F sharp minor, Op. 44

Ivo Pogorelich (piano)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Pugg

​
*Milhaud*: Symphonies Nos. 7 - 9

Basel Radio Symphony Orchestra, Alun Francis


----------



## Guest

*Melos Ensemble*

Berwald Grand Septet
Spohr Double Quartet NO.1
Weber Clarinet Quintet


----------



## Vasks

*Mehul - Overture to "Ariodant" (sandeling/ASV)
Beethoven - Piano Trio in E-flat, WoO 38 (Trio Parnassus/MDG)
Fesca - Symphony #1 (Beermann/cpo)*

_and with that I'm off for a few days to see a performance of a piece of mine. Listening resumes on Sunday_


----------



## Guest

*Chant Gregorien*


----------



## Pugg

​
*A Hundred Years of Italian Opera *1820-1830

Forgotten Operatic Arias of the 19th Century including works by Balducci and Bellini

Claire Daniels, Lynne Davies, Nuccia Focile, Eiddwen Harrhy, Marilyn Hill Smith, Yvonne Kenny, Linda Kitchen, Susan McCulloch, Bronwen Mills, Jennifer Rhys-Davies, Theresa Goble, Della Jones, Fiona Kimm, Anne Mason, Diana Montague, Patricia Spence, Penelope Walker, Bruce Ford, Brendan McBridge, Paul Nilon, Ivan Sharpe, Ian Thompson, David Ashman, Karl Morgan Daymond, Geoffrey Dolton, Ian Platt, John Rawnsley, Russell Smythe, Jonathan Veira, Clive Bayley, Mark Glanville, Alastair Miles, Ashley Thorburn

Philharmonia Orchestra, Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, David Parry


----------



## Robert Gamble

Both the Coriolan Overture and the Symphony...


----------



## Haydn man

Bach Cello Sutes
I have to admit that it has taken me some time to really enjoy the music of Bach, but I think I can now understand why he us so highly rated.
This disc has only helped me


----------



## Haydn man

Duplicate post.


----------



## pmsummer

THE ROMANCE OF THE ROSE
_Feminine Voices from Medieval France_
*Comtessa de Die, Castelloza, Jean Renart*
HelioTrope
Joyce Todd - director
_
Koch_


----------



## Guest

*Bach *

Lute works


----------



## Guest

*Bach*


----------



## Guest

*Bach *

Lute works


----------



## Guest

*Bach *

Lute works


----------



## Guest

*Bach *

Lute works


----------



## Guest

*Bach *

Lute works


----------



## Guest

*Bach *

Lute works


----------



## eljr

Leonard Bernstein
Beethoven: Symphonie No. 6 "Pastorale"; Ouvertüre "Leonore III"

Duration59:43
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony


----------



## eljr

Leonard Bernstein
Beethoven: Symphonie No. 6 "Pastorale"; Ouvertüre "Leonore III"

Duration59:43
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony


----------



## elgar's ghost

Second and final part of Gabriel Fauré's chamber works this afternoon, plus one each by Bedřich Smetana and Antonín Dvořák. Note how all of Fauré's chamber works here are in minor keys. In fact, nine out of the ten major chamber works written by him are in minor keys, the exception being the first of the them - violin sonata no. 1.

Violin Sonata no. 2 in E-minor op.108 (1916-17):
Cello Sonata no. 1 in D-minor op.109 (1917):
Piano Quintet no. 2 in C-minor op.115 (1919-21):
Cello Sonata no. 2 in G-minor op.117 (1921):
Piano Trio in D-minor op.120 (1922-23):
String Quartet in E-minor op.121 (1923-24):



Piano Trio in G-minor op.15 (1855 - rev. 1857):
String Sextet in A B.80 (1878):


----------



## bharbeke

*Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 "Italian"
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream Incidental Music*
Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra

This CD was highly praised in the ArkivMusic weekly email. The Shakespeare music was mostly just good, but the overture and wedding march were great. The symphony is the real highlight of the disc, and I give it my strongest recommendation.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 101777
> 
> Bach Cello Sutes
> I have to admit that it has taken me some time to really enjoy the music of Bach, but I think I can now understand why he us so highly rated.
> This disc has only helped me


I love the Cello Suites, but I found this disk left me a bit cold compared to others. The great thing about them is how different they can sound depending on who is performing.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 101777
> 
> Bach Cello Sutes
> I have to admit that it has taken me some time to really enjoy the music of Bach, but I think I can now understand why he us so highly rated.
> This disc has only helped me


I love the Cello Suites, but I found this disk left me a bit cold compared to others. The great thing about them is how different they can sound depending on who is performing.


----------



## Robert Gamble

On to some Moeran..


----------



## Robert Gamble

On to some Moeran..

View attachment 101781


----------

